# Gigabyte EP45-UD3 Series Owners Guide



## NoGuru

Yet again another motherboard









This one is special though...

Great review by Anandtech:

http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3508&p=12

Interesting analysis by Tom's Hardware:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...le,2094-3.html

*Here is a link to the F9i bios (which I am currently running):*

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/7/...45ud3p.F9l.zip

F9i is the current beta bios release

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/7/...45ud3p.F9l.zip

Bios release history: (excluding betas)

F9: Improve ITE8718 I/O chip compatibility

F8: Enhanced compatibilities of Dynamic Energy Saver Advanced

F7: 2009/01/13 Support ITE8718 KX

F6: 2008/11/14 Improve ET6 compatibility

F5: 2008/11/03 Update CPU microcode(Support Pentium 4/Celeron CPU)

F4: 2008/09/19 First release

Here is an excellent resource link at XS:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=205132

I won't try to re-create the amount of data but will summarize here.

*The UD3R has set DDR2 Dual Channel World Record at 829.7Mhz*

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=208542

*Another world record 5094 Mhz with a Q9650*

http://ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=851&wr=yes

*One of the key things about this board is the Ultra Durable 3 designation. It is essentially a double thickness layer of copper sandwiched in between the PCB layers. Other motherboards use one ounce of copper, this board has two.*

From the reviews out there, this has two practical functions:

It increases stability

It lowers the NB temps dramatically. I am testing the NB with a thermal probe and will compare to my other boards (P35, P45, X38 and X48).

I will also compare it directly against my Asus P5Q Deluxe (P45).

The board also has a dual 6 phase power design, Ferrite Core Chokes, Lower RDS Mosfets, and Solid Caps.

My board revision is 1.0. Also, it has screws rather than pushpins holding down the NB. Apparently both are available.

To prevent confusion, I have added the gigabyte chart with the 3 different models and their different feature subset.

Mine is the UD3P which is the top board of the group (and the only one to support crossfire).

Some reviews:

http://firingsquad.com/hardware/giga...5-ud3p_review/

http://techgage.com/article/gigabyte_ep45-ud3p/

http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/...ds/1829_1.html

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/162...iew/index.html

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...rd-review.html

Couple of notes:

I removed the cooling on the mosfets and NB (to replace the TIM. I do this will all boards). the contact to the NB and mosfets is excellent. All of the chips are clearly imprinted in the thermal pad. the NB was well indented into the thermal crap they use as well. Also note, they added a foam spacer on the nb to prevent it from crushing the actual NB chip. Thoughtful and unusual to say the least. I didn't both with the SB as it rarely gets warm enough to matter.

For frame of reference, I've had a couple of Q9650 owners ask me for my settings:

F8 Bios

Advanced Bios Features:

Limit CPUID: disabled
No-Execute: disabled
C1E: disabled
C2/C2E: disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor: disabled
CPU EIST: disabled
Virtualization: Enabled (this can be disabled safely)
Initial display: PEG

Power management:

HPET: Enabled (either this or APIC can be used, its needs one or the other)

MIT

Robust Graphics: Auto
CPU Clock: 9x
CPU Host Clock: Enabled
CPU Host Mhz: 445
PCI Express Mhz: Auto
CIA2: Disabled

DRAM

Performance Enhance: Auto
XMP: Auto
GMCH Latch: Auto
System Memory Multiplier: 2.00B
DRAM Select: Auto

LLC: Disabled
CPU Vcore: 1.28 (with vdroop drops to 1.216 under load, will vary by chip)
DRAM Voltage: 2.1V (as recommended by Corsair)

Any other settings not mentioned are set to auto.

This config has been 100% stable for the last month and a half and easily passes 12+ hours of orthos, prime or OCCT.

*THREAD ownership handed off to NoGuru*

MOTHERBOARD VOLTAGE CONTROL

Load-Line Calibration: Disabled you will have significant vdroop/drop in vcore. Enabled will decrease vdroop/drop. This will always be scrutinized if it's safe or not. I use it up to 1.45
http://www.overclockers.com/load-line-calibration/

CPU Vcore: Voltage applied to CPU at various speeds to achieve stability.

CPU Termination: aka FSB voltage, keeps your system stable at higher FSB speeds. Higher FSB=higher FSB term
Quote:
Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
yeah... my 'rule of thumb' for FSB is as follows

*65nm* = 1.3v for 333 and +.1 for every 75-100 FSB more
ie- 450FSB = ~1.4-1.45v FSB

*45nm* = 1.2v for 333 and +.1 for every 75-100 FSB more

This is not a rule, but a general guideline.

CPU PLL: This helps you boot into your operating system at higher bus speeds. Typically runs between 1.50 and 1.62

CPU Reference: aka CPU GTL Ref, GTL Ref voltage is derived from the Vtt (vFSB) voltage. The GTL voltage is a certain percentage of the Vtt so to set it you use a multiplier (eg: 0.667x) which means the resulting voltage is 0.667x (66.7% of) the Vtt voltage. I will post a link http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=202292

MCH Core: aka North Bridge, This is directly related to you ram. The more ram installed the higher it will need to be. Will help stabilize when there is a FSB increase.
Here is a link to a little program for software monitoring the NB temp, thanks freakb18c1 and Papasmurf!
http://www.overclock.net/9404756-post12870.html

MCH Reference: Just like CPU ref, it will change or scale with FSB increase.

ICH: aka South Bridge, 1.1 should be fine, but the more hard drives or RAID the more volt's you need.

PizzaMan submitted this for me to add about Skews and is rather informative.

These two clock skew settings are directly related to the voltage control circuit. They control the PLL output to both the CPU and Northbridge. Again, as a differential amplifier is used, the level of offset required should never exceed 150ps (Pico seconds) of skew to either the CPU or Northbridge reference clocks. At most, PLL circuits such as these should be "good enough" to retain a jitter level of around 150-200ps (lower is better). For those wishing to experiment, adjustments in the range of 0-200ps are of interest for both of the clock skew functions. As a rule, start with the lowest voltage possible, tune either skew setting, and then monitor for effects if any.

Make sure you read the sticker on the side of your RAM and manually set the volt's and timings. Like 2.1 volt's and 5-5-5-15.
Just remember, after your CPU is stable you can go back and decrease volt's to your ram and tighten timings.

If you have USB mouse and keyboard, Enable Legacy Support in BIOS to use them.

Advanced Bios Features:

Limit CPUID: disabled
No-Execute: disabled
C1E: disabled
C2/C2E: disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor: disabled
CPU EIST: disabled
Virtualization: Enabled (this can be disabled safely)
Initial display: PEG

Here is a guide to get the BIOS in it's best shape

Do a CMOS reset and then load Optimum Defaults in this way
CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration.

Thanks dennyb, CL3P20, PizzaMan, Dilyn and Marsey99 for help on this.

Also here is an MIT template, one is for notepad, and the other Excel format. Fill it out for posting, print it out for writing on.
Thank you Meta-Prometheus for the Excel format MIT.

*The Static tRead Timing In Gigabyte Motherboards*

*The static tRead Timing in Gigabyte motherboards is very important when overclocking! Do not leave this at Auto!
This timing, also called 'Performance Level' or 'tRD' in other motherboards is absolute crucial for stability when at higher FSB speeds. It's also important for memory bandwith.
When running FSB:Memory at 1:1, usually the Static tRead Value works optimal at a Value of '10' when at 400FSB +. When using FSB:Memory at 4:5 or 5:6, or other multipliers, Static tRead can work very well at a value of 8 or 9 when at 400FSB + speeds. Usually 8 can work if using only 4GB RAM, and 9 or 10 will work when using 4x2GB Memory.
In my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R motherboard there are 3 memory presets - 'Normal', 'Turbo' and 'Ultra'. The main function of these presets is to adjust the Static tRead timing. Also I suspect that they adjust some Northbridge timings.
Best is to set the preset to 'Normal' when overclocking and use the Static tRead Values I mentioned above.
Written by tirrican9*

*This section created my the famous dennyb*








*How to list system*


Click on *User CP* on the black bar above.
Click *Edit System* on the left.
When you're finished, click *Save Changes*.
It will now automatically appear in your signature for both future posts and posts that you have already made.

This will be a tremendous help for both you and for everyone who helps out.








*tj max*
Ok here it is: (hope this sizes right for you to see it)








__________________








*V-core & FSB Voltage limits*

*Table 3. Absolute Maximum and Minimum Ratings*
*Symbol Parameter Min Max Unit Notes*
*1, 2*

V
CC Core voltage with respect to VSS -0.3 1.45 V -

V
TT

FSB termination voltage with
respect to V
SS

-0.3 1.45 V -
T
CASE Processor case temperature

See
Section 5
See
Section 5
Â°C -








*Stress test info*
Are you using large or small ffts when you are running prime?

Small ffts mainly stresses your cpu.

Large ffts puts more stress on your NB and ram.

When I stress test I use small ffts first. If you have a problem here it can normally be fixed by adding more vcore. Once you are stable with small ffts you can move on to large ffts.

If you are stable with small ffts and get a failure with large ffts then it is most likely your NB or memory that is causing the problem and can be fixed with adjusting those settings. If your memory is set at all stock values then more mchv or vtt normally does the trick.

Once stable with small and large ffts I usually run blend test for a while just to be sure.

The reason it is important to fully stress test with small and large ffts is because a stable cpu doesn't mean a stable computer. When you play games it puts huge stresses on your NB and memory. If you don't make sure that your cpu, NB and memory are stable then you are wasting your time. This is probably the reason why it seems stable in prime and then fails when you play games.
I don't usually mess with large FFT -I go straight to blend after sm fft
__________________







*Max and Min Q6xxx*
*QX6000 and Q6000*Max vcore 1.55v








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image dimensions are 699x178 and 30KB in size.







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 699x178.








__________________








*MAX and Min E7xxx/E8xxx*
*e7000 and e8000* max vcore 1.45v e8000 72.4c e7000 74.1c







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image dimensions are 704x182 and 28KB in size.







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 704x182.
















*Absolute Max and MIn/Q9xxx-Q8xxx*
*QX9000, Q9000 and Q8000* vcore max 1.45v 71.4c or 76.3c







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image dimensions are 739x218 and 31KB in size.








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 739x218.
















*Straps and multi's*









*BIOS Flashing With Qflash*








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 795x316.









*Please DO NOT USE @BIOS!!*

This cannot be stressed enough. I cannot recommend using it AT ALL with all other available options

I have seen many Boards killed (IE: Bricked, that is your motherboard is now a brick and you will have to RMA your board) by using @BIOS. I would guess that more then 90% of RMA's due to a bad flash, were because of @BIOS alone.

Yes it may work for you once or twice but if you keep using it you will find out the hard way it is not a good idea. Windows based flashing has always been looked down on and likely will never be a accepted or recommended method to flash a BIOS

Now that the Much needed warning is out of the way, onto the subject at hand

BIOS is a Acronym for "Basic Input/Output System"

Here is Nice BIOS FAQ, by BIOSMAN. Not particularly related to Gigabyte BIOS's but I thought it may answer some simpler questions someone may have someday.

Gigabyte's Information Page for Flashing Motherboard BIOS

You have 4 available Options when flashing the BIOS with Qflash.

1. Floppy Disk Drive
2. USB flash drive
3. FAT32/16/12 Partition on your disk (FAT32 Is best)
4. A Bootable FAT32/16/12 USB Flash drive (Only needed if you have issues with a normal USB/Qflash Method)

A bootable USB Drive is Useful if you have issues with a normal USB type Qflash flash, or are trying to recover from a bad flash.........otherwise making a Bootable one is not necessary. However you may still make and use it if you find it easier for you.

*For this Guide Extracted BIOS files will be represented by .Fxx*

The actual BIOS file itself is 1MB and has a File extension that follows the format as described below >>>

Board_Name_Example.F10, with the .F10 being the BIOS file extension in question, thus .Fxx will be used to discuss BIOS files below.








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 743x928.









First thing you MUST be sure to do is manually download the correct BIOS for your board model and board revision from Gigabyte Web Site.

Be SURE to choose the correct Model and Board Revision #. The board Revision is printed on the bottom of the board in the corner under the PCI Slots if you are not sure of your boards Revision #. Here is a page with a example of this.

*Getting the actual BIOS file*

The BIOS file you download is a SFX.EXE which is a Self Extracting EXE made to extract the BIOS files (Autoexec.bat File, a Flash895.exe/FlashSPI.exe file, and a Bios.Fxx File) to the folder of your choice to be used to flash from DOS

You will need to Extract the BIOS file you need, the .Fxx file, from the Downloaded .exe (SFX.EXE) file to be used in Qflash.

The below method is for users who already have Winrar, or do not mind installing a trial program. Linux users will also need to use the .Rar extraction program "Unrar", or whatever program you know that will extract a Rar file

As for the rest of the Gigabyte users, I have recently noticed that the actual files from gigabyte can be extracted from windows with no additional programs needed. Simply click "Install" (Which Means Extract) and the files will be extracted to the folder you have the exe in. Or you may also use the "Browse" Button and choose where to extract the files.

You can get the BIOS .Fxx file Extracted out of this .exe file to flash with Qflash by using Winrar to extract the files as well if you like. Or may now simply double click and extract the BIOS files without Winrar. Linux users and those who have Winrar or 7Zip installed, may use the method below using Winrar to extract if you like

Download Winrar Trial here
Download 7-Zip here

Put the .Fxx file onto a FAT32/16/12 USB drive, or in your FAT32/16/12 partition and enter Qflash.

You may also make a new 1GB FAT32 partition on your disk if you like and keep BIOS files there as well.

You may also make a USB Bootable drive, covered below, if you have issues with your board seeing your formatted USB stick.

*Flashing With Qflash
Posted by Marset99*

To Get into Qflash Select "END" at bootup, or F8 Within the BIOS to enter Qflash.

To use USB in Qflash you need "Legacy USB Storage Detect" Enabled in the Integrated Peripherals Page of the BIOS. You also need to leave the USB drive plugged in when you reboot to Qflash.








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 645x434.









Once inside Qflash you will be presented with Floppy, or Drives/Disks, or HDD's options depending on what you have available, look thru each until you find your BIOS file and then flash it.

During the process it will tell you the progress on screen in the bar going, Erasing...Copying...Erasing...Copying...Verfying then once its finished the flash you want to select the reset and clear cmos option.

**NOTE**

*Once you have flashed and rebooted back into the BIOS choose Load Optimized defaults and save and apply. This is a required step for the flash process to complete, and for the new BIOS to be properly loaded into the chip.

Then reboot Back into the BIOS again before you go into windows. You will need to set your hard drive settings again in the Advanced BIOS page. MOST IMPORTANTLY do not try to load Windows if you are using a RAID setup without setting these disk settings again or you will corrupt your RAID Array.

Please do not skip the above steps and try to load windows, this is for anyone who is reading this who is using RAID, which alot of us do.*

These are the steps needed using the Intel Controller to assure your Array will not be lost post flash.








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 642x350.









*Making a Bootable USB Flash Drive

FlashSPI mentioned above as being included on the USB stick is only necessary when flashing via DOS. It is not needed when using Qflash

*NOTE**

Your USB drive will be formatted During this process, all Data on it will be lost!!

So copy or Move any Data on your USB stick you need to keep for now, you may add it back later if you like

1. Make a USB bootable drive using this USB Bootable USB Creation Program HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool - v2.1.8 alt link

Also Available here and here as a Installable File.

2. Next download the boot files and extract them to your desktop.

3. Run the HPUSBFW program.










Select the correct USB device from the drop-down menu, set file system to FAT32/16/12 and check Create a DOS startup disk.

4. Then browse for the extracted boot files (now in the folder on your desktop from above extraction) and press start to begin formating it.

5. Once the device is done, download the BIOS file from the Gigabyte website for your board model and revision as well as the DOS based BIOS flashing tool which is included inside downloaded BIOS .exe files from Gigabyte.

6. You will need Winrar to extract these files from the downloaded .exe file

7. Three files will be extracted, Autoexec.bat, Flash895.exe, and a .Fxx Bios File. You will need the Flash895.exe and the BIOS.Fxx File only

8. Place Flash895.exe and the BIOS .Fxx file onto the USB stick

9. Plug in your USB drive and reboot to enter bios.

10. Load Optimized Defaults, set the ram voltage to the specified Voltage for your ram

11. Go into the Hard Disk Boot Priority Option In Advanced BIOS Features Page and select your USB drive as the first bootable drive.

12. Reboot.

13. Once it boots to the USB, you will see a Windows 98 screen, and then the DOS prompt.

14. Run flash utility by typing "flash895 p35ds4.fxx" without the quotes at the DOS prompt

**NOTE**

You will need to change the ^^ p35ds4.fxx ^^ in the above command to the exact name of the BIOS file you have.

*Flashing with a Floppy Disk from DOS*

You will need 2 blank floppy disks to flash using this method. Using Qflash is advised if you do have a Floppy Installed, and you will need only one floppy disk with Qflash.

If you do not wish to use Qflash with a floppy or otherwise, please continue to follow the below directions for flashing in DOS with a floppy

1. Format a Floppy disk, and choose "Create MS-DOS Startup disk as shown below. (Must be Windows XP SP 1 or greater to use this method










2. Remove the MS-DOS bootable Floppy disk you just created from the floppy disk drive.

3. Insert a new floppy disk, and format it in the normal manner.

4. Copy the 3 extracted (.Fxx, Autoexec.bat, and Flash895.exe/flashSPI.exe) BIOS files onto this second floppy

5. Reboot to the BIOS

6. Load Optimized Defaults, set the ram voltage to the specified Voltage for your ram

7. Go into the Hard Disk Boot Priority Option In Advanced BIOS Features Page and select your Floppy drive as the first bootable device.

8. Save and Apply (F10)

9. Reboot the system with the MS-DOS boot disk inserted in the floppy drive

10. Once it boots to the Floppy, you will see a Windows 98 screen, and then the DOS prompt.

11. Remove the MS-DOS floppy disk and Insert the BIOS floppy disk you created in step 4

12. Run flash utility by typing "flash895 p35ds4.fxx" without the quotes at the DOS prompt

**NOTE**

You will need to change the ^^ p35ds4.fxx ^^ in the above command to the exact name of the BIOS file you have.

originally writen by lsdmeasap (thank you) of tweaktown and slightly modified by me.







http://www.overclock.net/t/666710/setting-up-and-voltage-terms-for-ep45-ud3


----------



## Robilar

Here is a 520 FSB teaser borrowed from the Hardware Canucks site.

Here are pics of the actual copper PCB layer as well as box and accessories.


----------



## Robilar

Some more shots.

Interesting thing though (anyone else with the board please confirm).

The NB is now held down with screws. The board shown in the hardware canucks review was pushpins only and did not have a back brace.

This may be indicative of a revision of the board. Personally I am pleased that its not pushpin only as in my experience, they do not provide enough torque.

Also side note, this board comes with more manuals than I have ever recieved with a motherboard. I may actually have to read one of them for a change


----------



## Robilar

Here are some bios screenshots:


----------



## Robilar

Where this board will shine is the newer Quads, specifically the Q9550 and lower (The Q9650 is apparently a monster on this board as well. The XS thread has a number of members hitting 500 FSB with it). The high potential FSB will offset their low multi's.


----------



## mhsbrian

I've had amazing results with my quad on this board, just got it last week







.

Here's where I've gotten with my Q6600 so far, my memory is holding me back though :/ my crucial RMA's haven't came back yet!

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=449736

*** EDIT****

Stable at 3.4ghz now, I'm kinda shocked, I'm using poor quality Apacer 6400 memory and I've gotten this far !

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=449739


----------



## Lemmy

good luck with the testing ...

here's another extreme systems thread: boot @ 620FSB easy

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=205525

.


----------



## By-Tor

610 FSB... wow...

Thanks for the info Robilar...

Right now it has a $20 off MIR at the egg..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358


----------



## Robilar

Here is something interested I noticed.

My board has screws and a backbrace over the NB.

In two of the reviews (hardware canucks and tweaktown), their boards had pushpins for the nb. the other 3 review sites have boards matching mine.

Looks like they had a revision update release on the board (and quickly as it hasn't been out long).


----------



## Robilar

Interesting side note on the board as well.

It took 12 minutes to format the drive for a clean install of XP.

Now this is a velociraptor but I did a clean install when I got the drive on my X48 board and it took at least twice as long.

I can't explain it (perhaps the AHCI controller is contributing to higher throughput?) but all I have to say on this is wow.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 
610 FSB... wow...

Thanks for the info Robilar...

Right now it has a $20 off MIR at the egg..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358

Wow!

Only $117 in the US for this board. Here it retails in the $190 range (although I got it a fair bit cheaper







)


----------



## mhsbrian

I keep trying and trying but I can't get above 3.4ghz on my Q6600 using my current memory.

I can get it to post at 3.6 but it blue screen at the vista loading screen with my mem volts at 2.1 and vcore at 1.45.


----------



## Robilar

only 1.45 vcore i s your issue mate. with my Q6600's (I have had several), I had to go as high as 1.5 in the bios on a couple of them.

Did you enable LLC?


----------



## mhsbrian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
only 1.45 vcore i s your issue mate. with my Q6600's (I have had several), I had to go as high as 1.5 in the bios on a couple of them.

Did you enable LLC?

I'm not comfortable setting to 1.5 cause I have a hot chip. With my Xigmatech HDT cooler mounted with artic 5 my temps are around 66 max and that kinda makes me ehhhhhh, I try to stay below 60c.

Right now at 1.43 vcore on my setup and I idle at 38-38-38-44 with a....fan...blowing into my case XD. If I turn off the fan it they raise to about 44-45-45-51 but at max it doesn't go over 62c on any cores.

It's a quite blower fan btw







so it's quite nice and convenient.


----------



## Robilar

What about LLC? Its perfectly safe for the 65nm chips


----------



## mhsbrian

Well, I got it running on air at 3.6ghz. 1.5vcore was the solution.

What exactly is LLC ? I'm not sure if I have it enabled or not.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=450010

My temps are at idle 43-40-42-46


----------



## Robilar

loadline calibration. Its in your bios.

turning it on reduces vdroop which means that you will need less vcore under load for stability.

it's dangerous with 45nm chips but not the 65nm


----------



## mhsbrian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
loadline calibration. Its in your bios.

turning it on reduces vdroop which means that you will need less vcore under load for stability.

it's dangerous with 45nm chips but not the 65nm


Okay I have it enabled now, my vcore is still at 1.5v could I try dropping it a little now ?

**EDIT***

Running solid at 1.46 with good temps







. 40-42-40-46 idling.


----------



## Robilar

There you go. thats what LLC is for (at least with the more sturdy chips)


----------



## mhsbrian

Attached image to post.


----------



## Robilar

Here is an hour of orthos at 4ghz as a baseline.

Thermal probe on the nb never went past 31C


----------



## Robilar

Depends on my ram. If I can get it to run stable at 1200 (which is doubtful), I'll try 1:1 and go with 600 FSB (x7) for an orthos run. I can get into windows at that setting but it fails memtest immediately (Although cpu is stable)


----------



## zlojack

Actually, LLC was dangerous on certain boards because of an issue with the bios. I don't think that's the case with the UD3R. I'm trying to find some info on that.

This is a great board and I almost went for one of these instead of my i7 setup.


----------



## mhsbrian

Loving this board, tested with orthos for 20 minutes zero errors.


----------



## jchapman805

i was thinking of buying this motherboard..i guess its official that this is the best bang for your buck board out? you think ill get maximum efficiancy with my processor QX6700 @ 2.66 buts its the 130w how much fsb anyone think ill be able to push it?


----------



## Robilar

I think you will hit a temp limit before you max out the FSB.


----------



## f16-r1

Here is one for you guys lol still testing...

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=450086


----------



## mhsbrian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I think you will hit a temp limit before you max out the FSB.

Yeah I agree, my temp limit is what is holding me back right now. I have a G0 chip but it just runs hotter than other q6600's. I've reseated and went through 2 different high-class coolers and still I get high temps!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *f16-r1* 
Here is one for you guys lol still testing...

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=450086

do you post over at XS as well? there are at least 4 guys I know of off hand that are running quads at 500 FSB with this board.

I couldn't get 500 FSB with my $430 Rampage Extreme and this sub $200 board does it without a hiccup.


----------



## f16-r1

In reply to Robilar...Nope only post here, but i believe i am a member.

Edit: so what voltage do these quads die at lol i dont wanna find out heh. i have it up at 1.4125v in bios but i am wondering if i can go much higher without destroying my chip lol. and i want to get 5.0ghz if i can but i am only on water heh.


----------



## mhsbrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *f16-r1*


In reply to Robilar...Nope only post here, but i believe i am a member.

Edit: so what voltage do these quads die at lol i dont wanna find out heh. i have it up at 1.4125v in bios but i am wondering if i can go much higher without destroying my chip lol. and i want to get 5.0ghz if i can but i am only on water heh.


O>O

YOU CANT be getting 4500ghz on that quad at 1.41 !!!!!

Your talking about a core2duo right ?! For me to get to 3.7 I'm running 1.47 vcore!

I so jealous XD!


----------



## thecool85

Well, the max safe voltage according to intel is 1.3625 for the 45nm chips, but the quads seem to be a fair bit more resilient than the dualies.

One particular member over at XS has shown ss of his q9650s anywhere between 1.48 and 1.6, but I think those are his temps for benching not 24/7. I'd be willing to bet you could run 24/7 at 1.4ish with very little fear of damaging your chip, but of course, that's just me speculating.


----------



## Robilar

With LLC disabled 1.4 and lower in windows is considered safe on the 45nm quads. I run a QX9650 at that vcore without issue. Beyond that gets into dangerous territory


----------



## jchapman805

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I think you will hit a temp limit before you max out the FSB.

do you mean a temp limit on my processor or on the motherboard. if its the mobo which mobo would u recommend for the intel qx6700 with ddr2 ram and a 9800gx2


----------



## kimosabi

Pretty sure he means cpu temp-limit.


----------



## Robilar

Yes. The Gigabyte board runs extremely cool regardless of what you do to it.


----------



## Robilar

Some assorted build shots (thats a P5E Deluxe beside it).

This board puts the "low" in low profile MB cooling.


----------



## The Jinx

Hey guys,

I just recently built my first build with the UD3P and have been trying to get my E5200 to 3.0ghz with the DRAM frequency of 800mhz. This is my first time with a motherboard that had any real overclocking capabilities and I am lost to what to do.

I would also like to get my FSB : DRAM to 1:1 but I am dumbfounded on what to do in the BIOS. I believe it has something to do with the system memory multiplier, but i have no idea what all those letters mean (ie 2.66C, 2.00D, 2.50A)

If anyone can assist me along the way it would be much appreciated.

Thank you,
Jinx


----------



## MM-K

I've been thinking about getting this board and a e7300 and oc'ing the hell out of it, or am I better off getting a e8400 (E0 stepping)?

Its a toss up between this and a Biostar Tpower I45. I'm only hesitant to buy the Biostar just because of unknown reliability and the fact that they've always built low budget boards. But it seems like it an amazing overclocker from what I've read.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MM-K*


I've been thinking about getting this board and a e7300 and oc'ing the hell out of it, or am I better off getting a e8400 (E0 stepping)?

Its a toss up between this and a Biostar Tpower I45. I'm only hesitant to buy the Biostar just because of unknown reliability and the fact that they've always built low budget boards. But it seems like it an amazing overclocker from what I've read.


I was running a e7200 on my DFI MB and it ran great, but I just got a e8500 E0 last friday and man its a huge jump from the e7200. I just ordered this MB for it and can't wait to see what it can do...


----------



## MM-K

sounds good, let us know the results....how far were u able to get that e7200 oc'ed?


----------



## Robilar

I have an E7300 on an Abit IP35-E. I was able to hit just below 4ghz stable on air with it.

Heck of a chip.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MM-K*


sounds good, let us know the results....how far were u able to get that e7200 oc'ed?


Had it up to 4.5 ghz with a ton of voltage... Could only get 3.6 ghz stable out of it. This e8500 is stable now at 4.3 ghz and just got done running it up to 4.65 ghz. Also scored well in 3dmark06 and super pi while I had it up there.. Scores below..


----------



## MM-K

lol holy ****, nice guys. what voltages were u guys running on those chips?


----------



## the_geek

hey guys, im having OC problems with this mobo and a E8500. I've got 4 Gigs of OCZ Dual-Channel 800 MHZ RAM, and the mobo DRAM performance boost set to extreme (so it's running at like 948), but ive hit a wall at 3.81 GHz. do i need to up the vCORE or RAM voltage, or am i going to need to OC my RAM also? i'm kinda new to CPU overclocking, so i'm being real careful..... any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Robilar

Yes but I'd say its the best bang for the buck board. The rampage extreme will do these kind of numbers but its DDR3 and a $430 board to boot. There are a couple of other top end boards that match it (one by DFI) but again they are more than twice the price.


----------



## Villainstone

I got my MB in today but I am still waiting on my RAM. I am using some OCZ ATI stuff right now, and it is only 800mhz. I will wait for my HyperX to get here and see what this new MB can do.


----------



## the_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_geek* 
hey guys, im having OC problems with this mobo and a E8500. I've got 4 Gigs of OCZ Dual-Channel 800 MHZ RAM, and the mobo DRAM performance boost set to extreme (so it's running at like 948), but ive hit a wall at 3.81 GHz. do i need to up the vCORE or RAM voltage, or am i going to need to OC my RAM also? i'm kinda new to CPU overclocking, so i'm being real careful..... any help will be greatly appreciated.

hey, any1 there?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_geek* 
hey, any1 there?









Set your ram divider to the lowest setting (I believe is 2 in your bios for SPD) while trying to OC your CPU. For 4GHz, you should only need a 421 FSB, which would put your ram at DR2 842. That way you know if the CPU is holding you back or if it is the ram. You are already running the ram pretty high, and pushing the FSB is just going to make the ram run even higher!


----------



## the_geek

OK, it's looking good and stable at 4.0 now. (YIPPEE!!!)







one thing though, why coes CPU-Z read my RAM latency at 6-7-7-19?


----------



## Robilar

Here are some 45nm quad screenshots courtesy of XS.

I'll be putting my Q9550 E0 on the board in a day or two to test further.

540 FSB on a Q9450! This is madness...


----------



## jchapman805

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Here are some 45nm quad screenshots courtesy of XS.

I'll be putting my Q9550 E0 on the board in a day or two to test further.

540 FSB on a Q9450! This is madness...

what was the temps of the cpu and board for that?


----------



## The Jinx

please can anyone help me get my DRAM:FSB ratio to 1:1


----------



## Robilar

what FSB are you running at stable?

what is your ram voltage?

are you running 2x2 or 4x1 sticks?

what multi/FSB ratio are you trying to hit?


----------



## Robilar

http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/Bios/ep45ud3pf7a.exe

F7A Beta bios released

(I've linked it on the front page as well). Apparently fixes a cold boot issue as well as increases stability a bit further with quads.


----------



## The Jinx

1) Im currently running the FSB at 235 stable
2) I put the ram voltage on auto, which i believe was 1.8
3) My ram is 2x2gb
4) Im just trying to hit 3.2ghz with 800mhz as rated on the ram


----------



## Robilar

do multi x8, fsb x400, run ram at 1:1 (which is 800 FSB)

set vcore to 1.34 for now (probably able to go much lower)


----------



## The Jinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


do multi x8, fsb x400, run ram at 1:1 (which is 800 FSB)

set vcore to 1.34 for now (probably able to go much lower)


Tried that and crashed, i believe that had to do with a FSB wall on the E5200....


----------



## hoth17

what is available for water cooling the nb for this board?

what kind of oc do you think i could get on my q6600 G0, 1.275 vid? it would be water cooled.


----------



## TheLegend

This is one heck of a board Robilar. You may have convinced me to finally upgrade and go quad with a better board!


----------



## Villainstone

I called Kindston and they sent out my RAM Monday, and they said it was sent 2nd day FedEx. The RAM that I am using right now is a waste of time to play with. It tops out at about 900mhz or so but gets errors so I need to RMA these as well. They run fine at stock and that is why I have yet to RMA them.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoth17* 
what is available for water cooling the nb for this board?

what kind of oc do you think i could get on my q6600 G0, 1.275 vid? it would be water cooled.

The chipsets do not need water cooling. The NB runs cooler than any board I have ever used. the cpu area is standard LGA775 so any block would work.


----------



## kimosabi

So, Robilar.

Can you give me a reason *not* to buy this board? No SLi reasons.


----------



## Robilar

Other than its only 8x8x for crossfire (which is still perfectly fine for anything other than crossfired 4870X2's), no.

the included easytune software is excellent as well.


----------



## Lt.JD

Robilar would you recommend this over a Rampage Extreme. Also how far do you think this could push a Q9550 C1?


----------



## Robilar

Seeing as I owned a rampage extreme, I'd have to say yes to the UD3P.

First its light years cheaper (less than half the price..., actually a third of the price in the US!)

Second, it uses DDR2 and supports up to DDR2 1366. The only platform that actually takes advantage of DDR3 (in terms of providing increased performance over good quality DDR2) is X58. Otherwise, this board will take blazing fast DDR2 at tight timings.

Third, it will do north of 500 FSB with a quad (including your C1 9550). My rampage extreme topped out at 490FSB with two different quads. Still decent but for a $430 motherboard requiring more expensive DDR3?

the low multi 45nm quads are tailor made for this board. with an 8.5x multi and the ability to do 500 fsb (as long as you have ram that will do 1000mhz in 1:1 ratio), there is the potential to do north of 4ghz with a Q9550, especially on water.


----------



## Lt.JD

Thanks Robilar I think I will go with this board since I really dont want to shell the money for a Rampage if this is cheaper and will out clock it.

Robilar: have you've heard good things about this RAM:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231209


----------



## Robilar

I have actually. There are a couple of members at XS that were quite impressed with it.


----------



## monkeyman

I've been lookin at the GIGABYTE GA-EP45-DS3L and the ASUS P5Q Pro for my new build. I have an e4300 a friend gave me as a gift, would you recommend the UD3P over these two boards for this chip? I'm confused as to what to get.

Thanks


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monkeyman* 
I've been lookin at the GIGABYTE GA-EP45-DS3L and the ASUS P5Q Pro for my new build. I have an e4300 a friend gave me as a gift, would you recommend the UD3P over these two boards for this chip? I'm confused as to what to get.

Thanks

I don't see why you can't use the e4300 cpu with the Gigabyte ep45-ud3p mobo. I originally was going to use the ud3p with a e6400 cpu but decided to get the q9550 after reading this thread & the one at Xtremesystems. The e4300 is compatible with the ud3p mobo. You'll be ahead of the game and when you're ready you can get a better cpu.









http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...ProductID=2914


----------



## the_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Jinx* 
please can anyone help me get my DRAM:FSB ratio to 1:1

anyone wanna help this guy? He needs to underclock his RAM right? But i cant find the settings for UC'ing the RAM in the ud3p (he's go it too). I'm not very experienced in this area, so maybe ya'll can help him?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Jinx* 
1) Im currently running the FSB at 235 stable
2) I put the ram voltage on auto, which i believe was 1.8
3) My ram is 2x2gb
4) Im just trying to hit 3.2ghz with 800mhz as rated on the ram


----------



## Ruei

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_geek*


anyone wanna help this guy? He needs to underclock his RAM right? But i cant find the settings for UC'ing the RAM in the ud3p (he's go it too). I'm not very experienced in this area, so maybe ya'll can help him?


The RAM dividers are referred to as "MCH Strapping" section of the overclocking section of the BIOS. It's kind of strange to look through if you've never clocked RAM in that way. The actual setting to change is "System Memory Multiplier (SPD)" in the "DRAM Performance Control" section of the M.I.T. section.

Your options are going to be listed as 
x.xxA
x.xxB
x.xxC
x.xxD

wherein the x's are the actual divider and A, B, C refers to the closest clock speed to what you have. In this case, given his FSB, the closest 1:1 MCH strapping option is 2.00B which is meant for a 333MHz FSB (give or take a few MHz). Neither A, designed for 266MHz nor C, designed for 200MHz has a 1:1 option as far as I can tell. In order to get 1:1 with DDR2 RAM, though, you have to use a setting of 2.00Someletter, so I'd try 2.00B and run some tests.









EDIT: Just noticed that "Jinx" is trying to run his RAM at 800MHz rated. If you want a 1:1 FSB and RAM you need to set your FSB to 400MHz and your RAM Multi to 2.00D - if you want to go that route, however, take it slow! A few MHz at a time will help you find the sweet spot for your CPU. I can tell you right now this board'll EASILLY hit 400FSB, so you'll want to focus instead on loosening the timings on your RAM and watching the CPU each time you up the FSB - run a quick stability test each time. If your CPU can take it, those are the settings you want.

Also, on the RAM, instead of leaving the voltage on "auto" I suggest manually setting to 1.8V. "Auto" likes to do adjustments on its own sometimes.


----------



## kimosabi

I just ordered it. I hate the hardware midgets.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruei* 
The RAM dividers are referred to as "MCH Strapping" section of the overclocking section of the BIOS. It's kind of strange to look through if you've never clocked RAM in that way. The actual setting to change is "System Memory Multiplier (SPD)" in the "DRAM Performance Control" section of the M.I.T. section.

Your options are going to be listed as
x.xxA
x.xxB
x.xxC
x.xxD

wherein the x's are the actual divider and A, B, C refers to the closest clock speed to what you have. In this case, given his FSB, the closest 1:1 MCH strapping option is 2.00B which is meant for a 333MHz FSB (give or take a few MHz). Neither A, designed for 266MHz nor C, designed for 200MHz has a 1:1 option as far as I can tell. In order to get 1:1 with DDR2 RAM, though, you have to use a setting of 2.00Someletter, so I'd try 2.00B and run some tests.









EDIT: Just noticed that "Jinx" is trying to run his RAM at 800MHz rated. If you want a 1:1 FSB and RAM you need to set your FSB to 400MHz and your RAM Multi to 2.00D - if you want to go that route, however, take it slow! A few MHz at a time will help you find the sweet spot for your CPU. I can tell you right now this board'll EASILLY hit 400FSB, so you'll want to focus instead on loosening the timings on your RAM and watching the CPU each time you up the FSB - run a quick stability test each time. If your CPU can take it, those are the settings you want.

Also, on the RAM, instead of leaving the voltage on "auto" I suggest manually setting to 1.8V. "Auto" likes to do adjustments on its own sometimes.


thats the right path









It handles memory dividers differently than asus boards.

here is an example of 1:1 on a test run with my E8600 (at 400 FSB 10x multi)

Selecting the various multi's takes you back to the main shot (third slide below) where is says memory frequency (1066 and 800) means its 1066 ram running at 800 Mhz. Choosing other options will change the second number which is the actual speed the ram will be running at.


----------



## mhsbrian

Got the rest of my RAM in and now running 3.6ghz with 6 gigz of RAM.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=452044


----------



## By-Tor

Nice price at the egg now...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-358-_-Product


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


Nice price at the egg now...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-358-_-Product


That is just annoying









$100 USD = about $123 CAD. It lists here for $190...


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


That is just annoying









$100 USD = about $123 CAD. It lists here for $190...


Yeah I know and mine was ordered from my local shop and he matched the last price it was before this...It will be in friday...


----------



## Purple

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


That is just annoying









$100 USD = about $123 CAD. It lists here for $190...


newegg.ca Has it for $147 before $20mir w/ free shipping.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...28358&Tpk=ud3p

Only catch is the page has it shipping with a 2gb flash stick which newegg tries to charge you shipping for the stick, prob a problem with the technical side of the page. I talked to a CSR in live chat and they credited my CC the shipping funds back, which means you get free shipping anyways.


----------



## spartan789

just picked this board up. Excited to try my hand at some OCing. Anybody recommend good ram for this board? Will any G.Skill RAM do?


----------



## Robilar

g.skill works very well with it.


----------



## Ruei

Robilar - Out of curiosity, I never could find what exactly the difference between the A,B,C, and D options were - always just tried to find the one that matched my FSB best. Is there an explanation somewhere? Or a summary would be great. ^^;

Thanks.


----------



## spartan789

Thanks Robilar. Sorry to keep asking questions, but would this 4GB kit you recommended be the best bang for your buck right now? And how important is timing in general?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruei* 
Robilar - Out of curiosity, I never could find what exactly the difference between the A,B,C, and D options were - always just tried to find the one that matched my FSB best. Is there an explanation somewhere? Or a summary would be great. ^^;

Thanks.

They are different straps based on FSB defaults for the cpu used.

I'll put something together detailing them better.

As you can see from the attached screenshot, the straps are based on the base FSB of the cpu used.

for example, an E8600 is a 333 FSB base clock cpu.

therefore, if you want your ram to run at 800mhz and your cpu is 333 FSB base, choose option Bx a given multiple and that will give you 800 FSB


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spartan789* 
Thanks Robilar. Sorry to keep asking questions, but would this 4GB kit you recommended be the best bang for your buck right now? And how important is timing in general?

That ram is fine. Timings on ddr2 in general are pretty much the same.

either you run at tight timings (4-4-4-8 for example) at 800mhz (which is what I do) or you run at high mhz with loose timings.

They bench about the same but i prefer tight timings personally.


----------



## mhsbrian

Gah, I'm so frustrated right now, I've been trying my hardest to get my processor to 3.8 but I just can't get it to post !!! I'm running 2 2x1gig crucial tracer 8500 sticks and here are some pics of the settings I'm trying or working around.

**EDIT** I've tried bumping the vcore also to 1.5 and the memory is set at 2.0v and I can't get it to post at all.


----------



## Ruei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
They are different straps based on FSB defaults for the cpu used.

I'll put something together detailing them better.

As you can see from the attached screenshot, the straps are based on the base FSB of the cpu used.

for example, an E8600 is a 333 FSB base clock cpu.

therefore, if you want your ram to run at 800mhz and your cpu is 333 FSB base, choose option Bx a given multiple and that will give you 800 FSB

== Edit - leaving intact, but after reading again, you specify "base" like three times so I'm thinking that's the answer. Sorry







Guess I've been reading so much I don't really process anything anymore. ==

Yeah that's basically what I worked out too. Just wondering, is it the base clock or the /current/ clock? Ex) My 8400 is running on a 500 FSB, so I'm using 2.00D strapping to get a 1:1 with my PC2-8000 RAM =







?


----------



## MM-K

Does this board have NB and SB temp sensors?


----------



## M4DM4N

Yesterday i bought this mobo for a future q9550 then i went lurking in the intel motherboard threads and to my surprise I ended up here. Gotta love OCN. Great thread btw Robillard.

And i know I will love this board, since i intend to watercool so it's gonna be cheaper for me since i dont have to add the nb in the loop








subbed


----------



## Ledge68

My brother ordered one for me today along with a Antec 900 for himself! It's hard to pass on that case for $59 and the motherboard dropped from $136.99 to $119.99 with a $20 MIR is only $99.99. It will be cool to see how well my old E8400 does again after my IP35 Pro bit the dust.


----------



## Villainstone

I still haven't overclocked the MB but I did manage to set the RAM frequency to stock 1150mhz. I am using 4 sticks of HyperX 1150mhz 1GB sticks. I just got these back from RMA yesterday and today was this first time I tried stock. The last set I had maxxed out at around 1111mhz. So Not that I know the RAM can handle the speeds, and I know that my CPU can reach at least 3.5 stable I am eager to see what this MB can do. But before I go and play I would like to hear what voltages I should set in order to reach 500fsb... let the research begin.


----------



## Villainstone

480 FSB...

I am running IBT right now so no screenies ATM. Temps have yet to reach higher than 61C @ 1.35v I would be more than happy to reach 500 fsb for a 24/7 OC. Stay tuned for my CPU-z Val. This board is much better than my the first one I RMA'd.

On a second note I was reading on the XS forum links about several boards and CPU failing out. I suggest that we her at OCN keep our voltages set and not on AUTO. AUTO will burn your hardware up if you are overclocking.

UPDATE: Just hit 500 FSB using ET6 with is a beast of a MB. Are there any other MB's that can run 500 FSB Quad on air?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
Does this board have NB and SB temp sensors?

No but the thermal probes I mounted under the sinks indicated why. Both chipsets run incredibly cool. The nb never goes over 35C under orthos load and the SB is in the low 30's as well.

Why monitor a temp that never gets critical?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Villainstone* 
480 FSB...

I am running IBT right now so no screenies ATM. Temps have yet to reach higher than 61C @ 1.35v I would be more than happy to reach 500 fsb for a 24/7 OC. Stay tuned for my CPU-z Val. This board is much better than my the first one I RMA'd.

On a second note I was reading on the XS forum links about several boards and CPU failing out. I suggest that we her at OCN keep our voltages set and not on AUTO. AUTO will burn your hardware up if you are overclocking.

UPDATE: Just hit 500 FSB using ET6 with is a beast of a MB. Are there any other MB's that can run 500 FSB Quad on air?

Nice!.

I agree on voltages as well. I set all my boards voltages manually. LLC has become an issue in part due to users leaving settings on auto and enabling LLC and then only cranking up vcore.

There are other 500 FSB quad boards out there (I own two of them) but both are north of $400 and use DDR3 only (Asus Rampage Extreme and EVGA 790i Ultra and even with them it takes tons of tweaking to get to 500 FSB with a quad). Also neither of those boards will do north of 600 FSB with duals like the UD3P will.


----------



## Villainstone

Here is a screen shot of 500 FSB and what I think are safe voltages for everyday use. TBH I could be wrong but I am pretty sure that as long as your temps are good the voltage should be fine as well (CAN SOMEONE HELP COMFIRM).

At any rate I am very happy that I hit 500, a MB that can finally make my CPU seem worthy of the cheap investment. I traded my 8800GT and my E6600 for this Q9300. For the longest time I was wondering if I would ever get a MB that could push it to it's limits. The low multi makes high frequencies a bit hard to achieve. I actually haven't tested the CPU highest OC yet because of the lack of a MB that could get the Quad high enough.

I hope that this helps anyone that is looking for safe OC settings. I will see how far it will go at these voltages.
EDIT: MIND YOUR OWN RAM VOLTAGES, My RAM is rated to run at 2.35, so do not set yours there unless you are sure it can handle it.


----------



## Villainstone

Here is 500FSB, 3.5Ghz, DDR2 1200mhz CPU-z validated.
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=452409


----------



## Robilar

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=208542

New DDR2 Dual Channel World Record at *829.7Mhz *

The UD3R has set a DDR2 world record! (posted on first page as well but this is pretty impressive)


----------



## mhsbrian

Robilar, in my last post is there anything you can maybe give me some advice on changing, I attached 2 images of my settings ? I can't for the life of me get my machine to boot at 3.8!!!


----------



## Robilar

Brian, most Q6600's will not do 3.8 regardless of vcore.

i would strip out the ram though and go with 2x1 gb and see if that makes a difference (although i doubt it)


----------



## mhsbrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Brian, most Q6600's will not do 3.8 regardless of vcore.

i would strip out the ram though and go with 2x1 gb and see if that makes a difference (although i doubt it)


Well I will have to do sumthin bout that







.

Already done that, with my 8500 tracers it still won't push it!

I can get 3.7 ghz, Im at 3.7 right now testing but if I go to 415 FSB it becomes unstable.


----------



## Robilar

What are you using for cooling?


----------



## Villainstone

Am I wrong in thinking that FSB is the most important OC? I always see people trying to get there CPU as fast as possible. I agree that the fast the better but I mean isn't a higher FSB and a lower multi better than just trying to get the CPU to the max?


----------



## Robilar

higher multi lower fsb is better. it decreases overhead throughput on the NB

I've benched a number of setups both ways and higher multi always nets out better.


----------



## mhsbrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


What are you using for cooling?


Xigatech HDT with awesome temps. Pics added to post.


----------



## mhsbrian

I can't get stable at 3.7 either! I ran prime and it did good for about 15 mins then it crapped out. I guess my chips limit is 3.6, Brian is shamed ;( and wants more.


----------



## Robilar

Sell it and grab a Q9450. Villainstone is running a Q9300 at 500 FSB

The 9450 at 500 FSB would be 4ghz....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Robilar what NB votage to run over 500fsb quad?


----------



## Robilar

Default is 1.10, I run it at 1.25 for anything over 500 FSB

(compared to X48 which needs much more)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What is the max that intel recommends for P45?


----------



## Robilar

1.4 but there are guys running much higher with watercooling


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Sell it and grab a Q9450. Villainstone is running a Q9300 at 500 FSB

The 9450 at 500 FSB would be 4ghz....

And the Q9550 is cheaper.


----------



## rock3ralex

all I have to say is that this mobo is freaking awesome. I was going to do a little review of it but it looks like I don't need two. I love the fact that all of the connectors and cables it comes with are uv reactive. Check out the pics.


----------



## Villainstone

What would you suggest I do to get higher than 500FSB. You can already see that the NB voltage is much higher than what you are using. I have mine set to 1.46 but that doesn't seem all that high to me but hell I have been wrong many time before LOL.

At any rate I am having trouble getting over 505mhz. I have not tried any serious tweaking as I do not know where to go from here. I tried the next notch up in voltages on the vcore, vdimm, vmch, pll, and vtt. but still fail to boot. You can see my voltages in the pics above so on notch up from those setting in the BIOS. Can I get some suggestions please.

Oh and I have an 80mm and a 120mm blowing on the NB, and fans on the PWM HS's as well. I'm sure I can lower the voltage, and I will try, but I also think that 1.46 is good under the fans. It feels cool to me as far as just touching it and feeling around.


----------



## Robilar

I would suggest that your cpu is hitting an FSB wall.

The E0 chips have more overhead (E0 9550 and E0 9650 seem to get the best results on this board).

500 FSB with that chip is pretty amazing when you consider its low multi.


----------



## Villainstone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
higher multi lower fsb is better. it decreases overhead throughput on the NB

I've benched a number of setups both ways and higher multi always nets out better.

IMO I disagree depending on significance of CPU OC. Here is what I mean and this is only from a logical stand point, I mean I have never tested this just kinda put 2 and 2 together so to speak.

FSB 450 and 500... 450x8, or 500x7, 3.6 vs 3.5 on the CPU side. Looking at it from a FSB/RAM side... 450/900 vs 500/1000, from there the choice seems obvious. The question remains is the extra 100mhz on the CPU more of a system improvement than the the extra 50 on both the FSB/RAM...


----------



## Robilar

depends on your ram ratios.

I have gone so far as to test both ways with ram set to 800 mhz via dividers. (with 6 different boards, both nvidia and intel based) There is always a slight improvement.

for example 450x8 or 9x400. 9x400 nets out faster.

this is taking increase in ram speed out of the equation though.

the reason why the extreme chips have an unlocked multi (I have a C2D X6800 and a C2D QX9650) is because higher multi's allow you to ramp up overall cpu speed with lower system overhead (it also reduces cpu temps as it needs slightly less vcore).


----------



## Villainstone

Right so now take the RAM into consideration and then total system performance. I am not talking about running SuperPI, or anything like that. I mean does windows boot faster, do DVD's burn faster, games, .RAR files, etc... I just find it some what difficult to fully understand how 400x9 (3.6) runs faster than 450x8 (3.6). Or even 500x7 (3.5). It also raises the question as to why we are looking for the MB with the capability to reach the highest FSB. Either way the highest possible system is what the real goal is, to make the CPU, FSB, RAM all run as fast as we can get them.

I guess I can try to see how it works from my experience. I will have to make sure that I have all tested setting totally stable first, and that can take a few days. I rarily have time to do such things. I will see what happens.


----------



## Villainstone

Here is Prime95 stable after 9 and a half hours. I guess that I can just lower the FSB and keep all the other settings the same and test the debate at hand. Should I start a new thread or post my results here?

EDIT: Notice that I am in fact able to lower the vMCH to 1.4v and still remain stable. I was happy about this for reasons obvious to us, but 510 still seems to be a long shot. It could be the CPU having a wall, or just the board.


----------



## Robilar

I would suggest posting them here as your results are due to the board and this thread is based on the board itself.


----------



## Villainstone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I would suggest posting them here as your results are due to the board and this thread is based on the board itself.

Not a problem my man I will get them hear ASAP. But I may still open a thread if I get anything that IMO is valuable to the community... you know what I mean.

I think I will burn a DVD (the same DVD each time), I will extract a large .RAR file (like a DVD). I need some other "REAL" test, so any suggestion before I start?I guess I can try and see some FPS in games but we all know that little improvement in games is achieved from system OC, and relies on GPU OC more than CPU.

Burn DVD, Rip DVD, extract DVD, and I can even convert a DVD. I will see what results I achieve at different FSB and multi. The only real problem I foresee is that my multi only goes to 7.5. I will need to keep the CPU clock speed a bit lower but as long as I run consistent and not allow variable to interfere.


----------



## StormX2

Robilar, All I ask, should I get this and a Q6600?

Or stick with my thought process of e8400.

i am tossing ideas around in my head for this Mobo and a new build. Not sure if I want to give ATI a go as I have not used since 9800 pro.
Guess would make sence to use ATI Card for possible Xfire in teh future.


----------



## Villainstone

I know that I am not Robilar but IMO it depends on what you are doing with your PC. Games like dual core but there is no telling for how long before they use quads efficiently. Quads obviously multi-task better and can do more at a time. Ask yor self what you are doing and then make an informed decision.

Oops forgot to add.

With the test I will be running... because of the crappy multiplier on my chip I am limited to what I can do. Here is what I have come up with so far:

FSBxMulti - Frequency

333x7.5 - 2.5 STOCK
375x7.5 - 2.8
400x7 - 2.8
400x7.5 - 3.0
429x7 - 3.0
500x6 - 3.0
450x7.5 - 3.3
475x7 - 3.3

Lets take a vote for what will be faster at a given CPU frequency. I am trying to keep the CPU clocks the same and just test the high FSB w/ lower multi VS higher multi w/ lower FSB. Anyone else want to take bets what the results will be when I graph them?


----------



## Ledge68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StormX2*


Robilar, All I ask, should I get this and a Q6600?

Or stick with my thought process of e8400.

i am tossing ideas around in my head for this Mobo and a new build. Not sure if I want to give ATI a go as I have not used since 9800 pro.
Guess would make sence to use ATI Card for possible Xfire in teh future.


A over clocked Q6600 does just fine with games and can do more in other programs if needed. The price for a Q6600 is perfect for anyone on a budget and with a good motherboard, ram and heat sink you have a great system for just about anything.


----------



## BlankThis

I wish I had seen this board (Maybe it wasn't out yet) when I was looking at mobo's.

Â±BÂ±


----------



## kimosabi

Just wanted to say that i have this board in house now. Will be installing next weekend after my exam.
It looks *sexeh* !


----------



## colin niloc

Nice thread Robilar.
This board is extremely nice for the price.

I finally got a chance to throw my new/old rig together. Here is a couple pics and a screen shot. I'm waiting for my new fan controller and fans to arrive from oxide so I can clean it up. Once everything gets here I will be running 3 yate loon 120's and 1 ultra kaze for cooling.

Time for some tweaking will post my results once I get it dialed in.


----------



## spartan789

This mobo should be getting here tomorrow for me. I'm still not sure about the RAM. it's the only thing I'm missing. Are most of you all using this board using DDR2 800 or 1066? Are there any noticeable differences on this bard?


----------



## M4DM4N

I love this board, overclocks smoother than my previous and still good p35-ds3l. Tried 3.7 for half an hour and ran a little hot but on a lower vcore than the other mobo. With my previous setup i had to put 1.5 vcore to boot in windows but now, 1.45vcore(bios) and im good and gone. I cant wait to get my water cooling stuff to max oc this chip.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Here's my first attempt at overclocking the Q9550. Ran prime95 for a hour. I'll try overclocking it more when I have the time.


----------



## Villainstone

Check out my latest attempt at OCing my CPU more. It is not 100% stable but I can surf and run Vista NP. I haven't tried playing any game but it fails one core in Prime after about a minute. I am still tweaking it and I am pretty confident I can get it stable. I would really like to learn how to use the clock skews and other setting in the Advanced Clock Control option in the BIOS.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=454056

I have not run the test like I have been wanting to because I am just too busy. I am getting a day off soon so keep your eyes out guys.


----------



## kimosabi

Since im a noob and still does noob things i failed once again.
My PC was ready built and my OS is OEM.








Guess ill have to finally upgrade to 64bit. Costly yes. Fun no.


----------



## By-Tor

my bios is set to stock clocks at 3.16 ghz and multi @ 9.5, but when I boot into windows CPUz reads 2.0 ghz with a multi of x6.

Whats up??


----------



## rock3ralex

You probably have a setting in the bios enabled that is supposed to help consume power. the mobo drops the chips speed until it is needed. It will go back up to full speed when you open an app. Just take off the setting to get rig of this.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rock3ralex*


You probably have a setting in the bios enabled that is supposed to help consume power. the mobo drops the chips speed until it is needed. It will go back up to full speed when you open an app. Just take off the setting to get rig of this.


Any idea what this setting would be called?

Thanks


----------



## Robilar

disable, C1, EIST, Speedstep


----------



## Robilar

Here is a screenshot By-Tor follow it as a guide


----------



## Lemondrips

I have a question is the UD3R the same thing just without two pci-e slots?


----------



## Barry

haha,my UD3P is ordered and on its way. Has anyone run a e7200 on these MB? I have my 7200 up to 3.5 @ 412FSB,I'm hopping for 4.0,well thats my gole. If I can't reach 4.0+ I'll order a new chip.


----------



## agntallen

hey guys,
I just ordered the ud3r & should be arriving on thursday from newegg. i'm still iffy about if the tuniq tower will clear the nb heatsink. if possible could anybody measure the height of the nb heatsink's highest point from the motherboard? i'm hoping its under 5cm if it is then it should fit.


----------



## By-Tor

Mine measures about 3.175 cm on a UD3P.


----------



## agntallen

ahhh sweet. okay. i've been stressing / worrying about if my tuniq tower would even fit. thank you by-tor for the fast response. I'm planning to pair my rig up with a 4870 1gb hopefully around xmas time.
rep + for you


----------



## Robilar

My TRUE easily clears it here is a pic


----------



## By-Tor

NP mate....

I'm just trying to figure out this bios myself....Its kicking my A$$...

If I leave the vcore in auto and the multi @ 9.5 and the FSB @ 400 it runs great @ 3.8 ghz. But if I up the vcore as little as the first setting below auto it wont even post and I have to reset the bios and start over...
There must be something I have to up at the same time or something..


----------



## Robilar

Thats odd. vcore increase alone should not affect boot at all *except for the fact that at auto its probably getting more juice than when you set it manually*....

Try setting vcore to 1.3625 in bios and see what it does. Temps should be fine and thats a safe voltage.

You can dial it down from there,


----------



## By-Tor

I may not be giving it anough voltage since I have know idea what I'm setting it to with those strange .567498 things lolz...


----------



## Robilar

Give it the max like I suggested. Auto can cycle up and down in vcore as needed. your chip may be a pig.


----------



## By-Tor

What does each of those voltage setting take it up by?

What is MCH core?

This pig has done 4.6 ghz on the DFI MB..


----------



## By-Tor

With leaving the vcore in auto and setting the multi to x9.0 with a FSB of 500 its running at 4.5 ghz on 1.40 vcore... sweet...


----------



## Robilar

Nice. This board will do 600 FSB, that should be your next target


----------



## Lemmy

1256 MHz on those Ballistix Tracers ... very nice!


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Nice. This board will do 600 FSB, that should be your next target


Would love to but I need to get this vcore thing figured out first. I'm still running it in auto...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lemmy*


1256 MHz on those Ballistix Tracers ... very nice!



They run very smooth up high. And those are the 4 gigs I have on my AMD rig. I just had the pair I have on my intel rig to 1280 mhz....


----------



## zlojack

Your E0 stepping chip should be good for that 1.4v at 4.5GHz is not too shabby!

Also, one thing you need to watch out for when you start to crank the FSB up is what your tRD is hitting.

You might be getting nice high FSB speed, but if your tRD goes up too high, you'll lose memory performance.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Your E0 stepping chip should be good for that 1.4v at 4.5GHz is not too shabby!

Also, one thing you need to watch out for when you start to crank the FSB up is what your tRD is hitting.

You might be getting nice high FSB speed, but if your tRD goes up too high, you'll lose memory performance.


Will keep an eye on it TY


----------



## Villainstone

Also watch those AUTO voltages, the board tends to set them really high CPU's have fried from OCing on Auto.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Villainstone*


Also watch those AUTO voltages, the board tends to set them really high CPU's have fried from OCing on Auto.


Anytime I try setting the vcore it won't boot. I have know idea what those .56748 settings give you. 
How can I find out what my vcore is by using those .5 numbers???

Here she is working hard at a overnight Orthos run...


----------



## spartan789

picked up some of the G. Skill PI 4GB Ram for this. That completes my PC. I'll have to come back and seek some help once it's up and running for some OCing help.


----------



## soundx98

Jebus, this UD3P is a great frikken board!
Got the GSkill 4GB PI too.
I'll let ya know


----------



## Villainstone

Well I am still getting this CPU stable at 3.75Ghz. I will start my testing when I am done getting the CPU stable or after I give up and call it quits. I think that I would also like to see what this RAM can do, so when I am done with the CPU. I will drop the FSB to 400 and run a 2:3 divider and up thew FSB to see if I can get higher than 1200mhz. I definitely need to tighten up these timings, after running Everest's memory benchmark I was a bit disappointed in the latency (63). Especially considering that the Ballistix I had had a 45ns latency.

Ok 20 minute into P95 ad the CPU is doing great, temps are solid at 60C and vcore is at 1.4 (BIOS) 1.37 (idle), 1.360 (load).


----------



## f16-r1

lets blow up some ram lol i am pulling my ocz 512mb x 2 kit out and seeing what clock i can get on this ram heh.

http://ddr2-1508.gigabyte.com.tw/


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *f16-r1* 
lets blow up some ram lol i am pulling my ocz 512mb x 2 kit out and seeing what clock i can get on this ram heh.

http://ddr2-1508.gigabyte.com.tw/


wow... 1508 mhz on the ram damn......

And I thought 1280 last night on my tracers was pretty good...


----------



## D.J.S.

Great work guys !! Keep it up .

The A3 rev p45 the udp has is def capable of 600 fsb !! I have done it , screenie posted somewhere round here lol .

And that was on air, so your going to be set by-tor. I have actually hit 660 FSB(x7) but didnt have mem / volts/ things right and couldnt get 32m supi

So far I have taken these sticks upto 1200 , and they are "junk" the pros are taking gmh upto 1600 so far with ln2 on these boards.


----------



## Villainstone

I wonder how far this board can push my GMH, they come stock at 2.35 volts but I am in no mood to crap out my nice new RAM. Like I said before when I get this CPU stable at 3.75 I will play with my RAM speeds and timings. I am still gonna do the tests I was talking about before I am just making sure that this beast is totally stable and then I will save the BIOS settings, and work on the other stuff. As of right now the CPU is 2.5 hours stable.

Just to make sure my 45nm Q9300 is good up to 72C right? Also I know that 1.3625 is the Intel max voltage but will 1.38-1.40v kill my CPU fast. I mean can my CPU handle that voltage for say 2 years?


----------



## Robilar

Anything below 1.4 in windows is fine. (remember to disable LLC though)

72C is the ceiling for the chip.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemondrips* 
I have a question is the UD3R the same thing just without two pci-e slots?

No, the UD3P also have a TPM-encryption chip and an extra LAN-port.







And as you said, it supports CrossFire.


----------



## Robilar

The TPM isn't really practical outside of an office enviroment but the crossfire support is really what differentiates it.

Extra lan port? I've never used two on any board.


----------



## kimosabi

Nope, but its there.


----------



## Robilar

I've always felt that a true gamers/benchers board should be stripped down.

1 lan port, no onboard sound, no firewire, nb and sb having separate sinks (preferably with fans), mosfets cooled separately.

No energy or power management,

Etc.

It seems like they are trying to do too many things with boards rather than specialize.


----------



## kimosabi

I guess youre right. The UD3R stacks up world records as we speak.
But its nice to have a CrossFire option though.

The reason why they slap all kinds of things into boards is mainly because they have to hit a fairly large customer-market to justify even producing it.
Extreme OCers are representing a niche in the market and those guys mod the hell out of their boards anyway.
Just my


----------



## zlojack

Rob, have you seen the Foxconn BloodRage?

Looks sort of like that.


----------



## 45nm

Rob why did you choose this motherboard over all the possible P45 choices ?. I'm sure you would have loved the Asus MIIF.


----------



## Robilar

I have a couple of buddies on XS that demonstrated what this board can do. I have a Q9650 sitting here (no time to install).

Both my mates were able to do just north of 500 FSb with a Q9650 on air (500x8). I am in the process of rebuilding a WC setup based on the Q9650 and its not unfeasible to get into the 4.4 to 4.5 range with the Q9650 on water with this board.

There are very few other boards (like 2) that can do 500 FSB with a quad and they both cost over $400.


----------



## Villainstone

I can tell you why I chose this MB...

While searching around on Newegg for a MB for my GF's PC, I seen the UD3R. I liked the colors a lot as blue is my colors, I also seen the words "Ultra Durable" LOL. The 2oz copper caught my eye and seems like a smart idea (or marketing scheme). I Googled the model and the first link I seen was on the XS forum and it was title something like "UD3P 670FSB benchable.". It was something like that, and as soon as I seen 670 FSB the research frenzy started. I started to see what quads were pulling and 500+ was pretty common for this MB... s I bought it and gave my GF my Mars.

Edit: It is funny that you mention WC because I am taking the trip to that side of the rig in March 09. I am not sure how well I will do as I will only have about 300.00 to spend on a whole WC system. On the other hand I could always get the expensive parts first then the cheaper parts later. One thing that did enter my mind is whether WC is even worth it. The CPU is near it's limits as I am already pumping about 1.38v, and the MB is also very near it's limits as I am not able to get it past 500 FSB w/o advanced tweaking.


----------



## D.J.S.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I've always felt that a true gamers/benchers board should be stripped down.

1 lan port, no onboard sound, no firewire, nb and sb having separate sinks (preferably with fans), mosfets cooled separately.

No energy or power management,

Etc.

It seems like they are trying to do too many things with boards rather than specialize.


QFT brother !! Thats how I roll out.

Here is that 600 !!


----------



## kimosabi

Holy ****! And its not even on a UD3P/R!


----------



## Villainstone

Rob why would I disable LLC? I was under the impression that it is better left on. With it on I see a vdroop of about .08. I have not tested it off yet and I am not able to right now. I am running memtest 86+ because I am trying to tighten my timings, and make sure it is error free.

Does anyone have any suggestion to get +500 FSB?


----------



## D.J.S.

Line load calibration is not reccomended for 45nm chips in this scenario (high OC)
It may possibly overload your chip under stress and cause its rapid death .

I have been using p45 since August and def confirm these speculations.
65nm llc fine
45nm llc no go
imho.


----------



## arjo_reich

I've had this board for about two weeks and seeing how hot this thread is made me unbox the other night. Here's my take...

In regards to heat dissipation:
-----------------------------
P5N32-E: Q6600 @ Stock @ 25C AMBIENT
(23C) #1-1:38C / #1-2:38C / #2-1:33C / #2-2:38C

EP45-UD3P: Q6600 @ Stock @ 25C AMBIENT
(21C) #1-1:30C / #1-2:30C / #2-1:28C / #2-2:30C

and until I can get a real sensor under there, my IR thermal gage tells me that my NB & SB are both in the same 30C temp range.
--------------

The thing that's got my panties in a bunch is the amount of control they give you over the DRAM settings. I haven't even gotten in there to play properly yet but this is going to finally give me the opportunity to finesse my timings rather than brute-forcing them with higher voltages...


----------



## ericeod

Yeah, this board is the best DDR2 OCing board on the market to date! It even rivals the Rampage Extreme DDR3 which is $350!


----------



## arjo_reich

Well, since I was able to get 8GB for $88 USD of some OCZ2F8004GK (4x2GB) DDR2-800 on a great deal a couple weeks ago, my goal will be to see how far along I can push these things with my Q6600.

Right now I've gotten them stable at their rated 5-4-4-18 @ 2T using only 1.8v simply by bumping up the Row Refresh Cycle timing (tRFC) up to 54. Considering they're rated at 2.1v and still under warranty up to 2.2v that gives me a lot of headroom to tighten things up when I *do* have to start upping my voltages. Unfortunately, that's probably the only part I'll be able to play with until after the New Year...


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arjo_reich*


I've had this board for about two weeks and seeing how hot this thread is made me unbox the other night. Here's my take...

In regards to heat dissipation:
-----------------------------
P5N32-E: Q6600 @ Stock @ 25C AMBIENT
(23C) #1-1:38C / #1-2:38C / #2-1:33C / #2-2:38C

EP45-UD3P: Q6600 @ Stock @ 25C AMBIENT
(21C) #1-1:30C / #1-2:30C / #2-1:28C / #2-2:30C

and until I can get a real sensor under there, my IR thermal gage tells me that my NB & SB are both in the same 30C temp range.
--------------

The thing that's got my panties in a bunch is the amount of control they give you over the DRAM settings. I haven't even gotten in there to play properly yet but this is going to finally give me the opportunity to finesse my timings rather than brute-forcing them with higher voltages...


My thermal probe's are giving similar results.

If you saw my earlier post, this board set the world record with DDR2.


----------



## Villainstone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D.J.S.* 
Line load calibration is not reccomended for 45nm chips in this scenario (high OC)
It may possibly overload your chip under stress and cause its rapid death .

I have been using p45 since August and def confirm these speculations.
65nm llc fine
45nm llc no go
imho.

You have got to be kidding me... I set the vcore to 1.4 and it droops to 1.296. There is no way that I can go with out the llc. Stability is not possible without LLC enabled, as soon as I stress the CPU fails. I need to set the vcore above 1.4 to even consider OCing.


----------



## Robilar

Actually LLC does not overload chips under stress.

It overloads the chips with constant micro spikes at idle.

I fried an E8400 on an Asus board with LLC back a few months ago. when I sent it in for RMA the tech I spoke to asked what board etc. When I told him the board he asked if I had the LLC enabled in the bios. I indicated I had and asked him if it was an issue.

He said no, just checking....

They RMA'd the chip regardless. that board is still in use (with another E8400) without LLC since I got the chip back 5 months ago.

I won't touch LLC with a 10 foot pole using 45nm chips but each to their own.


----------



## By-Tor

If MCH in Bios is the north bridge voltage.

Is ICH the south bridge voltage?


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


If MCH in Bios is the north bridge voltage.

Is ICH the south bridge voltage?



Northbridge = MCH = Intel Eaglelake P45
Southbridge = ICH = Intel 82891JR ICH10R

...or just ICH10R


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arjo_reich*


northbridge = mch = intel eaglelake p45
southbridge = ich = intel 82891jr ich10r

...or just ich10r


ty


----------



## error10

My question of the day for this board is, will it still reach 500+ FSB with 8GB (4 sticks) of RAM?


----------



## D.J.S.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Actually LLC does not overload chips under stress.

It overloads the chips with constant micro spikes at idle.

I fried an E8400 on an Asus board with LLC back a few months ago. when I sent it in for RMA the tech I spoke to asked what board etc. When I told him the board he asked if I had the LLC enabled in the bios. I indicated I had and asked him if it was an issue.

He said no, just checking....

They RMA'd the chip regardless. that board is still in use (with another E8400) without LLC since I got the chip back 5 months ago.

I won't touch LLC with a 10 foot pole using 45nm chips but each to their own.

Thanks for the info on that I knew it was frying them at some point , just didnt realize it was idle , damn thats horrible. Sorry you had learned the hard way but I do beleive its not for 45nm either. Great info.


----------



## arjo_reich

Here's a completely off-topic question...

I noticed that EVEREST Ultimate reported my stock setup as having a 12:8 FSB:RAM ratio. Is there any technical/logical reason that they chose those values instead of reducing it down to it's lowest possible denominator?

Which, in this case, would be the much more commonly noted 3:2 FSB:RAM ratio? ::shrug:: idk just kind of struck me as odd and I actually had to do out the math 8/12*RAM (in Mhz) = (FSB in Mhz)


----------



## zlojack

Robilar, I was under the impression that the LLC problem was fixed in subsequent bios revisions.

I'll see if I can find any references.


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
My question of the day for this board is, will it still reach 500+ FSB with 8GB (4 sticks) of RAM?

Not with the $10 per GB value ram I'm using, but I'll still try to see how far they can go before puking...


----------



## Villainstone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
My question of the day for this board is, will it still reach 500+ FSB with 8GB (4 sticks) of RAM?

Yes I am using 4x1Gb sticks right now and it OC's them to 1200 without a problem.

Reguarding LLC what do you guys suppose I do considering the OUTRAGEOUS vdroop. I mean the vdroop is like .1







I can deal with like .08 but stability is not possible without like 1.45 in the BIOS. Using easy tune to set the voltage to 1.4 reads 1.36 at idle and 1.312 under load. So how am I suppose to OC without it.

How long does it take for Intel to RMA a CPU. If not to long the I will just enable LLC till the CPU dies.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
Robilar, I was under the impression that the LLC problem was fixed in subsequent bios revisions.

I'll see if I can find any references.

I hope they did, I am using the 7A bios and it seems great so far, but I really can't tell any difference aside from a faster boot with the 7A BIOS.


----------



## Villainstone

I decided to leave it on and say hell with it. If it kills my CPU I will RMA it. Has anyone ever RMA'd a CPU that they did not buy NEW? I traded it for a few PC part here on OCN, if I have to RMA will I have any issues?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Villainstone* 
I decided to leave it on and say hell with it. If it kills my CPU I will RMA it. Has anyone ever RMA'd a CPU that they did not buy NEW? I traded it for a few PC part here on OCN, if I have to RMA will I have any issues?

You can't RMA an OEM CPU to Intel.

You can RMA a retail box CPU only if you still have the box and the stock heatsink/fan.


----------



## TFL Replica

What a kickass board. My friend seems hell bent on getting a P5Q Deluxe, maybe this thread will help him change his mind. It is the better board right?


----------



## error10

Pulled trigger on the GA-EP45-UD3P! Wish I'd gotten in when it was $20 cheaper than it is now. Oh well.


----------



## f16-r1

i am running at 450 x 9 24/7 rock solid stable but i have yet to achieve 500 x 9 24/7 yet. but i will keep trying.


----------



## Villainstone

So no RMA with this chip huh? So what if I bought it OEM from Newegg and it fries 45 days later then I am screwed... HOW DUMB.

Anyway I did turn it back on but I seem to not be able to get 3.75 stable again. I never should have turned it off. That being the only change that took place I know that it must have somehow screwed up my OC.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Villainstone* 
So no RMA with this chip huh? So what if I bought it OEM from Newegg and it fries 45 days later then I am screwed... HOW DUMB.

This is why I usually avoid OEM chips and go for the retail box. If it fries I can at least RMA it directly to Intel.


----------



## By-Tor

I was able to 4.75 ghz on my e8500 E0 with 500 FSB..

My highest FSB so far is 525.

This MB is very smooth and forgiving for all my OCing screw ups...


----------



## Robilar

Very nice, consistent with what we have seen so far.

figures that a monster DDR2 based Conroe board would be released right around when i7 hit.


----------



## By-Tor

TY

I'm having troubles getting up over 525 FSB. Any pointers?

How much voltage is safe on the north bridge?


----------



## daellum67

just got this board 100% stable with a xeon that i bought last week

its ~1.36v idle in cpuz, ~1.3 at load










im going to try to ease down the ram voltage now, thats the last thing ive got left to do

edit: this is with 8 gigs of gskill PQ 1000


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daellum67* 
just got this board 100% stable with a xeon that i bought last week its ~1.36v idle in cpuz, ~1.3 at load.

im going to try to ease down the ram voltage now, thats the last thing ive got left to do

Speaking of which, does anyone know of a really good primer that explains what all of the timings are for and how they're related to each other. I'm not just talking about the CL-tRCD - tRP - tRAS and CR but all of the other ones as well... tRFC, tRRD, tWR, tRTR, tRTW, tWTR, tPTP, tREF, the ODTs, skews, everything, lol. OK, maybe that's not going to be found in a primer, but if anyone knows of any good links/books/etc. I'd be super appreciative...

I barely know what I'm doing with the timings but from the looks of it, this board really seems to give you the ability to finesse the performance of your DDR2 through the timings without having to brute force the voltages and I'm kind of geeking out at the prospect...


----------



## blee1149

really sexy board, I might wanna ditch mine if it can do over 500+ FSB on a Q6600.

If someone has a Q6600 and this board, mind figuring out what's the FSB limit on 65nm?

thanks


----------



## M4DM4N

I'm waiting to be under water to really stress this cpu. I was able to attain 510 mhz but had to put 1.45 vtt(dont go over 1.6 for extreme oc).

Gimme a month or until someone else post some benchies. I'm gonna oc this cpu much since im stable(but HOT) @ 3.8 with only 1.45vcore llc enable







here's a preview








btw i ran p95 12h with a big fan blowing fresh air in my case, didnt occt tho, but like i said, it's too hot for now for any 24/7


----------



## mhsbrian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
My question of the day for this board is, will it still reach 500+ FSB with 8GB (4 sticks) of RAM?

My chip is limiting me to 412 FSB but I went from 2 gigz to 6 Gigz and didn't have to change a thing if that means anything.


----------



## D.J.S.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arjo_reich* 
Speaking of which, does anyone know of a really good primer that explains what all of the timings are for and how they're related to each other. I'm not just talking about the CL-tRCD - tRP - tRAS and CR but all of the other ones as well... tRFC, tRRD, tWR, tRTR, tRTW, tWTR, tPTP, tREF, the ODTs, skews, everything, lol. OK, maybe that's not going to be found in a primer, but if anyone knows of any good links/books/etc. I'd be super appreciative...

I barely know what I'm doing with the timings but from the looks of it, this board really seems to give you the ability to finesse the performance of your DDR2 through the timings without having to brute force the voltages and I'm kind of geeking out at the prospect...









It gets very complicated due to the tables which change with each IC ,
There are literally thousands of potential stable combos. Even the ram
companys only test in certain "know" ranges to avoid problems and or inconsistancy in product.

We are in effect blindly conducting our own R&D

I usally goto the ic's website and dload the tech specs on that package and see what they
say about diff thresholds and whatnow , warning there is so much info on each chip it gets very
crazy .


----------



## corey407woc

just got this board last night overclocked my q6600 3.8 stable amazing on air with my true


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corey407woc* 
just got this board last night overclocked my q6600 3.8 stable amazing on air with my true

With 1.4V? Push it to 4.0!


----------



## corey407woc

yeah with 1.408 but since its a low vid it runs kinda hot i need water for 4.0 lol


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D.J.S.* 
It gets very complicated due to the tables which change with each IC , There are literally thousands of potential stable combos. Even the ram companys only test in certain "know" ranges to avoid problems and or inconsistancy in product.

We are in effect blindly conducting our own R&D

I usally goto the ic's website and dload the tech specs on that package and see what they say about diff thresholds and whatnow , warning there is so much info on each chip it gets very
crazy .

I think you misunderstood, I wasn't looking for a list of possible values... I was interesting in technical reading material (manuals, articles, etc.) that explains the entire concept of DDR RAM and how the timings and clock cycles work. Even if that means spending a couple hundred on a stupid EE course book on the topic - if there is one, lol.


----------



## holtzboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corey407woc* 
just got this board last night overclocked my q6600 3.8 stable amazing on air with my true

It looks like we have a lot of the same components. I have the Cooler Master 690 case, UD3P, Q6600, 8GB of G Skill PC800 BPQ, TRUE 120 Extreme, Corsair HX620, WD6400AAKS, HD4850. I have 120mm Petras Yate Loon High speed fans on the TRUE doing push n pull, and 4 total 120mm Petras low speed fans for the case (2 top, 1 back, 1 front.) I cut out all of the stock fan grills and the plastic honeycomb crap in the case.

I am currently at 3.6Ghz and it idles at 28 and at load in Prime95 it gets up to 62. Would you mind sharing your settings at 3.8 and does lapping really help that much? I will post some screens and my settings in a bit.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Im psyched just got mine tonight, what an amazing price too.


----------



## By-Tor

This MB helped me hit 5.0 ghz on my e8500....


----------



## blee1149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 
This MB helped me hit 5.0 ghz on my e8500....










I.648!!!! what is it without Vdroop?


----------



## By-Tor

I think I had it at 1.66v or the one just above it in bios...

Had the NB @ 1.48v


----------



## Ledge68

I got my board installed last night and I have to say the layout is fantastic! I modded my case and did some real cable management for a change.









I am still getting use to the BIOS at this point but, I got a feeling that this board hates my Crucial Ballistic ram?? The best I can clock them to is [email protected] These same sticks did [email protected] in my Abit IP35 Pro?? These are the old D9's and they are 4x1gb sticks. Does anyone know of a good MCH voltage to get them to go higher? Or any other settings I should be trying? They boot fine and run in Windows on default voltage of 1.8v [email protected]

I have tried them at [email protected] with 2.220v, [email protected] 1.34v without any luck.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ledge68

Another issue I have with this board is the Dolby digital sound control center does not work. I believe it's a Vista 64 bit conflict but, I am not 100% sure on that.


----------



## godto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ledge68* 
I got my board installed last night and I have to say the layout is fantastic! I modded my case and did some real cable management for a change.









I am still getting use to the BIOS at this point but, I got a feeling that this board hates my Crucial Ballistic ram?? The best I can clock them to is [email protected] These same sticks did [email protected] in my Abit IP35 Pro?? These are the old D9's and they are 4x1gb sticks. Does anyone know of a good MCH voltage to get them to go higher? Or any other settings I should be trying? They boot fine and run in Windows on default voltage of 1.8v [email protected]

I have tried them at [email protected] with 2.220v, [email protected] 1.34v without any luck.

Thanks for any help.

set your static read to 9 .. and even 10 .. that will help stable it


----------



## Ledge68

I am not seeing a option in the BIOS to adjust static read?

Edit: I found the settings and it helped a little bit but, not enough. I can run them at [email protected] Still nowhere near what they can do. Maybe I mixed up my sets of ram when changing board? I will test them one by one to see if maybe one set is lower binned?

+Rep


----------



## javier

Just to add my $.02, I picked up this board last week and have been slowly getting comfortable. I'm a relative noob to OC'ing so I took my time. I'm at 4.25ghz on my Q9550. This board makes an FNG like me feel like a pro









MY goal is to get to 533 fsb. Anything over 506 has defeated me so far, but that doesn't mean I'm gonna stop trying! My settings are:

Vcore: 1.325
VTT: 1.42
PLL: 1.5
NB: 1.4
Ram: 2.1
Everything else is auto! I have LLC enabled, but I'm gonna turn it off based on what I've been reading.
I'm gonna get some screenshots up soon and start asking for help!


----------



## Villainstone

If your MB is anything like mine you will NEED LLC on. This MB has a ridiculous vdrop and vdroop. I also agree that anything over 506 is not happening with out real tweaking. Unfortunately I do not know what to tweak, and asking on several forums has left my with out an answer. I'm not sure if people are just reluctant to help or if they just can't.


----------



## arjo_reich

Ledge, list out all your DRAM (including those under *ADVANCED*) within your motherboard. This board has amazing flexibility with it's RAM settings but it can sometimes be pretty picky about them as well.


----------



## kimosabi

Is LLC bad even at sensible OCs? Im installing this weekend and im biased about enabling LLC.
Im worried about my new CPU.


----------



## arjo_reich

Here's something that you might find handy when working with your DRAM timings...

tRD(performance Level) Calculator ver1 DDR2 ONLY Intel Chipsets


----------



## Barry

I'm changing out my MB right now.I'm not sure what to do about the eight plug at the top of the motherboard the you hook the powersupply to. My TX750 doesnt have any eight prong plugsor 4 prone for that matter,i used a extra 4 prong jump wire for my other MB. I've read the book and its not real clear as to if you can use 4 or you have to use a 8 prong. The 4 prong only fits in 4 closest to the front of the case,could anyone help out?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barry* 
I'm changing out my MB right now.I'm not sure what to do about the eight plug at the top of the motherboard the you hook the powersupply to. My TX750 doesnt have any eight prong plugsor 4 prone for that matter,i used a extra 4 prong jump wire for my other MB. I've read the book and its not real clear as to if you can use 4 or you have to use a 8 prong. The 4 prong only fits in 4 closest to the front of the case,could anyone help out?

Using only one 4 pin CPU power connector works fine. 8 is optimal for CPUs with higher power requirements and overclocking but you can get by using only 4.


----------



## blee1149

Rob, have you tried pencil modding this yet? how's the vdroop?


----------



## Fors30

Does anyone possibly have a list of CPU coolers that fit on this board with no mods? Not sure on which im gonna get yet but am thinking of the Noctua-NH-U12P. Thanks


----------



## Barry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
Using only one 4 pin CPU power connector works fine. 8 is optimal for CPUs with higher power requirements and overclocking but you can get by using only 4.

Thanks TFL


----------



## mc09090

Hey so i just built my computer two days ago (it is my first build) and I ran prime95 overnight and occt a couple hours ago and both resulted in a black screen. I don't know when the prime 95 black screened, but I do know that the computer black screened under occt with apprx 5-6 minutes left in the 2hr mixed test. Everything is running stock so I am confused as to what is wrong.

I am uncertain as to how to proceed because if there are stability problems now, who know what could happen if I were to overclock it.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Villainstone* 
If your MB is anything like mine you will NEED LLC on. This MB has a ridiculous vdrop and vdroop. I also agree that anything over 506 is not happening with out real tweaking. Unfortunately I do not know what to tweak, and asking on several forums has left my with out an answer. I'm not sure if people are just reluctant to help or if they just can't.

For me to get over 506 fsb I had to bump the voltage up on the ICH (SB) a little at a time. I was able to run at 545 FSB, but thats as high as I have been so far.
I was able to reach 5 ghz with 527 FSB.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fors30* 
Does anyone possibly have a list of CPU coolers that fit on this board with no mods? Not sure on which im gonna get yet but am thinking of the Noctua-NH-U12P. Thanks

I'm using a Cooler Master Hyper 212 w/(2) 120mm fans which fits perfectly. The size of your case could be a factor as well with regards to what cpu cooler you wanna use.


----------



## mc09090

My XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 fits on it, but the push pins were not fun to install with. It is a huge cooler and barely fit into my case.


----------



## vigilante

I just ordered this board can't wait to try it out


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barry* 
I'm changing out my MB right now.I'm not sure what to do about the eight plug at the top of the motherboard the you hook the powersupply to. My TX750 doesnt have any eight prong plugsor 4 prone for that matter,i used a extra 4 prong jump wire for my other MB. I've read the book and its not real clear as to if you can use 4 or you have to use a 8 prong. The 4 prong only fits in 4 closest to the front of the case,could anyone help out?

Your TX750 Corsair doesnt have an 8pin +12V? Mine does. Its a split-apart 8pin so you can also use it on a 4pin +12V mobo.
However using only 4pins should work fine also.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

wow I am selling my P5Q Deluxe soon as its back from RMA and picking up one of these bad boys... and theyre so cheap!

EDIT: Forget the RMA! Im getting one of these on Monday and sorting the other stuff out later. So glad I saw this thread...


----------



## error10

I just installed mine (and I'll be posting pics shortly). I haven't even closed the case yet. Just booted up and got right on here. Right now I'm enjoying it before I have to go sleep. I'll OC it tomorrow.

Edit: Here's my build/upgrade log with pics.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fors30* 
Does anyone possibly have a list of CPU coolers that fit on this board with no mods? Not sure on which im gonna get yet but am thinking of the Noctua-NH-U12P. Thanks

The clearance on this board will allow any air cooler on the market to fit without issue.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blee1149* 
Rob, have you tried pencil modding this yet? how's the vdroop?

I haven't although a buddy of mine has done his. I asked him to send me pics and details. Once I get them I'll post back here.

Vdroop is not too bad.

1.28 in the bios = 1.248 in windows at idle, 1.216 under load.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

My Tuniq Tower wont fit on this mobo...Can someone recommend me a good cooler that will fit please??


----------



## kimosabi

If its the retention frame that wont fit, just cut off the two ears at the ends. Theyre for AMD.
Then it will fit.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
If its the retention frame that wont fit, just cut off the two ears at the ends. Theyre for AMD.
Then it will fit.

What kind of tool do you need?? I have no heavy duty tools








And yes its the 2 ears at the end.


----------



## holtzboy

My Thermalright Ultra Extreme 120 (TRUE) fits this just fine. Comes real close to the side panel on my Cooler Master 690 case but everything fits just fine!


----------



## Barry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Your TX750 Corsair doesnt have an 8pin +12V? Mine does. Its a split-apart 8pin so you can also use it on a 4pin +12V mobo.
However using only 4pins should work fine also.

I found it(8 plug) I thought i looked







anyway im up to 3.5 W/O changing anything I think its 9.5x375,thats my first jump. I had this chip up to 3.5 om my 43 board so i figure i should start there.
Could someone help me out with setting up raid 0? Im running it now but i don't think its right.When the comp boots and go's through all the seet it says there not HDD found,







aaaaa its working,is this some glitch? When i go into the bios and look for the HDD it doesnt show any,i have two 250g sata.Maybe im just a tard







the board kicks azzzzzzzzz tho


----------



## butteredtoast

So ive been looking to upgrade mobo's cause my computer seems to have been having some problems with getting a blue screen. This mobo seems to have caught my eye, and i was wondering how it would work with the rest of my system. At the moment, i have:
Asus P5N-E sli
Q6600 G0
EVGA 8800gt
Corsair xms2 ddr2 800mhz 5-5-5-18 timings
74gb raptor hd(the problem could be with the HD, but i dont really know how to test for that)
500gb seagate hd

would it work with these components? or what would i need to upgrade? (im expecting my memory wont work)


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butteredtoast* 
So ive been looking to upgrade mobo's cause my computer seems to have been having some problems with getting a blue screen. This mobo seems to have caught my eye, and i was wondering how it would work with the rest of my system. At the moment, i have:
Asus P5N-E sli
Q6600 G0
EVGA 8800gt
Corsair xms2 ddr2 800mhz 5-5-5-18 timings
74gb raptor hd(the problem could be with the HD, but i dont really know how to test for that)
500gb seagate hd

would it work with these components? or what would i need to upgrade? (im expecting my memory wont work)

All of those components will work fine including your memory.








Use the Western Digital Tools to test your hard drive if it's failing.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Can someone tell me how to turn the speed up on my cpu fan? Do you have to have a 3rd party program or I can do it in the bios? Just got this board last night.


----------



## kaxel

I just built this rig. It was my first. This is actually on the UD3R. CPU-Z is wrong, the vcore is actually 1.30625. Any tips on squeezing a little more performance out?


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher* 
Can someone tell me how to turn the speed up on my cpu fan? Do you have to have a 3rd party program or I can do it in the bios? Just got this board last night.

Within the bios instead of using "auto" for cpu fan set it to disable that way the cpu fan will spin at the max speed. It won't be powered by the mobo.


----------



## vigilante

When i get this new board and install do i need to reformat my os? or can i just uninstall the current mobo drivers?


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vigilante* 
When i get this new board and install do i need to reformat my os? or can i just uninstall the current mobo drivers?

You could do a repair of xp but it's always best to do a clean install.


----------



## error10

I am happy to report that 4 GHz has been achieved! Load temps around 52 on my Q9550 E0. Vcore at 1.3250 with LLC. NB at 1.38 for 475x8.5. I think 4.25 GHz just might be possible!

Interestingly, I didn't have to reinstall Windows when I changed out the mobo. Just get rid of all the ASUS software and install the new drivers. (It's a Windows Server 2008 180-day trial.)


----------



## DavidNJ

It seems if the board is good it is very good. However, it also seems there are a number of so-so and just defective boards in the mix. Is that accurate?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
I am happy to report that 4 GHz has been achieved! Load temps around 52 on my Q9550 E0. Vcore at 1.3250 with LLC. NB at 1.38 for 475x8.5. I think 4.25 GHz just might be possible!

Well 4.25 only lasted 30 minutes before it gave the blue screen. I think it needs more volts than I was willing to give it. Running at 4.1 for now.


----------



## Villainstone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 
For me to get over 506 fsb I had to bump the voltage up on the ICH (SB) a little at a time. I was able to run at 545 FSB, but thats as high as I have been so far.
I was able to reach 5 ghz with 527 FSB.

Awesome thanks a lot man I can boot to widows now at 515mhz. I haven't tried anything higher, and the 515 was not stable enough to run any stress test. I set my voltages to the next step up, I am thinking it is not enough, but what did you set your to?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Villainstone* 
Awesome thanks a lot man I can boot to widows now at 515mhz. I haven't tried anything higher, and the 515 was not stable enough to run any stress test. I set my voltages to the next step up, I am thinking it is not enough, but what did you set your to?

For my 5 ghz run I had my NB set to 1.48v and the SB back in auto.
The vcore was up high at 1.66v in bios...


----------



## Villainstone

For now I set my multi and divider down so that it will not have any effect on stability. I am just trying to get the FSB as high as I possible can with safe voltage and temps for 24/7 OC... do you have any suggestions?


----------



## By-Tor

I would just play with the NB voltage and see what ya get...


----------



## kaxel

how do i tell in the bios which is the north bridge?


----------



## Villainstone

MCH core voltage


----------



## Robilar

Here is a shot of Nugzo's setup (from XS)

Q9650, on air with a TRUE

using 2x2 GB G.Skill's

9x490... on air with highest temp on any core at 58C


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Here is a shot of Nugzo's setup (from XS)

Q9650, on air with a TRUE

using 2x2 GB G.Skill's

9x490... on air with highest temp on any core at 58C

4.4? On air? I might get the Q9550 to do that, but not for very long. That's deep into suicide run voltages. Still,







I had to back off 4.25 for now because I couldn't get it stable. I'm going to give it another shot later. But 4GHz looks like it's going to be good for 24x7 folding.

Some questions though: How high should CPU PLL be? When on Auto, the board seems to be pushing it to 1.75V or even higher. How much voltage can I give the NB? And the perennial question, how can I give my CPU more volts without cooking it like an egg?


----------



## Robilar

I just put my e0 9550 on the board (well my second board, I bought another one). I'm going to do some testing with it and my Q9650 over the next week.


----------



## DavidNJ

What are the northbridge temps at 500+ FSBs on this board? Presumably the chipset and MOSFETs are aircooled even if the CPU and GPU are water cooled.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek* 
Within the bios instead of using "auto" for cpu fan set it to disable that way the cpu fan will spin at the max speed. It won't be powered by the mobo.

Awesome thanks.


----------



## gigamush

behold my budget E7300 24/7 OC @3.6Ghz 1200 5-5-5-15 2T RAM










MIT SETTINGS

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ..................: Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 10x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 0.0
CPU Frequency ............................: 3.60GHz (360x10)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 360Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ............: 100
C.I.A.2 ................................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive...................: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps).......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps).......................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance....................: [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)........: [Disabled]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch.................: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 3.33D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ................: 10661200
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.......................: 5
tRCD...................................: 5
tRP....................................: 5
tRAS...................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control                Memset
tRRD...........................................: 44
tWTR...........................................: 412
tWR............................................: 49
tRFC...........................................: 6868
tRTP...........................................: 46
Command Rate (CMD) ............................: 2T                 2T

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ...........................: 1066

Channel A
Static tRead Value..........................: 7
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.......................: Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.......................: Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ......................: Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.......................: Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)......................: Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)......................: Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)......................: Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)......................: Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control....................: Auto 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control....................: Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value..........................: 7
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.......................: Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.......................: Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ......................: Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.......................: Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)......................: Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)......................: Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)......................: Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)......................: Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control....................: Auto 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control....................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type........: Manual
CPU
Load Line Calibration ......................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore.............. 1.21250V............: 1.32500V
CPU Termination&#8230;....... 1.200V*.............: 1.200V
CPU PLL.................1.500V*.............: 1.500V
CPU Reference...........0.760V*.............: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core.................1.100V.............: 1.240V
MCH Reference............0.760V.............: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.............0.900V.............: Auto
ICH I/O..................1.500V.............: 1.570V
ICH Core.................1.100V.............: 1.200V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage.............1.800V.............: 2.040V
DRAM Termination.........0.900V.............: Auto
Channel A Reference......0.900V.............: Auto
Channel B Reference......0.900V.............: Auto

Advanced BIOS Features
Limit CPUID Max. to 3 ........................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect ....................: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ......................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support .........................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support .......................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 (TM2) ..................: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function ............................: [Disabled]


----------



## Robilar

Nice results. I have an E7300 in my kids rig. Great chip

Welcome to OCN btw.









Please go into User CP and fill out your system specs.


----------



## kaxel

I've only been able to get my e7300 up to about 3.4 ghz stable on the ud3r with voltages nearly identical to yours. Do you have any ideas as to what the problem might be? nice temps, what do you use for cooling?


----------



## gigamush

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaxel* 
I've only been able to get my e7300 up to about 3.4 ghz stable on the ud3r with voltages nearly identical to yours. Do you have any ideas as to what the problem might be? nice temps, what do you use for cooling?

I updated my sig specs but I use the Vigor Monsoon III LT

I am far from being a good OCer and I found my OC simple on this board. I do have a question about how memory speed and divider effect the bandwidth. I can change my OC to 400x9 same 3.6Ghz and although I cant get my RAM to run at 1200 like with the 10 multiplier, at 1066 my Read/Write/Copy all go up over 8500 and latency drops to 58ns. So my question is which is better, my logic says the later but is this correct?


----------



## kaxel

I am in the same boat you are. I'm pretty new to this.


----------



## Ledge68

I finally got my board to boot at 4.0Ghz and ran a short test with OCCT and got some very strange voltage readings.




























I have seen that the core voltage can drop allot on this board but with the 12v readings I am getting I should not even be able to boot.


----------



## blee1149

did newegg raise the price? it's 136.99 (- 20) now


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ledge68*


I finally got my board to boot at 4.0Ghz and ran a short test with OCCT and got some very strange voltage readings.

I have seen that the core voltage can drop allot on this board but with the 12v readings I am getting I should not even be able to boot.


Either your sensors are wrong, your PSU is :turd: or you had a brownout. I couldn't say for sure which of the three is most likely.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blee1149*


did newegg raise the price? it's 136.99 (- 20) now


No, it was on sale before, and now it isn't.


----------



## SlightlySublime

Hey Robilar, what's your avg. fps on any games you currently are playing?.. I'm guessing you play on 1920x1200?


----------



## blee1149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


No, it was on sale before, and now it isn't.


Are we all waiting for this board to drop down in price and tinker it like mad?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlightlySublime*


Hey Robilar, what's your avg. fps on any games you currently are playing?.. I'm guessing you play on 1920x1200?


yes 1920x1200
call of duty 4 and COD waw, I average around 200 fps, lowest about 120, highest spikes are crazy.

thats with 4x aa and all settings manually to maximum

i'll run fraps on grid and see what kind of fps i'm running on it as well

i just recently picked up the original crysis but have not as yet installed it but i'll make a point of testing it as well

for 3dmark06, i get just over 20k with ram at 800mhz, cpu at 4ghz and video card at stock settings (with my qx9650 at 4 ghz, i get just over 23k on the same setup, quad really helps in this test)


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blee1149*


Are we all waiting for this board to drop down in price and tinker it like mad?


I bought one anyway, even not on sale. (But there was a $20 MIR. I should send that in now...)


----------



## SlightlySublime

averaging around 200 fps? Thats amazing...

I read an article on Tomshardware.com about the E8600 paired with several mobos (every gen. of the core 2 chipset) and it definately sold me on ATi cards & the E8600 for my first build..

I think it's pretty safe to say that this thread has sold me on the Gigabyte EP45-UD3P.

Thanks Robilar!


----------



## Ledge68

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Either your sensors are wrong, your PSU is :turd: or you had a brownout. I couldn't say for sure which of the three is most likely.

.

I don't think it's my PSU and a brown out is unlikely. It's my guess that OCCT is not working correctly??

Everest shows good readings when running it's stability test?


----------



## SlightlySublime

Link to that article I spoke of...


----------



## Robilar

An E8600 and a good P45 board (like the UD3P) is an awesome combination. I have several different quads (Q9550 E0, Q9650 and a QX9650) and I still use the E8600 in my main gaming rig.

I'm building a water setup with another UD3P and my Q9650 currently as well.

This board is so good I bought a second one


----------



## Barry

Let me tall you,this mb KICK-AZZ





















I was running a 43 MB in my sig and i could only oc my e7200 to 3.5. On the UD3P board i got it up to 4.0.I went to prim it and it was getting up in the 58c range so i stopped it,I was also running the chip @ 1.4vcore so......









The board has been RMA'd because it came with one dud ram slot. So......I'm back to my trusty P4. I just wanted to tell everyone how pleased i am even tho i have to send the board back for a replacment.


----------



## gigamush

Ok I have a question about my OC on this board. I can run 20rds of linpack(intel burn test) and it passes no problem. I can bench in 3dmark06 and vantage no problem. I can not get it to pass prime95 blend or orthos. Linpack pushes my load temps to 65C while prime and orthos never break 49C. Would you consider this stable, passing linpack but failing prime95? I am running vista64 with sidebar, aero and screensaver active, could this be the issue?


----------



## Robilar

It definitely could. One of the side apps could be conflicting.

why don't you try shutting down sidebar, disable aero and turn off the screensaver (you can shut your monitor off for awhile)


----------



## gigamush

Well it appears that it was the sidebar or the screensaver that was causing the issue. Everything is good to go now.


----------



## stn0092

I'm really tempted to buy this board. I'm having so much trouble reaching 4GHz with my Q9550 on my Rampage Formula right now.

I used this same board for my friend's build on Saturday. I should just head over and do some "maintenance" on it.

Anyone using a Xigmatek HDT-S1283 with this board? Is the clearance with the northbridge heatsink fine? I can't quite tell from eyeballing the pictures or from memory of how it looked when I put it together.


----------



## blee1149

Anyone that has a Q6600 that went pass 500 FSB on this mobo?

I am gonna get one, which store is the cheapest in Canada right now other than newegg?

Thanks
Brian


----------



## stn0092

I looked around XS and found a few pictures showing a S1283 on the EP45-UD3P.









I'm going for it.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
I'm really tempted to buy this board. I'm having so much trouble reaching 4GHz with my Q9550 on my Rampage Formula right now.

Do it do it do it. Nao. You just plain won't get 4GHz on the Rampage Formula. (I spent hours trying. The X48 just isn't up to going past 450 FSB.) But it took me about five minutes to get a stable 4GHz on mine. I've even had it up to 4.25GHz and might yet get that stable.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Do it do it do it. Nao. You just plain won't get 4GHz on the Rampage Formula. (I spent hours trying. The X48 just isn't up to going past 450 FSB.) But it took me about five minutes to get a stable 4GHz on mine. I've even had it up to 4.25GHz and might yet get that stable.


Is it because of more CPU GTL voltage ref options? AFAIK it has everything to do with the bios. Asus and DFI have been very defiant in this department. But lately Asus released a bios update that removed the 450FSB wall for quads (but not really enough).


----------



## flowtek

Amazing board i might say







, runs really cool and very friendly with voltages. Got this R version of the board a month ago, tested all my proc without single problem and finally my 7300 sittin' on it for 24/7










Now using 4Ghz for 1.344, 8hrs prime stable









flo


----------



## luckii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*


Amazing board i might say







, runs really cool and very friendly with voltages. Got this R version of the board a month ago, tested all my proc without single problem and finally my 7300 sittin' on it for 24/7

Now using 4Ghz for 1.344, 8hrs prime stable









flo


Are u guys overclocking with the easy tune or just opening it to show your settings in bios?


----------



## flowtek

well i personaly overclock mine from bios, never within windows








yes, posting it as a reference to others







or proof lol

flo


----------



## luckii

i just order my R version so i should have it by this weekend to test it out w/ an e2180 until prices drop in jan


----------



## Ledge68

Alright I finally got this board to hit some great clocks. All of these BIOS options can be a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Purple

You can find min and max volts for this board on the Hardware Canucks review, in case anyone was wondering.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...-review-7.html


----------



## Ghostleader

@ Ledge 68

You are pretty high on those CPU PLL and Term. voltage for a 45nm, take care so you donÂ´t burn it.


----------



## Ledge68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


@ Ledge 68

You are pretty high on those CPU PLL and Term. voltage for a 45nm, take care so you donÂ´t burn it.



It was set on AUTO and I adjusted it to 1.6900. Is this OK? What should the max on the CPU PLL be?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ledge68*


It was set on AUTO and I adjusted it to 1.6900. Is this OK? What should the max on the CPU PLL be?










The datasheet says 1.5V Â±5%. So 1.425-1.575V.


----------



## Ledge68

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
The datasheet says 1.5V Â±5%. So 1.425-1.575V.


Thanks for the tip. What is the max safe CPU termination voltage?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ledge68* 
Thanks for the tip. What is the max safe CPU termination voltage?

You should grab a copy of your processor datasheet. It's chock full of interesting info.


----------



## Ledge68

Cool. Thanks again. +Rep!


----------



## neithx

This is kind of a newb question, but does it matter which pci express slot I install the graphics card in? Is one slot 16x and the other 8x, or are they both capable of 16x when a single graphics card is installed, and both 8x with dual graphics cards?


----------



## murderbymodem

I am thinking of getting this board, though I will not be using Crossfire as I'm problably going Nvidia. Aside from that, is this board a good choice? I love the dual ethernet, and I will problably be able to take my Q6600 higher because this board does not have some of the vdrop problems the p35-ds3l is plagued with, correct? I'll problably look into getting a new CPU cooler too, as my blue orb II may be holding me back a little. My temps are currently around 50c under load at 334x9.


----------



## arjo_reich

I have no use for it's crossfire features and it's still the best board I've purchased in the last two years. Even in a completely stock setup it's reliable, cool and stable.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ledge68* 
It was set on AUTO and I adjusted it to 1.6900. Is this OK? What should the max on the CPU PLL be?









As error10 wrote: The datasheet says 1.5V Â±5%. So 1.425-1.575V for PLL

and CPU Term default on P45 are 1.20 and min max 1.14 - 1.26.

To be on the safe side you stay within those numbers but for benchmarks you can probably go higher for a short while or if your chip is expendable.


----------



## nub

edit: way after the fact.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arjo_reich* 
I have no use for it's crossfire features and it's still the best board I've purchased in the last two years. Even in a completely stock setup it's reliable, cool and stable.

Looks like I'll have to get one then. I want to just stay with my ds3l, but I recently bought an ASUS Xonar HDAV1.3, and can't use it because all three of my PCI-E 1x slots are blocked by my 4850 with the Duorb on it. The PCI-E 1x above the PCI-E x16 slot is blocked by the mounting hardware on the back of the Duorb, the two below are blocked by the cooler itself.









The UD3P looks to have a much better layout though


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Looks like I'll have to get one then. I want to just stay with my ds3l, but I recently bought an ASUS Xonar HDAV1.3, and can't use it because all three of my PCI-E 1x slots are blocked by my 4850 with the Duorb on it. The PCI-E 1x above the PCI-E x16 slot is blocked by the mounting hardware on the back of the Duorb, the two below are blocked by the cooler itself.









The UD3P looks to have a much better layout though









You'll still have a rather nasty vdroop and the sata connectors are not right angled and a lot of them are easily blocked by a video card. "But overall this is a kickass product."


----------



## M4DM4N

With 65nm, just leave llc enable and vdroop is no problem, but 45nm, you need to disable this option past 1.4vcore(i think) if you don't want to fry your cpu.


----------



## Ledge68

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 
As error10 wrote: The datasheet says 1.5V Â±5%. So 1.425-1.575V for PLL

and CPU Term default on P45 are 1.20 and min max 1.14 - 1.26.

To be on the safe side you stay within those numbers but for benchmarks you can probably go higher for a short while or if your chip is expendable.

Sadly I need higher then those values to even boot at 4.0Ghz.









I was just seeing how high I could get the FSB to boot into Windows and run a quick Everest memory/cache bench but I would have liked to run it at around 4.0Ghz 24/7 like I was able to on my Abit IP35 Pro. Oh well I guess I will have to settle for 3.6Ghz.

I was able to hit 550Mhz FSB before I clocked it back down.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ledge68*


Sadly I need higher then those values to even boot at 4.0Ghz.









I was just seeing how high I could get the FSB to boot into Windows and run a quick Everest memory/cache bench but I would have liked to run it at around 4.0Ghz 24/7 like I was able to on my Abit IP35 Pro. Oh well I guess I will have to settle for 3.6Ghz.

I was able to hit 550Mhz FSB before I clocked it back down.



You should be able to maintain FSB 500 within the limit and with multi 8 to run 4,0GHz if this board is as good as people say.

Have you tried to set CPU Clock skew to 400 - 500ps and NB Clock skew to 200 - 300ps?

You may have to tweak some with the CPU and MCH Referens as well, I donÂ´t have this board so I really donÂ´t know which value you should set for a dual but there should be some guys in this thread who knows, otherwise you have to try for your self, trail and error.


----------



## Ledge68

Thanks for the info.

No I have not messed with those values as I don't really know what they are for.









This is the first board that has had so many (Too many) extra BIOS settings.









I have been looking for settings that others have posted on this forum and Xtremesystems but, most of them have the newer E0 stepping E8400's and E8500's. I got mine the first day that they were released for sale so it's the C0/M0 version. I am not sure how much of a difference this makes but, I do know that most E0 duals can clock better at lower voltages.

+Rep.


----------



## Ledge68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


You should be able to maintain FSB 500 within the limit and with multi 8 to run 4,0GHz if this board is as good as people say.

Have you tried to set CPU Clock skew to 400 - 500ps and NB Clock skew to 200 - 300ps?

You may have to tweak some with the CPU and MCH Referens as well, I donÂ´t have this board so I really donÂ´t know which value you should set for a dual but there should be some guys in this thread who knows, otherwise you have to try for your self, trail and error.



Your the man! I got it to boot fine into Windows at 4.05Ghz with a increase on the MHC reference to 200 and the CPU clock skew to 350.


----------



## blee1149

I just bought one, anxiously waiting for it to come!!!!


----------



## By-Tor

You all may have seen this, but they put out a DDR3 version of this MB.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128369


----------



## Silven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


You all may have seen this, but they put out a DDR3 version of this MB.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128369


mmmm... i'm torn lol but at that price, WOW


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ledge68*


Your the man! I got it to boot fine into Windows at 4.05Ghz with a increase on the MHC reference to 200 and the CPU clock skew to 350.










Happy to help, glad that it worked out.

What seems to happen is the clock advances as you increase the FSB speed, it â€œdriftsâ€ so you have to dial it back, so use a delay ~300 - 500 for CPU Clock Skew and ~100 - 300 for the NB Clock Skew seems to be the best.

For the CPU, higher FSB, more delay

For the NB, higher FSB and higher load (example: 4x1 or 4x2 DIMM), more delay.


----------



## Ledge68

I will continue to try different settings but, I can't help but post my results so far.


----------



## SlightlySublime

So is this board not really crossfire capable If i plan on runnin (2) hd 4870's at some point?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlightlySublime* 
So is this board not really crossfire capable If i plan on runnin (2) hd 4870's at some point?

Sure, it'll do 8x CrossFire.


----------



## Ghostleader

@ Ledge68

I fully understand you.









Nice FSB and clock on that E8400, keep pushing and you gonna break 600.


----------



## holtzboy

It seems my Q6600 @ 3.6Ghz isn't quite happy yet. It idles around 25-26-27-26 and at load gets up to 62-62-62-62. Here are my bios settings plus I upped the MCH Core, ICH I/O and ICH Core one notch from what is pictured and it was a no go. What should I try next to get it more stable at load?


































Prime95 errors:

[Wed Dec 10 00:59:29 2008]
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Wed Dec 10 01:14:42 2008]
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
[Wed Dec 10 01:22:48 2008]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


----------



## blee1149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Sure, it'll do 8x CrossFire.

The board says 1x @ x16 1x @ x8, so If I put two in is it x16 x8?
The descriptions on reviews seems ambiguous, but I thought CF P45s do x8 x8


----------



## Robilar

The board will do 8x8x in crossfire with two cards. one card is 16x


----------



## blee1149

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


The board will do 8x8x in crossfire with two cards. one card is 16x


Gonna get the DDR3 to play with?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *holtzboy*


It seems my Q6600 @ 3.6Ghz isn't quite happy yet. It idles around 25-26-27-26 and at load gets up to 62-62-62-62. Here are my bios settings plus I upped the MCH Core, ICH I/O and ICH Core one notch from what is pictured and it was a no go. What should I try next to get it more stable at load?


Probably needs a bit more VTT. That's "CPU Termination." Maybe go as high as 1.3.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blee1149*


Gonna get the DDR3 to play with?










Nope. I have several different DDR3 boards. the ram is not very impressive.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Nope. I have several different DDR3 boards. the ram is not very impressive.


I agree with you there.

I was not impressed by the performance of DDR3 on the S775 platform.

On the new platforms the bandwidth is quite impressive.


----------



## stn0092

Lookie what the UPS guy left for me today. You all already know what it looks like though...


----------



## holtzboy

It looks like the CPU Termination voltage might have been the problem. I upped it to the value right under 1.3 and its been testing for 2.5 hours and so far so good! 61Â° is getting up there pretty high should I hold off on trying to get to 3.8Ghz with this Q6600?


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Here's my Q9550 @3.66ghz. When I have more time I'll see if I can hit close to 4.0ghz.


----------



## Villainstone

Can I get a voltage SS from you Geek? I am looking to take er beyond 500 FSB.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Villainstone*


Can I get a voltage SS from you Geek? I am looking to take er beyond 500 FSB.










Where do I find the voltage SS? In the bios? I'm running orthos at the moment on my Q9550 system.


----------



## Villainstone

LOL I meant a screen shot of ET6 on the voltage screen.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Villainstone*


LOL I meant a screen shot of ET6 on the voltage screen.










Okay here it is....LOL! I still got orthos running.


----------



## Villainstone

Can you give me the one from the "Tuner" tab. In the advanced option and then voltages?


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Villainstone*


Can you give me the one from the "Tuner" tab. In the advanced option and then voltages?


here you go!


----------



## Villainstone

Thanks a lot man REP for the troubles. Is that what you are reaching 516FSB with?

EDIT: I was looking at your RAM speed I see that your FSB is only at 430. Still I appreciate your efforts to help me.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

no problem....glad i was able to get what you wanted shown.....i haven't had much time to try to overclock it further....this mobo has so many different stuff that i'm not familiar with.


----------



## Villainstone

Here is my 24/7 safe OC voltages for quad core 45nm chips. These voltage are safe to use 24/7 as long as temps are safe. I have not benched it as I am too lazy LOL and I have still not run any testing like I said I was gonna. I just installed Vista Ult. 64-bit, so I guess I can get testing tomorrow.

Edit: Geek can you try the same settings as I am at and tell me what you get. These are stable settings in P95 for 13 hours.


----------



## stn0092

Is anyone else on Vista Ultimate 64-bit getting a delayed shut down with this motherboard? By delayed, I mean Vista will show that "Shutting Down..." screen, video output will then cut out, but the rest of the system remains on for another 30 seconds or so before power finally cuts out.

I've been working on my overclock ever since I finished installing the board and I've just been restarting a whole lot. I never knew of this issue until I tried shutting down for the night. I already tried resetting everything in BIOS to their defaults to see if I messed up some setting, but it still happens at stock values.


----------



## luckii

maybe there was a problem with your installation. try reinstalling OS.


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
Is anyone else on Vista Ultimate 64-bit getting a delayed shut down with this motherboard? By delayed, I mean Vista will show that "Shutting Down..." screen, video output will then cut out, but the rest of the system remains on for another 30 seconds or so before power finally cuts out.

in my humble experience, that tends to be an MCH/RAM timing/voltage issue when it happens to me... what are the values you have ste for those currently?

If your RAM isn't on the QVL don't expect the SPD of the RAM to be 100% stable on this board. Luckily the board gives you ton's of control over your timings...


----------



## Villainstone

What is QVL??

Also if I post my timings can someone help me to tighten them please?


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arjo_reich* 
in my humble experience, that tends to be an MCH/RAM timing/voltage issue when it happens to me... what are the values you have ste for those currently?

If your RAM isn't on the QVL don't expect the SPD of the RAM to be 100% stable on this board. Luckily the board gives you ton's of control over your timings...


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Villainstone* 
What is QVL??

Also if I post my timings can someone help me to tighten them please?

QVL = "Qualified/Quality Vendor List" and it represents the list of components (in this case RAM) that the motherboard's manufacturer has tested and confirmed working/compliant with their hardware.

The RAM I am using on my board is __not__ on the QVL for this motherboard, but that does not mean that it will not work or that it will perform sub-par, it just means that leaving all the settings on [AUTO] might not be sufficient.

----
Go ahead and post all your MCH values (Memory Controller Hub) for your DRAM timings, voltages, including termination and reference voltages. A lot of times, it's easier to just post a couple images of the respective pages in your BIOS to be thorough.

I'm just starting to dig into the depths of how the MCH coordinates timings between the FSB and the RAM buses but even if it doesn't jump out at me, other's might notice something peculiar. Also, don't be afraid to post this same question on the support forums of your RAM's manufacturer - or to go hunting around in their support threads...


----------



## arjo_reich

STN0092 - before we start talking about voltages, lets see what all of your timings are for your MCH and DRAM values.

Additionally, can you give me the precise model number of your ram? the PK at the end indicates that it's a "Performance King" brand, but I still can't find it on their technical site... ::shrug::


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arjo_reich* 
STN0092 - before we start talking about voltages, lets see what all of your timings are for your MCH and DRAM values.

Additionally, can you give me the precise model number of your ram? the PK at the end indicates that it's a "Performance King" brand, but I still can't find it on their technical site... ::shrug::

I have these sticks in slots 1 and 3 (the two white slots).

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166
F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK




























Channel A --> http://i38.tinypic.com/2nu7uye.jpg
Channel B --> http://i36.tinypic.com/163pyg.jpg


----------



## error10

Change your System Memory Multiplier to 3.20.


----------



## stn0092

Won't that end up overclocking my RAM when I start raising FSB again?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


Won't that end up overclocking my RAM when I start raising FSB again?


Well, yes it will. You would be well advised to set your FSB to whatever you want and can get stable, and then worry about your RAM.


----------



## stn0092

Well, the issue I'm working with is a delayed shut down. When I shut down Vista, I'll lose video output but my hard drives, fans and everything else including my Xonar D2 (orange LED and input/output LEDs at the back are still on) will still be running for another 30 seconds or so. arjo_reich suggested that it may due to my NB and RAM timings so that's why I posted those BIOS pages.

Sorry if I gave the impression that I was having an overclocking issue.

Any ideas on why everything keeps running even after I lose video output?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
Well, the issue I'm working with is a delayed shut down. When I shut down Vista, I'll lose video output but my hard drives, fans and everything else including my Xonar D2 (orange LED and input/output LEDs at the back are still on) will still be running for another 30 seconds or so. arjo_reich suggested that it may due to my NB and RAM timings so that's why I posted those BIOS pages.

Sorry if I gave the impression that I was having an overclocking issue.

Any ideas on why everything keeps running even after I lose video output?

Sounds like an ACPI problem. Have you updated your BIOS? And made sure you installed the Intel chipset drivers?


----------



## stn0092

Set "Onboard SATA/IDE Device" in BIOS to disabled and it's shutting down fine now.


----------



## holtzboy

Does AHCI perform that much better than IDE mode? When I have AHCI enabled it takes forever to boot because of its bios screen where its showing all of the periods ........


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holtzboy* 
Does AHCI perform that much better than IDE mode? When I have AHCI enabled it takes forever to boot because of its bios screen where its showing all of the periods ........

Yes, it performs better, once it's booted! But GIGABYTE's BIOS extension sucks.


----------



## stn0092

Is there a program that will monitor the northbridge temp? Everest isn't finding any sensors for this thing.

*EDIT*: I looked over a lot of the settings posted at the UD3P thread at XS and I noticed a lot of people are running high PLLs and VTTs. And by high, I mean they are _way more_ than just a notch or two past the safe limit. Is anyone else here running those high voltages?


----------



## vigilante

Hey guys just got thsi in today and installed it. My first of many questions is what are the 6 LED in line for?


----------



## Ledge68

They light up in a certain order and will give you code based on the order or which colors light up. Basically the poor mans LCD read out. I think it's explained better in the owners manual but, I am not sure if they list any codes?


----------



## kimosabi

Well, learned new things when installing this board. The CPU-area is a fairly tight space on this compared to my late P5N-D.
I had to modify the bracket for my Silent Knight 2 to be able to fasten it with the screws. The MOSFET and NB heatsinks were too close and too high. And ive also seen that the bracket for the Tunique Tower is also too big and needs modifying.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Well, learned new things when installing this board. The CPU-area is a fairly tight space on this compared to my late P5N-D.
I had to modify the bracket for my Silent Knight 2 to be able to fasten it with the screws. The MOSFET and NB heatsinks were too close and too high. And ive also seen that the bracket for the Tunique Tower is also too big and needs modifying.


My TRUE just dropped right in. I had no problems with space.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


My TRUE just dropped right in. I had no problems with space.


Forgot to mention that the Silent Knight and the Tunique tower are the only two HSF`s ive seen being troublesome on this mobo. 
And another new thing compared to the P5N-D. Now my pc "clicks" every once in a while. Is there something i forgot when setting up BIOS before installing Vista??


----------



## Harobi

Hello Everyone,

I just used this board in a budget build and I am really liking it. The only thing that I don't love is the bios options. There are so many choices it is a little overwhelming. So I thought I would try and dumb it down for people like me with a step by step approach. I will be using pics already posted for a reference so the credit goes to them(mostly Robilar).

First go into your Advance Bios features and set everything that is circled exactly the same.









Then go into the M.I.T. and change the Performance Enhance option to Standard, set DRAM Timing Selectable to manual and enter your timings, and scroll down to manually set your DRAM voltage.


















This should be a good starting point for stock clocks.

If you want to OC then go into the M.I.T. and change the CPU Host Clock Control to Enabled. This should allow you to change the CPU Host Freq. and CPU Clock Ratio(Multiplier).









Set the CPU Host Freq and Multiplier to get your desired clockspeed.

Also don't forget to set your Vcore.









Now the part that really confused me is how to set your RAM ratios. All you have to do is look at your CPU Host Freq and multiply it by 2. That gives us our FSB.
If you are like me and like to run a 1:1 ratio all the time all you have to do is leave the freq Latch on Auto and access the system memory multiplier. There will be a lot of options to choose from, but don't fret.
Select them one by one and look at the Memory Freqency after you select it each time. When it matches twice your CPU Host Freq, or FSB, then you are running 1:1. You can always do this to find a different ratio too.









I did this exactly and have great results on an E7300. It is stable at 3.8 GHz.

If anyone has anything to add or modify please let me know, this is my first guide.

Thanks, and I hope this helps.

Harobi


----------



## stn0092

Nice guide; I have a few questions though.

I was told Virtualization Technology was only of use to XP. What's it do anyway? I've kept it disabled without issue.

Do you really keep everything other than vcore at auto? I haven't found a lot of software-based methods to monitor the voltages for this motherboard; even the BIOS hardware monitor has only a few readings. ET6 doesn't seem all that accurate either. It seems a bit risky if an automatic setting sets the volts too high.

Also, what BIOS are those of you with quads using? I had trouble with F5 and F7a, but F4 is working great for me.

Lastly, is there a vmod for this board? Vdroop is crazy without LLC on. Under load with P95, it droops 0.100V, going from 1.31V to 1.21V.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


I was told Virtualization Technology was only of use to XP. What's it do anyway? I've kept it disabled without issue.


Virtualization lets you run 64-bit virtual machines on your computer with software like VirtualBox or VMware. See the link in my sig for more info. (Never dual-boot again!)


----------



## vigilante

Ya almost complete 3d mark 06 @ 3.4 ghz but crashed on the last test. This board is awesome I just need to get my quad higher! Does anyone get bad overclocks and then the system right out of bios kinda pupetually turns itself on/off a couple times? Im not used to this board so i don't know whats normal.


----------



## Ledge68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vigilante*


Ya almost complete 3d mark 06 @ 3.4 ghz but crashed on the last test. This board is awesome I just need to get my quad higher! Does anyone get bad overclocks and then the system right out of bios kinda pupetually turns itself on/off a couple times? Im not used to this board so i don't know whats normal.



The multi reboots seems to be normal when recovering from a bad OC. Mine does the same thing when I push to far.


----------



## stn0092

Yep. If you use settings it doesn't like, it'll reboot itself three times and then the next time you go into the M.I.T. you'll get a message saying something about unstable overclocks.


----------



## Harobi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vigilante* 
Ya almost complete 3d mark 06 @ 3.4 ghz but crashed on the last test. This board is awesome I just need to get my quad higher! Does anyone get bad overclocks and then the system right out of bios kinda pupetually turns itself on/off a couple times? Im not used to this board so i don't know whats normal.

I had the bad OC problem when I had the wrong divider set for my RAM. I never had the problem if I set it 1:1. No matter what freq I was pushing.

Set it 1:1 and tell us how it turns out for ya.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Well, learned new things when installing this board. The CPU-area is a fairly tight space on this compared to my late P5N-D.
I had to modify the bracket for my Silent Knight 2 to be able to fasten it with the screws. The MOSFET and NB heatsinks were too close and too high. And ive also seen that the bracket for the Tunique Tower is also too big and needs modifying.

Yeah my TT 120 wouldnt fit, I have to snip off the k8 part of the retention bracket for it to fit.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Here's my q9550 overclocked to 3.78ghz. It failed occt but so far with orthos it seems to be stable after 2 hours. I'll try pushing it to 4.00ghz sometime this weekend.


----------



## vigilante

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Harobi*


I had the bad OC problem when I had the wrong divider set for my RAM. I never had the problem if I set it 1:1. No matter what freq I was pushing.

Set it 1:1 and tell us how it turns out for ya.


Sorry Im a noob but i dont see in the bios where to do this


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vigilante* 
Sorry Im a noob but i dont see in the bios where to do this

Set "System Memory Multiplier" to 2.00B.


----------



## JCasper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher* 
Yeah my TT 120 wouldnt fit, I have to snip off the k8 part of the retention bracket for it to fit.

This can be done with a dremmel in about 5 minuets.

Not that it's needed, but video of a guy doing just that:


----------



## LawLIam

Very nice board, I have a EP45-UD3R, and It is about 100 times better then my P5N-D!


----------



## LawLIam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*


Yeah my TT 120 wouldnt fit, I have to snip off the k8 part of the retention bracket for it to fit.


Yeah, I had the same problem with my Tuniq Tower on my UD3R, I just made the Heat sink and fan face blowing upwards. But, I do have a Antec 900 so there is a big fan sucking air out of the top of the case.


----------



## kimosabi

So now i got stable 3.8gHz at only 1.275Vcore(VID 1.25). It was my first goal and SMACK there it was right off the line.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=462260

Before someone starts to scream here i should mention that i dont know how to post screenshots off my desktop.
I would be very thankful for help on that.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


...Before someone starts to scream here...


EEK







! EEK







! JK







...

The most simple method is to press print screen open ms paint (or other image manipulation software such as the gimp and photoshop) paste and save it. If it's just CPU-Z then it's best if you crop it too.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Guys I Have a problem with installing memory modules in this board, if I try to run in Dual channel it wont boot. If I have both memory sticks in the same channel it will boot...am I missing something here or should I RMA?

Also thanks Cjackson for the video +rep


----------



## error10

Yeah something's wrong. I'm running 8GB on the board with no problem. Did you clear your CMOS?


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Yeah something's wrong. I'm running 8GB on the board with no problem. Did you clear your CMOS?


Yes, cleared cmos. Tried different sticks, Tried using both yellow channels, both red.
Board is Rev 1.0


----------



## Robilar

Are you using the new F7a bios?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Are you using the new F7a bios?


Should I? My board had the F5 BIOS on it when I got it. Will this help me get 500 FSB stable?


----------



## Robilar

I've been running it for a few days. There is no worklog with the beta but several owners at XS have stated it provides greater stability.


----------



## elementskater706

Where can I download this f7a bios from? I searched google for a while but all the links I found were dead. My board won't boot with 2 x 2GB g.skill 1066 ram. It boots with one just fine, but after I add the other, it won't boot. I did manually set the voltage too.


----------



## Robilar

i have a link for it on the front page but it died, here is the link to the tweaktown forum link

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/


----------



## Robilar

If that doesn't work, PM me your email and I'll send it to you.


----------



## javier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Should I? My board had the F5 BIOS on it when I got it. Will this help me get 500 FSB stable?


I've tried F4, F5 and F7a, and F5 was by far the worst on my Q9550. I couldn't get 500mhz without ridiculous volts. On F4 I got to 500mhz without a problem, and F7a has gotten me to 510.


----------



## vigilante

I know this isnt about overclocking but...


----------



## elementskater706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vigilante*


I know this isnt about overclocking but...










Nice setup there.


----------



## holtzboy

Yeah the links on the tweaktown forum don't seem to be working right now. If I could get the F7A bios that would be great!


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Are you using the new F7a bios?

I'll give that a try, Thx Robilar


----------



## Robilar

Here is a Q6600 on the UD3P (lest we think its only the 45nm quads that are feeling the love)


----------



## javier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *holtzboy*


Yeah the links on the tweaktown forum don't seem to be working right now. If I could get the F7A bios that would be great!


PM me your email address. I'll send it to you...


----------



## Robilar

I already forwarded it to him


----------



## javier

Cool. If anyone else needs it, it's up on my skydrive HERE


----------



## Robilar

If you don't mind, I'll post your link on this first page of this thread


----------



## javier

Go for it... Sharing is caring


----------



## elementskater706

Has anybody had any luck getting 2x2GB 1066 sticks to run in dual channel? I can't get them to run at all. I'm running on the f7a bios. I set everything manually in the bios such as timings and voltage and whatnot. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## nub

I am also having issues with that same memory on this board. I am just going to try and find some that is on the qualified list. :/


----------



## javier

I think I read over at XS that someone was having similar issues with g-skill sticks...

Are you sure your ram itself isn't the problem? Have you run a memtest? I have 2x2gb corsair dominator 8500C5D running without issue (not oc'ed yet, but they haven't given me any issue). What multiplier and latch are you using? Try using looser timings and run them below their rated speed to see if you definitely can't run them at all or if it's a setting issue...


----------



## elementskater706

Quote:


Originally Posted by *javier* 
I think I read over at XS that someone was having similar issues with g-skill sticks...

Are you sure your ram itself isn't the problem? Have you run a memtest? I have 2x2gb corsair dominator 8500C5D running without issue (not oc'ed yet, but they haven't given me any issue). What multiplier and latch are you using? Try using looser timings and run them below their rated speed to see if you definitely can't run them at all or if it's a setting issue...

I was able to run them at 800 so I don't think it's the sticks. Latch was on auto and I had it set to 4.00a with cpu at stock.

I'm running my old ram which is 4x1GB g.skill 800 without a problem. It's just that my new ones won't run at 1066. I'm stumped.


----------



## nub

Would be helpful to have a list of the ram people are using with this mb that is working well even though it may not be on the qv list.

I have been looking around and have not found any for sale that matches the model/part numbers on that list. Is getting frustrating.


----------



## vigilante

just got 3.4Ghz, going for 3.5 next


----------



## gl7437

My First Post! Hi everyone, I just built my new rig. This Board seems like a OC beast. Im planning to OCing my Q9550 to 4Ghz. There are lots of settings in the bios I don't know. Anyone with a Q9550 give me a template so i know where to start. Thanks


----------



## vigilante

4.0ghz!!!! not bad for a q6600 eh? i love this mobo!!!


----------



## Harobi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elementskater706*


Has anybody had any luck getting 2x2GB 1066 sticks to run in dual channel? I can't get them to run at all. I'm running on the f7a bios. I set everything manually in the bios such as timings and voltage and whatnot. What am I doing wrong?


I am using G-SKILL 2X2GB sticks with no problem. They are these. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

I have them in the yellow slots if it matters.


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nub*


Would be helpful to have a list of the ram people are using with this mb that is working well even though it may not be on the qv list.


OK, here's one for you then...

OCZ OCZ2F8004GK - Fata1ity Edition 2GB -DDR2 800Mhz
------------------------------------------------------
4x 2GB stable @ 1.8v @ 









These are fairly loose timings as well and can be tightened up as you begin your overclocks. I just figured posting the timings at a low voltage would give people more flexibility... because sometimes under-clocking for silent-pcs is handy too


----------



## vigilante

Whats the maximum vcore and temp a q6600 can take cuz i want to be on the safe side before i push for 4.2 ghz. I cant believe how easily this thing overclocks, i used to struggle to get it to 3.0 ghz on my old evga 680i sli board


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vigilante*


Whats the maximum vcore and temp a q6600 can take cuz i want to be on the safe side before i push for 4.2 ghz. I cant believe how easily this thing overclocks, i used to struggle to get it to 3.0 ghz on my old evga 680i sli board


Ironically, I was just talking about this in another thread... both of the answers are going to be found in the processor's datasheet, but here's the two tables I think you're looking for...


----------



## Harobi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vigilante*


Whats the maximum vcore and temp a q6600 can take cuz i want to be on the safe side before i push for 4.2 ghz. I cant believe how easily this thing overclocks, i used to struggle to get it to 3.0 ghz on my old evga 680i sli board


That is awesome, are you running a 1:1 ratio like I suggested? If not tell us what ratio you are running.


----------



## vigilante

yep 1:1 ratio, as soon as turned it to that i hit every OC i tried


----------



## error10

RAM: <mushkin FTW. I've got 8GB of supposedly DDR2-800 running at 950, and I've had it up near 1100.


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vigilante*


Whats the maximum vcore and temp a q6600 can take cuz i want to be on the safe side before i push for 4.2 ghz. I cant believe how easily this thing overclocks, i used to struggle to get it to 3.0 ghz on my old evga 680i sli board


How old is your Q6600? Is it one of the newer Q6600 that have a high vid or is it one of those older Q6600 with lower vids?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vigilante*


4.0ghz!!!! not bad for a q6600 eh? i love this mobo!!!










Is it stable?


----------



## vigilante

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*


How old is your Q6600? Is it one of the newer Q6600 that have a high vid or is it one of those older Q6600 with lower vids?


IDK i bought it almost exactly one year ago. Its a GO stepping and revision B according to cpuz.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Is it stable?


I benched it on 3d mark 06 and passed, and also ran the long test on w prime but i havnt done any real long term stability tests


----------



## Harobi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vigilante*


Whats the maximum vcore and temp a q6600 can take cuz i want to be on the safe side before i push for 4.2 ghz. I cant believe how easily this thing overclocks, i used to struggle to get it to 3.0 ghz on my old evga 680i sli board



From what I know, max Vcore is 1.5V and max temp is 65C. Others have gone higher but is not recommended.

What are your temps and voltages?


----------



## vigilante

voltage 1.5, temp load @ 58-60 C. I have not tried lower voltage though


----------



## elementskater706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Harobi*


I am using G-SKILL 2X2GB sticks with no problem. They are these. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

I have them in the yellow slots if it matters.


Those are the exact ones I'm having trouble with. I just can't get them to run at 1066 in the red or yellow slots. Did you do any settings changes to get them to run?


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Harobi*


From what I know, max Vcore is 1.5V and max temp is 65C. Others have gone higher but is not recommended.

What are your temps and voltages?


Q6600 thermal spec is 71 degrees for G0 and 62 degrees for B3.

Oh man, my UD3P came in yesterday!!










I just need to make a couple quick changes to my loop tomorrow then I can fire this beast up and really start pushing my Q9550!


----------



## stn0092

What aftermarket mosfet heatsink will replace the one on the left side of the board? I want to put my Thermalright HR-05 on the northbridge, but I can't do so without a second heatsink for the mosfets.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Enzotech MST-81s fit both the vReg and mosfets of this board.

Im lookin at two of 'em right now. Ill be installing a full set of Enzotech pin-array copper HSs to the UD3P (probably not SB as the Enzotech -sink I have fits, but its not aligned properly and looks kinda wacky). As if this board needs any more copper....


----------



## error10

OK, I need to go tweak my NB, I think. Currently have it at 1.42V to drive 475 FSB and 8GB of RAM at 950 5-5-5-15. Almost everything runs fine, except the compiler keeps crashing. (And Firefox on occasion.) So I think the NB has a problem.

What should the GTL reference be for this chip? I haven't changed it from Auto (which comes out to 0.76V I think). That seems incredibly low. Should I increase this?


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
OK, I need to go tweak my NB, I think. Currently have it at 1.42V to drive 475 FSB and 8GB of RAM at 950 5-5-5-15. Almost everything runs fine, except the compiler keeps crashing. (And Firefox on occasion.) So I think the NB has a problem.

What should the GTL reference be for this chip? I haven't changed it from Auto (which comes out to 0.76V I think). That seems incredibly low. Should I increase this?

Auto leaves the GTLREF at 0.63, which corresponds to a reference voltage of 0.76V (assuming your VTT is 1.20V) in BIOS.

VTT x GTLREF = Reference Voltage

Reference voltage is what you're setting. If you want to a GTLREF of 0.67, multiply your VTT by 0.67 and find the closest available reference voltage value without going over. Do the same for whatever GTLREF you want. I have my both my CPU and NB ref at 0.67.

Note that once you set your reference voltage to match the desired GTLREF, the BIOS will automatically scale the reference voltage as you increase VTT.


----------



## Enyalius

Ok, so I've had this board for about three weeks, and within the last few days I have been driven to the point of madness because of what I have decided to call "Six Seconds to Failure" (some of you may have seen my post).

What happens is: Every six seconds (yes, you can almost set a clock to it), the video/audio will "hiccup". Doesn't matter what I'm doing; from gaming to video to just mousing around in the desktop, it happens every six seconds (to test this, I literally just moved my mouse in a circle, and every six seconds, for a split second, the arrow would freeze and then jump to where it should be).

My question is, has any one else had this problem (before I RMA my board back to the egg), and does the beta BIOS fix this problem. In the meantime, I have swapped out the Gigabyte board in favor of my old EVGA 680i SLI, but I really would like to get my Gigabyte back.


----------



## Harobi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elementskater706*


Those are the exact ones I'm having trouble with. I just can't get them to run at 1066 in the red or yellow slots. Did you do any settings changes to get them to run?



All I did was set the timings to 5-5-5-15 and the voltage to 2.1V. I left everything else on auto. To see exactly what I did go back a few pages and look at my guide. Those aren't pics of my numbers but a reference to my actions.

Sorry if that isn't helpful.


----------



## Purple

UD3P F7a bios link on tweak town works again.


----------



## holtzboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
Ok, so I've had this board for about three weeks, and within the last few days I have been driven to the point of madness because of what I have decided to call "Six Seconds to Failure" (some of you may have seen my post).

What happens is: Every six seconds (yes, you can almost set a clock to it), the video/audio will "hiccup". Doesn't matter what I'm doing; from gaming to video to just mousing around in the desktop, it happens every six seconds (to test this, I literally just moved my mouse in a circle, and every six seconds, for a split second, the arrow would freeze and then jump to where it should be).

My question is, has any one else had this problem (before I RMA my board back to the egg), and does the beta BIOS fix this problem. In the meantime, I have swapped out the Gigabyte board in favor of my old EVGA 680i SLI, but I really would like to get my Gigabyte back.

I am having similar problems but its only when I fire up COD - WaW and its only in the menus once in awhile. The mouse will freeze for a few seconds and then come back and sometimes the audio too. The weird thing is it happens on my HTPC also which has a micro atx Gigabyte mobo and Amd 6000+ in it. Wish I could help you out with possibly solutions but I haven't done any research yet.


----------



## Enyalius

Thanks for the reply. I'll keep looking if you will









Anyone else?


----------



## kimosabi

Im currently trying to get a stable 4.0gHz clock here. Had some issues running OCCT. The HDD`s kept starting and stopping while using OCCT and made it unstable. When i closed OCCT the HDDs stopped clickin on me all the time and things seem to be working fine when not testing and no OCCT.

Heres what it looks like just after failing OCCT:









I noticed a huge drop in the 5V. Could it be an idea to raise the ICH-voltage a bit???


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


Auto leaves the GTLREF at 0.63, which corresponds to a reference voltage of 0.76V (assuming your VTT is 1.20V) in BIOS.

VTT x GTLREF = Reference Voltage

Reference voltage is what you're setting. If you want to a GTLREF of 0.67, multiply your VTT by 0.67 and find the closest available reference voltage value without going over. Do the same for whatever GTLREF you want. I have my both my CPU and NB ref at 0.67.


This much I knew already.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


Note that once you set your reference voltage to match the desired GTLREF, the BIOS will automatically scale the reference voltage as you increase VTT.


Now I didn't know that. I'll go play with it later today. Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enyalius*


Ok, so I've had this board for about three weeks, and within the last few days I have been driven to the point of madness because of what I have decided to call "Six Seconds to Failure" (some of you may have seen my post).

What happens is: Every six seconds (yes, you can almost set a clock to it), the video/audio will "hiccup". Doesn't matter what I'm doing; from gaming to video to just mousing around in the desktop, it happens every six seconds (to test this, I literally just moved my mouse in a circle, and every six seconds, for a split second, the arrow would freeze and then jump to where it should be).

My question is, has any one else had this problem (before I RMA my board back to the egg), and does the beta BIOS fix this problem. In the meantime, I have swapped out the Gigabyte board in favor of my old EVGA 680i SLI, but I really would like to get my Gigabyte back.


That sounds like a driver issue or some other sort of software conflict. It's almost certainly not a hardware issue.


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


That sounds like a driver issue or some other sort of software conflict. It's almost certainly not a hardware issue.


I wish that were true, but it most certainly seems to be a hardware issue. This happened on fresh installs of Vista without any preloaded drivers, which is something it did not do a week ago. It does seem to be a hardware issue.

Even when getting all the latest drivers from Gigabyte's site, the problem remains.


----------



## error10

You installed the Logitech mouse software?

A quick Google search reveals this is a common problem with the Logitech G5.


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


A quick Google search reveals this is a common problem with the Logitech G5.


No, I have never installed the software (though I do have that mouse and I did install the software for my original G15 keyboard) and I didn't start having a problem until recently. Can you point me to where you found that problem? I know that "google is my friend", but I tried to search it and didn't come up with anything.

Also, why would it happen to games/video, and why would it only happen within the last few days? For my logic, if this is and has been a driver issue, shouldn't I have had it since day 1?


----------



## error10

It's Windows, driver and software interactions can get so bizarre that it's virtually impossible to diagnose them.

One thing I saw on a Google search is the problem would happen if the mouse was plugged into a USB hub, and go away when plugged directly into the computer.

Another thing I saw was that the problem went away when the user updated the Intel chipset drivers.

And then there were various Windows updates...


----------



## Enyalius

The mouse was plugged directly into the USB port on the IO of the motherboard; I had all drivers and windows updates.

I have swapped that board out in favor of my EVGA 680i SLI as the problem was just driving me nuts. I really don't want to go through the trouble of trying to swap the Gigabyte back in unless I feel that I have a real chance at fixing this, so if you have anything more concrete, please let me know. Otherwise, I have an RMA from Newegg and it will go out tomorrow (I really don't want to ship it off :/).


----------



## kimosabi

Think im about to figure this board out.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=463005










Finally im in the 4gHz-club!


----------



## error10

Some other things I found:

Make sure the two ACPI options in BIOS are Enabled.
Disable SetPoint.
Change the mouse pointer scheme to something other than Aero.
Check Task Manager to see if a process has gone out to lunch.

Supposedly MS broke something with a Vista update and there's a Vista pre-SP2 hotfix that also fixes this sort of problem, though I haven't found it yet.


----------



## Enyalius

Again, though, I do not understand how this could be present under a clean install with no outside drivers recently but not a few weeks ago :/

Also, I did not have setpoint installed.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
Again, though, I do not understand how this could be present under a clean install with no outside drivers recently but not a few weeks ago :/

Also, I did not have setpoint installed.

Maybe there's a necessary driver that was missing when you reinstalled? Did you _update_ the Intel chipset drivers?


----------



## Enyalius

I got the intel drivers from Gigabyte's site.


----------



## error10

OK, well I'm out of ideas. (Except for just not running Windows, of course.) Good luck with the RMA.


----------



## Enyalius

Thanks for trying. Anyone else?


----------



## holtzboy

So I was bored and I tried lowering the multiplier and raising the FSB and overclock it that way. I tried 455 x 8 which is near the same Ghz I am at 400 x 9. I left the memory settings alone (2.00B, 333Mhz, 2.1v) besides changing my timings back to 5-5-5-15 which put them at 910Mhz which should be fine. Here's my other settings:

Vcore - 1.46
CPU Term - 1.4
CPU PLL - 1.57
CPU Ref - 0.8
MCH Core - 1.4
MCH Ref - 0.8
ICH I/O - 1.57
ICH Core - 1.2

It would not post with these settings, just restart 3 times and then have the red dialog box in the bios setup about an overclocking failure.


----------



## gigamush

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holtzboy* 
So I was bored and I tried lowering the multiplier and raising the FSB and overclock it that way. I tried 455 x 8 which is near the same Ghz I am at 400 x 9. I left the memory settings alone (2.00B, 333Mhz, 2.1v) besides changing my timings back to 5-5-5-15 which put them at 910Mhz which should be fine. Here's my other settings:

Vcore - 1.46
CPU Term - 1.4
CPU PLL - 1.57
CPU Ref - 0.8
MCH Core - 1.4
MCH Ref - 0.8
ICH I/O - 1.57
ICH Core - 1.2

It would not post with these settings, just restart 3 times and then have the red dialog box in the bios setup about an overclocking failure.

I would try and get help on proper bios setting at the link I have posted below.
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/


----------



## elementskater706

What is the max voltage you can put through the northbridge on the stock cooling? I see some people are running 1.4-1.5 and stock is 1.1. It just sounds like a big increase.


----------



## holtzboy

I looked through about 4 different Q6600 threads on there and tried various settings and none of them worked. I even loosened and rasied most of the values above just to try it out and nothing would post. I am thinking it might be because of the 8GB of ram.. Here's the settings I tried unsuccesfully:

Quote:

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.6GHz (450x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 101

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 900mv
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 50ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<< 150ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [333]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 900
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.......................6
tRCD .........................................6
tRP'...........................................6
tRAS.........................................18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... 6
tWTR..........................................6
tWR............................................6
tRFC...........................................62
tRTP...........................................5
Command Rate (CMD) ....................2t

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ 800

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:7
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:10
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B >> same as above
Static tRead Value.........................:7
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:10
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.â€¦â€¦â€¦... Manual
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................:1.48
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*.......: 1.5
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.59

CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*.......: Auto

CPU Reference2â€¦â€¦â€¦,,0.800V*.......:Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.4
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V...........; Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.550V............: 1.59
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............:1.3

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.1
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto


----------



## elementskater706

I fixed my issue with 1066 dual channel ram. I had to set the MCH voltage to 1.3 for the ram to run at its intended speed. Now I'm running stable.


----------



## Harobi

that is great, thanks for sharing


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
Thanks for trying. Anyone else?

Do you have a second mouse to test? It could just be a coincidence that your mouse decided to crap out when you got the mobo.

Just ordered a Thermalright HR-09U Type 2 to put on the mosfets along the I/O panel when I install my HR-05 on the northbridge. I'm just going by touch, but the NB heatsink is hotter than my 4870X2 which I have idling at 50Â°C.

*EDIT*: Just reread a few posts and now I see that the mouse works fine with the previous mobo. Sorry.


----------



## luckii

does anyone know what would be the max save voltages for each of these using the ud3r board?
CPU Term 
CPU PLL
CPU Ref
MCH Core
MCH Ref
ICH I/O
ICH Core


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckii*


does anyone know what would be the max save voltages for each of these using the ud3r board?
CPU Term 
CPU PLL
CPU Ref
MCH Core
MCH Ref
ICH I/O
ICH Core


Most people will say 1.36v is the highest one should go on CPU Termination/FSB Termination/VTT; no higher than 1.4v if you must pass it. Those values have come as a result of a fried QX9650 used by Anandtech. However, others will contend the dead QX9650 was just an isolated case that came about due to other variables and that the 1.4v limit is just a myth.

Click here to read about a guy who has been (and still is, I believe) running a VTT of 1.6v for six months with no degradation or death.

There really is no accepted concensus on what value is safe. Whatever you set, do so at your own risk. At 470 FSB, I'm running a VTT of 1.54v and I'm not worried.

As for CPU PLL, people say to not go over 1.59v, but it's in the same boat as VTT. There are plenty of people who run it up to 1.69v without any apparent problems.

CPU Ref and MCH Ref voltages depend on what GTLREF you want for the CPU and NB, respecitively. 
VTT x GTLREF = Ref Voltage, where ref voltage is what you're setting in BIOS. Most people use a GTLREF of 0.63x for the CPU and 0.67x for the NB; I'm using the stronger GTLREF of 0.67x for both.

I really don't know about MCH core, but I think it can go a little past 1.6v if temps are good. However, there's no temperature sensor for the northbridge so you'll have to put your own diode on the NB or go by touch.

ICH is the southbridge and doesn't play much of a role in overclocking. You can just leave these at their stock values. If you think it'll help, set I/O to 1.57v and core to 1.20v; I've seen a people do that, but I haven't noticed any gains in stability from doing that.


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


*EDIT*: Just reread a few posts and now I see that the mouse works fine with the previous mobo. Sorry.


Heh, no worries. Again, I appreciate all the help.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enyalius*


Heh, no worries. Again, I appreciate all the help.


Still, do you have a second mouse to try to see if there's not some kind of conflict between the G5 and the mobo?

I'll just throw a few things out there:

1) Enable/disable USB Mouse Support setting in Integrated Peripherals page in BIOS.
2) Try a different USB port or use an adapter to try the old green connector that older mice use.


----------



## arjo_reich

FWIW, I have a G5 & G15 set up on this board without issue, however, if there is any question of a device conflict, in my humblest of advice... it never hurts to just test out a different device just in case.

I can give you a dozen reasons why it's probably not related to a driver conflict but when it comes to debugging you should always rule out the easiest test scenarios first...as the more involved solutions run the risk of compounding the problem. :shrug:


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arjo_reich*


but when it comes to debugging you should always rule out the easiest test scenarios first...as the more involved solutions run the risk of compounding the problem. :shrug:


heh, as a programmer, I can certainly understand that sentiment. However, I feel that I have ruled the mouse and other devices out because this just spontaneously happened and continues to happen in exactly the same fashion despite excessive amounts of Vista re installs. Thanks for trying, though, I really appreciate all the effort.


----------



## error10

This board is up for a Newegg Customer Choice Award. Go rate it!

https://secure.newegg.com/FeedBack/C...umber=80398224


----------



## Villainstone

Hey there fellas it seems to me that this MB is not really all that stable ATM. I mean it passes IBT, and 12hr of Prime95, but at the same time I get random reboots, crashes, and lockups. I am not sure it is caused by my OC but I do not know what else might be the issue. Last night my LAN went out, and I could not sign online at all. I later decided to lower my FSB and I was able to reset the LAN and get back online. Not sure if the issue was directly linked to my OC but it seemed to have worked. Can I get a little help clearing this up. Do you guy suppose that it is stable because it passed both stress tests, but there is another issue maybe with the OS?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
OK, I need to go tweak my NB, I think. Currently have it at 1.42V to drive 475 FSB and 8GB of RAM at 950 5-5-5-15. Almost everything runs fine, except the compiler keeps crashing. (And Firefox on occasion.) So I think the NB has a problem.

What should the GTL reference be for this chip? I haven't changed it from Auto (which comes out to 0.76V I think). That seems incredibly low. Should I increase this?

All right I've tuned my NB GTL reference voltage. Though it's at something like 72%. But Firefox doesn't seem to be crashing anymore, and it's 100% stable compiling the Linux kernel now (this has been known for over a decade as THE most stressful motherboard/northbridge test).

This was my methodology:

I started at 0.99V (70% of 1.42V). I then went DOWN to the LOWEST reference voltage that would POST (0.93V). Then I went UP to the HIGHEST reference voltage that would POST (1.15V). I set it to the one closest to the center of that range, rounding down (1.03V). And she seems to be rock solid.


----------



## arjo_reich

Hey, randomly, anyone else notice that OCCT seems to report about 10C higher on the die temps than Everest? (BTW, the 1590 Beta corrects the misreporting of the 12v line) I'm more inclined to believe Everest by "name brand" but there's a little part of me that thinks... naah, my lap-job couldn't be __that good__ lol...

See what I mean?









BTW, for a 3.0GHz overclock that's still at stock voltages for the CPU and RAM is so much fun. Should I be concerned that I'm closing in on 95W consumption (bottom of image)?


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holtzboy* 
I looked through about 4 different Q6600 threads on there and tried various settings and none of them worked. I even loosened and rasied most of the values above just to try it out and nothing would post. I am thinking it might be because of the 8GB of ram.. Here's the settings I tried unsuccesfully:

Have you tried to set CPU Clock skew to 300 - 500ps and NB Clock skew to 100 - 300ps?

What seems to happen is the clock advances as you increase the FSB speed, it â€œdriftsâ€ so you have to dial it back, so use a delay ~300 - 500 for CPU Clock Skew and ~100 - 300 for the NB Clock Skew seems to be the best.

If it drift to much you get instability.

For the CPU, higher FSB, more deley.

For the NB, higher FSB and higher load (example: 4x1 or 4x2 DIMM), more delay.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
This was my methodology:

I started at 0.99V (70% of 1.42V). I then went DOWN to the LOWEST reference voltage that would POST (0.93V). Then I went UP to the HIGHEST reference voltage that would POST (1.15V). I set it to the one closest to the center of that range, rounding down (1.03V). And she seems to be rock solid.

There's a max where it stops POSTing? Hm. I might try that later to see if a stronger ref will let me lower the voltages on the northbridge.


----------



## holtzboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 
Have you tried to set CPU Clock skew to 300 - 500ps and NB Clock skew to 100 - 300ps?

What seems to happen is the clock advances as you increase the FSB speed, it â€œdriftsâ€ so you have to dial it back, so use a delay ~300 - 500 for CPU Clock Skew and ~100 - 300 for the NB Clock Skew seems to be the best.

If it drift to much you get instability.

For the CPU, higher FSB, more deley.

For the NB, higher FSB and higher load (example: 4x1 or 4x2 DIMM), more delay.

I have not tried setting them that high yet so that might help out a bunch I hope! Right now I have my system at 420*9 aka 3.78Ghz which is pretty good for a quad on air. If I set the FSB any higher than that Prime95 would error within 10 minutes of testing so maybe with those higher skews it will be more stable.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 
Have you tried to set CPU Clock skew to 300 - 500ps and NB Clock skew to 100 - 300ps?

What seems to happen is the clock advances as you increase the FSB speed, it "drifts" so you have to dial it back, so use a delay ~300 - 500 for CPU Clock Skew and ~100 - 300 for the NB Clock Skew seems to be the best.

If it drift to much you get instability.

For the CPU, higher FSB, more deley.

For the NB, higher FSB and higher load (example: 4x1 or 4x2 DIMM), more delay.

Any chance setting skews will allow me to run lower voltages through the NB? I have it set on an uncomfortably high 1.58v. I'm running 470x9; BIOS F7a.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
There's a max where it stops POSTing? Hm. I might try that later to see if a stronger ref will let me lower the voltages on the northbridge.

Yep. I basically made this technique up on the fly, based on the NB GTL reference tuning method for nvidia boards that's floating around. I think ericeod has it. The concept is the same, so why not.


----------



## holtzboy

It seems my setup does not like anything above 420 FSB so I am settling at 3.78Ghz on my Q6600. When I set the CPU skew at 150ps or above the computer would not post or even get back to the bios, I had to take out the battery to reset it. Same thing went for the MCH skew, anything above 200 and it didn't like it.


----------



## error10

I've never touched CPU clock skew or MCH clock skew, nor felt the need to. Not yet anyway. Nevertheless a Q6600 at 3.78GHz is a complete beast. Mine will only run up to 3.6 before the voltages get too high.


----------



## Ledge68

Well I made it to 580FSB so far.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ledge68* 
Well I made it to 580FSB so far.


























580FSB









Thats a nice OC there mate!

*edit* Is it a dice-run?


----------



## Ledge68

No, this is all on air. It is super "Ice" cold in my room seeing how it's only 9.6F outside right now! I live in a old drafty farm house and in the winter I get to OC with a blanket on me!


----------



## stn0092

Yep, a hot northbridge is killing my overclock. Before I left for class this morning, I pointed an 80mm fan at it and the blend was still running when I got back four hours later and the nothbridge was barely lukewarm. I took the fan off, restarted the blend and it failed after fourty minutes; it's _hecka_ hot.

Also, irrelevant but the rest of the house is a chilly 68Â°F while my room is nice and warm at 76-77Â°F (sensor shows 24.7-25Â°C ambient). =D

*EDIT*: Installed my HR-05...

The mosfet heatsink can be removed from the heatpipe. Remove both heatsinks from the board and just keep twisting and pulling until it slides off.










Mosfet heatsink with heatpipe removed










HR-05.










The Gigabyte faceplate is held on by adhesive so I took it off...










And put it on the new one!!










All that red is ruining this blue theme I have going now.


----------



## TFL Replica

RANT: 
I think it's time motherboards shipped with the NB/SB heatsinks detached. I'm sick of replacing the paste and/or heatsink on virtually every single motherboard I buy, or having to use an antec spotcool or zip tying an ugly 40mm fan.

CPUs come with separate heatsinks why can't motherboards or atleast (*gasp*) MOST enthusiast motherboards do the same?


----------



## Enyalius

The problem is, most n00bs out there won't know to add a heat sink/fan to their NB/SB. That's way too many RMAs for either the manufacturer or the retail store to deal with.


----------



## arjo_reich

You have to look at it in terms of Quality Control... you can't test it without the coolers on and taking the coolers back off after it passes invalidates the test (operator damage during removal)

It's kind of a chicken before the egg problem and solutions that would allow you to have your cake and eat it too in this regard would be more expensive than the increased revenue it would provide. :shrug:


----------



## N1ESE

*error10* - I'm building a new Linux workstation using this board and I'm wondering if you know if lm-sensors can detect and read all the sensors used on this board? Thanks.


----------



## arjo_reich

With my VID manually set to 1.2750 my VCore still stays very low - which I'm assuming is the LLC in action, right?

Well, on one hand it's cool to be able to get up to a 378FSB and still only hit 1.252v under load / 1.232v idle... On the other hand, I can't seem to be able to get to a stable 400FSB (BSOD's on 0x50 & 0x1024, IIRC) and part of me wonders if it's not somehow related. Any advice would be most appreciated...

Additionally, it's interesting how OCCT reports the 12v when LLC is enabled...


Should I be turning LLC off to get up to a 400 FSB is ultimately the question I'm posing...


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N1ESE* 
*error10* - I'm building a new Linux workstation using this board and I'm wondering if you know if lm-sensors can detect and read all the sensors used on this board? Thanks.

Yep, works great.


----------



## kimosabi

So i have been OCing this board for a while now and failed to get 4.2gHz stable. And just for the hell of it i slammed everything back to stock and manually set all voltages/dram/cpu values.
Now i run it at 333mHz FSB and 1066mHz RAM.
The PC works like a charm now and its actually faster when surfing etc. than it was at 4.0gHz.
Hmmm, im wondering if i maybe started my OC in the wrong end?


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Im just setting up my UD3P right now and I have a quick question about the RAM slots. Should I used the first set (yellow) or can I use the second set (red)? I ask this because if theres no difference I'll use the second pair so the airflow from the Dominator fan is getting the NB sink a bit as well.

+rep for a quick reply, im literally right in the middle of assembling the system. Thx!

EDIT: I have a sneaking suspicion I should use the yellows just to avoid potential issues...







?


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
Should I used the first set (yellow)?

Yes, you should.


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


Im just setting up my UD3P right now and I have a quick question about the RAM slots. Should I used the first set (yellow) or can I use the second set (red)? I ask this because if theres no difference I'll use the second pair so the airflow from the Dominator fan is getting the NB sink a bit as well.

+rep for a quick reply, im literally right in the middle of assembling the system. Thx!

EDIT: I have a sneaking suspicion I should use the yellows just to avoid potential issues...







?


Yeah, use the yellow channels. That's channel 1, and you will get the best performance out of them.


----------



## blee1149

Got my board last night and it booted 500FSB on my Q6600 (no stress test done yet)
It was stable with my Q9550 @ 500x8


----------



## blee1149

Does anyone know how to make the ACHI bios load faster, or skip it?

That load is making me barf
It takes them around 15 seconds to detect the Sata drives


----------



## Enyalius

Turn AHCI off in BIOS. Really, the only thing you loose is hot-swappable SATA drives.

EDIT: Keep in mind, though, that turning AHCI off will likely cause Windows to blue screen. You will likely have to reinstall windows after changing a setting like that.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blee1149* 
Does anyone know how to make the ACHI bios load faster, or skip it?

That load is making me barf
It takes them around 15 seconds to detect the Sata drives

In BIOS go to Integrated Peripherals and disable AHCI-mode in the first(top) option.
Also take a look at the Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl mode option almost at the bottom.


----------



## TFL Replica

Disabling AHCI is not a solution.


----------



## kimosabi

Then theres no way gettin rid of the AHCI bios POST either.


----------



## luckii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blee1149*


Does anyone know how to make the ACHI bios load faster, or skip it?

That load is making me barf
It takes them around 15 seconds to detect the Sata drives


this annoys me too.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

So whats the consensus on LLC with 45nm quads? With LLC disabled vDroop is huge at 0.38v, so I'd have to go way over 1.4v in the BIOS to get in the 1.37-1.39v range.

With LLC enabled vDroop is less than 0.1v. Seems like a no-brainer but I'm not 100% sure...

I finally got my rig all set up and I'm busy reading this whole thread from page one, lol.


----------



## Robilar

I'd say stay away from it (memories of a fried E8400 still haunt me). There is speculation that recent board releases provide more stable LLC but I have not seen any proof to validate that.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Hmmm.. K actually its worse than I thought, a lot worse.... With vCore set to 1.38125v in the BIOS the idle vCore is 1.34v but when the CPU is loaded with OCCT or Prime it droops to 1.28v! Crazy.

So then is it safer to set the vCore in the BIOS higher than 1.4 as long as the software readings (HWMonitor, EasyTune) don't go above 1.4v or run LLC enabled?


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Disabling AHCI is not a solution.


My ACHI BIOS loads are under 3-5 seconds using the 7a BIOS.

I also disabled the serial, printer ports as well as disabled the PATA support... and typically there's a little zipper boot times with that as well.

Beyond that, um, seriously, grin and bear it, outside of your O/C boot-cycle how much does it really matter. Longer boot times give you more time to grab a soda and talk smack to the guy next to you at the LAN party.


----------



## Yomny

whats the ACHI bios?? I know this board is suppose to have back up bios just in case the first one fails, is it related to that.


----------



## blee1149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arjo_reich* 
My ACHI BIOS loads are under 3-5 seconds using the 7a BIOS.

I also disabled the serial, printer ports as well as disabled the PATA support... and typically there's a little zipper boot times with that as well.

Beyond that, um, seriously, grin and bear it, outside of your O/C boot-cycle how much does it really matter. Longer boot times give you more time to grab a soda and talk smack to the guy next to you at the LAN party.









ok, going to flash tonight
If I flash, should i use stock clock settings just to be safe?


----------



## N1ESE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
whats the ACHI bios?? I know this board is suppose to have back up bios just in case the first one fails, is it related to that.

It's actually AHCI and not related to what you are talking about.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AHCI


----------



## Yomny

so this really doesn't pertain much to OC it just has to do with SATA or raid. Is it best to have it enabled or leave it as it is default.


----------



## N1ESE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
so this really doesn't pertain much to OC it just has to do with SATA or raid. Is it best to have it enabled or leave it as it is default.

If you don't have hot swappable SATA drives or anything else that needs AHCI, leave it disabled. Just note that if it is enabled, and you are running something like XP, disabling it will require you to reinstall the OS.


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blee1149* 
ok, going to flash tonight
If I flash, should i use stock clock settings just to be safe?

**always** go back to your stock settings before you flash a new version of the bios. It's not unheard of for BIOS versions to have changes in how voltage regulation happens and all of a sudden what was your 1.47v is now 1.58v and ....phhfft.

This goes doubly-so for beta revisions...


----------



## Yomny

not really i only have one HDD and it basicalyl sits there and im running Vista HP.. so i should just leave it.. I have another question with about the board. Why do they say that LLC is dangerous with 45nm chips? If you know the voltage limit is around 1.36 and you dont set it higher than that you shouldn't have a prob no matter what nm chip you have? Doesn't load calibration basically calibrates so the voltage under load doesn't drop so much?? then when is off load it goes back to the safely set bios settings.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
Why do they say that LLC is dangerous with 45nm chips? If you know the voltage limit is around 1.36 and you dont set it higher than that you shouldn't have a prob no matter what nm chip you have? Doesn't load calibration basically calibrates so the voltage under load doesn't drop so much?? then when is off load it goes back to the safely set bios settings.

Yes in theory LLC sounds like a good thing to enable. It certainly helps with vDroop on my board (~0.01v) but many members are saying it is dangerous with 45nm chips. When its disabled vDroop is almost 0.1v which is stupidly high.

Id like to be able to enable it but I'm waiting for more info.

Got a 1GHZ overclock OCCT stable. vCore in the BIOS is set ridiculously high in the BIOS (1.425v). This shows as 1.38v idle in Windows and 1.31-1.33v load in Windows. Load temps 62 61 63 63.










EDIT: Found a very good thread discussing LLC over at XS, looks like its much better to run a higher idle vCore and no LLC than leave LLC on which essentially overvolts the core all the time...


----------



## error10

Also note that if you disable AHCI then you lose native command queuing which is one of the nice things that makes SATA so much faster, especially if you're multitasking. (And you are.)

Since I try to boot as seldom as possible, I really just don't worry much about the stupid AHCI BIOS taking its sweet time. Sure it would be nice to lower the timeout, but I'm not going to worry about it too much, not when I click the icon and Firefox is on the screen by the time I've raised my finger.


----------



## stn0092

What do you guys think of HPET on the Power Management page in BIOS?


----------



## kimosabi

Mines enabled


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
What do you guys think of HPET on the Power Management page in BIOS?

A lot of programs need this (like video players). If you disable it, you could get poorer HD video playback, audio/video desync, etc. No idea why it's listed under Power Management as it's not really a big power-consuming feature.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


EDIT: Found a very good thread discussing LLC over at XS, looks like its much better to run a higher idle vCore and no LLC than leave LLC on which essentially overvolts the core all the time...


I got the impression that it doesn't really matter either way.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


A lot of programs need this (like video players). If you disable it, you could get poorer HD video playback, audio/video desync, etc. No idea why it's listed under Power Management as it's not really a big power-consuming feature.


I'm see no difference in Prime95 so I'll just leave it enabled.


----------



## Yomny

guys really quick can i use my cpu thermal paste artic silver 5 on the NB, not sure but the mofset doesn't need thermal compound right?


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
guys really quick can i use my cpu thermal paste artic silver 5 on the NB, not sure but the mofset doesn't need thermal compound right?

Yes AS5 is fine for the NB, the vReg/mosfets should have come with some sort of thermal padding. Use that as it will expand to fill any gaps between the HS and the individual chips.

K I am really on a fence with the whole LLC thing...

With LLC disabled - which _seems_ to be the best setting for 45nm chips - 3.83GHz is stable but it requires 1.31v (real, load) which is 1.38v idle in Windows when vDroop is taken into consideration and 1.425v in the BIOS!! So to push the chip to 4.0GHz (which I know its capable of at 1.38v load, maybe a little less) _with_ LLC disabled would mean I'd have to run ~1.44v idle in Windows and something ******ed like 1.5v in the BIOS. These voltages are uncomfortably high for a 45nm IMO. Now LLC isn't looking too bad.

I need help here people!


----------



## xlastshotx

What do you guys think I could get out of my Q9550 with watercooling on this board?
I have a X38 Maximus Formula rite now that can only get my quad to 3.7Ghz.
I want at least 4Ghz but I really want 4.5Ghz (bench runs).


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
Yes AS5 is fine for the NB, the vReg/mosfets should have come with some sort of thermal padding. Use that as it will expand to fill any gaps between the HS and the individual chips.

K I am really on a fence with the whole LLC thing...

With LLC disabled - which _seems_ to be the best setting for 45nm chips - 3.83GHz is stable but it requires 1.31v (real, load) which is 1.38v idle in Windows when vDroop is taken into consideration and 1.425v in the BIOS!! So to push the chip to 4.0GHz (which I know its capable of at 1.38v load, maybe a little less) _with_ LLC disabled would mean I'd have to run ~1.44v idle in Windows and something ******ed like 1.5v in the BIOS. These voltages are uncomfortably high for a 45nm IMO. Now LLC isn't looking too bad.

I need help here people!

I'm doing 470x9 on my Q9650 which will only pass small FFTs with 1.46XXv in BIOS w/ LLC, 1.440 load and idle. My vdroop without LLC is even worse than your 0.100v. I can boot with vcore as low as 1.40 but it'll BSOD the moment I begin a stress test; values in between will do the same or fail tests.

I've seen plenty of people ramping up to 1.50v vcore in the UD3P thread at XS so, compared to thenm, 1.45v is acceptable to me.


----------



## Yomny

not speaking from experience because im not expert but i really dont know why LLC is not suggested with as it seems to only help with the actual and under load values of the voltages. Speaking with only my common sense and a bit of knowledge i say try the LLC and lower the actual bios voltages and get a safe windows vcore then the under load vcore should be closer to the actual vcore displayed in windows.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


not speaking from experience because im not expert but i really dont know why LLC is not suggested with as it seems to only help with the actual and under load values of the voltages. Speaking with only my common sense and a bit of knowledge i say try the LLC and lower the actual bios voltages and get a safe windows vcore then the under load vcore should be closer to the actual vcore displayed in windows.


I expect Eric will chime in with the technical explanation on LLC but in a nutshell, at idle, LLC causes severe voltage spikes. The older 65nm chips are far less voltage sensitive and thus are unaffected.

The 45 nm chips can be damaged by this effect. I fried an E8400 after about two weeks of running a moderate overclock on an asus board using LLC.

In my experience, the guys that are clear about it being dangerous tend to be the most experienced benchers at XS. Fellows like Fugger stay far away from it and he cooks hardware for giggles.

I agree that in theory LLC can provide much lower required vcore under load, but idle seems to be where the issue lies.


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I expect Eric will chime in with the technical explanation on LLC but in a nutshell, at idle, LLC causes severe voltage spikes. The older 65nm chips are far less voltage sensitive and thus are unaffected.


See, I keep asking if I should believe what OCCT is reading or if just caulk it up to the fact that I tend to run Prime95 & OCCT simultaneously... seriously though, look at those spikes. Several people told me those are bunk but at least as many other people refer to the fact that LLC causes these very same types of problems...


----------



## Yomny

thanks a lot for the explanation Robilar, what i didn't know was that LLC cause severe spikes in voltages at idle, and it makes sense why more voltage sensitive chips could be harmed.


----------



## colin niloc

Would HW monitor pick up the cpu vcore spikes people are talking about if you have LLC enabled?

I have ran HW monitor for since 12-12-08 without restarting my rig and the cpu vcore has not changed from 1.39v it reads 1.392v in cpu-z


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


thanks a lot for the explanation Robilar, what i didn't know was that LLC cause severe spikes in voltages at idle, and it makes sense why more voltage sensitive chips could be harmed.


it's not much @idle as it is at the precise moment in which a core is about to go underload and the vCore for the processor is about to experience vdroop, LLC kicks in and regulates the voltage very quickly.

To put an analogy to it, it's almost like driving in rush hour and just as soon as you realize that someone is going to merge in you floor it to close in the gap... well, most of the time that's ok but at some point the person in front of you is going end up breaking at the same time and you'll get a collision.

The LLC regulates the voltage by overcompensating for the vdroop but because it doesn't know how much or how long the drop is going to be for, it has to overshoot it some before returning to nominal. If you're already close to your chip's frying point, such a spike could be devistating - especially for 45nm chipsets.

:shrug:


----------



## colin niloc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arjo_reich* 
it's not much @idle as it is at the precise moment in which a core is about to go underload and the vCore for the processor is about to experience vdroop, LLC kicks in and regulates the voltage very quickly.

To put an analogy to it, it's almost like driving in rush hour and just as soon as you realize that someone is going to merge in you floor it to close in the gap... well, most of the time that's ok but at some point the person in front of you is going end up breaking at the same time and you'll get a collision.

The LLC regulates the voltage by overcompensating for the vdroop but because it doesn't know how much or how long the drop is going to be for, it has to overshoot it some before returning to nominal. If you're already close to your chip's frying point, such a spike could be devistating - especially for 45nm chipsets.

:shrug:

Pretty good analogy. Maybe this board does better then other boards at regulating the voltage or what ever it does. I have ran prime 95, encoded movies, played CS:S and a bunch of others stuff without any change in vcore according to HW Monitor. I just opened up cpu-z started prime 95 while typing this still no fluctuation in the core voltage on either.


----------



## colin niloc

Here is a screen shot


----------



## stn0092

So it's better than I crank up vcore to 1.55 in BIOS to get the 1.44 I want under load?


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


So it's better than I crank up vcore to 1.55 in BIOS to get the 1.44 I want under load?


Thnk you STN this is exactly the question I am pondering right now... My particular UD3P has an amazing amount of vDrop and vDroop without LLC enabled and now I am seriously considering why all these manufacturers would market this 'feature' that seems to help when in reality it will burn your chip...

After reading and re-reading this thread at XS, I am still unsure about whether I should enable/disable it... but at the end of that thread it seems that most members are still not unanimous in their opinions about LLC.

The voltage spike theory that Robilar is talking about makes sense, but it seems there is no direct research or testing that can empirically state that having LLC enabled is the absolute cause for 45nm chips dying...

*EDIT:* By the way Robilar, I am directly comparing this motherboard to your old P5Q Deluxe (bought from you about 2 months ago), which ran my Q9550 stable at 4.0GHz 12+hrs Prime small's w/ 1.38v load (in Windows) which was I think 1.3875v in the BIOS. This was with LLC enabled. The board board blew 3 of its RAM slots after about 3 weeks of stable running & I was sure the board failure was unrelated to the CPU overclock. Could it possibly be related to LLC or some other 45nm issue?


----------



## xlastshotx

How hot does this boards Northbridge run when the CPU is heavily overclocked?

I just ordered one of these boards, and I have a universal NB waterblock that is on my Maximus Formula that I just sold... but I am wondering if it is actually worth it to watercool this NB..


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
How hot does this boards Northbridge run when the CPU is heavily overclocked?

I just ordered one of these boards, and I have a universal NB waterblock that is on my Maximus Formula that I just sold... but I am wondering if it is actually worth it to watercool this NB..

Cool as a cucumber, as my mom used to say. They added some copper to the board (2oz) and did some other things so that, no matter what you do, it always seems to stay cool.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enyalius*


Cool as a cucumber, as my mom used to say. They added some copper to the board (2oz) and did some other things so that, no matter what you do, it always seems to stay cool.


Alright that sounds good to me, one less thing in my loop.

Looks like there will be a DangerDen Waterblock and aThermalright IFX for sale soon.


----------



## Yomny

any conlcusions on the LLC, by the stories im hearing i think it sounds good to leave it off even with a 65nm chip.. MCBrownCA's story about the ram is not pleasant


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


Thnk you STN this is exactly the question I am pondering right now... My particular UD3P has an amazing amount of vDrop and vDroop without LLC enabled and now I am seriously considering why all these manufacturers would market this 'feature' that seems to help when in reality it will burn your chip...

After reading and re-reading this thread at XS, I am still unsure about whether I should enable/disable it... but at the end of that thread it seems that most members are still not unanimous in their opinions about LLC.

The voltage spike theory that Robilar is talking about makes sense, but it seems there is no direct research or testing that can empirically state that having LLC enabled is the absolute cause for 45nm chips dying...


For the heck of it, I decided to turn off LLC. I found that I don't need as many volts under load as I do with LLC on. With LLC on, I needed 1.44v under load to do small FFTs; with it off, I have it at 1.392v under load (1.50v BIOS, 1.44 idle) and it has been priming away at small FFTs for an hour now. It's not _that_ much lower than the 1.55v in BIOS I originally thought I would need, but, hey, it's lower and I won't be idling at 1.508v.


----------



## N1ESE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Yep, works great.










Thanks man. Although, now I am leaning towards taking the X58 plunge. It's only about $270 more than the Q9550/UD3P config I was considering. I'm several generations behind so it's a major upgrade no matter which way I go.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N1ESE*


Thanks man. Although, now I am leaning towards taking the X58 plunge. It's only about $270 more than the Q9550/UD3P config I was considering. I'm several generations behind so it's a major upgrade no matter which way I go.


If you're doing a whole new rig, by all means go Core i7. You won't regret it.


----------



## Villainstone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


For the heck of it, I decided to turn off LLC. I found that I don't need as many volts under load as I do with LLC on. With LLC on, I needed 1.44v under load to do small FFTs; with it off, I have it at 1.392v under load (1.50v BIOS, 1.44 idle) and it has been priming away at small FFTs for an hour now. It's not _that_ much lower than the 1.55v in BIOS I originally thought I would need, but, hey, it's lower and I won't be idling at 1.508v.


Aren't those temps very dangerous for 45nm's? I wouldn't even think to gring mine up to 1.45 much less 1.5.

I just got two SSD'd and have windows and drivers installed and updated. I will start OCing in a day or so. I never did get around to running the tests I wanted to run but then again I was trying to reach my CPU and FSB limits for the longest time. I wish I knew about clock skews as I would go and play with them setting. I have never had any luck with them or GTL settings.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Villainstone*


Aren't those temps very dangerous for 45nm's? I wouldn't even think to gring mine up to 1.45 much less 1.5.

I just got two SSD'd and have windows and drivers installed and updated. I will start OCing in a day or so. I never did get around to running the tests I wanted to run but then again I was trying to reach my CPU and FSB limits for the longest time. I wish I knew about clock skews as I would go and play with them setting. I have never had any luck with them or GTL settings.


Those volts are a bit high for some people, but honestly I have seen little evidence that it would point to those kind of volts have any serious effect on chips with LLC off.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Villainstone*


Aren't those temps very dangerous for 45nm's? I wouldn't even think to gring mine up to 1.45 much less 1.5.

I just got two SSD'd and have windows and drivers installed and updated. I will start OCing in a day or so. I never did get around to running the tests I wanted to run but then again I was trying to reach my CPU and FSB limits for the longest time. I wish I knew about clock skews as I would go and play with them setting. I have never had any luck with them or GTL settings.


Yes they seem high but the real (in Windows) voltage is muuuuuch less than what it is in BIOS. If 1.5v in the BIOS equates to 1.4v load in Windows then I guess its OK to set the vCore high in the BIOS...


----------



## xlastshotx

^ That would be called V-Droop


----------



## blee1149

it would be fine under load, but if you comp stays idle all the time, the real voltage is @ 1.4V


----------



## ricklen

somebody got a overclockguide of the:

gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L 
Intel core 2 duo E8400

??????????


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blee1149*


it would be fine under load, but if you comp stays idle all the time, the real voltage is @ 1.4V


Yea and most peoples comps (crunchers aside) are closer to idle most of the time but it's generally recognized that 1.45v is the maximum safe voltage for 45nms so I guess as long as the idle voltage is below 1.45v it's all good...







I'm Priming right now at 500x8 cause blee1149 suggested that the slightly lower multi might be easier to stabilize.

I noticed something strange while reading a UD3P thread at TweakTown. In the 5th post there is a BIOS template for the board and in this template there is a CPU Reference and a CPU Reference 2 which I assume are talking about GTL voltage references. My board only has one CPU Reference setting! On my last board this chip needed different GTL settings for GTL 1 and GTL 2 so essentially now I have no way of changing those 2 settings independently....

My board is also missing some other BIOS settings (C2/C2E State Support, C4/C4E State Support) in the Advanced BIOS Features section. Are these missing because I'm running a beta BIOS or something? Do you guys have them?


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


Yea and most peoples comps (crunchers aside) are closer to idle most of the time but it's generally recognized that 1.45v is the maximum safe voltage for 45nms so I guess as long as the idle voltage is below 1.45v it's all good...







I'm Priming right now at 500x8 cause blee1149 suggested that the slightly lower multi might be easier to stabilize.

I noticed something strange while reading a UD3P thread at TweakTown. In the 5th post there is a BIOS template for the board and in this template there is a CPU Reference and a CPU Reference 2 which I assume are talking about GTL voltage references. My board only has one CPU Reference setting! On my last board this chip needed different GTL settings for GTL 1 and GTL 2 so essentially now I have no way of changing those 2 settings independently....

My board is also missing some other BIOS settings (C2/C2E State Support, C4/C4E State Support) in the Advanced BIOS Features section. Are these missing because I'm running a beta BIOS or something? Do you guys have them?


I noticed that too but I thought people were just incorrectly copy and pasting the template from another EP45-type board and didn't think much of it. I didn't see any of those when I was using F7a either.


----------



## Yomny

you guys recommend flashing the bios to the new F7 or leaving the original one? Ill be having this board installed soon and needed to know that much. Thanks


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
you guys recommend flashing the bios to the new F7 or leaving the original one? Ill be having this board installed soon and needed to know that much. Thanks

Yes, for two reasons...

#1. because it shaves 7-10 seconds off the ACHI BIOS booting, should you enable it.

#2. because it's a beta bios and we need to give them our feedback as quickly as possible so they can make the required stable improvements to our new Rev.1.0 board. And you want to be "a good helper, right?" lol. Seriously though, it's how the boards become more stable and you're already qualified as an "enthusiast" by means of having to learn how it works to overclock it anyways...


----------



## Yomny

sounds good to me so will do that before installing the OS, dont think i will enable the ACHI since i only have one HDD and i don't really raid. Where do i give the feedback? Thanks
I just went to gigabytes site and only found Bios F6 where is F7
Another thing i checked out their supported ram and G skill is not listed is it not supported or is it because they couldn't put a huge list there?


----------



## hawaiian_geek

I use GSkill ram with my UD3P mobo with no problems. This is the one that I use:

G.SKILL 4gb (2x2gb) DDR2-1000(PC2 8000), model F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231145


----------



## elusiv1

I'm also using 4gb (2x2gb) DDR2-1066 PC2-8500 on my EP45-UD3P, very good memory..


----------



## Yomny

good to hear whaat about the bios, where cani get a hold of the f7 beta version and what is that safe tpm feature it has do any of you use it


----------



## kimosabi

Im running PC8500 2x2GB Dominators on mine. Works great!

Im so stoked now. Got 500mHz FSB and it wasnt really that hard either. This board loves to run 1:1 divider.


----------



## blee1149

does anyone know which rams can OC to 1333+?

my a-data fails @ 1200 ish


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


Where do i give the feedback? Thanks I just went to gigabytes site and only found Bios F6 where is F7
Another thing i checked out their supported ram and G skill is not listed is it not supported or is it because they couldn't put a huge list there?


#1. QVL RAM is only the types of ram that the engineers had available at the time of quality control testing that passed. omission from the list does not mean the board cannot support it, it simply means that the BIOS may not know how to default to the correct settings supplied by the SPD profiles. Which means you'll have to find out those settings from the RAM vendor for your board and adjust them accordingly.

_(there's actually a little drama on the P45 boards because intel changed the spec of their MCH/NB weeks before production and many motherboard and ram manufacturer's built designs based on the (then) currently circulating specification Intel had released previously. Specifically this caused an issue where for 4x2048 M/B and higher configurations the tRFC needed to be set to a value range of 52-68 - with higher values for higher density IC's. Of course, these values weren't in the SPD of the DDR2 chipsets and some BIOS settings didn't even let you adjust the tRFC above the original spec's maximum of 48... *The GA-EP45-UD3P gives you completely granulatity over your tRFC so no worries there*. ;p )_

#2 - Gigabyte's "Latest BIOS" Thread

#3 - Feedback can be left in those support forums...

#4 - Here's a useful link, while I'm at it... (GA-EP45-UD3P Virtual BIOS v.7A) ...save it as a favorite because it really comes in handy when you're talking to someone about a setting and they can't find it, lol...


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


what is that safe tpm feature it has do any of you use it


I don't use it, but I'm not really the paranoid type who thinks he needs his HDD encrypted. TPM stands for Trusted Platform Module and it's only purpose is to encrypt everything going onto your primary harddrive. Haven't really looked into it further but because of it's nature I would only consider running it on a "stable as stock" type configuration because a BSOD during some drive access.. I don't know, that scares me more than someone finding all my pr0n.


----------



## stn0092

F6 bios are on Gigabye's site.


----------



## Yomny

lol thats true arjo_reich, i was just curious but i really didn't think of it necessary, i dont even put passwords in my BIOS or on even on the windows log on.
Kimosabi, do you have an option in the bios to set the 1:1 devider? My current MSI only lets me select manual or linked, and when i link it it sets the devider on its own.
If i set the FSB to 400(1600QDR) and have the ram devider at 1:1 wouldn't that put my ddr2_800 alot higher or maybe even cause it to fail? Should i unlinked the ram and set it to run at 800


----------



## Yomny

thanks alot for the link arjo_reich that virtual bios is really helpful. +rep for you for that i could really dig in there. Have a couple of questions.
Under Advacned BIOS features, in order to OC you have to disable the EIST function and thermal monitor, what about the virtualization tech? Where can i find the details on what needs to be disabled before OC'ing this mobo.. i know there are always a couple of features to turn off.

Nevermind found it.. thanks though


----------



## MCBrown.CA

I was up until 3AM last night trolling the interwebz for info/tips about this board and apparently there are some discrepancies between the voltages that get set in the BIOS and what ET6 reports. You may notice that you can manually set the MCH/ICH/reference voltages in the BIOS and ET6 will show no change (keeps displaying the default values found in the left-most column in the Inelligent Tweaker section of the BIOS.

I found a post over at XS where a member posted some very helpful steps for properly setting up the 'Auto' values in the BIOS. These steps assume that LLC in _disabled_ and need to be completed in the order listed below:

- load BIOS
- set multi, FSB and mem strap & divider
- set _*all*_ of the voltages to the same volts as default voltage shown in the left column (not "Normal" or "Auto")
- set vCore and DRAM voltage. The 3 settings below DRAM Voltage are no longer at default
- set CPU Termination. Again, notice that now the CPU reference changed.
- set MCH Core. Same as the steps above, this should change the MCH Reference.
- set PLL and others

When you boot into Windows, none of the reference voltage changes will be reflected in ET6 (they will all appear to be the defaults). I tested the rig at 3.83GHz last night using the steps above and it passed Prime Small's for 9 hrs with 1.31-1.33v real load, 1.39v real idle and 1.425v BIOS.










Will be testing today at 4GHz using the same steps...


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arjo_reich* 
I don't use it, but I'm not really the paranoid type who thinks he needs his HDD encrypted. TPM stands for Trusted Platform Module and it's only purpose is to encrypt everything going onto your primary harddrive. Haven't really looked into it further but because of it's nature I would only consider running it on a "stable as stock" type configuration because a BSOD during some drive access.. I don't know, that scares me more than someone finding all my pr0n.

The TPM can do other things but the software necessary isn't included with the mobo (instead it's with Vista Business/Ultimate, Linux and third-party apps). You generally see this stuff in business/government environments. Or in my house.


----------



## Yomny

the instructions on your guide are not very clear.. when you say the default voltages on the left column, what column are you talking about? Where do we get these default voltages from? ET6? then go to bios and input them? When you say to change the Vcore and Dram and that they will no longer reflect as default(i thought ET6 wouldn't change and always show the default settings, so where are you seeing the reference change?) thanks alot for the help and guide, im pretty sure its extremely helpful but a bit more elaboration would help us noobs understand better. Then again if you didn't intend this to be for noobs, ill shut up now.


----------



## spartan789

I've just set this mobo up and set my multiplier at 9 with a 333 FSB (for a stock 3gHz). My question is, when I run realtemp, my clock is shown at 2 gHz. Anyone know why?


----------



## colin niloc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *colin niloc* 
Would HW monitor pick up the cpu vcore spikes people are talking about if you have LLC enabled?

I have ran HW monitor for since 12-12-08 without restarting my rig and the cpu vcore has not changed from 1.39v it reads 1.392v in cpu-z

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
UPDATE!!!!!

I came home today after work checked HWMonitor and found out the Max CPU VCORE made it all the way up to 4.08v

Now that is one hell of a spike if HWMonitor is correct.
I don't know what kind of effect this will have on my CPU but I am turning LLC off.

Here is a Screen shot


----------



## Yomny

spartan , maybe its just showing the default clock or maybe the OC was unsafe and bios reverted back to a safe clock, use CPUZ or even the properties for the computer under control panel should tell you what speed its running at
Colin niloc, i think it that spike did happen(not saying it didn't) you would be seeing and smelling smoke in your room!


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
Where can i find the details on what needs to be disabled before OC'ing this mobo...

1. Virtualization Technology is used by programs such as VirtualPC and VMWare to create virtualized environments.

2. The Thermal Monitor activates your Thermal Control Circuit (TCC) when it hears the PROCHOT# or THERMTRIP# signals...which then either slows down or stops-completely (depending on which signal) the CPU to safe it from catastrophic failures. I thought only suicide-runners disabled this typically?

As for the "c-states" here's a great link to explain what they all do and how they do their work...
Everything you wanted to know about c-states...

As for what do I disable, here are a snippet of the most important ones...

Code:



Code:


*******************************************************
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
*******************************************************
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: [AUTO]
C.I.A.2 ..............................: [Disabled]
Load-Line Calibration.................: [Enabled]

*******************************************************
Standard CMOS Features
*******************************************************
Drive A...............................: [Disabled]
Floppy 3 Mode Support.................: [Disabled]

*******************************************************
Advanced BIOS Features
*******************************************************
Boot Up Floppy Seek...................: [Disabled]
Boot Up Num-Lock......................: [On]
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect.............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...............: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support..................: [Disabled]
C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.....................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology.............: [Enabled]
Delay For HDD (secs)..................: [ 0]
Full Screen LOGO Show.................: [Disabled]
Init Display First....................: [PEG]

*******************************************************
Integrated Peripherals
*******************************************************
Onboard LAN1 Boot ROM.................: [Disabled]
Onboard LAN2 Boot ROM.................: [Disabled]
Onboard SATA/IDE Device...............: [Enabled]
Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode............: [ACHI]
Onboard Serial Port 1.................: [Disabled]
Onboard Parallel Port.................: [Disabled]

*******************************************************
Power Management Setup
*******************************************************
ACPI Suspend Type.....................: [S1(POS)]
USB Device Wake-Up From S3............: [Enabled]
Soft-Off by PWR-BTN...................: [Instant-Off]
PME Event Wake Up.....................: [Disabled]
Power On by Ring......................: [Disabled]
Resume by Alarm.......................: [Disabled]
Date(of Month) Alarm..................: Everyday
TIme(hh:mm:ss) Alarm..................: 00:00:00
HPET Support..........................: [Enabled]
HPET Mode.............................: [64-bit mode]
Power On By Mouse.....................: [Disabled]
Power On By Keyboard..................: [Disabled]
KB Power ON Password..................: [Disabled]


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *colin niloc* 
I came home today after work checked HWMonitor and found out the Max CPU VCORE made it all the way up to 4.08v Now that is one hell of a spike if HWMonitor is correct.

It's not correct...

The software is not monitoring the values correctly but is instead monitoring the input-side of the LLC. I get these same false spikes reports on my OCCT monitoring, but they're bunk and don't really stand up to a strong "reality check"... look at the voltages on your 12v & 5v lines and tell me that your machine would even be running with their current values. You have 0.00v on your 12v lead when that screenie was snapped...and it has a max value of 16.26v - how did that not fry something?


----------



## colin niloc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arjo_reich* 
It's not correct...

The software is not monitoring the values correctly but is instead monitoring the input-side of the LLC. I get these same false spikes reports on my OCCT monitoring, but they're bunk and don't really stand up to a strong "reality check"... look at the voltages on your 12v & 5v lines and tell me that your machine would even be running with their current values. You have 0.00v on your 12v lead when that screenie was snapped...and it has a max value of 16.26v - how did that not fry something?


I understand that, Like I stated before not to sure about Hw monitor but it is spot on with CPU-Z any other time (CPU Vcore).

I shut LLC off just to be safe. I am idling at 1.42v and it drops to 1.38v under load now. My temps aren't much different so no big loss for me.
It might a difference if I was going to OC any higher but right now 3.6 is good.

ETA I am going to monitor the CPU vcore with LLC off using HWmonitor just to see if there any spikes.


----------



## arjo_reich

If anyone's interested...

Code:



Code:


*******************************************************
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
*******************************************************
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: 
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio..................: 
CPU Frequency ........................:

************** Clock Chip Control ************** 
>>>>>> Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: 
C.I.A.2 ..............................:

>>>>>> Advanced Clock Control.........: [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................:

*********** DRAM Performance Control *********** 
Performance Enhance...................: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: 
System Memory Multiplier .............: 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............:

>>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................: 
tRCD .................................: 
tRP...................................: 
tRAS..................................:

>>>>>> Advanced Timing Control........: [Press Enter]
tRRD..................................: 
tWTR..................................: 
tWR...................................: 
tRFC..................................: 
tRTP..................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ...................:

>>>>>> Channel A Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: 
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: 
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
DDR Write Training....................:

>>>>>> Channel A Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: 
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: 
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........:

>>>>>> Channel B Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: 
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: 
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
DDR Write Training....................:

>>>>>> Channel B Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: 
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: 
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........:

********* Motherboard Voltage Control *********
Voltage Types...........Normal..........Current
-----------------------------------------------
>>>>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: 
CPU Vcore..............1.275000v......: 
CPU Termination........1.200v.........: 
CPU PLL................1.500v.........: 
CPU Reference..........0.780v.........:

>>>>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: 
MCH Reference..........0.800v.........: 
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900v.........: 
ICH I/O................1.500v.........: 
ICH Core...............1.100v.........:

>>>>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800v.........: 
DRAM Termination.......0.900v.........: 
Channel A Reference....0.900v.........: 
Channel B Reference....0.900v.........:

*******************************************************
Standard CMOS Features
*******************************************************
Date (mm:dd:yy).......................: 
Time (hh:mm:ss).......................: 
IDE Channel 0 Master..................: 
IDE Channel 0 Slave...................: 
IDE Channel 1 Master..................: 
IDE Channel 1 Slave...................: 
IDE Channel 2 Master..................: 
IDE Channel 2 Slave...................: 
IDE Channel 3 Master..................: 
IDE Channel 3 Slave...................: 
IDE Channel 4 Master..................: 
IDE Channel 4 Slave...................: 
IDE Channel 5 Master..................: 
IDE Channel 5 Slave...................: 
Drive A...............................: 
Floppy 3 Mode Support.................: 
Halt On...............................:

*******************************************************
Advanced BIOS Features
*******************************************************
Hard Disk Boot Priority...............: 
First Boot Device.....................: 
First Boot Device.....................: 
First Boot Device.....................: 
Boot Up Floppy Seek...................: 
Boot Up Num-Lock......................: 
Password Check........................: 
HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability.............: 
CPU Hyper-Threading...................: 
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.................: 
No-Execute Memory Protect.............: 
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...............: 
C2/C2E State Support..................: 
C4/C4E State Support..................: 
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: 
CPU EIST Function.....................: 
Virtualization Technology.............: 
Delay For HDD (secs)..................: 
Full Screen LOGO Show.................: 
Init Display First....................:

*******************************************************
Integrated Peripherals
*******************************************************
SATA RAID/ACHI Mode...................: 
SATA Port0-3 Native Mode..............: 
USB Controller........................: 
USB 2.0 Controller....................: 
USB Keyboard Support..................: 
USB Mouse Support.....................: 
Legacy USB Storage Detect ............: 
Azalia Codec..........................: 
Onboard H/W 1394......................: 
Onboard H/W LAN1......................: 
Onboard H/W LAN2......................: 
Green LAN.............................: 
SMART LAN1............................: 
SMART LAN2............................: 
Onboard LAN1 Boot ROM.................: 
Onboard LAN2 Boot ROM.................: 
Onboard SATA/IDE Device...............: 
Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode............: 
Onboard Serial Port 1.................: 
Onboard Parallel Port.................: 
Parallel Port Mode....................: 
ECP Mode Use DMA......................:

*******************************************************
Power Management Setup
*******************************************************
ACPI Suspend Type.....................: 
USB Device Wake-Up From S3............: 
Soft-Off by PWR-BTN...................: 
PME Event Wake Up.....................: 
Power On by Ring......................: 
Resume by Alarm.......................: 
Date(of Month) Alarm..................: 
TIme(hh:mm:ss) Alarm..................: 
HPET Support..........................: 
HPET Mode.............................: 
Power On By Mouse.....................: 
Power On By Keyboard..................: 
KB Power ON Password..................: 
AC BACK Function......................:

*******************************************************
PnP/PCI Configurations
*******************************************************
Resources Controlled By...............: 
IRQ Resources.........................: 
PCI Latency Timer(CLK)................: 
PCI1 IRQ Assignment...................: 
PCI2 IRQ Assignment...................:


----------



## Yomny

yeah start filling them up and show us what got,what FSB's you're pushing with what settings... it'll help alot of us


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *colin niloc* 
I came home today after work checked HWMonitor and found out the Max CPU VCORE made it all the way up to 4.08v

Most likely this is a sensor error, not that your Vcore actually got to 4.08V. My CPU fan sensor very occasionally reports my fan speed as 675000 RPM and then goes right back to the actual fan speed.

This board uses a cheap IT8718 instead of the (IMO better) Winbond chips for its various sensors, and that seems to be the heart of the problem.

Of course there's no substitute for a good oscilloscope.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arjo_reich* 
2. The Thermal Monitor activates your Thermal Control Circuit (TCC) when it hears the PROCHOT# or THERMTRIP# signals...which then either slows down or stops-completely (depending on which signal) the CPU to safe it from catastrophic failures. I thought only suicide-runners disabled this typically?

The TCC kicks in at approximately Tjmax, assuming the Thermal Monitor or Thermal Monitor 2 features were enabled in BIOS. These slow down the CPU clock to as little as 1/8 of its full speed until the temperature drops to a few degrees below Tjmax (for hysteresis). When this happens PROCHOT# is asserted, whether the Thermal Monitor features are enabled or not.

THERMTRIP# is asserted at several degrees (Intel has not released an exact number) above Tjmax when the CPU decides it's gotten far too hot and does a catastrophic shutdown. This feature cannot be disabled. You will perceive this as a hard lockup requiring a reset or power cycle to get out of. Since the CPU has halted, it finally cools down.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


lol thats true arjo_reich, i was just curious but i really didn't think of it necessary, i dont even put passwords in my BIOS or on even on the windows log on. 
Kimosabi, do you have an option in the bios to set the 1:1 devider? My current MSI only lets me select manual or linked, and when i link it it sets the devider on its own.
If i set the FSB to 400(1600QDR) and have the ram devider at 1:1 wouldn't that put my ddr2_800 alot higher or maybe even cause it to fail? Should i unlinked the ram and set it to run at 800


Well, not exactly a "divider-option" but heres an example:
I now currently run 500FSB. If i want a 1:1 FSB:RAM-divider i will have to set the MCH frequency-latch to whatever matches my FSB.
In the UD3P/R BIOS theres several latches that you can choose for different supported FSB-frequencyauto,200mHz, 266mHz, 333mHz and 400mHz.

Whenever i wanna go for 400 or higher FSB using the 400mHz-latch is a must and to get a 1:1 divider i must use the 2.00D option in the system memory-multiplier. DDR=doubleDataRate so the FSB must be multiplied by 2. Thats 1000mHz RAM/500FSB.
Theres several options in the System Memory-multiplier to get the RAM to run as close as possible to 1:1 divider.


----------



## Yomny

Some what got it, so if i have my ram which is 800ddr2 and lets say my FSB at 400x9 that would set me at 3.6ghz...i need to set the latch at 400 and ram multi at 2.. so that means 800mhz for ram? that doens't equal 1:1. What is the calculation i need to perform to know what ram speed i need to equal the 1:1 ratio with the cpu at lets say 400 fsb(which a 3.6ghz on the q6600). Thanks and plus rep for you i found this little help very usefull since i normally set my ram to stock 800 and i really would have no idea how to do that in this board.

Im not sure my g.skill ddr800 would be able to OC if i use 1:1 devider, since the max voltage is 1.9, i dont thin my modules are the best overclockers.. and the 400 fsb is quite a hard push


----------



## error10

Your G.Skills should run at 800, since that's what they're rated for. In theory, anyway.


----------



## Yomny

yes they do.. but since kimobsabi was suggesting to run the ram at a 1:1 divider, i think that would set my ram way higher and im not sure it will take it..so the 1:1 may not be good for me... and supposively the mobo likes it.

Can someone explain this.. lets say X brand ram pc 6400 with with FSB 400 using 1:1 divider what would it make the ram run at?? Can most ram modules take this huge increase in speed? do alot of people actually run 1:1 divider.

I think i have this all wrong and for some reason i think that divider 1:1 will increase the ram speeds drastically








I need help


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


the instructions on your guide are not very clear.. when you say the default voltages on the left column, what column are you talking about? Where do we get these default voltages from? ET6? then go to bios and input them? When you say to change the Vcore and Dram and that they will no longer reflect as default(i thought ET6 wouldn't change and always show the default settings, so where are you seeing the reference change?) thanks alot for the help and guide, im pretty sure its extremely helpful but a bit more elaboration would help us noobs understand better. Then again if you didn't intend this to be for noobs, ill shut up now.


Sorry for being unclear and I intended this for everyone!

All changes in the guide should be made in the BIOS. And when I said the 'left column' I was referring to the BIOS. There is a column of at the right voltage settings that cannot be changed which shows the default values. Immediately to the right of that there is a column showing what the current voltage settings are (this is the column where you can input voltages).

The reference voltages in the BIOS will change as outlined in the steps... This method seems to be working! Sig rig has been happily Priming away for the last 5 hrs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


Can someone explain this.. lets say X brand ram pc 6400 with with FSB 400 using 1:1 divider what would it make the ram run at?? Can most ram modules take this huge increase in speed? do alot of people actually run 1:1 divider.


PC-6400 RAM runs stock at 800MHz. 400FSB with a 1:1 will equal a RAM frequency of 800MHz, the stock frequency for that RAM. So actually in the case you described, running a 1:1 divider means that the RAM is not really being stressed at all because its running at its rated speed. Also, remember DDR means Dual Data-Rate which means the FSB is double pumped (400x2=800) to get the RAM speed. In almost every OC, running a 1:1 divider puts the least amount of stress on the RAM. Usually this is done to nail down a stable CPU OC. Once the OC is finalized, the RAM can be OC'ed seperately.


----------



## Yomny

MCbrown
what a difference when you blog with mature people as opposed to some other kids around here.. My comment may have come on a bit offensive or rude but by no means was that my intention but i see you mr MCBrown didn't take it that way and came back with a great and reasonable explanation.. Thanks a lot +rep


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


Some what got it, so if i have my ram which is 800ddr2 and lets say my FSB at 400x9 that would set me at 3.6ghz...i need to set the latch at 400 and ram multi at 2.. so that means 800mhz for ram? that doens't equal 1:1. What is the calculation i need to perform to know what ram speed i need to equal the 1:1 ratio with the cpu at lets say 400 fsb(which a 3.6ghz on the q6600). Thanks and plus rep for you i found this little help very usefull since i normally set my ram to stock 800 and i really would have no idea how to do that in this board.

Im not sure my g.skill ddr800 would be able to OC if i use 1:1 devider, since the max voltage is 1.9, i dont thin my modules are the best overclockers.. and the 400 fsb is quite a hard push


To put it very basic 1:1 divider is *always* FSBx2 as long as you run DDR-ram. Hence the name.
But its not always gonna stay inside your supported RAM-speeds so thats why the UD3P has three System Memory Multiplier-options on every Frequency-latch. One lower than 1:1, one 1:1 and one higher than 1:1.

This board is so tweakable compared to my late P5N-D. I was used to setting RAM and FSB Unlinked before i got this one.









*edit* Thanks for the rep, glad i could help.


----------



## Yomny

so i would set the latch and multiplier that would make the ram run at , in my case,
800 mhz? Thanks


----------



## Matt*S.

I have had a pretty horrible experience with my current EVGA 680i board. I am pretty much ready to just say the hell with SLI and get me a board that I can trust. I once had a Gigabyte 915P, and have gone through many Gigabyte's' boards. I've never had a problem with them, in fact, my brother is still using the 915P with Intel P4 530 @ 3.8GHz.

Anyways, I'm wondering if this is as good of a board as the reviews seem to say. I would be using it with my 8800GTS's so that I could still fold on both of 'em and only use one for gaming. Anyone's input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## xlastshotx

I just got my UD3P today








, just got the loop air free, so now all I need to do is get Windows installed and I can start OC'ing this nice motherboard


----------



## cool5k

Hello All,

I'm new to this forum. I would like to build a computer with GA-EP45-UD3P and Q9550. I haven't decided which RAM to get yet, please help me which DDR2's speed is best for the motherboard and the Q9550. Please help in the set up to benefit all the RAM's and Q9550 speed. Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## LuckyX2

Just thought I'd share my lowest vcore super-pi 1M run at 4.5ghz with a e8500 E0
1.3625v in bios 1.328 actual.

1.376v actual looks to be orthos stable for 4.5ghz. I'll do more testing tomorrow for 24/7 volts for 4.5ghz, max clock speed and fsb.

Btw, this was on the sig rig with water and with the F7a bios.

Edit: Just realized I never switched the tab on the one cpu-z to memory and have two of the same cpu-z's in the screenshot. The memory was 1:1/475fsb x 2 = 950mhz/cas4 all at 2.25v actual (2.8v bios)


----------



## Ledge68

You got a nice chip there LuckyX2!


----------



## luckii

i finally was able to get my system to 3.5(438x8) but with 1.46vcore w/ llc. i think i need to mess with other settings so i can lower my vcore. can someone tell me what i should do about the extreme memory profile and (G)mch freq latch? right now they are at auto. also, should i change anything in the "advanced clock control" below chip clock control?


----------



## stn0092

And there's 24 hours...

1.424v vcore under load.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cool5k*


Hello All,

I'm new to this forum. I would like to build a computer with GA-EP45-UD3P and Q9550. I haven't decided which RAM to get yet, please help me which DDR2's speed is best for the motherboard and the Q9550. Please help in the set up to benefit all the RAM's and Q9550 speed. Thanks in advance.

Regards,


Welcome to OCN. You should get RAM that will do DDR2 1000-1066 if you intend to overclock. This will do you fine.


----------



## Enyalius

Yep. These Dominators will work, too. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197">link</a>


----------



## blee1149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
Yep. These Dominators will work, too. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197">link</a>

The mushkin vapor cooling and corsair dominator are probably one of the best rams for DDR2, but how good do they overclock? Will they hit 1300+?

Thanks
Brian


----------



## cool5k

Hi All,

Thanks to Error10 and Engaliur for pointing out the RAM. What setting in the BIOS should I use to get RAM run at 1:1 speed. I have read a lot last night in this thread, but I still get confuse. I have read many posts on Q9550's club that all use PC2-6400 800Mhz. The Dual Channel 400FSB X 2 =800Mhz then the 400FSB speed of Q9550 and the RAM's speed will matched. Please show me where can I get more information about setting up.

Regards


----------



## kimosabi

Never heard of any Dominators hitting 1300. They might be but i doubt it.


----------



## Robilar

They won't with the newer kits. Back when corsair was using Micron D9 IC's possibly.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cool5k*


Hi All,

Thanks to Error10 and Engaliur for pointing out the RAM. What setting in the BIOS should I use to get RAM run at 1:1 speed. I have read a lot last night in this thread, but I still get confuse. I have read many posts on Q9550's club that all use PC2-6400 800Mhz. The Dual Channel 400FSB X 2 =800Mhz then the 400FSB speed of Q9550 and the RAM's speed will matched. Please show me where can I get more information about setting up.

Regards


If you want 1:1 then just set the "System Memory Multiplier" to 2.00B and enjoy.


----------



## LuckyX2

1hr orthos stable 4.5ghz e8500 E0 at 1.392v vcore. Im likely going to be using this for my 24/7 settings. And i did it again with the memory tab







same memory settings as before 950mhz cas 4

max clock and fsb coming soon


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuckyX2* 
1hr orthos stable 4.5ghz e8500 E0 at 1.392v vcore. Im likely going to be using this for my 24/7 settings. And i did it again with the memory tab







same memory settings as before 950mhz cas 4

max clock and fsb coming soon

Looks sexeh!









Did you have to touch clock-skew or drive-volts? And for 24/7 isnt that Vcore a little too high?


----------



## VitasLoWang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mhsbrian* 
I've had amazing results with my quad on this board, just got it last week







.

Here's where I've gotten with my Q6600 so far, my memory is holding me back though :/ my crucial RMA's haven't came back yet!

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=449736

*** EDIT****

Stable at 3.4ghz now, I'm kinda shocked, I'm using poor quality Apacer 6400 memory and I've gotten this far !

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=449739

man this is nothing so great







I have achieved 3.5GHz with my old GA-965P-S3 ;-) I hope it will go higher on UD3R which I plan to buy. I will also play with water cooling so it may help.


----------



## xlastshotx

Can anyone explain to me why this is happening with my vCore voltages:
Bios: 1.36875v
Idle: 1.344v
Load: 1.312v

Bios: 1.37500v
Idle: 1.344v
Load: 1.312v

Bios: 1.38125v
Idle: 1.344v
Load: 1.312v

Bios: 1.38750v
Idle: 1.344v
Load 1.312v

Bios: 1.39375v
Idle: 1.344v
Load 1.312v

Changing my vCore voltages in the bios has no effect on my actual voltages when in windows....???


----------



## MM-K

Anyone know if Sunbeam Core Contact will work with this board?

Or what would be a good cpu cooler for this board that doesnt cost $70+ and will mount horizontally without blocking the RAM slots?

I'm planning on buying a e8400 and trying to hit close to 4ghz, my case will either be a coolermaster cm690 or cosmos s w/ window side panel depending on the videocard I buy and they will be loaded up with plenty of fans.


----------



## Ledge68

I remember reading somewhere that it does not fit. I can't remember if it was on these forums or not?


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
Anyone know if Sunbeam Core Contact will work with this board?

Or what would be a good cpu cooler for this board that doesnt cost $70+ and will mount horizontally without blocking the RAM slots?

I'm planning on buying a e8400 and trying to hit close to 4ghz, my case will either be a coolermaster cm690 or cosmos s w/ window side panel depending on the videocard I buy and they will be loaded up with plenty of fans.

I know for a fact that the retention brackets on both Silent Knight 2 and Tunique tower are too big and needs modding.
Not too sure about the Sunbeam though.


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Looks sexeh!









Did you have to touch clock-skew or drive-volts? And for 24/7 isnt that Vcore a little too high?


No I didn't touch either, due to inexperience. (my previous motherboards didn't have the option to change those settings.) So if anyone would like to explain what they do and when/how much you would change them I would appreciate that. And 1.392 is too much for 24/7? My goal was 4.5ghz 24/7 under 1.4v. I thought the general consensus was to keep it below 1.4-1.45v for 24/7 for air and I'm on water.

Here's my max fsb of 615mhz after about 15-20min of tweaking, I might be able to get more with more time but I'm satisfied with this

Here's my max clock of 5.1ghz. vcore was 1.64v

Here's a 19.2k 3dmark06 run at 4.65ghz and my 260gtx 216


----------



## javier

I just bought 2 more sticks of corsair CM2X2096-8500C5D sticks for my rig, and I can not for the life of me get this board to post with all 4 sticks! Has anyone else had this problem? I tried loading defaults for the board and letting everything run stock, and that didn't work. I tried upping the DRAM voltages and MCH voltages and that didn't work...

Any ideas?!


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *javier*


I just bought 2 more sticks of corsair CM2X2096-8500C5D sticks for my rig, and I can not for the life of me get this board to post with all 4 sticks! Has anyone else had this problem? I tried loading defaults for the board and letting everything run stock, and that didn't work. I tried upping the DRAM voltages and MCH voltages and that didn't work...

Any ideas?!


Have you tried a bios update?

Speaking of which, do these Gigabyte boards have something like EZflash such as Asus boards have? I like the method of flashing the bios with a USB thumbdrive.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy*


Speaking of which, do these Gigabyte boards have something like EZflash such as Asus boards have? I like the method of flashing the bios with a USB thumbdrive.


Yes you can do that.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Yes you can do that.


Great! I'm buying a UD3P next tuesday for my E8400 build since the board dropped about €15 in price. It will be my first Gigabyte board.


----------



## kimosabi

Welcome to the club.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


Can anyone explain to me why this is happening with my vCore voltages:
Bios: 1.36875v
Idle: 1.344v
Load: 1.312v

Bios: 1.37500v
Idle: 1.344v
Load: 1.312v

Bios: 1.38125v
Idle: 1.344v
Load: 1.312v

Bios: 1.38750v
Idle: 1.344v
Load 1.312v

Bios: 1.39375v
Idle: 1.344v
Load 1.312v

Changing my vCore voltages in the bios has no effect on my actual voltages when in windows....???


Exact same thing happens on my board. It seems that the vCore can only be bumped up in certain increments but the BIOS lists many values between those increments. Thats why the vCore doesn't increase between certain ranges of values in the BIOS.

BTW I finally got my C1 8hrs Prime stable at 4.0GHz, LLC disabled with 1.39v real load which is 1.46v real idle and ~1.49v in the BIOS (can't remember the exact BIOS value). The system is also rock stable at the same multi and divider (471*8.5) with LLC enabled with 1.425v in the BIOS which is 1.39v real idle and load (no vDroop).

Given that LLC is considered by some to be dangerous for 45nm chips, which is _more_ dangerous: running well within safe voltages with LLC enabled or running just outside the safe voltage limit at idle without LLC enabled?


----------



## error10

1.4125 with LLC enabled is not really a problem. The VRM on these boards seems to be slightly better at holding the voltage steady than on the ASUS boards. But the real issue is that the so-called 1.3625V safe limit for 45nm chips is, well, extremely conservative. Everyone should read their processor datasheet.


----------



## Villainstone

Where can I find my CPU data sheet and not to be dumb but what info exacatly does it tell. Does every CPU have a different data sheet? or is it more like batch specific (maybe model?)

In any event still stock here.


----------



## error10

Google is your friend.


----------



## Yomny

Guys i have a basic question about overclocking. When do i know, if it is possible to know, when im not booting because of low vcore or low NB voltage or maybe too much voltage? if too much voltage can cause a certain clock speed not to boot. Thank you


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Generally if Prime95 Smalls crashes the system or causes BSOD, vCore is too low. If one of the cores fails then NB or one of the reference voltages is too low. Obviously if Prime Blend fails the NB is too low or DRAM is not stable.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


Exact same thing happens on my board. It seems that the vCore can only be bumped up in certain increments but the BIOS lists many values between those increments. Thats why the vCore doesn't increase between certain ranges of values in the BIOS.

BTW I finally got my C1 8hrs Prime stable at 4.0GHz, LLC disabled with 1.39v real load which is 1.46v real idle and ~1.49v in the BIOS (can't remember the exact BIOS value). The system is also rock stable at the same multi and divider (471*8.5) with LLC enabled with 1.4125v in the BIOS which is 1.39v real idle and load (no vDroop).

Given that LLC is considered by some to be dangerous for 45nm chips, which is _more_ dangerous: running well within safe voltages with LLC enabled or running just outside the safe voltage limit at idle without LLC enabled?


ah ok.

Oh well its not a big deal I can get 4.1Ghz easily out of my Q9550 with this board with 1.32v, next stop 4.5Ghz+ (once I figure out how to tune this board)


----------



## error10

Still working on 4.25GHz here with not much luck. It boots up fine but locks up hard the moment I put it under load.

I've had CPU voltage up to 1.4000 with LLC on and that doesn't seem to help. (It's currently 1.3625. and that's stable at 4GHz.) NB voltage at 1.42V and NB GTL ref at 1.03V.

Flashed to the F7a BIOS, no help there.


----------



## Yomny

man i normally get a core to fail in small lft in prime.. so i bumped the NB v a bit more and this time around it took it even less time to fail one of the cores. Whats the deal here.. any advise please. Im trying to get 3ghz out of q6600 but im @ 1.43vcore and 1.4 in NB


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


man i normally get a core to fail in small lft in prime.. so i bumped the NB v a bit more and this time around it took it even less time to fail one of the cores. Whats the deal here.. any advise please. Im trying to get 3ghz out of q6600 but im @ 1.43vcore and 1.4 in NB


Try upping your PLL and/or Termination.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


man i normally get a core to fail in small lft in prime.. so i bumped the NB v a bit more and this time around it took it even less time to fail one of the cores. Whats the deal here.. any advise please. Im trying to get 3ghz out of q6600 but im @ 1.43vcore and 1.4 in NB


Well, the first thing to do, is to buy a GA-EP45-UD3P!


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Well, the first thing to do, is to buy a GA-EP45-UD3P!


lol, i didnt even notice that one.


----------



## Yomny

you're right.. i was just wondering as a general reference for overclocking, i wanted to know when do i need more NB volt or vcore. This mobo i have can't really OC much, it wont get pass 300 fsb without doing a lot of tweaking to the voltage settings.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
you're right.. i was just wondering as a general reference for overclocking, i wanted to know when do i need more NB volt or vcore. This mobo i have can't really OC much, it wont get pass 300 fsb without doing a lot of tweaking to the voltage settings.

Well you did post in the thread for a completely different motherboard, which isn't going to help you at all, since the people who might know something about your motherboard might not even read this thread.


----------



## Yomny

yeah i know, its just sometimes is kinda of hard to get help, so when i find a group of users that do provide.. i kinda want to ask them all my thoughts. thanks though, we should keep this solely fir GA's mobo.


----------



## stn0092

Well, I decided to put my Q9550 back into my motherboard. I did twenty runs in Intel's Burn Test at 490x8.5; I'm waiting for OCCT's two hour run to finish and then I'll move onto prime. I can do 500x8.5 by raising BIOS vcore to 1.50v, which puts me at 1.404v under load. Although the temps at that voltage are fine when blending (66Â°C high), it gets a bit crazy when I'm running IBT (touch and go at 80Â°C; averages around 76Â°C).

There's still the question that MCBrown.CA has been throwing around though: Is it better to:

1) be at 1.392v load and idle with LLC on?
2) have LLC off, idling at 1.456v and loading at 1.392v?

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
*******************************************************
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
*******************************************************
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: [Fast]
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: [8X]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio..................: [+0.5]
CPU Frequency ........................: 4.17GHz (490x8.5)

************** Clock Chip Control ************** 
>>>>>> Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: 490
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: [100]
C.I.A.2 ..............................: [Disabled]

>>>>>> Advanced Clock Control.........: [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.......................: [900mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: [900mV]
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: [0ps]

*********** DRAM Performance Control *********** 
Performance Enhance...................: [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).......: [Disabled]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: [400MHz]
System Memory Multiplier .............: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 980
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: [Manual]

>>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................: 5
tRCD .................................: 5
tRP...................................: 5
tRAS..................................: 15

>>>>>> Advanced Timing Control........: [Press Enter]
tRRD..................................: [AUTO]
tWTR..................................: [AUTO]
tWR...................................: [AUTO]
tRFC..................................: [AUTO]
tRTP..................................: [AUTO]
Command Rate (CMD) ...................: [2]

>>>>>> Channel A Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: [9]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: [AUTO]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: [AUTO]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: [AUTO]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: [AUTO]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: [AUTO]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: [AUTO]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: [AUTO]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: [AUTO]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [AUTO]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [AUTO]
DDR Write Training....................: [AUTO]

>>>>>> Channel A Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: 1066MHz
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: [AUTO]
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: [AUTO]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: [AUTO]
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: [AUTO]
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [AUTO]
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: [AUTO]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [AUTO]
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........: [AUTO]

>>>>>> Channel B Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: [9]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: [AUTO]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: [AUTO]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: [AUTO]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: [AUTO]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: [AUTO]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: [AUTO]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: [AUTO]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: [AUTO]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [AUTO]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [AUTO]
DDR Write Training....................: [AUTO]

>>>>>> Channel B Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: 1066MHz
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: [AUTO]
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: [AUTO]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: [AUTO]
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: [AUTO]
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [AUTO]
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: [AUTO]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [AUTO]
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........: [AUTO]

********* Motherboard Voltage Control *********
Voltage Types...........Normal..........Current
-----------------------------------------------
>>>>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: [Disabled]
CPU Vcore..............1.275000v......: [1.49375] (1.392 load)
CPU Termination........1.200v.........: [1.42]
CPU PLL................1.500v.........: [1.59]
CPU Reference..........0.780v.........: [0.899] (0.760 when VTT @ 1.20)

>>>>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: [1.48]
MCH Reference..........0.800v.........: [0.939] (0.80 when VTT @ 1.20)
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900v.........: [AUTO]
ICH I/O................1.500v.........: [1.570]
ICH Core...............1.100v.........: [1.100]

>>>>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800v.........: [2.12]
DRAM Termination.......0.900v.........: [AUTO]
Channel A Reference....0.900v.........: [AUTO]
Channel B Reference....0.900v.........: [AUTO]

[/CODE]


----------



## 247

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Here is a Q6600 on the UD3P (lest we think its only the 45nm quads that are feeling the love)

Can you post ET6 voltage screen for newbie please.


----------



## henrybravo

@stn0092, what version BIOS are you running? I'm having issues getting my g.skill memory stable at high fsb's (at 1:1 ratio). I think you and I have the same memory.

HB


----------



## MCBrown.CA

STN thanks for the template... Judging by your clock speeds, I'm guessing the chip is an E0? I will be testing with your template tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## MingoDynasty

Is there a guide as to what exactly to do with stuff like cpu termination, cpu pll, cpu reference, mch/ich core/reference, etc.?


----------



## 247

Hi guys, this my first overclock and after one hour prime95 stable. I hope can get more tweak latter. Thank you for information.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *henrybravo* 
@stn0092, what version BIOS are you running? I'm having issues getting my g.skill memory stable at high fsb's (at 1:1 ratio). I think you and I have the same memory.

HB

I'm using F4. Try the easy stuff first:

1) Check "Performance Enhance" and "Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)" and ensure that they're set to [Standard] and [Disabled], respectively.
2) Lower the command rate to 2 if you haven't already.
3) Manually set the timings under "Standard Timing Control."
4) Lower the "MCH Frequency Latch" to 400MHz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
STN thanks for the template... Judging by your clock speeds, I'm guessing the chip is an E0? I will be testing with your template tonight or tomorrow.

Yep, E0.


----------



## TB404

People,
Thanks for this informative thread.

I now achieved a stable 400x9 OC with memory at 5-5-5-15.

However,
Despite the system being rock solid in prime etc, when gaming (particulary GTA:IV) you can feel it stutters along every few seconds, regadless of what's on screen. This is quite annoying and I'm not sure what to do? I tried bumping Vcore and PLL one notch up but no avail.

PS
GPU is not OCed.

Please share yoru thouhgts,

Thanks!

Bios settings bellow:

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.60GHz (400*9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 900
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 50
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 960
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time............................... 5
tRCD .......................................... 5
tRP............................................ 5
tRASâ€¦.......................................... 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... 4
tWTR........................................... 4
tWR............................................ 8
tRFC........................................... 68
tRTP........................................... 4
Command Rate (CMD) ............................ 2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ 800Mhz

Channel A Timing setting
Static tRead Value.........................: 11
tRD Phase0 Adjustment....................:1 [Auto]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................:0 [Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ...................:0 [Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................: 0 [Auto]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)...................: 8 [Auto]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: 8 [Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: 7 [Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)...................: 9 [Auto]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...................: [Auto]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...................: [Auto]

Channel B
Static tRead Value........................:11
tRD Phase0 Adjustment....................:1 [Auto]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................:0 [Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ...................:0 [Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................: 0 [Auto]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)...................: 8 [Auto]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: 8 [Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: 7 [Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)...................: 9 [Auto]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...................: [Auto]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...................: [Auto]

Motherboard Voltage Control

Load-Line Calibration .................. Enabled
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦..........................: 1.38750V
CPU Terminationâ€¦........................: 1.300V
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.......................... : 1.350V
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦........................: 0.760 [Auto]

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦........................: 1.300
MCH Reference â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ .......: [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........: [Auto]
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦........................: 1.590
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.300

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦.......................: 2.000
DRAM Termination â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.................: [Auto]
Channel A Reference â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.......: [Auto]
Channel B Reference â€¦â€¦. â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..........: [Auto]

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect .............. [Enabled]

---------------------

Spec:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 Stepping (2.4GHz 1066MHz)
Arctic Cooling AC-FRZ-7P Freezer 7 Pro
4GB (2x2GB) Corsair TwinX DDR2 XMS2 Dominator, PC2-8500(1066)
XFX GTX 260 (216 Cores) 896MB
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P iP45
Coolermaster RealPower 700W Modular PSU
Antec 300 Three Hundred Case


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MingoDynasty*


Is there a guide as to what exactly to do with stuff like cpu termination, cpu pll, cpu reference, mch/ich core/reference, etc.?


I have followed this thread from the start and I havenÂ´t seen a guide yet, it sure should have one, after all itÂ´s a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P *Overclocking Guide* thread.

All the guys who have reach good OC result should contribute and make a templet, and for example, what to think about, when people want to tune 45nm,65nm dual, quad core , 2x1, 4x1, 2x2, 4x2 ram, single VGA, crossfire.

@Robilar, you started this thread, you should have templet in the OP that people can use.

It should also look something like the The Asus P5E/Maximus X38 Thread OP, it has a lot of info and are very helpful.

ThatÂ´s my humble opinion.


----------



## Robilar

I'll be sure to add some templates and summaries to the front page... After Xmas/New Years.

*Kind of a busy time for a parent*.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I'll be sure to add some templates and summaries to the front page... After Xmas/New Years.

Excellent









I got one, it was meant to be a Christmas present but I could not wait so itÂ´s up and running already.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
*Kind of a busy time for a parent*.

Sorry, donÂ´t want to push you.









I have a familly too, so I now itÂ´s a busy time.

Merry Christmas

Ooops forgot, my contribution to this thread

HereÂ´s a templet

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P Template*******

Robust Graphics Booster []

CPU Clock Ratio []

Fine CPU Clock Ratio []

**********Clock Chip Control***************

CPU Host Clock Control []

CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) []

PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) []

C.I.A 2 []

*********Advanced Clock Control**********

CPU Clock Drive []

PCI Express Clock Drive []

CPU Clock Skew []

MCH Clock Skew []

*******DRAM Performance Control********

Performance Enhance []

Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) []

(G) MCH Frequency Latch []

System Memory Multipler []

Memory Frequency []

DRAM Timing Selectable []

CAS Latency Time []

tRCD []

tRP []

tRAS []

*******Advanced Timing Control***********

tRRD []

tWTR []

tWR []

tRFC []

tRTP []

Command Rate (cmd) []

***********Motherboard Voltage Control*******

Load-Line Calibration []

CPU Vcore []

CPU Termination []

CPU PLL []

CPU Reference []

MCH Core []

MCH Reference []

MCH/DRAM Refernce []

ICH I/O []

ICH Core []

DRAM Voltage []

DRAM Termination []

Channel A Ref []

Channel B Ref []

Channel Timing Settings

Static tRead Value []

tRD Phase0 Adjustment []

tRD Phase1 Adjustment []

tRD Phase2 Adjustment []

tRD Phase3 Adjustment []

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) []

tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) []

tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) []

tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) []

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control []

Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control []

DDR Write Training []

Channel Driving Settings

Drive Strength Profile []

Data Driving Pull Up Level []

cmd Driving Pull Up Level []

ctrl Driving Pull Up Level []

clk Driving Pull Up Level []

Data Driving Pull Down Level []

cmd Driving Pull Down Level []

ctrl Driving Pull Down Level []

clk Driving Pull Down Level []

*****************Advanced BIOS Features*********

CPU Multithreading []

Limit CPUID Max to 3 []

No-Execute memory Protect []

CPU Enhance Halt (CIE) []

C2/C2E State Support []

C4/C4E State Support []

CPU Thermal Monitor []

CPU EIST Function []

Virtualization Technology []

[/CODE]


----------



## Yomny

Guys is it any good to use ET6 with this board? Does it adjust voltages automatically


----------



## Yomny

ok guys come on just got the mobo and im already trying out my 3.2ghz.. i know i need 1.2 NB voltage to get 380(didn't test higher) and well i have my vcore 1.47 in windows and 1.44 under load. I have a 1.32 VID chip, im failing prime small lfts very quick, core 1 to be exact. Should i raise the vcore or the NB


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
Guys is it any good to use ET6 with this board? Does it adjust voltages automatically

Id never use windows software to adjust anything. BIOS is your friend.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
Generally if Prime95 Smalls crashes the system or causes BSOD, vCore is too low. If one of the cores fails then NB or one of the reference voltages is too low. Obviously if Prime Blend fails the NB is too low or DRAM is not stable.

Maybe this will help ya, yomni.^^^^^^^^


----------



## Yomny

ok i can basically boot to windows without any crashes using 1.31 idle & under load using LLC(controls all the vdroop







in bios its 1.35 or so.. i have my MCH at 1.2 and i dont know what other reference voltages i need to update.. i have them all at stock..(not auto)


----------



## Yomny

well i got a good 333 stable with 1.24 MHC and the second i raised the multi to 9 and booted, primed failed a couple of cores... how come.. isn't the mch stable? Why else could prime small lft be failiing.. im not crashing or freezing.


----------



## Yomny

ok guys now would be a good time to help out. Anyways im at 1.31 vcore under load and 1.26 mch trying to run 333 fsb. It seems that the more i add MCH the quicker prime fails one or more cores. Any help would sure be appreciated.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
Generally if Prime95 Smalls crashes the system or causes BSOD, vCore is too low. If one of the cores fails then NB or one of the reference voltages is too low. Obviously if Prime Blend fails the NB is too low or DRAM is not stable.

Read this again.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
ok guys now would be a good time to help out. Anyways im at 1.31 vcore under load and 1.26 mch trying to run 333 fsb. It seems that the more i add MCH the quicker prime fails one or more cores. Any help would sure be appreciated.









Youre at stock Vcore i believe. Whats your VID? The Q6600 is a 65nm so juice that Vcore up.
IMO your focusing way too much on your MCH.


----------



## Yomny

i know but i though if i could make it to windows or while priming i dind't freeze or get a BSOD i should focus on the mch. Thanks for the reply. How can i post my .txt file with all my bios settings.. the format i copied from here a couple of pages ago?


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Id never use windows software to adjust anything. BIOS is your friend.









Excellent advice Kimosabi







Never trust any Windows apps to accurately adjust OC options...

A few pages ago we went over how ET6 doesn't accurately reflect voltages. It usual just displays the defaults.


----------



## Yomny

ok i checked ET6 and its reflecting the voltages i have set in bios, i bump vcore to 1.36 idle& underload i get no vdroop using LLC. The MCH i set to 1.26 but im feeling that this is way too much for only 333 fsb.
Robust Graphics Booster ..............:
CPU Clock Ratio ......................:
Fine CPU Clock Ratio..................:
CPU Frequency ........................: 3ghz

************** Clock Chip Control **************
>>>>>> Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................:
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: 333
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: 100
C.I.A.2 ..............................: dis

>>>>>> Advanced Clock Control.........: [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.......................:
PCI Express Clock Drive...............:
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................:
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................:

*********** DRAM Performance Control ***********
Performance Enhance...................: standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: 300
System Memory Multiplier .............: 2
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 667
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............:

>>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................: 5
tRCD .................................: 5
tRP...................................: 5
tRAS..................................: 15

>>>>>> Advanced Timing Control........: [Press Enter]
tRRD..................................:
tWTR..................................:
tWR...................................:
tRFC..................................:
tRTP..................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ...................:

>>>>>> Channel A Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................:
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................:
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................:
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................:
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................:
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................:
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................:
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................:
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................:
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........:
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........:
DDR Write Training....................:

>>>>>> Channel A Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............:
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............:
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............:
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............:
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............:
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........:
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........:
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........:
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........:

>>>>>> Channel B Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................:
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................:
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................:
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................:
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................:
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................:
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................:
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................:
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................:
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........:
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........:
DDR Write Training....................:

>>>>>> Channel B Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............:
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............:
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............:
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............:
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............:
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........:
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........:
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........:
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........:

********* Motherboard Voltage Control *********
Voltage Types...........Normal..........Current
-----------------------------------------------
>>>>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: enabled
CPU Vcore..............1.275000v......: 1.38 1.36 under load& idle
CPU Termination........1.200v.........:
CPU PLL................1.500v.........:
CPU Reference..........0.780v.........:

>>>>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: 1.26
MCH Reference..........0.800v.........:
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900v.........:
ICH I/O................1.500v.........:
ICH Core...............1.100v.........:

>>>>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800v.........:
DRAM Termination.......0.900v.........:
Channel A Reference....0.900v.........:
Channel B Reference....0.900v.....


----------



## Yomny

alright guys after much breaking my head.. trying other peoples settings and reading several overclocking reviews on the board, i cant get it to run stable in prime small for even seconds. I did try increasing vtt or cpu term, vcore, mch, even dram got a bump in juice and i cant run stable. Im going to call it quits until i can find better help with the board. Thanks to all and happy holidays.


----------



## litho

hey guys has any one have any idea how to use both lan inputs together?


----------



## Robilar

Plug both of them into your router.

In theory, the gigabyte lan controllers should provide tandem throughput but I've always believed it was hype.


----------



## litho

oh lol so there is no option to enable both or something like in the 780i ?

also am overclocking my q6600 and don't really now what I should have enabled and disabled in bios. any key tips ? going for a 3.6~3.8ghz oc


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
alright guys after much breaking my head.. trying other peoples settings and reading several overclocking reviews on the board, i cant get it to run stable in prime small for even seconds. I did try increasing vtt or cpu term, vcore, mch, even dram got a bump in juice and i cant run stable. Im going to call it quits until i can find better help with the board. Thanks to all and happy holidays.

Dude, theres no plug-in settings that we can provide you with thats guaranteed to work on your system. Every system is unique, thats why OCing is a step by step process with testing each step.

I strongly advice you to read more sticky's here. Do some more research. Dont just slap in settings in your BIOS. That helps you nada.

And if our help doesn't satisfy you I'm sorry about that.


----------



## Yomny

Im not asking you for any settings, im asking you help me understand what the BIOS settings in this board(that's why im in this thread) mean.. PLL, Reference and which settings maybe helped others stabilize their systems.. Just to clear what you thought i needed from you.. but thanks anyways. Happy overclocking


----------



## afzsom

I haven't been keeping up with this thread, but my UD3P just arrived today and I'm wondering if the F6 BIOS is the one to use. I'm not sure which BIOS is installed, but if the F6 is worth it, I'll flash to it.


----------



## Yomny

i think most of the people here use F7 and i beleive there's a link on the first page where you can download it from..


----------



## afzsom

That's a beta BIOS. Not sure if I want to go messing around with a beta BIOS just yet. I've downloaded the F6 though.

It says it has a dual BIOS system, so if I install the F7A BIOS and it mucks up, it'll just copy the backup BIOS to the main BIOS and I'll be good to go?


----------



## TB404

Whiel on the subject,
Is there an elegant way for me to save the BIOS settings (voltages, timing etc) and switch between over clocked and stock - without having to write down all the values again?

Thanks!


----------



## error10

The F7a BIOS seems fine.


----------



## afzsom

Thanks for the confidence vote. I'll give that one a shot.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TB404* 
Whiel on the subject,
Is there an elegant way for me to save the BIOS settings (voltages, timing etc) and switch between over clocked and stock - without having to write down all the values again?

Thanks!

On the BIOS main menu, hit F11. Hit F12 to load.


----------



## TB404

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


On the BIOS main menu, hit F11. Hit F12 to load.


Thanks!


----------



## MCBrown.CA

F7a BIOS has caused me no issues what-so-ever...


----------



## afzsom

Yep, F7A BIOS installed without a hitch. Haven't tested it much, been to a lot of Christmas parties lately...*hic*


----------



## 247

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


alright guys after much breaking my head.. trying other peoples settings and reading several overclocking reviews on the board, i cant get it to run stable in prime small for even seconds. I did try increasing vtt or cpu term, vcore, mch, even dram got a bump in juice and i cant run stable. Im going to call it quits until i can find better help with the board. Thanks to all and happy holidays.


Yomny, try my BIOS template see how they work for you. I run stable @ 3.20 for now. I will try 400x9 later.

************************************************** ***** 
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.) 
************************************************** ***** 
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: [Fast] 
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: [8X] 
CPU Frequency ........................: 3.20GHz(400x8)

************** Clock Chip Control ************** 
>>>>>> Standard Clock Control 
CPU Host Clock Control................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: 400 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: [100] 
C.I.A.2 ..............................: [Disabled]

>>>>>> Advanced Clock Control.........: [Press Enter] 
CPU Clock Drive.......................: [800mV] 
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: [900mV] 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: [50ps] 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: [50ps]

*********** DRAM Performance Control *********** 
Performance Enhance...................: [Standard] 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: [AUTO] 
System Memory Multiplier .............: [2.00D] 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 800 
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: [Manual]

>>>>>> Standard Timing Control 
CAS Latency Time......................: 5 
tRCD .................................: 5 
tRP...................................: 5 
tRAS..................................: 15

>>>>>> Advanced Timing Control........: [Press Enter] 
tRRD..................................: [4] 
tWTR..................................: [4] 
tWR...................................: [6] 
tRFC..................................: [54] 
tRTP..................................: [4] 
Command Rate (CMD) ...................: [2]

>>>>>> Channel A Timing Settings......: [Press Enter] 
Static tRead Value....................: [9] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: [AUTO] 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: [AUTO] 
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: [AUTO] 
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: [AUTO] 
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: [AUTO] 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: [AUTO] 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: [AUTO] 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: [AUTO] 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [AUTO] 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [AUTO] 
DDR Write Training....................: [AUTO]

>>>>>> Channel A Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter] 
Driving Strength Profile..............: 1066MHz 
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: [AUTO] 
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: [AUTO] 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: [AUTO] 
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: [AUTO] 
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [AUTO] 
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: [AUTO] 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [AUTO] 
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........: [AUTO]

>>>>>> Channel B Timing Settings......: [Press Enter] 
Static tRead Value....................: [9] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: [AUTO] 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: [AUTO] 
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: [AUTO] 
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: [AUTO] 
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: [AUTO] 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: [AUTO] 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: [AUTO] 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: [AUTO] 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [AUTO] 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [AUTO] 
DDR Write Training....................: [AUTO]

>>>>>> Channel B Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter] 
Driving Strength Profile..............: 1066MHz 
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: [AUTO] 
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: [AUTO] 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: [AUTO] 
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: [AUTO] 
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [AUTO] 
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: [AUTO] 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [AUTO] 
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........: [AUTO]

********* Motherboard Voltage Control ********* 
Voltage Types...........Normal..........Current 
----------------------------------------------- 
>>>>>> CPU 
Load-Line Calibration.................: [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore..............1.32500v......: [1.375v] 
CPU Termination........1.200v.........: [1.220v] 
CPU PLL................1.500v.........: [1.500v] 
CPU Reference..........0.760v.........: [AUTO]

>>>>>> MCH/ICH 
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: [1.200v] 
MCH Reference..........0.760v.........: [AUTO] 
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900v.........: [AUTO] 
ICH I/O................1.590v.........: [1.590v] 
ICH Core...............1.100v.........: [1.200v]

>>>>>> DRAM 
DRAM Voltage...........1.800v.........: [1.840v] 
DRAM Termination.......0.900v.........: [AUTO] 
Channel A Reference....0.900v.........: [AUTO] 
Channel B Reference....0.900v.........: [AUTO] 
Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect..............: [ Disabled] *Note* Must be enabled to flash from USB


----------



## hydroman

Curious to know if anyones running a pair of hd 4870s in crossfire on this board. Im thinking of growing crossfire but not sure if running at 8x will hinder performance.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hydroman* 
Curious to know if anyones running a pair of hd 4870s in crossfire on this board. Im thinking of growing crossfire but not sure if running at 8x will hinder performance.

You'll be fine. Maybe a tiny performance hit in some benchmarks and none in others.

Bear in mind, tweaktown's article is not that well thought out.
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/15...p45/index.html


----------



## soundx98

Rig #3
E8400 EO
EP45-UD3P
2G x2 GSkill Pi Black (F2-6400CL4D-4GBPI-B)
eVGA 9800GT
Ultra X-Pro 600W
WD5000AAKS
Logitech DiNovo
In an old Antec Super LanBoy while I wait for a sale on the Lian-Li PC-32B

Assembled it, Flashed to F7a Bios, set to 500x8, 1.3625 Vcore and hit the power button.
(C1E, EIST, and LoadLine Enabled.)

So dang easy it took the "fun" out of the build.








I'll do some tweaking over the weekend and go for 525x8.
Doesn't have the construction quality or the looks of the ASUS ME or DFI LP LT P35 T2R but a Very Nice Board.


----------



## Yomny

well when i tried the 400x8 i wouldn't even boot, not even using 1.4vcore. so i had to use 9 and run 345 FSB. Still nothing though, i would get a BSOD. I turned it down to 333x9 and gave it a try using 1.38vcore but i still couldn't pass prime. What exactly do the settings under Advanced Clock do? Thanks alot for your help though.

i have a weird issue i could run a stable 333 fsb with 1.24 MCH using a multi of 6 but when i try to raise the multi to 9 i can boot to windows but i cant run a stable prime small fft's for more than a few secs. Do you think its my cpu?


----------



## stn0092

If you fail small FFTs, then yes, it is your CPU. Can you at least do small FFTs at stock?


----------



## Yomny

yeah i can do them at 2.9 with 1.33vcore well i guess i have to upgrade my fan because my zalman 9700 is not really letting me use more than 1.3vcore without hitting 63C. I figured its the CPU vcore because i ran the FSB 350 with stock MCH voltage and no problems what so ever now the second i raise the multiplier to 9 it fails. Thanks ill get back to it as soon as my WC setup arrives this monday.


----------



## henrybravo

@soundx98, your CPU termination voltage @ 1.6v is dangerously high. Absolute maximum is 1.45v but really it should be under 1.4v for 24/7 use. The guys at Anandtech burned up a QX9650 in a few months by running 1.51v termination.

http://www.anandtech.com/weblog/showpost.aspx?i=428


----------



## Barry

Well, I've been trying to hit 4.0ghz on my e7200. I can get as high as 3.8,i've seen 3.9 once but it wasn't stable.when i run blend on prime it will run for about 45min then one core stops. I'm running everything on auto for the most part.If i up the vcore any it won't post,strange. I'm running 423x9.0. I have been reading the post over at xtremesystems,man is the a bundle of information


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


yeah i can do them at 2.9 with 1.33vcore well i guess i have to upgrade my fan because my zalman 9700 is not really letting me use more than 1.3vcore without hitting 63C. I figured its the CPU vcore because i ran the FSB 350 with stock MCH voltage and no problems what so ever now the second i raise the multiplier to 9 it fails. Thanks ill get back to it as soon as my WC setup arrives this monday.


Get rid of the Zalman. It's not going to take your Q6600 very far. It isn't rated for quad cores at all, and it could never take mine past 3.3 without temperatures going straight to hell.


----------



## kaivorth

My E8400 E0 is doing 4.00ghz right now. Running Orthos for stability. 10minutes in, and 47C highest temp I've seen. Stock volts as well
Love this board so far...


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaivorth* 
My E8400 E0 is doing 4.00ghz right now. Running Orthos for stability. 10minutes in, and 47C highest temp I've seen. Stock volts as well
Love this board so far...

All but Vcore right?


----------



## NickN

Hey, I was looking at this board, deciding whether to get it, you think it'll go far with a Q6600?


----------



## Jor3lBR

First post on this Forum and would like to share some results with this board and my quad:

*Q9650 - 566x9 - 5094Mhz - 1.53vcore - [email protected] - Cryo-Z:


*









*Q9650 - 556x9 - 5004Mhz - 1.48vcore - [email protected] - Cryo-Z:*











Cheers :beerchug:


----------



## Slappa

So guys, few questions here.

Is LLC still unsafe for 45nm procs?

Is 1.39Vcore safe for a 45nm? E7300?

Anything I should know for OCing 45nm procs on this board?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
So guys, few questions here.

Is LLC still unsafe for 45nm procs?

Is 1.39Vcore safe for a 45nm? E7300?

Anything I should know for OCing 45nm procs on this board?

Whether LLC is safe depends on the VRM. The one on this board seems quite stable.

I'd have no problem running at 1.39V with LLC on.

OCing 45nm processors on this board is a pleasant dream!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NickN* 
Hey, I was looking at this board, deciding whether to get it, you think it'll go far with a Q6600?

The Q6600 will give out before this mobo will.


----------



## redalert

I might have to buy this board since my DFI is bricked and their RMA support is awful and I dont feel like waiting. My Q9450 needs a home!!!


----------



## kimosabi

Impressive Jor3IBR.









@ redalert: Go for it!


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Impressive Jor3IBR.









@ redalert: Go for it!


I just order it from microcenter today along with Noctua NH-U12P just have to go and pick it up


----------



## kimosabi

Nice!








Keep us posted on the Noctua-cooler will ya? I need to replace my Silent Krap 2000 in the near future.


----------



## redalert

just got home with the new stuff


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
just got home with the new stuff









The contents of those boxes will make your Q9450 happier than its ever been in its life!!









Enjoy


----------



## N1ESE

Anyone having issues with overclocking when all memory banks are full? I'm still thinking of going with this and a Q9550 vs. a i7 setup but I'd like to run 8GB of memory.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N1ESE* 
Anyone having issues with overclocking when all memory banks are full? I'm still thinking of going with this and a Q9550 vs. a i7 setup but I'd like to run 8GB of memory.

Works fine for me.


----------



## N1ESE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Works fine for me.

Oh yeah, forgot you were running 8GB of Mushkin. That's some nice memory for $120 currently. Cheaper than the OCZ Repears I was looking at.


----------



## redalert

well finally finished installing Windows still downloading programs and stuff. I'm at 3.6 now only adjusted vcore in BIOS its 1.26v and CPU vtt to 1.30v. On my DFI board it need a lil more vcore than this board. Im not sure how high I can take it for 24/7 use


----------



## redalert

I got it up to 3.8 but it is gonna need some tweaking but I got it to validate an ran super pi http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=471686


----------



## DepZ

Hi all !

I have just bought This motherboard, and I am Looking for a Ram Kit. (2* 2 gb) and a nice e8600 from a friend.

I have read the thread and ... I am confused... ^^ I really don't know what I should buy.... So many options...

If anyone got suggestions...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DepZ* 
Hi all !

I have just bought This motherboard, and I am Looking for a Ram Kit. (2* 2 gb) and a nice e8600 from a friend.

I have read the thread and ... I am confused... ^^ I really don't know what I should buy.... So many options...

If anyone got suggestions...

if you want some really good RAM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146785


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DepZ*


Hi all !

I have just bought This motherboard, and I am Looking for a Ram Kit. (2* 2 gb) and a nice e8600 from a friend.

I have read the thread and ... I am confused... ^^ I really don't know what I should buy.... So many options...

If anyone got suggestions...


These are known to be goodie:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231194
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231174
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231201

I'm using these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145197

The fan isnt really a must but it looks cool.


----------



## afzsom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


I'm using these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145197

The fan isnt really a must but it looks cool.










Is this kit the same as the kit you're running, minus the fan? I'm also interested in upgrading to a 2x2GB kit...


----------



## kimosabi

Yup. It's the same sticks minus the fan.


----------



## Enyalius

I have that same memory and I have not found it to be overly overclockable. Any suggestions?

Also, what's vDroop?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
I have that same memory and I have not found it to be overly overclockable. Any suggestions?

Also, what's vDroop?

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...op-vdroop.html


----------



## Enyalius

Ah, very cool. I had started to look around Google, but had not found anything that in-depth. Thanks!


----------



## MCBrown.CA

vDroop on my particular board is ridiculous without LLC enabled. LLC is apparently only dangerous for 45nm chips when it is used on a board with weak or inadequate VRMs. This board has excellent, stable VRMs...


----------



## Enyalius

Now, does LLC compensate for the incredible over-voltages that can happen when the CPU shifts from high usage to low usage? As I understand it, Intel put the vdroop in the spec intentionally to prevent just that.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
Now, does LLC compensate for the incredible over-voltages that can happen when the CPU shifts from high usage to low usage? As I understand it, Intel put the vdroop in the spec intentionally to prevent just that.

We're all already overvolting the chips anyway! The voltage regulator is supposed to deal with this scenario when LLC is enabled. How well it does so is open to question. You'll need a 100MHz oscilloscope to find out. I personally don't have one.

Next on my reading list is Intel's Voltage Regulator Design Guide, as soon as I can find it.


----------



## Enyalius

Keep us up to date and link us if you do, please.

P.S. I freaking love your avatar, error10


----------



## D.J.S.

Finally got my ud3p hooked up and rdy to 2 rock woot xfire !!!and 2oz cu


----------



## Jeffmizrahi

Wow this board looks awesome!


----------



## kimosabi

It is.


----------



## Enyalius

Indeed. I've been overclocking for years, and even I am dizzy from all of the options that this board gives me.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enyalius*


Keep us up to date and link us if you do, please.

P.S. I freaking love your avatar, error10


Voltage Regulator-Down (VRD) 10.1 Design Guide For LGA775 Socket.

Voltage Regulator-Down (VRD) 11.0 Processor Power Delivery Guidelines For LGA775 Socket.

I still haven't gotten hold of the 11.1 design guide.


----------



## Yomny

whats the max PLL and termination voltage you guys use on these boards? Does that depend mostly on the cpu? What do these settings do, or what do they affect directly? thanks


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Just got the board (replaced my p5n32e-sli).... pretty awesome board.

One thing though... do you guys get a weird clicking noise at start up?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
Just got the board (replaced my p5n32e-sli).... pretty awesome board.

One thing though... do you guys get a weird clicking noise at start up?

Yes. I have no idea what it is, though.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Yes. I have no idea what it is, though.


Well at least I know I'm not alone.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


Just got the board (replaced my p5n32e-sli).... pretty awesome board.

One thing though... do you guys get a weird clicking noise at start up?


If you do not have a case speaker connected that may be what makes the click. I have noticed this is also true when hitting the "Del" Key too many times after your initial push of the button at the right time, case speaker or not.

Without a case speaker I think the click is where you would normally hear your OK Boot Beep. I notice it only with the speaker disconnected


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


If you do not have a case speaker connected that may be what makes the click. I have noticed this is also true when hitting the "Del" Key too many times after your initial push of the button at the right time, case speaker or not.

Without a case speaker I think the click is where you would normally hear your OK Boot Beep. I notice it only with the speaker disconnected


Yeah, but I HAVE a case speaker, and it IS connected!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Hmm, Odd! I only hear the click with no case speaker connected, or if I have one connected I hear it when I press DEL to many times.

So you always hear it then no matter what?


----------



## kimosabi

Only clicks here are from one of my HDD's. It's not well that one.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Hmm, Odd! I only hear the click with no case speaker connected, or if I have one connected I hear it when I press DEL to many times.

So you always hear it then no matter what?


Yep, I hear the funny click. Of course I haven't rebooted in a while and I have no plans to reboot anytime soon, so I'm not going to go play with it!


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


Just got the board (replaced my p5n32e-sli).... pretty awesome board. One thing though... do you guys get a weird clicking noise at start up?


Hmm, I don't hear any clicking... what does it sound like and when does it happen?

I hear a the familiar big loud THUMP of my speakers losing power when I power down and the same THUMP of them powering back up when the motherboard restarts... My best guesstimate is that the motherboard must actually be powering down the ICH which causes the speakers to lose signal. That's a lot more efficient, actually...

Now this doesn't happen on soft-boots /reboots but another thing I've noticed is that my shutdowns are taking longer now that I'm running a higher stable overclock 24/7. However, I haven't changed any configuration settings (aside from voltages and timings) since before this was happening. I've decided that I don't mind anymore. I've even named it as a feature called "enhanced over-clock cooldown", lolz.

Seriously though, my ICH and MCH power down - my monitors lose signal and the speakers go thump - but all the fans continue to run for another good 30-90 seconds before losing power completely... kind of looks like a pretty damn durable feature, hah!


----------



## Yomny

ok, so can anyone here chime in as to what the cpu pll and term voltage do in this MOBO, or any other obviously. What does it help, restrain...? Whats the max i should use in each setting for a 65nm chip. Thanks


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
ok, so can anyone here chime in as to what the cpu pll and term voltage do in this MOBO, or any other obviously. What does it help, restrain...? Whats the max i should use in each setting for a 65nm chip. Thanks

VTT, or FSB termination voltage, is both a reference and supply voltage used on the front side bus. VTT is stock 1.2V on the P45 northbridge and the absolutely safe range is Â±5%.

VCCPLL, or CPU PLL (phase locked loop) voltage, is the supply voltage for the CPU's internal clock generator. For the Q6600 VCCPLL is stock 1.5V and the absolutely safe range is, again, Â±5%.


----------



## Yomny

merci! wow cant beleive i took three years of french for nothing!


----------



## kimosabi

Oh Lord have mercy or like MercÃ¬ as in French?


----------



## Purple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Oh Lord have mercy or like MercÃ¬ as in French?

Should be Merci as in French for thank you.

As for the clicking, this MB makes something of a clicking sound when I power on, it might be a Gigabyte thing, my old GA-P35-DS3R made the same noise.

Also, Error, what's the PLL for the 45nm's?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Purple*


Also, Error, what's the PLL for the 45nm's?


It's in your processor datasheet.


----------



## Yomny

guys when you go over 1.45vcore does it display accurately in HWmonitor? I cant really show anything above 1.44 in HWmonitor and my bios setting is 1.47. Also for those of you, which are many, that have gotten stable 400+ FSB's what voltages did you use for your MCH or IC? I cannot booting at anything over 390 not even using 1.4 MCH. Thank you.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
guys when you go over 1.45vcore does it display accurately in HWmonitor? I cant really show anything above 1.44 in HWmonitor and my bios setting is 1.47. Also for those of you, which are many, that have gotten stable 400+ FSB's what voltages did you use for your MCH or IC? I cannot booting at anything over 390 not even using 1.4 MCH. Thank you.

I didnt even change mine 1.3 mch core and 1.1 ICH core and im at 450FSB.


----------



## Yomny

you didn't change it, you left the MCH @ 1.1v and IC also @ 1.1v? So what could i be doing wrong? I disabled all the right things maybe in need to up that MCH skew setting? Do you think you can post some of your bios settings or maybe a screen shot of your ET6? Thanks for any input you could share.


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


you didn't change it, you left the MCH @ 1.1v and IC also @ 1.1v? So what could i be doing wrong? I disabled all the right things maybe in need to up that MCH skew setting? Do you think you can post some of your bios settings or maybe a screen shot of your ET6? Thanks for any input you could share.


My mch is @ 1.3 and ICH is @ 1.1. Comparing my settings to yours isnt going to help since you have a 65nm Quad and I have a 45nm Quad so the voltages are gonna be different. Your Q6600 may not be a great Overclocker or your hitting a FSB hole.


----------



## Ghostleader

@Yomny

I have just start to play around with my Q6600 and so far IÂ´m at 450 3600 1200 555 15 tRD7 Turbo.

I notice that when I went from 1:1 to 3:4, I couldnÂ´t boot with MCH core higher then 1,28, with 1:1 i could boot up to 1,40, it runs okey at 3.4 with MCH core between 1,22 and 1,26, so be careful with MCH volt and try lower value.

I also need at least 1,34 CPU Term and CPU PLL 1,57 otherwise it couldnÂ´t boot when itÂ´s cold, when itÂ´s warm I can boot fine with 1,30 and 1,50.

This P45 chispet is a bit senitive if I compare to P35, X38 and X48.

Right now I running 450 3600 1200 555 15 tRD7 Turbo with this setup

Load-Line Calibration........:Enabled
CPU Vcore.........................:1.48750
CPU Termination...............:1.34
CPU PLL............................:1.570
CPU Reference..................:63,5% (0,76 in ET6)

MCH Core..........................:1.220
MCH Reference..................:63,5% (0,76 in ET6)
MCH/DRAM Reference........:Auto
ICH I/O.............................:1,500
ICH Core...........................:1,100
DRAM Voltage....................:2,300
DRAM Termination..............:Auto
Channel A Address Vref......:Auto
Channel B Address Vref......:Auto

I hope this can help you.

What RAM config do you run?


----------



## Yomny

Thanks a lot for your help. When you test your FSB do you set your multiplier to 6? I usually do that and only mess with the MCH core, the reference is set like yours at .76 all else is manually set to stock values. Well right now i m running 356 at stock 1.1 MCH so i really think i could go higher, maybe it was something i did earlier. Thanks again for your support.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
Thanks a lot for your help. When you test your FSB do you set your multiplier to 6? I usually do that and only mess with the MCH core, the reference is set like yours at .76 all else is manually set to stock values. Well right now i m running 356 at stock 1.1 MCH so i really think i could go higher, maybe it was something i did earlier. Thanks again for your support.


Setting the multi to 6 is a good start when test for high FSB, I do the same.

In my case I needed CPU PLL 1,50, CPU Term 1,30 and MCH core 1,20 to reach FSB 400.

For FSB 450 I needed CPU PLL 1,57, CPU Term 1,34 and MCH core 1,22.

Make sure that your RAM donÂ´t hold you back when you go FSB 400+.

Set Latch 400 Multi 2,00D Static tRead Value to auto (0) in both channel.


----------



## Black Magix

anyone else finding a hard time to get drivers for this board....I spent a good 30 minutes hunting down the GSATA raid drivers....sheesh


----------



## Yomny

@Ghostleader, so even though the cpu is underclocked(sometimes) when setting the multi to 6 you still need to raise the pll and term voltages? i didn't know that, i thought you only raised that in order to fine tune the vcore.. Thanks alot. +rep for you


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Black Magix*


anyone else finding a hard time to get drivers for this board....I spent a good 30 minutes hunting down the GSATA raid drivers....sheesh


Nope, the Windows drivers were all on the nice DVD that came with it. I really hate open box.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


@Ghostleader, so even though the cpu is underclocked(sometimes) when setting the multi to 6 you still need to raise the pll and term voltages? i didn't know that, i thought you only raised that in order to fine tune the vcore.. Thanks alot. +rep for you



Well here we go.

With higher FSB you need higher PLL to be able to boot into Windows.

With higher FSB you need higher VTT (CPU Term) to be able to run that higher FSB stable in Windows.

But thereÂ´s a combination between those also, proper PLL and to low VTT donÂ´t always work and the other way around.

And then you have CPU ref, MCH ref and MCH core to consider also.

IÂ´m not 100% sure so someone with more knowlegde in this area have to put it right if IÂ´m wrong.


----------



## Yomny

thanks that should be more than enough for me to start messing around with.. About after how much of a pll and term increase should i know i need to increase the MCH core and leave the PLL and Term alone? In other words how much PLL and Term increase is enough or safe? Thanks


----------



## Ghostleader

This is what Error10 posted in post 718 as a answer to your question.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


VTT, or FSB termination voltage, is both a reference and supply voltage used on the front side bus. VTT is stock 1.2V on the P45 northbridge and the absolutely safe range is Â±5%.

VCCPLL, or CPU PLL (phase locked loop) voltage, is the supply voltage for the CPU's internal clock generator. For the Q6600 VCCPLL is stock 1.5V and the absolutely safe range is, again, Â±5%.



For FSB 450 you may needed CPU PLL 1,57, CPU Term 1,36, MCH core 1,26 (maybe higher if you run 2x2 ram), CPU ref and MCH ref 63,5% (0,76 at CPU Term 1,20), set RAM at 1:1, Latch 400 Multi 2,00D, Static tRead Value at auto.

If no boot try raise CPU Term by 0,02 until you can boot.

If boot but not stable with Prime blend try to raise MCH core by 0,02 until youÂ´re stable. (Most be stable with CPU Vcore first with Prime, Orthos small or even better LinX).


----------



## TFL Replica

One thing I don't get is why VTT is called FSB termination on one board and CPU termination on another.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
One thing I don't get is why VTT is called FSB termination on one board and CPU termination on another.

Because every human being is different and have different ideas on how to reword it to make it easier for noobs to understand. Ironically, the end result is more confusion.


----------



## blee1149

My new board just came in, gonna try for lower voltages than 1.39
how friendly is easy tune? I do it in the bios all the time before. I see screenies of it all the time.

FYI, the board i bought on boxing day @ newegg was F6 bios, which is faster (boot) than F4 or w/e my last one was.


----------



## Enyalius

GAH! I'm getting fed up with my processor! I can't seem to even be able to boot with anything over 3.2GHz, let alone be stable. Any suggestions (other than getting a new processor)?

UPDATE: Turns out that I didn't realize that I was upping my RAM whenever I upped my CPU FSB, so I have that fixed now.

Well, now I can get it to boot up at 3.6 (vCore over 1.4), but it won't stay stable when running stress tests. Any suggestions?


----------



## Enyalius

Sorry for the double post, but I really didn't feel like adding another UPDATE to the previous one.

It seems that no matter what I do, I can not get 3.6 stable. I am running just fine at 3.4, however, which is a pretty good gain, in my opinion.

Does anyone have any suggestions or comments, though? My settings are as follows:



Code:


CPU PLL            = 1.5
CPU Termination = 1.34
CPU Reference   = 0.785
CPU Vcore         = 1.475
LLC                  = Enabled
MCH Core          = 1.34
MCH/DRAM Ref   = 0.75
MCH Reference   = 0.72
ICH I/O             = 1.63
ICH Core            = 1.3


----------



## error10

Those are your settings for 3.4GHz or 3.6GHz?


----------



## Enyalius

3.4


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
3.4

You'll probably have to put the voltage WAY up to get 3.6 then. You got one of the 1.3250 VID chips, right? Probably not going to happen on air cooling.


----------



## blee1149

is there a NB sensor on this thing?
wanna see how hot the NB is cooking, it seems it is really really hot even in my sig rig


----------



## Enyalius

actually, my vID is 1.3, so I should be ok. I should probably turn the voltage down, but I'm still playing with it.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blee1149* 
is there a NB sensor on this thing?
wanna see how hot the NB is cooking, it seems it is really really hot even in my sig rig

Apparently the NB on this thing runs really cool even at loony speeds, so monitoring its temp is kind of pointless. Only one way to REALLY find out though.


----------



## blee1149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Apparently the NB on this thing runs really cool even at loony speeds, so monitoring its temp is kind of pointless. Only one way to REALLY find out though.

It would probably be cool, but I had to mod my mosfet cuz the IFX-14 can't fit probably with the side mosfet. I swapped the top with the left mosfet HS.
The NB can't use the left Mosfet HS to disperse its heat.


----------



## NYM

I'm using a e7200 though, but i'm getting this board this saturday. I wonder how much performance gain i can get.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 







I'm using a e7200 though, but i'm getting this board this saturday. I wonder how much performance gain i can get.

With that CPU the answer is not much if at all. You might get your RAM running faster but if you really want to put this board to use get a 45nm quad.


----------



## InTeL

has anybody with q6600 vid 1.3205v successful overclocks to 3.6ghz or higher?


----------



## blee1149

Does anyone know how to pencil mod this board? the vdroop = *puke*


----------



## afzsom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blee1149* 
Does anyone know how to pencil mod this board? the vdroop = *puke*

Load Line Calibration (LLC).


----------



## JrockMOD

where should I start lol I'm new to overclocking. How high could I get my processor at?


----------



## Enyalius

If you're new, you should start by reading the manual that came with your board and then come back. Overclocking is not something that you want to do half-cocked.


----------



## blee1149

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 
Load Line Calibration (LLC).

When I mean pencil mod i mean pencil mod. LLC is not something I look forward to as I have my Q9550 @ 1.39Vcore w/ LLC right now. (1.376 in bios)


----------



## Enyalius

Isn't a 'pencil mod' the same thing as LLC, though, if not a bit more crude? You are essentially crossing two pathways that would not otherwise be crossed to bypass the droop that is brought on by the Intel spec. Is that not exactly what LLC does?


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
If you're new, you should start by reading the manual that came with your board and then come back. Overclocking is not something that you want to do half-cocked.

read it lol we have to same board, got any tips?


----------



## Ictinike

Looking at this board HARD as well as some 2x2gb G.SKILL 1066 RAM for an upgrade.

I'm going to keep my E6600 and wanted to know if anyone knows of any issues or caveats with this 65nm dually?

I wanted more memory as well a new board in planning for a quad in the future and I'm pretty sure this board/memory will fit my budget as well goals..


----------



## Ictinike

Well.. NVM on the recommendations..

LOL Pulled the trigger on this board and a new 2x2gb G.SKILL pack









Subbed and waiting on the Egg


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InTeL* 
has anybody with q6600 vid 1.3205v successful overclocks to 3.6ghz or higher?

Hi and welcome to OCN









My Q6600 has VID 1,3125 and I run 450 3600 at 1.456, have not run any higher yet, working on high FSB, IÂ´m at 490 right now.

HereÂ´s a pics of my 450 3600 1200 555 15 tRD7, I consider it stable after this.


----------



## InTeL

nice overclock ghostleader, has anybody with q6600 1.3205v overclocks to 3.6ghz? I am waiting for my board to come.... cant waiting lol


----------



## Yomny

@Intel i got 3.3 with 1.47vcore under load... but i rather keep it at 3.2 with 1.44 under load. I don't know why this chip is do damn voltage hungry.

@Every else-- i cant seem to get my FSB higher than 390, i tried setting the pll 1.61, vtt 1.38 and MCH up to 1.38 but nothing it wouldn't even boot. Could the settings under advanced clock help, MCH skew...? Thanks in advance


----------



## InTeL

Yomny may i ask what your cooling is? i can load up window at 3.6ghz with p35-ds3r, but once i run prime 95 i get an error, i was thinkin my mobo wasn't stable, so i wanna give this mobo a try.


----------



## Enyalius

@Yomny What is likely to be limiting you is your RAM.


----------



## Yomny

@Enyalius i have a 333 latch with 2.00 which @ 400 fsb would put my ram at 800 mhz which is exaclty what i have(pc6400) so i dont think the ram is a factor here.


----------



## Villainstone

For a while I was getting random restarts and crashes. Naturally I suspected instability, and returned back to stock to no avail the PC was still acting up. Eventually I found that the culprit was driver related and fixed it as best I could. Anyway I am back to OC settings are revised the settings a bit to better tweak my memory. I raised all my memory specs just by manually setting the PL to 8. I tried 7 but no POST. I also set the profile settings for 1066 does anyone know what that does. I wasn't sure but it Primed last night for 13 more hours so it is stable. I am thinking about trying the 800 settings but am happy where I am at right now so I haven't done anything.


----------



## afzsom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ictinike* 
Looking at this board HARD as well as some 2x2gb G.SKILL 1066 RAM for an upgrade.

I'm going to keep my E6600 and wanted to know if anyone knows of any issues or caveats with this 65nm dually?

I wanted more memory as well a new board in planning for a quad in the future and I'm pretty sure this board/memory will fit my budget as well goals..

Running an E6600 on this board no problems. I'm expecting a 2x2GB set of Corsair Dominators in the next few days, so I'll let you know how that combination works out.


----------



## valtopps

with my system what board would you get GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P or GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3r, is the only thing different is the 2 video card slots?


----------



## Yomny

this is i think a very good place to all the info and difference you may need to know about..


----------



## Yomny

anyone got any tips on why i may not be able to go over 390FSB on this board, its suppose to be able to go alot higher than that. I got my MCH core to 1.38, bumped the PLL 1.61 and VTT to 1.38 still couldn't even boot.


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 
Running an E6600 on this board no problems. I'm expecting a 2x2GB set of Corsair Dominators in the next few days, so I'll let you know how that combination works out.

Cool mate! I pulled the trigger so I'm onboard









Just awaiting delivery from NewEgg next week sometime.. Got some new G.SKILL DDR2 1066's too so I'm stoked!


----------



## Villainstone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
anyone got any tips on why i may not be able to go over 390FSB on this board, its suppose to be able to go alot higher than that. I got my MCH core to 1.38, bumped the PLL 1.61 and VTT to 1.38 still couldn't even boot.

TBH if you cannot reach 400 on all the stock setting I would RMA the board. My first board would not go past 400FSB no matter what I tried. I RMA'd the board and this one here reached 425 before I had to touch any voltage settings. I use auto as little as possible, I like to know where everything is at and voltage does not allow that. On the other hand some setting are just better left to auto. Seriously if you set all the voltages to stock, set your timings loose and multiplier low, you should be able to hit 400 FSB without any trouble at all. If not I definitely suggest an RMA before it's to late.


----------



## Yomny

really?? It did seem ackward because it gets to 390 without any voltage tweaks and then all of the sudden it wont boot at all. I'll see about RMA'ing it. I would do that through the newegg or gigabyte's site?


----------



## Purple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
anyone got any tips on why i may not be able to go over 390FSB on this board, its suppose to be able to go alot higher than that. I got my MCH core to 1.38, bumped the PLL 1.61 and VTT to 1.38 still couldn't even boot.

For me I couldn't get my Q9550 past 450x8.5 no matter what I did, it would BSOD on the way to windows or crash no matter what I did to the MCH, vcore, CPU Ref, MCH/CPU clock skews etc, changing ram dividers, speeds etc.

I had vCore at 1.45 and started to think something was amiss when it would post at 450 and 475 but would crash exactly the same way no matter what I did, in the end it was my MCH Reference voltage that was the problem. I had to use a .60x MCH ref voltage to get it to boot into windows and then 475 was stable at 1.38 in the bios.


----------



## blee1149

FYI, i needed 1.42 CPU Termination and 1.4 MCH Vcore for 500x8.
1.38 CPU Termination crashed in 3.5 hours and 1.4 crashed between 6-8 hours (i forgot), right now im trying 1.42 and it is so far stable for 4 hours.

according to error10, he said the limit for CPU termination is 1.3 or 1.2, I don't think im even close to that


----------



## Yomny

isn't the mch reference adjusted automatically when you tweak some other settings? i know you could manually set it.. but i do know also that some voltage settings change automatically when change other values.. I will change the reference.. i think the .6 is lower than stock or am i wrong?

@Purple- so you're saying that when you set the MCH ref to .60 your cpu was stable with a lot less voltage?


----------



## valtopps

thanks yomny +1rep


----------



## Purple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
isn't the mch reference adjusted automatically when you tweak some other settings? i know you could manually set it.. but i do know also that some voltage settings change automatically when change other values.. I will change the reference.. i think the .6 is lower than stock or am i wrong?

@Purple- so you're saying that when you set the MCH ref to .60 your cpu was stable with a lot less voltage?

I mean that I changed it to 60% of my MCH Voltage making it something like 0.86v. Ref voltages don't change for me when I change the MCH volts or the CPU Term volts, but the values in the selection menu do.


----------



## lsdmeasap

To change those values in in the BIOS to be reflected in Easytune to actual %'s you will need to set your Vtt back to stock, then adjust the % of the Ref. Voltage you want to change, then move Vtt back to where you had it and it will then be changed in ET as well.

Same applies to all other Ref Voltages and being able to see % changes in Easytune

CPU Termination (Vtt) Automatically changes the following if manually set >>>
CPU Reference Voltage (.63% of Default Vtt/1.20)
CPU Reference2 Voltage (.67% of Default Vtt/1.20)
MCH Reference Voltage (.63% of Default Vtt/1.20)

DRAM Voltage Automatically changes the following if manually set >>>
MCH/DRAM Reference Voltage (.50% of Default Dram Voltage)
DRAM Termination Voltage (.50% of Default Dram Voltage)
Channel A Reference Voltage (.50% of Default Dram Voltage)
Channel B Reference Voltage (.50% of Default Dram Voltage)

If you want a higher or lower than stock % / Value for any of the above settings and see it be reflected in EasyTune you need to set the Dram Voltage or Vtt back to stock (Or above or below to find and be able to choose alternate % Values), then adjust desired setting to the % / Value you wish to use.

Then once you have selected a % range you want to use for said setting then go back and raise your Vtt or Dram Voltage back to what you choose to use and the corresponding settings will self adjust


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
CPU Reference Voltage (.63% of Default Vtt/1.20)
CPU Reference2 Voltage (.67% of Default Vtt/1.20)


I have only CPU ref not CPU ref 2, running F4 bios.

What bios version do you run?

Do you know if CPU ref are for core 0 and 2, CPU ref 2 are for core 1 and 3 when running a quad?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Ahh, sorry man! Did not mean to confuse you, only some of the P45 boards have both CPU Ref's. I use a DS4P

Ya, I believe that is how it works for Quads Or Duals. I use E3110 and can set either on my board, and I know 2 works as I can crash my system by sliding it up or down in EasyTune

So, I think

---------------------Quad----------------Dual-----
CPU Ref 1---------0+2-----Cores--------0------
CPU Ref 2 --------1+3------Cores-------1-----

Which would leave boards with only CPU Ref 1 with a fixed .67% for CPU Ref 2


----------



## InTeL

guys does this mobo support DDR2 PC-6400?


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InTeL* 
guys does this mobo support DDR2 PC-6400?









Yep


----------



## kimosabi

Yes. Specs here:

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/...ProductID=2919

Thats the fastest natively supported speeds. However it will also run on slower speeds.


----------



## NYM

anyone know how to flash the current F4 bios to F6 ? I'm using a 64Bit Vista. I can't seem to flash it using what is given by gigabyte official website.


----------



## Purple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 
anyone know how to flash the current F4 bios to F6 ? I'm using a 64Bit Vista. I can't seem to flash it using what is given by gigabyte official website.

I put them on a USB drive and use the Qflash utility in the bios, it's a F-key.


----------



## Enyalius

Ok, so I was able to push my Q6600 (vID 1.3v) to 3.6GHz, but I am having a little bit of trouble getting it stable under load for any period of time. Any suggestions?

CPU Clock Ratio: 9x
CPU Host Frequency: 400MHz
Load Line Calibration: Disabled
CPU Vcore: 1.45v
CPU Termination: 1.36v
CPU PLL: 1.5v
CPU Reference: 0.901v
MCH Core: 1.48v
MCH Reference: 0.861v
MCH/DRAM Reference: 0.9v
ICH I/O: 1.630v
ICH Core: 1.3v


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
Ok, so I was able to push my Q6600 (vID 1.3v) to 3.6GHz, but I am having a little bit of trouble getting it stable under load for any period of time. Any suggestions?

What kind of load do you have problem with, LinX, Prime95 small, blend?


----------



## Enyalius

LinX 5000 test 50 times and P95 small


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
Ok, so I was able to push my Q6600 (vID 1.3v) to 3.6GHz, but I am having a little bit of trouble getting it stable under load for any period of time. Any suggestions?

CPU Clock Ratio: 9x
CPU Host Frequency: 400MHz
Load Line Calibration: Disabled
CPU Vcore: 1.45v
CPU Termination: 1.36v
CPU PLL: 1.5v
CPU Reference: 0.901v
MCH Core: 1.48v
MCH Reference: 0.861v
MCH/DRAM Reference: 0.9v
ICH I/O: 1.630v
ICH Core: 1.3v

Do you run 8Gb [email protected] 555 15, which tRD?

Well, 8Gb ram (whatever speed) and Q6600 put a lot of stress on the system but that I guess you already know.

I see that you run with LLC disabled and with that CPU Vcore, it should be ~1,35 under load, are you sure that your quad can run 3,6 with that low volt.

Start to enable LLC and try again, still fail, raise vcore, above 1,5 you start to be on the unsafe side.

May have to raise CPU Term and MCH Core, delta between those shouldnÂ´t be more then 0,15v, boot problems otherwise.

Are you sure that you need to run ICH I/O and ICH Core that high, normal should be fine.


----------



## Enyalius

Is it safe to go much higher on the MCH Core?


----------



## Enyalius

Well, for now, I have dropped the Vcore a little and dropped my overclock to 3.5GHz and it seems to be stable (lowered the MCH Core and lowered the ICH stuff to stock, too).

Any suggestions on how to push this thing a bit further?

Oh, and I pulled out 4GB or RAM, too.


----------



## repo_man

Sub'ing here for future help,lol. I just bought this board (the UD3*R*) and it should be here Monday
















I'll be working my e2160 on it and my 2x 2gb 1066 Reapers. Hopefully I'll be around 3.4-3.6ghz


----------



## error10

I have an odd one with this board. I can't reboot from a USB stick.

With the F7a BIOS, I can only boot from a USB stick on a cold boot. On warm reboot, the BIOS doesn't even acknowledge that there's a USB stick plugged in! It doesn't appear in the F12 boot menu anymore. After power cycling it comes back.

Minor annoyance, but still.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Sub'ing here for future help,lol. I just bought this board (the UD3*R*) and it should be here Monday
















Prepare to join the ranks of happy OC'ers!!


----------



## Enyalius

That is really weird, but it is an alpha/beta BIOS, after all.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
Well, for now, I have dropped the Vcore a little and dropped my overclock to 3.5GHz and it seems to be stable (lowered the MCH Core and lowered the ICH stuff to stock, too).

Any suggestions on how to push this thing a bit further?

Oh, and I pulled out 4GB or RAM, too.

Right now IÂ´m running Q6600 (VID 1,3125) 450 3600 4x1 1200 555 15 tRD7 with the following setup.

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Vcore: 1.4875v
CPU Termination: 1.40v
CPU PLL: 1.57v
DRAM Voltage: 2,30v
CPU Reference: 0,800 in ET6 (66,7%)
MCH Core: 1.52v
MCH Reference: (0,760 in ET6) 63,5%
ICH I/O: 1.50v
ICH Core: 1.10v

The ref volt is the most stable for me, can be different with your board and CPU but not by much.

Running HCI for the moment.

With 2x1 IÂ´m stable (LinX 50 loop and 5hrs Prime blend) with CPU Term 1,38, CPU ref 0,760v (63,5%) and MCH core 1,34. Shall retest with higher CPU ref and see if I can lower some other volt.










Hope it can help some


----------



## BiuS

Hi, i`m playing with this mobo too, and i have to say it is a great mobo. But i have my questions. And will be great any help from you guys.

My system:
Intel E8500 @ 4.0GHZ (Trying more)
GA-P45-UD3P Bios F6
4x1GB OCZ Reaper HPC PC8500
Seagate 500GB 7200.11
ASUS ATI HD3650 512MB Silent
True 120 / Scythe S-FLEX
CoolerMaster RealPower 520W
Antec Nine Hundred
MACOSX Leopard 10.5.5 / Windows Vista Business 32bits

My bios Settings:

Code:



Code:


******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P******

E8500 500 X 8 4000MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ] 
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8        ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0        ] 
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 500 x 8  ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500      ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 700mv   ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 800mv   ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400MHz   ] 
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D    ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1000      ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5        ] 
tRCD............................................[ 5        ] 
tRP.............................................[ 5        ] 
tRAS............................................[ 15       ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ 3        ] Memset show 3
tWTR............................................[ 3        ] Memset show 11
tWR.............................................[ 4        ] Memset show 5
tRFC............................................[ 38       ] Memset show 38
tRTP............................................[ 3        ] Memset show 5
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2T       ] Memset show 2T

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 1 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1066     ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 1 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1066     ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ] Tried Disabled
CPU Vcore         [ 1.25000 ]...................[ 1.35 ~ 1.37 ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.2600 ~ 1.2800  ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.5000 ~ 1.570   ]  
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ Auto     ]

MCH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ 1.29 ~ 1.38   ]  
MCH Reference     [0.760    ]...................[ Auto     ] Tried set to 0.750
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900    ]...................[ Auto     ] 
ICH I/O           [1.500    ]...................[ Auto     ] 
ICH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ Auto   ]

DRAM Voltage      [1.800    ]...................[ 2.140    ] 
DRAM Termination  [0.900    ]...................[ Normal / Auto   ] 
Channel A Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Auto     ] 
Channel B Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Auto     ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ] 
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Enabled  ]  
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]  
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]  
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Enabled  ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ] 
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Enabled  ]

*******Integraed Peripherals******
Legacy USB Storage Detect.......................[ Disabled  ]

My goal is 500 FSB multi 8 but with the settings above i could even post the computer. It beep many times then restart with a lower multi and when a get inside the bios it show me the red pop up alert about he overclocking and the voltages changes.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Robilar

Bios 6 is buggy as heck. Roll back to 5 or the F7a beta.


----------



## Enyalius

I must agree. The F7a BIOS seems to be significantly more stable.


----------



## Enyalius

Well, it seems that I have hit a bit of a wall with my particular chip. I am able to get it solid at 3.4GHz with really low voltages (CPU-Z reads 1.312v with LLC enabled) and only a modest bump in the MCH (1.28, I beleive). All other settings are on auto and it seems to be working like a dream. If anyone else has any settings or suggestions that they would like to share, please do so, but I think i'm going to be stuck at 3.4GHz.

@GL: Your settings did not work for me at all, but thanks for trying. Actually, I tried your voltage settings with a 3.6GHz overclock, and all I got was a black screen. Oh, well.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiuS* 
Hi, i`m playing with this mobo too, and i have to say it is a great mobo. But i have my questions. And will be great any help from you guys.

My system:
Intel E8500 @ 4.0GHZ (Trying more)
GA-P45-UD3P Bios F6
4x1GB OCZ Reaper HPC PC8500
Seagate 500GB 7200.11
ASUS ATI HD3650 512MB Silent
True 120 / Scythe S-FLEX
CoolerMaster RealPower 520W
Antec Nine Hundred
MACOSX Leopard 10.5.5 / Windows Vista Business 32bits

My goal is 500 FSB multi 8 but with the settings above i could even post the computer. It beep many times then restart with a lower multi and when a get inside the bios it show me the red pop up alert about he overclocking and the voltages changes.

Any suggestions?

If it tries to reboot like that itÂ´s usually some thing with the memory setup.

Try to set "Drive Strength Profile" to auto on both channels and try again.

Set tRFC to ~45.

CPU Vcore: You know best
CPU Termination: 1.30-1,35v
CPU PLL: 1.50-1,57v
DRAM Voltage: You know best
CPU Reference: 0,720 in ET6 (63,5%)
MCH Core: 1.30-1,35v
MCH Reference: 0,720 in ET6 (60%)
ICH I/O: 1.50v
ICH Core: 1.10v

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
Well, it seems that I have hit a bit of a wall with my particular chip. I am able to get it solid at 3.4GHz with really low voltages (CPU-Z reads 1.312v with LLC enabled) and only a modest bump in the MCH (1.28, I beleive). All other settings are on auto and it seems to be working like a dream. If anyone else has any settings or suggestions that they would like to share, please do so, but I think i'm going to be stuck at 3.4GHz.

@GL: Your settings did not work for me at all, but thanks for trying. Actually, I tried your voltage settings with a 3.6GHz overclock, and all I got was a black screen. Oh, well.

Well, sorry to hear that, trial and error then.


----------



## BiuS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 
If it tries to reboot like that itÂ´s usually some thing with the memory setup.

Try to set "Drive Strength Profile" to auto on both channels and try again.

Set tRFC to ~45.

CPU Vcore: You know best
CPU Termination: 1.30-1,35v
CPU PLL: 1.50-1,57v
DRAM Voltage: You know best
CPU Reference: 0,720 in ET6 (63,5%)
MCH Core: 1.30-1,35v
MCH Reference: 0,720 in ET6 (60%)
ICH I/O: 1.50v
ICH Core: 1.10v

Well, sorry to hear that, trial and error then.

Hi Ghostleader, i did the changes you wrote and i get it! I could post and using windows normaly, but didn`t test the stability.
This is my settings

CPU Vcore: 1.3750 (but i run the intelburntest i got temps above 60 and decided low in ET6 to 1.3500)
CPU Termination: 1.30V
CPU PLL: 1,57v
DRAM Voltage: 2.140
CPU Reference: Auto
MCH Core: 1.32v
MCH Reference: 0.718 (ET6 = 0.68)
ICH I/O: 1.50v
ICH Core: 1.10v

Any suggestions to next step? i mean, what should i do to lower the voltages? and do you really think the 8x500 is better than 9.5x422(at lower voltages)?

thanks!!!


----------



## Yomny

Guys is there any way to get the same effects of raising the vcore, i dont want to go above 1.5 actual windows vcore but i may need a tad bit more voltage to get my current FSB stable? I have vtt and pll at stock settings. Thanks


----------



## f16-r1

setting for 4.5ghz 500x9
ram is set to 2.00B

CPU Vcore: 1.425 (actual in cpuz is 1.408)
CPU Termination: 1.44V
CPU PLL: 1.50
DRAM Voltage: 2.24
CPU Reference: Auto
MCH Core: 1.30v
MCH Reference:Auto
ICH I/O: 1.50v
ICH Core: 1.10v

EDIT: super pi 1M time is 10.421secs


----------



## NYM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *f16-r1* 
setting for 4.5ghz 500x9
ram is set to 2.00B

CPU Vcore: 1.425 (actual in cpuz is 1.408)
CPU Termination: 1.44V
CPU PLL: 1.50
DRAM Voltage: 2.24
CPU Reference: Auto
MCH Core: 1.30v
MCH Reference:Auto
ICH I/O: 1.50v
ICH Core: 1.10v

EDIT: super pi 1M time is 10.421secs









My cpu vcore reported in bios is the same as the one in cpuz







any idea why. Thats why i don't dare to push my voltage up any further.

Is there any way we can allow the voltage for Vcore to be more stable? For example, when you set the Vcore to 1.344. It will stay at 1.344 at cpu-z,hwmonitor,occt. Because my vcore set at 1.344vcore could drop all the way to 1.312vcore during occt stress test. Hence a result in system instability -.-


----------



## f16-r1

what bios do you have and is LLC enabled? voltage normally will drop alittle durning load.


----------



## NYM

I'm using F7a bios .

LCC is disabled, it seems to be recommended for my 45nm e7200.


----------



## f16-r1

yea true. i was using the f7a and now i am using the f6 which seems to be good. as far as reading just depends on bios and other issues as well.


----------



## NYM

hmm alright. Guess i will just play around more with it. Do you get those kind of drops in voltage too? Like difference in 0.03Vcore


----------



## f16-r1

under load to idle will differ that is normal.


----------



## NYM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *f16-r1* 
under load to idle will differ that is normal.

okay. thanks


----------



## NYM

Sorry for double post. But another question is, will it be okay to set the Vcore to above 1.3625 for 45nm cores? Since during load it may like drop 0.02-0.03v.


----------



## f16-r1

yes dont go over 1.3625 if your on air on that chip i dunno the max for that specific chip. but thats what i have been hearing dont go over 1.3625v for 45nm dualies.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
I have an odd one with this board. I can't reboot from a USB stick.

With the F7a BIOS, I can only boot from a USB stick on a cold boot. On warm reboot, the BIOS doesn't even acknowledge that there's a USB stick plugged in! It doesn't appear in the F12 boot menu anymore. After power cycling it comes back.

Minor annoyance, but still.

Well now I think it's the USB stick. It started randomly throwing I/O errors tonight.


----------



## NYM

I'm starting to get disappointed with this board.

I could get my e7200 3.6ghz 1.32Vcore stable for 2 hours with OCCT on my Asus P5K/EPU.

Now i cannot even get it stable for *2minutes* with *1.344Vcore*


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiuS* 
Hi Ghostleader, i did the changes you wrote and i get it! I could post and using windows normaly, but didn`t test the stability.
This is my settings

CPU Vcore: 1.3750 (but i run the intelburntest i got temps above 60 and decided low in ET6 to 1.3500)
CPU Termination: 1.30V
CPU PLL: 1,57v
DRAM Voltage: 2.140
CPU Reference: Auto
MCH Core: 1.32v
MCH Reference: 0.718 (ET6 = 0.68)
ICH I/O: 1.50v
ICH Core: 1.10v

Any suggestions to next step? i mean, what should i do to lower the voltages? and do you really think the 8x500 is better than 9.5x422(at lower voltages)?

thanks!!!

High temps with IBT are common and 60C is not that high but try to lower your vCore as long as you are stable.

You can try to lower your PLL, CPU Term and MCH core, lower one at the time and in small steps and retest for stability after every change until you are happy with it.

You run 4x1 ram and it puts a little extra strain on the system that you most consider and because of that you might not can lower your CPU Term and MCH core that much.

With 8x500 you get some what better performance then 9,5x422 but then again whatÂ´s you goal with your OC.

My suggestion is to settle for 450 9 4050 1080 555 15 tRD8 or 9, itÂ´s not an over the hill OC but itÂ´s a pretty good 24/7 setup.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 
I'm starting to get disappointed with this board.

I could get my e7200 3.6ghz 1.32Vcore stable for 2 hours with OCCT on my Asus P5K/EPU.

Now i cannot even get it stable for *2minutes* with *1.344Vcore*









I know the feeling, this is my first P45 chipset board and it seems like itÂ´s much more sensitive then the previous P35, X38 and X48, it took me a while to figure this one out but IÂ´m still learning.

Please post your BIOS setup, that way it can be easier to help you.


----------



## NYM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 
I know the feeling, this is my first P45 chipset board and it seems like itÂ´s much more sensitive then the previous P35, X38 and X48, it took me a while to figure this one out but IÂ´m still learning.

Please post your BIOS setup, that way it can be easier to help you.

515FSB X 7 = 3605MHZ.

CPU Vcore: 1.343 (it drops to 1.31 - 1.328 during occt mixed test )
CPU Termination: 1.34V
CPU PLL: 1,61v
CPU Reference: 0.760

MCH Core: 1.34v
MCH Reference: 0.708
ICH I/O: 1.50v
ICH Core: 1.10v

DRAM Voltage: 2.000( according to my ram )


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 
515FSB X 7 = 3605MHZ.

CPU Vcore: 1.343 (it drops to 1.31 - 1.328 during occt mixed test )
CPU Termination: 1.34V
CPU PLL: 1,61v
CPU Reference: 0.760

MCH Core: 1.34v
MCH Reference: 0.708
ICH I/O: 1.50v
ICH Core: 1.10v

DRAM Voltage: 2.000( according to my ram )










I think that itÂ´s your 4x1 ram together with that low default FSB of yours CPU thatÂ´s need higher CPU Term, MCH Core and maybe CPU PLL.

I think that you need to get your CPU Term closer to 1,40 and your MCH Core above 1,40, start to raise your MCH Core first.

Delta between those shouldnÂ´t be more then 0,15v (MCH Core not higher then ~0,15v from CPU Term), boot problems otherwise.

Are you sure that your GTLs are the most stable ones?


----------



## NYM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 
I think that itÂ´s your 4x1 ram together with that low default FSB of yours CPU thatÂ´s need higher CPU Term, MCH Core and maybe CPU PLL.

I think that you need to get your CPU Term closer to 1,40 and your MCH Core above 1,40, start to raise your MCH Core first.

Delta between those shouldnÂ´t be more then 0,15v (MCH Core not higher then ~0,15v from CPU Term), boot problems otherwise.

Are you sure that your GTLs are the most stable ones?

okay.








noted.

erm sorry, may i know whats GTLs?


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 
okay.







noted.

erm sorry, may i know whats GTLs?

CPU ref and MCH ref.


----------



## NYM

I've little knowledge on the CPU ref and the MCH ref actually.

Just happen to read a review of this mobo from hardwarecanucks. They too set the GTLs at this voltage for 515 FSB. yep.


----------



## Enyalius

Something weird I have noticed:

I'm running the 7a BIOS, and it seems that LLC is broken. I have significant vdroop (.3 or so), even with LLC enabled.


----------



## NYM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
Something weird I have noticed:

I'm running the 7a BIOS, and it seems that LLC is broken. I have significant vdroop (.3 or so), even with LLC enabled.

I'm running 7a too. with LLC enabled, my Vcore will not drop but stay at the Vcore that is set.

when it is disabled it is dropped by 0.03 :l


----------



## mathewgx

I'm experiencing a strange issue with my ep45-ud3r. I have a q6600 o/ced to 3,6ghz (450x8). I have LLC enabled , so 1.4125v in bios gave me 1.39v in windows , no matter idle or load. That was 1 month ago , when i bought the mobo.

Over a week now , without making any changes at bios (i still have llc enabled) 1.4125v in bios gives me 1.39 idle and 1.376 load.

Do you thing there is a problem ? What could that mean ?


----------



## BiuS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


High temps with IBT are common and 60C is not that high but try to lower your vCore as long as you are stable.

You can try to lower your PLL, CPU Term and MCH core, lower one at the time and in small steps and retest for stability after every change until you are happy with it.

You run 4x1 ram and it puts a little extra strain on the system that you most consider and because of that you might not can lower your CPU Term and MCH core that much.

With 8x500 you get some what better performance then 9,5x422 but then again whatÂ´s you goal with your OC.

My suggestion is to settle for 450 9 4050 1080 555 15 tRD8 or 9, itÂ´s not an over the hill OC but itÂ´s a pretty good 24/7 setup.


Thanks Ghostleader, for your suggestions, without your trick about the trfc i didn`t make my computer post!!!

But i will try stay for while on this settings (500x8) and i just want to know what is a best combo of appz to test the stability and the amount of time, i mean, once i will try step by step i just dont want run 24h orthos just to test each little change in voltage...


----------



## repo_man

I just bought a UD3R and I'm installing it today, do any of you guys have the Ethernet drivers for the onboard LAN handy, I cannot find them online


----------



## Robilar

The drivers are on the cd included with your board.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


The drivers are on the cd included with your board.


Well, I heard they didn't work sometime so I was trying to cover all bases









Thanks


----------



## lsdmeasap

All your driver be here Repo Man







>>>
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2921

Or you can always get them direct >>
http://www.realtek.com.tw/

Or station Drivers (All drivers and BIOS, ect can be found here for Gigabyte boards)>>>
http://www.station-drivers.com

Or JZelectronics >>>
http://jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php


----------



## error10

The 0.03V voltage drop with LLC on is good enough. And it does what it's supposed to do: it stays there, regardless of idle or load.


----------



## miloshs

Sorry about kinda offtopic post... but id really like to know if anyone tried E5200 in combined with UD3R/UD3P? I wanted to buy UD3R around New Year but all the stores were out and i bought P5Q-E... 
Im seriously thinking of switching from P5Q-E to UD3R and was just thinking if it would be worthwile?

At the mo i have E5200, but plan on getting either E8400 or one of the Q9xxx's... so if you guys can share OC-ability of the mentioned CPU's on your boards, and what max FSB freq could you get with E5200, E8400 or Q9xxx CPUs respectively...

Tnx a lot.


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Sorry about kinda offtopic post... but id really like to know if anyone tried E5200 in combined with UD3R/UD3P? I wanted to buy UD3R around New Year but all the stores were out and i bought P5Q-E... 
Im seriously thinking of switching from P5Q-E to UD3R and was just thinking if it would be worthwile?

At the mo i have E5200, but plan on getting either E8400 or one of the Q9xxx's... so if you guys can share OC-ability of the mentioned CPU's on your boards, and what max FSB freq could you get with E5200, E8400 or Q9xxx CPUs respectively...

Tnx a lot.


you can get over 500 FSB with a Q9x50 im not sure how well the Q9300 or 9400 are with this board. A 9550 with this board 4.0ghz on air is pretty common


----------



## miloshs

Did anyone got anywhere near 640mhz what few of the reviews stated they did? I hit a FSB wall at 347MHz with my board, but im pretty sure thats tightly corelated to my CPU... any max FSB results with E5200?

I know not many ppl buy UD3 boards with E5200, but hey... its a start









tnx redalert!


----------



## f16-r1

here is what i got if i had the guts i would push it farther i just dont feel like blowing up a 500 dollar chip. maybe later on i will take it on a suicide run







.

EDIT its in my sig.


----------



## miloshs

I guess youre talking about Q9650 @ 4.5GHz?







Good Job... info appreciated


----------



## f16-r1

yeah







and thank you.


----------



## miloshs

Come on E5200 owners i want yours too


----------



## Heavy Light 117

How difficult is it to get to 3.0ghz with a q6600 on this board? I have a set of 2x2 gskill 1066 ram. It was a nigtmare getting my q6600 to 3.0 on my p5n32e-sli.


----------



## Robilar

3.2 is very easy with the UD3P. I wrote the P5N32-E guide so I can tell you that its a great switch from experience.

run it at 8x400, ram at 1:1 (2b setting) which runs ram at 800mhz.

From that starting point you can move upwards.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
3.2 is very easy with the UD3P. I wrote the P5N32-E guide so I can tell you that its a great switch from experience.

run it at 8x400, ram at 1:1 (2b setting) which runs ram at 800mhz.

From that starting point you can move upwards.

That is very reassuring. I'm going to give a go. Stocks voltages should get me to 3.2 without much hassle correct?


----------



## Robilar

I'd start at 1.35 or so in bios which should get you to 3.2 (The board has a fairly large vdroop). You'll still need fairly high vcore to do 3.6 though.

what is your chips VID?


----------



## Heavy Light 117

1.2875


----------



## Robilar

My Q6600 is a 1.3 and I was able to do 3.6 at 1.48 vcore in bios (which nets out to about 1.42 in windows).

3.6 should definitely be doable and if you run it at 1:1, then you can run really tight ram timings as well (no 1T with this board though).


----------



## Heavy Light 117

One more thing. Do I enable this LLC I keep hearing about?


----------



## Heavy Light 117

That was too easy









Attachment 92703


----------



## Enyalius

You could probably get those speeds with a lower vcore, if it's worth it to you.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
You could probably get those speeds with a lower vcore, if it's worth it to you.

I left it in auto...maybe I'll try lowering it... my temps are pretty high at full load. I had to pull my crappy rad outside my case to keep it under 70C.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

I have these G Skill sticks

Model
Brand G.SKILL
Model F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK
Type 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM
Tech Spec
Capacity 4GB (2 x 2GB)
Speed DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)
Cas Latency 5
Timing 5-5-5-15
Voltage 2.0V - 2.1V

At 3.2Ghz and 1:1 (800mhz) I have timings of 5-7-7-20... what would be my next move here?


----------



## f16-r1

bump the voltage up to 2.1 and set your timings down to 5-5-5-15


----------



## f16-r1

stress test it with prime95 or intel burn test and then try to lower voltage stress test it and if it passes lower it again until it doesnt pass then bump it up then you have yourself a solid OC my friend

oh and maybe go for 4-4-4-15 timings







with 2.2v









Edit sry for the double post


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *f16-r1* 
bump the voltage up to 2.1 and set your timings down to 5-5-5-15









Returning them to stock timings might be a good idea...
I ran the windows performance index thing and my ram actually went up in speed. Goes to show that thing is useless. Unless it has to do with the fact that I switched to 1:1. Could that be it?


----------



## f16-r1

i dunno lol but i wouldnt go by windows vista score lol do a real benchmark run to find out heh.


----------



## KingerXI

Gigabyte UD3P, E5200 @ 3.1Mhz (250x12.5), Mushkin PC6400, Corsair 400W, Asus HD4830, Seagate 750GB, Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7, Samsung DVD burner, in a decent $60 Rosewill case. Really nice speed for < $700. 11,000 3dMark06 scores. You can't beat it for the price. I am sure I could have pushed the processor more, but it is running super cool and stable (37C at idle, 53C under heavy load), all air cooled. I like the Arctic Cooler Pro 7, it really does a nice job.

PC is for my father-in-law, so I did not want to push the processor too much and end up being a help desk! He will be amazed at the speed, as he has a 1.3Mhz Pentium 4 right now, and it sucks. Now I can game on his computer when we spend the night.

With Windows Vista Ultimate and Office 97 Pro, he is getting a blazing fast computer for less than $900. Technology!

Thank you for all your posts about voltages, settings, etc. They helped me out.


----------



## error10

Well it's been a fun run with this board, but I have to sell it to make way for my new Core i7 rig.


----------



## Enyalius

Boo! Overpriced crap is the i7! Heh, enjoy your new rig


----------



## afzsom

New set of Corsair Dominator ram arrived today. CM2X2048-8500C5D (2x2GB) with 5-5-5-15 timings. Stock voltage should be 2.1v.

Is there a reliable way (sans taking off the heatspreaders) to check which memory ICs these have)? Or does it not really matter?


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Dominators these days are almost all PowerChip ICs, no idea about specific batch numbers...

Afzsom you planning on OCing the Dominators? I ask because I'm running 471FSB and this only gives me 942MHz and 1130MHz straps with nothing in between. I ran the RAM at 1130MHz for a couple weeks with stock timings and voltages but I got a BSOD so I set 'em back at 1:1... Also tried 1:1 @ 4-4-4-12 but this errored before Windows loaded.

If anyone has Dominators running stably at 1130+ or has successfully tightened 'em up please share your settings!


----------



## f16-r1

i have Dominators and they are very finicky worst choice i ever made was going from OCZ to Dominators. only like the B ratio option. i say buy a set of ocz reapers 8500 4gb kit that is what i am gunna do soon.


----------



## afzsom

I might drop the multi and see how ridiculously high I can get the FSB with a 1:1 ratio...not sure. I'll probably just overclock to 3.6GHz again and then just increase the memory up a few ratios to see what kind of speed I can get, or just leave it at 1:1 with tight timings...dunno yet.


----------



## Robilar

I find my OCZ reapers to be easier to work with on this board than my dominators as well.

I find corsair tends to work best with asus boards.


----------



## JrockMOD

whats a good benchmark program to use with this board?


----------



## Ledge68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


whats a good benchmark program to use with this board?



There are many many benchmark programs and most run on any newer motherboard and CPU. What are you wanting to test?

3Dmark 06
Vantage
Everest
Super Pi
Sandra

Are just a few....


----------



## NYM

Okay, maybe this got nothing to do with oc-ing. But since this is the ep45-ud3p thread. I shall ask something..

During boot up afterthe gigabyte boot up picture, does anyone encounter the "PCI device listing" and "Verifying DMI Pool" ? Is there anyway to remove it, kinda sore in the eye when it boots up everything.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 
During boot up afterthe gigabyte boot up picture, does anyone encounter the "PCI device listing" and "Verifying DMI Pool" ? Is there anyway to remove it, kinda sore in the eye when it boots up everything.

Don't look at it, then.







No, you can't really remove it. And why would you want to? That's one of the more useful features.


----------



## NYM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Don't look at it, then.







No, you can't really remove it. And why would you want to? That's one of the more useful features.

argh, okay. Sometimes even right after the gigabyte picture, it will show some parts of the post screen for 0.5sec. Annoying x:


----------



## Enyalius

Yeah, it can be a tad slow, but I must say that that one problem is really the worst thing that I can find with this board. Not bad, in my opinion


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


argh, okay. Sometimes even right after the gigabyte picture, it will show some parts of the post screen for 0.5sec. Annoying x:


No, it really is a useful feature. Not every day, but the day will come when you need those PCI device IDs and can't get into your OS.


----------



## KingerXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


argh, okay. Sometimes even right after the gigabyte picture, it will show some parts of the post screen for 0.5sec. Annoying x:


You can get rid of the Gigabyte screen in the BIOS but not the PCI information.


----------



## Yomny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
Guys is there any way to get the same effects of raising the vcore, i dont want to go above 1.5 actual windows vcore but i may need a tad bit more voltage to get my current FSB stable? I have vtt and pll at stock settings. Thanks

Any help regarding this question? Im sure someone knows!


----------



## Robilar

Have you read through the thread at XS? ( I have the link posted on the first page here). The guys there tend to be a bit more extreme and you may find some solutions there.


----------



## Yomny

could do that thanks!


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


Guys is there any way to get the same effects of raising the vcore, i dont want to go above 1.5 actual windows vcore but i may need a tad bit more voltage to get my current FSB stable? I have vtt and pll at stock settings. Thanks


Why don't you lower vcore and raise VTT, PLL and or MCH instead? You can only get so far on vcore alone.

*EDIT*: Oh, someone asked me for my BIOS settings. Rather than just share it only with him, here it is for everyone. Thanks to arjo_reich for the template design.

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
*******************************************************
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
*******************************************************
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: [Fast]
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: [8X]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio..................: [+0.5]
CPU Frequency ........................: 4.12GHz (485x8.5)

************** Clock Chip Control ************** 
>>>>>> Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: [485]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: [100]
C.I.A.2 ..............................: [Disabled]

>>>>>> Advanced Clock Control.........: [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.......................: [900mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: [900mV]
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: [0ps]

*********** DRAM Performance Control *********** 
Performance Enhance...................: [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).......: [Disabled]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: [400MHz]
System Memory Multiplier .............: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 970
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: [Manual]

>>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................: 5
tRCD .................................: 5
tRP...................................: 5
tRAS..................................: 15

>>>>>> Advanced Timing Control........: [Press Enter]
tRRD..................................: [AUTO]
tWTR..................................: [AUTO]
tWR...................................: [AUTO]
tRFC..................................: [AUTO]
tRTP..................................: [AUTO]
Command Rate (CMD) ...................: [2]

>>>>>> Channel A Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: [9]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: [AUTO]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: [AUTO]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: [AUTO]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: [AUTO]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: [AUTO]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: [AUTO]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: [AUTO]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: [AUTO]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [AUTO]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [AUTO]
DDR Write Training....................: [AUTO]

>>>>>> Channel A Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: 1066MHz
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: [AUTO]
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: [AUTO]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: [AUTO]
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: [AUTO]
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [AUTO]
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: [AUTO]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [AUTO]
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........: [AUTO]

>>>>>> Channel B Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: [9]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: [AUTO]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: [AUTO]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: [AUTO]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: [AUTO]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: [AUTO]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: [AUTO]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: [AUTO]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: [AUTO]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [AUTO]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [AUTO]
DDR Write Training....................: [AUTO]

>>>>>> Channel B Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: 1066MHz
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: [AUTO]
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: [AUTO]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: [AUTO]
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: [AUTO]
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [AUTO]
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: [AUTO]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [AUTO]
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........: [AUTO]

********* Motherboard Voltage Control *********
Voltage Types...........Normal..........Current
-----------------------------------------------
>>>>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore..............1.275000v......: [1.38750] (1.360 load)
CPU Termination........1.200v.........: [1.44]
CPU PLL................1.500v.........: [1.59]
CPU Reference..........0.780v.........: [0.912] (0.760 when VTT @ 1.20)

>>>>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: [1.48]
MCH Reference..........0.800v.........: [0.952] (0.80 when VTT @ 1.20)
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900v.........: [AUTO]
ICH I/O................1.500v.........: [1.570]
ICH Core...............1.100v.........: [1.100]

>>>>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800v.........: [2.10]
DRAM Termination.......0.900v.........: [AUTO]
Channel A Reference....0.900v.........: [AUTO]
Channel B Reference....0.900v.........: [AUTO]

[/CODE]


----------



## InTeL

very nice stn, my q9550 and ud3p are coming today, gonna save me some time overclocking the chip hehe thx


----------



## Murderous Moppet

Just assembled my sig rig last night, and I can't turn off EIST. I have it set to Disabled in the BIOS but the multi is still dropping to 6x on idle, am I missing something?


----------



## Yomny

@Stn0092- i had understood that the mch pll and vtt was to get FSB stable, and well i have the mobo stable with stock voltages up to 390 FSB and im now running 356. So you're saying that raising the MCH or pll and vtt or all of them together could allow me to use less vcore even though the NB is fine and stable with stock voltages.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murderous Moppet*


Just assembled my sig rig last night, and I can't turn off EIST. I have it set to Disabled in the BIOS but the multi is still dropping to 6x on idle, am I missing something?


You missed C1E.


----------



## f16-r1

ok so this board is godly. now what's next lol.


----------



## Enyalius

Get an Intel Extreme processor and go even further!!!


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *f16-r1*


ok so this board is godly. now what's next lol.


Now you take your processor to 5 GHz.


----------



## InTeL

guys quick question does this mobo work with gtx 260? i don't have ati card right now, atm i am planning to do crossfire but maybe in the future.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


@Stn0092- i had understood that the mch pll and vtt was to get FSB stable, and well i have the mobo stable with stock voltages up to 390 FSB and im now running 356. So you're saying that raising the MCH or pll and vtt or all of them together could allow me to use less vcore even though the NB is fine and stable with stock voltages.


Do you really mean stock manually set? Hope so, because if they are in Auto they are likely WAY Overvolted, especially Vtt and PLL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeL*


guys quick question does this mobo work with gtx 260? i don't have ati card right now, atm i am planning to do crossfire but maybe in the future.



Yes, it sure does work with GTX 260/280


----------



## NYM

just a question, i wonder if the answer is obtainable just like that.

at 400FSB x 8 . I seems to be able to have it stable at MCH Vcore 1.1v

how much more MCH voltage do i need to add. just to bump it to 425 x 8? Thanks !


----------



## D.J.S.

even on quads , I reccomend you try and become stable @ < 1.3v 
Like you said 1.10 is stock MHC and will run very high fsb on little volts


----------



## By-Tor

Is there a place in bios to set the performance level of the ram?

If so where and whats it called?

I looked and looked but no luck...

Have some 800 mhz firestix w/D9GkX chips and want to see what they will do.. Have them running at 1050 mhz on 4.4.4.12 timings now, and will go higher later...


----------



## D.J.S.

When oc in your ram keep the enchancer on standard , there is like turbo or some crap too 
If you goto the advanced timings right before voltage selection 
you can change about every thing possible manually .

Your gonna need to be on 2.00d though (400mhz strap ) to get some real high 1200 clocks and such or the 1:2 clocks on those d9s


----------



## By-Tor

^^ Thanks... Will take a look when I get home...

I run it on Extreme 24/7, so should I back it down?


----------



## D.J.S.

I have found my most stable and productive ram oc's on p45 a3 to be with it on standard


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D.J.S.*


I have found my most stable and productive ram oc's on p45 a3 to be with it on standard


I'll give it a try.. Thanks


----------



## By-Tor

Ok I'm in advanced timings and what am I looking for to change the performance level of the ram?

I see a lot of settings, but nothing that jumps out at me...


----------



## BiuS

Hi i need help with settings to get stable. When i run ORTHOS or OCCT blend test (CPU+RAM) i got error, or BSOD, when i test just the CPU i pass without errors. So, maybe there is something wrong with my memory or my settings, so please any help will be great.

My bios settings.

Code:



Code:


****** Gigabyte EP45 UD3P Bios F7b ******

E8500 500 X 8 4000MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ] 
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8        ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0        ] 
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 500 x 8  ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500      ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv   ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv   ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps     ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 150ps     ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400MHz   ] 
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D    ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1000      ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5        ] 
tRCD............................................[ 5        ] 
tRP.............................................[ 5        ] 
tRAS............................................[ 15       ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ 3        ] Memset show 3
tWTR............................................[ 3        ] Memset show 11
tWR.............................................[ 4        ] Memset show 5
tRFC............................................[ 48       ] Memset show 48
tRTP............................................[ 3        ] Memset show 5
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2T       ] Memset show 2T

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 11 ] ................[ 9     ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 1 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto     ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 11 ] ................[ 9     ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto     ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Vcore         [ 1.25000 ]...................[ 1.34375 ] CPU-z show 1.296~1.312 but when i`m running the test show 1.28 is it normal???
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.28  ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.5000  ]  
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.750     ] ET6 show 0.700

MCH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ 1.34   ]  
MCH Reference     [0.760    ]...................[ 0.750     ] ET6 show 0.700
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900    ]...................[ Auto     ] 
ICH I/O           [1.500    ]...................[ 1.500     ] 
ICH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ 1.100   ]

DRAM Voltage      [1.800    ]...................[ 2.140    ] 
DRAM Termination  [0.900    ]...................[ Auto   ] 
Channel A Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Auto     ] 
Channel B Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Auto     ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ] 
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Enabled  ]  
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]  
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]  
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled  ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ] 
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Enabled  ]

*******Integraed Peripherals******
Legacy USB Storage Detect.......................[ Enabled  ]


----------



## ssgwright

can someone clarify CPU termination voltage, reference, and also the NB reference voltages for me? I'm still trying to understand em... also what would be the max to set these for a q9550 on water?


----------



## redalert

BiuS your question about vcore changing under load that is normal. I would raise the vcore and the vcore termination up one notch each and change MCH Core to auto and see what happens.


----------



## InTeL

omg i love this mobo it is so easy to overclock my q9550 to 4ghz
the things i changed in bios cpu volt, , llc enabled Crucial ddr2 pc6400 timing 4-4-4-12 @ 2.2v









gonna format my pc and work on higher overclock


----------



## ssgwright

I LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!! I was just roaming the forums perfectly content with my Asus Maximus Extreme and my Q9550 at 3.67 until I ran into this thread... I thought what the hell $150 so I bought it (the T DDR3 version) now I'm writing this at 4.0!!!!! then I sold my maximus for $150!!!! just want to say thanks to everyone! and especially the couple of guys who helped me with bios settings +rep to you!


----------



## InTeL

@ 4.1 same with same vcore 1.328, guys whats the max temp for a q9550?

screen shot


----------



## Ictinike

LOVE THIS BOARD!

I've just got her in and really haven't done anything *yet*

Going Vista Ultimate x64 as my primary OS since I upgraded to 4g RAM as well and wow the board is so sexxa! Even my wife said it was like a new card, lol.

Once I get Windows Update done (is it ever? good lord 108 updates initially) I'll image this bad boy (RAID0) and then start the fun in the morning!

BTW to he who asked if this board supports a GTX260.. YES I'm running mine now but remember it's NOT a SLI board so you can only run 1 nVidia or 2 ATI in CrossFire if you so desire.


----------



## f16-r1

edge check out my sig rig


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiuS*


Hi i need help with settings to get stable. When i run ORTHOS or OCCT blend test (CPU+RAM) i got error, or BSOD, when i test just the CPU i pass without errors. So, maybe there is something wrong with my memory or my settings, so please any help will be great.

*snip*


Yep, that means it's either the memory or northbridge. Try putting all those memory settings you manually set under Advanced Timing Controls back onto auto to see if that's the problem.

If it still doesn't work, raise the MCH core and reference voltages. Momentarily set CPU Termination back to 1.20V, go to CPU Reference and set it to 0.76V; set MCH reference to 0.80V or 0.84V. Then change CPU Termination back to 1.28V, the value you had before; the references will scale themselves to the new GTLREF. Try a MCH core of 1.4V or more since you have four sticks of memory instead of two.


----------



## ssgwright

why do you have to set the termination voltage back to stock before adjusting the reference voltages?


----------



## Yomny

general question here, hope someone could provide me a quick help. Can an OC'ed mobo and CPU as well cause damages to the OS files. I've formatted my main C drive and reinstalled the OS several times and well it seems that after a couple of new updates and installing the drivers for the mobo evrything runs fine.. Some times when i OC it seems that thing gets corrupt. Last time it happend at the main user log in in Win XP it asked me to select a user but there was none, and said something about some registry data files were recovered... weird things and then well i cant log on so i had to reinstall the OS.. long story short could a bad or not good Oc'ing mobo cause these irregularities? Thanks in advance


----------



## stn0092

Yes, an unstable overclock can kill the OS. I'm on my third installation of Windows, although I've reached a stable overclock now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ssgwright* 
why do you have to set the termination voltage back to stock before adjusting the reference voltages?

You don't; I just don't know what reference values there are with a CPU Termination (VTT) of 1.28V. Since this particular mobo scales the reference voltage automatically based on what GTLREF is selected, the GTLREF selected at one value of VTT will be the same as another. At 1.20V VTT, a reference voltage of 0.80V corresponds to a GTLREF of 0.67x; onced raised to 1.28V or whatever VTT value you use, the mobo scales the reference voltage to match that same 0.67x reference.


----------



## Yomny

well im able to run a stable OC using prime to test it but somehow something is going on. I've read that not setting the PCI @ 100 could damage or corrupt the HDD but this isn't my problem. thanks anyways


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


well im able to run a stable OC using prime to test it but somehow something is going on. I've read that not setting the PCI @ 100 could damage or corrupt the HDD but this isn't my problem. thanks anyways


What exactly does setting PCI to 100 do? I have it on auto... should I be setting it to 100?

My overclock is 8x400 (3.2ghz) with my ram running at 1:1.


----------



## Yomny

thats the speed it should be running at, and to make sure it is not OC'ed and like mentioned earlier mess up files or hinder your OC potential its best to set it at 100. I've never seen the case in which being on auto it automatically overclocks but i personally set it at 100 just to be safe.


----------



## Enyalius

I hate to be the first "negative Nancy" in this thread, but I'm having that same problem on my SECOND one of these things that I was having on my first: Every six seconds, no matter what I am doing, the video and audio will freeze (only for a split second) and then jump to where they should be.

It doesn't matter what I'm doing (this happens even when I'm just moving my mouse in circles over the desktop), it never fails to happen. This is really disappointing...


----------



## Robilar

F7B beta bios now available...

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/7/...45ud3p.F7b.rar

(Link posted on front page of thread as well)


----------



## Fors30

Which is the best bios for q9550? Im using what it shipped with...F6 at the moment.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enyalius*


I hate to be the first "negative Nancy" in this thread, but I'm having that same problem on my SECOND one of these things that I was having on my first: Every six seconds, no matter what I am doing, the video and audio will freeze (only for a split second) and then jump to where they should be.

It doesn't matter what I'm doing (this happens even when I'm just moving my mouse in circles over the desktop), it never fails to happen. This is really disappointing...


Maybe your mouse is dying









How high is your overclock?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fors30*


Which is the best bios for q9550? Im using what it shipped with...F6 at the moment.


F7A is better than F6 so I can assume (lacking a changelog) that the F7B fixes minor issues that the F7A had.

I'm currently running F7A on my other UD3P without issues. I'm going to flash to F7B later this evening.


----------



## Fors30

If you wouldnt mind, would ya let me know how F7b turns out? I will wait your response before I flash and choose either that or F7a, I just want the best I can get for ma quad! Thanks.


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


Maybe your mouse is dying









How high is your overclock?


I had considered that (along with a lot of other possible causes), but swapping my old eVGA 680i SLI in with all the other hardware exactly the same fixed the issue. Also, the board worked fine (both times) during the first few weeks that I owned it. I really don't know what to do :/

I seem to have corrected the issue, but I am still at a loss as to how. I pulled out 4 GB of the 8GB that I had installed and the problem seems to have gone away. Interestingly enough, I had this same problem on my first board before I ever even got the 8GB. Any ideas?

Oh, and I don't know if this is the board or what (though, I have heard this on other boards), but do you guys hear a somewhat...electrical noise whenever they move their mouses?


----------



## MCBrown.CA

oo000 yummy a new BIOS!


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
I had considered that (along with a lot of other possible causes), but swapping my old eVGA 680i SLI in with all the other hardware exactly the same fixed the issue. Also, the board worked fine (both times) during the first few weeks that I owned it. I really don't know what to do :/

I seem to have corrected the issue, but I am still at a loss as to how. I pulled out 4 GB of the 8GB that I had installed and the problem seems to have gone away. Interestingly enough, I had this same problem on my first board before I ever even got the 8GB. Any ideas?

Oh, and I don't know if this is the board or what (though, I have heard this on other boards), but do you guys hear a somewhat...electrical noise whenever they move their mouses?

Maybe you should check your hard drive for errors. I remember I had a bad sector that kept causing me headaches. I ran a verification (for my raid) and it found one bad sector and took care of it. I know western digital has diagnostic software you can download to check their drives. Maybe you can find something of the sort. Either way you would be able to rule out your hard drive.


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


Maybe you should check your hard drive for errors. I remember I had a bad sector that kept causing me headaches. I ran a verification (for my raid) and it found one bad sector and took care of it. I know western digital has diagnostic software you can download to check their drives. Maybe you can find something of the sort. Either way you would be able to rule out your hard drive.


Been there, done that









I truly appreciate the effort, though. Please keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Purple

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


Ok I'm in advanced timings and what am I looking for to change the performance level of the ram?

I see a lot of settings, but nothing that jumps out at me...


It's "Static tRead Value" under the advanced settings, I do believe.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *By-Tor*


Ok I'm in advanced timings and what am I looking for to change the performance level of the ram?

I see a lot of settings, but nothing that jumps out at me...


Static tRead Values on Channel A & B are tRD (Performance Level)


----------



## InTeL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


F7B beta bios now available...

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/7/...45ud3p.F7b.rar

(Link posted on front page of thread as well)


has anybody try the new beta bios yet? thanks!!


----------



## Enyalius

Yeah. Seems as stable as 7a (though, I dropped my OC due to the issues I posted about before).


----------



## NYM

anyone noticed the voltage seen on the bios at the PC Health section is 0.02V higher than what is selected at the MI Tweaker section?


----------



## lenzo

Had the oppertunity to complete a build for a good friend using the U3DR mobo with a E8400 (E0) and some other fine parts for his simple gaming. 
Somewhat amazed at all the features for the price and it's sure does show well. 
Spun up first boot and played in bios only a few minutes, (default speeds) loaded the OS, drivers, Anti-virus and numerous apps. and was off after 2 hours.
Tomorrow night I get to go upgrade it some more in bios, thinking:
Setting for a mild oc that doesn't need constant monitoring: 9x400, 1:1 =3.6g hopefully under 1.25vc and a quick Prime95 / Orthos.

Anyone have any simple advise for me? 
I'm aware of the power saving features but are there any odd labels in bios I should know about?

Thanx fellas


----------



## beret9987

Quick question, couldn't find the GTL Voltage in the BIOS Options. Where would they be located?


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beret9987*


Quick question, couldn't find the GTL Voltage in the BIOS Options. Where would they be located?


----------



## beret9987

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 









Thanks! What is the MCH/DRAM reference though? I'm assuming the CPU Reference voltage controls the GTL voltage for all the lanes, yes?


----------



## valtopps

my board is coming in today cant wait. i couldn't oc my q9550 to 3.6ghz with my ep35-ds3l. im hoping i can hit 4ghz. with out reading 93 pages is there anything i should know?


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beret9987* 
Thanks! What is the MCH/DRAM reference though? I'm assuming the CPU Reference voltage controls the GTL voltage for all the lanes, yes?

Oh whoops. I meant to box MCH reference, not MCH/DRAM reference. I've never touched MCH/DRAM reference voltage since I have no idea what it is. And yes, there's only one CPU Reference voltage for all lanes.


----------



## beret9987

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
Oh whoops. I meant to box MCH reference, not MCH/DRAM reference. I've never touched MCH/DRAM reference voltage since I have no idea what it is. And yes, there's only one CPU Reference voltage for all lanes.

Oh, whats MCH reference do then? Sorry to sound like a n00b but I'm not much for these intel board options...


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beret9987* 
Oh, whats MCH reference do then? Sorry to sound like a n00b but I'm not much for these intel board options...

It's the GTLREF for the northbridge.


----------



## SCTony

Hello everyone. Great forum!!







I have finally got my q9550 somewhat stable at 3.8 ( 6 hours Prime smalls) and I would like any help on my settings. This is my first OC. Thank you in advance. What I have set now....

CPU Vcore - 1.38125 (1.28 in EZTune HW Monitor)
CPU Vtt - 1.36
CPU Ref - .931 (.830 in EZTune)
CPU PLL - 1.5

MCH Core - 1.36
MCH Ref - .941 (.840 in EZT)
DRAM/MCH Ref - 1.04 (.900 in EZT)

DRAM V - 2.08
DRAM Term - 1.04
CH a, b ref - 1.04

ICH I/O - 1.57 ICH core - 1.2


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
Oh whoops. I meant to box MCH reference, not MCH/DRAM reference. I've never touched MCH/DRAM reference voltage since I have no idea what it is. And yes, there's only one CPU Reference voltage for all lanes.

Only some of the P45 boards have both CPU Ref's. I use a P45-DS4P and it has both, not sure what all other GA-P45's do?

So.....

---------------------Quad----------------Dual-----
CPU Ref 1---------0+2-----Cores--------0------
CPU Ref 2 --------1+3------Cores-------1-----

Which would leave boards with only CPU Ref 1 with a fixed .67% for CPU Ref 2

About Ref Voltages.......

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Random User*
For me, All the references in ET6 are wrong or always show the same defaults. Why is this?


That is ONLY because ET Shows the .xx % of Vtt of what you set in the BIOS. The Default Value of MCH Ref is .63% of Vtt at stock of 1.20V, which is .756 (.76) . The reflected value in the BIOS and Easytune MCH Ref % is also always x Stock Vtt, so don't let what you see as you change Vtt back to what you want to use throw you off.

Why is this important? I feel that the default of .76 is to much, especially for a overclocked system when trying to gain stability. I believe between .68-.72 is often best. Of course more or less may be needed depending on your board, your ram, your overall speeds, and other voltage settings.

The Ref Settings in the BIOS are .xx % values of/X Stock Vtt so this tends to throw off many users when they set something and then compare to EasyTune. So you need to keep the % amounts in mind when changing these Ref voltages, and it is easiest to do it at stock Vtt (unless you need a % Value Stock Vtt will not allow you to choose, if so adjust accordingly) and then raise your Vtt back up to where you want to run it. If you Make any deviation from the stock % for MCH Ref of .63% the value will be reflected in ET

EasyTune ________ Actual % Of Stock Vtt
.76 _____________________ .63
.75 _____________________
.745 ____________________ .621
.73 _____________________ .61
.72 _____________________
.715 ____________________ .5977
.70 _____________________ .585
.69 _____________________
.685 ____________________ .575

Here is Five Common examples of this, all using MCH Ref, and various Vtt (Termination) voltages with images showing how each % is possible. All of these but the last WILL Change what you see for MCH Ref in EasyTune as well. This way I hope you can see how this works, and then maybe better find your way to tuning your Ref voltages

**** Examples below are percentages ranging between 57.5% - 63% (.685V - .76V) with Vtt always at 1.28V ****

Those ranges .685-.76 are actual values of 57.5%-63% of stock Vtt, varying off from the .76 (63%) stock setting. Some Percentage values will be rounded off for simplicity.

*(MCH Ref .685% AKA .685 in ET **57.5% Actual**)*










This example shows if you set 1.20 Vtt and then set your MCH Ref to .685 and then raise Vtt back to 1.28, ET would show .685 MCH Ref as .7350V would be .685% of Vtt (1.28 x .5745 = .735) ~ Stock Vtt 1.20 x .5745 = 6894% of stock Vtt (Thus .685%)

*(MCH Ref .70% AKA .70 in ET **58.5% Actual**)*










This example shows if you set 1.20 Vtt and then set your MCH Ref to .70 and then raise Vtt back to 1.28, ET would show .70 MCH Ref as .75008V would be .70% of Vtt (1.28 x .586 = .75008) ~ Stock Vtt 1.20 x .586 = .7032% (Thus .70%)

*(MCH Ref .715% AKA .715 in ET **59.5%-60% Actual**)*










This example shows if you set 1.20 Vtt and then set your MCH Ref to .715 and then raise Vtt back to 1.28, ET would show .715 MCH Ref as .765V would be .715% of Vtt (1.28 x .5977 = .7650) ~ Stock Vtt 1.20 x .5997 = .7172% of stock Vtt (Thus .715%)

*(MCH Ref .73% AKA .73 in ET **61% Actual**)*










This example shows if you set 1.20 Vtt and then set your MCH Ref to .73 and then raise Vtt back to 1.28, ET would show .73 MCH Ref as .780V would be .73% of Vtt (1.28 x .61 = .7808) ~ Stock Vtt 1.20 x .61 = .732% of stock Vtt (Thus .73%)

*(MCH Ref .745% AKA .745 in ET **62% Actual**)*










This example shows if you set 1.20 Vtt and then set your MCH Ref to .xx and then raise Vtt back to 1.28, ET would show .745 MCH Ref as .7948V would be .745% of Vtt (1.28 x .621 = .79488) ~ Stock Vtt 1.20 x .621 = .745% of stock Vtt (Thus .745%)

_**** STOCK MCH Ref values at .63% (.76V) To show how ET seems to often or always show .76 and confuse users ****_

First Example shows stock values for Ref used, .63%. That would be MCH Ref manually set but Value unchanged (.76) and then Vtt Raised to 1.28.

*(Stock MCH Ref W/ 1.28 Vtt / .76 in ET **63% Actual**)*










This example shows if you set 1.20 Vtt and then manually set your MCH Ref to .756 and then raise Vtt to 1.28, ET would show .76 MCH Ref as .810V would be .76% of Vtt (1.28 x .633 = .81024) ~ Stock Vtt 1.20 x .63 = .756% of stock Vtt (Thus .63%)

This following example shows Stock Vtt and Stock MCH Ref used.........

*(Stock MCH Ref W/1.20 Vtt or .76 in ET **63% Actual**)*










This example shows if you set 1.20 Vtt and then manually set your MCH Ref to .756, ET would show .76 MCH Ref as .756V would be .76% of Vtt (1.20 x .63 = .756) ~ Stock Vtt 1.20 x .63 = .756% of stock Vtt (Thus .63%)

That is just ONE example, and how to manipulate it, of the Many Ref Voltages in the BIOS Vs. what you see in Easytune. Here are all the values affected by other Values in the BIOS and their respective default percentages.

CPU Termination (Vtt) Automatically changes the following if manually set >>>

CPU Reference Voltage (.63% of Default Vtt/1.20) .76 ET
CPU Reference2 Voltage (.67% of Default Vtt/1.20) .80 ET
MCH Reference Voltage (.63% of Default Vtt/1.20) .76 ET

DRAM Voltage Automatically changes the following if manually set >>>

MCH/DRAM Reference Voltage (.50% of Default Dram Voltage)
DRAM Termination Voltage (.50% of Default Dram Voltage)
Channel A Reference Voltage (.50% of Default Dram Voltage)
Channel B Reference Voltage (.50% of Default Dram Voltage)

If you want a higher or lower than stock % / Value for any of the above settings you will find it easier to set the Dram Voltage or Vtt back to stock (Or above or below to find and be able to choose alternate % Values), then adjust desired setting to the % / Value you wish to use.

Then once you have selected a % range you want to use for said setting then go back and raise your Vtt or Dram Voltage back to what you choose to use and the corresponding settings will self adjust and still be set to the .xx % amount that you set them to.


----------



## D.J.S.

Ok heres my first update on this board ,pics later and might do a worklog since I have a nasty habit of testing ungodly amounts of setting and benching , thats kinda what I do 
Its my game of choice.

So far so good with ud3p , testing with f4 then the rest ect...

Benched last night 3d @ 4700 1.45v / gpu 802/1050

I had some issues with cooling when I first installed this board due to backplate
shorting some pins potentially, thats been insulated and now the beast is mounted and giving me SICK temps. didnt bust over 59C(load) in that session in a 74F room with no 
windows open.


----------



## curly haired boy

i've heard that this board has some serious vdroop, along with the rest of gigabyte's EP45 series. is that a bad thing?


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*


i've heard that this board has some serious vdroop, along with the rest of gigabyte's EP45 series. is that a bad thing?


My board has a ton of vDroop (almost 0.1v) when LLC is not enabled... Enable LLC and vDroop disappears!


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


My board has a ton of vDroop (almost 0.1v) when LLC is not enabled... Enable LLC and vDroop disappears!


i've also heard that LLC can kill chips, though. D:


----------



## repo_man

Any suggestions for a good starting place, as far as bios stuff, for this board and my sig hardware?


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Which would leave boards with only CPU Ref 1 with a fixed .67% for CPU Ref 2


Where'd you get this bit of information from?


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curly haired boy* 
i've also heard that LLC can kill chips, though. D:

Yep well I did a ton of research and it seems the this board is more robust than other P45s (namely Asus) when it comes to LLC. Check the Q9550 club in my sig. Most folks have it enabled... I have yet to hear of a burned chip caused by LLC on this board.


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


Yep well I did a ton of research and it seems the this board is more robust than other P45s (namely Asus) when it comes to LLC. Check the Q9550 club in my sig. Most folks have it enabled... I have yet to hear of a burned chip caused by LLC on this board.


ah, ok. d'ya think OC'ing tips for this board would help the DS3R i've got? there aren't a whole lot of DS3R owners around...


----------



## valtopps

ok i got my system up and running. i guess you got to work for NASA to oc this board? can anyone help me please.


----------



## Boomstick68

I'm getting ready to get this board, upgrading from a GA-EP35-DS3L. I hate to start another thread so I hope it is ok to ask this question here. I am wanting to crossfire two 4870 1gigs and was wondering if that would leave me for any room for pci cards. I have a pci wireless card that MUST go in and it doesn't look like there will be room. BTW, the cards will be water cooled so the bulkiness should be less. Can someone post pictures if you have something similar to what I want to do?


----------



## error10

Depends on the size of your waterblock, and the height of the wireless card, you maybe could squeeze it into the PCI slot between the two GPUs.


----------



## Boomstick68

I just checked the height of the waterblock compared to the stock cooler and the water block (MCW60) is a bit taller so this will be tight. Sorry, I'm taking this way off course from OC'ing.


----------



## error10

You may just have to pick up a PCI Express or a USB wireless adapter.


----------



## valtopps

any help oc on this board.


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valtopps* 
any help oc on this board.

What, exactly, are you trying to overclock? What hardware are you running?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
Only some of the P45 boards have both CPU Ref's. I use a P45-DS4P and it has both, not sure what all other GA-P45's do?

So.....

---------------------Quad----------------Dual-----
CPU Ref 1---------0+2-----Cores--------0------
CPU Ref 2 --------1+3------Cores-------1-----

Which would leave boards with only CPU Ref 1 with a fixed .67% for CPU Ref 2


Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
Where'd you get this bit of information from?

From My board at stock, and I am The Mod at the Gigabyte Forum at Tweaktown, so I see 1000's of posts by users who have similar BIOS.

Which part of that were you unsure about? The fixed .67%? It would have to be fixed at that as it is the default, at least at stock clock and up to 533 FSB. Starting at stock Vtt that is .804V (.67 x 1.20V). As I KNOW some boards do not offer CPU ref 2, and some do. All just depends on your Board's BIOS's, Which I assume is based on the $$ for the board as the higher valued P45's do have both (DS4/DS4P, DQ6, Extreme)


----------



## valtopps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enyalius*


What, exactly, are you trying to overclock? What hardware are you running?


my system


----------



## Yomny

very briefly: you should decrease your multi to 6 or your lowest settings and then start increasing your FSB by 10 or 20 mhz increments. Set your ram to 333mhz and the multi to 2.00 which would set you @ a 1:1 ratio so you wont have problems. Increase FSB and boot, test for stability and if not increase your MCH core, you wont have to till about 400 FSB. Then just go back to bios and set your desired FSB and cpu multi to acheive your desired CPU OC, then you will to adjust the cpu vcore in order to boot into windows.. test for stability.

Please watch your temps(<65C) and i think you have a 45nm cpu so dont exceed 1.36vcore


----------



## InTeL

guys i don't want to set everything on auto, so i want to know how to setup the right values for these...

currently running my q9550 @ 4ghz, ran intelburn test maximum stress at 15 threads, Passed.

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU Vcore - 1.29
CPU Termination - 1.22V
CPU PLL - 1.45v
CPU Referen- ???V

MCH/ICH
MCH Core - 1.34v
MCH Reference ???V
MCH/DRAM Ref - ???V
ICH I/O - ???V

DRAM Voltage - 2.2V
DRAM Termination - [Auto]
Channel A Reference - [Auto]
Channel B Reference - [Auto]


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeL*


guys i don't want to set everything on auto, so i want to know how to setup the right values for these...

currently running my q9550 @ 4ghz, ran intelburn test maximum stress at 15 threads, Passed.

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU Vcore - 1.29
CPU Termination - 1.22V
CPU PLL - 1.45v
CPU Referen- ???V

MCH/ICH
MCH Core - 1.34v
MCH Reference ???V
MCH/DRAM Ref - ???V
ICH I/O - ???V

DRAM Voltage - 2.2V
DRAM Termination - [Auto]
Channel A Reference - [Auto]
Channel B Reference - [Auto]


fill out your system specs it makes it easier for people to help http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## InTeL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


fill out your system specs it makes it easier for people to help http://www.overclock.net/specs.php



thx, i filled out my system info hope it helps


----------



## valtopps

I HAVE NO IDEA where to start with all the fine voltage adjustments? mch on 1.40v and cpu on 1.36 and ram 2.1v everything else is set to auto is this safe. 3.6ghz. IM SURE SOMEONE IS GOT A 9550 OC on this board.


----------



## InTeL

guys does these settings look ok? i use Intelburn test 20 times max stress passed
Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................1.2950V
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.22V
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.45V
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.3V
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦.....auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....2.2V
DRAM Termination .â€¦auto
Channel A Referenceâ€¦â€¦â€¦..auto
Channel B Referenceâ€¦â€¦â€¦..auto


----------



## The_Rocker

This board is making me want to ditch Nvidia and get a killer Crossfire set up!

Seriously guys, if I sold my board and cards, what is the fastest ATI graphics set up that works?

4870X2 & 4870 in Tri-Fire?

Or is the second slot being an 8x a let down?


----------



## Robilar

This board does not support tri-fire

It has two 8x8x slots for crossfire.

P45's are not recommended for crossfired 4870x2 and 4850x2. Its the only incidence of bandwidth limitations.

That said, a pair of 4870's runs great on this board.

If you want to run a quad crossfire (two 4870x2's for example), then you will need an X38 or X48 board (or go i7 of course)


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
This board does not support tri-fire

It has two 8x8x slots for crossfire.

P45's are not recommended for crossfired 4870x2 and 4850x2. Its the only incidence of bandwidth limitations.

That said, a pair of 4870's runs great on this board.

If you want to run a quad crossfire (two 4870x2's for example), then you will need an X38 or X48 board (or go i7 of course)

but a single 4870x2 on a UD3R would work great


----------



## Ictinike

Lovin this board.. Have a few hiccups along the way but got it back to what my Asus was doing much easier









Going to see how far I can go on this aging duo!


----------



## The_Rocker

Ok, its not worth it for me then.

I'll stick with getting a 780i FTW and if that is still crap then X58 and i7 it is.


----------



## fonzye

nice nice thread


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


Ok, its not worth it for me then.

I'll stick with getting a 780i FTW and if that is still crap then X58 and i7 it is.


What resolutions are you playing at?

edit: never mind, I saw your sig. Do you really need SLI or CF for that type of resolutions?


----------



## afzsom

Nice speed Ictinike!


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


Nice speed Ictinike!


Thanks mate! It was all due to you and our PM's bro!

I took what you gave me as a start and improved on it. Not real savvy yet on these Intel boards and their extreme BIOS settings but starting to get more "at home" feel.

Again, my thanks to you Afzsom!


----------



## MCBrown.CA

I downloaded the F7b BIOS the other day and haven't got around to flashing it yet... Been running F7a since day one and it's been solid as a rock!









Anyone run into any issues with F7b? What changes have been made?


----------



## slyoteboy

Hey guys , just built a system for my bro , with this mobo , and Q9950 , im having a helluva time.

400x8.5

400mhz latch x 2.66 mem multi
5-5-5-15 2.1v

cpuvcore 1.3625
cpu termination 1.22
cpu pll 1.45

mch core 1.34

Def not as easy as my gig ep35-dsl3 , talk about plug and play







all kinds of settings to tweak with this mobo , should have a easy mode option hehe.
will not post , did I get a bad chip or what? any suggestions would be awesome , thank you guys.


----------



## agntallen

hey, i just got the ud3r instead of the ud3p. currently, i've got my board stable on 3.4. I really want to obtain 3.6; i've tried 450x8 multi also but that doesnt work. here is my bios when i'm at 3.4

Code:


Code:


*******************************************************
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
*******************************************************
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: auto
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: 9x
CPU Frequency ........................: 3.40GHz (378x9)

************** Clock Chip Control ************** 
>>>>>> Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: 378
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: 100
C.I.A.2 ..............................: disabled

>>>>>> Advanced Clock Control.........: [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps

*********** DRAM Performance Control *********** 
Performance Enhance...................: standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: auto
System Memory Multiplier .............: 2.66c
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 1008
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: manual

>>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................: 5
tRCD .................................: 5
tRP...................................: 5
tRAS..................................: 15

>>>>>> Advanced Timing Control........: [Press Enter]
tRRD..................................: auto
tWTR..................................: auto
tWR...................................: auto
tRFC..................................: auto
tRTP..................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ...................: auto

********* Motherboard Voltage Control *********
Voltage Types...........Normal..........Current
-----------------------------------------------
>>>>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: enabled
CPU Vcore..............1.275000v......: 1.35
CPU Termination........1.200v.........: 1.4
CPU PLL................1.500v.........: 1.5
CPU Reference..........0.780v.........: auto

>>>>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: 1.34
MCH Reference..........0.800v.........: auto
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900v.........: auto
ICH I/O................1.500v.........: auto
ICH Core...............1.100v.........: auto

>>>>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800v.........: 2.060
DRAM Termination.......0.900v.........: auto
Channel A Reference....0.900v.........: auto
Channel B Reference....0.900v.........: auto

if anybody could help me out that'd be great. thanks!


----------



## afzsom

You'll probably need more voltage to the CPU. My E6600 does 3.6GHz on 1.425v. See the "Overclock/Undervolt" link in my sig to see roughly what voltage increase I needed to get from 3.4GHz to 3.6GHz.


----------



## InTeL

put you memeory at 1:1 System Memory Multiplier .............: 2.0
bump up ur voltage hope it helps


----------



## slyoteboy

yup had to drop the memory down a notch , 4.1ghz stable , memory at 963mhz (underclocked). Memory from gskill this time , wasnt so great.


----------



## agntallen

i didnt quite make it to 3.6 but i'm running it at 3.375. Does anybody else have a faulty sensor? when i load up in bios it shows the correct +12V but when i check CPUID hardware monitor; the +12V, -12V and -5V all show incorrect voltages. i have updated my bios and that didnt do anything. should i worry about it? or just ignore it?
+rep to afzsom & InTeL


----------



## afzsom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agntallen*


i didnt quite make it to 3.6 but i'm running it at 3.375. Does anybody else have a faulty sensor? when i load up in bios it shows the correct +12V but when i check CPUID hardware monitor; the +12V, -12V and -5V all show incorrect voltages. i have updated my bios and that didnt do anything. should i worry about it? or just ignore it? 
+rep to afzsom & InTeL


It's not always exactly 12V. Due to inconsistent and sometimes inaccurate readings and constant minimal load on your power supply (fans), it won't always read a full +12V (or any other voltage, for that matter).


----------



## agntallen

even if it shows that?


----------



## afzsom

That's a bit off...lol. Erm, if you have a voltmeter you can double check your power supply's 24 pin ATX cable, but if it was actually that low, your computer would not boot. My bet's on a poor sensor calibration.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agntallen*


even if it shows that?


IIRC this is a known issue with this board. I think a thread over at XS mention it. It certainly an issue
for me:










This PSU has run solid since I bought it. It's been with 4 different boards and this is the first one to show a discrepancy on the 12v line. The margin is so huge that I'm thinking it must be a sensor error....


----------



## InTeL

i have the same thing


----------



## InTeL

oh wheres my +12v? lol


----------



## valtopps

anyone using the new f7a or f7b bios.


----------



## InTeL

im using the f7a, but i haven't try the newer one yet f7b


----------



## valtopps

where can i get the f7a bios


----------



## lsdmeasap

Here ua go valyopps

UD3P F7B
http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/7/...2/ep45ud3p.f7a

UD3P F7B
http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/7/...45ud3p.F7b.rar


----------



## mark0326

f7c is coming out today, saw it mentioned on XS


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


This PSU has run solid since I bought it. It's been with 4 different boards and this is the first one to show a discrepancy on the 12v line. The margin is so huge that I'm thinking it must be a sensor error....


It's just the sensors. I mean, I really doubt my computer would be running if I have a negative value on the 12V.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Try Everest Ultimate and you will have MUCH better sensor pickup for sure. Here is the latest Beta (Not sure if all Values are shown for Beta/Trails though, so you may want to get the latest Full version) >>>

4.60.1617
http://www.lavalys.com:8081/beta/eve...sby3mvc9qx.zip

As you can see here that app you was using and others OFTEN get 12V wrong (We wont mention speedfan) >>>


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valtopps*


anyone using the new f7a or f7b bios.


I'm using the F7b, but I'm not running any overclocks right now because of previous problems.


----------



## REDHAMMER999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enyalius*


I'm using the F7b, but I'm not running any overclocks right now because of previous problems.


sorry but what problems with OC'ing do you have?


----------



## Simps

I heard good things about P45 UD3 mobos. I will give it a try.
For the record, I am now on a Maximus II Formula, and with BIOS 1901, 500FSB is a very easy going for 24/7 use on quads...
Once I get my Giga P45-UD3, I will let you guys know how it compares to the Maximus II Formula.
This is my 24/7 setting on Maximus II Formula.

*MOBO: Maximus II Formula
Bios: 1901
Cooling: air
500FSB on quad 24/7
DDR2-1200 5-5-5-18 PL8 STRONGER*

1.42v CPU
1.35v FSB
1.59v PLL
2.09v DIMM
1.44v NB
1.19v SB1.1
1.55v SB1.5










[]'s
Simps


----------



## CL3P20

Just thought I would share..

If anyone is using a Tuniq120 + UD3P.. pay attention to the pic

















..I had to trim the mounting plate some to fit.

I just finished a client build 'Deathbygames' yesterday, using an E7400 and UD3P.. great combo.. booted np at 530mhz FSB.. needless to say, the client is very pleased.


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *REDHAMMER999*


sorry but what problems with OC'ing do you have?


Oh, I don't think it was overclocking related. I was having an audio/video issue that is board related, but I seem to have fixed it (search for "Six seconds to failure" to learn more). I'm now running stable at 3.2 with almost no bump in the vCore on the 7b bios.


----------



## valtopps

should i wait for the f7c bios, i hate updating the bios it scares the poop out of me. i have f6 in it now.

i found f7c bios http://www.mediafire.com/?cmztzqkhnyw


----------



## Robilar

I have the F7C as well. I did not post it as its not even on the tweaktown site yet. I'd stay clear of it until its been tried out.


----------



## valtopps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I have the F7C as well. I did not post it as its not even on the tweaktown site yet. I'd stay clear of it until its been tried out.

ok thanks


----------



## InTeL

valtopps do u still need the f7a bios i can upload it if you want


----------



## InTeL

guys the f7b beta seems to be more stable than f7a
im still testing it


----------



## InTeL

ran my q9550 @ 4.25, bios voltage 1.35625, it failed prime at 10 minutes. Definitely the new beta is more stable for me. The temperature shoot up to 65c full load, it wasn't that great lol cuz i added my 8800gt to the cpu loop.


----------



## roflcopter

Hey wats up guys. I just got this board recently and its great. Just needed some help with OC...I have an e6400 currently @ 3.6ghz(515*7).
Ive been trying to get 4.0ghz (500*8) but ive been having alotta trouble. I cant even get stable @ 475*8 (I BSOD during windows loading screen). Any help?

EDIT: turns out 7*515 isnt stable either...i got a BSOD after a little bit of CS:S.


----------



## Ictinike

Just wondering if I should update my BIOS?

I ask this because upgrading from the 5 to the 6 I somehow lost my RAID0 setup. Nothing was done other than the flash and I'm scared now updating again..

Anyone willing to calm my fears? lol


----------



## valtopps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InTeL* 
valtopps do u still need the f7a bios i can upload it if you want

thanks intel, but i think im going to wait and see if the f7c is good.


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ictinike*


Just wondering if I should update my BIOS?

I ask this because upgrading from the 5 to the 6 I somehow lost my RAID0 setup. Nothing was done other than the flash and I'm scared now updating again..

Anyone willing to calm my fears? lol


heh

You lost your RAID (same thing happened to me) because you had the checkbox checked to reset your CMOS. All you have to do is go back into the Advanced Options and set the SATA to RAID mode and everything will be back to normal. I've updated (and downgraded) several times now with no issues. Just have to remember to change that one setting back


----------



## lsdmeasap

+1 ^^

After each flash you must load optimized defaults, then set your ram voltage ONLY. Then save/apply/reboot BACK to the BIOS and set all your SATA/Disk related settings aging BEFORE you load windows otherwise you will corrupt your Arrays.

And yes, Loading Optimized is a must as part of the flash process as it sets some hidden things per your hardware that you cannot manually set

Here is a Qflash Guide I wrote up, for anyone else who it may help later on who reads this >>>
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/bios...h-guide-27576/


----------



## lowkickqop

How does a gigabyte ep45 ud3r overclock compared to a ud3p?


----------



## f16-r1

its just as decent but is not crossfire compatible. acutally better on memory.

UD3P specs. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358

UD3R specs. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128359


----------



## lowkickqop

Thanks


----------



## Ictinike

Well it wasn't that I lost the RAID config in the BIOS I actually lost the stripe









Not sure why.. Both drivers were fine as Member Drives and after flashing 7a they came up unidentified. I couldn't get them to synch up or repair even after downgrading.

I just ended up re-initializing the stripe and re-install Vista, again.









I flashed up to 7b after posting that and taking a risk and it worked fine and still running. Again, not sure why 5-6-7a failed the RAID but oh well .. Still running now and that's what's important


----------



## f16-r1

yeah check this out

http://ddr2-1508.gigabyte.com.tw/

check out the records


----------



## TheCh3F

Anyone running a FuzionV2 on this board using the universal mounting plate?


----------



## valtopps

anything you see im doing wrong please let me know. oc 3.6ghz. if i try 3.8ghz with 1.4v blue screen? im using f6 bios.

******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******
Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.5 ]
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz............................[ 424 x 8.5 ]
CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 424 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******
CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******
Performance Enhance.............................[Standard]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ auto]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00B]
Memory Frequency 800............................[ 848]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual]
CAS Latency Time................................[ 5]
tRCD............................................[ 5]
tRP.............................................[ 5]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******
tRRD............................................[ Auto ]
tWTR............................................[ Auto ]
tWR.............................................[ Auto ]
tRFC............................................[ Auto ]
tRTP............................................[ Auto ]
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******
Static tRead Value [ 10 ] ...............[ 9 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 5 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******
Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******
Static tRead Value [ 10 ] ...............[ 9 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 5 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******
Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******
Load-Line Calibration...........................[ disabled ]
CPU Vcore [ 1.21250 ]...................[ 1.3625 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.28 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.59]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.863 ]
MCH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.36]
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.850 ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ]...................[Auto ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]...................[ 1.59]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.20]
DRAM Voltage [ 1.800 ]...................[ 2.10]
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...................[Auto]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ Auto]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[Auto]


----------



## Robilar

With vdroop in effect (as you have LLC disabled), you will need more vcore than 1.3625 in the bios. that will only net out to about 1.31 under load.


----------



## InTeL

voltopps please change these settings, i hope you can make it stable good luck man
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D]
Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]


----------



## Robilar

He's using a 45nm quad. LLC is not advisible.


----------



## InTeL

mine is enabled, just disable all those craps in bios C1E / Speedstep


----------



## CL3P20

I always recommend setting the MCH boot strap manually to 333mhz when using FSB in excess of 400mhz.. even though it seems these mobo's do a very good job with auto MCH settings anyhow









@ valtops- have you tried that same FSB without the .5 multi yet? Also..your MCHv ref, doesnt really need to be that high for ~420mhz... with a similar CPU and RAM, I found I only needed .82v for 465mhz FSB and 1100+mhz RAM speeds.

*the 2x UD3P mobo's I 'built' were also giving me BSOD, when MCHv ref was too high.. lowering it fixed my issues on both systems.


----------



## valtopps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InTeL* 
voltopps please change these settings, i hope you can make it stable good luck man
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D]
Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]

ok ill try 2.00D but im not sure about load line. thanks

well i tried to put it to 2.00D AND COULDNT FIND IT THE ONLY option is 2.00B


----------



## valtopps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
I always recommend setting the MCH boot strap manually to 333mhz when using FSB in excess of 400mhz.. even though it seems these mobo's do a very good job with auto MCH settings anyhow









@ valtops- have you tried that same FSB without the .5 multi yet? Also..your MCHv ref, doesnt really need to be that high for ~420mhz... with a similar CPU and RAM, I found I only needed .82v for 465mhz FSB and 1100+mhz RAM speeds.

*the 2x UD3P mobo's I 'built' were also giving me BSOD, when MCHv ref was too high.. lowering it fixed my issues on both systems.

ok ill try manually set boot strap 333mhz and low mch ref to .820, thanks

when i didnt use the .5 mult and raised the fsb it wouldnt even boot. it seems to work better with lower fsb.

should i use the load line ? i realy want to hit 3.8ghz and like i said before i tried it with 1.4v?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valtopps*


ok ill try 2.00D but im not sure about load line. thanks

well i tried to put it to 2.00D AND COULDNT FIND IT THE ONLY option is 2.00B


That is only becuase you have MCH Latch set to 333. To use 2.00D you have to put MCH latch on Auto or 400 and then you will see it.

Here is all the straps/multi's. If you have MCH Latch on Auto, you will see them all, otherwise if you set MCH Latch you will only see the Multi's for that strap >>>


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valtopps*


should i use the load line ? i realy want to hit 3.8ghz and like i said before i tried it with 1.4v?


With a 45nm processor, LLC can do some serious damage (though, there are no guarantees). If you really want to get up to 3.8GHz, given your current settings, I would think that you are going to have to water cool and have a vCore somewhere around 1.5v (just an estimation).


----------



## error10

Bah, nothing's wrong with LLC on this board.


----------



## Enyalius

lol

Basically, the 45nm processors seem to be a bit more...fragile than their 65nm predecessors. What this means is that if you enable LLC, you will be receiving a consistent amount of power (whatever you set it to in the BIOS). This is great for stability, but can be bad for more fragile chips because over volts can occur when the processor is under load. You'll probably be fine, but there is a much greater risk of you breaking something than someone with a 64nm chip.


----------



## D.J.S.

I concur, after being speculative about LLC and IMHO a shotty cheaply made mobo
that a particular review site happened to blow out chips on.

I conclude for myself and clients , that LLC on these UD3 boards is more than fine
in fact it does not spike @ all ever, which was what killed some 45nm chips idle in another brands boards. That company jumped the shark as far as Im concerned.
Also using aluminum in th pcb instead of copper ?? hmm
Gigabyte used double the copper they normally do , so something does not jive.

I have been testing this for a few and at waay higher voltages and OCs than Anand
up into the 4800 1.48 v range and no problems.

Im sure I have ran my system longer on 1.48 v than they had the whole test rig together
and blew out 3 chips. Its not LLC its poor craftsmanship


----------



## Yomny

Any of you guys have had the need to bump the MCH vcore in order to acheive 400 FSB? I cant seem to really reach above 390 without having to tweak some settings, and no necessarily the voltage of the MCH because no matter how high i set it (only gone up to 1.4) is still doesn't boot! I also tried to mess with the PLL and term voltages but no luck. Thanks ahead!


----------



## Heavy Light 117

I was able to hit 400 without much hassle. I just bumped the vcore to 1.41 and changed my multi to 8. This gave me 3.2ghz with pretty much the same hardware you have on your sig rig. The only difference is the ram, which I have running at a 1:1 ratio at 800mhz.


----------



## Yomny

man i guess my board has something going on in her mind.. i was only able to hit 390 and nothing else above that no matter how much MCH voltage i add.


----------



## coolwhip

i use llc, it offers no problems.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enyalius*


lol

Basically, the 45nm processors seem to be a bit more...fragile than their 65nm predecessors. What this means is that if you enable LLC, you will be receiving a consistent amount of power (whatever you set it to in the BIOS). This is great for stability, but can be bad for more fragile chips because over volts can occur when the processor is under load. You'll probably be fine, but there is a much greater risk of you breaking something than someone with a 64nm chip.


Actually the LLC issues take place during idle not load.

It does seem that this board has resolved it though. I ran power monitoring both idle and load and the spikes present with the Asus boards capable of doing LLC do not seem to be present.

I personally cooked a highly overclocked E8400 on an Asus board through the direct use of LLC a few months ago (it fried while the system was idled and I was unlucky enough to see it happen while running a monitoring app).

My thoughts on LLC in general are changing after putting this board through its paces.


----------



## Enyalius

Indeed. My mistake.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Bah, nothing's wrong with LLC on this board.

I love Vdroop. No LLC here.


----------



## Robilar

Depends on the chip though. LLC really isn't necessary for dual core chips. The E8500 and E8600 will do silly high speeds on air irrespective of vdroop.

The quads can benefit from LLC as they scale upwards in temps fairly quickly when overclocked.

With that said I am testing the UD3P currently with a Q9650 with LLC enabled (fingers crossed...). We'll see if there are any long term full load effects.


----------



## zelix

http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.ph...b&id=548120443

pic of my new UD3P =D


----------



## valtopps

ok i changed the strap to 400mhz and 2.00D, whats the differents between 2.00B and the 2.00D?
i dont think im going to use llc.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valtopps*


ok i changed the strap to 400mhz and 2.00D, whats the differents between 2.00B and the 2.00D?
i dont think im going to use llc.


Check cpuz to see what ratio you have now. I want to say that 2.00b is 1:1 but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## stn0092

2.00a/b/c/d/e/... is 1:1 for all straps. If you're having trouble going any higher, try the CPU and MCH references. I had to raise my MCH ref a notch to stabilize; others have had to lower it. Play around with it and see which works for you.


----------



## lenzo

Another build in the books using the UD3R for a bud. No probs at all.


----------



## Corder

Hey lads! I just got my UD3P motherboard, so after installing all the stuff with my brand new pc. Which software stuff should I install frist for UD3P? Like newer bios version or newer drivers or whatever, what would you reccomend me to do first of all?


----------



## kimosabi

Drivers.


----------



## Enyalius

Absolutely. The first step is to get the drivers and make sure that, after installing drivers, everything in your system runs with perfect stability. Only after that should you worry about anything else.


----------



## Boomstick68

I just picked this board up last night at Microcenter, installed it, set the multi to 9, fsb to 445 and adusted vcore and dram voltage and booted on first try without a clean install. Just ran the disk to update drivers and she was off and running. I think I can achieve OC greatness with this board.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Epic board - so many happy users!!























I did a ton of research on the whole LLC issue (though not as much as Robilar







) and after some testing I've concluded that the power management on this board is totally up to the task. Shame about the E84 though Rob...

I've noticed no voltage spikes at idle with LLC on and vDroop is just ridonkulous with LCC disabled (~0.1v!!







).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Corder* 
Hey lads! I just got my UD3P motherboard, so after installing all the stuff with my brand new pc. Which software stuff should I install frist for UD3P? Like newer bios version or newer drivers or whatever, what would you reccomend me to do first of all?

Yea, grab chipset drivers first, that's what I did, Windows Update should pick up everything else. I flashed to the F7a BIOS right away too. If you're comfortable with flashing, I'd do that next.

I still haven't used the newer beta BIOSs but methinks F7a will serve just fine till there's an official release...


----------



## Aardobard

I bought this board because I was frustrated with my P5N-E board and it's RMA drama. While that's getting resolved, I am enjoying a very nice 4.0GHz OC after only a few hours of tinkering. The 4.0GHz even runs better from my initial observations than a 400FSB 3.8GHz OC. :sarcastic tear:


----------



## ChrisB17

I'm getting this board soon. Is it possible to do a q6600 at 500x7?


----------



## Enyalius

What's the vID on your q6600? I have a Q6600, and I haven't been able to get much over 3.4GHz, but it varies.


----------



## ChrisB17

I bought a quad that can do 3.8ghz. It has like a 1.250 or 1.275 vid.


----------



## redalert

the motherboard wont hold you back thats for sure. I have seen 560 FSB quads with this board.


----------



## ChrisB17

wow. I cant wait to get it. Geez I always though it would be cool getting 500fsb on a quad but I never got the chance. Maybe now I will.


----------



## TFL Replica

On the subject of LLC I've noticed quite a few people using it on 4GHz Q9550s and both Asus/Gigabyte motherboards with no ill effects so far.


----------



## Robilar

Funny you should say that. I cooked an E8400 on a Rampage Formula as a direct result of LLC.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Funny you should say that. I cooked an E8400 on a Rampage Formula as a direct result of LLC.

What bios revision/vcore did this occur on?


----------



## Robilar

This was the chip (before I RMA'd it)

Set to 1.3625 in bios with LLC enabled.

I don't recall which bios it was offhand. I ran the board (without LLC) for several months afterwards with a couple of different 45nm chips without issue.


----------



## Robilar

Here are Jor3IBR's settings with a Q9650 using air ( Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer)
on this board.

He also set a world record with the board and a Q9650 (link on front page)

These setting can also be applied to a Q9550 as well.

1.376vcore, 1.400vtt, 1.57pll, 1.40vnb, 1.20vsb

RAM used was the Gskill 2x2 GB Pi 9600 series

******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P******

Q9650 489 X 9 4401MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.35GHz...........................[ 489 x 9 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 489 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40 ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1174 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ Auto ]
tWTR............................................[ Auto ]
tWR.............................................[ Auto ]
tRFC............................................[ 52 ]
tRTP............................................[ Auto ]
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 7 ] ................[ 8 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 7 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1333 ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 6 ] ................[ 8 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 7 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1333 ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.23750 ]...................[ 1.41250 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.40 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.570 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.766 ]...................[ 0.871 OR 0.886 ]

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.400 ]
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ 0.926 ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ 1.150 ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ 1.570 ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ 1.200 ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.300 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ 1.150 ]
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ 1.150 ]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ 1.150 ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

CPU Multithreading..............................[ Disabled ]
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


----------



## javier

Has anyone had luck running a UD3P with 4 x 2gb? I keep thinking I get it all running stable, shut it off for the night, and when I try to restart it the following morning, I get nothing. No post. I have to take a stick out, load defaults in the bios, reboot, redo my oc, then boot into windows. It's almost like it needs to warm up before it'll run overclocked! Once it boots, it's stable. P95 will run forever, etc.

Thoughts??


----------



## f16-r1

i have no issues but i decided to run only 2x2gb cause i will never need 8gb of ram so i put it in my secondary pc.


----------



## Enyalius

I'm running 2x2GB of memory with no issues. You just have to make sure that you don't overclock it and you'll be fine.


----------



## kimosabi

Heres my current 4.25gHz OC. Since it's stable and runs fine I'm thinkin about running it 24/7. Any opinions on that Vcore?







It idles at 1.40V.


----------



## net1

I need some suggestion on my system

E8400 + UD3P running best on overclock at 4GHz (800x5) with original cooler

It look like need some optimized and fine tune for stable.

Do you think CPU Vcore and CPU Termination is too high?

If I set lower it could not enter Windows









Setting in BIOS

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration..................: [Disabled]
CPU Vcore..............................: 1.400V
CPU Termination........................: 1.580V 
CPU PLL................................: 1.500V 
CPU Reference..........................: 0.760V [AUTO]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............................: [AUTO]
MCH Reference..........................: [AUTO]
MCH/DRAM Ref...........................: [AUTO]
ICH I/O................................: [AUTO]
ICH Core...............................: [AUTO]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........................: 2.1V 
DRAM Termination ......................: [AUTO]
Channel A Reference....................: [AUTO]
Channel B Reference ...................: [AUTO]


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *javier*


Has anyone had luck running a UD3P with 4 x 2gb? I keep thinking I get it all running stable, shut it off for the night, and when I try to restart it the following morning, I get nothing. No post. I have to take a stick out, load defaults in the bios, reboot, redo my oc, then boot into windows. It's almost like it needs to warm up before it'll run overclocked! Once it boots, it's stable. P95 will run forever, etc.

Thoughts??


Doesn't sound like your memory is at fault there. Anyway I ran 4x2GB on this board with no problem.


----------



## Corder

Hej guys! Could you please advice me what to install for the subj mobo first of all after installation?
I installed only Network driver so I'm here not to ask you. Should I download latest drivers or use cd from the box? What about bios?
Shoud I install SATA driver for my HDD? EnergySaver?


----------



## elusiv1

Don't worry about the bios, download the latest drivers off the Gigabyte site... I'm running the stock F5 bios and it's stable as can be, no problems with voltages or any of that stuff...


----------



## Deezle98

Proud new owner of a new UD3P, having trouble getting 4GHz stable, no problem with my 780i... I'm really confused with all the extra voltage settings this board has and suspect it's part of my stability problem, anyone have a quick and dirty explanation?


----------



## Yomny

i need some help, i cant seem to be able to run an FSB higher than 390. I have everything on stock settings, not auto but no matter how high of a MCH voltage i set it wont boot. I'm just testing FSB with the lowest multi set. Any other settings that you guys would recommend adjusting to be able to boot higher? What was the highest FSB you were able to boot at with stock MCH voltages. Thank you


----------



## TheCh3F

Wow i just got this board yesterday and I am absolutely impressed. Coming from a DFI DK X38-T2R that could handle ~475 FSB on my Q6600 I have high expectations for the UD3P. My first OC was simply just to see what it could do. I haven't seen any vdroop yet (LLC on) and I can undervolt my Q6600 (1.2750 vid) and run a weak 9x356 at only 1.248v stable for 9 hours. This is very promising considering my quad has seen 4100+ Mhz. I LOVE THIS MOBO ALREADY!

edit: however I think one of my NIC's is dead. Only gripe but hey, I can live with one for now.


----------



## elusiv1

I have to have LLC enabled on my OC, i tried it without LLC and the vdroop just scared the heck out of me.


----------



## elusiv1

+1







: This motherboard is awesome isn't it.. About your NIC card, i've had my board for about 2 months now and i still don't understand why there are 2 Realtek Gigabit NIC controllers in my device manager, are you supposed to use both controllers for more bandwith or something?


----------



## Enyalius

You can. There is a technology called "Teaming" that allows you to use two Ethernet cards as one virtual card, theoretically raising your data transfer rates. You can also use it for things like ICS (Internet Connection Sharing), where you have the internet going in through one of the NICs and then use your computer as a DHCP Server/Firewall or what have you, passing that stuff through the second NIC to a switch or other hardware..


----------



## elusiv1

REP+, thank you very much for that information Enyalius..


----------



## -n7-

Is there any way to get this board to a higher FSB with a quad without insanely high VTT?

And what is this board doing on auto.

I cannot get thing remotely stable or even to POST at a high FSB unless i use most everything auto.

Here's what i just did.

Q9550 @ 7x477 (way below it's max OC)
1.4vcore
AUTO VTT (ET6 reads 1.5)
AUTO CPU reference (ET6 reads 0.76)
1.59pll
AUTO MCH everything (ET6 reads as 1.2)
AUTO MCH reference (ET6 reads as 0.76)

It runs P95 blend stable, & IBT 5 passes stable.

So i go into BIOS & change VTT to 1.5 manual + GTL to 0.76 (both values same as being reported AUTO), & the damn board cannot POST.

So *** magic is AUTO doing?
I don't want to be pumping 1.5vtt into my chip...i only needed 1.34v on my P5Q-D.

I assume ET6 is reading things wrong...

Any ideas would be great.


----------



## Kaji

My Q6600 won't over clock.

In the BIOS I have the FSB set to 360x9, but whenever I run CPU-Z, its always 266x9.

I'm running Prime95 right now, SmallFFT's, and the bus speed is still 266x9.

Whenever I boot and go to BIOS -> M.I.T settings, It shows my computer at 3.2ghz, but when I boot into Vista x64 and start CPU-Z, still 2.4ghz.

If anyone needs anymore information pertaining to my BIOS or anything, will post ASAP, I wanna overclock on this beastly motherboard.

Thanks.

(Just updated my system specs.)


----------



## Villainstone

It's funny because I loved this MB so much I decided to use the UD5P in my i7 build next week. I am not for sure that I am getting UD5P but right now it is in my shopping cart waiting for my tax return money.


----------



## error10

-n7-, you need to raise CPU Reference as you raise CPU Vcore. I got best results when the CPU Reference was about 70% of the CPU Vcore.

Also, you need more northbridge (MCH) voltage. I needed 1.44V to get a 500FSB. Also raise MCH Reference along with the MCH voltage (try 65-70%).


----------



## zelix

can anyone give me a link to the F7 bios's ?

EDIT: nvm

EDIT: what the hell do i do with the f7 bios file?


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zelix*


EDIT: what the hell do i do with the f7 bios file?


Use to flash ur bios what else. lOL

Here use this as reference.

Gigabyte latest BIOS Thread

BIOS Flashing - A "How To ~ Qflash Guide"


----------



## zelix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Use to flash ur bios what else. lOL

Here use this as reference.

Gigabyte latest BIOS Thread

BIOS Flashing - A "How To ~ Qflash Guide"


mhm i did it.

but i got a problem (also had this problem with previous bios)

When i oc, my ram speed increases. so like im at 3.2ghz my ram speed is 1000, and cant boot >.>

how do i change this? i have looked at the bios screen for 2 hours and cant find dido.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zelix*


mhm i did it.

but i got a problem (also had this problem with previous bios)

When i oc, my ram speed increases. so like im at 3.2ghz my ram speed is 1000, and cant boot >.>

how do i change this? i have looked at the bios screen for 2 hours and cant find dido.


Change the System Memory Multiplier back to 2.00B.


----------



## Novanosis

Hi everyone I am new here and also new to overclocking.

My Specs: P45-UD3P , Q9300 2.5ghz , OCZ Platinum PC8500 @ 2.1v 1066

Would like to go to 3.2ghz Stable! Help with BIOS settings. Thanks!

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 7
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 2.5ghz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Disabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 333 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 800mV <<<
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 900mV <<<
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps<<<
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps<<<

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: Auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Auto]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ......................................... 5
tRP'........................................... 5
tRAS.......................................... 15

Set all Suggested below to highest Values first. Then later you can lower, one at a time, testing as you go

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... 4
tWTR.......................................... 4
tWR............................................ 6
tRFC........................................... 72
tRTP........................................... 4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 6
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 6
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 5
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 8
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 6
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 6
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 5
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 8
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.... Auto
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.18750V
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*.......: <<< Leave
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: << Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much

CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...........: 0.760V

CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,,0.800V*.......: ?

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.100V
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........; 0.760V
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: 0.900V
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.550V............: 1.500V
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: 1.100V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.1V
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 0.900V
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 0.900V
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 0.900V

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Enabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Enabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Enabled]


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Novanosis* 
Hi everyone I am new here and also new to overclocking.

My Specs: P45-UD3P , Q9300 2.5ghz , OCZ Platinum PC8500 @ 2.1v 1066

Would like to go to 3.2ghz Stable! Help with BIOS settings. Thanks!

Set _Performance Enhance_, _Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)_, _(G)MCH Frequency Latch_ and _System Memory Multiplier_ to Standard, Disabled, 400, and 2.00, respectively. Turn off _CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)_ and _CPU EIST Function_ as well.

Set _CPU Host Clock Control_ to manual and then gradually raise the _CPU Host Frequency_ and test for stability until you reach your desired overclock. If ever you can't go any further without stability, increase CPU vcore and/or MCH core a notch or two. Keep your temps in range though; fill out your system specs in the User CP so we know what you have cooling your quad.


----------



## Novanosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


Set _Performance Enhance_, _Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)_, _(G)MCH Frequency Latch_ and _System Memory Multiplier_ to Standard, Disabled, 400, and 2.00, respectively. Turn off _CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)_ and _CPU EIST Function_ as well.

Set _CPU Host Clock Control_ to manual and then gradually raise the _CPU Host Frequency_ and test for stability until you reach your desired overclock. If ever you can't go any further without stability, increase CPU vcore and/or MCH core a notch or two. Keep your temps in range though; fill out your system specs in the User CP so we know what you have cooling your quad.



Ok I will give that a try. Thank you


----------



## Novanosis

Ok I am at 3.2ghz

With:

CPU Vcore = 1.265

Bus Speed = 427mhz 5-5-5-15 2.1v / T2

FSB = 1700mhz

Temps are around 45 with programs open, but not a test load.

I will test, When I tried going 3.3ghz with about 440mhz Bus speed, I got BSOD.

Soon as i lowered to 3.2 at 427 I was in, but for some reason things did not seem as fast as it was at 2.5 or 3.0 ghz.


----------



## Kaji

Ok, so I tested around, and I am able to OC up to 3.0ghz, or 340x9. I tried 350x9 and 360x9, both of which failed to post. Here are my current settings:

************************************************** *****
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
************************************************** *****
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: 9 X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio..................: ???
CPU Frequency ........................: 3.06ghz (340x9)

************** Clock Chip Control ************** 
>>>>>> Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: 340
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: 100
C.I.A.2 ..............................: Disabled

*********** DRAM Performance Control *********** 
Performance Enhance...................: Extreme
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: Auto
System Memory Multiplier .............: 3.20B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 1066 1088 (???)
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: Manual

>>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................: 5 [5]
tRCD .................................: 7 [5]
tRP...................................: 7 [5]
tRAS..................................: 24 [15] (CPU-Z shows RAM at correct timings.)

********* Motherboard Voltage Control *********
Voltage Types...........Normal..........Current
-----------------------------------------------
>>>>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: Disabled
CPU Vcore..............1.275000v......: 1.337500
CPU Termination........1.200v.........: Auto
CPU PLL................1.500v.........: Auto
CPU Reference..........0.780v.........: Auto

>>>>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: Auto
MCH Reference..........0.800v.........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900v.........: Auto
ICH I/O................1.500v.........: Auto
ICH Core...............1.100v.........: Auto

>>>>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800v.........: 2.000v
DRAM Termination.......0.900v.........: Auto 
Channel A Reference....0.900v.........: Auto
Channel B Reference....0.900v.........: Auto

If anyone could offer some insight into why I cannot post with 350+ FSB, I would be very appreciative, since I am so confused with this new motherboard.

Thanks in advance,

Kaji.


----------



## DraganUS

Kaji, raise up NB up by a notch and c what happens.

Use CPU Termination about 70 -75 % of your vcore.


----------



## Kaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Kaji, raise up NB up by a notch and c what happens.

Use CPU Termination about 70 -75 % of your vcore.


NB would be MCH/ICH core right?


----------



## DraganUS

Change this 3 things and try to boot up.

CPU Termination........1.200v.........: 1.275
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: 1.400 => NB
ICH Core...............1.100v.........: 1.200 => SB


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaji*


If anyone could offer some insight into why I cannot post with 350+ FSB, I would be very appreciative, since I am so confused with this new motherboard.

Thanks in advance,

Kaji.


Change Performance Enchance to Standard, MCH Frequency Latch to 400 and System Memory Multiplier to 2.00 so you're not overclocking your memory. You can attempt changing the NB latch to tighter values later on when you stabilize.


----------



## DraganUS

Hes gonna need more voltage on NB since hes running 8 gigs of ram.


----------



## Kaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Change this 3 things and try to boot up.

CPU Termination........1.200v.........: 1.275
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: 1.400 => NB
ICH Core...............1.100v.........: 1.200 => SB


Didn't work, powered on for 10 seconds, rebooted with stock settings.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## DraganUS

More Juice?

OK try this template.

Quote:



MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Use Auto or Fast to rule out turbo as a issue
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.5 Ghz (8x438)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 438 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100-102

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< default of 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< default of 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 50-150 could help, try last
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<< 150-250 could help try last

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00B/2.00D for 900 or 2.40B for 1080, with 8GB of ram you may have the best luck at such a high overclock at a lower speed with tighter timings

Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: see above, and link your ram please
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ......................................... 5
tRP'........................................... 5 
tRAS.......................................... 15

^^ If you run 900Mhz with 2.00x above, you may use 444-12/15 or 544-12 likely depending on your ram ^^

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... 3-5
tWTR.......................................... 4-8
tWR............................................ 4-10
tRFC........................................... 54-65
tRTP........................................... 3-6
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ set one above your ram speed, so 1066 likely would be best, test lower last

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH (Please manually set A & B Should match)

tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:<<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH (Please manually set A & B Should match)

tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:<<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... Manual
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.375 << Way more, and check your vdrop/vdroop to see what your boards drop is, Enable LLC as well if you like to lessen this amount. Maybe 1.4-1.45 for 3.6 (Actual shown in CPU-z)

CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*.......: 1.2V << here is one of the many things holding you back. Set this manually, looks like you are. For 3.6 you may need 1.35-1.55

CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: default << Ouch! Auto will put 1.85 into there if you are using that! Hope not. I would try 1.55-1.65

CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.......: default

CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,,0.800V*.......: default

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.24V << More, maybe 1.35+
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........; <<< Leave
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: <<< Leave
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.550V............: 1.5V << 1.5-1.6
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: 1.1V << 1.12

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.18
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: <<< Leave
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


Change Performance Enchance to Standard, MCH Frequency Latch to 400 and System Memory Multiplier to 2.00 so you're not overclocking your memory. You can attempt changing the NB latch to tighter values later on when you stabilize.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaji*


Didn't work, powered on for 10 seconds, rebooted with stock settings.

Any other suggestions?


Have you done what I suggested yet? As those settings are, you're overclocking your memory. Also, go into advanced memory settings and change the command rate to 2.


----------



## Kaji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
Have you done what I suggested yet? As those settings are, you're overclocking your memory. Also, go into advanced memory settings and change the command rate to 2.

Going to go try this now.

This worked, it posted at 3.2ghz, 3.4ghz, and 3.6ghz.

But when trying to boot into Vista on 3.6ghz, it would just revert back to the BIOS, into a continuos loop.

Thank you for the help.

Any suggestions to get this beast to 3.6ghz+?

Scratch that, how do I make this beast stable on 3.4ghz? SmallFFT's made it blue screen quick.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaji* 
Scratch that, how do I make this beast stable on 3.4ghz? SmallFFT's made it blue screen quick.

Failing small FFTs means the CPU is unstable. Raise vcore a bit more. If vdroop is a problem, you could try enabling LLC. If that doesn't help, you could raise CPU Termination (VTT) and CPU PLL as well. If you're going to go past 1.40V and 1.58V for each respective setting, read up on the potential dangers of high VTT and PLL first.

Six month "experiment" that suggests no risk with high VTT
Anandtech article warning against high VTT and PLL

There's plenty of debate on the topic that you can google up; assess the risk for yourself.


----------



## BiuS

HI, i need some advices. I spent a lot of time to try figure out my rights settings to get my system stable at 4ghz. But i didn`t have sucesse yet. And now i don`t know what change, once i tried every combination... Please i know my system is capable.

My bios settings

Code:


Code:


******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P****** BIOS F7C

E8500 500 X 8 4000MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ] 
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8        ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0        ] 
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 500 x 8  ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500      ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv   ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv   ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps      ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400MHz   ]Tried Auto 
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D    ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1000     ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5        ] 
tRCD............................................[ 5        ] 
tRP.............................................[ 5        ] 
tRAS............................................[ 15       ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ 3    ]
tWTR............................................[ 3     ] 
tWR.............................................[ 4    ] 
tRFC............................................[ 56       ] 
tRTP............................................[ 3     ] 
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2T     ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 11 ] ................[ 9        ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto     ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 11 ] ................[ 9        ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto     ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore         [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.34735  ] 
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.28     ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.50   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.810   ] ET6 Show 0.760

MCH Core          [1.1      ]...................[ 1.380~1.400    ]  
MCH Reference     [0.760    ]...................[ 0.750   ] ET6 Show 0.700
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900    ]...................[ Normal   ] 
ICH I/O           [1.500    ]...................[ 1.500   ] 
ICH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ 1.100   ]

DRAM Voltage      [1.800    ]...................[ 1.900 ~ 2.200    ] The best results i got around 2.000
DRAM Termination  [0.900    ]...................[ Auto   ] 
Channel A Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Auto   ] 
Channel B Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Auto   ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

CPU Multithreading..............................[ Disabled ] 
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ] 
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]  
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]  
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]  
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ] 
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Enabled ]

The big deal is, when i run ORTHOS blend test some times i got BSOD and others times i got error on program like "the expected was 0.4..." I believe my problem is memory because i ran ORTHOS small FFT`s and i didnt get errors, when i run blend test before 1min of test i get errors... Please any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Yomny

has it happened to anyone with this board that i cannot boot using a lower multiplier? When i try OC'ing the cpu, already tested 420 FSB with 6x multi, but when i set it to 8 to run a higher cpu clock it simply wont even boot? then i use 9 multiplier and it boots to Windows!


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiuS*


HI, i need some advices. I spent a lot of time to try figure out my rights settings to get my system stable at 4ghz. But i didn`t have sucesse yet. And now i don`t know what change, once i tried every combination... Please i know my system is capable.

The big deal is, when i run ORTHOS blend test some times i got BSOD and others times i got error on program like "the expected was 0.4..." I believe my problem is memory because i ran ORTHOS small FFT`s and i didnt get errors, when i run blend test before 1min of test i get errors... Please any help will be appreciated.


Put all those manual memory timings back on auto; its rated timings might not necessarily work with the mobo. If it works with the timings on auto, then you'll have to figure out how to tighten them on your own later on. Since you're running four sticks instead of two, you may need a bit more power on the northbridge (MCH Core). If you suspect an issue with the memory itself, run memtest overnight to see if it comes up with any errors.

Reenable _CPU Multithreading_ as well. I don't see why you disabled that.


----------



## javier

Does anyone have any advice for running 4 sticks of ram on this board? I've been having issues, especially with cold boots.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *javier*


Does anyone have any advice for running 4 sticks of ram on this board? I've been having issues, especially with cold boots.


I just plugged them in. Make sure all your timings are set correctly, and give the NB a bit more voltage, maybe.


----------



## javier

If I set the timings to the stock settings (even while underclocking the mem at 1g) I get very erratic behavior with regards to cold boots. I may need to keep jacking my NB voltage, but how much is too much? I can post with 2 sticks at 1.3volts, so I can't imagine why 1.4 with 4 sticks isn't enough...


----------



## -n7-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *javier* 
If I set the timings to the stock settings (even while underclocking the mem at 1g) I get very erratic behavior with regards to cold boots. I may need to keep jacking my NB voltage, but how much is too much? I can post with 2 sticks at 1.3volts, so I can't imagine why 1.4 with 4 sticks isn't enough...

Yeah i've discovered this mobo seems to be full of fail when it comes to 4 DIMMs.

I was testing up to 485 FSB just fine @ 2.00D with 2x2 GB, but when i went to 4x2 GB, i couldn't even POST past 465








Switching to 2.00B allows me to POST past that...sometimes.

It'll sometimes just beep @ me, then eventually reset to stock & POST.
Then i go into BIOS, F10 & save, & it reboots fine.

Definitely very craptacular behavior.

I also now cannot get past 471...or instant errors in P95 Blend, whereas @ 471 i ran Blend for 10 hours w/o today.

Any chance i could get a template of your settings?

I see you have a really nice OC...i can't get nearly that high...my CPU starts needing a lotta voltage, even to get to 4 GHz.


----------



## javier

With 4 dimms I'm at a steady 4ghz right now. I'm trying to work my way back up to 4.25ghz which is what I was at with 2 dimms. Gimme a second to reboot and write everything down for you...


----------



## Enyalius

You may want to consider sending your board back as a RMA. I run four DIMMS (2x2GB Corsair Dominators and 2x2GB Mushkin Red Line) without a problem. I know you really can't overclock said RAM because four DIMMS can be incredibly taxing on the system, but mine runs fine at stock 1066MHz on all four.


----------



## javier

These are my settings with 4 sticks/8gigs.

Ok lets give this a whirl...

Code:


Code:


******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P****** BIOS F7C

Q9550 471 X 8.5 4000MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ] 
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8        ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ .5       ] 
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz............................[ 471 x 8.5]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 471      ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv   ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv   ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps      ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps      ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Profile2 ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ Auto     ] 
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D    ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 942      ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Auto     ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5        ]  (What auto set)
tRCD............................................[ 5        ]  (What auto set)
tRP.............................................[ 5        ]  (What auto set)
tRAS............................................[ 14       ]  (What auto set)

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ Auto     ]
tWTR............................................[ Auto     ] 
tWR.............................................[ Auto     ] 
tRFC............................................[ Auto     ] 
tRTP............................................[ Auto     ] 
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 11 ] ...............[ Auto     ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto     ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 11 ] ...............[ Auto     ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto     ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore         [ 1.25    ]...................[ 1.3125   ] 
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.300    ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.500    ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.823    ] ET6 Show 0.760

MCH Core          [1.1      ]...................[ 1.360    ]  
MCH Reference     [0.760    ]...................[ 0.823    ] ET6 Show 0.760
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900    ]...................[ Auto     ] 
ICH I/O           [1.500    ]...................[ 1.570    ] 
ICH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ 1.200    ]

DRAM Voltage      [1.800    ]...................[ 2.10     ] 
DRAM Termination  [0.900    ]...................[ Auto     ] 
Channel A Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Auto     ] 
Channel B Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Auto     ]


----------



## javier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enyalius*


You may want to consider sending your board back as a RMA. I run four DIMMS (2x2GB Corsair Dominators and 2x2GB Mushkin Red Line) without a problem. I know you really can't overclock said RAM because four DIMMS can be incredibly taxing on the system, but mine runs fine at stock 1066MHz on all four.


I actually have 2 different UD3P's manufactured in different weeks and both have the same issue. The second one at least posts stock with all four slots populated. I'm waiting on RMA approval for the first board. I'm hoping they send me back a Ver 1.1 board and I can test the 2 side by side. I've also noticed that bios F7c seems to be a little more tolerant of the 4 dimms than previous revisions...


----------



## -n7-

Thankyou. Are those P95 Blend/IBT stable though?

You seem to have a way better chip than mine.

I need 1.4v for 4+ GHz.

But right now, my main frustration is 8 GB.

I was running 8.5x477 2x2 GB with a mere 1.3vtt + 0.808 GTL & 1.3vMCH + 0.863 GTL.










Then of course i put my full 8 GB in, & the board turns to ****.

I did get 8.5x471 to pass Blend today while i was at work, but at insanely high VTT/MCH (1.42/1.44), & i can't get one MHz higher without failing immediately.
Not to mention the stupid POSTing issues...
I suspect Gigabyte forgot some people don't just run 2x1 GB or 2x2 GB


----------



## error10

Weird, I had absolutely no problem with 4x2GB 996580's on this board (using 2.00B). Got it all the way up to 4.25GHz.

Drop over to the Mushkin forums and see what Greg has to say.


----------



## javier

My settings are IBT stable. I haven't run P95 (I don't have the patience or inclination to leave my PC running full tilt for 8+ hrs).

Oddly enough, I had to drop my vtt in order to get my 8gigs stable compared to 4gigs...


----------



## Robilar

Interesting. I returned a set of 2x2GB Mushkins recently because of instabilities at anything other than stock. I took a set of OCZ Reapers instead. Maybe Mushkin doesn't play well with this board?


----------



## -n7-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Weird, I had absolutely no problem with 4x2GB 996580's on this board (using 2.00B). Got it all the way up to 4.25GHz.

Drop over to the Mushkin forums and see what Greg has to say.


It's not a RAM or a CPU issue. It's a board thing, likely due to me not being able to find the magical GTL settings, or the right VTT/NB mix.

I know because i've already done numerous Memtest runs to be sure; it's fine.
I've even loosened subtimings & tRD just to be safe.
That & the RAM can do over DDR2-1050 easily.
I know it's not CPU since small FFTs run great; no errors.
Or i can just drop to 8x or 7x to take CPU out of the equation, but same issue of course.

But Blend will fail instantly, or when slightly off, within 5-10 minutes.

If it gets past a few minutes, so far it's been stable for hours.

*But if you have settings for your 4.25 GHz 8 GB Mushkin...that's be appreciated...maybe between all the templates i've seen, i'll figure out something :\\*
I'm almost positive it's a GTLs thing, since when i first got the board i'd left them at auto & was bumping up just the VTT/MCH, at a point, it just hit a wall & wouldn't get any higher, same as it happening now with 8 GB.

But then i found settings that worked, & voila, 485 FSB easy, where i couldn't even get 450 stable before.

I just can't seem to find the right mix of VTT/MCH + corresponding GTLs is my guess.


----------



## -n7-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *javier*


My settings are IBT stable. I haven't run P95 (I don't have the patience or inclination to leave my PC running full tilt for 8+ hrs).

Oddly enough, I had to drop my vtt in order to get my 8gigs stable compared to 4gigs...


You don't need to run it for 8 hours.

Do it for 30 minutes...if GTLs are off, Blend will fail pretty much immediately.

As for lower VTT for 8 GB, really?

I may have to try that, as logic defying as that sounds.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Interesting. I returned a set of 2x2GB Mushkins recently because of instabilities at anything other than stock. I took a set of OCZ Reapers instead. Maybe Mushkin doesn't play well with this board?


There's no RAM issue, as i explain in the post above.
It's a 4 DIMMs issue.

My Mushkin in 2x2 GB form was flying merrily along at at least 485 FSB. I didn't bother testing higher, since i don't need that high FSB anyway.

The issues started when i put in all 8 GB.
Then the board turned into a little ***** & starting being flakey, as i've mentioned in previous posts, where it didn't want to POST, or is hitting FSB brick walls even with high VTT/MCH.
As you can see in my screenie in the post before, i got 10+ hours Blend stable with 8 GB. @ 8.5x471.

But now i cannot budge one FSB higher w/o Blend instantly failing...i know it's a VTT/MCH & GTLs brick wall, i just can't figure out how to get around it :\\


----------



## javier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-n7-*


I'm almost positive it's a GTLs thing, since when i first got the board i'd left them at auto & was bumping up just the VTT/MCH, at a point, it just hit a wall & wouldn't get any higher, same as it happening now with 8 GB.


I'll agree here. with my GTLs at auto, I couldn't do anything with the 8GB. I had to play with them a lot more than I did with 4GB just to get where I'm at now.

I can definitely take a stab at running P95 blend for 30 minutes. I've always read that you should run it for a long time to test (8+ hrs), but 30 minutes reasonable.


----------



## -n7-

Just for fun, decided to try your settings *javier*
8.5x471 all your settings except 2.00B since i can't POST that high with 2.00D, & with higher vcore (as my chip isn't as good) & lower vDIMM (don't need higher till i get a lot higher RAM speeds).

Didn't go so well haha...errors in all four threads within a minute


















Thanx for posting them though...as i mentioned, i'm accumulating a bunch of peoples', so the more, well, the merrier, or perhaps the more frustrating...


----------



## javier

Luck of the draw I guess. This is the first chip I've ever had that I would consider a good clocker. My e8400 won't go over 3.5ghz no matter what I do to it


----------



## error10

Um, 5-5-5-15 2T and 2.1V. That's all I changed, as far as I can recall. Don't forget to give the RAM the voltage it wants.


----------



## -n7-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Um, 5-5-5-15 2T and 2.1V. That's all I changed, as far as I can recall. Don't forget to give the RAM the voltage it wants.









Ah, but what about VTT + reference & MCH + reference?

Those are what i'm most interested in.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-n7-* 
Ah, but what about VTT + reference & MCH + reference?

Those are what i'm most interested in.

Did you raise the NB voltage a notch? That might help.


----------



## javier

Well, despite the fact that I passed IBT with these settings, P95 blend failed after 20 minutes! (how right were you, no 8hrs needed!) I'll have to do some more tweaking tomorrow. It's time for me to step away from my computer before I toss it out the window...


----------



## -n7-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *javier* 
Well, despite the fact that I passed IBT with these settings, P95 blend failed after 20 minutes! (how right were you, no 8hrs needed!) I'll have to do some more tweaking tomorrow. It's time for me to step away from my computer before I toss it out the window...

Hate to say i'm not surprised...but let me know what you find fixes that.

Blend or Large are ridiculously sensitive to GTL stuff, FSB stability (will lock up the system or error), or NB instability, that's why i'm focusing on it so much.

Most people think of Blend for RAM, but while it does test that, it's a much better test of FSB/NB stability (at least while its running the large calculations).
HCI Memtest is best for RAM...

Small is CPU only, useless for overall system stability checking though, as you can pass small ffts & be ridiculously unstable still.

Edit: 20 minutes in is on 8k ffts, no?
That's CPU, not FSB/NB then.

If it failed on the 1024k one, it's likely FSB/NB/GTL issue.


----------



## rpm666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Here are some 45nm quad screenshots courtesy of XS.

I'll be putting my Q9550 E0 on the board in a day or two to test further.

*540 FSB on a Q9450! This is madness...*


Delivery date is Thursday. I hope this is a great weekend


----------



## javier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-n7-* 
Edit: 20 minutes in is on 8k ffts, no?
That's CPU, not FSB/NB then.

If it failed on the 1024k one, it's likely FSB/NB/GTL issue.

It failed on 1024k. It was a little over 20 minutes...

I went out and bought 4 x 2gb OCZ Platinum 1066 (OCZ2P10664GK) today as a test. I put them in at 2.2v (sticker says 2.2v, epp says 2.1v... any thoughts?) and it posted immediately and is currently on 50 minutes blend with no problems yet! The only change I made was the mem voltage, everything else is the same. Does anyone know what values change automatically when dram voltage is changed? I'm wondering if bumping it up from 2.1v to 2.2v changed another setting enough to get everything running properly or if it's actually the physical dimms that made the difference.


----------



## javier

I answered my own question. I lowered the voltage to the memory to 2.1v and it's been running P95 for an hour now with no problems. Anybody want to buy some Dominators?


----------



## Yomny

what is EPP, when you stated above EPP says 2.1?


----------



## javier

I believe it stands for Enhanced Performance profile. It's basically the SPD info that the chips have that the mobo can use to set the speed and timings of the ram. If you load cpu-z and click the spd tab, it will show you the JEDEC and EPP profiles of your ram. I don't think all memory has EPP profiles, but most newer memory does...


----------



## Yomny

thank you very much for that kind response. so that would be like the VID of the ram; rep+


----------



## javier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


thank you very much for that kind response. so that would be like the VID of the ram; rep+


Kind of... The difference is that vid can be different for 2 identical chips from the same batch. Vid is very specific to each chip. EPP is a standard for the ram that is set by the manufacturer and every stick of ram from the same series from a given manufacturer has the exact same EPP.


----------



## Yomny

so even though the label on the stick says, lets say 2.2, when you go into bios it acutally has it at 2.1 because of this epp, but you can run it at 2.2 if desired


----------



## javier

Well, this is the first time I've ever seen the label and the EPP disagree, so I'm not sure what that's all about. I'm running it at 2.1v as per the EPP, but if I start having issues, I can only assume that 2.2v is a reasonable voltage to run it at, and I'll do so without hesitation.


----------



## ichiveritas

Is there a simple guide to what I should all have turned off and on in Bios with this mobo for Overclocking? This is my first try at all of this any help is greatly appreciated!

The PIA is my CPU has 2 stuck sensors and Im trying to judge the OC potential of the chip as quickly as possible to factor whether or not to RMA the thing.

Thanks again!


----------



## javier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ichiveritas*


The PIA is my CPU has 2 stuck sensors and Im trying to judge the OC potential of the chip as quickly as possible to factor whether or not to RMA the thing.

Thanks again!


Your sensors may not be stuck... a lot of the 45nm chips dont move below a certain temperature, but once you pass whatever temp the sensors are 'stuck' at, they will move. Basically, idle temp and low temps don't read below a threshold, and then they move freely. My q9550 and e8400 both do the same thing and i thought they were broken also...


----------



## ichiveritas

Thanks. Im running orthos right now to see if that will heat things up and get it to move.


----------



## jdwilson

I just picked up this board, and was wondering if somewhere in the previous 113 pages someone posted or linked to a bios guide? Maybe with pretty bios pictures, explanations, and recommendations. thx


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ichiveritas*


Is there a simple guide to what I should all have turned off and on in Bios with this mobo for Overclocking? This is my first try at all of this any help is greatly appreciated!

The PIA is my CPU has 2 stuck sensors and Im trying to judge the OC potential of the chip as quickly as possible to factor whether or not to RMA the thing.

Thanks again!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *javier*


Your sensors may not be stuck... a lot of the 45nm chips dont move below a certain temperature, but once you pass whatever temp the sensors are 'stuck' at, they will move. Basically, idle temp and low temps don't read below a threshold, and then they move freely. My q9550 and e8400 both do the same thing and i thought they were broken also...


He knows. Or he should, as many times as several people have explained it.

You really want to heat it up, take the HSF off. That ought to do it.


----------



## ChrisB17

Ok guys I need your help. What should I run. 400x9- 3.6ghz with DDR2-800 4-4-4-12 timings or 500x7 3.5ghz with DDR2-1000 5-5-5-12?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Ok guys I need your help. What should I run. 400x9- 3.6ghz with DDR2-800 4-4-4-12 timings or 500x7 3.5ghz with DDR2-1000 5-5-5-12?


515x7.


----------



## ichiveritas

thx for all the advice as far as the sensor in the process of heating it up the temps changed. For whatever reason it took a lot to get above the 42c it was stuck at. But after climbing past that buy a couple a change was made..


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Ok guys I need your help. What should I run. 400x9- 3.6ghz with DDR2-800 4-4-4-12 timings or 500x7 3.5ghz with DDR2-1000 5-5-5-12?


Why not try 450 8 3,6GHz 1080 CAS5, that way you can use a lower tRD (Static Read Value) then if you run 1:1, which give you slightly better performance.


----------



## HyperC

Are these settings any good, first time using a gigabyte mobo..btw cpuz shows cpu volts @1.21 and while under load @1.18

******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P****** BIOS F6

Q9550

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0.5 ]
CPU Frequency 3.92GHz...........................[ 462 x 8.5 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 462MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 924 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

Load-Line Calibration [Disabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.25625 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.22 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.50 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ Auto ]

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.34 ]
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ Auto ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ Auto ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.12 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]


----------



## javier

Looks good to me. As long as it's stable...


----------



## sean222

Is there an actual *GUIDE *in this thread? Or do I have to just read through 1000+ posts and learn from other people's results?

I have experience overclocking and I understand the Multiplier and FSB stuff...its just the *voltages* that I have no idea about, particularly the voltages with THIS board. _CPU Termination? PLL? Reference?_ Don't have a clue about those and how to set those









Any help is greatly appreciated!

Just gonna sift through this thread for the time being.


----------



## Robilar

Official F7 bios released for the UD3P. Link on front page.


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Official F7 bios released for the UD3P. Link on front page.

666KB nice


----------



## InTeL

what a great board, great people, great overclocks, great results







lol


----------



## Yomny

@ sean
well those you could leave alone, the cpu term is often referred as the CPU VTT voltage and the CPU PLL, both of these have aided me in booting at fsb's higher than 400. I can use 390 FSB withouth touching any of the voltages except the cpu vcore. You should have no issues trying to boot with atleast 390 fsb, i think im the lowest one, everyone else has booting using higher FSB and stock voltages. What i do recommend is for you to set the settings that you see on the bios left column manually on the right column, dont leave them on auto. Example, if your cpu pll says 1.5 on the left column that would be your default value to manually enter it on the right column of the voltage settings.


----------



## D.J.S.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Official F7 bios released for the UD3P. Link on front page.

Hehe Im still on F4(1st rev )
I didnt get this thing hooked up till a bit after I ve had it.
If the bios get better I can't wait , its on point right from release!


----------



## Robilar

I've also provided bios release notes history for F4 -F7 as well on the front page.


----------



## javier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Official F7 bios released for the UD3P. Link on front page.

Are you running it already? What rev were you running before? Any noticeable difference?


----------



## Enyalius

I'm running it now and I don't notice anything different, but it is stable.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Got the new bios thanks,

Anyone else using G.skill 800mhz PQ's with this board? I've tried everything and cant run with 2 sticks in dual channel, just curious. Oh well I just ordered some OCZ reapers.


----------



## ichiveritas

Do most people automatically update the bios to the newest release? When reading the manual for the board it read like the update was only a good idea if you were haveing problems?


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ichiveritas*


Do most people automatically update the bios to the newest release? When reading the manual for the board it read like the update was only a good idea if you were haveing problems?


Well thats probably a good idea to save yourself the hassel, if everything is working fine and you dont *need* to update the bios.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ichiveritas*


Do most people automatically update the bios to the newest release? When reading the manual for the board it read like the update was only a good idea if you were haveing problems?


x2 I'm using whatever bios came on the board from Newegg, do I need to update it?


----------



## YourOnlineHero

Hey all, new member here and heard this is where i need to go for the best help. Im good with computers (every aspect but overclocking/bios changes) and finished putting together my newest pc a few days ago. I've been looking around all over the web trying to find the most stable bios settings to run at 3.6-3.7 ghz and finding some differences so have yet to input anyones settings. Here is what I got
-Gigabyte EP45-UD3P motherboard
-POWERCOLOR AX4850 512MD3-DH Radeon HD 256bit PCI Express 2.0 video card
-Intel Q9550 2.83 GHZ processor
-OCZ Reaper HPC 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
-1 tb Western digital caviar black 7200rpm sata hard drive
-OCZ OCZ700MXSP 700W power supply
-Sunbeam CR-CCTF 120mm "Core Contact Freezer" CPU Cooler (was fun to install...by fun i mean worst experience ever)
-Windows XP sp3 os
If someone can share all their settings that are stable or help me weed through the wide range of shared settings online that would be greatly appreciated as I don't want to change anything in the bios unless i know its proven. Thanks,


----------



## Yomny

has anyone noticed any improvements with the new F7 bios?


----------



## Robilar

I usually update to the official bios updates when they come out. The beta's I am careful with though.

I am also using F7. So far so good.


----------



## Deathsnapper

Man, just got the craziest problem on my UD3P. I hope the board isn't dead. I was sitting in windows when my wifi died, so I tried reconnecting and then after that restarting my system. When I logged on again non of my PCI slot devices worked except the graphics card (i.e. sound card and wifi). The fact that the GPU is working perfectly is confusing my most, I've tried every other slot and nothing seems to be helping with the other PCI/PCIe x1 cards.

I've tried a bunch of bios options, clearing the CMOS, and now even installing the new F7 bios. Nothing helped so far. Tried the cards in another system; worked perfectly. Now I'm formatting the system and reinstalling windows (something I wanted to do today anyways). Next going to try swapping each component of the system one at a time even though everything else seems to be working flawlessly. I have no idea what this problem is, but man it would suck to have to RMA the mobo -_-


----------



## D.J.S.

I cannot get pci based wifi to work on this mobo either it just seizes after driver installs
I have used 4 good working cards, and 4 operating systems , same result each time.

Though every card works on every OS in my 939 rig.

Though there is a new Intel .INF for P45 based chipsets not sure if this will help


----------



## Deathsnapper

Well no, it was working though. Like I had it going for a few weeks and then this afternoon in the middle of using the internet it just cut out. And when I reset the computer I couldn't get sound to work either. I'll try that though, thanks.

EDIT: Also while the sound card seems to have ceased working the LEDs on it didn't go off. They still glow then the computer's running. The wifi card LED isn't though. Gah. Oh well, format almost done. Should be able to isolate the problem soon hopefully.


----------



## Robilar

It may have been a power surge. I had a system go kaput a few months ago while using under normal circumstances. The power supply ate most of the surge so the only damaged part was the motherboard, one stick of ram (?) and my raid card.


----------



## Deathsnapper

Well I have a pretty good surge protector, though it's still possible. Or was possible. It seems the format/reinstall did the trick









That put me into a huge panic, glad I don't have to ship anything and wait. Now to reconfigure my overclock and get my backed up data back.

RAID card? That would suck, generally decent raid cards are pretty expensive. Maybe I just haven't looked in a while though.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 
Why not try 450 8 3,6GHz 1080 CAS5, that way you can use a lower tRD (Static Read Value) then if you run 1:1, which give you slightly better performance.

Never though of that. Thanks for the info. How much voltage to the NB,SB, CPU VTT etc do you think I should need?


----------



## ichiveritas

do people use the easy tune 6 program to oc this board? What would be the pros and cons of doing so?


----------



## Robilar

Easytune is not a good idea. the program is fine for monitoring voltages and so forth but you should always use the bios.

Any program that manipulates vcore and fsb within windows is prone to instabilities.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Rob how do you compare stability of this board vs your old p5q deluxe


----------



## Robilar

Stability on both are fine. the difference between the two boards is in top end fsb. For giggles I ran my current Q9650 at 7x500 FSB at 1.36 vcore in bios with LLC on. perfectly stable. The highest I was able to get an E0 Q9550 on the P5Q Deluxe was 465 FSB at 1.4 vcore.

the UD3P also has tremendous ram overclocking potential (as evidenced by it setting a DDR2 world record). My OCZ reapers will do 1150 on this board. On the P5Q Deluxe anything beyond 1100 mhz was completely unstable.

Plus the UD3P is cheaper than the P5Q Deluxe and uses all solid caps and dual 6 phase power management.

Its also a honking fast board in benches. Here is my trusty E8600 at 4ghz with ram at 800mhz - stock timings and gpu running at stock. :


----------



## -n7-

There are obviously a few different sides to this board.

Some people are having ridiculously great luck.

Other like myself are about ready to throw it in the garbage.

I can't effing believe how finicky & random this board is.

I've been fighting to get a slightly better OC since getting it, & it's driving me insane.

I just finished re-checking my previous 10+ hours stable P95 blend overclock today, & today it failed minutes in.
Yet somehow two days ago, it was 10 effing hours stable.

I'm about to say **** this & go back to my P5Q-D, which at least was consistent.

This is just mind bogglingly frustrating for me.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

its evident why you went with single card and p45, this thing looks fast. i'm ordering one right now

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Stability on both are fine. the difference between the two boards is in top end fsb. For giggles I ran my current Q9650 at 7x500 FSB at 1.36 vcore in bios with LLC on. perfectly stable. The highest I was able to get an E0 Q9550 on the P5Q Deluxe was 465 FSB at 1.4 vcore.

the UD3P also has tremendous ram overclocking potential (as evidenced by it setting a DDR2 world record). My OCZ reapers will do 1150 on this board. On the P5Q Deluxe anything beyond 1100 mhz was completely unstable.

Plus the UD3P is cheaper than the P5Q Deluxe and uses all solid caps and dual 6 phase power management.

Its also a honking fast board in benches. Here is my trusty E8600 at 4ghz with ram at 800mhz - stock timings and gpu running at stock. :


----------



## Robilar

I think more than anything the fact that you are running 8gb of ram may be the challenge.

99% of the owners here have either 4gb or 2gb. At XS (where there are easily 100 owners of the board), again the most ram I have seen is 4 gb (and almost always 2x2 gb).

Have you tried taking out two of the dimms for testing purposes?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
its evident why you went with single card and p45, this thing looks fast. i'm ordering one right now

Yep, Moved my pair of 4870's into individual systems and my other X2 into one of my other rigs. I tested both of my X2's together in crossfire but the results were underwhelming in everything except benches.

I am planning to give it a go with XP 64 though (I used vista before). I've confirmed that two X2's will run in crossfire on XP64 with 8.9 or later drivers.

The only X48 board I have left is a Rampage Extreme (sold my rampage formula and P5E Deluxe awhile back) I picked up dirt cheap when a store was going out of business.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

hope to be posting here soon, im about to order my UD3P along with a new sapphire 4870


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-n7-* 
There are obviously a few different sides to this board.

Some people are having ridiculously great luck.

Other like myself are about ready to throw it in the garbage.

I can't effing believe how finicky & random this board is.

I've been fighting to get a slightly better OC since getting it, & it's driving me insane.

I just finished re-checking my previous 10+ hours stable P95 blend overclock today, & today it failed minutes in.
Yet somehow two days ago, it was 10 effing hours stable.

I'm about to say **** this & go back to my P5Q-D, which at least was consistent.

This is just mind bogglingly frustrating for me.

If you continue to have problems like this, it is possible that you got a defective board. Are you out of the RMA period?


----------



## -n7-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I think more than anything the fact that you are running 8gb of ram may be the challenge.

99% of the owners here have either 4gb or 2gb. At XS (where there are easily 100 owners of the board), again the most ram I have seen is 4 gb (and almost always 2x2 gb).

Have you tried taking out two of the dimms for testing purposes?

Yup, initially i was only running 2x2 GB, & once i got the voltages & GTLs figured out, it was flying.

But i'm very saddened this is yet another beta board in terms of 4 DIMM stability.
I should have known better than to assume it could handle 8 GB as well as my P5Q-D...i went from a P5B-D (crap for 4 DIMMs & quads) to a DFI UT P35-T2R (utter garbage with 8 GB; would fail HCI Memtest at every single setting even underclocked unless i used 2:3), to P5Q-D.
P5Q-D crapped out around 465 FSB with my 8 GB & quad, but was rock solid.

Now i have this UD3P that seemed to be awesome till i actually stress the board with 8 GB.
Yet another epic fail it seems.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
If you continue to have problems like this, it is possible that you got a defective board. Are you out of the RMA period?

I wish.
The board is quite fine at stock & medium OCing, but when it comes to really taking a beating (OCed quad @ higher FSB + 8 GB), for me, it's showing itself to be a big pretender.
Obviously others are having better luck, & there's no doubt this board is good for quads for the two DIMM crowd.
Just seems like without some really good luck like certain people, it's not doing what i'd like with 8 GB.


----------



## stasio

BetaBIOS *F8a* released for UD3P (TT Forum)


----------



## ichiveritas

Thanks for the tip on the ET6 Robilar.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-n7-*


Yup, initially i was only running 2x2 GB, & once i got the voltages & GTLs figured out, it was flying.

But i'm very saddened this is yet another beta board in terms of 4 DIMM stability.
I should have known better than to assume it could handle 8 GB as well as my P5Q-D...i went from a P5B-D (crap for 4 DIMMs & quads) to a DFI UT P35-T2R (utter garbage with 8 GB; would fail HCI Memtest at every single setting even underclocked unless i used 2:3), to P5Q-D.
P5Q-D crapped out around 465 FSB with my 8 GB & quad, but was rock solid.

Now i have this UD3P that seemed to be awesome till i actually stress the board with 8 GB.
Yet another epic fail it seems.

I wish.
The board is quite fine at stock & medium OCing, but when it comes to really taking a beating (OCed quad @ higher FSB + 8 GB), for me, it's showing itself to be a big pretender.
Obviously others are having better luck, & there's no doubt this board is good for quads for the two DIMM crowd.
Just seems like without some really good luck like certain people, it's not doing what i'd like with 8 GB.



The board stresses just fine with other than 8 GB of ram then? Given that there are maybe a couple of dozen members of this entire site composed of thousands of members that have more than 4 gb of ram (discounting the X58 owners using 3x2 GB of ram or more) on LGA775 boards, I feel that your statement is innacurate.

I don't think its good luck or bad. the board may have issues with 8 GB of ram (at least in your case it does) but that does not invalidate the capabilities of the board for the other 99% of owners with less ram.

I feel that a board that sells for as low as $100 USD (that newegg sale was crazy!) that can do what this board does with quads is frankly amazing. I have in my possession currently 4 boards that are all north of $300 to purchase and none comes close to what the UD3P will do.

While your point is valid regarding overclocking this board with 8 GB of ram, I think its targeted at a very small percentage of owners. In reading through the XS thread (which is longer than this one), I did not find anyone with 8 GB of ram and this board (although I may have missed someone after the first 50 pages or so).

The good news is that there are frequent bios updates to this board, one of which may solve your issues.


----------



## Enyalius

I second that. I'm running this board with 8GB RAM (2x2GB Mushkin and 2x2GB Dominators) without too much of a problem. Sure, it limits my overclock to 3.2GHz from 2.4GHz, but I don't think that too many people would consider an overclock of almost 1GHz a limit...

Like I said, you might just have a bad board or crappy memory. It happens :/


----------



## Robilar

thanks for your feedback enyalius.

I get mighty tired of seeing the word "fail" used to describe things. Especially in such a limited scenario.

-n7-'s point about the P5Q Deluxe being better at 8 GB overclocking may be well and fine but I also own a P5Q deluxe and it does not come even close in terms of high FSB to the Gigabyte UD3P.

So a board that plays well with 8 GB of ram with moderate overclocking potential or a board that has clocked two world records so far(one with ram and one with a quad) but may be limited with 8 gb of ram.

Which would most users choose?


----------



## MM-K

So is LLC recommended for 45nm duals? Theres tons of new settings I'm not familiar with, haven't overclocked since P965 days. Is there some sort of guide as to what all these settings mean and how they correlate?

I'm stilling deciding on what videocard to buy to finish up my system, but until then I need to figure out these BIOS settings.

EDIT: Can anyone recommend some safe settings for 3.5-3.8 on a e8400? I realize its different for all boards, etc. But maybe just to get me going, i'll be working way too much in the next few weeks with very little free time.


----------



## Robilar

leave your multi at default of 9, set fsb to 400, set vcore to 1.30 in bios (For now) set your ram voltage to what gskill recommends, change the ram setting ratio to 2B (for now).

With everything else at auto that will give you 3.6 with ram running at stock timings @ 800 Mhz.

Its a good place to start.

LLC is fine now (At least with this board). You will likely need a lot less than 1.30 vcore for 3.6 but you can gradually crank it back (also your particular chip may be a voltage pig).


----------



## error10

-n7-, something's wrong with your particular board or your RAM. I had absolutely no problem running 8GB of 996580 on the GA-EP45-UD3P with a Q9550 at 4GHz. Or maybe some setting you've missed.


----------



## Yomny

question for everyone, im priming my cpu and its stable for now up to 30 mins using prime small ftts but the second i use prime blend i fail after two to three minutes. My ram is underclocked and i ran a mem test and came up no no errors. What else could be causing the failure. Thanks


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


question for everyone, im priming my cpu and its stable for now up to 30 mins using prime small ftts but the second i use prime blend i fail after two to three minutes. My ram is underclocked and i ran a mem test and came up no no errors. What else could be causing the failure. Thanks


Have you tried upping the voltage on the NB? Blend stresses the NB as well as CPU/RAM


----------



## D.J.S.

I run 6 gb in 4 dimms perfectly fine upto 1200 
I am not sure if its your ram or what , but older ICs had notorious compatibility issues anyhow.

I remeber reading people no being able to go much above 400 fsb with 4x2gb of that stuff installed.
had nothing to do with the mobo


----------



## javier

-N7- this board is picky about ram when using 4 dimms. I switched from 4x 2gb dominator 8500's to 4 x 2gb OCZ platinum 8500's (lesser memory according to many) and the board is fine and flying. I can't tell you why my perfectly good dimms wouldn't work properly... I had the same problem as you where I could be stable for a lifetime, then on cold starts I couldn't even post.

This isn't a matter of a dead/bad board. I have two UD3P's from different batches (both ver1.0 though) and both had the same problems with my dominators, and both run perfectly with the platinums. I have my platinums running now at the same 8.5x500 that i had my 4gb dominator setup running at.


----------



## Yomny

I normally test the FSB alone first while underclocking the cpu and the current FSB was ok, but i will try a prime blend testing the FSB alone and try and get it stable before going to the cpu. I just ran a prime blend for a short time and everything turned out fine so the ram seems to be ok. Thanks


----------



## jchapman805

well i finally did it, i bought this board about an hour ago and now I'm waiting for it from newegg, Ive heard such good things i just hope it will handle what I'ma throw at it Intel QX6700 130w, 4gb ddr2 1066mhz or 2gb 1200mhz, 9800gx2, 750w power supply and alot of fans, anyone have experience with the qx6700 in overclocking i could use some advise on higher end overclocking i wanna beast this!


----------



## prtuc2

This is stupid question, but make sure I do this right.

Any easy way to flash BIOS updated w/o using usb or floppy?


----------



## javier

Not that I can think of. Using a flash drive makes it super easy. I just flashed from F7c to F7 with a flash drive and it literally took 1 minute to flash, reboot and reset my oc.


----------



## prtuc2

I don't have a floppy or usb drive to use that is my problem. And I heard the gigabyte @bios utility isn't that great for BIOS update so i don't know what to do.


----------



## javier

now would be a good time to invest in a flash drive then! In the meantime, the F4 bios that comes with the board isn't terrible...


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *javier*


now would be a good time to invest in a flash drive then!


especially because there is a GLUT of them on the market. You can get a 4-8GB drive for less than $20 USD and free shipping from any number of vendors. Size and price dependent on how sleek and cool they look, lol.

Seriously though, thumbdrives and SD media cards are market saturate at the moment, eat them up. eat them up.


----------



## prtuc2

My mobo which i got 3 days ago comes with F6 bios. 
F7 seems to have better stability for OC.


----------



## Yomny

quick question quys again about prime.. i for some dumb reason when testing high FSB(low cpu multi) i ran small ftt's in prime.. does that ONLY test cpu? cause if it solely stresses the cpu then i was by no mean have a stable MCH, and the cpu test obviously came out stable since the cpu itself was underclocked. So blend test in prime95 tests cpu ram and some NB or whatever else. and small Ftt's only tests cpu?


----------



## YourOnlineHero

I was able to get bios settings to overclock my pc to 3.67 ghz (settings given were for 3.83ghz and my pc kept rebooting so i brought the cpu host frequency down and its fine) and did the prime95 blend stress test overnight with no errors or problems. My peak temp i noticed was about 63, 64 degrees for the cpu and i wanted to know what i should adjust to make it a little lower and/or gain speed without having my pc reboot







. My setup is Q9550 processor, UD3P mobo, OCZ reaper HPC 4gb (2x2) ddr1066 and sunbeam 120mm core contact freezer cpu fan/heatsink. The settings i used are below:

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0.5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.83

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 451
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333Mhrz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 902
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.............................. 5
tRCD ......................................... 5
tRP'.......................................... 5
tRAS.......................................... 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... 4
tWTR........................................... 4
tWR............................................ 6
tRFC........................................... 54
tRTP........................................... 4
Command Rate (CMD) ............................ 2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ 1066

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 10
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 10
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.â€¦â€¦â€¦... Manual
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.3000
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*.......: 1.200
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.5
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*.......: .805
CPU Reference2â€¦â€¦â€¦,,0.800V*.......: .800

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.200
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V...........; Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.550V............: Auto
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.10
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]

Thanks,


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enyalius*


I second that. I'm running this board with 8GB RAM (2x2GB Mushkin and 2x2GB Dominators) without too much of a problem. Sure, it limits my overclock to 3.2GHz from 2.4GHz, but I don't think that too many people would consider an overclock of almost 1GHz a limit...

Like I said, you might just have a bad board or crappy memory. It happens :/


I'm going to +1 that sentiment. Check my .sig-rig below and you'll see that I've been running at 1GHz O/C for the last six weeks or so 100% stable with 4x2048MB chips. I can't O/C the DRAM for crap but then again I bought "value" ram and only paid $88 USD shipped for them. :shrug:

However, when I say it's 100% stable, it is. In terms of burn/stress testing, I can run any tool you'd like indefinitely without crashes or errors. IBT, OCCT 3.04b (or whichever version has linpack built in) or Prime95 - although when I run Prime95 I really run four separate instances simultaneously with their processor affinity set via TaskManager because I noticed that Prime95 only allocates about 1.87GB of memory per process and that doesn't do anything to stress the full RAM workload.

----
As for as usability is concerned, when I'm developing it's not uncommon for me to have several vmware virtual machines cranking away with 3-4GB of RAM each and pegging themselves out at 100% CPU usage as their grinding away and it hasn't crashed yet.

---
I do, however, have a problem when I'm shutting down (not softbooting) where it takes about five minutes for the bios to finally power down after it's shut down the videocard, etc. If my system was running hot I would think it was doing it until a minimum temperature was reached (like the radiator fan on a four-cylinder car will continue running for a while when the block is too hot) but this thing runs colder than a witches titty, even under load.

...
Next up, video card O/C.


----------



## prtuc2

Anyone can give me any suggestion for my Q9650? Can't stabilize at 4.0ghz 
VID 1.2500 & LLC disabled (should I enabled LLC?)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.00

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: auto
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: auto
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [auto]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000 890
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Auto]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.............................. 5
tRCD ......................................... 4
tRP'.......................................... 4
tRAS.......................................... 10

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 10
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 10
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... Manual
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.3375
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*.......: 1.300
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.57
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.......: auto
CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,,0.800V*.......: auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.400
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........; Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.550V............: 1.57
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.00
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


----------



## jchapman805

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jchapman805*


well i finally did it, i bought this board about an hour ago and now I'm waiting for it from newegg, Ive heard such good things i just hope it will handle what I'ma throw at it Intel QX6700 130w, 4gb ddr2 1066mhz or 2gb 1200mhz, 9800gx2, 750w power supply and alot of fans, anyone have experience with the qx6700 in overclocking i could use some advise on higher end overclocking i wanna beast this!


any advise what to do would help....


----------



## DeadSkull

Wow, I'm away for one month and theres already a huge EP45 UD3P thread. Awesome.
BTW this board is a monster, running Q6600 3.897 24/7 no problem.

Just got some new fans in and went straight to brutal overclock stability testing. With window open I'm guessing the ambient in my room was around 55-60F so IBT temps were rather low or near 70C. Finnaly broke 100, or 103 exactly IntelBurnIn runs stable at current settings. Anyways this board is a monster.

Part1

Part2


----------



## DeadSkull

Voltage/mem settings

************************************************** *****
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
************************************************** *****
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: 
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio..................: 
CPU Frequency ........................:

************** Clock Chip Control ************** 
>>>>>> Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: 433
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: 100
C.I.A.2 ..............................: Disabled

*********** DRAM Performance Control *********** 
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: Auto
System Memory Multiplier .............: 2.66C
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 1155
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: 5 5 5 15

********* Motherboard Voltage Control *********
Voltage Types...........Normal..........Current
-----------------------------------------------
>>>>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: Enabled
CPU Vcore..............1.275000v......: 1.50625V
CPU Termination........1.200v.........: 1.5V
CPU PLL................1.500v.........: 1.5V
CPU Reference..........0.780v.........: 1.005V

>>>>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: 1.52
MCH Reference..........0.800v.........: 1.030V
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900v.........: Auto
ICH I/O................1.500v.........: Auto
ICH Core...............1.100v.........: Auto

>>>>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800v.........: 1.96
DRAM Termination.......0.900v.........: Auto
Channel A Reference....0.900v.........: Auto
Channel B Reference....0.900v.........: Auto

Is Cpu VTT to high or alright for 65nm quad?


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quick question!
After I install my E8400 to my UD3P with Mushkin 2gbx2 1066.
What should I set manually on the bios or should I just leave everything as is? thanks!


----------



## prtuc2

I would manually set the timing for the ram and the cpu vCore, auto setting set the voltage way too high.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prtuc2*


I would manually set the timing for the ram and the cpu vCore, auto setting set the voltage way too high.


Thats true. I was checking that and usually it takes 1.35 for 3.2ghz for manually, but on auto it scales up to 1.6.


----------



## DeadSkull

Is 1.5V Cpu Termination ok for a 65nm quad?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-n7-* 
I wish.
The board is quite fine at stock & medium OCing, but when it comes to really taking a beating (OCed quad @ higher FSB + 8 GB), for me, it's showing itself to be a big pretender.
Obviously others are having better luck, & there's no doubt this board is good for quads for the two DIMM crowd.
Just seems like without some really good luck like certain people, it's not doing what i'd like with 8 GB.

Why don't you try different ram set. Didn't someone here earlier switch from 4x2Gb o f Mushkin to 4x2Gb of G Skill and achieve prime stability right of the bat?

post 1111


----------



## Robilar

I wouldn't be too concerned about n7's comments. Since his posts, we have had no less than 4 other members with 8 gb post back indicating stability.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I wouldn't be too concerned about n7's comments. Since his posts, we have had no less than 4 other members with 8 gb post back indicating stability.

Haha, ok I just love this board.


----------



## Robilar

Here is an ongoing test I am running with my new Q9650 (1.1875 VID).

Testing 9x400 right now. Next will be 9x445.

as it only needs 1.20 vcore for 3.6, I am estimating that 4ghz will be very easy with this board.


----------



## prtuc2

Rob can you share your BIOS info with us? LLC enabled or disabled?


----------



## Robilar

disabled. I don't tend to use it.


----------



## Enyalius

I'm having trouble getting my 3.6GHz on my Q6600 stable. The only settings I have changed were:

LLC is on
vCore is around 1.45v
memory core is 2.1

Thanks!


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I wouldn't be too concerned about n7's comments. Since his posts, we have had no less than 4 other members with 8 gb post back indicating stability.


Including one who had exactly the same RAM.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enyalius*


I'm having trouble getting my 3.6GHz on my Q6600 stable. The only settings I have changed were:

LLC is on
vCore is around 1.45v
memory core is 2.1

Thanks!


try setting your ram to 2b and run it at 800mhz for now.


----------



## DeadSkull

So what's safe Vtt / Cpu Termination range for a 65nm quad?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


So what's safe Vtt / Cpu Termination range for a 65nm quad?

Thanks in advance.


I dont know what is the danger limit, but running 1.4v to a 65nm chip presents no danger, but you dont need that much for stability anyways.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


I dont know what is the danger limit, but running 1.4v to a 65nm chip presents no danger, but you dont need that much for stability anyways.


What about 1.5 when I have the Q6600 @ 3.897?


----------



## ChrisB17

this sucks. Everytime I go into the bios to OC the bios menu screen freezes. This is the only board that ever has done this.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


I dont know what is the danger limit, but running 1.4v to a 65nm chip presents no danger, but you dont need that much for stability anyways.



I believe the max limit for vtt is 1.36


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


I believe the max limit for vtt is 1.36


Eh...doesnt it vary from 45nm to 65nm? As in 1.4V is the max recommended for the 45nm quads.


----------



## Robilar

no, 1.36 is vcore max for 45nm chips denoted by intel.

there is no published limit for vtt that I am aware of but common consensus is a ceiling of 1.4 - 1.5 depending on the chip.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


no, 1.36 is vcore max for 45nm chips denoted by intel.

there is no published limit for vtt that I am aware of but common consensus is a ceiling of 1.4 - 1.5 depending on the chip.


So is Vtt/ Cpu termination in bios ~ equivalent to max Vcore that intel specifies for the chip?


----------



## ChrisB17

Wow I cant get this board stable if my life depened on it.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


So is Vtt/ Cpu termination in bios ~ equivalent to max Vcore that intel specifies for the chip?


usually yes. Seeing as up to 1.4 is definitely safe for a 45nm chip in vcore, then vtt would be similar.

with a 65nm q6600, 1.5 vcore is safe so vtt would be at 1.5 as well.


----------



## error10

The absolute maximum for VTT is specified in your processor datasheet. Exceeding it is a good way to fry your chip instantly. You should check your specific processor datasheet to be sure, but generally 45nm = 1.45V max, 65nm = 1.55V max.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


usually yes. Seeing as up to 1.4 is definitely safe for a 45nm chip in vcore, then vtt would be similar.

with a 65nm q6600, 1.5 vcore is safe so vtt would be at 1.5 as well.


Ok thx for clearing that up for me. Wheres the +rep button?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Wow I cant get this board stable if my life depened on it.


What are you cpu term/cpu ref and mch core/ mch ref? Also you don't happen to be running on the F3/F4 bios...because over at xs some people were getting bios freezes with earlier bios versions.


----------



## Robilar

I'm an admin we don't get reps


----------



## ChrisB17

Ok I'm almost done with this. I cant get 500x7 for anything. The board just wont do it. I have tryed everything and the same exact thing happens. It reboots two times and goes to stock settings.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Ok I'm almost done with this. I cant get 500x7 for anything. The board just wont do it. I have tryed everything and the same exact thing happens. It reboots two times and goes to stock settings.


500x7? Why...


----------



## ChrisB17

Why not? 3500mhz and 1.1 ram ratio at DDR2-1000. Seems good to me.


----------



## Robilar

Your cpu may not be capable of 500 FSB. The Q6600 were a mixed bag.

Have you gotten 9x400 stable?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Why not? 3500mhz and 1.1 ram ratio at DDR2-1000. Seems good to me.


Can you reach 3500 or 3600 using a lower multiplyer and either downclocking or overclocking your ram slightly?
At 500fsb you're going to need to up the voltage on the northbridge / mch core a lot, 1.4, maybe 1.45?


----------



## ChrisB17

I cant even boot at 450x8. This chip is supposed to be able to to 3.6ghz.

I tryed NB 1.4v
FSB Termination voltage (VTT): 1.32v
PLL: 1.54v
Ram: 2.1v

And still wont do anything.


----------



## DeadSkull

Whats the vID of your Q6600?

I don't recommend using any less the 9x for multiplyer (imo), for some 8x475 would fail prime 95 in minutes while IBT would run no problem whatsoever for 60 passes. Try 9x390, enable LLC, manually set vCore and Mem Voltage and set everything else in voltage settings to auto. It will overvolt, but if you can boot into windows, start up EasyTune 6, write down the voltages. Next time you restart go into bios and try out voltages a setting lower then ET6 so you can figure out lowest ideal stability voltages you can use.


----------



## ChrisB17

1.2750.

I have 400x9 working now. But I wanted to get a higher FSB to run my ram faster. I dont know what to do now.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
1.2750.

I have 400x9 working now. But I wanted to get a higher FSB to run my ram faster. I dont know what to do now.

Mines is 1.2625V, also Cpu speed>ram speed. Just try higher fsb and you don't have to run your ram at 1:1 ratio with fsb.


----------



## ChrisB17

Well im at 3.6ghz right now. What else should I try? Im open to all suggestions.


----------



## Robilar

using different ratios will run your ram at higher speeds in relation to your cpu fsb. As mentioned above, 2b is 1:1, try the other settings in the bios.

just so you understand, higher mhz on ram with looser timings is about the same as lower mhz with tighter timings. ram overclocking serves very little benefit in general benchmarks.


----------



## ChrisB17

so I can run 1.1 ram ratio at DDR2-800 4-4-4-12 timings and that would be good? I just PC game thats really it.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
so I can run 1.1 ram ratio at DDR2-800 4-4-4-12 timings and that would be good? I just PC game thats really it.

yea that would be fine


----------



## ChrisB17

I just want to make sure I dont have a borked ass UD3. I see these boards doing 500+ fsb and mine only does 400? WTH?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
I just want to make sure I dont have a borked ass UD3. I see these boards doing 500+ fsb and mine only does 400? WTH?

It's the Q6600, not your board. It doesn't like very high FSB. Though, ironically, mine was more stable at 450x8 than at 400x9.


----------



## rpm666

I would say the board handles very high FSB with a quad with very low NB voltage.

Here's 500 FSB with 1.3v on the NB and 1.36 through the processor.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491381


----------



## Robilar

Here is my Q9650 running orthos.

It remains to be seen if it will pass an hour at vcore this low but holy smokes!

Just to clarify as well, the only settings that are off auto (for now) is vcore and ram voltage, LLC disabled as well.


----------



## zlojack

That's pretty sick stuff, Rob!


----------



## Robilar

The temps are what is most impressive. I'm running air and the highest I've seen any of the cores spike is 54C. They are all hovering around the high 40's.

I have to say this board + a Q9650 + decent DDR2 is a killer combo (and a pretty cheap one now that the Q9650 dropped in price). 4ghz on air for under $700....


----------



## zlojack

I hear you.

And I'm sitting here beside a small nuclear reactor


----------



## Robilar

True but your setup supports tri-sli, tri-fire etc.

My rig is pretty much maxed out in terms of upgrades now (which as anyone on OCN knows that follows my rigs) means I'll be selling and upgrading soon...


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
True but your setup supports tri-sli, tri-fire etc.

My rig is pretty much maxed out in terms of upgrades now (which as anyone on OCN knows that follows my rigs) means I'll be selling and upgrading soon...

Oh, I know. I've bought gear from you before, though I didn't hold onto it for very long either









But the setup you've got right now is pretty special.

I'm going to go for SLI GTX 285s and then maybe a third down the road.

My next round of upgrades will probably be to go to an big watercooling case to tame the i7 beast!


----------



## Robilar

I was wondering where that X2 I sold you went!









It seems water cooling is almost a necessity for high overclocks on the i7.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I was wondering where that X2 I sold you went!









It seems water cooling is almost a necessity for high overclocks on the i7.

Yeah... I get restless with my gear. I'm sure you understand the feeling


----------



## error10

Nice. Now put it under 100% load!


----------



## ChrisB17

Is it normal for this board to squeal? Like its making a funny noise running Prime blend test.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Is it normal for this board to squeal? Like its making a funny noise running Prime blend test.


I never heard any squealing. Could be something isn't getting enough power.


----------



## ChrisB17

Everything is getting power. Now the board wont stay off ***. Its possesed. It like keeps rebooting and rebooting.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Everything is getting power. Now the board wont stay off ***. Its possesed. It like keeps rebooting and rebooting.


Are you absolutely certain something isn't shorted somewhere? Rebuild it outside the case.


----------



## flowtek

finally, managed to get this R series board stable at higher fsb with 8Gs Ram, had to tweak on MCH Ref a tad lower










going to use as my 24/7 setting and see how long it will last for that amount of vcore









flo


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Are you absolutely certain something isn't shorted somewhere? Rebuild it outside the case.


Lol its built on a tech station. Nothing metal on it.


----------



## DeadSkull

The only reason it reboots over and over again is that some of your voltage settings are too low. Whats your mch?


----------



## ChrisB17

MCH is 1.26-1.30.


----------



## javier

That sound is most likely a capacitor. My DFI bloodiron board squeals like a pig when i run IBT on it, but its been running my Q6600 at 3.6ghz 24/7 for about a year now, so I wouldn't be concerned about that sound...


----------



## zlojack

My GTX 260 squealed a bit when folding.


----------



## ChrisB17

Its more of a CRUNCHHH. Its weird. I have no idea what the noise is I never heard it before.


----------



## zlojack

Take a recording of the sound and post it


----------



## ChrisB17

I dont have a mic lol. Ericeod says I should RMA it. Its pretty annoying I must say to RMA stuff all the time.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


I dont have a mic lol. Ericeod says I should RMA it. Its pretty annoying I must say to RMA stuff all the time.


Nah, my mobo emits the same squeal (I'd say it almoust sounds like something cooking off) whenever I run IBT or prime95. I would also up the MCH a little bit and see if that improves stability. Your voltage value is rather low for that fsb.


----------



## ChrisB17

what should my MCH voltage be?


----------



## Yomny

i need some quick help, when i run a multi that is not 9 on my q6600, prime or HWmonitor will not show all 4 cores but only 2 so i cant stress the 4 cores? This happened to anyone?


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


i need some quick help, when i run a multi that is not 9 on my q6600, prime or HWmonitor will not show all 4 cores but only 2 so i cant stress the 4 cores? This happened to anyone?


That's really odd, I know there is a setting in the bios to enable and disable multi core processing but it that were the case you would only see one core.


----------



## MM-K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


leave your multi at default of 9, set fsb to 400, set vcore to 1.30 in bios (For now) set your ram voltage to what gskill recommends, change the ram setting ratio to 2B (for now).

With everything else at auto that will give you 3.6 with ram running at stock timings @ 800 Mhz.

Its a good place to start.

LLC is fine now (At least with this board). You will likely need a lot less than 1.30 vcore for 3.6 but you can gradually crank it back (also your particular chip may be a voltage pig).


Thanks I'll give that a shot. Any reason why you recommend running the ram at 800mhz?

Thanks again.


----------



## Robilar

Its always best to get a stable cpu oc before you start messing with ram dividers.


----------



## Robilar

Passed an hour of orthos without a hiccup

ran a 3dmark 06 as well (Ram at 890, gpu at stock 750/900)

temps were hovering high 40's


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

im trying to reach 4ghz stable on my E8400 but i cant do it, ive tried upping the vcore to 1.3 and ram voltage to 1.9 but it wont post, this board has waay more options than the DS3L so maybe im missing an option.


----------



## Yomny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
That's really odd, I know there is a setting in the bios to enable and disable multi core processing but it that were the case you would only see one core.









This is really odd, even when i try setting affinity for a processes in task manager it only shows two cores working!?








I can only seem to run multi of 9


----------



## MM-K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Passed an hour of orthos without a hiccup

ran a 3dmark 06 as well (Ram at 890, gpu at stock 750/900)

temps were hovering high 40's


Wow that kind of OC at such a low voltage, niceeeeeee









Whats your board/system temp at?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Passed an hour of orthos without a hiccup

ran a 3dmark 06 as well (Ram at 890, gpu at stock 750/900)

temps were hovering high 40's

1. 4Ghz quad at 1.216V is amazing, what was the bios set vcore voltage? very low temps as well!

2. Your 4870X2 idles at 40C? is that stock cooling? sounds really low unless you have the fan pegged a 100%







.

3. Did you have LLC on? i tried to skip back a few posts but didnt see you mention it.

Sorry about all the questions.


----------



## jchapman805

well i finnaly got my comp up and running qx6700 @ 3.33ghz and 4x1gb of ram at 1066mhz for some reason i cant get my comp to load xp @ 3.6ghz it will post but i get a bluescreen at xp load any help on how to max tune this beast?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jchapman805* 
well i finnaly got my comp up and running qx6700 @ 3.33ghz and 4x1gb of ram at 1066mhz for some reason i cant get my comp to load xp @ 3.6ghz it will post but i get a bluescreen at xp load any help on how to max tune this beast?

Whats your mch voltage.


----------



## jchapman805

i believe i left it default at 1.5v, but theres 2 mch i/o and another one but the i/o is 1.5v and the other is 1.1v


----------



## jchapman805

1.5v mch i/o & 1.1v mch core....should i up them or something?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jchapman805* 
1.5v mch i/o & 1.1v mch core....should i up them or something?

MCH ref should be 0.691% of MCH core value as I understand. Try setting MCH ref close to that value and see if it improves stability.

Also CPU ref should be 0.67% of Cpu Termination / Vtt if you're running a 65nm quad.

You've got 4 sticks of ram, thats going to require some trial and error with mch values to get stable. What multiplyer are you using to boot into windows?

When I was overclocking first I let all of the stuff except vcore and ram voltage on auto and from there once I wrote down all the auto voltages from ET6 I went back into bios and slowly brought the voltages down while testing for stability. Since you got a 65nm like me the overvolting from auto settings shouldn't be dangerous but it'll give you a rough idea where to start.

Also whats the vID for your QX6700 and at what vCore are you trying to boot into xp with?


----------



## rpm666

Still working to get the voltage lower, this is truly the board to buy. Only 10 minutes of Orthos but you get the idea







Thanks again Robilar for recommending this board over the Biostar!

Since the pic is small and photobucket is full of malware tonight here's the details.

[email protected] 500x8 1.376 vCore 15c idle, 42c highest core temp
[email protected]/1150 17C idle (while proc under load, all idle [email protected])


----------



## DeadSkull

Orthos now has quad support?


----------



## rpm666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Orthos now has quad support?

Run two instances, set affinity to 0,1 and to 2,3 and it'll fully load all 4 cores.


----------



## lenzo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rpm666* 
Still working to get the voltage lower, this is truly the board to buy. Only 10 minutes of Orthos but you get the idea







Thanks again Robilar for recommending this board over the Biostar!










I have no regrets with my Biostar, but I did a build for my friend with the UD3R and took a liking to the mobo immediately. More bang for the buck, and pretty good bios and features. A wise purchase.


----------



## DeadSkull

lol ok.

Let me try that with Prime95, oh crap...
Two of them use up 3Gb of ram total, now this is definetly a better way to test northbridge/ram stability.

I hope my PC doesn't BSOD and restart itself while I sleep.


----------



## rpm666

A very good stress tester for processor and ram is Intel Burn Test. It'll cook anything


----------



## rpm666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lenzo* 
I have no regrets with my Biostar, but I did a build for my friend with the UD3R and took a liking to the mobo immediately. More bang for the buck, and pretty good bios and features. A wise purchase.









This board definetely surprised me. I really lucked out too - on my last board I had these two HDD's in raid 0, I installed this board this morning and was prepared to reinstall vista. It loaded up, installed a few drivers, everything runs perfect. It's scary how easy my morning was.

By the way, I envy your ambient temps









EDIT: Crap, I'm so tired at 4am that I forgot I just posted lol - sorry for the double.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rpm666* 
A very good stress tester for processor and ram is Intel Burn Test. It'll cook anything









Hehe, use that as well but at my speeds/voltages I really have to cool my room down before hand. Also from my experience I don't think IBT is as good of a ram/northbridge stability tester as is prime 95.

10 min in with prime 95 torture tests x2


----------



## jchapman805

i have fsb 333 @ 1.41vcore hyperx ram @ the 2.60b which is 2.3v like the ram said which makes out to be 1066mhz and its multiplied by 9 with it dropping to 6 to save on power..which i dont knwo how to turn off lol


----------



## jchapman805

actually i just took another look at my bios i have everything on auto except dram @ 2.3v and vcore @ 1.38, meaning mch core is at 1.1v and mch .7?? then mch reference .69?? or something like that


----------



## Yomny

guys can any of you chime in, if you have any remote or tinyest idea on why when i run using a multiplier other than 9 which is the highest on my q6600, the OS seems to only detect 2 cores instead of two, while running prime only two threads run, in HWmonitor only two cores tempas are displayed? If i set it the multi back to 9 then all four cores are shown. Any settings in bios that could cause this? Could it be the CPU


----------



## Robilar

You have speedstep and the other throttling features in the bios disabled?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Auld* 
1. 4Ghz quad at 1.216V is amazing, what was the bios set vcore voltage? very low temps as well!

2. Your 4870X2 idles at 40C? is that stock cooling? sounds really low unless you have the fan pegged a 100%







.

3. Did you have LLC on? i tried to skip back a few posts but didnt see you mention it.

Sorry about all the questions.


vcore in bios is 1.28, at idle its 1.248, under load its 1.216

LLC is disabled

4870X2 fan is set to 45%. I find that my asus X2 runs much cooler than my sapphire although both seem to have identical stock cooling.

ambient in my home office is around 23c


----------



## jdwilson

This board is confusing me







Just for reference I had this chip up to 3.8Ghz @10x380 and stable at 3.6GHZ on an asus p5B deluxe.

It seems like when I manually set the vcore it won't post, but in auto it will post even though the voltage it shows is within the range I had previously selected.

Everything stock my ram is running at 1:2 ratio, so the ram can do 500mhz at 1.8V, but if I was to run at a 2:3 ratio with the processor barely OC'd to 3Ghz it won't post.

I got it to boot and run at 3.6ghz 8x450, ran 3dmark and cs. I tried to tune it down to 3.2ghz and it wouldn't post until I went back to stock









I guess I'll just have to mess around a little bit more and see what happenens


----------



## ChrisB17

Yea I'm having issues to. I'm rmaing my board and getting a replacement. So far I have a bad taste in my mouth with this board. Hopefully the new one is good.


----------



## jdwilson

I may have some insight into my problem here. It seems to hate it when I set my multiplier to 10. Stock is 10x266, but when I first booted up the board it was running 8x266, so i changed the multiplier to 10 and went about my day. Maybe having the multiplier at 10x and something else enabled or disabled it throwing the board off. I couldn't even do 3ghz with 10x300, but it booted find doing 3.2 @ 8x400. Mybe something to do with the older chip.


----------



## Yomny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


You have speedstep and the other throttling features in the bios disabled?


yes i have all those options disabled.. its a weird problem. I'll try and post some pictures of my bios so you could see what i have disabled.


----------



## jdwilson

Yeah so running with x8 multiplier this board is running sweet. One question: Does the vcore voltage shown in cpu-z correlate to where you have the vcore set in the bios or how much the chip is using? I had vcore set to 1.4 at 3.4Ghz and cpuz said it was using 1.344v, but I set it to 1.35v at same speed and cpuz is saying it's using 1.296V ?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdwilson*


Yeah so running with x8 multiplier this board is running sweet. One question: Does the vcore voltage shown in cpu-z correlate to where you have the vcore set in the bios or how much the chip is using? I had vcore set to 1.4 at 3.4Ghz and cpuz said it was using 1.344v, but I set it to 1.35v at same speed and cpuz is saying it's using 1.296V ?


CPU-Z is showing the actual voltage. These boards tend to have a mild to large v-drop (drop from what BIOS is set to, to actual in OS voltage)


----------



## MM-K

Running my e8400 at 4.005Ghz so far everything seems stable, did prime 95 small FTT's for 8 hours lastnight with no errors.

my board is revision 1.1 running f5 bios.

vcore is set to 1.30 in bios, but at load its 1.232/1.248 (it will jump around for abit then hit 1.232 more on average or just stay at 1.232) LLC is off.

idle temp is 27/ load is 46 max (room temp is 24Â°c)

CPU PLL : 1.65 : 1.5v (target)
CPU Termination : 1.2v : 1.3v (target)
CPU reference 0.76v
CPU vcore 1.3v

MCH core 1.2v
MCH/DRAM reference 0.9v
MCH Reference 0.76v
ICH i/o 1.5v
ICH Core 1.1v

Is there anything there set too high? Most are on auto, i've only changed CPU PLL to 1.5v, memory to 2.0v and obviously vcore in bios.

EDIT: memory running at 1068mhz @ 5-7-7-20 now.


----------



## ichiveritas

Ok so Im getting reay to OC my sig rig for the first time couple of questions

LLC should be off correct?

Should Eist be enabled?


----------



## stn0092

Disable EIST.

LLC is up to you really. From what I've seen, the board has terrible vdroop so you might need it once you reach a high overclock.


----------



## ichiveritas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


Disable EIST.

LLC is up to you really. From what I've seen, the board has terrible vdroop so you might need it once you reach a high overclock.



thanks man!

From what im reading I should also disavle C1E right?

Is there anything else that should be disabled or enabled right off the bat for this rig?


----------



## MM-K

I usually disable the following:

Limit CPUID Max. to 3
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)
C2/C2E State Support
x C4/C4E State Support
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2)
CPU EIST Function


----------



## Enyalius

Same.

Anyone know of any aftermarket coolers for this board?


----------



## MM-K

Can anyone tell me a way to get this board working in SATA mode? Seems like my hardrives are working in IDE mode







Theres no jumper settings for 3GB/s mode on the drives and they are coming up as IDE in BIOS. Is it because its not running in ACHI mode?


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
Can anyone tell me a way to get this board working in SATA mode? Seems like my hardrives are working in IDE mode







Theres no jumper settings for 3GB/s mode on the drives and they are coming up as IDE in BIOS. Is it because its not running in ACHI mode?

That's exactly it. Go into the Integrated Peripherals page and set _SATA RAID/AHCI Mode_ to AHCI.


----------



## MM-K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
That's exactly it. Go into the Integrated Peripherals page and set _SATA RAID/AHCI Mode_ to AHCI.

What happens after you start getting BSOD when enabling it? lol..


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
What happens after you start getting BSOD when enabling it? lol..

If you're using Vista, follow the directions in the link below while _not_ in AHCI mode.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/922976


----------



## MM-K

Thanks, but I'm running XP Pro...


----------



## slytown

Am I the only one that got a DOA with this board? That makes me sad inside. Good for everyone else I guess.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
Same.

Anyone know of any aftermarket coolers for this board?

For the NB and SB? I'm using the Thermalright HR-05 on my northbridge. There are some pics of it somewhere in this thread.

*EDIT*: Here ya go.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
Thanks, but I'm running XP Pro...

Try this then. I can't say it works for sure though since I didn't have to do this for XP.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
Thanks, but I'm running XP Pro...

You get to reinstall! And dig out that floppy drive, because you have to stick your SATA drivers on it to use during the install!


----------



## Enyalius

Ah, the days of OSes without out of the box RAID support









Now, in response to stn0092's suggestion for a NB cooler:

I really like the Thermalright line of cooling products (judging by the TRUE Black that I have), but I am a bit confused by one thing: I seem to have found two different coolers with two different prices that I can't seem to find the difference between. Anyone have any ideas?

http://www.xoxide.com/thermalright-i...et-cooler.html
http://www.xoxide.com/thermalright-s...et-cooler.html

EDIT: It seems that the "SLI" version moves the heat sink portion away from the base, creating somewhat of a 90 degree bend in the heat pipes by the base. Would I need this one with my TRUE on this board, or would the first one work? Also, how much thermal grease should I apply (AS5) to the NB chip?


----------



## MM-K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
You get to reinstall! And dig out that floppy drive, because you have to stick your SATA drivers on it to use during the install!

lol thats ****ing lame. On my P965 board I never ran into these kind of problems, it just ran in proper SATA mode w/o any issues or changing anything. I'm kinda pissed now and i don't see a work around for ICH10R.


----------



## error10

Well, XP is.. what, 7 years old now? It's getting very long in the tooth. It's going to wind up being the Windows 3.1 of this decade. I heard MS put off killing it until 2010. Despite all its flaws and its lack of modern hardware support out of the box, many people just don't want to give it up and join the rest of us here in the present.


----------



## mark0326

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


LLC is up to you really. From what I've seen, the board has terrible vdroop so you might need it once you reach a high overclock.


I would have thought that it was quite acceptable to use LLC on this board with a low to medium+ overclock whereas on a high overclock where the voltages are much higher and closer to the maximum limits, the risk of a voltage spike and the possibility of killing your CPU was much more of a consideration.
Having said that, these boards have such good load regulation... and I haven't yet heard of anyone killing a 45nm CPU on the UD3's.
I have LLC enabled.


----------



## jdwilson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
Can anyone tell me a way to get this board working in SATA mode? Seems like my hardrives are working in IDE mode







Theres no jumper settings for 3GB/s mode on the drives and they are coming up as IDE in BIOS. Is it because its not running in ACHI mode?


Where exactly do you check this?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark0326*


I would have thought that it was quite acceptable to use LLC on this board with a low to medium+ overclock whereas on a high overclock where the voltages are much higher and closer to the maximum limits, the risk of a voltage spike and the possibility of killing your CPU was much more of a consideration.
Having said that, these boards have such good load regulation... and I haven't yet heard of anyone killing a 45nm CPU on the UD3's.
I have LLC enabled.


LLC is not dangerous under load. Where there have been failures, its as a result of spikes during idle...

that said, LLC seems to be much safer on this board than on the asus lineup (I had an E8400 die on a Rampage Formula as a result of LLC being enabled).


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdwilson* 
Where exactly do you check this?

It's under Integrated Peripherals (the first item)










Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
lol thats ****ing lame. On my P965 board I never ran into these kind of problems, it just ran in proper SATA mode w/o any issues or changing anything. I'm kinda pissed now and i don't see a work around for ICH10R.

I disagree with this being 'lame'. It's nothing more than a hardware quirk that can be easily fixed. What I don't understand is why people insist on using an operating system that is rapidly approaching a decade in age (and almost two installments of windows out of date now). Vista is not that bad (dare I say, even good) anymore. Trust me, I have been using Vista since it was in beta, and the improvements they have made have been drastic.

And, for all of those of you out there who are holding out for Windows 7 (which I am also currently beta testing), keep in mind that 7 is nothing more than Vista with a few (albeit impressive) tweaks and updates. At its core, though, it is still very much Vista.

Oh, and before anyone calls me a Vista fanboy, I also run Linux, XP and Mac OS X (I'm a developer with a PC desktop and an Apple Black MacBook). I like all of those operating systems, but I find myself in OS X and Vista the most.


----------



## MM-K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdwilson* 
Where exactly do you check this?

Sorry I just woke up, but it was in either Intergrated Peripherals or Standard CMOS Features. You'll see it there.

Its just weird that on my P965 board it worked fine, then on this newer P45 board I'm having issues with it...same OS and everything.


----------



## Enyalius

Again, it's new hardware on an old platform. Honestly, though, I don't really view a minor setting change as a problem; it only became an issue because there is no way to fix it in your older OS.


----------



## ichiveritas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
I usually disable the following:

Limit CPUID Max. to 3
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)
C2/C2E State Support
x C4/C4E State Support
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2)
CPU EIST Function

Hey thanks for the advice! Much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slytown* 
Am I the only one that got a DOA with this board? That makes me sad inside. Good for everyone else I guess.

Nope. I rma send mine back tomorrow.


----------



## Enyalius

I, too, had a bad board to start with. One RMA and I seem to be ok (so far...).


----------



## mark0326

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


LLC is not dangerous under load. Where there have been failures, its as a result of spikes during idle...


So what we want is LLC to auto-enable when the CPU is working - kind of opposite of what C1E/EIST do!


----------



## silvergoat

So I've been reading this post for a few days and since I finally have some questions I decided to post.

My new system will arrive on Tuesday and here it is:
Q6600
Corsair XMS2 2x2Gb 7-7-7-20 @ 1066 or 6-6-6-18 @ 800- 2.0V all
WD Raptor w/ XP
750W PC&Power PSU
Zalman 9500at HS
2 120mm Rexus fans & 1 Vantec 80mm
Lian Li PC-7B case
of course the GA-EP45-UD3R (will not do gaming)
MSI N9600GT

I will do a lot of video encoding and multitasking which is why OC is an option (as well as the capacity of the board and chip)

I have my boot USB ready for the f6 bios, and will likely lap the heatsink.

What limitations may I encounter?

3.2 and 3.0 seem to be my best options- both at 8x multiplier and voltage probably set to 1.3 to start w/ 400fsb for the former and 375 for the latter.

This post is relatively vague, I know that, but the last system I built and OC'ed is the 2.4 to 3.0 that I'm typing on right now. It's been a long while but this p4s800 has held up.

Any suggestions would be great- this board really feels like I made the right choice on my budget and I want to fully take advantage of it. I hear the cooler may not be so great, but I can't take back my purchase.

Lemme know- I will post numbers as soon as it is built.


----------



## -n7-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Why don't you try different ram set. Didn't someone here earlier switch from 4x2Gb o f Mushkin to 4x2Gb of G Skill and achieve prime stability right of the bat?

post 1111


Kinda easier said than done, though i'd love to do that.

I'd have to spend all that money & then have to sell a perfectly good 8 GB of Mushkin for basically nothing...if i wanted to be buying a new mobo & RAM, i almost might as well just go i7...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I wouldn't be too concerned about n7's comments. Since his posts, we have had no less than 4 other members with 8 gb post back indicating stability.


Actually we've seen zero screenshots indicating quads + 8 GB Blend stable at high FSBs.
I'm not saying people are lying, but screenshots speak volumes, especially if people include their settings + ET6 in the screenie.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Including one who had exactly the same RAM.


Did you ever mark down what settings you were running?
As i asked earlier, seeing your BIOS template would be a huge help to me, as it'd be from someone with the same RAM.

And what stability testing did it pass for how long?

I'm not trying to say this board is bad per say; there's no doubt this is a really strong board for quad clocking, no question.

But if memory is an issue, then why does it pass Memtest86+ just fine?

I will continue fighting with this mobo in the hopes i eventually find some magical settings that work.
But i'm not going to lie, when i have settings that pass 10+ hours or P95 Blend one day & then fail within minutes the next day, i lose some hope.
And the broken sleep mode, & flakiness when POSTing or sometimes not POSTing on "stable" results isn't very consoling either.

I do however greatly appreciate all the help people have provided


----------



## silvergoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-n7-*


Kinda easier said than done, though i'd love to do that.

I'd have to spend all that money & then have to sell a perfectly good 8 GB of Mushkin for basically nothing...if i wanted to be buying a new mobo & RAM, i almost might as well just go i7...

Actually we've seen zero screenshots indicating quads + 8 GB Blend stable at high FSBs.
I'm not saying people are lying, but screenshots speak volumes, especially if people include their settings + ET6 in the screenie.

Did you ever mark down what settings you were running?
As i asked earlier, seeing your BIOS template would be a huge help to me, as it'd be from someone with the same RAM.

And what stability testing did it pass for how long?

I'm not trying to say this board is bad per say; there's no doubt this is a really strong board for quad clocking, no question.

But if memory is an issue, then why does it pass Memtest86+ just fine?

I will continue fighting with this mobo in the hopes i eventually find some magical settings that work.
But i'm not going to lie, when i have settings that pass 10+ hours or P95 Blend one day & then fail within minutes the next day, i lose some hope.
And the broken sleep mode, & flakiness when POSTing or sometimes not POSTing on "stable" results isn't very consoling either.

I do however greatly appreciate all the help people have provided










I had those problems with a bad PSU or video card- replaced them both and it went away completely. Don't know which was the culprit, but I did have unstable voltages from the PSU when I first bought it.


----------



## smilr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
The mouse was plugged directly into the USB port on the IO of the motherboard; I had all drivers and windows updates.

I have swapped that board out in favor of my EVGA 680i SLI as the problem was just driving me nuts. I really don't want to go through the trouble of trying to swap the Gigabyte back in unless I feel that I have a real chance at fixing this, so if you have anything more concrete, please let me know. Otherwise, I have an RMA from Newegg and it will go out tomorrow (I really don't want to ship it off :/).

Ahh - I realize this is almost a zombie topic by now, but was this ever resolved? I suppose by now the board has already gone back to Newegg.

I had a very similar problem with my UD3r - occasional system wide hiccups. By any chance were you using a PATA drive of any sort? While my hiccups were not on a 6 second timer, they were happening at least twice a minute. My primary boot hard drive and cd burner are connected via standard PATA IDE cables. The problem is caused by the JMICRON sata/pata controller. (Gigabyte calls it their "sata2" chip) With the default driver installed off the disk it is set up in "hot-pluggable sata raid" mode - which has the unfortunate side effect of confusing windows into believing that any IDE devices connected to the PATA port are "SCSI" drives, and so windows configures them as PIO devices, rather than DMA, which causes hiccups.

The solution is to download the latest standalone driver install program for the chip in question and when running it's installer select the option for GENERIC IDE mode, rather than RAID. Depending on which version of this installer you get, it may not ask you this unless you dig into it's .inf settings file and set a 0 to a 1 to make it ask.

Yes, you lose hot-swappable SATA raid on two of the sata ports, but no more hiccups for those of us using IDE drives!

I JUST bought this motherboard as a step-by-step upgrade of my machine, as I can still run my Prescott P4 on it until my E8500 arrives in a week







So no overclock yet


----------



## smilr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
I, too, had a bad board to start with. One RMA and I seem to be ok (so far...).

Durr - gotta read through the whole thread before bringing up solutions to already fixed problems. Gratz on the working second board!


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smilr*


Ahh - I realize this is almost a zombie topic by now, but was this ever resolved? I suppose by now the board has already gone back to Newegg.

I had a very similar problem with my UD3r - occasional system wide hiccups. By any chance were you using a PATA drive of any sort? While my hiccups were not on a 6 second timer, they were happening at least twice a minute. My primary boot hard drive and cd burner are connected via standard PATA IDE cables. The problem is caused by the JMICRON sata/pata controller. (Gigabyte calls it their "sata2" chip) With the default driver installed off the disk it is set up in "hot-pluggable sata raid" mode - which has the unfortunate side effect of confusing windows into believing that any IDE devices connected to the PATA port are "SCSI" drives, and so windows configures them as PIO devices, rather than DMA, which causes hiccups.

The solution is to download the latest standalone driver install program for the chip in question and when running it's installer select the option for GENERIC IDE mode, rather than RAID. Depending on which version of this installer you get, it may not ask you this unless you dig into it's .inf settings file and set a 0 to a 1 to make it ask.

Yes, you lose hot-swappable SATA raid on two of the sata ports, but no more hiccups for those of us using IDE drives!

I JUST bought this motherboard as a step-by-step upgrade of my machine, as I can still run my Prescott P4 on it until my E8500 arrives in a week







So no overclock yet










Thanks for the suggestion, but no matter what I tried I could not get that board to stop giving me that problem (and, yes, that includes clearing the CMOS back to defaults as well as downloading all the latest drivers).

I had a bit of a scare on my second board where it started to do the same thing, but I was somehow able to stop it (I just took out all my PCI cards, booted and it worked. I put them all back in and it continued to work).

I just hope I don't have to worry about this anymore.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smilr*


Durr - gotta read through the whole thread before bringing up solutions to already fixed problems. Gratz on the working second board!


Haha, no worries. This thread has become so long and unruly that I have stopped expecting people to know what's going on. Good luck on your second board!


----------



## Ictinike

Just got my new E8500 E0 from guy on eBay..

WOW..

4.25Ghz the first shot stable (well I need to fully run Orthos but was stable 5 mins or so to grab screenie and post here)

Very, very nice.









Stuck sensors so can't say idle but with the AC7 Pro w/ AS5 re-applied it was loading out @ around 50c


----------



## ichiveritas

Nice job I will be stoked if I can get that out of my cpu!


----------



## elusiv1

Nice overclock, i'm thinking of buying an 8500 to upgrade a Opty 180.. I'm impressed by how good the 8400 and 8500 overclock, now i need to check the egg or maybe fleebay for some prices.


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elusiv1*


Nice overclock, i'm thinking of buying an 8500 to upgrade a Opty 180.. I'm impressed by how good the 8400 and 8500 overclock, now i need to check the egg or maybe fleebay for some prices.


I tell ya what, I picked up this E8500, which was a guaranteed E0 (SLB9K) from a guy last week that had 3 for 175$ w/ free shipping









Less than the Egg and no cost on shipping as well being a guaranteed E0 was well worth the BuyItNow







Funny thing is he had 3 total and while I was debating it he sold 2 within the 2 hours since I had found it. I quickly scarfed up the last one after seeing how quick they were going.

LOVE this chip and board combo.. Good lord what a sweet feeling, lol


----------



## DeadSkull

Does anyone know what ICH I/O is responsible for?
I had my computer running overclock stability testing over the weekend and since the central air heating system broke down at times I also turned on gpu stress tests such as Furmark or OCCT gpu stresser. I had two Prime95 blends running simulatiosly since friday and on Saturday I also turned on an OCCT gpu stresser for 2hrs 30min to warm the room up faster. When I came back later I noticed that OCCT gpu tester finished its 2hour 30 min run but however the system was frozen. Prime 95 before that ran for about 23 hrs stable. I was running gpu testing with my Evga GTX 280 @ speeds in my sig, so should I bump up the ICH I/O voltage a little bit?

Any ideas?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Does anyone know what ICH I/O is responsible for?
I had my computer running overclock stability testing over the weekend and since the central air heating system broke down at times I also turned on gpu stress tests such as Furmark or OCCT gpu stresser. I had two Prime95 blends running simulatiosly since friday and on Saturday I also turned on an OCCT gpu stresser for 2hrs 30min to warm the room up faster. When I came back later I noticed that OCCT gpu tester finished its 2hour 30 min run but however the system was frozen. Prime 95 before that ran for about 23 hrs stable. I was running gpu testing with my Evga GTX 280 @ speeds in my sig, so should I bump up the ICH I/O voltage a little bit?

Any ideas?


That's your southbridge. You probably don't need to touch it.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


That's your southbridge. You probably don't need to touch it.


Ok, I haven't so far. But I did bump up ICH core by 0.1 just now, lets see if that has any effect.


----------



## stasio

It's time to upgrade first post with this:
*The UD3P has set DDR2 Dual Channel World Record at 889.3Mhz *


----------



## starmanone

Looking to run this mb with a conservative oc to 3.2. And not to OC the ram. What settings do i need to enable or disable. Would i need to up the vcore? thanks


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *starmanone*


Looking to run this mb with a conservative oc to 3.2. And not to OC the ram. What settings do i need to enable or disable. Would i need to up the vcore? thanks


Please fill in your specs for us. It makes it alot easier for people here to help you out.









UserCP-->Edit System

Its on the top of the page. Welcome to OCN!


----------



## onlavu

hi, I have a problem. I dont know which program I should believe. When I stress my CPU in ORTHOS, the temp is totally different in these main programs:

CPUID Hardware monitor 1.13: 55C
Core temp 0.99.4: 50C
Everest 4.60.1629: 45C
Which of these could be the most accurate?
THX


----------



## DuRoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlavu* 
hi, I have a problem. I dont know which program I should believe. When I stress my CPU in ORTHOS, the temp is totally different in these main programs:

CPUID Hardware monitor 1.13: 55C
Core temp 0.99.4: 50C
Everest 4.60.1629: 45C
Which of these could be the most accurate?
THX









Core temp for your cpu


----------



## InTeL

i think core temp is more accurate


----------



## elusiv1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ictinike* 
I tell ya what, I picked up this E8500, which was a guaranteed E0 (SLB9K) from a guy last week that had 3 for 175$ w/ free shipping









Less than the Egg and no cost on shipping as well being a guaranteed E0 was well worth the BuyItNow







Funny thing is he had 3 total and while I was debating it he sold 2 within the 2 hours since I had found it. I quickly scarfed up the last one after seeing how quick they were going.

LOVE this chip and board combo.. Good lord what a sweet feeling, lol

Thanks for the info, i'll check it out.


----------



## ChrisB17

I have to ask. Is a 1.1 ram ratio worth running such a high FSB? Or does faster ram speeds without the 1.1 ratio ok?


----------



## orbiter

Could one of you guys possibly do me a favour please, and run Prime using Everest Ultimate just to see what your motherboard temps show after a couple of minutes? At present Everest is showing my mobo temp at 62*C at 4GHz while priming. Is this normal?

Thanks guys

Orb


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orbiter* 
Could one of you guys possibly do me a favour please, and run Prime using Everest Ultimate just to see what your motherboard temps show after a couple of minutes? At present Everest is showing my mobo temp at 62*C at 4GHz while priming. Is this normal?

Thanks guys

Orb

Similar temps here after a ten minute blend.



Seems about right. 24.9Â°C ambient; 26.4Â°C case.


----------



## MM-K

What voltage is safe for the SB? On auto my ICH I/O = 1.5v and ICH Core = 1.1v


----------



## Enyalius

What do you need to change your southbridge for?!


----------



## kimosabi

Does anybody else here have faulty volt sensors? I get these readings in OCCT and I cant believe they're real cuz my PC runs great.


----------



## error10

Yep, the ITE sensor chip used on this board is a complete piece of :turd:.


----------



## MM-K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
What do you need to change your southbridge for?!

I just don't know if that 1.5V volts is safe or not. To the touch it feels just slightly warm.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
I just don't know if that 1.5V volts is safe or not. To the touch it feels just slightly warm.

Your southbridge voltages should be 1.05V and 1.50V. At stock anyway. It's extremely unlikely they'll need any extra voltage.


----------



## orbiter

Thanks stn0092







I actully run quite a bit cooler than that when blending, however it's when I run large fft's Everests mobo temp reading goes up virtually in line with the hottest core







Anyway at least now I know its not just mine









orb


----------



## Biomech

Well I've reached 445x9 with this Q9650 at 1.232 idle (w/LLC) and 1.216 load. Temps stayed at 50C or lower (of course I only primed for 30 minutes).

Should I stay with this clock and my RAM at 890 while trying to lower timings? Would 500x8 and RAM at 1066 with 5-5-5-15 timings yield better performance? I know the answer would be to just test it myself and see what it scores. I just wanted to get some feedback and share my setup info.

[quote

Code:



Code:


******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P****** BIOS F6

Q9650 445 X 9 4005MHz

Robust Graphics Booster........................[ Auto] 
CPU Clock Ratio...................................[ 9      ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[  0      ] 
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz............................[ 445 x 9]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 445    ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100    ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 900mv   ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 800mv ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps      ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333     ] 
System Memory Multipler..............[ I believe 2.00B] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[890      ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5  ]   (5)
tRCD............................................[ 5  ]   (5)
tRP.............................................[ 5   ]  (5)
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]  (15)

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ Auto     ]
tWTR............................................[ Auto     ] 
tWR.............................................[ Auto     ] 
tRFC............................................[ Auto     ] 
tRTP............................................[ Auto     ] 
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ ? ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ ? ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ ? ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ ?] .................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ ? ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto     ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ ? ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto     ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore         [ 1.22500    ]...................[ 1.25000   ] 
CPU Termination   [ 1.200    ]...................[ 1.220  ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.500    ]...................[ 1.500  ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.772  ]

MCH Core          [1.100      ]...................[ 1.300   ]  
MCH Reference     [0.760    ]...................[ 0.772  ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900    ]...................[ Auto   ] 
ICH I/O           [1.500    ]...................[ 1.500  ] 
ICH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ 1.200  ]

DRAM Voltage      [1.800    ]...................[ 2.10   ] 
DRAM Termination  [0.900    ]...................[ Auto   ] 
Channel A Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Auto   ] 
Channel B Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Auto   ]

[/quote]

I need to double check some of these settings. I'll edit the post when I have them all correct.

VID is 1.2250v


----------



## InTeL

biomech download core temp it shows on that little nice software


----------



## Vinovvi

Hey guys, I'm having issues getting past 425 FSB with my Q6600 vid 1.275. I'm currently running F6 bios, right now I'm at work so I can't post any bios settings but is it possible that I've hit a FSB wall with this chip? Also within windows Everest apparently doesn't show the CPU temp. sensor. Is this a problem with the F6 bios? Thanks in advance


----------



## silvergoat

I just got mine, testing for stability now. It kept crashing until I turned the RAM timings down. I have mch at 1.2 CPU at 3.2 (q6600), vcore at 1.3315, RAM v at 1.8. AHCI is disabled.

some problems are that the RAM shows as PC 6400 but I purchased PC 8500 (when I turned the timings to those of the 8500 it doubled in stability so I think it's being incorrectly read by the software)

My CPU shows to be at 3.6 in the control panel and everest home, but in the bios and with the easy tune 6 it shows as 3.2.

Depending on when the test stops, I will try to increase vcore, drop mch to 1.15, and increasing the voltage on the corsair xms2 to 2.0 from 1.8 as it shows on cpuid

any advice


----------



## Matth3w

Here is my setup (as of tomorrow when I get the stuff in):

*Core components:*

- Intel C2D E8500 o/c to ~4.0gHz (see below for settings)
- GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P motherboard
- Corsair Dominator 4GB PC8500 DDR2-1066 (thinking about using the $40 rebate card towards another 4GB)
- Antec Truepower Trio 650w Power Supply
- ATi Radeon 3870 HD 512MB PCI-E video card
- Two 500GB Hitachi Deskstar P7K500 7200 RPM hard drives running in RAID 0

*Case:*

- Antec 900 Gaming Case, Black Steel

*Cooling:*

- 200mm case fan, top mounted
- (2) 120mm case fan, front mounted
- (1) 120mm case fan, side mounted
- (1) 120mm case fan, rear mounted
- Xigmatek Dark Knight 120mm CPU cooler
- Metal heatsink for hard drives (not sure if it will fit in case yet)
- Corsair Dominator Airflow (three fan cooler that comes with Corsair Dominator RAM)
- Arctic Silver 5 thermal compound for CPU

*Software:*

- Windows Vista x64 Ultimate (possibly dual boot with Ubuntu Linux, Beryl desktop, and Wine)

*Overclock settings:*

- 500FSB x 8 = 4.0gHz
- SMM = 2x (RAM will be running at 1000mHz)
- Mem settings = 5/5/5/15
- CPU Vcore = 1.3625v
- DRAM voltage = 2v

With the case I'm trying to decide how to arrange the fans. The 200mm fan is going to be blowing up and out. The two 120mm fans in the front will be sucking in towards the MB and CPU. The 120mm on the rear will be blowing out. Trying to figure out what to do with the 120mm fan on the side (in or out). Heatsink fan pointed towards the rear and out.

Anyone see a problem with these settings? Do I have to flash the BIOS or is the revision that comes with it going to be fine?

I'm jealous of the people that say they got at or above 4.26gHz but I was advised not to try to do that because it's borderline the edge of what the system can do...but I saw some people doing 500x8.5 with 1.408v and getting 4.25gHz...sounds yummy if you ask me. Think that 1.408v will be safe to run for a long period of time?


----------



## kimosabi

That setup looks strangely familiar to someone elses.








Overclocking is working your way up through the trenches. You will be VERY lucky if your pre-rig settings will workout for ya. Go slow man and be thorough. Thats the true path to a stable rig.


----------



## orbiter

Just got my UD3P up to 4.2GHz however it's not stable under load really. It'll even boot into windows at 4.45GHz







I reckon my system knows though or it can see the mouse curser heading towards the Prime button as it packs up immediately then








I think that maybe my ReaperX's are giving me the problems though because I'm getting quite a few errors in memtest.


----------



## Yomny

thats a hell of an overclock man, what FSB and what votlages fo MCH, cpu pll and cpu vtt if you dont mind sharing?! Congrats


----------



## Robilar

The Q9650 overclocks silly easy with the UD3P. I was able to go to 4ghz by changing only vcore at 9x445. It did orthos and memtest without a hitch.

Next step is to go higher (time permitting).


----------



## Yomny

i guess whats stopping me from booting at higher FSB's is my ram, being a ddr800 anything over 400 fsb starts OC'ing it a lot and no combination of ram latching and multi gets it to 800. That could be my issue. Although like i've discussed before i cant seem to be able to run my q6600 with any other multiplier except 9, if i do then the OS only recognizes 2 cores, HW monitor, prime.. everything sees two cores.


----------



## Ictinike

I got 4.2Ghz out my E8500 E0 about 5 mins after I put her in









I left auto but set the FSB to 500 and Multi to 8.5 and Ram Latch to 2.00D and stable as clockwork.

Honestly this board is supreme!


----------



## orbiter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yomny* 
thats a hell of an overclock man, what FSB and what votlages fo MCH, cpu pll and cpu vtt if you dont mind sharing?! Congrats

Thanks









FSB - 467MHz
Vcore - 1.40625v 'bios' (CPUz = 1.36v)
CPU Termination - 1.300v
PLL - Auto
MCH core - 1.340v
MCH Reference - Auto

Orb


----------



## InTeL

are there any us retailers going to sell water blocks for this board?


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

a stupid question, Do I need to install the drivers that came with the board like "6 phase energy saver, Update inf., and something that has to do with google search?" I only installed the sata, realtek, and LAN drivers. thanks!


----------



## InTeL

no u dont really need to unless u wanted. If u installed all the drivers u should be fine


----------



## Yomny

cpu idle temp should be 2 degress higher than the room temp? is this a good indication the heatsink is good?


----------



## repo_man

Just a tip here. The "Gigabyte" cover on the NB really restricts airflow on the NB sink, considering how the fins are aligned under it.

This cover is just taped on, I took a small screwdriver and pried mine off. With the cover off, the NB gets much more air into the sink and is alot cooler.

Might help some of you guys with not so great case airflow


----------



## orbiter

I could do with your help here guys. I've just installed GRID and was excited initially reaching 4.2GHz on my UD3P. However after trying various GRID tracks (+ online gaming) I'm noticing that every so often I'm getting a split second freeze in the game, this is also happening at lower OC's (3.8GHz etc.) I've tried various settings but I'm sure I can see this glitch happening in Windows also when for example. Clicking between my 3 HDD's files (six partitions.) I hear the drives click and the system stumbles for a split second. It's actually anoying me now.. To the stage were I'm considering sticking my Maximus Formula mobo back in as that booted quicker than the UD3P without any issues at all when gaming even though it would OC a tad less.

Any ideas?

Great advice repo man







I did that too as the Gigabyte logo shield does a great job of hindering airflow around the NB.

Orb


----------



## orbiter

It's ok fellas, it turns out the problem was because I was using the onboard sound chip. After disabling it the game glitches have stopped


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yomny*


cpu idle temp should be 2 degress higher than the room temp? is this a good indication the heatsink is good?


If it's overclocked when you get those readings, I would be more quick to believe that you are getting false readings. What did you use to measure your temps?


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orbiter* 
It's ok fellas, it turns out the problem was because I was using the onboard sound chip. After disabling it the game glitches have stopped









So if you run a soundcard you have to disable the chip? Good to know!


----------



## Enyalius

I run a Creative XtremeGamer and I have had no problems with and without the on board disabled.


----------



## orbiter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
So if you run a soundcard you have to disable the chip? Good to know!









Not sure if you HAVE to, but I always do if I'm using a plug in card. Just disable Azalia in BIOS.


----------



## onlavu

in idle with saving functions(eist...), the newest coretemp, everest show same temp: 40C, 
but real temp shows about 4 degrees lower temp. Which one should I believe?
Before, I had [email protected],2ghz default voltage and there was temp in idle about 36C. I thought the e5200 was cooller


----------



## MM-K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Just a tip here. The "Gigabyte" cover on the NB really restricts airflow on the NB sink, considering how the fins are aligned under it.

This cover is just taped on, I took a small screwdriver and pried mine off. With the cover off, the NB gets much more air into the sink and is alot cooler.

Might help some of you guys with not so great case airflow










Cool, any pics or before and after temps?


----------



## orbiter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
Cool, any pics or before and after temps?

Here's a shot with the Gigabyte UD3P covers removed...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
Cool, any pics or before and after temps?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *orbiter* 
Here's a shot with the Gigabyte UD3P covers removed...










I don't have temps from before, but using Everest afterwards my NB is 35C. That pic above is pretty much what it looks like. I don't have any pics, the ones I have are for my worklog for the Case Mod Comp 2009 (which are private)


----------



## InTeL

you paint ur northbridge pipe?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InTeL* 
you paint ur northbridge pipe?

Mine came silver, like the one in the pic?


----------



## InTeL

looks like they updated the heatsinks







hows the new board overclock compares to the blue sinks?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeL*


looks like they updated the heatsinks







hows the new board overclock compares to the blue sinks?


Oh, I think you're talking about the blue covers. We took them off, that's what we were talking about. They restrict airflow to the actual sink. The blue "GIGABYTE" covers are just taped on. Peel them off like in the above pics and the sinks get more air into them.


----------



## MM-K

Lol ^


----------



## smilr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *orbiter*


I could do with your help here guys. I've just installed GRID and was excited initially reaching 4.2GHz on my UD3P. However after trying various GRID tracks (+ online gaming) I'm noticing that every so often I'm getting a split second freeze in the game, this is also happening at lower OC's (3.8GHz etc.) I've tried various settings but I'm sure I can see this glitch happening in Windows also when for example. Clicking between my 3 HDD's files (six partitions.) I hear the drives click and the system stumbles for a split second. It's actually anoying me now.


Do you by chance, have a drive plugged into the PATA (standard IDE) connector on the motherboard - a dvd drive or hard drive?

I too had these glitches. For me these glitches were related to the drivers for the "sata2" controller and how they interact with PATA drives.

If this is the case try going into Device Manager, set the View to by Connection. Then find the JMB36X controller, for me on my UD3R it's under "ICH10 Family... Port 4". Expand that and you should see a Primary and Secondary IDE channel - the primary should further expand to show any drives hooked to the PATA connector.

Right click the Primary IDE Channel (NOT the drives connected to it) and open its properties window. Then switch to the advanced settings tab. Here, the Current Transfer Mode should say Ultra DMA Mode #. If it says anything about SCSI, and you have drives connected to this thing - then you have a driver problem.

I posted about this earlier. If you see SCSI rather than DMA - the drivers from the install CD have set up this SATA2 chip (a JMICRON something or other) in hot-swappable raid mode, for the two SATA connectors on the mobo handled by this chip. It ALSO handles the standard IDE connector. When it's in this raid mode, windows becomes confused by standard ATA devices connected to it, and puts them into PIO mode, rather than DMA. This results in system wide hiccups and momentary hangs when the drives are being accessed.

IF this is the case - you'll need to get the standalone driver installer from Jmicron directly, and jump through some hoops to install their driver in "standard ide" mode, rather than in raid mode. This completely fixed the problem for me, and I could keep using the onboard sound - which from reviews I've read is actually a very good sound system.


----------



## smilr

Woohoo! Just pushed my new E8500 to 4 ghz, and it appears stable despite only minor voltage adjustments.

My ram is only rated for 667, so I'm running it at 840 to get the cpu up this high. Oddly, with LLC enabled and the VCore set to 1.28/ram to 1.82 it all works! I was expecting that I'd need to up the voltages more for that!

This is my first time OCing, so I'm rather surprised at how resilient this board / my generic ram have been! :-D

I'm a little scared to push it higher until I get some heat spreaders for my ram - any suggestions?


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smilr*


Woohoo! Just pushed my new E8500 to 4 ghz, and it appears stable despite only minor voltage adjustments.

My ram is only rated for 667, so I'm running it at 840 to get the cpu up this high. Oddly, with LLC enabled and the VCore set to 1.28/ram to 1.82 it all works! I was expecting that I'd need to up the voltages more for that!

This is my first time OCing, so I'm rather surprised at how resilient this board / my generic ram have been! :-D

I'm a little scared to push it higher until I get some heat spreaders for my ram - any suggestions?


Watch LLC on your 45nm E8500... Read the earlier posts regarding this.

I have an E8500 @ 4.25ghz on air w/ 1.4v and LLC disabled, rock solid.
Not saying you'll have issues but others have had 45nm proc issues, possible burnup, with LLC enabled due to it's ability on light load to overvolt.


----------



## the_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smilr*


Woohoo! Just pushed my new E8500 to 4 ghz, and it appears stable despite only minor voltage adjustments.

My ram is only rated for 667, so I'm running it at 840 to get the cpu up this high. Oddly, with LLC enabled and the VCore set to 1.28/ram to 1.82 it all works! I was expecting that I'd need to up the voltages more for that!

This is my first time OCing, so I'm rather surprised at how resilient this board / my generic ram have been! :-D

I'm a little scared to push it higher until I get some heat spreaders for my ram - any suggestions?


suggestions for Heatsinks?


----------



## the_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *orbiter*


Here's a shot with the Gigabyte UD3P covers removed...











how much of a temp difference did you get?


----------



## the_geek

hey, anyone had any problems while using the IDE/PATA Port for an IDE DVD drive? whenever i try to use it, it only reads the disc if i boot with it in the drive..

EDIT: Post #100. w00t!!


----------



## smilr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ictinike*


Watch LLC on your 45nm E8500... Read the earlier posts regarding this.

I have an E8500 @ 4.25ghz on air w/ 1.4v and LLC disabled, rock solid.
Not saying you'll have issues but others have had 45nm proc issues, possible burnup, with LLC enabled due to it's ability on light load to overvolt.


I've read a few things about it - I planned to turn it off if I needed to push the VCore to 1.3 or higher. So far so good ::crosses fingers::

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_geek*


suggestions for Heatsinks?


I'm using a noctua NH-U12P on mine. I sort of went overboard for a first time OC and lapped my brand new heatsink and processor before even trying them out. This is a Big and Heavy heatsink, but in my case the included fan at max RPM's is effectively silent. There's a bit of flex in the motherboard from holding it up, but not too much. Idle's at 23C and at load (with a heater vent right next to the case blowing hot air) I see 46C at my current speed.


----------



## the_geek

no i mean do u want suggestions for heat spreaders for your RAM?


----------



## smilr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_geek*


no i mean do u want suggestions for heat spreaders for your RAM?


Whoops sorry about that - yes, I would appreciate any suggestions for ram heat spreaders.

I've seen simple flat clip ons, heatpipes with radiator fins, fan attachments, etc. Too many to choose from.







Really: do the simple clip-on units work well enough? Or is something more complex a good idea? Would it be better to use the thermal pad/tape provided? Or can one use proper grease type TIM?


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_geek*


hey, anyone had any problems while using the IDE/PATA Port for an IDE DVD drive? whenever i try to use it, it only reads the disc if i boot with it in the drive..

EDIT: Post #100. w00t!!


I'm having issues with my IDE DVD drive as well









Not sure why but I'll have to try the boot with disc in but my game has more than 1 disc and I can't get it installed after I swap the 2nd disc









The disc, after booting up empty, just sits and spins and locks vista up until I remove it. Not sure why but glad (not really) someone else is having the same issue.


----------



## Rootdogg

Hey guys! First off, I would just like to thank all of you guys for paving the way for OC'ing in easy mode with this board. Built a Q6600 / EP45 combo a few weeks ago.

Reached 3.2 easy, even with a VID of 1.325
Vcore - 1.45
VTT - 1.30
PLL - 1.50
MCH - 1.20

Running 2.7, 24/7 on stock voltage.

One question:
Driving Strength Profile (1066?)
Static Tread Value (9?)

What should I set these values to? Should I keep them in auto? Or use the above settings? I'm using Corsair Dominators 2x2gig PC8500 rated @ 1066. I'm running 5,5,5,2T,15 @ 2.1V.

Also, has anyone tried to set up "teaming" the LAN controllers? I don't think it's possible unless you are hooked up to a switch / router that supports IEEE 802.3ad Link Aggregation. Am I correct?

Thank you!


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ictinike*


I'm having issues with my IDE DVD drive as well









Not sure why but I'll have to try the boot with disc in but my game has more than 1 disc and I can't get it installed after I swap the 2nd disc









The disc, after booting up empty, just sits and spins and locks vista up until I remove it. Not sure why but glad (not really) someone else is having the same issue.


No issues here. Just installed Unreal Tournament 3 and it worked fine off my IDE DVD drive (did not boot with disc in drive).


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ictinike*


I'm having issues with my IDE DVD drive as well









Not sure why but I'll have to try the boot with disc in but my game has more than 1 disc and I can't get it installed after I swap the 2nd disc









The disc, after booting up empty, just sits and spins and locks vista up until I remove it. Not sure why but glad (not really) someone else is having the same issue.


do you have two ide dvd drives on there?


----------



## orbiter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeL*


you paint ur northbridge pipe?


Nope, It's silver... It's just looks black in the picture.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smilr*


Do you by chance, have a drive plugged into the PATA (standard IDE) connector on the motherboard - a dvd drive or hard drive?

I too had these glitches. For me these glitches were related to the drivers for the "sata2" controller and how they interact with PATA drives.

If this is the case try going into Device Manager, set the View to by Connection. Then find the JMB36X controller, for me on my UD3R it's under "ICH10 Family... Port 4". Expand that and you should see a Primary and Secondary IDE channel - the primary should further expand to show any drives hooked to the PATA connector.

Right click the Primary IDE Channel (NOT the drives connected to it) and open its properties window. Then switch to the advanced settings tab. Here, the Current Transfer Mode should say Ultra DMA Mode #. If it says anything about SCSI, and you have drives connected to this thing - then you have a driver problem.

I posted about this earlier. If you see SCSI rather than DMA - the drivers from the install CD have set up this SATA2 chip (a JMICRON something or other) in hot-swappable raid mode, for the two SATA connectors on the mobo handled by this chip. It ALSO handles the standard IDE connector. When it's in this raid mode, windows becomes confused by standard ATA devices connected to it, and puts them into PIO mode, rather than DMA. This results in system wide hiccups and momentary hangs when the drives are being accessed.

IF this is the case - you'll need to get the standalone driver installer from Jmicron directly, and jump through some hoops to install their driver in "standard ide" mode, rather than in raid mode. This completely fixed the problem for me, and I could keep using the onboard sound - which from reviews I've read is actually a very good sound system.


I've actually reverted back to my Maximus Formula Board now as I'm finding my system is generaly slower using the UD3P (even at 4.2GHz) I'm also having problems with sound interference along with the mobo not liking having all it's SATA ports populated. Boot time on the Formula is 1Min 15secs whereas the UD3P for some reason is 2mins+









Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_geek*


how much of a temp difference did you get?


It's only a few degrees but it's a few degrees in the right direction


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


do you have two ide dvd drives on there?


No 1 IDE DVD-RW and 1 250g IDE HDD.

Could be it. I believe, though I'll re-test, I've made them both CS and gone a Master/Slave combo but nothing seemed to work.

IDE HDD works fine though so maybe it's just a DVD-RW drive going kaputz


----------



## MM-K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smilr*


Woohoo! Just pushed my new E8500 to 4 ghz, and it appears stable despite only minor voltage adjustments.

My ram is only rated for 667, so I'm running it at 840 to get the cpu up this high. Oddly, with LLC enabled and the VCore set to 1.28/ram to 1.82 it all works! I was expecting that I'd need to up the voltages more for that!

This is my first time OCing, so I'm rather surprised at how resilient this board / my generic ram have been! :-D

I'm a little scared to push it higher until I get some heat spreaders for my ram - any suggestions?


Yeah I'd leave LLC off, in BIOS I set it to 1.30vcore and w/o LLC I'm getting 1.232vcore at load no problems with stability. Did 10.3 hours of prime 95 blend and 8.5 hours of small FTT's. I'm just trying to tweak my memory right now. What are your other voltages like?

As for RAM heatsinks. I got these Arctic Cooling RC sinks http://www.arctic-cooling.com/further_prod2.php?idx=160 on mine and they feel almost cold to the touch, mind you they are still running at 890Mhz not 1066Mhz (stock). Regardless they work extremely well. Only problem I could see is if you have a large heatsink where the fan faces the ram DIMM's it might not clear. I got the Vendetta 2 but with the fan pointing down towards the video card and its perfectly fine.


----------



## the_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ictinike*


No 1 IDE DVD-RW and 1 250g IDE HDD.

Could be it. I believe, though I'll re-test, I've made them both CS and gone a Master/Slave combo but nothing seemed to work.

IDE HDD works fine though so maybe it's just a DVD-RW drive going kaputz










i've got a SATA HD and an IDE DVD drive, but the IDE DVD drive wouldn't work so i bought a SATA one. but, the warranty ran out on the IDE drive, so now im stuck with an extra drive, and i would really like to utilize it...


----------



## ichiveritas

Bios setting question

what should my robust graphics booster and my PCI Frequency MHZ be set at

currently they are at auto.

I have set my PCI Express Frequency too 100 after doing some reading. Is this correct?

Also what should the CPU Clock Control be set at?

thanks for the help!


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ichiveritas*


Bios setting question

what should my robust graphics booster and my PCI Frequency MHZ be set at

currently they are at auto.

I have set my PCI Express Frequency too 100 after doing some reading. Is this correct?

Also what should the CPU Clock Control be set at?

thanks for the help!


auto and 100mhz and enabled is correct

anyone that is using a Q9450 these are the settings Im using for 3.68ghz it will be my 24/7 settings. I can go alot higher but temps will become an issue without adding higher cfm fans and doing a push/pull on my Noctua. I hope these settings help someone.


----------



## ichiveritas

thx a lot so leave clock control on auto then right?

are there any changes from factory to be made to the ram settings?


----------



## oobe

Maybe a little help here... I just got the UD3R with an E8400 and 2x2gb DDR1000 Mushkin Redline RAM and using a TRUE air cooler. I upped the FSB to 400 running at 3.6GHz orthos stable for 3hr. However in orthos when i select the blend test to test cpu and ram it fails immediatly. My memory is not overclocked at all. What gives?

edit: just blue screened with a message about memory...


----------



## MM-K

lol I want that wallpaper man!


----------



## MM-K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oobe* 
Maybe a little help here... I just got the UD3R with an E8400 and 2x2gb DDR1000 Mushkin Redline RAM and using a TRUE air cooler. I upped the FSB to 400 running at 3.6GHz orthos stable for 3hr. However in orthos when i select the blend test to test cpu and ram it fails immediatly. My memory is not overclocked at all. What gives?

What are you settings like? What temps are you getting?


----------



## oobe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
What are you settings like? What temps are you getting?

Settings were all default except turning off C1E and turning up the FSB. Also changed the RAM ratio to 3.00A to keep it at 1000MHz. Didn't mess with the v-core or anything yet but CPU seemed fine under load. Temps were around 46c at full load and room temp is about 76F. Do i need to change some memory settings?


----------



## MM-K

Hmm where to start. Make sure you turned off:

Limit CPUID Max. to 3
No-Execute Memory Protect
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)
C2/C2E State Support
x C4/C4E State Support
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2)
CPU EIST Function

If they werent retry orthos. Or...

Try 1.28 vcore. Mine is set to 1.3v in BIOS, the vdrop on the board is nice lol because in cpu-z I'm idling at 1.264 and at load 1.232v. Make sure you set your memory voltage to suggested voltage (2.0/2.1 etc). Maybe you could underclock the memory and try that too. Also have you checked the memory for any errors?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
Hmm where to start. Make sure you turned off:

No-Execute Memory Protect

Um, don't turn that one off.


----------



## oobe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Um, don't turn that one off.


All the others are cool to turn off though? I didn't have that off on my last board (DS3R) so i'm just checking...

any other suggestions?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oobe*


All the others are cool to turn off though? I didn't have that off on my last board (DS3R) so i'm just checking...

any other suggestions?


Nope, its function is to block a certain class of viruses and malware. If you disable it, this class of viruses can run on your machine.


----------



## razr7

i was about to get this board, but i chose the dfi p45 instead


----------



## Enyalius

..Thanks for sharing?


----------



## oobe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razr7* 
i was about to get this board, but i chose the dfi p45 instead

Hmm. Cool.









anyway...

thanks for the tips guys, i'll give it a shot at going a bit higher now.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
lol I want that wallpaper man!

here you go
http://img18.picoodle.com/img/img18/...1m_eb91b52.jpg


----------



## oobe

ok well something isnt right...

again i'm at 400x9 with a vcore of 1.3v and my ram timings set to 5-5-5-12 2.0v as should be. As soon as i changed the ratio to something higher than 1000MHz windows fails to start. Is there something i'm missing in this extremely customizable bios? This ram is supposed to be very good at overclocking, but even at 1066 windows fails to start.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oobe* 
ok well something isnt right...

again i'm at 400x9 with a vcore of 1.3v and my ram timings set to 5-5-5-12 2.0v as should be. As soon as i changed the ratio to something higher than 1000MHz windows fails to start. Is there something i'm missing in this extremely customizable bios? This ram is supposed to be very good at overclocking, but even at 1066 windows fails to start.

Try a different strap. Mine wouldn't post at 333mhz (2.40?) divider at 1080 mhz on the ram, but _would_ post at the 266mhz strap at 1150 mhz.

Edit: I might be a few mhz off on the final OC's, I can't remember it right now. Changing the strap around did work for me though


----------



## dav3

to be honest, I'm interested in this board but I swear the BIOS looks so complex compared to the Asus BIOS options that im used to :S

I managed to get my Q9550 to 3.8 using 1.16v OCCT/ITB stable so I hope I can translate that into the UD3P's complex looking bios.

I'm ordering this motherboard tomorrow.

The options for RAM multipliers are different than that of Asus boards and really looks intimidating! I'm not sure if I'll get used to the different terminology and overclocking layout!

ahh!


----------



## the_geek

it's actually quite simple; this is my first build, and IMO i couldn't have made a better choice for a motherboard.







Just come here whenever need help OC'ing.


----------



## smilr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
Yeah I'd leave LLC off, in BIOS I set it to 1.30vcore and w/o LLC I'm getting 1.232vcore at load no problems with stability. Did 10.3 hours of prime 95 blend and 8.5 hours of small FTT's. I'm just trying to tweak my memory right now. What are your other voltages like?

As for RAM heatsinks. I got these Arctic Cooling RC sinks http://www.arctic-cooling.com/further_prod2.php?idx=160 on mine and they feel almost cold to the touch, mind you they are still running at 890Mhz not 1066Mhz (stock). Regardless they work extremely well. Only problem I could see is if you have a large heatsink where the fan faces the ram DIMM's it might not clear. I got the Vendetta 2 but with the fan pointing down towards the video card and its perfectly fine.

I've turned my cooler sideways - blowing Up towards a top case fan rather than sideways, even like this the heatsink doesn't overlap my ram, and I should have room for a wider ram cooler if I wanted it. That said - I like the looks of those Arctic RC units you linked.

As for other voltages I took the northbridge core up to 1.16v, and left all the other settings (termination / reference etc.) for cpu/ram/mch at Auto. I also added a tiny bit to the clock skews when I tried 4ghz (40ps? 60? I really should have written this all down!







).

The gigabyte ET6 utility lists the following results from Auto at idle:

CPU PLL 1.65
Termination 1.2
Reference 0.76
Vcore 1.3v! (CPUID/CPUZ/Speedfan all say 1.28)









DRAM voltage 1.82
Termination 0.9
References both A/B 0.9

MCH Core 1.16v
Mch/Dram ref 0.9
mch ref 0.76
ICH I/O 1.5v
ICH Core 1.1v

I believe I found all the things like CIA2/C1e/c2/c4/Thermal monitor/EIST and turned them off.

Right now this was a shot in the dark - I've not experienced any problems yet, but I haven't tried lowering voltages back to stock or tightening my ram timings yet.

Oh yeah - what is the difference between the 2.00B and 2.00D ram dividers? I'm on 2.00B - is the Letter at the end the memory strapping? Which way do I want it - closer to A or closer to D?


----------



## oobe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Try a different strap. Mine wouldn't post at 333mhz (2.40?) divider at 1080 mhz on the ram, but _would_ post at the 266mhz strap at 1150 mhz.

Edit: I might be a few mhz off on the final OC's, I can't remember it right now. Changing the strap around did work for me though



Thanks, changing the strap worked.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oobe* 
Thanks, changing the strap worked.









NP man, glad you got it!


----------



## oobe

currently running at 460x9 (4.14GHz) with prime stable for 1h so far. RAM is at 1:1 920MHz. Real Temp is reporting around 48-49c full load. Should i be worried at these temps or do i have some more room to push it? With my E6600 i was only able to get to about 3.33GHz because of an FSB wall (or could have been **** RAM) so i've never gotten past a 1GHz OC.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oobe*


currently running at 460x9 (4.14GHz) with prime stable for 1h so far. RAM is at 1:1 920MHz. Real Temp is reporting around 48-49c full load. Should i be worried at these temps or do i have some more room to push it? With my E6600 i was only able to get to about 3.33GHz because of an FSB wall (or could have been **** RAM) so i've never gotten past a 1GHz OC.


Anything under 70C is acceptable (preferably under 65C though) You still have room to go if the temps are that low.


----------



## oobe

Had it up to 4.3GHz with RAM under stock clock speeds, and orthos failed on a blend after about 1hr 13m however was fine on small FFT's for 2h.Is this a RAM problem or what? I had RAM voltage up to 2.1v and timings the same as before (5-5-5-12). NB is set to +.1 and vcore was 1.3 and some change (dont remember EXACTLY what it was). Temps are around 50c at full load so i know i got some juice left! what could be the problem? It couldn't be an FSB hole since the machine is posting right?


----------



## ichiveritas

Well I tried my first overclock with some guidance from forum members. I ran 6 hours of orthos stable then ran OCCT and got an error just before 4 hours.

The OC is on my sig rig. Im posting some pics of OCCT results for opinion's on my next step. I have more that can be put up from the test Cpu-Z etc but im not sure whats all relevant. Thanks for advice and opinions as always!


----------



## Adrev

Guys, whats the northbridge and southbridge names on this board in BIOS. This is my 1st Gigabyte board.

Currently at 3.8Ghz. Orthos stable 25min's (so far). Max temp is 38C and my Vcore is 1.2 in CPUz.

When would I know I needed to up the north and/or southbride voltages also?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrev* 
Guys, whats the northbridge and southbridge names on this board in BIOS. This is my 1st Gigabyte board.

Currently at 3.8Ghz. Orthos stable 25min's (so far). Max temp is 38C and my Vcore is 1.2 in CPUz.

When would I know I needed to up the north and/or southbride voltages also?

The NB (iirc) is MCH. If you're stable without adjusting it, don't. If it fails, you might want to bump up the NB vcore one notch and see if that helps.









Edit: It tells you the NB name in the manual


----------



## Adrev

I think I may have two busted sensors! Real temp and coretemp both show the same and NEVER move.

Where as the Gigabyte mobo software shows a more respectable temp for this OC, which is closer to what my bios reads. I don't know what to trust haha!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrev* 


I think I may have two busted sensors! Real temp and coretemp both show the same and NEVER move.

Where as the Gigabyte mobo software shows a more respectable temp for this OC, which is closer to what my bios reads. I don't know what to trust haha!

Well, if you're stressing once the temp rises up to x-amount, it's not going to fluctuate much. I'd trust core-temp, that's what I use.


----------



## Adrev

Yes but I get the same Temp at idle in coretemp and reatemp.

The gigabyte software is the only one that drops down to 20 - 25C at idle.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrev* 
Yes but I get the same Temp at idle in coretemp and reatemp.

The gigabyte software is the only one that drops down to 20 - 25C at idle.

*raises eyebrow* Hrm....well then.


----------



## Adrev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
*raises eyebrow* Hrm....well then.









Indeed...My face exactly


----------



## oobe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrev*


Yes but I get the same Temp at idle in coretemp and reatemp.

The gigabyte software is the only one that drops down to 20 - 25C at idle.


On my E8400 Coretemp and Realtemp never drop below 38 on the first core and 35 on the second core at idle. As soon as i start running orthos they will go up to whatever the temps are, and when i stop orthos they go down to 38/35. So you are not alone.


----------



## ichiveritas

Adrev my E8500 is exactly the same the ET6 reads the temp off of the mobo where as the other programs read direct from the the chip sensors. My Chip Sits at 42c on the sensors and doesn't show a change till its heated up and then never drops below 42c its very common for my chip at least from what I have read. Its possible that if your temps go up your sensors will show the change and since they should be closer to accurate when working then your ET6 it may just need a little more of a raise than you have given it so far.

On a side note to my previous post on my OC. I ran OCCT again for 8 hours and had no errors. Seeing as no one responded to my thread. Should it have been posted under the Intel chip thread and not here? My apologies if it was posted improperly.


----------



## orbiter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrev*




I think I may have two busted sensors! Real temp and coretemp both show the same and NEVER move.

Where as the Gigabyte mobo software shows a more respectable temp for this OC, which is closer to what my bios reads. I don't know what to trust haha!



Quite often the 45nm chips have problems with their temp diodes and they won't actually start to read until the temp they are stuck at is reached, only then will they start to read correctly. Intel say this is not a problem with the chip sensors as they are not intended for the lower temp ranges anyway, they are actually more for dealing with the chips thermal cut off limits and only really start to become accurate at high temps. I would say if you prime test your chips and the temps start to rise properly (after the stuck settings) you should be fine.

EDIT :- Two of my Q9650 sensors are stuck at 37*C


----------



## Adrev

Chees guys youve put me at ease.

Currently running Orthos at 3.9GHZ with 1.216vCore (cpuz).

Realtemp and Coretemp have suddenly burst into life but they have only gone up to 45C max







! It seems I have to running a stupidly high OC for them to wake up haha


----------



## Adrev

Failing. I can't run orthos for more than 25mins before it locks up.

Currently trying 1.248vCore with 1.1NB @ 3.9ghz.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrev*


Failing. I can't run orthos for more than 25mins before it locks up.

Currently trying 1.248vCore with 1.1NB @ 3.9ghz.

Fingers crossed.


Bump the NB, I run mine 1.3v+









Cooling is a factor as well (if we're talking NB stability) I've found out peeling the blue metal plate that covers the NB off drops temps a bit. The top plate is really restrictive of airflow, and it's only held on my tape.


----------



## Adrev

Cheers Repo_man Ill give it a go if this run dies on me. So far so good. My temps are 44C full load so plenty of headroom left on the cpu.

If it fails ill try more vCore and then NB. Is it safe to run you NB at 1.3?


----------



## orbiter

I think prolly you'll need a little more Vcore before upping the NB voltage however 1.3v is ok.

I'd try 1.3v(CPUz) on the CPU first as that should increase your chances for a good orthos run. Watch the CPU temps though as more volts increase that sooner with more Vcore.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrev*


Cheers Repo_man Ill give it a go if this run dies on me. So far so good. My temps are 44C full load so plenty of headroom left on the cpu.

If it fails ill try more vCore and then NB. *Is it safe to run you NB at 1.3?*


I suppose I should check,







I don't know. It hasn't died on me yet! LOL


----------



## Robilar

http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3508&p=12

New Anandtech review out for the board.

The have no difficulty hitting 500 FSB with a Q9550 and far north of that with several dual cores.

It got their gold award as well. Their praise was glowing to say the least...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3508&p=12

New Anandtech review out for the board.

The have no difficulty hitting 500 FSB with a Q9550 and far north of that with several dual cores.

It got their gold award as well. Their praise was glowing to say the least...

Rob, can you comment on what the say voltage range is for the NB?


----------



## Robilar

They are essentially saying that you can dial back the NB voltage and retain a stable overclock. Leaving it on auto has it overvolt the NB a fair bit (especially as you crank up an overclock). Not into dangerous territory but it helps to dial in the voltages manually.


----------



## Adrev

OMG failed at just over 1 hour. Upping the vCore another time. Going again lol!


----------



## orbiter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrev* 
OMG failed at just over 1 hour. Upping the vCore another time. Going again lol!

Try and keep it under 1.3625v (CPUz.)

I think for 4.4GHz (none stable) on my UD3P I had my BIOS showing 1.41065v or something yet it was still only 1.360v in CPUz.


----------



## Adrev

My vCore at the moment is 1.232(cpuz) 1.27 in the bios @ 3.9ghz.

Hopefully it will be stable for longer this time.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


They are essentially saying that you can dial back the NB voltage and retain a stable overclock. Leaving it on auto has it overvolt the NB a fair bit (especially as you crank up an overclock). Not into dangerous territory but it helps to dial in the voltages manually.


Thanks Robilar!


----------



## the_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrev* 


I think I may have two busted sensors! Real temp and coretemp both show the same and NEVER move.

Where as the Gigabyte mobo software shows a more respectable temp for this OC, which is closer to what my bios reads. I don't know what to trust haha!

where did you get that gigabyte software? is it on the disc?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_geek*


where did you get that gigabyte software? is it on the disc?


Yea it's on the driver disc.


----------



## ipod4ever

jaajaj good board


----------



## ChrisB17

Just got my new board back from RMA. Should I try the F8A bios? Its beta but I hear its good.


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
Just got my new board back from RMA. Should I try the F8A bios? Its beta but I hear its good.

Its what im using seems decent so far


----------



## ChrisB17

Ok I will give it a go. Thanks.


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Ok I will give it a go. Thanks.


good luck


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

anyone know an approximate vcore for my E8400 to reach 4 ghz? i tried upping it but it wont post, i got a feeling something else is holding me back, this mobo has so many more options to mess with than the DS3L


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


anyone know an approximate vcore for my E8400 to reach 4 ghz? i tried upping it but it wont post, i got a feeling something else is holding me back, this mobo has so many more options to mess with than the DS3L


Try upping CPU termination and rise NB slightly.


----------



## javier

Here's my newest stab at an oc on this board... The ram is two different sets, but both sets have D9's in them so they play very nicely together. This is actually a rev 1.1 board (I exchanged the rev 1.0 board). Both seem identical except for slight differences in vreg and sb heatsinks


----------



## ipod4ever

o very nice, i cant get stable at all lol.


----------



## oobe

is using easytune5 just as good as using the bios to oc? it looks like most of the options are there... i ask only because i remember with my last pc and all the pc's before that software oc'ing never worked very well... and if the software oc tool works fine, it'll let me remote in and oc from work


----------



## Ictinike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oobe*


is using easytune5 just as good as using the bios to oc? it looks like most of the options are there... i ask only because i remember with my last pc and all the pc's before that software oc'ing never worked very well... and if the software oc tool works fine, it'll let me remote in and oc from work










Use it as a primer and do it from the BIOS. I've never had luck with ET6. Seems the same settings in BIOS works fine but through ET on the fly it locks up. Your millage may vary.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
Try upping CPU termination and rise NB slightly.

dont go more than 1.365 vtt


----------



## javier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
dont go more than 1.365 vtt










Where did you get that number from?? I think you're thinking of the max vcore for 45nm cpus which is supposed to be 1.3625v. Vtt can go as high as 1.45 before some have reported problems...


----------



## Rootdogg

Hey guys! Just wanted some feedback on a modest OC. Here are my MIT settings. Everything had been running nicely for about two weeks on this rig, then all of a sudden i get "bad overclock" warnings in BIOS after a restart from VISTA. The system does the automatic downclock and restarts into BIOS again. This happens about 33%-50% after a restart. Am I missing something?

Im running Q6600 @ 2.8 (400x7)
Cpuz vcore = 1.36
cores idle around 25C and top out @ 60C

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 7
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: 2.80GHz (400*7)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 900
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 00
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 00

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [400]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time............................... 5
tRCD .......................................... 5
tRP............................................ 5
tRAS&#8230;.......................................... 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... [Auto]
tWTR........................................... [Auto]
tWR............................................ [Auto]
tRFC........................................... [Auto]
tRTP........................................... [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ............................ [Auto]

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ [Auto]

Channel A Timing setting
Static tRead Value.........................: [Auto]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment....................: [Auto]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................: [Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ...................: [Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................: [Auto]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)...................: [Auto]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: [Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: [Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)...................: [Auto]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...................: [Auto]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...................: [Auto]

Channel B
Static tRead Value........................: [Auto]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment....................: [Auto]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................: [Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ...................: [Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................: [Auto]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)...................: [Auto]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: [Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: [Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)...................: [Auto]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...................: [Auto]


----------



## javier

Well, you don't list any of your voltages, so it's hard to tell much. Have you run Prime95 at all? Try running small and blend for a few hours each and see if you get any errors. That can help pinpoint the cause of the problem.


----------



## Rootdogg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *javier*


Well, you don't list any of your voltages, so it's hard to tell much. Have you run Prime95 at all? Try running small and blend for a few hours each and see if you get any errors. That can help pinpoint the cause of the problem.


Oh **** sorry. 
Let me edit that template, then I'll post again.


----------



## TFL Replica

Just got an EP45-UD3R (secondary work build), does anyone know of any differences apart from crossfire support? (In other words, how much of this thread applies to the UD3R?)


----------



## Rootdogg

Motherboard Voltage Control

Load-Line Calibration .................. Enabled
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦..........................: 1.400V
CPU Terminationâ€¦........................: 1.300V
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.......................... : 1.500V
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦........................: 0.760 [Auto]

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦........................: 1.300
MCH Reference â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦[Auto]
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦.........................: [Auto]
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦........................: [Auto]
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: [Auto]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦.......................: 2.100
DRAM Termination â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.................: [Auto]
Channel A Reference â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...: [Auto]
Channel B Reference â€¦â€¦. â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..........: [Auto]

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect .............. [Enabled]


----------



## javier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Just got an EP45-UD3R (secondary work build), does anyone know of any differences apart from crossfire support? (In other words, how much of this thread applies to the UD3R?)


All of it other than the bios releases since they're different from one to the other. Otherwise, same s**t different pile...


----------



## javier

RootDog - I would try disabling LLC and seeing what happens. My OC booted and was useable with it on, but I couldn't get totally stable without turning it off and bumping volts a bit. Also, lower your dram voltage to 2.0v. My identical sticks run stable at 1000mhz at 2.0v so you should be fine also. No need to run them higher than necessary.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *javier* 
All of it other than the bios releases since they're different from one to the other. Otherwise, same s**t different pile...

Well the bios releases would obviously be separate but are there any OCing features (namely those that would affect quad cores) in the UD3P's bios that the UD3R perhaps lacks? I know that's certainly not the case for the memory since the UD3R holds the record for that.


----------



## javier

No


----------



## TFL Replica

Thanks, I'll enjoy playing with this new toy. (+rep for the quick response)


----------



## Rootdogg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *javier* 
RootDog - I would try disabling LLC and seeing what happens. My OC booted and was useable with it on, but I couldn't get totally stable without turning it off and bumping volts a bit. Also, lower your dram voltage to 2.0v. My identical sticks run stable at 1000mhz at 2.0v so you should be fine also. No need to run them higher than necessary.

Thanks for the response!

I would like to keep LLC enabled. As far as RAM voltage, I set it at the stock 2.1 for the DOMS, even though I am underclocking them. These sticks fail memtest when I run them @ 1066, so I pretty much have abandoned running them at that speed. I can get the same performance out of them if I tune them tight @ 800, with more stability. Keeping that in mind, should I still lower the voltage? Or will the standard 2.1V leave me with more headroom for tuning?

Ok, I tried lowering Vcore a little and Mch core one notch. I shouldn't need that much Vcore with LLC on, even with my high VID. I have restarted 4-5 times and no crashes thus far.

Here is where I'm at now, look better?

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 7
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: 2.80GHz (400*7)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 00
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 00

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [400]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time............................... 5
tRCD .......................................... 5
tRP............................................ 5
tRASâ€¦.......................................... 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... [Auto]
tWTR........................................... [Auto]
tWR............................................ [Auto]
tRFC........................................... [Auto]
tRTP........................................... [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ............................ [Auto]

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ [Auto]

Channel A Timing setting
Static tRead Value.........................: [9]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment....................: [Auto]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................: [Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ...................: [Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................: [Auto]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)...................: [Auto]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: [Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: [Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)...................: [Auto]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...................: [Auto]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...................: [Auto]

Channel B
Static tRead Value........................: [9]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment....................: [Auto]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................: [Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ...................: [Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................: [Auto]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)...................: [Auto]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: [Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: [Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)...................: [Auto]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...................: [Auto]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...................: [Auto]

Motherboard Voltage Control

Load-Line Calibration .................. Enabled
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦..........................: 1.375V
CPU Terminationâ€¦........................: 1.300V
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.......................... : 1.500V
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦........................: 0.760 [Auto]

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦........................: 1.28
MCH Reference â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ .......: [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦.......................: [Auto]
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦........................: [Auto]
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: [Auto]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦.......................: 2.100
DRAM Termination â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.................: [Auto]
Channel A Reference â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.......: [Auto]
Channel B Reference â€¦â€¦. â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..........: [Auto]

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect .............. [Enabled]


----------



## Save

I just got my UD3P this afternoon, after my P35-DS4 broke down (send to supplier now to have it replaced







). Also picked up an e8400 E0 a few days earlier, along with a nice OCZ2G8004GK kit. The memory is awesome, runs stable with stock timings at 920MHz and over (2,1V). But I'm having some issues with my Vcore at the moment, which is stopping me to get my e8400 stable at 4GHz. I understand that Intel itself states that the max. safe voltage lies at 1.365V, so I'm not planning on crossing that line unless needed.

According to EasyTune6 the Vcore is being given 1.36250V, while I'm getting different readings in CPU-Z and Everest. BIOS says something around 1.34V.


----------



## javier

Rootdog - Even if you're going to run the sticks at 800 with tighter timings, run them at 2.0v until they can't. Like I said, i run mine at 1000 5-5-5-14 with 2.0v. I'd be willing to bet I could run them at 800 4-4-4-12 at 2.0v also.

Save - Try lowering your PLL to 1.5 or 1.57, raise your vtt to 1.28 and raise your NB voltage to 1.3 and see what happens. As far as different vcore being reported, every board will exhibit a drop from what's set in the bios to whats reported in windows (and sometimes even what the bios reports). This is known as vDrop and it's totally normal. If you don't have LLC enabled in the bios, you'll notice that under load your reported vcore will drop even more. That's called vDroop and is normal also...


----------



## BiuS

Hi, i need some advices to reach over 500 FSB, now i`m stable at 500x8 but my intentions are reach 530x8 or the max as i can. But my first attempts were frustrating. With 510x8 i got my CPU stable ran ORTHOS 1h small FTT and no errors. But blend test gave error before 1min, so there is some wrong with my settings about the memory. And please take a look and let me know what can i do.










Bios F7 settings

Code:



Code:


****** Gigabyte EP45 UD3P Bios F7 ******

E8500 500 X 8 4000MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ] 
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8        ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0        ] 
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 500 x 8  ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 510      ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 102      ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv   ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv   ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400MHz   ] 
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D    ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1000      ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5        ] Tried auto
tRCD............................................[ 5        ] Tried auto
tRP.............................................[ 5        ] Tried auto
tRAS............................................[ 18       ] Tried auto

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ 4        ] [Auto] 
tWTR............................................[ 4        ] [Auto] 
tWR.............................................[ 8        ] [Auto] 
tRFC............................................[ 54       ] [Auto] Tried 54 ~ 72
tRTP............................................[ 4        ] [Auto] 
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2T       ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 11 ] ................[ 9     ] Tried 9,10,11
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 1 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto     ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 11 ] ................[ 9     ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto     ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Vcore         [ 1.25000 ]...................[ 1.36250 ] Tried ~ 1.37500
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.28  ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.5000  ]  
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[Normal     ]

MCH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ 1.400   ]  Tried 1.420
MCH Reference     [0.760    ]...................[ 0.750     ] ET6 show 0.720 Tried 0.700
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900    ]...................[ Normal     ] 
ICH I/O           [1.500    ]...................[ 1.500     ] 
ICH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ 1.100   ]

DRAM Voltage      [1.800    ]...................[ 2.060    ] Tried ~ 2.100
DRAM Termination  [0.900    ]...................[ Normal   ] 
Channel A Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Normal     ] 
Channel B Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Normal     ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ] 
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Enabled  ]  
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]  
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]  
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled  ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ] 
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Enabled  ]

*******Integraed Peripherals******
Legacy USB Storage Detect.......................[ Disabled  ]

Thanks!


----------



## javier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiuS* 
Hi, i need some advices to reach over 500 FSB, now i`m stable at 500x8 but my intentions are reach 530x8 or the max as i can. But my first attempts were frustrating. With 510x8 i got my CPU stable ran ORTHOS 1h small FTT and no errors. But blend test gave error before 1min, so there is some wrong with my settings about the memory. And please take a look and let me know what can i do.

I think your reference voltage (especially your MCH ref) is too low. That's usually the culprit with failed blend on this board.
Read this post on how the ref voltages work and try setting your mch ref to .76


----------



## Rootdogg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *javier* 
Rootdog - Even if you're going to run the sticks at 800 with tighter timings, run them at 2.0v until they can't. Like I said, i run mine at 1000 5-5-5-14 with 2.0v. I'd be willing to bet I could run them at 800 4-4-4-12 at 2.0v also.

Save - Try lowering your PLL to 1.5 or 1.57, raise your vtt to 1.28 and raise your NB voltage to 1.3 and see what happens. As far as different vcore being reported, every board will exhibit a drop from what's set in the bios to whats reported in windows (and sometimes even what the bios reports). This is known as vDrop and it's totally normal. If you don't have LLC enabled in the bios, you'll notice that under load your reported vcore will drop even more. That's called vDroop and is normal also...

Ok Javier, sounds good! I will undervolt them slightly, stress test for stability, then tighten them up if all goes well. Would you recommend trying for 444 15 first, or trying to lower my trd to 8 first? I read Lsdmeasap's RAM guide at tweaktown and it sounds like lowering trd has more of a performance boost.

It seems that the general consensus is that these DOMS suck. I have read a lot of ppl having trouble running them at the "rated" 1066 555 15, like myself. Lots of RMA's. Unfortunetly, I sent the rebate out already, so I'm stuck. I'm thinking of buying Mushkins, or something else.


----------



## javier

I was gifted 2 sets of the 4gb doms. If not for that, I wouldn't have them. I couldn't get the 4 of them to run at all on this board, but 'crappy' ocz platinum 8500s would load and run with 8gb all day. n7 had some issues running mushkins on this board as well, but others have been successful (I believe error10 had no problem with his).

Do you have a link to lsdmeasap's ram guide... i haven't seen it!


----------



## Rootdogg

This guide has been a great help in diagnosing RAM performance.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/memo...vs-bios-27283/

Does anyone else have .02 cents as to what I should do next with RAM tuning?

Try for trd of 8?

Lower timings to 444 12/15?


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Save*


I just got my UD3P this afternoon, after my P35-DS4 broke down (send to supplier now to have it replaced







). Also picked up an e8400 E0 a few days earlier, along with a nice OCZ2G8004GK kit. The memory is awesome, runs stable with stock timings at 920MHz and over (2,1V). But I'm having some issues with my Vcore at the moment, which is stopping me to get my e8400 stable at 4GHz. I understand that Intel itself states that the max. safe voltage lies at 1.365V, so I'm not planning on crossing that line unless needed.

According to EasyTune6 the Vcore is being given 1.36250V, while I'm getting different readings in CPU-Z and Everest. BIOS says something around 1.34V


With Vdrop you can set your voltages higher..I have mine set at 1.40 in bios and in windows its around 1.31.


----------



## Rootdogg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *javier*


I was gifted 2 sets of the 4gb doms. If not for that, I wouldn't have them. I couldn't get the 4 of them to run at all on this board, but 'crappy' ocz platinum 8500s would load and run with 8gb all day. n7 had some issues running mushkins on this board as well, but others have been successful (I believe error10 had no problem with his).

Do you have a link to lsdmeasap's ram guide... i haven't seen it!


Update:

Got the RAM running @ 444 12

No performance gain over 555 15 using Everest benchmark.










How lame. I'm going back to 555 15 and Ill try for trd of 8.


----------



## Save

Turns out I was all wrong, it was in fact the memory holding me back. Guess I was doing the wrong Orthos stress test when I was running it at 920MHz, which made me think the memory could handle that @ stock timings. I now cranked up the voltage a bit and have a stable 4GHz system running. Although I'm tempted to buy a 1066 Reaper kit to find out how far I can take this 8400, I only upgraded my system for better performance (FPS) in Warhammer Online. Loving the UD3P so far, and I'm actually a bit glad my P35-DS4 broke down.


----------



## ChrisB17

I got my new board today. And I still cant get 450fsb x 8. It boots up but just freezes on prime.


----------



## Robilar

why not use 400x9 then?


----------



## repo_man

Some pics of my new Xig S1283 on my board. You can also see how I took the covers off the NB and the mosfet cooler.


----------



## ChrisB17

Because I want to use 1058 memory. Why can everyone else and there brother get 450fsb stable and I cant. I know my chip can OC to. What should my settings be?


----------



## oobe

repo, if you dont mind me asking why did you choose to mount your cooler with the fan blowing D->U rather than R->L. Case air flow? (Fan on top?) Fitment issues? just curious. Was debating on taking the covers off of my heatsinks but the blue is just oh so sexy! (even though i dont have a window







)

EDIT: ChrisB17, i had to set my dram freq and timings manually for it to be stable at any speed. I notice we have the same ram. Set it to 5-5-5-12/2.0v if you havent already.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oobe*


repo, if you dont mind me asking why did you choose to mount your cooler with the fan blowing D->U rather than R->L. Case air flow? (Fan on top?) Fitment issues? just curious. Was debating on taking the covers off of my heatsinks but the blue is just oh so sexy! (even though i dont have a window







)


I'm using an Antec 300 with a 140mm top fan. In my setup, having it push into the top exhaust works best. It pulls air over my NB and the 'rear' exhaust handles the gpu hot air. It's just a rig preference. Your mileage might vary









The covers on the NB are really restrictive. If you don't have some good airflow I would suggest taking them off for sure. Mine is significantly cooler to the touch now with the NB 'top' off than before. (I have no before temps to quote, but after the top was gone the NB is 35C)


----------



## ChrisB17

My ram is at 5-5-5-15 with 2.1 v just like it says. I dont get this board.


----------



## ssinger1485

I got this board with a Q9650 and it's great. I'm having a hard time getting even a touch over 3.9Ghz though.
Currently i have it at 3.9Ghz @ 434x9, core is at 1.2124v and is running stable and quite cool. I upped my core voltage to as much as 1.3v and still couldn't post. To get it another 100Mhz, that seemed like a pretty ridiculous jump, so I doubt it's the voltage. I am fairly new to overclocking, so maybe you guys will see something that I missed. Any help would be appreciated.
Some other information on my system: 4x 2GB Crucial Ballistix PC2 6400 1.9v 5-5-5-15 timing (I did try upping the voltage to 2.0 and 2.1), Corsair 750 Watt PSU, ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm


----------



## ipod4ever

Did you use LLC at all?

I can get 3.8 stable with all this Vdroop 1.40 in bios D:


----------



## ssinger1485

No, I didn't user LLC. I thought I saw some talk that it might be dangerous with the 45nm chips.

Pulaski? I'm in Pewaukee


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ssinger1485* 
No, I didn't user LLC. I thought I saw some talk that it might be dangerous with the 45nm chips.

Pulaski? I'm in Pewaukee



















Well its making me soooooooooo mad







ill try your settings and your using 8GB







i took 3 sticks out lol

with llc enabled im at 1.16vcore and 3.5ghz D:


----------



## ssinger1485

I will probably take a couple sticks out just for kicks.


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ssinger1485*


I will probably take a couple sticks out just for kicks.


well if you have it stable then leave them. I will try out the settings you have, did you run OCCT or intel burntest, to make absolute sure its stable?


----------



## ssinger1485

I ran Orthos for a couple hours without any issues. I'll be doing some more tonight.


----------



## ipod4ever

Ok i stressed the cpu and it passed, I tried the Blend test it failed..it has to be ram..What ram do you guys suggest for this board


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Will the TRUE fit on this board when using memory modules with tall heatspreaders (G-Skill PI)?

I need the TRUE to face to the left and I don't know if the memory modules will get in the way....

If so, then I'll have to find another set of ram


----------



## SDriver

Here is my system, ud3p+e8400 running at 4ghz stable. What a great board, thanks for all the reviews which convinced me to buy it.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy*


Will the TRUE fit on this board when using memory modules with tall heatspreaders (G-Skill PI)?

I need the TRUE to face to the left and I don't know if the memory modules will get in the way....

If so, then I'll have to find another set of ram










I'm not sure how much larger the TRUE is than the Xigmatec S1283, but I have pics of the my S1283 on my board here and I'm using the OCZ Reapers which have the heatpipe cooler. You should be fine as I have mine set up facing the top of the board, so the widest part of the cooler is toward the ram. If you had it facing 'left' (to the rear of the case) I don't see a problem.


----------



## Robilar

I'm using a TRUE and the reapers as well. here is a pic


----------



## oobe

repo, do the nb/mosfet heatsink covers pop right off?


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I'm not sure how much larger the TRUE is than the Xigmatec S1283, but I have pics of the my S1283 on my board here and I'm using the OCZ Reapers which have the heatpipe cooler. You should be fine as I have mine set up facing the top of the board, so the widest part of the cooler is toward the ram. If you had it facing 'left' (to the rear of the case) I don't see a problem.










Yeah I want it facing towards the rear of the case, not towards my 
PSU.

Hmm, and Robilar has it facing towards the PSU also


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I'm using a TRUE and the reapers as well. here is a pic


Oh snap! High five Robilar!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oobe*


repo, do the nb/mosfet heatsink covers pop right off?


Yea, they are just taped on with (not very strong) double sided tape. Just get a thin screwdriver or razer blade under them and gently pull them off. Then peel whatever tape is left on (90+% alcohol works great on getting the last bit of tape goo off







) and viola!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy*


Yeah I want it facing towards the rear of the case, not towards my 
PSU.

Hmm, and Robilar has it facing towards the PSU also










Well, Robilar is in an Antec 1200 and I'm using the Antec 300, so our PSU's are at the bottom


----------



## scupkin

What settings should I use to get my E6600 over 3Ghz. Right now I can't get past 2.7GHz. The only thing I tried was FSB 300x9. What other settings should I change? Should I up the V core to 1.5?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scupkin*


What settings should I use to get my E6600 over 3Ghz. Right now I can't get past 2.7GHz. The only thing I tried was FSB 300x9. What other settings should I change? Should I up the V core to 1.5?


I wouldn't go that high with the vcore. Try upping the FSB, maybe 350x8?


----------



## Acoma_Andy

So what do you reckon? It's gonna be a gamble if it will fit? I don't mind if the fan on the TRUE hangs over the first DIMM slot as long as I can use the other 2(3) slots with a tall heatspreader.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy*


So what do you reckon? It's gonna be a gamble if it will fit? I don't mind if the fan on the TRUE hangs over the first DIMM slot as long as I can use the other 2(3) slots with a tall heatspreader.


I'd definitely say you can do it


----------



## TFL Replica

Well I don't have a TRUE but my G.Skill PIs have plenty of space between them and the FZ120.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Ok, I'll just go for it









Still got some time before I order to do research anyways.


----------



## BiuS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *javier*


I think your reference voltage (especially your MCH ref) is too low. That's usually the culprit with failed blend on this board.
Read this post on how the ref voltages work and try setting your mch ref to .76


Didnt work, used 0.720 ~0.760 and nothing blend test fails on firsts minutes...


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I'm using a TRUE and the reapers as well. here is a pic


Hmm, you have your fan pointing up? Makes sense, as hot air rises, but do you have any issues with memory channels 0 and 2? I would think it would be hard to fit the memory in there with the TRUE...


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scupkin*


What settings should I use to get my E6600 over 3Ghz. Right now I can't get past 2.7GHz. The only thing I tried was FSB 300x9. What other settings should I change? Should I up the V core to 1.5?



I did a short run with my old [email protected] 3,5GHz and 2x1 HyperX [email protected]

My E6600 need a lot of juice to play ball at 3,5 and above, you just have see how much your need.

You may have to increase CPU Term and MCH core volt to run your 2x2 ram, maybe different MCH ref also, one or two step up or down, trail and error.

HereÂ´s screenie with E6600 500 7 3,5GHz 2x1 HyperX 1000 555 15 tRD10 (Strap 400 Multi 2.00D).


----------



## Aardobard

How many fan amps is it safe to draw off the motherboard CPU fan connector? I replaced my Noctua fan 0.09amp with an Ultra Kaze with 0.25 amps. I can't find in the spec sheet a limit for this. Does anyone have any info or experience with this?


----------



## Aardobard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
Hmm, you have your fan pointing up? Makes sense, as hot air rises, but do you have any issues with memory channels 0 and 2? I would think it would be hard to fit the memory in there with the TRUE...

I have a pic with the reapers installed in the slot nearest the CPU and my noctua installed for vertical airflow. You can see in the pic that there is a small amount of clearance between the side of the cooler and the reapers in a nearly straight-on shot. The TRUE is about 30mm wider so it's going to be really tight with that first slot.


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aardobard*


How many fan amps is it safe to draw off the motherboard CPU fan connector? I replaced my Noctua fan 0.09amp with an Ultra Kaze with 0.25 amps. I can't find in the spec sheet a limit for this. Does anyone have any info or experience with this?


I looked for that info to but didnt have any luck. I have this running off my CPU header http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835705002


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aardobard*


I have a pic with the reapers installed in the slot nearest the CPU and my noctua installed for vertical airflow. You can see in the pic that there is a small amount of clearance between the side of the cooler and the reapers in a nearly straight-on shot. The TRUE is about 30mm wider so it's going to be really tight with that first slot.


It fits fine with the TRUE and first slot. There is about 3mm of clearance to the clips


----------



## ipod4ever

I had to mount my zalman 9700 mount backwards so it would fit.


----------



## ssinger1485

I had no issues mounting my zalman


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ssinger1485* 
I had no issues mounting my zalman

well it worked so yea


----------



## Aardobard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
I looked for that info to but didnt have any luck. I have this running off my CPU header http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835705002

Thanks for helping me check. Without better information, I decided to go ahead and take it off the mobo connector and run it from a molex adapter.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ipod4ever* 
I had to mount my zalman 9700 mount backwards so it would fit.

I bet your temperatures are horrible. That's usually what happens when this Zalman is mounted backwards.


----------



## oobe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


I bet your temperatures are horrible. That's usually what happens when this Zalman is mounted backwards.


+1, i tried this with my 9700 on my E6600 and had horrible temps, immediately switched it back around.


----------



## ipod4ever

I 300% disagree with you, Im running 2xsmp clients and these temps are on load


















Heres real temp as well..










Ohh and btw I said I mounted the *Mount* backwards.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ipod4ever* 
I had to mount my zalman 9700 *mount* backwards so it would fit.


----------



## scupkin

I just tried 350x8 and 1.4v but it would not work. The system ended up turning itself off then on three times before booting into windows with the old settings. It's like this processor can't pass 2.7Ghz. How do I get my system to run at 1 to 1 ratio and what else do I need to set? Also is it normal for these boards to turn the system off then back on a few times if the overclock doesn't work?


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scupkin* 
I just tried 350x8 and 1.4v but it would not work. The system ended up turning itself off then on three times before booting into windows with the old settings. It's like this processor can't pass 2.7Ghz. How do I get my system to run at 1 to 1 ratio and what else do I need to set? Also is it normal for these boards to turn the system off then back on a few times if the overclock doesn't work?


ItÂ´s normal for this board and itÂ´s probably because itÂ´s not comfortable with your ram setup, due to strap, ram multi, static read value, ram volt, MCH volt, MCH ref or CPU.

Set MCH Frequency Latch to 400MHz and System Memory Multipler to 2.00D, now you have 1:1.

Time to do some trail and error with your setup.


----------



## dralb

Just ordered mine this morning. Can't wait


----------



## scupkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


ItÂ´s normal for this board and itÂ´s probably because itÂ´s not comfortable with your ram setup, due to strap, ram multi, static read value, ram volt, MCH volt, MCH ref or CPU.

Set MCH Frequency Latch to 400MHz and System Memory Multipler to 2.00D, now you have 1:1.

Time to do some trail and error with your setup.


Hmmmm, that seemed to work I tried 400x7 and I'm at 2.8Ghz right now. I also set the processor to 1.5v and my ram to 2.1v (specs for my ram). Is 1.5v safe for the E6600? The strange thing is windows says the processor is at 3.6Ghz when it is really at 2.8Ghz.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scupkin*


Hmmmm, that seemed to work I tried 400x7 and I'm at 2.8Ghz right now. I also set the processor to 1.5v and my ram to 2.1v (specs for my ram). Is 1.5v safe for the E6600? The strange thing is windows says the processor is at 3.6Ghz when it is really at 2.8Ghz.


Windows is reading it at the default multi









I wouldn't go above 1.5v. But with the vdrop on this board, it's probably no where near that 1.5v in OS.


----------



## ssinger1485

My last chip was the E6600 and was able to easily get it past 3.3Ghz on air. It was a fantastic chip. That's going in my new media server now


----------



## scupkin

Well have her running at 3.2Ghz without an issue at 400x8. I'm going to go for 450x8 (3.6Ghz) this weekend and see what happens. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scupkin*


Well have her running at 3.2Ghz without an issue at 400x8. I'm going to go for 450x8 (3.6Ghz) this weekend and see what happens. Thanks for the help guys.












I've got my e6750 at 450x8 myself. I'll be tweaking this weekend to push up to 3.8ghz. Good luck!


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scupkin* 
Hmmmm, that seemed to work I tried 400x7 and I'm at 2.8Ghz right now. I also set the processor to 1.5v and my ram to 2.1v (specs for my ram). Is 1.5v safe for the E6600? The strange thing is windows says the processor is at 3.6Ghz when it is really at 2.8Ghz.

1,50 shouldnÂ´t be any problem, enable Loadline Calibration (LLC) to reduce the drop otherwise you have a drop under load at ~0,08v and idle at ~0,04v, with LLC enabled ~0,03v at both load and idle.

So with LLC disabled and vcore in bios 1,50, at desktop ~1,46 and under load ~1,42.

So with LLC enabled and vcore in bios 1,50, at desktop ~1,47 and under load ~1,47.

Use CPU-z to read the right clock speed and vcore.

Good luck


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

i played around with bios last night i managed to get 3.6ghz out of my cpu, bus speed is 400 and the fsb is 1600 at 1.18 volts, however, if i try to go for 4 the computer will post but it will never load windows.


----------



## Krlll

Hi lads.
I have just been complaining about the hardly visible wavy line interference on my monitor and a high pitched but quiet sound coming from my GPU.
I just changed it to a GTX280 and both problems persist.
Has anyone got any idea whats causing this?
I have set my system back to default speeds and its still the same.


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krlll* 
Hi lads.
I have just been complaining about the hardly visible wavy line interference on my monitor and a high pitched but quiet sound coming from my GPU.
I just changed it to a GTX280 and both problems persist.
Has anyone got any idea whats causing this?
I have set my system back to default speeds and its still the same.

Do you have another display or cable to try? Did you try it in each PCIE slot?


----------



## Krlll

Thanks for the reply.
I have a few old CRTs around I can try and will also try the other PIC-E slot to see if this has any effect of the wavy lines.

Whats more worrying for me now is that having changed the GPU the source of the high pitched sound can only be the motherboard(somewhere around where the GPU fan would be).


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krlll*


Thanks for the reply.
I have a few old CRTs around I can try and will also try the other PIC-E slot to see if this has any effect of the wavy lines.

Whats more worrying for me now is that having changed the GPU the source of the high pitched sound can only be the motherboard(somewhere around where the GPU fan would be).


Whining caps can also be from the PSU. I would think that the mobo and/or the PSU could also cause this. it is very difficult to pinpoint noises like that. the only sure way I have found is by swapping out HW.


----------



## Krlll

Well I have the side panel off and it is definitely louder further away from the PSU.
If the cap dies(if thats what it is)will it take anything else with it?
I mean should I RMA the board now(I can put up with the sound,fans are louder)or just let it die then RMA?


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krlll*


Hi lads.
I have just been complaining about the hardly visible wavy line interference on my monitor and a high pitched but quiet sound coming from my GPU.
I just changed it to a GTX280 and both problems persist.
Has anyone got any idea whats causing this?
I have set my system back to default speeds and its still the same.


I've recently started to experience the same problem with the left monitor (primary) on my system. I have a 3.4Ghz O/C on the CPU and no O/C on the video card. In my case the problem only presents itself after several days of up-time although I haven't been able to lock down any other repro-steps beyond that. If I bounce the system the problem is gone and may not return for several days/weeks.

All components in my system run way++ below their thermal threshold and stressing the system cannot reliably force the problem to appear. I'm sure it has something to do with the PCI-to-N/B timings but I just haven't had time to dig into it considering the temp-fix is so easy to fix.

It is a quandry though because when I'm having the problem I can span a window between the two monitors and it is most definitely just the primary monitor... however when I swap the cables to the monitors, the problem "sticks" to the primary display port (DVI-D) regardless if I swap cable or monitor to test. It very well *could* be the port itself or the card, but I still have a gut feeling it's inside the N/B...

Either way, Krill isn't the only user experiencing the problem.

BIOS F7a (need to upgrade tonight, come to think of it, although haven't had the problem repro in almost two weeks now)


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krlll*


Well I have the side panel off and it is definitely louder further away from the PSU.
If the cap dies(if thats what it is)will it take anything else with it?
I mean should I RMA the board now(I can put up with the sound,fans are louder)or just let it die then RMA?


You can. Caps are strange. Some with whine under load for years with no issues while in other cases it is a sure sign of a failing cap. Look to see if any are split or leaking. If you can deal with being without it, RMA it.


----------



## arjo_reich

FWIW, I haven't dug my head inside to listen for any whining caps yet, although that too could be the case. :shrug:


----------



## Slappa

Hey guys. Haven't been in this thread for awhile.

Got a few Q's.

With my setup, for some reason I cannot go over stock with my ram, anyone know why?

and

How are the F7 and F8a BIOS's fareing? Like I said, I haven't been to this thread in a while, and I am still using the F7a BIOS.


----------



## DeadSkull

How high up are people clocking the Q9650 with this motherboard?

I'm thinking of getting the Q9650 + Corsair HX 1000 combo of newegg. Is 4.5Ghz 24/7 possible with a Q9650 and this board.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
How high up are people clocking the Q9650 with this motherboard?

I'm thinking of getting the Q9650 + Corsair HX 1000 combo of newegg. Is 4.5Ghz 24/7 possible with a Q9650 and this board.

For 24/7 use on air I dont think so unless you get some awesome chip. It really would depend on how good your cooling is and how much vcore you are willing to add to it.


----------



## mattlyall06

i cant wait for my tax return to come..

UD3R + Q9650 !!!


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
For 24/7 use on air I dont think so unless you get some awesome chip. It really would depend on how good your cooling is and how much vcore you are willing to add to it.

Xigmatek HDT-S1284EE with two 110cfm 25mm fans in push pull config. Prime 95 @ speeds/volts in sig maxes at 65C at 70+ F ambient temp.


----------



## redalert

you would be right on the edge IMO you should look at this thread over @ XS http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=206096


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


you would be right on the edge IMO you should look at this thread over @ XS http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=206096


I've looked there already as well as XS official Q9650 thread. For one Gigabytes EP45 UD3% seems to be the mobo of choice to get 4.0Ghz+ clocks. Gigabyte EP45-UD3P plus Q9650 @ 4.0Ghz+ and I could really care less about upgrading to an i7 or the 32nm i7 "tock". I could probably wait out until Intels next generation









On a serious note its kind of hard to gather info about Q9650 overclockability because of their limited spread (until now).


----------



## Murderous Moppet

I've manged to hit 500FSB, but it's led to what I believe is instability. Any game will outright crash after about 10 minutes of play. I won't lockup or BSOD, the game will just crash. At first I thought it was because I had my OC on my CPU too high, which doesn't make any sense, it's 24 hour orthos stable. As soon as I lower my FSB back down to 422, which just so happens to work fantastically at 4GHz, ram at 1013, games stopped crashing. Any suggestions? Orthos stops after half a second saying hardware failure detected.
I'm running F6.


----------



## redalert

cpu pll and termination voltages are too high cpu pll max 1.57 and termination is 1.4. I thought E8500 multi was 8.5?


----------



## Murderous Moppet

E8500 multi is 9.5. I just have it set to 8 now because I thought it was my CPU OC that was causing the crashes.
I have my PLL at 1.5v and my CPU Termination at 1.4v in the bios, how are they too high? I thought the "startup" value in ET6 was what it would be if you had that specific option set to Auto.


----------



## itslogz

I got my UD3P today. I simply love it... My Q9650 (L826A) will be on the way monday or so as well... Robilar looks like we'll have almost the same motherboard CPU (Almst same batch) lol

I love this board though, right out of box no problems at all, unlike my 750I i first received, the others I got were fine but the UD3P just seems more like my kind of board, I dont need SLI anyway..

Gonna get crackin on it soon.


----------



## Slappa

Anyone wanna answer my questions?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Anyone wanna answer my questions?


What do you mean you can't go over stock, can you be a little bit more specific?


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Hey guys. Haven't been in this thread for awhile.

Got a few Q's.

With my setup, for some reason I cannot go over stock with my ram, anyone know why?

and

How are the F7 and F8a BIOS's fareing? Like I said, I haven't been to this thread in a while, and I am still using the F7a BIOS.


What is your Ram rated, make sure you set the proper volts, not all ram is good at overclocking.


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ipod4ever*


What is your Ram rated, make sure you set the proper volts, not all ram is good at overclocking.


That's where the wall is on my O/C as well. I can't upp my FSB unless I upgrade the ram and the wifey tells me I can't upgrade the ram until I sell some of my old chit...and I can't sell my old chit until I answer enough useful questions on this board to increase my rep+

::sings:: _"...and the green grass grows all around all around, and the green grass grows all around..." ::sings::

But still, ipod's got a point. Post the make/model/speed and timings of your DRAM and we'll see what you have. Could be that you have value ram, could be that you have some micron ic under the hood, who knows. But for as cheap as DDR2 is at the moment (even though I have to pay tax for newegg.com :sigh







it might not be a bad idea to consider swapping out._


----------



## arjo_reich

Randomly, anyone test out/verify/play-with the new alarms under the 8a BIOS PC Health screen? Not that I'm actively out to trigger an alarm, just curious...


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


How are the F7 and F8a BIOS's fareing? Like I said, I haven't been to this thread in a while, and I am still using the F7a BIOS.


For what it's worth, I upgraded from F7a to F8a last night. Make sure you have a printout of all your current BIOS settings before you upgrade as also wipes out all eight of your saved configurations. But after setting my O/C values, it seems to be just as stable.


----------



## repo_man

How hard is it to flash the BIOS from a jump-drive/thumb drive? I've never flashed a BIOS but I think I should get this one current.


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


How hard is it to flash the BIOS from a jump-drive/thumb drive? I've never flashed a BIOS but I think I should get this one current.










lol, it's the only way I've ever flashed this board.

01. Copy file to usb-drive.
02. Reboot into BIOS
03. Reset all values to factor default.
04. Load up Q-FLASH
05. Locate usb-drive in available drives menu.
06. Backup Existing BIOS to drive
07. Load BIOS upgrade.
08. Reboot into BIOS
09. Reset all values to your preferences.
10. Profit.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arjo_reich*


lol, it's the only way I've ever flashed this board.

01. Copy file to usb-drive.
02. Reboot into BIOS
03. Reset all values to factor default.
04. Load up Q-FLASH
05. Locate usb-drive in available drives menu.
06. Backup Existing BIOS to drive
07. Load BIOS upgrade.
08. Reboot into BIOS
09. Reset all values to your preferences.
10. Profit.


+1 Thanks, it seems almost too easy lol!


----------



## Lt.JD

I have an question has anyone broken the 500FSB mark with a quadcore with this board yet?


----------



## elderfoster

Hey guys I'm having trouble with this. I have this mobo combined with an E8400, but I just installed it with the stock intel heatsink. I haven't overclocked yet, still waiting on my new cpu heatsink.

My problem is that the hardware monitor that came from gigabyte's website says my cpu fan is running at only 900 and my cpu temp is at low 40s just idling. How can I bump up the speed on this?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


I have an question has anyone broken the 500FSB mark with a quadcore with this board yet?


I have and so has Ericoed without too much difficulty. I was able to do so with both an E9550 E0 and my Q9650's (8x500 FSB for both)


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elderfoster*


Hey guys I'm having trouble with this. I have this mobo combined with an E8400, but I just installed it with the stock intel heatsink. I haven't overclocked yet, still waiting on my new cpu heatsink.

My problem is that the hardware monitor that came from gigabyte's website says my cpu fan is running at only 900 and my cpu temp is at low 40s just idling. How can I bump up the speed on this?


First of all, have you used realtemp to determine if your cpu has stuck sensors?

Also, you will need to turn off C1EST, speedstep etc or the cpu and fan will downclock accordingly.

My E8600 has both cores running at 39C in sensor programs at idle/stock which is impossible. Only after overclocking it past 4ghz and running orthos did I see temps go up to 42C on each core.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


I have an question has anyone broken the 500FSB mark with a quadcore with this board yet?


IÂ´m spot on 500 for now but I think 500+ shouldnÂ´t be any problem, well it depends on how high you want to go.

My board is very picky about ram speed, with my 2x1 Kingston HyperX PC9600 I have the following issues.

[email protected] 333, okey
[email protected] 333, no way
[email protected] 400, okey
[email protected] 400, no way
[email protected] 450, no way
[email protected] 450, okey
[email protected] 500, no way

run 1:1 is no problem, so for now I stay with it.

ItÂ´s also very sensitive with MCH ref, IÂ´m stable with 0.840v, if I go one step up to 0.880v LinX error within 3min and if I go one step down to 0.800v LinX error within 3min

HereÂ´s a screenie with Q9650 / 500 / 4,0 / 2x1 HyperX [email protected] / 555 15 / tRD10.

Stable with 50 loop LinX (max problem size and max memory use), Prime95 blend 2hrs and 30 loop (~2hrs) Crysis Assault [email protected]










Now itÂ´s time to leave XP (32bit) and go to Windows 7 (64bit) for some 2x2 and 4x2 ram test.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


What do you mean you can't go over stock, can you be a little bit more specific?


Every time I try upping ram speed, computer won't post.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ipod4ever*


What is your Ram rated, make sure you set the proper volts, not all ram is good at overclocking.


Mushkin HP2 Ram
Ram is PC2-6400 800MHz w/ 5-4-4-12 1.8V on stock. Proper volts have been set.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arjo_reich*


But still, ipod's got a point. Post the make/model/speed and timings of your DRAM and we'll see what you have. Could be that you have value ram, could be that you have some micron ic under the hood, who knows. But for as cheap as DDR2 is at the moment (even though I have to pay tax for newegg.com :sigh







it might not be a bad idea to consider swapping out.


Well, I always heard my kit is decent for what it is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arjo_reich*


For what it's worth, I upgraded from F7a to F8a last night. Make sure you have a printout of all your current BIOS settings before you upgrade as also wipes out all eight of your saved configurations. But after setting my O/C values, it seems to be just as stable.


Alright, Sweet, I'll probably upgrade to it tonight!


----------



## mattlyall06

once my tax return gets here... UD3R + Q9650 here i come!! 4ghz+ is my goal.. should be quite attainable, no?

what bios does this board ship with, F3? i really dont like flashing bios, even though its reeeeally easy with gigabyte boards and their qflash utility..

well after looking on the UD3R's gigabyte page it seems that F4 and F5 dont really seem to add much. so i guess that answers my question, i probably wont need to do any flashing


----------



## Robilar

easily. I was able to hit 4 ghz within about 3 minutes of tweaking.

the combo is an i7920 killer...

The UD3R comes with F3 which is apparently quite stable.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
easily. I was able to hit 4 ghz within about 3 minutes of tweaking.

the combo is an i7920 killer...

The UD3R comes with F3 which is apparently quite stable.

awesome







so you went right from 333x9 to 445x9 and it booted right up? thats sweet. 1.18VID thats a nice chip you have there. i hope i get lucky as well








i hope my mushkin's overclock well since i want to push the 9x multi as far as i can.. i want to use a 2.4 mem multi so i can get to around 460-500fsb
the ram you are running is rated 1066 right?


----------



## Robilar

the only things I had to change in voltages were vcore and ram voltage.

Everything else stayed the same.


----------



## hoth17

is there a vdrop mod on this board?

i know there is a setting, i forget the name, but isn't that only for non 45nm cpus?


----------



## InTeL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoth17* 
is there a vdrop mod on this board?

i know there is a setting, i forget the name, but isn't that only for non 45nm cpus?

is call Load-Line- Calibration


----------



## hoth17

okay, but not for 45nm cpus, correct?

so is there a pencil mod?


----------



## hoth17

also is there a way to unlock the cpu and the ram?


----------



## Ruei

AFAIK, there isn't a pencil mod, but LLC has been annecdotely shown to be stable on this board.

What do you mean by 'unlock the cpu and ram'? If you want to manually change the values (FSB/Vcore/dram timings, etc...) just take them off of auto.


----------



## elderfoster

Hey guys I have this motherboard, and also 2 x 2GB DDR2 1066. What slots do I put the two sticks in? Currently, I have them next to eachother, in the two slots closest to the mobo.


----------



## orbiter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elderfoster*


Hey guys I have this motherboard, and also 2 x 2GB DDR2 1066. What slots do I put the two sticks in? Currently, I have them next to eachother, in the two slots closest to the mobo.


To run the memory in dual channel mode you'll need the memory sticks in slots 0 and 2.. (The yellow ones.)


----------



## elderfoster

Thanks. I keep trying to figure out how to get my 2 x 2GB DDR2 1066 memory to go from 800 to 1066 on this motherboard. I try things and just can't understand the Bios on this motherboard. I don't want to mess it up.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elderfoster*


Thanks. I keep trying to figure out how to get my 2 x 2GB DDR2 1066 memory to go from 800 to 1066 on this motherboard. I try things and just can't understand the Bios on this motherboard. I don't want to mess it up.


If your at 400FSB now, you simply set the memory multiplier to 2.5x and your at 1000mhz memory.


----------



## Ruei

When you first load the BIOS, the overclocking section should be highlighted. Go in there and scroll down to MCH strapping. A guide will show up on the right when you highlight it. Select the option that is both closest to your FSB and your RAM's rated MHz.

For example; my proc runs at 450MHz FSB, so I used the 2.00D setting as "D" is from the closest rated FSB latch and "2" gives me a 1:1 ratio between CPU and RAM that doesn't overclock my RAM (which is only really important because my RAM doesn't appear to enjoy overclocking).


----------



## Jor3lBR

Hi Guys,

Decided to bench on AIR with a normal priced air cooler (below$35) to keep peoples hopes up on this amazing cpu.

All low volts for people that want 24/7 use: *1.376vcore, 1.400vtt, 1.57pll, 1.40vnb, 1.20vsb* (except ram that I needed more juice to keep tight timings and 5:6 strap).

*[System Setup]*
CPU: [email protected] 489x9 1.376vcore on load and idle 1.40vtt
Mobo: Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
Cooler: Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer
Ram: 4gb G.Skill Pi 9600
Video: X1300
PSU: OCZ Powerstream 520w Adj

*[Setup Pics]*









*
[BIOS Template for Gigabyte Users]*

Code:


Code:


******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P******

Q9650 489 X 9 4401MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ] 
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9        ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0        ] 
CPU Frequency 4.35GHz...........................[ 489 x 9  ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 489      ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv   ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv   ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps      ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps     ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ] 
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40  ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1174  ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5        ] 
tRCD............................................[ 5        ] 
tRP.............................................[ 5        ] 
tRAS............................................[ 15       ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ Auto     ] 
tWTR............................................[ Auto     ] 
tWR.............................................[ Auto     ] 
tRFC............................................[ 52       ] 
tRTP............................................[ Auto     ] 
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 7 ] ................[ 8        ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1333 ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 6 ] ................[ 8        ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1333  ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore         [ 1.23750 ]...................[ 1.41250  ] 
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.40   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.570  ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.766   ]...................[ 0.871 OR 0.886   ]

MCH Core          [1.1      ]...................[ 1.400  ]  
MCH Reference     [0.760    ]...................[ 0.926   ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900    ]...................[ 1.150 ] 
ICH I/O           [1.500    ]...................[ 1.570  ] 
ICH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ 1.200  ]

DRAM Voltage      [1.800    ]...................[ 2.300    ] 
DRAM Termination  [0.900    ]...................[ 1.150   ] 
Channel A Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ 1.150  ] 
Channel B Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ 1.150  ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

CPU Multithreading..............................[ Disabled ] 
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ] 
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]  
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]  
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]  
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ] 
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]

*[Stability Test Prime95 Blend]*

*3 hrs Load:*









*11 hrs Idle:*









Hope this helps Q9650 and Gigabyte UD3P users! :up:


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Wow that's very nice.

I want your memory modules


----------



## ipod4ever

Nice OC how were yur temps.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

i feel like a noob asking for this, but would anyone please give me a rough template of what would work with my system? i know there are some known issues with having 8 gbs, i will gladly take 4 out, im actually thinking of selling this set and get 4gbs of 1066 ram


----------



## Jor3lBR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy* 
Wow that's very nice.

I want your memory modules









Thanks. Those 9600Pi are very good, I'm working then on my 512fsb x 8.5 settings 5:6 strap 1230MhzDDr2 2.1vdimm and they are completly stable so far.


----------



## Jor3lBR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ipod4ever* 
Nice OC how were yur temps.

Temps are in the SS from 36-73oC with a cheap air cooler.


----------



## javier

Man I love this board... My newest OC:


----------



## jchapman805

damn u guys got some kind of super mobo..for some reason i cant get my quad extreme qx6700 to boot past 3.2ghz and be stable...its almost like ive tried everything!


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jchapman805* 
damn u guys got some kind of super mobo..for some reason i cant get my quad extreme qx6700 to boot past 3.2ghz and be stable...its almost like ive tried everything!

Where's your water cooling?


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *javier* 
Man I love this board... My newest OC:


woah nice


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jchapman805* 
damn u guys got some kind of super mobo..for some reason i cant get my quad extreme qx6700 to boot past 3.2ghz and be stable...its almost like ive tried everything!

Super mobo, I donÂ´t know about that, itÂ´s a good board this UD3P though.

In my opinion this board (P45 rev A3) is very sensitive when it comes down to MCH core volt, MCH ref and some memory ratios.

The thing is that you got to learn how your board work and sometimes it requier a lot of time and trail and error.

You can use this templet below to show people your setup, that way itÂ´s for us to help you.

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

Robust Graphics Booster ..................:   
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................:    
Fine CPU Clock Ratio......................:      
CPU Frequency ............................:

Clock Chip Control      
Standard Clock Control      
CPU Host Clock Control....................:      
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .................:    
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..............:      
C.I.A. 2..................................:

Advanced Clock Control     
CPU Clock Drive...........................:       
PCI Express Clock Drive...................:     
CPU Clock Skew (ps).......................:       
MCH Clock Skew (ps).......................:

DRAM Performance Control      
Performance Enhance......................:  
MCH Frequency Latch......................:     
System Memory Multiplier ................:     
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..................:       
DRAM Timing Selectable ..................:

Standard Timing Control     
CAS Latency Time.........................:     
tRCD ....................................:     
tRP......................................:      
tRAS.....................................:       
Advanced Timing Control [Press Enter]      
tRRD.....................................:     
tWTR.....................................:      
tWR......................................:       
tRFC.....................................:     
tRTP.....................................:    
Command Rate (CMD) ......................:     
Channel A      
Channel A Timings Settings       
Static tRead Value......................:

Channel B      
Channel B Timings Settings       
Static tRead Value......................:

Motherboard Voltage Control

Load-Line Calibration.....................:      
CPU Vcore.................................:     
CPU Termination.........1.200V............:       
CPU PLL.................1.500V............:     
CPU Reference...........0.760V............:     
MCH/ICH      
MCH Core................1.100V............:   
MCH Reference...........0.760V............:  
MCH/DRAM Reference......0.900V............:      
ICH I/O.................1.500V............:     
ICH Core................1.100V............:     
DRAM      
DRAM Voltage............1.800V............:  
DRAM Termination........0.900V............:      
Channel A Address Vref..0.900V............:      
Channel B Address Vref..0.900V............:

Advanced Settings      
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................:       
No-Execute Memory Protect.................:     
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...................:       
C2/C2E State Support......................:  
x C4/C4E State Support....................: 
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...............: 
CPU EIST Function.........................: 
Virtualization Technology.................:


----------



## jchapman805

well i finnaly used the easy tune and from trial and error about button 3..it didnt boot but i kept the settings and lowered my ram down to 1175mhz and now i got it stable, but in prime95 after about 10 minutes i can tell that it overheated cause the temps said 100c then blackscreen and no boot until i power cycled then it booted back up same settings so... i think it has to do with my heat or something


----------



## jchapman805




----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


i feel like a noob asking for this, but would anyone please give me a rough template of what would work with my system? i know there are some known issues with having 8 gbs, i will gladly take 4 out, im actually thinking of selling this set and get 4gbs of 1066 ram


I'm perfectly stable with 4x2048MB of OCZ "Fatal1ty" DDR2-800MHz being a little underclocked at 378Mhz to give me a 1:1 FSB:RAM ratio on a 400MHz strap. I'm about to upgrade to some 4x2048MB of G.Skill DDR2-1100MHz to see if I can't get a little closer to a 500MHz FSB for my Q6600 but _...we shall see..._

Either way, just because 8GB can provide some unique challenges and requires looser timings...


----------



## BiuS

I`m really don`t know what i can do to get stable over 500 FSB... Now i`m playing with 520 but my goal is 530, But i tried every possible combination in BIOS and in ET6 but doesn`t work very well, With settings below i can run ORTHOS small FTT for 20 min then program crash. Blend test fails immediately. I saw many people getting stable at 550, 540... etc, i believe i can do that as well just need figure out how.


----------



## f16-r1

ok so after having this board for quite a while i had windows vista ult x64 installed which was install from a ide dvd rom drive. my main HD crashed and i am trying to install windows and it wont boot from CD. the rev of my board is 1.0 i was running the f7 bios but i went back to f6 just in case it was the bios being flaky. now i have tried two different bioses, two different ide cables and two different dvd rom drives that work in two other machines. and it doesnt show up in bios or let me boot from a cd or dvd where as the same cd on two other rigs worked. any suggestions? i am freaking out cause if i cant intall a os on my main rig it is useless until i can. i am wondering why before my ide dvd rom drive showed up and now its not showing any ide dvd rom drive i pop in.


----------



## redalert

BiuS raise the cpu pll voltage to 1.57 and raise cpu termination to 1.34 and see what happens


----------



## orbiter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *f16-r1*


ok so after having this board for quite a while i had windows vista ult x64 installed which was install from a ide dvd rom drive. my main HD crashed and i am trying to install windows and it wont boot from CD. the rev of my board is 1.0 i was running the f7 bios but i went back to f6 just in case it was the bios being flaky. now i have tried two different bioses, two different ide cables and two different dvd rom drives that work in two other machines. and it doesnt show up in bios or let me boot from a cd or dvd where as the same cd on two other rigs worked. any suggestions? i am freaking out cause if i cant intall a os on my main rig it is useless until i can. i am wondering why before my ide dvd rom drive showed up and now its not showing any ide dvd rom drive i pop in.


Try this....

Make sure you have your good OC profiles saved in BIOS or to USB stick, and revert your bios back to factory default settings...

1. Double check your BIOS is set to boot from CD/DVD. 
2. Make sure that Onboard SATA/IDE device is enabled.

When the system is booting and your get the message "press any key to boot from CD"... Keep pressing any key! Even though you'll prolly get repeated messages 'No boot device detected'. sometimes even ejecting the dvd tray and putting it straight back in to get the disk spinning helps to detect it for some reason

Dunno why this happens on the UD3's but mine wouldn't detect my Vista install DVD either straight away on a re-install.


----------



## BiuS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


BiuS raise the cpu pll voltage to 1.57 and raise cpu termination to 1.34 and see what happens


Didn`t work out.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiuS*


Didn`t work out.


Leave your RAM timings on auto instead of setting them manually; their rated speeds might not necessarily work with this board. If auto loosens them but the new FSB works, you can tighten them later on after you stabilize. Also, since you're running four sticks instead of two, raise MCH a bit more. Try playing with the MCH reference as well and find out if you need a lower or higher one.


----------



## f16-r1

its not even detecting ide devices dunno wth is going on? gunna call gigabyte up tomorrow.
tried everything. jumper settings, ide cables, different drives, bios settings, flashing bios, clearing cmos, and to no avail. it will not detect ide devices whatsoever. i took out one of my sata drives popped it in my secondary rig and installed vista to that hard drive then moved it into my main rig and now i have a working os on it but, still no ide devices showing up. weird this board just might be taking a poop i am surprised.

Edit: so i cant play games, install certain programs from discs and such. really starting to piss me off


----------



## jchapman805

well this is what i got it at with prime95...temps for all 4 cores are at 92 degrees celcius should i lower fsb to cope with heat?


----------



## redalert

jchapman805 use coretemp or real temp and see what they say 92c is very dangerous if those temps are correct. I would adjust your voltages ASAP!!! to be on the safe side


----------



## jchapman805

well i used coretemp and it went to 85c then -41 when it went over 85c...i have my voltages on auto it idles at about 47 degrees c


----------



## jchapman805

well in cpuz it was 1.44 so i went in the bios and took it down to 1.4250 and the temps helped out but now tests fail in prime95


----------



## redalert

I would set the voltages manually. If I remember correctly the QX cpus run hotter than the normal 65nm cpus but shouldnt run that hot. Which Zalman do you have? maybe its not seated right right or the fan on it is dead


----------



## jchapman805

i have it seated just like that...should i seat it flowing upwards? well now i took it down to 1.41 and its idling at 44 40 44 39 degrees for all cores at first it was idling at 57's


----------



## Robilar

A Zalman 9700 on a quad?

I have a couple of the Zalman 9700's and use them for duals but the 65nm quad I tested them off gave silly high temps.


----------



## redalert

The direction that it is at now is fine but I think you should remount the heatsink. I know that the Zalman isn't the best heatsink for quads but those temps are just so high. I would get another heatsink but maybe someone else has an idea what could be wrong


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *f16-r1*


ok so after having this board for quite a while i had windows vista ult x64 installed which was install from a ide dvd rom drive. my main HD crashed and i am trying to install windows and it wont boot from CD. the rev of my board is 1.0 i was running the f7 bios but i went back to f6 just in case it was the bios being flaky. now i have tried two different bioses, two different ide cables and two different dvd rom drives that work in two other machines. and it doesnt show up in bios or let me boot from a cd or dvd where as the same cd on two other rigs worked. any suggestions? i am freaking out cause if i cant intall a os on my main rig it is useless until i can. i am wondering why before my ide dvd rom drive showed up and now its not showing any ide dvd rom drive i pop in.


There's two possiblities that I can think of here...

#1 - there's an old issue where the JMICRON controller cannot boot from IDE devices because it requires the controller driver to be installed first. I would have sworn that they fixed this but I have no PATA devices to verify this.

#2 - I also recall an issue where the JMICRON controller only recognizes the SATA devices and disables the PATA devices if you have them both plugged in at the same time. Haven't checked the manual to confirm but I vaguely recall that in a review or in the product literature.

And since that might seem vague, the JMICRON controller is what controlls the two purple SATA channels. Try moving your SATA devices off that controller and onto the yellow ports and see if that resolves your issue.

Conversely, check your bios and make sure that you don't have the following two BIOS options configured as follows... otherwise your PATA DVD-ROM won't be recognized at all, regardless of the previous two suggestions.

Code:


Code:


*******************************************************
Integrated Peripherals
*******************************************************
Onboard SATA/IDE Device...............: [Enabled]
Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode............: [IDE]


----------



## scupkin

Why when I power on my machine it powers on then shuts off after a few seconds then powers on again after a few seconds and boots up?


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scupkin* 
Why when I power on my machine it powers on then shuts off after a few seconds then powers on again after a few seconds and boots up?

Thats normal, something to do with the chipset and setting the voltage it has to turn completely off.


----------



## f16-r1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arjo_reich*


There's two possiblities that I can think of here...

#1 - there's an old issue where the JMICRON controller cannot boot from IDE devices because it requires the controller driver to be installed first. I would have sworn that they fixed this but I have no PATA devices to verify this.

#2 - I also recall an issue where the JMICRON controller only recognizes the SATA devices and disables the PATA devices if you have them both plugged in at the same time. Haven't checked the manual to confirm but I vaguely recall that in a review or in the product literature.

And since that might seem vague, the JMICRON controller is what controlls the two purple SATA channels. Try moving your SATA devices off that controller and onto the yellow ports and see if that resolves your issue.

Conversely, check your bios and make sure that you don't have the following two BIOS options configured as follows... otherwise your PATA DVD-ROM won't be recognized at all, regardless of the previous two suggestions.

Code:


Code:


*******************************************************
Integrated Peripherals
*******************************************************
Onboard SATA/IDE Device...............: [Enabled]
Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode............: [IDE]


yeah i tried that. didnt work. and i dont have any sata devices on the purple ports never have. and bios setting i have played with alrdy and yeah they are set like that atm.


----------



## Backwoods166

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiuS* 
Didn`t work out.

I would give it a little more PLL, you should be fine up to 1.65 but the less the better.


----------



## Ictinike

Wanted to add this here.. I'm going to finish a CPU only loop on this board and getting the Swiftech Apogee GT block was a bit tight getting past the mosfet heatsinks..

Had to pry them back a bit to get it in.. Just FYI for this board


----------



## jchapman805

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
The direction that it is at now is fine but I think you should remount the heatsink. I know that the Zalman isn't the best heatsink for quads but those temps are just so high. I would get another heatsink but maybe someone else has an idea what could be wrong

well i had just bought this gigabyte and when i moved the processor over to the new mobo i noticed that i had little thermal paste on the processor, just enough for a full covered processor but looks like i could use some more...but idk should i put a thick layer of thermal paste to keep it really moist?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jchapman805*


well i had just bought this gigabyte and when i moved the processor over to the new mobo i noticed that i had little thermal paste on the processor, just enough for a full covered processor but looks like i could use some more...but idk should i put a thick layer of thermal paste to keep it really moist?


No! No no no! With thermal paste less is definitely more. You want a thin coat, not a big glob.


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jchapman805*


well i had just bought this gigabyte and when i moved the processor over to the new mobo i noticed that i had little thermal paste on the processor, just enough for a full covered processor but looks like i could use some more...but idk should i put a thick layer of thermal paste to keep it really moist?


Actually, I would recommend removing it all with a high grade alcohol... 92% Rubbing alcohol works, I personally like the Hexane you typically find in MAF (Mass Air-Flow) Sensor cleaner for autos, but whatever you have to completely get rid of the previous compound so that you can reapply more, fresh compound.

Over time the stuff dries out, tacks up, and gets ineffective. As for "thicker", that's a little counter-intuitive as well. For example, Arctic Silver's product data sheet states that only a tiny rice-size amount is required for a quad-core and only half that for a dual core... either way, sounds like you already have too much and what you have is old and ineffective.

Which is good news, if you think about it. Cleaning it up and putting a small dab of something fresh should help...


----------



## Enyalius

Can someone please post a config that will work with my system to push it to 4.0GHz? I know I can make it (I have a 1.3 vCore chip and I have already pushed it to 3.6, though I can't remember the settings I used)?

Mad rep for anyone who gets me up and running.

Oh, I removed 4GB or RAM from my rig, so I'm only running with 4GB Dominators, and I put a new cooler on my northbridge.

EDIT: I set it back up as 3.6 (though, I have not been able to test it throughly yet), so here's my settings:


----------



## DeadSkull

MCH needs to be a lot higher if you want to hit 4.0Ghz. My Q6600 needed 1.52V MCH core for 3.91. Also make sure your Mch reference is somewhere around 0.691% of MCH core. You'll probably also need to bump up the CPU pll past 1.59V, I never hit 4.0 but I needed 1.59V for 30 IBT passes stability at 3.91.

I'd advise trying to get 3.9 first and testing out the stability there, if possible with IBT to figure out all the voltage settings faster.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jchapman805*


well i had just bought this gigabyte and when i moved the processor over to the new mobo i noticed that i had little thermal paste on the processor, just enough for a full covered processor but looks like i could use some more...but idk should i put a thick layer of thermal paste to keep it really moist?


You need to put down an extremely thin almoust transparent layer of thermal solution. Thermal solution is designed to go/fill into those invinsible cracks/ surface irregularities of the heatsink block and the cpu surface in order to achieve better thermal transfer.


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


MCH needs to be a lot higher if you want to hit 4.0Ghz. My Q6600 needed 1.52V MCH core for 3.91. Also make sure your Mch reference is somewhere around 0.691% of MCH core. You'll probably also need to bump up the CPU pll past 1.59V, I never hit 4.0 but I needed 1.59V for 30 IBT passes stability at 3.91.

I'd advise trying to get 3.9 first and testing out the stability there, if possible with IBT to figure out all the voltage settings faster.


What were your settings for 3.9?


----------



## Save

At what FSB should you move up from the stock voltage?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Save*


At what FSB should you move up from the stock voltage?


(This will sound smart, but I'm being serious







) When it becomes unstable in stressing. I would go as far as possible on stock volts, then start raising the vcore appropriately.


----------



## Save

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
(This will sound smart, but I'm being serious







) When it becomes unstable in stressing. I would go as far as possible on stock volts, then start raising the vcore appropriately.

I meant the Northbridge voltage. Should it be taken beyond stock voltage with a 450FSB?


----------



## Enyalius

In almost all cases, yes. If you can boot into Windows but your system is unstable, then it is time to up the MCH Core.


----------



## Save

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
In almost all cases, yes. If you can boot into Windows but your system is unstable, then it is time to up the MCH Core.

It doesn't seem unstable, but I did get a BSOD a while back, though it has never occured since. I'll be pushing towards 500 FSB when I get my new memory tomorrow, so upping the voltage anyway. Guess I can only find out by trying.


----------



## Ghostleader

HereÂ´s my [email protected] 4,0GHz and 2x2 OCZ Reaper [email protected] 555 15 tRD10.

ItÂ´s stable with 50 loop LinX (~2hrs, max problem size and max memory use), 2hrs dual P95 blend and ~2hrs Crysis game play. All test done with Windows 7 beta 64bit DX10.

Voltage setup is good for 24/7.










Code:



Code:


B Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto 
CPU Clock Ratio .......................: 8
CPU Frequency .........................: 4.0GHz (500X8)

Clock Chip Control

Standard Clock Control

CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 500 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ...........: 100 
C.I.A.2 ...............................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive........................: Default
PCI Express Clock Drive................: Default
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)....................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance....................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)........: Disabled 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch.................: 400MHz 
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ................: 1000MHz

Standard Timing Control

CAS Latency Time.......................: 5 
tRCD ..................................: 5 
tRP'...................................: 5 
tRAS...................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control

Everything In Advanced Timing Control on auto.

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU

Load-Line Calibration..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore..............................: 1.3875
CPU Termination........................: 1.30
CPU PLL................................: 1.57
CPU Reference..........................: 0.760 (ET6)

MCH/ICH

MCH Core...............................: 1.34
Reference..............................: 0.840 (ET6)
MCH/DRAM Ref...........................: Normal
ICH I/O................................: Normal
ICH Core...............................: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........................: 2.10
DRAM Termination ......................: Normal 
Channel A Reference....................: Normal
Channel B Reference ...................: Normal


----------



## Enyalius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 
HereÂ´s my [email protected] 4,0GHz and 2x2 OCZ Reaper [email protected] 555 15 tRD10.

ItÂ´s stable with 50 loop LinX (~2hrs, max problem size and max memory use), 2hrs dual P95 blend and ~2hrs Crysis game play. All test done with Windows 7 beta 64bit DX10.

Voltage setup is good for 24/7.










Code:



Code:


B Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto 
CPU Clock Ratio .......................: 8
CPU Frequency .........................: 4.0GHz (500X8)

Clock Chip Control

Standard Clock Control

CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 500 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ...........: 100 
C.I.A.2 ...............................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive........................: Default
PCI Express Clock Drive................: Default
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)....................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance....................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)........: Disabled 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch.................: 400MHz 
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ................: 1000MHz

Standard Timing Control

CAS Latency Time.......................: 5 
tRCD ..................................: 5 
tRP'...................................: 5 
tRAS...................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control

Everything In Advanced Timing Control on auto.

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU

Load-Line Calibration..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore..............................: 1.3875
CPU Termination........................: 1.30
CPU PLL................................: 1.57
CPU Reference..........................: 0.760 (ET6)

MCH/ICH

MCH Core...............................: 1.34
Reference..............................: 0.840 (ET6)
MCH/DRAM Ref...........................: Normal
ICH I/O................................: Normal
ICH Core...............................: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........................: 2.10
DRAM Termination ......................: Normal 
Channel A Reference....................: Normal
Channel B Reference ...................: Normal


I noticed that you have a Q6600 G0, too. Do you have settings for that?


----------



## javier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


HereÂ´s my [email protected] 4,0GHz and 2x2 OCZ Reaper [email protected] 555 15 tRD10.

ItÂ´s stable with 50 loop LinX (~2hrs, max problem size and max memory use), 2hrs dual P95 blend and ~2hrs Crysis game play. All test done with Windows 7 beta 64bit DX10.

Voltage setup is good for 24/7.


Why have a q9650 and only run the 8 multi?


----------



## Enyalius

Probably because the vCore is getting a bit high as it is, and bumping up the multiplier like that would mean significantly more voltage.


----------



## f16-r1

ok i haz fixed my own issue i took my whole rig apart and reassembled it and now it works. only thing that is bugging me is that wth did i do to fix it heh. what was the problem i dunno but at least its fixed.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enyalius*


I noticed that you have a Q6600 G0, too. Do you have settings for that?


Somewhere, I gonna do some search.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *javier*


Why have a q9650 and only run the 8 multi?


Why not?


----------



## chuckm

Hello everyone, 
I've following this and several forums and finally got everything in my sig. Won't be able to do the build until Sat., but was said before, "I'll be back."


----------



## Nelson2011

Yeah i ordered mine finally just need to find another 4870


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *javier* 
Why have a q9650 and only run the 8 multi?

its faster.


----------



## Nelson2011

Also need a q9650 for my new board lol cant wait till i get it but i also need a new cooler for my q6600. I wanted the xigmate dark knight


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
What were your settings for 3.9?

Vcore -1.5125
Vtt - 1.5
Pll - 1.57
MCH
MCH Core - 1.52
Reference - 1.07

everything else on auto, except DRAM Voltage.


----------



## Enyalius

Thanks for the heads up!

Is it safe to be running the MCH that hot?


----------



## javier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


Why not?


You paid to get a 9 multi on that cpu, why not use it? If you can't get it to run at higher, then that's the answer. I was just curious why you were using 8 and not 8.5 or 9 at the same fsb. I guess if it's a temp issue I'm just a little amazed that your q9650 is running so hot and needing the voltage to do so...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ipod4ever*


its faster.


Sure, it's faster than running a higher multi at a lower bus speed, but again, I'm just a little thrown off that he can't get it to run at that fsb with a higher multiplier...


----------



## error10

I never needed more than 1.44V on the MCH core to get a 500FSB on this board, with a Q9550 and 8GB of RAM running at 1000 (1:1). You can probably cut it down a bit. If I WERE running that high, I would pop the top off the NB heatsink and put some spot cooling on it. Come to think of it, I think I'd pop the top off anyway.


----------



## DeadSkull

I've got the F5 bios though. From my testing MCH core around 1.5 yielded optimal IBT stability 60runs+ at those speeds/volts.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
I've got the F5 bios though. From my testing MCH core around 1.5 yielded optimal IBT stability 60runs+ at those speeds/volts.

I know each person has different standards of what's considered stable, but sixty runs in IBT is just excessive.


----------



## decapitator

i just installed my new ud3p and so far it looks great. i really gotta learn my way around those bios before i begin overclocking back to where i was. anything on here for the bios? there is things i've never heard of in there.


----------



## Ghostleader

@javier

My post was not to show the max with my Q9650, it was to show that I can do 24/7 with rather low overall volt setup.

To be 2-3hrs stable with LinX I need that vcore and temp is ~70C and when I push it closer to 4,50 temp are above 80C, if I run P95 small I can lower vcore and temp is much lower.

But in my opinion IÂ´m not stable if I canÂ´t do a 2-3hrs LinX, 2-3hrs P95 blend, 1000% HCI design Memtest and 2-3hrs of Crysis.

Sure I can turn up fans to max rpm to cool my water and have the noice as a airplane taking of but thatÂ´s not my idea of having a WC system, it should be cool and quiet. ItÂ´s always a compromise.

So finally, give me a 2-3hrs LinX run with max problem size and max memory use with your [email protected],25, 2x2 ram and report back your temp.


----------



## PR1M3R

Can anyone tell me if they fixed the LLC problem for 45nm chips with Bios revisions yet?

JESUS, this is a long thread. Been reading for 2 hours


----------



## Enyalius

What LLC problem are you referring to?


----------



## arjo_reich

Anyone have any recommendations for 4x2048 of DDR2-1066Mhz or higher frequency... for a Q6600 running at a 1:1 with their 8GB of DDR2-1066++ Mhz??

I actually emailed G.SKILL about a couple of their 1066 & 1100Mhz modules and they said that can't confirm compatibility with this board for anything higher than 800Mhz. Made me sad...


----------



## PR1M3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enyalius*


What LLC problem are you referring to?


 I am referring to somewhere in the first 15 or so pages of this thread that mentioned that with high vcore and a 45nm chip, micro spikes at idle when LLC is enabled can kill your chip.

I just want to know if it has been fixed yet with a bios update?


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PR1M3R*


I am referring to somewhere in the first 15 or so pages of this thread that mentioned that with high vcore and a 45nm chip, micro spikes at idle when LLC is enabled can kill your chip.

I just want to know if it has been fixed yet with a bios update?


It was never confirmed and several members have outright denied it's validity and continue to run with it LLC on for their 45nm chips... a couple detailed searches within this thread will yield some back and forth debates on it. It really was only a couple people on another forum that have made the claim and their results - to the very best of my knowledge - have been unduplicatable... but then again, who's going to try with boards and chips they've paid cash money for?

However, to answer the question specifically. GIGABYTE doesn't post what's changed in their beta BIOS releases and their public releases have made no mention of it either.


----------



## TFL Replica

It's the CPUs themselves that apparently differ in resilience. Neither motherboard, nor stepping can ensure absolute safety.


----------



## PR1M3R

I have E-mailed Gigabyte about this issue. I will post back when I receive a reply.


----------



## Enyalius

@Pr1m3r:

Hey, I noticed that you got your Q6600 up over 4GHz. May I ask what settings you used? I am trying to get up to around 4GHz, myself. Thanks!


----------



## decapitator

how do you set the ram to fsb ratio in bios? couldn't find 1:1.


----------



## Enyalius

You just have to set it manually and play with the multiplier until you get the actual speed you want.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arjo_reich* 
Anyone have any recommendations for 4x2048 of DDR2-1066Mhz or higher frequency... for a Q6600 running at a 1:1 with their 8GB of DDR2-1066++ Mhz??

I actually emailed G.SKILL about a couple of their 1066 & 1100Mhz modules and they said that can't confirm compatibility with this board for anything higher than 800Mhz. Made me sad...

I am currently using the Gskill 1000mhz http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231145 and dont have any issues


----------



## orbiter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PR1M3R*


I am referring to somewhere in the first 15 or so pages of this thread that mentioned that with high vcore and a 45nm chip, micro spikes at idle when LLC is enabled can kill your chip.

I just want to know if it has been fixed yet with a bios update?


I'm not sure about this this either, so I always choose to leave LLC off on a 45nm chip as I don't wish to destroy my Q9650 any time soon. A definitive answer would be great for me too.


----------



## decapitator

i've got the g skill 800 pq's that are the same as the 1000's and everything is running fine


----------



## lowkickqop

I don't have a manual, can someone post a pic of where the power led, sw, ld and hd led plug into exactly?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


I don't have a manual, can someone post a pic of where the power led, sw, ld and hd led plug into exactly?


They're labeled on the board by the plug. Bottom right side (under all the SATA plugs). RES is reset, PW is power. Just put the plugs on there.


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


I don't have a manual, can someone post a pic of where the power led, sw, ld and hd led plug into exactly?


download the manual on gigabyte's website


----------



## lowkickqop

Anyone?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lowkickqop* 
Anyone?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
They're labeled on the board by the plug. Bottom right side (under all the SATA plugs). RES is reset, PW is power. Just put the plugs on there.


----------



## lowkickqop

My eye sight is too bad to read them.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


My eye sight is too bad to read them.


http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/...ProductID=2921

Ah ok, I can understand that







There's Gigabytes site, you can D/l the manual from there


----------



## rock3ralex

Hey guys
I am just dumped the rampage formula in favor of this board. I want to hit 4 ghz or atleast 3.8ghz on this board with my 1.2 vid Q6600. I am also cooling the chip via water. I can't seem to get the boards fsb to be stable at 500fsb (i would use 8 multi) or a 9 with 445 fsb.

Can anyone give me a rought template of what voltages to use? I have tried around 1.3-1.4 nb 1.38 vtt 1.3-1.4 vcore with 6x multi when trying to stabilizie the fsb.

edit: woot, 1000 posts~


----------



## javier

You're gonna wanna play with your reference voltages. This board seems to be very sensitive to those settings. I would also bump up your nb a bit, maybe to 1.44.


----------



## rock3ralex

okay thanks, around what ratio should the reference voltage be to the core? I've been seeing around 65-70%.


----------



## rock3ralex

does anyone know around how high the reference voltages should be in comparison to the core voltages?


----------



## Cyberbot

so this is the #1 mobo at overclocking 775?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rock3ralex* 
okay thanks, around what ratio should the reference voltage be to the core? I've been seeing around 65-70%.

For 65nm quad (Q6600), cpu reference should be 0.67 of Cpu Vtt / Termination value.

For mch reference something around the value of 0.691 of Mch Core should be good.


----------



## Cryptedvick

what kind of MCH voltage , CPU PLL, TERMINATION and all others should i use for 1800mhz FSB? i want to run 8x450mhz but dont know what voltages to use :|


----------



## icecake

Hi, could you please post your voltages and multipliers?









I am running the UD3P / Q6600 / OCZ 800MHz ram and can't seem to find a stable 3.6GHz OC. I have got up to 1.5V Vcore.









Thanks


----------



## rock3ralex

pretty much, best for quads and pretty much duallies.

btw, can anyone help me?


----------



## rock3ralex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


For 65nm quad (Q6600), cpu reference should be 0.67 of Cpu Vtt / Termination value.

For mch reference something around the value of 0.691 of Mch Core should be good.


thanks, I'll try that


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *icecake*


I am running the UD3P / Q6600 / OCZ 800MHz ram and can't seem to find a stable 3.6GHz OC. I have got up to 1.5V Vcore.









Thanks


I have a fairly similar rig, although I'm running 8GB of the OCZ Fatal1ty branded DDR2-800Mhz ram. I can get the 3.4Ghz stable as rock with a 1:1 ratio set at 378Mhz (ram being slightly underclocked) but I can't seem to tweak her up to a 400Mhz OC by any means... well at least not by my stability standards / requirements.

But then again, 4x2048MB seems to be hard to get stable at any frequency and I'm afraid that trying to upgrade to a higher speed DRAM @ 8GB I'll just be pissing in the wind and end up with something less stable than what I already have.

I tried asking a rep from G.Skill if they had any product recommendations for something along the DDR2-1100 or DDR2-1066 range that I could run 4x2048MB and they gave me a line of crap about how this board is too unstable for 8GB for speeds higher than 800Mhz. On one hand it's nice that they were candid enough to tell me "no, we don't" but I'm not yet willing to believe their assessment of this board's capability to run 4x2048MB modules at higher frequencies... :sigh:


----------



## rock3ralex

Well I am going to be shooting for 4ghz on my Q6600. I am trying to get 445 fsb stable for now but I am having problems. I am able to boot into windows but it fails with OCCT and prime95 right away

Here are my bios specs

graphics booster: auto
multi: 6x
fsb: 445
C.I.A. disabled
dram enhancer: standard
mch latch: 400mhz
multi: 2.00D

ram timings: 5-5-5-18

loadline: enabled
cpu vcore: 1.34375
cpu term: 1.34
cpu pll: 1.57
cpu ref: .903

mch core: 1.34
mch ref: .928
mch/dram ref: auto
ich I/O: auto
ich core: auto

dram voltage: 1.8 (defualt)
dram term: .900
channel a&b refs: auto

does anyone have any suggestions to try and make this stable?

edit: I had a few settings actually different in the bios so I changed them and I'm testing stable right now.


----------



## rock3ralex

Well I am going to be shooting for 4ghz on my Q6600. I am trying to get 445 fsb stable for now but I am having problems. I am able to boot into windows but it fails with OCCT and prime95 right away

Here are my bios specs

graphics booster: auto
multi: 6x
fsb: 445
C.I.A. disabled
dram enhancer: standard
mch latch: 400mhz
multi: 2.00D

ram timings: 5-5-5-18

loadline: enabled
cpu vcore: 1.34375
cpu term: 1.34
cpu pll: 1.57
cpu ref: .903

mch core: 1.34
mch ref: .928
mch/dram ref: auto
ich I/O: auto
ich core: auto

dram voltage: 1.8 (defualt)
dram term: .900
channel a&b refs: auto

I fixed the settings and ran these exact settings in the bios and it will run for 12.5 minutes with no problems with OCCT then fails. Anyone know what settings I should try?


----------



## redalert

tried to get to 3.8 and stable with success







llc was on but really crappy temps


----------



## lowkickqop

I am troubleshooting my new system. Can anyone confirm whether or not the leds on the board stay litten when computer is running or they just stay on during start up?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rock3ralex*


Well I am going to be shooting for 4ghz on my Q6600. I am trying to get 445 fsb stable for now but I am having problems. I am able to boot into windows but it fails with OCCT and prime95 right away

Here are my bios specs

graphics booster: auto
multi: 6x
fsb: 445
C.I.A. disabled
dram enhancer: standard
mch latch: 400mhz
multi: 2.00D

ram timings: 5-5-5-18

loadline: enabled
cpu vcore: 1.34375
cpu term: 1.34
cpu pll: 1.57
cpu ref: .903

mch core: 1.34
mch ref: .928
mch/dram ref: auto
ich I/O: auto
ich core: auto

dram voltage: 1.8 (defualt)
dram term: .900
channel a&b refs: auto

I fixed the settings and ran these exact settings in the bios and it will run for 12.5 minutes with no problems with OCCT then fails. Anyone know what settings I should try?


Bump up mch, that high of fsb requires a lot more then 1.34, try 1.4V and see how long that holds.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


I am troubleshooting my new system. Can anyone confirm whether or not the leds on the board stay litten when computer is running or they just stay on during start up?


From my experience LEDs just lite up during start up, then go off and stay off regardless of cpu load (idle vs prime95/IBT).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *icecake*


Hi, could you please post your voltages and multipliers?









I am running the UD3P / Q6600 / OCZ 800MHz ram and can't seem to find a stable 3.6GHz OC. I have got up to 1.5V Vcore.









Thanks


Whats your Q6600 vid?

Also is LLC enabled?


----------



## rock3ralex

thanks a bunch, is 1.4 safe for this board? If so, what is the max safe for this board?

LLC is also enabled and my vid is 1.2!


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rock3ralex*


thanks a bunch, is 1.4 safe for this board? If so, what is the max safe for this board?


Max recommended on air cooling is 1.6V, but the heatsinks that Gigabyte chose to use dissipate the power generated rather well. I'm not sure whether someone commented about this here or over at xs but even at 1.6V northbridge stays rather cool (30-40C).

43C at 500 FSB link.

Hardwarecanucks didn't specify the MCH core voltage but it should be fairly high considering the 500 fsb.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rock3ralex*


LLC is also enabled and my vid is 1.2!


Wow, thats a great q6600 you got there. I wouldn't be surprised if you managed to pull of 4.0 Ghz 24/7 with the right settings with such a nice chip.


----------



## rock3ralex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Max recommended on air cooling is 1.6V, but the heatsinks that Gigabyte chose to use dissipate the power generated rather well. I'm not sure whether someone commented about this here or over at xs but even at 1.6V northbridge stays rather cool (30-40C).

43C at 500 FSB link.

Hardwarecanucks didn't specify the MCH core voltage but it should be fairly high considering the 500 fsb.

Wow, thats a great q6600 you got there. I wouldn't be surprised if you managed to pull of 4.0 Ghz 24/7 with the right settings with such a nice chip.


thanks a ton, + rep


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


I am troubleshooting my new system. Can anyone confirm whether or not the leds on the board stay litten when computer is running or they just stay on during start up?


just on startup


----------



## rock3ralex

can anyone tell me why my multiplier is also jumping from 6 to 9 when idle then load? I don't have any power saving options enable. I also have C.I.A. disabled


----------



## orbiter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rock3ralex*


can anyone tell me why my multiplier is also jumping from 6 to 9 when idle then load? I don't have any power saving options enable. I also have C.I.A. disabled


It's your computer trying to save you some money in the power it's consumeing. If you don't want this feature or are trying for a higher stable OC. Go into BIOS and disable EIST.


----------



## imtony

I just finished building my rig. I was wondering what is everything I need to disable? 
Is this everything?

Limit CPUID Max. to 3
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)
C2/C2E State Support
x C4/C4E State Support
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2)
CPU EIST Function

And how do I change the speed of my heatsink fan? I'm idling 32/34 when its downclocked to 6x multiplier on stock.


----------



## javier

I just disable c1e and eist and leave the rest as its set...

If you go into pc health status, it gives you the option to have auto fan control or not... If you're going to overclock, disable it and let the fan run full speed.


----------



## icecake

My VID id 1.3250v And LCC is enabled.


----------



## icecake

Guys have any of you seen this??? I tried an OC of 3.4Mhz on my UD3P and booted ok. However, the Bootup Screen and CPUZ shows 3.4GHz however, windows system information shows 3.83HZ along with the Vista Gadget.

This is freeking me out. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## DraganUS

Just calculate by urself. What is ur multiplier and FSB that u are running at?


----------



## rock3ralex

where are the c1e and eist settings in the bios on this board? I have the F6 bios


----------



## icecake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
Just calculate by urself. What is ur multiplier and FSB that u are running at?

I am running at 426x8 = 3408MHz not 3834MHz....







I hope the board is not faulty. Oh when i try 400x9 it shows the correct speeds once the pc boots.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *icecake* 
Guys have any of you seen this??? I tried an OC of 3.4Mhz on my UD3P and booted ok. However, the Bootup Screen and CPUZ shows 3.4GHz however, windows system information shows 3.83HZ along with the Vista Gadget.

This is freeking me out. Any advice is welcome.

Windows is using your default multi (9), but you're using 8, it throws it off.


----------



## icecake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Windows is using your default multi (9), but you're using 8, it throws it off.









Then i guess i will never get stability with this OC?


----------



## redalert

who cares what some vista gadget says and its not the 1st I heard about a Vista gadget not reading the cpu speed right


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *icecake* 
Then i guess i will never get stability with this OC?

No, it doesn't matter what Windows is seeing, you're at the same clock as CPU-Z says. It's just Windows default uses the stock multi and w/e FSB to read out. It's not changing anything, just reading it incorrectly


----------



## icecake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
No, it doesn't matter what Windows is seeing, you're at the same clock as CPU-Z says. It's just Windows default uses the stock multi and w/e FSB to read out. It's not changing anything, just reading it incorrectly









Ok thanks much for your input. I will keep trying at this though my VID is ridiculously high at 1.325v. It takes 1.43v VCore just to get to the desktop.


----------



## isune

I have experience in overclocking CPUs but i never had so much problems with ram before, i really need your guys help.
My goal is to run 4.0Ghz or 4.25Ghz if temp isnt too high. Currently at 60c full load (but i found out today that i never pluged in my cpu fan power. lol)
I have it on 4.0Ghz OCCT and Prime small FFT both 8 hr stable.
But as soon as i run the Prime blend test, it gives me error within 5-30 seconds. I get BSOD when i play casual games like WarCraft3
Please help me out. It's my first time OC on a real gigabyte board. used ASUS before.
The following is my spec
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.0GHz (445x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 0
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<< 0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 890
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]
Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................5
tRCD .........................................5
tRP'...........................................5
tRAS..........................................15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................Aut o
tWTR..........................................Auto
tWR............................................Aut o
tRFC...........................................Aut o
tRTP...........................................Aut o
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2
Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................Auto
Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:Auto
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:Auto
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.â€¦â€¦â€¦... Manual
LLC................................:Enabled
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.300
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.280V*.......:
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.570V*.......:
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.81V*.......:
MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.300V...........:
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.810V...........;
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........:
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............:
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............:
DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....2.100V............:
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............:
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:
Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: Disabled
Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............Enabled


----------



## Acoma_Andy

How do you know if it's the ram? Is memtest giving errors? The CPU vcore seems a little low.


----------



## ipod4ever

imo raise vcore to 1.35 if you have that 8400 and go from there.


----------



## isune

prime blend error means ram isnt it?
cuz when i use small FTT and OCCT both for 8hrs it didnt give error.
but as soon as i use prime blend, it gives error within 5-30 sec the most
i just tried to put the vcore to 1.365v and it still gives error within 10 sec > . <

what about the DRAM Termination 0.9v
Channel A,B Reference 0.9v
i read somewhere they should be 50% of my DRAM Voltage which is 2.1v?
so should i change it to 1.05v for the termination and reference


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Yep you can try setting them to 1.0v and see how long they last.


----------



## isune

how long they last as in . . . . they will burn out soon? lol


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isune* 
how long they last as in . . . . they will burn out soon? lol

I'm not sure which component you're referring to since we were just talking about DRAM reference voltage, but the answer is almost resoundingly --- longer than you'll want to own them, lol.

DRAM Reference Voltage is controlled in the Northbridge and is the voltage that is used to determine a logical on or logical off signal. Below the reference voltage is logical off, above the reference voltage is logical on. For DDR2 the DRAM reference voltage is spec'd out at 50% DRAM Voltage and since the DDR2 spec for voltage is 1.8v the REF voltage is defaulted to 0.9v

If you're running at 2.1v then yes, you need 1.05v (or some approximation) for the REF voltage. Make that change and then post all of your BIOS settings (especially DRAM timings)...

If you don't already have one, search this thread (or google) for a "BIOS TEMPLATE" and wrap it in a {CODE}{/CODE} block. I have a feeling that going to a 6.6.6.18 @T2 with the tRFC being set in the 46-54 range will probably help you but it all comes down to that one magical factor that is never posted... to be honest.

Oh, and see if you can't get a thermal sensor placed on your RAM chips, at 2.1v they're probably running hot as hell. I got my rig stable with the DRAM Voltage at only 1.9v just by loosing up the timings a tweak (8GB though is a different bear altogether)


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isune* 
how long they last as in . . . . they will burn out soon? lol

Nah









I think I explained wrong, I meant how they long they last in the test


----------



## isune

I can touch my RAM, they feel tiny lil bit warm, i'm going to try to run memtest at 890Mhz this whole night ( more like morning lol) but thx for the fast answer =] ill post back tonight again.

lol yea, the way you put it made it sound scary.


----------



## Save

What's the difference in setting the memory divider to 2.00D instead of 2.00B? BIOS only states D matching 400 FSB, B-266 FSB. Since my FSB is 445MHz right now, should I set it to (2.00)D?


----------



## Ghostleader

@isune

You probably need to tune your MCH core and MCH ref because this board is very sensitive when comes down to MCH core and MCH ref.

If it fails P95 blend itÂ´s probably due to those to.

Start to lower your MCH ref one or two steps, check if itÂ´s getting better, if not go the other way.

Trail and error.


----------



## Animanganime

Can someone please help me to get my q9550 stale on this board 
Right now I fail Prime95 within a minute

Here is my template 
PCI Express frequency Auto
CIA2 Disable
Performance enhance Standard
System Memory Multiplier 2.00D
Dram Timing Selectable Table Auto 5 5 5 15
LLC off
CPU Vcore 1.35
CPU Termination 1.28V ( default 1.2 )
CPU PLL 1.5 ( default 1.5 )
CPU Reference Auto ( default .76 )

MCH Core 1.44V ( default 1.1 )
MCH Ref .89 ( default .76 )
MCH/Dram Ref Auto ( default .9 )
MCH I/O Auto ( 1.5 Default )
MCH Auto ( 1.1 Default )

Dram Voltage 2.1 ( default 1.8 )

I tried lowering and raising Vcore, MCH Core, MCH ref and CPU VTT and PLL around but still no luck

My CPU Vid is 1.25
and My ram is OCZ 1066

Thanks guys


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Animanganime*


Can someone please help me to get my q9550 stale on this board 
Right now I fail Prime95 within a minute



Damnit, I just replied to this and my post must not have "taken" or I only hit preview and then closed the window (i'm kinda famous for that) and it was a lot of typing too... :swearing:

Try tweaking your DRAM voltages and REF voltages and loosening up your timings. Especially your tRFC which influences the amount of cycles to refresh a row and is fairly important and often a little too tight (for 2048MB DIMMs) when left on AUTO.

Code:


Code:


*********** DRAM Performance Control *********** 
Performance Enhance...................: [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).......: [Profile1]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: {tweak to get 1066 below}
System Memory Multiplier .....(SPD)...: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ........1066...: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable .......(SPD)...: [Manual]

>>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time..................5...: [ 6]
tRCD .............................5...: [ 6]
tRP...............................5...: [ 6]
tRAS.............................15...: [18]

>>>>>> Advanced Timing Control........: [Press Enter]
tRRD..............................3...: [Auto]
tWTR..............................3...: [Auto]
tWR...............................6...: [Auto]
tRFC.............................46...: [54]
tRTP..............................3...: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ...............0...: [Auto]

>>>>>> Channel A Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: [Auto]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: [Auto]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: [Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: [Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: [Auto]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: [Auto]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: [Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: [Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: [Auto]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [Auto]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [Auto]
DDR Write Training....................: [Auto]

>>>>>> Channel A Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: [1066Mhz]
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: [Auto]
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: [Auto]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: [Auto]
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: [Auto]
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [Auto]
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: [Auto]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [Auto]
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........: [Auto]

>>>>>> Channel B Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: [Auto]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: [Auto]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: [Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: [Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: [Auto]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: [Auto]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: [Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: [Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: [Auto]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [Auto]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [Auto]
DDR Write Training....................: [Auto]

>>>>>> Channel B Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: [1066Mhz]
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: [Auto]
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: [Auto]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: [Auto]
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: [Auto]
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [Auto]
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: [Auto]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [Auto]
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........: [Auto]

********* Motherboard Voltage Control *********
Voltage Types...........Normal..........Current
-----------------------------------------------
>>>>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: [Disabled]
CPU Vcore..............1.25000v.......: [1.350v]
CPU Termination........1.200v.........: [1.280v]
CPU PLL................1.500v.........: [1.500v]
CPU Reference..........0.760v.........: [0.853v] {or whatever is closest, but higher}
>>>>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: [1.440v]
MCH Reference..........0.760v.........: [0.890v]
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900v.........: [1.100v]
ICH I/O................1.500v.........: [1.500v]
ICH Core...............1.100v.........: [1.100v]

>>>>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800v.........: [2.000v]
DRAM Termination.......0.900v.........: [1.100v]
Channel A Reference....0.900v.........: [1.100v]
Channel B Reference....0.900v.........: [1.100v]

....like I said, this is only to loosen up your DRAM timings a little because it sounds like that is what is causing you your problems but if these don't work, head on over to OCZ's support forums, they have an awesome support team that will help you tweak your OC for their RAM and will have loads of better info on setting up your MCH voltages and REF voltages. They're the one's who help me get rock solid stable at only 1.9v with my 4x2048MB DIMMs

www.ocztechnologyforum.com

also, I've attached a blank BIOS template for you to use for future debugging. Fill it out completely and then wrap it in {CODE}{/CODE} blocks for future posts... it really helps a lot.


----------



## Ghostleader

HereÂ´s my [email protected] 4,0GHz and 4x2 OCZ Reaper [email protected] 555 15 tRD10.

ItÂ´s stable with 30 loop LinX (~3hrs, max problem size and max memory use).

Some may do think that my vcore is way to high for 4,0GHz but those of you that use to run LinX with max problem size and max memory use knows that you need it, when I run P95 small FFT IÂ´m stable with ~0,10v less and temp are ~20C lower.

It not only stress the CPU, the NB gets it share to, it come close to 50C when max stress it with original heatsink/heatpipe (TIM replaced), MCH [email protected],34v.

I was surprise that I not had to increase any voltage going from 2x2 to 4x2.

Next up is P95 blend, probably I have to run four instances to stress that amount of ram.










Code:



Code:


Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto 
CPU Clock Ratio .......................: 8
CPU Frequency .........................: 4.0GHz (500X8)

Clock Chip Control

Standard Clock Control

CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 500 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ...........: 100 
C.I.A.2 ...............................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive........................: Default
PCI Express Clock Drive................: Default
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)....................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance....................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)........: Disabled 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch.................: 400MHz 
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ................: 1000MHz

Standard Timing Control

CAS Latency Time.......................: 5 
tRCD ..................................: 5 
tRP'...................................: 5 
tRAS...................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control

Everything In Advanced Timing Control on auto.

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU

Load-Line Calibration..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore..............................: 1.3875
CPU Termination........................: 1.30
CPU PLL................................: 1.57
CPU Reference..........................: 0.760 (ET6)

MCH/ICH

MCH Core...............................: 1.34
Reference..............................: 0.840 (ET6) one step up or down, LinX error within 5min
MCH/DRAM Ref...........................: Normal
ICH I/O................................: Normal
ICH Core...............................: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........................: 2.10
DRAM Termination ......................: Normal 
Channel A Reference....................: Normal
Channel B Reference ...................: Normal


----------



## decapitator

need help setting the the mch and detailed cpu volts to get 3.4 stable. what should i leave at auto and what should i raise?


----------



## Nelson2011

Damn my ud3p is coming in till monday nooooooooooooooo


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Damn my ud3p is coming in till monday nooooooooooooooo


Monday is a US Holiday, might not be until Tuesday, depending on carrier, lol...


----------



## bbjsw10

I am currently @ 4.0 (444x9) 1.275 vcore, 1.22 MCH, Ram @ 1066 (2.40 divider)

I didn't have to up much at all to hit 4ghz, I am really happy so far with this. I may try to go to higher clock and fsb. Going to reseat heatsink first though, first HDT cooler, kinda tricky.


----------



## isune

i just finshed my memtest this morning, after 7 hr of testing 14 test.
It failed 10 times on test #7 out of 14 tries.
It's only at 890Mhz.

Code:



Code:


*******************************************************
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
*******************************************************
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: 
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio..................: 
CPU Frequency ........................: 445

************** Clock Chip Control ************** 
>>>>>> Standard Clock Control 
CPU Host Clock Control................: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: 445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: 100
C.I.A.2 ..............................:

>>>>>> Advanced Clock Control.........: [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................:

*********** DRAM Performance Control *********** 
Performance Enhance...................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).......: disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: 400
System Memory Multiplier .....(SPD)...: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 890
DRAM Timing Selectable .......(SPD)...:

>>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................: 5
tRCD .................................: 5
tRP...................................: 5
tRAS..................................: 15

>>>>>> Advanced Timing Control........: [Press Enter]
tRRD..................................: auto
tWTR..................................: auto
tWR...................................: auto
tRFC..................................: auto
tRTP..................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ...................: auto

>>>>>> Channel A Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: auto
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: auto
DDR Write Training....................: auto

>>>>>> Channel A Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: auto
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: auto
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: auto
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: auto
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........: auto

>>>>>> Channel B Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: auto
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: auto
DDR Write Training....................: auto

>>>>>> Channel B Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: auto
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: auto
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: auto
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: auto
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........: auto

********* Motherboard Voltage Control *********
Voltage Types...........Normal..........Current
-----------------------------------------------
>>>>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: Enabled
CPU Vcore..............1.2500v.......: 1.300v
CPU Termination........1.200v.........: 1.300v
CPU PLL................1.500v.........: 1.57v
CPU Reference..........0.760v.........: 0.823v

>>>>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: 1.300v
MCH Reference..........0.760v.........: 0.823v
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900v.........: 0.9
ICH I/O................1.500v.........: 1.500v
ICH Core...............1.100v.........: 1.100v

>>>>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800v.........: 2.100v
DRAM Termination.......0.900v.........: 0.900v
Channel A Reference....0.900v.........: 0.900v
Channel B Reference....0.900v.........: 0.900v


----------



## Nelson2011

Yeah i know it's a holiday but ups is open because i think it's only government places that are closed except school lol. But im off the 23 is when ill be oc'ing lol


----------



## redalert

your ram shouldnt be failing might have a bad stick


----------



## isune

do i do RMA to G.skills or Newegg? and i have to pay shipping for this lil stick :swearing:


----------



## isune

did i mansion it fails prime95 blend test within 20 seconds?
but small FFT passes for 8 hours and another 8 hours from OCCT


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Why do I need a high voltage to achieve 4.05ghz? Mines at 450x9 @ 1.376 and around 1.34 at vdroop -- according to EasyTune6 and CPU-Z. I can't even get pass over 4.05ghz and I don't know if it's safe to go over this voltage


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *isune*


do i do RMA to G.skills or Newegg? and i have to pay shipping for this lil stick :swearing:


if its older than 30 days then you will have to RMA to G Skill. G. Skill Rma is really fast btw. I would run memtest with one stick at a time just to verify there is a problem with the memory


----------



## chuckm

Got mine together and running with the exception of having a bad stick of ram, so I'm only running on one stick. I believe VID is 1.232v, at least that's the current CPU voltage and I haven't changed anything. Should I still try some overclocking? Also how do I post screen shots and bios templates? Never had a reason to do it before.


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chuckm*


Got mine together and running with the exception of having a bad stick of ram, so I'm only running on one stick. I believe VID is 1.232v, at least that's the current CPU voltage and I haven't changed anything. Should I still try some overclocking? Also how do I post screen shots and bios templates? Never had a reason to do it before.


to take screenshots just hit the printscreen button then open MS paint then goto edit paste and you would need a camera if want to take pics of your bios


----------



## chuckm

That's what I thought. Do you think I ought to try some overclocking with just one stick of ram?
Thanks


----------



## decapitator

probably been posted here 100X but using this http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/html/...-ep45-ud3p.php
how should i set all of my volts to get a 3.4 out of my e6400? what are the setting that matter more and that you have to bump up to get something stable?


----------



## rock3ralex

hey guys, quick question. Is 1.5V for the northbridge safe on this motherboard? I just punch it to that and got my q6600 to boot and run 500fsb. It's running this as we speak!

I also have some corsair xms2 sticks that run DDR2 800 1.8voltz. I have them at 2.0V to keep them stable. Do I risk frying them running them at 2V?

for those who don't believe me
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=508050


----------



## icecake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rock3ralex* 
hey guys, quick question. Is 1.5V for the northbridge safe on this motherboard? I just punch it to that and got my q6600 to boot and run 500fsb. It's running this as we speak!

I also have some corsair xms2 sticks that run DDR2 800 1.8voltz. I have them at 2.0V to keep them stable. Do I risk frying them running them at 2V?

for those who don't believe me
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=508050

What is your cpu VID?


----------



## rock3ralex

1.2


----------



## Mackowitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Save*


What's the difference in setting the memory divider to 2.00D instead of 2.00B? BIOS only states D matching 400 FSB, B-266 FSB. Since my FSB is 445MHz right now, should I set it to (2.00)D?


I have mine set to 2.0D for 450 FSB. You want to match your FSB to the closest. Running it a 266 or 333 straps will try to run the FSB at tighter latencies, which might not be stable.


----------



## DraganUS

So at the end is LLC for 45 nm C2D safe to enable or not?


----------



## Enyalius

You're not going to like my answer, but it varies, DraganUS.

Are you going to blow out anything if you pick an intelligent vCore and use LLC, probably not. Can it happen, though? Of course. There is always a risk associated with overclocking, but I know of several OCN members who have been using LLC with the 45nm processors.


----------



## PR1M3R

I plan on using LLC with my E8400 after a couple e-mails with Gigabyte. Basically they could not "admit" to having had a problem or fixing it, but he said "Some people have had similar problems for whatever reason, but *NOW* you should be able to use it without any problems"









So basically, they have made some kind of changes or something to remedy this problem, and just can't really say for some reason. At least thats what I got from the whole conversation.


----------



## jchapman805

i have my cpu @ 333fsb idling at 45 40 45 41 degree celcius. and when i close a really intense program i get this solid freeze then you here the system beep if u do to much then it will catch up im wondering if its better to have my northbridge fan sucking air out or blowing air onto the northbridge


----------



## InTeL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


So at the end is LLC for 45 nm C2D safe to enable or not?


i dont have any problem having llc enabled for my q9550, but is it overclocking putting ur cpu at risk already


----------



## Robilar

LLC and overclocking do not pose the same risks to processors.

LLC has the biggest potential to damage a chip at idle, not load.


----------



## PR1M3R

For those that did not see my post: I have talked to Gigabyte regarding the problems with LLC damaging chips.

I plan on using LLC with my E8400 after a couple e-mails with Gigabyte. Basically they could not "admit" to having had a problem or fixing it, but he said "Some people have had similar problems for whatever reason, but* NOW* you should be able to use it without any problems"

So basically, they have made some kind of changes or something to remedy this problem, and just can't really say for some reason. At least thats what I got from the whole conversation.


----------



## Mulingko

Hey guys, not trying to hi-jack the thread but I have a problem with my board I beleive, and was wondering if you guys or anyone else could help make sure its the board and not a setting.

I built this rig like 2 days ago, updated the bios to F7. And started clocking it up. Got her up to 3.8ghz with a lower FSB. And then got it up to like 3.7 with a FSB around 500. Anyways, everything seem to go with ease until today.

Twice now, I made some changes, went into windows and ran 3DMark06 and completed that, rebooted. It rebooted again, didnt post, rebooted istelf again (as if the voltage was wrong or something) and then when it did post, it reverted everything in my bios back to default, EVERYTHING.

I thought maybe I maxed it out or something eventhough Ive read people hitting 4.0ghz. But it did it again when I was at 3.5ghz. Seemed to be fairly stable without extensive testing... but still defaulted everything.

So I cant find anyone else with this prob... make any sense to you guys?


----------



## isune

after all the problems i have been getting, it's not a bad stick of ram.
It ended up being the board was faulty.
i made an exchange with micro center and bought a new ram, but i decided to use the G.skills ram again to test it, and it worked perfectly. So i'm at 4.0Ghz with 890Mhz stable now. =]


----------



## Nelson2011

My UD3P came in today and barely got home at 8PM


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isune* 
after all the problems i have been getting, it's not a bad stick of ram.
It ended up being the board was faulty.
i made an exchange with micro center and bought a new ram, but i decided to use the G.skills ram again to test it, and it worked perfectly. So i'm at 4.0Ghz with 890Mhz stable now. =]

What bios and board revision was the replacement compared to the initial "faulty" board.


----------



## le604

I got my UD3P today and wow the bios is a big change for me from the Asus P5B. Anyways I was wondering if anyone is willing to help me out here i'm just try to get to my old speeds or improve. [email protected] 1.2875v 400fsb, 5-5-5-15 timings 800mhz. What's the latest or best bios version for this mobo atm?


----------



## PR1M3R

This is AMAZING!!! 4Ghz @ 1.26v


----------



## le604

Well I figured it out myself woot .. Now I just gotta learn about the other voltages besides vcore and ram voltage .. 2.8ghz bios set at 1.25v cpu-z reads 1.20v load .. is my vcore too high?


----------



## PR1M3R

ROFL, right after I posted that ^^^ Orthos failed









Thats still crazy low voltage for that I think.


----------



## aberg12012

I upgraded to this MB and an e8500 from a P35-DS3L and an e6400. So far I'm very satisfied. It's my 4th build, and I'm only average in my computer knowledge.

That said, with only average knowledge I was able to OC this board and the e8500 up to 4.75 ghz with no problems what so ever. However I'm shy about running that kinda vcore 24/7. 24/7 I'm running 533x7.5 (3.99ghz) with ram at 2.00B (1066) for 1:1. Vcore is set in bios at 1.325v, in Vista with CPUz it shows 1.30v. I've also decided to use LLC, despite the warnings with 45nm chips. Without it, I would be running much higher vcore, and I enjoy not seeing droop. It's been a week, so far no problems. I'll be sure to report back if I end up with any. I figure 1.3v isn't much of a big deal with LLC on. Time will tell.

I don't seem to see many others here running a lower multi to get 1:1 FSB:Ram? Does sacrificing 1:1 for a higher multi, and lower FSB give better real world performance?


----------



## Source

This board is pretty sweet. Just got all my new stuff in today, and it seems my new e8400 is liking 4.4 Ghz at only 1.4v in BIOS (1.328 cpu-z).

Prime has been running small FFT's for like 40 minutes now, I'm going to let it go to see how stable this is, but assuming it's fine any recommendations for voltages or RAM settings I could tighten? I have two sticks of G. Skill 2x2GB PC8500 in there at the moment.

Here is a pic:


----------



## aznDANNYazn

i just switched from a DS3R to the UD3P, everything works but i get no sound through my sound card. whats up with that? anyone have any suggestions? i disabled the onboard already and still no dice. HELP!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznDANNYazn*


i just switched from a DS3R to the UD3P, everything works but i get no sound through my sound card. whats up with that? anyone have any suggestions? i disabled the onboard already and still no dice. HELP!


Did you install the drivers? (obvious, but hey, sometimes we forget







) Have you tried another PCI slot? Or speakers? Is the volume up in Windows?


----------



## aznDANNYazn

i havent messed with drivers yet, but windows shows that it is working and the sound thingy is going up and down when playing music. i am using this board because my friend said it wasnt working right, but it works fine. im going to just use onboard untill he lets me know if he wants it back or not lol. prolly a driver issue for sure tho. thanks bro.


----------



## le604

[email protected], cpu-z says 1.184volts load !! orthos been running for 40minutes and no errors ...


----------



## ipod4ever

Im starting to a hold of this board..










Currently at 4ghz stable with 1.29 vcore.


----------



## Polska

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ipod4ever* 
Im starting to a hold of this board..










Currently at 4ghz stable with 1.29 vcore.

Are you running that on the zalman? If so what kind of temps do you get. I wouldn't mind upgrading to that and dump this chip on my folks







.


----------



## ipod4ever

Yes i use the zalman, i stopped folding for some idle shots.










Under load never above 60 unless intel burn test which makes it go to 67-69


----------



## aznDANNYazn

wow nice upgrade from my old DS3R...pushin 1700FSB for now till i have time to tweak it more...


----------



## Nelson2011

I just got my ud3p installed and put xp on it but waiting for my 4850 to come in


----------



## Robilar

Here are my load temps at 4ghz


----------



## Heavy Light 117

^Those are really nice temps considering how high the overclock is. ^

Quick question Robliar... do you ever use the intel burn test to check your o.c?


----------



## Nelson2011

I love this board i put the vcore to 1.5v and put 1600fsb and hit 3.6 but it has vdroop of .56v and pencil mods for this board


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


^Those are really nice temps considering how high the overclock is. ^

Quick question Robliar... do you ever use the intel burn test to check your o.c?


Thanks. I finally got a golden VID chip...







(only needs 1.216 vcore for 4 ghz)

I don't bother. Orthos, prime 95 and OCCT work fine for me. If it passes 8 hours, I consider it stable.


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


I love this board i put the vcore to 1.5v and put 1600fsb and hit 3.6 but it has vdroop of .56v and pencil mods for this board


Did you try Load Line Calibration (LLC)?


----------



## Nelson2011

Cpu-z


----------



## Nelson2011

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polska* 
Did you try Load Line Calibration (LLC)?

How do you enable LLC?


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Thanks. I finally got a golden VID chip...







(only needs 1.216 vcore for 4 ghz)

I don't bother. Orthos, prime 95 and OCCT work fine for me. If it passes 8 hours, I consider it stable.

I usually don't spend too much time looking at 45nm voltages because I have a q6600 and 65nm voltages are always higher. However, that chip of yours caught my eye (seriously had to look twice







). Even for a 45nm chip those voltages are very impressive.

The reason I asked you about the IBT is because I can't pass that test no matter what I do. I've primed for 13hours (blended) with no problems and I haven't had any issues with my O.C. But that stupid test :swearing: I've had it









Anyway thanks for you reply








and the guides


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
How do you enable LLC?

In the Bios









edit:

What kinda of temps are you getting with your setup? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
How do you enable LLC?

its the 1st setting where make all the voltage adjustments for vcore


----------



## Robilar

My pleasure. I've owned no less than 13 different chips in the last 12 months (and currently have two Q9650's). This one is special though.

Anyone looking for a Q9650 should consider trying to find one that matches my batch number.

13 hours of prime is more than sufficient mate. Its not like we run our systems at full load under normal use.


----------



## Polska

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
How do you enable LLC?

Same place you oc in bios (MB Intelligent Tweaker?), under motherboard voltage control.


----------



## Nelson2011

Idle i got 38C Haven't checked load yet


----------



## Nelson2011

I put LLC on and put 1.45v in the bios and it reads 1.424v in windows way much better


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Its not like we run our systems at full load under normal use.

Not all of us anyways, some of us run several Virtual Machines w/ 3GB each simultaneously while trying to encode DVD to various other formats on the same box and it expect it to just "deal with it" for hours upon hours on end.


----------



## Nelson2011

Also the max with 3dmark 06 running was 65C ouch need to buy me a xiggy


----------



## Nelson2011

I keep having these buzzing noise in my sound?


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Also the max with 3dmark 06 running was 65C ouch need to buy me a xiggy


Yeah I concur. I was wondering about your temps because your vcore is pretty high and since its a quad core







I'm pretty sure if you primed you would go over the 70C's. Let us know when you upgrade







Overall its a pretty nice rig.


----------



## Nelson2011

OK i was running crysis and i year buzzing every couple of seconds in the sound? Before and after updated the sound drivers


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
OK i was running crysis and i year buzzing every couple of seconds in the sound? Before and after updated the sound drivers

It's not your sound system?


----------



## Nelson2011

Im running an headset right now also checked with speakers same problem


----------



## Nelson2011

Im freaking pissed off at the sound it sound ******ed


----------



## Nelson2011

I just booted into vista and the sound worked fine but in my xp partion the sound is all f***ed up


----------



## shredzy

Just got this board today!

Very nice board, runs cool.

I do get abit of vdroop with this board tho even with LLC enabled. First thing I did was update the BIOS to F7 and started overclocking.

Started with 425x9 (RAM on 1:1 ratio with 333MHz MCH strap), vcore @ 1.25V and manually put all the other voltages to their defaults.

When I got into windows booted up realtemp / everest / prime95. The vcore sits at 1.216!!! and doesn't move at all even at load / idle (LLC is enabled). Ran prime95 for just one test run on small ftts and blend, all passes. Tonight I guess ill do abit of gaming and then run prime95 over night just to make sure.

Would love this chip if it can do 4GHz @ 1.216V (CPU-Z).


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Whats the highest voltage for E8400 with xigmatek s1283, northbridge of ud3p? thanks


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


I keep having these buzzing noise in my sound?


Are all the components of your audio system plugged into the same outlet?

_In other words is your computer plugged into one outlet and the speakers/subwoofer into another? Or, is the computer plugged into the battery backed up side of a UPS and the speakers/subwoofer plugged into the non-battery backed up side of the UPS?_

Not that I'm any kind of A/V specialist but it's one of the more common debugging / troubleshooting questions that come up in the home theatre forums.


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


OK i was running crysis and i year buzzing every couple of seconds in the sound?


lol, that almost sounds like interference from an external source. try to think back to remember if there were any high-powered electrical motors running on the same branch circuit as your computer when you were hearing the problem.

(dishwasher, washing machine, treadmill, etc.)


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


OK i was running crysis and i year buzzing every couple of seconds in the sound? Before and after updated the sound drivers


Probably just your northbridge under load giving off "cooking" sounds. Fire up p95 and get close to the case / listen for it.

Had the same "issue" when I still had my Q6600 plugged in, under cpu load the northbridge would just start giving off this weird buzz that almoust sounded like it was "cooking off".

Hehe, assuming thats your problem I wouldn't worry it (as long as your MCH core is under 1.6V) other people reported similar experiences.


----------



## Ghostleader

Well here we go again, [email protected] 4,0GHz and 4x2 OCZ Reaper [email protected] 555 15 tRD10.

ItÂ´s stable with 30 loop LinX (~3,5hrs, max problem size and max memory use), 10hrs with four instances of P95 blend, Is it stable or what.









Pretty nice 24/7 setup I most say.


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Probably just your northbridge under load giving off "cooking" sounds. Hehe, assuming that's your problem I wouldn't worry it...


I get a chill down my spine just thinking about the terms "northbridge" and "cooking" in the same sentence since I did that several times with my old ASUS board and had to RMA it three times before stumbling across this m/b.

::shiver::


----------



## orbiter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
OK i was running crysis and i year buzzing every couple of seconds in the sound? Before and after updated the sound drivers

I used to get like a buzzing also from my UD3P and was sure It was the onboard sound chip, so I disabled it in BIOS and stuck a sound blaster in which cured the noise for me.


----------



## Nelson2011

The noise is in the headphones when i play any sounds i heard that the board has lag on the pci. They worked fine on my other board but it just started now


----------



## BradleyW

hell this is one huge thread.


----------



## Nelson2011

freaking board is pissing me off. lol I don't know if it's xp


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


The noise is in the headphones when i play any sounds i heard that the board has lag on the pci. They worked fine on my other board but it just started now


Lag on the PCI is a common/widespread issue with gigabyte boards.


----------



## Nelson2011

Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Nelson2011

Ok when the buzzing comes up the computer lags like hell and back


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Ok when the buzzing comes up the computer lags like hell and back


Try updating to the latest beta bios here and if it doesn't take care of the problem, consider sending it back under an RMA... I've not had any issues like that whatsoever and it's possible it's just a bad board. :shrug:


----------



## Nelson2011

I put vista on and it works fine but xp doesn't


----------



## TheCh3F

U running SP3 on XP?

edit: some realtek drivers have issues with SP3


----------



## redalert

I would try different drivers for your onboard sound it sounds more like a driver issue than a bios issue since it works fine in Vista


----------



## ipod4ever

If u didnt do a fresh install of windows after installing the board i could possibly see some conflicts maybe.


----------



## Nelson2011

I did do a fresh install and ran win xp sp3. Does anyone know how to uninstall sp3?


----------



## Robilar

Go into add or remove programs

check off box "show updates"

it will be listed there as available to uninstall


----------



## Robilar

Incidently, Nelson I am running my other UD3P, with XP home 32 bit and Service Pack 3 without any issues. Mind you I have a separate sound card (I never use onboard sound)


----------



## Nelson2011

Wait one thing i forgot is that i slipstream sp3 on to my install disc and cant uninstall sp3 from add/remove


----------



## Nelson2011

Im just going to reinstall using my sp2 disc


----------



## Nelson2011

Got xp installed with sp2 and works good


----------



## stasio

New BetaBIOS is out:

GA-EP45-UD3LR - F5a
GA-EP45-UD3R - F7a
GA-EP45-UD3P - F8f
GA-EP45-UD3L - F4a
GA-EP45-UD3 - F6a
GA-EP43-US3L - F3a
GA-EP43-UD3L - F3a
GA-EP45T-UD3R - F5a
GA-EP45T-UD3P - F6a
GA-EP45C-UD3R - F5c
GA-EP45T-UD3LR - F5a

Improvements:
*Fix abnormal messages from EasyTune 6 and DES in Vista
*Feature Backup BIOS images to HDD


----------



## decapitator

what northbridge voltage should i set to get around 450 fsb?


----------



## xlastshotx

How can I get to 500fsb+? I can only get stable at 475 (4ghz on y quad), I really want to get past 500fsb, but I am not very familiar with the intel bios.


----------



## Ghostleader

@xlastshotsx

You can try this, it was done with a [email protected] 4,0GHz and 4x2 OCZ Reaper [email protected] 555 15 tRD10

You may have adjust CPU Term, MCH core and MCH ref one or two notches up or down to get it right.

Good luck









Code:


Code:


Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto 
CPU Clock Ratio .......................: 8
CPU Frequency .........................: 4.0GHz (500X8)

Clock Chip Control

Standard Clock Control

CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 500 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ...........: 100 
C.I.A.2 ...............................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive........................: Default
PCI Express Clock Drive................: Default
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)....................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance....................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)........: Disabled 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch.................: 400MHz 
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ................: 1000MHz

Standard Timing Control

CAS Latency Time.......................: 5 
tRCD ..................................: 5 
tRP'...................................: 5 
tRAS...................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control

Everything In Advanced Timing Control on auto.

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU

Load-Line Calibration..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore..............................: Whatever your chip needs to be stable
CPU Termination........................: 1.30
CPU PLL................................: 1.57
CPU Reference..........................: 0.760 (ET6)

MCH/ICH

MCH Core...............................: 1.34
Reference..............................: 0.840 (ET6) one step up or down, LinX error within 5min
MCH/DRAM Ref...........................: Normal
ICH I/O................................: Normal
ICH Core...............................: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........................: Whatever your ram needs to be stable
DRAM Termination ......................: Normal 
Channel A Reference....................: Normal
Channel B Reference ...................: Normal


----------



## neithx

Hey guys, nice topic ^ ^

I've been running an E8600 at 4.4ghz on this board, my temps are low (33 idle, 55 under full load) the core voltage is also quite low, currently set to one notch above 1.3 in the bios, displayed as 1.264 in cpu-z and easytune 6.

Yet I can't seem to overclock it any further, the system won't boot at 4.5ghz, I've tried at the current vcore and also with it increased.

Can anyone suggest how I alter my settings to achieve a higher overclock?
I'm also wondering how safe it is to be experimenting with this, when the system reboots several times often accompanied by a series of beeps I worry about my hardware.

Perhaps I should give it a rest as 4.4ghz is already a nice overclock, but when I see others achieving more than this I am tempted. The low cpu temps should mean there is more room to oc, am I wrong?

*edit*
I have the ram strap set to 2.00D 1:1 ratio when attempting overclock


----------



## mattlyall06

no i'd say you got some more room to go... what is the VID of your chip?

from what i understand the GTL reference numbers (ie cpu ref/mch ref/cpu termination etc) play a huge part in stability with this board when going for high overclocks so you'll have the play with them. also you vcore is pretty low so you definitely have room to bump that up.


----------



## neithx

VID voltage range:
0.85V â€" 1.3625V

I think you may be right that a high oc requires some fine tuning of all of those settings, I just don't know what to try.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## mattlyall06

open up coretemp to see what your vid is. make sure that C1E is turned off in bios...

as for those settings, they are different for everyone and every board. try raising each one by one notch each time.

refer to this thread, there are some bios templates that might help you get started. it might take a minute or two of looking, but itll be worth it.


----------



## neithx

CIE is off.

vid: 1.2125

What do you think about lowering the multiplier to 9 and raising the bus speed to 500?


----------



## mattlyall06

nice vid.

also from what i understand that board has no problem whatsoever doing 500fsb


----------



## chuckm

Have had mine running for a week, really just started playing around today. I'm at 3.6MHz (8X450),vid is 1.2625v, running at 1.31v, new to overclocking so I'm just takin' it slow and easy. Also, one of my sticks of ram is bad, so I'm only using one for now.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chuckm* 
Have had mine running for a week, really just started playing around today. I'm at 3.6MHz (8X450),vid is 1.2625v, running at 1.31v, new to overclocking so I'm just takin' it slow and easy. Also, one of my sticks of ram is bad, so I'm only using one for now.

just wondering why your using an 8 multi instead of a higher one?


----------



## shredzy

This board and my chip is a monster.

Did 9 and half hour prime95 small ftt overnight, no errors. Have I got a golden chip or something? :O Just look at the voltage!

So far shes been fine running games and general internet browsing etc.

On load



On idle


----------



## ericeod

I just installed the UD3P board for a friend, and with the F7 bios, I could not run anything over 424 FSB. I dropped the CPU muti, set the voltages conservatively , and even tried the auto settings and could not get the board to boot with 445 FSB.

So I threw the F8f bios on it and now I am getting the great results everyone else is. After the bios update, I am able to boot at 445 FSB, and am running MCH: 1.26v, PLL: 1.5v, and VTT: 1.2v. I talked with Robilar about this issue and decided it was most likely a compatibility issue with the ram.

So for those that are running the 2x2Gb G.Skill 1100 Pi who might be having issues with this board, try the F8f bios.


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


just wondering why your using an 8 multi instead of a higher one?


faster.


----------



## randomflare

Hey i'm somewhat new to the overclocking scene. 
Can anyone help me overclock my rig?

Right now i'm at 2.8ghz with my Q6600
I have this board and I have corsair xms2 ddr2 2gigs x2 (4gigs total)
Timing is set to 5 5 5 18
ram voltage is set to 2.1

I have the general idea of how to OC but, wha ti don't know is, how high can I take some voltages? I'm not sure what some of the bois voltages mean. I understand some correspond to the CPU and Nbridge and sbridge and whatnot.

But i don't know what cpu terminal voltage means. along with some of the other settings.

Basically I need a breakdown of what each of the voltages means if someone could do that for me









If it helps I am water cooled so i know I can crank my vcore up darn near 1.5v

Thanks for any help!


----------



## chuckm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


just wondering why your using an 8 multi instead of a higher one?


Just starting, it was stable with good temps so, left it there for now.


----------



## randomflare

Ok well, this is pure speculation but here's my guess as to what everything is

CPU Vcore - CPU Voltage
CPU termination - Max voltage before mobo shuts comp off?
CPU PLL - ????
CPU Reference - ????
MCH Core - North Bridge voltage?
MCH Reference - ????
MCH Dram Reference - ????
ICH I/O - ????
ICH Core South Bridge Voltage?
Dram Voltage - RAM Voltage
Dram Termination - Max voltage allowed before mobo reboots computer ?
Channel A reference - ????
Channel B reference - ????

Lastly, I have no idea how the settings in the ADVANCED TIMING CONTROL can be used.. Lol sorry for such noobishness but I must learn somehow!









P.S.- Successful Overclock at 3.0 GHZ now with Vcore at 1.45 | MCH at 1.4 i think
Prime 95 ran for about 5 hours with No errors


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *randomflare*


Ok well, this is pure speculation but here's my guess as to what everything is

CPU Vcore - CPU Voltage
CPU termination - Max voltage before mobo shuts comp off?
CPU PLL - ????
CPU Reference - ????
MCH Core - North Bridge voltage?
MCH Reference - ????
MCH Dram Reference - ????
ICH I/O - ????
ICH Core South Bridge Voltage?
Dram Voltage - RAM Voltage
Dram Termination - Max voltage allowed before mobo reboots computer ?
Channel A reference - ????
Channel B reference - ????

Lastly, I have no idea how the settings in the ADVANCED TIMING CONTROL can be used.. Lol sorry for such noobishness but I must learn somehow!









P.S.- Successful Overclock at 3.0 GHZ now with Vcore at 1.45 | MCH at 1.4 i think
Prime 95 ran for about 5 hours with No errors










Fill this out:
http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## randomflare

Done

I think to keep current i am going to update my bios to the newest version tonight.


----------



## dukevn

Hi all,

Please help a newbie. I just built a system: P45-UD3P, Q9300 with Freezer 7 Pro, G-SKill DDR2 800. How can I OC my system?

If I want to get something higher than 3GHz, my RAM will operate at higher freq than 800MHz. Why is not there an option of the memory multiplier small than 2?

Thanks,

D.


----------



## Enyalius

I have seen your chip get well over 3.0GHz, but it varies from chip to chip and board to board.

As far as the memory frequency goes, a multiplier of one wouldn't do anything and anything less than one becomes a divider (doesn't make sense, does it?). Anyway, it doesn't really matter what frequency your CPU runs at, it's more a matter of finding the right memory frequency/memory multiplier to keep your RAM stable with a higher CPU FSB. Play around with those two options and you will see what I mean.


----------



## dukevn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enyalius* 
I have seen your chip get well over 3.0GHz, but it varies from chip to chip and board to board.

As far as the memory frequency goes, a multiplier of one wouldn't do anything and anything less than one becomes a divider (doesn't make sense, does it?). Anyway, it doesn't really matter what frequency your CPU runs at, it's more a matter of finding the right memory frequency/memory multiplier to keep your RAM stable with a higher CPU FSB. Play around with those two options and you will see what I mean.

You are right Enyalius. I did some search before OC, and I found a lot of people getting to 3.75 without any problem. And that freq multiplier does a big role in my system. Unfortunately I can adjust it from 2 and bigger, so if I set FSB too big (for example, 450 to get 3.375 GHz, then memory runs at 900 if multiplier is 2 (smallest) and my system crash (not past POST). Darn, it seems that I will have to OC my memory as well to get my chip higher.

Anybody helps me how to tweak RAM with my board (UD3P)?

Thanks,

D.


----------



## Enyalius

What exactly do you want to "tweak" about your RAM?

And have you tried playing with the frequency for your RAM (not just the RAM multiplier)?


----------



## dukevn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enyalius*


What exactly do you want to "tweak" about your RAM?


I meant OC my memory.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enyalius*


And have you tried playing with the frequency for your RAM (not just the RAM multiplier)?


Sorry but I am too new to this. I do not see any option in the board to change the freq of RAM (it is always 800 MHz). I can set DRAM to Manual, but doing that just to change the timing. In the advance control, there are so many options (most of them in Auto), and I have no idea how I can change them to get my RAM at higher freq. The only option that has something similar in advance control is Channel A (or B) Driving Profile, it is Audo by default, and I can select 800, 1033 etc. But even when I select that, the freq shown in the MIT screen is still 800.

What I am missing here? Is it possible that my memory (8G G-Skill DDR2 800) does not have ability to OC???

Thanks,

D.


----------



## redalert

See where it says DRAM Timing Selectable that needs to bet set to manual
ADvance Timing Control you can tweak more settings. 
Fill out your system specs http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## shredzy

Hmmm well I've been running my CPU @ 4GHz (445x9) 1.232V CPU-Z idle and 1.28125V set in BIOS for a couple of days now playing games etc (prime95 9 and half hours stable). I went AFK for abit today and when I came back to my comp had restarted. Now is the CPU unstable or did the CPU termination reboot the computer? Because at load this board drops the CPU to 1.200V. In BIOS I have every voltage set to normal except the CPU vcore.

I'm not sure what CPU termination is but is that how it works?


----------



## dukevn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


See where it says DRAM Timing Selectable that needs to bet set to manual
ADvance Timing Control you can tweak more settings. 
Fill out your system specs http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


Yeah I saw that, after changing it to Manual, I can adjust the RAM timings. I also filled out my specs.

In the third image you posted, I saw

Memory Frequency (MHz) 800 1200

Does that mean your memory is running OC at 1200 while its stock is 800? I have stock DDR2 800 as well, and if I try to set FSB to high (450 for example) hence memory is OC to much higher than 800, my system can not past POST.

Are you running your system stable?

Thanks,

D.


----------



## redalert

those are not my settings I have DDR2 1000 memory I belive that 800 is default but the 1200 is the number that your memory would be running at.

Im at 460FSB and my memory is running 920mhz 2.00 divider 1:1 so im under clocked


----------



## dukevn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


those are not my settings I have DDR2 1000 memory I belive that 800 is default but the 1200 is the number that your memory would be running at.


How do I know that?

Currently I am running safe with FSB 400 (3GHz) and memory is 800 (i think). I want to try higher, but then it does not past POST. Maybe I will have to OC RAM (currently DRAM Voltage is Auto).

D.


----------



## redalert

cause it says 800 in my bios to even though I dont have DDR2 800 memory


----------



## dukevn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


cause it says 800 in my bios to even though I dont have DDR2 800 memory


Interesting. Why on earth people show a number that is not related to the system??? Does that mean everybody having UD3P has 800 as well?

D.


----------



## Mightylobo

Got a question guys..

Can't even push my E6600 over 3ghz....

Currently using

E6600
UD4P
OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Gold GX XTC 2gb
Air Cooling with OCZ Freeze. 
4850 HD

I am currently running at 1.375vcore and 2.1 on ram LLC on

Temps are 43-45 idle for both cores.

Any suggestions would help


----------



## randomflare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mightylobo* 
Got a question guys..

Can't even push my E6600 over 3ghz....

Currently using

E6600
UD4P
OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Gold GX XTC 2gb
Air Cooling with OCZ Freeze.
4850 HD

I am currently running at 1.375vcore and 2.1 on ram LLC on

Temps are 43-45 idle for both cores.

Any suggestions would help









I just got my board to 3.2 stable last night. I will post screen shots shortly of what my bois looks like. The tricky thing was my ram. I had to set That one setting in bios to 2.00d because my memory freq was trying to boot up at like, 1200 and it's only really 800 stock. Now i'm giong to tighten up my timings. I'll post those screens in a little while though for you. I have the same processor


----------



## Mightylobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *randomflare* 
I just got my board to 3.2 stable last night. I will post screen shots shortly of what my bois looks like. The tricky thing was my ram. I had to set That one setting in bios to 2.00d because my memory freq was trying to boot up at like, 1200 and it's only really 800 stock. Now i'm giong to tighten up my timings. I'll post those screens in a little while though for you. I have the same processor









Cool, thanks.. I just got my to 3.4ghz haha.. I had to set the timing to 2.00d too. Not sure how to tinker with the timings. Running pretty hot tho.. 52-55idle and 73-76 load.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mightylobo* 
Cool, thanks.. I just got my to 3.4ghz haha.. I had to set the timing to 2.00d too. Not sure how to tinker with the timings. Running pretty hot tho.. 52-55idle and 73-76 load.

you have a E6600 randomflare has Q6600 and those temps are real problem thats way to high


----------



## randomflare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


you have a E6600 randomflare has Q6600 and those temps are real problem thats way to high


ah yes I didn't see that you had an E. sorry, anyway I'm glad you got it bumped up a little!! You should REALLY turn down the voltage on your Vcore because like Redalert said, that's way too high.

Still going to post those screens just have to find the time between this homework and the woman. Lol


----------



## randomflare

Here's My current Bios Running at 3.2Ghz on Q6600 With the UD3P


----------



## TheCh3F

What are your temps at 1.45v with your TT water cooling kit?


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Well I have a pretty similar setup. My Vcore is 1.408 on cpuz and my temps idle at around 40C and they load at around 60C.

Right now I'm at around 57% load and my temps are 54-52-48-49


----------



## Murderous Moppet

I need help hitting 4.75GHz for a suicide run with my 8500. It must be achieved!
Here's 4.5GHz @ 1.42v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514026.
I can't get it to get into windows at 4.75GHz @ 1.5v even, I know it's really high, but I just want to get an CPUz validation. It posts at 4.75GHz @ 1.42v.
Couldn't get into Windows:
VCore 1.5v
PLL 1.57v
Term 1.3v
Ref .785v

MCH 1.4v
Ref .76v

Everything else at auto. Going to 9.5x500, any advice?


----------



## randomflare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


What are your temps at 1.45v with your TT water cooling kit?


Mid 40's low 50's on all cores. My second core seems to be my hot one.right now I'm sitting at..... 43 45 39 42. I've been lowering the voltage little by little. So when I hit a stable OC with my absolute lowest voltage I'll update you all.

On a side note, I LOVE This board in comparison to the 780i I had before it. The Nvidia board wasn't even stable at factory settings. Total junk. My onboard sound card never worked right and eventually fried. Very happy with these temps on this board and very happy with it's stability and easy setup!

EDIT: Just hit a solid and stable 3.4! that's 100%!!! Time now to start dropping my voltages again down from 1.45!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514226


----------



## repo_man

I spent some time pushing my e6750 up to 4ghz today. Temps on the CPU seemed good up to an hour. The test failed around 56 mins though. I have the MCH at 1.46v and most other references and stuff on AUTO (I'll get the BIOS list tonight) does anyone have any tips for just an extra bit of stability?


















Edit: This is on sig hardware, Reaper 1066 sticks @2.2v (should I push them a bit higher?) 1:1 divider @1000mhz. I have teh MCH around 1.44v, what is the highest you can really push the NB voltage?


----------



## BiuS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murderous Moppet* 
I need help hitting 4.75GHz for a suicide run with my 8500. It must be achieved!
Here's 4.5GHz @ 1.42v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514026.
I can't get it to get into windows at 4.75GHz @ 1.5v even, I know it's really high, but I just want to get an CPUz validation. It posts at 4.75GHz @ 1.42v.
Couldn't get into Windows:
VCore 1.5v
PLL 1.57v
Term 1.3v
Ref .785v

MCH 1.4v
Ref .76v

Everything else at auto. Going to 9.5x500, any advice?

Rise PLL to 1.61
Term 1.34 or 1.36
Ref .815
MCH above 1.4
ref 0.70 or 0.68

Look this
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...postcount=2291


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I spent some time pushing my e6750 up to 4ghz today. Temps on the CPU seemed good up to an hour. The test failed around 56 mins though. I have the MCH at 1.46v and most other references and stuff on AUTO (I'll get the BIOS list tonight) does anyone have any tips for just an extra bit of stability?

Edit: This is on sig hardware, Reaper 1066 sticks @2.2v (should I push them a bit higher?) 1:1 divider @1000mhz. I have teh MCH around 1.44v, what is the highest you can really push the NB voltage?


Try small ftt's to see if its the cpu or the ram. If it fails ftts then up the northbridge. try one more bump on the mch :s


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Edit: This is on sig hardware, Reaper 1066 sticks @2.2v (should I push them a bit higher?) 1:1 divider @1000mhz. I have teh MCH around 1.44v, what is the highest you can really push the NB voltage?


If your your sticks are suppose to run at 2.2V when running at 1066mhz maybe you could try running at 2.1V since they are slightly underclocked. Maybe...just throwing it out there.

To tell you the truth I haven't messed with my north bridge voltage at all...but then again I'm not pushing the fsb over 400 let alone 500.


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Is there any reason to update bios if I have perfect functionality now (would it allow me to hit higher clocks or decrease vdroop?)


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ipod4ever* 
Try small ftt's to see if its the cpu or the ram. If it fails ftts then up the northbridge. try one more bump on the mch :s

Ok thanks, I'll try that this week when I have some time b/w class and work,lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
If your your sticks are suppose to run at 2.2V when running at 1066mhz maybe you could try running at 2.1V since they are slightly underclocked. Maybe...just throwing it out there.

To tell you the truth I haven't messed with my north bridge voltage at all...but then again I'm not pushing the fsb over 400 let alone 500.

Does anyone know the safe voltage range for the MCH (NB) on this board?


----------



## HyperC

does anybody know why my o/c is more stable when using ET6...I have the voltages all the same if i go in bios and up the fsb 10-15 it's not stable, but when i up it with ET6 it works fine and stable

vcore = 1.3250 on load = 1.260
tt = 1.300
pll = 1.45
mch = 1.40


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HyperC* 
does anybody know why my o/c is more stable when using ET6...I have the voltages all the same if i go in bios and up the fsb 10-15 it's not stable, but when i up it with ET6 it works fine and stable

vcore = 1.3250 on load = 1.260
tt = 1.300
pll = 1.45
mch = 1.40

LLC enabled or disabled?

Oh and, does anyone know when the final F8 bios will be released for the UD3P?


----------



## Vitamin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HyperC* 
does anybody know why my o/c is more stable when using ET6...I have the voltages all the same if i go in bios and up the fsb 10-15 it's not stable, but when i up it with ET6 it works fine and stable

vcore = 1.3250 on load = 1.260
tt = 1.300
pll = 1.45
mch = 1.40

well what are you at for a fsb? I would try and up that v-core a bit


----------



## HyperC

LLC disabled and 485 fsb


----------



## stasio

UD3P BIOS F8 is released on TT Forum


----------



## mattlyall06

i hate waiting for ups


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Ok thanks, I'll try that this week when I have some time b/w class and work,lol.

Does anyone know the safe voltage range for the MCH (NB) on this board?










Maximum recomended by Gigabyte is 1.6V for Mch Core on stock with aircooling.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *randomflare*


Hey i'm somewhat new to the overclocking scene. 
Can anyone help me overclock my rig?

Right now i'm at 2.8ghz with my Q6600
I have this board and I have corsair xms2 ddr2 2gigs x2 (4gigs total)
Timing is set to 5 5 5 18
ram voltage is set to 2.1

I have the general idea of how to OC but, wha ti don't know is, how high can I take some voltages? I'm not sure what some of the bois voltages mean. I understand some correspond to the CPU and Nbridge and sbridge and whatnot.

But i don't know what cpu terminal voltage means. along with some of the other settings.

Basically I need a breakdown of what each of the voltages means if someone could do that for me









If it helps I am water cooled so i know I can crank my vcore up darn near 1.5v

Thanks for any help!


Cpu vID please.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Maximum recomended by Gigabyte is 1.6V for Mch Core on stock with aircooling.


Oh snap, then I can bump mine up a notch or two more then. I was thinking I had to be close to the cap. Sweet, +







thanks!


----------



## redalert

Mch voltage doesnt seem to have an effect on my OC at all. I can get stable @ 3.8 with my mch voltage at 1.3


----------



## arjo_reich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Oh snap, then I can bump mine up a notch or two more then. I was thinking I had to be close to the cap. Sweet, +







thanks!

I would suggest, first, however, that you pull your board and replace the thermal compound on both the NB and SB before bumping it up much higher. If you have any thermal sensors that you can stick down under their stock chipset coolers to monitor those temps, I'd do that too but as I don't have one currently I'm not going to say it's a must have.

I *really++* want to get a T-Balancer bigNG but the shipping from Austria is almost as much as the damn product itself and I can't justify paying that at the moment...


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Oh snap, then I can bump mine up a notch or two more then. I was thinking I had to be close to the cap. Sweet, +







thanks!


Np, you've got a great OC going there already, GL and keep us updated.


----------



## Robilar

F8 bios was just released (link on front page).

I don't know how it differs from the F8f beta though...


----------



## MADMAX22

Hey guys just got back from frys and now have this board in hand (EP45-UD3P (rev1.1)

For now gonna throw the E8400 on it with 2x2gb gskill. Without having to read thru the entire 187 pages of this thread was looking for some insight.

Is it necessary temp wise to replace the NB and such tim? Just wondering if stock can handle the high fsb these boards can do, I usually replace it on my boards but was gonna be lazy this time.

Any other crazy things I should know besides to update bios and such once I get it running.


----------



## {Artem}

Hey, guys! Have a little problem... want to flash my video card on this motherboard but it doesn't want to boot from a usb stick (either setting in the bios boot device priority or pressing f12 during post). i've done for a hundreds of times on the other computer, i'm currently running f8f bios, before it was f7! Should i go back to f4 or some other?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arjo_reich*


I would suggest, first, however, that you pull your board and replace the thermal compound on both the NB and SB before bumping it up much higher. If you have any thermal sensors that you can stick down under their stock chipset coolers to monitor those temps, I'd do that too but as I don't have one currently I'm not going to say it's a must have.

I *really++* want to get a T-Balancer bigNG but the shipping from Austria is almost as much as the damn product itself and I can't justify paying that at the moment...


I replaced the stock TIM with AS5 the day I got this board







And I've taken the blue 'top plates' off the coolers, really helps airflow. At the 1.46v (MCH) I'm at now, stressing the NB doesn't get very hot to the touch. I will keep an eye on it as I raise the voltage, thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Np, you've got a great OC going there already, GL and keep us updated.


Thanks man, will do! I'll hopefully have some time this weekend to stabilize it


----------



## PR1M3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Hey guys just got back from frys and now have this board in hand (EP45-UD3P (rev1.1)

For now gonna throw the E8400 on it with 2x2gb gskill. Without having to read thru the entire 187 pages of this thread was looking for some insight.

Is it necessary temp wise to replace the NB and such tim? Just wondering if stock can handle the high fsb these boards can do, I usually replace it on my boards but was gonna be lazy this time.

Any other crazy things I should know besides to update bios and such once I get it running.


I have been over 500FSB and 1.58v on mch, and it still stays pretty damn cool with the stock tim. Repoman took the blue caps off of the sinks which I think is a great idea. Will keep them even cooler.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PR1M3R*


I have been over 500FSB and 1.58v on mch, and it still stays pretty damn cool with the stock tim. Repoman took the blue caps off of the sinks which I think is a great idea. Will keep them even cooler.


Yea, it helps *alot* taking those covers off! Like I said, my NB isn't hot at 1.46v (not like burn your finger hot for sure)


----------



## MADMAX22

Yeah I pulled it all off, gonna go after market and hold onto the stock stuff for now.

The PWM HS that connects to the NB was only contacting two of the mosfets. Kind of annoying. The other single one was fine and had good contact with all of them.

Anyways gonna get this beastie going tonight hopefully.


----------



## TheCh3F

Been working on some OC's and made it to 525x7 tonight on my Q6600. I can't get windows to load the desktop at 530x7 but I'm too tired to keep moving up tonight. Here a fun pic


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Been working on some OC's and made it to 525x7 tonight on my Q6600. I can't get windows to load the desktop at 530x7 but I'm too tired to keep moving up tonight. Here a fun pic










Wow that's pretty impressive.


----------



## MADMAX22

OK question. I installed the board fine and everything seems to work great.

MCH 1.2 and raised cpu voltage and ram voltage and booted straight in at 500, playing around.

Temps though, does anyone have any issue with E8400 and temp reading on this board. I have one sensor that is stuck at 37c and the other reads below 37c but wont go above that. The temp sensors worked fine on my asus and abit boards with this same cpu.


----------



## javier

What, if any, changed from F7 to F8?


----------



## Lemmy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


OK question. I installed the board fine and everything seems to work great.

MCH 1.2 and raised cpu voltage and ram voltage and booted straight in at 500, playing around.

Temps though, does anyone have any issue with E8400 and temp reading on this board. I have one sensor that is stuck at 37c and the other reads below 37c but wont go above that. The temp sensors worked fine on my asus and abit boards with this same cpu.


I've had 2 E8400's (one C0 the other E0), different board, but both had stuck sensors.


----------



## InTeL

how do u pull that cover off? which direction because i dont want to rip the whole thing out lol


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InTeL* 
how do u pull that cover off? which direction because i dont want to rip the whole thing out lol

I used a small screwdriver (you can use anything small enough to get in there and pry) and pried it off from the side, like at the end of "GIGABYTE". Once I got it slightly pulled up on the edge, I pulled it from the top (near the CPU) and just kept pulling the tape off until I peeled it off (from the cpu down to the PCI slots). It's not hard, just be gentle. Gentle, constant pressure and the tape will peel.


----------



## TheCh3F

Anyone have some before and after temps with this NB mod?


----------



## Robilar

As neat as it may sound, I very much doubt there is any real benefit to it. I've run quads as high as 4.4ghz and duals at 4.8 without the nb getting even close to its thermal limit.

Also if you do not remount it correctly, say bye bye to your warranty.


----------



## repo_man

Rob: I can't speak on hitting the NB thermal limit, I can say however, that before I took the cover off the NB would be hot enough to burn your finger. Now it isn't much over warm to the touch.









And yes, keep in my kiddies, if you can't get it back on, by by warranty!

Edit: I bumped the MCH voltage up from 1.44 to 1.46 and so far I'm 2 hour 15mins stable running Orthos.


----------



## Robilar

Thats not right then. I have a thermal probe inserted inside the nb area and have never seen temps north of mid 40's celcius. Mind you I did strip away the unit, cleaned it and reapplied AS5 on the NB which may have helped.


----------



## randomflare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Been working on some OC's and made it to 525x7 tonight on my Q6600. I can't get windows to load the desktop at 530x7 but I'm too tired to keep moving up tonight. Here a fun pic










Can you post screens of your bios?


----------



## angrysasquatch

Does anybody know how to isolate the audio from the signal noise of the rest of the mobo? What part of the board is receiving the signal noise (what does the audio processing)?


----------



## Robilar

That would be the codec chip on the board. I'll post a pic of its location.


----------



## Cyberbot

The DS3P is almost like this one, right? And does it run on the same BIOS?


----------



## Robilar

They are very different in a bunch of different ways, especially in overclocking headroom. The UD3 designation is (as I detailed on the front page), double copper layers inside the PCB that makes a real difference in temps right across the board.

Also, it has had numerous bios releases (due to its popularity)


----------



## Cyberbot

Okay, but will I be able to overclock with the DS3P, right? or does it suck at that?


----------



## Robilar

The DS3P is a decent board for overclocking, the UD3 series is currently the best LGA775 based board for overclocking though.


----------



## Cyberbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


The DS3P is a decent board for overclocking, the UD3 series is currently the best LGA775 based board for overclocking though.


Ok, do you think it can handle a Q9550 oc to 4GHz?


----------



## Robilar

Hard to say. You'd need 470 FSB to do it.

Is your chip an E0?


----------



## mattlyall06

gaaahh! i hate waiting for ups. they've delayed delivery until tomorrow! bah!










edit: how easy is it to pull off the NB cover? if i do that should i just go ahead and take the whole thing off and apply some AS5?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattlyall06* 
edit: how easy is it to pull off the NB cover? if i do that should i just go ahead and take the whole thing off and apply some AS5?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I used a small screwdriver (you can use anything small enough to get in there and pry) and pried it off from the side, like at the end of "GIGABYTE". Once I got it slightly pulled up on the edge, I pulled it from the top (near the CPU) and just kept pulling the tape off until I peeled it off (from the cpu down to the PCI slots). It's not hard, just be gentle. Gentle, constant pressure and the tape will peel.


----------



## mattlyall06




----------



## Cyberbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Hard to say. You'd need 470 FSB to do it.

Is your chip an E0?

Uhm, I'm new to hw and stuff, so whats E0 and I dont know if my chip is E0


----------



## mattlyall06

open up cpuz, on the cpu tab it has a box that says 'revision'. there it should say whether or not you have an E0.


----------



## Cyberbot

Thanks.
No, I have C1.
Will I be able to OC to 4GHz on a DS3P then?


----------



## mattlyall06

whats your chips VID? use coretemp

i dont see why it wouldnt OC to 4ghz


----------



## javier

People have been seeing good results with C1's on this board anyway. I think getting 4ghz on UD3 shouldn't be an issue as long as your cooling is good...


----------



## Cyberbot

I don't have the UD3 but DS3


----------



## MADMAX22

Well playing around today and I got my E3110 up to 600fsb. I could get up to 620 and run memtest86 for a while but couldnt boot into windows vista at that fsb so knocked it down to 600 to boot in and get a cpuz validation. Had a screenie but she crashed before I could save it lol. Still pretty cool.

I think if I had some better cooling on the NB I may be able to get higher. The fsb seemed to scale pretty good with vmch increase.

Linky http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=516599


----------



## ipod4ever

omg thats amazing

u got ne settings, im just curious


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ipod4ever* 
omg thats amazing

u got ne settings, im just curious

yeah sorry

Um vcore was around 1.36 or so
Vmch was at 1.4 for 600 to boot into windows.
Vddr was at 2.34, timings were set to 6-6-6-18

Performance enhance -standard
Ram frequency 2.00D

I think most everything else was on auto.


----------



## Smokewagen

I can't seem to get 3.6ghz stable using a 8x multiplier(fails prime95 in 6 min or less) 9x works fine but from what I've read 8x is better performance, any ideas on getting a stable 3.6ghz at 8x?

Screenshot of 8hrs Orthos at 3.6 ghz x9.


----------



## MADMAX22

Whats your vmch at?


----------



## Smokewagen

vmch was on auto had my vcore at 1.30 still learning about overclocking so I havn't been adjusting voltages. Is the difference between running at 8x versus 9x worth it?


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smokewagen*


vmch was on auto had my vcore at 1.30 still learning about overclocking so I havn't been adjusting voltages. Is the difference between running at 8x versus 9x worth it?


Well it all depends, running a high fsb can sometimes net you more performance but just running at 8x isnt gonna make your cpu perform faster. Its usually from running a higher fsb. Now you have to remember that cpu speed is the best but cpu speed with high fsb is the best.

Atleast for benching, if everything is stable a 444x9 wont be as fast as 500x8 because you have raised the fsb so much. However you can loose this performance if you change strap settings. Its still a pretty small performance gain but I guess it depends on what your doing.

If your new to ocing then run it at 9, read some guides and take it slow and ask questions. However with this dont take the first response from someone as the rules of the game, they could be idiots lol.


----------



## quicksilv3r

wow, Finally read all 191 pages to get here and sending PM's to a few regarding settings.

I'm such a N00b at overclocking and having a very difficult time understanding strap settings, I get the basic idea, and now having my system since this past Saturday, I ran 3dmark 06 on Sat night and got 12K, no overclocking that I can think of except for my video card, and now when I run it I get around 8K while having my E8400 at 3.6ghz but I think i screwed something in the bios that is slowing everything down.

Any help on a basic OC to 4.0ghz would be awesome. I know its trial and error, and I have printed out about 5-7 different bios setups, but I dont know where to start lol


----------



## DeadSkull

Finally got my Antec Signature SG850 psu installed, time to do some Q9650 overclocking.

vID 1.25V, 4.0 should be easy with a Q9650 right?


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Finally got my Antec Signature SG850 psu installed, time to do some Q9650 overclocking.

vID 1.25V, 4.0 should be easy with a Q9650 right?


shouldnt be much of a problem at all


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


shouldnt be much of a problem at all


Actually it managed to turn into a rather extended problem.

Finally managed to boot into Windows at 445fsb * 9.

Had to downclock ram to 445Mhz to do so, every other higher SPD setting proves to be unstable.


----------



## DeadSkull

Running IBT with my Q9650 at 4.104 Ghz as I type.
The settings are the following

456x9 FSB

DRAM Performance Control
System Memory Multiplier - 2.00B ( 456Mhz x 2 )
SPD - 5 5 5 15 (manual)

Cpu
LLC - Enabled
Cpu Vcore - 1.325
Termination - 1.36V
PLL - 1.5V
Cpu reference - 0.861

Mch
Core - 1.40V
Mch reference - 0.941V
Dram
Dram Voltage - 1.90V

For some reason whenever I try to change System Memory multiplier to anything higher for faster ram speed ( my sticks are rated at 1100 1.9V), constant BSOD and crashing. With the above voltage settings I cant even boot into Windows at 4.005Ghz if I try 2.40B for 1083 Mhz memory speed.

Current motherboard bios is F5 official (straight from Gigabyte site).

edit/ passed 20 IBT runs at above settings.


----------



## MADMAX22

I think that maybe the issue may be with the straps that you are trying to run in when the ram is set to the dividers. Im not sure because Im not 100% positive of the 45chipset. Looking at the bios anything other then D forces it to run in the lower straps. This could be tightening up your subtimings more then the ram or the NB can handle.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
I think that maybe the issue may be with the straps that you are trying to run in when the ram is set to the dividers. Im not sure because Im not 100% positive of the 45chipset. Looking at the bios anything other then D forces it to run in the lower straps. This could be tightening up your subtimings more then the ram or the NB can handle.

I was more thinking along the lines that F5 bios maybe to blame. Will check later if that is indeed the problem when I flash the mobo the f7 or newer bios.

Managed to get 4.302 Ghz stable, so far it passed 20 IBT runs but it looks like xp 32 pro OS is getting more and more corrupted. Once I'm finished figuring out final 24/7 stable oc I'll probably have to reinstall xp 32 pro again.

Temperatures are starting to get a bit high, two cores shoot up to 71C in IBT with ambient of around 68F. Should I consider getting Shin Etsu thermal compound from perfomance-pcs; how much better is that vs OCZ freeze, my current favorite?


----------



## DeadSkull

Hmm...I'm starting to wonder if the proper ratio of MCH vCore to MCH reference for 45nm quads should be lower then 0.691. For me whenever I tried to bring up MCH reference value close to 0.691 of MCH Core, instability increased.

Im thinking perhaps 0.63-0.64 of MCH core should be ideal ratio, can anyone else confirm?


----------



## mattlyall06

Q9650 445 X 9 4005MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.35GHz...........................[ 445 x 9 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 445]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40B ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1068 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ Auto ]
tWTR............................................[ Auto ]
tWR.............................................[ Auto ]
tRFC............................................[ Auto ]
tRTP............................................[ Auto ]
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 7 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 7 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1066 ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 7 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1066 ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.20000 ]...................[ 1.25625 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.20 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ Normal ]
CPU Reference [ 0.766 ]...................[ 0.785 ]

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.180 ]
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ 0.800 ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ Auto ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.100 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

CPU Multithreading..............................[ Disabled ]
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]

so thats where im at right now. the only things i changed when i was trying 4.25ghz and 4.5ghz was the FSB and vcore (both POSTed but only 4.25 made it to windows). linpack tops out at 62C. whad'ya guys think?


----------



## rep602

Hey guys, got my system up and running. I am totally new to overclocking and would like some help. I'd like to get a 24/7 stable 3.6-3.8 out of my processor. Not sure where to begin thats what you guys are here for!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## lowkickqop

Does anyone know how to boot this motherboard without having it hooked up to the case power switch? If at all possible.


----------



## ipod4ever

Use a screwdriver and jam them in the pins.(that sounds so horrible)

Just touch the pins where you would connect the power switch. If u want I can take a pic.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


Does anyone know how to boot this motherboard without having it hooked up to the case power switch? If at all possible.


Just use a flathead screwdriver and manually short those two pins (for power). It's the same as pushing a switch


----------



## DuRoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattlyall06* 
Q9650 445 X 9 4005MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.35GHz...........................[ 445 x 9 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 445]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40B ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1068 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

******Channel A Driving Settings******

******Channel B Timing Settings******

******Channel B Driving Settings******

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.20000 ]...................[ 1.25625 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.20 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ Normal ]
CPU Reference [ 0.766 ]...................[ 0.785 ]

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.180 ]
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ 0.800 ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ Auto ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.100 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

so thats where im at right now. the only things i changed when i was trying 4.25ghz and 4.5ghz was the FSB and vcore (both POSTed but only 4.25 made it to windows). linpack tops out at 62C. whad'ya guys think?


Those are awesome voltages for that OC man. I've been so close to the order button


----------



## mattlyall06

still goin


----------



## DuRoc

I'm still not sure about LLC being enabled though. I leave it disabled on my e8400.


----------



## TheCh3F

I settled with 520x7 @ 1.36v on my Q6600. My Redlines are topping out around 520Mhz so I can't go any higher and remain stable. Here's a screenie


----------



## rep602

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rep602*


Hey guys, got my system up and running. I am totally new to overclocking and would like some help. I'd like to get a 24/7 stable 3.6-3.8 out of my processor. Not sure where to begin thats what you guys are here for!

Thanks for the help.


Also I just checked cpu-z:

Core speed: 1999.6 -2000.4
Multiplyer: x6
Bus speed: 333.3 mhz
Rated fsb: 1333.1-3

I thought the chip had a multi of 8..

And is it normal for cores #0-2 to be in the mid-to uppper 30s but have core #3 at 41 constantly, it seems like it never moves from there...


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rep602*


Also I just checked cpu-z:

Core speed: 1999.6 -2000.4
Multiplyer: x6
Bus speed: 333.3 mhz
Rated fsb: 1333.1-3

I thought the chip had a multi of 8..


Intel Speedstep drops the multi back to 6 if your CPU is idle. You can disable it in the bios.


----------



## Robilar

My current Q9650 requires very low voltages for 4ghz


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


My current Q9650 requires very low voltages for 4ghz


Robilar keeps showing his O.C because of his kick ass voltages...

Yes we know Robliar that you have a godly chip on your hands


----------



## mattlyall06

i starting to find out that this board is EXTREMELY sensitive when it comes to gtl ref values


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


i starting to find out that this board is EXTREMELY sensitive when it comes to gtl ref values


What would you suggest as far as the ref's go?


----------



## mattlyall06

well its hard to say since they vary from board to board and cpu to cpu. but what has worked for me is this:

this is for 45nm only ill have to check what it should be for 65nm

set your cpu term (vtt) to 1.2
then set cpu ref to .76
then set mch ref to .76
then increase your cpu term (vtt) to a notch or two BELOW your Vcore
your cpu ref and mch ref will change when you change the cpu term (vtt).
this has always worked for me when trying to get stable.
if you arent stable after doing this then raise mch ref one notch.

i was having trouble getting 4.25ghz 473x9 stable @ 1.32vcore, and doing the above has helped me greatly. prime has been running for an hour now, no errors, whereas before it would run a minute or two before a BSOD.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
Robilar keeps showing his O.C because of his kick ass voltages...

Yes we know Robliar that you have a godly chip on your hands


























Actually there was another reason; the same chip on my rampage formula needs more vcore at 4ghz for stability.

Imagine, a $150 motherboard performing better than a $300 motherboard....


----------



## rep602

Still need help getting to 3.6-3.8 ghz (stable) on my 9550 e0. I haven't changed anything in the bios, so everything is stock. Also not sure how to turn off speed step..Sorry if I sound like a big noob, just don't want to mess anything up.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*











Actually there was another reason; the same chip on my rampage formula needs more vcore at 4ghz for stability.

Imagine, a $150 motherboard performing better than a $300 motherboard....


I agree that this mobo is well worth the money. Out performed both my DFI DK P35 and X38.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


well its hard to say since they vary from board to board and cpu to cpu. but what has worked for me is this:

this is for 45nm only ill have to check what it should be for 65nm

set your cpu term (vtt) to 1.2
then set cpu ref to .76
then set mch ref to .76
then increase your cpu term (vtt) to a notch or two BELOW your Vcore
your cpu ref and mch ref will change when you change the cpu term (vtt).
this has always worked for me when trying to get stable.
if you arent stable after doing this then raise mch ref one notch.

i was having trouble getting 4.25ghz 473x9 stable @ 1.32vcore, and doing the above has helped me greatly. prime has been running for an hour now, no errors, whereas before it would run a minute or two before a BSOD.


Mch ref should be a lot less then 0.76 of Mch core.

Heres my 60+ IBT proof settings for 4.302 Ghz.

478x9
Dram Performance Control
Performance Enhance - Standard
System Memory Multiplier - 2.00B (956)
DRAM Timings Selectable - Manual (5 5 5 15)
Cpu
LLC- Enabled
Vcore - 1.375 (1.344 in cpuz)
Termination - 1.34
PLL - 1.5
Reference -0.848
Mch
Mch Core - 1.46V
REference - 0.928 (0.633 of Mch core)
Dram 
Dram Voltage - 1.9V

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*











Actually there was another reason; the same chip on my rampage formula needs more vcore at 4ghz for stability.

Imagine, a $150 motherboard performing better than a $300 motherboard....


Whats the maximum you can clock your Q9650 to while remaining within Intel vcore safety spec limits?


----------



## jchapman805

well u know ive had this mobo for a while now and i couldnt figure out why when i played video games i would get this artifact that would turn my computers colors inverted in video games and lock up with a beep sound for the longest time..but now i figured it out..i had to disable my use multi gpu function in the nvidia panel and it took care of my stability issues i have the 9800gx2 on xp with 4gb of ram. gigabyte told me to remove some ram cause of xp limitations but when i disabled to multi gpu i still get such good fps i really dont care about taking out the ram...im to lazy lol


----------



## repo_man

I just replaced my NB cooler, what do you guys use to check board temps with? All I have is CoreTemp for my 6750


----------



## DeadSkull

Anybody know of a guide for what to do with Cpu Clock Skew and Mch Clock Skew?
I read somewhere that tweaking those two can let you get away with less vcore for stability.


----------



## javier

I've found on this board that cpu skew doesn't need to be set, but mch skew of 50-100 works well and seems to allow voltages...


----------



## shredzy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


I agree that this mobo is well worth the money. Out performed both my DFI DK P35 and X38.


Just a question, what is your mch voltage settings at to reach your fsb?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shredzy*


Just a question, what is your mch voltage settings at to reach your fsb?


For 520 FSB I needed 1.56v to the NB.


----------



## javier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


For 520 FSB I needed 1.56v to the NB.


When I hit 520x8.5 that's pretty much what I needed to...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


For 520 FSB I needed 1.56v to the NB.


Wow! I thought running mine at 1.50 was risky. I might bump it up some more and go for higher, I couldn't get stable at 500x8 on my 65nm


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Wow! I thought running mine at 1.50 was risky. I might bump it up some more and go for higher, I couldn't get stable at 500x8 on my 65nm


This NB should be able to handle up to 1.6 with ample case cooling.


----------



## quicksilv3r

ok so this was an unsuccessfull weekend for overclocking cause I have no clue what I'm doing.

Maybe I can get some more input. My system can boot at 4ghz but once in windows, its not stable, or it might be "stable" for a bit, and then crash.

I'm wondering how to make it stable. I know 1 thing for sure, and maybe its a heat thing cause right now i'm using the stock Intel HSF, so that could be hindering a bit.

But I would assume that because I can boot into windows and sometimes actually use it, that I would have to up the MCH and Vcore? But I have no clue whats safe without killing the CPU


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quicksilv3r* 
ok so this was an unsuccessfull weekend for overclocking cause I have no clue what I'm doing.

Maybe I can get some more input. My system can boot at 4ghz but once in windows, its not stable, or it might be "stable" for a bit, and then crash.

I'm wondering how to make it stable. I know 1 thing for sure, and maybe its a heat thing cause right now i'm using the stock Intel HSF, so that could be hindering a bit.

But I would assume that because I can boot into windows and sometimes actually use it, that I would have to up the MCH and Vcore? But I have no clue whats safe without killing the CPU

More vcore. You can probably leave the mch at stock for overclocking a dual core, you only need high northbridge voltages on a quad.

The generally accepted safe(ish) vcore is 1.3625v.

Keep in mind that "safe" is a variable, it's not "safe" or "unsafe", it's more or less safe. Anything past stock settings is getting unsafe.

You probably won't be able to get 4 ghz on stock cooling, the stock cooling is built for 3 ghz and nothing more. You're going to be running very high temps which can kill chips just as easily as high voltages.


----------



## quicksilv3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch* 
More vcore. You can probably leave the mch at stock for overclocking a dual core, you only need high northbridge voltages on a quad.

The generally accepted safe(ish) vcore is 1.3625v.

Keep in mind that "safe" is a variable, it's not "safe" or "unsafe", it's more or less safe. Anything past stock settings is getting unsafe.

You probably won't be able to get 4 ghz on stock cooling, the stock cooling is built for 3 ghz and nothing more. You're going to be running very high temps which can kill chips just as easily as high voltages.

Ok thats good to know, I had the Vcore up to 1.32 and knowing that I have a stock cooler, would also be an obstactle. I am planning on getting in a month or so, a Contact Core Freezer so hopefully that will help yield better overclocks, cause right now i'm sitting at 3.6Ghz, and for some reason, my 3dmark scores went down after I overclocked. At stock speeds I was at 12.4K now when I bench, i'm sitting at 8.7K roughly. Weird lol
+1 for you for the quick answer and hopefully will help.


----------



## MADMAX22

I was wondering but dont you guys worry about the spec limit of your mobo chipset. I know P35 was something less then 1.35 or 1.3, Personally I dont care all that much but then again I ran a E8400 at 1.4 or above and didnt bother it in the least bit but I hear everyone will freak out if you run it over 1.365 or whatever it is. So why arent you all worried about your NB chips.

Just wondering.


----------



## Robilar

NB voltage and vcore are two very different things. NB voltages are temperature limited more than anything else. excessive vcore on a cpu can cause degradation over time even if temps are within spec.


----------



## go4life

im getting this board too


----------



## MADMAX22

Not entirely ture, NB will degrade just like a cpu will. Im just not sure what voltages will cause it to do that.


----------



## Robilar

I've never fried a nb on the many many boards I've used. I have however, fried two cpus...


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quicksilv3r*


Ok thats good to know, I had the Vcore up to 1.32 and knowing that I have a stock cooler, would also be an obstactle. I am planning on getting in a month or so, a Contact Core Freezer so hopefully that will help yield better overclocks, cause right now i'm sitting at 3.6Ghz, and for some reason, my 3dmark scores went down after I overclocked. At stock speeds I was at 12.4K now when I bench, i'm sitting at 8.7K roughly. Weird lol
+1 for you for the quick answer and hopefully will help.


I wouldnt get the core contact freezer they tend to lose pressure and come loose on Intel Cpu's I would get this instead http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233029


----------



## quicksilv3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


I wouldnt get the core contact freezer they tend to lose pressure and come loose on Intel Cpu's I would get this instead http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233029


thanks but the Canadian egg doesn't have it







and I have been reading that the CCF doesn't play too nice with the UD3P but it will work, but I will look into your statement about it not playing well with Intel


----------



## Robilar

NCIX has the backplate separately here in canada


----------



## og4tcm

So wait, my CCF won't work with this board? Will I still be able to reach 3.6 with decent temps with the UD3P?

I'm using the CCF with IC7...

I want to get this board now, but now that I hear CCF doesnt sit well... *sigh*


----------



## mdgiest72

My first post here just setup this upgrade.
Been tweakin and testin hopeing to get some pointers.
At current settings ran OCCT for ten minutes no problems.
Also ran 3 cycles of 3d Mark 06 and One of Vantage no problems.
Would like to go higher maybe 4.5GHz but not sure with setup.
All Config info in text file. Also HDD set to AHCI incase forgot to put in.

thanks in advance.

Quote:



---System Specs---

E8500 E0 @ 4256
2GB Corsair Dom. 8500C5D V1.5 @ 5-5-5-15 2.1V
Gigabyte EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.1 Bios F8f
Zalman 9700LED
EVGA 9600GSO 384MB
SB X-Fi Gamer
ATI 650 PCI TV Tuner
Vista SP1 32bit
BFG 680W PS
Maxtor DiamondMax 10 6L300S0 300GB 16MB 7200 SATA 1.5 Boot
Seagate Barracuda ST3160827AS 160GB 8MB 7200 SATA 1.5
SAMSUNG Spinpoint F1 HD753LJ 750GB 32MB 7200 SATA 3.0Gb
LG GH22LS30 Black SATA DVDR
Antec 900
Acer P191w 19" 1440x900/75HZ 5ms LCD
Klipsh 2.1
G5 Mouse
USB Rubber Keyboard
Logitech Quickcam Fusion

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.25

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 448 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:Set to 100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<< 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1075
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ......................................... 5
tRP'........................................... 5
tRAS.......................................... 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... 4 Set Auto
tWTR.......................................... 4 Set Auto
tWR............................................ 8 Set Auto
tRFC........................................... 68 Set Auto
tRTP........................................... 4 Set Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ 1066

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................: 1 <<< Leave for all below as well (all Left put in readings)
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................: 0 Set Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................: 0 Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................: 0 Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 8 Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: 8 Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: 7 Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................: 9 Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................: 0 <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................: 0 Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................: 0 Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................: 0 Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 8 Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: 8 Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: 7 Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................: 9 Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.â€¦â€¦â€¦... Manual
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................:1.3687 5Bios 1.328 CPU-Z drop to 1.296 under load
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*.......: @1.3V<<< Leave
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: @1.57V<< Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much

CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*.......: [email protected] Auto<<< .64% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly

Don't Have CPU Reference2â€¦â€¦â€¦,,0.800V*.......:<<< .67% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: @1.340V<<
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V...........; [email protected] Auto<<< Leave
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........: Auto<<< Leave
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.550V............: Normal<<< Leave
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............: Normal<<< Leave

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.1V same Windows
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: Auto<<< Leave
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto<<< Leave
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto<<< Leave

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Enabled] *Note* Must be enabled to flash from USB

CPU temps C0 C1
Idle 40 41
Load Orthos 59 59
Load OCCT 71 71

GPU Settings
Core Shader Memory Fan Idle Load Setting
550 1375 800 Auto 53 71 Stock
598 1495 901 75% 48 71 OC 1
648 1620 949 100% 45 71 OC2 (SSC Specs)

3DMark06 Three [email protected] Settings
GPU Settings Stock OC 1 OC 2 SSC
Overall 9244 10253 10778
SM2 3852 4309 4570
HDR/SM3 3582 4004 4255
CPU 3592 3812 3815

3DMark Vantage OC 2 (SSC)@Defaut Performance
Overall P5024
GPU 3951
CPU 27131


----------



## DeadSkull

Hey guys, I think ET6 may be capable of picking up idle temps for Q9650. Supposedly by ET6 my Q9650 right now is idling at 23C and I've tested with IBT to see if ET6 values reflect real temp values.

I know that ET6 just shows a single value for core temp but is it accurate or just a glitch?


----------



## go4life

Hey everyone!

I was just wondering, what is the max ``Safe`` NB volt I can use on this board?
Just fine to know before I start overclocking hehe

thanks!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Hey everyone!

I was just wondering, what is the max ``Safe`` NB volt I can use on this board?
Just fine to know before I start overclocking hehe

thanks!

Iirc, someone said a few pages back 1.6v on MCH core. I'm running mine at 1.5v, some here are at 1.56/1.58v.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Iirc, someone said a few pages back 1.6v on MCH core. I'm running mine at 1.5v, some here are at 1.56/1.58v.









ok









thanks a lot mate! *gives fake rep*


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
ok









thanks a lot mate! *gives fake rep*









Hooray, e-cookies! Nom nom nom


----------



## go4life

haha









Everyone loves cookies









edit: only a few days until I get oc'ed account *nom nom*


----------



## MADMAX22

ok so who here has been playing with there ram settings?

I was playing around with mine ud3p, 3220, 420 fsb with quad at 3.36 ram at 840mhz.

So I left the ram acceleration thing on extreme and have all my timings set manually. I changed between 2.00B to 2.00D and got better performance out of 2.00D. Also using memset I noticed that my performance level went from 10 to 9. Everest confirms better performance as well.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Hey everyone!

I was just wondering, what is the max ``Safe`` NB volt I can use on this board?
Just fine to know before I start overclocking hehe

thanks!

Gigabyte recomends 1.6V max for Mch Core (northbridge) under air cooling.


----------



## go4life

thanks


----------



## steel_st

Hi all - new to the forum.

I'm a newbie trying to overclock and was hoping to get some advise. Trying to overclock a q6600 (B3, not G0) chip with this board and I'm unsure about my voltage settings. I've done some research and read through sections of this thread, so I have some general knowledge. Trying to hit 3.2Ghz with a 1:1 fsb/ram.

Computer Specs:
Have 4 gigs (2 x 2Ghz) Patriot Extreme Performance DDR2 sticks, rated 800, 5-5-5-12 timing, suggested voltage from manufacture is 1.9-2.0V. Using a Cooler Master Hyper N520 CPU cooler. Have a StealthXstream 600 Watt ATX 12V Power Supply.

Here's what I've tried:
Ran CPU clock ratio at 8x with CPU Host Frequency at 400, changed Performance Enhance to Standard (instead of Turbo), set the System Memory Multiplier (SPD) at 2.00D, left the standard and advanced timing control on Auto, left load-line calibration disabled, left all voltage settings on Auto.

Ran a Prime95 test for a few hours (maybe 2-3) and nothing failed, but the cores were running around 65C when stressing, and that just seemed too high so I stopped. I've seen screen shots of people running higher than 3.2Ghz with lower core temps so I know I need to do some adjusting.

Current Voltage Settings in BIOS:

Load Line Calibration: disabled
CPU VCore: 1.3125 [auto]
CPU Termination: 1.2 [auto]
CPU PLL: 1.5 [auto]
CPU Reference: .76 [auto]

MCH Core: 1.1 [auto]
MCH Reference: .76 [auto]
MCH/DRAM Reference: .90 [auto]
ICH I/O: 1.5 [auto]
ICH Core: 1.1 [auto]

DRAM Voltage: 1.8 [auto]
DRAM Termination: .9 [auto]
Channel A Reference: .9 [auto]
Channel B Reference: .9 [auto]

Should I enable load-line calibration to reduce vdroop since I have a 65nm chip? Do I need to manually set my standard timings to 5-5-5-12 or leave them on auto?

Please help....Thanks!


----------



## quicksilv3r

woohoo, officially stable at 4.0Ghz now. I'm using Folding @ home as my stress test as its going with no hiccups now for an hour plus

Thanks for all the input and tips through out the entire thread all 197 lol


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steel_st*


Hi all - new to the forum.

I'm a newbie trying to overclock and was hoping to get some advise. Trying to overclock a q6600 (B3, not G0) chip with this board and I'm unsure about my voltage settings. I've done some research and read through sections of this thread, so I have some general knowledge. Trying to hit 3.2Ghz with a 1:1 fsb/ram.

Computer Specs:
Have 4 gigs (2 x 2Ghz) Patriot Extreme Performance DDR2 sticks, rated 800, 5-5-5-12 timing, suggested voltage from manufacture is 1.9-2.0V. Using a Cooler Master Hyper N520 CPU cooler. Have a StealthXstream 600 Watt ATX 12V Power Supply.

Here's what I've tried:
Ran CPU clock ratio at 8x with CPU Host Frequency at 400, changed Performance Enhance to Standard (instead of Turbo), set the System Memory Multiplier (SPD) at 2.00D, left the standard and advanced timing control on Auto, left load-line calibration disabled, left all voltage settings on Auto.

Ran a Prime95 test for a few hours (maybe 2-3) and nothing failed, but the cores were running around 65C when stressing, and that just seemed too high so I stopped. I've seen screen shots of people running higher than 3.2Ghz with lower core temps so I know I need to do some adjusting.

Current Voltage Settings in BIOS:

Load Line Calibration: disabled
CPU VCore: 1.3125 [auto]
CPU Termination: 1.2 [auto]
CPU PLL: 1.5 [auto]
CPU Reference: .76 [auto]

MCH Core: 1.1 [auto]
MCH Reference: .76 [auto]
MCH/DRAM Reference: .90 [auto]
ICH I/O: 1.5 [auto]
ICH Core: 1.1 [auto]

DRAM Voltage: 1.8 [auto]
DRAM Termination: .9 [auto]
Channel A Reference: .9 [auto]
Channel B Reference: .9 [auto]

Should I enable load-line calibration to reduce vdroop since I have a 65nm chip? Do I need to manually set my standard timings to 5-5-5-12 or leave them on auto?

Please help....Thanks!


First of enable LLC, it does wonder for 65nm quads. Two whats your Q6600 vid?

The motherboard overvolts hardcore whenever you start overclocking and leaving everything on auto. Below is my suggested template for 3.2. You might have to either increase or decrease (most likely decrease) several of the volt settings, namely vcore/ mch core and cpu term once you start testing with prime 95.

CPU VCore: 1.35
CPU Termination: 1.34
CPU PLL: 1.5 
CPU Reference: 0.8978, or anything close to it.

MCH Core: 1.38
MCH Reference: .somewhere around 0.9358 (0.691 of MCH core)
MCH/DRAM Reference: .90 [auto]
ICH I/O: 1.5 [auto]
ICH Core: 1.1 [auto]

DRAM Voltage: 1.9
DRAM Termination: .9 [auto]
Channel A Reference: .9 [auto]
Channel B Reference: .9 [auto]


----------



## go4life

hey deadskull, can you post all your settings for your system?








im getting the same cpu, mobo and ram! It would be nice to have some start help! hehe..

thanks


----------



## quicksilv3r

hmm stupid CPU-Z, it said it rejected my validation. How and why do they do that?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=520303

and here is a pic of Easytune


----------



## Russkiy

Hey fellas check this out Gigabyte EP45-UD3P v1.1 !!!! I'm in love with this mobo... 3.4ghz OC in one hour and stable. Vcore was set to auto and Vdroop enabled, so as I pushed the FSB it automatically raised the voltage. The 1.504V that you see here automaticaly changed to 1.450V as I changed the multi to 9 and lowered the FSB to hit the same speed. Freaking board is amazing!!!


----------



## Robilar

My understanding of the rev 1 and 1.1 is the only difference is a slight modification to the cooling assembly on the board.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Iirc, someone said a few pages back 1.6v on MCH core. I'm running mine at 1.5v, some here are at 1.56/1.58v.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Gigabyte recomends 1.6V max for Mch Core (northbridge) under air cooling.

I've taken it to 1.7v (HR-05 SLIFX with a fan) with no problems. I have it right on 1.58v now though.


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Will updating to the f8 bios from f5 allow me any better overclocking ability?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hey deadskull, can you post all your settings for your system?








im getting the same cpu, mobo and ram! It would be nice to have some start help! hehe..

thanks










Sure, once I get back home and look at my oc notebook.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Sure, once I get back home and look at my oc notebook.


thanks a lot


----------



## steel_st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
First of enable LLC, it does wonder for 65nm quads. Two whats your Q6600 vid?

The motherboard overvolts hardcore whenever you start overclocking and leaving everything on auto. Below is my suggested template for 3.2. You might have to either increase or decrease (most likely decrease) several of the volt settings, namely vcore/ mch core and cpu term once you start testing with prime 95.

CPU VCore: 1.35
CPU Termination: 1.34
CPU PLL: 1.5
CPU Reference: 0.8978, or anything close to it.

MCH Core: 1.38
MCH Reference: .somewhere around 0.9358 (0.691 of MCH core)
MCH/DRAM Reference: .90 [auto]
ICH I/O: 1.5 [auto]
ICH Core: 1.1 [auto]

DRAM Voltage: 1.9
DRAM Termination: .9 [auto]
Channel A Reference: .9 [auto]
Channel B Reference: .9 [auto]

DeadSkull - Thanks for the quick post









According to Core Temp, my Q6600 VID is 1.3125V. Does that VID change any of your recommended voltage settings above? I am definately going to use your template as a reference tool to change my current settings.

What core temps should I consider "dangerous" when I go back to running Prime95? Mid 60C's??...like I said before, this is new to me and I don't wanna fry my chip by overstressing it (if that's is even possible). I just want to make sure the system is stable after overclocking it.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P******

Q9650 450 X 9 4050MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ] 
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0 ] 
CPU Frequency 4.35GHz...........................[ 450 x 9 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 450 ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ Auto ] 
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00B ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 900 ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ] 
tRCD............................................[ 5 ] 
tRP.............................................[ 5 ] 
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore [ 1.325 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.34 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...leave this at 1.5
CPU Reference [ 0.848 ]

MCH Core [1.36 ]
MCH Reference [0.928 ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.95 ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 1.90 ] 
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ 0.950 ] 
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ 0.950 ] 
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ 0.550 ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

CPU Multithreading..............................[ Disabled ] 
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ] 
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ] 
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ] 
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


The above settings worked for me up to 456x9.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steel_st*


DeadSkull - Thanks for the quick post









According to Core Temp, my Q6600 VID is 1.3125V. Does that VID change any of your recommended voltage settings above? I am definately going to use your template as a reference tool to change my current settings.

What core temps should I consider "dangerous" when I go back to running Prime95? Mid 60C's??...like I said before, this is new to me and I don't wanna fry my chip by overstressing it (if that's is even possible). I just want to make sure the system is stable after overclocking it.


You've got a high vid which means it would be extremely hard for you to go anywhere past 3.5Ghz. Just download prime 95 and see what kind of temps you get but IMO mid 60s is fine.


----------



## steel_st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


You've got a high vid which means it would be extremely hard for you to go anywhere past 3.5Ghz. Just download prime 95 and see what kind of temps you get but IMO mid 60s is fine.


Ok...I'm gonna try again, see what happens, and hopefully I'll be able to report successful results!

Grahamcrackuh asked this first but I'm curious to know as well - Will updating to f8 bios allow any better overclocking ability? Currently running f6. What version are you running under?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steel_st*


DeadSkull - Thanks for the quick post









According to Core Temp, my Q6600 VID is 1.3125V. Does that VID change any of your recommended voltage settings above? I am definately going to use your template as a reference tool to change my current settings.

What core temps should I consider "dangerous" when I go back to running Prime95? Mid 60C's??...like I said before, this is new to me and I don't wanna fry my chip by overstressing it (if that's is even possible). I just want to make sure the system is stable after overclocking it.


I assume that you have a G0 stepping/revision Q6600 which means you can push your cpu to 71c at max. If you have a B3 then you will max it in the low 60's. I suggest you keep your reference volts on AUTO until you must change them. AUTO should set them correctly.

For your CPU termination you should have that around 0.06-0.08 volts below what you have your Vcore set to. Setting it higher than your Vcore seems go against the purpose of it. Too high is bad and too low is bad.

You should only have to adjust your FSB, Ram timings, Dividers, Straps, Vcore, CPU Term, and DRAM voltage. Everything else can typically work well on AUTO.

Edit: And yes you want LLC on for a 65nm cpu.


----------



## steel_st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
I assume that you have a G0 stepping/revision Q6600 which means you can push your cpu to 71c at max. If you have a B3 then you will max it in the low 60's. I suggest you keep your reference volts on AUTO until you must change them. AUTO should set them correctly.

For your CPU termination you should have that around 0.06-0.08 volts below what you have your Vcore set to. Setting it higher than your Vcore seems go against the purpose of it. Too high is bad and too low is bad.

You should only have to adjust your FSB, Ram timings, Dividers, Straps, Vcore, CPU Term, and DRAM voltage. Everything else can typically work well on AUTO.

Edit: And yes you want LLC on for a 65nm cpu.

Thanks for the input. Yes, I have a B3







so I'll be watching the temp. Once I hit a successful overclock, should I change back these settings under Advanced BIOS to "enabled":

CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 (TM2)
CPU EIST Function

Or should I just leave them "disabled"?


----------



## TheCh3F

You can leave those disabled.


----------



## Polska

I am having a sound issue. I get sound stutter, or drop out. I believe this is possibly due to the modo (UD3P). I ran this card in 2 other systems (2 other mobos), both xp and Vista and never had the issue until I switched to this motherboard. Anyone else had sound issues with this board, just trying to find the source of the problem.


----------



## hoth17

what kind of quality is the onboard raid controller on this board? what kind of performance can i expect compared to other onboard controllers?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steel_st*


Ok...I'm gonna try again, see what happens, and hopefully I'll be able to report successful results!

Grahamcrackuh asked this first but I'm curious to know as well - Will updating to f8 bios allow any better overclocking ability? Currently running f6. What version are you running under?


F7 is better than F6. F8f is a beta so I would hold off as apparently there is a reboot issue with it on some setups.


----------



## DeadSkull

I can't seem to clock my ram past 1180 at all using 2.50A strap, regardless of voltages / settings tried. Is the 2.50A strap only rated up to a certain memory speed for stability?


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


I can't seem to clock my ram past 1180 at all using 2.50A strap, regardless of voltages / settings tried. Is the 2.50A strap only rated up to a certain memory speed for stability?


Heh, that's actually pretty good for that set. I think you maxed them out. It is the 2x2GB set right?

Got one question myself, I have the F4 bios and Core 1 on my E8400 seems "stuck" at 30c (the other core reads fine). Would it help if I update the bios?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy*


Got one question myself, I have the F4 bios and Core 1 on my E8400 seems "stuck" at 30c (the other core reads fine). Would it help if I update the bios?


stuck sensors is nothing you can do about sadly








3 of my sensors is stuck at 39c on my Q9550







Hope it wont be the same on my new Q9650!


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


stuck sensors is nothing you can do about sadly









3 of my sensors is stuck at 39c on my Q9550







Hope it wont be the same on my new Q9650!


Yeah but it didn't have a stuck sensor on my old board


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy*


Yeah but it didn't have a stuck sensor on my old board










ok? try to put the cpu in again, it may be some small dust in the socket or something! If it wasnt stuck on the other one it have to be something in the socket, or a really bad bios!


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Hmm, I made sure there was absolutely no dust in or around the socket though, I cleaned the CPU and heatsink very carefully before installing them. I also tightened the screws on my TRUE. But I'll see what a re-install of Vista does and do some load testing.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy*


Hmm, I made sure there was absolutely no dust in or around the socket though, I cleaned the CPU and heatsink very carefully before installing them. I also tightened the screws on my TRUE. But I'll see what a re-install of Vista does and do some load testing.


hmm.. does the temp rise over 30c sometimes? or is always at 30c no matter what?


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hmm.. does the temp rise over 30c sometimes? or is always at 30c no matter what?


Ah well I made a seperate topic here, which explains it a bit more in depth:
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...emps-true.html

I just hope I get to overclocking on this board soon once I got it running decently.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy* 
Ah well I made a seperate topic here, which explains it a bit more in depth:
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...emps-true.html

I just hope I get to overclocking on this board soon once I got it running decently.

hmm.. well it really sounds like a dead sensor, but I dont know.
Sorry I cant help no more than that









Why havent you started to overclock yet?


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hmm.. well it really sounds like a dead sensor, but I dont know.
Sorry I cant help no more than that









Why havent you started to overclock yet?

Trying to install Vista first, which is yet another issue.

I know, it sounds depressing


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy* 
Heh, that's actually pretty good for that set. I think you maxed them out. It is the 2x2GB set right?

Got one question myself, I have the F4 bios and Core 1 on my E8400 seems "stuck" at 30c (the other core reads fine). Would it help if I update the bios?

Yeah its the 2x2 GB set, I guess I hit their max.

e8400s have stuck censors as well now? Can't help you much there, but I thought the issue was only with 45nm quads.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy* 
Trying to install Vista first, which is yet another issue.

I know, it sounds depressing









hehe, always something eh?









have fun installing


----------



## Nivekz

Well i just ordered this board, from what ive been seeing, and reading this overclocks quads nicely. My maximus cant hit 450fsb with the q9650 no matter what i try. I read that the ram I'm using had some compatibility issues with the mobo. Do you guys think ill be able to hit 4.2ghz? - Q9650 1.2500v does 3.8ghz on stock.
thanks!


----------



## Robilar

4ghz will be easy. 4.2 should be fine as well. as long as you run your ram at 1:1 initially there should be no problems.


----------



## go4life

hey robilar, whats the max you can get out of 1.36v?


----------



## stasio

BIOS F9a released today.
Link on TT Forum


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Which memory multi is the best around 400 - 450FSB? My goal is around 1150-ish memory, but I heard 2.40b can give issues.

I'm using the official F8 bios. I noticed that at stock, the F8 bios uses less vcore compared to the F4 bios. F4 did 1.15v and the F8 1.12v at idle (stock speed and everything auto).


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Woo Hoo!

Had my first stable run last night. I'm new at OCing (though old to computers) so forgive me for being impressed with a small (easy) accomplishment.

[email protected] 1.325 vid. 8 hours Prime 95 blend stable.


----------



## go4life

nice start fletcher!







but looking at your desktop I only see internet explorer.. please tell me you dont use that







I think I read something about IE have 70% more viruses than Mozilla Firefox!


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Yah I know... explorer







... I'm a creature of habbit, what can I say? In ten years of using modern computers w/m$ viruses were never much a problem for me.

Until about 2 months ago. BOOM! Both my office machine and my home machines got so sick that they had to be "put down" (reformat).

Firefox, you say? I'll do some reading when I get home tonight.

On a different note I was wondering: For OCing the EP45 + q6600 does anyone use LLC?


----------



## TFL Replica

LLC + 65nm CPUs (which would include Q6600) is fine if that's your question. Lots of people use it to get stable with a lower vcore.


----------



## Grugbug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
Woo Hoo!

Had my first stable run last night. I'm new at OCing (though old to computers) so forgive me for being impressed with a small (easy) accomplishment.

[email protected] 1.325 vid. 8 hours Prime 95 blend stable.

we all have to start somewhere. i'm old to computers too. since 1976.
not bad oc at all. keep clocking.....

i use llc and i can't honestly say i have not noticed any major impact on my system.
i'm using a q6600 also. i'm still testing. i just got my ocz reaper1150s the other day and i am still learning all the settings. lots of reading........


----------



## mattlyall06

i want to push mine further.. but my temps are not good i dont think i used enough TIM. linpack tops out around 75-78C with an ambient of 17-20C....yeah, i know. i ordered some IC7 since everyone here has nothing good to say about it.

i just switched to the 8x5 multi and everything is good so far. my bios vcore is set to 1.35,, im hoping to hit 4.3 - 4.5ghz with < 1.4vcore

llc enabled btw


----------



## WarGasm

Quick question...can I run a 4850x2 + a normal 4850 on this board?...thanks


----------



## Slappa

Has anyone tested the F9a bios yet?

How does it compare to F8


----------



## quicksilv3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WarGasm*


Quick question...can I run a 4850x2 + a normal 4850 on this board?...thanks


yes i think but you wont have them in Crossfire mode, I don't know anything about Xfire but I know like Nvidia, you can use the crossfire cable across the cards to go crossfire or don't have it, and you have 2 seperate cards.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WarGasm*


Quick question...can I run a 4850x2 + a normal 4850 on this board?...thanks


I came accross this recently: http://www.legitreviews.com/article/663/1/

If this article is correct, it's possible due to the catalyst drivers. Am curious myself if this varies accross mobos.

Edit: In article they used a Gigabyte X38-DQ6. Not the same model, but promising none the less...


----------



## DraganUS

Thats interesting.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quicksilv3r* 
yes i think but you wont have them in Crossfire mode, I don't know anything about Xfire but I know like Nvidia, you can use the crossfire cable across the cards to go crossfire or don't have it, and you have 2 seperate cards.

No, you can crossfire any recent ATI cards, regardless of which cards you're trying to combine.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

This board has an option to dump the bios settings to a .txt file right? Can I find this in the bios or something?


----------



## hifiaudio2

I have tried many settings with this board and am having very little success with overclocking it. I am now on my second board as the first kept bluescreening even with all auto settings, and also with all auto + 2.1v for my memory.

Now this new one is much better, but I still cannot get past 300 x 10 or so... 333 x 10 wont even post. I have tried Deadskulls settings.. wont post either (at 333 instead of his Fsb of course).

My hardware is in my sig... any suggestions? I had this proc and memory clocked at 350 x10 on my Nvidia 680i MB with no problems.....


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


Yah I know... explorer







... I'm a creature of habbit, what can I say? In ten years of using modern computers w/m$ viruses were never much a problem for me.

Until about 2 months ago. BOOM! Both my office machine and my home machines got so sick that they had to be "put down" (reformat).

Firefox, you say? I'll do some reading when I get home tonight.

On a different note I was wondering: For OCing the EP45 + q6600 does anyone use LLC?


*sad panda*

IE makes me cry








Firefox is quite popular, and is faster, more secure, and don't ruin your pc!









I like to call it Internet Exploder (because of the boom of viruses hehe)

Once you get used to Firefox you wont go back to IE


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hifiaudio2* 
I have tried many settings with this board and am having very little success with overclocking it. I am now on my second board as the first kept bluescreening even with all auto settings, and also with all auto + 2.1v for my memory.

Now this new one is much better, but I still cannot get past 300 x 10 or so... 333 x 10 wont even post. I have tried Deadskulls settings.. wont post either (at 333 instead of his Fsb of course).

My hardware is in my sig... any suggestions? I had this proc and memory clocked at 350 x10 on my Nvidia 680i MB with no problems.....

maybe your hitting a fsb wall or you just need to up vcore or nb voltage. maybe try using a 9 multi 375x9 or 400x9 and see if you have better luck


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hifiaudio2* 
I have tried many settings with this board and am having very little success with overclocking it. I am now on my second board as the first kept bluescreening even with all auto settings, and also with all auto + 2.1v for my memory.

Now this new one is much better, but I still cannot get past 300 x 10 or so... 333 x 10 wont even post. I have tried Deadskulls settings.. wont post either (at 333 instead of his Fsb of course).

My hardware is in my sig... any suggestions? I had this proc and memory clocked at 350 x10 on my Nvidia 680i MB with no problems.....

Try a higher fsb and lower multi, like 428x7 or something, 400x8. Might be a fsb wall.


----------



## steel_st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


Yah I know... explorer







... I'm a creature of habbit, what can I say? In ten years of using modern computers w/m$ viruses were never much a problem for me.

Until about 2 months ago. BOOM! Both my office machine and my home machines got so sick that they had to be "put down" (reformat).

Firefox, you say? I'll do some reading when I get home tonight.

On a different note I was wondering: For OCing the EP45 + q6600 does anyone use LLC?


Me too...I still use IE out of habit. Congrats on your first overclock...I'm still trying to get my first overclock on my q6600 at 3.2 (B3, no G0







) but i can't get it stable







I run prime95 and after a few hours boom - one of those blasted workers stop running. Hadn't figured out my problem and since I'm a newbie to overclocking it's taking longer than I'd like to find the problem. I do have LLC enabled though; others on this thread have told me it's good for 65nm processors.


----------



## {Artem}

Started all over again to overclock my CPU! now i'm at 3,44Ghz with 333Mhz srtap and 2,4B multiplier! My vCore is at 1,3 in the BIOS (1,28 CPU-Z) with LLC enabled(it helped me to get lower vCore, before i needed 1,34)! Using Vista x64 i managed to get 71C on one of my cores during 10 times IntelBurn Test run! Should i move forward in overclocking? I think i can hit 3,6Ghz! What is the maximum vCore i can set with LLC enabled? i will install second Noctua fan for my CPU cooler, hope it'll help to get some lower temp! Do any of you, guys, tried Thermalright HR-05 IFX/SLI NB heatsink for your chipset? looking forward to mount that thing too)


----------



## steel_st

Ok...is there such a thing as an "unoverclockable" processor? My chip just will not do a stable overclock :swearing:

My current settings:

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.2GHz (400x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 700mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 700mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5 5
tRCD ......................................... 5 5
tRP.............................................5 5
tRAS...........................................12 12

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................3 Auto
tWTR..........................................3 Auto
tWR............................................6 Auto
tRFC...........................................42 Auto
tRTP...........................................3 Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................0

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 7 Auto
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................: 0 Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................: 0 Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................: 0 Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................: 0 Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 6 Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: 6 Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: 5 Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................: 8 Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 7 Auto
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................: 0 Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................: 0 Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................: 0 Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................: 0 Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 6 Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: 6 Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: 5 Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................: 8 Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...Enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;........1.3125V [1.39375V] (CPU-Z drops to 1.36 under load)
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V [1.30V]
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V [Auto]
CPU Reference.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.0.755V [Auto]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V [1.36V]
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V [Auto]
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V [Auto]
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V [Auto]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V [1.90V]
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V [Auto]
Channel A Reference 0.900V [Auto]
Channel B Reference 0.900V [Auto]

My processor's VID is 1.3125. I've tried lower voltage settings than this but it wasn't stable under Prime95 so I upped them. Also tried to drop down to overclock 3.0 (instead of 3.2), but that was not a success.

My main CPU temp (not the 4 core temps) has run into the high 60's (saw it hit 70 for a brief moment







) when stressing and since I have a B3 q6600, I'm fearing that I'm gonna burn up my poor little chip trying to overclock. Should I just go back to 2.4Ghz???


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

I couldn't get a stable prime 95 run from 8*400 either. I switched to 360*9 (3.24 GHz) and got a nice stable 8 hour run.

Like you, used the 2.00D multiplier, performance enhance standard. 
Vcore=1.4v, LLC on. 
All cpu throttling cpu power management = off.

Left everything else stock including the NB. Got 8 hours of prime 95 with cpu temps between 50-55 C. Idles around 30 C. How's your idle temp?

I mentioned a couple of pages ago, I'm new to OCing and am probably overlooking something major with my settings (anyone feel free to correct me, I have much reading to do still). But I found the 8 hour run to be encouraging.


----------



## lwgunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steel_st*


Ok...is there such a thing as an "unoverclockable" processor? My chip just will not do a stable overclock :swearing:

My current settings:

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.2GHz (400x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 700mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 700mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5 5
tRCD ......................................... 5 5
tRP.............................................5 5
tRAS...........................................12 12

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................3 Auto
tWTR..........................................3 Auto
tWR............................................6 Auto
tRFC...........................................42 Auto
tRTP...........................................3 Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................0

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 7 Auto
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................: 0 Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................: 0 Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................: 0 Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................: 0 Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 6 Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: 6 Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: 5 Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................: 8 Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 7 Auto
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................: 0 Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................: 0 Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................: 0 Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................: 0 Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 6 Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: 6 Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: 5 Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................: 8 Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...Enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;........1.3125V [1.39375V] (CPU-Z drops to 1.36 under load)
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V [1.30V]
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V [Auto]
CPU Reference.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.0.755V [Auto]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V [1.36V]
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V [Auto]
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V [Auto]
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V [Auto]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V [1.90V] 
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V [Auto]
Channel A Reference 0.900V [Auto]
Channel B Reference 0.900V [Auto]

My processor's VID is 1.3125. I've tried lower voltage settings than this but it wasn't stable under Prime95 so I upped them. Also tried to drop down to overclock 3.0 (instead of 3.2), but that was not a success.

My main CPU temp (not the 4 core temps) has run into the high 60's (saw it hit 70 for a brief moment







) when stressing and since I have a B3 q6600, I'm fearing that I'm gonna burn up my poor little chip trying to overclock. Should I just go back to 2.4Ghz???
























steel try
cpu clock drive 900
pcie 800
command rate 2
system mem multi 2.00B
channel A & B 8 or 9
and it should work. Then start droping you vcore


----------



## mattlyall06

try 333mhz mch frequency latch


----------



## BiuS

Hey guys, i need advices, i`m very stressed with my settings... Some days ago i was using 800x5 very stable but no matter what i do i wasn`t able to rise the fsb to 505. And i decided to reduce the fsb and rise the multi, ok. And now i`m on 490x8.5 very stable as well. So my problem is no matter what i do i can get blend stable at any FSB over 491, ORTHOS fails and the computer restart after few minutes... Is there some limit for clock because i realize that i can`t go over 4.2ghz on blend test, even on lower FSB and high multi like 467x9. Well, i hope someone can figure out what is my problem. I had tested the whole thing with 3 sets of different memory (OCZ, Mushikin, Crucial Ballistix).

Code:


Code:


******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P******

E8500 490 X 8.5 4165MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ] 
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8        ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0.5        ] 
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 500 x 8.5  ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 490      ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 104      ] Best so far (Tested 99-104)
C.I.A 2 ..................................................[Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 700mv   ] Tested 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv   ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps      ] Tested 0-50ps
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ] Tested 0-150ps

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400MHz   ] 
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D    ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 980     ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5        ] 
tRCD............................................[ 5        ] 
tRP.............................................[ 5        ] 
tRAS............................................[ 15       ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ 4    ] Auto
tWTR............................................[ 4     ] Auto
tWR.............................................[ 8    ] Auto
tRFC............................................[ 68       ] Auto
tRTP............................................[ 4     ] Auto
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2T     ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 11 ] ................[ 9        ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 6 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 6 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 5 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto     ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 11 ] ................[ 9        ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 6 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 6 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 5 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto     ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore         [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.39375  ] 
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.30     ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.59   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.878   ] ET6 Show 0.815

MCH Core          [1.1      ]...................[ 1.46    ]  
MCH Reference     [0.760    ]...................[ 0.743   ] ET6 Show 0.68
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900    ]...................[ Normal   ] 
ICH I/O           [1.500    ]...................[ 1.570   ] 
ICH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ 1.200   ]

DRAM Voltage      [1.800    ]...................[ 2.100    ] Tested 2.1-2.2
DRAM Termination  [0.900    ]...................[ Auto   ] 
Channel A Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Auto   ] 
Channel B Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Auto   ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

CPU Multithreading..............................[ Disabled ] 
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ] 
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]  
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]  
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]  
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ] 
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Enabled ]


----------



## DeadSkull

Well for one your MCH reference is not even close to 0.633 of MCH core value. Thats very important for higher fsbs.

Have you tried the following yet?

CPU Clock Drive................................. 1000mv
PCI Express Clock Drive....................... 1000mv
CPU Clock Skew................................. 0
MCH Clock Skew................................ 50ps


----------



## BiuS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Well for one your MCH reference is not even close to 0.633 of MCH core value. Thats very important for higher fsbs.

Have you tried the following yet?

CPU Clock Drive................................. 1000mv
PCI Express Clock Drive....................... 1000mv
CPU Clock Skew................................. 0
MCH Clock Skew................................ 50ps


i thought the mch ref should be 0.633 from current VTT, didn`t? i never heard about that...if i set 1.46*0.633 i get 0.924 on bios and on ET6 i will get around 0.844 and it is very high!!! i tested between 0.68-0.72 on ET6 and my best results were on 0.68....

And i will give a shot on CPU clock drive and pcie clock drive, but this settings shouldn`t be for quad cores?


----------



## go4life

hey deadskull, can you please post your settings?








I need them


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiuS*


i thought the mch ref should be 0.633 from current VTT, didn`t? i never heard about that...if i set 1.46*0.633 i get 0.924 on bios and on ET6 i will get around 0.844 and it is very high!!! i tested between 0.68-0.72 on ET6 and my best results were on 0.68....

And i will give a shot on CPU clock drive and pcie clock drive, but this settings shouldn`t be for quad cores?


Well if you haven't tried 0.844V for MCH ref yet you should. The way it breaks down for 45nm quads is
Vref should be 0.633 of Vtt
MCHref should be 0.633 of MCH Core.

Since you got a 45nm c2d, you might need less then the 0.633 of x value but I think it should still be close to it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hey deadskull, can you please post your settings?








I need them










MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.302GHz (478x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 1000mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 1000mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 956
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5 5
tRCD ......................................... 5 5
tRP.............................................5 5
tRAS...........................................12 12

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...Enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;........1.375 ( 1.344 in Cpuz under load)
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.34
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V 
CPU Reference.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.0.848

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..... 1.40
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.8862
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.950V M
CH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V [Auto]
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V [Auto]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.900V [1.90V] 
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.950V [Auto]
Channel A Reference 0.950V [Auto]
Channel B Reference 0.950V [Auto]

Ive got the above to be IBT 60+ and 6 hrs P95 but I'm waiting on getting a UPS before I do 24 hr p95 confirmation

For some reason last two times I ran p95 at the above settings first time p95 went on for 6 hrs before I shut it off, next time p95 crapped out in 30 min with perfectly fine temps. I live in a 50 year old house so wiring here is spectacular and does wonders for my overclock stability.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.302GHz (478x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 1000mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 1000mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 956
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5 5
tRCD ......................................... 5 5
tRP.............................................5 5
tRAS...........................................12 12

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration.â€¦â€¦â€¦...Enabled
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦........1.375 ( 1.344 in Cpuz under load)
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.34
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V 
CPU Reference.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.0.848

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..... 1.40
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.8862
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.950V M
CH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V [Auto]
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V [Auto]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.900V [1.90V] 
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.950V [Auto]
Channel A Reference 0.950V [Auto]
Channel B Reference 0.950V [Auto]

Ive got the above to be IBT 60+ and 6 hrs P95 but I'm waiting on getting a UPS before I do 24 hr p95 confirmation

For some reason last two times I ran p95 at the above settings first time p95 went on for 6 hrs before I shut it off, next time p95 crapped out in 30 min with perfectly fine temps. I live in a 50 year old house so wiring here is spectacular and does wonders for my overclock stability.



Thanks!









Its so boring to start from scratch, like I did with my P5Q-E, so thanks a lot!









Sounds like its good settings since you made 60+ IBT!

How are the temps?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Thanks!









Its so boring to start from scratch, like I did with my P5Q-E, so thanks a lot!









Sounds like its good settings since you made 60+ IBT!

How are the temps?


p95 60C+, I havent bothered to retest IBT yet with current weather here but at 60F ambient IBT went up to 71C.


----------



## shemer77

just got this board woohoo. However I am totally lost on how to overclock my cpu. Can someone guide me?
Im running p4 at 3.0 ghz. Im idling at 34-35


----------



## DeadSkull

P4?!?!!

Just ran IBT right now at speeds/volts in sig with ambient temp of 70F, IBT went up to 76C. Don't think Intel ever meant for linpack to be used on extremely overclocked processors.


----------



## shemer77

yea lol p4. What should I change to overclock my processor to 3.5,3.6. Ive oced grfx cards, just not use to all the lingo for overclocking cpus.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
p95 60C+, I havent bothered to retest IBT yet with current weather here but at 60F ambient IBT went up to 71C.

Not to bad for air!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Just ran IBT right now at speeds/volts in sig with ambient temp of 70F, IBT went up to 76C. Don't think Intel ever meant for linpack to be used on extremely overclocked processors.

hmm, well IBT is really good for testing stabilty at least. Heard that 20min in IBT equals 2-3hours in prime! So at least it saves some time hehe


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Not to bad for air!









hmm, well IBT is really good for testing stabilty at least. Heard that 20min in IBT equals 2-3hours in prime! So at least it saves some time hehe










i like to run occt's linpack for 5-10 min to know that its stable enough, then do p95 for a matter of hours. instead of going right into p95 and having to wait a few hours only to see it crash.

once i get the IC 7 that i ordered i should be getting much better temps. i dont think i used enough AS5


----------



## Mousie

Hi, I'm still reading through the thread, it's huge.
I'm used to OCing with nforce 680i SLI so bear with me here.

My board: EP45-UD3*R*
CPU: Q6600 G0 1.3125VID
RAM: 2x2gb GEIL PC8500 ultra plus (orange ones)

The first thing I did when I got this board was try 400x9 which was easy enough. I have also established that this cpu can do 3.7ghz (412x9) stable if the vcore is just over 1.5 and LLC is enabled. My cooling is pretty good, temps are fine, don't worry.

But I always wanted to be able to set the fsb to 533 and use the 7x multiplier. Isn't that a better route to 3.7ghz? My pc8500 ram would be running 1:1 and it can do 5-5-5-15 @ 1066mhz so isnt it worth it to try that?

As opposed to what I have now which is 3.7ghz by using 412x9 with the ram at 824mhz/4-4-3-11 (I tested it, 64bit prime95 & 64bit IBT stable).

So far I haven't been able to POST at 533x7, but I'm still learning the voltage settings. It's all so much more complicated than on my old P5N32-E SLI (incidentally I was able to run the q6600 with a higher fsb on it than I've been able to so far on this board







)

Can someone guide me through what voltages I need to bump to get 533x7 on this quad? Or is it even possible?


----------



## steel_st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


I couldn't get a stable prime 95 run from 8*400 either. I switched to 360*9 (3.24 GHz) and got a nice stable 8 hour run.

Like you, used the 2.00D multiplier, performance enhance standard. 
Vcore=1.4v, LLC on. 
All cpu throttling cpu power management = off.

Left everything else stock including the NB. Got 8 hours of prime 95 with cpu temps between 50-55 C. Idles around 30 C. How's your idle temp?

I mentioned a couple of pages ago, I'm new to OCing and am probably overlooking something major with my settings (anyone feel free to correct me, I have much reading to do still). But I found the 8 hour run to be encouraging.


My main CPU idle temp is 30C; cores are 41, 34, 35, 34 with tj max at 95C. I'll give this a try and see what happens...


----------



## steel_st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lwgunter*


steel try
cpu clock drive 900
pcie 800
command rate 2
system mem multi 2.00B
channel A & B 8 or 9
and it should work. Then start droping you vcore


What do these advance settings control? My previous post was the default settings for these items (except the system mem multi). Try 2.00B with CPU Host Frequency at 333 or 400? ...thought the 'B' was for 333 only.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mousie*


Hi, I'm still reading through the thread, it's huge.
I'm used to OCing with nforce 680i SLI so bear with me here.

My board: EP45-UD3*R*
CPU: Q6600 G0 1.3125VID
RAM: 2x2gb GEIL PC8500 ultra plus (orange ones)

The first thing I did when I got this board was try 400x9 which was easy enough. I have also established that this cpu can do 3.7ghz (412x9) stable if the vcore is just over 1.5 and LLC is enabled. My cooling is pretty good, temps are fine, don't worry.

But I always wanted to be able to set the fsb to 533 and use the 7x multiplier. Isn't that a better route to 3.7ghz? My pc8500 ram would be running 1:1 and it can do 5-5-5-15 @ 1066mhz so isnt it worth it to try that?

As opposed to what I have now which is 3.7ghz by using 412x9 with the ram at 824mhz/4-4-3-11 (I tested it, 64bit prime95 & 64bit IBT stable).

So far I haven't been able to POST at 533x7, but I'm still learning the voltage settings. It's all so much more complicated than on my old P5N32-E SLI (incidentally I was able to run the q6600 with a higher multiplier on it than I've been able to so far on this board







)

Can someone guide me through what voltages I need to bump to get 533x7 on this quad? Or is it even possible?


I have yet to post over 530FSB with my UD3P and my Q6600. CPU volts should be whatever you need for 3600Mhz or so. PLL jumps to 1.8v+ when I move past 515FSB. I need about 1.56v to the NB to boot into 530FSB. If you can post past 530FSB with ur Q6600 please post pics and your settings!


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steel_st*


My main CPU idle temp is 30C; cores are 41, 34, 35, 34 with tj max at 95C. I'll give this a try and see what happens...


A second Pri95 run last night with those settings went fine until about 4 hours into it things started to get a bit hot (low 60's). I cut the vcore to 1.375, temps droped 5-8 C and the run finished fine. I'll try a solid 8 hr run tonight and report back.


----------



## hifiaudio2

THeCH3f can you please post all of your settings that got you to 520 fab on the q6600?

..and I am starting to wonder if my power supply is messing up my overclocks. I still cannot get almost anywhere (fsb of 300 max so far) with my q6700 that I took to 3.6 (360 x 10) with my 680i board...

Now I notice that when my computer is doing much of anything, a noise is coming from my Zalman power supply that sounds like a fan lightly hitting a cord or something.. its a clicking.... just enough to make a noise, but if I shut down whatever program was running (like stopping a movie from playing back (from disk), stopping a song from playing, etc, the noise immediatly stops. So it does not do this is the computer is idle. It is definintely coming from the PS. Does that mean anything?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hifiaudio2* 
THeCH3f can you please post all of your settings that got you to 520 fab on the q6600?

..and I am starting to wonder if my power supply is messing up my overclocks. I still cannot get almost anywhere (fsb of 300 max so far) with my q6700 that I took to 3.6 (360 x 10) with my 680i board...

Now I notice that when my computer is doing much of anything, a noise is coming from my Zalman power supply that sounds like a fan lightly hitting a cord or something.. its a clicking.... just enough to make a noise, but if I shut down whatever program was running (like stopping a movie from playing back (from disk), stopping a song from playing, etc, the noise immediatly stops. So it does not do this is the computer is idle. It is definintely coming from the PS. Does that mean anything?

I am currently out of town atm enjoying Seattle's best weather.... but when I return I will post them up.

Edit: Weird sounds coming from a PSU is *never* a good thing.


----------



## repo_man

Edit out, I can't remember my own settings


----------



## Mousie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


I have yet to post over 530FSB with my UD3P and my Q6600. CPU volts should be whatever you need for 3600Mhz or so. PLL jumps to 1.8v+ when I move past 515FSB. I need about 1.56v to the NB to boot into 530FSB. If you can post past 530FSB with ur Q6600 please post pics and your settings!


I took note of the voltages you suggested. Does a higher VID cpu need a higher VTT(cpu termination)? I'm scared to raise it any higher than I already have.
Anyway.. Keeping the multi at 6x and MCH Frequency Latch=400mhz, System Memory Multiplier=2.0D. The PC8500 ram is at 950mhz when the FSB is 475 so thats well within limits. PCI-E is @ 100mhz. EIST and all those fancy cpu features are disabled.

I've been gradually raising VTT, PLL and MCH voltages to try and POST at a higher FSB than 475 but so far no luck. I'm currently at 475 fsb using 1.480v cpu termination, 1.590v cpu pll, 1.360 mch core. All others except vcore and ram volts are on auto. These are the minimum vtt, pll & mch voltages for posting at 475, nothing less will do. I tried raising them _considerably_, even higher than the voltages you use at 530, but I can't POST at higher than 475. There must be something else that I'm forgetting, right?


----------



## TheCh3F

Your VTT is a factor of your Vcore and my Q6600 is happy with my VTT set to 0.06-0.08v below my Vcore. I am not aware of a higher VID resulting in a higher need for VTT. Typically a higher VID requires a higher Vcore for equivelant OC's on a lover VID'd processor (this is not 100% true though). So VTT and Vcore need to move with eachother and your MCHv needs to move accordingly with your FSB. When I OC I grab a legal pad and take lots of notes. Good luck! Wife's stealing me for the day ;(


----------



## hifiaudio2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


I am currently out of town atm enjoying Seattle's best weather.... but when I return I will post them up.

Edit: Weird sounds coming from a PSU is *never* a good thing.



I believe I can also hear a noise from the computer even when the mouse is moved. When it stops, the noise goes away. What could that be? Some kind of voltage issue?


----------



## Mousie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hifiaudio2*


I believe I can also hear a noise from the computer even when the mouse is moved. When it stops, the noise goes away. What could that be? Some kind of voltage issue?


First of all I would establish exactly where the noise is coming from. Use a thin tube to listen through or anything you can think of. 
Personally I have had noises coming from the motherboard (not this one, it was a crappy MSI), a super high-pitched whine which had a strong relationship to cpu activity and also what I was doing with the mouse on the screen. Some people have been able to isolate the component on the motherboard that make the noise (I think someone told me it was those vertical copper coils) and cover it in insulating foam, thus getting rid of the annoying sound.


----------



## shemer77

yea mine makes sound too, dont know why. it started happening since i got this mb and am now running a dual psu setup. I can definatly hear mine as I move my mouse.


----------



## Mousie

I've been trying to get 3.7 via 463x8 and while I was able to POST and boot into windows, only 2 of my 4 cores were detected. I don't know what is going on, when the FSB is high like this, only 2 cores are detected. I can't seem to fix this other than reduce the fsb substantially.

Righ now I'm working out a stable 412x9 3.7ghz setup and It's going well, I'll post the details when I'm done.

I've given up on achieving high fsb for now. I may try again later but I've been busting my balls for 2 days so far and nothing but endless headaches.

I need to learn more about the pll and vtt voltages and their relationship with vcore (if any). I'm told by many that the vtt is supposed to be slightly below the vcore but I've talked to people that leave the vtt at stock volts(not auto) and still reach something like 3.6ghz. I'm very confused now!


----------



## ipod4ever

Fill in specs here:

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

So we can help you.


----------



## Mousie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ipod4ever*


Fill in specs here:

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

So we can help you.


Done and done


----------



## go4life

now this sounds very weird mousie! I would suggest you flash your bios to the newest (if you already have done that, do it again







)


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mousie*


I've been trying to get 3.7 via 463x8 and while I was able to POST and boot into windows, only 2 of my 4 cores were detected. I don't know what is going on, when the FSB is high like this, only 2 cores are detected. I can't seem to fix this other than reduce the fsb substantially.

Righ now I'm working out a stable 412x9 3.7ghz setup and It's going well, I'll post the details when I'm done.

I've given up on achieving high fsb for now. I may try again later but I've been busting my balls for 2 days so far and nothing but endless headaches.

I need to learn more about the pll and vtt voltages and their relationship with vcore (if any). I'm told by many that the vtt is supposed to be slightly below the vcore but I've talked to people that leave the vtt at stock volts(not auto) and still reach something like 3.6ghz. I'm very confused now!










Before you start reflashing your BIOS start with a couple minute long CMOS clear.


----------



## Altox

Hey guys, found this site while looking around in an attempt to OC my system. I have no experience doing this.

I ran 3DMARK VAntage benchmarks for CPU and GPU. My 3DMARK benchmark score is 22693.

My current cpu is 2.8ghz. I would like to see it upped to around 3.2 - 3.4

What exactly do I have to change in Bios? Do I have to hit ctrl+F1 or something because I tried that and nothing changed. Ive read to do that to access extra modification screens. My current Bios version is F5.

Im a complete newb to OCing.

I found this site and started browsing this guide but theres no real step by step instructions on what to do...a lot of it goes over my head and its all split up all over the place with mostly comments on users own speeds mainly (not that that's a bad thing, but hard to find out what exactly to do).

Any clear, step by step instructions would be most welcome and appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## systemviper

whats the current bios for the UD3P


----------



## TheCh3F

F8 - Gigabyte's BIOS page

My rev 1.0 mobo came shipped with F6 and my 65nm quad didn't like it. F7 has done wonders so far but I haven't seen the need to move to F8 just yet. I believe beta F9 is out as well.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Auto update has me on F8f.


----------



## go4life

heya guys! What is the best bios in your opinion? I want to have max fsb and stabilty!

Not sure if there is much difference between the bios's but it would be nice to know


----------



## Altox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


F8 - Gigabyte's BIOS page

My rev 1.0 mobo came shipped with F6 and my 65nm quad didn't like it. F7 has done wonders so far but I haven't seen the need to move to F8 just yet. I believe beta F9 is out as well.


Ok so maybe first step is for me to upgrade my bios? Im on F5 right now....that what the 3D MArk report says anyway.

As a first step should I move up to F8? Is it difficult to do that?

Update Edit: Just downloaded F8.exe do I just run it in Vista?


----------



## BiuS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altox*


Ok so maybe first step is for me to upgrade my bios? Im on F5 right now....that what the 3D MArk report says anyway.

As a first step should I move up to F8? Is it difficult to do that?

Update Edit: Just downloaded F8.exe do I just run it in Vista?


Take a read on this topic


----------



## Altox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiuS*


Take a read on this topic


my god what perfect timing, I was just about to update using @Bios when I thought to maybe check to see if there were any replies.

Thank you sir! Reading now.


----------



## dralb

I am planning to go with F8 when I get home. I got mine with F6, but I have heard that F8 is a bit better OC wise.


----------



## MADMAX22

F8 bios arent that great. They have a real bad rebooting cycle issue that alot seem to be experiencing. I think thats why they came out with f9a real quick. Stick with f7 or go to f9.


----------



## jam3s

lol I know i'm going to get flamed for this, but I think i'm at least a tad bit right.

This really isn't even a review.

It's a thread that links to a couple of reviews, shows pictures of robilar changing the TIM of his nb and sb and then listing basically every bios revision lol.


----------



## ira-k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


F8 bios arent that great. They have a real bad rebooting cycle issue that alot seem to be experiencing. I think thats why they came out with f9a real quick. Stick with f7 or go to f9.


Hey Max, I just got this mobo a revision 1.1 with a single 16x slot. I have the F5 bios right now.

Have you heard what the best bios for this thing using E8### chips? I've looked and looked and cant find much of anything.


----------



## Altox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jam3s*


lol I know i'm going to get flamed for this, but I think i'm at least a tad bit right.

This really isn't even a review.

It's a thread that links to a couple of reviews, shows pictures of robilar changing the TIM of his nb and sb and then listing basically every bios revision lol.



This is what I discovered after finding this site. I was expecting a guide on how to overclock this board but all I found were posts on various aspects interspersed with pics and comments not in any step-by-step order on how to do anything.

That being said however I think all these members seem to really know what they're doing. So hopefully I can get a few questions answered.

It can be confusing for a newbie







like myself


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altox* 
This is what I discovered after finding this site. I was expecting a guide on how to overclock this board but all I found were posts on various aspects interspersed with pics and comments not in any step-by-step order on how to do anything.

That being said however I think all these members seem to really know what they're doing. So hopefully I can get a few questions answered.

It can be confusing for a newbie







like myself

I agree. This trhead and the OCN members know whats up, it is just a pita to sift through a couple hundered pages trying to find the info you need. I would like to see separate threads (45nm duals, 45nm quads etc.) At least that would make it easier to get info on your set-up.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


I agree. This trhead and the OCN members know whats up, it is just a pita to sift through a couple hundered pages trying to find the info you need. I would like to see separate threads (45nm duals, 45nm quads etc.) At least that would make it easier to get info on your set-up.


Much agreed. I remember the pain involved in digging through the DFI P35 thread and I would not wish that upon any other OCN member or guest at that!

Speaking of the 1K+ guests we always seem to have on OCN, SIGN UP!!!!


----------



## Altox

Update : OverCLock Successful.

Found this video guide by Noxtek on how to Overclock from scratch, step by step.

Worked flawlessly.

Overclocked from 2.8 Ghz to 3.2 Ghz with no issues. I can go higher for sure but happy where I am right now. Everything works. Running a few benchmarks and all stable.

Noxtek's video guide is EXCELLENT for overclocking the gigabyte ep45-ud3 boards.

Link:












his disclaimer at the beginning of part1 is great.









This is really all you need, covers everything, flashing bios, using MIT, benchmarking, and more. Give Noxtek some props if it helps you out.


----------



## Altox

Upped it even more to 3.4Ghz. Very stable still, benchmarks all good.

Max temp under Prime95 stress test at 60 C. Using RealTemp3.0 to monitor.








Only using a stock cooler too.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jam3s* 
lol I know i'm going to get flamed for this, but I think i'm at least a tad bit right.

This really isn't even a review.

It's a thread that links to a couple of reviews, shows pictures of robilar changing the TIM of his nb and sb and then listing basically every bios revision lol.

Thanks for the appreciation...

Guess its time for me to stop buying and testing new hardware and then taking the time to post here at OCN?

*These review/test threads are supposed to be a collaborative effort.* Try finding a more streamlined thread in another forum, for instance the XS thread I have linked on the front page. Its far more sporadic than this one.

I put as much time in as I can (I've lost count of how many cases, boards, gpu's etc. I've had first here and created threads on) but family and job come first.

I have to say that comments like this really offend me. I expect better out of OCN members.


----------



## TheCh3F

TY for your time and effort Robilar! I appreciate this thread very much and I feel I can speak for other OCN members when we say *thank you* to all the mods and admins for *donating their time*. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altox*


This is what I discovered after finding this site. I was expecting a guide on how to overclock this board but all I found were posts on various aspects interspersed with pics and comments not in any step-by-step order on how to do anything.

That being said however I think all these members seem to really know what they're doing. So hopefully I can get a few questions answered.

It can be confusing for a newbie







like myself


Please keep in mind Altox (and any other "newbie" or seasoned OCer) that OCN provides many *user created* resources (such as overclocking guides) for its members and guests to learn from.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
TY for your time and effort Robilar! I appreciate this thread very much and I feel I can speak for other OCN members when we say *thank you* to all the mods and admins for *donating their time*. Keep up the good work.

+1

i dunno what he was expecting but this thread has been very useful. one can take comfort in knowing that there are other people out there who not only have the same components as you, but sometimes might be experiencing the same problems as you. you'd be foolish not to come here for help.


----------



## Mousie

I'm using BIOS revision F7, the latest available on Gigabyte's site. Note that I have the UD3R, not UD3P. If I want to go for a higher fsb than my current 412x9, then I have to use 463x8 if I want a 3.7ghz Q6600 (which I do







). At this FSB, cores 2 and 3 are no longer detected by Windows or any utilities like Real Temp, Prime95, etc. Lowering the fsb back to 412 gives me back the 2 missing cores. I've tried tweaking the voltages but haven't gotten past this issue yet.

The new bios seems to fix another very annoying issue that I had; on a failed POST, the system turns on and off with about 2-3 second intervals forever, and doesn't respond to the power or reset buttons.

Now I'm establishing what vcore, vtt and pll voltages I need for complete stability at 3.7ghz, and am running small ffts in prime95 64-bit around the clock. I found something interesting. Running with 412x9, the voltages are set as follows: PLL 1.59v, VTT 1.3v, vcore 1.525v (1.52 according to everest), MCH 1.24v. LLC enabled. *EDIT: VTT=1.24, PLL=1.5, EasyTune6 was reporting them wrong for some reason*
This high VID chip requires an extremely high vcore to run at 3.7ghz but what's more interesting is that the VTT doesn't need to be very high. I've had it set just below the vcore (frighteningly high) and now it's only set to 1.3 and the system seems to be very stable right now. Contrary to what I've been told, the vtt can be tweaked independantly of the vcore without causing instability.

Can someone with a Q6600 and a successful *high FSB* overclock post their settings in detail?


----------



## Nivekz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Well if you haven't tried 0.844V for MCH ref yet you should. The way it breaks down for 45nm quads is
Vref should be 0.633 of Vtt
MCHref should be 0.633 of MCH Core.

Since you got a 45nm c2d, you might need less then the 0.633 of x value but I think it should still be close to it.

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.302GHz (478x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 1000mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 1000mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 956
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5 5
tRCD ......................................... 5 5
tRP.............................................5 5
tRAS...........................................12 12

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...Enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;........1.375 ( 1.344 in Cpuz under load)
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.34
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V
CPU Reference.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.0.848

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..... 1.40
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.8862
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.950V M
CH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V [Auto]
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V [Auto]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.900V [1.90V]
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.950V [Auto]
Channel A Reference 0.950V [Auto]
Channel B Reference 0.950V [Auto]

Ive got the above to be IBT 60+ and 6 hrs P95 but I'm waiting on getting a UPS before I do 24 hr p95 confirmation

For some reason last two times I ran p95 at the above settings first time p95 went on for 6 hrs before I shut it off, next time p95 crapped out in 30 min with perfectly fine temps. I live in a 50 year old house so wiring here is spectacular and does wonders for my overclock stability.

Hey DeadSkull (or anybody), i've been messing around with your settings, and can get about 10 mins of p95 before a core fails. Do you mind trying to help me get it stable? I feel the chip i'm on has potential seeing as it gets to 60c on 100% load.


----------



## TheCh3F

What is generally accepted for an IBT run: Full memory usage, 50% or lower? I read that its best to use less memory but that doesn't make much since when you are trying to test stability on a system and in essence it seems like "cheating." I am sure that I should ask this in a new thread but I want to know what users in this thread accept as a successful IBT run with X amount of memory being used.


----------



## Souness

Any chance we can throw up a "recommended Bios Settings" section to the front page? I've been sifting through the pages and I've gathered a handful of good settings but it would be extremely helpful if those settings were agreed upon and put up on the front page. Along with this, coming from a 680i board, this board seems to have A LOT more settings that are fairly vague. It would be helpful if we could put together a little explanation of some of the more useful settings that aren't common on most boards.


----------



## Robilar

Good idea.

How about we do it this way:

In the next few pages, post the following (whoever wishes to participate)

At the top of your post: bold and highlight in red:

*Settings to be added to front page*

CPU and stepping (E0 or C1 for example).

bios settings

ram config

I'll copy and paste the collected settings onto the second or third thread in the first page with links to each


----------



## Lt.JD

Guys i just got the UD3P today and I'm having the weirdest issue I try to boot into windows and it just stops and starts back from the post screen.

Specs: E8600, 2x 4870's, Gskill Pi RAM DRR2-1100, and 2x WD 640 AAKS Raid-0


----------



## TheCh3F

Did you change any of your ram voltages or timings?

Edit: Just noticed that you are also using Geil and G.Skill sticks. Mixing ram is usually a no-no unless they have the same IC's. That was ur other rig


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nivekz*


Hey DeadSkull (or anybody), i've been messing around with your settings, and can get about 10 mins of p95 before a core fails. Do you mind trying to help me get it stable? I feel the chip i'm on has potential seeing as it gets to 60c on 100% load.


Whats your Q9650 vid and what speed are you trying to get it stable at?

Also bump up that Cpu Vcore up to 1.38125V, not sure why but when I tested with ambient temp of around 55F 1.375V was enough for 60 IBT.

Also in the future I'd suggest just asking in this Q9650 dedicated thread, this one is becoming too bloated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Good idea.

How about we do it this way:

In the next few pages, post the following (whoever wishes to participate)

At the top of your post: bold and highlight in red:

*Settings to be added to front page*

CPU and stepping (E0 or C1 for example).

bios settings

ram config

I'll copy and paste the collected settings onto the second or third thread in the first page with links to each


Good idea, I was just going to post my settings as I go. Was thinking testing out a bunch of settings over the weekend for my q9650 and post it as a guide.


----------



## mattlyall06

*Settings to be added to front page
*

Q9650 E0 473 x 9 4257MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ] 
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0 ] 
CPU Frequency 4.25GHz...........................[ 473 x 9 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 473] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ] 
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00B ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 946] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ] 
tRCD............................................[ 5 ] 
tRP.............................................[ 5 ] 
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ Auto ] 
tWTR............................................[ Auto ] 
tWR.............................................[ Auto ] 
tRFC............................................[ Auto ] 
tRTP............................................[ Auto ] 
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ ] ................[ Auto ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ ] ................[ Auto ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ ] ................[ Auto ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1066 ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ ] ................[ Auto ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ ] ................[ Auto ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ ] ................[ Auto ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1066 ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore [ 1.20000 ]...................[ 1.350 ] 
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.340 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.57 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.766 ]...................[ 0.860 ]

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.400 ] 
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ 0.91 ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ] 
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto ] 
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ Auto ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.100 ] 
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ] 
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ] 
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

CPU Multithreading..............................[ Disabled ] 
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ] 
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ] 
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]

it seems that the mch/cpu ref values play a huge role in stability. for me it was the difference between being rock solid and not. also im fairly certain that overall, people have been having the most success when running their ram @ 1:1... specifically the 333mhz strap + 2.00B multiplier. 2.40 takes a bit of extra mch voltage (i havent tested this)


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Did you change any of your ram voltages or timings?

Edit: Just noticed that you are also using Geil and G.Skill sticks. Mixing ram is usually a no-no unless they have the same IC's.


Dont look at my sig rig.... i wrote the specs in the post and I did not change the voltage or timings everything is stock


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Dont look at my sig rig.... i wrote the specs in the post and I did not change the voltage or timings everything is stock


I would at least set your timings and the recommended voltage for those timings even if everything else is on stock.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I got a UD3R and it is a really kick ass board. For the ram I have, I am able to push my ram to 1000 with easy and have great stability (but I do not run it like that). For my Proc, it is just crap for high (like 3.6+ OC) because of high temps... I do not see how someone is able to get an e7300 to clock to 4.0 with less than 1.3v


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


*
it seems that the mch/cpu ref values play a huge role in stability. for me it was the difference between being rock solid and not. also im fairly certain that overall, people have been having the most success when running their ram @ 1:1... specifically the 333mhz strap + 2.00B multiplier. 2.40 takes a bit of extra mch voltage (i havent tested this)

*
*
*
*
**
Last I heard 2.40B was broken once you went past 1.3V on MCH core. Maybe its fixed now because I see someone over at XS running with 2.40B and high mch core.*


----------



## intelfan

Do any of you use the energy saver thing?
I've been sitting here for 45 mins and it only saved .8 of an watt.


----------



## Mousie

Are you guys using SpeedFan or anything like that to control fans? I can't control anything except the cpu fan.
The number of fan headers and the fan controls on Asus p5n32-e/striker boards really puts Gigabyte and others to shame.

Also, the fan header called system fan 2 doesnt seem to work. 3-pin and 4-pin fans connected to it don't spin at all and there are no settings for it in the BIOS or in ET6.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mousie*


Are you guys using SpeedFan or anything like that to control fans? I can't control anything except the cpu fan.
The number of fan headers and the fan controls on Asus p5n32-e/striker boards really puts Gigabyte and others to shame.

Also, the fan header called system fan 2 doesnt seem to work. 3-pin and 4-pin fans connected to it don't spin at all and there are no settings for it in the BIOS or in ET6.


all my fans are plugged into my fan controller or into my psu. im not sure if theres a way other than auto to control them. what does the manual say?


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
Do any of you use the energy saver thing?
I've been sitting here for 45 mins and it only saved .8 of an watt.

lol we are overclockers not enegry savers


----------



## Ghostleader

*Settings to be added to front page*

Well here we go again, [email protected] 4,0GHz and 4x2 OCZ Reaper [email protected] 555 15 tRD10.

ItÂ´s stable with 30 loop LinX (~3,5hrs, max problem size and max memory use), 10hrs with four instances of P95 blend.

The positive thing was that I did not have to raise any volt setting when I went from 2x2 to 4x2 but on the downside, I couldnÂ´t lower any with 2x2.

If run for a exemple 4870X2, 4870 Crossfire or similary and some very graphic intense game or if one want to push for lower "Static Read Value" (tRD),
one may have to raise MCH core one or more notches.

CPU vcore might seems to high for some at 4,0GHz but in order to get LinX stable I have to have it this high, if one settle for Prime95, Orthos or OCCT
stable or if the VID is lower then mine, vcore can be lowered as much as 0,10v or more.

What I learn with this board are that itÂ´s very sensitive about MCH Ref setting, in the exemple below I found that one step up or down,
LinX gave my error within 5min.

HereÂ´s my setup for this

Gigabyte EP45-UD3P BIOS F7
Q9650 E0 VID 1,2375 Batch L824B301
4x2 OCZ Reaper PC8500 ver3
XFX 9800GTX
WD VRaptor 150Gb
Samsung DVD
Windows 7 beta 64bit

Pretty nice 24/7 setup I most say.


















Code:



Code:


Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto 
CPU Clock Ratio .......................: 8
CPU Frequency .........................: 4.0GHz (500X8)

Clock Chip Control

Standard Clock Control

CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 500 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ...........: 100 
C.I.A.2 ...............................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive........................: Default
PCI Express Clock Drive................: Default
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)....................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance....................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)........: Disabled 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch.................: 400MHz 
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ................: 1000MHz

Standard Timing Control

CAS Latency Time.......................: 5 
tRCD ..................................: 5 
tRP'...................................: 5 
tRAS...................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control

Everything In Advanced Timing Control on auto.

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU

Load-Line Calibration..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore..............................: 1.3875
CPU Termination........................: 1.30
CPU PLL................................: 1.57
CPU Reference..........................: 0.760 (ET6)

MCH/ICH

MCH Core...............................: 1.34
MCH Reference..........................: 0.840 (ET6) one step up or down, LinX error within 5min
MCH/DRAM Ref...........................: Normal
ICH I/O................................: Normal
ICH Core...............................: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........................: 2.10
DRAM Termination ......................: Normal 
Channel A Reference....................: Normal
Channel B Reference ...................: Normal


----------



## DeadSkull

Hey Ghostleader what batch# and vid is your Q9650?


----------



## Ghostleader

IÂ´m at work now, gonna check that when I get home and then edit my post.









Edit: VID 1,2375 Batch L824B302 are added in my previous post.


----------



## dralb

I noticed last night that once I get to the second set of tests for prime, my board squeals. I thought I had heard it the other night, but it is definitely happening on a regular basis once it gets to that second set of sttrings. After that set, it stops being constant. I read some others having a similar issue. I am going to test again tonight, so I'll take a listen.


----------



## hifiaudio2

This is crazy - I just cannot get a good OC with this board... maybe there are TOO MANY options for me. I got 3.5ghz at 350 fsb on my 680i board, but nothing over 10x 300 on this board.

A few of you have sent me your settings, but most result in nothing but the board booting up, thinking for a few moments while the fans come on, and rebooting.

This is my second board, I changed Power supplies (had Zalman 850, bought brand new PCP&C silencer 750, bought new OCZ 1066 ram to replace dominator 1066 (although I havent used the OCZ since the replacement board came in as I have decided the issue isnt the ram).

Not sure what to do.. just dissapointed. 
Why are so many options required to be changed to OC this board vs only one or two on the 680i?


----------



## stasio

New BIOS:
GA-EP45-UD3P - F9b Released 11.03.09


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


I noticed last night that once I get to the second set of tests for prime, my board squeals. I thought I had heard it the other night, but it is definitely happening on a regular basis once it gets to that second set of sttrings. After that set, it stops being constant. I read some others having a similar issue. I am going to test again tonight, so I'll take a listen.


I had a lot of squeal from VRM on the board when I push my Q6600 through some LinX runs.

I donÂ´t come close to that level of squeal with my Q9650.

So I quess that 65nm quad put a lot of strain on the VRM on this board, we probably have to wait and see if this have any inpact in the long run.

Someone have to do a 24/7 365 high OC test run with a 65nm quad.


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hifiaudio2*


This is crazy - I just cannot get a good OC with this board... maybe there are TOO MANY options for me. I got 3.5ghz at 350 fsb on my 680i board, but nothing over 10x 300 on this board.

A few of you have sent me your settings, but most result in nothing but the board booting up, thinking for a few moments while the fans come on, and rebooting.

This is my second board, I changed Power supplies (had Zalman 850, bought brand new PCP&C silencer 750, bought new OCZ 1066 ram to replace dominator 1066 (although I havent used the OCZ since the replacement board came in as I have decided the issue isnt the ram).

Not sure what to do.. just dissapointed. 
Why are so many options required to be changed to OC this board vs only one or two on the 680i?


OK, how did you determine that it is not the RAM? Also, you don't need to change every option. Many of the options are designed to tune RAM and stabilize high FSB speeds. I would reset CMOS and stick to the CPU settings first. Make sure RAM is underclocked so as to rule out unstable RAM OC's.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


I had a lot of squeal from VRM on the board when I push my Q6600 through some LinX runs.

I donÂ´t come close to that level of squeal with my Q9650.

So I quess that 65nm quad put a lot of strain on the VRM on this board, we probably have to wait and see if this have any inpact in the long run.

Someone have to do a 24/7 365 high OC test run with a 65nm quad.










I did notice that the vreg heatsink was quite warm. (well, so was the NB one) Could hold my finger there for 5 or 6 seconds, but it was fairly hot.


----------



## MADMAX22

I noticed mine makes a little noise when fully loading my quad 3220 but its not a squeal really. I would run a 24/7 intel test but I cant deal with the temps. Maybe at a lower voltage but then its not the same lol.


----------



## hifiaudio2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stasio* 
New BIOS:
GA-EP45-UD3P - F9b Released 11.03.09

Where can I find this?


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hifiaudio2* 
Where can I find this?

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/


----------



## hifiaudio2

dralb said:


> OK, how did you determine that it is not the RAM? Also, you don't need to change every option. Many of the options are designed to tune RAM and stabilize high FSB speeds. I would reset CMOS and stick to the CPU settings first. Make sure RAM is underclocked so as to rule out unstable RAM OC's.
> 
> Well I just tried another round with only 333mhz x 10, left everything auto except for ram at 2.1, vcore at 1.32 - it gets into windows, but after running INtelburntest for about 5 seconds it bluescreens...
> 
> Ram was running at 667mhz.
> 
> still trying... this is on the f9b bios.


----------



## dralb

hifiaudio2 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dralb*
> OK, how did you determine that it is not the RAM? Also, you don't need to change every option. Many of the options are designed to tune RAM and stabilize high FSB speeds. I would reset CMOS and stick to the CPU settings first. Make sure RAM is underclocked so as to rule out unstable RAM OC's.
> 
> Well I just tried another round with only 333mhz x 10, left everything auto except for ram at 2.1, vcore at 1.32 - it gets into windows, but after running INtelburntest for about 5 seconds it bluescreens...
> 
> Ram was running at 667mhz.
> 
> still trying... this is on the f9b bios.
> 
> 
> Have you tried running IBT will everything at stock? Also, run memtest just to rule out the RAM. If you can't seem to get a remotely stable OC, time to start over and make sure everyhthing is running OK at stock, at least.


----------



## hifiaudio2

Yeah memtest runs fine (didnt on the first board before the RMA) - and IBT ran fine for 5 rounds (longest I let it go) with no errors at stock (with only the ram voltage set manually).


----------



## redalert

Try using a different multiplier like 375x9. Also you may need to up your vcore more than you did on your old board. I know I had to when I switched from old DFI board to the UD3P.


----------



## sonicDX

Hi, folks :
first post in this trail .
got my mobo and Q9550 , OC to 3.2G with no problem , follow the youtube video from that funny guy .
OC to 3.4G , system is not stable , prime95 is reporting error on one worker .
all voltage is still configed as "normal" , do I need to change voltage for 3.4G and above ? 
thx.


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonicDX* 
Hi, folks :
first post in this trail .
got my mobo and Q9550 , OC to 3.2G with no problem , follow the youtube video from that funny guy .
OC to 3.4G , system is not stable , prime95 is reporting error on one worker .
all voltage is still configed as "normal" , do I need to change voltage for 3.4G and above ?
thx.

Increased vcore=increased stability=increased heat

So, if you are unstable, try upping the vcore a bit and see if it helps. Voltage is used to stabilize higher clocks. The obvious disadvantage to that is more heat. (hence extreme cooling)


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 
IÂ´m at work now, gonna check that when I get home and then edit my post.









Edit: VID 1,2375 Batch L824B302 are added in my previous post.

Suprised you need such high vcore just for 4.0 considering that your Q9650 vid is 1.2375.


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Suprised you need such high vcore just for 4.0 considering that your Q9650 vid is 1.2375.

VID can be a funny thing. I had a Q6600 that was VID 1.25 and it was a poor OCer. I have seen 1.3v+ OC better. In most cases it is a good sign, but not always....


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Suprised you need such high vcore just for 4.0 considering that your Q9650 vid is 1.2375.


A quote from my previuos post

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


CPU vcore might seems to high for some at 4,0GHz but in order to get LinX stable I have to have it this high, if one settle for Prime95, Orthos or OCCT stable or if the VID is lower then mine, vcore can be lowered as much as 0,10v or more.


So in order to get LinX stable (30 loop, ~3,5hrs, max problem size and max memory use) I need that high vcore.

You can try for yourself and then compare with Prime95 small FFT, make sure that you use max problem size and max memory use when you run LinX to max stress your system.

If you use less memory it lower your problem size and you need lower vcore and it gives you lower temp.


----------



## go4life

Ok, I used deadskulls settings, and im now 500fsb stable with a quad!









EDIT: with MCH at 1.48v instead of 1.4v


----------



## dralb

Is anyone here having the random shut down issue? (as discussed here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-problems.html)

I am trying to figure out if this is a problem or just an unstable OC. It has happened to me with both F6 and F8. It has also happened after I was prime blend stable for 12+ hours. Only seems to happen when PC is idle (besides running GPU [email protected] and happens when I am at work or sleeping)


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dralb* 
Is anyone here having the random shut down issue? (as discussed here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-problems.html)

I am trying to figure out if this is a problem or just an unstable OC. It has happened to me with both F6 and F8. It has also happened after I was prime blend stable for 12+ hours. Only seems to happen when PC is idle (besides running GPU [email protected] and happens when I am at work or sleeping)

Hmmm try the F9b BIOS I havent had any weird boots since I disconnected my bad HDD and switched SATA slots.

What are the safe voltage ranges for this board I cant boot past 450 FSB, with just raising the vCore alone.


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Hmmm try the F9b BIOS I havent had any weird boots since I disconnected my bad HDD and switched SATA slots.

What are the safe voltage ranges for this board I cant boot past 450 FSB, with just raising the vCore alone.

For NB? I have gone as high as 1.3. general rule of thumb is 1.5, but I did notice my NB getting warm during stress testing.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dralb* 
For NB? I have gone as high as 1.3. general rule of thumb is 1.5, but I did notice my NB getting warm during stress testing.

Well for the list of voltages but ill see if raising the NB helps. Sorry if im asking to much this is just my 2nd day for the board it has a lot more options than my last board.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 
A quote from my previuos post

So in order to get LinX stable (30 loop, ~3,5hrs, max problem size and max memory use) I need that high vcore.

You can try for yourself and then compare with Prime95 small FFT, make sure that you use max problem size and max memory use when you run LinX to max stress your system.

If you use less memory it lower your problem size and you need lower vcore and it gives you lower temp.

I ran IBT at 4.302 at maximum memory size for 32 bit OS and so far all the most I had to use in bios is 1.38175V. But yes p95 doesn't need as much vcore to stay stable. Whenever I'll get around to installing vista x64 ultimate I'll retest with ibt again to see if I need even more vcore.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Ok, I used deadskulls settings, and im now 500fsb stable with a quad!









EDIT: with MCH at 1.48v instead of 1.4v









Thats great, I noticed that you were using 500x8 to reach 4.0. Great overclock so far, keep us updated!


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Well for the list of voltages but ill see if raising the NB helps. Sorry if im asking to much this is just my 2nd day for the board it has a lot more options than my last board.

Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 10
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.85GHz (385x10)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 385 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:101
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 700mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 700mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.50A
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 963
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5 5
tRCD ......................................... 5 5
tRP.............................................5 5
tRAS...........................................12 15

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration.â€¦â€¦â€¦...Enabled
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦........1.51250 ( 1.488 in Cpuz under load)
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.22
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V
CPU Reference.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.0.812v

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..... 1.260v
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.812v
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V [Auot]
CH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V [Auto]
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V [Auto]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.900V [2.060V]
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.950V [Auto]
Channel A Reference 0.950V [Auto]
Channel B Reference 0.950V [Auto]

Thats what I am running. That was 12+ prime stable.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 10
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.85GHz (385x10)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 385 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:101
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 700mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 700mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.50A
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 963
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5 5
tRCD ......................................... 5 5
tRP.............................................5 5
tRAS...........................................12 15

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration.â€¦â€¦â€¦...Enabled
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦........1.51250 ( 1.488 in Cpuz under load)
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.22
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V
CPU Reference.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.0.812v

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..... 1.260v
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.812v
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V [Auot]
CH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V [Auto]
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V [Auto]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.900V [2.060V]
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.950V [Auto]
Channel A Reference 0.950V [Auto]
Channel B Reference 0.950V [Auto]

Thats what I am running. That was 12+ prime stable.


Thanks your running a 65nm so my voltages need to be a little more restrained.


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Thanks your running a 65nm so my voltages need to be a little more restrained.


Whoops, looked at your sig and saw an E6600, lol. Yeah, I have also heaard you shouls disable LLC.


----------



## Lt.JD

Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 10
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.75GHz (475x10)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 475 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 700mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 700mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Profile1
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 950
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5 5
tRCD ......................................... 5 5
tRP.............................................5 5
tRAS...........................................15 15

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...Disabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;........1.4000 
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.22
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.570V
CPU Reference.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.0.812v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..... 1.300v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.812v
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V 
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V 
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V 
Channel A Reference 0.900V 
Channel B Reference 0.900V

Wont boot into windows with these settings thinking it might be the vCore. Might be DICE time....


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Thats great, I noticed that you were using 500x8 to reach 4.0. Great overclock so far, keep us updated!











Im now at 4.3ghz! but il fix more tomorrow!


----------



## Lt.JD

So does anyone have anything special to get me to 500FSB...?


----------



## NoGuru

Just got my board up and running. Anyone OC a P4 on this if so can I get the specs? Should I keep the stock north and south coolers? I have a Extreme spirit 2 and a Iceberq. I am a noob so I have many questions.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Just got my board up and running. Anyone OC a P4 on this if so can I get the specs? Should I keep the stock north and south coolers? I have a Extreme spirit 2 and a Iceberq. I am a noob so I have many questions.


U will have tu bump NB core, depending on ur FSB


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
I ran IBT at 4.302 at maximum memory size for 32 bit OS and so far all the most I had to use in bios is 1.38175V. But yes p95 doesn't need as much vcore to stay stable. Whenever I'll get around to installing vista x64 ultimate I'll retest with ibt again to see if I need even more vcore.

And when you do, add an extra 4Gb ram so that you run 8Gb and run IBT for an hour or two.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 
And when you do, add an extra 4Gb ram so that you run 8Gb and run IBT for an hour or two.









LOL 2 hours, why theres no point. Thats like running 48hours of prime. 1hour is more then enough.

By the way Ive got my B3 X3220 going at 480x7 seemingly stable so far. Pretty good, running about 1.375vcore and 1.4vmch. I know the chip can handle the speed Im just not sure how well the fsb will hold up on this board. Seems to be doing good so far though.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


And when you do, add an extra 4Gb ram so that you run 8Gb and run IBT for an hour or two.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


LOL 2 hours, why theres no point. Thats like running 48hours of prime. 1hour is more then enough.

By the way Ive got my B3 X3220 going at 480x7 seemingly stable so far. Pretty good, running about 1.375vcore and 1.4vmch. I know the chip can handle the speed Im just not sure how well the fsb will hold up on this board. Seems to be doing good so far though.


Yea, lol if his rig can pass two hours of IBT / LinX max stable its pretty much lifetime stable at those clocks/ settings


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


LOL 2 hours, why theres no point. Thats like running 48hours of prime. 1hour is more then enough.


And why run 2hrs or more? because I can.









and if itÂ´s stable for 1hr and not for 1,5hr, can you call it stable then?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Yea, lol *if* his rig can pass two hours of IBT / LinX max stable its pretty much lifetime stable at those clocks/ settings










If







, sure itÂ´s stable with that hardware and setup, why fake?????

Excause the of topic


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


And why run 2hrs or more? because I can.









and if itÂ´s stable for 1hr and not for 1,5hr, can you call it stable then?

If







, sure itÂ´s stable with that hardware and setup, why fake?????

Excause the of topic










I didnt question the validity of your oc stability, I jsut said if your rig/or any other rig for that matter can pass 2 hours worth of LinX that equalls out to near lifetime stability.


----------



## Ghostleader

No offense taken, m8


----------



## MADMAX22

You know whats funny I just ran linpack for 1.5 hours and it errored. Im not really concerned because I think thats pretty good.

Thing with this is eventually any PC will error. Its just a matter of time. I have gone the 24hours prime just fine but then did 36hours later on and it errored at 36hours. Was it stable, mmmmm well stable enough I would imagine.


----------



## Lt.JD

Im still having trouble booting at 475 FSB consistently.... im at 1.5 MCH Core this perplexing me....


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Im still having trouble booting at 475 FSB consistently.... im at 1.5 MCH Core this perplexing me....

Thats odd, Im at 470 with my quad 3220 and it lasted thru 1.5hours lynpack.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Thats odd, Im at 470 with my quad 3220 and it lasted thru 1.5hours lynpack.

Yea it I dont know why it just wont boot consistently it boots when i save to CMOS but if I try to restart it doesnt post.... did you mess around with the advanced settings.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Yea it I dont know why it just wont boot consistently it boots when i save to CMOS but if I try to restart it doesnt post.... did you mess around with the advanced settings.

I messed around with all kinds of stuff but not advanced Im pretty sure. Ill get the settings tonight, gotta get ready to go to work, im allready running behind lol.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
I messed around with all kinds of stuff but not advanced Im pretty sure. Ill get the settings tonight, gotta get ready to go to work, im allready running behind lol.

Aight thanks


----------



## phillipjos

I just ordered this mobo how well with gskill ram is it,1066 mhz,the ep45-ud3r wouldnt do crap,had to use no. 1-2 and 3-4 no go,i hope this mobo is better.


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phillipjos*


I just ordered this mobo how well with gskill ram is it,1066 mhz,the ep45-ud3r wouldnt do crap,had to use no. 1-2 and 3-4 no go,i hope this mobo is better.


im using the Gskill 2x2gb DDR2 1000 set with mine without any issues.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Im still having trouble booting at 475 FSB consistently.... im at 1.5 MCH Core this perplexing me....


Did you reflash your bios at all, if so how did you do it?

In OS or using QFlash?


----------



## phillipjos

Yes through windows f7,it will work with kingston value ram but not my 2x2 gskills,i e mailed gigabyte and they said they should work,i ran memtest also,said the heck with it and bought this one.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

I'm going through this thread page by page trying to see just how well this board works with Q6600's. My vid I believe is relatively high, I want to say it was 1.285 or 1.325. I just got it last August. I know when everything was set to auto my VID was 1.285. Anyway with a higher vid, what kind of OC may I expect with this board? I've already ordered this board but I may return it because if I'm only going to see the same 3.2ghz as I did with my old board I may return this and get a 750i FTW instead.


----------



## quicksilv3r

^ it depends, it could be your CPU that is limiting your OC's. This is by far one of the best overclocking boards of all time against any platform, so if your getting above 3.2 it could be your CPU


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*


I'm going through this thread page by page trying to see just how well this board works with Q6600's. My vid I believe is relatively high, I want to say it was 1.285 or 1.325. I just got it last August. I know when everything was set to auto my VID was 1.285. Anyway with a higher vid, what kind of OC may I expect with this board? I've already ordered this board but I may return it because if I'm only going to see the same 3.2ghz as I did with my old board I may return this and get a 750i FTW instead.


I didn't think a Q6600 could OC much beyond 3.6-3.8 regardless of the mobo.







:


----------



## MADMAX22

Hereis the higher stable fsb that I can get with my quad B3 3220 right now. I passed 1.5hours of lynpack before it errored and didnt get a screen shot so heres a few hours of prime, I know not much but oh well.

Heres my settings 
Auto
7x
enabled
470
auto
disabled
Advanced 
700
700
0
0

Turbo
auto
auto
2.00D
Manual 
auto
auto
auto
auto 
4-4-12-64-4-2 for the sub timings

Voltages 
llc enabled
cpu
1.4
1.34
1.5
0.888
Mch
1.38
0.968
1.010
1.610
1.20
Dram
2.020
1.010
auto
auto


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Hereis the higher stable fsb that I can get with my quad B3 3220 right now. I passed 1.5hours of lynpack before it errored and didnt get a screen shot so heres a few hours of prime, I know not much but oh well.

Heres my settings
Auto
7x
enabled
470
auto
disabled
Advanced
700
700
0
0

Turbo
auto
auto
2.00D
Manual
auto
auto
auto
auto
4-4-12-64-4-2 for the sub timings

Voltages
llc enabled
cpu
1.4
1.34
1.5
0.888
Mch
1.38
0.968
1.010
1.610
1.20
Dram
2.020
1.010
auto
auto

Thanks is that quad core 45nm or 65nm


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Thanks is that quad core 45nm or 65nm

45nm


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
45nm

NO its a 65nm, same as the Q6600


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
NO its a 65nm, same as the Q6600

newegg says its 45nm I guess they need to fix that http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...7165&Tpk=E3110


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
newegg says its 45nm I guess they need to fix that http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...7165&Tpk=E3110

Oh sorry yeah its not the E3110, its the X3220. Newegg is right, I threw the E3110 in the G/F's computer and snagged my quad back.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


I didn't think a Q6600 could OC much beyond 3.6-3.8 regardless of the mobo.







:


To be honest, I'd be happy beyond belief with 3.6 and I don't know what I'd do with myself if I hit 3.8 but I'm not expecting to hit either of those.


----------



## javier

Just an FYI- I switched from F7 to F8 bios and had a problem. My PC wouldn't boot when my USB hub was connected to the computer with F8. I jumped to F9b, and all is well now...


----------



## Nivekz

For the life of me i can't get stable at 4.3ghz. I've tried working my way up from deadskulls settings posted here I have it at 460x9 and perfectly stable in p95 for 6 hours before I stopped.
for some reason this board just confuses me, and can't get any further. If anyone here can help me move forward it would be appreciated.

p.s my max temp is below 50c so i got plenty of headroom to go


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nivekz*


For the life of me i can't get stable at 4.3ghz. I've tried working my way up from deadskulls settings posted here  I have it at 460x9 and perfectly stable in p95 for 6 hours before I stopped.
for some reason this board just confuses me, and can't get any further. If anyone here can help me move forward it would be appreciated.

p.s my max temp is below 50c so i got plenty of headroom to go


Try this guide.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


Im still having trouble booting at 475 FSB consistently.... im at 1.5 MCH Core this perplexing me....


Try bumping up Vtt a notch and keep Vtt ref within 0.63 of Vtt.


----------



## repo_man

What is this lynpack you guys are using and where can I get it? I would like to try it, 2hours over 8-12hours of stressing sounds nice to me!


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


What is this lynpack you guys are using and where can I get it? I would like to try it, 2hours over 8-12hours of stressing sounds nice to me!


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=201670


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phillipjos*


I just ordered this mobo how well with gskill ram is it,1066 mhz,the ep45-ud3r wouldnt do crap,had to use no. 1-2 and 3-4 no go,i hope this mobo is better.



I have had no issues with this RAM and my mobo.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*


I'm going through this thread page by page trying to see just how well this board works with Q6600's. My vid I believe is relatively high, I want to say it was 1.285 or 1.325. I just got it last August. I know when everything was set to auto my VID was 1.285. Anyway with a higher vid, what kind of OC may I expect with this board? I've already ordered this board but I may return it because if I'm only going to see the same 3.2ghz as I did with my old board I may return this and get a 750i FTW instead.


I would say you should be able to OC as well if not better on this board. it is easily one of the best ones I have ever had.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


I didn't think a Q6600 could OC much beyond 3.6-3.8 regardless of the mobo.







:



Sure can. I am perfectly stable at 3.85 (ya, it is a Q6700, but there are plenty of 4ghz+ Q6600's) It just takes some good cooling and a good CPU. I can boot up to 4.1ghz and I plan on getting 4.0ghz stable once I adjust my cooling set-up.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=201670


Thanks! +1


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



plan on getting 4.0ghz stable once I adjust my cooling set-up.


Key word: stable. Show me a stable 4GHz Q6600 OC that's not about to melt the chip.

And isn't air cooling out at this point? Why buy a dated chip thats $100 cheaper only to have to buy a WC system that costs $200-$300? (other than because you can of course!).

(I hope none of this sounds sarcastic, it's not meant to!







)


----------



## NoGuru

Anyone take that blue heatsink off the north bridge? I don't want to take them both off just North. But they are connected.


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

I just changed my MCH latch to 200, 2.66C to get it to run at 800MHZ. FSB is 300, 12.5X for 3.75GHz.

Now when I open CPU-Z the DRAM Frequency and FSB:RAM boxes are grayed out???? Why would CPU-Z no longer recognize this data? It was 100% working before? Google is telling me nothing.


----------



## mattlyall06

for the life of me i just cannot get this stable. i get either a bluescreen or a failure of prime/occt about 5-10min in. im using Jor3lBR's template for 4.41ghz (from XS):

Quote:

Q9650 489 X 9 4401MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.35GHz...........................[ 489 x 9 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 489 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40 ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1174 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ Auto ]
tWTR............................................[ Auto ]
tWR.............................................[ Auto ]
tRFC............................................[ 52 ]
tRTP............................................[ Auto ]
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 7 ] ................[ 8 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 7 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1333 ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 6 ] ................[ 8 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 7 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1333 ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.23750 ]...................[ 1.41250 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.40 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.570 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.766 ]...................[ 0.871 OR 0.886 ]

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.400 ]
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ 0.926 ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ 1.150 ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ 1.570 ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ 1.200 ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.300 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ 1.150 ]
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ 1.150 ]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ 1.150 ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

CPU Multithreading..............................[ Disabled ]
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]
the only things i changed are i set the ram to 1:1 (333mhz strap 2.0 multi) and DRAM voltage to 2.1. the driving strength profiles, channel a & b, should i set those to 1066? i've even gone a notch or two higher Vcore, giving me 1.392 windows and still no go. grrr.... its odd because, i boot into windows in under 30sec, just like i do now @ stable sig settings, everything seems smooth and groovy. i dont know how to tell if i need more vcore or if its the mch/cpu ref values that need tweaking.

any ideas?


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
Key word: stable. Show me a stable 4GHz Q6600 OC that's not about to melt the chip.

And isn't air cooling out at this point? Why buy a dated chip thats $100 cheaper only to have to buy a WC system that costs $200-$300? (other than because you can of course!).

(I hope none of this sounds sarcastic, it's not meant to!







)

There have been plenty of stable OCs that high. I'll see if I can find some links.

Also, yes, air cooling is out, but this is overclock.net, lol. FYI, I bought my pump, rad and block for $90 used from the FS section here. I then spent $180 on the Q6700. Even at 3.85ghz, that's not bad for $270. Keep in mind, I didn't get this all at once, either. I have had the water loop for about a year and have used it with a few different mobo/CPU combo's. If I were buying all new now, things would be different. That is one of the benefits of a custom PC. You can add a little at a time as you go.


----------



## cbcb900

just got this mb the other day got DDR3 1866 with the E8500 in but it dont run at the factory set timing witch is 8-8-8-24 its going 7-7-7-20 i switched the timings to 8-8-8-24 but cpu-z shows its running the same speed i tryed to set the volts to 1.9 but it froze up its currently at 1.5v maybe someone could give be some setting or some kind of help here is the ram link form newegg this ram is on the mb QVL list

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820220287


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



I'll see if I can find some links.


Thanks!


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattlyall06* 
for the life of me i just cannot get this stable. i get either a bluescreen or a failure of prime/occt about 5-10min in. im using Jor3lBR's template for 4.41ghz (from XS):

the only things i changed are i set the ram to 1:1 (333mhz strap 2.0 multi) and DRAM voltage to 2.1. the driving strength profiles, channel a & b, should i set those to 1066? i've even gone a notch or two higher Vcore, giving me 1.392 windows and still no go. grrr.... its odd because, i boot into windows in under 30sec, just like i do now @ stable sig settings, everything seems smooth and groovy. i dont know how to tell if i need more vcore or if its the mch/cpu ref values that need tweaking.

any ideas?

Try bumping mch/ref values...also run IBT for 10-20 runs. If IBT passes then its most likely northbridge settings. Also Jor3lBR somehow managed to acquire a magical Q9650, he probably doesn't need as much MCH core to achieve stability.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
What is this lynpack you guys are using and where can I get it? I would like to try it, 2hours over 8-12hours of stressing sounds nice to me!

Heres the link for IntelBurn test.

and heres the link for Linx, a more customizable IBT version.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Anyone take that blue heatsink off the north bridge? I don't want to take them both off just North. But they are connected.


I took both the covers off of my board.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I used a small screwdriver (you can use anything small enough to get in there and pry) and pried it off from the side, like at the end of "GIGABYTE". Once I got it slightly pulled up on the edge, I pulled it from the top (near the CPU) and just kept pulling the tape off until I peeled it off (from the cpu down to the PCI slots). It's not hard, just be gentle. Gentle, constant pressure and the tape will peel.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Heres the link for IntelBurn test.

and heres the link for Linx, a more customizable IBT version.


+1 Thanks man!


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Try bumping mch/ref values...also run IBT for 10-20 runs. If IBT passes then its most likely northbridge settings. Also Jor3lBR somehow managed to acquire a magical Q9650, he probably doesn't need as much MCH core to achieve stability.

thanks will do.

watch your temps with IBT!! hooottt


----------



## JOSE_EP45

SO IT'S BEEN A MONTH NOW MY MOBO DYE , SO I PICKED UP A NEW ONE. THE Q66 RUNS HOTTER THAN WHAT THOUGH. I HAD A TUNER TOWER CPU COOLER THAT WASN'T WORKING. I DONT KNOW IF ITS ME, BUT I HAD IT UP TO 3.2 AND I GET 62 63 59 58. SO I GOT ME A NEW COOLER MASTER VA. WITH ATTIC SILVER 3 CPU PASTE .

I WANT TO OVERCLOCK AT LEAST 3.2gHZ, BUT MY 8GB OF RAM IS NOT LETTING ME. I HAVE A DDR2 1066 CORSAIR DOMINATOR. I GET BLUE SCREEN AFTER AN HOUR OF TESTING. IS THERE ANY GUIDE WITH MY MOBO AND RAM I CAN SET UP,,

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE.


----------



## repo_man

Please don't type in caps, thank you.


----------



## Sullivan

What is the "vid" on a processor and how do I find out what Vid my q6600 has?

And my tuniq tower keeps my cpu cooler then ever.


----------



## redalert

coretemp or realtemp can tell you the VID


----------



## Sullivan

Where in RealTemp?


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


Where in RealTemp?


Its under settings, if you look it will show you min and max vid.


----------



## jamracing

Has anybody tried the Promise TX2650 RAID card on this board? I have the board and card on the way...


----------



## Sullivan

My min is:
Min = 1.1625
My max is:
Max = 1.3250

Do I have one of the GOOD Q6600's?

EDIT:

Can you sli on here? Or only crossfire on this board?

What are 2 really good cards to cross fire, and what are two decent cards?


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


My min is:
Min = 1.1625
My max is:
Max = 1.3250

Do I have one of the GOOD Q6600's?

EDIT:

Can you sli on here? Or only crossfire on this board?

What are 2 really good cards to cross fire, and what are two decent cards?


your vid is 1.325 which is on the high side but most of the new Q6600 are usually 1.325 VID its changing do to the power saving features being enabled. Crossfire only board.


----------



## steel_st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
A second Pri95 run last night with those settings went fine until about 4 hours into it things started to get a bit hot (low 60's). I cut the vcore to 1.375, temps droped 5-8 C and the run finished fine. I'll try a solid 8 hr run tonight and report back.


Fletcher sorry about the delay in posting...work has kept me busy this week. Did you have a chance to do anymore testing? Can you post your current settings? I'm going tweak some settings on this end and run a Prime 95, but I'd like to compare my settings with yours.

Are you running fsb/ram 1:1?


----------



## Sullivan

Ok, thanks. I am about to OC to 3.2 this weekend, steadily.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

@ Steel_st

I been busy also. Testing has gone well. Will post settings within a few hours.

F/C


----------



## {Artem}

Finally got 3,6Ghz stable with 2,4B multi! Are those settings fine?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{Artem}*


Finally got 3,6Ghz stable with 2,4B multi! Are those settings fine?


Looks good, I hope it more then 1 min P95 stable








Why is PLL at 1.57 V though? I would drop it, default PLL voltage of 1.5V is more then sufficient for 45nm quads until 4.4-4.5Ghz.


----------



## {Artem}

It is stable for 10 runs IBT!!! I will try to lower my Pll though. May be it's a little bit strange, but everything more than 1.2 FSB term and 1,26 NB makes my system unstable! A lot of guys have those settings much higher, is that the because of the difference between motherboards on the market?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Steel St

Here you go, my Q6600 settings with the lower vcore. Passed 8 hours of Prime 95 with temps hovering in the high 40's - low 50's.









Like I said, I'm new to this and still have tons of reading to do. Most of my settings are stock. I doubt I'm getting the most of my system, but I'm pleased with the start... If anyone has any setting suggestions, I'd really appreciate it! Same for reading, I know even less about ram timings...

Code:


Code:


Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto 
CPU Clock Ratio .......................: 9
CPU Frequency .........................: 3.24GHz (360X9)

Clock Chip Control

Standard Clock Control

CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 360 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ...........: Auto 
C.I.A.2 ...............................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive........................: Default
PCI Express Clock Drive................: Default
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance....................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)........: Auto 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch.................: Auto 
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ................: 720MHz

Standard Timing Control

CAS Latency Time.......................: 5 
tRCD ..................................: 5 
tRP'...................................: 5 
tRAS...................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control

Everything In Advanced Timing Control on auto.

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU

Load-Line Calibration..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore..............................: 1.34375v (= 1.312 in windows)
CPU Termination........................: Auto
CPU PLL................................: Auto
CPU Reference..........................: Auto

MCH/ICH

MCH Core...............................: Auto
MCH Reference..........................: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref...........................: Auto
ICH I/O................................: Auto
ICH Core...............................: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........................: 2.10
DRAM Termination ......................: Auto 
Channel A Reference....................: Auto
Channel B Reference ...................: Auto

Advanced
S.M.A.R.T................................: Enabled
CPU Multi Thread.......................: Enabled
No-execute..............................: Enabled
C1E.........................................: Diasbled
TM2.........................................: Diasbled
EIST.........................................: Diasbled
Virtualization.............................: Enabled
Delay.......................................: [0]

Processor box says its a G0 SLACR with 1.35 Vmax


----------



## TFL Replica

Can anyone tell me what SATA Port0-3 Native Mode (IDE vs Legacy) actually does, how it differs from AHCI and whether it can be enable after XP has been installed?


----------



## steel_st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


Steel St

Here you go, my Q6600 settings with the lower vcore. Passed 8 hours of Prime 95 with temps hovering in the high 40's - low 50's.









Like I said, I'm new to this and still have tons of reading to do. Most of my settings are stock. I doubt I'm getting the most of my system, but I'm pleased with the start... If anyone has any setting suggestions, I'd really appreciate it! Same for reading, I know even less about ram timings...

Code:


Code:


Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto 
CPU Clock Ratio .......................: 9
CPU Frequency .........................: 3.24GHz (360X9)

Clock Chip Control

Standard Clock Control

CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 360 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ...........: Auto 
C.I.A.2 ...............................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive........................: Default
PCI Express Clock Drive................: Default
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance....................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)........: Auto 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch.................: Auto 
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ................: 720MHz

Standard Timing Control

CAS Latency Time.......................: 5 
tRCD ..................................: 5 
tRP'...................................: 5 
tRAS...................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control

Everything In Advanced Timing Control on auto.

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU

Load-Line Calibration..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore..............................: 1.34375v (= 1.312 in windows)
CPU Termination........................: Auto
CPU PLL................................: Auto
CPU Reference..........................: Auto

MCH/ICH

MCH Core...............................: Auto
MCH Reference..........................: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref...........................: Auto
ICH I/O................................: Auto
ICH Core...............................: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........................: 2.10
DRAM Termination ......................: Auto 
Channel A Reference....................: Auto
Channel B Reference ...................: Auto

Advanced
S.M.A.R.T................................: Enabled
CPU Multi Thread.......................: Enabled
No-execute..............................: Enabled
C1E.........................................: Diasbled
TM2.........................................: Diasbled
EIST.........................................: Diasbled
Virtualization.............................: Enabled
Delay.......................................: [0]

Processor box says its a G0 SLACR with 1.35 Vmax


Thanks for the post







Some of my settings are slightly different than yours, but since I haven't done a successful overclock...I'm not in the position to give you advice on how to setup your rig, lol. I'll post my settings if I can finally get a successful run! BTW, how did you put your system specs in the scolling text box? What code is letting you do that?

I've been running Prime95 tests and the workers aren't failing, but my system is freezing...not quite sure why. Anyone know what could be causing this system freeze? The CPU temp isn't even really high when it freezes either - mid 50's. Not getting the blue screen of death, just a frozen screen after an hour or so of running tests...


----------



## Sullivan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steel_st*


Thanks for the post







Some of my settings are slightly different than yours, but since I haven't done a successful overclock...I'm not in the position to give you advice on how to setup your rig, lol. I'll post my settings if I can finally get a successful run! BTW, how did you put your system specs in the scolling text box? What code is letting you do that?

I've been running Prime95 tests and the workers aren't failing, but my system is freezing...not quite sure why. Anyone know what could be causing this system freeze? The CPU temp isn't even really high when it freezes either - mid 50's. Not getting the blue screen of death, just a frozen screen after an hour or so of running tests...










The code tag.


Code:


 [/ code]


----------



## steel_st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sullivan* 
The code tag.


Code:


 [/ code]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
Oh ok. Thanks!


----------



## javier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


for the life of me i just cannot get this stable. i get either a bluescreen or a failure of prime/occt about 5-10min in. im using Jor3lBR's template for 4.41ghz (from XS):

the only things i changed are i set the ram to 1:1 (333mhz strap 2.0 multi) and DRAM voltage to 2.1. the driving strength profiles, channel a & b, should i set those to 1066? i've even gone a notch or two higher Vcore, giving me 1.392 windows and still no go. grrr.... its odd because, i boot into windows in under 30sec, just like i do now @ stable sig settings, everything seems smooth and groovy. i dont know how to tell if i need more vcore or if its the mch/cpu ref values that need tweaking.

any ideas?


I would set mch skew to 0. I had it at 50 and it caused my system that seemed smooth to crash quickly during and stress testing.

What P95 test are you running? If you run small fft, do you crash? How about blend? If it crashes during small, it's most likely a cpu issue. If it's blend it's either a ref voltage or nb issue. If it's both, then you're just all messed up


----------



## NoGuru

Is there a way to check north and south bridge temps?


----------



## steel_st

Which test is better for stressing the CPU - Prime95 or IBT? Been reading that IBT is quicker than Prime95...is that true?

Been trying to test my overclock but my system is freezing up after running Prime95 for an hour or so. I'm sure it's my BIOS settings and not Prime95 (I'm still tweaking







), but I'm wondering if I should just download IBT and try stressing that way. If IBT will tell me "Hey, your settings suck!" in 20 mins vs. waiting 2 hrs for the same results in Prime95, I'll switch.

BTW - would the F8 bios have anything to do with my rig freezing? Should I change it?


----------



## Heavy Light 117

I use OCCT, Prime, and IBT. IBT will let you know almost instantly if you are not stable.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

IBT also runs 20 C higher. I don't like the thought of running my processor at 70+ C even for 15 minutes. But I'm only on air so...


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Well I appear to be stable at 3.75 GHz, after a few hiccups.










Now my RAM is overclocked at 450 MHZ (sticks are DDR2-800), so my timings were auto relaxed by the MoBo to 5-6-6-21. If I try to reduce those timings (I will run PrimeBlend overnight first), what is the correct methodology? Should I start with one specific timing first? Is one more important than the others? And is my best test to go immediately back into PrimeBlend and let it run for a few hours?

So change timings to 5-5-6-21, run Prime95 Blend test, pass...
Change to 5-5-5-21, run Blend again, pass...
etc...???

Some advice would be appreciated


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A.C.Sanchez*


Now my RAM is overclocked at 450 MHZ (sticks are DDR2-800), so my timings were auto relaxed by the MoBo to 5-6-6-21. If I try to reduce those timings (I will run PrimeBlend overnight first), what is the correct methodology? Should I start with one specific timing first? Is one more important than the others? And is my best test to go immediately back into PrimeBlend and let it run for a few hours?

So change timings to 5-5-6-21, run Prime95 Blend test, pass...
Change to 5-5-5-21, run Blend again, pass...
etc...???

Some advice would be appreciated










Yes, run P95 blend for at least 8 hours overnight. If that passes, tighten the timings to 5 5 5 21 (or 15) and go for another 8 hours. If that doesn't pass bump up ram voltage, or if that doesnt boot in the first place bump up ram voltage anyways.


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Yes, run P95 blend for at least 8 hours overnight. If that passes, tighten the timings to 5 5 5 21 (or 15) and go for another 8 hours. If that doesn't pass bump up ram voltage, or if that doesnt boot in the first place bump up ram voltage anyways.


OK, thought so. Thanks!!


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Is there a way to check north and south bridge temps?

ThereÂ´s no sensors for the SB or NB.

I guess you have to put a temp probe into the heatsink of the SB or NB.


----------



## MADMAX22

Hey Ghostleader do you know where the sensor is for the "system temp" by chance.


----------



## Sullivan

Found some people talking about the sensor locations here, I didn't read it all though:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/ga-e...erature-30357/


----------



## DraganUS

Yea I was wondering the same thing. Can u put sensor probe between HS and NB?
Would that give u more accurate readings?


----------



## Sullivan

Yes it would, but it would be a heck of mod that you would have to do by pulling it off and such.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Hey Ghostleader do you know where the sensor is for the "system temp" by chance.


With Everest I have to temp sensors, "Motherboard" and "Aux", Motherboard has about the same temp as my CPU and Aux has temp 35-40C.

Where they are located I donÂ´t know but I think that Motherboard are somewhere close to the PWM and CPU area and Aux close to the ICH area.

One way to pin point the location of the sensors are to hold a small fan (40-60mm) above a area of the board and see if the temp is changing, if not move the fan to a new location.

I have just below 50C with original heatsink/heatpipe (temp probe stuck in the MCH heatsink,no fan on it, TIM replaced) at MCH core volt 1,34 with my [email protected] 4,0GHz and 4x2 [email protected] 555 15 at full LinX load.


----------



## hifiaudio2

Are you guys overclocking in the Bios or with Easytune. I always thought OCing with a software program was not recommended, but with this board I have seen a few posts in various places that recommend, and in a case or two even require Easytune to get a good OC. I have had little to no success OCing in the bios with this board and am considering trying out Easytune when I get home tonight. I am very frustrated because I thought I was buying a top notch OC board but I cant even get to where I was with my 680i board. If it is recommended I will try Easytune before selling this board and going back to 680i while I wait to upgrade to Core i7.

If I do use Easytune, do you just leave the BIOS at default settings?

By the way, does the main bios first page, or even the Gigabyte logo first page normally come up for you guys? The first thing I ever see is the Sata ahci initialization. I have the logo set to enable in the bios, but I never, or VERY rarely see it.


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hifiaudio2* 
Are you guys overclocking in the Bios or with Easytune. I always thought OCing with a software program was not recommended, but with this board I have seen a few posts in various places that recommend, and in a case or two even require Easytune to get a good OC. I have had little to no success OCing in the bios with this board and am considering trying out Easytune when I get home tonight. I am very frustrated because I thought I was buying a top notch OC board but I cant even get to where I was with my 680i board. If it is recommended I will try Easytune before selling this board and going back to 680i while I wait to upgrade to Core i7.

If I do use Easytune, do you just leave the BIOS at default settings?

By the way, does the main bios first page, or even the Gigabyte logo first page normally come up for you guys? The first thing I ever see is the Sata ahci initialization. I have the logo set to enable in the bios, but I never, or VERY rarely see it.


I used the default "AUTO" settings on the board, moved the FSB to 300 (3.75 GHz), and checked for stability. Using ET6 I could tell what the exact voltages were that the board Auto-set, and then I changed all of the values to those manually. Then I backed them down 1 by one, while testing in between. The AUTO CPU PLL was 1.75!!! I dialed that down to 1.50 first, then proceeded with the rest.

Each time though, I made all changes in the BIOS, using ET6 just to verify.

This was my 1st time overclocking, and that methodology made things very easy for me.

Good Luck!


----------



## NoGuru

I know this chip will go alot higher. What memory would anyone suggest for the setup in my sig?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I know this chip will go alot higher. What memory would anyone suggest for the setup in my sig?

OCZ Reaper 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1150

DDR2 1150 might seem overkill but its going for only $63 F/S so get it while you can, that a hot deal!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
OCZ Reaper 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1150

DDR2 1150 might seem overkill but its going for only $63 F/S so get it while you can, that a hot deal!

overkill maybe but I can use that for an E8500 as well. So your saying just get the best possible ram if its cost efficient.


----------



## Robilar

I;ve run several different sets of OCZ. Personally after a fair bit of testing I came to realize most of it doesn't overclock well. It will do its stock rated speeds but has very little overhead.

Go with either Corsair or G.Skill. A good set of either will perform better than higher stock clocked OCZ in most cases (especially their DDR3 stuff. OCZ should not even be making DDR3. I went through half a dozen sets of 1600mhz rated kits and not one of them would even do 1600mhz,,,)


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I;ve run several different sets of OCZ. Personally after a fair bit of testing I came to realize most of it doesn't overclock well. It will do its stock rated speeds but has very little overhead.

Go with either Corsair or G.Skill. A good set of either will perform better than higher stock clocked OCZ in most cases (especially their DDR3 stuff. OCZ should not even be making DDR3. I went through half a dozen sets of 1600mhz rated kits and not one of them would even do 1600mhz,,,)


I guess YMMW but my kit is doing 1195MHz, 5 6 6 15, 2.22V right now no problem.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
I guess YMMW but my kit is doing 1195MHz, 5 6 6 15, 2.22V right now no problem.

I have no idea what YMMW means...


----------



## quicksilv3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I have no idea what YMMW means...









This is what I found:

Quote:

1. ymmv

Literally means "Your mileage may vary" but is often used in forum talk meaning that your results will vary


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I have no idea what YMMW means...









Your Mileage May have a typo...


----------



## JOSE_EP45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I;ve run several different sets of OCZ. Personally after a fair bit of testing I came to realize most of it doesn't overclock well. It will do its stock rated speeds but has very little overhead.

Go with either Corsair or G.Skill. A good set of either will perform better than higher stock clocked OCZ in most cases (especially their DDR3 stuff. OCZ should not even be making DDR3. I went through half a dozen sets of 1600mhz rated kits and not one of them would even do 1600mhz,,,)

Dude I have Corsair *(2x4)* Dominator DDR2-1066 PC2-8500 Dual Channel Kit










how can i over clock it to hit Higher 1066mhz

im running the Q6600 2 3.4ghz, settings


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I have no idea what YMMW means...









I meant YMMV, your mileage may vary. IE for all we know you guys in canada got a crappy batch?


----------



## Robilar

I have owned no less than 15 sets of OCZ ram over the last two years. thats a pretty bad average...

Regarding your acronym, us old guys don't tend to keep up with them


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JOSE_EP45* 
Dude I have Corsair *(2x4)* Dominator DDR2-1066 PC2-8500 Dual Channel Kit










how can i over clock it to hit Higher 1066mhz

im running the Q6600 2 3.4ghz, settings










With all the slots filled, you may have some challenges. I tried 4x1gb same ram, pc2-8500 dominators and could only hit 1110mhz.

took two out and was able to do just shy of 1200mhz

with my 2x2gb kit, I have been able to do 1150 so far but at very loose timings.

I actually prefer running at tighter timings lower mhz than the other way around. You can actually chart the difference in certain benches.


----------



## JOSE_EP45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
With all the slots filled, you may have some challenges. I tried 4x1gb same ram, pc2-8500 dominators and could only hit 1110mhz.

took two out and was able to do just shy of 1200mhz

with my 2x2gb kit, I have been able to do 1150 so far but at very loose timings.

I actually prefer running at tighter timings lower mhz than the other way around. You can actually chart the difference in certain benches.

so, what can i do, take 1 out or take two out , let me know that's it make my appz load faster ?


----------



## dralb

Has anyone tested RAID between the gigabyte and intel controllers?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JOSE_EP45* 
so, what can i do, take 1 out or take two out , let me know that's it make my appz load faster ?

Increasing your ram speed or decreasing your ram timings will net about the same. Either way, ram over 4gb makes almost zero difference in performance in apps wih the exception of certain video and graphic editing suites (where the scratch files are larger than 2-3 gb).


----------



## hifiaudio2

hmm - finally today I seem to be getting somewhere. Running ram in 1:1 mode on the 400mhz strap seems to be the only setup that works for me.

Right now I am marginally stable at 450 x 8 (3600) - with 1.425 vcore, 1.3 mch core, and pretty much everything else on auto. So far I passed 1 IBT full test... so lots more stability testing to run. My cpu was reaching almost 70 C on some of the cores though. Is that too high?

I have what is supposed to be about the best air cooler (new Zalman 9900).,... but maybe this is too much for air?

and on the auto settings - is there any setting that the board will try to set too high? like cpu pll or something (mine is at 1.85 according to easytune)


----------



## repo_man

There are alot of coolers that beat the Zalman







(TRUE, Xigmatek's, some others)


----------



## hifiaudio2

not too familiar with those... have to look them up.

so I changed my cpu pll to a hard set 1.5v - didnt make a difference in Prime - I get about to the end of the first set and bluescreen.

So i was stable at 450 x7, but when i went to 450 x8 I am having problems. My vcore is at 1.425 - how much higher should I push it before I decide its not the issue?


----------



## hifiaudio2

ok 1.43125 vcore is getting me through Prime so far - about 30 min of it ....so that is a good start

ran just one IBT and passed that too, but the 71C temp worries me.

Im in the low to mid 50s on temp with Prime


----------



## repo_man

IBT usually runs the core(s) hotter than Prime anyway, you'll never hit a full stress like that in everyday use.


----------



## Ghostleader

I had to RMA my board because I couldnÂ´t run bus 333, 400 or 450 and ram 2x1, 2x2 or 4x2 in dual channel at 1066 or 1080 no matter what, singel channel just fine or any 1:1 in dual channel.

They couldnÂ´t fix it so I got a new board, rev 1.0.

Just about to set it up for some short test.


----------



## hifiaudio2

An oddity I am noticing - Easytune and cpu-z are reporting my core voltage to be 1.392, even though I have it set to 1.43125. LLC is enables and all the power management stuff in the bios is turned off...

ALSO, easytune, on the cpu tab, keeps jumping my fsb around while I am sitting here watching Prime run - it never goes below the 450fsb minimum that I set, but jumps as high as 493 or so - how could that be?

I am running right now testing out 4-4-4-12 on my memory timings...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hifiaudio2*


An oddity I am noticing - Easytune and cpu-z are reporting my core voltage to be 1.392, even though I have it set to 1.43125. LLC is enables and all the power management stuff in the bios is turned off...


This board has a noticeable vdrop. It won't have the same voltage in the OS as it will in the BIOS. Mine has ~ a .04-.05v vdrop from the BIOS to the OS.


----------



## NoGuru

Ghost leader why are you not running the F8 bios?


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Ghost leader why are you not running the F8 bios?


I RMA my board before F8 was released and my new board came with F4 and I have not flashed it yet.

Is F8 any better then F7?

According to Gigabyte so does F8 "Enhanced compatibilities of Dynamic Energy Saver Advanced", is there anything else?


----------



## Robilar

I have been running F8 for awhile with my cpu at 4ghz. To be honest, I've cycled through all of the bios versions and never had a single issue on any of them.

I haven't had a single lock up or crash at 4ghz since I found stable vcore for it. I have never had a board to date that could do 4ghz on a quad without the occasional hiccup. My EVGA 790i Ultra did 4ghz with my QX9650 easily but occasionally bsod'd and rebooted (maybe once every two weeks).

It passes orthos, prime or OCCT for 24 hours with nary an issue.

I'm still waiting for this board to do something wrong...

Incidently can anyone confirm the difference between rev 1.0 and 1.1 on these boards?

My understanding is that the only difference is in the heatpipe assembly.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 

Incidently can anyone confirm the difference between rev 1.0 and 1.1 on these boards?

My understanding is that the only difference is in the heatpipe assembly.

I have the 1.1, and the mofset cooler looks a lot better, that's about it.
However since I've never owned 1.0 I wouldn't know other differences.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 

Just about to set it up for some short test.









I hope it works out for you. Hopefully it wasn't your ram that messing you up


----------



## ColdFusionWi

I'm looking for some voltage suggestions with my Q6600 (1.325 vid) and my new board, UD3P. I'm currently running stable so far at 3.2ghz (8*400) with the settings in bios below. My temps are relatively good; I'm at 51C max under load. I'd really love to hit 3.4 or even 3.6 but I'm running into problems. I was able to get my pc to boot at 9x400 but bsod when Vista was starting to load.

Code:


Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: 8 X
CPU Frequency ........................: 3.20GHz(400x8)
Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: 100
C.I.A.2 ..............................: Disabled
Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
Left at Default
DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: STANDARD
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: Auto
System Memory Multiplier .............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 800 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: Manual
Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................: 5
tRCD .......................................: 5
tRP'.........................................: 5
tRAS........................................: 15
Advanced Timing Control
Left at Default
Driving Strength Profiles
Left at Default
Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... Manual
CPU
CPU Vcore...............................: 1.450
CPU Termination.......................: 1.46
CPU PLL..................................: Auto
CPU Reference.........................: .979
MCH/ICH
MCH Core................................: 1.4
MCH Reference.........................: .964
MCH/DRAM Ref.........................: Auto
ICH I/O...................................: 1.5 (manually set)
ICH Core.................................: 1.1 (manually set)
DRAM
DRAM Voltage............................: 2.1
DRAM Termination......................: Auto
Channel A Reference...................: Auto
Channel B Reference...................: Auto
Advanced Settings
Left at Default
Integrated Peripherals
Left at Default

The settings above were taken from a template off another site. Can anyone tell me what the (G)MCH Frequency Latch does and if I should be taking that off of auto? I've already tried 8x425 with the same settings above but with vcore set at 1.475 but that failed P95 small fft in less than 10 seconds.

Any help will be greatly appreciated as I'm really excited about this board.

***Edit*** My board is Revision 1.1 with the F6 bios.


----------



## bk7794

Am I allowed to join


----------



## JOSE_EP45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi* 
I'm looking for some voltage suggestions with my Q6600 (1.325 vid) and my new board, UD3P. I'm currently running stable so far at 3.2ghz (8*400) with the settings in bios below. My temps are relatively good; I'm at 51C max under load. I'd really love to hit 3.4 or even 3.6 but I'm running into problems. I was able to get my pc to boot at 9x400 but bsod when Vista was starting to load.

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: 8 X
CPU Frequency ........................: 3.20GHz(400x8)
Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: 425
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: 100
C.I.A.2 ..............................: Disabled
Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
Left at Default
DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: STANDARD
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: Auto
System Memory Multiplier .............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 800 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: Manual
Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................: 5
tRCD .......................................: 5
tRP'.........................................: 5
tRAS........................................: 15
Advanced Timing Control
Left at Default
Driving Strength Profiles
Left at Default
Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... Manual
CPU
CPU Vcore...............................: 1.450
CPU Termination.......................: 1.46
CPU PLL..................................: Auto
CPU Reference.........................: .979
MCH/ICH
MCH Core................................: 1.4
MCH Reference.........................: .964
MCH/DRAM Ref.........................: Auto
ICH I/O...................................: 1.5 (manually set)
ICH Core.................................: 1.1 (manually set)
DRAM
DRAM Voltage............................: 2.1
DRAM Termination......................: Auto
Channel A Reference...................: Auto
Channel B Reference...................: Auto
Advanced Settings
Left at Default
Integrated Peripherals
Left at Default

The settings above were taken from a template off another site. Can anyone tell me what the (G)MCH Frequency Latch does and if I should be taking that off of auto? I've already tried 8x425 with the same settings above but with vcore set at 1.475 but that failed P95 small fft in less than 10 seconds.

Any help will be greatly appreciated as I'm really excited about this board.

***Edit*** My board is Revision 1.1 with the F6 bios.

here mt setting for 3.4Ghz










hope is help

the five last setting don't copy that that you have 800mgz ram speed lol sorry


----------



## ColdFusionWi

JOSE EP45,

What's your vid and what is your multi and fsb set to? If I were to use the vcore you suggest then I'd only be a little bit above my vid of 1.325. I do have LLC enabled too; I forgot to mention that before.


----------



## JOSE_EP45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*


JOSE EP45,

What's your vid and what is your multi and fsb set to? If I were to use the vcore you suggest then I'd only be a little bit above my vid of 1.325. I do have LLC enabled too; I forgot to mention that before.


My Q6600 G0 Vcore Is --> 1.235v

and my FSB is -- > 8*425 > 3.2ghz LLC enabled is good, o so


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Yeah, my vid is too high to be running such low vcore. I just messed around trying to get 7x500 to load with and couldn't, it would restart as it was trying to post/boot no matter what voltages I tried. Right now I'm just trying to lower my volts for running at 3.2; kinda disappointed right now. I thought I'd at least be able to hit 3.4 or 3.5 with my vid but I don't think that's possible. I tried 8x425 last night and failed miserably. I'm going to go through this thread again and see if I'm missing something. I may try 8x415 again at somepoint to see if I can pick up an extra 120mhz.


----------



## Jason_B

What are some of your guys Q9650 OCs? I just picked up this board and a Q9650 last night, building the rig in a few weeks, hoping for 4.5ghz with a T.R.U.E


----------



## JOSE_EP45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi* 
Yeah, my vid is too high to be running such low vcore. I just messed around trying to get 7x500 to load with and couldn't, it would restart as it was trying to post/boot no matter what voltages I tried. Right now I'm just trying to lower my volts for running at 3.2; kinda disappointed right now. I thought I'd at least be able to hit 3.4 or 3.5 with my vid but I don't think that's possible. I tried 8x425 last night and failed miserably. I'm going to go through this thread again and see if I'm missing something. I may try 8x415 again at somepoint to see if I can pick up an extra 120mhz.

Try 8*425

Vcore 4.750


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jason_B* 
What are some of your guys Q9650 OCs? I just picked up this board and a Q9650 last night, building the rig in a few weeks, hoping for 4.5ghz with a T.R.U.E









Unlikely. The board will do 9x500 but the temps will necessitate water cooling at 4.5ghz.

4.2 to 4.3 can be done on good air (like the TRUE) though.


----------



## Jason_B

What are some good settings to start off on? What abbreviations are my northbridge and south bridge? And termination voltage...?









Just looking over some screenshots from here.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JOSE_EP45* 
Try 8*425

Vcore 4.750


I think you meant 1.475 and I think I tried that but I'll try it again later. I'm slowly going through this thread a second time and bookmarking some of the high points that I think may help me. My temps are pretty darn low so I'm really hoping that I can get 3.4 to boot. I'm also anxious to try some of Ghostleader's ideas back in the pages 70+ in this thread for ways I might be able to squeeze out 3.6 since he has a higher vid Q6600 like me.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jason_B* 
What are some good settings to start off on? What abbreviations are my northbridge and south bridge? And termination voltage...?









Just looking over some screenshots from here.

MCH is your Northbridge
ICH is your Southbridge
CPU Termination is your termination voltage

As for what settings you should start with it's really up to your chip and where you want to go. One thing I've gathered from this thread is that the general consensus is that your CPU Reference voltage should be your CPU Termination voltage x .67 and your MCH Reference voltage should be your MCH Core voltage x .691 .


----------



## JOSE_EP45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi* 
I think you meant 1.475 and I think I tried that but I'll try it again later. I'm slowly going through this thread a second time and bookmarking some of the high points that I think may help me. My temps are pretty darn low so I'm really hoping that I can get 3.4 to boot. I'm also anxious to try some of Ghostleader's ideas back in the pages 70+ in this thread for ways I might be able to squeeze out 3.6 since he has a higher vid Q6600 like me.

i rely think is your RAM setting that's not letting you get to 3.4Ghz


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JOSE_EP45* 
i rely think is your RAM setting that's not letting you get to 3.4Ghz

I don't think it is but it's a test I'll be doing later as well. My ram is rated at 5,5,5,15 at 2.1V for 500fsb. I know I've passed Memtest @ 400fsb with no problems before.


----------



## JOSE_EP45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi* 
I don't think it is but it's a test I'll be doing later as well. My ram is rated at 5,5,5,15 at 2.1V for 500fsb. I know I've passed Memtest @ 400fsb with no problems before.

OO ic on what setting you have it on the mobo?

200mhz/2.66 ? ? ?


----------



## Indignity

If anyone has grown tired of their UD3P or R, please Check out my wanted thread 

Got a UD3R on it's way!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


If anyone has grown tired of their UD3P or R, please Check out my wanted thread 


lol dood just buy one from newegg, they're supre cheap


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JOSE_EP45*


OO ic on what setting you have it on the mobo?

200mhz/2.66 ? ? ?


I'm not sure if I'm following you but I'm currently running Memtest at 8x400 with my ram set to a 1:1 ratio. So far it's running fine. Earlier I tried 6x500 and 6x450 with a 1:1 ratio and Memtest actually locked up; it didn't throw an error rather completely locked my system. I'm going to start a thread in the Intel Memory section tomorrow to see if I can get some questions answered as I have no idea why it would have locked up on me. If it turns out my ram is bad then I'll be RMA'ing my 780i, hdd and my ram.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I have been running F8 for awhile with my cpu at 4ghz. To be honest, I've cycled through all of the bios versions and never had a single issue on any of them.


I thought that much.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


I hope it works out for you. Hopefully it wasn't your ram that messing you up










Thanks.

I have done some test at those bus speed and ram speed that I had problem with and it seams okey with this board.

I did a short LinX run with my [email protected] 4,50 2x1 [email protected] 555 15 tRD 9 Turbo, XP SP2 32bit and it worked just fine.

I did run a Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro (PWM control) in that test and I most say that I was impressed by its performance, have to see if it can hold of my E8400 with 4Gb or 8Gb, I doubt it, it had 75C







with 2Gb, think I have to put my watercooling back on.



















Now I move on to 2x2, 4x2 and Windows 7 64bit.


----------



## Sullivan

Are you using easytune to oc? Or to check.

I am worried about oc'ing and stressing without watching it.


----------



## phillipjos

Never o/c with windows programs,plus you wouldnt get much over 2-300 mhz anyway with out freeze ups.I finally got my new mb and a radeon 4850,my new case will be here today,i just hope my 1066 gskills work on this mb,i had ro rma the ###R mb due to ram trouble.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jason_B*


What are some of your guys Q9650 OCs? I just picked up this board and a Q9650 last night, building the rig in a few weeks, hoping for 4.5ghz with a T.R.U.E










congrats on the quad









well this really depends on the chip...
my motherboard is capable of 500 fsb without a problem, but my q9650 want do more than 4.266ghz with 1.36v, so don't expect 4.5ghz (and you don't have water). Also, the newest Q9650's don't go as high as all the old ones after what I understand


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sullivan* 
Are you using easytune to oc? Or to check.

I am worried about oc'ing and stressing without watching it.

Just to check and to show others, I never use Windows app when change bios settings, small changes might be okey I think if you know what you are doing (to gain time) but I havnÂ´t tried it with ET6 so I canÂ´t really comment on that.

Thumbrule, never use Windows app when change bios settings.









What are you worried about?


----------



## mattlyall06

heres where im at now its so close i can taste it...

Code:



Code:


******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P******

Q9650 489 X 9 4401MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ] 
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9        ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0        ] 
CPU Frequency 4.35GHz...........................[ 489 x 9  ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 489      ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv   ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv   ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps      ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps     ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ] 
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00  ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 978  ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5        ] 
tRCD............................................[ 5        ] 
tRP.............................................[ 5        ] 
tRAS............................................[ 15       ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore         [ 1.200   ]...................[ 1.40625 ] 
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.34   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.570  ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.766   ]...................[ 0.888   ]

MCH Core          [1.1      ]...................[ 1.400  ]  
MCH Reference     [0.760    ]...................[ 0.928   ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900    ]...................[ Auto ] 
ICH I/O           [1.500    ]...................[ Auto] 
ICH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ Auto]

DRAM Voltage      [1.800    ]...................[ 2.10  ] 
DRAM Termination  [0.900    ]...................[ Auto] 
Channel A Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Auto] 
Channel B Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Auto]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

CPU Multithreading..............................[ Disabled ] 
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ] 
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]  
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]  
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]  
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ] 
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]

i've ran memtest overnight with these settings (471% complete or something) without errors, but im running into problems with prime small fft's. *is it safe to assume that not having enough vcore would cause it to crash fairly quickly?* because i started with 1.3875, ran prime small fft for two hours before a crash. bumped up to 1.4, ran again but crashed at the same spot @ two hours. bumped one more notch to 1.40625, and again, crash at two hours. since i was running small fft's it cant be the mch/ram thats failing, correct? i mean, it passed memtest overnight.

what do you think? im going to bump the Vtt and cpu ref each one notch and test again.

previously, i was 10 hours prime blend stable with 480*9 w/ 1.3875vcore bios @ those same settings.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Mattlyall06,

I found this post much earlier in this thread that deals with P95 and possible voltage increases to try to get stable:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


Generally if Prime95 Smalls crashes the system or causes BSOD, vCore is too low. If one of the cores fails then NB or one of the reference voltages is too low. Obviously if Prime Blend fails the NB is too low or DRAM is not stable.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*


Mattlyall06,

I found this post much earlier in this thread that deals with P95 and possible voltage increases to try to get stable:


thanks for the reply.

i would think that not enough vcore would cause it to crash alot sooner than 2 hours, but i'll take your/their word for it.


----------



## Sullivan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 
Just to check and to show others, I never use Windows app when change bios settings, small changes might be okey I think if you know what you are doing (to gain time) but I havnÂ´t tried it with ET6 so I canÂ´t really comment on that.

Thumbrule, never use Windows app when change bios settings.









What are you worried about?

Im worried it will overheat.


----------



## crackrabbit

Code:


Code:


******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P******

E8400 445 X 9 4005MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Standard   ] 
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9        ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0        ] 
CPU Frequency 4.35GHz...........................[ 445 x 9  ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 445     ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv   ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv   ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps      ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ Auto ] 
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D  ] 
Memory Frequency 800...........................[ 890  ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5        ] 
tRCD............................................[ 5        ] 
tRP.............................................[ 5        ] 
tRAS............................................[ 12     ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore         [ 1.200   ]...................[ 1.36250 ] 
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.20   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.50  ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.766   ]...................[ 0.766   ]

MCH Core          [1.1      ]...................[ 1.26 ]  
MCH Reference     [0.760    ]...................[ Normal  ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900    ]...................[ Normal ] 
ICH I/O           [1.500    ]...................[ Normal] 
ICH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ 1.2]

DRAM Voltage      [1.800    ]...................[ 2.10  ] 
DRAM Termination  [0.900    ]...................[ Auto] 
Channel A Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Auto] 
Channel B Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Auto]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

CPU Multithreading..............................[ Enabled ] 
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Enabled ] 
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[Disabled ]  
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]  
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]  
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Enabled ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Enabled ] 
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Enabled]

I'm at a complete loss atm I had a P35 board from gigabyte before but was having some trouble with a resetting bios so I decided to get this board but I cannot get it stable..with the p35 the settings were simple and it was able to run orthos blend nearly 15 hrs+ fine..at 4ghz and the ram at 890mhz at 5-5-5-12 (btw the ram is 4X1GB patriot low latency) for over a year

With these current settings I'm able to get to the one hour mark then orthos will fail.

MCH from 1.2v - 1.28v all get the same time within a few mins of each other 55- 1hour 7 mins was the longest it lasted. 1.3v and windows will fail to load just reboot If I change ICH it will fail within 10 mins that stays at 1.2

If I change anything to do with the cpu (pll, termination, ref) other than normal and the Vcore I have it set at it will fail within 10-15 mins. Vcore even 1 down will faill within 5-10 mins... 1 up same thing

Changing the system memory multiplier to 2.00B I get the same problem of failing within 10-15 mins 2.00D seems to be the only one that works

Also if I change the memory timings to anything else other than 5-5-5 such as 6-6-6 so on the comp will just go into a reboot loop

I left those bottom settings enabled it didn't seem to make any difference

Hopefully someone can help me out here I don't know what to do anymore lol

Thanks


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crackrabbit* 

I'm at a complete loss atm I had a P35 board from gigabyte before but was having some trouble with a resetting bios so I decided to get this board but I cannot get it stable..with the p35 the settings were simple and it was able to run orthos blend nearly 15 hrs+ fine..at 4ghz and the ram at 890mhz at 5-5-5-12 (btw the ram is 4X1GB patriot low latency) for over a year

With these current settings I'm able to get to the one hour mark then orthos will fail.

MCH from 1.1v - 1.26v all get the same time within a few mins of each other 55- 1hour 7 mins was the longest it lasted. 1.3v and windows will fail to load just reboot If I change ICH it will fail within 10 mins that stays at 1.2

If I change anything to do with the cpu (pll, termination, ref) other than normal and the Vcore I have it set at it will fail within 10-15 mins. Vcore even 1 down will faill within 5-10 mins... 1 up same thing

Changing the system memory multiplier to 2.00B I get the same problem of failing within 10-15 mins 2.00D seems to be the only one that works

I left those bottom settings enabled it didn't seem to make any difference

Hopefully someone can help me out here I don't know what to do anymore lol

Thanks

What are you system specs?


----------



## crackrabbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


What are you system specs?


CPU
E8400 C0

Motherboard
GIGABYTE EP45-UD3P v1.1 F8

Memory
4x1GB Patriot Low Latency (says 4-4-4-12 2.1V on sticker) [800Mhz]

Graphics Card
Sapphire 4870 1GB [830-1080]

Hard Drive
1x[western digital black 640GB] 
1x[samsung f1 1TB] 
1x[western digital 160gb]

Sound Card
X-Fi platinum

Power Supply
Corsair TX550v

CPU cooling
Xigmatek HDT-S1283

OS
XP 32 bit


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


thanks for the reply.

i would think that not enough vcore would cause it to crash alot sooner than 2 hours, but i'll take your/their word for it.


Bump your Vtt.

Watch you Mch Core, Mch ref ratio because increasing Vtt voltage also increases the Mch Ref voltage accordingly.

Also set

MCH/DRAM Refernce - 1.05V
DRAM Termination - 1.05V
Channel A Ref - 1.05V
Channel B Ref - 1.05V

or 0.5 of Dram Voltage.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


Im worried it will overheat.


You shouldnÂ´t need to worry about that, the CPU throttle down when it gets to hot.

Set "CPU Thermal Monitor" to enabled and you should be fine.

Btw, donÂ´t you have a Tuniq, it should handle the heat.

*@crackrabbit*

You should set your MCH ref close to 0.720, that way your MCH gets more stable.

CPU Term 1,22-1,28 
MCH Core 1,24-1,30


----------



## Sullivan

Whats the highest oc anyone's ever done on this board?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sullivan* 
Whats the highest oc anyone's ever done on this board?

not sure, but the world record on a q9650 is on this, think it was 5094mhz or something! Also, I think someone made 630 fsb with a dualcore! So I guess the highest anyone have done must be quite good!


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Well I'm now able to get 8x425 to load Vista but P95 fails on core #4 almost instantly. I started increasing my MCH Core and Ref voltages to see if that would help but stopped this morning when my core was at 1.5 and ref was at 1.03. My current settings are as follows:

Code:


Code:


*******************************************************
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
*******************************************************
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio..................: 
CPU Frequency ........................: 3.4ghz

************** Clock Chip Control ************** 
>>>>>> Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: 425mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: 100mhz
C.I.A.2 ..............................:

>>>>>> Advanced Clock Control.........: [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.......................: 700
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: 700
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0

*********** DRAM Performance Control *********** 
Performance Enhance...................: standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier .............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 850
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: Manual

>>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................: 5
tRCD .................................: 5
tRP...................................: 5
tRAS..................................: 15

>>>>>> Advanced Timing Control........: [Press Enter]
tRRD..................................: I didn't touch any of these
tWTR..................................: 
tWR...................................: 
tRFC..................................: 
tRTP..................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ...................:

>>>>>> Channel A Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: I didn't touch any of these
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: 
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: 
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
DDR Write Training....................:

>>>>>> Channel A Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: I didn't touch any of these
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: 
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........:

>>>>>> Channel B Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: I didn't touch any of these
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: 
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: 
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
DDR Write Training....................:

>>>>>> Channel B Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: I didn't touch any of these
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: 
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........:

********* Motherboard Voltage Control *********
Voltage Types...........Normal..........Current
-----------------------------------------------
>>>>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: enabled
CPU Vcore..............1.325000v......: 1.4875
CPU Termination........1.200v.........: 1.4
CPU PLL................1.500v.........: 1.59
CPU Reference..........0.780v.........: .926

>>>>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: 1.5
MCH Reference..........0.800v.........: 1.03
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900v.........: .9
ICH I/O................1.500v.........: 1.59
ICH Core...............1.100v.........: 1.3

>>>>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800v.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination.......0.900v.........: .9
Channel A Reference....0.900v.........: .9
Channel B Reference....0.900v.........: .9

Now, off to my plethora of questions....

I'm going to try paging through this thread yet again but does anyone know if it's remotely safe to increase the MCH core much more beyond 1.5v? I was thinking about increasing the CPU and MCH Clock Skews, does anyone think that could help with stability? I've read a couple of posts in this thread where people have had success increasing those. I've also though about lowing my ram timings to 7,7,7,20 just to see if that would help. I've also tried one test where I changed my vcore to 1.5 but that didn't help. I know that CPU Ref should be your CPU Term x .67 but is there any calculation that would tell you what your CPU Term should be based on a given vcore?


----------



## repo_man

IIRC, people have put MCH vcore up to 1.6v safely.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


IIRC, people have put MCH vcore up to 1.6v safely.










Thanks, that's what I was looking for. I was worried about increasing that too much and frying something. I mean yeah, any time you increase voltages beyond spec you have a chance of frying something but still. When I get home tonight I'll keep pushing beyond 1.5v.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*


Thanks, that's what I was looking for. I was worried about increasing that too much and frying something. I mean yeah, any time you increase voltages beyond spec you have a chance of frying something but still. When I get home tonight I'll keep pushing beyond 1.5v.


Yea, I want to say someone quoted from Gigabyte that 1.6v is the limit. From my understanding it's harder to fry a NB with voltage.

Are you using small FFTs or large in Prime? If you're only stressing the CPU (small FFTs) then it's a chip issue. If it's blend then it could be NB/ram/etc


----------



## NoGuru

Just wanted to get some suggestions on this OC because it was my first. I have read that this chip will go alot higher.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

I'm trying to pass small fft's first, then I'll be moving on to large, then blend.

Earlier in this thread I read that if P95 small crashes or BSOD then it's vcore. If only one core fails then it could be a NB or one of the reference voltages. I've tried increasing my vcore to 1.5, cpu term to 1.42, and my cpu ref to .95 or the closest lower value. I was having issues getting that to post and/or load Vista. I've also found that if I raise my PLL above 1.59 will cause issues too.

I'll try to focus more on the cpu voltages than my ram voltages and see if I can get anywhere. I'd really like to know more about what the cpu term value should be set to and if it has any relationship to the vcore.


----------



## mattlyall06

try this reference thread about the gtl ref values... How to set up GTL Ref Values for 45nm & 65nm over at XS

edit: @ColdFusionWi oh and dont go above 1.57pll thats the max. if you could, post a bios template.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Just wanted to get some suggestions on this OC because it was my first. I have read that this chip will go alot higher.


I wish I could help but this is the first time I've seen a P4 on the 775 platform.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


try this reference thread about the gtl ref values... How to set up GTL Ref Values for 45nm & 65nm over at XS

edit: @ColdFusionWi oh and dont go above 1.57pll thats the max. if you could, post a bios template.


Thanks for the link, I'll check that out. If you scroll up the page you'll see my bios template.


----------



## Russkiy

Hey guys! i have a question about this board... Can I use 8800GTS as PhysX when the main GPU is GTX280? Does p45 chipset suport this kind of setup or it must be nVidia chipset based mobo?


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*


If you scroll up the page you'll see my bios template.


hahah DUHHH. im not fully awake yet.

what is your chips VID? i wouldnt be surprised if you just needed more vcore. but you should try

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]

and use that thread to help you calculate your ref values. if its to confusing for you, you can always just do it manually. in bios, set your vtt to 1.2, and your cpu ref value should be default .76 (or whatever it is) then as you increase your vtt the cpu ref and mch ref values will change automatically, and from what i hear they're usually a notch or two above stock depending on your board.

hope you get it working.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russkiy*


Hey guys! i have a question about this board... Can I use 8800GTS as PhysX when the main GPU is GTX280? Does p45 chipset suport this kind of setup or it must be nVidia chipset based mobo?


It supports it.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattlyall06* 
what is your chips VID? i wouldnt be surprised if you just needed more vcore.

Unfortunately my vid is 1.325 so I know I'm already limited for a max OC. I thought the max vcore was 1.5 for my chip? I've seen people run 1.52 because of vdrop/vdroop but nothing above that from what I've seen.


----------



## mattlyall06

actually ive heard that these newer, higher vid Q6600's still clock pretty high. especially with these new boards. im sure you just gotta find your boards sweet spot with mch/cpu ref values.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Russkiy* 
Hey guys! i have a question about this board... Can I use 8800GTS as PhysX when the main GPU is GTX280? Does p45 chipset suport this kind of setup or it must be nVidia chipset based mobo?

Yes, you can use that configuration. Be prepared to sacrifice some OC ability though, when I put tried to use 8800 Ultra as PhysX alongside GTX 280 I couldn't oc as high. Other then that, everything worked fine.

/sidenote - I did try this with my Corsair 750 TX which died a month or so later so my OC ability claim may not be true.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi* 
Well I'm now able to get 8x425 to load Vista but P95 fails on core #4 almost instantly. I started increasing my MCH Core and Ref voltages to see if that would help but stopped this morning when my core was at 1.5 and ref was at 1.03. My current settings are as follows:

Code:



Code:


*******************************************************
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
*******************************************************
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio..................: 
CPU Frequency ........................: 3.4ghz

************** Clock Chip Control ************** 
>>>>>> Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: 425mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: 100mhz
C.I.A.2 ..............................:

>>>>>> Advanced Clock Control.........: [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.......................: 700
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: 700
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0

*********** DRAM Performance Control *********** 
Performance Enhance...................: standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier .............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 850
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: Manual

>>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................: 5
tRCD .................................: 5
tRP...................................: 5
tRAS..................................: 15

>>>>>> Advanced Timing Control........: [Press Enter]
tRRD..................................: I didn't touch any of these
tWTR..................................: 
tWR...................................: 
tRFC..................................: 
tRTP..................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ...................:

>>>>>> Channel A Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: I didn't touch any of these
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: 
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: 
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
DDR Write Training....................:

>>>>>> Channel A Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: I didn't touch any of these
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: 
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........:

>>>>>> Channel B Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: I didn't touch any of these
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: 
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: 
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
DDR Write Training....................:

>>>>>> Channel B Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: I didn't touch any of these
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: 
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........:

********* Motherboard Voltage Control *********
Voltage Types...........Normal..........Current
-----------------------------------------------
>>>>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: enabled
CPU Vcore..............1.325000v......: 1.4875
CPU Termination........1.200v.........: 1.4
CPU PLL................1.500v.........: 1.59
CPU Reference..........0.780v.........: .926

>>>>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: 1.5
MCH Reference..........0.800v.........: 1.03
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900v.........: .9
ICH I/O................1.500v.........: 1.59
ICH Core...............1.100v.........: 1.3

>>>>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800v.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination.......0.900v.........: .9
Channel A Reference....0.900v.........: .9
Channel B Reference....0.900v.........: .9


Bring up Cpu Vtt (Termination) close to your cpu vcore value. Try 1.42V for starters and see if that increases stability. Ideally, from personal experience bringing up Cpu Vtt to be near or equall to Cpu Vcore is ideal for stability.

For Q6600 @ 3.861 429x9

LLC - On
Cpu Vcore - 1.4875V
Cpu Termination - 1.48
Cpu Reference - 0.992

Mch Core - 1.5v
Mch Reference - 1.017


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Bring up Cpu Vtt (Termination) close to your cpu vcore value. Try 1.42V for starters and see if that increases stability. Ideally, from personal experience bringing up Cpu Vtt to be near or equall to Cpu Vcore is ideal for stability.

For Q6600 @ 3.861 429x9

LLC - On
Cpu Vcore - 1.4875V
Cpu Termination - 1.48
Cpu Reference - 0.992

Mch Core - 1.5v
Mch Reference - 1.017


Thanks! I didn't know exactly where I should start with my vtt value so I started low and slowly started going higher. I believe I started at 1.3v and worked my way up to 1.42v this morning when I stopped. I have a bunch of things to try when I get home tonight. I'll report back what I find.


----------



## crackrabbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


*@crackrabbit*

You should set your MCH ref close to 0.720, that way your MCH gets more stable.

CPU Term 1,22-1,28 
MCH Core 1,24-1,30


dude you are awesome lmaoo 2 freakin days I didn't know what the hell I was doing I turned the mch ref down to 0.720 term to 1.22 and mch to 1.24 this morning before I left it's now at 12 hours and running orthos blend


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crackrabbit*


dude you are awesome lmaoo 2 freakin days I didn't know what the hell I was doing I turned the mch ref down to 0.720 term to 1.22 and mch to 1.24 this morning before I left it's now at 12 hours and running orthos blend
























Brilliant, glad I could help.









With this board it seems like 45nm dual need MCH ref ~60% (0,[email protected] Term 1,20v) and 45nm quad need MCH ref ~70% (0,[email protected] Term 1,20v).

WhatÂ´s your next step?


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Ok, I've been testing p95 small FFT's and 3 cores were 12 hour stable but my 4th core only lasted 3 hours. Every time P95 has failed in the last 2 days it's always been core #4. My voltages are quite high but my temps are relatively low so if I knew how to stabilize that one core I could probably drop my voltages a bit. CPUZ shows my vcore at 1.52 in Vista idle and at load. My temps peaked at 61C and at idle I'm running 29C; ambient temp is 70F. My current settings are below:

Code:



Code:


*******************************************************
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
*******************************************************
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio..................: 
CPU Frequency ........................: 3.4ghz
************** Clock Chip Control ************** 
>>>>>> Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: 425mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: 100mhz
C.I.A.2 ..............................: 
>>>>>> Advanced Clock Control.........: [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.......................: 700
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: 700
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0
*********** DRAM Performance Control *********** 
Performance Enhance...................: standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier .............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 850
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: Manual
>>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................: 5
tRCD .................................: 5
tRP...................................: 5
tRAS..................................: 15
>>>>>> Advanced Timing Control........: [Press Enter]
tRRD..................................: I didn't touch any of these
tWTR..................................: 
tWR...................................: 
tRFC..................................: 
tRTP..................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ...................: 
>>>>>> Channel A Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: I didn't touch any of these
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: 
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: 
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
DDR Write Training....................: 
>>>>>> Channel A Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: I didn't touch any of these
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: 
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........: 
>>>>>> Channel B Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: I didn't touch any of these
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: 
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: 
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
DDR Write Training....................: 
>>>>>> Channel B Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: I didn't touch any of these
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: 
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........: 
********* Motherboard Voltage Control *********
Voltage Types...........Normal..........Current
-----------------------------------------------
>>>>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: enabled
CPU Vcore..............1.325000v......: 1.5375
CPU Termination........1.200v.........: 1.52
CPU PLL................1.500v.........: 1.57
CPU Reference..........0.780v.........: 1.033
>>>>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: 1.5
MCH Reference..........0.800v.........: 1.083
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900v.........: auto
ICH I/O................1.500v.........: 1.59
ICH Core...............1.100v.........: 1.3
>>>>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800v.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination.......0.900v.........: auto
Channel A Reference....0.900v.........: auto
Channel B Reference....0.900v.........: auto

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make a single core more stable? I'm currently running another test with my CPU Ref bumped up one notch to 1.043 or something close to that. I feel like I'm really close if I could just get that one core to cooperate.


----------



## phillipjos

I just put mine togather in sig plus new case,just a ? what are the purple sata connectors really for,i have all sata drives?


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phillipjos*


I just put mine togather in sig plus new case,just a ? what are the purple sata connectors really for,i have all sata drives?


I believe that those are what you would want to use if you want to run a raid set up. You can still use them as normal sata ports though.


----------



## binqk

Hey Guys,

I just recently built a new rig, and I'd like to overclock some settings according to my setup below. Could you guys kindly tell me what would be a good stable settings for my Mobo.? Thanks appreciate the help.









My Setup:
EP45-UD3P.
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0Ghz
Evga 9800gtx+ 512mb.
G-Skills 2x2Gb 1066 Dual channel.
500watts Powersupply.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phillipjos*


I just put mine togather in sig plus new case,just a ? what are the purple sata connectors really for,i have all sata drives?


Yellow ones are connected direct to the intel ICH10R controller, the purple to the Gigabyte SATA2 chip.

The bandwidth are the same (3Gb/s) but the purple have to that go through the PCI Express Bus to the ICH10R controller and moreover it shares that bus with LAN 1, Lan2, 3 PCI Express x1 and 1 IDE channel.

If you occupy some or all of those you might get slower speed.

Better use the yellow, you probably get better bandwidth (speed).

Check with your GA-EP45-UD3P UserÂ´s Manual page 8, 22 and 25-26


----------



## rock3ralex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *binqk*


Hey Guys,

I just recently built a new rig, and I'd like to overclock some settings according to my setup below. Could you guys kindly tell me what would be a good stable settings for my Mobo.? Thanks appreciate the help.









My Setup:
EP45-UD3P.
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0Ghz
Evga 9800gtx+ 512mb.
G-Skills 2x2Gb 1066 Dual channel.
500watts Powersupply.


to what clock speed would help! every chip is different


----------



## binqk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rock3ralex*


to what clock speed would help! every chip is different


I would want to clock it at 3.4 or 3.5. I'm running stock intel fan. thanks.


----------



## Rolandooo

Hey guys I am hoping someone has some good info for me. I recently purchased the GA EP45T-UD3P to match with a E8600. Well no matter what I do I cannot get my CPU multi above 6x. I have EIST and C1E disabled so this is not it, Also its not like its fluctuating its stuck at 6x.

I also tried this with a E8500 and same thing happens.

I change the multi in the bios, save and exit, enter the bios again to see its back at 6x...

I tried two different bios's already F7, F6 I believe.
Is there something I am missing here?


----------



## phillipjos

Reset cmos and or factory defaults and start over,does it have f8 bios?


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phillipjos* 
Reset cmos and or factory defaults and start over,does it have f8 bios?

Well I ended up doing a hard cmos clear. Left the battery out for a hour, all is well now. I am currently using F5 bios.


----------



## bjc12

nvm.


----------



## BiuS

Well with the settings bellow:

Code:


Code:


******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P******

E8500 500 X 8.5 4250MHz BIOS F7

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ] 
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8        ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0.5        ] 
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 500 x 8.5  ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500      ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 102      ]
C.I.A 2 ..................................................[Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 700mv   ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv   ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps      ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance .............................[Standard] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400MHz   ] 
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D    ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1000     ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5        ] 
tRCD............................................[ 5        ] 
tRP.............................................[ 5        ] 
tRAS............................................[ 15       ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ 4    ] Auto
tWTR............................................[ 4     ] Auto
tWR.............................................[ 8    ] Auto
tRFC............................................[ 68       ] Auto
tRTP............................................[ 4     ] Auto
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2T     ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 11 ] ................[ 9        ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 6 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 6 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 5 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto     ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 11 ] ................[ 9        ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 6 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 6 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 5 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto     ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore         [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.42500  ] 
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.34     ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.61   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.878   ] ET6 Show 0.815

MCH Core          [1.1      ]...................[ 1.30    ] Tested 1.28-1.38
MCH Reference     [0.760    ]...................[ 0.808   ] ET6 Show 0.72 Tested 0.74
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900    ]...................[ Normal   ] 
ICH I/O           [1.500    ]...................[ 1.570   ] 
ICH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ 1.200   ]

DRAM Voltage      [1.800    ]...................[ 2.140    ] Tested 2.1-2.18
DRAM Termination  [0.900    ]...................[ Normal   ] 
Channel A Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Normal   ] 
Channel B Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Normal   ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ] 
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]  
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]  
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]  
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ] 
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]

I can run stable orthos or prime until the FFT`s 768 or 896 around 1h of test. When within that zone the computer restart, but the curious is if i run just this FFT`s on custom test i pass without problem.

Any suggestion to get stability beyond that?


----------



## TheCh3F

Edit: My brain is a little slow this morning.


----------



## ipod4ever

I was bored......

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=532906










Wasnt stable but just wanted to see lol

For some reason it isnt valid so w.e


----------



## f16-r1

to BiuS try bumping your MCH core to 1.4v.


----------



## surfing

hey guys

thinking about sellin my biostar t power i45 and switching to Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P ,hope to avhieve with this board more then i did with t power.

just a quick question - ud3p has two pci express 2.0 and ud3r only one, but as i am not going to use crossfire,(only hd4870X2 or gtx295) would like to know which one to choose, i mean ud3r lacks 1 pci express 2.0, but instead of that does it have any advantage ud3p? i mean i thought maybe people at gigabyte dismised second pci2.0 in favour of some other feature?

thanx


----------



## lowkickqop

There are apparently two revisions of this motherboard. I got the latest revision.

Here's a picture. You can see the two heat sinks on the motherboard are different than the previous revision.


----------



## NoGuru

The EP45-UD3P only has one PCI-E 2.0 with 16 pins the other is 8 pin.

So can anyone help me? As soon as I go past 240 fsb or 4.0 either I start dumping physical memory or if I get online my browser crashes. I know nobody is running this chip but this is all I got for a few months and this is my first overclock....pop devirginized.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Anyone running a e5200 on this?? Ill be overclocking this _*build*_, which uses this mobo.


----------



## f16-r1

NoGuru try setting your MCH core to 1.3v and see what happens


----------



## NoGuru

f16-r1 still did not work. why would it start dumping physical mem? That seems to be the biggest problem.


----------



## DraganUS

Usually ur vcore is to low.


----------



## f16-r1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Usually ur vcore is to low.


my next suggestion ^


----------



## NoGuru

Intels specs say not to go past 1.325 witch probably doesnt mean anything I just do know how far to go.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Intels specs say not to go past 1.325 witch probably doesnt mean anything I just do know how far to go.

1.3625 to be exact


----------



## DeadSkull

Try 1.4V


----------



## repo_man

Keep in mind this board has a chunky vdrop too. What you set in BIOS will _not_ be the voltage you have in the OS. Double check voltage in the OS once you change it in the BIOS.


----------



## NoGuru

Ok I got to 4.3 by setting mem to auto but my divider is at 3/5 should that by alright?


----------



## f16-r1

your mem is running pretty slow. but test to see if that is stable then tweak it till you can get your mem speed back up







nice job btw.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


Anyone running a e5200 on this?? Ill be overclocking this _*build*_, which uses this mobo.


yeah i got an e5200... don't count on getting much further than 350 FSB (if at all) on it though... the e5200 is EPICALLY FSB limited. hence the obscenely high multi i guess.

still, 333 is easily reachable, and 333 x 12.5 = ~4.1Ghz, given enough voltage (as in like...1.5v







)


----------



## Arakasi

Is there a vdroop pencil mod for this board?
If not i was wondering if i can enable the LLC on my 45nm.
I have been told not to on 45nms
I set vcore as 1.37 in bios and i get 1.29 under load in the os.
Just looking for some help with this god awful vdroop.


----------



## go4life

same here:/


----------



## Arakasi

I just enabled LLC, i read a few places it isnt that big of a deal for 45nms, only reason rumour is going around because anandtech blew a chip because the LLC controller on one of the boards was bad or something.
At any rate can somone verify what the TJmax guesstimated! should be on 45nms.
I run my q6600 at 100 tj max.
Dont most people use 95 TJmax on 45nms ?


----------



## The Master Chief

Whats this tjmax and what not...

I saw that in my bios and didn't know what it was..

FYI first INTEL overclock, always amd before, its a lot easier on AMD lol.


----------



## Arakasi

TJmax is the estimated point that everyone uses as far as thermal shutdown temps on intel processors.
So lets say we assume the TJmax of a q6600 is 100 degrees C.
Then that means when it gets to 100 C or just passes 100C. The board and processor work together to drop voltage and frequency automatically to save the chip. In most cases the cpu just shuts completely OFF to prevent damages.
Most of this is all just best guess because intel doesnt actually release this information.
However we can base and guess what temperatures are on our processors based on what we think the TJmax is.


----------



## go4life

think the TJmax is 100 on my Q9650, but on my old E8600 it was 95 I think!
heard that about the LLC too, but I have used LLC on my E8500, E8600, Q9550 and Q9650 without a problem though... so im not sure! But still a pencilmod is always better than LLC!


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arakasi* 
Is there a vdroop pencil mod for this board?
If not i was wondering if i can enable the LLC on my 45nm.
I have been told not to on 45nms
I set vcore as 1.37 in bios and i get 1.29 under load in the os.
Just looking for some help with this god awful vdroop.









The LLC is the same as a pencil mod just built in. It actually works really well with this board.

The big thing with LLC is that it supposedly allows a voltage spike of something like .05v when your cpu is fully loaded and when it isnt. So if your running 1.4v and it spikes then your running 1.45v for a short period of time which is bad (I guess).


----------



## TFL Replica

The spikes can be more than 0.05v, they can be both positive and negative amounts and the duration of the spike is so short that monitoring programs won't even detect it (since their refresh interval is much larger by comparison).

According to the experiences of other 45nm+LLC users: The problems with LLC are apparently occurring during the switch between idle and load, with stress test stable CPUs suddenly crashing/BSODing, degrading or worse, frying.

On the other hand there are members that are still using LLC on 45nm CPUs on different boards and nothing nasty has happened yet. Overall, if you can avoid using LLC, do so for your CPU's sake.


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arakasi* 
Is there a vdroop pencil mod for this board?
If not i was wondering if i can enable the LLC on my 45nm.
I have been told not to on 45nms
I set vcore as 1.37 in bios and i get 1.29 under load in the os.
Just looking for some help with this god awful vdroop.









Your speaking of vdrop, not vdroop.

Vdrop: Initial voltage loss from bios to windows
Vdroop: Voltage loss as load increases.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
yeah i got an e5200... don't count on getting much further than 350 FSB (if at all) on it though... the e5200 is EPICALLY FSB limited. hence the obscenely high multi i guess.

still, 333 is easily reachable, and 333 x 12.5 = ~4.1Ghz, given enough voltage (as in like...1.5v







)

According to newegg the parts will be here tomorrow! Hopefully the retention bracket will be too! Ill make a build log for it and post back


----------



## The Master Chief

Ok I need some extreme help ocing intel for the first time...

Help me get at least 3.6 on my 9550, what do I need to do.


----------



## NoGuru

Dell motherboards will not overclock. Sorry.


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Dell motherboards will not overclock. Sorry.


Are you sure?


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Dell motherboards will not overclock. Sorry.


O really?! This was a temporary computer and obviously Dell wont.

I have a ep45 ud3p now.

I don't have problems now, I just messed with the RAM and now I have 3.7


----------



## HyperC

Question! ok what is CPU Clock Drive, i have googled around and can't seem to find out what it does..mine stock is @700mv and i have noticed some people have it @800-1000mv


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Ok I just got this board (Bios Version F7 Motherboard Revision 1.1) I have a Q6600, 4GB Crucial Baslitix DDR2 800 (D9) and a GTX295. I do plan on OCing my Q to 3.6. However this is my first intel chipset based board in a LONG time. I have been useing nVidia Chipsets since nForce 2.

So... yea.. I admit that for some reason this BIOS's OCing features are a little strange to me. can anyone help me a bit I read like Pages 1-30 but wasnt much OC info


----------



## f16-r1

MEchkiller31st check this thread out.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...6600-club.html

EDIT: nvm you a member


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


The spikes can be more than 0.05v, they can be both positive and negative amounts and the duration of the spike is so short that monitoring programs won't even detect it (since their refresh interval is much larger by comparison).

According to the experiences of other 45nm+LLC users: The problems with LLC are apparently occurring during the switch between idle and load, with stress test stable CPUs suddenly crashing/BSODing, degrading or worse, frying.

On the other hand there are members that are still using LLC on 45nm CPUs on different boards and nothing nasty has happened yet. Overall, if you can avoid using LLC, do so for your CPU's sake.


Apparently that is only on the early LLC Asus boards which had poor controllers/VRM's which caused ridiculous spikes and murdered CPUs. i trust gigabyte.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


According to newegg the parts will be here tomorrow! Hopefully the retention bracket will be too! Ill make a build log for it and post back










cool. will be on the look out









Quote:



Originally Posted by *HyperC*


Question! ok what is CPU Clock Drive, i have googled around and can't seem to find out what it does..mine stock is @700mv and i have noticed some people have it @800-1000mv


+1... i know what clock skew is but i have no idea what clock drive is...


----------



## lowkickqop

Does it matter which pci slot i put my video card in? Is one of them 16x and the other is 8x? If so which one is 16x and which one is 8x?


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lowkickqop* 
Does it matter which pci slot i put my video card in? Is one of them 16x and the other is 8x? If so which one is 16x and which one is 8x?

I would use the slot closest to the cpu.


----------



## f16-r1

top slot is 16x second one is 8x


----------



## lowkickqop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *f16-r1* 
top slot is 16x second one is 8x

Is that the one nearest to the cpu?


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lowkickqop* 
Is that the one nearest to the cpu?

Yes


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st*


Ok I just got this board (Bios Version F7 Motherboard Revision 1.1) I have a Q6600, 4GB Crucial Baslitix DDR2 800 (D9) and a GTX295. I do plan on OCing my Q to 3.6. However this is my first intel chipset based board in a LONG time. I have been useing nVidia Chipsets since nForce 2.

So... yea.. I admit that for some reason this BIOS's OCing features are a little strange to me. can anyone help me a bit I read like Pages 1-30 but wasnt much OC info


Well I would suggest getting 1066 memory for a better overclock.

You will wanna lock your fsb to the 400mhz in the RAM area of the bios.

Then put it 2.00D

Also disable EIST, C1E and the other power saving features in the 'advance bios features' area in the bios.

Next set your RAM voltage to w/e yours is set to run at, probably 2.1 or so.

Also set your CPU voltage to lets say, 1.35 to start with.

Then just adjust the FSB to your desired settings, if no boot. Just turn it off and then back on (it will auto revert back to last known good config).

Then start tweaking to get it stable.


----------



## Sullivan

We should change this thread to: "Gigabyte EP45-UD3P Help/Discussion/OC" or something like that.

Does this board support DDR3? And can anyone point me into the best ram that runs on this.


----------



## lowkickqop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


We should change this thread to: "Gigabyte EP45-UD3P Help/Discussion/OC" or something like that.

Does this board support DDR3? And can anyone point me into the best ram that runs on this.


There is a ddr3 version of the board but i would go with the ddr2 version. The best ram to run with it is the gskill 1066 teal.


----------



## Sullivan

So 1066 is the highest?


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


So 1066 is the highest?


Its kinda a standard of overclocking...


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sullivan* 
We should change this thread to: "Gigabyte EP45-UD3P Help/Discussion/OC" or something like that.

Does this board support DDR3? And can anyone point me into the best ram that runs on this.

Change the title? Why?

Also, the EP-45 UD3P supports DDR2 only.

The EP4-45*T* UD3 series supports DDR3 only.


----------



## Sullivan

ok thanks for that. I think the title should be changed, because we are not just discussing ocing in this thread.

EDIT:

Heres a boot logo screen I made a few weeks after I got the board:


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


Well I would suggest getting 1066 memory for a better overclock.

You will wanna lock your fsb to the 400mhz in the RAM area of the bios.

Then put it 2.00D

Also disable EIST, C1E and the other power saving features in the 'advance bios features' area in the bios.

Next set your RAM voltage to w/e yours is set to run at, probably 2.1 or so.

Also set your CPU voltage to lets say, 1.35 to start with.

Then just adjust the FSB to your desired settings, if no boot. Just turn it off and then back on (it will auto revert back to last known good config).

Then start tweaking to get it stable.


Thanks for the advice... I assume the "lock your ram" is the MCH?

can anyone recomend a good "accurate" thermal monitoring program?

Oh an FWIW i am now running my Q6600 @ 3.6GHz.. still need to stress test it but hey it posted no problems


----------



## NoGuru

http://www.overclock.net/downloads/322253-realtemp.html

The one below has several good programs.

http://www.cpuid.com/index.php


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st*


Thanks for the advice... I assume the "lock your ram" is the MCH?

can anyone recomend a good "accurate" thermal monitoring program?

Oh an FWIW i am now running my Q6600 @ 3.6GHz.. still need to stress test it but hey it posted no problems


Ya, mch, I couldn't really remember waht it was called















..


----------



## f16-r1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st*


Thanks for the advice... I assume the "lock your ram" is the MCH?

can anyone recomend a good "accurate" thermal monitoring program?

Oh an FWIW i am now running my Q6600 @ 3.6GHz.. still need to stress test it but hey it posted no problems


real temp is my favorite. then core temp. but real temp has more features


----------



## iDeal

Hello! New to the forums, and just built sig rig. Have OC'd my GPU...and guess where I am looking next haha.

Yup the CPU. Now I am a complete "noob" (for no better word) when it comes to overclocking. So I have no idea what to do when OC'ing the CPU. I looked at first post but that was mostly reviews and such.

I have been pointed here by several people so if somone could get me rolling that'd be great.

Cheers in advance guys









**EDIT**

From this screen it shows Bus Interface 2.0 x16 @ x8 2.0. Does that mean I only have 1 PCI x16 slot meaning I can't do Crossfire if I get 2 HD4870's? I was under the impression I could on this board.


----------



## Robilar

2 x 4870's in crossfire work fine. The only time bandwidth becomes an issue is with a pair of X2's.

Is your cpu an E0 or C1 stepping?

Welcome to OCN btw


----------



## iDeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


2 x 4870's in crossfire work fine. The only time bandwidth becomes an issue is with a pair of X2's.

Is your cpu an E0 or C1 stepping?

Welcome to OCN btw










Hey there









My answer to that question would be thatI don't know, which would sum up how little I know about CPU O'ing









Perhaps this isn't the right thing for me to do as I really have no idea


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iDeal* 
Hey there









My answer to that question would be thatI don't know, which would sum up how little I know about CPU O'ing









Perhaps this isn't the right thing for me to do as I really have no idea









Not the case. If you found OCN then you are ready! Go to the downloads section and get CPU-Z, a temp monitor and a stress tester. CPU-Z will tell you all about your chip. Everyone here will help with the rest.


----------



## Sullivan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


Well I would suggest getting 1066 memory for a better overclock.

You will wanna lock your fsb to the 400mhz in the RAM area of the bios.

Then put it 2.00D

Also disable EIST, C1E and the other power saving features in the 'advance bios features' area in the bios.

Next set your RAM voltage to w/e yours is set to run at, probably 2.1 or so.

Also set your CPU voltage to lets say, 1.35 to start with.

Then just adjust the FSB to your desired settings, if no boot. Just turn it off and then back on (it will auto revert back to last known good config).

Then start tweaking to get it stable.


Yo master cheif, are you from Qj? M4Mature?

And what are the white slots on my board for? I have 2.


----------



## The Master Chief

The little white ones by the PCI slots...
They would be PCI-E x1.. usually for sound cards or extra sata cards..

IDK what Qj M4Mature are so probably no lol.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iDeal*


Hey there









My answer to that question would be thatI don't know, which would sum up how little I know about CPU O'ing









Perhaps this isn't the right thing for me to do as I really have no idea










Have you read the OC sticky yet?


----------



## iDeal

Cheers for the posts guys, looks like I am in the right place.

Could you link me to OC sticky please? Probably really obv lol, but I missed it. I'll go and have another look.#

**EDIT** Read the OC sticky and RAM 101, and I further don't understand it. Timings, dividers 1:1 - 3:4, voltages. I'd really need a step-by-step guide to get me familar with it at least haha. If anyone has both the same MB/CPU combination perhaps? But I am guessing it isn't likely.

MB is Revision 1.0.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

1.0 O.O so that's the one with pushpin mounted heatsinks...

anywho. ok so dividers...

take a simple example of a 1:1 ratio. a 400mhz FSB (1600 QDR) and 800MHz RAM. now that "800MHz" RAM is actually 400MHz "raw" clock x2 (Because it's *D*ouble *D*ata *R*ate)

so if you think of it in raw terms, a 400MHz FSB clock : 400MHz raw RAM clock is clearly 1:1 ratio. now if you were running DDR3 and a 1:2 FSB : DRAM ratio it would be 400MHz FSB clock : 800MHz RAM clock (1600MHz DDR3)

did that help?


----------



## iDeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


1.0 O.O so that's the one with pushpin mounted heatsinks...

anywho. ok so dividers...

take a simple example of a 1:1 ratio. a 400mhz FSB (1600 QDR) and 800MHz RAM. now that "800MHz" RAM is actually 400MHz "raw" clock x2 (Because it's *D*ouble *D*ata *R*ate)

so if you think of it in raw terms, a 400MHz FSB clock : 400MHz raw RAM clock is clearly 1:1 ratio. now if you were running DDR3 and a 1:2 FSB : DRAM ratio it would be 400MHz FSB clock : 800MHz RAM clock (1600MHz DDR3)

did that help?


Okay, so I now understand the memory a little better, but still no clue as to how to OC my CPU.

Cheers tho


----------



## NoGuru

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *iDeal*   Okay, so I now understand the memory a little better, but still no clue as to how to OC my CPU.

Cheers tho







  
   
 



  



 
 Go to this link it will show you where to start. write everything down. Good place to start then we will help tweek your settings.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


1.0 O.O so that's the one with pushpin mounted heatsinks...

anywho. ok so dividers...

take a simple example of a 1:1 ratio. a 400mhz FSB (1600 QDR) and 800MHz RAM. now that "800MHz" RAM is actually 400MHz "raw" clock x2 (Because it's *D*ouble *D*ata *R*ate)

so if you think of it in raw terms, a 400MHz FSB clock : 400MHz raw RAM clock is clearly 1:1 ratio. now if you were running DDR3 and a 1:2 FSB : DRAM ratio it would be 400MHz FSB clock : 800MHz RAM clock (1600MHz DDR3)

did that help?


Thats one of the best explanations of a divider I have ever seen. +rep


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

np... any other questions iDeal PM me or post here


----------



## iDeal

Going into town now to get a memory stick for my BIOS.

T3h Ch33z Mucha could you or anyone else make a list of things I'd need, software or otherwise for this over clock?

Cheers guys.

Gonna be posting here alot during my OC. Whoop!


----------



## redalert

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php
http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/


----------



## NoGuru

http://www.overclock.net/downloads/137251-prime95.html
http://www.overclock.net/downloads/2...pi-thread.html
http://www.overclock.net/downloads/304459-memset.html

Plus the ones redalert suggested. You always want to watch your temps ALWAYS when overclocking!


----------



## jamracing

OK, this board is officially AWESOME!!!!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iDeal*


Going into town now to get a memory stick for my BIOS.

T3h Ch33z Mucha could you or anyone else make a list of things I'd need, software or otherwise for this over clock?

Cheers guys.

Gonna be posting here alot during my OC. Whoop!


In my humble opinion i think you should only need:
CPU-Z
OCCT

CPUz for Validating (not really needed for OCing persay)
OCCT for stressing, showing temps and most CPUz features (it uses the CPUID engine)

although you may want Coretemp to find out your CPU VID.


----------



## Sullivan

So with Prime95, you should run two instances on a quad, and what about OCCT?

EDIT: I just bought this board in late january of this year, think it would have that out dated f8 beta?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

IMO (and i will probably get flamed for this) Prime95 is an old, outdated POS.

OCCT stresses approximately 8 times faster than prime95, without all the GUI ugliness and hassle. also incorporates

two CPU tests
two GPU tests
PSU test
Temp monitoring
Volt monitoring
washes your clothes
...


----------



## Betrivent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


two CPU tests
two GPU tests
PSU test
Temp monitoring
Volt monitoring
washes your clothes
???????
PROFIT!


Fixed


----------



## kimosabi

Got a question: Is it better to run the 333mHz strap instead of 400mHz when overclocking?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Betrivent*


Fixed


profit? how?


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Betrivent*


Fixed


You know that OCCT is freeware right?


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Got a question: Is it better to run the 333mHz strap instead of 400mHz when overclocking?


from what i understand, the 400mhz strap is better. i used 333 for my oc, however, and its stable.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


IMO (and i will probably get flamed for this) Prime95 is an old, outdated POS.

OCCT stresses approximately 8 times faster than prime95, without all the GUI ugliness and hassle. also incorporates

two CPU tests
two GPU tests
PSU test
Temp monitoring
Volt monitoring
washes your clothes
...


Just one question, how do you stress test your MCH (NB)?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Got a question: Is it better to run the 333mHz strap instead of 400mHz when overclocking?


You get better performance from 400 they 333, why?, because you can use a lower tRD (Static Read Value) with 400.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Got a question: Is it better to run the 333mHz strap instead of 400mHz when overclocking?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


from what i understand, the 400mhz strap is better. i used 333 for my oc, however, and its stable.


From what i understand, the FSB straps are like RAM timings. so if you were running 400FSB and 333FSB strap, it would be like running 800MHz 5-5-5-15 RAM at 800MHz 4-4-4-12.

so using a higher strap would give you slightly less performance, but more stability.

edit: so when overclocking, my advice would be to leave it on auto, or set it at 400FSB. once finished with the CPU, RAM and voltages, play around with the straps









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


1Just one question, how do you stress test your MCH (NB)?

2You get better performance from 400 they 333, why?, because you can use a lower tRD (Static Read Value) with 400.


1: OCCT custom CPU stress test - set to Large Data Set. or use Orthos









2:Huh? are you talking about RAM timings or MCH straps?


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


From what i understand, the FSB straps are like RAM timings. so if you were running 400FSB and 333FSB strap, it would be like running 800MHz 5-5-5-15 RAM at 800MHz 4-4-4-12.

so using a higher strap would give you slightly less performance, but more stability.

edit: so when overclocking, my advice would be to leave it on auto, or set it at 400FSB. once finished with the CPU, RAM and voltages, play around with the straps









1: OCCT custom CPU stress test - set to Large Data Set. or use Orthos









2:Huh? are you talking about RAM timings or MCH straps?



Orthos, and you think that P95 is old, hmmmm

1: Have you never used P95 blend, multiple instance with max memory use or LinX (max problem size and max memory use), both stress the subsystem a lot, OCCT doesnÂ´t stress the subsystem that much.









2: kimosabi was talking about strap, so what do you think.


----------



## iDeal

Hey guys about to embark on OC'ing my Q9550. What kinda temps should I be looking at max on a 24/7 OC?

Also, I have downloaded the F8 bios, I assume it is the best for OC'ing?

Cheers.

**EDIT** When stress testing my CPU, can you explain what I need to do in OCCT? Sorry about all the questions. There are a bajillion different things in OCCT.


----------



## iDeal

Somehow ****ed up already. Flashed bios and now after "Verifying DMI Pool", I have the message "Missing operating system"...

Please help, is this normal?

**EDIT** Fixed, had to set BIOS again to read RAID array.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonus* 
Disable EIST&C1E functions in BIOS
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Enabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Enabled]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]

Done that. But I'm still not running at stock 2.83Ghz?? Stays at 2.66Ghz. What the hell?










Also, I bought PC2 8500 (1066) memory, hell it's even labelled that on the sticks but look here...PC2 6400 which is clearly slower. Confused, please help.

Clearly the 1066 memory is faster and better for OC on CPU, and also the voltages/timings are different.

Mem I ordered: http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/...roductId=33636


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattlyall06* 
from what i understand, the 400mhz strap is better. i used 333 for my oc, however, and its stable.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 

You get better performance from 400 they 333, why?, because you can use a lower tRD (Static Read Value) with 400.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
From what i understand, the FSB straps are like RAM timings. so if you were running 400FSB and 333FSB strap, it would be like running 800MHz 5-5-5-15 RAM at 800MHz 4-4-4-12.

so using a higher strap would give you slightly less performance, but more stability.

edit: so when overclocking, my advice would be to leave it on auto, or set it at 400FSB. once finished with the CPU, RAM and voltages, play around with the straps










Hmmm, I think I have to experiment some more on this. Currently I'm running on 333mHz strap and 433FSB=4.11gHz and 519mHz RAMspeed. 5:6 divider. And the rig runs like a champ!


----------



## Betrivent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


You know that OCCT is freeware right?


It's a joke.. from South Park. The "...." at the bottom reminded me of the ridiculous graph they had up one episode.

Anyway, back on topic. What settings are people using to boot over 500fsb? I'm trying to hit 4Ghz with my Q66.


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Hi to Robilar and other members 
Thanks for this great topic.

I had Asus P5N32-E SLI before and I don't have problem overlocking it.right now I get this new board Gigabyte EP45-UD3P and I have some question about some items in BIOS and also overlocking it.
you can check my system details from my profile :CPU E6850

ok let's go to bios menus :

> *MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T)> Advanced Clock Control *??this menu and items in it are completely new for me.what are they and for overlocking how should I change them ?(should I change them ??)

*Load-line Calibration* (should enable it for E6850 ? I read in topic that for 45 nm cpu we shouldn't change it so for my E6850 I should enable it ?)

for stable overclock what should I sent for following items:

*CPU PLL
CPU Reference
MCH Core
MCH Reference
MCH/DRAM Reference
ICH I/O
ICH Core*
I set DRAM Voltage to 2.1v what about Channel A and B Reference ?

Also I should enable or disable following items for good overlock ? :

*>Advanced BIOS Features :

No-Execute memory protect
cpu enhaned halt(C1E)
CPU Termal Monitor 2(TM2)
CPU EIST Function
Vitrualization Technology*


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 
Orthos, and you think that P95 is old, hmmmm

1: Have you never used P95 blend, multiple instance with max memory use or LinX (max problem size and max memory use), both stress the subsystem a lot, *OCCT doesnÂ´t stress the subsystem that much*.









2: kimosabi was talking about strap, so what do you think.









You sure you know what your talking about


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iDeal* 
Done that. But I'm still not running at stock 2.83Ghz?? Stays at 2.66Ghz. What the hell?










Also, I bought PC2 8500 (1066) memory, hell it's even labelled that on the sticks but look here...PC2 6400 which is clearly slower. Confused, please help.

Clearly the 1066 memory is faster and better for OC on CPU, and also the voltages/timings are different.

Mem I ordered: http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/...roductId=33636










its because your multi is at 8 and not 8.5 you need to change that in the bios and you need to underclock your memory 1st before you can overclock your CPU otherwise your memory will prevent you from pushing your CPU overclock


----------



## Robilar

For frame of reference, I've had a couple of Q9650 owners ask me for my settings:

F8 Bios

Advanced Bios Features:

Limit CPUID: disabled
No-Execute: disabled
C1E: disabled
C2/C2E: disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor: disabled
CPU EIST: disabled
Virtualization: Enabled (this can be disabled safely)
Initial display: PEG

Power management:

HPET: Enabled (either this or APIC can be used, its needs one or the other)

MIT

Robust Graphics: Auto
CPU Clock: 9x
CPU Host Clock: Enabled
CPU Host Mhz: 445
PCI Express Mhz: Auto
CIA2: Disabled

DRAM

Performance Enhance: Auto
XMP: Auto
GMCH Latch: Auto
System Memory Multiplier: 2.00B
DRAM Select: Auto

LLC: Disabled
CPU Vcore: 1.28 (with vdroop drops to 1.216 under load, will vary by chip)
DRAM Voltage: 2.1V (as recommended by Corsair)

Any other settings not mentioned are set to auto.

This config has been 100% stable for the last month and a half and easily passes 12+ hours of orthos, prime or OCCT.


----------



## ritchwell

At youtube a person name noxtek has a video on how to overclock this very mobo and i found it useful. Since im new to overclocking as well, i was able to get my q6600 b3 to 3.2 stable and my temps running prime95 was around the 40's celcius and at idle at 26 celcius with real temp. Its a 5 part series, im only providing the 1st part.

link:


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


You sure you know what your talking about










Prove me wrong.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker* 
Hi to Robilar and other members
Thanks for this great topic.

I had Asus P5N32-E SLI before and I don't have problem overlocking it.right now I get this new board Gigabyte EP45-UD3P and I have some question about some items in BIOS and also overlocking it.
you can check my system details from my profile :CPU E6850

ok let's go to bios menus :

> *MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T)> Advanced Clock Control* ??this menu and items in it are completely new for me.what are they and for overlocking how should I change them ?(should I change them ??)
[/B]

Stay away until you get your basic voltage settings down.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker* 
*Load-line Calibration* (should enable it for E6850 ? I read in topic that for 45 nm cpu we shouldn't change it so for my E6850 I should enable it ?)

[/B]

Enable it, it does wonders for vdrop.

for stable overclock what should I sent for following items:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker* 

*CPU PLL
CPU Reference
MCH Core
MCH Reference
MCH/DRAM Reference
ICH I/O
ICH Core*
I set DRAM Voltage to 2.1v what about Channel A and B Reference ?

Also I should enable or disable following items for good overlock ? :

*>Advanced BIOS Features :

No-Execute memory protect
cpu enhaned halt(C1E)
CPU Termal Monitor 2(TM2)
CPU EIST Function
Vitrualization Technology*


Disable the following'
cpu enhaned halt(C1E)
CPU EIST Function

*CPU PLL : 1.5V-1.57V
CPU Reference : 0.667 of Cpu Vtt (termination)
MCH Core : 1.3V for starters
MCH Reference : 0.8671v (0.667 of Mch Core value)
MCH/DRAM Reference : 0.5 of Dram Voltage, same goes for channel a / b refrence values.
ICH I/O : Auto
ICH Core : Auto*


----------



## Jason_B

Will flashing my bios affect my RAID setup?


----------



## The Master Chief

What is the 700mv for CPU in the MIT area in the bios? WHat should those be set at?


----------



## Nelson2011

One of my nic's have stopped working already tried different drivers


----------



## Betrivent

Does the computer detect it at all?


----------



## Nelson2011

it detects it but it has an exclamation mark on it?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


What is the 700mv for CPU in the MIT area in the bios? WHat should those be set at?


Try 800mV if you're going past 4.0. Honestly don't think it makes any difference unless you get your cpu to 4.2-4.3 or higher.


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Thanks for great answers.
please check attached photo .I know that with my current cpu core temps and cpu temp should be different by 10c .I want to know which software show correct cpu temp and core temps ?
in this photo I use EVEREST.Ultimate.Edition.v5.00.1664


----------



## steel_st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi* 
Ok, I've been testing p95 small FFT's and 3 cores were 12 hour stable but my 4th core only lasted 3 hours. Every time P95 has failed in the last 2 days it's always been core #4. My voltages are quite high but my temps are relatively low so if I knew how to stabilize that one core I could probably drop my voltages a bit. CPUZ shows my vcore at 1.52 in Vista idle and at load. My temps peaked at 61C and at idle I'm running 29C; ambient temp is 70F. My current settings are below:

Code:



Code:


*******************************************************
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
*******************************************************
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio..................: 
CPU Frequency ........................: 3.4ghz
************** Clock Chip Control ************** 
>>>>>> Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: 425mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: 100mhz
C.I.A.2 ..............................: 
>>>>>> Advanced Clock Control.........: [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.......................: 700
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: 700
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0
*********** DRAM Performance Control *********** 
Performance Enhance...................: standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier .............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 850
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: Manual
>>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................: 5
tRCD .................................: 5
tRP...................................: 5
tRAS..................................: 15
>>>>>> Advanced Timing Control........: [Press Enter]
tRRD..................................: I didn't touch any of these
tWTR..................................: 
tWR...................................: 
tRFC..................................: 
tRTP..................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ...................: 
>>>>>> Channel A Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: I didn't touch any of these
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: 
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: 
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
DDR Write Training....................: 
>>>>>> Channel A Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: I didn't touch any of these
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: 
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........: 
>>>>>> Channel B Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: I didn't touch any of these
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: 
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: 
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: 
DDR Write Training....................: 
>>>>>> Channel B Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: I didn't touch any of these
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: 
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: 
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: 
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........: 
********* Motherboard Voltage Control *********
Voltage Types...........Normal..........Current
-----------------------------------------------
>>>>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: enabled
CPU Vcore..............1.325000v......: 1.5375
CPU Termination........1.200v.........: 1.52
CPU PLL................1.500v.........: 1.57
CPU Reference..........0.780v.........: 1.033
>>>>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: 1.5
MCH Reference..........0.800v.........: 1.083
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900v.........: auto
ICH I/O................1.500v.........: 1.59
ICH Core...............1.100v.........: 1.3
>>>>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800v.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination.......0.900v.........: auto
Channel A Reference....0.900v.........: auto
Channel B Reference....0.900v.........: auto

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make a single core more stable? I'm currently running another test with my CPU Ref bumped up one notch to 1.043 or something close to that. I feel like I'm really close if I could just get that one core to cooperate.

Coldfusion, any luck with getting this setup stable in Prime95? I've been trying to get stable @ 3.2Ghz but I'm still having trouble - haven't run past 3 hours without a worker failing (blend test).


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steel_st* 
Coldfusion, any luck with getting this setup stable in Prime95? I've been trying to get stable @ 3.2Ghz but I'm still having trouble - haven't run past 3 hours without a worker failing (blend test).

I didn't have many problems getting to 3.2. I just dropped the multi to 8 then I changed my ram to run at 1:1 (don't quite remember what setting it was). That was all I did. No other settings needed to change.


----------



## arby

can someone help me overclock this? in easier terms


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arby* 
can someone help me overclock this? in easier terms

If you are going for 3.2 run it at 8x400, ram at 1:1 (2b setting) which runs ram at 800mhz.

From that starting point you can move upwards.


----------



## DraganUS

Do u guys need some help with q66? I can post some ss?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iDeal* 
Done that. But I'm still not running at stock 2.83Ghz?? Stays at 2.66Ghz. What the hell?










Also, I bought PC2 8500 (1066) memory, hell it's even labelled that on the sticks but look here...PC2 6400 which is clearly slower. Confused, please help.

Clearly the 1066 memory is faster and better for OC on CPU, and also the voltages/timings are different.

Mem I ordered: http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/...roductId=33636










1066 RAM will always (except ECC and EPP) default to 800mhz. you have to manually adjust either the FSB or the divider to get that speed. make sure it's also on factory voltage (most likely 2.1v) and factory timings (most likely 5-5-5-15)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 
Prove me wrong.









http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...Successful.jpg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker* 
Hi to Robilar and other members
Thanks for this great topic.

I had Asus P5N32-E SLI before and I don't have problem overlocking it.right now I get this new board Gigabyte EP45-UD3P and I have some question about some items in BIOS and also overlocking it.
you can check my system details from my profile :CPU E6850

ok let's go to bios menus :

> *MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T)> Advanced Clock Control* ??this menu and items in it are completely new for me.what are they and for overlocking how should I change them ?(should I change them ??)

*Load-line Calibration* (should enable it for E6850 ? I read in topic that for 45 nm cpu we shouldn't change it so for my E6850 I should enable it ?)

for stable overclock what should I sent for following items:

*CPU PLL
CPU Reference
MCH Core
MCH Reference
MCH/DRAM Reference
ICH I/O
ICH Core*
I set DRAM Voltage to 2.1v what about Channel A and B Reference ?

Also I should enable or disable following items for good overlock ? :

*>Advanced BIOS Features :

No-Execute memory protect
cpu enhaned halt(C1E)
CPU Termal Monitor 2(TM2)
CPU EIST Function
Vitrualization Technology*

I advise enabling LLC. there were problems with earlier LLC-equipped Asus boards that had either poor controllers or bad VRM's which caused epic frying









however there have been NO reported problems with LLC enabled on the UD3P or any recent P45 boards. so my advice would be to enable it. (although there will still be in my opinion a large amount of vdrop with it enabled


----------



## ritchwell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arby*


can someone help me overclock this? in easier terms


Go to page 240 of this thread i provided a link, its pretty much on how to overclock for noobs with this board. Very simplified and does not get to technical. I hope it helps.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ritchwell*


Go to page 240 of this thread i provided a link, its pretty much on how to overclock for noobs with this board. Very simplified and does not get to technical. I hope it helps.


sucks (or owns







) if you're not using the default page settings.

40 posts per page ftw!


----------



## ritchwell

But its good for the beginers who never OC before like me. It even explain on how to flash your bios before you OC so everything is in default.


----------



## Rampant

Sorry to come to the party so late! I have a Q9550 on this board and I've been having a few problems. I've used a combination of the voltage/BIOS settings over the previous pages and have managed to get it to the point where I'd consider it stable at 4.0ghz (500x8 and it'll pass OCCT, Prime95 etc but there is still a problem with one or two programs.

They will install but with errors resulting in them being unusable. So whilst my system is stable enought to pass most of the system tests, it cant pass the applications test. Anyone got any ideas as to what might be causing this?


----------



## stn0092

Run Memtest to see if it's your memory.

Did you run the blend test in Prime95? If you did small FFTs, that only tests the CPU; do a blend to test the entire system.


----------



## steel_st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


If you are going for 3.2 run it at 8x400, ram at 1:1 (2b setting) which runs ram at 800mhz.

From that starting point you can move upwards.


I'm running 8x400 with ram (800Mhz) at 1:1 with the System Memory Multiplier at 2.00d because the CPU host frequency is at 400mhz. I thought 2.00b was better for 333mhz. Should I change it to 2.00b?


----------



## steel_st

Sorry for the double post -

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Do u guys need some help with q66? I can post some ss?



Please post your settings/sugestions - I have a running log in a spreadsheet of settings I've tried to get a stable Prime95 @ 3.2Ghz...can't get past three hours without a worker failing, so I'm still trying.


----------



## Rampant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


Run Memtest to see if it's your memory.

Did you run the blend test in Prime95? If you did small FFTs, that only tests the CPU; do a blend to test the entire system.


Yeah, did both of those and it passed. And Im actually underclocking the memory as its rated for 1066mhz. I guess one game not working isnt the end of the work but to me, it suggests the system isnt 100% stable and I dont wont to have more problems at a later date.

Not sure what else to try to be honest.


----------



## Rampant

Ok, this is interesting (possibly). I've just run seatools on the harddrive with my OS and it failed the test (its a samsung drive). Is it possible that the overclock can damage or affect SATA in some way?

The only reason I ask, is that I've tried another Samsung 320gb drive and thats got problems too. I guess it could be that both drives have a problem but how likely is that?


----------



## Sullivan

What is the most stable bios version to run on this?

I cannot beleive it, but I just found out I still have F6!


----------



## Tinh Ngo

i'm running mine on F8 if thats any help.


----------



## Sullivan

Where did you get the bios update to flash?


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


Where did you get the bios update to flash?


Gigabyte Latest BIOS & How To


----------



## Al plants Corn

I'm going to be RAID'ing two 7200.12's on this thing and need to know where to start. This will be my first raid setup so be gentle







I tried looking for a raid faq but couldn't find one.


----------



## Sullivan

I don't see a F8 version on there, latest stable one is F7, then it jumps to F9b.


----------



## NoGuru

http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...ProductID=3013

F8 Bios


----------



## xepanicol

i'm using f8f motherboard. nothing wrong till now


----------



## Sullivan

Till now? What happened?

EDIT: I got that F8 bios, I extracted it, now do I place the 3 files on the root of a flash drive? And use Qflash?


----------



## The Master Chief

>>>>>> Advanced Clock Control.........: [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: 700
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0

What should these be at.. Im trying for 4ghz on my q9550... anyone wanna help


----------



## Robilar

E0 or C1 for your stepping?

also what vcore are you running?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sullivan* 
I don't see a F8 version on there, latest stable one is F7, then it jumps to F9b.

A link to F8 is posted on my front page (and on the gigabyte site). I've been running it since its release without a single issue.


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
E0 or C1 for your stepping?

also what vcore are you running?

c1 at 1.29 I guess it vdropped a lot. I put it at 1.325 in bios. Load line calib. is disabled though.


----------



## SVECobraR

I know this is stupid for you guys because you already understand all of this stuff, but for a person that is still reading the faq's of overclocking and still experimenting what would you think about temporary overclocking via the Easy Tuner 6 software it comes with?


----------



## Sullivan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SVECobraR*


I know this is stupid for you guys because you already understand all of this stuff, but for a person that is still reading the faq's of overclocking and still experimenting what would you think about temporary overclocking via the Easy Tuner 6 software it comes with?


I will be using it soon. I think there is nothing wrong with it, as long as you use the easy tune version that is made for your board.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Master Chief* 
>>>>>> Advanced Clock Control.........: [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: 700
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0

What should these be at.. Im trying for 4ghz on my q9550... anyone wanna help

When you start to push for high FSB the clock starts to drift and you have to dail it back, so with this board you should set MCH Clock Skew to 50ps if you push for FSB 500 or more, you can leave the rest as the are.


----------



## PersianOverClocker

please check post :

http://www.overclock.net/5905021-post2401.html

tell me which software show true temp for this board and my cpu E6850 ?
thats really important for overclocking .


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sullivan* 
Till now? What happened?

EDIT: I got that F8 bios, I extracted it, now do I place the 3 files on the root of a flash drive? And use Qflash?

yep. and if that doesn't work format it as DOS.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker* 
please check post :

http://www.overclock.net/5905021-post2401.html

tell me which software show true temp for this board and my cpu E6850 ?
thats really important for overclocking .


Hmmm, it seems like Core Temp have a TJ Max of 95C, Real Temp have 100C and Everest 90C, so they all have the same distans from what they show up to TJ Max, ~64C, itÂ´s the way they all calculate (Intel way) and itÂ´s the main thing to have your eyes on.

-WhatÂ´s is the TJ Max and the distans up to it.

If you like you can set TJ Max to the same on all three.

I hope it helped some.


----------



## NoGuru

I am running the F8 bios on my P4 but Gigabyte shows it only needs the F5 will this bios run better for me?


----------



## Sullivan

Well, look at the revisions for the bios's, the f8 only has an updated option for power saving. So not much will be gained.


----------



## NoGuru

Already using F5 right and yep no difference. Still overclocks the same.


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 
Hmmm, it seems like Core Temp have a TJ Max of 95C, Real Temp have 100C and Everest 90C, so they all have the same distans from what they show up to TJ Max, ~64C, itÂ´s the way they all calculate (Intel way) and itÂ´s the main thing to have your eyes on.

-WhatÂ´s is the TJ Max and the distans up to it.

If you like you can set TJ Max to the same on all three.

I hope it helped some.

Right now I want to overclock E6850 cpu.The following article give me very good info about CPU temperature :

Core i7 and Core 2 Temperature Guide - by CompuTronix

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/...1745_11_0.html

refer to it for my cpu :

E6x50: Tcase Max 72c, Stepping G0, TDP 65W, Idle 8W

-Tcase/Tjunction-
--70--/--75--75-- Hot
--65--/--70--70-- Warm
--60--/--65--65-- Safe
--25--/--30--30-- Cool

now I want to know which software give me correct Tcase and Tjunction so I be able to compare it with above chart .

*I also have another problem right now.when I run blend test in Orthos after about 5 minute or less windows show blue screen and system restart.right now as you can see I use 1.44v for vcore.should I increase vcore or change any other parameter ?
I set vcore to 1.475 in bios but in windows it show as 1.441*


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Please check attached image.As you can see I set my vcore 1.5v in BIOS but in windows it show it as 1.47 .also when I run orthose in load it drop to 1.46.
Load-line calibration is enable in bios too.
right now when I start orthose test after about 2 3 minute windows give me blue screen and restart.

tell me what should I do for stable overclock ?should I increase vcore or any other parameter in bios ?
I know that cpu temp is not my problem.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker*


Please check attached image.As you can see I set my vcore 1.5v in BIOS but in windows it show it as 1.47 .also when I run orthose in load it drop to 1.46.
Load-line calibration is enable in bios too.
right now when I start orthose test after about 2 3 minute windows give me blue screen and restart.

tell me what should I do for stable overclock ?should I increase vcore or any other parameter in bios ?
I know that cpu temp is not my problem.


Does ET6 show your inputed bios values?

Because off the bat I can see Cpu PLL is overvolted, Cpu termination is a tad low and cpu term / cpu ref are not in ratio.

Try
CPU Pll - 1.57V
Cpu Termination - 1.4V
Cpu reference - 0.9338V


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Does ET6 show your inputed bios values?

Because off the bat I can see Cpu PLL is overvolted, Cpu termination is a tad low and cpu term / cpu ref are not in ratio.

Try
CPU Pll - 1.57V
Cpu Termination - 1.4V
Cpu reference - 0.9338V

I changed those value but still have same problem.only this time I didn't receive blue screen before restart and system just restart.

Also when I change Cpu reference to 0.986 in bios ET6 show it as 0.86 should I increase it to above 1 in bios to get about 0.9338 ib ET6 ?

vcore in bios set as 1.5v but HWMonitor show it as 1.46


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker* 
I changed those value but still have same problem.only this time I didn't receive blue screen before restart and system just restart.

Also when I change Cpu reference to 0.986 in bios ET6 show it as 0.86 should I increase it to above 1 in bios to get about 0.9338 ib ET6 ?

vcore in bios set as 1.5v but HWMonitor show it as 1.46

You're shooting for 4.0?

Wow...how did I miss that

PLL - 1.57
Cpu Termination - 1.48V
Cpu ref - 0.98716 (if that doesnt work try 0.93684)

Mch - 1.4V
Mch ref - try something around 0.9338.


----------



## 4lex.

Hey is the UD3R the same as the UD3P but without crossfire?


----------



## The Master Chief

Yea prettty much.


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4lex.*


Hey is the UD3R the same as the UD3P but without crossfire?


yeah The only reason to get the UD3P is for crossfire and when there are BIOS updates the UD3P will get them first since its Gigabyte top of the line P45 board.


----------



## stasio

*EasyTune 6 B09.0326.1*


----------



## Sullivan

Is that a new one?


----------



## DraganUS

Is there any way to check what build of ET6 you have?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4lex.* 
Hey is the UD3R the same as the UD3P but without crossfire?

the UD3P has
1: an extra PCIe x16 slot
2: an onboard TPM chip
3: an extra Gigabit Ethernet NIC/port
aaaaand i think that's about it. so in short, if you are only going to be using one GPU, get the UD3R









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
Is there any way to check what build of ET6 you have?


----------



## kaspergw

anyone tried the bios F8 with quad CPUs? any good?


----------



## Robilar

I'm using it with my Q9650.

4ghz 24/7 completely stable at 1.216 vcore


----------



## Sullivan

What are your temps?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

couple of niggles with this board:
1: @ cold boot it turns on and off after a second then powers back up again every time
2: then takes about 5-10 seconds to display the POST screen
3: takes 5 seconds exactly from cold boot for the CPU fan to start up, but my case fans start up instantly...
4: when the CMOS is cleared, the IP address for my network is also reset (didn't happen on my last board) which means a long and frustrating process of trying to get my LAN and network back ><


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I'm using it with my Q9650.

4ghz 24/7 completely stable at 1.216 vcore

Are you saying you've done 24hr+ prime test with that vcore?

I'm having a lil trouble with my qx9650 going above 4.15. I need over 1.38 to get it fully stable (all three prime tests over 8 hours). However I need only 1.33 to get 4.0 stable.

Would you guys just forgo the .15 speed increase and go with lower vcore?


----------



## aquax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Are you saying you've done 24hr+ prime test with that vcore?

I'm having a lil trouble with my qx9650 going above 4.15. I need over 1.38 to get it fully stable (all three prime tests over 8 hours). However I need only 1.33 to get 4.0 stable.

Would you guys just forgo the .15 speed increase and go with lower vcore?


Definitely 4.0 @ 1.33v instead of 4.15 @ 1.38 ... these more 150MHz won't make much difference and you will get much more heat compared to 1.33v


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I'm using it with my Q9650.

4ghz 24/7 completely stable at 1.216 vcore


holy crap. thats a golden chip.


----------



## elson

Anybody know what good voltages are supposed to look like for the 3R. I just used easy tune and then manually notched the core voltage back down to 1.28v. It will probably go lower but Ill try that later. I mean for CPU PLL, MCH core and reference. Hers my current settings, they were set with East Tune. Iv'e only touched the vcore. Im sitting at 400x8 right now.

Vcore 1.2875v
CPU PLL 1.7v
CPU reference 0.76v
Dram at 2.1v
MCH core 1.2v
MCH/DRAM reference 0.9v
MCH reference 0.76v
ICH I/O 1.5v
ICH core 1.1v

What do all these things mean?


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elson*


Anybody know what good voltages are supposed to look like for the 3R. I just used easy tune and then manually notched the core voltage back down to 1.28v. It will probably go lower but Ill try that later. I mean for CPU PLL, MCH core and reference. Hers my current settings, they were set with East Tune. Iv'e only touched the vcore. Im sitting at 400x8 right now.

Vcore 1.2875v
CPU PLL 1.7v
CPU reference 0.76v
Dram at 2.1v
MCH core 1.2v
MCH/DRAM reference 0.9v
MCH reference 0.76v
ICH I/O 1.5v
ICH core 1.1v

What do all these things mean?


Lower CPU PLL to 1.6v or lower if you can. Everything else looks fine. You'll likely ahve to raise MCH Core as you increase your overclock.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elson* 
Anybody know what good voltages are supposed to look like for the 3R. I just used easy tune and then manually notched the core voltage back down to 1.28v. It will probably go lower but Ill try that later. I mean for CPU PLL, MCH core and reference. Hers my current settings, they were set with East Tune. Iv'e only touched the vcore. Im sitting at 400x8 right now.

Vcore 1.2875v
CPU PLL 1.7v
CPU reference 0.76v
Dram at 2.1v
MCH core 1.2v
MCH/DRAM reference 0.9v
MCH reference 0.76v
ICH I/O 1.5v
ICH core 1.1v

What do all these things mean?

I know for my e6750 at 3.8ghz (475x8), I have the vcore up to 1.4x (it's ~1.45 in OS) and the MCH up to around 1.5v. Can't remember the references though.


----------



## alpha_company

Hello guys.. im new here.

I have the specs as stated in my sig..

i really dont understand how to calculate the ram oc settings and how to make it 1:1, 5:6 etc..and what is 2.xxD what does the D or A etc stands for?

Give me an example of ocing an E8400 to 3.6ghz.


----------



## Robilar

multi at 9x, fsb at 400, ram at 2B setting. that will give you 3.6ghz with ram running at 1:1 at 800mhz.

set vcore at 1.28 for now (may need to go higher or lower), set ram voltage manually, disable LLC, everything else should be left on auto. disable linit cpuid, no-execute, C1E, C2C2E, cpu thermal monitor, CPU E1ST and you are good to go.


----------



## alpha_company

Thanks







i appreciate it. should i update my firmware from 7 to 8?

1. if my current ram voltage is 2.0v i dont need to put it higher because it runs on default speed right?

2. cpu thermal monitor also needs to be disabled? y?

3. can u show what the B and D means in 2.xxD ?


----------



## phillipjos

Ok i just o/ced this mb,2x's one to 3.8 and then to 4.0 how easy i stressed for just abit take alook at my bios and see if anything looks wrong or off,its the first with this mb,thanks


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
You're shooting for 4.0?

Wow...how did I miss that

PLL - 1.57
Cpu Termination - 1.48V
Cpu ref - 0.98716 (if that doesnt work try 0.93684)

Mch - 1.4V
Mch ref - try something around 0.9338.

Thanks for your answer.
Please tell me what should I set for vcore when I want overclock to 4GHZ and higher with this board and E6850 as cpu (65 nm cpu)

Also I have question about Cpu ref and Mch ref and easy tune 6.

right now I should set higher volue in bios and when I check easy tune is show lower value .when one I should set and trust ?

for example right now I should set CPU ref to 0.98716 and MCH ref to 0.9338 in bios or I should see this value in ET 6 ??

Do you know any other software which I can use for reading this two voltage in windows ?


----------



## alpha_company

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
multi at 9x, fsb at 400, ram at 2B setting. that will give you 3.6ghz with ram running at 1:1 at 800mhz.

set vcore at 1.28 for now (may need to go higher or lower), set ram voltage manually, disable LLC, everything else should be left on auto. disable linit cpuid, no-execute, C1E, C2C2E, cpu thermal monitor, CPU E1ST and you are good to go.


I set the multi at 9x fsb 400.. it shows 3600mhz. all okay here.

MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D

what should i set for both these options to get 1:1 if possible.

what should i set for these too : CPU Termination, PLL, and Reference ? as my friend said that if left on auto it will be really high, maybe too high.


----------



## phillipjos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alpha_company*


I set the multi at 9x fsb 400.. it shows 3600mhz. all okay here.

MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D

what should i set for both these options to get 1:1 if possible.

what should i set for these too : CPU Termination, PLL, and Reference ? as my friend said that if left on auto it will be really high, maybe too high.


Leave those alone,if you run your ram uder rated speed then get your o/c where you want it then up your ram,if your at 4.0 and you run 800 then it will be over that say like 900 ish.I have same mb and cpu if you look at my settings should get you close to 4.0 as i did with no trouble.


----------



## alpha_company

What u mean is leave MCH latch on AUTO right? system memory multi set to what?


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alpha_company*


What u mean is leave MCH latch on AUTO right? system memory multi set to what?


What about 2.00D.


----------



## AndyMutz

hi guys!

forgive me please for not reading all the previous 250 pages








just a quick question.. i have a brand new UD3R rev. 1.1 and also a brand new e8500 e0 cpu. after a little try and error i got the system up to 4.401 MHz (9x489) but it isn't completely stable. my problem is that it passes countless runs of intelburntest but fails after only a few minutes in prime95 small fft test everytime (only CPU#1 fails, CPU#0 never fails).
adding vcore doesn't seem to help and neither does enabling LLC.

in bios everything is on default/auto, except for:
memory multi: 2.00D (ram is running at 978 and is underclocked [OCZ DDR2-1000])
dram timings: 5-5-5-18
tRFC: 54 (as suggested by OCZ)
LLC: disabled
CPU vcore: 1,4 (1,36 windows idle, 1,33 windows load)
CPU termination: 1,36 (below that i always get a BSOD when CPU is clocked over 4,3 GHz)
CPU PLL: 1,500
MCH Core: 1,300
DRAM voltage: 2,12 (2,10 windows)

any ideas what setting could help me?

-andy-


----------



## redalert

have you tried upping your MCH voltage? The only other thing could be is to adjust the reference voltages. Someone else could help you with reference voltages cause I still dont understand them lol.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elson* 
Anybody know what good voltages are supposed to look like for the 3R. I just used easy tune and then manually notched the core voltage back down to 1.28v. It will probably go lower but Ill try that later. I mean for CPU PLL, MCH core and reference. Hers my current settings, they were set with East Tune. Iv'e only touched the vcore. Im sitting at 400x8 right now.

Vcore 1.2875v
CPU PLL 1.7v
CPU reference 0.76v
Dram at 2.1v
MCH core 1.2v
MCH/DRAM reference 0.9v
MCH reference 0.76v
ICH I/O 1.5v
ICH core 1.1v

What do all these things mean?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
Lower CPU PLL to 1.6v or lower if you can. Everything else looks fine. You'll likely ahve to raise MCH Core as you increase your overclock.

CPU PLL should be 1.5-1.57. anything higher WILL cause permanent damage.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
have you tried upping your MCH voltage? The only other thing could be is to adjust the reference voltages. Someone else could help you with reference voltages cause I still dont understand them lol.

yeah neither







left my cpu ref at 0.76...


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


CPU PLL should be 1.5-1.57. anything higher WILL cause permanent damage.


What?


----------



## sintricate

Where are you guys getting the settings numbers? Besides the actual bios anyway.

I just got my 9550 to 3.8 and I want to ask you guys if my settings look okay.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
What?

that guy had 1.7 CPU PLL. asking for trouble...


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Ok I think now I need help for my overclocked system









CPU E6850

Momory OCZ Reaper 8500 2*2GB

when I run Orthos in windsows xp pro 32 bit SP 2 my system show blue screen and restart after about 3 minute .

I don't think temp be problem here .

Here is my bios parameter :

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster = Auto
CPU Clock Ratio = 9
CPU Frequency = 4.00GHz( 445x9)

C.I.A.2 = Disabled

Advanced Clock Control 
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 700 mv 
PCI Express Clock Drive................: 700 mv 
CPU Clock Skew ..........................: 0 ps 
MCH Clock Skew .........................: 0 ps

DRAM Performance Control 
Performance Enhance...................: [Standard] 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto] 
System Memory Multiplier ..............:[2.00B] 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............:860 
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Auto]

Motherboard Voltage Control 
Load Line Calibration........................[Enabled]

CPU 
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................:1.5437 5V 
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... ......................:1.480V 
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....................:1.57 0V 
CPU Reference.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦........................:1.1 12V

MCH/ICH 
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.4V
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.1.057V
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......1.060V 
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....[Auto] 
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦[Auto]

DRAM 
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....2.12V 
DRAM Termination .â€¦[Auto] 
Channel A Reference 0.900V 
Channel B Reference 0.900V

I Include ET 6 photo too .as you can see some parameter in windows is not the same as bios like :

CPU Reference 0.9350
MCH Reference 0.8800
MCH/DRAM Ref 0.9000

Also in ET 6 and in HW Monitor Tab it show Cpu Vcore 1.504

Now give me suggestion and tell me what should I do for stable overclock .


----------



## redalert

have you tried raising the MCH voltage to 1.5? Maybe try adjusting reference voltages. I dont know how much more you can push that vcore cause temps will start to become an issue and your maxed out already. Btw HW Monitor can be very buggy with some of its readings just an FYI.


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
have you tried raising the MCH voltage to 1.5? Maybe try adjusting reference voltages. I dont know how much more you can push that vcore cause temps will start to become an issue and your maxed out already. Btw HW Monitor can be very buggy with some of its readings just an FYI.

I don't have info about reference voltages.I should lower them or increase them?also how much is safe zone for those voltages ?

Also what is cpu termination voltage ?

should I increase any value in Advanced Clock Control menu ?


----------



## genester

If my memory is stable at Performance Enhance: Turbo, is their any reason to change it to standard? I'm on the 2.00D latch.


----------



## Newbie OC2009

T3h_Ch33z_Muncha said:


> couple of niggles with this board:
> 1: @ cold boot it turns on and off after a second then powers back up again every time
> 
> Im this having this problem anyone got any ideas to sort it out?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

hehe the thread title's changed


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *genester*


If my memory is stable at Performance Enhance: Turbo, is their any reason to change it to standard? I'm on the 2.00D latch.


You don't need to chamnge it if you have stable system


----------



## aquax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


My TRUE easily clears it here is a pic










is this the correct way to mount the TRUE120 on the UD3P?

shouldn't the fan be placed on the right side behind memory slots like that?


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aquax*


is this the correct way to mount the TRUE120 on the UD3P?

shouldn't the fan be placed on the right side behind memory slots like that?


Robilar are using a Antec 1200 which have a 200mm fan in the top and thatÂ´s why he have it mounted that way I think.


----------



## aquax

it is ok to leave LLC enabled when running my [email protected] 4.03 1.296v idle/load?


----------



## phillipjos

Disable it but i couldbe wrong,i have mine stable at 4.0 with no trouble and that is diabled,you could also cheak http://forums.tweaktown.com/ there pretty good there,imo


----------



## aquax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phillipjos*


Disable it but i couldbe wrong,i have mine stable at 4.0 with no trouble and that is diabled,you could also cheak http://forums.tweaktown.com/ there pretty good there,imo


disabling it will make my CPU to run 1.34v idle and 1.30v load and it will keep fluctuate underload
enabling it make my vcore fixed idle/load at 1.296v


----------



## redalert

Newbie OC2009 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*
> couple of niggles with this board:
> 1: @ cold boot it turns on and off after a second then powers back up again every time
> 
> Im this having this problem anyone got any ideas to sort it out?
> 
> my current board only does that when I disconnect the power cord from the PSU and after I reconnect it and start the computer up. My other Gigabyte board P35-DS3L use to do the same thing. I think the problem maybe that one of the connections might be lose. I was switching parts out and had to reconnect I noticed that the only time it happens now is when I remove the power cord from the PSU. Try checking the 20+4 connection 1st and see what happens.


----------



## P.O.W.

Hello all, I am really hoping some of you can help me out/give me some advice. I recently switched from a EVGA nforce 780i to the EP45-UD3P. I heard great things about it, was never planning on actually using SLI and got a q9650 with a fairly low VID and wanted a board I could really push the processor on.

So two issues I have had with this board, and this is befor any OC attempts.

1) no matter what setting I use in bios, (that is 'smartfan' enabled or dissabled, and if smartfan is enabled I tried it in 'auto', 'Voltage' and 'PWM' mode) my cpu fan takes 14 seconds or so to start on a cold boot. If I restart the fan never stops running. But from a cold boot it takes that long. If I set the fan to 'Voltage' it doesn't start at all, just twiches after 14 seconds.

2) My board makes a high pitched noise for about 5 - 6 seconds on restart and exiting bios. Also happens if I leave my computer at the windows log-in screen and come back after the monitor's have powered down. This sound DOES NOT happen on a cold boot. I have not gotten far enough into my re-format to know if it will happen when I do things like play games, etc.

So I guess my main question is should I RMA the board, or are these two things common issues, and I will most likely just get anotherboard with the exact same issues if I do RMA, any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


Robilar are using a Antec 1200 which have a 200mm fan in the top and thatÂ´s why he have it mounted that way I think.










Ghost is correct. It worked really well exhausting upwards with the 1200.

Since I changed cases, I also changed the alignment of the fan.


----------



## Newbie OC2009

redalert said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Newbie OC2009*
> 
> my current board only does that when I disconnect the power cord from the PSU and after I reconnect it and start the computer up. My other Gigabyte board P35-DS3L use to do the same thing. I think the problem maybe that one of the connections might be lose. I was switching parts out and had to reconnect I noticed that the only time it happens now is when I remove the power cord from the PSU. Try checking the 20+4 connection 1st and see what happens.
> 
> I'll check it out. Im ready for a new power Supply
> to be honest. The 20+4 connection is tight and ive had to use a spliter for the 8 pin 12v as well.


----------



## Kitarist

It seems that this board is picky about memory hehe


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


It seems that this board is picky about memory hehe


Where did you get that idea?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


that guy had 1.7 CPU PLL. asking for trouble...


First time I've ever heard that high Cpu PLL can cause damage, that much PLL is unnecessary but damage?!?!

Maybe you're thinking of Cpu termination Voltage (Cpu Vtt).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *genester*


If my memory is stable at Performance Enhance: Turbo, is their any reason to change it to standard? I'm on the 2.00D latch.


Turbo will lower the latency...but thats about it.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
First time I've ever heard that high Cpu PLL can cause damage, that much PLL is unnecessary but damage?!?!

Maybe you're thinking of Cpu termination Voltage (Cpu Vtt).

Turbo will lower the latency...but thats about it.

I read about high CPU PLL over at XS anything over 1.57 is dangerous.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

High voltages over the limit in any electrical component will be dangerous to the component.

pll heighten the voltage spike when cpu load is returning to normal idle. The spike may hurt 45nm chips. Anything over 1.36 vtt may also be bad (according to Anatech).


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
I read about high CPU PLL over at XS anything over 1.57 is dangerous.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
High voltages over the limit in any electrical component will be dangerous to the component.

pll heighten the voltage spike when cpu load is returning to normal idle. The spike may hurt 45nm chips. Anything over 1.36 vtt may also be bad (according to Anatech).

First time I've heard such a thing but since XS is still down I'll take your words for it.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aquax*


it is ok to leave LLC enabled when running my [email protected] 4.03 1.296v idle/load?


yep. this board has great VRM's.. it won't cause any damage. so many people use this board with LLC and it's fine months later so...


redalert said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Newbie OC2009*
> 
> 
> my current board only does that when I disconnect the power cord from the PSU and after I reconnect it and start the computer up. My other Gigabyte board P35-DS3L use to do the same thing. I think the problem maybe that one of the connections might be lose. I was switching parts out and had to reconnect I noticed that the only time it happens now is when I remove the power cord from the PSU. Try checking the 20+4 connection 1st and see what happens.
> 
> 
> well i assure you the 24pin is secure. but as for the power cable.. i flick the switch at the wall off at night which has the same effect as unplugging the power cable... seems a bit stupid if that's causing the problem. never had that problem on countless other boards.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> 
> First time I've ever heard that high Cpu PLL can cause damage, that much PLL is unnecessary but damage?!?!
> 
> Maybe you're thinking of Cpu termination Voltage (Cpu Vtt).
> 
> 
> No, think about it - why is it "unnecessary" or undesired? because higher voltage of any kind will cause damage.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*
> 
> 
> High voltages over the limit in any electrical component will be dangerous to the component.
> 
> pll heighten the voltage spike when cpu load is returning to normal idle. The spike may hurt 45nm chips. Anything over 1.36 vtt may also be bad (according to Anatech).
> 
> 
> yeah...what he said.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> 
> First time I've heard such a thing but since XS is still down I'll take your words for it.
> 
> 
> don't see how you could be in this sort of hobby and not have heard...


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


couple of niggles with this board:
1: @ cold boot it turns on and off after a second then powers back up again every time



Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


my current board only does that when I disconnect the power cord from the PSU and after I reconnect it and start the computer up. My other Gigabyte board P35-DS3L use to do the same thing. I think the problem maybe that one of the connections might be lose. I was switching parts out and had to reconnect I noticed that the only time it happens now is when I remove the power cord from the PSU. Try checking the 20+4 connection 1st and see what happens.


This thing started with the Intel P35 chipset and itÂ´s the same with X38,X48 and P45.

If you cut the power to the PSU, either flick the switch on it or remove the power code it seems like the chipset/bios donÂ´t remember your OC setup and do start with default bios setup and when the bios get started up it sense the OC settings in the bios so it turn off on and start up again with the OC setup.

Try to start it with default bios settings and it shouldnÂ´t do that on off thing after If you cut the power to the PSU.

All my board with Intel chipset have done this since the P35 chipset.

If you donÂ´t want this to happen, donÂ´t cut the power to your system if you have a OC setup.









Why Intel have done this I donÂ´t know.


----------



## lsvtec

i'm using the easy tune oc.. and its really a pain, i did the red bubble, its 3.52 ghz, but the voltage is kinda high.. can someone help? i'm running the q6600 cpu with this board. wanna be able to oc to 4.0ghz... 
thanks


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


This thing started with the Intel P35 chipset and itÂ´s the same with X38,X48 and P45.

If you cut the power to the PSU, either flick the switch on it or remove the power code it seems like the chipset/bios donÂ´t remember your OC setup and do start with default bios setup and when the bios get started up it sense the OC settings in the bios so it turn off on and start up again with the OC setup.

Try to start it with default bios settings and it shouldnÂ´t do that on off thing after If you cut the power to the PSU.

All my board with Intel chipset have done this since the P35 chipset.

If you donÂ´t want this to happen, donÂ´t cut the power to your system if you have a OC setup.









Why Intel have done this I donÂ´t know.


It's probably some sort of safety measure. I don't fancy what it might do to hard drives though.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


don't see how you could be in this sort of hobby and not have heard...


Troll attempt aside, first time actually.

Anyways I've been overclocking on LGA 775 for about 4 months now with two different quads (Q6600 & Q9650) and this is the first time I've heard about dangerous PLL voltage.

From personal experience I've never seen the need for high PLL b/c 1.57V was perfect for Q6600 in terms of stability and 1.5V for Q9650. Actually using 1.57V PLL resulted in instability with Q9650 for me.

Here's something I quickly found on asus forums. Judging by the content of the reply I guess its one of their mobo technicians.

Quote:



CPU PLL Voltage: Maximum of 2.78V. Out of all the voltages the user can manipulate this one is by far the most dangerous. Maximum vCPUpll, as established by Intel, is 1.60V (default for this board) making 2.78V a whopping ~75% over specification! (As an aside, this would be the equivalent of subjecting your 65nm CPU to a core voltage of over 2.5V). Exercise extreme caution when utilizing higher values as setting this value too high can result in the CPUs "losing cores" after being subjected to voltage in excess of ~2.0V. The good news is that we did not see an increase in overclocking potential with voltages above 1.68V.


Anandtech

Quote:



CPU PLL Voltage: Scale range is 1.5-3V in 0.02V increments. Stock is 1.5V, and although overvolting can bring increases to FSB limits, we do not recommend using past 1.75V for long-term use.


So how was 1.7 PLL asking for trouble? Is this going the way of "OMG 1.4V VTT KILLED MY E8400" myth?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsvtec*


i'm using the easy tune oc.. and its really a pain, i did the red bubble, its 3.52 ghz, but the voltage is kinda high.. can someone help? i'm running the q6600 cpu with this board. wanna be able to oc to 4.0ghz... 
thanks


Don't use Easytune. Change values through bios instead.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 
This thing started with the Intel P35 chipset and itÂ´s the same with X38,X48 and P45.

If you cut the power to the PSU, either flick the switch on it or remove the power code it seems like the chipset/bios donÂ´t remember your OC setup and do start with default bios setup and when the bios get started up it sense the OC settings in the bios so it turn off on and start up again with the OC setup.

Try to start it with default bios settings and it shouldnÂ´t do that on off thing after If you cut the power to the PSU.

All my board with Intel chipset have done this since the P35 chipset.

If you donÂ´t want this to happen, donÂ´t cut the power to your system if you have a OC setup.









Why Intel have done this I donÂ´t know.

well my MSI (dead) P45 didn't. maybe just Gigabyte and Asus?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Troll attempt aside, first time actually.

Anyways I've been overclocking on LGA 775 for about 4 months now with two different quads (Q6600 & Q9650) and this is the first time I've heard about dangerous PLL voltage.

From personal experience I've never seen the need for high PLL b/c 1.57V was perfect for Q6600 in terms of stability and 1.5V for Q9650. Actually using 1.57V PLL resulted in instability with Q9650 for me.

Here's something I quickly found on asus forums. Judging by the content of the reply I guess its one of their mobo technicians.

Anandtech

So how was 1.7 PLL asking for trouble? Is this going the way of "OMG 1.4V VTT KILLED MY E8400" myth?

Don't use Easytune. Change values through bios instead.

I IZ NOT TROLLIN'

...

seriously though, you seem to be fairly knowledgable in the intricacies of overclocking...


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
*1,* It's probably some sort of safety measure. *2,* I don't fancy what it might do to hard drives though.

*1,* YouÂ´re probably right
*2,* Not me neither

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
well my MSI (dead) P45 didn't. maybe just Gigabyte and Asus?

I have only Gigabyte (P45) and Asus (P35, X48, P45) board so I really canÂ´t comment on other boards.

So right now we have Gigabyte and Asus who do it and MSI who donÂ´t do it.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

my point was it musn't be a compulsory chipset feature or something...


----------



## iDeal

Sorry to go off topic, but just realised that on the Gigabyte website it states we have *2* PCIx16 slots, when infact we have 1x16 & 1x8. Have I missed something here or have they infact list incorrect spec's?

Also, I still cant get my head around whether or not it would "nerf" a second GPU in the slot. E.g. another 4870x2.


----------



## NoGuru

You have 1x16 and 1x8.


----------



## SVECobraR

after installing the newest EST software my cpu went down to 1.6Ghz? Whats up with that, also gigabyte downloaded a new bios but i can't really figure out how to install it, any help?


----------



## NoGuru

You need to have the bios saved on a flash drive such as usb or floppy but I don't think anyone has one anymore lol. In bios at the bottom it says Qflash follow that and your done.


----------



## PersianOverClocker

Please help me and give me suggestion:

http://www.overclock.net/5949609-post2476.html


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker*


Please help me and give me suggestion:

http://www.overclock.net/5949609-post2476.html


I suggest that you should back down to 400 9 3,6GHz and get it stable there first, then start to raise FSB by 5 at a time and check stability at every step and also do only one change at a time and check for stability again.

Even though temp is not issue itÂ´s so that your chip canÂ´t do 4,0GHz what ever you do and when you reach the limit for your hardware it Â´s very sensitive about what you set in bios.

Small step up or down is all it takes to make or break, a lot of trail and error is involved.

Keep on trying and you might succeed.


----------



## Newbie OC2009

Whats the best video card set-up monie can buy on this card? two 4870x2's??


----------



## AndyMutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AndyMutz* 
hi guys!

forgive me please for not reading all the previous 250 pages








just a quick question.. i have a brand new UD3R rev. 1.1 and also a brand new e8500 e0 cpu. after a little try and error i got the system up to 4.401 MHz (9x489) but it isn't completely stable. my problem is that it passes countless runs of intelburntest but fails after only a few minutes in prime95 small fft test everytime (only CPU#1 fails, CPU#0 never fails).
adding vcore doesn't seem to help and neither does enabling LLC.

in bios everything is on default/auto, except for:
memory multi: 2.00D (ram is running at 978 and is underclocked [OCZ DDR2-1000])
dram timings: 5-5-5-18
tRFC: 54 (as suggested by OCZ)
LLC: disabled
CPU vcore: 1,4 (1,36 windows idle, 1,33 windows load)
CPU termination: 1,36 (below that i always get a BSOD when CPU is clocked over 4,3 GHz)
CPU PLL: 1,500
MCH Core: 1,300
DRAM voltage: 2,12 (2,10 windows)

any ideas what setting could help me?

-andy-

ok, here's an update on that matter:
i flashed the newest bios F8, reset cmos, loaded optimized defaults, set up my OC like before and now, with LLC enabled (vcore in windows is at 1,36v), it's stable in intelburntest and prime95 small ffts.
i don't know why it wasn't before, but i guess my problem is solved.

-andy-


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iDeal* 
Sorry to go off topic, but just realised that on the Gigabyte website it states we have *2* PCIx16 slots, when infact we have 1x16 & 1x8. Have I missed something here or have they infact list incorrect spec's?

Also, I still cant get my head around whether or not it would "nerf" a second GPU in the slot. E.g. another 4870x2.

You have two PCIe x16 slots in a *physical* sense. electrically, however, they will operate at x8/x8 when in Crossfire.

if you had x16/x8 *physical* slots, an x16 secondary video card wouldn't fit in the second slot.

However, when they're x16 physically, you can use an x1, x4, x8 OR x16 card in it. so it offers much more flexibility than if it were a x8 physical as well as electrical slot.


----------



## elson

What is PLL anyways. I know MCH is NB voltage and ICH is the SB.

PS i got it stable at 1.5v PLL now.


----------



## Ghostleader

I took my UD3P for a 100 loop LinX spin with [email protected] 4,0GHz together with 4x1 Kingston HyperX [email protected] 5-5-5-15 tRD 8 Turbo a while back.

100 loop LinX







, is this guy nuts







or what, maybe, maybe not.









Anyway, it looked good at little more than halftime.


















But after loop 77 it wouldnÂ´t play ball any more







, but ~2,5hrs of LinX stable is pretty good I most say


















Well, back to the drawing board to do some fine tuning







, I sure would like to have a 100 loop in the bag


----------



## Rampant

Ive changed my memory out for some OCZ Reaper 2 x 2gb 1150mhz. How important is the memory divider you use? I can get mine to run stable at either 4.0ghz with FSB at 500 on 2.00B giving a 1:1 ratio with timings of 4-5-5-15 or alter the settings to use 2.40b at 1150 and 5-6-6-18. Is it better to have a 1:1 ratio and tighter timings or a higher memory speed using the 2.40b?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rampant*


Ive changed my memory out for some OCZ Reaper 2 x 2gb 1150mhz. How important is the memory divider you use? I can get mine to run stable at either 4.0ghz with FSB at 500 on 2.00B giving a 1:1 ratio with timings of 4-5-5-15 or alter the settings to use 2.40b at 1150 and 5-6-6-18. Is it better to have a 1:1 ratio and tighter timings or a higher memory speed using the 2.40b?


Thats good!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rampant*


Ive changed my memory out for some OCZ Reaper 2 x 2gb 1150mhz. How important is the memory divider you use? I can get mine to run stable at either 4.0ghz with FSB at 500 on 2.00B giving a 1:1 ratio with timings of 4-5-5-15 or alter the settings to use 2.40b at 1150 and 5-6-6-18. Is it better to have a 1:1 ratio and tighter timings or a higher memory speed using the 2.40b?


Higher frequency *always* wins over timings. i perceived (in my testing) a tiny increase of around 50 3dmark's (06) from the "insane" timings of 6-6-6-18 to 4-4-4-12.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rampant*


Ive changed my memory out for some OCZ Reaper 2 x 2gb 1150mhz. How important is the memory divider you use? I can get mine to run stable at either 4.0ghz with FSB at 500 on 2.00B giving a 1:1 ratio with timings of 4-5-5-15 or alter the settings to use 2.40b at 1150 and 5-6-6-18. Is it better to have a 1:1 ratio and tighter timings or a higher memory speed using the 2.40b?


Those reapers should be able to do better. 
Try 5-6-5-15 at PL 8 at 1150.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


I took my UD3P for a 100 loop LinX spin with [email protected] 4,0GHz together with 4x1 Kingston HyperX [email protected] 5-5-5-15 tRD 8 Turbo a while back.

100 loop LinX







, is this guy nuts







or what, maybe, maybe not.









Anyway, it looked good at little more than halftime.


















Well, back to the drawing board to do some fine tuning







, I sure would like to have a 100 loop in the bag










Is your CPU Pll really at 1.57V? Try lowering it down to 1.5V and retest, b/c for me 1.5V was more stable then 1.57V IBT run wise.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Is your CPU Pll really at 1.57V? Try lowering it down to 1.5V and retest, b/c for me 1.5V was more stable then 1.57V IBT run wise.


Okey, thank you, have to check that


----------



## Interpolation

This is definately a smart buy. My P35 isn't cutting it for my new Q9550. Anyone know the actual Raid 0 performance of this board? If so please PM me.


----------



## D-an-W

My ASUS (Damn, how I hate that word







) board died recently and I won't be replacing it with another so have started the hunt for a different brand.

This board is looking like a hands down winner to give me compatibility with my current components and future upgrade ability.

Quote:

Intel Core2Duo E6600
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
Corsair DDR2 XMS2 (2x 2GB - CM2X2048-6400C5 5-5-5-18)
ASUS (







) EN7600GS 512MB GPU
Seasonic SS-600HM PSU
Seagate SATAII HD's (6x 500GB JBoD)
Plextor & Pioneer Optical Drives x2 (IDE)
What sort of performance could I expect with the above hardware?

Could someone please also confirm the on-board SATA works in JBoD configuration as I was left unable to access my RAID0 arrays (I know, I know!) when the old board died but using Raid2Raid I can rebuild them and extract everything that way (Already tested that with a borrowed external RAID enclosure).

Two of the things I also require from a board is a COM Port (For programming etc) and optical out for use with WMC, both of which this board appears to have









EDIT: Forgot to ask, sorry...Where in the UK can you get the Rev. 1.1 version of the board?


----------



## Rampant

Ok , ive been playing about, trying to 'refine' it further and Im getting the occasional BSOD with 'a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval' message. Whats this normally a symptom of?


----------



## GREGNIEL

It seems I've hit a wall. The VID on my chip is off the hook but I cannot seem to get my ram to cooperate. These 8500 Dominators are tough to get to work below PL8 and right now not below PL9???










Somebody have a template that would be compatible?

Thanks all!


----------



## coollettuce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GREGNIEL* 
It seems I've hit a wall. The VID on my chip is off the hook but I cannot seem to get my ram to cooperate. These 8500 Dominators are tough to get to work below PL8 and right now not below PL9???

Somebody have a template that would be compatible?

Thanks all!

In the bios try setting your ram to 2.00D, that will make it a 1:1 ratio and easier to overclock. Also, set the ram performance to "standard".


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GREGNIEL*


It seems I've hit a wall. The VID on my chip is off the hook but I cannot seem to get my ram to cooperate. These 8500 Dominators are tough to get to work below PL8 and right now not below PL9???

Somebody have a template that would be compatible?

Thanks all!


ShouldnÂ´t be a problem to get those Dom to work at 1080MHz 555 15 PL8 at FSB 450 or even 1125MHz 555 15 PL8.

May have to raise MCH core above 1,30v to make it work though


----------



## carayan

Hey guys i picked up the UD3L just recently. Currently having my old P4 sitting in it and looking at the bios and it's just beyond me. I put the clock (i dont even remember) at 300, then saw my multi is at 22. Showed 6.60ghz and i had no idea what i was doing so i saved and exited, opened up cpu-z and it shows:









I was really confused. 
So basically what should i change and what shouldnt i change? How should i change it and how much? I was a bit







with the 22 multi.

Thanks, this like my first ever attempt at cpu oc'ing.


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GREGNIEL*


It seems I've hit a wall. The VID on my chip is off the hook but I cannot seem to get my ram to cooperate. These 8500 Dominators are tough to get to work below PL8 and right now not below PL9???










Somebody have a template that would be compatible?

Thanks all!


Your chip is even better lol 1.18vcore for 4ghz...


----------



## D-an-W

Does anyone know roughly when the Rev. 1.1 was introduced as I am about to order and would obviously prefer the later revision?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

You'll get the new version if its from newegg. The new one went out last year I beleieve .


----------



## D-an-W

UK based sorry...


----------



## JOSE_EP45

my RAM is kicking my ass on this MOBO, can some one help me P.S

I have A Corsair 8Gb DOMINATOR 1066mhz

2gb on each slot. every time i boot up my pc i get slowing booting on the bios Screen and sometime's blue screen's and when i login to windows and try to hit the web blue screen's

?


----------



## phillipjos

Try taking 4 gigs out and try it,imo


----------



## JOSE_EP45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phillipjos*


Try taking 4 gigs out and try it,imo


i try 2 gb and is working good , but damn dude i want my 8gb of ram Working shi* lol any help


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JOSE_EP45*


i try 2 gb and is working good , but damn dude i want my 8gb of ram Working shi* lol any help


Whats your MCH voltage? Maybe a healthy notch or two up on that solves your problem.


----------



## quicksilv3r

hey, this may be a stupid question, but is there a way to do raid with the IDE channels instead of SATA? The reason being, I have 2x 250GB IDE drives, and I'm thinking of buying a 1TB SATA drive, could I use the 2 IDE drives in RAID with this board?


----------



## scupkin

I get a blue screen that says nv4_disp.dll error when trying to play mpegs, What's going on? I have replaced the video drivers but still get the same blue screen.


----------



## stasio

BIOS F9c released


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stasio* 
BIOS F9c released

What does this BIOS do?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

does that mean F9 is coming close to a stable release?


----------



## f16-r1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JOSE_EP45* 
i try 2 gb and is working good , but damn dude i want my 8gb of ram Working shi* lol any help

trying going into your bios and set your mch core to 1.3v and up your ram voltage to 2.2v and see if that doesnt help


----------



## kimosabi

Can anyone confirm that updating BIOS is going to increase OC? Currently running on F5.........


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

No a new bios at this stage will most likely not increase OC, but it may increase stability.

i recommend DLing F8 onto a flash drive and using Q-Flash.


----------



## SVECobraR

I just flashed f8 onto my hdd and it put my stock clock speed down to 1.6ghz from the 2.0ghz it was running at before. Its noticeably slower, any help out there.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

it should put it to stock speeds. when you flash your bios it should be back to stock settings.

what do you mean flashed it onto your hdd? don't you mean you flashed your motherboard BIOS?


----------



## SVECobraR

ya i flashed my motherboard, i have a q6700 its suppose to be 2.66ghz and now its down to 1.6ghz.


----------



## kinubic

hello guys i just got this motherboard. all the usb ports on the board and front of case dont seem to work. i wdunno wats going on. i double checked the connections all seem fine.i have the haf case.

edit: it took the about 4min till it detected all the usb hubs. the only problem i have is when i start up the pc the cpu fan has a delay of 5secs till is starts moving. anyone else have the problem?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SVECobraR*


ya i flashed my motherboard, i have a q6700 its suppose to be 2.66ghz and now its down to 1.6ghz.


well set the multi back then... no big deal.


----------



## kaspergw

Bios F9 released on official site


----------



## D-an-W

Quote:

Removed ITE8718 KX support
Is that significant?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaspergw* 
Bios F9 released on official site

Just checked and did not find it.


----------



## D-an-W

It's there for sure on the .tw site...


----------



## kaspergw

please if someone tested the new bios, let us know if there is any improvement


----------



## SVECobraR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
well set the multi back then... no big deal.


set the multi back? sorry i'm pretty new to this. I just want it to run at its advertised speed of 2.66ghz.


----------



## javier

Weird...

F72009/01/13 1. Support ITE8718 KX
F92009/04/16 1. Removed ITE8718 KX support

I wonder what happened


----------



## Sullivan

LMAO at that revision!


----------



## stasio

*EasyTune 6 B09.0417.1*


----------



## Eureka7

Hi im a first timer overclocker. I have a q6600 G0 stepping with a VID of 1.3
I have over clocked it to 3.2ghz(400mhzx8) with a vcore of 1.34. stable. So my question is about the temperature. The cooler im using is coolermaster V8 the idle temp is around 39c average with load 70c average when using intelburntest. Im not sure about my room temp, its pretty warm. So is the temp for my cpu is acceptable or is it to high? also if i want to hit 3.6 how high should the vcore be? thanks


----------



## mr.derp

Well Intel Burn Test will always load like 10 C higher than a program like prime 95. From what Im seeing by your temps is either your room temp is like 80 degrees or you need to reseat your v8. Other than that, you don't want temps over 70. Use orthos or prime 95 or something lke that


----------



## Eureka7

so what should the temps looks like on idle and on load? like when im playing crysis and stuff the temps only go up alittle over 50. i also heard that arctic silver need burn in period for optimum performence would that make a difference? thanks


----------



## chuckm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SVECobraR*


set the multi back? sorry i'm pretty new to this. I just want it to run at its advertised speed of 2.66ghz.


Try going back into bios and load optimized defaults.


----------



## Biomech

I've searched a bit, but couldn't come up with an official listing of max NB temps with this board. My Lian Li temp sensor is showing idle at 53C (MCH is 1.3 and FSB at 472). The sensor is between the fins of the NB heatsink.

Any concerns with this? I'd like to run 8x500.


----------



## javier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biomech*


I've searched a bit, but couldn't come up with an official listing of max NB temps with this board. My Lian Li temp sensor is showing idle at 53C (MCH is 1.3 and FSB at 472). The sensor is between the fins of the NB heatsink.

Any concerns with this? I'd like to run 8x500.


Wow. I'm running 8.5x500 at 1.4v and the temp sensor on my kaze master reads 53c at full IBT load! My sensor was buried all the way down in my NB sink. Did you take the blue top off the NB?


----------



## Biomech

I may have to try that. On another note, do you mind giving a quick comparision of your settings to mine. I know the CPU's are different. I need to double check my reference volts. The best I could do at 8x500 was post, and freeze at the loading screen.

Code:


Code:


******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P****** BIOS F7

Q9650 472 X 8.5 4012MHz

Robust Graphics Booster........................[ Auto] 
CPU Clock Ratio...................................[ 8      ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[  .5      ] 
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz............................[ 472 x 8.5]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 472    ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100    ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 900mv   ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 800mv ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps      ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400     ] 
System Memory Multipler..............[ 2.00D] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[944      ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5  ]   (5)
tRCD............................................[ 5  ]   (5)
tRP.............................................[ 5   ]  (5)
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]  (15)

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ Auto     ]
tWTR............................................[ Auto     ] 
tWR.............................................[ Auto     ] 
tRFC............................................[ Auto     ] 
tRTP............................................[ Auto     ] 
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ ? ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ ? ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ ? ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ ?] .................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ ? ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto     ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ ? ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto     ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore         [ 1.22500    ]...................[ 1.25000   ] 
CPU Termination   [ 1.200    ]...................[ 1.220  ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.500    ]...................[ 1.500  ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.797  ]

MCH Core          [1.100      ]...................[ 1.320   ]  
MCH Reference     [0.760    ]...................[ 0.812  ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900    ]...................[ 1.050   ] 
ICH I/O           [1.500    ]...................[ 1.500  ] 
ICH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ 1.200  ]

DRAM Voltage      [1.800    ]...................[ 2.10   ] 
DRAM Termination  [0.900    ]...................[ 1.050   ] 
Channel A Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Auto   ] 
Channel B Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Auto   ]


----------



## uNeec

How do I turn on hyperthreading for my e7200? I remember I had hyperthreading on my old mobo but ever since I got this one, I don't have hyperthreading no more.


----------



## tonus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *javier* 
Wow. I'm running 8.5x500 at 1.4v and the temp sensor on my kaze master reads 53c at full IBT load! My sensor was buried all the way down in my NB sink. Did you take the blue top off the NB?

Please post bios template with your setings for 500 FSB


----------



## SVECobraR

tried loading optimized defaults on standard clock and it still ran at 1.6ghz, i now overclocked it to 3.2ghz setting through ET6 and its only seeing 2.4ghz with a 400mhz fsb with 6x multiplier.

Whats wrong with my setup?


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uNeec*


How do I turn on hyperthreading for my e7200? I remember I had hyperthreading on my old mobo but ever since I got this one, I don't have hyperthreading no more.


there is no hyperthreading setting thats for i7 and P4 cpus


----------



## Ramzinho

as my sig says... i will get this thing running on may 1st.. wat Bios is best for OC


----------



## f16-r1

i am currently running F7 which i like alot dunno if there is a better one yet might be. it lets me get my quad to 4.54ghz


----------



## uNeec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


there is no hyperthreading setting thats for i7 and P4 cpus


Oh alright I just thought that I remember seeing 4 threads on my old mobo.


----------



## xlastshotx

Hey, I have a couple questions about the UD3P motherboard. I am trying to find out about:
CPU Termination
CPU PLL (read that 1.36v may be the limit for 45nm chips?)
CPU Reference 
and
MCH Reference

I pretty much just want to know what the maximum "safe" settings for these are, and possibly what they do.

I searched through this thread, but it seems that many people have asked the same question I am asking but never got an answer either.

Rep for who helps me figure these out


----------



## BradleyW

hey guys, i want this board however i need a little advise. what settings wil get my quad to 3.2ghz stable? what volts and settings should do it? is my cooler good enought?
my vid is 1.26v, cheers.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaspergw*


please if someone tested the new bios, let us know if there is any improvement



I am running the new bios F-9 on this board here.
was running 7 clocks the same seems pretty much the same.
Okay so far


----------



## davidmoore

I actually have a thread in the Memory section -> Here

But I've been wondering about my RAM. I'm running 2x2GB sticks of G.Skill 1066 RAM. But once I started overclocking I can't get it back to 1066. I've manually set my times to 5-5-5-15 and my voltages to 2.1v-1.05v-1.05v-1.05v. At this time I'd also like to point out that when I boot the computer now, even after cmos clear, the 'Normal' timings show 5-7-7-20.

I'm currently running 3.4ghz on my E6600. 378x9. My RAM is at 2.40B (333 latch) equating to 907. If I change my multiplier to 3.00B I'd have about 1200mhz but my computer won't boot at that point which could very well mean that 2.40B is all I have. It's particularly disturbing when I try to overclock my RAM because when the computer boots up, instead of a single beep post, it proclaims it's hate for me and that I'm a waste of human flesh. I'm wondering if I up the MCH voltages if it might change it's mind and be my friend.

My MCH Core is 1.3v and MCH Ref is something.

Something interesting is when I loaded ET6 just now and looked at my voltages, they are wrong, or I'm reading it wrong. It has:
Name Power On Target
MCH Core 1.1v 1.3v Correct in bios
MCH/D Ref 0.90v 0.75v Incorrect, I have it set manually to .90v in bios
MCH Ref 0.76v 0.80v Incorrect, I'm sure I have it higher than that.

Anyone else getting that inconsistency?


----------



## Biomech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *davidmoore* 
I actually have a thread in the Memory section -> Here

But I've been wondering about my RAM. I'm running 2x2GB sticks of G.Skill 1066 RAM. But once I started overclocking I can't get it back to 1066. I've manually set my times to 5-5-5-15 and my voltages to 2.1v-1.05v-1.05v-1.05v. At this time I'd also like to point out that when I boot the computer now, even after cmos clear, the 'Normal' timings show 5-7-7-20.

I'm currently running 3.4ghz on my E6600. 378x9. My RAM is at 2.40B (333 latch) equating to 907. I'm wondering if I change my multiplier to 3.00B I'd have about 1200mhz but my computer won't boot at that point.

My MCH Core is 1.3v and MCH Ref is something.

Something interesting is when I load ET6 and look at my voltages, they are wrong, or I'm reading it wrong. It has:
Name Power On Target
MCH Core 1.1v 1.3v Correct in bios
MCH/D Ref 0.90v 0.75v Incorrect, I have it set manually to .90v in bios
MCH Ref 0.76v 0.80v Incorrect, I'm sure I have it higher than that.

Anyone else getting that inconsistency?

I am assuming we have the same ram!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

Mine are also showing the change in timings as well. Don't know why? I should probably run memtest on them and see if there are any errors. I'll see how they do at stock speeds. I'm currently running them at 944. I'll post some screens of my settings below.


----------



## Biomech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biomech*


I've searched a bit, but couldn't come up with an official listing of max NB temps with this board. My Lian Li temp sensor is showing idle at 53C (MCH is 1.3 and FSB at 472). The sensor is between the fins of the NB heatsink.

Any concerns with this? I'd like to run 8x500.


Found the solution to my heat problem!









Temp dropped to 38C.


----------



## xlastshotx

Now one knows?


----------



## Indignity

Sorry can't help you out xlastshotx









I also am hoping somebody can give me some insight on the damned RAID controller on this mofo.

I have a pair of 160GB Velociraptors I want to put in a RAID0 configuration. Simple right? Hasn't been for me!!

I was thinking that I had to slipstream the RAID drivers into the Windows build, so that's what I did. I only found that there is a hardware way to go about this on the board (which I find rather cool!). I've tried both RAID & AHCI as the configurations & neither worked for me.

It's actually gotten to the point where it loads all the files to the configured RAID array but upon the first reboot, it doesn't see the array any longer. It sees them as two separate unformatted drives









I've tried to adjust some of the voltage settings manually because I've found some things on RAID problems with this board & doing the adjustments helped.

I'd really appreciate any insight anyone might have!


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Sorry can't help you out xlastshotx









I also am hoping somebody can give me some insight on the damned RAID controller on this mofo.

I have a pair of 160GB Velociraptors I want to put in a RAID0 configuration. Simple right? Hasn't been for me!!

I was thinking that I had to slipstream the RAID drivers into the Windows build, so that's what I did. I only found that there is a hardware way to go about this on the board (which I find rather cool!). I've tried both RAID & AHCI as the configurations & neither worked for me.

It's actually gotten to the point where it loads all the files to the configured RAID array but upon the first reboot, it doesn't see the array any longer. It sees them as two separate unformatted drives









I've tried to adjust some of the voltage settings manually because I've found some things on RAID problems with this board & doing the adjustments helped.

I'd really appreciate any insight anyone might have!


Aw.

Lets my drives are setup like this:

in "Integrated Peripherals" I have the "SATA RAID/AHCI Mode" set to "RAID", then I have

"Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode" set to "RAID/IDE"

then during bootup press CTRL+I to configure the RAID

That has worked for me everytime, and it worked on my friends UD3P to.


----------



## Indignity

Got you a +Rep on that brother!

I didn't see that second entry for the RAID in that menu.

Let's see how she does.. I've got Windows givin her a try again.

Thanks bro!









{Edit}... nope, puked on me







... more investigating this I guess.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Got you a +Rep on that brother!

I didn't see that second entry for the RAID in that menu.

Let's see how she does.. I've got Windows givin her a try again.

Thanks bro!









{Edit}... nope, puked on me







... more investigating this I guess.


aw, hmmm. Did you check to make sure both your drive jumpers wernt set to something like Master Master or Slave Slave? (im not to sure of how important that would be, but it wouldn't hurt to check just in case)

Also have you tried maybe sata ports 2 and 3 instead of 0 and 1? Maybe one of the ports doesn't like the other, or one of them is bad maybe?


----------



## xlastshotx

I finally got my UD3P to get my Q9550 C1 to 500FSB. I can get into windows fine and run SuperPI 1mb and 32mb.

However I cant run Orthos for more than 10 seconds before crashing so obviously it isn't stable.

How can I get my setup stable, is it even possible to do within _safe_ voltages? (there may be some room for adjustment since I don't know what a couple of the settings do, so I pretty much wont touch them yet).

Please help me get it stable at 4.25Ghz









Code:


Code:


****** Gigabyte EP45 UD3P Bios F9******

Q9550 500 X 8.5 4250MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ] 
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8 ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0.5 ] 
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 500 x 8.5 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500 ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ Auto ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 700mv ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 700mv ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400MHz ] 
System Memory Multiplier.........................[ 2.00D ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1000 ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ] 
tRCD............................................[ 5 ] 
tRP.............................................[ 5 ] 
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ] 
CPU Vcore         [ 1.25000 ]...................[ 1.40000 ] CPU-Z = 1.376v Load and Idle
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.440 ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ Normal ]  
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ Normal ]

MCH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ 1.500v ]  
MCH Reference     [0.760    ]...................[ Normal ]
MCH/DRAM Reference [0.900    ]...................[ Normal ] 
ICH I/O           [1.500    ]...................[ Normal ] 
ICH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ 1.200 ]

DRAM Voltage      [1.800    ]...................[ 2.180 ] (2.2-2.3v recommended but they are perfectly happy at 2.2v all the way up to 1176Mhz, so there not the problem)
DRAM Termination  [0.900    ]...................[ Normal ] 
Channel A Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Normal ] 
Channel B Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Normal  ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ] 
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]  
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]    
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Enabled ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ] 
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Enabled ]


----------



## Biomech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Got you a +Rep on that brother!

I didn't see that second entry for the RAID in that menu.

Let's see how she does.. I've got Windows givin her a try again.

Thanks bro!









{Edit}... nope, puked on me







... more investigating this I guess.


Here are some pics with my RAID 0 setup. I also bumped my ICH Core to 1.20 since I have 3 hard drives and the optical. My Raid is on 0 and 1, 3rd HDD is on 4, and my Optical is on 5.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

xlastshotx - try using

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 700mv ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 300ps ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 500ps ]


----------



## davidmoore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


I finally got my UD3P to get my Q9550 C1 to 500FSB. I can get into windows fine and run SuperPI 1mb and 32mb.

However I cant run Orthos for more than 10 seconds before crashing so obviously it isn't stable.

How can I get my setup stable, is it even possible to do within _safe_ voltages? (there may be some room for adjustment since I don't know what a couple of the settings do, so I pretty much wont touch them yet).

Please help me get it stable at 4.25Ghz









Code:


Code:


****** Gigabyte EP45 UD3P Bios F9******

Q9550 500 X 8.5 4250MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ] 
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8 ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0.5 ] 
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 500 x 8.5 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500 ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ Auto ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 700mv ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 700mv ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400MHz ] 
System Memory Multiplier.........................[ 2.00D ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1000 ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ] 
tRCD............................................[ 5 ] 
tRP.............................................[ 5 ] 
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ] 
CPU Vcore         [ 1.25000 ]...................[ 1.40000 ] CPU-Z = 1.376v Load and Idle
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.440 ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ Normal ]  
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ Normal ]

MCH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ 1.500v ]  
MCH Reference     [0.760    ]...................[ Normal ]
MCH/DRAM Reference [0.900    ]...................[ Normal ] 
ICH I/O           [1.500    ]...................[ Normal ] 
ICH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ 1.200 ]

DRAM Voltage      [1.800    ]...................[ 2.180 ] (2.2-2.3v recommended but they are perfectly happy at 2.2v all the way up to 1176Mhz, so there not the problem)
DRAM Termination  [0.900    ]...................[ Normal ] 
Channel A Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Normal ] 
Channel B Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ Normal  ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ] 
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]  
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]    
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Enabled ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ] 
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Enabled ]


Disable Load Line Calibration. It apprently fries 45nm CPUs past 1.4vcore.


----------



## zenkimods

great thread and happy I found it. I have this board with a q9650 8gb of ozc reaper. I have it stable at 3.65ghz and cant go further. I am pretty new at OC'ing so I dont know what other settings to change beside cpu voltage. I just want to see if I can hit 4.0ghz on air. Any help to try and get a little more out of this guy.

I actually got it to 3.7 but fails occt after 3 hours. I believe MCH was at 1.3v, but I dont remember if I changed the voltage on the cpu.

Code:


Code:


Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0 ]
CPU Frequency 3.65GHz...........................[ 406 x 9 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 406]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ Auto ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.66D ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1083 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Disabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.2375 ].......................[ 1.25625 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ Normal ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...........................[ Normal ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]....................[ Normal ]

MCH Core [1.100 ]............................[ Normal ]
MCH Reference [0.760 ].....................[ Normal ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ].................[ Normal ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...........................[ Normal ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]..........................[ Normal ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]......................[ 2.200 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]..................[ Normal ]
Channel A Ref [0.900 ].....................[ Normal ]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ].....................[ Normal ]


----------



## Transhour

really don't feel like reading thru all the post here, so i will just ask this question:

in the bios, what is my northbridge voltage and which is my fsb voltage?

btw, i just bought this board


----------



## davidmoore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transhour* 
really don't feel like reading thru all the post here, so i will just ask this question:

in the bios, what is my northbridge voltage and which is my fsb voltage?

btw, i just bought this board









northbridge voltage is the mch core. this could help stabilize overclocked ram also @zenkimods. (do you have a 240?)

fsb voltage? not sure.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *davidmoore*


Disable Load Line Calibration. It apprently fries 45nm CPUs past 1.4vcore.


Bull. I'm sick of people saying that. there is no evidence of that AT ALL with this board. the original Asus' that came with LLC had either a crappy controller or crappy VRM's which clearly have caused damage.

this board does not have a problem with LLC. it's a great feature.


----------



## Choppah4

QQ about this board. Do the Orange/Yellow LEDs stay lit when the board is powered? I'm a little concerned about this because I had a UD3R a few months ago (had other issues, so I had to send it back) but the LEDs stayed lit when the board was on. These usually go off after POST and starting to load into the OS, and sometimes they don't come on even during POST. So far this board is stable, able to prime for a few hours FINALLY at 4.050GHz with only 1.248V, just don't know what to make of the issue with the LEDs.

The board also had a few problems saving my voltage changes after reboots too. I've got LLC enabled, but the voltage still droops under a load









Any help would be appreciated. I'm thinking about re-flashing the F8 BIOS to see if that does anything...









Edit: Well, looks like LLC is working now. Last time I ran Prime the voltage dropped to like 1.216V... but it's staying at 1.248V now. Ug!

Also, just ran 3D Mark Vantage, Performance, scored 14676. Hurray?


----------



## repo_man

The LED bar on mine lights at POST but then goes off after boot up


----------



## Choppah4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
The LED bar on mine lights at POST but then goes off after boot up









Ok, I was just wondering







Mine's doing that now, but they weren't coming on at all the first few boot attempts







Anyways, seems to be running fine now, very stable, just trying to find the best Advanced Timings for my RAM at 900 MHz.


----------



## InfinityG35

Im having major issues to get my Q9650 stable @ 4050 on my UD3P rev.1.0 bios F8.

L829A405 VID =1.25V and using a TRUE Slipstream, load = 52C

The only way I can get this "biatch" stable is using everything on auto, except vcore. Prime small is not a problem, 8 hour stable on 1.28V load.
Prime blend however is very difficult, instantly crashing most of the time even with 1.4V on MCH







Im using OCZ 1066 mem btw, clocked much lower to be sure.

When blend is stable, 3dmark06 will instantly crash however meaning that this thing is still not stable. Below are my settings which give me 2hr stable blend.

Code:



Code:


Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.05GHz...........................[ 450 x 9 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 450]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ Auto ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 900 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.2375 ].......................[ 1.3500 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.40 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...........................[ 1.57 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]....................[ 0.886 ]

MCH Core [1.100 ]............................[ 1.400 ]
MCH Reference [0.760 ].....................[ 0.926 ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ].................[ 1.15 ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...........................[ 1.570 ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]..........................[ 1.200 ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]......................[ 2.100 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]..................[ Normal ]
Channel A Ref [0.900 ].....................[ Normal ]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ].....................[ Normal ]

Best stability is achieved when everything is set to AUTO. This means PLL voltage of 1.75









Am I missing something or do I just have a crapbatch? I start to have doubts of my PSU now, a Zalman 600Watt with 4*16A 12V rails. Max 3dload is just 350watts however with a 285GTX, so this should be no problem right?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InfinityG35* 
Im having major issues to get my Q9650 stable @ 4050 on my UD3P rev.1.0 bios F8.

L829A405 VID =1.25V and using a TRUE Slipstream, load = 52C

The only way I can get this "biatch" stable is using everything on auto, except vcore. Prime small is not a problem, 8 hour stable on 1.28V load.
Prime blend however is very difficult, instantly crashing most of the time even with 1.4V on MCH







Im using OCZ 1066 mem btw, clocked much lower to be sure.

When blend is stable, 3dmark06 will instantly crash however meaning that this thing is still not stable. Below are my settings which give me 2hr stable blend.

Code:



Code:


Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.05GHz...........................[ 450 x 9 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 450]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ Auto ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 900 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.2375 ].......................[ 1.3500 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.40 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...........................[ 1.57 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]....................[ 0.886 ]

MCH Core [1.100 ]............................[ 1.400 ]
MCH Reference [0.760 ].....................[ 0.926 ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ].................[ 1.15 ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...........................[ 1.570 ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]..........................[ 1.200 ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]......................[ 2.100 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]..................[ Normal ]
Channel A Ref [0.900 ].....................[ Normal ]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ].....................[ Normal ]

Best stability is achieved when everything is set to AUTO. This means PLL voltage of 1.75









Am I missing something or do I just have a crapbatch? I start to have doubts of my PSU now, a Zalman 600Watt with 4*16A 12V rails. Max 3dload is just 350watts however with a 285GTX, so this should be no problem right?

Here are the settings I used @ 445x9--Vid/1.250--LLC enabled--Vcore=1.3--CPU Term=1.260--MCH Core=1.280. Every other setting I manually [email protected] what mobo gave as stock where applicable. Any place else if it allowed "normal" I chose that over Auto. Hope it helps you
edit: Load "optimized Default" first- save & exit-reboot --Then manually enter your settings-save & exit


----------



## InfinityG35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Here are the settings I used @ 445x9--Vid/1.250--LLC enabled--Vcore=1.3--CPU Term=1.260--MCH Core=1.280. Every other setting I manually [email protected] what mobo gave as stock where applicable. Any place else if it allowed "normal" I chose that over Auto. Hope it helps you
edit: Load "optimized Default" first- save & exit-reboot --Then manually enter your settings-save & exit


It does not even boot on these settings, did exactly what u said. After a couple of tries it booted, yet orthos blend crash within 3 seconds.

VTT anything below 1.40Volts gives crash, PLL below 1.57 is also crash.

Out of pure frustration running everything on AUTO, seems the most stable.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


*Bull. I'm sick of people saying that*. there is no evidence of that AT ALL with this board. the original Asus' that came with LLC had either a crappy controller or crappy VRM's which clearly have caused damage.

this board does not have a problem with LLC. it's a great feature.


Think I could say the same for your post. There was a problem with the early, immature bioses directly related to using LLC and going idle after load (Has since been fixed and many are using it with no problems). Being the product of the second wave of P45 boards resulted in the UD3P/UD3R shipping with relatively mature bioses from day1.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InfinityG35*


It does not even boot on these settings, did exactly what u said. After a couple of tries it booted, yet orthos blend crash within 3 seconds.

VTT anything below 1.40Volts gives crash, PLL below 1.57 is also crash.

Out of pure frustration running everything on AUTO, seems the most stable.


You might try running Memtest 86 if you have not already done so to rule out memory related issues


----------



## InfinityG35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


You might try running Memtest 86 if you have not already done so to rule out memory related issues


My OCZ platinum 2*2GB is capable of running at 1120mhz 5-5-5-18 @ 2.1V memtest stable. However this was on another motherboard (P35-DS3R). But I hardly doubt it causes problems running at a measly 900mhz with 7-7-7-20 timings.

Also currently, when everything set to AUTO and mem is running at a strong 1080mhz 5-5-5-18 2.1V it seems more stable than ever.

Also, VTT and PLL voltages seem not related to memory, am I right? 
I would expect MCH related issues.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


xlastshotx - try using

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 700mv ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 300ps ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 500ps ]


Seems like a pretty big jump for all those settings, but then again i have no idea what they do.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *davidmoore*


Disable Load Line Calibration. It apprently fries 45nm CPUs past 1.4vcore.


That really isnt an option. Without LLC it wont even get a little stable above 4Ghz


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InfinityG35*


My OCZ platinum 2*2GB is capable of running at 1120mhz 5-5-5-18 @ 2.1V memtest stable. However this was on another motherboard (P35-DS3R). But I hardly doubt it causes problems running at a measly 900mhz with 7-7-7-20 timings.

Also currently, when everything set to AUTO and mem is running at a strong 1080mhz 5-5-5-18 2.1V it seems more stable than ever.

Also, VTT and PLL voltages seem not related to memory, am I right? 
I would expect MCH related issues.


Correct on VTT/PLL. The area I was suspicious of was MCH,but since you have already established that area to be "good to go" I am at a loss as to where the problem lies. Sorry to not be much(any) help


----------



## zenkimods

Quote:



Originally Posted by *davidmoore*


northbridge voltage is the mch core. this could help stabilize overclocked ram also @zenkimods. (do you have a 240?)

fsb voltage? not sure.


yeah i do have a 240










Can anyone help with my OC settings? thanks!

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post6057974


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biomech* 
Here are some pics with my RAID 0 setup. I also bumped my ICH Core to 1.20 since I have 3 hard drives and the optical. My Raid is on 0 and 1, 3rd HDD is on 4, and my Optical is on 5.

Thanks a ton for taking those shots bro! +









I'm trying it right now. Had no time with school last night right after work









{Edit} Still no joy! It actually went through the process of copying over all the files, then when it reboots, it goes through the reinstall again and again







.. I've tried changing the boot order when it restarts & that didn't do it. I tried taking out the disk & that didn't do it. I'm stuck


----------



## Biomech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Thanks a ton for taking those shots bro! +









I'm trying it right now. Had no time with school last night right after work









{Edit} Still no joy! It actually went through the process of copying over all the files, then when it reboots, it goes through the reinstall again and again







.. I've tried changing the boot order when it restarts & that didn't do it. I tried taking out the disk & that didn't do it. I'm stuck
























Have you tried using the default Vista Raid drivers and not slipstreaming newer drivers in? This is how I created my setup. I then let auto update take care of the new drivers. What drivers are you using?

WD's Raptor And Nvidia G80 Don't Play Nice With Vista

Doubtful this is your issue, but, interesting info! Another poster in a different forum referenced this in response to others having similar issues with raptor/velociraptor drives in RAID 0.

You might take a look at this also.

Quote:



bobmitch 03-31-2009 at 07:06:21 AM Show message 
- 0 + 
I have found that the last two sets of Intel RAID Drivers (8.7.0.1007 & 8.8.0.1009) have alleviated all my problems with my array errors. I was getting errors withing days of a fresh install of Vista Ultimate 64 Bit...now, I have been up and running error free since Jan 1. I first noticed errors after a RAID driver release in Nov...and in Dec Intel released new drivers that were also problematic. The last two releases from Jan and now March seem much more stable. I have all the advanced settings enabled on my RAID and things are stable. You might try the new drivers here...

32 Bit: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fi [...] mit=Go%21]

64 bit: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Fi [...] llName=All Operating Systems

I am running Vista Ultimate 64 Bit on my EVGA ICH10 Motherboard since Jan with No errors, and I installed Vista Home Premium on my Asus P5E with two 160 GB Seagate 7000.9 drives since Jan as well with No errors. I truly believe that Intel has only fixed the driver issue since the 1007's and so far the 1009's look good, enhanced write caching and all


http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/24...a-velociraptor


----------



## Josh81

Hey guys, is 1.42 NB too much ?

With 1.3 to 1.38 NB i fail blend in 1-5 minutes, with 1.4 i fail it in 15 minutes, and with 1.42 it seems to be going perfect right now in prime

PS: Its not my core voltage making me fail blend, I've tried 1.23-->1.28, I still get a rounding error with 1.3-1.4 nb, my 1.23v has passed 5 hours of prime small fft

i pass 20 linx with 1.42 nb, and i fail at 3 minutes in with 1.36 nb


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

eh, i run my NB (undervolted) @ 1.05









i see the vast majority of people running the NB at 1.3+ so i guess it's not an issue. i wouldn't go much further if i were you though..


----------



## Josh81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


eh, i run my NB (undervolted) @ 1.05









i see the vast majority of people running the NB at 1.3+ so i guess it's not an issue. i wouldn't go much further if i were you though..


i'm stable at 1.42, no need to go higher

you think its fine to run 24/7?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

so long as it doesn't overheat, i think it should be fine. but honestly, will you notice any drop in speed if you back off a little bit and get it under 1.4?


----------



## Josh81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


so long as it doesn't overheat, i think it should be fine. but honestly, will you notice any drop in speed if you back off a little bit and get it under 1.4?


i actually just lowered it to 1.38, and upped my CPU VTT to 1.34 (Was at 1.3)

It's currently 10/25 linx runs









If this passes linx then I'll try lowering the mch again

edit : 25/25 with 1.3 MCH, all i had to do was tweak the cpu VTT >_>


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

k good luck


----------



## InfinityG35

After reading some horror stories about a VTT > 1.45volt, decided to abandon the [AUTO] Route. Reduced PLL to normal 1.5 (instead of 1.75) and VTT to 1.30 (from 1.50







).

Anyways, Im almost stable at 445*9 now. Orthos crashed after 1 hour now, which is better than Ive ever experienced







I need more VTT, hopefully I get it stable at 1.32-1.34.

I cannot imagine that nobody killed their CPU yet as Im guessing 80% will leave all the BIOS options to auto.

Ive had it run for 2 days on 1.75PLL and 1.50VTT. Burned in seriously good on the other hand as I've never been able to run it on these low volts


----------



## D-an-W

Just doing some research while recovering 2TB off a couple of RAID0 arrays and was wondering what currently is the favoured BIOS revision for the board (supplied with F4 if I remember right)?
I did have a quick play with EasyTune v6 and using the first choice of 3.2Ghz it booted fine with my E6600 but seemed to show two speeds 2.4Ghz to 3.2Ghz, is that normal also does ET6 modify voltages etc when using QuickBoost?

Obviously I won't be using ET6 long term and would be happy with a stable over clock of 3.2Ghz (Couldn't get over 2.8Ghz on last MoBo), does this sound realistic?


----------



## NoGuru

You should use your BIOS to change settings. I just use ET6 for a display in windows of them.


----------



## InfinityG35

fter a lot of effort I got my system stable @ 4000 (445*9)

PLL = 1.50
VTT = 1.34
VCore = 1.40 (LLC disabled, load = 1.28V).

Mem @ 1068 5-5-5-18 2.1V

Rest on AUTO.

- System is prime blend 8h stable
- Linpack 50 runs stable
- Memtest 8 hour stable

However, 3Dmark06 gives an instant crash and also 3Dmark01 crashes after 2 runs.

How to overcome these errors, more MCH? MCH at auto = 1.20


----------



## areal

I've gone cross-eyed trying to find my solution in this wonderful thread. I have decided to give up and throw this out here and see what the community has to say. 
Here are my current BIOS settings:

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .................: Auto 
CPU Clock Ratio .........................: [9x]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: .0
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.87GHz (430x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [430]Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [100]
C.I.A.2 .............................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: [50ps]
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: [150ps]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).......: [Disabled]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier .............: [2.40B]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..........: 1066 [1032]
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.......................: 5 [5]
tRCD ..................................: 7 [5]
tRP'...................................: 7 [5]
tRAS...................................: 20 [15]

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...................................: 4 [Auto]
tWTR...................................: 4 [Auto]
tWR....................................: 8 [Auto]
tRFC...................................: 68 [Auto]
tRTP...................................: 4 [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 [Auto]

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ...........................: [1066MHz]

Channel A
Static tRead Value.......................: 8 [Auto]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................: 0 [Auto] 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................: 0 [Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment. .................: 0 [Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................: 0 [Auto]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)...................: 8 [Auto]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: 8 [Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: 7 [Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)...................: 9 [Auto]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control.................: Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control.................: Auto ps

Channel B *Same as A*
Static tRead Value.......................: 8 [Auto]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................: Auto 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................: Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..................: Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................: Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)...................: 8 [Auto] 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: 8 [Auto] 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: 7 [Auto] 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)...................: 9 [Auto] 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control.................: Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control.................: Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.â€¦â€¦â€¦....................: [Manual]
Load-Line calibration...............: [Disabled]
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.......:1.2500v.......: [1.2500v]
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V........: [1.220v]
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦........1.500V........: [1.500v]
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦......0.760.........: [Auto]

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: [1.240v]
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V...........: [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Ref......0.900V...........: [Auto]
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V...........: [1.570v]
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦......1.100V...........: [1.100v]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: [2.100v]
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: [Auto]
Channel A Reference 0.900V...........: [Auto]
Channel B Reference 0.900V...........: [Auto]

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)..............: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support.................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support...............: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ..........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function....................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology............: [Disabled]

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ...........: [Disabled]

It would be nice to get a stable 4GHz set-up, but more important to me is the memory frequency. I can't get memory stable at anything above where it is now. Also can not get past 3.87GHz.
I am sure that there is something I'm missing. This is why I am asking for the help from the collective wisdom in this thread.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## dennyb

^^^^Bump V-core up a couple notches. Lower ICH/IO back to stock. I use LLC enabled,you may not wish to. Welcome


----------



## NoGuru

areal sometimes those chips just won't do 4.0


----------



## areal

Thanks dennyb and NoGuru for responding. 
I understand that each chip has different limitations, and I can be happy with 3.87GHz. I just want to make sure I'm not missing something. That, plus I'd like to get more performance out of the memory. Any more suggestions?


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *areal*


Thanks dennyb and NoGuru for responding. 
I understand that each chip has different limitations, and I can be happy with 3.87GHz. I just want to make sure I'm not missing something. That, plus I'd like to get more performance out of the memory. Any more suggestions?


areal try this template

Quote:



E8400 500 X 8 4000MHz F9 BIOS

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 500 x 8.0 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ AUTO ]
C.I.A 2 ..................................................[Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 700mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 700mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 150ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance .............................[Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00B ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1000 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 7 ]
tRP.............................................[ 7 ]
tRAS............................................[ 24 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................Au to
tWTR............................................ Auto
tWR............................................. Auto
tRFC............................................[ 52 ] Auto
tRTP............................................ Auto
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2 ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.26875 ] (1.232 cpu-z) or notch two depending on ur vid
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.28 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.57 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.810 ] notch two if doesnt boot.

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.28 ] or 1.3
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ 0.746 ] notch two if doesnt boot.
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ Auto ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.120 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


if this get u stable u will later tweak ur ram clocks


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *areal*


Thanks dennyb and NoGuru for responding. 
I understand that each chip has different limitations, and I can be happy with 3.87GHz. I just want to make sure I'm not missing something. That, plus I'd like to get more performance out of the memory. Any more suggestions?


As far as memory goes you could try (A) latch --2.5 multi. (430x2.5=1079). I can't do anything with that strap but others have had success with it. Good luck


----------



## areal

Hey great info you guys. Thanks for keeping with me dennyb. DraganUS, Im going to try this in the morning and see what I get. I'll post back here then.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mhsbrian*


Okay I have it enabled now, my vcore is still at 1.5v could I try dropping it a little now ?

**EDIT***

Running solid at 1.46 with good temps







. 40-42-40-46 idling.


hey whats your vid i think i still remember my rock solid 3.6 on my old q6600 g0 settings 
NB 1.4
SB STOCK
CPU voltage was 1.328 @ Prime load not sure what it was set in the bios. so id say set it to 1.45isH on bios depending on your VID... work on the fine tuning the NB leave the ram voltage stock if its not oc'd


----------



## redalert

well after getting my Prolimatech Megahalems installed on board my memory dimms 1 and 2 died







Just wondering how how is Gigabyte's RMA service?


----------



## go4life

after what I have heard, gigabyte have decent RMA service!


----------



## areal

DraganUS, the suggestion you made is working like a charm. Although I'm still using F7 BIOS I got Prime95 stable for 12+ hours, OCCT stable. Thanks! 
Now to get that memory in to shape...


----------



## Jskeezy84

for some reason speed fan is reading my vcore1 @ 1.26 and vcore2 @ 1.78 WHATS UP WITH THAT!!!? in bios my vcore is set to 1.3v why is there a second vcore reading or is it reading something else?


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jskeezy84*


for some reason speed fan is reading my vcore1 @ 1.26 and vcore2 @ 1.78 WHATS UP WITH THAT!!!? in bios my vcore is set to 1.3v why is there a second vcore reading or is it reading something else?


speedfan is buggy software and I dont recommend using it.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *areal* 
DraganUS, the suggestion you made is working like a charm. Although I'm still using F7 BIOS I got Prime95 stable for 12+ hours, OCCT stable. Thanks!
Now to get that memory in to shape...

Glad to see it worked out.


----------



## SVECobraR

I need some help guys, my computer starts but won't load anymore. It's my sig rig. It starts but doesn't load everything and then as soon as i try to do anything it freezes.

I'm not sure what can be the cause as nothing has really changed in my setup other than the F8 bios flash and ultra mon and nod32 trials expiring. The computer has been getting progressively slower after i installed F8 and the trials were coming to an end. I need help, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## SVECobraR

i swapped to F7 and now it boots and runs perfectly. Does anyone know which bios version these things were shipped with, just in case i need to go back.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SVECobraR*


i swapped to F7 and now it boots and runs perfectly. Does anyone know which bios version these things were shipped with, just in case i need to go back.


Not sure what version they come with but I'm glad you fixed your problem. Were you at stock settings when you flashed?


----------



## SVECobraR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


Not sure what version they come with but I'm glad you fixed your problem. Were you at stock settings when you flashed?


Ya i've always been at stock settings, but when i flashed i forgot to load optimized settings, i'll do that tonight.

The only thing i've messed with is easy tuner 6 but it says that at my stock settings my cpu is running at 1.6Ghz while my bios says its at 2.66ghz. I tried using it to overclock, and on the first setting, 3.2ghz i believe it said that i was running at 2.0ghz.

Is the only way to tell what your actually running at through the bios and is easy tuner 6 really just useless software?


----------



## D-an-W

I recently upgraded to F9 and seem to be missing the option to choose the "Dual BIOS Recovery Source" from the Advanced BIOS section (I don't really recall seeing it in F4 that the board shipped with either).
Has anyone else noticed this, or do I have to do something to make this option appear?


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *svecobrar*


i swapped to f7 and now it boots and runs perfectly. Does anyone know which bios version these things were shipped with, just in case i need to go back.


f5


----------



## redalert

mine came with F4 and its now headed out to Gigabyte for RMA


----------



## quicksilv3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


mine came with F4 and its now headed out to Gigabyte for RMA


Why are you sending it for RMA? I had F4 when I bought mine, updated it to F8 and its perfect


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quicksilv3r* 
Why are you sending it for RMA? I had F4 when I bought mine, updated it to F8 and its perfect

memory dimms 1 and 2 stopped working. If I had my memory in either of those slots my computer would start up like normal but never get to the post screen and it would continue the same cycle every 30 seconds. I put the memory in slots 3 and 4 no problem but running in single channel


----------



## Jason_B

Currently stressin my Q9650 at a 4.2 Ghz run. Question is, it seems I have to go over 1.4V on the CPU Vcore to get somewhat stable run on Prime 95 with Small FFTs. My load Voltage is 1.31 or something, unloaded is about 1.37, 1.39.

Question is, if my temps are fine...62*C max load on hottest core, does the voltage matter that much?


----------



## kinubic

hello, i have this mobo and was jsut cuious how these ram sticks would work with it running at 1066 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231226
do any of u exp errors or problems with it? im looking to upgrade my ram atm. thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kinubic*


hello, i have this mobo and was jsut cuious how these ram sticks would work with it running at 1066 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231226
do any of u exp errors or problems with it? im looking to upgrade my ram atm. thanks


That ram is perfect for this board


----------



## Ramzinho

i was wondering about the onboard Optical Sound.. can i use it as an input to process sound from my xbox360?

Thanks guys


----------



## kinubic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That ram is perfect for this board










Thanks







gona fit perfect for my red themed haf932 case


----------



## Roy2001

Hello, I recently bought a UD3P and had QX9650 installed. I also installed latest F9 bios. However, by default, the CPU was set to 8.5x333Mhz=2.83Ghz. I manually set it to 9x333Mhz=3.00Ghz, but do you know why?

BTW, I also tried to set CPU to run @15x200Mhz=3Ghz, and CPU would idle @1.2Ghz, Coretemp reads as 16C, 10C, 25C, 17C. I tend to think 25C is the real temp. Anything wrong with temp sensor on CPU? Room temp is 21C.


----------



## NoGuru

You should reset your Bios as soon as you install the chip. 25C is more believable I use realtemp to get readings.

Ramzinho wish I could help but not sure but I would believe that it should work.


----------



## kinubic

just wondering but does anyone use the DES on this motherboard? is it worth using it or not?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
just wondering but does anyone use the DES on this motherboard? is it worth using it or not?

Not if your overclocking


----------



## Jason_B

So im sitting home last benching stressin at 4.2 and got to 4.3 Ghz...During the test (P95 Small FFTs), it bsods...no big deal, reset and go for 4ghz where it was running fine earlier..well I never got it back to 4Ghz







So I got pissed and went back to stock and called it a night.

So I sit here now, tested stable at 3.6Ghz 15 Min P95 Small FFT test. Put it to 3.85 Ghz...and I cant get it to be stable now.

Heres the run down.

3.85 GHz Test 1
LLC.....................Enabled
Cpu Vcore............1.3875
CPU Term.............1.32
CPU PLL...............1.5
CPU Ref...............1.041

Memory Set at 2.00D with timings at 6-6-6-18(supposed to be 5-5-5-15 but too lazy to change it







) 2x2GB Corsair Dominators.

MCH Core..............1.4
MCH Ref................0.956
MCH/DRAM Ref.......1.05
ICH I/O.................1.57
ICH Core................1.2

I got to test 7 on the Small FFTs before it BSOD'd.

3.85 Ghz Test 2
Same volts as before, upped CPU VCore to 1.39375

Passed 15 min of Small FFT, and was beginning the 10k test, I stopped, browsed the web for all of 2 minutes...crash.

Restart....downloading skype...BSOD.

3.85 Ghz Test 3
Same volts as above....CPU Vcore now at 1.4V, and CPU Ref at 1.056....

BSOD on boot after logging in.

3.85 Ghz Test 3
LLC is now off, same voltages as above.

BSOD at test 6.

At this point ive gaven up and gone back to stock again. Also during this process somehow skype became currupted and wouldnt work, or reinstall.
So I load at stock 3Ghz.....Bloody skype works!?

I dont have a clue what volts I was using last night to get 4.2 and 4.3, the only thing I remember is 1.5V for the CPU Vcore. Im at a loss.


----------



## NoGuru

*****Gigabyte EP45 UD3P******

Q9650 489 X 9 4401MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ] 
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0 ] 
CPU Frequency 4.35GHz...........................[ 489 x 9 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 489 ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ] 
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00 ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 978 ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ] 
tRCD............................................[ 5 ] 
tRP.............................................[ 5 ] 
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore [ 1.200 ]...................[ 1.40625 ] 
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.34 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.570 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.766 ]...................[ 0.888 ]

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.400 ] 
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ 0.928 ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ] 
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto] 
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ Auto]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.10 ] 
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ Auto] 
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto] 
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

CPU Multithreading..............................[ Disabled ] 
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ] 
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ] 
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ] 
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]

That should get you close.


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
*****Gigabyte EP45 UD3P******

Q9650 456 X 9 4104MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.35GHz...........................[ 456 x 9 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 456 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00 ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 978 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.200 ]...................[ 1.43125 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.34 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.570 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.766 ]...................[ 0.76 ]

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.400 ]
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ 0.84 ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ .960]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ 1.5]
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ 1.2]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.10 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ .9]
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ .9]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ .9]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

CPU Multithreading..............................[ Disabled ]
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


Changed the settings, and this is what im currently using for 4.1 Ghz.

P95 Small FFTs testing is looking good, just gotta start lower voltages down till its not stable anymore







.


----------



## Jesherie

I'm having loads of trouble with this thing, I have no idea what voltages to set it to to get my Q6600 to 3.2. The only one I know is Vcore, at 1.4. Any ideas for the others/settings.?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jesherie*


I'm having loads of trouble with this thing, I have no idea what voltages to set it to to get my Q6600 to 3.2. The only one I know is Vcore, at 1.4. Any ideas for the others/settings.?


Try this

graphics booster: auto
multi: 6x
fsb: 445
C.I.A. disabled
dram enhancer: standard
mch latch: 400mhz
multi: 2.00D

ram timings: 5-5-5-18

loadline: enabled
cpu vcore: 1.34375
cpu term: 1.34
cpu pll: 1.57
cpu ref: .903

mch core: 1.34
mch ref: .928
mch/dram ref: auto
ich I/O: auto
ich core: auto

dram voltage: 1.8 (defualt)
dram term: .900
channel a&b refs: auto


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jesherie* 
I'm having loads of trouble with this thing, I have no idea what voltages to set it to to get my Q6600 to 3.2. The only one I know is Vcore, at 1.4. Any ideas for the others/settings.?

most q6600 G0's require little to no voltage from stock at all for 3.2 but try 1.34's thats more then enough head room are you on a b3 or g0 and whats your vid need more info


----------



## Jesherie

VID is 1.325, and I don't know if it's G0 or B3.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jesherie* 
VID is 1.325, and I don't know if it's G0 or B3.

download core temp look at the revison youll see it there sounds like you have a G0 on that vid


----------



## Jesherie

Yep, it's a G0. Should I update my BIOS?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jesherie*


Yep, it's a G0. Should I update my BIOS?


no keep it the way it is

Here is the template: this is 3.2ghz settings Below stock voltage stable

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................:3.2 ghz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<<100
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<< 200

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................5
tRCD .........................................5
tRP'...........................................5
tRAS..........................................15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................4
tWTR..........................................5
tWR............................................5
tRFC...........................................57
tRTP...........................................4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................1066

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Left for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Left for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.â€¦â€¦â€¦... Manual
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.275
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*.......:Normal<< If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.2-1.5 depending on Vcore, try to keep at least .1 under vcore. Auto is fine if not overclocking

CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......:Normal< < If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.5-1.65. Auto is fine if not overclocking

CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*.......:Auto <<< .64% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly

CPU Reference2â€¦â€¦â€¦,,0.800V*.......:N/A<<< .67% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........:Normal <<
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V...........;Auto <<< Leave
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........:Auto <<< Leave
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............:Auto <<< Leave
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............:Auto <<< Leave

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 1.900v
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: <<< Left at auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< "
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< "

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................:Enabled

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............enabled


----------



## ZeneticX

hi all im new here.juz found out bout this great thread in this forum bout ep45-ud3p overclocking.since the thread already spands 266 pages,im a bit lazy to ran through the whole thing so i jz ask my ques here.

currently i have a e8400 eo stepping.i would like to run 520fsbx8 to get 4.1ghz.any users with similar set up whats ur vcore?thks for sharing


----------



## NoGuru

Ok here is my settings but 520 is not that easy to do. Fill is your system specs so we can help.


----------



## ZeneticX

alright here it is

Proc : C2D E8400 E0 4.1ghz (520x8) currently using 1.356v on vcore but it still fail orthos
Ram : Corsair Dominator 8500 C5DF 4gb 1066mhz kit (running on 1040mhz 1:1 ratio)
Mobo : Gigabyte ep45-ud3p (duh)
Gc : Zotac GTX260 AMP2
PSU : Gigabyte Odin Pro 800w

ure running 515x8 on 1.268v?i cant even boot on tht voltage lol


----------



## NoGuru

lol yes but I got lucky so very nice overclock by the way. Have you tried bumping your NB a little? And up in the top left corner of the page click quick links or user cp and edit system.


----------



## ZeneticX

NB u mean MCH core?


----------



## NoGuru

yep and hows your temps look? just noticed 4G of ram on 32 os are the 2x2G or 4x1G


----------



## ZeneticX

my mch core is currently @ 1.4v

my rams are 2x2gb kits

currently idle @ 40c

btw i messed up my previous post a bit.i mentioned tht i fail orthos @ 1.356 v but it actually is 1.343v.so i decided to increase to 1.356v but havent test orthos


----------



## NoGuru

1.4 seems kinda high are you sure you need that much to boot? Temp looks good.


----------



## ZeneticX

im not sure.if i set too low my comp may not boot up and i have to reset the cmos to get it started.


----------



## NoGuru

Well star backing it down till it will not boot or until unstable. Make sure you have all your settings wrote down on paper in case of a reset. Everything else seems good did you want to take your OC higher?


----------



## D.J.S.

I dunno how you guys need so much to boot @ 4.0 range, I cruise @ 1.24 V actual 1.28v
with llc and all other settings on normal cept ram @ 1.9v

get 36C idle
on a 70 F day like today .


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D.J.S.* 
I dunno how you guys need so much to boot @ 4.0 range, I cruise @ 1.24 V actual 1.28v
with llc and all other settings on normal cept ram @ 1.9v

get 36C idle
on a 70 F day like today .

No I can boot to 4.3 and validate with 1.23








How do you like that ram DJS?


----------



## elson

is that on 32-bit xp? Nice


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elson* 
is that on 32-bit xp? Nice

All Windows XP is 32-bit.


----------



## elson

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16832116378
whats this then? Or is this not for home pcs?


----------



## SLeeZeY

What are the chances of getting one of these mobo's in the UK for less than 90 quid.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elson*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16832116378
whats this then? Or is this not for home pcs?


Wow never seen that before very intriguing.


----------



## ZeneticX

passes LinX 10 test @ 1.356v


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZeneticX*


passes LinX 10 test @ 1.356v


Nice.

Love the FSB.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZeneticX*


passes LinX 10 test @ 1.356v


Nice Overclock


----------



## Jesherie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


no keep it the way it is

Here is the template: this is 3.2ghz settings Below stock voltage stable

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................:3.2 ghz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<<100
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<< 200

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................5
tRCD .........................................5
tRP'...........................................5
tRAS..........................................15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................4
tWTR..........................................5
tWR............................................5
tRFC...........................................57
tRTP...........................................4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................1066

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Left for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Left for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.â€¦â€¦â€¦... Manual
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.275
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*.......:Normal<< If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.2-1.5 depending on Vcore, try to keep at least .1 under vcore. Auto is fine if not overclocking

CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......:Normal< < If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.5-1.65. Auto is fine if not overclocking

CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*.......:Auto <<< .64% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly

CPU Reference2â€¦â€¦â€¦,,0.800V*.......:N/A<<< .67% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........:Normal <<
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V...........;Auto <<< Leave
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........:Auto <<< Leave
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............:Auto <<< Leave
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............:Auto <<< Leave

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 1.900v
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: <<< Left at auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< "
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< "

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................:Enabled

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............enabled


I can get it to POST with this, and it works right up til when Vista's loading screen, then it restarts.


----------



## ZeneticX

is 1.54v on cpu termination a bit high?cause at the last ss i posted up its @ 1.6v which i get i set to auto in bios,so thinking tht its rly high i went to set it to 1.5v but i got a blue screen after loading windows and then 1.52v i get a blue screen around 10mins after booting into windows


----------



## elson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Wow never seen that before very intriguing.









yes, I knew I saw it somewhere before and thats why i looked for it.

And Yes that is indeed a crazy FSB


----------



## NoGuru

Nm


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZeneticX* 
is 1.54v on cpu termination a bit high?cause at the last ss i posted up its @ 1.6v which i get i set to auto in bios,so thinking tht its rly high i went to set it to 1.5v but i got a blue screen after loading windows and then 1.52v i get a blue screen around 10mins after booting into windows

Yes that is high I run at 1.28 I think I posted my settings a few pages back


----------



## ZeneticX

it seems 1.54v was not enough as well as my comp suddenly went blue screen 2day.currently @ 1.56v


----------



## D.J.S.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


No I can boot to 4.3 and validate with 1.23








How do you like that ram DJS?


Oh ok , wow had me worried !!

And I have been loving this ram, its my favorite DDR2 released to date. 
A great prize if you can acquire some.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZeneticX* 
passes LinX 10 test @ 1.356v

Nice oc, whats the max fsb you have gotten. My x3110 wouldnt oc like your 8400 but the fsb was crazy. Its in my sig. This board seemed to do it pretty easy.


----------



## sdla4ever

Hey i just got my UD3P







. But my drivers off the disk arent working for my LAN. also Vista is acting super weird, the explore has not resplonded a couple times already! nothing is OC yet, so help please? i have unistalled them and re installed them tried both ports and no luck!

EDIT
Fixed itself after some restarts


----------



## Jesherie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jesherie* 
no keep it the way it is

Here is the template: this is 3.2ghz settings Below stock voltage stable

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................:3.2 ghz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<<100
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<< 200

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................5
tRCD .........................................5
tRP'...........................................5
tRAS..........................................15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................4
tWTR..........................................5
tWR............................................5
tRFC...........................................57
tRTP...........................................4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................1066

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Left for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Left for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... Manual
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.275
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*.......:Normal<< If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.2-1.5 depending on Vcore, try to keep at least .1 under vcore. Auto is fine if not overclocking

CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......:Normal<< If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.5-1.65. Auto is fine if not overclocking

CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.......:Auto <<< .64% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly

CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,,0.800V*.......:N/A<<< .67% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........:Normal <<
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........;Auto <<< Leave
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........:Auto <<< Leave
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............:Auto <<< Leave
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............:Auto <<< Leave

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 1.900v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: <<< Left at auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< "
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< "

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................:Enabled

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............enabled
.

Anyone have any solutions for this?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

I just tried these settings a minute ago...

The Vcore is way too low for my Q6600 system. It'll boot windows, but any activity causes a BSOD.

In bios (with LLC enabled) I'm running a Vcore = 1.34375 (in windows = 1.312) and everything works just fine for 3.2 GHz. Passes 12+hrs of Prime 95 and 5 runs of Linpak with out problem.

All other settings are the same as you have posted.

edit: CPU vid = 1.325


----------



## ZeneticX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Nice oc, whats the max fsb you have gotten. My x3110 wouldnt oc like your 8400 but the fsb was crazy. Its in my sig. This board seemed to do it pretty easy.


i guess the current 520 is the most i wan to go,although im quite confident it can go higher.its more than enough for me


----------



## Wrenchrider

Mine's coming home in about a week. I was just wondering what the craze is with i7 coz after comparing the 965 at 3.88ghz vs a stock Q9650 it only beat it with an average of 7% in games. The part it got beat was in applications by like 25%, but not enought to warrant such a hefty premium. I'm almost certain its performance can be beated by an overclocked Q9650 all round. I'm drawn to think that all intel has done is remove the memory controller from the northern bridge and squeeze it into the core + added more bandwidth otherwise I see it as basically a core 2 quad with part of the northern bridge inside it + some minor changes. Reason for such a difference in performance is probably the electrical distance between the memory controller and the cpu. 
Anyone know if there is going to be a 3.33ghz yorkfield?


----------



## Sullivan

Anyone got the settings to run mac on this board? Like what to select?


----------



## BradleyW

Will the UD3R overclock the same as the UD3P??


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Will the UD3R overclock the same as the UD3P??


I'm pretty sure it does because I think the only diff is the ud3r does not support crossfire.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Will the UD3R overclock the same as the UD3P??


Yup, same boards just one has crossfire and an extra g-bit LAN iirc.


----------



## Piff James

After reading all the great things from this motherBoard I decided to run and pick one up since the price is right and I need to replace my 780i cause after a year of pushing I am not impressed with it at all..I'm going to run some final tests for comparison purposes and then out it goes...


----------



## BradleyW

ok i am really thinking of getting that board. Thank you.


----------



## sdla4ever

hey everyone got my Q9400 to 3.72 GHz (465x8). I cant get anything more stable and im at 1.38 Vcore in the bios. it idles at 1.36-1.37 so its at the voltage max from intel. under load this chip dips way down around 1.31.

Question is how bad is it to overvolt your chip? i need this baby to at least last till march '10.


----------



## Mikecdm

Everyone has a different opinion on over volting. I run my E8500 over 1.4v and it is under load 24/7. I honestly have no clue how long it's going to last. If it dies, I'll just buy another one









Your idle is right at max voltage, but since it's going to be folding 24/7, you can still raise the vcore a little more to where it's at 1.36v under load


----------



## f16-r1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Piff James*


After reading all the great things from this motherBoard I decided to run and pick one up since the price is right and I need to replace my 780i cause after a year of pushing I am not impressed with it at all..I'm going to run some final tests for comparison purposes and then out it goes...


well the board has proved to be capable many times over. have your overclocking skills?
what is your setup on the EP45-UD3P?


----------



## Csquared

didnt feel like reading through the whole thread...
i have a set of 1066mhz dominators lying around, anyone have success with these on this board? i checked the site and it said only xms2's


----------



## Jason_B

Here is what I got to at 4.1Ghz..havent gone lower voltage wise. Question is, I cant get it to boot at 4.25 Ghz...Tried Vcore @ 1.4125, MCH @ 1.5...idk what else to change.

Not sure what some of the reference voltages do, or the termination voltages either. Ive gotten it into windows..but quickly BSoD'd me at my above voltages + some reference voltages that I dont quite remember. Ive tested Vcore at 1.4125 at 4.1Ghz and I hit about 71-72*C with prime Small FFT's

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
*****Gigabyte EP45 UD3P******

Q9650 456 X 9 4104MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.35GHz...........................[ 456 x 9 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 456 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00 ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 978 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.200 ]...................[ 1.3750 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.34 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.570 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.766 ]...................[ 0.76 ]

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.400 ]
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ 0.84 ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ .960]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ 1.5]
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ 1.2]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.10 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ .9]
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ .9]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ .9]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

CPU Multithreading..............................[ Disabled ]
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


----------



## NoGuru

What is your ram settings? You might need to bump volts to the ram.


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
What is your ram settings? You might need to bump volts to the ram.

2.1v @ stock timings and 960mhz instead of 1066mhz.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jason_B* 
2.1v @ stock timings and 960mhz instead of 1066mhz.

Try giving it a little more to see what happens just make sure they don't get too hot.


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Try giving it a little more to see what happens just make sure they don't get too hot.

Tried..no go.

For giggles I tried 8x @ 513 fsb for 4.1 Ghz..yea I couldnt get it to post. Ramped up voltage to 1.4V CPU Core, 1.5V on NB..couldnt get it. Tried 4.25 Ghz at 9x and 473 fsb..with 1.5V NB and 1.4V CPU Vcore..got into windows and a quick blue screen later I set it back to a stable 4.1 Ghz..and am lost.


----------



## Edgey

I ordered one last night, and now I read that OCZ ram doesn't work well with these boards - I have 8gb of it!!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jason_B*


Tried..no go.

For giggles I tried 8x @ 513 fsb for 4.1 Ghz..yea I couldnt get it to post. Ramped up voltage to 1.4V CPU Core, 1.5V on NB..couldnt get it. Tried 4.25 Ghz at 9x and 473 fsb..with 1.5V NB and 1.4V CPU Vcore..got into windows and a quick blue screen later I set it back to a stable 4.1 Ghz..and am lost.


Maybe that's the limit of the chip. Still very nice overclock +rep to ya.

And all ram is different so just wait to see how it works you just might be surprised!


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Maybe that's the limit of the chip. Still very nice overclock +rep to ya.

And all ram is different so just wait to see how it works you just might be surprised!


Whats wierd was though, when I was messing around..somehow I hit 4.25 and 4.3. And was able to get into prime and test for 7 min before a BSoD. But that was with 1.5V Vcore and LLC off..lol


----------



## Jason_B

Still was trying to hit 4.25 Ghz.. I was able to do it through ET6 and pumping voltages up bit by bit. Got it P95 stable for 15 min or so, went for 4.3 and crashed.

Went to try to hit 4.25Ghz in the bios this time, added the same amount of voltages in the same exact places...saved..posted no problem...

then..

*SKITTLE SCREEN OF DEATH!!!*

I FLIPPED OUT at this point, I look on my monitor and I see all kinds of pink, green, blue, red, black and what ever else on my screen, along with all kinds of symbols, and stuff like that. I was gonna take a pic but decided to reset incase it was going to damage anything. Reset..turned on..second later off...on..off..on..off. Did this about 15 times before I switched off the PSU. Waited about 10 seconds, flipped back on, turned on...holy cow bios COMPLETLEY RESET as I was greeted by the gigabyte screen(usually have that turned off).

Well im up again..and im staying at 4Ghz LOL!.


----------



## NoGuru

I had similar things happen but mine got reset after on and off 3 times. Glad to see you got to the point where you can live with 4 took me awhile to stay at 4.1 that will change soon I'm sure. Anyway CONGRATS!


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I had similar things happen but mine got reset after on and off 3 times. Glad to see you got to the point where you can live with 4 took me awhile to stay at 4.1 that will change soon I'm sure. Anyway CONGRATS!

Figured..its just bragging rights lol.

Whats wierd though is that I can hit 4.25 in windows


----------



## rodrigo207

hi all! iÂ´ve read most of the 272 pages of this thread and I gotta say that this board looks like a monster! IÂ´m about to ditch my P5K-Premium and would like to ask you guys about the different variations of this Gigabyte mobo. I wonÂ´t do crossfire nor RAID and I donÂ´t need 2 LANÂ´s. IÂ´m between the UD3R and the UD3L. The "L" would suffice but a couple things got me worried from the pics iÂ´ve seen: 4 pin EPS instead of 8 and lack of heatsink on the MOSFETS. I was also worried about the "weaker" heatsinks on NB and SB, but from what I read on this thread, they run pretty cool anyways.
So, would this 4pin EPS and lack of heatsinks limit OC? Does the "L" has those 2 holes around the MOSFETS so that I could fit a heatsink? And is there anything else IÂ´m missing that would make the "R" a better choice for me (donÂ´t need the extra PCI-E 16x either!)? Thanks a lot in advance for all your inputs!


----------



## f16-r1

Stick with the UD3R i have the UD3L doesn't clock as good but still does clock decent.


----------



## rodrigo207

thanks a lot for the response! IÂ´ll start looking for the R around here....


----------



## Muffinski

I've been following this huge thread for the past while to make a final decision on a new motherboard for a new in-house Linux server. However, I must admit the only overclocking I've done was to replace an Intel 8086 with a NEC V30, way back when.









Anyway, now I have all the pieces assembled and running a few torture tests on Windows to make sure everything is working, before I nuke it all and install Debian Linux on it. My questions mainly relates to the stock CPU cooling I'm using at present. Right now I have the processor running stable at stock 3.0GHz @ 1.075 VCore. Yes, I've dropped the voltage, as done by some other people in this thread. This was done in an attempt to get the Core temperatures down. Idling is at 32/33C and at load it's between 54/58C (Prime95) and 60/64C (IBT & LinX). From my reading it sounds as if 64C might be a bit high? Initially I also had it on 3.6GHz (400x9) @ 1.26250 (stock) for a brief run, but I chickened out when the Core temperatures touched 75C in IBT. Haven't yet done a test to see how little VCore would be needed for a stable 3.6GHz. I'd like to reach 3.6GHz, since that would make the memory run at 1:1, but I'm concerned about the core temperatures.

My questions: How high would temperatures normally be with stock cooler? Did I maybe mount it wrong? Should I take it off and mount it again, maybe with some aftermarket paste (I have some Zalman STG1 left). Or am I just impatient and must I wait for the stock paste to settle? Or should I ditch the stock cooler and get something aftermarket? However, I'm concerned about the weight of these aftermarket coolers. Or is that why most of them comes with back plates, so they don't break the board?









Also, should I rather swap the Corsair DDR2-800 CL4 for Corsair DDR2-1066 Dominators? I initially picked DDR2-800 given that I read some people have problems with 8GB Dominators. And yes, I'll really be using that much memory (multiple XEN VM's). Anybody running 8GB of Dominators at 3.6GHz or 4GHz (seems like the CPU might make it to 4GHz easily, given my perceived low VCore)?









Any pointers to suitable reading material would be appreciated. Thanks!










My current BIOS settings, if it helps:

************************************************** *****
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
************************************************** *****
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: [9x]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio..................: +0.0
CPU Frequency ........................: 3.00 GHz (333x9)

************** Clock Chip Control ************** 
>>>>>> Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: [333]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: [Auto]
C.I.A.2 ..............................: [Disabled]

>>>>>> Advanced Clock Control.........: [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.......................: [800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: [900mV]
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: [0ps]

*********** DRAM Performance Control *********** 
Performance Enhance...................: [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).......: [Auto]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)........: [2.40B]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 800 [800]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)..........: [Manual]

>>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................: 4 [4]
tRCD .................................: 4 [4]
tRP...................................: 4 [4]
tRAS..................................: 12 [12]

>>>>>> Advanced Timing Control........: [Press Enter]
tRRD..................................: 3 [Auto]
tWTR..................................: 3 [Auto]
tWR...................................: 8 [Auto]
tRFC..................................: 52 [Auto]
tRTP..................................: 3 [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ...................: 0 [Auto]

>>>>>> Channel A Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: 7 [Auto]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: 0 [Auto]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: 0 [Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: 0 [Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: 0 [Auto]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: 6 [Auto]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: 6 [Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: 5 [Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: 8 [Auto]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [Auto]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [Auto]
DDR Write Training....................: [Auto]

>>>>>> Channel A Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: [Auto]
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: [Auto]
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: [Auto]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: [Auto]
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: [Auto]
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [Auto]
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: [Auto]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [Auto]
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........: [Auto]

>>>>>> Channel B Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: 7 [Auto]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: 0 [Auto]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: 0 [Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: 0 [Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: 0 [Auto]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: 6 [Auto]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: 6 [Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: 5 [Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: 8 [Auto]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [Auto]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: [Auto]
DDR Write Training....................: [Auto]

>>>>>> Channel B Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: [Auto]
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: [Auto]
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: [Auto]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: [Auto]
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: [Auto]
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [Auto]
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: [Auto]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: [Auto]
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........: [Auto]

********* Motherboard Voltage Control *********
Voltage Types...........Normal..........Current
-----------------------------------------------
>>>>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: [Disabled]
CPU Vcore..............1.26250v.......: [1.07500v]
CPU Termination........1.200v.........: [Normal]
CPU PLL................1.500v.........: [Normal]
CPU Reference..........0.760v.........: [Normal]

>>>>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: [Normal]
MCH Reference..........0.760v.........: [Normal]
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900v.........: [Normal]
ICH I/O................1.500v.........: [Normal]
ICH Core...............1.100v.........: [Normal]

>>>>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800v.........: [2.100v]
DRAM Termination.......0.900v.........: [Normal]
Channel A Reference....0.900v.........: [Normal]
Channel B Reference....0.900v.........: [Normal]

************************************************** *****
Advanced BIOS Features
************************************************** *****
Hard Disk Boot Priority...............: [Press Enter]
First Boot Device.....................: [CDROM]
Second Boot Device....................: [Hard Disk]
Third Boot Device.....................: [Disabled]
Boot Up Floppy Seek...................: [Disabled]
Boot Up Num-Lock......................: [Off]
Password Check........................: [Setup]
HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability.............: [Enabled]
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect.............: [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...............: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support..................: [Disabled]
C4/C4E State Support..................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.....................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology.............: [Enabled]
Delay For HDD (secs)..................: [0]
Full Screen LOGO Show.................: [Disabled]
Init Display First....................: [PEG]

************************************************** *****
Integrated Peripherals
************************************************** *****
SATA RAID/ACHI Mode...................: [Disabled]
SATA Port0-3 Native Mode..............: [Disabled]
Azalia Codec..........................: [Auto]
Onboard H/W 1394......................: [Enabled]
Onboard H/W LAN1......................: [Enabled]
Onboard H/W LAN2......................: [Enabled]
Green LAN.............................: [Disabled]
SMART LAN1............................: [Press Enter]
SMART LAN2............................: [Press Enter]
Onboard LAN1 Boot ROM.................: [Disabled]
Onboard LAN2 Boot ROM.................: [Disabled]
Onboard SATA/IDE Device...............: [Enabled]
Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode............: [IDE]
Onboard Serial Port 1.................: [3F8/IRQ4]
Onboard Parallel Port.................: [378/IRQ7]
Parallel Port Mode....................: [ECP+EPP]
ECP Mode Use DMA......................: [3]
USB 1.0 Controller....................: [Enabled]
USB 2.0 Controller....................: [Enabled]
USB Keyboard Support..................: [Disabled]
USB Mouse Support.....................: [Disabled]
USB Storage Function..................: [Enabled]

************************************************** *****
Power Management Setup
************************************************** *****
ACPI Suspend Type.....................: [S3(STR)]
USB Device Wake-Up From S3............: [Enabled]
Soft-Off by PWR-BTN...................: [Instant-Off]
PME Event Wake Up.....................: [Disabled]
Power On by Ring......................: [Disabled]
Resume by Alarm.......................: [Disabled]
Date(of Month) Alarm..................: Everyday
TIme(hh:mm:ss) Alarm..................: 0 : 0 : 0
HPET Support..........................: [Enabled]
HPET Mode.............................: [64-bit mode]
Power On By Mouse.....................: [Disabled]
Power On By Keyboard..................: [Disabled]
KB Power ON Password..................: Enter
AC BACK Function......................: [Soft-Off]

************************************************** *****
PnP/PCI Configurations
************************************************** *****
Resources Controlled By...............: [Auto]
IRQ Resources.........................: Press Enter
PCI Latency Timer(CLK)................: [32]
PCI1 IRQ Assignment...................: [Auto]
PCI2 IRQ Assignment...................: [Auto]


----------



## Wrenchrider

Let me get one thing really clear
If my bios control voltage reads 1.3475 
And my Health monitoring menu reads a voltage of 1.3325 (after rebooting)
And cpu-z reads a voltage of 1.312v

Just what is my vcore?


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wrenchrider*


Let me get one thing really clear
If my bios control voltage reads 1.3475 
And my Health monitoring menu reads a voltage of 1.3325 (after rebooting)
And cpu-z reads a voltage of 1.312v

Just what is my vcore?


I would go by what the bios says.


----------



## zelix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wrenchrider*


Let me get one thing really clear
If my bios control voltage reads 1.3475 
And my Health monitoring menu reads a voltage of 1.3325 (after rebooting)
And cpu-z reads a voltage of 1.312v

Just what is my vcore?


whatever cpu-z reads is your voltage running through the chip. also the voltage changes under load.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zelix*


whatever cpu-z reads is your voltage running through the chip. also the voltage changes under load.


Yes I agree,CPU-Z is correct. And why not get an after market cooler? It will bring your temps down maybe not a lot but I would say an average of 5 to 15 degree drop by most of them. Not sure about the Memory but my board loves the G.Skills


----------



## rodrigo207

Every board I had showed higher vcore on BIOS. I always go by CPU-Z. And get an after market cooler for sure. Not only youÂ´re gonna get lower temps, but when your CPU is under load and it goes to idle it will get back to itÂ´s "idle temp" a lot faster.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wrenchrider* 
Let me get one thing really clear
If my bios control voltage reads 1.3475
And my Health monitoring menu reads a voltage of 1.3325 (after rebooting)
And cpu-z reads a voltage of 1.312v

Just what is my vcore?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher* 
I would go by what the bios says.

Negative.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zelix* 
whatever cpu-z reads is your voltage running through the chip. also the voltage changes under load.

Yes, agreed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yes I agree,CPU-Z is correct.

Yes.

What the board is set at in the BIOS and what you will actually see in the OS will differ. This board has a noted and documented voltage drop from BIOS to OS. Just bump it up in the BIOS until you get the voltage you want in the OS. Use CPU-Z to verify the voltage in the OS


----------



## loop0001

well im subbing this...read about 16 pages already...and i must say...there is to much to read lol

this will be my next mobo down the line, unless something new and better comes along at this great price point.

so im hopin!


----------



## kinubic

out of curiosty. anyone using this mobo with the TRUE or megatron? and having to do the pressure mod? or its just fine out of the box? ty.and how is clearance?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kinubic*


out of curiosty. anyone using this mobo with the TRUE or megatron? and having to do the pressure mod? or its just fine out of the box? ty.and how is clearance?


I can't speak for the Megatron, but the pressure mod _greatly_ improves the TRUE's performance. Just read around the forum, many guys do this with great results.

As far as size, I use a Xiggy S1283 which isn't much smaller than a TRUE with no issues. I don't think you'd see any clearance issues with a TRUE on here


----------



## shredzy

Is it impossible to crossfire on this board if you have 1 PCI card? From the looks of it, no?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shredzy*


Is it impossible to crossfire on this board if you have 1 PCI card? From the looks of it, no?


Not sure what your asking, but you have to have 2 video cards for crossfire.
But this board does support crossfire in 8x8


----------



## shredzy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Not sure what your asking, but you have to have 2 video cards for crossfire.
But this board does support crossfire in 8x8


Yea what I meant is it possible to crossfire with 2 cards along with a PCI sound card as well? Doesn't look like there is enough room.


----------



## NoGuru

I think you could but it would be tight. I guess would depend on the cooler size on the cards.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I think you could but it would be tight. I guess would depend on the cooler size on the cards.


Yea I was thinking about getting 2x 4890's in the future but it looks like I wont have enough room


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shredzy*


Yea I was thinking about getting 2x 4890's in the future but it looks like I wont have enough room










I use an external sound card so I wish I could help more but.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



Yea I was thinking about getting 2x 4890's in the future but it looks like I wont have enough room


I think a soundcard would fit.

I'm running two (thick) 4850s and there'd be an open PCI slot between them if I didn't have an exhaust fan in the way. There are 2 more available on top but I can't remember what type they are at the moment.

Will post a picture when I get home later today (my gallery needs update).


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shredzy*


Yea I was thinking about getting 2x 4890's in the future but it looks like I wont have enough room










You can a sound card in the PCI slot inbetween the two PCI-E slots for your video cards. However, as others said it's a very tight squeeze. I'd just dump the sound card if you're really wanting to go crossfire (I got rid of my X-Fi for the same reason). It's one of those things where you go to pick and choose. Greater gaming performance or better sound quality. The on board is pretty good, but if you're more of an audiophile then you'd want to hang on to the sound card.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*


You can a sound card in the PCI slot inbetween the two PCI-E slots for your video cards. However, as others said it's a very tight squeeze. I'd just dump the sound card if you're really wanting to go crossfire (I got rid of my X-Fi for the same reason). It's one of those things where you go to pick and choose. Greater gaming performance or better sound quality. The on board is pretty good, but if you're more of an audiophile then you'd want to hang on to the sound card.


I do love listening to my music and I just purchased this card about 3 weeks ago which costs $270~ AUD. Don't really want to "dich" it, would miss it alot


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shredzy*


I do love listening to my music and I just purchased this card about 3 weeks ago which costs $270~ AUD. Don't really want to "dich" it, would miss it alot










Well I guess we got your answer on that topic. On a side note with your current monitor a single 4890 would be all you need for the most part. At that resolution the 4890 would chew pretty much anything up and spit out the seeds.


----------



## NoGuru

You could start with one card installed and the sound card installed and then move the video card to the next slot then you will know if there is clearance.


----------



## kinubic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I can't speak for the Megatron, but the pressure mod _greatly_ improves the TRUE's performance. Just read around the forum, many guys do this with great results.

As far as size, I use a Xiggy S1283 which isn't much smaller than a TRUE with no issues. I don't think you'd see any clearance issues with a TRUE on here










Thank u! really helpfull +rep~!

edit. lol nvm u dont ahve rep buton lolcats!


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You could start with one card installed and the sound card installed and then move the video card to the next slot then you will know if there is clearance.


Any standard single slot PCI card will fit in the PCI slot inbetween the PCI-E 2.0 slots it will just basically be sitting right near the top cards fan and very little clearance on the PCB on the bottom card. As long as there's no funky odd shaped heatsink it fits but it's tight. I'd definitely recommend a side intake fan for a setup like that.


----------



## Wrenchrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
I think a soundcard would fit.

I'm running two (thick) 4850s and there'd be an open PCI slot between them if I didn't have an exhaust fan in the way. There are 2 more available on top but I can't remember what type they are at the moment.

Will post a picture when I get home later today (my gallery needs update).

What??!!
Your room or wherever it is your pc is must get hot or uncomfortably warm
2 4850s = 220w at max (if at all it you ever max them both with that 22")
A Q6600 @3.2ghz ≈ 155w
Total may be like 355w at peak power consumption which is close to 550w

Doesnt your power supply whirr loudly?
With that cofig I think I would get myself atleast a 32" screen to use the 4850s well enough and sth like 700w psu considering HDDs and pci cards or other powered hardware.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kinubic*


Thank u! really helpfull +rep~!

edit. lol nvm u dont ahve rep buton lolcats!


























I take e-check and PP though!









I'm J/K!!!


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wrenchrider* 
What??!!
Your room or wherever it is your pc is must get hot or uncomfortably warm
2 4850s = 220w at max (if at all it you ever max them both with that 22")
A Q6600 @3.2ghz ≈ 155w
Total may be like 355w at peak power consumption which is close to 550w

Doesnt your power supply whirr loudly?
With that cofig I think I would get myself atleast a 32" screen to use the 4850s well enough and sth like 700w psu considering HDDs and pci cards or other powered hardware.

And I live on top of a 100+ year old building... but my place is pretty large, has a high ceiling and lots of windows. The ambient temp up here is usually about 70 F.









You are right, I certainly am pushing my psu pretty hard. I figured I'd have to buy an new one after I went xfire, but to my surprise I haven't had a single issue. Benchmarking has gone fine for all areas of my rig. Right now I'm folding (100% load) on both cards and both gpus are in the low 50's, the CPU is at 40 C under 60% load. I'll take that.

I do, however, realize that just because my psu is doing OK now doesn't mean it can keep it up. As the entire system ages, resistance increases and power requirements go up, right? A nice new Corsair HX 620 (or similar) is in my rigs future. Bigger monitor, too.

@shredzy: Sorry, no photo yet. Looong day. I'll get it together this week.


----------



## BradleyW

I have noticed people are using TRUE coolers with this board. I just purchased one and i want to get the UD3R version of this board. Will the true fit? The two boards are the same exept crossfire/sli support.


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I have noticed people are using TRUE coolers with this board. I just purchased one and i want to get the UD3R version of this board. Will the true fit? The two boards are the same exept crossfire/sli support.

True fits perfectly fine.


----------



## D-an-W

I second that, just installed one last night!


----------



## kinubic

hello, just wondering. since this mobo has a PCIEx16 and PCIEx8 slot. would crossfiring videocards make me lose performance. been reading on several forums and it seems people have their own opinions saying u lose performance and gain. so im not really sure what to believe. thanks. im debating if i shud get the gtx 275 or ati 4890 and dual later.


----------



## tonus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I have noticed people are using TRUE coolers with this board. I just purchased one and i want to get the UD3R version of this board. Will the true fit? The two boards are the same exept crossfire/sli support.

True fits perfectly on ud3r & ud3p


----------



## BradleyW

Thank you so much everyone. I hope to be a part of this club when i get a p45 board.


----------



## tonus

If you have possibility get Ptolimatech Megahalems


----------



## kinubic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kinubic*


hello, just wondering. since this mobo has a PCIEx16 and PCIEx8 slot. would crossfiring videocards make me lose performance. been reading on several forums and it seems people have their own opinions saying u lose performance and gain. so im not really sure what to believe. thanks. im debating if i shud get the gtx 275 or ati 4890 and dual later.


quotting myself and adding another question..

just wondering what wud be my best bet with this mobo gtx 275 or 4890? i know for 275 i wont be able to sli but 4890 i will. ty


----------



## caraboose

Just got my UD3P, and after figuring out which was NB and SB, I got 3.4GHz really easy, next up 4GHz.


----------



## Zippit

Hey guys, I'm on the verge of ordering this board.

Could someone tell me where to start when I get it? I'm used to a P5N-e SLI board with the 650i chipset.

I only had 4 voltage options and i could set my FSB and RAM speed. This looks quite intimidating.









So what are the first options I change and from where do I begin? Any tips?


----------



## NoGuru

Yes here is my temp for the E8400

I'm am at 515 FSB but this temp is not updated.

E8400 500 X 8 4000MHz F9 BIOS

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 500 x 8.0 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ AUTO ]
C.I.A 2 ..................................................[Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 700mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 700mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 150ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance .............................[Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00B ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1000 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 7 ]
tRP.............................................[ 7 ]
tRAS............................................[ 24 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................Au to
tWTR............................................ Auto
tWR............................................. Auto
tRFC............................................[ 52 ] Auto
tRTP............................................ Auto
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2 ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.26875 ] (1.232 cpu-z) or notch two depending on ur vid
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.28 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.57 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.810 ] notch two if doesnt boot.

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.28 ] or 1.3
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ 0.746 ] notch two if doesnt boot.
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ Auto ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.120 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]
__________________


----------



## decapitator

quick question how do you tell what version you have 1.0 or 1.1 ?


----------



## zelix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *decapitator*


quick question how do you tell what version you have 1.0 or 1.1 ?


Look just above the pci e slot in the mobo, its around there..

anyway whats the difference?


----------



## decapitator

different bios i guess.


----------



## davidmoore

Does this motherboard support dynamic raid 5? I did a search and I didn't find what i was looking for? Basically, if I setup a raid 5 array with only 3 hard drives, can i easily add more later?


----------



## kinubic

planning on getting a megahalem +120x38+120x25 for push pull set up fans on it! how i the clearance on this? from cpu+fan to ram slots? would anyone happened to know?


----------



## decapitator

theres about half an inch between the fan on my true and the ram


----------



## kinubic

is the width of the True and megatron the same? if not il jsut get the true with the push and pull set up with 120x38 + 120x25


----------



## davidmoore

Just so everyone knows, if you setup a raid 5 array, you are UNABLE to add more drives to the array later without rebuilding it.

Effing hell...


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *decapitator* 
quick question how do you tell what version you have 1.0 or 1.1 ?

They have turn the heatsink for MCH (NB) so that the lower part is closer to the CPU, the higher part was closest to the CPU on the 1.0.

I think that the design on the heatsink (not the one that is connected to the MCH) on the PWM and the ICH (SB) is change also.


----------



## quicksilv3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes here is my temp for the E8400

I'm am at 515 FSB but this temp is not updated.

E8400 500 X 8 4000MHz F9 BIOS

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 500 x 8.0 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ AUTO ]
C.I.A 2 ..................................................[Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 700mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 700mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 150ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance .............................[Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00B ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1000 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 7 ]
tRP.............................................[ 7 ]
tRAS............................................[ 24 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................Au to
tWTR............................................ Auto
tWR............................................. Auto
tRFC............................................[ 52 ] Auto
tRTP............................................ Auto
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2 ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.26875 ] (1.232 cpu-z) or notch two depending on ur vid
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.28 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.57 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.810 ] notch two if doesnt boot.

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.28 ] or 1.3
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ 0.746 ] notch two if doesnt boot.
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ Auto ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.120 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]
__________________


I tried these settings out, and stupid me, didn't save my last bios setup, and now I'm at 8x485 cause I would assume the stock intel HSF won't let me go too high with these settings, before, I had 9x490 or something to that effect I believe, so now my system is a tad slower lol. Oh well, sometime soon i will get a new HSF that can handle the hot summer temps in my room


----------



## BradleyW

i just got this board the system is just bleeping at me. i dont know what to do. all the build is correctly built. the energy saver lights are on and there is a bleeping noise. not sure what to do here. anything i try will not get this thing going. Could it be because of my memory? is hynix not compatible with the board? when i remove the memory, i get a different bleeping noise.


----------



## decapitator

look in the manual it should tell you what the beeps mean. i dont think its the memory. i'd bet a psu cable is loose or something simple like that.


----------



## BradleyW

i have checked it all, the cables. where in the manuel will i find the bleeping and what it means?


----------



## NoGuru

BradleyW Page 117


----------



## CanadaRox

I seem to be having some weird troubles with this board. I can boot perfectly fine at 430FSB and 9x multi, but I am unable to boot at 435. What is odd, is I have run OCCT for a few hours with these exact voltages at 435 and 440 (overclocked using EasyTune). When I try to set 435 through the BIOS it restarts and then wont post and requires me to turn it off and back on so it reverts to defaults. I am currently running the F7 BIOS, but I will try F8/F9b tomorrow evening. I also know my processor can go to at least 4.2GHz 24/7 stable as it was at that speed when I had my P5Q-E.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CanadaRox*


I seem to be having some weird troubles with this board. I can boot perfectly fine at 430FSB and 9x multi, but I am unable to boot at 435. What is odd, is I have run OCCT for a few hours with these exact voltages at 435 and 440 (overclocked using EasyTune). When I try to set 435 through the BIOS it restarts and then wont post and requires me to turn it off and back on so it reverts to defaults. I am currently running the F7 BIOS, but I will try F8/F9b tomorrow evening. I also know my processor can go to at least 4.2GHz 24/7 stable as it was at that speed when I had my P5Q-E.


Sounds like your missing something. 
Probably volts somewhere.


----------



## CanadaRox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sounds like your missing something. 
Probably volts somewhere.


I didn't use EasyTune to change any of the volts, so they shouldn't be any different between when I boot with 430 and overclock to 435 using EasyTune, or when I try to boot with 435. (And I have triple checked all the voltages just in case as that was my first guess as well)

UPDATE: Using F9 now and the problem still exists. 434FSB boots perfectly fine, 435FSB wont post. And I am able to increase the FSB past 434MHz once in Windows with no issues. I am also able to post at 430x10 (though far from stable).


----------



## BradleyW

according to the book, my beeps mean a power error (short continuos beeping).
what should i do? the psu has been tested by rma.


----------



## DraganUS

Try finding another psu and test it so u can rule out ur rma 100% working psu


----------



## dominique120

whats the difference between mine and this one


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
according to the book, my beeps mean a power error (short continuos beeping).
what should i do? the psu has been tested by rma.

Well I seen somewhere a psu calculator that you can add up your hardware and make sure you got enough juice. Try taking out your video card and booting.


----------



## CanadaRox

The L doesn't have crossfire, and I don't think it supports RAID and I believe the P has slightly better voltage regulation.


----------



## NoGuru

CanadaRox try bumping your MCH a notch.


----------



## CanadaRox

Using 1.380V for 434, but even up to 1.500V doesn't let me post 435.


----------



## repo_man

Have you tried anything higher? Might be a FSB hole?


----------



## BradleyW

Well the PSU has been tested in another rig much stronger than mine. The psu worked great. This board is brand new as well. I dont think i will be able to get my money back.


----------



## CanadaRox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Have you tried anything higher? Might be a FSB hole?

I have also tried 450FSB (with the multiplier set to 8 instead of 9) and it wouldn't post either. I'll probably just end up increasing the multiplier to 10 since it seems this motherboard doesn't want to play nicely with my QX9650. I regret not replacing my P5Q-E with another one, but I'm a hardware whore so I've gotta try it all!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanadaRox* 
I have also tried 450FSB (with the multiplier set to 8 instead of 9) and it wouldn't post either. I'll probably just end up increasing the multiplier to 10 since it seems this motherboard doesn't want to play nicely with my QX9650. I regret not replacing my P5Q-E with another one, but I'm a hardware whore so I've gotta try it all!

Hrm, well, I dunno man. Mine posts that high on the FSB, but it's never the same for different boards even of the same brand ya know! Good luck


----------



## BradleyW

any more idea's?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


any more idea's?


Can you try different memory, or test it?


----------



## BradleyW

I know this is off the subject a little but what settings will get my PC to 3ghz?


----------



## BradleyW

anyone?
cheers.


----------



## Robilar

leave multi at 9x, set vcore to 1.36 (for now, depending on your stepping you may need to go up a bit).

set FSB to 333

set ram to 2B (it willl run it at 1:1 for now).

test it for stability and temps with prime for at least an hour.

If thats good, start notching down the vcore and testing.

once you get the lowest stable vcore, then you can start tweaking the ram.

Also, its safe to enable LLC with your 65nm chip.


----------



## BradleyW

may i ask, what is LLC? Should i turn off any energy saving things? Where in the bios will i find them?

thanks mate, you have been a big help to me!

(i have the g0 stepping btw)


----------



## BradleyW

my rig is unstable at stock speed/volts. Check my rig for more information. I can only last for 1 hour prime95. is in not stable due to the small vcore drop on the mobo? Or maybe because in the bios, the cpu setting is set to turbo and that does a 10 percent overclock.

my temps are fine all round, thanks for the help.


----------



## chuckm

Try using 1 stick of ram, set ram voltage and timings. I would try to get stable running stock before trying any type of overclock.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


? Or maybe because in the bios, the CPU setting is set to turbo and that does a 10 percent overclock.










You need to turn any "turbo" / CPU throttling settings off. Same for RAM.

Also, turn of C1E and EIST. These are power management functions that will kill your OC.

LLC is a power setting. It's located on the same menu as your vcore setting. Definitely use it.

Good Luck!


----------



## BradleyW

i lasted 2 hour 45 mins with memory at 2.1v and the vcore at 1.36v. I have a fan pointed at the NB as well because it feels too hot. What about your NB? how does it feel?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
i lasted 2 hour 45 mins with memory at 2.1v and the vcore at 1.36v. I have a fan pointed at the NB as well because it feels too hot. What about your NB? how does it feel?

Pry off the gigabyte logo from the northbridge with a screwdriver. That will allow the hot air to escape and the air from the fan to reach the fins and effectively cool it.


----------



## BradleyW

Can you show me a picture of this being done so i no what to do? do i remove the gigabyte writting completely?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Can you show me a picture of this being done so i no what to do? do i remove the gigabyte writting completely?


The blue plates are double sided taped on. Just pry them off, they are small metal plates.


----------



## BradleyW

How do i find out my Nb temperature? i think it is too hot and may be causing me stability issues.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
How do i find out my Nb temperature? i think it is too hot and may be causing me stability issues.

I'm was under the impression that the "system temperature" reported by programs like easy tune and hardware monitor was the NB temp. I'm folding right now and when my apartment gets hot during the day my "system temp" hits 50 C without problem. The NB can handle it.

I have visitors right now, but later today I'll take the temp of my NB directly with an ir thermometer.


----------



## NoGuru

The system temp probe is next to the southbridge.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


The system temp probe is next to the southbridge.


Ah, I see.

IR thermometer says that during intense folding (2 gpus @ 100%, cpu @ 65%) the top of NB (gigabyte logo) is about 43.5 C. The system is stable under under full run prime 95 and inteleburn testing.

System temp (tempin 0 or southbridge temp, if you will) reported 45 c.

It seems that, at least in this case, the southbridge temp is a decent proxy for the northbridge temp.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby*


Ah, I see.

IR thermometer says that during intense folding (2 gpus @ 100%, cpu @ 65%) the top of NB (gigabyte logo) is about 43.5 C. The system is stable under under full run prime 95 and inteleburn testing.

System temp (tempin 0 or southbridge temp, if you will) reported 45 c.

It seems that, at least in this case, the southbridge temp is a decent proxy for the northbridge temp.


Those temps seem pretty good but like the post above says it would help if you took off the blue shields. I took mine right off the board and replaced the NB with a spirit II cooler and put the mosfet back on.


----------



## BradleyW

I think my NB is 51c and the room i am in is hot. Should i remove the gigabyte whilst the pc is all connected or is it hard to pry off? Also what mem test should i run to find corrupt memory and how many passes? thank you.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I think my NB is 51c and the room i am in is hot. Should i remove the gigabyte whilst the pc is all connected or is it hard to pry off?

NO! Never pry or tweak anything on a mobo with the thing still connected! Lol, unplug everything and take the board out of the case, this will make prying the cover of much easier. You'll have better room to work with it if it's out of the case.


----------



## BradleyW

OK Cheers. My NB temps are way down now that the room is much cooler.


----------



## TFL Replica

An IR thermometer is nice but not essential.

There is a program that called MCHtemp that directly reads the temp of the following northbridges:
945P/PL/G/GC/GZ, 946PL/GZ, P/G/Q965, Q963, G35, P35, P31, G33, G31, Q35, Q33, X38, *P45*, P43, G45, G43, G41, Q45, Q43, X48.

It works in a similar way that core temp reads CPU temperatures.

Enjoy: http://cp.people.overclockers.ru/cgi...pBetaSetup.zip


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


An IR thermometer is nice but not essential.

There is a program that called MCHtemp that directly reads the temp of the following northbridges:
945P/PL/G/GC/GZ, 946PL/GZ, P/G/Q965, Q963, G35, P35, P31, G33, G31, Q35, Q33, X38, *P45*, P43, G45, G43, G41, Q45, Q43, X48.

It works in a similar way that core temp reads CPU temperatures.

Enjoy: http://cp.people.overclockers.ru/cgi...pBetaSetup.zip










Seems cool but I can't read the language.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Seems cool but I can't read the language.

Just download the zip (it's right there, no need to know russian) , the setup is in English.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
Just download the zip, the setup is in English.

I did but the words are not in english.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I did but the words are not in english.









Not really a problem since temps are in numbers. You can see MCH and CPU temps in the system tray as well as the main app window.


----------



## BradleyW

I will download it once mem test has ran for a little longer.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I just ordered one of these off of Newegg for the low price of $94.99. Im replacing the tried p35-ds3l that i have been using faithfully for well over a year now. The vdroop is way to bad for the quad i just got. Im hoping that this board wont have that problem, i have read some nice things about it so far.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


I just ordered one of these off of Newegg for the low price of $94.99. Im replacing the tried p35-ds3l that i have been using faithfully for well over a year now. The vdroop is way to bad for the quad i just got. Im hoping that this board wont have that problem, i have read some nice things about it so far.


Umm the vdroop is not any better. But it is a great board!


----------



## jcharlesr75

Crap i just realized that i ordered a ud3l not a ud3p. Sorry guys


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


Crap i just realized that i ordered a ud3l not a ud3p. Sorry guys


It's a right Mr. Griffen


----------



## jcharlesr75

So i was looking at the manual for this thing and i gotta say there are alot of different things that i can change that i couldnt before. Im assuming that the bios settings are the same between boards.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75* 
So i was looking at the manual for this thing and i gotta say there are alot of different things that i can change that i couldnt before. Im assuming that the bios settings are the same between boards.

Not sure if they are the same but we can help.


----------



## BradleyW

The UD3L? Should still be a great board, Good Luck mate and have fun with it!
Does it have the same cooling system as the UD3P?

Mem test is still running with no errors!


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


Crap i just realized that i ordered a ud3l not a ud3p. Sorry guys


a member here at OCN with that board got their Q9550 to 4.0 (475 FSB) 24/7 stable so overclocking wise you should be fine.


----------



## jcharlesr75

no im sorry to say that it doesnt have that wicked cooler on it, but ill make something work for that. Mostly im concerned with the skews and stuff, i have never heard of them and i dont know what they all do.


----------



## BradleyW

Mem test 20hours no errors.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Mem test 20hours no errors.


So what settings are you at now?


----------



## BradleyW

Well no matter what settings i use in the bios, i cannot get stable at all.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well no matter what settings i use in the bios, i cannot get stable at all.



What do you mean? Are you at stock?


----------



## BradleyW

I have tried stock and overclocked, low volts high volts, cooling, modding and still no luck. the problem is just increasing. time for a replacement from the people i got it off.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I have tried stock and overclocked, low volts high volts, cooling, modding and still no luck. the problem is just increasing. time for a replacement from the people i got it off.


You think it's the chip or the board?


----------



## BradleyW

I think it is the chip because one of my traces are damaged. This damaged area then expands due to heat and causes a short. this forces the system to hang. If i put a fan blwoing on the damaged area, i am stable for longer. That just shows you that the board is ****ed.


----------



## Dryadsoul

ICH10R SATA2 vs. Gigabyte SATA2????

Could anyone explain the difference/benefit of using one over the other.

I run SATA HDD's but never in raid config.


----------



## Jason_B

Trying to get a stable enough 4.5 Ghz overclock to finish up a prime 95 run. No way im running 4.5 Ghz 24/7 LOL. I got extremely close this morning, ran 3dm06 and finished,clicked on view results and lock up. I was like







.

I hit 18,010 at 4.3 Ghz, so im hoping for 18,200-18,300 so we will see. Good to know I can hit 4.5 Ghz for benching














Temps were halfway decent at 4.3...hottest core was 76*C


----------



## SVECobraR

Quick question, i'm trying to boot in safe mode with networking and no matter how many times i press F8 it won't get to that screen, any advice?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jason_B* 
Trying to get a stable enough 4.5 Ghz overclock to finish up a prime 95 run. No way im running 4.5 Ghz 24/7 LOL. I got extremely close this morning, ran 3dm06 and finished,clicked on view results and lock up. I was like







.

I hit 18,010 at 4.3 Ghz, so im hoping for 18,200-18,300 so we will see. Good to know I can hit 4.5 Ghz for benching














Temps were halfway decent at 4.3...hottest core was 76*C









Wow nice on a quad! let us know the progress.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SVECobraR* 
Quick question, i'm trying to boot in safe mode with networking and no matter how many times i press F8 it won't get to that screen, any advice?

Sorry about the double post I don't know how to multi quote.
Not sure how. Try F12 or F5.


----------



## BradleyW

i dont know how to quote.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
i dont know how to quote.

It's the button in the lower right corner of the post, just hit it and it will be added to your message.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It's the button in the lower right corner of the post, just hit it and it will be added to your message.


i did it!


----------



## SVECobraR

Ya F12 is the boot menu, and F5 i believe is the q flash, i check F5 when i get home.


----------



## NoGuru

Well it looks like the highest FSB I can get is 550 which is good but at 560 had to reset the CMOS no biggy though it remembered last good config.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Well it looks like the highest FSB I can get is 550 which is good but at 560 had to reset the CMOS no biggy though it remembered last good config.

i cant even get this board at stock 266fsb, so i think you have done well mate


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
i cant even get this board at stock 266fsb, so i think you have done well mate









Yes thank you. So what are you going to do RMA?


----------



## BradleyW

Well RMA want my serial number that is located on the box. I gave then every number i can find however they are saying all the serials or the wrong serial number. What will they do if they find the broken track. the copper is showing a tiny bit now. What should i do?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Well RMA want my serial number that is located on the box. I gave then every number i can find however they are saying all the serials or the wrong serial number. What will they do if they find the broken track. the copper is showing a tiny bit now. What should i do?

Wrong serial #? If you can send it I would. Say the track was broken when you got it. Or see if you can find one in the for sale section.


----------



## BradleyW

If they ask about the track, i will say i noticed a small mark near the NB heatsink on the motherboard however i thought it was ment to be there along with the rest of the marks and lines on the board.

is that ok or should i change it?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


If they ask about the track, i will say i noticed a small mark near the NB heatsink on the motherboard however i thought it was ment to be there along with the rest of the marks and lines on the board.

is that ok or should i change it?


You never seen anything. Board was running fine for a little while then it broke. Or if they ask about it, it was like that when you got it.


----------



## BradleyW

But if i say it was like that when i got it, i need to think of a reason to why i ignored such a marking and continued to the build the pc.


----------



## DraganUS

U didnt notice any marking. Got it.


----------



## BradleyW

do you agree no guru or should i say it was like that when i got it?

cheers guys


----------



## ljason8eg

Say the board won't POST. Don't mention anything about damage.


----------



## BradleyW

i have told them that the system wont boot or anything when my memory is in slot 1 and 3 however it will post when the memory is in slot 3 and 4. Dual channel therfor cannot be active if slot 1 and 2 are having issues.

I just need to find this dam serial number they are talking about. I have gave them every serial number i have.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Say the board won't POST. Don't mention anything about damage.

This^


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
i have told them that the system wont boot or anything when my memory is in slot 1 and 3 however it will post when the memory is in slot 3 and 4. Dual channel therfor cannot be active if slot 1 and 2 are having issues.

I just need to find this dam serial number they are talking about. I have gave them every serial number i have.

thats what happened to my UD3P, memory DIMMS 1 and 2 died


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

The serial number is on the side of the 24-pin pwr connector.


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jason_B*


Trying to get a stable enough 4.5 Ghz overclock to finish up a prime 95 run. No way im running 4.5 Ghz 24/7 LOL. I got extremely close this morning, ran 3dm06 and finished,clicked on view results and lock up. I was like







.

I hit 18,010 at 4.3 Ghz, so im hoping for 18,200-18,300 so we will see. Good to know I can hit 4.5 Ghz for benching














Temps were halfway decent at 4.3...hottest core was 76*C











Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Wow nice on a quad! let us know the progress.


4.5 Ghz Sucess(3DM06) Super happy knowing I can bench this high for when I do get some better gfx cards.


----------



## NoGuru

Just hit 4.7


----------



## 18 is # 1

So I thought my Abit Pro was giving me problems and ordered a UD3P. Got it and took off the HS covers (very nice impressions were the HS meets the mobo). Put it in....and no joy. So while my machine is at the PC doctor, what bios would work best with my stuff?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *18 is # 1*


So I thought my Abit Pro was giving me problems and ordered a UD3P. Got it and took off the HS covers (very nice impressions were the HS meets the mobo). Put it in....and no joy. So while my machine is at the PC doctor, what bios would work best with my stuff?


Well I'm using F9 and seems to be fine, but I'm having trouble breaking 5gz


----------



## BradleyW

Having trouble breaking 5GHz? I Cant even break 2.4GHz and that is what it is ment to run at lolz!!


----------



## NoGuru

Here is 4.8 and super pi time of 9.98 woot! But a lot af vcore 1.47 in bios. Temps at Idol were 40c


----------



## redalert

nice job think you can go any higher?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
nice job think you can go any higher?

Maybe but my vcore in bios @1.47 is pretty high so I don't think I will try for higher until I can afford to lose this chip. Or winter gets here and I stick my rig outside


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Got my UD3P yesterday, such a sick board!

Cant wait till i get everything situated and i an start overclocking with this beast.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf*


Got my UD3P yesterday, such a sick board!

Cant wait till i get everything situated and i an start overclocking with this beast.


Congratulations you have just won a good time! Welcome to the club.


----------



## almighty15

My 780i Chipset has decided it doesn't like running with more then 1 stick of RAM installed so it has to go, looking for a cheap'ish motherboard to replace it.

This ASUS board i currently have can run my E6420 at 4ghz with a 500FSB, will this board do the same?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
My 780 Chipset has decided it doesn't like running woth then 1 stick of RAM installed so it has to go, looking for a cheap'ish motherboard to replace it.

This ASUS board i currently have can run my E6420 at 4ghz with a 500FSB, will this board do the same?

Probably better. I have hit 550 fsb and 4.8GHz so yes it is good.


----------



## Dr. Manhattan

Hey all, this is a WHOPPING & highly informative thread









I'm just wondering (apologies if this has already been answered earlier on, I havent scanned the whole archives yet ;P) does anyone have a link to, or could provide - a comprehensive overclocking tutorial? I'm due to get this board in less than 72 hours and i cant wait







I want to get overclocking with my G0 SLACR Q6600 CPU and could do with some overclocking advice cause i am turbo-n00b on overclocking... I am a moderately experienced PC user in most other areas so dont hold back








Kris


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Welcome to OCN!

Have you seen this?

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...hp/photo/14191


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr. Manhattan*


Hey all, this is a WHOPPING & highly informative thread









I'm just wondering (apologies if this has already been answered earlier on, I havent scanned the whole archives yet ;P) does anyone have a link to, or could provide - a comprehensive overclocking tutorial? I'm due to get this board in less than 72 hours and i cant wait







I want to get overclocking with my G0 SLACR Q6600 CPU and could do with some overclocking advice cause i am turbo-n00b on overclocking... I am a moderately experienced PC user in most other areas so dont hold back








Kris


Welcome to the club! The more you can read the better of course but it would take some time to read this whole thread "I think I have" but that's what we are here for. The Bios is a little intimidating at first but once you get the hand of it, it's a breeze. Just make sure you got all your specs for the chip such as max vcore, temps, ect.


----------



## Dr. Manhattan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fletcher Carnaby* 
Welcome to OCN!

Have you seen this?

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...hp/photo/14191

Thanks for the welcome guys







all hail bigger build budgets, eh?

And thanks so much for that vid, its like a perfect match to my CPU!

I saw a certain tutorial that just involved raising the FSB then testing temp & stressing it, rinse & repeat.. but it didnt mention the RAM ratio thing (1:1 and whatnot?) and didnt mention Vdroop, and I'd like to be aware of those when i'm overclocking..


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf*


Got my UD3P yesterday, such a sick board!

Cant wait till i get everything situated and i an start overclocking with this beast.


glad you finally got it


----------



## 18 is # 1

So after 48 hours with this mobo, I'm VERY stable at 4.1 GHz:









But I should be able to run these LV Blades much faster. What do I need to do about my other options (skews, etc...)?

*I did modify the sinks*









*
I was impressed by their impressions (nice contact) *


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
glad you finally got it


What, his board works?


----------



## redalert

Papa Smurf has been trying to get a UD3P board for awhile.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


Papa Smurf has been trying to get a UD3P board for awhile.


And i finally got it! Im so happy with this board, just started playing around with the overclocks and im very impressed. Got my sig rig at 3.6ghz (8x4500) 20x Linx stable.

I plan on finding my rigs limits of the course of this week.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Has anyone here had a problem with not ever making it to the BIOS? The six phase LED lights all fire up. Power to everything except for any fan plugged into the board. I've tried two different vid cards and all I get on my monitor is darkness.

Did i get a bad one or did I miss something? Thanks


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Insightfullyblind*


Has anyone here had a problem with not ever making it to the BIOS? The six phase LED lights all fire up. Power to everything except for any fan plugged into the board. I've tried two different vid cards and all I get on my monitor is darkness.

Did i get a bad one or did I miss something? Thanks


try changing memory slots wonder if one of your memory DIMMS died


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Insightfullyblind*


Has anyone here had a problem with not ever making it to the BIOS? The six phase LED lights all fire up. Power to everything except for any fan plugged into the board. I've tried two different vid cards and all I get on my monitor is darkness.

Did i get a bad one or did I miss something? Thanks


Make sure its seated all the way down! I had the same problem untill I found that.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

thanks! didn't work...still black screen


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Insightfullyblind*


thanks! didn't work...still black screen


Pull the mobo out of the case and run it on a piece of cardboard or something then see if it boots. Video card power plugged in?


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jason_B*


Pull the mobo out of the case and run it on a piece of cardboard or something then see if it boots. Video card power plugged in?










I wouldnt do that yet cause if it was shorted it shouldnt do anything at all. I still think its a memory/memory dimm problem its what mine did when my DIMMS died.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Both vid cards I used were plug and play so no power supply needed


----------



## Insightfullyblind

If the HD was bad, I would still get some sort of visual right??

I tried all combinations of RAM..
Reseated the vid card
Removed the battery for a few minutes to reset CMOS

Right now I've removed the cpu to check if it is ok...fine
replacing everything now


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Insightfullyblind* 
If the HD was bad, I would still get some sort of visual right??

I tried all combinations of RAM..
Reseated the vid card
Removed the battery for a few minutes to reset CMOS

Right now I've removed the cpu to check if it is ok...fine
replacing everything now

you should but just disconnect the HD anyway


----------



## Insightfullyblind

ok after all that....I moved the cpu fan wiring and got it going..... disconnected the HD....still nothing on the monitor


----------



## redalert

the board must be dead then since you tested the CPU tried different memory setups with 1 and 2 sticks of memory. If you have any other DDR2 memory you could try that but it sounds like a dead board to me.


----------



## grishkathefool

You should be able to POST without a HDD connected.

1) Power to the CPU connected? That's one 8 pin or 2 4 pin cpu connector/s?

2) Check Monitor connections. If cables are secure and Monitor is powered, try a different monitor.

3) Before you RMA the board, get a $13 PSU tester and check your PSU.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
You should be able to POST without a HDD connected.

1) Power to the CPU connected? That's one 8 pin or 2 4 pin cpu connector/s?

2) Before you RMA the board, get a $13 PSU tester and check your PSU.

3) Check Monitor connections. If cables are secure and Monitor is powered, try a different monitor.


Ok there in lies my question.... I added a photo at full rez so you can get in tight to see if maybe something pops out at you.

I circled both ATX power boxes on the mobo... I have the 24 atx power supplied... do I need to power the 12v 2x4 in the upper left as well?

Hey if I did something completely stupid.. I'm sorry guys!

I'll change out monitors and see if that helps as well!

Thanks Grish! REP


----------



## grishkathefool

DUDE, YES>>>>>>

That is your CPU power...










Plug that in and your problem should be solved.


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


DUDE, YES>>>>>>

That is your CPU power...









Plug that in and your problem should be solved.


This^


----------



## Insightfullyblind

So now I am a complete dumbass and add to that.... spent 90 bucks on another vid card today because I was sure that was the problem!

Thanks Grish and Red!!


----------



## grishkathefool

Should have posted this, sorry.

By the way.... don't tell anyone, but I didn't plug it at first and thought I had a dead board, too....

Good deal, now go and enjoy it.

So, what CPU are you using?


----------



## Sullivan

Well, you must not know what you were doing AT ALL! Cause I built my first ever pc, two months ago, I am 17 almost 18. And that was the first cord I plugged in... lol


----------



## Insightfullyblind

unbelievable~! I pulled the power cord back from where it was run...plugged in properly and now I get nothing from the entire computer...no power at all!

Q9400 if ever


----------



## grishkathefool

I know that you and I have been going over this via IM, but I just saw your post, so lets continue it here.

What do you mean by "Modded and Hammered" in regards to your case? Is there any chance that when you were re-routing your cable you got it snagged and a pin was pulled loose from the 20+4 connector?


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Insightfullyblind* 
unbelievable~! I pulled the power cord back from where it was run...plugged in properly and now I get nothing from the entire computer...no power at all!


Check the back of the tx 750 and make sure it is turned on, if it is then jumpstart the UD3P with a flat head screw driver by touching the power switch pins where the pw sw wire goes.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I know that you and I have been going over this via IM, but I just saw your post, so lets continue it here.

What do you mean by "Modded and Hammered" in regards to your case? Is there any chance that when you were re-routing your cable you got it snagged and a pin was pulled loose from the 20+4 connector?

"Modded and Hammered" meant that I modded the case by cutting out a window, and the paint I used on the case was termed "hammered"... nothing that would affect me where I am now.

I just removed the psu and plugged it back in outside the case...nothing!

I once had power and no sight...due to my own stupidness.... now I have nothing at all.... The weekend of "finally" has now turned into the week of RMA! If I'm lucky!!


----------



## grishkathefool

What happened when you installed the other PSU that you mentioned?


----------



## Insightfullyblind

When I got ready to pull it out, it was too small.... 250w... most of my stuff requires at least 400 to run...

Pulling up RMA's from Newegg for the Mobo, PSU, and 1st Vid Card... All are under 1 yr warranty so it will take some time, but at least I'll get it all back.


----------



## dennyb

removed


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Just waiting for Sullivan to smack me again! Thanks to Grish and Red for sticking with me and actually lending some support!


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


Well, you must not know what you were doing AT ALL! Cause I built my first ever pc, two months ago, I am 17 almost 18. And that was the first cord I plugged in... lol


You must be very talented.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


You must be very talented.


REP on that!


----------



## Jason_B

That blows man. I would definitely RMA the mobo and PSU at least.


----------



## decapitator

how do you update bios on this board?


----------



## DuckYy

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2919

should have a readme


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sullivan* 
Well, you must not know what you were doing AT ALL! Cause I built my first ever pc, two months ago, I am 17 almost 18. And that was the first cord I plugged in... lol

This is the sort of informative and encouraging posts that we all tune in for.


----------



## BradleyW

my board is out for RMA. Posted this morning.


----------



## grishkathefool

@Decapitator, here is a Comprehensive Gigabyte Flashing Guide for the EP45-UD3P, or any new Gigabyte board for that matter, I reckon. It was written by a very smart cookie. Read it closely.


----------



## decapitator

fully updated to F9 bios. i say we link the above guide on the first page.


----------



## BradleyW

The RMA Center should have my board now.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


The RMA Center should have my board now.


Hope it takes less than a week.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Anyone see any improvements with the new F9 BIOS? Iv got the F6 right now, im not sure if its worth the time to flash to the newer BIOS.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf*


Anyone see any improvements with the new F9 BIOS? Iv got the F6 right now, im not sure if its worth the time to flash to the newer BIOS.


No I think I started with the F8 but I flashed to F9 anyway but I have not herd of any performance improvements. But if you have your settings wrote down I can tell you it took my like 5 min.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Yeah i think ill flash later today, just gotta format my USB drive.


----------



## redalert

I was using the F4 Bios the whole time I was using it as my main rig until had to RMA it and Gigabyte update the bios for me.


----------



## decapitator

whats the rule of thumb for setting the voltage for the mch per frequency? aiming around 425 - 450. will 1.3v be stable


----------



## grishkathefool

There is no rule of thumb per say. Here is a link about Reference Voltages for the EP45.

In my case at around 400 - 445MHz FSB my stable MCH's tended to be between 1.28 and 1.3v. There is a string here about Stable Settings that might give you some insight.


----------



## Tweex

I am thinking about grabbing this board today from tiger direct and I just wanted to know if this board supports SLI?

Thanks


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweex* 
I am thinking about grabbing this board today from tiger direct and I just wanted to know if this board supports SLI?

Thanks

Supports Xfire, so that would be a "no" on the SLI, correct?


----------



## Dang!

Damn, wish I'd have gone for this over my DS3P. That'll serve me right for not reading up on my stuff before ordering xD


----------



## Tweex

Basically I want to know if I bought this board would it run my GTX295?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweex*


Basically I want to know if I bought this board would it run my GTX295?


Running a GTX295 has nothing to do with SLI support on a board. That's like the whole point of the card!


----------



## Robilar

I ran a BFG GTX295 on my UD3P for a couple of months. Its a strong combination.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *decapitator*


whats the rule of thumb for setting the voltage for the mch per frequency? aiming around 425 - 450. will 1.3v be stable


That usually has more to do with the number of sticks.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Looks like this is my sweet spot


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *18 is # 1*


That usually has more to do with the number of sticks.


Maybe less than 1.3. Currently, I have slowed to 3.6Ghz from 4.0 and am almost 16hrs and counting P95. The voltages I am running for this test are--V-core=1.275v (1.248vCPUZ)---Cpu Term=1.24v---MCH Core=1.22v







Hope this helps some

edit: I'm a dummy --meant for Decapitator--post# 2910--sorry

edit again: stopped test 16hr 5 min stable P/95 blend--checked BIOS for voltage settings and edited to above


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *18 is # 1*


Looks like this is my sweet spot












Nice one, good work and rather swift did you found it, keep it up.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-dennyb*
Maybe less than 1.3. Currently, I have slowed to 3.6Ghz from 4.0 and am almost 16hrs and counting P95. The voltages I am running for this test are--V-core=1.275v (1.248vCPUZ)---Cpu Term=1.24v---MCH Core=1.22v Hope this helps some

edit: I'm a dummy --meant for Decapitator--post# 2910--sorry

edit again: stopped test 16hr 5 min stable P/95 blend--checked BIOS for voltage settings and edited to above

looks like you might need a tad more MCH Core... to make it 24 hours... maybe 1.24









oh, and that's a No on SLi, but a Yes on the GTX295...


----------



## Jahren

i'm not recommanding this board to people anymore..
After I got a damn defect board killing my ram twice.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


looks like you might need a tad more MCH Core... to make it 24 hours... maybe 1.24









oh, and that's a No on SLi, but a Yes on the GTX295...


Grish, I stopped it myself. it didn't fail or error. The testing that I did would not suffice for you or NoGuru,but the toughest gaming I do is solitaire and Majhong. So far I haven't bottlenecked anything







. Well I do have flight simulator,but I am sooo bad at it that I don't play it much. O' congrats on getting Coach Cal. Kentucky basketball has been suffering for a while. We're almost neighbors


----------



## grishkathefool

Thanks... yeah should make the UL/UK game something to watch, for sure, with Pitino and Calipari's history.

Right on. Do you Fold? That is another reason to worry about stability.

And NoGuru doesn't stress test.. he pours on the voltage and keeps a fire extinguisher on hand


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Thanks... yeah should make the UL/UK game something to watch, for sure, with Pitino and Calipari's history.

Right on. Do you Fold? That is another reason to worry about stability.

And NoGuru doesn't stress test.. he pours on the voltage and keeps a fire extinguisher on hand































Yep-I love UL and UK

No the only thing I fold is towels









NoGuru is a trip. gotta give that boy credit,he can make that E8400 honk

Nice to meet you


----------



## NoGuru

Well, well a couple of B ball fan boys. No I only check for stability if I plan on running at those volts. Not needed for benchmarking. dennyb you should consider folding. A man of your age should think about stuff like that.







And last night I had planned on making my Comp sound like the General Lee jumping but I wife high jacked it all night.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well, well a couple of B ball fan boys. No I only check for stability if I plan on running at those volts. Not needed for benchmarking. dennyb you should consider folding. A man of your age should think about stuff like that.







And last night I had planned on making my Comp sound like the General Lee jumping but I wife high jacked it all night.










Actually NoGuru i don't think folding or any medical science is going to cure me of my ailment( terminal stupidity)







I figured you would be blasting me by now for downclocking from 4.0 to 3.6. Thought you might suggest putting lipstick and a skirt on my PC while running a "sissy overclock"









As for my age(nearly 65)all I can say is "I'm not as good as I once was,but I'm as good once as I ever was"


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Actually NoGuru i don't think folding or any medical science is going to cure me of my ailment( terminal stupidity)







I figured you would be blasting me by now for downclocking from 4.0 to 3.6. Thought you might suggest putting lipstick and a skirt on my PC while running a "sissy overclock"









As for my age(nearly 65)all I can say is "I'm not as good as I once was,but I'm as good once as I ever was"









See that Grish old people can be funny too. Been a little busy to notice, why are you running @ 3.6?


----------



## dennyb

Actually I have been experimenting with various speeds for the past 3 weeks. I don't game like you youngsters, so i don't need 4.0 for solitaire. I have found that 3.6 "feels" like a good speed and at the same time doesn't put much demand on my rig. I don't need or use that kind of speed,so I settled(for now) on 3.6. Don't be trying to get my neighbor-Grish- to help you gang up on me either







. He is a Kentucky Gentleman and would never throw in with you against a fellow hillbillie. Just so you know


----------



## NoGuru

Lmao I want to try a few different settings myself because I son't game all that much ether. It's more for the fun of "How much horsepower can I give er". But the wife needs it so I can't break till I find a job. Nothing here in MI so I might have to become a hillbillie but just to make some White Lighting.


----------



## Tweex

Anyone running a Q9450 on this board? I am looking for a decent starting point to over clock to at least 3.8.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweex*


Anyone running a Q9450 on this board? I am looking for a decent starting point to over clock to at least 3.8.

Thanks for your help.


Although I am not running the same CPU, I will try to give you some general guidelines for overclocking on it(this is from an old persons perspective NoGuru).Generally speaking this board will get you an easy 15% on stock voltages. From that point you will most likely have to start raising voltage in order to support higher clocks. I have found that there are 3 voltages that you will primarily be involved with. They are--V-Core-CPU Term and MCH Core. I loosely try to stay close to the ratio that you find those 3 relating to each other @ stock in the BIOS . Let's say you are at a point where you need to start raising. Bump the V-Core 2 notches,bring the Cpu Term up to where it is 2 notches below the new V-core setting. Bring the MCH Core up 1,"maybe" 2 notches from stock setting. You won't need as much MCH as the other 2 voltages. Raise your speed and run short tests until you get to your desired speed, raising those voltages as you increase your speed. Then run a full array of tests. Try to keep your CPU Term 2 notches below V-Core and Mch about 2 notches below Term. Hope this helps you

edit: when you reach 3.8, I seriously doubt you will need over 1.28v on MCH-most likely 1.24/1.26

edit again: Tweek,I forgot to tell you that the above settings are for use with LLC enabled while overclocked. Old people are funny like that -we all lose our memory


----------



## reiben05

hmm i have my Q9400 @ 3.75ghz with weird settings... 1.45v vcore in bios (1.424 with vdroop), 1.4v mch core and 1.36 for VTT =X.. try not to exceed 1.4v for VTT as it is know to kill 45nm quad chips, if not kill,degrade..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweex*


Anyone running a Q9450 on this board? I am looking for a decent starting point to over clock to at least 3.8.

Thanks for your help.


I would listen to dennyb on this, for he is old and wise like Yoda.


----------



## Tweex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I would listen to dennyb on this, for he is old and wise like Yoda.


Believe me my ears are wide open.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I would listen to dennyb on this, for he is old and wise like Yoda.


NoGuru,I suspect your mamma made a few mistakes trying to raise you







...









edit: Just kidding. i enjoy the comraderie. Can't believe I used a 25 cent word.


----------



## grishkathefool

even if you are, I know you will deny it as this is "public" but are you denny crumb?

Quote:

Let's say you are at a point where you need to start raising. Bump the V-Core 2 notches,bring the Cpu Term up to where it is 2 notches below the new V-core setting. Bring the MCH Core up 1,"maybe" 2 notches from stock setting.
Careful adjusting vterm. you will notice that when you do your MCH Ref voltage goes up. Also, MCH Core is related to your NB and, in general, the higher you jack your FSB the more MCH you need... There are tons of overclocking posts on this forum to peruse.

Stable Builds
How to Overclock
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ighlight=Q9400
Q9450Club

if you have any more specific questions about the board, please give a shout.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
even if you are, I know you will deny it as this is "public" but are you denny crumb?

Careful adjusting vterm. you will notice that when you do your MCH Ref voltage goes up. Also, MCH Core is related to your NB and, in general, the higher you jack your FSB the more MCH you need... There are tons of overclocking posts on this forum to peruse.

Stable Builds
How to Overclock
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ighlight=Q9400
Q9450Club

if you have any more specific questions about the board, please give a shout.

Nope not Denny Crum,although we do have 3 things in common. I used to live a short distance from him, we are both a couple of "old codgers", and we both like to bass fish. He was great for UL for many years as their coach. I am a retired machinist

On the vtt or Cpu Term issue- If a person stays in the moderate range on V-Core,say 1.300 or less is there any danger in snugging the Term up to 2 notches below that value. I have looked at many succesful clocks using this board and most of them seem to use about that spacing between the two values. It seems to work very well for me, but again I am very moderate as to applying voltages. The most V-core (in BIOS) that I have ever applied was 1.325v (I think that was it) trying to get 4.2Ghz.

We are in total agreement on MCH. For me ,from 400FSB and up I need to increase the MCH. At 455 I was running 1.28v MCH Core--1.28v Cpu Term (vtt), and 1 or 2 bumps above 1.300 on V-core. Do you see any obvious faults as to those settings or their relationship to each other?


----------



## grishkathefool

This is my setting for 445x9

Quote:



CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ :1.35
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............:1.26
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......:1.5
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........:
CPU Reference2â€¦â€¦â€¦,,0.800V*...........:<<< .67% Of Vtt

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........:1.28


I tend to be conservative with vTerm because of its interaction with the MCH Ref voltage. When I do have to raise it, I keep my eye on that number too, and if it goes above about .808v I then adjust the MCH Ref down to compensate. I have noticed that when I keep the MCH Ref near .8v is when I have been able to achieve 24 hour stability.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *500x8*

CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.35
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.28
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.5
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: .76
CPU Reference2â€¦â€¦â€¦,,0.800V*...........:<<< .67% Of Vtt

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.28
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: .74



Quote:



Originally Posted by *400x8.5*

CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.2000
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.2125
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.25
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: .76
CPU Reference2â€¦â€¦â€¦,,0.800V*...........:<<< .67% Of Vtt

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.2
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: .76



Quote:



Originally Posted by *400x7.5*

CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.19375
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.2000
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.15
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: .76
CPU Reference2â€¦â€¦â€¦,,0.800V*...........:<<< .67% Of Vtt

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.2
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: .76



Quote:



Originally Posted by *400x8.5*

CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.2000
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.2125
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.25
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: .76
CPU Reference2â€¦â€¦â€¦,,0.800V*...........:<<< .67% Of Vtt

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.2
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: .76


These are all 24 hour Prime Large Ftt Stable sets
By the way, I have down clocked to 3.4GHz at 400x8.5 for the time being.

As a personal note, I work out of Local 369, denny








Post Script: Before Adjusting your Reference Voltage, Read this How To: or Suffer the Consequences.


----------



## dennyb

Thanks for taking the time to post your settings. I will print them out for further study. Thanks also for the links provided in your prior post. Will look into them as well. I have printed copies of Guru's settings as well. My settings don't seem to be far off from his when you look at them as to how they relate to each other. They certainly do not match up to his "speed wise". You and Guru are legitimate overclockers. I just play at it.









I take it 369 is a machinist local ? Seems like I heard of it. I am out of 681.


----------



## grishkathefool

IBEW...

I wish I had the skill to be a machinist... then I would never leave the shop and build custom cases for a living.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


IBEW...

I wish I had the skill to be a machinist... then I would never leave the shop and build custom cases for a living.


Yep, electrical union, Guru is right old people are weird, they can't seem to remember very much. I had you figured for a skilled craft of some sort. You have an analytical mindset


----------



## BradleyW

Still waiting for a reply from RMA on my board.


----------



## jdave420

Hey guys I've had this board for a while now I just got my WC back and I'm trying to OC my E8600 and I seem to be stuck at 4.35. Anyone have any suggestions on what my BIOS settings should be?


----------



## BradleyW

Stop at that, at least you managed to Overclock. I cant even get stable when underclocked, never mind at stock speeds or even overclocking. Try testing ram stability and increase voltage on the NB and Vcore plus Memory if unstale with memtest. That should get you a little higer to maybe 4.4ghz with good cooling also.


----------



## quicksilv3r

bottom of the 2nd page, that's not right for this thread.

I know I need a better HSF, but the stock is going to have to do for now, and I upgraded my bios to F9, and I now I can't remember my settings to get to 4.02Ghz stable. I keep crashing now, but I can't remember (and I didn't write down) the settings that I used for the ram, GRRRR


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quicksilv3r*


bottom of the 2nd page, that's not right for this thread.

I know I need a better HSF, but the stock is going to have to do for now, and I upgraded my bios to F9, and I now I can't remember my settings to get to 4.02Ghz stable. I keep crashing now, but I can't remember (and I didn't write down) the settings that I used for the ram, GRRRR


You should always write your settings down as you go. Grish and I have posted different variations of settings that work with this board and chip. Just read back a few pages.


----------



## quicksilv3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You should always write your settings down as you go. Grish and I have posted different variations of settings that work with this board and chip. Just read back a few pages.


Hey NoGuru, I have printed those off, but they are a no go for me. For the life of me, I can't remember my settings lol.

Oh well, this time I'm writing them all down. But I do have an Intel HSF with Artic Silver on it right now, so that might be holding me back a bit now that it's getting warmer out.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quicksilv3r*


Hey NoGuru, I have printed those off, but they are a no go for me. For the life of me, I can't remember my settings lol.

Oh well, this time I'm writing them all down. But I do have an Intel HSF with Artic Silver on it right now, so that might be holding me back a bit now that it's getting warmer out.


I highly recommend waiting till you get an after market heat sink. With the stock on the highest I would go is 3.5 but your temps have got to be getting hot. Post back here when you do your OC and we will help you get stable.


----------



## quicksilv3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I highly recommend waiting till you get an after market heat sink. With the stock on the highest I would go is 3.5 but your temps have got to be getting hot. Post back here when you do your OC and we will help you get stable.

Thanks, It's going to be a couple more weeks I think, my wife's work is slowing down and we need every penny right now for the house and the staples of the house.

I was doing 4.01 on stock and temps were sitting at 55-65c (high but not too bad from what I read)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quicksilv3r*


Thanks, It's going to be a couple more weeks I think, my wife's work is slowing down and we need every penny right now for the house and the staples of the house.

I was doing 4.01 on stock and temps were sitting at 55-65c (high but not too bad from what I read)


Ok we will be here. I hope those temps were at load and not idle!


----------



## quicksilv3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Ok we will be here. I hope those temps were at load and not idle!


Temps at load, with Folding @ home SMP going and GPU folding. So I don't think that's too bad.


----------



## grishkathefool

[email protected] CPU doesn't put much load on your CPU at all. I am running it right now and I am showing an average of 35% Load on Core2. The stock cooler should work better than that, what case do you have, I didn't read your sig, sorry.

Anyway, here is a link to my Overclocks.

A lot depends on the details though.


----------



## grishkathefool

Ooooh, ouch, I just looked up your case. Not a good breather. When yuor budget permits, I suggest you get an after-market HSF, mine was under $30 and does the job well. I also recommend you look into a 5.25" Bay cooler to bring in fresh air. A third suggestion is you consider modding your case and adding a 100mm fan to the top of your case. Here is a link where you can see what I mean.. I did it to my rig, took no time and I got an average of 7C drop at idle and 14C drop under 100% load.

Until that time, don't mess with your voltages too much. Certainly don't use ET6 to overclock for you, it tends to overvolt things.

There is a good stable 3.4GHz build on my page I referred to in my last post, try that and see how your temps are.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


[email protected] CPU doesn't put much load on your CPU at all. I am running it right now and I am showing an average of 35% Load on Core2. The stock cooler should work better than that, what case do you have, I didn't read your sig, sorry.

Anyway, here is a link to my Overclocks.

A lot depends on the details though.


[email protected], when set up correctly, loads all cores at 100%.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


[email protected], when set up correctly, loads all cores at 100%.


Unless it's GPU2 only









Hey, I found a high FSB. Amazing what you discover when you keep on fiddling!










My old way still works better:


----------



## NoGuru

Hey nice job 18is#1. The highest I booted was 550. So +reps bro.


----------



## Tweex

DO you want to use the F8 bios or F9 bios. I forget where but I read the F8 bios were better...is this true?


----------



## NoGuru

http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...ProductID=3013

Does not really matter no performance increase in ether one.


----------



## supaspoon

Just ordered 1 this morning. I needed another 775 board anyway for another system so pulled the trigger. My 780i even on max setting nb volts (underwater) it can't get over low 470's. So really hoping the ud3p will let me unleash the 9650.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *18 is # 1* 
Unless it's GPU2 only









Hey, I found a high FSB. Amazing what you discover when you keep on fiddling!


Holy jeebus.......555!







/drooling


----------



## 18 is # 1

Surprised me also.
Hey guys-
I'm still running bios 6 that came with my rev 1.1
Should I use another (see my sig)?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *18 is # 1* 
Surprised me also.
Hey guys-
I'm still running bios 6 that came with my rev 1.1
Should I use another (see my sig)?

No not unless you use your power save features.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
No not unless you use your power save features.

I plan to as I use MagicJack for my home phone system. My computer is on 24/7


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *18 is # 1*


I plan to as I use MagicJack for my home phone system. My computer is on 24/7


Then get the latest, but you will have do return your overclock back to stock or close to stock to use the power save features.


----------



## grishkathefool

C1E and EIST will work at overclocked settings... don't know if I'd do it.. but....

@ljason8eg::

Unless there is some secret that the Folding people don't post, or I have a magic E8400 no, FaH CPU doesn't load your CPU 100%. I run FaH CPU 24/7 for Team 63 and FaH GPU about 16 hours a day (in the wee morning hours through the working day). Right now with FaH CPU, Word, Firefox, Chrome, Realtemp, and a host of background services running I show Core 1 at ~13% and Core 2 ~ 43%. So, would you care to share the secret, because I know that my E8400 is not magic? Besides, why would you want FaH CPU to use 100% of your resources?


----------



## NoGuru

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...bo-damage.html

Sorry for the double post but I just wanted you guys to read it.


----------



## grishkathefool

Dude, Guru, so... uh... did you hit 5GHz yet? Huh? Come on buddy, don't keep me in suspense.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Dude, Guru, so... uh... did you hit 5GHz yet? Huh? Come on buddy, don't keep me in suspense.










Well I just read your post before you even typed it.

No I am still sitting at 3.6 with stock volts. I can't afford to smoke this chip yet. I have been trying to reinstall XP but can't (will edit and post the link to thread). After bluescreens and black screens my OS is corrupted, got a few programs that will not work.

http://www.overclock.net/operating-s...-not-boot.html


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well I just read your post before you even typed it.

No I am still sitting at 3.6 with stock volts. I can't afford to smoke this chip yet. I have been trying to reinstall XP but can't (will edit and post the link to thread). After bluescreens and black screens my OS is corrupted, got a few programs that will not work.

http://www.overclock.net/operating-s...-not-boot.html


It's that "Adam Lambert" eye make-up that causing the problem


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


It's that "Adam Lambert" eye make-up that causing the problem


LMAO I had to Goggle Adem Lambert to see who he is. dennyb you know your attracted to the eye.


----------



## quicksilv3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


[email protected], when set up correctly, loads all cores at 100%.


I agree, both cores are at 100% usuage


----------



## grishkathefool

Then please enlighten me. What is the correct way to set up FaH CPU?

Under Advanced Tab, I have the Slightly Higher button selected and the CPU slider at max... It is running right now adn I am downloading content installer through Steam, Chrome is open, Real Temp, and background stuff ~ showing 21% on Core 1 and 80% on Core 2.

Also, convince me that 100% CPU usage is a good thing for FaH... You don't get that much of a point reward for CPU WUs, do you?

I notice that there is a way to do BIG WUs but I don't understand how to do this, can you tell me that?


----------



## quicksilv3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Then please enlighten me. What is the correct way to set up FaH CPU?

Under Advanced Tab, I have the Slightly Higher button selected and the CPU slider at max... It is running right now adn I am downloading content installer through Steam, Chrome is open, Real Temp, and background stuff ~ showing 21% on Core 1 and 80% on Core 2.

Also, convince me that 100% CPU usage is a good thing for FaH... You don't get that much of a point reward for CPU WUs, do you?

I notice that there is a way to do BIG WUs but I don't understand how to do this, can you tell me that?

I use the console version of [email protected], switch to advance options and you can set the core priority and what percentage to use I believe.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ME*

and the CPU slider at max


It is set to max. Do you know how to get the BIG WUs? I don't see the command line for it. I think that I am fine as I am, though. I average something like 3000ppd, I figure, running GPU and CPU as described above.


----------



## quicksilv3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


It is set to max. Do you know how to get the BIG WUs? I don't see the command line for it. I think that I am fine as I am, though. I average something like 3000ppd, I figure, running GPU and CPU as described above.


I know on the console version, when you change to advanced options, you go through all the questions and one of the questions is do want small, normal or large WU's.

I always pick normal/small WU's. Makes life easier lol


----------



## grishkathefool

Maybe I am using the GUI then... it never asked me what size WUs I wanted.
I have version [email protected] installed.


----------



## 18 is # 1

CPU Folding should fully occupy one core.
Why not fold with your GPU?


----------



## dennyb

I have a question for UD3P folks. First some history. Built sig system 4/1/09. Started overclocking right away. All was good for 1 week. Then,due to instability and subsequent crashes,the mobo started acting weird. It lost the ability to post to the operating system CD, some parts of the BIOS could not be navigated with the usb keyboard. Had to use old style keyboard to access parts of the BIOS. When I crashed, I could not choose "enter" to "start normally"-had to let time clock tick down to 0.

I tried all the "fixes" cmos reset,even reinstalled OS. The problem persisted for over a month. It resolved itself a few weeks ago and I am not sure what caused the fix. The only thing I can think of that would have any bearing on it at all was when trying for 4.2Ghz and failing miserably the system had some major crashes. What I did different was after clearing CMOS, I entered Optimized Defaults and then re-entered the necessary values.

Shortly after the crash/fix event I noticed that I was able to choose "start normally" again,so I tried booting to OS cd and it loaded the files. Ok,I'm very pleased that everything is working again,but I am not really sure what happened to cause the fix. I suspect the "optimized defaults" but can't say for sure. Does anyone know the answer or had a similar experience?


----------



## grishkathefool

Integrated Peripherals has a USB Keyboard option that that is Default Enabled. However, lets say for some reason it was selected as disabled and when you loaded optimized settings you were on the MIT screen, not the BIOS Front page, then it wouldn't have become "optimized". That's about the only reason I can think of why what you described could have been.

Optimized settings apply based on which part of the BIOS you are in. If you are on the Front page of the BIOS and choose them, then all sub-pages are effected. But, if you are one page in, MIT for instance, then only MIT and it's sub-pages are effected.

So, if for some reason you had caused the USB Keyboard setting to become disabled and weren't on the BIOS Front page when you loaded optimized settings, it wouldn't have reverted. Then, when you went through it all again and re-optimized, maybe you were then on the BIOS Front page and it returned the USB keyboard to Enabled?

I use a PS2 keyboard and USB mouse. When I was setting up my other older rig, I didn't have a second keyboard/mouse set and had to switch back and forth. It seems like I remember that if I didn't do it a certain way, when I moved the USB mouse from one machine to the other, it wouldn't function. But, that might be a faulty memory of mine.


----------



## grishkathefool

oops, sorry

I use FaH GPU2 also. I run both, as described in my earlier post regarding this.

Quote:

I run FaH CPU 24/7 for Team 63 and FaH GPU about 16 hours a day (in the wee morning hours through the working day).


----------



## dennyb

Thanks for taking the time to look into this for me,much appreciated. As far as I can tell ,the times that I entered Optimized Default Settings I was on the front page of the BIOS. Your explanation would possibly apply to the keyboard issue. All of the issues-inability to boot to OS disc, choosing normal start with enter key, and the keyboard navigation appeared at the same time and went away at the same time. I was on the verge of requesting RMA when it got well. Still I can't help but wonder what I did to mess it up and more importantly what I did to correct it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I have a question for UD3P folks. First some history. Built sig system 4/1/09. Started overclocking right away. All was good for 1 week. Then,due to instability and subsequent crashes,the mobo started acting weird. It lost the ability to post to the operating system CD, some parts of the BIOS could not be navigated with the usb keyboard. Had to use old style keyboard to access parts of the BIOS. When I crashed, I could not choose "enter" to "start normally"-had to let time clock tick down to 0.

I tried all the "fixes" cmos reset,even reinstalled OS. The problem persisted for over a month. It resolved itself a few weeks ago and I am not sure what caused the fix. The only thing I can think of that would have any bearing on it at all was when trying for 4.2Ghz and failing miserably the system had some major crashes. What I did different was after clearing CMOS, I entered Optimized Defaults and then re-entered the necessary values.

Shortly after the crash/fix event I noticed that I was able to choose "start normally" again,so I tried booting to OS cd and it loaded the files. Ok,I'm very pleased that everything is working again,but I am not really sure what happened to cause the fix. I suspect the "optimized defaults" but can't say for sure. Does anyone know the answer or had a similar experience?


I am going through this problem right now. In fact running on Windows 7 now because it's the only OS I have that works. But as you mentioned I do not have control of the "start windows normal or into safe mode" not sure what this is but I think dennyb has something to do with it.


----------



## BradleyW

they fixed the trace on my MB however i still cannot get the stupid **** to stay stable on stock settings. What a plie of ****ing ****. i have had it!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I am going through this problem right now. In fact running on Windows 7 now because it's the only OS I have that works. But as you mentioned I do not have control of the "start windows normal or into safe mode" not sure what this is but I think dennyb has something to do with it.


You are pretty smart for a yankee!







Yeah, I uploaded the problem to you in a PM. Only way I could get rid of it.







Wish I could pinpoint just how everything "magically" got fixed. All I know is that right after the major crashes time period and entering Optimized Defaults, the problem went away. Now all is well. Ofcourse it is only my guess that using the op default feature in some way took care of the problem. One thing I can say for certain--better you than me


----------



## NoGuru

Lmao


----------



## dennyb

You might want to be a little more careful or I'll send you thinning hair and arthritis to go with your Adam Lambert eye


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Finally got my RMA'd Mobo and PSU today... brand spanking new! No questions from Newegg! I love that place.

All wired properly this time!







Same F'ing issues...no Post whatsoever!! CPU fan won't run, still no visual on the screen. So it's gotta be either the Reapers or the CPU. This is driving me crazy!

New issues... comp will power up....oh the Loons look nice! after about 30 seconds it will restart! Over and over.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Insightfullyblind* 
Finally got my RMA'd Mobo and PSU today... brand spanking new! No questions from Newegg! I love that place.

All wired properly this time!







Same F'ing issues...no Post whatsoever!! CPU fan won't run, still no visual on the screen. So it's gotta be either the Reapers or the CPU. This is driving me crazy!

New issues... comp will power up....oh the Loons look nice! after about 30 seconds it will restart! Over and over.

Can you test the Ram? And did you load optimized defaults?


----------



## dennyb

disregard


----------



## Insightfullyblind

nope old pc runs pc3200 and the Reapers are pc2 8500 Can't load defaults as I can't get a picture on the monitor...jet black.

I really think I blew the cpu because everything is powered correctly. I certainly don't have the money for another Q9400. Gotta find something that will work well at a fraction of the cost... my buddy remembers hearing a pop, so I'm guessing that is it!


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Insightfullyblind*


nope old pc runs pc3200 and the Reapers are pc2 8500 Can't load defaults as I can't get a picture on the monitor...jet black.

I really think I blew the cpu because everything is powered correctly. I certainly don't have the money for another Q9400. Gotta find something that will work well at a fraction of the cost... my buddy remembers hearing a pop, so I'm guessing that is it!


What could you have done to break the CPU? You run it without a cooler or something? Its pretty rare to have one just...break.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

my dumb ass didn't unplug the system when I plugged in the ATX 8 pin


----------



## NoGuru

My suggestion is get a P4 for like $20 bucks and at least you can test it.

Edit just seen your last post yikes. Do this^


----------



## Insightfullyblind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


My suggestion is get a P4 for like $20 bucks and at least you can test it.

Edit just seen your last post yikes. Do this^


will the P4 run in this board? I'm using one right now with my current computer... That would save me some random cash just to test her out


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Insightfullyblind*


my dumb ass didn't unplug the system when I plugged in the ATX 8 pin


That would do it . The 8pin supplies the power to the CPU


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Insightfullyblind*


will the P4 run in this board? I'm using one right now with my current computer... That would save me some random cash just to test her out


Yep as long as it's a 755 socket I have ran a 2.8 and 3.4 P4 in this board.


----------



## Insightfullyblind

yup.... got overzealous when I figured out it wasn't wired correctly...shut it down and turned off the PSU... just didn't unplug it

I agree with NoGuru.. beer is the greatest invention, just don't mix it with computer builds!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Insightfullyblind*


yup.... got overzealous when I figured out it wasn't wired correctly...shut it down and turned off the PSU... just didn't unplug it

I agree with NoGuru.. beer is the greatest invention, just don't mix it with computer builds!!


Maybe not builds but for overclocking yes. I hit 4.8 while I was completely hammerd









Edit: Happy 300th page in the thread


----------



## Insightfullyblind

LOL I'll keep that in mind...

Thanks for the support guys! I'll get back to ya once I get this thing running


----------



## grishkathefool

*@ Insightfully Blind* According to Newegg:

Quote:



Core 2 Quad / Core 2 Extreme / Core 2 Duo / Pentium Extreme / Pentium D / Pentium 4 Extreme / Pentium 4 / Celeron


denny, you live in Louisville, you can't call Guru a yankee, river rat.

I can't grasp any reason for you and Guru to have that weird BIOS issue. I will ask around and see what I can come up with... My explanation, while not very probable, is at least possible.

Regarding FaH: I am running systray version 6.23 for both CPU and GPU. According to the FaH site, console is not stable in VISTA 64, so I haven't tried that version... no BIG WUs for me







Oh well, like I said, I average 3000ppd as is, I can live with that.


----------



## grishkathefool

I made a post at my other favorite place-to-be. Lets see what they have to say.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Maybe not builds but for overclocking yes. I hit 4.8 while I was completely hammerd










That was really 4.3









Made 1200, but the CPU was turned down so far, it was SLOOOW.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *18 is # 1* 
That was really 4.3









Made 1200, but the CPU was turned down so far, it was SLOOOW.









Omg that's awsome it reminds me of a thread Primer had a while back hang on I'll find it.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...ub-600mhz.html
Here it is.
And some rep+ And if any one else can do this reps to them just post with a screen shot.


----------



## Mr.FraG

Hi, i'm thinking upgrade my mobo to UD3P. But i want buy a 4890, and after 2 months another 4890 to crossfire, i have read a lot, but i want to stay with my q6600 (755 socket) and the p45 seems to be better and cheaper that x48 (for x15 link). I dont know what to do :S I think i can stay with my p35 mbo and a 4890, after a year upgrade to 1336 cpu a new mobo and another 4890...


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
And if any one else can do this reps to them just post with a screen shot.

Like this?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy*


Like this?











Ummmm yeah but I expect that from you


----------



## DarkrReign2049

I'm having some problems with my board. I have had my system running at 4.05Ghz for over a week now and now I can't even get past 3.2Ghz without blue screening all over the place, if it even posts at all. I've tried starting over with my overclock but it just isn't happening. I've tried increasing the voltages on everything and it doesn't help in the slightest. I've also tried switching out the memory to see if that would help, but it still takes a crap on itself after about 3.2Ghz. Temps all look good, processor at a mx of about 54c. How is the gigabyte RMA process. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*


I'm having some problems with my board. I have had my system running at 4.05Ghz for over a week now and now I can't even get past 3.2Ghz without blue screening all over the place, if it even posts at all. I've tried starting over with my overclock but it just isn't happening. I've tried increasing the voltages on everything and it doesn't help in the slightest. I've also tried switching out the memory to see if that would help, but it still takes a crap on itself after about 3.2Ghz. Temps all look good, processor at a mx of about 54c. How is the gigabyte RMA process. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


There is a very good chance that you lost your overclock due to stability issues. When these boards act up it is a good idea to Clear the CMOS and upon first entering BIOS enter Optimized Defaults (first page -right side) save and exit. Then re-enter BIOS and manually enter all of the necessary values( DRAM voltage and timings---speed settings--- and v-core-cpu term -and MCH Core. You will need to disable energy savers.

If you are unclear on clearing CMOS---shutdown-unplug-press and hold start button-short the clr cmos pins for 1 min.-plug in- start. --Then do the Optimized Defaults. Hope this helps you


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
There is a very good chance that you lost your overclock due to stability issues.

That would be my first guess as well. My 780i would simply boot w/ default settings if it didn't like something about my ram settings (bad speed/timing settings etc.).

Not sure if the ud3p behaves the same way, but that's the first thing that came to mind when reading about your prob.

Btw, 1/2 day at work tomorrow & my board should be ready to pick up from the local ups.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:

enter Optimized Defaults
= F7 from withing any BIOS page... MIT for instance.

I am unsure how to go about getting my RAM to clock higher than 533. It doesn't seem to like much over 1068MHz total...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
= F7 from withing any BIOS page... MIT for instance.

I am unsure how to go about getting my RAM to clock higher than 533. It doesn't seem to like much over 1068MHz total...

Well your ram is directly linked to the NB so with that in mind and having 8G you will most likely have to bump NB volts a little and increase memory volts.


----------



## grishkathefool

I have unlocked a host of smilies and now will communicate only with them.






















:turd:

This means yeah, you bet, Oh wait, that's right, that's what I have been doing. Turd.


----------



## Piff James

Question..I currently have the ep45 ud3p and have a 4870 running.
I'm moving away from ati and getting a gtx285 but I do not wish to give up the performance that I am getting with this mobo.
I notice some people running nvidia cards..My question is do the make 2 different versions of the board...one for sli and one for xfire?


----------



## grishkathefool

No. The P45 chipset is Xfire only. However, if you get the 285, I don't think you will take a performance hit. Afaik, the 285 spanks the 4870 soundly.




























I know that this test used a 4890, but I think the point is served.


----------



## Piff James

How are you useing a 9800gt if its only xfire?..or will it take a single card?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Piff James*


How are you useing a 9800gt if its only xfire?..or will it take a single card?


Single cards work just fine. My GTX 295 works fine on an x-fire board. You just can't use multiple Nvidia cards in SLI.


----------



## Piff James

Best news I've heard all day...I love this motherboard and didnt want to give it up for anything.
Thanks for your help Gentlemen.


----------



## quicksilv3r

Well I'm back pushing my system against the advice of you guys lol, I'm up to 3.92ghz at 1.31x volts and my temps are sitting at about 62c using prime for 4hrs last night on stock cooling. That's with a closed case, i'm going to open the case tonight and run a fan to keep it cool. Right now doing 8*490 and memory sitting at 980 1:1 (i don't really understand the memory divider) lol


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quicksilv3r*


Well I'm back pushing my system against the advice of you guys lol, I'm up to 3.92ghz at 1.31x volts and my temps are sitting at about 62c using prime for 4hrs last night on stock cooling. That's with a closed case, i'm going to open the case tonight and run a fan to keep it cool. Right now doing 8*490 and memory sitting at 980 1:1 (i don't really understand the memory divider) lol


You're doing 3.92ghz with the stock intel cooler? If so, You've got some ballz man, nice work!


----------



## quicksilv3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


You're doing 3.92ghz with the stock intel cooler? If so, You've got some ballz man, nice work!


lol thanks, we recently fell on hard times and even though an after market cooler is only $25-50, every penny counts, so I'm just pushing what I can with what I have


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Maybe not builds but for overclocking yes. I hit 4.8 while I was completely hammerd









Edit: Happy 300th page in the thread










I must be drinkin' pink lemonade when I overclock


----------



## supaspoon

Lol yeah I think that was a '4.3' too. It happens all the time w/ chicks (get prettier w/ each beer).


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I must be drinkin' pink lemonade when I overclock










Yeah I think we should spike it!


----------



## Zippit

Quick question... what the diferance between the UD3P and the R?

Only a ethernet port and a PCI-e slot right?


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Quick question... what the diferance between the UD3P and the R?

Only a ethernet port and a PCI-e slot right?


That's my understanding yeah.

P/R = xfire/no xfire.....and the ethernet.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


That's my understanding yeah.

P/R = xfire/no xfire.....and the ethernet.


And the R you get an ugly backplate and the R you get an extra pci normal slot. I like it


----------



## ACHILEE5

Hi








Happy Bunny here








Bought a UD3*R* today and am very happy with it








All i have done so far, is get my ram running at 1066MHz 5-5-5-15 and put my CPU at Stock clocks and Volts








And installed Vista *64bit*







and omg loads of Vista Updates








Edit. And just ran Intel Burn Test and passed








So now I'm off to clock


----------



## grishkathefool

Guru and denny:


> Regarding your BIOS problem. Here is the first reply to my inquiry.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Guru and denny:


> Regarding your BIOS problem. Here is the first reply to my inquiry.



Thanks for your assistance. I bookmarked that page from the other day and checked it a while ago. I have been using the "no error" selection for a while. It seems to be a good choice. I was looking in my user's manual and found this---pg 61,2-11 Load Optimized Defaults. It says to always load Optimized Defaults after updating BIOS and after clearing CMOS values. So it must be a good thing to do. I think Guru just needs to balance his right eye with Power Trip's left eye. He is obviously unbalanced in other ways as well.









edit : nice avatar-it makes you look younger


----------



## NoGuru

Thanks for the help grish! I forgot the problem was in bios you have to enable legacy usb on the keyboard and mouse. Then they are controllable.
dennyb I wear a pirates patch over the other eye and I have a talking bird on my shoulder. aarrhhh.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



edit : nice avatar-it makes you look younger


hahahahahaha ha ahahahah ah ah a

I made that last night to go with the KY OC Club. I think I put the right amount of red in the state


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hi








Happy Bunny here








Bought a UD3*R* today and am very happy with it








All i have done so far, is get my ram running at 1066MHz 5-5-5-15 and put my CPU at Stock clocks and Volts








And installed Vista *64bit*







and omg loads of Vista Updates








Edit. And just ran Intel Burn Test and passed








So now I'm off to clock










Let's crank that baby up. What kind of goal do you have?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Let's crank that baby up. What kind of goal do you have?

I'm there mate








Got my 4GHz







Intel Burn Stable








My old *P5N32-E sli Plus*, was only good for *3.8GHz* Intel Burn at *Half* mem used








V-Core is @ *1.3625* in bios, and shows *1.328v* in Everest








68c at the cores IBT







Now cores are at 40c at desktop


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


I'm there mate








Got my 4GHz







Intel Burn Stable








My old *P5N32-E sli Plus*, was only good for *3.8GHz *Intel Burn at *Half* mem used








V-Core is @ *1.3625 *in bios, and shows *1.328v *in Everest








68c at the cores IBT







Now cores are at 40c at desktop


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*



















Plays games better too








I'm still Partying








4Ghz


----------



## grishkathefool

zomg, the Smilies.....


----------



## TB404

Hi people,
My EP45-UD3p is Oced nicely and rock stable at 3.6Ghz - however for some reason when I boot the computer it hangs for around 1 minutes after showing the message 'memory runs in dual channel mode' - I tried playing with Bios settings that seem relevant, but alas - any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## ryanlusk

Just a question on this board.
I know it the PCI-E slots run at x16 and then in crossfire it runs at x16 and x8.
How much will that x8 slot ruin crossfire performance ?


----------



## grishkathefool

In Crossfire it runs x8 x8. I am not sure, you could google EP45-UD3P + Crossfire Performance?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TB404*


Hi people,
My EP45-UD3p is Oced nicely and rock stable at 3.6Ghz - however for some reason when I boot the computer it hangs for around 1 minutes after showing the message 'memory runs in dual channel mode' - I tried playing with Bios settings that seem relevant, but alas - any ideas?

Thanks!


Have you ran memtest?


----------



## TB404

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Have you ran memtest?


Not recently but the memroy seems to work fine, I play games for hours with no crashes etc.

It's actually under-clocked - running at 1000 (could do 1066)
Timing is 5-5-5-5-15

Please advise,

thanks!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TB404*


Not recently but the memroy seems to work fine, I play games for hours with no crashes etc.

It's actually under-clocked - running at 1000 (could do 1066)
Timing is 5-5-5-5-15

Please advise,

thanks!


I don't know for sure how much this will help,or if it will help at all,but It won't hurt. Clear the CMOS and as soon as you get into BIOS load Optimized Defaults. Save & exit. Re-enter Bios- manually enter all necessary values-DRAM voltage,timings,ram speed,and any other voltages that are not stock. The ones that are stock manually enter that specific value. On the CMOS setup utility select "no errors" for Halt on. Save & exit. Let us know if this has any effect on your problem.


----------



## supaspoon

Well, finished up swapping boards last night & starting the oc'n this morning. I have 1 serious problem though.

On this board is there absolutely no way to run my mem. slower than my fsb? I've tried playing around w/ the straps etc. but they only allow for me to clock the mem. faster, not slower.

On my 780i you could simply set a max. mem speed and the board would adjust automatically.

I don't know if I'm missing a setting somwhere, but it seems like there's no possible means of going lower than 1:1.









The reason this is a problem is because my memory absolutely will not run faster than 800 (I've tried adjusting mem. vcore, nb vcore, changing timing etc., it gets 800 max).

This is limiting me to 3.6ghz, which of course blows. Is there any way to keep the mem. down at <800mhz with >400mhz fsb speeds?


----------



## grishkathefool

(G)MCH Frequency Latch? I am not sure how this works, exactly though.

Lemme try a reboot and mess with it for a minute.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch? I am not sure how this works, exactly though.

Lemme try a reboot and mess with it for a minute.

thanks man. Yeah that's what I thought at first too. tried setting it to 333 and the x2 which i assumed would put it at 667. But regardless it stays at 1:1 w/ my fsb.


----------



## dennyb

1 to 1 will limit you to 3.6. No way around it --Faster ram coming up!!!

edit Ram speed---FSB x MM (memory multiplyer)

edit again; and to make matters worse -lowering the CPU multiplyer makes it even more exaggerated.


----------



## grishkathefool

Yeah, I just confirmed it too. However, it seems like when I ran a 550FSB last night, with memory stuff on AUTO, Memset showed me a 12:10 ratio... I didn't take a screen of it though...

Ok, now I gotta know...

Rebooting


----------



## dennyb

Grish , how do you get your board to boot 550? I know you have a duo and I'm running Quad ,but the most I can even boot is 480FSB

edit : even dropping CPU multiplyer I can't crack 480+


----------



## supaspoon

If that's the case that really sucks. I can order some faster ram on monday, I just really hoped the easy answer wasn't the only one, kind of a buzzkill on my weekend.

Obviously, I hope grish is the correct 1







. Let us know what's up.

+rep.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supaspoon* 
If that's the case that really sucks. I can order some faster ram on monday, I just really hoped the easy answer wasn't the only one, kind of a buzzkill on my weekend.

Obviously, I hope grish is the correct 1







. Let us know what's up.

+rep.

I really hope so too(Grish correct) but I have not seen any way of running less than 1to1 FSB . The 2.00 limits that

edit -this board needs 1066 ram minimum--G.Skills like this board

Grish check previous page --question for you


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I really hope so too(Grish correct) but I have not seen any way of running less than 1to1 FSB . The 2.00 limits that

edit -this board needs 1066 ram minimum--G.Skills like this board

Grish check previous page --question for you


Yeh, my 780i build was my first which I did last oct. Being the only board I've had thus far I guess i just assumed it was normal to be able to drop below 1:1 if needed.

Anway, this is the mem. I've been eyeing for some time, guess I'll be picking up a couple sets on monday.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227405

edit: nvm i guess on those sticks, apparently ud3p won't run the voltage mem's spec'd for.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Yeh, my 780i build was my first which I did last oct. Being the only board I've had thus far I guess i just assumed it was normal to be able to drop below 1:1 if needed.

Anway, this is the mem. I've been eyeing for some time, guess I'll be picking up a couple sets on monday.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227405


Wow, 1200 DDR2 --you won't choke that ram. It should take you anywhere you want to go and then some. Rep + on your new board and RAM


----------



## grishkathefool

I got it to Boot as high as 550x8 the other night. I don't know how, 1.45vCore, 1.36vTerm, 1.36MCHcore, lots of luck. MCHRef at something like .68....

Anyway, no I must have misread something. At 550FSB, best I could get was a 1100RAM (2.ooD).

For what its worth, here is a Link that might help you get more than 480FSB.

Stay low on your multi and you pretty much only have to worry about MCH stuff. Then walk you way up the multis. However, I can not get 533x9 or 550x8.5 or 9 to Boot. They POST and go through driver path stage, but not past that.

It is worth noting, though, that my old dog of an AMD machine has mutlis that go both ways. 5:4 and 4:5, that kind of thing. I wonder why our board doesn't.... might have to ask my Gigabuddies.


----------



## dennyb

@ Supa--the board will handle 2.2 volts no sweat . It will go way more than that. Just checked in BIOS.

Grish -I might have to get some beer from Guru before attempting that. You sir have bawlz, you must use a wheelbarrow to packem around---peanuts here


----------



## grishkathefool

you know, as a matter of fact, mine are pretty large. so much so that once, when a girlfriend saw them for the first time, she stated, "OMG, those are the biggest bawls I have ever seen!!"... I am not sure that was a compliment.

Seriously, I was told, as I have said before, that our board can safely handle up to 2200MHz FSB. I am not sure I want to push it further than that; I am not sure that my memory can handle much more than 1100MHz at any rate.

I kind of wish I had bought the EP45T, now.... just for the higher memory frequencies.


----------



## repo_man

I've had my e6750 at 500x8. If i ever had time away from the [email protected] comp, I'd try for higher, this board doesn't have an issue going as high as the chip you have can go, that's for sure!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I've had my e6750 at 500x8. If i ever had time away from the [email protected] comp, I'd try for higher, this board doesn't have an issue going as high as the chip you have can go, that's for sure!


I'm thinkin' my chip is just as wimpy as I am


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I'm thinkin' my chip is just as wimpy as I am


















sounds like a good reason to upgrade then! Lol, I like to punish my gear, makes me feel like I'm getting my money's worth out of it!


----------



## grishkathefool

calling a Q9650 wimpy is just wrong Mr. Crum, just wrong...









Hey repo, you know, I have been wanting to ask this for awhile, how does one get a custom title under their name, like the Bork Bork Bork thing you have?


----------



## grishkathefool

another question for you repo, the Case you used for your Phoenix mod, I know it was a Gateway, but I don't remember what model?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*









sounds like a good reason to upgrade then! Lol, I like to punish my gear, makes me feel like I'm getting my money's worth out of it!










Repo-I had Gigabyte Goodness crankin out 4.0 for 3 or 4 weeks straight. I thought I was floggin' the snot out of it


----------



## supaspoon

Yeh I just saw some review on egg of some guy saying his ud3p wouldn't put the proper volts to those sticks or something. But yeah, saw in bios it shouldn't be a problem (had to check as I thought it was kinda rediculous).

Anyway, had my chip up to 475 on the 780i, so the whole idea of this board was to go higher (had a few of the 780's volts maxxed out). I'm pretty sure my chip can handle more and i've got decent room to play with as far as temps go. It just sucks now I have to wait for more parts to show up and sit at 3.6 in the mean time.


----------



## grishkathefool

For what its worth, Supa, my best 3dMark06 score was at 3.6, not 4, or 4.25, or even 4.5. I think there was some kind of synergy there.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


calling a Q9650 wimpy is just wrong Mr. Crum, just wrong...









Hey repo, you know, I have been wanting to ask this for awhile, how does one get a custom title under their name, like the Bork Bork Bork thing you have?


User CP> Your Profile> Edit Your Details> Custom User Title










Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


another question for you repo, the Case you used for your Phoenix mod, I know it was a Gateway, but I don't remember what model?


Lol, heck, I never knew what model!







Go back to the log and look, it might say it on the before pics of the case. It was a free donation when I built that. Just wait till you see my A300 I'm building for the Mod Comp 2009









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Repo-I had Gigabyte Goodness crankin out 4.0 for 3 or 4 weeks straight. I thought I was floggin' the snot out of it










Lol, I backed my down from 4.0 myself, 3.8ghz works for me. Especially since I"m not SMP'ing anymore anyway. I let the GPU do the brunt work


----------



## dennyb

3.6 just feels good on my rig --I like it better than 4.0--I don't game or make much demands of it

Be back later- gotta overclock the grill


----------



## supaspoon

Well, I'm not really too concerned about 3mark. While I do some light gaming, my primary usage is doing renderings & stuff, so raw processing power is a bit more important to me than gaming performance.

I finally wised up and my next build will be a dually xeon board w/ as much ram as i can afford. But untill then clocks will have to do when it comes to cutting render times.


----------



## ACHILEE5

I'm a noob








Where do i look for my bios version








And do the LEDs mean any thing at startup








Thanks
Gary








edit
I get better Vantage scores, with higher CPU clocks








But haven't tried 06!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
I'm a noob








Where do i look for my bios version








And do the LEDs mean any thing at startup









Thanks
Gary








edit
I get better Vantage scores, with higher CPU clocks








But haven't tried 06!

I disable the full logo page causing the next screen to show up fpr a longer time period . Your BIOS version is on the 3rd line of the flash screen. When you get to the first blue page of the BIOS look in the bottom left corner of page and it is there also. I don't know anything about the led's-sorry.

My board came with Bios F7 I flashed to F8


----------



## grishkathefool

Download Lavalys's Everest. It will tell you your BIOS version, if you can't find it on the First POST screen at startup.

Thanks Repo. I am keeping my eyes open on craigslist for old Gateway cases. They seem to be pretty mod friendly.


----------



## supaspoon

cpuz will show it also on the mainboard tab.


----------



## grishkathefool

Like So:


----------



## grishkathefool

I don't have a Custom Title option, apparently.. It must be related to being a Moderator or having more Rep than I do.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Thanks Lads, BIOS Version *F5*
Do i *need* to update?
I seem stable at the clocks i wanted


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Thanks Lads, BIOS Version *F5*
Do i *need* to update?
I seem stable at the clocks i wanted










The pevailing opinion on updating the BIOS is ---Don't unless you think it is causing a problem. However if you so choose to do it you-tube has a video on overclocking the UD3P by a guy named "Nox" He gives a very good tutorial in which the first thing he does is flash to a new BIOS from a thumb drive. I followed it and had no problem. You have to unzip the file before downloading to the thumb drive . Very easy to do.


----------



## grishkathefool

Read this post, about flashing BIOS for Gigabyte boards, thoroughly. Then decide if you want to do it.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
However if you so choose to do it you-tube has a video on overclocking the UD3P by a guy named "Nox" He gives a very good tutorial .

Thanks








Just watching nox, and he is saying to *use* the "Load Line Calibration"
and says that it *doesn't* cause "Voltage Spikes" as it once did








What do we think








So, V-Droop is to stop spikes, and LLC is to stop Droop! And can cause spikes








So Im thinking LLC is a bit like a pencil mod, without the pencil


----------



## dennyb

There are many strong opinions on the use of LLC. I always use it when overclocking. ericeod has posted some graphs showing how voltage reacts with LLC enabled. It looks to me that it reduces the fluctuations. ericeod i think espouses the use of LLC and he has forgotten more about overclocking than I ever knew. At any rate I think it is perfectly safe if you do not volt above 1.34 V-core. Any spikes at that level will not come close to exceeding safe voltage. Others will disagree,but for me it is a great tool and I use it everyday.


----------



## grishkathefool

This is going to sound counter intuitive, but I don't use LLC on any set that uses less than 1.35vCore.

I don't know why, exactly. But it seems to me that its harder to balance vCore and vTerm once I start getting higher than 1.35v. So, by using LLC, I can maintain a smaller term - Core margin.

I don't know if its smart or not... just a thought.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


This is going to sound counter intuitive, but I don't use LLC on any set that uses less than 1.35vCore.

I don't know why, exactly. But it seems to me that its harder to balance vCore and vTerm once I start getting higher than 1.35v. So, by using LLC, I can maintain a smaller term - Core margin.

I don't know if its smart or not... just a thought.


I have CPU Term at normal. If stable, is this ok?


----------



## grishkathefool

I spose so. It depends on what your vCore is and how much vdroop you get. It was explained to me that it should always be low enough to compensate for droop, but high enough for the CPU to function properly.

Here, copy this, fill it out and paste it here so we can see what you have going on.

Code:


Code:


CPU =
Motherboard = 
BIOS Version = 
Ram =

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
CPU Frequency ..............................:

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:
tRCD .............................................:
tRP.................................................:
tRAS..............................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:
tWTR..........................................:
tWR............................................:
tRFC...........................................:
tRTP...........................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................:
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............:
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......:
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........:

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........:
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............:
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............:
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............:
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........:

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............:
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............:
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


This is going to sound counter intuitive, but I don't use LLC on any set that uses less than 1.35vCore.

I don't know why, exactly. But it seems to me that its harder to balance vCore and vTerm once I start getting higher than 1.35v. So, by using LLC, I can maintain a smaller term - Core margin.

I don't know if its smart or not... just a thought.


@ Grish--Just another example of how folks have differing strategies for overclocking. I can not speak to the use of LLC @ the higher range of voltages quite simply because I have never applied voltage in that range. The following will prove without a doubt just what a wimp I am on voltage matters. The max voltage I have ever applied is V-core=1.325v---Cpu Term=1.300v---MCH Core=1.280v. These (high for me) voltages were only used during failed attempts to reach 4.2Ghz. The max sustained voltages applied by myself were V-core=1.30625v--Term=1.28v and MCH1.280v for use @ 4.0 Ghz. It is fairly obvious that at some point I need to "hump up like an inch worm on a cabbage leaf " and experiment with other peoples settings. I have printed copies of yours and NoGurus OC settings. Just gotta get the beer.









[email protected] supa--just so you know -you will need more MCH with all 4 dimms loaded with that high speed [email protected] or above 400FSB requires MCH be added


----------



## grishkathefool

denny, for certain your CPU will be alright running at the max end of intel's spec for the 9650. For 4.2GHz to be stable you are going to end up near them and don't even need beer.

Intel says your CPU has the same range as mine, .85v to 1.3625v. However, at the cost of it, I understand your hesitance. I wouldn't want to blow up $300 either...


----------



## dennyb

Ok Grish, I took an extra blood pressure med and cranked GG up to 4.2Ghz. Felt like I was doing what you guys call "suicide runs"---Voltages= V-core-1.35625







--Term1.32v--MCH1.28 CPUZ =1.328v





















. Ol' gig goodness nevah been there b'fo. Any how I only lasted about 20 min before she crashed. I quickly set her back to 3.6Ghz.







I can't wait to tell Guru "he will be so proud"







Oh, does this mean I'm in the "big leagues' with you guys or just knockin' on the door?


----------



## grishkathefool

Certainly knocking on the door, brother. 62C is a good temp for a quad running Prime. Notch your MCH Core up a tic, if you want to see if you can break 20mins.

Keeping in mind that although our board can handle 2200FSB, doesn't mean I want to run it that way long enough to truly Stress it.


----------



## dennyb

Thanks, It looks like GG is none the worse for the attempt,butI haven't fully recovered from it. I can't say if my "pieces parts" will ever be fully functional again. Had to change my "dirties" right after


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Ok Grish, I took an extra blood pressure med and cranked GG up to 4.2Ghz. Felt like I was doing what you guys call "suicide runs"---Voltages= V-core-1.35625







--Term1.32v--MCH1.28 CPUZ =1.328v





















. Ol' gig goodness nevah been there b'fo. Any how I only lasted about 20 min before she crashed. I quickly set her back to 3.6Ghz.







I can't wait to tell Guru "he will be so proud"







Oh, does this mean I'm in the "big leagues' with you guys or just knockin' on the door?










Heh, don't worry many, she can take it, and so can the board. If you think 1.28's up there, I was running 1.55v (maximum setting, under h2o though) on the 780i.









Was your vcore the bios setting, or cpuz.........using llc or no?


----------



## dennyb

supa--V-core in BIOS was1.35625v (she's never had that much electricity in her before







) Cpuz recorded 1.328v --LLC enabled,I always use it for overclocking,but I may try it sometime without it. I see guys running big #'s but I've always been too chicken to try it. Grish and Guru are ruining me,and I think you just might have joined up with them in a plot to make Gigabyte Goodness a badass.







I've been tryin to keep her on the farm


----------



## supaspoon

Well, I did the pencil mod on my 780i, which is essentially the same. I haven't had a need yet on the ud3p due to my ram issue, but I read someone posting that there's some issue w/ using llc on this board (there's a link to it a few pages back). Though, I haven't managed to find any additional info on ppl having trouble w/ it.......so I haven't really decided yet.

After months of tweaking I got very comfortable w/ the 780's bios & pushed it as far as it'll seem to go. Now I feel like a n00b all over again......just so much reading up to do to get my head wrapped around this board.

Anyway, you shouldn't have anything to worry about at 1.328vcore (so long as you can hold those temps down). I ran 1.392v (actual) through mine for a few months w/o any problems, & have seen some guys run them well over 1.4.


----------



## grishkathefool

Guru pushed 1.48v to get 4.8GHz... so he said.

I use 1.425v to get to 4.608 with LLC enabled.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*











Ok Grish, I took an extra blood pressure med and cranked GG up to 4.2Ghz. Felt like I was doing what you guys call "suicide runs"---Voltages= V-core-1.35625







--Term1.32v--MCH1.28 CPUZ =1.328v





















. Ol' gig goodness nevah been there b'fo. Any how I only lasted about 20 min before she crashed. I quickly set her back to 3.6Ghz.







I can't wait to tell Guru "he will be so proud"







Oh, does this mean I'm in the "big leagues' with you guys or just knockin' on the door?










Yeehawww Welcome to the big leagues dennyb. I have a trophy for you but I can't seem to upload files right now but great job.


----------



## supaspoon

Just ordered up 2 sets of that 1200mhz mem. So come wed. it should be time to unleash the fury! Can't wait to see what this board can do.


----------



## repo_man

Way to go denny! That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## grishkathefool

You know, I was thinking of ordering some faster DDR2, but Newegg doesn't carry it any more. Guess I should have gone with the EP45T for DDR3.


----------



## dennyb

grishkathefool said:


> You know, I was thinking of ordering some faster DDR2, but Newegg doesn't carry it any more. Guess I should have gone with the EP45T for DDR3.[/
> Sorry I scrood that up--I need lessons
> 
> Grish --i'm laffin so hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to link New Egg fast ram and I don't know how to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --anyway under speeds in ram section clk on "more" they got plenty ---DDR2--1200
> 
> Hey! my software capabilities are worse than my overclocking skills
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...8PC2%209600%29
> 
> Now I've got it


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
You know, I was thinking of ordering some faster DDR2, but Newegg doesn't carry it any more. Guess I should have gone with the EP45T for DDR3.

Sorry I scrood that up--I need lessons

Ah....


----------



## nate911

Quick question...The NB feels pretty warm to the touch, is it worth it to reapply the TIM?


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nate911*


Quick question...The NB feels pretty warm to the touch, is it worth it to reapply the TIM?


Certainly couldn't hurt. Speaking of that, w/ this board, is it "system" that is my nb temp in hwmonitor? On my 780i it said 'mainboard' or something. It's been sitting around 47 or so when loaded, 35/36 idle. What's acceptable, like 60ish? I've got spoiled with it being on water on my last board and not having to care/pay attention.

edit: After actually thinking about it, if the hs's hot that means it's doing it's job...so it's probably not really neccessary to reapply the tim.


----------



## grishkathefool

I am lead to understand that the NB doesn't have a temp reading, SB does though.

The chipset doesn't produce enough heat to warrant cooling that over the top

Observation 2

At a 450FSB, my System Temps are near 40C, Core temps near 40C; never used a thermal scanner to actually check the temps though, jsut RealTemp and Everest.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Wow this board is sweet, i can run at 7.5 multi with 533 FSB


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*









Wow this board is sweet, i can run at 7.5 multi with 533 FSB










Keep going I have hit 550 so I want to see at least 560 with your chip.


----------



## ACHILEE5

ROFL @ Sonic








Might have to buy a better CPU Cooler








Oh, i updated the BIOS to "*F9*" but now i have to give it *1.37v* in the BIOS to get *1.34v*








Although, I'm not using LLC








Anything below that voltage isn't Intel Burn Stable.
But my temps stay just below *70c* in IBT Full, so I'm fine!
And now at idle I have *40c* at the core








Now I'm Off to Clock, I'll be Back


----------



## nate911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Certainly couldn't hurt. Speaking of that, w/ this board, is it "system" that is my nb temp in hwmonitor? On my 780i it said 'mainboard' or something. It's been sitting around 47 or so when loaded, 35/36 idle. What's acceptable, like 60ish? I've got spoiled with it being on water on my last board and not having to care/pay attention.

edit: After actually thinking about it, if the hs's hot that means it's doing it's job...so it's probably not really neccessary to reapply the tim.


The system temp is the SB or something near the SB I believe.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I am lead to understand that the NB doesn't have a temp reading, SB does though.

The chipset doesn't produce enough heat to warrant cooling that over the top

Observation 2

At a 450FSB, my System Temps are near 40C, Core temps near 40C; never used a thermal scanner to actually check the temps though, jsut RealTemp and Everest.


Thanks for the links. I don't really want to reapply if it's not needed. Btw, my system temps are in the upper 40s at 378FSB.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nate911*


Thanks for the links. I don't really want to reapply if it's not needed. Btw, my system temps are in the upper 40s at 378FSB.


Yeah, mine's been running about the same at 400.

Is there a guide/explanation anywhere on what exactly all the 'ref' (not gtl's) voltages do? These are new settings to me, and while a lot of settings are posted at xs, i haven't been able to find anything that actually explains what they're for/do.

Should have my new mem tonight and want to get started, don't want to be wandering in the dark w/ these.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


ROFL @ Sonic








Might have to buy a better CPU Cooler








Oh, i updated the BIOS to "*F9*" but now i have to give it *1.37v *in the BIOS to get *1.34v *








Although, I'm not using LLC








Anything below that voltage isn't Intel Burn Stable.
But my temps stay just below *70c* in IBT Full, so I'm fine!
And now at idle I have *40c* at the core








Now I'm Off to Clock, I'll be Back










Lets use know how it's going.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nate911*


The system temp is the SB or something near the SB I believe.

Thanks for the links. I don't really want to reapply if it's not needed. Btw, my system temps are in the upper 40s at 378FSB.


Yes the sensor is right next to the SB.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Yeah, mine's been running about the same at 400.

Is there a guide/explanation anywhere on what exactly all the 'ref' (not gtl's) voltages do? These are new settings to me, and while a lot of settings are posted at xs, i haven't been able to find anything that actually explains what they're for/do.

Should have my new mem tonight and want to get started, don't want to be wandering in the dark w/ these.










Sweet new mem always should give a boost. As far as ref's go i am lazy but there are a lot of are own templates in this section and not to far back. So you can reference our reference volts and compare.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sweet new mem always should give a boost. As far as ref's go i am lazy but there are a lot of are own templates in this section and not to far back. So you can reference our reference volts and compare.


Just found this. Haven't read through yet, but it looks like what I'm looking for.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/how-...asytune-29746/

As for my mem., my current sticks won't go passed 800. This wasn't an issue on the 780 as you could run unlinked. But on the ud3p being stuck to 1:1 is limiting me to 3.6







. So yeah, it's either new mem or go back to the 780......new mem.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Just found this. Haven't read through yet, but it looks like what I'm looking for.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/how-...asytune-29746/

As for my mem., my current sticks won't go passed 800. This wasn't an issue on the 780 as you could run unlinked. But on the ud3p being stuck to 1:1 is limiting me to 3.6







. So yeah, it's either new mem or go back to the 780......new mem.










Yes I have read that a tweaktown, great info. But why you don't have to run 1:1 that is what the straps are for. I run at 1:1 for my OC but it downclocks my ram to 1030 instead of 1066 or higher. What mem are you getting?

Check out this page find Grish's post. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...guide-294.html


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yes I have read that a tweaktown, great info. But why you don't have to run 1:1 that is what the straps are for. I run at 1:1 for my OC but it downclocks my ram to 1030 instead of 1066 or higher. What mem are you getting?

Check out this page find Grish's post. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...guide-294.html

I understand that, but you cannot run your mem. lower than your fsb, you can only go up. On the 780i I could run 475 fsb but keep my mem at 333(667). On this board 1:1 is as "low" as you can go, so if my mem. max's out at 800mhz I'm limited to 400fsb......or 3.6ghz. So I had to buy faster stix.

Anyway, I got the 1200mhz flex's. Would've got blades instead, but they're out of stock atm.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supaspoon* 
I understand that, but you cannot run your mem. lower than your fsb, you can only go up. On the 780i I could run 475 fsb but keep my mem at 333(667). On this board 1:1 is as "low" as you can go, so if my mem. max's out at 800mhz I'm limited to 400fsb......or 3.6ghz. So I had to buy faster stix.

Anyway, I got the 1200mhz flex's. Would've got blades instead, but they're out of stock atm.

Have you tried to push them beyond 800? Most ram will go beyond specs, especially if you give them a few more volts.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Have you tried to push them beyond 800? Most ram will go beyond specs, especially if you give them a few more volts.


they're spec'd for 1.8v. I've tried them w/ as much as 2.1v at 7/7/7/21......nothing. Trust me, they're really cheapo junk. On the ud3p they at least work to spec, on the 780i they didn't even want to run over 667.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


they're spec'd for 1.8v. I've tried them w/ as much as 2.1v at 7/7/7/21......nothing. Trust me, they're really cheapo junk. On the ud3p they at least work to spec, on the 780i they didn't even want to run over 667.


Ok well let us know how the new ram is working out and if we can help.


----------



## Zippit

Uuugh! Finally, after a lot of trouble getting the board I finally got it... in a day or two.









hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Uuugh! Finally, after a lot of trouble getting the board I finally got it... in a day or two.









hopefully tomorrow.










Hi








Did you get some faster Ram








As the lowest you can run the Ram is at the FSB Speed








So 400FSB=800 Ram
I went for 1066MHz Ram, and for 4GHz i run a 7.5 multi with 533FSB








Just so ya know








Gary


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Hi








Did you get some faster Ram








As the lowest you can run the Ram is at the FSB Speed








So 400FSB=800 Ram
I went for 1066MHz Ram, and for 4GHz i run a 7.5 multi with 533FSB








Just so ya know








Gary









Same here AC. ^^^^ I also reccomend 1066 minimum ram for this board. you need that much to run high FSB clocks -unless your ram overclocks very well

edit I was under the mistaken notion that this was a Gigabyte BIOS related issue. Gurusan let me know that it is an Intel chipset issue


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Hi








Did you get some faster Ram








As the lowest you can run the Ram is at the FSB Speed








So 400FSB=800 Ram
I went for 1066MHz Ram, and for 4GHz i run a 7.5 multi with 533FSB








Just so ya know








Gary









OCZ PC2-8500 Low-Voltage Blade Series

Yes, I got faster RAM.

Although I'm running my current RAM at 940Mhz and going. ^^


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
OCZ PC2-8500 Low-Voltage Blade Series

Yes, I got faster RAM.

Although I'm running my current RAM at 940Mhz and going. ^^

Those should OC nicely. What kind of overclock are you looking for? In the 4's I'm guessing.


----------



## Zippit

I'm already at 4Ghz... I'll probably shoot for 4,5Ghz.


----------



## grishkathefool

Here is the answer I got about an inverse FSB:RAM ratio:
I asked this:

Quote:

Please consider that it would be nice to inversely link my FSB to my RAM... Everything else about Your Most Holy of Product is Bar None, Top Notch, Wondergear. Why not take the extra step towards Legend?

Unless there is some technical reason that prohibits this at some fundamental Physical level...
This was my answer:

Quote:

The P45 chipset doesn't support this. This isn't a fundamental Physical level, it's a deliberate design choice by Intel. Sorry, your FSB has to run at least as fast as your RAM.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Here is the answer I got about an inverse FSB:RAM ratio:
I asked this:

This was my answer:


Wow nice job checking into this Grish. I would rep you but the button seems to not be working. I'll hit ya up later.

Edit: It works now........wierd.


----------



## supaspoon

Well got the mem in and started toolin around. Now, I'm certainly not without issues yet, but i've been able to boot into windows and start prime at 4.32ghz........which is more than i can say for the 780i.

Now just need to get it stable. Having a hell of a time w/ those reference voltages......very very touchy it seems.


----------



## Zippit

Uuugh! Memory came in today... nobody was home so they will return tomorrow. >


----------



## PowerTrip

Yet another reason why UD3P kicks ass.
500 FSB (2000mhz effective on 1.28v mch core) Allowed me to hit 4.5 Ghz on air cooling.


----------



## NoGuru

@Zippit Make sure someone is there!









@PowerTrip great job. Just another reason for Zippit to make sure someone is there!


----------



## Zippit

I know... I though my mom would be home. But ever since she got that electric bike thinger shes been out of the house a lot... I made sure that this time shes home. ^^


----------



## supaspoon

Yeah I go through that all the time, pain in the butt. Both me and the missus work all day, so I just have to cross my fingers the guy doesn't show up 'till after 6. Otherwise I have to go pick it up from their warehouse at 10pm or they'll just drive it around town for a week.


----------



## NoGuru

Try to get things delivered to your work or a neighbor that's always home. Like dennyb


----------



## supaspoon

Yeh, I've tried the work thing but it seems like my cc company doesn't like to authorize $$ when I put a different shipping address. And my neighbors are crooks lol. My neighborhood's a little ghetto. I may as well be driving a lamborghini instead of an audi w/ some of the looks i get in the neighborhood on the way home.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Try to get things delivered to your work or a neighbor that's always home. Like dennyb











Yeah NoGuru good idea! Anyone who wants to have computer parts delivered to my address, I'm here for ya


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Well got the mem in and started toolin around. Now, I'm certainly not without issues yet, but i've been able to boot into windows and start prime at 4.32ghz........which is more than i can say for the 780i.

Now just need to get it stable. Having a hell of a time w/ those reference voltages......very very touchy it seems.


Yeah supa I had a bit of a struggle @ 4.what







. Mmmm,nevermind


----------



## stevenma188

Dam, I don't know why I can't stabilize my CPU at 3.6Ghz. I start losing stability past 3.5Ghz regardless of how much voltage i pump through the cpu. I got CPU PPL at 1.65V and CPU Term at 1.5V, Load Line calibration enabled. I am running 389Mhz x 9.0. Do you think that upping the chipset voltage etc to help stability?


----------



## NoGuru

See dennyb, supaspoon is grabbing the bull by the horn's. And I am having an Apple II delivered to you this week. Can you overclock it for me? I would like it to hit 1.0GHz


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


See dennyb, supaspoon is grabbing the bull by the horn's. And I am having an Apple II delivered to you this week. Can you overclock it for me? I would like it to hit 1.0GHz



You certainly picked the right guy for that job







I am fairly certain that I can have her running that fast in about 8 weeks,stable too. Is it ok if I water cool it as well


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Uuugh! Memory came in today... nobody was home so they will return tomorrow. >











Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevenma188*


Dam, I don't know why I can't stabilize my CPU at 3.6Ghz. I start losing stability past 3.5Ghz regardless of how much voltage i pump through the cpu. I got CPU PPL at 1.65V and CPU Term at 1.5V, Load Line calibration enabled. I am running 389Mhz x 9.0. Do you think that upping the chipset voltage etc to help stability?


Most defiantly it will help. Increase your NB a little and test that. Bet you get stable.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevenma188*


Dam, I don't know why I can't stabilize my CPU at 3.6Ghz. I start losing stability past 3.5Ghz regardless of how much voltage i pump through the cpu. I got CPU PPL at 1.65V and CPU Term at 1.5V, Load Line calibration enabled. I am running 389Mhz x 9.0. Do you think that upping the chipset voltage etc to help stability?


If pumping cpu-core isn't giving you any results you may want to try for higher bus speeds w/ your multi down at 6. It's quite possible you just need to work on the mch voltage / ram settings. As you push the fsb higher these other board / mem settings can cause quite a bit more trouble than your cpu.

It's been a while since i played w/ my 6600 & maybe I've gotten used to looking at 45nm #'s, but it seems like that vtt & pll is kinda huge.

Anyway, I've found that a semi-successful way to go about it when you know your shooting for high fsb's, is to drop the cpu multi and focus on just the board. Get the fsb & mem. stable as high as you can w/o having to worry about the cpu. Then go back and start reducing fsb & upping cpu-multi until you find a stable spot. From there work on tweaking up higher or lowering voltages......whichever is preferred.


----------



## stevenma188

I'm currently running my ram at 933Mhz 4-4-4-15 timing running 2.25V through them. What do you think is a safe voltage rating to run through the MCH? Also, are there any other settings that I should play with?


----------



## NoGuru

Well just go a notch or two from specs. It will tell you in bios what it's at now. Maybe other stuff but we don't know exactly what you did so far.


----------



## stevenma188

Pretty much all Ive done so far has been disable all the power management stuff, set the Bus speed and multi, change the ram multiplier, and change ram timing. Then, the only voltage settings ive changed are the ones i mentioned (CPU vCore, PPL & Term, and memory), and enabled Load Line Calibration.


----------



## ACHILEE5

I don't do quads, but that CPU Term at 1.5V looks high to me









What is it they say, high enough for the CPU to run but low enough so the v-drop doesn't reach it


----------



## PowerTrip

With your RAM at over 900mhz, you might wanna loosen up the timings a bit to 5-5-5-15.


----------



## stevenma188

When I ran it before I actually underclocked the ram to make sure that it wasnt the limiting factor. I ran it at 7xxmhz with 5-5-5-15 and it still wasnt stable.

What CPU Term would you recommend I run than?

Is 1.2V too high for MCH voltage? stock is 1.1V


----------



## NoGuru

No 1.2 is not high I am at 1.28 and that is not even high.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stevenma188* 
When I ran it before I actually underclocked the ram to make sure that it wasnt the limiting factor. I ran it at 7xxmhz with 5-5-5-15 and it still wasnt stable.

What CPU Term would you recommend I run than?

Is 1.2V too high for MCH voltage? stock is 1.1V


I can't overclock as well as the other posters,but I'll throw this out there anyway. Under 400 FSB you need very little MCH Core-certainly not over 1.24v. As For CPU Term ,about 2 or 3 notches below V-core should be about right


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I can't overclock as well as the other posters,but I'll throw this out there anyway. Under 400 FSB you need very little MCH Core-certainly not over 1.24v. As For CPU Term ,about 2 or 3 notches below V-core should be about right

denny be is actually a good overclocker and what he said is money!


----------



## supaspoon

Think tonight I'll probably try a variation of Jor3lBR from xs's settings (page [email protected]) for 4.5 tonight. Looking through them the only thing that kinda bothers me is the 1.4vtt. It's prob. ok but i'd prefer to keep that a little lower. I'm sure I'll also have to make some adjustments w/ the nb as well due to running 4 dimms.

The ref voltages have been driving me crazy. Usually there's a single setting on one that will make it bootable, but if you change it just a little to try for more stability then it just wont even post. Then........if you change something else, all the refs just go and change by themselves....................../pullhair.


----------



## Zippit

Guys.. hows this? I dropped my multi and raised the FSB.

Also installed my new cooling! CLICK

All my fans on deadsilent and I just barely broke 50c (I was also folding with my GTX280)


----------



## grishkathefool

Here is a confusing Post about MCH Core


----------



## dennyb

It seems that they sponsor using less MCH than we (I) customarily use,But a little does go a long way. What I found really interesting was the link on the bottom of that post the where the forum mod was reccomending 1.32/1.34v VTT for 450FSB. That seemed high to me. My 445x9 setting for Vtt is 1.280v. Anybody else run vtt that high for 450FSB ?


----------



## grishkathefool

hmmm... no, not me. I don't hit vTerm 1.3+ till I get near 500FSB.

At 512 I think I use a 1.32... at 533 I show a 1.34 and at 550 I had a 1.36.

Tonight I made a run at 533x9 again, and I was pushing 1.4vTerm and 1.4 MCH Core... to no avail.


----------



## dennyb

Ok, I'm getting addicted. This is my first time to boot at 478x9. The temps are not accurate as I captured this screenie as quickly as I could. I did not last but a few minutes in prime. Voltages=V-core-1.3625v in Bios &1.328v in CPUZ---Cpu Term-1.320v---MCH Core-1.280v


----------



## supaspoon

Bump that vcore denny. Looks like you got some room temp-wise (I like to stay mid 60's, high 60's absolute max). As long as you can keep the temps don't be skeered to pump that to 3.5/3.6v(cpuz). Going by what I see, I think you could get 4.2+/- 24/7 easy.

My chip wouldn't even boot at the vcore/clock you're showing.

neway, I'm getting on a little bit of a roll tonight (at least i think........beer helps w/ that). Got a 490x6 stable, so now i'm w/ those settings working the cpu at 450 trying to find the optimum cpu ref value. Then I'll try taking it back up to 490.

I'm still running my mem at 1:1. Don't know if it's normal to not get spec'd speed when running 4 dimms, but I haven't been able to get the mem over 1k at all yet. It's doing fine at 980/1:1 but when i try to get it higher i get nothing but boot loops and have to reset.







But anyway, I'm gonna worry about the mem later, got it high enough for clocking the proc. for now.

Gun'n for 4.4.


----------



## dennyb

Thanks supa , but those temps don't tell the whole story. I took the screenshot as quickly as possible and they did not have much time to go up. I crashed within about 2 or 3 minutes after the screenie


----------



## supaspoon

got a validation at 4.32 w/ 1.4vcore. Unfortunately I'm still throwing an error on my last core seemingly regardless of what clock/vcore i'm going after (it's doing this at 4.0 as well







).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=588343


----------



## NoGuru

Amazing work dennyb 4.3 is awesome!


----------



## grishkathefool

supa- 1.4 sounds a little high for 4.32GHz, although I have no experience with quads...

denny, if you crashed after a few minutes of prime, try adjusting your MCH Core to 1.3v see if that doesn't help. Also, what is your I/O Core and I/O Ref? After about 425MHz, I have found that I need to raise my I/O Core to 1.2v.

I recommend launching ET6 when trying out OC sets, that way when you post a screenie, we can see the full range of voltages...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
supa- 1.4 sounds a little high for 4.32GHz, although I have no experience with quads...

denny, if you crashed after a few minutes of prime, try adjusting your MCH Core to 1.3v see if that doesn't help. Also, what is your I/O Core and I/O Ref? After about 425MHz, I have found that I need to raise my I/O Core to 1.2v.

I recommend launching ET6 when trying out OC sets, that way when you post a screenie, we can see the full range of voltages...

Just checked my BIOS to be sure about about the other settings. Aside from the voltage settings already reported everything else was set to normal. I did not see I/O ref listed. Is that the ICH IO? I will up the MCH Core and the I/O core on my next attempt. Thanks

I don't have ET6 but can dld it if needed


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


supa- 1.4 sounds a little high for 4.32GHz, although I have no experience with quads...


Well, the best I ever got out of my 780i was 4.275 @ 1.392v. However, I've still yet to get an oc on this board that can match or beat the vcore/clock i could get on the 780i (1/2 the reason i got this board). I know it's there somewhere, I just haven't found it yet. At the moment I'm having a hard time trying to find a good cpu ref. Seems no matter what I do, the best i've been able to to get is through 5 blend cycles....but it still crashes on #2 & #4 every single time. Seems regardless of my core/clock as well. I can drop that 4.32 down to 4.0 w/o changing any other settings and it will still dump the same cores.


----------



## nate911

I can't seem to get my E6600 to 3.6Ghz







...I get a BSOD on Windows startup or sometimes a few minutes into Windows at that speed.
With my previous mobo (680i), I was stable at 3.4Ghz with 1.30625v (1.288v CPU-Z) so voltage shouldn't be too much of an issue...even setting it to 1.4V yields the same result at 3.6Ghz.
These are the settings I tried for 3.6Ghz...

Code:


Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9.0x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3600Mhz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< Default?
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< Default?
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 0
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<< 0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800Mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................5
tRCD .........................................5
tRP'...........................................5
tRAS..........................................15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................Auto
tWTR..........................................Auto
tWR............................................Auto
tRFC...........................................Auto
tRTP...........................................Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH - Auto
 tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
 tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
 tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto  ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto  ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH - Auto
 tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
 tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
 tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto  ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto  ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... Manual
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................:1.35v

CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V
CPU Reference.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.28V
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;.....Auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.840V
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: <<< Leave
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Enabled]
Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Disabled]

Any suggestions?


----------



## dennyb

@ Nate911--I would raise the CpuTerm to 1.28,maybe 1.300

edit : You may not need that much MCH Core for 400FSB --try 1.24v


----------



## NoGuru

nate911 bump your CPU term up to 1.25 and try.

Edit: lol denny is faster


----------



## Tweex

Quick question for you all. I am currently running this board on my sig rig. As you can see I am running a GTX 295 in the first PCI-E slot and nothing in the second. I know that if this board was set on a X-fire setup both slots would revert to PCI-E 2.0 and both slots would run at 8x.

Here is the question: If I installed a Creative X-Fi Titanium Pro, which is PCI-E, would it revert my 295 to PCI-E 2.0 and run it at 8x? Or would the sound card work at all?

Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Yes the sound card will work and the 295 will stay the same X16


----------



## Tweex

+rep to you sir for a speedy response.


----------



## dennyb

Ok, I've been getting my nerve up to try higher clocks here lately. Mainly due to the encourgement to NoGuru, Grish, supa and others as well. So, thanks for that. Up until now,all of my attempts to overclock have been done with all case fans on low. I now have all 4 on high and am presently @ 4.2Ghz and testing in prime 95 blend. I tried 4.3Ghz but it was a no go-lasted 10 min -crashed 3 times with diff voltage settings. Dropped to 4.2 and voltages as follow--V-core=1.3625 in Bios & in CPUZ it is fluctuating betw. 1.344 and 1.328---Cpu Term =1.32v--- MCH Core=1.30v. Have been running 30 min now and temp ,which were really good the first 10 min are now in the mid to low 60's. They did jump up to 72/69/67/67 at the highest. I was getting a little nervous. I just peeked and worker # 4 threw an error. Rounding was 0.5 expected less than 0.4. Ol' Gigabyte Goodness doesn't seem to do too well @ High FSB. She's as happy as if she had her right mind @ 445 and lower . Get her up to 467 and higher and all she does is complain. What's a mother to do?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im probly going to order this board next week.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:

CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦...
CPU Terminationâ€¦.....
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦....
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...
Sorry, you are correct denny. First off, 467x4=1868, a strange FSB... but that shouldn't matter. I think that you should bump MCH Core again, this time to 1.32v and give it another go. To be honest, you could probably drop vCore one notch ta-boot.

*nate:*
You said :

Quote:

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.â€¦â€¦â€¦... Manual
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................:1.35v

CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V
CPU Reference.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.28V
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦.....Auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V
There is too much room between your vCore and your vTerm. Furthermore, it sounds like you are trying the brute force method. However, I know next to nothing about quads or 65nm CPUs either, so I did a quick search and found this:
Stable 3.6GHz q6600 Its worth noting, though, that this is a 450x8.5 set-up, not a 400x9. So, although your vCore should be similar to his, your MCH Core can be lower than his, not much, but some. As it is, your MCH Core is too low, period. I would think that you should be able to run a 1.3 or 1.32 MCH Core; however, we know nothing about what type and how much RAM you have.

One peice of advice,
reboot,
go to BIOS,
go to MIT,
F7 for Optimum Settings
Write down your vCore
Save and Exit,
Login and run CPU-Z.
Write down what CPU-Z says your vCore is.

What ever the difference is, you should use this as a sort of rule of thumb for setting vCore and vTerm in BIOS. Not a mathematical certainty, though. I was told that one should make sure that vTerm is low enough to accomodate vdrop and vdroop, but too low and your tweak won't be stable.

I caution you, however, that being a 45nm CPU owner, I am nervous when I see voltages that high. However, according to Intel, the q6600 is rated to 1.5v nominal; which should mean that you can push it beyond that.
I take no responsibility, but encourage you to try and see what you can get.


----------



## dennyb

@ Grish -thanks , I'll give it another go later this week . GG is all tucked in the way she likes it. I know I'm spoilin her







. What is 467x 4= 1868 -strange FSB


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



What is 467x 4= 1868 -strange FSB


Just an odd number. I am a big fan of synergy and nice, round numbers...

Synergy is like the 3.6GHz, 400x9, thats a CPU OC of 20% and a FSB OC of 20%. 
There was another one the other night that had nice synergy... oh, 500x9 that was a 50/50 Overclock.
445x9 is a 34/34 OC...
489x9 is a 47/47 OC...

Nice round numbers, 1600, 2000, 2200, 1800, etc...

When you can combine the two, its gotta be special...

400x9
500x9


----------



## nate911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ Nate911--I would raise the CpuTerm to 1.28,maybe 1.300

edit : You may not need that much MCH Core for 400FSB --try 1.24v



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


nate911 bump your CPU term up to 1.25 and try.

Edit: lol denny is faster



Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


*nate:*
You said :

There is too much room between your vCore and your vTerm. Furthermore, it sounds like you are trying the brute force method. However, I know next to nothing about quads or 65nm CPUs either, so I did a quick search and found this:
Stable 3.6GHz q6600 Its worth noting, though, that this is a 450x8.5 set-up, not a 400x9. So, although your vCore should be similar to his, your MCH Core can be lower than his, not much, but some. As it is, your MCH Core is too low, period. I would think that you should be able to run a 1.3 or 1.32 MCH Core; however, we know nothing about what type and how much RAM you have.

One peice of advice, 
reboot, 
go to BIOS, 
go to MIT, 
F7 for Optimum Settings 
Write down your vCore
Save and Exit, 
Login and run CPU-Z. 
Write down what CPU-Z says your vCore is.

What ever the difference is, you should use this as a sort of rule of thumb for setting vCore and vTerm in BIOS. Not a mathematical certainty, though. I was told that one should make sure that vTerm is low enough to accomodate vdrop and vdroop, but too low and your tweak won't be stable.

I caution you, however, that being a 45nm CPU owner, I am nervous when I see voltages that high. However, according to Intel, the q6600 is rated to 1.5v nominal; which should mean that you can push it beyond that.
I take no responsibility, but encourage you to try and see what you can get.


So basically you should set Cputerm to whatever CPU-Z shows for your voltage? CPU-Z voltage is .029 lower than the set voltage (1.325v->1.296v for 3.4ghz). I'm not raising my voltage much more...I'm near 60 on loads already







. On my other mobo if I needed around 1.3v for 3.4ghz, I shouldn't need too much more for 3.6Ghz.
I'll bump up my CPUterm and see what happens.

Oh, and also, my RAM specs are in my sig...it's cheap HP ram but it clocks to 800Mhz just fine.

+rep


----------



## dennyb

^^^^Looking at your bios settings and the only thing I can see holding you back is CPU Term.

When you do get new ram -be sure to get 1066 or better so you will have plenty of speed options


----------



## jerjerjer13

HARDWARES:
E8400 EO step
UD3P board F8 bios version
4850x2 2GB
TEAM xtreem 1066MHz 2.1V - 2.2V
700W PSU

guys can anyone here help me?

im having a hard time on getting a stable 530FSB with this board...
the highest stable i've achieved was 482FSB thats 482x9 = 4340MHz
with vcore of 1.3975v in bios (1.376v cpu-z)
dram voltage @ 2.1
MCH voltage @ 1.18V
1:1
400fsb strap
2.00D
the rest is @ auto/normal

i want to achieve 535x8.5 = 4500MHz

can anyone pls post some settings... pls?

i bought this board because i saw in the internet that the board has a high OC capabilities.. plssssssssssssss


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jerjerjer13*


HARDWARES:
E8400 EO step
UD3P board F8 bios version
4850x2 2GB
TEAM xtreem 1066MHz 2.1V - 2.2V
700W PSU

guys can anyone here help me?

im having a hard time on getting a stable 530FSB with this board...
the highest stable i've achieved was 482FSB thats 482x9 = 4340MHz
with vcore of 1.3975v in bios (1.376v cpu-z)
dram voltage @ 2.1
MCH voltage @ 1.18V
1:1
400fsb strap
2.00D
the rest is @ auto/normal

i want to achieve 535x8.5 = 4500MHz

can anyone pls post some settings... pls?

i bought this board because i saw in the internet that the board has a high OC capabilities.. plssssssssssssss

















Yes but first go to the top of the page and where it say UserCP open that and go to Edit system and fill in your specs.


----------



## nate911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


^^^^Looking at your bios settings and the only thing I can see holding you back is CPU Term.

When you do get new ram -be sure to get 1066 or better so you will have plenty of speed options


With 1.35 vCore, I tried 1.32 and 1.26 CPUTerm to no avail. :/


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nate911*


With 1.35 vCore, I tried 1.32 and 1.26 CPUTerm to no avail. :/


It's probably your memory holding you back. Can you get some new stuff?


----------



## nate911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It's probably your memory holding you back. Can you get some new stuff?


EDIT: It's booted now...with 1.3v CPUTerm.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nate911*


EDIT: It's booted now...with 1.3v CPUTerm.


Sweet! Give it a test and see how it works out. What is your mem running at now?


----------



## dennyb

@ nate 911--I'm thinkin a ram problem also. I see your DRAM voltage is set @ 1.840. This board default to 1.80 and most memory needs to be manually set to the manufactures specs. (maybe 2.1v) Look on the ram sticker to be sure you have the right voltage and timings set

edit: glad you posted--you will find that on this board the relationship between V-core and CPU Term is that generally Term is set 2 or 3 notches below V-core. Mch bump is needed @ about 400 FSB


----------



## nate911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Sweet! Give it a test and see how it works out. What is your mem running at now?

False alarm...BSOD'd after like 5 seconds of Orthos. :/

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@ nate 911--I'm thinkin a ram problem also. I see your DRAM voltage is set @ 1.840. This board default to 1.80 and most memory needs to be manually set to the manufactures specs. (maybe 2.1v) Look on the ram sticker to be sure you have the right voltage and timings set

edit: glad you posted--you will find that on this board the relationship between V-core and CPU Term is that generally Term is set 2 or 3 notches below V-core. Mch bump is needed @ about 400 FSB

My mem is 1.8v stock, it passes memtest at 800Mhz 5-5-5-15 2T, which is what it is set at now.

I tried raising the vCore to 1.375v (~1.345v), MCH to 1.3v, and Term to 1.32-still BSOD'd in Orthos. Is there any way to make sure the CPU Term is set correctly other than just guess and check? I'm assuming Auto overvolts it or something...
How much MCH bump were you talking about? I've heard over 1.3v is too much for the stock cooler.

By the way- I'm at 3.4Ghz now with 1.2v MCH and 1.2v CPU Term and it's 1 hour Orthos stable (I haven't bothered to test it any longer because I'm going for 3.6Ghz).

EDIT: Also, one more thing. When the motherboard has to cycle the power after I change the bus speed in the BIOS...it doesn't start. I have to unplug and replug the PSU. Then, it starts for a split second..then starts up a few seconds later.


----------



## jerjerjer13

anyone can help me out?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jerjerjer13* 
anyone can help me out?

Yes like I said earlier fill in your system specs.
Do you have any OC experience and if so how long?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jerjerjer13* 
anyone can help me out?

NoGuru has some great settings for E8400 and high FSB. Check with him


----------



## jerjerjer13

HARDWARES:
E8400 EO step
UD3P board F8 bios version
4850x2 2GB
TEAM xtreem 1066MHz 2.1V - 2.2V
700W PSU

guys can anyone here help me?

im having a hard time on getting a stable 530FSB with this board...
the highest stable i've achieved was 482FSB thats 482x9 = 4340MHz
with vcore of 1.3975v in bios (1.376v cpu-z)
dram voltage @ 2.1
MCH voltage @ 1.18V
1:1
400fsb strap
2.00D
the rest is @ auto/normal

i want to achieve 535x8.5 = 4500MHz

can anyone pls post some settings... pls?

i bought this board because i saw in the internet that the board has a high OC capabilities.. plssssssssssssss


----------



## NoGuru

E8400 515 X 8 4.120.1MHz F9 BIOS

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 515 x 8.0 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 515 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ AUTO ]
C.I.A 2 ..................................................[Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 700mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 700mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 150ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance .............................[Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00B ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1024 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15
]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................Au to
tWTR............................................ Auto
tWR............................................. Auto
tRFC............................................[ 52 ] Auto
tRTP............................................ Auto
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2 ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.26875 ] (1.232 cpu-z) or notch two depending on ur vid
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.28 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.57 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.810 ] notch two if doesnt boot.

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.28 ] or 1.3
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ 0.746 ] notch two if doesnt boot.
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ Auto ]

Well you can try my settings.


----------



## stevenma188

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 700mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 700mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 150ps ]


Does this improve stability? I left all those options on default, and couldn't get it to run stable at 3.6Ghz on my Q6600.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevenma188*


Does this improve stability? I left all those options on default, and couldn't get it to run stable at 3.6Ghz on my Q6600.


Haha funny you ask I got these from another member so I have to research and find out how to get them. They work great for me but I don't know about a quad.


----------



## stevenma188

Could an expert quad core OCer please post all of their BIOS settings for me. That would be much appreciated. I *REALLY* want to hit the 3.6Ghz mark.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevenma188*


Could an expert quad core OCer please post all of their BIOS settings for me. That would be much appreciated. I *REALLY* want to hit the 3.6Ghz mark.


Why don't you just post your settings and we can go from there. I don't know if anyone is bold enough to call there self an expert overclocker but a lot of us have a lot of experience.


----------



## jerjerjer13

@ Noguru

i tried what youve said... but unfortunately my system is unstable..










would you be so kind to test and experiment your own system to achieve 530FSB x 8 = 4500MHz

pls?... sorry for being so demanding... im just eager to have it... TIA

and stress it for atleast 15-30minutes... pls

i really apologize for being demanding


----------



## supaspoon

Here's mine. Decided to back off and go for "stable" tonight, so this is what I have at 4.21Ghz. I spent a couple hours trying to tweak to be able to pull some of the voltages back, but nothing so far. If I can't find a magic setting to pull volts back this weekend then this will prob. be my 24/7 for the foreseeable future.

Btw, for those looking for settings, the cpu & mch ref values shown by ET6 are what they are *AT 1.2 VTT* (regardless of what your vtt is/refs show as in bios). They scale automatically in bios when you change vtt, so to get the equivalent of what you see in ET6 set your vtt to 1.2 first, set the refs, and then change vtt back to what you want.

Edit: Btw, most probably wont need nearly the mch vcore I put, such is the consequence of using all 4 dimms.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jerjerjer13*


@ Noguru

i tried what youve said... but unfortunately my system is unstable..










would you be so kind to test and experiment your own system to achieve 530FSB x 8 = 4500MHz

pls?... sorry for being so demanding... im just eager to have it... TIA

and stress it for atleast 15-30minutes... pls

i really apologize for being demanding


Well 530X8 is not easy to achieve. I can keep posting my settings but all setups are different. Sorry if I don't remember you settings but I post a lot on here so if you post what you have stable now maybe WE can help.
By the way 530X8=4.24 Can you not settle for a little less?


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevenma188*


Could an expert quad core OCer please post all of their BIOS settings for me. That would be much appreciated. I *REALLY* want to hit the 3.6Ghz mark.


You probably just need more volts. The board will do 400fsb easy with little to no adjustment. If you're 6600 is anything like mine it hits a bit of a wall just over 3.5ghz....& really needs a big jump in vcore to get over it.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


You probably just need more volts. The board will do 400fsb easy with little to no adjustment. If you're 6600 is anything like mine it hits a bit of a wall just over 3.5ghz....& really needs a big jump in vcore to get over it.


@ stevenma-- certainly not an expert here,but have a little experience with a quad on this board. I will tell you what works for me and try to extrapolate it to where you are with your 65 nm chip. Since you are already 1Ghz+ from stock, you can expect to feed it some high v-core. You will have to pick that #, but 1.44 or more should be expected. Ok, there is a relationship between V-core and Cpu Term that I try to maintain. I advocate running Term @2 or 3 notches below V-core, But I saw in a post by Acoma Andy to run Term (0.02v) below V-core. That seems to be a more clear explanation than mine. As far as MCH Core, when running 400 FSB You need to add MCH Core. Since your's is being stubborn and you are populating all 4 dimms maybe as much as 1.28/1.3v MCH is in order. I think you can lower your pll. What I am doing on voltages other than the main 3 is setting them to "normal". Hope this helps you


----------



## jerjerjer13

i wish some one could post a settings for 530x8.5 profile...

why i want this settings? its because i want to utilized my RAMS capabilities(1066MHz)

hope you guys understand my concerns....

==========================
well i manage to set my system stable @ 482x9 = 4340MHz

this is 400MHz FSB strap
1:1
2.00D
1.3975 vcore
1.18MCH
2.1 DRAM voltage
the rest is at auto/normal


----------



## supaspoon

Would anyone have a tip as to why it seems some of my dimm reference voltages aren't sticking? I have my dimm vtt and the channel reference voltatges all set to 1.1v (being 1/2 of my 2.2 dimm voltage), but ET6 is reporting that they're all at the default values in windows (see above screenie). Just now noticed it & am wondering if that is having any ill effects on my tweaking attempts.

+ I guess I'm rather green when it comes to memory oc'ing, I'm running $$ 1200mhz kits at 1:1 at not even 1000mhz LOL. Unfortunately I can't seem to get anything at all other than that. Every single time I've tried selecting a strap/ratio it just bootloops. After about 30minutes of nothing but bootloops I tend to give up on it & move on to something else.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supaspoon* 
Would anyone have a tip as to why it seems some of my dimm reference voltages aren't sticking? I have my dimm vtt and the channel reference voltatges all set to 1.1v (being 1/2 of my 2.2 dimm voltage), but ET6 is reporting that they're all at the default values in windows (see above screenie). Just now noticed it & am wondering if that is having any ill effects on my tweaking attempts.

+ I guess I'm rather green when it comes to memory oc'ing, I'm running $$ 1200mhz kits at 1:1 at not even 1000mhz LOL. Unfortunately I can't seem to get anything at all other than that. Every single time I've tried selecting a strap/ratio it just bootloops. After about 30minutes of nothing but bootloops I tend to give up on it & move on to something else.










I don't have anything on the reference voltages,Grish probably will. As to the RAM issue,have you tried B strap and 2.4 multi? 480FSB x 2.4=1152. It looks to me like you have ample MCH,maybe you could do with a bit less even with 8 gigs.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supaspoon* 
Would anyone have a tip as to why it seems some of my dimm reference voltages aren't sticking? I have my dimm vtt and the channel reference voltatges all set to 1.1v (being 1/2 of my 2.2 dimm voltage), but ET6 is reporting that they're all at the default values in windows (see above screenie). Just now noticed it & am wondering if that is having any ill effects on my tweaking attempts.

+ I guess I'm rather green when it comes to memory oc'ing, I'm running $$ 1200mhz kits at 1:1 at not even 1000mhz LOL. Unfortunately I can't seem to get anything at all other than that. Every single time I've tried selecting a strap/ratio it just bootloops. After about 30minutes of nothing but bootloops I tend to give up on it & move on to something else.









I would think ET6 is wrong. As long is you have it set in bios you should be fine. But to test it you could try and bump it one notch in ET6 and then check bios to see what it says.


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

We UD5P owners need a thread like this.....

Except, I think I'm the only UD5 owner on the forum









EDIT: I found more of us !!! Yippie!


----------



## stevenma188

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supaspoon* 
You probably just need more volts. The board will do 400fsb easy with little to no adjustment. If you're 6600 is anything like mine it hits a bit of a wall just over 3.5ghz....& really needs a big jump in vcore to get over it.

I tried all the way up to 1.55V, but am afraid to go higher.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@ stevenma-- certainly not an expert here,but have a little experience with a quad on this board. I will tell you what works for me and try to extrapolate it to where you are with your 65 nm chip. Since you are already 1Ghz+ from stock, you can expect to feed it some high v-core. You will have to pick that #, but 1.44 or more should be expected. Ok, there is a relationship between V-core and Cpu Term that I try to maintain. I advocate running Term @2 or 3 notches below V-core, But I saw in a post by Acoma Andy to run Term (0.02v) below V-core. That seems to be a more clear explanation than mine. As far as MCH Core, when running 400 FSB You need to add MCH Core. Since your's is being stubborn and you are populating all 4 dimms maybe as much as 1.28/1.3v MCH is in order. I think you can lower your pll. What I am doing on voltages other than the main 3 is setting them to "normal". Hope this helps you

Thanks, I will try upping the MCH Core as well as the CPU Term relation. Im afraid to pump more than 1.55V into the chip.


----------



## dennyb

@stevema -I would not go over 1.5 myself^^^, as I am basically a chicken


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@stevema -I would not go over 1.5 myself, as I am basically a chicken

^from Kentucky, Grilled or extra crispy








Hey check this out http://www.overclock.net/jokes-humor...ml#post6486358


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I don't have anything on the reference voltages,Grish probably will. As to the RAM issue,have you tried B strap and 2.4 multi? 480FSB x 2.4=1152. It looks to me like you have ample MCH,maybe you could do with a bit less even with 8 gigs.

I'll give that a try. As for the mch core, I can run at 3.8ghz (think it was 425) fine w/ 1.3(maybe less, didn't check). Going to [email protected] I had to bump it to 1.36 for stability, and at [email protected] it went to 1.38. On each jump the mch core was one of the primary changes I made to get stability. I went ahead and pulled on of the fans from my ocz mem cooler (one of them had burned out) as a spot cooler on the nb....seems to help. I might be able to get it lower, but will have to find some other tweak to make it possible. At current settings going either up or down with it will throw errors.

I noticed w/ my cpu ref that after upping my vcore, I got some better stability lowering the ref. Ex. ref at 4.2 is like 3 or 4 notches lower than ref at 4.0. Is this 'inverse' relationship similar w/ the mch ref? I tried messing w/ it a bit b4 i went to bed last night (to try to see if i could lower mch core), but didn't get much time w/ it...or results.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stevenma188* 
I tried all the way up to 1.55V, but am afraid to go higher.

Thanks, I will try upping the MCH Core as well as the CPU Term relation. Im afraid to pump more than 1.55V into the chip.

That's about as far as I'd go either (your a/c can handle that?







). What's the vid on your chip? The one I got is 1.325, and even on water I never got it to run passed 3.55Ghz, also trying as high as 1.55v. Could boot & stuff, but could never get it stable over that unfortunately.

It's easy to not think much of 3.6 when ppl are running around w/ 4ghz everywhere, but remember, 3.6 on that chip is a 50% oc, and a 50% while frequently do-able is no easy matter. On my current chip that'd be the equivalent of running 4.5Ghz....which would be sweet, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## dennyb

@ supa--I don't have the foggiest idea how the ref voltage relationship works. I just plug in what guys like Grish and Guru suggest. Then test to see if improvement, but no I don't understand that relationship


----------



## stevenma188

haha i live in the basement, and its pretty cool. my chip's VID is 1.300. I could get it to boot no problem at 3.6, but it would crash after a while of priming. My lapped chip IHS and lapped Xiggie are doing a good job keeping it cool. Currently I run full load at ~50*C (1.44V)


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


^from Kentucky, Grilled or extra crispy








Hey check this out http://www.overclock.net/jokes-humor...ml#post6486358


Not talking about 1.5 for 45nm







,but 65nm









watch those fingers









edit: Guru you made a joke







. I thought you were talking about voltage,but it was (chicken) -right?







. Oh,even tho it's finger lickin good,make sure you don't lose a bandaid in your mouth


----------



## jerjerjer13

can anyone post a settings of 530x8.5 E8400 processor
1:1
2.00D
400MHz

i cant reach this settings pls... see my specs on my sig


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jerjerjer13* 
can anyone post a settings of 530x8.5 E8400 processor
1:1
2.00D
400MHz

i cant reach this settings pls... see my specs on my sig

You are talking about 4.5GHz most people can't or won't post that high. Now if you can wait a few more hours Grish will be off work. He might have those settings. You know you will not see hardly any performance increase running your memory at the rated speed. Why not overclock it or underclock it a bit? Your cpu is what matters the most.


----------



## nate911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nate911* 
False alarm...BSOD'd after like 5 seconds of Orthos. :/

My mem is 1.8v stock, it passes memtest at 800Mhz 5-5-5-15 2T, which is what it is set at now.

I tried raising the vCore to 1.375v (~1.345v), MCH to 1.3v, and Term to 1.32-still BSOD'd in Orthos. Is there any way to make sure the CPU Term is set correctly other than just guess and check? I'm assuming Auto overvolts it or something...
How much MCH bump were you talking about? I've heard over 1.3v is too much for the stock cooler.

By the way- I'm at 3.4Ghz now with 1.2v MCH and 1.2v CPU Term and it's 1 hour Orthos stable (I haven't bothered to test it any longer because I'm going for 3.6Ghz).

EDIT: Also, one more thing. When the motherboard has to cycle the power after I change the bus speed in the BIOS...it doesn't start. I have to unplug and replug the PSU. Then, it starts for a split second..then starts up a few seconds later.









Anybody?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I orderd my board today im hoping it will be able to use my raid without a reinstall.


----------



## HITandRUN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
I orderd my board today im hoping it will be able to use my raid without a reinstall.

You going from a P35 to P45? You should have no problems. I went all the way from P35 to X38 to x48 and to P45 all one one ride set up and it all worked without any problems.


----------



## supaspoon

Well, w/ some help from denny and speedfreak I finally got out of 1:1. At my current fsb, there's only 1 strap that would actually boot (other than 1:1 ofc.), but now it's running at 1170







.

But........now I'm throwing a blend error. Anyway, I'm really quite clueless as to how to adjust the timings. I understand the basic idea of tighten/loosing w/ the first 5 #'s, but as for the rest of them I'm absolutely ignorant. Any guidance to help stablize the mem. is ofc. greatly appreciated.









Btw, all the mem. values are just on auto atm, and this is what I get.


----------



## ACHILEE5

To *supaspoon*
How come your *CPU Termination *Volts are higher than your V-Core?
The way i heard it. The CPU Term, has to be lower than the Volts your CPU goes down to under the highest load!
But, high enough for the CPU to Work.
Example.
When i run Intel Burn my V-Core goes down to 1.3v. So i set my CPU Term at 1.3v as i know my V-Core doesn't drop below 1.3v







And it's working!

I don't know if i have my Head around CPU Termination, but i think i have








If not let me know


----------



## grishkathefool

*jerjerjer13*
Why do you want a 530 FSB? You can get 1066MHz RAM Speed at other bus speeds... But if you want a true 1:1, try a 533FSB.

I haven't bothered testing these yet, but here you go:
500x9
533x8.5

*supa*
What are you going for again? I don't understand it...
584MHz DDR ---- 468FSB
I am so confused...


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


To *supaspoon*
How come your *CPU Termination *Volts are higher than your V-Core?
The way i heard it. The CPU Term, has to be lower than the Volts your CPU goes down to under the highest load!
But, high enough for the CPU to Work.
Example.
When i run Intel Burn my V-Core goes down to 1.3v. So i set my CPU Term at 1.3v as i know my V-Core doesn't drop below 1.3v







And it's working!

I don't know if i have my Head around CPU Termination, but i think i have








If not let me know










Good question, I dunno but it works. Since you mention, I'll try to lower it once I get this mem. issue fixed up. Also note that, that I have llc on, so my vcore doesn't droop.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


*supa*
What are you going for again? I don't understand it...
584MHz DDR ---- 468FSB
I am so confused...


my fsb is 468, at 4:6 my mem is at 585x2=1170. This is w/ the first and only strap other than 1:1 that I've been able to even post. However, it now throws a blend error....so there's something w/ the mem. settings I need to sort to get it stable again. Have no idea what it is.


----------



## grishkathefool

What actual strap did you use, not the ratio, the strap number/letter?

I don't get how you ended up with a 4:6 when I was told by a Gigabyte person that our chipset cannot, by design (Intel), do inverse straps. That would take a strap like 1.59D...


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

i just bought a ud3p, cant wait to overclock my q9450 to 4.0Ghz. I think 500fsb should be a cake walk with this board, will update once i get it installed and get to 4.0Ghz.


----------



## grishkathefool

Sweet, welcome!!

Have a Ball!!!


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
What actual strap did you use, not the ratio, the strap number/letter?

I don't get how you ended up with a 4:6 when I was told by a Gigabyte person that our chipset cannot, by design (Intel), do inverse straps. That would take a strap like 1.59D...

It's on auto w/ 2.5A.

The ratio's 4:5 (have a screen on prev. page) it's not inverse. Mem speed is faster than the fsb (fsb = 468, mem = 585).

edit: Welcome aboard DeathGrunt! The board feels a bit fussy at first (at least to me), but once you get going it's a real gem.


----------



## dennyb

supa--you must be using A strap--2.50 multi ---468x2.5=1170. So the inverse reading is not accurate

edit If I open my eyes I could have read that ^^^^


----------



## grishkathefool

You're not getting what I am asking. There is no 2.5 strap. In your BIOS, you are saying that you have the Memory Multiplier set to Auto? And your FSB is set to 468... God, I am so confused.

That means that in Auto, it can select non-standard straps?
These are the Standard Straps that the EP45 Chipet has access to for manual configuration... None of them would turn a 468FSB into an 1172 RAM MHz... not one. Hence, my confusion...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
You're not getting what I am asking. There is no 2.5 strap. 468/585 would be a 1.59 multiplier, there is no such on the UD3P. In your BIOS, you are saying that you have the Memory Multiplier set to Auto? And your FSB is set to 468... God, I am so confused.

That means that in Auto, it can select non-standard straps?
These are the Standard Straps that the EP45 Chipet has access to for manual configuration... None of them would turn a 468FSB into an 1172 RAM MHz... not one. Hence, my confusion...









No A strap 2.5 multi--inverse is inaccurate--468x2.5=1170


----------



## grishkathefool

You're right, sorry, a 2.5... corrected.


----------



## grishkathefool

OMG, I AM SO BLIND>>>> I SEE THE 2.5 NOW!!!

I am sorry supa for being a jerk, I really need to go get some rest....


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
OMG, I AM SO BLIND>>>> I SEE THE 2.5 NOW!!!

I am sorry supa for being a jerk, I really need to go get some rest....


























































Go for 12 hours^^^^

not serious just messin with you


----------



## supaspoon

lmao......









Sorry guys. Didn't mean to be so confusing. Yeah, the multiplier is on auto, and using 2.5a.

So far, changing the tRFC from 78(auto) to 84 seems to get it to last a little longer, but it still fails.


----------



## dennyb

supa --your OC with the Term higher than the V-core is not by itself. I have seen several others do it with great success.


----------



## supaspoon

Yeah I don't know how/why. I had to up it a bit as I went up, so unless I'm missing something else it kinda needs to be there at least for now. It's weird though, I ran these clocks on the 780i w/ the vtt at 1.28v after tuning the gtlref's.

Anyway, not having much luck stabilizing the memory at 1170, most likely because I simply don't know what I'm doing =p. So for now I'm going to just leave it at 1:1 until I absorb some more information. No use running circles in the dark.


----------



## grishkathefool

is your driving strength set to OC 1200?


----------



## supaspoon

Yeah, i've got those set.

I found something kind of interesting though. Was playing around w/ the mch/dram ref, dram term, and channels a/b refs w/ et6. Now I found a stable setting that would pass a blend run. But...........the exact same settings from bios it will fail immediatly. but if i simply open et6 and hit the set button then it works.









Anyway, the stuff i change in et6 to get it working:

Dram: 2.18v (changed from 2.2)
mch dram ref: 1.16
dram term: .93
channels a&b ref: .96

Now in bios, accounting for the the fact that the values scale automatically with dimm voltage (#'s et6 shows are equal to what the bios would show when vdimm is 1.8v):

Dram: 2.18v
mch dram ref: 1.35v (=1.16 @ vdimm 1.8v)
dram term: 1.12v (=.93 @ vdimm 1.8v)
channels a&b ref: 1.15v (=0.96 @ vdimm 1.8v)

So these settings are exactly the same. But they won't work straight from bios, I have to open et6 and 're-apply' it (not change anything, simply hit the 'set' button) for it to work.

I noticed on hwmonitor that the dimm voltage moves around a tiny bit, and tried to set the vdimm in bios 1 notch lower to compensate, but that didn't work either.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supaspoon* 
Yeah, i've got those set.

I found something kind of interesting though. Was playing around w/ the mch/dram ref, dram term, and channels a/b refs w/ et6. Now I found a stable setting that would pass a blend run. But...........the exact same settings from bios it will fail immediatly. but if i simply open et6 and hit the set button then it works.









Anyway, the stuff i change in et6 to get it working:

Dram: 2.18v (changed from 2.2)
mch dram ref: 1.16
dram term: .93
channels a&b ref: .96

Now in bios, accounting for the the fact that the values scale automatically with dimm voltage (#'s et6 shows are equal to what the bios would show when vdimm is 1.8v):

Dram: 2.18v
mch dram ref: 1.35v (=1.16 @ vdimm 1.8v)
dram term: 1.12v (=.93 @ vdimm 1.8v)
channels a&b ref: 1.15v (=0.96 @ vdimm 1.8v)

So these settings are exactly the same. But they won't work straight from bios, I have to open et6 and 're-apply' it (not change anything, simply hit the 'set' button) for it to work.

I noticed on hwmonitor that the dimm voltage moves around a tiny bit, and tried to set the vdimm in bios 1 notch lower to compensate, but that didn't work either.

Very interesting. Well at least it was stable right. Sure would be nice to know how that happened. Are you going to keep trying for a manual setting?


----------



## NoGuru

Just stuck my freshly lapped P4 651 back in so you will be seeing some overclocks on it soon. It's at 4.1 on the very first try









Edit: Second boot 4.33 @1.36volts Idle temps 30c

Edit: Third boot attempt 4.5 @1.36volts Idle temps 30c


----------



## nate911

Quote:



Quote:


Originally Posted by *nate911* 
False alarm...BSOD'd after like 5 seconds of Orthos. :/

My mem is 1.8v stock, it passes memtest at 800Mhz 5-5-5-15 2T, which is what it is set at now.

I tried raising the vCore to 1.375v (~1.345v), MCH to 1.3v, and Term to 1.32-still BSOD'd in Orthos. Is there any way to make sure the CPU Term is set correctly other than just guess and check? I'm assuming Auto overvolts it or something...
How much MCH bump were you talking about? I've heard over 1.3v is too much for the stock cooler.

By the way- I'm at 3.4Ghz now with 1.2v MCH and 1.2v CPU Term and it's 1 hour Orthos stable (I haven't bothered to test it any longer because I'm going for 3.6Ghz).

EDIT: Also, one more thing. When the motherboard has to cycle the power after I change the bus speed in the BIOS...it doesn't start. I have to unplug and replug the PSU. Then, it starts for a split second..then starts up a few seconds later.









Anybody?


----------



## dennyb

The past week has been very good for me regarding progress on overclocking. Thankyous go out to all who helped(especially Grish,supaspoon,and one eye







.

Highlights--Reached 4.3Ghz. no stability at all, 4.2 with some stability.
Reached 500FSB for the first time today. Booted into windows and lasted just over 1 hour in prime small fft







. Temps were very good (61 on highest core) BIOS settings as follows---V-Core 1.3125---CPU Term-1.3600 I know,higher than v-core. It works for supa,sooo?---MCH Core-1.340v.

Questions---Before I go any further, what settings need to be changed and how long do I need to last in prime to declare victory? Keep in mind that my purpose here is to TEST the boundaries of my board and CPU as well. It is NOT my intention to establish a 24/7 clock above 4.0Ghz. I already have settings for that speed that seem to work well.


----------



## dennyb

@ nate911-- The MCH "bump" I was referring to would be in the 1.26 range. Sorry for not being more clear. I don't know what the expectations should be for your chip, but it seems to me that a 1Ghz OC is very good. Perhaps that is all she can do, even on this board. If someone else who is familiar with your chip could weigh in,that would be most helpful. I'm sorry not to be much help, but I'm just as stumped here as you are


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



how long do I need to last in prime to declare victory?



Quote:



It is NOT my intention to establish a 24/7 clock above 4.0Ghz


These two statements are incongruous. You can't declare victory with Prime in less than 20 hours, minimum; or so I have been taught. So, the one must mean the other.
What is the point of testing the board and cpu? Two different reasons, one, benchmarking and two, stability. If you are just interested in benching, then stable enough is how stable you need to be to run the benchmark... If interested in Stability, then you need to be Stable- which to me means 24+ hours Prime LARGE Ftts.

As for what settings need to be changed, not sure. Boot in with the 500 FSB, launch ET6 and memset, take a screenie, and post that...?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


These two statements are incongruous. You can't declare victory with Prime in less than 20 hours, minimum; or so I have been taught. So, the one must mean the other.
What is the point of testing the board and cpu? Two different reasons, one, benchmarking and two, stability. If you are just interested in benching, then stable enough is how stable you need to be to run the benchmark... If interested in Stability, then you need to be Stable- which to me means 24+ hours Prime LARGE Ftts.

As for what settings need to be changed, not sure. Boot in with the 500 FSB, launch ET6 and memset, take a screenie, and post that...?


Not in cune -incangur-(What you said) at all. I only want to know what the board and CPU are capable of reaching. As far as 24/7 I've pretty much settled on 3.6 Ghz. 16hrs stable in blend and small fft. That's more speed than I need anyway, I just like to play with it and use it as a learning tool.
edit : screenie is in the original post now


----------



## morph

Hy there folks, i've just joined the UD3(R) club. So far, I'm pretty happy with the board, much better then my old DS3L. My question is: what would you recommend changing for a 4GHz daily use? With the settings below i fail smal fft's after 4-5 passes (pc restarts) and can't even get one large fft pass (the same, pc restarts). I'm thinking it's not the vcore, as i can POST and enter BIOS at 1.3V. Any tips? Also, I've used up to 1.35V, same results.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morph*


Hy there folks, i've just joined the UD3(R) club. So far, I'm pretty happy with the board, much better then my old DS3L. My question is: what would you recommend changing for a 4GHz daily use? With the settings below i fail smal fft's after 4-5 passes (pc restarts) and can't even get one large fft pass (the same, pc restarts). I'm thinking it's not the vcore, as i can POST and enter BIOS at 1.3V. Any tips? Also, I've used up to 1.35V, same results.


Your settings actually look pretty good. Can you memory handle the speeds.

By the way only got about 1.5 hrs before failing small ftt's in prime with my 4.5 OC on the P4


----------



## morph

They're A-Data 800+ Extreme Edition using D9 chips. I had them fully stable under memtest @1066MHz with just 1.94V. I've also had them @1220MHz with 2.1V. So, using 2V for 1000MHz can't be a problem IMO. I've tryed using different templates and some settings ofmy own, nothing seems to get me stable @4GHz. Tryed both 500x8 and 445x9 for the job.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morph*


They're A-Data 800+ Extreme Edition using D9 chips. I had them fully stable under memtest @1066MHz with just 1.94V. I've also had them @1220MHz with 2.1V. So, using 2V for 1000MHz can't be a problem IMO. I've tryed using different templates and some settings ofmy own, nothing seems to get me stable @4GHz. Tryed both 500x8 and 445x9 for the job.



Hey morph,glad to see another contributor. I'm happy to offer my settings for a quad @ 445x9. Don't know if they will be helpful on your dual ,but you're welcome to them---V-core=1.30625---Cpu Term=1.260---MCH Core=1.280---LLC enabled


----------



## morph

Thanks for you help, but I've allready tryed your sugested settings. Unfortunately, they did not work.


----------



## grishkathefool

@morph, Here is my *24 hour Stable 500x8 BIOS*, we have the same CPU too, so it may work for you.

@denny, in that case, anything that will Boot long enough to run a benchmark would be your answer, lol. I have gone as far as 550x8, I plan on making a run at 600 tonight.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
@morph, Here is my *24 hour Stable 500x8 BIOS*, we have the same CPU too, so it may work for you.

@denny, in that case, anything that will Boot long enough to run a benchmark would be your answer, lol. I have gone as far as 550x8, I plan on making a run at 600 tonight.

Oh man I cannot wait for this. 600 seems very difficult for me but maybe if you make it I will give it another go. Good luck bro.


----------



## supaspoon

Got my mem. stable at 1200Mhz!

Currently 480x8.5 for 4ghz. Will be trying for a 480x9 stable, but don't think I'll 24/7 it unless i can keep it under 1.425 core. Temps creep into low 60's at that voltage, and that temp/vcore combo is about as high as I think I'm willing to tolerate for 24/7 (my usage often puts the machine at 100% load for several days straight).

Anyway, here's the settings.

4.08Ghz @ 480x8.5
Mem Latch = auto
Strap = 2.5a
Mem @ 1200 w/ 6-6-6-18, driving settings at oc-1200
llc enabled
vcore = 1.34375v bios / 1.344 cpuz
vtt = 1.3v
pll = 1.57v
cpu ref = 0.863v (0.8v @ 1.2vtt)
Mch core = 1.38v
mch ref = 0.903v (0.84v @ 1.2vtt)
mch / dram ref = 1.1v (0.9 @ 1.8vdimm..should be same auto would set, but these seem to do better if locked in manually







)
ich i/o = 1.57v
ich core = 1.2v
dram = 2.2v
dtt = 1.1v (see notes @ mch/dram ref)
channels a & b refs = 1.1v (see notes @ mch/dram ref)

Anything I didn't list is left on auto/default value.


----------



## morph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


@morph, Here is my *24 hour Stable 500x8 BIOS*, we have the same CPU too, so it may work for you.


Heh, thanks for that as well. Both of your settings (500x8 and 445x9) were tryed prior to posting here. I did a lot of lurking before posting and tryed a lot of combinations, but nothing seems to work.
Pretty strange, as the same thing happend with my old DS3L. I got rock stable @3.9GHz but couldn't stabilize it @4GHz no matter what I did. But i thought hey, maybe it's the motherboard's fault, as I heard of people that couldn't even get it to 400 FSB.
However, I did try jumping dirrectly to 4GHz with the UD3R, so maybe I'll give it a shot with my old 3.9GHz settings and see how that works.


----------



## grishkathefool

---lurker--- aieeee!!!!

supa, good deal man... I just realized that you have OCZ 1200 RAM, so, uh, what's the big deal... haha, you should-a been running at 1200 from the git-go









On a serious note, I was thinking about getting the OCZ 1200 myself, 4GB worth, then buying a RAMdisk and using my Gskill for that...

I am currently using a software RAMdisk (as of last night) with 1.5GB of RAM dedicated to it for my pagefile; haven't noticed any dramatic differences yet, though. But if I go hardware RAMdisk, then I will use it for something a little more substantial, maybe to house my browser...? Haven't decided yet.


----------



## nate911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ nate911-- The MCH "bump" I was referring to would be in the 1.26 range. Sorry for not being more clear. I don't know what the expectations should be for your chip, but it seems to me that a 1Ghz OC is very good. Perhaps that is all she can do, even on this board. If someone else who is familiar with your chip could weigh in,that would be most helpful. I'm sorry not to be much help, but I'm just as stumped here as you are










Maybe so. Thanks for your input







I'll keep asking around for any more advice.


----------



## morph

Ok, so I have a dillema. I thought myself of testing the memories again, so I lowered the multi to 6 to make sure it's not a CPU problem. Changed strap on a 400 FSB to get 1066 and gave prime a go. With D strap, i got rounding error in about 15 minutes. Bumped the vdimm to 2V and mch to 1.2V and gave it another go. That gave me another rounding error in 3 minutes. Changed strap to B, and started priming again. Rounding error in less than a minute. I then lowered fsb to 333 and tryed the A strap to get 1000MHz. Now, prime is 1 hour stable and counting. Any ideas?

LE: well, things are starting to work out for me.
I think this looks good after a little tweaking. All i have to do now is increase CPU multi to 8, and find the right vcore. But for now, a few more hours of priming.


----------



## grishkathefool

At 400FSB you need more than 1.2v MCH Core... should have stayed at a D strap and bumped MCH Core.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


At 400FSB you need more than 1.2v MCH Core... should have stayed at a D strap and bumped MCH Core.



^^^^ agreed. Thinking 1.26 MCH would be helpful,and sometimes "auto" on the straps helps out when searching for the best combination


----------



## morph

I've got to 500MHz FSB with 1.26V mch stable at 500x6. Primed for 4 hours, no errors.
Regarding my 4GHz, with the settings above I could post at 500x8, but had to rise vcore to 1.3V to load windows, and even got to 1.35V vcore but only 4-5 passes of prime then pc would restart. I've also increased vtt, pll, and mch a few nothces higher, one at a time, same thing, restart after 4-5 passes. This happenes altough i had 5 passes of Linx using 1748Mb of RAM (@1.35V temps were a bit to high, reaching 72-73 each core, 69-70 CPU). I'll give it another go tonight, when temps drop down a few degrees. I've still got to fiddle a bit with the references, as they were set to normal.

Btw, what BIOS would you guys recommend using? For my old DS3L i found F8 to be the most stable and overclockable. But what about UD3R? I don't feel like taking 2-3 versions and testing all of them.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morph*


I've got to 500MHz FSB with 1.26V mch stable at 500x6. Primed for 4 hours, no errors.
Regarding my 4GHz, with the settings above I could post at 500x8, but had to rise vcore to 1.3V to load windows, and even got to 1.35V vcore but only 4-5 passes of prime then pc would restart. I've also increased vtt, pll, and mch a few nothces higher, one at a time, same thing, restart after 4-5 passes. This happenes altough i had 5 passes of Linx using 1748Mb of RAM (@1.35V temps were a bit to high, reaching 72-73 each core, 69-70 CPU). I'll give it another go tonight, when temps drop down a few degrees. I've still got to fiddle a bit with the references, as they were set to normal.

Btw, what BIOS would you guys recommend using? For my old DS3L i found F8 to be the most stable and overclockable. But what about UD3R? I don't feel like taking 2-3 versions and testing all of them.


I can't be of much assistance on settings for your dual,so will leave that to others. As far as BIOS updates I would choose the latest "non beta" version for the UD3R.


----------



## morph

I don't know what to think, with the above settings used for 500x6 I'm perfectly stable passing prime at 500x7.5 (3.75GHz) just increasing vcore to 1.275 (maybe lower, this was just first try). But when aiming for 500x8 pc restarts during prime first iteration even with 1.3625V vcore.
LE: yep, 1.262V bios / 1.232 CPU-z and still stable at 7.5x500. This is really disorientating.


----------



## grishkathefool

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
CPU =
Motherboard = 
BIOS Version = 
Ram =

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
CPU Frequency ..............................:

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:
tRCD .............................................:
tRP.................................................:
tRAS..............................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:
tWTR..........................................:
tWR............................................:
tRFC...........................................:
tRTP...........................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................:
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............:
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......:
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........:

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........:
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............:
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............:
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............:
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........:

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............:
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............:
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:

[/CODE]

Fill this out to the best of your ability for the 500x8 you are trying to run. Use ET6 for the voltages and Memset for the Timings or print out a copy and hand write them from the BIOS







Then we might be able to make some progress.


----------



## morph

I use exactly the settings in the print below. It's all stable at 500x6 and 500x7.5 with 1.275 vcore but keeps restarting even with 1.3625 vcore at 500x8. I've even decreased tRD to 9 and my ram voltage to 2.04V and it's still stable.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morph* 
I don't know what to think, with the above settings used for 500x6 I'm perfectly stable passing prime at 500x7.5 (3.75GHz) just increasing vcore to 1.275 (maybe lower, this was just first try). But when aiming for 500x8 pc restarts during prime first iteration even with 1.3625V vcore.
LE: yep, 1.262V bios / 1.232 CPU-z and still stable at 7.5x500. This is really disorientating.

I've got my 515X8 somewhere. I will try and find them, but fill in the chart Grish the Dish posted.

@ Grish did you go for 600 yet?

E8400 515 X 8 4.120.1MHz F9 BIOS

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 515 x 8.0 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 515 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ AUTO ]
C.I.A 2 ..................................................[Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 700mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 700mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 150ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance .............................[Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00B ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1024 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15
]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................Au to
tWTR............................................ Auto
tWR............................................. Auto
tRFC............................................[ 52 ] Auto
tRTP............................................ Auto
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2 ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.26875 ] (1.232 cpu-z) or notch two depending on ur vid
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.28 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.57 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.810 ] notch two if doesnt boot.

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.28 ] or 1.3
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ 0.746 ] notch two if doesnt boot.
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ Auto ]

Well you can try my settings.


----------



## morph

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
CPU = E8400 E0 1.25VID
Motherboard = Ep45-UD3R rev 1.1
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = A-Data Vitesta Extreme Edition CL4 800+

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: fast
CPU Clock Ratio .............................:8 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:0
CPU Frequency ..............................:4000

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: enabled 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: disabled
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................:5
tRP.................................................:5
tRAS..............................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:auto
tWTR..........................................:auto
tWR............................................:auto
tRFC...........................................:auto
tRTP...........................................:auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:9 (also tryed 10)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
LLC enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................:up to 1.3625
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............:1.24 (tryed up to 1.28)
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......:1.50 (also tryed 1.57)
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........:auto (tryed different values, from 0.65 to 0.80

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.26 (tryed up to 1.34)
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: auto (tryed different values, from 0.65 to 0.80
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.50
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.1 (also tryed 1.2)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.04 (tryed up to 2.1)
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: auto

[/CODE]
Same values ar stable with 500x7.5 and 1.27 vcore.


----------



## stevenma188

Gah, I tried to stabilze my cpu at 3.6Ghz, and it won't do it no matter what. I tried 1.32V MCH, 1.58xxV Vcore, and CPU Term a few notches below Vcore, and ram running at 800Mhz with 400x9. Still crashes after priming. Any other ideas?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stevenma188* 
Gah, I tried to stabilze my cpu at 3.6Ghz, and it won't do it no matter what. I tried 1.32V MCH, 1.58xxV Vcore, and CPU Term a few notches below Vcore, and ram running at 800Mhz with 400x9. Still crashes after priming. Any other ideas?

Hi








*I don't know if i did it a bad way*, but all i did was. Set my V-Core and Ram voltages and left the rest on Auto. And then played with the FSB








And tested with Intel Burn test and got stable, just playing with the V-Core.

Then i set the CPU voltage Term manually, and tested with IBT and got it stable.
Then the next and so on.








Just my








*Some might say I'm a crazy fool*








But i have not had any problems so far, and I'm only @ 4GHz cos that is all i wanted








I also have had it almost IBT stable @ 533MHz FSB Ram 1:1


----------



## dennyb

ACHILEE5 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't know if i did it a bad way*, but all i did was. Set my V-Core and Ram voltages and left the rest on Auto. And then played with the FSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tested with Intel Burn test and got stable, just playing with the V-Core.
> 
> Then i set the CPU voltage Term manually, and tested with IBT and got it stable.
> Then the next and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> AC,I am finding that there is no bad way and no hard fast rule for the settings. I have run into problems at higher FSB (500) and had to set my CPU Term higher than my v-core in order to get only 1 hour of prime. As much as I hate to say it, it looks like my theories of V-core and Term relationship don't hold up at higher levels. Sometimes you just have to punt the ball and hope it's the right thing to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I am going to give your method a go on my next attempt as I am not improving all that much with my strategy.


----------



## ACHILEE5

All i needed from this Board was 422 FSB and it gives me that so I'm a happy bunny








Oh, one thing!
The warranty on this board, how long is it?
And do i need to register with Gigabyte?
And do i deal with Gigabyte or the Shop i bought it?
This ones worth a Rep+


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


All i needed from this Board was 422 FSB and it gives me that so I'm a happy bunny








Oh, one thing!
The warranty on this board, how long is it?
And do i need to register with Gigabyte?
And do i deal with Gigabyte or the Shop i bought it?
This ones worth a Rep+










http://rma.gigabyte-usa.com/DirectRMA/EndUser_Main.asp

3 year warranty


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
---lurker--- aieeee!!!!

supa, good deal man... I just realized that you have OCZ 1200 RAM, so, uh, what's the big deal... haha, you should-a been running at 1200 from the git-go









Ha yeah I know. Well, for several days it seemed impossible to get it to even boot out of 1:1. Finally got passed that but then couldn't get it to stay stable. Even now a couple days later those settings have proved to not be 'truly' 24/7 stable. On some renderings I put it on it would bsod after 6-7 hours. At this point it seems that what it needed is more mch core. I know it seems like I'm already running a lot, but i've tried every nook & cranny on this board and 'moar mch' is the only thing producing any results. Have it at 1.46v now and I'm currently running a rendering on it to make sure it can last at least 24 hours. So far it's lasted far longer than anything else i've tried, so I hope this is it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
On a serious note, I was thinking about getting the OCZ 1200 myself, 4GB worth, then buying a RAMdisk and using my Gskill for that...

I am currently using a software RAMdisk (as of last night) with 1.5GB of RAM dedicated to it for my pagefile; haven't noticed any dramatic differences yet, though. But if I go hardware RAMdisk, then I will use it for something a little more substantial, maybe to house my browser...? Haven't decided yet.

I'm not at all familiar w/ that. What is it?


----------



## Zippit

I got mine in the mail today... if my case dries quick I'll probably be reporting back for help tonight. ^^


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
I got mine in the mail today... if my case dries quick I'll probably be reporting back for help tonight. ^^

Very cool your going to love it. Post your results as you go.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Very cool your going to love it. Post your results as you go.


I will, you can also follow me on the Blade Dancer buildlog in the watercool section.









I'm going to be out of buisness for a while though... I just hurt my ankle and I cant walk.

EDIT: What will be the first thing I should look at?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Have it at 1.46v now


























For what it's worth: MCH INTEL LINK


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*














































For what it's worth: MCH INTEL LINK


Well, trying to keep an eye on it, put a spot fan there to help it out a bit. I'm not terribly surprised tbh, on the 780i I was running 1.55v. I do think i need to bump the ich i/o &/or ich core a nudge more as well, given that when fully loaded my audio will start to get a little choppy.

Anyway, will have to re-adjust the ref's again, w/ some luck that may help pull it back down, but as long as I can keep it reasonably cooled I'm not terribly worried about it (have seen some guys at XS running over 1.5). If it becomes an issue I just wb it (given I can actually find a block for this board).

Edit: Just to note, i can run 490fsb (haven't even tried any higher) w/ the cpu multi dropped down with very little mch core actually. I don't know if maybe it's b/c w/ the cpu downclocked it's not pushing the fsb as hard regardless of the high fsb. But when I start upping the multi, simply adding cpu vcore with it does not work, I have to also add to mch core.....regardless of it previously being stable on low multi/high fsb.


----------



## grishkathefool

That's an interesting observation. You would think that FSB is FSB and Multi is Multi... However, I think it has to do with the fact that the MCH isn't "The FSB". As I understand it, it's where the FSB and the CPU "talk" to each other. That might be why you see this correlation.. If I am wrong in this understanding, Please some one explain it better?

Memory Controller Hub

Quote:

The northbridge on a particular system's motherboard is the most prominent factor in dictating the number, *speed*, and type of CPU(s) and the amount, speed, and type of RAM that can be used


----------



## grishkathefool

Zippit, give us a link to Bladedancer's Build Log?


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Zippit, give us a link to Bladedancer's Build Log?

click


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


That's an interesting observation. You would think that FSB is FSB and Multi is Multi... However, I think it has to do with the fact that the MCH isn't "The FSB". As I understand it, it's where the FSB and the CPU "talk" to each other. That might be why you see this correlation.. If I am wrong in this understanding, Please some one explain it better?

Memory Controller Hub


Well, i always thought of it like the mch is like the spinal cord. It's the junction through which all the other components communicate through. My laymen theory is that even with a high bus speed, when the cpu multi is lowered it's not pushing as much info through the system. When you up the multi & therefore the processing speed, the cpu is going to actually use that bus speed, and push data through the system at a higher rate, thus putting more stress on the northbridge.

I have no idea if that's an accurate assumption or not, but it's the only thing I can come up with w/o doing a bunch of research.


----------



## ACHILEE5

*Easy Blow it to pieces Tool 6*








Anyway, just thought i would have a play with ET6








Any one know, "what's the grayed out numbers in the left collum are? Like the one that says 1.375v for the V-Core








My actual V-Core is 1.216v for *3.8Ghz*








But set at 1.25v in bios. LLC On








Thanks


----------



## grishkathefool

A word of advice, don't use ET6 to overclock. Use it for these two things:
1) to see what your voltages are (the numbers on the right)
2) to incrementally lower voltages after you have set them in the BIOS to test for stability

But, the numbers on the left, I believe, are the VID. On the right are the "set" values in BIOS.

Quote:



My actual V-Core is 1.216v for 3.8Ghz 
But set at 1.25v in bios. LLC On


when you say "actual" do you mean what CPU-Z shows? Because your "actual" vCore is what you enter in the BIOS field, not what CPU-Z shows. CPU-Z shows vdrop and, when under heavy load, vdroop...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Thanks mate








So what are the ones on the left?
Looks to me, that i know more about PLL voltages than Gigabyte


----------



## dennyb

Mine are running different than your's AC. I am presently testing 4.0Ghz,LLC "off". Wanting to see the differences in the values @ prime blend. I have had to jack my V-core in BIOS up to 1.36875v just to get 1.280v in cpuz. What a joke.The greyed out # for v-core is 1.27500v. Almost the opposite of yours


----------



## ACHILEE5

The only thing that i can think it could be. Is i had it set in the bios at 1.3750v when at 4GHz. So it has booted at that Voltage the most?
A bit like when you Load a Saved Setup, in the list are things like* Booted 5* times!
Have you booted a lot at *1.27500v*


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


The only thing that i can think it could be. Is i had it set in the bios at 1.3750v when at 4GHz. So it has booted at that Voltage the most?
A bit like when you Load a Saved Setup, in the list are things like* Booted 5* times!
Have you booted a lot at *1.27500v*










Yes, 1.275v in BIOS is my 3.6Ghz V-core setting (LLC enabled)---my 24/7 overclock


----------



## ACHILEE5

I'm going to check something, cos it might be just all the voltages when i installed ET6








I'll do a restore quick. From a backup drive, and I'll install ET6 at my new "Ultra Low Temp Settings"


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


I'm going to check something, cos it might be just all the voltages when i installed ET6








I'll do a restore quick. From a backup drive, and I'll install ET6 at my new "Ultra Low Temp Settings"










No need to check. You just hit the nail on the head. Everyone of my grey outs are my 3.6Ghz settings. Damn you're good

edit: o'and "bully" for you and your "shiny" settings


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


No need to check. You just hit the nail on the head. Everyone of my grey outs are my 3.6Ghz settings. Damn you're good

edit:* o'and "bully" for you and your "shiny" settings







*










have you ever seem such a low V-Core :








Anyway, as we guessed


----------



## dennyb

ACHILEE5 said:


> have you ever seem such a low V-Core :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have. It looks almost as low as the one I use for my 4.9Gigglehertz setting


----------



## ACHILEE5

dennyb said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever seem such a low V-Core :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have. It looks almost as low as the one I use for my 4.9Gigglehertz setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean the 1.3750v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Vid is 1.225v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just shows how intel don't test the chip to find the Vid


----------



## ichiveritas

Is there a way to disable onboard sound in bios? I didnt see one.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ichiveritas*


Is there a way to disable onboard sound in bios? I didnt see one.


Not that I've noticed, though I haven't been specifically looking for that either.

It's looking like I'm not going to be able to run a decent oc w/ my mem at full speed w/o using an obscene mch core. I tried playing around w/ the refs last night trying to see if some fine tuning would let me lower it but no go. I noticed on XS some ppl's 4.2ghz+ settings w/ 1100+ were running 1.4+mch. So i guess considering that + running 8gb of it 1.46v shouldn't really be unexpected.

A little dissapointing though, as I really wanted to at least get it down to 1.44/1.42. It starts getting pretty hot, so I think I'll have to remove the little blue covers to give the fan some better access to the hs.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Just got my board in im suprised the raid worked perfect no need to redo it havet played with overclocking it yet thats next.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ichiveritas* 
Is there a way to disable onboard sound in bios? I didnt see one.

I use onboard sound,but I always thought that when a sound card was inserted the BIOS automaticlly adopted that venue. I may be wrong tho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Just got my board in im suprised the raid worked perfect no need to redo it havet played with overclocking it yet thats next.

Congrats, good choice , you will like the performance the board will provide for you


----------



## Zippit

So I just started OCing on this baby and I already got it stable on 4Ghz with 1.36vcore

I havnt changed any of the setting yet... just the vcore and FSB.

What should I look at now? Keep pushing it until I reach unstable or something else?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


So I just started OCing on this baby and I already got it stable on 4Ghz with 1.36vcore

I havnt changed any of the setting yet... just the vcore and FSB.

What should I look at now? Keep pushing it until I reach unstable or something else?


Congrats on the new board and nice job on the paint . I'm thinking if you are using LLC you could easily get 4.0 with 1.30625 V-core--1.280v Cpu Term--and somewhere around 1.26 maybe as much as 1.28 MCH Core


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ichiveritas*


Is there a way to disable onboard sound in bios? I didnt see one.


Yes itÂ´s, go to "Integrated Peripherals" and then "Azalia Codec", disabled that and your onboard audio is disabled.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


So I just started OCing on this baby and I already got it stable on 4Ghz with 1.36vcore

I havnt changed any of the setting yet... just the vcore and FSB.

What should I look at now? Keep pushing it until I reach unstable or something else?


How far have you pushed your FSB, ram and do you have any goal?


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Congrats on the new board and nice job on the paint . I'm thinking if you are using LLC you could easily get 4.0 with 1.30625 V-core--1.280v Cpu Term--and somewhere around 1.26 maybe as much as 1.28 MCH Core


I'll try that... I'm going to need a lot of help. I'm used to a 650i with only 3 voltage options.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


How far have you pushed your FSB, ram and do you have any goal?


asfar as possible that is safe 24/7. I'm currently at 445FSBx9


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


I'll try that... I'm going to need a lot of help. I'm used to a 650i with only 3 voltage options.









as far as possible that is safe 24/7. I'm currently at 445FSBx9


Since you have water cooling, keep going until your core temps reach 60* on full load. That's the sweet spot for 45nm dual cores, and 72.4*C is the Intel recommended Maximum.

Try 4.5 with a 500FSB and 1.28-1.3v on the MCH Core. Keep your ram 1:1 as it will be 1000mhz with a 2x multi.

You will probably also need more than 1.4v~1.45v on the vCore


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


Since you have water cooling, keep going until your core temps reach 60* on full load. That's the sweet spot for 45nm dual cores, and 72.4*C is the Intel recommended Maximum.

Try 4.5 with a 500FSB and 1.28-1.3v on the MCH Core. Keep your ram 1:1 as it will be 1000mhz with a 2x multi.

You will probably also need more than 1.4v~1.45v on the vCore


Reaching 60c will take a while. xD I have 2 triple rads.









I'm currently doing 4Ghz with 1.34vcore with ORTHOS running for 10 minutres or so with max temps of high 40's.









Also doesn't high vcore reduce the CPU lifespan?


----------



## ichiveritas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


Yes itÂ´s, go to "Integrated Peripherals" and then "Azalia Codec", disabled that and your onboard audio is disabled.


Thanks is it good enough to disable it in hardware management or should i disable it in bios?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ichiveritas*


Thanks is it good enough to disable it in hardware management or should i disable it in bios?


I have had it on Auto and Disabled in the bios!
Either works








And haven't bothered in Device manager


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Reaching 60c will take a while. xD I have 2 triple rads.









I'm currently doing 4Ghz with 1.34vcore with ORTHOS running for 10 minutres or so with max temps of high 40's.









Also doesn't high vcore reduce the CPU lifespan?

I know this will vary from one system to another w/ different component etc., but I used to have 2 triples as well. Guess what.......temps are better with 1. I would only ever do it again on separate loops or with an extremely low restriction rad (monsta for ex.). Thing is the rad doesn't cool enough to make up for the lack of flow it causes by having too much restriction on the loop.

Just some food for thought is all.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supaspoon* 
I know this will vary from one system to another w/ different component etc., but I used to have 2 triples as well. Guess what.......temps are better with 1. I would only ever do it again on separate loops or with an extremely low restriction rad (monsta for ex.). Thing is the rad doesn't cool enough to make up for the lack of flow it causes by having too much restriction on the loop.

Just some food for thought is all.


Check my sig for my loop... should be enough. And all temps recorded are with the lowest fan speed... if I crank up my fans my CPU never goes over 45c.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
asfar as possible that is safe 24/7. I'm currently at 445FSBx9

You should try FSB 500 4,25GHz ram @ 1200, that should be a pretty good 24/7 OC if you can stay safe, I think it can be tough to reach 4,5GHz with your E8400, consider itÂ´s a C0,

10 min of Orthos is to short to see the temp stabilase, you need 45 - 60 min at least.

Have you run any LinX, should be interesting to see how your WC system handle it.

BTW, stay with 0.760 with the CPU ref and 0.700 - 0720 with the MCH ref ( this is the value shown in bios when CPU Term is 1,20).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ichiveritas* 
Thanks is it good enough to disable it in hardware management or should i disable it in bios?

Disabled it in the bios.


----------



## ichiveritas

thanks disabled in bios!


----------



## grishkathefool

God I definitely need to buy some faster RAM, I hate being stuck at 1066... lol.

Yeah, like I want to run a 2200 - 2400FSB 24/7


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


God I definitely need to buy some faster RAM, I hate being stuck at 1066... lol.

Yeah, like I want to run a 2200 - 2400FSB 24/7










Yeah, my ram is holdin me back somethin awful




























. Oh wait ,

that's not it at all. It's my lousy overclocking skills


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Yeah, my ram is holdin me back somethin awful




























. Oh wait ,

that's not it at all. It's my lousy overclocking skills










But dude, what about that 4.9gig3rhurtzzz setting you got?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


But dude, what about that 4.9gig3rhurtzzz setting you got?










Umm, aahh,hmmm,err. I was lying


----------



## Zippit

Could someone explain what these are?:
CPU PPL
CPU Termination
CPU Reference
MCH Core
MCH/DRAM Reference
MCH Reference
ICH I/O
ICH Core

I have absolutely no idea what they are and what they do. Could you also state what the max save V I should put them on?

Thanks!


----------



## ACHILEE5

I did read that *CPU PPL* should be at *1.5v +/- 5%* and too high will Kill your CPU








*CPU Termination* i set at the lowest voltage my CPU *needs* at my speed!
These are the settings that i use 24/7/365, if it lasts that long








4GHz is all i wanted








Oh, i have LLC ON.


----------



## dennyb

I just had a weird thing happen. I was messing around trying to boot into windows at 500x9 (did succesfully boot at 489x9), when a screen came up and said a change was made in windows and I was no longer activated. I dropped back to my standard 3.6 and when I booted into windows I had to reactivate. Was this due to instability created by the overclock attempt?


----------



## ACHILEE5

The Bus was to fast for M$


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
The Bus was to fast for M$










Yeah, I'm thinkin ol' GG just flat out ran windows. I'll keep her slowed down so M$ doesn't have to run a second shift or Saturday overtime


----------



## ACHILEE5

I has to be said, It's so much easer OCing Duals than Quads


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Could someone explain what these are?:
CPU PPL
CPU Termination
CPU Reference
MCH Core
MCH/DRAM Reference
MCH Reference
ICH I/O
ICH Core


PLL
and
I think it has to do with your core clock...

CPU Termination

From Tom's Hardware
Quote:



The CPU Reference Voltage configures the CPU Vtt voltage via preset ratios


MCH Core is the voltage to the Memory Control Hub. This is the Northbridge and it interacts with the CPU - RAM - I/O (South Bridge).

MCH/DRAM Ref would be the voltage ratio relative to the DRAM and the MCH. Similar to CPU Ref, but I couldn't find anymore info on it.

ICH I/O is 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiki*

is an Intel microchip used as southbridge on motherboards with Intel chipsets (Intel Hub Architecture). As with any other southbridge, the ICH is used to connect and control peripheral devices.


ICH Core ok, to be honest, I am not finding much about it. But it has to do with the ICH chipset too...

Of course, now I am going to have to spend the next several nights searching for better definitions.


----------



## grishkathefool

Oh, and denny, this ones for you.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



I has to be said, It's so much easer OCing Duals than Quads


psshtosh, just double all your voltages, you'll be fine


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Oh, and denny, this ones for you.


Well Grish,







I looked it over and I hereby tender my resignation. I gonna join underclock.net

REP-


----------



## jerjerjer13

will it be able to run smoothly if i put another 4850 1GB in my motherboard... so thats 4850x2 + 4850 (2GB+1GB, respectively)


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jerjerjer13*


will it be able to run smoothly if i put another 4850 1GB in my motherboard... so thats 4850x2 + 4850 (2GB+1GB, respectively)


Of course just double the voltage,you'll be fine


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Well Grish, I looked it over and I hereby tender my resignation. I gonna join underclock.net


I am still laughing at that one brother.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jerjerjer*

will it be able to run smoothly if i put another 4850 1GB in my motherboard... so thats 4850x2 + 4850 (2GB+1GB, respectively)


do what? well, here is an answer, don't know if it's all good though. Oh and read this, it looked good, didn't read it all myself though...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jerjerjer13*


will it be able to run smoothly if i put another 4850 1GB in my motherboard... so thats 4850x2 + 4850 (2GB+1GB, respectively)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Of course just double the voltage,you'll be fine

























You can't tell a new member that


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Of course just double the voltage,you'll be fine


omg, that was so funny, I replied and was laughing so hard I closed the tab that the reply was in without Posting it... hahaha


----------



## ACHILEE5

Look at my sig


----------



## grishkathefool

jerjerjer... by the way, I just noticed your sig rig name... man, there's nothing slow or pokey about your rig.... it looks good to me.

and denny was making a joke about a post I made to him... he didn't mean for you to really double your voltages.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


omg, that was so funny, I replied and was laughing so hard I closed the tab that the reply was in without Posting it... hahaha


I'm betting I don't get the opportunity to resign. "They" are surely going to give me the heave-ho


----------



## grishkathefool

then you'll just have to start a new account as bennyd


----------



## dennyb

My sides are hurting ,my head aches, all I need now is for NoGuru to show up


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


My sides are hurting ,my head aches, all I need now is for NoGuru to show up


I think we are going to vote you out


----------



## Bal3Wolf

havet had much luck with high fsb right now im running 440x8 i wanted to do 500+ on maybe a 7x muti.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I think we are going to vote you out

















I'll punch you in your Adam Lambert eye


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


havet had much luck with high fsb right now im running 440x8 i wanted to do 500+ on maybe a 7x muti.


Well what board do you have? Is your sig wrong?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I'll punch you in your Adam Lambert eye










I would let you because you would break a HIP


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


havet had much luck with high fsb right now im running 440x8 i wanted to do 500+ on maybe a 7x muti.


If it's to get into the 4GHz Club, you need to be fast at hitting the Print Screen key








If so dennyb is your man


----------



## dennyb

Nothing gets by you does it AC? In my defense I had to hit it quick. None of my overclocks last very long


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Nothing gets by you does it AC? In my defense I had to hit it quick. None of my overclocks last very long


Your one of the only people in there that could even start prime95


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Your one of the only people in there that could even start prime95










Well since AC likes you, we will have to post pone the vote.


----------



## dennyb

Thanks AC


----------



## grishkathefool

*@Bal3Wolf*

all jocularity aside... your sig rig lists a DFI MoBo... are you trying to hit 500x7 on a EP45-UD3P? If so, with what CPU?


----------



## ACHILEE5

I don't know why I'm laughing, i just failed prime at 1 hour 45 min


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


I don't know why I'm laughing, i just failed prime at 1 hour 45 min










With what kind of set up?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


I don't know why I'm laughing, i just failed prime at 1 hour 45 min










That would be "party" time for me. Longest I ever made it was 3 min and 14 sec, but it was @ stock speed when I set that record


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
With what kind of set up?

I think it was caused by me prating about with Everest








But i know it isn't getting hot, so i have closed Everest


----------



## NoGuru

AC you need to bump your MCH up a little.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
*@Bal3Wolf*

all jocularity aside... your sig rig lists a DFI MoBo... are you trying to hit 500x7 on a EP45-UD3P? If so, with what CPU?

q6600 and yes i have the Gigabyte EP45-UD3P i just hadet updated my profile yet. So far iv managed to ge 487x7 on 1.23vcore with loadline on.


----------



## jerjerjer13

so.... can i put another 4850 on my rig? thats 4850x2 + 4850

i have two options one is above, the other is to buy another 4850x2 thats 4850x2+4850x2

but a friend told me that two 4850x2s on p45 mobo wont work?

kindly clarify pls.. thank you


----------



## mr.derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jerjerjer13*


so.... can i put another 4850 on my rig? thats 4850x2 + 4850

i have two options one is above, the other is to buy another 4850x2 thats 4850x2+4850x2

but a friend told me that two 4850x2s on p45 mobo wont work?

kindly clarify pls.. thank you


4850x2's crossfiring with a 4850 or 4850x2 can be iffy. Just look around and find anybody with a crossfired 4850x2 that has your board because you might run into compatibility problems. You could email gig about it. Since 4850 x2's are sapphire's creation instead of ati's, compatibility can become issue with some motherboards not having support for it.


----------



## jerjerjer13

up


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
I think it was caused by me prating about with Everest








But i know it isn't getting hot, so i have closed Everest









Well I bumped up the V-Core a notch and








My work here is done


----------



## dennyb

@ AC--very nice. What were your max temps on the cores during test? I get 63/61/59/59 max @ 4.0Ghz. I feel like mine are acceptable for a quad but could be better. I'm thinking your dual had much better temps.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ AC--very nice. What were your max temps on the cores during test? I get 63/61/59/59 max @ 4.0Ghz. I feel like mine are acceptable for a quad but could be better. I'm thinking your dual had much better temps.


Hello mate








My cooler isn't so good







The cores were at 59c and 64c max, giving me CPU temps of 56c








It's funny, i upped the V-Core a notch but it didn't show in Everest








But it did get it stable








I thought it was the V-Core playing me about as it was just on the edge, and when i was messing about while running Prime95 is when it let go








I have now saved the settings in the bios, calling it 4GHz Happy








I have the Ram at 1:1 with my FSB with my timings as tight as their spec.
I was Stable before, but then saw my PLL was at 1.6







and at that i have read it will knock out Cores and kill my CPU








So for now 4GHz will do, any more i have to start spanking the system








Still, 4Ghz is ok for a CO stepping


----------



## dennyb

To my way of thinking any CPU,any stepping, stable @ 4.0 is quite an accomplishment. You have done very well. I just submitted a 4.4Ghz screenie for the 4.0 Ghz OC club. Ofcourse I did not attempt to test for stability. I have not yet tried to get stable at anything over 4.0,so I really don't know if ol' GG can do it. That will be something to work on down the road. Old folks are slow


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol i should get a screenie of my quad at 4ghz its to hot to run that stable tho.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Lol i should get a screenie of my quad at 4ghz its to hot to run that stable tho.

Yeah, I agree screenshots are the easy part. Getting a CPU and board to run stable @ high clocks is another story altogether. I am hoping (down the road) to get 4.1 or 4.2 stable. It remains to be seen if that will happen. I do think the quads are harder to clock than the duals

I see you are a Kentucky guy,just noticed that. Watchout for Grish and NoGuru

@ Grish--Don't go there brother







You know what I mean


----------



## Zippit

I'm currently at 4Ghz stable with 500x8.









I'm going to try and get 533 stable so I can run my mem 1:1 at 1066Mhz.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
I'm currently at 4Ghz stable with 500x8.









I'm going to try and get 533 stable so I can run my mem 1:1 at 1066Mhz.









With your cooling,it shouldn't be too hard to get there on an 8 multi. If you decide to run4.0ghz ,you could also choose 445x9 and get 1:1 with B-strap and 2.4 multi


----------



## Zippit

Well if I want any higher then 4Ghz my CPU asks for 1.4v... which to me is kinda scary altough the absolute max is 1.45v


----------



## Bal3Wolf

What kinda mch do you guys add for over 500fsb ?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


What kinda mch do you guys add for over 500fsb ?


I see some of these guys using around 1.300v @ 500FSB . I used 1.320MCH Core @ 500 but I was not stable for long , so my settings are suspect.


----------



## morph

Regarding my problem reaching 4GHz, i've seem to kind of sort it out. Using 1.35 vcore with LLC enabled resulted in a almost imediate p95/orthos/linx crash. So for the fun of it, i've tryed disabling LLC and using 1.375 vcore (which is 1.312 to 1.328 as shown by CPU-Z under load). Pretty stable for now with lovwer temps, and I haven't even adjusted anything else except vtt which is 1.26 and mch which is 1.3, everything else is set to normal. But I strongly feel those could be lowered.
Anyone else has seen this before?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morph* 
Regarding my problem reaching 4GHz, i've seem to kind of sort it out. Using 1.35 vcore with LLC enabled resulted in a almost imediate p95/orthos/linx crash. So for the fun of it, i've tryed disabling LLC and using 1.375 vcore (which is 1.312 to 1.328 as shown by CPU-Z under load). Pretty stable for now with lovwer temps, and I haven't even adjusted anything else except vtt which is 1.26 and mch which is 1.3, everything else is set to normal. But I strongly feel those could be lowered.
Anyone else has seen this before?

I've never had any luck with LLC/vdroop control on any board I've worked with. The best boards don't need it anyway.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
What kinda mch do you guys add for over 500fsb ?

1.3v MCH core

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
I've never had any luck with LLC/vdroop control on any board I've worked with. The best boards don't need it anyway.









With mine on it eliminates it completely!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morph* 
Regarding my problem reaching 4GHz, i've seem to kind of sort it out. Using 1.35 vcore with LLC enabled resulted in a almost imediate p95/orthos/linx crash. So for the fun of it, i've tryed disabling LLC and using 1.375 vcore (which is 1.312 to 1.328 as shown by CPU-Z under load). Pretty stable for now with lovwer temps, and I haven't even adjusted anything else except vtt which is 1.26 and mch which is 1.3, everything else is set to normal. But I strongly feel those could be lowered.
Anyone else has seen this before?

Same boards,even same CPUs in many cases -but differing results. One would think that the results would be very close,but the fact of the matter is they(results) vary widely. I am betting if you need any adjustment it will be a bump up in vtt.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
I've never had any luck with LLC/vdroop control on any board I've worked with. The best boards don't need it anyway.









My board needs it . My overclocks are poor without it

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
1.3v MCH core

With mine on it eliminates it completely!

Not completely for me, but it definitely improves my voltage stabilty,thus I can use less voltage in my OC attempts


----------



## grishkathefool

Ok, I read a little bit about the PLL and here is what I gather. At stock or near stock speeds, the BIOS feeds 'x' volts to the PLL to regulate the CPU frequency. The PLL is where the FSB MHz is multiplied by the clock/cycles to make the CPU frequency; or, in other words, where the 400MHz FSB is multiplied by the 9 Clock Ratio to make the 3.6GHz CPU freq.

So, when you start multiplying higher FSBs to make higher overall CPU freqs, you need higher voltage to the PLL for it to operate.

According to this article, our MoBo can handle quite a bit of PLL, they pushed 1.72v through theirs. According to the Intel spec sheet, the PLL for an E8400 is 1.5v +/- 5%...

Ima tell you what, that article I linked above really speaks highly for our beloved board. denny, you should definitely read it, they used quads in the article.


----------



## fonzye

make sure tommorow there is somebody


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Achilles*
My work here is done

You plan on running that 4GHz set up 24/7 but only ran Prime for 4 hours?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fonzye*
make sure tommorow there is somebody

???


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
I've never had any luck with LLC/vdroop control on any board I've worked with. The best boards don't need it anyway.









works very well with my UD3P but cpu temps are hotter with it enabled though.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
You plan on running that 4GHz set up 24/7 but only ran Prime for 4 hours?

Hello mate








I will still monitor my temps, and see how it goes








But the worst thing that could happen, is it could crash while I'm playing Crysis








As all my important PC stuff, is done on my laptop








And this i just a Games Machine


----------



## NoGuru

Well some of you know I have a P4 651 in my machine right now. Its a 3.2Ghz with 2mb cache running @ 4.42 right now. Tried for 4.60 but kept crashing. Funny thing is that the volts for this in bios only go to 1.40 and that's what I was pumping to it. This is a fun little practice chip.
I am going to send it to two of my favorite friends here and let them each keep it for 2 weeks each. All they have to do is overclock it as high as possible and keep a log of there settings. How do I decide which one gets it first?
Oh yeah here is the link to 4.57
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=592408

Edit: OPPS missed the 5 in 4.57


----------



## grishkathefool

Liar, that link is to 4.5GHz









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Achilees*

I will still monitor my temps, and see how it goes 
But the worst thing that could happen, is it could crash while I'm playing Crysis 
As all my important PC stuff, is done on my laptop


Oh, well in that case. I stopped playing Crysis, though. I got tired of not finding Saves I know I made....

So, I made another run at 535x9. 
vCore 1.5125
vTerm 1.38 - 1.4
PLL 1.5 - 1.63
MCH Core 1.36 - 1.4

Still no luck. After reading that article I linked, though, and grunion testing the waters at >1.5vCore, I am going to keep trying.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


According to this article, our MoBo can handle quite a bit of PLL, they pushed 1.72v through theirs. According to the Intel spec sheet, the PLL for an E8400 is 1.5v +/- 5%...

Ima tell you what, that article I linked above really speaks highly for our beloved board. denny, you should definitely read it, they used quads in the article.


Thanks for the article. A very good read indeed. It sure does shed some light on why I am not having much luck north of 4.0Ghz. The voltages they were running on the Q9550 w/4Gb ram were shocking to me. I'm going to have to grow a "set" before attempting anything close to those values. I gotta take an extra blood pressure pill just from reading those #s. If I were to actually try to emplement them, I would need EMS on standby.

They (Anand Tech)seem to have changed their stance on LLC. They spoke favorably toward it.--Thanks again,much appreciated


----------



## Dryadsoul

Have some faith and grow a set, dennyb.

I ran my Q9550 @ 4.27Ghz @ 1.59v on the BioStar Tpowei45, without a coronary occlusion. And I'm 58.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Have some faith and grow a set, dennyb.

I ran my Q9550 @ 4.27Ghz @ 5.9v on the BioStar Tpowei45, without a coronary occlusion. And I'm 58.










"Dumb and Dumber" Old people are slow and dangerous behind the wheel still serve some purpose in society. Quote from Jim Carry.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


"Dumb and Dumber" Old people are slow and dangerous behind the wheel still serve some purpose in society. Quote from Jim Carry.

















I'm just old not Asian.









And I don't care for "cages", I ride MC's


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


I'm just old not Asian.









And I don't care for "cages", I ride MC's










LMAO 
Hey your 5Ghz is in the 4Ghz club. Makes me feel small now


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Have some faith and grow a set, dennyb.

I will admit that they are starting to "swell". Before I stared hanging out with Grish and One Eye I was scared to even try north of 4.0. Now I'm doing "mini" suicide runs before I scurry back to 3.6 land

I ran my Q9550 @ 4.27Ghz @ 5.9v on the BioStar Tpowei45, without a coronary occlusion. And I'm 58.










You are just a kid-I'm 64 and have had 6 by-passes. NoGuru caused them









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


"Dumb and Dumber" Old people are slow and dangerous behind the wheel still serve some purpose in society. Quote from Jim Carry.

















Yeah, we smell funny too

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LMAO 
Hey your 5Ghz is in the 4Ghz club. Makes me feel small now










That's the first thing you have said that we agree on














small


----------



## ACHILEE5

Hey bud








What mother board Temps are you all getting








Is 143c high, the box said 50c cooler! What, 50c cooler than you Cook Chicken








I wouldn't mind, but it is melting my Case








Oh, edit it's 43c That would be temp sensor "1" 43


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 







Hey bud








What mother board Temps are you all getting








Is 143c high, the box said 50c cooler! What, 50c cooler than you Cook Chicken








I wouldn't mind, but it is melting my Case








Oh, edit it's 43c That would be temp sensor "1" 43









Are you tryin' to speak "Kentucky" (Hey bud)? You guys are posed ta say "cheers" an "Talley ho the fox". We say "Hey bud" and "nab that ------". Anyway I don't have a program that tells me my board temps. Which one would you suggest I use?
We cook our chickens on a gas grill,but I won't argue the point.


----------



## jerjerjer13

i manage to get a stable setting of 525x8 in my E8400... would you like me to share the settings?

i tried to set my settings at 533x8.5 but no luck...

F8


----------



## ACHILEE5

Fair do's guv. I use Everest Ultimate


----------



## dennyb

@ jerjerjer13 not AC--Now those are nice voltages and a very nice overclock as well. Finally somebody showed up who knows how to overclock Rep+ for you

Fair do's guv


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



5.9v






















































*@ denny*, RealTemp, put a shortcut in your Startup folder and make sure that the TJ Max is set right in the Settings Tab.
andyou are trying to get the boot, aren't you... you can't rep someone just for doing something right... rep is for when you learn something.

*@jerjerjer* good job. what is on Auto still? I still can't believe how high your VID is... 1.85v PLL... geeze loouise... 1.3975vCore VID, if that E8400 is still new, I would RMA it, those VIDs are outside of INTEL's specs.


----------



## jerjerjer13

nothing is in auto... all settings are manual adjusted from bios...

i dont know why my cpu pll shows 1.85 on startup..

pls be advise that these numbers are different from bios and ET6

meaning if you put 1.5v in bios, in ET6 it will show lower than 1.5..

anyone can explain me why my CPU PLL is so high?

and can share a setting of 533x8.5


----------



## xguntherc

I know this is the UD3P thread, but I just got the UD3L installed for a new build.

I'm wondering if there's any details I need to know. I'm about to install Win 7 to it with a Q6600. 1.21vid L737.. Is there any info i need to know. I've heard great things about this board. It's a budget build that is why I got the UD3L instead of P. It's for my parents new system with my old parts.

Also, The NB has pushpins, and it's NOT tight.. I can actually wiggle the NB. is that bad? and should I pull them out and replace the TIM. I've heard the Ultra Durable and other features makes these boards and the NB really cool. should I just leave it be. They wont be overclocking or anything. I'm just worried as the pushpins aren't very tight.

Other than that all went well. I've booted the system, but turned off after I saw the UD3 screen as I didn't have OS disk in yet.

Any info would be great. I'm exited to try this board over my 750i for a change.

Thanks!

edit* and the stock BIOS is fine right, since I'm running just a Q6600 at 3.0 or less, and 4GB of ram, nothing special. I don't need the latest and greatest BIOS do I. this PC wont get any extreme use.


----------



## jerjerjer13

speaking of NB, i noticed that my NB_MCH (the one with a GiGaByte word) is kind a hot, the heat can not be tolerated by i think 3 seconds... is this normal or what?... and addition the one with the "ultra durable" word is cold << i think this is due to my intake at the back of the case


----------



## dennyb

grishkathefool said:


> *@ denny*, RealTemp, put a shortcut in your Startup folder and make sure that the TJ Max is set right in the Settings Tab.
> 
> I've got realtemp and coretemp -both @ tj max 100
> andyou are trying to get the boot, aren't you... you can't rep someone just for doing something right... rep is for when you learn something.
> 
> Yes you can -look at my rep and I don't do anything right and I don't learn very easy. Not really tryin to get the boot,I just need a muzzle.
> 
> I'm fairly certain the other old guy's fingers got tired and he left out the 1 in front of the 59v. We can't be counted on for much


----------



## NoGuru

I think my NB was loose to but I replaced it with a thermaltake. But nothing you need to do if your not overclocking.

@jerjer You can pry the Gigabyte plate off with a screwdriver to release the heat. Its held on by thermal pads. And since you are OC it I would reaply some TIM.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


I know this is the UD3P thread, but I just got the UD3L installed for a new build.

I'm wondering if there's any details I need to know. I'm about to install Win 7 to it with a Q6600. 1.21vid L737.. Is there any info i need to know. I've heard great things about this board. It's a budget build that is why I got the UD3L instead of P. It's for my parents new system with my old parts.

Also, The NB has pushpins, and it's NOT tight.. I can actually wiggle the NB. is that bad? and should I pull them out and replace the TIM. I've heard the Ultra Durable and other features makes these boards and the NB really cool. should I just leave it be. They wont be overclocking or anything. I'm just worried as the pushpins aren't very tight.

Other than that all went well. I've booted the system, but turned off after I saw the UD3 screen as I didn't have OS disk in yet.

Any info would be great. I'm exited to try this board over my 750i for a change.

Thanks!

edit* and the stock BIOS is fine right, since I'm running just a Q6600 at 3.0 or less, and 4GB of ram, nothing special. I don't need the latest and greatest BIOS do I. this PC wont get any extreme use.


I had no problems First boot, Just flicked all settings to Normal, checking they looked right and i was off


----------



## dennyb

@ xguntherc--Be sure to check the ram voltage and timings . The board defaults to 1.8v and you need to set the boot order to CDROM as first boot


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I'm fairly certain the other old guy's fingers got tired and he left out the 1 in front of the 59v. We can't be counted on for much


Fixed, Damn oldtimers..............









And thanks for delegating me to the "other old guy"...









Everest Ultimate shows my core temps @ 28-30ÂºC.

But, since it couldn't recognize my mobo at install it shows my CPU @ 254ÂºC...


----------



## jerjerjer13

*@ NOGURO*

mind if i have a look at your MoBo... you did pry your NB right?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jerjerjer13*


*@ NOGURO*

mind if i have a look at your MoBo... you did pry your NB right?


I'll throw up a pic for you in a second.

And removing both the blue covers, and fresh TIM on both NB/Mosfets nets lower temps, especially with a fan added.









Here's that pic. I placed the blue plate horizontally to catch the air from the 120mm to the left.


----------



## NoGuru

Great idea turning the top. I don't have my camera right now but I took both of the MOSFET and NB coolers off. Then I began to twist the connection bar until it came out of the MOSFET side. Then replaced the MOSFET cooler and put an Extreme spirit ll on the NB.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im not happy with this board so far its dang picky i could run 3.2ghz on stock vcore and 3.6ghz on 1.31-1.33 vcore on my dfi not working out that way at all on this board. And whats with cpu pll when its on auto it jumps way up like 1.7-1.8 is that normal and ok for a q6600.


----------



## jerjerjer13

will someone pls share a setting of 533x8.5 on E8400 With ET6 screen shot pls... stable pls...


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jerjerjer13* 
will someone pls share a setting of 533x8.5 on E8400 With ET6 screen shot pls... stable pls...

LOL, Hale Ya, I'd like to see that as well


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Im not happy with this board so far its dang picky i could run 3.2ghz on stock vcore and 3.6ghz on 1.31-1.33 vcore on my dfi not working out that way at all on this board. And whats with cpu pll when its on auto it jumps way up like 1.7-1.8 is that normal and ok for a q6600.


It can be a bit picky until you have tamed it, 1.7 -1.8 is to much, donÂ´t leave CPU PLL or any other volt on auto, it throw more volt then it needs.

HereÂ´s is a Q6600 @ 450 3,6GHz, just to show what kind of volt I used to run it, it was with 2x1 ram though but at DDR2-1200MHz, hope it can help some.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *jerjerjer13*


will someone pls share a setting of 533x8.5 on E8400 With ET6 screen shot pls... stable pls...


HereÂ´s one with FSB 550 multi 7, donÂ´t mind the low core speed I was just checking how for I could go with a stable high FSB.


----------



## NoGuru

Ghostleader where have you been? Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## Ghostleader

Have been busy having fun testing/comparing which one of my boards I should use in OCN 3DMark Challenge - Benchmarking Contest, it seems like Rampage Extreme have the edge even though itÂ´s harder to go past FSB 500 with my Q9650 then the UD3P, seems like it gonna be hard to beat those i7 though, so it seems like that i7 rig is coming closer







, the challenge ends 1st of august so I have plenty of time.

Otherwise I just lurk and browse the OCN forum and other forums just to read and get hold on some useful info.









I see that youÂ´re rather busy helping people in this thread, keep up the good work mate.









It seems like Gigabyte gonna release some new boards and this one should probably be the last ultimate LGA775 DDR2 board to have.









Courtesy of Hardwarecanucks


----------



## stevenma188

dammm i want the UD5. this is what i hate about computers. As soon as you buy something, something better comes out. Oh well, the UD3 is more than good enough, and is 24 power phases really necessary? An example of this is the UD3 vs Asus Maximus II Formula. Although the Maximus had 16 (i believe) power phases, seems the UD3 still OCs better than it.


----------



## NoGuru

Kool good luck with the challenge.


----------



## grishkathefool

533x8.5, BuT iTs NoT StABle!!! or at least, its untested.

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
CPU = Model E8400
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = Gskill PC2-8500 8GB

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8    
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: .5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4531MHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 533MHz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:  1066MHz
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 7
tRCD .............................................: 7
tRP.................................................: 7
tRAS..............................................: 20

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: ?
tWTR..........................................: ?
tWR............................................: ?
tRFC...........................................: ?
tRTP...........................................: ?
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................: 1.425
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.3
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.5
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: .76

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.34
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: .70
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: .90
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.5
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.0
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............:
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:

[/CODE]
like I said, I would RMA that chip.


----------



## NoGuru

Did a little cooler test. It's related because its on a EP45-UD3P








http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...es-tmg-i1.html


----------



## NYM

Guys, i realised i cannot indentify whether my board is rev1.0 or 1.1  (maybe i've been downloading the wrong bios)

CPU-Z is not able to do that. Suggestions?


----------



## stevenma188

If i remember correctly, the revision is physically written on the board somewhere.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


Guys, i realised i cannot indentify whether my board is rev1.0 or 1.1  (maybe i've been downloading the wrong bios)

CPU-Z is not able to do that. Suggestions?


The revision is marked on the corner of the mobo just below the SPDIF and CD IN headers.

It's the corner closest to your PCI slots.

If it came with the F6 bios, it's most likely rev. 1.0


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


Guys, i realised i cannot indentify whether my board is rev1.0 or 1.1  (maybe i've been downloading the wrong bios)

CPU-Z is not able to do that. Suggestions?


Yes it is on the board, but I think the revisions where for the heatsinks.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes it is on the board, but I think the revisions where for the heatsinks.


Why release different BIOS's for a cooler?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Why release different BIOS's for a cooler?


True. I'm going to look into this now.

Edit: There is no difference in bios between the two. F4 through F9 are all the same. Mostly energy saving features which unfortunately for us Overclockers does not do us any good.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 
Guys, i realised i cannot indentify whether my board is rev1.0 or 1.1  (maybe i've been downloading the wrong bios)

CPU-Z is not able to do that. Suggestions?

It also says on the box


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:

Guys, i realised i cannot indentify whether my board is rev1.0 or 1.1  (maybe i've been downloading the wrong bios)

CPU-Z is not able to do that. Suggestions?
It is on the far bottom left corner of the board. F9 works for either, I think.

READ THIS LINK BIOS Flashing - A How To. ITS FOR GIGABYTE BOARDS.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



will someone pls share a setting of 533x8.5 on E8400 With ET6 screen shot pls... stable pls...


Here is the screen of ET6 for 533x8.5, but as I said, I haven't stress tested this build.


----------



## Zippit

Daftpunk fan I take it?


----------



## grishkathefool

The one song, yeah... its addicting and apropos. I haven't heard much else of them, except some crappy versions at youtube. You're the first person to catch that, by the way.


----------



## grishkathefool

I just noticed that you are from the Netherlands, Zipp. I have heard that you all have terrific ISP's there. What kind of bandwidth do you get for what monthly charge?


----------



## Zippit

I have 20Mbit down and 8Mbit up for around 15~20 euro's a month with unlimited bandwidth.









I'm a fan of daftpunk myself.


----------



## Extreme_kid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


I have 20Mbit down and 8Mbit up for around 15~20 euro's a month with unlimited bandwidth.










Thats amaaazing for that price , just remembered how much Ive hated Canada for this 16MB


----------



## grishkathefool

zarusprime, you have been logged for being a mean troll.

wow, zippit, that is an amazing package. I pay $45/mo for 10Mb/1Mb...

*jealous

shoot, even you have a better connection that me, Extreme.


----------



## grishkathefool

... in honor of this, the 3400th post, I will run tonight at 400x8.5

rebooting now

and so:


----------



## stevenma188

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
I have 20Mbit down and 8Mbit up for around 15~20 euro's a month with unlimited bandwidth.

















....WOW I NEED TO MOVE!

I pay $60 a month for 5MBit Down/ 800KBit Up, all with a 60GB cap, which we bust every month and get charged for. Dam you Rogers.


----------



## xguntherc

So should I just use Easy Tune that came with my UD3L to overclock, as the BIOS is a little weird coming from a 750i.. it has MUCH more settings, which I like because I was severely limited by my 750i's settings. I couldn't take my FSB/VTT past 1.4 pretty lame. So I'm exited to see how this board does on a L737 Q6600


----------



## Kahuna513

Just got mine. Very very very very impressed. Flawless. Hoping to see what crossfire & stability are like! Coming from 650i, wooo


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
So should I just use Easy Tune that came with my UD3L to overclock, as the BIOS is a little weird coming from a 750i.. it has MUCH more settings, which I like because I was severely limited by my 750i's settings. I couldn't take my FSB/VTT past 1.4 pretty lame. So I'm exited to see how this board does on a L737 Q6600

You will be much better off to use the BIOS to overclock and only use the ET feature to monitor the voltages applied. ET will apply way too much voltage for the selected speeds. Most guys set voltage in BIOS then pull up ET-"tuner"-clk "advance"-clk "voltage". That will get you to a page where you can monitor all the voltages that have been applied. The main voltages In BIOS to be concerned with are--CPU V-Core-CPU Term -and MCH Core. As for as "ref" voltages Grish and NoGuru would be a good source for info on how and when to use them.

My stable BIOS settings for 4.0 are as follows--V-core=1.30625--Term1.280-MCH Core=1.280. Could most likely get by with 1.260 MCH Core. I use LLC


----------



## grishkathefool

As denny said, for the most part, no.

However, you could click on the 3.6GHz button and then reboot to BIOS to see what it looks like. It is a good place to begin. But, as denny said, ET6 tends to overvolt.

Quote:



A word of advice, don't use ET6 to overclock. Use it for these two things:
1) to see what your voltages are (the numbers on the right)
2) to incrementally lower voltages after you have set them in the BIOS to test for stability


When I said that to Achilees I wasn't being totally clear. What I meant by not to use it to overclock was regarding the ability to change the FSB in the Advanced tab.

There are hundreds of posts regarding tweaking this board with the CPU you have, I am sure. If you have more specific questions, though, we are happy to field them for you.


----------



## slickwilly

This is a long thread, I did read through the first 12 pages
My question
I just ordered the EP45-UD3R from Newegg, I compared it to the EP45-UD3P and the only diff. I saw was 1 PCIe X16 vers. 2 PCIe is this correct?


----------



## dennyb

I recently acquired Everest Ultimate and have just begun to play with it. That would be "pratt about" for you AC.







I decided to run "stress CPU" test to see how it compares to sm. fft in prime. Ok, with the exact same BIOS settings it was stable @ 3.6 and 4.0. I did experience better temps in Everest. My 4.0 prime temps=63/61/59/59--Everest=60/53/56/56. So,that's a plus.

On the downside,I seem to get a lag time switching between screens on the forum. (a few seconds) I do not get any lag when testing in prime. Is this normal for Everest? One more question -Do you select more than one test category at a time? If so, what combination of tests do you select? Thanks.

@ Slickwilly--The UD3P has an extra lan and has dolby sound


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


This is a long thread, I did read through the first 12 pages
My question
I just ordered the EP45-UD3R from Newegg, I compared it to the EP45-UD3P and the only diff. I saw was 1 PCIe X16 vers. 2 PCIe is this correct?


The other difference is, the *"R"* has only *one LAN port *and the *"R"* doesn't have the *Encryption chip *that the "P" has









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I recently acquired Everest Ultimate and have just begun to play with it. That would be "pratt about" for you AC.







I decided to run "stress CPU" test to see how it compares to sm. fft in prime. Ok, with the exact same BIOS settings it was stable @ 3.6 and 4.0. I did experience better temps in Everest. My 4.0 prime temps=63/61/59/59--Everest=60/53/56/56. So,that's a plus.

On the downside,I seem to get a lag time switching between screens on the forum. (a few seconds) I do not get any lag when testing in prime. Is this normal for Everest? One more question -Do you select more than one test category at a time? If so, what combination of tests do you select? Thanks.


Hello Mate








I don't know







But I'll have a butchers now








Edit:
Well i had a look, and it would seem it runs 4 tests at once! 
And wow, does it slow the PC down while it is running








*denny,* how long did you run it for?


----------



## dennyb

@ AC--The first test I ran was using the 4 tests that are pre-selected at my 3.6 settings. I had better temps,but slow PC operation,making me think that Everest stress testing must be more intense than prime. The next test was @ 4.0 but I only selected "stress CPU". Results are similar to earlier3.6 test-better temps,slow PC. So, that is pointing to the CPU part as being very demanding,but I won't know for sure until I test 4.0 at other settings to see if PC responds quicker.
As to how long did I run? I am still running 4.0 test ---better than 4 hrs into it and counting. Temps are still very good.

"but I'll have a butchers now"--I'm scratchin my head and my booty on that one-all I'm comin' up with is smelly splinters. You English guys talk funny-------butchers=a look see?

edit: @ Dryadsoul---apologies for callin' you the"other old guy". Why you're not even drawing social security yet--my bad


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



"but I'll have a butchers now"--I'm scratchin my head and my booty on that one-all I'm comin' up with is smelly splinters. You English guys talk funny-------butchers=a look see?

edit: @ Dryadsoul---apologies for callin' you the"other old guy". Why you're not even drawing social security yet--my bad


God I love you guys... my eyes are teary everytime I log on and catch up...

The other difference between the P and the R is the P is short a Q...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


God I love you guys... my eyes are teary everytime I log on and catch up...

The other difference between the P and the R is the P is short a Q...


Hey,I got it,I got it!!--a play on the alphabet---you made a joke


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
"but I'll have a butchers now"--I'm scratchin my head and my booty on that one-all I'm comin' up with is smelly splinters. You English guys talk funny-------butchers=a look see?

edit: @ Dryadsoul---apologies for callin' you the"other old guy". Why you're not even drawing social security yet--my bad

It's Cockney Rhyming Slang, "to have a butcher's" means to have a look, butcher's hook= Look.

It's popular with all the Neds and chavs in Scotland as well.

No problem with the old guy comment, just used to being "The" old guy.


----------



## dennyb

ACHILEE5 said:


> The other difference is, the *"R"* has only *one LAN port *and the *"R"* doesn't have the *Encryption chip *that the "P" has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll have a butchers now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Well i had a look, and it would seem it runs 4 tests at once!
> And wow, does it slow the PC down while it is running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *denny,* how long did you run it for?
> 
> I just finished 8 hours Everest "CPU" stress test-4.0Ghz @ 1.30625 V-core,1.280 CPU Term,and 1.280 MCH Core---CPUZ =1.280v. Temps remained very good but did creep up a tad (between butchers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )to a max of 61/53/57/57. My impression of Everest stress test is it must be fairly intense as the PC slowed to where you would think you were running Windows 98 on dial-up.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*
> 
> 
> It's Cockney Rhyming Slang, "to have a butcher's" means to have a look, butcher's hook= Look.
> 
> It's popular with all the Neds and chavs in Scotland as well.
> 
> No problem with the old guy comment, just used to being "The" old guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning a whole new vocabulary since joining OCN. Got an Englishman teaching me Cockney slang and a guy who lives on a volcano explaining it to me. I am getting way too hootie toot for the holler that I live in


----------



## grishkathefool

I love WA, DRyad, now I am jealous yet again.


----------



## NoGuru

Holler=bottom of a valley I think.
Don't forget we got Youpers he in da Michigan.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Youpers he in da Michigan


???


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i got 3.2ghz stable with 1.26vcore load line on i cant get anything stable unless i turn that on aint happy yet tho my dfi could run 3.6ghz on same vcore going to have to keep playing with it i guess.


----------



## Dryadsoul

You need to bump up your vcore. That q6600 is 65nm and can take more volts then our 45nm C2D's.

@ dennyb.......We ain't got many a holler here, but we got lots of ridges to run and stumps to jump.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

this q6600 is a low vid one has been stable at 1.26 vcore on 2 differt boards i just aint found the right settings on this gigabyte yet i guess The photo is from my dfi p35 i had befor it died im getting somewhere tonight tho i got in windows at 3600mhz without freezing at post.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Yeah, even with LLC on this board still produces around .05vdroop.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

righ now im stress testing 3560mhz @ 1.26 vcore so far good seems when i get over 450fsb i have problems getting it stable.


----------



## henrybravo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Yeah, even with LLC on this board still produces around .05vdroop.


.05???

This doesn't sound right so I just checked my board. I'm getting .01 - .02 drop using prime95 small fft's.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *henrybravo*


.05???

This doesn't sound right so I just checked my board. I'm getting .01 - .02 drop using prime95 small fft's.


You're right, my bad, had it backwards.









Just checked on my q9550 and under load Vdroop was -.025V with LLC enabled and -.05V with it disabled.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Are my voltages ok i know vcore is fine but im not real sure about the other ones but playing with them and i thk im stable at 3600mhz now.


----------



## Dryadsoul

That's looking good.









Don't worry about the CPU PLL being to high, as mine runs 1.70v @ 4.25Ghz.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I saw some posts saying it could kill the cpu is why i worked on keeping it low. I think these settings are stable other then playing with vcore a little bit.


----------



## Dryadsoul

After I reach a stable OC I like see how low I can take the vcore and remain stable.

You've got a really good low vid chip!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ya on this board it needs 1.31vcore to be stable maybe 1.32 or 1.33 but on my dfi it was stable with 1.26 lol.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Probably due to the vdroop, gonna search for a pencil mod.


----------



## morph

@Bal3Wolf: don't you have LLC enaled?

As for myself, it seems I've finally found my way to 4GHz stable settings. Running small fft's for now, then gonna move up to large and if that's stable, I'll probably try decreasing MCH voltage and probably Vcore. Temps so far are in the low to mid 60's on each core and about 60 for CPU.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea i have llc enabled this board is just needing more vcore for my cpu at same clock as my old dfi.


----------



## dennyb

Trying for 4.1 Ghz today. First attempt -unsuccessful. Threw error in small fft @ 3 min. mark. Only change so far in BIOS was 1 bump up in V-core to 1.3125v. Now going to add another bump in v-core and 1 in vtt. Will edit post as needed.

edit:also raised pll to 1.570--15 min -temps ok ,low to mid 60's (1.296v CPUZ) Worker #4 failed @ 15 min. mark









edit: New settings= V-core-1.3250, vtt-1.300, MCH-1.300, pll-1.570. (CPUZ still 1.296v) My rig seems to be fairly efficient @4.0 and below. North of 4.0 it asks for dramatic increases for very little performance increase.--- Just failed again . #4 -rounding was 0.5 ,expected less than 0.4--16 min mark. Going to increase vtt and MCH,& put PLL back to stock. See what happens.









edit: New settings= V-core-1.33125, vtt-1.320, mch-1.320,pll back to 1.50. CPUZ load still 1.296 --idle-1.312. Not getting much for my money North of 4.0. Feedin this nag a lot of hay for 100 Mhz







---1 hour/5 min and she hasn't puked







---Can't turn my back on her -out for a while and she puked again @ 1 hr. 19 min.-# 4 again







. One more time

edit: I am a complete failure at overclocking. If it wasn't for telling jokes i couldn't do diddley squat. How can it be so easy to get 1 Ghz more than stock and then fail miserably trying for a puny 100Mhz more? My rig is a bigger sissie than I am. Underclock.net here I come. "Ticked" barely describes it


----------



## grishkathefool

@morph- 60's under load are good for 4GHz. is it 445x9 or 500x8?

Good luck denny!!


----------



## grishkathefool

@Bal3wolf- This thread has 4GHz posts. Might be worth looking at. Also, there is a "Post your Stable Overclock Here" thread at OCN.


----------



## morph

445x9.
But it failed prime small after about 40 minutes. Same ol' thing, it restarted. I gave up for the moment.
Heh, but at least I found out I could run both A or C straps with 400MHz FSB. That gave me the chance to lower tRead to 7 from 8. My old DS3L couldn't do that, and I was unable to load windows when trying both A or C.


----------



## grishkathefool

My 445x9


----------



## morph

Heh, thanks for that, tryed it about one week ago from TT forum but it didn't work.


----------



## grishkathefool

@morph - Then start slow with that template and tweak it till it hurts.

@denny - Never change more than one variable at a time when tweaking. Make A change, Save and Exit, see what happens... rinse and repeat. Reread this post too, there is a section near the middle or lower where he talks about how to "interpret" what is needed by what happens when you try to Prime. I know that I have given you this link before, but it has helped me out in the past. It's like there are certain mile markers that you pass as each different setting is "Valid". Once you get to where you are able to launch Prime, then you can use it to determine what is deficient by how long it runs before ending.


----------



## richardbb85

http://microcenter.com/single_produc...uct_id=0306567

what difference is this to the UD3P? good to overclock?


----------



## grishkathefool

It only has one lan, one PCI-E x 16 2.0, no heat pipe between NB and Mosfets, no SB cooler, Sata's are arranged differently, no Gigabyte Jmicron Sata ports, and I don't thinks P4 compatible. Other than that, it's the same. However, if you are interested in overclocking it, go with the 3P, it's not much more pricey.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
http://microcenter.com/single_produc...uct_id=0306567

what difference is this to the UD3P? good to overclock?


If you are looking to replace the board in your sig and are planning on using just one video card then this model will work very well for you

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128359


----------



## dennyb

Still trying to get 4.1 stable (after throwing a tantrum). Am in new territory time-wise







. 1 hr 40 min and no errors. Maybe things are on the upswing,eh guv?

2 hrs 5 min, o yeah

5 hrs -lookin for 8

Stopped test @ 12hr /38min--all workers stable-temps near or at maximum


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
If you are looking to replace the board in your sig and are planning on using just one video card then this model will work very well for you

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128359

so UD3LR it is

i don't have the patient to wait for new board, so i am just gona grab the one in micro center


----------



## richardbb85

anyone know if the phase led on the mobo suppose to stay on when you turn ur PC on?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
anyone know if the phase led on the mobo suppose to stay on when you turn ur PC on?

The board I am reccomending is the UD3R --I don't know anything about the UD3LR


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
anyone know if the phase led on the mobo suppose to stay on when you turn ur PC on?

mine aren't

but if you get the 3P you can be part of our family...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denny*
The board I am reccomending is the UD3R --I don't know anything about the UD3LR

If you aren't going to get the 3P, go for the 45T-UD3P, then you can use faster RAM.


----------



## richardbb85

right now, i just want something that will work.

so sick of this trial and errors crap


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


right now, i just want something that will work.

so sick of this trial and errors crap


See, I don't get that. I had any problems OCing my rig, except when I try to reach too high. What I have noticed is that people with Qxxx CPU's are having problems. I don't know, but something tells me that the Q's don't like the P45.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


See, I don't get that. I had any problems OCing my rig, except when I try to reach too high. What I have noticed is that people with Qxxx CPU's are having problems. I don't know, but something tells me that the Q's don't like the P45.


Yes the Quads are harder to overclock than the duals,but this is still the very best board around for clocking quads. The Quads like the p45 chipset better than any chipset on the market.

The quads just don't clock as well as duals--especially E8xxx


----------



## stevenma188

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


anyone know if the phase led on the mobo suppose to stay on when you turn ur PC on?


Mine stay on during POST, but after that it goes off. This is because I don't have C1E power saving stuff enabled. I wish there was a way to just get the LEDs to stay on without having to use the power saving feature. It adds some nice colour to my case.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I had alot of problems with my q6600 on this board but i got it stable now 3600mhz 1.31 vcore.


----------



## stevenma188

GAHHHH i WANT your Q6600.......1.20VID


----------



## grishkathefool

Grats Bal3Wolf!!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevenma188*


GAHHHH i WANT your Q6600.......1.20VID


No you don't lol its a hot natured cpu even at 1.31 vcore prime is over 60-65c with it and my tuniq tower lapped and a high rpm 9 blade fan. My old q6600 took 1.40 to get to 3400 but it primed under 50c.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


I had alot of problems with my q6600 on this board but i got it stable now 3600mhz 1.31 vcore.


Hi








A quick question, or two








Have you had *that* chip higher than 3.6GHz on a *different* board?
And is 1.31v what you set it at in the *bios*, or is it what you get in *windows*?
Thanks bud


----------



## Bal3Wolf

1.31 in bios and windows i got load line on iv managed a 3dmark run of over 4ghz but never got anything over 3750 stable on my dfi just runs to hot. Once i push over 1.38 vcore temps in prime95 are up in 80c range and higher.


----------



## Souness

Anybody know if the two ethernet ports can be bridged to do Full-Duplex? I'm buying a netgear gs105 gigabit switch which supports full-duplex and I wanna know if it's a wasted feature on this motherboard.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


1.31 in bios and windows i got load line on iv managed a 3dmark run of over 4ghz but never got anything over 3750 stable on my dfi just runs to hot. Once i push over 1.38 vcore temps in prime95 are up in 80c range and higher.


Maybe, try with LLC off








I get lower Load Temps with it off


----------



## morph

Hey, I was just wondering.. did you guys ever had the following problem: if setting MCH and CPU references to Auto system if unable to POST, no matter what VTT (tryed from 1.1V to 1.32V) but when setting manual, every value from the .7-.8 range can POST but is instable in windows.


----------



## Dryadsoul

My q9550 is stable @ 4Ghz w/ 500 x8

CPU Ref..............0,83
MCH Ref.............0,88
VTT....................1.38v


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Maybe, try with LLC off








I get lower Load Temps with it off










Well i couldnt even get a post most of the time with load line off.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morph*


Hey, I was just wondering.. did you guys ever had the following problem: if setting MCH and CPU references to Auto system if unable to POST, no matter what VTT (tryed from 1.1V to 1.32V) but when setting manual, every value from the .7-.8 range can POST but is instable in windows.


I have and others I'm sure,been advised to set all values except the ones you are intentionally increasing to whatever the "stock" BIOS # is. I have found setting those values to "normal" instead of the stock number works well for me. I have had no success entering a specific value for any of the "ref" voltages.


----------



## rmvvwls

I mainly use auto voltages, but someone else pointed out that it can bump some of them up dangerously high, so I check all voltages in ET6 afterwards.


----------



## morph

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I have and others I'm sure,been advised to set all values except the ones you are intentionally increasing to whatever the "stock" BIOS # is. I have found setting those values to "normal" instead of the stock number works well for me. I have had no success entering a specific value for any of the "ref" voltages.

On the tweaktown forum, all over the gigabyte section, everyone recommends using Auto for both MCH and CPU references. That's why I think it's strange.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmvvwls* 
I mainly use auto voltages, but someone else pointed out that it can bump some of them up dangerously high, so I check all voltages in ET6 afterwards.

Yeah,just yesterday I tried that while settling on values for testing 4.1. I set my V-core to 1.3375,MCH to1.300 and put Term on "auto". Booted into windows,checked ET6 and Term was @ 1.5v. Very high,so manually set Term to1.34v. The result was a stable sm fft for 12+ hrs before manually stopping test. Happy with stability for 12 hrs,but temps were bad- reached 71 on core#1 and high 60's on the rest. Unless I find a way to reduce temps a higher stable OC is unlikely


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morph* 
On the tweaktown forum, all over the gigabyte section, everyone recommends using Auto for both MCH and CPU references. That's why I think it's strange.

Auto does not work for me. I am entering a specifc value or using "normal" til someone shows me a way that works better on "my" board. They all seem to have their own little quirks


----------



## Bal3Wolf

auto works fine for me but i dont use auto for mcr or the cpu ones it boosted them up to far. And denyb i got a friend lives in lou and works at the charter call center.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Yeah,just yesterday I tried that while settling on values for testing 4.1. I set my V-core to 1.3375,MCH to1.300 and put Term on "auto". Booted into windows,checked ET6 and Term was @ 1.5v. Very high,so manually set Term to1.34v. The result was a stable sm fft for 12+ hrs before manually stopping test. Happy with stability for 12 hrs,but temps were bad- reached 71 on core#1 and high 60's on the rest. Unless I find a way to reduce temps a higher stable OC is unlikely









Hey nice job getting stable @ 4.1 and since you posted here you must not have broke anything.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


auto works fine for me but i dont use auto for mcr or the cpu ones it boosted them up to far. And denyb i got a friend lives in lou and works at the charter call center.


Would that be part of Charter Communications?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Hey nice job getting stable @ 4.1 and since you posted here you must not have broke anything.










Thanks Guru,but it came at a high price(nothing broken)but the boost in V-core from my 4.0 stable setting(1.30625v to 1.3375v) and the added heat took most of the enjoyment out of it. That was a high price to pay for a measly 100 Mhz,don't you think?


----------



## NoGuru

Yes I agree denny. If that 100 Mhz causes a lot of heat its not worth it for the little gain but its nice for the accomplishment. Plus I don't need you stressing your heart. After all I want to make fun of you for a long time.


----------



## dennyb

NoGuru -thanks for the kind words. I am a fairly tough old coot and plan on being around to aggravate and maybe entertain (certainly not educate) for a while.

I see you changed your system name from "not too shabby" to "My Foot Rest". Appropriate, I would think









My rig is feeling so mistreated, I had to put a log chain around the case to keep the Mobo from running away


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Would that be part of Charter Communications?



yea Charter Communications the cable company funny they don't offer cable in kentucky but they do have a call center for tech support.


----------



## NoGuru

Ok I got a question. What is better the sound cad I got. http://us.creative.com/products/prod...=10702&listby=
Or the onboard?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Still trying to get 4.1 stable (after throwing a tantrum). Am in new territory time-wise







. 1 hr 40 min and no errors. Maybe things are on the upswing,eh guv?

2 hrs 5 min, o yeah

5 hrs -lookin for 8

Stopped test @ 12hr /38min--all workers stable-temps near or at maximum

Why'd you stop it then? I have had them fail at 16 and 21 hours.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Souness* 
Anybody know if the two ethernet ports can be bridged to do Full-Duplex? I'm buying a netgear gs105 gigabit switch which supports full-duplex and I wanna know if it's a wasted feature on this motherboard.

My understanding is that using both LAN ports can double your Network throughput, is this what Full Duplex is?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morph* 
Hey, I was just wondering.. did you guys ever had the following problem: if setting MCH and CPU references to Auto system if unable to POST, no matter what VTT (tryed from 1.1V to 1.32V) but when setting manual, every value from the .7-.8 range can POST but is instable in windows.

did you read Lsdmeasap's post on using Ref voltages before you changed them?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Ok I got a question. What is better the sound cad I got. http://us.creative.com/products/prod...=10702&listby=
Or the onboard?

Unless you have fantabulous speaker system, Realtek HD sound is sufficient, I would think.


----------



## NoGuru

I have 5:1 logitechs which get pretty loud. But I have never used the onbard and the sound card is 3 years old.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I have 5:1 logitechs which get pretty loud. But I have never used the onbard and the sound card is 3 years old.

I only use onboard as I only use Headphones... so it doesn't matter much to me.
However, I am thinking that next year I will re-case this rig as an HTPC; whereupon, a good sound card will be needed for certain.


----------



## morph

Damn I hate that MCH Reference. I've tryed every value in between .70 to .80 and everything resulted in a almost instant restart in prime or other stabillity test. I've used tons of other voltage combinations, nothing seemed to work.
So finally I lowered MCH Ref to .65 with 1.22 VTT and right now I'm 30 minutes stable in orthos small fft. I know it's still a long way to 4GHz fully stable and lowest voltages, but for me it's a huge step. Never got to over 2 minutes of stabillity at this clock, and I've been strugling for over one week. And when I think it was just that damn MCH Ref









Regarding the sound card, I used to have a Sound Blaster Live! Value. When my old MB had a nForce2 chipset, there was a HUGE difference. But when I moved to ALC888 and later ALC889 I can honestly say that my ears simply don't feel any difference. IMHO the Realtek maybe sound even better than the old Creative. I'm using a Z-2300 Logi and a Pioneer 120W sub.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morph*


Damn I hate that MCH Reference. I've tryed every value in between .70 to .80 and everything resulted in a almost instant restart in prime or other stabillity test. I've used tons of other voltage combinations, nothing seemed to work.
So finally I lowered MCH Ref to .65 with 1.22 VTT and right now I'm 30 minutes stable in orthos small fft. I know it's still a long way to 4GHz fully stable and lowest voltages, but for me it's a huge step. Never got to over 2 minutes of stabillity at this clock, and I've been strugling for over one week. And when I think it was just that damn MCH Ref









Regarding the sound card, I used to have a Sound Blaster Live! Value. When my old MB had a nForce2 chipset, there was a HUGE difference. But when I moved to ALC888 and later ALC889 I can honestly say that my ears simply don't feel any difference. IMHO the Realtek maybe sound even better than the old Creative. I'm using a Z-2300 Logi and a Pioneer 120W sub.


Cool I may have to try it out.
Well it sounds like it may be something else. But my cpu ref is set at .810 so maybe just keep trying.


----------



## grishkathefool

I find that at a given vTerm, the MCH Ref that tends to stay stable is whatever value equals between .77v and .81 volts. So, if at stock vTerm you set the MCH Ref to x and then when you set the vTerm back to, say, 1.32v, the MCH Ref should be around .78v and .80v... You are making Ref adjustments at stock vTerm right?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Why'd you stop it then? I have had them fail at 16 and 21 hours.


I pulled the plug because of HEAT. I will let it test much longer if I am not exceeding the mid 60's C,but when all 4 cores are ranging from 68/71, I am not willing to continue the test. No sense in degrading a nice rig for a puny 100 Mhz increase in speed. I have decent temps @4.0 and below. North of there -they suck


----------



## morph

@grishka(hope you don't mind me calling you that): yes, I set references with VTT at 1.2V stock than scale VTT up.
Well, for now I'm small fft 2 hours stable with as low as 1.2V VTT and 0.70 MCH Ref. 
Blend still seems to fail. Either rounding error at lower MCH Ref (0.64-0.66), or reboots during testing with Ref set higher (0.70-0.74). I've also tryed VTT from 1.2 to 1.28 with the 0.64-0.74 Ref range. I thought it might be the MCH Core so I upped that to 1.32 but same thing. I don't wanna go higher with that, as I'm sure it's pretty high for a 24/7 445FSB. I've also used 1.55, 1.57, 1.59 and 1.61 PLL. I've also tryed Memtest tests 2,5,7,8 passed without errors. So, for now I'm pretty stuck.
I'll might let prime small fft over night, or at least a couple more hours, just to make sure that vcore is high enough and reduce the problem to something else.


----------



## grishkathefool

@morph, fill out one of the MIT forms I have posted here and there and post it with a complete BIOS for the OC you are attempting now... lemme take a peek


----------



## morph

Well, for now I'm blending with the below settings. It's the most stable I've got so far, over 30 minutes. I've also tryed 1.35V vcore with LLC enabled but failed blend with a restart after 15 minutes. Temps so far are 64C on each core and 57-58C CPU with 26-27C room temp.
My E0 seems to be a real voltage hog. I can do 500x7.5 with as low as 1.275V LLC disabled, but nothing under 1.375V LLC Disabled seemed to be enough for 4GHz. If this stays stable till the morning, I'll try lowering vcore.

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Fast ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz............................[445 x 9.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 445 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ] 
C.I.A 2 ........................................[Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance ............................[Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[Disabled]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ auto ] 
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40B ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1068]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ Auto ]
tWTR............................................[ Auto ]
tWR.............................................[ 56 ]
tRFC............................................[ Auto ] 
tRTP............................................[ Auto ]
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2 ]

**************************************

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ...............................[ Auto ]

Channel A
Static tRead Value..............................[ 10 ]  
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...........................[Auto]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...........................[Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..........................[Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...........................[Auto]

Trd2rd(Different Rank)..........................[Auto]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)..........................[Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)..........................[Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..........................[Auto]

Dimm1 Clock Skew Control........................[Auto]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control........................[Auto]
DDR Write Training..............................[Auto]

Channel B
Static tRead Value..............................[ 10 ]  
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...........................[Auto]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...........................[Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..........................[Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...........................[Auto]

Trd2rd(Different Rank)..........................[Auto]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)..........................[Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)..........................[Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..........................[Auto]

Dimm1 Clock Skew Control........................[Auto]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control........................[Auto]
DDR Write Training..............................[Auto]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration ..........................[Disabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.20 ]..............................[ 1.375 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]........................[ 1.26 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]................................[ 1.57 ] 
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ].........................Auto

MCH Core [1.1 ].................................[ 1.26 ]
MCH Reference [0.760 ]..........................[ 0.70 ]
MCH/DRAM Reference [0.900 ].....................Auto
ICH I/O [1.500 ]................................[ 1.50 ] 
ICH Core [1.100 ]...............................[ 1.10 ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...........................[ 2.1 ] 
DRAM Termination [0.900 ].......................Auto
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]..........................Auto
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]..........................Auto

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Enabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Enabled ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]

[/CODE]


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Souness*


Anybody know if the two ethernet ports can be bridged to do Full-Duplex? I'm buying a netgear gs105 gigabit switch which supports full-duplex and I wanna know if it's a wasted feature on this motherboard.



To use 2 you would bridge them in windows as one. But toms hardware did a test and our hardrives are slower then the gigabit network cards only way they almost maxed it out was using memory to memory transfers.


----------



## ACHILEE5

I did a stability test on mine and she's there









Two hours playing Crysis all Maxed out









*Morph*, I'm thinking 1.3v on the CPU Termination








But the trouble is, my E8500 clocks so easy, it could be OClocked by a blind man








And it has tricked me into thinking i know what I'm doing


----------



## grishkathefool

Ok, let's take a look see.

Quote:



******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance ............................[Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[Disabled]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ auto ] 
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40B ] <-----2.00D for now
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1068]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ Auto ]
tWTR............................................[ Auto ]
tWR.............................................[ 56 ] <---- That can't be right, I think you have this and tRFC backwards.
tRFC............................................[ Auto ] <---- 65
tRTP............................................[ Auto ]
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2 ]

**************************************

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ...............................[ Auto ]

Channel A
Static tRead Value..............................[ 10 ] <----try 12

Channel B
Static tRead Value..............................[ 10 ] <--- Here too, 12

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration ..........................[Disabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.20 ]..............................[ 1.375 ] <-----1.3275
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]........................[ 1.26 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]................................[ 1.57 ] <---- 1.5
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ].........................Auto

MCH Core [1.1 ].................................[ 1.26 ]
MCH Reference [0.760 ]..........................[ 0.70 ]
MCH/DRAM Reference [0.900 ].....................Auto
ICH I/O [1.500 ]................................[ 1.50 ] 
ICH Core [1.100 ]...............................[ 1.10 ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...........................[ 2.1 ] <---- 2.0v for now
DRAM Termination [0.900 ].......................Auto
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]..........................Auto
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]..........................Auto


ok, first of, lets take things back to a more normal state. That would be the Memory Strap, tRFC, Static Read (aka tRead, aka Performance), PLL, and DRAM.

Let's start by making those changes as a baseline then we can walk it up slowly. If that set-up boots, to windows, try Prime. If it doesn't, start by upping the vCore ONE notch. You have a nice low VID CPU, you might get lucky... Oh, and don't use Blend, use Large Ftt's.

Quote:



Morph, I'm thinking 1.3v on the CPU Termination


 let's not get jumpy. Shouldn't need to go past 1.28vTerm till 1850FSB or higher. We can save that tweak for later, though


----------



## dennyb

Damn, I couldn't tweak a toaster. Grish picked out 7 items ^^^ and the only thing That would be even half way apparent for me to try is the 2.00d strap and possibly the v-core is high. I'm grateful that we have folks who have skills. I'm like you AC,only worse. I had to buy a rig that clocks itself.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Damn, I couldn't tweak a toaster. Grish picked out 7 items ^^^ and the only thing That would be even half way apparent for me to try is the 2.00d strap and possibly the v-core is high. I'm grateful that we have folks who have skills. I'm like you AC,only worse. I had to buy a rig that clocks itself.









He does seem to know what he is doing








And we could learn a lot from him


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 







He does seem to know what he is doing








And we could learn a lot from him









now you're setting me up for failure....

seriously though, there is a wealth of information available to us. not like back in the day, shoot, I would have had more luck with my toaster in 1994 then trying to OC a MoBo.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 







He does seem to know what he is doing








And we could learn a lot from him









Agreed-I never booted higher than 4.0 or got past 470 FSB until I started tagging along behind G and No G. Now I've booted 4.4 and gotten 500FSB. Quite an accomplisment for a DD like me.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:

G and No G
, hey Guru, we should start a band.

Say, I was thinking, is it safe to UNDERclock? If so, we should have a EP45-UD3P underclocking challenge. _THIS IS NOT A JOKE_. Wouldn't it be neat to see who can Limbo their way to a win? 266x6 FTW!!!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
, hey Guru, we should start a band.

Say, I was thinking, is it safe to UNDERclock? If so, we should have a EP45-UD3P underclocking challenge. _THIS IS NOT A JOKE_. Wouldn't it be neat to see who can Limbo their way to a win? 266x6 FTW!!!

I'm already winning. I'll enter my best overclock and you guys try to beat my score by underclocking. Gimme my prize


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
, hey Guru, we should start a band.

Say, I was thinking, is it safe to UNDERclock? If so, we should have a EP45-UD3P underclocking challenge. _THIS IS NOT A JOKE_. Wouldn't it be neat to see who can Limbo their way to a win? 266x6 FTW!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I'm already winning. I'll enter my best overclock and you guys try to beat my score by underclocking. Gimme my prize

I was thinking of a Prime95 challenge, who can find the next Prime Number


----------



## dennyb

I can't get my mobo to accept 266. Anything under 333 still comes up 333. I am so full of fail

Maybe if I put my E6300 in


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Got my q6600 to 3600 100% stable now heres a screen shot the prime didnt run long but i went up to 2hrs last night befor i stoped it i will let it run for 12-24hrs to make 100% sure. My only gripe is i get crap idle temps im using load line on and i get lower ones that way.


----------



## dennyb

Bal3Wolf said:


> Got my q6600 to 3600 100% stable now heres a screen shot the prime didnt run long but i went up to 2hrs last night befor i stoped it i will let it run for 12-24hrs to make 100% sure. My only gripe is i get crap idle temps im using load line on and i get lower ones that way.
> 
> good work--what kind of temps did you get @ around the 2 hr mark.
> 
> I gotta get realtemp 3.0--- currently running 2.70 and it does not display the time for testing. Way cool


----------



## Bal3Wolf

same around 62c


----------



## dennyb

I see your 900 is modded. I did a slight mod on mine before the build. Two holes for wire management ( 1 above the 8 pin and 1 @ top right of mobo) and a black satin spray paint inside. Also taped off the led's. How about yours?

Good temps,by the way---better than mine


----------



## richardbb85

just picked up this board today

hopefully i can get it running


----------



## grishkathefool

Good Job Bal3wolf... now let's see a 24 hour Prime screenshot, one you can post here and at the Post Your Stable Settings Thread!!!

Say, where abouts in KY are you?

@denny, son, you make me laugh sooooo much...

Quote:



I can't get my mobo to accept 266. Anything under 333 still comes up 333. I am so full of fail


 ahaha hahahha, oh, the tears....








Ohhh

*35OOth Post in this thread, in honor of that I will reboot at 3.5GHz.... WOOT!!! That's two in a row for me.*










Guess I should have done 500x7 though....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I do have one problem when i reboot my pc it wont post back right and ends up loading the cpu defaults only if i reboot not if i shutdown.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I see your 900 is modded. I did a slight mod on mine before the build. Two holes for wire management ( 1 above the 8 pin and 1 @ top right of mobo) and a black satin spray paint inside. Also taped off the led's. How about yours?

Good temps,by the way---better than mine


About the same 1 by psu 1 at top of case for the 8 pin then i made one at top in the fan bay to hide some more wires.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Good Job Bal3wolf... now let's see a 24 hour Prime screenshot, one you can post here and at the Post Your Stable Settings Thread!!!

Say, where abouts in KY are you?


Bardstown my ucle lived in georgetown for a few years working at toyota now hes moving to georgia tho working at kia.


----------



## dennyb

If I'm going to get in on this boot to the post# deal ,I better hurry. It's darn close to being out of my reach already


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I'm already winning. I'll enter my best overclock and you guys try to beat my score by underclocking. Gimme my prize


LMAO Ok I'm in for the underclock chalenge. I might try it tonight. We need to figure the difference for the Quads.

It's funny how much talent is here. Give yourselves more credit.

Oh $hit I need to start drinking if I'm going to win this. Laterz


----------



## Bal3Wolf

underclock lol i need to use my abit ip35-e then lol it would post at 200mhz on my e6600.


----------



## dennyb

Bal3Wolf said:


> I do have one problem when i reboot my pc it wont post back right and ends up loading the cpu defaults only if i reboot not if i shutdown.
> 
> Have you tried a cmos reset and then load "Optimized Defaults" ? It seems to eliminate some bugs


----------



## NoGuru

My print screen is not working but I am @ 2.0Ghz @1.20v right now lol. Temps are 34c idle


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


My print screen is not working but I am @ 2.0Ghz @1.20v right now lol.


Ummm, mine's not working either, but I'm at 1.5--just take my word for it


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=595401

Edit: @ 1.5Ghz now thats 250X6 temps the same

Edit lol look at this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=595404 1.8v


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=595401

Edit: @ 1.5Ghz now thats 250X6 temps the same

Edit lol look at this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=595404 1.8v










I'm really gettin ticked -not only can I not overclock,I can't underclock either. What's a mother to do


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=595404

This is I think the best I can do 209X6 @ 1.20 in bios 1.16 in cpu-z beat that


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=595404

This is I think the best I can do 209X6 @ 1.20 in bios 1.16 in cpu-z beat that









I mean congrats---gotta watch my mouth


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Have you tried a cmos reset and then load "Optimized Defaults" ? It seems to eliminate some bugs


Yea i just tried that about to find out if it helped any lol.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I mean congrats---gotta watch my mouth

Not yet lets wait to see some other posts. Funny thing is cpu-z said 209 FSB but in bios I was set at 166 FSB humm.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Not yet lets wait to see some other posts. Funny thing is cpu-z said 209 FSB but in bios I was set at 166 FSB humm.

I can't get my board to accept anything under 333. What ever I put in won't post even at stock voltage. How are you doing it?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

mine would do 266*6 but thats as low as i can post.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I can't get my board to accept anything under 333. What ever I put in won't post even at stock voltage. How are you doing it?

Magic! No maybe because yours is a Quad. I did change other settings but it was on the fly. Can only tell by looking at the bios lol.

Wish Grish and AC where here to try. Nice Bal3wolf. Keep trying Denny.


----------



## dennyb

Got 280x6 for 1680. Only way it would accept lower #s was to enable C1E and EIST.I don't know yet if it will go lower. will try more tomorrow


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Got 280x6 for 1680. Only way it would accept lower #s was to enable C1E and EIST.I don't know yet if it will go lower. will try more tomorrow

Nice


----------



## Djghost454

How do you export your M.I.T. settings to the text file? I have been having some issues, but before I ask for help I would like to have that handy.


----------



## morph

@grishka I've tryed your suggested settings, anything in the range 1.32-1.38V vcore results in a restart during the first couple seconds of prime. The longest It runned before restart was about 40 seconds with 1.38V.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djghost454*


How do you export your M.I.T. settings to the text file? I have been having some issues, but before I ask for help I would like to have that handy.


You have to do it manually. Write your settings on a piece of paper then when you get to windows fill them in.

Good morning denny.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morph*


@grishka I've tryed your suggested settings, anything in the range 1.32-1.38V vcore results in a restart during the first couple seconds of prime. The longest It runned before restart was about 40 seconds with 1.38V.


morph-I am by no means an accomplished overclocker,but am going to throw something out there that "might" help. When my board is stubborn and not doing things as it should, I start fresh so to speak. I reset the cmos in a specific way and then load Optimized Defaults. Just in case you have a bad setting somewhere other than voltages try this (it won't hurt,even if it doesn't help)--shut down-unplug-hold start button in for 30 sec( gets rid of any remaining charge)- short the cmos pins for 1 minute-plug back in-start- load Op Def-manually apply Ram voltage and timings----As to voltages,maybe try [email protected]@1.280v---and [email protected] 1.280v. All other values --choose "normal". Maybe bump the 3 around a bit trying to maintain a similar spacing. Like I say ,don't know if it will help,but your board should easily test with similar settings

Good morning to you NoGuru


----------



## repo_man

^^^When tweaking mine I use the same technique to reset the BIOS and start over.









On topic: I had to rebuild my rig and it reset my BIOS settings, and of course I can't remember what I had everything set to,lol. Anyone have a starting point for vcores and reference voltages for my board/chip combo?

Edit: This is sig rig


----------



## NoGuru

Well you can look at mine Repo man.

E8400 515 X 8 4.120.1MHz F9 BIOS

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 515 x 8.0 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 515 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ AUTO ]
C.I.A 2 ..................................................[Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 700mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 700mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 150ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance .............................[Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00B ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1024 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15
]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................Au to
tWTR............................................ Auto
tWR............................................. Auto
tRFC............................................[ 52 ] Auto
tRTP............................................ Auto
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2 ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.26875 ] (1.232 cpu-z) or notch two depending on ur vid
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.28 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.57 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.810 ] notch two if doesnt boot.

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.28 ] or 1.3
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ 0.746 ] notch two if doesnt boot.
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ Auto ]

Well you can try my settings.


----------



## repo_man

Guru, thanks +









Though I know I'll need more vcore for my 65nm e6750. I know I was running it around 1.45v to get to 4ghz before. Just not sure where the ref's should be set in relation to the vcore. I'm assuming I just raise it x-amount of notches past what your CPU vcore is and then bump the Reference value up a few as well to compensate for the additional Vcore?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Guru, thanks +










Though I know I'll need more vcore for my 65nm e6750. I know I was running it around 1.45v to get to 4ghz before. Just not sure where the ref's should be set in relation to the vcore. I'm assuming I just raise it x-amount of notches past what your CPU vcore is and then bump the Reference value up a few as well to compensate for the additional Vcore?


Yes that should get you pretty close. Ref is a little picky so you might have to play with that a little more.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes that should get you pretty close. Ref is a little picky so you might have to play with that a little more.


Cool, thanks man. Maybe I can make some time this weekend to play with it some.


----------



## morph

Denny thanks for the tip. I have tryed it but with no difference.


----------



## dennyb

@ morph- your welcome, sorry for not helping.

NoGuru--I found out why I can't over/underclock as well as you guys. It's my Ferrite Chokes. They have way too much Ferrite in them, but i fixed'em. Drilled a small hole in the top of each Choke,gently squashed each Choke with vise grips,squeezed out the excess Ferrite. Now clocking 5.1Ghz on stock voltage settings.







Beat that sucka


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@ morph- your welcome, sorry for not helping.

NoGuru--I found out why I can't over/underclock as well as you guys. It's my Ferrite Chokes. They have way too much Ferrite in them, but i fixed'em. Drilled a small hole in the top of each Ferrite,gently squashed each Ferrite with vise grips,squeezed out the excess Ferrite. Now clocking 5.1Ghz on stock voltage settings.







Beat that sucka









LOL squeezed it out huh lol Now that's a Mod I will have to learn.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
LOL squeezed it out huh lol Now that's a Mod I will have to learn.

Tweren't hard at all ,ya just have to use yer head


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Tweren't hard at all ,ya just have to use yer head

Please enlighten me. I thought ferromagnetic compounds contain iron and trace amounts of nickel, zinc, or manganese oxides.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Please enlighten me. I thought ferromagnetic compounds contain iron and trace amounts of nickel, zinc, or manganese oxides.

huh?----------------Ignore me ,suffering from boredom


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
huh?----------------Ignore me ,suffering from boredom

I am going to buy...No scratch that steel you a dog. Just don't forget to feed it or it will die


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I am going to buy...No scratch that steel you a dog. Just don't forget to feed it or it will die










was wonderin' why spot didn't last very long


----------



## grishkathefool

@morph, so you tried a vCore and it started Prime but rebooted? Did you then just add more vCore or try something else first?

Also, THIS POST is extremely helpful in general, but more specifically, about the middle of the page, he starts showing how to use Prime to figure out what is needed.


----------



## grishkathefool

*245x6*








I set all voltages and timings to AUTO. Performance Enhance to Standard. (G)MCH Latch to 266, with a 4A strap. C1E and EIST on.

Funny thing is that the SuperPi time is still ~20s faster than my Athlon XP 2.2GHz system runs it. Also, why are my temps still the same? lol, you'd think that they'd drop; except, I guess, that the Auto vCore is probably 1.25v.

Our board has a minimum FSB of 800 Mhz, I think. So it should be possible to go as low as 200x6.


----------



## NoGuru

I could not get temps below 34c and as far as super pi goes Intel will always beat AMD in speed from what I have seen but I don't know why.


----------



## grishkathefool

I just noticed that you added a settings UD3P to your sig, but the page number isn't accurate unless the user is displaying 10 posts per page. You should use the Post number or, better yet, link it.


----------



## dennyb

Is this slow enough?


----------



## NoGuru

close but I got slower









Fixed page. Thanks Grish


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
close but I got slower









Fixed page. Thanks Grish

I can't beat you on either end of the spectrum.--You da man NoGuru


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I can't beat you on either end of the spectrum.--You da man NoGuru










Thanks bro but I bet your memory will overclock better than mine. Oh yeh that's next


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks bro but I bet your memory will overclock better than mine. Oh yeh that's next










Don't forget--you are the master --I am the slave









I have never tried to OC ram. I'm ready for some lessons tho.---wait, I thought we were going to teach me to overclock my CPU first,or have you given up on that?









O' I concede on the underclock-217 FSB is as low as I can get,so you win. I'm sending your prize in a PM







---If you don't want it Forward it to Grish


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Found the settings i like for temps and vcore used i might go back to 3600 but im not sure 200mhz is worth 5-10c higher temps. I only primed it for 3 hrs but gonna let it go longer when i got time to also found my ram does not like to run over 1200mhz and was having memory errors.


----------



## grishkathefool

So, that's a 487x9 set, Bal3wolf? It's hard to tell. IIRC, you run with CE1 and EIST on, which makes it hard to tell what you are doing. ET6 shows a vCore of 1.2375, which would be too low for 4.3GHz.


----------



## grishkathefool

I started a thread about underclocking, let's see what happens.

Rig Limbo

and guru, what I meant was to do something like this:
Settings for UD3P


----------



## Bal3Wolf

487x7=3400mhz and eist c1e eist does not work on my quad it does not lower vcore at all.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
487x7=3400mhz and eist c1e eist does not work on my quad it does not lower vcore at all.

oh, ok. then the vCore you show makes sense now, lol. Sorry bro.


----------



## morph

Altough I can't still overclock to that damn 4GHz, it seems I can underclock.
192FSB was the lowest I could get, anything below that and it won't change, after restart it's still 192 or 193.
Hehe, nice time. A little higher than my old Barton 2500+ OC'd to 2400MHz.


----------



## grishkathefool

Sweet, go post it at the Rig Limbo thread!!


----------



## morph

I just did. I wonder why nothing below 192 FSB does not work.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morph* 
I just did. I wonder why nothing below 192 FSB does not work.

there might be a minimum FSB for our board, don't know, haven't researched it.


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Agreed-I never booted higher than 4.0 or got past 470 FSB until I started tagging along behind G and No G. Now I've booted 4.4 and gotten 500FSB. Quite an accomplisment for a DD like me.

Denny Try these 4ghz stable settings from my board. With my Q9650 as well.

LLC Enabled

My list doesnt say what voltages are what but they are listed in exact order of what the bios says starting with the CPU Vcore

CPU VCore 1.45
1.38
1.57
.874

1.4 (MCH Core I believe)
.954
1.0
1.5
1.2

3 Hours Plus stable on Small FFTs and Blend!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jason_B* 
Denny Try these 4ghz stable settings from my board. With my Q9650 as well.

LLC Enabled

My list doesnt say what voltages are what but they are listed in exact order of what the bios says starting with the CPU Vcore

CPU VCore 1.45
1.38
1.57
.874

1.4 (MCH Core I believe)
.954
1.0
1.5
1.2

3 Hours Plus stable on Small FFTs and Blend!









Thanks so much for offering to help-much appreciated. I have stable settings for 4.0 and 4.1 . Although once I test north of 4.0 my temps get into the max range. --My BIOS settings for 4.0 are rather simple--V-core=1.30625---Term=1.280v and MCH=1.280v --everything else =normal. I have decent temps for 4.0. Thanks again ,very nice of you to offer


----------



## richardbb85

is the vdrop bad on this board?

can i get to 4ghz with Q6600?

i am using the ep35-ds3l and have volt at 1.47, and it's not stable at 3.4


----------



## scupkin

I just bought a Q9650 to replace my E6600. I have the E6600 at 3.4Ghz. Is there a setting in the bios to restore defaults before I put in the Q9650?


----------



## richardbb85

couldn't u just disable the overclock speed


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scupkin* 
I just bought a Q9650 to replace my E6600. I have the E6600 at 3.4Ghz. Is there a setting in the bios to restore defaults before I put in the Q9650?

Yes in bios there is an option to restore optimized defaults, do that.

Morph that is awesome underclocking. That will most likely take the cake, sweet. Not going to try for this tonight cause went out with some friends and got a buzz so might try for a high OC.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


My q9550 is stable @ 4Ghz w/ 500 x8

CPU Ref..............0,83
MCH Ref.............0,88
VTT....................1.38v


Apologies to Morph for posting this drivel yesterday.

I was depressed and sober, didn't realize it was my BioStar settings.









I pooched my OS with a 4.5Ghz OC. And now BIOS won't recognize Sata HDD's unless they're in the GSata2 headers.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


is the vdrop bad on this board?

can i get to 4ghz with Q6600?

i am using the ep35-ds3l and have volt at 1.47, and it's not stable at 3.4


That's a hole different board, and those v's are high, with that board you will get 3.2 maybe 3.3

And I'm drunk and can not get 4.9 Pissst oh well


----------



## richardbb85

wow, this board is amazing.

decided to give this (UD3P) board a shot, moved everything over, hooked it up.

3.4, good, 3.5, good, 3.6, good. i think i will settle for 3.6 now.

3.6 1.41v in bios, 1.344 in CPU-Z


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


wow, this board is amazing.

decided to give this (UD3P) board a shot, moved everything over, hooked it up.

3.4, good, 3.5, good, 3.6, good. i think i will settle for 3.6 now.

3.6 1.41v in bios, 1.344 in CPU-Z


Welcome to the Elite


----------



## Bal3Wolf

17hrs prime stabe at 486*7=3400mhz with 1.23 vcore im letting it get over 24hrs befor i stop it i might shoot fro 3600 if i can get the fsb stable at 500+ i like the lower temps at 3400 tho.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


17hrs prime stabe at 486*7=3400mhz with 1.23 vcore im letting it get over 24hrs befor i stop it i might shoot fro 3600 if i can get the fsb stable at 500+.


Props Bal3Wolf,very nice V-core. Is that in BIOS or Cpuz I suspect. Blend or sm fft,temps ?

Good morning AC

Ya, you've got more upside for sure with that voltage and temps--nice job---was that much MCH needed ?

I don't think 1.5 would be advisable or needed for MCH


----------



## Bal3Wolf

large fft my temps range from 49-57c but we turned the ac up cause last months electtic bill was over 200 most of the day i waset going over 49c but as the house warmed up so did my temps. Also was wondering is running mcr over 1.5 safe to get over 500 fsb ?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Props Bal3Wolf,very nice V-core. Is that in BIOS or Cpuz I suspect. Blend or sm fft,temps ?

Good morning AC

Ya, you've got more upside for sure with that voltage and temps--nice job---was that much MCH needed ?

I don't think 1.5 would be advisable or needed for MCH

Hello mate








I have been quiet, as all these supper Underclocks are out of my league








But I'm here


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Props Bal3Wolf,very nice V-core. Is that in BIOS or Cpuz I suspect. Blend or sm fft,temps ?

Good morning AC

Ya, you've got more upside for sure with that voltage and temps--nice job---was that much MCH needed ?

I don't think 1.5 would be advisable or needed for MCH

I was looking at the first page where cannucks got over 500 fsb using 1.56 mcr or somthing.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
I was looking at the first page where cannucks got over 500 fsb using 1.56 mcr or somthing.

Just went there and looked as well. Robilar was running 610x7=4270 and if you look at his BIOS voltage screen he has everything on auto. Looks like a lot of overvolting going on there,but then again I am a chicken about voltages and heat. Just seems disproportionate to me,but whatever works









@ Ac--just as long as you don't leave we can deal with quiet

@ Bal3Wolf--agreed ,3.6 is just a good all around setting for me

Ya , Coach K needs to get it on or get out--from O Bowl champs to zilch overnight. I like the Cats too

I want them to go after Phillip Fulmer--Tennessee gave him the boot--Still can't see that as being a good move. He is a great coach


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya im picky about them to lol thats why im running my cpu at 3400 right now to gt the lower vcore. And deny im sorry your a lou fan has to hurt if you like football lol.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Wow some amazing Underclocks going on in here.

Trust you guys to pull off the good stuff while my mobo's out of service.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Wow some amazing Underclocks going on in here.

Trust you guys to pull off the good stuff while my mobo's out of service.









Well Dryadsoul, we know when to jump on a guy ,don't we? We're sneaky like that. I'm quite sure you will make up the lost ground


----------



## Dryadsoul

Thanks for the vote of confidence Denny! Now I can eat my porridge and maylox in comfort.

Might have to RMA this board. BIOS is having troubles recognizing my SATA drives, and when it does windows install doesn't.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Thanks for the vote of confidence Denny! Now I can eat my porridge and maylox in comfort.

Might have to RMA this board. BIOS is having troubles recognizing my SATA drives, and when it does windows install doesn't.










You've probably already reset CMOS and loaded Optimal Defaults?---maybe "repair" option?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Tried all the usual options, even removed cmos battery........nada.

Murphy must be on my back. Emailed Gigabyte tech service and my email sever went down.

Sure feels like a Monday.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Tried all the usual options, even removed cmos battery........nada.

Murphy must be on my back. Emailed Gigabyte tech service and my email sever went down.

Sure feels like a Monday.










Have you reinstalled the drivers for the board?


----------



## dennyb

NoGuru are you drinking water today---I hear it does a body good

edit: Ya,been there done that


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


NoGuru are you drinking water today---I hear it does a body good


Oh yes a must after a night out with friends. But I need to make some Koolaid cause it's the $hit


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Have you reinstalled the drivers for the board?


That's just it, I corrupted Win7 with a 4.5G OC attempt and now there's no functional OS.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


That's just it, I corrupted Win7 with a 4.5G OC attempt and now there's no functional OS.










Not sure if you can but try to boot the Gigabyte disk as first priority. If you can then reinstall the drivers then the OS. Just don't want to see you RMA your board if you don't have to.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Tested both HDD's in other system, turns out the Maxtor 250Pro got reallocated as a 40G.









Minus the spanked Maxtor, the WD 500AAKS is responding properly and installing OS.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Tested both HDD's in other system, turns out the Maxtor 250Pro got reallocated as a 40G.









Minus the spanked Maxtor, the WD 500AAKS is responding properly and installing OS.

















Glad you got it fixed







---I guess we can kiss our underclocks goodby now


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Glad you got it fixed







---I guess we can kiss our underclocks goodby now










Thanks DB.

I doubt that my quad's a threat. Could drop my e8500 in though.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


wow, this board is amazing.

decided to give this (UD3P) board a shot, moved everything over, hooked it up.

3.4, good, 3.5, good, 3.6, good. i think i will settle for 3.6 now.

3.6 1.41v in bios, 1.344 in CPU-Z


Schweet!!! Welcome to the family.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


17hrs prime stabe at 486*7=3400mhz with 1.23 vcore im letting it get over 24hrs befor i stop it i might shoot fro 3600 if i can get the fsb stable at 500+ i like the lower temps at 3400 tho.


Good job, Bal3!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Tried all the usual options, even removed cmos battery........nada.

Murphy must be on my back. Emailed Gigabyte tech service and my email sever went down.

Sure feels like a Monday.










+
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


That's just it, I corrupted Win7 with a 4.5G OC attempt and now there's no functional OS.










= Epic LoL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Thanks DB.

I doubt that my quad's a threat. Could drop my e8500 in though.










Only if you then change your sig rig! Rulez is rulez.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ok it made it no problems over 24hrs finaly giving it a break and letting it and my room cool down some.


----------



## grishkathefool

WOOT!!! CONGRATULATIONS BAL3WOLF!!!! Now go here and post your setting for others to admire.


----------



## grishkathefool

Thinking about buying this, just for something to do...


----------



## grishkathefool

nm, that's a laptop chip... psh...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Thinking about buying this, just for something to do...

The P4 651 is in the mail and it's a better and faster CPU.


----------



## grishkathefool

yes, but I was thinking it would be fun to play with something that starts under 2GHz.


----------



## slickwilly

I just got my UD3R from UPS, is it normal for the Gigabyte box to not be shrink wrapped?

Here's the CPU I intend t put in it, OCed of course
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116091


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Alot of them arent shrink wraped now days iv orderd a 3 in last 2 years that came just with seal stickers on the motherboard boxes.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
I just got my UD3R from UPS, is it normal for the Gigabyte box to not be shrink wrapped?

Here's the CPU I intend t put in it, OCed of course
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116091

Motherboards from Newegg are not shrink wrapped at all.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Alot of them arent shrink wraped now days iv orderd a 3 in last 2 years that came just with seal stickers on the motherboard boxes.

My box did not have a seal on it but the bag was sealed and nothing was missing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek* 
Motherboards from Newegg are not shrink wrapped at all.









My Asus P5N-D was.


----------



## dennyb

Ahh, the new E 6300 that will be a welcome addition. We are up to our necks in E8xxx and Q6xxx and Q9xxx. It will be great to see what you do with it. I have an old E 6300 out of a Dell that has never been overclocked. One day i'm going to throw it on my board and get you guys to help me overclock it.


----------



## grishkathefool

I don't recall mine being shrinked either... Look inside and make sure all the components are there and nothing looks damaged. Did it come UPS or Ground Mail?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol i could test my e6600s in this board but i got nice temps now and its pain removing my board from the antec900 to get the tuniq tower off.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Lol i could test my e6600s in this board but i got nice temps now and its pain removing my board from the antec900 to get the tuniq tower off.


Tell me about it. I'm not eager to do it either. Maybe one weekend down the road


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I don't recall mine being shrinked either... Look inside and make sure all the components are there and nothing looks damaged. Did it come UPS or Ground Mail?


UPS, the Newegg box was still taped,
I checked for marks on the mother board that would indicate it to be an open box item but there were none.

I also made sure that ever thing was there.

I'm just making sure Newegg did not ship me an open box item when I payed for new.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


UPS, the Newegg box was still taped,
I checked for marks on the mother board that would indicate it to be an open box item but there were none.

I also made sure that ever thing was there.

I'm just making sure Newegg did not ship me an open box item when I payed for new.


Slickwilly --you sure look familiar. Are you famous or sumpin?

I guess I just killed another thread


----------



## Djghost454

Currently running OCCT then will start prime afterwards. I know temps are hot atm, it's because my WC setup has a 120 rad atm, as soon as I can I am upgrading to a much larger rad.

Anyways, finally found out my ram was causing my instability and figured out how to fix it.

3.69ghz q6600







Will be seeing how close to 4 I can get once I get my new rad.










If anybody has any tweaks they think I can make I'm all ears btw.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Nice i wish i had water then i could probly sneak 3800 out of my quad sence i get 3600 with 1.31 vcore and 3400 with 1.23 vcore.


----------



## Djghost454

I could probably lower voltages, just need to do some tweaking, making sure this works first.


----------



## mardon

Installed the UD3R last night on windows 7. Really wanted to go a quick bench with my new GXT280 so I wacked in:
(NOTE this was on my old C0 E8400 not on the Q9650, i'll be playing with that tonight)
FSB440
Vcore 1.32
Termination 1.30
and nocked something else up a notch (cant remember the name)
Set eveything else to normal and my RAM to 1160mhz @ 1.8v

Booted first time, OC'd GTX280 to 720, 1450, 1250 and passed Vantage with 3 runs no problem!

What a beast!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Nice the board does own i didnt like it at first but once i got used to it and what i had to change i love it.


----------



## mardon

Yeah i'm used to having south bridge and north bridge voltages to adjust. Not sure where these are.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

just mcr of chipset i thk.


----------



## morph

MCH (Memory Controller Hub) is the Northbridge while ICH (I/O Controller Hub) is the Southbridge.


----------



## slickwilly

I found a reveiw of this board that had excelent images of the BIOS, If I can find it again I will post a link to it


----------



## Djghost454

Well... My 3.69 run failed after 4hours of prime95 large fft, settings @ top of page, any suggestions?


----------



## xguntherc

I'm about to start trying to see what this new UD3L and a L737 1.21 VID Q6600 can do, along with 2x2GB OCZ Blade series PC2-8500 and a Lapped TRUE.

What do you guys think I can get out of it. Since it's the UD3L. (It's the build I finished for my parents, so i went the cheaper board) I'm only going to OC just to see what she can do.

What can I expect, and since I've NEVER OC'd on a Gigabyte, and the bios settings are a little weird from what I'm used to. Does anyone have any pointers, or wanna post there settings from bios, instead of just a Easy Tune shot.

(also the Easy Tune, do you guys just put that on the screen to show what ur settings are at for the Screenshot?

Thanks!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mardon*


Yeah i'm used to having south bridge and north bridge voltages to adjust. Not sure where these are.


THIS VV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morph*


MCH (Memory Controller Hub) is the Northbridge while ICH (I/O Controller Hub) is the Southbridge.


and the FSB is CPU Termination.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djghost454*


Well... My 3.69 run failed after 4hours of prime95 large fft, settings @ top of page, any suggestions?


Try lowering your MCH Core a touch. With 4GB of RAM you shouldn't need that much till you get north of 4.25GHz or so. And what is up with your CPU Ref? .67v seems really low for a 1.38 vTerm. What happens when this is set at .76 or .735? Did you make this adjustment the proper way?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


I'm about to start trying to see what this new UD3L and a L737 1.21 VID Q6600 can do, along with 2x2GB OCZ Blade series PC2-8500 and a Lapped TRUE.

What do you guys think I can get out of it. Since it's the UD3L. (It's the build I finished for my parents, so i went the cheaper board) I'm only going to OC just to see what she can do.

What can I expect, and since I've NEVER OC'd on a Gigabyte, and the bios settings are a little weird from what I'm used to. Does anyone have any pointers, or wanna post there settings from bios, instead of just a Easy Tune shot.

(also the Easy Tune, do you guys just put that on the screen to show what ur settings are at for the Screenshot?

Thanks!


Yes, Easy Tune is used for two things. 1) To show what your voltages are in the BIOS (vs. VID) on your desktop; and 2) to make changes to the voltage from the desktop. Warning, when making changes don't try to change anything but voltages; make small changes and click 'Set' do not click 'Save', 'Load', or 'Default'- these crash. Same with Memset, you can use it to make timing changes on the fly, but click 'Apply' not 'Save'.

Enjoy it..


----------



## xguntherc

I wouldn't ever make changes while in windows.. usually only in BIOS.. I'm just confused with the gigabyte way, but I'll learn it soon enough, I'm about to shut er down now and see what it will do on default voltage, then start playing around..

I'm ok without changing voltage in windows. I'll shut down for that.

again, all the questions I'll be asking in THIS thread will not be regarding the sig rig, but another. with a L737 1.21 Q6600 G0, UD3L, TRUE, with OCZ Blade 1066 and my old 8800GT.. lol. I'll be back in a little, I'll start small with something like 3.2 even tho I'll have to be careful, as a Q6600 is NO Q9650


----------



## xguntherc

OK, so I'm a little confused on how the motherboard settings work.. Can't I just choose whatever RAM speed I'd like. Whats all this 2.66, 3.50 A, B, and C stuff.. on my 750i I can just type whatever number I want, and then choose my divider..

I'm sure I just need to spend the type of time I spent on my 750i's BIOS on this one to figure it out. But I keep setting it, and booting, and the ram timings aren't right.. this board may overclock great, but the overclock setting changing isn't very user friendly IMO..

Can someone with a Q6600 show me what there settings are.. what should be on auto, and what shouldn't. as I just wanna set my own ram speed and timings. lol

Other than that, 3.0 Ghz with 1.18 v load seemed stable. but that was only 16 minutes of OCCT lol


----------



## Djghost454

@Grishka My cpu ref always shows that, really bugs me, setting in bios is @ .771 i believe, standard is .76, options near are .756 or .771 I believe, next time I reboot I'll check. Lowered MCH to 1.3 and testing again, i'll change the ref to .76 in ET6 and see what it does.

Here goes.


----------



## xguntherc

Like it's set to 5-5-5-15 in Bios, but boot it's 5-7-7-something, and I can't change the ram voltage.. is that just something set to auto.. this bios is confusing. lol


----------



## Djghost454

Ram voltage is DRAM voltage, it should be easily changed, as I changed mine without issue, as far as the A B C D thing, that is, from what I can tell, different multipliers for different FSB's, there is a chart on the side, I think A is 0-266 B is 267-333 C is 333-400 and D is 401+ Something like that as I am working out of memory atm, it will be on the right side when you have that selected.

As far as the timings, my ram does what it states it will do, never had an issue with that.

If/when(when being more likely) my CPU decides to crash during this stress test I'll write down all my settings and share. I had 3.6 totally stable @ 400x9 with just slightly lower Vcore a few days ago, and I can probably lower my voltage, possibly a good chuck. I'm just going high and working it down once I figure out how to get this bad boy stable @ these speeds.

Eventually going to try for 4.0 on my q6600, don't know if it's attainable with my chip, but I do know I need to upgrade to @ the least a better radiator first as my temps are already high now. Single 120 rad and the older apogee is probably the lowest end WC setup you could have short of a TT, lol.


----------



## xguntherc

well, I'm figuring this out. Just completely different from what I'm used to. I changed the DRAM voltage just fine. When you higher it above 1.8 it goes like purplish color, and when your hitting down on D-pad going past all the MCH stuff when you move onto the Ram voltage, you can't tell your on it as it doesn't highlight yellow like the rest. so I wasn't sure why i wasn't able to move to it, but I just hit enter on it.. (I'm stupid and didn't realise it) does that make sense. when your going through your choices you can tell what line your on by the yellow indicator, but it goes away when i move onto the RAM for some reason, but I still could change it.

So far I'm impressed. Doing 3.33 Ghz with ram at 1112 Mhz with 1.21v to CPU, and 2.15 on RAM. not bad for second try.

edit* should I enable LLC, as it drops a bit on load, I have pencil mod on my 750i.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
I found a reveiw of this board that had excelent images of the BIOS, If I can find it again I will post a link to it

You mean this ONE from HardwareCanucks?


----------



## Djghost454

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
well, I'm figuring this out. Just completely different from what I'm used to. I changed the DRAM voltage just fine. When you higher it above 1.8 it goes like purplish color, and when your hitting down on D-pad going past all the MCH stuff when you move onto the Ram voltage, you can't tell your on it as it doesn't highlight yellow like the rest. so I wasn't sure why i wasn't able to move to it, but I just hit enter on it.. (I'm stupid and didn't realise it) does that make sense. when your going through your choices you can tell what line your on by the yellow indicator, but it goes away when i move onto the RAM for some reason, but I still could change it.

So far I'm impressed. Doing 3.33 Ghz with ram at 1112 Mhz with 1.21v to CPU, and 2.15 on RAM. not bad for second try.

edit* should I enable LLC, as it drops a bit on load, I have pencil mod on my 750i.


For the 65nm chips yes, but it can kill the 45s. 65nm chips can take a beating though, very very very tough.


----------



## DUNC4N

I as well as many others have had LLC enabled since I had the option. Never any issues.


----------



## xguntherc

so i should enable LLC.. will that make it more stable? as it seems pretty solid, but I wont know til I let OCCT run the entire hour. and maybe do linX

but not bad 3.33 Ghz with 1.21v on a Q6600.. my 750i NEVER could do that, and it took me endless nights to get 3.33 Ghz stable. lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

you got a low vid cpu like me probly can get 3400 with 1.23 vcrore llc works best for me.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*

so i should enable LLC.. will that make it more stable?


like he said, you can, it's not so big a deal with the 65nm CPUs. It can be prone to spikes, but that won't be a problem until you start going outside of Intel's specs for your CPU vCore.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*

Can't I just choose whatever RAM speed I'd like. Whats all this 2.66, 3.50 A, B, and C stuff.. on my 750i I can just type whatever number I want, and then choose my divider..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


Like it's set to 5-5-5-15 in Bios, but boot it's 5-7-7-something, and I can't change the ram voltage.. is that just something set to auto.. this bios is confusing. lol


This table says that, for a given FSB, these are the best Straps to choose.
*Memory Strap Table*









Unfortunately the P45 chipset does not allow *INVERSE* Ratios. This means that you will always have to choose a strap that makes the RAM a Higher speed than the bus. So, if you have a 400MHz bus (1600MHz pumped), the lowest RAM speed you will be able to run will be 800MHz.
ok, here are a few links that might help you out. Conversely, and what is bugging me, is that at 550MHz, the lowest you can run is 1100MHz and my RAM is finicky about that... alas. For the most part, you will only be concerned with the B and D straps, I mean, unless you are underclocking.

The first thing you should do, though, with a Gigabyte board is Enter the MIT page and choose *Load OPTIMIZED Settings*. Then boot into windows, launch ET6 and write down what it says the voltages are- that way, if there are any AUTO's selected in BIOS, you will know what they are.

Now, here is a form we use here to talk about what we are doing in BIOS and what we are hoping to achieve. M.I.T.

You can use ET6's Tune feature to try out an Overclock. However, this tends to over volt things. It is a good way, though to get started. For instance, ET6 might have a 3.6GHz Tune option. Choose it and then when you reboot, go to BIOS and see what it did. You can then boot into Windows and launch ET6 again, run Prime95, and use ET6 to _lower_ your voltages (one at a time, one notch at a time - recording the changes ON PAPER as you make them) till Prime or your system crashes. Then go into BIOS and manually make the changes that reflect the last good values you had in ET6.

For the most part, set Performance Enhance to 'Standard'.

Here are a few links that might be helpful.

RAM Timings
BIOS Flashing - READ THIS BEFORE YOU TRY TO FLASH A GIGABYTE BOARD
Using MCH Ref

So, after reading this, if you have anymore specific questions, we will be glad to help. Keep in mind that we aren't always the most expeditious source though. However, there is an OUTSTANDING Gigabyte support system at play at the links I just cited.

Good-on-ya!!


----------



## xguntherc

wow, thanks for all the great info there. I really appreciate it there.

I'm not new to overclocking, just new to Gigabytes boards. That's probably why they are so stable, they don't let you number punch CRAZY straps like the 750i boards do. lol.

So far this 3.33 Ghz 1.21v is working fine. and ram at 1112 Mhz is stable as can be. lol.

I might just set it to 3.4 Ghz and get a good ram speed and leave it be. Seems very easy to get stable on this board. lol. plus the 1.21 VID chip might be helping, when i had a Q6700 on my 750i it was a 1.2875.

I'll post a screeny later with what i end on. I'm ok without loading mobo's own defaults.. I'll try it my way first.

so far I'm liking this board tho..


----------



## grishkathefool

kk, when you post your screen make sure to tuck ET6 voltages into the shot and include a copy of the MIT form filled out in a php code field, for posterity sake...

I didn't mean to come off as if you knew nothing... however, we here are used to people being new to the Gigaworld... We realize that it is different than what Asus and DFI, MSI, and FoxConn users are used to. So we tend to spell things out for them.

In fact, some one oughta come up with a "New to Gigaboards?" faq sheet.
*looks at denny...


----------



## NoGuru

Not to mention Grish is a walking Encyclopedia of info. So he can defiantly point you in the right direction you just gotta be able to stare the vehicle.
In fact, some one oughta come up with a "New to Gigaboards?" faq sheet.
*looks at denny...
*me looks at denny too...


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Not to mention Grish is a walking Encyclopedia of info. So he can defiantly point you in the right direction you just gotta be able to stareeer the vehicle.
In fact, some one oughta come up with a "New to Gigaboards?" faq sheet.
*looks at denny...
*me looks at denny too...


ach, I couldn't stop my self. sorry Guru.
We could write it in collaboration....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol 3400 waset enugh for me my overclocker in me is trying out 3700mhz now so far so good kinda hot tho 67c priming with 1.34 vcore 465*8 3722mhz


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol 3400 waset enugh for me my overclocker in me is trying out 3700mhz now so far so good kinda hot tho 67c priming with 1.34 vcore 465*8 3722mhz


I dig it, I am still chasing 4.81GHz and Guru is trying for 4.9...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I dig it, I am still chasing 4.81GHz and Guru is trying for 4.9...


Yes maybe tomorrow cause I got a party to go to but won't be out to late. But I will have a buzz so 4.9 is very feasible. Good luck bro.

Bal3wolf looks like OC is going well, nice job.


----------



## stasio

New BIOS:
*
GA-EP45T-UD3R - F7a
GA-EP45-UD3P - F10b
GA-EP45-UD3R - F10c*

No info.
Seems to have new AHCI ROM.....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


New BIOS:
*
GA-EP45T-UD3R - F7a
GA-EP45-UD3P - F10b
GA-EP45-UD3R - F10c*

No info.
Seems to have new AHCI ROM.....


Cool + reps


----------



## morph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


New BIOS:
*
GA-EP45T-UD3R - F7a
GA-EP45-UD3P - F10b
GA-EP45-UD3R - F10c*

No info.
Seems to have new AHCI ROM.....


Finally! Thanks.
But damn, UD3R still has AHCI 1.07.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

upgraded to f10 to don't really see any differnce.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Has anyone else used the #2 NIC to network another board for internet access?

It actually allows for true 1Ggps transfer rates.









Now I have to get a lesser 2 NIC board to run the network in reverse.


----------



## dennyb

I am hoping you guys can help me with a problem that I am experiencing. No, not the one where I try to be funny and FAIL. this one is a legitimate oc problem, namely excessive heat. I can run stable at 4.0 and below with decent voltages and ok temps (1.30625v in BIOS and 64/59 max temps). At 4.1, I need to increase v-core to 1.375,term to 1.34 and MCH to 1.300 in BIOS. The temps increase to 71/68 max. If anyone has experienced heat problems and knows how to manage them please speak up. I hate to think I can reach 4.0 so easily but can't improve from there without massive voltage and heat increases. Thanks --denny


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I am hoping you guys can help me with a problem that I am experiencing. No, not the one where I try to be funny and FAIL. this one is a legitimate oc problem, namely excessive heat. I can run stable at 4.0 and below with decent voltages and ok temps (1.30625v in BIOS and 64/59 max temps). At 4.1, I need to increase v-core to 1.375,term to 1.34 and MCH to 1.300 in BIOS. The temps increase to 71/68 max. If anyone has experienced heat problems and knows how to manage them please speak up. I hate to think I can reach 4.0 so easily but can't improve from there without massive voltage and heat increases. Thanks --denny


Well I wish I could tell you some good news but the fact is Quads just tend to be like that. Unless you switch to water your temps will high but the volts increase is normal. for me past 4.5 I have to make a big jump in v's


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well I wish I could tell you some good news but the fact is Quads just tend to be like that. Unless you switch to water your temps will high but the volts increase is normal. for me past 4.5 I have to make a big jump in v's


Ya, pretty depressing . I spent all of yesterday and this morning tweaking all kinds of settings and reading settings @ XS and TT for my setup . No matter what I set it at ,If stable I get high temps . If I shave a few C's off ,I throw errors. It just doesn't seem reasonable to clock 4.0 so easy and then hit a wall. I dunno









I could accept the voltage increases if the temps would cooperate


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Ya, pretty depressing . I spent all of yesterday and this morning tweaking all kinds of settings and reading settings @ XS and TT for my setup . No matter what I set it at ,If stable I get high temps . If I shave a few C's off ,I throw errors. It just doesn't seem reasonable to clock 4.0 so easy and then hit a wall. I dunno










But you have heard this term around here "Hit a wall". The only thing I do to drop temps when shooting high and not for stability is take the side panel off and point a house fan in there on high. That's called Ghetto cooling but for benching hey it works.

If the pic loads it's just a test.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


But you have heard this term around here "Hit a wall". The only thing I do to drop temps when shooting high and not for stability is take the side panel off and point a house fan in there on high. That's called Ghetto cooling but for benching hey it works.

If the pic loads it's just a test.


I thought about the extra fan,but nah. I do have the side off. I checked some posts on XS and they get really high clocks but one guy was running in the 80+ temp range. I'm not goin there. What I want to do if possible is get 4.1/4.2 stable and have temps remain @ 65 C max. I am not comfortable above that temp,so if I have to settle for 4.0 max-I can live with it

Your rig looks clean Bro

edit:Hmmm,ghetto cooling huh, I just wonder how much it will help. Yup,gonna find out,gots to know


----------



## grishkathefool

Denny, does your Antec have a top fan? I guess I could be not lazy and look it up myself... but... However, 4 Cores means more heat... but without seeing a graphic that shows your actual air flow as it is now, I wouldn't be able to figure a way for you to move heat out better.. maybe scratch something together in Paint that shows the fan layout and flow directions for you case? Also, is your HSF sitting right?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

antec900 has 2 front 120mm fans and 1 back 120mm and 1 top 120mm. How he has the bays setup im not sure cause antec900 has 3 bays in front and only 2 of them have fans.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Denny, does your Antec have a top fan? I guess I could be not lazy and look it up myself... but... However, 4 Cores means more heat... but without seeing a graphic that shows your actual air flow as it is now, I wouldn't be able to figure a way for you to move heat out better.. maybe scratch something together in Paint that shows the fan layout and flow directions for you case? Also, is your HSF sitting right?

Ya, sorry for the delay. Top and rear exhaust -two intakes on the bottom front bays. Your question about the HS fan sitting right made me double check. In the process I discovered a film of lint or dust in the HS fins. Picked up a can of compressed air while out for dinner. Just gave it a thorough cleaning and then blew it out. I was surprised that it had accumulated any dust at all . It is only 3 months old. Old people don't like to crawl under desks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
antec900 has 2 front 120mm fans and 1 back 120mm and 1 top 120mm. How he has the bays setup im not sure cause antec900 has 3 bays in front and only 2 of them have fans.

Thanks Bal3Wolf for covering my back. I need as much assistance as I can get. Now I need to start testing @ higher clocks again to see if temps are better. Between yesterday and today I wasted 16 hrs trying to overclock with a HS that needed cleaning. Lesson learned. Will post back -hoping for improvement


----------



## grishkathefool

hey denny, i am visiting my dad and he ahs an HP with a Q9450 and he has temp issues too; but his are mostly related to poor air flow, a condition the Antec 900 shouldn't suffer from. However, on thing that strikes me as odd, his 4 core temps are ~50,38,42,43... he uses a stock HSF, I am wondering if its not set right?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
hey denny, i am visiting my dad and he ahs an HP with a Q9450 and he has temp issues too; but his are mostly related to poor air flow, a condition the Antec 900 shouldn't suffer from. However, on thing that strikes me as odd, his 4 core temps are ~50,38,42,43... he uses a stock HSF, I am wondering if its not set right?

those crappy pushpins maybe causing the problem that temperature gap between the cores too wide. My Q9450 was anywhere from 3-6 difference.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
hey denny, i am visiting my dad and he ahs an HP with a Q9450 and he has temp issues too; but his are mostly related to poor air flow, a condition the Antec 900 shouldn't suffer from. However, on thing that strikes me as odd, his 4 core temps are ~50,38,42,43... he uses a stock HSF, I am wondering if its not set right?

That does seem to be a little extreme --My #1 always runs about 3/4 C hotter than the other 3 under load. #'s 2/3/4 are real close together under load. At Idle my #4 is stuck @ 40C. Sounds like a re-seat would help him

I am testing 4.1 as I Type -but I will need to find all new #'s as the ones from this past week are now unreliable.

edit: I just aborted the test -Hit 71C 17 min in. Gonna lower the voltage

edit: 27 min in on new test > Temps 67/64/63/63. Voltages In BIOS=V-1.31875, Term-1.28, MCH-1.28, PLL-1.57. Everything else set at "Normal". Going to let it run til I get an error or temps get to 70C. Hope I can lower voltage some more. Won't know until I get further test results.---Error @ 32 min. gotta up the V ,not lookin very good

edit again: well the spring cleaning did not help at all. Am now attempting 4.1 with LLC disabled. hoping that will lower the temps--one thing I have found out about prime testing --at about the 17 minute mark they start asking 5th grade Geography questions


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol dennyb maybe you got a chip likes to run hot like me no matter what i cant get this quad to run cool on any board. I remounted it like 50 times and i own 2 tuniq towers from when i ran a server and it runs hot on both. [email protected] vcore is all i will do cause im picky with temps that stays under 60c for most part priming and under 50c for other stuff.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol dennyb maybe you got a chip likes to run hot like me no matter what i cant get this quad to run cool on any board. I remounted it like 50 times and i own 2 tuniq towers from when i ran a server and it runs hot on both. [email protected] vcore is all i will do cause im picky with temps that stays under 60c for most part priming and under 50c for other stuff.


That's because you have a low VID Q6600. My 1.225 VID ran extremely hot compared to my 1.300 VID. I've heard others with low VIDs also say their chips run hotter than everyone else's.


----------



## NoGuru

That little bit of film on the heat sink makes a small difference but If you stop and clean off your fan blades they will spin faster and make a big difference. But if you want my opinion, if your stable at 4.0 let it be, higher clocks on your chip are not needed unless you just want a bench mark. I bet you can get to windows @ 4.5 get a cpu validation and call it good.
No need to corrupt windows just to get a small 100mhz stable OC.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


That's because you have a low VID Q6600. My 1.225 VID ran extremely hot compared to my 1.300 VID. I've heard others with low VIDs also say their chips run hotter than everyone else's.


I believe it i traded my friend for this quad my old one did 3.4 with 1.43 vcore but ran cooler then this one with 3.4 with 1.23 vcore.


----------



## scupkin

How do I set my ram to 1:1 ratio on this board. I was looking at the System memory multiplier (SPD) but don't know what to set it at. I can't seem to get my Q9650 overclocked.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol dennyb maybe you got a chip likes to run hot like me no matter what i cant get this quad to run cool on any board. I remounted it like 50 times and i own 2 tuniq towers from when i ran a server and it runs hot on both. [email protected] vcore is all i will do cause im picky with temps that stays under 60c for most part priming and under 50c for other stuff.


I'm giving up on trying to clock my Quad over 4.0. For me,it is harder than Chinese arithmetic









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That little bit of film on the heat sink makes a small difference but If you stop and clean off your fan blades they will spin faster and make a big difference. But if you want my opinion, if your stable at 4.0 let it be, higher clocks on your chip are not needed unless you just want a bench mark. I bet you can get to windows @ 4.5 get a cpu validation and call it good.
No need to corrupt windows just to get a small 100mhz stable OC.


NoG, I cleaned "everything" really well and it made no difference at all. Even disabled LLC and in order to test halfway stable the temps were approaching Intel max. I will settle for 4.0 as I am not willing to burn my chip up trying to get a speed that I don't need anyway. I guess my future OC attempts will just be in the "benchmark" arena because I have really low temps if I don't stress test. For me testing above 4.0 is "rocket surgery"


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scupkin*


How do I set my ram to 1:1 ratio on this board. I was looking at the System memory multiplier (SPD) but don't know what to set it at. I can't seem to get my Q9650 overclocked.


The 2.00 multi is the 1:1 ratio to the FSB on this board


----------



## scupkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


The 2.00 multi is the 1:1 ratio to the FSB on this board


That worked now I'm at 3.52Ghz. One question what's the difference between 2.00B and 2.00D? I have it on 2.00B right now.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scupkin*


That worked now I'm at 3.52Ghz. One question what's the difference between 2.00B and 2.00D? I have it on 2.00B right now.


B is for FSB values @ 333 FSB to 400FSB---D is for 400FSB and greater--either one will work for you


----------



## NoGuru

Yes what denny said and there is a chart on page 363 on Grish's post


----------



## morph

The lower the MCH frequency (straps C, A, B or D) the lower the MCH internal timings. If you can get stable with lower MCH frequency strap, there will be some small increase in performance. Also, I think that is exclusively in benchmark testing, the increase in every day use is too small to notice.


----------



## scupkin

Well have her at 4Ghz (445x9), 1:1 ratio, Vcore at 1.25, Dram at V2.1 and LLC enabled. Idle temps are 41-42C. Wonder how far these Q9650s will go. I think I will just keep it at 4Ghz and be happy. I'm sure this will be a big difference over my E6600 at 3.4Ghz.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scupkin*


Well have her at 4Ghz (445x9), 1:1 ratio, Vcore at 1.25, Dram at V2.1 and LLC enabled. Idle temps are 41-42C. Wonder how far these Q9650s will go. I think I will just keep it at 4Ghz and be happy. I'm sure this will be a big difference over my E6600 at 3.4Ghz.


Hey skupkin--welcome to the UD3P board and congrats on your Quad. You say your idle temps are low 40's ,could you tell us what temps you are getting in prime? Also would like to know some of your other settings-Term and MCH. How long are you stable in prime? Ya,we are a little bit nosey here on this forum board


----------



## morph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scupkin*


Well have her at 4Ghz (445x9), 1:1 ratio, Vcore at 1.25, Dram at V2.1 and LLC enabled. Idle temps are 41-42C. Wonder how far these Q9650s will go. I think I will just keep it at 4Ghz and be happy. I'm sure this will be a big difference over my E6600 at 3.4Ghz.


You could also try 2.40B multi for 1068MHz RAM, if that's stable for you.


----------



## scupkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Hey skupkin--welcome to the UD3P board and congrats on your Quad. You say your idle temps are low 40's ,could you tell us what temps you are getting in prime? Also would like to know some of your other settings-Term and MCH. How long are you stable in prime? Ya,we are a little bit nosey here on this forum board










Max temps hit on prime are 70,70,65,65.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
so i should enable LLC.. will that make it more stable? as it seems pretty solid, but I wont know til I let OCCT run the entire hour. and maybe do linX

but not bad 3.33 Ghz with 1.21v on a Q6600.. my 750i NEVER could do that, and it took me endless nights to get 3.33 Ghz stable. lol

Enabling LLC is fine. As long as you have a quality PSU and a UPS or surge protector to make sure anything extraneous doesnt cause a voltage spike LLC isn't going to do anything.

Been running my Q9650 @ 4.320 / 1.362V 24/7 for about 6 months now. Haven't noticed any degradation in stability.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morph* 
You could also try 2.40B multi for 1068MHz RAM, if that's stable for you.

I'd advise reseating the ram into both red slots if you want to get 2.40B working bug free. Using yellow slots for dual channel resulted in a completely unbootable 2.40B for me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Djghost454* 
For the 65nm chips yes, but it can kill the 45s. 65nm chips can take a beating though, very very very tough.

Actually, 45nM are probably as tough if not tougher then 65nm ones. Penryn and Wolfdale as far as I know were made on the newer high-K manufacturing process (also i7s). As long as I set vcore high enough IntelBurnTest can even pass 40ish reps despite temps in the upper 70s, low 80s.


----------



## richardbb85

wut's up with this board

i put it in my case, no boot, took it out, boot up fine

so i assume it's a grounding issue? never had a problem with the ep35-ds3l


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Double check your stand offs you probly got one touching somthing on the motherboard it might be differt then your old board.


----------



## dennyb

Since I have heat issues when testing in prime,I am thinking about changing the fan on my Dark Knight and adding a shroud as well. Do you guys think it will be beneficial? The fan now on the DK is 2058 rpm. The one I am thinking about buying is 3400 rpm and speed can be controlled by mobo. I will also need to purchase a cheap 120 mm to make a shroud from. Here are some links to the fans.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835213011

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233009


----------



## Bal3Wolf

dont look at rpms you can get fans run 2000 rpms and still put out 100cfm i thk mine does.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...M121&x=24&y=27

fans i found put out most cfm the first one is only one thats 120x120x25mm that most heatsinks seem to use.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835213006
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835213010
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835706016
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835706019
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185054


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Since I have heat issues when testing in prime,I am thinking about changing the fan on my Dark Knight and adding a shroud as well. Do you guys think it will be beneficial? The fan now on the DK is 2058 rpm. The one I am thinking about buying is 3400 rpm and speed can be controlled by mobo. I will also need to purchase a cheap 120 mm to make a shroud from. Here are some links to the fans.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835213011

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233009

Spit on it








I hit 72c at the core in prime95, 100c at the core is shutdown TJMax.
And i don't play prime95 much








But, in games and what ever, it never goes over 60c








How fast do you need to go denny








You lot are going to alter "time and space" in Kentucky


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
dont look at rpms you can get fans run 2000 rpms and still put out 100cfm i thk mine does.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...M121&x=24&y=27

fans i found put out most cfm the first one is only one thats 120x120x25mm that most heatsinks seem to use.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835213006
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835213010
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835706016
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835706019
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185054

Thanks Bal3Wolf, the CFM is what I am after . just didn't make the connection and was thinking rpm. I need to be able to control the speed in bios, do you have a favorite to reccomend?
This one seems like it would fill the bill.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835706016 What say you?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Spit on it








I hit 72c at the core in prime95, 100c at the core is shutdown TJMax.
And i don't play prime95 much








But, in games and what ever, it never goes over 60c








How fast do you need to go denny








You lot are going to alter "time and space" in Kentucky









I need something to keep me from crashing during a hard session of solitaire







I don't do anything with my rig that is demanding. I am addicted to overclocking and my obsessive compulsive other self is demanding that I solve this problem. I am sooo ticked that my quad balks on me temp wise--gotta fix that issue







I'm thinking a bit more than spitting on it

edit : even tho I don't need it I want 4.2 stable and temps no more than 65 C max


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I need something to keep me from crashing during a hard session of solitaire







I don't do anything with my rig that is demanding. I am addicted to overclocking and my obsessive compulsive other self is demanding that I solve this problem. I am sooo ticked that my quad balks on me temp wise--gotta fix that issue









You need Water


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
those crappy pushpins maybe causing the problem that temperature gap between the cores too wide. My Q9450 was anywhere from 3-6 difference.

That's what I thought too, but dad said that he didn't care enough to try anything; it's under warranty and if it fails, it gets replaced...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
You lot are going to alter "time and space" in Kentucky









Not until denny and I get our flux capacitor running...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
You need Water









no, we need more alcohol... shine preferably... denny, you have any good sources?

Oh, and here's that Memory Strap Table, again...








i should just put this in my sig, lol


----------



## ACHILEE5

So if i want to go to the next strap, what else volt wise will i need








Apart from the 2.1v on the ram








1:1 at the mo, 422fsb


----------



## Bal3Wolf

straps didnt seem to matter on nb voltages for me works on all of them. And i been playing with my cpu and i thk my psu cant handle it once i go over 1.35vcore my pc powers down instead of bluescreens.


----------



## dennyb

Bal3wolf do you think this one will work for me ? I want to be able to control the speed. Just want to crank it up for testing
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835706016


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


straps didnt seem to matter on nb voltages for me works on all of them. And i been playing with my cpu and i thk my psu cant handle it once i go over 1.35vcore my pc powers down instead of bluescreens.


I'll have a play


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*

















So if i want to go to the next strap, what else volt wise will i need








Apart from the 2.1v on the ram








1:1 at the mo, 422fsb


At 422, a 2.6D strap would give you a 1098 RAM. A 2.4B strap would give you a 1013 RAM. Your RAM voltage should be fine. You could give it a shot and see what happens. I prefer a D strap and have no reason why. If anything, you might need to bump your MCH Core a hair, maybe your MCH/DRAM Ref... once you get over 1100?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Bal3wolf do you think this one will work for me ? I want to be able to control the speed. Just want to crank it up for testing
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835706016


I am sure that it's going to be loud. I prefer S-Flex but if you just want it for testing it should work fine.


----------



## dennyb

AC--Do you have any objection to running 9x445 and B-2.4 for 1068 --That is what I am running


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I am sure that it's going to be loud. I prefer S-Flex but if you just want it for testing it should work fine.


Thanks Guru I am going to look for a bit before ordering anything. Do you think a better fan will help my temp problem?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Thanks Guru I am going to look for a bit before ordering anything. Do you think a better fan will help my temp problem?


Well it will help but not fix it. With that much CFM and if you max the fan out you can probably get them down 5c but it will be loud.
But its not like you won't use the extra fans anyway but when I buy the three things I look at are CFM. dBA or how loud, and if it spins on fluid or berrings.
Just a few suggestions.
I am going to put a pic of a little fan I just made be back in a few.


----------



## grishkathefool

denny, I got a Scythe for my old machine from newegg under their Free Shipping tab... check there. I don't see the point in paying ~ $16 for a fan and ~ $12 for shipping.

Holy GOD!! I just looked at the specs for that fan yuo asked about... 148 CFM!!! That's more air than the average Bathroom Fart Fan by x2...!!! You shouldn't need to pull more than 50 CFM through your case bro, it isn't a closet... is it?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


denny, I got a Scythe for my old machine from newegg under their Free Shipping tab... check there. I don't see the point in paying ~ $16 for a fan and ~ $12 for shipping.

Holy GOD!! I just looked at the specs for that fan yuo asked about... 148 CFM!!! That's more air than the average Bathroom Fart Fan by x2...!!! You shouldn't need to pull more than 50 CFM through your case bro, it isn't a closet... is it?


I want to put it on my HS and have the ability to increase the flow as needed in order to stress test at decent temps in prime. The DK I have now moves 90CFM. I don't think I would have to max the new fan out but if I have to









Look at it this way G--if I can't be in the game that means I gotta sit on the bleachers and watch


----------



## grishkathefool

ooo, ok, so this is a HSF replacement, sorry, I missed that... well you could do that.. or you could think about setting up a 120 loop for your CPU only.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

well i switched out my psu for for a friend had and i still get power offs using over 1.35 vcore thats wierd.


----------



## NoGuru

Might want to RMA if it's possible.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

dont really wanna rma board i thk its fine i guess the cpu could be real picky.


----------



## jerjerjer13

here is my latest OC on UD3P equipped with E8400 and Team Xtreeme 1066 CL5 2x2gb rams

i was wondering if some could share their ET6 settings on 533x8.5 OC...

pls share it...


----------



## jerjerjer13

up


----------



## stevenma188

I have a question about the onboard sound card. My old motherboard (Asus P5E-VM HDMI) also had a Realtek onboard, and it had the option to expand stereo sound sources to all 5.1 channels. I was wondering how I would be able to do that on this board. I couldn't find the option under the Realtek HD Audio Manager.


----------



## grishkathefool

*@jerjerjer-* In my sig is a link to my settings.


----------



## grishkathefool

Guru, the chip came in today. Just got it installed, now to get it to boot







I was going to use ET6 at first to Easy Tune it up a little and see what happens, but ET6 Easy Tune doesn't work with it, zomg...

neither does RealTemp, apparently...


----------



## grishkathefool

ahem...









Apparently Everest is crazy... I wish I had oc'd it to 5.6GHz,,,,


----------



## ACHILEE5

Put it in the 4GHz club as 5.6GHz


----------



## dennyb

I wish you would have left the correct screenie out. Wouldn't Noguru have a "cat" over that one?


----------



## grishkathefool

I thought about it, I really did.


----------



## grishkathefool

You know, I think I am not liking the challenge of overclocking tonight....

4Ghz was soooooo easy.... up vCore a couple notches up vTerm to 1.28, up MCH Core to 1.26, and boom, it booted right up...

NOTHING past that is working out... won't even post... argh!!! I just don't feel like messing with it tonight anymore... time to play LotRo.


----------



## grishkathefool

zomg.... LotRo won't run.... I am not liking this chip, Guru...

Edit... something happened to my LAN when I was messing with the BIOS...









Edit again.... everything looks normal in the BIOS... and I obviously have a network up.. I am typing this...

Editx3........ Okay, I loaded Optim. Settings in MIT and now it works... weird... considering MIT has nothing to do with LAN... except maybe I/O??

Editx4....... Well, I will give it another shot tomorrow night... now to kill some stuff.

Editx5....... Wow, took a 25FPS loss going to this CPU... hey denny, im your address to me so I can mail this thing to you... I can't stand lag.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
zomg.... LotRo won't run.... I am not liking this chip, Guru...

Edit... something happened to my LAN when I was messing with the BIOS...









Edit again.... everything looks normal in the BIOS... and I obviously have a network up.. I am typing this...

Editx3........ Okay, I loaded Optim. Settings in MIT and now it works... weird... considering MIT has nothing to do with LAN... except maybe I/O??

Editx4....... Well, I will give it another shot tomorrow night... now to kill some stuff.

Editx5....... Wow, took a 25FPS loss going to this CPU... hey denny, im your address to me so I can mail this thing to you... I can't stand lag.

not a chance bro. I'm not taking this Quad out of here til I taste some success with it. I'm stubborn that way. I have an E 6300 out of an XPS 410 that is still cherry . If I ever learn to properly clock this "furnace" that (E6300) will be my next challenge.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


not a chance bro. I'm not taking this Quad out of here til I taste some success with it. I'm stubborn that way. I have an E 6300 out of an XPS 410 that is still cherry . If I ever learn to properly clock this "furnace" that (E6300) will be my next challenge.


well...... *me *







*you*


----------



## NoGuru

Yes it's not the best for gaming but unlike most P4's it has 2mbs cache. If you hit 5.6 I would have to hit the automatic explode on the chip that I installed. Remember I hit 4.5 so I expect you to beat that lol.
What is this LotRo you are talking about. I was going to see if anyone was interested in playing some Unreal Tournament99. I play everyday it's alot of fun for an older FPS game.

Edit: you need HWmonitor for temps on a P4


----------



## Bal3Wolf

any idea guys why when i up my vcore over say 1.35 or 1.36 i get power down instead of reboots or bsod or even prime fails. Just powers off i tested it on 2 psus so i ruled that out. Im thinking maybe the cpu just seems wierd that its ok with 1.33 for 3600mhz.


----------



## grishkathefool

doood, I couldn't beat you on the 8400, you think I can do any better here... haha...

LotRo is Lord of the Rings online. Pass on the UT, never cared for Unreal.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


any idea guys why when i up my vcore over say 1.35 or 1.36 i get power down instead of reboots or bsod or even prime fails. Just powers off i tested it on 2 psus so i ruled that out. Im thinking maybe the cpu just seems wierd that its ok with 1.33 for 3600mhz.


I wish I could help but I have no clue. Have you tried going past 1.36 and tried like 1.38 just a thought.

@Grish you can do it!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


well...... *me *







*you*


C'mon Grish, don't take offense. I'll send you my address ,Phone #, SS #, my car keys, two or three tackle boxes,and my Debit -no wait go ahead and be mad


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


any idea guys why when i up my vcore over say 1.35 or 1.36 i get power down instead of reboots or bsod or even prime fails. Just powers off i tested it on 2 psus so i ruled that out. Im thinking maybe the cpu just seems wierd that its ok with 1.33 for 3600mhz.


Does it shut down and reboot or just shut down? If it's just shut down could it be your Halt settings? what other settings are you running when it does that?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


C'mon Grish, don't take offense. I'll send you my address ,Phone #, SS #, my car keys, two or three tackle boxes,and my Debit -no wait go ahead and be mad










geeze denny.. like I'm going to be mad at you, a veritable Bastion of our Family...? or is it venerable?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

just powers right off and i tried vcore all way up to 1.5 and does same.


----------



## pizdets

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaxel* 
how do i tell in the bios which is the north bridge?

and how do you say the vtt *fsb* voltage on that board?
cpu termination voltage?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaxel*


how do i tell in the bios which is the north bridge?


North Bridge is MCH Core (MCH Ref is a subset)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pizdets*


and how do you say the vtt* fsb* voltage on that board?
cpu termination voltage?


Yes vtt is CPU Term

South Bridge is ICH/IO and ICH Core--usually not needing change in value from stock


----------



## pizdets

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


North Bridge is MCH Core (MCH Ref is a subset)

Yes vtt is CPU Term

South Bridge is ICH/IO and ICH Core--usually not needing change in value from stock


thanks + rep
now i will be able to clock 4ghz +


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pizdets* 
thanks + rep
now i will be able to clock 4ghz +






























I like your optimistic outlook. welcome to the club


----------



## gothev

Crap thats one top board.


----------



## BradleyW

What settings will get my 3.3ghz on this board? vcore? mch voltage? ect. Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
What settings will get my 3.3ghz on this board? vcore? mch voltage? ect. Thanks

Sorry I don't know for that chip. But glad to see your back. I guess you finally got your board back from RMA?


----------



## grishkathefool

Welcome Back, Bradley, Good Luck with the board. Feel free to ask Guru anything you like... _and I do mean anything, he's usually pretty forthcoming after about 10:30pm._

teehee....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lmao grish


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Welcome Back, Bradley, Good Luck with the board. Feel free to ask Guru anything you like... _and I do mean anything, he's usually pretty forthcoming after about 10:30pm._

teehee....

You might want to avoid him in the morning hours though. For some reason he doesn't seem to be a morning person at all.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol wished i had water i was testing 3.8ghz and it hit 80c but only 1 core failed so i probly could get it stable with a tad bit more vcore still under 1.40 and it waset powering down for a change.


----------



## grishkathefool

nice try Bal3


----------



## Bal3Wolf

im at 3750 tho with 1.34 vcore and haset failed prime yet tho im hititng 68-72c if i go by 100 tj. my cpu pll is at 1.650 i might be able to lower it but right now the stress test is going good.

Lasted 30mins then bsod i dont thk ic an add anymore vcore already pretty hot.


----------



## dennyb

Tj max for Q6xxx series is 80 for B-3 and 90 for G0

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-programs.html


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea if i go by 90c i got more room to play with.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Tj max for Q6xxx series is 80 for B-3 and 90 for G0

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-programs.html


yikes


----------



## Bal3Wolf

right now im priming at 3680 1.34 vcore using 90c tj im hititng about 57c.


----------



## NoGuru

Heeey what are "yall" saying? Next question gets the opposite of truth or fact.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


wut's up with this board

i put it in my case, no boot, took it out, boot up fine

so i assume it's a grounding issue? never had a problem with the ep35-ds3l


anyone?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Sorry I don't know for that chip. But glad to see your back. I guess you finally got your board back from RMA?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Welcome Back, Bradley, Good Luck with the board. Feel free to ask Guru anything you like... _and I do mean anything, he's usually pretty forthcoming after about 10:30pm._

teehee....

Thank you so much for the welcome back. It means a lot to me. Turns out my HDD was causing the system hangs under small FFT testing. My MB was also replaced by RMA. lucky me.

I seem to be stable at 3.2ghz @1.3vcore and the mch has been stepped up by 1 increment. Any voltage settings are welcome


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
What settings will get my 3.3ghz on this board? vcore? mch voltage? ect. Thanks


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Thank you so much for the welcome back. It means a lot to me. Turns out my HDD was causing the system hangs under small FFT testing. My MB was also replaced by RMA. lucky me.

I seem to be stable at 3.2ghz @1.3vcore and the mch has been stepped up by 1 increment. Any voltage settings are welcome









My guesstimate for 3.3Ghz would be

V-core 1.3125/ maybe1more bump

Term 1.29xx can't recall exact #,but about.02v less than V-core

MCH Core 1.24 and just maybe 1.26


----------



## BradleyW

Why so much for the mch? does it like power? how long should i test using prime, small fft?
6hour? maybe 8?


----------



## richardbb85

i needed 1.41v in bios to be stable running 3.6ghz


----------



## BradleyW

1.41 along with the vdrop/droop thingy would mean ur quad is at around 1.32vcore.


----------



## richardbb85

yea, somewhere around

my system is down at the moment, so i can't tell u the exact # shown in CPU-Z


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Why so much for the mch? does it like power? how long should i test using prime, small fft?
6hour? maybe 8?

You may not need more than 1.24 MCH -trial and error,but I'm fairly certain you will need to keep Term about .02v less than V-core

8 hrs is min -12 is better


----------



## BradleyW

Why is ur system down. Hey i know how you feel. My pc haz not worked for 1 year til now!!

My term is on auto, is this bad? i seem to pull of 5hours on small fft quite fine.


----------



## richardbb85

well....apparently this UD3P board can't come in contact with the case, so i think i am having a grounding issue i assume.

i mean, i install this rig the same way i did from previous system. not sure if it's the backplate touching the case causing this? or what

but yea, i am real close throwing this out of the window


----------



## BradleyW

sorry to hear that.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


well....apparently this UD3P board can't come in contact with the case, so i think i am having a grounding issue i assume.

i mean, i install this rig the same way i did from previous system. not sure if it's the backplate touching the case causing this? or what

but yea, i am real close throwing this out of the window


I have heard a couple people in the past have issues with grounding and this board. The advice that has been given, if you have removed it and it works (which I read that you have), is A) make sure to use the insulating washers under the screws when you mount and B) you can use the foam piece that came with the board BEHIND the board, between the board and the board tray.

Also, I have read once or twice posts where in the poster removed the board and found that there were metal shavings or solder bits that had become trapped behind the mobo.

Don't throw it out the window.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


well....apparently this UD3P board can't come in contact with the case, so i think i am having a grounding issue i assume.

i mean, i install this rig the same way i did from previous system. not sure if it's the backplate touching the case causing this? or what

but yea, i am real close throwing this out of the window


I can't believe you can't find where it's grounding. This seems silly but are your MOBO posts in?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I can't believe you can't find where it's grounding. This seems silly but are your MOBO posts in?


that's not silly, never overlook the simple... also, are there any pinches happening when you have it in the case - any possibility that the wires are being pinched anywhere?


----------



## richardbb85

i am gona try to use the foam piece in between the mobo/case.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


i am gona try to use the foam piece in between the mobo/case.


Seems like that will retain heat.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Seems like that will retain heat.


would a piece of paper work as well? i assume it will work better


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Would be best to try to trace down what area is causing it and maybe using carboard somthing wont catch fire when heated up be best.

I been working on 3720 so far prime is stable last night 3680 lasted all night problem free.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


would a piece of paper work as well? i assume it will work better


How many times have you installed it? Might want to try it again.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


How many times have you installed it? Might want to try it again.


well....it's been down for like 2 weeks with problem after problem. I took out the whole water cooling loop out last nite, cleaned it, rerouted, hooked everything back in hoping it will fire up. and bam, no boot.

was very frustrated last nite after no boot


----------



## Bal3Wolf

and it boots when you say try it on your desk ? duct tape or electric tape be somthing good to use to stop grounding issues.


----------



## richardbb85

so i took the board off, i have it sitting like this right now and it boot up fine

***


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
well....it's been down for like 2 weeks with problem after problem. I took out the whole water cooling loop out last nite, cleaned it, rerouted, hooked everything back in hoping it will fire up. and bam, no boot.

was very frustrated last nite after no boot

Well this is frustrating. Worst case you so what Balwolf said and tape it but use very light adhesive tape so the glue will not melt off. Or keep searching for where it's grounding.

@ Balwolf looks like things are going good









EDIT: WHERE ARE YOUR STANDOFFS RICHARD?


----------



## grishkathefool

uh, first off, no it wouldn't retain anymore heat than normal... how much air flows behind the MoBo? second, uh, the foam isn't going to be any more apt to catch flame than cardboard would be...

So, looking at that picture, *I don't see standoffs on the MoBo tray*... but it might just be my eyes. Is that the same way that you get it to work evertime? What happens when you shake different wiring harnesses? If you shake the 8pin CPU power connector, pull it, push it, move it around in general? There might be some way that the wires are being routed that is causing a loose connection to become "unconnected". If perhaps a molex pin or female connector isn't tight on the wire it contains? I would check that. Set it up like you have it there in the picture and carefully work each and every wire in different directions and see what happens.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
so i took the board off, i have it sitting like this right now and it boot up fine

***

Are you just screwing the mobo into the tray without any brass standoffs?


----------



## NoGuru

Yes I don't see the standoffs unless you took them off but why would you.

Edit: Ok so I see this is your first build. No biggy. Standoff are the tiny hex shape screws the come with the case. I think there is like 9 for ATX boards and they keep the board off the case about an 1/8 inch. And please ask questions I'm sure I asked you this awhile ago.


----------



## richardbb85

the standoff are stuck to the screw with the mobo

i took the mobo off, put it back on without screwing too tight, it booted right up. I had to turn off to plug in my cd drive which i had forgotten. i guess i pushed the IDE cable in too hard, now it won't boot up.

god dam it, ***


----------



## richardbb85

i am guessing some metals on the bottom on the mobo are touching the case = no boot

kind of hard to see with no room


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


i am guessing some metals on the bottom on the mobo are touching the case = no boot

kind of hard to see with no room


Ok then so this. Keep the standoffs on the board and set it flat on the table, get down and see if anything is touching the table.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Ok then so this. Keep the standoffs on the board and set it flat on the table, get down and see if anything is touching the table.


Great tip and way to keep it simple!

Cookies for NG.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Great tip and way to keep it simple!

Cookies for NG.


Thanks Dryad it's cause I am simple minded. And really want to get this fixed for a brother.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks Dryad it's cause I am simple minded. And really want to get this fixed for a brother.


I want to be like NoGuru


----------



## richardbb85

FIXED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG***BBQ, IT'S FIXED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

finally, jesus fooking christ


----------



## Dryadsoul

So, are you gonna share, we're afraid of the dark you know?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
FIXED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG***BBQ, IT'S FIXED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

finally, jesus fooking christ

Tell us it's something we said, it makes us feel good you know


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Tell us it's something we said, it makes us feel good you know









yea, it was one of the metal touching the case.

not sure why, but i fixed it.

man it feels good to get this rig running


----------



## Dryadsoul

Congratulations, next stop 4Ghz.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
yea, it was one of the metal touching the case.

not sure why, but i fixed it.

man it feels good to get this rig running

It was one of what metal touching the case?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
yea, it was one of the metal touching the case.

not sure why, but i fixed it.

man it feels good to get this rig running

Nice glad you got it fixed it was bugging me lol. +reps

You guys want to see some pics of a little mod I just did?


----------



## NoGuru

Here is a few pics


----------



## grishkathefool

you have to ask?








your last post shouldn't count for your post count


----------



## NoGuru

And a few more


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


It was one of what metal touching the case?


hard to explain, but it fixed it. lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nice glad you got it fixed it was bugging me lol. +reps

You guys want to see some pics of a little mod I just did?


tell me about it man, sucked big time.

i basically build a new rig which i didn't plan to. My whole plan was to add a WC system, overclock it, and call it a day.

so far i have added a new dvd/cd drive, video card, mobo, and a new case.


----------



## NoGuru

Oh believe me we all know how that go's.


----------



## grishkathefool

Homemade Bay cooler, nice. So, any improvement in temps?

By the way, I used to have one of those Antec Slot Coolers in my rig, I went through the trouble of disabling the Blue LEDs (they clashed with my Green theme) and it didn't help cool my GPU at all. It is now installed in the new case for my old Barton system.

So what is the CFM out through the back as opposed to in through the front? and what CFM fan do you have on the Xiggy? Back and Front are slighlty lower than the Xiggy, you should have a good flow directly across without much turbulence.


----------



## richardbb85

now i am tempted to build a new rig with my left over parts, hahahahah.

antec 300 case, ep35-ds3l mobo, ati 3870 card, a 300gb hd

just need PSU and a CPU, lol


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


hard to explain, but it fixed it. lol

tell me about it man, sucked big time.

i basically build a new rig which i didn't plan to. My whole plan was to add a WC system, overclock it, and call it a day.

so far i have added a new dvd/cd drive, video card, mobo, and a new case.


Nice jumbo rad stack on top...

@Guru, dude, hide your Cathodes...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Homemade Bay cooler, nice. So, any improvement in temps?

By the way, I used to have one of those Antec Slot Coolers in my rig, I went through the trouble of disabling the Blue LEDs (they clashed with my Green theme) and it didn't help cool my GPU at all. It is now installed in the new case for my old Barton system.

So what is the CFM out through the back as opposed to in through the front? and what CFM fan do you have on the Xiggy? Back and Front are slighlty lower than the Xiggy, you should have a good flow directly across without much turbulence.


Temps dropped only about 2 degrees. But I had the stuff laying around and it only took about 20 minutes. 
Not sure if the Antec helps but had it laying around so.
I have no idea what the CFM is now because there is 10 fans stuffed into it, and it's not loud at all. I would have to check all the specs but I think my intake and exhaust and heatsink fans are about 54 CFM.

Edit: This case is very small and it's the only place for the extra wiring. And my Chathodes are hidden that is a glow off the metal I painted with reflective paint


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


but I think my intake and exhaust and heatsink fans are about 54 CFM.


That was what I was getting at. See, if Exhaust is 50 and Intake is 50 and the Xiggy is 50, then you might get some turbulence due to pressurization of air as it travels through the Xiggy. But, if Xiggy is slightly higher than the other too, it should offset this, resulting in nice air flow... what ever, I tend to over think things...


----------



## richardbb85

so with this board and haf 932 case, i can plug either the AC 97 or HD audio to the mobo, does it matter?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


That was what I was getting at. See, if Exhaust is 50 and Intake is 50 and the Xiggy is 50, then you might get some turbulence due to pressurization of air as it travels through the Xiggy. But, if Xiggy is slightly higher than the other too, it should offset this, resulting in nice air flow... what ever, I tend to over think things...


The 2 S-Flex are 63 CFM and the Xiggy is 53.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


so with this board and haf 932 case, i can plug either the AC 97 or HD audio to the mobo, does it matter?


AC 97? What is it?


----------



## richardbb85

the audio cable?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


the audio cable?


Yes I do not see why not. I use a Soundblaster card but from what I understand the onboard is quite good on this board.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


That was what I was getting at. See, if Exhaust is 50 and Intake is 50 and the Xiggy is 50, then you might get some turbulence due to pressurization of air as it travels through the Xiggy. But, if Xiggy is slightly higher than the other too, it should offset this, resulting in nice air flow... what ever, I tend to over think things...


The standard Xiggy is roughly 60CFM. The dark Knight is almost 90 CFM- nearly 50% more. You guys with the duals are getting great temps during stress tests and my quad runs hot. Life is not fair







I have been checking quite a few 9550/9650 test temps and mine run about average,but they are still limiting my overclocks. I'm good on voltage,plenty of overhead,but maxed on temps









Nice job Guru -good work and very innovative









Question--If I hook all of my case fans and the HS fan to a fan controller, will I have any issues with the mobo or any changes to make in BIOS. I read that some mobo's wont boot without a fan hooked up

Grish -I saw your fingers--ewwww


----------



## richardbb85

man, i love this site

wouldn't be able to solve/do all these without the help from you all


----------



## richardbb85

downloading 3dmark06 and see how it will do


----------



## Dryadsoul

Hey, Denny, how much do your core temps vary?

@ 22ÂºC ambient room mine Idle @ 27/23/28/27 and Load @ 38/34/39/38


----------



## jerjerjer13

*DRYADSOUL*

do you mind sharing your ET6 settings on voltage on getting a stable 525x8.5 ??


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Hey, Denny, how much do your core temps vary?

@ 22ÂºC ambient room mine Idle @ 27/23/28/27 and Load @ 38/34/39/38


wow, nice temps

lol

i can't even get that with a WC setup


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Hey, Denny, how much do your core temps vary?

@ 22ÂºC ambient room mine Idle @ 27/23/28/27 and Load @ 38/34/39/38

@ 4.0Ghz idle temps are 36/35/35/40(40 is a stuck sensor) @ load max temps are 63/61/59/59. Voltages in BIOS for 4.0 are-V-core 1.30625--term1.280---and MCH Core is 1.280. Now for the problem area,just going to 4.1Ghz jumps my temps jump to 71/68 max and the voltages in BIOS are V-core-1.375 --term-1.34 --and MCH -1.30. Both speeds are 12 hrs stable but have massive differences in voltages and temps. I spent 3.5 days testing different settings for 4.1 and the result was always the same. If I cut the voltage the temps would go down but I would error in prime. I have ordered a fan controller and a high CFM HS fan ,hoping to get better results

edit --While doing extensive testing I tweaked PLL and all the REFs (above and below stock settings) to no avail


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jerjerjer13* 
*DRYADSOUL*

do you mind sharing your ET6 settings on voltage on getting a stable 525x8.5 ??

jerjer he has a different chip than you. As a matter of fact we all do to a certain degree. We are all here to help you along but you still have to OC it yourself. I can give you settings just as Grish did but his did not work for you, am I right?
Lets us know what YOUR settings are and we can give you opinions.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
jerjer he has a different chip than you. As a matter of fact we all do to a certain degree. We are all here to help you along but you still have to OC it yourself. I can give you settings just as Grish did but his did not work for you, am I right?
Lets us know what YOUR settings are and we can give you opinions.









This ^^

You tell us what you have set in BIOS (as much as you can) and we can look at it and make suggestions.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


wow, nice temps

lol

i can't even get that with a WC setup


It's only @ 3.5ghz though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jerjerjer13*


*DRYADSOUL*

do you mind sharing your ET6 settings on voltage on getting a stable 525x8.5 ??


Due to 7 RC1 x64 CPU-Z validation now issues the red rejection stamp on all my OC's.









If you're looking for stable OC volt settings try this  533 @ 8.5  w/E8600 on a UD3P.

If you start about page 11, you'll find the stats for your e8400. I was following their lead til I had to re-install my OS. Just keep in mind most of these guys are heavily water cooled/chilled.

Once I get some Xtreme DDR2 1600, I'll be back on their trail.


----------



## dennyb

@ Dryadsoul-- addendum to post # 3785 -ambient temps were 70/72 F


----------



## slickwilly

I got my UD3R setup on my desk running it thru prechecks and so far all is good.

I took a look in the BIOS and man there is a lot more options than my 750i board


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I got my UD3R setup on my desk running it thru prechecks and so far all is good.

I took a look in the BIOS and man there is a lot more options than my 750i board


welcome lol we hear that alot. Let us know if you need any help.


----------



## richardbb85

scored 15672 3DMarks06

that's below avg, ***


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ 4.0Ghz idle temps are 36/35/35/40(40 is a stuck sensor) @ load max temps are 63/61/59/59. Voltages in BIOS for 4.0 are-V-core 1.30625--term1.280---and MCH Core is 1.280. Now for the problem area,just going to 4.1Ghz jumps my temps jump to 71/68 max and the voltages in BIOS are V-core-1.375 --term-1.34 --and MCH -1.30. Both speeds are 12 hrs stable but have massive differences in voltages and temps. I spent 3.5 days testing different settings for 4.1 and the result was always the same. If I cut the voltage the temps would go down but I would error in prime. I have ordered a fan controller and a high CFM HS fan ,hoping to get better results

edit --While doing extensive testing I tweaked PLL and all the REFs (above and below stock settings) to no avail


I can get to 4.3 completely on auto, but after 4Ghz pretty much set everything in BIOS to manual. Unfortunately I lost all that data with the OS failure.









Managed to write these BIOS settings down @ 4.25Ghz 500 x8.5....CPU 1.425v....Mech 1.36v....VTT 1.38v....PLL 1.70v

Discovered that Everest Corporate Edition v5.02 reads stuck cores as 8-10ÂºC lower than Everest Ultimate.

And I've got some high CFM 60mm YS Tech fans for your NB/Mosfets if you want 'em.


----------



## dennyb

Thanks Dryadsoul--I will try those settings tomorrow as it is late at night on this side of the continent. I don't know how ol' G G will respond to those kind of voltages. She just might puke'em back up. I managed to boot into windows a while back at 4.4 to get a screenie but never attempted to test that high. I think I just have a "furnace" on my hands here. Will let you know how it goes in this thread --Thanks, denny

edit --were those settings with or without LLC?


----------



## Dryadsoul

LLC on by all means! And once I got there I lowered the vcore to 1.38v.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


LLC on by all means! And once I got there I lowered the vcore to 1.38v.


I'm thinkin' she will get into windows but I don't think she will last long in prime. She's a pansy


----------



## Dryadsoul

You just need to take her to see Transformers2 and stuff her with ice cream.


----------



## gothev

Its a great board. Most reliable i have ever had. Gigabyte have struck a real winner with this board.


----------



## muels7

hey, i am going to do my first overclock soon and I was just wondering. Those of you that have this board, do you overclock manually or do you use ET6(the overclocking program that comes with the board)?


----------



## richardbb85

never heard/used ET6

ocerclocking in bios work just fine


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muels7*


hey, i am going to do my first overclock soon and I was just wondering. Those of you that have this board, do you overclock manually or do you use ET6(the overclocking program that comes with the board)?


Absolutely not. Just use it for screen shots of volts. Do it in bios.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Question--If I hook all of my case fans and the HS fan to a fan controller, will I have any issues with the mobo or any changes to make in BIOS. I read that some mobo's wont boot without a fan hooked up

Grish -I saw your fingers--ewwww


You won't have an issue, I run all my fans through a controller or directly into a molex and the board has no issues with it.









While I'm here, picture of my modded UD3R from my latest build log (in sig btw)


----------



## dennyb

Thanks repo man. I didn't think it would be an issue,but wanted to be sure. Nice job on the mod. I was going to add a shroud in between the HS and new HS fan that I am impatiently awaiting,but it is a 38 mm fan and it and a shroud together would not fit without moving the ram to other slots. I still may do the shroud mod down the road.

I would rep you if I could


----------



## repo_man

Thanks man for the compliment, and you're welcome! Lol, yea, it's _close_ with a 25mm shroud and fan, a 38mm one just wouldn't fit with the ram.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Thanks man for the compliment, and you're welcome! Lol, yea, it's _close_ with a 25mm shroud and fan, a 38mm one just wouldn't fit with the ram.










Looks nice Repo! How much does the shroud help, cause I think I have the room?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Looks nice Repo! How much does the shroud help, cause I think I have the room?


I wish I could tell you Guru. I honestly don't have an accurate guesstimate. When I put the shroud on I also put the Slipstream on (going from stock Xiggy fan to shroud/Slipstream) so it wouldn't be correct. It's an easy little mod, I use zipties to keep the fan/shroud on the cooler. If you think you have the room to spare go for it, it can't hurt surely,lol.









Edit: I do remember getting a few C's off load temps with the new fan shroud. Probably more the Slipstream than the shroud though. I still say it's worth a try!


----------



## NoGuru

Doesn't matter I will do it anyway







Because I love tweaks and mods.
Mostly because I just got through all the pics from your mod and let me say,
Awesome build very impressive.


----------



## BradleyW

I tested my quad @3.2GHz for around 5 and a half hours. It looked stable, fantastic! When i get a new HDD, i will reformat and update everything on stock speeds. I will then use my 3.2ghz settings and test for a longer period of time. Am sure that a issue would have creeped up within the first 2 hours of small FFT









Great news so for, right?


----------



## richardbb85

any tips on bringing my Q6600 to 3.8-4.0?

i am at 3.6ghz right now with 1.39v in bios

i tried 3.8ghz with 1.51v, got in window, but failed Prime95. What else should i bump up?


----------



## Sickened1

WOhoo! Just order my UD3P last night for 99.99 open box on newegg.


----------



## BradleyW

i thought you were able to get stable at 3.8ghz but you were not happy with the full load temperatures?


----------



## richardbb85

that was b4 my system went down, i just got my PC fixed yesturday, now it won't get stable.


----------



## BradleyW

They did not fix it correctly. they have caused a new issue. take it back and complain if it was not like this before they tried to fix it. dont take any crap from em!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Doesn't matter I will do it anyway







Because I love tweaks and mods.
Mostly because I just got through all the pics from your mod and let me say,
Awesome build very impressive.


Like I just posted, thanks Guru, I'm glad you enjoyed the log. I'll be checking in here over the next weekend or so for some more tips, I lost my BIOS settings when I swapped PSU's and I've yet to have time to reset my OC,lol. Runnign stock right now (ewwwww







)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Its crazy how hot my cpu gets running 3720 with 1.36 vcore hits 72c with a 90c tjmax and running 3650 with 1.34 only hits 55c.


----------



## richardbb85

55c load on air? doesn't seem bad at all

i get that on water, lol


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Its crazy how hot my cpu gets running 3720 with 1.36 vcore hits 72c with a 90c tjmax and running 3650 with 1.34 only hits 55c.


My CPU needs a session with a "shrink" as well. It goes crazy from 4.0 to 4.1. I'm hoping to get this tomorrow

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811995016

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835706016

Maybe my temps will improve


----------



## Bal3Wolf

well im using 90 tj max to if i used 100 it would be 65c and this chip uses pretty low vcore 1.33 for 3650mhz.


----------



## solidsquirrell

So i just received my board today, unfortunately im running a thermaltake v1 hsf, atm. Should I just wait until i receive my megahalem, which I'll be ordering sometime this week, or .. should i just place my v1 cooler already.

Should I reformat my HDD and reinstal my OS.? srry for the stupid question.


----------



## richardbb85

run at stock speed til you get the mega if temp is okay

i don't think u have to reformat HD/reinstall OS, but it's recommended.

i didn't format anything, and it's running fine.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I tested my quad @3.2GHz for around 5 and a half hours. It looked stable, fantastic! When i get a new HDD, i will reformat and update everything on stock speeds. I will then use my 3.2ghz settings and test for a longer period of time. *Am sure that a issue would have creeped up within the first 2 hours of small FFT







*

Not necessarily.
Great news so for, right?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickened1*


WOhoo! Just order my UD3P last night for 99.99 open box on newegg.


Grats, welcome to the club.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Its crazy how hot my cpu gets running 3720 with 1.36 vcore hits 72c with a 90c tjmax and running 3650 with 1.34 only hits 55c.


Is that with anything set on AUTO?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


So i just received my board today, unfortunately im running a thermaltake v1 hsf, atm. Should I just wait until i receive my megahalem, which I'll be ordering sometime this week, or .. should i just place my v1 cooler already.

Should I reformat my HDD and reinstal my OS.? srry for the stupid question.


You might want to do a clean OS install, but first I would just give it a try as is, maybe do a Repair OS if needs be. And don't worry about your HSF, these boards run cool for the most part. Don't push it too far though without keeping an eye on your temps.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


run at stock speed til you get the mega if temp is okay

i don't think u have to reformat HD/reinstall OS, but it's recommended.

i didn't format anything, and it's running fine.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Grats, welcome to the club.

Is that with anything set on AUTO?

You might want to do a clean OS install, but first I would just give it a try as is, maybe do a Repair OS if needs be. And don't worry about your HSF, these boards run cool for the most part. Don't push it too far though without keeping an eye on your temps.


Thanks You


----------



## Bal3Wolf

nope nothing on auto i had refinned my settings so none were set to auto.


----------



## grishkathefool

@Repo Man, nice mod on that Antec case. I liked the way you stealthed the Controller too. I would recommend that you Mod that deck though, the one attached to your house, it looks DANGEROUS!!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
@Repo Man, nice mod on that Antec case. I liked the way you stealthed the Controller too. I would recommend that you Mod that deck though, the one attached to your house, it looks DANGEROUS!!









LOL









I rent the place so I'm not really motivated to overclock the deck







It looks really bad but I promise it's structural, I wouldn't be out there otherwise!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
run at stock speed til you get the mega if temp is okay

i don't think u have to reformat HD/reinstall OS, but it's recommended.

i didn't format anything, and it's running fine.

Same. It is recommended though. Just remember you will have to take the board out to install the Mega.


----------



## crashdummy35

Hey guys.

I'm having some serious trouble getting my rig up to 3.8GHz for some reason. I've been at this for months--literally. The main problem seems to be that I cannot break 400 fsb..? Seriously. If I go over by even 5 it's a no post. Plus, I'm having to pump insane volts through my cpu just to get this 3.6 stable. I figure if the answers can be found here on OCN--then this is the place.

Current settings:
multi x9
fsb 400
vcore 1.34375 bios/1.312 cpu-z LLC Enabled
CPU Term 1.30
MCH 1.260
RAM 1.86

MCH Latch 400
RAM 800MHz 6-6-6-18 (RAM is [email protected] and will go no faster, 5-5-5-15, etc etc)

Is there anything else I can tweak to get 3.8 or above without adding too much more vcore? I've read my book entirely but I don't really know what most of this stuff does or how to adjust it.

Any help would be really really appreciated. Also my cpu VID is 1.2625v.

Thank you.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

bump your mcr up i gota run 1.360 to run over 400 fsb.


----------



## NoGuru

Crash the way I test for highest FSB is by dropping the multi so your clock is not high but your FSB can be increased. Also try a different strap for your MCH.


----------



## crashdummy35

Bal3Wolf will try that. Thank you.

NoGuru, over the weekend I was trying out 333 fsb/MCH Strap and raising the multi in increments--trying to keep my RAM out of the equation--but I'm hitting a wall @ 3.6. It's really frustrating. But ocing is so addictive--I want more speed.

I've been told "Intel likes bandwidth" so I'm really trying to get the fsb up higher. I'm getting some OCZ Blades, the ones Acoma_Andy went legendary with so for now my RAM is staying as close to stock as possible, but I'd love to have my fsb ready to take the Blades to the moon.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Bal3Wolf will try that. Thank you.

NoGuru, over the weekend I was trying out 333 fsb/MCH Strap and raising the multi in increments--trying to keep my RAM out of the equation--but I'm hitting a wall @ 3.6. It's really frustrating. But ocing is so addictive--I want more speed.

I've been told "Intel likes bandwidth" so I'm really trying to get the fsb up higher. I'm getting some OCZ Blades, the ones Acoma_Andy went legendary with so for now my RAM is staying as close to stock as possible, but I'd love to have my fsb ready to take the Blades to the moon.


I know the blades you speak of. I want them too. What about testing for high FSB not sure if my method is the best but it seems to work.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I know the blades you speak of. I want them too. What about testing for high FSB not sure if my method is the best but it seems to work.


GAWD!!! It's like an invisible wall or something. Went 425 fsb, MCH up to 1.36/1.4, and blue screen at Windows splash screen--I even took my vcore all the way up to 1.35625 in bios and it's a no go. Took the multi to 9.5x400 same voltages and froze at boot.

It's gotta be this cpu.

I'm going to print your settings for that E8500 and try to go from there, but, with higher vcore of course 'cause this chip is so lame.

Thanks NoGuru. I'm getting my 3.8. I gotta have it.

Thanks again for the help brother.


----------



## Wind

Hey, I'm wondering something about what the lowest FSB you can boot up with is. Everytime I try booting up below 260 with my E0 Q9550, the comp doesn't boot. I belieeve anything below 275 gives me problems. On my old stuff (P5Q pro + C1 Q9550) I could drop it to like 230 fsb with no problems in windows with AI Suite, but using EasyTune 6/BIOS I can't, and I don't know if it is a problem witht he board or bios or settings.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


GAWD!!! It's like an invisible wall or something. Went 425 fsb, MCH up to 1.36/1.4, and blue screen at Windows splash screen--I even took my vcore all the way up to 1.35625 in bios and it's a no go. Took the multi to 9.5x400 same voltages and froze at boot.

It's gotta be this cpu.

I'm going to print your settings for that E8500 and try to go from there, but, with higher vcore of course 'cause this chip is so lame.

Thanks NoGuru. I'm getting my 3.8. I gotta have it.

Thanks again for the help brother.


are you also upping the cpu term and cpu pll that needs to be raised with vcore and mcr.


----------



## morph

I managed to POST with 191 FSB. Anything lower than that and it would revert itlself back to 191 or 192 MHz.


----------



## Wind

Any reason you could think of why I might have problems booting below 280? Should I try to get the board replaced?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
are you also upping the cpu term and cpu pll that needs to be raised with vcore and mcr.

I'm raising the cpu term by 2 notches but I've never raised my PLL.

How far would you recommend raising the PLL and mcr for starters? 2 Notches?

These UD3 bios just have so many options....

Let me show you where I'm and and suggest something if you wouldn't mind..?

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: +0.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3600MHz (9x400)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ..............







2.00D)
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800Mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................6
tRCD .........................................6
tRP'...........................................6
tRAS..........................................18

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... Manual
CPU
Load-Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.34375v/1.312 CPU-Z
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*.......: 1.30
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: [AUTO]

CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.......: [AUTO]

CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,,0.800V*.......: [AUTO]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.240v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........; [AUTO]
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: [AUTO]
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.550V............: [AUTO]
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: [AUTO]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 1.86v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: [AUTO]
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: [AUTO]
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: [AUTO]

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


----------



## morph

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wind* 
Any reason you could think of why I might have problems booting below 280? Should I try to get the board replaced?

It could be the chip itself, or the MCH. It doesn't mean it's a faulty board.
You just have to fiddle around with the voltages. I droped my vcore to 0.9V (1.25VID chip), vtt to 1V and MCH to 1V to post at that FSB.
I'd still prefer reaching that 4GHz stable rather than getting that 191MHz FSB.


----------



## dennyb

Hey Crashdummy,good to see you again. The advice NoGuru gave you on FSB would be a very good tool for you to find out what is going on. Lower your multi to 8 and try 420 FSB -adjusting voltages as you go. Walk the FSB up in small increments to see what the board is capable of. If the board goes on up then start saving some coin for an E8400


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Hey Crashdummy,good to see you again. The advice NoGuru gave you on FSB would be a very good tool for you to find out what is going on. Lower your multi to 8 and try 420 FSB -adjusting voltages as you go. Walk the FSB up in small increments to see what the board is capable of. If the board goes on up then start saving some coin for an E8400

Hey dennyb.

I just can't seem to post at anything over 400 fsb bro. Maybe I was just going about it wrong.

I'm going back in then. Looks like it's gonna be a long night.

I've had my eyes peeled for a 775 duo core in the 4 sale but none that get 4GHz at low V stay on there for more than a few hours. This oc'ing stuff is so addictive it ain't even funny.

Okay bro. It's back to the drawing board then.

Be cool.


----------



## Wind

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morph* 
It could be the chip itself, or the MCH. It doesn't mean it's a faulty board.
You just have to fiddle around with the voltages. I droped my vcore to 0.9V (1.25VID chip), vtt to 1V and MCH to 1V to post at that FSB.
I'd still prefer reaching that 4GHz stable rather than getting that 191MHz FSB.

I haven't tried overclocking it. I plan to try to run at like 4 ghz as I have watercooling, however I am just worried if the board might be unstable due to me being unable to boot with low FSB


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
Hey dennyb.

I just can't seem to post at anything over 400 fsb bro. Maybe I was just going about it wrong.

I'm going back in then. Looks like it's gonna be a long night.

I've had my eyes peeled for a 775 duo core in the 4 sale but none that get 4GHz at low V stay on there for more than a few hours. This oc'ing stuff is so addictive it ain't even funny.

Okay bro. It's back to the drawing board then.

Be cool.

I'm quite sure you can get the FSB --this board will deliver on that issue --low multi and higher FSB will spell it out . It's the chip brother


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
GAWD!!! It's like an invisible wall or something. Went 425 fsb, MCH up to 1.36/1.4, and blue screen at Windows splash screen--I even took my vcore all the way up to 1.35625 in bios and it's a no go. Took the multi to 9.5x400 same voltages and froze at boot.

It's gotta be this cpu.

I'm going to print your settings for that E8500 and try to go from there, but, with higher vcore of course 'cause this chip is so lame.

Thanks NoGuru. I'm getting my 3.8. I gotta have it.

Thanks again for the help brother.

I have hit a wall at 4.65GHz with my set up. It happens. But you might try upping your MCH Core to 1.28v and bringing your CPU Term (vTerm) down a notch.. you shouldn't need more than 1.28vTerm for a 400FSB, but you might need more than 1.24v MCH Core.... Intel specs the 7400 as a 1066 FSB, but other than that it is pretty much the same as our E8400s. So you might try some of my settings found in my sig...?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wind* 
Hey, I'm wondering something about what the lowest FSB you can boot up with is. Everytime I try booting up below 260 with my E0 Q9550, the comp doesn't boot. I belieeve anything below 275 gives me problems. On my old stuff (P5Q pro + C1 Q9550) I could drop it to like 230 fsb with no problems in windows with AI Suite, but using EasyTune 6/BIOS I can't, and I don't know if it is a problem witht he board or bios or settings.

Is this about the rig in your signature? If so, you might try another thread....


----------



## pLuhhmm

Does anyone know why when I burn a music CD with winamp and I play music, the music begins to lagg/skip?


----------



## bk7794

These boards are durable! I just tried to install a cpu cooler and the motherboard ended up being grounded and it survived it!







Kudos to Gigabyte.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


Does anyone know why when I burn a music CD with winamp and I play music, the music begins to lagg/skip?


Codecs? Bad Drivers?

hey Guru, I tried your settings, no go.

Then I tried:
PLL 1.59 Post/No Windows
ICH IO 1.57 P/NW
ICH Core 1.3 P/NW
PLL 1.61 P/NW
1.48125 vCore P/NW

Then I got tired of it again.... I just don't think my chip can do it. Its not an FSB wall, I have run 550x8 in the past... I think it's an overall speed problem...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm* 
Does anyone know why when I burn a music CD with winamp and I play music, the music begins to lagg/skip?

Or, you are Burning the disk to fast


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
These boards are durable! I just tried to install a cpu cooler and the motherboard ended up being grounded and it survived it!







Kudos to Gigabyte.

Yea i removed my board 4 times already and its still working great.


----------



## Wind

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I have hit a wall at 4.65GHz with my set up. It happens. But you might try upping your MCH Core to 1.28v and bringing your CPU Term (vTerm) down a notch.. you shouldn't need more than 1.28vTerm for a 400FSB, but you might need more than 1.24v MCH Core.... Intel specs the 7400 as a 1066 FSB, but other than that it is pretty much the same as our E8400s. So you might try some of my settings found in my sig...?

Is this about the rig in your signature? If so, you might try another thread....

NO, I did another build, and I am now using q9550 with ud3p


----------



## pLuhhmm

Anyone with bios F7? I overclocked with AutoTune or w/e to 4.05ghz, but when I try and do BIOS settings myself it blue screens ):

Im sure autotune is overduing something so Id like to do it manually. But when I try settings that other people use it doesnt work.

Can someone help me? Preferably someone with similar specs and bios.

Id leave it with autotune, but when I try and do Prime it gets an error right away, but intelburn and superpi work. I havnt tried OCCT yet. It also did 3Dmark 06 without crashing and scored: 11474.

I mainly just want to see if I can get the 24/7 OC higher then 4.05.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm* 
Anyone with bios F7? I overclocked with AutoTune or w/e to 4.05ghz, but when I try and do BIOS settings myself it blue screens ):

Im sure autotune is overduing something so Id like to do it manually. But when I try settings that other people use it doesnt work.

Can someone help me? Preferably someone with similar specs and bios.

Id leave it with autotune, but when I try and do Prime it gets an error right away, but intelburn and superpi work. I havnt tried OCCT yet.

I don't have your chip ,but you can start with these #'s til the E 8400 boys get here
V-core 1.300

CPU Term 1.28

MCH Core 1.26
LLC enabled


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I have hit a wall at 4.65GHz with my set up. It happens. But you might try upping your MCH Core to 1.28v and bringing your CPU Term (vTerm) down a notch.. you shouldn't need more than 1.28vTerm for a 400FSB, but you might need more than 1.24v MCH Core.... Intel specs the 7400 as a 1066 FSB, but other than that it is pretty much the same as our E8400s. So you might try some of my settings found in my sig...?


grishkathefool, thanks. These UD3's are beasts, I know it, but, something just ain't happening to get me even to 3.8.

I'm gonna print your settings along with a few others I've come across and get the coffee out.

I will get _AT LEAST_ 3.8 out of this rig or die trying.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i like bios f10 it fixed some issues i was having but your autotune issue sounds like maybe you need to reset comos im not sure.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
grishkathefool, thanks. These UD3's are beasts, I know it, but, something just ain't happening to get me even to 3.8.

I'm gonna print your settings along with a few others I've come across and get the coffee out.

I will get _AT LEAST_ 3.8 out of this rig or die trying.

Do you have an address where we can send the flowers?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Do you have an address where we can send the flowers?

omg...most of his settings are for 500fsb and _*over*_ 4GHz!!!!

That dude is hardcore for real.

Send the flowers to Nicole Kidman--she'll know what to do with 'em.

Okay, a bit more snooping them I'm off to tinker.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
omg...most of his settings are for 500fsb and _*over*_ 4GHz!!!!

That dude is hardcore for real.

Send the flowers to Nicole Kidman--she'll know what to do with 'em.

Okay, a bit more snooping them I'm off to tinker.

Crash -if you are going to play in G and No G 's sandbox you will need a gooood E 8400 and some cojones'


----------



## pLuhhmm

Just updated to F9 BIOS successfully.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Crash -if you are going to play in G and No G 's sandbox you will need a gooood E 8400 and some cojones'


oh denny, there you go again, got me crying on my keyboard with laughter...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


You just need to take her to see Transformers2 and stuff her with ice cream.










I put the Transformers2 DVD in and told her it was hers to keep,fed her ice cream til' she popped zits and all she did was crash and made me reset her CMOS. I dropped down a bit and it tested in prime but heat issues made me halt the test. She's a pansy for sure. Will try again after I get new HS fan and controller. Thanks for assisting.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol your lucky to have 4ghz stable best i can do is 3700 and even at 3700 i could cook a full course meal ontop of my case. 3400 is my best setting i load under 50 or right at 50c.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


omg...most of his settings are for 500fsb and _*over*_ 4GHz!!!!

That dude is hardcore for real.

Send the flowers to Nicole Kidman--she'll know what to do with 'em.

Okay, a bit more snooping them I'm off to tinker.


Crash, you might have better luck if you disable CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2), as I noticed you have enabled.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I put the Transformers2 DVD in and told her it was hers to keep,fed her ice cream til' she popped zits and all she did was crash and made me reset her CMOS. I dropped down a bit and it tested in prime but heat issues made me halt the test. She's a pansy for sure. Will try again after I get new HS fan and controller. Thanks for assisting.


Just like a woman, even when you hit her G spot she complains. My quad responds well to Thin Lizzy tunes.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Crash, you might have better luck if you *disable CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2)*, as I noticed you have enabled.


Seriously..? Would that help?

Instead of upping the fsb I just went in and tried 
9.5x400 3.8GHz
RAM stock 800 MHZ
MCH Latch 333/400 both
vcore tried all the way up to 1.3500v (bios w/LLC)
cpu Term 1.28/1.30 both
MCH 1.28/1.30
PLL 1.50

Windows splash screen froze the bsod'ed.

I think this chip is just hitting it's limit.

I mean; How much vcore would I have to give it just to boot into Windows..?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol im being mean to my quad but one thing it sure is a fighter lol.


----------



## crashdummy35

Bal3Wolf your TIM must be smoking right now....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol im glad nothing else pulls temps like this lol quad held strong thru one tough work out to bad it runs so hot i bet i could get 4ghz out of it but id need more then just good water.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Lol im glad nothing else pulls temps like this lol quad held strong thru one tough work out to bad it runs so hot i bet i could get 4ghz out of it but id need more then just good water.


I can feel that heat coming from Bardstown







Turn it down my tomatoes are exploding


----------



## Dryadsoul

Crash, maybe if you try 9.5x385 w/1.4 Vcore and if it boots keep bumping the FSB by 5 till you're past the FSB hole?

@Bal3Wolf: Has your TIM evaporated yet?


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Yea i removed my board 4 times already and its still working great.


I thought these were delicate pieces of machinery lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

nope lol im running boinc world comunity grid and its doing its thing no core above 45c i thk my temps droped some after this little work out.


----------



## dennyb

Hey Crash- if you want to copy Grish' setting you will have to dress the part








Grish' overclocking uniform


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Hey Crash- if you want to copy Grish' setting you will have to dress the part









Hey everyone guess what..? This E7400 has beaten me.

Went all the way up to 1.4 vcore in bios and still bsod'ed after Windows passed the splash screen. So--3.6GHz it is then! Yay! Luck of the draw on this chip I guess.... Oh well.

dryadsoul, I hear you brother, but I'm just gonna pack it in on the cpu and wait for my new psu and video card. (Getting ready for Modern Warfare 2). My girl promised me OCZ Blades so I'll be good.

3.8 sure woulda been nice though.

To everyone who ever helped me out on this quest for speed thank you all.

OCN forums are awesome!!!

dennyb here's me:

*FAIL BOX*


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea it sucks lol my e6600 could hit 4ghz and even run superpi and all way thru 3dmark06 i never really had cooling to see if i could get 4ghz 100% stable tho. I managed to get 15k on 3dmark06 with it lol only got 300 more with my quad.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
yea it sucks lol my e6600 could hit 4ghz and even run superpi and all way thru 3dmark06 i never really had cooling to see if i could get 4ghz 100% stable tho. I managed to get 15k on 3dmark06 with it lol only got 300 more with my quad.









The people in COD4 must pay for this.

Goodnight all.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea kill them all, bad thing my e6600 is in a pc now not even overclocked.


----------



## wilkinsb01

why my Q6600 is too hot in the ud3p ide 29-30c because in my rampage formula was 18-22c with the same termic paste


----------



## NoGuru

OMG is this the standup comedy thread? I missed alot in a few hours.


----------



## richardbb85

it's not about the idle temps, post up ur load temps


----------



## wilkinsb01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


it's not about the idle temps, post up ur load temps


45c


----------



## richardbb85

what speed are you at?


----------



## Twotone

I'm new to the site and just upgrade to a E5200, GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L with 8 gigs of http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...tinum_quad_kit
and need a little help please.

I've read plenty of how to's, but I'm having trouble and since this thread deals specifically with these motherboards I thought here would be the best place to start.

I've set the dram timing and voltage manually, but that's as far as I seem to be able to get.

One thing I haven't read in any guides, which do you start with first multiplier or FSB?

I've tried leaving the FSB stock and just upping the multiplier and it won't boot. Any advice on bios setting that may be messing me up?

I am reading through this, but it's a lot to catch up on and was hoping someone could summarize for me.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
OMG is this the standup comedy thread? I missed alot in a few hours.

It's now the Giga Giggle owners guide.


----------



## dennyb

Welcome to the forum Twotone --please go to the top of this page and under "User CP" you will find the system tab to list your hardware. I am going to just give you a link to a NEW EGG review that has a lot of settings for your processor. Check it out and any questions will be fielded by resident experts Grishka the fool and No Guru

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116072


----------



## NoGuru

What where am I? Oh ya just click the link in my sig for a start just to see how things should look.


----------



## Twotone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Welcome to the forum Twotone --please go to the top of this page and under "User CP" you will find the system tab to list your hardware. I am going to just give you a link to a NEW EGG review that has a lot of settings for your processor. Check it out and any questions will be fielded by resident experts Grishka the fool and No Guru

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116072


Thanks, that's part of my problem, I have read those setting all over the place but can't get anywhere close. So I googled overclocking with this MB for more specific info on bios settings. I'm wondering if I missing a setting in bios thats preventing me from getting this to work


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twotone*


Thanks, that's part of my problem, I have read those setting all over the place but can't get anywhere close. So I googled overclocking with this MB for more specific info on bios settings. I'm wondering if I missing a setting in bios thats preventing me from getting this to work


In Advance Bios Features 
Limit CUPID Max to 3........Disable
No Execute memory protect.Disable
CPU Enhanced Halt...........Disable
C2/C2E State Support.......Disable
C4/C4E State Support.......Disable
CPU Thermal Monitior.........Disable
CPU EIST Function............Disable
Virtualization Technology...Disable

Make sure to do this first.







And welcome to OCN


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twotone*


Thanks, that's part of my problem, I have read those setting all over the place but can't get anywhere close. So I googled overclocking with this MB for more specific info on bios settings. I'm wondering if I missing a setting in bios thats preventing me from getting this to work


One setting that folks overlook Is in MIT -the PCIe Frequency. Auto is default and it needs to be manually set to 100, otherwise your grapics card will overclock too much and cause BSOD.

For starters set the CPU MULTI to 12.5 raise the FSB to 250 -bump the V-core about 2 notches- Set the Term up 2 notches- And bump MCH Core 1 notch--enable LLC. Save and exit. That should easily get you going . we can proceed from there. Plenty of help here from the guys .


----------



## Twotone

I just remembered/notice my bios is F1 since I just got this, I assume the first thing I should do is flash it to the newest?


----------



## dennyb

Here is a link to the latest BIOS for the GA boards. 
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/

Is your board new/ it should have at least F7 you are probably referring to "revision 1"

edit -what does CPUZ "mainboard " tab say about your BIOS?


----------



## Dryadsoul

You might want to go with F4 as the F5c is beta.

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...2952#anchor_os


----------



## dennyb

Twotone --I just realized you have UD3L--so sorry-my bad


----------



## Bal3Wolf

f10 bios is nice for me it fixed those issues where my overclock would fail after a reboot and i can get posts alot easyer to.


----------



## Twotone

ok I have your settings set and still having odd problems.
I raised the FSB 1mhz at a time up to 237 where it wouldn't boot.
I reset back to 236, no go
235 nope
230 nope
220 nope
210 no

I don't get it, I shouldn't have to work my way all the way back up 1 mhz at a time should I?

This is what makes me think I'm missing something very basic.


----------



## wilkinsb01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
what speed are you at?

3.5ghz @1.402v


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twotone*


ok I have your settings set and still having odd problems.
I raised the FSB 1mhz at a time up to 237 where it wouldn't boot. 
I reset back to 236, no go
235 nope
230 nope
220 nope
210 no

I don't get it, I shouldn't have to work my way all the way back up 1 mhz at a time should I?

This is what makes me think I'm missing something very basic.


If you raise the V-core 3/4 bumps above stock-Cpu Term 3 above stock and MCH Core2 above stock and set FSB to 250 It seems like it would have to boot and test. Is your PCIE set at 100? Stock cooling isn't helping but you should be able to get an additional 40/50FSB easily enough. What kind of temps are you getting in coretemp? Do you have any wobble or tilt in the HS cooler (snug?)


----------



## Twotone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


If you raise the V-core 3/4 bumps above stock-Cpu Term 3 above stock and MCH Core2 above stock and set FSB to 250 It seems like it would have to boot and test. Is your PCIE set at 100? Stock cooling isn't helping but you should be able to get an additional 40/50FSB easily enough. What kind of temps are you getting in coretemp? Do you have any wobble or tilt in the HS cooler (snug?)


Yes PCIE is set to 100
I have v core at 1.35v and can't get much pasted 225
I don't know if this helps. I keep reading how easy both these are to OC


----------



## dennyb

Try 10x 300 with everthing else as is Ram at 333 latch and 2.00 multi

what latch and multi are you tryng to run for your RAM? That may be where the problem is


----------



## solidsquirrell

so i installed my new UD3P, i did a fresh install of vista, and coretemp shows my VID at startup changing from 1.1v to 1.25v. Also I keep getting BSOD every now and then. I set the dynamic energy saver to start up automatically, when i boot up my system. (I like the flashy LED's







) But when I do get a BSOD, it shuts off the Dynamic Energy Saver, to where I have to go back and manually turn it back on.

Is it better to leave this Dynamic Energy Saver off at all times?


----------



## Twotone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Try 10x 300 with everthing else as is Ram at 333 latch and 2.00 multi

what latch and multi are you tryng to run for your RAM? That may be where the problem is


I haven't changed those, like I said complete noob, only up to page 50 on this thread.

Just tried you suggestion- works. So now what? Bump the multiplier or FSB slowly?

BTW- thanks for the help


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twotone*


I haven't changed those, like I said complete noob, only up to page 50 on this thread.

Just tried you suggestion- works. So now what? Bump the multiplier or FSB slowly?

BTW- thanks for the help


First let me say that anytime you change the CPU fsb your RAM frequency will change with it. So make sure you pick a "latch" and appropriate Multi so that the ram runs close to the specified speed. Here is the formula for RAM speed---FSBxMM (memory multiplyer) example 333FSB x 3.2=1066--400x2.00=800 Now adjust FSB upward until no longer stable (watching temps) You really need better cooling so don't go too far without it.

edit : I have to shut down for a while -just got some goodies from NEW EGG to install--back later


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


f10 bios is nice for me it fixed those issues where my overclock would fail after a reboot and i can get posts alot easyer to.


Where'ld you get F10? I just flashed to F9.









NM...........Found it on TT...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


edit : I have to shut down for a while -just got some goodies from NEW EGG to install--back later


Don't lose a finger on us DB.


----------



## Twotone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


First let me say that anytime you change the CPU fsb your RAM frequency will change with it. So make sure you pick a "latch" and appropriate Multi so that the ram runs close to the specified speed. Here is the formula for RAM speed---FSBxMM (memory multiplyer) example 333FSB x 3.2=1066--400x2.00=800 Now adjust FSB upward until no longer stable (watching temps) You really need better cooling so don't go too far without it.

edit : I have to shut down for a while -just got some goodies from NEW EGG to install--back later


So would I be better off trying to hit 9x400 and run memory 1:1?

Running Prime Right now, so far the highest temp has been 56C


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


so i installed my new UD3P, i did a fresh install of vista, and coretemp shows my VID at startup changing from 1.1v to 1.25v. Also I keep getting BSOD every now and then. I set the dynamic energy saver to start up automatically, when i boot up my system. (I like the flashy LED's







) But when I do get a BSOD, it shuts off the Dynamic Energy Saver, to where I have to go back and manually turn it back on.

*Is it better to leave this Dynamic Energy Saver off at all times?*


Yes. Why bother with it, you are talking about a machine that draws less than 5 amps. Even if you run it 24/7 at full load you are talking about 12KW/hrs/day which, where I am is roughly $.84 a day...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twotone*


Yes PCIE is set to 100
I have v core at 1.35v and can't get much pasted 225
I don't know if this helps. I keep reading how easy both these are to OC


Overclocking is not easy. It takes patience, studying, and trial and error; our boards are extremely forgiving though.

Attached is a M.I.T. Form, fill it out with the BIOS settings you are using and paste it here for us to see; keep in mind that the 3L is not the 3P and that there might be some difference there... Did you install ET6 when you installed your Motherboard drivers? If so, run it and show us a screen of the voltage settings under Tune>Advanced>Voltages.

Also, before you flash your BIOS read this.


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twotone*


So would I be better off trying to hit 9x400 and run memory 1:1?

Running Prime Right now, so far the highest temp has been 56C


All of a sudden you are running Prime at 400x9?


----------



## Twotone

Sorry I made it confusing with my edits.

I am running prime95 at the settings he gave me 300x10 Latch @333 MM @2
--Question since my memory is 800, would I be better runnign Latch @333 [email protected] 2.4 giving me 799.2

I had asked the question about 400x9 first then edited that I was running prime- sorry

Trust me I've been doing a lot of reading today, but some of is disjointed which I think is where some of my confusion is coming from.

I'm running Win7 64 so I'm not sure if that's a problem, but Easy Tune wont run for me.


----------



## slickwilly

*I need help*
*Long post*

I have got ever thing put togather in the case now and all is not well
my USB keyboard and mouse will not work in windows XP
I have it enabled in the BIOS, the key board works while in the BIOS screen
my mouse has a side light the lights up until windows is finished loading then it goes out. I have been using an old PS2 ball mouse and key board for now

The key board and mouse where working until I installed the drivers from the CD that came with the board.

In HW manager I have a lot of USB ports with the yellow question mark by them
I have tried rerunning the disk and just letting windows look for the driver both were fail.
I have not done anything as far as updating the BIOS.
system spec as follows
E6300 stock for now/ Gskill 1066 2 one gig. sticks/ evga 8800GTS 512 (186.18 drvr.)
PC P&C 500 watt. PSU WD cavair HDD Creative Fatality mouse/ old style Z-board
I have not installed the drivers for ether the mouse or key board but never had a problem with them working this way before


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twotone*


Sorry I made it confusing with my edits.

I am running prime95 at the settings he gave me 300x10 Latch @333 MM @2
--Question since my memory is 800, would I be better runnign Latch @333 [email protected] 2.4 giving me 799.2

I had asked the question about 400x9 first then edited that I was running prime- sorry

Trust me I've been doing a lot of reading today, but some of is disjointed which I think is where some of my confusion is coming from.

I'm running Win7 64 so I'm not sure if that's a problem, but Easy Tune wont run for me.


Don't know a thing about Win7, but here is a thought I have had recently. Guru has had more success than I over clocking the same CPU/MoBo combo - he runs XP and I run Vista 64... I have been meaning to look into this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


*I need help*
*Long post*

I have got ever thing put togather in the case now and all is not well
my USB keyboard and mouse will not work in windows XP
I have it enabled in the BIOS, the key board works while in the BIOS screen
my mouse has a side light the lights up until windows is finished loading then it goes out. I have been using an old PS2 ball mouse and key board for now

The key board and mouse where working until I installed the drivers from the CD that came with the board.

In HW manager I have a lot of USB ports with the yellow question mark by them
I have tried rerunning the disk and just letting windows look for the driver both were fail.
I have not done anything as far as updating the BIOS.
system spec as follows
E6300 stock for now/ Gskill 1066 2 one gig. sticks/ evga 8800GTS 512 (186.18 drvr.)
PC P&C 500 watt. PSU WD cavair HDD Creative Fatality mouse/ old style Z-board
I have not installed the drivers for ether the mouse or key board but never had a problem with them working this way before


First, just try looking in your system32 folder for the drivers. Second, try the MS Knowledge Base, it might be a known issue. Third, or maybe second if you want to skip the MSKB, try a Repair on XP.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Twotone --I just realized you have UD3L--so sorry-my bad

Not your bad, at all mate








It's down to us with the *variants* of this board, to keep an eye out for things like that









But *dennyb* i have a question about OCing, how did you do it to your Rep meter







Look at you go








But back to business








I *need* to get *533* FSB *stable*








But i might be, setting my self up for a fall








Or maybe just dreaming


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Not your bad, at all mate








It's down to us with the *variants* of this board, to keep an eye out for things like that









But *dennyb* i have a question about OCing, how did you do it to your Rep meter







Look at you go








But back to business








I *need* to get *533* FSB *stable*








But i might be, setting my self up for a fall








Or maybe just dreaming

















it's respect for our elders that nets denny so much rep, that and his service in the Great War...







j/k denny. Seriously, it's the fact that he is usually the first one to reply to an inquiry and normally hits the nail square on the head.

As for your 533MHz aspirations, you *NEED* to hit it? Why?
That being said, you are definitely going to need to learn what CPU Term, CPU Ref, MCH Core, MCH/DRAM Ref, and PLL balance is right. Getting 533+ to Boot is one thing, getting it stable is a whole other beast.


----------



## NoGuru

Sorry guys I tried to catch up but I have been on the Lake all day and have a buzz so I will be back manyahna.


----------



## grishkathefool

lol


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Sorry guys I tried to catch up but I have been on the Lake all day and have a buzz so I will be back manyahna.

Lol, sorry just had to point out that I'm find "manyahna" amusing.









Anywhoo, I haven't been through here in a while. After a couple weeks wrestling w/ it I backed my oc down to 3825 and gave it a rest for a while (was having issues w/ stability on long runs, like 48hrs-ish). Some times you just need to take a step back for a while you know.

Anyway though, I've finally got it to survive a 4 day long render job on the higher speeds I was initially going for. Running at 4.21ghz 1.392vcore w/ mem. at 1170mhz 5/5/5/18. Getting a hang of this board was like being a parapalegic trying to open a can of whoopas5 on Jet Li, but finally got her set straight & lovin' it.









Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## Slider46

Quick question - does anyone know if any of the voltages options affect FSB voltage? (VTT?)

I know there's CPU vcore, northbridge and southbridge voltage settings but what setting will affect FSB? Is there one?


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slider46*


Quick question - does anyone know if any of the voltages options affect FSB voltage? (VTT?)

I know there's CPU vcore, northbridge and southbridge voltage settings but what setting will affect FSB? Is there one?


termination maybe? I forget what exactly it's called in bios but it's right there by the vcore / ref. settings.

edit: grabbed the manual, & yeah it's listed as 'cpu termination' right under vcore.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Lol, sorry just had to point out that I'm find "manyahna" amusing.









Anywhoo, I haven't been through here in a while. After a couple weeks wrestling w/ it I backed my oc down to 3825 and gave it a rest for a while (was having issues w/ stability on long runs, like 48hrs-ish). Some times you just need to take a step back for a while you know.

Anyway though, I've finally got it to survive a 4 day long render job on the higher speeds I was initially going for. Running at 4.21ghz 1.392vcore w/ mem. at 1170mhz 5/5/5/18. Getting a hang of this board was like being a parapalegic trying to open a can of whoopas5 on Jet Li, but finally got her set straight & lovin' it.









Thanks for all your help guys.


Sup Supaspoon Good to see ya and hear things are going good. Gotta go girls are back with cocktails, yehaaw, laterz


----------



## Slider46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


termination maybe? I forget what exactly it's called in bios but it's right there by the vcore / ref. settings.

edit: grabbed the manual, & yeah it's listed as 'cpu termination' right under vcore.


Gotta try to remember all these damn terms lol.

Thanks


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slider46*


Quick question - does anyone know if any of the voltages options affect FSB voltage? (VTT?)

I know there's CPU vcore, northbridge and southbridge voltage settings but what setting will affect FSB? Is there one?


CPU Termination is FSB
MCH Core is Memory Host Controller
PLL is clock generator
CPU Ref is the relationship between the CPU and the FSB *
MCH Ref is the relationship between the MCH and the FSB *

*in short


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sup Supaspoon Good to see ya and hear things are going good. Gotta go girls are back with cocktails, yehaaw, laterz



















Obviously don't need anymore, but I'm sure you'll have fun anyway.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Lol, sorry just had to point out that I'm find "manyahna" amusing.









Anywhoo, I haven't been through here in a while. After a couple weeks wrestling w/ it I backed my oc down to 3825 and gave it a rest for a while (was having issues w/ stability on long runs, like 48hrs-ish). Some times you just need to take a step back for a while you know.

Anyway though, I've finally got it to survive a *4 day long render job* on the higher speeds I was initially going for. Running at 4.21ghz 1.392vcore w/ mem. at 1170mhz 5/5/5/18. Getting a hang of this board was like being a parapalegic trying to open a can of whoopas5 on Jet Li, but finally got her set straight & lovin' it.









Thanks for all your help guys.


HOLY GOD, 48 hour render.... do you work for Pixar????
And I don't think it's just the board, that q9650 has been giving lots of people fits, from what I read...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slider46*


Gotta try to remember all these damn terms lol.

Thanks










You're welcome, we are here to help anyway we can... and sometimes to antagonize.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


HOLY GOD, 48 hour render.... do you work for Pixar????
And I don't think it's just the board, that q9650 has been giving lots of people fits, from what I read...


Lol no. But pixar also has a multi-million $$ renderfarm, I have 1 little trooper of a 9650 =p. Most of my work is for print, so it's usually just single frames, but they need to be at extremely high resolutions for the best print quality. When you start putting stuff out at 300dpi on 30"x42" format the pixels need goes way up there.

I'm saving up atm though to put together a dual 1366 xeon setup to help remedy that problem.

This chip has been a little fussy since you mention it. Main thing that bugs me about it though is the large difference on core temps. I know it's normal to a point, but core0 often runs as high as 18c hotter than my coolest core on full load. For ex., running a render right now, and my load temps are 61/51/43/43. Quite annoying, but doesn't seem to be anything i can do about it.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Lol no. But pixar also has a multi-million $$ renderfarm, I have 1 little trooper of a 9650 =p. Most of my work is for print, so it's usually just single frames, but they need to be at extremely high resolutions for the best print quality. When you start putting stuff out at 300dpi on 30"x42" format the pixels need goes way up there.

I'm saving up atm though to put together a dual 1366 xeon setup to help remedy that problem.

This chip has been a little fussy since you mention it. Main thing that bugs me about it though is the large difference on core temps. I know it's normal to a point, but core0 often runs as high as 18c hotter than my coolest core on full load. For ex., running a render right now, and my load temps are 61/51/43/43. Quite annoying, but doesn't seem to be anything i can do about it.


My dad's 9450 has weird temps like that too, something like 51/41/44/38

Anyway, the dual xeon setup... yeah, I'm drooling. 2 Xeon Nehalem's on an SLI board... hell, scroo SLI and just get a QUADRO - for you that is... not me, QUADRO wouldn't do me any good at all. _But I would like to build a dual xeon nehalem sli board..._


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


My dad's 9450 has weird temps like that too, something like 51/41/44/38

Anyway, the dual xeon setup... yeah, I'm drooling. 2 Xeon Nehalem's on an SLI board... hell, scroo SLI and just get a QUADRO - for you that is... not me, QUADRO wouldn't do me any good at all. _But I would like to build a dual xeon nehalem sli board..._


I've had a few quadro's in the past, & tbh 98% of the time they're just not worth it. The price premium on them is huge, & especially since they recently dropped the 3dMax specific drivers (i have no idea why) it would be absolutely worthless to me.

The other drawback to that setup is there aren't any sli capable dual 1366 boards, and worse none that will allow any oc'ing. Will have to wait for skulltrail for that but i don't think I will. Was going to go w/ a couple of the 2.66ghz chips on an asus board w/ 36gb of mem. Even w/o oc'ing though on multi-core heavy tasks such as rendering dual 2.66's will still rip a 4.4ghz 920 to shreds. Prob. just toss a 295 on it or something for gpu.


----------



## grishkathefool

I could have sworn I read about a dual 1366 SLI capable board... maybe it was a precursor article... You know, that's the problem with the web, there is so much to read that you can't possibly retain it all or bookmark it all either, for that matter.


----------



## dennyb

ACHILEE5 said:


> Not your bad, at all mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's down to us with the *variants* of this board, to keep an eye out for things like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But *dennyb* i have a question about OCing, how did you do it to your Rep meter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi AC I'm gonna fess up about the reps-"I pay cash for rep"
> 
> 
> 
> grishkathefool said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's respect for our elders that nets denny so much rep, that and his service in the Great War...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k denny. Seriously, it's the fact that he is usually the first one to reply to an inquiry and normally hits the nail square on the head.
> 
> Well I do have the sight up all day long while I daytrade the markets. I'll bet you didn't know that about me. I do reply to alot of folks but I bend more nails than I care to admit. I was trying to help Twotone today and it took me quite awhile to figure out his overclocking problem was ram speed settings. You guys would have solved it in no time at all. I just like to tag along behind you guys
Click to expand...


----------



## Twotone

dennyb said:


> ACHILEE5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not your bad, at all mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's down to us with the *variants* of this board, to keep an eye out for things like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But *dennyb* i have a question about OCing, how did you do it to your Rep meter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi AC I'm gonna fess up about the reps-"I pay cash for rep"
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> it's respect for our elders that nets denny so much rep, that and his service in the Great War...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k denny. Seriously, it's the fact that he is usually the first one to reply to an inquiry and normally hits the nail square on the head.
> 
> Well I do have the sight up all day long while I daytrade the markets. I'll bet you didn't know that about me. I do reply to alot of folks but I bend more nails than I care to admit. I was trying to help Twotone today and it took me quite awhile to figure out his overclocking problem was ram speed settings. You guys would have solved it in no time at all. I just like to tag along behind you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for that. I was wondering, you mentioned to set it at 333 x 2 which gives me 666, Since my ram is 800, wouldn;t I be better at 333x 2.4 = 799? Or am I misunderstanding this part?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sheira

Hi fellaz. I got Asus P5NT WS. Is it worth upgrade to UD3P? (Look my rig below)

Any known issues? What about temps of NB / SB?

Any problems with SLi?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheira*


Hi fellaz. I got Asus P5NT WS. Is it worth upgrade to UD3P? (Look my rig below)

Any known issues? What about temps of NB / SB?

Any problems with SLi?











No SLI on UD3P,crossfire only. It is a very good overclocking board--runs cool


----------



## dennyb

Twotone said:


> dennyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> 
> Not your bad, at all mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's down to us with the *variants* of this board, to keep an eye out for things like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But *dennyb* i have a question about OCing, how did you do it to your Rep meter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi AC I'm gonna fess up about the reps-"I pay cash for rep"
> 
> Thanks again for that. I was wondering, you mentioned to set it at 333 x 2 which gives me 666, Since my ram is 800, wouldn;t I be better at 333x 2.4 = 799? Or am I misunderstanding this part?
> 
> 
> Yes you would . I gave you that setting purposely to take the Ram out of the equation ,so you could tell if the MOBO and CPU would react well while overclocking. Now when you raise your clock up by the FSB use the formula to get your RAM close to the factory speed. Once you reach the limit of your CPU overclock you can then see if the RAM will overclock. In the meantime experiment with your FSB and voltages. Watch your temps,don't overdo it on stock cooling
Click to expand...


----------



## Twotone

dennyb said:


> Twotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dennyb*
> 
> 
> Yes you would . I gave you that setting purposely to take the Ram out of the equation ,so you could tell if the MOBO and CPU would react well while overclocking. Now when you raise your clock up by the FSB use the formula to get your RAM close to the factory speed. Once you reach the limit of your CPU overclock you can then see if the RAM will overclock. In the meantime experiment with your FSB and voltages. Watch your temps,don't overdo it on stock cooling
> 
> 
> One last question, how do you decide on the latch value? So if I get my FSB over 333, do I move to a Latch of 400x2?
> 
> And again thank you very much, all I read has been how easy it was to over clock and people just giving out FSB and multiply settings, it gave me the impression that's all I'd have to do.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

for me latch means nothing other then helps me find the right mhz for my ram they all work for me no matter what.


----------



## dennyb

Twotone said:


> dennyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Twotone*
> 
> 
> One last question, how do you decide on the latch value? So if I get my FSB over 333, do I move to a Latch of 400x2?
> 
> And again thank you very much, all I read has been how easy it was to over clock and people just giving out FSB and multiply settings, it gave me the impression that's all I'd have to do.
> 
> 
> In general yes,but either of those latches will work. Pick the one that gives you the multi that bring the RAM speed closest to factory specs. Play around with it ,ask questions here. Folks here are generous with their knowledge
Click to expand...


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheira*


Hi fellaz. I got Asus P5NT WS. Is it worth upgrade to UD3P? (Look my rig below)

Any known issues? What about temps of NB / SB?

Any problems with SLi?











Yeah no sli on it, but you can run xfire. I'm going to be selling off my 780i/260's/6600 setup to fund a swap to ati (haven't decided btwn 4890's or 4870x2's yet). But other than that the boards pretty great actually. The chipset really does very well temp. wise. I'm currently running 8gb's of mem. at 1170mhz, nb at 1.38v to accomodate and temperature is not an issue for it. It's a far cry from the 780i I moved from (ended up wc'ing that).


----------



## grishkathefool

Twotone said:


> dennyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Twotone*
> 
> 
> One last question, how do you decide on the latch value? So if I get my FSB over 333, do I move to a Latch of 400x2?
> 
> And again thank you very much, all I read has been how easy it was to over clock and people just giving out FSB and multiply settings, it gave me the impression that's all I'd have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that might help... with latches try to keep the latch as near to the FSB you are running as you can. And it is my understanding that D is easier to run than B, but B can provide better results (slightly) at 400MHz FSB.
> 
> but as for the easy part, keep in mind that CPUs and Boards are not 100% the same, even if they are in name. So, what works for me, doesn't for Guru, who has the same set up as myself; at least not exactly. But, what works for me can serve as a baseline for someone else with the same chip, mobo, RAM etc...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sheira

Well, i am looking to sell my 8800GT's anyway and get either 4890 or 285. So thats cool.


----------



## grishkathefool

Sheira, if you are going to go ATI, or stay single GPU nVidia, then welcome to the UD3P family!!

BTW, all you peoples that hang out here, I noticed that this thread rating needs some help. Although it has a 5 star rating, it only has 11 votes... out of how nearly 3500 posts?


----------



## dennyb

Hey No Guru--Got my Rheobus Extreme and my "vacuum cleaner" HS fan hooked up and am now 40 min into small fft's. Max Temps are better-64/61/59/59. It is LOUD but so much better for stress testing a hot quad. Voltages in BIOS --V-core 1.325, Term 1.300,MCH 1.300. I might be able to bump the FSB and keep voltages the same. Don't know yet.

edit: 4.1 Ghz

edit again: threw error #3--keeping same voltages but changing everything else to auto instead of normal. Temps are better -62/59/58/58--30 min


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Sheira, if you are going to go ATI, or stay single GPU nVidia, then welcome to the UD3P family!!

BTW, all you peoples that hang out here, I noticed that this thread rating needs some help. Although it has a 5 star rating, it only has 11 votes... out of how nearly 3500 posts?


Voted, think that is the first time I voted , here that is

I reformatted my HDD drive and installed winXP again this time when I installed drivers I selected install all and let it run it's course.

All is well in my Gigabyte world. 
For now water cooling is next on the list


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Sheira, if you are going to go ATI, or stay single GPU nVidia, then welcome to the UD3P family!!

BTW, all you peoples that hang out here, I noticed that this thread rating needs some help. Although it has a 5 star rating, it only has 11 votes... out of how nearly 3500 posts?


5 stars...and I slapped my self on the wrist for forgetting to do that.


----------



## grishkathefool

denny, those temps look good for Prime testing... especially with a quad. At 4GHz I used to see temps as high as 65C; then I lapped my chip, muwahaha... now I see temps around 53C.


----------



## supaspoon

That vcores really nice for 4.1 denny, I'm impressed.....and jealous.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Hey No Guru--Got my Rheobus Extreme and my "vacuum cleaner" HS fan hooked up and am now 40 min into small fft's. Max Temps are better-64/61/59/59. It is LOUD but so much better for stress testing a hot quad. Voltages in BIOS --V-core 1.325, Term 1.300,MCH 1.300. I might be able to bump the FSB and keep voltages the same. Don't know yet.

edit: 4.1 Ghz

edit again: threw error #3--keeping same voltages but changing everything else to auto instead of normal. Temps are better -62/59/58/58--30 min










Very Nice!
I still need to get a better HSF, before attempting to overclock that high, I'll be ordering mine this weekend


----------



## NoGuru

Great go for it denny!


----------



## morph

For anyone who might be interested, here's a link for a modded UD3R BIOS with AHCI 1.20E
http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/7/.../EP45UD3Rm.10c
I'm using this version myself right now and it works great. Thanks go to GHz (Pyr0) over the TweakTown Forum for making this possible.


----------



## Dryadsoul

*Denny,* great show with that Hoover HS/F. Keep working those GTL refs for stability!

Still not to 5Ghz, but this F10b BIOS allows for lower temps @ higher volts.

 CPU-Z PROOF  @ 4547.61Mhz

Unstable PROOF @ 4590.1Mhz:








By dryadsoul at 2009-07-11


----------



## supaspoon

Impressive dryad. You running dice/ln for that I assume?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Impressive dryad. You running dice/ln for that I assume?


Nope, just CPU only Stinger D-Max w/ H2O/PT_Nuke.









I'm gonna have to go Dice/LN2 to hit 5Ghz though.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Nope, just straight ol' Stinger D-Max w/ H2O/PT_Nuke.









I'm gonna have to go Dice/LN2 to hit 5Ghz though.









erm, what's straight about that cooling solution....?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
erm, what's straight about that cooling solution....?

UUmm......bent tubes, warped mobo......the rams..









I meant CPU only, no NB/SB/Mosfet WB's.

Edited it to CPU only.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


denny, those temps look good for Prime testing... especially with a quad. At 4GHz I used to see temps as high as 65C; then I lapped my chip, muwahaha... now I see temps around 53C.


Thanks Grish. I further refined my voltages and got a tad better temps-61/59/57/57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


That vcores really nice for 4.1 denny, I'm impressed.....and jealous.










Thanks supa. This chip doesnt seem to be as volt hungry as some,but the heat issues are holding me back. I'm workin on it tho.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


Very Nice!
I still need to get a better HSF, before attempting to overclock that high, I'll be ordering mine this weekend










Yeah,it takes a good HS and fan to get the higher clocks. At least in my case it does. Good luck to you

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Great go for it denny!


Thanks No G. I feel like I finally have some room to the upside to work on.



Dryadsoul said:


> *Denny,* great show with that Hoover HS/F. Keep working those GTL refs for stability!
> 
> Thanks Dryadsoul. It feels good to finally start having some success after so much failure north of 4.0. The Hoover helps a lot but I also made another change that probably made a greater difference. My computer room is rather small and does not have good air exchange with the rest of the house. If I let prime run all night the next morning when I walk into that room I can feel a wall of heat. Ambients over 80F. This morning I moved the PC to a large cool room and did some further testing. The results were very promising. I was able to test 4.25Ghz in prime. It is not yet stable as I left the house after just over 1 hour and still testing. It crashed sometime after I left and I came home to windows screen. Don't know how long it ran. The temps were not great--69/67/65/65. Will test more tomorrow. Hoping to get 4.25 stable and remain in safe intel voltage and temps.
> 
> I don't know beans about GTL Refs. Where are they in BIOS and what kind of tweaks would you reccomend? The last test voltage in BIOS wasV-core -1.3875---Term-1.34---MCH 1.320---CPUZ-1.360


----------



## grishkathefool

I think that GTL Refs are MCH Ref in our BIOS.... 
GTL/MCH Ref Thread Not sure exactly if this clears it up...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I think that GTL Refs are MCH Ref in our BIOS.... 
GTL/MCH Ref Thread Not sure exactly if this clears it up...


Thanks for the link. I have seen it beforebut I confess to it being confusing for me. I guess I need for someone to dumb it down for me. I get the part about choosing 0.635 x MCH and I suppose VTT as well. Do you multiply that # by the stock value assuming it will scale itself to the actual value applied in MCH and VTT or do you multiply by the value that you actually select? Hypothetical Value being 1.300 then .635 x1.300 or .635 x stock # in BIOS? I hope I haven't confused you with my question, but I just don't quite get it


----------



## grishkathefool

you don't do the multiplication. you set the CPU Term to the VID value, make adjustments to the refs, then raise the Term back up. I have been looking into whether or not it helps to keep the MCH and CPU Refs near the VID values, but haven't been able to document any definite correlation.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
you don't do the multiplication. you set the CPU Term to the VID value, make adjustments to the refs, then raise the Term back up. I have been looking into whether or not it helps to keep the MCH and CPU Refs near the VID values, but haven't been able to document any definite correlation.

I'm ate up with dumbass. The # in BIOS for term is (i think) 1.20. Is that what you are calling vid? if so I set term to 1.20 then what adjustments do I make to the refs before raising term back to say 1.30?


----------



## Dryadsoul

On our boards what used to be called GTL Refs on older x35/x38 boards are just referred to in BIOS as volt Reference

for CPU/MCH/RAM and are effected by CPU Skew, especially on Yorkfield/Kentsfield quads on anything over 4Ghz.

And there's no right/wrong setting, it's dependent on your CPU/FSB/MCH and Ram volt settings.

A bit dated but May be of some help: http://forum.xcpus.com/overclocking/...ing-guide.html

I can tell you that the F10b BIOS/Everest Corporate in combo reads core temps @ 8-10Âº lower and allows for lower Vcore(now 3.5Ghz @ 1.152vcore).


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
On our boards what used to be called GTL Refs on older x35/x38 boards are just referred to in BIOS as volt Reference

for CPU/MCH/RAM and are effected by CPU Skew, especially on Yorkfield/Kentsfield quads on anything over 4Ghz.

And there's no right/wrong setting, it's dependent on your CPU/FSB/MCH and Ram volt settings.

A bit dated but May be of some help: http://forum.xcpus.com/overclocking/...ing-guide.html

I can tell you that the F10b BIOS/Everest Corporate in combo reads core temps @ 8-10Âº lower and allows for lower Vcore(now 3.5Ghz @ 1.152vcore).

Thanks for the link. I will look into it. So far my experiences with the REFs have been disapointing. I have slightly raised and lowered them and either got no improvement or a negative impact on my overclock attempts.

I recently acquired Everest Ultimate (thanks AC) but do not know much about it and I really don't understand what you are trying to convey to me. Everest Ultimate in combo?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I'm ate up with dumbass. The # in BIOS for term is (i think) *1.20. Is that what you are calling vid?* if so I set term to 1.20 then what adjustments do I make to the refs before raising term back to say 1.30?

Yes. It is my understanding that the number on the left, in MIT, is the VID number; as opposed to the number on the right, which you set.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I recently acquired Everest Ultimate (thanks AC) but do not know much about it and I really don't understand what you are trying to convey to me. Everest Ultimate in combo?

Sorry about the confusion. Everest Corporate v5.2 in combination with the F10b BIOS flash.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Sorry about the confusion. Everest Corporate v5.2 in combination with the F10b BIOS flash.










Thanks for that. I think I will flash to F10b tomorrow. I must say that any changes I have made to the REFs have not benefitted my clocks so far. I'm not working them very well


----------



## Dryadsoul

Yeah, it's a PITA trial and error, almost luck o' the draw adventure.

I could be more of a help if my Quad were a 9650.

Here's a short read that may help with your GTL settings: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=240


----------



## BradleyW

I am stable @3.4GHz. I ran prime95 small FFT for under 12hours.
[email protected]
[email protected]
Multi-x9

Could i hit 3.6 and leave these voltage settings?
My new 3dmark06 score is 15600+


----------



## grishkathefool

Grats Bradley. Hey Brad, check this link out, he might want to hear from you.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Here's a short read that may help with your GTL settings: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=240



Quote:



System now runs @ 3,4GHz with 1,19v. Average Latency but stable with DDR2-1200MHz. Read: 8923 Write: 8350 Copy: 8350 Lateny: 56,1ns. First thing i notice: The Bios scales very good the gtl ref values. At the start of your 0C just set all voltages to the normal rating. Fe. if you have the vtt at 1,2 and the CPU and NB GTL refs at 0,76v you will notice that with every step you increase the vtt he will automaticly adjust the GTL refs with the 0,635 multiplier. So my estimated 0,889v for 1,4v vtt was automaticly set to 0,886v ref value. So for 0C starters this board helps you a lot to keep a Quad stable. The board is also able to run high FSB with low voltage on the mch.


This is from that page you linked. From what I gather, we shouldn't be worrying about adjusting the Refs... I wonder if that is where I am going wrong trying to hit 4.8GHz...


----------



## BradleyW

my oc is stable. i tested small fft for 12 hour. everytime i try and install a different game, i always get a install corrupt file error messege til i restart the pc and try again. if its not my oc, could it be the dvd drive on its way out?


----------



## Ammocache

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


my oc is stable. i tested small fft for 12 hour. everytime i try and install a different game, i always get a install corrupt file error messege til i restart the pc and try again. if its not my oc, could it be the dvd drive on its way out?


Your drive or you could possibly check for a bad sector, on the hard drive itself. Won't hurt to try?


----------



## grishkathefool

yeah, it'd be worth trying a chkdsk...


----------



## BradleyW

I am doing a check on the HDD right now. The hdd is brand new anyway. Looks like a bad install of windows or the cd drive is breaking. It looks like the cd drive to me.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I am doing a check on the HDD right now. The hdd is brand new anyway. Looks like a bad install of windows or the cd drive is breaking. It looks like the cd drive to me.

well shucks, they're cheap...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I am doing a check on the HDD right now. The hdd is brand new anyway. Looks like a bad install of windows or the *cd drive* is breaking. It looks like the cd drive to me.

You could try using a Lens Cleaner Disk, it might just need a clean


----------



## BradleyW

i just swapped hdd's with a 64 bit windows already installed. the crc error did not show. maybe the install of windows on my current new hdd might be wrongly installed. its possible. what do you think?


----------



## dennyb

Well another day of overclocking fun---NOT---I had 6 hrs 55 min of 4.2Ghz testing in prime when I got an error. How frustrating is that? Yeah, you have all been through it ,but it seems soooo much worse when it's me. What a bummer


----------



## grishkathefool

denny, some people are happy after 4 hours of Prime - I'm not one of them, but just pointing out that standards aren't all the same...

What Prime Test are you running?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


denny, some people are happy after 4 hours of Prime - I'm not one of them, but just pointing out that standards aren't all the same...

What Prime Test are you running?


blend--was only going for 8 hrs. Fell short by 1hr 5 min

Edit- I am dlding 3D mark 06 and will crank up to 4.25Ghz and run it and Super Pii


----------



## grishkathefool

Noice!!! Can't wait to see results.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


This is from that page you linked. From what I gather, we shouldn't be worrying about adjusting the Refs... I wonder if that is where I am going wrong trying to hit 4.8GHz...


Could well be that.

ATM I'm running @ 3.5Ghz w/1.18125vcore which was fluctuating between 1.152/1.168v and causing BSOD's while browsing the net.

Went in to BIOS and set all autos to normal and bingo, rock solid @ 1.152v with no more BSOD's.


----------



## grishkathefool

*THIS IS MY 500th POST ! ! ! ! !*







































hmmm..... I expected more than that....


----------



## Dryadsoul

Congrats.























That beats your 196 @ TT.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Could well be that.

ATM I'm running @ 3.5Ghz w/1.18125vcore which was fluctuating between 1.152/1.168v and causing BSOD's while browsing the net.

Went in to BIOS and set all autos to normal and bingo, rock solid @ 1.152v with no more BSOD's.










That sounds like the same situation I have been experiencing. If I change anything other than V-core,vtt, and MCH-I can expect negative effects on my tests and real life performance. If I manually input those 3 and put everthing else on "normal" --all is good

Cranked up to 4.25--Super Pii=11.154- does not seem to be all that good?

3DMark06= 14706 @ 4.25---I got 14967 @ 4.00









This has not been a good day







---O' I updated to F10b


----------



## Dryadsoul

Did the F10b lower your CPU-Z vcore at all?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Did the F10b lower your CPU-Z vcore at all?

I did not notice any change in anything. I have had F7-F8,and F10b and I really don't see any difference in any of them. I really have not had a problem on the V-core side of things. It is fairly low already. The temperature side of the equation is a different story altogether.The only thing that has helped my temps is Hoover and when I test I move the PC to a cooler part of the house. I'm cursed









By the way congrats on your overclock. You are truly a top notch overclocker and I also suspect you have a lot of trouble crossing your legs


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Congrats.























That beats your 196 @ TT.









ouch, bro, ouch.... Truthfully, between Psycho, profJim, and Lsd there hasn't been much call for me to try and answer questions...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
That sounds like the same situation I have been experiencing. If I change anything other than V-core,vtt, and MCH-I can expect negative effects on my tests and real life performance. If I manually input those 3 and put everthing else on "normal" --all is good

Cranked up to 4.25--Super Pii=11.154- does not seem to be all that good?

3DMark06= 14706 @ 4.25---I got 14967 @ 4.00









This has not been a good day







---O' I updated to F10b

denny, I have told you before that my highest 06 score was 15,441 at 3.6, 700 pts higher than I got at 4.005. And 11.154 is a good PI time at 4.25. I run ~11.7 at 4.005GHz, at 4.25GHz I ran something like 11.18 on average. I didn't break 11 secs till I did a 4.4 and my best time was 10.32 at 4.608GHz.


----------



## richardbb85

just tried to push my chip to 4.0ghz with 1.55v, still couldn't pass Prime

so i back down to 3.71 with 1.45v in bios.

CPU-Z load at 1.312v at 3.7ghz, gona run Prime for at least 2 hrs

anything else i should tweak beside just the voltage to get to 4.0?


----------



## grishkathefool

yeah, once you start past 400MHz FSB you need to start upping CPU Term (FSB) and MCH Core.


----------



## NoGuru

Yep what Grish said.
And that is a good Super Pi denny. Nice


----------



## richardbb85

aite, my goal is to hit 4.0ghz by next weekend


----------



## grishkathefool

good luck, I hear that q6600s are hard to push that far, even on liquid.


----------



## richardbb85

i left other options on auto, would that matter?


----------



## grishkathefool

yes, AUTO tends to over volt things... if you leave it on auto, then open ET6 and adjust voltages down till it becomes unstable.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


ouch, bro, ouch.... Truthfully, between Psycho, profJim, and Lsd there hasn't been much call for me to try and answer questions


Didn't mean it in a bad way, bro, you do an excellent job fielding questions!

Hell, I have over 3,000 post @ TT and 2,500 are in the Beer Garden alone..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


By the way congrats on your overclock. You are truly a top notch overclocker and I also suspect you have a lot of trouble crossing your legs










Thanks, Bro. I'm about ready to drop my E8500 in this UD3P for some easy OC.

And the sack thing is due to being long in the tooth.







...Where's that walker smiley.


----------



## mardon

Set up RAID 0 on this board over the weekend. Couple of questions.

Its there a faster RAID controller bios than the one that ships with the board. The RAID has added about 8secods onto my boot time as the intel controler screen has now been added to the boot sequence. On my old Nvidia 750i board the RAID didn't have to do anything like that.

Second Question is less important. I know that windows score mean nothing but I thought going from a single 500GB 7200mb 16mb cache with a score of 5.9 to 2x720GB 7200 RPM 32mb cache drives in raid should improve my hard drive score but it hasn't (and yes I did refresh).


----------



## Dryadsoul

Get the GA-EP45-UD3R - F10c  Here .


----------



## mardon

Cheers mate,

Does this sort the "Please wait" with the 9 dots before listng all S-ATA drives and RAID controllers etc?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Not sure, but it was created by GHz to improve Intel Raid control.

If it doesn't work for you try this one: http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/7/.../EP45UD3Pm.10b


----------



## mardon

So is it not an official Gigabye board?

To save my OC's do I jsut save them to my hard drive or pen drive then update via the "in bios" update program?


----------



## Dryadsoul

These are modded BIOS which are tested, I use the F10b myself.

Whatever you do, DON'T use @BIOS or Live Update as they are both prone to brick your mobo.

Use QFlash,  GUIDE . Once you make bootable pen drive you can just hit F8 in BIOS to Qflash from drive.

Not sure how to save your current OC settings.







.. I just take digital pics of my BIOS screens.


----------



## mardon

Yeah Q-Flash is the one I used before. Its nice and simple.

I've joined tweaktown to ask ghz the question direct.

Thanks for your help mate rep+


----------



## Dryadsoul

Yeah, he might even mod it to suit your specific needs. He's good that way!


----------



## mardon

Cool.

Fingers crossed. It really is my only complaint with the board.

Got my OC working now. Just need some help getting some AUTO voltages to ACTUAL voltages in the bios. I'll post my settings later tonight.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Best to change any auto settings to Normal, or else they tend to overvolt.

Use ET6 in windows to set/test volts for stability and then change them to those settings in BIOS.


----------



## mardon

Ok i'll set to normal then re-run OCCt/intel Burn. if it still passes I'll leave it at that. If not it means one of the Auto voltages is higher than Normal so I need to find out what it is and set it in the bios accordingly.

Does that sound correct?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Yeah, you're on the right path. Have you set CPU Termination one higher than CPU Vcore?


----------



## mardon

I think termination is se to 1.40 and Vcore is set at 1.34 (BIOS) and shows 1.31 in CPUZ.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Cool. Once you get it stable you can always lower Vcore til it's not and then bump it back up a notch.

With my Quad @ 3.5Ghz and Vcore set to 1.18 it's rock solid idle in CPUZ @ 1.15 since I fashed to the F10b bios.


----------



## mardon

My vid is 1.28 so its a bit poo in that respect. As long as its stable and the temps are ok thats the main thing.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Exactly. With 7 x64 I was getting BSOD's til I set all my autos to normal.

The Yorkfield/Kentfield quads are more difficult to stabilize @ high OC, too.

When you get it stable could you post your settings here for the other Q9650 members, like Dennyb?


----------



## mardon

Must say i'm loving Windows 7 x64 now. Its very stable and my temps are good.

Just want to tighten up the OC that little more.

I've booted and been able to game and bench at 4.35ghz too. So i'm going to work on an extreem overclock after this one. Think its gonna need 1.38/1.40VCore in windows to be stable though.


----------



## mardon

double post


----------



## Dryadsoul

It took me 1.56Vcore @ 4590MHz on water. Your Kentfield tends to do better on air than my Yorkie though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mardon* 
double post

Welcome to the club...


----------



## mardon

Fingers crossed! 4.35ghz is a nice number for a quad core!

Got my first real chance to play with the new PC last night. So impressed!









The double post was actually a reply to a different thread, tabbed browsers aren't always helpful lol.


----------



## NoGuru

Just flashed to F10 and it does seem better. Thanks Dryad.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Just flashed to F10 and it does seem better. Thanks Dryad.



In what way? I was hoping to see a drop in voltage (CPUZ) @ the same settings for overclocks ,but they were the same for me

@ Mardon --would you mind posting your main voltages and max temps during stress testing for a few of your clocks?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Must be that Kentucky luck again DennyB.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Must be that Kentucky luck again DennyB.


Ya, I'm the worst overclocker this side of the continental divide--will soon take the title for both sides


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Just flashed to F10 and it does seem better. Thanks Dryad.

Maybe you can join the 5Ghz club now..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Maybe you can join the 5Ghz club now..










I plan on it but not till winter or I get a job.

Edit: Testing new bios with 450X9 and temps are Maxing at 53c so might have shaved off 2 degrees.
Going to lap the heat sink and 8400 later so I will post the results.


----------



## jerjerjer13

does putting a 4850x2 card in a PCi-Ex16 will still have a bandwidth of x16/x16 ? or will it divide into each GPU x8/x8?

why?

i plan to buy another saphire 4850 1gb for my setup see sig below

so thats 4850x2 + 4850


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I plan on it but not till winter or I get a job.

Edit: Testing new bios with 450X9 and temps are Maxing at 53c so might have shaved off 2 degrees.
Going to lap the heat sink and 8400 later so I will post the results.

Thanks for the reminder No G. Need to lap both my CPU's when I swap 'em out today.

Will post before and after results, too.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Exactly. With 7 x64 I was getting BSOD's til I set all my autos to normal.

Maybe I need to try this. I just upgrade to Win7x64 this weekend and have been getting BSOD's ever since with both my ram sticks in. Works fine with one out.

I was actually just coming in here to ask what RAM you guys would suggest for this board.I thought my Reapers were dying (but it could be a BIOS issue now), but, at any rate, I'm craving new RAM,lol. These have always been temperamental, even before now.

So, what's a good set for this board? I run 450+fsb regularly. I was thining of the G Skill PI Blacks, or some Mushkin. Anyone got some newegg linkage for me?


----------



## Dryadsoul

I can vouch for the Mushkin, mine even OC'ed to 1066 w/ 8GB @ 540 x8.5.

Been itching to get Xtreem 1366 for higher FSB, though.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


I can vouch for the Mushkin, mine even OC'ed to 1066 w/ 8GB @ 540 x8.5.

Been itching to get Xtreem 1366 for higher FSB, though.










Yea, I usually run mine 450-500fsb depending on ambient temps and how much I want to rev up the board







So, anything that can run stock timings at stock voltage 900-1000mhz 1:1 would be great with me









Edit: I was considering these three options.









G Skill PI Black 1066

Mushkin 1066

G Skill Pi silver 1100


----------



## NoGuru

I run these and they are great. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

But I want to get these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227453 people are saying great things about them.


----------



## Dryadsoul

That pretty much makes these your best choice in the $60 range, I think.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146785

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231211

NM, looks like you beat me to it with your edit.

These are what I'm craving: http://www.memoryc.com/computermemor...001300mhz.html


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I run these and they are great. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

But I want to get these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227453 people are saying great things about them.


What speed do you run those G Skills at Guru? I don't mind spending more for the PI series, but if the cheaper set will work ya know... 

Also, I don't know about the Blades. Underdog in town got some and they wouldn't do anything for him, in fact I think he's returning them or buying another brand/set.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


That pretty much makes these your best choice in the $60 range, I think.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146785

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231211

NM, looks like you beat me to it with your edit.

These are what craving: http://www.memoryc.com/computermemor...001300mhz.html


Um yea, I don't need 1300mhz  Glad to see my other choices were x2'd


----------



## NoGuru

Right now I am running them at 1080 but I have had them up to about 1150.
Alcoma Andy had those Blades up to like 1300 or something really high but I'm sure you know it's the luck of the draw.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Right now I am running them at 1080 but I have had them up to about 1150.
Alcoma Andy had those Blades up to like 1300 or something really high but I'm sure you know it's the luck of the draw.


I might looking into a set of those Gskills then...


----------



## richardbb85

Beside the voltage setting, I have the rest on auto. Can that be the reason i m having high temps?

Should I set them on normal? I don't even know the specs for all.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


Beside the voltage setting, I have the rest on auto. Can that cause my reason having high temps?

Should I set them on normal? I don't even know the specs for all.


It should not effect your temps but it is a good idea to set them manually. The setting should be shown on the left right next to where you will punch them in. What temps do you have?


----------



## richardbb85

Tj max 90

3.7ghz at 1.45v in bios 65, 48, 48, 65

Seem a bit high comparing to others on water


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


Tj max 90

3.7ghz at 1.45v in bios 65, 48, 48, 65

Seem a bit high comparing to others on water


Something does not seem right. Strange difference between the cores.


----------



## stellaguy

Hi, (First - sorry if ive posted in the wrong place - still getting used to these forums)
I am having a few problems with stability with my new setup. At first everthing was great and I overclocked to 3.45ghz using Easytune. (just to get an idea on what I could expect). I then planned to apply the settings in the BIOS and get rid off Easytune. Then the problems started!! Upon rebooting my system, I got the BSOD before Vista loaded and the Pc then rebooted - and rebooted - and rebooted! I eventually had to pull the plug on it and try again. I started in Safe mode with the intention to remove easytune and go back to to a stock system but it would not let me remove it for some reason. Files missing if I remember correctly? I entered the BIOS and tried to load the safe defaults. Still no boot. Decided to format and reinstall Windows. All went well until I switched the machine off for the night and tried to restart the next day. BSOD 3 times in a row but eventually booted on the 4 attempt. Everything is stock settings so really not sure why the system is so unstable. Once its up and running it seems to be fine and copes with all the games Ive tried so far - just nervous about switching it off incase it wont start again. (although it always does in safe mode and I can get into the BIOS everytime)Is there any settings I may be missing? Really dont want to even think about overclocking until I can get it stable at stock speeds. Also, I dont know if its of any relevance but I have been getting issuses with my DVD writer stuggling to read discs and some times the drawer is a bit 'jumpy' when trying to eject it. Didnt know if this is a power issue but i'm using a 450w (cheap) PSU.
Any help on this would be much appreciated as I dont want to go back to my Asrock board but running out of ideas and there is way too many options in the BIOS for me to play with at my level of knowledge.








Many Thanks. 
__________________


----------



## stasio

*NoGuru*,looking at your sig and notice that you have BIOS *F10*.
As far I know,latest is beta F10b for UD3P.


----------



## richardbb85

any benefit updating to F10?


----------



## grishkathefool

Dryad....

What's the difference between Normal and Auto?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


*NoGuru*,looking at your sig and notice that you have BIOS *F10*.
As far I know,latest is beta F10b for UD3P.


Yes it is a beta and the one thing I noticed right away was in Advaced Clock Control the CPU Clock Drive was set to 700mv as opposed to 800mv and the PCI Express Clock Drive was at 700mv as opposed to 900mv.

Just got done lapping the Heatsink even though it is advised not to do because HDT but it came out good and the E8400 is done. Bye bye warranty. I post some pics. And give you some temps later.


----------



## NoGuru

Notice how well the TIM works on the first pic when you spread it on the CPU.


----------



## grishkathefool

you don't spread TIM on the CPU. You apply a glob the size of a few grains of rice, then let the HSF do the spreading. However, with the Xiggy, I have read that you should do what you did and fill in the gaps between the pipes.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


you don't spread TIM on the CPU. You apply a glob the size of a few grains of rice, then let the HSF do the spreading. However, with the Xiggy, I have read that you should do what you did and fill in the gaps between the pipes.


I use a cut up credit card and spread it back and forth until it is even. It works 1000 times better than using a glob.
Oh yah and dropped temps 2 degrees with the lap.


----------



## stasio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes it is a beta and the one thing I noticed right away was in Advaced Clock Control the CPU Clock Drive was set to 700mv as opposed to 800mv and the PCI Express Clock Drive was at 700mv as opposed to 900mv.


Which beta you have F10a,b,c,d,e,........?
From your sig look like F10 FINAL.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I use a cut up credit card and spread it back and forth until it is even. It works 1000 times better than using a glob.
Oh yah and dropped temps 2 degrees with the lap.

Dually noted, I've been looking for 1st hand exp with the HDT pipes and TIM.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Dryad....

What's the difference between Normal and Auto?

With all BIOS settings @ Auto except CPU Vcore/Term and Dram my Vcore fluctuates from 1.152/1.168 @ Idle and causes BSOD's.

With the Autos set to Normal the Vcore remains rock solid @ 1.152 and eliminates BSOD's.

That's @ 3.5Ghz 412 x8.5, on all higher FSB's I always do manual BIOS settings.

Not sure how much, if any, this has to do with F10b BIOS/7 x64 OS.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


Which beta you have F10a,b,c,d,e,........?
From your sig look like F10 FINAL.


Fixed

Edit: dennyb just seen your 4.5 in the 4Ghz club can you get it to validate?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I use a cut up credit card and spread it back and forth until it is even. It works 1000 times better than using a glob.
Oh yah and dropped temps 2 degrees with the lap.


I agree with that approach for your Heat Pipes, but for CPU's I have to disagree. I have noticed lower temps on my system when I applied the glob method and not the spread method. So, at least in my case, the 3 grains of rice works better.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Fixed

Edit: dennyb just seen your 4.5 in the 4Ghz club can you get it to validate?


It's that Kentucky thing again me thinks.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Fixed

Edit: dennyb just seen your 4.5 in the 4Ghz club can you get it to validate?


Best i can do is a rejection slip from CPUZ. I have yet to get one validated. Some of the "proofs" on first page of 4 Ghz club are screenies.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


It's that Kentucky thing again me thinks.










Me thinks you are onto something there Dryadsoul, I not only can't overclock, I can't validate that I can't overclock







.---And I burnt my shiny new Rheobus Extreme up today. What's a mother to do


----------



## NoGuru

I know all you need was a screen shot. Me a Dryad was looking out for ya over there.

No don't tell me it burnt up


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I know all you need was a screen shot. Me a Dryad was looking out for ya over there.

No don't tell me it burnt up










Yup the channel with Hoover on it







Stunk the place up too

I appreciate you guys sticking up for me. Even if they kick me out it won't keep me from gettin all gussied up on Saturday and takin' Mama ta the Walmart. It's all good


----------



## Dryadsoul

With my new 4Ghz Club title as Proof Reader I will nae let 'em kick ya to the curb Denny Boyo.

Even if your rheobus stinks, your OC doesn't..


----------



## richardbb85

all these ppl hitting 4.0ghz makes me wona switch to Q9550

lol


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
all these ppl hitting 4.0ghz makes me wona switch to Q9550

lol

You'll hit 4 and even 5Ghz quicker with a E8400/8500 than with a Yorkie/Kentfield quad.


----------



## dennyb

What he said ^^^^ I have heat issues with my quad that the E8xx guys don't have to fight. Dualies clock higher and easier


----------



## richardbb85

i know, but i kind of wona stick with quad for future use, 3-5 yrs


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
i know, but i kind of wona stick with quad for future use, 3-5 yrs

Don't get me wrong --I love my 9650 -but- if you are after #'s go for a dual If you are like me and want quad performance and a little bit of future proofing ,then choose a q9xxx. The 9xxx is the E8xxx with two more cores


----------



## richardbb85

yea thanks, it's crazy how well the E8 series overclock.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...600-3.6ghz.jpg

just looked at it again, i realized it's at 1.26v when on load, is that normal

lol


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
yea thanks, it's crazy how well the E8 series overclock.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...600-3.6ghz.jpg

just looked at it again, i realized it's at 1.26v when on load, is that normal

lol

Jeez man , you have plenty of overhead room on that chip. Crank it on up some more, it's not breathing hard yet


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
just looked at it again, i realized it's at 1.26v when on load, is that normal

lol

Yeah ,that would be the vdroop under load.


----------



## NoGuru

Yes that's normal.
Bad thing is I love the speed so much thinking of getting the E8600 but should go for a quad when the time comes.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Jeez man , you have plenty of overhead room on that chip. Crank it on up some more, it's not breathing hard yet



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Yeah ,that would be the vdroop under load.


i would, but temp is holding me back.

i can't believe i am having temp problem with a water cooling setup (cpu only)


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
i would, but temp is holding me back.

i can't believe i am having temp problem with a water cooling setup (cpu only)

Have you double checked your TIM and your contact patch?

Question does the on board audio for this mother board require speakers
with their own amp ?
I ask because I can barely here my 2 speakers, I have triple checked
all the volume settings and the speaker settings, I even got the latest driver
off the wed site but still I have only a whisper coming from my speakers.

I built this box for my grandsons so the could play battlefield together.


----------



## mardon

*IMPORTANT FOR RAID USERS OF GA-EP45-UD3R (there is also a version for the â€™UD3Pâ€™)*

Just like to confirm that the modded BIOS F10c from GHz, for the GA-EP45-UD3R http://forums.tweaktown.com/306849-post1351.html does work great with RAID.

Had a bit of a panic when I loaded up my saved Overclock booted into windows and non of my USB devices would work (inc keyboard and mouse) Thankfully I had an old PS2 keyboard so booted back into the bios and turned on the relevant settings. Not sure why they were set to disabled.

The boot time is much better now. The 9 dots at the please wait RAID screen have now gone. So boot time is a now a good 8/9 seconds quicker.

I set up my overclock and also set also AUTO values to Normal. I then booted into windows and did 25runs on maximum stress on intel burn test which it passed no problem. Vcore etc in windows is still the same.

So thanks to GHz at the tweaktown forums for creating this great modded bios!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


i would, but temp is holding me back.

i can't believe i am having temp problem with a water cooling setup (cpu only)


Ya, that is the same problem I have,only I am on air. I have reseated my CPU, updated BIOS,Bot a big LOUD HS fan, and I move the PC to a cooler room for testing in my quest for higher clocks. Some things have helped,but not nearly enough

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Have you double checked your TIM and your contact patch?

Question does the on board audio for this mother board require speakers
with their own amp ?
I ask because I can barely here my 2 speakers, I have triple checked
all the volume settings and the speaker settings, I even got the latest driver
off the wed site but still I have only a whisper coming from my speakers.

I built this box for my grandsons so the could play battlefield together.


There is a section in the mobo manual--- 12) F AUDIO (Front Panel Audio Header) that may help you. It allows you to choose between HD audio(default) and AC 97. Might be worth a look.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mardon*


*IMPORTANT FOR RAID USERS OF GA-EP45-UD3R (there is also a version for the â€™UD3Pâ€™)*

Just like to confirm that the modded BIOS F10c from GHz, for the GA-EP45-UD3R http://forums.tweaktown.com/306849-post1351.html does work great with RAID.

Had a bit of a panic when I loaded up my saved Overclock booted into windows and non of my USB devices would work (inc keyboard and mouse) Thankfully I had an old PS2 keyboard so booted back into the bios and turned on the relevant settings. Not sure why they were set to disabled.

The boot time is much better now. The 9 dots at the please wait RAID screen have now gone. So boot time is a now a good 8/9 seconds quicker.

I set up my overclock and also set also AUTO values to Normal. I then booted into windows and did 25runs on maximum stress on intel burn test which it passed no problem. Vcore etc in windows is still the same.

So thanks to GHz at the tweaktown forums for creating this great modded bios!


The USB Keyboard and mouse functions on this board are disabled by default. some system crashes will mess them up ,Cmos reset and loading Optimal defaults also plays havoc with them. We just have to remember to enable them in BIOS and check to be sure from time to time. An annoying feature
I also set all values other than the main voltages to normal. Seems to work better for me


----------



## Twotone

Just wanted to thank everyone again for the help. I just added some aftermarket cooling, so I'm ready to start Overclocking further.

The question I haven't found a clear answer to, how do you decide between moving the multiple up or the FSB?

On stock cooling I've gotten to 11x340, wanted to play it safe.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twotone*


Just wanted to thank everyone again for the help. I just added some aftermarket cooling, so I'm ready to start Overclocking further.

The question I haven't found a clear answer to, how do you decide between moving the multiple up or the FSB?

On stock cooling I've gotten to 11x340, wanted to play it safe.


I start by selecting the highest multiple,bump the FSB and voltages to see how high I can go (still working on it -3+ months). Write your settings down so you will have a record of what you tryed at different speeds. Always adjust the Ram straps and multis to correspond with the FSB. Test as you go. It is a slow process. You may find that the highest multi will get you the best clocks. You may find that a lower multi and higher FSB will work better for you. In short there is no sure answer to your question. trial and error will provide most answers for you. --And you are most welcome


----------



## mardon

Looking at it I think your right. The female part (where the screw threads in) of the crossbow does pass throught the motherboard and can been seen from the top.

I'll post some before and after temps.


----------



## supaspoon

Just thought I'd mention here. I was looking through dunieks wc thread (he's been building some very nice wb's & other stuff w/ some cnc equip) and asked him about potentially doing a chipset block for the ud3p. He said it'd probably be easy enough, but would need 4-5 interested people for it to be worthwhile.

Anyway, didn't ask about price etc. etc. as don't think that'd be appropriate outside of pm's, but thought i'd post it here and see if there's anyone other than myself that'd be interested in something like this.

cheers.


----------



## NoGuru

Cool supa, can you post a link to his work.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Cool supa, can you post a link to his work.


Yeah I guess that would help huh.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ing-stuff.html

I know our board really doesn't 'need' better cooling. But I kinda like to have the option to indiscriminately flog equip. w/o having to worry about frying it.


----------



## NoGuru

I would like a ball park on price. I run on air but might change over and this would help.


----------



## NoGuru

Took some time but I found it. Good read! http://www.overclock.net/faqs/119265...save-your.html


----------



## supaspoon

Saw that yesterday too. Looks like a good read, although I didn't have time to run all the way through it. Thanks for linking here though, makes my life easier when I have time to read it later.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes that's normal. 
Bad thing is I love the speed so much thinking of getting the E8600 but should go for a quad when the time comes.


No, I forbid it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


No, I forbid it.


But you get first dibs on the 1.21VID E8400.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
But you get first dibs on the 1.21VID E8400.

woot!!! i dib a big hug...


----------



## xguntherc

I know when installing 4GB of ram into the EP45. you need to put it in the first and 3rd slot.

So, if I was going to be adding 8GB. 4x2GB sticks. do I do each KIT of ram in 1 and 3, then 2 and 4?

Thanks! or should I just go 1,2,3,4


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


I know when installing 4GB of ram into the EP45. you need to put it in the first and 3rd slot.

So, if I was going to be adding 8GB. 4x2GB sticks. do I do each KIT of ram in 1 and 3, then 2 and 4?

Thanks! or should I just go 1,2,3,4


Just put them all in and make sure in bios that you set the spec volts and timings.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Yeah, my 4x2GB work/OC just fine.

Just keep in mind running 4 sticks in these boards requires more volts to NB/MCH for higher FSB OC's,

which will definitely make the NB run hotter.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Yeah, my 4x2GB work/OC just fine.

Just keep in mind running 4 sticks in these boards requires more volts to NB/MCH *for higher FSB OC's*,

which will definitely make the NB run hotter.


That is the important part. For normal speeds 8GB run fine at stock MCH Core.


----------



## xguntherc

This PC wont be overclocked. It's not for me.

thanks!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
This PC wont be overclocked. It's not for me.

thanks!

well, there you go then...

but you'll wish it was


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
That is the important part. For normal speeds 8GB *SHOULD* run fine at stock MCH Core.

Thought I would stress that...


----------



## dennyb

Umm, I thought we were addicted to speed here-not silence









Well here is a REALLY interesting bit of info. I RMA'd my fan controller today. Those folks at New Egg are as nice as any Walmart greeter.


----------



## xguntherc

I am addicted to speed.. I overclock everything.. see sig.

OC'd RAM, OC'd CPU, OC'd Raid0.. all that jazz.

but the one with the EP45 is for someone else, and he wont Oc. but I might do a small OC before I sell it to him. lol it has a EP45 and a Q9550, might as well OC it a little, also has 1TB and 8GB ram.


----------



## dennyb

xguntherc- Ya, I have followed (stalked) you and your buddies at XS. You guys get with it pretty good over there. I even swiped some of y'alls settings, but my rig wouldn't tolerate that sort of treatment.







. I have to handle her with kid gloves. Anyway it is a relief to see signs of life here. I was ready to take up a collection for flowers-thought everybody died


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


but I might do a small OC before I sell it to him. lol it has a EP45 and a Q9550, might as well OC it a little, also has 1TB and 8GB ram.


3.5Ghz @ 412 x8.5 w/DDR2 @ 824 (5-5-6-19 CR2) should serve him just fine on that setup.


----------



## xguntherc

you should be able to get 5-5-5-15 on that ram dry.. and ya I have not decided what i will do. i sort of want to leave a half decent and completely stable OC on this PC before I give it back to the but he isn't gaming..mainly photo work and his music. but he wanted a beast so that is what i built.. but i might leave it stock, or maybe small 3.2 ghz

thanks denny. i appreciate it. and ur doing fine at 4.0 GHz man.. 300 mhz more wont do you anything but bragging rights. right.

Anyways Sadly i thew in this Q9550. Its an E0 but has a VID of 1.300 I think. highest I've seen a 45nm quad..good thing its not for me. lol. but I'm sure it will oc fine since it runs stock at 1.23v anyways.

My question for the EP45-UD3 owners is regarding the bios and intel speedstep. I disabled C1E and I think one other thing, but it still downclocks on me. But i also installed the disks energy saver thing. Is that what is downclocking it. I'm new to this board

What all can i disable in that area of the BIOS..Can someone post there BIOS setting for all that stuff. then I Will see how far i can OC this tonight after work..

Thanks!


----------



## NoGuru

Sure thing here you go.


----------



## xguntherc

you have ALL those bottom half disabled.. why all of them, what do they do other than C1E.. why all of em disabled if u dont mind.. Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Most of the stuff at the bottom is power save features that will stop you OC. I can't tell you what each one means but these are the same settings all through this thread.


----------



## dennyb

I don't know if my setup is exactly right as it differs from your a little No G
HDD Smart=enabled
Limit Cpuid Max=disabled
No execute Memory Protect=enabled
CPU enhanced Halt(C1E)= disabled for OC
C2 State Support= disabled
C4 State Support= disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor= enabled
CPU EIST= disabled for OC
Virtualization Tech= enabled
Delay (0)
Full Screen logo =disabled
InitDisplay= PEG

edit - In MIT section -CIA2 is disabled


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I don't know if my setup is exactly right as it differs from your a little No G
HDD Smart=enabled
Limit Cpuid Max=disabled
No execute Memory Protect=enabled
CPU enhanced Halt(C1E)= disabled for OC
C2 State Support= disabled
C4 State Support= disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor= enabled
CPU EIST= disabled for OC
Virtualization Tech= enabled
Delay (0)
Full Screen logo =disabled
InitDisplay= PEG


That looks right. Ether setup will work.


----------



## dennyb

Hey guys,just ran accross this today and it works really well

http://www.overclock.net/other-cooli...n-filters.html

I cut the foam from the mobo box to where it fits snug in front of my 2 intakes. No hassel to clean it ,just pulls away .


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Hey guys,just ran accross this today and it works really well

http://www.overclock.net/other-cooli...n-filters.html

I cut the foam from the mobo box to where it fits snug in front of my 2 intakes. No hassel to clean it ,just pulls away .


Nice find denny. Not a bad idea.


----------



## grishkathefool

*@gunther*, to shut off speedstep you have to disable C1E and EIST. If your friend isn't a gamer, then I recommend just leaving the CPU stock (read, Load Optimized Settings) and leave speedstep on too. It ramps up instantly when needed, so if he loads a ton of images and processes a batch of filters on them, it will ramp up to 3GHz immediately. For image processing there is no need to OC. For that matter, I can process a 1 hour AVI to a complete menu equipped DVD in about 12 minutes at stock speed- used to take up to 6 hours on my old rig - using Windows Movie Maker at that...


----------



## NoGuru

Thanks for lapping the P4 Grish now I can stare at myself more


----------



## grishkathefool

You are welcome bro. I am glad it got to you in good shape, a little surprised it got there that quick too, I mailed it Monday night....


----------



## richardbb85

3.7ghz stable, new idle n load temps

3.8 is next!!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


3.7ghz stable, new idle n load temps

3.8 is next!!!


Looks good bro, have some rep.


----------



## grishkathefool

nice richard, but am I seeing that as Small Ftt's? teehee... see if you can get Large Ftts to run overnight...


----------



## richardbb85

thank you guys!!!! i am just so closeeeeeeeeeeeeee to 4.0ghz, can't wait.

i thought small ftt stress cpu the most?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
thank you guys!!!! i am just so closeeeeeeeeeeeeee to 4.0ghz, can't wait.

i thought small ftt stress cpu the most?

Hmmm, I don't know. I always use Large because it puts the maximum heat, I thought, therefore, that it must stress the CPU the most. Blend stresses RAM the most, I think. I don't know though, just always ran Large.


----------



## dennyb

@ Richard -good job on that Quad,keep it up

@ everyone-I am playing around with my RAM (can't OC CPU til I get all my fans back in operation) All 4 are spliced for fan controller being RMA'd. So only have 1 intake and 1 exhaust atm (don't wanna mess with the splices anymore). Anyway I have been able to boot into windows as high as 1139Mhz (356x3.2) and on stock 2.1 voltage. What tests do you guys run when testing ram overclocks? Prime Blend? Do you bump the DRAM voltage higher as well? If running not too far above stock FSB will I need to adjust any other voltages,such as MCH? Idon't have any experience OC'ing RAM and No G said that was next, so Hellllllp


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


3.7ghz stable, new idle n load temps

3.8 is next!!!


Sweet man. GO GO GO!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Prime Blend


That. A lot of guys prob. run memtest and it's prob. better i guess but I never used it.

But yeah, generally blend will through you errors for mem &/or nb issues. Cpu can still throw it too, but if your running the cpu low that's not likely to happen obviously.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Sweet man. GO GO GO!

That. A lot of guys prob. run memtest and it's prob. better i guess but I never used it.

But yeah, generally blend will through you errors for mem &/or nb issues. Cpu can still throw it too, but if your running the cpu low that's not likely to happen obviously.










Thanks Supa, it seems to me that running close to stock on the FSB would be the easiest way to find out,as a higher FSB would make contolling the RAM OC difficult if not impossible. So if I get the RAM stable at 1139 or a lower # then I would be still good at a high FSB clock if I could make the Latches and Multi's work out correctly? I am just trying to understand how this would play out and how it would integrate into Higher clocks with the least amount of problems.


----------



## richardbb85

how much should i raise the NB by?

not sure if i can get to 4.0 just by bumping up voltage


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


how much should i raise the NB by?

not sure if i can get to 4.0 just by bumping up voltage


I don't know where your MCH Core is for the 3.7, but 1 bump for 300 more Mhz might do the trick. I would not think more than 2. My MCH @ 4.0 is 1.28v


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


how much should i raise the NB by?

not sure if i can get to 4.0 just by bumping up voltage


It should be just fine up around 1.4v (might want to put a spot fan on it if going high but should still be fine) which should be more than enough. Just start bumping it up and see if you get results. If nothing gives by the time you hit 1.4v you probably need to do something else. (don't think you'd need anywhere near that much, but just saying....it can easily handle it).

Just for reference, mines running 468fsb w/ full dimms of mem at 1170 on 1.38mch core. So if I had to guess you should probably be able to do fine 1.28 - 1.32 (maybe .34?) neighborhood.

Don't forget to poke around the reference values too.


----------



## richardbb85

had it at 4.0ghz with 1.55v and mch at 1.34

got into windows, but couldn't run Prime for even 5 secs

any thought?

now at 3.8ghz with 1.51v and mch at 1.20

running Prime right now, will see if it will run for 2+ hrs


----------



## grishkathefool

I think something is wrong... my SuperPi times are whacked. I ran a 1M just now at 4.5GHz and it came back something like 19 secs...

Scroo it, I am going to bed.


----------



## xguntherc

Thanks for the replies regarding speedstep and what not. i just dont know this motherboardss bios yet.. I'm going to overclock tonight just to see what it can do.. thats it..

Yes he wont be gaming, or overclocking. I want to leave speedstep disabled just for better performance. or does it really not matter for a non OCer.. every little bit counts right?

Well he does music, lots and lots of Photo work, and a decent amount of video editing and stuff. that is why i went with 8GB of ram for him.. even with video editing and multiple adobe software opened at once.. leaving the Q9550 stock at 2.83GHz is probably fine for him right? no need to set a small OC as he is an average user.. but i do wanna disable speedstep unless its really that small of a diference


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


had it at 4.0ghz with 1.55v and mch at 1.34

got into windows, but couldn't run Prime for even 5 secs

any thought?

now at 3.8ghz with 1.51v and mch at 1.20

running Prime right now, will see if it will run for 2+ hrs


What is the CPU Term ?

@ gunther-disable EIST as well as C1E


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


What is the CPU Term ?

@ gunther-disable EIST as well as C1E


u mean in CPU-Z? don't remember

Prime is still running with 0 error, temps under 60 on load

what do i need to get to 4.0


----------



## grishkathefool

No, gunther, like I said, Speed Step is almost instantaneous. So, should his workload demand it, it will ramp up on the instant. I would leave it stock, since he isn't interested in overclocking. Moreover, if it is a system he is going to have for a long while, leaving it stock will preserve the functionality of it through its life.


----------



## xguntherc

increase ur fsb/vtt voltage to around 1.3v if not done already


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


u mean in CPU-Z? don't remember

Prime is still running with 0 error, temps under 60 on load

what do i need to get to 4.0

















No, Cpu Termination in BIOS -right under CPU V-core-- It needs to be 2 or 3 values less than V-core

edit : what gunther said is bang on


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


Well he does music, lots and lots of Photo work, and a decent amount of video editing and stuff. that is why i went with 8GB of ram for him.. even with video editing and multiple adobe software opened at once.. leaving the Q9550 stock at 2.83GHz is probably fine for him right? no need to set a small OC as he is an average user.. but i do wanna disable speedstep unless its really that small of a diference


Unless he shoots off multi-hour runs of encoding I doubt he'd really notice a difference anyway. I do a lot of 3d work and the only time I see a "real" benefit from my oc is when compiling displacement/normal maps from sculpt meshes &/or running final renderings.

As far as the time spent physically sitting here actually doing stuff you'd be hard pressed to notice any difference. Memory's really more important that most anything else when doing that kind of work.


----------



## richardbb85

4.0ghz 1.56v

mch core 1.34
ich core 1.3v

still no go, am i missing something?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
4.0ghz 1.56v

mch core 1.34
ich core 1.3v

still no go, am i missing something?


ICH IO is south bridge -don't mess with that setting or anything ICH,stock is good

V -Core 1.5x-- if you really need that much
Cpu Term 1.34
MCH Core 1.30/1.32

edit: maybe you are trying too big of a jump at one time. After I reach a certain point ,I have to build 100Mhz at a time and get stable there. Then you can change one setting at a time and go another 100---much easier ,takes longer tho.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
4.0ghz 1.56v

mch core 1.34
ich core 1.3v

still no go, am i missing something?

Have you played with the cpu/mch ref values? (forgive me if I missed it from an earlier post). Are you getting freezes/bsods or just prime errors?


----------



## richardbb85

sorry, just went out for a jog

no i haven't touch the ref values, what i should do with it?

as soon as i start the test = bsod


----------



## supaspoon

Going by most settings I've seen you should probably start bumping them upward. Mine typically work best a 0.83cpu/0.8mch. But the optimum value will vary at different clock speeds/voltages......as well from one board/cpu to another.

It's kind of one those trial error things that there's not really a 'right' number for, you just gotta mess around w/ it and see what does/doesn't work.

Also note, that when I say 0.83, that's the value the bios shows with the vtt set to 1.2v. The ref values scale automatically with the vtt voltage, so most people will quote the ref value as it is at 1.2vtt (as this is the value that matches what is displayed in et6....to help avoid confusion). So generally, when you're tweaking it's easier to keep track of what you're doing if you set your vtt to 1.2->change ref values->change your vtt back to what you want.


----------



## richardbb85

i upped some setting, and it didn't even get into windows.

am i at a point where i can't OC any further?

at least i am stable at 3.8ghz with 1.518v

hahah


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
i upped some setting, and it didn't even get into windows.

Yeah, if the results start looking worse, then you'd try adjusting them in the opposite direction. If you still don't get any better results then it's probably best where it's already at. It can be a real p.i.t.a. process though. On my 780i board it took me several weeks (not constant of course) of messing around to find the best values.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
am i at a point where i can't OC any further?

at least i am stable at 3.8ghz with 1.518v

hahah

That's totally possible. 3.8 is a damn nice oc for a 6600. Mine did great at 3.55ghz, but from that point up the voltage increases it wanted were huge for only a tiny gain in clocks. I wouldn't be surprised at all if this were the case.


----------



## richardbb85

just trying to get the most out of this chip









CPU-Z show 1.376 on full load, crazy vdrop


----------



## richardbb85

should I try bumping the V to 1.65 in bios? That would be abut 1.5 on load


----------



## Bal3Wolf

load line works best for me with my q6600 then you dont have to push the vcore so high.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


should I try bumping the V to 1.65 in bios? That would be abut 1.5 on load


I would not. You would be pushing that chip really hard, and you don't want to smell smoke.


----------



## cwzkevin

Hi all, I am new here!
Trying to play with my q8200 and UD3P. Right now, it is running at 470x7, 1.19375v core (1.1875vid), 1.20v MCH, 2.10v DRAM Voltage for 5-5-5-15 ddr2-1066. Also, it is air cooling, CPU & PCI Express Clock Drive set to 700mV.
So, if there is any thought in your mind that how I can make it run faster, please let me know, thanks!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cwzkevin*


Hi all, I am new here!
Trying to play with my q8200 and UD3P. Right now, it is running at 470x7, 1.19375v core (1.1875vid), 1.20v MCH, 2.10v DRAM Voltage for 5-5-5-15 ddr2-1066. Also, it is air cooling.
So, if there is any thought in your mind that how I can make it run faster, please let me know, thanks!


Welcome to OCN, and yes you can overclock it. That would make it faster.


----------



## vaatem12

Im really in a severe confusion right now...I can completely stabilize my computer at 3.82Ghz at 1.362Volts and Term and MCH are at 1.34 and when i go to 4ghz i hit it fine, run games fine, benchmark fine, but when i run up p95 i cant even pass the first 3 min test...one of my cores fail, EVERYTIME, even if i jackup the voltage to 1.5volts, is there ANY explanation for this? ive tried jacking up MCH and Termination too along with vcore..just wont happen, i dont understand guys..Anyone have any ideas why? i can run 3.82ghz p95 for 24hours no errors easy and 3.9ghz i believe, but man once i run up my fsb to 471 it just cant pass even the first 3 minute p95 test, anyone have ANY ideas? Im in awe right now and its kinda upsetting me, ive been trying hours everyday for a week trying to accomplish this. Ideas would be awesome, thanks again guys.

-Nick

ps: Not my cooler, Got a good hsf/cpu cooler. idle-30-35 , load-50-55c.
Could it be my crappy ass PSU? (550w Logisys) $25 on newegg

Timings = 5-5-5-15 should i try to loosen them up to like 6-6-7-17 or something?


----------



## NoGuru

Glad you took my advice. Well it's a really small possibility that it's your psu. Have you played with your skews at all?


----------



## vaatem12

I havnt played with my skews? you mean under the advanced setting where they are default at 0?


----------



## NoGuru

Advance Clock control
CPU clock drive....mine is 700mv and was 800mv
PCI Express clock drive......mine 700mv and was 900mv
CPU Clock skew was 0 now at 50ps
MCH clock skew was 0 now at 150ps

Now keep in mind these are my settings for my duel core but I gave these as an example.


----------



## vaatem12

Anyone know if this might work, should i change my skew values? i dont know anything about them..Any recommended values for a q9550 oc'd to 4ghz on a ep45 ud3p?


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


Im really in a severe confusion right now...I can completely stabilize my computer at 3.82Ghz at 1.362Volts and Term and MCH are at 1.34 and when i go to 4ghz i hit it fine, run games fine, benchmark fine, but when i run up p95 i cant even pass the first 3 min test...one of my cores fail, EVERYTIME, even if i jackup the voltage to 1.5volts, is there ANY explanation for this? ive tried jacking up MCH and Termination too along with vcore..just wont happen, i dont understand guys..Anyone have any ideas why? i can run 3.82ghz p95 for 24hours no errors easy and 3.9ghz i believe, but man once i run up my fsb to 471 it just cant pass even the first 3 minute p95 test, anyone have ANY ideas? Im in awe right now and its kinda upsetting me, ive been trying hours everyday for a week trying to accomplish this. Ideas would be awesome, thanks again guys.

-Nick

ps: Not my cooler, Got a good hsf/cpu cooler. idle-30-35 , load-50-55c.
Could it be my crappy ass PSU? (550w Logisys) $25 on newegg

Timings = 5-5-5-15 should i try to loosen them up to like 6-6-7-17 or something?


I find these funky little spots sometimes as well. For my usage I have to have my machine be able to be stable at 100% for days at a time.

My best suggestion would be to first try to isolate the problem. It seems like right now you're kind of shooting in the dark just hoping something might work. Better way would be to perhaps try small ftt's at the same settings as this test focuses on the cpu only. If that passes, but you fail blend, then your know the problem is not your vcore/vtt. Another way to test the waters is to turn your cpu multiplier down to 6 to isolate your testing to chipset mem.


----------



## vaatem12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


I find these funky little spots sometimes as well. For my usage I have to have my machine be able to be stable at 100% for days at a time.

My best suggestion would be to first try to isolate the problem. It seems like right now you're kind of shooting in the dark just hoping something might work. Better way would be to perhaps try small ftt's at the same settings as this test focuses on the cpu only. If that passes, but you fail blend, then your know the problem is not your vcore/vtt. Another way to test the waters is to turn your cpu multiplier down to 6 to isolate your testing to chipset mem.


So, in prime95 do small ftt's test and see what happens? if it passes or what kind of error i get? if it passes its not my vcore? and what is blend? also another way: turn my multiplier down to 6 and keep fsb at 471 and what do you mean "isolate your testing to chipset mem"


----------



## NoGuru

Supa is trying to tell you to test by trial and error. To test your FSB you can turn down the multi so you CPU clocks are not involved. Then you can test for maximum FSB with volts and so on.


----------



## vaatem12

I see. That way i can see is 471 is actually my max fsb or too high. even thouh 4.0ghz isnt my max. :O So if that were the case i could do a lower fsb with a higher multiplier? :O although my multi wont go passed 8.5 :|


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vaatem12* 
I see. That way i can see is 471 is actually my max fsb or too high. even thouh 4.0ghz isnt my max. :O So if that were the case i could do a lower fsb with a higher multiplier? :O although my multi wont go passed 8.5 :|

Now you got it. Now for your first rep


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Supa is trying to tell you to test by trial and error. To test your FSB you can turn down the multi so you CPU clocks are not involved. Then you can test for maximum FSB with volts and so on.









Well, I think a better way of putting it is to test by a process of elimination. Using these methods you are ruling out certain variables from being potential 'problem sources'.

NoG pretty much clarified what I meant w/ turning down the cpu multi. What I was getting at about the p95 tests is this:

When you run prime a little window pops up and asks what kind of test you want to run. This usually defaults to a "blend" test, which does test your cpu, but it also is testing your chipset and memory. Generally, any number of little problems will be indicated by failing a blend test. This is good for testing 'overall' stability, but it's not much use in figuring out 'specifically' what the problem is. This is where running a 'small ftt' test comes in handy. When that window pops up, choose small ftt's instead of blend. This test focuses on the cpu instead of your overall system. By running the two tests and knowing what they test, you can figure out the general area of a problem by which test does/doesn't fail.

For ex: Fail on small ftt tests - need to adjust cpu related settings such as vcore/vtt. But.....if you can pass small ftt's, but are failing the blend test, then you know the problem is not your cpu, so you can focus on the nb/mem.

The general idea is that you can try to narrow down the general area your problem is coming from. That way you don't have to simply randomly throw numbers at your board, which may work eventually, but is very inefficient.


----------



## vaatem12

oh my gosh, its been figured out!, fsb = 471, multi = 6.0 =2.82Ghz , p95 test ERROR in first 10 seconds, in conclusion 471 is too high of an FSB! wow! i pinpointed that problem. so considering 471 is too high of a stable fsb for me, I guess there is no way I can stabily hit 4ghz? since my multiplier cant go passed 8.5 i dont believe?









ps: i ran small ftts but my temps got up to 90c after about 9-10min of running so i manually stopped it but it was running perfect with no errors.and if i get an error i get one within the first 2min


----------



## vaatem12

I dont wanna get off topic but i have got to tell you guyswhat just happened ROFL!

YOU GUYS ARE NOT GOING TO BELIEVE THIS!!! My "POWER CORED" from my psu to outlet over the past 6 months always gets SO HOT you cant even touch it because it almost burns you, i thought it wasnt a big deal and it would turn out to be fine! yet..I was WRONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!! lol! im sitting here trying to pin point some overclocking issues on why i cant get my 4ghz perfectly stable and im in the middle of rebooting my computer, and i hear BAM! like an m80 huge loud firecracker loud as hell, and smoke starts pooring huge from my computer...and of course my heart dropped and i was almost in tears because i thought it was my computer...and then i realize..its my powercord, it got SO HOT it blew up so hard it popped like 100 holes in the power cored all the way from the psu end to the outlet end and in the middle of the cored it blew it completely in half and was pouringggggg smoke out hardcore, i was SO freaked out.LOL, whats the issue with this, why was my cored getting so hot over these past 6 months? i used it on like 4 diff pc's so i kjnow it wasnt a specific pc, it was the cord. and why would it get so hot it would explode?! That ever happened to anyone else? But luckily my computer works perfect using a new secondary power cord! and no this one doesnt get hot like the other one ive discovered. Has this ever happened to anyone else and why did this happen? bad cord?!


----------



## Slider46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


I dont wanna get off topic but...


Then why are you posting a PSU question in a motherboard-specific section?

*facepalm*

Also, the period key (.) is located next the question mark key.
The enter key is just above the right shift key.
Please make use of them.
Thank You. That is all.

*EDIT*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


Why dont you go away?


For someone who doesn't want to go off topic you really are good at it. Why don't you use punctuation and paragraphs?


----------



## vaatem12

Why dont you go away?


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slider46*


Then why are you posting a PSU question in a motherboard-specific section?

*facepalm*

Also, the period key (.) is located next the question mark key.
The enter key is just above the right shift key.
Please make use of them.
Thank You. That is all.


Because he's been posting here every few minutes for a while w/ us trying to help him w/ his oc.......? It wasn't really a question anyway, more a "ZOMG FIIARR!!" statement.









Anyway........























I know, i'm sorry man that really sucks, but the mental image you put in my head of nice smokey explosions was hilarious.

Really hope it didn't damage any of your other components though. Sounds like you need a psu w/ a little more 'girth'.


----------



## vaatem12

Yeah, you think since my fsb at 471 is too high i need a new PSU? my current 550w logisys psu really isnt for enthusiasts more for...mom and pop


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


Yeah, you think since my fsb at 471 is too high i need a new PSU? my current 550w logisys psu really isnt for enthusiasts more for...mom and pop


Well, I don't know as to the specific reason but yeah, oc'ing a quad (even though it is a 45) and a 4870. But generally yes, if your psu's putting on a 4th of July show & shooting flaming particles at your cat it might be wise to invest a little more in that department next time.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I would not. You would be pushing that chip really hard, and you don't want to smell smoke.

yea true

not sure what else i can do then


----------



## xguntherc

PSU is the heart of the PC.. why build a great PC with nice, top line parts. and get the cheapest smallest power supply to give it power.. you want a good, solid, efficient power line going to ur system. people should not go cheap on the psu.

Thanks Supa for the reply.

I'm going to leave the cpu at stock for the buyer..i might try to tighten timings on the ram. but i don't want to have any bluescreens later on him so i probably wont do that. unless it can handle all 8GB at something lower than 5-5-5-15 and stay stable.


----------



## dennyb

@Richardbb- You might want to check this post by supaspoon as a way of identifying the limits of the board and the CPU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*









Well, I think a better way of putting it is to test by a process of elimination. Using these methods you are ruling out certain variables from being potential 'problem sources'.

NoG pretty much clarified what I meant w/ turning down the cpu multi. What I was getting at about the p95 tests is this:

When you run prime a little window pops up and asks what kind of test you want to run. This usually defaults to a "blend" test, which does test your cpu, but it also is testing your chipset and memory. Generally, any number of little problems will be indicated by failing a blend test. This is good for testing 'overall' stability, but it's not much use in figuring out 'specifically' what the problem is. This is where running a 'small ftt' test comes in handy. When that window pops up, choose small ftt's instead of blend. This test focuses on the cpu instead of your overall system. By running the two tests and knowing what they test, you can figure out the general area of a problem by which test does/doesn't fail.

For ex: Fail on small ftt tests - need to adjust cpu related settings such as vcore/vtt. But.....if you can pass small ftt's, but are failing the blend test, then you know the problem is not your cpu, so you can focus on the nb/mem.

The general idea is that you can try to narrow down the general area your problem is coming from. That way you don't have to simply randomly throw numbers at your board, which may work eventually, but is very inefficient.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


yea true

not sure what else i can do then


----------



## richardbb85

i only run Small FTT test

just failed at 3.9ghz with 1.54v


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


i only run Small FTT test

just failed at 3.9ghz with 1.54v










Some people don't even get 3.6 out of that chip. I understand your disappointed but you still got a stable OC to be happy with.


----------



## richardbb85

yea u right, maybe i should just settle with 3.8 and call it a day..


----------



## vaatem12

Its not that its just i had a completely specific ammount of money. and didnt have enough for psu and 550w is def. sufficient for the time being. but could that possibly be the reason why im maxing at like 465 fsb even at 6.0multiplier @ 2.8ghz? possible my psu is blocking me going passed 465 fsb?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vaatem12* 
Its not that its just i had a completely specific ammount of money. and didnt have enough for psu and 550w is def. sufficient for the time being. but could that possibly be the reason why im maxing at like 465 fsb even at 6.0multiplier @ 2.8ghz? possible my psu is blocking me going passed 465 fsb?

Have you adjusted the V-core so that it will read 1.36 or so in CPUZ (load)? Do that- set CPU Term to 1.34v and MCH Core to 1.32xvolts and try small ffts


----------



## vaatem12

i tried all voltages bro.. all the way up to 1.5v and mch and **** up to 1.4v... but i tested it out and left fsb at 471 and dropped multi to 6.0 which would only be 2.8ghz and p95 errored..so my chip cant stabilize 471 fsb even if its only at 2.8


----------



## xguntherc

how do a raise the NB voltage on this board. im new to the ep45.

i just want to give it a little extra as i am running 8GB 1066 MHz ram on the build i just finished for my friend. like i said. he wont be overclocking. so do i even need a voltage increase simply for 8GB running stock. i want to add a little just to ensure stability.

thanks!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


how do a raise the NB voltage on this board. im new to the ep45.

i just want to give it a little extra as i am running 8GB 1066 MHz ram on the build i just finished for my friend. like i said. he wont be overclocking. so do i even need a voltage increase simply for 8GB running stock. i want to add a little just to ensure stability.

thanks!


MCH is NB just 1 bump should do. Oh and manually set volts and timings for the ram.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Have you adjusted the V-core so that it will read 1.36 or so in CPUZ (load)? Do that- set CPU Term to 1.34v and MCH Core to 1.32xvolts and try small ffts


i m gona set cpu term to 1.34v and mch core to 1.32v and run 3.9ghz

brb in like 2 mins

nm, no go. hahahah


----------



## vaatem12

so noone has any ideas or solutions on why i cant run 465fsb+ stable? even if the multi is at 6.0 which is stock at 2.8ghz, basically right now my fsb according to p95 isnt stable past 465 even when multi is only at 6.0... could it BE my 550w bad branded logisys psu? theres got to be a reason why my specific setup cant stabilize from 465fsb and up.. i can run 3.9ghz stable..464fsb is stable, but 465 and up is not even if itso nly at 2.8ghz w/ 6.0multiplier, theres got to be a reason why. all my friends with ep45 ud3p / q9550 can stabilize up to like 480 fsb and higher. which is like 4.1ghz ++ but they have alot better psu's is the only thing i can think of...Ideas anyone? I got to figure this out before i flipppp out! arghh mateyy!


----------



## richardbb85

i wish i could help u, lol


----------



## NoGuru

vaatem12 take the template in my sig copy and paste it and fill in what you have stable right now. Then post them.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


so noone has any ideas or solutions on why i cant run 465fsb+ stable? even if the multi is at 6.0 which is stock at 2.8ghz, basically right now my fsb according to p95 isnt stable past 465 even when multi is only at 6.0... could it BE my 550w bad branded logisys psu? theres got to be a reason why my specific setup cant stabilize from 465fsb and up.. i can run 3.9ghz stable..464fsb is stable, but 465 and up is not even if itso nly at 2.8ghz w/ 6.0multiplier, theres got to be a reason why. all my friends with ep45 ud3p / q9550 can stabilize up to like 480 fsb and higher. which is like 4.1ghz ++ but they have alot better psu's is the only thing i can think of...Ideas anyone? I got to figure this out before i flipppp out! arghh mateyy!


try 7x and other multis you never know what might work. sometimes a jump in speed is just the ticket ,other times the reverse will work. And sadly sometimes nothing will work

edit: sometimes too much voltage will be hurtful. Maybe drop the term to 1.28? It is up to you to find the right combination. I am quite certain that the board will do 500FSB with the "right" voltage


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


so noone has any ideas or solutions on why i cant run 465fsb+ stable? even if the multi is at 6.0 which is stock at 2.8ghz, basically right now my fsb according to p95 isnt stable past 465 even when multi is only at 6.0... could it BE my 550w bad branded logisys psu? theres got to be a reason why my specific setup cant stabilize from 465fsb and up.. i can run 3.9ghz stable..464fsb is stable, but 465 and up is not even if itso nly at 2.8ghz w/ 6.0multiplier, theres got to be a reason why. all my friends with ep45 ud3p / q9550 can stabilize up to like 480 fsb and higher. which is like 4.1ghz ++ but they have alot better psu's is the only thing i can think of...Ideas anyone? I got to figure this out before i flipppp out! arghh mateyy!


mch core/mch ref/memory timings &/or voltages/mch-dram ref volts/mem channel refs.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


mch core/mch ref/memory timings &/or voltages/mch-dram ref volts/mem channel refs.


^^^^^ this is what I will work on when I get "hoover" and his antec step brothers back in action


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
^^^^^ this is what I will work on when I get "hoover" and his antec step brothers back in action









Lol Hoover? I take it this machine sounds similar to the vacuming maid vessel from spaceballs? "GGWWWOOOOOOSSSHHH".


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supaspoon* 
Lol Hoover? I take it this machine sounds similar to the vacuming maid vessel from spaceballs? "GGWWWOOOOOOSSSHHH".









Oh no supa ,not that loud LOUDERRRR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835706016
On the HS with a Rheobus Extreme--on max for prime testing--all aboard


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Oh no supa ,not that loud LOUDERRRR

What's that I can't here you over the sound of your fan.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Oh no supa ,not that loud LOUDERRRR


















I hear you though. Sometimes I seal my case as a plenum and hook a window a/c unit up to it w/ the radiators exhausting. It amusingly obnoxious.









Haven't used it lately though, as the humidity this time of year causes the condenser to......well, condensate.







I've been thinking of building a custom case though that uses the same idea, but have everything insulated and run the air in a closed loop to solve that problem.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supaspoon* 
















I hear you though. Sometimes I seal my case as a plenum and hook a window a/c unit up to it w/ the radiators exhausting. It amusingly obnoxious.









Haven't used it lately though, as the humidity this time of year causes the condenser to......well, condensate.







I've been thinking of building a custom case though that uses the same idea, but have everything insulated and run the air in a closed loop to solve that problem.









Ya, overclockers have their own brand of nutty

edit : we need to organize a search party to find Grish--he's missing in inaction

edit : I see you lurking at the bottom of the page--get on in here and explain yourself


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Ya, overclockers have their own brand of nutty

edit : we need to organize a search party to find Grish--he's missing in inaction

He probably electrocuted himself at work. Uh oh I hope not.














:turd:


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


Anyone know if this might work, *should i change my skew values?* i dont know anything about them..Any recommended values for a q9550 oc'd to 4ghz on a ep45 ud3p?


NO. Not yet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


oh my gosh, its been figured out!, fsb = 471, multi = 6.0 =2.82Ghz , p95 test ERROR in first 10 seconds, in conclusion 471 is too high of an FSB! wow! i pinpointed that problem. so considering 471 is too high of a stable fsb for me, I guess there is no way I can stabily hit 4ghz? since my multiplier cant go passed 8.5 i dont believe?









ps: i ran small ftts but my temps got up to 90c after about 9-10min of running so i manually stopped it but it was running perfect with no errors.and if i get an error i get one within the first 2min


471 is not too high for you. Not with this board and that CPU. There is something else you are missing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


I dont wanna get off topic but i have got to tell you guyswhat just happened ROFL!

YOU GUYS ARE NOT GOING TO BELIEVE THIS!!! My "POWER CORED" from my psu to outlet over the past 6 months always gets SO HOT you cant even touch it because it almost burns you, i thought it wasnt a big deal and it would turn out to be fine! yet..I was WRONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!! lol! im sitting here trying to pin point some overclocking issues on why i cant get my 4ghz perfectly stable and im in the middle of rebooting my computer, and i hear BAM! like an m80 huge loud firecracker loud as hell, and smoke starts pooring huge from my computer...and of course my heart dropped and i was almost in tears because i thought it was my computer...and then i realize..its my powercord, it got SO HOT it blew up so hard it popped like 100 holes in the power cored all the way from the psu end to the outlet end and in the middle of the cored it blew it completely in half and was pouringggggg smoke out hardcore, i was SO freaked out.LOL, whats the issue with this, why was my cored getting so hot over these past 6 months?* i used it on like 4 diff pc's so i kjnow it wasnt a specific pc, it was the cord. and why would it get so hot it would explode?!* That ever happened to anyone else? But luckily my computer works perfect using a new secondary power cord! and no this one doesnt get hot like the other one ive discovered. Has this ever happened to anyone else and why did this happen? bad cord?!


Cords will do that when they have too many amps through them. Was it the stock cord that came with the PSU? Was it not tightly connected to either the back of the PSU or the Surge Protector? Nevermind, I re-read the post. It was probably undersized for a 550W PSU, though I don't see how....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slider46*


Then why are you posting a PSU question in a motherboard-specific section?

*facepalm*

Also, the period key (.) is located next the question mark key.
The enter key is just above the right shift key.
Please make use of them.
Thank You. That is all.

*EDIT*

For someone who doesn't want to go off topic you really are good at it. Why don't you use punctuation and paragraphs?


Don't just cruise into this discussion just to be an asshat. UD3L board is over there somewhere.... ---->

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


Its not that its just i had a completely specific ammount of money. and didnt have enough for psu and 550w is def. sufficient for the time being. but could that possibly be the reason why im maxing at like 465 fsb even at 6.0multiplier @ 2.8ghz? possible my psu is blocking me going passed 465 fsb?


This might be so... I am researching this for myself these days. It may be the case that your PSU can not provide enough amperage at that high of a bus; I doubt it at that low of an over all clock, but it is conceivable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


so noone has any ideas or solutions on why i cant run 465fsb+ stable? even if the multi is at 6.0 which is stock at 2.8ghz, basically right now my fsb according to p95 isnt stable past 465 even when multi is only at 6.0... could it BE my 550w bad branded logisys psu? theres got to be a reason why my specific setup cant stabilize from 465fsb and up.. i can run 3.9ghz stable..464fsb is stable, but 465 and up is not even if itso nly at 2.8ghz w/ 6.0multiplier, theres got to be a reason why. all my friends with ep45 ud3p / q9550 can stabilize up to like 480 fsb and higher. which is like 4.1ghz ++ but they have alot better psu's is the only thing i can think of...Ideas anyone? I got to figure this out before i flipppp out! arghh mateyy!


You need to fill *this* out and then paste it in your next post for us to evaluate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


He probably electrocuted himself at work. Uh oh I hope not.














:turd:


Don't worry about me, I treat all circuits as hot, even when I know that they aren't physically connected to a power source yet. (as is the case on our current job) I will be back on in a little while.


----------



## grishkathefool

Guru, did you see my post last night about my superpi time? If so, what do you think?


----------



## NoGuru

It's alive,ALIVE


----------



## dennyb

@ Grish -did you find out what went wrong on your Super Pi?

Maybe delete it and download again


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Guru, did you see my post last night about my superpi time? If so, what do you think?


No I missed it.


----------



## grishkathefool

I tried that denny... no luck, still almost 100% slower times... I am afraid I might have damaged something with those insane attempts at 4.8GHz...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I tried that denny... no luck, still almost 100% slower times... I am afraid I might have damaged something with those insane attempts at 4.8GHz...


 Do you think a "repair" from the OS disc might help? or a system restore?


----------



## grishkathefool

egads, I don't want to do it... but I might. first I am going to run a complete AV/Malware scan tonight, at Heuristic levels... might have picked up a hitch hiker that is slowing me down.... but I doubt it. I mean, between dropping the chip from 6 foot up and pumping insane voltages through it on AIR... who knows... but it shouldn't take 19 secs to do a 1M PI at 4GHz.


----------



## NoGuru

What happened to your super pi times Grish?


----------



## grishkathefool

they have almost doubled... from 11s at 4GHz to 19s. From 15.9s stock to 29s stock... scsroo it, I am going to bed... night boys.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


egads, I don't want to do it... but I might. first I am going to run a complete AV/Malware scan tonight, at Heuristic levels... might have picked up a hitch hiker that is slowing me down.... but I doubt it. I mean, between dropping the chip from 6 foot up and pumping insane voltages through it on AIR... who knows... but it shouldn't take 19 secs to do a 1M PI at 4GHz.


 This free program may help as it will fix registry issues. I got it from Two Cables and it works very well. It might help
http://www.iobit.com/advancedwindowscareper.html


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


they have almost doubled... from 11s at 4GHz to 19s. From 15.9s stock to 29s stock... scsroo it, I am going to bed... night boys.


Run memtest just to check it.


----------



## crashdummy35

Hey guys.

So, here's where I'm at:










I let Orthos run for 2 hours--I'll run it more later--and saw a high of 55c with an occasional glimpse of 56c.

My question is, with LLC enabled how high can my v spikes go? Would it be high enough to damage my chip?

1.3625v is the 24/7 max right?

I may not get my 3.8 with this poopy chip but I'll be happy if this 3.7 passes Orthos tonight when I run it longer.

I'd just like to know if these settings look good for 24/7:

9 x 412 = 3.7
vcore 1.39 bios/1.360 CPU-Z
Term 1.34
MCH 1.30 (1.28 is a no go)


----------



## vaatem12

Heres my info you guys requested to help decipher my problem with my fsb not being stable anywhere past 465 and not being able to stabilize 4.0ghz

CPU = q9550
Motherboard = ep45-ud3p
BIOS Version = N/a
Ram = ocz 4gb 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................:4.03

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: ENABLED
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100
C.I.A.2 ........: DISABLED

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: STANDARD
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: DISABLED
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:AUTO-400
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:MANUAL

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:5
tRCD .............................................:5
tRP............................................... ..:5
tRAS.............................................. :15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:AU TO
tWTR..........................................:AUT O
tWR............................................:AU TO
tRFC...........................................:AU TO
tRTP...........................................:AU TO
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:AUTO

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:AUTO
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:AUTO

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ :1.362V
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............:1.34V
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......:AUTO
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........:AUTO

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........:1.320V
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............:AUTO
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............:AUTO
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............:AUTO
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........:AUTO

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............:2.1
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............:AUTO
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:AUTO
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:AUTO

Before hand let me add in a couple things. These are what i mainly tweak and how high ive jacked them up before and still werent stable. Ive also brought these down to almost auto values but they were so low i couldnt even boot. I just thought maybe if i reversed volts back down it could be that. but it wasnt. I also loosened my timings up to about 5-6-6-16 and -6-6-6-17

CPU VCORE: 1.5v
CPU TERMINATION:1.44v
MCH CORE: 1.42
DRAM VOLTAGE: 2.2v


----------



## richardbb85

sup guys

i am tempted to overclock some more


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Hey guys.

So, here's where I'm at:










I let Orthos run for 2 hours--I'll run it more later--and saw a high of 55c with an occasional glimpse of 56c.

My question is, with LLC enabled how high can my v spikes go? Would it be high enough to damage my chip?

1.3625v is the 24/7 max right?

I may not get my 3.8 with this poopy chip but I'll be happy if this 3.7 passes Orthos tonight when I run it longer.

I'd just like to know if these settings look good for 24/7:

9 x 412 = 3.7
vcore 1.39 bios/1.360 CPU-Z
Term 1.34
MCH 1.30 (1.28 is a no go)


1.3625v is the maximum vid (being the max vid you could possibly get on a new chip), which is not the same as the max vcore rating.......being 1.45v. This is a common misconception and many people stick to or near the 1.36v number anyway, but technically it's not a big deal so long as your temps are good.

The amount of voltage spike to consider is basically about the same amount your chip droops on load w/ llc off. So if your voltage in cpuz is drooping from 1.35v down to 1.3v on load, then with llc on your spikes are going to be about the same amount in the opposite direction. So if that were the case you would not want to exceed about 1.4vcore to prevent spikes exceeding 1.45v. So however that works out for your particular chip, should give you an idea of what you can get away with.

Other than that just keep the temps down and flog that baby!


----------



## crashdummy35

Good stuff supaspoon.

That VID VCORE thing really shed a new light on what I'm shooting for.

I was _thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis_ close to my magical 3.8 earlier but didn't want to do the extra vcore bump cause it took me past 1.3625. *I had it* and now I see how I can get it.

+REP for you bro.

All the guides I read here said DO NOT pump more than 1.3625 into a 45nm chip for 24/7 use.


----------



## repo_man

I've had my e6750 up to around 1.46v in the BIOS, comes out to like 1.41v in OS. Like Supa said, as long as temps are good, whip it!


----------



## NoGuru

Me, my daughter in middle and my wife with our low volts 1.23 @4.0


----------



## BradleyW

My PC seems to be working great at my 3.4GHz OC for once. My GPU is also OC'ed lol. Am glad its all working finally. That's everyone!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
My PC seems to be working great at my 3.4GHz OC for once. My GPU is also OC'ed lol. Am glad its all working finally. That's everyone!

Nice Bradley.


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks mate


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Me, my daughter in middle and my wife with our low volts 1.23 @4.0


beautiful wife + daughter









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


My PC seems to be working great at my 3.4GHz OC for once. My GPU is also OC'ed lol. Am glad its all working finally. That's everyone!


3.4 only? lol

go higher


----------



## richardbb85

running Prime now at 3.85ghz at 1.53v in bios

praying praying


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


running Prime now at 3.85ghz at 1.53v in bios

praying praying


Good luck!


----------



## richardbb85

already ran for an hr, still no bsod

pretty sure it will be stable


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


already ran for an hr, still no bsod

pretty sure it will be stable


Small ftts right?


----------



## richardbb85

yup, i always run small ftts

55, 60, 55, 60 load

so much better than b4


----------



## lowkickqop

Hi I am trying to install windows vista on my ud3p. When the machine turns on and try's to boot it gives me a system disc boot failure. When i hit F12 to edit the boot priority it shows my hard drive being what it is booting from so i try to make it boot from the cd/dvd rom but it wont let me move the arrow keys, any idea why? So since it wouldnt let me do that I went into the bios to set the cd/dvd rom as the first drive to boot from and it showed that it was already first in the booting priority.

Does anyone have any idea's what's going on?


----------



## Slider46

You'll need to Enable USB Legacy if you want to use a USB keyboard outside of the BIOS or windows (like in the boot menu).

Also - check to see if your HDDs are enabled and not off.


----------



## lowkickqop

Ok thank you.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lowkickqop* 
Hi I am trying to install windows vista on my ud3p. When the machine turns on and try's to boot it gives me a system disc boot failure. When i hit F12 to edit the boot priority it shows my hard drive being what it is booting from so i try to make it boot from the cd/dvd rom but it wont let me move the arrow keys, any idea why? So since it wouldnt let me do that I went into the bios to set the cd/dvd rom as the first drive to boot from and it showed that it was already first in the booting priority.

Does anyone have any idea's what's going on?

Integrated periperals page--the usb keyboard and usb mouse are disabled by default. You have to enable them -save and exit. An annoying feature,should be just the opposite.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
running Prime now at 3.85ghz at 1.53v in bios

praying praying

Good Luck with the Prime95 testing. I know how you feel. It's tence isn't it?







All the best. I will pray for you too mate!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Good Luck with the Prime95 testing. I know how you feel. It's tence isn't it?







All the best. *I will pray for you too mate*!










I don't think that's the sort of thing, you should be bothering God about















But if you do, also say "And 6 GiggleHertz for Gary"


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*









I don't think that's the sort of thing, you should be bothering God about















But if you do, also say "And 6 GiggleHertz for Gary"










^^^ And please lord, spare us the dreaded evil of RMA.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


^^^ And please lord, spare us the dreaded evil of RMA.










The Tech Heads, Lords Prayer








See, that's what I'm talking about







The *EP45-UD3p/r*. The Board that makes you happy









At the mo, I'm trying to decide on what new PC Case to wrap her up in








Am liking the *Thermaltake Spedo * and the* Antec Twelve Hundred * and the *Coolermaster ATCS 840 *








The Spedo has some nice features, like a fan taking heat from the back of the board








So out of those three, which one Lads








http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...x1y0z1p2s0n0m0


----------



## BradleyW

anyone know any good crysis mods?


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Good Luck with the Prime95 testing. I know how you feel. It's tence isn't it?







All the best. I will pray for you too mate!


thanks









all good so far


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
anyone know any good crysis mods?

hmmm, no, but I seem to remember a thread about it here at OCN.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
So out of those three, which one Lads







http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...x1y0z1p2s0n0m0

The Spedo looks like the best vented option, but the CoolerMaster does have a mobo tray.


----------



## vaatem12

So...I went and bought a 750w BFG TECH PSU like i needed to do badly, infact i had a good idea it might be the reason i wasnt gettin enough power for a 471 FSB to get 4ghz stable. But! what do you know, that wasnt the problem, still cant get 4ghz stable, lol..Im start to think considering cpus are like fingerprints, everyones different, maybe mines different and just cant get 4ghz stable







Although one thing i havnt really messed with is mem timings, ive played with voltages ALOT. but my mem timings have stayed at 5-5-5-15 and 5-5-5-12, although i tried 6-6-7-18 once... should i try likle 7-7-8-20 or something? and keep going up and up and loosening my timings?


----------



## supaspoon

I have a spedo (the full black one). It's not a bad case, and they're a bit cheaper now. But for the price I paid (they were like 230 i think when i got mine) I was a little dissapointed. Just w/ the general build quality. But w/ the lower price they're at now I certainly wouldn't steer anyone away from it.

I will say though they're very very room. I've take some stuff out since, but with a little creativity you can run 2x triple rads dual loop fully internal. Cable management is rather painless as well.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


So...I went and bought a 750w BFG TECH PSU like i needed to do badly, infact i had a good idea it might be the reason i wasnt gettin enough power for a 471 FSB to get 4ghz stable. But! what do you know, that wasnt the problem, still cant get 4ghz stable, lol..Im start to think considering cpus are like fingerprints, everyones different, maybe mines different and just cant get 4ghz stable







Although one thing i havnt really messed with is mem timings, ive played with voltages ALOT. but my mem timings have stayed at 5-5-5-15 and 5-5-5-12, although i tried 6-6-7-18 once... should i try likle 7-7-8-20 or something? and keep going up and up and loosening my timings?


no. Your RAM should be fine at stock timings until you start going over 500MHz.

Quote:



Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................:4.03

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: ENABLED
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100
C.I.A.2 ........: DISABLED

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: STANDARD
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: DISABLED
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:AUTO-400
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:MANUAL

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:5
tRCD .............................................:5
tRP............................................... ..:5
tRAS.............................................. :15<---- 16

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:AU TO
tWTR..........................................:AUT O
tWR............................................:AU TO
tRFC...........................................:AU TO
tRTP...........................................:AU TO <------ 55
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:AUTO

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:AUTO <----- 9
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:AUTO <------- 9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................:1.362V <----- This is probably high.
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............:1.34V <---- so is this
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......:AUTO <---- Set this to 1.5v
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........:AUTO

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........:1.320V
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............:AUTO
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............:AUTO
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............:AUTO <---- Set this to 1.5v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........:AUTO <------ Set to 1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............:2.1
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............:AUTO
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:AUTO
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:AUTO


Change the Timings that I have highlighted. Download and run Memset and then fill in the rest of the Timings; leave the Autos where they are so we know they are on Auto, but fill out what Memset shows that they are being set to. Also, under the Advanced Timings menu there is a place where you can select Driving Strength, set that to 1066MHz.

Leave the vCore and the CPU Term alone for now.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


The Spedo looks like the best vented option, but the CoolerMaster does have a mobo tray.










That Coolermaster ATCS 840, with the MoBo tray Tech Bench









Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


I have a spedo (the full black one). It's not a bad case, and they're a bit cheaper now. But for the price I paid (they were like 230 i think when i got mine) I was a little dissapointed. Just w/ the general build quality. But w/ the lower price they're at now I certainly wouldn't steer anyone away from it.

I will say though they're very very room. I've take some stuff out since, but with a little creativity you can run 2x triple rads dual loop fully internal. Cable management is rather painless as well.


I'm so lost on this








I do like the Spedo, but i did a post with a pole. And it's losing








idk








Anyway
Thanks Lads, Rep+


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


That Coolermaster ATCS 840, with the MoBo tray Tech Bench









I'm so lost on this








I do like the Spedo, but i did a post with a pole. And it's losing








idk








Anyway
Thanks Lads, Rep+










Haha, yeah well it's probably because it's made by TT. Everyone hates TT in general.









But yeah, I don't have any experience w/ the other 2 cases. Just thought I'd give you my general impressions w/ the speedo......not trying to steer you 1 way or another.


----------



## vaatem12

BIG PROBLEM! For me atleast.. Ive never setup raid before, I have an 80gb wd drive and a 400gb wd drive...and i have ep45-ud3p mobo, read through the manual to set it up...heres what i did turned raid on and what not and bios, then started up pc and brougght me to the screen where i hit control I, i setup a raid array and created a volume...but for some reason it only allowed me to created a 149gb volume..but w/e im a raid newb so i did it anyways...then i save the new volume with the two drives and go to the next screen where i hit control G, BUT it only shows one drive! one 80gb drive! im thinking maybe that 1 80gb drive its showing is my 80gb ide drive or something, or not, maybe its the 80gb SATA drive, ( i have 1x 80gb sata drive, 1x 400gb sata drive and 1x 80gb ide drives) the point is it only shows one drive...and when i try to create a raid it sais not enough room or w/e and it only shows one drive...so i thought hey maybe since i created an array it would work... and no, it didnt work, now the big problem is....the raid didnt work, and I CANT get my computer to read my 80gb sata drive no matter what, i even deleted the volume, deleted everything i did, and turned off the raid option in bios....did everything..and it just wont read my 80gb sata drive, i even switched the ports they are plugged into on the mobo and it still only reads my 400gb drive!! Why wont my system read my 80gb satadrive now, whats going on!whats going on!?

PS: when i right click the c:drive and go to hardware, where it usually shows all your drives installed on your computer, my 80 gig and my 400gb show up..So the computer is reading it but its not showing up...? does this mean the raid worked? and thats why its not showing up? although my drive isnt any bigger its the same exact size it always was and it seems the 80gb one is just not showing up..because i did delete the volume i created and switched the ports etc etc...Im so confused!

also ps: could it be its because im a raid newb...and i just realized your supposed to setup raid BEFORE installing windows on the drives..? lol? i setup the whole raid thing after windows installation and after ive been using this computer for 3 weeks.. =/ could that be why its being glitchy and my 80 gig drive has disappeared?


----------



## grishkathefool

Hold on there speedy. First off, why are you jumping to RAID when we haven't even gotten you straight on your OC yet?

Ok, so I am assuming that you are talking about the Jmicron RAID via the GSata Ports, not the ICH Port Intel RAID?


----------



## crashdummy35

Okay guys here's where I'm at:
9.5 x 400 = 3.8GHz
vcore 1.40625 bios / 1.376 CPU-Z
Term 1.36
PLL manually set to 1.500
MCH 1.28

Iv'e gotten 4 hours of Orthos then failed at this voltage. If I bump up to the next one, 1.41875v in bios I notice that in CPU-Z the voltage will fluctuate on it's own--not even under load yet--from 1.376 to 1.392 but it's mostly 1.376. I can feel that this is the one that'll get me stable at 3.8GHz but I don't like the fluctuation.

So, my question is; should I go to that next vcore and live with this kinda big fluctuation or maybe raise my PLL and see if that helps? The next PLL is 1.570 from 1.500. Would the PLL be a better option to try and get stable at this vcore or should I just raise up and be a man about it, lol.


----------



## grishkathefool

I would test it out as you have it. The fluctuation could be nothing... if it is something, then it will fail the stressing. You shouldn't need to raise the PLL at that low a clock. I think, though, that the 7400's PLL is the same as the 8400's and thus can tolerate 1.57v in spec and be pushed as high as 1.72 or more (don't recommend this though).

If it fails the stress, I might suggest lowering the CPU Ref a touch, maybe to .74v. You know how to do this?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I would test it out as you have it. The fluctuation could be nothing... if it is something, then it will fail the stressing. You shouldn't need to raise the PLL at that low a clock. I think, though, that the 7400's PLL is the same as the 8400's and thus can tolerate 1.57v in spec and be pushed as high as 1.72 or more (don't recommend this though).

If it fails the stress, I might suggest lowering the CPU Ref a touch, maybe to .74v. You know how to do this?


Hey grishka how you doing tonight?

Thanks for the advice bro. I'll just raise the vcore to the next one and have another go at Orthos.

I'm not really familiar with the CPU Ref bro but I have some print outs from some settings and one says:

.64% of Term...Is that right?

And thanks again for the help.


----------



## grishkathefool

I am good, bro, thanks.

When adjusting Refs make sure you first set your vTerm to VID value, then adjust your Ref, then set the vTerm back up to what you want.


----------



## BradleyW

Well, i did think all was going well. My games and grapihics are crap and un smooth.


----------



## grishkathefool

Bradley, are your drivers current for you 4870? Even if they are, maybe try a reinstall on them? I can't imagine why you keep running into problems. Maybe it's your RAM... consider replacing it with something that is known to operate well with our MoBo?


----------



## BradleyW

hhm, i will look into it. thanks


----------



## grishkathefool

Catalyst 9.5 is the current ATi Driver, I think...


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Catalyst 9.5 is the current ATi Driver, I think...

I'm running 9.6


----------



## grishkathefool

well la-ti-freakin-da... supa. There you go, Bradley, 9.6 is the current driver set...


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
well la-ti-freakin-da... supa.









Woo woo.......I win.


----------



## grishkathefool

I frequently find myself bowing down to your superior knowledge supa.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I frequently find myself bowing down to your superior knowledge supa.

It's funny, my wife just said that like 5 minutes ago.


----------



## BradleyW

yep, i have the 9.6 version running on my system already. I think my hdd needs a good defrag to stop games from sticking.


----------



## grishkathefool

Bradley, I have found 3 really good defrag programs of late. Auslogics Defrag, PowerDefrag, and Perfect Disk. They do a superb job of defragging and I think Perfect disk can even move the Boot Sectors to create larger unused chunks. If I recall, they are all three free, too... but I may be mistaken there.. I can never remember what I bought and what was free.

Supa, that is funny bro... but is that really what she was bowing down for... or was it to pick up her dignity when she remembered where she was..? oooh, zing...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
yep, i have the 9.6 version running on my system already. I think my hdd needs a good defrag to stop games from sticking.

"Smart Defrag" will do you proud as well as the ones Grish offered


----------



## BradleyW

I will google them and try to determine the best of the best. Thanks everyone for all your kind help.

edit: ha, smart defrag is what i was going to use. i have it on my laptop. its the best defragger i have ever used.


----------



## richardbb85

what could be the problem if my computer restart when it was running Prime with no BSOD

memory?


----------



## grishkathefool

hmmm... I am going to say either vCore or vTerm... I would guess though vCore. What might be happening is that the CPU might be needing more voltage as it ramps up. Also, it might have to do with droop going below what the vTerm is set at. Let's say your vdroop is 1.33v but your vTerm is set to 1.34... I have had reboots from this.

I am going to go with vCore needs a slight bump up though...

How long into Prime and what Prime test are we talking about?


----------



## BradleyW

sorry to hijack the thread again but my gaming has come to an end yet again for the hundreth time.

I have defragged and overclocked the GPU. The gpu and cpu are 100 percent stable. Stalker has been updated. My games are playing crap even with no aa and no af at all. What the hell is going on. question, Does the cd drive do anything when your gaming? My cd drive is packing in and disc's are spinning slow and taking ages to be read. If the cd drive is needed at a good speed whilst gaming, my breaking cd drive may be the answer. I just dont know what to do now. For 1 year and 6 months i have had either stability or performance issue's no matter what parts i buy and build and try.


----------



## grishkathefool

Dude, hijacking this thread is a long dead issue... we made sure of that when we started romping around here a few months ago.

so this game that you are playing needs the CD in the drive to play? If so, could you create an ISO of it and then point the game at the ISO? (I know that that is possible, but don't know how to do it myself)

Questions for you Bradley

Is it only this game?
Do you have other games on your HDD that don't require a CD? Try them?
Have you tried Cinebench to benchmark your system's graphical capabilities? This would eliminate the CPU and GPU for sure.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


hmmm... I am going to say either vCore or vTerm... I would guess though vCore. What might be happening is that the CPU might be needing more voltage as it ramps up. Also, it might have to do with droop going below what the vTerm is set at. Let's say your vdroop is 1.33v but your vTerm is set to 1.34... I have had reboots from this.

I am going to go with vCore needs a slight bump up though...

How long into Prime and what Prime test are we talking about?


i think i had vCore n Vterm stock or auto when i did the 3.8 test

usually happens about 30mins to an hr where it will just reboot running Small ftts


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Dude, hijacking this thread is a long dead issue... we made sure of that when we started romping around here a few months ago.

so this game that you are playing needs the CD in the drive to play? If so, could you create an ISO of it and then point the game at the ISO? (I know that that is possible, but don't know how to do it myself)

Questions for you Bradley

Is it only this game?
Do you have other games on your HDD that don't require a CD? Try them?
Have you tried Cinebench to benchmark your system's graphical capabilities? This would eliminate the CPU and GPU for sure.


Is it only this game? well crysis plays much better than it. cod5 plays with no issue at all and fear 2 is as smooth as anything.

second question: yes, fear2 does not need the cd. fear2 plays with no issue, full aa and full af. cod5 needs the cd. this plays at full graphics with no issue what so ever.

Crysis is mostly great with hardly any sticking at all. Stalker sticks for half a second every 15 second or so. My 3dmark06 score 16600+ btw.

Should i scan for viruses and run a check dsk?
edit: no virus found
i just ran that program you spoke of above. i opended it, did not touch anything other than the run all test buttons. i have not changed or even looked at any settings within this new program. here are my results.

openGL 7,995

single cpu render 3,653

multi cpu render 12,505


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
i think i had vCore n Vterm stock or auto when i did the 3.8 test

usually happens about 30mins to an hr where it will just reboot running Small ftts

so, you are trying to overclock to 3.8 and left vCore on stock... I would say that might be why you are losing the Prime war... bump vCore and vTerm an notch and see what happens.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Is it only this game? well crysis plays much better than it. cod5 plays with no issue at all and fear 2 is as smooth as anything.

second question: yes, fear2 does not need the cd. fear2 plays with no issue, full aa and full af. cod5 needs the cd. this plays at full graphics with no issue what so ever.

Crysis is mostly great with hardly any sticking at all. Stalker sticks for half a second every 15 second or so. My 3dmark06 score 16600+ btw.

Should i scan for viruses and run a check dsk?
edit: no virus found
i just ran that program you spoke of above. i opended it, did not touch anything other than the run all test buttons. i have not changed or even looked at any settings within this new program. here are my results.

openGL 7,995

single cpu render 3,653

multi cpu render 12,505

If Crysis runs with no issues then I doubt it is your Optical drive... Crysis needs the DvD in the drive to run, doesn't it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *http://www.tweakguides.com/STALKER_3.html*
Lag/Framerate Issues: Since STALKER is a relatively system intensive game, *many people will find that they get quite low framerates when trying to run the game with either of the Dynamic Lighting DX9 renderers*. The result of low framerates is a feeling of 'lag' - a lack of responsiveness in control over your character. To measure your framerate, use a free utility like FRAPS, and note that anything less than around 20FPS will usually result in feelings of lag at various times, especially when you dip into the low teens in FPS. There are no magic fixes - the only real solution to this issue is to raise your average framerates by reading this guide and lowering relevant settings if necessary. However also refer to the 'Max Frames to Render Ahead' tweak on the last page of this guide, as it might help under some circumstances, and be sure to do some general system optimization as covered on page 2 of this guide.

I did a Google Search for you, here are the links I found. I took the above quote from the first one. From it, it seems like it has to do with DX9. Hopefully this helps some...


----------



## 916

Ok, so I have a dillema. I thought myself of testing the memories again, so I lowered the multi to 6 to make sure it's not a CPU problem. Changed strap on a 400 FSB to get 1066 and gave prime a go. With D strap, i got rounding error in about 15 minutes. Bumped the vdimm to 2V and mch to 1.2V and gave it another go. That gave me another rounding error in 3 minutes. Changed strap to B, and started priming again. Rounding error in less than a minute. I then lowered fsb to 333 and tryed the A strap to get 1000MHz. Now, prime is 1 hour stable and counting. Any ideas?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *916* 
Ok, so I have a dillema. I thought myself of testing the memories again, so I lowered the multi to 6 to make sure it's not a CPU problem. Changed strap on a 400 FSB to get 1066 and gave prime a go. With D strap, i got rounding error in about 15 minutes. Bumped the vdimm to 2V and mch to 1.2V and gave it another go. That gave me another rounding error in 3 minutes. Changed strap to B, and started priming again. Rounding error in less than a minute. I then lowered fsb to 333 and tryed the A strap to get 1000MHz. Now, prime is 1 hour stable and counting. Any ideas?

Sorry but I don't get your testing method. If you were small fft stable at 400 FSB then your V-core and term were good at least in small fft.. Why would you not leave that stable OC setting alone and then test in blend to see if your north bridge needed to have the MCH adjusted? What am I missing?

EDIT: Here is my dilemma-Assuming you have a stable clock at say 9x400 and you drop the CPU multi to 6, then you are over volting. If you adjusted the voltages downward as well then you have a completely different OC to deal with. It seems to me that you are shooting in the dark at a moving target??? How will that tell you anything about your RAM status?


----------



## crashdummy35

Okay so last night I decided I was going to get passed the 400fsb mark or RMA this board.

I lower my multi to 7 and got all the way up to 440 x 7 = 3080 before my RAM crapped out (at1100MHz) and wouldn't boot anymore--this is some horrid stuff I got here.

Problem is, when I raise the multi to up for speed I lose all stability after 3.4GHz. I was giving it the same vcore at 3.5 that I was using for 3.8.... So, I also know my chip is lame. *trust me, I know I should have gotten an E8400 now.*

My question is:

Would say a 3.4/3.5 oc at 440fsb be better than a higher multi and lower fsb? Maybe it's just placebo but it_ felt _faster to me like that.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *916*


Ok, so I have a dillema. I thought myself of testing the memories again, so I lowered the multi to 6 to make sure it's not a CPU problem. Changed strap on a 400 FSB to get 1066 and gave prime a go. With D strap, i got rounding error in about 15 minutes. Bumped the vdimm to 2V and mch to 1.2V and gave it another go. That gave me another rounding error in 3 minutes. Changed strap to B, and started priming again. Rounding error in less than a minute. I then lowered fsb to 333 and tryed the A strap to get 1000MHz. Now, prime is 1 hour stable and counting. Any ideas?


I have to agree with denny. I think you are bouncing around in your attempts. Listen to denny, he can learn you something...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Okay so last night I decided I was going to get passed the 400fsb mark or RMA this board.

I lower my multi to 7 and got all the way up to 440 x 7 = 3080 before my RAM crapped out (at1100MHz) and wouldn't boot anymore--this is some horrid stuff I got here.

Problem is, when I raise the multi to up for speed I lose all stability after 3.4GHz. I was giving it the same vcore at 3.5 that I was using for 3.8.... So, I also know my chip is lame. *trust me, I know I should have gotten an E8400 now.*

My question is:

Would say a 3.4/3.5 oc at 440fsb be better than a higher multi and lower fsb? Maybe it's just placebo but it_ felt _faster to me like that.


I was told to run the higher Multi in general. For instance, a 445x9 will out perform a 500x8 in raw computing. However, in terms of throughput, the 500x8 has higher results. This being said, I tend to choose the lower FSB /Higher multi option. If for only one reason, to stress the NB less.

You can get a 3.4 at 400x8.5. Did you try a 400x9? I particularly love that combination and tend to run it 24/7.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Okay so last night I decided I was going to get passed the 400fsb mark or RMA this board.

I lower my multi to 7 and got all the way up to 440 x 7 = 3080 before my RAM crapped out (at1100MHz) and wouldn't boot anymore--this is some horrid stuff I got here.

So you know that the board will deliver on the FSB. If you had selected a 400 strap and 2.00 multi for the RAM you probably could have pushed the FSB further.

Problem is, when I raise the multi to up for speed I lose all stability after 3.4GHz. I was giving it the same vcore at 3.5 that I was using for 3.8.... So, I also know my chip is lame. *trust me, I know I should have gotten an E8400 now.*

My question is:

Would say a 3.4/3.5 oc at 440fsb be better than a higher multi and lower fsb? Maybe it's just placebo but it_ felt _faster to me like that.


The best way to tell other than "feel" is to run benchmark tests such as Super Pi and 3D mark 06 at the new settings and compare them with scores obtained under your old settings.

edit : part of my response is in your quote--good ain't I?


----------



## grishkathefool

Here are the results I ran for Pi and Everest 445x9 vs. 500x8. As you can see, 500x8 wins in both cases, not by much in Pi though. But as I have said countless times, my best 3d06 score was at 400x9, not 445x9, not 500x8, not 500x8.5.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


The best way to tell other than "feel" is to run benchmark tests such as Super Pi and 3D mark 06 at the new settings and compare them with scores obtained under your old settings.

edit : part of my response is in your quote--good ain't I?


Very good









Okay, then I'm off to grapple with this machine again.

Hope everyone has a good night 'round here.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Here are the results I ran for Pi and Everest 445x9 vs. 500x8. As you can see, 500x8 wins in both cases, not by much in Pi though. But as I have said countless times, my best 3d06 score was at 400x9, not 445x9, not 500x8, not 500x8.5.


Hmmm... that's always been my most stable fsb for a bit higher speeds--400fsb.

I think my RAM keeps me from getting above like 425 at anything over 3.4/3.5.

At 450 last night my pc was really doing some odd things. First Windows told me my copy was bogus and denied my acces to my pc--which I assure you, it's not bogus.

Went down to 445 and got into Windows and my AV didn't start, something about an access violation.

This board is a beast from all I've seen around here but I bought my cpu and RAM before finding these forums and now I'm paying for it.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I have to agree with denny. I think you are bouncing around in your attempts. Listen to denny, he can learn you something...

I was told to run the higher Multi in general. For instance, a 445x9 will out perform a 500x8 in raw computing. However, in terms of throughput, the 500x8 has higher results. This being said, I tend to choose the lower FSB /Higher multi option. If for only one reason, to stress the NB less.

You can get a 3.4 at 400x8.5. Did you try a 400x9? I particularly love that combination and tend to run it 24/7.


*400x9 is exactly what I was running for the longest.
*
It's been my most stable oc to date.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Hmmm... that's always been my most stable fsb for a bit higher speeds--400fsb.

I think my RAM keeps me from getting above like 425 at anything over 3.4/3.5.

At 450 last night my pc was really doing some odd things. First Windows told me my copy was bogus and denied my acces to my pc--which I assure you, it's not bogus.

Went down to 445 and got into Windows and my AV didn't start, something about an access violation.

This board is a beast from all I've seen around here but I bought my cpu and RAM before finding these forums and now I'm paying for it.



Crash -I think you're Ok with 1066 ram just use your straps and multis to run close to stock speed 1066 is fast Ram, even here in the sticks


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Crash -I think you're Ok with 1066 ram just use your straps and multis to run close to stock speed 1066 is fast Ram, even here in the sticks










But that's the problem.

If I get anywhere near 1066 using the D multi the RAM won't boot. With voltage up to 2.0v. To get 1066 I have to use the 333 starp and B multi. To get above that I have to use the 266 starp--1100 was the highest it's gone. But, using a 400 fsb or higher using anything other than a 400 Latch would be kind of a waste of bandwidth wouldn't it? Or am I not understanding something?

I mean I'm not concerned about 1:1 or anything like that. But wouldn't running 400 make the exchange of data faster?

I had an RMA approved for these sticks but I decided to keep them as my spares. My girlfriend is gonna buy me some Blades but she wants me to stop oc'ing lol and is taking her time about it. So she gets tickle attacked on a regular basis I assure you.


----------



## soloz2

this may be a noob question, but I know this board is a Crossfire board, ie no SLI, but can you run two Nvidia cards and use one for Physics?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


But that's the problem.

If I get anywhere near 1066 using the D multi the RAM won't boot. With voltage up to 2.0v. To get 1066 I have to use the 333 starp and B multi. To get above that I have to use the 266 starp--1100 was the highest it's gone. But, using a 400 fsb or higher using anything other than a 400 Latch would be kind of a waste of bandwidth wouldn't it? Or am I not understanding something?

I mean I'm not concerned about 1:1 or anything like that. But wouldn't running 400 make the exchange of data faster?

I had an RMA approved for these sticks but I decided to keep them as my spares. My girlfriend is gonna buy me some Blades but she wants me to stop oc'ing lol and is taking her time about it. So she gets tickle attacked on a regular basis I assure you.


I didn't call it "tickle attack" when I was your age







----I don't care about 1:1 ratio on ram either. I bought 1066 becacuse it is pretty good ram at a very good price. I am not a big proponent of OC 'ing ram either. I just don't think the results of tinkering with the ram justifies the small real life increase if you can even tell it . I don't care really what latch I use as long as it gets me in the 1066 "neighborhood" and is stable.. I'm just not the right person to advise you on the ram issue. 
edit : but I will talk to you about the "tickle attack"


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I didn't call it "tickle attack" when I was your age







----I don't care about 1:1 ratio on ram either. I bought 1066 becacuse it is pretty good ram at a very good price. I am not a big proponent of OC 'ing ram either. I just don't think the results of tinkering with the ram justifies the small real life increase if you can even tell it . I don't care really what latch I use as long as it gets me in the 1066 "neighborhood" and is stable.. I'm just not the right person to advise you on the ram issue.
edit : but I will talk to you about the "tickle attack"









I hear you brother. I'm just looking to get the most out of what I have atm you know? Learn something along the way as I do...

This stuff is pretty addictive. I almost sold my PS3 for better parts for my rig but my girl put a stop to that _quick._ I'm glued to this rig and she's pretty much commendeered my PS3 and my car.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
this may be a noob question, but I know this board is a Crossfire board, ie no SLI, but can you run two Nvidia cards and use one for Physics?

I wish I could answer that but I'm a newbie too.... Someone will be here shortly to help you though--this is an awesome thread bro.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
I hear you brother. I'm just looking to get the most out of what I have atm you know? Learn something along the way as I do...

This stuff is pretty addictive. I almost sold my PS3 for better parts for my rig but my girl put a stop to that _quick._ I'm glued to this rig and she's pretty much commendeered my PS3 and my car.

Damn crash she's got you PW and you're not even married to her yet







You better "hump up like an inchworm on a cabbage leaf"







Let her know who the boss is. O' wait she already does


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
But that's the problem.

If I get anywhere near 1066 using the D multi the RAM won't boot. With voltage up to 2.0v. To get 1066 I have to use the 333 starp and B multi. To get above that I have to use the 266 starp--1100 was the highest it's gone. But, using a 400 fsb or higher using anything other than a 400 Latch would be kind of a waste of bandwidth wouldn't it? Or am I not understanding something?

I mean I'm not concerned about 1:1 or anything like that. But wouldn't running 400 make the exchange of data faster?

I had an RMA approved for these sticks but I decided to keep them as my spares. My girlfriend is gonna buy me some Blades but she wants me to stop oc'ing lol and is taking her time about it. So she gets tickle attacked on a regular basis I assure you.

No, the speed you use to select a strap isn't going to impact the actual throughput, or so I am led to believe. There is a post at TT where Lsdmeasap compares the 2B and 2D straps at 399 and 500FSB. At 399 the B strap performed slightly better and at 500 the D strap did. What is important to notice is that 399<400, so the B strap held its own right up to 400. However, the differences were mostly negligible which leads me to believe what I stated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
this may be a noob question, but I know this board is a Crossfire board, ie no SLI, but can you run two Nvidia cards and use one for Physics?

I have asked this question and the answer I got was, "Why?" In my case, the one 9800GT I have is more than adequate to handle the Graphics duties and the Phsyx duties for anything I am going to do.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Damn crash she's got you PW and you're not even married to her yet







You better "hump up like an inchworm on a cabbage leaf"







Let her know who the boss is. O' wait she already does









Just a quick peek:

I lost a Red '06 Mustang, laptop, PS3, all my money and got this 5' 11" amazon....










Image will be gone shortly, lol.


----------



## Philbar71

hey people. i got the DDR3 version of this board and it overclocks just as well as the DDR2 version. got it to 540 FSB









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=547954

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
this may be a noob question, but I know this board is a Crossfire board, ie no SLI, but can you run two Nvidia cards and use one for Physics?

yes it is possible, i did it with my GTX 260 and a 8500GT.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
No, the speed you use to select a strap isn't going to impact the actual throughput, or so I am led to believe. There is a post at TT where Lsdmeasap compares the 2B and 2D straps at 399 and 500FSB. At 399 the B strap performed slightly better and at 500 the D strap did. What is important to notice is that 399<400, so the B strap held its own right up to 400. However, the differences were mostly negligible which leads me to believe what I stated.


Nice share grishka... Good read. Man you guys are all over this stuff. Since I'll probably be at 400 x 9/9.5 again I'll try the B and see how high I can get it.


----------



## grishkathefool

you're welcome. and nice share yourself, she's beautiful.. god bless Betty Page, huh?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Philbar71* 
hey people. i got the DDR3 version of this board and it overclocks just as well as the DDR2 version. got it to 540 FSB









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=547954

yes it is possible, i did it with my GTX 260 and a 8500GT.

Jesus Christ that's a nice oc dude. Very nice.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
you're welcome. and nice share yourself, she's beautiful.. god bless Betty Page, huh?

You hit the nail right on the head.

And "Thank you" she says.


----------



## richardbb85

stayed in tonight, just got some beers, gona spend whole night to get 3.8-3.9 stable

lol


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philbar71*


hey people. i got the DDR3 version of this board and it overclocks just as well as the DDR2 version. got it to 540 FSB









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=547954

yes it is possible, i did it with my GTX 260 and a 8500GT.


Yeah, I have often wished I had bought the 45T...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


You hit the nail right on the head.

And "Thank you" she says.


I was a carpenter for 6 years... and she's welcome.

Good Luck Richard.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Just a quick peek:

I lost a Red '06 Mustang, laptop, PS3, all my money and got this 5' 11" amazon....

*_ Takes Crayons and creates a sexy image*.._









Image will be gone shortly, lol.


You can always get another pony, but she makes a much better stable mate.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philbar71*


hey people. i got the DDR3 version of this board and it overclocks just as well as the DDR2 version. got it to 540 FSB









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=547954

yes it is possible, i did it with my GTX 260 and a 8500GT.



congrats Philbar, that's some major FSB















@ Crash- sorry, that was mean








me----you

edit: just saw her pic--you da man


----------



## Philbar71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Jesus Christ that's a nice oc dude. Very nice.


thanks, took my about 2 solid days of non stop overclocking.

if anybody needs what settings i used or something i can try to get them


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


congrats Philbar, that's some major FSB















@ Crash- sorry, that was mean








me----you


Dude we're buds...I took it laughingly bro. I'm totally pawnt and I know it lol. No offense taken brother.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


You can always get another pony, but she makes a much better stable mate.










Truly.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


stayed in tonight, just got some beers, gona spend whole night to get 3.8-3.9 stable

lol


Good luck.


----------



## grishkathefool

oh, and crashdummy, it won't do any good to remove her image now that Dryad has quoted it...


----------



## richardbb85

thanks guys

never heard of the 9300, is that any good


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
oh, and crashdummy, it won't do any good to remove her image now that Dryad has quoted it...

Lol


----------



## Philbar71

the q9300 is great. a little bit faster than the q6600 and overclocks better (at least mine does)


----------



## dennyb

Hey Crash, delete that please


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
You can always get another pony, but she makes a much better stable mate.









Tada....


----------



## crashdummy35

dennyb said:


> Hey Crash, since you shared I will too. Hereis a pic of my wife sunnin herself on the patio
> 
> That bonnet is cool. I hear they're making a comeback...


----------



## dennyb

Daggg, that pic killed the whole thread didn't it? O' the bonnet belongs to the dog,she just borrows it on Sundays.

Thanks Crash --I was sweatin bullets


----------



## crashdummy35

Ran everyone off....

Okay bro I'm off to see if I can tinker without breaking anything here.

Be cool.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
oh, and crashdummy, it won't do any good to remove her image now that Dryad has quoted it...

Fixed that with a quick edit.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Daggg, that pic killed the whole thread didn't it? O' the bonnet belongs to the dog,she just borrows it on Sundays.

So, Denny, are Sundays in your holler always a 2 dog night??


----------



## richardbb85

quick instruction on how to use furmark OCing my card?

tried to google it, but couldnt find anything.

can i adjust the core/mem clock while running furmark?


----------



## Philbar71

furmark is a stress testing tool. not for overclocking. you would have to switch out of furmark to change them but yes it is possible, allthough it might crash.


----------



## richardbb85

i am using evga precision for overclocking and fur for stressing, sorry for confusion


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


quick instruction on how to use furmark OCing my card?

tried to google it, but couldnt find anything.

can i adjust the core/mem clock while running furmark?


Use EVGA Precision to oc your card it's simpler than Riva Tuner and supports the latest drivers.

Then use FurMark to check the overclock for stability: If you see screen tearing like white or black streaks or artifacting like little yellow dots you've oc'ed too far and need to back down a bit.

Edit: Man my typing is poopy tonight.


----------



## richardbb85

can never be done with OCing my system, lol


----------



## lowkickqop

Hey First Time overclocker here. I am adjusting the bios setting my multi to 9.5 and adjust my voltage to 1.35. My ram is set on auto at 5-5-5-15 can i keep it on auto or do I manually set it to 5-5-5-15? What is the northbridge voltage called in the bios and where is it?

I'm sure i'll be posting mahy more questions.

Thanks


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


Hey First Time overclocker here. I am adjusting the bios setting my multi to 9.5 and adjust my voltage to 1.35. My ram is set on auto at 5-5-5-15 can i keep it on auto or do I manually set it to 5-5-5-15? What is the northbridge voltage called in the bios and where is it?

I'm sure i'll be posting mahy more questions.

Thanks


Set as many of the voltages as you can manually and Latch your RAM, don't leave it on auto or it may throw off you're oc attempts by ocing too much--set your MCH Latch 266/333/400 and timings 5-5-5-15 manually. For now, try to keep it as close to stock as possible and focus on the cpu.

Vcore = cpu
CPU Term should be like 2 notches below vcore as you have to raise it
MCH is the north bridge

Start by lowering your multi and raising your fsb to where you get the same speed as your stock speed then slowly bump the fsb up by like 10MHz at a time and see if you post/boot. Try like 7/8 multi and raise the fsb. *Got this advice here and it's good advice for finding your board's max fsb.*

When you fail to post/boot raise your vcore a notch and try again. When vcore changes in cpu-z adjust your cpu term to sit like 2 nothces below it.

Good luck.

Edit: look in cpu-z and see what your vcore is at stock. Start there and see how far you get without having to raise it.

Edit Edit: Also set these like this:
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Enabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


----------



## lowkickqop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Edit: look in cpu-z and see what your vcore is at stock. Start there and see how far you get without having to raise it.

Edit Edit: Also set these like this:
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Enabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


Thanks, Where are these settings, in the bios or cupz?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


Thanks, Where are these settings, in the bios or cupz?


Advanced bios settings in your bios.

Have a look at some of grishka's settings in his signature. He's got a lot of stuff.

You may not be able to hit them--I know I can't--but it's a good place to start just to see what kind of voltages you should try and be around.

griskathefool bios settings for different oc's

Also decide if you want to enable Load Line Calibration or not. It reduces vdroop and can get an overclock stable with less voltage in the bios, but, you have to be careful of the voltages and heat.


----------



## lowkickqop

I set the multi in the bios to 7, in cpuz it keeps showing 6 multi no matter what i change the multi to. And at first glance in cpuz it shows shows 7 multi(what i set it to in the bios) but then changes back to 6 multi in cpuz. Ayone have any idea's why?


----------



## crashdummy35

Do these settings also:
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 7 you can try 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 0
CPU Frequency ...........................: whatever you set here

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: whatever you try here
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 <-- Always leave at 100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: whatever you set here
System Memory Multiplier ..............:what you set here
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................
tRCD .........................................
tRP'........................................... <--All your set timings
tRAS..........................................

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... [Manual]
CPU
Load-Line Calibration: Disabled/Enabled what you choose
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................:start at stock
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*.......:<-- always 2 notches below cpu-z vcore
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: (manually set this to stock)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........:1.200v after 400 fsb very-little goes a loooong way
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........; <<< Leave
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: <<< Leave
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.550V............: <<< Leave
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: <<< Leave

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: your ram stock voltages
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: <<< Leave
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC

It's normal to see a bit of fluctuation in cpu-z but I've never seen the multi change....

As long as it's 7 in bios it's 7--try 8 maybe. What's that E8500's stock speed?


----------



## lowkickqop

Thank you, I have tried a couple of multi's and it keeps saying 6 in cpuz. 3.16 is stock speed.

After doing a bit of research I found this. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...m2-issues.html
Board may need to be rma'd.

Thanks


----------



## richardbb85

this 9800 gt suck balls, can't overclock for shxt


----------



## richardbb85

dam, thinking about how much i have spend to get 3.8 stable just make me sad









a new mobo, new graphic card, a water cooling system, a new case

jesus


----------



## macsbeach98

Lowkick you have to turn Intel speed step and EIST off in the bios your multi will drop to 6 while its idling unless you turn them off you shouldnt have much trouble going to 4ghz and above with an e8500/UD3P


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lowkickqop* 
Thank you, I have tried a couple of multi's and it keeps saying 6 in cpuz. 3.16 is stock speed.

That's really weird.

Download Core Temp..you'll need it eventually anyway to check your temps after overclocking.

After grabbing it just double click the exe file and it'll show you the temps and multi x fsb=speed










Check the multi in CT and if it's the one you have set in your bios then cpu-z is just being buggy.

Try 8 x 400 = 3.2GHz at stock voltages and see what happens. If you post (get to the bios screen) and boot (get into Windows) raise the fsb a bit.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
dam, thinking about how much i have spend to get 3.8 stable just make me sad









a new mobo, new graphic card, a water cooling system, a new case

jesus

At least you got that quad that high. If I had found these forums sooner I would have gotten an E8400 and skipped this lame chip that gulps voltage just for 3.8...


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
this 9800 gt suck balls, can't overclock for shxt

Lol imagine how I feel...

If I'd found OCN sooner this rig would look completely different.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lowkickqop* 
Thank you, I have tried a couple of multi's and it keeps saying 6 in cpuz. 3.16 is stock speed.

After doing a bit of research I found this. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...m2-issues.html
Board may need to be rma'd.

Thanks

According to that post they just had to clear the CMOS to fix it. That's easy enough bro.

Open your case. To the bottom right there are 2 pins all alone and uncovered. Shutdown the pc. Unplug it. Press the start button for like 20 seconds. Open the case. Touch the metal back to ground yourself. Use a butter knife to touch the 2 pins at the bottom right--look in your book--for like 10 seconds. Close up and restart. Enter bios and hit the button for load optimized defaults--and do this each time you have to clear CMOS. Then get to cranking that chip up.


----------



## lowkickqop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macsbeach98*


Lowkick you have to turn Intel speed step and EIST off in the bios your multi will drop to 6 while its idling unless you turn them off you shouldnt have much trouble going to 4ghz and above with an e8500/UD3P


Worked. Thanks


----------



## BradleyW

I ran the crysis benchmark

7/19/2009 1:51:38 PM - XP
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX9 1680x1050, AA=No AA, Vsync=Disabled, 32 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=3, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: High
================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 37.47s, Average FPS: 53.38
Min FPS: 27.58 at frame 145, Max FPS: 72.98 at frame 971
Average Tri/Sec: 52524696, Tri/Frame: 983966
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 0.93
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 32.16s, Average FPS: 62.18
Min FPS: 27.58 at frame 145, Max FPS: 76.44 at frame 79
Average Tri/Sec: 61826176, Tri/Frame: 994277
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 0.92
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 32.12s, Average FPS: 62.26
Min FPS: 27.58 at frame 145, Max FPS: 76.44 at frame 79
Average Tri/Sec: 61953284, Tri/Frame: 994998
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 0.92
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

Completed All Tests

<><><><><><><><><><><><><>>--SUMMARY--<<><><><><><><><><><><><><>

7/19/2009 1:51:38 PM - XP

Run #1- DX9 1680x1050 AA=No AA, 32 bit test, Quality: High ~~ Overall Average FPS: 62.22


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I have asked this question and the answer I got was, "Why?" In my case, the one 9800GT I have is more than adequate to handle the Graphics duties and the Phsyx duties for anything I am going to do.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Philbar71* 
yes it is possible, i did it with my GTX 260 and a 8500GT.

I'm wondering because I have my old 8800GTS 512 just sitting in the box since it came back from RMA. I was going to put it in my wife's computer since she just has onboard 9400, but she says her onboard is enough for what she needs and the card is too long so I would need to get creative with RA SATA cables and a different cooler







. So I was just wondering if it was possible. I realize I don't really need a separate card though.

I'm not sure my 525w psu would be able to handle both cards during intense gaming anyway.


----------



## BradleyW

Are my crysis results any good? (page 430, my post)


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



7/19/2009 1:51:38 PM - XP
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX9 1680x1050, AA=No AA, Vsync=Disabled, 32 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=3, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: High
================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 37.47s, Average FPS: 53.38
*Min FPS: 27.58 at frame 145, Max FPS: 72.98 at frame 971*
Average Tri/Sec: 52524696, Tri/Frame: 983966
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 0.93
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 32.16s, Average FPS: 62.18
Min FPS: 27.58 at frame 145, Max FPS: 76.44 at frame 79
Average Tri/Sec: 61826176, Tri/Frame: 994277
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 0.92
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 32.12s, Average FPS: 62.26
Min FPS: 27.58 at frame 145, Max FPS: 76.44 at frame 79
Average Tri/Sec: 61953284, Tri/Frame: 994998
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 0.92
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

Completed All Tests

<><><><><><><><><><><><><>>--SUMMARY--<<><><><><><><><><><><><><>

7/19/2009 1:51:38 PM - XP

Run #1- DX9 1680x1050 AA=No AA, 32 bit test, Quality: High ~~ Overall Average FPS: *62.22*


Bradley, I would say yes, 62FPS is pretty good for Crysis with one 4870 on 1680x1050.

I only get 43FPS at 1280 (Default) settings. I would be interested in seeing your results from a Default run.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solaz2*

I'm wondering because I have my old 8800GTS 512 just sitting in the box since it came back from RMA. I was going to put it in my wife's computer since she just has onboard 9400, but she says her onboard is enough for what she needs and the card is too long so I would need to get creative with RA SATA cables and a different cooler . So I was just wondering if it was possible. I realize I don't really need a separate card though.

I'm not sure my 525w psu would be able to handle both cards during intense gaming anyway.


If you make the 8800 only Phsyx then it shouldn't draw much power.


----------



## BradleyW

My monitor is only 17 inche. Thats why. Stalker is unplayable now btw even with no aa and no af.

i just ran stalker with full aa and af. I used fraps to monitor FPS. Whenever the game sticked, i was still getting 62 FSP+ I was even hitting 80 to 110 on average. If my psu could not handle my overclcoks, would i have lower fps then this? Whats happening?


----------



## grishkathefool

If you are only having troubles with Stalker then can we assume that you have a bad install of the game?


----------



## BradleyW

hhmm, ive installed stalker 4 times already. I will reinstall CCC.


----------



## richardbb85

so in CPU-Z says i have 4gb ram, but in 3dmark06 it says 3200mb

which one is correct


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
so in CPU-Z says i have 4gb ram, but in 3dmark06 it says 3200mb

which one is correct

same here. if you have 32 bit, thats why. only 3.2ghz can be used. the other is graphics memory being read. the limit of memory that can be read and used is 4gb.

Edit: BTW, did not work, gaming still crap!


----------



## BradleyW

new update. when i play fear2. the game freezes for half a second when it says saving during my game play. does this mean my hard drive is too slow for stalker and all my other games? its the same for crysis, it it autosaves, i get a half a second stick. i ran fraps during stalker. my fsp is 65 to 100FPS+ even when it sticks.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


new update. when i play fear2. the game freezes for half a second when it says saving during my game play. does this mean my hard drive is too slow for stalker and all my other games? its the same for crysis, it it autosaves, i get a half a second stick. i ran fraps during stalker. my fsp is 65 to 100FPS+ even when it sticks.


I am starting to wonder about your GPU. What HDD do you have? I use a 5400RPM Green WD and don't have lag issues when I game.

And you said that your RAM passed Memtest? Does your CPU pass IBT, Orthos, or OCCT at the speed you are at now?


----------



## almighty15

Hey guys, I'm stuck









Changed my XFX 780i board for the EP45 Extreme that's in my sig and it will not overclock for the life of it









I've overclocked loads and am by no meens an idiot but this board makes me sad









I've had my E6420 for ages so I know what it can do and the voltages it needs to do it.

The chip runs all day at 3.6Ghz with 1.4Vcore

What settings do i need to change to hit that speed? Its a 450fsb with my chips x8 multiplier.

I've just updated the BIOS to the F8 as it was running a very old F3 BIOS









Now everything is set to 'AUTO' so what do I have to change?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I am starting to wonder about your GPU. What HDD do you have? I use a 5400RPM Green WD and don't have lag issues when I game.

And you said that your RAM passed Memtest? Does your CPU pass IBT, Orthos, or OCCT at the speed you are at now?

It passes prime for 12 hour plus.

I think it might just be stalker. Crysis plays fine. fear2 and cod 5 play fine.
Fallout 3 (, open world like stalker) plays perfect on ultra high graphics, Full AF x15 samples and 4x AA

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear ****.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
It passes prime for 12 hour plus.

I think it might just be stalker. Crysis plays fine. fear2 and cod 5 play fine.
Fallout 3 (, open world like stalker) plays perfect on ultra high graphics, Full AF x15 samples and 4x AA

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear ****.

Dude if Clear Sky is lagging its because it requires well over 600mb of VRAM as show by PCGH and you're card only has 512mb


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Hey guys, I'm stuck









Changed my XFX 780i board for the EP45 Extreme that's in my sig and it will not overclock for the life of it









I've overclocked loads and am by no meens an idiot but this board makes me sad









I've had my E6420 for ages so I know what it can do and the voltages it needs to do it.

The chip runs all day at 3.6Ghz with 1.4Vcore

What settings do i need to change to hit that speed? Its a 450fsb with my chips x8 multiplier.

I've just updated the BIOS to the F8 as it was running a very old F3 BIOS









Now everything is set to 'AUTO' so what do I have to change?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Dude if Clear Sky is lagging its because it requires well over 600mb of VRAM as show by PCGH and you're card only has 512mb










I don't know much about your chip, nor do I know about the EP45 Extreme, but in my sig is a link to the settings I use for my UD3P/E8400 combo. Also in my sig is a link to download a form that you can fill out based off your MIT BIOS settings. That might help us help you too.

Good catch on the Stalker thing, by the way. So, that seems like it might be an answer for you, Bradley.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I don't know much about your chip, nor do I know about the EP45 Extreme, but in my sig is a link to the settings I use for my UD3P/E8400 combo. Also in my sig is a link to download a form that you can fill out based off your MIT BIOS settings. That might help us help you too.

Good catch on the Stalker thing, by the way. So, that seems like it might be an answer for you, Bradley.


I git it running at 3.2Ghz

Still along way off the 4Ghz I had it on with my 780i boards









Just bumped the MCH voltage up 100mv and all seems ok


----------



## grishkathefool

Anyone seen Zippit lately?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Anyone seen Zippit lately?


No

<post # 1200 and informative as well


----------



## grishkathefool

I just flashed to f10b. Can anyone tell me if my saved F9 profiles (on floppy) will work on the f10b BIOS?


----------



## richardbb85

wut's new with f10b


----------



## crashdummy35

Good evening fellas.

I have a question for you guys.

From 3.8GHz I of course would like to try 3.9 GHz with the same voltages of possible.

Problem is, I'm failing Prime95 with rounding errors the ".05 should be .04" or whatever it says.

No freeze or bsod, so I'm wondering would this by my MCH needing more juice?

Here's my crazy testing method:

See if I post;
If I post see if Windows loads;
If Windows loads and Fire Fox doesn't crash (it will sometimes);
Load COD4 and join a full server for a game (if I don't get an application exception error which I sometimes will);
Run Prime95.

I'm just wondering; how do you guys figure it's time for more vcore as opposed to more MCH or vice a versa?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Good evening fellas.

I have a question for you guys.

From 3.8GHz I of course would like to try 3.9 GHz with the same voltages of possible.

Problem is, I'm failing Prime95 with rounding errors the ".05 should be .04" or whatever it says.

No freeze or bsod, so I'm wondering would this by my MCH needing more juice?

Here's my crazy testing method:

See if I post;
If I post see if Windows loads;
If Windows loads and Fire Fox doesn't crash (it will sometimes);
Load COD4 and join a full server for a game (if I don't get an application exception error which I sometimes will);
Run Prime95.

I'm just wondering; how do you guys figure it's time for more vcore as opposed to more MCH or vice a versa?


You test in small fft to determine V-core and term. Get stable there. Keep those settings. Then test in blend to see how much the settings for North Bridge (MCH)need to be tweaked.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

its probly the cpu needing more vcore if your in windows the mcr is probly fine. Might run a memtest to make sure tho.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


its probly the cpu needing more vcore if your in windows the mcr is probly fine. Might run a memtest to make sure tho.


I've passed memtest at my rams current speeds--just 20MHz above stock. That's a good point though.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


*You test in small fft to determine V-core and term*. Get stable there. Keep those settings. Then test in blend to see how much the settings for North Bridge (MCH)need to be tweaked.


That's what I was looking for. Figuring how to isolate my vcore/term from my MCH...teh noob couldn't quite grasp that simple concept







.

Well, 3.9 was a no go, bsod after lod screen. 3.85 now and I'm going to run small ffts.

Thanks.


----------



## denmason

Just finished my build, and I'm diggin it. Powered on, went to bios, reboot to windoze.... 4.32 @ 9 x 480. Smoked my old P5K right out of the box.








Can't wait to get the hang of this bios. I got a lot of help by reading this thread and I must say thanks to everyone who has posted.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denmason* 
Just finished my build, and I'm diggin it. Powered on, went to bios, reboot to windoze.... 4.32 @ 9 x 480. Smoked my old P5K right out of the box.








Can't wait to get the hang of this bios. I got a lot of help by reading this thread and I must say thanks to everyone who has posted.









Folks on this thread are awesome bro.

Lot of bios settings in sigs you can try and whatnot.

Enjoy that beast of a board.


----------



## almighty15

Does my P45 Extreme clock as good as the UD3?

By looking at it seems I have an inferior board









Also what temperature should I be looking at on the MCH when overclocked?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Anyone seen Zippit lately?


i haz not.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Does my P45 Extreme clock as good as the UD3?

By looking at it seems I have an inferior board









Also what temperature should I be looking at on the MCH when overclocked?


It should clock just as good.
Not sure about your board but there is no temp. probe for the MCH. There is a probe near the ICH.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It should clock just as good.
Not sure about your board but there is no temp. probe for the MCH. There is a probe near the ICH.


Everest shows my MCH temp and so does BIOS


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Everest shows my MCH temp and so does BIOS


In Everest i only see one temp sensor on the board, Everest calling it Motherboard! 
And at idle mine sits at 42c, and only moves when i play games. 
In games i see 60c or so, and it seems like it's getting heat from my GTX285








But i have the UD3*R* if that makes any difference








So what temps are you getting AL


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


In Everest i only see one temp sensor on the board, Everest calling it Motherboard! 
And at idle mine sits at 42c, and only moves when i play games. 
In games i see 60c or so, and it seems like it's getting heat from my GTX285








But i have the UD3*R* if that makes any difference








So what temps are you getting AL










I have motherboard temp and then i have a separate 'MCH' temp aswel


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
I have motherboard temp and then i have a separate 'MCH' temp aswel









Cool, so what temps are you getting


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Had anyone else noticed on gigabytes site now they have 3 differt revs of our board. Rev 1.0 and 1.1 take same bios but rev 1.6 uses a new bios differt then the other 2.

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2919
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=3012
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=3137


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Cool, so what temps are you getting









My MCH never goes above 35c

But i have the P45 Extreme with the watercooled MCH


----------



## BradleyW

hey, stalker clear sky only needs 256mb Vid ram (2900XT or higher). It should play.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


hey, stalker clear sky only needs 256mb Vid ram (2900XT or higher). It should play.


On low settings yes but I can guarantee he isn't running it on low settings...... I bet he's trying to max it out and run with quite high settings which in that case he doesn't have enough VRAM


----------



## vaatem12

just wandering been having this hardest time getting 4ghz stable...been trying for a LONG TIME. Question is lastn ight i was messing with references but when i did i couldnt get pc to boot. would just reset loop.. i set my cores to default and then reference to default .760 and mch to .720 and then put my vtt back to my desired selection which is ( 1.32 and 1.30 ) and it would automatically change the references for me, which is what its supposed to do? and it wouldnteven boot! why is that? and my references got automatically changed all the way as high asl ike .860 and .825 or so?

Second question i have a rev 1.6 board andi was wandering if maybe i couldnt get 471fsb stable because i need a later bios version.. but there is only one more version i can update to and it was made like 7 days after the original rev 1.6 was released and it was just a small fix i think but not sure..should i update to that bios to see if it fixes my fsb stability? but i really wanna fix my references and be able to boot because i think this will stabilize me because its also my last resort and im desperate...sop thanks guys..

Nick


----------



## solidsquirrell

question about the UD3P vista start up (welcome screen) time.

My older xfx 750i motherboard would load up windows really quick compared to the UD3P.

I have disabled any unnecessary start up applications as well, that could be running in the background.

This leads me to believe, that I must have to adjust some setting on my BIOS.

Anyone recommend some settings that can be adjusted on the BIOS, to improve windows start up time?


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


question about the UD3P vista start up (welcome screen) time.

My older xfx 750i motherboard would load up windows really quick compared to the UD3P.

I have disabled any unnecessary start up applications as well, that could be running in the background.

This leads me to believe, that I must have to adjust some setting on my BIOS.

Anyone recommend some settings that can be adjusted on the BIOS, to improve windows start up time?


Yea my P45 boards loads windows wayyyy slower then my 780i did


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Yea my P45 boards loads windows wayyyy slower then my 780i did










Guess I'm not very attentive, never really noticed.

Come to think of it, I did move to win7 prior to switching to the ud3p, so yeah dunno.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


question about the UD3P vista start up (welcome screen) time.

My older xfx 750i motherboard would load up windows really quick compared to the UD3P.

I have disabled any unnecessary start up applications as well, that could be running in the background.

This leads me to believe, that I must have to adjust some setting on my BIOS.

Anyone recommend some settings that can be adjusted on the BIOS, to improve windows start up time?



Yes, slow boot up times seems to be common with the BIOS on this board.My old Dell XPS 410 would shut down and boot all the way into windows in 1 min flat. I don't know for sure but I always suspected that the small BIOS on the Dell board vs the lengthy BIOS on the GA board was the reason. I would be interested in knowing what could be disabled to shorten the boot time as well


----------



## solidsquirrell

should I create a new thread about this issue? what do you guys think?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


should I create a new thread about this issue? what do you guys think?


No this would be the place to get it answered. But I am fairly confident that there is nothing to speed it up from bios other than setting boot priority.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
No this would be the place to get it answered. But I am fairly confident that there is nothing to speed it up from bios other than setting boot priority.

I agree, I think it is just a lengthy process for the board to "recognize" if that is the proper terminology, all of the material in the BIOS. I feel like the only thing that will help is to put the HD in as first boot priority. But I am open to suggestion


----------



## vaatem12

up^^ on my question on pg. 434


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vaatem12* 
up^^ on my question on pg. 434









I am not sure what the first question is. But as far as updating your bios it is very easy to do. I do it on a USB stick. Just download it to the stick unzip files, then in bios follow the Qflash directions and boom your done.
But you will have to plug your OC back in.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Agreed. THIS thread would be the right place to get this answered.

I double checked my boot priority, and made sure it was correct, I also disabled the floppy.

Still takes an eternity to load vista (eternity = to about 11 seconds on the Welcome screen, with the cursor spinning in cirles)


----------



## NoGuru

Do you know if your hard rive is still in good shape? I would think it has more do to with the HD more than the board.


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

Very sad that the dual channel won't work with this board (for me). Otherwise everything else works


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Do you know if your hard rive is still in good shape? I would think it has more do to with the HD more than the board.

Yup, new HDD, never had issues with it. I'll be updating to windows 7 soon enuff


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


On low settings yes but I can guarantee he isn't running it on low settings...... I bet he's trying to max it out and run with quite high settings which in that case he doesn't have enough VRAM










Yes, correct. i am trying to max it out. Should i buy a 4890 1GB for christmas? Will it do>?

edit: my pc has frozen twice today during gaming. I went into the bios and it said the system failed due to overclocking. But i tested for 12 hour prime95. maybe the NB is too warm. I cant leave my finger on it longer than 10-15 seconds. Will a small fan clear that issue up?


----------



## Ramzinho

if you plan to do your purchase in christmas you will be buying a DX11 card. so just wait for that man.


----------



## BradleyW

Will my PSU be fine for the DX11 cards?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Will depend on the cards dx11 wont require more power it will all depend on what you get and what is released.


----------



## BradleyW

would it be a bad move if i were to buy a 4890 just after the DX11 cards come out? I only use dx9 and even if a upgraded to win7 or vista, i could still just use DX10.1


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
But I am open to suggestion

Do you think i should get me one of those Q9650








I have money burning holes in my pocket, and it's either the Quad or a new Case









The only thing stopping me is, i like 4GHz!
And as I've already said.
I got my 4GHz with this Duo with just FSB, V-Term and V-Core









So, what are my chances of 4GHz 24/7 stable.
*And at what clocks, did you have to start working for the clock?*

I did address this to dennyb, as he has the Q9650








*But all input is appreciated*








Thanks
AC


----------



## Philbar71

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Do you think i should get me one of those Q9650








I have money burning holes in my pocket, and it's either the Quad or a new Case









The only thing stopping me is, i like 4GHz!
And as I've already said.
I got my 4GHz with this Duo with just FSB, V-Term and V-Core









So, what are my chances of 4GHz 24/7 stable.
*And at what clocks, did you have to start working for the clock?*

I did address this to dennyb, as he has the Q9650








*But all input is appreciated*








Thanks
AC









if you have the money then i say go with a i7.


----------



## vaatem12

lol giondfsbndfsobndjfskn my ****s always so mis-interpreted, anyways, i wasnt acting "how to update bios" ty though.... i was simply asking if it can increase stability possibly


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


lol giondfsbndfsobndjfskn my ****s always so mis-interpreted, anyways, i wasnt acting "how to update bios" ty though.... i was simply asking if it can increase stability possibly


What bios are you using


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


So, what are my chances of 4GHz 24/7 stable. 
*And at what clocks, did you have to start working for the clock?*

I did address this to dennyb, as he has the Q9650








*But all input is appreciated *








Thanks
AC










As long as your cooling is decent your chances at 4.0 on a 9650 are very good. I'd go as far to say if you couldn't you were very unlucky w/ a horrible chip.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


lol giondfsbndfsobndjfskn my ****s always so mis-interpreted, anyways, i wasnt acting "how to update bios" ty though.... i was simply asking if it can increase stability possibly


um.....wut?


----------



## vaatem12

LOL, sorry bro. I was at work and had to type it super fast as you can see, haha.. but yeah man, i was thinking/wondering if the reason i cant get my chip stable anywhere past 470fsb could be because my rev 1.6 needs a bios update? but the only update i see they have is an update for a small fix i think that was released only like 6 days after the original bios released, would this even help?


----------



## vaatem12

You guys also think i might trying to keep my mobo but RMA my chip to newegg and just makeup a reason or something im rmaing and get another E0 q9550? and hopefully be easier to OC? cuz this chip has been HELL to OC


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Had anyone else noticed on gigabytes site now they have 3 differt revs of our board. Rev 1.0 and 1.1 take same bios but rev 1.6 uses a new bios differt then the other 2.

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2919
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=3012
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=3137


Tis True, Bale. But it is my understanding that 1.0 and 1.1 use same BIOS.
I just upgraded to F10b last night and noticed no differences.. they must be sublime.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


just wandering been having this hardest time getting 4ghz stable...been trying for a LONG TIME. Question is lastn ight i was messing with references but when i did i couldnt get pc to boot. would just reset loop..* i set my cores to default and then reference to default .760 and mch to .720 and then put my vtt back to my desired selection which is ( 1.32 and 1.30 ) and it would automatically change the references for me, which is what its supposed to do?* and it wouldnteven boot! why is that? and my references got *automatically changed all the way as high asl ike .860 and .825 or so? *

Second question i have a rev 1.6 board andi was wandering if maybe i *couldnt get 471fsb stable because i need a later bios version*.. but there is only one more version i can update to and it was made like 7 days after the original rev 1.6 was released and it was just a small fix i think but not sure..should i update to that bios to see if it fixes my fsb stability? but i really wanna fix my references and be able to boot because i think this will stabilize me because its also my last resort and im desperate...sop thanks guys..

Nick


You have the steps out of order on the Ref. You don't need to lower the vCore and MCH Core to adjust refs. You DO lower the vTerm back to stock before making Ref adjustments. When you raise your vTerm back up it will then adjust the Refs accordingly. In my case, I have noticed that I find stability when my MCH Ref is .79v - .81v ADJUSTED. So, if my vTerm is a 1.3, for instance, then I need to adjust my MCH Ref to a value that will RAISE to .80v after I re-raise my vTerm to 1.3v.

I don't think its the BIOS or the Revision of your board. It took me about 8 weeks to get my first stable clock.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


question about the UD3P vista start up (welcome screen) time.

My older xfx 750i motherboard would load up windows really quick compared to the UD3P.

I have disabled any unnecessary start up applications as well, that could be running in the background.

This leads me to believe, that I must have to adjust some setting on my BIOS.

Anyone recommend some settings that can be adjusted on the BIOS, to improve windows start up time?


Never noticed it. I think that my machine boots and loads to Vista Sign In screen in less than 1min.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Yes, correct. i am trying to max it out. Should i buy a 4890 1GB for christmas? Will it do>?

edit: my pc has frozen twice today during gaming. *I went into the bios and it said the system failed due to overclocking.* But i tested for 12 hour prime95. maybe the NB is too warm. I cant leave my finger on it longer than 10-15 seconds. Will a small fan clear that issue up?


In my experience, if you go to BIOS after any BSOD it will say this. A machine I repaired in May had a dead PSU, but the owner reported seeing this message in BIOS before it died; it was NEVER overclocked.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Will my PSU be fine for the DX11 cards?


550W... is probably fine, but a 41A Rail might be a little on the short side. The 4890 is reported to draw ~330W at full load... I would consider upgrading to a 650W PSU minimum.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


You guys also think i might trying to keep my mobo but RMA my chip to newegg and just makeup a reason or something im rmaing and get another E0 q9550? and hopefully be easier to OC? cuz this chip has been HELL to OC


You can, but I don't think it will help much. When you look in MIT at vCore, what does the gray number say (VID) - not the number that you can change, the one to the left of it? It might be a high VID chip. So, RMAing it might get you a lower VID, but it might not.

I don't think that your problems are hardware related. I think that you are just going through the normal learning curve for over clocking. You might consider starting a separate thread wherein you start by showing a MIT set up and results of that set up. Then some one can make observations which you can test and report on with a new MIT form. This process can be repeated till you gain stability. It is hard to do that in this thread, though, due to the large number of daily posts. I would recommend doing this in either the Intel CPU thread or the Intel Motherboard thread.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Do you think i should get me one of those Q9650








I have money burning holes in my pocket, and it's either the Quad or a new Case









The only thing stopping me is, i like 4GHz!
And as I've already said.
I got my 4GHz with this Duo with just FSB, V-Term and V-Core









So, what are my chances of 4GHz 24/7 stable.
*And at what clocks, did you have to start working for the clock?*

I did address this to dennyb, as he has the Q9650








*But all input is appreciated*








Thanks
AC










Hi AC, My chip is so easy to get 4.0 on a caveman can do it. No,easier than that. A little history-This is my first build(April 1 -09)I had never overclocked before in my life. In about 2 or 3 hours I was testing 4.0 and got 8 hrs stable right away. Along about then I'm thinkin "I'm all that and a bag of chips"







. Also thinkin I have a "golden Chip". Then reality set in. The next 200 Mhz was a struggle as far as temps are concerned. Voltage-wise it is great. I can get really high clocks on comparatively low volts, but the temps max out easily. I have managed to get to 4.2Ghz stable and maintain temps just under the 71C max. In order to get the 4.2 and stay under the max temps I had to buy "hoover" a 148 CFM fan and run it on high to test prime. So in that respect it has been disappointing







---I have to say considering everything I would buy one again. They will take anything you can throw at 'em.--- I honestly think that for the money spent,I get more enjoyment out of my 24" monitor than any other piece of hardware in my rig. I crank the page zoom up to 175% and I can see your tonsils from the other side of the room. Went from a 19" to 24"

When I get my fan controller back from RMA,I am going to try to tweak the (refs) as per supaspoon's instructions. Not doing any overclocking atm because I am only running 1 intake and 1 exhaust. Too lazy to splice my wiring back, will wait on controller

4.0=1.30625V-core BIOS,1.280CPUZ--1.28 term---1.28 MCH--everything else "normal"-piece of cake


----------



## method526

could someone tell me if there are any differences with the revisions (1.0, 1.1, 1.6)? all i recall is the heatsinks having screws instead of pushpins. anything else i should know before buying a ud3p?


----------



## BradleyW

How do i find out how if my power supply is certified to run a single 4890? i cant find this information on the ati website. can you please email the results at [email protected]. I am on holiday from tommorow for a week. thankyou


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Hi AC, My chip is so easy to get 4.0 on a caveman can do it.











*He doesn't like it when people say that.....*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *method526*


could someone tell me if there are any differences with the revisions (1.0, 1.1, 1.6)? all i recall is the heatsinks having screws instead of pushpins. anything else i should know before buying a ud3p?


not without research.... but I can ask around. I know that the pushpin thing is a minor detail that was different between 1.0 and 1.1.

Anther minor difference is cosmetic. They changed the shape of the MOSFET, NB, and SB Heatsinks. This may have been due to material prices, manufacturing processes, or simple aesthetics. This is also when they changed from Pushpins to screws, so it might be due to increased heat transfer issues?

Here is a pic of the 1.0









And here is a pic of the 1.1









Here is a pic of 1.6 (I think)









It looks the same as a 1.1, so the differences might be internal or component... most likely do to sourcing prices, if I may speculate.


----------



## grishkathefool

Here is the comparison I ran at Gigabyte, they spec the same.

Oh, the person who asked about the Extreme? The difference between it and ours seems to be the all copper HS's. 
Quote:



All Copper Heat pipe/Heat sink connecting NB, SB, and MOSFET and extra Hybrid Silent-Pipe design provides 30% cooler thermal performance


And the BIOS for the Extreme is up to F8. Here is a link regarding GigaBIOS.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


How do i find out how if my power supply is certified to run a single 4890? i cant find this information on the ati website. can you please email the results at [email protected]. I am on holiday from tommorow for a week. thankyou


Corsair PSU Configurator.

I used it and they recommend the same PSU that you have.


----------



## richardbb85

sup guys


----------



## dennyb

^^^^^^^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
sup guys
















That's what I'm talkin about--Nice overclock,

validated too-- REP+ comin' atcha


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
sup guys

Your clock, that's what's up...


----------



## ACHILEE5

9 GiggleHerz and testing


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
^^^^^^^















That's what I'm talkin about--Nice overclock,

validated too-- REP+ comin' atcha

hahah thanks man

remember how i couldnt get pass 3.6 like 2 weeks ago? lol

i wish i can get this up to 4.0 stable

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Your clock, that's what's up...









ty sir


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
sup guys

Great! So what changed?


----------



## grishkathefool

He got 3.7 Stable.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Great! So what changed?


umm , his FSB


----------



## richardbb85

3.8 actually, but just don't have the time to run Prime overnight yet


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


3.8 actually, but just don't have the time to run Prime overnight yet


Let us know--we're always ready to party


----------



## NoGuru

LOL I should know not to simplify my questions around here.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LOL I should know not to simplify my questions around here.


C'mon No G this stuff is not rocket surgery. It ain't that hard if you pay attention


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


C'mon No G this stuff is not rocket surgery. It ain't that hard if you pay attention










I had hot chicks in bikinis around me all weekend. My head is not in the game yet.


----------



## grishkathefool

And these too:









mu wah hah hah ha


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


And these too:









mu wah hah hah ha


LMAO true I'm just glad I crawled into the right tent or my wife would be pissed.


----------



## richardbb85

not gona celebrate til i hit 4.0


----------



## dennyb

You left this here from your weekend



Pick up after yourself


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


You left this here from your weekend



Pick up after yourself


I had to run back to the bath! I did not know it was missing


----------



## dennyb

I see you and Grish think the new F10b BIOS might be causing stability issues with your overclocks. I am not having that problem at all. Actually it is a vast improvement as now I'm not doing any better much faster and easier than with the old F8 BIOS. Just so you know


----------



## NoGuru

No I am not having any problems with it. The only thing I noticed was a couple of skews I change where already changed for me to my settings.


----------



## richardbb85

wut's the max mch core and cpu term i can set?


----------



## richardbb85

if i can sell the 6600 for 120 or more, then i will get the 9550

what u all think?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


if i can sell the 6600 for 120 or more, then i will get the 9550

what u all think?


Sounds like a winner. I've been seeing people post about Micro-centers having them (9550's) for $170.00. I suppose they operate on-line like New Egg


----------



## richardbb85

yup, and i live like 10 mins away from micro center

hahah


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I see you and Grish think the new F10b BIOS might be causing stability issues with your overclocks. I am not having that problem at all. Actually it is a vast improvement as now I'm not doing any better much faster and easier than with the old F8 BIOS. Just so you know










F10 works better for me to i have less problems then i did with the other bios versions stable at 3600mhz for a week.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


if i can sell the 6600 for 120 or more, then i will get the 9550

what u all think?


Just sold my old 6600 last week for $130 shipped.......so go for it.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


How do i find out how if my power supply is certified to run a single 4890? i cant find this information on the ati website. can you please email the results at [email protected]. I am on holiday from tommorow for a week. thankyou


Don't know about 'certified' but I've got the box for my new xxx here and it says you need a 500w psu.

Also be careful, a lot of the 4890 models are needing a 6+8pin instead of 2x6 pin cables. Even though my psu's 850w it didn't have any 8pins.....but thankfully I'm clever enough to surprise myself sometimes.









(be sure to note the small dash of sarcasm when I pat myself on the back







)


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


^^^^^^^















That's what I'm talkin about--Nice overclock,

validated too-- REP+ comin' atcha


+Rep also.

Good job.


----------



## Oblivion77

Is this motherboard worth getting still? Or should I wait for P55?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oblivion77* 
Is this motherboard worth getting still? Or should I wait for P55?

Just my 2 cents...

Considering this board has broken all kinds of records, has been around a bit and has a really deep & knowledgeable community behind it, and is priced nicely--I'd say grab this board.

Depending on the chip you put it in of course, this board will give any newer products a run for their money even beat most when it comes to speeds that are _stable_.

Gigabyte just made an all around good board here.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oblivion77* 
Is this motherboard worth getting still? Or should I wait for P55?

^^^^What Crash said.

Just get this rock solid board while you wait for that P55 to prove it's worth/stability.
No sense having the latest thing on the market it's buggy with little to no support.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
^^^^What Crash said.

Just get this rock solid board while you wait for that P55 to prove it's worth/stability.
No sense having the latest thing on the market it's buggy with little to no support.

Oh so true brother.


----------



## DenDen18

Alright guys i am new to this whole over clocking thing. What should my V-core be at when i want to start?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DenDen18*


Alright guys i am new to this whole over clocking thing. What should my V-core be at when i want to start?


He wants to set his vcore manually for his quad @ stock before he begins the oc process.

His chip's VID is 1.2500v. With throttling and vdrop CPU-Z was showing he was running at 1.088v.

I've showed him how to disable the throttling features but I don't know the vcore he should try and start off with..?

I'm thinking 1.24-something in bios just to see if he's stable there. He was blue screening on this new build for no reason.

Any quad owners about with any suggestions?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DenDen18*


Alright guys i am new to this whole over clocking thing. What should my V-core be at when i want to start?


It's late so there may not be any people around now.

Be sure and subscribe to this thread and keep track of it because someone will be around eventually.

This is a really good thread bro.

Edit:

DryadSoul at the top of this page has the same chip as you DenDen, shoot him a message and ask him for his settings and a good starting vcore. Sometimes you can get a good overclock without even having to raise the voltage at all so that's why it's good to have a good starting point.


----------



## Philbar71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


He wants to set his vcore manually for his quad @ stock before he begins the oc process.

His chip's VID is 1.2500v. With throttling and vdrop CPU-Z was showing he was running at 1.088v.

I've showed him how to disable the throttling features but I don't know the vcore he should try and start off with..?

I'm thinking 1.24-something in bios just to see if he's stable there. He was blue screening on this new build for no reason.

Any quad owners about with any suggestions?


that's quite a high VID. just for fun go ahead and kick 1.35V through it and see if it's stable. if it is stable keep backing down until it blue screens.

turn C1E and speed step off. check the ram and NB volts as well.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philbar71*


that's quite a high VID. just for fun go ahead and kick 1.35V through it and see if it's stable. if it is stable keep backing down until it blue screens.

turn C1E and speed step off. check the ram and NB volts as well.


*@ DenDen18* ^^^Follow this suggestion.

That's what I do to get my Q9550 stable @ 3.5GHz with 1.152V in CPUZ.

And if you Qflash your BIOS to the F10b the Vcore will stop fluctuating @ Idle.


----------



## crashdummy35

Hey guys. I was looking at the Gigabyte site and there are two bios updates for my boards revison, rev 1.1. I was wondering, do I have to install them sequencially or just grab the latest one?


----------



## almighty15

Got mine at 3.6 now, need help to get to 3.8 and eventually 4Ghz...

What Voltage do i need for the MCH at those FSBs?

What term voltage at those FSB speeds and also the FSB voltage itself.

What tests can i use that show me what part of the system is unstable and needs a bump?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Got mine at 3.6 now, need help to get to 3.8 and eventually 4Ghz...

What Voltage do i need for the MCH at those FSBs?

What term voltage at those FSB speeds and also the FSB voltage itself.

*What tests can i use that show me what part of the system is unstable and needs a bump?*


Orthos or Prime95 small FFT's will tell you if your cpu oc is stable.

The blend test will tell you if you need more NB voltage/tweaking.

*Fully explained to me last night







*

What are your current voltages..? I've never been past 3.8 but I'm sure someone will come along and be ready to help after seeing where you're at.

So: what fsb are you at?
List your volatages.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Orthos or Prime95 small FFT's will tell you if your cpu oc is stable.

The blend test will tell you if you need more NB voltage/tweaking.

*Fully explained to me last night







*

What are your current voltages..? I've never been past 3.8 but I'm sure someone will come along and be ready to help after seeing where you're at.

So: what fsb are you at?
List your volatages.


You have never seen past 3.8 on what?


----------



## Philbar71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Got mine at 3.6 now, need help to get to 3.8 and eventually 4Ghz...

What Voltage do i need for the MCH at those FSBs?

What term voltage at those FSB speeds and also the FSB voltage itself.

What tests can i use that show me what part of the system is unstable and needs a bump?


you shouldn't really need any more than 1.25V through the nb, even that is a tad on the generous side.

also a good stress testing program is,

http://downloads.guru3d.com/IntelBur...load-2047.html


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


You have never seen past 3.8 on what?










No, I've never *been* past 3.8GHz. My chip is a dud and won't get stable without crazy voltages.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Hey guys. I was looking at the Gigabyte site and there are two bios updates for my boards revison, rev 1.1. I was wondering, do I have to install them sequencially or just grab the latest one?


Just install the latest as it includes all previous updates.

Tweak Town has the F10c for your board.


----------



## almighty15

My MCH is at 34c

Wonder what it'll run at if I remove the watercooling from it?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Just install the latest as it includes all previous updates.

Tweak Town has the F10c for your board.


Whoa. Really? I'm on it.

Thanks bro.

+Rep for that one.


----------



## Philbar71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


My MCH is at 34c

Wonder what it'll run at if I remove the watercooling from it?


that's pretty good considering mine sits at about 40c on idle and load it skyrockets to 45-50c it's the crappiest nb heatsink i have ever seen. i only got 1.22v through it and cpu is sitting at a stable 3.5GHz


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philbar71*


that's pretty good considering mine sits at about 40c on idle and load it skyrockets to 45-50c it's the crappiest nb heatsink i have ever seen. i only got 1.22v through it and cpu is sitting at a stable 3.5GHz


Mines at 1.2v aswel, the Extreme version of the P45 has a monster of a NB heatsink


















If this board turns out rubbish i could always sell the copper


----------



## Philbar71

hmm, i wonder if that will fit my board?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philbar71*


hmm, i wonder if that will fit my board?


That would be a no. The NB bolt pattern is reversed and shorter distance.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Mines at 1.2v aswel, the Extreme version of the P45 has a monster of a NB heatsink


















If this board turns out rubbish i could always sell the copper










OMG









You could use that to make a still for moonshine.


----------



## Philbar71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


That would be a no. The NB bolt pattern is reversed and shorter distance.










well i was thinking about the thing that goes over the pci slot









there might be a way to fab something up


----------



## almighty15

This is what watercooling the MCH gets you :

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=384142


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Hey guys. I was looking at the Gigabyte site and there are two bios updates for my boards revison, rev 1.1. I was wondering, do I have to install them sequencially or just grab the latest one?


Just the latest one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


My MCH is at 34c

Wonder what it'll run at if I remove the watercooling from it?


How do you see your MCH temp? I have this russian program but it just says "<50 degrees" and well... i don't read russian to configure it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Mines at 1.2v aswel, the Extreme version of the P45 has a monster of a NB heatsink


















If this board turns out rubbish i could always sell the copper










wow that has almost as much copper as the TRUE copper







looks beautitful though...

/my quick leap back into this thread


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


How do you see your MCH temp? I have this russian program but it just says "<50 degrees" and well... i don't read russian to configure it











Everest shows it, it's gone up to 37c now though, mind you it has been loaded with prime95 now for nearly 30mins and its after my CPU in the loop so the hot water from CPU could be heating it up abit more then normal









Gonna go for 3.7Ghz in minute


----------



## crashdummy35

Thanks Cheez.

I have no idea how to find the NB temp in Everest though. I got a copy of Ultimate for free when they were giving them away and I've never even bothered to try and use it fully.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Thanks Cheez.

I have no idea how to find the NB temp in Everest though. I got a copy of Ultimate for free when they were giving them away and I've never even bothered to try and use it fully.


Start it up >>> Click 'computer' >>> click 'sensor'

Mine is the 'Extreme' version though so maybe that's why mine has a temp sensor and the others don't??

There's also a LED right next to MCH that changes colour depending on its tempreture, it goes :

- Green = Warm
- Orange = Getting abit toastier
- Red = Get the marshmallows


----------



## almighty15

I have no manual for this board as it was a freebie but does anyone know if the extreme model has some kind of LLC and if so were it would be located?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


I have no manual for this board as it was a freebie but does anyone know if the extreme model has some kind of LLC and if so were it would be located?


It should be in M.I.T. down towards the bottom at the top of the Voltage settings, listed as Load Line Calibration.


----------



## almighty15

It passt at 3.7Ghz but it crashed google chrome and windows shut down CPU-Z

So does it need abit more Vcore or does that meen something else needs a bump up?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Corsair PSU Configurator.

I used it and they recommend the same PSU that you have.

I just ran it now. I selected core2quad-extreme overclocking
1 HDD
and a HD4890


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I just ran it now. I selected core2quad-extreme overclocking
1 HDD
and a HD4890









Try this one and let us know









http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## DenDen18

Alright before i start overclocking i want to get all the problems out of the way. My computer was at random times getting blue screen of douche i changed a couple of settings in BIOS and it still gave me blue screen. Now I put DRAM to standard instead of turbo where it was at. It hasn't given me the blue screen of douche yet. If i get it i will update this post. Two other problems are is that whenever i change one of the settings in the BIOS and it restarts it gives me a boot loop the only way to avoid it is by spamming delete and going into the BIOS. And last but not least my Sony DRU-830A is not being recognized. Could it be because of Windows 7 or is it a BIOS setting?

How can i fix these problems?

Appreciate the help.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DenDen18*


restarts it gives me a boot loop the only way to avoid it is by spamming delete and going into the BIOS. And last but not least my Sony DRU-830A is not being recognized. Could it be because of Windows 7 or is it a BIOS setting?

How can i fix these problems?

Appreciate the help.


I found the easiest w/ to deal w/ the boot looping is to save your bios settings to a flash drive. I have my cases reset button hookup up to the cmos reset. So if it loops just power off psu>push reset(reset cmos)>restart & load bios from flash.


----------



## vaatem12

just asking you guys since our ud3p forums are poppin!

Anyone know if i can raid a 400gb 1.5gbs HD with an 80gb 3.0gbs? I heard you can raid hd's and they dont have to be identical as long as your 2nd raid hd is as big or bigger and its definetely bigger but it being 1.5gbs kinda throws me off.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


just asking you guys since our ud3p forums are poppin!

Anyone know if i can raid a 400gb 1.5gbs HD with an 80gb 3.0gbs? I heard you can raid hd's and they dont have to be identical as long as your 2nd raid hd is as big or bigger and its definetely bigger but it being 1.5gbs kinda throws me off.


If you Raid 0 the drives, you only get 2x the smallest drive








So you would get 160GB ish








As for the 1.5gbs/3gbs, i don't suppose it would make any difference.
As there is no way your HDD needs 1.5gbs








The best bet would be to wait until you have two drives the same


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DenDen18*


Alright before i start overclocking i want to get all the problems out of the way. My computer was at random times getting blue screen of douche i changed a couple of settings in BIOS and it still gave me blue screen. Now I put DRAM to standard instead of turbo where it was at. It hasn't given me the blue screen of douche yet. If i get it i will update this post. Two other problems are is that whenever i change one of the settings in the BIOS and it restarts it gives me a boot loop the only way to avoid it is by spamming delete and going into the BIOS. And last but not least my Sony DRU-830A is not being recognized. Could it be because of Windows 7 or is it a BIOS setting?

How can i fix these problems?

Appreciate the help.


I run "standard" as well. As to your Sony, there is a section in BIOS(integrated peripherals) for enabling IDE connections. not sure if that is helpful. You might also try disconnecting and reconnecting the cable. Sometime that will make windows reinstall the drivers. Another thing to check is the "device manager" in windows- see if it is recognized there and if so uninstall the drivers and reinstall them. Hope this is helpful to you.


----------



## DenDen18

Yeah thats the first thing i checked it wasn't under device manager i will see if IDE is enabled in BIOS.


----------



## DenDen18

It is set to auto. Prob need to unhook it and hook it again. But could it be that it is not compatible with Windows 7?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DenDen18* 
It is set to auto. Prob need to unhook it and hook it again. But could it be that it is not compatible with Windows 7?

If the other fixes don't work,then do a CMOS Reset-load Optimum Defaults- then re-enter DRAM voltage and timings- PCIe Freq =100. You will need to re-enable all USB settings as the Op D will disable them( a$$ backwards from how it should be for default)----another thing that I change from default in Standard Cmos Features is the "halt on" I choose "no errors"


----------



## kimosabi

Hello again, long time no see. I was just wondering: When do you guys start worry about clock skew on quads? I have a C1 Q9550 and I think it's redicilous how high my Vcore has to be just to get it stable @ 3.65gHz 420FSB/8.5Multi

Currently 1.31250Vcore in BIOS and I think that's a bit high, especially since I use LLC. And occationally I still get error on core #3.

It may be that I'm a bit spoiled since I used to run a E8500 on this board though.


----------



## ACHILEE5

If temps allow, I'm happy with 1.3625v in Windows if i need it.
And whatever it takes in the bios to get it


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Hello again, long time no see. I was just wondering: When do you guys start worry about clock skew on quads? I have a C1 Q9550 and I think it's redicilous how high my Vcore has to be just to get it stable @ 3.65gHz 420FSB/8.5Multi

Currently 1.31250Vcore in BIOS and I think that's a bit high, especially since I use LLC. And occationally I still get error on core #3.

It may be that I'm a bit spoiled since I used to run a E8500 on this board though.


Welcome Back, kimosabi. How's the Norse Rad working out?

I haven't had to Skew either the PCU or the MCH yet on any set that I have had stable or just Bootable. I have tried skewing on some higher clocks that I can't get to Boot Windows, to no avail. I am not convinced that skew is necessary on newer hardware. Isn't its purpose to even things out when either the CPU or the MCH are running faster than the other? Also, I haven't figured out if there are channel independent skews for the DIMMs yet. Of course, I may just not know how to use it properly yet too...


----------



## Abrajam

please help me get stable on Prime Blend what i'm i doing wrong? my memory is on stock OCZ Blade 1150mhz and even over volted to 1.88v and MCH up to 1.36 i even tried 1.38 and 1.40 but all fail.


----------



## grishkathefool

Well, your PLL seems high to me, but I don't know squat for q9xxxs. Your vTerm is high for a 479FSB too. You'll need to wait till another q9xxx owner can look at that, but I definitely think you are trying to brute force your way there.

What Prime test are you running?

And in your sig rig, did you seriously pump 2.8v MCH Core???


----------



## dennyb

That should be way more than enough MCH for that overclock. I'm thinkin' you have not gotten stable in small fft yet. This would mean that your V-core and Term is not set correctly. Lower the MCH to 1.300/1.320 ---Test in small fft(adjusting the V-core and try to keep the term about 0.02v lower than V-core in BIOS. Get stable there and then test prime (adjusting the MCH setting)

edit - Grish -good catch on PLL --too high --LLC? those volt look pretty high

Damn- that's a 479 FSB. I was looking in your [email protected] better off to get fft 's then blend

sig rig MCH=1.28 not 2.8?


----------



## Abrajam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
That should be way more than enough MCH for that overclock. I'm thinkin' you have not gotten stable in small fft yet. This would mean that your V-core and Term is not set correctly. Lower the MCH to 1.300/1.320 ---Test in small fft(adjusting the V-core and try to keep the term about 0.02v lower than V-core in BIOS. Get stable there and then test prime (adjusting the MCH setting)

edit - Grish -good catch on PLL --too high --LLC? those volt look pretty high

Damn- that's a 479 FSB. I was looking in your [email protected] better off to get fft 's then blend

sig rig MCH=1.28 not 2.8?

well the thing is that it does pass 10 runs in Linx but it doesnt pass prime blend and yeah i been testing on a 479 FSB that's why i been raising my MCH to get stable in linx but i failed prime blend in minutes.


----------



## grishkathefool

He might have more luck trying to run a 450x9 or something similar.


----------



## Abrajam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
He might have more luck trying to run a 450x9 or something similar.

my quad only goes up to 8.5x only but my FSB right now is 479 so i can i get my ram to stock


----------



## Abrajam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Well, your PLL seems high to me, but I don't know squat for q9xxxs. Your vTerm is high for a 479FSB too. You'll need to wait till another q9xxx owner can look at that, but I definitely think you are trying to brute force your way there.

What Prime test are you running?

And in your sig rig, did you seriously pump 2.8v MCH Core???

i use prime blend and failed it but i pass 10 runs of linx weird


----------



## grishkathefool

no input here, I know little about quads and even less about Linx.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abrajam* 
well the thing is that it does pass 10 runs in Linx but it doesnt pass prime blend and yeah i been testing on a 479 FSB that's why i been raising my MCH to get stable in linx but i failed prime blend in minutes.

ya you have done a lot of work ,good work. One of the most efficient ways to get a high stable clock is to first test in small fft. It tests the CPU,so if you will adjust the FSB and your V-core along with the term to get stable in sm fft you will know that part of the equation is solid. Go ahead and run 1.32vin MCH while you are testing sm fft.

Once you are stable in sm fft,you are ready to work on the MCH in blend( keeping the voltages for cpu and term the same. You mentioned that you want 479 in order to get the Ram to stock. Don't worry to much about the ram . It is advisable to under clock it when OCing the CPU and then mess with the RAM . So run it less than factory spec for the time being in both blend and sm fft

edit: I use LLC always,but it is your personal choice of course


----------



## vaatem12

he is in the exact same situation as me..abrajam: do this, drop your multiplier down to 6.0 and leave your fsb at 479 then run blend, if it fails, your fsb is too high









ps: its probably your references, because i cant get that fsb to hit stabily either man..its driving me effing nuts so im now at 460 fsb 3.91ghz...because i cant get my 471 fsb - 4ghz stable at all...pass everytime except blend...fails immediately..im pretty sure its our references bro, and our boards take 63% references ibelieve, and you gotta set your VTT to auto, and everything else to auto, then set your cpu reference to .760 and your mch references to .720 and then change your vtt to your desired ammount (around 1.32 probaly on both) and it will automatically change your references to 63% (around .860). SO thats what your supposed to do..but when i do that...my pc wont even let me boot...but it works for everyone else...am i doing something wrong? is this method wrong? blahh


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DenDen18* 
Alright before i start overclocking i want to get all the problems out of the way. My computer was at random times getting blue screen of douche i changed a couple of settings in BIOS and it still gave me blue screen. Now I put DRAM to standard instead of turbo where it was at. It hasn't given me the blue screen of douche yet. If i get it i will update this post. Two other problems are is that whenever i change one of the settings in the BIOS and it restarts it gives me a boot loop the only way to avoid it is by spamming delete and going into the BIOS. *And last but not least my Sony DRU-830A is not being recognized. Could it be because of Windows 7 or is it a BIOS setting?*

How can i fix these problems?

Appreciate the help.

It's not Windows 7. Go into your bios, look in Standard CMOS Features. You'll see a list of your devices there--your hard drive and opticals--do you see your Sony on the list at all?

Second, while in Standard CMOS Features set these settings like this:

*Drive A [None]
Floppy 3 Mode Support [None]*

You don't have a floppy drive do you? If not, set that like that, to avoid any hassle later.

Now, go to Advanced BIOS Features and set this like this:

First Boot Device [Hard Disc]
Second Boot Device [None]
Third Boot Device [None]

If your Sony is on the Boot list and it isn't supported, or, you need a firmwire update for it, it may be throwing you into that loop. So for now just take it out of the equation.

One of my Pioneer's was incompatible too but all it took was a firmwire download from Pioneer to get it up to date and go-to-go.

Now, your Sony connection:
How many optical drives do you have? (DVD/CD)
Have you set the jumpers on the back of them accordingly?
If you only have one and your IDE cable has two connectors are you using the uppermost one--that's the one to use for only one IDE device/optical drive--that's the Master connector.

My camera's in the car my girl has so I can't take pictures now but I will in the morning to show you what I mean.

Edit:

Guys check this out also:
New Chip, 4GHz @ .832v


----------



## almighty15

Guys this board still is'nt anywere near as stable as the 780i board it replaced









I'm adjusting CPU Vcore and it has more then enough for its clock speed









I've not touched any of the other voltages.......like CPU v term....MCH voltage...etc...etc..


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Guys this board still is'nt anywere near as stable as the 780i board it replaced









I'm adjusting CPU Vcore and it has more then enough for its clock speed









I've not touched any of the other voltages.......like CPU v term....MCH voltage...etc...etc..

What FSB are you running? Might wanna try out a 50ms CPU clock skew and up the MCH a couple notches. Your RAM is in the safe zone right?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

try a 300-500ms cpu clock skew... can't hurt (performance or stability/lifetime wise) and you can always lower it later... I think mine's around 300ms.


----------



## almighty15

Whats the clock skew??


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Whats the clock skew??

Here's a good read:

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...ad.php?t=40747


----------



## almighty15

I'll change it later, i have a .50mv droop underload is that normal?

And i can't find the LLC option in my BIOS......


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
I'll change it later, i have a .50mv droop underload is that normal?

And i can't find the LLC option in my BIOS......

The LLC option is directly above the Vcore. *L*oad *L*ine *C*alibration.

.50mv droop would be quite good actually but .50V droop is quite normal when running such high Vcore as you do. Get some LLC on that 65nm proc there.


----------



## almighty15

Right guys im going for a 500+FSB

Can anyone give me some basic voltage figures to start off with?

MCH
CPU Term

What shall i set things to as a minimum to get me started?


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
The LLC option is directly above the Vcore. *L*oad *L*ine *C*alibration.

.50mv droop would be quite good actually but .50V droop is quite normal when running such high Vcore as you do. Get some LLC on that 65nm proc there.









It's not there


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
It's not there









It should be? Maybe the Extreme has a different BIOS setup than the UD3P?

Here's mine:



And be gentle on that LLC when running that high Vcore. Lower Vcore to atleast what your proc is rated for before enabling it. If your 4gHz clock is that unstable, I'd suggest you start all over so that you know you have a good platform to increase from each step.


----------



## Boomstick68

Hey guys, considering this board for another build. Does it support SLi or just Crossfire??


----------



## almighty15

Right my board despite being the 'EXTREME' version doesn't have a LLC or skew options...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boomstick68* 
Hey guys, considering this board for another build. Does it support SLi or just Crossfire??

Just crossfire--here is an illustration of the differences in the GA P45 boards


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Right my board despite being the 'EXTREME' version doesn't have a LLC or skew options...

















When in bios try ctrl f1 or shift f1 that unlocks extra features on gigabyte boards even the i see a few extra things when i do it.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boomstick68* 
Hey guys, considering this board for another build. Does it support SLi or just Crossfire??

If you're planning to run two cards in CF I'd suggest a X48 board instead. P45's don't usually run well with two or more PCI-E slots taken since they're limited to one PCI-Ex16.
If you want full PCI-Ex16 on more than one slot you'd want a x38 or x48 chipset.

No SLi for this one. It's an Intel P chipset. Nvidia 750i/780i would be the way to go SLi if you're gunning for a LGA775 build.


----------



## richardbb85

wut's this LLC thing? can someone explain a lil?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Right my board despite being the 'EXTREME' version doesn't have a LLC or skew options...
















Go into the bios, then push Ctrl + F1 That *might* open up those options


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
wut's this LLC thing? can someone explain a lil?

Funny you should ask. There is an ongoing thread in the Intel CPU forum concerning LLC. Here is a link
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...c-dilemma.html


----------



## richardbb85

hhahah thanks


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Go into the bios, then push Ctrl + F1 That *might* open up those options










Nothing


----------



## almighty15

My board has horrible Vdroop









BIOS = 1.518v

Windows = 1.488v

Load = 1.44v


----------



## richardbb85

1.53v in bios

1.376 on load here

mine is worst...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


My board has horrible Vdroop









BIOS = 1.518v

Windows = 1.488v

Load = 1.44v


Doesn't look like LLC is an option









Quote:



All in all, the EXTREME BIOS is a very thorough and well laid out BIOS from AWARD. *Notable by its absence is the omission of Vdroop compensation setting.* With our test Q6600 overclocked to 3.6Ghz and a Vcore of 1.5v set, the actual voltage reported in windows was 1.43v under 100% load which, while abiding by Intels specification may be a concern for those who like a stable Vcore.


----------



## richardbb85

3.8ghz 1.53v finally passed


----------



## kimosabi

^^ Congrats man! That's a 1.4gHz OC. Nothing to be ashamed off.


----------



## richardbb85

am i still safe on the temp side?

i mean, it's about 63c with tj max at 90


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
3.8ghz 1.53v finally passed










Nice one


----------



## vaatem12

anyne have any input on references i should use for my vtt and mch? vtt is 1.34 and mch is 1.34, need serious help in this field guys, i set my vtt to auto and then put reference on .760 and then vtt back to desired(1.34) which was like .860 and it did nothing for stability, so im assuming i dont know what im doing, anyone got any input on good referencs for an VTT of 1.34 and an mch of 1.34?


----------



## ryanlusk

I might be a part of the this club soon, some guy locally wants to trade an my 780i for one of these beasts, I really hope to be part of this group soon.


----------



## richardbb85

do it, u wont regret


----------



## ryanlusk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
do it, u wont regret

I really hope this deal follows through, I'm definitely not convinced my 780i will even work for awhile more, just feels unstable.


----------



## morph

Regarding my 4ghz problem, altough I'm still failing prime blend with restart, it seems my OC is rock solid during daily use. Been running it 24/7 for about one and a half week, and didn't have any problem whatsoever. Temps after a couple of hours of Crysis didn't go over 60C. Same with any other games.
Right now I'm doing 533x7.5 (3.99GHz) and everything seems pretty stable. Memory bandwith in Everest has increased pretty much.


----------



## vaatem12

Is thre a way to unlink CPU CLOCKS and RAM CLOCKS on the ep45-ud3p? i dont have that option anywhere on my rev 1.6....It seems others do? sup with that? i have ocz 1066 fatal1ty ram and i would like to run it at 1066..but i cant do to overclocking..

ps: any input on the reference tweaking for the mch and vtt?


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


Is thre a way to unlink CPU CLOCKS and RAM CLOCKS on the ep45-ud3p? i dont have that option anywhere on my rev 1.6....It seems others do? sup with that? i have ocz 1066 fatal1ty ram and i would like to run it at 1066..but i cant do to overclocking..

ps: any input on the reference tweaking for the mch and vtt?


You can only unlink the RAM from the FSB on Nvidia chipsets.


----------



## vaatem12

ahhh, thats weak..I wander if my 1066 ocz ram will run at 1110mhz, thats thee lowest i can run it at with the overclock, is that healthy for a stable overclock or negatory?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


When in bios try ctrl f1 or shift f1 that unlocks extra features on gigabyte boards even the i see a few extra things when i do it.


orly.... interesting, I didn't know that, what features does it unlock.. nm, I will look myself.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


wut's this LLC thing? can someone explain a lil?


Load Line Calibration somehow helps reduce vdroop.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


My board has horrible Vdroop









BIOS = 1.518v

Windows = 1.488v

Load = 1.44v


Uh, that's only .03v... mine is something like .035 to .04 normally.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


anyne have any input on references i should use for my vtt and mch? vtt is 1.34 and mch is 1.34, need serious help in this field guys, *i set my vtt to auto* and then put reference on .760 and then vtt back to desired(1.34) which was like .860 and it did nothing for stability, so im assuming i dont know what im doing, anyone got any input on good referencs for an VTT of 1.34 and an mch of 1.34?


You don't set it to auto to make the adjustment, you set it to your VID. That is the number to the left of the setting. So, if your VID is 1.2, set vTerm to 1.2 THEN make your Ref adjustment, then set the vTerm to what you are shooting for. .76v is the normal setting, for me at least, under AUTO. Therefore, you are only setting it to its default value. Try setting CPU Ref down one notch (.735v) and MCH Ref down one notch and see what happens. Generally speaking, you shouldn't need to adjust Refs until after about 425MHz FSB.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


ahhh, thats weak..I wander if my 1066 ocz ram will run at 1110mhz, thats thee lowest i can run it at with the overclock, is that healthy for a stable overclock or negatory?


So you are running a 555 FSB?


----------



## vaatem12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


orly.... interesting, I didn't know that, what features does it unlock.. nm, I will look myself.

Load Line Calibration somehow helps reduce vdroop.

Uh, that's only .03v... mine is something like .035 to .04 normally.

You don't set it to auto to make the adjustment, you set it to your VID. That is the number to the left of the setting. So, if your VID is 1.2, set vTerm to 1.2 THEN make your Ref adjustment, then set the vTerm to what you are shooting for. .76v is the normal setting, for me at least, under AUTO. Therefore, you are only setting it to its default value. Try setting CPU Ref down one notch (.735v) and MCH Ref down one notch and see what happens. Generally speaking, you shouldn't need to adjust Refs until after about 425MHz FSB.

So you are running a 555 FSB?



Im running 471 FSB, ive tried, alot of times when i mess with my refs it doenst even let me boot, its odd, ive even tried the setting of .650 when i set it to my VID and then back to my choice of value and it usually doesnt boot, tried alot of terms, still didnt work, even tried setting it at .760 and .720 then changing it to my value i wanted and still didnt work..ill try lowering both 1 notch and see, doubt it will boot though considering it wont be an exact 63% im assuming? but yeah im over 425fsb...im at 471 and when i run blend it fails immediately. it has to be the references though, is lowering each one 1 notch about it all i can do if i have tried pre-setting them to .650, .720, and .760 and then raising the term from 1.20 to my desired? there has to be something else i can do...ive got the good ole ep45-ud3p / q9550 yorkfield, i KNOW i can hit 4ghz stable, i know i can!!


----------



## richardbb85

any cons for having LLC enabled?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
any cons for having LLC enabled?

Some folks say you are subject to voltage spikes when using LLC. I personally think this board handles electrical issues flawlessly and there is no need for concern. In my opinion it moderates the voltage fluctuations and enables higher clocks using less V-core.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vaatem12* 
Im running 471 FSB, ive tried, alot of times when i mess with my refs it doenst even let me boot, its odd, ive even tried the setting of .650 when i set it to my VID and then back to my choice of value and it usually doesnt boot, tried alot of terms, still didnt work, even tried setting it at .760 and .720 then changing it to my value i wanted and still didnt work..ill try lowering both 1 notch and see, doubt it will boot though considering it wont be an exact 63% im assuming? but yeah im over 425fsb...im at 471 and when i run blend it fails immediately. it has to be the references though, is lowering each one 1 notch about it all i can do if i have tried pre-setting them to .650, .720, and .760 and then raising the term from 1.20 to my desired? there has to be something else i can do...ive got the good ole ep45-ud3p / q9550 yorkfield, i KNOW i can hit 4ghz stable, i know i can!!

Did you try using denny's settings exactly?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
any cons for having LLC enabled?

None that I know of if you aren't really pushing your voltages hard. I use it for my overclocks up to 4GHz (1.37125vCore). It is reported that on 45nm chips it can be bad if you have a spike, but I haven't seen any real documentation on it, nor have I really looked.


----------



## richardbb85

i am at 3.9 with 1.47v + LLC enabled in bios

running prime

temps a bit high, 59 68 68 59 with tj max at 90

should i worry or am i still safe on the temp side


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
i am at 3.9 with 1.47v + LLC enabled in bios

running prime

temps a bit high, 59 68 68 59 with tj max at 90

should i worry or am i still safe on the temp side

you are lookin good richard. Even if you creep over the limit by a little during testing it is ok. You won't reach those temps in everyday use


----------



## richardbb85

hahahah

i can feel that i am getting close having a stable 3.9

1.48v, cpu term 1.34 mch core 1.32, Dram v 1.88 in bios


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


hahahah

i can feel that i am getting close having a stable 3.9

1.48v, cpu term 1.34 mch core 1.32, Dram v 1.88 in bios


What is your TJMax set to in RealTemp? for 65nm chips it should be set at 105C.

By the way, I just figured out that mine was set wrong. All of my CPU temp reports were off by 5C. I now idle 3.6GHz at 30C.


----------



## richardbb85

i use coretemp, set to 90c


----------



## dennyb

Here is Intel spec for temps
http://intel.wingateweb.com/taiwan08...2_Nov_1006.pdf

90C for q6600 G0

100C for E8xxx and Q9xxx


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


i am at 3.9 with 1.47v + LLC enabled in bios

running prime

temps a bit high, 59 68 68 59 with tj max at 90

should i worry or am i still safe on the temp side


Wow looks really good. You might even hit 4.0 keep working at it.
Off to see Harry Potter laterz.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Here is Intel spec for temps
http://intel.wingateweb.com/taiwan08...2_Nov_1006.pdf

90C for q6600 G0

100C for E8xxx and Q9xxx


yup, so i am at like the limit hahah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Wow looks really good. You might even hit 4.0 keep working at it.
Off to see Harry Potter laterz.


thanks









have fun man


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Here is Intel spec for temps
http://intel.wingateweb.com/taiwan08...2_Nov_1006.pdf

90C for q6600 G0

100C for E8xxx and Q9xxx


Crappola!!! Well, looks like I just gained 5C again...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


yup, so i am at like the limit hahah

thanks









have fun man


Sorry, I was wrong.


----------



## richardbb85

no big deal

can't pass prime even with 1.51v + LLC enabled in bios

dam it


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


no big deal

can't pass prime even with 1.51v + LLC enabled in bios

dam it


Whatever your V-core is in CPUZ load, try snugging the term up to about 0.02 or 0.025v below v-core CPUZ reading


----------



## richardbb85

yea i read about that b4 too, but wasn't sure about the #.

will give that a try in a bit

20 mins into Prime now running 3.85ghz at 1.50v in bios, 1.392v in CPUZ


----------



## richardbb85

is it even safe to bring the cpu term that high, like 1.4?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


is it even safe to bring the cpu term that high, like 1.4?


um... I have, but it didn't help. It depends on the CPU, isn't that where the FSB lives?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


is it even safe to bring the cpu term that high, like 1.4?


that does not seem to be out of line for a 65nm chip. If you can safely go 1.55v-core ,I wouldn't think 1.4 term would be out of line







Don't know for sure but I'm thinkin it's ok

edit: those older Nvidia based boards jump .1 v in everything and I see them run that much in vtt and mch


----------



## richardbb85

looks like i got 3.8ghz stable, one step closer i guess


----------



## lowkickqop

I got the Gigabyte UD3P rev 1.1 Is anyone else having a problem with menu freezing when trying to get into the bios? If so what's the fix?


----------



## richardbb85

mine is fine


----------



## Bal3Wolf

mines a 1.1 i had that issue a few times reset cmos and flashed to latest bios fixed it.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lowkickqop* 
I got the Gigabyte UD3P rev 1.1 Is anyone else having a problem with menu freezing when trying to get into the bios? If so what's the fix?

Try 1 stick of ram to get in -set DRAM voltage and timings- load Optimal Defaults. enable USB keyboard mouse and anything else USB

edit : is this a first time to set up board?


----------



## grishkathefool

Ok. Well I got 512x9 to boot again, Guru. But I had to raise vCore .035v, vTerm a notch, MCH Core a notch, and PLL to 1.57v... so, whatever I did, it made it take more... A new personal best 1M time, 10.294s.

Also, I tried the Ctrl+F1 to unlock features, but didn't notice any changes. I did notice that the BIOS screen flashed when I hit the key combo though, so something happened..


----------



## richardbb85

stable at 512x9?

congrats by da way


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Ok. Well I got 512x9 to boot again, Guru. But I had to raise vCore .035v, vTerm a notch, MCH Core a notch, and PLL to 1.57v... so, whatever I did, it made it take more...

Also, I tried the Ctrl+F1 to unlock features, but didn't notice any changes. I did notice that the BIOS screen flashed when I hit the key combo though, so something happened..

Hey Grish just saw your OC in the 4Ghz Club congrats.

One other thing ,would you mind slowing down a little bit here tonight ? I'm wearin my mouse out just tryin to keep up


----------



## grishkathefool

no, not stable. See, when I flashed to F10b and then tried to see if my old profiles worked, I found that they crashed. Now, they weren't all stable, 512x9 was not a stress tested set, it was just a bench set. But it used to load and after the Flash it wouldn't work.

I don't know if I damaged my system trying for 535x9 or if it was a change in the BIOS when I updated it.. but now it takes more volts to run the 512x9, which, by the way, is my highest bootable set.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Hey Grish just saw your OC in the 4Ghz Club congrats.

*One other thing ,would you mind slowing down a little bit here tonight ? I'm wearin my mouse out just tryin to keep up*

NO. I am trying to catch up with you...

I added a screenshot to the post showing the SuperPi time.


----------



## lowkickqop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


mines a 1.1 i had that issue a few times reset cmos and flashed to latest bios fixed it.


Any instructions on how to flash bios? I downloaded the F9 bios from the gigabyte website. Loaded them onto a usb flash drive. There are three files, one of them when i clicked it said it wasnt compatible with 64x OS. Is that normal?


----------



## grishkathefool

BIOS Flashing for Gigaboards.

Read carefully. But it boils down to this.

Load Optimized Defaults
Put the F9 BIOS (ep45ud3p.f9) on the USB
Use Q-Flash
Reboot
Load Optimized Defaults
Reboot
Use Computer

But READ THE GUIDE CAREFULLY... I won't be responsible if you brick your board.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Ok. Well I got 512x9 to boot again, Guru. But I had to raise vCore .035v, vTerm a notch, MCH Core a notch, and PLL to 1.57v... so, whatever I did, it made it take more...

Also, I tried the Ctrl+F1 to unlock features, but didn't notice any changes. I did notice that the BIOS screen flashed when I hit the key combo though, so something happened..


I saw the Ctrl F1 trick on youtube, i think NoGuru linked me to it








It was just some dude talking about the UD3P, and OCing it









But he said it was some Gigabyte hidden command, and it opened up advance options. 
He said some Gigabyte Tech guy told him when he called about an older Gigabyte board!

But he also said "You can flash both bios!" And i don't think you can








So meh, it could be just the ramblings of a mad man


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


no, not stable. See, when I flashed to F10b and then tried to see if my old profiles worked, I found that they crashed. Now, they weren't all stable, 512x9 was not a stress tested set, it was just a bench set. But it used to load and after the Flash it wouldn't work.

I don't know if I damaged my system trying for 535x9 or if it was a change in the BIOS when I updated it.. but now it takes more volts to run the 512x9, which, by the way, is my highest bootable set.


interesting

any advantage updating to latest bios?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


interesting

any advantage updating to latest bios?


I really like F10b --I don't do any better with it ,but i don't do any better EASIER and QUICKER









edit : I have used F7--F8 and F10b ---no diff


----------



## richardbb85

thanks

i guess no need for update


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


interesting

any advantage updating to latest bios?


I have noticed zero difference - except that my sets don't work anymore, but like I said that might be due to my tries at 4.8GHz.


----------



## lowkickqop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


BIOS Flashing for Gigaboards.

Read carefully. But it boils down to this.

Load Optimized Defaults
Put the F9 BIOS (ep45ud3p.f9) on the USB
Use Q-Flash
Reboot
Load Optimized Defaults
Reboot
Use Computer

But READ THE GUIDE CAREFULLY... I won't be responsible if you brick your board.


I try to use q flash and the menu comes up but my keyboard doesnt work. Do I need to enable my usb keyboard after loading optimized defaults in the bios to flash?


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I have noticed zero difference - except that my sets don't work anymore, but like I said that might be due to my tries at 4.8GHz.


fair enough


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


I try to use q flash and the menu comes up but my keyboard doesnt work. Do I need to enable my usb keyboard after loading optimized defaults in the bios to flash?


lol, yes.

Long Live PS/2!!!

oh, also, make sure to Enable Legacy USB Storage too!!!! or you won't be able to see your USB drive.

Hahahaha, I just noticed your Avatar, lol, Fonz is doing a bad thing!!


----------



## richardbb85

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=613004


----------



## lowkickqop

Thanks, got it working. But bios still freezes when i try to enter bios.


----------



## richardbb85

so under my computer properties, it says i have 4gb ram

but under task manager, it says 3200mb?

i am running vista ultimate 32 bits, so i assume i need the 64bit version to use all 4gb?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
so under my computer properties, it says i have 4gb ram

but under task manager, it says 3200mb?

i am running vista ultimate 32 bits, so i assume i need the 64bit version to use all 4gb?

Correct. 32bit OS cannot "see" the whole 4GB's


----------



## richardbb85

thanks


----------



## vaatem12

Question: I feel like im the only one that cant run q9550/ep45-ud3p up to 471fsb(4ghz+) am i? :|

2.Am i correct the way im doing my references? i.e. Set Termination to default(1.2) set MCH reference to .760(or .720?) and then set Termination to opted value(1.34) : Leave CPU reference AUTO. Because when i did that and it would automatically adjust the references for me, i started termination at 1.28 and worked my way all the way up to 1.4 term and never did my pc even let me post so i had to reset settings! blah! im hopeless.

3. Is it possible that I ALWAYS fail BLEND Testing because my OCZ Fatal1ty 1066Mhz 2x2 4GB Ram isnt as good as i thought? because I have ran Small ftts for 6+hours without failing...then i run blend and in 10 seconds i fail, everytime, always. And i should just upgrade to like mushkin or something?

4.What happened to the thread with the stable overclock bios's we all made for the 9550/ud3p? or was it just the ud3p and any processor? but what happened to that thread, i lost.

5.Thanks, Nick.


----------



## bluedevil

Well I have a UD3P in route now.....I can't wait to set my Q9550 E0 free!


----------



## richardbb85

congrats, u will enjoy it


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
I saw the Ctrl F1 trick on youtube.........So meh, it could be just the ramblings of a mad man









The Ctrl+F1 trick worked with older boards like the P35-DS3R. It just allowed access to the full voltage settings.
And no, you definitely can't flash the second/backup BIOS. So, yeah, just lunatic ramblings.


----------



## vaatem12

Well, im easily stable @ 3.91Ghz but no more, i should be able to hit up around 530 with my sick air cooling...but i r n0tzor blahhhness


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Ok. Well I got 512x9 to boot again, Guru. But I had to raise vCore .035v, vTerm a notch, MCH Core a notch, and PLL to 1.57v... so, whatever I did, it made it take more... A new personal best 1M time, 10.294s.

Also, I tried the Ctrl+F1 to unlock features, but didn't notice any changes. I did notice that the BIOS screen flashed when I hit the key combo though, so something happened..

Congrats bro







Have you retested 4.0 for stability? I would not think that you would see instability yet for those short bench runs but I am still curious.
Anyway reps.
And I do remember hitting Alt+F1 when I first started using this board but quickly forgot about it, probably because it was for older boards and did nothing on ours.


----------



## richardbb85

will increasing pll help me get a stable 3.9?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


will increasing pll help me get a stable 3.9?


Yes it could. Try it one notch at a time.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanlusk*


I might be a part of the this club soon, some guy locally wants to trade an my 780i for one of these beasts, I really hope to be part of this group soon.


Do it nao....


----------



## vaatem12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vaatem12* 
Question: I feel like im the only one that cant run q9550/ep45-ud3p up to 471fsb(4ghz+) am i? :|

2.Am i correct the way im doing my references? i.e. Set Termination to default(1.2) set MCH reference to .760(or .720?) and then set Termination to opted value(1.34) : Leave CPU reference AUTO. Because when i did that and it would automatically adjust the references for me, i started termination at 1.28 and worked my way all the way up to 1.4 term and never did my pc even let me post so i had to reset settings! blah! im hopeless.

3. Is it possible that I ALWAYS fail BLEND Testing because my OCZ Fatal1ty 1066Mhz 2x2 4GB Ram isnt as good as i thought? because I have ran Small ftts for 6+hours without failing...then i run blend and in 10 seconds i fail, everytime, always. And i should just upgrade to like mushkin or something?

4.What happened to the thread with the stable overclock bios's we all made for the 9550/ud3p? or was it just the ud3p and any processor? but what happened to that thread, i lost.

5.Thanks, Nick.









any help?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Do you mean this thread?

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...e-read-21.html


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


any help?


If you can run smallftt's for 6 hours but fail blend in seconds then yeah, it's board/mem. related.

So, leaving your cpu/vcore etc. settings alone, start messing around w/ mch & mem values. Might try some skew settings. I didn't catch what clock you're at now, so not sure if your fsb is high enough to really need it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


any help?


There you go Dryads gave you the link. Try and keep in mind it is very difficult to answer your questions when you ask more than one or two per post.
I leave nothing to auto. All my volts are put in manually and the to OC tested one at a time with small changes at a time. This is the only way I see an OC work for each individual.
Now I'm not saying your memory might not be at fault be seems unlikely. Do you have memtest or know how to use it? If not you need to get it and test.


----------



## vaatem12

Finally stable at 4ghz fellas







it was my references with enough tweaking references ended up at .863 on mch and cpu and i am officially stable at 4ghz with blend, small and large ftt's all passed







also passed intel burn test! completely forgot to take ss's but i obviously have no reason to lie but im gonna run tests tonight and ill post ss's, ill also post my bios info's for future help for people that had the problems i had!

ps: im going to keep overclocking because my i still have room to push with temps, so im gonna shoot for 4.2-4.5







now that i fuly understand my boards references of course.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vaatem12* 
Finally stable at 4ghz fellas







it was my references with enough tweaking references ended up at .863 on mch and cpu and i am officially stable at 4ghz with blend, small and large ftt's all passed







also passed intel burn test! completely forgot to take ss's but i obviously have no reason to lie but im gonna run tests tonight and ill post ss's, ill also post my bios info's for future help for people that had the problems i had!

ps: im going to keep overclocking because my i still have room to push with temps, so im gonna shoot for 4.2-4.5







now that i fuly understand my boards references of course.


----------



## vaatem12

Uh o, I just failed core 4 after a while running 4.2ghz, yes im up to 4.2ghz now







Anyways, what do i need to change if i fail core 4 on blend? mch?


----------



## ACHILEE5

What is your CPU V-core set to?


----------



## vaatem12

1.37, i might be able to lower it, havnt tried though.


----------



## lowkickqop

I just oc'd my e8500 to 4.21 at 1.35 stable but i cant seem go to past the 440's fsb mark does anyone have any advice to get it higher?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


1.37, i might be able to lower it, havnt tried though.


 Would you also post your bios settings and show which reffs you changed later? No rush. Maybe throw them into your sig somewhere.

What you wrote in the other thread kind of made more sense than the explanation I read somewhere else--if it's too technical I won't understand it







plain english for me.

I just tried the cpu reff and saw how it changed automatically.

Maybe this'll get me to 3.9/4.0 stable down the road.

And again, good job.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


I just oc'd my e8500 to 4.21 at 1.35 stable but i cant seem go to past the 440's fsb mark does anyone have any advice to get it higher?


That's _exactly_ where I'm stuck at, 440 fsb. But I already know that my problem is my ram. Maybe post your bios settings so people can have a look?

Edit: pmed template lowkickqop


----------



## lowkickqop

How do I do that? Copy them manually?


----------



## richardbb85

what u all think, okay for my rig?


----------



## vaatem12

Im actually at 4.2ghz right now, getting close to being stable. Ill post it when i am For the future heres how i did my references (Probably already known but if your a novice or maybe even a pro and mine way is just different who knows).

1. Set CPU Termination to your default termination(Mine is 1.2). 2. Set your MCH Core to default. (Mine is 1.1) 3. Set Vcore to Auto. 4. Set FSB to default(mine is 333mhz). 5. Set CPU Reference to .800. 6. Set MCH Reference to .800. 7. Set FSB back to desired ammount(Mine is 471x8.5multi=4.0Ghz). 8. Set CPU Reference to desired ammount (Mine for 4ghz is 1.3). 9. Set MCH Reference to desired ammount (Mine for 4ghz is also 1.3). 10. If needed Keep raising MCH core and CPU Termination until stable.

******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******
Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.5 ]
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz............................[ 471 x 8.5 ]
CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 471 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******
CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ] imo, anything over 450fsb needs 50/100 and up skew.
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 100ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******
Performance Enhance.............................[Standard]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400MHz]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D]
Memory Frequency 800............................[xxx]<--depends on CPUfrequency
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual]
CAS Latency Time................................[ 7]
tRCD............................................[ 7]
tRP.............................................[ 7] <---default timings for my ram
tRAS............................................[ 20 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******
tRRD............................................[ Auto ]
tWTR............................................[ Auto ]
tWR.............................................[ Auto ]
tRFC............................................[ Auto ]
tRTP............................................[ Auto ]
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******
Static tRead Value [ 10 ] ...............[ 9 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 5 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******
Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******
Static tRead Value [ 10 ] ...............[ 9 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 5 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******
Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******
Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore [ 1.21250 ]...................[ 1.3875 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.30 ]<-can raise up to 1.45.
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.57 ]<-can raise up to 1.65
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.863 ]
MCH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[1.30]<-can raise all the way up to 1.42.
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.863 ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ]...................[AUTO]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]...................[AUTO]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[AUTO]
DRAM Voltage [ 1.800 ]...................[ 2.00]
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...................[AUTO]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[AUTO]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[AUTO]


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 

what u all think, okay for my rig?

Looking good


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lowkickqop* 
Thanks, got it working. But bios still freezes when i try to enter bios.

I don't know why it would. I recommend going to Tweaktown and asking the gang there about that at the Gigabyte Forum.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vaatem12* 
Finally stable at 4ghz fellas







it was my references with enough tweaking references ended up at .863 on mch and cpu and i am officially stable at 4ghz with blend, small and large ftt's all passed







also passed intel burn test! completely forgot to take ss's but i obviously have no reason to lie but im gonna run tests tonight and ill post ss's, ill also post my bios info's for future help for people that had the problems i had!

ps: im going to keep overclocking because my i still have room to push with temps, so im gonna shoot for 4.2-4.5







now that i fuly understand my boards references of course.

Good Job vaatem... see, just keep on tweaking a little at a time and you will have success.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vaatem12* 
Uh o, I just failed core 4 after a while running 4.2ghz, yes im up to 4.2ghz now







Anyways, what do i need to change if i fail core 4 on blend? mch?

If you fail on Blend it is most likely MCH Core or MCH Ref is a tad high.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lowkickqop* 
I just oc'd my e8500 to 4.21 at 1.35 stable but i cant seem go to past the 440's fsb mark does anyone have any advice to get it higher?

Once you start past 400MHz FSB you need to start raising vTerm (FSB Volts) and MCH Core. After about 500MHz FSB you will need to start adjusting PLL (Clock Generator) and Refs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lowkickqop* 
How do I do that? Copy them manually?

Look in my sig and download the MIT Form, then use ET6>Tuner>Advanced>Voltages tab to insert the voltages and use Memset to find your memory timings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 








what u all think, okay for my rig?

Go Richard!!!! I didn't know the 250 could rock so hard... I thought it was a revamped 9800...?


----------



## richardbb85

well....i wasn't happy with the 9800 overclocking ability, so i said f it, exchanged back for the gts 250.


----------



## grishkathefool

I push my 9800 pretty well over stock. I guess your extra cores help too.... lucky, lucky man...


----------



## richardbb85

heheh yup









one last step, upgrading to vista 64bit

hope this rig can last me 3+ yrs


----------



## crashdummy35

Okay I have a question. Nothing terribly pressing but I'm just wondering something for my future attempts at 3.9 or beyond.

I went in a fiddled with my Reffs, both CPU & MCH. I set everything to stock then went back in and set them manually to their default values.

My CPU Reff goes from the default of .760 to .783 or something like that--not .800. After setting the fsb to 440 and everything else this (CPU Reff) set itself at .835.

My MCH Reff was set to .800 (next one up) and set itself to .850, after setting all other settings back to the desired values.

Tried to boot 440 x 9 = 39.60
vcore 1.400v/1.376
Term 1.28
Cpu Ref .835
MCH 1.24
MCH Ref .850

No dice. Upped the vcore 1 and got halfway through the Windows load and bsod'ed.

I'm seeing more vcore in my future.

But my question is; at what speed do you consider messing with the Refs--CPU & MCH? Or do you go by fsb? I know everyone's hardware is different but for those who have passed 4.0--who all adjusted their refs?

My chip is topping out already. I can tell by the vcore _leaps_ it takes for stability after 3.5.

What exactly does a reference do anyway? Is it something (voltage) per clock cycle?

I've Googled. But I'm a welder by trade...anything too technical may as well be written in Chinese.

Any English answers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lowkickqop

Does anyone know why I can get stable at 4.0ghz at 1.30 and stable at 4.20 at 1.35 and then i try to go higher and it fails so i return everything back to what it was at when it was stable and now it's no longer stable anymore. I loaded optimized defaults and entered everything back in to the settings when it was stable. So do I have to reset the cmos and take the battery out for 5 mins?

Anyone have any advice for my overclock. Trying to get stable at 4.20ghz The only changes I have made are:
442 fsb
1.35v core
northbridge 1.4v
Ram is at 5-5-5-15
333
2.40B
pci 100


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Okay I have a question. Nothing terribly pressing but I'm just wondering something for my future attempts at 3.9 or beyond.

I went in a fiddled with my Reffs, both CPU & MCH. I set everything to stock then went back in and set them manually to their default values.

My CPU Reff goes from the default of .760 to .783 or something like that--not .800. After setting the fsb to 440 and everything else this (CPU Reff) set itself at .835.

My MCH Reff was set to .800 (next one up) and set itself to .850, after setting all other settings back to the desired values.

Tried to boot 440 x 9 = 39.60
vcore 1.400v/1.376
Term 1.28
Cpu Ref .835
MCH 1.24
MCH Ref .850

No dice. Upped the vcore 1 and got halfway through the Windows load and bsod'ed.

I'm seeing more vcore in my future.

*But my question is; at what speed do you consider messing with the Refs--CPU & MCH? Or do you go by fsb? I know everyone's hardware is different but for those who have passed 4.0--who all adjusted their refs?*

My chip is topping out already. I can tell by the vcore _leaps_ it takes for stability after 3.5.

What exactly does a reference do anyway? Is it something (voltage) per clock cycle?

I've Googled. But I'm a welder by trade...anything too technical may as well be written in Chinese.

Any English answers would be greatly appreciated.


I don't start messing with Ref's till my FSB is over ~450MHz and/or my vTerm gets up around 1.3 or so.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *500x8*

CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.35
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.28
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.5
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: .76
CPU Reference2â€¦â€¦â€¦,,0.800V*...........:<<< .67% Of Vtt

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.28
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: .74
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: 
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.5
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2



Quote:



Originally Posted by *512x9*

CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ .: 1.43175
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.36
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.57
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: .76

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V.............: .70
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...............:
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V.............: 1.5
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2



Quote:



Originally Posted by *500x8.5*

CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ .: 1.3625
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.3
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.5
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: .76

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V.............: .74
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...............:
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V.............: 1.5
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2



Quote:



Originally Posted by *400x8.5*

CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.2000
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.2125
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.25
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: .76
CPU Reference2â€¦â€¦â€¦,,0.800V*...........:<<< .67% Of Vtt

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.2
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: .76
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: .9
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.5
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.1
_No Changes Here or at 400x9_



Quote:



Originally Posted by *500x9*

CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ .: 1.4
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.32
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.5
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: .74

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.34
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V.............: .72
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...............:
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V.............: 1.5
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I don't start messing with Ref's till my FSB is over ~450MHz and/or my vTerm gets up around 1.3 or so.


Thanks grishka. As always, that's exactly the kind of plain and simple answer I was looking for.

Since 440 is tops for me with this ram I'll focus on vcore and MCH...


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


Does anyone know why I can get stable at 4.0ghz at 1.30 and stable at 4.20 at 1.35 and then i try to go higher and it fails so i return everything back to what it was at when it was stable and now it's no longer stable anymore. I loaded optimized defaults and entered everything back in to the settings when it was stable. So do I have to reset the cmos and take the battery out for 5 mins?

Anyone have any advice for my overclock. Trying to get stable at 4.20ghz The only changes I have made are:
442 fsb
1.35v core
northbridge 1.4v
Ram is at 5-5-5-15
333
2.40B
pci 100


Sorry, low, it forgot to answer you.

Fill out an MIT Form (link in my sig) so that we can see the complete picture. Post the results as a QUOTE, it makes it easier to read.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


Does anyone know why I can get stable at 4.0ghz at 1.30 and stable at 4.20 at 1.35 and then i try to go higher and it fails so i return everything back to what it was at when it was stable and now it's no longer stable anymore. I loaded optimized defaults and entered everything back in to the settings when it was stable. So do I have to reset the cmos and take the battery out for 5 mins?

Anyone have any advice for my overclock. Trying to get stable at 4.20ghz The only changes I have made are:
442 fsb
1.35v core
northbridge 1.4v
Ram is at 5-5-5-15
333
2.40B
pci 100


If your oc fails and throws everything off, F7 isn't always enough bro.

Clear your CMOS by either removing the battery for a few minutes (5-15) or shorting them by touching a metal object (screw driver or butter knife) to the pins. They are two exposed pins to the bottom right of the board. *The manual shows you.*

Unplugged. Press start button for 20 seconds-- to discharge. Open case and ground yourself by touching the metal back. Hold metal object on the pins simultaneously for like 20 seconds. Button up. Plug in. Start. Load Optimized Default Settings in bios. Go from there.

Clearing CMOS isn't always needed after a failed attempt but sometimes it is.


----------



## grishkathefool

I have noticed that with our boards, simply turning off* and unplugging the PSU and Power Button Discharging clears the CMOS. I have never had to pull the batter or short the pins.

Am I wrong or under the wrong impression? Has anyone else noticed this?

_*my PSU has an on/off switch on it_


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I have noticed that with our boards, simply turning off* and unplugging the PSU and Power Button Discharging clears the CMOS. I have never had to pull the batter or short the pins.

Am I wrong or under the wrong impression? Has anyone else noticed this?

_*my PSU has an on/off switch on it_


Really?

Everyone always told me to remove the battery. But that's too much trouble so the couple of times I cleared CMOS I just shorted them. You know...Lazy Texan Style.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
Really?

Everyone always told me to remove the battery. But that's too much trouble so the couple of times I cleared CMOS I just shorted them. You know...Lazy Texan Style.

No doubt, that is one of the few complaints I have regarding my board... the battery placement is horrendous. Hide the daggum thing behind the GPU, that makes sense.


----------



## vaatem12

same for me, sometimes i have to unplug it a couple times and switch off psu but it works for me too. and btw it dosnt reset cmos i dont think it just actually randomly boots up more than half of the time after you plug it up giving you a chance to reset your settings









But i have a question, Im completely stable at 4ghz almost stable at 4.25ghz now







BUT now when i run 3dmark06 it freezes computer up kinda half way through, sup with that? that wouldnt mean im NOT stable would it? any idea whats going on? maybe i need to reinstall 3dmark or some ****? confusing..and kinda upsetting//weird..


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vaatem12* 
same for me, sometimes i have to unplug it a couple times and switch off psu but it works for me too. and btw it dosnt reset cmos i dont think it just actually randomly boots up more than half of the time after you plug it up giving you a chance to reset your settings









But i have a question, Im completely stable at 4ghz almost stable at 4.25ghz now







BUT now when i run 3dmark06 it freezes computer up kinda half way through, sup with that? that wouldnt mean im NOT stable would it? any idea whats going on? maybe i need to reinstall 3dmark or some ****? confusing..and kinda upsetting//weird..









refresh my memory, what do you mean by completely stable?

3d freezing might mean that you aren't stable. But, it might mean that your GPU isn't stable, or that your drivers are corrupt... could mean a few things.


----------



## supaspoon

I mentioned it earlier, but can repeat since you guys are on the subject. But plugging your case's reset button to the cmos reset pins is a handy little trick.

Reset cmos? Push a button = done.


----------



## vaatem12

completely stable as in passing intel burn, running p95 11 hours, etc etc..but 3dmark06 freezes...makes NO sense. ill do some tests real fast and check it....

i.e. put on stock settings and see if it fails etc.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


I mentioned it earlier, but can repeat since you guys are on the subject. But plugging your case's reset button to the cmos reset pins is a handy little trick.

Reset cmos? Push a button = done.










Neat trick, but I use my reset button to Reset when I get a freeze during boot when I am testing a new overclock...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


completely stable as in passing intel burn, running p95 11 hours, etc etc..but 3dmark06 freezes...makes NO sense. ill do some tests real fast and check it....

i.e. put on stock settings and see if it fails etc.


Hmmm... then you might first try un/installing your GPU drivers.

Also, are you running 3d06 with default settings? I haven't ever had an issue running default, but have had failures when changing settings.


----------



## grishkathefool

*I will be on Vacation starting Tomorrow (7/24) through the following Saturday.

I hope you all well and good clocking. I doubt seriously that I will be allo... er, have access to the internet during that time. Will be at the beach with my wife, kids, and in-laws.

So, see you all in a week!!

G*


----------



## crashdummy35

Have fun bro.


----------



## NoGuru

Don't forget the arm flotey's Grish


----------



## booby219

i am able to get 3.5 stable








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=615035


----------



## vaatem12

Nvm on that 3d06 freeze because instability, it was bad drivers i installed right after trying to update once i hit 4.03, Just rolled back one set which run great and im currently gettin 18,651 3dmarks on 06 default settinfs (1280x1024)! Also basically stable at 4.25ghz and have settings saved. just havnt finalized it, been finishing up completely adjusting to 4.03. Also i must say this feels great not thinking i was able to get passed 3.9 now to running 4.25 only waiting to get A TRUE so i can run 4.50Ghz







Which i boot at easily, just havnt stabilized it


----------



## crashdummy35

Nice job booby219. Nice oc.

And glad you got everything sorted out vaatem12.

I just scared the crap out of myself.

Another forum told my to try leaving my cpu multi at the stock 10.5 and just rasing my fsb a bit to get 3.6 first. So I went to 333, the second option, and got into Windows at 1.232v which is less than my board gives this cpu on Auto for the stock 2.8. So I said hell "Why not go for the gold and left my multi at 10.5 and raised my fsb to like 380-something until I got 4GHz and set my voltages as the same ones that almost get me 3.9....

My pc posted but after trying to boot I saw a screen I've never seen before. (Camera's in my girl's car so no pic). It was all black and had a box in the middle giving my system specs and showed my cpu at 4GHz but no boot or anything.

Tried to reset and enter bios but only got a black screen with a flashing white cursor at the top.

Had to reset CMOS.

Man that scared the crap out of me.

Edit: Should have just gotten the E8400


----------



## NoGuru

Crash just RMA it and say it kept bsod on you.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Crash just RMA it and say it kept bsod on you.


I would but I threw everything but the box away.

Would they take it with just the box and the heat sink?

Know what...I'm calling them in the morning.

Maybe I'll get a better chip next time round.


----------



## Abrajam

Finally 10 runs on Linx Stable!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


I would but I threw everything but the box away.

Would they take it with just the box and the heat sink?

Know what...I'm calling them in the morning.

Maybe I'll get a better chip next time round.


If that does not work you could always sell it here.


----------



## crashdummy35

Sweet oc abrajam.

Looks good.

At that voltage you've got room to go even higher by it a bit me thinks.

Congrats.

True NoGuru. I may just give it to my sister though. She got one of my old "boxed pc's, an HP Pavillion that has an E7300 in it I believe. But before I do I need to get another video card first.


----------



## richardbb85

sup guys

anyone know if i could reinstall my OS while my external HD or an USB drive?


----------



## lowkickqop

Here is my stable overclock 4.21 at 1.375 Volts. What i'm not sure I understand is I was able to get it stable at 1.35 volts but now it won't get stable at 1.35v anymore. Does anyone have any suggestions for me on how to get it stable on lower volts? My ram timing is RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel RAM Speed : 532.9 MHz (5:6) @ 5-5-5-15. Don't know if thats good or not.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


sup guys

anyone know if i could reinstall my OS while my external HD or an USB drive?


You should be able to but I have not done it. I do know the USB has to be a certain size like 256mb or something.


----------



## richardbb85

my CD-drive is down at the moment, so my only available options are my external hard drive and usb drive

i heard it take forever with the usb. i can't find a guide on how to use the external hard drive.


----------



## NoGuru

This is the best I could find. http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/0...rd-disk-drive/


----------



## denmason

This board is much easier to clock up than the old P5K. Gotta love it, been Prime95 steady for the last 4+ hours at 500 x 9 @ 4.5. and validated CPU-Z. Temps are fine with a max of 61C
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=616822


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denmason* 
This board is much easier to clock up than the old P5K. Gotta love it, been Prime95 steady for the last 4+ hours at 500 x 9 @ 4.5. and validated CPU-Z. Temps are fine with a max of 61C
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=616822

Glad you took my advice and welcome to the club brother.

Edit: NM just seen the super Pi post. Still great OC.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
This is the best I could find. http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/0...rd-disk-drive/

ty very much, will give that a try tonite









+rep


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denmason* 
This board is much easier to clock up than the old P5K. Gotta love it, been Prime95 steady for the last 4+ hours at 500 x 9 @ 4.5. and validated CPU-Z. Temps are fine with a max of 61C
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=616822

nice overclock, i wish mine can get up that high

lol


----------



## lowkickqop

What do I want my ram timing set at for my overclock? its at 4.21 with 444 fsb 333 latch 2.40B at 1066. In CPU-Z it's showing a timing of 5:6 My settings right now are 5-5-5-15 Do I want different timings can anyone give me the timings to put in. Thanks.

Here are my settings:

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:. +0.5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.16GHz (333x9.5) >4.21

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 333 >444
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 700mv
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 700mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto >disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [400MHz] >333
System Memory Multiplier ..............: Auto 2.66B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................5
tRCD .........................................5
tRP'...........................................5
tRAS..........................................15

Advanced Timing Control <<<<<<< ALL AUTO
tRRD...........................................4
tWTR..........................................4
tWR............................................6
tRFC...........................................72
tRTP...........................................4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:0

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................

Channel A <<<<<<<< ALL AUTO
Static tRead Value.........................:8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-line Calibration ....................: [Disabled]
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................:1.22500V >1.375
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200v.......: <<< auto
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500v.......: << auto
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.760v.......: <<< auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100v...........: << auto >1.35
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760...........; <<< auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: <<< auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: <<< auto
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: <<< auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800v............: 2.100v >2.2
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: <<< auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< auto

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Enabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


What do I want my ram timing set at for my overclock? its at 4.21 with 444 fsb 333 latch 2.40B at 1066. In CPU-Z it's showing a timing of 5:6 My settings right now are 5-5-5-15 Do I want different timings can anyone give me the timings to put in. Thanks.


It's fine. You can run different dividers but not a big deal. To run a 1:1 you would lower the multi.

Edit: I was having some wine with the wife and thought, I should try for 5.0 which did not work at got scolded for. So I must wait till I can afford new parts. DAM


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


What do I want my ram timing set at for my overclock? its at 4.21 with 444 fsb 333 latch 2.40B at 1066. In CPU-Z it's showing a timing of 5:6 My settings right now are 5-5-5-15 Do I want different timings can anyone give me the timings to put in. Thanks.


What are all of your voltages?
Vcore: bios/cpu-z
CPU Term:
MCH:
Ram:
And what are those sticks rated to run at (the RAM) what voltages? And what speed/timings?

Here's a good way to check an oc's stability in steps like it was explained to me.

After cpu oc (keeping the ram as close to stock as possible) run Small FFT's in Prime95 or Orthos. If you pass Small FFT's then you know the cpu oc is stable and you can then go and oc the ram.

After you bump your ram speed up try the blend test in Prime 95 or Orthos. If you fail you may need to bump your MCH voltage up or your ram voltage. You can also try a different strap 400/333/266.

This has always been my problem because my ram is crap.

Got off the phone with Kingston this morning and they are sending me some replacement sticks, an upgrade for free, to try them and see how fast they go.

But get your cpu oc first. You may not need more vcore/Term. You may be unstable becasue your MCH or ram is off.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It's fine. You can run different dividers but not a big deal. To run a 1:1 you would lower the multi.

Edit: *I was having some wine with the wife and thought, I should try for 5.0* which did not work at got scolded for. So I must wait till I can afford new parts. DAM










That'll do it every time. Lol.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It's fine. You can run different dividers but not a big deal. To run a 1:1 you would lower the multi.

Edit: I was having some wine with the wife and thought, I should try for 5.0 which did not work at got scolded for. So I must wait till I can afford new parts. DAM










i assume u need to go WC to hit 5.0?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


i assume u need to go WC to hit 5.0?


He's barely at 1.23v for 4.12. Takes me that just to run 3.15.... Theoretically he could be at 5GHz by the time he reaches 1.3625 which wouldn't generate enough heat to require WC gear.

That's the good thing about OCN though. When you see people post a batch of golden hardware---that's the time to grab it. Before the companies start binning the stuff.

These forums are amazing.....


----------



## richardbb85

it's amazing how well the E series overclock

i so wish i knew about this chip b4 i bought my 6600 a year ago


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


it's amazing how well the E series overclock

i so wish i knew about this chip b4 i bought my 6600 a year ago


I bought most of the parts for this rig like 2 weeks before I found this forum....

I regret it everyday. Seriously. (Not too badly though, I'm still waaaaaaaay better off than I was in my Dell Dimension Days)

But this place is like a deep well of information.

Like you just mentioned, those EO stepping E8400/8500's. The cost of a pack of cigarrettes, a dinner out and some Cheetos is the only difference between 3.8GHz @ 1.37v (my E7400) and _OVER_ 4GHz under 1.35v (Golden E84/85's).

But...we're here now and we're armed for the future.


----------



## lowkickqop

I can get it stable at these settings, get it to pass 20 intel burn tests and then when i reboot the computer the overclock fails. Anyone have a clue why?

Here are my settings:

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:. +0.5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.16GHz (333x9.5) >4.21

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 333 >444
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 700mv
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 700mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto >disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [400MHz] >333
System Memory Multiplier ..............: Auto 2.66B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................5
tRCD .........................................5
tRP'...........................................5
tRAS..........................................15

Advanced Timing Control <<<<<<< ALL AUTO
tRRD...........................................4
tWTR..........................................4
tWR............................................6
tRFC...........................................72
tRTP...........................................4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:0

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................

Channel A <<<<<<<< ALL AUTO
Static tRead Value.........................:8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-line Calibration ....................: [Disabled]
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................:1.2250 0V >1.375
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200v.......: <<< auto
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500v.......: << auto
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.760v.......: <<< auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100v...........: << auto >1.35
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760...........; <<< auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........: <<< auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: <<< auto
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............: <<< auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800v............: 2.100v >2.2
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: <<< auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< auto

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Enabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


----------



## richardbb85

god dam it

i installed x86 twice thinking that's 64bit, just wasted almost 1 hr n half
















just took a quick search

x86 is 32 bit, and 64 is 64 bit

hahah, f me in the arsssss


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


I can get it stable at these settings, get it to pass 20 intel burn tests and then when i reboot the computer the overclock fails. Anyone have a clue why?

Here are my settings:

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:. +0.5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.16GHz (333x9.5) >4.21

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 333 >444
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 700mv
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 700mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto >disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [400MHz] >333
System Memory Multiplier ..............: Auto 2.66B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................5
tRCD .........................................5
tRP'...........................................5
tRAS..........................................15

Advanced Timing Control <<<<<<< ALL AUTO
tRRD...........................................4
tWTR..........................................4
tWR............................................6
tRFC...........................................72
tRTP...........................................4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:0

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................

Channel A <<<<<<<< ALL AUTO
Static tRead Value.........................:8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-line Calibration ....................: [Disabled]
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................:1.22500V >1.375
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200v.......: <<< auto
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500v.......: << auto
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.760v.......: <<< auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100v...........: << auto >1.35
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760...........; <<< auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: <<< auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: <<< auto
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: <<< auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800v............: 2.100v >2.2
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: <<< auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< auto

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Enabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]



Install the f10 beta bios i had that issue when id reboot my overclock would fail for no reason i installed tbe beta f10 bios and issue went away. And you need to turn some of those autos off mainly cpu pll and cpu term it adds way to much not safe for the cpu.


----------



## almighty15

I think it's time to RMA this unstable piece of ****....

Had Nvidia chipsets all my life and when I decide to swap my 780i for a cooler, more friendlier overclocking P45 chipset board it gives me nothing but ****.

Wont even boot with my 1150Mhz DDR2 RAM and wont even overclock anymore, had it at 3.6Ghz and now it wont even boot at 3Ghz no matter how much voltage or things i give it...

Not impressed


----------



## NoGuru

Lowkick check out the specs in my sig they will help you get a look at what to use.

almighty15 maybe you could trade for the UD3P? It's a downgrade price wise but the Extreme seems to give you trouble so.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Lowkick check out the specs in my sig they will help you get a look at what to use.

almighty15 maybe you could trade for the UD3P? It's a downgrade price wise but the Extreme seems to give you trouble so.


Moving back to an Nvidia chipset


----------



## almighty15

Sod it im keeping it, gonna lose to much money on it.

Now the problem, RAM!!

My current Geil Black Dragon RAM was holding my so i bought some Apogee GT 1150Mhz RAM which is rated at 1150Mhz - 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1v

Now the board doesn't boot with it installed, it just keeps looping and looping and looping in a continuous loop.

The Memory support list on the gigabyte website says has Apogee 1100Mhz ( 50mhz less then my RAM ) list as being compatible.

I'm running the latest BIOS and have also tried an older one, now i've tried to run Corsair Dominator 1066Mhz RAM in this board before and it never worked









If i can get it running with the new i'll be laughing









Any idea's??


----------



## NoGuru

You can't get to BIOS? I hope its not bad slots.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You can't get to BIOS? I hope its not bad slots.

Nah it wont even get to BIOS, the old 800Mhz memory works fine though


----------



## Bal3Wolf

have you tried using old ram and upping the ram voltage to like 2.1 or whatever your new ram requires.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


have you tried using old ram and upping the ram voltage to like 2.1 or whatever your new ram requires.


Yep, still no good


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I have a ? for you guys how bad would it hurt running 2x 4980s in crossfire on this board in 8x ? i got a 24inch lcd so i play games at 1920/1080.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


I have a ? for you guys how bad would it hurt running 2x 4980s in crossfire on this board in 8x ? i got a 24inch lcd so i play games at 1920/1080.


Quite bad depending on the game but the improvment in performance would out weigh the loss


----------



## Bal3Wolf

http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=761&p=1
they arent that bad of a hit it seems and only around 5-8% slower then full 16x on both cards.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=761&p=1
they arent that bad of a hit it seems and only around 5-8% slower then full 16x on both cards.

I actually tested it myself with a GTX 260, 95% of games will be fine but there's a set few which suffer from it quite bad, Crysis, Flight Sim X and the STALKER series all suffer a bad hit when running x8x8

What most people dont relise is that the PCIEX is used to send information to the GPU and if you have a game that streams heavily ( like the games i mensioned above ) the the bandwidth provided by x8 just isn't enough, if you use textures packs on games ( I have Crsysis with Rygels and the STALKER games modded to hell with texture packs ) then you _*WILL*_ notice a drop in performance and that drop gets bigger and bigger as the resolution increases.


----------



## almighty15

Right guys what setting do I need to change to get her stable?

Already run memtest and the memory is nice and stable

I've run 3.7Ghz before and is more then enough Vcore but prime95 fails the small FFTs right away with the settings in the screen shot below :


----------



## redalert

try upping cpu termination


----------



## NoGuru

Almighty your volts seem out of wack but I am not familiar with your chip.
PLL 1.86 mine is 1.57
vcore 1.64







seems very high
cpu term should be just under vcore so 1.61
MCH 1.24 is low


----------



## almighty15

Still crashed so I dropped her down to 3.6Ghz and she's running Prime95 now with no problems, Vcore under load is 1.52v down from 1.61v!!! massive drop!!

This board really needs a LLC option in the BIOS


----------



## solidsquirrell

is it normal for the ud3p to keep power to the usb ports, even after the system is shut off?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Still crashed so I dropped her down to 3.6Ghz and she's running Prime95 now with no problems, Vcore under load is 1.52v down from 1.61v!!! massive drop!!

This board really needs a LLC option in the BIOS









lol funny the extreme seems like a paperweight with alot of copper maybe try to send the extreme back and get the EP45-UD3P im running 1150mhz in mine no problem.


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Stupid question here. I know this motherboard doesnt support SLi. but due to that will it affect the performance from my GTX295? Since that is SLI on 1 card i wouldnt think so but i am not sure. there are a few games i play that actually run better when i disable 1 of my video cards rather then leaving them in SLi mode


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Still crashed so I dropped her down to 3.6Ghz and she's running Prime95 now with no problems, Vcore under load is 1.52v down from 1.61v!!! massive drop!!

This board really needs a LLC option in the BIOS









Wait that chip is 2.13 running at 3.6







I'd say the chip is about maxed out. Might get a little more but not much. Did you bump up your cpu term?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st* 
Stupid question here. I know this motherboard doesnt support SLi. but due to that will it affect the performance from my GTX295? Since that is SLI on 1 card i wouldnt think so but i am not sure. there are a few games i play that actually run better when i disable 1 of my video cards rather then leaving them in SLi mode

The "SLI" of the GTX 295 is done on card. I used mine on a P45 chipset just fine.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st* 
Stupid question here. I know this motherboard doesnt support SLi. but due to that will it affect the performance from my GTX295? Since that is SLI on 1 card i wouldnt think so but i am not sure. there are a few games i play that actually run better when i disable 1 of my video cards rather then leaving them in SLi mode

What is the question???


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
What is the question???

If running a GTX295 on this board will affect its performance since the board doesnt have SLi support


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st* 
If running a GTX295 on this board will affect its performance since the board doesnt have SLi support

No it will run fine. Just won't be able to use SLI.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Wait that chip is 2.13 running at 3.6







I'd say the chip is about maxed out. Might get a little more but not much. Did you bump up your cpu term?

Dude I had it at 4Ghz on my 780i boards... Vdroop on this board is killing it









CPU is on 'AUTO' as i have no clue what to set it at or how to tell if I have set the right amount _*OR*_ what it does


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Dude I had it at 4Ghz on my 780i boards... Vdroop on this board is killing it









CPU is on 'AUTO' as i have no clue what to set it at or how to tell if I have set the right amount _*OR*_ what it does










Ok did you bump your cpu term to 1.61? I would give the NB a bump to.


----------



## almighty15

Just seen a thread about a beta BIOS for this board called F9a so i thought sod it i'll try it out......my new memory actually works in the board now












































And it has less Vdroop and is more stable





































Sexy RAM


----------



## richardbb85

wait what

less vdrop? can someone else confirm this?


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


wait what

less vdrop? can someone else confirm this?


How can they when as far as I know i'm the only one with an Extreme


----------



## richardbb85

lol, nm then

didn't notice that

i wish there was less vdrop with this board, so i dont have to run 3.85ghz with 1.55v


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Use load line then you wont need to use as much vcore.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Use load line then you wont need to use as much vcore.


gona play around with that right now


----------



## almighty15

Getting there slowly, what else shall I change?

So much easier with this new RAM as it can take speed


















Most of things except DRAM Volate, Vcore, CPU Term and MCH are still on 'AUTO'

Is that bad?

Is there any more settings that can add stability instead of increasing the Vcore?


----------



## solidsquirrell

is it normal for the ud3p to keep power to the usb ports, even after the system is shut off?

and yes, i know stupid question.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*


is it normal for the ud3p to keep power to the usb ports, even after the system is shut off?

and yes, i know stupid question.


Yes, it's normal


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Yes, it's normal










thank you sir.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell* 
thank you sir.

No worries















What score do you get in 3DMark
The reason i ask, is I'm trying to decide if i need a Q9650


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
No worries















What score do you get in 3DMark
The reason i ask, is I'm trying to decide if i need a Q9650









i have mark vantage, have yet to install it, new partition. I'll PM you my results


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell* 
i have mark vantage, have yet to install it, new partition. I'll PM you my results









Cheers dude


----------



## lowkickqop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Install the f10 beta bios i had that issue when id reboot my overclock would fail for no reason i installed tbe beta f10 bios and issue went away. And you need to turn some of those autos off mainly cpu pll and cpu term it adds way to much not safe for the cpu.

Will the beta f10b bios work on the rev UD3P 1.1? And is it safe to have LLC enabled, I heard it was bad on C2D?

*Edit*

The download link I found only has one file on it, when i downloaded the F9 bios it had 3 files. Anyone have a link where I can get the F10b Bios with all 3 files?


----------



## richardbb85

i dun see how having LLC enabled can harm the PC


----------



## lowkickqop

I think it does on E8400 E8500 and E8600's because it over volts the cpu.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


Will the beta f10b bios work on the rev UD3P 1.1? And is it safe to have LLC enabled, I heard it was bad on C2D?

*Edit*

The download link I found only has one file on it, when i downloaded the F9 bios it had 3 files. Anyone have a link where I can get the F10b Bios with all 3 files?


Too me it's almost the same as doing a Pencil mod, and people do that all the time








I also heard, if your v-core is not too close to the max v-core volts it should be fine!
*I use it*. In windows i get 1.312v v-core and it doesn't move








And at 1.312v i thing I'm safe









Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


i dun see how having LLC enabled can harm the PC


The way they say it can harm the CPU, is you loose the protection from voltage spikes!


----------



## richardbb85

so this board just won't let me OC up to 3.9 no matter what i bump up

god dam it


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Too me it's almost the same as doing a Pencil mod, and people do that all the time








I also heard, if your v-core is not too close to the max v-core volts it should be fine!
*I use it*. In windows i get 1.312v v-core and it doesn't move








And at 1.312v i thing I'm safe









The way they say it can harm the CPU, is you loose the protection from voltage spikes!


i had LLC enabled earlier for a few run, i think it was worst than having it "disabled".


----------



## richardbb85

ohh yea, i saw something new in bios

HPET, should i have that enable/disable?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


I think it does on E8400 E8500 and E8600's because it over volts the cpu.


It's good to be safe bro.

I never used it until it was fully explained to me and I learned about the 45nm voltages.

Let's say you enable LLC and load 1.25v in bios as the vcore. Windows shows 1.245 (just as an example here). That's a droop of .05 still--you will always have a bit. That's_ your_ boards particular droop. So you figure, if your boards going to over correct it'll be by .05v.

Your chips (all 45nm chips) max voltage is actually 1.45 per Intel's data sheets. So 1.4 would be the voltage required before you would have a spike large enough to actually push you to the voltage limit.

If you are under 1.3265 (the max VID, which is NOT the max voltage that chip can take 24/7) .05 would put you no where near the voltage limit. Let's say you have 1.248 in bios and 1.243 in CPU-Z with LLC and the droop was .05, any spike would put you at 1.248....

Check this out. I'll bet if you load optimized defaults in bios and leave everything on auto including vcore. Boot into Windows at stock speeds and timings and look in CPU-Z the board is giving your chip more vcore than you have going through it now in Windows.

At stock speeds (2.8 for me) and everything on auto with no LLC my board gives my chip 1.328 volts. I can go all the way up to 3.1 at less voltage than that with LLC enabled--1.232....and be fully stable.

All LLC does is remove the massive droop (requiring less constant voltage) and minimize fluctuations going under and out from under loads.

But in the end it's your call.


----------



## NoGuru

reps to crash. I wish we could sticky that. Very well put.

Here is the BIOS menu. http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/
I use F10b


----------



## sintricate

What's the best way to pull my voltage settings in windows, like you guys have done it? I don't want to use ET6.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


What's the best way to pull my voltage settings in windows, like you guys have done it? I don't want to use ET6.


sintricate good to see ya. ET6 is the only way I know.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
sintricate good to see ya. ET6 is the only way I know.

How's it going?

I see people posting up their settings like this http://www.overclock.net/6774309-post4606.html

Was that done manually? I want to display all my settings in windows like that.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
How's it going?

I see people posting up their settings like this http://www.overclock.net/6774309-post4606.html

Was that done manually? I want to display all my settings in windows like that.

Got it. Go back a few pages and look for Grishkathefools posts in his sig is the template.

Edit just found it.


----------



## sintricate

Thanks for the template... I was hoping it wasn't done manually lol. I'm testing something out with ET and when you go in the bios, everything is still on auto and ET only shows a few of the voltage settings in windows.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Until you figure out all the manual settings, it helps to set those still on Auto to Normal.
And if you Qflash to the F10b BIOS your quads Vcore won't tend to fluctuate in windows.

Here are Stable 4.25GHz Settings for your board and CPU, which was done on air.


----------



## sintricate

My Q9550 is a special case.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Special as in special ed?


----------



## Dryadsoul

NM double post.......


----------



## almighty15

Finally getting the hang of this board now, Man Intel chipsets are hard work compared to Nvidia ones


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Special as in special ed?


You could say that. Doesn't OC like it should.

Using this board I've taken my E8400 to 4.6GHz stable but this damn Q9550 just doesn't want to go high at all. Just when I think she's stable, something happens and I have to start over again. It was stable at 3.8 but then all of a sudden it wouldn't boot at 3.8 and I didn't even change anything. It's like my processor or board is moody lol.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


You could say that. Doesn't OC like it should.

Using this board I've taken my E8400 to 4.6GHz stable but this damn Q9550 just doesn't want to go high at all. Just when I think she's stable, something happens and I have to start over again. It was stable at 3.8 but then all of a sudden it wouldn't boot at 3.8 and I didn't even change anything. It's like my processor or board is moody lol.


Could be the high voltage is slowly degrading your Quad?


----------



## sintricate

I wouldn't say 1.36v is enough to degrade anything. I would hope not.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


I wouldn't say 1.36v is enough to degrade anything. I would hope not.


You don't know though, aint 1.36 on Intel max safe limit?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


You don't know though, aint 1.36 on Intel max safe limit?


That's what they say. I'm sure it's perfectly fine voltage wise. I hope so because it's lapped


----------



## almighty15

Got it running alot better now, managed to get 3.6Ghz stable with .100mv less then I used to !!!

Max temp under 100% load is 39c


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


reps to crash. I wish we could sticky that. Very well put.

Here is the BIOS menu. http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/
I use F10b


Thanks NoGuru.

But all the credit really goes to TwoCables, grishkathefool, dennyb, Bal3Wolf, and all the others who have taken the time to really help me learn these things along the way.

I always try and rep the folks because what I've learned here has become invaluable to me.


----------



## almighty15

I've just had a scan though this thread and is it just me? But am I the _ONLY_ guy with a EP45 Extreme? Were's all the other users?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


You could say that. Doesn't OC like it should.

Using this board I've taken my E8400 to 4.6GHz stable but this damn Q9550 just doesn't want to go high at all. Just when I think she's stable, something happens and I have to start over again. It was stable at 3.8 but then all of a sudden it wouldn't boot at 3.8 and I didn't even change anything. It's like my processor or board is moody lol.


This board is an easy OCer for C2D's, but C2Q's take considerably more work to get stable. 
It rocks my E8500 to 5GHz, but til I falshed to the F10b BIOS I couldn't get my quad past 3.9GHz. 
The Q9650 clocks better on this board than the Q9550 though..


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


You don't know though, aint 1.36 on Intel max safe limit?


1.365 is the max VID (Voltage IDentification) for 45nm chips. What that means is, basically, they have to be able to run stable under a full load at _at least_ that voltage when Intel tests them.

There are some E7xx & E8xx chips around here with insanely low VIDs--in the low 1.2's--because each chip is individual. That's why it's a good idea to use Core Temp to see what your particular chips VID is before you start the oc process. The lower it is, the better your changes at hitting a good oc at low voltages because the chip runs stable under load at low voltages to begin with; the higher it is the more vcore it'll take because the chip needs more volts to run stable from the get go.

1.45 is actually the absolute max vcore stated on Intel's spread sheet but that comes with a warning: You are outside the chip's operational range for voltages and could cause degradation/or kill it.

Here's a thread showing what vcores people have been running threw 45nm chips and there's been not one instance of degradation even at 1.4:

45nm Voltages.


----------



## sintricate

How do I know which latch to use? I've always used 333MHz but I don't even know why


----------



## Dryadsoul

For Bus speeds over 400MHz you're better off with 400Mhz Latch and 2.00D Memory Multi.


----------



## stiv

Im thinking of getting this board as i would like to push my q9550 a little bit higher, How much of a disadvantage would it be for for crossfire as 1 of the slots is running x8? I are going to upgrade to to a dx11 card when they are released but would probably be looking at going crossfire again later on.
Will i notice a decrease in performance with crossfire?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
How do I know which latch to use? I've always used 333MHz but I don't even know why









For me they are all the same i use the one gets me the memory speed i want. Im over 400fsb and on a 333 latch right now if i remmber right.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stiv* 
Im thinking of getting this board as i would like to push my q9550 a little bit higher, How much of a disadvantage would it be for for crossfire as 1 of the slots is running x8? I are going to upgrade to to a dx11 card when they are released but would probably be looking at going crossfire again later on.
Will i notice a decrease in performance with crossfire?

I just looked into the crossfire at 8x reviews i found showed about 5% slower then full 16x slots but would depend on the game.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


For me they are all the same i use the one gets me the memory speed i want. Im over 400fsb and on a 333 latch right now if i remmber right.


Is there any difference at all? There has to be a difference between 200MHz and 400MHz. What is this speed measuring anyway?


----------



## stiv

Thanks i checked some reveiws myself and you are right, it will probably be even more with the 
newer cards. Really wanted to give this motherboard a try to


----------



## Abrajam




----------



## sintricate

Might want to run more than 4hrs... I've had many OC's show errors after 4hrs.


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Finally getting the hang of this board now, Man Intel chipsets are hard work compared to Nvidia ones









honestly ill have to second you on that one.. i have bene useing nvidia based chipsets since nForce 2. this is my first intel based chipset and man its a pain... then again this is also the first quad i have OC'd

Still trying to get my system pushed to 4.0 with my T.R.U.E. but couldnt get 3.8 stable enough but 3.6 has been smooth for almost 3 months now


----------



## Abrajam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Might want to run more than 4hrs... I've had many OC's show errors after 4hrs.


yeah i ran a 6hour run already but now i am going to try 8 to 10 hours!


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Abrajam*


yeah i ran a 6hour run already but now i am going to try 8 to 10 hours!










personally i would settle for nothing less then a 24/hr burn but 16-20 hours is good


----------



## almighty15

Grrrr.......3.8Ghz is stable......on core 0
















Core 1 wont have any of it









Any tips to try and coax Core1 into stability?


----------



## lemans81

Anyone know what the safe voltage limits on the board are?


----------



## rmvvwls

I tried emailing Gigabyte to request a list of safe voltages, but they just told me "Leave them on normal"
I've seen people take the MCH to 1.8 (I think), I leave mine at 1.4. Most other voltages I just set to auto


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


1.365 is the max VID (Voltage IDentification) for 45nm chips. What that means is, basically, they have to be able to run stable under a full load at _at least_ that voltage when Intel tests them.

There are some E7xx & E8xx chips around here with insanely low VIDs--in the low 1.2's--because each chip is individual. That's why it's a good idea to use Core Temp to see what your particular chips VID is before you start the oc process. The lower it is, the better your changes at hitting a good oc at low voltages because the chip runs stable under load at low voltages to begin with; the higher it is the more vcore it'll take because the chip needs more volts to run stable from the get go.

1.45 is actually the absolute max vcore stated on Intel's spread sheet but that comes with a warning: You are outside the chip's operational range for voltages and could cause degradation/or kill it.

Here's a thread showing what vcores people have been running threw 45nm chips and there's been not one instance of degradation even at 1.4:

45nm Voltages.


rep'ed again Great post's I know people can learn from them.
By they way I am so proud of my chips VID 1.21


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


rep'ed again Great post's I know people can learn from them.
By they way I am so proud of my chips VID 1.21











My vids 1.20







and its 65nm


----------



## richardbb85

mine is 1.225


----------



## richardbb85

i just realized my memory is clocked at 5 6 6 16 from the 5 5 5 15 i used to get

is it becuz i am at 3.8ghz?


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
i just realized my memory is clocked at 5 6 6 16 from the 5 5 5 15 i used to get

is it becuz i am at 3.8ghz?

I would say because you have upped your FSB to run at 3.8Ghz it has also upped your RAM speed and the board has perhaps loosened the timings to gain stability


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


rep'ed again Great post's I know people can learn from them.
By they way I am so proud of my chips VID 1.21










Thanks NoGuru. Appreciate the support.

1.21 nice. Mine's 1.256...lame


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Thanks NoGuru. Appreciate the support.

1.21 nice. Mine's 1.256...lame










Whats the moaning about? My 65nm chip is 1.36


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Whats the moaning about? My 65nm chip is 1.36









But that's a 65nm chip...mine's 45nm. You can pump like 1.5 into that thing. If I put 1.5 into this E7400 I could fry eggs on my Vendetta.


----------



## richardbb85

this mod bug will never end

now i am thinking about going crossfire just for the heck of it, lol.


----------



## lowkickqop

is there anything in the bios that makes this my Ream Temp temp's higher than normal? I am idling at 48 and loading at 61 full load at stock speeds.


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
But that's a 65nm chip...mine's 45nm. You can pump like 1.5 into that thing. If I put 1.5 into this E7400 I could fry eggs on my Vendetta.

oh yea I forgot about that. I got my Q6600 at 3.6GHz @1.37 hmmm maybe i should go higher lol

see what happens when they take away your nano meters you also lose your volts ... demand them back


----------



## afzsom

Currently on the F7 BIOS, will that properly support the Q9550's half multiplier?


----------



## d3v0

how is the vdroop on this board? Mine should be arriving soon, expect a full workup (see: spreadsheet) with my overclocking results with my Q6600 G0 1.2875VID.


----------



## NoGuru

All the BIOS will support half multi. There is newer bios'es though.

The vdrop is not good on this board but you can enable LLC to help with it.


----------



## d3v0

Hmm, I am worried LLC will make my Q6600 light on fire


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


Hmm, I am worried LLC will make my Q6600 light on fire










No it will be fine. It only affects 45nm when you crank them up with 1.4 volts or more.


----------



## dennyb

Hey Supaspoon, G and No G -Thanks to you guys I am now getting much better results in my overclocking endeavors. I have been checking your settings and methods of implementing them for the past 2 weeks while waiting on a replacement fan controller. I swiped supa's CPU ref and MCH Ref settings and they have allowed me to reduce the main voltages in BIOS and still get stable clocks. The best thing is my temps have improved greatly. I just tested 4.0Ghz with less voltage than I had been required to use and ofcourse got better temperatures as a bonus









I am hoping that during the next week or two to retest 4.1--4.2 with lower volts and temps. If that plays out as well as the 4.0 retest,I just might be getting some new and higher STABLE clocks and still have decent temperatures


----------



## NoGuru

Nice job big D. Glad to here it.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Go Denny Boy.............see what a weekend with family will do for ya.


----------



## richardbb85

i don't think vdroop is that bad on this board


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


No it will be fine. It only affects 45nm when you crank them up with 1.4 volts or more.


Hmm, could you confirm that? I'm running 1.3625Vcore with LLC and I'm a bit nervous to increase it further. My Q9550 won't do 4gHz on that voltage.


----------



## stasio

BIOS updated:

GA-EP45-Extreme - F9b
GA-EP45T-UD3R - F7b
GA-EP45T-UD3P - F8b
GA-EP45-UD3R - F10f
GA-EP45-UD3P - F10e

Info: AHCI ROM 1.20E
Info: ALT + F12 - flash backup BIOS
Info: "Backup BIOS image to HDD" now standard [Disabled]
Info: Q-Flash update to ver.2.13


----------



## Dryadsoul

See this  TT post  by stasio before flashing to F10e just yet..


----------



## kimosabi

Is there a need for flashing to F10e? I just flashed to F9 and no problems yet.


----------



## slickwilly

I am still having issues with my audio
I have R&R winxp twice, I got the latest drivers off of the gigabyte web sit and still I have no volume, I get sounds but at max volume you have to put your ear up to the speakers to here it.

I called Gigabyte tech, they claim this mother board needs speakers with their own amp.
What kind of speakers are being used on the UD3P ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Hmm, could you confirm that? I'm running 1.3625Vcore with LLC and I'm a bit nervous to increase it further. My Q9550 won't do 4gHz on that voltage.


All I can tell you is that it has been discussed numerous times throughout this thread with analysis articles on the topic. And I have read every page in this thread. But for confirmation you will have to read yourself.

Stasio thanks for the update. reps

Slickwilly I wish I could help but I use a Soundblaster card.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Is there a need for flashing to F10e? I just flashed to F9 and no problems yet.

No need if you're having no hardware problems.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
I called Gigabyte tech, they claim this mother board needs speakers with their own amp.
What kind of speakers are being used on the UD3P ?

I use 2 2x12" and 2 2x14" cabinet speakers run through an Onkyo surround sound amp.


----------



## NoGuru

Not happy with the new BIOS right now. It will not work with my OC. Think I might go back to F10b.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Not happy with the new BIOS right now. It will not work with my OC. Think I might go back to F10b.


Let us know if you have the same "Going back to previous BIOS denied" problem that stasio had.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


All I can tell you is that it has been discussed numerous times throughout this thread with analysis articles on the topic. And I have read every page in this thread. But for confirmation you will have to read yourself.


Hmm, got to page 52 and Robilar stated this:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I expect Eric will chime in with the technical explanation on LLC but in a nutshell, at idle, LLC causes severe voltage spikes. The older 65nm chips are far less voltage sensitive and thus are unaffected.

The 45 nm chips can be damaged by this effect. I fried an E8400 after about two weeks of running a moderate overclock on an asus board using LLC.

In my experience, the guys that are clear about it being dangerous tend to be the most experienced benchers at XS. Fellows like Fugger stay far away from it and he cooks hardware for giggles.

I agree that in theory LLC can provide much lower required vcore under load, but idle seems to be where the issue lies.


Ich bin confused.


----------



## Dryadsoul

I've found that with my Q9550, using F10b eliminates the idle spike.


----------



## stasio

Also new BIOS :
GA-EP45C-UD3R - F5e
GA-EP45-UD3L - F6b
GA-EP45-UD3P (rev. 1.6) - FDa


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Hmm, got to page 52 and Robilar stated this:

Ich bin confused.

Yes it can be dangerous but from what I have learned is for a 24/7 OC it should be fine as you will most likely not be pumping an excessive amount of volts through it.
Now for benching and extreme overclocking, LLC is a definite no no.
I used to think of LLC as bad to but from all the facts and testimonials I have yet to talk with one person who has burnt up a chip with LLC enabled.


----------



## kimosabi

3.9gHz fail on the third core. Again. Am I forgetting something or is it normal to have to run that high Vcore on a C1?



RAM is good for it, PCIE 100mHz, 400latch, No LLC. 50ps CPU skew and 100ps MCH skew. Temps are 63-65C @ load.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


Also new BIOS :
GA-EP45C-UD3R - F5e
GA-EP45-UD3L - F6b
GA-EP45-UD3P (rev. 1.6) - FDa



Stasio!!! Hey, welcome to the thread....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


3.9gHz fail on the third core. Again. Am I forgetting something or is it normal to have to run that high Vcore on a C1?

RAM is good for it, PCIE 100mHz, 400latch, No LLC. 50ps CPU skew and 100ps MCH skew. Temps are 63-65C @ load.


I don't know the differences between a C1 and any other stepping. But I don't think that you should need that much for a 45nm quad to run at 3.9GHz. I can tell you that your CPU Term is probably low, your PLL seems high for such a low clock, and your vCore shouldn,t need that much. A q9550 isn't that different than a q9650, right? Maybe *denny* can offer some suggestions??

*
OH, HI!! From Ocean Isle. I lucked into a bit of connectivity, though it won't be more than today, probably.* Just wanted to stop in and check things out. Seems like you all have things well in hand. See you all in a few more days, Sat. Night maybe?


----------



## redalert

yea thats alot of vcore for only 459 FSB


----------



## crashdummy35

No LLC that's why, me thinks.

This [email protected] E7400 can do _4GHz_ on 1.42v....with LLC and that's saying something because this chip is a true dud. After 3.4 it takes leaps and bounds of vcore to get stable.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


I am still having issues with my audio
I have R&R winxp twice, I got the latest drivers off of the gigabyte web sit and still I have no volume, I get sounds but at max volume you have to put your ear up to the speakers to here it.

I called Gigabyte tech, they claim this mother board needs speakers with their own amp.
What kind of speakers are being used on the UD3P ?



I solved the problem, I bought a creative X-Fi extreme gamer sound card.


----------



## kimosabi

Hey thanks grish, red and crash. When I ran Duos it was mostly easy peasy with this board. E8500 @ 4.2gHz was done on one night but I can't seem to get the hang of this Quad.


----------



## NoGuru

Does anyone have the F10b BIOS I can get from them? I erased it opps.


----------



## redalert

if its not a memory problem then you must have a crappy cpu . I know with my Q9450 on the UD3P I needed 1.34 for 3.68 (460 FSB) LLC off and for 3.8 (475 FSB) I needed 1.33 with LLC on to be stable but temps were crap at 3.8 with my Noctua when I still had it. I been meaning to try messing with it again since it has a TRUE black on it now.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Stasio!!! Hey, welcome to the thread....

I don't know the differences between a C1 and any other stepping. But I don't think that you should need that much for a 45nm quad to run at 3.9GHz. I can tell you that your CPU Term is probably low, your PLL seems high for such a low clock, and your vCore shouldn,t need that much. A q9550 isn't that different than a q9650, right? Maybe *denny* can offer some suggestions??

*OH, HI!! From Ocean Isle. I lucked into a bit of connectivity, though it won't be more than today, probably.* Just wanted to stop in and check things out. Seems like you all have things well in hand. See you all in a few more days, Sat. Night maybe?


Hi Kimosabi- I use LLC so I may not be any help at all,but if you want my BIOS #'s for a 9650 @ 4.0 then---
445x9
V-core- 1.29375
CPU Term- 1.260
CPU Ref- .83 (set with term @ stock value 1.200)
MCH Core- 1.24
MCH Ref- .80 (set with term @ 1.200 stock)
everything else at "Normal"----
Max Temps were58/55/54/54

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


No LLC that's why, me thinks.

This [email protected] E7400 can do _4GHz_ on 1.42v....with LLC and that's saying something because this chip is a true dud. After 3.4 it takes leaps and bounds of vcore to get stable.


I can't clock diddley without LLC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Hey thanks grish, red and crash. When I ran Duos it was mostly easy peasy with this board. E8500 @ 4.2gHz was done on one night but I can't seem to get the hang of this Quad.


Ya, these Quads are a bit tough to get the hang of. 4 boilers in the same space as the 2 in a dual. If you need help with temps I think I have finally found a multi step solution. I have been plagued by temp problems until a few days ago. I bot a high CFM Fan for the HeatSink-A Lamptron 45 watt fan controller-Used the 89CFM fan from the Dark Knight as an additional case fan- and what helped a bunch was using supaspoon's Ref guide from this thread. He uses .83CPU Ref and .80MCH Ref. Both set when term is at stock . That way they scale up when you then set term to the value needed. Those values have allowed me to achieve higher clocks with less voltage. Hope this helps you and if I can be of assistance --I'm here---O' when I test I move my PC to a LARGE cool room with plenty of air transfer. Helps a lot---mvm,you are watercooled

edit: Don't know much about C1 stepping-heard they are tough to clock--I generally try to set Term (after setting Refs) to somewhere around 0.030v below V-core. Then I set MCH Core about 1 notch below Term --test those values in small fft-adjust to get stability- then test same in blend and adjust MCH Core as necessary


----------



## stasio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Does anyone have the F10b BIOS I can get from them? I erased it opps.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/277052-post204.html


----------



## NoGuru

Thanks stasio! reps


----------



## solidsquirrell

oh gawd, i just realized how quickly this thread gets updated, wow.

how is the FDa (rev1.6) BIOS handle the vdroop with LLC disabled?


----------



## WarGasm

Hey guys, got my UP3P last week but only since recently put it in and MAN there are so many options, anyway I have a e2180 on it right now so Im just playing around with it until I get my Q9550...and I seem to cant get more than 3.4 ghz for some reason....and only 3.0 stable.......halp plz....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WarGasm*


Hey guys, got my UP3P last week but only since recently put it in and MAN there are so many options, anyway I have a e2180 on it right now so Im just playing around with it until I get my Q9550...and I seem to cant get more than 3.4 ghz for some reason....and only 3.0 stable.......halp plz....


Ok fill out our application and tell us the specs for the chip such as max temps and volts.


----------



## BradleyW

am back from holiday and i want a 4890 1GB because my games are sticking with only 512mb vram on my 4870. Is that why some games stick on full graphics? do i need 1GB vram?


----------



## BradleyW

Is 2.4v for the MCH a danger to its health?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Is 2.4v for the MCH a danger to its health?

Low 1.3's is pretty hardcore...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Is 2.4v for the MCH a danger to its health?









you mean 1.4 right. If not 2.4 goes kaboom.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 







you mean 1.4 right. If not 2.4 goes kaboom.

He's at 2.4. I think someone may have unintentionally misinformed him.

Hope you're having a good morning NoGuru.

I got some good news today. Cleared finally to go back to work after August 2nd.

**Edit: Lol, ACHILLEE5. I'm with NoGuru....time you showed that Q9650 who's boss







***


----------



## ACHILEE5

Just got the Q9650








Did someone say just "Double the Volts"


----------



## NoGuru

Things are good thanks Crash. Glad to here someone is still got a job.

AC with the 9650, rock on. Let's see what that bad boy can do M8.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


AC with the 9650, rock on. Let's see what that bad boy can do M8.


Just about too pull it all to bits now. Then I'll be back for help


----------



## BradleyW

Is 2.4v too much? what should i back it down to and remain stable at 3.6ghz?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Is 2.4v too much? what should i back it down to and remain stable at 3.6ghz?


2.4 is waaaaaaaaay too much.

What fsb are you running?

***Edit: Start at 1.20v. Test it with a blend test. But at the *most* 1.24 should get you stable. grishka and dennyb steered me away from my massive overvolting of my NB a while back. I was at like 1.36 for a 400 fsb. That's unnecessary. Breaking 400 (upwards of 440/450) is where the voltages come into play more.

At 400fsb I got all the way up to 4.01GHz on MCH 1.220v, but this dud of a chip requires outrageous vcore so I just backed down. Right now I'm at MCH 1.20v, 400 x 9.5 = 3.8Ghz.


----------



## BradleyW

FSB @400x9=3.6GHz


----------



## PowerTrip

Yes, 2.4v is way too much. I wouldn't go over 1.4v

For the UD3P, 1.3v MCH is enough for anything up to 500 FSB.
I'm using 1.28 for 471 fsb.

For 400, i would say 1.24v-1.26 is enough.


----------



## BradleyW

I will set it to 1.4 for now. Could this be the reason to why my games are sticking and lagging?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


Yes, 2.4v is way too much. I wouldn't go over 1.4v

*For the UD3P, 1.3v MCH is enough for anything up to 500 FSB.*
I'm using 1.28 for 471 fsb.

For 400, i would say 1.24v-1.26 is enough.


This...

If your cpu is stable under IBT/Linx linpack and small FFT's then you know the vcore is good.

If you are failing Blend tests then you know it's the NB or RAM at fault.

Edit: you are probably "dirtying" the signal with too much voltage. It's not stable, not fully.

Linpack, Blend, MemTest86+...use them all before you call it stable. CPU + NB + RAM = Fully Stable.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PowerTrip* 
Yes, 2.4v is way too much. I wouldn't go over 1.4v

For the UD3P, 1.3v MCH is enough for anything up to 500 FSB.
I'm using 1.28 for 471 fsb.

For 400, i would say 1.24v-1.26 is enough.

^^^^^He is right on --1.26v is plenty of MCH for 400FSB. I only use 1.20 for 400FSB


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


^^^^^He is right on --1.26v is plenty of MCH for 400FSB. I only use 1.20 for 400FSB


1.2? nice one. I am going to lower mine. Could my high NB voltage be the reason to why my games are sticking?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


1.2? nice one. I am going to lower mine. Could my high NB voltage be the reason to why my games are sticking?


My guess is YES--Ram (north bridge) problems are a main cause of freezing--sticking- Lower it to 1.26 and see how it does. I have never been above 1.3MCH

edit I try to run term about 0.02/0.03v below V-core


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Hi Kimosabi- I use LLC so I may not be any help at all,but if you want my BIOS #'s for a 9650 @ 4.0 then---
445x9
V-core- 1.29375
CPU Term- 1.260
CPU Ref- .83 (set with term @ stock value 1.200)
MCH Core- 1.24
MCH Ref- .80 (set with term @ 1.200 stock)
everything else at "Normal"----
Max Temps were58/55/54/54

Ya, these Quads are a bit tough to get the hang of. 4 boilers in the same space as the 2 in a dual. If you need help with temps I think I have finally found a multi step solution. I have been plagued by temp problems until a few days ago. I bot a high CFM Fan for the HeatSink-A Lamptron 45 watt fan controller-Used the 89CFM fan from the Dark Knight as an additional case fan- and what helped a bunch was using supaspoon's Ref guide from this thread. He uses .83CPU Ref and .80MCH Ref. Both set when term is at stock . That way they scale up when you then set term to the value needed. Those values have allowed me to achieve higher clocks with less voltage. Hope this helps you and if I can be of assistance --I'm here---O' when I test I move my PC to a LARGE cool room with plenty of air transfer. Helps a lot---mvm,you are watercooled

edit: Don't know much about C1 stepping-heard they are tough to clock--I generally try to set Term (after setting Refs) to somewhere around 0.030v below V-core. Then I set MCH Core about 1 notch below Term --test those values in small fft-adjust to get stability- then test same in blend and adjust MCH Core as necessary

Incredible advice.

I clocked in your 4gHz settings and I'm now stable @ 3.9, small fft. Well an hour atleast. I enabled the LLC too. The Vdroop was getting even more silly the more Vcore I pumped in so LLC it is. My Vcore is quite high right now, 1.40 LLC so I'll notch it down ASAP now that I know that running without LLC is useless on this chip.

So it's in the reference settings the secret lies. I would never have guessed that, I barely touched them on my Duos.

Thanks for providing me with a, so far, stable platform for that last 100mHz stretch.


----------



## BradleyW

sorry, my mch is actually set at 1.24v

Edit: i need to ask a couple of questions please. I want a 1GB 4890 but i have 32 bit XP. Will i not have enough system memory? It will only read about 2.5GB i think. Should i use XP 64 bit til i can get vista 64 bit for christmas?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
My guess is YES-

Got it, but I'm getting bsod with your settings with Intel Burn Test


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Got it, but I'm getting bsod with your settings with Intel Burn Test









Ummm, don't use IBT?







I have never tried IBT, toooo much heat . I only use small fft and blend. They are troublesome enough for me

edit: I have been struggling all day trying to get 4.2 stable in sm fft. Might be on the right track now


----------



## ACHILEE5

OK, now using Prime95








Lost core 2 twice so
I have backed it off to 4GHz and upped the V-core , CPU PLL to 1.57 and the v term up to 1.3
Now have been running P95 for 10 minutes on small and it is holding








V-Core in windows shows 1.328v and I'm getting 59c at the hottest core


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
OK, now using Prime95








Lost core 2 twice so
I have backed it off to 4GHz and upped the V-core , CPU PLL to 1.57 and the v term up to 1.3
Now have been running P95 for 10 minutes on small and it is holding








V-Core in windows shows 1.328v and I'm getting 59c at the hottest core









Sweet, My chip is very good as far as voltage. It sucks on temps tho









It just takes playing with them to find out what they like. You're off to a good start.


----------



## ACHILEE5

My E8500 liked volts to, I'm wondering if it is the board?
But anyway








Yep, that's enough testing for tonight








I'm off to Play GTA4, as it's a Quad Core Game








See if it crashes








22 minutes Prime95 Small stable!


----------



## vaatem12

What should i update next? heres my specs , also on a budget of about $50 for now and $100 on friday really ready to upgrade something, specs:

ep45-ud3p
q9550 oc to 4.3ghz
4870 xfx 1gb(Upgradebale if i sell the 4870 which is only 2 weeks old)
4gb ocz fatal1ty 1066mhz(dont like this ram too much wish i would have gotten mushkin or something, i really want new ram)(Upgradeable)
x1 80gb seagate(Upgradeable
x1 400gb wd baracudda < wouldnt mind gettin another hard drive to raid one of these with.(So, Upgradeable)
fully modded high rpm fans everywhere fully repainted atx full tower transformer case.
Antec gpu cooler.
Logitech optical mouse still in working condition but from like 2003 with low dps(Upgradeable)
Good enough keyboard
17' Viewsonic oldschool box monitor, but it does have a flat screen and a great picture but its from like 2001 and its the olschool bulky, its not an lcd just a bulky oldschool monitor with a flat screen on it(Needs to be upgraded bad, need a new lcd monitor so bad)


----------



## NoGuru

vaatem12 I would get a new monitor. It would make that graphics card do it's job and look awesome.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824009145


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaatem12*


What should i update next?


*HDD*, I have two drives in raid 0 and a third drive as storage and i also do the full backup to it








All i have to do when i want to make the OS fresh, is boot with Windows disk and choose repair from backup. Takes me 20 minutes to format and restore clean updated OS with all the drivers


----------



## dennyb

@ AC---The pattern that had been serving me so well to 4.1GHz did not hold up for 4.2. The .83 and .80 Refs threw errors . I tried many combinations of lesser value Refs to no avail. Finally I just set the REFS to "normal" and V-core to 1.375 BIOS (1.344 CPUZ) 1.34 Term---1.28 MCH Core and am 2 hrs stable fft. It looks like I probably needed higher Ref values rather than lower. When your having trouble finding the correct #'s "normal" is a good choice sometimes.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824236049
id go with this one if you got the cash i have it and been happy with it so far.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ AC---The pattern that had been serving me so well to 4.1GHz did not hold up for 4.2. The .83 and .80 Refs threw errors . I tried many combinations of lesser value Refs to no avail. Finally I just set the REFS to "normal" and V-core to 1.375 BIOS (1.344 CPUZ) 1.34 Term---1.28 MCH Core and am 2 hrs stable fft. It looks like I probably needed higher Ref values rather than lower. When your having trouble finding the correct #'s "normal" is a good choice sometimes.


Ok mate








What are your temperature differences between cores








Mine at idle are 35c, 35c, 30c, 30c. Cores 1 2 3 4
And i know i mounted that cooler good!
As i just ran Intel Burn Test at got 67c max on the hottest core!
And I'm sure the sensors are fine


----------



## BradleyW

i got a buyer on ocn for my 4870 btw. he is waiting for money off environfone.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


i got a buyer on ocn for my 4870 btw. he is waiting for money off environfone.


What card are you going to get? (for you UD3P)








Or did you sell it to buy my E8500









We are blending with Prime95 now, max temp 53c








20 minutes







still running


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Ok mate








What are your temperature differences between cores








Mine at idle are 35c, 35c, 30c, 30c. Cores 1 2 3 4
And i know i mounted that cooler good!
As i just ran Intel Burn Test at got 67c max on the hottest core!
And I'm sure the sensors are fine










ya, the cores are normal with about 4/5 c difference. More during testing as different cores are on different parts of the test. Man, I'm jealous of your temps. That is the one area where my chip disappoints. Looks like 4.2 stable is going to be all for me til winter. Open windows help ambients







I won't even attempt IBT









What vid did you get?


----------



## dennyb

@ AC--What vid is your chip?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


What card are you going to get? (for you UD3P)








Or did you sell it to buy my E8500









We are blending with Prime95 now, max temp 53c








20 minutes







still running



lol, i was thinking of the GTX275 but it was too expensive. I am going to get the 1GB 4890 at a cheap price brand new. I am getting a huge monitor so i need all the video ram i can get. I also swap about when it comes to graphic cards. It's a hobby of mine. I always like the latest. I do like the 4870 tho. Crysis plays amazing.









Edit=== What do you make of this?

What All-in-one internet security should i buy to cover 2 PC's for a year? I can't use Windows Live OneCare and Norton, they only support 32-bit. I was Thinking of ESET or AVG Internet Security but am not sure.

My last question is, if i reformat, how do i proof that its the same pc to the anti virus company? I want to pay for my anti virus for a year subscription. Normally with winLive Onecare i just type my hotmail account in and it see's that i have a purchased live onecare account running.

Thanks for all the help guy's. sos to jack the thread.


----------



## dennyb

I wasn't aware Windows Live One only supported 32 bit. Are you sure about that? I have it on two 64 bit OS and am not having any trouble.

Ok, I'm vista 64 bit on both


----------



## BradleyW

32-bit XP only
Vista 32 and 64


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@ AC--What vid is your chip?

1.3v








And, all my games run better with this chip


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
1.3v








And, all my games run better with this chip









That's a high vid but you hit 4 no problem


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
1.3v








And, all my games run better with this chip









So what is your target? The vid doesn't seem to matter much on the Q9xxx series and a lot of the higher vid chips seem to run cooler and clock just as well. I got 4200 stable now and max temps in blend were 68/66/64/64. I just may be able to squeeze 4.25 out of it this summer. Maybe 4.3 in the winter with better ambients. We shall see. Any way congrats M8.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
So what is your target? The vid doesn't seem to matter much on the Q9xxx series and a lot of the higher vid chips seem to run cooler and clock just as well. I got 4200 stable now and max temps in blend were 68/66/64/64. I just may be able to squeeze 4.25 out of it this summer. Maybe 4.3 in the winter with better ambients. We shall see. Any way congrats M8.

I'm there mate, 4GHz will do nicely









At the mo, I'm testing with the Blender again as it droped #3 at about 40 minutes. We shall see


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
I'm there mate, 4GHz will do nicely









At the mo, I'm testing with the Blender again as it droped #3 at about 40 minutes. We shall see









If you get the sm fft's (V-core /Term / Refs) stable first ,you will only have to adjust MCH Core in Blend. The sm fft's will also run a few degrees hotter than blend


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
If you get the sm fft's (V-core /Term / Refs) stable first ,you will only have to adjust MCH Core in Blend. The sm fft's will also run a few degrees hotter than blend

Any idea how long until the Blend test loops!

I have heard an hour on blend it good, but idk


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Any idea how long until the Blend test loops!

I have heard an hour on blend it good, but idk










If I get 4 hrs in sm fft, I will have no problem running blend for 8--12 hrs only making adjustments for MCH Core.---These #'s for MCH should be pretty close

4.0=1.24v maybe 1.26v MCH
4.1= 1.28v MCH
4.2= 1.30v MCH


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


If I get 4 hrs in sm fft, I will have no problem running blend for 8--12 hrs only making adjustments for MCH Core.---These #'s for MCH should be pretty close

4.0=1.24v maybe 1.26v MCH
4.1= 1.28v MCH
4.2= 1.30v MCH


Cool








Well i just did an hour of Blend and it was fine


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Cool








Well i just did an hour of Blend and it was fine


















very nice rig!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
very nice rig!

Thanks Brad







I think I'll call it "The Money Pit"









Anyway, you're not doing so bad your self








Your Rig is doing it


----------



## BradleyW

My rig? do u like it? am getting a 4890 soon.


----------



## MingoDynasty

Does anybody know how Gigabyte is with their RMA? I rmaed my UD3P because there were all sorts of things wrong with it from a non working ram slot to randomly failing to post. I mailed it in on July 6th (24days ago), but I haven't heard a single word back from Gigabyte. Is this normal?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MingoDynasty*


Does anybody know how Gigabyte is with their RMA? I rmaed my UD3P because there were all sorts of things wrong with it from a non working ram slot to randomly failing to post. I mailed it in on July 6th (24days ago), but I haven't heard a single word back from Gigabyte. Is this normal?


That's a long time. I've never RMA'ed to Gigabyte but I'd call them. Seriously.


----------



## richardbb85

sup guys


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
My rig? do u like it? am getting a 4890 soon.

The 4890 will be sweet


----------



## afzsom

Couple hours of fiddling last night and I seem to have gotten 4.03GHz stable. MCH and CPU Term (aka VTT) are both roughly 1.26/1.28, and the vCore is 1.31875, though with LLC disabled it droops down to about 1.200/1.216 (reported in CPU-Z). Because it drops so low....is LLC still considered unsafe? I'm going to be running a blend test all day while I'm at work..hopefully it doesn't crash on me.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


Couple hours of fiddling last night and I seem to have gotten 4.03GHz stable. MCH and CPU Term (aka VTT) are both roughly 1.26/1.28, and the vCore is 1.31875, though with LLC disabled it droops down to about 1.200/1.216 (reported in CPU-Z). Because it drops so low....is LLC still considered unsafe? I'm going to be running a blend test all day while I'm at work..hopefully it doesn't crash on me.


Have a look what NoGuru said about LLC








Oh, and i use it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes it can be dangerous but from what I have learned is for a 24/7 OC it should be fine as you will most likely not be pumping an excessive amount of volts through it.
Now for benching and extreme overclocking, LLC is a definite no no.
I used to think of LLC as bad to but from all the facts and testimonials I have yet to talk with one person who has burnt up a chip with LLC enabled.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


Couple hours of fiddling last night and I seem to have gotten 4.03GHz stable. MCH and CPU Term (aka VTT) are both roughly 1.26/1.28, and the vCore is 1.31875, though with LLC disabled it droops down to about 1.200/1.216 (reported in CPU-Z). Because it drops so low....is LLC still considered unsafe? I'm going to be running a blend test all day while I'm at work..hopefully it doesn't crash on me.


Welcome afzsom.Those voltages look good. You should not have any problems running LLC, especially with BIOS voltage well below Intel max. Most guys enable it and no one reports any problem with it


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MingoDynasty* 
Does anybody know how Gigabyte is with their RMA? I rmaed my UD3P because there were all sorts of things wrong with it from a non working ram slot to randomly failing to post. I mailed it in on July 6th (24days ago), but I haven't heard a single word back from Gigabyte. Is this normal?

i RMA'ed my UD3P. Hang on for a week or two after sending the item. You should here something by then.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
The 4890 will be sweet









Hope so, sorry for the double post. I here the 4890 is a warm card. I am getting the XFX version.


----------



## dennyb

Hey guys, checkout my new overclock. It's in my sig









I wasn't even hammered NoG


----------



## crashdummy35

Shweeeeeeeeet....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 







Hey guys, checkout my new overclock. It's in my sig









I wasn't even hammered NoG









That is a very serious OC denny. It brought tears to my eyes. This is why I am proud to call dennyb my friend.



































:yess ir:
















Oh yeah, how do you OC without a drink?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*









Hey guys, checkout my new overclock. It's in my sig









I wasn't even hammered NoG










Nice one dennyb








Watch you dont melt the plastic fan on the cooler


----------



## BradleyW

What's your view on Windows 7 candidate RC 64-bit?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What's your view on Windows 7 candidate RC 64-bit?


I tried and loved it.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Well I'm ok if I want to play Intel Burn








But I haven't tried these settings in games yet


----------



## richardbb85

so my rig wont reboot after i put it in sleep mode.

it feel like it's not getting enough voltage to boot up.

i can boot up fine if i shut down, and boot up. any idea?


----------



## micah_jones

Just bought one of these boards off a member here. CANT WAIT FOR IT TO COME IN!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


so my rig wont reboot after i put it in sleep mode.

it feel like it's not getting enough voltage to boot up.

i can boot up fine if i shut down, and boot up. any idea?


It's probably a setting in Windows.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It's probably a setting in Windows.


so hard to figure problem out like this one


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


so hard to figure problem out like this one


I always had trouble with sleep and hibernate in Vista...I just don't use them.

@ dennyb, that's what I do.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


I always had trouble with sleep and hibernate in Vista...I just don't use them.


I haven't even tried them . I just use shutdown or leave it on

edit : just tryed it and does not work correctly -going to check BIOS settings

edit : I enabled power on by mouse in power management and it sorta works ,slow to come on but it does not shut the PC off like it was before. I don't think I like the sleep feature.


----------



## NoGuru

AC how come all your volts are stock except vcore?


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


I always had trouble with sleep and hibernate in Vista...I just don't use them.

@ dennyb, that's what I do.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I haven't even tried them . I just use shutdown or leave it on

edit : just tryed it and does not work correctly -going to check BIOS settings

edit : I enabled power on by mouse in power management and it sorta works ,slow to come on but it does not shut the PC off like it was before. I don't think I like the sleep feature.


interesting, i guess this is pretty common

repped u 3, lol


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
AC how come all your volts are stock except vcore?

I would go all stock, but it fails IBT higher than 3.9GHz








I'm only getting 1.312v at the v-core in windows








And my temps are good for Intel Burn Test









Am i doing it wrong


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
I would go all stock, but it fails IBT higher than 3.9GHz








I'm only getting 1.312v at the v-core in windows








And my temps are good for Intel Burn Test









Am i doing it wrong









Well for stability I manually put in my volts. But you should bump your term and MCH.


----------



## afzsom

Found some settings that have worked in Blend and I'll confirm with an overnight run with 100 LinX tests...

Q9550 @ 4.03GHz (475 * 8.5)
CPU Voltage: 1.31875v
MCH Voltage: 1.300v
CPU Termination: 1.400v
CPU PLL: 1.500v


----------



## richardbb85

no need to run LinX for that long, lol


----------



## richardbb85

wow

looks like i got 3.9ghz stable, hahahahahahahahaahahahahaah

10 mins into Prime, no error so far

one hr into prime, so far so good


----------



## richardbb85

3.9ghz passed 2 hrs of Prime(Small FTT)

SUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Djghost454

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*





















































3.9ghz passed 2 hrs of Prime(Small FTT)

SUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


Dead sexy!

Now for that elusive 4.0!


----------



## richardbb85

just tried to run Prime at 3.95 and 4.0, both failed within secs. lol

i duno if i should push this any further, here is my setting for 3.9

1.6v
term 1.5
pll 1.71
Mch 1.52
RamV 1.9


----------



## Corder

Guys, could you tell me how to know my MB's bios version? And which one is the best for today?

Also another question after I format my C:\\ with OS and making clean install of Win 7 which drivers for MB should I install in first case or should I ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corder*


Guys, could you tell me how to know my MB's bios version? And which one is the best for today?

Also another question after I format my C:\\ with OS and making clean install of Win 7 which drivers for MB should I install in first case or should I ?


I think you have to disable the splash screen. The one when you boot that says Gigabyte 2oz copper ect. Its in the advance bios features almost at the bottom. I think its called the LOGO "disable it". Now when you boot it should show the bios version.

When you do a clean install you will not have to reinstall the drivers for the motherboard.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well for stability I manually put in my volts. But you should bump your term and MCH.


I'm working on it now mate


----------



## NoGuru

Nice AC. I see your term is in relation to vcore and MCH nice. Should give you a bit more stability.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nice AC. I see your term is in relation to vcore and MCH nice. Should give you a bit more stability.









those settings let go in Blend so I'm now at these








V-Core shows 1.328v in windows








My vid is 1.3v


----------



## Corder

*NoGuru*, thanks, and so which bios is better for now? Is stable F9 good?
I have F8f now


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Corder* 
*NoGuru*, thanks, and so which bios is better for now? Is stable F9 good?
I have F8f now









NP here is a link for stasio with more options. http://forums.tweaktown.com/277052-post204.html
I liked the F9b the best. This F10 I have to change my OC settings to get stable.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 







those settings let go in Blend so I'm now at these








V-Core shows 1.328v in windows








My vid is 1.3v










50 minutes in blend and still holding


----------



## dennyb

CPUZ -"mainboard" tab also tell you what BIOS version you are running


----------



## bluedevil

Ok guys I just got this great board, but only able to keep it at 4Ghz. I was wondering what should I up to get this Q9550 E0 up to 4.3Ghz or higher. Everything is on the specified setting, except the VCORE which is at 1.3v.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Ok guys I just got this great board, but only able to keep it at 4Ghz. I was wondering what should I up to get this Q9550 E0 up to 4.3Ghz or higher. Everything is on the specified setting, except the VCORE which is at 1.3v.


I would start by bringing the Term up to about .030v lower than V-core setting,and try to keep that approximate diff as you increase FSB and those voltages. Set MCH @ 1.26/1.28 for the 470FSB and bump it as much as 1.30 for 500FSB. Set everything else to "normal" rather than "auto"


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


just tried to run Prime at 3.95 and 4.0, both failed within secs. lol

i duno if i should push this any further, here is my setting for 3.9

1.6v
term 1.5
pll 1.71
Mch 1.52
RamV 1.9


with the above setting, am i in any danger zone?


----------



## dennyb

@ Richard--I think 1.55 is the Max V-core for Q6600. I suppose 1.50 Term is ok but not really sure. PLL for P45"s is 1.57max-don't know for your chip. Ram set at the highest allowed by Manu. Mine is 2.1v


----------



## richardbb85

i idle at 1.520v, is that what counts or what i put in bios count?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


with the above setting, am i in any danger zone?


i duno if i should push this any further, here is my setting for 3.9

1.6v
term 1.5
*pll 1.71
Mch 1.52*
RamV 1.9

How are you adjusting these two?

First off that MCH is pretty high bro. People with an fsb of 500 or _over_ rarely go above 1.3/1.32. That's a lot of voltage to the North Bridge.

I don't think you should even have to adjust your PLL at 3.9. Even if you did let's say, the next option (1.57 right?) would be more than enough. But I think you should leave that at stock for now.

Are you running small fft's first to see if the cpu is stable and then trying to run a blend?


----------



## TheWolfe

Hey guys, I just bought and installed my UD3P yesterday. I am now ready to get into OCing.

Just a few questions first.

What and where can I find the latest BIOS?

Do I want to set my BIOS setting to PCI, PEG, or PEG2?

And what else do I need to do before I start OCing?


----------



## crashdummy35

Latest bios. NoGuru says f9 was the best. But f10 is the newest.

Set the bios option for video as PEG--that's the* P*ci *E*xpress *G*raphics. One card should be just the plain PEG.

Also this:

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]

I don't know how you like to run your cpu fan, but, if you are like me and want it at 100% all the time, also disable Smart Fan. I believe it's in the System Health.

Good luck!!!


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


i duno if i should push this any further, here is my setting for 3.9

1.6v
term 1.5
*pll 1.71
Mch 1.52*
RamV 1.9

How are you adjusting these two?

First off that MCH is pretty high bro. People with an fsb of 500 or _over_ rarely go above 1.3/1.32. That's a lot of voltage to the North Bridge.

I don't think you should even have to adjust your PLL at 3.9. Even if you did let's say, the next option (1.57 right?) would be more than enough. But I think you should leave that at stock for now.

Are you running small fft's first to see if the cpu is stable and then trying to run a blend?


let me try 1.32 for MCH


----------



## dennyb

@ Richard--I did not see the MCH setting ,my bad--Crash is right 1.26 or so will be more than enough

Here are the results of an OCCT test--My first time using it. Passed for 1 hr and temps were generally in the mid 50's. Does this seem to be about right? Advantages/disadvantages vs prime 95?








Comments are appreciated


----------



## richardbb85

back both down to what you recommended

running Prime right now, so far so good

thanks man


----------



## Corder

*deleted*


----------



## BradleyW

Is windows 7 RC (free version out now) stable to game on?


----------



## ACHILEE5

All I heard was, it doesn't work with "Punk Buster" 
But most, if not all games should be fine


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Is windows 7 RC (free version out now) stable to game on?


PB was holding off on adjusting to W7 until the final release of W7. But you can check the W7 forums for fixes. Been a while since I've been there because I uninstalled my 3 BETAS. I've got a good grasp of W7 so now I'm just waiting for my pre-ordered Pro to be released.

But W7 is truly the successor of XP. I love it.

W7 Forums.

@richard. Slow and easy... that's how you'll see what your hardware can do and can't do. It's all unique. I dove in and got frustrated so often because I saw all these big numbers and high speeds...but if I've learned anything about oc'ing it's that nothing is guaranteed. You have to kind of coax your rig along. Notes notes and more notes. Keep track of voltages, settings, speeds and took a good long look at them. Keep at it.

I finally hit 4GHz but the voltages were so high I didn't like it--1.41v in CPU-Z for 4.01GHz. Stress temps were outrageous. Low-mid 70's. So, for now, 3.8 is fine.

@ denny. I used OCCT a couple of times. To me it seemed my temps were higher there than in either Orthos/Prime. And I hated that duck quacking when I failed, lol, so I stopped using it. But that oc looks good.


----------



## bluedevil

Well I am up to 4.122ghz now....







I think she may have a wee bit more in her....


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Well I am up to 4.122ghz now....







I think she may have a wee bit more in her....










Nice going BD, what are your temps like?


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Well I am up to 4.122ghz now....







I think she may have a wee bit more in her....










definitely man

go for 4.5


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Well I am up to 4.122ghz now....







I think she may have a wee bit more in her....










Congrats Blue Devil- what are your Term and MCH Core settings--Is the 1.344 BIOS or CPUZ? o' that would have to be BIOS-- Doh


----------



## afzsom

Are you using LLC by any chance on that chip blue?


----------



## bluedevil

Got to 4.25ghz with a 500FSB!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=631674

Temps are around 50C while CPU folding with Xubuntu.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


Are you using LLC by any chance on that chip blue?


Nope.


----------



## afzsom

:s

I'm not using LLC either...I've set 1.31875v in the BIOS and it droops down to about 1.22v under load. I've got 475*8.5 stable, and I'm kinda nervous about my temps. Hitting low 60s already under LinX testing...not much lower for Prime95 Blend.







GPU isn't even in the loop yet until I figure out these temps.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Got to 4.25ghz with a 500FSB!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=631674

Temps are around 50C while CPU folding with Xubuntu.









Nope.


Wow. Awesome job bluedevil. That's some serious work you're putting in.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


:s

I'm not using LLC either...I've set 1.31875v in the BIOS and it droops down to about 1.22v under load. I've got 475*8.5 stable, and I'm kinda nervous about my temps. Hitting low 60s already under LinX testing...not much lower for Prime95 Blend.







GPU isn't even in the loop yet until I figure out these temps.



Gonna amp up my fans a little bit to see if that will bring temps down a bit...







I am gonna go for more!


----------



## richardbb85

nice work blue


----------



## bluedevil

Ok this deserves a cold beer.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=631704


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Ok this deserves a cold beer.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=631704


I second that.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Corder* 
Guys, could you tell me how to know my MB's bios version? And which one is the best for today?

Also another question after I format my C:\\ with OS and making clean install of Win 7 which drivers for MB should I install in first case or should I ?

Everest will tell you your BIOS, as will CPUz, under Mainboard tab.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
What do you make of this?

What All-in-one internet security should i buy to cover 2 PC's for a year? I can't use Windows Live OneCare and Norton, they only support 32-bit. I was Thinking of ESET or AVG Internet Security but am not sure.

My last question is, if i reformat, how do i proof that its the same pc to the anti virus company? I want to pay for my anti virus for a year subscription. Normally with winLive Onecare i just type my hotmail account in and it see's that i have a purchased live onecare account running.

Thanks for all the help guy's. sos to jack the thread.

Rule of Thumb: When purchasing software online ALWAYS write the Key that they provide down somewhere so that if you need it, it is available. Unless you archive your emails something external. AVG, though, is very friendly and you can recover that information online or by phone.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Corder* 
*NoGuru*, thanks, and so which bios is better for now? Is stable F9 good?
I have F8f now










Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
i idle at 1.520v, is that what counts or what i put in bios count?

It is always what is in the BIOS that matters.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Well I am up to 4.122ghz now....







I think she may have a wee bit more in her....










Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Got to 4.25ghz with a 500FSB!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=631674

Temps are around 50C while CPU folding with Xubuntu.









Nope.

Sweet devil. You still have some headroom too, I think.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
I second that.

*Motion carries!!*


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Ok this deserves a cold beer.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=631704

Make that a case of Miller light


----------



## bluedevil

Just tried 530*8.5=4.5Ghz.....nogo. Well at least I am now sitting at 4.3ghz now with great temps!


----------



## grishkathefool

Argh!! Maxed the multi??? Well you could always try inching your way up the FSB.

What were you voltages for CPU Term, MCH Core, and vCore along with your Refs for your 530x8.5 attempt?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Argh!! Maxed the multi??? Well you could always try inching your way up the FSB.

What were you voltages for CPU Term, MCH Core, and vCore along with your Refs for your 530x8.5 attempt?

Oh yeah!
















1.45 CPU VCORE
1.42 CPU Term
1.42 MCH Core










Thank god I have WCing!


----------



## bluedevil

Nope 8*563 won't do it.









Oh well, I love having a 4.4Ghz machine! No sense to move to i7 now! Might as well wait for i9!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Nope 8*563 won't do it.









Oh well, I love having a 4.4Ghz machine! No sense to move to i7 now! Might as well wait for i9!









I meant leave it at max multi and start with the last known highest bootable FSB and work your way up in increments of 2 or 3 MHz.

It seems like your CPU Term and MCH Core a high for a 500FSB... but what do I know about C2Qs... bubkis.. that's what.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

hey blue whats your cpu pll i see your 1.42 CPU Term 1.42 MCH Core but didnt see you listed cpu pll.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


hey blue whats your cpu pll i see your 1.42 CPU Term 1.42 MCH Core but didnt see you listed cpu pll.


I think it's set to normal.....


----------



## afzsom

I'm afraid to up the voltage any higher cause I don't know what the acceptable temp limits are for this chip. I'm already hitting 62C on LinX load with just 1.22v (read on CPU-Z) on load (1.31875v BIOS).









What is the accepted temperature upper boundary?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


I'm afraid to up the voltage any higher cause I don't know what the acceptable temp limits are for this chip. I'm already hitting 62C on LinX load with just 1.22v (read on CPU-Z) on load (1.31875v BIOS).









What is the accepted temperature upper boundary?


100C for 45nm C2xs. 62C is fine for full load. I have to say, though, that .09v is a hell of a vDroop for 775 chip...? Am I wrong?

Also, it has been told to us, and shown in some threads that link to Intel, that the max safe voltage for a 45nm chip is 1.45vCore.... Some crazy bastards have pushed much more than that on air, and are still around to gloat about it.
















But I guarantee that they will all, to a man, refuse to accept any responsibility should you end up nuking your CPU.


----------



## afzsom

It only droops that far cause I'm very wary about enabling LLC. It was fine for my E6600 which, under load, barely dropped at all.

I've heard scare stories about using LLC on 45nm chips and how it's almost instant death for them. So without LLC I can't push much further...and not that I want to considering my mind still can't get past the whole "I'm in the 60s under load and that's getting way too hot" thing from previous chips. :|


----------



## grishkathefool

Well, take this for what it's worth, but I run LLC on all my sets (3.4GHz to 4.25GHz)that are stable. But I certainly suggest that you do what YOU are comfortable with. Oh, and your Best.Thread.Ever link has me crying in my seat atm... thanks for that.


----------



## dennyb

I am 99% sure the max temp for the E8xxx and Q9xxx is 71.4 C. Low 60's in stress tests is very good---especially for a Quad


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Thanks blue i used your mcr and cpu term and i can run my quad at 500fsb now first time i really got this thing in windows over 487 fsb. I havet found how low i can lower my cpu volts it was just temp to see if i could get in windows and stuff.


----------



## dennyb




----------



## dennyb




----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Ok this deserves a cold beer.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=631704


Very noice man. I'm so jealous sometimes seeing some of you 9550 guys getting higher 24/7's than i could pull on the 96.

Would +rep if i could.


----------



## BradleyW

fallout 3 the ending?
when you complete all the alternate endings, is that it? cant you free roam afterwards?


----------



## Abrajam

is amazing how good this board clocks ****!!!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Well, take this for what it's worth, but I run LLC on all my sets (3.4GHz to 4.25GHz)that are stable. But I certainly suggest that you do what YOU are comfortable with. Oh, and your Best.Thread.Ever link has me crying in my seat atm... thanks for that.


Holy [email protected] that Best Thread Ever is hilarious!!!

@abrajam...wow that's a very nice oc dude. Great job.

@grishka I clicked it thinking, "Okay maybe some alright laughs..." Dude, that thread is hilarious from the first post on. "That cool mountain breeze is affecting your voltages, change your wallpaper..."


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


*Holy [email protected] that Best Thread Ever is hilarious!!!*

@abrajam...wow that's a very nice oc dude. Great job.


No doubt, if I had room in my sig for anything else, I would quote the "lap you wallpaper..."

still laughing about that 12 hours later...


----------



## Abrajam

lol thanks dude i love this mobo is the best thing that ever happen to quads and guys like me


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Thanks blue i used your mcr and cpu term and i can run my quad at 500fsb now first time i really got this thing in windows over 487 fsb. I havet found how low i can lower my cpu volts it was just temp to see if i could get in windows and stuff.


Sweet!


----------



## BradleyW

q6600? but your sig?? what?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


q6600? but your sig?? what?


Someone is confused.......


----------



## richardbb85

what temps are you getting blue


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Someone is confused.......










you sir, are correct.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Thanks blue i used your mcr and cpu term and i can run my quad at 500fsb now first time i really got this thing in windows over 487 fsb. I havet found how low i can lower my cpu volts it was just temp to see if i could get in windows and stuff.


Nice bus and ram speed, good work







, done any test for stabilty at that bus and ram speed?


----------



## sintricate

I've got my 9550 to 4GHz right now but it keeps failing in Prime after a short amount of time. It was fine at 3.7GHz with 1.29vcore in CPUZ but when I went to 4GHz and used 1.36vcore in CPUZ with LLC on I keep getting the same results.

I'm not sure where to put my CPU PPL and Termination settings. Right now I'm at 1.630 for PLL and 1.2 Termination. Any recommendations? I'm doing everything I can to avoid going any higher on the Vcore since 1.36 in windows is high enough for my peace of mind.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
I've got my 9550 to 4GHz right now but it keeps failing in Prime after a short amount of time. It was fine at 3.7GHz with 1.29vcore in CPUZ but when I went to 4GHz and used 1.36vcore in CPUZ with LLC on I keep getting the same results.

I'm not sure where to put my CPU PPL and Termination settings. Right now I'm at 1.630 for PLL and 1.2 Termination. Any recommendations? I'm doing everything I can to avoid going any higher on the Vcore since 1.36 in windows is high enough for my peace of mind.

Try 1.320 Term --1.28/1.30 MCH and bring PLL down to 1.57--If that works for you ,you may be able to drop V-core a little


----------



## afzsom

You'll probably need to increase your MCH voltage as you clock up your FSB. And your CPU Termination should follow closely behind your MCH, as they're related.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Try 1.320 Term --1.28/1.30 MCH and bring PLL down to 1.57--If that works for you ,you may be able to drop V-core a little

Just tested it out and had a worker stop in 4 min









I guess I'll just have to go back to 3.6-3.7.


----------



## GJRaksmey

Guys I need help stabilizing my Q6700 at 3.5ghz. I'm stable with Prime 95 Small FFT for 5 hours. But when running LinX with all memory for 20 tests I fail around test 18.

Running at 438 * 8

CPU Vcore - 1.4325 ( 1.408 CPU-Z) LLC On
CPU Term - 1.300
MCH Core - 1.260
DRAM Voltage - 1.900

Everything else is set on normal.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
Just tested it out and had a worker stop in 4 min









I guess I'll just have to go back to 3.6-3.7.

The 1.30 MCH should be plenty for that FSB. The problem lies in the V-core to Term try bumping Term another notch

Set everything else to "Normal"


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJRaksmey*


Guys I need help stabilizing my Q6700 at 3.5ghz. I'm stable with Prime 95 Small FFT for 5 hours. But when running LinX with all memory for 20 tests I fail around test 18.

Running at 438 * 8

CPU Vcore - 1.4325 ( 1.408 CPU-Z) LLC On
CPU Term - 1.300
MCH Core - 1.260
DRAM Voltage - 1.900

Everything else is set on normal.


Start bumping MCH Core

edit : is your DRAM voltage set to manu spec? 2.1v? If not set it at the correct v before bumping MCH


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


The 1.30 MCH should be plenty for that FSB. The problem lies in the V-core to Term try bumping Term another notch

Set everything else to "Normal"


What should I set to normal exactly? I just tried bumping up the Term up one notch but it didn't help.

What should I set manually and what should I leave at "normal"?


----------



## dennyb

Set everything below the Term in the BIOS to Normal except for MCH Core, set it to 1.30v. If this does not work, then go back into BIOS -set Term to stock(probably 1.20) then set CPU Ref to .83 and MCH Ref to .80-- then set Term back to 1.32/1.34


----------



## GJRaksmey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Start bumping MCH Core

edit : is your DRAM voltage set to manu spec? 2.1v? If not set it at the correct v before bumping MCH


Do I set the ram voltage to 1.8v or 2.1 ? It's running at 876mhz right now.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJRaksmey*


Do I set the ram voltage to 1.8v or 2.1 ? It's running at 876mhz right now.


Look on the sticker on the Ram module to see what the Manu. specifies for the voltage setting. Mine is 2.1v See what yours is. If you are undervolted that would most likely be why you are failing the Ram portion of your tests.

Make sure you are running the correct speed (or Slower)and timings

edit: @ Syntricate--you have some overhead to go from your old clock. The voltges on the old clock indicate more--maybe 4.0 maybe a little less, but you should get higher than 3.6/3.7


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Set everything below the Term in the BIOS to Normal except for MCH Core, set it to 1.30v. If this does not work, then go back into BIOS -set Term to stock(probably 1.20) then set CPU Ref to .83 and MCH Ref to .80-- then set Term back to 1.32/1.34


Just tried everything with no luck. I don't think this thing likes 4GHz


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Just tried everything with no luck. I don't think this thing likes 4GHz










You can get some more out of it. Try .1 Gb at a time and walk it up. Be sure the Ram is not Overclocked while making the attempts. Is your PCIe Frequency set at 100? If not it will auto clock and ruin your settings=fail

You might also bring both V-core and term both down a couple of notches. Too much voltage is sometimes as bad as not enough. Just try to keep term about 0.03v below V-core


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


You can get some more out of it. Try .1 Gb at a time and walk it up. Be sure the Ram is not Overclocked while making the attempts. Is your PCIe Frequency set at 100? If not it will auto clock and ruin your settings=fail


At the moment, the ram is highly underclocked and the PCIe is at 100.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


At the moment, the ram is highly underclocked and the PCIe is at 100.


Take smaller FSB steps and try to establish a pattern as you walk it up. Keep term around .03v lower than V-core. Wish we were doing better


----------



## sintricate

Is there a correct speed to use when setting the memory speeds? 200MHz/266MHz/333MHz/400MHz?

Thanks for all the help so far


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Set everything below the Term in the BIOS to Normal except for MCH Core, set it to 1.30v. If this does not work, then go back into BIOS -set Term to stock(probably 1.20) then set CPU Ref to .83 and MCH Ref to .80-- then set Term back to 1.32/1.34


so, you learned what the difference between AUTO and Normal is and didn't share?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Is there a correct speed to use when setting the memory speeds? 200MHz/266MHz/333MHz/400MHz?

Thanks for all the help so far










We live to help. The strap speed should be the one nearest to, but not under, your Bus speed. So, for a 4ooMHz or greater FSB, choose the D strap (4ooMHz). There is some debate once you get over 450Mhz or so about whether D is superior to B, here is a link that pertains, some what, to that.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Is there a correct speed to use when setting the memory speeds? 200MHz/266MHz/333MHz/400MHz?

Thanks for all the help so far










You are very welcome- as for which latch to pick--If I am running 400 or better FSB and can get the correct speed with the multiplyers in that latch, then I use the 400. If not then I use B strap (333) and Pick a multiplyer offered in that strap. It does not seem to make much difference as long as it gets you to the proper speed and works for you. Right now I am running B strap. 445 FSB x 2.4= 1068

edit Grish --when I can't get the Refs to cooperate, I give in and choose normal--never auto


----------



## grishkathefool

and a D strap seems easier to get a hold on for me...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


and a D strap seems easier to get a hold on for me...


Ya, B and D are both high enough to accomodate most situations and they have a good variety of multis


----------



## symple84

I have just completed a build and I am in trouble. Here are my specs:

Q9550 C2Q
Gigabyte - P45-UD3P
Corsair XMS 4 GB RAM
750 W PSU Corsair
HD4890 VaporX
160 GB Samsung

I ordered a WD 640 which arrived DOA so I temporarily used my old drive to test my new computer. At first, I was able to load Vista and install the drivers from the MB and ATI. I tried doing some OC with no luck. The system would reboot and reboot and load VIsta with the normal settings. This morning I go to turn on my PC and all it will do is turn on and go to the Windows Recovery Error screen and when I select Safe Mode or Last Known Config it will flash a blue screen and restart immediately. So as of now, I cannot access Vista. I replaced the HD in my old computer which is C2D and it works perfectly fine. So I am guessing it is a Hardware issue. So far I have tested new RAM, another MB, and another PSU. I dont know where to go from here.

Any ideas, I think it could be the CPU.....


----------



## dennyb

symple84 could you go here
http://www.overclock.net/usercp.php
fill out system specs ? then look In grishkathefools signature and dld MIT for and put your BIOS settings in it. The problem may be BIOS setting related

edit : I think the link is broke -use USERS CP at the top of the page and edit system


----------



## hawaiian_geek

I read on another forum with someone else having a similar problem but it was with a Quad AMD cpu. Try putting the Q9550 into another mobo to see if boots up correctly.


----------



## symple84

I did try using another MB, it did the same thing...tries to load Vista but flashes a blue screen so quick that I cannot read the error.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *symple84*


I did try using another MB, it did the same thing...tries to load Vista but flashes a blue screen so quick that I cannot read the error.


can you get into BIOS at POST? If so, get into BIOS and choose Load *Optimized *Defaults. (not Fail-Safe). If this doesn't work, I you could try running Memtest on your memory to make sure it's good. If your memory is good, and you have loaded Opt. Defaults and still can't log into Win, let us know and we will proceed from there.


----------



## symple84

CPU = INTEL Q9550 
Motherboard = GIGABYTE P45-UD3P 
BIOS Version = NOT SURE
Ram = 2 GB CORSAIR XMS (FOR TESTING)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................:8 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: .5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 2.83

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: 333 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: AUTO
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: DISABLED

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: STANDARD
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: AUTO
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: AUTO
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 7 
tRCD .............................................: 7
tRP............................................... ..: 7
tRAS.............................................. : 20

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 3 
tWTR..........................................: 4 
tWR............................................: 6
tRFC...........................................: 52
tRTP...........................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.225
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.200
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.500
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: .760

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.100
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V............: .760
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: .900
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.500
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 1.800 
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: .900 
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: .900 
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: .900


----------



## symple84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


can you get into BIOS at POST? If so, get into BIOS and choose Load *Optimized *Defaults. (not Fail-Safe). If this doesn't work, I you could try running Memtest on your memory to make sure it's good. If your memory is good, and you have loaded Opt. Defaults and still can't log into Win, let us know and we will proceed from there.


Yes I can access the BIOS and have changed to Optimum Defaults with no luck, also I have changed the memory (initially used G. Skill PC8500). The only hardware that I have not changed is the CPU.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *symple84*


CPU = INTEL Q9550 
Motherboard = GIGABYTE P45-UD3P 
BIOS Version = NOT SURE
Ram = 2 GB CORSAIR XMS (FOR TESTING)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................:8 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: .5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 2.83

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: 333 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: AUTO
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: DISABLED

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: STANDARD
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: AUTO
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: AUTO
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 7 
tRCD .............................................: 7
tRP............................................... ..: 7
tRAS.............................................. : 20

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 3 
tWTR..........................................: 4 
tWR............................................: 6
tRFC...........................................: 52
tRTP...........................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.225
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.200
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.500
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: .760

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.100
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V............: .760
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: .900
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.500
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 1.800 
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: .900 
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: .900 
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: .900


Change the PCIe Frequency from disable to 100

edit : make sure RAM timings and DRAM voltage is correct--maybe 2.1 v


----------



## symple84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Change the PCIe Frequency from disable to 100

edit : make sure RAM timings and DRAM voltage is correct--maybe 2.1 v

tried both things, no luck at all


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *symple84* 
tried both things, no luck at all









Did you say that you tried the CPU in a different board








Was it OK


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *symple84* 
tried both things, no luck at all









The only thing I can think of at this point is to clear the cmos and try to start fresh. Do it exactly like this

Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone


----------



## GJRaksmey

dennyb, I passed 20 LinX Tests!

I set the ram voltage to 2.1v, MCH Ref to 0.803 from 0.760, CPU Ref to 0.823 from 0.760, and CPU Term to 1.300 from 1.2600. CPU vcore is still at 1.4325 and CPU Term is still at 1.300.

Thanks for the help, you da man! Think 20 LinX tests is stable enough?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GJRaksmey* 
dennyb, I passed 20 LinX Tests!

I set the ram voltage to 2.1v, MCH Ref to 0.803 from 0.760, CPU Ref to 0.823 from 0.760, and CPU Term to 1.300 from 1.2600. CPU vcore is still at 1.4325 and CPU Term is still at 1.300.

Thanks for the help, you da man! Think 20 LinX tests is stable enough?

Way to go man. One of those bad boys would be enough for me







. See if you can pass 8 hrs of prime 95 blend


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *symple84* 
tried both things, no luck at all










It would help us out more if you went to your User CP and filled out your System specs so we can see exactly what your are working with.

Then we can make sure that AUTO settings for some things are appropriate. Then we can look into what some settings are supposed to be for some components.

A side point, did you use the same PSU on both boards when you tried the CPU out on the other board?


----------



## symple84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
The only thing I can think of at this point is to clear the cmos and try to start fresh. Do it exactly like this

Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone

I see where it is printed CLR CMOS on the lower right hand side but what should I do. The manual says to use a screwdriver where the battery was located.


----------



## symple84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
It would help us out more if you went to your User CP and filled out your System specs so we can see exactly what your are working with.

Then we can make sure that AUTO settings for some things are appropriate. Then we can look into what some settings are supposed to be for some components.

A side point, did you use the same PSU on both boards when you tried the CPU out on the other board?

I did fill out the system specs. Yes the same PSU was used on both board and the same RAM and the same CPU.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *symple84* 
I see where it is printed CLR CMOS on the lower right hand side but what should I do. The manual says to use a screwdriver where the battery was located.

Touch the screwdriver between the pins for 1 minute--be sure the PC is off and unplugged

Hi NoG- are you recovered from the party?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Touch the screwdriver between the pins for 1 minute--be sure the PC is off and unplugged


yes, this will clear the cmos if done properly. good luck.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *symple84*


I did fill out the system specs.


You must not have hit Save Changes then...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Hi NoG- are you recovered from the party?


teehee..


----------



## symple84

Ok cleared CMOS and put in the settings you provided, still get the blue screen and reboot. I noticed that I tried tuning the dram at 2.1 and will not even post....still very confused

I get to the windows error recovery before the blue screen process


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *symple84*


Ok cleared CMOS and put in the settings you provided, still get the blue screen and reboot. I noticed that I tried tuning the dram at 2.1 and will not even post....still very confused


You said that you have some Gskill 8500s? Put ONE Gskill in Dimm 1, turn rig on, go to BIOS, Load Opt. Settings, and Save and Exit. This will test two things. First, it will tell us if your Corsair RAM is bad or incompatible. Second, it will let us begin to test your DIMMs, since you haven't run Memtest yet.


----------



## symple84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


You said that you have some Gskill 8500s? Put ONE Gskill in Dimm 1, turn rig on, go to BIOS, Load Opt. Settings, and Save and Exit. This will test two things. First, it will tell us if your Corsair RAM is bad or incompatible. Second, it will let us begin to test your DIMMs, since you haven't run Memtest yet.


Done that too....one of the sticks from g. Skill was bad when both 2 gb sticks were installed the rig would not even post but when I removed one it would load until the blue screen. That's why I picked up the corsair ram just in case both g skills were bad.


----------



## dennyb

Grish -I got this from a very good source whose identity I can not divulge. The party NoG went to was a Pirate Party and he went as a parrot


----------



## symple84

When I access the bios again I get an error saying that the system has experienced boot failures because of overclocking or changes in voltages. Last setting in this page may not coincide with current H/W states.

The only changes I did was pcie - 100, dram 2.000, timings 7-7-7-20, and enabled the USB peripherals.

Maybe it is the mobo afterall, since it's not accepting any changes.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *symple84*


when i access the bios again i get an error saying that the system has experienced boot failures because of overclocking or changes in voltages. Last setting in this page may not coincide with current h/w states.

The only changes i did was pcie - 100, dram 2.000, timings 7-7-7-20, and enabled the usb peripherals.

Maybe it is the mobo afterall, since it's not accepting any changes.


rma?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *symple84*


When I access the bios again I get an error saying that the system has experienced boot failures because of overclocking or changes in voltages. Last setting in this page may not coincide with current H/W states.

The only changes I did was pcie - 100, dram 2.000, timings 7-7-7-20, and enabled the USB peripherals.

Maybe it is the mobo afterall, since it's not accepting any changes.


Try gaining access again . I get that some times after making a lot of changes. Are you sure the Ram timings are correct. Sometimes it is slow to accept changes

Are you saving before you exit?


----------



## dennyb

You do know to hit F 10 to save and exit or your changes won't take effect


----------



## symple84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Try gaining access again . I get that some times after making a lot of changes. Are you sure the Ram timings are correct. Sometimes it is slow to accept changes

Are you saving before you exit?


Yes I set up the corsairs at 7-7-7-20 now and before that I set up the gskills at 5-5-5-15. I have tried several times but it seems that any voltage above 1.900 will not run on the bios. If I change it above those voltages it will reboot reboot and not even post....and that was with both rams.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


You do know to hit F 10 to save and exit or your changes won't take effect


i always use to forget to do this. sometimes i would hit the Esc key and think my changes are saved.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *symple84*


Yes I set up the corsairs at 7-7-7-20 now and before that I set up the gskills at 5-5-5-15. I have tried several times but it seems that any voltage above 1.900 will not run on the bios. If I change it above those voltages it will reboot reboot and not even post....and that was with both rams.



I'm outta gas here. I can't think of anything else to try. Sorry I wasn't able to help you


----------



## symple84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I'm outta gas here. I can't think of anything else to try. Sorry I wasn't able to help you


No problem, you think just RMA it and try a new one?


----------



## BradleyW

RMA may be the best bet here. it would officially rule out the board or not.


----------



## richardbb85

i just clock my system back to 2.4, not feeling any slower than 3.9

***


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *symple84*


No problem, you think just RMA it and try a new one?


If some of the other guys don't figure it out ,then I guess you will have to. Stay with the thread a while longer, there are folks here who have forgotten more than I will ever know. They might get you going


----------



## BradleyW

and if they dont get you going, i would suggest RMA. something is critically wrong here and its out of our hands by the looks of it.


----------



## dennyb

I thought of one more thing. See if you can boot to the OS disc and try a repair. You will have to change boot order in BIOS


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


i just clock my system back to 2.4, not feeling any slower than 3.9

***


Really.

I felt it when I went from 3.8 back to 2.8 to regroup and re-plan. I always have a ton of [email protected] open (WMP, FF with like 15 tabs open, note pad, paint) when figuring my next assault on my cpu...

@dennyb, you guys have thrown everything but the kitchen sink at that guy's board.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Touch the screwdriver between the pins for 1 minute--be sure the PC is off and unplugged

Hi NoG- are you recovered from the party?


Hi guys, yeah the party was great thanks. Was shooting my bow all day "hunting season is getting close".
I'm trying to catch up on the thread but there was like 9 pages so I will be with you soon.

EDIT:You might want to flash the BIOS, it's the only thing I have not read.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *symple84*


Done that too....one of the sticks from g. Skill was bad when both 2 gb sticks were installed the rig would not even post but when I removed one it would load until the blue screen. That's why I picked up the corsair ram just in case both g skills were bad.


hmmm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *symple84*


When I access the bios again I get an error saying that the system has experienced boot failures because of overclocking or changes in voltages. Last setting in this page may not coincide with current H/W states.
To my knowledge this message always accompanies a BSOD when you go to BIOS afterwards.
The only changes I did was pcie - 100, dram 2.000, timings 7-7-7-20, and enabled the USB peripherals.

Maybe it is the mobo afterall, since it's not accepting any changes.


 Hrmph, thing is, it doesn't work on your other MoBo either, right?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Hi guys, yeah the party was great thanks. Was shooting my bow all day "hunting season is getting close".
I'm trying to catch up on the thread but there was like 9 pages so I will be with you soon.

EDIT:You might want to flash the BIOS, it's the only thing I have not read.


I know that feeling, NoG, took me a while to catch up last night. As for the BIOS, I don't think that is an issue. If his board is rev 1.0 or 1.1 then it is prolly stock F8 and that works fine.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Thanks Lads, BIOS Version *F5*
Do i *need* to update?
I seem stable at the clocks i wanted











Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


If his board is rev 1.0 or 1.1 then it is prolly stock F8 and that works fine.


If we are talking UD3*R* Mine Rev 1.1 come with F5


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah not worried about the version as much as everything is installed correctly. Even from the factory things can go wrong.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


If we are talking UD3*R* Mine Rev 1.1 come with F5










I don't know what we are talking about. He hasn't posted his system yet, so I was working on the assumption that it was a UD3P....?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *symple84*


i have just completed a build and i am in trouble. Here are my specs:

Q9550 c2q
gigabyte - p45-ud3p
corsair xms 4 gb ram
750 w psu corsair
hd4890 vaporx
160 gb samsung

i ordered a wd 640 which arrived doa so i temporarily used my old drive to test my new computer. At first, i was able to load vista and install the drivers from the mb and ati. I tried doing some oc with no luck. The system would reboot and reboot and load vista with the normal settings. This morning i go to turn on my pc and all it will do is turn on and go to the windows recovery error screen and when i select safe mode or last known config it will flash a blue screen and restart immediately. So as of now, i cannot access vista. I replaced the hd in my old computer which is c2d and it works perfectly fine. So i am guessing it is a hardware issue. So far i have tested new ram, another mb, and another psu. I dont know where to go from here.

Any ideas, i think it could be the cpu.....



Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


i don't know what we are talking about. He hasn't posted his system yet, so i was working on the assumption that it was a ud3p....?


 ud3p


----------



## NoGuru

I have to go take a UD3P







BBL


----------



## grishkathefool

teehee... that's it, expose my ignorance again, denny.

ok... still the he did say that he moved the CPU from the UD3P to another MoBo and had the same issues, right?


----------



## symple84

Yes it is a UD3P....

Here is exactly what happen....
Tried installing Windows 7 on WD640 Black, installation could not find the hard drive after trying to install drivers - no luck, appears to be DOA.

Next, I take my old hard drive from my old computer and connected to my new rig. Powered on and it started to reboot constantly. Removed g skill 2GB stick left one stick in rig. Everything worked fine, got into Vista - installed drivers for HD4890 and mobo drivers. Tried to do some overclocking in BIOS with no luck. When I tried to OC at 3.00 it would only reboot twice and revert back to previous working BIOS. Turned off computer went to bed.

Woke up this morning. Computer would not post at all, removed RAM from yellow slot to red slot, tried different sticks no luck. Finally. it would load the Windows Error Recovery, but when I would go into Safe Mode or any other mode it would blue screen and restart. So as of this morning, I cannot get into VIsta at all. However, when I put the hard drive back into my old computer it works perfectly fine.

Another thing to mention, when I tried installing Windows 7, the installation process was reallly slow to the point were I dont think something is even right. It took almost 10 minutes to run the first few steps of Windows 7. But again, on my old computer it took about 2 minutes to load the exact same steps.

Hope this gives more insight on the issue.


----------



## symple84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
teehee... that's it, expose my ignorance again, denny.

ok... still the he did say that he moved the CPU from the UD3P to another MoBo and had the same issues, right?

right I moved the HD4890 card, g skill ram, and the cpu to a p43-ud3l board I believe and the same thing happened.....could not get into the OS.


----------



## dennyb

If your old computer is 775 try that CPU in the UD3P along with the old hard drive

Put all known working components from old rig on new board


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *symple84* 
Yes it is a UD3P....

Here is exactly what happen....
Tried installing Windows 7 on WD640 Black, installation could not find the hard drive after trying to install drivers - no luck, appears to be DOA.

Next, I take my old hard drive from my old computer and connected to my new rig. Powered on and it started to reboot constantly. Removed g skill 2GB stick left one stick in rig. Everything worked fine, got into Vista - installed drivers for HD4890 and mobo drivers. Tried to do some overclocking in BIOS with no luck. When I tried to OC at 3.00 it would only reboot twice and revert back to previous working BIOS. Turned off computer went to bed.

Woke up this morning. Computer would not post at all, removed RAM from yellow slot to red slot, tried different sticks no luck. Finally. it would load the Windows Error Recovery, but when I would go into Safe Mode or any other mode it would blue screen and restart. So as of this morning, I cannot get into VIsta at all. However, when I put the hard drive back into my old computer it works perfectly fine.

Another thing to mention, when I tried installing Windows 7, the installation process was reallly slow to the point were I dont think something is even right. It took almost 10 minutes to run the first few steps of Windows 7. But again, on my old computer it took about 2 minutes to load the exact same steps.

Hope this gives more insight on the issue.

Did I see you post this somewhere else too?

Can you reformat the HDD that you tried to install Win7 on?

It is my understanding that you should install drivers DURING the VISTA installation for critical components of the initial build.

Sounds to me like your Win7 installation had compatibility issues with the Drive. Although, I don't know a thing about Win7.

So, then you moved an old HDD that contained a VISTA installation to the new rig, then you tried to install MoBo and GPU drivers?

Ok. If that is a true understanding of what you attempted, here is what I would suggest.

First, remove all HDDs from the new machine and see what happen. HDD is NOT Necessary in order to POST.
If it POSTs, let us know, then do the following.

Put the NEW HDD in your old machine and do a full format on it, maybe even a CHKDSK -f first.

Then put it in the new machine. Also, put one stick (2GB) of RAM in it.

Then start a VISTA installation (not Win7) on it. When it asks you for drivers install the MoBo Drivers, then the GPU drivers. Keep in mind that the VISTA installation can take a while and seem like it's not doing anything... don't interrupt it.

If all is well after the VISTA installation, finish setting it up and then reboot.

Del to BIOS and Load Opt. Settings.

Keep us posted.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I don't know what we are talking about. He hasn't posted his system yet, so I was working on the assumption that it was a UD3P....?









There's me confusing matters even worse


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 







There's me confusing matters even worse









You can confuse matters anytime you like, cause you're our pal


----------



## grishkathefool

I am off to bed... work comes early round here. I think you guys can see where I was heading with my last post. With any luck, it is simply a matter of doing a clean install on a clean drive. Frankly, I am surprised that the old HDD worked when put back in the old machine after he tried to install new MoBo drivers on it.

I will check back in tomorrow.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
You can confuse matters anytime you like, cause you're our pal









Cheers denny








I like to make mistakes once in a while, it reminds me I'm only Human









Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I am off to bed... work comes early round here. I think you guys can see where I was heading with my last post. With any luck, it is simply a matter of doing a clean install on a clean drive. Frankly, I am surprised that the old HDD worked when put back in the old machine after he tried to install new MoBo drivers on it.

I will check back in tomorrow.

Good Catch mate








Rep+


----------



## grishkathefool

meh, thanks, but it might be early to Rep me yet... that may not be the issue.... if it isn't, I am leaning toward bad CPU.


----------



## richardbb85

can someone explain what "folding" exactly mean/do?

i read the guide but still don't get it.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


can someone explain what "folding" exactly mean/do?

i read the guide but still don't get it.


Yeah, you just keep putting the ends together and smooth out the wrinkles as you go

or what supa said


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


can someone explain what "folding" exactly mean/do?

i read the guide but still don't get it.


It's basically just crunching numbers (folding protiens, chemistry stuff) for stanford. Hopefully to contribute to the cure for cancer and supasweet stuff like that.


----------



## richardbb85

still confuse

lol


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Yeah, you just keep putting the ends together and smooth out the wrinkles as you go

or what supa said






















































Folding is a program that analyzes proteins, basically quantum physics. So while your not using the cpu the program will use it. Then send the information to Stanford. Maybe you can help cure cancer


----------



## symple84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


meh, thanks, but it might be early to Rep me yet... that may not be the issue.... if it isn't, I am leaning toward bad CPU.


I tried putting the old CPU with the old HD into the UD3P MB, and it still did not load. I think you guys are right on with the installation of WIN 7, that might be the issue. Thanks for the help.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*





















































Folding is a program that analyzes proteins, basically quantum physics. So while your not using the cpu the program will use it. Then send the information to Stanford. Maybe you can help cure cancer










interesting


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


interesting


Who me? Thanks


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


still confuse

lol


It's all about a program mimicking what goes on in our bodies.
And trying to crack the code, as i were









Like why cells turn cancerous









I do a couple of Work Units a week








But i do them on my GPU, as they Fold quicker


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Who me? Thanks

































Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
It's all about a program mimicking what goes on in our bodies.
And trying to crack the code, as i were









Like why cells turn cancerous









I do a couple of Work Units a week








But i do them on my GPU, as they Fold quicker









i keep reading that, but i dun get the point

lol


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *symple84* 
I tried putting the old CPU with the old HD into the UD3P MB, and it still did not load. I think you guys are right on with the installation of WIN 7, that might be the issue. Thanks for the help.

If you're still having problems, you could try putting the Ram in the 2nd and the 4th slots.


----------



## BradleyW

i had trouble with my last board and memory. if i used slot 1 or 2, the system would have a power fail. if i used slot 3 and 4 (no dual memory) it would boot up fine. turned out, a trace on the mobo was slighty damaged. check ur board for traces that may have even the smallest mark on it.


----------



## NoGuru

Just plugged in my 8X515 OC into the F10e BIOS and it worked


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Just plugged in my 8X515 OC into the F10e BIOS and it worked

















It's weird how all of these different BIOS have affected people's overclocks. Dryad has noticed significant differences in performance and others have as well. I really have not seen any appreciable difference in the 3 that i have used.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


It's weird how all of these different BIOS have affected people's overclocks. Dryad has noticed significant differences in performance and others have as well. I really have not seen any appreciable difference in the 3 that i have used.


F10b for me made it easyer for me to overclock and stay stable fixed my issues where my overclock would revert to stock anytime i rebooted from windows.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
F10b for me made it easyer for me to overclock and stay stable fixed my issues where my overclock would revert to stock anytime i rebooted from windows.

Glad it helped you. I suppose the reason I have not experienced any change is I did not have BIOS related problems to begin with. The only 2 issues I have had to deal with is heat and the FSB on my board seems to top out at 505. The heat issue is definitely not from the BIOS or one of the 3 would have changed it one way or the other. The 505 FSB is just "luck of the draw" I suppose


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *symple84*


I tried putting the old CPU with the old HD into the UD3P MB, and it still did not load. I think you guys are right on with the installation of WIN 7, that might be the issue. Thanks for the help.



*Did you do exactly as I suggested??* I think he didn't see my post.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


It's weird how all of these different BIOS have affected people's overclocks. Dryad has noticed significant differences in performance and others have as well. I really have not seen any appreciable difference in the 3 that i have used.


I have noticed zero difference between F8, F9, and F10b except that I have to reload my Profiles from scratch


----------



## richardbb85

god dam it

everytime i do something inside the case, the computer wont turn back on.


----------



## grishkathefool

Sounds like you have a loose connection...

Speaking of, what is Chasis Detection?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


god dam it

everytime i do something inside the case, the computer wont turn back on.


I know how to fix this. Don't go inside the case again







.


----------



## dennyb

Dilemma here







I have *always* used LLC with my overclocks and have been able to get as high as 4.2 GHz stable and stay below 1.3625v in CPUZ idle and load. I am presently (as I type) running sm fft LLC disabled @ 4.25GHZ. I have a huge voltage drop (just over .1v)on load. I find myself wondering how can anyone run these kind of clocks 24/7 (with no load) to get you back to 1.3625v or lower? My point is just at idle the voltages are exceeding Intel max by a wide margin. Will have to see exactly how much when I stop the test,as I do not recall the #.

So, from that perspective all I am going to accomplish for 4.25 LLC off is a "useless" stability test. Whereas if I accomplish that speed (stable LLC on) at 1.3625v in cpuz I can use that clock 24/7. Seems to me that my PC would be more at risk by not employing LLC for high clocks. Am I wrong? Let me know your views and if I am incorrect show me where. Thanks


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Dilemma here







I have *always* used LLC with my overclocks and have been able to get as high as 4.2 GHz stable and stay below 1.3625v in CPUZ idle and load. I am presently (as I type) running sm fft LLC disabled @ 4.25GHZ. I have a huge voltage drop (just over .1v)on load. I find myself wondering how can anyone run these kind of clocks 24/7 (with no load) to get you back to 1.3625v or lower? My point is just at idle the voltages are exceeding Intel max by a wide margin. Will have to see exactly how much when I stop the test,as I do not recall the #.

So, from that perspective all I am going to accomplish for 4.25 LLC off is a "useless" stability test. Whereas if I accomplish that speed (stable LLC on) at 1.3625v in cpuz I can use that clock 24/7. Seems to me that my PC would be more at risk by not employing LLC for high clocks. Am I wrong? Let me know your views and if I am incorrect show me where. Thanks

I think it is grunion that has tried to explain this, but I might be wrong. Max Intel operating voltage for 45nm CPUs is 1.45v. 1.3625v is the max VID that Intel will bin chips at.

If you can run 24/7 with LLC on and still be with in or under the Max VID, I say do that...?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I think it is grunion that has tried to explain this, but I might be wrong. Max Intel operating voltage for 45nm CPUs is 1.45v. 1.3625v is the max VID that Intel will bin chips at.

If you can run 24/7 with LLC on and still be with in or under the Max VID, I say do that...?

I concur with Grish and he is right about max volts and vid.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I think it is grunion that has tried to explain this, but I might be wrong. Max Intel operating voltage for 45nm CPUs is 1.45v. 1.3625v is the max VID that Intel will bin chips at.

If you can run 24/7 with LLC on and still be with in or under the Max VID, I say do that...?

Thanks , I am getting bolder about voltage







. I guess my comfort zone atm would be to accomplish the highest speed possible LLC on and not run much over 1.3625v CPUZ idle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I concur with Grish and he is right about max volts and vid.









Damn, you look macho in that hat


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I concur with Grish and he is right about max volts and vid.









I double concur. *Marvels at NoGuru's cowboy hat*

@dennyb...if not president at least Governor of Texas.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
I double concur. *Marvels at NoGuru's cowboy hat*

Thanks Crash --NoGuru for president

@ crash--NoG would make a good governor, he likes fried convicts


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I know how to fix this. Don't go inside the case again







.

I keep trying, but I can't seem to fit.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I think it is grunion that has tried to explain this, but I might be wrong. Max Intel operating voltage for 45nm CPUs is 1.45v. 1.3625v is the max VID that Intel will bin chips at.

If you can run 24/7 with LLC on and still be with in or under the Max VID, I say do that...?

I concur. In my personal opinion running llc is perfectly fine up to +/- 1.4v. Beyond that and you're taking the chance that spikes may exceed 1.45v. Even at that, this may or many not actually 'harm' the chip....but nevertheless the risk is there.

edit: w00t, almost 500 pages.


----------



## NoGuru

You have to cut your arms off and type with your nose, you will get used to it.
Supa did you get everything sold?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supaspoon* 
I keep trying, but I can't seem to fit.









I concur. In my personal opinion running llc is perfectly fine up to +/- 1.4v. Beyond that and you're taking the chance that spikes may exceed 1.45v. Even at that, this may or many not actually 'harm' the chip....but nevertheless the risk is there.

edit: w00t, almost 500 pages.

Ya, I just can't wrap my head around surfing the net at 1.45v when I can accomplish that with much less using LLC. Thanks to all and REP+ comin' atcha


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You have to cut your arms off and type with your nose, you will get used to it.
Supa did you get everything sold?

Still have the bitspower mosfet block, but everything else is gone, prob. going to go ahead and close it later today. Made out pretty good though, got the cpu/mobo/mem in sig and about $160 left over.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Ya, I just can't wrap my head around surfing the net at 1.45v when I can accomplish that with much less using LLC. Thanks to all and REP+ comin' atcha

Werd. Would be nice if there was a feature that had the voltage adjust down along with the multi on light loads. I'm sure someday one of the engineers at intel will share in my brilliance and implement such a thing.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Still have the bitspower mosfet block, but everything else is gone, prob. going to go ahead and close it later today. Made out pretty good though, got the cpu/mobo/mem in sig and about $160 left over.









Werd. Would be nice if there was a feature that had the voltage adjust down along with the multi on light loads. I'm sure someday one of the engineers at intel will share in my brilliance and implement such a thing.










Now that would really be a useful feature, Maybe you should be president. Move over Guru


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Now that would really be a useful feature, Maybe you should be president. Move over Guru


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noguru*



















ouch


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Still have the bitspower mosfet block, but everything else is gone, prob. going to go ahead and close it later today. Made out pretty good though, got the cpu/mobo/mem in sig and about $160 left over.









Werd. Would be nice if there was a feature that had the voltage adjust down along with the multi on light loads. I'm sure someday one of the engineers at intel will share in my brilliance and implement such a thing.










I'd settle for an app that could sit there inactive in Windows--like @BIOS. Then, double click it, choose a saved oc profile stored in the bios (3.4GHz/[email protected] 5-5-5-15, 3.8GHz/[email protected] 5-5-5-15, 4.0GHz/[email protected] 6-6-6-18) and hit Apply. The system would shut down, restart applying the chosen oc and boot Windows.


----------



## NoGuru

Bla, bla something about our board------------Just wanted to hit the 500th page.

Edit: Dam I missed. It will be the next post.

Edit: Duh I did hit it........Hurray.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Still have the bitspower mosfet block, but everything else is gone, prob. going to go ahead and close it later today. Made out pretty good though, got the cpu/mobo/mem in sig and about $160 left over.









Werd. Would be nice if there was a feature that had the voltage adjust down along with the multi on light loads. I'm sure someday one of the engineers at intel will share in my brilliance and implement such a thing.










Holy cow, nice new rig, supa.... glad that you are still hanging out with us, though.


----------



## dennyb

I want a post on the 500 th page







. Supa -I didn't notice you had changed rigs either. Congratulations man. Does it perform and feel as fast as everyone says?


----------



## grishkathefool

But it's only the 250th page to me...


----------



## crashdummy35

@supa... I didn't notice either. Went back and looked at your rig and my computer started whimpering..?

That's a beastly looking set-up you have there. Very nice.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


But it's only the 250th page to me...


I've been wanting to tell you to get on the same page as the rest of us


----------



## supaspoon

Thanks guys.









I still have my ud3p setup though. It's going to be put on renderslave duty w/ the 9650 as soon as I get another case to put it in. Prob. going to be on air now though. Not going to get another pump/res/rad unless the missus decides she want to steal it.

The i7's pretty nice so far. In terms of general use it still kinda feels all the same. But it speeds up my rendering times something aweful, about 25%-30% gain over the 9650. Runs hot as hell though. Can tell my rad is working it's butt off as now the rig doubles as a space heater. Once again temps have reclaimed the 'limitation' throne from vcore.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supaspoon* 
Thanks guys.









I still have my ud3p setup though. It's going to be put on renderslave duty w/ the 9650 as soon as I get another case to put it in. Prob. going to be on air now though. Not going to get another pump/res/rad unless the missus decides she want to steal it.

The i7's pretty nice so far. In terms of general use it still kinda feels all the same. But it speeds up my rendering times something aweful, about 25%-30% gain over the 9650. Runs hot as hell though. Can tell my rad is working it's butt off as now the rig doubles as a space heater. Once again temps have reclaimed the 'limitation' throne from vcore.









I knew that the i7's ran hotter than the 775's,but are you hitting the temp limit on water with volts to give? I guess the only way to beat the heat is to run a good dual core







. O' what is it about the P95 blend test @ the 17 to 20 minute mark that blows the temps out of sight? My temps look so good til they hit that time period








Well supa, if you see this post and decide to answer it--type loud so i can hear you, Hoover is on full throttle and my pant leg is whippin' in the wind


----------



## grishkathefool

Monty Python comes to mind, denny.


----------



## grishkathefool

*Post # 5000*

EP45-UD3P for Life!!










_ok, so I don't do photo mods so well... but hey, it only took 5 mins._


----------



## NoGuru

Glad we are here most of the time other wise we would be in trouble for spaming.

5000.........Yehaaw


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
*Post # 5000*

you're a bandit


----------



## NoGuru

LMAO hey where the F is my Avatar


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
LMAO hey where the F is my Avatar

Ya got me , ask your parrot

edit: What's the deal about your avatar

@ Grish--nice job on 5000- is that Guru's baby picture?


----------



## NoGuru

He said we can only have certain ones.







me sad


----------



## grishkathefool

Edited the 5000th post...

it's worth looking at again.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
*Post # 5000*

EP45-UD3P for Life!!










_ok, so I don't do photo mods so well... but hey, it only took 5 mins._

That's classic bro. Nice work.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
*Post # 5000*

EP45-UD3P for Life!!










_ok, so I don't do photo mods so well... but hey, it only took 5 mins._

NoGuru @ 6 Months


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Glad we are here most of the time other wise we would be in trouble for spaming.

5000.........Yehaaw

yeah, it is kind of like a bar that we have taken over...

Apologies to the OP...


----------



## dennyb

grishkathefool said:


> yeah, it is kind of like a bar that we have taken over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll drink to that


----------



## afzsom

Page 500? This is only page 126!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supaspoon* 
Thanks guys.









I still have my ud3p setup though. It's going to be put on renderslave duty w/ the 9650 as soon as I get another case to put it in. Prob. going to be on air now though. Not going to get another pump/res/rad unless the missus decides she want to steal it.

The i7's pretty nice so far. In terms of general use it still kinda feels all the same. *But it speeds up my rendering times something aweful, about 25%-30% gain over the 9650*. Runs hot as hell though. Can tell my rad is working it's butt off as now the rig doubles as a space heater. Once again temps have reclaimed the 'limitation' throne from vcore.









That's what I'm talking about. Even though my Vegas work is extremely amature-ish, C2D's are severely lacking in this department. Even at 3.9GHz my render time on a heavily effects laden video (Pro Titler, pip, Particle Illusion) is pretty slow.

Hopefully I'll be out of the poor house in a few months and can at least grab a Q9550.

@dennyb. I see you are slowly climbing that mountain. 4.5 is almost in sight for you by now. Good luck.


----------



## dennyb

I scrapped my 4.25 fft- no LLC clock and am now 1:12 into 4.25 blend LLC--Max Temps 71/69/65/65

edit 1.376v CPUZ

How have you guys been saving your overclock documents? I have been putting mine into a PM to myself and then into a folder. I also e-mail them to myself and store them in a yahoo mail folder. That way if I lose the OS I still have all of my documents stored in two places. So, how do you guys go about it?


----------



## afzsom

Two hard drives. One for data (like OC information) and one strictly for the OS and programs. Formatting the OS doesn't nullify your data.


----------



## NoGuru

I hand write my stuff down so I can change it on the fly.


----------



## BradleyW

good night everyone. time to call it a night here in Britian. 2 in the morning


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I hand write my stuff down so I can change it on the fly.


yeah, I do some stuff and have it in a folder on my desk but what about your screenshots and your CPUZ validations. If you store them here on line, and in email folders on line you will still have them if you lose the OS.

the 2 harddrives is good


----------



## grishkathefool

I make my 7 year old memorize them by rote...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I scrapped my 4.25 fft- no LLC clock and am now 1:12 into 4.25 blend LLC--Max Temps 71/69/65/65

edit 1.376v CPUZ

How have you guys been saving your overclock documents? I have been putting mine into a PM to myself and then into a folder. I also e-mail them to myself and store them in a yahoo mail folder. That way if I lose the OS I still have all of my documents stored in two places. So, how do you guys go about it?

Hi








Is that to join the Elite 4GHz with a Star Club








I'm in at 4GHz, or should that be "you got me in at 4GHz"


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I knew that the i7's ran hotter than the 775's,but are you hitting the temp limit on water with volts to give? I guess the only way to beat the heat is to run a good dual core







. O' what is it about the P95 blend test @ the 17 to 20 minute mark that blows the temps out of sight? My temps look so good til they hit that time period








Well supa, if you see this post and decide to answer it--type loud so i can hear you, Hoover is on full throttle and my pant leg is whippin' in the wind









Yeah, on full load it sits in the low 70's, occasionally nipping 76. I'm sure it's due to the HT though. Haven't messed about much w/ it off yet but from what I hear it runs about 10+c hotter than w/ it off. The idle temps are around high 30's/ low 40's which is about the same i got on the c2q. So it just pushes the temps quite a bit harder on load. May try tonight to see what I can squeeze out of her w/ it off though.....just for giggles.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
*Post # 5000*

EP45-UD3P for Life!!










_ok, so I don't do photo mods so well... but hey, it only took 5 mins._

EPIC! Look at the Nog'in on that kid.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
That's what I'm talking about. Even though my Vegas work is extremely amature-ish, C2D's are severely lacking in this department. Even at 3.9GHz my render time on a heavily effects laden video (Pro Titler, pip, Particle Illusion) is pretty slow.

Hopefully I'll be out of the poor house in a few months and can at least grab a Q9550.

@dennyb. I see you are slowly climbing that mountain. 4.5 is almost in sight for you by now. Good luck.

Yeah, it's easy to get carried away w/ a scene and land yourself some nice several hour per frame renders. I wanted to build a dual xeon 55xx, but given the cost & the fact that there's no 1366 dually boards that allow oc'ing, I decided to wait it out on the hopes of a 1366 skulltrail board. I think if there's going to be one, we'll probably see it by the middle of next year. But right now it's all still just rumors/speculation as far as I can tell.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I make my 7 year old memorize them by rote...

Lol, you're just full of 'epic' tonight aren't you?

But yeah I just write my stuff down. Also do the data dedicated hd thing too though, but it's not really for oc stuff, just to keep my working files safe etc.


----------



## dennyb

Hey AC, I mean Cheers. Ya I'm wanting to get a stable 4.25 and yes I will post it in the 4.0 club if they make an additional section . Meaning I don't want to replace my bogus 4.5 for a real 4.25







. Do you know how long one needs to run prime for a star? I really like stars.

Are you enjoying the new 9650?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Hey AC, I mean Cheers. Ya I'm wanting to get a stable 4.25 and yes I will post it in the 4.0 club if they make an additional section . Meaning I don't want to replace my bogus 4.5 for a real 4.25







. Do you know how long one needs to run prime for a star? I really like stars.

*Are you enjoying the new 9650*?


Yo bud








I don't know how long *sdla4ever* wants tested with Prime95, but the other thread for overclocks wanted 4 hours









And am i enjoying the chip, "it's best thing since sliced bread"








And really is, Twice the chip the E8500 was!
And to think i nearly used the money to buy a new Case








She's a beast








Now i just need to hook it up to a *Holodeck*, and I'll be gone for years


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Yo bud








I don't know how long *sdla4ever* wants tested with Prime95, but the other thread for overclocks wanted 4 hours









And am i enjoying the chip, "it's best thing since sliced bread"








And really is, Twice the chip the E8500 was!
And to think i nearly used the money to buy a new Case








She's a beast








Now i just need to hook it up to a *Holodeck*, and I'll be gone for years











I had to google "holodeck". we don't have holodecks in my holler








Glad your getting along well with the chip
I'm 4 hrs in and counting on my 4.25- going to get a screenie along with the other requirements in just a moment. I think I will let it run all night and see if I can get a 12 hr screenshot tomorrow morning---cheers mate


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I had to google "holodeck". we don't have holodecks in my holler








Glad your getting along well with the chip
I'm 4 hrs in and counting on my 4.25- going to get a screenie along with the other requirements in just a moment. I think I will let it run all night and see if I can get a 12 hr screenshot tomorrow morning---cheers mate


I'm thinking of building a nice Fish Pond in my garden. 
Then i will go water cooled, and have the rad in the pond with a pump pushing water through my rad!
And if it works out like i expect, i can have nice cool temps. And Tropical Fish in my pond









I just hope i goes better than when i had a Siamese Fighting Fish *heated by my Wireless Router*. 
The temps were spot on, but the radiation killed the fish


----------



## NoGuru

Way to go AC


----------



## crashdummy35

That's a cool little fish, AC.

OMG! You were serious the radiation killed the fish?

I'm sorry bro. I thought that was a recent pict of the little guy.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Way to go AC


















The fish was called 7 of 1, he was just like the Windows 7 wallpaper fish









As i said the temps were spot on








And even his light was USB, I was so pleased with my PC powered Fish Tank








But i didn't take into account the radiation









*crashdummy35* it was sweet, but it all went soo wrong


----------



## pdawg17

Hey guys...I have the cheaper UD3LR (no heat pipes) but have also noticed that for some reason it does not have all of the "overclock tweaking" options that the UD3P/R have (see below)...it's too late to take it back btw so instead I'm looking for some advice on how to get up to 4.0GHz with my Q9550 E0 (VID 1.25V)...

I am Linx 20-run stable at 3.92GHz with the settings below but if I even bump it to 3.94GHz it fails Linx at the end of pass 2 (with red error bar)...bumping vcore does not help (even kicking it up to 1.38V bios)...is there anything else I can try or do you think it is due to not having as many/detailed options in the bios? Btw temps are fine as it fails even with fan on NB or with case open...

If it helps, small fft passes for hours at 4.0GHz with 1.3725V (bios)...it's the large fft that fails - and usually by test #2 so it happens very quickly...

Q9550 E0
Corsair PC8500 2x2GB

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8.0
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: +0.5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.00GHz (471x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [471]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [100]

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<<

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [400MHz]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: [942]
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................[5]
tRCD .........................................[5]
tRP'...........................................[5]
tRAS..........................................[18]

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................[4]
tWTR..........................................[4]
tWR............................................[8]
tRFC...........................................[68]
tRTP...........................................[4]
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:[2]

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:[9]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:[9]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... Manual
LLC............................................:[Disabled]
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................:[1.35625]

CPU Termination&#8230;..... [1.32]

CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....[1.55] (default for my board)

CPU Reference.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....[.838]

CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Not available on my board

MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....[1.32] 
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.[.835]
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......Not available
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....[1.500]
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;[1.100]

DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....[2.100] 
DRAM Termination .&#8230;Not available
Channel A Reference.....Not available
Channel B Reference....Not available

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]
Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Disabled]


----------



## NoGuru

pdawg17 your cpu term is to low. Try 1.33


----------



## crashdummy35

#1 What are your temps..? What are you using to measure them?

#2 Go to User CP>Edit System and fill in your specs please. It will make it a lot easier if everyone can see what hardware you have and what tweaks you may need to make.

#3 What is your vcore showing in CPU-Z? Both idle and under load.

Edit: Nice avatar NoGuru...wow.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


~ Do you know how long one needs to run prime for a star? I really like stars.


Even if they're Magenta?

Q9650 @ 4.10 GHz ~ sdla4ever PROOF ★


----------



## crashdummy35

I'd even take a pink one...

I was scared by my temps after like 30 mins of stressing my 4GHz and shut down and ran outside like I was on fire.


----------



## pdawg17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
#1 What are your temps..? What are you using to measure them? *70C after 20 Linx runs; measuring with Real Temp 3*

#2 Go to User CP>Edit System and fill in your specs please. It will make it a lot easier if everyone can see what hardware you have and what tweaks you may need to make. *Done*

#3 What is your vcore showing in CPU-Z? Both idle and under load. *Idle 1.32v Load 1.25v*

*For kicks I tried LLC enabled at 1.34v and actually failed at end of first run of Linx (just said "stopped due to error at 2m 2s")*

I can only pick 1.32 or 1.34 for CPU term so I'll try 1.32 first...do you guys with UD3P boards have CPU term options in increments of 0.01? Why would my bios options be so different? I don't need crossfire but if I knew the bios would be different I would have paid the extra for the UD3P...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdawg17* 
I can only pick 1.32 or 1.34 for CPU term so I'll try 1.32 first...do you guys with UD3P boards have CPU term options in increments of 0.01? Why would my bios options be so different? I don't need crossfire but if I knew the bios would be different I would have paid the extra for the UD3P...

No I think most of the options are the same. I said 1.33 as an estimate. 1.32 might get you there. Also I would enable LLC but if you so don't put in more than 1.40 for vcore with it on.


----------



## crashdummy35

Your temps are getting pretty high, you know that right? Linx/IBT are going to do that. You may want to stress the cpu oc with Orthos/Prime95 to keep your temps down.

What was your last stable oc? Just these:
Multi:
Cpu Freq:
vcore:
cpu term:
MCH Core:

*Have you had that 471 fsb stable before or is this the first time you are trying it?*

You have some serious drop (Idle 1.32v Load 1.25v) without LLC, have you considered using it..?

The reason I ask about the fsb is because it's a good idea to find your highest stable fsb (lowering the multi) then going from there.


----------



## pdawg17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
Your temps are getting pretty high, you know that right? Linx/IBT are going to do that. You may want to stress the cpu oc with Orthos/Prime95 to keep your temps down.

What was your last stable oc? Just these:
Multi: *8.5x (default for Q9550)*
Cpu Freq: *3.92GHz*
vcore: *1.3125*
cpu term: *1.30*
MCH Core: *1.30*

*Have you had that 471 fsb stable before or is this the first time you are trying it?* *No...have been trying for a few days with no luck*

You have some serious drop (Idle 1.32v Load 1.25v) without LLC, have you considered using it..? *Yes but voltage spikes scare me







*

The reason I ask about the fsb is because it's a good idea to find your highest stable fsb (lowering the multi) then going from there.

Should I go into windows with 6x multi and run large fft's to test? Or is the windows version of memtest better? Should I just leave all other settings (vcore etc) where they are and just change the multi?


----------



## pdawg17

CPU term at 1.32 failed after first run of Linx...I will run prime95 from now on (high temps) and that failed during test #2 of large fft...I will try LLC enabled but what voltage should I try? If it helps my 3.92GHz stable is set at 1.3125...


----------



## crashdummy35

Try this look:
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9.0
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: +0.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.00GHz (450x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [450]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [100]

Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... Manual
LLC............................................:[Enabled]
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................:<--- whatever gives 1.32 in CPU-Z

CPU Termination&#8230;..... [1.30]

CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....[1.55] (default for my board)

CPU Reference.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....[.838]

CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Not available on my board

MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....[1.26 maybe 1.28]<--This should be plenty
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.[.835]
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......Not available
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....[1.500]
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;[1.100]

Like NoGuru said, as long as you are below 1.4 you should be fine with LLC enabled. If your voltage was high we wouldn't tell you to use it.

When you enable LLC be sure and lower your vcore also. Start writing down what your voltage is in bios and in CPU-Z with LLC enabled like this bios/CPU-Z. So lower the vcore with LLC enabled and try to get 1.32v in CPU-Z.

Use small ffts in Orthos or in Prime 95. But you will have to let them run for at least 10 hours. This will really dig deep and find errors a linpack test (Linx/IBT) wouldn't, plus those high temps should drop a bit. And it's really necessary for a stable cpu oc. Try and stay below 70c.

Start at 1.32v in CPU-Z and run a _small fft_ test. If it fails bump the vcore up one notch. But I think LLC will get you passed the hump. Your voltage was dropping pretty badly there without it.

It's getting late though. I'm off to bed for tonight.

The other guys here are past 4GHz so if they are around they'll be sure and help you out bro.

Just remember to try and keep your RAM as close to stock as possible for now. Get the cpu oc stable with small ffts and you can do the RAM/MCH after with a blend test.

I'm just really sleepy now.

Good luck.

*Edit: you want the cpu term like 2 notches below the vcore.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Try this look:
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9.0
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: +0.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.00GHz (450x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [450]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [100]

Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... Manual
LLC............................................:[Enabled]
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................:<--- whatever gives 1.32 in CPU-Z

CPU Termination&#8230;..... [1.30]

CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....[1.55] (default for my board)

CPU Reference.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....[.838]

CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Not available on my board

MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....[1.26 maybe 1.28]<--This should be plenty
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.[.835]
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......Not available
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....[1.500]
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;[1.100]

Like NoGuru said, as long as you are below 1.4 you should be fine with LLC enabled. If your voltage was high we wouldn't tell you to use it.

When you enable LLC be sure and lower your vcore also. Start writing down what your voltage is in bios and in CPU-Z with LLC enabled like this bios/CPU-Z. So lower the vcore with LLC enabled and try to get 1.32v in CPU-Z.

Use small ffts in Orthos or in Prime 95. But you will have to let them run for at least 10 hours. This will really dig deep and find errors a linpack test (Linx/IBT) wouldn't, plus those high temps should drop a bit. And it's really necessary for a stable cpu oc. Try and stay below 70c.

Start at 1.32v in CPU-Z and run a _small fft_ test. If it fails bump the vcore up one notch. But I think LLC will get you passed the hump. Your voltage was dropping pretty badly there without it.

It's getting late though. I'm off to bed for tonight.

The other guys here are past 4GHz so if they are around they'll be sure and help you out bro.

Just remember to try and keep your RAM as close to stock as possible for now. Get the cpu oc stable with small ffts and you can do the RAM/MCH after with a blend test.

I'm just really sleepy now.

Good luck.

*Edit: you want the cpu term like 2 notches below the vcore.


What is LLC?
Also, what do you think of these settings? good for 3.6ghz?
vcore 1.52500v (in windows 1.376v)
MCH 1.26v
cpu term 1.5 (i think its term lol)
FSB 400x9
memory 400, 1:1 ratio (stock)


----------



## NoGuru

LLC is load line Calibration. It's in your bios. Those numbers are out of wack. Why don't you let us help you with your OC Bradley sound good?


----------



## dennyb

LLC-The manual says--Load line calibration. Enabling this feature adjusts v-droop,keeping the CPU voltage more constant under light and heavy CPU load
It is similar to the pencil mods guys do to get a more stable voltage supplied to the CPU. Many people use it and many say do not use as it causes spikes. I don't have a better explanation,but I will say that I use it on all of my stable overclocks and have experienced no negative effects.

@ AC- sorry about your fish. Ingenious ideas floating around in your head

@ dryadsoul- any color,any color at all

@ NoGuru-nice avatar. Does she have tread marks on her boob?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
AC- sorry about your fish. Ingenious ideas floating around in your head

The fish looked like, it had been to Chernobyl for its holls


----------



## airplaneman

Hey, I am getting a vDroop of about 0.028, is this high for this board? I don't think it is but I just wanna make sure, also, is there a pencil mod for it?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Hey, I am getting a vDroop of about 0.028, is this high for this board? I don't think it is but I just wanna make sure, also, is there a pencil mod for it?


If LLC is disabled,which I doubt is the case, that would be outstanding. If LLC is enabled, that would be normal. I don't know of any pencil mods
Would you mind stating your BIOS V-core ,Term and MCH Core values for 4.0? Do you enable LLC?


----------



## richardbb85

Tried LLC few times, didn't work so well for me. Not a fan of using it.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Hey, I am getting a vDroop of about 0.028, is this high for this board? I don't think it is but I just wanna make sure, also, is there a pencil mod for it?


With LLC I get .03. It varies. Just use the LLC feature.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Hey, I am getting a vDroop of about 0.028, is this high for this board? I don't think it is but I just wanna make sure, also, is there a pencil mod for it?


No, .028 is not high, I get a vdroop of almost 0.1 iirc.


----------



## BradleyW

my vdrop/droop or whatever is 1.2volts


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


my vdrop/droop or whatever is 1.2volts










Wow, some of your guys droops are terrible. I thought .05 was leaning on the rough side, but wow.









Edit: mind you, I think '1.2' is a typo, but I know wnat you meant







.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


If LLC is disabled,which I doubt is the case, that would be outstanding. If LLC is enabled, that would be normal. I don't know of any pencil mods
Would you mind stating your BIOS V-core ,Term and MCH Core values for 4.0? Do you enable LLC?


LLC is enabled, vCore is 1.356 IIRC (1.328 CPU-Z), term is 1.26, MCH is 1.28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


With LLC I get .03. It varies. Just use the LLC feature.


By use you mean turn on right? There aren't any adjustments I don't know about are there?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


LLC is enabled, vCore is 1.356 IIRC, term is 1.26, MCH is 1.28

By use you mean turn on right? There aren't any adjustments I don't know about are there?


Nah, just Enable. Excuse me if I'm rambling. Barely on my first cup of coffee.

*Staggers over to the corner and sits down*


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Nah, just Enable. Excuse me if I'm rambling. Barely on my first cup of coffee.

*Staggers over to the corner and sits down*


Haha


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Wow, some of your guys droops are terrible. I thought .05 was leaning on the rough side, but wow.









Edit: mind you, I think '1.2' is a typo, but I know wnat you meant







.


Trust me, its 1.2v!!

I set my vcore to 1.525 and it run at 1.38v


----------



## dennyb

@airplaneman--That's a nice rig you're sportin'. hows that swiftech WC working out for you? Good temps during stress testing....idle?


----------



## richardbb85

my vdrop is pretty bad also, prove in sig


----------



## NoGuru

@ 4.12Ghz my vdrop is .036 LLC disabled. I think I am lucky I am stable if LLC is off or on.


----------



## pdawg17

Well I ran small fft's all night with LLC on at 1.3512 (1.32 cpu-z) and had no errors at 471fsb (4Ghz)...things got a little hot (maxed at 71C) but it passed...although 3 hours of it had passed before with ~1.375 (LLC disabled)...

Btw, I know memtest+ on bootup is not great for stressing the system but is it good enough for checking for bad RAM sticks? I want to make sure that is not the problem either...

Otherwise it is something with MCH/RAM...what info would you guys like to know on that side of things that is not in the template?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Trust me, its 1.2v!!

I set my vcore to 1.525 and it run at 1.38v


I think you need to go back to math class.

1.525-1.38=.145


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@airplaneman--That's a nice rig you're sportin'. hows that swiftech WC working out for you? Good temps during stress testing....idle?


Thanks







. It works pretty well all things considered, temperatures are around 45-50 when gaming, 55-60 when stress testing, my idle temps range from 33-43 so I think I need to re-seat my CPU block + reapply thermal paste but I expect it should be around 35ish. Only thing I wish I could change is the rad, I'd like to have a XSPC RX240 or a GTX240 just to improve load temps a bit.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pdawg17*


*Well I ran small fft's all night with LLC on at 1.3512 (1.32 cpu-z) and had no errors at 471fsb (4Ghz)*...things got a little hot (maxed at 71C) but it passed...although 3 hours of it had passed before with ~1.375 (LLC disabled)...

Btw, I know memtest+ on bootup is not great for stressing the system but is it good enough for checking for bad RAM sticks? I want to make sure that is not the problem either...

Otherwise it is something with MCH/RAM...what info would you guys like to know on that side of things that is not in the template?


If you passed small ffts where's the problem..? (That shows your cpu oc is stable) How many hours total, about?

Your temps are right there on the hot side. 71.4c is the max recommended by Intel, I believe. (Forgot you had a quad...may be different)

memtest86+ is good to see if the RAM is stable at the speeds/timings/voltages you are using. Run it one stick at a time. That way you can see, individually, if they are going to run smoothly.

Now run a blend and see if the whole thing (cpu/MCH/RAM) is stable. 8 hours.

If you pass that your 4GHz is a stable oc. If not, you know it's the RAM/north bridge that need tweaking.

After that you can see if you can get a stable at a slightly lower vcore. It's possible.

Good job. You're putting in some good work there bro.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

with llc on i got more vcore then i set in bios usualy. Iv never really used it with llc off cause my idle vcore would make me run hotter when idle.


----------



## BradleyW

ive never used easy tuner. i am aways told to use the bios for cpu overclocking and ccc for gpu overclocking.


----------



## pdawg17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
*If you passed small ffts where's the problem..?* (That shows your cpu oc is stable) How many hours total, about?

Your temps are right there on the hot side. 71.4c is the max recommended by Intel, I believe. (Forgot you had a quad...may be different)

memtest86+ is good to see if the RAM is stable at the speeds/timings/voltages you are using. Run it one stick at a time. That way you can see, individually, if they are going to run smoothly.

Now run a blend and see if the whole thing (cpu/MCH/RAM) is stable. 8 hours.

If you pass that your 4GHz is a stable oc. If not, you know it's the RAM/north bridge that need tweaking.

After that you can see if you can get a stable at a slightly lower vcore. It's possible.

Good job. You're putting in some good work there bro.

That's the frustrating thing...I ran small fft's for 10 hours like you said yet if I run large fft's it fails within 2 minutes...weird huh? I originally had MCH and CPU term at 1.3 each but have tried each at 1.32/1.34 in all combinations...I keep thinking it may be the MCH/CPU refs but am not getting anywhere...I don't have the DRAM ref setting and a couple others though in the bios...

It's weird that 3.92GHz is rock solid but 3.94GHz fails large fft's in 2-3 minutes...I've tried bumping up vcore a few notches too but it still fails just as quickly...I have also tried the 333 and 400/B straps...how big can a "fsb hole" be...should I try something like 475fsb?


----------



## supaspoon

Don't worry man, I do it all the time too. Most of the time though people know exactly what you mean anyway.









ET6 can be handy for 'testing' out small settings changes that you would afterwards go back and enter into bios. For ex. playing w/ cpu/nb ref. voltages goes a lot faster when you don't have to reboot ever single time you want to give it a nudge. Of course though once you find it you'd go back to bios for the permanent setting.


----------



## crashdummy35

pdawg17 I don't think your fsb is high enough to have to mess with the refs. Only time I've seen people have to really mess with those is at 500fsb or very near it. Try setting your refs to Normal in bios.
CPU Ref [Normal]
MCH Ref [Normal]

Your MCH voltage should be good at 1.28/1.30. People at 500+ fsb run those voltages just fine. Of course all hardware is unique but that's a good baseline.

At the settings you ran last night, run a blend test. You passed 10 hours of small fft's, that's good. See how the blend goes. (Don't worry about large fft's right now.) Maybe you're failing large because you wouldn't pass the blend test.

So leave your vcore at 1.32 (CPU-Z)
cpu term:1.3
MCH: 1.28/1.30
CPU Ref [Normal] <-- if it fails try these on [Auto] next.
MCH Ref [Normal]
Get your RAM as close to stock settings/timings/voltages as you can and run the blend test.

Let's see how that goes. Let's see if it passes a blend test. If not, see how long it runs and maybe it'll just take that one tweak to get you there.

8 hours.

I know it seems long and all but, to avoid corrupting things on your computer it's necessary bro. Just watch those temps. You are already right there...70c is pretty hot. Don't get frustrated, this is how we all learn. That's why I advised you, keep track of your voltages and all because this is your hardware and it's different from everyone else's. Learn it as you go to remove any guessing from future adjustments.

Good luck.

Edite: "should I try something like 475fsb?" Raising the fsb could possibly mean a whole new combination of settings. Get what you have stable. When you do you'll be _this_ close to 475 and should be able to manage it.


----------



## NoGuru

Crash is spot on. I don't think I have seen him give bad advice yet. reps bro


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Crash is spot on. I don't think I have seen him give bad advice yet. reps bro









Gettin so I don't recognize you anymore









Umm, did the wife catch you with the other avatar?


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Gettin so I don't recognize you anymore









Honestly.

What happen to the last avvy Nog'n? Skin+Duc=O-FACe!


----------



## richardbb85

this is weird

the 24 pins plug can't be 100% inserted into the mobo, i have to tilt the bottom up just a lil bit for it to power up the PC.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Crash is spot on. I don't think I have seen him give bad advice yet. reps bro









I basically just repeat what you, dennyb, supa, TwoCables, Acoma_Andy, grishka and others have tought me.









Had some awesome help along the way.

@richard, look at the connection, are any pins bent or anything? Have a peak in there.


----------



## richardbb85

got my share of help from those guys also

mad respect for them


----------



## pdawg17

Yo Crash...I'll try what you said when I get home in a bit...

I'm noticing more differences with my UD3LR board vs. the UD3P...mine only has a 4-pin 12V connector on the MB while the UD3P has an 8-pin...could that affect my ability to overclock? I have a 520W Corsair modular which is probably marginal as well...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Honestly.

What happen to the last avvy Nog'n? Skin+Duc=O-FACe!


I thought it would be easier to recognize me this way but I can put the Ducati back up if you like.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I thought it would be easier to recognize me this way but I can put the Ducati back up if you like.


wona trade chip


----------



## grishkathefool

as usual I am a little behind here....

*What Star??*


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pdawg17*


Yo Crash...I'll try what you said when I get home in a bit...

I'm noticing more differences with my UD3LR board vs. the UD3P...mine only has a 4-pin 12V connector on the MB while the UD3P has an 8-pin...could that affect my ability to overclock? I have a 520W Corsair modular which is probably marginal as well...


pdawg-just noticed you are running some big Ram is that 2 modules= 8 Gb? if so you may need a little more MCH Core than normal

@ grish- the star is for a stable overclock entry in the 4.0 GHz club


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Honestly.

What happen to the last avvy Nog'n? Skin+Duc=O-FACe!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


wona trade chip










Sorry I have no need for a quad. I just game and bench, need to hit 5Ghz air this winter.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pdawg17*


Yo Crash...I'll try what you said when I get home in a bit...

I'm noticing more differences with my UD3LR board vs. the UD3P...mine only has a 4-pin 12V connector on the MB while the UD3P has an 8-pin...could that affect my ability to overclock? I have a 520W Corsair modular which is probably marginal as well...



Your fine bro.

You have to remember: no overclock is guaranteed. Even if everyone on this thread had the same exact chips and the same exact boards and RAM etc etc...our overclocks would still be different. Just the way it goes.

You are already at 3.9 and your voltages are still good. Temp wise you are already walking a fine line though to be honest with you. And heat can not only ruin a chip over time it can also affect stability during testing. Do some cable management. Get your fans spinning at 100%, at least while you stress test.

You have a good rig there. But look how far you've oc'ed already--from what 3.0GHz to 3.92GHz..? that's no small feat.

Just go in the steps:

1 Stabalize cpu: did that
2 Pass a blend: going to do that
3 oc the RAM a touch: maybe
4 enjoy your stable oc

--> @everyone: Hope everyone's had a good day so far. I'm off to eat something. <--


----------



## BradleyW

supaspoon said:


> Don't worry man, I do it all the time too. Most of the time though people know exactly what you mean anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks mate.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Sorry I have no need for a quad. I just game and bench, need to hit 5Ghz air this winter.

haha i hear u

hopefully i can hit 4.2 this winter with my 6600


----------



## pdawg17

Ok...so I set things up as you said Crash (refs set to "Normal") and 1.3 for MCH and CPU term and failed blend within *5 seconds*...here are all the scenarios I tried...

- LLC enabled (1.328v cpu-z)
- LLC disabled (1.3875 bios/1.328 cpu-z)
- vMCH 1.28 -> desktop was low res with large text and of course failed immediately...
- Refs set to "Auto"
- loosened memory timings from 5-5-5-18 to 5-6-6-16 (recommended settings for 533fsb)

It's like I hit a wall...462fsb solid with all prime testing (and linx) but anything above that is immediate fail with blend/large fft...

Should I try higher CPU term than 1.3 and keep all other settings the same ("Normal" for refs)?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pdawg17*


Ok...so I set things up as you said Crash (refs set to "Normal") and 1.3 for MCH and CPU term and failed blend within *5 seconds*...here are all the scenarios I tried...

- LLC enabled (1.328v cpu-z)
- LLC disabled (1.3875 bios/1.328 cpu-z)
- vMCH 1.28 -> desktop was low res with large text and of course failed immediately...
- Refs set to "Auto"
- loosened memory timings from 5-5-5-18 to 5-6-6-16 (recommended settings for 533fsb)

*It's like I hit a wall...462fsb solid with all prime testing (and linx) but anything above that is immediate fail with blend/large fft...*

Should I try higher CPU term than 1.3 and keep all other settings the same ("Normal" for refs)?


It happens.... My boards max fsb with the RAM that I had was 445. Hopefully the new stuff will get me a bit past that. At least to 450.

So, tell me: This last test was at what (cpu multi and fsb just to be clear):
*cpu multi: <--tell me these 2 to be sure
fsb:* <--
vcore: 1.328
term: 1.30
Ram all stock.
refs Normal/Auto.

And you passed the small ffts but failed the blend right?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pdawg17*


Ok...so I set things up as you said Crash (refs set to "Normal") and 1.3 for MCH and CPU term and failed blend within *5 seconds*...here are all the scenarios I tried...

- LLC enabled (1.328v cpu-z)
- LLC disabled (1.3875 bios/1.328 cpu-z)
- vMCH 1.28 -> desktop was low res with large text and of course failed immediately...
- Refs set to "Auto"
- loosened memory timings from 5-5-5-18 to 5-6-6-16 (recommended settings for 533fsb)

It's like I hit a wall...462fsb solid with all prime testing (and linx) but anything above that is immediate fail with blend/large fft...

Should I try higher CPU term than 1.3 and keep all other settings the same ("Normal" for refs)?


I don't think crash is around,so I will give it a shot

471x8.5--LLC on
V-core 1.35 
Term 1.32 
LLC 1.32- you have a lot of Ram
everything else - normal
Try blend

edit: sorry crash--didn't mean to step on your toes


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
It happens.... My boards max fsb with the RAM that I had was 445. Hopefully the new stuff will get me a bit past that. At least to 450.

So, tell me: This last test was at what (cpu multi and fsb just to be clear):
*cpu multi: <--tell me these 2 to be sure
fsb:* <--
vcore: 1.328
term: 1.30
Ram all stock.
refs Normal/Auto.

And you passed the small ffts but failed the blend right?

@dennyb: I was debating with myself whether to tell him to bump the vcore or not. I was thinking maybe his NB.

-->Edit for dennyb: I thought it was 4 gigs of RAM? Now that I look at it, wth is that...is it 8 gigs?

It's hard for me to advise when someone is this far at such low voltages, when my E7400 takes half the city's power resources just for 3.9GHz. I think my voltages and temps have shell shocked me.

**pdawg17, I think you should lean on dennyb, NoGuru, and grishka from here to 4GHz. Honestly I'm stumped bro. And would hate to steer you wrong when you are this close.**


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
@dennyb: I was debating with myself whether to tell him to bump the vcore or not. I was thinking maybe his NB.

It's hard for me to advise when someone is this far at such low voltages, when my E7400 takes half the city's power resources just for 3.9GHz. I think my voltages and temps have shell shocked me.

The v core I reccomended is probably a bit high. He can work it down once he gets stable. the amt of ram he is running is going to require higher MCH than normal
Plus it looks like he has gotten to a point where it is going to take larger increases to move on

edit; I thought I saw earlier he was running 8 Gb Ram-now only 4 --if 4 then 1.28/1.3 MCH

Back in 20 min


----------



## NoGuru

^^^After that he may have to play with references and skews but let's do one thing at a time.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
^^^After that he may have to play with references and skews but let's do one thing at a time.

Hey NoGuru. How's it going?

I think this is where you guys need to lead him down the home stretch.

Edit: LOL. pdawg actually did a helluva job there. Dude isn't even afraid to just shoot for 475/500 fsb.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
Hey NoGuru. How's it going?

I think this is where you guys need to lead him down the home stretch.

Ahh I think your doing a great job







Quads are Dennys territory and pees to mark it


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


pdawg-just noticed you are running some big Ram is that 2 modules= 8 Gb? if so you may need a little more MCH Core than normal

@ grish- the star is for a stable overclock entry in the 4.0 GHz club


earlier today I thought pdawg showed 8GB ram^^^^now 4.
OkWhen I run 4.0 I am 445x9 pdawg is 471x8.5. I could get 4.0 on looow volts because of higher multi. Once I tried to go 200 more MHZ to 4.2which is 467x9 I had to jump my V-core to 1. 375in BIOS from less than [email protected] 4.0-- massive increase for 200 MHz. and it gets worse every jump from there. pdawg is already in the 470'sFSB and will most likely need 1.35v or better V-core to get his 4.0

So I am thinking he will need to try 1.35 /1.36V-core --1.32/1.34Term and 1.300MCH to get his 471x8.5 Maybe start there and if successful try to pare it down a tad

see edited #,s Sorry for all the mistakes I had something going on and messed it up


----------



## pdawg17

Sorry for the confusion about the memory...it is 2 - 2GB sticks for a total of 4GB...

I'm home now so I'll get to the testing in a bit...thanks to everyone for your help (and PMs)...

Btw I don't think my memory is holding me back because it is rated for 1066fsb and I have tested it there with no errors...


----------



## airplaneman

Maybe someone can help me out here. Not a hard question, I just don't know the answer







.

How do I tell the speed of my memory in CPU-Z? FSB is 445 and FSB







RAM is 1:1.

Not specific to this board, but it saves me making another thread for a quick question.


----------



## freak0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


haha i hear u

hopefully i can hit 4.2 this winter with my 6600

















man can u plz post ur setting ? i'm trying to hit 4ghz too. .. did that before with GA-X48-DS4 , now i messed up with all this reff options :S


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Maybe someone can help me out here. Not a hard question, I just don't know the answer







.

How do I tell the speed of my memory in CPU-Z? FSB is 445 and FSB







RAM is 1:1.

Not specific to this board, but it saves me making another thread for a quick question.


Click on memory tab see dram frequency x2


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Maybe someone can help me out here. Not a hard question, I just don't know the answer







.

How do I tell the speed of my memory in CPU-Z? FSB is 445 and FSB







RAM is 1:1.

Not specific to this board, but it saves me making another thread for a quick question.


890MHz


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freak0*


man can u plz post ur setting ? i'm trying to hit 4ghz too. .. did that before with GA-X48-DS4 , now i messed up with all this reff options :S


do u have a good cooling?


----------



## richardbb85

everybody and their mothers are building i7 rig, lol


----------



## freak0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
do u have a good cooling?

yes ... it is just for benching ... so far i got 3.8ghz /


----------



## crashdummy35

Nice oc freak0.

Goodnight everyone. Packing it in early tonight. Y'all be cool.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freak0* 
yes ... it is just for benching ... so far i got 3.8ghz /


not bad

fill up ur specs in ur sig yo


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Maybe someone can help me out here. Not a hard question, I just don't know the answer







.

How do I tell the speed of my memory in CPU-Z? FSB is 445 and FSB







RAM is 1:1.

Not specific to this board, but it saves me making another thread for a quick question.

*airplaneman, See the attachment below.*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vaatem12* 
MY RIG FOR SALE, My family has nowhere to go what soever and im going to be on the ****ing streets guys, heres my craigslist postiong, i have got to sell this rig so i can survive, i swear on my daughters life, if any of you guys know anyone who will buy my rig let me know, im absolutely desperate to make money, me my wife and daughter are gonna be on the street, and i cant let that happen...

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/sys/1305362908.html

Thats the link, if anyone knows of any way you can help me out, please let me know. ill be here tonight to check my pms i have got to figure something out now guys, please help me guys.

I am sorry to hear that vaat. I don't know off the top of my head anyone that needs your rig, but I will certainly keep my eyes open...

Best of luck to you and your family, vaatem.


----------



## pdawg17

Well guys...I'm back quickly which is unfortunate...I tried what was advised by a few of you:

LLC enabled with cpu-z 1.35/1.36v
Term 1.32/1.34
MCH 1.3
Refs on Auto/Normal

*All blend tests still failed within 5 seconds of starting them*

I'm baffled...I would at least think by bumping these items up I would extend the test some...this was at least true up to 3.92GHz...any ideas?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdawg17* 
Well guys...I'm back quickly which is unfortunate...I tried what was advised by a few of you:

LLC enabled with cpu-z 1.35/1.36v
Term 1.32/1.34
MCH 1.3
Refs on Auto/Normal

*All blend tests still failed within 5 seconds of starting them*

I'm baffled...I would at least think by bumping these items up I would extend the test some...this was at least true up to 3.92GHz...any ideas?

Keep bumping your term, go a little high or try your MCH reference a notch.


----------



## richardbb85

yea srsy, dont be afraid to bump the # up


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdawg17* 
Well guys...I'm back quickly which is unfortunate...I tried what was advised by a few of you:

LLC enabled with cpu-z 1.35/1.36v
Term 1.32/1.34
MCH 1.3
Refs on Auto/Normal

*All blend tests still failed within 5 seconds of starting them*

I'm baffled...I would at least think by bumping these items up I would extend the test some...this was at least true up to 3.92GHz...any ideas?

Wow, it certainly should have extended the test. Do you have the PCIe frequency set at 100? The only thing I can think of atm is to clear CMOS and re-enter the proper values, just to make sure that a setting in the BIOS is not causing problems
Do it exactly like this

Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone

Then re-enter your overclock settings


----------



## pdawg17

Ok...small improvement...with vcore at 1.36 (cpu-z) all runs were failing on test #1 until I did Term 1.38 with Auto...it lasted a whole 1 minute (still test #1 fail)...then I left that there and bumped MCH up 1 to 1.32...it just made it to the end of test #4...not a huge deal but it was the first change that actually created some kind of positive response...

I will try clearing the cmos as suggested but here is the current "best yet still crappy" settings:

Vcore (cpu-z) 1.36v
Term 1.38
MCH 1.32
Refs "Auto"
Everything else filled in manually to "default" settings


----------



## richardbb85

is it normal for this board not being able to OC in a big jump like from 2.4 to 3.9ghz?

i was at stock speed 2.4ghz, OCed to 3.9ghz immediately with the setting that worked for me, no boot. tried to boot at 3.6, 3.7, 3.8, still no go.

so i had to OC in small margin, 2.4 to 3.0 to 3.3 to 3.6 to 3.7 to 3.8 to 3.9, now it will boot.

is this normal?


----------



## BradleyW

when i turn the pc on. this board makes the pc start up for 2 seconds then shuts down. Then it starts normal. why?


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
when i turn the pc on. this board makes the pc start up for 2 seconds then shuts down. Then it starts normal. why?

Are you overclocking? This happens to me if I have an overclock that won't boot into windows. The computer tries to boot then fails and shuts off, then restarts itself and boots with all default bios settings. Saves you from resetting the CMOS battery manually. Check CPU-Z after you start to see if your overclock is still applied after it starts up like that.


----------



## airplaneman

Also, I'm having trouble overclocking my RAM. It's Mushkin Redline PC8000 that is supposed to run at 1000. I have it set to 890 in the BIOS right now so last night I decided to bump it up to 1068. I raised the memory voltage from 1.84 to 1.94 and it booted fine so I left it. This morning I boot up and the computer won't boot, so I tried giving the memory 2.00 volts and it still wouldn't do it. Dropped the memory back to stock voltages and it seems to be working, but only at 890 MHz. Timings are 5-5-5 2T.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


when i turn the pc on. this board makes the pc start up for 2 seconds then shuts down. Then it starts normal. why?


I can think of 2 reasons for that happening. The first is an unstable overclock. the second is your BIOS is not in an optimal state and may need to "straightened up" a bit. This can be accomplished by clearing the CMOS and loading Optimal Defaults in this manner--

Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Are you overclocking? This happens to me if I have an overclock that won't boot into windows. The computer tries to boot then fails and shuts off, then restarts itself and boots with all default bios settings. Saves you from resetting the CMOS battery manually. Check CPU-Z after you start to see if your overclock is still applied after it starts up like that.


^^^what he said

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Also, I'm having trouble overclocking my RAM. It's Mushkin Redline PC8000 that is supposed to run at 1000. I have it set to 890 in the BIOS right now so last night I decided to bump it up to 1068. I raised the memory voltage from 1.84 to 1.94 and it booted fine so I left it. This morning I boot up and the computer won't boot, so I tried giving the memory 2.00 volts and it still wouldn't do it. Dropped the memory back to stock voltages and it seems to be working, but only at 890 MHz. Timings are 5-5-5 2T.


I don't overclock ram ,so I can't help you on that. I just apply the max voltage as per manu. and the correct timings. Sorry


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


when i turn the pc on. this board makes the pc start up for 2 seconds then shuts down. Then it starts normal. why?


I get that happen when i turn off the power supply








But if I just shut down and leave the power supply on, it doesn't happen









Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Also, I'm having trouble overclocking my RAM. It's Mushkin Redline PC8000 that is supposed to run at 1000. I have it set to 890 in the BIOS right now so last night I decided to bump it up to 1068. I raised the memory voltage from 1.84 to 1.94 and it booted fine so I left it. This morning I boot up and the computer won't boot, so I tried giving the memory 2.00 volts and it still wouldn't do it. Dropped the memory back to stock voltages and it seems to be working, but only at 890 MHz. Timings are 5-5-5 2T.


I did read that this board can over tighten the tRFC timing!
And it sets this timing more in line with what the ram could do at 800MHz
As you can see, mine is set to 70








Worth a look


----------



## airplaneman

How did you set that? Mine is slightly different than yours..


----------



## freak0

same here ... now i'm trying to push my Dominators high as i can on this board ... since i had a bad luck with X48-DS4 . hope i can get 1120-50 , what u think Achiles ?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


How did you set that? Mine is slightly different than yours..










IT set its self, but i have read stuff saying about it can be a problem








Just one thing, i have newer CPUz


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freak0*




same here ... now i'm trying to push my Dominators high as i can on this board ... since i had a bad luck with X48-DS4 . hope i can get 1120-50 , what u think Achiles ?


I'll be watching









edit, i do think the 70 is a bit on the safe side 66 ish maybe


----------



## NoGuru

@Airplane do you know what your ram will do? I have 1066's that I have hade up to 1150. Test your settings after you have a good OC and see if they what they can do.

Your tRFC's are to high 70 is way high. Should be able to get them down between 58 and 45.
Use memset to lowwer it so you don't have to jump into bios alot.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Are you overclocking? This happens to me if I have an overclock that won't boot into windows. The computer tries to boot then fails and shuts off, then restarts itself and boots with all default bios settings. Saves you from resetting the CMOS battery manually. Check CPU-Z after you start to see if your overclock is still applied after it starts up like that.


Yeah. My board does that too. Don't worry. I've seen several posts on this about Giga boards--it's normal bro.

Good morning everyone.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


@Airplane do you know what your ram will do? I have 1066's that I have hade up to 1150. Test your settings after you have a good OC and see if they what they can do.

Your tRFC's are to high 70 is way high. Should be able to get them down between 58 and 45.
Use memset to lowwer it so you don't have to jump into bios alot.


I have heard of people getting it up to 1100MHz, the guy I bought it from had it running fine at 1066 on a Rampage Extreme so they should be able to do it..\\

EDIT: Just got the newest CPU-Z and my tRFC is 58.


----------



## BradleyW

thx guys, i will check it out.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
I have heard of people getting it up to 1100MHz, the guy I bought it from had it running fine at 1066 on a Rampage Extreme so they should be able to do it..\\

EDIT: Just got the newest CPU-Z and my tRFC is 58.

It's hard to say but maybe your timings are to tight. Try lessening them a little and see what happens.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


I have heard of people getting it up to 1100MHz, the guy I bought it from had it running fine at 1066 on a Rampage Extreme so they should be able to do it..\\

EDIT: Just got the newest CPU-Z and my tRFC is 58.


I don't know where i saw it, but it was some Ram manufacturers sit. And it was in large red writing saying our board was putting this setting too tight. Although, it doesn't seem to be the case with my ram, as it has set it baggy as hell








I'll go and find it, and will report back


----------



## crashdummy35

Hey guys, sorry to waste any space on this epic thread but I'd just hate for anybody to miss this: What can a 45nm chip take?

almighty is going to volt a 45nm until it dies. In increments and make the ultimate voltage guide--in a general sense of course.

@ dennyb subed.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Hey guys, sorry to waste any space on this epic thread but I'd just hate for anybody to miss this: What can a 45nm chip take?

almighty is going to volt a 45nm until it dies. In increments and make the ultimate voltage guide--in a general sense of course.


Nice find, I subbed.


----------



## dennyb

Here is another good thread in the making that folks may want to sub
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ing-setup.html


----------



## bluedevil

Messin around today.....a new high OC.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=638577


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Messin around today.....a new high OC.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=638577


Dang devi that's spectacular


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Messin around today.....a new high OC.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=638577


Get her stable and you can win a Magenta star on the 4GHz club.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Get her stable and you can win a Magenta star on the 4GHz club.










Wut?


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Messin around today.....a new high OC.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=638577


Nice. Im thinking about messing around myself... 3.6GHz on this Q6600 is ok... but i want the 4GHz







:


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Wut?










I'm just happy you didn't beat me before you quit water.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st*


Nice. Im thinking about messing around myself... 3.6GHz on this Q6600 is ok... but i want the 4GHz







:


Yeah, you already have a 50% OC. Hope you get to your goal. That would be 66.6%OC


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
I'm just happy you didn't beat me before you quit water.









I am not quitting water anymore.....


----------



## Mechkiller31st

OK well 3.8 booted no problem. 4.0 the system shows the windows logo and then a quick flash of a blue screen and then restarts.. any thoughts. i upped the voltage to 1.5

My memory is the Crucial Balistix 800 currently at 890 5 5 5 12


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st* 
OK well 3.8 booted no problem. 4.0 the system shows the windows logo and then a quick flash of a blue screen and then restarts.. any thoughts. i upped the voltage to 1.5

My memory is the Crucial Balistix 800 currently at 890 5 5 5 12

bump cpu term, maybe loosen your timings.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st* 
OK well 3.8 booted no problem. 4.0 the system shows the windows logo and then a quick flash of a blue screen and then restarts.. any thoughts. i upped the voltage to 1.5

My memory is the Crucial Balistix 800 currently at 890 5 5 5 12

try 3.9 first, then 4.0

at 3.9ghz, my mem is at 5 6 6 17


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
bump cpu term, maybe loosen your timings.

CPU termination is at 1.5
LLC is Disabled
PLL is Normal

System boots to windows @3.8 with a vcore of 1.45 memory @ 846 4 4 4 12


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st*


CPU termination is at 1.5 
*LLC is Disabled*
PLL is Normal

System boots to windows @3.8 with a vcore of 1.45 memory @ 846 4 4 4 12


How much is your droop?


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


How much is your droop?


damn how do i figure out that again. wasnt it look at cpu z and what its saying my vcore is

cus CPU-Z is claiming 1.39-1.408


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st*


CPU termination is at 1.5 
LLC is Disabled
PLL is Normal

System boots to windows @3.8 with a vcore of 1.45 memory @ 846 4 4 4 12


Enable LLC and bump PLL a notch or two.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Enable LLC and bump PLL a notch or two.


If you decide to enable LLC --input the same voltages used for 3.8GHz and start from that point for 4.0

Point being you will not need to enter as much V-core as beforeLLC


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Enable LLC and bump PLL a notch or two.


PLL is by default at 1.500V i can do 1.570 then 1.590V


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st*


PLL is by default at 1.500V i can do 1.570 then 1.590V


I run mine at 1.57


----------



## BradleyW

Sorry about thread jacking here but should i do the "volt mod" with my 4890 to get 1GHz?


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Also just noticed i am still useing Bios Version F7


----------



## Mechkiller31st

BIOS says 1.5 Vcore

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=638793


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Sorry about thread jacking here but should i do the "volt mod" with my 4890 to get 1GHz?


Have thought about it w/ mine, but I think I should get a block for it first. It already hit's 80c on heavy loads at my current clock. Additionally I've been too busy w/ trying to tweak other stuff to really worry about it yet.

Also not sure if I want to keep it yet either. Card has so much cap noise the fan's db is incidental.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Have thought about it w/ mine, but I think I should get a block for it first. It already hit's 80c on heavy loads at my current clock. Additionally I've been too busy w/ trying to tweak other stuff to really worry about it yet.

Also not sure if I want to keep it yet either. Card has so much cap noise the fan's db is incidental.


If your games are fine, i would keep the 4890 or just buy aftermarket cooling like you said. How is a volt mod done anyway. i know how to do it with CPU's but not GPU's (the latest ones anyway)

Thanks for helping me supaspoon.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st*


BIOS says 1.5 Vcore

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=638793











Sweet. So is that w/ llc on? Is it at least semi-stable? If so, temps willing, I'd say you can probably have yourself a 24/7 4Ghz 6600..........which is seriously awesomesausage.

edit:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


If your games are fine, i would keep the 4890 or just buy aftermarket cooling like you said. How is a volt mod done anyway. i know how to do it with CPU's but not GPU's (the latest ones anyway)

Thanks for helping me supaspoon.


It does fine, but that's not the reason I'm debating keeping it. It's just that it's noisy as hell as soon as it has any load at all (it's not fan noise either, just caps & stuff are obnoxious). Don't really want to invest in a block untill I'm sure if I'm going to keep it a while.

As for how, I'm not sure exactly, as I haven't really looked into it in much depth yet. But I'm pretty sure the 4890 thread contains all the info on how to do it.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


*Have thought about it w/ mine, but I think I should get a block for it first*. It already hit's 80c on heavy loads at my current clock. Additionally I've been too busy w/ trying to tweak other stuff to really worry about it yet.

Also not sure if I want to keep it yet either. Card has so much cap noise the fan's db is incidental.


Good point.


----------



## Mechkiller31st

LLC is on
PLL @1.57

Screenshot and temps below


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st*


LLC is on
PLL @1.57

Screenshot and temps below


Noice chip man. Have you stressed it for stability yet?


----------



## BradleyW

how are the volt mods done anyway?


----------



## dennyb

Mechkiller that is a good looking overclock. If you get stability and from those volts pictured you have the overhead to do it. I'd say you have a 24/7 4.0


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Noice chip man. Have you stressed it for stability yet?


Just tried to run Prime 95... lol instant System crash

What is the maxium safe Voltage i can go to (maybe even a little unsafe)


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st*


Just tried to run Prime 95... lol instant System crash

What is the maxium safe Voltage i can go to (maybe even a little unsafe)


Intel says 1.55V--That would be measured in CPUZ


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Intel says 1.55V--That would be measured in CPUZ


then i guess thats where she will ahve to go. im at 1.5 so .05 left... maybe

the blue screen im getting is a system halt... lol she need more POWER ::insert tim allen grunt here::


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Intel says 1.55V--That would be measured in CPUZ


CPU-Z huh... oh well crap that only says 1.47


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st*


then i guess thats where she will ahve to go. im at 1.5 so .05 left... maybe

the blue screen im getting is a system halt... lol she need more POWER ::insert tim allen grunt here::


How much below V-core are you setting Term? Should probably be around .03v lower


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st*


CPU-Z huh... oh well crap that only says 1.47


----------



## Dryadsoul

Not saying you all should go Illegal.....but Everest Corporate Edition does read truer volts...


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


how are the volt mods done anyway?


Not sure for the ATI 4xxx... I read a thread somewhere about volt modding an 8800 or 9800, though.

In essence, it is the same as volt modding a mobo... you use a pencil to apply a small amount of graphite to a resistor which lowers its resistance, I think.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Not saying you all should go Illegal.....but Everest Corporate Edition does read truer volts...











I say youall a lot and I'm not an illegal


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st* 
CPU-Z huh... oh well crap that only says 1.47

Hell yeah dude, that's what we're sayin you got some room to play with. Personally, I wouldn't want to run it more than 1.52/1.53 w/ llc on. However, that's me. The 6600's a tough bastard & some people have run them between 1.5-1.6 w/o consequence. Granted, this is all assuming you can keep the temps reasonable.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I say youall a lot and I'm not an illegal









Yeah, but you're a Red Skin..


----------



## richardbb85

1.6v 24/7 crew holla


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
1.6v 24/7 crew holla

Not Vcore I hope.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Yeah, but you're a Red Skin..


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Not Vcore I hope.









Lol, well to be fair I said *between* 1.55-1.6. That said, on a q6600 sure, they're tough as hell.........65nm stands for "MOAR VOLLTS PLZ KTHX".


----------



## Dryadsoul

I ran my Q6600 GO @ 1.5v on water.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
I ran my Q6600 GO @ 5.5v on water.

??????


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
??????

There ya go, us old folks alway forgetting the 1 before the .50


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
There ya go, us old folks alway forgetting the 1 before the .50









I knew you did but wanted to post before you fixed it. I'm a :turd:


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
There ya go, us old folks alway forgetting the 1 before the .50









If you weren't so busy pickin' on uncle denny you wouldn't forget so much. And check my reply to ******* #5168


----------



## Dryadsoul

I be liking your new Eye anyway NoG


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
If you weren't so busy pickin' on uncle denny you wouldn't forget so much. And check my reply to ******* #5168

They got Blackskins in Kantuck these days?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
They got Blackskins in Kantuck these days?









I give --you win uncle


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Not Vcore I hope.









sure is


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I say youall a lot and I'm not an illegal









no, we say ya'll...

and you'uns'es


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
sure is
















If that's 24/7 you best be trading it for a q9550...


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
no, we say ya'll...

and you'uns'es

Meaning you ones is illegal??

Damn no ya'lls.


----------



## dennyb

You take him on Grish --He's too much for me

If he knocks you down, I'll pick you back up


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
If that's 24/7 you best be trading it for a q9550...










i thought about selling my chip and buy the 9550, but the difference in performance is probably not much since i can get 3.9 stable with this chip.
i am not a hardcore gamer or apps user that need every FPS possible


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


If that's 24/7 you best be trading it for a q9550...










Looks like 1.6 bios w/ both drop & droop to account for, so no biggie.


----------



## richardbb85

1.6v in bios, but 1.44v on load

is that bad or what


----------



## dennyb

OK if you run 1.6v in BIOS and you are 1.44v on load, where are you going to be the majority of the time, when you are not on load? When you are basically idling when surfing the net or e-mailing what kind of voltage will you be running, and how safe will you be?


----------



## richardbb85

it idle at 1.520, drop to about 1.502 when i am doing light work.

V never go over 1.520 in CPU-Z


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


OK if you run 1.6v in BIOS and you are 1.44v on load, where are you going to be the majority of the time, when you are not on load? When you are basically idling when surfing the net or e-mailing what kind of voltage will you be running, and how safe will you be?


if you look at his sig "1.6v, 1.52 idle 1.44 load in CPUZ".

So 1.6v bios. VDrop to 1.52v actual @ idle, Vdroop from 1.52 to 1.44v load.

Not bad at all really.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


it idle at 1.520, drop to about 1.502 when i am doing light work.

V never go over 1.520 in CPU-Z


Seems like you should be good to go









congrats ,your hard work and persistance paid off--REP+

The sig


----------



## richardbb85

ty ty

i still remember how i couldnt get pass 3.6ghz few weeks ago, lol.

+rep for u two


----------



## Dryadsoul

richardbb85's doing great, just wished I'ld not of traded my q6600 for this e8500.

Though I'm sure it'll fry just fine under DICE.


----------



## richardbb85

u have some crazy setup there, dammmmmmm


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


ty ty

i still remember how i couldnt get pass 3.6ghz few weeks ago, lol.

+rep for u two


TY as well . It really is amazing how much we learn from each other and we have a good time doing it. I can remember when 4.1 was a suicide run for me







Never thought I would get 4.25 stable and 4545 CPUZ validation. I owe it all to the members on this thread. So thanks everyone. Dam I'm soundin' like a gurl


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


TY as well . It really is amazing how much we learn from each other and we have a good time doing it. I can remember when 4.1 was a suicide run for me







Never thought I would get 4.25 stable and 4545 CPUZ validation. I owe it all to the members on this thread. So thanks everyone. Dam I'm soundin' like a gurl


definitely









have u ran 3dmark06? score?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


TY as well . It really is amazing how much we learn from each other and we have a good time doing it. I can remember when 4.1 was a suicide run for me







Never thought I would get 4.25 stable and 4545 CPUZ validation. I owe it all to the members on this thread. So thanks everyone. Dam I'm soundin' like a gurl


----------



## richardbb85

hahah nice one


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


hahah nice one










This is deffo "The happy Thread"









UD3P, the board that makes you happy


----------



## airplaneman

Hey, I'm back. Someone said I should try loosening my timings off to try and get a stable OC on my memory. What timings do you recommend?


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


This is deffo "The happy Thread"









UD3P, the board that makes you happy










definitely, this board beat my old ep35-ds3l by milessssssss.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Hey, I'm back. Someone said I should try loosening my timings off to try and get a stable OC on my memory. What timings do you recommend?


i wish i know a bit about Ocing memory, can't help









i just let mine set to auto, lol


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Hey, I'm back. Someone said I should try loosening my timings off to try and get a stable OC on my memory. What timings do you recommend?


What speed is your Ram rated at?

I'm thinging try 6 6 6 18


----------



## richardbb85

is OCing the ram that important in OCing?

i mean i leave my on auto and it's working just fine.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


So thanks everyone. Dam I'm soundin' like a gurl


You're welcome. But, you've already showed us her arse :









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


What speed is your Ram rated at?

I'm thinging try 6 6 6 18


speed is supposed to be 1000MHz.


----------



## freak0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Hey, I'm back. Someone said I should try loosening my timings off to try and get a stable OC on my memory. What timings do you recommend?


Ur stock should be volted to 2.1v and 5-5-5-12. try to lock tRFC to 70 and tRread to 10 , for safe OC...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


is OCing the ram that important in OCing?

i mean i leave my on auto and it's working just fine.


I don't think it's worth it for gaming








But if you want fast benchmarks, then it would make all the difference









Quote:



speed is supposed to be 1000MHz


And you want faster than 1:1 ?


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


I don't think it's worth it for gaming








But if you want fast benchmarks, then it would make all the difference









And you want faster than 1:1 ?


Only running at 890 now.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Some say running Ram at 1:1 is best. 
So if you are stable, why not stay 1:1 and tighten up the timings


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Some say running Ram at 1:1 is best.
So if you are stable, why not stay 1:1 and tighten up the timings









^^^Best advice on ram you're likely to ever get.


----------



## bluedevil

Now.....we are tied.....







I just gotta get it stable.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=639013


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Now.....we are tied.....







I just gotta get it stable.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=639013

Now I gotta kick your butt....just cuz ya got a Nvidia card.









You're gonna make me rush this DICE run Huh????

Think you were off a bit though: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=602278


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Now I gotta kick your butt....just cuz ya got a Nvidia card.









You're gonna make me rush this DICE run Huh????

*Think you were off a bit though*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=602278


----------



## crashdummy35

Okay...problem time.

Same as before. Trying for a higher fsb and won't even post. 440 is good. Beyond is a no go. I had some odd settings earlier and forgot to write them down that booted me at 446.

I want 450. At the very least 450. But, with a 450 fsb and my multi lowered to keep the same speed I won't even post. Nothing, zip, nada. I'll power up, stay dark screened, then power down and loop twice more.

Took my MCHv all the way up to 1.32 and still no dice.

Any ideas?

grishka, if you see this...your 445x9 settings, this part:

CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......:1.5
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: .76
CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,,0.800V*...........:<<< .67% Of Vtt

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........:1.28
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: .74
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............:
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............:1.5
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........:1.2

Was this only because you were at 4GHz or was it in relation to the fsb? I'm asking because I'm wondering if I should try those.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Okay...problem time.

Same as before. Trying for a higher fsb and won't even post. 440 is good. Beyond is a no go. I had some odd settings earlier and forgot to write them down that booted me at 446.

I want 450. At the very least 450. But, with a 450 fsb and my multi lowered to keep the same speed I won't even post. Nothing, zip, nada. I'll power up, stay dark screened, then power down and loop twice more.

Took my MCHv all the way up to 1.32 and still no dice.

Any ideas?


FSB hole? What happens if you drop the multi to 6x and set the FSB at 450? Can you boot then? If not I'd say you have a hole there. Try 455 + 460 with 6x multi and see what happens.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


FSB hole? What happens if you drop the multi to 6x and set the FSB at 450? Can you boot then? If not I'd say you have a hole there. Try 455 + 460 with 6x multi and see what happens.


Not even at 6 or 7 at almost stock will I boot at 450.

I'll try some more here in a second. I just find it hard to believe this monster of a board is [email protected] out at this speed on the fsb.

I can already see this is going to be a looooooong weekend.


----------



## Mechkiller31st

I has forgot with Prime 95 should i be running Small FFTs or In-Place Large FFT's

Im trying to get this 4.0GHz stable


----------



## airplaneman

That sucks dude..

Quick question. If I get hacked NVidia drivers, can I get a 2nd GTX 260 for SLI?


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


That sucks dude..

Quick question. If I get hacked NVidia drivers, can I get a 2nd GTX 260 for SLI?


As far as i know GTX260's are all SLI capable


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st*


As far as i know GTX260's are all SLI capable


They are, but I wanted to know if I could SLI them on a Crossfire board with hacked drivers..


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Oh what CPU temp program do you all use for this motherboard... and what TJ.Max is yours all set at?


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


They are, but I wanted to know if I could SLI them on a Crossfire board with hacked drivers..


Derrr i forgot lol. actually from what i have heard SLI is software based not hardware based and there are drivers (not nvidia or whql) that will allow sli on a non sli board.. however i have not seen any proof of performance differences


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*












Just kidding, but he's gonna make me put my 8800GT in just for the first DICE Run...









Which means I have to do an oven bake first...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st*


Oh what CPU temp program do you all use for this motherboard... and what TJ.Max is yours all set at?


cortemp and realtemp ---tj max for your Q6600 G0 is 90C--- E8x00 is 100C-- Q9x50 is 100C


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
cortemp and realtemp ---tj max for your Q6600 G0 is 90C--- E8x00 is 100C-- Q9x50 is 100C

Thank you i thought i remembered it being 90...

now anyone useing Core Temp 0.99.5 can u tell me how to change the Tj. Max the older version allowed to change that now it doesnt


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st* 
I has forgot with Prime 95 should i be running Small FFTs or In-Place Large FFT's

Im trying to get this 4.0GHz stable

Prime/Orthos Small FFT. Then Blend. Then Large if you want to be extra sure.

Whopping loop/reset CMOS at 460+.

Guess it's time to put my reading glasses on.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st* 
Thank you i thought i remembered it being 90...

now anyone useing Core Temp 0.99.5 can u tell me how to change the Tj. Max the older version allowed to change that now it doesnt

Tools --settings --(-10) tj junction max offset


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Tools --settings --(-10) tj junction max offset

Check and see if you have the lastest one...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st* 
Check and see if you have the lastest one...









my bad --I have 99.4 ---sorry

edit: maybe just use realtemp til you get it sorted?


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
my bad --I have 99.4 ---sorry

hehe its ok.. i think i figured it out i just offset the temps of my 4 cores by 10 degrees


----------



## Unclepauly

Long time lurker and just signed up to get some help if I need it, and maybe help someone else if I can! This thread is awesome, I'm going to try to overclock tonight so maybe I'll be posting some more. Greets everyone


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unclepauly* 
Long time lurker and just signed up to get some help if I need it, and maybe help someone else if I can! This thread is awesome, I'm going to try to overclock tonight so maybe I'll be posting some more. Greets everyone









welcome to the nut house,oops I mean UD3P thread.
Go to User CP and fill out the system tab (edit system)for your rig . Then everyone will know what we are dealing with

ummm that's signature---edit system is what you want


----------



## Unclepauly

lol yeah I copy pasted to sig before I saw your post.

First thing I'm gonna try is set everything to auto when I push the fsb with a low multi to see how far the board can go.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unclepauly*


lol yeah I copy pasted to sig before I saw your post.

First thing I'm gonna try is set everything to auto when I push the fsb with a low multi to see how far the board can go.


If you get to a point that it wont post raise you cpu term.


----------



## crashdummy35

Hello UnclePauly and welcome. This thread moves pretty fast so you may have to back track and read up on occasion.

Good luck.

__________________________________________________ _______________________

I have a headache from this fsb wall I think I've hit. Seems more chip related (another notch against this dud of a chip I got) than NB.

Food. Music. Bed. That's my plan. 'Night y'all.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Yeah, welcome and if you think the post might apply make sure you hit permalink and subscribe..............or you'll be re-reading this thread too many times.

Which isn't a bad thing.............it's just way too time consuming.

Although all the regulars have been there many, many, many times.


----------



## Unclepauly

thanks for the tips. It's now time to push this baby to the edge..


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unclepauly*


thanks for the tips. It's now time to push this baby to the edge..


Play with the BIOS for awhile, when you hit a wall ask and we'll give you a leg up on the settings.

But, hands on is the best way to learn the board.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unclepauly*


thanks for the tips. It's now time to push this baby to the edge..


Unclepauly- I see you are running 800 MHz G Skil Ram. Unless it overclocks really well I think the edge that you are pushing to is coming sooner than you expect. A 400FSB will put your Ram at it's intended speed. So 8.5 x 400 =3400 or 3.4 GHz. if the ram overclocks to 900 (450) that will give you 3.8GHz.

edit : what I am saying is the Ram is going to be the limiting factor in your rig


----------



## NoGuru

Well it my OC very well. Can you post a link to the exact kind it is?


----------



## Unclepauly

DennyB you didn't have to edit. I got it the first time :thumbup:. Ya I heard this board hits over 450fsb with quads and there's a 99% chance that the memory won't go past that. What's a good tool for testing memory? Can loosening timings let me hit higher fsb speeds?

This is the mem

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231122


----------



## NoGuru

Well you just have to test it with your FSB. Are you using 1g sticks or 2g sticks? A link to it will help us tell if they are good OC'ers. Use the 333 or 400 latch 200b.


----------



## Unclepauly

OK so far so good at 450fsb. I tried the 400 latch and it only gave me the d options so had to use the 333 latch. Once I hit the wall and back down, what voltages should I decrease? From what I understand auto really kicks up the volts. Again, thanks for the help I'd be lost without this thread.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unclepauly* 
OK so far so good at 450fsb. I tried the 400 latch and it only gave me the d options so had to use the 333 latch. Once I hit the wall and back down, what voltages should I decrease? From what I understand auto really kicks up the volts. Again, thanks for the help I'd be lost without this thread.

So far you know you can get to 450. Now I would go back to the down on the fsb and increase the multi.


----------



## Unclepauly

Well I just left it at 450fsb and put the multi back to 8.5 and it running like a dream so far. Temps are looking a bit crazy though so I'm looking to decrease the voltage. CPU-Z is reporting 1.344 which seems high


----------



## Dryadsoul

You should be able to back that down to 2.8 or so with a little work.

What Bios are you running? F10b will get you lower Vcore on that Quad.


----------



## Unclepauly

F9. UD3P bios should work on my board right?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unclepauly*


F9. UD3P bios should work on my board right?


Yeah, but your Quad prefers F10b, trust me.


----------



## freak0

guys what you think on 1.6v for 24/7 on my q6600? would it last long ??


----------



## lowkickqop

I flashed my GPU bios and the flash failed. I have a backup gpu but my main GPU that I did a bad flash on will not list as an adapter in atiflash or device manager. I have pulled both gpu's and plugged back in a couple of times and done a driver sweep. My main GPU actually showed up once as an adapter after the bad flash. I cannot get it to show up again. Anyone know if I need to go and enable something in the bios to have both gpu's show?


----------



## bluedevil

Just so many pages.....

Does anyone know what BIOS I can use for Rev 1.1? On F9 ATM.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Just so many pages.....

Does anyone know what BIOS I can use for Rev 1.1? On F9 ATM.

Most of us have moved to F10b


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Most of us have moved to F10b

I seen that F10e was out....I was just wondering if I could used it....is all.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


I seen that F10e was out....I was just wondering if I could used it....is all.


I see on TT forum where it is out for this board, but have not heard yet of anyone using it. I have used 3 BIOS releases and have not seen any differences. dryadsoul says F10b is better for voltages-lower for same clocks. I see no improvement--no downside either


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I see on TT forum where it is out for this board, but have not heard yet of anyone using it. I have used 3 BIOS releases and have not seen any differences. dryadsoul says F10b is better for voltages-lower for same clocks. I see no improvement--no downside either


Then it looks like F10b for me then. Thanks!


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Then it looks like F10b for me then. Thanks!


That's why I put the TT BIOS link in my sig.


----------



## PowerTrip

Questions:

I'm trying to stabilize my new Q9550 and I was wondering if 1.28v MCH Core is enough for 471 FSB or should it be 1.3v?
I had 1.26v for a 456 FSB and that was enough to stabilize my E8400 overclock.

Also, whats better for stability, a 333mhz or 400mhz MCH strap for a 2.00x RAM multiplier ?


----------



## Dryadsoul

45nm Quads are more of a challenge on getting the volts correct.

I've had much better luck with my quad on the 400MHz strap @ 2.00D


----------



## pdawg17

Well guys...I'm back finally with some great news! I figured out my problem with hitting 4.0GHz...if you don't remember I could pass small fft's with flying colors but would fail out on blend/large fft's in a matter of minutes...it ended up being the strap...for some reason with my board (slightly different than most here - see sig) likes the 333 strap much better at higher fsb...I had tried the 333 strap in the past but I must have had other things off (vcore too low, etc) so it didn't show itself as "the fix" until now...

Now I hope I can dial down some of my voltages since that didn't have a lot to do with my problem...here are the current settings:

Vcore: 1.4 (1.348v in cpu-z)
CPU term: 1.38v
MCH: 1.32v
Refs: Auto (seems to do better than "Normal"

One other question...when people say to keep Term ~0.03v lower than vcore do you mean vcore in windows or the setting in the bios?


----------



## Dryadsoul

That would be in BIOS.

And keep jacking your Vcore down til it fails, and then take it back up a bit. I'm thinking the strap has more to do with whatever ram you're running ATM.


----------



## PowerTrip

wow, pdawg, i'm right where you are at on the Q9550, 3.92Ghz stable, but i want 4ghz just for the lulz.

I have to up my voltages now I guess, I'm at:

Vcore: 1.35 (1.328v in cpu-z)
CPU term: 1.3v
MCH: 1.30v
Refs: I locked them to their default values

I'm using both 333 and 400 straps at 2.00x Multi, which ever get me further down the Super Pi list. If get to 32m and it passes, I'm moving on to Prime 95.


----------



## airplaneman

Does anyone know how/where I can get cracked drivers for this board to run SLI?


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


Refs: I locked them to their default values


Try bumping the mch ref up a couple notches. Finding the right figure on that setting does wonders for stability on this board.

Believe mine was running at .8

Btw, make sure to set vtt to 1.2->change ref to desired value->change vtt back. They scale w/ the vtt, so if you don't do that it gets confux0red real quick.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Does anyone know how/where I can get cracked drivers for this board to run SLI?


Doubt it, not yet anyway. Prob. better off asking in the other thread, as I'm sure you won't be the only one looking.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pdawg17*


Well guys...I'm back finally with some great news! I figured out my problem with hitting 4.0GHz...if you don't remember I could pass small fft's with flying colors but would fail out on blend/large fft's in a matter of minutes...it ended up being the strap...for some reason with my board (slightly different than most here - see sig) likes the 333 strap much better at higher fsb...I had tried the 333 strap in the past but I must have had other things off (vcore too low, etc) so it didn't show itself as "the fix" until now...

Now I hope I can dial down some of my voltages since that didn't have a lot to do with my problem...here are the current settings:

Vcore: 1.4 (1.348v in cpu-z)
CPU term: 1.38v
MCH: 1.32v
Refs: Auto (seems to do better than "Normal"

One other question...when people say to keep Term ~0.03v lower than vcore do you mean vcore in windows or the setting in the bios?


Glad it's working out. You should be able to drop your MCH and term quite a bit.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


Questions:

I'm trying to stabilize my new Q9550 and I was wondering if 1.28v MCH Core is enough for 471 FSB or should it be 1.3v?
I had 1.26v for a 456 FSB and that was enough to stabilize my E8400 overclock.

Also, whats better for stability, a 333mhz or 400mhz MCH strap for a 2.00x RAM multiplier ?


@ powertrip--I have seen it reccomended that 1.30MCH is good for up to 500FSB. My rig seems to require more than that. For 467x9 I need 1.300MCH Core. I also use the 400 strap if running 1:1 (2.00) At high FSB.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pdawg17*


Well guys...I'm back finally with some great news! I figured out my problem with hitting 4.0GHz...if you don't remember I could pass small fft's with flying colors but would fail out on blend/large fft's in a matter of minutes...it ended up being the strap...for some reason with my board (slightly different than most here - see sig) likes the 333 strap much better at higher fsb...I had tried the 333 strap in the past but I must have had other things off (vcore too low, etc) so it didn't show itself as "the fix" until now...

Now I hope I can dial down some of my voltages since that didn't have a lot to do with my problem...here are the current settings:

Vcore: 1.4 (1.348v in cpu-z)
CPU term: 1.38v
MCH: 1.32v
Refs: Auto (seems to do better than "Normal"

One other question...when people say to keep Term ~0.03v lower than vcore do you mean vcore in windows or the setting in the bios?


pdawg---glad you got it figured out. I will have to remember that solution for future reference. I figured it was ram/MCH related, but would not have guessed it to be the strap.

The .03 lower is in BIOS


----------



## pdawg17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@ powertrip--I have seen it reccomended that 1.30MCH is good for up to 500FSB. My rig seems to require more than that. For 467x9 I need 1.300MCH Core. I also use the 400 strap if running 1:1 (2.00) At high FSB.

pdawg---glad you got it figured out. I will have to remember that solution for future reference. I figured it was ram/MCH related, but would not have guessed it to be the strap.

The .03 lower is in BIOS

So to clarify the .03 is comparing vcore and term in the bios...when you guys recommend trying certain vcores are you saying how it should be set in the bios on what cpu-z reads?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdawg17* 
So to clarify the .03 is comparing vcore and term in the bios...when you guys recommend trying certain vcores are you saying how it should be set in the bios on what cpu-z reads?

BIOS settings--We usually specify if it is a CPUZ reading. ...example---
467x9
1.375 V-core(1.344 CPUZ)
Cpu Term 1.340
MCH Core1.300


----------



## kinubic

hello guys so finally got my cpu and ram and started to OC. this is what ive gotten so far. able to boot. but have not stress tested it yet. how does it look so far? how long do u think i should test this on prime? or should i do a seperate memtest and Orthos test? im new to OCing







lol

Code:


Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto] or Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: [8x]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:[+0.5]
CPU Frequency ...........................:3.6Hz (424X8.5)

********** Clock Chip Control ********

Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [424]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:[100]
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

>>>>>  Advanced Clock Control

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]

******** DRAM Performance Control ********

Performance Enhance...................: [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [Auto]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [200]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..............: [2.66C]
Memory Frequency (Mhz)  1066..............:   1131
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)................: [Manual]

>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ..........................................5
tRP'............................................5 
tRAS.......................................... 18

Advanced Timing Control     [Press Enter]

****** Motherboard Voltage Control ******
>>> CPU

Load-Line Calibration...................[Enabled]
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.250V [1.325V]
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V [1.220V]
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V [Manual]
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.760V [Auto]

>>>MCH/ICH

MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V [1.320V]
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V [Auto]
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V [Auto]
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V [Auto]

>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V [1.800V] 
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V [Auto]
Channel A Reference 0.900V [Auto]
Channel B Reference 0.900V [Auto]

-------------------------------------------------------------
Advanced Bios Features

Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


----------



## airplaneman

Got my Q9650 running stable at 4.2 I think







1.39 vCore (CPU-Z). Booted in at 4.5 (link in my sig).


----------



## dennyb

Hi Kinubic and welcome--umm seems a little off to me. here is what I think will get you the 3.6 OC
V-core-1.300 
Term-1.280
MCH Core-1.24

XMP-disable
perf enhance-standard

edit : you might want to underclock the ram until you get the CPU OC dialed in and stress stable


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
hello guys so finally got my cpu and ram and started to OC. this is what ive gotten so far. able to boot. but have not stress tested it yet. how does it look so far? how long do u think i should test this on prime? or should i do a seperate memtest and Orthos test? im new to OCing







lol

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto] or Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: [8x]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:[+0.5]
CPU Frequency ...........................:3.6Hz (424X8.5)

********** Clock Chip Control ********

Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [424]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:[100]
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

>>>>>  Advanced Clock Control

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]

******** DRAM Performance Control ********

Performance Enhance...................: [Turbo]............Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [Auto]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [200]..............333 or 400
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..............: [2.66C]
Memory Frequency (Mhz)  1066..............:   1131
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)................: [Manual]

>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ..........................................5
tRP'............................................5 
tRAS.......................................... 18

Advanced Timing Control     [Press Enter]

****** Motherboard Voltage Control ******
>>> CPU

Load-Line Calibration...................[Enabled]
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.250V [1.325V]
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V [1.220V]
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V [Manual]
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.760V [Auto]

>>>MCH/ICH

MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V [1.320V].........1.30
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V [Auto]
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V [Auto]
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V [Auto]

>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V [1.800V] 
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V [Auto]
Channel A Reference 0.900V [Auto]
Channel B Reference 0.900V [Auto]

-------------------------------------------------------------
Advanced Bios Features

Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


Test with Prime95 small ftts.
Welcome to the most fun thread on the fourms.
I made a few changes on the template.


----------



## kinubic

Thanks. noted and changed the latch to 400 and multiplier to 2.66D









will test with prime95 right now and see how it goes. btw i dont plan to go higher than 3.6 atm till i get my megahalem


----------



## almighty15

Hey guys, My system is rock solid stable but do any of the voltages seem high and maybe can be reduced?

I've only manually changed the Vcore, Vdimm and CPU PLL

Everything else is left on 'AUTO' and has been set by the motherboard.

And I know about the Vcore


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah I have been following your thread almighty. Great work!


----------



## dennyb

almighty --I wouldn't have a clue as to how to arrange the voltage for your experiment,but I am following along every step of the way. REP+


----------



## kinubic

damn so right now im testing with Prime95 and wow my heatsink sucks. temps are at 66 tops ...... think ima lower my OC till i get my megahalem.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
damn so right now im testing with Prime95 and wow my heatsink sucks. temps are at 66 tops ...... think ima lower my OC till i get my megahalem.

No don't lower it. Those temps are fine for now. Remember you are MAXING the cpu out. In every day use it won't get that hot. Is that at 3.6?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
damn so right now im testing with Prime95 and wow my heatsink sucks. temps are at 66 tops ...... think ima lower my OC till i get my megahalem.

Try lowering V-core ,upping term and lowering MCH to 1.24/1.26 and see what the temps are


----------



## almighty15

Cheers for the comments and the support guys, Just want to lower the voltages down as much as possible so *IF* the system does fail it's because of the Vcore and not somthing else


----------



## freak0

Guys two questions plz :
1. What do u think on 1.6vcore for q6600 24/7 ?

2. I have an old e6300 1.86 , i'm gonna test it tommorow on this board ... what is the max vcore for this chip ?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freak0* 
Guys two questions plz :
1. What do u think on 1.6vcore for q6600 24/7 ?

2. I have an old e6300 1.86 , i'm gonna test it tommorow on this board ... what is the max vcore for this chip ?

1.6v-core is more than I would run 24/7. Personally for 24/7 I stay well within Intel limits. My 4.0 is my 24/7 @ just under 1.30V-core. Now if I had a chip that I was not planning on keeping,I would look at it a little differently.

I also have an E6300--1.55 is Intel max for it. Same as your Quad. Post your results here if you will. I have been thinking about trying mine as well,but don't seem to get there


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freak0*


Guys two questions plz :
1. What do u think on 1.6vcore for q6600 24/7 ?

2. I have an old e6300 1.86 , i'm gonna test it tommorow on this board ... what is the max vcore for this chip ?


Forget running 1.6v unless you're running it under water.


----------



## BradleyW

Just made a review on this board.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Does anyone know how/where I can get cracked drivers for this board to run SLI?


OCN doesn't promote Warez... at least, that's what I've been told. (meaning, if we did know, we aren't supposed to talk about it here... but I think that there is at least one Warez site that is easy to find...)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Hey guys, My system is rock solid stable but do any of the voltages seem high and maybe can be reduced?

I've only manually changed the Vcore, Vdimm and CPU PLL

Everything else is left on 'AUTO' and has been set by the motherboard.

And I know about the Vcore



















I am not sure it's a good idea for you to leave ANYTHING on AUTO, given the nature of your experiment. If AUTO tends to overvolt things, then you won't be able to gain accurate findings from your max-volt experimentation.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Just made a review on this board.


Where, here at OCN?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Hey, I'm back. Someone said I should try loosening my timings off to try and get a stable OC on my memory. What timings do you recommend?


Uhh,Mr. airplaneman, I'm wondering why someone who can accomplish a feat such as the one in your sig,would want to ask us questions Let me ask you a few. How in the heck do you do this on such low voltage?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=640347

And would you mind splaining why you are not bumping that super chip just a bit more and claiming the#1 spot on the 4.0GHz Club (Q9650) division? If you see this post,please step forward and tell us mere mortals how we might follow in your footsteps?

Thank you kind sir


----------



## NoGuru

Can someone explain to me how LinX works? How long does it take to do 20 passes?


----------



## d3v0

Judy gettin me feet wet with this board. Under llc there are a ton of options that I am unfamilar with being from an nvidia chipset background. What are good settings for 3.6-ghz on a q6600? What should I change and what should stay at default or auto?


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


Judy gettin me feet wet with this board. Under llc there are a ton of options that I am unfamilar with being from an nvidia chipset background. What are good settings for 3.6-ghz on a q6600? What should I change and what should stay at default or auto?


for 3.6

set volt to 1.39 and see if u can get that stable

leave all others at default/auto


----------



## d3v0

Hmm I will spend some time looking through the thread to see what others have done, I like to make spreadsheets of all my settings...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


Judy gettin me feet wet with this board. Under llc there are a ton of options that I am unfamilar with being from an nvidia chipset background. What are good settings for 3.6-ghz on a q6600? What should I change and what should stay at default or auto?


@d3vo--I dont have settings for the Q6600,but these definitions might be helpful. The bulk of them I swiped from ghost leader

*Mobo Voltage Definitions* 
*******Motherboard Voltage Control*******

*Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed. *

*CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability*

*CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term*

*CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad*

*CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)*

*MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)*

*MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)*

*MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto) *

*ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram*

*DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram) *

*Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) *

*Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) *
__________________


----------



## NoGuru

And here is the MIT template to help you and us.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Can someone explain to me how LinX works? How long does it take to do 20 passes?


Not sure what the mechanics are. How long depends on how much RAM you allow it to use. At 1GB of RAM it doesn't take long at all... but when I let it use all of my available RAM it takes a while. I read a post today that clued me into using ALL RAM instead of the default setting to test stability... made 14 Passes on ALL at 3.6GHz before I shut it down. I can't remember where I read it... might have been almighty's thread (which I thought I had subb'd but I don't).

It's a good read, though.


----------



## Unclepauly

Here's my template. Any glaring problems?

Quote:

CPU = Q9550 EO
Motherboard = EP45 - UD3R
BIOS Version = f9
Ram = 800mhz 5.5.5.15 1.9v G.Skill

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: .5x
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3825

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: ---
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00b
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 900
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:
tRCD .............................................:
tRP............................................... ..:
tRAS.............................................. :

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:
tWTR..........................................:
tWR............................................:
tRFC...........................................:
tRTP...........................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.3
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.28
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.5
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.28
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.5
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 1.9
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: auto
OK mine doesn't have a scroll bar


----------



## Unclepauly

Lets try this again.

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550 EO
Motherboard = EP45 - UD3R
BIOS Version = f9
Ram = 800mhz 5.5.5.15 1.9v G.Skill

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: .5x
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3825

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: ---
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00b
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 900
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:
tRCD .............................................:
tRP.................................................:
tRAS..............................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:
tWTR..........................................:
tWR............................................:
tRFC...........................................:
tRTP...........................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.3
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.28
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.5
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.28
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.5
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 1.9
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: auto


----------



## NoGuru

Unclepauly looks very good but your a Buckeye so not sure I'm gunna help


----------



## NoGuru

Nothings changed so don't double post tehe.


----------



## richardbb85

lmao


----------



## Unclepauly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Unclepauly looks very good but your a Buckeye so not sure I'm gunna help









Does it change anything that my favorite teams are the pistons tigers lions and redwings?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nothings changed so don't double post tehe.

c-c-c-combo breaker!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unclepauly* 
Does it change anything that my favorite teams are the pistons tigers lions and redwings?

c-c-c-combo breaker!

Ok I like you now







Really it all looks good. You ready to go higher?


----------



## TheWolfe

Alright guys, I've tried OCing. It's been pretty weird.

The first time I did it, after I enabled and disabled all the right features, it said that my CPU was @2.26, not 2.8 like it was supposed to be.

So then I put it at 2.8 and it wouldn't boot. I then went for 2.6 and it booted.

So today I reloaded my "default" CMOS (I assume that meant just restarting, since I haven't updated my BIOS[that's another story]).

I went back, did the same thing over, and it said my CPU was @2.8

I then tried for 2.9, and it wouldn't boot. I then went for 2.81, and it wouldn't boot. Very weird, whats going on?

My current settings:


----------



## NoGuru

The wolf fill this out and we'll take a look.
Also make sure in Advance bios disable all of these
Limit CUPID Max
No Execute memory Portect
CPU Enhanced halt
C2/C2E State Support
C4/C4E
CPU Thermal Monitor
CPU EIST Function
Virtualization


----------



## richardbb85

maybe set the # to their spec, not normal?


----------



## dennyb

@ wolfe--
perf enhance- standard
PCIe 100
V-core 1.300
Term 1.280
N
N
MCH Core-1.240


----------



## richardbb85

heard the newest bios update reduce vdrop, true?


----------



## Unclepauly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Ok I like you now







Really it all looks good. You ready to go higher?

Man it was so easy to get to 3.8 I'm just waiting for something to go wrong lol. I heard this board was good but c'mon, I'm just waiting for a light fixture to drop on my head or something lol I never have luck like this with mobos.


----------



## richardbb85

this board is god


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unclepauly* 
Man it was so easy to get to 3.8 I'm just waiting for something to go wrong lol. I heard this board was good but c'mon, I'm just waiting for a light fixture to drop on my head or something lol I never have luck like this with mobos.

I have reached 555 FSB with this board and achieved 4.8 on air, and a 9.98 super pi


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I have reached 555 FSB with this board and achieved 4.8 on air, and a 9.98 super pi









hammered


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


hammered


True I had about 15 beers in me, but still remembered to write my settings down in the morning


----------



## richardbb85

last time i had 15 beers

woke up with my head in the toilet


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


last time i had 15 beers

woke up with my head in the toilet


*Raaaalph*


----------



## NoGuru

Oh read this http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...tel-build.html


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Oh read this http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...tel-build.html


lmao

epic lulz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


lmao

epic lulz


I started to get pissed when he started on you


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I started to get pissed when he started on you


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Oh read this http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...tel-build.html



I'm gonna wait for the movie


----------



## d3v0

What's an appropriate mch core and CPU term for 400-420fsb?

edit:

having issues with 415x9, all the way up to 1.55vcore (70c load temp, got some push pull goin on here)

LLC enabled
Vcore: 1.55
PLL: 1.5v
Mch core: 1.3v
Cpu term: 1.38v
Vdimm 2.1v 1038mhz 5-5-5-15 (slightly below rated specs, voltage)

P95 small FFT runs beautifully for a couple of minutes, then BSOD uncorrectable hardware error.

Double edit: so far so good at 1.55vcore, jesus H do these chips love their juice! And it feels like I am at the end of the line with my overclocking since temps are bumping 71c now and then, wups theres a 72c, ugh.

Triple edit: At 420x9 the same as described above is happening, .....increasing vcore further (along with my case fan speed)


----------



## TheWolfe

Here's the info you requested;

Advanced Settings:








As you can see, everything that should be disabled is disabled (and I have no virtualization options)

MIT:
Top








Middle








Bottom








I've read that you should put the voltages at normal, because AUTO causes them to overcompensate voltages, and that DRAM needs around 2.0v, not 1.8

I don't know what version my BIOS is, I assume it's the latest. I've downloaded different versions several times to my flash drive and the BIOS wouldn't accept them.

You already know what my mobo is...

My CPU is a E7400, rated to go 2.8
It seems it was stocked at 2.26 for whatever reason, and I've now put it at 2.8, but it fails to boot at ANYTHING higher than that.


----------



## kinubic

hello ,here are the results from prime95







seems my oc is stable ? lol


----------



## kinubic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Try lowering V-core ,upping term and lowering MCH to 1.24/1.26 and see what the temps are



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


No don't lower it. Those temps are fine for now. Remember you are MAXING the cpu out. In every day use it won't get that hot. Is that at 3.6?


yeah this is at 3.6 . just finished testing and seems prime showed no errors lol

i think il lower the volts as denny said and try testing again.


----------



## cquinndesign

I can't wait, I bought an XFX 780i SLI to compliment my E8400, piece of junk, I am getting this board, should be here Saturday







Can't Wait!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


What's an appropriate mch core and CPU term for 400-420fsb?

edit:

having issues with 415x9, all the way up to 1.55vcore (70c load temp, got some push pull goin on here)

LLC enabled
Vcore: 1.55
PLL: 1.5v
Mch core: 1.3v
Cpu term: 1.38v
Vdimm 2.1v 1038mhz 5-5-5-15 (slightly below rated specs, voltage)

P95 small FFT runs beautifully for a couple of minutes, then BSOD uncorrectable hardware error.

Double edit: so far so good at 1.55vcore, jesus H do these chips love their juice! And it feels like I am at the end of the line with my overclocking since temps are bumping 71c now and then, wups theres a 72c, ugh.

Triple edit: At 420x9 the same as described above is happening, .....increasing vcore further (along with my case fan speed)


Man your already kinda high, I would bump your PLL one notch but the rest seems to have plenty.

@thewolf fill out the MIT form a gave you a few pages back, it's a lot easier for all of us to work with rather then big pictures. Have you loaded optimized defaults?


----------



## 18 is # 1

On my Abit mobo GTLRF was clearly marked and adjustable by percent, so I'm puzzled. How is it marked and how is it figured?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *18 is # 1*


On my Abit mobo GTLRF was clearly marked and adjustable by percent, so I'm puzzled. How is it marked and how is it figured?


CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)


----------



## supaspoon

To the best of my understanding this chipset basically just marks it as the actual #. The percentage you'd see on your old board is likely to avoid the scaling we see on this board. Would make sense, that the value scales w/ the vtt to maintain the same approximate 'percentage' value. Though on that part I'm just speculating.

The nvidia boards generally run these values as +XXmv, with +00mv being equivalent to .76 as we see it on this chipset.


----------



## TheWolfe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
@thewolf fill out the MIT form a gave you a few pages back, it's a lot easier for all of us to work with rather then big pictures. Have you loaded optimized defaults?

Do you know how long it would take to do that? I'd have to write down every question on a piece of paper, restart, go into BIOS, write everything down, restart, come back, and type it all up. These pictures are way easier. They provide all the info you need, and there is no chance of a typo or error.
Would you prefer SMALL pictures? I'm confused, pictures should be much easier to read than a wall of text of specs.

I have no idea what "loading optimized defaults" is. Just read my last post, that's all the info I have.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheWolfe* 
Do you know how long it would take to do that? I'd have to write down every question on a piece of paper, restart, go into BIOS, write everything down, restart, come back, and type it all up. These pictures are way easier. They provide all the info you need, and there is no chance of a typo or error.
Would you prefer SMALL pictures? I'm confused, pictures should be much easier to read than a wall of text of specs.

I have no idea what "loading optimized defaults" is. Just read my last post, that's all the info I have.

Well considering you are taking pics it will be easy to get your settings from them alot easyer to compare when everyone is using the same stuff to compare.


----------



## MoboMatt333

Hey TheWolf. how in the hell did you get your multiplier up to 10.5. The Gigabyte mobo you list will only go to 8.5.

edit: Are you using a 23" Acer crt.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoboMatt333*


Hey TheWolf. how in the hell did you get your multiplier up to 10.5. The Gigabyte mobo you list will only go to 8.5.

edit: Are you using a 23" Acer crt.


The max multi is dictated by the chip, not the board.


----------



## MoboMatt333

I'd like to know what chip set is in there


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*


Do you know how long it would take to do that? I'd have to write down every question on a piece of paper, restart, go into BIOS, write everything down, restart, come back, and type it all up. These pictures are way easier. They provide all the info you need, and there is no chance of a typo or error. 
Would you prefer SMALL pictures? I'm confused, pictures should be much easier to read than a wall of text of specs.

I have no idea what "loading optimized defaults" is. Just read my last post, that's all the info I have.


Yes I know how long it would take! About 5 min. Print out the MIT form, go to bios and write them down. After you post them I we can change them so you can see what needs to be changed. Optimized defaults will set all the values of the cpu into the MOBO.
I am here to help you, but if you don't like my style maybe someone else should help you. Good luck.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoboMatt333*


I'd like to know what chip set is in there


What do you mean? The chip is in his sig. chip being the cpu ofc.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoboMatt333*


Hey TheWolf. how in the hell did you get your multiplier up to 10.5. The Gigabyte mobo you list will only go to 8.5.

edit: Are you using a 23" Acer crt.


The multi goes by the cpu not the MOBO. For examples my CPU has a multi of 9.


----------



## MoboMatt333

I have/ had the E7400 before I upgraded to the q9550. It would not go past 8.5


----------



## TheWolfe

I'm confused. What's the big deal? All the info is right there. I don't have a printer. 
What should I do to get past 2.8? Surely my CPU can go .1 past stock without needing a voltage bump, does it?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*


I'm confused. What's the big deal? All the info is right there. I don't have a printer. 
What should I do to get past 2.8? Surely my CPU can go .1 past stock without needing a voltage bump, does it?


To get past 2.8 you need to listen. Good day.


----------



## MoboMatt333

i'm just curious. incress the fsb. try 333mhz. you shouldn't have a problem. try putting the multi. @ 8.5

edit: That's what I did on mine and I didn't have any probs.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoboMatt333*


I have/ had the E7400 before I upgraded to the q9550. It would not go past 8.5


Ok, well I'm not really familiar w/ duals. I thought maybe it was similar to how a q6700 is (has x10 multi).


----------



## dennyb

Crashdummy is going to be so disappointed when he finds out that he has to dial his E7400 down from 10.5 to 8.5. I don't want to be the one to tell him. He thinks his runs at 10.5. What a shock he is in for

edit MOBO Matt -you are sadly mistaken. The E 7400 does have a 10.5 Multi. You may not be aware of how to set the multi in BIOS


----------



## MoboMatt333

Well its been awhile since I've had the E7400 so your right, I am probably mistaken about the mulit being 10.5.

I dont remember it being 10.5 because it was always oc'ed


----------



## pdawg17

Hey all...well I am finally stable at 4.0GHz with my UD3LR board...vcore is set pretty high though...I haven't tried LLC yet but thought I'd run these numbers by you guys...are there other settings I can mess with to get vcore down? Like the CPU and MCH refs? Up to now I've left them on "Normal"...that works much better for me than "Auto"...

Vcore 1.39375 (cpu-z 1.35)
CPU Term 1.36
MCH 1.34 (I am not stable at lower MCH)
Refs Normal
Vdimm 2.12

Thanks again for all of your help guys...


----------



## d3v0

Just passed 1HR OCCT CPU test:

423x9 (3807mhz)
Vcore: 1.55 cpu-z
Mch Core: 1.4v
PLL: 1.57v
Cpu term: 1.34v
Ram: 1057mhz 5-7-7-20 (lol @ default)
Vdimm 2.12v

Load: 68c
Idle: 36c

I want to begin ram overclocking and tightening, but should I also do a linpack OCCT to test even further? Or should I hit up the ram and start doing memtest?

How high does ram go on this board without ruining stability? My old 750i absolutely hated high clocked ram with a quad, I had to run 800mhz to get 1500FSB.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pdawg17*


Hey all...well I am finally stable at 4.0GHz with my UD3LR board...vcore is set pretty high though...I haven't tried LLC yet but thought I'd run these numbers by you guys...are there other settings I can mess with to get vcore down? Like the CPU and MCH refs? Up to now I've left them on "Normal"...that works much better for me than "Auto"...

Vcore 1.39375 (cpu-z 1.35)
CPU Term 1.36
MCH 1.34 (I am not stable at lower MCH)
Refs Normal
Vdimm 2.12

Thanks again for all of your help guys...


Nice work, #ers look good. At such low vcore I would Enable LLC and start to test lower volts at this point. That's about it until you want to do some high clocks and benchmarks.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pdawg17*


Hey all...well I am finally stable at 4.0GHz with my UD3LR board...vcore is set pretty high though...I haven't tried LLC yet but thought I'd run these numbers by you guys...are there other settings I can mess with to get vcore down? Like the CPU and MCH refs? Up to now I've left them on "Normal"...that works much better for me than "Auto"...

Vcore 1.39375 (cpu-z 1.35)
CPU Term 1.36
MCH 1.34 (I am not stable at lower MCH)
Refs Normal
Vdimm 2.12

Thanks again for all of your help guys...


Not a bad set of #'s pdawg, especially for no LLC-Props to ya. Now that you have a stable 4.0 you can play around in the BIOS to see if you can improve on it voltage-wise. Here is something I got from supaspoon that helped me. We are going to use the refs in order to hopefully lower your voltages

In BIOS 
set V-core to 1.375
set CPU TERM to 1.20
set CPU Ref to .83
set MCH ref to .80
set MCH Core to 1.30
now go back to CPU Term and set it at 1.34 ( the refs must be set with Term at 1.20. They scale up when you reset the term to the required value)

Try these settings and if you need to adjust V-core,Term and MCH core, then do so as needed


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


Just passed 1HR OCCT CPU test:

423x9 (3807mhz)
Vcore: 1.55 cpu-z
Mch Core: 1.4v
PLL: 1.57v
Cpu term: 1.34v
Ram: 1057mhz 5-7-7-20 (lol @ default)
Vdimm 2.12v

Load: 68c
Idle: 36c

I want to begin ram overclocking and tightening, but should I also do a linpack OCCT to test even further? Or should I hit up the ram and start doing memtest?

*I don't overclock my ram. I see no reason to test it if you are passing strest tests..*

How high does ram go on this board without ruining stability? My old 750i absolutely hated high clocked ram with a quad, I had to run 800mhz to get 1500FSB.


*you don't have to worry about this board not being able to handle all you can give it. Your ram will crap out before the board.*


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Crashdummy is going to be so disappointed when he finds out that he has to dial his E7400 down from 10.5 to 8.5. I don't want to be the one to tell him. He thinks his runs at 10.5. What a shock he is in for

edit MOBO Matt -you are sadly mistaken. The E 7400 does have a 10.5 Multi. You may not be aware of how to set the multi in BIOS


Huh? Lol.

Ive been at 7 multi while I tinker with my chip to find the fsb wall it has at 447....

I told Wolf about having to clear the CMOS and* be sure* and Load Optimized Defaults>Save & Exit>Re-enter bios>begin oc'ing. I wanted him to know you have to Load Optimized Defaults when you clear CMOS. I think I may have confused him...

I just mentioned that his settings would be at 10.5 x 266 = 2.8 because that's the Optimized defaults for the E7400 and the UD3R.

Here's what I shot him:
"Even though you've maybe done it before...do it again--
#1 Clear your CMOS. Make sure they are cleared.
#2 After clearing CMOS, enter bios and Load Optimized Defaults (hit F7). <--Important.
#3 After hitting F7, Save and Exit (hit F10).
#4 Let it post and re-enter bios.

Now do this:
#1 Disable all throttling features in Advanced Features.
#2 Set your CD/ROM as first boot device, Hard Drive as second boot device, disable third boot device.
#3 Floppy Drive, set it as None. Floppy support set it as disabled. <--Peripherals I think..?
#4 System Health, disable Smart fan to make the cpu fan spin at 100%.

After clearing CMOS and loading Optimized Defaults your system should read 10.5 x 266 = 2.8GHz. Right?

#1 Now, if you are going to use LLC, enable it. Leave everything else on Auto. Go into CPU-Z and look and see what the Auto vcore for the chip is at the stock 2.8GHz. Write it down.

#2 Back in bios enter 7 x 400 = 2.8GHz. *Set the vcore in bios at about .02 maybe .03 above what you saw in CPU-Z, take the vdroop into account. Mine is pretty high at .031 even with LLC. *Set MCH to 1.20v. *Set RAM voltages and timings manually.

#3 Boot Windows and open a few programs, do a quick blend run.

#4 400 at 1.20 MCH should be easy.

#5 Now, start raising the fsb by 10 MHz at a time. And checking if you post. Or you could just dive in and try 450 x 6 = 2.7GHz. *KEEP THE RAM AS CLOSE TO STOCK AS POSSIBLE.*

You are not oc'ing here. Do you see that? You are finding your highest stable fsb. It'll come down to the chip and what it can handle. The E7400's and E8400 are light years apart. To crank the E7400 it takes work."

@ Wolfe: Especially with a new board, you have to take your time and get the understanding of the bios settings. You don't have to write down the entire MIT settings for now, just the important ones like these because you NEED to keep track of the settings you try and have a quick way to post them to ask a question:

*B Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: 
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 
CPU Frequency ...........................:

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 380

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... Manual
CPU
Load-Line Calibration:
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................:
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*.......:
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......:

CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.......:

CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,,0.800V*.......:

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........:
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........; 
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: 
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.550V............:
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............:

*

And good afternoon everyone.


----------



## dennyb

Wolfe is in good hands with crashdummy for a mentor.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Wolfe is in good hands with crashdummy for a mentor.










I agree, Good luck Crash, and good to see ya


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Wolfe is in good hands with crashdummy for a mentor.










Lol.

I must have the lamest E7400 ever produced by Intel.... At 7.5 x 400 I can do 3.0 with 1.232v--that's less then what the board sets on Auto at 2.8 which is 1.328v. But going 7 x 430 takes a jump in vcore to 1.264 to pass 20 runs of Linx with all my RAM and be stable..? WTH is this all about?

I saw a post by almighty where he mentioned it's the chip's fsb wall that will cause trouble when wanting a higher fsb oc. Must be true becaue this chip is giving me fits trying to get beyond 450. 447 is the closest I've gotten and even then it's a bit funky.

My luck is amazingly terrible when buying computer parts


----------



## richardbb85

r we like the only few regulars here now


----------



## NoGuru

It's the only thing I am lucky at. If you said pick a # between 1 and 10 for $$$$ my guess would be 11.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Lol.

I must have the lamest E7400 ever produced by Intel.... At 7.5 x 400 I can do 3.0 with 1.232v--that's less then what the board sets on Auto at 2.8 which is 1.328v. But going 7 x 430 takes a jump in vcore to 1.264 to pass 20 runs of Linx with all my RAM and be stable..? WTH is this all about?

I saw a post by almighty where he mentioned it's the chip's fsb wall that will cause trouble when wanting a higher fsb oc. Must be true becaue this chip is giving me fits trying to get beyond 450. 447 is the closest I've gotten and even then it's a bit funky.

My luck is amazingly terrible when buying computer parts










It is not your fault. You know how to overclock, you just have a stupid chip







I am buying into almighty's theory about the chip's FSB wall. I posted a similar view on the Q9650 Club forum to $SpeedFreak$ just a few days ago. I was stuck at 505FSB and with great effort have surpassed that# by 3 MHz


----------



## TheWolfe

Another weird experience.
I set the CPU Clock Ratio to 8 and the Fine CPU Clock Ratio to .5 netting a multiplies of 8.5 as suggested.

I then booted as 2.8 and had success.
I then went back and wanted to check if I could go any higher without a fail [email protected] 2.9 it worked.
I then got greedy and went back again and set it @ 3.0, and then failed boot.

I went back to 2.9 and then go this error:








I rebooted, set @ 2.8, and here I am. Very odd. I suppose if I set it at 2.9 right now I would be fine.

Edit: sorry for the sloppy picture, I was afraid it would disappear so I was a bit hasty


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*


Another weird experience.
I set the CPU Clock Ratio to 8 and the Fine CPU Clock Ratio to .5 netting a multiplies of 8.5 as suggested.

I then booted as 2.8 and had success.
I then went back and wanted to check if I could go any higher without a fail [email protected] 2.9 it worked.
I then got greedy and went back again and set it @ 3.0, and then failed boot.

I went back to 2.9 and then go this error:
I rebooted, set @ 2.8, and here I am. Very odd. I suppose if I set it at 2.9 right now I would be fine.


That just means something was out of whack and there was a read error. Happens to me a lot when tinkering.

If you booted 2.9 go and see what it can do. Some light medium stress. Just build a baseline. For exmaple: from 2.8-3.1 at 400 fsb it takes me very little vcore bumpage to get stable. From 3.2 upwards the vcore has to be bumped regularly and in larger increments. But my chip is epic fail on all fronts so I've gotten used to it already. Took me 10 x 400 fsb @ 1.42v to get it stable. Meh. Not worth it to me. 3.8 is fine for my needs.

But, like I said before, an E7400 and an E8400 (even a bad E8400) are very different. So expect higher volatges for everything.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It's the only thing I am lucky at. If you said pick a # between 1 and 10 for $$$$ my guess would be 11.


 Lol.

Computer parts seem to be my nemesis. They hate me for some reason.

@ dennyb. Wow. I'd be happy with a plain ol' 500 fsb. Just to see the numbers in CPU-Z and say "Okay...I can do this..."

But, work with what you got until you can get better, I say.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Lol.

Computer parts seem to be my nemesis. They hate me for some reason.

@ dennyb. Wow. I'd be happy with a plain ol' 500 fsb. Just to see the numbers in CPU-Z and say "Okay...I can do this..."

But, work with what you got until you can get better, I say.


Work with what ya got, your already good. Can't wait till you get a new chip brother. How long and what will you get?


----------



## d3v0

Hmm error on core 3 (Occt - cpu) with all the same settings but ram at 1138mhz instead of 1055. Memtest ran 2 passes with no errors on the memory.


----------



## MADMAX22

Just wanna add that I have been running this board for a while and its still chugging along nicely. Nothing amazing but its got my B3 Q6600 at 3.24 360x9 with 1.376 vcore I believe. Its had this oc since I got my Q6600 put back in it.

Wish I still had a 8400 or something to play with, considering how easy it was to hit 600fsb with this board.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Just wanna add that I have been running this board for a while and its still chugging along nicely. Nothing amazing but its got my B3 Q6600 at 3.24 360x9 with 1.376 vcore I believe. Its had this oc since I got my Q6600 put back in it.

Wish I still had a 8400 or something to play with, considering how easy it was to hit 600fsb with this board.



I am duly impressed--and that 600 is validated









What is the best FSB you have gotten with a Quad?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Work with what ya got, your already good. Can't wait till you get a new chip brother. How long and what will you get?


Monday I go and take a mariner (or whatever it's called) test at the Coast Guard so I can board barges and roll out if Kirby needs me to. Already passed my physical and got doctor clearance. Re-orientaion after the test. Thursday maybe, back to work.

Figure a month to get settled back in nicely. My girl's an RN so we aren't starving but being on a disability lay-off has taken us down a peg or two.

Hopefully in Sept. a Q9550 and a 4890 to start the upgrade process. I saw your post in that one thread where everyone was saying "775 is dead." But to me, an Average Joe, a quad at 3.8-4.0 GHz would suit me for _years_ to come. Hell, a quad at 3.6 would run circles around my Duo at 3.8--in Vegas Pro, Particle Illusion....

Problem is I probably won't be around as often. That's going to be the hardest part. I love this site and the people here. You guys have taught me more than I would have ever imagined I'd know about a computer.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Monday I go and take a mariner (or whatever it's called) test at the Coast Guard so I can board barges and roll out if Kirby needs me to. Already passed my physical and got doctor clearance. Re-orientaion after the test. Thursday maybe, back to work.

Figure a month to get settled back in nicely. My girl's an RN so we aren't starving but being on a disability lay-off has taken us down a peg or two.

Hopefully in Sept. a Q9550 and a 4890 to start the upgrade process. I saw your post in that one thread where everyone was saying "775 is dead." But to me, an Average Joe, a quad at 3.8-4.0 GHz would suit me for _years_ to come. Hell, a quad at 3.6 would run circles around my Duo at 3.8--in Vegas Pro, Particle Illusion....

Problem is I probably won't be around as often. That's going to be the hardest part. I love this site and the people here. You guys have taught me more than I would have ever imagined I'd know about a computer.




















Good luck on your test and spend as much time here as you can


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheWolfe* 
Do you know how long it would take to do that? I'd have to write down every question on a piece of paper, restart, go into BIOS, write everything down, restart, come back, and type it all up. These pictures are way easier. They provide all the info you need, and there is no chance of a typo or error.
Would you prefer SMALL pictures? I'm confused, pictures should be much easier to read than a wall of text of specs.

I have no idea what "loading optimized defaults" is. Just read my last post, that's all the info I have.


Settle down, son. It's really easy. To use the MIT form you don't have to print anything out.
1) Download and save the MIT Form
2) Open the MIT form in Notepad
3) "Save As" whatever overclock you are shooting for (3600_400x9) for instance.
4) Open ET6 and Memset. If you don't have them installed, do it. ET6 is on the DvD that came with your MoBo, and Memset can be downloaded.
5) Copy the information from ET6 and Memset onto the MIT form
6) Save the MIT Form and Post it here as a QUOTE.
This is the best way to provide us with information which we can use to help you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Just wanna add that I have been running this board for a while and its still chugging along nicely. Nothing amazing but its got my B3 Q6600 at 3.24 360x9 with 1.376 vcore I believe. Its had this oc since I got my Q6600 put back in it.

*Wish I still had a 8400 or something to play with, considering how easy it was to hit 600fsb with this board.*

Zoiks!! I wasn't able to get 600.... even with half my RAM removed.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Just wanna add that I have been running this board for a while and its still chugging along nicely. Nothing amazing but its got my B3 Q6600 at 3.24 360x9 with 1.376 vcore I believe. Its had this oc since I got my Q6600 put back in it.

Wish I still had a 8400 or something to play with, considering how easy it was to hit 600fsb with this board.

600fsb... Jesus. That is truly amazing.


----------



## dennyb

Here is another easy way to use the MIT form
download
open 
enter values
copy 
paste into the post

edit: it might be more convenient to paste the link into your sig. That way it's there when you need it


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


600fsb... Jesus. That is truly amazing.


600 is magnificent.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Here is another easy way to use the MIT form
download
open 
enter values
copy 
paste into the post

edit: it might be more convenient to paste the link into your sig. That way it's there when you need it


*-.-*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*

Settle down, son. It's really easy. To use the MIT form you don't have to print anything out.
1) Download and save the MIT Form
2) Open the MIT form in Notepad
3) "Save As" whatever overclock you are shooting for (3600_400x9) for instance.
4) Open ET6 and Memset. If you don't have them installed, do it. ET6 is on the DvD that came with your MoBo, and Memset can be downloaded.
5) Copy the information from ET6 and Memset onto the MIT form
6) Save the MIT Form and Post it here as a QUOTE.
This is the best way to provide us with information which we can use to help you.


----------



## NoGuru

Just got done playing some volleyball, no off to do my weekend hobby







<Gunnius, see ya tomorrow.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I am duly impressed--and that 600 is validated









What is the best FSB you have gotten with a Quad?


My B3 only gets to about 490 (validated) with the IP35pro that I had. This board will do the same 490. I think if I remember right I could get it to post at 500 with this board but that was alot of work and not stable for longer periods of time. The best though with my quad is down around the high 300's low 400's as far as long term stability.

If I had one of the newer quads Im sure it would be over 500.

Thanks for the compliments guys. The 600fsb was pretty simple with the 8400. If memory serves me correct I just changed vcore, vmch, vdimm and that was about it. Posted right up. Ofcourse I dont think it was prime for too long but could easily do benches at that speed.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Gunnius.


Knew there was a reason I liked this guy.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


My B3 only gets to about 490 (validated) with the IP35pro that I had. This board will do the same 490. I think if I remember right I could get it to post at 500 with this board but that was alot of work and not stable for longer periods of time. The best though with my quad is down around the high 300's low 400's as far as long term stability.

If I had one of the newer quads Im sure it would be over 500.

Thanks for the compliments guys. The 600fsb was pretty simple with the 8400. If memory serves me correct I just changed vcore, vmch, vdimm and that was about it. Posted right up. Ofcourse I dont think it was prime for too long but could easily do benches at that speed.


Ya, that is very impressive even with a dual. That is the highest I have seen validated here. I have gotten my 9650 to validate at 508 FSB but that was only for show. No stress test but I did get Super Pii while in windows (10.420sec) There are a few 9650's that get really high FSB,but mine is not one of them. Drop back by when you can and join the (funnest) thread on OCN.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Knew there was a reason I liked this guy.










You are also a fan of Guiness i take it


----------



## ACHILEE5

Just putting my head through the door to say hi








And applaud all the help I've seen you guys giving








I still think of this thread as home








But as it helped me make such a "Lean Mean Gaming Machine"








I'm a bit busy saving the planet from untold crazy stuff, and winning races all over the world








Oh, and Flight Sim X, Plus some Crazy Koreans and a Crysis i had to sort








Yep, she's more stable than a Beached Whale








Thanks lads
AC


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Just putting my head through the door to say hi








And applaud all the help I've seen you guys giving








I still think of this thread as home








But as it helped me make such a "Lean Mean Gaming Machine"








I'm a bit busy saving the planet from untold crazy stuff, and winning races all over the world








Oh, and Flight Sim X, Plus some Crazy Koreans and a Crysis i had to sort








Yep, she's more stable than a Beached Whale








Thanks lads
AC









Its great when you find a thread that feels like home. Its a good feeling. I would like to think of this thread as my home as well. All of you here have made me feel welcome and you all help me a lot with my PC. My pc would not be what it is without you guys.

Thank you.


----------



## richardbb85

anyone got the fix for the "sleep" mode problem?


----------



## datflipkid

I can't run bios update with Vista 64 bit. Help


----------



## freak0

hey guys 2day i tested my old e6300 1.86 ... all i managed to get is 469fsb , overclock of 76% . higher than this i get BSOD ... i don't know if it's the limit of the chip or i can go higher , what u think ?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freak0*


hey guys 2day i tested my old e6300 1.86 ... all i managed to get is 469fsb , overclock of 76% . higher than this i get BSOD ... i don't know if it's the limit of the chip or i can go higher , what u think ?




I would bring the Term up to 1.400 and set the MCH at 1.340


----------



## TheWolfe

Another weird experience. I went up to 2.9 and this occured:

Keep in mind the weird error that appeared last time I went to 2.9

  
 



  



 
 Also, what do I use to get my MIT to notepad?


----------



## crashdummy35

Just copy and paste it into note pad. Then save it in Documents 
That is odd.
Do you have the speaker installed on the mobo? Any beep codes?

Edit: I'm drinking so I won't be much use to anyone...just so y'all know o


----------



## TheWolfe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Just copy and paste it into note pad. Then save it in Documents or something.
NoGuru has it in his sig.
That is odd.
Do you have the speaker installed on the mobo? Any beep codes?


I'm asking how you copy and paste. It's not like there is a mouse in the BIOS

I have speakers plugged in...but there was no noise or beeps. I'm getting the feeling I have a crap CPU. I got it on sale for $80 at MC. First it's underclocked at 2.26, and now this!


----------



## crashdummy35

No, we copy and paste the MIT template into text file. Then with a piece of paper and a pencil we write down the settings we are testing while we try them. Doesn't have to be all of them, just:
Multi x fsb = speed
vcore:
Term:
MCH:

If they work, we go into the saved text files and fill them in. It's work but hey...it helps keep track of attempts.

The speaker I was referring to is the tiny one that comes with your board. It looks like a jacket button with wires coming out of it. When you post it beeps for a successful post. Memory issues it gives 3 loops of 15 beeps each. Sometimes that helps find issues.

But from the video I can see you are looping back to the bios screen.

Did you try 7 x 400 = 2.8?
Leave vcore and term wherever they are now. Set your MCH to 1.20v. And use the D multi to get your RAM to 800 and stock timings and voltages along with that.

Also, you have 4, 1 GB sticks of RAM bro? If so, take 2 of them out for now. Leave slots 1 & 3 with a stick each. If your DIMMs are full it goes harder on the NB and that may be why you're not posting-- you need more MCH. Try the above settings with just 2 sticks of RAM and let's see if she boots.


----------



## dennyb

@ wolfe -- you are not going to overclock at all until you set the PCIe frequency to 100-NOT AUTO. I remember telling you this nearly 2 weeks ago

V-core 1.325 
Term 1.300
Mch Core- 1.26


----------



## d3v0

Stable at 3.8! Ram at 1138mhz 5-5-5-15

vcore: 1.56v CPU-z
CPU term: 1.34
pll: 1.57v
mch core: 1.4v
vdimm: 2.24v

load during occt CPU is 69c, p95 small ffts hits 72c. Occt linpack explodes mah CPU









3dmark06 CPU score on vista was over 5500!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


Stable at 3.8! Ram at 1138mhz 5-5-5-15

vcore: 1.56v CPU-z
CPU term: 1.34
pll: 1.57v
mch core: 1.4v
vdimm: 2.24v

load during occt CPU is 69c, p95 small ffts hits 72c. Occt linpack explodes mah CPU









3dmark06 CPU score on vista was over 5500!


Nice job. i know the feelin' on the temps with a quad--Reps


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


Stable at 3.8! Ram at 1138mhz 5-5-5-15

vcore: 1.56v CPU-z
CPU term: 1.34
pll: 1.57v
mch core: 1.4v
vdimm: 2.24v

load during occt CPU is 69c, p95 small ffts hits 72c. Occt linpack explodes mah CPU









3dmark06 CPU score on vista was over 5500!


Nice work!









The battles may be long and hard but the reward is worth it.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d3v0* 
Stable at 3.8! Ram at 1138mhz 5-5-5-15

vcore: 1.56v CPU-z
CPU term: 1.34
pll: 1.57v
mch core: 1.4v
vdimm: 2.24v

load during occt CPU is 69c, p95 small ffts hits 72c. Occt linpack explodes mah CPU









3dmark06 CPU score on vista was over 5500!

u should hit 3.85 at 1.56v, give it a try


----------



## TheWolfe

This is getting weirder and weirder.

I went in and changed PCIe to 100, attempted 2.9, got the same boot error in the image before.
I went in and tried 2.9 with a 7 multiplier, got the results as in the video.

I then went back to 2.8, saw that my RAM multiplier was over 800...oops.
I've been forgetting to adjust that.
I went to 2.9 @ 8.5 mutli, adjusted RAM, and here I am at 2.9

I'm afraid to try 3.0 as I might go back into a whorlwind of trouble.
I guess I'll try it later.

Also, please remember THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I HAVE EVER ATTEMPED OCING, let alone spend more than 10seconds in the BIOS.
I still have no idea what you mean by copying all my settings in the BIOS and putting them into notepad program, how do I copy?! There's no mouse!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheWolfe* 
This is getting weirder and weirder.

I went in and changed PCIe to 100, attempted 2.9, got the same boot error in the image before.
I went in and tried 2.9 with a 7 multiplier, got the results as in the video.

I then went back to 2.8, saw that my RAM multiplier was over 800...oops.
I've been forgetting to adjust that.
I went to 2.9 @ 8.5 mutli, adjusted RAM, and here I am at 2.9

I'm afraid to try 3.0 as I might go back into a whorlwind of trouble.
I guess I'll try it later.

Also, please remember THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I HAVE EVER ATTEMPED OCING, let alone spend more than 10seconds in the BIOS.
I still have no idea what you mean by copying all my settings in the BIOS and putting them into notepad program, how do I copy?! There's no mouse!

Pen and paper first. No text file. Just a pen and paper. Write this down.
2.9 Ghz
Multi:
Host speed:
CPU Speed:
vcore:
cpu term:
MCH v:

As you make an attempt, write it down. If it fails erase it and after bumping in the bios, write it down again. If it works make a template, transferring what you wrote on the paper to a text file (by typing it) in note pad. See what we mean? I have like 50 sheets of paper full of scribbled attempts in my desk drawer but only 4 good oc's in text files in Windows.

Find your highest fsb first though. Try 7 x 400. Same everything. See if it works. If you have 4 RAM sticks take 2 out for now and just leave slots 1 & 3 filled---go easy on the NB until you find your fsb max.

Good job. Keep at it.

It's not easy bro. But if you want the speed, you have to put the time in like we all do.

Edit: 400 x 7 = 2.8. Since your fsb is at 400 use the 2.00D multi to keep your RAM at stock. Try those settings next.


----------



## TheWolfe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
Good job. Keep at it.

It's not easy bro. But if you want the speed, you have to put the time in like we all do.

Oh ok. You guys made it sound like I could use a program to copy it all (wouldn't that be convenient).
Yeah it's somewhat time consuming, but hey, I love computers.
If I can put 300 hours on COD4, I can take the time to do something I enjoy =D
It's just sometimes scary to try and OC and then see a BSOD for half a second. I just gotta get use to it, like I did with building computers.

What do you mean 2.8? Right now I'm 342 or so at 8.5 multi, getting me a 2.9
I plan to just raise the FSB next time and see how far it'll go. My RAM voltage should already be at 2.0v
I'll take out the RAM and test that.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheWolfe* 
This is getting weirder and weirder.

I went in and changed PCIe to 100, attempted 2.9, got the same boot error in the image before.
I went in and tried 2.9 with a 7 multiplier, got the results as in the video.

I then went back to 2.8, saw that my RAM multiplier was over 800...oops.
I've been forgetting to adjust that.
I went to 2.9 @ 8.5 mutli, adjusted RAM, and here I am at 2.9

I'm afraid to try 3.0 as I might go back into a whorlwind of trouble.
I guess I'll try it later.

Also, please remember THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I HAVE EVER ATTEMPED OCING, let alone spend more than 10seconds in the BIOS.
I still have no idea what you mean by copying all my settings in the BIOS and putting them into notepad program, how do I copy?! There's no mouse!

Where to begin? you don't copy in the BIOS -do it in windows--clk on MIT in my sig -open -enter values- left clk top left and drag mouse to bottom - it will turn blue- put mouse on blue- rt click- box opens- left clk- copy-go to the post reply- rt clk- paste- submit reply


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheWolfe* 
Oh ok. You guys made it sound like I could use a program to copy it all (wouldn't that be convenient).
Yeah it's somewhat time consuming, but hey, I love computers.
If I can put 300 hours on COD4, I can take the time to do something I enjoy =D
It's just sometimes scary to try and OC and then see a BSOD for half a second. I just gotta get use to it, like I did with building computers.

Until you get above 1.4 vcore (if you do) your blue screens will be "soft" blue screens. Basically the computer saying "Hey, this chip needs more vcore.

That's why you shouldn't waste time with small, incremental oc's. That may sound wrong but it's true. Find your max fsb first. Go 7 x 400 = 2.8Ghz. Same vcore/term/mch. Use the 2.00D multi to keep your RAM at stock + stock timing and stock voltage. See if she boots.

If so, _then_ it gets good. Then you will be doing some actual work, balancing RAM speed with a higher fsb. But we're here to help so don't worry about it.


----------



## TheWolfe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
Until you get above 1.4 vcore (if you do) your blue screens will be "soft" blue screens. Basically the computer saying "Hey, this chip needs more vcore.

That's why you shouldn't waste time with small, incremental oc's. That may sound wrong but it's true. Find your max fsb first. Go 7 x 400 = 2.8Ghz. Same vcore/term/mch. Use the 2.00D multi to keep your RAM at stock + stock timing and stock voltage. See if she boots.

If so, _then_ it gets good. Then you will be doing some actual work, balancing RAM speed with a higher fsb. But we're here to help so don't worry about it.

Oh ok, good to know those BSODs are normal.

Just curious, why is a multiple of 7 ideal? I realize the lower the number the less the FSB has to be pushed (and it has its limits) but why not 6 or something? Just wondering.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheWolfe* 
Oh ok, good to know those BSODs are normal.

Just curious, why is a multiple of 7 ideal? I realize the lower the number the less the FSB has to be pushed (and it has its limits) but why not 6 or something? Just wondering.

You want to try and get the fsb as high as you can without actually having oc'ed the cpu. You want to try and find the chip's fsb wall; the highest fsb it will take. 10.5 x 266 = 2.8. Okay, you know it'll take a 266 fsb. 8.5 x whatever = 2.8. Okay you know it'll take a whatever fsb. 7 x 400 = 2.8. Okay you know it'll take a 400 fsb. 6 x 460 = 2.76. If it boots, okay, you know it'll take a 460 fsb. Find the highest fsb while lowering the multi and staying as close to stock as possible to find the sweet spots.

Once you find the highest fsb it will take at stock speed, you can go in and start raising the multi to oc.

450 x 6 = 2.73GHz
450 x 7 = 3.15GHz
450 x 7.5 = 3.375GHz
450 x 8=
450 x 8.5 =

Even a 425 fsb is nice. This is why you got this board remember? Go harder on the board and easier on the chip.

And 1 more beer and my advice will be pretty much incomprehensible, so get it while it's decent


----------



## cquinndesign

yes


----------



## TheWolfe

I went for 7 x 400...it fails. Not only that, it won't stop.

It failed, restarted, and then I pressed DEL to enter setup, but the system shutdown before it went into the BIOS. It then restarts, and if I don't press DEL, then it just goes to a blank screen, endlessly.

I'm stuck.


----------



## d3v0

Pull your CMOS battery, that's how I fixed it when it happened to me. Impossibly frustrating, I know.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*


I went for 7 x 400...it fails. Not only that, it won't stop.

It failed, restarted, and then I pressed DEL to enter setup, but the system shutdown before it went into the BIOS. It then restarts, and if I don't press DEL, then it just goes to a blank screen, endlessly.

I'm stuck.


It's a boot loop. It goes 3 times I think. Then it'll go back in and give you the red box warning that something you did was wrong. (Hit Enter to get rid of the box)

Did you take 2 of your RAM sticks out?

Don't worry. The board prevents any harm by going into that loop. If that happens just keep spamming Delete. It usually loops 3 times and if you keep spamming delete after the 3rd time it goes back into bios.

What were the settings you tried there?

7 x 400 = 2.8
vcore:
cpu term:
MCH core:
RAM multi:
RAM speed:

Let's see what's up.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cquinndesign*


yes


..?


----------



## pdawg17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


anyone got the fix for the "sleep" mode problem?


What is the "sleep" problem? You mean when you go to wake it up and it wakes up momentarily and then shuts down and then wakes up and on and on over and over? (at least that's what has been happening to me







)


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pdawg17*


What is the "sleep" problem? You mean when you go to wake it up and it wakes up momentarily and then shuts down and then wakes up and on and on over and over? (at least that's what has been happening to me







)


That's what he means. It's a problem for a lot of folks, not just UD3 owners...

Disable sleep and disable hybernate.


----------



## TheWolfe

The DEL spam didn't work. After 2 boots it was a blank screen with a flashing underscore _
I then tried to remove the bat, but it's so ****ing small, I used a screwdriver and half the entire CLIP came off. I tried to push it back in and turn it on, but the keyboard lights up and there's no signal on the screen...

Edit: Holy crap you guys. Nevermind the above. That was close. My battery is fine...Phew!
Right now I'm testing 7 X 400 again.

Edit Edit: Dang, I thought I was DEAD for a good 10min there. 7 x 400 works! I took out RAM 2 and 4, I'm guessing that helped. Now, on to 6 x (?) = 2.8?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*


The DEL spam didn't work. After 2 boots it was a blank screen with a flashing underscore _
I then tried to remove the bat, but it's so ****ing small, I used a screwdriver and half the entire CLIP came off. I tried to push it back in and turn it on, but the keyboard lights up and there's no signal on the screen...


You don't have to remove the battery.

Unplug. Press the power button for 30 seconds--to discharge. If you look at the lower right corner of your mobo there's 2 pins all alone (look in your manual) those are the CMOS pins. Gently hold a metal object, like a butter knife, across both pins simultaneously for 30 seconds to short the CMOS. Button up. Plug in and power up. Enter bios and Load Optimized Defaults by pressing F7. Save and Exit by hitting F10. Now you can go back into the bios and start over. But you'll have to redo *EVERYTHING*--throttling, boot sequence, etc, etc.

Don't worry about the battery. Just short it and be sure to Load Optimized Defaults after.

I'm signing off now Wolfe. If nobody else comes on I'll help you tomorrow bro.

Just be patient. You have to find where the hardware likes to be "touched", lol.

Good night everyone.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Still trying to figure out this mobo. Got some Pi 9600s. Not too bad afetr one day to play with them:


----------



## dennyb

@ 18 is # 1--looks to me like you have a pretty good handle on this board already. A 4.25 GHz OC and a 10.984 Pii score is quite respectable


----------



## BradleyW

is that 4.25GHz on a quad based CPU or a duo core may i ask? cheers.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Its great when you find a thread that feels like home. Its a good feeling. I would like to think of this thread as my home as well. All of you here have made me feel welcome and you all help me a lot with my PC. My pc would not be what it is without you guys.

Thank you.


You are most welcome Brad... it is nice to have you here with us.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *datflipkid*


I can't run bios update with Vista 64 bit. Help


How are you trying to do it? *Read this thread*.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *18 is # 1*


Still trying to figure out this mobo. Got some Pi 9600s. Not too bad afetr one day to play with them:











My 500x8.5 is a stable build, I think. Link in sig.


----------



## dennyb

Hi guys, I have taken my Quad out and replaced it with a dual core E 6300- 1.86 GHz. I have been testing the FSB on my board with this chip and am presently @508x6. I tried 525 and have not yet had success, but who knows. I am stress testing P95 blend now @ the following settings
vid= 1.3250
LLC disabled
V-core-1.450 --Cpuz-1.376/1.392 load
Term-1.320
MCH -1.340
super pii-19.329 sec. woot
This is the same FSB that I have reached with my 9650. Hoping that the board will go further.
Temps are much better with the dual-35 min in p 95 max 58C


----------



## BradleyW

Thank you again. it means a lot to me.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Hi guys, I have taken my Quad out and replaced it with a dual core E 6300- 1.86 GHz. I have been testing the FSB on my board with this chip and am presently @508x6. I tried 525 and have not yet had success, but who knows. I am stress testing P95 blend now @ the following settings
vid= 1.3250
LLC disabled
V-core-1.450 --Cpuz-1.376/1.392 load
Term-1.320
MCH -1.340
super pii-19.329 sec. woot
This is the same FSB that I have reached with my 9650. Hoping that the board will go further.
Temps are much better with the dual-35 min in p 95 max 58C


Sounds like a cool project Denny. Crank that term up, I bet you can get more out of her.


----------



## BradleyW

ive never seen a term option in any other board but this one.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


ive never seen a term option in any other board but this one.


Most of the manufacturers use different terminology for settings.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sounds like a cool project Denny. Crank that term up, I bet you can get more out of her.


ya, I know my voltages are out of whack, I have been trying all sorts of combinations for 525 with no success so I dropped back to my highest FSB for the 9650 without much regard for correct voltage. will work on them later. Tried p-95 and to my surprise it is testing away. Will let it go for an hour and then try for more FSB

edit; have now reached 522x6. Need to play with settings now to get further

here is 522x7
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=643901

I am not having any success at getting past 522 FSB


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Most of the manufacturers use different terminology for settings.

That would explain it.

Thanks


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


ive never seen a term option in any other board but this one.


v Term is FSB voltage on other boards...


----------



## TheWolfe

Alright guys, right now I'm peaking at 455 x 6
460 won't boot

I think the problem is the RAM. It seems I can't get it any lower that 920 on 460! And on 455 it's 910. How can I get my RAM lower and stop it from limiting my FSB?

Also, would buying better RAM help? This is just stock ram, 4x1 Samsung crap.


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*


Alright guys, right now I'm peaking at 455 x 6
460 won't boot

I think the problem is the RAM. It seems I can't get it any lower that 920 on 460! And on 455 it's 910. How can I get my RAM lower and stop it from limiting my FSB?

Also, would buying better RAM help? This is just stock ram, 4x1 Samsung crap.


you can try loosening the timings but buying faster ram it will give you alot more headroom to overclock DDR2 1000 or higher


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


v Term is FSB voltage on other boards...


I see, just like my older Asus board.


----------



## MoboMatt333

wolf your push it way to high.


----------



## dennyb

All right guys, let's get this party started







. I mean even if we have to discuss Geek stuff,it's better than no party at all.
Just over 3 hours in on sm [email protected] 3605 MHz. on my E6300. That is just a tad over 93% OC. Max temps 57C. I was not able to get past 522 FSB and tried for several hours to get stable @522x7, but was unsuccesful,so I dropped down to 515x7 and all is good. 
@ Grish- under your avatar there is some Latin -translation please? I'm guessin' something about Canadian hamsters.


----------



## BradleyW

Guy's please jack this thread at random please. They are making fun of me because i have alung infection.


----------



## BradleyW

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/3...club-2228.html


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Guy's please jack this thread at random please. They are making fun of me because i have alung infection.


Just open a flat jar and consume all of the contents. It may cure what ails you and if it doesn't ,you won't care anyway


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Just open a flat jar and consume all of the contents. It may cure what ails you and if it doesn't ,you won't care anyway


I dont understand?
can you post on this thread for me and say leave BradleyW alone. They are all bullying me. I have not done shizer to any of them. I try to me nice and they repay me by name called and inside jokes about my mom.
http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/3...ml#post6893799


----------



## fonzye

wow batman is so big like he is terminator it's exagerated


----------



## dennyb

A flat jar is whiskey


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoboMatt333*


wolf your push it way to high.


He is trying to find his wall.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I dont understand?
can you post on this thread for me and say leave BradleyW alone. They are all bullying me. I have not done shizer to any of them. I try to me nice and they repay me by name called and inside jokes about my mom.
http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/3...ml#post6893799


He means whiskey, Brad. It's an old timey remedy from down here-abouts.


----------



## BradleyW

I love you dennyb


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


He is trying to find his wall.

He means whiskey, Brad. It's an old timey remedy from down here-abouts.


I love you I love you all! we shown them dident we. well said grish and dennyb. I needed help back there. they bully me something cronic!!


----------



## BradleyW

Man we are killing them. Thanks guys.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I love you I love you all! we shown them dident we. well said grish and dennyb. I needed help back there. they bully me something cronic!!


We love you back--








edit: No let's just let them be


----------



## BradleyW

ok. Should we attack again in the future at random?


----------



## BradleyW

Nostrano shi,t himself. he is the trouble causer on the thread and he even once threatened me on a PM, saying i have to put up with whatever shi,t he says to me wether i like it or not. Everyone gangs up with Nostrano out of fear! you guys saved me back there. Good to be back home after that fight back at the british bar! lol


----------



## richardbb85

wut's going on here guys


----------



## BradleyW

me, dennyb and grish attacked the british thread. They were full on bullying me on the brit thread due to my illness and they even dis my mom. They just bully me whenever they see me. I have not done anything wrong to offend them at all.


----------



## grishkathefool

And it's over now... let it be.


----------



## dennyb

anybody wanna talk about computers?

5.5 hrs stable on sm fft. It is looking more and more like I have found the FSB limit on this board. Not real pleased, but it could be a lot worse I suppose.


----------



## BradleyW

the thread is closed for a while. that will pee them off. I canno thank you enought guys


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


anybody wanna talk about computers?

5.5 hrs stable on sm fft. It is looking more and more like I have found the FSB limit on this board. Not real pleased, but it could be a lot worse I suppose.


Nice denny... my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## pdawg17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Not a bad set of #'s pdawg, especially for no LLC-Props to ya. Now that you have a stable 4.0 you can play around in the BIOS to see if you can improve on it voltage-wise. Here is something I got from supaspoon that helped me. We are going to use the refs in order to hopefully lower your voltages

In BIOS 
set V-core to 1.375
set CPU TERM to 1.20
set CPU Ref to .83
set MCH ref to .80
set MCH Core to 1.30
now go back to CPU Term and set it at 1.34 ( the refs must be set with Term at 1.20. They scale up when you reset the term to the required value)

Try these settings and if you need to adjust V-core,Term and MCH core, then do so as needed


Been busy guys...I just went to try what you recommended denny but I noticed after setting Term to 1.20 and went to change CPU Ref to .83 that my board doesn't give that option...the highest it'll give me is .805 - yet another small example of UD3P/R superiority...strange that it isn't an option though...my board is only on bios f5 though as it doesn't get nearly as much attention...

Could another Ref combo work or should I just go after enabling LLC at this point?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdawg17* 
Been busy guys...I just went to try what you recommended denny but I noticed after setting Term to 1.20 and went to change CPU Ref to .83 that my board doesn't give that option...the highest it'll give me is .805 - yet another small example of UD3P/R superiority...strange that it isn't an option though...my board is only on bios f5 though as it doesn't get nearly as much attention...

Could another Ref combo work or should I just go after enabling LLC at this point?

Ya, that is strange. I would just pick a ref value that is higher than the stock value. It is pretty much a hit or miss deal with the refs anyway. They are working well for me on this E6300, but on the 9650 they held up thru 4.1GHz and then I had to abandon them. Go figure. Most likely a case of me not selecting them properly. I am not very skilled in the use of refs or the PLL. I just copy what some of the better overclockers are doing with them and hope they help me.









as far as LLC- if you are doing well without it then continue on. I am not enabling LLC on this chip(E6300) but I use it on the 9650


----------



## Treble

I have G.Skill F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK rated to 1066.

System:
EP43-UD3L w/E5200 ***not signature system***

My CPU is stable and tested. RAM is causing the issue.

I have my ram voltage at 2.1v as recommended on box. timings I've manually set to 5-5-5-15 as stated on box as well.

when I put the 200MHZ Frequency latch on, and I use the 3.33C(330x11) setting which sets my RAM to 1100, it won't POST.

Even if I use say 360x10, using 2.66C which gives me 960 RAM, it still won't post and I have to reset CMOS.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## sdla4ever

Ok before i make a thread ill come here. Im wondering how fast my mobo or CPU would degrade?

I recently re did my WC loop, when i rebooted the system it was fine, with better temps i pushed farther 1.45 vcore in BIOS idle at 1.39 in windows @ 4.25 GHz, well that failed so i just went back to my 4.1 GHz OC thats unstable now to, and now it wont boot any FSB above 415 ish.

I reset the CMOS and checked for water leaks..nothing so im wondering how it went unstable randomly and now wont boot that high


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treble* 
I have G.Skill F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK rated to 1066.

System:
EP43-UD3L w/E5200 ***not signature system***

My CPU is stable and tested. RAM is causing the issue.

I have my ram voltage at 2.1v as recommended on box. timings I've manually set to 5-5-5-15 as stated on box as well.

when I put the 200MHZ Frequency latch on, and I use the 3.33C(330x11) setting which sets my RAM to 1100, it won't POST.

Even if I use say 360x10, using 2.66C which gives me 960 RAM, it still won't post and I have to reset CMOS.

What am I doing wrong?

I would try the b or d latch instead of the c latch and pick a multi that gets you close to the manu specs for your ram speed. Maybe under the speed if necessary


----------



## Treble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I would try the b or d latch instead of the c latch and pick a multi that gets you close to the manu specs for your ram speed. Maybe under the speed if necessary

Would you mind explaining the difference of the B or D latch?

I thought my E5200 is a 200mHz cpu warranting the C latch.

Thank you.

EDIT - I just got done trying the B and D latches that don't even break 1000, and i'm not having success.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
Ok before i make a thread ill come here. Im wondering how fast my mobo or CPU would degrade?

I recently re did my WC loop, when i rebooted the system it was fine, with better temps i pushed farther 1.45 vcore in BIOS idle at 1.39 in windows @ 4.25 GHz, well that failed so i just went back to my 4.1 GHz OC thats unstable now to, and now it wont boot any FSB above 415 ish.

I reset the CMOS and checked for water leaks..nothing so im wondering how it went unstable randomly and now wont boot that high

According to chicken inferno(he seems to know a thing or to about voltage and heat) 1.45v if stable will not degrade a chip that is also good on temps. It is very easy to overlook some bios setting on this board after clearing CMOS. the following are items that need attention after the CMOS has been cleared

load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treble* 
Would you mind explaining the difference of the B or D latch?

I thought my E5200 is a 200mHz cpu warranting the C latch.

Thank you.

EDIT - I just got done trying the B and D latches that don't even break 1000, and i'm not having success.

When selecting a latch and a multiplyer you need to go by this formula
FSBx MM--Front side bus x memory multiplyer. For 1066 MHz ram --if you are running a FSB of 400 , inorder to get it to 1066 you shold pick D latch and 2.66 multi. 400fsbx2.66=1064
Either b or d latch will usually yield good results,but you may need to select a different one and use a multi that gets you near the speed you want. Sometimes it is nececessary to change the CPU multi in order to get the FSB that will get you to the proper speed.
edit
Meaning a lower cpu multi and a higher FSB to get the same clock and allow you to get the proper FSB for the ram speed formula


----------



## sdla4ever

i made sure all the settings were good, and idk it will not POST above 400 FSB...

I even tried to give it super high volts 14.7+ to see if i can get a post but negative. It restarts gets ready to load the BIOS screen then restarts and sets to stock settings


----------



## Treble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


When selecting a latch and a multiplyer you need to go by this formula
FSBx MM--Front side bus x memory multiplyer. For 1066 MHz ram --if you are running a FSB of 400 , inorder to get it to 1066 you shold pick D latch and 2.66 multi. 400fsbx2.66=1064
Either b or d latch will usually yield good results,but you may need to select a different one and use a multi that gets you near the speed you want. Sometimes it is nececessary to change the CPU multi in order to get the FSB that will get you to the proper speed. 
edit
Meaning a lower cpu multi and a higher FSB to get the same clock and allow you to get the proper FSB for the ram speed formula


I'm sorry to repeat myself, my apologies.

I'm still NOT being able to POST with the RAM in the 900s. not even talking about 1066. I can't get the computer to boot properly unless I get the RAM close to 800 even though it's rated to 1066.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Treble*


I'm sorry to repeat myself, my apologies.

I'm still NOT being able to POST with the RAM in the 900s. not even talking about 1066. I can't get the computer to boot properly unless I get the RAM close to 800 even though it's rated to 1066.


ah, I see , but I don't have much of an answer for you. Try running memtest on 1 stick at a time, try only 1 stick , try different dimms. Make sure that the DRAM voltage is set correctly and timings as well. Other than that I just don't know ,sorry. I suspect voltage


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


i made sure all the settings were good, and idk it will not POST above 400 FSB...

I even tried to give it super high volts 14.7+ to see if i can get a post but negative. It restarts gets ready to load the BIOS screen then restarts and sets to stock settings


I dont know for sure, but it seems like it is bios related. I know you know a lot about this board but try this
CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone

sometimes the BIOS needs to be slapped around to make it pay attention. It is very specific for clearing

edit: Guys i have to shut down and get to bed--have a good evening


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I dont know for sure, but it seems like it is bios related. I know you know a lot about this board but try this
CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone


ill try that lol!


----------



## abdidas

Do you guys get a hiss when overclocked cpu and stress testing it. I get that on my ud3r and its kind of annoying. Can any one help me out.


----------



## Klamath

I'm trying to get a decent overclock, and my power supply only has an ATX 12V 2X2, should I get a Molex to ATX 12V 2X2 adapter for the other 4 connections on the motherboard?


----------



## pdawg17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


Do you guys get a hiss when overclocked cpu and stress testing it. I get that on my ud3r and its kind of annoying. Can any one help me out.


That is your Corsair PSU...my 520W Corsair does that...especially if LLC is enabled...


----------



## BradleyW

I hear that this is a common issue with Corsair. Hissing noises when using certian motherboards and ati graphics cards. Strange? I don't think it's a issue or something to worrie about. Could it be a Capacitor in the PSU? Like a Graphics card when that hisses?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klamath*


I'm trying to get a decent overclock, and my power supply only has an ATX 12V 2X2, should I get a Molex to ATX 12V 2X2 adapter for the other 4 connections on the motherboard?


I would say yes, but it would help to know more about your PSU.

Please go to the User CP and fill out your System Specs.


----------



## abdidas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pdawg17*


That is your Corsair PSU...my 520W Corsair does that...especially if LLC is enabled...


Hi, I am pretty sure that its coming from the cpu area. I even used a microphone to amplify the sound so I could hear it through my headphones.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


Hi, I am pretty sure that its coming from the cpu area. I even used a microphone to amplify the sound so I could hear it through my headphones.


Are you sure it is not the HS Fan making the noise? The air rushing thru the HS fins will make that sound if the fan is on high.


----------



## abdidas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Are you sure it is not the HS Fan making the noise? The air rushing thru the HS fins will make that sound if the fan is on high.

No its not that. I even stopped the fan and it was still going on.


----------



## dennyb

Hey G and NoG

Man o' man, these dual core chips are toooo easy to overclock.








one would have to try awfully hard to not be able to get a successful overclock on these sissy duals








can overclock these things
















real men clock Quads

as always, your friend --dennyb


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 







Hey G and NoG

Man o' man, these dual core chips are toooo easy to overclock.








one would have to try awfully hard to not be able to get a successful overclock on these sissy duals








<dennyb's high school picture








real men clock Quads

as always, your friend --dennyb









It's easy now because you kinda, sorta know what your doing.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
Hi, I am pretty sure that its coming from the cpu area. I even used a microphone to amplify the sound so I could hear it through my headphones.

I had similer noises once. i took the CPU out, blew the pins and the cpu to get rid of dust and reseated everything. Am sure it stopped. Happened a long time ago with my old ASUS board. Hope this helps you.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
It's easy now because you kinda, sorta know what your doing.









^^^^^THIS^^^^^

don't get all jaded on us denny...!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
It's easy now because you kinda, sorta know what your doing.









*I got my SECOND FLAME!!!!!!!*


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


*I got my SECOND FLAME!!!!!!!*


I don't even know what they stand for. Please enlighten?


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I don't even know what they stand for. Please enlighten?


your reps


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I don't even know what they stand for. Please enlighten?


I didn't know what he meant either, til redalert pointed out that Grish had his second green "light" and a second blue flame for getting 100 reps. Let 's have a 100 party for Grish


----------



## sintricate

Anyone ever have any problems using the SYS_FAN2 header? I have a fan on there right now and it's only spinning at 300RPM instead of 2000+. I checked the settings in the bios and everything seems normal. Any ideas?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Anyone ever have any problems using the SYS_FAN2 header? I have a fan on there right now and it's only spinning at 300RPM instead of 2000+. I checked the settings in the bios and everything seems normal. Any ideas?


Never had a problem with it. Can you put a different fan on there to test?


----------



## dennyb

or try one of the other system fan headers to see if it does differently


----------



## sintricate

I just moved the same fan to a different header and its moving much faster.


----------



## TraPofMinD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


*NoGuru*,looking at your sig and notice that you have BIOS *F10*.
As far I know,latest is beta F10b for UD3P.


I am sorry if this has been answered but, where can I get beta BIOS for my EP45-UD3P?

I have been able to get 4.25Ghz stable at 1.3V with a Swiftech H20 220 liquid cooling system. I run 4Ghz 24/7.


----------



## richardbb85

with what processor


----------



## TraPofMinD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


with what processor


I just finished editing my sig. I have a Q9550.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TraPofMinD*


I am sorry if this has been answered but, where can I get beta BIOS for my EP45-UD3P?

I have been able to get 4.25Ghz stable at 1.3V with a Swiftech H20 220 liquid cooling system. I run 4Ghz 24/7.


For that Q9550 you need the F10b, which you'll find in the link in my sig.


----------



## TraPofMinD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


For that Q9550 you need the F10b, which you'll find in the link in my sig.


So the F10b is the newest? If you don't mind me asking, where can one get these BIOS originally? In your sig I only see F10e and it appears to be a dead link.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Oops, you're right the F10e has replaced the F10b.

Just checked and it's not a dead link. Did you allow popups?


----------



## MADMAX22

Whats the best bios for the older chips like the Q6600? Havnt looked into it in a long time.


----------



## datflipkid

I have a problem with overclocking. I can only overclock with easy tune 6. When I overclock with bios in making my Q6600 to 3.4 ghz, cpuz only says its going 2.4 ghz. But when I overclock with easy tune 6 to 3.4 ghz, cpuz says it is so. Even when running prime 95. I have disabled all of the power saving features, and my bios is updated to F9. I have a ep45 ud3r

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[9x ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ <--- doesn't show ]
CPU Frequency ?.0GHz...........................[ 3ghz ]

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 334 (fornow) ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ] <--make sure this is set to 100

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[ Auto]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[auto ]

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ auto]

thanks


----------



## bluedevil

Dang it....now I gotta get the F10e....sonofa!


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Dang it....now I gotta get the F10e....sonofa!


Yep, me too.


----------



## sdla4ever

well im guessing y CMOS/BIOS is going crazy. Everything that was stable is not anymore, and it wont even POST at those settings. the problem started and it would let me clock up to 3.51GHz but now not even 3.4 will POST.

Im hoping gigabyte will RMA the board since, every BIOS update has failed it just freezes instantly! and ive tried Qflash and @BIOS, and F9 and F10b

if my assumption is correct it will be tomorrow night when it wont even POST at stock speeds, seems to degrade in a few hours each time.

by stable i mean it passes 30 runs of maximum intelburntest


----------



## Dryadsoul

Don't suppose you have another CPU to test before you RMA the mobo???


----------



## BradleyW

What is the best BIOS version? What are you all doing in my home?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


well im guessing y CMOS/BIOS is going crazy. Everything that was stable is not anymore, and it wont even POST at those settings. the problem started and it would let me clock up to 3.51GHz but now not even 3.4 will POST.

Im hoping gigabyte will RMA the board since, every BIOS update has failed it just freezes instantly! and ive tried Qflash and @BIOS, and F9 and F10b

if my assumption is correct it will be tomorrow night when it wont even POST at stock speeds, seems to degrade in a few hours each time.

by stable i mean it passes 30 runs of maximum intelburntest


Have you tried to "repair" the OS by booting to the disc? It won't cost you anything but some time to try.

@ Dryadsoul --did you not have an OS problem a few months back causing you to repair or reinstall the OS? Was it causing similar problems to what sdla4ever is experiencing?


----------



## kinubic

hmm i still got the f8 bios. shud i be updating my bios lol?


----------



## BradleyW

What is the best Bios version. I am currently using F9. 3.6Ghz stable.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Lol.

Computer parts seem to be my nemesis. They hate me for some reason.

@ dennyb. Wow. I'd be happy with a plain ol' 500 fsb. Just to see the numbers in CPU-Z and say "Okay...I can do this..."

But, work with what you got until you can get better, I say.


Well crash







if you seriously want to see 500+ numbers in CPUZ, then I have a deal for you my friend. I have a 65nm E6300 chip-1.86GHz stock (in my rig as I type this post) that I only drive to church on Sundays.







I have gotten it to boot into windows @ 522FSBx7 and it is 8hrs stable in sm fft and 8hrs in blend @ 515x7--3.6GHz. That is comparable to NoGuru's stability on any given Saturday night.









I will send it to you if you want to play with it and see what you can do with it. I have managed to overclock it to a tad under (+94% stable). The old E6300's are monster overclockers. If you want to see your board run 500+ just say the word and it's on the way


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What is the best Bios version. I am currently using F9. 3.6Ghz stable.


F9 was good, I don't think the F10 is any better.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
F9 was good, I don't think the F10 is any better.

Cheers, i think i will stick with the F9 Bios then.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Well crash







if you seriously want to see 500+ numbers in CPUZ, then I have a deal for you my friend. I have a 65nm E6300 chip-1.86GHz stock (in my rig as I type this post) that I only drive to church on Sundays.







I have gotten it to boot into windows @ 522FSBx7 and it is 8hrs stable in sm fft and 8hrs in blend @ 515x7--3.6GHz. That is comparable to NoGuru's stability on any given Saturday night.









I will send it to you if you want to play with it and see what you can do with it. I have managed to overclock it to a tad under (+94% stable). The old E6300's are monster overclockers. If you want to see your board run 500+ just say the word and it's on the way










Just one more reason why dennyb and all the folks on this thread are so awesome....

I'm glad I found this forum.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Cheers, i think i will stick with the F9 Bios then.

F8 is working just fine for me


----------



## airplaneman

Will updating my BIOS help me improve overclocks? I really need to format my OS partition so I figured I would update the BIOS while I'm doing that.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Will updating my BIOS help me improve overclocks? I really need to format my OS partition so I figured I would update the BIOS while I'm doing that.


I have run 3 BIOS editions and can not tell any difference in any of them. dryadsoul says F10b enables him to reduce voltage for each specific clock. I can tell you that I have perceived no downside from updating.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@ Dryadsoul --did you not have an OS problem a few months back causing you to repair or reinstall the OS? Was it causing similar problems to what sdla4ever is experiencing?

I gobsmacked my OS in an attempt to reach 5GHz, which totally borked my Sata recognition to the point of re-install.
According to PMs, sdla4ever has tried everything short of an OS fix.









In an effort to go the caveman OC route, I have a friend in China scouting me an E6500K....if Typhoon Morako hasn't washed her away..








This thing should do 5GHz on auto pilot, with x30 Multi.


----------



## sdla4ever

well the prediction is become true lol. Im on my macbook the sig rig has become a waste of time every prgram freezes then comes back after a minute...

I might have a Q6600 to try but idk how i would test it?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
well the prediction is become true lol. Im on my macbook the sig rig has become a waste of time every prgram freezes then comes back after a minute...

I might have a Q6600 to try but idk how i would test it?

Sorry to hear that. Do you have an unused harddrive to put in it and install an OS on it?


----------



## sdla4ever

hmm not really i might have a 10 GB IDE drive but vista wont work for that and i have no install disc lol... just filed the RMA request. idk

Ok here are the list of issues, FF doesnt respond, itunes lags like mother, security thing before opening a prgram takes a good minute.

Also the failing to post at times makes m believe my board is shot.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
hmm not really i might have a 10 GB IDE drive but vista wont work for that and i have no install disc lol... just filed the RMA request. idk

Ok here are the list of issues, FF doesnt respond, itunes lags like mother, security thing before opening a prgram takes a good minute.

Also the failing to post at times makes m believe my board is shot.

I'm down to throwin' darts. Can you put your HD in a friends computer to test it? Maybe run HD Tune on it?

edit : if friend has a UD3P install his "vista CD" while on his board. put it in your PC and a friendly phone call to Microsoft


----------



## sdla4ever

i see the logic, but what would be causing the BIOS to not update and not POST? could it be CPU related?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


i see the logic, but what would be causing the BIOS to not update and not POST? could it be CPU related?


Oh I get ya and I just don't know. Contact Chicken Inferno he seems to have a good head for these kinds of problems. I'm not gonna be much help to you


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Oh I get ya and I just don't know. Contact Chicken Inferno he seems to have a good head for these kinds of problems. I'm not gonna be much help to you










well i thank you denny! +1


----------



## slickwilly

I solved my no sound issue, it turns out that this board has no audio power and needs some sort of amp like the one in most of your surround sound systems
I use head phones pluged in to the card directly not thru the front panel
Gigabyte says the audio will not work this way so I got a new Xfi sound card for my rig and put my old Audigy value in to this rig, got good sound now


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


i see the logic, but what would be causing the BIOS to not update and not POST? could it be CPU related?


I missed something, did you brick your Mobo doing a BIOS upgrade?


----------



## richardbb85

anyone using a fan controller here?

i bought 2 already from micro center, both arent working at all.

got the rheobus extreme n regular


----------



## grishkathefool

dennyb is...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


anyone using a fan controller here?

i bought 2 already from micro center, both arent working at all.

got the rheobus extreme n regular


Ya, I had a R extreme and it burnt up. I am running this now and I like it fine.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24896


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Ya, I had a R extreme and it burnt up. I am running this now and I like it fine.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24896


i hate how micro center don't stock these two controllers, they carry only one at a time. ***bbq

now i can't even go in and exchange it for a different one


----------



## toricred

I'm hoping you guys can help me. I am running a UD3P with an E0 Q9550. I just ran IBT and saw something really weird. In HWMonitor the CPU temp maxed out at 79, but the cores all stayed below 67. I thought the cores were always higher than the CPU temp. Any idea what might be wrong?

By the way I currently have it OC'd to 3.825 and am waiting on a better fan for my DK. I know that the cores stick when at idle (the lowest they go is 38, 34, 34, 32).


----------



## Ridingagain

I just got this board and seems to be working well. I'm using gskill f2-8500cl5d-4gbpi and only thing i changed was performance to standard and increased dram voltage to 2.0v. Memory is in slot 2 &4 and worked fine. I then tried to move memory to slot 1 & 3 and it wouldn't load windows. Then tried both memory sticks individually in slot 1 and they were fine. Something is wrong with slot 3. Is it possible slot 1&3 would require different bios adjustments than what needed when I use slot 2&4? cpu is qx9770 and using win7.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ridingagain* 
I just got this board and seems to be working well. I'm using gskill f2-8500cl5d-4gbpi and only thing i changed was performance to standard and increased dram voltage to 2.0v. Memory is in slot 2 &4 and worked fine. I then tried to move memory to slot 1 & 3 and it wouldn't load windows. Then tried both memory sticks individually in slot 1 and they were fine. Something is wrong with slot 3. Is it possible slot 1&3 would require different bios adjustments than what needed when I use slot 2&4? cpu is qx9770 and using win7.

If I am understanding you correctly all of the ram works in every slot but #3? If that is correct then #3 dimm is dead


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
I'm hoping you guys can help me. I am running a UD3P with an E0 Q9550. I just ran IBT and saw something really weird. In HWMonitor the CPU temp maxed out at 79, but the cores all stayed below 67. I thought the cores were always higher than the CPU temp. Any idea what might be wrong?

By the way I currently have it OC'd to 3.825 and am waiting on a better fan for my DK. I know that the cores stick when at idle (the lowest they go is 38, 34, 34, 32).

Try using real temp.


----------



## toricred

Doesn't Real Temp only show core temps? Should I just not worry about what is showing in HWMonitor as "CPU"?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
Doesn't Real Temp only show core temps? Should I just not worry about what is showing in HWMonitor as "CPU"?

HWmonitor showing temp higher than the cores is an anomaly to say the least. If "realtemp" and "coretemp" show the core's temperature to be safe I would go with them--set the tjmax in both to 100


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


Doesn't Real Temp only show core temps? Should I just not worry about what is showing in HWMonitor as "CPU"?


Aren't Core Temps more critical than CPU Temp?


----------



## toricred

That's what I thought. I wasn't too worried about it, but it did seem really weird. ET6 shows the "CPU" temp as well.

I won't worry about it and I'll get more serious about the OC once I get my Delta fan to go with my DK. Thanks for relieving my fears.


----------



## grishkathefool

no problem, thanks for re-Living mine...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


That's what I thought. I wasn't too worried about it, but it did seem really weird. ET6 shows the "CPU" temp as well.

I won't worry about it and I'll get more serious about the OC once I get my Delta fan to go with my DK. Thanks for relieving my fears.


Deta fan? did I hear somebody say Delta Fan? you're a man after my own heart







How are you planning on regulating the speed? Do you run a fan controller? what kind? gimmee gimmee


----------



## toricred

I'm not really planning on regulating the speed. It's sitting in a separate room that sound doesn't matter in. I'm getting the 252CFM fan. Should be a major improvement over the Ultra Kaze I have on the DK right now.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I'm not really planning on regulating the speed. It's sitting in a separate room that sound doesn't matter in. I'm getting the 252CFM fan. Should be a major improvement over the Ultra Kaze I have on the DK right now.


Sound ,while important ,is not the only concern when running these types of fans. The power demand for them is a lot for your MOBO to handle. I run mine from the PSU thru a controller ,rather than putting that much strain on my MOBO.










edit: if you run it wide open thru the PSU it will be fine ,but I would be leary of running it thru the mobo

edit again 252? or 152


----------



## ACHILEE5

Hi








Is there any way to adjust the Fan Speed, if you're running them powered by the board?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hi








Is there any way to adjust the Fan Speed, if you're running them powered by the board?


Hi AC







-- ya, the BIOs will adjust the speed. the problem is these fans(my fan)requires1.6 amp-input current--- and 19.20 watt input power. That would be apretty good load for a mobo to handle

edit:my fan burnt up 2 different channels on a Rheobus Extreme in 4 days


----------



## toricred

I'm planning on using the Power Supply connection not the mobo. I guess I mistyped when I said Delta (I could have sworn that was the one I ordered). It is this one from Newegg <http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835706015> and yes it is 252CFM.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Hi AC







-- ya, the BIOs will adjust the speed. the problem is these fans(my fan)requires1.6 amp-input current--- and 19.20 watt input power. That would be apretty good load for a mobo to handle


Hello mate 








I got two Case fans at the mo, and Everest says they are both at 1500rpm ish!
But is there any way to change their speed?
Or do i need a fan controller








Cheers dude


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I'm planning on using the Power Supply connection not the mobo. I guess I mistyped when I said Delta (I could have sworn that was the one I ordered). It is this one from Newegg <http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835706015> and yes it is 252CFM.



Deltas are great fans this is the one I am running
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835706016

PSU connection


----------



## toricred

I just looked again at how much power that draws. I think I ordered the wrong one. I might have a problem using it with the heatsink, but I could use it for either an intake or exhaust I guess. Fortunately I also bought a Panaflo that I meant for my desktop system. I can use that if the big dog causes a problem.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hello mate








I got two Case fans at the mo, and Everest says they are both at 1500rpm ish!
But is there any way to change their speed?
Or do i need a fan controller








Cheers dude










Not real sure about this but i think Speedfan will control them if they are hooked up to the MOBO

Cheers back atcha


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I just looked again at how much power that draws. I think I ordered the wrong one. I might have a problem using it with the heatsink, but I could use it for either an intake or exhaust I guess. Fortunately I also bought a Panaflo that I meant for my desktop system. I can use that if the big dog causes a problem.


High CFM fans are fine if you have a way to control them
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24896

I run 5 case fans and "Hoover" on ^^^^

1500 posts


----------



## toricred

I may have to look a a fan controller, but I don't want to spend too much money. Any suggestions?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I may have to look a a fan controller, but I don't want to spend too much money. Any suggestions?


the one I linked to in the post above this one is good. A 252 CFM fan is a load and will need some hefty hardware to hold up under it. The Rheobus Extreme could not cut it on my 148 CFM fan


----------



## richardbb85

so apparaently these yate loon fans i have don't work with a fan controller

wut da heck


----------



## toricred

That's a bit pricier than I had hoped for. Would any damage be done if I used it without a controller until I can talk the wife into letting me buy a controller that can handle it?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


the one I linked to in the post above this one is good. A 252 CFM fan is a load and will need some hefty hardware to hold up under it. The Rheobus Extreme could not cut it on my 148 CFM fan


Now I'm thinking, I need a Fan Controller too








What do you think of the one in the link









http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/s...tml?ZAL-ZMMFC2


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


That's a bit pricier than I had hoped for. Would any damage be done if I used it without a controller until I can talk the wife into letting me buy a controller that can handle it?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998808

works just as well


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


That's a bit pricier than I had hoped for. Would any damage be done if I used it without a controller until I can talk the wife into letting me buy a controller that can handle it?


no damage at all just wear earplugs







. Just kidding, but they are loud

That controller won't hold up I burnt up it's big brother with a 148 CFM fan


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


so apparaently these yate loon fans i have don't work with a fan controller

wut da heck


Why won't they work? They have the right conector


----------



## toricred

Actually I don't think a fan controller will work with the one I bought. It will only take power from the molex connector and requires the 3 pin connector for the tachometer.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


so apparaently these yate loon fans i have don't work with a fan controller

wut da heck


any fan will work on a controller. All you need to hook up is the red and the black to a channel using a 3 pin header and a molex from the PSU to the fan controller


----------



## richardbb85

let me reconfigure it again


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Now I'm thinking, I need a Fan Controller too








What do you think of the one in the link









http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/s...tml?ZAL-ZMMFC2

Sorry AC I missed your post. that will be fine for what you are running and it looks great as well. It is only when you try to run the "vacuum Cleaner" fans do you need to step up the hardware


----------



## richardbb85

can the ep45-ud3l overclock as well as this board?


----------



## toricred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Sorry AC I missed your post. that will be fine for what you are running and it looks great as well. It is only when you try to run the "vacuum Cleaner" fans do you need to step up the hardware









Unfortunately the one you linked is limited to 20 watts for each channel. The fan I ordered draws 48 watts. I think dennyb might be right.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
Unfortunately the one you linked is limited to 20 watts for each channel. The fan I ordered draws 48 watts. I think dennyb might be right.

Huh? what am I missing? AC only has 2 case fans. correct? and the HS fan for the Dark Knight. Any controller will hande that. You, on the other hand have a monster on your hands

Wait --the one AC linked is for himself


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
can the ep45-ud3l overclock as well as this board?

It might but it does not have the cooling that this board has


----------



## toricred

My mistake. I thought he was recommending one for me. Sorry.


----------



## dennyb

Good night all --heading for the barn


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Good night all --heading for the barn

You live in a barn..?

I've got a spare bedroom if you want man, you can sleep there, probably a bit more comfortable than a barn







.


----------



## tubesaddict

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Good night all --heading for the barn

Come on, everyone gets lonely, but spare the horses. It just isn't right.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


It might but it does not have the cooling that this board has


ohhh ic


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Good night all --heading for the barn


Go easy on denny he is from Kentucky and they are fond of sheep


----------



## richardbb85

wow, just got the fan controller working and set all 3 radiator fans on low speed = very very quiet PC









can't be any happier than right now


----------



## cquinndesign

Mine came on Saturday, I installed it on Sunday, Today is Monday.....Tuesday.....Now I am attempting overclock.....


----------



## Ridingagain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
If I am understanding you correctly all of the ram works in every slot but #3? If that is correct then #3 dimm is dead

Sorry, i'm new to this and overcomplicated it. I didn't realize you could put 1 stick in any of the 4 slots to test them. I thought one always had to be in slot 1&2 so I was trying different combinations.

I tried them again, each stick individually in all 4 slots gskill f2-8500cl5d-4gbpi-b. They worked in all but slot #3. I assumed that meant slot #3 was dead, until I tried a spare 800mhz (patriot 800mhz 4-4-4-12) and it worked.
800 everything was set to auto (1.8v dram) and for the 1066, everything was auto except I increased dram voltage to 2.0v.

So i'm wondering if slot #3 could still be bad, just somehow passes 800mhz memory. Or if this is a sign i need to adjust something else on the 1066, and slot #3 just exposed that I'm not quite dialed in.

Not that it really matters, I can just use slot 2&4, but I'm curious how to trouble shoot this.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Huh? what am I missing? AC only has 2 case fans. correct? and the HS fan for the Dark Knight. Any controller will hande that. You, on the other hand have a monster on your hands

Wait --the one AC linked is for himself



Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


My mistake. I thought he was recommending one for me. Sorry.


I was doing a bit of both really








But *toricred* well spotted, if it can not do the current what's the point







And you just won a Rep+ for spotting that


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
You live in a barn..?

*No sir. I only use the barn for illicit purposes. I sleep in the main residence. Built it myself too*










I've got a spare bedroom if you want man, you can sleep there, probably a bit more comfortable than a barn







.

*Thanks for the kind offer,but I have the nicest house in the Holler*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tubesaddict* 
Come on, everyone gets lonely, but spare the horses. It just isn't right.

*Whoa, hold on there bud. Our horses are too tall for that kind of activity. We use the goats and sheep for what you are inferring.* *O' we don't have any "spare" horses-just the two.*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Go easy on denny he is from Kentucky and they are fond of sheep









*Exactly, thanks guru for pointing out what I thought was obvious. dryadsoul, who is an ex-Kantuckian,kindly sent me a pic of a "sheep" beauty contest he once sponsored*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
wow, just got the fan controller working and set all 3 radiator fans on low speed = very very quiet PC
















*Way to go richard- makes life easy*

can't be any happier than right now

*A trip to my barn might put that statement into question







*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cquinndesign* 
Mine came on Saturday, I installed it on Sunday, Today is Monday.....Tuesday.....Now I am attempting overclock.....









*O no it ain't---today is today--only one day at a time. Check your calendar*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ridingagain* 
Sorry, i'm new to this and overcomplicated it. I didn't realize you could put 1 stick in any of the 4 slots to test them. I thought one always had to be in slot 1&2 so I was trying different combinations.

I tried them again, each stick individually in all 4 slots gskill f2-8500cl5d-4gbpi-b. They worked in all but slot #3. I assumed that meant slot #3 was dead, until I tried a spare 800mhz (patriot 800mhz 4-4-4-12) and it worked.
800 everything was set to auto (1.8v dram) and for the 1066, everything was auto except I increased dram voltage to 2.0v.

So i'm wondering if slot #3 could still be bad, just somehow passes 800mhz memory. Or if this is a sign i need to adjust something else on the 1066, and slot #3 just exposed that I'm not quite dialed in.

Not that it really matters, I can just use slot 2&4, but I'm curious how to trouble shoot this.

*So am I -curious ( don't go there guys-I can see those minds switching into high gear)* If you have the DRAM voltage set to manu. specs and the timings set correctly, and # 3 dimm is troublesome--then I suspect it is RMA time. *Anyone else have a different take on it?*


----------



## airplaneman

That post was epic, you replied to like 6-7 things at once. You get a +rep for that.


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah I think denny may be right







If slot #3 is not working there is not much to do. Strange that the Patriot stick worked though.








I would post in the Memory section just to get some specifics answers before RMA.

Yeah I repped him to, always a good sport that denny.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
That post was epic, you replied to like 6-7 things at once. You get a +rep for that.

Multi-quote


----------



## dennyb

Let me give you guys an example of the difference in the workload capability between this old E6300 and the Q9650. On a normal day I open 10 web pages. Also Ihavea stock trading platform streaming,while the mkt is open for trading

In addition to the above I have my dvd copy program going today while backing up some of my movie collection. The E6300 is showing in task manager between 20%and 40% usage while the progam is "reading". The 9650 barely moves and may hit a few percent tops. Ahh, the marvels of modern technology. Amazing just how fast techology outdates itself


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Let me give you guys an example of the difference in the workload capability between this old E6300 and the Q9650. On a normal day I open 10 web pages. Also Ihavea stock trading platform streaming,while the mkt is open for trading

In addition to the above I have my dvd copy program going today while backing up some of my movie collection. The E6300 is showing in task manager between 20%and 40% usage while the progam is "reading". *The 9650 barely moves and may hit a few percent tops. Ahh, the marvels of modern technology. Amazing just how fast techology outdates itself*

You my friend need to develop a CG hobby. It's like a sexy dominatrix for cpu's, beating them into submission until they're whimpering on the floor in a puddle of tears.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Go easy on denny he is from Kentucky and they are fond of sheep










um... that's Iowa. Here in KY we prefer cousins.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


um... that's Iowa. Here in KY we prefer cousins.


I thought you guy's pronounced it "cousint's".


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I thought you guy's pronounced it "cousint's".


so i sez to my wife...cuz...


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I thought you guy's pronounced it "cousint's".


no, it's technically cuzens... like, "mah cuzens havin' mah babee soon'ehnuff"


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


no, it's technically cuzens... like, "mah cuzens havin' mah babee soon'ehnuff"


Inbreeding, a sport the whole family can enjoy!


----------



## grishkathefool

That's not funny, they are so obviously Irish...


----------



## toricred

So I got the new memory I ordered from Amazon today (OCZ2P1066LV4GK) and in CPUZ it is showing it as PC8900. I'm not sure if it's wrong, but I starting to push it a bit right now. I'm up to 1080 for the RAM speed and I'm trying to run Prime95 with the FSB set to 460. My temperatures are getting to the low 60's so I don't think I'll leave it like this until I get the new fan in this weekend. I'm only running vcore of 1.2625 if it is stable so I think I may a fair amount of room left for this thing.


----------



## dennyb

Dryadsoul said:


> Inbreeding, a sport the whole family can enjoy!
> 
> dryad, don't make fun of cuzzin Molly's boy's. If she could get the back child support you owe her ,she wouldn't have to work so hard as the holler's best dental hygenist
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> 
> That's not funny, they are so obviously Irish...
> 
> 
> No grish they are Scottish highlander bred


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Inbreeding, a sport the whole family can enjoy!











Scottish. Look at the guy on the right. Celtic jumper


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Inbreeding, a sport the whole family can enjoy!











But they look so happy..


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


But they look so happy..










Indeed they do.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


So I got the new memory I ordered from Amazon today (OCZ2P1066LV4GK) and in CPUZ it is showing it as PC8900. I'm not sure if it's wrong, but I starting to push it a bit right now. I'm up to 1080 for the RAM speed and I'm trying to run Prime95 with the FSB set to 460. My temperatures are getting to the low 60's so I don't think I'll leave it like this until I get the new fan in this weekend. I'm only running vcore of 1.2625 if it is stable so I think I may a fair amount of room left for this thing.


Congrats on the new RAM. Why don't you go ahead and overclock with the DK? The 89CFM fan on it will do you just fine. Low 60'sC in prime is very good for a quad. push it all you want and test away


----------



## BradleyW

Where is Robiler these days?


----------



## toricred

I actually changed the DK fan and am currently using an Ultra Kaze 3000rpm fan. Since it has very low static pressure, I am concerned it's not very effective for cooling. Unfortunately I didn't realize that until I'd made the change and started using the fan from the DK elsewhere. I'm running Prime95 (small ffts) now at 3.9 and it's almost an hour in with no problems. I'll probably let it run until tomorrow morning as long as there isn't a problem that comes up (either temperature or a failure). Tomorrow night I'll try pushing for 4.0 and hope. Since it looks like I have a decent shot at 3.9 on 1.2625, my new long term goal is 4.2.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I actually changed the DK fan and am currently using an Ultra Kaze 3000rpm fan. Since it has very low static pressure, I am concerned it's not very effective for cooling. Unfortunately I didn't realize that until I'd made the change and started using the fan from the DK elsewhere. I'm running Prime95 (small ffts) now at 3.9 and it's almost an hour in with no problems. I'll probably let it run until tomorrow morning as long as there isn't a problem that comes up (either temperature or a failure). Tomorrow night I'll try pushing for 4.0 and hope. Since it looks like I have a decent shot at 3.9 on 1.2625, my new long term goal is 4.2.



Ya, a very decent shot. With voltages like that it should be a walk in the park


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I actually changed the DK fan and am currently using an Ultra Kaze 3000rpm fan. Since it has very low static pressure, I am concerned it's not very effective for cooling. Unfortunately I didn't realize that until I'd made the change and started using the fan from the DK elsewhere. I'm running Prime95 (small ffts) now at 3.9 and it's almost an hour in with no problems. I'll probably let it run until tomorrow morning as long as there isn't a problem that comes up (either temperature or a failure). Tomorrow night I'll try pushing for 4.0 and hope. Since it looks like I have a decent shot at 3.9 on 1.2625, my new long term goal is 4.2.


Sounds good, keep at it bro!!


----------



## BradleyW

3.9 at 1.26? I would say you need much higher than that. Sorry if i mis understood what is happeneing here, i am tired.

(Backs into a corner)


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TraPofMinD*


So the F10b is the newest? If you don't mind me asking, where can one get these BIOS originally? In your sig I only see F10e and it appears to be a dead link.


F8, F9, F10, it doesn't matter a whit.... they all work well and the differences are too sublime to notice and , as far as I know, have no impact on over clocking.


----------



## toricred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


3.9 at 1.26? I would say you need much higher than that. Sorry if i mis understood what is happeneing here, i am tired.

(Backs into a corner)


Actually it's 1.2625 in BIOS and 1.232 in CPUZ.


----------



## toricred

One thing I'm concerned about is that I put PLL to 1.57. I'm not certain I needed it, but should I have just left it at 1.50?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
One thing I'm concerned about is that I put PLL to 1.57. I'm not certain I needed it, but should I have just left it at 1.50?

Try 1.50. Is that the CPU PLL or MCH PLL?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
One thing I'm concerned about is that I put PLL to 1.57. I'm not certain I needed it, but should I have just left it at 1.50?

Probably. You generally don't need to raise the PLL till you get to higher oc's... say, 4.5GHz and up. At least, that is the case for us C2D owners... maybe it's different for qxxx owners.?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
One thing I'm concerned about is that I put PLL to 1.57. I'm not certain I needed it, but should I have just left it at 1.50?

1.57 is perfectly fine--It is generally accepted that PLL need not be advanced until 450 FSB is reached--I would also not go over 1.57 PLL either

I mostly set my PLL to normal


----------



## richardbb85

wut da heck is viewpoint media?

pop up once every time i boot


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
One thing I'm concerned about is that I put PLL to 1.57. I'm not certain I needed it, but should I have just left it at 1.50?

Leave it at that, then you can try to bring it down later.
Looks like you doing very well.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
wut da heck is viewpoint media?

pop up once every time i boot

Sounds like you got a root virus. Time to start running some cleaners and or scanners.


----------



## toricred

I'm running at 460 FSB now and I thought I had read here that over 450 was when you wanted to bump it. I was just shocked that the first jump took it all the way to 1.57. If my P95 run tonight succeeds then I'll bump it back down tomorrow before trying for the big 4.0.


----------



## toricred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Leave it at that, then you can try to bring it down later.
Looks like you doing very well.









I spent many weeks pouring over this thread before attempting anything. This has really helped keep me in line before pushing too much. I love this board and I think I've gotten a very good chip indeed. I wasn't sure of that when I discovered that the VID was 1.250, but it's working out great so far.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
I spent many weeks pouring over this thread before attempting anything. This has really helped keep me in line before pushing too much. I love this board and I think I've gotten a very good chip indeed. I wasn't sure of that when I discovered that the VID was 1.250, but it's working out great so far.

Yeah man, My vid is 1.25 as well and I've had great results with my chip (I think so at least).


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
I spent many weeks pouring over this thread before attempting anything. This has really helped keep me in line before pushing too much. I love this board and I think I've gotten a very good chip indeed. I wasn't sure of that when I discovered that the VID was 1.250, but it's working out great so far.

Looks like it's working out. Just remember 4.2 on a Quad is a bit more difficult and is attainable your just going to keep working at it. But keep your PLL at 1.57 till your done then try and drop it later, I think you won't be able to


----------



## 18 is # 1

Looks like this is my happy spot. Orthos stable:


----------



## NoGuru

1209.6 Great job 18


----------



## dennyb

@ 18--nice clock---for that matter lots of nice overclocks popping up here lately. This calls for a


----------



## toricred

Well it just passed 2 hours P95 stable (and still running) and looking good. I'll leave the PLL at 1.57 (thanks for the tip). It turns out my VID is 1.2375 (man I hate getting older and losing my memory for numbers).


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
Well it just passed 2 hours P95 stable and looking good. I'll leave the PLL at 1.57 (thanks for the tip). It turns out my VID is 1.2375 (man I hate getting older and losing my memory for numbers).


Take it from me --It only gets worse. The memory that is. That's a nice vid.It makes you look 5 years younger and your butt doesn't look big in it at all


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Take it from me --It only gets worse. The memory that is. That's a nice vid.It makes you look 5 years younger and your butt doesn't look big in it at all










Just got a new HDD so I had to reinstall, updated drivers properly this time, found out my mobo already has the FB bios so I'm all set to go! Your record is going down Denny!


----------



## airplaneman

I have the same VID as you, so I have a chance! I want to at least tie with you...so you won't be waving at my taillights in the distance, maybe at someone else..I have a bit of headroom for temps but my volts are pretty much maxed out. Only thing I can do is lossen memory times and hope that does it!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Why do you keep calling me modelplane? Lol - I don't care, just curious.

And what is the score to beat?


I'm just messin with ya, a play on "airplane". I was looking for the post but can't find it but it seems like the guy hit 4.59 something


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I'm just messin with ya, a play on "airplane". I was looking for the post but can't find it but it seems like the guy hit 4.59 something


Haha, I like that







.

Didn't you hit 4.597? or was it 4.57?

I just bought some 38mm, 3000rpm Scythe Kaze's to put on my rad, and I'm going to get a HK V3 CPU block soon so maybe I'll attempt the OC then, I don't think I can do it right now.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Haha, I like that







.

Didn't you hit 4.597? or was it 4.57?

I just bought some 38mm, 3000rpm Scythe Kaze's to put on my rad, and I'm going to get a HK V3 CPU block soon so maybe I'll attempt the OC then, I don't think I can do it right now.



It's in my sig along with my E6300 validation that I am running now
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=640509

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=643901


----------



## toricred

3 hours and still going strong. I'll be keeping an eye on it for another hour and then go to bed. There is now one core that is completing passes slower than the others, but it's only one pass behind and there are other things running on the system so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


It's in my sig along with my E6300 validation that I am running now
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=640509

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=643901


Ahh ok, 4.572


----------



## Avacado

I'm a huge Gigabyte fan, and I am looking to build a new Tri-Monitor SLI rig, however this board supports crossfire. I know I have fallen off the loop for sometime now, but I need to know if I will have to switch to ATI brand cards to be able to run the resolution that will be required, or can this board run SLI, as i'm a huge EVGA fan as well due to their incredible customer support. any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance to the OC.net community for support.


----------



## pdawg17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


3 hours and still going strong. I'll be keeping an eye on it for another hour and then go to bed. There is now one core that is completing passes slower than the others, but it's only one pass behind and there are other things running on the system so I'm not worried about it.


Is this only running small fft's? If so, definitely run either blend or large fft's as well...for me at least I could run small fft's forever but I couldn't pass large fft's without bumping up the vcore more...it seems that small fft's heat the chip up more but large pushes it harder...


----------



## toricred

Yes, this is still small fft's. I probably won't do anything with blend or large fft's until after I try 4.0.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avacado*


I'm a huge Gigabyte fan, and I am looking to build a new Tri-Monitor SLI rig, however this board supports crossfire. I know I have fallen off the loop for sometime now, but I need to know if I will have to switch to ATI brand cards to be able to run the resolution that will be required, or can this board run SLI, as i'm a huge EVGA fan as well due to their incredible customer support. any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance to the Overclock.net community for support.


Hi Avacado- no sli on this board, crossfire only. I'm 99% certain, heck I am certain you can run Nvidia cards on this board just as well as ATI. Hope this helps and welcome to the thread


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


Yes, this is still small fft's. I probably won't do anything with blend or large fft's until after I try 4.0.


good thinkin--No point in thoroughly testing every step. Just the clocks that you know you want to run on a 24/7 basis


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avacado*


I'm a huge Gigabyte fan, and I am looking to build a new Tri-Monitor SLI rig, however this board supports crossfire. I know I have fallen off the loop for sometime now, but I need to know if I will have to switch to ATI brand cards to be able to run the resolution that will be required, or can this board run SLI, as i'm a huge EVGA fan as well due to their incredible customer support. any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance to the Overclock.net community for support.


Here's the closest thing I've seen: http://en.expreview.com/2009/08/06/e...therboard.html


----------



## toricred

Well it's done 4 hours time for bed. The core temps have dropped to the mid 50's, but the outdoor temps have also dropped significantly.


----------



## lemans81

Ok basically I know my E8400 is capable of 4.6ghz for benching and 4.45ghz stable. But no matter what I do I can't get it to hold stable over 4.28ghz in this board. I am betting its something needing more volts but I am not sure what. I know I am giving the cpu more than enough. I bumped the MCH to 1.5v. Everything else is on auto, what else should I be messing with?(I turned on the LLC as well)


----------



## 18 is # 1

HELP!
Started messing with ET6 and when the machine rebooted, it went to the GB splash screen and just stays there. Have tried clearing the CMOS (with and without the battery) and have pulled the batt and unplugged for an hour. Still splash screen only. Have tried delete, F buttons, and tab to no avail.
Any ideas?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *18 is # 1* 
HELP!
Started messing with ET6 and when the machine rebooted, it went to the GB splash screen and just stays there. Have tried clearing the CMOS (with and without the battery) and have pulled the batt and unplugged for an hour. Still splash screen only. Have tried delete, F buttons, and tab to no avail.
Any ideas?

With and without battery,hmm, Iguess that means you have shorted the CMOS clear pins,but just in case--Try clearing the CMOS in this manner

Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
Ok basically I know my E8400 is capable of 4.6ghz for benching and 4.45ghz stable. But no matter what I do I can't get it to hold stable over 4.28ghz in this board. I am betting its something needing more volts but I am not sure what. I know I am giving the cpu more than enough. I bumped the MCH to 1.5v. Everything else is on auto, what else should I be messing with?(I turned on the LLC as well)

LLC is the devil. Turn it off. Then put everything but MCH, vcore, and DRAM to normal.


----------



## dennyb

@ lemans81- -in addition to what bluedevil pointed out---you should not neet that much MCH for that FSB--1.32 should be adequate, Too much or too little MCH will many times lead to instability


----------



## bluedevil

Also a BIOS update to F10e wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Also a BIOS update to F10e wouldn't hurt either.









Oh boy I dread bios updates...

I have run my mch on auto and 1.5v...nothing in between.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
Oh boy I dread bios updates...

I have run my mch on auto and 1.5v...nothing in between.

Oh don't be a baby!









UPDATE! Then run it balls to the wall!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
Oh boy I dread bios updates...

I have run my mch on auto and 1.5v...nothing in between.

Trust me ,1.32 is bang on for what you are running and you might when benching need 1.34/1.36. I am not disputing bluedevils claim about LLC,but I do use it upto and thru 4.25GHz. I feel like the spikes will not be enough at that speed and voltage level required to run at that speed are not enough to go over the 1.45 max


----------



## hometoast

I've got a Q9550 on the truck scheduled for today to go in one of these. I will be back - be forewarned!

I can finally dump my e6750-won't-do-nuttin-fast into a spare PC.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


I've got a Q9550 on the truck scheduled for today to go in one of these. I will be back - be forewarned!

I can finally dump my e6750-won't-do-nuttin-fast into a spare PC.


Welcome aboard. When you get set up ,you will find plenty of support here if you need it


----------



## toricred

Well P95 was stable all night (13 hours). Got to go to work, but tonight I go for the big 4.0.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


Well P95 was stable all night (13 hours). Got to go to work, but tonight I go for the big 4.0.


Sick! Finally going to hit that milestone eh?







.

Do you guys ever get the "Verifying DMI Pool Data..." come up for a few seconds right after the post screen on start up? I always get it and it hangs there for 5-10 seconds before continuing...not a huge deal just annoying.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Sick! Finally going to hit that milestone eh?







.

Do you guys ever get the "Verifying DMI Pool Data..." come up for a few seconds right after the post screen on start up? I always get it and it hangs there for 5-10 seconds before continuing...not a huge deal just annoying.


Ya, the verifying DMI pool is normal. I have noticed that it takes longer to get thru the BIOS post on this board than on a prebuilt box. Size of the BIOS I presume

@toricred--first major milestone --congrats, reaching 4.0 is where every overclocker wants to be


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Ya, the verifying DMI pool is normal. I have noticed that it takes longer to get thru the BIOS post on this board than on a prebuilt box. Size of the BIOS I presume

@toricred--first major milestone --congrats, reaching 4.0 is where every overclocker wants to be


Ahh ok, thanks.

And yeah, 4.0 is the shiz! For now, wait six months and it will be 5.0


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Sick! Finally going to hit that milestone eh?







.

Do you guys ever get the "Verifying DMI Pool Data..." come up for a few seconds right after the post screen on start up? I always get it and it hangs there for 5-10 seconds before continuing...not a huge deal just annoying.


If you don't have a disk in the CD Drive, that part goes quicker


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


If you don't have a disk in the CD Drive, that part goes quicker










Yeah, I try to keep my DVD drive free whenever I'm not actually using it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


If you don't have a disk in the CD Drive, that part goes quicker










Did not know that AC thanks! rep


----------



## BradleyW

No wonder my CD drive is playing up.

Edit: Will not spin disc at full speed.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Did not know that AC thanks! rep










I just timed boot up and:

72 seconds without any disks in!
86 seconds with CD in drive!
79 with External HDD plugged in!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


No wonder my CD drive is playing up.

Edit: Will not spin disc at full speed.


Does it need a CD Drive cleaner disk?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


No wonder my CD drive is playing up.

Edit: Will not spin disc at full speed.


Brad-- as inexpensive as drives are you would probably be better off to buy a new one vs money spent on trying to fix the old one. If the "fix" doesn't work then you are out that $ ,plus you still will need to purchase a new one. They do wear out over time

@ AC --good info on the drive speed-....rep


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Brad-- as inexpensive as drives are you would probably be better off to buy a new one vs money spent on trying to fix the old one. If the "fix" doesn't work then you are out that $ ,plus you still will need to purchase a new one. They do wear out over time

@ AC --good info on the drive speed-....rep


Deffo








Plus you could get a nice SATA one


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


LLC is the devil. Turn it off. Then put everything but MCH, vcore, and DRAM to normal.


Depends on what cpu your running. Ive allways had far better success with it on as opposed to not having it. Ofcourse I also volted modded every mobo I had up until this point to get rid of vdroop. Even my 8400 faired better with it as far as ocing goes.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 







I just timed boot up and:

72 seconds without any disks in!
86 seconds with CD in drive!
79 with External HDD plugged in!

Does it need a CD Drive cleaner disk?

I could try that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Brad-- as inexpensive as drives are you would probably be better off to buy a new one vs money spent on trying to fix the old one. If the "fix" doesn't work then you are out that $ ,plus you still will need to purchase a new one. They do wear out over time

@ AC --good info on the drive speed-....rep

Yeah, your right dennyb, i think i saw a dvd drive for Â£22 SATA2 Brand New.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Deffo








Plus you could get a nice SATA one









Ebuyer has some cheap ones that i could look into.

BTW, Update: I just ordered my XFX4890-1GB







It will get to my home by Tue 18th August. I will be able to Install Windows 7 that ACHILEE5 got me


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


With and without battery,hmm, Iguess that means you have shorted the CMOS clear pins,but just in case--Try clearing the CMOS in this manner

Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention


Tried all that and thought I might have a serious problem. Called my local fixer shop and the only thing different he suggested was to read the manual for the way to get into the backup bios.
While reading the Troubleshooting Guide, it suggested unplugging all peripherals. Sure enough, one of my USB cables was the culprit (go figure?) and it just happened to go bad while messing with East Tune 6.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *18 is # 1*


Tried all that and thought I might have a serious problem. Called my local fixer shop and the only thing different he suggested was to read the manual for the way to get into the backup bios.
While reading the Troubleshooting Guide, it suggested unplugging all peripherals. Sure enough, one of my USB cables was the culprit (go figure?) and it just happened to go bad while messing with East Tune 6.










Glad you got it sorted and it turned out to be minor. I suppose "messing with ET6" means not overclocking with it ,but using it to display your voltages?


----------



## grishkathefool

*THIS IS MY 1000th POST!!!!!*












































Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemans81*


Ok basically I know my E8400 is capable of 4.6ghz for benching and 4.45ghz stable. But no matter what I do I can't get it to hold stable over 4.28ghz in this board. I am betting its something needing more volts but I am not sure what. I know I am giving the cpu more than enough. I bumped the MCH to 1.5v. Everything else is on auto, what else should I be messing with?(I turned on the LLC as well)


Check my sig for some basic E8400 ocs... I can tell you that you don't need near that much MCH and that leaving LLC on is fine... I have LLC enabled for all my ocs from 4GHz up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *18 is # 1*


HELP!
Started messing with ET6 and when the machine rebooted, it went to the GB splash screen and just stays there. Have tried clearing the CMOS (with and without the battery) and have pulled the batt and unplugged for an hour. Still splash screen only. Have tried delete, F buttons, and tab to no avail.
Any ideas?


+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Also a BIOS update to F10e wouldn't hurt either.










No reason to update past F9 imo....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


If you don't have a disk in the CD Drive, that part goes quicker










I have never noticed that... seems like it takes about 11 seconds to clear through DMI, then 11 secs for the Windows Bar Sweep....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *18 is # 1*


Tried all that and thought I might have a serious problem. Called my local fixer shop and the only thing different he suggested was to read the manual for the way to get into the backup bios.
While reading the Troubleshooting Guide, it suggested unplugging all peripherals. Sure enough, one of my USB cables was the culprit (go figure?) and it just happened to go bad while messing with East Tune 6.










Nice coincidence... I haven't heard of a cable "going bad". What happened to it?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:

No reason to update past F9 imo....
F9 seems fine for me too.

Edit, i am going to call it a night guys and girls. Good night everyone. Have a good one


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 









*THIS IS MY 1000th POST!!!!!*













































I have never noticed that... seems like it takes about 11 seconds to clear through DMI, then 11 secs for the Windows Bar Sweep....

Happy 1000th








And wow, look at you multi Quote








I'm going to do a Multi Quote that will be Legendary, you see if I don't








Oh. I should have said before, the times below are from "Push power button til jingle sound!"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 







I just timed boot up and:
72 seconds without any disks in!
86 seconds with CD in drive!
79 with External HDD plugged in!


----------



## BradleyW

Congrates Grishka!
Night everyone.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Laters mate


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Happy 1000th








And wow, look at you multi Quote








I'm going to do a Multi Quote that will be Legendary, you see if I don't








Oh. I should have said before, the times below are from "Push power button til jingle sound!"

psshtosh, while I was on vacation I had a few multi-max quotes rolling... you must have missed them.


----------



## toricred

Well 4.0 didn't go all that well. I can get it to boot fine without changing any voltages, but my IBT started acting weird after the 3rd pass. I went in and bumped the vcore a couple of notches and took MCH to 1.22 and tried again. This time it didn't get weird, but it failed after 4 passes saying it was probably too hot (I noticed it was going to ~72 on one of the cores). Then I tried taking MCH all the way to 1.28 and dropped the vcore back to 1.2625 and the heat was still a problem. Then I tried to move the fan that came with the DK back and it was actually getting even hotter.

Since it seems to be a heat problem I will just wait for my monster fan to come in tomorrow and give it another shot. Another part of it might be that it's in the mid 90's in that room today and I have no way to get AC in the room (actually no AC in the house at all). It's so close I can taste it. I know I'll get there, but I just have to be patient.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


Well 4.0 didn't go all that well. I can get it to boot fine without changing any voltages, but my IBT started acting weird after the 3rd pass. I went in and bumped the vcore a couple of notches and took MCH to 1.22 and tried again. This time it didn't get weird, but it failed after 4 passes saying it was probably too hot (I noticed it was going to ~72 on one of the cores). Then I tried taking MCH all the way to 1.28 and dropped the vcore back to 1.2625 and the heat was still a problem. Then I tried to move the fan that came with the DK back and it was actually getting even hotter.

Since it seems to be a heat problem I will just wait for my monster fan to come in tomorrow and give it another shot. Another part of it might be that it's in the mid 90's in that room today and I have no way to get AC in the room (actually no AC in the house at all). It's so close I can taste it. I know I'll get there, but I just have to be patient.


First never make more than one change at a time when testing.

Second, definitely wait for it to cool off. No Air HS will provide adequate cooling to stress an OC'd CPU when your ambient is already 90F.


----------



## denmason

523 x [email protected] post........... desktop............BSOD!!!







I'm gonna get there!!! I hope. Gotta go fiddle with it...


----------



## airplaneman

Holy crap...4.7, that is nuts!


----------



## lemans81

Well I turn llc off and yeah the MCH is fine it acts the same with 1.34v(it doesn't seem to like 1.3v though).

I have run the volts up to 1.468v(in windows under load its at 1.39v) and still can't get it stable. Its sad that my blood iron could push this chip further....I have to be missing something.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemans81*


Well I turn llc off and yeah the MCH is fine it acts the same with 1.34v(it doesn't seem to like 1.3v though).

I have run the volts up to 1.468v(in windows under load its at 1.39v) and still can't get it stable. Its sad that my blood iron could push this chip further....I have to be missing something.


If I remember correctly at 1.3vmch there was a bad spot or the board didnt like it. I think most ran it above that just a tad (if I remember right).

The E8400 should oc very easily with this board. It may be something else. Maybe ram voltage needs a little bumb.

I personally when I had my E8400 left llc enabled. I ran about 1.35vcore and didnt have any issues running it like that for a good 6 months before it got put in another system where its still running flawlessly today.

But to each there own.

EDIT: Oh and I dont remember but I think the percentages need adjustment for that cpu. Needs to be about 64% I think on the cpu settings, theres two of them forgot what they are called lol. Its what like 68% for 65nm guys and 64 or 63 for the 45nm.


----------



## hometoast

Installed my new q9550 and dark knight (pretty!), booted once, rebooted, set to 400 fsb, got it to 3.4 under 1.2 volts. I tried a jump w/o warrant to 4.0 setting vcore to 1.3 and MCH to 1.22 and it wouldn't post. Now I need to actually try and _read _and stuff.


----------



## BradleyW

Good Luck with it.

edit: Interesting fact, ACHILEE5 gave me my 35 rep point so i could buy and sell on OCN. Looks like we have known each other longer than i thought


----------



## dennyb

Well I turn llc off and yeah the MCH is fine it acts the same with 1.34v(it doesn't seem to like 1.3v though).

I have run the volts up to 1.468v(in windows under load its at 1.39v) and still can't get it stable. Its sad that my blood iron could push this chip further....I have to be missing something. 
__________________

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemans81*


Ok basically I know my E8400 is capable of 4.6ghz for benching and 4.45ghz stable. But no matter what I do I can't get it to hold stable over 4.28ghz in this board. I am betting its something needing more volts but I am not sure what. I know I am giving the cpu more than enough. I bumped the MCH to 1.5v. Everything else is on auto, what else should I be messing with?(I turned on the LLC as well)


For the 4.25/4.3 range set your Term about .03/.04v lower than the V-core setting. I have not see anywhere your mentioning the Term setting. Get that voltage to the correct relationship with the V-core and the MCH should cooperate much better


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Good Luck with it.

edit: Interesting fact, ACHILEE5 gave me my 35 rep point so i could buy and sell on OCN. Looks like we have known each other longer than i thought










Yep, I'm nice like that


----------



## jbobb

I will be getting my UD3P tomorrow and plan on trying to get it set up this weekend along with moving everything to my Antec 900 case.

Just curious on if I should change any settings in BIOS immediately when booting for the first time at stock settings? I know I will be asking for some help when I start to OC beings this BIOS has a lot more settings to tweak than my ASUS board does.

Oh ya, and I know that I should get 1066 RAM at least if I really want to OC past 3.6ghz...just waiting to see if I can get a good deal here on a set of 2x2GB.

Also, off topic of the board, but wondering if anyone knows off hand here......I have Vista OEM installed now. I know you are not supposed to swap out boards with OEM. I do have a Retail Key also though. If I do not switch the Key in Vista before swapping out the board, would it still boot to windows and work or will it tell me I need a retail key. I can post this in the Windows forum if needed, but thought I would ask here along with my other questions.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


I will be getting my UD3P tomorrow and plan on trying to get it set up this weekend along with moving everything to my Antec 900 case.

Just curious on if I should change any settings in BIOS immediately when booting for the first time at stock settings? I know I will be asking for some help when I start to OC beings this BIOS has a lot more settings to tweak than my ASUS board does.

Oh ya, and I know that I should get 1066 RAM at least if I really want to OC past 3.6ghz...just waiting to see if I can get a good deal here on a set of 2x2GB.

Also, off topic of the board, but wondering if anyone knows off hand here......I have Vista OEM installed now. I know you are not supposed to swap out boards with OEM. I do have a Retail Key also though. If I do not switch the Key in Vista before swapping out the board, would it still boot to windows and work or will it tell me I need a retail key. I can post this in the Windows forum if needed, but thought I would ask here along with my other questions.










Congrats on the board and welcome to the thread. You will find plenty of support here. Hereis the best thing to do when first booting the board

load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- set DRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
also the boot order will need attention

check back here when you need help


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*









Congrats on the board and welcome to the thread. You will find plenty of support here. Hereis the best thing to do when first booting the board

load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- set DRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
also the boot order will need attention

check back here when you need help


Thanks a lot! Is there an option for Optimum Defaults or are you just calling these settings you gave me the Optimum defaults?


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


Thanks a lot! Is there an option for Optimum Defaults or are you just calling these settings you gave me the Optimum defaults?


It's a setting on the board. Just a "load defaults" basically.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


Thanks a lot! Is there an option for Optimum Defaults or are you just calling these settings you gave me the Optimum defaults?


Optimum Defaults is a selection on the first page of the BIOS. You will find it on the right hand side of the page -select it -save and exit-open MIT page on the left side-make the appropriate tweaks -open the other specified pages and enter the tweaks there as well.

When you get ready to overclock ,you will need to disable C1E and Eist. Just get into the BIOS ,look around and follow you nose as Achille5 likes to say


----------



## BradleyW

Can you help me please guys? I have a little issue. I cannot find any drivers for Win7 64-bit exept audio drivers. Is this all i need to operate and game with no issue's? Thanks everyone.


----------



## BradleyW

Also were can i get 3dmark vantage for windows 7? I can only seem to find links for vista compatible. Sorry for double post.

Thanks a lot!








REP for help.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Also were can i get 3dmark vantage for windows 7? I can only seem to find links for vista compatible. Sorry for double post.

Thanks a lot!








REP for help.


There is not alot of drivers for W7 yet. Most of them are vista drivers and 3D mark vantage will work with W7. But alot of games mostly online games do not work with W7 yet.


----------



## BradleyW

What do i do about gigabyte drivers? I thought you could get vantage for win7? Anyway, i can only get audio drivers for this board, will that do? Is that all i need? Also what games don't work with it?

Thank you so much!!


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
What do i do about gigabyte drivers? I thought you could get vantage for win7? Anyway, i can only get audio drivers for this board, will that do? Is that all i need? Also what games don't work with it?

Thank you so much!!

Win764 and vista-ult x64 are pretty much identical in terms of drivers / software compatibility etc.

So if you don't see anything specifically listed as being win7x64 (which is almost anything really) just use the drivers listed for vista........99.9% they will work just fine.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supaspoon* 
Win764 and vista-ult x64 are pretty much identical in terms of drivers / software compatibility etc.

So if you don't see anything specifically listed as being win7x64 (which is almost anything really) just use the drivers listed for vista........99.9% they will work just fine.

Yep this is what I was trying to say.
Also the drivers should have come on a disk with the board.

Just installed a Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 rpm WOW pretty loud compared to what I am used to, but it dropped CPU temps about 4 degrees


----------



## BradleyW

I see you have Win7. Did you install from the disc?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yep this is what I was trying to say.
Also the drivers should have come on a disk with the board.

Just installed a Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 rpm WOW pretty loud compared to what I am used to, but it dropped CPU temps about 4 degrees


















Type louder NoG -I can't hear you over all that fan noise























































































Now you've got me thinking about buying 4 of those bad boys.
One on the back of the HS in a pull fashion along with "Hoover" on the front in a push
One for the rear exhaust
Two for the intakes

all controlled by the Lamptron FC-2

Clear the runway fellas we got a loose bird


----------



## kelmv

Hi!

I'm having problems with my OC!
I can't go over 450 FSB! Once i got 500 FSB but unstable, even with 1.55vcore. I tried everything and nothing. I got 3.8Ghz with an Asus P35 and can't go over 3.6Ghz with this mobo.

BIOS F9
450x8 1.43vCORE (intel Confidential)
2.2vMEMO
Everything @AUTO

Once i saw PcCRiminal getting 620FSB with AUTO! \\=[

Thanks!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kelmv*


Hi!

I'm having problems with my OC!
I can't go over 450 FSB! Once i got 500 FSB but unstable, even with 1.55vcore. I tried everything and nothing. I got 3.8Ghz with an Asus P35 and can't go over 3.6Ghz with this mobo.

BIOS F9
450x8 1.43vCORE (intel Confidential)
2.2vMEMO
Everything @AUTO

Once i saw PcCRiminal getting 620FSB with AUTO! \\=[

Thanks!


First things first, go to the User CP and fill out the system specs for us... it is a link located on the left side of the browser in you USER CP....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kelmv*


Hi!

I'm having problems with my OC!
I can't go over 450 FSB! Once i got 500 FSB but unstable, even with 1.55vcore. I tried everything and nothing. I got 3.8Ghz with an Asus P35 and can't go over 3.6Ghz with this mobo.

BIOS F9
450x8 1.43vCORE (intel Confidential)
2.2vMEMO
Everything @AUTO

Once i saw PcCRiminal getting 620FSB with AUTO! \\=[

Thanks!


Ok I know you spent some time filling in your sig with your specs but it will be easier for us if you go to the top of the page under UserCP and fill in your system specs.
Then if you look in dennyb's sig he has the MIT template fill that in.

@ dennyb Woooosh lol. You don't want to do a push/pull unless they are the same fan. They will work against each other.

Edit: And he is gone already lol.


----------



## dennyb

@ NoG-- Ya I know what you are saying about the same speed. I am looking at it from two viewpoints

First-My 148CFM fan is going to lose some power going thru the HS fins. The 133 Ultra should the be about equal to "Hoover".

Second- I can adjust the 148 down a tad to correspond with the pull fan if need be.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ NoG-- Ya I know what you are saying about the same speed. I am looking at it from two viewpoints

First-My 148CFM fan is going to lose some power going thru the HS fins. The 133 Ultra should the be about equal to "Hoover".

Second- I can adjust the 148 down a tad to correspond with the pull fan if need be.

What do you guys think ?


I think you are saying hook Hoover right to the MOBO connector. No bad Idea IMO not enough power for it. You could possibly control the speed but honestly because of the CFM sand static pressure behind Hoover I don't think you need a push pull. Now with low CFM push /pull makes up for lost static pressure.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I think you are saying hook Hoover right to the MOBO connector. No bad Idea IMO not enough power for it. You could possibly control the speed but honestly because of the CFM sand static pressure behind Hoover I don't think you need a push pull. Now with low CFM push /pull makes up for lost static pressure.


I was going to leave Hoover on the fan controller. Hoover would burn the mobo out. It probably would not help to have a pull on the HS with Hoover now that I think about it. But I wonder if it would be worthwhile to replace the 3 Antec 120s with 3 Ultra Kaze 3000s. O' I don't have any fans hooked up to the MOBO --all are on the Lamptron


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I was going to leave Hoover on the fan controller. Hoover would burn the mobo out. It probably would not help to have a pull on the HS with Hoover now that I think about it. But I wonder if it would be worthwhile to replace the 3 Antec 120s with 3 Ultra Kaze 3000s. O' I don't have any fans hooked up to the MOBO --all are on the Lamptron


Ahh I see. Well you would move alot of air to say the least. I paid $15 at Microcenter. What was the CFM on the other 3?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Ahh I see. Well you would move alot of air to say the least. I paid $15 at Microcenter. What was the CFM on the other 3?

I don't know what the stock Antec 120x25s push. They are just standard 3 speed case fans. If I do jump for the ultras, I can run them on low speed very easily with the controller. Actually right now I am running 5 case fans and Hoover on the Lamptron. Just thinking outloud about how and if it would be helpful to change case fans. Heck, that's why I'm askin' you guys


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 







Type louder NoG -I can't hear you over all that fan noise























































































Now you've got me thinking about buying 4 of those bad boys.
One on the back of the HS in a pull fashion along with "Hoover" on the front in a push
One for the rear exhaust
Two for the intakes

all controlled by the Lamptron FC-2

Clear the runway fellas we got a loose bird









Lmao Denny, trust you to want 4 of the loudest fans you can get - you are a true overclocker. I just picked 2 of them up to use on my rad







. They are quite loud.


----------



## Avacado

I think losing functionality (Overly loud) defeats the purpose. I like to go all out when over clocking, but at the same time I need my sanity, whats -2-4 degrees if your in a safe temperature zone, and your O/C is stable anyway... ;p


----------



## toricred

The ultra kaze isn't that loud. I just put in my 252CFM Delta, now that's loud. The good news is that it dropped my load temps almost 10C.

I have now reached 4.0 and am running P95 small fft's. I had to bump the vcore a bit, but at 15 minutes (I know early on) it is not going over 58 and is running fine. It ran IBT 20 passes with a max of 64 with the lower voltage, but P95 was pickier.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avacado* 
I think losing functionality (Overly loud) defeats the purpose. I like to go all out when over clocking, but at the same time I need my sanity, whats -2-4 degrees if your in a safe temperature zone, and your O/C is stable anyway... ;p

Avacado--I appreciate your point of view,but not all of it applies to me. First -my sanity went south a long time ago. While I do have stable clocks thru 4.25 my temps are preventing me from going further as far as usable stable overclocks in P95 testing. Third- the excessive noise would only be when stress testing.

Ok, here is something to consider
The HS can only dispel so much heat from the die. The fan on the HS at some point does not disperse the heat anymore. It will just blow additional air and not result in lower temps. Right so far?

The case fans will be helpful in getting ambient air in and out of the case and will therefore assist the HS FAN in doing it's job. At some point the law of diminishing returns comes into play and anything extra is not helpful.

My question is am I already good to go or do you guys think that I can benefit with better case fans?


----------



## ACHILEE5

If the air leaving the case is warmer than the air going in, then there is room for improvement


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


If the air leaving the case is warmer than the air going in, then there is room for improvement










Thank you AC- the exhaust air is warmer,so I'm gonna mull this over for a while. Would still like more opinions.

Guys just a while ago in my front yard there were 5 deer. 3 bucks and 2 does.


----------



## toricred

1 hour P95 stable. Still maxing out at 58 degrees.


----------



## kelmv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kelmv*


Hi!

I'm having problems with my OC!
I can't go over 450 FSB! Once i got 500 FSB but unstable, even with 1.55vcore. I tried everything and nothing. I got 3.8Ghz with an Asus P35 and can't go over 3.6Ghz with this mobo.

BIOS F9
450x8 1.43vCORE (intel Confidential)
2.2vMEMO
Everything @AUTO

Once i saw PcCRiminal getting 620FSB with AUTO! \\=[

Thanks!



Ok! My sig is fine right now. So, can any one help me?










thanks!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


1 hour P95 stable. Still maxing out at 58 degrees.










Cool, what test in Prime95 are you doing?


----------



## toricred

After 1 hour 22 minutes one core failed. Back to the drawing board.

P95 small fft's.


----------



## toricred

Sorry for the double-post, but here is my MIT settings currently:

CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F10b
Ram = 2GB OCZ 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: .5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3825

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Manual
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 460
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.40D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1104
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 5
tRP............................................... ..: 5
tRAS.............................................. : 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: Auto
tWTR..........................................: Auto
tWR............................................: Auto
tRFC...........................................: Auto
tRTP...........................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: Normal
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: Normal

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.275
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.24
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.57
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: .83

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.26
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: .76
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: .90
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.50
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.10

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 1.84
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: .90
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: .90
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: .90

More MCH, vcore, or upping the MCH Ref?


----------



## ACHILEE5

These are my settings for 4GHz








But IDK if it helps or not


----------



## dennyb

2 toricred--Set the Ram to 2.00 D. Not good policy to have ram oc while trying to staleize CPU clock. It makes troubleshooting too difficult. If the manu spec Voltage for your Ram is 2.1v then set it there or to at least 2.08. I t will be on the Ram sticker.

I assume you have LLC enabled . Set V-core to 1.30 Term 1.260 MCH ref .80

@kelmv -please fill out the mit in my sig like toricred did so we can see yoursettings


----------



## kelmv

Hi!

I'm having problems with my OC!
I can't go over 450 FSB! Once i got 500 FSB but unstable, even with 1.55vcore. I tried everything and nothing. I got 3.8Ghz with an Asus P35 and can't go over 3.6Ghz with this mobo.

BIOS F9
450x8 1.43vCORE (intel Confidential)
2.2vMEMO
Everything @AUTO

Once i saw PcCRiminal getting 620FSB with AUTO! \\=[

Thanks!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kelmv* 
Hi!

I'm having problems with my OC!
I can't go over 450 FSB! Once i got 500 FSB but unstable, even with 1.55vcore. I tried everything and nothing. I got 3.8Ghz with an Asus P35 and can't go over 3.6Ghz with this mobo.

BIOS F9
450x8 1.43vCORE (intel Confidential)
2.2vMEMO
Everything @AUTO

Once i saw PcCRiminal getting 620FSB with AUTO! \\=[

Thanks!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Ok I know you spent some time filling in your sig with your specs but it will be easier for us if you go to the top of the page under UserCP and fill in your system specs.
*Then if you look in dennyb's sig he has the MIT template fill that in.*

@ dennyb Woooosh lol. You don't want to do a push/pull unless they are the same fan. They will work against each other.

Edit: And he is gone already lol.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
2 toricred--Set the Ram to 2.00 D. Not good policy to have ram oc while trying to staleize CPU clock. It makes troubleshooting too difficult. If the manu spec Voltage for your Ram is 2.1v then set it there or to at least 2.08. I t will be on the Ram sticker.

I assume you have LLC enabled . Set V-core to 1.30 Term 1.260 MCH ref .80

*@kelmv -please fill out the mit in my sig like toricred did so we can see yoursettings*









Fill in MIT template


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kelmv* 
Hi!

I'm having problems with my OC!
I can't go over 450 FSB! Once i got 500 FSB but unstable, even with 1.55vcore. I tried everything and nothing. I got 3.8Ghz with an Asus P35 and can't go over 3.6Ghz with this mobo.

BIOS F9
450x8 1.43vCORE (intel Confidential)
2.2vMEMO
Everything @AUTO

Once i saw PcCRiminal getting 620FSB with AUTO! \\=[

Thanks!

I am sorta at a loss here as I don't know what steps you have taken to get where you are

Actually I don't want to advise you because I don't know that chip and I don't want to tell you to do something that may hurt your rig--so sorry. Someone other than myself will help you


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Thank you AC- the exhaust air is warmer,so I'm gonna mull this over for a while. Would still like more opinions.

Guys just a while ago in my front yard there were 5 deer. 3 bucks and 2 does.

Can you elaborate on the Bucks, Bow is in one hand and typing with the other.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kelmv* 
Ok! My sig is fine right now. So, can any one help me?










thanks!

Bump your MCH up a notch


----------



## toricred

Bumped vcore to 1.30, Term to 1.26, and MCH ref to .80. Just started P95 small fft's. Probably won't check back in until tomorrow morning.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


Bumped vcore to 1.30, Term to 1.26, and MCH ref to .80. Just started P95 small fft's. Probably won't check back in until tomorrow morning.


Good luck--I'm betting it will be fine
edit
What about your DRAM votage and Timimgs? Manu specs?


----------



## toricred

Rats I forgot to take the RAM speed down. The voltage and timings are manufacturer specs almost (I bumped the voltage from 1.80 to 1.84).


----------



## NoGuru

Hey guy's my Buddie Shoot2kill just signed up and is getting ready to start OC'ing


----------



## toricred

Then again my RAM shows up as 8900 (1110?) so the speed may not be OC'd at all anyway.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*









Hey guy's my Buddie *Shoot2kill* just signed up and is getting ready to start OC'ing


Is that why you're typing with bow in hand.


----------



## whipple16

just order my first gigabyte board

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358

anything i should know before it shows up...... kinda feels like im having a baby or something


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 
just order my first gigabyte board

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358

anything i should know before it shows up...... kinda feels like im having a baby or something









When you need to flash the BIOS, use Qflash only. Live/@bios tend to brick mobos. You can remove the blue NB/Mosfet covers for better cooling, they're only held by double sided tape.

Since you're running 7 x64, install the drivers individually and not as a group. A group install can cause problems with Azalia onboard audio.

Enjoy your new OC adventures and post back here for tips, info and entertainment.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Is that why you're typing with bow in hand.









lol No he is actually a gamer I know. But we are on Ventrilo right now so I can talk him through the OC. Makes it a lot easier.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 
just order my first gigabyte board

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358

anything i should know before it shows up...... kinda feels like im having a baby or something









Awesome, we are here to get that baby born. Hopefully we will hear from you Monday


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 
just order my first gigabyte board

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358

anything i should know before it shows up...... kinda feels like im having a baby or something









If this is your first Gigabyte I recommend that you should read up on the bios (itÂ´s has more settings options then your Asus board) so you are familiar with it when you get your board.

Start with this from Legit Reviews.

Then you can read through this thread (Gigabyte EP45-UD3P Owners Guide) and this thread over at Xtremesystems are worth go through too .

Read this review from Anandtech.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
lol No he is actually a gamer I know. But we are on Ventrilo right now so I can talk him through the OC. Makes it a lot easier.

Great idea. Vent the new OC tech tool.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Great idea. Vent the new OC tech tool.

Yeah I don't know why I didn't think of this sooner. We should all try and get on Vent, makes everything faster and easier to talk about. I know OC.net has it. I will look into it.


----------



## myke64

Hey everyone ...i,m a freind of NoGuru and just did some uprgrading to my system. Well of course, he,s talked me into some overclocking. So here,s my
MIT template. I would appreciate any help you all could give me.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myke64*


Hey everyone ...i,m a freind of NoGuru and just did some uprgrading to my system. Well of course, he,s talked me into some overclocking. So here,s my
MIT template. I would appreciate any help you all could give me.


Yes now fill in your system specs and I'll see you later, I'm Fn tired


----------



## SenorBeef

For a POST code on this board, what does 3 short beeps indicate? It's not in the manual.

I've been trying to figure out my problem and I thought it was my motherboard so I replaced it with the UD3R, but unfortunately it still doesn't work. The UD3R is giving me beep codes when the previous board didn't, so that's progress..

Here is the post of my recent problems if anyone would like to try to take a stab at my problem.

Specifically, if I have my video card and CPU (but no ram or anything else) in the system, it powers up, beeps 3 short beeps, and then powers down. What does that mean?

Also, strangely my CPU fan either takes 12 or 25 seconds to power up after hitting the power button, depending on what hardware is plugged in. It's plugged into the CPU FAN plug. You hit the power button, it sits there doing nothing for either 12 or 25 seconds, and then suddenly goes up to full speed. Any idea what could cause that? (For context, the thread I linked to has more details about my current problems)


----------



## Dryadsoul

Three short beeps is ram failure, which should come as no surprise.


----------



## SenorBeef

Are you sure? And is it normal for the system to beep 3 times, power itself down, then power itself back up, beep 3 times, and repeat?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Yes, if it can't verify the ram it will cycle off and on till problem is fixed. Read this link for solutions:

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000996.htm


----------



## SenorBeef

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Yes, if it can't verify the ram it will cycle off and on till problem is fixed. Read this link for solutions:

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000996.htm


Thanks. The situation in this case was created by me, testing the system without ram, so it makes sense. More signs are pointing to my video card having some issue, since the 1 long, 2 short beeps happens often.

The other question is - if I have nothing in there but the power connected and a CPU, it continuously beeps for 11 seconds, shuts off, turns on, and repeats. The manual says that this indicates a power failure. Why would it be a power failure in this case, rather than beeps for video or ram problems? If "power failure" trumped those, then wouldn't I be getting "power failure" in cpu+gpu and cpu+gpu+ram configurations too?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


If the air leaving the case is warmer than the air going in, then there is room for improvement










Now wait... If your heatsink is hot it means it's doing its job. Doesn't it stand to reason that if you case exhaust is hot that the fans are doing theirs?


----------



## BradleyW

If hot air is coming out of the back of the PC, it means the case fans are doing a good job. If the air going into the pc is cooler, that is what you want. If the heatsink is cool, it means it is getting rid of hot air fast rather than holding it and warming the CPU.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


Rats I forgot to take the RAM speed down. The voltage and timings are manufacturer specs almost (I bumped the voltage from 1.80 to 1.84).


What does the manu. specify for your Ram voltage? My GSkills are spec 2.1v and 5/5/5/15 timings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


Then again my RAM shows up as 8900 (1110?) so the speed may not be OC'd at all anyway.


I don't see how those #'s can be accurate with a FSB as per "MIT".
460x2.4=1104 (close)----460x2.00=920

But the good thing is you are testing sm fft so the ram will not be much involved


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whipple16*


just order my first gigabyte board

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358

anything i should know before it shows up...... kinda feels like im having a baby or something










Be sure to have a suitcase packed and time the labor pains







No, I didn't mean that. I meant to say welcome to the thread and congrats on the board. my fingers and my mind suffer from severe disconnect.
edit-Here is something to do after first boot
load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- set DRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
also the boot order will need attention

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


lol No he is actually a gamer I know. But we are on Ventrilo right now so I can talk him through the OC. Makes it a lot easier.


and

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yeah I don't know why I didn't think of this sooner. We should all try and get on Vent, makes everything faster and easier to talk about. I know Overclock.net has it. I will look into it.


Sounds interesting. Looking forward to learning about Ventrilo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myke64*


Hey everyone ...i,m a freind of NoGuru 
*Well we won't hold that against you. You're probably an OK guy anyway*
and just did some uprgrading to my system. Well of course, he,s talked me into some overclocking. So here,s my
MIT template. I would appreciate any help you all could give me.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Now wait... If your heatsink is hot it means it's doing its job. Doesn't it stand to reason that if you case exhaust is hot that the fans are doing theirs?


and

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


If hot air is coming out of the back of the PC, it means the case fans are doing a good job. If the air going into the pc is cooler, that is what you want. If the heatsink is cool, it means it is getting rid of hot air fast rather than holding it and warming the CPU.


Everyone is making valid points
AC's point is if you can obviously feel the heat thru the exhaust ,then faster disapation is possible,thus improvement can be had. Is that correct AC?

hometoast makes a good point. HS pulls heat from die and could be hot. But if the amt of air going thru the HS is sufficent enough to rapidly cool it down,then the HS would not get very warm and the exhaust would not be hot,but slightly warm.

And Brad seems to have summed it up nicely

Reps to you all

@ SenorBeef--if you can successfully boot with the CPU -GPU and 1 Ram,then start adding 1 component at a time back into system to see what is causing the problem


----------



## BradleyW

Cheers dennyb. Always happy to help on the thread.


----------



## toricred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


What does the manu. specify for your Ram voltage? My GSkills are spec 2.1v and 5/5/5/15 timings

I don't see how those #'s can be accurate with a FSB as per "MIT".
460x2.4=1104 (close)----460x2.00=920

But the good thing is you are testing sm fft so the ram will not be much involved


My specs are 1.8v and 5/5/5/15. You're right my RAM is running 471x2.4=1130. It's been 10 hours 38 minutes and still running strong. I'll leave it until I go to work in half an hour and then tonight I'll see if I can keep it this way for a blend test. Tomorrow I'll slow the RAM down and try for more than 4.0 (I can't believe I'm even contemplating more). This is great.

Thank you guys for all the help. I would never have made it without you.


----------



## jbobb

Another question for you guys here. I currently have ddr2 800 and I know that will be good to OC to 3.6Ghz with a 1:1 ratio, but of course I didn't buy this board to just get the same OC as my ASUS.







So, when I am looking for some new RAM, should I get the 1066 at the minimum or would 1000 be ok, or what would be the best for at least getting 4Ghz and possibly more?

DDR2 1000 should go to 4.5Ghz with a 1:1 ratio (theoretically and running the 9x multi), correct?

Thanks.

EDIT: I think I figured it out. I guess that is why a lot of people I see are running an 8x multi on the e8400. Let me know if I am wrong. I could get ddr2 1000 and run an 8x multi with the FSB of 500 and be running at 4Ghz with RAM running at full 1000 speed....correct?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


My specs are 1.8v and 5/5/5/15. You're right my RAM is running 471x2.4=1130. It's been 10 hours 38 minutes and still running strong. I'll leave it until I go to work in half an hour and then tonight I'll see if I can keep it this way for a blend test. Tomorrow I'll slow the RAM down and try for more than 4.0 (I can't believe I'm even contemplating more). This is great.

Thank you guys for all the help. I would never have made it without you.


If your ram runs well at the present speed then you could leave it there for a blend test if you think it will hold up. Up to you









edit: you are welcome. just try to help someone else down the road

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


Another question for you guys here. I currently have ddr2 800 and I know that will be good to OC to 3.6Ghz with a 1:1 ratio, but of course I didn't buy this board to just get the same OC as my ASUS.







So, when I am looking for some new RAM, should I get the 1066 at the minimum or would 1000 be ok, or what would be the best for at least getting 4Ghz and possibly more?

DDR2 1000 should go to 4.5Ghz with a 1:1 ratio (theoretically and running the 9x multi), correct?

Thanks.

EDIT: I think I figured it out. I guess that is why a lot of people I see are running an 8x multi on the e8400. Let me know if I am wrong. I could get ddr2 1000 and run an 8x multi with the FSB of 500 and be running at 4Ghz with RAM running at full 1000 speed....correct?


there are so many different ways to set up the ram speed. My view on ram is it is so affordable nowadays,so I would get the fastest that I could afford. The higher it runs the more choices it gives you. If I were buying today ,I would get some of that OCZ high speed low volt ram. Buy what suits your budget. Just remember higher is better


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


Another question for you guys here. I currently have ddr2 800 and I know that will be good to OC to 3.6Ghz with a 1:1 ratio, but of course I didn't buy this board to just get the same OC as my ASUS.







So, when I am looking for some new RAM, should I get the 1066 at the minimum or would 1000 be ok, or what would be the best for at least getting 4Ghz and possibly more?

DDR2 1000 should go to 4.5Ghz with a 1:1 ratio (theoretically and running the 9x multi), correct?

Thanks.

EDIT: I think I figured it out. I guess that is why a lot of people I see are running an 8x multi on the e8400. Let me know if I am wrong. I could get ddr2 1000 and run an 8x multi with the FSB of 500 and be running at 4Ghz with RAM running at full 1000 speed....correct?


Yes this is why I run an 8 multi for the 1:1 But why not get 1066 if you can. Will most likely gove you more head room.

Edit: Ok guys here is the link to get setup with Ventrilo http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ction-use.html
I anyone has any questions about it just ask, I have been using it for some time now. I think this will make OC'ing a little more fun and faster.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


hometoast makes a good point. HS pulls heat from die and could be hot. But if the amt of air going thru the HS is sufficent enough to rapidly cool it down,then the HS would not get very warm and the exhaust would not be hot,but slightly warm.


Gotcha. More CFM means more CF to spread the heat through.

I wonder if that's true though (maybe I should start another thread). All the heat generated is measured in watts. Watts is a factor of time.... sigh... Now I've made myself a mini-project.

edit: nevermind. I see what AC is saying. The closer the chip(and so the heatsink) already is to ambient, the cooler the air will be when exiting.


----------



## 18 is # 1

I'm trying CPU Term everywhere from 1.3-1.4v wiith CPU ref ~63% and MCH ref ~60% (at Ghostleader's recommendation), MCH 1.36-1.5v

I've gotten stable (Orthos for a hour) once at 505 FSB 4.05 GHz and 1212 MHz.

I have yet to get the RAM past 1240 without failing Memtest, Linpack, etc...

Any ideas?

Code:



Code:


CPU =intel E4000 E0 
Motherboard = GAEP45-UD3P
BIOS Version =  6
Ram = Pi 9600
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
CPU Frequency ..............................:4040

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:277
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:1008

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Dis
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:333
System Memory Multiplier ..............:  
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:1212
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:5
tRCD .............................................:5
tRP.................................................:5
tRAS..............................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:A
tWTR..........................................:A
tWR............................................:A
tRFC...........................................:55
tRTP...........................................:A
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:0

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:9
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................:1.38
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............:1.36
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......:A 
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........:.76

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........:1.44
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............:.72
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............:N
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............:N
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........:N

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............:2.100
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............:N
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:N
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:N


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *18 is # 1* 
I'm trying CPU Term everywhere from 1.3-1.4v wiith CPU ref ~63% and MCH ref ~60% (at Ghostleader's recommendation), MCH 1.36-1.5v

I've gotten stable (Orthos for a hour) once at 505 FSB 4.05 GHz and 1212 MHz.

I have yet to get the RAM past 1240 without failing Memtest, Linpack, etc...

Your MCH core 1.44V is too high, despite the fsb its only a dual core.

Set it to 1.4V so MCH ref is somewhere 63~65% of Mch core.


----------



## NoGuru

18 I run my MCH Ref at .810, don't know if that helps.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *18 is # 1* 
I'm trying CPU Term everywhere from 1.3-1.4v wiith CPU ref ~63% and MCH ref ~60% (at Ghostleader's recommendation), MCH 1.36-1.5v

I've gotten stable (Orthos for a hour) once at 505 FSB 4.05 GHz and 1212 MHz.

I have yet to get the RAM past 1240 without failing Memtest, Linpack, etc...

Any ideas?

Code:



Code:


CPU =intel E4000 E0 ------E 8400?
Motherboard = GAEP45-UD3P
BIOS Version =  6------------------------------F10b
Ram = Pi 9600
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
CPU Frequency ..............................:4040---if this is correct

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:277------then this is not--449x9=4040
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:1008-----do you mean 100?

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Turbo---standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Dis
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:333---you know ram better than me
System Memory Multiplier ..............:  
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:1212
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:5
tRCD .............................................:5
tRP.................................................:5
tRAS..............................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:A
tWTR..........................................:A
tWR............................................:A
tRFC...........................................:55
tRTP...........................................:A
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:0

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:9
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................:1.38
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............:1.36----1.320 ish
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......:A --------------maybe1.57
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........:.76

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........:1.44-----------450FSB=1.28/1.30
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............:.72
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............:N
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............:N
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........:N

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............:2.100
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............:N
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:N
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:N


---


----------



## 18 is # 1

Denny,
I'm trying to keep my FSB as high as possible since my Pi don't seem to want to OC very much. As a result, I'm running 505FSB x8 4.04 GHz.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *18 is # 1*


Denny,
I'm trying to keep my FSB as high as possible since my Pi don't seem to want to OC very much. As a result, I'm running 505FSB x8 4.04 GHz.


Ahh, I see. I don't have a # for that speed with an 8 multi but NoGuru has #'s for that speed and multi with an E8400 as well


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *18 is # 1*


Denny,
I'm trying to keep my FSB as high as possible since my Pi don't seem to want to OC very much. As a result, I'm running 505FSB x8 4.04 GHz.


Oh yeah my settings are in my sig.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Do you guys see anything wrong with running my vid and vRAM a little high until I'm stable?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *18 is # 1*


Do you guys see anything wrong with running my vid and vRAM a little high until I'm stable?


No...you can push that e8400 to 1.45V if you really want to.

Try different memory strap multiplyers.


----------



## 18 is # 1

To keep my Pi above 1200 and FSB above 500, I pretty much have to stay with 333. My E8400 doesn't like to be above 4.2 GHz.

Running Orthos..............


----------



## stevenma188

Trying to OC my ram, but for some reason i cannot get it to boot at 1000Mhz 5-5-5-15 2.2V. The ram was tested on a 780i board and passed memtest at 1066 5-5-5-15 2.1V. What should I set System Memory Multiplier to? I am running 400 x 9 = 3600Mhz.

Also, should i adjust (G)MCH Frequency Latch, anything in the advanced clock control, or anything in the Advanced Timing Control (under memory)?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stevenma188* 
Trying to OC my ram, but for some reason i cannot get it to boot at 1000Mhz 5-5-5-15 2.2V. The ram was tested on a 780i board and passed memtest at 1066 5-5-5-15 2.1V. What should I set System Memory Multiplier to? I am running 400 x 9 = 3600Mhz.

Also, should i adjust (G)MCH Frequency Latch, anything in the advanced clock control, or anything in the Advanced Timing Control (under memory)?

If your board likes A latch, it has a 2.50 multi that will put you right on 1000


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


If your board likes A latch, it has a 2.50 multi that will put you right on 1000


What's the difference between A,B,C, and D latches? What does the letter denote?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


What's the difference between A,B,C, and D latches? What does the letter denote?












Loosely accepted policy is to pick a latch coinciding with the FSB that your CPU is running and choose a multi provided by the selected latch,which will get you to your desired speed. I try to do that if my rig responds well. Most times I use D(400) or B(333) and whatever multi gets me close to the spec speed for my ram


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *18 is # 1*


To keep my Pi above 1200 and FSB above 500, I pretty much have to stay with 333. My E8400 doesn't like to be above 4.2 GHz.

Running Orthos..............


Good luck with the stability testing.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Edit: Ok guys here is the link to get setup with Ventrilo http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ction-use.html
I anyone has any questions about it just ask, I have been using it for some time now. I think this will make OC'ing a little more fun and faster.

Does OCN Vent allow us to set up private rooms? If so we should start a GigaBoard OC room..


----------



## kelmv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Bump your MCH up a notch

So, bump manually for what? I don't know what to set! How much v?

thanks



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................:8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
CPU Frequency ..............................:450

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................:
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:AUTO
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:101

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................:
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....:
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:AUTO
System Memory Multiplier ..............:2.40
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:1080
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:MANUAL

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:5
tRCD .............................................:5
tRP............................................... ..:5
tRAS.............................................. :15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:AU TO
tWTR..........................................:AUT O
tWR............................................:AU TO
tRFC...........................................:AU TO
tRTP...........................................:AU TO
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:0

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:0.900
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:0.900

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ :1.43
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............:AUTO
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......:AUTO
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........:AUTO

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........:AUTO
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............:AUTO
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............:AUTO
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............:AUTO
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........:AUTO

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............:2.2
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............:AUTO
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:AUTO
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:AUTO


----------



## toricred

Home from work and starting blend test with P95.


----------



## toricred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Does OCN Vent allow us to set up private rooms? If so we should start a GigaBoard OC room..










If you do that, please don't leave those of us without enough rep and/or posts unattended in this thread. You never know what we might do.


----------



## airplaneman

If people post in this thread any faster, someone will get hurt :|..

Now, here is my issue. I just got a creative external sound card to replace the on-board audio (a small increase in audio quality but I think that is because of creative's X-Fi Crystallizer) and for some reason I can't uninstall the Realtek drivers..I go to the device manager and uninstall them there, but I just reboot and there it is again! I swear it's like a bad cold, just doesn't go away! I'm not really sure if there is another way I can uninstall them..if there is I would really like to know.

Thanks.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


If you do that, please don't leave those of us without enough rep and/or posts unattended in this thread. You never know what we might do.










Are you kidding, if we left you kids alone you would likely trash the place faster then Dennyb @ a family reunion...


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


If people post in this thread any faster, someone will get hurt :|..

Now, here is my issue. I just got a creative external sound card to replace the on-board audio (a small increase in audio quality but I think that is because of creative's X-Fi Crystallizer) and for some reason I can't uninstall the Realtek drivers..I go to the device manager and uninstall them there, but I just reboot and there it is again! I swear it's like a bad cold, just doesn't go away! I'm not really sure if there is another way I can uninstall them..if there is I would really like to know.

Thanks.


try uninstalling in safe mode or you could try unistalling using CCleaner


----------



## Dryadsoul

*@airplaneman:* In your BIOS under Integrated Peripherals, make sure Azalia Codec is disabled.....that's the onboard sound.

And either Driver Sweeper or ^^^CCleaner should do the trick.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Does OCN Vent allow us to set up private rooms? If so we should start a GigaBoard OC room..










I'm not sure yet I just PM'ed TheDuke yesterday to get it set up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kelmv*


So, bump manually for what? I don't know what to set! How much v?......one notch

thanks

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................:8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
CPU Frequency ..............................:450

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:AUTO
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:101

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:AUTO
System Memory Multiplier ..............:2.40 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:1080
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:MANUAL

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:5
tRCD .............................................:5
tRP............................................... ..:5
tRAS.............................................. :15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:AU TO
tWTR..........................................:AUT O
tWR............................................:AU TO
tRFC...........................................:AU TO
tRTP...........................................:AU TO
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:0

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:0.900
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:0.900

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................:1.43
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............:AUTO
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......:AUTO
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........:AUTO

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........:AUTO
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............:AUTO
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............:AUTO
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............:AUTO
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........:AUTO

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............:2.2
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............:AUTO
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:AUTO
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:AUTO



Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


If people post in this thread any faster, someone will get hurt :|..

Now, here is my issue. I just got a creative external sound card to replace the on-board audio (a small increase in audio quality but I think that is because of creative's X-Fi Crystallizer) and for some reason I can't uninstall the Realtek drivers..I go to the device manager and uninstall them there, but I just reboot and there it is again! I swear it's like a bad cold, just doesn't go away! I'm not really sure if there is another way I can uninstall them..if there is I would really like to know.

Thanks.


I have a Creative external but once it is installed it should just take over. but yeah try safe mode.


----------



## toricred

1 hour of blend and it's still going. Of course I got to a little over 1.5 hours last night before it failed.


----------



## hometoast

So I'm loading at 56-62C at 3.8. I'm pretty sure I could knock the vcore down even another notch (1.2875)... gaming tonight though -- gonna have to plat and shoot for 4.0+ this weekend.


----------



## dumbkkid

guys i need help!
i own a EP45-UD3L.. yeah 3l..
ive overclocked my e7400 to 4.0 stable. (445x9) at.. 1.45v bios 1.424v windows.. (i know.. pretty high but i got low temperatures)
and one day just for the heck of it.. i upped my x9 to a x9.5 to make it 4.2ghz and put my vcore up 1 notch. it would boot but get bsod.. when i try to test..
i dont want to risk putting up more than 2-3 notches cus im already scared.. so does that mean im not able to overclock more than what i have right now? D: 4.0 sound sweet already but i would love to get 4.2 :]


----------



## toricred

I'm certainly not veteran here, but maybe your MCH is too low. Could you fill out the MIT template from dennyb's or grishkathefool's signature. That might help us help you.


----------



## toricred

Over 3 hours on blend and it's actually cooling off (probably outside temp dropping).


----------



## dumbkkid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I'm certainly not veteran here, but maybe your MCH is too low. Could you fill out the MIT template from dennyb's or grishkathefool's signature. That might help us help you.


CPU = E7400
Motherboard = EP45-UD3L
BIOS Version = F5C
Ram = 2x2GB G.Skill 1066MHz (5-5-5-15)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.5
CPU Frequency ..............................:4.22

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 445MHz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 890
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:
tRCD .............................................:
tRP............................................... ..:
tRAS.............................................. :

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:
tWTR..........................................:
tWR............................................:
tRFC...........................................:
tRTP...........................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................:1.45(Am willing to try 1-3 more notches up)
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............:1.34
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......:1.55
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........:0.850

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........:1.28
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............:0.788
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............:1.55
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........:1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............:2.1v

EDIT: BTW, LLC is on. I know it's dangerous for 45mn chips.. but oh well... 
P.S. 1.45 = 1.424v in Windows for me


----------



## toricred

My first thought is that the vcore should track closer to the CPU Termination. I think about .03 or maybe .04, but I'm not sure it's a good idea to have it as high as you already have the vcore. Hopefully somebody with more experience with voltages that high will reply.


----------



## dumbkkid

ah... hmm. maybe i should bump my term up to like.. 1.4? maybe? lol is it risky? because if it isn't, i want to try bumping up my multi again but this time with a higher CPU term


----------



## toricred

What test were you running when you got the BSOD? That might help figure out which setting could be needing modification. It is also possible you've just reached the maximum. I certainly wouldn't bump the CPU Term based on my own recommendation. I'm just too new at this and that seems too high.


----------



## dumbkkid

ah.. 
well i fail at Small FFTs. so its for sure the CPU itself not being able to get 4.22GHz.. because i'm thinking that only changing the multiplier wouldn't affect the northbridge and ram.. since the FSB doesn't change and is unstable just by changing the multiplier.
i have no clue though, its just my guess...
i hope theres someone with high vcore experiences that will help me out, because i honestly refuse to admit that 4.0GHz is the max for an E7400.. it thought it should be reaching high temps before I can even get to the max. D;


----------



## redalert

could try raising MCH 1.28 is a little low


----------



## toricred

5 hours of blend and still going strong. I'll leave it running tonight. Tomorrow I try for 4.2. I never thought I'd be calling a stable OC.


----------



## dumbkkid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


could try raising MCH 1.28 is a little low


Mch?
MCH only has to do with FSB. all i want to do is raise the multiplier from the CPU so it shouldnt affect anything else..

just a little update on my system.
i droped the multi to x8 and upped the fsb to 500.
and its prime stable for 5 hours.
i just dropped some more MCH Ref and changed the 2.0B to D and its stable..

so there it is.. It seems like the motherboard isnt the problem because it can reach high FSBs... and plus, I'm not even changing the FSB, all I was trying to do was up the multi.. and thats why i honestly think that its something about the CPU, VCore, or CPU Term, or anything else that has to do with the CPU.. I'm not trying to talk like a badass that knows everything and I apologize if it seems like that. But honestly, Isn't it kind of odd to reach max before you reach high temperatures? D: or is it very common?


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dumbkkid*


Mch?
MCH only has to do with FSB. all i want to do is raise the multiplier from the CPU so it shouldnt affect anything else..

just a little update on my system.
i droped the multi to x8 and upped the fsb to 500.
and its prime stable for 5 hours.
i just dropped some more MCH Ref and changed the 2.0B to D and its stable..

so there it is.. It seems like the motherboard isnt the problem because it can reach high FSBs... and plus, I'm not even changing the FSB, all I was trying to do was up the multi.. and thats why i honestly think that its something about the CPU, VCore, or CPU Term, or anything else that has to do with the CPU.. I'm not trying to talk like a badass that knows everything and I apologize if it seems like that. But honestly, Isn't it kind of odd to reach max before you reach high temperatures? D: or is it very common?


It varies, sometimes youll need a higher vmch for either quads, more ram (4gigs for one), a higher oc even if its not a high fsb, high fsb, when your overpowering other voltages that could be adjusted to lower vmch. But it could also have nothing to do with your particular oc.

But I will admit this board oc's fsb like no other.


----------



## toricred

Well I made it 14+ hours of blend so I think my 4.0 is good. I'll get started trying 4.1 or 4.2 in a couple of hours when I'm really awake. This is awesome.


----------



## rmvvwls

Jeez. I see all these people with massive fsb overclocks, and i can't get mine much past 400.









Starting to think it's the CPU...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


Well I made it 14+ hours of blend so I think my 4.0 is good. I'll get started trying 4.1 or 4.2 in a couple of hours when I'm really awake. This is awesome.


4.1 will be plenty for the next step. Moderate increases from the 4.0 level makes the journey easier and more educational. Unless you have a super chip or you are as talented as bluedevil you will find that from this level on you are going to work harder to get you stable clocks.

Bluedevil has a great chip and he managed a weeks worth of overclocking in a day or so. The rest of us have to slowly build a base and move in modest increments.

Congrats on your 4.0 and reps to ya


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


5 hours of blend and still going strong. I'll leave it running tonight. Tomorrow I try for 4.2. I never thought I'd be calling a stable OC.


Blend? Should you be running Small FFT Packetts?


----------



## toricred

I did small fft the night before. I have now done both.


----------



## whipple16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
When you need to flash the BIOS, use Qflash only. Live/@bios tend to brick mobos. You can remove the blue NB/Mosfet covers for better cooling, they're only held by double sided tape.

Since you're running 7 x64, install the drivers individually and not as a group. A group install can cause problems with Azalia onboard audio.

Enjoy your new OC adventures and post back here for tips, info and entertainment.









what drivers should be installed individually? Just the onboard sound?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
I did small fft the night before. I have now done both.

Nice one. Small FFT i the way to test the CPU.








Blend is more of a memory test.


----------



## whipple16

i have been reading alot of post before i get my board and just wondering if it would be a bad idea to turn LLC on with my 45nm chip.

If so is there some other mod i could do to help with the v droop?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 
i have been reading alot of post before i get my board and just wondering if it would be a bad idea to turn LLC on with my 45nm chip.

If so is there some other mod i could do to help with the v droop?

Have yet to see a volt mod for these boards to date.

There tend to be to schools of thought concerning LLC, those who swear it's satans son and those who swear by it's a saintliness.
And even some who won't use it on OC's higher than 4GHz. So, it's pretty much a trial and error preference thing.


----------



## toricred

Well I'm shooting for 4.1 now. I raised the FSB to 484 and tried with the voltages unchanged (worth a shot) and IBT failed after 8 tests. Then I bumped my vcore by 4 notches and the FSB Term by 1 notch and it passed IBT. It is now running small fft's. My vcore reads just under 1.3 on cpuz. How high is safe for the FSB Term? It looks like I'm going to have to go higher on the voltages to make 4.2.


----------



## pdawg17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


Well I'm shooting for 4.1 now. I raised the FSB to 484 and tried with the voltages unchanged (worth a shot) and IBT failed after 8 tests. Then I bumped my vcore by 4 notches and the FSB Term by 1 notch and it passed IBT. It is now running small fft's. My vcore reads just under 1.3 on cpuz. How high is safe for the FSB Term? It looks like I'm going to have to go higher on the voltages to make 4.2.


Do you have LLC enabled? Just curious...


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pdawg17*


Do you have LLC enabled? Just curious...


Maybe not............but I do.


----------



## BradleyW

I don't have LLC Enabled i think.


----------



## toricred

Yes I do have LLC enabled.


----------



## pdawg17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


Yes I do have LLC enabled.


Thanks...I know all systems are different but it's fun to compare notes...I have a 1.25 vid q9550 at 4.0GHz at 1.375v but with LLC disabled so cpu-z shows around 1.31v under load as well...


----------



## BradleyW

I never use LLC


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


Well I'm shooting for 4.1 now. I raised the FSB to 484 and tried with the voltages unchanged (worth a shot) and IBT failed after 8 tests. Then I bumped my vcore by 4 notches and the FSB Term by 1 notch and it passed IBT. It is now running small fft's. My vcore reads just under 1.3 on cpuz. How high is safe for the FSB Term? It looks like I'm going to have to go higher on the voltages to make 4.2.


*QX9000, Q9000 and Q8000* vcore max 1.45v 71.4c or 76.3c







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image dimensions are 739x218 and 55KB in size.









But I don't go over 1.40 on vtt (Term)

Thanks...I know all systems are different but it's fun to compare notes...I have a 1.25 vid q9550 at 4.0GHz at 1.375v but with LLC disabled so cpu-z shows around 1.31v under load as well... __________________

pdawg--we don't like people who have better equipment than us


----------



## toricred

OK so it looks like I still have some room. (vtt is currently 1.28.)


----------



## toricred

Well I finally got a hardware failure after about 2.5 hours. It's starting to get really hot outside (mid-upper 80's) so that might be a part of it. I'll try again tonight.


----------



## stevenma188

Ok I am having issues with the BIOS on my board. From my understanding there are dual bios on the board. When I want to Q-Flash directly after Post (Pressing END after post), the system freezes, and locks up. However, I can go into the BIOS config page (pressing DEL after post), then press F8 to get into Q-Flash. Is this because the one from the BIOS page flashes one BIOS, while the Q-Flash directly after POST is for the other one?

Also, what are the improvements of the F9 BIOS? The only think i noticed is that the case alarm now sounds by default, which is rather annoying.


----------



## BradleyW

I just realised that after RMA about a month ago, the new UD3P board i had been given is a Rev1 instead of Rev1.1.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevenma188*


Ok I am having issues with the BIOS on my board. From my understanding there are dual bios on the board. When I want to Q-Flash directly after Post (Pressing END after post), the system freezes, and locks up. However, I can go into the BIOS config page (pressing DEL after post), then press F8 to get into Q-Flash. Is this because the one from the BIOS page flashes one BIOS, while the Q-Flash directly after POST is for the other one?

Also, what are the improvements of the F9 BIOS? The only think i noticed is that the case alarm now sounds by default, which is rather annoying.


The second BIOS is locked, I think, and cannot be flashed. It is my understanding the the best way to use QFlash is the F8 in BIOS method. F9 is a better BIOS than F8, but I don't know why. I do know that after I flashed to F9 I was able to get stable oc's easier. I don't know if that had anything to do with it. I don't know what the difference between 9 and 10 are either, haven't noticed any.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I just realised that after RMA about a month ago, the new UD3P board i had been given is a Rev1 instead of Rev1.1.


Hi








Have you found out what the differences are between the two revisions









And how long does Prime95 Blend test run for, until it does the first test again? 1024K
Thanks


----------



## whipple16

Well im gonna be getting my new board on tuesday. Other than installing drivers seperetly because of audio drivers with win 7 x64 isd there anything else i should prepare for.

Im shooting for a stable 4.0 with the E8400 C0 *sigh*

Bios version to use ect. And how much setting am i gonna hve to tweak with to get 3.6 or 4.0 stable compared to the pretty straight foward bios i currently have on my ASUS board.. thanks


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hi








Have you found out what the differences are between the two revisions









And how long does Prime95 Blend test run for, until it does the first test again? 1024K
Thanks










Some of the heatsinks on the board are bolted on the revision 1.1 vs plastic push pins is my understanding. I think on the bridges

@ whipple16
Well im gonna be getting my new board on tuesday. Other than installing drivers seperetly because of audio drivers with win 7 x64 isd there anything else i should prepare for.

On the first boot do this
load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- set DRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
also the boot order will need attention


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Some of the heatsinks on the board are bolted on the revision 1.1 vs plastic push pins is my understanding. I think on the bridges


So if Brad is happy, then he might as well not worry









What about Blend, how long are you saying I should test?
What's the record before it has failed








Like has any one had it fail at say 8 hours.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


So if Brad is happy, then he might as well not worry









What about Blend, how long are you saying I should test?
What's the record before it has failed








Like has any one had it fail at say 8 hours.


The test can fail at any time,but if you get 4 hrs in, chances are very good that you can get 8 to 12 hrs or more.The last clock that I stress tested was 4.25GHz and it was still going strong at 12.5 hrs when I stopped the test









xxx









xxx


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
The test can fail at any time,but if you get 4 hrs in, chances are very good that you can get 8 to 12 hrs or more.The last clock that I stress tested was 4.25GHz and it was still going strong at 12.5 hrs when I stopped the test

Cheers denny








Just lost a core at 30 minutes, so I upped the V-Core. And if that doesn't do it I'll go back doing "Small."

But i do think it was V-Core at the mo!
My settings are what's below, *BUT* now i bumped up the V-Core!
But all the other volts are the same.
I'm *1 above* 1.3625v
What do you think







Cos I think I shouldn't need all this V-Core, but it is looking like it's going to hold this time!

1 hour and holding








Max temp 61c at core!


----------



## grishkathefool

Go get it AC!!


----------



## dennyb

Well, it's not mch. the problem is in the V-core/term relationship. The CPU Term is too low for the V-core you are running. If you get a failure then leave V-core where it is and bump Term up to 1.325v

AC-The bar is open







It's 5 o'clock somewhere








You will most likely get a good long run this time


----------



## ACHILEE5

Edited post loads of times









Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Go get it AC!!









oh no, i got ya all excited. Sorry "G"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@ AC --what is the FSB and Multi?

will reply in this post

Still at 4GHz








But it crashed a game, so I thought I should give it a test and it failed









Just 445FSB X9









*Blend is still going at 0 hour 10 min*









*Showing 1.344v in cpuz*

So up the CPU Term to 1.325v

CPU Term 1.325v not an option for me with this "R"
So was either 1.320v or 1.340v, so i went 1.320v
*And the v-core in the bios is at 1.36875v* but i only see 1.344v with CPUz

Thinking maybe the 1.340v would have been better!
Shall i go and change it lol


----------



## ACHILEE5

you moved!

Hopefully it will hold now


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


So up the CPU Term to 1.325v









CPU Term 1.325v not an option for me with this "R"
So was either 1.320v or 1.340v, so i went *1.320v *








And the v-core in the bios is at 1.36875v but i only see 1.344v with CPUz

Thinking maybe the 1.340v would have been better!
Shall i go and change it lol


No. 1.320 is good -i was just guessing at the #--------- a .03/.04 differential should provide good results

if it fails again up the Term 1 notch

well ,you moved first


----------



## BradleyW

I don't want to cause any issue's or poke my nose into things but should this member be something to worrie about? Look at the Avatar and the Picture? Pictures of two different children not dressed appropriately. I may have it all wrong, i don't know, that is why i am asking you guys. http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=75831


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hi








Have you found out what the differences are between the two revisions









And how long does Prime95 Blend test run for, until it does the first test again? 1024K
Thanks










Hi, the difference is the cooling system on the mainboard around the NB and the Mosfet area.

It takes around 2-3 hour i think to get back round to 1024. It is either 2 hour or 3!


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Just waiting on what seems to be one of the last available UD3Ps in Aust.

Looking forward to the challenge and from what I've seen/read/been advised already, this quite a different creature to what I've been using.

So, hopefully I'll be able to bend your ears a little to catch up.

Regards,

Newbie...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
Just waiting on what seems to be one of the last available UD3Ps in Aust.

Looking forward to the challenge and from what I've seen/read/been advised already, this quite a different creature to what I've been using.

So, hopefully I'll be able to bend your ears a little to catch up.

Regards,

Newbie...

So you are getting this board? Good Move. You will learn a lot here on this thread.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Hi, the difference is the cooling system on the mainboard around the NB and the Mosfet area.

It takes around 2-3 hour i think to get back round to 1024. It is either 2 hour or 3!

Cheers Brad









Just over an hour in blend


----------



## BradleyW

Can i ask, why are you running blend? Small FFT would test the CPU far better than blend. Blend is useless for CPU testing. It tests the memory more than the CPU. What about that link i posted ACHILEE5? What do you think of this member. It is strange don't you think.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
So you are getting this board? Good Move. You will learn a lot here on this thread.


Yep, cheers Bradley. Should be here by around Tuesday, then the fun begins putting it all together with a new TRUE rev c, mods etc. then onto the learning.

One of the reasons I got the board was this thread actually. Good combination of humour and loads of info from ppl who know what they are doing.

Nice Avatar btw. House rocks


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I don't want to cause any issue's or poke my nose into things but should this member be something to worrie about? Look at the Avatar and the Picture? Pictures of two different children not dressed appropriately. I may have it all wrong, i don't know, that is why i am asking you guys. http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=75831

I don't know... if he actually posts something that is actually porn, then yeah, he's definitely a perv. But the picture that you linked might be his girlfriend, she is wearing close. And his avatar isn't a whole picture... although it appears inappropriate, it might be innocent.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
Just waiting on what seems to be one of the last available UD3Ps in Aust.

Looking forward to the challenge and from what I've seen/read/been advised already, this quite a different creature to what I've been using.

So, hopefully I'll be able to bend your ears a little to catch up.

Regards,

Newbie...

Guys, SpeedFreak may be new to the board but he is not new to overclocking. Once he gets a feel for the Ga Bios he will be off and running. Welcome to the thread SF


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 

Yep, cheers Bradley. Should be here by around Tuesday, then the fun begins putting it all together with a new TRUE rev c, mods etc. then onto the learning.

One of the reasons I got the board was this thread actually. Good combination of humour and loads of info from ppl who know what they are doing.

Nice Avatar btw. House rocks









After life with your P5, I think that our board is going to seem like a 4th grade math test... at least, I hope it does.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 

Yep, cheers Bradley. Should be here by around Tuesday, then the fun begins putting it all together with a new TRUE rev c, mods etc. then onto the learning.

One of the reasons I got the board was this thread actually. Good combination of humour and loads of info from ppl who know what they are doing.

Nice Avatar btw. House rocks









Am sure you cannot hold on til tuesday lol. We will help you with the board whenever you need. Glad you joined us. You seem like a good person. I hope the build goes well for you. I get my 4890 on wednesday. Time is going so slow lol. Am glad you like House hehe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I don't know... if he actually posts something that is actually porn, then yeah, he's definitely a perv. But the picture that you linked might be his girlfriend, she is wearing close. And his avatar isn't a whole picture... although it appears inappropriate, it might be innocent.


So the girl in the profile pic is not the OCN member? Why that Avatar anyway, what the hell is going on here? Should we do something or just stay away as far as we can from this?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Am sure you cannot hold on til tuesday lol. We will help you with the board whenever you need. Glad you joined us. You seem like a good person. I hope the build goes well for you. I get my 4890 on wednesday. Time is going so slow lol. Am glad you like House hehe.

So the girl in the profile pic is not the OCN member? Why that Avatar anyway, what the hell is going on here? Should we do something or just stay away as far as we can from this?

Just ignore it. Of course, if there is a problem, you being on his friends list isn't going to look good...


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Thanks for the comments guys. Esp Denny; you're the man mate and funny as all get out









Not sure about that Grish, but all the cross flashing and learning from guys like ericeod and spacegoast was epic. Now I just have to unscramble my brain - lol.

I appreciate the help Bradley and bet you can't wait for that XFX 4890 - nice!

Don't really want to get into those pics much, but I will say that there are so many Avatars of girls out there who are really guys it's incredible. What's funny about it is the mere maleness in general still befriends them faster than fast.

Oh, dear


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
Thanks for the comments guys. Esp Denny; you're the man mate and funny as all get out









Not sure about that Grish, but all the cross flashing and learning from guys like ericeod and spacegoast was epic. Now I just have to unscramble my brain - lol.

I appreciate the help Bradley and bet you can't wait for that XFX 4890 - nice!

Don't really want to get into those pics much, but I will say that there are so many Avatars of girls out there who are really guys it's incredible. What's funny about it is the mere maleness in general still befriends them faster than fast.

Oh, dear

















Your a great guy! Welcome to the club from all of us. BTW, i don't know how i got on that guy's friend list. I think my mouse pointing needs more practice. Hope all goes well with the board mate!


----------



## toricred

Well it cooled off and now I'm at 4.5 hours of small fft's on 4.1. I guess that until summer ends I need to do the stress testing either earlier in the morning or in the evening.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*









Your a great guy! Welcome to the club from all of us. BTW, i don't know how i got on that guy's friend list. I think my mouse pointing needs more practice. Hope all goes well with the board mate!

























Thanks Bradley and back at you: much appreciated.

Catch you all later and enjoy the weekend


----------



## toricred

6 hours of small fft's and still running.


----------



## dennyb

I put my Q9650 back into my rig this morning and just dialed in freak18's code for 450x9---no LLC. Just started p95 blend. Going to find out if his code works on my rig.

Edit: 9 hours later and I stopped the test . All cores passed as expected. When freak18 says"fully tuned" he means it. So now I have a no LLC stress test on file. Thanks freak18 and reps comin your way


----------



## pizdets

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdawg17* 
Hey guys...I have the cheaper UD3LR (no heat pipes) but have also noticed that for some reason it does not have all of the "overclock tweaking" options that the UD3P/R have (see below)...it's too late to take it back btw so instead I'm looking for some advice on how to get up to 4.0GHz with my Q9550 E0 (VID 1.25V)...

I am Linx 20-run stable at 3.92GHz with the settings below but if I even bump it to 3.94GHz it fails Linx at the end of pass 2 (with red error bar)...bumping vcore does not help (even kicking it up to 1.38V bios)...is there anything else I can try or do you think it is due to not having as many/detailed options in the bios? Btw temps are fine as it fails even with fan on NB or with case open...

If it helps, small fft passes for hours at 4.0GHz with 1.3725V (bios)...it's the large fft that fails - and usually by test #2 so it happens very quickly...

Q9550 E0
Corsair PC8500 2x2GB

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8.0
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: +0.5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.00GHz (471x8.5)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [471]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [100]

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<<
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<<

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [400MHz]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: [942]
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................[5]
tRCD .........................................[5]
tRP'...........................................[5]
tRAS..........................................[18]

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................[4]
tWTR..........................................[4]
tWR............................................[8]
tRFC...........................................[68]
tRTP...........................................[4]
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:[2]

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:[9]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:[9]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... Manual
LLC............................................:[Disabled]
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................:[1.35625]

CPU Termination&#8230;..... [1.32]

CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....[1.55] (default for my board)

CPU Reference.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....[.838]

CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Not available on my board

MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....[1.32]
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.[.835]
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......Not available
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....[1.500]
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;[1.100]

DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....[2.100]
DRAM Termination .&#8230;Not available
Channel A Reference.....Not available
Channel B Reference....Not available

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]
Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Disabled]

hey i have exctact mobo just the 45p
and i found that rising PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900 from 700
makin my system unstable .
CPU Termination&#8230;..... [1.32] make it 1.34
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]-turbo
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]-auto will make it stable this ram doesnt like to be pushed to much with titmings but speed it good for it. mine runs at 1120 some like it on auto setting -much better latency then on manual settings
LLC............................................:[Disabled]-enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................:[1.35625]1.29 - try this


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


No. 1.320 is good -i was just guessing at the #--------- a .03/.04 differential should provide good results

if it fails again up the Term 1 notch

well ,you moved first










denny, you're a legend








8 Hours Blend Stable








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=657047


----------



## Dryadsoul

Good work AC....gotta trust those DB sheep shearing Kaintuck boys.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Good work AC....gotta trust those DB sheep shearing Kaintuck boys.


Don't be givin AC advice that will lead him astray











ACHILEE5 said:


> denny, you're a legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Hours Blend Stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=657047
> 
> Glad you got it stable my friend. In view of your 1.300 vid and the V-core voltage you used on the stress test, I suspect you could reach nearly 4.1 without changing any settings at all with the exception of the host # (456). Give it a shot when (if) you get the urge. There is more speed overhead on those settings.
> 
> edit: O' if you do go for FSB 456 and get a failure , the fix is a bump in Term. I suspect everything else should be ok


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work AC

Ok guy's I have my OCN ventrilo account set up, thanks Duke








I think it would be great if you guy's sign up. What do you think?


----------



## toricred

Well 4.1 didn't work out too well last night. I finished 8 hours of small fft's shortly before calling it a night and decided to try blend over night. The system totally locked up over night. From the event viewer it looks like it was somewhere between 3 and 5 hours in. I'm going to bump the MCH from 1.26 to 1.28 (vcore 1.325 and vtt at 1.28) tonight and try again. I would work on it today, but we need to go school supply shopping for the kids today.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*









Nice work AC

Ok guy's I have my OCN ventrilo account set up, thanks Duke








I think it would be great if you guy's sign up. What do you think?


Hey NoG-about this ventrilo thing. I see it is voice communication,so I guess we would need a microphone? Shouting doesn't seem to work








. Are there any fees involved?. What if a person has a poor speaking voice, or worse --bad teeth? The twins use my computer a lot









Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


Well 4.1 didn't work out too well last night. I finished 8 hours of small fft's shortly before calling it a night and decided to try blend over night. The system totally locked up over night. From the event viewer it looks like it was somewhere between 3 and 5 hours in. I'm going to bump the MCH from 1.26 to 1.28 (vcore 1.325 and vtt at 1.28) tonight and try again. I would work on it today, but we need to go school supply shopping for the kids today.


The low hanging fruit has been picked,hasn't it toricred? The hard overclocking is juuuust starting. You will find that the voltage needed for the speed gains will grow exponentially for the higher clocks. The temps will too. That is why most guys after reaching stable high clocks,still run in the sweet spot that their rig gives them. That spot being the best combination of speed,voltage,and temps.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Hey NoG-about this ventrilo thing. I see it is voice communication,so I guess we would need a microphone? Shouting doesn't seem to work







. Are there any fees involved?. What if a person has a poor speaking voice, or worse --bad teeth? The twins use my computer a lot










Lmao yeah, you do need a mic to use vent and it is free last time I checked, might need to pay for a dedicated chat server, not sure on that one.


----------



## NoGuru

There is no fees, but you will need a mic. I use a headset but that is preference. I don't like to push a button to talk but some do. Mic's are very cheap, from $3 to $100 ballpark.
I think it is a very useful tool. Not to mention a better way to talk to your friends. This would be my limit for communication, I won't do a camera because looking at Grish,AC,Dryad and dennyb would probably give me stomach ach.
I can help anyone set it up.


----------



## NovaNab

Hey everyone, maybe its not the best place to ask this question but it is partilly related to UD3P so im gonna ask it







I am about to build a new comp and i know that i want it to have a 775 Gigabyte mobo. Atm i am thinking of buying either a EP45-UD3P or a EP45-Extreme they both have the same price and both seem to be good motherboards. Which do u guys think is a better choice and why?

Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NovaNab* 
Hey everyone, maybe its not the best place to ask this question but it is partilly related to UD3P so im gonna ask it







I am about to build a new comp and i know that i want it to have a 775 Gigabyte mobo. Atm i am thinking of buying either a EP45-UD3P or a EP45-Extreme they both have the same price and both seem to be good motherboards. Which do u guys think is a better choice and why?

Thanks

Well only one person I know of has the Extreme and wish he went with the UD3P. The only thing I like is the NB water block on the Extreme, but the UD3P has great cooling.
I choose UD3P for Price/performance. Good luck.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
There is no fees, but you will need a mic. I use a headset but that is preference. I don't like to push a button to talk but some do. Mic's are very cheap, from $3 to $100 ballpark.
I think it is a very useful tool. Not to mention a better way to talk to your friends. This would be my limit for communication, I won't do a camera because looking at Grish,AC,Dryad and dennyb would probably give me stomach ach.
I can help anyone set it up.

I signed up last week... just haven't logged on yet.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
There is no fees, but you will need a mic. I use a headset but that is preference. I don't like to push a button to talk but some do. Mic's are very cheap, from $3 to $100 ballpark.
I think it is a very useful tool. Not to mention a better way to talk to your friends. This would be my limit for communication, I won't do a camera because looking at Grish,AC,Dryad and dennyb would probably give me stomach ach.
*Hey







I resemble that remark and I also represent what you are insituating*
I can help anyone set it up.

Ya, it sounds good. i type with 2 fingers and have to look at the keyboard when typing. Everybody in the holler types with 2 fingers,cept one of the twins. He lost a hand one night stealin' spinner rims. So he uses 1 finger and his nose

Sometimes I can't tell if he's typin' or pickin


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I signed up last week... just haven't logged on yet.

Let me know if you want some help, it can be a little tricky.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Ya, it sounds good. i type with 2 fingers and have to look at the keyboard when typing. Everybody in the holler types with 2 fingers,cept one of the twins. He lost a hand one night stealin' spinner rims. So he uses 1 finger and his nose

Sometimes I can't tell if he's typin' or pickin









I'm surprised others in the Holler have inter-nets.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Let me know if you want some help, it can be a little tricky.

I'm surprised others in the Holler have inter-nets.

hahah.. uh, I have used Vent for a few years. What is the tricky part?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
hahah.. uh, I have used Vent for a few years. What is the tricky part?

Well I have seen people have trouble with it and not even got it working.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Well I have seen people have trouble with it and not even got it working.

That will probably be me.







I don't get along very well with software as you are already aware. I just PMed Duke asking to be included. Now I gotta get on the New Egg site and pick out some fans and either a mic or a headset. Are you saying with a headset It is easier? don't have to push buttons? Any reccomendations?
*Whoooie**--I'm bettin' they elect me mayor of the holler if they know I got a headset







--*I'll wear it to walmart on Saturdays


----------



## NoGuru

Only thing I can say is if you go with a headset make sure they a comfortable. With my headset I just talk instead of pushing a button to talk.
If you wear them to Wall-mart folks will think you gots one of dem fancy cassette players.


----------



## mtbmike777

hey guys, just a quick question , my next door neighbour and friend has a GA-EP45-DQ6
and a Q9650 yorkfield would i be able to read through this post and take note for his overclock or are there substantial differences between the mobo's??
thanks
mike


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Only thing I can say is if you go with a headset make sure they a comfortable. With my headset I just talk instead of pushing a button to talk.
If you wear them to Wall-mart folks will think you gots one of dem fancy cassette players.


Ok, do you think something in the $20/$30 range would be good? If you get time link something that you think would work well


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


hey guys, just a quick question , my next door neighbour and friend has a GA-EP45-DQ6
and a Q9650 yorkfield would i be able to read through this post and take note for his overclock or are there substantial differences between the mobo's??
thanks
mike


Should OC just like ours. Just checked the specs on it and it's pretty much the same.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Should OC just like ours. Just checked the specs on it and it's pretty much the same.


thank you kind sir


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Ok, do you think something in the $20/$30 range would be good? If you get time link something that you think would work well


My headset is a Altec Lansing that I bought 5 years ago for like $35. They are comfortable and good quality. Unfortunately, I jerked the cord on it and lost my left channel last month. Now I, too, need a set.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
thank you kind sir









I would not join the british ocn club if i was you. They are all nasty and will not accept new people.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Ok, do you think something in the $20/$30 range would be good? If you get time link something that you think would work well


I've bought many head sets online from $20-$75 before finding a set that is comfortable and well constructed. 
I have drawer full of disfunctional investments.

If you like the neckband style Wally World has  These  @ $18. The microphone is completely flexible 
with inline volume/mute and they are like a second set of ears, even after hours of online pron gaming.

I've used mine for Vent and Skype for 3 years now, with no complaints/failures. And the nice thing about a brick 'n mortar store is the quick return policy.


----------



## toricred

I'm failing with a hardware failure at 2.5 hours of small fft's at 8.5 x 484. My vcore is 1.325 (1.296 in CPUz), vtt is 1.28, and MCH is 1.28. I was thinking either bump vcore (and vtt with it if necessary) or MCH up to 1.30. Which do you guys think?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I'm failing with a hardware failure at 2.5 hours of small fft's at 8.5 x 484. My vcore is 1.325 (1.296 in CPUz), vtt is 1.28, and MCH is 1.28. I was thinking either bump vcore (and vtt with it if necessary) or MCH up to 1.30. Which do you guys think?


Is LLC on? If so, bump the vCore. If not, turn it on and retest.


----------



## toricred

LLC is on. I'll try bumping vcore to 1.3375. Should I leave vtt alone or move it to 1.3?


----------



## grishkathefool

Only change one thing at a time. Try the bump to vCore.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Only change one thing at a time. Try the bump to vCore.


I agree, it is a good place to start. "Vcore".


----------



## toricred

I thought the vcore and vtt voltages needed to stay more or less related.


----------



## BradleyW

vtt?


----------



## toricred

FSB Term = vtt.


----------



## BradleyW

Do you need to increase FBS Term? I never did.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I thought the vcore and vtt voltages needed to stay more or less related.


yes... but you really should only make one change at a time...

But your vTerm should be lower than your vDroop. Your droop is 1.296v, atm. So raise your core but NOT your term and retest. If it fails again, then raise your Term.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


I've bought many head sets online from $20-$75 before finding a set that is comfortable and well constructed. 
I have drawer full of disfunctional investments.

If you like the neckband style Wally World has These @ $18. The microphone is completely flexible 
with inline volume/mute and they are like a second set of ears, even after hours of online pron gaming.

I've used mine for Vent and Skype for 3 years now, with no complaints/failures. And the nice thing about a brick 'n mortar store is the quick return policy.


Thanks dryad. Anyone have experience with these?
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1185265539555

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I'm failing with a hardware failure at 2.5 hours of small fft's at 8.5 x 484. My vcore is 1.325 (1.296 in CPUz), vtt is 1.28, and MCH is 1.28. I was thinking either bump vcore (and vtt with it if necessary) or MCH up to 1.30. Which do you guys think?


I would plug in 1.33125 V-core---1.28 Term---1.28 MCH---If it fails I would bump V-core 1 more and Term 1 more

Edit: Question on ventrilo. Is it more of an "open" format vs the forum where we normally post? OK, what I really want to know is do we still have to be Geeks or can we discuss just about anything that would still be accepted by the general public? The reason I ask is I only have 10 or 15 minutes of computer knowledge and once I get thru that I'm done


----------



## toricred

I plugged that in. I'm not sure it will work without more of a vcore bump because cpuz still shows 1.296.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
yes... but you really should only make one change at a time...

But your vTerm should be lower than your vDroop. Your droop is 1.296v, atm. So raise your core but NOT your term and retest. If it fails again, then raise your Term.

This brings up a question -for me anyway

Everyone discusses V-core,V droop/drop and we all agree that the voltage applied in BIOS does not generally hold up when the board and its components use that applied voltage. CPUZ confirms this . So what about the other voltages? Are we to believe that they make it thru the PC with no loss from the value applied in BIOS? We don't have apps for the vtt and mch to tell us how much they fall off. It is only thru trial and error that we come up with a method for changing these voltages. I believe they drop/droop also. Thus the need for a relationship amongst V-core ,term and mch,and that relationship is guided by the FSB and the multi selected.
Right or wrong I believe that these voltages (v-core and Term)at low FSB respond well at a differential of .02/.03v lower for term than the V-core setting. As the FSB inreases the differential between the two increases to around .03/.05v

The MCH I set mostly just by the FSB. At 400FSB I use1.22v. At 445 FSB I apply 1.24v. At 456FSB I use1.28v.At 467 =1.30v At 473FSB the # is 1.32v

All of the above has worked for my 9650 and a 9x multiplyer,so the numbers are for Quads and LLC enabled. I realize it will not apply for all users,but for my 1.25vid quad they work.

@ toricred--considering that you have reached 2.5 hrs before a failure ,I would say that large increase are not necessary. The higher the clock the more work it is to find the correct #s. If you were to make a "big" jump and it proved to be successful, you are going to be left wondering how much you can pare it back down and still remain stable. Either way you go about it it is time consuming.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Thanks dryad. Anyone have experience with these?
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1185265539555

Those have the solid bar microphone arm, which are a PITA for getting the mic volume level right.

I'm sure you'ld far more pleased with something along this style http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1186007538509


----------



## toricred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
This brings up a question -for me anyway

Everyone discusses V-core,V droop/drop and we all agree that the voltage applied in BIOS does not generally hold up when the board and its components use that applied voltage. CPUZ confirms this . So what about the other voltages? Are we to believe that they make it thru the PC with no loss from the value applied in BIOS? We don't have apps for the vtt and mch to tell us how much they fall off. It is only thru trial and error that we come up with a method for changing these voltages. I believe they drop/droop also. Thus the need for a relationship amongst V-core ,term and mch,and that relationship is guided by the FSB and the multi selected.
Right or wrong I believe that these voltages (v-core and Term)at low FSB respond well at a differential of .02/.03v lower for term than the V-core setting. As the FSB inreases the differential between the two increases to around .03/.05v

The MCH I set mostly just by the FSB. At 400FSB I use1.22v. At 445 FSB I apply 1.24v. At 456FSB I use1.28v.At 467 =1.30v At 473FSB the # is 1.32v

All of the above has worked for my 9650 and a 9x multiplyer,so the numbers are for Quads and LLC enabled. I realize it will not apply for all users,but for my 1.25vid quad they work.

Interesting. I'm stable with 471 FSB with MCH of 1.26. It might be because my vid is 1.2375, it might be because I'm on a Q9550 with a lower multi, or it could be that I'm not as stable as I think I am.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Those have the solid bar microphone arm, which are a PITA for getting the mic volume level right.

I'm sure you'ld far more pleased with something along this style http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1186007538509

Thanks dryad ,they look good to me. I will pick up a set tomorrow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
Interesting. I'm stable with 471 FSB with MCH of 1.26. It might be because my vid is 1.2375, it might be because I'm on a Q9550 with a lower multi, or it could be that I'm not as stable as I think I am.

And that is exactly why we must test---to answer those questions. Go slowly and take plenty of notes. You will learn the most from your failures not your successes


----------



## BradleyW

3.6GHz seems to be my limit for the q6600 due to my full load temps. My full load temps are at 70c. That is the total limit i will allow my CPU to run at. I would like 3.8Ghz out of this quad, even 3.7Ghz will do. Any cooling idea's to get 3.7Ghz at 70c or below?


----------



## toricred

Just over 2.5 hours of small fft's and failure again. I probably won't get to bump the vcore and vtt one notch each until tomorrow evening.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
Just over 2.5 hours of small fft's and failure again. I probably won't get to bump the vcore and vtt one notch each until tomorrow evening.

Looks like you were right. When you test again bump the v-core 2 bumps instead of 1 and bump the term 1 bump

The low hanging fruit is nowhere to be seen, gotta reach higher now

edit: toricred ,you are getting a feel for how your rig responds,so go with your gut feeling on the settings. Every rig runs differently


----------



## toricred

I actually got a chance to try bumping the vcore 2 notches and the vtt 1 notch. CPUZ now says 1.31. I've started small fft's and will leave it running for the night. I think I've got a little better cooling for the room the machine is in and I hope that helps as well.


----------



## NoGuru

Vent is an open format. TheDuke was on this morning talking about corn as a fuel supplement. So we can hear about your farm animals and there names dennyb.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Vent is an open format. TheDuke was on this morning talking about corn as a fuel supplement. So we can hear about your farm animals and there names dennyb.


I have a prize mule named NoGuru

You win NoG --I can't top you


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I have a prize mule named NoGuru


No doubt he is an Ass.<the Mule lol


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmvvwls*


Jeez. I see all these people with massive fsb overclocks, and i can't get mine much past 400.









Starting to think it's the CPU...


Turn your multi down to 6 and try to push the MCH higher. That should nearly eliminate the CPU as the problem and better isolate if your FSB is limited.


----------



## toricred

10.5+ hours stable on small fft's. I think I may have it. Tonight after work blend testing.


----------



## jbobb

Well, looks like it will be a little bit longer till I get my UD3P.







I ordered my open box one from Newegg and got it on Friday. I was all excited. It came in the retail box with manuals and CD, but no I/O panel or cables which wasn't that big of a deal.

Then I took a look at everything and the board looked great...almost brand new. Then I looked closer at the CPU socket and BENT PINS GALORE!









Come on Newegg! All you had to do was look at the board to dertermine it was crap, you didn't even have to connect it up to test it!

Looks like I need to return it and of course be out the shipping cost I had to pay to get them to send it to me.

No more open box for me I guess.

I will let you guys know when I get a working one for help on OC'ing.


----------



## NoGuru

Well I had ordered an open box from the egg, I think it was an MSI or Asus, anyway did not have anything but the board so I returned it and got a UD3P, and my friend the sun shines on me every day since, the end


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Vent is an open format. TheDuke was on this morning talking about corn as a fuel supplement. So we can hear about your farm animals and there names dennyb.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I have a prize mule named NoGuru

You win NoG --I can't top you











Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


No doubt he is an Ass.


----------



## dennyb

^^^Me thinks our English friend is easily shocked^^^


----------



## NoGuru

Bloody ell mate, ave some tea


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


^^^Me thinks our English friend is easily shocked^^^



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*









Bloody ell mate, ave some tea


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*









Bloody ell mate, ave some tea



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*












Lmao. I always come back to this thread when something awesome is going on.


----------



## NoGuru

Well I know it is not a big deal to run your mem at 1:1 anymore but I get more performance that way for sure. 
Just did a bench with mem at 1030 1:1 and another at 1134 5:6 and you can see the difference is favored at the 1:1.
The 1030 was faster.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Lmao. I always come back to this thread when something awesome is going on.

Your from Toronto? Nice one. I love that place. I think i am going again next year


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Your from Toronto? Nice one. I love that place. I think i am going again next year










Haha, I like it here too







. I've been all across Canada..from the East coast to the West coast and most places in between and this is probably my favourite city







.


----------



## BradleyW

Nice one. I have been to Toronto and i travelled to Niagra falls.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well I know it is not a big deal to run your mem at 1:1 anymore but I get more performance that way for sure. 
Just did a bench with mem at 1030 1:1 and another at 1134 5:6 and you can see the difference is favored at the 1:1.
The 1030 was faster.


Bet your tRD was the same. You should be able to run a lower tRD with looser timings like this: 
Theoretically the same FSB will work with RAM to create the same performance such as this:
*475 FSB 4-4-4-12 1:1 ratio 950 MHz tRD 12*









*And this 475 FSB 5-5-5-15 5:6 ratio 1140 MHz tRD 12*








And as you can see the differences are not great.

*BUT-*
*The looser timings allow is the tRD or Performance Level (PL) (called "static read" on these mobos) to be lowered, allowing significant gains in bandwidth: 475 FSB 5-5-5-15 5:6 ratio 1140 MHz tRD 8*








Read, Copy, and Latency all improve and SuperPi gains .08 seconds which is almost a half cycle (counting to 1M).


----------



## 18 is # 1

Question guys....I'm running Orthos trying to find my magic numbers for stability. I keep passing large ffts, but hit the small ones about 17 min. in and fail. Any ideas what this indicates?


----------



## grishkathefool

IIRC, denny says that Small fails mean vCore or vTerm... he should be on soon, though.


----------



## dennyb

@ 18--I assume you are at 475 FSB and 8.5 multi. I see you are running a dual core E8400 as well . I will give you my 473x 9 BIOS settings and a guestimate of what your setup should be
Mine--LLC enabled
V-core- 1.400
Term -1.360
MCH Core- 1.320
12 hrs stable

yours --my guess for a dual
V-core 1.380 ish
Term 1.340
MCH Core 1.30/1.320


----------



## 18 is # 1

Thanks *Grishka*. I'm tired of witing 17 min. to fail and reset. Think I'll just test Small right now.
Been trying 520x8
500x8.5 also


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *18 is # 1* 
Thanks *Grishka*. I'm tired of witing 17 min. to fail and reset. Think I'll just test Small right now.
Been trying 520x8
500x8.5 also


Quote:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ .: 1.3625
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.3
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.5
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: .76

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V.............: .74
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...............:
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V.............: 1.5
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2
Those are my voltages for my 500x8.5, LLC is Enabled for that, too.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *18 is # 1* 
Thanks *Grishka*. I'm tired of witing 17 min. to fail and reset. Think I'll just test Small right now.
Been trying 520x8
500x8.5 also

I think my 8X515 is in my sig.


----------



## Rude kaiser

Hello

Im new here and i just bought my GA-EP45-UD3P and picked up a taste for overclocking is there a guide u could point me to which at least explains the basics of overclocking and explains the little intricate details and terms associated with OCing and making my pc a whole lot better.

Please and Thank You in Advance


----------



## toricred

3.5 hours blend stable. Looking good (and the temps are significantly lower now that I have a fan in the room removing the heat).


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rude kaiser* 
Hello

Im new here and i just bought my GA-EP45-UD3P and picked up a taste for overclocking is there a guide u could point me to which at least explains the basics of overclocking and explains the little intricate details and terms associated with OCing and making my pc a whole lot better.

Please and Thank You in Advance

Well this article is very long but it has a lot of good info. http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...g-updated.html

But if you get the basic programs for overclocking here http://www.overclock.net/downloads/3...al-thread.html this will get you going.
I can suggest to start raising you FSB, if you need help on how to do this let us know.


----------



## toricred

4 hours blend stable. I'll check back in the morning. Looks like tomorrow night I try for 4.2.


----------



## toricred

14 hours blend stable. Tonight 4.2 (and beyond...).


----------



## dennyb

^^^^














^^^^

The same for Bradley


----------



## BradleyW

Speaking of overclocking, in 2 or 3 days i will be going for 3.7GHz. Woot!


----------



## sdla4ever

my fellow UD3P brothers! i call upon you.

Can some one explain what all the voltage options do or what they correlate to?

Also where can i monitor the NB and SB temps?

just getting prepared when mine gets back from RMA


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
my fellow UD3P brothers! i call upon you.

Can some one explain what all the voltage options do or what they correlate to?

Also where can i monitor the NB and SB temps?

just getting prepared when mine gets back from RMA









Here is an explanation of voltages that came from Ghostleader (I pasted them into my filesfor times like this)
*Mobo Voltage Definitions*
*******Motherboard Voltage Control*******

*Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed.*

*CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability*

*CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term*

*CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad*

*CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)*

*MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)*

*MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)*

*MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto)*

*ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram*

*DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram)*

*Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A)*

*Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A)*

*I don't know of any apps for monitoring the N&S bridges*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


my fellow UD3P brothers! i call upon you.

Can some one explain what all the voltage options do or what they correlate to?

Also where can i monitor the NB and SB temps?

just getting prepared when mine gets back from RMA










HW-Monitor will tell you what the North Bridge Temperature is. The Bios will also tell you the temperature but not the "under full load" temp.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Here is an explanation of voltages that came from Ghostleader (I pasted them into my filesfor times like this)
*Mobo Voltage Definitions* 
*******Motherboard Voltage Control*******

*Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed. *

*CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability*

*CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term*

*CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad* *Clock Generator, I bump this when I am pushing more than about 4.25GHz CPU.*

*CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)*

*MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)* *More RAM = More MCH Core*

*MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)*

*MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto) *

*ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)**I end up bumping these as I approach 4.25GHz*

*ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)** I end up bumping these as I approach 4.25GHz*

*DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram*

*DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram) *

*Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) *

*Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A)*

*I don't know of any apps for monitoring the N&S bridges*


Here is a link regarding adjusting Refs.


----------



## dennyb

Hi Grish, Ya I tweak them a little also, as every system is a little different. But when I saw these definitions by Ghostleader I couldn't help but swipe them

Not sure what you run your ref at but supaspoon gave me #'s thet work well with a Q9650
CPU Ref--.83

MCH Ref-.80


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Hi Grish, Ya I tweak them a little also, as every system is a little different. But when I saw these definitions by Ghostleader I couldn't help but swipe them

Not sure what you run your ref at but supaspoon gave me #'s thet work well with a Q9650
CPU Ref--.83

MCH Ref-.80


Teehee, and I thought it was Blackbirds that were thieves, not Cardinals.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Teehee, and I thought it was Blackbirds that were thieves, not Cardinals.


Ummm, that would be Bluejays


----------



## whipple16

just installed my new board and everything seemed fine. Had to boot into safe mode to fix some video driver issues but that is ok now.

Now i cant figure out why it locks up anywhere between 5 and 30 seconds after my desktop loads. In bios i have set to optimized defaults.

could there be a issue with one of my startup programs that is trying to load and that is causing the problem.

in safe mode now and it runs fine. Thanks for any help


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whipple16*


just installed my new board and everything seemed fine. Had to boot into safe mode to fix some video driver issues but that is ok now.

Now i cant figure out why it locks up anywhere between 5 and 30 seconds after my desktop loads. In bios i have set to optimized defaults.

could there be a issue with one of my startup programs that is trying to load and that is causing the problem.

in safe mode now and it runs fine. Thanks for any help


Yes. I would say so. Unfortunately, I don't know one bit about WIN7, so I couldn't tell you which one. Open up your Services (msconfig?) and see what is set to load automatically, etc... what is running? There might be stuff you can turn off Automatic.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whipple16*


just installed my new board and everything seemed fine. Had to boot into safe mode to fix some video driver issues but that is ok now.

Now i cant figure out why it locks up anywhere between 5 and 30 seconds after my desktop loads. In bios i have set to optimized defaults.

could there be a issue with one of my startup programs that is trying to load and that is causing the problem.

in safe mode now and it runs fine. Thanks for any help


Did you load optimized defaults like this?

load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- set DRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
also the boot order will need attention


----------



## whipple16

yeah denny i followed that. I rebooted in safe mode turned all startup servics off then it booted fine. now to turn them back on 1 by 1 and see where the problem lies


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whipple16*


yeah denny i followed that. I rebooted in safe mode turned all startup servics off then it booted fine. now to turn them back on 1 by 1 and see where the problem lies










Good luck. Please keep us posted, so we can learn too. I would bet that it's not an essential Windows process. More likely something like a Scheduler running in the background. Norton, Acronis, or the likes have Schedulers that load at start-up, that are only as essential as you want them to be.


----------



## toricred

Well 4.2 was not so much fun. I ended up killing the profile of the user I was logging on with. I had to revert to optimized and log on with a different user. The kids have the system busy for the rest of the night so I'll start with 4.2 tomorrow. I think I need to bump the SB voltage just a little as I'm approaching 4.25 rapidly and run with 5 drives. I'll also review grishka's info on voltages on the previous page before I try it again.


----------



## whipple16

everything is working fine now. i think the problem was with either memset or EA download manager both im ok with not loading at startup.

also my bios version says FB. should i update my bios or am i fine with what i have.

third anyone ever mess around with face wizard? is it pretty safe


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 
everything is working fine now. i think the problem was with either memset or EA download manager both im ok with not loading at startup.

also my bios version says FB. should i update my bios or am i fine with what i have.

third anyone ever mess around with face wizard? is it pretty safe

When you change Motherboards, you are supposed to do a fresh install of windows









Although, you might get away with doing a Windows repair


----------



## dennyb

Check this guy's overclock--note the Term and PLL
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post6977407


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Check this guy's overclock--note the Term and PLL
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post6977407


But at least he has LLC off! And a nice low V-Core


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


But at least he has LLC off! And a nice low V-Core










I fear that chip is on death row


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I fear that chip is on death row


Go and save it









Well done


----------



## denmason

Here's my template for a Q9650 @ 4.5 with G.Skill 9600 [email protected]

Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

Robust Graphics Booster..........................[ Turbo ]
CPU Clock Ratio.....................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio...............................[ + 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.5GHz............................[ 500 x 9.0]

Clock Chip Control

CPU Host Clock Control.............................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2................................................. ..[ Disabled ]

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive...................................[ 900mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv ]
CPU Clock Skew...................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance...............................[ Turbo ]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P)..................[ Profile1 ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch..........................[ 333 ]
System Memory Multiplier...........................[ 2.40B ]
Memory Frequency 1066............................[ 1200 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable.............................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD.............................................. ....[ 5 ]
tRP............................................... .....[ 5 ]
tRAS.............................................. ....[ 15 ]

Advanced Timing Control

tRRD[4]..........................................[ 3 ]
tWTR[4].........................................[ 3 ]
tWR[13].........................................[ 4 ]
tRFC[68] .......................................[ 50 ] 
tRTP[4]..........................................[ 3 ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]....................[ Auto ]

Channel A Timing Settings

Static tRead Value [ 9 ] ................[ 8 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Different Rank) [ 8 ] ...................[ 8 ]
tWR 2wr (Different Rank) [ 8 ] ..................[ 7 ]
tWR 2rd (Different Rank) [ 7 ] ...................[ 8 ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Different Rank) [ 9 ] .................[ 8 ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..................................[ Auto ]

Channel A Driving Settings

Drive Strength Profile...........................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level........................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.........................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.......................[ Auto ]

Channel B Timing Settings

Static tRead Value [ 9 ] ................[ 8 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Different Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ 8 ]
tWR 2wr (Different Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ 7 ]
tWR 2rd (Different Rank) [ 7 ] ................[ 8 ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ 8 ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..................................[ Auto ]

Channel B Driving Settings

Drive Strength Profile............................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level........................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level.........................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level..........................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.......................[ Auto ]

Motherboard Voltage Control

Load-Line Calibration.............................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore [ 1.1875 ]....................[ 1.4250 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.360 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]......................[ 1.570 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.886 ]

MCH Core [ 1.100 ].....................[ 1.460 ] 
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.901 ]
MCH/DRAM Reference [ 0.900 ]................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ].......................[ 1.500 ]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ]......................[ 1.200 ]

DRAM Voltage [ 1.800 ]....................[ 2.200 ] 
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ].....................[ Auto ]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ].....................[ Auto

Advanced BIOS Features

Limit CPUID Max to 3.................................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE).............................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support...............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support...............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.................................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function....................................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology...........................[ Disabled ]


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


HW-Monitor will tell you what the North Bridge Temperature is. The Bios will also tell you the temperature but not the "under full load" temp.


Actually there is no sensor for the NB, but there is a sensor next to the SB witch will tell you the system temps.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Actually there is no sensor for the NB, but there is a sensor next to the SB witch will tell you the system temps.


Hi








Any idea where the sensor is on the "R" Version


----------



## dennyb

@ denmason---very nice clock with very nice voltage (except for the MCH Core) Can you run it at about 1.32v MCH Core?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hi








Any idea where the sensor is on the "R" Version










Yes it should be the same. If you take a small fan and point it at the SB you can see your system temps drop.








Wow AC must be late there.


----------



## denmason

Gonna try later when it cools down around the house. It's been 95F in the room where I'm clocking. Way too hot for this stuff. I'll post up if I can pull it off tonight.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ denmason---very nice clock with very nice voltage (except for the MCH Core) Can you run it at about 1.32v MCH Core?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes it should be the same. If you take a small fan and point it at the SB you can see your system temps drop.








Wow AC must be late there.


I might have to get a fan then, as when gaming it goes up to 64c
And I think that is mostly heat from my GTX







(85c) max

And you're right it's just gone 4am, so I'm off to bed!
laters


----------



## rmvvwls

Does anyone know if this board has issues with Quads?
A friend lent me a Q9550 to test, and I can't get it to work.
I put it in, and it was displaying the splash screen, then rebooting. I unplugged it for 100 minutes, took all but one ram stick out, shorted the CLR_CMOS pins for a couple of minutes, nothing worked.
I took it out, put my E7200 back in and updated to the F9 BIOS, thinking it might be that. Put the Q9550 back in, and now it's just hanging on the BIOS splash screen. Pressing tab to hopefully bring up the POST screen doesn't work, neither does delete (trying to get into BIOS settings). Everything SHOULD be on stock settings (but I can't get into the BIOS to check).
The E7200 works fine at both stock and overclocked settings. I'm fairly sure the 9550 is fine, as my friend had it in his board, working fine yesterday, unfortunately I have no way of testing, as his is back for RMA. Anyone had this problem before?

Edit: I fixed it (somehow). According to http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/ep45...s-q6600-32021/ and a few other posts these boards can have issues with 45nm Quads. How I fixed it: Put a jumper on the CMOS pins, and shorted the power button pins for ~15 mins. After that, installed 1 stick of ram in the second channel, and it POSTed fine. I'm still not sure what the original problem was.


----------



## NoGuru

rmvvwls glad I could help


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmvvwls*


Does anyone know if this board has issues with Quads?
A friend lent me a Q9550 to test, and I can't get it to work.
I put it in, and it was displaying the splash screen, then rebooting. I unplugged it for 100 minutes, took all but one ram stick out, shorted the CLR_CMOS pins for a couple of minutes, nothing worked.
I took it out, put my E7200 back in and updated to the F9 BIOS, thinking it might be that. Put the Q9550 back in, and now it's just hanging on the BIOS splash screen. Pressing tab to hopefully bring up the POST screen doesn't work, neither does delete (trying to get into BIOS settings). Everything SHOULD be on stock settings (but I can't get into the BIOS to check).
The E7200 works fine at both stock and overclocked settings. I'm fairly sure the 9550 is fine, as my friend had it in his board, working fine yesterday, unfortunately I have no way of testing, as his is back for RMA. Anyone had this problem before?

Edit: I fixed it (somehow). According to http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/ep45...s-q6600-32021/ and a few other posts these boards can have issues with 45nm Quads. How I fixed it: Put a jumper on the CMOS pins, and shorted the power button pins for ~15 mins. After that, installed 1 stick of ram in the second channel, and it POSTed fine. I'm still not sure what the original problem was.


Thats odd I have not heard of any issues with this board and quads, its actually one of the better quad ocing boards on the market.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Thats odd I have not heard of any issues with this board and quads, its actually one of the better quad ocing boards on the market.

I wonder if the OP took the overclock off before changing processors.


----------



## BradleyW

windows live onecare wont work on win7 64-bit. i install it and restart. the software has then been blocked by windows. no anti virus will work at all. i have even paid for onecare. please help, i am online with no protection.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


windows live onecare wont work on win7 64-bit. i install it and restart. the software has then been blocked by windows. no anti virus will work at all. i have even paid for onecare. please help, i am online with no protection.


get yourself to the nearest pharmacy and buy some protection









ok, the pharmacy helped. How do i find out what version of direct x i am using? Also when i install 3dmark06, how do i stop it from installing dx9 on top of dx 10 when i get dx 10? Thankyou so much guys. i really need your help on this one









Sorry Brad, my evil side could not resist. I can't help anyone with software. Copy and paste is as far as I got in software class


----------



## BradleyW

ok, the pharmacy helped. How do i find out what version of direct x i am using? Also when i install 3dmark06, how do i stop it from installing dx9 on top of dx 10 when i get dx 10? Thankyou so much guys. i really need your help on this one


----------



## BradleyW

oh, its ok, it says i have DX11 for some reason? Am i ok to install 3dmark06 even with the DX9 already included or will it cause issues and performance problems? I just want 3dmark06 without the runtime c++ and DX9.


----------



## TheBlueRaja

Sorry - wrong forum.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
windows live onecare wont work on win7 64-bit. i install it and restart. the software has then been blocked by windows. no anti virus will work at all. i have even paid for onecare. please help, i am online with no protection.

Free AVG? It works well. So does the free Zone Alarm and Avira.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
oh, its ok, it says i have DX11 for some reason? Am i ok to install 3dmark06 even with the DX9 already included or will it cause issues and performance problems? I just want 3dmark06 without the runtime c++ and DX9.

Did you try the Custom button during the install? At any rate, it shouldn't cause issues if it tries to install DX9, it won't uninstall 11 (maybe).


----------



## BradleyW

I cannot run 3dmark06 on windows 7 anyway as it would seem however i have a new issue. I am unstable at small FFT.

3.7ghz
multi of 9
memory at 824mhz
mch 1.26v
vcore in windows 1.42v
full load/tj-max, 90c @ full load 63c
cpu term 1.52
bios vcore 1.55

i can get 3.6 with 1.5vcore and mch 2.4
Any idea's?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I cannot run 3dmark06 on windows 7 anyway as it would seem however i have a new issue. I am unstable at small FFT.

3.7ghz
multi of 9
memory at 824mhz
mch 1.26v
vcore in windows 1.42v
full load/tj-max, 90c @ full load 63c
cpu term 1.52
bios vcore 1.55

i can get 3.6 with 1.5vcore and mch 2.4
Any idea's?

No you need mark Vantage for W7.
Oh by the way I was on the lake all day drinking so get ready for some OC'ing.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
No you need mark Vantage for W7.
Oh by the way I was on the lake all day drinking so get ready for some OC'ing.

^^^







I wanna see that E8400 dog paddle









Heck, let's all crank'em up to 500


----------



## BradleyW

Ok, will i get 3.8 with the following.

Vcore 1.43 in windows
cpu term 0.2 behind vcore
mch at 2.6

i seem stable at 3.7 so far with 1.4 vcore.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Ok, will i get 3.8 with the following.

Vcore 1.43 in windows
cpu term 0.2 behind vcore
mch at 2.6-------------------do you mean 1.26?

i seem stable at 3.7 so far with 1.4 vcore.


Looks good Brad. What Kind of temps?

Edit: as a follow up to NoGuru's suggestion---Who is interested in getting on ventrilo? It would be great to have the UD3P family in there. We could get to know each other







O' nevermind---Seriously it should be fun--any interest?


----------



## BradleyW

64c full load.
I got a blue screen and reboot back to windows. I guess i am still not stable. I hope my Hard drive is not breaking, i only had it for a month like my last one. Anyway, new settings, do you think this will work.

3.7
vcore in windows 1.44v
mch 1!!!!.26








term 1.42 ( i would guess in windows)

In bios
vcore 1.58v
term 1.56v

63-65c/TJ-Max 90c for q6600 series.

Is my oc just needed voltage or is my windows or hdd screwed?


----------



## BradleyW

at my last setting i scored around 2 hour 45 small fft til the instability hit. I get blue screen, memory dump to hdd then reboot. The bios is not detecting overclocking issues.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


at my last setting i scored around 2 hour 45 small fft til the instability hit. I get blue screen, memory dump to hdd then reboot. The bios is not detecting overclocking issues.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


64c full load.
I got a blue screen and reboot back to windows. I guess i am still not stable. I hope my Hard drive is not breaking, i only had it for a month like my last one. Anyway, new settings, do you think this will work.

3.7
vcore in windows 1.44v
mch 1!!!!.26








term 1.42 ( i would guess in windows)

In bios
vcore 1.58v
term 1.56v

63-65c/TJ-Max 90c for q6600 series.

Is my oc just needed voltage or is my windows or hdd screwed?


1.55v is the max for your chip

*QX6000 and Q6000*Max vcore 1.55v








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image dimensions are 699x178 and 54KB in size.









Even tho the table shows 1.55 for vtt, I would try about 1.50 in BIOS for Term

Try 1.57 PLL

Turn LLC on if you haven't already

I dont think you have a HD problem . It is just very difficult to get 3.7 OC stable. It is going to take some time to accomplish that OC


----------



## BradleyW

But how come i can get 3.6GHz on only 1.37v in windows?
Ok, i have new settings again. If it does not work, i will check out the PLL and LLC like you said i should.

Here is what i am testing right now.

vcore (CPU-Z) 1.456v
Ram @ 2.1v
65 full load "c"
CPU Term .2 behind the vcore.

Is it heat issue? I can get 3.6 with my eyes closed on low voltage. My vid is 1.26 BTW. is it normal for blue screen and restart?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


But how come i can get 3.6GHz on only 1.37v in windows?
Ok, i have new settings again. If it does not work, i will check out the PLL and LLC like you said i should.

Here is what i am testing right now.

vcore (CPU-Z) 1.456v
Ram @ 2.1v
65 full load "c"
CPU Term .2 behind the vcore.

Is it heat issue? I can get 3.6 with my eyes closed on low voltage. My vid is 1.26 BTW. is it normal for blue screen and restart?


Hello mate








What fan did you get?


----------



## BradleyW

It is in my sig rig. It is not bad. Maybe a little loud


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


But how come i can get 3.6GHz on only 1.37v in windows?
Ok, i have new settings again. If it does not work, i will check out the PLL and LLC like you said i should.

Here is what i am testing right now.

vcore (CPU-Z) 1.456v
Ram @ 2.1v
65 full load "c"
CPU Term .2 behind the vcore.

Is it heat issue? I can get 3.6 with my eyes closed on low voltage. My vid is 1.26 BTW. is it normal for blue screen and restart?


What about your Ram speed ---be sure it is not overclocked while you are clocking the CPU

Blue screens and restarts are normal happennings when trying to stableize an overclock

Heat is not an issue yet, but if it goes over 70 shut it down and adjust voltages


----------



## BradleyW

The ram is slightly overclcoked. There is nothing i can do. It is already on a 1:1 ratio. It is running 24mhz faster than what it should. Hynix can run at 854mhz max.

another issue. dxdiag shows my gpu has almost 3GB of Vram.


----------



## BradleyW

i lasted 10 minutes with my latest settings. Looks like the HDD is broken again. Two times this has happened!!


----------



## toricred

Well my 4.2 went better tonight, but BradleyW is more stable than I am. Mine is just locking up hard in less than 10 minutes. The kids are claiming the system again tonight, but I may try again after they go to bed. I've bumped vcore and FSB Term as well as the SB stuff. I think I may need to take MCH to 1.30 for the 495 FSB. At least it's not resetting anymore. My other thought is that it might be some of the offsets that need tweaking.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
i lasted 10 minutes with my latest settings. Looks like the HDD is broken again. Two times this has happened!!

Keep the same settings --enable LLC--set PLL to 1.57
set all other remaining voltages to normal

HD is fine --OC is just not stable


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
Well my 4.2 went better tonight, but BradleyW is more stable than I am. Mine is just locking up hard in less than 10 minutes. The kids are claiming the system again tonight, but I may try again after they go to bed. I've bumped vcore and FSB Term as well as the SB stuff. I think I may need to take MCH to 1.30 for the 495 FSB. At least it's not resetting anymore. My other thought is that it might be some of the offsets that need tweaking.

Don't worry about your SB. I have yet to see anyone need to add V's to it.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
It is in my sig rig. It is not bad. Maybe a little loud

















What fan is it?









I'm trying to decide if it's worth me putting my "Akasa AK-FN057 Apache" on my Dark knight









I did a post in air cooling about my dilemma


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 







What fan is it?









I'm trying to decide if it's worth me putting my "Akasa AK-FN057 Apache" on my Dark knight









I did a post in air cooling about my dilemma









Cowboys and Indians not Knights and Apaches


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Cowboys and Indians not Knights and Apaches

Knights of the Picnic table









Can you guess why I made a post in Air Cooling








They're coming up with numbers and charts, and what do I get here


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
i lasted 10 minutes with my latest settings. Looks like the HDD is broken again. Two times this has happened!!

Is your PCI Speed locked on 100MHz?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


i lasted 10 minutes with my latest settings. Looks like the HDD is broken again. Two times this has happened!!


Could the problem be, your Ram not liking being overclocked?


----------



## dennyb

NoG are you overclocking? or did the incentive wear off?


----------



## NoGuru

Just did a quick ram OC and seems to max at 1150. Not to bad I guess.
Now running at 4.5 but having trouble getting stable. Be back in a few


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Is your PCI Speed locked on 100MHz?


Yes, i am sure it is. It has to be, am sure i set it. My memory is back to 800MHZ. I am running the 3.6Ghz settings. If i am stable wich am sure i will be( i was last time) then i will try dennby's settings with the LLC and all that stuff.
My fan is a Sunon Denki 2400RPM BigBoy model. 120mmby38.5mm. It has taken a degree or two off
















Thank you, all of you. Your great friends.

(Edit: Why does dxdiag see my GPU as having over 2,000mb of vram? It is a 1GB card. I have also checked in the bios to see if i can fix it but there is nothing there for me)


----------



## dennyb

@ Bradley---If you decide to enable LLC, start out at the settings you have for 3.6. Enabling LLC may get you 3.7 with no other adjustment


----------



## NoGuru

Ok seem to be close to stable. CPU-Z is reading 1.36v and temps around 69 Hahahhaha.
Not sure I want to bench tonight, last time my OS got screwed. Anyone on vent?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Ok seem to be close to stable. CPU-Z is reading 1.36v and temps around 69 Hahahhaha.
Not sure I want to bench tonight, last time my OS got screwed. Anyone on vent?


ya on vent


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ Bradley---If you decide to enable LLC, start out at the settings you have for 3.6. Enabling LLC may get you 3.7 with no other adjustment


^This


----------



## rmvvwls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I wonder if the OP took the overclock off before changing processors.

Fairly sure I did. I shorted the pins for 5 seconds. It shouldn't have mattered anyway, as I did clear the CMOS a few times without fixing it. I found out afterwards that it was my PC2-8500 ram doing it. If I put my PC2-6400 sticks in, it's fine. If there's any 8500 ram in the system, POST loop...

This post explains it in a bit more detail.


----------



## toricred

I guess 4.2 isn't in the cards for me. I've taken vcore up as much as I'm comfortable with (1.3625 in BIOS), FSB Term to 1.32 and MCH to 1.30. I don't think I know enough to mess with the skews yet. I'll have all day on Friday and may try again then.

I was really only expecting to get this to 4.0 anyway and I've already gotten 4.11 so I'm not disappointed anyway.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I guess 4.2 isn't in the cards for me. I've taken vcore up as much as I'm comfortable with (1.3625 in BIOS), FSB Term to 1.32 and MCH to 1.30. I don't think I know enough to mess with the skews yet. I'll have all day on Friday and may try again then.

I was really only expecting to get this to 4.0 anyway and I've already gotten 4.11 so I'm not disappointed anyway.


Yeah I think you have done great. reps


----------



## denmason

@dennyb: Here we go MCH 1.32v. Still very Prime95 stable and it got me an extra 6 points in 3dmark06. Thanks for the input, and I'm off for more tweaking.


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ denmason---very nice clock with very nice voltage (except for the MCH Core) Can you run it at about 1.32v MCH Core?


----------



## NoGuru

Was on Vent tonight with dennyb, very fun.


----------



## hometoast

So this may be a basic question. These are my settings for 3.83 Ghz and it BSOD'd on blend after 5 minutes. Changing the multi to 6X let it run for at least 45 minutes (before the wife logged me off







).

My question is. Since it was ok at 6X would vCore be my main concern?

Also, I'll be logging all my changes to this OC in the blog section showing each change and the results (http://www.overclock.net/blogs/hometoast/) Hopefully that will help consolidate the story and be a good reference for others.

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550 E0 L847C032
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = F8
Ram = 4x1GB Gskill HZ

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.82

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 900
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:
tRCD ................................:
tRP..................................:
tRAS.................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
LLC .................................: Disable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.2
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.2 
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.76

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.76
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.910
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.08
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.910
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.910
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.910


----------



## NoGuru

It can be. You should add the next # next to Volts like CPU Vcore 1.26 or whatever. That will let us help you better.


----------



## stasio

*Gigabyte Easy Tune6 B09.0818.1*


----------



## BradleyW

Ok, i have ran small FFT for around 10-11 hour and i am still going here. I call this one stable at 3.6Ghz. I just can't seem to get any higher. Can you explain and advise further on what LLC is and what sort of voltages i should be running at for 3.7Ghz. maybe i was pumping too much voltage along with a lack of LLC or what ever it is.

here are my bang to the buck stable settings
Vcore (in windows) 1.376v
Vcore (in Bios) 1.5v
CPU Term (in Bios) 1.48
MCH 1.24v

That is it!


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It can be. You should add the next # next to Volts like CPU Vcore 1.26 or whatever. That will let us help you better.


Sorry, it's 1.2000. I scoff at significant digits!


----------



## BradleyW

My card still says it has almost 3GB Vram. No options in the bios either. Windows shows 4GB RAM and 2.89 free space. Will this affect performance? Is my new 4890 broken?

edit: dxdiag shows i have 2809mb of vram.

I need help ]:


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Ok, i have ran small FFT for around 10-11 hour and i am still going here. I call this one stable at 3.6Ghz. I just can't seem to get any higher. Can you explain and advise further on what LLC is and what sort of voltages i should be running at for 3.7Ghz. maybe i was pumping too much voltage along with a lack of LLC or what ever it is.

here are my bang to the buck stable settings
Vcore (in windows) 1.376v
Vcore (in Bios) 1.5v
CPU Term (in Bios) 1.48
MCH 1.24v

That is it!


Try turning LLC on, if that does not help up Vcore a bit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Sorry, it's 1.2000. I scoff at significant digits!


Wow you have almost no Vcore right now. Yes more Vcore and CPU term should do the trick.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Wow you have almost no Vcore right now. Yes more Vcore and CPU term should do the trick.



Thanks. I was on that track but I want to make sure I do it "right" this time around. I think I'm going to have grrrreat success with this chip.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Thanks. I was on that track but I want to make sure I do it "right" this time around. I think I'm going to have grrrreat success with this chip.


Indeed you should do great! And did I read right, your VID is 1.16?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Indeed you should do great! And did I read right, your VID is 1.16?


Yup, that's what I get in CoreTemp. This should've ended up in the Xeon pile I think at the factory.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Yup, that's what I get in CoreTemp. This should've ended up in the Xeon pile I think at the factory.


That is by far the lowest VID on a quad I have ever seen.







I'm thinking you should be able to do 4.4 with good temps.


----------



## dennyb

@ hometoast and NoG

This is going to be a very interesting chip for overclocking (hometoast's chip). Could be stellar results


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ hometoast and NoG

This is going to be a very interesting chip for overclocking (hometoast's chip). Could be stellar results


I'll confirm tonight and post a screen. To make sure I haven't read/wrote it wrong.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ hometoast and NoG

This is going to be a very interesting chip for overclocking (hometoast's chip). Could be stellar results


Absolutely







I hope he plans a few benches for it


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


I'll confirm tonight and post a screen. To make sure I haven't read/wrote it wrong.










I won't be able to follow along tonight. Gonna be visiting the cuzzins







but I will catchup










Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Absolutely







I hope he plans a few benches for it










Ya, these kind of chips get everyone on the edge of their seat--more-more-more


----------



## BradleyW

Cheers NoGuru. Does anyone know how i can solve my Video ram issue? Before i install ATI drivers, dxdiag shows 1024mb of video memory. When i install the latest CCC on windows 7 64-bit from the ATI Site, my video ram is 2809mb. Should i ignore it?


----------



## toricred

hometoast you also might want to up the CPU reference to .83 and the MCH reference to .80. Those made a world of difference for me with the same chip (although my VID is not nearly as good as yours).


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmvvwls*


Fairly sure I did. I shorted the pins for 5 seconds. It shouldn't have mattered anyway, as I did clear the CMOS a few times without fixing it. I found out afterwards that it was my PC2-8500 ram doing it. If I put my PC2-6400 sticks in, it's fine. If there's any 8500 ram in the system, POST loop...

This post explains it in a bit more detail.


Dude, bad form old chap... your post implies that there is a problem with the product. I know that you updated it in a further post to indicate that it was improper timings that was at fault, but really you should have put strike-throughs on your entire first post in that thread to show that you aren't blaming the board. My board is still angry at that







.

I am glad though that you figured out how to use your 1066RAM. If it makes you feel better, both Guru and I (among many others) were confused when we first set it up too. I remember thinking, "WTH!!! How come my RAM is down clocked like that!!"


----------



## hometoast

Here's my current readings with the VID

I'll get to _play _later tonight.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Cheers NoGuru. Does anyone know how i can solve my Video ram issue? Before i install ATI drivers, dxdiag shows 1024mb of video memory. When i install the latest CCC on windows 7 64-bit from the ATI Site, my video ram is 2809mb. *Should i ignore it?*


*Yes.* I wouldn't imagine that there is a problem with this, not a physical one at any rate. Did you try asking in the 4890 thread?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Here's my current readings with the VID

I'll get to _play _later tonight.











Those numbers aren't related to your VID. Your VID is known to us when you displayed your MIT settings. It are found in the left of the voltage column and relates to the tested nominal voltage of the CPU when it was binned. The number in CPUz is your vDrop/Droop, which is what the voltage you set in BIOS becomes when the CPU is actually doing things, or is under load.

Quote:



Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
LLC .................................: Disable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.2
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.2 
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.76

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.76
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.910
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1


----------



## BradleyW

Guess what, another issue with this dam card. nothing 3d will work. the pc screen turns black and i get nothing. I cant run vantage or furmark or anything 3d of the sort.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Those numbers aren't related to your VID. Your VID is known to us when you displayed your MIT settings. It are found in the left of the voltage column and relates to the tested nominal voltage of the CPU when it was binned. The number in CPUz is your vDrop/Droop, which is what the voltage you set in BIOS becomes when the CPU is actually doing things, or is under load.



I understand the voltage in cpuz isn't my vid but, the value in CoreTemp doesn't change from 1.1625 And it is labeled VID.


----------



## airplaneman

I will take it off your hands for no less than $200 shipped. I will pay via paypal. xD


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


I understand the voltage in cpuz isn't my vid but, the value in CoreTemp doesn't change from 1.1625 And it is labeled VID.


Snap... I confess that I didn't notice that at all... I am sorry for being condescending.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


no games will play either.


Did you roll back the drivers? What did you learn from the 4890 Thread?


----------



## BradleyW

I learnt that it is better to do it your self sometimes. I have sorted the issue. Everyone on the thread said, oh brad, it is your card, its broken and my power supply is not able to run my rig. Guess what, windows just needed re-installing, took 5 minutes and i am back, all sorted






























Rig is not for sale.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I learnt that it is better to do it your self sometimes. I have sorted the issue. Everyone on the thread said, oh brad, it is your card, its broken and my power supply is not able to run my rig. Guess what, windows just needed re-installing, took 5 minutes and i am back, all sorted






























Rig is not for sale.










Good'on'ya!


----------



## sdla4ever

installing windows now... hopefully my problems are long gone lol


----------



## whipple16

i see people with bios of f10e and f10b and other versions in cpuz mine just says "FB"

if this is a stupid question go ahead and give me a stupid answer. This is my first gigabyte board and it kinda confusing. I have rev. 1.6

edit: i gues since rev. 1.6 only 1 update has been made for this board... FA, then FB... does that sound right

and is that the only version that could work with my board?


----------



## Djghost454

Here are my settings, having issues getting past this point, any suggestions?

:EDIT: This is only stable 10% of the time, Passes LinX every now and then, quite confused by this TBH. Runs like a charm untill I try to stress it though >.> Can encode DVD's like nothing. Temps never got above 55c.

Tried upping Vcore to 1.525, PLL to 1.57 and term to 1.34, no luck









Can't get stable @ 3.6

Code:


Code:


CPU =q6600 G0 1.225 VID
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = F8
Ram = 4gb OCZ 1066 Fatality

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.640

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control 
CPU Host Clock Control..................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1080
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: auto(5)
tRCD .............................................: Auto(5)
tRP.................................................: Auto(5)
tRAS..............................................: Auto(15)

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: auto
tWTR..........................................:auto
tWR............................................:auto
tRFC...........................................:auto
tRTP...........................................:auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.425
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.36
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.5
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: 0.756

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.26
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.5
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.2
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whipple16*


i see people with bios of f10e and f10b and other versions in cpuz mine just says "FB"

if this is a stupid question go ahead and give me a stupid answer. This is my first gigabyte board and it kinda confusing. I have rev. 1.6

edit: i gues since rev. 1.6 only 1 update has been made for this board... FA, then FB... does that sound right

and is that the only version that could work with my board?


According to Gigabyte site you're running the newest rev 1.6 BIOS. Stasio posted a new GA-EP45-UD3P (rev. 1.6) - FDa BIOS @ TT, 
but I can't seem to get it load ATM.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Snap... I confess that I didn't notice that at all... I am sorry for being condescending.

No worries - I don't get offended easily.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 





















Rig is not for sale.

Nice! Good for us too -- i don't need to buy another machine









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
According to Gigabyte site you're running the newest rev 1.6 BIOS. Stasio posted a new GA-EP45-UD3P (rev. 1.6) - FDa BIOS @ TT,
but I can't seem to get it load ATM.

Glad you said something, I was going to suggest it actually read "F8" and he needed ClearType enabled. :X


----------



## 18 is # 1

This is Orthos stable










Having a hard time getting any more FSB to pass.


----------



## hometoast

So I'm 1.5 to 2 hours of Prime95 Blend stable at 450x8.5 for 3.82Ghz!

Blogs: Almost stable, and stable.









Summary:
Changed
vCore 1.20000 >> 1.25000
Cpu Ref 0.76 >> 0.80
MCH Ref 0.76 >> 0.80

My Cpuz-reported vcore ranges from 1.200 to 1.152 usually at 1.168 under blend. Is .05 a vdroop to be concerned about? Or should I not even worry since it's working.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Djghost454* 
Here are my settings, having issues getting past this point, any suggestions?

:EDIT: This is only stable 10% of the time, Passes LinX every now and then, quite confused by this TBH. Runs like a charm untill I try to stress it though >.> Can encode DVD's like nothing. Temps never got above 55c.

Tried upping Vcore to 1.525, PLL to 1.57 and term to 1.34, no luck









Can't get stable @ 3.6
[/code]

Djghost---I don't have much experience with the Q6600s, but You might try to bring the differential between V-core and Term to about .04v(.06v now) and then raise the v-core as needed(keeping the Term .04v lower),until stability is reached

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
So I'm 1.5 to 2 hours of Prime95 Blend stable at 450x8.5 for 3.82Ghz!

Blogs: Almost stable, and stable.









Summary:
Changed
vCore 1.20000 >> 1.25000
Cpu Ref 0.76 >> 0.80
MCH Ref 0.76 >> 0.80

My Cpuz-reported vcore ranges from 1.200 to 1.152 usually at 1.168 under blend. Is .05 a vdroop to be concerned about? Or should I not even worry since it's working.

You're good ,no need to worry


----------



## toricred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
So I'm 1.5 to 2 hours of Prime95 Blend stable at 450x8.5 for 3.82Ghz!

Blogs: Almost stable, and stable.









Summary:
Changed
vCore 1.20000 >> 1.25000
Cpu Ref 0.76 >> 0.80
MCH Ref 0.76 >> 0.80

My Cpuz-reported vcore ranges from 1.200 to 1.152 usually at 1.168 under blend. Is .05 a vdroop to be concerned about? Or should I not even worry since it's working.

You might want to take the CPU Ref to .83. You're really scaring me with how great this chip is.


----------



## almighty15

Hey guys, Want a 450fsb, any advice?










I know about the stupidly high Vcore


----------



## Copyright

My first post but must say I have ran into a few issue with this board but still love it. Mostly the reboot loops and I can't seem to get 4ghz stable but I am also running 8g of OCZ Reaper 1066 that could be a problem but passes all memtests I throw at it. I can even game for hours at 4ghz but leave the box on a week or so and it will freeze up or just not power the monitor back on. I have the F6 bios. Should I upgrade to the F9 official or F10b? I am using a RAID 0 Intel X25-M setup for my OS but I am about to reload so if the bios flash blows away my array its no biggy. Thanks for any help guys.

Q9650 @ 425 X 8 at the moment

With this ram.. 4 x 2gb

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227289


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Hey guys, Want a 450fsb, any advice?










I know about the stupidly high Vcore









This is what works for me








V-Core 1.36875v
CPU Term 1.320v
MCH Core 1.28v


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Hey guys, Want a 450fsb, any advice?










I know about the stupidly high Vcore









and

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
My first post but must say I have ran into a few issue with this board but still love it. Mostly the reboot loops and I can't seem to get 4ghz stable but I am also running 8g of OCZ Reaper 1066 that could be a problem but passes all memtests I throw at it. I can even game for hours at 4ghz but leave the box on a week or so and it will freeze up or just not power the monitor back on. I have the F6 bios. Should I upgrade to the F9 official or F10b? I am using a RAID 0 Intel X25-M setup for my OS but I am about to reload so if the bios flash blows away my array its no biggy. Thanks for any help guys.

Q9650 @ 425 X 8 at the moment

With this ram.. 4 x 2gb

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227289

If you both could fill out the MIT form in my sig and paste it into a post, we could look it over and maybe offer some help


----------



## Copyright

Thank you, I will do this when I get home. I dont have an OS on it at the moment.. would you suggest upgrading the bios or leaving F6 on there?


----------



## dennyb

I got sigged









Thanks AC


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copyright*


Thank you, I will do this when I get home. I dont have an OS on it at the moment.. would you suggest upgrading the bios or leaving F6 on there?



I would go to the F10b and good luck with your board







---Q --Flash with a USB drive not @ BIOS


----------



## Copyright

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I would go to the F10b and good luck with your board










The good luck with your board comment frightens me lol.... where can I get the 10b from and what is the best way to go about flashing this board? Just use the built in flash utility and flash off a usb or cd? Should I delete my array before flashing and recreate after? Also I am going to have to rebuild my OC profiles huh?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copyright*


The good luck with your board comment frightens me lol.... where can I get the 10b from and what is the best way to go about flashing this board? Just use the built in flash utility and flash off a usb or cd? Should I delete my array before flashing and recreate after? Also I am going to have to rebuild my OC profiles huh?


These links will get you there
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/bios...h-guide-27576/
and
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/

I did not mean to scare you --flashing is easy--leave raid alone

But do remove any overclock before the above if you have an OC on it --never mess with OS or flashing while overclocked

Save your OC profiles somewher as they will be gone. Also do this after flashing

load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- set DRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
also the boot order will need attention

Also go to User CP at top of page-select "edit system" and fill in the specs


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copyright*


Thank you, I will do this when I get home. I dont have an OS on it at the moment.. would you suggest upgrading the bios or leaving F6 on there?


Also, go here and fill that out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Hey guys, Want a 450fsb, any advice?
I know about the stupidly high Vcore










I might start with OC'ing from the BIOS and not EasyTune. Whether or not it's better it just seems ideal.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


You might want to take the CPU Ref to .83. You're really scaring me with how great this chip is.


I'll try that on the bump up to 3.9. How does CPU Ref affect things? I always like to know the "how and why" when I get a "what".
What's REALLY scary is that I'm at the helm of this chip.


----------



## dennyb

@ hometoast--I doubt that almighty is overclocking via ET6. We commonly use it to display BIOS voltage settings. ----Clk "advanced" ---clk "voltage"

This might help ---courtesy of Ghostleader

*Mobo Voltage Definitions* 
*******Motherboard Voltage Control*******

*Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed. *

*CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability*

*CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term*

*CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad*

*CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)*

*MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)*

*MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)*

*MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto) *

*ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram*

*DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram) *

*Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) *

*Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) *

*And every system will still need tweaking*
__________________


----------



## toricred

If you're nervous being at the helm of that chip, I'm sure many people here would be willing to trade. I know I would.


----------



## Copyright

Thanks guys.. got the system specs updated and I know the other part wasn't aimed at me but I always do my overclocking in the Bios. I will get back with you as soon as I get the box flashed and loaded with hte new OS on stock clock settings.


----------



## toricred

@dennyb Why F10b and not F10e?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


@dennyb Why F10b and not F10e?


You might want to go with the latest one---I think NoGuru is running F10e. I don't have a preference and have not tried the latest one. The 3 that I have tried all worked well


----------



## hometoast

re: GTL

I'm part of the way through reading this but the linked articles are a good read.
http://edgeofstability.com/index.html It's related to a DFI P35 board, but I'm sure the concepts still apply.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


If you're nervous being at the helm of that chip, I'm sure many people here would be willing to trade. I know I would.










Not THAT nervous


----------



## toricred

I'm currently running F10b and was planning on updating to F10e. I just wanted to make sure there weren't known issues with it.


----------



## Copyright

What are the differences in F10e and anyone know if its stable?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


re: GTL

I'm part of the way through reading this but the linked articles are a good read.
http://edgeofstability.com/index.html It's related to a DFI P35 board, but I'm sure the concepts still apply.

I'm not very good with the GTLs,so I just plugeed in what supaspoon gave me and they seemed to work . Two other guys with a good understanding of how to tweak the Refs are Noguru and grishkathefool. wrong place









Just be sure to have Term at stock value when entering the REFs,because they will scale when you re-enter the proper Term value. wrong place also

Not THAT nervous











Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I'm currently running F10b and was planning on updating to F10e. I just wanted to make sure there weren't known issues with it.


.

Check with NoGuru on that -he can tell you everything you need to know


----------



## Copyright

I am reading F10e requires less voltage for stability.. someone mentioned f10b they lost their fan control? I hope that isnt true.. I love the fan control part.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*









I got sigged









Thanks AC


I sigged ya before









Quote:



I want to run crossfire!
"Just Double the volts"


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copyright*


I am reading F10e requires less voltage for stability.. someone mentioned f10b they lost their fan control? I hope that isnt true.. I love the fan control part.


I had no issues with mobo fan control on *ANY *of the BIOS. I use a fan controller now,but I wouldn't worry about the BIOS affecting it (mobo control) at all

@ AC---I forgot about that. ---That night was a hoot


----------



## Copyright

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I had no issues with mobo fan control on *ANY* of the BIOS. I use a fan controller now,but I wouldn't worry about the BIOS affecting it (mobo control) at all

@ AC---I forgot about that. ---That night was a hoot

Ok, that makes me happy. I also read f10e updates the controller to 1.20 or something?


----------



## toricred

Sounds like F10e might give me one more shot at 4.2. I'll have to try it.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
Ok, that makes me happy. I also read f10e updates the controller to 1.20 or something?

I don't have a clue about F10e--just PM NoG or wait until he comes on and he will post about that BIOS. He is the only person I know of with any experience with it. ---Gotta go out for a while


----------



## Copyright

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I don't have a clue about F10e--just PM NoG or wait until he comes on and he will post about that BIOS. He is the only person I know of with any experience with it. ---Gotta go out for a while


Thx, Looks like F10b makes more sense to me so I can get better help from you since we have the same chip and I have the same 4ghz target OC. Ive had mine at 4ghz before but not 100% stable even though it would pass 4 or 5 hours of prime without failing I got random lockups etc. Not sure how much of this had to do with the Raid SSD setup I am running but I just flashed my intels to the new 8820 firmware and will be starting over with win 7.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Anyone notice, this thread hit 6000 posts (with 267,000 views).


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *18 is # 1*


Anyone notice, this thread hit 6000 posts (with 267,000 views).


Aha


----------



## BradleyW

Thank you mate. Am glad the issue has gone. A new built that does not work can be a worrie.


----------



## bk7794

One stupid question. If you use the @bios utility and your flashing your bios to the newer version and your power goes out Will your motherboard be scrap or will the dual bios chip recover it? Thanks alot

Because I thought I heard someone saying that it wasn't good to do that in windows cause you can brick your mobo but I thought this had dual bios. So if anyone can clear that up. Thanks appreciate it\\


----------



## BradleyW

Another stupid question, what are the res sizes in order so i know what to play at with fallout 3.


----------



## toricred

F10e didn't solve my problem with 4.2. I'm beginning to wonder if it has something to do with my video card configuration. I currently have a single card (ATI X1300 chipset) in the second PCIe x16 slot. Could it be that the problem is because it isn't in the first slot?

I put it in the second slot because of some issues fitting the card in the first slot.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


F10e didn't solve my problem with 4.2. I'm beginning to wonder if it has something to do with my video card configuration. I currently have a single card (ATI X1300 chipset) in the second PCIe x16 slot. Could it be that the problem is because it isn't in the first slot?

I put it in the second slot because of some issues fitting the card in the first slot.


why wasn't it fitting?


----------



## Copyright

Anyone have luck with OCZ Reaper HPC 1066 ram in these things? I am starting to think I should sell my 8gb setup for a 4gb G.Skill PII 8500 kit.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copyright*


Anyone have luck with OCZ Reaper HPC 1066 ram in these things? I am starting to think I should sell my 8gb setup for a 4gb G.Skill PII 8500 kit.


Don't get those if you sell, get these: http://www.amazon.com/OCZ-PC2-8500-P...f=pd_rhf_p_t_2
Same ICs as the 9600 Blades.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Another stupid question, what are the res sizes in order so i know what to play at with fallout 3.


What is your max desktop res








Play at that


----------



## toricred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
why wasn't it fitting?

I didn't remember at first so I went and looked. The problem wasn't fitting. It was that I was trying to get my system temperature (for the south bridge that sits right under the first PCIe x16 slot) down. I moved it back and it didn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## toricred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *18 is # 1* 
Don't get those if you sell, get these: http://www.amazon.com/OCZ-PC2-8500-P...f=pd_rhf_p_t_2
Same ICs as the 9600 Blades.

These are the ones I bought and they're awesome. One of the diagnostic tools (CPUz or PCWizard I think) says they're actually PC2-8900.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
Thx, Looks like F10b makes more sense to me so I can get better help from you since we have the same chip and I have the same 4ghz target OC. Ive had mine at 4ghz before but not 100% stable even though it would pass 4 or 5 hours of prime without failing I got random lockups etc. Not sure how much of this had to do with the Raid SSD setup I am running but I just flashed my intels to the new 8820 firmware and will be starting over with win 7.

I will assist you in any way that I can. What is the vid on your chip?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
One stupid question. If you use the @bios utility and your flashing your bios to the newer version and your power goes out Will your motherboard be scrap or will the dual bios chip recover it? Thanks alot

Because I thought I heard someone saying that it wasn't good to do that in windows cause you can brick your mobo but I thought this had dual bios. So if anyone can clear that up. Thanks appreciate it\\

I don't know the answer to that question, but I have heard the stories of bricked mobos from @ bios---Q-Flash









Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
F10e didn't solve my problem with 4.2. I'm beginning to wonder if it has something to do with my video card configuration. I currently have a single card (ATI X1300 chipset) in the second PCIe x16 slot. Could it be that the problem is because it isn't in the first slot?

I put it in the second slot because of some issues fitting the card in the first slot.

Try the top slot and let us know how it goes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *18 is # 1* 
Don't get those if you sell, get these: http://www.amazon.com/OCZ-PC2-8500-P...f=pd_rhf_p_t_2
Same ICs as the 9600 Blades.

18 is #1 = Ram Guru


----------



## Copyright

Are those better then the Pii or the OCZ Reapers that I have? I am only shooting for 445x9 but makes me wonder if this board doesn't like reapers or just doesn't the fact im running 8gb.. 4ghz was almost stable.. not a whole lot I can do until I get the OS loaded.. dont remember vid. I know the guy who had the chip before me had it at 4.5ghz but not daily. I wonder if I can find that OCZ ram locally?

Edit. I know my reapers have the chrome pipe not the copper one like the older version if that makes any difference at all.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
Are those better then the Pii or the OCZ Reapers that I have? I am only shooting for 445x9 but makes me wonder if this board doesn't like reapers or just doesn't the fact im running 8gb.. 4ghz was almost stable.. not a whole lot I can do until I get the OS loaded.. dont remember vid. I know the guy who had the chip before me had it at 4.5ghz but not daily. I wonder if I can find that OCZ ram locally?

I doubt that your Ram is a problem--these 9650s will do 4.0 and never break a sweat. I have a 1.250 vid. If yours is similar then plug these #s in

445x9
LLC=enabled
V-core=1.300
Term=1.260
PLL= normal
CPU Ref=.83
MCH Core=1.26/1.28 (mine is 1.24 but you are running 8 Gb Ram so your controller will require a little more voltage)
MCH Ref=.80


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
Are those better then the Pii or the OCZ Reapers that I have? I am only shooting for 445x9 but makes me wonder if this board doesn't like reapers or just doesn't the fact im running 8gb.. 4ghz was almost stable.. not a whole lot I can do until I get the OS loaded.. dont remember vid. I know the guy who had the chip before me had it at 4.5ghz but not daily. I wonder if I can find that OCZ ram locally?

Edit. I know my reapers have the chrome pipe not the copper one like the older version if that makes any difference at all.

The Reapers should be fine. And like dennyb said 18is#1 = Ram Guru.
Do you understand the mem straps and how they work?


----------



## Copyright

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I doubt that your Ram is a problem--these 9650s will do 4.0 and never break a sweat. I have a 1.250 vid. If yours is similar then plug these #s in

445x9
V-core=1.300
Term=1.260
PLL= normal
CPU Ref=.83
MCH Core=1.26/1.28 (mine is 1.24 but you are running 8 Gb Ram so your controller will require a little more voltage)
MCH Ref=.80

I will flash it and give it a shot. Report back tonight or this weekend with what happens lol. what about strap settings etc for ram? I usually enable LLC and turn off any throttling like C1E.


----------



## Copyright

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
The Reapers should be fine. And like dennyb said 18is#1 = Ram Guru.
Do you understand the mem straps and how they work?

Yeah, I follow that a bit and I had 445x9 with the ram I think it was at 1070mhz? I am not trying for anything like 500x8 as I don't think my 8gb kit would handle it or the fact my system is built to run very quietly so 445x9 is the ultimate goal. After the F10e flash I do tonight I will be basically starting over with my OC. This one never felt solid.. my last box would run for a month without a single issue.


----------



## NoGuru

I'm sure someone has the strap chart. Just make sure the strap follows close to the FSB your running. Most likely 333 ot 400. And then follow by keeping the ram close to it's rating, 1066 for you.
I bet we can get you 4.0 SOLID.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
I will flash it and give it a shot. Report back tonight or this weekend with what happens lol. what about strap settings etc for ram? I usually enable LLC and turn off any throttling like C1E.

I usually set ram @ 2.00d when overclocking CPU---factory spec or less until CPU OC is achieved, then play with ram--good luck with it


----------



## NoGuru

WARNING!!!!! If you have a medical condition do not read any further. This thread is very addictive and may result in fun or laughter.


----------



## Copyright

Thanks guys, you have been a huge help. I don't know why I haven't joined this forum sooner.









Edit: Since I got you here. Anything special that needs to be done to run Win7 on this board? Certain chipset drivers? I found the latest Intel Matrix drivers for the Raid config. Anything else I should be worried about? I dont use the onboard sound.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


WARNING!!!!! If you have a medical condition do not read any further. This thread is very addictive and may result in fun or laughter.


Sure, and now you warn me after I've been to Giga Rehab twice...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Sure, and now you warn me after I've been to Giga Rehab twice...










I think you will be fine because you live on a bomb made by mother nature


----------



## toricred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copyright*


Yeah, I follow that a bit and I had 445x9 with the ram I think it was at 1070mhz? I am not trying for anything like 500x8 as I don't think my 8gb kit would handle it or the fact my system is built to run very quietly so 445x9 is the ultimate goal. After the F10e flash I do tonight I will be basically starting over with my OC. This one never felt solid.. my last box would run for a month without a single issue.


I notice you're running with all 4 memory slots full. That probably will require more voltage to the RAM and maybe a touch more for MCH.


----------



## Copyright

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I notice you're running with all 4 memory slots full. That probably will require more voltage to the RAM and maybe a touch more for MCH.


Think I had hte ram at 2.15V its rated voltage and MCH was 1.3 or 1.35.. maybe to high? It's been so long since I really looked it over I forget.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copyright*


Think I had hte ram at 2.15V its rated voltage and MCH was 1.3 or 1.35.. maybe to high? It's been so long since I really looked it over I forget.


Might be a tad high but no worries. Let's just get that bad boy up to 4.0 or higher then drop voltages.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I usually set ram @ 2.00d when overclocking CPU---factory spec or less until CPU OC is achieved, then play with ram--good luck with it



















I still can't use anything in the 266 strap. No boot or fails Memtest immediately.

P.S. To answer the Reaper/LV OCZ question, those LV Plats should do 1150+ 5-5-5-18 1.9v


----------



## toricred

By the way, changing my video card to the primary slot didn't help with 4.2. It was worth a shot. Think it might have to do with the PCIe skew?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *18 is # 1*


I still can't use anything in the 266 strap. No boot or fails Memtest immediately.

P.S. To answer the Reaper/LV OCZ question, those LV Plats should do 1150+ 5-5-5-18 1.9v


The only time I have used either A or C strap was when *underclocking *to see how slow I could run my rig. grish put us up to it







---C strap









Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


By the way, changing my video card to the primary slot didn't help with 4.2. It was worth a shot. Think it might have to do with the PCIe skew?


More than likely you have maxed the chip out. Have you tested theFSB limit for your board? Drop the multi and push the FSB to see how high it will boot into windows


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copyright*


Think I had hte ram at 2.15V its rated voltage and MCH was 1.3 or 1.35.. maybe to high? It's been so long since I really looked it over I forget.


I run 8GB too, check my link to see about how I set my MCH Core for my oc's. And welcome to the Family. Watch out for Guru, he's the naughty uncle.


----------



## NoGuru

Gigitty, gigitty


----------



## Copyright

Ok, I got it flashed to F10e.. already seems more stable... It would reboot loop every time I made a change before. One thing I am concerned about was it said it was backing up the bios or something just before it booted to my OS CD then it kinda rebooted its self. That normal after a flash?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
What is your max desktop res








Play at that









Max res is 1280x1024. Can i run fallout 3 with that res and 4xAA and x16 AF?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
Ok, I got it flashed to F10e.. already seems more stable... It would reboot loop every time I made a change before. One thing I am concerned about was it said it was backing up the bios or something just before it booted to my OS CD then it kinda rebooted its self. That normal after a flash?

Never noticed if it backed up files after a flash. More stable equals


----------



## BradleyW

Hmmm, ACHILEE5 is not online. Does anyone else no the answer? My above thread.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Hmmm, ACHILEE5 is not online. Does anyone else no the answer? My above thread.


I'm no graphics card expert but I would imagine that you can, and then some with a 4890.


----------



## Copyright

OK, this is what I was running 4ghz at.. but not totally stable yet it would pass a few hours of Prime and I never tried for longer.

CPU =
Motherboard = 
BIOS Version = 
Ram =

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: FAST
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:+0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00ghz (445x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control ENabled
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 445
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: Auto
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Disabled

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: DIsabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1068
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: AUto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: 62
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:8
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:8

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.35
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.30
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .803
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.57
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.2
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: AUto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I'm no graphics card expert but I would imagine that you can, and then some with a 4890.


Hey NoGuru. How's everything been going?

I agree--a good 4890 pretty much spanks most games you throw at it, especially if it's oc'ed.


----------



## grishkathefool

Here are some observations.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright*
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:+0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00ghz (445x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control ENabled
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 445
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: Auto
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Disabled <--- Set this to 100MHz

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: DIsabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B <--- I find D strap more happy over 400MHz.
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1068
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15 <--- loosen this up a hair, 16 - 17

Advanced Timing Control <----- Set these Manually
tRRD.................................: Auto <-----5
tWTR.................................: AUto <-------Set to 6 or 7 in BIOS, will become 12 or so in use.
tWR..................................: Auto <----- Set to 8 in BIOS
tRFC.................................: 62 <------65 - 70 for starters
tRTP.................................: Auto <-------- 6
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:8 <------- Loosen this up to 10 - 12
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:8 <------- Loosen this up to 10 - 12

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.35
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto <---- Set to 1.5v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.30 <---- I run 1.28 for my 4GHz oc.
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .803
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.57 <---- should be able to leave this at 1.5
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20 <------ Should be able to leave this at 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.2
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: AUto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Ok,

CPU Ref and MCH Ref Adjustments:
Back your vTerm down to 1.2v
Manually set your CPU Term to .76v
Manually set your MCH Ref to .74v
Set your vTerm back to 1.3v.
CPU and MCH Refs will then adjust for the FSB voltage references.

I don't know squat about the q9xxx's, so I won't comment on your vCore. But I don't think you should need more than 1.28v for vTerm (CPU Term) and MCH Core. dennyb can probably correct me on the Term, but the MCH Core should be the same for quads as it is for duals.

Generally, you don't need to raise your PLL till you get over 500MHz FSB. You shouldn't need to raise your I/O stuff till you pass 450MHz or even 500MHz either.

As for the memory, you have 8GB, so your timings need to be a little looser than if you had less. Set them Loose then, once you're Stable, use Memset to gently lower your timings. Eventually your Desktop will freeze, then you will know you went too low. Also, when using Memset or ET6 to make a change DON'T HIT SAVE. I don't know about anyone else, but Save crashes my system in both apps. Use Apply. Oh, did you know you can use ET6 for this? Once you are Stable, then you can use ET6 to gently lower voltages, like I described for Memset. It's a good way to find the lowest Stable settings for Voltages and Timings.
Any one else have any input?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
Hey NoGuru. How's everything been going?

I agree--a good 4890 pretty much spanks most games you throw at it, especially if it's oc'ed.

Good thanks. You done with training?

Edit: Looks good Grish, I have never had to change volts on the SB.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Max res is 1280x1024. Can i run fallout 3 with that res and 4xAA and x16 AF?

Hello mate, I always start all games with all settings maxed out. And if i needed i would lower them from there!
But as long as I'm getting 60fps I'm happy


----------



## dennyb

@ copyright --here are the setting I suggested from a few pages back
445x9
LLC=enabled
V-core=1.300
Term=1.260
PLL= normal
CPU Ref=.83
MCH Core=1.26/1.28 (mine is 1.24 but you are running 8 Gb Ram so your controller will require a little more voltage)
MCH Ref=.80
These settings are pretty close to what Grish reccomends
Follow Grish's lead on advance timing control--I don't know squat about those settings,so I have been using normal

Copyright--what does coretemp say your vid is?
The tjmax for Q9xxx chips is 100

Hey crash--good to see you back


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Good thanks. You done with training?

Edit: Looks good Grish, I have never had to change volts on the SB.

Yeah. I've been back at work all this week. We're both happy and sad. Happy I'm back at work (they laid off a few guys while I was gone) but kinda sad because I now hate my job, lol.

Edit: hey dennyb.


----------



## BradleyW

Well i struggle for 60. My 4890 is so slow it is beyond belief. Slowest GPU i have ever had. I can't deal with this PC any more.


----------



## Copyright

Double post


----------



## Copyright

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@ copyright --here are the setting I suggested from a few pages back
445x9
LLC=enabled
V-core=1.300
Term=1.260
PLL= normal
CPU Ref=.83
MCH Core=1.26/1.28 (mine is 1.24 but you are running 8 Gb Ram so your controller will require a little more voltage)
MCH Ref=.80
These settings are pretty close to what Grish reccomends
Follow Grish's lead on advance timing control--I don't know squat about those settings,so I have been using normal

Copyright--what does coretemp say your vid is?
The tjmax for Q9xxx chips is 100

Hey crash--good to see you back

ok what about all the ESIT C1E stuff? Also my CPU VID in CPUZ says 1.25V. Also whats best for stressing? I have always ran Prime 95


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
ok what about all the ESIT C1E stuff? Also my CPU VID in CPUZ says 1.1V

Off with C1E
Off with EIST
Off with your head for getting such a low vid chip







--Ok you can keep your head since your edit cleared that up

Wait coretemp not CPUZ
you need to have C1E and EIST off then look in coretemp to see the VID

I test P95 sm fft 8 to 12 hrs then the same for blend. Once you get stable in sm fft ,the v-core /term part of the overclock is solid. The blend will tell you about the MCH part


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
ok what about all the ESIT C1E stuff? Also my CPU VID in CPUZ says 1.25V. Also whats best for stressing? I have always ran Prime 95

EIST and C1E are entirely up to you. But, turn them off while finding Stability. Then, if you want, re-enable them after your are Stable. They work insanely fast, so you won't notice the difference in applications, although you will notice slower Boot times.

Coretemp and RealTemp will show you your VID. CPUz shows your vDroop/Drop.

As for stressing, that is a huge debate. If you can get 24 hours Large Ftts, then I call it stable. But dennyb is different and uses different standards, which, I am sure, he is typing in right now. Some people say that if you can make 5 Linpack passes at All Memory setting, there is nothing more stable. Some people use IBT, others use Occt....

I have started using a little of all of them. An hour of Occt Small, 3 Linpack All Memory passes, a few hours of Prime Blend...


----------



## Copyright

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Off with C1E 
Off with EIST
Off with your head for getting such a low vid chip









Wait coretemp not CPUZ 
you need to have C1E and EIST off then look in coretemp to see the VID


you got me before my edit.. I noticed it was throttled and fixed my post







I am gonna plug in some numbers and see what happens. I remember core 3 failing and I had to bump cpu vcore to 1.35 to get past it.. lets see how these numbers work!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well i struggle for 60. My 4890 is so slow it is beyond belief. Slowest GPU i have ever had. I can't deal with this PC any more.


If you want to see slow PC's, go into PC World just to cheer yourself up









What are the Ati boys saying about the card


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


If you want to see slow PC's, go into PC World just to cheer yourself up









What are the Ati boys saying about the card










I love PCWorld, I get it monthly as a subscriber.. at least I can afford what I see there, as opposed to CPU wherein, this month, they showed Rigs costing up to $13,000....


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I love PCWorld, I get it monthly as a subscriber.. at least I can afford what I see there, as opposed to CPU wherein, this month, they showed Rigs costing up to $13,000....


Different PC World









Edit
And I still haven't heard back about my password for VOI from admin








http://www.pcworld.co.uk/?camp_id=pp...d_core_phrases


----------



## BradleyW

PC world sucks and my PC sucks. The ATI boys also suck big time. I give up. Am done. Night.


----------



## Copyright

Ok, I am in at 4ghz and prime is running. I feel like these memory timings are real loose abut will worry about CPU stability first then find out how to tighten up my memory performance.. I used 2.40B strap which put my ram at 1068mhz.. is this ok? The other settings would put it lower or to high.

Oh yeah... after ALL these settings... not a single reboot loop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


PC world sucks and my PC sucks. The ATI boys also suck big time. I give up. Am done. Night.












night Brad


----------



## Copyright

Ok, It crashed about 5 min into the prime stress... gonna raise vcore back to 1.35V


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Different PC World









Edit
And I still haven't heard back about my password for VOI from admin








http://www.pcworld.co.uk/?camp_id=pp...d_core_phrases


Yuck, it's European....
It took them about 10 days or so to hit me back on the Vent stuff.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copyright*


Ok, I am in at 4ghz and prime is running. I feel like these memory timings are real loose abut will worry about CPU stability first then find out how to tighten up my memory performance.. I used 2.40B strap which put my ram at 1068mhz.. is this ok? The other settings would put it lower or to high.

Oh yeah... after ALL these settings... not a single reboot loop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ok, I see your logic on the memory... later on you can try pushing it with the 2.66D strap.

Now, this is the last time that you should adjust more than ONE thing at a time. After this point you will only want to make one adjustment, Save and Exit then test. After you are done that and have found Stability, then your can use Memset and ET6 to TweakDown some settings, if you want.

Good Luck


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copyright*


you got me before my edit.. I noticed it was throttled and fixed my post







I am gonna plug in some numbers and see what happens. I remember core 3 failing and I had to bump cpu vcore to 1.35 to get past it.. lets see how these numbers work!


Ya, that setup is looking good to me. If you get a failure then bump V-core 1 or 2 and keep term about .03 or.04 v below V-core. I edited my previous post to reflect my stress test method
8 to 12 hrs in sm fft to stableize the V-core/term portion of the OC
then 8 to 12 hrs in blend to determine the MCH portion

your call on testing

edit: you can see where Grish and I differ on the one change at a time thing. I establish a differential and keep it there ,even if it requires changing both V-core and term at the same time


----------



## Copyright

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Ya, that setup is looking good to me. If you get a failure then bump V-core 1 or 2 and keep term about .03 or.04 v below V-core. I edited my previous post to reflect my stress test method
8 to 12 hrs in sm fft to stableize the V-core/term portion of the OC
then 8 to 12 hrs in blend to determine the MCH portion

your call on testing


I am at 1.35 Vcore and 1.3 cpu termination and .83 cpu ref.. giving it another run... if I get stable ill work backwards. Still just running small fft at the moment.

Edit: Temps are around 65C peak on my hottest core and i see my CPU Voltage is 1.31V in windows right now while its stress testing and this is with LLC enabled. I love cpuid Hardware monitor.

EDIT AGAIN: I am 1 hour into prime95 no issues yet. Opened the front door on my case.. load temp is 60c.
EDIT AGAIN: 2 hours passed so far.
EDIT AGAIN: 3 hours passed.... yawn... gettin there
EDIT AGAIN: 4 hours passed... time for bed!
EDIT AGAIN: 8 hours passed... im calling this run stable and will start my 8 hour blend test now!

Good morning: Little over 6 hours into a blend test and still solid!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copyright*


Good morning: Little over 6 hours into a blend test and still solid!


Is it still holding


----------



## BradleyW

RMA on my 4890 is taking place. I just requested it now.


----------



## hometoast

Well I have some "results"

From my last post I 
changed: FSB from 450 to 460
Result: froze during windows boot.

Changed: vcore from 1.25000 to 1.26250
Result: Immediately freezes on Prime95 Blend or Large FFTS

Changed: MCH Ref from 0.80 to 0.84.
Result: Memtest passed for 10 mins, Blend and Large FFTs it froze.

Changed: FSB 460 to 450
Result: Blend froze

Changed: MCH ref back to 0.80 
Result: Blend rebooted while I wasn't watching... but it lasted 10 mins at least.

So now I'm back to 400 Mhz to be stable.


----------



## toricred

What is your FSB Term? Did you change it when you changed vcore?


----------



## almighty15

Just some EP45 Extreme Copper porn


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


What is your FSB Term? Did you change it when you changed vcore?


I did not change it. It's still at 1.20000


----------



## toricred

You probably want your FSB Term to be about .03 to .04 less than your vcore. As you raise the vcore keep that in mind and raise the FSB Term as appropriate.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


You probably want your FSB Term to be about .03 to .04 less than your vcore. As you raise the vcore keep that in mind and raise the FSB Term as appropriate.


This. Move them accordingly in conjunction. It really helps.

@[email protected] I love the looks of that board. That thing belongs in an acrylic case bro.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
I am at 1.35 Vcore and 1.3 cpu termination and .83 cpu ref.. giving it another run... if I get stable ill work backwards. Still just running small fft at the moment.

Edit: Temps are around 65C peak on my hottest core and i see my CPU Voltage is 1.31V in windows right now while its stress testing and this is with LLC enabled. I love cpuid Hardware monitor.

EDIT AGAIN: I am 1 hour into prime95 no issues yet. Opened the front door on my case.. load temp is 60c.
EDIT AGAIN: 2 hours passed so far.
EDIT AGAIN: 3 hours passed.... yawn... gettin there
EDIT AGAIN: 4 hours passed... time for bed!
EDIT AGAIN: 8 hours passed... im calling this run stable and will start my 8 hour blend test now!

Good morning: Little over 6 hours into a blend test and still solid!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Well I have some "results"

From my last post I
changed: FSB from 450 to 460
Result: froze during windows boot.

Changed: vcore from 1.25000 to 1.26250
Result: Immediately freezes on Prime95 Blend or Large FFTS

Changed: MCH Ref from 0.80 to 0.84.
Result: Memtest passed for 10 mins, Blend and Large FFTs it froze.

Changed: FSB 460 to 450
Result: Blend froze

Changed: MCH ref back to 0.80
Result: Blend rebooted while I wasn't watching... but it lasted 10 mins at least.

So now I'm back to 400 Mhz to be stable.

Toast, the problem is that you left your vTerm at 1.2. Remember that MCH Ref and CPU Ref are set to .76 stock, but you won't see that number. If you set them "back" to .80, then you set them too high for stock FSB.

First reload Optimized Defaults. This will set your Refs back to AUTO. Then set them manually to .76v. Then try 450 again, but try with your vCore at 1.2625v and then raise your vTerm to 1.2375v.

Remember that MCH Ref and CPU Ref are set to .76 stock, but you won't see that number. If you set them "back" to .80, then you set them too high for stock FSB.


----------



## Copyright

Ok, I got a total of 16 hours ran in of Prime95 and verified all 4 cores were loaded 100%. I ran 8 hours of small fft and 8 hours of blend. I played some COD5 and have been installing software without any issues. This is the most stable the system has ever been. No reboot loops.. no lost overclock after restarts. Only change I made beyond your recommended settings was to move Vcore to 1.35 and Vterm to 1.3... this gave me solid stability. I did not adjust the FSB.. 445x9 with ram @ 1068mhz. What should be my next step? Leave it alone or is getting the ram settings a little tighter going to make that much difference in my performance. I left them 5-5-5-18 @ 2.1V. Also Vcore measure in windows is 1.31V.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copyright*


Ok, I got a total of 16 hours ran in of Prime95 and verified all 4 cores were loaded 100%. I ran 8 hours of small fft and 8 hours of blend. I played some COD5 and have been installing software without any issues. This is the most stable the system has ever been. No reboot loops.. no lost overclock after restarts. Only change I made beyond your recommended settings was to move Vcore to 1.35 and Vterm to 1.3... this gave me solid stability. I did not adjust the FSB 445x9 with ram @ 1068mhz. What should be my next step? Leave it alone or is getting the ram settings a little tighter going to make that much difference in my performance. I left them 5-5-5-18 @ 2.1V. Also Vcore measure in windows is 1.31V.


Ok, then next step would be saving your Profile in BIOS, so that you can work on another over clock...

hahaha

Good Job Copyright. You did that in far less time than it took me to break 4Ghz. And iirc, most people have a much harder time clocking the q9xxx's than that too!


----------



## dennyb

@ hometoast-you're going to have to up the ante to get 4.0 GHz
V-core=1.30625
Term=1.280
PLL=normal
CPU Ref=.80 or.83(set when term is at 1.20)
MCH Core=1.26
MCH Ref=.80(set when term is at 1.20)
test sm fft then blend

edit: you are attempting an increase from stock of well over 1 GHz. Even with a low vid you will need a substantial increase in voltage to run that speed.


----------



## Copyright

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Ok, then next step would be saving your Profile in BIOS, so that you can work on another over clock...

hahaha

Good Job Copyright. You did that in far less time than it took me to break 4Ghz. And iirc, most people have a much harder time clocking the q9xxx's than that too!


lol, thx for all the help.. I just did about 3 hours of call of duty 5 and no issues. I got the profile saved! I was thinking of increasing the bus wiht current settings until she locks... for fun


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Hey Grish,

Haven't managed to install my UD3P yet; still looking for a better case to accommodate the PSU, cabling etc. Where's that 'virtue' in patience?

I read a post somewhere I believe you wrote regarding RAM frequencies and the only way to get them to run correctly on the UD3P is to manually adjust the RAM frequency up, save the profile, power down, reset CMOS and replace the higher frequency stix.

Is this correct?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BradleyW

Good afternoon everyone.
My 4890 is stressing me out. Crysis on low graphics is a struggle to play. Fallout 3 is not as bad. Maybe Windows 7 is the cause of this even tho people have not had problems like this with windows 7 exept me. Sorry to jack the thread but does anyone have any new idea's exept reinstalling drivers lol. Cheers


----------



## almighty15

My 4890 is now running fine









On a different note, anything over 400FSB on my Extreme and I get a no boot, anyone have any rough base values for me to use?


----------



## dennyb

@ everyone--I feel the need to disclose to everyone here that I have made a glaring error on my 4.0GHz overclock. I discovered my error yesterday while organizing my files. I had them scattered in the Windows picture folder. I made new folders and named each of them for the appropriate speeds. After putting all docs for each speed into each folder. I realized that the documentation for the 4GHz speed was really old and that I had updated my BIOS twice since and had not verified that 4.0 was still good. In addition to that ,I was not able to find documentation for sm fft at that speed.

So,I plugged the #'s in and Failed sm fft in less than 2 hrs. Lots of







and







here. I have now corrected my error and am 8 hrs stable in sm fft and 12 hrs in blend.

The "fix" was raising V-core from 1.29375v to 1.30625v and Term from1.260v to 1.280v

My error was not intentional and I attribute it to a gigantic brain fart.

If I have caused anyone undue hardship in getting their rig clocked @ the 4.0 setting ,I apologize. I just blew it


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


My 4890 is now running fine









On a different note, anything over 400FSB on my Extreme and I get a no boot, anyone have any rough base values for me to use?


How did you fix your 4890? My 4890 is slow with any driver i try. Thank you mate.


----------



## Dryadsoul

*@ Denny*....We'll forgo execution this time and allow you to blame it on cuzzin Poof:


----------



## Copyright

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@ everyone--I feel the need to disclose to everyone here that I have made a glaring error on my 4.0GHz overclock. I discovered my error yesterday while organizing my files. I had them scattered in the Windows picture folder. I made new folders and named each of them for the appropriate speeds. After putting all docs for each speed into each folder. I realized that the documentation for the 4GHz speed was really old and that I had updated my BIOS twice since and had not verified that 4.0 was still good. In addition to that ,I was not able to find documentation for sm fft at that speed.

So,I plugged the #'s in and Failed sm fft in less than 2 hrs. Lots of







and







here. I have now corrected my error and am 8 hrs stable in sm fft and 12 hrs in blend.

The "fix" was raising V-core from 1.29375v to 1.30625v and Term from1.260v to 1.280v

My error was not intentional and I attribute it to a gigantic brain fart.

If I have caused anyone undue hardship in getting their rig clocked @ the 4.0 setting ,I apologize. I just blew it









Man, we all know every chip is different. No big deal on my end. I am curious what your vcore in windows measures when stressing and LLC on. I went right to 1.35 vcore and 1.3 vterm and havent tried to lower it.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
Man, we all know every chip is different. No big deal on my end. I am curious what your vcore in windows measures when stressing and LLC on. I went right to 1.35 vcore and 1.3 vterm and havent tried to lower it.

Thanks Copyright. I assumed folks know that the #s we suggest most likely will not work for their rig ,but are useful as to direction to move in.

I thought about ignoring the mistake and just changing the voltage in my system specs. The problem with that is if you own up to a mistake right away it becomes a part of your past. If you do not, it will most likely have to be dealt with in the future and then you have a credibility issue to deal with as well.

V-core while stress testing is now 1.280v vs. 1.264v using the old inacurate #s

@ Dryad--thanks and I want you to know that I am going to seek Giga-counseling in addition to community service


----------



## Copyright

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Thanks Copyright. I assumed folks know that the #s we suggest most likely will not work for their rig ,but are useful as to direction to move in.

I thought about ignoring the mistake and just changing the voltage in my system specs. The problem with that is if you own up to a mistake right away it becomes a part of your past. If you do not, it will most likely have to be dealt with in the future and then you have a credibility issue to deal with as well.

V-core while stress testing is now 1.280v vs. 1.264v using the old inacurate #s

@ Dryad--thanks and I want you to know that I am going to seek Giga-counseling in addition to community service









Thanks for your input.. I do not truly understand vcore vs the vterm. If I drop vcore should I drop verm as well? I would like hte lowest stable voltage for sake of the chips life and temps. Even though my temps seem to be good. Also the reference number I dont truly understand.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Thanks Copyright. I assumed folks know that the #s we suggest most likely will not work for their rig ,but are useful as to direction to move in.

I thought about ignoring the mistake and just changing the voltage in my system specs. The problem with that is if you own up to a mistake right away it becomes a part of your past. If you do not, it will most likely have to be dealt with in the future and then you have a credibility issue to deal with as well.

V-core while stress testing is now 1.280v vs. 1.264v using the old inacurate #s

@ Dryad--thanks and I want you to know that I am going to seek Giga-counseling in addition to community service









This is some wise Yoda type crap, cheer up meatbag


----------



## BradleyW

Does nayone have a standard 4890 XFX that works? If so, visit http://www.overclock.net/ati/563189-...x4890-1-a.html


----------



## toricred

@Copyright keep the difference between the vcore and term about .03 - .04 regardless of whether you take the voltage up or down. So yes if you are dropping the vcore you will also need to drop the term if you are dropping vcore enough.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copyright*


Thanks for your input.. I do not truly understand vcore vs the vterm. If I drop vcore should I drop verm as well? I would like hte lowest stable voltage for sake of the chips life and temps. Even though my temps seem to be good. Also the reference number I dont truly understand.


I can't answer that question other than to say that there is a "relationship" between V-core and Termination voltage that needs to be identified(the differential needed at different clocks) and be emplemented in order to achieve stability. Here is a link to a heady article that I cannot comprehend. It makes my brain ache just reading it. Maybe the thread "Brainiac" Grish can read it and dumb it down for us mortals
http://edgeofstability.com/articles/.../gtl/gtl3.html

and here is another
http://edgeofstability.com/articles/.../gtl/gtl1.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This is some wise Yoda type crap, cheer up meatbag










Meatbag is a vast improvement over what you usually call me


----------



## NoGuru

LOL I have that site in my bookmarks dennyb, but I just look at the pictures.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LOL I have that site in my bookmarks dennyb, but I just look at the pictures.










Same here --All I get out of it is ---find the differential that works with your chip and the speed you are running----and use it. It makes my head spin


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*









Same here --All I get out of it is ---find the differential that works with your chip and the speed you are running----and use it. It makes my head spin
























Hence the picture of the flatulent brain @ the top of each page..


----------



## Copyright

I am .5 apart and stablility is there... I may drop my Vcore down and leave vterm alone.. try to get closer to that .3 or .4 difference.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


Hey Grish,

Haven't managed to install my UD3P yet; still looking for a better case to accommodate the PSU, cabling etc. Where's that 'virtue' in patience?

I read a post somewhere I believe you wrote regarding RAM frequencies and the only way to get them to run correctly on the UD3P is to manually adjust the RAM frequency up, save the profile, power down, reset CMOS and replace the higher frequency stix.

Is this correct?

Thanks in advance










Nah, you can put the memory in and start the machine. Then log into BIOS and Load Optimized Settings. Then go to MIT and manually set the memory strap to whatever combination gets your to your RAM's stock speed. You don't need to use lower speed RAM, or at least I didn't.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ everyone--I feel the need to disclose to everyone here that I have made a glaring error on my 4.0GHz overclock. I discovered my error yesterday while organizing my files. I had them scattered in the Windows picture folder. I made new folders and named each of them for the appropriate speeds. After putting all docs for each speed into each folder. I realized that the documentation for the 4GHz speed was really old and that I had updated my BIOS twice since and had not verified that 4.0 was still good. In addition to that ,I was not able to find documentation for sm fft at that speed.

So,I plugged the #'s in and Failed sm fft in less than 2 hrs. Lots of







and







here. I have now corrected my error and am 8 hrs stable in sm fft and 12 hrs in blend.

The "fix" was raising V-core from 1.29375v to 1.30625v and Term from1.260v to 1.280v

My error was not intentional and I attribute it to a gigantic brain fart.

If I have caused anyone undue hardship in getting their rig clocked @ the 4.0 setting ,I apologize. I just blew it











Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Thanks Copyright. I assumed folks know that the #s we suggest most likely will not work for their rig ,but are useful as to direction to move in.

I thought about ignoring the mistake and just changing the voltage in my system specs. The problem with that is if you own up to a mistake right away it becomes a part of your past. If you do not, it will most likely have to be dealt with in the future and then you have a credibility issue to deal with as well.

V-core while stress testing is now 1.280v vs. 1.264v using the old inacurate #s

@ Dryad--thanks and I want you to know that I am going to seek Giga-counseling in addition to community service










We just put it down to being country, denny. Good thing you caught it though. By the way, that's why I don't list voltages in my sig.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copyright*


Thanks for your input.. I do not truly understand vcore vs the vterm. If I drop vcore should I drop verm as well? I would like hte lowest stable voltage for sake of the chips life and temps. Even though my temps seem to be good. Also the reference number I dont truly understand.


vCore is the voltage that is given directly to the CPU cores.

CPU Termination is the voltage for the FSB, where the CPU interfaces with the MCH (Northbridge).

Raising vCore doesn't necessitate raising Term unless you are actually raising the FSB speed too. However, as the FSB speed raises, then you will need to raise the Termination voltage.

It is not necessarily the case that you need to raise vCore as you raise FSB speed, either. A vCore that works for 445x9 should work for 500x8, but you might need to raise Term to accomodate the extra FSB speed.

As your overall CPU speed goes up there will come a point where you will need to raise your CPU PLL. This is the voltage that goes to the Phase Lock Loop which generates the clock cycles. This generally doesn't need to be bumped till you are running over 40% - 50% clock speed.

As for Refs... I haven't found a Real Explanation of exactly what these are, physically. It is my understanding that CPU Ref is the relationship between the FSB and the Cores and that MCH Ref is the relationship between the MCH and the FSB. When the chip is running at stock VID settings, these numbers, for our MoBo, are 67% of Termination voltage - ~.76v. As you start raising the Termination voltage, the Refs Auto adjust upwards. In my case, I have found that maintaining Refs under .82v helps me gain stability. Here is an article explaining the Proper Way to Adjust Refs.

As for worrying about the life of your chip, as long as you stay under the Maximum Safe Voltage of 1.45v for Core your CPU will last for a good long while. Even if you start running a little over that number, with adequate cooling, you can reasonably expect 3 years of usage. Anything significantly higher than that, though, shouldn't be used as a 24/7 option, imo.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copyright*


I am .5 apart and stablility is there... I may drop my Vcore down and leave vterm alone.. try to get closer to that .3 or .4 difference.


.5 or .05? .5 seems like a big gap to me. I usually have a difference of around .05v between Term and vCore.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *http://edgeofstability.com/articles/dfi_p35/gtl/gtl1.html*

VTT sets the base voltage levels between ground and itself for the entire GTL circuit with the exception of the threshold voltage. VOL (max) is VTT(1/3) and VREF is VTT(2/3). A change to VTT also changes all the other voltage limits of the circuit. Increasing VTT not only strengthens the signal but also acts as a rather course control for what GTL Reference voltage is normally used f


I think that this is what I said....?


----------



## Copyright

My bad.. .05v is the difference


----------



## Djghost454

Still can't land 3.6 stable...

CPU =q6600 G0 1.225 VID
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = F8
Ram = 4gb OCZ 1066 Fatality

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.640

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....:
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1080
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: auto(5)
tRCD .............................................: Auto(5)
tRP............................................... ..: Auto(5)
tRAS.............................................. : Auto(15)

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: auto
tWTR..........................................:aut o
tWR............................................:au to
tRFC...........................................:au to
tRTP...........................................:au to
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.48
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.4
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.57
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: 0.756

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.26
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.5
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.2
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto

LLC is enabled, tried without also, also tried Vcore up to 1.55 with the same thing.

I boot into windows fine, but as soon as I hit start on p95 or IBT, my computer instantly reboots...

I had 3.6 stable last week with the same settings, but dropped them when I swapped cases as I used stock cooler while doing the swap.

Since then, no luck.


----------



## hometoast

@dennyb: Those numbers you gave me got me at 460 stable. 471 not so much. Either way I'm moving upward. I'm at work and didn't bring my notes so I can't post actual numbers.

@grishkathefool: Thank you! Reference-voltage-redux! So my next bump, I'll try to add some PLL. 40% of 333 is right at 460-470.

Also what's a safe load temp for these? under 70C still? I'm at 62C loading at 3.9Ghz


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Djghost454* 
Still can't land 3.6 stable...

CPU =q6600 G0 1.225 VID
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = F8
Ram = 4gb OCZ 1066 Fatality

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.640

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [email protected](auto will overclockway high causing instability)

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....:
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1080
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: auto(5)
tRCD .............................................: Auto(5)
tRP............................................... ..: Auto(5)
tRAS.............................................. : Auto(15)

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: auto
tWTR..........................................:aut o
tWR............................................:au to
tRFC...........................................:au to
tRTP...........................................:au to
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.48
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.4
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.57
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: 0.756

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.26
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.5
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.2
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto

LLC is enabled, tried without also, also tried Vcore up to 1.55 with the same thing.

I boot into windows fine, but as soon as I hit start on p95 or IBT, my computer instantly reboots...

I had 3.6 stable last week with the same settings, but dropped them when I swapped cases as I used stock cooler while doing the swap.

Since then, no luck.

If the PCIE 100 setting does not solve the problem then try bumping Term. If still not stable a bump or two v-core,if that doesn't do it "punt"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
@dennyb: Those numbers you gave me got me at 460 stable. 471 not so much. Either way I'm moving upward. I'm at work and didn't bring my notes so I can't post actual numbers.

@grishkathefool: Thank you! Reference-voltage-redux! So my next bump, I'll try to add some PLL. 40% of 333 is right at 460-470.

Also what's a safe load temp for these? under 70C still? I'm at 62C loading at 3.9Ghz

More V-core for 471 FSB. Term should be good where it is. 71.4C is the intel max temp for Q9xxx and E8xxx chips


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Nah, you can put the memory in and start the machine. Then log into BIOS and Load Optimized Settings. Then go to MIT and manually set the memory strap to whatever combination gets your to your RAM's stock speed. You don't need to use lower speed RAM, or at least I didn't.



Ok thanks; must have been dreaming + anticipating the possible hurdles I've become used to with the current pretender I'm using







(not genuine Rampage: still nice board).

Ah, 2 more days...


----------



## Copyright

For External hot swapping of Esata the Gigabyte controller should be set to AHCI correct? This worked with my vista install but my Win7 install I have to turn the drive on and then boot up for it to work instead of just powering it one and it finding my drive while in the OS. Anyone else run into this? Also where in device manager does it show the driver being used for the gigabyte controller? I know I loaded one from windows automatic update as I could not find a win7 driver on Gigabytes site for win7 and the gigabyte controller.


----------



## dan7777

im looking at getting this board for i7 will be good ?


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dan7777*


im looking at getting this board for i7 will be good ?












You joking?


----------



## Copyright

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dan7777* 
im looking at getting this board for i7 will be good ?

It wont fit.. wrong socket type for an i7.


----------



## dennyb

Guys, there is a very interesting post in the Q9650 Club. This guy validated 4.9 GHz on a UD3P
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post7022511


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Guys, there is a very interesting post in the Q9650 Club. This guy validated 4.9 GHz on a UD3P
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post7022511


lol thank you denny that guy is me awesome mobo the UD3P before i knew giga i was an Asus fan, well i must tell you that no more, i had a nightmare on the maximus II upping the same quad !

Nice to be part of this forum
Regards to all
Sergio


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djghost454*


Still can't land 3.6 stable...

CPU =q6600 G0 1.225 VID
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = F8
Ram = 4gb OCZ 1066 Fatality

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.640

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control 
CPU Host Clock Control..................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1080
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: auto(5)
tRCD .............................................: Auto(5)
tRP............................................... ..: Auto(5)
tRAS.............................................. : Auto(15)

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: auto
tWTR..........................................:aut o
tWR............................................:au to
tRFC...........................................:au to
tRTP...........................................:au to
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.48
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.4
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.57
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: 0.756

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.26
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.5
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.2
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto

LLC is enabled, tried without also, also tried Vcore up to 1.55 with the same thing.

I boot into windows fine, but as soon as I hit start on p95 or IBT, my computer instantly reboots...

I had 3.6 stable last week with the same settings, but dropped them when I swapped cases as I used stock cooler while doing the swap.

Since then, no luck.


My friend you are using to damn low MCH for 2x2 you need at least 1,4 try it i benched it till 1,8MCH









Try upping MCH and a little vdimm and you tell me no way such a good Q6600will do such low mine was the same as you and i benched on a P35 at 4260

Dont be scared of using MCH it will lead you to heaven


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I don't have a clue about F10e--just PM NoG or wait until he comes on and he will post about that BIOS. He is the only person I know of with any experience with it. ---Gotta go out for a while


denny im runing F10e and validated the 4905 with it the only BAD thing is that F10e updated my backup bios with the same so if i want to run F10b and some craps out the backup that comes is F10e and in QFLASH wont let you put and older version so you will end using flashspi. Also i noticed that after updated from F10b that has been a great bios F10e crashes often...So i ended leaving F10e and it has been good.

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


denny im runing F10e and validated the 4905 with it the only BAD thing is that F10e updated my backup bios with the same so if i want to run F10b and some craps out the backup that comes is F10e and in QFLASH wont let you put and older version so you will end using flashspi. Also i noticed that after updated from F10b that has been a great bios F10e crashes often...So i ended leaving F10e and it has been good.

Cheers
Sergio



Cheers back atcha, It is always good to see a fresh approach to overclocking. I must say that the way you arrange your voltages in relation to what I have been taught is very different. I look forward to experimenting with your methods.









I will not be pushing nearly as much voltage as you as I am on air. So far 508 is the highest FSB that I have gotten on this rig. I don't know whether it is my rig or me,but one of us is a wimp







I fully intend to find out

Drop in here when you can ,always something happening on this thread


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Cheers back atcha, It is always good to see a fresh approach to overclocking. I must say that the way you arrange your voltages in relation to what I have been taught is very different. I look forward to experimenting with your methods.









I will not be pushing nearly as much voltage as you as I am on air. So far 508 is the highest FSB that I have gotten on this rig. I don't know whether it is my rig or me,but one of us is a wimp







I fully intend to find out

Drop in here when you can ,always something happening on this thread

on the UD3P it all depends on your Q9650 vid and the mems you use, for ex the rev 1.0 loves 2x2 GSKILLS at 2,40B and HATES at 2,50A

the blades 1200 2x2 LV love 2,50A

the tridents dont work good on the rev 1.1

there are a lot of things we tried...

Also we found that the UD3P is known for upping ANY quad to 4500 with the correct volts but mems are hard as its not well designed for them, just 6 phase. On a DQ6 or a Extreme its easier and volts are lower i will try one as soon as i can.

Send me your vid and your template and i watch it and see if i can make you go higher









Cheers
Sergio


----------



## NoGuru

Welcome to the thread Sergio. Very nice OC.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Welcome to the thread Sergio. Very nice OC.


thank you very much mate

what's your experience with bios F10e ?

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


thank you very much mate

what's your experience with bios F10e ?

Cheers
Sergio


Same as you described, can't go back to an older one. I liked F10b a little better though. It set my skews the way I liked them.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Same as you described, can't go back to an older one. I liked F10b a little better though. It set my skews the way I liked them.


you tried FLASHSPI mate ? i used it the only problem its that when i go (as i usual) crank up volts and play on some point says "bios recovering" and F10e comes back so i got tired of reflashing...

wonder if giga will fix this

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djghost454*


Still can't land 3.6 stable...

CPU =q6600 G0 1.225 VID
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = F8
Ram = 4gb OCZ 1066 Fatality

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.640

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control 
CPU Host Clock Control..................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1080
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: auto(5)
tRCD .............................................: Auto(5)
tRP............................................... ..: Auto(5)
tRAS.............................................. : Auto(15)

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: auto <-----4
tWTR..........................................:aut o <---------Set to 8 in BIOS, it will self-adjust.
tWR............................................:au to 
tRFC...........................................:au to 50 -55 for <4GB, 55 - 72 >4GB 
tRTP...........................................:au to 6
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 2t

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 9
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 9

SET YOUR DRIVING STRENGTH TO 1066MHz

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.48
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.4
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.57
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: 0.756

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.26 <----- Try 1.28 - 1.3
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.5
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.2
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto


dennyb is correct about the PCI speed, set that to 100 Manually.

I made some suggestions for your RAM timings. Keep us posted.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


you tried FLASHSPI mate ? i used it the only problem its that when i go (as i usual) crank up volts and play on some point says "bios recovering" and F10e comes back so i got tired of reflashing...

wonder if giga will fix this

Cheers
Sergio


??? Haven't tried this. I use QFlash and have had no problems. I am only running F10b, though. I am not sure I will flash any higher till I see something significant change-wise.


----------



## BradleyW

I was just wondering, is a vcore of 1.36v a good voltage for 3.6GHz for this board. I got a G0 model Q6600?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I was just wondering, is a vcore of 1.36v a good voltage for 3.6GHz for this board. I got a G0 model Q6600?


Is that what you are running at? I thought that your 3.6GHz oc was tested stable? If yes to both questions then yes to your question.


----------



## BradleyW

Yep, i am stable at 3.6Ghz. MCH 1.24v Vcore 1.36


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Yep, i am stable at 3.6Ghz. MCH 1.24v Vcore 1.36










Then you're just GLOATING!


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


??? Haven't tried this. I use QFlash and have had no problems. I am only running F10b, though. I am not sure I will flash any higher till I see something significant change-wise.


yes mate but if you flash to F10e bios it will change your backup to F10e then if you re flash with FLASHSPI (only way to go back from F10e to F10b) any corruptions due to high OC 4800+ booting will make F10e come back again and again...

cheers
Sergio


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Yep, i am stable at 3.6Ghz. MCH 1.24v Vcore 1.36










nice times those G0 i did this with a L737B vid 1,22 on a P5K deluxe



Cheers
Sergio


----------



## toricred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


71.4C is the intel max temp for Q9xxx and E8xxx chips


Isn't 71.4 the max for tcase? I thought the core max was more like 90 - 100. I'm currently working on my Q6600 on a different board and it's capping out around 74.


----------



## TheWolfe

I took my FSB to 468 with a multi of 6

The computer will boot to the point where I would usually press DEL and go back into the BIOS, but it freezes and restarts. It is now in a neverending cycle of rebooting and freezing. I left the room and hoped after a million reboots it would actually boot successfully, but 30min later I came back to a blank screen and a mobo that was on but in some sort of stand by mode.

How do I get out of this cycle?


----------



## Copyright

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*


I took my FSB to 468 with a multi of 6

The computer will boot to the point where I would usually press DEL and go back into the BIOS, but it freezes and restarts. It is now in a neverending cycle of rebooting and freezing. I left the room and hoped after a million reboots it would actually boot successfully, but 30min later I came back to a blank screen and a mobo that was on but in some sort of stand by mode.

How do I get out of this cycle?


Why didnt you just clear your cmos?


----------



## TheWolfe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copyright*


Why didnt you just clear your cmos?


It's kind of a pain. I need to put a butterknife somewhere on my board right? And then redo all my settings...

This isn't the first time I've been in a cycle, but it magically came back to life with all my previous settings.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheWolfe* 
It's kind of a pain. I need to put a butterknife somewhere on my board right? And then redo all my settings...

This isn't the first time I've been in a cycle, but it magically came back to life with all my previous settings.

just power of your PSU and wait a bit and power on...then start your pc and should restart fine, then if you want update to F10b bios or F10e that the issue is less on this, i just have some when i go further than 4800mhz.

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## Copyright

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheWolfe* 
It's kind of a pain. I need to put a butterknife somewhere on my board right? And then redo all my settings...

This isn't the first time I've been in a cycle, but it magically came back to life with all my previous settings.

Its easy.. just a jumper you move. You wouldnt have to redo all your settings if you would savee a stable set each step of the way. Press F11 when inside the bios after you make all your settings and save them. Press F12 to load from any saved file.

EDIT: It might help us to know your bios version instead of writing "Sweet" in your rig specs


----------



## dennyb

@ sergio--Well I've been experimenting for the past few hours. Your ginormous overclocks got me fired up,but sadly they scared the crap out of "Gigabyte Goodness"(my rig's name). No sir, she just won't have any part of those big #s. Never even got her to boot. The only way my rig will play nice is if I treat her to a movie and buy her ice cream







. Dryad taught me that overclocking tip







. I have tried a lot of guys settings and none will work better for me than the ones I am already using. But --Hope springs eternal


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ sergio--Well I've been experimenting for the past few hours. Your ginormous overclocks got me fired up,but sadly they scared the crap out of "Gigabyte Goodness"(my rig's name). No sir, she just won't have any part of those big #s. Never even got her to boot. The only way my rig will play nice is if I treat her to a movie and buy her ice cream







. Dryad taught me that overclocking tip







. I have tried a lot of guys settings and none will work better for me than the ones I am already using. But --Hope springs eternal


sorry to hear mate all systems are different but i will be glad to help if you send me a template and tell me what vid is your chip

Cheers mate
Sergio


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


The only way my rig will play nice is if I treat her to a movie and buy her ice cream







. Dryad taught me that overclocking tip







.l


Maybe it's time you got *Patch* to make you some Ln2 ice cream....and treat her to some cookies or a Klondike bar too.


----------



## lowkickqop

I'm sort of a newb but i've what a lot of you guys have said. So big time shout out to the knowledgeable folks here. I've managed to overclock my E8500 and UD3P with Gskill 1066 ram to 4.0Ghz at 1.26 v core. It passes 20 LinX tests 20 Intel burn tests but fails at about 2 and a half hours into prime. I want to get my OC more stable to pass prime.

Here is a borrowed template with my specs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0.5 ]
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 422 x 9.5 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 422 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 ..................................................[Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 700mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 700mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ auto ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ auto ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance .............................[Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.60B ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1047 ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 17 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................Au to
tWTR............................................ Auto
tWR............................................. Auto
tRFC............................................[ 52 ] Auto
tRTP............................................ Auto
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2 ] auto

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.26875 ] 
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.24 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ Auto ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ Auto ]

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.26 ] 
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ Auto ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ 1.2 ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.200 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]


----------



## Dryadsoul

My E8500 does 5GHz Stable, but she's in another Stall ATM.

Once my E6500K gets in on the 7th, I'll swap her out of the BioStar and see how she stables in my Giga.

In the mean time give these settings a shot:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/308609-post85.html

_*EDIT*_:







Those are for Q9550..


----------



## lowkickqop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


My E8500 does 5GHz Stable, but she's in another Stall ATM.

Once my E6500K gets in on the 7th, I'll swap her out of the BioStar and see how she stables in my Giga.

In the mean time give these settings a shot:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/308609-post85.html

_*EDIT*_:







Those are for Q9550..











I have tried a lot of different settings. It seems as if 443 is the fsb max for my chip.


----------



## dennyb

@ lowkick--you did not specify which P95 test you were failing ,so I will try to cover sm fft and blend
sm fft---raise the V-core to 1.300 and set Term to 1.260
Blend---bump MCH Core until stable
For both try "normal" instead of "auto" for all other settings

If you have not tried the Refs(CPU and MCH) then try them @ about .80 with the Term set @ 1.20---then move Term back to correct value

@ Dryadsoul--will give it a shot. I just hope her teeth don't fall out like the twins


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


I'm sort of a newb but i've what a lot of you guys have said. So big time shout out to the knowledgeable folks here. I've managed to overclock my E8500 and UD3P with Gskill 1066 ram to 4.0Ghz at 1.26 v core. It passes 20 LinX tests 20 Intel burn tests but fails at about 2 and a half hours into prime. I want to get my OC more stable to pass prime.

Here is a borrowed template with my specs.


What Linpack Memory setting?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


I have tried a lot of different settings. It seems as if 443 is the fsb max for my chip.


nah, don't lose hope.

Quote:



Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0.5 ]
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 422 x 9.5 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 422 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 ..................................................[Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 700mv ] <--- Aren't these default 800mv?
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 700mv ]<--- Aren't these default 800mv?
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ auto ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ auto ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance .............................[Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.60B ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1047 ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 17 ] <---- 15 should work

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................Au to
tWTR............................................ Auto <---Set to 6
tWR............................................. Auto <--- Set to 8
tRFC............................................[ 52 ] Auto
tRTP............................................ Auto <----6
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2 ] auto

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.26875 ] 
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.24 ] <----1.26
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ Auto ] <--- Set to 1.5
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ Auto ]

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.26 ] 
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ Auto ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto ] <-----1.5
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ 1.2 ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.200 ] <----2.0 or 2.1


Now I see why you are running a B Strap, but don't get hung up on RAM speed. It might be that you need to run a 2.00D strap at 844MHz instead of the 2.4B strap... 
But first, set your timings, adjust your RAM volts, set your PLL to 1.5, set your CPU Term to 1.26v, set your ICH I/O to 1.5, and retest.


----------



## lowkickqop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


What Linpack Memory setting?

nah, don't lose hope.

Now I see why you are running a B Strap, but don't get hung up on RAM speed. It might be that you need to run a 2.00D strap at 844MHz instead of the 2.4B strap... 
But first, set your timings, adjust your RAM volts, set your PLL to 1.5, set your CPU Term to 1.26v, set your ICH I/O to 1.5, and retest.


Just the normalmal linX setting. I tried what you said except setting term at 1.26 and it passes prime blend test 30 minutes longer. So prime blend test runs for 3 hours. I'm happy with my overclock. Thank you.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Maybe it's time you got *Patch* to make you some Ln2 ice cream....and treat her to some cookies or a Klondike bar too.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=674878

Any more tips for me sir?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=674878

Any more tips for me sir?

Taking a break from the update. Holy smokes denny you are truly a Jedi Master.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=674878

Any more tips for me sir?

nice denny







seems that i made you push ya baby quad









burn baby burn


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=674878

Any more tips for me sir?

This. With no template? Pfff!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Taking a break from the update. Holy smokes denny you are truly a Jedi Master.










Thank you NoG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


nice denny







seems that i made you push ya baby quad








burn baby burn










Yes sir, you lit a fire under me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


This. With no template? Pfff!










No template needed,Just up the volts and light the fuse

Super Pii=10.249sec


----------



## grishkathefool

WOW denny!!!! Nice, you passed me up!!

jerk


----------



## Copyright

Dang, this makes me want to push more out of mine. I can't complain though.. my S3 sleep function works


----------



## Milisav

GA EP45 UD3P v1.0, F9I bios
Q9550 E0
TRUE lapped, Titan Fenrir fan
2x2GB Apacer Gold ddr2800
CM RealPower M620
Antec 900
Win XP SP3
Ambiental temp. ~20c


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Milisav*


GA EP45 UD3P v1.0, F9I bios
Q9550 E0
TRUE lapped, Titan Fenrir fan
2x2GB Apacer Gold ddr2800
CM RealPower M620
Antec 900
Win XP SP3
Ambiental temp. ~20c


You hit 84C on 2 cores, that's a little hot.


----------



## stevenma188

plus ur running over 1.45V. I thought that was wayy too much for a 45nm chip. I could be wrong though.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
Dang, this makes me want to push more out of mine. I can't complain though.. *my S3 sleep function works*









So does mine









So I'm guessing it doesn't always work!
So when it don't work, what does it do


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stevenma188* 
plus ur running over 1.45V. I thought that was wayy too much for a 45nm chip. I could be wrong though.

You can put whatever volts into it as you want, you just risk frying it/decreasing it's life. Usually 1.45 is the max you would want to go.


----------



## pdawg17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


So does mine









So I'm guessing it doesn't always work!
So when it don't work, what does it do










At least what happened to me at higher overclocks is that when waking the PC up everything would spin up and then a few seconds later it would shut down, and would continue on/off until I pulled the plug...


----------



## NoGuru

airplaneman how come your selling your rig?


----------



## d3v0

Have there been complaints about the weakness of the raid controller on this board? I am getting "error occurred" on each of my Raid 0 drives after only having the board for two weeks, and my raid 0 lasted 6 months without a single issue on my 750i.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


Have there been complaints about the weakness of the raid controller on this board? I am getting "error occurred" on each of my Raid 0 drives after only having the board for two weeks, and my raid 0 lasted 6 months without a single issue on my 750i.


I have read the whole thread and don't recall any problems with it. Might want to Goggle it though.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pdawg17*


At least what happened to me at higher overclocks is that when waking the PC up everything would spin up and then a few seconds later it would shut down, and would continue on/off until I pulled the plug...


yup, same with mine

now i just shut it down even though i be away for just a short time cuz it takes like 10 secs to boot into window


----------



## d3v0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


yup, same with mine

now i just shut it down even though i be away for just a short time cuz it takes like 10 secs to boot into window










happens to me all the time. very annoying









Gonna tune this beastie down to 3.6ghz after my next format.


----------



## lowkickqop

Does anyone know if setting my ram to a 1:1 ratio will help make my overclock more stable? If so how do I do that?


----------



## Milisav

relax guys, a just wanted to show the power of this realy kickass MB, i know the temps and volts are high. also, no way i'm gonna frie cpu with this setup, and if i frie smtng that will be MB, not cpu.
i tortured many many cpu-s with high volt and everyone survived without consequences.
also, this was only test, not for 24/7

sorry for my bad english


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d3v0* 
Have there been complaints about the weakness of the raid controller on this board? I am getting "error occurred" on each of my Raid 0 drives after only having the board for two weeks, and my raid 0 lasted 6 months without a single issue on my 750i.

I had that issue. I booted did this to fix it:

1. boot to ubuntu live cd.
2. in terminal
sudo apt-get install dmraid
sudo dmraid -ay
sudo gparted

In gparted:
"Check" the volume for errors. You will likely get that it cannot continue, but then reboot and the error should be gone.

I *think* this is related to the BIOS saving a backup to the HDD. It writes to one of the HDD is in the array and it poo poos on you. If that's the case, I'm not sure how to keep it from saving BIOS backup to a hard drive.

I'll dig up the links I found regarding the possible cause of that symptom.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


Have there been complaints about the weakness of the raid controller on this board? I am getting "error occurred" on each of my Raid 0 drives after only having the board for two weeks, and my raid 0 lasted 6 months without a single issue on my 750i.


Maybe you should bump up the "ICH" voltages a notch









Quote:



Mobo Voltage Definitions 
******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed.

CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability

CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term

CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad

CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)

MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)

MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)

MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto)

*ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)

ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*
DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram

DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram)

Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A)

Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A)


----------



## Copyright

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Maybe you should bump up the "ICH" voltages a notch










What if your running Raid 0 Intel SSD's? Should this be bumped up also? I get this weird issue with windows 7 that upon a reboot will tell me windows failed to start correctly blah blah.. but it didnt because I just watched the boot and I never saw it fail. Just curious if it would have any impact on that or if my issue is just Win 7 being new.

Also my RAID 0 config is ran on ICH10R controller. My other drives are on the same controller. I was told optical drives shouldnt be ran on this when the controller is in Raid Mode? I haven't had any issues but did notice some CD's I cant boot from when in this mode and must go to AHCI. Should the Intel Matrix Storage Manager be installed for Win 7?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copyright*


What if your running Raid 0 Intel SSD's? Should this be bumped up also? I get this weird issue with windows 7 that upon a reboot will tell me windows failed to start correctly blah blah.. but it didnt because I just watched the boot and I never saw it fail. Just curious if it would have any impact on that or if my issue is just Win 7 being new.

Also my RAID 0 config is ran on ICH10R controller. My other drives are on the same controller. I was told optical drives shouldnt be ran on this when the controller is in Raid Mode? I haven't had any issues but did notice some CD's I cant boot from when in this mode and must go to AHCI. *Should the Intel Matrix Storage Manager be installed for Win 7?*


I would guess and say yes, bump up the *ICH*
As i think the bump is to compensate for the higher data load









As for the "Intel Matrix Storage Manager" and Windows 7, I would treat 7 the same as Vista


----------



## Copyright

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


I would guess and say yes, bump up the *ICH*
As i think the bump is to compensate for the higher data load









As for the "Intel Matrix Storage Manager" and Windows 7, I would treat 7 the same as Vista










I installed it on Vista.. not sure if it makes a difference or not. Ill give it a shot!


----------



## B7ADE

Hi guys, I'm using a UD3R and I've been trying everything to get my Quad upto 3.6 but for some reason, it does not want to. Here are my current settings which took me a good day to get to, any ideas will be appreciated.










Thanks!


----------



## NoGuru

B7ADE your MCH is a little low. PLL is high. Have you tested for your max FSB?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


I would guess and say yes, bump up the *ICH*
As i think the bump is to compensate for the higher data load









As for the "Intel Matrix Storage Manager" and Windows 7, I would treat 7 the same as Vista










Yeah i also treat win7 and vista as the same. When i look for drivers, i download windows vista 64-bit versions with windows 7. usually works with no install issue's.


----------



## NoGuru

Look I'm having a thread party.










































:drunke n:



































:heyy ou:







For my 1,600th post.


----------



## Copyright

OK, I need your help. Where in device manager does it show the gigabyte controller? I cant get my eSATA drive to recognize without having to reboot the machine and power it on. This was working great in Windows Vista. Can someone please look in device manager for that controller? I have mine set to AHCI like I did before and no luck.


----------



## dennyb

Not sure if this is what you need ,but here you go

Also look under IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers

Also look under


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


B7ADE your MCH is a little low. PLL is high. Have you tested for your max FSB?


OK, right now I bumped the MCH to 1.32 and lowered the PLL to 1.61. now im gonna run prime to see if its stable or not while varnishing my house cabinets =D. Btw congrats on ur 1600th post!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
OK, right now I bumped the MCH to 1.32 and lowered the PLL to 1.61. now im gonna run prime to see if its stable or not while varnishing my house cabinets =D. Btw congrats on ur 1600th post!!

Thanks, you can drop your PLL down to around 1.57 and try 1.28 for your MCH.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Look I'm having a thread party.










































:drunke n:



































:heyy ou:







For my 1,600th post.

YYYeeeeeaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























Nice one mate, keep posting dude!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
OK, I need your help. Where in device manager does it show the gigabyte controller? I cant get my eSATA drive to recognize without having to reboot the machine and power it on. This was working great in Windows Vista. Can someone please look in device manager for that controller? I have mine set to AHCI like I did before and no luck.

Try Disconnecting the eSata cables --then reconnect them to force windows to recognize and install the drivers


----------



## Copyright

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Try Disconnecting the eSata cables --then reconnect them to force windows to recognize and install the drivers

I will give that a shot. I can't find where in device manager to pull up the Gigabyte AHCI driver to actually see its driver version. I can't find a new one on the Gigabyte site all though there is a newer board that has a Gigabyte driver for win7... not sure if compatable.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
I will give that a shot. I can't find where in device manager to pull up the Gigabyte AHCI driver to actually see its driver version. I can't find a new one on the Gigabyte site all though there is a newer board that has a Gigabyte driver for win7... not sure if compatable.

Here is something else to try---If you installed all of the Gigabyte drivers from the Ga cd at one time, it can cause problems. Reinstall the drivers from disc ---one at a time


----------



## Copyright

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Here is something else to try---If you installed all of the Gigabyte drivers from the Ga cd at one time, it can cause problems. Reinstall the drivers from disc ---one at a time

This is Windows 7... I didn't use any off the CD. I always download the latest drivers. Whats weird is it works fine if I am not hot swapping it. I was able to hotswap it fine in Vista.


----------



## dennyb

Maybe it is a Windows 7 issue then. At any rate if installing from the disc or the Gigabyte driver site does not work,and reconnecting in another port does not do it, then I am lost.

Grishka will be here shortly. We always let him handle the tough problems. That guy is a walking encycl--encyclo----book


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks, you can drop your PLL down to around 1.57 and try 1.28 for your MCH.



Did that, then primed failed(from what the log tells me it wa after all the four cores passed 8K self test, I use small FFTs)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Did that, then primed failed(from what the log tells me it wa after all the four cores passed 8K self test, I use small FFTs)


That's odd. Nether one should have much effect on small ftts. Do you know what your max limit's for the chip are, volt's temp?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That's odd. Nether one should have much effect on small ftts. Do you know what your max limit's for the chip are, volt's temp?


Volts for Q6600 G0=1.55
tj max=90 C---Max allowable temp =either 71.4 C or 72.4 --I forget which


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Volts for Q6600 G0=1.55
tj max=90 C---Max allowable temp =either 71.4 C or 72.4 --I forget which


Thanks denny.
B7ADE have you established your highest FSB? And do you know your VID?


----------



## B7ADE

havent tried for the higest fsb yet, will try now and the vid is *drum roll* =/ 1.325(boo)

One thing I noticed, when I set the static tRead value from Auto to 10 the time it for prime to fail increased by a lot. Maybe this is a hint to my issue?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


havent tried for the higest fsb yet, will try now and the vid is *drum roll* =/ 1.325(boo)

One thing I noticed, when I set the static tRead value from Auto to 10 the time it for prime to fail increased by a lot. Maybe this is a hint to my issue?


Holy $hit that is a high VID. Yeah try loosening your timmings. To get your high FSB drop the multi down the raise FSB to it does not boot and make sure your term is cranked up which it already is.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Holy $hit that is a high VID. Yeah try loosening your timmings. To get your high FSB drop the multi down the raise FSB to it does not boot and make sure your term is cranked up which it already is.

k the highest i could get at at and boot into windows is 440.


----------



## davidmoore

Anyone else having issues with their board dying? I just ordered my 3rd board. The first was DOA and the second lasted many months, overclocked my e6600 to 3.3ghz, then installed my q9550 at factory speeds and 4 days later, board dies.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *davidmoore* 
Anyone else having issues with their board dying? I just ordered my 3rd board. The first was DOA and the second lasted many months, overclocked my e6600 to 3.3ghz, then installed my q9550 at factory speeds and 4 days later, board dies.

Hi








DOA, well it sucks but what can ya do!

But for the second board that "lasted many months" then to die in 4 days when you changed the CPU, does sound like you killed it


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


k the highest i could get at at and boot into windows is 440.


OK good we know it will go a least that high. Will you fill out the MIT form in Grish or dennyb's signature this way we can change volts for you on the fly.


----------



## B7ADE

here it is :


----------



## dennyb

Not trying to interfere(well,maybe I am)But it is possible that you are overvolting for that FSB and getting a dirty signal. If you want ,bump the FSB to 400, Leave V-core ,Term ,and MCH Core alone ---set all other voltages to "normal". See how long it holds in Prime

edit: NoG, I finally booted into windows at 525 FSB---x7


----------



## BradleyW

DOA? I once had a doa with my first ep45-ud3p. (I caused it to become DOA and i still gotten a replacement)

What TV show is my avatar from, British, Americans and Canadians should know it! British TV show from 1967-68. Big in Canada years later!

Rep to who gets it correct.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Not trying to interfere(well,maybe I am)But it is possible that you are overvolting for that FSB and getting a dirty signal. If you want ,bump the FSB to 400, Leave V-core ,Term ,and MCH Core alone ---set all other voltages to "normal". See how long it holds in Prime

edit: NoG, I finally booted into windows at 525 FSB---x7



when you say, leave them alone, do you mean to put them to auto or keep them at the setting I have right now?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


when you say, leave them alone, do you mean to put them to auto or keep them at the setting I have right now?


I meant the setting you have now--I see NoGuru is here --wait for his input


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Not trying to interfere(well,maybe I am)But it is possible that you are overvolting for that FSB and getting a dirty signal. If you want ,bump the FSB to 400, Leave V-core ,Term ,and MCH Core alone ---set all other voltages to "normal". See how long it holds in Prime

edit: NoG, I finally booted into windows at 525 FSB---x7


Nice denny









Could be overvolting.

Here is a few suggestions on the mit.

Edit: got to go but be back laterz.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


DOA? I once had a doa with my first ep45-ud3p. (I caused it to become DOA and i still gotten a replacement)

What TV show is my avatar from, British, Americans and Canadians should know it! British TV show from 1967-68. Big in Canada years later!

Rep to who gets it correct.


The Prisoner!


----------



## BradleyW

Could the overvolting cause overheating on area's of the motherbaord? What CPU and speed are we at here? I know a lot about instability. Ive been through it all. 1 year of instability i once had. bad times.

B7ADE! well done! Rep+


----------



## B7ADE

Wewt! thanks, now im gonna do all the suggested solutions.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Wewt! thanks, now im gonna do all the suggested solutions.


Good Luck. I hope the board starts to run smooth for you. PC problems are the worst things ever.


----------



## Copyright

Only way I can get my external to work as hot swap is to unplug it every time and plug it back in... wont work by turning the enclosure on like it did before. Maybe something changed with this updated bios or is a Win7 issue.


----------



## toricred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
DOA? I once had a doa with my first ep45-ud3p. (I caused it to become DOA and i still gotten a replacement)

What TV show is my avatar from, British, Americans and Canadians should know it! British TV show from 1967-68. Big in Canada years later!

Rep to who gets it correct.


That would be The Prisoner. Awesome show.

Edit: Guess I was too late. The star was Patrick McGoohan who also directed and I believe created.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
OK, I need your help. Where in device manager does it show the gigabyte controller? I cant get my eSATA drive to recognize without having to reboot the machine and power it on. This was working great in Windows Vista. Can someone please look in device manager for that controller? I have mine set to AHCI like I did before and no luck.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
I will give that a shot. I can't find where in device manager to pull up the Gigabyte AHCI driver to actually see its driver version. I can't find a new one on the Gigabyte site all though there is a newer board that has a Gigabyte driver for win7... not sure if compatable.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
Only way I can get my external to work as hot swap is to unplug it every time and plug it back in... wont work by turning the enclosure on like it did before. Maybe something changed with this updated bios or is a Win7 issue.

Copy, I think I read something recently about Win 7 not functioning properly with some eSata externals, but can't remember where... probably Sept. CPU Magazine. I will check a few things out and see what I can see, though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Hi








DOA, well it sucks but what can ya do!

But for the second board that "lasted many months" then to die in 4 days when you changed the CPU, does sound like you killed it









Agreed


----------



## grishkathefool

Ok, here is the location of the Jmicron (Gigabyte) Sata ports in Device Manager. This is with the Jmicron Ports Enabled in AHCI mode.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Oh, mine is different


----------



## Blooregard

I'm getting a EP45-UD3P soon and I was just wondering is there a lot of differences between the revisions. Thanks.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blooregard* 
I'm getting a EP45-UD3P soon and I was just wondering is there a lot of differences between the revisions. Thanks.

Well I know. Rev 1.0 has pushpins holding the NB, SB coolers on, and Rev 1.1 uses screws


----------



## B7ADE

noticed something odd, when i push up on my heatsink(towards the top of my case) at a precise point the temps are about 5 degrees lower on 2 cores(#0 and #1). Now i want to get this problem out of here before I do anything else. Will post this on the cooling Sub Forums later.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
noticed something odd, when i push up on my heatsink(towards the top of my case) at a precise point the temps are about 5 degrees lower on 2 cores(#0 and #1). Now i want to get this problem out of here before I do anything else. Will post this on the cooling Sub Forums later.

Do you have the back bracket on? And can you tighten it?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Do you have the back bracket on? And can you tighten it?


the back bracket is on and its tightened all the way.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


the back bracket is on and its tightened all the way.


Might have to make a harness to hold up the sink. I know if I had to do it for better temps it would look like a puppet show in my case.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Might have to make a harness to hold up the sink. I know if I had to do it for better temps it would look like a puppet show in my case.










I gettin me a ticket--Pirates n' puppets..$2.00


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I gettin me a ticket--Pirates n' puppets..$2.00


Shoot denny, kids get in free


----------



## denrocks2

What pisses me off is that there are no good 775 sli boards.... all crossfire :swearing:


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denrocks2*


What pisses me off is that there are no good 775 sli boards.... all crossfire :swearing:


Why so you have SLI right now?


----------



## dennyb

I would be upgrading that monitor before I worried about SLI. But then again I only have a 4830


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denrocks2* 
What pisses me off is that there are no good 775 sli boards.... all crossfire :swearing:

Maybe i should sig that









What about the 790i motherboards


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Maybe i should sig that









What about the 790i motherboards









Right on brother.
Oh what the h3ll are you doing up this late?


----------



## denrocks2

There are tons of good crossfire boards but for SLI there is just the 7x0i series, that's unacceptable!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denrocks2* 
There are tons of good crossfire boards but for SLI there is just the 7x0i series, that's unacceptable!

I would trade SLI for Crossfire just to have this board, it loves me


----------



## denrocks2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I would trade SLI for Crossfire just to have this board, it loves me









That's what i'm going to do, because this board is just so good.... and there isn't a guarrantee that a 790i will live up to my overclocking expectations...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denrocks2* 
There are tons of good crossfire boards but for SLI there is just the 7x0i series, that's unacceptable!

I must admit, I would like a *UD3Sli*







But they don't make one









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Right on brother.
Oh what the h3ll are you doing up this late?

You're right, I must go back to my Coffin soon


----------



## B7ADE

Well, I would love a SLI UD3 Board too.

And for the HS issue, im going to lap it like, tommorow morning. Wish me luck XD and btw NoGuru I think the VTT of 1.3 seems to be working, I thinks its my overvolting/overheating cpu what was being the problem and lets hope that heat issue is fixed tomorrow.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Well, I would love a SLI UD3 Board too.

And for the HS issue, im going to lap it like, tommorow morning. Wish me luck XD and btw NoGuru I think the VTT of 1.3 seems to be working, I thinks its my overvolting/overheating cpu what was being the problem and lets hope that heat issue is fixed tomorrow.


Hope so, see ya tomorrow.


----------



## MADMAX22

Well heres my ol X3220 (Q6600) B3. This thing is a oven so it stays at a lower oc overall. It could probably do 3.5 or 3.6 but I cant run any higher vcore due to temps. Even on water cooling.

With some help from Bae3wolf I used his template to get these settings. They tested fft 8hrs stable and blend stable and Ive been folding on them with no issue. Intel burn test is out of the question due to the heat this chip makes.

Any pointers or suggestions welcome.

Code:


Code:


CPU = X3220 (Q6600) B3
Motherboard = 1.1
BIOS Version = F9b
Ram = Gskill PQ 2x2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 7
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.22

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 460
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00d
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 920
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 12
tRFC.................................: 62
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: auto 
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.40v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.34v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.61v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.888v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.848v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.05v
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.02v
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.02v
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.02v


----------



## NoGuru

I would run the MCH frequency latch at 400, your PLL seems high, and you MCH is a little high.
Have you tried to lower your volts on any of them?


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I would run the MCH frequency latch at 400, your PLL seems high, and you MCH is a little high.
Have you tried to lower your volts on any of them?


Yeah actually I ended up raising those to that voltage to get a little better stability. Im not sure if they are to high as this chip maxes out fsb at 490. Its running at 460 now so not sure if that plays into it.

Ill try the mch latch thing and see if maybe I can play with some of the voltages after that. Thanks.


----------



## hometoast

Here's my 4.00 Ghz. Longer stability testing now..
I load up at a max of 66C on two of the cores. It is quite warm in the room though.

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550 
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = F10e
Ram = 4x1G HZ

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00 Ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.35000
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.280
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.3
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.200
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

So I tried same settings and 483 Mhz for a 4.1 Ghz overclock. It froze at "starting windows" and then went in to the reboot cycle. I dropped it back to 471.

I'm thinking more VTT


----------



## NoGuru

hometoast for sure you need more VTT.


----------



## MADMAX22

Noguru what are your thoughts on the f10 bios for q6600 cpus. I never bothered updating my f9b bios for my version 1.1 and 65nm. THink its a good idea or is the f9 still better for 65nm


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Well I know. Rev 1.0 has pushpins holding the NB, SB coolers on, and Rev 1.1 uses screws









Unless you have an earlier Rev. 1.1 like mine, which has NB screws and pushpins on the rest of the lot.


----------



## Copyright

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Ok, here is the location of the Jmicron (Gigabyte) Sata ports in Device Manager. This is with the Jmicron Ports Enabled in AHCI mode.










Hmm I dont have that on mine. One problem is Windows installed the controller instead of me using one from gigabytes site. I could not find a windows 7 controller on their site. My esata works if I unhook the Esata cable and plug it back in. Just turning the device on and off isnt working like it used to in Vista. Real bummer. Let me know if you find out anything. I am still looking as well.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Noguru what are your thoughts on the f10 bios for q6600 cpus. I never bothered updating my f9b bios for my version 1.1 and 65nm. THink its a good idea or is the f9 still better for 65nm


I would try F10e. A lot of the Quad owners have notice slightly lower volts and more stability from it. I am running at 4.5 GHz rock solid with it.


----------



## MADMAX22

Noguru do you have a download link for that bios. I dont think the front page has benn updated in a while.


----------



## NoGuru

Here ya go
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Noguru do you have a download link for that bios. I dont think the front page has benn updated in a while.

F10e Here ......







...damned arthritis.


----------



## NoGuru

LOL yeah I get the Bios page from your sig Dryad, very useful.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
F10e Here ......







...damned arthritis.

Brains have arthritis







----no need to reply--I already know the answer


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
F10e Here ......







...damned arthritis.

I don't think your slow, I just think I'm fast


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Here's my 4.00 Ghz. Longer stability testing now..
I load up at a max of 66C on two of the cores. It is quite warm in the room though.

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550 
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = F10e
Ram = 4x1G HZ

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00 Ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo---standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto---disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled---I use it
CPU Vcore............................: 1.35000
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.280---1.30/1.32
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto
                                                  Try "normal" for any settings now on auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.3
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.200
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

So I tried same settings and 483 Mhz for a 4.1 Ghz overclock. It froze at "starting windows" and then went in to the reboot cycle. I dropped it back to 471.

I'm thinking more VTT

so am I


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Brains have arthritis







----no need to reply--I already know the answer


When you sit on them all day, yeah....


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I don't think your slow, I just think I'm fast









Faster than sonic?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
That would be The Prisoner. Awesome show.

Edit: Guess I was too late. The star was Patrick McGoohan who also directed and I believe created.

I gave you rep for that. Your information is spot on mate. It is my second best tv show.


----------



## dennyb

Another one---she really likes those Klondike Bars,Dryad
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=679036


----------



## Dryadsoul

I think Sergio lit a fire......


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I gave you rep for that. Your information is spot on mate. It is my second best tv show.









#1 would be Red Dwarf for me mate.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
Hmm I dont have that on mine. One problem is Windows installed the controller instead of me using one from gigabytes site. I could not find a windows 7 controller on their site. My esata works if I unhook the Esata cable and plug it back in. Just turning the device on and off isnt working like it used to in Vista. Real bummer. Let me know if you find out anything. I am still looking as well.

I have to ask the obvious. Did you Enable the Onboard Sata and select AHCI for Onboard Sata in BIOS? Also, have you ever installed or enabled the Intel AHCI drivers- I don't think it matters and I don't remember how I did it either- but I thought I'd ask. Also, like I said, I could swear that I recently read something about it being a known Win7 issue. I googled it real quick and got several hits. Here is one of them that I looked at.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
so am I

I agree with dennyb, bump your vTT to 1.3 and retest.


----------



## davidmoore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Hi








DOA, well it sucks but what can ya do!

But for the second board that "lasted many months" then to die in 4 days when you changed the CPU, does sound like you killed it









How so? I wasn't overclocking or anything. I reset the CMOS so it was completely factory settings. Also, RealTemp didn't show anything crazy after I had it installed.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *davidmoore* 
*How so?* I wasn't overclocking or anything. I reset the CMOS so it was completely factory settings. Also, RealTemp didn't show anything crazy after I had it installed.

Hi








This is in no way a pop at you








But look at the facts! "Lasted many months, then dies 4 day after you pull it all apart









How?
idk! But if you had the board out to change the CPU cooler, it could have got damaged!
It could have got damaged putting the cooler on!
Could have been Static Shock








The list goes on









Or, it could have just died!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
#1 would be Red Dwarf for me mate.









I never got into that for some reason.


----------



## toricred

Then what is your #1? Prisoner is mine.


----------



## BradleyW

I think HOUSE M.D. might be my best TV show however i think over time, the prisoner might make its way to number 1! It is a fantastic show. it was not that big in the UK at the time. It took off in USA and CA but not the UK. people in the UK did not understand the complex story and they would not be able to take it in that the government can be corrupt and in on things.

I am now tired after that.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I think HOUSE M.D. might be my best TV show however i think over time, the prisoner might make its way to number 1! It is a fantastic show. it was not that big in the UK at the time. It took off in USA and CA but not the UK. people in the UK did not understand the complex story and they would not be able to take it in that the government can be corrupt and in on things.

I am now tired after that.
































But thankfully our children (Brads Gen) are explaining it to us









We just weren't ready


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*































But thankfully our children (Brads Gen) are explaining it to us









We just weren't ready










Lol, i copied what my parent told me about this tv show. I too, needed help understanding lol.


----------



## toricred

You are number 6. Be seeing you.


----------



## BradleyW

I am not a number, i am a... dam, i forget the line, Can someone help me.


----------



## toricred

The line is "I am not a number, I am a free man."

I'm the new number 2.


----------



## BradleyW

I thought it was, i am not a number, i am a free human being? Oh well, i cannot remember that episode too well. I love that white ball. How did they make it move? I saw no strings or people inside it.


----------



## toricred

They weren't that politically correct back then. It was definitely free man.

The white ball (Rover) was a weather balloon. I think they moved it by simply using strong fans or something underneath it.


----------



## BradleyW

Maybe, hey take a look at this. I think they should leave a good TV show alone.
http://www.portmeirion-village.com/c...=8;ID=88;lID=1


----------



## ACHILEE5

I was a cool show








On topic








How's your *UD3P*









How long till ya expect your GFX Back


----------



## BradleyW

I should hear something on Tuesday by number 6 who works at ebuyer.com. They will either give me the XXX in return or my money backto buy the XXX as a replacement.







My UD3P is fine thankfully.

be seeing you.


----------



## ACHILEE5

I got a new Case for my *UD3R*


----------



## BradleyW

I purchased my XFX card from a strange seller. I got a picture of him before i left.

edit: Nice case. I never saw that you had the R version of the UD3

edit: Is that a WD mybook i can see on that picture mate? I have one as well


----------



## BradleyW

Good night everyone.

be seeing you.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I purchased my XFX card from a strange seller. I got a picture of him before i left.

edit: Nice case. I never saw that you had the R version of the UD3

edit: Is that a WD mybook i can see on that picture mate? I have one as well










"R" for Race









1TB My Book









Lovin the case









"Strange seller"









night Brad


----------



## toricred

I can't believe they're going to try to remake the show. Worse yet is that it's not even in the same location. I hope they at least got McGoohan's input for the show before he passed away in January.

Nice seller. Did it provide a good price and is he following you now?


----------



## NoGuru

OMG denny that is a MAGA impressive OC


----------



## NoGuru

Ok friends and animals. Looking for some advice. I was able to boot into windows at 4.87 but Blue screened before CPU-Z could open.

Please take a look at my template and give me suggestions on where I should tweak and if anything looks off.

Edit: Sorry for the double post but that was 12 hours ago.


----------



## dennyb

Maybe this
CPU = E8400
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = F10e
Ram = 
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 542

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 542
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Disabled-----? why not 100?
Advance Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 50ps
MCH Clock skew.......................: 150ps
DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333----------maybe 400 would be better
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:
Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 6
tRCD .............................................: 7
tRP............................................... ..: 7
tRAS.............................................. : 20---changing ram timings did not help for me

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:
tWTR..........................................:
tWR............................................:
tRFC...........................................:
tRTP...........................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.48
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.46
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.59
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: .909
MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.34-----get into the 1.40+ on this
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: .864
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............:
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............:
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: Auto
DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.16-----YES
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............:
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:


----------



## MADMAX22

Noguru I agree with denny, loosen the mch latch to 400.

I assume your going for the highest cpu speed you can get right?

Do you have any 2x1sets of ram laying around that can do some nice high speeds. This could probably help quit a bit.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Ok friends and animals. Looking for some advice. I was able to boot into windows at 4.87 but Blue screened before CPU-Z could open.

Please take a look at my template and give me suggestions on where I should tweak and if anything looks off.

Edit: Sorry for the double post but that was 12 hours ago.


4.87GHz? I don't think anyone has ever got a stable 4.87Ghz with a E8600. I hope you get it stable mate. What are your temps like?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


"R" for Race









1TB My Book









Lovin the case









"Strange seller"









night Brad




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I can't believe they're going to try to remake the show. Worse yet is that it's not even in the same location. I hope they at least got McGoohan's input for the show before he passed away in January.

Nice seller. Did it provide a good price and is he following you now?


I hope they do not remake the show. I think remakes can sometimes destroy classic shows and the newer versions are never as good. They should leave a classic show like this alone. I was thinking of getting the box set collection. It was a shame a second series was not done during the late 60's. It was cancelled due to stupid Brits not understanding the storyline. They would also not be able to understand and take it in that the government is capable of doing such a thing to a person, just like they did with number 6. Yeah, the seller is on my back garden, hiding in the greenhouse. it wants to take me to a strange island full of XFX 4890 Graphics cards. The cards are numbered! I purchased card 6!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Maybe this
CPU = E8400
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = F10e
Ram = 
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 542

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 542
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Disabled-----? why not 100? Just to see who was paying attention

Advance Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 50ps
MCH Clock skew.......................: 150ps
DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333----------maybe 400 would be better.....tried but 333 seemed to work better..weird huh? 
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:
Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 6
tRCD .............................................: 7
tRP............................................... ..: 7
tRAS.............................................. : 20---changing ram timings did not help for me ......stock is 555-15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:
tWTR..........................................:
tWR............................................:
tRFC...........................................:
tRTP...........................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.48
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.46
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.59
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: .909
MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.34-----get into the 1.40+ on this....Humm super high MCH, will give it a try








MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: .864
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............:
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............:
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: Auto
DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.16-----YES
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............:
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:


Alright high MCH, will give it a try. $hit won't have time untill Mon or Tues.

My sticks will do 1150, but I forgot I should pull two of them out.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Alright high MCH, will give it a try. $hit won't have time untill Mon or Tues.

My sticks will do 1150, but I forgot I should pull two of them out.


Isen't that MCH voltage a little too high? I thought the limit is 1.3volts?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Isen't that MCH voltage a little too high? I thought the limit is 1.3volts?


Technically there is no limit. But yes it is high but when going for high clocks crank them V's up. Whatever it takes to get into windows


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Technically there is no limit. But yes it is high but when going for high clocks crank them V's up. Whatever it takes to get into windows









And once in windows, you need even more voltage for stability right? lol. Good Luck if you "crank them up". Just be careful not to destroy the Northbridge area.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
And once in windows, you need even more voltage for stability right? lol. Good Luck if you "crank them up". Just be careful not to destroy the Northbridge area.

Not for stability. Just for benching. I have yet to see anyone go this high on air


----------



## BradleyW

If i benched at such a high speed, i would feel depreased that i would never get those speeds again at a stable perk anyway.


----------



## mckbtr

I just upgraded this morning to a Q9550 and am semi stable @ 4.25 500x8.5
I can run OCCT for 1 hour and some minutes before Freeze
no failed core just freeze every time

my E8400 was stable @ 4.25 500x8.5 and never froze during OC Quest
just failed cores

here is how it is setup

CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = F10e
Ram = 8 GB kingston hyperx

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: .5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.250

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advance Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 5
tRP............................................... ..: 5
tRAS.............................................. : 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:4
tWTR..........................................:4
tWR............................................:6
tRFC...........................................:52
tRTP...........................................:4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore................................: 1.38
CPU Termination....................: 1.36
CPU PLL....................................: 1.59
CPU Referen............................:0 .80

MCH Core........................: 1.36
MCH Reference...........: 0.80
MCH/DRAM Ref.............0.900
ICH I/O..............................1.500V
ICH Core..........................1.100V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage..............: 2.04
DRAM Termination......0.900V
Channel A Reference 0.900V
Channel B Reference 0.900V


----------



## dennyb

@mckbtr---the only thing I would do is raise V-core a bump or two -until stable. Leave other voltages as they are. I don't know about your adv tim ctrl ,stock works for me

maybe reduce MCH Core to 1.32


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@mckbtr---the only thing I would do is raise V-core a bump or two -until stable. Leave other voltages as they are. I don't know about your adv tim ctrl ,stock works for me

maybe reduce MCH Core to 1.32


Excactly what I was going to say


----------



## NrGx

These motherboards are beyond godlike. I remember how it felt when I got my P35-DS3L and plugged my E2160 into it...well this was even more amazing. I am stable at 471 FSB after just 5 restarts. I went 400, 450, 471 and that's it. Just brilliant.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


These motherboards are beyond godlike. I remember how it felt when I got my P35-DS3L and plugged my E2160 into it...well this was even more amazing. I am stable at 471 FSB after just 5 restarts. I went 400, 450, 471 and that's it. Just brilliant.


Yeah makes it easy. welcome to the thread


----------



## SgtHop

I just purchased mine off Newegg, and am awaiting its epicness. I got it open box though, would that come with the I/O back plate?


----------



## mckbtr

anything less than 1.34 Nb freezes within 20 sec even if i up Vcore


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I just purchased mine off Newegg, and am awaiting its epicness. I got it open box though, would that come with the I/O back plate?


I don't think so. Maybe, but it's not guaranteed.

From Newegg, "Please note: the pictures displayed here are from the manufacturer's retail package version of this product. "Open Box" products have been tested only to ensure basic functionality, and may not include all the accessories seen here", accessories in this case refering to the I/O plate, cables, manual...


----------



## SgtHop

Damn. What inconvenience. Guess I'll be giving Gigabyte a call.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mckbtr*


anything less than 1.34 Nb freezes within 20 sec even if i up Vcore


Running 8 Gb of ram needs a bit more than for 4. What are the DRAM manu specs for your Rams? Is it 2.1Volts? Whatever it is give it the max that the manufacturer prescribes. If you are low on that voltage,that may be the problem


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Damn. What inconvenience. Guess I'll be giving Gigabyte a call.


It will either come with every cable or nothing at all. I/O backplates are not needed but i would prefer to use one. It just helps mount the motherboard a little when your plugging hardware into the back of it. The backplate kind of stops the motherboard from wobble-ing about i guess. Take a look on ebay or the gigabyte site. You should be able to find a IO back plate hopefully.


----------



## SgtHop

I just sent them an email, we'll see what they have to say. I don't want all that extra dust getting all up in my board.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I just sent them an email, we'll see what they have to say. I don't want all that extra dust getting all up in my board.


Your right. Good Luck. I will keep a look out for you as well just in case.


----------



## SgtHop

Sweet deal, thanks man.


----------



## BradleyW

No probs mate.


----------



## mckbtr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Running 8 Gb of ram needs a bit more than for 4. What are the DRAM manu specs for your Rams? Is it 2.1Volts? Whatever it is give it the max that the manufacturer prescribes. If you are low on that voltage,that may be the problem


Specs say 2.2v so i will give that a try but never needed that much for the 
e8400 @ 500 fsb so i have leaveing mem where it worked before

Thanks


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I just sent them an email, we'll see what they have to say. I don't want all that extra dust getting all up in my board.

As long as you have a positive pressure in your case which helps overall with dust then you shouldnt have any more coming in the back where the io sheild goes.

Ive gotten several open box boards and occasionally they will come with a few things, like io sheild and such and sometimes with everything.


----------



## BradleyW

So yeah, you could get a I/O. No reason not to. I hope you do get one.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Hey Brad, I'm at the top of the Prime95 league


----------



## SgtHop

If I do, then I very well may end up with two, lol. But, I believe that I've got positive pressure. I've seen aerodynamics do strange things, though.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Hey Brad, I'm at the top of the Prime95 league









Could i win with my Q6600 at 3.6ghz?


----------



## ACHILEE5

33% or more, so yes you're at 50%


----------



## BradleyW

I can hit 3.8 with blend!! hahahha!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


These motherboards are beyond godlike. I remember how it felt when I got my P35-DS3L and plugged my E2160 into it...well this was even more amazing. I am stable at 471 FSB after just 5 restarts. I went 400, 450, 471 and that's it. Just brilliant.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


If I do, then I very well may end up with two, lol. But, I believe that I've got positive pressure. I've seen aerodynamics do strange things, though.


I don't think that a case can be positive or negative in regards to pressure. The fact of the matter is Air goes in - Air goes out. Case Fans aren't strong enough to overcome pressurization. So, if you have more CFM going in then the exhaust fans will be pushed along to accomdate and vice versa. The net CFM out should, in theory, equal the net CFM in. That is, of course, unless you have fans that are able to resist the push or pull of the air flow. To test this, take an unpowered case fan and blow on it. If it moves then it is subject to the flow of air; if it doesn't, then its motor has a high enough inertia as to allow it to resist the flow of air.

Buildings are able to have positive and negative air flow because they have very substantial motors pushing and pulling air through well controlled systems. Cases are not buildings.

The only things you can do to keep down on dust are 1) keep the area around your rig clean, 2) Use dust filters, and 3) uh.... I can't think of a 3.

Edit: I guess that you can choke the flow of Air outward, if you have a substantial difference in total AREA (not CFM) of fan openings. But as for choking inward flow, I don't know. If you have several large fans sucking air in but only some small fans taking air out, then you will choke down the flow outward; but, if you had several large fans blowing out, I think that the air pressure outside the case would help pull air in through the intake fans, irregardless of the intake opening size.

Of course, I might just be full of dookie.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I can hit 3.8 with blend!! hahahha!


way to go Brad!!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Of course, I might just be full of dookie.


Well, you have opened up a can of worms there









The only difference i find when running negative pressure over positive is the dust builds up on all the openings on the case!
But on Positive pressure, it only builds up by my fans! 
So if using fan filters, positive pressure is the way to go


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Well, you have opened up a can of worms there









The only difference i find when running negative pressure over positive is the dust builds up on all the openings on the case!
But on Positive pressure, it only builds up by my fans! 
So if using fan filters, positive pressure is the way to go




















yup


----------



## ACHILEE5

lol


----------



## B7ADE

hey guys, im back, after some tweaking a my current settings I start to get a prime(small fft's) error on the last core(#3) and its the same one everytime. About 30 seconds ish I get a Result was _____ expected was ____ error. Heres the settings im on









Any ideas on how to resolve this?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*











I don't think that a case can be positive or negative in regards to pressure. The fact of the matter is Air goes in - Air goes out. Case Fans aren't strong enough to overcome pressurization. So, if you have more CFM going in then the exhaust fans will be pushed along to accomdate and vice versa. The net CFM out should, in theory, equal the net CFM in. That is, of course, unless you have fans that are able to resist the push or pull of the air flow. To test this, take an unpowered case fan and blow on it. If it moves then it is subject to the flow of air; if it doesn't, then its motor has a high enough inertia as to allow it to resist the flow of air.

*Buildings are able to have positive and negative air flow because they have very substantial motors pushing and pulling air through well controlled systems. Cases are not buildings.*

The only things you can do to keep down on dust are 1) keep the area around your rig clean, 2) Use dust filters, and 3) uh.... I can't think of a 3.

Edit: I guess that you can choke the flow of Air outward, if you have a substantial difference in total AREA (not CFM) of fan openings. But as for choking inward flow, I don't know. If you have several large fans sucking air in but only some small fans taking air out, then you will choke down the flow outward; but, if you had several large fans blowing out, I think that the air pressure outside the case would help pull air in through the intake fans, irregardless of the intake opening size.

Of course, I might just be full of dookie.


Without acting like a child i tried not to expose your talking rubbish but have it your own way!

So, you have seen buildings with better air flow than my case








Mate, people would be blown through the building








Yes I'm am talking Scale, but you have too!
Get real


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


hey guys, im back, after some tweaking a my current settings I start to get a prime(small fft's) error on the last core(#3) and its the same one everytime. About 30 seconds ish I get a Result was _____ expected was ____ error. Heres the settings im on









Any ideas on how to resolve this?


Bring PLL down to 1.57
Bring Term up to 1.400----maybe 1 more if that does not stableize

If still not stable then bump MCH Core up 1--but I don't think you will have to


----------



## B7ADE

did the first step, Pll at 1.57, VTT at 1.40 BSOD at 40ish second error code of 0x124
then put the VTT to1.42 and NB to 1.30, BSOD at 1 minute, error code of 0x124

now with that correlation of time prime lasts vs VTT im gonna try Vtt of 1.44


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 

Any ideas on how to resolve this?

Did you check Round off Checking, under Advanced Tab?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
did the first step, Pll at 1.57, VTT at 1.40 BSOD at 40ish second error code of 0x124
then put the VTT to1.42 and NB to 1.30, BSOD at 1 minute, error code of 0x124

now with that correlation of time prime lasts vs VTT im gonna try Vtt of 1.44

More V-core is in order as well---Is your ram speed ok?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Did you check Round off Checking, under Advanced Tab?

round off checking is checked

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
More V-core is in order as well---Is your ram speed ok?

Ill try the vcore and what specifically do you mean by if the ram speed is ok?


----------



## mckbtr

well i think i got it it's been 2 1/2 hours and still going
i left all the setting's i already had and just changed Mch Skew to 50ps
and all seems good we will see

Thanks


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
round off checking is checked

Ill try the vcore and what specifically do you mean by if the ram speed is ok?

Run your ram at or below manu specs when clocking the CPU --maybe 333 and 2.00 or 400 and 2.00---take the ram out of the equation until CPU clock is settled

@ mckbtr---DRAM voltage increase help?

edit : yup 1:1


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Run your ram at or below manu specs when clocking the CPU --maybe 333 and 2.00 or 400 and 2.00---take the ram out of the equation until CPU clock is settled

im running my ram with a multi of 2.0D so its 1:1 with FSB(367Mhz) thats what you are implying right?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 

Any ideas on how to resolve this?

Did you check Round off Checking, under Advanced Tab? Dude, your tRFC is WAY HIGH. For 4GB or less RAM you shouldn't need to go above 60.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Without acting like a child i tried not to expose your talking rubbish but have it your own way!

So, you have seen buildings with better air flow than my case








Mate, people would be blown through the building








Yes I'm am talking Scale, but you have too!
Get real









Not better, per say. Like I said, Air flows in - Air flows out. But in a building, engineers can make it so that when the doors open on the ground floor, Air only flows out through them. That is true pressurization. And people wouldn't be blown through the buildings. Once inside, you aren't subject to any flow, other than what is passing through the vents and returns. However, everyone has had the experience of opening the ground floor door of a large building and feeling the air rush out, sometimes helping push the door open, sometimes just a noise, but it is there nonetheless.

All I am saying is that I don't know how it would be possible to prevent dust from entering a case via air pressure. Air must flow into the case and with it dust, except for the use of filters, right? And filters would inhibit flow proportionately to how well they inhibit dust.

OOOOH, I know, if your Flow is significantly high, dust wouldn't have time to settle on the way out. I don't use filters, I have a high Flow Rate through my case, therefore I don't notice large dust buildups inside my case. Once every few weeks I open it up and clean it out with canned air, but it never amounts to much. Is that what you mean by having a High Positive Pressure?

Wasn't trying to start a fight, AC.


----------



## B7ADE

hmm, setting the MCH to 1.46V seems to add a crapload(i mean crapload) of stability. Lets see if i can get someplace with this.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


hmm, setting the MCH to 1.46V seems to add a crapload(i mean crapload) of stability. Lets see if i can get someplace with this.


I think you are on the wrong track now. That much MCH is ok for benching but I think too much otherwise. Some of your other settings are off. Drop MCH back down to 1.32 max for your speed and set all other voltage settings other than V-core -term and MCH to "normal. You might have to load Op defaults to get the board back to the best settings

load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- set DRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
also the boot order will need attention


----------



## SgtHop

Actually, if you have high airflow, dust can still clog a system. It may not settle on the motherboard, per se, but I ran without my filters for a little while. That was a huge mistake, as my heatsink and GPU fans got inundated with dust, to the point where my heatsink wasn't able to function properly. That was right behind a fan, so yes, dust can still get caught right behind a fan. As far as pressures go, you can have a positive/negative pressure in a case, but you may or may not be able to feel the difference. What you feel, though, is not entirely relevant, as dust can get everywhere.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Actually, if you have high airflow, dust can still clog a system. It may not settle on the motherboard, per se, but I ran without my filters for a little while. That was a huge mistake, as my heatsink and GPU fans got inundated with dust, to the point where my heatsink wasn't able to function properly. That was right behind a fan, so yes, dust can still get caught right behind a fan. As far as pressures go, you can have a positive/negative pressure in a case, but you may or may not be able to feel the difference. What you feel, though, is not entirely relevant, as dust can get everywhere.


I can dig that. It would make sense for a lot of reasons why dust might resist the inertia flow and settle on energized components.


----------



## SgtHop

The previous poster mentioned scale, and that is completely correct. You're not wrong, you're just thinking about it in a different way.


----------



## kevindd992002

When you re-apply thermal paste in the NB and SB, are you guys re-using the thermal pads of the MOSFETS? No problem with that?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Wasn't trying to start a fight, AC.


No worries dude.
It was just the silly picture!
But we're good


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


No worries dude.
It was just the silly picture!
But we're good










Nice to see members making friends and helping one another


----------



## richardbb85

coming back to the states tomorrow

dam 17 hrs flight again!!!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


coming back to the states tomorrow

dam 17 hrs flight again!!!


Welcome back and could you lend B7ade a hand with settings for his Q6600?


----------



## kevindd992002

When you re-apply thermal paste in the NB and SB, are you guys re-using the thermal pads of the MOSFETS? No problem with that?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


When you re-apply thermal paste in the NB and SB, are you guys re-using the thermal pads of the MOSFETS? No problem with that?


I have no personal experience with them,but I read a post somewhere on this forum this past week where someone said it was fine as long as they were clean. Makes sense to me.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Welcome back and could you lend B7ade a hand with settings for his Q6600?


so he is having trouble at 3.3ghz?

even at 3.6ghz, i only have to change to 1.39v.

don't really need to touch any other setting til i am at 3.8-3.9ghz


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I have no personal experience with them,but I read a post somewhere on this forum this past week where someone said it was fine as long as they were clean. Makes sense to me.


16 hours blend denny








Mind you, it was you and your settings that got me there








Thanks dude, you're a legend








Now I'm off to play some Racing Games


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


so he is having trouble at 3.3ghz?

even at 3.6ghz, i only have to change to 1.39v.

don't really need to touch any other setting til i am at 3.8-3.9ghz


Ya, NoGuru and myself have been trying to help him But I don't really know that chip well enough to be much help. Was thinking you guys who already worked it out could guide him


----------



## richardbb85

not much to help if he is having trouble at 3.3ghz at 1.50v in bios.....

he should hit 3.6 easily if his mobo is similar to the UD3P


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I have no personal experience with them,but I read a post somewhere on this forum this past week where someone said it was fine as long as they were clean. Makes sense to me.


Oh ok. Lord Xeb suggested me to remove the log plates (Ultra Durable and Gigabyte) from the NB and MOSFET heatsinks since he experienced 10C drop when doing so.

Do most people do that with their UD3Ps?

How do you measure the temp of your NB?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Oh ok. Lord Xeb suggested me to remove the log plates (Ultra Durable and Gigabyte) from the NB and MOSFET heatsinks since he experienced 10C drop when doing so.

Do most people do that with their UD3Ps?

How do you measure the temp of your NB?

I just leave mine stock,so far any way. I may do some after mkt. cooling or rig a fan up in the future,but it has not been a problem for me so far.

By the way, I just clocked another new high today 4.8 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=682631

I was not able to get a new Super Pii score --kept getting errors . Anybody know how to correct that?


----------



## kevindd992002

Where do you get those beta BIOS updates of this board?


----------



## dennyb

here-BIOS and How To Flash http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/


----------



## kevindd992002

Thanks. Why doesn't Gigabyte post these betas on their sites?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Oh ok. Lord Xeb suggested me to remove the log plates (Ultra Durable and Gigabyte) from the NB and MOSFET heatsinks since he experienced 10C drop when doing so.

Do most people do that with their UD3Ps?

How do you measure the temp of your NB?


I have an after market cooler on the NB but I did take the plate of the Mosfetts for better cooling. Not a big deal unless you plan on really pushing the board hard. But you will get better cooling.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have an after market cooler on the NB but I did take the plate of the Mosfetts for better cooling. Not a big deal unless you plan on really pushing the board hard. But you will get better cooling.


Yeah I do plan that actually







Well, can you give me instructions on how you actually remove those plates?

What would be a good after market cooler for the NB and how do you install it in the NB HS?


----------



## kevindd992002

..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Yeah I do plan that actually







Well, can you give me instructions on how you actually remove those plates?

What would be a good after market cooler for the NB and how do you install it in the NB HS?


This is what I have on http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835116018
I like it because it can swing out of the way of large coolers.
The plates can be remove via knife, razor blade of screw driver. They are just held on by thermal tape, so you might want to clean it off after.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This is what I have on http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835116018
I like it because it can swing out of the way of large coolers.
The plates can be remove via knife, razor blade of screw driver. They are just held on by thermal tape, so you might want to clean it off after.


So they are very easy to remove or they require a decent amount of upward force?

I was hoping of using the same heatsink and just add a fan.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


So they are very easy to remove or they require a decent amount of upward force?

I was hoping of using the same heatsink and just add a fan.


If you can install a MOBO you can remove a heatsink








If you want my opinion, just take off the plates. This MOBO does not produce very much heat anyway.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


If you can install a MOBO you can remove a heatsink








If you want my opinion, just take off the plates. This MOBO does not produce very much heat anyway.


Yeah







Are there good NB heatsink coolers out there that would fit with this mobo considering I will be using a Megahelm HSF?


----------



## BradleyW

I got extremely bored without a working 4890 to game on. I just tool my pc to parts and rebuilt it. I might do it again if i get really board. Should get better CPU temps. I aded a washer to my "washer mod" for the TRUE.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have an after market cooler on the NB but I did take the plate of the Mosfetts for better cooling. Not a big deal unless you plan on really pushing the board hard. But you will get better cooling.


I removed both plates, trashed the pads/springs and went with Shin-Etsu G-751 and bolts and nylon washers and added a 40mm NB fan.

Also placed the NB plate vertically on mosfetts to catch more air. With water cooling the difference was 4GHz pre-mod and 4.6GHz after:


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Yeah







Are there good NB heatsink coolers out there that would fit with this mobo considering I will be using a Megahelm HSF?


HERE IS A THREAD ABOUT COOLING THE NORTH BRIDGE
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...idge-help.html


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


HERE IS A THREAD ABOUT COOLING THE NORTH BRIDGE
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...idge-help.html


I have a HR-05 i do not use anymore. Live in the UK by any chance?

I was thinking of watercooling but i do not know where to start or what to get at all. All i know is "it cools your computer".

Edit: Back in a hour or 2!


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This is what I have on http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835116018
I like it because it can swing out of the way of large coolers.
The plates can be remove via knife, razor blade of screw driver. They are just held on by thermal tape, so you might want to clean it off after.


Thats what I have on mine, works great. I do recommend replacing the stock fan on it though as they arent very good. I got one at radio shack that has performed great.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


I removed both plates, trashed the pads/springs and went with Shin-Etsu G-751 and bolts and nylon washers and added a 40mm NB fan.

Also placed the NB plate vertically on mosfetts to catch more air. With water cooling the difference was 4GHz pre-mod and 4.6GHz after:











What pads/springs were you referring to? From the MOSFET HS or the NB HS? What did you replace them with?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


So they are very easy to remove or they require a decent amount of upward force?

I was hoping of using the same heatsink and just add a fan.


Hi








It's totally up to you, but your CPU will run out of steam well before you start thrashing this board









So unless you're running a 6 x multi, with crazy FSB speeds "what's the point"


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hi








It's totally up to you, but your CPU will run out of steam well before you start thrashing this board









So unless you're running a 6 x multi, with crazy FSB speeds "what's the point"










Oh ok, so you prefer that I just remove the plates and be done with it?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hi








It's totally up to you, but your CPU will run out of steam well before you start thrashing this board









So unless you're running a 6 x multi, with crazy FSB speeds "what's the point"


















Couldn't a said it better mah damn self--my motto is take it easy,don't push it


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Oh ok, so you prefer that I just remove the plates and be done with it?

Just letting you know, that all this modding isn't needed








And soon as you start pulling things off the board, bang goes the warranty









The best thing for keeping the board cool is a good side panel 120mm fan









Don't get me wrong, those coolers and mods will cool things down.
But imo, they're not needed









I'm sure you will find the chips limit, long before the boards








So I say leave it be


----------



## BradleyW

Does the power supply power the watercooling system at all?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Does the power supply power the watercooling system at all?


Yes it does. Some folks use a separate PSU just for the watercooling


----------



## toricred

I'm taking another run at 4.2 today. One of you posted a link to somebody at TweakTown who was getting 4.25 and the only differences I can see in our setups are the RAM (mine is the low voltage OCZ) and our vcore, but he had been tweaking with the skews. I bumped my vcore (1.38125). set the skews and ran at 4.25 for almost twenty minutes before I got a rounding error. This time there was no freeze to the video. I've now bumped the FSB down to 495 and am running small ffts again. I ran like this at 493 for an hour and it was stable. This one I'll let run overnight if it will stay stable. I may get my 4.2 yet although I'm not entirely comfortable with the vcore even though it's at 1.36 in cpuz.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Yes it does. Some folks use a separate PSU just for the watercooling


And they jump start it right? Won't do much good for the PSU. If i decide to watercool. I will have to pick up a crappy power supply. My PSU cannot handel watercooling as well as my rig.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


And they jump start it right? Won't do much good for the PSU. If i decide to watercool. I will have to pick up a crappy power supply. My PSU cannot handel watercooling as well as my rig.


Brad, Winter is coming. Just put the rig on the window sill








I mean, it's 16c out side now


----------



## BradleyW

I wish my loft had a window, never mind windowsill lol.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I wish my loft had a window, never mind windowsill lol.


That sucks man, that's where i keep the old boxes!
Have you got a bed


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I'm taking another run at 4.2 today. One of you posted a link to somebody at TweakTown who was getting 4.25 and the only differences I can see in our setups are the RAM (mine is the low voltage OCZ) and our vcore, but he had been tweaking with the skews. I bumped my vcore (1.38125). set the skews and ran at 4.25 for almost twenty minutes before I got a rounding error. This time there was no freeze to the video. I've now bumped the FSB down to 495 and am running small ffts again. I ran like this at 493 for an hour and it was stable. This one I'll let run overnight if it will stay stable. I may get my 4.2 yet although I'm not entirely comfortable with the vcore even though it's at 1.36 in cpuz.


I know exactly how you feel. I used to be scared to death to run at high volts,but as you experiment with your rig ,you get a feel for how it responds. Pretty soon you don't pay much attention to it anymore.

I am still particular about voltage for clocks I am testing for stability,but for benching I am much more liberal with them.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


That sucks man, that's where i keep the old boxes!
Have you got a bed










Yep, i keep old boxes up here too. I live up here. I did have a bed. My parents will be doing some heavy DIY. It will look like a office environment. Hey does anyone like the MG ZT-Turbo sudan version? (Car)


----------



## toricred

A little over 3 hours of small ffts and it's still running. This is much better than the last time I tried this.


----------



## B7ADE

anyways, after i growled like a bull I took out my Q66 and popped my e7200 golden chip back in. After 3 shorted tricool fans and some agony later i booted up. Now i sit at 4.2G where im running small ffts in orthos. Not willing to go any higher unless I lap my ultra 120 and my cpu which I'm loking forward to tomorrow after i pick up some sandpaper from benjamin moores. crud, orthos just failed after 5 minutes flat with a rounding error. Anyways me and 2 friends got held and checked at the canadain customs after we went for a drive to the US-Canada Border(im from canada) had one hell of saturday. Well seeing as how orthos failed, what normally solves a rounding error?

Edit: heres the voltages im using


----------



## NoGuru

CPU term needs to be higher.


----------



## BradleyW

CPU term needs to be lower than the Vcore by .02v

eg. Vcore 1.4v
Term should be 1.38v

Hope this helps.


----------



## andressergio

Guys

Anyone knows how to make my main bios as backup...this is my story

I've been using F10b and has been great, i decided to give a try to F10e, then i couldn went back to F10b so i used FLASHSPI, but every time i play on heavy OC and i got a bios lock up then bios F10e is restored...So after reflashing many times i got sick of it and leave F10e...Also if you guys check inside bios on main screen and press F9 you will see that none of the bios mentions a backup bios but this one F10e yes says"main F10e, backup F10e"

So there's a way to reflash to F10b and make F10b as backup ?

Cheers mates
Sergio


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andressergio* 
Guys

Anyone knows how to make my main bios as backup...this is my story

I've been using F10b and has been great, i decided to give a try to F10e, then i couldn went back to F10b so i used FLASHSPI, but every time i play on heavy OC and i got a bios lock up then bios F10e is restored...So after reflashing many times i got sick of it and leave F10e...Also if you guys check inside bios on main screen and press F9 you will see that none of the bios mentions a backup bios but this one F10e yes says"main F10e, backup F10e"

So there's a way to reflash to F10b and make F10b as backup ?

Cheers mates
Sergio

According to some members @ TT, SPIFalsh can get you back to F10b: http://forums.tweaktown.com/316599-post1811.html

And there is this by Lsdmeasap/Gigabyte Forum Mod: *"Yes, crossflash is possible. Mentioned program is available in the motherboard section or via search through this section.

I must ask that NO ONE post SPIFlash here please as it is not intended for the public and can kill your board. Thanks"*


----------



## kevindd992002

How do I measure the NB temps with this board?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
How do I measure the NB temps with this board?

Man __ I'm thinkin' you like to ask questions

http://www.overclock.net/search.php?...=3622041&pp=20


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
According to some members @ TT, SPIFalsh can get you back to F10b: http://forums.tweaktown.com/316599-post1811.html

And there is this by Lsdmeasap/Gigabyte Forum Mod: *"Yes, crossflash is possible. Mentioned program is available in the motherboard section or via search through this section.

I must ask that NO ONE post SPIFlash here please as it is not intended for the public and can kill your board. Thanks"*

Thank you mate but it also happens with FLASHSPI...and will not kill ya mobo the one that will is @BIOS.

Thanks for you help
Sergio


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Man __ I'm thinkin' you like to ask questions

http://www.overclock.net/search.php?...=3622041&pp=20

What do you mean?


----------



## dennyb

you just answered your self


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
you just answered your self

...


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
How do I measure the NB temps with this board?

CPUID's hwmonitor will show you a system temp. But it's apparently located closer to the SB than anything.


----------



## almighty15

Pffff, my memory broke









Got to wait till wednesday for my new stuff to get here









Crappy laptop


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


CPUID's hwmonitor will show you a system temp. But it's apparently located closer to the SB than anything.


Current temp readings with my sig rig @ 3.5GHZ and room ambient @ 25ÂºC:

HWmonitor System Temp.. = 30ÂºC
Everest Motherboard Temp =30ÂºC

With calibrated thermocoupler @ SB and NB base:

SB = 30.1ÂºC
NB = 30.6ÂºC

So, yeah, the onboard sensor is much nearer the SB chip.


----------



## BradleyW

If i buy a multi meter, where on the motherboard would i point the two pins to check how much voltage/current is going through whilst the PC is at full load?


----------



## B7ADE

my guess would be the 24pin power connector but which two leads I have no idea about.


----------



## BradleyW

How do i test the 24-pin when it is plugged it and the system is running? I want to look at the running system, not just test the PSU, cheers.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
If i buy a multi meter, where on the motherboard would i point the two pins to check how much voltage/current is going through whilst the PC is at full load?

It's not that easy Brad and yet it's devilishly simple to figure out your Amp/Volt/Watt Draw.

First the Hard Part. To calculate Amp Draw from the 12v Rail you have to get in series with it. You do this by wiring in a shunt. This means that you have to cut the yellow (+12v) wire and connect a shunt in between the cut. This allows the electricity to still flow to the CPU. Then you attach one end of the shunt to the red lead on the MM and the other end to the black lead. This way you can read the DC Amps and then use Ohm's law to calculate wattage.

Or, if you have a good Clamp Style Amp Meter, you can simply clamp around the +12v wire. (Easy, if you have the meter).

These two methods are for finding the amp draw on the DC side of the PSU.

The following is for finding the amp draw on the AC side of the PSU.

Or you can figure that you have a 550W PSU and you live in England where your wall voltage is 220v, therefore your PSU can only draw a max of 2.5A??? Holy Cow, that can't be right.... you lucky baasterds. On the flip side your PSU is limited to drawing 550 watts of power or ~1kw every 2 hours or ~12 kw/hrs/day. Now I don't know how much you pay per kw/hr in England, but assuming its 15p/kWh, then you will spend Â£1.80/day if you run your PSU at maximum output.

Or so I guess... what do I know about England anyway.

Here is a link about shunting.

I used to have a bookmark for another example, but I can't find it.

Here is another link that you might gain something from.

And another.

OOH OOH OOH, I found the link!!!!


----------



## dennyb

I agree^^^^ we shunt do any wiring

or what Toast said


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
It's not that easy Brad and yet it's devilishly simple to figure out your Power Draw.
.


Or just throw one of these in the wall (http://www.apc.com/resource/include/..._sku=BR1500LCD)

or these (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ill%20a%20watt)


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Or just throw one of these in the wall (http://www.apc.com/resource/include/..._sku=BR1500LCD)

or these (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ill%20a%20watt)


But he is primarily interested in what the system is drawing off the 12v Rails, not what is being drawn INTO the PSU but FROM it.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


If i buy a multi meter, where on the motherboard would i point the two pins to check how much voltage/current is going through whilst the PC is at full load?


Cruise this thread and learn more than you'll ever need to know about voltage/current reading/modding of this series of Giga boards:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=205132


----------



## richardbb85

sticky? nice


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Cruise this thread and learn more than you'll ever need to know about voltage/current reading/modding of this series of Giga boards:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=205132

Hey thank you. I will take a look at it


----------



## dennyb

Maybe this thread should be "unstickyed". Very few posts since it got sticky on it
I might have to start reading my mobo manual








page 1

I see y'all down there


----------



## ACHILEE5

It's the board mate, it's too good


----------



## NoGuru

I have been very busy, but I will try and post a little nonsense here and there.
Blah blah Giga Blah mem blah WOOT.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have been very busy, but I will try and post a little nonsense here and there.
Blah blah Giga Blah mem blah WOOT.


Understood and seconded

I have an idea--let's swap cookie recipes and have a bakeoff


----------



## SgtHop

Oh man, I can't wait to get this. It's going to be such an improvement over my P45A-S...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I have been very busy, but I will try and post a little nonsense here and there.
Blah blah Giga Blah mem blah WOOT.

My Prime95 league post is slow! Thank God








And I'm the winner









And just think denny, like you said "And I don't even play Prime95"








"where is the ball"


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Oh man, I can't wait to get this. It's going to be such an improvement over my P45A-S...

is that a cookie?

I came in second out of two

Maybe grish will stop by and throw 15 or 20 links down

He's got more links than a sausage factory


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
is that a cookie?

I came in second out of two

And i thank you for the support








Even if your CPU-Z numbers were different lol. And if I couldn't beat it, I was going to have to disqualify you


----------



## NoGuru

What do you think of no World Record holders in the 4Ghz club?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
What do you think of no World Record holders in the 4Ghz club?





































:boxi ng3:






























that's what I Think


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 



































:boxi ng3:
















Ok I forfeit. Would not want you to break a hip








Special marks for World record holder. Will add it to the thread soon.


----------



## ACHILEE5

How close are ya denny


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 







And you clocked them both









sho 'nuff did

Let me get the link and I'll let you know

http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=851

the top guy is 5.097GHz--the link shows the top 30 --it is slow to come up


----------



## NoGuru

Alright add the World Record note to the 4 GHz club, so someone should give me the link again, hint hint denny.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
sho 'nuff did

Cheers dude








But World records?
That link didn't work for me


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Cheers dude








But World records?
That link didn't work for me









It worked for me. He is 5th in the WORLD on air. All hail the king!


----------



## ACHILEE5

That is


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
It worked for me. He is 5th in the WORLD on air. All hail the king!

And I look real cool ridin' thru the holler with my shiny new headset too


----------



## ACHILEE5

And i found the link, wow









http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=851


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
And i found the link, wow









http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=851

Link added to your name in 4GHz club D.


----------



## NoGuru

Denny have you joined HWBOT. you should add your entry if you have a screen shot. I think you need two CPU-Z's open, one with the main tab and the other with memory tab open.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Denny have you joined HWBOT. you should add your entry if you have a screen shot. I think you need two CPU-Z's open, one with the main tab and the other with memory tab open.


I haven't joined HWBOT, but I will. I dont have a screenshot at all of the attempt. Here is the story-I am lucky to even have the CPUZ validation the way things happened. I was trying to get higher than sergio and was failing badly. So I walked it down to 535FSB and finally got into windows. I clicked the CPUZ Icon and pressed validate-got the validation screen and the screen froze







. I had to reset at stock to see if I could retrieve the validation,got into windows and windows asked if I wanted to restore the last session as it was interrupted. Ofcourse I said yes and there was the new validation







A very good day in the holler

edit : I have been looking at the guys right in front of me on the record list. If I can find a way to squeeze one or two more MHz FSB ,I could knock 2 or 3 guys out


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I haven't joined HWBOT, but I will. I dont have a screenshot at all of the attempt. Here is the story-I am lucky to even have the CPUZ validation the way things happened. I was trying to get higher than sergio and was failing badly. So I walked it down to 535FSB and finally got into windows. I clicked the CPUZ Icon and pressed validate-got the validation screen and the screen froze







. I had to reset at stock to see if I could retrieve the validation,got into windows and windows asked if I wanted to restore the last session as it was interrupted. Ofcourse I said yes and there was the new validation







A very good day in the holler

edit : I have been looking at the guys right in front of me on the record list. If I can find a way to squeeze one or two more MHz FSB ,I could knock 2 or 3 guys out


That's the spirit. I am going to pull my hard drive out and use a different one with a fresh install of XP and try for some high clocks and super pi's. So I'll probably see you tomorrow.

Edit: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=686857 
the results are in.


----------



## BradleyW

Good afternoon gentlemen. Rma is taking a long time. I am pulling my teeth out without a working 4890!


----------



## NoGuru

9:30 AM here but, good afternoon mate.
Well I did the fresh install of XP and disabled background, and did not do any updates.
Basically the bare minimum to run the OS and I got a super pi of 9.770 and a high clock of 4.93 GHz.
So if you have a spare hard dive around try doing the fresh install with only the programs your going to use to bench and validate.
Links is the sig







"No beer was harmed in the conducting of these tests"


----------



## ACHILEE5

Wow, 4.93GHz NoGuru







well do mate


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Wow, 4.93GHz NoGuru







well do mate










Almost 5GHz! what the?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


9:30 AM here but, good afternoon mate.
Well I did the fresh install of XP and disabled background, and did not do any updates.
Basically the bare minimum to run the OS and I got a super pi of 9.770 and a high clock of 4.93 GHz.
So if you have a spare hard dive around try doing the fresh install with only the programs your going to use to bench and validate. 
Links is the sig







"No beer was harmed in the conducting of these tests"



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Wow, 4.93GHz NoGuru







well do mate











Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Almost 5GHz! what the?


Way to get after it NoG. I believe you are on the path to even higher clocks


----------



## NoGuru

Thanks, yeah that was in the span of about 30 minutes, after the OS was setup and functioning. So I'm sure I will have more to come.


----------



## BradleyW

With that Overclock, you should win everyone on ACHILEE5's blend test league!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks, yeah that was in the span of about 30 minutes, after the OS was setup and functioning. So I'm sure I will have more to come.


Yeah, I am going to experiment with my OS before making another run. I will see what safe mode does for me at speeds around 4.0,or I may have to strip some of the features out using msconfig. I need to lighten the load on this big fat Vista OS. I will need a cool night and some "giga luck"


----------



## Philbar71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


And i found the link, wow









http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=851


while we are on the subject i got a wr for the q9300









http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=653


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philbar71*


while we are on the subject i got a wr for the q9300









http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=653


I should say you do







Hands down #1 in the world







Congratulations ,and be sure to post it in the 4.0Club if you haven't already


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Yeah, I am going to experiment with my OS before making another run. I will see what safe mode does for me at speeds around 4.0,or I may have to strip some of the features out using msconfig. I need to lighten the load on this big fat Vista OS. I will need a cool night and some "giga luck"


I hope everything goes perfectly fine for you dennyb. You diserve it.

(sorry for any bad spelling mistakes, i am unsure of the spelling for the second to last word in the above sentence







)


----------



## Philbar71

^ it's deserve


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I hope everything goes perfectly fine for you dennyb. You diserve it.

(sorry for any bad spelling mistakes, i am unsure of the spelling for the second to last word in the above sentence







)



firefox has spell-check feature


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I hope everything goes perfectly fine for you dennyb. You diserve it.

(sorry for any bad spelling mistakes, i am unsure of the spelling for the second to last word in the above sentence







)


Thankyou Brad. The positive sentiment came through just fine,despite the spelling. No demerits for you










I have stripped some of my OS out now and am seeing no ill effects


----------



## Philbar71

why not try windows 7?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philbar71*


why not try windows 7?


Well, because I really suck at software (copy and paste is a chore for me) and I am afraid to mess too much with my OS and harddrive. It's hard for "old dogs" to learn new tricks







I can feel a difference already just by eliminating some of the bloat. Hopefully I will be able to boot into windows easier at high clocks


----------



## andressergio

guys if you wanna speed up your OS for games or benching follow this guy guide that i been using for ages...

http://www.blackviper.com/

I did the tweaked services for W7x64 and RAM 2x2GB always at 24% to 28% always and hella fast...

Hope it helps

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## dennyb

Thanks sergio. I made another run tonight and managed to get 537x9. My OS took it on the chin tho. Ended up having to do a system restore to get it back on track. It seems to run fine now


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Thanks sergio. I made another run tonight and managed to get 537x9. My OS took it on the chin tho. Ended up having to do a system restore to get it back on track. It seems to run fine now


denny are you booting at 537x...or you are bootin at slow speed and then using easy tune ?

cheers
Sergio


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


denny are you booting at 537x...or you are bootin at slow speed and then using easy tune ?

cheers
Sergio


Are you saying this is a way to squeeze a little more out off her?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


denny are you booting at 537x...or you are bootin at slow speed and then using easy tune ?

No, straight from the BIOS--I did run accross an post today where a guy was booting lower and using ET or another software to change speed and voltage on the fly. I would like to learn to do that.

cheers
Sergio



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Are you saying this is a way to squeeze a little more out off her?


The post today suggested that you could get several hundred more MHz by doing that. I gotta find it --Patch replied in it

This thread- http://www.overclock.net/dry-ice-liq...ml#post7093142


----------



## NoGuru

That link does not work Meatbag.


----------



## dennyb

http://www.overclock.net/dry-ice-liq...ml#post7093142---this is where to find it post by Overshocked


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
That link does not work Meatbag.

Quit braggin on me, you'll give me the big head


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
http://www.overclock.net/dry-ice-liq...trogen/---this is where to find it post by Overshocked

It's taking me to the home page?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
It's taking me to the home page?

I fixed it --meathead
http://www.overclock.net/dry-ice-liq...ml#post7093142


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
The post today suggested that you could get several hundred more MHz by doing that. I gotta find it --Patch replied in it

This thread- http://www.overclock.net/dry-ice-liq...ml#post7093142

Patch is talking about the RE tweakit LCD gadget on the Asus Commando/Classified boards......you stump jumpers...









But, hey, ET6 may work as well.







...Let ya know once I swap out my ram and crank up the A/C........


----------



## BradleyW

Afternoon everyone, i have a 4890 XXX on the way. Should be here on Friday.


----------



## NYM

Anyone got a link for all the bios available? eg. f10e or f10b

Currently i'm using f10b, when i change the _mch reference voltage and maybe some other setting_, my computer shuts off instead of rebooting after pressing F10.

lol


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 
Anyone got a link for all the bios available? eg. f10e or f10b

Currently i'm using f10b, when i change the _mch reference voltage and maybe some other setting_, my computer shuts off instead of rebooting after pressing F10.

lol

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/
Thank Dryad for it.


----------



## NYM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/
Thank Dryad for it.

ooo. Thank you both.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Afternoon everyone, i have a 4890 XXX on the way. Should be here on Friday.









Is this the same as the one you're getting Brad?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
That link does not work Meatbag.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I fixed it --meathead
http://www.overclock.net/dry-ice-liq...ml#post7093142

Enough with the swine flu swinging swag, just calm the pork down in the holler..









Did a bit of testing ET6 on the fly OC'ing, once I got TinyXp installed on this fussy Raptor.

Went from 4.5GHz @ BIOS to 4.59GHz with ET6, just bumped a few voltage settings/FSB, hit set and bingo.
Tried to go higher before the A/C kicked my water temps from 22C to 7C and OS locked up.

But, a PSU power down got me booted back to OS @ 4.5GHz several times; til I went for 4.7GHZ.









If I were as prone to stability as you guys, I could make this on the fly work more effectively.......but check my sig!


----------



## NoGuru

I will hit 5Ghz by Monday. Muhhahaha.


----------



## TheGreenThing

http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x...er13/525x8.jpg

E8400
ep45 UD3P 1.1
Team Xtreeme 1066MHz CL5 2x2GB rams

guys i would like to request something from you...

i got a stable 525x8 settings here but i really wanted to reach 525x8.5 settings but unfortunately i cant.. even how hard i try... will someone pls calculate the right ET6 numbers for me pls... oh pls i beg you guys... i really want a 525x8.5 profile... and i hope its stable... pls pls pls pls pls pls oohhh GOD PLSSS


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*










http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x...er13/525x8.jpg

E8400
ep45 UD3P 1.1
Team Xtreeme 1066MHz CL5 2x2GB rams

guys i would like to request something from you...

i got a stable 525x8 settings here but i really wanted to reach 525x8.5 settings but unfortunately i cant.. even how hard i try... will someone pls calculate the right ET6 numbers for me pls... oh pls i beg you guys... i really want a 525x8.5 profile... and i hope its stable... pls pls pls pls pls pls oohhh GOD PLSSS


Well your term should be around 1.32 try that and we will go form there.
The image is small and blurry to me.


----------



## TheGreenThing

*NoGuru*

wow i've noticed that your running your E8400 @ 4500MHz 50% oc... do you mind if you post your ET6 settings here?

thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Sure here you go.


----------



## TheGreenThing

*NoGuru*

this text file you gave.. im just gonna input in my bios right? same exact numbers...?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*


*NoGuru*

this text file you gave.. im just gonna input in my bios right? same exact numbers...?


Yep. But keep in mind just because it works for me doesn't mean it will for you, so you my have to do a little tweaking to them.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yep. But keep in mind just because it works for me doesn't mean it will for you, so you my have to do a little tweaking to them.


True! Every componant is different. Some overclock better than others.


----------



## TheGreenThing

*NoGuru*

i cant boot it up... what text file youve post, was it meant for bios settings or the ET6 values ?

any updates on the 525x8.5 yet ?

thanks for spending some time for me...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing* 
*NoGuru*

i cant boot it up... what text file youve post, was it meant for bios settings or the ET6 values ?

any updates on the 525x8.5 yet ?

thanks for spending some time for me...

Enter all overclocks through the BIOS. Only time we use ET6 is for screen shots to show people what are volts look like.


----------



## Philbar71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Are you saying this is a way to squeeze a little more out off her?


well i tried what he said and booted at 500MHz FSB and then bumped it up 5mHz at a time until i hit 545 (max on my board) and i got it up to 545 FSB but as soon as i went to run Intel burn test it locked up on me







so bios is more stable but ET6 seems to be a good way to find the max on your board.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I will hit 5Ghz by Monday. Muhhahaha.


NoGuru looking for 5.0GHZ









Dryad prepping for proof reading


----------



## SgtHop

I am happy to report that I got my EP45, and I must say, it is very sexy. I am also happy to report that, even though I got an open box unit, the entire package was there, including the oh so important I/O panel backplate.

However, I am very unhappy to report that my CCF heatsink will not fit due to the oversized NB heatsink. Looks like it's time to go spend some more money.


----------



## BradleyW

So what cooler are you thinking of getting? Anything tall and thin will work like a prolimatech or a true.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
So what cooler are you thinking of getting? Anything tall and thin will work like a prolimatech or a true.

Xigmatek Dark Knight








Works well with my Case and Board


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philbar71*


well i tried what he said and booted at 500MHz FSB and then bumped it up 5mHz at a time until i hit 545 (max on my board) and i got it up to 545 FSB but as soon as i went to run Intel burn test it locked up on me







so bios is more stable but ET6 seems to be a good way to find the max on your board.


If your going for a max OC, why run Intel burn? Your just going to hurt your chip doing that. Just try and get your validation or Benchmarks and get out.
If you are able to run a stability test for more than say 10 seconds that means you can probably go higher.


----------



## SgtHop

I'll prolly get one of them two. Or, one that happens to be for sale here on OCN.

EDIT: Quick question. What voltage settings would you guys recommend for getting 3.6 on this CPU?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
is that a cookie?

I came in second out of two

Maybe grish will stop by and throw 15 or 20 links down

He's got more links than a sausage factory

still chuckling about that, but I also wonder how you know about my sausage quantity...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Patch is talking about the RE tweakit LCD gadget on the Asus Commando/Classified boards......you stump jumpers...









But, hey, ET6 may work as well.







...Let ya know once I swap out my ram and crank up the A/C........









Anytime I try to use ET6 for anything other than voltage, ie. FSB et al, I get a BSOD.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing* 
*NoGuru*

wow i've noticed that your running your E8400 @ 4500MHz 50% oc... do you mind if you post your ET6 settings here?

thanks

Check my sig for my BIOS settings. However, as Guru said, they may not work as shown for you, they may need tweaking.

Also, go to your USER CP and Find Edit System, then add your system details so we can see your glory.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
NoGuru looking for 5.0GHZ









Dryad prepping for proof reading









hahahahahahah

And now for a link:


----------



## Philbar71

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
If your going for a max OC, why run Intel burn? Your just going to hurt your chip doing that. Just try and get your validation or Benchmarks and get out.
If you are able to run a stability test for more than say 10 seconds that means you can probably go higher.

my temps never go above about 65-70C when running intel burn test @ 1.57V. but the board will simply not go any higher than 545FSB i have tried every thing short of getting better ram, cause this 1333MHZ ram is holding me back


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I'll prolly get one of them two. Or, one that happens to be for sale here on OCN.

EDIT: Quick question. What voltage settings would you guys recommend for getting 3.6 on this CPU?

Your 9650 should do 3.6 with very little effort. I set mine at
1.25625-vcore
1.22-Term
1.200-MCH Core
yours may vary a bit

4.0
1.30625
126/1.28
1.26
If you need any more ,give me a shout

@ philbar--545 FSB may well be the max for the board, but more likely it is the max for your chip


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


still chuckling about that, but I also wonder how you know about my sausage quantity...










I have my sources
http://itsgooo-od.com/


----------



## SgtHop

Alright, awesome. Looks like I won't be doing any overclocking until at least next week though. Intel HSF doesn't even like stock clocks. Had a helluva time getting it on, too. Bastard.


----------



## B7ADE

^ Grats on the board.

Btw after 2 5 hour lapping sessions i lapped my q66, my e72 and my true to a almost mirror shine(1500grit).

Now my q66 is stable at 3.3 weeeeeeeeee and now im gonna go for the top, lets see how far i can go.


----------



## SgtHop

I bet you'll hit 3.8, you're not FSB limited, lol. I just requisitioned my Scythe Mugen cooler, so, that'll give me some temperatures other than the absurd 65C that I was idling at with stock clocks.


----------



## B7ADE

well if you think i would, i would really suggest you look at the past posts i made about this q66, it has a troubled past =D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
If you are able to run a stability test for more than say 10 seconds that means you can probably go higher.

what about failures at the 1 minute mark


----------



## SgtHop

Lol, maybe I'll check that out, but, I'm feeling exceptionally lazy right now. Cliff's Notes?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
well if you think i would, i would really suggest you look at the past posts i made about this q66, it has a troubled past =D

what about failures at the 1 minute mark









Still a stability test stresses the chip 100% If your just going for high clocks or benching you have less a chance of a lock up or BSOD. So you can usually grab another 100 to 400 Mhz out of it.


----------



## B7ADE

well, trying out these settings, last time i stressed it(5mins ago) only thing i had different was the vtt at 1.26, any last ideas on these settings before i stick this chip in my other comp for a life of stock?


----------



## NoGuru

PLL 1.57, Set you ram at the rated specs, If your Vcore is at 1.52 your term should be at 1.50, and your MCH should be up at around 1.28 to 1.30 try this and I bet you will get closer to 3.6


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Set you ram at the rated specs

in what way, voltage?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
in what way, voltage?

Well if they say on the side of them 2.2 volts at 5-5-5-15 or something like that you need to manually plug the numbers in, in the BIOS.


----------



## B7ADE

cool, set all the settings told, mch at 1.28, bsod 0x124 at second 90.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
cool, set all the settings told, mch at 1.28, bsod 0x124 at second 90.

Try going higher 1.30, 1.32
Your not going to hurt your board or that chip.


----------



## B7ADE

mch at 1.32 bsod at second 82, error code 0x124

edit: any way , im gonna head in now, will try any suggestions that come up in the morning.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


well, trying out these settings, last time i stressed it(5mins ago) only thing i had different was the vtt at 1.26, any last ideas on these settings before i stick this chip in my other comp for a life of stock?











Nah, you don't want to banish that Quad so early in the game. More "correct" voltage settings will get you to at least 3.6/3.8. NoG is correct on direction of Term and MCH,although I think 1.46v Term is a bit more realistic. Use it as a starting point. Yes findout the manu spec for DRAM Voltage and timings and set them there
Here is a copy and paste of something I sent to Crashdummy35 some time ago. It may help you in arranging your overclock voltages

Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
_For what it is worth, here are my views on voltage adjustments for V-core ,Term and MCH_

_When going for high clocks there is a "relationship" between V-core and CPU Term that should be maintained for the sake of stability. At a clock of say 3.6 the voltage difference between V-core and Term should be about 0.02v lower for Term. At 4.0 that difference grows to about 0.03v,as you will be raising the V-core the higher you go, but the Term does not get raised an eaual amount. If raised equally you would eventually be too high on Term for safety. _

_Continuing on, lets say you have moved up to 4.1Ghz testing. You will most likely need a pretty good V-core increase. I won't attempt to plug in a # for your chip. But let's say for instance you need 1.375v-core for whatever speed you are trying to stableize. Your Term should then be somewhere between .030v and .040v lower that V-core voltage. The 1.340v would be a good choice._

_The voltage ratio between Core and Term is necessary for a stable clock. It is necessary to note that as you attain higher clocks, that voltage ratio widens just a bit._

_Now for MCH---once you pass 400 FSB your chip needs more MCH for the RAM portion of the overclock to communicate properly with the CPU. The MCH between 400FSB and 500 FSB is generally from 1.24 to 1.30. I don't think you will ever need to exceed 1.30v in MCH_
_This # (MCH) I now believe^^ should be 1.32/1.34 for the max _

_I select "normal" over "auto" if not plugging in a # for everything else_

_edit: The above is intended for 45nm chips,but will be similar for 65nm. On many other brand boards it is not uncommon to use higher MCH_


----------



## Philbar71

b7ade - to get over 500FSB i had to push 1.4v through the MCH so try that.


----------



## BradleyW

Isen't 1.4 a little too high? Make sure you have good cooling/airflow if you push to 1.4 MCH Voltage. The NB is ment to run no hotter than 50-52c. Be careful mate. Good Luck.

@everyone. 
I noticed easytuner6 had a graphics tab. Can i change voltage on a XFX ATI Card using easytuner6?
Thank you so much guys and girls!


----------



## Philbar71

^ 1.4 prob is too high, i was mainly going for a suicide run and i found out it was partially stable too. i dont think it ever got over 45C


----------



## BradleyW

Does anyone know the limit voltage for the north bridge? can someone help me out with my question above please?

Thx


----------



## Philbar71

well it only lets me change the clocks on my GTX 260 not the voltages, so i have no idea. did it come with voltage tuning software, like the asus'es do?

and as of now i would say 1.4v is max for the NB. but i'll have to do some research on that.


----------



## BradleyW

yes, research may be needed. 1.4 sounds about right. XFX has no voltage changing software but i can use GPU Tools til i find something better that can save my changes and use those changes on start up.


----------



## NoGuru

Not sure what the max is but I put 1.48 through the MCH for benching.


----------



## Philbar71

well this, http://www.intel.com/Assets/PDF/datasheet/319970.pdf says 1.125 max (table 46) but that seems way too low. but now that i think about it the default on my board was like 1.1v so i dont know.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Not sure what the max is but I put 1.48 through the MCH for benching.


LOL i use till 1,76MHC / 1,75PLL / 1,6Vcore /1,66VTT for 4905mhz bench









so dont be scared i use 1,46 on daily basis for my [email protected] 4500, just have an antec spot cooler over my MCH

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


LOL i use till 1,76MHC / 1,75PLL / 1,6Vcore /1,66VTT for 4905mhz bench









so dont be scared i use 1,46 on daily basis for my [email protected] 4500, just have an antec spot cooler over my MCH

Cheers
Sergio


Well I can tell you can afford to replace any part needed.


----------



## dennyb

Those Uraguayans sure have some cajones


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well I can tell you can afford to replace any part needed.


No for sure we can't i always have to buy in the US from some friends and wait month and a half to thing to get here, but its the reality this wont hurt for just a bench on normal temp, specially if you have a cold ambient...See napalms benches on xtremesystems and Jor3LBR and you will see.

My quad runs awesome since a year on the UD3P at the template i posted pages back...and i tested it and tortured it on summer and winter and still passes the same OC a year ago, the secret is burn in thing slowly when you buy them...

I did the BURN IN process for all parts...CPU, MEM, MOBO and GFX...after some months (waited 5) its prepared to hard bench...if you hit them hard from start prolly you will ruin something...

If you dont give that values will not boot, on a dual of course is not needed, but a quad + a strong voltmoed GFX + 2x2GB of tigh mems EATS the MCH

Cheers mate
Sergio


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Those Uraguayans sure have some cajones


lol denny

should be "Those URUGUAYAN sure have some COJONES" lmao

no we dont, its just the reality this mobo is so good that can handle heavy punishment, you should see napalmV5 and Jor3lbr on xtremesytems using them on higher values also on the DQ6 and the xtreme and modding their 12v rails PSU to maintain benches at 4800+mhz, i cant do a 3DM06 at 4800+ as my PSU will crap out...and temps go to hell.

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## B7ADE

thanks for the ideas guys, going to start my fiddling process now but theres a small prblem i noticed, no matter what i set my VTT to, when i open up ET6, under the voltage tab, the term is shown to be alwasy 1.2. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


lol denny

should be "Those URUGUAYAN sure have some COJONES" lmao

no we dont, its just the reality this mobo is so good that can handle heavy punishment, you should see napalmV5 and Jor3lbr on xtremesytems using them on higher values also on the DQ6 and the xtreme and modding their 12v rails PSU to maintain benches at 4800+mhz, i cant do a 3DM06 at 4800+ as my PSU will crap out...and temps go to hell.

Cheers
Sergio


Well anyway i bet you need a wheelbarrow to haul them in









Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


thanks for the ideas guys, going to start my fiddling process now but theres a small prblem i noticed, no matter what i set my VTT to, when i open up ET6, under the voltage tab, the term is shown to be alwasy 1.2. Any thoughts on that?


It was higher in your post a page or two back. Try moving the slider to the volt setting that matches what you have it set in BIOS clk "set" then reboot. That might get it straight


----------



## BradleyW

Hey, just visiting. Got my new card. Just setting up my 3.6GHz settings and all my drivers. Should be good to go for gaming soon.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Hey, just visiting. Got my new card. Just setting up my 3.6GHz settings and all my drivers. Should be good to go for gaming soon.










Good for you Brad. let us know how you like it


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
It was higher in your post a page or two back. Try moving the slider to the volt setting that matches what you have it set in BIOS clk "set" then reboot. That might get it straight

did that, didnt work, now its setting wonky settings for vtt, mch and vRam :swearing:


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
did that, didnt work, now its setting wonky settings for vtt, mch and vRam :swearing:

Uninstall the program and reinstall it from the mobo disc


----------



## kevindd992002

Do you always need to use the 1st RAM slot in the UD3P board? I mean can you use a dual channel config with slots 2 and 4 without putting anything in slot1?


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


*Do you always need to use the 1st RAM slot in the UD3P board*? I mean can you use a dual channel config with slots 2 and 4 without putting anything in slot1?


never heard about that


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Good for you Brad. let us know how you like it










Seems to be working fine at the moment however i have not ran anything 3d yet. I want to OC my new card and stress it. When ever i download anything and i click run when downloaded, if i leave it for a bit, the download goes away when completed. There must be some sort of system idle setting that is stopping download at a certain point when the pc is left.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Seems to be working fine at the moment however i have not ran anything 3d yet. I want to OC my new card and stress it. When ever i download anything and i click run when downloaded, if i leave it for a bit, the download goes away when completed. *There must be some sort of system idle setting that is stopping download at a certain point when the pc is left*.


*Brad, how many Amps does a 4890 need?*

You need to download and save the file first. If you don't and if you miss the UAC pop up, you're









So save the files to desktop, and when they are downloaded run them


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


I mean can you use a dual channel config with slots 2 and 4 without putting anything in slot1?


I use the slots 2 & 4 when I'm OCing with high FSB. Works the charm.


----------



## NoGuru

1 and 3 for me.
Edit: Have a good Holiday!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


*Brad, how many Amps does a 4890 need?*

You need to download and save the file first. If you don't and if you miss the UAC pop up, you're









So save the files to desktop, and when they are downloaded run them










Will do, cheers mate. I am not sure how many amps the 4890 needs. i have a psu that has 41A single rail and i run this baby fine at 1ghz core/4.4ghz memory with no issue. i guess you need 30A or higher to run one.

BTW, when i run stock with this card, i get artifiacts. if i use GPU Tool to increase core voltage to 1.4 and i set my clocks within CCC to 1ghz/4.4ghz, the artifacts go away! Why is this? software conflict?


----------



## Philbar71

^ most likely since you upped the core voltage, the stock voltage was not enough and you had stability problems.


----------



## stasio

GA-EP45-UD3R - F11

-Improve CPU compatibility 
-XHD RAID Support
-Fix Memory-mapped I/O in 32-bit system
Released date:31.Aug 09

Anybody got GA-EP45-UD3P - F10f BIOS?
If yes,please post here.Thanx


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Do you always need to use the 1st RAM slot in the UD3P board? I mean can you use a dual channel config with slots 2 and 4 without putting anything in slot1?


I'm using slots 2 and 4 on my ud3r with no problem.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


I'm using slots 2 and 4 on my ud3r with no problem.


Oh ok. It's just that the manual says to ALWAYS use the 1st slot, so I was just worried.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Oh ok. It's just that the manual says to ALWAYS use the 1st slot, so I was just worried.

I didn't read the manual, so I wouldn't know

It doesn't seem to be having any negative effect


----------



## BradleyW

I want to edit my bios to increase voltage using RBE. I have found the voltage that needs increasing. There is no option in the drop down menu for 1.4volts. Do i just type the values i want and flash the bios?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stasio* 
GA-EP45-UD3R - F11

-Improve CPU compatibility
-XHD RAID Support
-Fix Memory-mapped I/O in 32-bit system
Released date:31.Aug 09

Anybody got GA-EP45-UD3P - F10f BIOS?
If yes,please post here.Thanx









Soon as I get my I45 back on line I'll let you know on that F10f. Fairly certain it's on there.

Going north for a David Allen Coe concert today, so likely get back to you on Sunday.


----------



## zollen

I have installed WINXP 32BITS Home Edition along with drivers and other necessary softwares. After I download the Xpress Recovery2 (latest: Ver.1.01.070817) image (*.iso) and burned it into a CD, here are the step I performed:

1. Insert the CD
2. Reboot my machine
3. Press F9 the first time
4. Press continue
5. Press any key to load the Xpress Recovery2
6. I see the initial blue screen of Xpress Recovery2
7. I received the following message:
IDE drive doesn't exist or all primary partitions are occupied

Here is my BIOS settings:
IDE controller: Enabled
SATA: Enabled
Boot Priority: 1. CD, 2. HDD

Hardware Configuration
SATA #0: SATA Hard Drive
SATA #1: DVD Burner/Reader

I have only one SATA hard drive (500GB) with 250GB as the system primary partition. The rest (250GB) is unallocated space.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Name : GA-EP45-UD3P(rev. 1.0)

M/B Rev : 1.0
BIOS Ver : F4

VGA: XFX 9600GT
CPU Brand : Intel Model : Q9550 Stock Speed : 2.83
Operation System : Win XP SP3
Memory Brand : Mushkin XP-8500 2GB x 2
Power Supply : 650 W


----------



## BradleyW

By cleaning my TRUE under the tap, i have gone from 71c full load to 62c full load. Lots of dust has been cleaned off.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Soon as I get my I45 back on line I'll let you know on that F10f. Fairly certain it's on there.

Going north for a David Allen Coe concert today, so likely get back to you on Sunday.


David Allen is so funny.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zollen*


I have installed WINXP 32BITS Home Edition along with drivers and other necessary softwares. After I download the Xpress Recovery2 (latest: Ver.1.01.070817) image (*.iso) and burned it into a CD, here are the step I performed:

1. Insert the CD
2. Reboot my machine
3. Press F9 the first time
4. Press continue
5. Press any key to load the Xpress Recovery2
6. I see the initial blue screen of Xpress Recovery2
7. I received the following message:
IDE drive doesn't exist or all primary partitions are occupied

Here is my BIOS settings:
IDE controller: Enabled
SATA: Enabled
Boot Priority: 1. CD, 2. HDD

Hardware Configuration
SATA #0: SATA Hard Drive
SATA #1: DVD Burner/Reader

I have only one SATA hard drive (500GB) with 250GB as the system primary partition. The rest (250GB) is unallocated space.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Name : GA-EP45-UD3P(rev. 1.0)

M/B Rev : 1.0
BIOS Ver : F4

VGA: XFX 9600GT
CPU Brand : Intel Model : Q9550 Stock Speed : 2.83
Operation System : Win XP SP3
Memory Brand : Mushkin XP-8500 2GB x 2
Power Supply : 650 W


I did notice your running an old Bios, why don't you try flashing to a newer one? This might solve it.


----------



## stasio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Soon as I get my I45 back on line I'll let you know on that F10f.


It's in JZ Electronic.:swearing:
I send complain to GBT about this.


----------



## grishkathefool

Thanks stasio!! Ytm!


----------



## poldo

F11 for UD3R is awesome, with the F9, I needed to tune the CPU and NB GTL Ref Settings big time to get this mild overclock stable but with the F11, everything is set to nominal values.


----------



## toricred

What a week. After testing 4.2 on my rig for almost 24 hours I decided that I'd let it run that way for a day or so. An hour or so in my OS drive died. I discovered that part of the problem is also the SATA port on the MB. I have now replaced the HDD and made sure I'm not using that port now. While I was at it I changed the orientation of the CPU Fan. I'm back to testing at 3.825 for now. I hope that was the only problem with 4.2, but if nothing else it explained a lot of other problems I'd been having.


----------



## BradleyW

Ok guy's i need help. if i was to connect a SATA2 hard drive into the ep45-ud3p and run windows windows and games off this one hdd!, where in the motherboard exactly would i put it/plug it in? I know it sounds strange but can some one answer this for me please.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Any one of the 6 yellow SATA ports


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Any one of the 6 yellow SATA ports










Interesting... So why is my hdd slowing down my games when the next part of the level has to be loaded on games such as fallout 3, loading the wastelands as you run through them?

Take a look at my HD Tune results.
http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives...ne-gaming.html


----------



## grishkathefool

You are averaging 68MB/s for an HDD, what's the problem?

What port is the Hitachi plugged into?


----------



## BradleyW

Sata,yellow. The top row, right. End socket

here is the layout of the sata ports.

/ / /
/ / /

here is where my hdd is plugged into. (H)

/ / H
/ / /

Edit: After a defrag.


----------



## grishkathefool

Ok, that's Port 0. Now, in BIOS what do you have the ports enabled as? IDE/AHCI/RAID? I don't think it matters, btw.

What sort of speed do you see when you copy a large file from one HDD to another?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Interesting... So why is my hdd slowing down my games when the next part of the level has to be loaded on games such as fallout 3, loading the wastelands as you run through them?

Take a look at my HD Tune results.
http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives...ne-gaming.html

Looks good to me too!

This is *my* backup drive, but it's the same drive as yours so


----------



## BradleyW

i only have 1 hdd and a external. Seems to be quickish. I am using a ide dvd drive btw. I am not sure what the bios says. Under what tab or section will i find the information needed?


----------



## Philbar71

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Interesting... So why is my hdd slowing down my games when the next part of the level has to be loaded on games such as fallout 3, loading the wastelands as you run through them?

Take a look at my HD Tune results.
http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives...ne-gaming.html

uhh, what do you mean by loading? like a loading screen pops up? can we have a screen shot?


----------



## BradleyW

No loading screen. you just see the terain in the distance appearing as you move along. this is when the PC slows down. I always thought the hdd was putting the graphics into the Vram a little too slow.

Edit: All this above with stalker clear sky as well but even worse. then again, at the time i had a 4870 with only 512mb vram. I have not tested stalker on this 4890 yet. I get high FPS in benchamrks and everything.


----------



## SgtHop

It's just loading the area. There's nothing you can do, short of buying a new hard drive.


----------



## BradleyW

But when the area is loading, the game slows down on a 4890! Do i need a faster HDD? I cannot afford a 10k rpm drive. does anyone here have this issue on games like fallout 3 when the environment in the distance is loading?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
No loading screen. you just see the terain in the distance appearing as you move along. this is when the PC slows down. I always thought the hdd was putting the graphics into the Vram a little too slow.

Edit: All this above with stalker clear sky as well but even worse. then again, at the time i had a 4870 with only 512mb vram. I have not tested stalker on this 4890 yet. I get high FPS in benchamrks and everything.

Get a second 500GB HDD and go Raid 0


----------



## BradleyW

Am i ok with a different company and capacity HDD to run raid 0? Do i really need raid setup? My PSU could do without it.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Am i ok with a different company and capacity HDD to run raid 0? Do really need raid setup? I PSU could do without it.

At first i thought you had a 320GB









You can mix the sizes, but you only end up with 2x Smallest drive









Do you really need it? Well you have said you have loading problems!

I would get two small 64GB or so drives and Raid them









idk, but i don't think they use that much current!
It turns out the the 4890 was 11 Amps


----------



## BradleyW

I see. But do i need raid?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I see. But do i need raid?

Do you really need it? Well you have said you have loading problems!

Try "stalker clear sky" and I will try it on my 4890 rig








And i think it has a bench built in


----------



## BradleyW

How do we access the bench. Do you have a 4890 rig?? tell me more. your back up HDD would be the perfect hdd for my raid setup. I can see me buying a hdd off you just before christmas time.


----------



## BradleyW

I just installed stalker clear sky and it just said insert stalker disc when i try and start up the game.

I tried reinstalling the game.

EDIT:stalker clear sky is now play but the performance is crap. I keep getting the odd stick every 5-10 seconds.

EDIT: Someone told my, stalker loves CPU. I am trying to OC further til i can get this thing in raid 0.
Vcore 1.44 in windows
Term 0.2 behind vcore
PLL 0.1 behind vcore
MCH 1.28v
FSB412x9=3707mhz

Hopefully!! Hey, full load temp 67c

Ok, my overclocs is still running. 3hour 50 mins small FFT.

I just took my external out of the case to use as a second HDD for raid.0. My question is, how do i enable raid 0 and do i install my games on the second hdd or the hdd with windows on it?


----------



## poldo

RAID 0 can be found under Integrated Peripherals. You can set the hard drive to operate as AHCI or RAID, disable puts it at IDE Emulation.

You'll then have access to the RAID BIOS through Ctrl + I after POST. Then create a striped array, take note: that would mean you'll have to reinstall Windows because all existing data on the hard drive will be wiped out in the process. Seeing that you're running Windows 7, the drivers for RAID are already loaded during the installation so there's no need for a floppy or a USB Flash drive to load the RAID drivers but if you want to make sure, save the RAID drivers on a memory stick first before starting the reinstallation.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poldo* 
RAID 0 can be found under Integrated Peripherals. You can set the hard drive to operate as AHCI or RAID, disable puts it at IDE Emulation.

You'll then have access to the RAID BIOS through Ctrl + I after POST. Then create a striped array, take note: that would mean you'll have to reinstall Windows because all existing data on the hard drive will be wiped out in the process. Seeing that you're running Windows 7, the drivers for RAID are already loaded during the installation so there's no need for a floppy or a USB Flash drive to load the RAID drivers but if you want to make sure, save the RAID drivers on a memory stick first before starting the reinstallation.

So i set it to raid and then i access the raid bios setup by ctrl+I after the boot screen. Then i create a striped array. Then i formate and reinstall windows on any hard drive of my choosing? Is this correct? Will windows see 2 HDD's during raid 0?


----------



## BradleyW

I am still unclear.


----------



## poldo

When you get into the RAID BIOS, you'll need to specify the raid type to use (striped = RAID 0, mirroring = RAID 1, etc.). Then you need to select the members (hard drives) for this array. Then, you'll have to specify the stripe size, use 128kb or any other setting you prefer. Create a name for the array and exit RAID BIOS then boot from the CD to begin the OS reinstallation.

The operating system setup will not see the 2 hard drives but the RAID name you created for it. Everything is pretty much straight-forward after that.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *poldo*


When you get into the RAID BIOS, you'll need to specify the raid type to use (striped = RAID 0, mirroring = RAID 1, etc.). Then you need to select the members (hard drives) for this array. Then, you'll have to specify the stripe size, use 128kb or any other setting you prefer. Create a name for the array and exit RAID BIOS then boot from the CD to begin the OS reinstallation.

The operating system setup will not see the 2 hard drives but the RAID name you created for it. Everything is pretty much straight-forward after that.


Thankyou for all the help. Can i ask two small questions please. Do i need to go on intergrated perpherbiels first to set both HDD's to raid before going into raid bios?

Also, what stripe size will give me best read performance? for gaming?


----------



## poldo

You only need to set the SATA ports to use RAID instead of AHCI or IDE. The array must be configured from the RAID BIOS. You might want to check your manual, this one's in there with options for Windows XP and Windows Vista.







128kb works fine, to be honest, I don't know or seen or felt difference in performance between the different stripe sizes.


----------



## BradleyW

Ok, i am not in raid 0. Let me get everything installed and i will post back the HD Tune results.


----------



## poldo

Have fun with raid 0 but don't expect extreme performance. Its only when in sustained read/write that RAID 0 shines so there's not much difference in performance when you're using it to surf or play games unless the game requires frequent disk read/write.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *poldo*


Have fun with raid 0 but don't expect extreme performance. Its only when in sustained read/write that RAID 0 shines so there's not much difference in performance when you're using it to surf or play games unless the game requires frequent disk read/write.


But it will make the game faster when the game needs the hdd right?

Anyway, I just took my external hdd out of the case and i am using in raid 0 with the hitachi deskstar.

Here are my new results.

Min 19MB
Max 137MB
Average 106MB
15.7 MS
Burst rate 146MB

Is that better? Will it improve the "slow down" bits on games like Fallout 3 when the waste lands load in the distance?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


But it will make the game faster when the game needs the hdd right?

Anyway, I just took my external hdd out of the case and i am using in raid 0 with the hitachi deskstar.

Here are my new results.

Min 19MB
Max 137MB
Average 106MB
15.7 MS
Burst rate 146MB

Is that better? Will it improve the "slow down" bits on games like Fallout 3 when the waste lands load in the distance?


Looks good mate


----------



## BradleyW

Why is my burst rate crap compared to yours? My min is also rubbish as tho it is unstable yet the external when itested that on its own shown a line accross the graph just like yours. The hitachi goes up and down.


----------



## ACHILEE5

idk why i get crazy Burst Speeds! But don't worry about it








Just install some games and see how it is now


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
idk why i get crazy Burst Speeds! But don't worry about it








Just install some games and see how it is now









Ok, i will install Fallout 3


----------



## Ridingagain

I seem to have my stock system stable and I'm now looking to try some overclocking. I have done endless searches but my cpu is not very common so I've been unable to find a thread with settings to get me started.

CPU qx9770 (stock 400)
memory: gskill f2-8500cl5d-4gbpi-b

Currently almost everything is on auto and seems to be working fine.

Muliplier 8x (stock)
host frequency 400 (stock)
pci set at 100

xmp, mch latch, multiplier, memory setting (5-5-5-15) all auto
dram voltage set t 2.0. Anything higher is not stable, won't boot at 2.1v and gradually got better as I dropped in increments dow to 2.0v
MCH on auto 1.1v seems to be best, tried going down to 1.05 and up to 1.20

Other settings all auto:
cpu vcore 1.2875
cpu termination 1.2
pll 1.5
ref .76

I went in and up'd the multiplier to 9x and boots fine, but to get through 3dmark, needed to up cpu voltage to 1.3
Tried 10x multipler and got 3/4 way through 3dmark with 1.32 voltage.

I don't think i'll benefit much by overclocking memory, so i'd like to leave it where it is. I'm hoping this cpu will operate ~4.0ghz 24/7 use with some fine tuning.

Should I leave frequency at 400 and just take multipler to 10x and adjust voltage to get it stable?

Or better to set mch latch at 400 then take cpu frequency up to 450 with 9 multipler? (sorry i'm a newbie and don't fully understand how mch latch works). From what i've read I'd want to use the 2.66d setting below mch latch once set.

How do I post my bios settings in a thread?


----------



## NoGuru

Here is a form for the Bios.
Go to usercp at the top of the page and fill out your system specs.
It will help us to help you.


----------



## SgtHop

Exact settings will vary between chips, keep that in mind. But I sure as hell want that processor you've got. That would be pretty hardcore.


----------



## NoGuru

Oh yeah you don't need to fill all of it out. Mostly just voltage's. I don't need all of your ram settings.


----------



## toricred

You probably want your FSB Term .02 - .03 volts below vcore at 400 FSB.


----------



## Ridingagain

Thanks for link to template. Here is my current setup, all stock accept dram voltage and seems to run well. I'd like to overclock to 3.6 or 4.0 if i can get it stable.

CPU = Qx9770
Motherboard = ga-ep45-ud3p (rev 1.6)
BIOS Version = FB
Ram = gskill 1066 F2-8500CL5D-4GBPI-B

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: [+0.0]
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.2ghz (400x8)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [disabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [100]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [Auto]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: [Auto]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:[Auto]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5 Auto
tRCD .............................................: 5 Auto
tRP............................................... ..: 5 Auto
tRAS.............................................. : 15 Auto

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 Auto
tWTR..........................................: 4 Auto
tWR............................................: 13 Auto
tRFC...........................................: 68 Auto
tRTP...........................................: 4 Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 10 auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 10 auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.28750v [auto]
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: [auto]
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: [auto]
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.76V*...........: .76 [auto]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: [Auto]
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.76V............: [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: [Auto]
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: [Auto]
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: [Auto]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: [2.0V]<=most stable, won't even boot at 2.1v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: [Auto]
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: [Auto]
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: [Auto]


----------



## grishkathefool

Brad, I love you, but I am constantly amazed by your situation. I mean, in theory you have the GOnZO gaming rig; yet, you constantly are trying to find ways to make it meaner, which inevitably leads to you cussing your machine and hollering for us to figure out what is broken.

What I am saying is have you given up on USING your machine to game with at this point and are trying to just push it to its limit?

I would imagine that your machine, at a stable CPU overclock, with your 4890 at stock speed would just shred Crysis and whatever else you throw at it, right?

I guess I am confused as to why you are setting up a RAID 0. Which brings me to my next question. Did you install the Intel Matrix Manager and RAID drivers when you installed your OS?


----------



## SgtHop

That's exactly how I am, Grish. My computer will never be complete, because there's always some way to make it faster, better, more epic, etc. That's why I hate this hobby. It's also why I love it...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ridingagain* 
Thanks for link to template. Here is my current setup, all stock accept dram voltage and seems to run well. I'd like to overclock to 3.6 or 4.0 if i can get it stable.

CPU = Qx9770
Motherboard = ga-ep45-ud3p (rev 1.6)
BIOS Version = FB
Ram = gskill 1066 F2-8500CL5D-4GBPI-B

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: [+0.0]
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.2ghz (400x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [disabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:400.................500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [100]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [Auto]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]..........400
System Memory Multiplier ..............: [Auto]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:[Auto]............Manually

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5 Auto............5
tRCD .............................................: 5 Auto........5
tRP............................................... ..: 5 Auto.......5
tRAS.............................................. : 15 Auto.......15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 Auto
tWTR..........................................: 4 Auto
tWR............................................: 13 Auto
tRFC...........................................: 68 Auto
tRTP...........................................: 4 Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 10 auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 10 auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.28750v [auto]........1.36
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: [auto].....................1.34
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: [auto].............................1.57
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.76V*...........: .76 [auto]

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: [Auto]...............1.30
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.76V............: [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: [Auto]
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: [Auto]
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: [Auto]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: [2.0V]<=most stable, won't even boot at 2.1v
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: [Auto]
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: [Auto]
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: [Auto]

Ok these are some numbers to try. They may not work but try adjusting up or down it each direction.
Now you should nave a temperature monitoring program. I like real temp but there are a lot but I will add it to the post.
And you will need a stress testing program. I like prime95 for it's real world like testing. I'll try and find that to but there is a download section that has everything you need. Keep in mind when testing just test for a short time at first until you get close to your goal then stress for longer. Small ftts is the test you will want to run with prime95.
That is one expensive chip so I take no responsibility for your actions. So get to know your specs such as max volts and max temp. Good luck








I am also adding cpu-z.


----------



## Ridingagain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Ok these are some numbers to try. They may not work but try adjusting up or down it each direction. 
Now you should nave a temperature monitoring program. I like real temp but there are a lot but I will add it to the post.
And you will need a stress testing program. I like prime95 for it's real world like testing. I'll try and find that to but there is a download section that has everything you need. Keep in mind when testing just test for a short time at first until you get close to your goal then stress for longer. Small ftts is the test you will want to run with prime95.
That is one expensive chip so I take no responsibility for your actions. So get to know your specs such as max volts and max temp. Good luck








I am also adding cpu-z.


Thanks! I have the programs you recommended downloaded. I'll give it a try tonight and post back results. The chip was a freebie, so I'm more worried about my wife's reaction if the computer isn't working right than I am about destroying the chip


----------



## toricred

Where on earth did you get a chip like that as a freebie?


----------



## SgtHop

Dude, worry about destroying the chip. That is one expensive processor...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ridingagain* 
Thanks! I have the programs you recommended downloaded. I'll give it a try tonight and post back results. The chip was a freebie, so I'm more worried about my wife's reaction if the computer isn't working right than I am about destroying the chip









Well you are lucky. I wouldn't worry about anything breaking. It's very difficult to break something form Overclocking.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well you are lucky. I wouldn't worry about anything breaking. It's very difficult to break something form Overclocking.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, it's actually pretty easy to kill a motherboard, CPU, pretty much anything due to overclocking, if it's a related system.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Yeah, it's actually pretty easy to kill a motherboard, CPU, pretty much anything due to overclocking, if it's a related system.


I have not broken anything from overclocking, and believe me I push my hardware very hard if you look in my sig.


----------



## SgtHop

Yes, but to say that it's really hard to break something as a general statement is still wrong. Remember, every board, every processor, every everything is different. There are no two identical, and that means some units will overclock better than others. Besides, a couple extra hundredths of a volt could kill something if it's already at its brink.


----------



## Ridingagain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Ok these are some numbers to try. They may not work but try adjusting up or down it each direction.
Now you should nave a temperature monitoring program. I like real temp but there are a lot but I will add it to the post.
And you will need a stress testing program. I like prime95 for it's real world like testing. I'll try and find that to but there is a download section that has everything you need. Keep in mind when testing just test for a short time at first until you get close to your goal then stress for longer. Small ftts is the test you will want to run with prime95.
That is one expensive chip so I take no responsibility for your actions. So get to know your specs such as max volts and max temp. Good luck








I am also adding cpu-z.


I tried the settings. I also changed the system memory multiplier to 2.66D. I assume I was supposed to do that since i manually put 400 in mch frequency latch. Is that correct, or should I have left the system memory multiplier on auto.

It booted up and I checked CPUz. It still shows bus speed on cpu tab as 400, fsb 1600 and multiplier fluctuating between 6-8 (same as stock)...showing 3.2ghz. Is this normal?

Also on the memory tab on cpuz, the timings changed to 5-7-7-20 even though I had manually set them in the bios to 5-5-5-15.

I ran 3dmark06 to check some stability. I got to the end of the firefly forest test and it stalled for awhile, then blue screened and rebooted.

I'll keep playing with it. Thanks again for the help getting me started.


----------



## SgtHop

When working with OCing your CPU, leave your RAM timings stock to eliminate the possibility that that is causing the instability.

Your multiplier will change, it's called Intel SpeedStep, and it saves power when the CPU isn't being used very heavily. 400FSB is 1600FSB, and 400x8 is 3200MHz. So, all that is right.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ridingagain* 
I tried the settings. I also changed the system memory multiplier to 2.66D. I assume I was supposed to do that since i manually put 400 in mch frequency latch. Is that correct, or should I have left the system memory multiplier on auto.

It booted up and I checked CPUz. It still shows bus speed on cpu tab as 400, fsb 1600 and multiplier fluctuating between 6-8 (same as stock)...showing 3.2ghz. Is this normal?

Also on the memory tab on cpuz, the timings changed to 5-7-7-20 even though I had manually set them in the bios to 5-5-5-15.

I ran 3dmark06 to check some stability. I got to the end of the firefly forest test and it stalled for awhile, then blue screened and rebooted.

I'll keep playing with it. Thanks again for the help getting me started.









In the advance Bios Features you need to Disable some things.
Limit Cupid
No Execute
CPU Enhance Halt
C2/C3E
C4/C4e
CPU Thermal Monitor
EIST Function
Virtualization Tecnology

Use prime95 for stressing small ftts. 3Dmark06 is more for your Graphics.
Once you get a stable O.C. you can start to bring some of the volts down to try and get it to run cooler.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Yes, but to say that it's really hard to break something as a general statement is still wrong. Remember, every board, every processor, every everything is different. There are no two identical, and that means some units will overclock better than others. Besides, a couple extra hundredths of a volt could kill something if it's already at its brink.

It's not wrong it's true. I realize all equipment is different. My point is it's harder to break something from overclocking then say installing new hardware. Intel say's max volts for my cpu is 1.45v but I have put in 1.52 before and it still works fine. In fact I have put like 1.65 through a chip I still have and it's fine. So yes it is my opinion but it's based on what I have seen.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Not happy with the new BIOS right now. It will not work with my OC. Think I might go back to F10b.


NoGuru this is what my comparisons are using F10b and F10e

*F10e the bad*

1) cant go back to previous bios on QFLASH have to do it on FLASHSPI

2) it overwrites your original bios backup to F10e

3) If you go back as on 1) ANY HARD OC will lead to crash bios and F10e comes back

4) lower times on latency in mem lowered my mem from 51,2(F10b) to 52,3(F10e)

*F10e the good*

1) it likes more the 2,05A multi on my giga UD3P, can run and past tests on my 1200 2x2 Gskills at 1250 CL5 PL9

2) restarts showing more info than on F10b, F10b jumps that POSTs

3) not so many reboot loops as on F10b

4) will not like some hard 8,5 OC i had like *530x8,5 mem at 1272 PL9*, it wont boot and load W7 or XP

*F10b the bad*

1) Still has some reboot loops

*F10b the good*

1) better latency on mem

2) no problems on *530x8,5 mem at 1272 PL9* i can tun SPi32M perfect and boot without freezing

3) seems more stable for OC

*The bad part of all is that we the ones we tried F10b and found it a great bios and the ones we love to OC hard have to deal with the fact that F10e will come back again and again and i asked stasio and so many others how to fix this and there's no reply...It would be great to have F10b as backup also*


----------



## NoGuru

Yes but I am liking it more now. But I would like to go back to F10b.
What about the newest one I think there is a F11 out?


----------



## kevindd992002

Does this mean it's best to stay at the official F9 BIOS?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Does this mean it's best to stay at the official F9 BIOS?

Not necessarily, I would just say stay away from F10e


----------



## kevindd992002

Oh ok. What are "reboot loops" anyway?


----------



## BradleyW

I just raided the hdd's and my games stick a little less when the environment is loading around me. What HDD's should i buy that are fast for raid. I want great read speeds and 7200rpm so it is not too expensive.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Just 'unwittingly' (perhaps) flashed to F10e too. Seems there are a few unhappy ppl with this not easily reversible bios.

Cross flashing and @bios may be two reasonably dangerous alternatives.

There does seem to be an answer at:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/bios...h-guide-27576/

and

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/bios...3p-f10e-34024/

i.e.

"A) F9 using MSDOS disks and FLASHSPI.EXE 
B) F10b Q-flash from BIOS - Pressing F8 (Q-flash , pressing "End" at POST didn't work: keyboard keys not working...tested twice)

*F10b roxx as hard as F9, plz bury the F10e !!!*"


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes but I am liking it more now. But I would like to go back to F10b. 
What about the newest one I think there is a F11 out?


I am interested in this as well, I am still on f9 and was thinking of flashing to f11 but wanted more opinions on how good it was.


----------



## BradleyW

Is it ok for a hdd to have 2 platters? Will the read speeds be quicker?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yes but I am liking it more now. But I would like to go back to F10b.
What about the newest one I think there is a F11 out?

No F11 is for UD3R...F10f is out but no link

Yes F10e seems consistent bud i tried for hours to boot at 530x8,5 and now way...F10b on first attempt...so somethings mush have changed...specially on latencies as i reported...

And remember im on a quad at heavy OC with 2x2 Gskill PI wich put strengh a lot on MCH and other parts...not the same as duals.

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
Just 'unwittingly' (perhaps) flashed to F10e too. Seems there are a few unhappy ppl with this not easily reversible bios.

Cross flashing and @bios may be two reasonably dangerous alternatives.

There does seem to be an answer at:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/bios...3p-f10e-34024/

i.e.

A) F9 using MSDOS disks and FLASHSPI.EXE
B) F10b Q-flash from BIOS - Pressing F8 (Q-flash , pressing "End" at POST didn't work: keyboard keys not working...tested twice)

*F10b roxx as hard as F9, plz bury the F10e !!!*

That destroyed my RAID 0 mate, will not try that until they found a normal solution, such a great board and such a big mistake on that bios...

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Oh ok. What are "reboot loops" anyway?

when you are heavy OC'ng like for ex going 535x9 direct from bios and tigh mem timmings, sometimes will boot and off and boot and off and stays like that till you turn off PSU, then it will normally start again.

it also do it on every bios that if you save a profile with F11 and then you are on 4000 supoose and you load a 4300 profile you have to go an check if it loaded mem divider correct, most of the times its in auto at 1600 etc or other high speed and that also its a cause for the reboot loops. I just load 2 times and problems gone.

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## SgtHop

I have the problem what with the non-working keys, too. It's incredibly annoying, because I want to boot into Vista, but my keyboard doesn't work unless going into the BIOS. F9 is the version I have, would it be beneficial to flash to F10b?


----------



## grishkathefool

I haven't noticed a difference between F9 and F10b and should have stayed at 9 so my profiles would still load.

*Brad,* they use two platters to increase the amount of storage. It doesn't improve times and might arguably cause a little increased latency to search for sectors. Your best bet, if you want to use a RAID 0 is to use the smallest disks you can and use more of them. So use 3 160GB HDDs or 5 80GBs.... but then don't use a RAID 0 use RAID 5 so you have some protection from failure.


----------



## ichiveritas

Im rocking the F6 bios maybe i should give it a change..


----------



## SgtHop

I might recommend it, Ich. But, how do I fix this issue with my keyboard, it's really annoying, and I need to boot into Vista to do some stuff.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Have you got a second USB keyboard?
If so, let the rig boot into windows, then if your keyboard don't work. Plug the other one into an empty port. That should work, and so should the main keyboard!
Then unplug the second keyboard and reboot. And it should now work?

At least it did for me


----------



## SgtHop

It's not in the OS that's the problem, it's in the screens where you choose what hard drive you want to boot from, or whatever. It does the same in the other option select, like if you have to do a hard shut down, and it comes up with the screen that says "Start Windows normally", and all the other options I don't remember right now. It doesn't work in those, either.


----------



## crashdummy35

Wow...really odd problem here.

Just flashed to the F11 bios and it won't let me boot into my Vista partition..? WTH?

I flashed. Exited. Loaded Optimized Defaults. Saved and exited. Went back in and set everything back. Saved and exited. Let it boot, and my keyboard is totally unresponsive during the boot screen--it boots to W7 after the countdown?

I only have 3 partitions on my HDD:

Boot order was CD ROM then HDD. Then I tried HDD no other devices...same issue.

Christ....


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I might recommend it, Ich. But, how do I fix this issue with my keyboard, it's really annoying, and I need to boot into Vista to do some stuff.


Wow, I just noticed it's happening to you too huh?


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah. It's really, really starting to get on my nerves. And ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## crashdummy35

I just flashed like 10 minutes ago... I haven't found anything on Google either.

Jesus Christ.

Man this sucks...I can't believe this.

I'm going to go poke around in the bios....


----------



## poldo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Wow...really odd problem here.

Just flashed to the F11 bios and it won't let me boot into my Vista partition..? WTH?

I flashed. Exited. Loaded Optimized Defaults. Saved and exited. Went back in and set everything back. Saved and exited. Let it boot, and my keyboard is totally unresponsive during the boot screen--it boots to W7 after the countdown?

I only have 3 partitions on my HDD:

Boot order was CD ROM then HDD. Then I tried HDD no other devices...same issue.

Christ....


have you check how the hard drive operates in Integrated Peripherals?

EDIT: I just understood the problem now. I've had this issue with the F11 BIOS, keyboard would be unresponsive on bootup but it usually goes away on the next restart. Seems like a bug or something as it happens randomly, usually a bad overclock as I tweak and experiment with settings on a daily basis.


----------



## SgtHop

I don't think that's the point, Poldo. The point is his keyboard doesn't work.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poldo* 
have you check how the hard drive operates in Integrated Peripherals?

What do you mean? What should I be looking for? It shows my drive and all and my keyboard and mouse work fine once I'm in Windows, but, at the boot choice menu nothing works--not my mouse or keyboard.


----------



## poldo

Sorry guys, I just added something on my first response. I've had this issue too but its usually when my system crashes after a bad overclock. After the restart, the keyboard works fine.


----------



## crashdummy35

I'll try a complete shut down and see what happens. Maybe clear my CMOS.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, I'm not overclocked right now, so I know it's not a bad overclock that's causing it. I'm also not on F11, so that's not causing it. It also happens every time I start it. After it goes past the POST screen, I can't use the keyboard until I get to the OS.


----------



## poldo

Hmmm...try to see if the USB Keyboard Support is enabled in Integrated Peripherals.


----------



## ACHILEE5

And you have All the USB options enabled?


----------



## SgtHop

If memory serves, they're all enabled, but I'll check anyways next time I reboot.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
And you have All the USB options enabled?










Dude I swear to God...line up and slap me now, please. I had done my USB 2.0 and all but didn't do the mouse a keyboard.

CRASHDUMMY35









+ Rep for pointing out the completely obvious Achilee5. Sheesh. I'm going to go and sit in the corner now...


----------



## SgtHop

I bet that's my problem too. I'm checking now, and will be pissed if that's the problem, lol.

EDIT: **** me. That was the problem all along, god dammit.


----------



## dennyb

You have to enable all USB after a BIOS flash or CMOS reset

load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- set DRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
also the boot order will need attention


----------



## ichiveritas

Its nice when things work again. I thought about mentioning the same thing but was afraid to insult anyone


----------



## SgtHop

Well, now that I've enabled the USB keyboard, I can't get past the POST screen, which makes absolutely no sense at all...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
Dude I swear to God...line up and slap me now, please. I had done my USB 2.0 and all but didn't do the mouse a keyboard.

CRASHDUMMY35









+ Rep for pointing out the completely obvious Achilee5. Sheesh. I'm going to go and sit in the corner now...










Quote:


Originally Posted by *poldo* 
Hmmm...try to see if the USB Keyboard Support is enabled in Integrated Peripherals.

If it is, don't forget *poldo* said it before me. But i did it with pictures


----------



## poldo

lol, achilee5 beat me to a screenshot.









EDIT: SgtHOP, do not enable USB Support for mouse that's what happens to me too.


----------



## BradleyW

Hi ACHILEE5, can you check something on my raid thread please.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Well, now that I've enabled the USB keyboard, I can't get past the POST screen, which makes absolutely no sense at all...

Have you got a USB drive plugged in? If so take it out


----------



## SgtHop

I've got an external, but why would that cause it to mess up my keyboard?


----------



## poldo

Disable Legacy USB Storage Detect and USB Mouse Support. The latter doesn't disable USB mice on the operating system but only on POST, so don't worry.


----------



## SgtHop

This board does some screwy things, lol. I'll give it a go.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poldo* 
Disable Legacy USB Storage Detect and USB Mouse Support. The latter doesn't disable USB mice on the operating system but only on POST, so don't worry.









Pictures


----------



## SgtHop

Okay, it seems to be fixed, but now it doesn't see my Vista drive. HURRR.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Okay, it seems to be fixed, but now it doesn't see my Vista drive. HURRR.

Is it on the USB drive?


----------



## poldo

lol, this is getting really complicated. is Vista installed on the the external storage via USB?


----------



## SgtHop

No, it's on an internal SATA drive.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
No, it's on an internal SATA drive.

Have you only just changed the USB settings?


----------



## SgtHop

Aye. That and the CPU multiplier, which for some reason was set to 8.5 after I reset my CMOS, but yeah, those are the only things I changed.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Aye. That and the CPU multiplier, which for some reason was set to 8.5 after I reset my CMOS, but yeah, those are the only things I changed.

It has to be a setting you need to change!
As you reset the cmos, and loaded Optimum Defaults.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
You have to enable all USB after a BIOS flash or CMOS reset

load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- set DRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
*also the boot order will need attention*


----------



## SgtHop

It's not just the boot order, it doesn't show up at all. Not in the OS, not in the boot list. It just vanished. Also, yeah, I did forget to change my RAM settings, but I've run it at 1.8V before with no issues.


----------



## dennyb

Unplug the harddrive and plug it back in --maybe try a different port


----------



## BradleyW

Relace the SATA cable? Sounds too simple but ive heard they can get corrupt or broken.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, the cable isn't all that old, but if changing ports doesn't work, then I guess I'll try that.


----------



## ACHILEE5

How many HDD's are you using?
Are you running Raid?
Is the lost Vista on a Raid drive?
We need info


----------



## SgtHop

Just two, no RAID, it's just on a regular HDD. 7 is on the other.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Just two, no RAID, it's just on a regular HDD. 7 is on the other.


Try switching over to GSata, boot and shutdown and switch back.

That's what Iv'e had to do after high OC failures to get Sata back on line.


----------



## SgtHop

GSata? What is this? I haven't heard of that before.


----------



## Dryadsoul

GSata are the purple sata headers behind your RAM slots. And the main Sata are yellow headers.

Sounds goofy, but it works.


----------



## SgtHop

Eh, I guess it's worth a try. Now I just need to figure out which cable goes where, lol.


----------



## SgtHop

Alright. The only thing plugging the HDD into the purple SATA ports did was prevent the computer from POSTing, so it's back in the regular SATA port.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


You have to enable all USB after a BIOS flash or CMOS reset

load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- set DRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
also the boot order will need attention


Note: I find it best to ONLY Load Optimized Defaults once I am on the MIT page, that way I don't have to reset all the other stuff (peripherals et al).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Alright. The only thing plugging the HDD into the purple SATA ports did was prevent the computer from POSTing, so it's back in the regular SATA port.


What is your boot order set to? I use Floppy>DvD>HDD (which you select).


----------



## SgtHop

It's set to DVD>HDD>Floppy, but it wouldn't even go into the BIOS to let me change anything, it just froze in the 'loading setup' screen.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
If it is, don't forget *poldo* said it before me. But i did it with pictures









Yeah I gave him some love to...lol


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
You have to enable all USB after a BIOS flash or CMOS reset

load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- set DRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
also the boot order will need attention

What a day...Leave work early, thought I bricked my board (wouldn't post after bios flash) then it looped and booted...then forgot to fix my usb stuff so the keyboard wouldn't work...sheesh.


----------



## NoGuru

Plus have you seen this Crash? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=686857


----------



## crashdummy35

Whoa! Very very nice NoGuru. That's one beastly oc. Great work.

Are you shooting for 5..?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
Whoa! Very very nice NoGuru. That's one beastly oc. Great work.

Are you shooting for 5..?

Thank you and I am. But if I don't reach it I won't be disappointed. 4.93 on air is a feat in itself.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Thank you and I am. But if I don't reach it I won't be disappointed. *4.93 on air is a feat in itself.*

You bet it is. That's a big number. *Raises beer in salute.*


----------



## dennyb

A big number indeed--


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


A big number indeed--










Lol...what the..? *THAT* is funny.


----------



## SgtHop

God damn, I want my Mugen so bad, just so I can get those mondo clocks. I hope I can get 4.5 stable, that would be amazing.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


God damn, I want my Mugen so bad, just so I can get those mondo clocks. I hope I can get 4.5 stable, that would be amazing.


Just hang around here...this thread takes "The Pursuit of Performance" to heart--believe that.

You've got an army waiting to help.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


God damn, I want my Mugen so bad, just so I can get those mondo clocks. I hope I can get 4.5 stable, that would be amazing.


Stable might be tough but I'm sure we can get you close.

Let's not forget that dennyb has a World Record for his chip he is # 3 in the world on air.


----------



## crashdummy35

Yeah, those folks in Overclock Holler don't mess around...

Edit: Sarge, I stood at the waters edge and was sure I'd never get across. Then dennyb, NoGuru, grishkathefool and several others taught me to swim in no time.

With these boards just grasping the basics will take you a loooong way. Gigabyte hit a home run with these bad boys.

Edit Edit: Screenied the page count, lol. That's where the UD3's get their power from.


----------



## SgtHop

You guys are so much better than Anonymous. They don't help with dick. But, I'm sure I'll need it, and this is the first place I would come to for help, like I have been doing, and you guys have came through.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Yeah, those folks in Overclock Holler don't mess around...


LMAO true.


----------



## SgtHop

It is very true. Also, we have the page count of the beast.


----------



## dennyb

6 6 6


----------



## SgtHop

I'm fairly certain that means we're awesome.


----------



## NoGuru

Look at this page count http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...cial-1837.html


----------



## SgtHop

That's almost 1838 pages, which is almost 1840 pages, which is almost 2000 pages, which is almost over 9000 pages! That's a lot of pages.

LGA775 is better though.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


That's almost 1838 pages, which is almost 1840 pages, which is almost 2000 pages, which is almost over 9000 pages! That's a lot of pages.

LGA775 is better though.


Yeah I stopped in there earlier to let them know, but they have an army.


----------



## SgtHop

Never underestimate the power of an AMD fanboy.


----------



## crashdummy35

I ran in there, farted, and ran out. That'll teach 'em.


----------



## dennyb

NoGuru's family


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
NoGuru's family


Ain't that the truth lol.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


6 6 6


And tomorrow Satan stands on his head:

999


----------



## SgtHop

Does that mean we have to hit 999 posts by tomorrow?

We'd better get to posting.


----------



## B7ADE

Anyways guys, in my mispresence I went on a OC binge and swore not to stop until i get 3.6 out of my troubled Q6600

--------DISCLAIMER: The Following info may give you a heart attack--------

So after some messin about and updating the MB bios to F11 i goes.

and up the vcore we go, go higher, reach spec, then go a bit more.

wanna guess how much vcore it took to get this thing stable at 3.6?

1.4, Nope

1.5, Nah

1.6, Still nothing

1.7, Ding ding!

Take some asprin if you dont feel so good.

now with my vcore set at 1.66in Bios and 1.696 in cpu-Z this things finally stable at 3.6 with temps maxin at 72C in prime small FFTs.

Even though the temps arent bad, is there a possibiloty of significant damage to the chip?


----------



## SgtHop

Jesus. 1.7? It will damage the chip over time, but I don't figure you'll be running that 24/7.


----------



## B7ADE

I want to keep it 24/7, think i might go back to my duo chip if I'm killin this one softly


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, it'll die eventually if you leave it running at that much voltage. Or, maybe it won't. Never know...


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


That destroyed my RAID 0 mate, will not try that until they found a normal solution, such a great board and such a big mistake on that bios...

Cheers
Sergio


Gotcha, but I was only putting forward a possibility if no other was found Serge. There was actually another related section for RAID users which may be of use. I don't RAID, so really don't know, but looks ok and is where I got my solution in case anyone wants to get rid of the f10e:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/bios...h-guide-27576/

I tried the other methods, but the keyboard wouldn't work at the cmd prompt, so I ended up using the Recover Method via USB with boot files, f9 bios, autoexec and FLASHSPI

It worked no problem and I re-flashed via QFlash with a floppy just to be sure. Now f10e is gone; not even a back-up in the bios.

Hope this helps if anyone hasn't been able to eradicate the f10e bios.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Anyways guys, in my mispresence I went on a OC binge and swore not to stop until i get 3.6 out of my troubled Q6600

--------DISCLAIMER: The Following info may give you a heart attack--------

So after some messin about and updating the MB bios to F11 i goes.

and up the vcore we go, go higher, reach spec, then go a bit more.

wanna guess how much vcore it took to get this thing stable at 3.6?

1.4, Nope

1.5, Nah

1.6, Still nothing

1.7, Ding ding!

Take some asprin if you dont feel so good.

now with my vcore set at 1.66in Bios and 1.696 in cpu-Z this things finally stable at 3.6 with temps maxin at 72C in prime small FFTs.

Even though the temps arent bad, is there a possibiloty of significant damage to the chip?

That is kinda high. My thoughts are it's not worth it. For you to get past your hole you have to give her so much juice to be stable, it's not worth it.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


Gotcha, but I was only putting forward a possibility if no other was found Serge. There was actually another related section for RAID users which may be of use. I don't RAID, so really don't know, but looks ok and is where I got my solution in case anyone wants to get rid of the f10e:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/bios...h-guide-27576/

I tried the other methods, but the keyboard wouldn't work at the cmd prompt, so I ended up using the Recover Method via USB with boot files, f9 bios, autoexec and FLASHSPI

It worked no problem and I re-flashed via QFlash with a floppy just to be sure. Now f10e is gone; not even a back-up in the bios.

Hope this helps if anyone hasn't been able to eradicate the f10e bios.


I bet what you want that on ANY bios failure produced by OC it will bring back F10e...

Yesterday i was trying stable 4608 prime and failed (using F10b) so i had a reboot and then the screen "bios recovering....and pum F10e again"

It really pisses me off

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## BradleyW

Gutantaarg...
BradleyW Reporting for duty.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


And tomorrow Satan stands on his head:

999


Odd that that was post #6666.


----------



## madrex26

Here is my optimized default Bios setting, Can you guys provide some suggestions in cranking my rig up to 3.6-3.8GHz? Thanks in advance for the help.

Motherboard: Model: UD3P Rev#: 1.0 Bios Version: F9
Cpu: E7400 HSF: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 pro
Ram: 2X2Gig Brand: OCZ Platinum 1066 DDR2, CL 5-5-5-18, 2.1-2.2v
Power Supply Unit: Corsair 620HX

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

Robust Graphics Booster -------------- : [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ---------------------- : [ 10 X]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio ----------------- : [+0.5]
CPU Frequency ---------------------: 2.80 GHz ( 266x10.5)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control

CPU Host Clock Control --------------- : [Disabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) --------------: [ 266]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ---------- : [ 100]
C.I.A.2 ------------------------------ : [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control ------- [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive ---------------------- : [ 800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive -------------- : [ 900Mv]
CPU Clock Skew (ps) ------------------ : [ 0ps]
MCH Clock Skew (ps) ------------------ : [ 0ps]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance ------------------- : [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile --- (X.M.P.) --- : [Disabled]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch ---------------- : [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier -------------- : [Auto]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) -------------: 1066 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable --SPD----------- : [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time -------- 5 ---------- : [5]
tRCD -------------------- 7 ---------- : [ 5]
tRP --------------------- 7 ---------- : [ 5]
tRAS ------------------- 20 ---------- : [ 18]
Advanced Timing Control
tRRD -------------------- 4 ---------- : [Auto]
tWTR -------------------- 4 ---------- : [Auto]
tWR --------------------- 8a -----------: [Auto]
tRFC --------------------72 ---------- : [Auto]
tRTP -------------------- 4 ---------- : [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ------ 0 -----------: [Auto]
Driving Strength Profiles THESE TWO LINES ARE NOT AVAILABLE
Driving Strength --------- : IN MY BIOS
Channel A
Channel A Timing Settings [Press Enter]- All AUTO
Channel A Driving Settings [Press Enter]- All AUTO
Channel B
Channel B Timing Settings [Press Enter]- All AUTO
Channel B Driving Settings [Press Enter]- All AUTO

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Voltage Types------------ Normal ------- Current
Load-Line Calibration ----------------- : [Disabled]
CPU Vcore --------------- 1.26250V ---- : [1.26250V]
CPU Termination --------- 1.200V* ----- : [1.200V]
CPU PLL ----------------- 1.500V* ----- : [1.500V]
CPU Reference ----------- 0.760V* ----- : [AUTO]
CPU Reference2 ---------- ?.???V* ----- : [Auto] Not in my BIOS
MCH/ICH
MCH Core ---------------- 1.100V ------- : [1.100V]
MCH Reference ----------- 0.760V ------- : [AUTO]
MCH/DRAM Ref ------------ 0.900V ------- : [AUTO]
ICH I/O ----------------- 1.500V ------- : [1.500V]
ICH Core ---------------- 1.100V ------- : [1.100V]
DRAM
DRAM Voltage ------------ 1.800V ------- : [AUTO]
DRAM Termination -------- 0.900V ------- : [AUTO]
Channel A Reference ----- 0.900V ------- : [AUTO]
Channel B Reference ----- 0.900V ------- : [AUTO]

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3 ------------------ : [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect -------------- : [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ---------------- : [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support ------------------- : [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support ----------------- : [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 (TM2) ------------ : [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function ---------------------- : [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology -------------- : Not in my BIOS
Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ------------- : [Disabled] NOT IN MY BIOS
USB Storage Function ------------------ : [Enabled]


----------



## morph

I'm just wondering.. has anyone noticed that while using the new F11 BIOS for the UD3R, Windows can now adress 3.5GB of RAM instead of 3.25 if using a 32 bit version.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madrex26*


Here is my optimized default Bios setting, Can you guys provide some suggestions in cranking my rig up to 3.6-3.8GHz? Thanks in advance for the help.


Ok, im not an expert but what I usually do is start by setting "DRAM Timing Selectable --SPD-- to Auto"

Then go ahead set you ram voltage to 2.2 as stated on the model.

Set Load Line Calibration to Enabled

First Stress with Orthos at those settings, using small-FFTs for about a couple of hours to see if all's good.

Then just increase your FSB by 5Mhz at a time and then stress with Orthos. See how far you get that way and then reply back with your results.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


I bet what you want that on ANY bios failure produced by OC it will bring back F10e...

Yesterday i was trying stable 4608 prime and failed (using F10b) so i had a reboot and then the screen "bios recovering....and pum F10e again"

It really pisses me off

Cheers
Sergio


What a nightmare! So I'm guessing you had managed to get rid of f10e before? And if so, how?

Just wondering if the f10b changed the QFlash like f10e which made the flash-back incompatible?

I'll update to f10b and see what it says. Might shed some light (hopefully). thought it strange no back-up was showing...

PS - I'm not betting you anything - lol. I know nothing!!


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
PS - I'm not betting you anything - lol. *I know nothing!!*


----------



## stasio

BIOS available today:

*GA-EP45T-UD3P - F8c
GA-EP45-UD3P - F10f*


----------



## BradleyW

How much will i get for my hdd's?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


How much will i get for my hdd's?


You will get what you ask for them.
Sorry Brad had to lol.
Post them is Appraisals.


----------



## BradleyW

They are for sale. I hope i get a buyer and i sure could use you to bump my thread for me please.
http://www.overclock.net/sale/572895...ves-500gb.html

Cheers!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
They are for sale. I hope i get a buyer and i sure could use you to bump my thread for me please.
http://www.overclock.net/sale/572895...ves-500gb.html

Cheers!!

You got it.
Going to wait a few for it to cycle.


----------



## BradleyW

Cheers NoGuru. I hope i sell them together fast.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*












Exactly what I was thinking









Oh yeah, flashed to f10b and didn't see any back-up other than the factory send out on POST v6 + the f10b.

Will be interesting to see what the new bios stasio pointed out brings. Think I'll hold off for now.


----------



## poldo

F11 BIOS for UD3R seems good. Specially with the GTL Ref Voltages.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


They are for sale. I hope i get a buyer and i sure could use you to bump my thread for me please.
http://www.overclock.net/sale/572895...ves-500gb.html

Cheers!!


Why are you selling them Brad?


----------



## SgtHop

Alright, guys, Scythe is mounted up and ready to roll. What voltages would you recommend for 4GHz. Starting easy for now.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Alright, guys, Scythe is mounted up and ready to roll. What voltages would you recommend for 4GHz. Starting easy for now.

See anyone of dennyb's posts for starters.. he is the shiznit at ocQ9650.


----------



## dennyb

@ SgtHop--see page 647 post#6469

edit:Yes on llc MCH IS listed for both

Your 9650 should do 3.6 with very little effort. I set mine at 
1.25625-vcore
1.22-Term
1.200-MCH Core
yours may vary a bit

4.0
1.30625- V-core
126/1.28-Term
1.26 MCH
If you need any more ,give me a shout


----------



## SgtHop

Alright, deal. How bout load-line calibration and the MCH?


----------



## SgtHop

Dammit. I meant ICH...
Alright, I can't get this thing to boot with the fast settings to save my life. Is there some secret I need to know to make this thing work?

EDIT: 777th post. Woo.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Dammit. I meant ICH...
Alright, I can't get this thing to boot with the fast settings to save my life. Is there some secret I need to know to make this thing work?


I leave ICH on Auto but 1 notch won't hurt. If it does not post keep upping vcore and vterm in conjunction with term about .20 apart. And try upping the MCH a little, these three are the most important.


----------



## SgtHop

Alright, I'll give those settings a whirl.
EDIT: No dice. I must be missing something here...
EDIT 2: Alright, I got it to boot, but with significantly more stock settings. It's currently running [email protected], and testing for stability.
EDIT 3: Stable [email protected] Peaked at 60C in IBT.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Alright, I'll give those settings a whirl.
EDIT: No dice. I must be missing something here...
EDIT 2: Alright, I got it to boot, but with significantly more stock settings. It's currently running [email protected], and testing for stability.
EDIT 3: Stable [email protected] Peaked at 60C in IBT.

Those are good temps with low volts so you got some room is you need a little more.


----------



## SgtHop

So, apparently 434FSB is the magical number, and no matter what volts I put where, it will not boot at any number higher. Is there a reason for this? Another secret I'm not privy to?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
So, apparently 434FSB is the magical number, and no matter what volts I put where, it will not boot at any number higher. Is there a reason for this? Another secret I'm not privy to?

It could be a lot of things, but you just want a good stable OC for now right? I order to go higher you need to find the right combination of settings and at a point it will take a larger jump in settings. You will eventually find what the chip likes.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, I seem to have found my nice, stable OC, but it's really not as high as I'd like it to be. I suppose, though, that it could be worse.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Well, I seem to have found my nice, stable OC, but it's really not as high as I'd like it to be. I suppose, though, that it could be worse.


Well what are you at?


----------



## SgtHop

3.9, same as what I found last night.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


3.9, same as what I found last night.


OK what is your goal?


----------



## SgtHop

At least 4.5. If I can get it stable there, I can get it stable anywhere below...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


At least 4.5. If I can get it stable there, I can get it stable anywhere below...


That's right I asked you before. Well I hate to burst your bubble but that is EXTREMELY difficult to do with your chip. A more realistic stable OC would be like 4.1 or 4.2. I am not saying that it is not possible but if you can't get 4.0 stable right now 4.5 is like saying I want 5.0 stable.


----------



## SgtHop

It's just something to shoot for. Danny said he had his running at 4.9 or so. I know my chip may or may not be able to hit that, but 4.5 is a fairly healthy goal. Also, I can't get 3.91 period. It's not a stability issue yet, it just won't work.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


It's just something to shoot for. Danny said he had his running at 4.9 or so. I know my chip may or may not be able to hit that, but 4.5 is a fairly healthy goal. Also, I can't get 3.91 period. It's not a stability issue yet, it just won't work.


OK I think you might be a little confused. Yes dennyb hit 4.9 benchmarking, in fact it is a World Record # 3 on air. Just like I have hit 4.93 just benching, this does not mean that it is stable. A stable OC is what you want to run 24/7 so that is why I say a realistic goal is 4.1 or 4.2.


----------



## SgtHop

All that aside, I'm perfectly stable at 3.9, but my computer will not post at 3.91. And right now, fixing that little issue is top priority. Then I can get to the higher clocks.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


All that aside, I'm perfectly stable at 3.9, but my computer will not post at 3.91. And right now, fixing that little issue is top priority. Then I can get to the higher clocks.


:swearing:All that aside huh. Then you can get to higher clocks huh. Someone else take over before I loose my nice streak.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, right now, I'm not too concerned with getting 4.5. That's not really the point, it's just a goal for the future. Right now, I'm concerned with getting 3.91, which is apparently impossible.


----------



## djsi38t

Hey guys i've got revision 1.6 board and none of the bios updates work with my board.according to gigabyte i've only got one other bios besides what my board shipped with.is there any more bios updates for my board?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djsi38t*


Hey guys i've got revision 1.6 board and none of the bios updates work with my board.according to gigabyte i've only got one other bios besides what my board shipped with.is there any more bios updates for my board?


GA-EP45-UD3P (1.6) - FDa

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/


----------



## djsi38t

Thank you my friend.Got another q has anyone here ever lost there display drivers from overclocking? at 3.0 my drivers are fine at 3.3 my card is not recognized by windows and of course the drivers dont work properly as if they aren't installed at all,but i can still maintain my stable 3.3 overclock.This is bugging me,any thoughts?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djsi38t* 
Thank you my friend.Got another q has anyone here ever lost there display drivers from overclocking? at 3.0 my drivers are fine at 3.3 my card is not recognized by windows and of course the drivers dont work properly as if they aren't installed at all,but i can still maintain my stable 3.3 overclock.This is bugging me,any thoughts?

In BIOS is your PCI-E set to auto? If so try setting it to 100.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djsi38t* 
Thank you my friend.Got another q has anyone here ever lost there display drivers from overclocking? at 3.0 my drivers are fine at 3.3 my card is not recognized by windows and of course the drivers dont work properly as if they aren't installed at all,but i can still maintain my stable 3.3 overclock.This is bugging me,any thoughts?


The BIOS settings on this board are very picky.
Try this---load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- set DRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
also the boot order will need attention


----------



## djsi38t

Yeah i tried that damn it sure is bugging me i actually was fine two days ago then after a reboot yesterday morning i lost my display drivers.i had been running it at 100 the whole time.It was after a windows update that it happened but i have since ruled that out because i tried uninstalling the update to no avail.I also have done the thorough driver uninstall and reinstall and tried clearing cmos with no luck either.Right after it happened i tried reseating my 4890 and the card artifacted like hell right on the splash screen after multiple attempts to reseat the card i had to rma it.now im getting the same problem with my 3850 except its not artifacting atleast.I dont dare try reseating the 3850 as im afraid the same thing will happen to it.Im upset that i cant get the drivers to work properly at 3.3 when they did for almost a month.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djsi38t* 
Yeah i tried that damn it sure is bugging me i actually was fine two days ago then after a reboot yesterday morning i lost my display drivers.i had been running it at 100 the whole time.It was after a windows update that it happened but i have since ruled that out because i tried uninstalling the update to no avail.I also have done the thorough driver uninstall and reinstall and tried clearing cmos with no luck either.Right after it happened i tried reseating my 4890 and the card artifacted like hell right on the splash screen after multiple attempts to reseat the card i had to rma it.now im getting the same problem with my 3850 except its not artifacting atleast.I dont dare try reseating the 3850 as im afraid the same thing will happen to it.Im upset that i cant get the drivers to work properly at 3.3 when they did for almost a month.

That is likely the problem. After a CMOS reset the OP Defaults must be loaded and then reset according to my above post

edit : after flashing they must also be loaded

<<<1800 posts


----------



## SgtHop

Damn and blast. I'm never here when I need to be.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Damn and blast. I'm never here when I need to be.


Hey, I know almost nothing about this board other it OC's better than probably anything else in its class. Just a suggestion as you seem to have a wall and can't wait to get past it, maybe shoot for a high bench in an effort to quickly find where your bottleneck might be. That's what I did on my P5E and it saved a lot of time, gave me a decent OC (until 'someone' slammed me that is)









So, when you say you can't get past your OC no matter what you set it at, what specifically are you putting in? Not posting is generally a lack of vcore or MCH voltage. Can be other things, but that's not a bad place to start and I'm quite sure this mobo can take a lot more than most.

Seems like a FSB hole or lack of voltage. Just a suggestion to find out quickly and as long as your temps are down, you're rig should be safe.

good luck...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
In BIOS is your PCI-E set to auto? If so try setting it to 100.

If you increase FSB and leave the PCI-E on the auto setting, this can cause your PCI-E slot to function incorrectly. Always lock at 100mhz when overclocking the CPU. Well said NoGuru, you are correct with this statement.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, I've pumped quite a bit of voltage through the MCH and Vcore, all without any luck at all. It's incredibly annoying. Also, should I leave my MCH reference and MCH/DRAM References on Auto?


----------



## Sistum Id

The difference between rev 1.0 and rev 1.1 is the push pins and the screws for the heatsink. What about rev 1.6, what does that offer? Which one would be the better 1.1 or 1.6?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*


The difference between rev 1.0 and rev 1.1 is the push pins and the screws for the heatsink. What about rev 1.6, what does that offer? Which one would be the better 1.1 or 1.6?


I have no idea what the difference is. I bet it is the cooling system again!


----------



## Dryadsoul

Rev 1.6 uses entirely different BIOS, with only 3 versions ATM.


----------



## SgtHop

I don't see any visual differences between the 1.1 and the 1.6. Must've been internal changes.

EDIT: Apparently Dryad has the answer, lol.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


*All that aside*, I'm perfectly stable at 3.9, but my computer will not post at 3.91. And right now, fixing that little issue is top priority. Then I can get to the higher clocks.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Well, I've pumped quite a bit of voltage through the MCH and Vcore, all without any luck at all. It's incredibly annoying. Also, should I leave my MCH reference and MCH/DRAM References on Auto?


*All that aside*, hasn't the weather been nice today









idk, you had one of our best Overclockers helping you and you blew it








What kind of answer is "All that aside"









*Advice to any one wanting help with this board!*
If you are lucky enough to get NoGuru or Dennyb helping you, make the most of it!

*I did *


----------



## SgtHop

It's not an answer, it's a statement meaning what was currently being said was besides the point. He asked what my goal was, I said eventually to get to 4.5, but that I would like to just get to 3.91 first. Basically, I was saying that at that point in time, I didn't really care about 4.5.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


*OK what is your goal*?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


*At least 4.5*. If I can get it stable there, I can get it stable anywhere below...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That's right I asked you before. *Well I hate to burst your bubble but that is EXTREMELY difficult to do with your chip. A more realistic stable OC would be like 4.1 or 4.2*. I am not saying that it is not possible but if you can't get 4.0 stable right now 4.5 is like saying I want 5.0 stable.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


It's just something to shoot for. *Danny said he had his running at 4.9 or so. I know my chip may or may not be able to hit that, but 4.5 is a fairly healthy goal.* Also, I can't get 3.91 period. It's not a stability issue yet, it just won't work.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


*OK I think you might be a little confused. Yes dennyb hit 4.9 benchmarking, in fact it is a World Record # 3 on air. Just like I have hit 4.93 just benching, this does not mean that it is stable*. A stable OC is what you want to run 24/7 so that is why I say a realistic goal is 4.1 or 4.2.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


It's not an answer, it's a statement meaning what was currently being said was besides the point. He asked what my goal was, I said eventually to get to 4.5, but that I would like to just get to 3.91 first. Basically, I was saying that at that point in time, I didn't really care about 4.5.


There is no way his post was "*besides the point*" 
But hey, what can ya do


----------



## SgtHop

It was beside the point I was trying to make, lol. Maybe not the point he was trying to make, but I'm certain there was some crossed streams somewhere in there.


----------



## Autox

I was able to get 3.6 out of my q9550 (VID is 1.125) at stock Vcore of 1.125. Only had to raise CPU reference to .785 and MCH reference to .80.

Everywhere I read said that I should have VTT below Vcore. But stock VTT is 1.2 and my stock Vcore is 1.125. Should I lower my VTT or raise my vcore, or leave it alone?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Look what just showed up at my door.............................................. ..........................

























What's an Unlocked Multi?


----------



## djsi38t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


If you increase FSB and leave the PCI-E on the auto setting, this can cause your PCI-E slot to function incorrectly. Always lock at 100mhz when overclocking the CPU. Well said NoGuru, you are correct with this statement.


Yes and thanks for the advice,of course i have had it at 100.
I have also tried denny b's suggestion as well but it's a no go still.
Just imagine this one day your using your computer kicking back with your succesful overclock of over a month,you reboot your machine and bam! your display drivers are gone







at my stable 3.3 this is what happened.I turn back my overclock to 3.0(stock 2.5)and i get them back and all is well.


----------



## BradleyW

@dennyb-NoGuru-ACHILEE5.

I have a newbie EP45 member coming on this thread soon. He needs help with his Q6600. My settings will not work for him.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


It was beside the point I was trying to make, lol. Maybe not the point he was trying to make, but I'm certain there was some crossed streams somewhere in there.



Might be an idea to post your specs. It's not easy to make any specific suggestions if the ppl you're asking don't know what you're using unless you have - in which case apologies).
Vcore:
MCH:
Term:
Obviously 100MHz for PCI-E (it's been mentioned once or twice)
Still no joy thereafter, it could be a myriad of things notwithstanding your PSU. Yes, that does make a difference: what's the reason you're upgrading?
Also, your card/cooling etc.
At least rule out the usual suspects by posting what you are doing. Writing 'it doesn't matter what I use' doesn't really give a usable reference from which to work.
Just trying to help. Hope it does.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Autox*


I was able to get 3.6 out of my q9550 (VID is 1.125) at stock Vcore of 1.125. Only had to raise CPU reference to .785 and MCH reference to .80.

Everywhere I read said that I should have VTT below Vcore. But stock VTT is 1.2 and my stock Vcore is 1.125. Should I lower my VTT or raise my vcore, or leave it alone?


As long as it is stable your fine. A lower VTT then Vcore is just a basic relationship to go by but sometimes chips like it different. It's like a marriage, some women like ordinary sex, and some like you to show up at there back door.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Look what just showed up at my door.............................................. ..........................


























I know how high the multi goes on that chip and I need a very large calculator to figure those numbers. Please please post about this chip. I want to hear all about it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *djsi38t*


Yes and thanks for the advice,of course i have had it at 100.
I have also tried denny b's suggestion as well but it's a no go still.
Just imagine this one day your using your computer kicking back with your succesful overclock of over a month,you reboot your machine and bam! your display drivers are gone







at my stable 3.3 this is what happened.I turn back my overclock to 3.0(stock 2.5)and i get them back and all is well.


To be honest this one has me stumped







I will do some research and see what I can find.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


@dennyb-NoGuru-ACHILEE5.

I have a newbie EP45 member coming on this thread soon. He needs help with his Q6600. My settings will not work for him.


No problem Brad, to bad we will have to $hit haze him for being you friend. Just kidding, yes dennyb will give him a hand lol.


----------



## Philbar71

sup guys, anybody had any success of running this board at 500FSB for 24/7? i'm trying now but it always locks up during intel burn test.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
@dennyb-NoGuru-ACHILEE5.

I have a newbie EP45 member coming on this thread soon. He needs help with his Q6600. My settings will not work for him.

We will do our best to assist your friend. Maybe we can get Baldwolf and Richardbb85 to come in and help. They have both successfully clocked Q6600s. How about it guys, willing to help?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Philbar71* 
sup guys, anybody had any success of running this board at 500FSB for 24/7? i'm trying now but it always locks up during intel burn test.

As far as i know ,guys running duals have more success with the high (500+) FSBs. My 24/7 clock is 445x9. It seems to give me the best of both worlds-low volts-low temps -and plenty of speed.
The max 24/7 FSB that I run is 473x9=4.25GHz. I have it 12 hrs stable in prime fft and blend.
I don't know how much higher I can run and still be stable for a 24/7 clock.I don't really care to run any faster than 4.0 or 4.25 anyway

Sorry to not be much help, but I'm a 4.0 GHz kind of guy


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks guy's. Hmm, he seems to be late. lol.


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 

Might be an idea to post your specs. It's not easy to make any specific suggestions if the ppl you're asking don't know what you're using unless you have - in which case apologies).
Vcore:
MCH:
Term:
Obviously 100MHz for PCI-E (it's been mentioned once or twice)
Still no joy thereafter, it could be a myriad of things notwithstanding your PSU. Yes, that does make a difference: what's the reason you're upgrading?
Also, your card/cooling etc.
At least rule out the usual suspects by posting what you are doing. Writing 'it doesn't matter what I use' doesn't really give a usable reference from which to work.
Just trying to help. Hope it does.

Well, Speed, I've used Vcores from 1.28 to 1.48, my MCH has been anywhere from 1.1 to 1.4, and the same goes for my Term. PSU is 800W, which it says in my specs, as well as everything else, and I'm upgrading it because I'm going to be upgrading the rest of my system sooner or later, so I'm slowly getting the parts together.


----------



## Philbar71

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 

As far as i know ,guys running duals have more success with the high (500+) FSBs. My 24/7 clock is 445x9. It seems to give me the best of both worlds-low volts-low temps -and plenty of speed.
The max 24/7 FSB that I run is 473x9=4.25GHz. I have it 12 hrs stable in prime fft and blend.
I don't know how much higher I can run and still be stable for a 24/7 clock.I don't really care to run any faster than 4.0 or 4.25 anyway

Sorry to not be much help, but I'm a 4.0 GHz kind of guy









ok, well i am getting mixed results so far. if i get it stable i'll let yall in on my secret









so far i am running at 7x500 for 3.5GHz and i am noticing horrible vdoop under heavy loads. so i enabled LLC and it seems to be helping.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philbar71*


ok, well i am getting mixed results so far. if i get it stable i'll let yall in on my secret









so far i am running at 7x500 for 3.5GHz and i am noticing horrible vdoop under heavy loads. so i enabled LLC and it seems to be helping.


Ok,I'm going to show you just how bad my board can be for running high FSB (stable) clocks. I lowered my multi to 7,raised the FSB to 500 to get a measley 3.5GHz clock. Mind you that I can run 3.5 stable on stock voltage with a 9x multi--- and can run 4.25GHz stable with less voltage than 3.5 with a 7 multi--check this out
















For some reason I could not get larger pic to post,but the fact is it takes monster volts for my board to run 500+ stable and I can get the same speeds with a high multi with very little voltage
xxx


----------



## Autox

Is there a concensus for what MCH Ref and CPU Ref should be in a Q9550 shooting for 4Ghz?


----------



## BradleyW

What res do you all play at everyone?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Autox*


Is there a concensus for what MCH Ref and CPU Ref should be in a Q9550 shooting for 4Ghz?


No, those values are very much hit or miss. the #'s I use are 
Cpu ref-.83
MCH Ref-.80
whatever #s you end up using they *must* be set with the Term @ 1.20--then go back and set Term to the needed value


----------



## Autox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


No, those values are very much hit or miss. the #'s I use are 
Cpu ref-.83
MCH Ref-.80
whatever #s you end up using they *must* be set with the Term @ 1.20--then go back and set Term to the needed value


are those values when Vtt is at 1.20 or are the results after your vtt was adjusted?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Autox*


are those values when Vtt is at 1.20 or are the results after your vtt was adjusted?


When vtt is at 1.20--they scale up with the vtt setting


----------



## NoGuru

What's up Meatbags!


----------



## Philbar71

good news everyone! i got it stable enough to do 10 passes of intel burn test at 1.47v on the cpu core and 1.3v on the NB







so i'm happy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What res do you all play at everyone?


my monitor is 1680x1050.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


What's up Meatbags!


Just where are your manners young man? Oh, I know ,you have manners you haven't used yet


----------



## djsi38t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djsi38t*


Just imagine this one day your using your computer kicking back with your succesful overclock of over a month,you reboot your machine and bam! your display drivers are gone







at my stable 3.3 this is what happened.I turn back my overclock to 3.0(stock 2.5)and i get them back and all is well.


Anyone else?What would you do if this happened to you?
What I did is a crazy story and i still havent resolved the problem,I'm down to a windows reinstallation, or gasp a rma.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philbar71*


good news everyone! i got it stable enough to do 10 passes of intel burn test at 1.47v on the cpu core and 1.3v on the NB







so i'm happy.


Awesome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Just where are your manners young man? Oh, I know ,you have manners you haven't used yet










My apologize, I meant whats up dirtbags!


----------



## dennyb

That's a load better

Brad---I can game hard all day at solitaire at 1920x 1200. Of course i have my card overclocked to the max


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djsi38t*


Anyone else?What would you do if this happened to you?
What I did is a crazy story and i still havent resolved the problem,I'm down to a windows reinstallation, or gasp a rma.










The only thing I can think of is your power supply cannot handle it. Can you try a different card?


----------



## grishkathefool

1600x900


----------



## djsi38t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
The only thing I can think of is your power supply cannot handle it. Can you try a different card?


Thank you much for the reply.Yes same problem with a different card
This one really is a stumper i'm going to try reinstalling windows tomorrow
and see what comes of it.I really feel like the board has failed in some way.Something just tells me if I had a new board I wouldn't be having this problem.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djsi38t* 
Thank you much for the reply.Yes same problem with a different card
This one really is a stumper i'm going to try reinstalling windows tomorrow
and see what comes of it.I really feel like the board has failed in some way.Something just tells me if I had a new board I wouldn't be having this problem.

Yeah I hope that works, keep us updated.


----------



## lowkickqop

Okay. Still having trouble getting stable at 1.26. I changed my ram voltage around in between 1.65-2.2. Did not get stable. It passes intel burn test and it passes about 6-8 hours of prime before crashing. But it can be very finicky and not pass the next time I boot it up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0.5 ]
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 422 x 9.5 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 422 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 ..................................................[Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ auto ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ auto ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance .............................[Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 844 ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................Au to
tWTR............................................ Auto
tWR............................................. Auto
tRFC............................................[ 52 ] Auto
tRTP............................................ Auto
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2 ] auto

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.26875 ] 
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.26 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ Auto ] Change it?
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ Auto ] Change it?

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.26 ] adjusted between 1.26-1.32
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ Auto ] Change it?
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto ] Change it?
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ 1.2 ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.200 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]


Cheers.


----------



## Autox

What's a good Temp on Air when using LinX for quads for 24/7 use? What I mean is at what point do you say that this is as high as I want to go for a 24/7 stable overclock?


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Autox* 
What's a good Temp on Air when using LinX for quads for 24/7 use? What I mean is at what point do you say that this is as high as I want to go for a 24/7 stable overclock?

Keep it under 71c under load is the general consensus.

lowkickqop, could you please fill out your system specs


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Well, Speed, I've used Vcores from 1.28 to 1.48, my MCH has been anywhere from 1.1 to 1.4, and the same goes for my Term. PSU is 800W, which it says in my specs, as well as everything else, and I'm upgrading it because I'm going to be upgrading the rest of my system sooner or later, so I'm slowly getting the parts together.


No doubt that will help. SF will do; my name was 'tongue in cheek' as it were and I discovered after joining I couldn't change it.

Well, if you've followed the differentials as posted by denny without success, then it's fair to say you've ruled out those values.

As for your PSU, I realise you are currently using an 800W PSU. My point is it may be faulty or not up to the job. Not all PSU's (like boards, chips etc) are the same; esp based on output values alone. Unless you have a good muti-meter, you may have to wait for your new PSU to be sure. BIOS (PC Health) readings often can't be trusted, but your 12V rail which powers your card should be between 11.95 and 12.30. Check your BIOS and HWMonitor etc anyway. May give you a clue.

Can't go wrong with the the Corsair HX1000. Enermax is pretty awesome, but the cables are a mess.

SF.


----------



## Dryadsoul

This E6500K sucks on the UD3P, compared to the BioStar I45.









ET6 doesn't work on this chip and Giga only allows for x16 Multi.:swearing:

But, it still gives me the Blue-Eyed world record @ 4.08GHz.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


This E6500K sucks on the UD3P, compared to the BioStar I45.









ET6 doesn't work on this chip and Giga only allows for x16 Multi.:swearing:

But, it still gives me the Blue-Eyed world record @ 4.08GHz.










Gigabyte certainly needs to include this "multi limitation" in a BIOS update. Congrats on your chip and your







world record.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Why Thank You DB, and may your day go well in yon holler.

Now I see why China sold it in combo with the new T Power I45 mobo.

I'll swap it back to the BioStar and play with highest multi and lowest FSB combinations...









A true World record may require the OCOCD secret weapon:


----------



## NoGuru

OMG denny can you send me the eye? I have looked for it and can't find it.

Dryad I didn't know it was a world record







Can you give me the link so I can add it to the 4GHz club?

HAHA that bear is so caudally looking.


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


No doubt that will help. SF will do; my name was 'tongue in cheek' as it were and I discovered after joining I couldn't change it.

Well, if you've followed the differentials as posted by denny without success, then it's fair to say you've ruled out those values.

As for your PSU, I realise you are currently using an 800W PSU. My point is it may be faulty or not up to the job. Not all PSU's (like boards, chips etc) are the same; esp based on output values alone. Unless you have a good muti-meter, you may have to wait for your new PSU to be sure. BIOS (PC Health) readings often can't be trusted, but your 12V rail which powers your card should be between 11.95 and 12.30. Check your BIOS and HWMonitor etc anyway. May give you a clue.

Can't go wrong with the the Corsair HX1000. Enermax is pretty awesome, but the cables are a mess.

SF.


Lol, alright.

Well, I know it's not the PSU now. It was a massive FSB hole, from 435-499. My 12v was running right in spec though at 12.1 or so reported by the motherboard. I've got it running(ish) at 500x8 right now, and eventually I'll bump the multiplier back up to 8.5. I don't think 9 is wise yet, though I did get it to boot into Windows at 500x9, lol.

EDIT: The HX1000 was actually the unit I was looking to buy. I read a couple reviews on it, and it seems pretty much perfect.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey everyone, just checking in to see how your all doing. Back later guy's!


----------



## Copyright

Ok, Im back with the same board for a buddies build. He has an E7400 and 4gb of Gskill 1066 (blue budget sticks on newegg) ram and a xigmatek s128 cooerl. I was hoping for a solid 3.6ghz OC but not sure where to start with this dual core. Can someone give me a templet to get me started? Also how is the new f10f bios? I stuck it on his and everything seems ok so far. No reboot loops or anything strange yet!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
Ok, Im back with the same board for a buddies build. He has an E7400 and 4gb of Gskill 1066 (blue budget sticks on newegg) ram and a xigmatek s128 cooerl. I was hoping for a solid 3.6ghz OC but not sure where to start with this dual core. Can someone give me a templet to get me started? Also how is the new f10f bios? I stuck it on his and everything seems ok so far. No reboot loops or anything strange yet!

crashdummy 35 has the E7400's covered. See him for numbers

edit: his V-core looks to be 1.37volts for 3.8 GHz--so I would estimate the Term to be 1.340 and the MCH to be 1.300 ish

Edit again: assuming that v-core is BIOS and not CPUZ. If CPUZ then higher BIOS all around


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copyright* 
Ok, Im back with the same board for a buddies build. He has an E7400 and 4gb of Gskill 1066 (blue budget sticks on newegg) ram and a xigmatek s128 cooerl. I was hoping for a solid 3.6ghz OC but not sure where to start with this dual core. Can someone give me a templet to get me started? Also how is the new f10f bios? I stuck it on his and everything seems ok so far. No reboot loops or anything strange yet!

Yes see Crash. But all the principles are the same. It should actually be easier because the references don't need to be so precise.


----------



## Copyright

Thanks guys ill hit up crashdummy for some specs! FYI my 4ghz has been going solid for weeks now with no issues.. thx again for all your help!


----------



## lowkickqop

Here's a thread I found with some info on VTT's and PLL's. It explains how to properly adjust and set them.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/issu...29/index2.html


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
crashdummy 35 has the E7400's covered. See him for numbers

edit: his V-core looks to be 1.37volts for 3.8 GHz--so I would estimate the Term to be 1.340 and the MCH to be 1.300 ish

Edit again: assuming that v-core is BIOS and not CPUZ. If CPUZ then higher BIOS all around

Thanks for the vote of confidence guys. Sent him a couple of long-winded messages.

Hope all's been good with y'all.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Thanks for the vote of confidence guys. Sent him a couple of long-winded messages.

Hope all's been good with y'all.










Dang missed ya. Things are good. I think you sent him a long-winded message because your full of hot air


----------



## toricred

What do people think of F10f? I'm currently running F10e and I need just a little help getting 4.1 stable again. It runs P95 small fft's all day long, but blend dies after 5-9 hours. I've tried bumping my MCH and maybe I need to put up more (currently it's at 1.34). I've got vcore at 1.325 (1.296 in cpuz) and vtt at 1.28 in BIOS.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
What do people think of F10f? I'm currently running F10e and I need just a little help getting 4.1 stable again. It runs P95 small fft's all day long, but blend dies after 5-9 hours. I've tried bumping my MCH and maybe I need to put up more (currently it's at 1.34). I've got vcore at 1.325 (1.296 in cpuz) and vtt at 1.28 in BIOS.

Can't say about the later BIOS'as I run F10b. Here are my #'s for 456x9
v-core-1.33125
Term--1.28
Cpu Ref--.83
MCH Core--1.28
MCH Ref--.80


----------



## toricred

Yeah, I wish now I never went past F10b. I'd love to have a multi of 9, but with my Q9550 I max out at 8.5. I'm running an FSB of 483.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
Yeah, I wish now I never went past F10b. I'd love to have a multi of 9, but with my Q9550 I max out at 8.5. I'm running an FSB of 483.

Ok,then try boosting v-core to around 1.36 area--Term to 1.32 area--leave MCH where you have it--

edit : just re read your original post --^^^^^^^these #s are more appropriate


----------



## toricred

That's much more reasonable. I got the e-mail with your first version and thought you'd lost it with that big of a jump, no offense intended. I'm expecting numbers more like your original for 4.2.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
That's much more reasonable. I got the e-mail with your first version and thought you'd lost it with that big of a jump, no offense intended. I'm expecting numbers more like your original for 4.2.


Sorry , sometimes my brain goes on vacation without me







. I don't know what i was thinking about ,but whatever it was it wasn't correct. Been a looong day

edit --just checked my notes and they were 4.2 #s


----------



## SgtHop

Someone throw me a bone here. What do you guys speculate my voltages should be for running 500x6, as I can't run anything between 434 and 500. That right there is 3GHz, so I know it's not the CPU causing the instability.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Lol, alright.

Well, I know it's not the PSU now. It was a massive FSB hole, from 435-499. My 12v was running right in spec though at 12.1 or so reported by the motherboard. I've got it running(ish) at 500x8 right now, and eventually I'll bump the multiplier back up to 8.5. I don't think 9 is wise yet, though I did get it to boot into Windows at 500x9, lol.

EDIT: The HX1000 was actually the unit I was looking to buy. I read a couple reviews on it, and it seems pretty much perfect.

That is a massive hole (so to speak







)... So, you've had more success with running a 9 multi b4, but now you don't want to go there?

I don't know, there were a heap of ppl on various threads I've read and subbed in the past that OC'd via the multi - keeping the same FSB until hitting 9. Always seemed illogical to me and didn't work either, so I stayed at 9 and increased FSB/corresponding voltages as I went with much better results.

I think I remember reading some success doing it that way on this thread too. Bottom line imo is follow what works. Simple. It just doesn't make sense (to me at least) to do something someone wrote was the 'right' way if it's not right for your rig and ultimately, your results.

Go with what you know bro....

As for the PSU. The Corsair have now come up with a supposedly better designed PSU - the HX 850 jonnyguru
Personally, the only problematic HX series I've come across (including my own) have been the 620 and 520 units. None whatsoever from the HX1000 + new technology is always a risk. Theory's theory: proven track records matter more in my book.

Also, if you value modular, neat cabling, I think the HX1000 is your weapon of choice


----------



## SgtHop

Well, the HX1000 is definitely the weapon I have chosen, it's just a matter of ordering it with money that I don't yet have. Can't wait until I do have it though, that seems like it'll be an awesome unit.

As far as overclocking goes, I have to start at 500FSB, because 499 won't boot. So, once I can get the FSB voltages all lined up and stuff, I'll bump the CPU clocks back up. I can run at every 250MHz from 3000 to 4500, so I figured I'd start out at the simple, stockish 3GHz at 500x6.

I haven't found a 'right' or 'wrong' way with this, mostly because I can't work my way up to 500FSB, I'm just starting there. I've gotten it almost into Windows a couple times, but it certainly likes to blue screen.


----------



## Autox

I just noticed that my hybrid sleep option disappeared under the advance power management options. I'm still using S3 under the bios.

Anyone have the same problem?


----------



## michintom

Can anyone help me oc over 3.2ghz?
Here are my settings atm.
Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 stable at 3.2GHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 400 x 8 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 400 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 ..................................................[Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ auto ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ auto ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance .............................[Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 800 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................Au to
tWTR............................................ Auto
tWR............................................. Auto
tRFC............................................[ 52 ] Auto
tRTP............................................ Auto
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2 ] auto

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Disabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.3625 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.26 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.50 ] 
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ Auto ]

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.28 ] 
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ Auto ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto ] 
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ 1.2 ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.100 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ 1.000 ]
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]


----------



## dennyb

@michintom--your CPU Term looks too low . Bump it up to 1.320 and keep it around .03/.04 volts lower than v-core. Mch core looks ok. Then try upping the FSB or the multi keeping the "new" spacing between v-core and term as you need to raise them


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@michintom--your CPU Term looks too low . Bump it up to 1.320 and keep it around .03/.04 volts lower than v-core. Mch core looks ok. Then try upping the FSB or the multi keeping the "new" spacing between v-core and term as you need to raise them

Exactly what I was going to say.
Looks like your finger pecking has gotten faster now that you do coding


----------



## BradleyW

Edit: Deleted... Sorry guys, wrong thread. I wanted the res evil 5 thread lol.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Exactly what I was going to say.
Looks like your finger pecking has gotten faster now that you do coding










Nhaaaaaa, it's gotta be that shiny new holler world headset.









*@ Denny:* Ya think you could yo brother-in-law some magic numbers for this E6500K


----------



## dennyb

@ Dryad---I would be happy to assist in any way I can. Could you PM me the #s you used so far? FSB and multi's that are available to you?---And even then it will just be a guess


----------



## NoGuru

Dryadsoul you could try 8675.309


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@michintom--your CPU Term looks too low . Bump it up to 1.320 and keep it around .03/.04 volts lower than v-core. Mch core looks ok. Then try upping the FSB or the multi keeping the "new" spacing between v-core and term as you need to raise them



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Exactly what I was going to say.
Looks like your finger pecking has gotten faster now that you do coding










I'll try that out once I get home. Thanks guys


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Dryadsoul you could try 8675.309


You do know that's an actual Portland number, right...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


You do know that's an actual Portland number, right...










Psssst yeah







ummmm nooooo


----------



## SgtHop

Lul. Anyhow, figured I should probably fill out one of them templates, cause I just realized I hadn't yet. Anyhow, here goes.

CPU = Q9650
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P rev1.1
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = 8GB OCZ PC2-8500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 6
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.00 (500x6)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 6
tRP............................................... ..: 6
tRAS.............................................. : 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 3
tWTR..........................................: 3
tWR............................................: 6
tRFC...........................................: 54
tRTP...........................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.30625
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.200
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.500
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: 0.760

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.360
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: 0.840
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: Auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: Auto
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.100
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 

























I with ya bro


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Sorry for spamming and thank you dennyb for sticking up for me. For some reason, non of the british people on here like me because i ask questions about computers. (Exept ACHILEE5, he is a cool English man!)









Thx dennyb


I don't have a problem with you at all dude


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 















I with ya bro

































And I'll turd dat.


----------



## SgtHop

Anyone? I'm having negative luck, and you guys said you would give me a hand. And so I wait.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Stop with the OT comments.*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


*Stop with the OT comments.*


Infraction?







For what? For asking my friends about Far Cry 2?

British again lol.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Lul. Anyhow, figured I should probably fill out one of them templates, cause I just realized I hadn't yet. Anyhow, here goes.

CPU = Q9650 
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P rev1.1
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = 8GB OCZ PC2-8500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 6
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.00 (500x6)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 6
tRP............................................... ..: 6
tRAS.............................................. : 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 3
tWTR..........................................: 3
tWR............................................: 6
tRFC...........................................: 54
tRTP...........................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.30625
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.200...........1.28
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.500..................1.57
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: 0.760

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.360.................1.30
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: 0.840
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: Auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: Auto
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.100
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto


Not sure what you are looking for but you numbers are off by a bit.


----------



## toricred

@dennyb With that higher voltage I've had over 9 hours stable with blend. I'll check again after my son's soccer practice and then I'll run small fft's overnight. Tomorrow I go for 4.2 if all of this works. I'll use the voltages you gave originally for that. Do you think I'll need more MCH for 4.2?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
@dennyb With that higher voltage I've had over 9 hours stable with blend. I'll check again after my son's soccer practice and then I'll run small fft's overnight. Tomorrow I go for 4.2 if all of this works. I'll use the voltages you gave originally for that. Do you think I'll need more MCH for 4.2?

I think you are good on the MCH. I looked at your settings from last night ---1.34 on MCH. It ought to hold up as it was probably more than you needed for the 4.1. you were just running too lean on V-core /Term---good luck to ya


----------



## michintom

I need help...
I got it up to 3.4ghz but its still not stable.
Here are my current settings.
Also is my vcore too high? It's reading 1.39 on CPU-Z
I really want to hit 4ghz









Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz...........................[ 425 x 8 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 425 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 ..................................................[Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ auto ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ auto ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance .............................[Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 800 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 6 ]
tRCD............................................[ 6 ]
tRP.............................................[ 6 ]
tRAS............................................[ 18 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................Au to
tWTR............................................ Auto
tWR............................................. Auto
tRFC............................................[ 52 ] Auto
tRTP............................................ Auto
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2 ] auto

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Disabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.4000 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.36 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.50 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ Auto ]

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.28 ]
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ Auto ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ 1.2 ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.100 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ 1.000 ]
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]


----------



## dennyb

@ michintom-I think you will get a lot higher clock if you use the 9.5 multiplyer instead of the 8x. A 422 FSB with a 9x will be easier to clock 4 GHZ than a lower multi

Load-Line Calibration [Disabled]-----------------enabled
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.4000 ]------upto as much as 1.45 CPUZ
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ].........[ 1.36 ]--------.03/.04v lower than the BIOS v-core entry
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.50 ]-----------try 1.57
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ Auto ] ----or normal whichever works best

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.28 ]------upto as much as 1.32
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ Auto ]----or normal on the rest whichever works best for you
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]---
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ 1.2 ]--------back to 1.100

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.100 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ 1.000 ]----back to .900
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ] __________________


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ michintom-I think you will get a lot higher clock if you use the 9.5 multiplyer instead of the 8x. A 422 FSB with a 9x will be easier to clock 4 GHZ than a lower multi

Load-Line Calibration [Disabled]-----------------enabled
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.4000 ]------upto as much as 1.45 CPUZ
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ].........[ 1.36 ]--------.03/.04v lower than the BIOS v-core entry
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.50 ]-----------try 1.57
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ Auto ] ----or normal whichever works best

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.28 ]------upto as much as 1.32
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ Auto ]----or normal on the rest whichever works best for you
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]---
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ 1.2 ]--------back to 1.100

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.100 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ 1.000 ]----back to .900
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ] __________________


Thanks I'll try that setting.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, I'm looking for some sort of stability. I've tried a huge number of combinations of voltages, all with varying degrees of non-success. Sometimes I could get to the login screen, sometimes the floating balls of colour would freeze before they made the windows logo. Which numbers are off, do you suppose?


----------



## michintom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@ michintom-I think you will get a lot higher clock if you use the 9.5 multiplyer instead of the 8x. A 422 FSB with a 9x will be easier to clock 4 GHZ than a lower multi

Load-Line Calibration [Disabled]-----------------enabled
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.4000 ]------upto as much as 1.45 CPUZ
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ].........[ 1.36 ]--------.03/.04v lower than the BIOS v-core entry
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.50 ]-----------try 1.57
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ Auto ] ----or normal whichever works best

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.28 ]------upto as much as 1.32
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ Auto ]----or normal on the rest whichever works best for you
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]---
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ 1.2 ]--------back to 1.100

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.100 ]
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ 1.000 ]----back to .900
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ] __________________

Currently on my Phenom system








Well, the settings did not work...at that voltage I can only run 3.4ghz at max.
Running prime atm. Seems to be stable for now, and I set the loosened the ram timing to 6-6-6-18


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Well, I'm looking for some sort of stability. I've tried a huge number of combinations of voltages, all with varying degrees of non-success. Sometimes I could get to the login screen, sometimes the floating balls of colour would freeze before they made the windows logo. Which numbers are off, do you suppose?

I posted some on the previous post. Try going a little high on the MCH, then if you post start to back it down a little.


----------



## SgtHop

Sorry, must've thought that was a previous post, or I'm just blind. Sometimes it's hard to tell. I'll give those a try.

EDIT: I see whut yew did thar.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Sorry, must've thought that was a previous post, or I'm just blind. Sometimes it's hard to tell. I'll give those a try.

EDIT: I see whut yew did thar.

And those are even a little low. Don't be afraid to crank cpu, term, mch up high then start to back them down. These chips are tough as nails.


----------



## SgtHop

Alright, I tried those out to no avail. Won't even POST with them. I think I'm lookin at a seriously ****ed up board here.


----------



## SgtHop

Perhaps it's just not meant to be. Perhaps this board was open box for a reason. If this is the case, I'm going to be incredibly irked, cause I was really hoping for some 4GHz action. This isn't a whole lot better than the Foxconn I got rid of for it. But, so is life.

EDIT: Huzzah! It booted 500x6. Voltages once I finish some testing.

EDIT 2: Stress testing failed, but here are the voltages:
Vcore: 1.35625
VTT: 1.300
PLL: 1.500
CPU Ref: 0.823
MCH Core: 1.260
MCH Ref: 0.823


----------



## almighty15

Hey guys, just noticed my FSB is fluctuating badly, It's going from 1603 to 1595 to 1601 to 1601 then back to 1595FSB....is that normal?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Perhaps it's just not meant to be. Perhaps this board was open box for a reason. If this is the case, I'm going to be incredibly irked, cause I was really hoping for some 4GHz action. This isn't a whole lot better than the Foxconn I got rid of for it. But, so is life.

EDIT: Huzzah! It booted 500x6. Voltages once I finish some testing.

EDIT 2: Stress testing failed, but here are the voltages:
Vcore: 1.35625
VTT: 1.300
PLL: 1.500
CPU Ref: 0.823
MCH Core: 1.260
MCH Ref: 0.823


OK then try raising vtt a notch or three, if that does not work raise the MCH and so on. As long as temps are good you are well within safe voltages.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


OK then try raising vtt a notch or three, if that does not work raise the MCH and so on. As long as temps are good you are well within safe voltages.


I don't get the 6x multi. If his rig is anything like mine a 500FSB is hard to get stable with a quad. I would use that 9x multi to my advantage and lower that FSB. 
Maybe try 473x9 
V-core--1.4/4.42 range
Term ---1.36/1.38 range
MCH Core---1.32/1.34 range

I don't buy that "huge FSB hole" story ---110 MHz? Nahh


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I don't get the 6x multi. If his rig is anything like mine a 500FSB is hard to get stable with a quad. I would use that 9x multi to my advantage and lower that FSB. 
Maybe try 473x9 
V-core--1.4/4.42 range
Term ---1.36/1.38 range
MCH Core---1.32/1.34 range

I don't buy that "huge FSB hole" story ---110 MHz? Nahh


Oh I did not know the multi was turned down. Denny is right turn your multi up it will be easier all around. You should not need that high a FSB unless your benchmarking, or trying to run your ram at 1:1 although you can do this with a higher multi as well.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Oh I did not know the multi was turned down. Denny is right turn your multi up it will be easier all around. You should not need that high a FSB unless your benchmarking, or trying to run your ram at 1:1 although you can do this with a higher multi as well.


He claims it wont post between 391MHz and 499MHz. If that is the case it is the first UD3P I have seen with a "hole". So his solution is to go for low multi and high FSB. My 9650 won't play that game. I posted a few days ago showing how much extra voltage it takes to run "my"quad at a high FSB and a low multi to get the same speed.. I doubt it is the board --most likely the BIOS is not configured correctly(Optimal Default) comes to mind.

I will go back a few days and find the post and edit into this one

This is post#6742--pg# 675

Ok,I'm going to show you just how bad my board can be for running high FSB (stable) clocks. I lowered my multi to 7,raised the FSB to 500 to get a measley 3.5GHz clock. Mind you that I can run 3.5 stable on stock voltage with a 9x multi--- and can run 4.25GHz stable with less voltage than 3.5 with a 7 multi--check this out










For some reason I could not get larger pic to post,but the fact is it takes monster volts for my board to run 500+ stable and I can get the same speeds with a high multi with very little voltage
xxx


----------



## almighty15

Right guys I have a problem, with 2Gig of RAM installed my system is 30 runs Linx stable, as soon as I install more RAM to bring it up to 4Gig It fails after 4mins.

All voltages except Vcore are on 'AUTO'

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Right guys I have a problem, with 2Gig of RAM installed my system is 30 runs Linx stable, as soon as I install more RAM to bring it up to 4Gig It fails after 4mins.

All voltages except Vcore are on 'AUTO'

Any help would be appreciated









With more ram you need more MCH. Auto is not a good choice what is your multi--FSB and V-core? Then I can give you an Idea on how much Term and MCH to run with it







I just looked at your CPUZ val. That is some hefty voltage you are running (1.632)CPUZ But it is your choice. I would set Term at 1.45v (or higher) if needed for that V-core.
For 401 FSB 1.26/1.28 MCH Core should handle it

Edit: I think if you get your V-core /Term in line you might be able to run that clock on less V-core


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
With more ram you need more MCH. Auto is not a good choice what is your multi--FSB and V-core? Then I can give you an Idea on how much Term and MCH to run with it







I just looked at your CPUZ val. That is some hefty voltage you are running (1.632)CPUZ But it is your choice. I would set Term at 1.45v (or higher) if needed for that V-core.
For 401 FSB 1.26/1.28 MCH Core should handle it

Edit: I think if you get your V-core /Term in line you might be able to run that clock on less V-core

It's that high for a reason dude









http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post7186367

Here's easy tune :










As I've said, everything but Vcore and Vdimm are on 'AUTO'

Let me know what you think


----------



## dennyb

Are you using ET6 to actually perform the overclock? Or is it just for reporting the voltage you have set in BIOS?


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Are you using ET6 to actually perform the overclock? Or is it just for reporting the voltage you have set in BIOS?

Just using it to show voltages, of course I overclock using BOIOS


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
It's that high for a reason dude









http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post7186367

Here's easy tune :










As I've said, everything but Vcore and Vdimm are on 'AUTO'

Let me know what you think









PLL is way high, term is low,MCH is low. If you don't what to mess up the testing just up the MCH. This will not affect the experiment.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Just using it to show voltages, of course I overclock using BOIOS









Yeah, now I remember --you are the guy testing how much the E6300 will withstand before dying.
Ok, then bring that Term up to about .04/.05 below V-core. That should help a lot with stability issues. Add MCH Core to as much as 1.4v --you can go higher with the MCH if you need to,but I don't think you will--Good luck

yeah-PLL can come down a bunch---I had completely forgotten about your experiment. I thought you buried that chip already


----------



## BradleyW

I never have used EasyTune. Does the v-drop/droop still kick in when using an application such as this?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I never have used EasyTune. Does the v-drop/droop still kick in when using an application such as this?

Yes vdroop is because of the board.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Yeah, now I remember --you are the guy testing how much the E6300 will withstand before dying.
Ok, then bring that Term up to about .04/.05 below V-core. That should help a lot with stability issues. Add MCH Core to as much as 1.4v --you can go higher with the MCH if you need to,but I don't think you will--Good luck

yeah-PLL can come down a bunch---I had completely forgotten about your experiment. I thought you buried that chip already

No my little Pentium Dual Core is still alive and kicking after having 1.64Vcore though her for nearly 6 weeks









I can change what ever setting I need, as long as it tests Linx stable then it's fine because if it isn't linx stable next time then it's degraded









So my thoughts :

PLL - 1.56v??

Term - 1.55?

MCH - 1.3?

My NB is water cooled so heat won't be a problem for it


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I never have used EasyTune. Does the v-drop/droop still kick in when using an application such as this?

Yes, it still applies--but do yourself a favor and stick to BIOS overclocking


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yes vdroop is because of the board.

Cheers. Just making sure.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Yes, it still applies--but do yourself a favor and stick to BIOS overclocking

Ok, no problem. Is it unsecure compared to the BIOS?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


No my little Pentium Dual Core is still alive and kicking after having 1.64Vcore though her for nearly 6 weeks










Good for you--a good V-core/ term relationship at that high of voltage I would think would be setting Term .03 to .05 lower than V-core--Just my guess


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Good for you--a good V-core/ term relationship at that high of voltage I would think would be setting Term .03 to .05 lower than V-core--Just my guess


@ Bradley--It over volts way too much---oops double post


----------



## dennyb

Just saw your edit 
So my thoughts :

PLL - 1.56v??

Term - 1.55?

MCH - 1.3?

My NB is water cooled so heat won't be a problem for it









Yeah I would go for that


----------



## NoGuru

denny there is a little button in the lower right hand corner that say's EDIT lol.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Just saw your edit 
So my thoughts :

PLL - 1.56v??

Term - 1.55?

MCH - 1.3?

My NB is water cooled so heat won't be a problem for it









Yeah I would go for that


PLL and Term are both at 1.56v ( Voltage options limit there







)

Board won't boot with MCH set to 1.3v


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


PLL and Term are both at 1.56v ( Voltage options limit there







)

Board won't boot with MCH set to 1.3v


Try going higher. Your NB is under water. I've had mine up to 1.5v on air. Perhaps jumping it up a few places will help.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


PLL and Term are both at 1.56v ( Voltage options limit there







)

Board won't boot with MCH set to 1.3v



Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Try going higher. Your NB is under water. I've had mine up to 1.5v on air. Perhaps jumping it up a few places will help.

















Mch setting is picky for booting . too much = no boot too little= no boot. With your FSB about 400 I would try less MCH---1.26

Edit: @ 400x9 I run 1.22MCH Core


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Mch setting is picky for booting . too much = no boot too little= no boot. With your FSB about 400 I would try less MCH---1.26

Edit: @ 400x9 I run 1.22MCH Core


1.28v resulted in a semi boot

1.26 booted fine









Gonna run linx now with 4Gb of RAM


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


1.28v resulted in a semi boot

1.26 booted fine









Gonna run linx now with 4Gb of RAM










Ok---I'm subb'd on your thread now


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Ok---I'm subb'd on your thread now


Error after 2 passes, it's never made it though one pass before so were're getting somewhere with it now









Any ideas?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Error after 2 passes, it's never made it though one pass before so were're getting somewhere with it now









Any ideas?


See if it improves with a bump up or down on Term and if improvement--- continue bumping it up or down direction until stability is reached

Edit : same with MCH--but one at a time so you know which voltage to adjust


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


denny there is a little button in the lower right hand corner that say's EDIT lol.


I love this thread.
Cheers for the info King dennyb.


----------



## SgtHop

It won't POST, period. I tried it at 435, I tried it at 450, I tried it at 475, all with different voltages, though they were kinda similar to what I've got now. Also, it's not 110MHz, it's only 65. But, at 500FSB, it won't boot unless I lower the MCH down to 1.26, anything higher and it freezes while Windows is loading.

Bumping it up to 7, 8, or 9x prevented it from booting, but I'm fairly certain that is because the CPU voltages or what have you. I'll be playing around with them for the next while.

EDIT: My CPU likes 8.5 on the multi, kinda strange, but eh.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
It won't POST, period. I tried it at 435, I tried it at 450, I tried it at 475, all with different voltages, though they were kinda similar to what I've got now. Also, it's not 110MHz, it's only 65. But, at 500FSB, it won't boot unless I lower the MCH down to 1.26, anything higher and it freezes while Windows is loading.

Bumping it up to 7, 8, or 9x prevented it from booting, but I'm fairly certain that is because the CPU voltages or what have you. I'll be playing around with them for the next while.

EDIT: My CPU likes 8.5 on the multi, kinda strange, but eh.

I don't know what to think but if you will bear with me and Clear the CMOS and Load OP Def in exactly the following manner we can eliminate a faulty BIOS configuration

CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone
Do not skip a step and do it exactly ^^^^^


----------



## michintom

Ok...I got my E7200 up to 3.42ghz atm but can't seem to go any higher. My Vcore is at 1.406 in CPU-Z. I can go up to 3.60ghz but the system is not stable. Any more help?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michintom* 
Ok...I got my E7200 up to 3.42ghz atm but can't seem to go any higher. My Vcore is at 1.406 in CPU-Z. I can go up to 3.60ghz but the system is not stable. Any more help?









I don't have anything specific,but you can try more V-core up to 1.45 CPUZ ,raising Term along with it (keep Term .03/.04 v lower). If no joy there mess with MCH ---still no joy?--I dunno


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Lul. Anyhow, figured I should probably fill out one of them templates, cause I just realized I hadn't yet. Anyhow, here goes.


Was going to suggest you do that. Most obvious is your Term needs to come up (read denny's recommendations). I'd say more, but there's no pt: denny and NoGuru have covered it all, so best follow their lead...

Thought I had read denny going with the 9 multi same as I do and he's all over it. Since the FSB hole is not making much sense and getting you nowhere, go with what been shown to work most often and you'll soon find out what's really wrong...


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I don't have anything specific,but you can try more V-core up to 1.45 CPUZ ,raising Term along with it (keep Term .03/.04 v lower). If no joy there mess with MCH ---still no joy?--I dunno


I'll give that a shot today. I'm switching over to a Q9550 next week, and I just want to hit the highest OC on my little E7200 before switching over.








Thanks for the help!


----------



## SgtHop

I'll try that, see what it will do. Reset CMOS, attempting to boot at 462x9.

EDIT: It actually boots, but it won't get to the Windows loading screen. It restarts as soon as I choose whether or not to launch the start up repair or start normally.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


I'll give that a shot today. I'm switching over to a Q9550 next week, and I just want to hit the highest OC on my little E7200 before switching over.








Thanks for the help!










well , you're welcome I suppose,but in the future plan on spending someone else's time. I don't appreciate working with someone who just wants to get clocked high before switching over







. I have better things to do


----------



## jspeedracer

Bought me one of these boards on saturday, drove 2 hours to columbus, oh from cincinnati. Get home, install everything and guess what I got one that would only run ram in single channel! It was quite a dissappointment I have to say. I tried 4 different ram kits before returning it to the cincy store, all they had there with ich10r was a p5q turbo. It is working alright but had wanted the ud3p for a very long time, and now no crossfire for me







I am sooo frustrated with gigabyte at the moment.


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


well , you're welcome I suppose,but in the future plan on spending someone else's time. I don't appreciate working with someone who just wants to get clocked high before switching over







. I have better things to do


Sorry about that. I still in the learning process of overclocking and you been a great help!


----------



## toricred

I tried dennyb's settings for 4.2 overnight for small fft's and it ran fine. Ran blend today and the system completely locked up. No video, no network, nothing. For right now I've dropped the FSB to 483 (4.1) and voltages to 1.3625 vcore, 1.32 vtt and 1.34 MCH (unchanged).

One problem I've had on occasion since going over 4.0 is that one of my USB ports that has a USB-Serial adapter on it gets locked in use. I'm not sure it's related to the OC, but the timing seems odd. I'm probably going to completely re-install Windows this weekend. That install has been through at least 3 mobo changes with just running a Windows repair at each change.


----------



## 4x64

Well, I can honestly say I enjoyed getting to the end of this thread. I have the V 1.6 fB version of this board.

So Hi to everyone!!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Welcome to the gang


----------



## willibj

Hey all,

new UD3P owner, having some trouble getting my crossfire setup running.

PC details:

Gigabyte GA EP45 UD3P
Core2 Extreme QX9650 @ 3.16: 9.5x333 (for now)
2x 4GB Patriot Gamer DDR2 6400
2x 1Gb XFX 4850
3x Samsung 19" LCD's
OCZ 780watt PSU

The graphics cards were both working, though not crossfired on the ASUS Striker ii Formula (SLI Chipset ... don't ask) that recently died. It worked for the time being, displaying the 3 monitor setup. But now Windows 7 absolutely refuses to see the 2nd card. I've tried removing them and resetting them, switching their places, removing 1 of the cards and installing one first and then putting the other back in ... all to no avail.

Any tips or suggestions?

Most appreciated in advance









Benji

P.S. don't ask about the screen-name, it's supposed to be willisbj (my college email) but I apparently missed the "s" key, leaving me as willi-bj. haha


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4x64* 
Well, I can honestly say I enjoyed getting to the end of this thread. I have the V 1.6 fB version of this board.

So Hi to everyone!!

Hi and welocme.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willibj* 
Hey all,

new UD3P owner, having some trouble getting my crossfire setup running.

PC details:

Gigabyte GA EP45 UD3P
Core2 Extreme QX9650 @ 3.16: 9.5x333 (for now)
2x 4GB Patriot Gamer DDR2 6400
2x 1Gb XFX 4850
3x Samsung 19" LCD's
OCZ 780watt PSU

The graphics cards were both working, though not crossfired on the ASUS Striker ii Formula (SLI Chipset ... don't ask) that recently died. It worked for the time being, displaying the 3 monitor setup. But now Windows 7 absolutely refuses to see the 2nd card. I've tried removing them and resetting them, switching their places, removing 1 of the cards and installing one first and then putting the other back in ... all to no avail.

Any tips or suggestions?

Most appreciated in advance









Benji

P.S. don't ask about the screen-name, it's supposed to be willisbj (my college email) but I apparently missed the "s" key, leaving me as willi-bj. haha

Well I don't have any experience with the crossfire but do you have the PEG set in BIOS?


----------



## willibj

What is the PEG and how do you set it?

Cheers mate.


----------



## SgtHop

It's a setting in the BIOS, under Advanced BIOS Features. Init Display First is the setting he's talking about, it goes between PCI, PEG, and PEG2. Try setting it to PEG.


----------



## willibj

Cool, gotcha.

I tried both PEG & PEG2 settings, no results. Also tried setting optimum settings in bios and then changing PEG's.

Thanks for the speedy replies everyone









Any other suggestions?


----------



## SgtHop

Maybe reinstalling the drivers. Uninstall using driversweeper in safe mode, then reinstall 9.9.


----------



## NoGuru

I am not able to install ET6 on my naked XP drive. It say ET6 encountered a problem and needs to close. So I uninstalled it a reinstalled it and it says the same thing. Any ideas?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I am not able to install ET6 on my naked XP drive. It say ET6 encountered a problem and needs to close. So I uninstalled it a reinstalled it and it says the same thing. Any ideas?


Try to install ET 6 from the Gigabyte sight. The ET 6 Download is halfway down the page
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...lity_List.aspx

I am assuming you had difficulty from the install disk that came with mobo?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Try to install ET 6 from the Gigabyte sight. The ET 6 Download is halfway down the page
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...lity_List.aspx

I am assuming you had difficulty from the install disk that came with mobo?


Great idea


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Great idea









If that doesn't work try installing sevice pack 1 or 2.

And if that fails install net framework from MS.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
If that doesn't work try installing sevice pack 1 or 2.

And if that fails install net framework from MS.

This is probably why^ I have no service packs installed. This was my naked XP for high clocks. I am wanting to boot at 4.93 and inch up with ET6.
I had left my door wall open last night and temps got to 65 degrees in my house this morning. So I was shooting for 5 GHz before hunting season starts.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
This is probably why^ I have no service packs installed. This was my naked XP for high clocks. I am wanting to boot at 4.93 and inch up with ET6.
I had left my door wall open last night and temps got to 65 degrees in my house this morning. So I was shooting for 5 GHz before hunting season starts.

Is it possible to put it on a thumb drive and access it from there? That way you can leave the OS naked.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
So I was shooting for 5 GHz before hunting season starts.

Before you grab that bow, just go hunting that 5GHz Muledeer.









Naked XP runs ET6 on my Q9500 but not my E6500K.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
Before you grab that bow, just go hunting that 5GHz Muledeer.









Yeah --get him







Get him for me


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Is it possible to put it on a thumb drive and access it from there? That way you can leave the OS naked.

Humm I don't think so.
Tried the updates to no avail.
I think it is a corrupted OS because of the high OC's.
I think I wil try reinstalling the OS and re stripping it and installing all the programs I need gasp. Ambient room temps are at 70F now but I'll set it up for when I "accidentally" don't tell my wife, leave it open again.


----------



## willibj

Again, thanks for the continued help.

I did the typical driversweeper process in safe mode, installed a freshly downloaded Catalyst 9.9 package ... and still only 2 screens are showing.

Both video cards are powering up, the fan on the 2nd card seems to be permanently running @ 100%, but windows cannot see the card anywhere.

When in System Information it only shows 1 of the 4850 's, though I see 2 cards present in CPU-ID HWMonitor.

These cards both showed up when plugged into my old Striker II Formula MB, and I've switched their places on the UD3P, so I know both are working. It must be a motherboard issue.

I have the PEG set properly ... I'm running out of ideas here.

Anybody else had any experience at all setting up a crossfire solution on the UD3P who would be able to run me through the steps they used?


----------



## dennyb

I have no experience with crossfire and am admittedly horrible with software,but just a thought here---will the button in this screenshot help with the recognition problem?


----------



## willibj

I've definitely tried detecting displays both in Catalyst Control Center and in Windows 7 display controls.

I never had a problem with the cards showing up on Windows 7 with the old MB, but to be safe, I'm installing XP x64 on a separate partition now to check out if that has anything to do with it.

As soon as the PC turns on, whilst booting, the fan on the 2nd 4850 turns straight to 100% ... making me think that there's some base level recognition problems occuring, as the driver control for fan speed likely kicks in once windows starts. Prior to that the card should run at base levels, which would lead me to think of the 2nd card being faulty ... except that I've switched position of the cards and the same thing happens with the 1st card now in the 2nd slot.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, Willi, I have to say that I'm not certain what your problem is. All I did when I got my Crossfire running in 7 was plug them in, it instantly recognized both cards and put it into Crossfire as soon as I started my computer with the drivers fresh. Since you've switched them, reseating probably isn't your problem.

It sounds to me like you may have a problem with the board then, have you updated to the newest BIOS?


----------



## dennyb

Ok here is something else to consider. Sometimes when folks install the drivers from the Ga disk --gang installing causes issues. You might try installing the appropriate drivers individually from the disk. Other than that -I have no ideas to try


----------



## SgtHop

Alright guys, good news. I got my computer stable enough to boot into Windows, run a stability test and shut down again without crashing. Bad news is it has yet to pass the stability test. Currently at 470x9, voltages are:
Vcore: 1.33750
VTT: 1.320
CPU Ref: 0.836
MCH Core: 1.260
MCH Ref: 0.836
DRAM: 2.100

What say ye?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Alright guys, good news. I got my computer stable enough to boot into Windows, run a stability test and shut down again without crashing. Bad news is it has yet to pass the stability test. Currently at 470x9, voltages are:
Vcore: 1.33750
VTT: 1.320
CPU Ref: 0.836
MCH Core: 1.260
MCH Ref: 0.836
DRAM: 2.100

What say ye?

If the test was sm fft (which should be run first)--then more V-core /Term
If the test was blend --then more MCH

edit : try v-core --1.375
.................Term 1.340
.....................MCH1.30


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willibj* 
I've definitely tried detecting displays both in Catalyst Control Center and in Windows 7 display controls.

I never had a problem with the cards showing up on Windows 7 with the old MB, but to be safe, I'm installing XP x64 on a separate partition now to check out if that has anything to do with it.

As soon as the PC turns on, whilst booting, the fan on the 2nd 4850 turns straight to 100% ... making me think that there's some base level recognition problems occuring, as the driver control for fan speed likely kicks in once windows starts. Prior to that the card should run at base levels, which would lead me to think of the 2nd card being faulty ... except that I've switched position of the cards and the same thing happens with the 1st card now in the 2nd slot.

First off, go to USER CP and fill in your system specs so we can see some more details on your rig. Second, what BIOS are you running and what revision board is it? This items will help us search for known issues related to your GPUs/MoBo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Alright guys, good news. I got my computer stable enough to boot into Windows, run a stability test and shut down again without crashing. Bad news is it has yet to pass the stability test. Currently at 470x9, voltages are:
Vcore: 1.33750
VTT: 1.320
CPU Ref: 0.836
MCH Core: 1.260
MCH Ref: 0.836
DRAM: 2.100

What say ye?

Good deal Sgt! Which stability test? That matters as to which values need adjusting.


----------



## SgtHop

It was IBT. Only ran three tests for the sake of time, but all of them came back different, so I didn't really need to run more than that. If it had reported stable, I would have run another salvo to confirm it. Also, I'm giving Denny's numbers a try.


----------



## willibj

You're right, I should've done that earlier. All fixed ...

I'm running revision 1.6 of the MB and the bios is Award Software FB.

No luck within XP either. I'm going to reload each one individually and let the pc boot to triple check they are both running perfectly, and then I may have to assume that there's something wrong with the 2nd PCI-E slot ....


----------



## 4x64

I too had issues using the disc that came with the motherboard. It kept saying same as you, installation failed, at the time, I just went and got the drivers from from realtek and intel sites. 
Oddly enough, I did a build for someone using the v 1.1 board and had no issues. The problems happened on my v 1.6 board. The board is finicky about things but has all the adjustments to make OC nice and huge.

I personally do not do any changes/clocking using ANY windows gui's like ET6, I do it from BIOS. Using things like an Easy Tune can change other values and have you chasing the wind.


----------



## NoGuru

Went for the fresh naked install of XP and formatted the wrong partition. Lost all my data. I'm a little sad.







I guess the the price I pay for trying to get 5 GHz. But I still have my wife, but I would not be as sad if I lost her somewhere


----------



## 4x64

My experience has been the wife is extremely difficult to reformat, I can only lose her when my credit cards are involved--









I usually will burn an image of my drive after I tweak it and update it to the way I like it so if I have to reformat or install it again, it goes much faster and then there is little or no updating either.

I too have over written to the wrong partition but I am a back up freak, so the info is never very far from being restored.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Went for the fresh naked install of XP and formatted the wrong partition. Lost all my data. I'm a little sad.







I guess the the price I pay for trying to get 5 GHz. But I still have my wife, but I would not be as sad if I lost her somewhere









That is a shame about losing all of your data,but one consolation is your wife will be able to remember all of the bad things you have ever done, when, where, and who with ---and she doesn't even need a harddrive to store it on. -------------I thought you had your overclocking HD separate from your normal harddrive. Oh wait, don't tell me you were that stu


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


That is a shame about losing all of your data,but one consolation is your wife will be able to remember all of the bad things you have ever done, when, where, and who with ---and she doesn't even need a harddrive to store it on. -------------I thought you had your overclocking HD separate from your normal harddrive. Oh wait, don't tell me you were that stu


lol yes but I have multiple partitions and reformatted the wrong one.


----------



## zero786

Hey guys... I'm finally asking for your help haha. I finally upgraded my comp after 4 years (didn't use it for past 2 years) and decided to get back into overclocking ;].

So... I think I got 3.6 GHz stable (424 x 8.5). I was at 1.30v Vcore, 1.28v term. Ram mult was 2.66D (1131 MHz). I feel like double checking tonight though, so I'm gonna run those settings again on Blend tonight and make sure it's still working.

Anyway, my goal is 4.0 GHz, so I tried 3.8 GHz next. Raised voltage a ton and still not stable... I think it was Small FFT stable for 12hrs+ (at 1.3625V), but I always get 1-2 cores to fail in Blend within a few minutes.

I kind of feel like I have a bad chip ( 1.275 VID =[ ) or something is wrong in my setup... I am using the same power supply and video card that I had 4 years ago, though they haven't been used much for the last 2 years. The power supply does have adjustable rails, so if I should adjust them or something... tell me... do you kno if it's better to be a little over the rail or under? (like I have 12V rail at like 12.15 V or something)

I was also wondering if the fact that it fails in Blend has anything to do with my RAM... I thought my RAM should be fine..., since it seemed stable before past 1100 MHz, and it is failing now at ~900 MHz.

Anyway... here are my settings. Thanks for taking a look!

CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P (Rev 1.6)
BIOS Version = FDa
Ram = 4GB OCZ Platinum LV 8500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: [ 8x ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: [+0.5]
]CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.8GHz (448x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [448]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [100]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [Auto]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [400] ---(Tried 333 with 2.4B)
System Memory Multiplier ..............: [2.0D] ---(Tried 2.4B also, but keeping it low for now)
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 [896] ---(1075 with 2.4B)
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5 [5]
tRCD .............................................: 5 [5]
tRP............................................... ..: 5 [5]
tRAS.............................................. : 18 [18]

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 [4]
tWTR..........................................: 4 [4]
tWR............................................: 8 [8]
tRFC...........................................: 72 [72]
tRTP...........................................: 4 [4]
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 [Auto]

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 10 [Auto]
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 [Auto]

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.2750v ........[1.3875] ---(also tried 1.3625)
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: [1.360] ---(1.340 with 1.3625)
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: [1.570]
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.76V*...........: .76 [Normal] ---(tried Auto also)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: [1.36] ---(tried 1.40)
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.76V............: [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: [Normal] ---(tried Auto also)
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: [Auto]
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: [Auto]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: [1.900V] (I have LV RAM)
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: [Auto]
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: [Auto]
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: [Auto]


----------



## SgtHop

Alright, I ran those voltages to no avail once again, but then I had to go to work and did so. I'll prolly play around with it some more now, see what I can do...

EDIT: @Zero
I had my [email protected] (3.9GHz) stable just by turning the multi up. Of course, it may be different for you. I recommend putting the multiplier back up to 9x, as we've been saying (mostly to me), it messes with the stability to turn it down.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zero786*


Hey guys... I'm finally asking for your help haha. I finally upgraded my comp after 4 years (didn't use it for past 2 years) and decided to get back into overclocking ;].

So... I think I got 3.6 GHz stable (424 x 8.5). I was at 1.30v Vcore, 1.28v term. Ram mult was 2.66D (1131 MHz). I feel like double checking tonight though, so I'm gonna run those settings again on Blend tonight and make sure it's still working.

Anyway, my goal is 4.0 GHz, so I tried 3.8 GHz next. Raised voltage a ton and still not stable... I think it was Small FFT stable for 12hrs+ (at 1.3625V), but I always get 1-2 cores to fail in Blend within a few minutes.

I kind of feel like I have a bad chip ( 1.275 VID =[ ) or something is wrong in my setup... I am using the same power supply and video card that I had 4 years ago, though they haven't been used much for the last 2 years. The power supply does have adjustable rails, so if I should adjust them or something... tell me... do you kno if it's better to be a little over the rail or under? (like I have 12V rail at like 12.15 V or something)

I was also wondering if the fact that it fails in Blend has anything to do with my RAM... I thought my RAM should be fine..., since it seemed stable before past 1100 MHz, and it is failing now at ~900 MHz.

Anyway... here are my settings. Thanks for taking a look!

CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P (Rev 1.6)
BIOS Version = FDa
Ram = 4GB OCZ Platinum LV 8500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: [ 8x ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: [+0.5]
]CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.8GHz (448x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [448]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [100]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [Auto]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [400] ---(Tried 333 with 2.4B)
System Memory Multiplier ..............: [2.0D] ---(Tried 2.4B also, but keeping it low for now)
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 [896] ---(1075 with 2.4B)
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5 [5]
tRCD .............................................: 5 [5]
tRP............................................... ..: 5 [5]
tRAS.............................................. : 18 [18]

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 [4]
tWTR..........................................: 4 [4]
tWR............................................: 8 [8]
tRFC...........................................: 72 [72]
tRTP...........................................: 4 [4]
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 [Auto]

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 10 [Auto]
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 [Auto]

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.2750v ........[1.3875] ---(also tried 1.3625)
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: [1.360] ---(1.340 with 1.3625)
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: [1.570]
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.76V*...........: .76 [Normal] ---(tried Auto also)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: [1.36] ---(tried 1.40)
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.76V............: [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: [Normal] ---(tried Auto also)
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: [Auto]
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: [Auto]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: [1.900V] (I have LV RAM)
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: [Auto]
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: [Auto]
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: [Auto]


Your settings look very good. It could be ram, have you tried going a little beyond spec volts? Or you could go a bit higher on vcore and term if temps are good.
I see you have been a member since 05, welcome back I think.


----------



## zero786

@SgtHop - thanks for the reply, but 8.5x is my max multi cause I have a Q9_5_50, not Q9_6_50 ;]

Thanks for the compliment on the settings. I got most of them from reading through several posts in this thread (some from you haha). I wanted to get it working on my own, so I didn't have to bug you guys, but I'm having trouble ;].

I could try higher RAM voltage, but from what I have read... 1.9v seems to be the best for these sticks (higher and lower both reduce stability lol). Also... I think I had the RAM stable at 1130 MHz with the 3.6 GHz overclock, so I don't understand why they would fail now at lower speeds ><.

I guess I could keep raising the voltages ><. At 1.3875v (1.36v in win), the temps were getting past 70C in Small FFTs, so I was getting scared lol... I'll try 1.4v in Blend right now and see what happens ;].

Thanks again for the help and the welcome back! Yeah... I was on this forum back in 2005, when I got my AMD 939 3200+ Venice haha... old school stuff. I just upgraded a few weeks ago from my skt 939 setup =].

EDIT: Another quick question... is it normal for the computer to completely turn off and restart when you change something in your BIOS? I notice sometimes it does that while sometimes all the fans keep running after the changes.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, it said 9650 before you edited the previous post, didn't it, lol. And yes, it is normal for it to shut down, but it won't always do it, it depends on the settings you change. I'm going to leave the rest of this up to the other, more knowledgable guys, I'm still trying to get mine stable, lol.

EDIT: Update. I've been running Prime95 on small ffts for a good two and a half hours without any failures. Moving on to blend, just to see what that has to offer.

EDIT 2: Failed after a whole five seconds. Going to go make some edits to my MCH. Bringing it up to 1.32.


----------



## zero786

Oh ok. Thanks for the info =]. Good luck getting yours stable!

At 1.40625v, 2 cores failed in 4 minutes, but the other 2 are still going (been a little over an hour) in the Blend test. I think that's a little better, since before 1-2 cores failed in 1 minute lol... I dunno though... I wish I didn't have to go to such high voltages for 3.8-4.0 GHz =[. I guess I hoped to get to 4 GHz stable at a decent voltage. It seems like most people don't usually go as high as 1.4v ><. I'm starting to feel like it's just my CPU that needs so much voltage... which doesn't make me happy...

It's probably not my power supply or anything is it?

Oh well... for now, I'm gonna go back to 3.6 GHz @ 1.3v and see if it's Blend stable. If I can get 3.6 GHz stable at 1.3v and 3.8 GHz isn't even stable at 1.4v. I might just have to settle for 3.6 GHz =[. I expected more out of this E0 I guess...


----------



## SgtHop

Well, according to the other peoples, running the small ffts successfully is an indication of core voltage being correct, and the blend test being an indicator of the MCH's stability. If you're failing the blend test, try upping the MCH.


----------



## zero786

Hey yeah that's what I was thinking too cause I read dennyb's post #6878 to you. Thing is... I already have MCH at 1.40v... Is it really ok to keep increasing it past 1.4v?


----------



## SgtHop

I want to say 1.45 is the max, but I know it's my brain telling me that this is interchangable with a 4890. (It's not, lol.) But, yeah, that's kinda high. Maybe you should try backing it down. That was initially my problem, I was running the MCH way too high. I brought it down to the 1.2s and it got way more stable. Maybe you should try 1.24 on the MCH.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Humm I don't think so.
Tried the updates to no avail.
I think it is a corrupted OS because of the high OC's.
I think I wil try reinstalling the OS and re stripping it and installing all the programs I need gasp. Ambient room temps are at 70F now but I'll set it up for when I "accidentally" don't tell my wife, leave it open again.

You probably run msconfig when OCing anyway, but there is a great little program to back-up your registry (properly) and restore your OS to where it was b4 any corruption occurs:

ERUNT: http://www.larshederer.homepage.t-online.de/erunt/

Great little program.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

BTW - no-one seems to punch in the RAM Command from what I've seen. Is it better to use 1T, 2T or leave it on Auto for this board?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zero786*


Oh ok. Thanks for the info =]. Good luck getting yours stable!

At 1.40625v, 2 cores failed in 4 minutes, but the other 2 are still going (been a little over an hour) in the Blend test. I think that's a little better, since before 1-2 cores failed in 1 minute lol... I dunno though... I wish I didn't have to go to such high voltages for 3.8-4.0 GHz =[. I guess I hoped to get to 4 GHz stable at a decent voltage. It seems like most people don't usually go as high as 1.4v ><. I'm starting to feel like it's just my CPU that needs so much voltage... which doesn't make me happy...

It's probably not my power supply or anything is it?

Oh well... for now, I'm gonna go back to 3.6 GHz @ 1.3v and see if it's Blend stable. If I can get 3.6 GHz stable at 1.3v and 3.8 GHz isn't even stable at 1.4v. I might just have to settle for 3.6 GHz =[. I expected more out of this E0 I guess...


Welcome back to overclocking zero786. I am surprised that you are requiring such high volts for the speeds you are running. Toricred has good #s for the 9550,maybe he can help you along. I gave him #s but I always have difficulty transposing them from 9650 #s with a 9 multi to #s that work for the 8.5 multi.
I do good just to approximate them









My thoughts to you and SgtHop are you will be better off to start at about 3.6 and develop #s for 100MHz jumps-get stable at each level and keep records. Overclocking is much easier if you proceed in graduated steps. Then you will be able to guesstimate what changes need to be made for the next clock. By the time you get to 4100 setting your voltages will be easy for you as you will know your chip and your board very well. But then again different strokes for different folks

Oh Zero, too much MCH is just as bad as too little--I would guess that you will need about 1.22/1.24 for 3.6----graduated up to as much as 1.30/1.32 for 4.0

edit: Zero just looked at your MIT --too much MCH. You will want to get the 3 main voltages in line to successfully overclock. Try to run your Term .03/.04 v below V-core and see if 1.22 /1.32 range on MCH will get you some joy. I suspect the high MCH is causing you problems with everything else.

Going to the lake for the weekend-see everyone Monday


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


BTW - no-one seems to punch in the RAM Command from what I've seen. Is it better to use 1T, 2T or leave it on Auto for this board?


Auto will set to 2T. I don't think you can run 1T on anything more than 667mhz with high timings.


----------



## toricred

@zero768 Your RAM and CPU are identical to mine, but I have rev 1.1 of the UD3P. What I'm using is 1.3625 vcore, 1.32 Term, 1.34 MCH, but I think your problem is actually your refs. I have my CPU ref at .83 and my MCH ref at .80. I also have PLL at the base of 1.50. I also run the RAM at 2.0, but I'm only using the 2.0D multiplier at the moment. I've got mine stable with a 483 FSB for a 4.1 OC. I just know that there's a 4.2 in that chip somewhere but I haven't found it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
You probably run msconfig when OCing anyway, but there is a great little program to back-up your registry (properly) and restore your OS to where it was b4 any corruption occurs:

ERUNT: http://www.larshederer.homepage.t-online.de/erunt/

Great little program.

Thanks I'll check that out before I destroy all my data. reps


----------



## 4x64

Zero-- I have very a similar set up, v 1.6 board, OCZ 1066 LV's, with the black PCB. Some differences in setting are I have the CPU section of bios on auto, after trying all the manual settings and my vcore is 1.264 in CPU Z, the EO chip is a lot like the LV ram, it runs lower voltages. I used to throw 1.55+ to my Q6600 and had to use more manual settings.

Looking at your settings for the RAM, mine are 5 5 5 18, tRFC at 54 and A/B channel Static read at 8, DRAM volts at 1.84 (going past 1.90 risks frying the LV ram and it will NOT perform any better throwing higher voltages!). My MCH is 1.30 and ICH is 1.2 I have both advanced clocks, CPU and PCI at 800mv and clock skews at O.

I am running 24/7 with a 3.4 OC on a Q9550 EO 39c idle and 60c fully loaded running Prime 95. My Q9550 will OC past that but that's when temps start going a lot higher like around 45-50c and I cannot justify the speed/stability for a measly 200-400mhz. Just my two cents there- please no retaliation on my thoughts about 200-400mhz more, thanks in advance on this one. If I was doing a contest or something, EACH MHZ makes a diff.

I agree with Dennyb on starting off with a lower stable OC and upping it 100mhz at a time slowly to see where it starts to crater. We all know that some OC's over time (some shorter than others)show their ugly faces AFTER we think we have achieved a new stable higher clock. We may have achieved it, BUT is it stable?? Time loves that hero--


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Auto will set to 2T. I don't think you can run 1T on anything more than 667mhz with high timings.

Obviously depends on the board. Good to know though. Cheers...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Thanks I'll check that out before I destroy all my data. reps

LOL - Some programs give warnings of malware because of the way it's packed, but personally I think that's horse....


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
It was IBT. Only ran three tests for the sake of time, but all of them came back different, so I didn't really need to run more than that. If it had reported stable, I would have run another salvo to confirm it. Also, I'm giving Denny's numbers a try.

denny has a great regimen for Stability Testing. If you ask him nicely he will illustrate it for you.


----------



## SgtHop

Lol, alright.

Denny, will you please enlighten me as to what your stability testing regimen is?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Lol, alright.

Denny, will you please enlighten me as to what your stability testing regimen is?

He is gone for the weekend


----------



## SgtHop

Damn and blast! Oh well, I guess I'll work on my stability some more.

EDIT: What does it mean when the blend test stops before 1 second? I also need to note that it's only on the first two threads, the other two continue running.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Damn and blast! Oh well, I guess I'll work on my stability some more.

EDIT: What does it mean when the blend test stops before 1 second? I also need to note that it's only on the first two threads, the other two continue running.

Well, just in case, i will share my stability techniques. I overclock within the bios and boot up as normal. I then run Prime95. Then i select small FTT. This is ran for 12 hours+. Within the first half hour to an hour, i check the temps and speed/voltage on the CPU by using CPU-Z. If the system does not hang or reboot after 2 hour, i promote it the next stage. That stage is the 12hour run through out the night. Also, to rule out unstable or faulty memory, i will simply use a tool called memtest. It can be download and then booted up from a iso image burnt to a regular cd blank disc. I just leave all the tests running for 24 hour. I also advise to use position a fan toward the RAM modules just in case the heat rises during testing.

I also have techniques on GPU overclocking including voltage and stability testing methods that i am happy to PM to anyone that is interested. Hope this helped. Am sure you know most of it anyway.









Bradley.


----------



## 4x64

BradleyW Right On-- that's the way to do it, through BIOS, then test, fiddle more, test more, until craterville.

Then back off to last or second to last good configuration, assuming you know what you are doing-- if not-- keep testing!
then







<<--maybe do this more often

I up'd your REP +1


----------



## ajakutty

Hi guys, first time poster =D i've read about 200 pages of this thread, and i've learned quite a lot. However i'm having problems reaching 4ghz. I've been able to get to 3.8ghz(380x10) however it wasn't prime stable, even at a 1:1 ratio. So i've come here for guidance and advice on voltage control.

Currently i'm running at 9x400=3.6ghz with 1:1 on auto voltage, but i'd like to hit 10x400=4ghz =D idle temps 34-37degrees, prime95 hits 45degrees, so lots of room to increase voltages as required.

Code:



Code:


CPU =e7400
Motherboard =ep45-ud3p 
BIOS Version = F6
Ram = ocz fatality 800mhz(5-4-4-15 2t @ 2.1v)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:0.0
CPU Frequency .......................:3.60

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:Enabled 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:Standard 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:Profile 1
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:400mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............:2.00D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:4
tRP..................................:4
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:3(auto)
tWTR.................................:3(auto)
tWR..................................:6(auto)
tRFC.................................:46(auto)
tRTP.................................:3(auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:0(auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:11(auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:11(auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:disbaled
CPU Vcore............................:1.26250 (auto)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.200(auto)
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.500(auto)
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:0.760(auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.10(auto)
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:0.760(auto)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:0.900(auto)
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:1.500(auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........:1.100(auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:auto 
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:auto

thank you in advance.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, what test does it fail? Small ffts or the blend test?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4x64* 
BradleyW Right On-- that's the way to do it, through BIOS, then test, fiddle more, test more, until craterville.

Then back off to last or second to last good configuration, assuming you know what you are doing-- if not-- keep testing!
then







<<--maybe do this more often

I up'd your REP +1

Hey, thank you mate.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajakutty*


Hi guys, first time poster =D i've read about 200 pages of this thread, and i've learned quite a lot. However i'm having problems reaching 4ghz. I've been able to get to 3.8ghz(380x10) however it wasn't prime stable, even at a 1:1 ratio. So i've come here for guidance and advice on voltage control.

Currently i'm running at 9x400=3.6ghz with 1:1 on auto voltage, but i'd like to hit 10x400=4ghz =D idle temps 34-37degrees, prime95 hits 45degrees, so lots of room to increase voltages as required.


Not stable at 3.6 on stock voltage - LOL.

Hang in there champ









BTW - even though a 1:1 ratio might be faster as indicated by NoGuru a while back, it's also less likely to be stable given the extra stress on the system. It's the tRD on the Rampage Formula, but the same principle applies I believe. Anandtech: "a _1:1_ divider is actually the worst for tRD, the wider the _ratio_ the better".

They're meaning for OCing/stability of course: Why we were wrong

Gigabyte equivalent seems to be Performance level/Static tRead at:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/....php?p=3977138

Worth having a look at Jor3lBR too. Awesome Ocer.

Other than that, follow the ratios as set out by dennyb and others including upping your vcore and corresponding Term with the recommended ratios. Approximately .03-.04v less for CPU Term.


----------



## Extreme_kid

Does anybody know if UD3P mosfets get too hot after overclocking ( e8400 @ 4 ) , ive been thinking of changing the mosfet coolers with ones from Enzotech or Thermalright... what do you guys think ? are they needed ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme_kid*


Does anybody know if UD3P mosfets get too hot after overclocking ( e8400 @ 4 ) , ive been thinking of changing the mosfet coolers with ones from Enzotech or Thermalright... what do you guys think ? are they needed ?


It's not necessary, but I would recommend pulling the blue plates off so air can circulate better.


----------



## Extreme_kid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
It's not necessary, but I would recommend pulling the blue plates off so air can circulate better.

Its just that Im yet an amature when it comes to installing hardware when and I dont want to risk voiding the warranty , is there a big difference in temperature without the plates ?

Edit : I see youre using an extreme spirit 2 on your NB ? was it necessary in your case ? I also have an E8400 E0 planning on boosting it to something around 4.3~4.5ghz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme_kid* 
Its just that Im yet an amature when it comes to installing hardware when and I dont want to risk voiding the warranty , is there a big difference in temperature without the plates ?

Edit : I see youre using an extreme spirit 2 on your NB ? was it necessary in your case ? I also have an E8400 E0 planning on boosting it to something around 4.3~4.5ghz

Yes but the only way to learn is to do it. If your worried about the warranty test the board out first and make sure everything works. This board runs very cool so extra cooling is not necessary unless your doing some extreme OC's.

I can't tell you if the ESII helped because I put it on right away.


----------



## ajakutty

Thanx for the extra reading speedfreak =D
3.6 was indeed not stable, so i started to tweak the voltages and memory timings and ended up ditching the 400fsb and upped the multiplier to 10x. So with these settings prime95 ran for over an hour on both blend and small ffts, which is better than it was crashing after 5 mins. Thoughts and suggestions on voltages thus far? the same settings were used to hit 3.8(10x380) but failed small ffts in minutes.

Code:



Code:


CPU =e7400
Motherboard = ud3p
BIOS Version = f6
Ram = ocz fatality ddr2 pc-6400(800mhz)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 10
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:0
CPU Frequency .......................:3.600

Advanced clock control>>>
CPU clock drive......................: 800mV
PCI Ecpress Clock Drive..............: 800mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 50ps

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:enabled 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:380
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:extreme 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: profile1
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:333
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40b
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 864
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:4
tRP..................................:4
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:3
tWTR.................................:3
tWR..................................:6
tRFC.................................:46
tRTP.................................:3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:8
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:8

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:enabled
CPU Vcore............................:1.4500v(cpuz=1.424)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.360
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.570
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:0.886

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.460
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:0.901
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........:1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:auto


----------



## Extreme_kid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yes but the only way to learn is to do it. If your worried about the warranty test the board out first and make sure everything works. This board runs very cool so extra cooling is not necessary unless your doing some extreme OC's.

I can't tell you if the ESII helped because I put it on right away.

youre right... its just that with everything I have inside and neat cable management everything is so tight and Im too lazy to later take the board out and change the coolers , I prefer doing it from the start. well I want to take my e8400 to ~4.5ghz is it extreme enough to need the after market cooler ?!


----------



## 4x64

ajakutty, please edit your system details, the profile for it can be found in your user control panel (user CP). Also, post your advanced bios settings. Looking to see what is enabled/disabled.

Some suggestions:
DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:STANDARD
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disable
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:AUTO
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40b (okay for now but as the CPU clock goes up you will pass what your ram can handle using that multiplier)
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 864

Also, MCH core is high, drop to 1.40
ICH at 1.20 is fine

Are you running 4gbs or more of RAM? I ask because that particular RAM likes 2.20 volts

I use LV (low voltage RAM) and welcome!


----------



## Bazmecc

finally got my UD3P...but there's an issue (1 of many, lol...probably related to this)

I can't get the DDR Voltage to go to 2.2v...I set it as that, and it keeps those settings, but in the PC Health Status, it still says 1.8x volts after a reboot...

anyone got a clue?


----------



## 4x64

Bazmecc---What ram are you running?


----------



## Bazmecc

2x1 GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400, the old good double sided ones that can do 2.2v

forgot to add to the specs


----------



## 4x64

Do you have program that reports voltages beside PC Health?

Try this: http://www.gtopala.com/

download the standalone version, then run the program, and go to the sensors link under HARDWARE and see what it is reporting for your DRR voltage. I don't put much faith into PC health in bios.

Please report findings


----------



## Bazmecc

Everest and Speedfan

both 1.84/1.86v

that program shows the same as above


----------



## 4x64

Can you post your bios?

And please explain how you are setting the voltage (what you are using/doing to set it)


----------



## Bazmecc

how?


----------



## 4x64

please explain how you are setting the voltage (what you are using/doing to set it?)


----------



## 4x64

******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P******

Processor Name:
Memory Model Numbers:

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ ]
CPU Frequency [ ]GHz..........................[ ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ ]
C.I.A 2 [ ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [ ]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ ]
tRCD............................................[ ]
tRP.............................................[ ]
tRAS............................................[ ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ ]
tWTR............................................[ ]
tWR.............................................[ ]
tRFC............................................[ ]
tRTP............................................[ ]
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ ] ................[ ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ ] ................[ ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ ] ................[ ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ ] ................[ ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ ] ................[ ]

tRD 2rd (Different Rank) [ ] ................[ ]
tWR 2wr (Different Rank) [ ] ................[ ]
tWR 2rd (Different Rank) [ ] ................[ ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ ] ................[ ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ ] ................[ ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ ] ................[ ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ ] ................[ ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ ] ................[ ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ ] ................[ ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ ] ................[ ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ ] ................[ ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ ] ................[ ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [9 ] ................[ ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ A ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [ ]
CPU Vcore [ ]...................[ ]
CPU Termination [ ]...................[ ]
CPU PLL [ ]...................[ ]
CPU Reference [ ]...................[ ]

MCH Core [ ] ]...................[ ]
MCH Reference [ ]...................[ ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ ]...................[ ]
ICH I/O [ ]...................[ ]
ICH Core [ ]...................[ ]

DRAM Voltage [ ]...................[ ]
DRAM Termination [ ]...................[ ]
Channel A Ref [ ]...................[ ]
Channel B Ref [ ]...................[ ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

CPU Multithreading..............................[ ]
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ ]


----------



## Bazmecc

using the BIOS M.I.T

setting DRAM voltage to 2.20v

edit: so I gotta fill that in...lol, that's a lot


----------



## 4x64

What version of BIOS and version of this board do you have? It may need a reflash.


----------



## Bazmecc

v1.6
FB

take a look at this thread I have...problems galore...pretty much the same hardware, just different MB


----------



## 4x64

no, but it is a good idea to have something like this printed out so if you have to clear cmos or update bios, you will have your settings.

It is best to do things on a basic level. Write down your settings using that template (it can be copied and pasted into your word processor) thne what I would do is load the default settings, this brings the BIOS back to its original state. Then just change the DRAM voltage to your 2.2 and also up MCH to 1.40 and ICH core to 1.20 and see if that fixes that one first. If not, I would reflash the bios and repeat above. Then make the other changes as customized/overclocked.

I posted on that thread-- lol-- still smelling of fish. At least I know a bit more now of the situation. POST your bios settings. Are you getting any BSOD's??


----------



## Bazmecc

ok, I'll try upping those voltages


----------



## 4x64

I also see its the same issue with a different board???

It is starting to look like a hardware issue-- but try to load the defaults and do the changes suggested-- up MCH core to 1.40 and ICH core to 1.20 and DRAM to 2.20 no other changes except disabling these Advanced Bios items
Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Enabled]


----------



## Bazmecc

yah, the voltage increase didn't help...everything still the same...

where can I check if the MCH and ICH voltage increase in Windows?

edit: the chipset tab in Everest shows the voltage...would those increase if increased in BIOS? they're both still at 1.1v


----------



## 4x64

YES- they should change just like the DRAM. When you make your changes I assume you are pressing F10 and answering Y (yes) to save changes?? <<--- I had to ask the basic Q

Are your memory sticks acting up?

I ask because RAM can cause SOOOO many issues. Have you run a memtest86+ on them where they are tested at boot up from a disc??

What besides seeing PC health lower voltage is causing you pain??
The RAM maybe on its way out and can't take the voltage you want to throw it.

I am trying to understand if everything is working right or not from a performance perspective. It is upgrade time on those anyways! Time to go to 4 gigs and up


----------



## 4x64

Minor board hijack for testing RAM-- I apologize in advance

I would run memtest 86+ v 2.11 (free version that will do all windows OS) and see what it says about your RAM specifically. Mine appeared to work okay and then I would get a BSOD. So I checked them with memtest and they failed.

Get memtest here--> http://www.memtest.org/

MEMTEST INSTRUCTIONS:
Download the file called Download - Pre-Compiled Bootable ISO (.zip)
Save the file first, then unzip it to reveal the iso image file, (use 7zip or win zip to unzip it from the file you saved). Then choose BURN THE IMAGE to a cd (not copy it) and leave it in your dvd/cd drive and reboot your computer, setting bios to boot off CD first, takes around 2 hours to run the full test, then it repeats until you press esc or so many errors happen that it locks up. Errors will appear as RED. If all is well, after test 9 or so, the tests will repeat. Blue screen here is good-- RED is bad! Hope that helps anyone else wondering how to use this tool Be patient doing this test, mine showed okay until test 5 came around!


----------



## Bazmecc

ok, disabled all the stuff in your previous post...no change..Everest still shows 1.1v

and yes, I save the changes...lol

my sticks are fine, I ran memtest on them on my DS3R, at 800 MHz 4-4-4-12...1000MHz 5-4-4-14

the only thing that changed is the 4890 I installed on Monday...that's when everything started screwing up in my DS3R...

and now in the UD3P :swearing:

it HAS to be the RAM not being compatible with the 4890 for some reason...the 4890 worked fine in the store's system, but they had Corsair Dominators in there...


----------



## 4x64

How long did you run the memtest?? It needs to run all the tests and when its done it restarts the tests. So tonight, run it and let it go, there are 9 tests, takes about 1-2 hours to fully run--check it tomorrow--

As I said, RAM can do all sorts of issues. So can a corrupt OS.
It is upgrade time anyways, 2gb and that card-- wow- I could not do it.
You have good equipment and the RAM is a weak link.

Do you know anyone who would loan their RAM for a test to you? <-- that sounds weird I know


----------



## Bazmecc

I've ran the RAM overnight twice before, no issues...it's been a few months, but still...

I fail to see why the RAM stability would be a problem, since everything is now at stock...all I have to do is put the GTX260 back in, and OC everything, and everything will be fine....the 4890 started all this

it does have a weird issue...are the boot clocks supposed to be 750/850 and the voltage 1.2xx? with the 4890 installed, the boot up takes longer and uses more power than the GTX260...


----------



## BradleyW

That is strange, the 4890 is ment to use less power than the GTX260. The 4890 clocks are wrong as well. Bios sounds messed up. Is it second hand?


----------



## SDriver

Guys, I need some help stabilizing at 4.5ghz. My setting are:
500x9
vcore-1.47 drops to 1.39
cpu ter -1.36
cpu pll- 1.57
cpu ref- .84
MCH core- 1.34
MCH ref-.8
Dram -2.06
Timings are 5-5-5-15 @2.00b

Orthos runs for about 5 minutes. What should I try?


----------



## Bazmecc

no, it's not..brand new in box

but I solved it...

it was the 4890...

seems it's incompatible with the EP45-UD3P rev 1.6, FB bios

tried another 4890 in-store, same issue...now I have a 4870 and everything works fine

does anyone else here have the EP45-UD3P and a 4890?


----------



## toricred

I'm pretty sure that's what BradleyW uses. I'm not sure which revision and BIOS he has though.


----------



## 4x64

I am glad to see it is solved-- that is very strange, I use the GTX 260 and have had no issues. I wonder if this is a driver conflict?

anyways--









Also, the clocks can go to 
800
800
0ps
0ps


----------



## FieryCoD

Anybody want to help me with my little trouble overclocking on my UD3R? The thread is here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...woes-ud3r.html

Keep in mind, UD3R = UD3P with 1 PCI-E and no RAID. So they're the same board


----------



## Bazmecc

UD3R has RAID


----------



## 4x64

I added my comments on your other thread.


----------



## Bazmecc

is there a guide somewhere that says what all the settings in the BIOS do for the UD3P? or do I need to search for each?


----------



## 4x64

Excellent information and tons of good reading here but it covers most everything, not board specific.

http://www.overclock.net/new-members...mpilation.html

When you see something on the board and are not sure what it does or what it effects, just ask.

I saw a post that Acoma Andy answered helping someone out where he explained most of the settings in a understandable way here:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...questions.html


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bazmecc* 
UD3R has RAID









Really? There's gotta be another difference aside from the PCI-E slot then.


----------



## dennyb

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image dimensions are 741x618 and 119KB in size.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bazmecc* 
no, it's not..brand new in box

but I solved it...

it was the 4890...

seems it's incompatible with the EP45-UD3P rev 1.6, FB bios

tried another 4890 in-store, same issue...now I have a 4870 and everything works fine

does anyone else here have the EP45-UD3P and a 4890?


F8? You need to upgrade to F9 at least, if it's compatible.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bazmecc* 
UD3R has RAID









So does the 3P.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bazmecc* 
is there a guide somewhere that says what all the settings in the BIOS do for the UD3P? or do I need to search for each?

My Sig...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FieryCoD* 
Really? There's gotta be another difference aside from the PCI-E slot then.









TPM, Home Theater, and 2x GB LAN.


----------



## Bazmecc

FB not F8...different motherboard revision


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bazmecc* 
FB not F8...different motherboard revision

K Thanks.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bazmecc*


FB not F8...different motherboard revision



GA-EP45-UD3P (1.6) - FDa BIOS: http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/


----------



## Bazmecc

nice...any idea what it changes?

too late for the 4890 though...boooooo


----------



## 4x64

I downloaded it Fda and it says ASUS-- hmmm I am not taking anything unless I know more than that.

There is nothing officially on any of the gigabyte sites except the Fb for the V 1.6 board


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Hello winners and grinners,

Read somewhere on xtremesystems the Driver Strength Profile should be one notch higher than the RAM frequency. Anyone found it helped?

Also, after getting to 4GHz so easily on this mobo, I jumped my FSB up from 435 to 470 (x 9) just to see what would happen (bored/impatient







) and surprisingly, it posted and booted, but with a black screen, so I went into the BIOS to up the MCH, but the BIOS was toast







.

Yeah, yeah, I know







Just reflashed it with Q-Flash no probs. Oddly, looks like I should have taken this bet:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


I bet what you want that on ANY bios failure produced by OC it will bring back F10e...

Yesterday i was trying stable 4608 prime and failed (using F10b) so i had a reboot and then the screen "bios recovering....and pum F10e again"

It really pisses me off

Cheers
Sergio



since the F10e didn't return. Surprised though that the BIOS choked so easily. OS etc for sure, but BIOS? Seems like it gets corrupted relatively easily (and often with OCing). Is that to be expected and accurate at all?

Not stressing, just curious from those who have gone before


----------



## ricflairw000

this Mo Bo is 120$ in Frys

No SLI







so i wont be getting one


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ricflairw000* 
this Mo Bo is 120$ in Frys

No SLI







so i wont be getting one

No problem I will OC on this board for you, just don't get jealous


----------



## DaClownie

Question: Running this mobo, any difference between SATA or GSATA ports? Not sure what the difference is.

Next question: If one is better than the other (I currently have my HDD and DVDRW plugged into the GSATA ports) if I move the wires over to the other controller will it all of a sudden cause a **** storm or will it handle it just the same and start up fine?









- Danny


----------



## SgtHop

Alright guys, I'm back in the game. Bought myself Banjo-Kazooie, and I've been pretty much playing that non-stop since I got it. Anyhow, I've tried putting all the references on Normal, just to see what would happen, and it turns out, it's just slightly more stable that way than with the numbers I had on there. What exactly does that mean?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
Question: Running this mobo, any difference between SATA or GSATA ports? Not sure what the difference is.

Next question: If one is better than the other (I currently have my HDD and DVDRW plugged into the GSATA ports) if I move the wires over to the other controller will it all of a sudden cause a **** storm or will it handle it just the same and start up fine?









- Danny

They are just different controllers. The 6-port intel controller is better if you want to run raid, otherwise, there's not much difference.

And yeah, you should be able to attach your HDD's to the other and back w/o much issue. You might have to change your boot order or whatnot under BIOS if you change them.


----------



## 4x64

$SpEEdFreAk$

I run my driving strength a notch higher, for example event though my RAM is 1066, I use the 1200 OC profile option.

Not sure if it has added any benefits, but it did not cause any problems either, I had read to up it a notch as well.


----------



## SgtHop

When I tried plugging my HDD into one of the purple ports, my computer shat a brick and wouldn't start. Maybe that's just an isolated case, maybe not, but that's what happened.

EDIT: Censorlol.


----------



## 4x64

I can only use the standard orange SATA ports. The 2 purple GSATA ports will only work for me if I am using RAID, and I do not run RAID anymore-- I got tired of reloading after crashes.


----------



## SgtHop

Hurr. This thing will not be stable, no matter what. Looks like 4.25 is a bit much to ask at this point.


----------



## DaClownie

So I'm going to begin overclocking my E8400 E0 on the gigabyte EP45-UD3P, are there any voltages in particular I need to play around with for the RAM? Should I leave it on auto and just scroll the processor up?

I'd appreciate any pointers you guys can provide, I want this thing over 4GHz









Thank you!

- Danny


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


So I'm going to begin overclocking my E8400 E0 on the gigabyte EP45-UD3P, are there any voltages in particular I need to play around with for the RAM? Should I leave it on auto and just scroll the processor up?

I'd appreciate any pointers you guys can provide, I want this thing over 4GHz









Thank you!

- Danny


Make sure you put in your ram specs manually. What is the vid and do you know how and what to use to OC?


----------



## TheGreenThing

E8400
ep45 UD3P 1.1
Team Xtreeme 1066MHz CL5 2x2GB rams

guys i would like to request something from you...

i got a stable 525x8 settings here but i really wanted to reach 525x8.5 settings but unfortunately i cant.. even how hard i try... will someone pls calculate the right ET6 numbers for me pls... oh pls i beg you guys... i really want a 525x8.5 profile... and i hope its stable... pls pls pls pls pls pls oohhh GOD PLSSS










http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x...er13/525x8.jpg


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*


E8400
ep45 UD3P 1.1
Team Xtreeme 1066MHz CL5 2x2GB rams

guys i would like to request something from you...

i got a stable 525x8 settings here but i really wanted to reach 525x8.5 settings but unfortunately i cant.. even how hard i try... will someone pls calculate the right ET6 numbers for me pls... oh pls i beg you guys... i really want a 525x8.5 profile... and i hope its stable... pls pls pls pls pls pls oohhh GOD PLSSS










http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x...er13/525x8.jpg


I would like to help but I can't see the screen shot. It's small and blurry.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*


E8400
ep45 UD3P 1.1
Team Xtreeme 1066MHz CL5 2x2GB rams

guys i would like to request something from you...

i got a stable 525x8 settings here but i really wanted to reach 525x8.5 settings but unfortunately i cant.. even how hard i try... will someone pls calculate the right ET6 numbers for me pls... oh pls i beg you guys... i really want a 525x8.5 profile... and i hope its stable... pls pls pls pls pls pls oohhh GOD PLSSS


try upping your Termination volts to 1.35 (vcore - .02 to .04)


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4x64*


$SpEEdFreAk$

I run my driving strength a notch higher, for example event though my RAM is 1066, I use the 1200 OC profile option.

Not sure if it has added any benefits, but it did not cause any problems either, I had read to up it a notch as well.


Ya, same here. Haven't played around much, but went with the same options as yourself having read it elsewhere. Didn't hurt anything, though I suspect it could, depending on the RAM in use. Board seems to like the 1066's better than 1100's...

Oh, anyone using DBAN to LLFormat their drives, I found I could only do it on this board using GSata with IDE/Raid option enabled. Just kept giving non-fatal failures via the other ports. Strange; never an issue with my ASUS using the same chip etc...


----------



## Nelson2011

Hey guys my sound stopped working. Well i tried uninstalling the drivers and reinstalling but i only got the digital output working but i don't use it. Any ideas?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Hey guys my sound stopped working. Well i tried uninstalling the drivers and reinstalling but i only got the digital output working but i don't use it. Any ideas?


Look in integrated peripherals and make sure Azalia Codec is on auto


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


Ya, same here. Haven't played around much, but went with the same options as yourself having read it elsewhere. Didn't hurt anything, though I suspect it could, depending on the RAM in use. Board seems to like the 1066's better than 1100's...

Oh, anyone using DBAN to LLFormat their drives, I found I could only do it on this board using GSata with IDE/Raid option enabled. Just kept giving non-fatal failures via the other ports. Strange; never an issue with my ASUS using the same chip etc...


I think alot of the sata issues with this board are related to OS, especially S7ven x64. For some reason 7 seems to like to default to the GSata ports.


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


So I'm going to begin overclocking my E8400 E0 on the gigabyte EP45-UD3P, are there any voltages in particular I need to play around with for the RAM? Should I leave it on auto and just scroll the processor up?

I'd appreciate any pointers you guys can provide, I want this thing over 4GHz









Thank you!

- Danny


I set my ram voltage at manufacture specs.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


I think alot of the sata issues with this board are related to OS, especially S7ven x64. For some reason 7 seems to like to default to the GSata ports.










Good to know; thanks. Definitely an awesome OC'er, just a bit fussy. Guess it's time to get with the program and use W7 a little more often.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Has anyone else noticed that we've lost are awesome Sticky-ness???


----------



## DaClownie

Looking for a little insight... my ram is posting on CPU-Z as being PC6400... I'm running 1066mhz ram. What gives?









NoGuru?









- Danny


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Looking for a little insight... my ram is posting on CPU-Z as being PC6400... I'm running 1066mhz ram. What gives?









NoGuru?









- Danny


This is strange, do you have the latest CPU-Z http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/7/...cpuz_152.3.zip


----------



## DaClownie

Success!... Kinda...

4.0GHz is done, 500mhz with a multi of 8 working just fine... E8400 under load on prime95 for last 20 minutes at 56 degrees per core.

Still reading my memory as PC2-6400 though...

Anyone got a clue as to why?









Thanks for the help everyone!

- Danny


----------



## SgtHop

Mine is reported as 800MHz too, but it isn't. Kinda strange, but eh. Not a problem.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Has anyone else noticed that we've lost are awesome Sticky-ness???


What do you mean?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Our thread is no longer a sticky.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Are thread is no longer a sticky.


This is Blasphemy!







Who's in charge here?


----------



## TheGreenThing

hey NOGURU,,,

i hope you dont mind.... may i have the settings bios of your E8400 OCed 50%

the full exact settings... thanks


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Are thread is no longer a sticky.


It's a sticky and a good place to help others, make friends and gain knowledge.


----------



## Bazmecc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Looking for a little insight... my ram is posting on CPU-Z as being PC6400... I'm running 1066mhz ram. What gives?









NoGuru?










- Danny


where are you seeing that? if it's in the SPD tab, that's normal, since 1066 isn't a JEDEC spec

look at DRAM frequency under the Memory tab...that'll show you 533ish MHz if you're at 1066


----------



## DaClownie

Ah, gotcha. Thank you for that. Was confused as it was showing it as G.Skill PC-6400 and I'm thinking in my head "I certainly didn't pay for that."









4.0GHz still stable. I'm at work, my girlfriend has been home playing around with the computer (I got her hooked on Tiger Woods Golf, which by the way is so ridiculously extensive... wind moving every individual blade of grass, leaf, and shadow, anyone?) and she hasn't encountered a hiccup...

- Danny


----------



## DaClownie

And also, while I'm here... What revision BIOS is everyone running on their UD3P? I'm still using the version that came with my rev 1.6 UD3P board... any advantage of going f9i or f10 or whatever the other ones are?

- Danny


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul*


Are thread is no longer a sticky.


It is probably a punishment for that bit of trouble that we caused last week.


----------



## DaClownie

Hey, quick question...

So, I have my computer OCed to 4.0GHz... 500mhz FSB with a multi of 8. My computer auto shuts off the HDDs after 2 hours (until I get my PC doing what I want and then I'm going to begin folding). When I press the power button to wake my PC back up, it can't boot back to windows. It keeps lighting up, shutting off, lighting up, shutting off.

Weird part though, it doesn't hit its fail safe of 3 times and then start the BIOS back over to factory defaults as to not cause damage to the computer.

Anyone got a clue as to why? Or should I just tell this stupid thing to not shut off the HDDs anymore and count that feature as lost?

Thank you in advance!

- Danny


----------



## TheGreenThing

guys i really cant get it stable @ 525x8.5 will someone pls help me?

Quote:

this is my 24/7 stable 525x8 settings

E8400 EO
EP45 UD3P
Teamxtreeme 1066MHz CL5 2x2gb 2.1 - 2.2v


----------



## jchapman805

i was wondering i have a quad core extreme the QX6700 @ 2.66ghz 1066mhz ram on this motherboard and i was wondering if my speed would be better if i lowered the ram speed and increased the cpu clock, cause i can only get it to 333fsb 3.0ghz @ 1066mhz ram stable and its alright speed, any suggestions?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
It is probably a punishment for that bit of trouble that we caused last week.

Now I see that it has been included in the combined sticky: Intel Motherboards: Collected Guides.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Hey, quick question...

So, I have my computer OCed to 4.0GHz... 500mhz FSB with a multi of 8. My computer auto shuts off the HDDs after 2 hours (until I get my PC doing what I want and then I'm going to begin folding). When I press the power button to wake my PC back up, it can't boot back to windows. It keeps lighting up, shutting off, lighting up, shutting off.

Weird part though, it doesn't hit its fail safe of 3 times and then start the BIOS back over to factory defaults as to not cause damage to the computer.

Anyone got a clue as to why? Or should I just tell this stupid thing to not shut off the HDDs anymore and count that feature as lost?

Thank you in advance!

- Danny


Bumping my question back up...!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Hey, quick question...

So, I have my computer OCed to 4.0GHz... 500mhz FSB with a multi of 8. My computer auto shuts off the HDDs after 2 hours (until I get my PC doing what I want and then I'm going to begin folding). When I press the power button to wake my PC back up, it can't boot back to windows. It keeps lighting up, shutting off, lighting up, shutting off.

Weird part though, it doesn't hit its fail safe of 3 times and then start the BIOS back over to factory defaults as to not cause damage to the computer.

Anyone got a clue as to why? Or should I just tell this stupid thing to not shut off the HDDs anymore and count that feature as lost?

Thank you in advance!

- Danny


I have heard of others having this problem but I'm not sure how they fixed it. I would just shut that feature off until you figure it out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jchapman805*


i was wondering i have a quad core extreme the QX6700 @ 2.66ghz 1066mhz ram on this motherboard and i was wondering if my speed would be better if i lowered the ram speed and increased the cpu clock, cause i can only get it to 333fsb 3.0ghz @ 1066mhz ram stable and its alright speed, any suggestions?


Yes, a higher CPU clock is faster then overclocking your ram. When you type an i by it self it should be capitalized. No charge for the lesson.


----------



## DaClownie

LOL. Feature is being disabled when I get home. Kudos for the "i" thing.









NoGuru, my PC at load is only running at 53-55C. Safe core temps for the E8400 is below 65C, correct? If so, what are your settings for 4.5 because I'd love to hit that. Also, you have the F10e BIOS. That something I should upgrade to? I think I'm running F9 as thats what came on the board...

- Danny


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


LOL. Feature is being disabled when I get home. Kudos for the "i" thing.









NoGuru, my PC at load is only running at 53-55C. Safe core temps for the E8400 is below 65C, correct? If so, what are your settings for 4.5 because I'd love to hit that. Also, you have the F10e BIOS. That something I should upgrade to? I think I'm running F9 as thats what came on the board...

- Danny


NOoooooooo. do not get F10e as it will lock itself into the bios and you will not be able to use any other Bios revisions. Side's F9 is a great version. 74.something is the max temp. So yes you can go a lot higher but this time you should try and get there on your own so you get to know your chip and board. But if you get stumped feel free to ask.


----------



## DaClownie

Fine, but when this thing catches on fire I'm holding you solely responsible, NoGuru.

- Danny

P.S. I wish I could Rep+ myself because I'm laughing my ass off.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
Fine, but when this thing catches on fire I'm holding you solely responsible, NoGuru.

- Danny

P.S. I wish I could Rep+ myself because I'm laughing my ass off.









LOL that is funny. I'll rep ya.


----------



## Bazmecc

just read the last 2 pages, and what I'm getting is that it's OK if I flashed the F9 BIOS from the 1.1 rev. onto the 1.6 rev.?

are there any differences in the BIOSes?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bazmecc* 
just read the last 2 pages, and what I'm getting is that it's OK if I flashed the F9 BIOS from the 1.1 rev. onto the 1.6 rev.?

are there any differences in the BIOSes?

????? They are different Bios for the revisions. If you want to cross flash them let us know how it goes, if you can report back


----------



## Bazmecc

that's what I thought...

I was a little confused by this post....


----------



## quicksilv3r

How's this? I just bought a Xigmatech S1283 and pushed to 4GHz already

The high temp is a result of Folding @ home on the 1 core already. Seems very stable, been going for 24hrs now


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quicksilv3r* 
How's this? I just bought a Xigmatech S1283 and pushed to 4GHz already

The high temp is a result of Folding @ home on the 1 core already. Seems very stable, been going for 24hrs now



Not to bad, but you can do better


----------



## SgtHop

Alright, I think I got it kinda stable. Only at 4GHz though, which isn't optimal, but I'm not complaining. Here's the kicker though. I had to put my MCH voltages to Normal to get it to boot, which is why it wouldn't boot before...


----------



## quicksilv3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Not to bad, but you can do better










I'm sure I can, my target would be 4.5Ghz to get up to you, but I'm still very novice at all these settings, even though I have seen them for many months since I bought this board


----------



## Autox

Can a Xiggy 1283 be mounted so that the heat sink faces the top of the case with the motherboard?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Autox*


Can a Xiggy 1283 be mounted so that the heat sink faces the top of the case with the motherboard?


Yes


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Not to bad, but you can do better











(NoGuru/this thread)







(Everyone with this board)
you're never satisfied, are ya?


----------



## Autox

I flashed with f10e, and now I'm stuck. What are my options? Is it possible to flash f10f? Should I wait for f10 final? Is there a way to flash a bios prior to F10e?

Any experience with f10f?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


(NoGuru/this thread)







(Everyone with this board)
you're never satisfied, are ya?


















LOL if I am I'm not going to tell ya








I just like to see people trying there best.
It's common for someone to ask "give me your numbers and I'll plug them in" and that's fine but not the way to learn yourself.


----------



## Autox

For those with q9950/q9650 and using a xiggy 1283, how high are your max temps?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Autox*


I flashed with f10e, and now I'm stuck. What are my options? Is it possible to flash f10f? Should I wait for f10 final? Is there a way to flash a bios prior to F10e?

Any experience with f10f?


You are stuck. Too bad you haven't been reading the last 10 pages. I'm sure they will fix this with the next update.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quicksilv3r*


I'm sure I can, my target would be 4.5Ghz to get up to you, but I'm still very novice at all these settings, even though I have seen them for many months since I bought this board


This might help you.

_*******Motherboard Voltage Control*******

*Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed. (I always use LLC when overclocked)*

*CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability*

*CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term*

*CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad*

*CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)*

*MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)*

*MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)*

*MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto) I use normal*

*ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram*

*DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram) I use normal*

*Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal*

*Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal*_


----------



## Autox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You are stuck. Too bad you haven't been reading the last 10 pages. I'm sure they will fix this with the next update.



I updated it 2-3 wks ago before all the hoopla.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Autox*


For those with q9950/q9650 and using a xiggy 1283, how high are your max temps?


Mine were (at 4.0Ghz) dangerously near the 70C mark. I've yet to try a re-seat, but it's also worth noting I've got two GTX260's cooking inside this oven of a case. So, my ambient temps are usually quite warm.


----------



## cruisant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You are stuck. Too bad you haven't been reading the last 10 pages. I'm sure they will fix this with the next update.

I am one of the victim of f10e bios also. I was depressed for a few days







I spent probably a week or so trying to fix it. After a bunch of crashes I had clocking the quad over 500fsb, it hasn't come back since I did this.

Download Beta Bios F8A. If you have F10E loaded, You can flash it to F8A without any hassle using the END key (Qflash) during the bios post logo. After it flashes to F8A (load optimized defaults). When it boots up, before the logo appears tap ALT+F11 key. It will go into dos mode and tells you bios is the same. Now flash it again to your favorite bios and do the same method. Push high fsb where the board will (if you have f10e or any bios after) most of the time revert back to F10e. There's another method and you have to ask guidance from lsdme (mod gigabyte at tweaktown)

My beef with f10e bios is that ram bandwidth is garbage and problem reverting to some of the earlier bios.

cruisant


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cruisant* 
I am one of the victim of f10e bios also. I was depressed for a few days







I spent probably a week or so trying to fix it. After a bunch of crashes I had clocking the quad over 500fsb, it hasn't come back since I did this.

Download Beta Bios F8A. If you have F10E loaded, You can flash it to F8A without any hassle using the END key (Qflash) during the bios post logo. After it flashes to F8A (load optimized defaults). When it boots up, before the logo appears tap ALT+F11 key. It will go into dos mode and tells you bios is the same. Now flash it again to your favorite bios and do the same method. Push high fsb where the board will (if you have f10e or any bios after) most of the time revert back to F10e. There's another method and you have to ask guidance from lsdme (mod gigabyte at tweaktown)

My beef with f10e bios is that ram bandwidth is garbage and problem reverting to some of the earlier bios.

cruisant









+
Am sure this will help many. I think i am using the F9 or F8 version at the moment with no significant issues at the moment. Sorry to hear your "bad" experience with the bios flashing. All the best.

BradleyW.


----------



## quicksilv3r

Thank you very the heads up, this should me figure out where my numbers be, i have a few MIT settings printed out, so I will figure this out for myself.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This might help you.

_*******Motherboard Voltage Control*******

*Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed. (I always use LLC when overclocked)*

*CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability*

*CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term*

*CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad*

*CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)*

*MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)*

*MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)*

*MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto) I use normal*

*ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram*

*DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram) I use normal*

*Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal*

*Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal*_


----------



## BradleyW

Good Luck then mate. I hope you figure it out. Any probs, refer to the thread.


----------



## toricred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Autox* 
For those with q9950/q9650 and using a xiggy 1283, how high are your max temps?

I'm guessing you meant Q9550/Q9650 since you have the Q9550 in your signature. Is that correct?


----------



## Autox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I'm guessing you meant Q9550/Q9650 since you have the Q9550 in your signature. Is that correct?



Yup, damn fingers, typed too fast.


----------



## Nelson2011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Look in integrated peripherals and make sure Azalia Codec is on auto


I checked it and it was on auto still no analog sound for me.


----------



## Sr20kidD

hey guys, i have an issue. I am trying to load win7 ultimate x64, but the drivers that giga has are only for the vista 64 version. I tried them but they wont work, has anyone had any luck on win 7 and which drivers are you using??


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sr20kidD* 
hey guys, i have an issue. I am trying to load win7 ultimate x64, but the drivers that giga has are only for the vista 64 version. I tried them but they wont work, has anyone had any luck on win 7 and which drivers are you using??

Microsoft makes Windows drivers, so I don't understand your question


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
NOoooooooo. do not get F10e as it will lock itself into the bios and you will not be able to use any other Bios revisions. Side's F9 is a great version. 74.something is the max temp. So yes you can go a lot higher but this time you should try and get there on your own so you get to know your chip and board. But if you get stumped feel free to ask.










I did NG. 'Upgraded' to the f10e before reading the posts against it, but I managed to revert to the f10b via the TweakTown recovery method. I basically used the USB Bootable Method as indicated for RAID (even though I'm not using RAID).

After a couple of reboot loops, it worked fine. I even reflashed with Q-Flash to check; without issue.

andressergio wrote it would revert back to f10e after any bios failures, but it didn't after an OC. I just flashed to f10b via Q-Flash again and still no problems.

All I can see as a back-up bios is v6 as when I first got the board. So there seems to be a method anyway. Ridiculous though all in all...

PS: http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/bios...h-guide-27576/

PPS: Or the method posted by 'cruisant' I just noticed. Good to know there are options.


----------



## NoGuru

Very nice. I'm to lazy to flash it now, I've done it so many times. I'll keep this until a gain in performance BIOS come up. reps to ya


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Very nice. I'm to lazy to flash it now, I've done it so many times. I'll keep this until a gain in performance BIOS come up. reps to ya



Why thank you mate









Not like you need to be too worried about your OC though - LOL...

Hope to be up there myself when I get some gear sorted


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


Why thank you mate









Not like you need to be too worried about your OC though - LOL...

Hope to be up there myself when I get some gear sorted











What kind of gear? Your rig looks great to me


----------



## Sr20kidD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Microsoft makes Windows drivers, so I don't understand your question









im trying to use the gsata raid drivers. Are the drivers already on the disc?? i didnt try that, although it would make sense, since the MB is certified.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sr20kidD* 
im trying to use the gsata raid drivers. Are the drivers already on the disc?? i didnt try that, although it would make sense, since the MB is certified.









I think you answered your own question.


----------



## Nelson2011

Hey guys i installed windows 7 but my analog sound still doesn't work it says speakers not plugged in just shows s/dpif working


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Hey guys i installed windows 7 but my analog sound still doesn't work it says speakers not plugged in just shows s/dpif working


Did you install the Audio drivers? Are the speakers plugged in? Do the speakers work? Use a process of elimination.


----------



## Sr20kidD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I think you answered your own question.










couldnt find them on there


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Did you install the Audio drivers? Are the speakers plugged in? Do the speakers work? Use a process of elimination.


Windows 7 audio drivers can be downloaded from the gigabyte website. Give them a try. Just like NoGuru said, process of elimination is the way to go when it comes to computers. Try a different audio port. I rec' the orange audio port.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


What kind of gear? Your rig looks great to me










Thanks NoGuru; ever since I got my Enermax, the system's temps (everywhere) are up by a huge margin. My eVGA card has span intermittently at 100% without any tools allowing it to go back to normal.

Anyway, turns out my 12v rail is running at 12.54-12.61, which is the obvious source since it powers the GPU and the ATX. I blew a pedestal fan inside the case to rule out airflow problems, but it had no effect.

That's why I've only taken this mobo out once for a test run until I get it sorted (promising though, 4GHz was easy







). Have a volt-meter, new case (HAF922 - P182 airflow is







) and some other goodies after which I'll have to RMA my PSU. Better to get all the proof I need before the supplier tries to tell me there's nothing wrong with it. That's what happened last time with my Corsair; holy hell, they were wrong!









Massive power on the PSU though, it's like flying a kite with a jet engine...


----------



## NoGuru

Hope the RMA goes well.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Hope the RMA goes well.

Yeah, good luck. Ive been unlucky with only one RMA. I sent a "working PSU" back to corsair to try and get a free upgrade.


----------



## Nelson2011

Yeah i've tried everything but i guess the ports are burned out and im going to rma the board so i guess i have to blow off the dust off my old trusty p35-ds3l


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Yeah, good luck. Ive been unlucky with only one RMA. I sent a "working PSU" back to corsair to try and get a free upgrade.











LOL - Nice try


----------



## KClaisse

Hello everyone, I'm having one hell of a time trying to get my q9550 to overclock correctly. So here's what is happening right now. Last month when I first got my Q9550 I overclocked it to 3.71GHz. It wasnt anything crazy but it was stable. The exact settings for that OC are:

Code:



Code:


Multi: 8.5x
CPU Host Freq: 437
MCH Freq Latch: 400MHz
SPD: 2.00D
Memory Freq: 874 (memory sticks are rated @ 1066 :( )
CAS: 5
tRCD: 5
tRP: 5
tRAS: 15
All advanced ram timings on auto

LLC: Enabled
Vcore: 1.3
CPU Term: 1.3
CPU PLL: 1.57
MCH Core: 1.3
DRAM Voltage: 2.1

Any voltages left out are set to auto.

That boots every time and is 100% stable in windows. So I wanted to overclock it a bit more, my goal being 4GHz+. I used easy-tune 6 in combination with Prime95 and IntelBurnTest to reach my 4GHz goal with these settings:

Code:



Code:


Multi: 8.5
CPU Host Freq: 475
MCH Freq Latch: 400MHz
SPD: 2.00D
Memory Freq: 950 (memory sticks are rated @ 1066 :( )
CAS: 5
tRCD: 5
tRP: 5
tRAS: 15
All advanced ram timings on auto

LLC: Enabled
Vcore: 1.4
CPU Term: 1.4
CPU PLL: 1.57
CPU Reference: 0.854
MCH Core: 1.4
MCH Reference: 0.859
DRAM Voltage: 2.1

Any voltage left out is on auto.

Now that passes all prime95 tests for 24-hours with no temps going over 70C. The IBT test was a 10-run test which passed as well, but with extremely higher temps (80C), but I've never had any temperature over 65C even when heavily using the CPU for encoding and stuff (80%+ Usage). So those settings rock, time to set them in the BIOS so I will always boot that way right? Wrong. I set everything up and it wont even post, it just restarts and sets everything back to failsafes. I lowered the Frequency's back down to the old 3.7 overclock but left the voltages and it still wouldn't boot. I tried lowering each different voltage one increment at a time but I just don't have time to do it all.

I'm using the latest BIOS and I have adequate cooling, I just don't get it. Any ideas on how to rectify the situation?


----------



## ichiveritas

I continue to get *load ycc fail* and *GUI MFC application has stopped working.* when my computer sits idle for a long time.

are these a result of easy tuner which is installed but not being used?

Is this related to my bios?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## NoGuru

@ KClassie Set everything from Auto to Normal. Then try adjusting you MCH a little up or down. And you can probably drop VTT down a notch or two.

@ ichiveritas sounds like an OS problem. Try uninstalling an reinstalling the program. Or if you do not use it just take it out.


----------



## ichiveritas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
@ ichiveritas sounds like an OS problem. Try uninstalling an reinstalling the program. Or if you do not use it just take it out.


Thanks. You think its a problem with my Operating System. Well Im about to put windows 7 on so I guess I can see what that does for me. And I will uninstall et6. If I continue to have any issues would updating my bios be worth a shot?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ichiveritas* 
Thanks. You think its a problem with my Operating System. Well Im about to put windows 7 on so I guess I can see what that does for me. And I will uninstall et6. If I continue to have any issues would updating my bios be worth a shot?

I don't think that the BIOS is the problem. But if your going to install W7 it might not hurt to update your BIOS now. Which version do you have?


----------



## ichiveritas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noguru* 
i don't think that the bios is the problem. But if your going to install w7 it might not hurt to update your bios now. Which version do you have?


f6


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ichiveritas*


f6


Yes you might as well Flash to the newest. http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/


----------



## ichiveritas

cool never tried that before!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ichiveritas*


cool never tried that before!


I put mine on a USB stick. Then just hit Qflash at from the BIOS and BOOM your done.


----------



## ichiveritas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I put mine on a USB stick. Then just hit Qflash at from the BIOS and BOOM your done.


thx for the advice!


----------



## BradleyW

I think i am using F9. I may be wrong however. 3.7Ghz no problem.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


I did NG. 'Upgraded' to the f10e before reading the posts against it, but I managed to revert to the f10b via the TweakTown recovery method. I basically used the USB Bootable Method as indicated for RAID (even though I'm not using RAID).

After a couple of reboot loops, it worked fine. I even reflashed with Q-Flash to check; without issue.

andressergio wrote it would revert back to f10e after any bios failures, but it didn't after an OC. I just flashed to f10b via Q-Flash again and still no problems.

All I can see as a back-up bios is v6 as when I first got the board. So there seems to be a method anyway. Ridiculous though all in all...

PS: http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/bios...h-guide-27576/

PPS: Or the method posted by 'cruisant' I just noticed. Good to know there are options.


yes mate and sadly it's true if you keep pushing as i do you will end on troubles, to get rid of F10e you need to flash first to F10f and and at post hit ALT + F12 and will ask if you wanna make main bios as backup and you say yes...

Then you go back to any bios you want, but no matter if you use Qflash or Flashspi you still have F10e as backup...

Im runing F10b as i like it very much and my backup is F10f now...

Some ppl reported that ALT + F12 dont work but worked for me its just that you have to try many times till ALT + F12 are take as a combo key if not it will end takin only F12 and showing the boot options...

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## f16-r1

Hey guys been a while since i posted anything in here...

just wanted to let you just know i have a rev v1.0 of this board and have 8gb of ram running and i am 24/7 stable sitting at 4.05ghz 450x9 if any one needs a hand in how to get 8gbs running in the board lemme know i wouldn't mind helping out and explaining how i did it. and help you get it working right too. ok for gaming no more that 6gb is needed but when you have multiple virtual machines running, and video enocoding, and running photoshop/fireworks.. 8gb makes multitasking smoother...


----------



## BradleyW

I just noticed you have rev 1.0. Me too. The difference is the cooling. It seems to run cooler then when i had the 1.1


----------



## DUNC4N

Anyone go from a P5Q Deluxe to UD3P? Friend of mine is RMA'ing his UD3P, and wants to trade me when he gets his replacement.

Should I?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DUNC4N* 
Anyone go from a P5Q Deluxe to UD3P? Friend of mine is RMA'ing his UD3P, and wants to trade me when he gets his replacement.

Should I?

Went from a P5Q Deluxe to a UD3R.

P5Q Deluxe was a much nicer board with better features, but the UD3R/UD3P just makes large overclocks so simple for non-hardcore people.

If however, you're hell bent on getting every last MHZ, the P5Q Deluxe has more voltage options which may help you.


----------



## DUNC4N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Went from a P5Q Deluxe to a UD3R.

P5Q Deluxe was a much nicer board with better features, but the UD3R/UD3P just makes large overclocks so simple for non-hardcore people.

If however, you're hell bent on getting every last MHZ, the P5Q Deluxe has more voltage options which may help you.


Well the P5Q Deluxe has been good to me, but thought it might be worth the extra possible mhz.

Thanks.


----------



## Robilar

It may have more voltage options but your new UD3R will hit higher FSB with quads.


----------



## DUNC4N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


It may have more voltage options but your new UD3R will hit higher FSB with quads.


Thanks Robilar, I forgot you went from the P5Q Deluxe to the Ud3p.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sr20kidD*


im trying to use the gsata raid drivers. Are the drivers already on the disc?? i didnt try that, although it would make sense, since the MB is certified.











So, you want to use the Jmicron SATA Ports (Purple)? Just for Ports or as a RAID? To use them simply, in the BIOS you need to:

Integrated Peripherals>Onboard SATA/IDE Device - Enabled

If you are wanting to use them for a RAID, then you also need to:

Integrated Peripherals>Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode - RAID

Then you need to hit Ctrl + G after POST to access your RAID set-up menu. _Warning, do not try to set up a RAID on your primary HDD, you WILL lose your data._

To answer the first part of your question, the drivers for this are installed when you installed your chipset drivers that came on the CD with the MoBo.

Now, if you want to learn how to set up a RAID on the ICH10R ports (Yellow) see the link in my sig.

GL


----------



## Philbar71

well a long term update guys, i have been running at 500 fsb (3.5GHz on q9300) for a few weeks now and i am very happy to say that i have been completely stable.

the only downside is that i have to push 1.4V through the CPU for full stablity.


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work Grish, good to see ya.


----------



## grishkathefool

Hey, sorry I haven't been around as much lately. You guys have been doing such a tremendous job that there hasn't been much for me to contribute; at least, not without feeling like a blowhard, lol.

Anyhoo, just checking in...

Where's denny been, noticed he hasn't made a post in a week or so...?


----------



## NoGuru

He's in Florida on vacation. I give one word answers, you give complete meanings.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I just noticed you have rev 1.0. Me too. The difference is the cooling. It seems to run cooler then when i had the 1.1


UD3P rev 1.0 is the best rev from all

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DUNC4N*


Anyone go from a P5Q Deluxe to UD3P? Friend of mine is RMA'ing his UD3P, and wants to trade me when he gets his replacement.

Should I?


P5Q dlx most are P45 A2 rev, UD3P are all P45 A3 rev better OC and specially on quads

Cheers mate
Sergio


----------



## cruisant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


P5Q dlx most are P45 A2 rev, UD3P are all P45 A3 rev better OC and specially on quads

Cheers mate
Sergio



Hey man







, How much nb voltage are you pushing around 505fsb-515fsb w 2.40b strap turbo pl 8?

cruisant


----------



## pitashen

Just a quick question about the P45 MCH voltage. The intel spec stated that 1.21 is the absolute max and I am seeing a lot of people pushing it up to 1.3+ for 450FSB+ OCing Quad Cores. Is it safe? I did set mine to 1.34 for a couple of days, but now I am back down to stock settings.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


yes mate and sadly it's true if you keep pushing as i do you will end on troubles, to get rid of F10e you need to flash first to F10f and and at post hit ALT + F12 and will ask if you wanna make main bios as backup and you say yes...

Then you go back to any bios you want, but no matter if you use Qflash or Flashspi you still have F10e as backup...

Im runing F10b as i like it very much and my backup is F10f now...

Some ppl reported that ALT + F12 dont work but worked for me its just that you have to try many times till ALT + F12 are take as a combo key if not it will end takin only F12 and showing the boot options...

Cheers
Sergio


You were right of course Serge,

I've been holding off, but went higher today (hit 4.86, but wouldn't get into Windows). Well, I was pushing it as you say and when the BIOS eventually crashed, unlike before where it just allowed a re-installation of F10b, this time it did go back to F10e. So good thing I didn't take that bet huh!!

I already flashed to F10f to try it out, but your further info is invaluable.

Cheers,

Chris.

Reps ++


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pitashen*


Just a quick question about the P45 MCH voltage. The intel spec stated that 1.21 is the absolute max and I am seeing a lot of people pushing it up to 1.3+ for 450FSB+ OCing Quad Cores. Is it safe? I did set mine to 1.34 for a couple of days, but now I am back down to stock settings.


It is perfectly safe to run higher. I know some guys run in the 1.4's 24/7. Never had any troubles.


----------



## f16-r1

here is my new overclock with 8gb of ram. i could prolly go further but i am happy sitting at 4ghz lol...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=740092


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *f16-r1*


here is my new overclock with 8gb of ram. i could prolly go further but i am happy sitting at 4ghz lol...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=740092


Nice








What V's are you sending to the NB?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nice








What V's are you sending to the NB?


I believe a good limit is 1.3v. I usually run 1.24-1.26v at an fsb of 412 from 266mhz (266 is default with my quad)


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Don't know about you ppl, but for me it's largely on 'feel' with this mobo. So many variances between boards as compared with what I've used in the past.

Best in their class for sure, but blue-printing someone else's #'s are a definite shortcut to frustration from what I've seen.

Anyone new to the board (like me) would 'imo' be best to read, get the basic premise and test more than your average bear requires.

Bet denny's gonna come back and tear it up -


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


Don't know about you ppl, but for me it's largely on 'feel' with this mobo. So many variances between boards as compared with what I've used in the past.

Best in their class for sure, but blue-printing someone else's #'s are a definite shortcut to frustration from what I've seen.

Anyone new to the board (like me) would 'imo' be best to read, get the basic premise and test more than your average bear requires.

Bet denny's gonna come back and tear it up -










Yes I totally agree with you, it's all about feel. I have to go up to like 1.47 MCH to boot at 4.93, but I only run 2 gig's of ram when benching. So I was curious as to what 8 gig's take's at 4.00 GHz's.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes I totally agree with you, it's all about feel. I have to go up to like 1.47 MCH to boot at 4.93, but I only run 2 gig's of ram when benching. So I was curious as to what 8 gig's take's at 4.00 GHz's.


Same here. I noticed when comparing denny's score to mine (ok, I admit it; been chasing his ass from day one







) noticed that he seems to only use one 2GB stick. Since you use only 2GB of RAM, there must be some methodology in there somewhere; don't think I've seen any high 8GB scores... Plus, the various software says the board only uses a max of 1024 per slot: weird...

Also, your logic with the NB is one of the things I'm perplexed about. I totally agree with you and Serge uses 1.4 all the time from what he wrote, but I have to leave it on Auto to get anywhere.

Tricky stuff...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
Same here. I noticed when comparing denny's score to mine (ok, I admit it; been chasing his ass from day one







) noticed that he seems to only use one 2GB stick. Since you use only 2GB of RAM, there must be some methodology in there somewhere; don't think I've seen any high 8GB scores... Plus, the various software says the board only uses a max of 1024 per slot: weird...

Also, your logic with the NB is one of the things I'm perplexed about. I totally agree with you and Serge uses 1.4 all the time from what he wrote, but I have to leave it on Auto to get anywhere.

Tricky stuff...

Well it's true for all boards, the more ram installed the more stress you put on the NB, hence more volts to power it.
MCH is a little tricky, especially at high clocks but leaving it on auto can overvolt it. Not that it is bad because when going for a bench, let's face it whatever it takes, but I think sometimes at high clocks it might not find the suited volts from Auto.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well it's true for all boards, the more ram installed the more stress you put on the NB, hence more volts to power it.
MCH is a little tricky, especially at high clocks but leaving it on auto can overvolt it. Not that it is bad because when going for a bench, let's face it whatever it takes, but I think sometimes at high clocks it might not find the suited volts from Auto.



I know that all makes sense. Guess I'm not really applying the general rules to this mobo too much. The NB setting is classic. Every setting over or under has failed. Auto was the only one to work, so that's what I went with. Plus the fact that despite all the copper cooling, either too much or too little MCH won't work. Mmm...

As for over-volts, I've tested my PSU with a multimeter and it all came back 'normal', but the card still spins 100% uncontrollably and for no apparent reason.

I'm thinking the readings I'm getting from the mobo are inaccurate to say the least and the card sensors may be faulty.

Thing is, even though this happens in a general sense (usually the other way round), the voltages I dial in from the BIOS are quite a bit lower in Windows. So, 1.6 vcore in BIOS would be 1.5 in Windows. Yet, all the software sensors are giving me readings of around 8-10c higher than before using this board.

I'm sure there's an explanation. Just have to get the ASUS specific logic out of my head. Made much more sense to me, but no chance of getting the results this board allows...


----------



## NoGuru

This is cool if anyone is interested it SLI on our board. http://xdevs.com/e107_plugins/conten...php?content.30


----------



## Nelson2011

So guys i guess im just going to buy a new sound card instead of rma'ing the board. Plus im trading my p35 plus some other stuff for another 4870 so im going xfire FTW!!! lol


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


So guys i guess im just going to buy a new sound card instead of rma'ing the board. Plus im trading my p35 plus some other stuff for another 4870 so im going xfire FTW!!! lol


You're better off if you like your sound anyway imo. Onboard isn't exactly great with this otherwise cool board.

On that note, has anyone had a workaround for all the language .bin files loaded in the user temp folder whenever the Realtek Sound Effect Manager is loaded? I remember the same thing from years ago with a Gigabyte board and it was annoying then as it is (to me) now. Still works without it running, but annoying nonetheless.

BTW - I use a great start-up program that allows you to avoid it and many other things. It also allows you to put start-up programs in the HKLM, HKCU, Common (not recommended - registry editing tools wipe out the entries when running msconfig etc) or delete temporarily, permanently or whatever takes your fancy.

Anywayyyyy, it's highly recommended: Startup Control Panel from:

http://www.mlin.net/StartupCPL.shtml

And, if you want an easy way to run msconfig for installing programs cleanly, benching or whatever, just pin it to your Start Menu. Very handy.

http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/9917/msconfig.png

Yeah, yeah, it's not humpday - depending on how you look at it


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This is cool if anyone is interested it SLI on our board. http://xdevs.com/e107_plugins/conten...php?content.30


Saw that b4, but not as concise.

Reps ++


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
Saw that b4, but not as concise.

Reps ++


Right back at ya for the startup program, giving it a try. reps


----------



## 4x64

I set MCH to 1.30
ICH to 1.20

I have used 1.40 in the past for the MCH but there is more heat and I did not notice any gain, so I dropped it back to 1.30.

But, I do agree when doing benching, up that rascal to the max and I have gone 1.50 to get my highest OC of 4.25 out of my Q9550 (was worried about the NB chips baking)








My other favorite subject is mentioned -- realtek AUDIO drivers


----------



## SgtHop

I find it rather strange that my MCH has such a low tolerance for voltages. For 445 (4GHz), anything more than 'Normal' results in instability. It's pretty neat, too.


----------



## NYM

Hi all

any recommendation voltage setting for a Q9550 with 450x8.5? my vid is 1.1

vtt?
MCH?


----------



## Autox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 
Hi all

any recommendation voltage setting for a Q9550 with 450x8.5? my vid is 1.1

vtt?
MCH?

Nice vid.
All set in bios

MCH 1.3
vtt 1.2
Vcore with LLC disable 1.25?
Vcore with LLC enable 1.18?

My current setup with 448x8.5
MCH1.3
vtt 1.2
Vcore with LLC diable 1.23
Vcore with LLC enable 1.17
MCH % .80
CPU % .80

I found that the goal in my case was a CPUz Vcore of 1.136-1.15 under load.


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Autox*


Nice vid.
All set in bios

MCH 1.3
vtt 1.2
Vcore with LLC disable 1.25?
Vcore with LLC enable 1.18?

My current setup with 448x8.5
MCH1.3
vtt 1.2
Vcore with LLC diable 1.23
Vcore with LLC enable 1.17
MCH % .80
CPU % .80

I found that the goal in my case was a CPUz Vcore of 1.136-1.15 under load.


hmm okay thanks. i will try it out.


----------



## NYM

Not sure where i should post this.

I always get one core stopped working/application stopped responding when i use *OCCT CPU test* and *Prime95 Small ftt* after a few seconds

But when i used O*CCT Linpack (1hour), i get no errors*









_I remember a forum guy said linpack stable doesn't mean prime95 stable._










LLC enabled
Vcore 1.22 (Bootable to Windows at 1.18 failed Prime/OCCT CPU test til 1.22)
VTT 1.2 (anything higher cause even more errors)
CPU ref 0.76

MCH 1.2 (more errors if upped. Upped both vtt and mch almost everytime tgt)
MCH ref 0.76

Rest Normal

Oh um, i need to reseat my megahalems, the first 2 cores are always so hot


----------



## Autox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 
Not sure where i should post this.

I always get one core stopped working/application stopped responding when i use *OCCT CPU test* and *Prime95 Small ftt* after a few seconds

But when i used O*CCT Linpack (1hour), i get no errors*









_I remember a forum guy said linpack stable doesn't mean prime95 stable._










LLC enabled
Vcore 1.22 (Bootable to Windows at 1.18 failed Prime/OCCT CPU test til 1.22)
VTT 1.2 (anything higher cause even more errors)
CPU ref 0.76

MCH 1.2 (more errors if upped. Upped both vtt and mch almost everytime tgt)
MCH ref 0.76

Rest Normal

Oh um, i need to reseat my megahalems, the first 2 cores are always so hot 

Change your CPU ref and MCH ref to .80 when Vtt is 1.20


----------



## kevindd992002

...


----------



## Tadaa

What's this locking up thing with the F10e BIOS about? I had it running a few days back and it didn't seem to give me any problems when I wanted to flash back to F9. I did have a other issue with F10e, as it crashed and was unstable with the same settings I was using in F9.

I'm considering flashing to F10f tomorrow, as I'll be upgrading my entire system except for this board and my e8400. But does anyone have any experience with it yet? I should probably settle for F9 as I'm just after a stable overclocked W7 system for heavy gaming (currently e8400 4.1Ghz @ 1.35v, aiming for 4.4Ghz+ with a new cooler). But I can't help thinking in terms of newer equals better.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tadaa* 
What's this locking up thing with the F10e BIOS about? I had it running a few days back and it didn't seem to give me any problems when I wanted to flash back to F9. I did have a other issue with F10e, as it crashed and was unstable with the same settings I was using in F9.

I'm considering flashing to F10f tomorrow, as I'll be upgrading my entire system except for this board and my e8400. But does anyone have any experience with it yet? I should probably settle for F9 as I'm just after a stable overclocked W7 system for heavy gaming (currently e8400 4.1Ghz @ 1.35v, aiming for 4.4Ghz+ with a new cooler). But I can't help thinking in terms of newer equals better.










Welcome to OCN. You should read back a few pages about F10e







Newer is not always better, older can be aged like wine or wise like dennyb "Yoda".


----------



## Tadaa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Welcome to OCN. You should read back a few pages about F10e







Newer is not always better, older can be aged like wine or wise like dennyb "Yoda".


I did, but I couldn't figure out what the exact problem with it was. Why would anyone get 'stuck' with it when you can simply flash back to F9 or any other version?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tadaa* 
I did, but I couldn't figure out what the exact problem with it was. Why would anyone get 'stuck' with it when you can simply flash back to F9 or any other version?

Well you can't flash back, that is what the discussion is about. If you can "I have not tried other methods" there is many more steps involved than just QFlash.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tadaa*


I did, but I couldn't figure out what the exact problem with it was. Why would anyone get 'stuck' with it when you can simply flash back to F9 or any other version?


Just a recommendation, no offence: if you want answers, at least do some work/research. Anyone who has gotten anywhere has done so: usually a great deal.

Anyway, the best answer came from Serge (imo).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


yes mate and sadly it's true if you keep pushing as i do you will end on troubles, to get rid of F10e you need to flash first to F10f and and at post hit ALT + F12 and will ask if you wanna make main bios as backup and you say yes...

Then you go back to any bios you want, but no matter if you use Qflash or Flashspi you still have F10e as backup...

Im runing F10b as i like it very much and my backup is F10f now...

Some ppl reported that ALT + F12 dont work but worked for me its just that you have to try many times till ALT + F12 are take as a combo key if not it will end takin only F12 and showing the boot options...

Cheers
Sergio


I used this method to get back to f10b when I was pushing it and the results were worthwhile. Take note and apply mate...


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


Just a recommendation, no offence: if you want answers, at least do some work/research. Anyone who has gotten anywhere has done so: usually a great deal.

Anyway, the best answer came from Serge (imo).

I used this method to get back to f10b when I was pushing it and the results were worthwhile. Take note and apply mate...


thanks mate


----------



## EekTheCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


...
On that note, has anyone had a workaround for all the language .bin files loaded in the user temp folder whenever the Realtek Sound Effect Manager is loaded? I remember the same thing from years ago with a Gigabyte board and it was annoying then as it is (to me) now. Still works without it running, but annoying nonetheless.

BTW - I use a great start-up program that allows you to avoid it and many other things. It also allows you to put start-up programs in the HKLM, HKCU, Common (not recommended - registry editing tools wipe out the entries when running msconfig etc) or delete temporarily, permanently or whatever takes your fancy.

Anywayyyyy, it's highly recommended: Startup Control Panel from:

http://www.mlin.net/StartupCPL.shtml

And, if you want an easy way to run msconfig for installing programs cleanly, benching or whatever, just pin it to your Start Menu. Very handy.
...


On XP, I use a batch file to clean user temp folder every shutdown (works for restarts too). Run Group Policy (gpedit.msc), Computer Configuration, Windows Settings, Scripts, Shutdown, browse for the batch file. The file itself contains lines like this:
DEL /F /S /Q "C:\\Documents and Settings\\User\\Local Settings\\Temp\\*.BIN"
Dunno if 7 has this feature since I don't use it yet, but I think it should. Other 7 user may know of this.
IIRC, those BIN files are generated from a service, not from startup entries. Look up any Realtek service and change it from auto to manual/disabled.
I myself use Sysinternals Autoruns to disable/remove unwanted startup stuff. I used to only need Spybot to do that for XP32, but Spybot can't properly see the startup entries on XP64.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


thanks mate











Most welcome Serge. Credit should always be given when it's due









Isn't that right denny...

That's right, it'll stop when you're toast ( that or my rig anyway)...


----------



## EGOvoruhk

Might as well ask this here as well:

I've got a GA-EP45-UD3P v1.6 and a Q9650 which will not boot. It powers on for a second, then resets continuously. I know the board is fine, because I can boot a single core Celeron, and I know the CPU is fine, because it will boot in my GA-P35-DS4

I've:
-Upgraded the BIOS from FB to FDa
-Tried multiple memory types/configurations
-Tried multiple different PSUs

Any thoughts/ideas?


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EekTheCat*


On XP, I use a batch file to clean user temp folder every shutdown (works for restarts too). Run Group Policy (gpedit.msc), Computer Configuration, Windows Settings, Scripts, Shutdown, browse for the batch file. The file itself contains lines like this:
DEL /F /S /Q "C:\\Documents and Settings\\User\\Local Settings\\Temp\\*.BIN"
Dunno if 7 has this feature since I don't use it yet, but I think it should. Other 7 user may know of this.
IIRC, those BIN files are generated from a service, not from startup entries. Look up any Realtek service and change it from auto to manual/disabled.
I myself use Sysinternals Autoruns to disable/remove unwanted startup stuff. I used to only need Spybot to do that for XP32, but Spybot can't properly see the startup entries on XP64.


LOL - Nice to see someone editing with a spell-check reason. Exactly what I did when I joined. Great to see writing articulation in combination with time-saving short-hand.

Thanks for that; the same could be done with CCleaner, but I do like to have control of what temp files are kept until rebooting and it's just plain lazy to have those files included in the Realtek Batch imo. I think I found an install source that only contains the language specific files in the batch, but haven't had the time or the inclination to explain myself to.... oh, woops, I thought I was doing a monologue









I use Autoruns too; I just find the Startup Control Panel much faster/easier. Each to their own hey...

One other program to mention in case anyone is interested is 'MSConfig Cleanup'. Ever deleted a program and no amount of reg cleaners would get rid of them completely? Often rebound loops sometimes attached to a Malware source. Seen frustratingly by a blank entry that returns no matter how many times you delete it and/or try to find it.

Simply use: http://www.get-in-control.com/msconfig-cleanup/and delete the entry. Done and dusted...

Happy to break you in. First rep for your efforts


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EGOvoruhk*


Might as well ask this here as well:

I've got a GA-EP45-UD3P v1.6 and a Q9650 which will not boot. It powers on for a second, then resets continuously. I know the board is fine, because I can boot a single core Celeron, and I know the CPU is fine, because it will boot in my GA-P35-DS4

I've:
-Upgraded the BIOS from FB to FDa
-Tried multiple memory types/configurations
-Tried multiple different PSUs

Any thoughts/ideas?


How did you update the BIOS? Have you tried to re-flash provided you're doing so safely?

What settings are you using?

Did you reformat with the Q and U together?


----------



## EGOvoruhk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


How did you update the BIOS? Have you tried to re-flash provided you're doing so safely?

What settings are you using?

Did you reformat with the Q and U together?


-I flashed the BIOS using the Celeron, just the once. It booted fine and showed the correct BIOS version
-I'm using the optimized settings. Once I flashed, I loaded the option from the BIOS as it's always suggested after an upgrade
-I don't understand the question. What's the Q and U? As for reformating, I'm not even running any drives. I've got the system at bare minimum for troubleshooting


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EGOvoruhk*


-I flashed the BIOS using the Celeron, just the once. It booted fine and showed the correct BIOS version
-I'm using the optimized settings. Once I flashed, I loaded the option from the BIOS as it's always suggested after an upgrade
-I don't understand the question. What's the Q and U? As for reformating, I'm not even running any drives. I've got the system at bare minimum for troubleshooting



So, process of elimination and keep in mind this great little tiger does seem to have some quirks here and there, so best go by the book - at first anyway.

Given what you have said, I would flash the BIOS with the 'Q'9650 and 'U'D3P together with a hard drive.

Why troubleshoot if you haven't found any trouble installing the normal way? There are a number of ways to flash the BIOS. I'm guessing you're using Q-Flash, but whatever method you use, it's very important to Load Optimized Defaults, then set your RAM frequency etc and other settings esp loading support for your keyboard and mouse.

Or as denny puts it;

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


The BIOS settings on this board are very picky. 
Try this---load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- set DRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
also the boot order will need attention


This is part of the BIOS update and if it won't boot, I'm guessing it's not updating...


----------



## EGOvoruhk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


Given what you have said, I would flash the BIOS with the 'Q'9650 and 'U'D3P together with a hard drive.


I think you misread my post. When I said it powers on for a second, I mean it literally powers on for a second. No POST, no Windows. There is no getting into the BIOS with the Q9650, let alone getting to install Windows

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


Why troubleshoot if you haven't found any trouble installing the normal way?


Ummm, I have found trouble. I can't boot









Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


t's very important to Load Optimized Defaults


I did that. It's even in what you quoted. I think you're confused

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


This is part of the BIOS update and if it won't boot, I'm guessing it's not updating...


As I said, it did update. The BIOS shows FDa as the version


----------



## EekTheCat

$SpEEdFreAk$:
I just thought that you prefer a method that uses minimum system resources. Thanks for the rep though.
Personally, I try to keep my OS as clean as possible, thus I avoid installing stuff I don't really need or those I may not need long term, especially those that use system resources. I disabled the Azaria codec in BIOS so that I didn't have to install its driver because it delays XP bootup by a few seconds. I don't really need the Realtek audio anyway since I exclusively use a headphone through the keyboard's USB audio.

EGOvoruhk:
Sounds like settings issue.
Have you reset CMOS after installing the Q9650? I'd do that, boot up, go into BIOS, set optimized defaults, save and reboot.
Tried with only 1 DIMM? 8GB (4x2GB?) needs some major voltage/timing tweaks.


----------



## EGOvoruhk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EekTheCat*


$SpEEdFreAk$:
EGOvoruhk:
Sounds like settings issue.
Have you reset CMOS after installing the Q9650? I'd do that, boot up, go into BIOS, set optimized defaults, save and reboot.
Tried with only 1 DIMM? 8GB (4x2GB?) needs some major voltage/timing tweaks.


-Doh! I didn't even think to reset the BIOS, but I just did to no avail. Still the same. Celeron boots fine, nothing with the quad
-Yeah, like I said, I loaded optimized settings when I flashed the BIOS with the Celeron. I then powered off, and swapped in the Q9650
-Yes, I've tried multiple memory configurations. From different brands, to different slots, to different speeds/voltages, etc


----------



## EekTheCat

EGOvoruhk:
Weird. I don't have a quad, but I assume that one shouldn't need to change anything in BIOS just for it to boot.
This may be a long shot, but I'd try this: go into BIOS using the Celeron and a stick of RAM, load optimized defaults just in case, change multiplier to 2.00B (333MHz, the Q9650 FSB), set standard timings, set performance level lower than what's detected, save, shutdown, swap CPU.
If still no go, I'm leaning towards RMA.


----------



## EGOvoruhk

RMA submitted









Thanks for the suggestions though!


----------



## EekTheCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EGOvoruhk*


RMA submitted









Thanks for the suggestions though!


That was quick. Don't you want to wait a bit for what others have to say? Anyway, good luck with the replacement.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EGOvoruhk*


RMA submitted









Thanks for the suggestions though!


Have you tried reseating the Quad? Checked the power cables?


----------



## dp28688

Lot of post to look thru so just gonna ask for suggestions. Anyone have my setup mb,mem, processor? Like to see what youve done with it, OC and cooling wise. Or any suggestions think my next purchase is going to be video card Radeon 5850 most likely so some descent gaming capabilities, and seagate 7200.12 500gb. So what im looking to do is air cool OC nothing crazy(yet) thats stable enough for games.


----------



## SgtHop

I use a Scythe Mugen 2, just like my sig says, and I run 4GHz at some ~55C. I can't really recommend voltages to you, cause my board is magic or something, and runs at voltages that it really shouldn't run at.


----------



## dennyb

NoGuru runs an E8400 on the P board with these settings. It should get you started
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...guide-325.html


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dp28688*


Lot of post to look thru so just gonna ask for suggestions. Anyone have my setup mb,mem, processor? Like to see what youve done with it, OC and cooling wise. Or any suggestions think my next purchase is going to be video card Radeon 5850 most likely so some descent gaming capabilities, and seagate 7200.12 500gb. So what im looking to do is air cool OC nothing crazy(yet) thats stable enough for games.


Hello mate








Just one thing that I can see, is that your Memory may need replacing








Unless it can handle being overclocked 25% or so. To give you 4GHz


















And as for cooling, I went for the Dark Knight


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EekTheCat*


$SpEEdFreAk$:
I just thought that you prefer a method that uses minimum system resources. Thanks for the rep though.
Personally, I try to keep my OS as clean as possible, thus I avoid installing stuff I don't really need or those I may not need long term, especially those that use system resources. I disabled the Azaria codec in BIOS so that I didn't have to install its driver because it delays XP bootup by a few seconds. I don't really need the Realtek audio anyway since I exclusively use a headphone through the keyboard's USB audio.
.



Yep, totally agree. That's one reason I like the Startup Control Panel though. No installation required and allows so much easy manipulation of programs.

It's all good and you're welcome for the rep and to the thread


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I use a Scythe Mugen 2, just like my sig says, and I run 4GHz at some ~55C. I can't really recommend voltages to you, cause my board is magic or something, and runs at voltages that it really shouldn't run at.



LOL - does it fly or anything? Have to start calling you Magic Johnson; I mean Magic Sarge


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EGOvoruhk*


I think you misread my post. When I said it powers on for a second, I mean it literally powers on for a second. No POST, no Windows. There is no getting into the BIOS with the Q9650, let alone getting to install Windows

Ummm, I have found trouble. I can't boot









I did that. It's even in what you quoted. I think you're confused

As I said, it did update. The BIOS shows FDa as the version


Yeah, I'm definitely confused. Sorry about that: hve hrd tme redinan' stuff.

Good luck with your RMA. Just don't go confusing anyone else. Us common folk are a bit light-headed you know


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EGOvoruhk* 
Might as well ask this here as well:

I've got a GA-EP45-UD3P v1.6 and a Q9650 which will not boot. It powers on for a second, then resets continuously. I know the board is fine, because I can boot a single core Celeron, and I know the CPU is fine, because it will boot in my GA-P35-DS4

I've:
-Upgraded the BIOS from FB to *FDa*
-Tried multiple memory types/configurations
-Tried multiple different PSUs

Any thoughts/ideas?

What BIOS version is FDa?

That aside, when you reset the BIOS (with the 9650 in) did you unplug the PSU, remove the BIOS battery, press - repeatedly - the Power button, then clear the jumpers?

Regarding the CPU itself, as NoGuru hinted, did you make sure the 9650 was seated correctly?

I know that you RMA'd it already and I apologize for being late to the party, but I just had these couple thoughts..


----------



## dp28688

thanks 4 info ill start there


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dp28688*


thanks 4 info ill start there


Let me know if you need a hand.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
What BIOS version is FDa?

That aside, when you reset the BIOS (with the 9650 in) did you unplug the PSU, remove the BIOS battery, press - repeatedly - the Power button, then clear the jumpers?

Regarding the CPU itself, as NoGuru hinted, did you make sure the 9650 was seated correctly?

I know that you RMA'd it already and I apologize for being late to the party, but I just had these couple thoughts..


Good points; think he picked up the FDa from TweakTown.


----------



## Burn

In deciding between this board and the DFI P45-T2RS Plus, which one would you guys recommend? I have a Q9550.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burn* 
In deciding between this board and the DFI P45-T2RS Plus, which one would you guys recommend? I have a Q9550.

Well I have not heard much about the DFI 45, but this board will shred the Q9550 up. And we have some fantastic quad OC'ers in this area that can help you attain just about any speed you are looking for.

Have a good one, NoG


----------



## pr0wlunwoof

Hi, I recently got a ud3L for my q6600 i have gotten it stable at 3.6ghz 425x9 but i had to raise my vcore to 1.59. From what people are yelling at me I guess that is way to high. Can someone post me their bios settings for a q6600 oced 3.6ghz-3.8ghz.

Thanks in advance


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burn* 
In deciding between this board and the DFI P45-T2RS Plus, which one would you guys recommend? I have a Q9550.

Seriously?

Like Guru, I have no experience with the DFI product. That being said, lots of people with q9xxx CPUs have had great results on our board.

Having looked at some reviews about the DFI, I would recommend our board. Besides being ugly, it seems like there is a lot of negative reviews regarding the DFI P45-T2RS.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Seriously?

Like Guru, I have no experience with the DFI product. That being said, lots of people with q9xxx CPUs have had great results on our board.

Having looked at some reviews about the DFI, I would recommend our board. Besides being ugly, it seems like there is a lot of negative reviews regarding the DFI P45-T2RS.

stick to the UD3P mate if you want real speed on quads...if you find a rev 1.0 best bet...

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


stick to the UD3P mate if you want real speed on quads...if you find a rev 1.0 best bet...

Cheers
Sergio


+1 for the UD3 P/R boards--mighty fine overclockers


----------



## SgtHop

Yes, I too believe the UD3Ps are one of the best there are to buy, I can promise you will not be disappointed.


----------



## method526

hey guys! i finally got my ud3p up and running with my q9650!!! very smooth running board. the BIOS is quite different from the noob-friendly ASUS ones, so if anybody could help me out with OCing/settings, that'd be cool. i'll take a look at anyone's settings/links to other sites. thanks.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *method526* 
hey guys! i finally got my ud3p up and running with my q9650!!! very smooth running board. the BIOS is quite different from the noob-friendly ASUS ones, so if anybody could help me out with OCing/settings, that'd be cool. i'll take a look at anyone's settings/links to other sites. thanks.

Hi and welcome--4.0 is easy for the 9650 on this board. Here are my settings
445x9
V-core 1.30625
Term 1.280
PLL Normal or auto or stock value
CPU Ref .83
MCH Core 1.260
MCH Ref .80

Try to run the Term about .03/.04 v lower than the V-core


----------



## Ridingagain

I burned a iso copy of memtest86+ v2.11 to cd and when i reboot it gets hung up on the dos prompt loading.... then won't do anything. I've tried burning several copies on slow speed and nothing seems to work. I only have 1 stick in slot 1. Could this be a problem with the board?


----------



## Autox

How is V1.0 compare to V1.6?
I have to RMA my 1.0 because DDR slot 1 and 2 stopped working. Won't boot if I have memory in those 2 spots. I think gigabyte will probally send me a 1.6

Also how long does Gigabyte take to RMA a MB?


----------



## f16-r1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nice








What V's are you sending to the NB?

i am running 1.38 to the nb. i also have a 90+ cfm, 120mm fan on top of my graphics card blowing air toward the NB and ram and it stays cool.


----------



## method526

hey guys i cant seem to update the bios with my usb drive. anybody have any other way to do this?


----------



## dennyb

here is a guide for using the usb drive
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/bios...h-guide-27576/

edit: what BIOs are youplanning to flash to?---F10e is not a good choice --F10b is good


----------



## grishkathefool

I use Floppy...


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Autox* 
How is V1.0 compare to V1.6?
I have to RMA my 1.0 because DDR slot 1 and 2 stopped working. Won't boot if I have memory in those 2 spots. I think gigabyte will probally send me a 1.6

Also how long does Gigabyte take to RMA a MB?

Sorry to hear mate

rev 1.0 is the best of all


----------



## grishkathefool

Anyone seen Bradley around? I saw a thread earlier tonight about xFx 4890s and it made me think of him...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Anyone seen Bradley around? I saw a thread earlier tonight about xFx 4890s and it made me think of him...


Not seen him in about a week.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Anyone seen Bradley around? I saw a thread earlier tonight about xFx 4890s and it made me think of him...


No, I was wondering about him earlier tonight. He hasn't been around for several days.









we need to make it mandatory that our buds check in every day


----------



## pitashen

Has anyone experiences the following? :

Turn OFF Gigabyte ATA controller
Turn ON AHCI mode
Reboot
System functions normally EXCEPT I am not able to get back into Bios setting no matter how fast I try to press "Del" Key. Leaving me the only option of resetting Bios by shorting the pins.

I usually like to turn off things I don't use, but in this case I have no choice but leaving the Gigabyte ATA controller on. I wonder if it has to do with my usb keyboard or is it just a little glitch with the bios.
__________________


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pitashen*


Has anyone experiences the following? :

Turn OFF Gigabyte ATA controller
Turn ON AHCI mode
Reboot
System functions normally EXCEPT I am not able to get back into Bios setting no matter how fast I try to press "Del" Key. Leaving me the only option of resetting Bios by shorting the pins.

I usually like to turn off things I don't use, but in this case I have no choice but leaving the Gigabyte ATA controller on. I wonder if it has to do with my usb keyboard or is it just a little glitch with the bios.
__________________


This is the first I have heard of this problem. Do turn on USB legacy support for your mouse and keyboard if they are USB.


----------



## f16-r1

Whats so bad about the F10e bios i haven't had any issues with it so far??? sry i should of kept up with this thread lol. working two jobs is killing me.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *f16-r1*


Whats so bad about the F10e bios i haven't had any issues with it so far??? sry i should of kept up with this thread lol. working two jobs is killing me.


My rejection of the F10e BIOS is not based on any personal experience with it. I am going by the expressed opinions of several pretty savvy overclockers who have posted that they have had issues with it and have difficulty trying to flash back to older BIOS ' . They are regretting ever having flashed to that particular BIOS.

The issues all seemed to be centered around problems when going for high benchmarks. As a result of their findings I have avoided flashing to that particular BIOS.


----------



## method526

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
here is a guide for using the usb drive
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/bios...h-guide-27576/

edit: what BIOs are youplanning to flash to?---F10e is not a good choice --F10b is good

i got f9 from the website.


----------



## Dilyn

What about the new F11 BIOS


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
What about the new F11 BIOS 

I haven't heard anything about that BIOS. I plan to wait and see how it works from other folks. Happy for now with F10b


----------



## Dilyn

I didn't even have an option for F10B. Maybe I should check more often XD


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
What about the new F11 BIOS 

Heard it was fine.
Had to change my settings around a little with F10e. Not the end off the world but had to re stress for stability. And the fact that it locks it it so you can't flash to a different bios.


----------



## pitashen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
This is the first I have heard of this problem. Do turn on USB legacy support for your mouse and keyboard if they are USB.

I do have the USB keyboard and mouse enabled. But if I turn off Gigabyte ATA controller and use AHCI mode for ICH10 chip, while keyboard is functional, I am not able to access Bios no more.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pitashen* 
I do have the USB keyboard and mouse enabled. But if I turn off Gigabyte ATA controller and use AHCI mode for ICH10 chip, while keyboard is functional, I am not able to access Bios no more.

Well, don't turn off ATA, problem solved.


----------



## pitashen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Well, don't turn off ATA, problem solved.

Ya, not the best solution, but at least it works :S Just wonder if it is the same for other people.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pitashen* 
Ya, not the best solution, but at least it works :S Just wonder if it is the same for other people.

Sorry that is just my sarcasm. But I have been on this thread a long time and never heard of this till now. I'll check into it when I have more time.


----------



## method526

how's the f10f bios? it's the latest(beta) bios for my board (rev 1.1).


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *method526*


how's the f10f bios? it's the latest(beta) bios for my board (rev 1.1).


Here is my thinking on changing BIOS----I no longer update to the latest BIOS because
1) sometimes they are not as good as an older version
2) I don't like to have to run stress tests again to be sure my clocks are good on the #'s I was previously using.---Case in point; my rig came with F8- all was good---updated to F9- all was good----updated to F10b-clocks were no longer stable,so I had to restress to find the proper voltages







.

I'm sticking with the one I have until convinced that an update will be of some benefit.


----------



## pitashen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sorry that is just my sarcasm. But I have been on this thread a long time and never heard of this till now. I'll check into it when I have more time.


Thats ok








So I found out what my issue is, and it IS actually because of the USB keyboard I am using. I tried another USB keyboard and I could get into BIOS no problem.


----------



## f16-r1

Interesting i guess i will stick with it hopefully a better bios comes out soon.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pitashen*


Thats ok








So I found out what my issue is, and it IS actually because of the USB keyboard I am using. I tried another USB keyboard and I could get into BIOS no problem.










Glad you got it fixed. I popped your rep cherry


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Glad you got it fixed. I popped your rep cherry











That's totally a new sig quote.


----------



## Burn

I went ahead and ordered the UD3P. We'll see what happens when I overclock on water


----------



## dennyb

Here you go AC --this has you written all over it

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...oller-new.html


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*


I went ahead and ordered the UD3P. We'll see what happens when I overclock on water










This board's so good, if your CPU could take it. The board could boil the water in the loop









Welcome to the thread









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Here you go AC --this has you written all over it

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...oller-new.html


Spot on








The one I have at the moment is in the cupboard cause it's Red, and don't go with the case


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*


I went ahead and ordered the UD3P. We'll see what happens when I overclock on water










Isn't the Extreme version built for water?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Isn't the Extreme version built for water?


As always you're right









But I seem to remember someone on here with one, saying that it had less Voltage Control Options








But I don't remember who it was, or how they got on!


----------



## Nelson2011

Hey guys i've haven't had time and money to buy a sound card but i've still been trying to fix my onboard audio and it just says my speakers are not plugged in


----------



## dennyb

@ Nelson---do you have "Azalia Codec " enabled in BIOS? You will find it in Integrated peripherals


----------



## Nelson2011

Yeah i do


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Yeah i do


I have heard of problems with the drivers,especially if downloaded in bulk. You might try to dld the realtec driver by itself.

Still not fixed ---Call Grish,he does our heavy lifting


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Hey guys i've haven't had time and money to buy a sound card but i've still been trying to fix my onboard audio and it just says my speakers are not plugged in










It's showing a Green Check Mark at Realtek Output... where do you see that it doesn't show your speakers?

Oh, is this regarding your HDMI set-up for your Monitor? In that case, is the sound header plugged into your GPU?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GA-EP45-UD3P User's Manual, Page 29*

15) SPDIF_O (S/PDIF Out Header)
This header supports digital S/PDIF out and connects a S/PDIF digital audio cable (provided by
expansion cards) for digital audio output from your motherboard to certain expansion cards like
graphics cards and sound cards. For example, some graphics cards may require you to use a
S/PDIF digital audio cable for digital audio output from your motherboard to your graphics card if
you wish to connect an HDMI display to the graphics card and have digital audio output from the
HDMI display at the same time. For information about connecting the S/PDIF digital audio cable,
carefully read the manual for your expansion card.


----------



## Nelson2011

Im not using hdmi i've haven't changed anything it just went out


----------



## Nelson2011

Also it says speakers not plugged in and i have them plugged in?


----------



## grishkathefool

Ok. I have had this problem in the past when I select the Realtek Digital Output. I now use a set of USB Headphones and their Drivers, so my Realtek Options panel doesn't show me any options.

I assume that your speakers are plugged into the Green Jack and that the Realtek Panel shows them plugged in too?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Im not using hdmi i've haven't changed anything *it just went out*


Maybe try a System Restore


----------



## Nelson2011

nope


----------



## Nelson2011

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Maybe try a System Restore









I had vista x64 when it went out and i just switched to w7 to se if it would fix it and nope


----------



## grishkathefool

When you select Properties for teh Realtek Output, what does it say for Device Enable?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
I had vista x64 when it went out and i just switched to w7 to se if it would fix it and nope

Why does it say Digital Output on that tab









And did they work before you installed the ATI Drivers








Cos I'm thinking the sound devices are conflicting some how


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
When you select Properties for teh Realtek Output, what does it say for Device Enable?


Also check the device manager to see if you have a fault in the sound portion


----------



## Nelson2011

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Why does it say Digital Output on that tab









And did they work before you installed the ATI Drivers








Cos I'm thinking the sound devices are conflicting some how









I've always had the ati driver installed with the realtek drivers and they used to work


----------



## Nelson2011

Hmm for sound i have 3 devices?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
I've always had the ati driver installed with the realtek drivers and they used to work

Sorry but I'm lost then








As I run a sound card and Nvidia Card








And so, I'll shut up


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
As always you're right









But I seem to remember someone on here with one, saying that it had less Voltage Control Options








But I don't remember who it was, or how they got on!

I believe your talking about Almighty15


----------



## bk7794

Hey ocn. I was suggested to make a post here about my problem, can you guys help? ?

I have had this pc since February. Made the occasional upgrades. Today I was on earlier everything was okay. I went on like an hour ago and installed GRID. I am not sure what happened but then the screen froze. The system was unresponsive. THEN I shut it down by the power button. I rebooted it it booted until the bios then it shut down. I was thinking maybe the oc is bad now...Its not. Its not even rebooting. I start the pc and it does something with the DVD drive and then it shuts off and reboots itself and continues to do the thing with the DVD drive

I opened up the system reseated the cpu, HS, Gfx card, memory. I have not taken out the mobo. That will be tomorrows journey... Does anyone have any ideas. None of the capacitors seem to be broken, what could be causing this.

I took this from my other thread


----------



## SgtHop

Interesting. Did you try taking out the disk from the drive?


----------



## Dilyn

Go into BIOS and make sure that your disc drive isn't a boot device?

Make sure that your hard drive is connected


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


Hey ocn. I was suggested to make a post here about my problem, can you guys help? ?

I have had this pc since February. Made the occasional upgrades. Today I was on earlier everything was okay. I went on like an hour ago and installed GRID. I am not sure what happened but then the screen froze. The system was unresponsive. THEN I shut it down by the power button. I rebooted it it booted until the bios then it shut down. I was thinking maybe the oc is bad now...Its not. Its not even rebooting. I start the pc and it does something with the DVD drive and then it shuts off and reboots itself and continues to do the thing with the DVD drive

I opened up the system reseated the cpu, HS, Gfx card, memory. I have not taken out the mobo. That will be tomorrows journey... Does anyone have any ideas. None of the capacitors seem to be broken, what could be causing this.

I took this from my other thread



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Go into BIOS and make sure that your disc drive isn't a boot device?

Make sure that your hard drive is connected










My best guess would be to disconnect the DVD Drive sata cable to see if it will boot. Also I would reset the CMOS and load Optimal Defaults in this way

CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone

Keep us posted on how you make out please


----------



## ACHILEE5

Hi








A mate of mine wants to go the UD3 way! But can only get locally the GA-EP45-UD3*LR * 
So is the GA-EP45-UD3LR any good?

One thing I did notice about the GA-EP45-UD3LR, was the CPU power is only 4 pin








Would that hold him back when he goes to Overclock?

Thanks
AC


----------



## marsey99

does the ep45 ud3r clock quads as well as the ud3p does?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hi








A mate of mine wants to go the UD3 way! But can only get locally the GA-EP45-UD3*LR * 
So is the GA-EP45-UD3LR any good?

One thing I did notice about the GA-EP45-UD3LR, was the CPU power is only 4 pin








Would that hold him back when he goes to Overclock?

Thanks
AC










Not too sure about this one.

Edit: Just read some reviews on it and it should do ok. But not as good as some of the other EP45's.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


does the ep45 ud3r clock quads as well as the ud3p does?


Yes.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


My best guess would be to disconnect the DVD Drive sata cable to see if it will boot. Also I would reset the CMOS and load Optimal Defaults in this way

CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone

Keep us posted on how you make out please



I basically just rebuilt everything







It wasn't able to get past the post screen. It just came up with no signal. So far so good I am okay


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hi








A mate of mine wants to go the UD3 way! But can only get locally the GA-EP45-UD3*LR * 
So is the GA-EP45-UD3LR any good?

One thing I did notice about the GA-EP45-UD3LR, was the CPU power is only 4 pin








Would that hold him back when he goes to Overclock?

Thanks
AC











I overclocked mine with just four pins plugged in.

But then again, I don't have that specific board. I've got the UD3R. So it may vary a bit.


----------



## noobclocker1277

can you crossfire with this mobo?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobclocker1277*


can you crossfire with this mobo?


Yes with the UD3P.


----------



## noobclocker1277

thats great news cheers


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Not too sure about this one.

Edit: Just read some reviews on it and it should do ok. But not as good as some of the other EP45's.

Yes.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I overclocked mine with just four pins plugged in.

But then again, I don't have that specific board. I've got the UD3R. So it may vary a bit.


Thanks lads, I'll let him know








I don't think he would be trying for extreme OCs, so at a push it will do









Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobclocker1277*


can you crossfire with this mobo?


And I did read, that it might be possible to run Sli on it too


----------



## Dilyn

Ya I went from 2.66 to 3.4 with only a 4 pin connected, so if he's only going a little bit, it should go just fine


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Ya I went from 2.66 to 3.4 with only a 4 pin connected, so if he's only going a little bit, it should go just fine










Sweet








He wants to get it next week! So unless the shop we use gets the "R" or "P" in, we'll get an "LR"









http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...P45-UD3LR.html


----------



## SgtHop

Alright guys, I've gotten bored and have decided that 4GHz isn't quite enough for me. So now, I up the ante. My goal is at least 4.5, currently attempting to boot at 4.25, 1.35 on the Vcore, 1.2 on the MCH.


----------



## Dilyn

For some reason, the vcore *stock* on my CPU is 1.25. I'm booting 3.4 GHz on 1.2. Is this normal? XD


----------



## SgtHop

I've noticed I can boot 4GHz at 1.28v, so I don't know if it's just we have awesome chips, or it's completely normal. Either way, it makes for some nice, cool temps.

EDIT: Backed my MCH down to 1.18, 1.2 wasn't letting it boot, lol.


----------



## Dilyn

I know, right?

I like to think that my chip loves me so much, for all the hell that I've been through with this


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, overclocking is a *****. But, that's what makes it so fun, it's a challenge.


----------



## marsey99

@dilyn

i think its pretty normall yes m8, well "not rare" might be a better way to put it, my q has a vid of 1.285v but i can run it fine @stock on 1.1v under full load and my current max of 3.6ghz is rock solid on only 1.15v under full load. i have an e4300 here that will do stock on 0.92v under full load and that has a vid of 1.35v so i think intel over specs the vid sometimes just because they will still stay cool enough on the extra voltage.

thank god they do as thats what makes them clock so well









so i have a ud3r on its way and i am hoping to arm myself with as much info as i can and i was wondering of one of you wonderfull chaps will give me a breif summery of any quirks the board has, or of any of the n00b mistakes that everybody seems to make with it? only this thread is epic and i dont think i have time to read all 721 pages before it gets here









any tips or advice you have about your findings with any settings and options would be great and very much appreciated









thanks in advance guys


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


@dilyn

i think its pretty normall yes m8, well "not rare" might be a better way to put it, my q has a vid of 1.285v but i can run it fine @stock on 1.1v under full load and my current max of 3.6ghz is rock solid on only 1.15v under full load. i have an e4300 here that will do stock on 0.92v under full load and that has a vid of 1.35v so i think intel over specs the vid sometimes just because they will still stay cool enough on the extra voltage.

thank god they do as thats what makes them clock so well









so i have a ud3r on its way and i am hoping to arm myself with as much info as i can and i was wondering of one of you wonderfull chaps will give me a breif summery of any quirks the board has, or of any of the n00b mistakes that everybody seems to make with it? only this thread is epic and i dont think i have time to read all 721 pages before it gets here









any tips or advice you have about your findings with any settings and options would be great and very much appreciated









thanks in advance guys










Tips, umm, don't pee into the wind








The only thing I can think of is to take the blue plates off the stock heat sinks. If your going to be doing any kind of high clocks.
Any other questions will have to be more specific because I don't know your OC ability and knowledge.


----------



## Burn

Got my board in today







Will post results tonight. Rev. 1.6


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*


Got my board in today







Will post results tonight. Rev. 1.6


Fantastic, can't wait.


----------



## marsey99

thanks for the reply NG i will bear it in mind on those windy days









yea i know a little, i currently have the q9550 at 3.6ghz on 1.15v, full load temps max out around 45c. i know that my ram will only do 1040mhz(altho i might of just learned a new trick with the timings to squeeze some more out of them from the xs forums, time will tell) and my p35 mobo falls over if the wind changes above 425 fsb, dissapointing really when it was doing 540 with my duo on less voltage.

i have a rough idea as to what the settings do but i am slightly dounted by the amount of options coming from a p35 which had alot less.

i am interested to know of any strange things people might of found as i read about a few people having issues with S3 crashing on wake up when running above 450/475 fsb but these posts were quite old and may of been fixxed with a bios update. thats another point, which bios revision is best for quads as im sure some will favour different cpu.

thanks for the tip on the blue bits, i just hope my ifx-14 clears them a i have also read about people having trouble with some blowers and this board as the heatsinks get in the way.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
, *which bios revision is best for quads* as im sure some will favour different cpu.

thanks for the tip on the blue bits, i just hope my ifx-14 clears them a i have also read about people having trouble with some blowers and this board as the heatsinks get in the way.

Hi








I don't know about the best, but I have been using Bios "F9" with no problems at all









And as for cooler! I don't think you'll have any issues there either


----------



## Dilyn

The blue coolers on the bridges are fine for me.

The north bridge is quite cool









As for any other tips, I believe BIOS ver. F11 should work nicely for you. I read that it has improved compatibility for multiple CPUs. Not sure if that just pertains to the quads, or if it only deals with earlier 775 chips, but I'd say go for that one.

Although F9 works wonders for me









The board let's you clock like a mofo, too. Hooray for 2oz of copper!!!


----------



## Burn

What skew settings are people using higher than 400 fsb? Is it advisable to keep them at auto?


----------



## SgtHop

I leave mine on Auto and I have no problem at 445, but I also don't really understand its significance, so I haven't changed them.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Tips, umm, don't pee into the wind








The only thing I can think of is to take the blue plates off the stock heat sinks. If your going to be doing any kind of high clocks.
Any other questions will have to be more specific because I don't know your OC ability and knowledge.



Hey, Mobo Master,

I've read some ppl take off the blue plates and use some better TIM, but do you suggest keeping them naked, unless using a NB cooler like yours?


----------



## Dilyn

My multi is at 9 at the moment... My FSB is somewhere around 377









I've never stepped it up too much. I feel that I've accomplished a 3.4 GHz OC, and that's what I want. I realize that a higher FSB and a lower multi would yield higher performance, but I don't care


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burn* 
What skew settings are people using higher than 400 fsb? Is it advisable to keep them at auto?

Most people use Auto but I am using,
CPU clock Drive......700mv
PCI Express Clock Drive..700mv
CPU Clock Skew.........50ps
MCH Clock Skew..........150ps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 

Hey, Mobo Master,

I've read some ppl take off the blue plates and use some better TIM, but do you suggest keeping them naked, unless using a NB cooler like yours?

Yes I did take mine of and replaced the TIM. I did change out the NB cooler, but that was before the board was up and running so I am not sure how much it helped. But removing the blue plates off the stock coolers allows for much better air flow through the coolers.


----------



## SgtHop

How exactly is that blue thing removed? If it's simple to do, I just may do that.


----------



## Dilyn

I believe you just pop out the pins along the bridge cooler.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
How exactly is that blue thing removed? If it's simple to do, I just may do that.

Yes it is simple. Just held on by thermal tape.
I used an razor blade to pry it off.

Edit: Haha you sig'ed me thanks!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 

Edit: Haha you sig'ed me thanks!


Haha ya. I felt left out, not having a quote in my sig


----------



## SgtHop

I'll grab my screwdriver and pull it off then. I don't think temps are very bad, but it's worth keeping temps as low as possible, I guess. I got a little MiniKaze I could put on it too, just for ****s and giggles.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Haha ya. I felt left out, not having a quote in my sig









I got more, cause I am sarcastic, just hang around


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I got more, cause I am sarcastic, just hang around










Totally off topic, but...

How'd you get the Michigan Overclocker's PHP code to work? I seem to be an idiot and can't figure it out


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Totally off topic, but...

How'd you get the Michigan Overclocker's PHP code to work? I seem to be an idiot and can't figure it out









See there, you and NoG have something in common


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Totally off topic, but...

How'd you get the Michigan Overclocker's PHP code to work? I seem to be an idiot and can't figure it out









Crap I could not tell you now, I got a buzz









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
See there, you and NoG have something in common









The only thing me and denny have in common is we are older then most on OCN and hope the movie Cocoon comes true some day


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Crap I could not tell you now, I got a buzz









The only thing me and denny have in common is we are older then most on OCN and hope the movie Cocoon comes true some day









It had better get here real soon in my case


----------



## NoGuru

<burp>


----------



## SgtHop




----------



## NoGuru

Oh sorry, what I meant was I am drunk.
And the EP45 is great, said this so I don't get an infraction.


----------



## SgtHop

This is true. The EP45 is great.

>_>;


----------



## marsey99

i hope so. all you guys praising yours has made me buy one


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
i hope so. all you guys praising yours has made me buy one









Well in that case...

The EP45 is the worst board. EVER. Don't get it, it will eat your babies and destroy your conscious.

It also rapes kittens.


----------



## marsey99

bit l8 now its been shipped and should be going on a plane as we speak.

been doing some readin up, you know i found over 3000 forum pages just for these giga boards, and it seems that i want either f3 or f9 bios revision as the masses all seem to be getting the best results and the least issues from those 2.


----------



## Dilyn

Ya the F9 BIOS seem to be the best. Got it nicely sitting at 3.4 GHz with no issues, 100% and fairly cool









Mayhaps I should post ma settings from in BIOS


----------



## marsey99

other than the heatsink and the change of colour for the pcie x1 slots is there any real difference from v1.0 to 1.1? only looking at some pics the 1.0 seems to have more caps than the 1.1 and a fan header has been moved?

yea thanks, i can have a look


----------



## 98uk

It's not a UD3P, but a UD3R, close enough.

Here are the changes I noted:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...n-1-0-1-a.html


----------



## Burn

Tried going to 3.8ghz on nearly-stock voltages last night (vcore bumped a notch) and failed doing prime blend (using all memory required me to go to "Custom" but preserved blend settings) at 4 in the morning. Thoughts on the screenshots?


----------



## SgtHop

Hmm. I'd try bumping up the vCore maybe a couple ticks, and you might want to try putting the MCH core up around 1.2, maybe 1.22.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*


Tried going to 3.8ghz on nearly-stock voltages last night (vcore bumped a notch) and failed doing prime blend (using all memory required me to go to "Custom" but preserved blend settings) at 4 in the morning. Thoughts on the screenshots?


I would raise Term to 1.26v and MCH to 1.24

edit: you will get stable quicker and more reliably if you test sm fft first ,getting the CPU portion of the clock settled ---Then adjust the MCH Core to stableize the Blend portion


----------



## Burn

This is why I bought my board







The lovely aftermarket support


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I would raise Term to 1.26v and MCH to 1.24

edit: you will get stable quicker and more reliably if you test sm fft first ,getting the CPU portion of the clock settled ---Then adjust the MCH Core to stableize the Blend portion


Yep, all of thee above.


----------



## Burn

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550 E0
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P 1.6
BIOS Version = FA
Ram = 2x2GB G.Skill F2-8000cl5-4gbpq

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00 Ghz (471 * 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A. 2 ............................: Disabled

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333 Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: 45
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto (9)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto (9)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.33125
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.260
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Normal
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.280
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Any ideas?


----------



## dennyb

I would run those #s with LLC enabled--you do not need to worry about spikes getting into dangerous levels until above about 1.38 in CPUZ. I run it enabled for stable clocks up to 4.25GHz and 1.40 V-core in BIOS. Would not be afraid to go a bit further if I needed to

edit also raise the Term up to about .03 or .04 below V-core---this differential seems to work well


----------



## NoGuru

Yep what denny said and maybe set the MCH latch to 400.


----------



## Burn

I enabled LLC (despite what Anandtech said) until I can get my paws on my university's oscilloscopes and actually measure what happens during those transients that Anandtech described. I was able to lower my vcore to 1.3 in-BIOS but under full load it's coming up at 1.264 in CPU-Z and in HWMonitor. So far it passed 10x LinX and it's on test 12 for Prime SFFT.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*


I enabled LLC (despite what Anandtech said) until I can get my paws on my university's oscilloscopes and actually measure what happens during those transients that Anandtech described. I was able to lower my vcore to 1.3 in-BIOS but under full load it's coming up at 1.264 in CPU-Z and in HWMonitor. So far it passed 10x LinX and it's on test 12 for Prime SFFT.


Ya, we all heard that Anandtech rubbish. You don't need to pamper these processors. Timex built'em--they take a lickin' and keep on tickin'

The pencil mods did the same thing and they were not problematic

Guys a few months back said 1.3625v in BIOS was it. Now we know it is 1.45v in CPUZ and if you want --higher for benching. But I would not dare try that


----------



## Burn

If I can hit 4 Ghz with 1.3 Vcore (and less I guess under load now), then I'm happy. I'm hoping to disprove that LLC (at lower vCores) will force 45nm CPU's outside of their tolerance levels during transient loading and unloading of the processors.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...illoscope.html
Shameless plug







I noticed your reply, too. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## grishkathefool

Anand is a smart cookie and I take almost all reports at his website to heart. But I haven't noticed anything improper with using LLC and use it almost all the time. Of course, unlike Guru, I am not trying to push the envelope any longer, so I don't know if it is safe to use it when you are near or above Max Safe Volts, but I have gone s far as 1.4vCore with it enabled and my rig is still humming along.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*


If I can hit 4 Ghz with 1.3 Vcore (and less I guess under load now), then I'm happy. I'm hoping to disprove that LLC (at lower vCores) will force 45nm CPU's outside of their tolerance levels during transient loading and unloading of the processors.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...illoscope.html
Shameless plug







I noticed your reply, too. Thanks for the encouragement.



You're welcome---here are my #s for 4.0 (note diff in multiplyer)
V-core 1.30625
Term 1.28
MCH-- 1.260

8 hrs sm fft---12hrs blend


----------



## Burn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Anand is a smart cookie and I take almost all reports at his website to heart. But I haven't noticed anything improper with using LLC and use it almost all the time. Of course, unlike Guru, I am not trying to push the envelope any longer, so I don't know if it is safe to use it when you are near or above Max Safe Volts, but I have gone s far as 1.4vCore with it enabled and my rig is still humming along.


That will be the focus of my study- I won't be anywhere near the upper ceiling (1.45 max on 45nm quad's, I'm sitting at 1.3v), so I am hoping that it will yield interesting results when we aren't near the upper limits of tolerable VID's on these processors. My aim is to prove that at lower vCore settings, enabling LLC does not overshoot the maximum transient voltages. As a side effect, it aids in overclocking.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*


I enabled LLC (despite what Anandtech said) until I can get my paws on my university's oscilloscopes and actually measure what happens during those transients that Anandtech described. I was able to lower my vcore to 1.3 in-BIOS but under full load it's coming up at 1.264 in CPU-Z and in HWMonitor. So far it passed 10x LinX and it's on test 12 for Prime SFFT.


*I have used LLC *since day one for all the same reasons








As I too, read all about it and decided at the V-Core I'm using. The spikes shouldn't be high enough to cause any harm








Although it would be interesting to see your "oscilloscopes" results









*This might help those that haven't seen it *








It was posted before in this thread, but I can not remember who posted it








Although I think it was dennyb or NoGuru








And it was from Gigabyte tech I believe!

*The main thing I got from it*, was the *"ICH"* voltage idea. 
As I have 4 SATA drives, two in Raid 0! And so upped its volts a click









Quote:



Here are some definitions for some of the BIOS features
Mobo Voltage Definitions 
******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed.

CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability

CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term

CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad

CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)

MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)

MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)

MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto)

*ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)

ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram

DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram)

Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A)

Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A)


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*


That will be the focus of my study- I won't be anywhere near the upper ceiling (1.45 max on 45nm quad's, I'm sitting at 1.3v), so I am hoping that it will yield interesting results when we aren't near the upper limits of tolerable VID's on these processors. My aim is to prove that at lower vCore settings, enabling LLC does not overshoot the maximum transient voltages. As a side effect, it aids in overclocking.



I am 100% on board with that philosophy

So far tests I have seen show the spike to be about equal to the droop/or drop (forget which). Anyway ,if you have .1v droop/drop--expect the same for spike. So I would think 1.38/1.4 is safe for 24/7 clock ,LLC =enabled


----------



## SlyFox

I should be getting my board soon







. Shooting for 4ghz.


----------



## radaja

i got my third UD3P,rev 1.0.these are in my opinion
simply the best P45's money can buy.quick test with
my new board.
[email protected] w/1.29v ddr1200 pl8


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Most people use Auto but I am using,
CPU clock Drive......700mv
PCI Express Clock Drive..700mv
CPU Clock Skew.........50ps
MCH Clock Skew..........150ps

Yes I did take mine of and replaced the TIM. I did change out the NB cooler, but that was before the board was up and running so I am not sure how much it helped. But removing the blue plates off the stock coolers allows for much better air flow through the coolers.


Mmm... Answered several ?'s in one. I'll have to give that a try.

Reps +


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Well, I don't know why and wouldn't have posted if I found the info anywhere else, BUT, for some reason my rig won't go past 540FSB at all. No matter what multi, it just won't go to even 541.

Disappointing as it's hit 540 x 9 many times. RAM is faulty; just hope I haven't degraded the chip along the way; though the highest core was only 45c and I almost hit much higher. Almost doesn't count I know, but strange that it is a definite line in the sand at 540.

Only 2 ppl could possibly answer this I would think - Denny and NoGuru.

Any other takers (including reprimands for being greedy) are welcome...


----------



## marsey99

i hit a wall at the same fsb on my p35 with a e8200 but i put it down to my ram as no matter what i did it would crash if i tried anything above that.

i think your just being gready now









i hope i can get somewhere near that with mine as my ud3r turned up this morning and i cant wait to go home and slap it in









any last minute tips so i dont kill it from the off?


----------



## dennyb

Well I don't really have an answer as I have not been able to get much past that myself. I have tried and so far I have not had any success no matter what voltage changes or methodology changes I employ. There may be another MHz or two still there - I don't know. It is looking more and more like a topping out process has or is occurring. I went nearly 4 weeks with no improvement and I was giving it hell trying to beat muledeer. No success until I followed Dryadsoul's advice. Give it it's very own copy of "Transformers" and feed it









@ marsey---Whenever you clear cmos or update BIOS or just need to get the BIOS in a good state do this
CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration.


----------



## f16-r1

i am testing out the f10f bios lets see how it works. i just started running into issues with f10e just in time lol.


----------



## marsey99

i read on xs that 10e updated your back up bios too


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
Well, I don't know why and wouldn't have posted if I found the info anywhere else, BUT, for some reason my rig won't go past 540FSB at all. No matter what multi, it just won't go to even 541.

Disappointing as it's hit 540 x 9 many times. RAM is faulty; just hope I haven't degraded the chip along the way; though the highest core was only 45c and I almost hit much higher. Almost doesn't count I know, but strange that it is a definite line in the sand at 540.

Only 2 ppl could possibly answer this I would think - Denny and NoGuru.

Any other takers (including reprimands for being greedy) are welcome...

Well 540 might be the limit, but let's not admit that yet.








Temps look good but colder is always better.
Try OC'ing your ram, and test it's limit's. As long as you can buy new sticks. Give it a few extra v's if needed to go higher and loosen the timings.
One last thing you can try is going very high VTT. I think you know what I mean. So kids don't try this at home.
And try playing with the Skews, should make a difference at high clocks.

Got a trespassing ticket last night.







My fault for hunting where I am not supposed to.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
i hit a wall at the same fsb on my p35 with a e8200 but i put it down to my ram as no matter what i did it would crash if i tried anything above that.

i think your just being gready now









i hope i can get somewhere near that with mine as my ud3r turned up this morning and i cant wait to go home and slap it in









any last minute tips so i dont kill it from the off?


Use the right screws









Trust me on this. The right screws will help you extremely in not shorting the motherboard when turning it on.

This is the problem with not labeling your many bags of screws









The battery should be fairly easy to remove, but shorting the CMOS pins is always the easiest way.

The front audio power (connects to the front of your case) is near the I/O panel. A very far stretch, yes. But I couldn't find it before, and I was always wondering why there wasn't a front audio port on the board. It's just far away from the rest of the front panel stuff









Other than that, just know that this board was definitely built with overclockers in mind. The amount of settings that you can change on this board's BIOS is just phenomenal.

Tell us how it goes


----------



## NoGuru

Hey Dilyn, where about is Byron Center?

Sorry off topic.


----------



## Philbar71

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
Well, I don't know why and wouldn't have posted if I found the info anywhere else, BUT, for some reason my rig won't go past 540FSB at all. No matter what multi, it just won't go to even 541.

Disappointing as it's hit 540 x 9 many times. RAM is faulty; just hope I haven't degraded the chip along the way; though the highest core was only 45c and I almost hit much higher. Almost doesn't count I know, but strange that it is a definite line in the sand at 540.

Only 2 ppl could possibly answer this I would think - Denny and NoGuru.

Any other takers (including reprimands for being greedy) are welcome...

well your not alone, i got mine to 545FSB but not 1mhz higher. so i dont know what it is now, i'm guessing it's my ram holding me back. stupid 1333MHz ram, i know if i had some good 1600mhz or higher i could break 545.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Hey Dilyn, where about is Byron Center?

Sorry off topic.


I'm going to go ahead and assume you don't know much about Grand Rapids, or its out skirting towns









Byron Center is just south west of Grand Rapids, sitting right next to 131.
It's also north of Dorr, if you know where that is.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I'm going to go ahead and assume you don't know much about Grand Rapids, or its out skirting towns









Byron Center is just south west of Grand Rapids, sitting right next to 131.
It's also north of Dorr, if you know where that is.

Yep I know where it is now. I've done some work over there and my daughter lives in Three Rivers, so I take 131. Cool


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yep I know where it is now. I've done some work over there and my daughter lives in Three Rivers, so I take 131. Cool











Haha fun









You should totally stop by sometime XD


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


i got my third UD3P,rev 1.0.these are in my opinion
simply the best P45's money can buy.quick test with
my new board.
[email protected] w/1.29v ddr1200 pl8


zoinks, other than the 8400, what CPUs are you using with your other two boards?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


Well, I don't know why and wouldn't have posted if I found the info anywhere else, BUT, for some reason my rig won't go past 540FSB at all. No matter what multi, it just won't go to even 541.

Disappointing as it's hit 540 x 9 many times. RAM is faulty; just hope I haven't degraded the chip along the way; though the highest core was only 45c and I almost hit much higher. Almost doesn't count I know, but strange that it is a definite line in the sand at 540.

Only 2 ppl could possibly answer this I would think - Denny and NoGuru.

Any other takers (including reprimands for being greedy) are welcome...


I would like to see your MIT settings for your 540x9 and what settings you tried for, say, 541x8. I am also curious if you tried 550.


----------



## radaja

Quote:

zoinks, other than the 8400, what CPUs are you using with your other two boards?
well i sold the other boards and went i7,but i couldnt help myself
i just really like these boards and fsb OCing.on the other boards
i used an E8500 and a Q9650.very fun with a Quad







looking to
get another Q9650


----------



## grishkathefool

I find myself having to lock my cc away every day now. I am soooo wanting to build an i7 rig... but I am going to wait till next spring... maybe.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
well i sold the other boards and went i7,but i couldnt help myself
i just really like these boards and fsb OCing.on the other boards
i used an E8500 and a Q9650.very fun with a Quad







looking to
get another Q9650

Might I ask how high you clocked the 9650 and your settings?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
well i sold the other boards and went i7,but i couldnt help myself
i just really like these boards and fsb OCing.on the other boards
i used an E8500 and a Q9650.very fun with a Quad







looking to
get another Q9650

hey mate glad to see you here also


----------



## decapitator

since no one answered my other thread, what settings do i have to look out for in bios when adding another 4 gigs? my friend has the same board and almost the same ram but can get anything small stable with his q9300 and 8 gigs.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *decapitator* 
since no one answered my other thread, what settings do i have to look out for in bios when adding another 4 gigs? my friend has the same board and almost the same ram but can get anything small stable with his q9300 and 8 gigs.

The mch Core wiill need to be higher than when you had it set for 4 gigs


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *decapitator* 
since no one answered my other thread, what settings do i have to look out for in bios when adding another 4 gigs? my friend has the same board and almost the same ram but can get anything small stable with his q9300 and 8 gigs.

You will need to bump your MCH Core a hair. Depending on your over all over clock, you might need to change your ref's too. It might help us better if you would post your MIT settings.

You can get the MIT form from my signature.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well 540 might be the limit, but let's not admit that yet.









Taking the 5th broham. Wasn't me, wasn't there, didn't see a thing...

Temps look good but colder is always better.

Hence the new case; when I get around to it - slacker









Try OC'ing your ram, and test it's limit's. As long as you can buy new sticks. Give it a few extra v's if needed to go higher and loosen the timings.
One last thing you can try is going very high VTT. I think you know what I mean. So kids don't try this at home.

But I am a kid! Oh, damned, I forgot - OK, sign me up for Cocoon or even K-Pax

And try playing with the Skews, should make a difference at high clocks.

Got a trespassing ticket last night.







My fault for hunting where I am not supposed to.









Naughty boy. Should have asked if anyone wanted a faster computer










Thanks to all who replied. I think you're thinking is spot on too. My RAM is the most likely (main) culprit. Both sets are failed, but I can only return one, so I'm using the faulty set.

Makes sense, esp since I almost posted much higher, but OC'd my faulty RAM which is a gentle little set and refused to play. Been a slippery slope ever since. Didn't want to loosen the timings though. Sort of felt it was cheating or something. If I'm going to compare my results with previous, I want them to be the same, but I will retry to check it out









Tried the high vcore (well, higher







), but my chip doesn't like 1.7 at all. Same as with the ol' ASUS. It just fails; gets close, but then:









Really weird with my mobo. The seller told me to send it back as it's reporting incorrect voltages etc. Checked with a multimeter. Also, and this is one for the books, almost all of my settings need to be on Auto. That is, clock skews - so many attempts, so much failure. Closest to Mch I had working was Serge's 1.4v recommendation, but Auto is the only stable setting.

Followed Denny's .03-.04 Lower Term than vcore all the way - spot on









In answer to Grish,

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I would like to see your MIT settings for your 540x9 and what settings you tried for, say, 541x8. I am also curious if you tried 550.


Will do mate. Only tried the lower multi's last night as I usually stick with 9, but no cigar. Yes I did push to 550 x 9 a few weeks ago and was loading my settings to get into Windows and froze (4.96GHz in BIOS - not 4.95, varying volts I guess).I even tried 560 which obviously didn't work, but was still able to validate 540 x 9 about 15 times that day; most of which were after the insane attempts, so I'd say the chip was ok.

I'll get onto that template for MIT and forward on. Not much to see, but there have been loads of attempts at varying settings.

Apologies for the epic tale. Just if you guys don't know, no-one else will. Sucky I know, but true


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Might I ask how high you clocked the 9650 and your settings?

i think the highest i got was 4.4GHz stable,but i dont remember the settings right now ill try and find them ok?

*andressergio*,thanks.i registered at this site but have not posted.there are some great threads too.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
i think the highest i got was 4.4GHz stable,but i dont remember the settings right now ill try and find them ok?

*andressergio*,thanks.i registered at this site but have not posted.there are some great threads too.









No hurry ,I just like to see what folks are doing with thei 9650s on this board. Myself ,I have not tried to get stable above 4.25. It will likey do 4.3/4.4 area with some work, but I don't want to run that fast anyway. ---I like benching


----------



## radaja

heres a template i found of my 4.3 OC

Code:



Code:


*******************************************************
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
*******************************************************
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: 8.5x
CPU Frequency ........................: 4.30GHz (506x8.5)

************** Clock Chip Control ************** 
>>>>>> Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: 506
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: 100
C.I.A.2 ..............................: Disabled

>>>>>> Advanced Clock Control.........: [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.......................: 1000mV
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: 1000mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 50ps

*********** DRAM Performance Control *********** 
Performance Enhance...................: Turbo
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: 266
System Memory Multiplier .............: 2.50A
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 1265
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: Manual

>>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................: 5
tRCD .................................: 5
tRP...................................: 5
tRAS..................................: 15

>>>>>> Advanced Timing Control........: [Press Enter]
tRRD..................................: Auto
tWTR..................................: Auto
tWR...................................: Auto
tRFC..................................: 55
tRTP..................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ...................:Auto

>>>>>> Channel A Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................:Auto 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................:Auto 
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: Auto
DDR Write Training....................: Auto

>>>>>> Channel A Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: Auto
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: Auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: Auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: Auto
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: Auto
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: Auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: Auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: Auto
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........: Auto

>>>>>> Channel B Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: Auto 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................: Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................: Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................: Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................: Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................: Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control (ps).........: Auto
DDR Write Training....................: Auto

>>>>>> Channel B Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: Auto
Data Driving Pull-Up Level............: Auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Up level.............: Auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level............: Auto
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level.............: Auto
Data Driving Pull-Down Level..........: Auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Down level...........: Auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level..........: Auto
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level...........: Auto

********* Motherboard Voltage Control *********
Voltage Types...........Normal..........Current
-----------------------------------------------
>>>>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: Disabled
CPU Vcore..............1.31250v.......: 1.418V
CPU Termination........1.200v.........: 1.38V
CPU PLL................1.500v.........: 1.57V
CPU Reference..........0.780v.........: 0.899

>>>>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: 1.420V
MCH Reference..........0.800v.........: 0.914
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900v.........: Normal
ICH I/O................1.500v.........: Normal
ICH Core...............1.100v.........: Normal

>>>>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800v.........: 2.1600V
DRAM Termination.......0.900v.........: Normal
Channel A Reference....0.900v.........: Normal
Channel B Reference....0.900v.........: Normal

hope it helps


----------



## Dilyn

I dunno if it'll help you, but in order for me to get my system to boot with my overclock, I had to loosen the RAM timings to 5-5-5-18.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Philbar71* 
well your not alone, i got mine to 545FSB but not 1mhz higher. so i dont know what it is now, i'm guessing it's my ram holding me back. stupid 1333MHz ram, i know if i had some good 1600mhz or higher i could break 545.


Good to know I'm not. Almost identical huh.. Human nature; we always want more. Ok, so I'll get some new stix; (any suggestions are welcome) and you do the same, then we'll try to solve this puzzle hey Sherlock


----------



## dennyb

@ radaja---Thanks, I have been thinking about testing higher clocks and will try your settings--much obliged


----------



## DUNC4N

Ok, just got this board installed. Had to give it a go.

Strange thing happened.

Loaded optimized defaults
Restart
went into bios set ram/cpu voltage save restart
turned my head, missed the ctrl-I raid set-up.
and it booted into my previous array.
currently @ 4050 at 1.216 loaded...highest core at 56.

So far I'm pretty happy.


----------



## marsey99

build went like a charm, did have a couple of issues with p35 drivers causing bluescreen but once i worked out what it was, removed the old ones and got the right ones in it was laughing.

first impressions;
damn the board weighs loads more than a p35 ds3r
damn the bios has more options than...something with alot of options
this board reports it as cool with stock heatsinks as the p35 did with its uprated, but my thermal probes says the nb hs is about 4c hotter?
it sailed past the 3.6ghz max i had on the p35











its not 100% stable yet, passed small then failed blend almost off the bat, but im not surprised as all i have changed so far has been vcore up to 1.325v from 1.285vid.

upto 3.9ghz was solid with out touching anything but vcore but i ran out of time to tweak and test 4.0ghz anymore.

will have more time over the weekend tho im hoping so i will get back to y'all after that


----------



## Dilyn

Glad both of you had positive experiences









My north bridge/south bridge are completely off. Both sensors are shot, which is disappointing.


----------



## 98uk

Any idea of what the new F11 BIOS does? Seems it went straight from F9 to F11 which is straaaaaaaaaange!


----------



## Dilyn

The F11 BIOS just increase CPU compatibility...

http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...ProductID=3014


----------



## 98uk

Ya, but what CPU's have come out recently on 775?

EDIT: oh apparently the _Core™ 2 Quad Q9505s_ and _Core™ 2 Quad Q9505_


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ radaja---Thanks, I have been thinking about testing higher clocks and will try your settings--much obliged


yeah denny go for it


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


i think the highest i got was 4.4GHz stable,but i dont remember the settings right now ill try and find them ok?

*andressergio*,thanks.i registered at this site but have not posted.there are some great threads too.










for sure they are mate how are you ?

great ppl around here

did you find a good Q9650 ?


----------



## marsey99

quick question for you lovely peoples









a m8 from another boards has the ud3p and some ocz flex 1150 ram, now the ram works fine in his max formula and 1 stick at a time works fine in the ud3p in all slots but when he tries both it just fails post and loops. what do you think he should try?

mch would be my guess from what i have read already in here but anything else? also how much?

thanks alot guys


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andressergio* 
for sure they are mate how are you ?

great ppl around here

did you find a good Q9650 ?

doing good there friend.as to the Q9650
i have not found one yet.but still looking


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
quick question for you lovely peoples









a m8 from another boards has the ud3p and some ocz flex 1150 ram, now the ram works fine in his max formula and 1 stick at a time works fine in the ud3p in all slots but when he tries both it just fails post and loops. what do you think he should try?

mch would be my guess from what i have read already in here but anything else? also how much?

thanks alot guys









He can try MCH. Say about 1.28 to 1.30
Make sure he set's volts and timings manually.


----------



## marsey99

with you coming over here to this thread i guess that means i can stop reading xs forums and ask you questions direct









@andresergio was you ok to run pl 8 @ stock speeds with you ram high and how high was your fsb when you found dropping it to 9 stablised things?

nice 1 NG, ocz have got back to him and told him to up the mch and ich to 1.35v


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


He can try MCH. Say about 1.28 to 1.30
Make sure he set's volts and timings manually.



Oh man I'm glad you answered that question quick.

Now I know that when I get my new RAM for Christmas, I'll be able to get an answer really fast


----------



## f16-r1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


He can try MCH. Say about 1.28 to 1.30
Make sure he set's volts and timings manually.


yeah i am running into the same issue but its only since i updated bios to F-10f gunna update to F11 and see how it goes.. will let ya know more in a bit i have 1.34v MCH atm.

edit: nvm F-11 is for UD3R lol.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


with you coming over here to this thread i guess that means i can stop reading xs forums and ask you questions direct









@andresergio was you ok to run pl 8 @ stock speeds with you ram high and how high was your fsb when you found dropping it to 9 stablised things?

nice 1 NG, ocz have got back to him and told him to up the mch and ich to 1.35v


He shouldn't need to increase the ICH unless he is running more then two hard drives or a Raid array.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


@andresergio was you ok to run pl 8 @ stock speeds with you ram high and how high was your fsb when you found dropping it to 9 stablised things?


sup mate

never tried stock lol, im against stock lmao i can tell you that rams run awesome at 4500/1200 PL8 tight timmings...PL9 only used when going to 4700+, im only stable till 4500 over that i cant handle temps as i share the loop with my GTX285

Of course if you loosen timmings you can get more stable but if you have a UD3P you must use 1,4 i never use less and also depends on wich RAM and what revision of UD3P

Any questions just shoot mate

Cheers form South America
Sergio


----------



## DUNC4N

So far so good, at lower vcore than with my p5q.









Need faster ram...


----------



## f16-r1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


quick question for you lovely peoples









a m8 from another boards has the ud3p and some ocz flex 1150 ram, now the ram works fine in his max formula and 1 stick at a time works fine in the ud3p in all slots but when he tries both it just fails post and loops. what do you think he should try?

mch would be my guess from what i have read already in here but anything else? also how much?

thanks alot guys










i had that happen today lol checked each one of my sticks in memtest one turned out to be bad...


----------



## marsey99

so i think i has stablised 4ghz (500x8) but the performance sux, tried a few benchs and it was worse than the [email protected] after a couple of other tests i found my mem bandwidth is gash.

dropped it to stock to see if it was something to do with the fsb or anything like that and its even worse


















now it was the first time i tried anything on the ram as it worked flawlessly in the p35 and was pumping out upto 3 times that, i tried the nb strap, tighter timings and sub timings but some of the advanced setting in the drop down in the drop down i have no idea what they are.

so im stumped and i need sleep so if you have any ideas why my ram is so [email protected] i would be very grateful


----------



## f16-r1

Attachment 126276

pc is sitting near the window... i love cold weather.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
so i think i has stablised 4ghz (500x8) but the performance sux, tried a few benchs and it was worse than the [email protected] after a couple of other tests i found my mem bandwidth is gash.

dropped it to stock to see if it was something to do with the fsb or anything like that and its even worse


















now it was the first time i tried anything on the ram as it worked flawlessly in the p35 and was pumping out upto 3 times that, i tried the nb strap, tighter timings and sub timings but some of the advanced setting in the drop down in the drop down i have no idea what they are.

so im stumped and i need sleep so if you have any ideas why my ram is so [email protected] i would be very grateful









I believe it's your divider. Try it at 1:1 and see what happens


----------



## michintom

Anyone using a Q9550 hitting 4ghz on air?
I'm only at 3.74 and can't seem to get it any higher.


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
so i think i has stablised 4ghz (500x8) but the performance sux, tried a few benchs and it was worse than the [email protected] after a couple of other tests i found my mem bandwidth is gash.

dropped it to stock to see if it was something to do with the fsb or anything like that and its even worse


















now it was the first time i tried anything on the ram as it worked flawlessly in the p35 and was pumping out upto 3 times that, i tried the nb strap, tighter timings and sub timings but some of the advanced setting in the drop down in the drop down i have no idea what they are.

so im stumped and i need sleep so if you have any ideas why my ram is so [email protected] i would be very grateful









there is something definitely wrong there.should be getting 7K read/write/copy at stock settings.try a different version of everest,or try reinstalling it.what happen when you go intio the bios and load optimized default?try that and if it still come up at 3k try the reinstall of everest


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *f16-r1*


Attachment 126276

pc is sitting near the window... i love cold weather.


Nice temps bro.


----------



## Autox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *f16-r1*


Attachment 126276

pc is sitting near the window... i love cold weather.


you need to change your base line from Tjunction from from 95 to 100.

That would bump your temp up 5degrees. But regardless, nice temps.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michintom* 
Anyone using a Q9550 hitting 4ghz on air?
I'm only at 3.74 and can't seem to get it any higher.









Lots of folks are. Post your settings and we will make some suggestions.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Lots of folks are. Post your settings and we will make some suggestions.

Everything is left stock except the fsb was just raised to 440. Didn't have any problems at 440 but if I go any higher I'll get the BSOD.


----------



## DaClownie

Need to bump your voltages...

Try raising your VCore 1 notch and putting the FSB at 445. I imagine it'll boot


----------



## computerfreak09

hi guys
one day ima be getting this motherboard(i was convinced by the results and reviews and the 4 TIME winner of Customer Choice award(4 times?!?!?!) on newegg...and damn it is a AMAZING price for something like this!!!

anyways,ive seen the overclocking settings and.....im confused














im used to the evga 750i sli ftw bios







and i didnt noe gigabyte would have such more features(i heard there are VERY dangerous ones too,can anyone point me to some settings NOT to adjust?i dont wanna kill anything)

but anyways im a noob at their BIOs,especially with the UD3P one

can anyone tell me what settings to adjust for overclocking? and what NOT to adjust?(the dangerous ones)so that i dont kill anything as i dont feel like spending 100+ dollars for a replacement

btw my specs are in the bottom


----------



## Dilyn

The vcore can be set above 2v. So don't do that









I haven't found any real dangerous ones... But there's always the risk of over volting anything in these BIOS. It's dangerous to boost the volts TOO much. But the same can be said for any BIOS, eh?

Really you just need to use the FSB, vcore, multiplier, and the RAM timings... Other voltages will need to be adjusted, of course, but I can't think of any off the top of my head at the moment.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Becareful with f10f i flashed to it and then my 8800gt kept saying not enugh resources to work disable some other devices then after a few reboots the entire bios showed up corupt and it auto recoverd to f10e i had install previously everything working fine again with it.


----------



## computerfreak09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


The vcore can be set above 2v. So don't do that









I haven't found any real dangerous ones... But there's always the risk of over volting anything in these BIOS. It's dangerous to boost the volts TOO much. But the same can be said for any BIOS, eh?

Really you just need to use the FSB, vcore, multiplier, and the RAM timings... *Other voltages will need to be adjusted*, of course, but I can't think of any off the top of my head at the moment.


thanks man

can anyone tell me what other voltages i need to adjust,ima try to go 4.0ghz as well


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Anyone checking the WR Database should do so with caution atm. It's been cracked and the director is fixing it, but someone keeps hacking.

If your security is up to date (most likely is), you will get a denial of access with a listing as an 'Attack Site'.

It is being fixed periodically. Thought I'd mention it in case.


----------



## SgtHop

I noticed that, thought it was just a false alarm. I didn't get any attacks off it, Firefox is what came up with the warning, not my AV...


----------



## marsey99

1:1 gets me a couple of hundred more mb/s but not as much as i would expect.

my first thought was everest as i was running 4.6 so i removed it and put 5.3 on which still gave me these piss poor results








settings look ok to me as they are as spd but i dont know if i have missed something vital in the bios or what.










i think my tref was higher on the p35 but im not 100%


----------



## Burn

I cannot for the life of me get this board to boot a USB flash drive! Help! I've enabled legacy storage support, and put it at the top of the boot list. But when it comes up, it either skips it, or says "A disk read error occurred". Any ideas? Has anyone gotten a flash drive to boot off this board?


----------



## marsey99

i havent but have you tried setting floppy as type 3?


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I noticed that, thought it was just a false alarm. I didn't get any attacks off it, Firefox is what came up with the warning, not my AV...

Firefox is doing a nice job with that warning. I emailed the Director and he gave me the info; got rid of the codes, got hacked again. Lovely stuff...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burn* 
I cannot for the life of me get this board to boot a USB flash drive! Help! I've enabled legacy storage support, and put it at the top of the boot list. But when it comes up, it either skips it, or says "A disk read error occurred". Any ideas? Has anyone gotten a flash drive to boot off this board?

I have booted from a flash. Maybe the way you formatted the drive.
I would reformat the drive and reinstall the software, then try booting again.


----------



## Burn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I have booted from a flash. Maybe the way you formatted the drive.
I would reformat the drive and reinstall the software, then try booting again.

I confirmed the drive is bootable by plugging it into my laptop, and it boots fine! But I get " A disk read error has occurred\\Press CTRL-Alt-Del to restart" message. So I know that it's finding the drive but it's not reading it properly?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burn* 
I confirmed the drive is bootable by plugging it into my laptop, and it boots fine! But I get " A disk read error has occurred\\Press CTRL-Alt-Del to restart" message. So I know that it's finding the drive but it's not reading it properly?

I'm stumped then, it sounds like you are doing it correctly. Are you trying to flash the BIOS?
When all else fails, I do the Fonze thump to my PC and it works 50% of the time every time.


----------



## Burn

I wish I was that slick.

Anyway, I'm trying to boot off the drive to install Win7- the loading screens come up on the laptop but all I get is that error on the UD3P.


----------



## Dilyn

Ya I've got the same issue. Trying to boot from my flash drive to run a copy of Linux that I installed on it (yay susestudio







). Won't boot for me, although it works just fine on my server.

No idea what the problem could be, though


----------



## NoGuru

Anybody want to make a suggestion here watch out. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post7440887


----------



## Dilyn

I defended you









You made a great point, and then he got totally shunted on his XD

Why would you recommend an AMD when he says that he wants a Core 2 Duo. Doesn't that automatically mean that he wants Intel, not AMD?? :|

But I can't wait till I get my hands on my DDR2 RAM this Christmas. When I get a new board for DDR3, I'll make a fortune from that stuff


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah he was just being stupid. Thanks for the back up. reps


----------



## radaja

yep i agree.the OP asked for c2d and ddr2.


----------



## ACHILEE5

I got there a bit late








But did recommend a UD3 sort of


----------



## NoGuru

Hey guy's coming to ya from the hunting woods on my Blackberry. This thing is amazing. I think I may find a way to OC it. If only it had a P45 chipset.


----------



## ACHILEE5

You're coming through a bit faint


----------



## marsey99

dead in here









im still looking for a sollution to this mem issue, ocz say everything looks right and gb havent even read my mail yet asking them about it


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


dead in here









im still looking for a sollution to this mem issue, ocz say everything looks right and gb havent even read my mail yet asking them about it










Post your ram specs. Have you tried OC'ing it?
Might find out more in the Ram section. Alcoma Andy hangs out there. He is a Ram expert.


----------



## lowkickqop

My bios vcore is 1.32 vcore. In CPU-Z it shows 1.29. Is there a pencil v droop mod for this board. LLC is enabled.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


My bios vcore is 1.32 vcore. In CPU-Z it shows 1.29. Is there a pencil v droop mod for this board. LLC is enabled.


Nope,there is no pencil mod--not a bad droop -sorta in the normal range


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


My bios vcore is 1.32 vcore. In CPU-Z it shows 1.29. Is there a pencil v droop mod for this board. LLC is enabled.


You are actually better of disabling LLC, so you need a tad less voltage for the same overclock.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy*


You are actually better of disabling LLC, so you need a tad less voltage for the same overclock.


Maybe for some folks,but with LLC disabled I need more voltage for the same overclock


----------



## DUNC4N

I wouldn't sweat that, so long as it doesn't change too much under load.


----------



## almighty15

What's the highest FSB a UD3P has got with a 45nm dualie?


----------



## radaja

ive gotten as high as 556fsb with mine.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
ive gotten as high as 556fsb with mine.









Not bad, got 630fsb out of mine and I was hardly trying









Highest for my board seems seems to be 665fsb on _*NOTHING BUT AIR COOLING*_









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=384142


----------



## radaja

very nice.i really think i need to get me
a EP45-Extreme.with my E8400 i bet i could
really have some fsb fun.my UD3P doesnt like going
over 545fsb using 1:1 for some reason.


----------



## NoGuru

At a 1:1 I have hit 555, but I have a few tricks up my sleeve for when I start benching again.


----------



## Dilyn

My PC won't boot UNLESS there's a 1:1 ratio methinks


----------



## radaja

please share these sleeved tricks









with my four different boards that ive had
they all had different memory quirks.my first
UD3P was the best,i could do 560fsb using 1:1
and 557fsb using 5:6.but when it died my replacement
board had issues with the 5:6 divider.then my UD3R
had issues using the 5:6 when i manually set the strap
to 333 and used 2.40B for 5:6.but if i left the strap on
auto it would boot up fine using 5:6.this UD3P works great
with the 333 strap and 2.40B above 550fsb but using the
400 or 333 strap with the 1:1 above 445fsb no boot.


----------



## NoGuru

I got this info from another post I think it was CL3 that said......
Its all in the NB...so you have to watch your overall latency, if you wish to push further with FSB. ie- relax tRRD to 13-15 for starters, and keep other 'memory optimizing' settings disabled. Its not the best for timed benching...but to get the CPU faster...moar FSB is the answer....so its a trade off, until "you" figure out the stable latency range at your 'new' FSB limit. __________________


----------



## radaja

yea ive tried setting the PL higher than what auto sets by two notches and still
no luck.yea each board is different with how the NB behaves and whats needed
to get them to do what you want.ive only had this board for about 1 1/2 weeks
so i still have to tweak it and find what it likes,and when myQ9650 gets here i'll 
have to start over.


----------



## gnolnats

Is there somewhere that lists all BIOS revisions? The gigabyte website only offers something called FA and FB BIOS versions and it's not the BIOS file, it's some exe file that generates 3 files: autoexec.bat, flashspi.exe, and either a *.fb or *.fa file. The file linked to on the first page of this thread is *.f9l (*.F9L is what I think it is, maybe not) so what type of file do I need to put on my fat32 flashdrive to flash using Q-Flash?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gnolnats* 
Is there somewhere that lists all BIOS revisions? The gigabyte website only offers something called FA and FB BIOS versions and it's not the BIOS file, it's some exe file that generates 3 files: autoexec.bat, flashspi.exe, and either a *.fb or *.fa file. The file linked to on the first page of this thread is *.f9l (*.F9L is what I think it is, maybe not) so what type of file do I need to put on my fat32 flashdrive to flash using Q-Flash?

Here you go http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/


----------



## gnolnats

What's the difference between these?
GA-EP45-UD3P - F10f
GA-EP45-UD3P (1.6) - FDa

What about this file that I got from the gigabyte website?
p45ud3p2.fb

What's the key to the naming convention? I don't get it.

I just got the board and it's labeled as rev 1.6 on the box, so should I need to flash to get my Q9650 going or to oc it better? That's all I really need to know at this point, before I tear down my system to replace boards.

Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## NoGuru

Rev 1.6 is the newer version of the board, and you probably don't need to flash it.
Just install the chip and go in to BIOS and load optimized defaults and your good to go.


----------



## radaja

*gnolnats* the EXE bios files from the gigabyte site that have the three
files inside,you just need to use these ones pictured below on the usb drive when
using Q-flash with in the bios.just make sure your not OCed
and you use just rev1.6 bios files.


----------



## gnolnats

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


*gnolnats* the EXE bios files from the gigabyte site that have the three
files inside,you just need to use these ones pictured below on the usb drive when 
using Q-flash with in the bios.just make sure your not OCed
and you use just rev1.6 bios files.










Thanks for the pic. So, I need to put all of these files on the usb flashdrive? Or just the 3 files generated by the exe? The file extension seems to be the BIOS revision, correct? The flash drive is bootable, if that matters. Hopefully it will have a current BIOS rev already on the board.

This seems much harder than Asus ezflash.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gnolnats*


Thanks for the pic. *So, I need to put all of these files on the usb flashdrive? * Or just the 3 files generated by the exe? The file extension seems to be the BIOS revision, correct? The flash drive is bootable, if that matters. Hopefully it will have a current BIOS rev already on the board.

This seems much harder than Asus ezflash.


They are all the different bios updates for the UD3P!
And you just need one









What bios do you have at the mo?


----------



## gnolnats

I haven't installed it yet, I was downloading win7. It looks like this will have to be a project for next saturday because I have to go out of town for the weekend.

Thanks for the help. To be continued...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Unless the newer bios updates are improvements, on the bios you're running. I would not bother updating.
I have stayed with F9 on my UD3R, and will only update if the make one that improves how it works!
Cause, in this case I believe "if it ain't broken, don't fix it"








AC


----------



## BIGWORM

I have a question about my board (UD3R). I'm trying to modify my multi/fsb from 8x500 to 7.5x533, but when I do, Windows 7 64-bit RTM fails to recognize my graphics card. What's wrong with that?


----------



## grishkathefool

Worm, when you do this are you just making changes to the MIT page or are you making global BIOS changes first then modifying the MIT page? What I am getting at is this, is there a chance that you are some how changing the PCI settings or the VGA settings in Peripherals, accidentally?


----------



## BIGWORM

Nope, just solely trying to make changes in the MIT.

Through tinkering, I found that if I up the FSB over 500MHz, Win7 won't recognize my card, no matter what multi I have.


----------



## grishkathefool

That is interesting. Unfortunately, WIN7 is so new that there probably isn't a Known Issue to be found about bumping FSB and how it impacts WIN7's ability to see hardware.

Try asking again in the Windows Forum here at OCN?


----------



## Ghostleader

Hi guys, I gave that SLI hack a shot on my Gigabyte EP45-UD3P.

Hardware used, Gigabyte EP45-UD3P / E8600 / 2x2 OCZ Blade PC-9600 / XFX 9800GTX Black Edition

E8600 @ 500 4,0, 2x2 OCZ Blade PC-9600 @ 1200 555 15 tRD 8

HereÂ´s how I did it.

1 - Install Win7 RC x64.
2 - Install System and 191.07 Win7 x64 (WHQL) drivers.
3 - Disable UAC.
4 - Restart.
5 - Run SLI String Installer v1.81 as Admin select ASUS certificate.
6 - Run HAL Mod 0.9a as Admin

(Check out this for more info, Activating NVIDIA SLI on all motherboards, detailed HOW-TO )

*Reboot, and we have a SLI capable system*









*Enable SLI*









*Some benchmark comparision between single card and SLI*

*Single*









*SLI*









*Single*









*SLI*









*Single*









*SLI*









*Single*









*SLI*









*Single*









*SLI*









*Single*









*SLI*









*Single*









*SLI*









*Single*









*SLI*









That was it, pretty good scaling for a couple of old 9800GTX I most say.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Not bad, got 630fsb out of mine and I was hardly trying









Highest for my board seems seems to be 665fsb on_* NOTHING BUT AIR COOLING*_









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=384142



Rep +

That is quite incredible. What would you put that down to?


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


very nice.i really think i need to get me
a EP45-Extreme.with my E8400 i bet i could
really have some fsb fun.my UD3P doesnt like going 
over 545fsb using 1:1 for some reason.



Agreed; really like to know what that reason is. I thought the UD3P DDR2s clocked higher, so maybe the high FSB doesn't translate into a higher OC, or does it??


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Here's one for references. It's not very scientific, but neither was setting my references to Auto as that seemed to be all that worked.

I can't push my rig atm for various reasons. In any case, had to try this just to see.

Since I was previously using Auto references and everyone's seem quite different with this board, I looked into a little further. Anyway, I read somewhere the obvious that an increase in FSB will raise your references too and potentially limit you. So, since no other #'s worked, I put them both on 'Normal', rather than Auto.

My RAM has had it atm and I couldn't get anywhere prior to doing this, but it really helped. Got back to my highest OC (just). I'm guessing the 'Normal' would need to be changed at some pt, but thought it an interesting enough difference in performance to POST.

Anyone have an input?


----------



## grishkathefool

Way to go Ghostleader. I am interested in this option for myself. However, I am cautious and waiting to see how this hack impacts other aspects of the rig. For instance, what happens if you have to upgrade the BIOS.

I guess this is a software SLI?

BlueDevil has a thread where he is looking into doing this, but I think you beat him to the punch.

+rep


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Would have thought you if anyone would have some ideas regarding references.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
Here's one for references. It's not very scientific, but neither was setting my references to Auto as that seemed to be all that worked.

I can't push my rig atm for various reasons. In any case, had to try this just to see.

Since I was previously using Auto references and everyone's seem quite different with this board, I looked into a little further. Anyway, I read somewhere the obvious that an increase in FSB will raise your references too and potentially limit you. So, since no other #'s worked, I put them both on 'Normal', rather than Auto.

My RAM has had it atm and I couldn't get anywhere prior to doing this, but it really helped. Got back to my highest OC (just). I'm guessing the 'Normal' would need to be changed at some pt, but thought it an interesting enough difference in performance to POST.

Anyone have an input?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
Would have thought you if anyone would have some ideas regarding references.


I am not entirely sure what your question is. Perhaps if you post your settings relevant to the issue, starting with memory straps through the voltages? I will certainly try to help. Also, here is the link for Lsdmeasap's guide to using refs.

I will be gone most of the afternoon, but will look for your reply when I get back this evening.


----------



## marsey99

from what i understand about the sli, it tricks the drivers into thinking any intel board is a x58 with the sli thing in the bios from within the os and seeing as a xfire board works much like a sli board it works fine









i spent this afternoon swapping mobos bakc to my p35 to see what i am losing with my ram and its gone from this in the p35








to this in the p45









i deffinatly think somethings amiss


----------



## Lord Xeb

When I upgrade my UD3R to a UD3P, will I have to reinstall all my drivers?

I know I will have to reconfigure my bios and stuff but will my drivers need to be redone?


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


Rep +

That is quite incredible. What would you put that down to?


Cooling and just better components....

12 Phase power for the CPU

2 Phase power for the Memory

2 Phase power the NB

UD3P is good but remember that the EP45 Extreme is there flagship P45 board


----------



## lowkickqop

Thought i'd share my overclock. I am finally happy with it after a long time. It passed over 12 hours in prime.

Got it stable at 4.0Ghz at 1.26 Volts

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=787612


----------



## soloz2

what's the best settings for sleep? I have my PC set to sleep after being inactive for about an hour, and it typically does sleep (sometimes it doesn't, which isn't too big of a deal) But when I press a keyboard key to wake it up I get a long beep. It seems to wake up fine and I don't receive any error messages, just wondering what the beep means and if I can fix it.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lowkickqop* 
Thought i'd share my overclock. I am finally happy with it after a long time. It passed over 12 hours in prime.

Got it stable at 4.0Ghz at 1.26 Volts

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=787612

Good Job, lowkick, now keep on tinkering. Curious, CPUz shows 1.26vCore, what is it set to in your BIOS?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
what's the best settings for sleep? I have my PC set to sleep after being inactive for about an hour, and it typically does sleep (sometimes it doesn't, which isn't too big of a deal) But when I press a keyboard key to wake it up I get a long beep. It seems to wake up fine and I don't receive any error messages, just wondering what the beep means and if I can fix it.

I don't know, mine never sleeps. I keep it up and folding when I am not on it. But, even before I started folding, I never used Sleep... too paranoid about the old XP Hibernation bug to go that way.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Cooling and just better components....

12 Phase power for the CPU

2 Phase power for the Memory

2 Phase power the NB

UD3P is good but remember that the EP45 Extreme is there flagship P45 board











Cool,

I originally thought so and it looks to be a nicer board, but I understood the UD3P OC'd better.

So, what was your top OC?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


from what i understand about the sli, it tricks the drivers into thinking any intel board is a x58 with the sli thing in the bios from within the os and seeing as a xfire board works much like a sli board it works fine









i spent this afternoon swapping mobos bakc to my p35 to see what i am losing with my ram and its gone from this in the p35








to this in the p45









i deffinatly think somethings amiss










Something is definitely wrong there.

Here is a pic of my rig at 400x7.5, the closest thing I could find to match your images.









I know that your have a C2Q and I have a C2D, but the numbers should be close enough to confirm that you have something wrong.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I am not entirely sure what your question is. Perhaps if you post your settings relevant to the issue, starting with memory straps through the voltages? I will certainly try to help. Also, here is the link for Lsdmeasap's guide to using refs.

I will be gone most of the afternoon, but will look for your reply when I get back this evening.



Ok cheers + Rep for the guide etc.

As I wrote a while back, my MIT doesn't look much and is strange in that most values are set at Auto. This is however, after trying many different variations recommended and personally thought applicable (without success).

The question relating to references may be cleared up by the link you gave me - thanks.

MIT on its way.


----------



## Bazmecc

@ marsey99

can you post a screenshot showing these settings in Everest:

Motherboard-> chipset

I wanna see what timings it's using


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

No longer applicable. Still works along with more specific settings.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 

Cool,

I originally thought so and it looks to be a nicer board, but I understood the UD3P OC'd better.

So, what was your top OC?

As I said 630FSB is the most I have got with this chip, I'm sure with a golden 45nm Dual it'll go even higher.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
As I said 630FSB is the most I have got with this chip, I'm sure with a golden 45nm Dual it'll go even higher.

Yes mate, I was actually referring to your CPU OC - 630 x ?

Wasn't in your link so....


----------



## lowkickqop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Good Job, lowkick, now keep on tinkering. Curious, CPUz shows 1.26vCore, what is it set to in your BIOS?

I don't know, mine never sleeps. I keep it up and folding when I am not on it. But, even before I started folding, I never used Sleep... too paranoid about the old XP Hibernation bug to go that way.

I think i've had enough tinkering for now. I've got it stable. That's good for me.


----------



## marsey99

@gariska

i know, if anything i was expecting the p45 to give an improvement to the memory's bandwidth over the older chipset.

@baz










i hope you can see somthing there that will get my mb/s back to something like m8 as i am at a loss as to why its dropped so much, its crippling my system


----------



## Bazmecc

hmm..the timings look pretty much the same as mine...I'm guessing some kind of incompatibility...

you've run Memtest on them with the new Mobo right?


----------



## marsey99

i let it run for half an hour when i first put it together but i was in a rush to see how far i could get my cpu, overclocking is an addiction









it was ok but i know i should give it a longer run. if it then throws up any errors i would put money on the board as the sticks have passed hours in the p35 @ddr1066.

as it stands right now im running the p35 as i havent had much time to put the p45 back in yet, im hoping to get some free time wed night.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedfreak*

>>>>>> Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: 540
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: 100
C.I.A.2 ..............................: Disabled

*********** DRAM Performance Control *********** 
Performance Enhance...................: Turbo
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: 400
System Memory Multiplier .............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 1080
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: Manual

>>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................: 5
tRCD .................................: 5
tRP...................................: 5
tRAS..................................: 15

>>>>>> Advanced Timing Control........: [Press Enter]
tRRD..................................: Auto
tWTR..................................: Auto
tWR...................................: Auto
tRFC..................................: 48
tRTP..................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ...................: 2

>>>>>> Channel A Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: 6 Auto Set manually to 7-9

>>>>>> Channel A Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: Auto (or 1 notch above RAM)<---Set this to 1066MHz

>>>>>> Channel B Timing Settings......: [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value....................: 6 AutoSet manually to 7-9

>>>>>> Channel B Driving Settings.....: [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile..............: Auto (or 1 notch above RAM)<---Set this to 1066MHz

********* Motherboard Voltage Control *********
-----------------------------------------------
>>>>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: Disabled
CPU Vcore.............................: 1.66V
CPU Termination.......................: 1.62V
CPU PLL...............................: Auto or 1.65V
CPU Reference.........................: Auto or Normal

>>>>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core..............................: Auto
MCH Reference.........................: Auto or Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref..........................: Normal
ICH I/O...............................: Normal
ICH Core..............................: Normal
>>>>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage..........................: 2.1800V
DRAM Termination......................: Auto
Channel A Reference...................: Auto
Channel B Reference...................: Auto


HOLY COW! 1.66vCore? I am going to start by saying that you have enormous Cahones. Here is my 533x8.5

Quote:



CPU = Model E8400
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = Gskill PC2-8500 8GB

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: .5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4531MHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 533MHz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066MHz
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 7
tRCD .............................................: 7
tRP............................................... ..: 7
tRAS.............................................. : 20

Advanced Timing Control
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.425
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.3
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.5
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: .76

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.34
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: .70
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: .90
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.5
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.0
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............:
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:


Of course, we have different CPUs and someone like dennyb might have more pertinent advise for you. A few fine points.

I never use Turbo for Performance Enhance.
Your vCore and vTerm are WAY above Max Safe voltage.

After you have read through Lsd's article, let me know what you think. I got to run for the while, but I will check back later.


----------



## radaja

using the 400 strap and 2.00D the lowest static tRead value you set
above 500fsb is 9.but if you can run your memory at cas 4,then tRead can 
be set to 8.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
using the 400 strap and 2.00D the lowest static tRead value you set
above 500fsb is 9.but if you can run your memory at cas 4,then tRead can
be set to 8.

I was going to make note of this too, but there is just so much there to talk about... I noticed that he has it set to AUTO, so it is the BIOS that gave his RAM a tRead of 6. I agree that you *(speedfreak)* should set it at 8 or 9.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I was going to make note of this too, but there is just so much there to talk about... I noticed that he has it set to AUTO, so it is the BIOS that gave his RAM a tRead of 6. I agree that you *(speedfreak)* should set it at 8 or 9.

Thanks and that's good to know guys. I couldn't find any useful info for the RAM up until now, but knew it was playing a large role. The Driver Strength Profile I've played around with; just something I read on xtremesystems recommending that notch higher (OC 1200). My 1066's could handle it, but not the 1100's.

The high voltage and settings is only for benching, which is the only time I OC. I think Denny's the same, but our boards are completely different. He hit 1.72v at one stage and my board won't even go that high. 1.68 is about the limit. None of my specs work on his board and what I know of his don't work on mine with the exception of the.03-.04 difference in vcore and Term, plus the 100MHz PCI E Frequency etc. Plus LLC works better on his board getting higher clocks with less voltage from what I understand, which is the 1st I've seen of that (aside from lower v OCs).

Turbo for Performance Enhance is something I've played around with. I figured Standard was probably better for stability, but didn't notice much if any difference. I'll have to adjust the other settings and see.

MCH on Auto is strange I know. Closest I got was Sergio's recommendation of 1.4v, but as in other settings, it only took me so far. All in all, 4.86GHz with the settings I have is pretty remarkable to me. Seems like throwing loads of volts and hoping for the best, but I promise you it wasn't. Just the settings that worked best so far...

Well, just reseated my CPU and temps are where they should be, so that's good. short bursts of high voltage doesn't seem to have done any noticeable harm (so far







).

I'll get onto that article and make some changes to see what happens as time permits.

Thanks for the help and reps.


----------



## TheGreenThing

here is my 525x8.5 setting... its kind'a running on high voltages... any recommendation/advices to lower them?

ive tested this for 1 hrs orthos stable


----------



## BradleyW

Hey everyone. Just calling in. I have not been on OCN for a month or two. I signed in and ACHILEE5 sent me a PM. He was concerned towards me due to my absence so i am just poking my head through the door to say hey!

Good to see you all again.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Hey everyone. Just calling in. I have not been on OCN for a month or two. I signed in and ACHILEE5 sent me a PM. He was concerned towards me due to my absence so i am just poking my head through the door to say hey!

Good to see you all again.


good to see you as well--we have been wondering about you


----------



## TheGreenThing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*











here is my 525x8.5 setting... its kind'a running on high voltages... any recommendation/advices to lower them?

ive tested this for 1 hrs orthos stable



its not stable!
ive ran 4 hrs stability test and it crashed on me!

how can i improve stability? pls advice


----------



## TheGreenThing

bump


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing* 
its not stable!
ive ran 4 hrs stability test and it crashed on me!

how can i improve stability? pls advice


Raise the term to 1.38 and raise the MCH Core to 1.34---that may allow you to lower the V-core a few notches


----------



## TheGreenThing

but raising the mch core will result a high heat dissipation in the NB Heatsink which is unbearable to touch for 5 sec ?


----------



## TheGreenThing

bump


----------



## Bazmecc

you could do what I do...I have a stock Intel CPU fan resting upside-down on the video card right under the NB heatsink...I have one of the fan clips under the 2 capacitors, so it stays in place and it's plugged into a 4-pin fan header...using Speedfan to let it change speed with CPU temp...keeps it a lot cooler


----------



## TheGreenThing

i dont get it.. a sample picture will help alot... thanks


----------



## Bazmecc

here you go...first time uploading one of my pics, hope it's good


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
Thanks and that's good to know guys. I couldn't find any useful info for the RAM up until now, but knew it was playing a large role. The Driver Strength Profile I've played around with; just something I read on xtremesystems recommending that notch higher (OC 1200). My 1066's could handle it, but not the 1100's.

The high voltage and settings is only for benching, which is the only time I OC. I think Denny's the same, but our boards are completely different. He hit 1.72v at one stage and my board won't even go that high. 1.68 is about the limit. None of my specs work on his board and what I know of his don't work on mine with the exception of the.03-.04 difference in vcore and Term, plus the 100MHz PCI E Frequency etc. Plus LLC works better on his board getting higher clocks with less voltage from what I understand, which is the 1st I've seen of that.

Turbo for Performance Enhance is something I've played around with. I figured Standard was probably better for stability, but didn't notice much if any difference. I'll have to adjust the other settings and see.

MCH on Auto is strange I know. Closest I got was Sergio's recommendation of 1.4v, but as in other settings, it only took me so far. All in all, 4.86GHz with the settings I have is pretty remarkable to me. Seems like throwing loads of volts and hoping for the best, but I promise you it wasn't. Just the settings that worked best so far...

Well, just reseated my CPU and temps are where they should be, so that's good. short bursts of high voltage doesn't seem to have done any noticeable harm (so far







).

I'll get onto that article and make some changes to see what happens as time permits.

Thanks for the help and reps.

Speedfreak, if you are already at 4.8GHz with a q9xxx I don't know that I can help you out, lol. You have beaten my best by quite a lot.

Oh, and *HI BRADLEY!!!*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing* 
bump

Hey and welcome GreenThing. First off, the TOS here at OCN prohibits bumping within 24 hours. Sorry just wanted to share that with you.

As for your over clocking, grab a copy of the MIT from my sig. Fill it out and Post it as a Quote so I can see your settings in full. Also, in my sig is a link to my BIOS settings for Stable and Untested overclocks that I have done with my E8400.

Look forward to seeing your numbers.


----------



## BradleyW

hey grishka. Good to see you again.


----------



## NoGuru

Good to see ya back Brad.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


hey grishka. Good to see you again.


Hey Brad.
How's you (and the UD3P)









I just got two SSDs for the sig rig


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Good to see ya back Brad.


Hey NoGuru, good to see you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hey Brad.
How's you (and the UD3P)








I just got two SSDs for the sig rig










I got your PM. Thank you for your concern. Everything is fine and the UD3P is in good shape. Nice move on the SSD's! How are games playing?

Good to see you all!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Hey NoGuru, good to see you.

I got your PM. Thank you for your concern. Everything is fine and the UD3P is in good shape. Nice move on the SSD's! How are games playing?

Good to see you all!

At the mo, I'm having problems with raid0








I am getting better speeds in *non-raid*









Non-raid!









Raid0?


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Speedfreak, if you are already at 4.8GHz with a q9xxx I don't know that I can help you out, lol. You have beaten my best by quite a lot.



You already did Grish and we can always do better, but it's somewhat difficult when my board doesn't generally 'behave' as do others. RAM and references seem to be the areas to look at predominantly.

On that note, what would you (or anyone else) say would be the best monitoring tools for NB, GTL references etc on this mobo? My current board reporting is virtually all inaccurate, but I'd like to know for when I get that sorted. Some use Easy Tune, but I've read it's not esp accurate...

Cheers...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


At the mo, I'm having problems with raid0








I am getting better speeds in* non-raid *









Non-raid!









Raid0?










Try a different raid 0 strap size. If you still cannot get your results as they should be, either run in raid 0 and put up with it or dont run raid at all. Either way, the hdd's are running fast enough to pull out game data without lagging.


----------



## Burn

4Ghz stable...thoughts?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burn* 
4Ghz stable...thoughts?

Not bad. Keep it up and watch the temps at all times.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
You already did Grish and we can always do better, but it's somewhat difficult when my board doesn't generally 'behave' as do others. RAM and references seem to be the areas to look at predominantly.

On that note, what would you (or anyone else) say would be the best monitoring tools for NB, GTL references etc on this mobo? My current board reporting is virtually all inaccurate, but I'd like to know for when I get that sorted. Some use Easy Tune, but I've read it's not esp accurate...

Cheers...

Are you saying that ET6 reports different voltages than what is loaded in BIOS? I have not heard of that problem before-my ET6 reports BIOS settings accurately,but is not useful as far as overclocking.

My 1066 G-Skill Ram is ok. You have stated that your 1066 and 1100 ram is bad. It seems like either set would accomodate a FSB of 540/550

My reference numbers don't hold up past 4200MHz,so I use "normal"as I can't find a # that works.

As far as High FSB benches,when you are clocking the speeds we have reached,it is a coin flip as to whether the board and or the chip will go higher. I am hesitant to even try for more--------unless you make me









I wish you well. You are a tough competitor


----------



## TheGreenThing

Quote:

guys pls help me, im having a trouble getting my E8400 @ 4500 (500x9) pls help me.. my E8400 wont stable... i think the VCORE should be atleast @ 1.45V (1.42 cpuz)

pls recommend...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*


4Ghz stable...thoughts?


I disable EIST, but that's me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*












PLL is too high.
Term is a little low.
Vcore is a little high.
MCH is a little low.


----------



## BradleyW

I think the mch core is fine. He could try 1.29 however. The PLL is at 1.6? Why? Needs to be way down to around 1.45 and the vocre might need a slight decrease. Term needs to be at 1.44 at a guess. The term and pLL predictions made by me ae based on that current vcore.


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*












since your running 2x2GB of ram i would
i would set the MCH to 1.34v-1.38v.this
is what i use for 500fsb-545fsb with my E8400

>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: [enabled]
CPU Vcore..............1.23750V........: [1.356v] you will need what ever your cpu needs
CPU Termination........1.200V.........: [1.28v]
CPU PLL................1.500V............: [1.57] 
CPU Reference..........0.760V.........: [normal]set what has been working for you
>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100V............: [1.38v] 
MCH Reference..........0.760V.........: [0.750v]set what has been working for you
MCH/DRAM Reference...0.900V.....: [normal]
ICH I/O................1.500V...............: [normal]
ICH Core...............1.100V.............: [normal]
>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800V...........: [2.20v] set what your ram needs
DRAM Termination.......0.900V.........: [normal]
Channel A Reference....0.900V.........: [normal]
Channel B Reference....0.900V.........: [normal]

hope this helps


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


On that note, what would you (or anyone else) say would be the best monitoring tools for NB, GTL references etc on this mobo? My current board reporting is virtually all inaccurate, but I'd like to know for when I get that sorted. Some use Easy Tune, but I've read it's not esp accurate...

Cheers...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Are you saying that ET6 reports different voltages than what is loaded in BIOS? I have not heard of that problem before-my ET6 reports BIOS settings accurately,but is not useful as far as overclocking.


I was going to say that ET6 is ONLY going to show you what the BIOS is set at and what the VID is. As for actually monitoring, I think Everest can show you NB, but nothing I am aware of shows GTL (MCH).

I just checked Everest, my version is Ultimate, it doesn't show NB or GTL, sorry.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*

4Ghz stable...thoughts?


Stable how? You didn't run Prime very long there bro.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*












I agree with Guru. Your PLL is way too high for 525x8.5. Your MCH looks right for 4GB. Your term is good too, maybe. Your vCore might be a tad high too. Thing is, it looks like you did 5 hours of OCCT, which shows stability for the CPU. Now run some Linpacks, say 20 passes or so on Large to test your MCH. What I am saying is you might be stable but be able to drop a setting or two and maintain stability.

Here are my settings for 533x8.5. Keep in mind, I have 8GB of RAM, so my MCH needs to be a bit higher than yours. Also, I adjusted my MCH Ref. I don't recommend you do that till you read and learn how. Here is the thread I learned about MCH Refs from.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *533x8.5*

CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.425
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.3
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.5
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: .76

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.34
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: .70
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: .90
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.5
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.0


----------



## NoGuru

Almost forgot about this little program that is supposed to read MCH temp without prob. It is in Russian but you can still read temps.

Edit: Never mind I can't seem to upload it. But Google MCH temp and you will find it.


----------



## B7ADE

I tried that actually, it showed that it was <50, so I took the minimum temp to 1 and its showing <1, and I was like uhhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Are you saying that ET6 reports different voltages than what is loaded in BIOS? I have not heard of that problem before-my ET6 reports BIOS settings accurately,but is not useful as far as overclocking.



It was actually on TweakTown from LSD, but my board reporting has been all over the place since day one, so any software I use atm is going to be off anyway.

My 1066 G-Skill Ram is ok. You have stated that your 1066 and 1100 ram is bad. It seems like either set would accommodate a FSB of 540/550

My RAM did do the job before, but has been failing for a while along with my results. Anyway, I had (appropriately) saved *Lord Xeb's '**Newbie' Guide to Overclocking Intel Processors* and found this:

DDR2 533 â€" Max FSB: 266.5
DDR2 667 â€" Max FSB: 333.5
DDR2 800 â€" Max FSB: 400
DDR2 900 â€" Max FSB: 450
DDR2 1000 â€" Max FSB: 500
DDR2 1066 â€" Max FSB: 533
DDR2 1200 â€" Max FSB: 600

which seems to be about right. So, either I OC my RAM for a higher FSB (can't anymore), hurry up and RMA the set with a receipt







or seek out the almighty G.Skill 1200's.

My reference numbers don't hold up past 4200MHz,so I use "normal"as I can't find a # that works.

Yes, I stumbled on that and thought it had been incorrect, but the results were better/smoother at higher OC's. Good to know I wasn't dreaming...

As far as High FSB benches,when you are clocking the speeds we have reached,it is a coin flip as to whether the board and or the chip will go higher. I am hesitant to even try for more--------unless you make me









LOL - at least the WR Database is down for a while. In the meantime, I at least managed a lv 4GHz OC. I figured if I can't get leapfrog you at the high end, may as well go down low (for as long as it lasts







). Had LLC on btw







Works well down low...

I wish you well. You are a tough competitor









Nah, just hard on myself. Well, ok; maybe a bit and back at ya dennyb









Thanks to the other replies; mucho gracias...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


As far as High FSB benches,when you are clocking the speeds we have reached,it is a coin flip as to whether the board and or the chip will go higher. I am hesitant to even try for more--------unless you make me








LOL - at least the WR Database is down for a while. In the meantime, I at least managed a lv 4GHz OC. I figured if I can't get leapfrog you at the high end, may as well go down low (for as long as it lasts







). Had LLC on btw







Works well down low... 
Thanks to the other replies; mucho gracias...


Grish had a thread awhile back where we we "underclocking". Limbo Dancer or something like that. Anyway here is my lowest clock--1300 MHz









Grish can link you to the thread


----------



## NoGuru

I tried to find it in my subscriptions but it's not there. That was fun though.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I tried to find it in my subscriptions but it's not there. That was fun though.


I cleaned my subscriptions out 2 days ago. I did have it but looks like i got rid of it. Sorry for the intrustion but why are we underclocking? I hope we are not adding volts to get a stable underclock.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I cleaned my subscriptions out 2 days ago. I did have it but looks like i got rid of it. Sorry for the intrustion but why are we underclocking? I hope we are not adding volts to get a stable underclock.


We where just showing SpeedFreak some of the crap we pulled here a while back.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


We where just showing SpeedFreak some of the crap we pulled here a while back.


Here it is . I found it by looking at threads started by Grish
http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/5...king-heck.html


----------



## TheGreenThing

Quote:



Originally Posted by 533x8.5
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.425
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.3
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.5
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: .76

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.34
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: .70
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: .90
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.5
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.0



i did this and set my VCORE even upto 1.44V (cpu-z) still no luck... its unstable... pls help me on getting my E8400 EO @ 533x8.5

pls advice/recommend


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*


i did this and set my VCORE even upto 1.44V (cpu-z) still no luck... its unstable... pls help me on getting my E8400 EO @ 533x8.5

pls advice/recommend


I don't know if you enable LLC. I do,can't do squat without it. I would adjust the Term to .04v lower than V-core. If you use that spacing you should you should be able to get stable. I'm guessing at a lower v-core than you are presently at. The *KEY* is to properly space the V-core and the Term. Most of us use Term @ .03/.04v lower than V-core

MCH looks good---Try "normal on all other voltage settings,especially the refs

Edit: I think LLC on and upping the multi to 9 will let you get there with less v-core. Don't worry about 1:1 on ram---underclock it a little . You will get better results. Faster CPU trumps 1:1 Ram


----------



## radaja

Quote:

Edit: I think LLC on and upping the multi to 9 will let you get there with less v-core. Don't worry about 1:1 on ram---underclock it a little . You will get better results. Faster CPU trumps 1:1 Ram
9x533 would set him at 4797MHz which will need considerably more vcore.


----------



## NoGuru

Just noticed you got your third flame there denny, congrats.

EditGreen thing you are trying to get 4.53 stable. This is not an easy task. What are your ambient temps? What is your process of elimination? What have you had stable so far?
My point being is we can help, but you can't just plug in others #'s. So what have you done to try and get it sable?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
9x533 would set him at 4797MHz which will need considerably more vcore.

Right you are --I meant for him to lower the FSB and raise the multi to get the same clock. I just wasn't clear on that in my post. I have found that higher CPU multi and lower FSB on the board gets the desired speed with less voltage

Thanks NoG--the 250 mark must be the point where it changes---Ya 4.53 is going to be a tough nut to crack for green thing


----------



## TheGreenThing

my ambient temp is <26Â°C Airconditioned room
I need a 533x8.5 to optimize my ram and 50% OC
for me to be able to use it for video editing video renderrings autocad designs etc etc
and of course for intense gaming! hehehe

I know its a hard task but pls help me.. sorry if im asking too much...

here is my latest..
i was able to finished 3dmark06 @ default
and right now im testing it for a 5 hour orthos stability test and hope its stable enough



















FYI: right now @ 100% load orthos the temp is 65Â°C (cooled by Modified V8)


----------



## DaClownie

Its definitely a lot of hit or miss... NoGuru... I've hit 4.8ghz stable now for overclock/benching purposes... I'm running at 4ghz (500x8) as my constant though...

listen to NoGuru, his name is misleading









- Danny


----------



## TheGreenThing

damn it! its unstable! it stated that there is an error detected on core # 0

pls advice..


----------



## NoGuru

Ok fair enough. I would still say your vcore is to high. Bring it down a little and play with the term.
For 4.5 stable this is what I run.

500 X 9 = 4.50
LLC on
vcore 1.38
term1.34
PLL 1.57
cpu ref .848
MCH 1.30
MCH ref .788

Keep in mind I only lose 66mhz on the ram but that is not much difference in performance.


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Right you are --I meant for him to lower the FSB and raise the multi to get the same clock. I just wasn't clear on that in my post. I have found that higher CPU multi and lower FSB on the board gets the desired speed with less voltage

Thanks NoG--the 250 mark must be the point where it changes---Ya 4.53 is going to be a tough nut to crack for green thing


yep thats very true.using [email protected] needs less vcore 
than [email protected] my E8400 needs 1.29v for 9x500 
and 1.32v-1.34v for 8.5x530.


----------



## TheGreenThing

Quote:



Ok fair enough. I would still say your vcore is to high. Bring it down a little and play with the term.
For 4.5 stable this is what I run.

500 X 9 = 4.50
LLC on
vcore 1.38
term1.34
PLL 1.57
cpu ref .848
MCH 1.30
MCH ref .788

Keep in mind I only lose 66mhz on the ram but that is not much difference in performance.


testing it right now...









oh and how much voltage should i input on the MCH/DRAM voltage?


----------



## TheGreenThing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*


testing it right now...









oh and how much voltage should i input on the MCH/DRAM voltage?



ERROR DETECTED on CORE # 0

im losing my hope...























i just wanted to have a 4500MHz C2D...


----------



## DeadSkull

Finally put together my second lga775 quad rig, Q6600 + EP45-UD3P.

Good news, this Q6600 chip so far is really great. 3.35Ghz ran for 9hrs P95SmallFFT with no errors and this with just 1.3Vcore bios / 1.28Vcore load.

My problem is that I cannot get the board to boot with any other memory multiplier save for 2.50A. Well, I can't get it to boot with higher multipliers.

I tried the usual high mch core tricks but that did not work out.

Ideas?


----------



## TheGreenThing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*


ERROR DETECTED on CORE # 0

im losing my hope...























i just wanted to have a 4500MHz C2D...












my screen turns black and freezes... is this a sign of unstable MCH ?
i think if its BSOD its a sign of unstable CPU right?
and if ERROR DETECTED on core # 0, its a sign of unstable DRAM

??????


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*


ERROR DETECTED on CORE # 0

im losing my hope...























i just wanted to have a 4500MHz C2D...


Not trying to be rude but leave the multi at 9 --FSB at 500-----Then adjust the V-core to whatever your CPU needs--*with the term .04v lower than v-core. *

If it is going to happen for you







I think you will have to adjust the voltage in that way-----I'm done ,can't help anymore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Finally put together my second lga775 quad rig, Q6600 + EP45-UD3P.

Good news, this Q6600 chip so far is really great. 3.35Ghz ran for 9hrs P95SmallFFT with no errors and this with just 1.3Vcore bios / 1.28Vcore load.

My problem is that I cannot get the board to boot with any other memory multiplier save for 2.50A. Well, I can't get it to boot with higher multipliers.

I tried the usual high mch core tricks but that did not work out.

Ideas?


Sorry I don't know that Ram


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Sorry I don't know that Ram


Oh, these are the ramsticks I am using.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231194


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Oh, these are the ramsticks I am using.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231194


Fill out the MIT in dennys sig and we'll go from there.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Fill out the MIT in dennys sig and we'll go from there.


CPU = Q6600
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P rev 1.1
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = G.Skill DDR2 1100 PIs

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.35

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 373 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 3.35
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 266Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.5A
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 945
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5 
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: On
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30625V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30V
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5V
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.863V

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.36V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.903V
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5V
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.8V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## BradleyW

Try memory at 2.00d. What does your memory run at on stock? 800mhz?


----------



## dennyb

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: On
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30625V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30V---a bit high for the v-core,but if it's working
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5V
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.863V

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.36V------too high for the FSB--1.22 should work
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.903V----- too high
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5V
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.8V----try 1.9,still within spec
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Other than that --I just don't know
__________________


----------



## BradleyW

I might be able to help seen was we both have Q6600's.

What is the exact problem?


----------



## NoGuru

(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 266Mhz.........set this to 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.5A.........adjust this to your ram which is great ram by the way.


----------



## dennyb

*Straps and multi's*









373 FSB x 3=1119---"A" strap should work


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Try memory at 2.00d. What does your memory run at on stock? 800mhz?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I might be able to help seen was we both have Q6600's.

What is the exact problem?

The memory in this rig is the G.Skill DDR2 1100 PIs.

Problem is I can't seem to be able to boot using a memory multiplier higher then 2.5 past 2.8Ghz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: On
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30625V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30V---a bit high for the v-core,but if it's working
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5V
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.863V

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.36V------too high for the FSB--1.22 should work
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.903V----- too high
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5V
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.8V----try 1.9,still within spec
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Other than that --I just don't know
__________________

It is Q6600 so barely past 1.3Vcore for 3.3Ghz+ is actually pretty good from my experience.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 266Mhz.........set this to 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.5A.........adjust this to your ram which is great ram by the way.

Will try, thanks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
*Straps and multi's*









373 FSB x 3=1119---"A" strap should work

Doesn't have to be based around 373fsb. I just put that into the MIT list because those were my current settings. I'm slowly ramping up the clockspeed and voltage testing out this cpu once again.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
The memory in this rig is the G.Skill DDR2 1100 PIs.

Problem is I can't seem to be able to boot using a memory multiplier higher then 2.5 past 2.8Ghz.

It is Q6600 so barely past 1.3Vcore for 3.3Ghz+ is actually pretty good from my experience.

I mean it (term) is high relative to the v-core---v-core is very good--but if it is working-don't change it

Will try, thanks.

Doesn't have to be based around 373fsb. I just put that into the MIT list because those were my current settings. I'm slowly ramping up the clockspeed and voltage testing out this cpu once again.

Yeah , Im trying to keep you close to 1100 ---if you change the FSB very much you will need to change straps. It would be a shame not to run them at a strap and multi to get stock speed


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: On
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30625V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30V---a bit high for the v-core,but if it's working
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5V
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.863V

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.36V------too high for the FSB--1.22 should work
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.903V----- too high
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5V
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.8V----try 1.9,still within spec
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Other than that --I just don't know
__________________


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Yeah , Im trying to keep you close to 1100 ---if you change the FSB very much you will need to change straps. It would be a shame not to run them at a strap and multi to get stock speed

The sticks should run up to ~1160Mhz. Thats how high I managed to get them to run w/ Q9650.

Sigh...looking at the Q6600 temps feels like I already need to get another Prolimatech Megahalems.

60C running SmallFFT P95 at 3.4Ghz is just not right.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*











my screen turns black and freezes... is this a sign of unstable MCH ?
i think if its BSOD its a sign of unstable CPU right?
and if ERROR DETECTED on core # 0, its a sign of unstable DRAM

??????


It could be MCH, but then it could be anything. What test were you running that gave you the error?

Here are my complete settings for 500x9. Compare them to what you have. Don't forget that your timings mean something too. And keep in mind that I am using 8GB of RAM, so I need a touch more MCH than you. Also, I had to fiddle with REFs to get 4.5GHz, iirc. Don't do that till you understand how.

Did you have success at lower overclocks? Can you get 3.6GHz stable? How about 4GHz?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *500x9*

CPU = Model E8400
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = Gskill PC2-8500 8GB

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 
CPU Frequency ...............................: 4500MHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control....................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 500MHz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100MHz

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000MHz
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD ..............................................: 5
tRP............................................... ...: 5 
tRAS.............................................. .: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4
tWTR...........................................: 12
tWR.............................................: 4 in BIOS
tRFC...........................................: 62
tRTP...........................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ...........: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 9
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ .: 1.4
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.32
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.5
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: .76

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.34
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V.............: .72
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...............:
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V.............: 1.5
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.0
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............:
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:


----------



## Philbar71

got a quick question. does any one know the max output (watts or amps) for the CPU fan header? cause right now i have 6 case fans hooked up to it and i am wondering if it is putting too much stress on it. i'd hate to kill my mobo just because i am too cheap to buy a real fan controller.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philbar71*


got a quick question. does any one know the max output (watts or amps) for the CPU fan header? cause right now i have 6 case fans hooked up to it and i am wondering if it is putting too much stress on it. i'd hate to kill my mobo just because i am too cheap to buy a real fan controller.


I don't know the # but I am pretty sure more than 2 fans is too much


----------



## Philbar71

^ well i have allready killed 3 fan controllers with my current setup and i am slightly worried. i think i am just going to power them off the 7V rail off my PSU until i can find a controller beffy enough to support 6 fans.

any body got any ideas?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Philbar71* 
^ well i have allready killed 3 fan controllers with my current setup and i am slightly worried. i think i am just going to power them off the 7V rail off my PSU until i can find a controller beffy enough to support 6 fans.

any body got any ideas?

The one in my sig has 45 watts per channel and cost $34
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24896

I have 6 fans on it including a power hungry Delta


----------



## DeadSkull

I think I figured out the ram multiplier problem.

I was trying to run these sticks with a modified ram bios. I did that in order for them to run in sync with fbs on dell xps w/ q6600.

I flashed both sticks back to stock factory bios and managed to boot in with 2.66D at 389 fsb.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


I think I figured out the ram multiplier problem.

I was trying to run these sticks with a modified ram bios. I did that in order for them to run in sync with fbs on dell xps w/ q6600.

I flashed both sticks back to stock factory bios and managed to boot in with 2.66D at 389 fsb.


Good deal. I am interested in how one modifies the RAM BIOS...?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Good deal. I am interested in how one modifies the RAM BIOS...?


SPDtool

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=20349

Useless for most because all the options are usually available in mobo bios anyways.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

wow....

this is 1 amazing thread with an amazing amount of info. i have notepad opened and i am taking notes...

i am ready to order the EP45-UD3P mobo next week since my P5N32E-SLI crashed and burned. my question is this, Will my current E6750 and my 4GB of KHX64002DLLK2 be sufficient for the time being before i can upgrade to cpu to maybe a E8400 and upgrade the memory?

i hate to ask since it's off topic kind of, but figured you guys would know best.

Thanks.
XTC


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


wow....

this is 1 amazing thread with an amazing amount of info. i have notepad opened and i am taking notes...

i am ready to order the EP45-UD3P mobo next week since my P5N32E-SLI crashed and burned. my question is this, Will my current E6750 and my 4GB of KHX64002DLLK2 be sufficient for the time being before i can upgrade to cpu to maybe a E8400 and upgrade the memory?

i hate to ask since it's off topic kind of, but figured you guys would know best.

Thanks.
XTC


The CPU will work not sure about the ram, if not you live by me and I will hook you up with some ram.
And welcome to OCN


----------



## That_guy3

Ok , So my second hard drive will not boot no matter what i do when i plug it in, It did on my old motherboard and its pissing me off. I have 80GB worth of stuff I intend on keeping.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *That_guy3*


Ok , So my second hard drive will not boot no matter what i do when i plug it in, It did on my old motherboard and its pissing me off. I have 80GB worth of stuff I intend on keeping.


Are you plugged into the yellow sata ports?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


The CPU will work not sure about the ram, if not you live by me and I will hook you up with some ram.
And welcome to OCN










hey thanks...

i went to the supported memory page and saw the Kingston listings and saw this KHX6400D2ULK2/2G... doesn't exactly match what i have. I'm not really looking to do alot of major overclocking. I'm building a new system to use for awhile then i'm gonna give it to my 10 y/o son and i will build something next year for myself. so, i guess if the memory doesn't work then i would assume the board won't post correct? So maybe we could be hooking up !!

Thanks.
oh, and since i am in MI, maybe i should add myself to the "MICHIGAN OVERCLOCKERS"

XTC


----------



## NoGuru

Sign up at MO club it's a good time. I think your ram will work but let me know.


----------



## DeadSkull

Well...seems like reflashing the ramsticks bios didnt really do anything.

I did manage to boot in with 2.66D but CPUZ only had a blank spot for memory speed and I am guessing that 2.66D is slightly bugged.

The board could not even "restart" with 2.66C or 3.0A. Basically 2.66, 3.0 or 3.33 are no go multipliers for me.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Well...seems like reflashing the ramsticks bios didnt really do anything.

I did manage to boot in with 2.66D but CPUZ only had a blank spot for memory speed and I am guessing that 2.66D is slightly bugged.

The board could not even "restart" with 2.66C or 3.0A. Basically 2.66, 3.0 or 3.33 are no go multipliers for me.

Have you tried to use a different MCH latch?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Have you tried to use a different MCH latch?

Yea, no go.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Grish had a thread awhile back where we we "underclocking". Limbo Dancer or something like that. Anyway here is my lowest clock--1300 MHz

Grish can link you to the thread


That's impressive and a whole other art. Think I'll stay away from the Limbo for the moment at least.

What I meant with the lv OC was hitting 4GHz with low Vcore. Doing it just under my Vid at 1.248v was fairly satisfying, but makes me feel a bit sorry for all of those ppl trying so hard to even get to 4GHz.

Big ups for this mobo.


----------



## TheGreenThing

i really cant get my system stabilize...

vcore = 1.45
term = 1.42
pll = 1.57
ref = 0.76

mch core = 1.32
mch ref = 0.70
ich i/o = 1.5
ich core = 1.2

LLC enabled
C1e disabled

5-5-5-15 timings
400MHz
200D


----------



## TheGreenThing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


It could be MCH, but then it could be anything. What test were you running that gave you the error?

Here are my complete settings for 500x9. Compare them to what you have. Don't forget that your timings mean something too. And keep in mind that I am using 8GB of RAM, so I need a touch more MCH than you. Also, I had to fiddle with REFs to get 4.5GHz, iirc. Don't do that till you understand how.

Did you have success at lower overclocks? Can you get 3.6GHz stable? How about 4GHz?












this was my most stable 24/7 system
4200MHz 525x8 settings
wish i could 4500MHz... once i reach this 4500MHz, im going to be contented..

sorry for the bad english...


----------



## TheGreenThing

pls anyone ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*











pls anyone ?


STOP BUMBING THIS THREAD!










We have made several suggestions to no avail. I suggest you try and do it the old fashion way "trial and error"
Good day.


----------



## TheGreenThing

im sorry for bumping the thread.. really sorry... i really cant get my system stabilized...

noguru, do you mind me taking your YAHOO ID.. pls? pls pls pls


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing* 
im sorry for bumping the thread.. really sorry... i really cant get my system stabilized...

noguru, do you mind me taking your YAHOO ID.. pls? pls pls pls

I don't really use the yahoo.
Listen, just keep testing different settings. Make sure and hand write everything down.
Only change one thing at a time.
You say your last stable was like 4.2 or something, so shoot for 4.3, makes sense right.
I only know a few guy's that can get 4.5 stable so take it slow.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing* 
im sorry for bumping the thread.. really sorry... i really cant get my system stabilized...

noguru, do you mind me taking your YAHOO ID.. pls? pls pls pls

I understand your bumping due to your thrustration that the PC is not stable no matter what you try. I was in your position once. I could not get my quad stable for 1 year. Turned out my HDD was the problem. Try a different hdd and then try your settings again. Just a thought. Thank you for your apology twoards the bumping habit. Give it a full day before bumping in future. Then again, no need to bump this thread at all. ACHILEE5, Me, NoGuru, Dennyb and Grishka are always on here to try out best to help people. As no Guru said, trial and error may be the only way for you know. We can only help you so far based on our experience with the UD3P and the problems we have faced and overcome. Just hang on in there and try not to get in a bumping mood. We are trying our best. I am so sorry to hear that the PC will not stabilize for you. I feel so sorry that you have this issue with your computer and i know how it feels. It is like being in hell.

Good luck and don't give up. If it comes to it, take the PC to a pc retail shop/repiar place for help.


----------



## grishkathefool

*GreenThing,*

It doesn't do any good to bump this thread anyway. The only people that are going to try to help you check this thread daily and you just have to wait till we get home from work or school to do so. Bumping is just going to piss off the moderators.

Now, back to your problem. You have yet to fill out an MIT form and post it as a quote for us to look at. This is important and it is also important that you fill in the part about memory timings and straps as well. You can get the MIT form from my sig and you fill it out DIRECTLY FROM YOUR BIOS - NOT FROM CPUZ OR ET6. OK?

So, fill one out with your settings from your 4200MHz BIOS and then fill out one that shows your most stable attempt at 4500MHz, alright?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*


i really cant get my system stabilize...

vcore = 1.45
term = 1.42
pll = 1.57
ref = 0.76

mch core = 1.32
mch ref = 0.70
ich i/o = 1.5
ich core = 1.2

LLC enabled
C1e disabled

5-5-5-15 timings
400MHz
200D


did you try the relation 1,20vtt for CPU ref .785 and MCH ref .80 ?


----------



## Dilyn

I have some quick questions, and since we're discussing it already, why not just ask?









What's the relationship between the PLL and the Term and Vcore and whatnot? I know that the Vcore is the amount of volts going to the CPU, but what are the others there for?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I have some quick questions, and since we're discussing it already, why not just ask?









What's the relationship between the PLL and the Term and Vcore and whatnot? I know that the Vcore is the amount of volts going to the CPU, but what are the others there for?

_*******Motherboard Voltage Control*******

*Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed. (I always use LLC when overclocked)*

*CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability*

*CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term*

*CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad*

*CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)*

*MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)*

*MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)*

*MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto) I use normal*

*ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram*

*DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram) I use normal*

*Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal*

*Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal*_

Hope this helps lol.


----------



## TheGreenThing

is there something wrong with my E8400 EO ?

ive spent whole day trying to get 500x9 setting but no luck..

BUT ive managed to get a stable of 525x8 (4200MHz)

i need tips..

ive already tried cpu/mch ref @ 0.785/0.810 , respectively relation

ive even tried vterm 0.3/0.4 lower than vcore

im really frustrated! haaaaay..









this is my 525x8 setting
400MHz
2.00D
w/ LLC enabled!
5-5-5-15


----------



## SgtHop

Fill out the MIT form, using the settings you have listed in the BIOS, not the overclocking utilities that run in the OS. Also, if it runs, there isn't anything wrong with your processor, it just may not be possible to run it stable at 4.5GHz.


----------



## TheGreenThing

is there something wrong with my E8400 EO ?

ive spent whole day trying to get 500x9 setting but no luck..

BUT ive managed to get a stable of 525x8 (4200MHz)

i need tips..

ive already tried cpu/mch ref @ 0.785/0.810 , respectively relation

ive even tried vterm 0.3/0.4 lower than vcore

Quote:

CPU = E8400
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = 4GB 1066MHz CL5

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .............................:8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:0
CPU Frequency ..............................:4200 (525x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 525
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: STANDARD

(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1050

5-5-5-15

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.375
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.28
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*...................: 1.57
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.................: 0.810

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.28
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........: 0.770
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V.........: 1.00
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: 1.10

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.0
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 1.0
Channel A Reference 0.900V...........: 1.0
Channel B Reference 0.900V...........: 1.0
so heres my 525x8


----------



## SgtHop

That says nothing other than you're not limited by your FSB. Try bringing your CPU Term up to about 1.34 or so, then I recommend putting the reference settings all on Auto. That may or may not work on your board, but it does on mine. Worth a shot.


----------



## TheGreenThing

Quote:



CPU = E8400
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = 4GB 1066MHz CL5

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .............................:9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:0
CPU Frequency ..............................:4500 (500x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: STANDARD

(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000

5-5-5-15

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.4500
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.34
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*...................: 1.50
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.................: 0.873

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.300
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........: 0.808
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V.........: 1.000
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.00
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 1.00
Channel A Reference 0.900V...........: 1.00
Channel B Reference 0.900V...........: 1.00



here is what ive input as of now..

ive tried setting both cpu & MCF ref on auto... no boot

testing for stability (orthos 3.1.0) right now...
any suggestions? advices?

how would i know if i have a FSB barrier? (in my case, do i have one?)


----------



## TheGreenThing

update:

30min has passed by..
still running... hope its stable!

3H30min to go

UPDATE:
1 HR stable!

3hrs to go!


----------



## gurusan

just got an EP45C-UD3R....and this board is defeating me. Can anyone give me some pointers? I can't seem to get over around 420fsb!
argh!

I'm no noob to clocking btw, but this is my first time with a gigabyte board.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gurusan*


just got an EP45C-UD3R....and this board is defeating me. Can anyone give me some pointers? I can't seem to get over around 420fsb!
argh!

I'm no noob to clocking btw, but this is my first time with a gigabyte board.


Fill out the MIT in Grish or dennys sig.

@Green thing, looks like you might have it







keep it up.


----------



## crashdummy35

Hey fellas. I know I haven't been around in a bit...just haven't been tinkering with my cpu lately. But, I have a little project going with CL3P20 and PIZZAMAN and it leads to a question.

How high can a cpu ref go..?

It takes me 1.37vcore in cpu-z to get my 3.8 stable. The ref is set like grish explained; everything to stock then set ref, then go back and raise vcore and term.

I want to run a few benches with a little card I volt modded today and want to dial my 4.0GHz back in...but it's going to take like 1.45v in bios on the vcore to do it. I know that's going to put the cpu ref through the roof. How high is too high is my question?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 

Hope this helps lol.


Yes, it did help


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
Hey fellas. I know I haven't been around in a bit...just haven't been tinkering with my cpu lately. But, I have a little project going with CL3P20 and PIZZAMAN and it leads to a question.

How high can a cpu ref go..?

It takes me 1.37vcore in cpu-z to get my 3.8 stable. The ref is set like grish explained; everything to stock then set ref, then go back and raise vcore and term.

I want to run a few benches with a little card I volt modded today and want to dial my 4.0GHz back in...but it's going to take like 1.45v in bios on the vcore to do it. I know that's going to put the cpu ref through the roof. How high is too high is my question?

Thanks in advance.

Hi Crash---I would just use the "normal" setting if you think it is going to be too high


----------



## TheGreenThing

Quote:

CPU = E8400
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = 4GB 1066MHz CL5

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .............................:9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:0
CPU Frequency ..............................:4500 (500x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: STANDARD

(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000

5-5-5-15

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.4500
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.34
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*...................: 1.50
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.................: 0.873

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.300
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........: 0.808
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V.........: 1.000
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.00
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 1.00
Channel A Reference 0.900V...........: 1.00
Channel B Reference 0.900V...........: 1.00

pls help... my system is still unstable after 3 hrs of orthos...

any suggestions on how to make my system stable?

Quote:

CPU = E8400
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = 4GB 1066MHz CL5

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .............................:8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:0
CPU Frequency ..............................:4200 (525x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 525
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: STANDARD

(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1050

5-5-5-15

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.375
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.28
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*...................: 1.57
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.................: 0.810

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.28
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........: 0.770
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V.........: 1.00
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: 1.10

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.0
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 1.0
Channel A Reference 0.900V...........: 1.0
Channel B Reference 0.900V...........: 1.0
^ this was my MOST stable setting so far, but i want a 500x9 setting... pls advice


----------



## crashdummy35

Hey denny...how you been bro?

Normal sounds good to me, lol. This card is giving me fits (little 9500GT [email protected] out at 900MHz core) so if I ever get this 3.8 run finished I'll definitely try that Normal setting. Hadn't even thought of that.

Thanks.


----------



## DaClownie

My processor has a lot of trouble going above the 525FSB as well. Even with an 8x multiplier... I can do 9x523 but then She doesn't make it through the windows loading screen. Same result every time.

Also, I played with my RAM (tried for a small OC on my RAM... 1066mhz to 1100 I believe) and it goes to boot, screen keeps the "no DVI input" thing on it, and it just beeps 10-15 times, shuts down. Does it twice and then boots up with the old settings reenabled. Any insight? As it stands now, the only multiplier that seems to work is 400mhz latch, 2.00D multi. 2.60D multi shuts er down.

thanks!

- Danny


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Hey denny...how you been bro?

Normal sounds good to me, lol. This card is giving me fits (little 9500GT [email protected] out at 900MHz core) so if I ever get this 3.8 run finished I'll definitely try that Normal setting. Hadn't even thought of that.

Thanks.


Hey Crash, good to see ya. Having some mods done to your card? CL and Pizzaman are great.
Don't listen to me but I say there is no such thing as going too high.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


My processor has a lot of trouble going above the 525FSB as well. Even with an 8x multiplier... I can do 9x523 but then She doesn't make it through the windows loading screen. Same result every time.

Also, I played with my RAM (tried for a small OC on my RAM... 1066mhz to 1100 I believe) and it goes to boot, screen keeps the "no DVI input" thing on it, and it just beeps 10-15 times, shuts down. Does it twice and then boots up with the old settings reenabled. Any insight? As it stands now, the only multiplier that seems to work is 400mhz latch, 2.00D multi. 2.60D multi shuts er down.

thanks!

- Danny


Sorry Danny not sure what the question was. Can you simplify it for me, I'm a little slow


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*


pls help... my system is still unstable after 3 hrs of orthos...

any suggestions on how to make my system stable?

^ this was my MOST stable setting so far, but i want a 500x9 setting... pls advice


Are you stable on stock speeds/settings? Your symtoms are the exact same as what faced with my first UD3P Rev1.1


----------



## TheGreenThing

yes im stable at stock speeds/settings

pls help me out here.. thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*


yes im stable at stock speeds/settings

pls help me out here.. thanks


Sometimes clocks just don't work. Even if I came to your house and did it myself it may not work.
Why do you need to go so high? It seems your trying to make a big leap.
Try for 4.3.


----------



## TheGreenThing

because im so jealous of your 4500MHz









wish i have the same speed as yours..


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sometimes clocks just don't work. Even if I came to your house and did it myself it may not work.
Why do you need to go so high? It seems your trying to make a big leap.
Try for 4.3.


NoGuru, what speed is he trying to get to? If he is trying to go too high, maybe that is why he cannot become stable. When i first started overclocking, i tried running at 3.6ghz stright away and cried when it went into a continuos reboot. I then wonder, why have others got their quad at 3.6ghz and i can't.

(The Green Thing) You just got to take it slow and steady. Small steps and be patient. It may take time mate but you will get stable. "Small steps"!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*


because im so jealous of your 4500MHz









wish i have the same speed as yours..


Have you run memtest on your ram? See if that is what is holding you back.
Might even want to give it some v's to see if it will help.


----------



## BradleyW

Sorry to poke my nose in again but memtest is a good idea. I ran memtest for 24hour to rule out my overclocking problems. Just let memtest run for a full day. Big chance that it might be the memory that is causing an issue. Process of elimination.


----------



## Philbar71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


The one in my sig has 45 watts per channel and cost $34 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24896

I have 6 fans on it including a power hungry Delta


k, cool. i'll check it out.


----------



## gurusan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Fill out the MIT in Grish or dennys sig.

okie.... btw I am stable at 400FSB with the settings below, but only with the 266 nbstrap with ram at 1600MHz 7,6,6,19 . Nothing over 400FSB seems to boot at all

CPU = E8400 E0 (know it's good for well over 4.2GHz with 1.3ish V)
Motherboard = EP45C-UD3R
BIOS Version = F5D
Ram = 2x2GB OCZ Platinum 1800 CL8 DDR3

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto

CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9

Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:

CPU Frequency .......................: 4050Mhz

Clock Chip Control

Standard Clock Control

CPU Host Clock Control...............: manual

CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450

PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance..................: standard

(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:  (NOTHING WORKS! tried every single divider and nb strap)

System Memory Multiplier ............: see above

Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: see above

Standard Timing Control

CAS Latency Time.....................: 8

tRCD ................................: 8

tRP..................................: 8

tRAS.................................: 24

Advanced Timing Control

tRRD.................................: AUTO

tWTR.................................: AUTO

tWR..................................: AUTO

tRFC.................................: AUTO

tRTP.................................: AUTO

Command Rate (CMD) ..................: AUTO

Channel A

Static tRead Value...................: AUTO

Channel B

Static tRead Value...................: AUTO

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU

Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled

CPU Vcore............................: 1.300

CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200

CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5

CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: .655

MCH/ICH

MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26

MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: AUTO

MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: AUTO

ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: AUTO

ICH Core............1.100V...........: AUTO

DRAM

DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.900V

DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: AUTO

Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: AUTO

Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: AUTO

[/CODE]


----------



## NoGuru

Cpu Term is too low.
And might have to bump MCH but try term first. Should be about 1.28


----------



## gurusan

on my old P5Q i used 1.20VTT for a 4.5GHz clock that was prime stable (500x9)...

I will try nudging it up a bit though thanks.


----------



## grishkathefool

*GreenThing,*

*First thing I want to know is this. When you are messing with the Refs are you following the proper procedure? Are you placing your Vterm at stock (1.2v) then lowering the Refs a notch, then resetting you Vterm to what you are aiming for?*

Now I will look at you MIT.

Quote:



CPU = E8400
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = 4GB 1066MHz CL5

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .............................:9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:0
CPU Frequency ..............................:4500 (500x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: STANDARD

(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000

5-5-5-15 <---WHat about the rest of your timings?

Quote:



Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4
tWTR...........................................: 12
tWR.............................................: 4 in BIOS
tRFC...........................................: 55
tRTP...........................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ...........: 2

Channel A Driving Strength
1066MHz
Channel B Driving Strength
1066MHz

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 9
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 9


Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.4500
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.34 <----1.32
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*............... ....: 1.50
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*.................: 0.873<---Set this to .76 using the CORRECT METHOD as stated above.

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.300
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V...........: 0.808 <---Set this to .74 using the CORRECT METHOD as stated above.
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V.........: 1.000 <---- Did you change this? I haven't ever touched this number
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.00
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: 1.00
Channel A Reference 0.900V...........: 1.00
Channel B Reference 0.900V...........: 1.00


Okay there are some things to try out. Keep us posted.

*gurusan*

First let me say that I haven't messed with DDR3 at all, so take what I have to say with a grain of salt.

Quote:



MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.) 
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto 
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 
CPU Frequency .......................: 4050Mhz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control 
CPU Host Clock Control...............: manual 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control 
Performance Enhance..................: standard 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: (NOTHING WORKS! tried every single divider and nb strap) 
System Memory Multiplier ............: see above 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: see above

Standard Timing Control 
CAS Latency Time.....................: 8 
tRCD ................................: 8 
tRP..................................: 8 
tRAS.................................: 24

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:4 IN BIOS
tWTR..........................................:14
tWR............................................:4 IN BIOS
tRFC...........................................:55
tRTP...........................................:7
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:9
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:9

Set your Driving Strengths to AUTO, if they aren't already.

Motherboard Voltage Control 
CPU 
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.300 <---I needed 1.35v for 445x9
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200 <----1.26
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5 
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: .655 <--- Why is this so low?

MCH/ICH 
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26 <----1.26
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: AUTO 
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: AUTO 
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: AUTO 
ICH Core............1.100V...........: AUTO

DRAM 
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.900V 
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: AUTO 
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: AUTO 
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: AUTO


Your RAM is spec'd at 9-9-9-27 and 1.65v. That might be your problem. Also, try out the 4A Strap or 4B strap once you reset you timings. The A strap will give you a Memory Frequency of 1800Mhz at 450FSB.

Your CPU Ref is low, did you change that? It should be .76 at stock settings and you shouldn't need to change it for 450x9. If you did change it, did you do it the right way?

*For both of you*, here is a link that describes my attempts at overclocking when I first started. Also, here is a link for understanding Memory Timings that I found helpful.


----------



## gurusan

Thanks...but that's not my ram. My ram is spec'd 1800MHZ 8,8,8,27 @ 1.9V....

And I don't think that GTL settings will keep me from booting, i mean it won't post at all after 400FSB. On my old p5q I could at least post at 500FSB with all the GTL refs on auto.


----------



## radaja

gurusan,forget about what worked with the P5Q-deluxe.
my e8400 needed 1.22v term with my maxII but 1.26v to
1.28v term is what i needed on all my UD3's.you pretty much 
have to start over and find out what this new combo likes.
try this for voltages,this works for for me from 500fsb to 556fsb.

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore [1.30v] or whatever your cpu needs
CPU Termination [1.28v] 
CPU PLL [1.57v] 
CPU Reference [normal]

MCH Core [1.36v] 
MCH Reference [0.750] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [Normal] 
ICH I/O [Normal] 
ICH Core [Normal]

DRAM Voltage [whatever your ram needs] 
DRAM Termination [Normal] 
Channel A Ref [Normal] 
Channel B Ref [Normal]


----------



## grishkathefool

>.<

If your Refs aren't right, then you wont Post. I didn't find any OCZ 1866 RAM with 8-8-8-24 timings or anything over 1.65v, sorry. Your vCore might be too low, as I posted, but your CPU Term is definitely too low.


----------



## gurusan

omg omg omg.

Currently running 500x8 with 2GHZ ddr3 CL8

Thanks so much guys....


----------



## radaja

no problem.so what was the issue?
how did you do it?


----------



## gurusan

I guess it was lack of MCH voltage and wrong mch ref setting :/

You're right, this is completely different from Asus.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gurusan*


I guess it was lack of MCH voltage and wrong mch ref setting :/

You're right, this is completely different from Asus.


Cool, I think you can keep going.....oh sorry that is just me.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gurusan* 
I guess it was lack of MCH voltage and wrong mch ref setting :/

You're right, this is completely different from Asus.

gosh, guess I might know a thing or two after all...









Seriously, though, Grats, hope you get stable now.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
gosh, guess I might know a thing or two after all...









Seriously, though, Grats, hope you get stable now.

I got your PM Grishka. Thanks for the advise and i will use it to help me find the right product for me.


----------



## Bazmecc

I'm gonna try to get a higher, stable OC

here's what I'm on so far

CPU = X3230 1.275v VID
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P 1.6
BIOS Version = FB
Ram = 2X1GB Crucial Ballistix 800 MHz CL4

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: N/A
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3200MHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.50A
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual
Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 4
tRP............................................... ..: 4
tRAS.............................................. : 14

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 3
tWTR..........................................: 3
tWR............................................: 6
tRFC...........................................: 42
tRTP...........................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 7
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 7

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.25
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.22
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: Normal
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: Normal
MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: Normal
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: 1.1
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: Normal
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: Normal
DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.2
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: 1.1
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 1.1
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 1.1

do these look OK so far?

if I try to go to an 9x multi (which booted fine at 1.45v-ish, but wasn't entirely stable...and really hot) is there anything I need to change other than the CPU Term ref? I read that link about the REF voltages, but I'm just confused by that...will need to reread it


----------



## TheGreenThing

i give up










this is the most i can get
525x8


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing* 
i give up










this is the most i can get
525x8

Wow, you seem all stressed out and depressed. How HigH you want to be?
And to think, I ordered my EP45-UD3P Thursday and still waiting on it to come In. I see what GreenThing has become, Am i going to go throguh the same Things? Will i be bumping the thread over and over asking and begging for help? Will this MoBo destroy my life and make me a mad man? Gawd, i sure hope not.









Enjoy the puter, enjoy life, there is more to it then being faster then someone else.


----------



## Dilyn

After watching this thread and seeing people complain about not being able to hit 5xx, it makes really wanna push up my FSB so I can manage a massive overclock









But I probably won't, because I'm lazy like that.


----------



## Arrowslinger

Virgin in da house!









First of all thanks to NoGuru for suggesting I pop over REP









I have in the last few days tried a bit of overclocking my CPU in the bios and even tried easytune (eek I know I know don't use software)









My issue is when manipulating just the FSB at around 3.2 Ghz my machine will boot but program response seems to then crawl? I have taken the liberty to post images from cpuz, if more information is needed let me know.


































As you can see I am geting a stable decent overclock of the video card and would be nice to get a decent one from the CPU.










So, where do we start?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bazmecc

you need to set the PCI-e frequency to 100 MHz and make sure your RAM is OK with the slight OC at your current timings...increase the FSB will increase the PCI-e and RAM frequencies unless you set them manually...could be a problem


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


After watching this thread and seeing people complain about not being able to hit 5xx, it makes really wanna push up my FSB so I can manage a massive overclock









But I probably won't, because I'm lazy like that.


LOL









i can't wait to get mine going, im shooting for the stars and i wanna get high, i mean go high.. LOL

Quote:



Originally Posted by NoGuru View Post
I popped your rep cherry


i've seen that somewhere before... oh wait. He did that to me


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 

i've seen that somewhere before... oh wait. He did that to me










And then I proceeded to sig it. Thank you for letting him pop your rep cherry.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*


i give up










this is the most i can get
525x8


pci a 100mhz?


----------



## TheGreenThing

^
yes PCi-e @ 100MHz

525x8 @ 4200MHz...

i think im not good enough to get a speed of 4500MHz.. sob


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*


^
yes PCi-e @ 100MHz

525x8 @ 4200MHz...

i think im not good enough to get a speed of 4500MHz.. sob



Have to agree with XtremeCuztoms comment and all the other advice you have been given.

As BradleyW wrote, process of elimination' and rest assured that those who have reached high OC's have done so with much time, energy and often money. So, you can't really expect everything to be handed to you on a silver platter; though that's fairly much what you have been getting.

Keep things in perspective. Most of us know what it's like to become too consumed with it all, but then see someone else doing it and notice how ill-fated that is. You can't expect to be at NOGuru's level without the work.

On a practical level, if you're really impatient about finding out a way to get higher, I suggest benching. That is, forget stable OC's for a moment and (with information in hand) shoot for a much higher OC that is at least CPU-Z validated. That is one way to expose such things as FSB holes that you may have to leap over or a whole expanse of other things.

In the meantime, keep cool and remember that human nature is such that when you reach your goal, you'll likely want more. Some ppl cannot even hit 4GHz at all. Finally be gracious to the amazing amount of help you have received so far and apply it with results in hand. You're sure to gain continued support by doing doing so


----------



## TheGreenThing

i got that sir..









regarding the process of elimination, well I *THINK* that my memory rams are stable enough because i was able to reach 525FSB and stressed it out for 10hours without encountering any errors..

i was really wondering why my system gets a stable of 525FSB(8 multiplier) but with a 500FSB(9 multiplier), i always get BSOD,hangs up, reboots...

Quote:

CPU = E8400
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = 4GB 1066MHz CL5

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .............................:8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:0
CPU Frequency ..............................:4200 (525x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 525
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: STANDARD

(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1050

5-5-5-15
(all ram settings are in auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.375
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.28
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*...................: 1.57
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.................: 0.810

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.28
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........: 0.770
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V.........: 1.00
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: 1.10

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.0
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 1.0
Channel A Reference 0.900V...........: 1.0
Channel B Reference 0.900V...........: 1.0
*above is my stable 24/7 525x8 settings*


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
And then I proceeded to sig it. Thank you for letting him pop your rep cherry.

I've taken a lot of Virgin's, it's in my nature









I'll bbl to see what we can do Green.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I've taken a lot of Virgin's, it's in my nature









Lol, NoGuru...good one. Glad everything's been good with you buddy.


----------



## SickStew

Q6700 Unstable


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SickStew*


Q6700 Unstable











You should make it stable!
Raise your MCH..........Tada, stable.

@Green try and stabilize 478X9


----------



## dennyb

What he said







and maybe more Term


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You should make it stable!
Raise your MCH..........Tada, stable.

@Green try and stabilize 478X9


When the FSB is increased, the MCH voltage most likely needs to be increased to support your higher FSB frequency. In the screenshot, it is clear that the MCH is at 1.2volts. Try increasing the MCH voltage to help obtain a stable CPU Overclock. For my FSB of 412, i use around 1.26-1.28 volts for my MCH.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bazmecc* 
I'm gonna try to get a higher, stable OC

here's what I'm on so far

CPU = X3230 1.275v VID
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P 1.6
BIOS Version = FB
Ram = 2X1GB Crucial Ballistix 800 MHz CL4

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: N/A
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3200MHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.50A
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual
Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 4
tRP............................................... ..: 4
tRAS.............................................. : 14

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 3
tWTR..........................................: 3
tWR............................................: 6
tRFC...........................................: 42
tRTP...........................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 7
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 7

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.25
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.22
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: Normal
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: Normal
MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: Normal
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: 1.1
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: Normal
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: Normal
DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.2
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 1.1
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 1.1
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 1.1

do these look OK so far?

if I try to go to an 9x multi (which booted fine at 1.45v-ish, but wasn't entirely stable...and really hot) is there anything I need to change other than the CPU Term ref? I read that link about the REF voltages, but I'm just confused by that...will need to reread it

Hmm, Not sure, haven't had anyone with a Xeon in here before. To be honest, if your just going 500x8, you shouldn't need to do much adjustment.
Loosen up your timings some till you get things shook out. That's about all I can say at this point. Check my sig for a link to my BIOS settings, they might help you get started too. Oh, and the D strap is best for 400MHz FSB, with B strap doing ok too.

*TheGreenThing,*
Patience, homey. It took me a long time to break 4.25GHz. A real long time. I got frustrated too. But it will happen. Now, however, I also have hit a wall regarding multis. My max is 512x9. I can get 533x8.5, 550x8, but not anything over 512x9. Now, that doesn't mean I couldn't ever get it. But I decided that I just didn't want it that bad. Guru, on the other hand, has no problem pushing the envelope on air.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


Virgin in da house!










First of all thanks to NoGuru for suggesting I pop over REP









I have in the last few days tried a bit of overclocking my CPU in the bios and even tried easytune (eek I know I know don't use software)









My issue is when manipulating just the FSB at around 3.2 Ghz my machine will boot but program response seems to then crawl? I have taken the liberty to post images from cpuz, if more information is needed let me know.

As you can see I am geting a stable decent overclock of the video card and would be nice to get a decent one from the CPU.

So, where do we start?

Thanks in advance










Ok can you fill out the MIT in Grish or dennyb's sig?
And do you understand temps? and how to stabilize?


----------



## dennyb

He doesn't have a problem popping cherries either


----------



## BradleyW

NoGuru, Dennyb, ACHILEE5 , Grish please help.
http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...radleyw-8.html

READ THE POSTS BY THE MEMBER CALLED MJG1675! He is bullying me to a new level.


----------



## Bazmecc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Hmm, Not sure, haven't had anyone with a Xeon in here before. To be honest, if your just going 500x8, you shouldn't need to do much adjustment.
Loosen up your timings some till you get things shook out. That's about all I can say at this point. Check my sig for a link to my BIOS settings, they might help you get started too. Oh, and the D strap is best for 400MHz FSB, with B strap doing ok too.


it's basically a Q6700, not much difference there, I just got it cheap

can't go 500x8...the chip won't handle it I think...I'll try with this board though...if I could do 400x10 that'd be nice...I booted up at that once, but it was way hot and unstable

so mostly raise the vcore and cpu term until it's stable?


----------



## TheGreenThing

Quote:

CPU = E8400
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = 4GB 1066MHz CL5

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .............................:9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:0
CPU Frequency ..............................:4500 (500x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: STANDARD

(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000

5-5-5-15
(all ram setting are in auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.475
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.34
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*...................: 1.50
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.................: 0.848

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.340
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........: 0.808
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V.........: 1.000
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.00
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 1.00
Channel A Reference 0.900V...........: 1.00
Channel B Reference 0.900V...........: 1.00
*I THINK I DID IT !!!!!!!*

*yyyiiihhhaaaa!!!*

500x9 stable 4hrs orthos!



















but temps are kinda high due to high vcores and stuffs...
one last request... pls help me lower my voltages so i could have a lower heat dissipation...

NOGURU BRADLEY DENYB GRISH & ALL

thanks for being so patience with my ignorance


----------



## BradleyW

No problem thegreenthing, glad to see you have found stability. Lower the vocre in small incroments 1 by 1 til you hit an unstable perk. This will allow you to find your lowest stable vcore. This will also produce less heat. Good Luck, small steps does it mate.









edit: MCH looks a little too high as well. Dont change it yet. Concentrate on finding the lowest but stable vcore to help keep the temps down.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*


*I THINK I DID IT !!!!!!!*

*yyyiiihhhaaaa!!!*

500x9 stable 4hrs orthos!



Well done! Didn't seem to take long at all for a very good result.


----------



## NoGuru

Glad ya got her to submit GreenThing.


----------



## TheGreenThing

hey noguru, what temps do you got in your NB_HSF using the mch temp software...?

is it accurate? the software


----------



## grishkathefool

*TheGreenThing*

Ok, now that you are somewhat stable it is time to start lowering voltages. What you want to do is lower your vCore a notch, then retest. If it passes, do it again. Continue doing this till it fails again, then raise it back up a notch.

Then repeat the process with you vTerm.

1.475vCore is much higher than I would expect you would need for 4.5GHz at 500x8. I would think that you could get there at around 1.4vCore and 1.32vTerm... hopefully we can get those numbers down some, otherwise, 500x8 might be your wall after all. +rep though for hanging in there.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


*TheGreenThing*

Ok, now that you are somewhat stable it is time to start lowering voltages. What you want to do is lower your vCore a notch, then retest. If it passes, do it again. Continue doing this till it fails again, then raise it back up a notch.

Then repeat the process with you vTerm.

1.475vCore is much higher than I would expect you would need for 4.5GHz at 500x8. I would think that you could get there at around 1.4vCore and 1.32vTerm... hopefully we can get those numbers down some, otherwise, 500x8 might be your wall after all. +rep though for hanging in there.



I just lower the vcore several notches at one time, and see if it boots. If not, I'll raise it a tad and then go from there. Or is that bad?









And my understanding of an overclock is that you want a higher FSB, correct? That way, you have a greater amount of data going through. So a 4GHz OC would be better with a 500x8 as opposed to a higher multi but lower FSB? 
If yes, then I should try to change that so that my OC is no longer 379x9, but has a lower multi and a higher FSB


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I just lower the vcore several notches at one time, and see if it boots. If not, I'll raise it a tad and then go from there. Or is that bad?









And my understanding of an overclock is that you want a higher FSB, correct? That way, you have a greater amount of data going through. So a 4GHz OC would be better with a 500x8 as opposed to a higher multi but lower FSB? 
If yes, then I should try to change that so that my OC is no longer 379x9, but has a lower multi and a higher FSB










That works fine, but I am more exacting. Another way is to use ET6. You can run a stress test with ET6 open. Then, during the test, use ET6 to lower the vCore one notch at a time, giving 5 mins between changes, making a note of each change. IMPORTANT- USE APPLY NOT SAVE WHEN DOING THIS. Then, when the system crashes, you can use your notes to reset the BIOS to the new lower setting. You must then re test the new settings though.

As for the FSB vs. Multi thing; ideally, the highest FSB with the max multi gives the best results. But, when making the compromise, your numbers are best with the higher FSB. So, 500x8 is better overall than 450x9, for throughput.
*445x9*








*500x8*


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing* 
hey noguru, what temps do you got in your NB_HSF using the mch temp software...?

is it accurate? the software

Right now it is reading 50C. It used to read about 44C a while back.
I am not sure how accurate it is but this is the only software I can find for reading NB temps.
One thing to note is I have an after market cooler on the NB and replaced the TIM with OCZ Freeze.


----------



## Arrowslinger

My MIT, I have not changed any settings yet.

CPU = e8400
Motherboard = EP45T-DS3R
BIOS Version = F4a
Ram = Patriot Viper PC3-8500 (533mhz) DDR3 2048X2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.00 Ghz (333x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 333
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: Auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 7
tRCD ................................: 7
tRP..................................: 7
tRAS.................................: 20

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 60
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 7
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 7

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.22500v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.760v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.760v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.750v
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.500v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.750v
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.750v
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.750v


----------



## TheGreenThing

Quote:

CPU = E8400
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = 4GB 1066MHz CL5

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .............................:9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:0
CPU Frequency ..............................:4500 (500x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: STANDARD

(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000

5-5-5-15
(all ram setting are in auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: *1.4625 (1.44v cpu-z)*
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: *1.34*
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*...................: *1.50*
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.................: *0.848*

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: *1.280*
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........: *0.808*
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V.........: 1.000
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: _2.00_
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: _1.00_
Channel A Reference 0.900V...........: _1.00_
Channel B Reference 0.900V...........: _1.00_
how can i lower my VCORE.. its too high... MAX TEMP @ MAX LOAD is 70Â°C @ 30Â°C ambient temp (w/o Aircondition)

pls advice.. this is my lowest stable vcore... one notch down and i get a BSOD...
any suggestions to lower them..

thanks in advance

edit question: is there a formula or something in stabilizing these voltages? and what are their relationship with each other?

oh and is 55-63Â°C MCH temp dangerous?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*


how can i lower my VCORE.. its too high... MAX TEMP @ MAX LOAD is 70Â°C @ 30Â°C ambient temp (w/o Aircondition)
pls advice.. this is my lowest stable vcore... one notch down and i get a BSOD...
any suggestions to lower them..


Try 
V-Core at 1.3687v ish and
*CPU Term at 1.34v *


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


My MIT, I have not changed any settings yet.

CPU = e8400
Motherboard = EP45T-DS3R
BIOS Version = F4a
Ram = Patriot Viper PC3-8500 (533mhz) DDR3 2048X2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.00 Ghz (333x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 333...........400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto.........100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: Auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 7
tRCD ................................: 7
tRP..................................: 7
tRAS.................................: 20

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 60
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 7
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 7

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled..........Enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.22500v.............1.28
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200v...........1.26
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.760v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100v............1.26
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.760v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.750v
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.500v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.750v
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.750v
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.750v


This is what I would try first to hit 3.6 GHz.
Let me know if this does not work.
Is this your first OC?
Do you know how to test?


----------



## TheGreenThing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Try
V-Core at 1.3687v ish and
*CPU Term at 1.34v*









i had a typo error...

my CPU TERM @ 4.5GHz was 1.34 sorry about that


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*


i had a typo error...

my CPU TERM @ 4.5GHz was 1.34 sorry about that


The ratio for vcore and Term is usually around .03 - .04, so since yours is quite different, maybe try upping your Term before dropping your vcore since one notch lower vcore is crashing with your current settings.
Disabling LLC may or may not help. It works for me on some lower OC's, but not others; whereas dennyb's board can't live without it.

And Dilyan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


And my understanding of an overclock is that you want a higher FSB, correct? That way, you have a greater amount of data going through. So a 4GHz OC would be better with a 500x8 as opposed to a higher multi but lower FSB? 
If yes, then I should try to change that so that my OC is no longer 379x9, but has a lower multi and a higher FSB











What Grish wrote and you suspected is correct. More FSB equals more throughput. The only other thing to consider is that a lower multi will generally require more volts, as written here:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


yep thats very true.using [email protected] needs less vcore 
than [email protected] my E8400 needs 1.29v for 9x500 
and 1.32v-1.34v for 8.5x530.



So a higher multi may be better if vcore is more than you're comfortable with...


----------



## jinja_ninja

Just bought the UD3LR - what's the "L" stand for? Lame? :S


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing*


how can i lower my VCORE.. its too high... MAX TEMP @ MAX LOAD is 70Â°C @ 30Â°C ambient temp (w/o Aircondition)

pls advice.. this is my lowest stable vcore... one notch down and i get a BSOD...
any suggestions to lower them..

thanks in advance

edit question: is there a formula or something in stabilizing these voltages? and what are their relationship with each other?

oh and is 55-63Â°C MCH temp dangerous?



E8400 safe temperatures are up to 74C... so you're under it quite nicely. I still like to keep mine 67C or lower for my own sake..

I'd raise your PLL to 1.57, raise your term to 1.38, then try dropping the vcore one click.

If that works, your term to vcore ratio was a bit off. Also, the increased PLL might be able to offset some of that voltage for you.

Good luck!

- Danny


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja*


Just bought the UD3LR - what's the "L" stand for? Lame? :S


Found this explanation, hope it helps

It's the UD3 made "Lite" = Less Power Phases, fan controllers/conections, no heatpipe and a cheaper NB Heatsink and possibly less BIOS Options as well such as ICH Voltages, MCH/CPU Ref.---from TT forum


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Found this explanation, hope it helps

It's the UD3 made "Lite" = Less Power Phases, fan controllers/conections, no heatpipe and a cheaper NB Heatsink and possibly less BIOS Options as well such as ICH Voltages, MCH/CPU Ref.---from TT forum

Balls.

Do you reckon I'd still be able to overclock my E6850 to 3.6Ghz without too much hassle?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja* 
Balls.

Do you reckon I'd still be able to overclock my E6850 to 3.6Ghz without too much hassle?

I don't think it will be a problem--600 MHZ or 20% should not be difficult at all.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 

And Dilyn

What Grish wrote and you suspected is correct. More FSB equals more throughput. The only other thing to consider is that a lower multi will generally require more volts, as written here:

So a higher multi may be better if vcore is more than you're comfortable with...


Then I guess it's a good thing that my vcore is fairly low









I'll mess around with these settings later. I'm not really in the mood at the moment... I wanna play the L4D2 demo.


----------



## Arrowslinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This is what I would try first to hit 3.6 GHz.
Let me know if this does not work.
Is this your first OC?
Do you know how to test?


WOW, no knock on you my friend but after all my tinkering around I did not expect it to boot









21 hours later


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


WOW, no knock on you my friend but after all my tinkering around I did not expect it to boot









21 hours later


Now shoot your arrow for 4 GHz








If you need assistance just ask.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


WOW, no knock on you my friend but after all my tinkering around I did not expect it to boot









21 hours later



All I can say is this " if No Guru tells you a rooster can pull a freight train, then go get the harness"


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
All I can say is this " if No Guru tells you a rooster can pull a freight train, then go get the harness"









LMAO to tears


----------



## Arrowslinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Now shoot your arrow for 4 GHz








If you need assistance just ask.









Where would you suggest I start? Bumping up the FSB, watching the temps, if it gets to not booting increase the cpu core v a bit?

Thanks


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger* 
Where would you suggest I start? Bumping up the FSB, watching the temps, if it gets to not booting increase the cpu core v a bit?

Thanks


And be sure to keep a constant ratio between the term and the vcore. Like they've said before, term should be about .03-.04v lower than the vcore.

Just slowly push stuff up, you should hit your goal in no time.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


Where would you suggest I start? Bumping up the FSB, watching the temps, if it gets to not booting increase the cpu core v a bit?

Thanks


Continue to increase your FSB frequency until you don't boot, then increase vcore and term until you boot and test.


----------



## Arrowslinger

Thanks guys and if I get it no higher I will be happy, think I will run the PC like this another 24 hours playing games, work etc.

Nothing goes haywire I will go with those.

Thanks again


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


Thanks guys and if I get it no higher I will be happy, think I will run the PC like this another 24 hours playing games, work etc.

Nothing goes haywire I will go with those.

Thanks again











IMO, if it works great during normal, every day use, it's pretty stable. 
Although it still doesn't hurt to stress test it either of course









Enjoy your overclock, but hopefully we can push that thing to the limits some more! WE NEED MOAR POWAAA!!!


----------



## Arrowslinger

I had to up my dram voltage a notch to get prime95 to run, so far it has been running 9 hours


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


I had to up my dram voltage a notch to get prime95 to run, so far it has been running 9 hours










Nice, you ready for 4 GHz yet?


----------



## Arrowslinger

OMG be gentle with me









I am sooooo afraid I might fry it, when I stepped it to 433x9 (before dram voltage upped) I got no boot and like repetitive post beeps









I dont think I ever reached for the power button so fast in my life


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


OMG be gentle with me









I am sooooo afraid I might fry it, when I stepped it to 433x9 (before dram voltage upped) I got no boot and like repetitive post beeps









I dont think I ever reached for the power button so fast in my life










It's ok to be a little scared but this board has so many fail safes that is actually hard to damage any thing. Those beeps are normal, it just ment that you had to little or to much volts somewhere. When this happens you will most likey get a "loop" which means that the computer will reboot itself a few times and maybe change your settings back to stock.

One thing though is if your ram can handle it, as I'm not familiar with it.
What is the stock timings and volts and what are they at now?


----------



## Arrowslinger

Stock dram v was 1.5 it is now at 1.8


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


Stock dram v was 1.5 it is now at 1.8


How far OC'ed is the ram?
I am thinking you have to try a different strap so the ram is not OC'ed so much and you don't have to give it so much juice.
Can I have a link to your ram?


----------



## Arrowslinger

Not sure if this will help? This is the review I read on it before purchase.

http://www.techwarelabs.com/reviews/...per_DDR3-1800/


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


Not sure if this will help? This is the review I read on it before purchase.

http://www.techwarelabs.com/reviews/...per_DDR3-1800/


Ok this is what I got 

Extreme Performance PC3-14400 (1800MHz)
Low Latency (8-8-8-24)
Equipped Patriot Viper Heat Shields with integrated ACC (Aluminum Copper Composite) technology
100% Tested and Verified
Lifetime Warranty
RoHS Compliant
EPP 2.0 Ready
So make sure you manually set the timings in BIOS to 8-8-8-24 and volts to 2.0 as this is stock.
Then when you are all said and done with you OC'ing you can attempt to reduce volt's from there and possibly tighten timings.


----------



## Arrowslinger

Before that let me add this was or has been near 4 ghz from previous owner, mb/cpu/mem as he was into overclocking.

I have lost contact with him so not sure if he had tweaked at it or not?


----------



## BradleyW

Hey guy's. I have ran into some trouble. Someone said by raiding 2 hdd's together that are not the same were causing lagging in my games. ACHILEE5 suggested to use both hdd's in ACHI Mode. I deleted my raid and installed windows 7 on the hitachi sata drive. I have booted up and windows cannot see my second drive that i will be using for games. Its the WD Cavior 320. During windows installation, it found 2 hdd's. Now i am only seing one of them. I then went into the bios and changed my hdd setup from raid to ACHI. I them go into continues reboots and i get black screens with white writing telling me that windows is damaged. I then wen tback into the bios and disabled the whole function. I am now back in windows safe and sound with error's however i am not seeing my second drive and i am not able to get in windows in the ACHI mode which is the mode i would like because it has been reccomended. How do i gain access and see my second drive in ACHI mode?

BTW, i did not install windows in ACHI mode to begin with and i also have updated windows and installed all the EP45-UD3P drivers from the disc.

Please help.

Edit: I have just gone onto computer management found within the administrative options folder. It has said that a disc needs configuring. It is asking me wether to bring it online as a master boot record drive or a GUID Partition drive. I need to know what to select for this drive. Remeber, this drive is games only. What does ACHI do anyway? Will i be able to use ACHI after bring this drive online or do i need to format under ACHI enabled before installing windows?

I hope i can get my ACHI running like ACHILEE5 and play some games


----------



## ACHILEE5

So, are you in "Disk management"?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


So, are you in "Disk management"?


Yes.


----------



## ACHILEE5

I would choose* "master boot record drive"* But, I'm just guessing. 
And don't think you want a "GUID Partition"!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


I would choose* "master boot record drive"* But, I'm just guessing. 
And don't think you want a "GUID Partition"!


After that, what do i do about ACHI?

I have no idea if my drives are optimally configured to prevent lagging in games.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Have you got the drive, up now?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Have you got the drive, up now?


Yes, i have chosen Master boot and formatted it. Windows has now detected it as a sinple volume, NTFS HDD.

What should i do now?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Make a folder on the drive called "Program files E" I'm guessing it's on drive "E" 
Then when you install games, install into there! 
So GTA 4 could go to "E:\\Program Files E\\Rockstar Games"


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Make a folder on the drive called "Program files E" I'm guessing it's on drive "E" 
Then when you install games, install into there! 
So GTA 4 could go to "E:\\Program Files E\\Rockstar Games"


Thanks, i will do that. Before i went into raid 0, my cavior hit 7ms access speed. Now its hitting only 12.5ms access speed. Looks like my drives are in bad condition in terms of "correct settings". Should i enable ACHI? If so, how do i stop it from rebooting. Do i have to reformat again under achi?


----------



## radaja

i really think you have to do a fresh install in ACHI mode.
you cannot install in one mode and then switch while in bios.
or you'll get the error screens.same with installing in ACHI mode and switching
to IDE mode.


----------



## ACHILEE5

What mode are you in


----------



## BradleyW

I have tried raid mode even tho i have no strip size set up and i have tried the "disable function". Just like radaja said, i need to format within ahci mode. I will try that right now. back laterz.


----------



## ACHILEE5

OK mate


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
What mode are you in









im in a pretty good mode right now.thanks for asking


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
i really think you have to do a fresh install in ACHI mode.
you cannot install in one mode and then switch while in bios.
or you'll get the error screens.same with installing in ACHI mode and switching
to IDE mode.

I am not sure this is correct. With VISTA (I don't know about 7) you need to install the Intel AHCI drivers to enable the AHCI, regardless of the BIOS settings. I have both the Intel RAID and AHCI drivers installed and can switch about at will with no errors. It is worth noting, though, that if RAID is Enabled, AHCI is Enabled by default, whether or not you have an active array or just independent HDDs. I believe it says so in the User's Manual.

I wonder, though, why it matters? AHCI only provides benefits in two cases. 1) You are going to do hot swapping, or 2) You intend on using Native Command Queing. In the second case, you can only do NAQ if the HDD has the ability to do so and I am not sure that you will see any real world improvement in performance by using it.


----------



## radaja

with vista you need the ich10 drivers for raid but not achi
when doing a fresh install,vista has drivers that work for achi.
i was talking about switching between
ide and achi mode.


----------



## grishkathefool

Ok, I don't have any problems changing from IDE to AHCI and back in the BIOS though. I have made the change several times, back when I couldn't decide what I was doing. It is worth noting, though, that I settled in IDE mode, as my HDDs didn't support NAQ and I am not interested in Hot Swapping. I don't know why Brad would have a problem with it. There must be something he is missing.

In BIOS make sure the SATA RAID/AHCI Mode is set to AHCI and that SATA Port 0-3 Native Mode is set to Native. (I believe that Win7 supports Native IDE)


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Ok, I don't have any problems changing from IDE to AHCI and back in the BIOS though. I have made the change several times, back when I couldn't decide what I was doing. It is worth noting, though, that I settled in IDE mode, as my HDDs didn't support NAQ and I am not interested in Hot Swapping. I don't know why Brad would have a problem with it. There must be something he is missing.

In BIOS make sure the SATA RAID/AHCI Mode is set to AHCI and that SATA Port 0-3 Native Mode is set to Native. (I believe that Win7 supports Native IDE)


I think Brad is trying to get away from Raid 0, and is trying OS on one drive and games on the other









We're both thinking this would help games run smoother









I am doing the same with a SSD for OS, and a WD320GB for games! 
And in games, it is working very well for holding good fps and load times!
And feels every bit as good as my Raid 0 did!

Our theory being, "The game drive" will be just playing the game (_as much as pos_), whilst the "OS drive" does the rest!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


im in a pretty good mode right now.thanks for asking










Then we're all good in the "Happy Thread"


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


I think Brad is trying to get away from Raid 0, and is trying OS on one drive and games on the other









We're both thinking this would help games run smoother









I am doing the same with a SSD for OS, and a WD320GB for games! 
And in games, it is working very well for holding good fps and load times!
And feels every bit as good as my Raid 0 did!

Our theory being, "The game drive" will be just playing the game (_as much as pos_), whilst the "OS drive" does the rest!









Then we're all good in the "Happy Thread"










aren't some games only designed to run on default C drive? my past experience was my C drive was small and i added another drive (500GB) and installed all UT Series games on it. while it did work, i could not clean cache when i downloaded content. so will modern games like COD, Crysis, TF2 etc etc run on a different drive other then default? or is it default only because of piracy ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
aren't some games only designed to run on default C drive? my past experience was my C drive was small and i added another drive (500GB) and installed all UT Series games on it. while it did work, i could not clean cache when i downloaded content. so will modern games like COD, Crysis, TF2 etc etc run on a different drive other then default? or is it default only because of piracy ?

I think most games can be put on any drive.

I play UT99 as a sniper if anyone is interested and BattleField 2142?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I think most games can be put on any drive.

I play UT99 as a sniper if anyone is interested and BattleField 2142?

I play UT99 and 2K4 as sniper, although most all good 99 servers are gone. not a problem though, i can easily flip a switch on my server and have UT99 running again with all the great custom maps we know and love ({SUF} NYA etc etc)
and im sure my clan buddies ({SUF}) would enjoy some quality UT99.

ok, well when the new board comes tomorrow.... (Arrival scan at Livonia right now) and the paint dries on a CM690 i'll be sure to install OS on 1 drive and Games on another and try it out..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
I play UT99 and 2K4 as sniper, although most all good 99 servers are gone. not a problem though, i can easily flip a switch on my server and have UT99 running again with all the great custom maps we know and love ({SUF} NYA etc etc)
and im sure my clan buddies ({SUF}) would enjoy some quality UT99.

ok, well when the new board comes tomorrow.... (Arrival scan at Livonia right now) and the paint dries on a CM690 i'll be sure to install OS on 1 drive and Games on another and try it out..

{SUF} has some great maps!
I am {DOU}Concrete send me a PM if you want to play some time.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
{SUF} has some great maps!
I am {DOU}Concrete send me a PM if you want to play some time.

{SUF} was always know for the maps. {SUF}Skull_skewer is the mappin master. he did a remake of a 99 map for COD4.
i was and still play as {SUF}CHiLLiN and once i get everything loaded back up and everything's running i will turn on my 99 server that i have hosted in a COLO in madison heights and get 'er going so we can do some 99. I know all the people i am on teamspeak with would love to play some 99....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
{SUF} was always know for the maps. {SUF}Skull_skewer is the mappin master. he did a remake of a 99 map for COD4.
i was and still play as {SUF}CHiLLiN and once i get everything loaded back up and everything's running i will turn on my 99 server that i have hosted in a COLO in madison heights and get 'er going so we can do some 99. I know all the people i am on teamspeak with would love to play some 99....

Sounds good, send me the Teamspeak ip and I'll hook up for some frags.
I play monster hunt on 2K4 on the WOH server but we are adding 2K4 to ours as well, but send me the ip for the server when you get that going.

Oh yeah, we are going to OC the hell out of you CPU


----------



## marsey99

so gb have said i should rma the board as they cant see any reason that i should have the kind of performace i am getting.

so i will be sending it to them asap and if it comes back fine and i still have the issue it will be in the fs threads or on fleabay seeing as its cheaper to get a new board then getting other ram atm.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
so gb have said i should rma the board as they cant see any reason that i should have the kind of performace i am getting.

so i will be sending it to them asap and if it comes back fine and i still have the issue it will be in the fs threads or on fleabay seeing as its cheaper to get a new board then getting other ram atm.

Well lets hope the problem gets fixed. Hopefully it won't take three weeks.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
I think Brad is trying to get away from Raid 0, and is trying OS on one drive and games on the other









We're both thinking this would help games run smoother









I am doing the same with a SSD for OS, and a WD320GB for games!
And in games, it is working very well for holding good fps and load times!
And feels every bit as good as my Raid 0 did!

Our theory being, "The game drive" will be just playing the game (_as much as pos_), whilst the "OS drive" does the rest!









Then we're all good in the "Happy Thread"









Yep, this is exactly correct. This is what i am trying to do with my hdd's. One for windows and the other for games. I have reformatted under achi and it worked. I installed drivers off the motherboard disc. My system rebooted and it said both my hdd's are currently being installed. I then rebooted after that had finished. What access time should i see with the WD320 Cavior? (HD Tune)


----------



## marsey99

tbh i dont care if it does take 3 weeks if i get a mobo that works my mem with decent performance.

i really would like to have this board working 100% as the only other option in truth would be a p5q of some flavour.


----------



## BradleyW

I ran HD Tune. The 320GB WD scores 12.7 on access speed/rate. Is that a little too high?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I ran HD Tune. The 320GB WD scores 12.7 on access speed/rate. Is that a little too high?

That is about normal. http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives...ne-2-55-a.html


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
That is about normal. http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives...ne-2-55-a.html

Cheers NoGuru. I have posted on the thread.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Cheers NoGuru. I have posted on the thread.









I have checked your results compared to the others with the same HD and yours seems to be a touch faster.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
I think Brad is trying to get away from Raid 0, and is trying OS on one drive and games on the other









We're both thinking this would help games run smoother









I am doing the same with a SSD for OS, and a WD320GB for games!
And in games, it is working very well for holding good fps and load times!
And feels every bit as good as my Raid 0 did!

Our theory being, "The game drive" will be just playing the game (_as much as pos_), whilst the "OS drive" does the rest!









Then we're all good in the "Happy Thread"









lol, I moved my Games to my secondary drive, a WD Green 500, on the same principal. Things run great.


----------



## BradleyW

Crysis is running a little better however there is still god dam stuttering when IA and terrain has to be loaded. Do i have enough Video Ram or do i just need another WD 320 to raid up?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Crysis is running a little better however there is still god dam stuttering when IA and terrain has to be loaded. Do i have enough Video Ram or do i just need another WD 320 to raid up?

I would get a new Monitor first. That will make everything look way better, and since it is VGA that is where your problem may be. If not you have a new monitor.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well UPS delivered my EP45-UD3P today. i am yet to install into the case, need to install cpu, Thermalright Ultra 120 and memory. but doing some cable management 1st to make sure everything is routed correctly so it's all cool when i turn it on and run it. anything special i need to do before i boot this bad boy up?

im wondering now if i should even bother with the E6750 and just go buy a Quad or an E8400 or E8500. should i do the E6750?


----------



## shiarua

Just bought one of these off someone on another forum.

Do you recommend using EasyTune6 with Memset for overclocking?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
well UPS delivered my EP45-UD3P today. i am yet to install into the case, need to install cpu, Thermalright Ultra 120 and memory. but doing some cable management 1st to make sure everything is routed correctly so it's all cool when i turn it on and run it. anything special i need to do before i boot this bad boy up?

im wondering now if i should even bother with the E6750 and just go buy a Quad or an E8400 or E8500. should i do the E6750?

Just load Optimized Defaults when you first boot, and set ram to specs "timings and volts".
Might as well use the 6750 for now. Once you get to know the board and want more that's when you might start look for another chip.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shiarua* 
Just bought one of these off someone on another forum.

Do you recommend using EasyTune6 with Memset for overclocking?

Do not use ET6 for overclocking unless you are very experienced.
The only thing most of us use it for is screen shots to show volts.
Memset is a little different and can be used to tighten stuff up, but it can cause freezing. Set your timings in BIOS first then later if you want to tighten then up use memset.


----------



## radioman81

Hi guys,

I just built my new rig and I want to OC it with air cooling @ 4.3 GHz (if possible and above)

With basic auto settings I can achieve a pretty stable 4.14 GHz (I just increase the FSB to 9 x 460).

However, I would like to aim for more - if possible with my rig? Can anyone advise how to setup the mainboard settings properly?

I can provide you the following information:

1. Q9650 E0 stepping
2. MB: Gigabyte UD3P
3. Memory: OCZ 4 GB DDR2-RAM PC1200 CL5 2x2GB KIT (OCZ2B1200LV4GK)
4. 250 GTS Graphics
5. 550 Watts Darkpower Pro BeQuiet
(http://www.be-quiet.net/be-quiet.net...websiteLang=en)
6. AirCooling: Prolimatech Megahalems with two fans (push - pull config).

Memorry runs at auto settings @ 552Mhz (5:6 ratio),
CAS 5
RCD 7
RP 7
RAS 25
RFC 74
CR 2T

If I use the basic settings of the MB and just increase the FSB to 460 the Vcore is set (according to cpu-z) to 1.424V.

Now I have no clue whether this is way too high and whether I should adjust all things manually (VCore / RAM core) to reach 4.3 or even more. What would be realistic for Air Cooling? Unfortunately, I have really no clue where to start - except the Vcore, the FSB and multiplier (however, I have no extreme edition so the multiplier is not an option).

Thanks for your help! I appreciate it!

I posted this in the Intel CPU first but then I was forwarded by another user to this awesome thread 

So, how can I be helped?







IF AT ALL























Thanks guys so much!

Please consider, that I am willing to learn a lot and I do not expect you to tell me:

Set this value to 1.4V and this to 1.234 - I know it will be a hard and long way - but I need to start somewhere.

I think I have the basic knowledge and understanding how OC works but I am overwhelmed with all the terminology used in the MB Intelligent TWeaker (M.I.T) settings screen. Like

Load-Line Calibration (what the heck is that) or CPu Termination, CPU PLL, WHAT IS MCH? and so on!

So, how do we start properly with a person like me?
I am sorry that I make your life so complicated but I really seek for HELP! ;D


----------



## ACHILEE5

This might help








Posted originally by NoGuru I think









Quote:

Here are some definitions for some of the BIOS features
Mobo Voltage Definitions
******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed.

CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability

CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term

CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad

CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)

MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)

MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)

MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto)

ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)

ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)

DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram

DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram)

Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A)

Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A)


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radioman81* 
Hi guys,
Hi radio and welcome to the thread. Congrats on selecting the 9650 and the UD3P

I just built my new rig and I want to OC it with air cooling @ 4.3 GHz (if possible and above)
You may be able to reach 4.3 stable on air,especially if you have a low vid chip. Mine is 1.25 and I can run 4.25 stable

With basic auto settings I can achieve a pretty stable 4.14 GHz (I just increase the FSB to 9 x 460).
My settings for 456x9 are as follows
LLC-enabled
V-core-1.33125
Term-1.28
MCH Core-1.28
Your 4140 MHz may need more,but these#s should be close

However, I would like to aim for more - if possible with my rig? Can anyone advise how to setup the mainboard settings properly?
Try to achieve a differential between V-core and Term of .03/0.4 v lower for Term than your V-core setting . Whatever it turns out to be.
MCH will need to be increased after 400MHz FSB. A range between 1.24 and 1.34 most likely-- depending on speed

I can provide you the following information:

1. Q9650 E0 stepping
2. MB: Gigabyte UD3P
3. Memory: OCZ 4 GB DDR2-RAM PC1200 CL5 2x2GB KIT (OCZ2B1200LV4GK)
4. 250 GTS Graphics
5. 550 Watts Darkpower Pro BeQuiet
(http://www.be-quiet.net/be-quiet.net...websiteLang=en)
6. AirCooling: Prolimatech Megahalems with two fans (push - pull config).

Memorry runs at auto settings @ 552Mhz (5:6 ratio),
CAS 5
RCD 7
RP 7
RAS 25
RFC 74
CR 2T

If I use the basic settings of the MB and just increase the FSB to 460 the Vcore is set (according to cpu-z) to 1.424V.
That is high for 4100--Auto always over volts

Now I have no clue whether this is way too high and whether I should adjust all things manually (VCore / RAM core) to reach 4.3 or even more. What would be realistic for Air Cooling? Unfortunately, I have really no clue where to start - except the Vcore, the FSB and multiplier (however, I have no extreme edition so the multiplier is not an option).

Thanks for your help! I appreciate it!

I posted this in the Intel CPU first but then I was forwarded by another user to this awesome thread 

So, how can I be helped?







IF AT ALL























Thanks guys so much!

Please consider, that I am willing to learn a lot and I do not expect you to tell me:

Set this value to 1.4V and this to 1.234 - I know it will be a hard and long way - but I need to start somewhere.

I think I have the basic knowledge and understanding how OC works but I am overwhelmed with all the terminology used in the MB Intelligent TWeaker (M.I.T) settings screen. Like

Load-Line Calibration (what the heck is that) or CPu Termination, CPU PLL, WHAT IS MCH? and so on!
Definitions to help you on your way
*Mobo Voltage Definitions*
*******Motherboard Voltage Control*******

*Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed.*

*CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability*

*CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term*

*CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad*

*CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)*

*MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)*

*MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)*

*MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto)*

*ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram*

*DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram)*

*Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A)*

*Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A)*
__________________

So, how do we start properly with a person like me?
I am sorry that I make your life so complicated but I really seek for HELP! ;D

Here is something else you will find invaluable on the UD3P board
CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration.
^^^^^^ use this when you update the BIOS or have problems resulting from crashes. Yell if you need more help


----------



## DaClownie

Radio,

Thanks for coming over. Told you we were a receptive group.

Good luck when overclocking your system. We have an unbelievable base of knowledge here. Mind you, there is TONS of posts to read over, but its certainly worth skimming a good portion. (at 30 posts per page, I have 255 pages).

Most of this stuff we have ready to say well in advance though. We've guided a quite a few people (myself included) through the OCing process using this great motherboard.

Not fishing for reputation either... but as you go through the process, make sure to give +rep (you'll see the link on the left side of the post that helped you) to the people assisting you through this process. Enjoy OCN and enjoy OCing your 9650 (jealous of your CPU, btw!)

- Danny


----------



## radioman81

Thanks guys for your first advise. I prepared my bios as suggested by dennyb and I also found the explanation of the terminology useful by Achilee5. Now I start tweaking. And I will read now some pages (30) backwards


----------



## dennyb

@ radioman --don't know what method you use for stress testing,but I use P95 sm fft to determine the CPU portion of the over clock . Then follow up with "blend' for the Ram or MCH portion


----------



## radioman81

I am using prime95 too. Seems to be a good validator. Funny thing is now: If I set the FSB to 456 and everything else is set to Auto: the system runs stable - even prime etc.

However, if I start to play with the values to set everything manually I can't even load windows


----------



## slushmad

Hello Overclock.net community. I'm a long time reader first time poster!
Love the forums here, lots of amazing people. I'm here because after weeks of fiddling I'm totally stuck. I recently bought this amazing mobo and an e8400. Been trying to OC this thing and have had some successes. I think I'm close to getting 4.5 stable but I need to take some settings off auto (mainly cpu term) but I can't for the life of me.

Initially my computer seemed stable at 4.2, until prime kept erroring after about 8 hours or so. This was really confusing me, I pumped more vcore and no success. I changed up FSB frequencies with diff multipliers to avoid FSB hole, but still no success. Then one day I randomly decided to go up to 4.4 and not touch anything. All of a sudden everything is stable. Prime ran 13 hours no error. Ran it again another day 11 hours no error.

I think it has something to do with my CPU termination. When its on auto I get stable 4.4. I have no idea what auto is setting it at. When I touch it, I won't even post. I've tried the entire range from 1.2-1.4 and it just won't post. I switch back to auto and everything is fine. But when I try to reach 4.5, Prime fails after 20 minutes or so. I'm fully happy with 4.4 stable, but I'd really like to take those settings off of auto. Getting 4.5 would just be icing on the cake, extremely delicious icing! I have watercooling, idles just under 40, under load maxes out at 69. Here is my config at the moment:

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4500

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 530
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:Set to 100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 700 (iirc)
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 800 (iirc)
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 0
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<< 0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1060
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ......................................... 5
tRP'........................................... 5
tRAS.......................................... 15

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... Manual
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.38## (1.36 cpu-z)
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*.......: <<< Auto
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: << 1.59
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.......: <<< Auto
CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,,0.800V*.......:<<< (I dont have this option)
MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: << 1.4
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........; <<< Leave
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: <<< Leave
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.550V............: <<< 1.59
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: <<< 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: <<< 2.1
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: <<< Leave
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:

I hope thats enough info, and sorry about the wall of text. Thanks a lot guys for any input!

P.S. This chip and mobo is fun as heck to play with lol, although frustrating atm









edit: hmm I wonder where I've made the other 9 posts lol been a while I guess =o!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radioman81* 
I am using prime95 too. Seems to be a good validator. Funny thing is now: If I set the FSB to 456 and everything else is set to Auto: the system runs stable - even prime etc.

However, if I start to play with the values to set everything manually I can't even load windows









Make sure the RAM is not running too fast ( as you increase FSB the ram speeds up) and be sure to set PCI e to 100. Set performance enhance to "standard".
Have you tried my 456x9 settings in the first post?

My settings for 456x9 are as follows
LLC-enabled
V-core-1.33125
Term-1.28
MCH Core-1.28
Your 4140 MHz may need more,but these#s should be close


----------



## radioman81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Make sure the RAM is not running too fast ( as you increase FSB the ram speeds up) and be sure to set PCI e to 100. Set performance enhance to "standard".
Have you tried my 456x9 settings in the first post?

My settings for 456x9 are as follows
LLC-enabled
V-core-1.33125
Term-1.28
MCH Core-1.28
Your 4140 MHz may need more,but these#s should be close

Just giving it a shot right now with your settings. Booting right now...lets see...

Edit: nope doesnt want. I will increase now the Vcore.

Edit: maybe a stupid question but how do I assure that my RAM is not running too fast when I am increasing the FSB?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slushmad* 
Hello Overclock.net community. I'm a long time reader first time poster!
Love the forums here, lots of amazing people. I'm here because after weeks of fiddling I'm totally stuck. I recently bought this amazing mobo and an e8400. Been trying to OC this thing and have had some successes. I think I'm close to getting 4.5 stable but I need to take some settings off auto (mainly cpu term) but I can't for the life of me.

Initially my computer seemed stable at 4.2, until prime kept erroring after about 8 hours or so. This was really confusing me, I pumped more vcore and no success. I changed up FSB frequencies with diff multipliers to avoid FSB hole, but still no success. Then one day I randomly decided to go up to 4.4 and not touch anything. All of a sudden everything is stable. Prime ran 13 hours no error. Ran it again another day 11 hours no error.

I think it has something to do with my CPU termination. When its on auto I get stable 4.4. I have no idea what auto is setting it at. When I touch it, I won't even post. I've tried the entire range from 1.2-1.4 and it just won't post. I switch back to auto and everything is fine. But when I try to reach 4.5, Prime fails after 20 minutes or so. I'm fully happy with 4.4 stable, but I'd really like to take those settings off of auto. Getting 4.5 would just be icing on the cake, extremely delicious icing! I have watercooling, idles just under 40, under load maxes out at 69. Here is my config at the moment:

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4500

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 530
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:Set to 100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 700 (iirc)
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 800 (iirc)
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 0
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<< 0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1060
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ......................................... 5
tRP'........................................... 5
tRAS.......................................... 15

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.â€¦â€¦â€¦... Manual
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.38## (1.36 cpu-z)
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*.......: <<< Auto--Try 1.34
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: << 1.59
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*.......: <<< Auto--try normal
CPU Reference2â€¦â€¦â€¦,,0.800V*.......:<<< (I dont have this option)
MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: << 1.4--try 1.34
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V...........; <<< Leave--try normal
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........: <<< Leave--try normal
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.550V............: <<< 1.59--go back to stock volts or normal
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............: <<< 1.2--stock

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: <<< 2.1
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: <<< Leave
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:

I hope thats enough info, and sorry about the wall of text. Thanks a lot guys for any input!

P.S. This chip and mobo is fun as heck to play with lol, although frustrating atm









edit: hmm I wonder where I've made the other 9 posts lol been a while I guess =o!

xx


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I would get a new Monitor first. That will make everything look way better, and since it is VGA that is where your problem may be. If not you have a new monitor.









Crysis still sticks a bit. I need a new DVI big monitor.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radioman81* 
Just giving it a shot right now with your settings. Booting right now...lets see...

Edit: nope doesnt want. I will increase now the Vcore.

Edit: maybe a stupid question but how do I assure that my RAM is not running too fast when I am increasing the FSB?

RAM Speed Formula---FSBx MM (memory multiplyer)= RAM Speed
460x2.4=1104

@ Bradley--a Samsung 22" or 24" is a good choice


----------



## slushmad

Dennyb, what's xx?


----------



## radioman81

Wow - first of all - thanks for the enormous amount of help I am getting here form DennyB







However, this can be really frustrating if it won't work









my settings as following --> end up in a blue screen when booting...

Quote:

CPU = Q9650
Motherboard = UD3P Gigabyte
BIOS Version = FB
Ram = OCZ Blade Low Voltage Kit 4GB 9600U (OCZ2B1200LV4G)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.10GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 456
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1216
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.34375V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.300V
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.300
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.800
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slushmad* 
Dennyb, what's xx?

I replied inside the quote and it won't let me post unless I type in a couple characters--no meaning









Quote:


Originally Posted by *radioman81* 
Wow - first of all - thanks for the enormous amount of help I am getting here form DennyB







However, this can be really frustrating if it won't work









my settings as following --> end up in a blue screen when booting...

First try "A" latch --2.50 MM----456x2.50=1140. Sometimes selecting a different strap will cure what ails you.
Still no love? then try raising v-core to about 1.36 or so and bump Term to 1.320.
Still no go bump MCH Core to1.32


----------



## radioman81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 

First try "A" latch --2.50 MM----456x2.50=1140. Sometimes selecting a different strap will cure what ails you.
Still no love? then try raising v-core to about 1.36 or so and bump Term to 1.320.
Still no go bump MCH Core to1.32

Oh well, still no luck. That is weird...only auto works for 4.1 GHz. Oh..I see a variable now that helps to increase stability...if I increase the RAM voltage to 2.19V then it is stable at 4.2GHz...but I am still back at 1.42 CPU Vcore and 2.2V RAM...that does not sound good to me...


----------



## rkane

Hi everyone - I've got a seemingly odd problem here, but if anyone can help it should be one of you...

I had this same CPU (q9550), Video card (4870), and RAM (g.skill 1066 2x2GB)on an EP45-DS3L that I was able to overclock to a FSB of 410 MHz no problem. The only reason I didn't go higher was the northbridge heatsink was getting VERY,VERY hot. So I picked up the UD3P to solve that problem but can't get it anywhere near 400 MHz...

The optimized defaults can run Prime95-Blend or memtest86 overnight no problem (FSB 333). But with the BIOS settings below memtest runs overnight, Prime95-SmallFFT runs 5+ hours, large FFT or Blend fails in 1-2 min, always on core 1, then core 2. The windows version of memtest finds an error every couple of seconds. Core temps never get above 55, and MCH/ram is barely warm so I doubt that is the problem.

This seems to be some sort of MCH or RAM issue, right? I've tried taking out one ram stick, moving them to slots 1 and 3 (are in 2 and 4 now), and using some old DDR2 800 PNY 2x2GB, with essentially the same results...
Dropping FSB dosn't solve the problem until its <340 or so. Messing with Vcore,MCH core, etc doesn't have a noticable effect on the number of Prime95 errors.

Any idea what's going on?

As a side issue, is there a way to find out what the AUTO voltages are actually set at? EasyTune doesn't like Win7-64 bit and everest won't get a signed driver for it.

Quote:

BIOS Settings:

CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = UD3P Gigabyte Rev 1.6
BIOS Version = FB
Ram = G.skill F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 6x (to take processor out of the equation)
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0 (really no difference if set to 8.5x)
CPU Frequency .......................: 2.4GHz (2.8 at spec)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18 (from g.skill forum for this memory)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.34375V
CPU Termination.....1.200V..........: 1.24V
CPU PLL.............1.500V..........: 1.57 V
CPU Referen.........0.755V..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.300
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1 (G.skill spec)
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

All other various timings, etc are at optimized defaults.
Any power saving/throttling options are disabled.


----------



## DaClownie

Term is too low... General rule of thumb is .3/.4 lower than your vcore... so try 1.30 term.


----------



## NoGuru

Crap I wish I had some time to work with some of the new guy's, but just got home and heading out for dinner and drinks. So I'll try and get back on tonight or tomorrow.
Just listen carefully to what these guy's say and all should be good.


----------



## DaClownie

Egads, Guru is trusting me in this thread without supervision?


----------



## slushmad

ok, so if I touch cpu term, cpu reference, mch reference. it won't post at all. What I did do Dennyb was drop MCH to 1.34. and followed everything else you mentioned. Running prime atm. Btw I have LLC on, could that be one reason why I cant touch cpu term? Any value I used for cpu term between 1.2 and 1.44 doesn't post. I even tried manually putting in .63 x cpu term, still no post.

sigh prime failed 10 mins.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radioman81* 
Oh well, still no luck. That is weird...only auto works for 4.1 GHz. Oh..I see a variable now that helps to increase stability...if I increase the RAM voltage to 2.19V then it is stable at 4.2GHz...but I am still back at 1.42 CPU Vcore and 2.2V RAM...that does not sound good to me...

radioman what is your vid on the 9650? Coretemp will tell you. do you have C1E and EIST disabled? If you have a high vid around 1.3 Like ACHILLEE5 has? If so you will need more voltage than the 1.25 and lower vid chips.

O there was another guy a few pages back that had trouble getting his OC with RAM similar to yours.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rkane* 
Hi everyone - I've got a seemingly odd problem here, but if anyone can help it should be one of you...

I had this same CPU (q9550), Video card (4870), and RAM (g.skill 1066 2x2GB)on an EP45-DS3L that I was able to overclock to a FSB of 410 MHz no problem. The only reason I didn't go higher was the northbridge heatsink was getting VERY,VERY hot. So I picked up the UD3P to solve that problem but can't get it anywhere near 400 MHz...

The optimized defaults can run Prime95-Blend or memtest86 overnight no problem (FSB 333). But with the BIOS settings below memtest runs overnight, Prime95-SmallFFT runs 5+ hours, large FFT or Blend fails in 1-2 min, always on core 1, then core 2. The windows version of memtest finds an error every couple of seconds. Core temps never get above 55, and MCH/ram is barely warm so I doubt that is the problem.

When you are sm fft stable and the blend fails it is MCH related

This seems to be some sort of MCH or RAM issue, right? I've tried taking out one ram stick, moving them to slots 1 and 3 (are in 2 and 4 now), and using some old DDR2 800 PNY 2x2GB, with essentially the same results...
Dropping FSB dosn't solve the problem until its <340 or so. Messing with Vcore,MCH core, etc doesn't have a noticable effect on the number of Prime95 errors.

Any idea what's going on?

As a side issue, is there a way to find out what the AUTO voltages are actually set at? EasyTune doesn't like Win7-64 bit and everest won't get a signed driver for it.

LLC-enabled
Raise the Multi back up to 8.5x select D latch (400) --2.66 multi.
Raise Term to 1.3v
MCH Core to 1.26v
and if I'm not mistaken your Ram should be 2.1v?-check manu specs


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slushmad* 
ok, so if I touch cpu term, cpu reference, mch reference. it won't post at all. What I did do Dennyb was drop MCH to 1.34. and followed everything else you mentioned. Running prime atm. Btw I have LLC on, could that be one reason why I cant touch cpu term? Any value I used for cpu term between 1.2 and 1.44 doesn't post. I even tried manually putting in .63 x cpu term, still no post.

sigh prime failed 10 mins.

Check Noguru's sig --I think he has #s for 4500 . Also check Grishkathefools sig for high E8400 settings.

edit what prime test? if sm fft,you need to adjust V-core and Term . If Blend --adjust MCH Core

Also when you change CPU Ref and MCH Refs you *must* set them when Term is at stock 1.2v . Then set Term to the desired setting. The Refs scale with the Term setting


----------



## rkane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
Term is too low... General rule of thumb is .3/.4 lower than your vcore... so try 1.30 term.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
LLC-enabled
Raise the Multi back up to 8.5x select D latch (400) --2.66 multi.
Raise Term to 1.3v
MCH Core to 1.26v
and if I'm not mistaken your Ram should be 2.1v?-check manu specs

Thanks for the suggestions DaClownie and dennyb, thats definately an improvement - it will run for about 15 min before failing in Blend, on just core 1. Any other thoughts on what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rkane* 
Thanks for the suggestions DaClownie and dennyb, thats definately an improvement - it will run for about 15 min before failing in Blend, on just core 1. Any other thoughts on what I'm doing wrong?

If you are stable in sm fft -that means you have properly applied volt on V-core and Term . You should test this first ,then blend. That way the cpu portion of the overclock is settled

Failure in blend means MCH Core is off --bump MCH Core untill stability is reached


----------



## rkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Failure in blend means MCH Core is off --bump MCH Core untill stability is reached


Whats the highest safe MCH core? I've tried values from 1.05 to 1.4, with no real difference. I think its definately a MCH issue as moving the Vcore and Term down to 1.24 and 1.20 works just as well as 1.35/1.32 V.

Is there any chance I somehow put the CPU into the socket incorrectly or something? Could the board be bad? Looking around the rest of this thread it seems like something isn't working like it usually does...


----------



## Dilyn

If you don't force the CPU in, it's seated properly.

I doubt the board would be bad.

It's more than likely a MCH undervolt, like Denny said.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rkane*


Whats the highest safe MCH core? I've tried values from 1.05 to 1.4, with no real difference. I think its definately a MCH issue as moving the Vcore and Term down to 1.24 and 1.20 works just as well as 1.35/1.32 V.

Is there any chance I somehow put the CPU into the socket incorrectly or something? Could the board be bad? Looking around the rest of this thread it seems like something isn't working like it usually does...


What kind of cooling do you have ? What are your temps? could be a temp related problem. Take a little break and clk on user cp at rhe top and fill out system sig at "edit system"

You have the CPU inserted correctly or it would not work at all. you really need to test "this way" or you won't know what is causing you to fail
Test--sm fft. V-core and Term will need to be adjusted. (try to keep Term about .04v lower than V-core -leave MCH at 1.3

once you are stable in sm fft you will only need to adjust the MCH Core.

Testing blend first only complicates an overclock. The CPU MUST be stableized first. Then the Ram via MCH Core


----------



## slushmad

Quote:



Also when you change CPU Ref and MCH Refs you must set them when Term is at stock 1.2v . Then set Term to the desired setting. The Refs scale with the Term setting


Sorry I don't get what you mean. And its failing small fft.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slushmad*


Sorry I don't get what you mean. And its failing small fft.


Ok, when you want to set the Refs do not enter a value for them when the CPU Term is at a # other than stock --1.20v is stock. So, with Term at 1.20v set the CPU Ref and The MCH Ref to whatever # works for your rig. Then when you change the Term to say"1.28" those Ref #s change(scale) with the new Term #. 
If you have not yet arrived at workable #s,then select auto or Normal. Normal seems to do very well.

The reason it is failing sm fft is the V-core/ Term settings are not correct. The best way to increase an overclock is in small steps (100) MHz at a time. Big jumps are tough to accomplish. If you walk it up a little at a time and test as you go you will learn how your rig reacts to the voltages you are applying. Take plenty of notes. Wish I had a quick solution,but I don't . All of the succesful overclocks are obtained by increasing in small steps.


----------



## rkane

Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it.



dennyb said:


> What kind of cooling do you have ? What are your temps? could be a temp related problem. Take a little break and clk on user cp at rhe top and fill out system sig at "edit system"
> 
> For the CPU I have a Corsair H50 which keeps the cores at ~58 or below on full load with a Vcore 1.35 , so I think that's acceptable. The northbridge has the usual heatsink minus that stupid blue plate on top, and is warm, maybe ~35-40C to the touch, RAM is even cooler. Case is a antec 902 with all the fans turned to high.
> 
> I had the small-FFT running the past two hours with no errors, but Blend and Large FFT still fail in minutes under the following conditions:
> 
> All FSB = 400, 2.66D multiplier for RAM
> Vcore: 1.25
> VTT:1.22
> MCH: 1.05. 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, 1.4 (1.4 wouldn't POST)
> 
> Vcore:1.30
> VTT: 1.26
> MCH: same as above
> 
> Vcore 1.35
> VTT 1.30
> MCH: 1.1, 1.25, 1.35
> 
> Even when cores 1 and 2 fail in minutes under LargeFFT/Blend, cores 3 and 4 keep going, up to 1 hour before I stopped it....


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

k, well installed UD3P tonight, updated everything, installed all needed drivers, installed Razer KB and Mouse drivers, Printer drivers. but every time i reboot or restart i will not load past load screen with everything (USB) plugged in the back. the only way it boots is with PS/2 KB plugged in.
in the bios i have set for legacy usb mouse and KB. so i need to restart but hate to since i will have to unplug everything and only us a PS/2 KB. any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Dilyn

Hmm... That's never happened to me before.

I have the same issue on my girlfriend's computer, but she has a different motherboard.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Hmm... That's never happened to me before.

I have the same issue on my girlfriend's computer, but she has a different motherboard.

ya strange for sure. ive tried everything. i guess for the time being ill just have to keep this ps/2 kb near by and keep unpluggin stuff. other than that setup went easy.


----------



## Dilyn

Try a BIOS update? What version are you using right now?
Maybe just a reflash would do it. But that's all I can think of that'd change it... Maybe a CMOS reset, but that's annoying XD

If you don't mind the PS/2 board then it doesn't really matter. Plus, you only really need it if you wanna mess around in BIOS too... Unless of course you're dual booting, in which case you'll definitely need keyboard controls!


----------



## SgtHop

You have to enable the USB keyboard support in the BIOS, in...integrated peripherals? I think that's what it is, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well windows is doing 112 updates, so since i have to work tomorrow i will continue this later. is there a way to tell bios version without shutting down since updates are running?


----------



## Dilyn

Check out the program @BIOS... You can download it from Gigabyte's site somewhere.

It'll tell you what BIOS version you're currently running and allow you to update BIOS while in Windows. Quiet a handy little piece of software there


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


well windows is doing 112 updates, so since i have to work tomorrow i will continue this later. is there a way to tell bios version without shutting down since updates are running?


Download CPUID and go under motherboard tab.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Bios FB
05/20/2009
does this sound correct?


----------



## Bazmecc

yah, that's the newest for v1.6 from Gigagyte's site


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well, gotta be up in 3 hrs. gonna be a long day tomorrow. thx for the help thus far and i hope i can resolve.

XTC


----------



## radioman81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
radioman what is your vid on the 9650? Coretemp will tell you. do you have C1E and EIST disabled? If you have a high vid around 1.3 Like ACHILLEE5 has? If so you will need more voltage than the 1.25 and lower vid chips.

O there was another guy a few pages back that had trouble getting his OC with RAM similar to yours.

LLC-enabled
Raise the Multi back up to 8.5x select D latch (400) --2.66 multi.
Raise Term to 1.3v
MCH Core to 1.26v
and if I'm not mistaken your Ram should be 2.1v?-check manu specs

Yes, my VID is 1.3 (accoridng to coretemp). My RAM is 1.8 or 1.85V (low voltage OCZ Blade 1200).

Right now it runs stable on Vcore 1.47 / DDR 2.18 @ 4.2 GHz (467 x 9.0)


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


k, well installed UD3P tonight, updated everything, installed all needed drivers, installed Razer KB and Mouse drivers, Printer drivers. but every time i reboot or restart i will not load past load screen with everything (USB) plugged in the back. the only way it boots is with PS/2 KB plugged in.
in the bios i have set for legacy usb mouse and KB. so i need to restart but hate to since i will have to unplug everything and only us a PS/2 KB. any thoughts or suggestions?


When you load Optimal Defaults the USB devices will not work until you go into the BIOS ( Int Peripherals) and enable all of them. Always perform CMOS reset and Load Op Def in this way

CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention


----------



## DaClownie

Nice job, radio.

Keep up the good work! If your temps are staying low, keep on tweaking it... you might be able to push 4.5ghz?









+rep!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radioman81*


Yes, my VID is 1.3 (accoridng to coretemp). My RAM is 1.8 or 1.85V (low voltage OCZ Blade 1200).

Right now it runs stable on Vcore 1.47 / DDR 2.18 @ 4.2 GHz (467 x 9.0)


I would not run my Ram past manu Voltage specs unless for high benching purposes. I don't think 4.5GHz is in the cards as daclownie has suggested. I cant get that high stable on my 1.25 vid chip and yours is higher than mine. Some of the low vid chips like Radaja and Sergio have will do it but they are rare. 
I like 4.0 GHz for a 24/7 clock. Low volts and plenty of speed. Seems to be the sweet spot for me.









Edit: ACHILLEE5 has a 1.3 vid chip @ 4100 I think,so when he checks in he can give you some #s to run that speed stable


----------



## repo_man

Figured I would make this post here since everyone wants or has this board,lol. I have a UD3R for sale now. I've been using it with my e6750 and it *will* do 500+ fsb.


----------



## radioman81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I would not run my Ram past manu Voltage specs unless for high benching purposes. I don't think 4.5GHz is in the cards as daclownie has suggested. I cant get that high stable on my 1.25 vid chip and yours is higher than mine. Some of the low vid chips like Radaja and Sergio have will do it but they are rare. 
I like 4.0 GHz for a 24/7 clock. Low volts and plenty of speed. Seems to be the sweet spot for me.









Edit: ACHILLEE5 has a 1.3 vid chip @ 4100 I think,so when he checks in he can give you some #s to run that speed stable


Ok, it look like that for now I can stablilize my CPU at 4.3 GHz with the following settings:

CPU Vid is 1.3

Core settings...
CPU VCore: 1.47V
DDR 1.84V @ (max manu spec is 1.85v)

So far, memtest without any errors - we will see...
Keep you posted after the prime95 test ran a bit


----------



## Dilyn

Dude if it was a UD3P I'd totally look into it. Need some dual PCIe slots


----------



## slushmad

yay!! so i just ran prime. it ran for 12 hours or so no error! I had to up vcore to 1.376 (windows) and temps get up to 75. I'm happy with the results but would you guys say I should drop it down to 4.4, I think I can do 4.4 with 1.35v. Super happy I reached my 4.5 goal!! Thanks for the help and pointers


----------



## Dilyn

Those temps are nice for your CPU. Isn't the TJMax on that thing 100C? I'd definitely be comfortable running that OC 24/7 with those temps. 
What did you use the stress test your CPU?


----------



## slushmad

Quote:



What did you use the stress test your CPU?


I ran prime95 blend test (after running small fft to get cpu stable), and also I thought 72 was considered max safe for these chips? or is that Intel's overly safe settings


----------



## Dilyn

The TJMax is 100C, so it should run just fine. 72 is just... Ya no idea what that is 

My E7300 runs fine at 69, sometimes hitting as high as 75 during a LinX or Orthos stress test. But it never goes above that, and my system is stable as can be with what it's at (possibly







)

If it passed a Prime 95, I give it my official


----------



## lowkickqop

is f10f still the latest bios for rev 1.1?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slushmad*


I ran prime95 blend test (after running small fft to get cpu stable), and also I thought 72 was considered max safe for these chips? or is that Intel's overly safe settings


you can test a bit over 72 as you won't reach those temps during normal use

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


is f10f still the latest bios for rev 1.1?


According to this site it is the latest
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/


----------



## slushmad

YaY I finally got a lucky chip for once!







I had an e6850 before that I couldn't take past 3.4 lol which made me sad







, while I OC'ed my friends e6600 (iirc, the 2.4ghz one) to 3.2 lol. This makes me happy







. Thanks for the input guys, and specifically your help DennyB!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slushmad*


YaY I finally got a lucky chip for once!







I had an e6850 before that I couldn't take past 3.4 lol which made me sad







, while I OC'ed my friends e6600 (iirc, the 2.4ghz one) to 3.2 lol. This makes me happy







. Thanks for the input guys, and specifically your help DennyB!


you are very welcome---happy to help


----------



## slushmad

Now time to start playing with my new 5870, but that's for another thread =o.


----------



## Dilyn

Hooray for happy overclockers









And I was going to say that F11 is the latest version. Then I noticed your board was a UD3P, not an UD3R


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
If you have a high vid around 1.3 Like ACHILLEE5 has? If so you will need more voltage than the 1.25 and lower vid chips.

Who me








I had to bump up the CPU-Term yesterday








But it's now Stable in Windows 7 64bit


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


When you load Optimal Defaults the USB devices will not work until you go into the BIOS ( Int Peripherals) and enable all of them. Always perform CMOS reset and Load Op Def in this way

CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention


ok so far so good. did as stated above and was able to boot with razer KB and mouse hooked up on I/O. didn't try 3 external drives or USB hub with printer and Gamecom777's attached yet but will try next boot. thanks for the help and look forward to OC'ing this E6750 and this board.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ok so far so good. did as stated above and was able to boot with razer KB and mouse hooked up on I/O. didn't try 3 external drives or USB hub with printer and Gamecom777's attached yet but will try next boot. thanks for the help and look forward to OC'ing this E6750 and this board.










I believe that chip is 2.66 stock. What is the goal? 
I say you can hit 4 if temps allow.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I believe that chip is 2.66 stock. What is the goal?
I say you can hit 4 if temps allow.

2.66 is stock.







I have went to 4.1 on my 6750, with 4ghz stable. Good luck! I used NG's list for his e8400, raised the vcore adn ref's a bit and was stable. Go with his and tweak it!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I believe that chip is 2.66 stock. What is the goal? 
I say you can hit 4 if temps allow.


I'd be happy with 4 i think, not sure my memory will help or hinder me or not. and yes 2.66 is stock


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
I'd be happy with 4 i think, not sure my memory will help or hinder me or not. and yes 2.66 is stock

The ram may hinder you a little, but I think we can still get a nice OC out of it.
Have you ever OC your ram?


----------



## radioman81

Thank you all for your OC help.

I stablized my 1.3 VID at 4.2 GHz with the following volts....

CPU Vcore 1.47V
DDR 2.18 V

Temps Min 39
Temps Max 73

So far, I am happy. I need the MHz for FSX...other then that I would be running at 1.37Vcore and DDR 1.85Volts at 4GHz. But FSX is a CPU eater







))


----------



## Dilyn

So if I were to raise my FSB and lower the multi, would I need to loosen my RAM timings? Currently the FSB is like, 379x9 and I want more. RAM timings are 5-5-5-15 stock, 5-5-5-18 to reach stable OC.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


So if I were to raise my FSB and lower the multi, would I need to loosen my RAM timings? Currently the FSB is like, 379x9 and I want more. RAM timings are 5-5-5-15 stock, 5-5-5-18 to reach stable OC.


No sir , 379 FSB is not anywhere close to being a problem for your RAM . I don't know the speed of your RAM,but even 800 MHz Ram can easily run 400MHz FSB with a 2.00 multi. I suspect your Ram is faster than that.


----------



## Dilyn

I believe it's DDR2 800 MHz.
Lemme go check









*searches NewEgg for my RAM*

Alright so I'm pretty sure that this is the stuff that I picked up.

Although I'm getting some new RAM for Christmas. What would I need to do for this stuff?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


So if I were to raise my FSB and lower the multi, would I need to loosen my RAM timings? Currently the FSB is like, 379x9 and I want more. RAM timings are 5-5-5-15 stock, 5-5-5-18 to reach stable OC.


Sometimes but not always.

If your going for very high clocks is when loosen timings can help.
But going for a 24/7 stable OC most of the time your timings can stay at stock.


----------



## Dilyn

My problem is that my PC won't boot up with stock timings. So I had to loosen it up a bit.

Hey my new RAM runs stock at 5-5-5-18. What are the odds of this...


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
My problem is that my PC won't boot up with stock timings. So I had to loosen it up a bit.

Hey my new RAM runs stock at 5-5-5-18. What are the odds of this...

Sure you want to go with OCZ? The G.Skills seem to be a very nice fit for this mobo series...


----------



## marsey99

i had issues with my board but asyet i havent put it 100% down to the ram but i have seen alot of other with issues in these boards with ocz stix so....not so many issues with gskill tho.


----------



## Dilyn

Ya I've been debating as to whether or not to stick with G.SKILL or make a switch to OCZ. I wanna test as much different hardware as possible though, so I'm gonna revolve around OCZ, G.SKILL and Corsair for a while









If the OCZ fails horribly on me, there's always that awesome little section called the Marketplace.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Check out the program @BIOS... You can download it from Gigabyte's site somewhere.

It'll tell you what BIOS version you're currently running and allow you to update BIOS while in Windows. Quiet a handy little piece of software there









DO NOT USE @BIOS.


----------



## Magnvs

Hey guys, I got a EP45-UD3L (UD3P wasn't available), I'm trying to set my Q9550 to 4.2 500FSB but I wasn't available
I'm new to overclocking, and I'd like some help.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magnvs* 
Hey guys, I got a EP45-UD3L (UD3P wasn't available), I'm trying to set my Q9550 to 4.2 500FSB but I wasn't available
I'm new to overclocking, and I'd like some help.

Hello and welcome. First things first. Grab a copy of the MIT form from my sig, fill it out, including memory timings, and then post it here as a QUOTE. This will give us a chance to see your numbers. Do get your memory timings, we recommend using Memset. It is a free download and it will show you the majority of your timings.

Of course, you can always just print out the form, then manually write them down from your BIOS.


----------



## baller2319

Hey guys i just finished my build and would like to overclock. Right now im at completly stock settings. Can anyone provide me with their bios settings for a q9550 on a p45-ud3r. I am looking to get 4.0 ghz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baller2319*


Hey guys i just finished my build and would like to overclock. Right now im at completly stock settings. Can anyone provide me with their bios settings for a q9550 on a p45-ud3r. I am looking to get 4.0 ghz


Rather than give you numbers, do you know how to OC and do you know how to stress test the OC? Let's start there.


----------



## baller2319

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Rather than give you numbers, do you know how to OC and do you know how to stress test the OC? Let's start there.










I dont know how to oc properly, i have only messed around with the fsb, im not sure what to set the other options like the voltages. I know how to stress test with prime95.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baller2319* 
I dont know how to oc properly, i have only messed around with the fsb, im not sure what to set the other options like the voltages. I know how to stress test with prime95.

Ok well read back about 10 to 15 pages and you will learn a lot. Also read some of the OC'ing guides. It is better to understand what you are doing than just to be told to do it.
After that come back with more specific questions.


----------



## crashdummy35

Hey NoGuru. Have you applied an aftermarket TIM onto your NB?

I've got a Megahelms coming and figure since I'll be doing a complete tear down/clean up/re-install...I may as well look into slapping some Freeze onto my NB. I was looking at it the other day but I'm unsure how to do it. Does the hs pop right off after you remove the screws?

Thanks.

Edit: @Dilyn, these UD's don't play well with Everest when it comes to the NB. At least I can't see any readings. NoGuru has some Russian program that reads the temps somewhere in this hugeantic thread...I'll find it later and show you. My NB runs pretty cool to the touch but I'm cranking it when I get my new cpu cooler. Finally got a set of RAM that allows me to go beyond 400 fsb.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
Hey NoGuru. Have you applied an aftermarket TIM onto your NB?

I've got a Megahelms coming and figure since I'll be doing a complete tear down/clean up/re-install...I may as well look into slapping some Freeze onto my NB. I was looking at it the other day but I'm unsure how to do it. Does the hs pop right off after you remove the screws?

Thanks.


That's a great idea!

Although my NB sensor is busted, so I have no idea what exactly my temps are. I guess I don't really care then


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
Hey NoGuru. Have you applied an aftermarket TIM onto your NB?

I've got a Megahelms coming and figure since I'll be doing a complete tear down/clean up/re-install...I may as well look into slapping some Freeze onto my NB. I was looking at it the other day but I'm unsure how to do it. Does the hs pop right off after you remove the screws?

Thanks.

What's up bro! Yes I have OCZ Freeze on the NB. It's pretty easy to remove so go for it. Also if you don't care about cosmetics I recommend taking the blue plates off, they are held on by thermal tape and you just need to pry them off with a knife or screw driver. They don't allow much air to travel through them with the plates on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
That's a great idea!

Although my NB sensor is busted, so I have no idea what exactly my temps are. I guess I don't really care then









That's because there is no sensor for the NB, but the system sensor is located near the SB.


----------



## crashdummy35

Hey bro...thanks for the heads up. I see how those plates can be removed, I'll probably remove them and use them as a badge somehow, lol. Screw the cosetics







I want more speed.

Not sure if the Mega will even fit this case but I'm getting the Antec 300 Illusion if it doesn't. Kingston finally sent me some sticks worth a [email protected] so I'm going to go for broke on the fsb...as high as this poopy 7400 will go.

Been searching for other NB types using TIM here and found a few. Glad this one won't be too much hassle.


----------



## NoGuru

Not sure if you have seen this but it is one of my all time favorite cases and it's for sale, no job = no case for me, but if your looking for a 300. http://www.overclock.net/full-system...1st-place.html

Edit: Becker is looking at his nose like it's the first time he has seen it lol.


----------



## crashdummy35

I hear you bro. My girl was kinda mad cause the holidays are coming and we have to buy hella gifts for about a thousand nieces and nephews--gotta save up. I bought the Mega and I'm sure it's not going to fit







hee hee.

The 300 Illusion is on sale for 60 bucks _free shipping_ at the egg. Ends tomorrow so hopefully the Mega gets here and "Uh oh...babe...it doesn't fit...." "Oh my, look at this amazing case I happend to see, and for so cheap..







"

Meep Meep


----------



## lowkickqop

I'm trying to get stable at 4.2 on my E8500. It seems no matter what i change it fails prime pretty quickly. anyone have any idea's on what to change beside v core and mch.


----------



## marsey99

im a lazy git and like flashing from os but if you do use @bios make sure the box for failsafe defaults is not ticked i cannot stress that enough guys


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


I'm trying to get stable at 4.2 on my E8500. It seems no matter what i change it fails prime pretty quickly. anyone have any idea's on what to change beside v core and mch.


Fill out the MIT form in my sig and perhaps we can offer some suggestions







Also what prime test are you failing? Have you passed sm fft?


----------



## lowkickqop

I keep getting prime95 rounding was 0.5 less than 0.4.

My vcore is mch is set on auto and its booting into it. I heard that error means its your ram or needs more vcore but it seems like no matter how much more v core i give it doesnt pass prime. But it will pass intel burn test 20 passes on max 2 times in a row.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


I keep getting prime95 rounding was 0.5 less than 0.4.

My vcore is mch is set on auto and its booting into it. I heard that error means its your ram or needs more vcore but it seems like no matter how much more v core i give it doesnt pass prime. But it will pass intel burn test 20 passes on max 2 times in a row.


I can't give you a definitive answer without more info. Could you assign #s to these

V-core--you have auto which is not reccomended---
Term---
MCH Core---

As to failing Prime--it is necessary to test sm fft first and reach stability there. That way you know that you have properly set the V-core and Term.

If you are failing sm fft,you will need to properly assign V-core and Term. BUT, unless we know what these values are,we can not help with that. Hence --

V-core--you have auto which is not reccomended---
Term---
MCH Core---

If you are passing sm fft (which is unlikely from the info so far),then the blend portion is a matter of getting the correct voltage applied to MCH.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Ya I've been debating as to whether or not to stick with G.SKILL or make a switch to OCZ. I wanna test as much different hardware as possible though, so I'm gonna revolve around OCZ, G.SKILL and Corsair for a while









If the OCZ fails horribly on me, there's always that awesome little section called the Marketplace.


RAM plays a larger part than it gets credit for imo, both in terms of compatibility and frequency. From that perspective, I say go with what has shown to work well rather than change for the sake of it with respect to the particular board you are using.

OCZ is great on different boards and using different types. The LV Blades are a stand-out. The Reapers you were looking at don't rate well according to those in the RAM know such as Acoma Andy.

I would steer well clear of Corsair for the moment. The failing Elpida Hyper IC's have created many failures, recalls and all out hazards. There are exceptions, but it's a fairly hefty risk.

If you have $ to throw around, the G.Skill 1200's are a dream, but around $300 for 2 x2









Alternatives are the 1100 PI's, 1066 PI's or the Black edition such as dennyb's or NoGuru's F2's.

Interesting the GA-EP45T-UD3P DDR3 models rate such high FSB scores, but generally don't OC as well as the DDR2 models. So, it's not such a stretch to see the higher RAM frequencies available in DDR3 allowing for a much higher FSB. Ergo, higher RAM frequency, higher FSB; 'potentially' higher OC









By the way, nice to see so many new OCers over the past week or so coming to the thread and asking politely for advice and getting it in spades esp from dennyb, NOGuru and the usual suspects who have been hard at work helping to achieve some excellent results with happy OCers...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


RAM plays a larger part than it gets credit for imo, both in terms of compatibility and frequency. From that perspective, I say go with what has shown to work well rather than change for the sake of it with respect to the particular board you are using.

OCZ is great on different boards and using different types. The LV Blades are a stand-out. The Reapers you were looking at don't rate well according to those in the RAM know such as Acoma Andy.

I would steer well clear of Corsair for the moment. The failing Elpida Hyper IC's have created many failures, recalls and all out hazards. There are exceptions, but it's a fairly hefty risk.

If you have $ to throw around, the G.Skill 1200's are a dream, but around $300 for 2 x2









Alternatives are the 1100 PI's, 1066 PI's or the Black edition such as dennyb's or NoGuru's F2's.

Interesting the GA-EP45T-UD3P DDR3 models rate such high FSB scores, but generally don't OC as well as the DDR2 models. So, it's not such a stretch to see the higher RAM frequencies available in DDR3 allowing for a much higher FSB. Ergo, higher RAM frequency, higher FSB; 'potentially' higher OC









By the way, nice to see so many new OCers over the past week or so coming to the thread and asking politely for advice and getting it in spades esp from dennyb, NOGuru and the usual suspects who have been hard at work helping to achieve some excellent results with happy OCers...



Thanks for the heads up on Corsair mate. Now I don't have to do my own research









I'll have a look into some G.SKILL stuff then. Mayhaps I can get some cheaper stuff, and give myself some more slack with my Christmas budget. The $110 I'll be sinking into the Reapers is cutting it a bit close to my budget!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Thanks for the heads up on Corsair mate. Now I don't have to do my own research









I'll have a look into some G.SKILL stuff then. Mayhaps I can get some cheaper stuff, and give myself some more slack with my Christmas budget. The $110 I'll be sinking into the Reapers is cutting it a bit close to my budget!

i was advised that these were a top choice by many....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

they are the one's Santa will be bringing me..


----------



## Dilyn

I so badly want to get some RAM with a kickass name.

Like Reaper or Ripjaws









And I was actually looking at those a few months back while comparing RAM for what to get.
It was between those, and the Reapers.
My friend then told me that he enjoyed his Reapers, and I might too.

But he's never used this board


----------



## HobbesTheTiger

Hi,
i need help with overclocking my q9550. my goal is to 4.25ghz anyone with this cpu and mobo wanna help me? i tried putting 4.25 ghz and the voltages were on stock and it boots up. when i went to easytune6 and check the voltages they were really high volts, i opened coretemp at looked at my temps and were really hot so yea... i failed. anyone wanna help? :]


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HobbesTheTiger* 
Hi,
i need help with overclocking my q9550. my goal is to 4.25ghz anyone with this cpu and mobo wanna help me? i tried putting 4.25 ghz and the voltages were on stock and it boots up. when i went to easytune6 and check the voltages they were really high volts, i opened coretemp at looked at my temps and were really hot so yea... i failed. anyone wanna help? :]

others will say to fill this out and post it in a "quote" so everyone know whats going on with your system.

http://www.overclock.net/blogs/homet...5-ud3p-mit.txt


----------



## HobbesTheTiger

okay heres my settings i didnt move the voltages just the cpu clock

CPU = Intel Core 2 Quad q9550
Motherboard = Ep45-Ud3p
BIOS Version = F10f
Ram = Ocz 2x2 1066 Ddr2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.82Ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 900
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 6
tRP..................................: 6
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: Auto
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: Auto
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: Auto
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: Auto
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## dennyb

HOBBES---DON'T EXPECT TO JUMP STRAIGHT TO 4.25. It is too big of a jump from where you are. You will need to learn how to apply voltages and test as you go.
First you need to establish a proper V-core for the speed you are running. Let's say you apply 1.32 volts in Bios. The proper CPU Term for that V-core Voltage would be 1.28 volts. The MCH Core voltage would be about 1.28volts.

It is up to you to find the volts that work for your present speed. Then we can help you advance.

Experiment with #'s in the above range. If you need more or less try to keep Term about .03/.04 less than V-core


----------



## TheGreenThing

*thanks to noguru!*

finally i have a stable 4500MHz...

this is the most stable and least vcore i could get... any lower than 1.44 will give a BSODs

0.76/0.74 CPU/MCH ref respectively
1.30 MCH core
1.34 Vterm
1.50 PLL










my NB is now cool thanks to CORSAiR Dominator airflow


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Just goes to show if you've tried the vcore/term ratio of .03-.04 with no success; these boards really vary big time.

No matter what numbers I put in, my current mobo works best at most settings on Auto or Normal. This goes for benching to 4.86GHz at 1.66vcore or 4GHz at 1.24 (below my VID).

Such is the nature of the beast and the value of 'feel' when it comes down to it.

Obviously the numbers that generally work should be adhered to at 1st, but I've found the best results by 'remembering' (and applying) the critical numbers and seeing what works.

Same as my ASUS. Much more specific imo, but managed to hit 4.58GHz in CPU-Z with a different method than everyone else was using and as much as they rock, the ASUS mobos just don't OC like these...

Assuming you've tried the vcore/term ratio, you likely have the best specs for what you want to achieve.

Good...


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I so badly want to get some RAM with a kickass name.

Like Reaper or Ripjaws









And I was actually looking at those a few months back while comparing RAM for what to get.
It was between those, and the Reapers.
My friend then told me that he enjoyed his Reapers, and I might too.

_*But he's never used this board*_









There it is my friend. Again, if you want OCZ, the Reapers aren't the choice of champions it seems. Disappointing by comparison to the LV Blades too.

As written, not ALL corsairs will be problematic, BUT:

http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=e...G=Search&meta=

there is cause for concern.

Safest bet for this board is G.skill as previously suggested.

Your call. GL


----------



## TheGreenThing

is there a way i could lower down my vcore without getting BSODs ???


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing* 
is there a way i could lower down my vcore without getting BSODs ???

It's tricky without knowing exactly what you're doing. BSODs are 'generally' from lack of vcore or the incorrect ratios for the board. Black screens relate 'generally' to the NB (MCH).

1st step would be to adjust the vcore/term ratio - aka, bring your term up before dropping vcore.

Achilles brought his term even closer to vcore for stability a few pages back (safer on lv's). That would be where to start, unless you've been down that road already...

EDIT: what's your VID?


----------



## TheGreenThing

VID is 1.44Vcore

VTERM is @ 1.34
PLL @ 1.5


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing* 

VID is 1.44Vcore

VTERM is @ 1.34
PLL @ 1.5


Ok, it's probably good you aren't aware of your 'VID'. It's basically the requirement of your particular chip to be bootable and functional; so the lower the VID, the lower requirement of vcore to run at stock.

It's a complicated process and somewhat annoying as to why the same supposed chips have different 'vids', but when you understand the enormous manufacturing process in creating your chip, it is understandable and the best they have to offer so far.

This could be good. Your vid is easily determined by using CoreTemp, which will show your vid quite easily.

If it is higher (mine is 1.25), this means you will need more vcore to reach your goal. The same works in reverse. Older pic:

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/1725/coretempscr.jpg

CoreTemp can be d/loaded from:

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

That should shed some light on your situation.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
DO NOT USE @BIOS.

Can't stress this enough.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGreenThing* 
*thanks to noguru!*

finally i have a stable 4500MHz...


>.<

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 

This could be good. Your vid is easily determined by using CoreTemp, which will show your vid quite easily.

If it is higher (mine is 1.25), this means you will need more vcore to reach your goal. The same works in reverse.


Your VID is also the number on the left when you look in your BIOS at the MIT.

Quote:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦......*1.25V*...............: 1.25
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.2


----------



## BradleyW

@TheGreenThing.

I am so pleased things are picking up for you with the overclocking. You have a dream PC and an amazing set up. You are so lucky. Great stuff! Hope you enjoy your games and overclocks mate!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
@TheGreenThing.

I am so pleased things are picking up for you with the overclocking. *You have a dream PC and an amazing set up.* You are so lucky. Great stuff! Hope you enjoy your *games* and overclocks mate!

You just want the 5850









I got Modern Warfare2 today


----------



## BradleyW

I want my 4890 Mr Gary! I have bricked it and i can't afford cod 6 now! I am a lot of money out of pocket!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

got a temp's question.

while running prime95 and having Real Temp 3.00 and Core Temp 0.99.5 opened i see differences in temps.
Core Temp = Core 0- 42C Core 1-41C
Real Temp = Core 0- 47C Core 1- 48C

which should i pay attention to? I'm only 1 hr into prime95 ..


----------



## Dilyn

Those are nice temps regardless of whichever one is right.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


got a temp's question.

while running prime95 and having Real Temp 3.00 and Core Temp 0.99.5 opened i see differences in temps.
Core Temp = Core 0- 42C Core 1-41C
Real Temp = Core 0- 47C Core 1- 48C

which should i pay attention to? I'm only 1 hr into prime95 ..


What is the TJMax set to in each program?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Those are nice temps regardless of whichever one is right.


ya i figured they were, myself and NoGuru were on my Teamspeak Server last night playing around overclocking this thing and he said the temps were very nice and i shouldn't worry i was just wondering on the differences between the 2 programs.

here are my current settings. my RAM is holding me back at this time we think.

Quote:



CPU =E6750
Motherboard =EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version =FB
Ram = 4GB Kingston KHX6400D2LL 
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............:Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................:8 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:420
CPU Frequency .......................:3.36

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:Enabled 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:420
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:Standard 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......







isabled 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:400Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............:2.00D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:840 
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:4
tRCD ................................:4
tRP..................................:4
tRAS.................................:12

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:4
tWTR.................................:4
tWR..................................:4
tRFC.................................:12
tRTP.................................:46
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:2T

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:Enabled
CPU Vcore............................:1.375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.36
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:Auto
MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.240
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........:Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.00
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:Auto


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


What is the TJMax set to in each program?


core temp is 95 and real temp is 100


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


core temp is 95 and real temp is 100











80/90 C is the tj max for E6750 depending on the stepping

*Core Temp = TJ Max - Distance to TJ Max. *

The motherboard reports the distance to TJ Max and the program inputs it with its value for TJ Max (Thermal Junction Maximum). Therefore if the wrong TJ Max is set, all core temperature readings are wrong. The TJ Max Values for most of their processors, but the Distance to TJ Max will always be correct. 







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image dimensions are 800x600 and 68KB in size.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Stepping for mine is B and Revision is G0
in real temp if i goto settings and set Tj Max 90 ..my temps falls to 37, 38C !


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Stepping for mine is B and Revision is G0
in real temp if i goto settings and set Tj Max 90 ..my temps falls to 37, 38C !

I would go with the higher temp to be safe. Real temp seems to have it in the correct range, I thought TJ max was 100 for that chip.
How is the stress testing going?
And do you have UT installed?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I would go with the higher temp to be safe. Real temp seems to have it in the correct range, I thought TJ max was 100 for that chip.
How is the stress testing going? 
And do you have UT installed?










prime95 failed last night when i checked it this morning. so tonight i upped vcore from 1.36875 to 1.375 and term from 1.34 to 1.36 and prime has been running since 7pm and no errors. in core temp with Tj Max at 95C i see temps right now at or near 43C. so things are very COOL....

and yes, i copied over my system folder from my external to my C and loaded the game and added a few servers to my fav's.. although i had some settings to adjust but ya it's all good i think


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

4 hrs of prime95 temps excellent around 40-45C and i plugged in my 1TB Freeagent external drive and got BSOD with memory dumping. could it be because the drive is a 1TB external or maybe because there is a windows backup image on that drive?
never the less i bumped Vcore from 1.375 to 1.8125 and Term from 1.36 to 1.38

maybe ill plug this thing in without running prime and remove the backup image and backup files and see what it does then..


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


>.<
Your VID is also the number on the left when you look in your BIOS at the MIT.


The Gigabyte difference I guess. Didn't even notice; it may well be the source of confusion between vcore and vid in this case. Looks that way to me anyway.


----------



## computerfreak09

hey guys i got a question,im getting this motherboard soon and i have been hearing some heatsinks have a "tight fit"

does anyone know if a megahalems fit on the motherboard?


----------



## shiarua

So I just installed this motherboard last night, and Im wondering what some things in the BIOS are.

I have no clue what the following are:
CPU
CPU Termination
CPU PLL
CPU Reference
MCH Reference
MCH/DRAM Reference
ICH I/O
DRAM Termination
Channel A Reference
Channel B Reference

Can anyone fill in? Thanks


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computerfreak09*


hey guys i got a question,im getting this motherboard soon and i have been hearing some heatsinks have a "tight fit"

does anyone know if a megahalems fit on the motherboard?


Yes,and welcome to the thread

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shiarua*


So I just installed this motherboard last night, and Im wondering what some things in the BIOS are.

I have no clue what the following are:
CPU 
CPU Termination
CPU PLL
CPU Reference
MCH Reference
MCH/DRAM Reference
ICH I/O
DRAM Termination
Channel A Reference
Channel B Reference

Can anyone fill in? Thanks


here you go, enjoy the board

*******Motherboard Voltage Control*******

*Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed. *

*CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability*

*CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term*

*CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad*

*CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)*

*MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)*

*MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)*

*MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto) *

*ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram*

*DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram) *

*Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) *

*Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) *
__________________


----------



## BradleyW

Anyone know about bootable USB's on this board or making a Bootable disc?


----------



## valtopps

i also got a question
when i nstall 4x1gb memory it boots and i get nothing.
what do i have to jack up the mch core too?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Anyone know about bootable USB's on this board or making a Bootable disc?


Booting from USB and CD both work.
Although I'm yet to get a successful boot from USB, on a flash drive. I think it's just me installing it wrong, though.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valtopps*


i also got a question
when i nstall 4x1gb memory it boots and i get nothing.
what do i have to jack up the mch core too?


The question is vague,so I'm gonna guess you are asking about E8400 --9x multi @ 4300? If so you will have a FSB of 478 with all 4 dimms populated. I would think MCH would be 1.30/1.32


----------



## valtopps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
The question is vague,so I'm gonna guess you are asking about E8400 --9x multi @ 4300? If so you will have a FSB of 478 with all 4 dimms populated. I would think MCH would be 1.30/1.32

yes, thank you.
and also do i set it to 333 or 400 1:1 B or D


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valtopps* 
yes, thank you.
and also do i set it to 333 or 400 1:1 B or D

Either one should work for you. I would try 400 first then 333 if no love at 400 strap


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
4 hrs of prime95 temps excellent around 40-45C and i plugged in my 1TB Freeagent external drive and got BSOD with memory dumping. could it be because the drive is a 1TB external or maybe because there is a windows backup image on that drive?
never the less i bumped Vcore from 1.375 to *1.8125* and Term from 1.36 to 1.38

maybe ill plug this thing in without running prime and remove the backup image and backup files and see what it does then..

Man, I hope I'm just reading that wrong.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
Man, I hope I'm just reading that wrong.










I'm guessin he meant --1.38125


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I'm guessin he meant --1.38125

With that being said, his term is still awfully high... it's basically matching the VCore...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


With that being said, his term is still awfully high... it's basically matching the VCore...


It is a little high, and yes it was a typo. I helped him with his OC on Teamspeak. Just trying to get the chip stable then going to bring the v's down.
His vid is 1.35







and the ram is holding him back.
But I foresee a E8400 or a Q9550 in his future


----------



## grishkathefool

Ok, but what happened to making one change at a time?


----------



## shiarua

Hm...Im getting a huge vdroop under load...and I mean HUGE. I bought this board from someone on HardForum and he had flashed it with the F10f bios which seems really buggy to me. This could have something to do with it.

But Im at a 9x multi with FSB at 266MHz (RAM is some crap ram Im borrowing from a friend while my good stuff is RMA'd). Im not trying to OC, but I fired up prime95 anyways to help the TIM set. It failed in the first 3 minutes. checking cpu voltages, they drop under load to under 1.0v. I set all the voltages manually in the BIOS.

Here is what I have right now:
CPU PLL - 1.5v
CPU Term - 1.2v
CPU Ref. - .76v
CPU vCore - 1.275v
MCH Core - 1.2v(1.1v is normal)
MCH Ref. - .84v (.76v is normal)
ICH I/O - 1.57v (1.5 normal)
ICH Core - 1.2v (1.1 normal)

Everest, ET6, and CPU-Z all read vCore as 1.23v with or without LLC enabled. Once I fire up Prime95 (Small FFTs), vCore drops below 1.0v to .976v

Not sure whats going on. Gonna try to reflash and see if that works or try to flash back to BIOS F9.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It is a little high, and yes it was a typo. I helped him with his OC on Teamspeak. Just trying to get the chip stable then going to bring the v's down.
His vid is 1.35







and the ram is holding him back.
But I foresee a E8400 or a Q9550 in his future










ya i fat fingered. it is 1.38125
i ran prime95 for over 10hrs and no errors. 
and i see RAM in my near future and maybe a Q9550 if Santa brings it my way.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shiarua*


Hm...Im getting a huge vdroop under load...and I mean HUGE. I bought this board from someone on HardForum and he had flashed it with the F10f bios which seems really buggy to me. This could have something to do with it.

But Im at a 9x multi with FSB at 266MHz (RAM is some crap ram Im borrowing from a friend while my good stuff is RMA'd). Im not trying to OC, but I fired up prime95 anyways to help the TIM set. It failed in the first 3 minutes. checking cpu voltages, they drop under load to under 1.0v. I set all the voltages manually in the BIOS.

Here is what I have right now:
CPU PLL - 1.5v
CPU Term - 1.2v
CPU Ref. - .76v
CPU vCore - 1.275v
MCH Core - 1.2v(1.1v is normal)
MCH Ref. - .84v (.76v is normal)
ICH I/O - 1.57v (1.5 normal)
ICH Core - 1.2v (1.1 normal)

Everest, ET6, and CPU-Z all read vCore as 1.23v with or without LLC enabled. Once I fire up Prime95 (Small FFTs), vCore drops below 1.0v to .976v

Not sure whats going on. Gonna try to reflash and see if that works or try to flash back to BIOS F9.


F9 is what I use. Lots of people feel that F9 was the best actually.


----------



## shiarua

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


F9 is what I use. Lots of people feel that F9 was the best actually.


yea, i have no idea whats going on. just flashed to f9 and still getting ridiculous drops in vcore.

I noticed this board has a dynamic energy saving mode. could this somehow be enabled? I didnt see anything in the BIOS about it and I already have C1E, TIM2, and the EIST function disabled.


----------



## Dilyn

You enable that option using Easy Tune 6.


----------



## shiarua

So how do I disable it?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ya i fat fingered. it is 1.38125
i ran prime95 for over 10hrs and no errors. 
and i see RAM in my near future and maybe a Q9550 if Santa brings it my way.











Nice job, now you can start to lower volt's and test when you get the chance. Use Intelburn or OCCT or whatever to make it faster to test.

You want to play some UT tonight?

@Grish, One change at a time is for beginners, and I knew his ram was going to hold him back, so we took about 4 or 5 jumps to get his OC and now going to work v's down, but now there is a stable platform.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shiarua*


So how do I disable it?










Throw your tower out the window


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dilyn*


throw your tower out the window










lol. This!


----------



## DaClownie

Guru, how much does a copy of UT cost nowadays? I might be interested in purchasing something liek that.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


lol. This!


I try my hardest









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Guru, how much does a copy of UT cost nowadays? I might be interested in purchasing something liek that.



The game is uber cheap on Steam. Get it. It's amazing. My friend is addicted.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Guru, how much does a copy of UT cost nowadays? I might be interested in purchasing something liek that.


Unreal Anthology last time i saw it was like 9.99

here ya go, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16832129126

$9.99 w/ free shipping !!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Unreal Anthology last time i saw it was like 9.99

here ya go, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16832129126

$9.99 w/ free shipping !!










I recommend the Anthology so you can have 99 and 04. +reps Xtreme


----------



## Dilyn

I so badly wanna pick up that thing.

But I'm just not to into UT








Tried out UT 2k04 and it just wasn't my thing. But from everything I've heard, I still wanna try so bad.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shiarua*


So how do I disable it?










I've never used it, but I believe it can be enabled through the bios MIT, though it's unlikely you have.

It's: C.I.A 2 [Disabled]


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I so badly wanna pick up that thing.

But I'm just not to into UT








Tried out UT 2k04 and it just wasn't my thing. But from everything I've heard, I still wanna try so bad.


99 GOTY is still played a lot, the sniping is great. I am in a UT99 Sniper clan.


----------



## shiarua

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


I've never used it, but I believe it can be enabled through the bios MIT, though it's unlikely you have.

It's: C.I.A 2 [Disabled]


Its disabled. I just did a clean install of Win7 64-bit and cleared the CMOS before installing. Default that comes up is a 8x multi with FSB at 266 (so 2.13MHz on the Q6600 - I just left that as is for troubleshootings sake).

Installed, and everything is up and running. I pretty much left everything on auto/no LLC plus C1E, EIST, CIA disabled, etc.

CPU-Z read 1.2v on idle, but then when I fired up Prime 95 I get this.... (As you can see, the Core voltage is .976 V)


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


99 GOTY is still played a lot, the sniping is great. I am in a UT99 Sniper clan.


UT99 is still more active then 2K4 IMHO and while 2K4 is a great game UT99 is a classic that is still enjoyed. I myself started gaming in UT99, then to 2K4 then a short time in UT3 before moving on to COD4, COD WAW and now MW2.
but still enjoy UT99 from time to time, even tonight on NoGURU's clan sniper server...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shiarua* 
Its disabled. I just did a clean install of Win7 64-bit and cleared the CMOS before installing. Default that comes up is a 8x multi with FSB at 266 (so 2.13MHz on the Q6600 - I just left that as is for troubleshootings sake).

Installed, and everything is up and running. I pretty much left everything on auto/no LLC plus C1E, EIST, CIA disabled, etc.

CPU-Z read 1.2v on idle, but then when I fired up Prime 95 I get this.... (As you can see, the Core voltage is .976 V)

Can you try a different chip? That is way to much droop.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
UT99 is still more active then 2K4 IMHO and while 2K4 is a great game UT99 is a classic that is still enjoyed. I myself started gaming in UT99, then to 2K4 then a short time in UT3 before moving on to COD4, COD WAW and now MW2.
but still enjoy UT99 from time to time, even tonight on NoGURU's clan sniper server...

I agree 99 is better. I will grab a copy of COD4 or 5 which ever you think is better when I get a chance.
Thanks for stopping by the server.


----------



## shiarua

I dont have anything else to test unfortunately. I basically swapped out my sig rig motherboard for this one. Shouldnt be a problem with the CPU I dont think.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shiarua*


I dont have anything else to test unfortunately. I basically swapped out my sig rig motherboard for this one. Shouldnt be a problem with the CPU I dont think.


It sounds like a MOBO problem for sure. Just wish you had an old CPU to see the Droop.
Can you RMA the board?


----------



## shiarua

I could get a p4 from a friend if need be. It wouldnt be the CPU or PSU though? I wasnt experiencing this problem before I switched the boards.

I bought this board off someone from another forum, and I believe he said he got it off someone who already RMA'd it. He said he didn't experience any problems with the board, but didnt really use it for that long either (2 weeks)

I bumped the vcore up to 1.3v. Shows as 1.268v in BIOS, 1.248v in CPU-Z. Still drops to .976v during Prime95 load


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shiarua*


I could get a p4 from a friend if need be. It wouldnt be the CPU or PSU though? I wasnt experiencing this problem before I switched the boards.

I bought this board off someone from another forum, and I believe he said he got it off someone who already RMA'd it. He said he didn't experience any problems with the board, but didnt really use it for that long either (2 weeks)

I bumped the vcore up to 1.3v. Shows as 1.268v in BIOS, 1.248v in CPU-Z. Still drops to .976v during Prime95 load


Seems like you know very well what you are doing. I just hope you got a receipt for RMA as NG suggested. You've ruled out the other factors and Gigabyte are quite good in your neck of the woods from what I've seen.

I'd check it out and save yourself a lot of potential headache working out what you already know.

Having an already RMA'd board; ouch... I'd plead your case with Gigabyte (in a way that serves you







) and who knows, a brand spanking new board?

Good luck mate.


----------



## shiarua

from what Ive read, Gigabyte's warranty policy doesnt have any "non-transferrable" clause. I dont know if Im putting that the right way lol.

However, if they see the board has already been RMA'd according to their records (having kept records of the Serial Number?), I dont know if they will flag that.

Never had to deal with Gigabyte RMA before, but Im sure they will be reasonable.


----------



## Dilyn

My friend has done deals with Gigabyte before. He says that they're always pretty good about RMAs and whatnot.

He thinks quite highly of them


----------



## shiarua

Yea. I love Gigabyte boards. Quite frankly Im a noob to this board though. I taught myself the in's and out's of the p35-ds3p, but this one has a lot of other stuff Im unfamiliar with. Im not afraid to mess around with things though. Experimenting is the #1 I learn lol. Its just super weird cause the board actually works (POSTs fine, boots into OS fine), its just that voltage to the CPU that is wacky.

I'll know for sure though if the board is bad when I swap out this board for my p35.

I'll probably end up going to i7 pretty soon though and picking up a x58-ud5. I heard that the x58a boards are coming out soon though. Not sure what the difference is. Havent been keeping up with everything lately


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nice job, now you can start to lower volt's and test when you get the chance. Use Intelburn or OCCT or whatever to make it faster to test.

You want to play some UT tonight?

@Grish, One change at a time is for beginners, and I knew his ram was going to hold him back, so we took about 4 or 5 jumps to get his OC and now going to work v's down, but now there is a stable platform.

while playing the UT99 with these settings everything was perfect. installed and played the new MW2 for about 1hr and got a BSOD. do you think it was something with the game of should i drop Vcore and maybe CPU Fraq down a little? Vcore is 1.38125, Term is 1.38 and cpu freq is 420.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
while playing the UT99 with these settings everything was perfect. installed and played the new MW2 for about 1hr and got a BSOD. do you think it was something with the game of should i drop Vcore and maybe CPU Fraq down a little? Vcore is 1.38125, Term is 1.38 and cpu freq is 420.

If I might suggest dropping Term to 1.34 and bumping MCH Core to 1.26 or possibly 1.28 if needed


----------



## Souness

I think it may be time to create a new, updated thread. It's impossible to gather any useful info from this thread since it's nearly 400 pages long. I'm sure there might be some new updates and tips that could be aggregated onto a main front page of a new thread. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dilyn

'twould be a good idea. I know that I only read up to page 20 when I first found it, and it had ~500 pages then.

Now it's sitting at 779.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Souness*


I think it may be time to create a new, updated thread. It's impossible to gather any useful info from this thread since it's nearly 400 pages long. I'm sure there might be some new updates and tips that could be aggregated onto a main front page of a new thread. What do you guys think?


I would not say that it's impossible to gather useful info. If you need some answers just ask.
What kind of updates to the thread can you add?

@Xtreame yeah what denny said, try bumping the MCH.


----------



## kevindd992002

What's currently the best and most stable BIOS version for this motherboard?


----------



## Dilyn

Most raves are about the F9 version.

Haven't heard too much about the latest versions as of yet.


----------



## Bazmecc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


What's currently the best and most stable BIOS version for this motherboard?











depends what revision, 1.6 is different


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Souness*


I think it may be time to create a new, updated thread. It's impossible to gather any useful info from this thread since it's nearly 400 pages long. I'm sure there might be some new updates and tips that could be aggregated onto a main front page of a new thread. What do you guys think?


I vote no. Post Count, Views, and Replies mean a lot, to me at least. This thread is more than just another Forum String, it's an ad hoc Family. I am with Guru on this, No New Thread







.

As for garnering information, there are two routes that work. One, go to the first page and then Ctrl+F or Search for keywords, or Two, do what everyone else does and ask a question.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I vote no. Post Count, Views, and Replies mean a lot, to me at least. This thread is more than just another Forum String, it's an ad hoc Family. I am with Guru on this, No New Thread







.

As for garnering information, there are two routes that work. One, go to the first page and then Ctrl+F or Search for keywords, or Two, do what everyone else does and ask a question.


This.

Having everything "centralized" makes it easier to find stuff believe it or not.

I'm always roaming OCN, but, board questions...I come straight back here.


----------



## kevindd992002

F9i?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


F9i?


Stick with that one it is good.


----------



## Miller31

I have this board love it so far ..got my 8400 up 4 ghz..my question is this I m running raid 0...was thinking of updating my bios from f8 to f9 ,,will i have to rebuild my array if i flash my bios ?Thanks, great forum and Thread


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miller31*


I have this board love it so far ..got my 8400 up 4 ghz..my question is this I m running raid 0...was thinking of updating my bios from f8 to f9 ,,will i have to rebuild my array if i flash my bios ?Thanks, great forum and Thread


Bios updates are not that important for this board, but F9 does work great.
Not sure if you will lose your array though.
Fill in your system specs.
Go to the top of the page and hit the User CP and Edit system specs.


----------



## kevindd992002

But is F9i the latest one?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
But is F9i the latest one?

What is the revision of the board?

Here are all the Bios versions. http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/


----------



## Dilyn

So this board (UD3R) supports at max 1066 RAM. So if I were to try to clock the RAM to something higher, what would happen? It just wouldn't boot because it doesn't go that high?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


So this board (UD3R) supports at max 1066 RAM. So if I were to try to clock the RAM to something higher, what would happen? It just wouldn't boot because it doesn't go that high?


No sir 1366 RAM as per
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128359

BrandGIGABYTEModelGA-EP45-UD3R
Number of Memory Slots4Ã-240pinMemory StandardDDR2 1366+/1066Maximum Memory Supported16GBChannel SupportedDual Channel


----------



## Dilyn

Oh... Hmm...

Interesting.

Thanks for clearing that up. Now I'm not scared to go for that higher end stuff in the future.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Oh... Hmm...

Interesting.

Thanks for clearing that up. Now I'm not scared to go for that higher end stuff in the future.










As long as you select DDR2 you are good to go. This model does not support DDR3


----------



## Dilyn

Ya that's what the EP45T model is for.


----------



## NoGuru

As long as your ram will do it, the board can handle it. I have OC'ed my 1066's to 1155.


----------



## Bazmecc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Here are all the Bios versions. http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/gigabyte-latest-bios-28441/


anyone know what changed in FDa?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


What is the revision of the board?

Here are all the Bios versions. http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/


I have revision 1.1. Weird that link doesn't show the revision numbers for the UD3P?


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


I have revision 1.1. Weird that link doesn't show the revision numbers for the UD3P?


I believe it's because all revisions for the UD3P are compatible with the exception of revision 1.6 which is highlighted.

There is a typo however, that has a link to the F11 bios which is for the UD3R, not the UD3P









BTW - Later is not always better. The F9 or F10b are generally considered the best and if you have to RMA for any reason, be sure to use an official bios from the Gigabyte d/load page and flash before return.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shiarua* 
Yea. I love Gigabyte boards. Quite frankly Im a noob to this board though. I taught myself the in's and out's of the p35-ds3p, but this one has a lot of other stuff Im unfamiliar with. Im not afraid to mess around with things though. Experimenting is the #1 I learn lol. Its just super weird cause the board actually works (POSTs fine, boots into OS fine), its just that voltage to the CPU that is wacky.

I'll know for sure though if the board is bad when I swap out this board for my p35.

I'll probably end up going to i7 pretty soon though and picking up a x58-ud5. I heard that the x58a boards are coming out soon though. Not sure what the difference is. Havent been keeping up with everything lately

Indeed, I've found this (at least my mobo) to be very different from anything else I've used. Each board seems very different by comparison, so it demands you work to find what's best for your set-up and is sometimes surprising in how well it actually performs imo.

I'm looking at an i7 too, but for different reasons. If you are a benching.high Octane man, just bear in mind there have been some individuals who have gone i7 and come back (even sold their i7's







) because they found them 'boring' to use in contrast to this set-up.

Depending on what you're after, keeping this rig even if you 'upgrade' may be an idea. Always good to have a back-up anyway. Downtime sux hey...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
I believe it's because all revisions for the UD3P are compatible with the exception of revision 1.6 which is highlighted.

There is a typo however, that has a link to the F11 bios which is for the UD3R, not the UD3P









BTW - Later is not always better. The F9 or F10b are generally considered the best and if you have to RMA for any reason, be sure to use an official bios from the Gigabyte d/load page and flash before return.


Yeah, I've noticed that typo too. So F10f have some problems or something?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
Indeed, I've found this (at least my mobo) to be very different from anything else I've used. Each board seems very different by comparison, so it demands you work to find what's best for your set-up and is sometimes surprising in how well it actually performs imo.

I'm looking at an i7 too, but for different reasons. If you are a benching.high Octane man, just bear in mind there have been some individuals who have gone i7 and come back (even sold their i7's







) because they found them 'boring' to use in contrast to this set-up.

Depending on what you're after, keeping this rig even if you 'upgrade' may be an idea. Always good to have a back-up anyway. Downtime sux hey...










True, down time suxs. I'm sure we will all migrate to i7 at some point, but I agree that until there is a board as fun to play with as this, I'll just stay and play with different chips. In fact I have the itch to grab a 95 or 9650 but money is tight and I just signed up for college yesterday.







I haven't been in school in 15 years lol. Wow sorry, getting way off subject.

Going to the North for about 5 days to hunt, so see ya when I return.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
True, down time suxs. I'm sure we will all migrate to i7 at some point, but I agree that until there is a board as fun to play with as this, I'll just stay and play with different chips. In fact I have the itch to grab a 95 or 9650 but money is tight and I just signed up for college yesterday.







I haven't been in school in 15 years lol. Wow sorry, getting way off subject.

Going to the North for about 5 days to hunt, so see ya when I return.









Awesome!! Don't kill anyone; might ending up getting a free lesson in the shower









Don't tell us it's Computer Science or something? That's all we need, more Guruness!!

Have fun and stay safe. Q9650 Woot!!


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Yeah, I've noticed that typo too. So F10f have some problems or something?


Long story, but finally found Sergio's solution; only one that works really well.

Problem is flashing to the F10e bios and not being able to get rid of it.

Here is Sergio's fix:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


yes mate and sadly it's true if you keep pushing as i do you will end on troubles, to get rid of F10e you need to flash first to F10f and and at post hit ALT + F12 and will ask if you wanna make main bios as backup and you say yes...

Then you go back to any bios you want, but no matter if you use Qflash or Flashspi you still have F10e as backup...

Im runing F10b as i like it very much and my backup is F10f now...

Some ppl reported that ALT + F12 dont work but worked for me its just that you have to try many times till ALT + F12 are take as a combo key if not it will end takin only F12 and showing the boot options...

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


Long story, but finally found Sergio's solution; only one that works really well.

Problem is flashing to the F10e bios and not being able to get rid of it.

Here is Sergio's fix:


Thanks for the info









That problem is for the F10e, does it apply also if I directly flash the mobo to F10f? Just curious


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


True, down time suxs. I'm sure we will all migrate to i7 at some point, but I agree that until there is a board as fun to play with as this, I'll just stay and play with different chips. In fact I have the itch to grab a 95 or 9650 but money is tight and I just signed up for college yesterday.







I haven't been in school in 15 years lol. Wow sorry, getting way off subject.

Going to the North for about 5 days to hunt, so see ya when I return.










i will be building a new rig for 2010. either an i5 or the new i3 thats coming out, but i am like all of you, i love this board so far and im sure ill buy new ram and a new chip and play with this one for awhile.

oh and NoGURU !!
Good Luck and bring me some venison.
LOL


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miller31*


I have this board love it so far ..got my 8400 up 4 ghz..my question is this I m running raid 0...was thinking of updating my bios from f8 to f9 ,,will i have to rebuild my array if i flash my bios ?Thanks, great forum and Thread


Good question. I would make sure to make a thorough back-up just in case. You can always rebuild the array, should things go haywire. After the BIOS upgrade go straight to BIOS and Load Optimized Defaults and reboot. Then go straight back into BIOS and make sure to re-enable your RAID array and reboot. Then go to the RAID menu (CTRL+I for ICH CTRL+G for Jmicron) and check the status of you array. If it is good, then you should be okay to actually load Windows.

Oh

*Good Luck and Be Safe, Guru!*


----------



## Bazmecc

it has no effect on RAID, I've updated my ep35-ds3r BIOS and everything was fine, just had to re-enable RAID in BIOS


----------



## Dilyn

So I'm thinking about doing a RAID array on my board









My drive might be going bad, so I'm gonna be doing a full backup of everything just to be prepared for the worst. Hooray for external 2TB drives









Anyways... I was browsing Western Digital's site, and came across their step up program. So apparently, you can land a Caviar Blue for ~$66 shipped. I know that's not too much cheaper than at the 'Egg, but it's still some money saved. Do the drives have to be the exact same for a RAID array? I was thinking about just combining the drives to get higher read/write speeds and extra space (RAID 1?). So do they need to be the exact same for that kind of array?
Next question is what kind of stuff do I need to setup a RAID on this board, and how exactly would I do I it? I don't think I need a controller for it, as I had asked someone before and they said that that was for more complicated arrays (RAID 1+0 or something or other).

Help is much appreciated!









Oh and @Guru
I know you're gone, but I'm thinking about picking up the Anthology off NewEgg.


----------



## Bazmecc

they don't need to be the same, but it's better for performance, since it'll slow down/decrease size to the slower, and/or smaller drive if they're different

ie...a 500gb and a 320 gb in RAID would be like 2 320gb drives

and you don't need a controller for just 2 drives, just enable RAID in BIOS, and then create your array by pressing Ctrl-I when it starts to boot up...follow the instructions, install the OS and you're good to go

but you probably want RAID 0 since that increases performance, as RAID 1 just mirrors the drives


----------



## Dilyn

Ah OK RAID 0 is what I was thinking about then









They'll both be 500GB drives... I'll bring them up and compare them side by side to see if there's any major differences between them.

Thanks for the fast response mate


----------



## marsey99

so gb have my board and it seems it was damged? funny tho as i inspected it and saw no marks or signs of any damage at all but ok.

10RH2-001003-43R CHIP THERMISTOR 100K 1% MITSUB from DRT1 location was damaged so they have replaced it, anybody know what that is? from what they said its near the heat sink above the cpu between it and the ram?

but i cant seem to find any info on what it is or does?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



A thermistor is a type of resistor whose resistance varies with temperature. The word is a portmanteau of thermal and resistor. *Thermistors are widely used as inrush current limiters, temperature sensors*, self-resetting overcurrent protectors, and self-regulating heating elements.
Thermistors differ from resistance temperature detectors (RTD) in that the material used in a thermistor is generally a ceramic or polymer, while RTDs use pure metals. The temperature response is also different; RTDs are useful over larger temperature ranges, while thermistors typically achieve a higher precision within a limited temperature range [usually -90C to 130C].


Probably used for Current Inrush regulation.


----------



## dennyb

^^^^^^







uh yeah, that's what i thought it was


----------



## grishkathefool

More speculation, but:

See, your CPU doesn't follow Ohm's law when it comes to determining things, because it falls into the Data Inrush Current category of electronics. This means, that unlike W=va, which says that total wattage increases as volts or amps go up and that the lower the voltage the higher the amps for a given amount of work. Meaning that when volts go down, amps go up and heat goes up.

In Data Inrush Current, as volts go down, amp draw goes down, that is why your temps go down as you lower you voltages- this is counter-intuitive to us old electricians.

Now, the device that failed on marsey's board probable has something to do with regulating the amperage that is allowed to flow to his motherboard's socket, or VRMs or some such. Too many amps, too much heat. However, I am not an engineer, so my understanding is probably flawed.


----------



## marsey99

grishka at least you have a theory, all i could find is what they do? and tbh i have a rough idea of that anyway but.

it being a mobo i would guess its a surface contact transistor too but i can seem to find any solid info on what they do on this mobo at that loccation.

nevermind, they said it was broke and they have fixxed it so it can only be good right









lets just hope it was something to do with why my everest mem bench was so piss poor and now it will be kick arse again and my quad will out perform my old duo in the p35


----------



## Dilyn

We can only hope! Good luck mate, keep us updated


----------



## ccRoor

I just joined this club as of 2 minutes ago


----------



## Dilyn

Welcome to the club


----------



## tech_frix

can u guys post d bios setting for this mobo because easy for me and other forummer to use it...thanks


----------



## rmvvwls

BIOS setting for what? fill out your specs here please: www.overclock.net/specs.php

In other news, I have an E8500 on the way, along with 4GB Corsair Dominator PC2-8500.
Aiming for 4.5GHz stable, 5GHz bench run.
Who reckons I'll make it?


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmvvwls*


BIOS setting for what? fill out your specs here please: www.overclock.net/specs.php

In other news, I have an E8500 on the way, along with 4GB Corsair Dominator PC2-8500.
Aiming for 4.5GHz stable, 5GHz bench run.
Who reckons I'll make it?


if your not scared of voltage i can see you doing it









boards back in the morning







they came today and i missed them







but tbh i aint going out in this weather to go and pick it up tonight so i can wait.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmvvwls*


BIOS setting for what? fill out your specs here please: www.overclock.net/specs.php

In other news, I have an E8500 on the way, along with 4GB Corsair Dominator PC2-8500.
Aiming for 4.5GHz stable, 5GHz bench run.
Who reckons I'll make it?


If its E0, you'll make it with no sweat. If I took the time to do it, I'm sure I could get near 5ghz on my E8400... I've basically not taken the time to tinker, but I've hit 4.8GHz stable (just didn't like my temps)


----------



## tech_frix

what temp reading that u got on that speed?
is it due to your HSF?
and what's the vcore?


----------



## Dilyn

Post has been redone so many times. This has now just become used for my own personal records








I have as many proofs as I can get. The E7300 has been sold off, so I cannot get any proofs for that one other than the ones that are already there. The Xeon will be updated from time to time when I've done more overclocking on it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *My M.I.T. Settings*

CPU = Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 2.66 GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F11
Ram = 4GB (2x2GB) OCZ Reaper 1066 DDR2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 2.66 GHz (333x80

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 333
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 266 MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 3.00A
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: (1200) 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (6) 6
tRCD .............................................: (6) 6
tRP............................................... ..: (6) 6
tRAS.............................................. : (18) 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: (1.125v) 1.25v
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.22v
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.50v
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: .772v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.28v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: .772v
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: 1.0v
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.5v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.1v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.0v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 1.0v
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 1.0v
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 1.0v



Quote:



Originally Posted by *My M.I.T. Settings*

CPU = Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 2.66 GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F11
Ram = 4GB (2x2GB) OCZ Reaper 1066 DDR2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.40 GHz (378x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 378
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 200 MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.66C
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: (1200) 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (5) 5
tRCD .............................................: (5) 5
tRP............................................... ..: (5) 5
tRAS.............................................. : (18) 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: (1.125v) 1.20V
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.20V
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.50v
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.30V
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: Auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.5v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.1v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.1v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto



Quote:



Originally Posted by *My M.I.T. Settings*

CPU = Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 2.66 GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F11
Ram = 4GB (2x2GB) OCZ Reaper 1066 DDR2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 10 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.80 GHz (380x10)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 380
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333 MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 3.20B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: (1200) 1216
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (6) 6
tRCD .............................................: (6) 6
tRP............................................... ..: (6) 6
tRAS.............................................. : (18) 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: (1.125v) 1.375V
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.34V
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.59V
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: .848V

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.28V
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: .848V
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: 1.01V
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.5v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.1v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.02V
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 1.01V
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 1.01V
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 1.01V




Quote:



Originally Posted by *My M.I.T. Settings*

CPU = Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 2.66 GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F11
Ram = 4GB (2x2GB) OCZ Reaper 1066 DDR2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.0 GHz (471x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Extreme
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1256
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (6) 5
tRCD .............................................: (6) 5
tRP............................................... ..: (6) 5
tRAS.............................................. : (18) 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 (52)
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (8)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (8)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: (1.125v) 1.4875V
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.46V
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.59V
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........:

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.36V
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: 
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: 1.06V
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.5v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.1v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.12V
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 1.06V
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 1.06V
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 1.06V



Quote:



Originally Posted by *My M.I.T. Settings*

CPU = Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 2.66 GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F11
Ram = 4GB (2x2GB) OCZ Reaper 1066 DDR2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.0 GHz (500x8)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333 MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.40D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (6) 6
tRCD .............................................: (6) 6
tRP............................................... ..: (6) 6
tRAS.............................................. : (18) 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: (1.125v) 1.4875V
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.46V
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.59V
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: .8 @ 1.2VTT

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.3V
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: .8 @ 1.2VTT
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: 1.0V
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.5v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.1v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.0V
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 1.0V
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 1.0V
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 1.0V




Quote:



Originally Posted by *My M.I.T. Settings*

CPU = Intel Xeon E3110 3GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F12
Ram = 4GB (2x2GB) G.SKILL Rip Jaws 1200

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.2 GHz (400x8)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: (1200) 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (6) 6
tRCD .............................................: (6) 6
tRP............................................... ..: (6) 6
tRAS.............................................. : (18) 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: (1.125v) 1.2v
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.3v
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.50v
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: 0.823v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.28v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: 0.823v
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: 1.0v
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.5v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.1v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.0v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 1.0v
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 1.0v
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 1.0v




Quote:



Originally Posted by *My M.I.T. Settings*

CPU = Intel Xeon E3110 3GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F12
Ram = 4GB (2x2GB) G.SKILL Rip Jaws 1200

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.25 GHz (500x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: (1200) 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (6) 6
tRCD .............................................: (6) 6
tRP............................................... ..: (6) 6
tRAS.............................................. : (18) 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: (1.125v) 1.45v
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.46v
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.57v
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.46v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: 0.68 @ 1.2 VTT
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: Normal
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: Normal
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.0v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: Normal
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Normal
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Normal




Quote:



Originally Posted by *My M.I.T. Settings*

CPU = Intel Xeon E3110 3GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F12
Ram = 4GB (2x2GB) G.SKILL Rip Jaws 1200

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.365 GHz (485x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 485
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: (1200) 970
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (6) 6
tRCD .............................................: (6) 6
tRP............................................... ..: (6) 6
tRAS.............................................. : (18) 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: (1.125v) 1.50v
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.48v
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.57v
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.36v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: 0.68 @ 1.2 VTT
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: Normal
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: Normal
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.0v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: Normal
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Normal
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Normal




Enjoy! I hope I can give you an idea of what you're looking for, and maybe help out other E7300 C0 users









*NOTE*
The attached MIT page is a tad outdated and I'll be attaching a new one at the end of the day


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Alright guys. Finally got around to gathering up all the info for the M.I.T. Form









Here it is. Tell me if you think I should change some of these voltages. First OC, so I'm still working on figuring out all these terms









So what do you think?


 Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : (1.125v) 1.2v
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.2vabout .02/.03 lower than v-core
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.5v
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.3v--1.24/1.26 for 379 FSB
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: Auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.5v
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2v--leave @ stock--1.100v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: Auto --1.800v
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto


----------



## Dilyn

Alright I'll make those changes and see if it boots up









Thanks mate.


----------



## Dilyn

So ya. None of those changes work.

Tried to make them one at a time. Wouldn't boot up. Blue screened at Windows login, kept going through a constant reboot cycle, etc.
So I set everything back to the way I had before (fail safe defaults were initiated) and I'm back at 3.4.

A problem with setting the CPU Term though. I can apparently only go up by values of .1. Any idea why?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tech_frix*


what temp reading that u got on that speed?
is it due to your HSF?
and what's the vcore?


71C full load for temps.

My HSF isn't the highest quality (Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro) but it does a great job on any clock I run up to and including 4.5GHz (keeps temps 66C and below)

VCore is upwards of 1.4, but I don't remember exactly.


----------



## Dilyn

The Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro is a great cooler man









Although if I had thought about it more, I would've sprung on the Xigamatek Dark Knight instead.

The Freezer 7 Pro will keep you nice and cool though. I never go over 66-69C during stress testing with this thing (combined with some AS5).


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmvvwls* 
BIOS setting for what? fill out your specs here please: www.overclock.net/specs.php

In other news, I have an E8500 on the way, along with 4GB Corsair Dominator PC2-8500.
Aiming for 4.5GHz stable, 5GHz bench run.
Who reckons I'll make it?

The link he gave doesn't work right. Click the link in my sig for an MIT form.


----------



## NoGuru

I'm back,no Venison. I broke my muzzle loader so have to take it to the shop tomorrow. Anyway who needs help?


----------



## Dilyn

Haha welcome back mate









Would you care to move to the previous page and see why my computer wouldn't boot based off of dennyb's suggestions for changes to my BIOS?
And why I can only seem to increase/decrease the CPU Term. by .1, and not by something like .03 or .04?!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Haha welcome back mate









Would you care to move to the previous page and see why my computer wouldn't boot based off of dennyb's suggestions for changes to my BIOS?
And why I can only seem to increase/decrease the CPU Term. by .1, and not by something like .03 or .04?!

Well I do see your ram set at auto, what is the specs for it? That should be set manually.
If the OC is stable you should be trying to go higher, looks like you have room.
A change of .1 is more precise, hence better.
Sorry if I missed something I am super tired.


----------



## Dilyn

Voltage for my RAM is 1.8v I believe. 
I will most definitely be pushing this harder... This weekend







. Hopefully getting my fan controller and Yate-Loons before then, and I'll be doing some hard core cable management and reseating of my GPU as well. Massive cleaning for me!!!


----------



## tech_frix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Alright guys. Finally got around to gathering up all the info for the M.I.T. Form









Here it is. Tell me if you think I should change some of these voltages. First OC, so I'm still working on figuring out all these terms









So what do you think?



this is what i meant as sharing the bios setting for OCing..
so its easier for the user to try the setting..
so any takers?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tech_frix*


this is what i meant as sharing the bios setting for OCing..
so its easier for the user to try the setting..
so any takers?










The problem with that idea is that there are way too many different variables that come into play here. So it can only be taken as a rudimentary outline at best. Damn you, variables!


----------



## Regalia87

Can someone give me some info please, I want to know if its possible to run this memory cooler with this mobo without any clearance issues with the heatsinks

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835116021


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regalia87* 
Can someone give me some info please, I want to know if its possible to run this memory cooler with this mobo without any clearance issues with the heatsinks

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835116021

With what heatsinks?
Only if you have a large CPU cooler.
Why are you using a ram cooler? You should not need this unless you are pushing your ram way past spec volts.


----------



## tech_frix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


The problem with that idea is that there are way too many different variables that come into play here. So it can only be taken as a rudimentary outline at best. Damn you, variables!










well at least we can minimize the casualty by telling others that this is the most user setup.
and it will help a newbie (like me








) to know what to tweak and what not to..
can it be done and post it at the 1st page?


----------



## tech_frix

guys, can guide on updating my bios?thanks..


----------



## Dilyn

I think that the OP should be edited to reflect the members and who are the most helpful here









And maybe each member's name should be hyperlinked to their M.I.T. settings...


----------



## tech_frix

agreed on d MIT setting there..
at least a guide to start tweaking d bios...hehe


----------



## kevindd992002

Anybody knows if the latest BIOS (F12f) I think is a good version? Or still F10b?


----------



## marsey99

so the board is back and woo hoo its working fine









not sure if you recall how pis poor the mem was performing but on optimised defaults im getting 7.8 8.1 7.6 now which is miles better than the 3 3 3 i was









did some playing an my word this board is fun to clock with









but heres where i need some help







i have got it stable for small with these settings but its failing blend before its done 3 tests.










thats what its running, did a clean install too and now et6 works aswell (im blaming sp2 for borking it tbh) thats what they show, it ran small just before that for 30min and then failed blend on the second or third test on core 0(or 1 if you like) but it would run the everest bench giving me









but that still needs some work.

bios as

Code:


Code:


***************************************
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.0) - F11
***************************************
*****************q9550*****************
***************************************
....MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.).... 
***************************************
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: [8X]
x Fine CPU Clock Ratio................: +0.5
CPU Frequency ........................: 4.00GHz

********** Clock Chip Control *********
*****  Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: [Enabled]
x CPU Host Frequency(Mhz).............: [471]
PCI Express Frequency(Mhz)............: [Auto]
C.I.A.2...............................: [Disabled]

***** Advanced Clock Control..........: [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Drive.......................: [800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: [900mV]
CPU Clock Skew........................: [  0ps]
MCH Clock Skew........................: [  0ps]

****** DRAM Performance Control *******
Performance Enhance...................: [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.)........: [Disabled] (N/A)
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier......(SPD)...: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency(Mhz)...........800...: [942]
DRAM Timing Selectable........(SPD)...: [Manual]
***** Standard Timing Control
x CAS Latency Time................5...: [ 5]
x tRCD ...........................5...: [ 5]
x tRP.............................5...: [ 5]
x tRAS...........................15...: [15]

***** Advanced Timing Control.........: [Press Enter]

x tRRD............................3...: [Auto]
x tWTR............................3...: [Auto]
x tWR.............................6...: [Auto]
x tRFC...........................46...: [Auto]
x tRTP............................3...: [Auto]
x Command Rate (CMD) .............0...: [Auto]

***** Channel A Timing Settings.......: [Press Enter]

x Static tRead Value..............7...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase0 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase1 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase3 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x Trd2rd(Different Rank)..........8...: [Auto]
x Twr2wr(Different Rank)..........8...: [Auto]
x Twr2rd(Different Rank)..........7...: [Auto]
x Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..........9...: [Auto]
x DIMM1 Clock Skew Control (ps).......: [Auto]
x DIMM2 Clock Skew Control (ps).......: [Auto]
x DDR Write Training..................: [Auto]

***** Channel A Driving Settings......: [Press Enter]

x Driving Strength Profile............: [Auto]
x Data Driving Pull-Up Level..........: [Auto]
x Cmd Driving Pull-Up level...........: [Auto]
x Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level..........: [Auto]
x Clk Driving Pull-Up Level...........: [Auto]
x Data Driving Pull-Down Level........: [Auto]
x Cmd Driving Pull-Down level.........: [Auto]
x Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level........: [Auto]
x Clk Driving Pull-Down Level.........: [Auto]

***** Channel B Timing Settings.......: [Press Enter]

x Static tRead Value..............7...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase0 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase1 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase3 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x Trd2rd(Different Rank)..........8...: [Auto]
x Twr2wr(Different Rank)..........8...: [Auto]
x Twr2rd(Different Rank)..........7...: [Auto]
x Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..........9...: [Auto]
x DIMM1 Clock Skew Control.....(ps)...: [Auto]
x DIMM2 Clock Skew Control.....(ps)...: [Auto]
x DDR Write Training..................: [Auto]

***** Channel B Driving Settings......: [Press Enter]

x Driving Strength Profile............: [Auto]
x Data Driving Pull-Up Level..........: [Auto]
x Cmd Driving Pull-Up level...........: [Auto]
x Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level..........: [Auto]
x Clk Driving Pull-Up Level...........: [Auto]
x Data Driving Pull-Down Level........: [Auto]
x Cmd Driving Pull-Down level.........: [Auto]
x Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level........: [Auto]
x Clk Driving Pull-Down Level.........: [Auto]

***** Motherboard Voltage Control *****
Voltage Types..........Normal...........Current
-----------------------------------------------------
*** CPU *******************************
Load-Line Calibration.................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore..............1.28750V.......: [1.3625v]
CPU Termination........1.200V.........: [1.3v]
CPU PLL................1.500V.........: [1.5v]
CPU Reference..........0.760V.........: [Auto]
*** MCH/ICH ***************************
MCH Core...............1.100V.........: [1.32]
MCH Reference..........0.760V.........: [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Reference.....0.900V.........: [Auto]
ICH I/O................1.500V.........: [Normal]
ICH Core...............1.100V.........: [Normal]
*** DRAM ******************************
DRAM Voltage...........1.800V.........: [1.86V] (thats good for ddr1066)
DRAM Termination.......0.900V.........: [Auto]
Channel A Reference....0.900V.........: [Auto]
Channel B Reference....0.900V.........: [Auto]

******* Advanced BIOS Features ********
Hard Disk Boot Priority...............: [Press Enter]
First Boot Device.....................: [Hard Disk]
Second Boot Device....................: [Disabled]
Third Boot Device.....................: [Disabled]
Password Check........................: [Setup]
HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability.............: [Enabled]
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect.............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...............: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support..................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.....................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology.............: [Disabled]
Delay For HDD (Secs)..................: [ 0]
Full Screen LOGO Show.................: [Disabled]
Init Display First....................: [PEG]

******* Integrated Peripherals ********
USB Keyboard Function.................: [Enabled]
USB Mouse Function....................: [Enabled]
USB Storage Function..................: [Enabled]

anybody notice anything wrong or what you think might be knocking my ram over?

edit
vdrop to 1.31 and droop to 1.26 from bios 1.3625v according to cpuz.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Anybody knows if the latest BIOS (F12f) I think is a good version? Or still F10b?


Stick with what ya got.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


so the board is back and woo hoo its working fine









not sure if you recall how pis poor the mem was performing but on optimised defaults im getting 7.8 8.1 7.6 now which is miles better than the 3 3 3 i was









did some playing an my word this board is fun to clock with









but heres where i need some help







i have got it stable for small with these settings but its failing blend before its done 3 tests.










thats what its running, did a clean install too and now et6 works aswell (im blaming sp2 for borking it tbh) thats what they show, it ran small just before that for 30min and then failed blend on the second or third test on core 0(or 1 if you like) but it would run the everest bench giving me









but that still needs some work.

bios as

Code:


Code:


***************************************
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.0) - F11
***************************************
*****************q9550*****************
***************************************
....MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.).... 
***************************************
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: [8X]
x Fine CPU Clock Ratio................: +0.5
CPU Frequency ........................: 4.00GHz

********** Clock Chip Control *********
*****  Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: [Enabled]
x CPU Host Frequency(Mhz).............: [471]
PCI Express Frequency(Mhz)............: [Auto]
C.I.A.2...............................: [Disabled]

***** Advanced Clock Control..........: [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Drive.......................: [800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: [900mV]
CPU Clock Skew........................: [  0ps]
MCH Clock Skew........................: [  0ps]

****** DRAM Performance Control *******
Performance Enhance...................: [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.)........: [Disabled] (N/A)
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier......(SPD)...: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency(Mhz)...........800...: [942]
DRAM Timing Selectable........(SPD)...: [Manual]
***** Standard Timing Control
x CAS Latency Time................5...: [ 5]
x tRCD ...........................5...: [ 5]
x tRP.............................5...: [ 5]
x tRAS...........................15...: [15]

***** Advanced Timing Control.........: [Press Enter]

x tRRD............................3...: [Auto]
x tWTR............................3...: [Auto]
x tWR.............................6...: [Auto]
x tRFC...........................46...: [Auto]
x tRTP............................3...: [Auto]
x Command Rate (CMD) .............0...: [Auto]

***** Channel A Timing Settings.......: [Press Enter]

x Static tRead Value..............7...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase0 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase1 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase3 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x Trd2rd(Different Rank)..........8...: [Auto]
x Twr2wr(Different Rank)..........8...: [Auto]
x Twr2rd(Different Rank)..........7...: [Auto]
x Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..........9...: [Auto]
x DIMM1 Clock Skew Control (ps).......: [Auto]
x DIMM2 Clock Skew Control (ps).......: [Auto]
x DDR Write Training..................: [Auto]

***** Channel A Driving Settings......: [Press Enter]

x Driving Strength Profile............: [Auto]
x Data Driving Pull-Up Level..........: [Auto]
x Cmd Driving Pull-Up level...........: [Auto]
x Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level..........: [Auto]
x Clk Driving Pull-Up Level...........: [Auto]
x Data Driving Pull-Down Level........: [Auto]
x Cmd Driving Pull-Down level.........: [Auto]
x Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level........: [Auto]
x Clk Driving Pull-Down Level.........: [Auto]

***** Channel B Timing Settings.......: [Press Enter]

x Static tRead Value..............7...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase0 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase1 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase3 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x Trd2rd(Different Rank)..........8...: [Auto]
x Twr2wr(Different Rank)..........8...: [Auto]
x Twr2rd(Different Rank)..........7...: [Auto]
x Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..........9...: [Auto]
x DIMM1 Clock Skew Control.....(ps)...: [Auto]
x DIMM2 Clock Skew Control.....(ps)...: [Auto]
x DDR Write Training..................: [Auto]

***** Channel B Driving Settings......: [Press Enter]

x Driving Strength Profile............: [Auto]
x Data Driving Pull-Up Level..........: [Auto]
x Cmd Driving Pull-Up level...........: [Auto]
x Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level..........: [Auto]
x Clk Driving Pull-Up Level...........: [Auto]
x Data Driving Pull-Down Level........: [Auto]
x Cmd Driving Pull-Down level.........: [Auto]
x Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level........: [Auto]
x Clk Driving Pull-Down Level.........: [Auto]

***** Motherboard Voltage Control *****
Voltage Types..........Normal...........Current
-----------------------------------------------------
*** CPU *******************************
Load-Line Calibration.................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore..............1.28750V.......: [1.3625v]
CPU Termination........1.200V.........: [1.3v]
CPU PLL................1.500V.........: [1.5v]
CPU Reference..........0.760V.........: [Auto]
*** MCH/ICH ***************************
MCH Core...............1.100V.........: [1.32]
MCH Reference..........0.760V.........: [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Reference.....0.900V.........: [Auto]
ICH I/O................1.500V.........: [Normal]
ICH Core...............1.100V.........: [Normal]
*** DRAM ******************************
DRAM Voltage...........1.800V.........: [1.86V] (thats good for ddr1066)
DRAM Termination.......0.900V.........: [Auto]
Channel A Reference....0.900V.........: [Auto]
Channel B Reference....0.900V.........: [Auto]

******* Advanced BIOS Features ********
Hard Disk Boot Priority...............: [Press Enter]
First Boot Device.....................: [Hard Disk]
Second Boot Device....................: [Disabled]
Third Boot Device.....................: [Disabled]
Password Check........................: [Setup]
HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability.............: [Enabled]
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect.............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...............: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support..................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.....................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology.............: [Disabled]
Delay For HDD (Secs)..................: [ 0]
Full Screen LOGO Show.................: [Disabled]
Init Display First....................: [PEG]

******* Integrated Peripherals ********
USB Keyboard Function.................: [Enabled]
USB Mouse Function....................: [Enabled]
USB Storage Function..................: [Enabled]

anybody notice anything wrong or what you think might be knocking my ram over?

edit
vdrop to 1.31 and droop to 1.26 from bios 1.3625v according to cpuz.


Try raising your tRFC a little or adjust MCH skew a little.


----------



## marsey99

my ram timings are slack, iirc trfc is 56 and i know it can go tighter for the speed but i will give it a go if the mch skew dont work







do you think 50 should be enough?

im not at my machine atm so i will only get chance to test later tonight and report back in the morning so i would like to take as much info with me pos so....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


my ram timings are slack, iirc trfc is 56 and i know it can go tighter for the speed but i will give it a go if the mch skew dont work







do you think 50 should be enough?

im not at my machine atm so i will only get chance to test later tonight and report back in the morning so i would like to take as much info with me pos so....


50 should work. I will try and look it over again to see if something stands out.


----------



## marsey99

no rush atm m8, g2g and get lad from school and then i will be back after tea.

thanks for your help m8, if you need any more info let me know.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


no rush atm m8, g2g and get lad from school and then i will be back after tea.

thanks for your help m8, if you need any more info let me know.


How long does blend run before it fails?


----------



## freakb18c1

im trying to mount a small fan on my ud3ps' NB anybody done this before 
pics / linkage?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
im trying to mount a small fan on my ud3ps' NB anybody done this before
pics / linkage?

Yes it has been done








Can you be more specific?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yes it has been done








Can you be more specific?


lol i just want some ideas do you have a link for it ?

i know you have to take off the plastic blue cover ect


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


How long does blend run before it fails?


it was failing in the first couple of tests but i managed to sneak off before with my lad and tried upping the skew and it ran fine for 30 min, i know i could do with letting it run longer but i didnt have the time.

i also tried 8x500 after that and it booted but failed small within seconds, never tried blend but i think i will need to up the cpu term for a fsb that high. what do you think?

tell you waht tho, your name couldnt be further from the truth when it comes to these boards m8


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
lol i just want some ideas do you have a link for it ?

i know you have to take off the plastic blue cover ect

You can take any small fan and zip tie it to the heat sink.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
it was failing in the first couple of tests but i managed to sneak off before with my lad and tried upping the skew and it ran fine for 30 min, i know i could do with letting it run longer but i didnt have the time.

i also tried 8x500 after that and it booted but failed small within seconds, never tried blend but i think i will need to up the cpu term for a fsb that high. what do you think?

tell you waht tho, your name couldnt be further from the truth when it comes to these boards m8









lol thanks.
Term will have to go up with the higher FSB.
You might have to set some of the Auto's manually too.


----------



## marsey99

for real tho man, reading thru and most of the time its you sorting people out with the right settings and that









@freak

you could stick a 40mm fan to the side of it blowing along it or a 60mm fan on top blowing down into it.

i wish the cpu socket wasnt as close to the mch on this board, i cant fit my nc-06 to the nb as its too clocse to my ifx-14









temps are higher on this board than p35 ds3r was









cpu goes alot faster tho







win some lose some


----------



## gnolnats

I agree, northbridge and cpu temps are already higher on this board than they were on my last board at max OC. Also I have two cpu temp sensors that now are showing as frozen, and they all worked just fine on my Asus X38 board. I haven't OC'ed yet, but I'm not impressed so far with the overall quality. You get what you pay for, I suppose.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gnolnats*


I agree, northbridge and cpu temps are already higher on this board than they were on my last board at max OC. Also I have two cpu temp sensors that now are showing as frozen, and they all worked just fine on my Asus X38 board. I haven't OC'ed yet, but I'm not impressed so far with the overall quality. You get what you pay for, I suppose.


Thats all lies. These boards are unbelievable quality.

Welcome back Guru!


----------



## marsey99

no, im not knocking the board at all just that the stock cooling on it doesnt seem to do as well as the 3rd party one that cost half as much as my last board did, so when you think about it that way i guess it wont.

this board is great and i could use it to smash other boards


----------



## gnolnats

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Thats all lies. These boards are unbelievable quality.

Welcome back Guru!


You're right. Two frozen temp sensors and worse cpu temps just screams quality. My bad.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gnolnats*


You're right. Two frozen temp sensors and worse cpu temps just screams quality. My bad.


You CPU sensors are in the chip not the board, and there is no NB sensor, but there is a sensor next to the SB.
If there is a problem with the board I can assure you that it is an isolated indecent. I haven't seen to many bad boards and I have been on this thread for a long time.

Thanks Daclownie, good to be back.


----------



## NoGuru

opps


----------



## unikko

I have a EP45-UD3P (rev. 1.6 FC) w/a Q6600 ...I'm new to overclocking and was wondering if these settings that I'm using is safe for my hardware. I was able to reach 3.4ghz, by increasing the FSB to 378x9 with the SPD set at 2.66C @ 1008Mhz. I also increased the CPU Vcore to 1.30000V and set the DRAM Voltage to 2.040V and also set the rest of the voltage types to normal. CPU temp ranges inbetween 33-36C, with a case temp of 35C ...my question now is the voltage I'm using good or bad? Should I raise the voltage, keep it, or try going as low as possible?

I'm still waitin on my new hard drives to arrive so I won't be able to run any diagnostics at the moment, but I will run one for 24hrs as soon as possible.


----------



## kevindd992002

@noguru

What is the news on the latest f12f bios?


----------



## tech_frix

guys, whats d best way to update bios?


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tech_frix*


guys, whats d best way to update bios?


I always use @BIOS. Just install it from your Gigabyte DVD that came with the board and download your preferred BIOS from Gigabytes website. Remember to reset your OC to stock beforehand.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unikko*


I have a EP45-UD3P (rev. 1.6 FC) w/a Q6600 ...I'm new to overclocking and was wondering if these settings that I'm using is safe for my hardware. I was able to reach 3.4ghz, by increasing the FSB to 378x9 with the SPD set at 2.66C @ 1008Mhz. I also increased the CPU Vcore to 1.30000V and set the DRAM Voltage to 2.040V and also set the rest of the voltage types to normal. CPU temp ranges inbetween 33-36C, with a case temp of 35C ...my question now is the voltage I'm using good or bad? Should I raise the voltage, keep it, or try going as low as possible?

I'm still waitin on my new hard drives to arrive so I won't be able to run any diagnostics at the moment, but I will run one for 24hrs as soon as possible.


Seems like a decent temp for the OC, can you push the FSB any higher without jumping your voltages? or did you cap out?

Also, I know 33-36 has to be at idle... what are your temperatures under full load? If they're staying low 60s or even lower, you can push your OC a bit farther...


----------



## DUNC4N

I'm at work, and can't browse the gigabyte site. Anyone enlighten me as to what the latest bios for rev 1.6 improves on?

(FC)

Thanks.


----------



## Bazmecc

just looked at the v1.6 BIOS section...FC has some new VGA compatibility

I knew it...there had to be a reason the Sapphire 4890 wouldn't let me OC anything/change any BIOS settings when it was installed...this probably fixes that

too late for me now...it was so frustrating figuring out why it didn't work

funny thing is, I asked Gigabyte if it could be an incompatibility issue, but they said not their product, they can't test everything, yada, yada


----------



## DUNC4N

^Thanks.


----------



## grishkathefool

Once again, You Really Shouldn't Use @BIOS.

As for gnolnats observations, like Guru said, we very, very rarely see complaints about this board. More often than not, if there is a problem with the board, not the CPU or other components, then the RMA process solves the problem with little to no hassle. Sorry your first experience with this wonderful product didn't go so well, but I wouldn't blame it on the product just yet.


----------



## unikko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
Seems like a decent temp for the OC, can you push the FSB any higher without jumping your voltages? or did you cap out?

Also, I know 33-36 has to be at idle... what are your temperatures under full load? If they're staying low 60s or even lower, you can push your OC a bit farther...









I upped the FSB to 3.6ghz and kept the voltage to 1.3v and I'm getting an idle CPU temp of 36C-38C .......also while changing the FSB i noticed that the another SPD came closest to my rated memory at 1066mhz exactly but when i set it to that one my bios freezes and i have to manually reset the cmos. So im using the other one that came closest at 960mhz and that gets rid of the freezing ...what can be the cause of this? i tried uppin the volt to 1.4 but still same issue


----------



## almighty15

Just updated my BIOS to the F9d BETA and i can quite litrally set my board to 3.6Ghz ( 400fsb x 9 ) and the board will be Linx stable all day with *EVERY* voltage left on '*AUTO*'

Pwned!


----------



## tech_frix

then what's the best way to update bios??
i'm using F7 here...


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tech_frix*


then what's the best way to update bios??
i'm using F7 here...


Q-Flash BIOS Utility


----------



## tech_frix

thanks dude...
will update my bios later...


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Once again, You Really Shouldn't Use @BIOS.

Interesting. I've used @BIOS three times now and no bricked board yet. Could it be that people don't remember to reset their OC beforehand? I've noticed that voltages can differ a little bit after the @BIOS update but never more than a notch or two.

I never OC from windows though so I guess it's the same thing here.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Interesting. I've used @BIOS three times now and no bricked board yet. Could it be that people don't remember to reset their OC beforehand? I've noticed that voltages can differ a little bit after the @BIOS update but never more than a notch or two.

I never OC from windows though so I guess it's the same thing here.










i have updated my bios without reseting the oc. im gonna start doing the old fashion way of doing it through the bios


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Interesting. I've used @BIOS three times now and no bricked board yet. Could it be that people don't remember to reset their OC beforehand? I've noticed that voltages can differ a little bit after the @BIOS update but never more than a notch or two.

I never OC from windows though so I guess it's the same thing here.









All I know is that I read Lsd's article before I ever flashed my BIOS and haven't tried to use @BIOS since then, lol. I trust him.

However, if you have had luck using @BIOS, kimosabi, then keep on keepin on. I recommend, however, that if it is someone's first time flashing their Gigabyte product, they might as well take precautions and use QFlash.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


All I know is that I read Lsd's article before I ever flashed my BIOS and haven't tried to use @BIOS since then, lol. I trust him.

However, if you have had luck using @BIOS, kimosabi, then keep on keepin on. I recommend, however, that if it is someone's first time flashing their Gigabyte product, they might as well take precautions and use QFlash.



Amen


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


All I know is that I read Lsd's article before I ever flashed my BIOS and haven't tried to use @BIOS since then, lol. I trust him.

However, if you have had luck using @BIOS, kimosabi, then keep on keepin on. I recommend, however, that if it is someone's first time flashing their Gigabyte product, they might as well take precautions and use QFlash.


You guys must get tired of writing the same things sometimes, though I used to use @bios years ago on an AMD without issue. Having cross-flashed the Asus P5E-Deluxe to Rampage and read what I have here, I wouldn't ever do it again.

As for boards being faulty; of course it does happen and there are a myriad of different issue that arise imo from board to board here. It's a real paradox: the best board in its class for OCing and all that NB copper, but sometimes high temps and odd settings.

Just transferred mine back to the Asus for testing and sure enough, the 12v rail was wildly misreporting on the UD3P, but exactly right on the P5E, so my UD3P is off to the shop.

In the end, no board OC's like this, so we have to accept an imperfect world and do our best at figuring out the how and why; not to mention enjoying the process.

Woops - bit preachy. Oh well


----------



## Dilyn

I dunno how well a 5770 will look on this blue board tbh









GAWD I CAN'T WAIT FOR CHRISTMAS.

Unfortunately, I didn't catch me mum in time, so I'll be getting the Reapers. Not the Pi's








Unless someone wants to trade...


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I dunno how well a 5770 will look on this blue board tbh









GAWD I CAN'T WAIT FOR CHRISTMAS.

Unfortunately, I didn't catch me mum in time, so I'll be getting the Reapers. Not the Pi's








Unless someone wants to trade...










Don't do it!! You'll be sorry


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


Don't do it!! You'll be sorry










Well it's too late. What do you want me to do? Barge into my mom's room, take the NewEgg box, send it back for a refund, and then tell her to go and do it right?






















If it doesn't work out, I'll just return them. I mean, can't be TOO hard, right? Besides, I'm awesome. I think that fact alone can take care of it for me


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Well it's too late. What do you want me to do? Barge into my mom's room, take the NewEgg box, send it back for a refund, and then tell her to go and do it right?






















If it doesn't work out, I'll just return them. I mean, can't be TOO hard, right? Besides, I'm awesome. I think that fact alone can take care of it for me










First option sounds good (say hi to your mom for me), but being so awesome, I'm sure you'll make the most of the 'Reapers' (because of the name right?) and just blow us all away









Go your hardest Dilyn and GL; didn't know you had them already; funny (awesome) bugger. I know, I know; should pay more attention and read your post (mind) more thoroughly - lol....


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


First option sounds good (say hi to your mom for me), but being so awesome, I'm sure you'll make the most of the 'Reapers' (because of the name right?) and just blow us all away









Go your hardest Dilyn and GL; didn't know you had them already; funny (awesome) bugger. I know, I know; should pay more attention and read your post (mind) more thoroughly - lol....


Oh dude the rest of my system will like, stop working because they'll be pissed that the RAM has such an amazing name and they don't. Uber jealousies.
I was unaware that I had them already as well, until my mom said that she couldn't get me the RAM that I had linked her to because she had already bought the Reapers. I was like ya right stop playing me... Then two days later, a box from NewEgg with my 5770 and the Reapers. Awww







. Bright side is, I believe there was a deal going on when she bought them, so I might've gotten a free 4GB flash drive with them as well!


----------



## marsey99

@bios is ok but if you do use it make sure the tickbox for "load failsafe defaults" is un ticked so you can run optimised once it restarts otherwise it can make it hard when you start clocking









my rma went swimmingly, seems that the transistor that was damaged was under the heatsink for the power regs above the cpu socket. now i know i aint done it but the guy who i got it off might of removed them for what ever reason or he maybe just couldnt be arsed to rma if he got it like this but i didi and its working great. still cost me less than if i bought it when they were in the shops, like rocking horse **** these boards in the uk now i tink its a plot so you have to buy the p45 xtreem.

so i have had some tim to play











not finished yet as my prime temps topped out around 55c and i am nowhere near the voltage at which i feel uncomfortable pushing thru this cpu yet









mem needs some tweaking tbh but compared to how they where before i sent the board back they are loads better


















seeing as this is as fast as i have gotten a cpu so far i thought i would give super pi a blast and see if i could beat my 8200s pb of 10.9s


















so i have set my own pb for clock speed and super p with one upgrade







jst need a nice cold night now and i will see how much i can smash my 3dmarks by


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
my rma went swimmingly, seems that the transistor that was damaged was under the heatsink for the power regs above the cpu socket. now i know i aint done it but the guy who i got it off might of removed them for *******er reason or he maybe just couldnt be arsed to rma if he got it like this but i didi and its working great. still cost me less than if i bought it when they were in the shops, like rocking horse **** these boards in the uk now i tink its a plot so you have to buy the p45 xtreem.
so i have had some tim to play









Well done on your results; that's good news







. Seems like Gigabyte are very accommodating and technically proficient in the U.K. and you got looked after well. Hope my return goes as smoothly and I don't get some PSU 'compatibility' guff from the supplier.

Yeah, rare as hens teeth these mobos. I remember when they 1st came out, there were already whispers of how well they do, then everyone jumped on them so there's very few left. One supplier I spoke with had 100 xtreem boards to sell and no UD3P's aside from one previously repaired board that was more expensive than a new xtreem. No supply, lots of demand


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You CPU sensors are in the chip not the board, and there is no NB sensor, but there is a sensor next to the SB.
If there is a problem with the board I can assure you that it is an isolated indecent. I haven't seen to many bad boards and I have been on this thread for a long time.

Thanks Daclownie, good to be back.

Lies huh? While your right the sensors are in the chip, doesnt the board read them? I personally saw the graphs and there are problems. RMA for replacement or refund.


----------



## marsey99

no the board has nothing to do with the sensors in the cpu, thats why you need a 3rd party app like real or core temp, everest, hwmon or the like to read them. the board only reads the active sensors on itself, like the one in the cpu socket and the one around the pcie slot for the mobo temp.

so does anybody know how the gskill ripjaws f2 1200 cas6 sticks works in these boards? only i cant find them on any "supported" lists, only i need some new ram and think these might be the ones as they are quite cheap for the speeds imo atm.


----------



## CrazyLegs19

not sure what the etiquette is for jumping in on this master thread, but I could use some assistance....

I started a thread asking for assistance with an OC on this board (http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...p-needed.html). As I'm a new member someone kindly pointed me here to you as the resident EP45-UD3P experts, so here I am.

copy/paste from the other thread:
I have an e8400 oc'd to 4ghz and it seems stable (8hrs in OCCT and prime95, runs fine in super Pi, MemTest, etc). It never throws BSOD, but fairly often it won't POST (perhaps as often as 30% of the time). I'll get the long system beep and then it'll start up at default speeds and run just fine. If I then restart and go into BIOS, under M.I.T, I see a popup message that says "The system has experienced boot failures because of overclocking or changes to voltages". I can then exit and save the BIOS with the overclocked values and boot up successfully. I've got no clue why POSTing would fail when the PC seems stable in practice.

I would really appreciate some help here. One thing I read in a different forum post http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...king-help.html
said that the 2.40B strap is bugged - not sure if that would cause this issue.

Another thing to note. I've looked around the net for general OC advice for my board and cpu and it seems that other people require much higher voltages (for example: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/25...ility-problems). If I go anywhere near the VCore suggested there, my temps go off the charts. Just wanted to mention that before someone says my VCore looks way too low.

BIOS (Award F8) settings:
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............:Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................:9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................:4.00 (445x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: Mhz 445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [Auto]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 330
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1068
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ......................................... 5
tRP'........................................... 5
tRAS.......................................... 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... 4
tWTR.......................................... 4
tWR............................................ 13
tRFC........................................... 68
tRTP........................................... 4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ All items Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration..................:[Enabled]
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.18750V (default was 1.116250V)
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V

CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.76

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.76V
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......1.00V (was 0.90V)
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.50V
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....2.1V
DRAM Termination .&#8230;1.05V
Channel A Reference 1.05V
Channel B Reference 1.05V

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Enabled]

--end copy/paste of other thread

It was suggested (and seconded) that RAM voltage was the most likely culprit. I tried using 2.16V and saw no change. Also someone recommended that I reseat my heat sink and I think I may take that advice, but I don't think that is culprit either, just good general advice.

Thoughts? Could it be PSU related? I'm really thrown off by the fact that the PC runs great and seems stable on the occasions where I can POST with these settings.


----------



## radaja

this is most likely due to running staticread value 8
with only 1.1v mch.i had this problem when i was running 9x500 ddr1200 pl8
with 1.30v mch which was stable but would not boot every time.i would get
the red OC failure screen in the bios,once i upped the mch voltage to 1.36v
it stopped.the static read value(PL) is directly related to the NB's internal timings.


----------



## Lionmaster

up that mch core a notch or 2 to help with ram stability


----------



## CrazyLegs19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
this is most likely due to running staticread value 8
with only 1.1v mch.i had this problem when i was running 9x500 ddr1200 pl8
with 1.30v mch which was stable but would not boot every time.i would get
the red OC failure screen in the bios,once i upped the mch voltage to 1.36v
it stopped.the static read value(PL) is directly related to the NB's internal timings.

ah - I was hoping to find someone who'd experienced something like this before. I'll give the MCH some attention when I get home. thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazylegs*
BIOS (Award F8) settings:
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............:Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................:9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................:4.00 (445x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: Mhz 445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [Auto]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 330 <---AUTO
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.40B <---- 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1068
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ......................................... 5
tRP'........................................... 5
tRAS.......................................... 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... 4
tWTR.......................................... 4
tWR............................................ 13
tRFC........................................... 68 <---- 55-60 for 4GB
tRTP........................................... 4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ All items Auto <--- Set to 1066

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:8 <------9

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:8<----- 9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration..................:[Enabled]
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.18750V (default was 1.116250V)
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V

CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.76

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.76V
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......1.00V (was 0.90V)
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.50V
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....2.1V
DRAM Termination .&#8230;1.05V
Channel A Reference 1.05V
Channel B Reference 1.05V

Your vTerm is low as is your vCore. vTerm should be a with in .04 of vCore but not higher. Your MCH Core is a little low too. Try something like 1.20 to 1.24.

Here are my voltages for my 445x9. Keep in mind that I have 8GB of RAM so my MCH Core is a little higher than what I recommend for you. For 445x9 you will be leaving CPU Ref and MCH Ref alone, too. LLC is up to you. If you can get stable without enabling it, more's the better for you.

Quote:

LLC............................................... ..............: Enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................:1.35
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............:1.26
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......:1.5
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........:

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........:1.28
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............:
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............:
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............:1.5
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........:1.2


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Lies huh? While your right the sensors are in the chip, doesnt the board read them? I personally saw the graphs and there are problems. RMA for replacement or refund.

Never said you where a liar







Just stating some FACTS for you.
Guess you have all the answers and don't need my help lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
no the board has nothing to do with the sensors in the cpu, thats why you need a 3rd party app like real or core temp, everest, hwmon or the like to read them. the board only reads the active sensors on itself, like the one in the cpu socket and the one around the pcie slot for the mobo temp.

so does anybody know how the gskill ripjaws f2 1200 cas6 sticks works in these boards? only i cant find them on any "supported" lists, only i need some new ram and think these might be the ones as they are quite cheap for the speeds imo atm.

I don't think I have seen them used yet, but I bet they will work just fine.

@ crazylegs, Grish has you on the right track, follow his advise cause he is like a user manual for this board.


----------



## CrazyLegs19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Your vTerm is low as is your vCore. vTerm should be a with in .04 of vCore but not higher. Your MCH Core is a little low too. Try something like 1.20 to 1.24.

Here are my voltages for my 445x9. Keep in mind that I have 8GB of RAM so my MCH Core is a little higher than what I recommend for you. For 445x9 you will be leaving CPU Ref and MCH Ref alone, too. LLC is up to you. If you can get stable without enabling it, more's the better for you.


Thanks Grish. I'm now POSTing without issue using the settings you provided. It's so very nice to startup without the shame of that long beep of failure!

Quick question about the change to use 2.00D over 333/2.40B - why did you recommend that? I have a basic (but perhaps incorrect) understanding of the NB straps and thought that I'd be better off getting to 1066 frequency with the 2.40B instead of the 890 with the 2.00D.


----------



## crashdummy35

Well, I seem to have lost any semblance of stability... 3 BSODs in 2 days. I have no idea what's causing this.

I tried to run Orthos a few minutes ago and the pc crashed after like 3 minutes, high temp was 41/39..... I wonder if running my chip so hard under my old cooler ruined it.

Does anyone know how to read mini dumps?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Well, I seem to have lost any semblance of stability... 3 BSODs in 2 days. I have no idea what's causing this.

I tried to run Orthos a few minutes ago and the pc crashed after like 3 minutes, high temp was 41/39..... I wonder if running my chip so hard under my old cooler ruined it.

Does anyone know how to read mini dumps?


Did you have a chance to read what it said? Something like dumping mem.

Post you basic's vcore, mch ect.


----------



## crashdummy35

I was at 9.5 x 405 = ~3.8GHz
vcore: 1.4bios/1.376 cpu-z
term: 1.34

MCH: 1.24
Refs set using the grishka method

RAM: 1080MHz (2.66D)
DRAMv: 2.22 (they are rated to run up to 2.3)

I figured it was my RAM so I backed off and was at 9.5 x 400 3.8GHz
same vcore
same term

RAM: 1066

BSODed today so used my old 3.6 settings
9 x 400 = 3.6
vcore: 1.33bios/1.296 cpu-z
term: 1.24

MCH 1.24

DRAM: 1066 (2.66D)
2.22v
__________________________________________________ ________________________

I had just gone to get a drink and came back to a rebooting pc. This is what the little error window said:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:BlueScreen
OS Version:6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:124
BCP1:0000000000000000
BCP2:FFFFFA8004798038
BCP3:00000000B2000040
BCP4:0000000000000800
OS Version:6_1_7600
Service Pack:0_0
Product:256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\\Windows\\Minidump\\112309-14991-01.dmp
C:\\Users\\Administrator\\AppData\\Local\\Temp\\WE R-31559-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?link...8&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\\Windows\\system32\\en-US\\erofflps.txt

__________________________________________________ _____________________

Damn. I doubt it's the psu. It's not the absolute best but it isn't total junk. RAM passes memtest86+ at all the speeds listed.

I'm downloading the 64-bit debugger but have no idea what I'm doing with it







.

Edit: 64-bit debugger wouldn't install? CPU not supported..? Guess I'll try the 32-bit.


----------



## NoGuru

Dang man I'm not sure. Might try bumping MCH a bit. Looks like you may have to start testing all over again.


----------



## crashdummy35

Yeah. I'm on You Tube learning how to read the .dmp files.

If it's hardware related (has to be) there goes my 5750 Vapor-X....

I'm off to learn something. Have a good one bro.


----------



## Bazmecc

I see you got code 0x124 as well, which I read is CPU related...I get that on my other comp with a Q6600 and EP35-DS3R, running Vista x64, and that's even with the stock CPU settings, and the temps load mid-high 40's max...it's random, but it eventually happens...

trying to figure out if I need to manually set the voltage to 1.3 (VID) or even higher...or maybe I already tried, can't remember, not much time to play around with it lately


----------



## 3volvedcombat

Im having a wierd problem with my freinds rig, i have resone to belive it can hit a high fsb for some apparent resone i might have 1 bad ep45-ud3p. Im overclocking a q9550, tried two diffrent kits of ddr2, and same problem. If i raise the voltage to 1.56volts i can get 3.7Ghz stable and 1.54volts on north bridge for 3.6Ghz stable but thats rediculas for 445-420 fsb.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3volvedcombat*


Im having a wierd problem with my freinds rig, i have resone to belive it can hit a high fsb for some apparent resone i might have 1 bad ep45-ud3p. Im overclocking a q9550, tried two diffrent kits of ddr2, and same problem. If i raise the voltage to 1.56volts i can get 3.7Ghz stable and 1.54volts on north bridge for 3.6Ghz stable but thats rediculas for 445-420 fsb.


What about VTT? Yes those volts are way to high. Are you sure your not missing something?
Fill out the MIT


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrazyLegs19* 
ah - I was hoping to find someone who'd experienced something like this before. I'll give the MCH some attention when I get home. thanks for the quick reply.

told you the guys in here knew their stuff m8


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


so does anybody know how the gskill ripjaws f2 1200 cas6 sticks works in these boards? only i cant find them on any "supported" lists, only i need some new ram and think these might be the ones as they are quite cheap for the speeds imo atm.


Don't think the supported list matters too much; esp when there is new gear coming constantly. Reviews from users are generally a better source imo.

I did remember reading something over at xs about them complaining about the voltages required to OC which was apparently way over the manufacturer's recommendations, but I can't find it now and it's an unlikely issue at 1200MHz stock.

I can't get the 1200 PI's from Newewgg, so may do the same. GL.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Just signed up for school. Last time I was in school was 94







Going to go into Computers.



So it is Computers. Seems an obvious choice and I'm guessing you'll be able to skip a few classes and still pick up distinctions. Good to see you back safe and well done; hope it goes well for you


----------



## CrazyLegs19

I hope you are all quite happy with yourselves - just two days ago I was thinking that my OC was sufficient, but after seeing all these kick-a$$ configurations I......must.......push.....further........must.... ...get....bigger.....numbers.

Of course, since this new found obsession is 100% your fault, you all will be responsible for helping me get things sorted out and stable. lol


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bazmecc*


I see you got code 0x124 as well, which I read is CPU related...I get that on my other comp with a Q6600 and EP35-DS3R, running Vista x64, and that's even with the stock CPU settings, and the temps load mid-high 40's max...it's random, but it eventually happens...

trying to figure out if I need to manually set the voltage to 1.3 (VID) or even higher...or maybe I already tried, can't remember, not much time to play around with it lately


Yeah, definitely cpu trouble. And it's become rather regular over this past week. WINDBUG says my fatal came from hardware, to be exact:
"FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: x64_0x124_GenuineIntel_Processor_Bus"

Something is failing because it's even partially corrupted my OS--the Event Viewer no longer works and a few of my .sys files are totally screwed. Has to be this cpu. Takes monster volts for even 3.8GHz so I'm wondering if I may have caused electromigration and ruined it.

Everything at stock/AUTO passed Blend over night, close to 10 hours. If my oc's are already begging for more volts, I've ruined the cpu. Oh well. Gives me a reason to start looking into a Q9550 like I've been wanting for a while. Or, maybe I'll just run stock for a bit and still get/volt mod that 5750 Vapor-X.

To Be Continued....


----------



## dennyb

@ Crashdummy

I don't think it is your CPU that is causing the problem. Its gotta be that avatar you are using. No rig can withstand that hair , bug eyes , and whiskey nose without begging for more volts. Just so you know


----------



## crashdummy35

Lol denny. Hey, the Beauty loves it....

I'm thinking of bumping the MCH but, with 1.22v for a 400 fsb I would think (and it has been up until recently) that that'd be more than enough.

I'll probably run this 7400 into the ground then _accidentally_ order a cheap 5200 along with my Vapor-X. Adele will definitely roll her eyes at me but, meh.

Hope things have been good over at Overclock Holler denny.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
Lol denny. Hey, the Beauty loves it....

I'm thinking of bumping the MCH but, with 1.22v for a 400 fsb I would think (and it has been up until recently) that that'd be more than enough.

I'll probably run this 7400 into the ground then _accidentally_ order a cheap 5200 along with my Vapor-X. Adele will definitely roll her eyes at me but, meh.

Hope things have been good over at Overclock Holler denny.

Try more MCH. It won't hurt anything. How old is the chip? If it has not been lapped intel will replace it. I can send you that E6300 while you wait. It overclock very well and it is sitting in a drawer rolling it's beady little eyes at me.

Tell Adele to let you pretend to be the boss. My wife does and we will complete 34 years next month.









Things are good here. Haven't done any benching in a while,just cruising @ 4.0. If you want the chip let me know. It will get you thru til you get your issue settled if you RMA


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@ Crashdummy

I don't think it is your CPU that is causing the problem. Its gotta be that avatar you are using. No rig can withstand that hair , bug eyes , and whiskey nose without begging for more volts. Just so you know

LMAO - that's why I don't have an avatar; bound to ruin my system


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Try more MCH. It won't hurt anything. How old is the chip? If it has not been lapped intel will replace it. I can send you that E6300 while you wait. It overclock very well and it is sitting in a drawer rolling it's beady little eyes at me.

*Tell Adele to let you pretend to be the boss.* My wife does and we will complete 34 years next month.









Things are good here. Haven't done any benching in a while,just cruising @ 4.0. If you want the chip let me know. It will get you thru til you get your issue settled if you RMA

That's funny. I'm sure she'll play along for a day or two.

*Congratulations to you and the misses. That's very cool. 34 years...wow.*

I've only had the chip since March. RMA is definitely in the cards for this dude--now I just have to find the heatsink it came with







. Adele throws evrything out when I'm not looking. She threw out my AMD clip for my old Vendetta I wanted to use on a little build for my sis in-law *sigh*.

Let me see the situation here and I may take you up on that offer...no oc'ing it though. Just something to keep me up and about--you know







.

@spEEdFreaK, yeah choose wisely, you see what happens when avatars run rampant on the internet.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
That's funny. I'm sure she'll play along for a day or two.

*Congratulations to you and the misses. That's very cool. 34 years...wow.*

I've only had the chip since March. RMA is definitely in the cards for this dude--now I just have to find the heatsink it came with







. Adele throws evrything out when I'm not looking. She threw out my AMD clip for my old Vendetta I wanted to use on a little build for my sis in-law *sigh*.

Let me see the situation here and I may take you up on that offer...no oc'ing it though. Just something to keep me up and about--you know







.

I have an unused intel hs that came with my 9650 if you need it


----------



## crashdummy35

I'm thinking I will. Let me poke around some more and if I don't find mine I'll shoot you a PM. Thanks bro.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyLegs19*


Thanks Grish. I'm now POSTing without issue using the settings you provided. It's so very nice to startup without the shame of that long beep of failure!

Quick question about the change to use 2.00D over 333/2.40B - why did you recommend that? I have a basic (but perhaps incorrect) understanding of the NB straps and thought that I'd be better off getting to 1066 frequency with the 2.40B instead of the 890 with the 2.00D.


Great, now let's see if you can get 24 hours stable Prime95 Large.

As for the straps, here is a chart we use.








Also, here is a good read comparing B and D strap with 400 and 500FSBs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyLegs19*


I hope you are all quite happy with yourselves - just two days ago I was thinking that my OC was sufficient, but after seeing all these kick-a$$ configurations I......must.......push.....further........must.... ...get....bigger.....numbers.

Of course, since this new found obsession is 100% your fault, you all will be responsible for helping me get things sorted out and stable. lol


Yeah... no, you are going to have to man up to your own addiction.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


"*FAILURE_BUCKET*_ID: x64_0x124_GenuineIntel_Processor_Bus"


lol x 10










*Failure Bucket Truck*


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


I'm thinking I will. Let me poke around some more and if I don't find mine I'll shoot you a PM. Thanks bro.


Check this out 
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ned-up-d0.html

bassplayer is a friend who RMAd a i7 and giga board. Shoot him a PM and he will fill you in


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*












What the--









How'd you get that pic of my rig grish?







I thought I was being slick saving a few bucks going 7400 instead of 8400, pfft. Shoulda just bought the E8400. Everything was fine though, was happily finding a new vmod victim gpu and *POOF* 
__________________________________________________ _______________

I found my hsf denny. I'll call tomorrow and ask Intel what the deal is.

I remember reading that thread where he got lucky with that DO. I'm going to let Adele call Intel and see what she can sweet talk out of them, lol.

Found a 3.0 GHz P4 in a drawer too, so looks like I'll be riding the short bus for a few days. I'm going to lap it and see what happens...maybe remove the ihs. Should be interesting. I have a Pentium D here somewhere....

__________________________________________________ ________________________________

@Dilyn, I have friends who refuse to spend money having things fixed. Jappo threw out an entire Dimension cause the drive failed. Wouldn't let me fix it--he bought a TouchSmart instead. So I got the old tower/monitor/printer. Mostly junk but, eventually I'll piece together a home server or kamikaze "ghetto" tech bench. You'd be surprised how quickly bits and pieces pile up. This is my first build and I already have about 5 extra fans in boxes.


----------



## Dilyn

I'm just amazed that you guys have all these parts just laying around and finding CPUs in your drawer, while I'm sitting over hear hording my dead hard drives and a 7.5GB IDE drive that I'll never use again.

Wow I'm poor and new to the game.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I'm just amazed that you guys have all these parts just laying around and finding CPUs in your drawer, while I'm sitting over hear hording my dead hard drives and a 7.5GB IDE drive that I'll never use again.

Wow I'm poor and new to the game.


Read your post and had to laugh. Looked at your Bio and see you are only 16. Lad, you are doing just fine. The only thing I had to play with @ 16 was a stiffy







.

You haven't been around long enough to aquire very much,but I'm bettin a young man with your smarts will do very well. Your generation is miles ahead of where mine was way back when. Don't let it bug you,it will come soon enough. You have something now that is irreplaceable---youth


----------



## SgtHop

Denny speaks the truth. You've started out on the path, all you need is some disposable income, and you'll be flying with the best of us. It's all a matter of time and, depending on who you ask, poor money management.


----------



## Dilyn

This is why I need a job


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


This is why I need a job










i use to save my extra money for Guy Toys like 4 Wheelers, Alcohol Drag Banshee's, Guns, Bows, Fast Cars etc etc ....

but it seems lately i have been stashing extra away for future computer projects. every time i get close to getting one built or having the funds something comes along. Kids school activities, " BILLS " and life.... or my server crashes and im buying new drives software etc etc.

so, you are young and like a few others have said you on for sure on the right track. get some extra spending funds and save, makes you appreciate what you have when you work your tail off to get it..


----------



## grishkathefool

I don't have many spare parts either, dead is dead.


----------



## NoGuru

I have quite a few spare parts, but I try to use them to upgrade friends and family's computers whenever possible. Just yesterday I added a 9500 GT and some ram and hard drive to a friends comp.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have quite a few spare parts, but I try to use them to upgrade friends and family's computers whenever possible. Just yesterday I added a 9500 GT and some ram and hard drive to a friends comp.


so your telling us that you are kind of like.............. " Santa ?"


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have quite a few spare parts, but I try to use them to upgrade friends and family's computers whenever possible. Just yesterday I added a 9500 GT and some ram and hard drive to a friends comp.


Same here, my leftover parts usually go to my roommate or parents.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


so your telling us that you are kind of like.............. " Santa ?"










Not like, I am. This is how I know what all the good little Overclockers want for Christmas.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Not like, I am. This is how I know what all the good little Overclockers want for Christmas.


So YOUR the one who's bringing me my CD drive and Reaper's. 
Can I like, get those in early by chance?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


So YOUR the one who's bringing me my CD drive and Reaper's. 
Can I like, get those in early by chance?










You have to get rid of those playboys under your bed first.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You have to get rid of those playboys under your bed first.










...
Actually, it's 2 PS/2 keyboards, a radio, a bigass blanket with a deer on it, a Creative Fatal1ty Gaming Headset box, and an empty mountain dew can.

All my Playboys are in my lighting fixture, behind the giant glass dome


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


...
Actually, it's 2 PS/2 keyboards, a radio, a bigass blanket with a deer on it, a Creative Fatal1ty Gaming Headset box, and an empty mountain dew can.

All my Playboys are in my lighting fixture, behind the giant glass dome










OK I'll check them out on Christmas eve when I drop of the ram and drive.


----------



## MADMAX22

Little bit of an issue. Been playing with my x3220 (q6600) B3 trying to get as much out of it as I can.

Updated to the f10e bios. The chip seems to do 3.3ghz pretty well with around 1.42vcore in windows. I ran prime smalls for about 20 hours and no errors at 3.34ghz. With running linpack the computer reboots at about 5 minutes or so. No error or anything just reboots.

Temps are around 62c prime and about 74c linpack (these are max temps on hottest core). Yeah its a hot chip but oh well. Now the temps dont bother me though and dont seem to play a factor in the testing at all as I have ran linpack with it hotter then that for 20 or 30 minutes without issue before.

I just think its odd it reboots, no error showing or anything. Seems allmost like something else is overheating or causing it. Any suggestions welcome. I can post more info if necessary.

EDIT: Well figured it out as best as I can. Seems to be the bios version. Flashed it back to f9c and plugged in exact same voltages and numbers. Passed linpack for more then 10min which it wouldnt do before. Guess the f10 bios's arent for the 65nm quads lol.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Little bit of an issue. Been playing with my x3220 (q6600) B3 trying to get as much out of it as I can.

Updated to the f10e bios. The chip seems to do 3.3ghz pretty well with around 1.42vcore in windows. I ran prime smalls for about 20 hours and no errors at 3.34ghz. With running linpack the computer reboots at about 5 minutes or so. No error or anything just reboots.

Temps are around 62c prime and about 74c linpack (these are max temps on hottest core). Yeah its a hot chip but oh well. Now the temps dont bother me though and dont seem to play a factor in the testing at all as I have ran linpack with it hotter then that for 20 or 30 minutes without issue before.

I just think its odd it reboots, no error showing or anything. Seems allmost like something else is overheating or causing it. Any suggestions welcome. I can post more info if necessary.

EDIT: Well figured it out as best as I can. Seems to be the bios version. Flashed it back to f9c and plugged in exact same voltages and numbers. Passed linpack for more then 10min which it wouldnt do before. Guess the f10 bios's arent for the 65nm quads lol.


F9 is by far the best IMO. But I am to lazy to go through the hassle of trying to switch back.

Happy Thanksgiving from NoGuru and his family.


----------



## marsey99

anybody else had any issues with my board and it crashing coming out of sleep mode in vista/win7?

happy hols to y'all over the pond too


----------



## dennyb

Happy T-day to the OCN/UD3 Family


----------



## Dilyn

Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## NoGuru

Enjoy eating pie


----------



## Dilyn

lolwut

Naughty Santa!!!


----------



## marsey99

i'd buy that for a dollar


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Happy T-day to the OCN/UD3 Family


Well said..... Happy Thanksgiving to Everyone !!!

Nice Pie NoGURU !!!


----------



## dennyb

More Pie being served


----------



## BradleyW

Happy Thanks giving day everyone. UD3P thread is the best because everyone is brilliant!


----------



## stasio

Happy Thanksgiving with new BIOS released!!!


----------



## kevindd992002

My computer suddenly have a problem when "sometimes" it gives me garbage letter display in startup (before Windows) but sometimes the screen is also screen.

Is this because of the video card already? I wasn't OC'ing my VC, what could be the problem?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
My computer suddenly have a problem when "sometimes" it gives me garbage letter display in startup (before Windows) but sometimes the screen is also screen.

Is this because of the video card already? I wasn't OC'ing my VC, what could be the problem?

I am sorry, but what do you mean by garbage letter display?
I understand your English is not that good.


----------



## kevindd992002

Sorry for the bad english. Well, to put it bluntly, it's garbage display. I recon that's a common term in computer erros in displays right?


----------



## Dilyn

Not unless you mean that it's displaying garbage cans.


----------



## kevindd992002

No, lol. I meant it displays a distorted screen.


----------



## OPaul

Is it possible that overclocking and adjusting my memory voltage could have destroyed my IDE port?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OPaul*


Is it possible that overclocking and adjusting my memory voltage could have destroyed my IDE port?


Possible but doubtful. What exactly is the problem?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Off Topic:

Instead of memory {which i need to further my overclock}, The wife needed and wanted a new monitor. So she get's the used Hanns-G HW191D and i ordered the Acer P235Hbmid for $149.99 w/Free Shipping...









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824009179


----------



## MADMAX22

Nice, I like acer monitors, them and my samsungs.

Quick voltage questions that I know has probably been drilled in several different areas.

1)CPU term on this board is it suppose to follow vcore, like say keep it within a certain range of what you set vcore too.

2)Termination voltage should be at stock settings before you adjust reference voltages then change the termination voltage back to what you want correct. Now correct me if Im wrong but

cpu term and cpu ref, and both mch reference voltages go hand in hand and the dram term and reference voltages go hand in hand.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Off Topic:

Instead of memory {which i need to further my overclock}, The wife needed and wanted a new monitor. So she get's the used Hanns-G HW191D and i ordered the Acer P235Hbmid for $149.99 w/Free Shipping...









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824009179


why not give your wife the new monitor?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


why not give your wife the new monitor?


LOL..... she uses the computer 20 min a day, i use " mine " 5 hrs a day. i mean, heck if it was that way then my son would be using our Samsung UN40B6000 only for his PS3 while we use the Old School Sony 36" Vega without HD for all our gatherings and viewing pleasures..

oh, plus i wear the pants !! LOL


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


LOL..... she uses the computer 20 min a day, i use " mine " 5 hrs a day. i mean, heck if it was that way then my son would be using our Samsung UN40B6000 only for his PS3 while we use the Old School Sony 36" Vega without HD for all our gatherings and viewing pleasures..

oh, plus i wear the pants !! LOL












This is how I will run my household


----------



## kimosabi

Does anybody else experience stupidly poor mic signals and plenty of noise when they hook up a mic to this board?

I've been trying to sort out my mic issues for a couple of days now and the solution was to install a soundcard to be able to use a mic. Speakers have always been fine but mic was a PITA.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
LOL..... she uses the computer 20 min a day, i use " mine " 5 hrs a day. i mean, heck if it was that way then my son would be using our Samsung UN40B6000 only for his PS3 while we use the Old School Sony 36" Vega without HD for all our gatherings and viewing pleasures..

oh, plus i wear the pants !! LOL

but it would have been a nice gesture to your wife. I'm sure it wouldn't have gone unnoticed.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Does anybody else experience stupidly poor mic signals and plenty of noise when they hook up a mic to this board?

I've been trying to sort out my mic issues for a couple of days now and the solution was to install a soundcard to be able to use a mic. Speakers have always been fine but mic was a PITA.

i hook my GameCom 777's up to a USB Hub and use the Dolby Surround Sound Card. i did hook up the 3.5mm jacks to the front panel audio on my CM690 when i first got the machine running at it all seemed ok to me.

Quote:

but it would have been a nice gesture to your wife. I'm sure it wouldn't have gone unnoticed.
you are right, it would have been a good gesture, but she has listened to me for 2 yrs now saying how i wanted a larger screen for gaming and at this price, she was happy, because there is $$$ left over for " HER "...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Does anybody else experience stupidly poor mic signals and plenty of noise when they hook up a mic to this board?

I've been trying to sort out my mic issues for a couple of days now and the solution was to install a soundcard to be able to use a mic. Speakers have always been fine but mic was a PITA.


Only in Ubuntu.

My mic (Creative Fatal1ty Gaming Headset) works just fine. So does my Logitech 9000 Pro Web Cam's mic, but that's USB









Front panel doesn't work for some reason, but I don't really care about that.

Linux just doesn't seem to like the onboard's mic jack. Or at least, Vent through WINE doesn't. 
Getting a sound card soon enough though, so hopefully that'll fix it up good


----------



## grishkathefool

No problems with sound quality for me.

As for the pants, I wear them too, hen she lets me.


----------



## 3volvedcombat

Here is the highest fsb i reached so far on my q9550 and ep45-Ud3p motherboard.









Here is my 24/7 overclock 





























4.0Ghz at only 10Mv more then VID of the chip itself.


----------



## Dilyn

How do you guys feel about changing the screen that appears when you boot up the computer?

You know. Where it displays that big huge picture detailing the motherboard and whatnot.
*Sorta like this?*









Yay or nay? 
Or an IDC WHAT YOU DO WITH IT


----------



## kimosabi

^^I have it disabled. I like to see what's going on when it POSTs.

Ok, so my mobo stuggles with interference or w/e. It sounded like some motor-noise in the background when I played a recording so that might be the answer. Anywhoo, soundcard solved it.







Thanks guys.


----------



## SgtHop

Alright guys. I've only had my UD3P for a couplefew months, but it's been retired to my backup rig, along with my 9650. It was replaced by its direct successor, though, the EX58-UD4P. I seem to have a problem though, my UD3P won't boot in this machine. I've reseated everything at least twice, and BIOS was reset. There was only one thing that I found that may have cause the problem, my PSU for that rig only has a 4 pin CPU connector. It's run quads before that had 8 pin connectors, but could that be my problem?


----------



## stasio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


How do you guys feel about changing the screen that appears when you boot up the computer?

You know. Where it displays that big huge picture detailing the motherboard and whatnot.

Yay or nay? 
Or an IDC WHAT YOU DO WITH IT










Yeah,before on my UD3P,I have from EX58 and P55,until I change mobo to P55-UD6.
Here you have all BIOS LOGO Screen(even latest X58A-UD7):
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/late...y-tools-30530/


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Alright guys. I've only had my UD3P for a couplefew months, but it's been retired to my backup rig, along with my 9650. It was replaced by its direct successor, though, the EX58-UD4P. I seem to have a problem though, my UD3P won't boot in this machine. I've reseated everything at least twice, and BIOS was reset. There was only one thing that I found that may have cause the problem, my PSU for that rig only has a 4 pin CPU connector. It's run quads before that had 8 pin connectors, but could that be my problem?

That is defiantly the problem.

I have the LOGO splash screen disabled.


----------



## Dilyn

Apparently you can only use 8-bit colors with the bmp?
Photoshop will only save down to 16-bit for me









And why do you guys have it disabled?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Apparently you can only use 8-bit colors with the bmp? 
Photoshop will only save down to 16-bit for me









And why do you guys have it disabled?


I disable it so I can read the information that is displayed instead of the LOGO.


----------



## SgtHop

Hurr. Alright then, thanks. Guess it's time for a new PSU.


----------



## stasio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Apparently you can only use 8-bit colors with the bmp? 
Photoshop will only save down to 16-bit for me









And why do you guys have it disabled?


To change LOGO with Face Wizard,must be 640x480 pixels and 8-bit bmp(size 301 kB).
As posted link earlier,there is original BIOS LOGO Screen(extract from BIOS),which I tested and uploaded.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


To change LOGO with Face Wizard,must be 640x480 pixels and 8-bit bmp(size 301 kB).
As posted link earlier,there is original BIOS LOGO Screen(extract from BIOS),which I tested and uploaded.


I know what they need to be









They just won't save to 8-bit bmp in PhotoShop.


----------



## stasio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I know what they need to be









They just won't save to 8-bit bmp in PhotoShop.


IrfanView


----------



## lowkickqop

Hey guy's my plastic piece broke that holds my battery in. I taped the battery back in until I RMA it. I noticed it botted fine without the battery. Is it okay to run it without the battery in. What will happen if I do?


----------



## lowkickqop

Edit.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


Hey guy's my plastic piece broke that holds my battery in. I taped the battery back in until I RMA it. I noticed it botted fine without the battery. Is it okay to run it without the battery in. What will happen if I do?


Yes it will be fine but you my loose your OC and little things like the Time, but if you got the battery taped in that should be fine.


----------



## lowkickqop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yes it will be fine but you my loose your OC and little things like the Time, but if you got the battery taped in that should be fine.

Well after a little bit of overclocking, nothing above 1.39 in bios it fails to start and tells me that there is some hardware related issue. It will begin to boot into windows but thenh makes a click noise and reboots automatically. I tried taping it in and leaving it out and even holding it in while i try to boot it. It also gives me a menu which I have to choose to repair or start wwindows automatcially and i went to start windows reguluarly and it brought me to a screen where it went through sectors. It does this everytime I try to boot. Is it my motherboard or is it my chip? Because I think the motherboard needs a battery in to keep its charge and i dont think it's making very good contact. That's why it's not booting into windows. I'm not sure though. Does that sound like something the motherboard will do if the battery is left out of it and uncharged?

I get error code 0x0000034


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lowkickqop* 
Well after a little bit of overclocking, nothing above 1.39 in bios it fails to start and tells me that there is some hardware related issue. It will begin to boot into windows but thenh makes a click noise and reboots automatically. I tried taping it in and leaving it out and even holding it in while i try to boot it. It also gives me a menu which I have to choose to repair or start wwindows automatcially and i went to start windows reguluarly and it brought me to a screen where it went through sectors. It does this everytime I try to boot. Is it my motherboard or is it my chip? Because I think the motherboard needs a battery in to keep its charge and i dont think it's making very good contact. That's why it's not booting into windows. I'm not sure though. Does that sound like something the motherboard will do if the battery is left out of it and uncharged?

I get error code 0x0000034

Windows is corrupted and needs a repair or reinstall. Don't bother trying to OC because I don't think the settings will stay without the battery.
What happened to taping it in? That should work just fine.


----------



## OPaul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OPaul*


Is it possible that overclocking and adjusting my memory voltage could have destroyed my IDE port?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Possible but doubtful. What exactly is the problem?


My DVD drive gets detected by Windows fine, but it won't read any DVDs. It's not a Windows problem because I can't boot off a bootable DVD at startup either. And the drive itself is fine because it reads without any issues on another system.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OPaul*


My DVD drive gets detected by Windows fine, but it won't read any DVDs. It's not a Windows problem because I can't boot off a bootable DVD at startup either. And the drive itself is fine because it reads without any issues on another system.


You might want to check the device manager to see if the drivers are there or if you have a yellow fault mark on the DVD drive. Possibly disconnect cable and reconnect in another port


----------



## OPaul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OPaul*


Is it possible that overclocking and adjusting my memory voltage could have destroyed my IDE port?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


You might want to check the device manager to see if the drivers are there or if you have a yellow fault mark on the DVD drive. Possibly disconnect cable and reconnect in another port


Like I said, it's not a Windows issue. Windows picks the drive up correctly. It's a UD3R, so only 1 IDE port.


----------



## grishkathefool

As for your original question, 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *OPaul*

Is it possible that overclocking and adjusting my memory voltage could have destroyed my IDE port?


no I don't think it is. If you bumped your PCI voltage well over tolerance, then I would say you killed your IDE port. But just changing your timings and CPU/MCH related voltages some shouldn't have affected your IDE port.

Do you have an old IDE Optical drive laying around that you can pop in and see if it is recognized in BIOS?

What settings are you using in Integrated Peripherals? You should have Onboard SATA/IDE Device Enabled and Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode set to IDE. Also, at the bottom of the list, Onboard Parallel Port should read 378/IRQ7 and Parallel Port Mode should read SPP.


----------



## Dilyn

It's possible that the drive could just suck.

I've got two drives sitting next to me that have the exact same issue mate.


----------



## lowkickqop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Windows is corrupted and needs a repair or reinstall. Don't bother trying to OC because I don't think the settings will stay without the battery.
What happened to taping it in? That should work just fine.

I plugged in another hard drive and it tells me BOOT MGR is misssing. That was with the windows cd in the hard drive. and trying to boot off of it. How can I fix it?


----------



## grishkathefool

I had a problem with that too but for the life of me I can't remember what I did to fix it. I think that I googled it and then followed some instructions, to no avail. Then I discovered that I hadn't plugged in the molex connector good enough, lol.


----------



## lowkickqop

Would gigabyte express recovery work? Or is that for something else.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lowkickqop* 
Would gigabyte express recovery work? Or is that for something else.

That's is something else. Try reinstalling the MOBO drivers.


----------



## stasio

Revised GA-EP45-UD3P - BIOS F10j
released 01.Dec 09


----------



## SlyFox

Just got everything up an running. Its pretty late, I'll update the bios and start overclocking tomorrow. Can't wait







.


----------



## OPaul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


As for your original question, no I don't think it is. If you bumped your PCI voltage well over tolerance, then I would say you killed your IDE port. But just changing your timings and CPU/MCH related voltages some shouldn't have affected your IDE port.

Do you have an old IDE Optical drive laying around that you can pop in and see if it is recognized in BIOS?

What settings are you using in Integrated Peripherals? You should have Onboard SATA/IDE Device Enabled and Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode set to IDE. Also, at the bottom of the list, Onboard Parallel Port should read 378/IRQ7 and Parallel Port Mode should read SPP.


Yea, I never touched the volts to the PCI slots.
I hooked up another CD Drive and had the same issue, but oddly enough when I attached an IDE hard drive it works fine. The CD drives do get picked up in BIOS correctly. They just don't read the CDs in them, so I don't get an option to boot off them.

Settings in BIOS are as you said.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


It's possible that the drive could just suck.

I've got two drives sitting next to me that have the exact same issue mate.


huh? Drive works fine on another system.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stasio* 
Revised GA-EP45-UD3P - BIOS F10j
released 01.Dec 09

Stasio do you know what will be changed?


----------



## marsey99

gb site just says beta.... thats helpful









im stuck at 515fsb anybody any ideas?

cant recall my bios off top of my head but most of it has been increased









will post it after or tomoz when i can.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


gb site just says beta.... thats helpful









im stuck at 515fsb anybody any ideas?

cant recall my bios off top of my head but most of it has been increased









will post it after or tomoz when i can.


Yeah, got to look at your specs to help


----------



## Burn

Has any new info emerged in regard to the new BIOS?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*


Has any new info emerged in regard to the new BIOS?


I haven't herd anything yet. How about LLC is that going to happen or no go.


----------



## Burn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I haven't herd anything yet. How about LLC is that going to happen or no go.


It will, but most likely will not happen until winter break :\\


----------



## marsey99

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/

new bios for ud3r too if your interested/having issues.

some info on last pages about the ud3p i think, not sure tbh but it might be


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OPaul*


Yea, I never touched the volts to the PCI slots.
I hooked up another CD Drive and had the same issue, but oddly enough when I attached an IDE hard drive it works fine. The CD drives do get picked up in BIOS correctly. They just don't read the CDs in them, so I don't get an option to boot off them.

Settings in BIOS are as you said.

huh? Drive works fine on another system.


Ok, so the IDE port works as far as reading and writing to an HDD but won't read or recognize an optical drive. Is the optical drive you are using old? Does Windows see it? Are the drivers current? Are there any physical defects? Do we know that it works? I am sure that it is something that you retained from a previous build and that it _did_ work, but for some reason it now doesn't.

In the BIOS is the Is CDRom one of the selections for Boot order? I usually put it third. Also, I know that on the list you choose from it isn't as simple as picking CDRom, but that you have to scroll down the list some...

I am just racking my brain trying to figure what could be wrong.

Oh, also, go to your USER CP and fill in your System Specs (Edit System). You will find the link for that about half way down the page on the left. It might help us to know what exactly you have, especially the Optical and your OS.


----------



## grishkathefool

Any luck, lowkick?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*

I had a problem with that too but for the life of me I can't remember what I did to fix it. I think that I googled it and then followed some instructions, to no avail. Then I discovered that I hadn't plugged in the molex connector good enough, lol.


I think I remember now that it was when I was messing with RAID configurations and changing ports around a bunch. I think that I ended up putting my Boot Drive in a higher Port than my Optical or some such and that when I rearranged the Ports things turned out alright. That is, of course, after hours of googling and then Using the Windows DvD to make repairs et al.


----------



## lowkickqop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lowkickqop* 
I plugged in another hard drive and it tells me BOOT MGR is misssing. That was with the windows cd in the hard drive. and trying to boot off of it. How can I fix it?

I fixed it by re-intsalling. The battery is not even plugged in and I am not losing my overclocks. I think the battery just keeps the overclock in case you unplug your computer. Am I right?


----------



## Dilyn

The battery is used to keep BIOS settings for when the computer is off.


----------



## lowkickqop

I can turn my computer off and it keeps my settings. it's just when I unplug it that I lose my settings.


----------



## marsey99

Code:


Code:


***************************************
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.0) - F11
***************************************
*****************q9550*****************
***************************************
....MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.).... 
***************************************
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: [Turbo]
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: [8X]
x Fine CPU Clock Ratio................: +0.5
CPU Frequency ........................: 4.25GHz

********** Clock Chip Control *********
*****  Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: [Enabled]
x CPU Host Frequency(Mhz).............: [500]
PCI Express Frequency(Mhz)............: [100]
C.I.A.2...............................: [Disabled]

***** Advanced Clock Control..........: [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Drive.......................: [1000mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: [1000mV]
CPU Clock Skew........................: [  0ps]
MCH Clock Skew........................: [  100ps]

****** DRAM Performance Control *******
Performance Enhance...................: [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.)........: [Disabled] (N/A)
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier......(SPD)...: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency(Mhz)...........800...: [1000]
DRAM Timing Selectable........(SPD)...: [Manual]
***** Standard Timing Control
x CAS Latency Time................5...: [ 5]
x tRCD ...........................5...: [ 5]
x tRP.............................5...: [ 5]
x tRAS...........................15...: [15]

***** Advanced Timing Control.........: [Press Enter]

x tRRD............................3...: [Auto]
x tWTR............................3...: [Auto]
x tWR.............................6...: [Auto]
x tRFC...........................46...: [55]
x tRTP............................3...: [Auto]
x Command Rate (CMD) .............0...: [Auto]

***** Channel A Timing Settings.......: [Press Enter]

x Static tRead Value..............7...: [9]
x tRD Phase0 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase1 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase3 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x Trd2rd(Different Rank)..........8...: [Auto]
x Twr2wr(Different Rank)..........8...: [Auto]
x Twr2rd(Different Rank)..........7...: [Auto]
x Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..........9...: [Auto]
x DIMM1 Clock Skew Control (ps).......: [Auto]
x DIMM2 Clock Skew Control (ps).......: [Auto]
x DDR Write Training..................: [Auto]

***** Channel A Driving Settings......: [Press Enter]

x Driving Strength Profile............: [Auto]
x Data Driving Pull-Up Level..........: [Auto]
x Cmd Driving Pull-Up level...........: [Auto]
x Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level..........: [Auto]
x Clk Driving Pull-Up Level...........: [Auto]
x Data Driving Pull-Down Level........: [Auto]
x Cmd Driving Pull-Down level.........: [Auto]
x Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level........: [Auto]
x Clk Driving Pull-Down Level.........: [Auto]

***** Channel B Timing Settings.......: [Press Enter]

x Static tRead Value..............7...: [9]
x tRD Phase0 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase1 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase3 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x Trd2rd(Different Rank)..........8...: [Auto]
x Twr2wr(Different Rank)..........8...: [Auto]
x Twr2rd(Different Rank)..........7...: [Auto]
x Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..........9...: [Auto]
x DIMM1 Clock Skew Control.....(ps)...: [Auto]
x DIMM2 Clock Skew Control.....(ps)...: [Auto]
x DDR Write Training..................: [Auto]

***** Channel B Driving Settings......: [Press Enter]

x Driving Strength Profile............: [Auto]
x Data Driving Pull-Up Level..........: [Auto]
x Cmd Driving Pull-Up level...........: [Auto]
x Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level..........: [Auto]
x Clk Driving Pull-Up Level...........: [Auto]
x Data Driving Pull-Down Level........: [Auto]
x Cmd Driving Pull-Down level.........: [Auto]
x Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level........: [Auto]
x Clk Driving Pull-Down Level.........: [Auto]

***** Motherboard Voltage Control *****
Voltage Types..........Normal...........Current
-----------------------------------------------------
*** CPU *******************************
Load-Line Calibration.................: [Disabled]
CPU Vcore..............1.28750V.......: [1.40625v]
CPU Termination........1.200V.........: [1.34v]
CPU PLL................1.500V.........: [1.57]
CPU Reference..........0.760V.........: [0.888]
*** MCH/ICH ***************************
MCH Core...............1.100V.........: [1.4]
MCH Reference..........0.760V.........: [0.928]
MCH/DRAM Reference.....0.900V.........: [Normal]
ICH I/O................1.500V.........: [1.57]
ICH Core...............1.100V.........: [Normal]
*** DRAM ******************************
DRAM Voltage...........1.800V.........: [1.9V]
DRAM Termination.......0.900V.........: [Normal]
Channel A Reference....0.900V.........: [Normal]
Channel B Reference....0.900V.........: [Normal]

******* Advanced BIOS Features ********
Hard Disk Boot Priority...............: [Press Enter]
First Boot Device.....................: [Hard Disk]
Second Boot Device....................: [Disabled]
Third Boot Device.....................: [Disabled]
Password Check........................: [Setup]
HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability.............: [Enabled]
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect.............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...............: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support..................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.....................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology.............: [Disabled]
Delay For HDD (Secs)..................: [ 0]
Full Screen LOGO Show.................: [Disabled]
Init Display First....................: [PEG]

******* Integrated Peripherals ********
USB Keyboard Function.................: [Enabled]
USB Mouse Function....................: [Enabled]
USB Storage Function..................: [Enabled]

those settings work fine upto 514 fsb but no matter what i tried i cannot get it to load @515. it posts but will either lock or bsod during windoz loading bar.


----------



## NoGuru

***** Motherboard Voltage Control *****
Voltage Types..........Normal...........Current
-----------------------------------------------------
*** CPU *******************************
Load-Line Calibration.................: [Disabled]....Enable
CPU Vcore..............1.28750V.......: [1.40625v]
CPU Termination........1.200V.........: [1.34v].......1.38
CPU PLL................1.500V.........: [1.57]
CPU Reference..........0.760V.........: [0.888]
*** MCH/ICH ***************************
MCH Core...............1.100V.........: [1.4].....May have to go up to 1.55
MCH Reference..........0.760V.........: [0.928]
MCH/DRAM Reference.....0.900V.........: [Normal]
ICH I/O................1.500V.........: [1.57]
ICH Core...............1.100V.........: [Normal]
*** DRAM ******************************
DRAM Voltage...........1.800V.........: [1.9V]
DRAM Termination.......0.900V.........: [Normal]
Channel A Reference....0.900V.........: [Normal]
Channel B Reference....0.900V.........: [Normal]

Of coarse those are just random numbers so you will need to find the happy spot.
But don't be afraid to crank the MCH up a bit.


----------



## marsey99

will try that l8a ty.

how high would you go with volts for the mch before it needs cooling?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
will try that l8a ty.

how high would you go with volts for the mch before it needs cooling?

If you still have the blue Gigabyte plate on 1.55 if the plate is off and you have a fan blowing on it 1.6
I also recommend pulling the stock heat sink off and replacing the TIM.


----------



## marsey99

i will be doing that next time i do i rebuild, but that will be after xmas now, thinking about adding some more fans, maybe a 120mm 4k rpm one for in my cpu heatsink and add 2 more to my case.

as it is i just wanted to make sure it was all working fine after rma, now i know it is i can start to play









i have changed my mind about getting some ram now too, decided to get some 500gb samsung f3 drives instead and build a new array as these old spinpoints are starting to show their age now.

but i need a new gpu too







as my 88gts cant keep up @19/12 and i cant make my mind wether to get a 4890 or wait for fermi???

ty again


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


i will be doing that next time i do i rebuild, but that will be after xmas now, thinking about adding some more fans, maybe a 120mm 4k rpm one for in my cpu heatsink and add 2 more to my case.

as it is i just wanted to make sure it was all working fine after rma, now i know it is i can start to play









i have changed my mind about getting some ram now too, decided to get some 500gb samsung f3 drives instead and build a new array as these old spinpoints are starting to show their age now.

but i need a new gpu too







as my 88gts cant keep up @19/12 and i cant make my mind wether to get a 4890 or wait for fermi???

ty again










If you get a high CFM fan like a "Delta" you will need a fan controller to adjust the speed. The MOBO will not support the uber high CFM fans. The controller in my system sig is very good @ 45w/ channel and costs $35
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24896


----------



## Cyberbot

Wth.. I was thinking of getting this mobo for x-mas but I can't seem to find it anywhere in Denmark...







Is it being discontinued or what?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyberbot*


Wth.. I was thinking of getting this mobo for x-mas but I can't seem to find it anywhere in Denmark...







Is it being discontinued or what?


Nope. It's just extremely hard to find outside the US









NewEgg has all kinds of them. Sell like crazy though.


----------



## marsey99

yea, i had to get mine off ebay from a guy in sweden m8, and then rma it the feker but its all good it works great now











NG you really are a gene arse m8









thing is im stuck again, this time @520 but i think its vcore now more than anything. your settings got me to 517, i tried a few things and cpu and mch skews worked with 50ps more on each getting me another 3fsb but thats cracked 4.4ghz







i will have 4.5ghz i will i will









might leave it now tho till i have chance to reseat the nb heatsink and slap a fan on it, im thinking 80mm and zip ties.

@dennyb

i already have one m8, i need it having 6 fans in my case







but thanks for the info


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Nice, I like acer monitors, them and my samsungs.

Quick voltage questions that I know has probably been drilled in several different areas.

1)CPU term on this board is it suppose to follow vcore, like say keep it within a certain range of what you set vcore too.

2)Termination voltage should be at stock settings before you adjust reference voltages then change the termination voltage back to what you want correct. Now correct me if Im wrong but

cpu term and cpu ref, and both mch reference voltages go hand in hand and the dram term and reference voltages go hand in hand.


Hey guys just wanted to bumb this question/statement again. I just wanna make sure Im on the right track.

Also another thing, how accurate is uguru on voltage displays?


----------



## Dilyn

CPU Term is supposed to be like, .03-.04v lower than the CPU vcore. Or am I thinking of the wrong one 

Dunno about the next question though.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Hey guys just wanted to bumb this question/statement again. I just wanna make sure Im on the right track.

Also another thing, how accurate is uguru on voltage displays?


Q1 Yes they normally go hand in hand but can vary a little.

Q2 That is a good way to set them but the best way is to try them one at a time.


----------



## grishkathefool

MCH and CPU Ref Adjustments


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

got a video card question...
with this EP45-UD3P i have i am running the older 8800GTS 640MB card with an ARCTIC COOLING ACCEL X8800 Fluid Dynamic VGA Cooler and this new Acer P235H 23in 1080p screen. while doing most anything the card works well, while gaming the card works well. i was considering updating the card to a SAPPHIRE 100283L Radeon HD 5770 (Juniper XT). and while doing this upgrade will i see a major jump with doing crossfire on this board even tho it is only 8x and 8x or should i just do 1 HD5770 or do one HD5850? the 5870 and 5970 are kind of out of my range of funds... so your input would be helpful

Thanks


----------



## Dilyn

I believe two 5770s are equal to, if not greater than, a single 5850, when Crossfired. Although that might be with x16-x16 on both cards.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I believe two 5770s are equal to, if not greater than, a single 5850, when Crossfired. Although that might be with x16-x16 on both cards.

well after reading all the tests and posts i could find on the 5770's i know a little about them, i figure 8x is fast enough for 2 - 5770's and bang for the buck (since most all the big ATI cards are not available).. im just wondering on this board does crossfire work well and would i see a major improvement by doing crossfire on this board... if im not going to see a huge gain by doing crossfire on this board i will wait till the 5850's or even the 5870's are readily available and do 1 of those.


----------



## marsey99

it was my understanding they should be close at lower volts but the gap widens as you up the vcore.

so around 1.2vcore the term was about 1.18 but around 1.4vcore it would widen to about a .06v gap but after a guru (you know who you are







) in here told me i was wrong i closed the gap to about .02v again and it stabalised me above 4ghz so...









shows what i knew


----------



## dennyb

_For what it is worth, here are my views on voltage adjustments for V-core ,Term and MCH_

_When going for high clocks there is a "relationship" between V-core and CPU Term that should be maintained for the sake of stability. At a clock of say 3.6 the voltage difference between V-core and Term should be about 0.02v lower for Term. At 4.0 that difference grows to about 0.03v,as you will be raising the V-core the higher you go, but the Term does not get raised an eaual amount. If raised equally you would eventually be too high on Term for safety. _

_Continuing on, lets say you have moved up to 4.1Ghz testing. You will most likely need a pretty good V-core increase. I won't attempt to plug in a # for your chip. But let's say for instance you need 1.375v-core for whatever speed you are trying to stableize. Your Term should then be somewhere between .030v and .040v lower that V-core voltage. The 1.340v would be a good choice._

_The voltage ratio between Core and Term is necessary for a stable clock. It is necessary to note that as you attain higher clocks, that voltage ratio *usually* widens just a bit._

_Now for MCH---once you pass 400 FSB your chip needs more MCH for the RAM portion of the overclock to communicate properly with the CPU. The MCH between 400FSB and 500 FSB is generally from 1.24 to 1.32. I don't think you will ever need to exceed 1.32/1.34v in MCH_

_I select "normal" over "auto" if not plugging in a # for everything else_


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


well after reading all the tests and posts i could find on the 5770's i know a little about them, i figure 8x is fast enough for 2 - 5770's and bang for the buck (since most all the big ATI cards are not available).. im just wondering on this board does crossfire work well and would i see a major improvement by doing crossfire on this board... if im not going to see a huge gain by doing crossfire on this board i will wait till the 5850's or even the 5870's are readily available and do 1 of those.


You would be better off posting in the graphics card section. Just for the fact that there are guys who keep up on the cards and know there stuff good.
Just want you to get the best you can.
Oh yeah and just got my copy of COD WaW so I'll be on soon. Any Patch's I need to install?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You would be better off posting in the graphics card section. Just for the fact that there are guys who keep up on the cards and know there stuff good.
Just want you to get the best you can.
Oh yeah and just got my copy of COD WaW so I'll be on soon.* Any Patch's I need to install*?


Only 7 of them! About 3.5GB









Edit.
One of the patches when it's downloaded looks corrupt, but if you give it the .exe extension it works


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You would be better off posting in the graphics card section. Just for the fact that there are guys who keep up on the cards and know there stuff good.
Just want you to get the best you can.
Oh yeah and just got my copy of COD WaW so I'll be on soon. Any Patch's I need to install?


World At War PC Patches - 1.1 to 1.7
http://www.callofduty.com/supplies/pc-updates

i still need 1.7 since i haven't played WAW since MW2 came out, so start downloading them soon....


----------



## NoGuru

Do I need to do them all or can I just jump to say 1.7?


----------



## ACHILEE5

All of them mate









To play online that is!

For ages, I just used the first patch


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


All of them mate









To play online that is!

For ages, I just used the first patch










Oh dear loard









I can't seem to get them to work.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


well after reading all the tests and posts i could find on the 5770's i know a little about them, i figure 8x is fast enough for 2 - 5770's and bang for the buck (since most all the big ATI cards are not available).. im just wondering on this board does crossfire work well and would i see a major improvement by doing crossfire on this board... if im not going to see a huge gain by doing crossfire on this board i will wait till the 5850's or even the 5870's are readily available and do 1 of those.


If anything, your CPU will be the bottle neck against 2 5770s. x8/x8 will push more than your CPU's throughput. Shoot, I bet a q9750 would be the bottleneck against s 5770s at x8/x8.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Oh dear loard









I can't seem to get them to work.


Hmmm, having a problem with a CoD patch.... imagine that


----------



## Nelson2011

Hey guys i got my two 750gb black and want to set them up in raid 0 but i dont want to lose my current installation and copy it the two 750gb in raid 0


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Oh dear loard









I can't seem to get them to work.

What's happening dude









If they look like "white paper" go properties and add .exe


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
What's happening dude









If they look like "white paper" go properties and add .exe

Ok I'll give it a try. Might wait though, I want to reinstall OS soon.
I shall try just one.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Ok I'll give it a try. Might wait though, I want to reinstall OS soon.
I shall try just one.










If you do the testing now. Then when you do the fresh install, you can do it right!

I used the "GamersHell" Download Mirror for all mine


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


If you do the testing now. Then when you do the fresh install, you can do it right!

I used the "GamersHell" Download Mirror for all mine










My files have an exe and still no avail.
I can do many things, but install a patch......


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


My files have an exe and still no avail.
I can do many things, but install a patch......










ya, i use Gamers Hell as well most of the time. but i have all the files already and yes they are .exe files.
you need all of them too...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
My files have an exe and still no avail.
I can do many things, but install a patch......









What message is it giving you?

Are your patches like these? Size wise I mean


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
What message is it giving you?

Are your patches like these? Size wise I mean


















Yes the sizes are the same. When I run the setup wizard it says "error reading setup initialization file"


----------



## Dilyn

Download must be corrupt then.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

did you install and update Punkbuster?
http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php

what is your current DirectX Version?

and are you on " Dial Up " ??


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


did you install and update Punkbuster?
http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php

what is your current DirectX Version?

and are you on " Dial Up " ??


Yes I have Punkbuster.
DirectX should be up to date.
lol no I have cable.

Edit: I think my OS is corrupted.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

maybe get files directly from me or ACHILEE5 so they won't be corrupted? not sure exactly, never saw that error before when someone installed the game


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


maybe get files directly from me or ACHILEE5 so they won't be corrupted? not sure exactly, never saw that error before when someone installed the game


Do you think they will fit on a 4G flash drive? If so I will send it or drop it off to you.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Do you think they will fit on a 4G flash drive? If so I will send it or drop it off to you.


all current patches are 3.59GB so ya on a 4GB flash drive. i see a road trip to F.Hills in your future.... LOL


----------



## wolfrifle16

Hmm...Thinking about purchasing this board for a future customer build.
Will high profile RAMs on this board have issues with a megahalem?


----------



## marsey99

so what voltages would you guys consider too high?


----------



## Sleazebagger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Here are Jor3IBR's settings with a Q9650 using air ( Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer)
on this board.

He also set a world record with the board and a Q9650 (link on front page)

These setting can also be applied to a Q9550 as well.

1.376vcore, 1.400vtt, 1.57pll, 1.40vnb, 1.20vsb

RAM used was the Gskill 2x2 GB Pi 9600 series

******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P******

Q9650 489 X 9 4401MHz

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ] 
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0 ] 
CPU Frequency 4.35GHz...........................[ 489 x 9 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 489 ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333MHz ] 
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40 ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1174 ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ] 
tRCD............................................[ 5 ] 
tRP.............................................[ 5 ] 
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ Auto ] 
tWTR............................................[ Auto ] 
tWR.............................................[ Auto ] 
tRFC............................................[ 52 ] 
tRTP............................................[ Auto ] 
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 7 ] ................[ 8 ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 7 ] ................[ Auto ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1333 ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 6 ] ................[ 8 ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 7 ] ................[ Auto ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1333 ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore [ 1.23750 ]...................[ 1.41250 ] 
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.40 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.570 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.766 ]...................[ 0.871 OR 0.886 ]

MCH Core [1.1 ]...................[ 1.400 ] 
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ 0.926 ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ 1.150 ] 
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ 1.570 ] 
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ 1.200 ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.300 ] 
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ 1.150 ] 
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ 1.150 ] 
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ 1.150 ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

CPU Multithreading..............................[ Disabled ] 
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ] 
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ] 
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ] 
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


Im using the same set-up, however I havent worked my way up this far.

I see he has this ram WAY up there. its rated for 1.9 and hes at 2.3


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


all current patches are 3.59GB so ya on a 4GB flash drive. i see a road trip to F.Hills in your future.... LOL


Could you not put them onto a DVD, and post them









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolfrifle16*


Hmm...Thinking about purchasing this board for a future customer build.
Will high profile RAMs on this board have issues with a megahalem?


I would say you should be OK, as I use "High Profile Ram" too








Although my board is the "R" version!


----------



## marsey99

i think i might need to use the red slots if i wanted to put my dominaters in mine with this ifx14, but im not 100% on that.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
all current patches are 3.59GB so ya on a 4GB flash drive. i see a road trip to F.Hills in your future.... LOL

Ok got to get the flash back from a friend that needed a patch for Battlefield 2142 lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolfrifle16* 
Hmm...Thinking about purchasing this board for a future customer build.
Will high profile RAMs on this board have issues with a megahalem?

It will come close but I think you should be fine. These boards are becoming hard to come by so good luck.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
so what voltages would you guys consider too high?

If the board won't go any higher, that may be too high









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Could you not put them onto a DVD, and post them









He is only 20 minutes from me.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Hey guys i got my two 750gb black and want to set them up in raid 0 but i dont want to lose my current installation and copy it the two 750gb in raid 0


Acronis True Image, free trial period lets you Clone an entire drive. So set up your RAID, format it, then use TI to Clone your primary drive to the RAID.


----------



## Dilyn

So I just got my sound card (Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic) today.

I wanna get it installed NAOW!









So I need to uninstall the Realtek HD onboard drivers. I know that much. How do I disable the onboard sound though? Or is that unecessary after the drivers are uninstalled


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
So I just got my sound card (Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic) today.

I wanna get it installed NAOW!









So I need to uninstall the Realtek HD onboard drivers. I know that much. How do I disable the onboard sound though? Or is that unecessary after the drivers are uninstalled









Go to BIOS, integrated peripherals and you should see the audio codec in there, disable







. Thats all I did then installed Daniel K, was good to go.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jtwizzle* 
Go to BIOS, integrated peripherals and you should see the audio codec in there, disable







. Thats all I did then installed Daniel K, was good to go.

Sweet thanks mate









EDIT

So my computer won't post with the card installed.
Put in card, everything spins up. Everything STAYS spinned up. Everything goes at full RPM, the computer stays on. No post screen though.
Pull out the card, everything is fine and dandy.
lolwut


----------



## grishkathefool

I dunno, but you don't need to disable anything in BIOS to use the Creative card and not the onboard. You need to go to Device Manager and just Disable the Realtek Audio Drivers and Enable the Creative ones.


----------



## Dilyn

I don't think that these are supposed to be bent.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I dunno, but you don't need to disable anything in BIOS to use the Creative card and not the onboard. You need to go to Device Manager and just Disable the Realtek Audio Drivers and Enable the Creative ones.

Yep Grish is right.

As long as the Capacitors are still connected and not broke off it should still work.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I dunno, but you don't need to disable anything in BIOS to use the Creative card and not the onboard. You need to go to Device Manager and just Disable the Realtek Audio Drivers and Enable the Creative ones.

Integrated peripherals
*azalia codec*
enables or disables the onboard audio function (default auto)
If you wish to install a 3rd party add-in card instead ofusing onboard audio,set this item to *Disabled.*


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Integrated peripherals
*azalia codec*
enables or disables the onboard audio function (default auto)
If you wish to install a 3rd party add-in card instead ofusing onboard audio,set this item to *Disabled.*

What I said. I did it and it works, try disabling in device manager also tho


----------



## Dilyn

I did do that. Card still didn't work.

Card just HAS to be dead, unfortunately. This is NOT a good start to what was supposed to be an amazing weekend. Now I need to wait till like, Monday to send it back.
If anyone has any idea why it wouldn't work, please tell









I've tried all available PCI slots and reset CMOS. Still doesn't wanna go.


----------



## Matt*S.

So I finally broke down and got a UD3P. I have to ask, coming from a 750i FTW board...this just seems SO much easier. I literally adjusted my FSB Term to 1.3v and my Vcore to 1.5...set FSB to 450 and mult to 8x and booted right into windows. My only worry is that before on my 750i the GTL Ref lanes were incredibly important. I'm running Prime95 right now with smallfft's, but How is this so much simpler? I had to jump through hoops pretty bad to get 3.6 to boot on the 750i...this just works. Is it really that much better of a board?


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I did do that. Card still didn't work.

Card just HAS to be dead, unfortunately. This is NOT a good start to what was supposed to be an amazing weekend. Now I need to wait till like, Monday to send it back.
If anyone has any idea why it wouldn't work, please tell









I've tried all available PCI slots and reset CMOS. Still doesn't wanna go.



sounds like its dead to me m8









i had an issue where mine would sound off in any slot bar the bottom one but it would always work.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matt*S.*


So I finally broke down and got a UD3P. I have to ask, coming from a 750i FTW board...this just seems SO much easier. I literally adjusted my FSB Term to 1.3v and my Vcore to 1.5...set FSB to 450 and mult to 8x and booted right into windows. My only worry is that before on my 750i the GTL Ref lanes were incredibly important. I'm running Prime95 right now with smallfft's, but How is this so much simpler? I had to jump through hoops pretty bad to get 3.6 to boot on the 750i...this just works. *Is it really that much better of a board?*


I'm biased, but I am going to say yes.

Welcome to the family!


----------



## Matt*S.

Prime95 still running smooth. This is absolutely incredible. I've never seen a more stable board. I forgot to mention I upped the NB voltage a bit because I'm running 4 DIMMS 6GB of RAM and a 450MHz FSB. Other then that, this has just worked. It scares me slightly.

It was so painful to get this speed on my 750...I am so impressed. Only con against the board was the first one I got from the Egg was DoA. Haven't had problems with this one however.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matt*S.* 
So I finally broke down and got a UD3P. I have to ask, coming from a 750i FTW board...this just seems SO much easier. I literally adjusted my FSB Term to 1.3v and my Vcore to 1.5...set FSB to 450 and mult to 8x and booted right into windows. My only worry is that before on my 750i the GTL Ref lanes were incredibly important. I'm running Prime95 right now with smallfft's, but How is this so much simpler? I had to jump through hoops pretty bad to get 3.6 to boot on the 750i...this just works. Is it really that much better of a board?

To be honest it has to do with a space-time continuance, or a Flux capacitor.









Welcome


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matt*S.*


Prime95 still running smooth. This is absolutely incredible. I've never seen a more stable board. I forgot to mention I upped the NB voltage a bit because I'm running 4 DIMMS 6GB of RAM and a 450MHz FSB. Other then that, this has just worked. It scares me slightly.

It was so painful to get this speed on my 750...I am so impressed. Only con against the board was the first one I got from the Egg was DoA. Haven't had problems with this one however.


I have to bump the south bridge volts on mine, as I use up to 8 SATA drives








She's a beast


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matt*S.* 
Prime95 still running smooth. This is absolutely incredible. I've never seen a more stable board. I forgot to mention I upped the NB voltage a bit because I'm running 4 DIMMS 6GB of RAM and a 450MHz FSB. Other then that, this has just worked. It scares me slightly.

It was so painful to get this speed on my 750...I am so impressed. Only con against the board was the first one I got from the Egg was DoA. Haven't had problems with this one however.

Good deal bro, let's see 24hrs Stable! Yes, you do need to bump the NB a hair over 4GB of RAM, or if you are using all 4 DIMMs for 4GB or less. I have 8GB and all my clocks have pushed NB.

At some point you may need to adjust you MCH and CPU Refs (GTLs). Here is a link regarding that. It is an important read through from very knowledgeable source.
** How to setup CPU/MCH GTL Ref Voltages Vs. EasyTune **


----------



## Johnnovember

Im running with an e8400 with this board im hoping to push 4.0 ghz with windows 7 professional 64. what memory is the most reliable?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820104098 kingston

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166 gskill

or is there something i dont know about that is better than both?


----------



## MADMAX22

Get the gskills you wont regret it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnnovember*


Im running with an e8400 with this board im hoping to push 4.0 ghz with windows 7 professional 64. what memory is the most reliable?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820104098 kingston

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166 gskill

or is there something i dont know about that is better than both?


The G.Skills are the way to go, they are proven on this board, cheaper, and you won't have CPU tower clearance issues.


----------



## Sleazebagger

I just bought this board and its awesome but theres one thing that seems a little odd. When i fire this thing up the heatsink takes about 4-5 seconds to start.

Anyone else had this happen or knows what this means.

Thanks much


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleazebagger*


I just bought this board and its awesome but theres one thing that seems a little odd. When i fire this thing up the heatsink takes about 4-5 seconds to start.

Anyone else had this happen or knows what this means.

Thanks much


Ya mine takes a couple tries to fully spin up, but it doesn't worry me too much. Been running six months without a problem with great temps and no instability, so I don't care


----------



## Sleazebagger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Ya mine takes a couple tries to fully spin up, but it doesn't worry me too much. Been running six months without a problem with great temps and no instability, so I don't care










any ideas on why this takes a couple seconds for the mobo to recognize the cpu fan?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleazebagger*


any ideas on why this takes a couple seconds for the mobo to recognize the cpu fan?


I suppose as the fan is censored, the board needs to get going to then control things









My UD3*R* does the same


----------



## Sleazebagger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


I suppose as the fan is censored, the board needs to get going to then control things









My UD3*R* does the same










good to know its normal


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleazebagger*


good to know its normal










This is very true


----------



## dennyb

You can actually turn the fan off if you have a controller and the temp does not go up very much. mine is off now and real temp is in the 28c range

edit --sloooowly goin up31c now

topped out at 33c


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


You can actually turn the fan off if you have a controller and the temp does not go up very much. mine is off now and real temp is in the 28c range


Silent Computing









And this from the man that once had his fans up so high. 
Rugs and mats were working their way across the room to get sucked through the computer


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


You can actually turn the fan off if you have a controller and the temp does not go up very much. mine is off now and real temp is in the 28c range

edit --sloooowly goin up31c now

topped out at 33c



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Silent Computing








And this from the man that once had his fans up so high. 
Rugs and mats were working their way across the room to get sucked through the computer










It's a slow night AC. Boredom will do strange thing to people


----------



## Dilyn

Passive cooling ftw?!

So I actually snagged a box to test the XtremeGamer card in. It boots up just FINE.

OEM Dell, dunno which and too lazy to find out









So Maybe a BIOS flash will fix this? Currently on F9, I think the latest version is... 11? My friend first suggested it's Win7 (box it works on is XP) and I said no everyone says it works fine with that. Then he said BIOS update? I said well I'm a bit behind on those ^_^
So what do you guys think?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Passive cooling ftw?!

So I actually snagged a box to test the XtremeGamer card in. It boots up just FINE.

OEM Dell, dunno which and too lazy to find out









So Maybe a BIOS flash will fix this? Currently on F9, I think the latest version is... 11? My friend first suggested it's Win7 (box it works on is XP) and I said no everyone says it works fine with that. Then he said BIOS update? I said well I'm a bit behind on those ^_^
So what do you guys think?

I don't think you need a BIOS update. Have you uninstalled the Realtek drivers?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I don't think you need a BIOS update. Have you uninstalled the Realtek drivers?

That was the first thing that I did mate.
This is just baffling. None of these PCI slots are broken... Wireless card works great in all of them (currently have an ethernet card sitting in the one I plan on putting the Creative card in).
Maybe there's an option in BIOS I must change









Licht says to force manual IRQs. My question is how and wth are those.
He won't tell me 'cus he's AFK in Skype or something


----------



## marsey99

so i should have some time later and will be testing the f12e bios (seeing as i cant find anybody else who has







)for the *r* board and comparing it to the current stable f11 bios.

if there are any real gains or loses i will post the results tomoz


----------



## Matt*S.

Guys, I'm having difficulty getting my 3.6GHz stable on the UD3P. Seeing as how I did it after much effort on my 750i FTW...I have to believe it's possible here. I believe that it has to do with my GTL Ref Lanes...see a few pages back where I asked why this just seemed to work. Well...it worked fine for Prime95...failed in IBT.

I needed +80mv on my 750i FTW for all 4 GTL Ref Lanes. I am wondering if you guys can help me translate that number to this board's choices. I am attempting to figure it all out. I have read the linked explanation about how it works as a % of Vtt, but not a direct percent. Something like .760 is actually 63% or something. Having only changed the board, I'm hoping that my previous research of needing the +80mv for all lanes will not be in vain. Hopefully someone has been in a similar situation.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matt*S.*


Guys, I'm having difficulty getting my 3.6GHz stable on the UD3P. Seeing as how I did it after much effort on my 750i FTW...I have to believe it's possible here. I believe that it has to do with my GTL Ref Lanes...see a few pages back where I asked why this just seemed to work. Well...it worked fine for Prime95...failed in IBT.

I needed +80mv on my 750i FTW for all 4 GTL Ref Lanes. I am wondering if you guys can help me translate that number to this board's choices. I am attempting to figure it all out. I have read the linked explanation about how it works as a % of Vtt, but not a direct percent. Something like .760 is actually 63% or something. Having only changed the board, I'm hoping that my previous research of needing the +80mv for all lanes will not be in vain. Hopefully someone has been in a similar situation.


I'm not so sure that is where the problem lies. Mainly because at that OC "auto or normal" should be more than fine for the Refs
First---did you test P95 in sm fft before testing blend? If not you should, as that test will settle the V-core / Term part of the OC as relating to the CPU.If you failed in that test you need to adjust the V-core and Term trying to keep Term .03/.04v lower than the V-core

Once you pass sm fft you will need to test in blend and adjust the MCH-Core to stableize the ram portion of the overclock

If you test sm fft -then blend- and pas both you should be good to go in IBT


----------



## Matt*S.

I used to need 1.48v for 3.6GHz...should this change when I switch boards? I've never been in this situation before, keeping everything else the same and switching just the motherboard. I have my voltage set to be 1.49v under load. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matt*S.* 
I used to need 1.48v for 3.6GHz...should this change when I switch boards? I've never been in this situation before, keeping everything else the same and switching just the motherboard. I have my voltage set to be 1.49v under load. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Could you fill in the following please
Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:----enabled
CPU Vcore............................:-----whatever your CPU needs
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:----About .04 v lower than V-core
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:---auto or normal
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: auto or normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:------should be 1.26 ish
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: --auto or normal
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:--^^^^^
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:--------^^^^
ICH Core............1.100V...........:-------^^^^^


----------



## Matt*S.

Could you fill in the following please
Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.5125 in BIOS
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.36v (Thought this was FSB Term...needed 1.3 before)
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.3v (I had issues booting with all 6GB with anything less)
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matt*S.* 
Could you fill in the following please
Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.5125 in BIOS
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.36v (Thought this was FSB Term...needed 1.3 before)
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.3v (I had issues booting with all 6GB with anything less)
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

I would bump the ICH to 1.2 because of the Raptors.
I would not try and carry over any volts from a previous OC.


----------



## Matt*S.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I would bump the ICH to 1.2 because of the Raptors.
I would not try and carry over any volts from a previous OC.

Yeah, this is the first time I've ever been in this situation as I've always just done fresh builds. Figured I'd ask here for advice.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matt*S.* 
Could you fill in the following please
Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.5125 in BIOS
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.36v (Thought thiswasFSB Term...needed 1.3 before)---it is ,but this board usually requires Term to lag V-core by .04 v or so
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.3v (I had issues booting with all 6GB with anything less)--you are correct more ram needs more MCH -my bad
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

..


----------



## Matt*S.

I increased the CPU Termination to lag behind the Vdrop value of Vcore. And I got a BSOD for "Memory Management". Increasing NB volts to see if that'll help the overclock.

+Rep for you two!


----------



## Midnite8

I'm trying to OC my friends E8400 for his UD3LR, I know this is the UD3P thread but the BIOS settings are the same. He wants 4.0ghz on it. He has some G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3 1600.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231303

What are your guy's configs for pushing 4.0 on the E8400?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Midnite8*


I'm trying to OC my friends E8400 for his UD3LR, I know this is the UD3P thread but the BIOS settings are the same. He wants 4.0ghz on it. He has some G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3 1600.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231303

What are your guy's configs for pushing 4.0 on the E8400?


His E8400 should do 3.5 on stock Voltage so I would think my #s for 4.0GHz would translate into a workable formula
V-core-1.30625
Cpu term 1.28
Mch core- 1.26
His Refs will do fine on auto or normal


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


His E8400 should do 3.5 on stock Voltage so I would think my #s for 4.0GHz would translate into a workable formula
V-core-1.30625
Cpu term 1.28
Mch core- 1.26
His Refs will do fine on auto or normal


That is spot on Denny.

I'm going to see if it can be changed to the EP45 thread.


----------



## Midnite8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
His E8400 should do 3.5 on stock Voltage so I would think my #s for 4.0GHz would translate into a workable formula
V-core-1.30625
Cpu term 1.28
Mch core- 1.26
His Refs will do fine on auto or normal

What about the RAM? I heard there are some issues with 1600mhz RAM on the UD3LR and it not letting the RAM run full speed.


----------



## Johnnovember

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231270

has anyone had any experience with these sticks?
THey've had some bad reviews, but i was wondering if anyone can give their opinion on them for this mobo in particular?

THanks!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Midnite8*


What about the RAM? I heard there are some issues with 1600mhz RAM on the UD3LR and it not letting the RAM run full speed.


I have not herd about this. Can you link a thread?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnnovember*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231270

has anyone had any experience with these sticks?
THey've had some bad reviews, but i was wondering if anyone can give their opinion on them for this mobo in particular?

THanks!


They have nice and low volts, but they do stick up high and might have problem clearing a CPU cooler. My suggestion is if they have bad reviews stay away form them. These are what a lot of us use with this board. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


----------



## Midnite8

Well they are reviews on newegg on the motherboard link.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128371


----------



## SgtHop

I don't usually trust Newegg reviews. If you want an educated opinion, find a professional reviewer that has looked at the board or product.


----------



## Johnnovember

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have not herd about this. Can you link a thread?

They have nice and low volts, but they do stick up high and might have problem clearing a CPU cooler. My suggestion is if they have bad reviews stay away form them. These are what a lot of us use with this board. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166



Do you run these sticks @ 2.0 or 2.1 to achieve its advertised rating?


----------



## Johnnovember

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I don't usually trust Newegg reviews. If you want an educated opinion, find a professional reviewer that has looked at the board or product.



Can you suggest a professional reviewer?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnnovember*


Do you run these sticks @ 2.0 or 2.1 to achieve its advertised rating?


I can get 1155 out of them at 2.16 v's.


----------



## SgtHop

I usually just fire up the old Google, but I've come to like legitreviews.com and firingsquad.com


----------



## Johnnovember

im very unsure on how to go about replacing my 680i with this board. I mean im very adept with the 680i but im clueless on this gigabyte board ... There is DUel bios? WTH is that ?

How do i go about flashing the bios? there is some strange utility ive never used i think ?

Any pointers?


----------



## marsey99

we can help you with any questions you have m8, i had a nf board and had some trouble changing to my p35 board before this.

press f9 in bios to flash from a drive or use @bios to flash from within windows.

bios update on the ud3r

f12e from f11

it has a new option of quick boot, cant say it makes me boot any faster tho but my array is nippy anyway









clock for clock (upto 3.6ghz) it has slighlty lower mem bandwidth but l2 cahce is performing better









bios settings that were stable now aren't







but i had the same issue goin to f11 from f9. mad thing is i can now get it stable with less volts on cpu but a tiny bit more for chipset.

i have only got it stable to 4.0ghz so far with this version, upto 3.6ghz was the same settin wise but above that has needed playin with.


















temps are higher than normal as ambient was 27.4c (i like it toasty in the morning







)


----------



## Matt*S.

OK, so I passed a solid 10 hours in P95 smallfft's. However, everytime I try and do a Blend test, I get a BSOD reading Memory Management at the top. How high am I able to push the NB before I run into a wall? I'm at 1.3v right now, and still can't seem to pass. Also...I assume I'm doing the right thing...is there anything else I should be changing?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matt*S.*


OK, so I passed a solid 10 hours in P95 smallfft's. However, everytime I try and do a Blend test, I get a BSOD reading Memory Management at the top. How high am I able to push the NB before I run into a wall? I'm at 1.3v right now, and still can't seem to pass. Also...I assume I'm doing the right thing...is there anything else I should be changing?


I would try bumping up the ICH a notch









Quote:



ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)

ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)


----------



## NoGuru

I asked Robilar to change the name of the thread and he did, so Thanks Robilar.


----------



## Matt*S.

So I passed Memtest without running into any issues. I guess I will keep bumping up ICH Core Voltage until I can pass a Blend test...this _does_ seem like the right thing to do right?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matt*S.*


So I passed Memtest without running into any issues. I guess I will keep bumping up ICH Core Voltage until I can pass a Blend test...this _does_ seem like the right thing to do right?


No AC was just saying you should bump ICH anyway.
To get Blend to pass you will have to bump MCH.


----------



## Matt*S.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


No AC was just saying you should bump ICH anyway.
To get Blend to pass you will have to bump MCH.


Sorry, my confusion of what was ICH/MCH. I do have ICH @ 1.2V, because of my raptors, it was suggested earlier. I have my MCH @ 1.36V right now, and I am still failing Blend fairly fast in <5min. I will continue on my quest.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matt*S.*


Sorry, my confusion of what was ICH/MCH. I do have ICH @ 1.2V, because of my raptors, it was suggested earlier. I have my MCH @ 1.36V right now, and I am still failing Blend fairly fast in <5min. I will continue on my quest.


Yes keep bumping MCH until you get stable. If your ram is OC'ed give that a bump as well if needed.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes keep bumping MCH until you get stable. If your ram is OC'ed give that a bump as well if needed.










I might be wrong here but I thought you needed to get Ram (blend) stable without OCing Ram. Then once that is accomplished raise the Ram voltage to OC the Ram ?


----------



## marsey99

some body add "best 775 mobo" to the tags


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I asked Robilar to change the name of the thread and he did, so Thanks Robilar.

Good idea









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
*No AC was just saying you should bump ICH anyway.*

That's right









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I might be wrong here but I thought you needed to get Ram (blend) stable without OCing Ram. Then once that is accomplished raise the Ram voltage to OC the Ram ?









QFT
And although Matt has passed 10 hours P95 small. His V-Core does look low







*But Mat, don't listen to me as I'm no where near as good at OCing as denny and NoGuru*









Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
some body add "best 775 mobo" to the tags









Done! And it was a good idea


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*









QFT 
And although Matt has passed 10 hours P95 small. His V-Core does look low










Ya We give advice based on what works *most* of the time. In this case it might be advisable to bump the Term a notch and if needed the V-core. Usually not needed but try it and if blend passes ,then great. If no love drop them back down to what worked before


----------



## Matt*S.

Well, I kind of gave up on getting 3.6GHz stable for now. I'm aiming for 3.2GHz currently running blend. I kept increasing the MCH core until I wasn't comfortable with the voltage. I was up to 1.5v and it still wasn't stable. Rather then destroy the board, I'd much rather just go a bit slower. Besides, when am I going to need a 3.6GHz Quad...even if I did like it.

EDIT: My RAM is heavily underclocked. It is cleared for 1000MHz and running @ 800MHz currently.


----------



## MADMAX22

Hey Matt did you try running a lower mch voltage. I know on my board (its a 1.1 though) if I go to high with mch it doesn't lead to stability actually the opposite.

Ill try and post my settings tonight when I get home, Ive got a B3 that i have stable at 3.4ghz now. 425x8 with the ram at 1;1.

The only thing is Im not sure of the differences between the revisions of the boards.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Hey Matt did you try running a lower mch voltage. I know on my board (its a 1.1 though) if I go to high with mch it doesn't lead to stability actually the opposite.

Ill try and post my settings tonight when I get home, Ive got a B3 that i have stable at 3.4ghz now. 425x8 with the ram at 1;1.

The only thing is Im not sure of the differences between the revisions of the boards.


Exactly. I had to lower my MCH before I got stable.


----------



## Matt*S.

I will try just that. Earlier I was having trouble getting it to boot with 6GB of RAM at anything lower then like 1.26v MCH Core. Hopefully that gets a bit better. I will continue to report back.


----------



## MADMAX22

I think mine is at for the following settings

cpuv 1.4687
term 1.32
pll 1.61
ref .861

mchcore 1.32
ref .836
ram ref 1.030
io 1.5
core1.1

dramv 2.060
term1.030
aref1.030
bref1.030

those are whats actually set in bios. They will show up in uguru as something different due to how uguru reads the voltages and the variouse droops and such. I can get a full list later but thats what I have written down now. Remember to set the references with the term voltages at stock then raise the term.


----------



## Matt*S.

Well...3.2GHz is stable in Blend, now to try and get 3.6GHz stable. But at least now I have a 'go to' set of parameters to at least use the PC.


----------



## Midnite8

Quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Midnite8 View Post
What about the RAM? I heard there are some issues with 1600mhz RAM on the UD3LR and it not letting the RAM run full speed.
I have not heard about this. Can you link a thread?
Should I just manually set the timings on the RAM and put it on a 1:1 ratio( G.Skill 4GB Ripjaws 1600mhz)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Midnite8* 
Should I just manually set the timings on the RAM and put it on a 1:1 ratio( G.Skill 4GB Ripjaws 1600mhz)

Always set timings manually, as far as a 1:1 ratio it depends on your OC.


----------



## Midnite8

The timing on the ripjaws are 8-8-8-24. Since I'm going to be OCing to 4.0, should I put them tighter or looser.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Midnite8* 
The timing on the ripjaws are 8-8-8-24. Since I'm going to be OCing to 4.0, should I put them tighter or looser.

Run the timing stock. A 4.0 GHz OC is not high enough to require loosening them. You probably won't need to loosen them at all ,unless you are benching high


----------



## lowkickqop

I finnally got a good overclock I am happy with. I wasn't having much success with a 9.5 or a 9 multi so I dropped it down to 8.5 and I'm stable with over 29 hours in prime before manulally stopping it.

4.0Ghz at 1.248

Validation file below.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=870770


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lowkickqop* 
I finnally got a good overclock I am happy with. I wasn't having much success with a 9.5 or a 9 multi so I dropped it down to 8.5 and I'm stable with over 29 hours in prime before manulally stopping it.

4.0Ghz at 1.248

Validation file below.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=870770

Nice job lowkick, now trade me chips so I can get that baby to 5 GHz


----------



## marsey99

i cant decide if i should stay with f12e or go back to f9 bios. the last 2 since f9 have made clocking harder with what was stable settings failing the new version so i assume they have changed/tightened some internal latencies making it more agressive but from the limited testing i have doen they offer no real improvements in performance.


----------



## Matt*S.

In my limited experience of reading up on the board and people's reactions, the F9 version was the 'best' from what I can tell. I have a rev 1.6 board so I'm on FD. Unfortunately I can't test them out and give you a better answer from my own experience.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


i cant decide if i should stay with f12e or go back to f9 bios. the last 2 since f9 have made clocking harder with what was stable settings failing the new version so i assume they have changed/tightened some internal latencies making it more agressive but from the limited testing i have doen they offer no real improvements in performance.


If I had it to do over I would have stuck with f9. My f10b is ok,but all the newer BIOS updates do is cause your overclocks to be unstable on #s that were previously stable







. This in turn means that the user has to retest all of the clocks he intends to run







Definitely not worth the hassel


----------



## marsey99

im on the "r" but yea, thats ben the case too for us.

if the newwer bios offers more performance i would understand but i cant find any gains.

one mad thing has been i am now stable @4ghz on less vcore/fsb but i needed to knock the mch up a notch?

only down side i know of with f9 is the bios/raid bios is slower than f11/12 are







only really an issue i guess if i turn my pc off alot and i dont so....i think im going back to f9 later.

edit
i need 15 people to reg on that link in my sig, if i win a prize i will split any profits i make on what ever it is i sell if win it









edit 2

bios might not get done, new 500gb f3 drive turned up and i might be playing with that


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


If I had it to do over I would have stuck with f9. My f10b is ok,but all the newer BIOS updates do is cause your overclocks to be unstable on #s that were previously stable







. This in turn means that the user has to retest all of the clocks he intends to run







Definitely not worth the hassel


Gee glad you've sad something









Was gonna upbdate BIOS to see if my card worked, but I'm not in the mood to try and figure out my overclock all over again. I'll just RMA this bad boy









Sticking with f9 for a while I guess. Let me know when a new version comes out and what it offers!


----------



## JRG

Any need to add fans on the NB or SB, or are the stock heatsinks good enough when overclocking?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JRG*


Any need to add fans on the NB or SB, or are the stock heatsinks good enough when overclocking?


Stock is good, but if you plan on doing some high clocking then I recommend pulling the blue plates off of them and putting some good aftermarket TIM on.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Stock is good, but if you plan on doing some high clocking then I recommend pulling the blue plates off of them and putting some good aftermarket TIM on.


that will be the next thing i do when i add new memory, HD5870 and either the E8400 or Q9550 in the next few weeks.... (please Santa, come threw for me, please !!)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


that will be the next thing i do when i add new memory, HD5870 and either the E8400 or Q9550 in the next few weeks.... (please Santa, come threw for me, please !!)










Some nice goodies.
I have to get my flash drive back from a buddy. Do you mind if I come by and get those patch's?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Some nice goodies.
I have to get my flash drive back from a buddy. Do you mind if I come by and get those patch's?


come by anytime... well weekends are best or friday's, im off on friday's till after the first of the year... enjoying 3 day weekends for awhile.


----------



## marsey99

grrr i wish i had just stayed on f11 and left it now









settings from 11 didnt quite work on 12 and seetings from both wont work right on 9









think i will be going back to 11 after coz the raid bios on 9 takes for ever









on the plus side my 500gb f3 drive came and it on its own is faster than my 2 spinpoints in raid









edit

everest









hdtach









will throw them up again when i get another in raid


----------



## squall325

I'm really confused if I should pull the trigger on this mobo or just save and grab an i7 rig later down the road? per say in a year since my rig can still last well even for 2 years.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squall325*


I'm really confused if I should pull the trigger on this mobo or just save and grab an i7 rig later down the road? per say in a year since my rig can still last well even for 2 years.


If I had to wait a year I would say get one. You can easily hit 4 GHz with an E8400 and beyond.


----------



## marsey99

if you do you will have quite possably the best 775 board ever made m8

it would allow you to get the most out of your 8400 and if you did go for a quad it would do the same for that.

i got mine as i got this quad for cheap (in the end it cost me 2hours time, my old e8200 and 28p) and my old p35 let it down.



what do you think?







im getting there









come on 4.5ghz you know you can do it









edit

back on f11 btw


----------



## NoGuru

Oh you will get 4.5 for sure marsey!


----------



## dennyb

Hey Marsey99---I am glad to hear that you like your 500 Gb Samsung F3. I am expecting to get mine today or tomorrow-plan on installing this weekend. I am thinking it will help out until prices drop on SSDs. Then I can use it for storage/ backup and use a SSD for OS and daily apps


----------



## marsey99

denny im made up with it man, its as fast on its own as my 2 spin points are in raid









i will be getting another as soon as to stripe them and se how that goes









im in no rush for a ssd tbh, i wanted one at first but now after seeing a few peoples performace drop after 6 months or so im not too sure i want to sink that kinda money into one







not when i can get performance in the same ball park from Â£60's worth of "normal" drives and much more space.


----------



## richuwo11

hey guys,

i just picked up an EP45-UD3P, upgraded from an ASUS P5K... since this board is brand new i am assuming i should have the newest revision, v1.6, i believe, should i flash to the newest BIOS right away?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


denny im made up with it man, its as fast on its own as my 2 spin points are in raid









i will be getting another as soon as to stripe them and se how that goes









im in no rush for a ssd tbh, i wanted one at first but now after seeing a few peoples performace drop after 6 months or so im not too sure i want to sink that kinda money into one







not when i can get performance in the same ball park from Â£60's worth of "normal" drives and much more space.


My sentiments exactly^^^^ I am betting that this time next year the SSDs will have dramatic improvements and the cost basis/ gb will also be acceptable

Good luck with your raid--but I don't think I will go that way-one is enough









edit --did you short stroke it?


----------



## squall325

is it okay to buy just any revision? or 1.6 rev is really a must?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *squall325* 
is it okay to buy just any revision? or 1.6 rev is really a must?

I don't think it makes much difference for most folks,as they are all very good. Some of the guys into high benching --Andresergio- like the original board better than the later revisions. I have the 2nd one (1.1 ) I think and it is fine as well


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richuwo11* 
hey guys,

i just picked up an EP45-UD3P, upgraded from an ASUS P5K... since this board is brand new i am assuming i should have the newest revision, v1.6, i believe, should i flash to the newest BIOS right away?

I don't think it is a must.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


denny im made up with it man, its as fast on its own as my 2 spin points are in raid









i will be getting another as soon as to stripe them and se how that goes









im in no rush for a ssd tbh, i wanted one at first but now after seeing a few peoples performace drop after 6 months or so im not too sure i want to sink that kinda money into one







not when i can get performance in the same ball park from Â£60's worth of "normal" drives and much more space.


I would totally get the Spinpoint F3's, but I've already got a Caviar Black








Huge WD fan as well









SSDs should go down in price soon enough (my guess is halfway through next year?) 
What I really want is one of those Kingston 40GB SSDs so I can put my OS on it and then gloat when it boots up in .03 seconds!!!








SSD isn't worth it at the moment, so I'm just gonna hold off for now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richuwo11*


hey guys,

i just picked up an EP45-UD3P, upgraded from an ASUS P5K... since this board is brand new i am assuming i should have the newest revision, v1.6, i believe, should i flash to the newest BIOS right away?


See reply to squall325

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squall325*


is it okay to buy just any revision? or 1.6 rev is really a must?


I don't even think that there's that much of a noticeable difference between the board revisions. Just be sure to snag the BIOS that are right for your board revision


----------



## marsey99

i have the spinpoints short stroked but not the f3, waiting to get another then i will, maybe 150gb off each and see how it does.

i use ultimate defrag and that lets you pick where what data goes which is nice









im not 100% but i think some people were complaining about the latest bios for the p or has another came out since?

all revisions seem to go like stink tho


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
i have the spinpoints short stroked but not the f3, waiting to get another then i will, maybe 150gb off each and see how it does.

i use ultimate defrag and that lets you pick where what data goes which is nice









im not 100% but i think some people were complaining about the latest bios for the p or has another came out since?

all revisions seem to go like stink tho









I'm thinking I will use a 120Gb partition for OS + daily apps---the rest for storage----but that is still pending til I hear back from ACHILEE5---He is my mentor









I saw a post yesterday from AC and he was recommending "Ultimate Defrag" as well. I have been using "smart defrag" with good results--but it looks like Ultimate has more useful features. I will have to play with it









As to BIOS updates --mine came with f8 --I flashed to f9 and had good results--flashed to f10b and after retesting to get stable,with no noticeable improvement,I decided to stay with f10b unless compelling evidence to the contrary. Just not worth the hassel


----------



## marsey99

http://www.disktrix.com/UDFree.htm

there is a newer version but this older one is free









edit

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/...cast_temp.html

weather is looking good for some low temp testing in the early hours









bump my vcore and 4.5ghz will be mine, for a little while anyway


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
http://www.disktrix.com/UDFree.htm

there is a newer version but this older one is free









edit

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/...cast_temp.html

weather is looking good for some low temp testing in the early hours









bump my vcore and 4.5ghz will be mine, for a little while anyway









Ya, that is the one I downloaded yesterday---Thanks and +reps to you


----------



## NoGuru

Disktirx is what I use.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Disktirx is what I use.

Umm, would that be disktrix?


----------



## marsey99

its not ng but his dyslexic keyboard, mine is too


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
its not ng but his dyslexic keyboard, mine is too









Grish said it all when he said English is not Guru's first language---but we love him anyway


----------



## NoGuru

I spelts it da way iz wants too.


----------



## Dilyn

So my sound card isn't working. Gonna RMA it and see what happens after that. If nothing, then I'll get a refund and maybe just save up for the Titanium for PCIe awesomeness








I still have no idea why this card would not play nicely with my board, and yet work so flawlessly in the Dell box that I've got...


----------



## marsey99

right i g2g take care y'all


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*









right i g2g take care y'all










Cya

It's -5 F here with the wind chill. That's -20 C for the Euros. Good benching weather


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Cya

It's -5 F here with the wind chill. Good benching weather










-3 here with the wind chill.

When I came in from snow blowing the driveway, my hands were purple and burned like a mofo. And yet, I'm still grounded from the computer till Sunday. Even though I've suffered so much.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


-3 here with the wind chill.

When I came in from snow blowing the driveway, my hands were purple and burned like a mofo. And yet, I'm still grounded from the computer till Sunday. Even though I've suffered so much.










What happend, they found the Playboys?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


What happend, they found the Playboys?










No I was on OCN till 3 AM








I feel justified in my actions, however, as I was working on homework as well.

My playboys, on the other hand, are still safe inside my light


----------



## SgtHop

Careful, don't want your playboys to catch fire. That would be ungood. Besides, you have an "Internet" for pr0n, what's the deal with physical media?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Careful, don't want your playboys to catch fire. That would be ungood. Besides, you have an "Internet" for pr0n, what's the deal with physical media?


So I can read the articles of course!

Have you seen the issue where they included Fahrenheit 451? Stellar read it was









And I have an encrypted folder that's password protected with images hidden within a text document. I'm sneaky


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


So I can read the articles of course!

Have you seen the issue where they included Fahrenheit 451? Stellar read it was









And I have an encrypted folder that's password protected with images hidden within a text document. I'm sneaky










Dear Dilyns Mom and Dad,
I am writing this letter to you to inform you of certain activities........


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Dear Dilyns Mom and Dad,
 I am writing this letter to you to inform you of certain activities........


----------



## SgtHop

I lol'd. But, no I did not know they had Fahrenheit 451 in one of their magazines. I wouldn't have cared either, because I have a hard cover edition on my bookshelf, lol. But, just the encryption is going to be enough to fool most peoples parents, unless they just happen to be hackers.


----------



## Dilyn

Fahrenheit 451 was actually just Part 1 in the Playboy mag version, but then after it got published in there, he got all kinds of comments about it and people wanting to know more so he finished the story.

Hooray for 10th grade Honors English


----------



## SgtHop

You were reading playboy for 10th grade English? Why couldn't I have gone to school there? :C


----------



## grishkathefool

Just caught on to the conversation. I use Auslogics Defrag or Perfect Disk or Power Defrag when I defrag. I don't remember which one, but one of them actually defrags and moves the MBR to contiguous segments too.

Speaking of cool software, I finally downloaded WinDirStat... WOW!!! What a cool piece of software. I was fixing a friends rig and he had an over whelmed HDD. So I used to it find the Files and Folders that were the largest and deleted the ones he didn't need. Freed up about 50% of his drive for him. It rocks!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
You were reading playboy for 10th grade English? Why couldn't I have gone to school there? :C











No but it was something our teacher talked about. Apparently, M. Bradbury and Mr. Hefner were close buddies









Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Just caught on to the conversation. I use Auslogics Defrag or Perfect Disk or Power Defrag when I defrag. I don't remember which one, but one of them actually defrags and moves the MBR to contiguous segments too.

Speaking of cool software, I finally downloaded WinDirStat... WOW!!! What a cool piece of software. I was fixing a friends rig and he had an over whelmed HDD. So I used to it find the Files and Folders that were the largest and deleted the ones he didn't need. Freed up about 50% of his drive for him. It rocks!

sounds like I've got all kinds of programs to try out on Sunday when I'm ungrounded
















thanks mates


----------



## SgtHop

I would greatly appreciate that anyway.


----------



## rdru

This is the 1st PC that I built. I am a newbe at overclocking and want help from the forum.

The PC have these parts:
Intel *Q9650*
Gigabyte *GA-EP45-UD3P*
Corsair 4GB (2x2) *TWIN2X4096-6400C5C* DDR2 800
EVGA 512-P3-N871-AR GeForce *9800GTX* 512MB
WD Caviar Black 1TB
Corsair CMPSU-450VX 450 Watt PS
Encore Wireless ENLWI-N 802.11N
Zalman CNPS7700-CU CPU Cooler - to be added shortly
SilverStone FM121B Case Fan 120mm
Sony Optiarc AD-7240S-OB DVD 
Cooler Master Elite-360 (compact case)

I have played a bit with Gigabyte EasyTune 6 and set the QuickBoost to level 1 (3.6 GHz) and level 2 (3.8 GHz). At 3.8 GHz the temps went to high with the Intel stock CPU Cooler.

I will install the Zalman 7700-CU shortly and then it will be safe to play with OC.

I choose the Cooler Master Elite-360 for its small size. It is a well made case, but it gets crawded with all the PS cables (3 of them not being used â€¦).

With some carrefull handling and clamping the cables the Zalman will fit nicely (and tight) ...

My questions are:

1-Shall I use the Gigabyte EasyTune?
2-If using EasyTune, is there a way to view and save the BIOS settings
after EasyTune chance them?
3-Or do the OC my self?
4-If so, what are the main settings I should change?
5-Is there a tutorial on OC the EP45-UD3P?
6-Is there a way to disconnect the unused cables form the PS without damaging it?
(I am not worried if I loose the warrantee on the PS)

Thanks for your recomendations â€¦

rdru

PS: I posted this message on the Q9650 Club, but here is the proper place.


----------



## MADMAX22

1-3.) Use the bios and overclock your self.

4-5.) Read thru this thread, all the answers for the most part and so many parameters for your setup are present. Just do a search for 9650 or 9550 in this thread and follow others MIT setups for a rough estimate of what you need to play with.

6.) Get a new psu. Back bone of the system. Thats alot of power to be pulling from a 450w psu. Even if it is a good one IMHO.


----------



## marsey99

psu was what i was going to say too, i recon i draw about 440w and your gpu will pull more than mine.

loads of people willing to help with any questions you might have if and when you get stuck tho









you should hit 3.8/3.9ghz before you want to start pulling your hair out but its all fun









i am so green about the air temps you guys get, i like the cold me but its so bleeding mild here in the uk







never gets very hot or very cold









i think its my ram







i cant get it to post with my ram above 527







they would do 540 in my p35 but either i have damaged thet or the mch in this p45 cant push them as high









i dropped the fsb to test and tried the dividers to up my ram and they are my reason









bugga.

so i think thats me as high as i can go unless i can find some fast 2gb sticks for a good price as i dont really want to drop cash on ddr2 when it will be dea money spent on this setup in the long run.

i am thinking about spending on the stuff thats trasferable like hdd and gpu instead so...hey hum

still love this board


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


1-3.) Use the bios and overclock your self.

4-5.) Read thru this thread, all the answers for the most part and so many parameters for your setup are present. Just do a search for 9650 or 9550 in this thread and follow others MIT setups for a rough estimate of what you need to play with.

6.) Get a new psu. Back bone of the system. Thats alot of power to be pulling from a 450w psu. Even if it is a good one IMHO.


Madmax is right on all three counts.

dennyB is our resident q9650 guru. I am sure he will be along to help sooner or later. Download a copy of the MIT form from my sig and fill that out completely.

ET6 is a tool we use primarily for seeing what our voltages are on our desktop. Also, it can be used to make minor changes up or down, NEVER CLICK SAVE, it will crash your system.

You will need to download Memset too. It is like ET6 but for memory timings. Also, with it NEVER CLICK SAVE, use the Apply button.

Finally, you will need to find a Stress test to use. The popular ones are Prime95, OCCT, Linpak, and IBT. We here tend to use Prime95 most and can offer the most advice regarding it.

Most important rule: Small Steps. Make a change, then see what happens. Try not to change more than one voltage setting at a time. It makes it hard to tell what is going on if you make multiple tweaks.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


i think its my ram







i cant get it to post with my ram above 527







they would do 540 in my p35 but either i have damaged thet or the mch in this p45 cant push them as high









i dropped the fsb to test and tried the dividers to up my ram and they are my reason









bugga.

so i think thats me as high as i can go unless i can find some fast 2gb sticks for a good price as i dont really want to drop cash on ddr2 when it will be dea money spent on this setup in the long run.

still love this board










I hit the wall trying to push past 533x9. I happens. But my problem might be my RAM too. As for you, have you tried adjusting you REFs?


----------



## marsey99

i tried everything m8, even went well overboard with vcore and mch jsut to see if that was my issue. tried a big jusmp in fsb to see if it was a black hole like my nf board used to get and nothing.

dropped it down to 3.5ghz and upped the divider to 2.5, settings which i know work fine other than ram speed, i upped the fsb some and then i started getting the same mad random crashes, bsod and lock ups so only thing it can be really







i know the board will do the fsb and the cpu can handle 3.6ghz on the settings i had it on so.

i guess its the end of my ocing adventure with this setup for the time being







i cant really grunble i suppose i got a 1.5ghz increase for a 150mv vcore bump so and it runs 3.6ghz on a 87mv undervolt


----------



## rdru

Thanks for the advices ...

I will download the stress tests.

Since I am realy newbe on OC, I would fell more confortable starting
with a conservative settings to get the feeling.

Where can I find an explanation of the correlation of the MIT parameters
and their meaning?

Is there any complete setings that I can start with?

thanks,

rdu

PS: this will be a busy weekend ...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdru*


Thanks for the advices ...

I will download the stress tests.

Since I am realy newbe on OC, I would fell more confortable starting
with a conservative settings to get the feeling.

Where can I find an explanation of the correlation of the MIT parameters
and their meaning?

Is there any complete setings that I can start with?

thanks,

rdu

PS: this will be a busy weekend ...


_*******Motherboard Voltage Control*******

*Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed. (I always use LLC when overclocked)*

*CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability*

*CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term*

*CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad*

*CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)*

*MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)*

*MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)*

*MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto) I use normal*

*ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram*

*DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram) I use normal*

*Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal*

*Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal*_


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rdru* 
Thanks for the advices ...

I will download the stress tests.

Since I am realy newbe on OC, I would fell more confortable starting
with a conservative settings to get the feeling.

Where can I find an explanation of the correlation of the MIT parameters
and their meaning?

Is there any complete setings that I can start with?

thanks,

rdu

*PS: this will be a busy weekend ...*

pshtosh, it took me a couple weeks to get my first stable overclock manually.

As for complete settings, you can look at the link in my sig. It shows a thread with a lot of my BIOS settings. Keep the RAM difference in mind, though. Also, keep in mind that although our systems are nominally the same, they might be physically difference on a microscopic scale.


----------



## PDXMark

*CPU-*
RGB...Turbo
Clock Ratio...x9
CPU Freq...3825MHz
Host Freq...425MHz
PCIe Freq...101MHz
CIA2...Disabled
*ADVANCED CLOCK-*
CPU Drive...800
PCIe...900
CPU Skew...0
MCH Skew...0

*DRAM-*
DRAM Multiplier...2.50A = 1063MHz
DRAM Timings...5-5-5-15
*DRAM ADVANCED TIMING-*
tRRD...4
tWTR...4
tWR...8
tRFC...56
tRTP...4
Command Rate...Auto
*CHANNEL A-*
Static T-read...*8* [6]shows in auto set column. Set at 10 by manufacturer out of box.
tRD Phase 1, 2, 3...Auto [0]
trd2rd...8-8-7
trd2rd same/diff...9
*CHANNEL B-*
Static T-read...*8* [6]shows in auto set column. Set at 10 by manufacturer out of box.
tRD Phase 1, 2, 3...Auto [0]
trd2rd...8-8-7
trd2rd same/diff...9

*VOLTAGES-*
Vcore...1.33125
CPU Termination...1.28
PLL...1.45
Ref... *.81* [.76] Default, no adjustment. IBT fails if set out of stock Reference.
MCH...1.28
Ref... *.81* [.76] Default, no adjustment. IBT fails if set out of stock Reference.
MCH/DRAM...1.05
I/O...1.5
ICH...1.1
DRAM...2.1
DRAM Termination...1.05
A REF...1.05
B REF...1.05

I'm pretty sure some of these voltages can be lowered, just have not done any testing to lower voltages since IBT found my 3.8GHz stable CPU Vcore. (_1.33125 is as low as IBT will allow for a successful test pass @ 3.8GHz_) Since then I've not had any Errors associated with a bad configuration, so I've not run P95. All I did from 3.6GHz to 3.8GHz is raise the 'CPU Host Freq' from 400 to 425 and the Vcore from 1.25 to 1.33125 to make a successful 7 pass on IBT. I lowered the DRAM multiplier from [3.8GHz with [email protected]] to [3.8GHz with [email protected]](_3.6GHz with 2.66D=1066MHz passed P95 Large Ftt @ 20 hours. That is why I have not tested with P95 @ 3.8GHz_) and raised timings from 5-5-5-14 to 5-5-5-15. I know there could be an error hiding since I've not run P95. I'll get on that now, just as insurance against errors and get back with the report. While I wait for that report, what advice could you guys give in regards to lowering volts for 3.8GHz and stable voltages for 4GHz on an e8400-CO/6?

Thanks guys,
Mark-


----------



## NoGuru

Turn LLC on
Bump PLL to 1.50

Lets use Prime95 so your temps don't get too hot, but it may take a little longer.
Safe volt's and temp fot the E8400 are 1.45 volt's and 74 degrees Celsius.
Give it a little more FSB until it does not boot then bump vcore and term.


----------



## Johnnovember

TO all my e8400 users (noguru!) HEre are all my internals

CPU E8400
Motherboard GB EP45-UD3P rev 1.6
Graphics evga 8800 gtx
Hard drive WD black 1tb
sound asus d2x
case antec full tower
CPU cooling zalman 9700
OS windows 7 pro 64bit
memory 4gb (2X2) gskil f2's
Power supply: enermax liberty 620w

What are safe specs to get to 4ghz?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Johnnovember* 
TO all my e8400 users (noguru!) HEre are all my internals

CPU E8400
Motherboard GB EP45-UD3P rev 1.6
Graphics evga 8800 gtx
Hard drive WD black 1tb
sound asus d2x
case antec full tower
CPU cooling zalman 9700
OS windows 7 pro 64bit
memory 4gb (2X2) gskil f2â€™s
Power supply: enermax liberty 620w

What are safe specs to get to 4ghz?

Try these #s

LLC=enabled
V-core=1.3 +-
Term=1.28
MCH Core=1.26
everything else @ stock # or auto or normal

and if you will set up your system specs like so

Click on *User CP* on the black bar above.
Click *Edit System* on the left.
When you're finished, click *Save Changes*.
It will now automatically appear in your signature for both future posts and posts that you have already made.
This will be a tremendous help for both you and for everyone who helps out.


----------



## traxtech

i currently have my e8500 E0 at 3.8, running with 1066 cOrsair dominator at 800mhz 1:1? With a UD3P and a xiggie red scorpion cooler.

I am looking to get past 4.2ghz, currently my Vcore and everything is pretty much stock, except for Ram voltage which is at 2.1

I have tried to get my ram to run at 1066 aswell with no luck, i can not get past post or even into Bios, so i'm kind of stumped

Anyone here want to shed some light on my situation and help me out?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *traxtech* 
i currently have my e8500 E0 at 3.8, running with 1066 cOrsair dominator at 800mhz 1:1? With a UD3P and a xiggie red scorpion cooler.

I am looking to get past 4.2ghz, currently my Vcore and everything is pretty much stock, except for Ram voltage which is at 2.1

I have tried to get my ram to run at 1066 aswell with no luck, i can not get past post or even into Bios, so i'm kind of stumped

Anyone here want to shed some light on my situation and help me out?









Ok,since you are @ 3800/w a 9.5 multi and the ram is @ 800 that means you are running a FSB of 400MHz. Are you asking what strap and memory multi will get you to 1066? If so then
*Straps and multi's*








400x2.66=1066. So C or D (most likely D will get you there) with a 2.66 multi.

If you are needing voltage#s then fill out the MIT in my sig and we can go from there


----------



## traxtech

Thanks for the response







.

I updated my computer parts.

I'm just looking to get my CPU over 4ghz(maybe 4.2+?), as i'm quite sure it might be bottlenecking my 5970 somewhat, so i would like a few extra frames until i go out and purchase a i7 setup.

And yes i would be looking to run my ram at 1066, even tho i have been having trouble trying to get it to post whilst having the settings at 1066, i even upped the NB volt and still nothing.


----------



## loftystew

Anyone knows whether mugen 2 and dark knight will have problem fitting on ep45-ud3r? The northbridge heatsink and heatpipe seems close to the socket.


----------



## SgtHop

Mugen 2 will fit just fine, that's what I used while I had mine in.


----------



## loftystew

Alright I've just bought EP45-UD3R and Dark Knight cooler (The stores doesn't sell mugen 2). Gonna set it up when I reach home and see what it can do.


----------



## rfjunkie

Anyone on here using this board with the Q9400? I was wondering about some setting for my overclock on my UD3P board??? I have it at 3.2GHz right now but think I can bump it up lots more... also I was curious about memory timings..... any help would be great... also can I use the same settings with my "Daily Driver" with the same CPU, GPU and Memory? I'm still in the learning phase of overclocking... I would like to be able to get both rigs stable above 3.6GHz....


----------



## loftystew

Damn... Not sure what's the problem but when I boot up my pc with the new EP45-UD3R, Windows 7 decided to throw a BSOD right at my face. Can't boot into save mode too. I guess I have to do a clean-install all over again and hope I do not have anything important saved in my C drive.









One question: Do you guys without RAID run your HDD with IDE or AHCI mode?

P.S - It takes forever to install Windows 7.... Expanding Windows Files..... Expanding Windows Files... about 5 mins later... Oh finally it starts to expand the Windows Files. Sheesh...


----------



## marsey99

not many about with a q94 m8 as they arent known for being the best of clockers but the basics are still the same you will just hit the wall at lower speed down to the lower cpu multi.

not sure what you mean about your daily driver and altho you may have 2 identicl systema there will be tiny differences in needed voltages and such when you push them to their limits.

stew gald to see you made your mind up









sry to hear about 7, my vista install worked fine going from p35 to p45 but i just refused to go back the other way









if you will be hot swapping any hdd you want ahci, if you wont just leave it ide.

wow thats slow that bro, i did a clean win7 install in under 10 mins last week onto my f3 drive.


----------



## dennyb

@ marsey99 and others who would like to comment as well

This is the new Samsung F3 500gb-shortstroked to 120Gb


----------



## crashdummy35

Is that fast denny? I don't really know anything about drives.

Got my E7400 back already. And it's about as [email protected] as the last one







. But even with all of this voltage I'm seeing 45c in Orthos Small FFTs, so I'm calling it okay.

Still need to run a Blend so today looks like it'll be another day of babysitting stress tests. Whoopie ....









12 days til X-Mas buddy. The madness is almost upon us once again.


----------



## marsey99

that seems about right for a [email protected] m8 they all seem to need about 1.4v to get there.

are you sure thats only reading the small partition denny coz that looks about the same as mine on the whole disk.

great speeds tho arent they for a 1 platter harddisk and they run cool too


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


that seems about right for a [email protected] m8 they all seem to need about 1.4v to get there.

are you sure thats only reading the small partition denny coz that looks about the same as mine on the whole disk.

great speeds tho arent they for a 1 platter harddisk and they run cool too










My understanding is it reads the whole disk for the test even tho it is shortstoked,but I may be wrong. AC will be along soon,he is the resident expert on harddrives. he will let us know







. It seems to be pretty fast on the "read" -much more than the old Seagate. It is only a little faster on access time than the old drive


----------



## loftystew

Hmm... is 75C safe for Q8200? I saw the intel specification for Q8200 and it states 73C. Can I up up to 80C? How significant will the lifespan of Q8200 decrease?


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loftystew*


Hmm... is 75C safe for Q8200? I saw the intel specification for Q8200 and it states 73C.


Too hot...try reseating your cooler maybe?


----------



## marsey99

that makes sense









yea the seek time will be about the same as they are both 7.2k rpm and the drive heads can only move so fast but its the reads that matter.

stew it sounds like it might be throttling itself m8, 1st off are you sure its fitted right? and what vcore and speeds are you running too?


----------



## loftystew

Yea I will reseat it. I checked the way to apply thermal paste for Dark Knight. It seems that conventional method won't work. You will have to put thermal paste in the gaps of the heatpipes.

Anyway, I doubt the temp will decrease much. For some strange reason, my Q8200 idles at 56-58C and goes up to 70 on load and its not overclocked yet.


----------



## marsey99

yea you need to fill the gaps, only downside to dhc coolers no flat base.

thats hot that man, whats the vid/vcore?


----------



## loftystew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


yea you need to fill the gaps, only downside to dhc coolers no flat base.

thats hot that man, whats the vid/vcore?


Well, I haven't fill the gaps yet since I didn't know I have to. I only placed a BB-sized thermal paste at the middle. Will do it tomorrow.

Anyway, I set my Vcore to 1.2550v, shows 1.168v in Windows and 1.152v on load in Windows. All the other voltages are set to normal instead of auto. Currently overclocked my Q8200 from 2.33GHz to 2.59GHz. Temps on load is 72C when running Intel Burn Test.

Strange thing is my temp doesn't increase much still remain about 72C even though I increased the FSB.


----------



## Raiyushi

Was running Crucial Ballistix Tracers and my E6750 OC'd on my GA-P35-DS3L. North Bridge went *BOOM* and I'm getting a new board.

Friend's selling me their EP45-UD3P so I'm probably going to get it and work around with my OC. Also got an Antec SpotCool for my North Bridge as I'm running Water on everything (Using 3/8 Inner, 5/8 Outer Tubing so cooling my North Bridge with my current setup is going to be...Eugh).

Will post my results here. My Old OC was 3.46GHz from a 2.66GHz E6750, and 960Mhz Ram with my OCZ Gold XTC Crap. Tried to work with my Crucial Ballistix and my North Bridge failed on me, so yeah.


----------



## marsey99

n1 ria welcome to the club







if your running water on that 67 i can see you doing better than 3.46ghz in a ud3 m8









stew the gaps between the pipes where the air pockets are will stop the heat transfering so change the paste as soon as you can m8. seems the best way is to use a thin paste like ocz freeze or ac ceramique and spread it with a credit card or such across the cooler base.

thinker pastes like mx2/3 and ac5 might give better results but are a pita to get a good application.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loftystew*


Well, I haven't fill the gaps yet since I didn't know I have to. I only placed a BB-sized thermal paste at the middle. Will do it tomorrow.

Anyway, I set my Vcore to 1.2550v, shows 1.168v in Windows and 1.152v on load in Windows. All the other voltages are set to normal instead of auto. Currently overclocked my Q8200 from 2.33GHz to 2.59GHz. Temps on load is 72C when running Intel Burn Test.

Strange thing is my temp doesn't increase much still remain about 72C even though I increased the FSB.


Temps will stay the same until there is a significant change in specs, as there hasn't been yet. Do not run Intel burn test until you reseat your cooler. Do small lines of paste in the gaps will do.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raiyushi*


Was running Crucial Ballistix Tracers and my E6750 OC'd on my GA-P35-DS3L. North Bridge went *BOOM* and I'm getting a new board.

Friend's selling me their EP45-UD3P so I'm probably going to get it and work around with my OC. Also got an Antec SpotCool for my North Bridge as I'm running Water on everything (Using 3/8 Inner, 5/8 Outer Tubing so cooling my North Bridge with my current setup is going to be...Eugh).

Will post my results here. My Old OC was 3.46GHz from a 2.66GHz E6750, and 960Mhz Ram with my OCZ Gold XTC Crap. Tried to work with my Crucial Ballistix and my North Bridge failed on me, so yeah.


You will not have to worry about the NB overheating on this board. One thing I might suggest if you plan on doing some extreme overclocking is to remove the blue plates that come on the MOSFETS and NB so air can move over them better.


----------



## loftystew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Temps will stay the same until there is a significant change in specs, as there hasn't been yet. Do not run Intel burn test until you reseat your cooler. Do small lines of paste in the gaps will do.


Oh well... I already ran it before I saw your post.







I will reseat the cooler tomorrow and run the burn test again then.

BTW, is the following voltages setting alright? Currently, overclocked from 2.33GHz to 2.8GHz. 

 Vcore is still set to 2.2550V
 All other voltages are set to normal
 CPU-Z read 1.184V in Windows (Idle)
 CPU-Z read 1.136V in Windows (On load during Intel Burn Test)
 Intel Burn Test with about 5-8 rounds (aborted halfway) on Maximum setting with no problem
 Still read max 73C on RealTemp. Monitored the Core Speed with CPU-Z throughout Burn Test, no sign of throttling.
It seems the Vdroop is kinda big, should I increase Vcore voltage or should I leave it as it is since it's working fine as of now.

Will do a more detailed test tomorrow after I reseat my cooler, it's getting late at 3.45am and I have to wake up at 8am.


----------



## marsey99

im guessing you mean 1.255









i would try enabling llc and dropping the vcore for now if i was you m8 try 1.18 or 1.16 with llc on and see if that helps.

vcore has the biggest impact on temps, you might get a tiny increase from more mhz but more vcore will give you very noticable increase.


----------



## loftystew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


im guessing you mean 1.255









i would try enabling llc and dropping the vcore for now if i was you m8 try 1.18 or 1.16 with llc on and see if that helps.

vcore has the biggest impact on temps, you might get a tiny increase from more mhz but more vcore will give you very noticable increase.


Oppss... Yea I meant to say 2.255.









Hmm, I heard LLC is dangerous on 45nm (due to some technical details which I read like yesterday) but since I'm at 2.255v and not at the max voltage my processor can handle, I should be safe turning on LLC right since I don't think the voltage will overshot the limit when the PC change from load to idle.

I will think about increasing the Vcore to try squeeze more MHz after I see how's the temp like when I reseat the cooler. Let's hope temps will be good.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loftystew*


Oppss... Yea I meant to say 2.255.







LOL you did it again, but we know what you ment









Hmm, I heard LLC is dangerous on 45nm (due to some technical details which I read like yesterday) but since I'm at 2.255v and not at the max voltage my processor can handle, I should be safe turning on LLC right since I don't think the voltage will overshot the limit when the PC change from load to idle.

I will think about increasing the Vcore to try squeeze more MHz after I see how's the temp like when I reseat the cooler. Let's hope temps will be good.


LLC is not dangerous unless you are putting a lot of vcore through your chip, 1.45 or more.
Sounds like you are taking it nice and slow, the way you should do it to learn the right way. Keep us posted


----------



## Dilyn

Gaaaw so badly want a DK now









since the pins on my Arctic Freezer broke I'm back on stock cooling. Once I sell my BlacX/Duet, I'll buy a mounting kit for that and then buy a DK. Then maybe I'll try to get to 3.6 or HIGHER!!!!









I like all the people posting here. I learn a lot as well, which is nice


----------



## marsey99

get 1 of mine and run it overclocked passive i could when i had my e8200


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Gaaaw so badly want a DK now









since the pins on my Arctic Freezer broke I'm back on stock cooling. Once I sell my BlacX/Duet, I'll buy a mounting kit for that and then buy a DK. Then maybe I'll try to get to 3.6 or HIGHER!!!!









I like all the people posting here. I learn a lot as well, which is nice









You can get replacement pins, or a blot through kit.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You can get replacement pins, or a blot through kit.

But why buy replacement pin when you can get a bolt thru kit for $6 and it's about 100000 times better than push pins (plus I hate those pins from Hell anyways).

And I am getting a bolt thru kit for my AF7. It's just that I want a DK and I plan on building a second computer later, so let's get prepared for that now


----------



## bk7794

hello.







Do you think that NB and CPU skew will help me with stabilizing my overclock at lower voltages???


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
hello.







Do you think that NB and CPU skew will help me with stabilizing my overclock at lower voltages???

It can help to stabilize your OC, but I have never seen it help drop vcore.

What is your goal OC?
Find a post by Grish or dennyb and in there sig is a template for the MIT.
Fill that out and we may be able to give you some suggestions.


----------



## traxtech

Any help in getting my system past 4ghz?

I'm quite sure my current 3.8 may be bottlenecking my 5970 kind of. I also can't get my ram to run at 1066 =/

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## loftystew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LLC is not dangerous unless you are putting a lot of vcore through your chip, 1.45 or more.
Sounds like you are taking it nice and slow, the way you should do it to learn the right way. Keep us posted










Hmm... I'm not sure about LLC. Have a mixed feeling about it after seeing lots of people going against it.

Did a test with LLC on at Vcore of 1.18V (Got it right this time lol) and booted fine into Windows. Did a small test with 2 round of load test and no sign of bsod or shutdown.

Next tried turning off LLC and set Vcore at 1.20V and booted into Windows fine. Did a small test with 2 round of load test. No sign of bsod and problems. CPU-Z reads 1.120V on full load.

Will do more detailed test on how low the Vcore I can go before the system becomes unstable when I reach home.

Question remains how much spikes does LLC introduce when load changes?


----------



## SmasherBasher

I guess its time for me to learn to properly overclock. Who wants to help?

E7200 on a UD3R.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *traxtech* 
Any help in getting my system past 4ghz?

I'm quite sure my current 3.8 may be bottlenecking my 5970 kind of. I also can't get my ram to run at 1066 =/

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Find a post by dennyb or Griska a few pages back and in there sig is an MIT template, fill it out and post your settings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loftystew* 
Hmm... I'm not sure about LLC. Have a mixed feeling about it after seeing lots of people going against it.

Did a test with LLC on at Vcore of 1.18V (Got it right this time lol) and booted fine into Windows. Did a small test with 2 round of load test and no sign of bsod or shutdown.

Next tried turning off LLC and set Vcore at 1.20V and booted into Windows fine. Did a small test with 2 round of load test. No sign of bsod and problems. CPU-Z reads 1.120V on full load.

Will do more detailed test on how low the Vcore I can go before the system becomes unstable when I reach home.

Question remains how much spikes does LLC introduce when load changes?

It's only dangerous when you get up around 1.45 vcore. Spikes can be as high as .5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
I guess its time for me to learn to properly overclock. Who wants to help?

E7200 on a UD3R.









Find a post by dennyb or Griska a few pages back and in there sig is an MIT template, fill it out and post your settings.

Here is the MIT


----------



## loftystew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Find a post by dennyb or Griska a few pages back and in there sig is an MIT template, fill it out and post your settings.

It's only dangerous when you get up around 1.45 vcore. Spikes can be as high as .5

Find a post by dennyb or Griska a few pages back and in there sig is an MIT template, fill it out and post your settings.

Here is the MIT

Interesting... 0.5V is pretty high. Pardon me, I can't help but ask from where or how did you derive 0.5V as the answer.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loftystew* 
Interesting... 0.5V is pretty high. Pardon me, I can't help but ask from where or how did you derive 0.5V as the answer.

I have been in this thread for a long time, and someone posted an article from Tom's Hardware or Anatech. I bet if you Goggle it you can find it.
Most of the users in this thread also use it and have for a long time with no ill affects.


----------



## loftystew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have been in this thread for a long time, and someone posted an article from Tom's Hardware or Anatech. I bet if you Goggle it you can find it.
Most of the users in this thread also use it and have for a long time with no ill affects.


Alright then, I'll turn it on if I absolutely have to.

.5 as in 0.5V right? If my vcore is at 1.2, wouldn't it spike up to 1.7V? It's way above intel specification.







Or do you mean 0.05V?

One more thing I would like to clarify is it alright to lower vcore to the lowest where your cpu require to run stable ? Does it strain the cpu or something when you provide just enough voltage to your CPU?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loftystew*


Alright then, I'll turn it on if I absolutely have to.

.5 as in 0.5V right? If my vcore is at 1.2, wouldn't it spike up to 1.7V? It's way above intel specification.







Or do you mean 0.05V?

One more thing I would like to clarify is it alright to lower vcore to the lowest where your cpu require to run stable ? Does it strain the cpu or something when you provide just enough voltage to your CPU?


lol yeah I meant .05
It is good to try and get vcore as low as possible, as long as it's stable.
It will not strain the CPU. It is ether stable or not stable.


----------



## loftystew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


lol yeah I meant .05
It is good to try and get vcore as low as possible, as long as it's stable.
It will not strain the CPU. It is ether stable or not stable.


Ok, thanks for taking time to clarify my doubts. Will post back my results after I get to OC my system further.


----------



## SmasherBasher

wow
never seen so many options in MIT. Holy crap im lost


----------



## SgtHop

EX58-UD4P has even more. It's crazy.


----------



## loftystew

Ok, reseated my Dark knight right after I reached home by following this guide - http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=5.

Turn on my computer and only saw a decrease in 2-3 temps (max temp 70-71C on load with Intel Burn Test), oh well.

Currently, undergoing 20 rounds of maximum stress test.
*
Current details:
*

Overclocked to from 2.33GHz to 2.8GHz (400MHz * 7)
Vcore in bios is set to 1.20V
Windows on idle is 1.186V
Windows on full load hovers around 1.136V to 1.120V
Vdrop of max 0.066V
All other voltages are set to normal instead of auto
PCI-E Frequency locked at 100MHz
Memory Timing at 5-5-5-15
Max temperature of 70 to 71C


----------



## marsey99

dont be scared of llc m8, i was at first but have gotten over it now









set your vcore to 1.13/1.14 ish and turn it on to see if it helps you temps any, even if it does overvolt you it will still be less than 1.2v which is well bellow the 1.45v intel claim as the very max you should give a 45nm cpu.

what is your ambient temp? only room temp has the biggest impact on an aircooled system and if your in a hot climate it goes a long way to explain your temps when compared to those who live near the arctic circle









on the up side any drop in temps is good


----------



## loftystew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
dont be scared of llc m8, i was at first but have gotten over it now









set your vcore to 1.13/1.14 ish and turn it on to see if it helps you temps any, even if it does overvolt you it will still be less than 1.2v which is well bellow the 1.45v intel claim as the very max you should give a 45nm cpu.

what is your ambient temp? only room temp has the biggest impact on an aircooled system and if your in a hot climate it goes a long way to explain your temps when compared to those who live near the arctic circle









on the up side any drop in temps is good









Hmm... I would consider the current room temp to be fine and a bit cooler than usual since its night time (do not have a thermometer to measure room temp currently).

OK, I will consider using LLC. You think I should go 3GHz with my current temps for regular use? I think it will hit 75C max if I go 3GHz. I do hope I can go 3GHz or higher. Maybe I should set the fans to spin at max speed all the times in the BIOS instead of letting the mobo decides which speed the fans should be at.

I do suspect my graphic card is the one raising the ambient temp in my case. I can feel the heat coming from the card which is near my processor socket. I already added a fan at the side though, blowing air to it.


----------



## marsey99

i would try it and see how it goes yea









i always have the fans [email protected]% when i am testing new clocks and then if i am happy with the temps i slow them down later.

another one to think about is upping the fan speed of your gpu, it wont help alot but the heat is transfered from the gpu thru the pci slot and into the mobo which is never a good thing when ocing, heat is bad







and anything you can do to keep your whole system cooler is good


----------



## loftystew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


i would try it and see how it goes yea









i always have the fans [email protected]% when i am testing new clocks and then if i am happy with the temps i slow them down later.

another one to think about is upping the fan speed of your gpu, it wont help alot but the heat is transfered from the gpu thru the pci slot and into the mobo which is never a good thing when ocing, heat is bad







and anything you can do to keep your whole system cooler is good










Hmm... My GPU fan is a crappy one. It just draw air towards the GPU and then that's all. It doesn't direct the air to PCI slot, it just release the hot air back to the surrounding.


----------



## PickPocketed

Hey everyone, I'm wondering if you guys could help me solve a RAM issue with my motherboard (P45-UD3P).

My RAM is the Kingston HyperX 4x1GB DDR2 PC8500 modules, and I can't for the life of me get all 4GB to be recognized and running at correct speeds. I have made a thread here about it, but perhaps this is the better place to ask. I have individually tested each stick and each slot on my motherboard, so I know that there are no hardware problems. What seems absurd is that I can run any 2 sticks dual channel fine at their appropriate speeds, but when I try to use all 4 sticks, my computer crashes.

Any suggestions to fix my issue are appreciated.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PickPocketed* 
Hey everyone, I'm wondering if you guys could help me solve a RAM issue with my motherboard (P45-UD3P).

My RAM is the Kingston HyperX 4x1GB DDR2 PC8500 modules, and I can't for the life of me get all 4GB to be recognized and running at correct speeds. I have made a thread here about it, but perhaps this is the better place to ask. I have individually tested each stick and each slot on my motherboard, so I know that there are no hardware problems. What seems absurd is that I can run any 2 sticks dual channel fine at their appropriate speeds, but when I try to use all 4 sticks, my computer crashes.

Any suggestions to fix my issue are appreciated.

The most obvious adjustment would be to increase the MCH Core voltage because populating all 4 dimms requires more voltage. Also be sure that you have DRAM voltage and timings set to manu specs


----------



## loftystew

Hmm... I think I maybe hitting a problem here.

*My current setting:*

 Overclocked from 2.33GHz to 3.22GHz (460MHz * 7)
 Vcore in bios is set to 1.23125V (Still Unstable)
 Windows on idle is 1.186V
 Windows on full load hovers around 1.152V to 1.136V
 Vdrop of max 0.05V
 DRAM Voltage set to 2.0V
 All other unmentioned voltages are set to normal instead of auto
 PCI-E Frequency locked at 100MHz
 Memory Timing at 5-5-5-15
 Temperature of around 74C, occasionally hit 75C (On load using Intel Burn Test)
I can't seem to pass Intel Burn Test even with 1.23125V (Raised from previous 1.20V). I tried raising MCH voltage to 1.2V to see if it helps and it didn't. Frankly speaking I have no idea what to do with the other voltage settings. I do roughly know what effect those voltages bring but I have no idea what to start from.

This is my first time OC-ing. I will be very grateful for any guidance or tips given.

P.S - I'm trying to reach 3.33GHz (exactly 1GHz increase)


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loftystew*


Hmm... I think I maybe hitting a problem here.

*My current setting:*

Overclocked from 2.33GHz to 3.22GHz (460MHz * 7)
Vcore in bios is set to 1.23125V (Still Unstable)
Windows on idle is 1.186V
Windows on full load hovers around 1.152V to 1.136V
Vdrop of max 0.05V
DRAM Voltage set to 2.0V
All other unmentioned voltages are set to normal instead of auto
PCI-E Frequency locked at 100MHz
Memory Timing at 5-5-5-15
Temperature of around 74C, occasionally hit 75C (On load using Intel Burn Test)
I can't seem to pass Intel Burn Test even with 1.23125V (Raised from previous 1.20V). I tried raising MCH voltage to 1.2V to see if it helps and it didn't. Frankly speaking I have no idea what to do with the other voltage settings. I do roughly know what effect those voltages bring but I have no idea what to start from.

P.S - I'm trying to reach 3.33GHz (exactly 1GHz increase)


First --I would ditch IBT at least until later
Next I would raise v-core and term to whatever it needs to be stable in P95 sm fft--try V-core 1.250 and Term should trail v-core by .03/.04v---adjust these 2 untill stable in sm fft

MCH Core 1.28/1.30

Then test blend---adjust V-core and term for sm fft----adjust MCH Core for blend

Then IBT if you want


----------



## loftystew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


First --I would ditch IBT at least until later
Next I would raise v-core and term to whatever it needs to be stable in P95 sm fft--try V-core 1.250 and Term should trail v-core by .03/.04v---adjust these 2 untill stable in sm fft

MCH Core 1.28/1.30

Then test blend---adjust V-core and term for sm fft----adjust MCH Core for blend

Then IBT if you want


Thanks for the reply. So do I set MCH Core to 1.28/1.30 now or wait till i failed the sm fft? BTW, I'm still learning therefore I'm interested to know how you do derive the starting value for MCH Core?

Trail as in lower than?

How long will you run small fft to determine it as stable?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loftystew*


Thanks for the reply. So do I set MCH Core to 1.28/1.30 now or wait till i failed the sm fft? BTW, I'm still learning therefore I'm interested to know how you do derive the starting value for MCH Core?

Yes set MCH to 1.28 now--reason= After 400FSB MCH Core needs to be upped and the FSB you are running usually require about that much voltage for a quad

Trail as in lower than?

Yes , the normal way to set Term is about .03/.04 v lower than V-core

How long will you run small fft to determine it as stable?


I go for 8 hrs minimum in sm fft -if you fail raise V-core and keep term in the above described relationship to V-core......Once sm fft is stable the V-core and term part of the overclock equation is settled.

Then go on to blend -8hrs min. --adjusting MCH Core if needed to achieve stability.... Once you reach stability in sm fft and blend ...IBT normally works too,but I don't use it because it causes heat issues moreso than P95 tests


----------



## loftystew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I go for 8 hrs minimum in sm fft -if you fail raise V-core and keep term in the above described relationship to V-core......Once sm fft is stable the V-core and term part of the overclock equation is settled.

Then go on to blend -8hrs min. --adjusting MCH Core if needed to achieve stability.... Once you reach stability in sm fft and blend ...IBT normally works too,but I don't use it because it causes heat issues moreso than P95 tests

Thanks, noted that. BTW, one last thing, is there any limited on how much I raise for MCH before I damage something?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loftystew* 
Thanks, noted that. BTW, one last thing, is there any limited on how much I raise for MCH before I damage something?

Some people will run it at 1.65







but you will not need to go higher than 1.30.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loftystew* 
Thanks, noted that. BTW, one last thing, is there any limited on how much I raise for MCH before I damage something?

Here is a table for V-core and Term
*Absolute Max and MIn/Q9xxx-Q8xxx*
*QX9000, Q9000 and Q8000* vcore max 1.45v 71.4c or 76.3c







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image dimensions are 739x218 and 31KB in size.









I thought I had one for MCH but can't seem to find it --I know you can go to 1.40/1.42 without any worry


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Some people will run it at 1.65







but you will not need to go higher than 1.30.

That little quad with a low multi is going to need more than your chip or mine . He has to run a higher FSB to get decent speeds


----------



## NoGuru

You can take the temps on that Q8200 up 85C, good you still have some room.


----------



## loftystew

Oh wow.... 85C. That's like 15 more to reaching TJMax which is 100C. I'm hoping to keep it below 75C if possible or max 80C. I heard many people reaches a FSB wall of 3.5GHz, don't think I will be able to bring it far.

Thanks a lot of the info. Gonna study it and make good use of it.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
It can help to stabilize your OC, but I have never seen it help drop vcore.

What is your goal OC?
Find a post by Grish or dennyb and in there sig is a template for the MIT.
Fill that out and we may be able to give you some suggestions.

well no specific overclock needed but something that won't burn my motherboard up within a year.

My temps aren;t that bad either. Core 1 hits peak at 60C

CPU =Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = OCZ value Ram.









MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:.5
CPU Frequency .......................:430

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Im a bit unsure of my Dram performance control.
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 860
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: off
CPU Vcore............................:1.23125
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.26
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:0.76

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.16
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:0.76
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:0.9
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:1.5
ICH Core............1.100V...........:1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:1.88 (gonna fine tune it today)
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:0.9
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:0.9
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:0.9


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Here is a table for V-core and Term
*Absolute Max and MIn/Q9xxx-Q8xxx* 
*QX9000, Q9000 and Q8000* vcore max 1.45v 71.4c or 76.3c







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image dimensions are 739x218 and 31KB in size.









I thought I had one for MCH but can't seem to find it --I know you can go to 1.40/1.42 without any worry


 sorry for double post but I didn't wanna make my post that long







what is that cpu core voltage with that of VSS. and processor storage temp? Thanks in advance


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


well no specific overclock needed but something that won't burn my motherboard up within a year.

Well you are not even close to hurting your rig--it aint even breathin hard yet

My temps aren;t that bad either. Core 1 hits peak at 60C--very good

CPU =Q9550 
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R
BIOS Version = F9 
Ram = OCZ value Ram.







--value ram rarely OC well ,so it could hold you back (1066 ram is good for this board)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:.5
CPU Frequency .......................:430

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance Im a bit unsure --Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:depending on your ram try to run @ or close to stock speed---if unable run 1:1
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 860
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: off--lots of rigs do well with this feature disabled -mine does not
CPU Vcore............................:1.23125--I would adjust this so that it is a bit higher than Term. This may need to go up and Term may need to go down
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.26
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.57--no higher
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:0.76

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.16Usually needs to bump up when FSB is 400 or better-try 1.24
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:0.76
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:0.9
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:1.5
ICH Core............1.100V...........:1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:1.88 (gonna fine tune it today)--manu specs
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:0.9
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:0.9
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:0.9


..


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


..


well the ram is overclocked. Ram Ocs surprisingly well up until 1000mhz. For NB anywhere where I can get temp monitors. I don't want to have the NB temp too high and have the voltage too high as well.

So you are also saying that the vcore should be higher then Term? Really? I may be able to go lower by the way, should I try it?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


well the ram is overclocked. Ram Ocs surprisingly well up until 1000mhz. For NB anywhere where I can get temp monitors. I don't want to have the NB temp too high and have the voltage too high as well.

So you are also saying that the vcore should be higher then Term? Really? I may be able to go lower by the way, should I try it?


Ya that ram does really well--- No North bridge sensor but you don't need to worry this board has excellent cooling. You will max out your hardware long before you heat anything on the board up

*Normally* the v-core is higher than the Term. The *usual* relationship is Term runs about .03/.04v lower than V-core. So find some #s with that relationship or something close to it that gives you a stable OC.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Ya that ram does really well--- No North bridge sensor but you don't need to worry this board has excellent cooling. You will max out your hardware long before you heat anything on the board up

*Normally* the v-core is higher than the Term. *The usual relationship is Term runs about .03/.04v lower than V-core.* So find some #s with that relationship or something close to it that gives you a stable OC.


Alright, thanks, My ram is rated at about 1.8-2.0V.. I was wondering if overvolting it but .1 volts will be okay?

Also you think that I can bring my voltages down? So what so with this your saying that if the v-core is running at 1.3625 (example) your termination should be at 1.32-1.33v?

oh by the way 1.57 is max for pll? Thanks. I just brought that up for safety. Just too afraid that I may cause instability...and a bit too lazy lol. I will have to do what you said. Thanks so much for your help. Been an extreme help. L









EDIT: So far so stable







I brought my Vcore way down. Brought NB up 1 notch and my Termination down a ton. The PLL I left as is. Im still wondering, What does PLL do?


----------



## NoGuru

PLL helps boot into Windows.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


PLL helps boot into Windows.


But whats it do to the chip?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


But whats it do to the chip?


_*******Motherboard Voltage Control*******

*Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed. (I always use LLC when overclocked)*

*CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability*

*CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term*

*CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad*

*CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)*

*MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)*

*MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)*

*MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto) I use normal*

*ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram*

*DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram) I use normal*

*Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal*

*Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal*_


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


_*******Motherboard Voltage Control*******

*Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed. (I always use LLC when overclocked)*

*CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability*

*CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term*

*CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad*

*CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)*

*MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)*

*MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)*

*MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto) I use normal*

*ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram*

*DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram) I use normal*

*Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal*

*Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal*_


yeah one of my friends sent that to me, it helps with higher FSBs. Where does the voltage go? sorry this is the only part where I am confused on.























EDIT: I think I got it. It just applies voltages to the internal clock distribution system? or does this help just make the in/out frequencies synchronized with each other? Phased lock loop?

http://www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=267


----------



## NoGuru

A *phase-locked loop* or *phase lock loop* (PLL) is a control system that generates a signal that has a fixed relation to the phase of a "reference" signal. A phase-locked loop circuit responds to both the frequency and the phase of the input signals, automatically raising or lowering the frequency of a controlled oscillator until it is matched to the reference in both frequency and phase. A phase-locked loop is an example of a control system using negative feedback.
Wikapedia is your friend.
What this is saying is that PLL controls the signal rate that a signal transfers.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


A *phase-locked loop* or *phase lock loop* (PLL) is a control system that generates a signal that has a fixed relation to the phase of a "reference" signal. A phase-locked loop circuit responds to both the frequency and the phase of the input signals, automatically raising or lowering the frequency of a controlled oscillator until it is matched to the reference in both frequency and phase. A phase-locked loop is an example of a control system using negative feedback.
Wikapedia is your friend.
What this is saying is that PLL controls the signal rate that a signal transfers.


why didn't i think of that







lol Thanks so much. Rep to you +. This is a very good thread. I was a bit scared to jump into this big of a thread but it seems like there are alot of people that know what they are talking about. Thanks


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
why didn't i think of that







lol Thanks so much. Rep to you +. This is a very good thread. I was a bit scared to jump into this big of a thread but it seems like there are alot of people that know what they are talking about. Thanks









i told you the guys in here knew their stuff m8









its thanks to this lot i got mine as high as i did









i wouldnt pimp this thread if i thought you was wasting your time posting in here









i have seen guys from other well known forums sign up on oc.net just to post in this thread it kicks that much a$$


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


i told you the guys in here knew their stuff m8









its thanks to this lot i got mine as high as i did









i wouldnt pimp this thread if i thought you was wasting your time posting in here









i have seen guys from other well known forums sign up on Overclock.net just to post in this thread it kicks that much a$$










Sweet, thread party!










































:doh :


----------



## marsey99

its true, i only got as high as i did down to you and this is the best thread for these boards on the net.

others have the info but the peepz maning them are not as nice (maybe not as drunk







) and nowhere near as much fun


----------



## kgpp22493

bus speed 392
multi x10
cpu clock 3.92GHz
load temprature 80C

CPU PLL 1.59
CPU Termination 1.24=
CPU Ref 0.785
CPU Vcore 1.68......... 1.71 in windows

DRAM Volt 2.1
DRAM Term 0.81
MCH Core 1.6
MCH DRAM ref 0.85
MCH ref 0.76
ICH i/o 1.57
ICH Core 1.1


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kgpp22493*


bus speed 392
multi x10
cpu clock 3.92GHz
load temprature 80C

CPU PLL 1.59.............................................. ....1.57
CPU Termination 1.24=...................................try 1.42
CPU Ref 0.785
CPU Vcore 1.68......... 1.71 in windows.......take this down to 1.45

DRAM Volt 2.1
DRAM Term 0.81
MCH Core 1.6.........................................1.32
MCH DRAM ref 0.85
MCH ref 0.76
ICH i/o 1.57
ICH Core 1.1


Give the suggested a try. Here is an MIT of the BIOS fill that out, don't worry about all of it.


----------



## kgpp22493

CPU = E7300
Motherboard = ep45-ud3r
BIOS Version = f7a
Ram = 4GB Kingston 2GB PNY

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 10
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 392

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:
System Memory Multiplier ............:2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 740
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: 5-8-8-22

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:
tRCD ................................:
tRP..................................:
tRAS.................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:
CPU Vcore............................: 1.68
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 0.81
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.59
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.785

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.30
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.76
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.85
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.57
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1 had this when i was running 1066 frogot to changeback
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.81
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:


----------



## loftystew

Hey guys, is it ok for me to run my RAM constantly at 2.2V (raised from original 1.8V)? I'm currently running 2.2V to prevent errors cause by RAM undervolt so I can focus on other areas instead.

*Below is the RAM manufacturer spec:*










One more thing, according to what the processor spec table posted by dennyb earlier, the absolute max temp for Q8200 is at 85C and TJMax at 100C.

Currently, I'm running at 3.325GHz and max temp is already at about 75-76C. My aim is to reach an overclock of 1GHz for my Q8200 and as you can see it's 5MHz more to go. I feel like overclocking it a bit more to go pass my aim of 1GHz but the temps doesn't looks good.

I may have to increase my Vcore (currently at 1.28125V) further if I want to achieve the remaining 5MHz, haven't tested it yet so wouldn't know for sure. Do you think I should continue to raise my FSB till maybe the temp reaches near 80C or at 80C? Is 75C to 80C ok for regular use?

Truthfully, the 5MHz more is an eyesore to me because I'm so close to reaching my goal.









Side Note: I'm currently still undergoing small FFT for 3.325GHz and its been 6+hrs with no errors. Might call it stable soon (when reaches 7hrs) and try achieve the another 5MHz or more. Haven't test RAM (blend test) yet though.


----------



## marsey99

i would try a newwer bios revision dude, people in here have done best with f9 and f11 from what i have read about our board.

dont forget to run optimised defaults after the flash, then save and restart it before you start to play with you oc.

your vcore and pll are too high and your refs are all too low imo m8 i imagine the 1st is overcompensating for the later tho.

edit
@stew

if they say its good for 2.3v dude thats what they can take









which temps are you using for your readings? only the 85c max is for the socket and the tjmax is for the cores, so the 85 is whats reported in bios and the 100 is from the likes of real/coretemp and such.


----------



## loftystew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
i would try a newwer bios revision dude, people in here have done best with f9 and f11 from what i have read about our board.

dont forget to tun optimised defaulst after the flash, then save and restart it before you start to play with you oc.

your vcore and pll are too high and your refs are all too low imo m8 i imagine the 1st is overcompensating for the later tho.

edit
@stew

if they say its good for 2.3v dude thats what they can take









which temps are you using for your readings? only the 85c max is for the socket and the tjmax is for the cores, so the 85 is whats reported in bios and the 100 is from the likes of real/coretemp and such.

I see, so is 70-80C core temp (use RealTemp for it) ok for regular use? Temp for socket wise should be ok (51C I think.... I uses speedfan for reading it).

I'm already at F11. I haven't done anything to PLL though since I heard raise it to help you boot into Windows and I have no problem booting into Windows.

*
Below is my BIOS setting:*

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 7x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: None
CPU Frequency .......................: 475 x 7

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 7x
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 475MHz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.28125V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.24000V
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Normal
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Normal
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Normal
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.20V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal

I have no idea what to do with the ref and are confuse what it does. Is there any guideline on how to set it? What do you think I should try/do for now?


----------



## marsey99

sry stew the first bit was for kgpp22493 and you posted while i was typing









so only the edit was aimed at you









temps, well intel say they are good for 100c so....why not but its a personal thing this loads of people will tell you "i dont like my cores above 60C or 70c" but 100c is the point at which these 45nm chips start to sweat and then the intel theral managment stuff kicks in and slows them down so they dont melt. if throttling doesnt lowwer the temps they then shutdown.

i use everest when i am testing my clocks to watch for throttling and that is the point at which i know i have gone to high but like i said others dont like anything above x degrees c.

edit
just looking at your mit and you really want to get those voltages nailed down so you know whats what, some of those could be giving you way more than you need and thats why your temps are as high as they are.

edit 2

Quote:

Originally Posted by dennyb
For what it is worth, here are my views on voltage adjustments for V-core ,Term and MCH

When going for high clocks there is a "relationship" between V-core and CPU Term that should be maintained for the sake of stability. At a clock of say 3.6 the voltage difference between V-core and Term should be about 0.02v lower for Term. At 4.0 that difference grows to about 0.03v,as you will be raising the V-core the higher you go, but the Term does not get raised an eaual amount. If raised equally you would eventually be too high on Term for safety.

Continuing on, lets say you have moved up to 4.1Ghz testing. You will most likely need a pretty good V-core increase. I won't attempt to plug in a # for your chip. But let's say for instance you need 1.375v-core for whatever speed you are trying to stableize. Your Term should then be somewhere between .030v and .040v lower that V-core voltage. The 1.340v would be a good choice.

The voltage ratio between Core and Term is necessary for a stable clock. It is necessary to note that as you attain higher clocks, that voltage ratio widens just a bit.

Now for MCH---once you pass 400 FSB your chip needs more MCH for the RAM portion of the overclock to communicate properly with the CPU. The MCH between 400FSB and 500 FSB is generally from 1.24 to 1.32. I don't think you will ever need to exceed 1.32v in MCH

I select "normal" over "auto" if not plugging in a # for everything else
this was my starting point when i went it on my own with this bios and when i found i couldnt get it right i asked the guys in here what they thought and they were right









i found i needed to keep my vcore and term close when i went higher and i needed to go upto 1.46v on the mch but it helped me get my head around the options.

erm your ram refs should be half your vdimm, best thing to do is set them all to default values and then increase those you have needed too and see if it still posts.


----------



## loftystew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
sry stew the first bit was for kgpp22493 and you posted while i was typing









so only the edit was aimed at you









temps, well intel say they are good for 100c so....why not but its a personal thing this loads of people will tell you "i dont like my cores above 60C or 70c" but 100c is the point at which these 45nm chips start to sweat and then the intel theral managment stuff kicks in and slows them down so they dont melt. if throttling doesnt lowwer the temps they then shutdown.

i use everest when i am testing my clocks to watch for throttling and that is the point at which i know i have gone to high but like i said others dont like anything above x degrees c.

edit
just looking at your mit and you really want to get those voltages nailed down so you know whats what, some of those could be giving you way more than you need and thats why your temps are as high as they are.

Ahh l see for it's not for me.









Should I mess with CPU ref when I'm actually stable enough currently? I have no idea what to do with it though.

Vcore wise, I say the current 1.28125V is the bare minimum, any lower will result a fail in small FTT. I started from the 1.2V and slowly increase it.

Do any of the other voltages affect CPU stability? What I mean by that is that increasing some other voltages can instead help me reduce the required Vcore voltage but still remains the same stability for CPU as before?

Not sure if it works but I use CPU-Z though to monitoring for throttling by looking at the Core Speed read on it to see if it decreases.


----------



## marsey99

i edited my last post again dude


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loftystew*


Ahh l see for it's not for me.









Should I mess with CPU ref when I'm actually stable enough currently? I have no idea what to do with it though.

Vcore wise, I say the current 1.28125V is the bare minimum, any lower will result a fail in small FTT. I started from the 1.2V and slowly increase it.

Do any of the other voltages affect CPU stability? What I mean by that is that increasing some other voltages can instead help me reduce the required Vcore voltage but still remains the same stability for CPU as before?

Not sure if it works but I use CPU-Z though to monitoring for throttling by looking at the Core Speed read on it to see if it decreases.


The main voltages affecting CPU staility are V-core and Term (MCH Core affects Ram). Most guys here have found that keeping Term about .03/.04v lower than V-core will allow you to run stable at the lowest possible voltages


----------



## loftystew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


edit 2

this was my starting point when i went it on my own with this bios and when i found i couldnt get it right i asked the guys in here what they thought and they were right









i found i needed to keep my vcore and term close when i went higher and i needed to go upto 1.46v on the mch but it helped me get my head around the options.

erm your ram refs should be half your vdimm, best thing to do is set them all to default values and then increase those you have needed too and see if it still posts.


Hmm.. if that's the case, my Vcore and CPU term should be fine as it is now I think (when according to dennyb's advice). I can't go any lower for Vcore since it's already the bare minimum which is kinda sad.

As for voltage for RAM, I'm not sure should I put it back to 1.8V. I'm hesitating about it because I'm afraid it might cause small FFT to fail if there is not enough power going to RAM and I don't want that to happen.

I read that higher FSB will require more voltage to RAM for it to work stable. I wouldn't want to keep increasing my Vcore and Term, not knowing that the RAM is the issue, and still couldn't find out why is the test still failing despite all the increment in Vcore and Term.

I maybe wrong but will RAM cause small FFT to fail since it does test a bit of RAM according to what P95 states?

BTW, thanks for helping me out.


----------



## loftystew

Argg... One of the cores crapped me out at 7 hrs. Great gonna turn the Vcore up a knot and start 8 hrs of small FFT all over again.







Maybe while doing that, I should increase my FSB by 5MHz.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kgpp22493*


CPU = E7300
Motherboard = ep45-ud3r
BIOS Version = f7a
Ram = 4GB Kingston 2GB PNY

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 10
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 392

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:
System Memory Multiplier ............:2.00D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 740
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: 5-8-8-22

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:
tRCD ................................:
tRP..................................:
tRAS.................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:...............turn this on
CPU Vcore............................: 1.68...........try 1.45
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 0.81........try 1.42
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.59..........1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.785

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.30
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.76
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.85
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.57
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: ...........set to manufactures spec
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.81
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:


Try that and test with prime95 for stability.


----------



## crashdummy35

I think kgpp22493 may have damaged his chip running it so hot. I sent him my voltages (which are worse than they were previously) and he said he can't even boot with anything less than 1.4v for 3.2 GHz..? That's crazy voltage for 3.2 GHz.

I told him he should just grab an E5200 and work with that.

Good morning to everyone...I'm off to run errands.


----------



## marsey99

his volts scared me too so i sent him here


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loftystew*


Hmm.. if that's the case, my Vcore and CPU term should be fine as it is now I think (when according to dennyb's advice). I can't go any lower for Vcore since it's already the bare minimum which is kinda sad.

As for voltage for RAM, I'm not sure should I put it back to 1.8V. I'm hesitating about it because I'm afraid it might cause small FFT to fail if there is not enough power going to RAM and I don't want that to happen.

I read that higher FSB will require more voltage to RAM for it to work stable. I wouldn't want to keep increasing my Vcore and Term, not knowing that the RAM is the issue, and still couldn't find out why is the test still failing despite all the increment in Vcore and Term.

I maybe wrong but will RAM cause small FFT to fail since it does test a bit of RAM according to what P95 states?

BTW, thanks for helping me out.


lofty stew--I think you are confusing DRAM Voltage (which should be set to Manu specs) and left alone except when going for high benches, with MCH Core. MCH Core needs to be raised after reaching 400 FSB and raise as much as needed to pass blend


----------



## loftystew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
lofty stew--I think you are confusing DRAM Voltage (which should be set to Manu specs) and left alone except when going for high benches, with MCH Core. MCH Core needs to be raised after reaching 400 FSB and raise as much as needed to pass blend

Hmm I see... So I will set it to 2.2V then and DRAM Ref to 1.1V.


----------



## marsey99

if you set all your volts manualy to stock/default the refs will go auto when you increase the vdimm.


----------



## loftystew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
if you set all your volts manualy to stock/default the refs will go auto when you increase the vdimm.

So I should put my DRAM Ref to auto and not set it to normal or something?

Do I have to do the same for CPU Ref?

Currently, I put almost of all the settings that I'm not touching to Normal.


----------



## marsey99

no, set it to what it says is normal, it shows them on the left of where you set it your self. so 1.8v for vdimm and 0.9 for the refs and then as you up the vdimm the refs go up on their own.


----------



## loftystew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
no, set it to what it says is normal, it shows them on the left of where you set it your self. so 1.8v for vdimm and 0.9 for the refs and then as you up the vdimm the refs go up on their own.

I don't really get what you mean. When I set DRAM volt to 2.2V, the DRAM term on the left still shows 0.9V, it didn't went up.


----------



## marsey99

did you set them manually to .9 before you upped the vdimm?

edit
hope this helps

guru with paint me

















tbh you want to set them all as alot of them will change insync with other voltages as you increase them.


----------



## loftystew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


did you set them manually to .9 before you upped the vdimm?

edit
hope this helps

guru with paint me

















tbh you want to set them all as alot of them will change insync with other voltages as you increase them.


No I didn't set DRAM ref to 0.9V but to Normal instead before I increase the DRAM voltage to 2.2V.

What's the different between setting it as default value (e.g 0.9V) and setting it as normal? They are the same, aren't they?


----------



## marsey99

i had trouble with it posting when i left them on normal but when i set them myself i could carry on going for higher fsb.

the other thing is if you are letting the board decide what voltage to use it will overvolt, this goes for them all, cpu, mch and ich aswell as dram. like it was giving me 1.65v for the cpu pll which is way more than i need, this would of given me higher temps than it needed to too. which could be happening to you as you dont know what volts its giving to what.


----------



## loftystew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


i had trouble with it posting when i left them on normal but when i set them myself i could carry on going for higher fsb.

the other thing is if you are letting the board decide what voltage to use it will overvolt, this goes for them all, cpu, mch and ich aswell as dram. like it was giving me 1.65v for the cpu pll which is way more than i need, this would of given me higher temps than it needed to too. which could be happening to you as you dont know what volts its giving to what.


Hmm so can I just leave it alone and not mess with it if I'm able to post and pass stability test?


----------



## marsey99

well yea, you did say before you crashed tho









after i looked at your mit it makes me think that you maybe getting more volts than you need like mine was which will be increasing your temps.


----------



## loftystew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


well yea, you did say before you crashed tho









after i looked at your mit it makes me think that you maybe getting more volts than you need like mine was which will be increasing your temps.


I will see how's the blend test goes after I passed the stability test on small FFT and adjust the voltages if needed. If not, I will just leave it as it is.

Thanks for spending time to help/teach me.


----------



## CrazyLegs19

I'm back. I've been running stable (24+ Prime95 Large) at 4.0GHz for a few weeks now thanks to help from this group (Grish). But that's at a measly 445FSB. I'd like to increase FSB....not so much concerned about increasing core for now.

I was just wondering what to expect on the way up to 500, and perhaps 533. I've been looking at Grishka's builds and it looks like he hardly has to change anything to go from [email protected] to [email protected] (http://forums.tweaktown.com/f13/gris...-builds-32458/). 
Have others had similar experiences while pushing FSB without changing core? Am I right to think that most of the changes would be on the MCH side, since the core clock is largely unchanged?

oh - and Grish - I'm sorry but your Calculon system name was too good not to rip off. So I went with the second best Futurama-esque name.

current setup:
BIOS (Award F8) settings:
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............:Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................:9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................:4.00 (445x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: Mhz 445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [Auto]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: AUTO
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1068
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ......................................... 5
tRP'........................................... 5
tRAS.......................................... 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... 4
tWTR.......................................... 4
tWR............................................ 13
tRFC........................................... 58
tRTP........................................... 4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ 1066

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:9

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration..................:[Enabled]
CPU Vcore..............................: 1.22V (this is the value that shows in HW Monitor...I can't remember the BIOS setting atm since I'm at work.)
CPU Termination...... 1.200V
CPU PLL...........1.500V

CPU Referen.........0.76

MCH/ICH
MCH Core..........1.200V
MCH Reference.....0.76V
MCH/DRAM Ref........1.00V
ICH I/O...........1.50V
ICH Core.........1.100V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage ......2.1V
DRAM Termination ..1.05V
Channel A Reference 1.05V
Channel B Reference 1.05V


----------



## bk7794

Just incase anybody would like an update I was able to lower my Ram Voltage from 1.8-1.6volts. I could possibly get it lower but something was wrong with my memtest, so better safe then sorry. Then my V-core is at 1.23125, and my termination is at 1.22 volts. I know my term is a bit high for now but when I up my clock i won't touch it


----------



## loftystew

Guys, just wondering how true is this article? http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardwar...-intel-s-p45/1
*
Especially this part of the article:*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *From the article*
It's a case of spending a lot of time increasing the CPU VTT (not over 1.35V - you'll kill the CPU) and CPU PLL (not over 1.7V, because again you'll kill your CPU) and tweaking the GTL Reference voltages for the CPU and North bridge to be around 61-63 percent of VTT for 45nm CPUs and 67 percent for 65nm.

This is particularly noteworthy with quad-core processors because, if you're finding two cores drop off under Prime95 load, it's probably down to the fact that the two CPU dies are not identical and while core one and four can hit the FSB you've set, the other pair of cores are having trouble. Tweaking the GTL can sometimes give them better stability.

So does this means I can raise my CPU reference to around 61-63 percent of CPU Term if I find 1 or 2 cores having trouble getting pass Small FFT instead of raising my CPU Vcore to another knot higher?

If this is true, this would means that I can use less Vcore and term voltage instead to achieve the same stability by increasing CPU reference which in turns can help decrease overall core temp too.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loftystew* 
Guys, just wondering how true is this article? http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardwar...-intel-s-p45/1
*
Especially this part of the article:*

So does this means I can raise my CPU reference to around 61-63 percent of CPU Term if I find 1 or 2 cores having trouble getting pass Small FFT instead of raising my CPU Vcore to another knot higher?

If this is true, this would means that I can use less Vcore and term voltage instead to achieve the same stability by increasing CPU reference which in turns can help decrease overall core temp too.

I would say for the most part yes, but you still have to find the sweet spot and that takes a lot of testing. Your vcore is not very high, so I would get to the FSB that you like and then tweak it from there. I am glad you are learning how to OC and not just looking for settings. This was my favorite part of the article.

The kicker that this is a _completely_ blind art â€" youâ€™ve quite literally got to sit there for _hours_ and tweak the nuts off the board trying combinations of GTL and Skew settings until you find something that works. You can calculate some of it, like the GTLs, but throwing all the elements in a pot will still require a considerable degree of discovery. However, as soon as you change the front side bus, memory timings, the CPU (no two CPUs are identical, even if you buy a â€œQ6600 G0â€), the memory sticks (there are different tolerances between batches of the same product, never mind different products!), update the BIOS, or even if youâ€™re using the same board as someone else thereâ€™s no guarantee that one set of settings will work on another board.


----------



## loftystew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I would say for the most part yes, but you still have to find the sweet spot and that takes a lot of testing. Your vcore is not very high, so I would get to the FSB that you like and then tweak it from there. I am glad you are learning how to OC and not just looking for settings. This was my favorite part of the article.

The kicker that this is a _completely_ blind art â€" youâ€™ve quite literally got to sit there for _hours_ and tweak the nuts off the board trying combinations of GTL and Skew settings until you find something that works. You can calculate some of it, like the GTLs, but throwing all the elements in a pot will still require a considerable degree of discovery. However, as soon as you change the front side bus, memory timings, the CPU (no two CPUs are identical, even if you buy a â€œQ6600 G0â€), the memory sticks (there are different tolerances between batches of the same product, never mind different products!), update the BIOS, or even if youâ€™re using the same board as someone else thereâ€™s no guarantee that one set of settings will work on another board.

Thanks. I will test the CPU ref out to see if it fixes the problem when I do meet one.


----------



## bk7794

so the highest voltage for the VTT is 1.35 or termination...interesting. NEver knew that. This is such an awesome thread.
Also what is the GTL is that the reference? Thanks







and Rep for the article. I never knew that.









EDIT: How would I know when to change it because doesn't it change with the vcore, or the termination? THanks again


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


so the highest voltage for the VTT is 1.35 or termination...interesting. NEver knew that. This is such an awesome thread.
Also what is the GTL is that the reference? Thanks







and Rep for the article. I never knew that.










I don't know if 1.35 is max VTT, I have seen a lot of people including me using higher then that with no problems.
GTL is hard to explain, but in short in can help stabilize (especially for quads) at higher FSB.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I don't know if 1.35 is max VTT, I have seen a lot of people including me using higher then that with no problems.
GTL is hard to explain, but in short in can help stabilize (especially for quads) at higher FSB.


so can you increase the GTL and then lower the vcore? OR when one core is failing up the GTL or reference and it should help.

What is the highest for the GTL? sorry for hijacking that, it sparked an interest.


----------



## loftystew

Sigh... Increasing CPU Ref doesn't seems to work out well. In the end I still have to turn up the Vcore Voltage.

I tried using CPU Ref Voltage = 0.63 * CPU Term voltage. I tried going more than that but it didn't work as well.

BTW, what's the max safe for CPU Ref Voltage?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


so the highest voltage for the VTT is 1.35 or termination...interesting. NEver knew that. This is such an awesome thread.
Also what is the GTL is that the reference? Thanks







and Rep for the article. I never knew that.









EDIT: How would I know when to change it because doesn't it change with the vcore, or the termination? THanks again



Table 3. Absolute Maximum and Minimum RatingsSymbol Parameter Min Max Unit Notes1, 2

VCC Core voltage with respect to VSS â€"0.3 1.45 V -

VTT

FSB termination voltage with
respect to VSS

â€"0.3 1.45 V ------Here
TCASE Processor case temperature

SeeSection 5SeeSection 5Â°C -TSTORAGE Processor storage temperature â€"40 85 Â°C 3,


----------



## loftystew

Alright... Managed to pass 7+hrs of Small FFT. Now currently undergoing Blend Test however I've already encountered Windows freeze twice while undergoing Blend test and raised MCH voltage twice.

What's the max safe MCH voltage? Not over 1.3V?

What about IOH voltage? I read people recommend to some others to increase IOH voltage if Windows freezes. So which I should I really add? MCH? IOH?

I am currently adding MCH voltage only which is what dennyb told me to do from the previous post. Just wondering what do IOH volt affects?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loftystew* 
Alright... Managed to pass 7+hrs of Small FFT. Now currently undergoing Blend Test however I've already encountered Windows freeze twice while undergoing Blend test and raised MCH voltage twice.

What's the max safe MCH voltage? Not over 1.3V?

What about IOH voltage? I read people recommend to some others to increase IOH voltage if Windows freezes. So which I should I really add? MCH? IOH?

I am currently adding MCH voltage only which is what dennyb told me to do from the previous post. Just wondering what do IOH volt affects?

MCH Core is what you want-You can safely go up to 1.4ish,but you won't need that much. I have run it in the high 1.5s for benching


----------



## loftystew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


MCH Core is what you want-You can safely go up to 1.4ish,but you won't need that much. I have run it in the high 1.5s for benching


Yup, that's what I'm doing. Been running blend test for 2+ hrs with no problem. I hope it will continue to run for another 10 hrs after which I will call it stable for blend test and do a final test of memtest for 20 mins.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Table 3. Absolute Maximum and Minimum RatingsSymbol Parameter Min Max Unit Notes1, 2

VCC Core voltage with respect to VSS â€"0.3 1.45 V -

VTT

FSB termination voltage with
respect to VSS

â€"0.3 1.45 V ------Here
TCASE Processor case temperature

SeeSection 5SeeSection 5Â°C -TSTORAGE Processor storage temperature â€"40 85 Â°C 3,


interesting. Whats the highest a gtl can go up?


----------



## pitashen

Does anyone have any experience with Kingston's HyperX T1 series (big heat sink version) ram? I recently got 4 sticks of them for 8gig setup. Its marketed as 1066 ram but apparently its meant be OCed from its true raw spec of ddr2 800. Thats fine, since it is supposed to be able to run at 1066 5-5-5-15 2.2V. However I could not get it past 850. Tried loosen the timing, bumped MCH voltage, tried with only one stick. Nothing seemed to work. Is it just me? or this is some sort of incompatibility of the ram with the E45-UD3R board.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
interesting. Whats the highest a gtl can go up?

It's not about how high it can go, but more of a balance. For example, you can throw vcore at a CPU and it will increase the speed of it, but if you throw a lot of GTL at it it will just be unstable.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pitashen* 
Does anyone have any experience with Kingston's HyperX T1 series (big heat sink version) ram? I recently got 4 sticks of them for 8gig setup. Its marketed as 1066 ram but apparently its meant be OCed from its true raw spec of ddr2 800. Thats fine, since it is supposed to be able to run at 1066 5-5-5-15 2.2V. However I could not get it past 850. Tried loosen the timing, bumped MCH voltage, tried with only one stick. Nothing seemed to work. Is it just me? or this is some sort of incompatibility of the ram with the E45-UD3R board.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

Humm this could be tuff. I am not sure I have seen that ram on this board.
Have you checked the ram with memtest?


----------



## pitashen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Humm this could be tuff. I am not sure I have seen that ram on this board.
Have you checked the ram with memtest?


Memtest seemed fine... at least for the first half of the tests (did not have the patience to run the whole thing). Would adjusting the advanced timing parmeters help?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pitashen* 
Memtest seemed fine... at least for the first half of the tests (did not have the patience to run the whole thing). Would adjusting the advanced timing parmeters help?









Maybe. You need to run memtest for an hour or two.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It's not about how high it can go, but more of a balance. For example, you can throw vcore at a CPU and it will increase the speed of it, but if you throw a lot of GTL at it it will just be unstable.


Balance is key. Right?


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pitashen* 
Does anyone have any experience with Kingston's HyperX T1 series (big heat sink version) ram? I recently got 4 sticks of them for 8gig setup. Its marketed as 1066 ram but apparently its meant be OCed from its true raw spec of ddr2 800. Thats fine, since it is supposed to be able to run at 1066 5-5-5-15 2.2V. However I could not get it past 850. Tried loosen the timing, bumped MCH voltage, tried with only one stick. Nothing seemed to work. Is it just me? or this is some sort of incompatibility of the ram with the E45-UD3R board.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

when you have 4 sticks the board is more stressed so it lowers the ram speed. you can overclock it.


----------



## pitashen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
when you have 4 sticks the board is more stressed so it lowers the ram speed. you can overclock it.

Thats where my problem is, I am not able to manually adjust the ram speed to the marketed spec. The best stable I could get is 850 4-4-4-12 instead of 1066 5-5-5-15. I have tried to increase the MCH voltage and even tried with just one stick and in pair. No luck.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pitashen* 
Thats where my problem is, I am not able to manually adjust the ram speed to the marketed spec. The best stable I could get is 850 4-4-4-12 instead of 1066 5-5-5-15. I have tried to increase the MCH voltage and even tried with just one stick and in pair. No luck.

did you up the voltage to the ram when you tried upping the mch?

edit

i have found a strange bug in my bios, if i set the [email protected] and [email protected] it dropps me to 1.26v in windows, it boots fine but its unstable. if i move vcore up or down one notch it boots with the right vcore but at those settings it loses 100mv somewhere??

dont know, just thought i would share









f11 btw


----------



## loftystew

Currently undergoing blend test, but for some unknown reason it keep failing randomly. I tried doing blend test for 3 times and it failed at 3 different time.

First Blend Test - Failed at 7+ hrs
Second Blend Test - Failed at 8+ hrs
Third Blend Test - Failed at 6+ hrs

I have increased MCH voltage for each time the system failed the blend test, however, it seems to get from better to worst.

Should I increase my MCH voltage further? It's going to reach 1.3V soon (next increment will be 1.3V). Or can I stop and considered the error random and not due to MCH voltage issues and call it a stable?

My aim is 12 hrs blend test without failure though for me to consider the system stable.

Note: My system passed about 8hrs of Small FFT before proceeding to blend test.


----------



## BradleyW

Congrats to ACHILEE5 for writting a sticky








Well done mate








Bradley


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loftystew* 
Currently undergoing blend test, but for some unknown reason it keep failing randomly. I tried doing blend test for 3 times and it failed at 3 different time.

First Blend Test - Failed at 7+ hrs
Second Blend Test - Failed at 8+ hrs
Third Blend Test - Failed at 6+ hrs

I have increased MCH voltage for each time the system failed the blend test, however, it seems to get from better to worst.

Should I increase my MCH voltage further? It's going to reach 1.3V soon (next increment will be 1.3V). Or can I stop and considered the error random and not due to MCH voltage issues and call it a stable?

My aim is 12 hrs blend test without failure though for me to consider the system stable.

Note: My system passed about 8hrs of Small FFT before proceeding to blend test.

If I were you, I would want to figure out why it's failing. Might as well try 1.30 MCH.
There is a possibility that the board does not like your ram. Is there any way you can sell it, and pick up some G.Skills?


----------



## loftystew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


If I were you, I would want to figure out why it's failing. Might as well try 1.30 MCH.
There is a possibility that the board does not like your ram. Is there any way you can sell it, and pick up some G.Skills?


Hmm... Currently undergoing blend test *again*







on 1.30V for MCH.

Sigh... I'm stuck with these RAMs till my next system upgrade which is about 2 more years down the road. Why 2 years? All thanks to the mandatory full time national service in my country so my current system will have to last through that. It will be a waste if I were to change my system now since I won't get to use it much except maybe during the weekend.

Gonna pray hard 1.3V will do the trick. Just in case, I increase my DRAM voltage to 2.1V too. Manufacturer spec for my RAM is 2.2V to 2.3V.

I heard from marsey99 that I need to set my DRAM ref to half my DRAM voltage. Didn't do it though, maybe I should, might work something out.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Congrats to ACHILEE5 for writting a sticky








Well done mate









Bradley


Thanks Brad, I couldn't have done it without the UD3R








http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives...e-results.html


----------



## NoGuru

OMG, set your ram to manufactured specs "2.2" then after the CPU is stable you can try and drop volts. I would even set them at 2.3 for now.


----------



## loftystew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


OMG, set your ram to manufactured specs "2.2" then after the CPU is stable you can try and drop volts. I would even set them at 2.3 for now.


Owh... I thought 2.2V would be too high since it worked previously on 1.8V (non-overclocked).

I will go set it to 2.2V now then.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loftystew*


Owh... I thought 2.2V would be too high since it worked previously on 1.8V (non-overclocked).

I will go set it to 2.2V now then.


I'm pretty sure this will help it pass the test, good luck.


----------



## MADMAX22

Hey guys wondering whats the best bios for the Q9550. Mine will be here today and gonna start playing with it tonight. So far I have had the best luck with the f9c bios with my current setup. Will this be ok for this chip as well or should I change to the f10e or similar.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Hey guys wondering whats the best bios for the Q9550. Mine will be here today and gonna start playing with it tonight. So far I have had the best luck with the f9c bios with my current setup. Will this be ok for this chip as well or should I change to the f10e or similar.


Do not use the F10 BIOS, it locks and is very difficult to change. Most people have liked the F9, I'd stick with that.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Do not use the F10 BIOS, it locks and is very difficult to change. Most people have liked the F9, I'd stick with that.


Cool will do, cant wait to replace this reactor (I mean B3 quad)

EDIT: Well initial test promising. Just playing but with 1.328vcore cpuz booted at 4.25ghz but windows froze on me, actually think I need to raise mch forgot to change it when I was playing. Anyways gonna stress test it while Im at work at 4ghz with the above voltage and see what happens.

Its a E0 with a 1.30v vid. Not the best but oh well.


----------



## pitashen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 







Maybe. You need to run memtest for an hour or two.

Left my comp all day running Memtest without error. I am going to try rolling back Bios version see if it would make a difference. In the end I might just settle with my current setting of 850 4-4-4-12... since the performance difference compare to 1066 is rather minimal... for Core 2 systems...


----------



## MADMAX22

Well I think a lapjob is gonna be in my chips future. Oced to the 4.0ghz and 1.328vcore in bios it hit about 71c during IBT or whatever its called running max memory. Passed 5 of those test though. Left it running prime small ffts where it was down around 63c.

Does this sound close to right running a single loop older system. Im not really sure what these guys temps are on average.

For you guys that run the 9550 at 500fsb or higher whats the average mchv that you end up having to run for stability on these ud3p's?


----------



## loftystew

Argg.... the blend test failed at 9+ hrs this time round...

MCH voltage at 1.3V
DRAM voltage at 2.2V

Damn... Maybe I should change the DRAM reference to half the DRAM voltage and see if it will work out. I wonder what's causing the problem?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Well I think a lapjob is gonna be in my chips future. Oced to the 4.0ghz and 1.328vcore in bios it hit about 71c during IBT or whatever its called running max memory. Passed 5 of those test though. Left it running prime small ffts where it was down around 63c.

Does this sound close to right running a single loop older system. Im not really sure what these guys temps are on average.

For you guys that run the 9550 at 500fsb or higher whats the average mchv that you end up having to run for stability on these ud3p's?


at 500 fsb mch 1.34v make sure your mch SKEW is 50ps if not ull need 1.44 or more
as far as your temps.... i get about the same on air 72c on linx @ full tilt at 4.3ghz but i dont use llc







your load temps should be around 62c or less on linx


----------



## loftystew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


at 500 fsb mch 1.34v make sure your mch SKEW is 50ps if not ull need 1.44 or more


Hi freak, although the post is not intended for me but do you mind telling me how do you roughly gauge the MCH skew requirement? Is it based on any of the voltages or do you just randomly punch in a number and see if it works?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loftystew*


Hi freak, although the post is not intended for me but do you mind telling me how do you roughly gauge the MCH skew requirement? Is it based on any of the voltages or do you just randomly punch in a number and see if it works?


ehh i found the peak of stability with ONLY 50ps any more for eg

cpu skew 50 100 200
mch skew 150 200 300

just using 50 ps on the mch was the best anything else made it unstable thats just my experience.


----------



## loftystew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


ehh i found the peak of stability with ONLY 50ps any more for eg

cpu skew 50 100 200
mch skew 150 200 300

just using 50 ps on the mch was the best anything else made it unstable thats just my experience.


So I assumed you get the skew by trial and error?

Anyway, do I really need to re-run the whole blend test again every time I changed something or can I just run the blend test starting from the last point of failure?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loftystew*


So I assumed you get the skew by trial and error?

Anyway, do I really need to re-run the whole blend test again every time I changed something or can I just run the blend test starting from the last point of failure?


yes sir

haha no 9 hours is pretty stable if anything u need a tad more vcore 
what speed are you trying to hit and whats the vid of your chip

post your code


----------



## loftystew

*This is the setting which blend test failed at 9+ hrs:*

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q8200
Motherboard = EP45-UD3R
BIOS Version = F11
Ram = 2 * 2GB Kingston HyperX DDR2-8500 (Rated volt 2.2V - 2.3V)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 7
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: None
CPU Frequency .......................: 479 * 7

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 7
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 479 (OCed from 2.33 to 3.353GHz)
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.28xxxV <- Not sure of the exact figure
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.26000V
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Normal
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.3000V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Normal
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Normal
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.20V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal

*
This is my current setting, still undergoing blend test to check if it passes (changes are in red):*

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q8200
Motherboard = EP45-UD3R
BIOS Version = F11
Ram = 2 * 2GB Kingston HyperX DDR2-8500 (Rated volt 2.2V - 2.3V)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 7
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: None
CPU Frequency .......................: 479 * 7

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 7
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 479 (OCed from 2.33 to 3.353GHz)
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.29xxxV <- not sure the exact figure
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.26000V
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Normal
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.3000V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Normal
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Normal
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.20V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.10V
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal

All unmentioned setting are remained at default.


----------



## freakb18c1

yea more vcore or simply enable llc and it should make 12+ hours easy


----------



## MADMAX22

OK so I playing with this new 9550 and stressing a little about what voltages to run I decided to check out what voltages Im actually running. I found this guide here 
voltage readings there is also this one but I didnt want to take my mobo out of its box right now hardware canucks they also include a chart of what they got.

OK 
My board is a version 1.0 ud3p
bios 9c

Here is what I came up with. Sorry about the insert but figured it was the best way I could get them posted.

Anyone else tried this at all, would really like some more input as to weather I have the correct read points and what not.

Code:


Code:


Madmax22 voltage testing.

For the test I used OCCT psu tester, it pulled cpu temps 
close to linpack (within 2c) and seems to put more of stress
on the entire system. I also did a run of linpack and those 
voltages are as stated in ()

      Idle voltages   load voltages
CPU
vcore  1.37v -------- 1.41v (1.39v under linpack)
PLL    1.56v -------- 1.70v (1.69v linpack)
vtt    1.32v -------- 1.35v (1.36v linpack)

MCHv   1.34v -------- 1.40v (1.38v linpack)

Vdimm  2.10v -------- 2.15v (2.14v linpack)

Measured my psu rails as well 
idle 12.01v, 5.03v, 3.35v 
load 11.97v, 5.01v, 3.35v

CPUZ 471 x 8.5, voltage vcore 1.36 (never fluctuated)
This was the same under uguru.

My bios settings were
LLC enabled, all voltages not mentioned left in auto.

CPU
 vcore 1.3875v
 term  1.340v
 pll   1.57v
 ref   0.848v (set it to 0.761 while at 1.20 term)

MCH v  1.340v

Dram   2.10v


----------



## MADMAX22

Another thing

PLL which I think is suppose to have a limit of 1.55 or 1,65 for these chips so I was a little worried when it was going above 1.65 and hitting 1.7v so

I checked in bios and changed the settings, the read point seems to be accurate as when in bios and 1.35 is set it reads about that, same with 1.45v so I went with 1.45v and booted into windows.

With 1.45v it will read that at idle or close, however under load it jumps up to 1.56 to 1.58v which seems about ok I guess.

You guys may wanna check allthough I havnt heard of any dead cpus from this board so not sure if intel is just joshing us or what.

Edit; sorry for the double post just wanna bring attention to it is all.


----------



## loftystew

Just wondering...

I heard that if I have trouble booting into Windows, I have to increase Vcore PLL voltage right? Well, I did that and I managed to boot into Windows successfully.

However, what if after you boot into Windows and you encounter freezes when you launch small FFT test? What do you increase? The Vcore voltage or Vcore PLL voltage?

Another thing that I heard is that an increase in Vcore PLL voltage cause faster degradation compared to an increase in Vcore voltage. Is that true?

Last thing which I want to ask (more on your opinion) is that do you think an increment of 50MHz core speed worth the increment of Vcore PLL + Vcore voltage? THe next 50MHz increment will require me to increase Vcore PLL (which I never did before) and more Vcore voltage.


----------



## MADMAX22

OK so a little help I guess.

I can run my 9550 up to 4.1ghz with about 1.36vcore. Basically it runs right up to about 480fsb with ease however anything past that and it freezes windows. No bsod or errors just freeze up when running a stress test.

I went thru adjusting variouse voltages from vcore,mch,vtt and ref and always same result. When I add pll it stables out. 
1.45pll in bios nets up to about 485fsb. Over that and I have to raise it to 1.50 and then 1.57v pll. This would be in spec however if my multimeter readings are correct this puts me at 1.57v pll idle and about 1.70v pll load.

Whats your guys thoughts on this?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Another thing

PLL which I think is suppose to have a limit of 1.55 or 1,65 for these chips so I was a little worried when it was going above 1.65 and hitting 1.7v so

I checked in bios and changed the settings, the read point seems to be accurate as when in bios and 1.35 is set it reads about that, same with 1.45v so I went with 1.45v and booted into windows.

With 1.45v it will read that at idle or close, however under load it jumps up to 1.56 to 1.58v which seems about ok I guess.

You guys may wanna check allthough I havnt heard of any dead cpus from this board so not sure if intel is just joshing us or what.

Edit; sorry for the double post just wanna bring attention to it is all.


This is interesting. Was this also using OCCT to test?

Edit: I use 1.57 PLL above 500 FSB.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loftystew*


Hmm... Currently undergoing blend test *again*







on 1.30V for MCH.

Sigh... I'm stuck with these RAMs till my next system upgrade which is about 2 more years down the road. Why 2 years? All thanks to the mandatory full time national service in my country so my current system will have to last through that. It will be a waste if I were to change my system now since I won't get to use it much except maybe during the weekend.

Gonna pray hard 1.3V will do the trick. Just in case, I increase my DRAM voltage to 2.1V too. Manufacturer spec for my RAM is 2.2V to 2.3V.

I heard from marsey99 that I need to set my DRAM ref to half my DRAM voltage. Didn't do it though, maybe I should, might work something out.


I have the same RAM but not the ones with the tall heat sinks, it takes me 2.26 to get it stable at 1066. I run it at 2.28 for 1096 MHz. The numbers blink red at 2.30v and up on this board--no way I'm putting 2.3v through my DMMs. But even at 2.28 v my sticks don't get hot, they just get a tiny bit warm. I've run them for hours in a game then touched them with the game still running. Give them 2.26 maybe 2.28 if that's what it takes. This RAM has a life time warranty so I'm not worried about running them into the ground.

Good luck.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


OK so a little help I guess.

I can run my 9550 up to 4.1ghz with about 1.36vcore. Basically it runs right up to about 480fsb with ease however anything past that and it freezes windows. No bsod or errors just freeze up when running a stress test.

I went thru adjusting variouse voltages from vcore,mch,vtt and ref and always same result. When I add pll it stables out. 
1.45pll in bios nets up to about 485fsb. Over that and I have to raise it to 1.50 and then 1.57v pll. This would be in spec however if my multimeter readings are correct this puts me at 1.57v pll idle and about 1.70v pll load.

Whats your guys thoughts on this?


whats your cpu vtt set at?
cpu PLL is only needed past 1.5 like around 4.4ghz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


cpu PLL is only needed past 1.5 like around 4.4ghz


That's not true. I need 1.57 once I get up around 500 FSB to be stable.

Nice desktop Crash, I like the red.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That's not true. I need 1.57 once I get up around 500 FSB to be stable.


i had no luck with it only caused me instability. :\\ only helped when i went past 4.4ghz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


i had no luck with it only caused me instability. :\\ only helped when i went past 4.4ghz


What do you have it at now?


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
This is interesting. Was this also using OCCT to test?

Edit: I use 1.57 PLL above 500 FSB.

For the voltage measurements I used occt either the psu test or occt linpack. Either one seems to stress the system about the same with the psu test pulling a little more power I think.

I used 1,61 PLL with my x3220 and it never complained plus that thing was a beast so I never really worried to much.

Uguru do you have a multimeter by chance, if so would you be kind enough to check the PLL voltage. I would really like to see what others are getting for that voltage, its the only one Im a tad worried about.

Oh by the way heres my settings that Im running now, made it thru 20passes of lynpack and about 15hours of prime small ffts. Not totally stable but for right now its ok.

Code:



Code:


CPU = q9550
Motherboard = 1.1
BIOS Version = F9c
Ram = Gskill PQ 2x2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.10

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 483
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00d
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 920
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: auto 
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.38125v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.45v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.823v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.903v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.010v
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.57v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.010v
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.010v
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.010v


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 

Uguru do you have a multimeter by chance?

No, but if I get a chance to over the weekend, I will pick one up.

Term looks a little low, but if it's stable, sweet!


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
No, but if I get a chance to over the weekend, I will pick one up.

Term looks a little low, but if it's stable, sweet!

Hope its pretty stable, Ive got to run more test.

When I was trying to raise the oc I raised vtt and it didnt seem to have any effect on being able to go higher or stabilize higher speeds.

I think this chip has some more in it I just gotta figure it out, unless it just has a bad fsb limit in which case Ill be happy with 4.1ghz. Its a lot snappier then my X3220 at 3.4ghz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Hope its pretty stable, Ive got to run more test.

When I was trying to raise the oc I raised vtt and it didnt seem to have any effect on being able to go higher or stabilize higher speeds.

I think this chip has some more in it I just gotta figure it out, unless it just has a bad fsb limit in which case Ill be happy with 4.1ghz. Its a lot snappier then my X3220 at 3.4ghz

Was that the highest the X3220 would stabilize at?


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Was that the highest the X3220 would stabilize at?

Yeah it was a B3. It was totally stable at 3.4ghz with 1.43vcore or so, it was just so darn hot that in linpack it would hit the high 70's. It was about 100passes stable plus 20hours of each prime stable as well. Good chip, if it was as cool as a G0 then it would have reached far higher oc's pretty easily.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That's not true. I need 1.57 once I get up around 500 FSB to be stable.

Nice desktop Crash, I like the red.


Thanks. Got tired of messing with this chip and decided to mess with Windows a bit.

Having a hard time getting stable with an fsb of 436. I decided to adjust the MCH Ref myself this time to see if I could get a handle on how this works. Trying .803 I think it is now. 1.30 MCH.

Taking ugly volts just for 3.92...about 1.42 CPU-Z. As long as I don't damage the board's socket I don't really care. This Megahelm truly surprises me; with all these volts I top out at 45c in Orthos Small FFTs. I'm going to buy some Shin-Etzu and bring it down a few more degrees and run the [email protected] out of this chip.

My other problem is, that at this fsb my RAM either runs at 872 which it handles fine or 11~something (using D dividers) which it absolutely cannot handle. Using the 333 (B) divider gives me issues.

But tinkering is most of the fun so I don't mind.

Hope everything has been good with you guys







.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Thanks. Got tired of messing with this chip and decided to mess with Windows a bit.

Having a hard time getting stable with an fsb of 436. I decided to adjust the MCH Ref myself this time to see if I could get a handle on how this works. Trying .803 I think it is now. 1.30 MCH.

Taking ugly volts just for 3.92...about 1.42 CPU-Z. As long as I don't damage the board's socket I don't really care. This Megahelm truly surprises me; with all these volts I top out at 45c in Orthos Small FFTs. I'm going to buy some Shin-Etzu and bring it down a few more degrees and run the [email protected] out of this chip.

My other problem is, that at this fsb my RAM either runs at 872 which it handles fine or 11~something (using D dividers) which it absolutely cannot handle. Using the 333 (B) divider gives me issues.

But tinkering is most of the fun so I don't mind.

Hope everything has been good with you guys







.


I am willing to bet a guy with your brains will get the job done.
I need you to get that chip to 4 GHz for the club, I think I am going to pass the club on.


----------



## crashdummy35

I'm inching my way towards that magic number. I noticed that with huge volts like these 7400's need, you can't really use that REFs scaling as usual. At least I can't. Seems to over volt on some and cause instability. So, I'm going one by one and trying them out to see what works. The .803 worked for 10 Max IBT runs so tonight I'll run Orthos and see if it passes Blend.

I tried 4 GHz yesterday with the REFs scaled like the guide says and it wouldn't even post. So I'm going to try it the hard way.

As long as the board holds up I'm cool with whatever it takes.


----------



## Dilyn

Just bought myself a Xigmatek Dark Knight








Should I buy some MX-2? I'm running low on AS5 right now, and plus MX-2 has no burn in time.
Really wanna push this chip further than 3.4, and I'm hoping the DK can do it








Plus, I've got some extra fans. I smell a push-pull going...


----------



## crashdummy35

If you have an extra fan, gut it and make a shroud. That alone lowered my temps by 4 degrees. It eliminates the dead spot behind the fan blades' hub by distancing it from the heat sink--allows air to hit the entire sink.


----------



## lowkickqop

Ya'll I am so confused. I overclocked my E8500 to 4.0ghz at 1.248 it passed 29 hours or prime before I manually stopped it and 10 passes of Intel Burn Test on Max. Then when I shut down or reboot my computer my overclock becomes unstable and won't boot up again. I've read a couple of people having this problem. Is it a problem with my motherboard? What happens when I reboot and try to boot it back up is it makes a series of bunch of fast beeps and keeps beeping and won't boot. What is that an indication of what is being stable?


----------



## crashdummy35

Depends on the cycle/series of beeps. A long series of beeps I have experience with is 15 beeps in groups of about 3 I believe then it would try and reboot, then the 15 beeps again and it'd try to reboot. I found out that this particular long beep/reboot loop had to do with my memory.


----------



## lowkickqop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
Depends on the cycle/series of beeps. A long series of beeps I have experience with is 15 beeps in groups of about 3 I believe then it would try and reboot, then the 15 beeps again and it'd try to reboot. I found out that this particular long beep/reboot loop had to do with my memory.

That's exactly what its doing. I'm running my memory on a d strap and its underclocked. should I try something else. it's set at 5-5-5-15 an running it at 2.1 volts should I try to run it at lower volts. any idea what I should try to run it with?


----------



## crashdummy35

What are the RAM's rated specs? Voltage/timings....

What fsb are you running?

What voltages have you set MCH-wise, the Refs and all?

Start with the basics first. Pull the RAM and blow out the DMMs with compressed air. Reseat the sticks and make sure they are in good. Go in and punch in your RAM's volts/timings manually.

Boot and run a little Blend.

Play a game.

Reboot and see what happens.


----------



## lowkickqop

Now it's not even a problem with the ram it's a problem with my overclock. It will overclock and run fine and pass stability testing but as soon as I shut down or reboot my computer crashes. I don't get why it's stable and passes then as soon as I reboot it's not.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


Now it's not even a problem with the ram it's a problem with my overclock. It will overclock and run fine and pass stability testing but as soon as I shut down or reboot my computer crashes. I don't get why it's stable and passes then as soon as I reboot it's not.


Where is the rest of your system spec? Is the power supply strong enough?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


If you have an extra fan, gut it and make a shroud. That alone lowered my temps by 4 degrees. It eliminates the dead spot behind the fan blades' hub by distancing it from the heat sink--allows air to hit the entire sink.


I do happen to have an extra Yate-Loon from a purchase I recently made









How does one go about making a shroud? I've heard a lot about them and that they're really awesome and work great for lowering temps, but I'm completely stumped as to how to set one up.


----------



## crashdummy35

Make a shroud.

Pretty simple and straight forward. And it really works.

I just ran Orthos Blend for 5 hours ... and failed ... but my high temp was 44c. That's with 1.42 volts through the cpu.


----------



## Dilyn

Ah excellent. Thanks mate









I'll attempt that after I get all my new stuff. Not sure if a shroud will fit with my Reapers installed, but there shouldn't be any clearance issues...
Can't wait to start overclocking again!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*


Now it's not even a problem with the ram it's a problem with my overclock. It will overclock and run fine and pass stability testing but as soon as I shut down or reboot my computer crashes. I don't get why it's stable and passes then as soon as I reboot it's not.


Clear the CMOS then punch your settings back in. Sometimes my bios do strange things too, like lock up or give me a false Fail Warning. I just clear my CMOS and put my oc back in after.

@ Dylin. You bet. Do it right and I promise you'll see a drop in temps. Even makes the fan a bit quieter by cutting down the turbulence between the air and the fins when the fans too close.


----------



## MADMAX22

Ran some occt linpack last night. The cpu seems pretty stable now I just gotta get the mobo stable at some higher fsb's. Anything over about 490 freezes up in windows while running any sort of blend test.

Not to shabby for a 1.300v vid


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Ran some occt linpack last night. The cpu seems pretty stable now I just gotta get the mobo stable at some higher fsb's. Anything over about 490 freezes up in windows while running any sort of blend test.

Not to shabby for a 1.300v vid











Congrats on your 4th flame









Might have to give MCH and term a good bump to get it past 490 FSB.


----------



## BradleyW

490 FSB does need a decent amount of voltage running through it for stability. Like NoGuru said, increasing the mch and term is the way to hit 490 and higher. I most certanly agree. Remeber, watch the temps and good luck.


----------



## MADMAX22

Thanks guys, Ill give it a go after I run some blend on this set and save the settings.


----------



## loftystew

At last I've finally decided to settle down at 3.35GHz (couldn't get it any higher without increasing lots of Vcore, MCH and adjusting PLL which is not worth it in my opinion) and my system managed to pass my expectation for the stability test. Below are my settings:

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q8200 @ 3.35GHz OC
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3R (Rev: 1.1)
BIOS Version = F11
Ram = 2 x 2GB Kingston HyperX DDR2-8500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 7x
CPU Frequency .......................: 479 x 7

Clock Chip Control 
>>> Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control ...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 479
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
>>> Advanced Clock Control - Below settings are default
CPU Clock Drive .....................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive .............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew ......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew ......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multipler (SPD)........: 2.00D
Memory Frequency(Mhz)................: 800  958
Memory Timing Selectable (SPD).......: Manual 
>>>Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control - No changes. Left as factory default.

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.29375V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: Normal
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Normal
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.300V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Normal
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Normal
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.200V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.100V
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal

Reading from CPU-Z
- Core Speed: 3353 MHz
- Bus Speed: 479.0 MHz
- Rated FSB: 1916 MHz
- Core Voltage on idle: 1.264V
- Core Voltage on load: 1.200V
- Max Vdrop: 0.064V

Stability Test Information
- Prime95 Small FFT: 8+ hrs
- Prime95 Blend Test: 14 hrs
- Intel Burn Test: Completed 5 rounds of Maximum Stress Level

Temperature on full load with Prime95: avg 73C

Before I put a rest on OC-ing my system, I would like to ask if there anything I should change, fix or take note of from my posted settings above?

Should I try tighten the memory timing now that I have my system stabilized or should I leave it as it is? How much will it affect if I were to tighten the memory timing? Worth the trouble?

Finally, thanks all those who help/guide me through the process of my first OC.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Guys, I have read and read and read some more about this board and still feel like a noob trying to maximize my overclock. would anyone be willing to take me under their wing and help me get it right?


----------



## lowkickqop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Where is the rest of your system spec? Is the power supply strong enough?

Yes Corsair 750TX


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Guys, I have read and read and read some more about this board and still feel like a noob trying to maximize my overclock. would anyone be willing to take me under their wing and help me get it right?

I didnt read far back today but have you allready posted your specs for the bios. Get the MIT template and put in your settings and then it will be easier for people to suggest possible setting changes.

I cant help ya too much as I dont have a 7 series cpu to play with.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Guys, I have read and read and read some more about this board and still feel like a noob trying to maximize my overclock. would anyone be willing to take me under their wing and help me get it right?

For a dual core it should be fairly easy just up the fsb and vcore as needed the quads are ones take alot more to get clocked maybe up the mch if you are running more then 2 sticks of ram.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Guys, I have read and read and read some more about this board and still feel like a noob trying to maximize my overclock. would anyone be willing to take me under their wing and help me get it right?

Just fill out the MIT Template attached with the important settings:
multi
fsb
RAM divider

vcore
cpu term

mch voltage

RAM voltage

Basically all of the stuff that isn't hidden behind the "Advanced Options" menus.

First you'll have to find the max fsb of that chip, because we know that board can handle up to like 600 fsb...the E7xxx's are usually fsb limited though.

Shouldn't be too hard to get rolling.

__________________________________________________ _____________________________
NoGuru, I'm sure I could get the chip to 4 GHz for a solid bench and new submission on my tiny card but the amount of volts it'll take would make it not so 24/7 friendly. Temp-wise, it all seems fine, system wise and cpu load wise. At 1.44 CPU-Z I still only top out at 47c in Orthos Small FFTs.

My main concern is burn damage to my mobo socket. I'll fry bacon on the cpu...but I'd hate the down time of RMA'ing the mobo.

I'm getting a new psu this week hopefully. The Corsair I wanted just came back online at the egg so it took me a while to place my order. Maybe it'll help..? It's a long shot but anything that'll help at this point is surely welcome.

This overclock _will_ be continued.


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Hey all. Im back... I never got my system to stay at 4.0GHz. but im back at it again. so here comes the questions.

1. for my Q6600 what would be the best Bios version to use
2. what should i set my CPU voltage termination to (or atleast explain what it does)
3. Also while i was last doing my OCing to my stable 3.8 i never toyed with my ram much. any tips to links for me to read up on

Thank you


----------



## crashdummy35

Mechkiller, dennyb is the man 'round these parts as far as quads go. Shoot him a PM and I'm sure he'd be willing to help you out--he's a really cool dude.

The cpu term usually goes ~.03/.04 below the vcore for better stability. That quad is 65nm so the max voltage is like 1.5v, it's a bit higher than 45nm. Message dennyb and whip that cpu into shape.

Good luck.


----------



## marsey99

@stew try it with 50ps on the mch skew and see if that helps you get higher with less voltage m8y


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
Mechkiller, dennyb is the man 'round these parts as far as quads go. Shoot him a PM and I'm sure he'd be willing to help you out--he's a really cool dude.

The cpu term usually goes ~.03/.04 below the vcore for better stability. That quad is 65nm so the max voltage is like 1.5v, it's a bit higher than 45nm. Message dennyb and whip that cpu into shape.

Good luck.

Thanks for the vote of confidence crash, but "Bal3Wolf" post 8383^^^^ is better equipped than myself to lead on the Q6600 chips.

So, Bal3Wolf --can you lend a hand?


----------



## loftystew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
@stew try it with 50ps on the mch skew and see if that helps you get higher with less voltage m8y









Thanks for the suggestion but I think I will stop at 3.35GHz since I have achieved my aim of 1GHz and gotten it stable. Besides the core temp is within my acceptable range so many more will increase it.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Thanks for the vote of confidence crash, but "Bal3Wolf" post 8383^^^^ is better equipped than myself to lead on the Q6600 chips.

So, Bal3Wolf --can you lend a hand?

Definitely no disrespect intended to Bal3Wolf....no, way. It's just you always come to mind quad-wise because, let's face it, you've pulled some sweet clocks on those things.

Posted/Validated 4 GHz but it's completely unstable.







Wondering if skews would help.

I know one of my gifts under the tree is a 5750 so I'm looking to flog this E7400 in preparation for Battle Field Bad Company 2.

Thread to Watch.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Thanks for the vote of confidence crash, but "Bal3Wolf" post 8383^^^^ is better equipped than myself to lead on the Q6600 chips.

So, Bal3Wolf --can you lend a hand?

Lol i been lucky my q6600 just does what i tell it for most part and i found the f10j bios has worked really well for me its pretty new to 12/1/09. I dont have to adjust much just mcr and cpu pll to get 450 fsb. I hav't messed with overclocking for a few months cause its been stable pretty much whatever i set it to.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Definitely no disrespect intended to Bal3Wolf....no, way. It's just you always come to mind quad-wise because, let's face it, you've pulled some sweet clocks on those things.

Posted/Validated 4 GHz but it's completely unstable.







Wondering if skews would help.

I know one of my gifts under the tree is a 5750 so I'm looking to flog this E7400 in preparation for Battle Field Bad Company 2.

Thread to Watch.


Crash next time you do a validation with CPU-Z make sure you put your OCN name on it so I can add you to the 4 GHz club









Oh I am following the E8700 thread close. I shot him some offers for that chip, because you know I will not baby that thing. I know I could get it to the 5.5 range on air.

I recommend playing with your skew. Between skews and ref's you can gain that much more stability at higher speeds.


----------



## richardbb85

quick question

how fast is the connection when the ISP advertise it "up to 8mb download"


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
quick question

how fast is the connection when the ISP advertise it "up to 8mb download"

its usualy around 800-900KB.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Lol i been lucky my q6600 just does what i tell it for most part and i found the f10j bios has worked really well for me its pretty new to 12/1/09. I dont have to adjust much just mcr and cpu pll to get 450 fsb. I hav't messed with overclocking for a few months cause its been stable pretty much whatever i set it to.

Thanks for weighing in-all help is appreciated

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
quick question

how fast is the connection when the ISP advertise it "up to 8mb download"

Richard, hope you can help as well. I did not mean to exclude you,but the truth is I could not remember you OCN name and was tooo lazy to search this massive thread for it







. So if you can lend a hand on the Q6600 OC it would be great


----------



## t0md0

Hey guys, sorry to be off topic but I just didn't know where else to post. If you guys prefer me to post elsewhere please feel free to let me know. I'm trying to be respectful as possible.

First of all I'm new to this forum and new to my current build. I was hoping to get a mild overclock on my Q9550 on a UD3P mobo hopefully to 3.4ghz. There are sooo many options on the BIOS that I'm a bit overwhelmed. I tinkered with the FSB a little bit a couple times without increasing any type of voltage or settings and my computer would do a restarting looping thing and it scared the crap out of me so I'm tempted to just leave it at stock cause I'm scared I won't be able to boot up again lol.

If this was you computer and you wanted a mild overclock of say 3.4ghz, where would you start. I'm concerned also with the memory settings i.e 2.00D or B or C. I'm not sure how and where to begin with that also. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t0md0* 
Hey guys, sorry to be off topic but I just didn't know where else to post. If you guys prefer me to post elsewhere please feel free to let me know. I'm trying to be respectful as possible.

First of all I'm new to this forum and new to my current build. I was hoping to get a mild overclock on my Q9550 on a UD3P mobo hopefully to 3.4ghz. There are sooo many options on the BIOS that I'm a bit overwhelmed. I tinkered with the FSB a little bit a couple times without increasing any type of voltage or settings and my computer would do a restarting looping thing and it scared the crap out of me so I'm tempted to just leave it at stock cause I'm scared I won't be able to boot up again lol.

If this was you computer and you wanted a mild overclock of say 3.4ghz, where would you start. I'm concerned also with the memory settings i.e 2.00D or B or C. I'm not sure how and where to begin with that also. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Hi and welcome to the thread. I am going to send you a ton of info from my files for OCing quads on this board. I suggest you make a folder in your PM section to store them . Here they come in no particular order

EDIT--the one on voltage adjustments you will need to pay particular attention to


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Hi and welcome to the thread. I am going to send you a ton of info from my files for OCing quads on this board. I suggest you make a folder in your PM section to store them . Here they come in no particular order

LOL Denny you should just make a file we can download and post it on the first page of this thread.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


LOL Denny you should just make a file we can download and post it on the first page of this thread.


I'm pretty sure it is going to keep that young man busy for a while


----------



## t0md0

lol thanks. hope i dont get more confused.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t0md0*


lol thanks. hope i dont get more confused.


Ya, it is a lot at one time ,but the last one on voltage adjustments is the most important one. Keep the ram underclocked until you get the CPU stable -that way you won't fail stability tests because of ram . CPU---then Ram.Sm fft in prime95 first,adjusting only the V-core and Term. Then Blend -adjusting the MCH Core in that one.

Plenty of good help here if you get stuck









edit--I just popped your REP cherry


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


LOL Denny you should just make a file we can download and post it on the first page of this thread.


I asked Robiler if I could take the thread over, so I could add stuff to the OP, he never responded to that, but he did change the name I asked him to though.


----------



## t0md0

Just curious, are people finding certain bios more overclockable than others? I have the FB bios. Any thoughts on it?

Should I rollback to older bios'? What about FD? I saw on the site it was the latest. I've always been a fan of upgrading to latest firmwares/bios just cause normally it addresses issues so I figure why not.

p.s. OoOOooo thanks for popping my cherry! lol. No ****.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t0md0*


Just curious, are people finding certain bios more overclockable than others? I have the FB bios. Any thoughts on it?

Should I rollback to older bios'? What about FD? I saw on the site it was the latest. I've always been a fan of upgrading to latest firmwares/bios just cause normally it addresses issues so I figure why not.

p.s. OoOOooo thanks for popping my cherry! lol. No ****.


I take it you have rev 1.6 . I have 1.1 and BIOS updates have not been beneficial for my revision. Maybe wait for some guys with your revision to weigh in


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Thanks for weighing in-all help is appreciated

Richard, hope you can help as well. I did not mean to exclude you,but the truth is I could not remember you OCN name and was tooo lazy to search this massive thread for it







. So if you can lend a hand on the Q6600 OC it would be great










i am always down for helping out, wut's up

god dam snow kept me busy all day


----------



## dennyb

@ Richard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st*


Hey all. Im back... I never got my system to stay at 4.0GHz. but im back at it again. so here comes the questions.

1. for my Q6600 what would be the best Bios version to use 
2. what should i set my CPU voltage termination to (or atleast explain what it does)
3. Also while i was last doing my OCing to my stable 3.8 i never toyed with my ram much. any tips to links for me to read up on

Thank you


You guys with the Q6600s are needed ^^^^^^here


----------



## BradleyW

I have a Q6600. I am interested in your 3.8Ghz settings. I find this impossible to achieve.
The latest bios will be fine for your Q6600 BTW. Leave RAM at stock. Increase voltage a little on the Vram if your FSB has risen the stocks speeds quite high. Can i have your 3.8 settings please?

Edit: For CPU term, set it 0.2 lower than your Vcore.


----------



## richardbb85

i am still on the original bios, never updated since most of you guys said it didn't make a big change.

to get 3.8ghz, i think i had to set vcore at 1.55 in bios with few other changes.

i can't remember what i had it b4 cuz its been a longggggg time i haven't touch the bios after a stable 3.9ghz. lol

i will play around with it tonight if i have time.


----------



## BradleyW

Cheers. if you can remember your settings, i would be most greatful.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
i am still on the original bios, never updated since most of you guys said it didn't make a big change.

to get 3.8ghz, i think i had to set vcore at 1.55 in bios with few other changes.

i can't remember what i had it b4 cuz its been a longggggg time i haven't touch the bios after a stable 3.9ghz. lol

i will play around with it tonight if i have time.

I'm guessin for a 65nm chip @ 1.55V-core the Term would probably run about 1.48/1.5? MCH Core 1.24/1.26....sound about right guys?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Cheers. if you can remember your settings, i would be most greatful.

.

Try the above settings . I don't think they will be too far off.


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I have a Q6600. I am interested in your 3.8Ghz settings. I find this impossible to achieve.
The latest bios will be fine for your Q6600 BTW. Leave RAM at stock. Increase voltage a little on the Vram if your FSB has risen the stocks speeds quite high. Can i have your 3.8 settings please?

Edit: For CPU term, set it 0.2 lower than your Vcore.

Ill post them up as soon i can find them


----------



## MADMAX22

Anyone here play with the drive strength skew on the memory channel options. Just wondering if they would help with stability for high speeds or does auto seem to handle it just fine.


----------



## traxtech

I've tried to get my CPU to 4.2 and ram at 1066 but it still won't let me

It seems i can't get this ram to run at 1066 at ALL.. (Corsair Dominator Twinx4096 1066) and it's driving me crazy, i can't even get it to post if i put it up to 1066.

I'm currently at 3.8ghz 1:1 FSB with the ram, but i'm noticing the CPU heavy games are starting to suffer, so i'm looking for 4.2-4.5 from it

Any tips guys?


----------



## MADMAX22

traxtech post up your settings if you would may help everyone tell ya what you could change to maybe help.

On a side note Ive been playing around and tried setting some auto settings since something is keeping me from getting stable at above 485 fsb. The cpu will pass ibt very easily at say 490fsb but as soon as I run a blend test it freezes or just reboots.

Anyways I had pll on auto and booted in at 515x8 and pll was at 1.85v







. Wow I guess gigabyte boards say give me more fsb volts lol.


----------



## traxtech

Alrighty, managed to copy my settings into the template

CPU = E8500 E0 Stepping
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = F6
Ram = Corsair Dominator Twinx4096 1066mhz(8gig)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.80GHZ(400x9.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:Extreme
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:400
System Memory Multiplier ............:2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disbaled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.25000v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.760v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:Auto
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........:Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.1v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:Auto

I'm looking to get 1:1 but get the cpu over 4.2+ hopefully, as i can start to notice the CPU lag and bottleneck with my 5970. And the ram will NOT run at 1066, i have tried everything, NB voltage, etc.

Cheers


----------



## MADMAX22

Nice chip you have there, its lucky I dont have it









ok for starters I would raise the vmch to 1.32, should cover you with a quad up a good ways. Maybe 1.34 or so if your over 500fsb.

I personaly would adjust the vcore to about 1.3v maybe and see what that gets you.


----------



## MADMAX22

Well I guess its all about PLL for stability with my setup. I have tried just about everything I can and came out with anything over 485 fsb seems to wanna freeze up or reboot while running extended stability test other then linpack or cpu intensive ones. Basically anything that stress the entire setup.

Now I just need to find out what the true limit for pll is. When I booted with it on auto it was up around 1,85v which seemed a little high but I could run blend at about 520fsb and not crash right away.

Guess running at 4.12ghz 24/7 isnt to shabby for a 1.30v vid on these 9550's.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Anyone here play with the drive strength skew on the memory channel options. Just wondering if they would help with stability for high speeds or does auto seem to handle it just fine.

when i played with it on mine it just refused to boot on anything other than auto for me









Quote:


Originally Posted by *traxtech* 
I've tried to get my CPU to 4.2 and ram at 1066 but it still won't let me

It seems i can't get this ram to run at 1066 at ALL.. (Corsair Dominator Twinx4096 1066) and it's driving me crazy, i can't even get it to post if i put it up to 1066.

I'm currently at 3.8ghz 1:1 FSB with the ram, but i'm noticing the CPU heavy games are starting to suffer, so i'm looking for 4.2-4.5 from it

Any tips guys?









my dominators wont even post for me in this board









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Well I guess its all about PLL for stability with my setup. I have tried just about everything I can and came out with anything over 485 fsb seems to wanna freeze up or reboot while running extended stability test other then linpack or cpu intensive ones. Basically anything that stress the entire setup.

Now I just need to find out what the true limit for pll is. When I booted with it on auto it was up around 1,85v which seemed a little high but I could run blend at about 520fsb and not crash right away.

Guess running at 4.12ghz 24/7 isnt to shabby for a 1.30v vid on these 9550's.

not too shabby at all m8







how much did you need to increase the voltage tho to keep it stable there?, im currently trying to get 500x8 100% stable for my 24/7









my vid is 1.28275 but it only needs 1.06v to stay solid @stock, so *** do intel know?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *traxtech*


Alrighty, managed to copy my settings into the template

CPU = E8500 E0 Stepping
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = F6
Ram = Corsair Dominator Twinx4096 1066mhz(8gig)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.80GHZ(400x9.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400......................450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:Extreme................. ..Standerd
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:Auto.....................Disable
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:400
System Memory Multiplier ............:2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disbaled.........................Enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.25000v...........................1.28
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200v........................1.26
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500v.........................Maybe a bump
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.760v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:Auto............ .................1.30 to 1.34 with 8 Gigs
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........:Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.1v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:Auto

I'm looking to get 1:1 but get the cpu over 4.2+ hopefully, as i can start to notice the CPU lag and bottleneck with my 5970. And the ram will NOT run at 1066, i have tried everything, NB voltage, etc.

Cheers


Those should be in your ballpark.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


not too shabby at all m8







how much did you need to increase the voltage tho to keep it stable there?, im currently trying to get 500x8 100% stable for my 24/7









my vid is 1.28275 but it only needs 1.06v to stay solid @stock, so *** do intel know?


Right now Im running about 1.36vcore. I may be able to lower it some but I wanna see if the system is stable then start taking away some vcore and see what happens.

Not that I really need to worry about it though, temps on linpack are about 62c across the board, prime small is 52c and blend is 43c.


----------



## Dilyn

Just got my XtremeMusic back from RMA. Hopefully it'll work this time!!!!

EDIT
OK so isn't device manager supposed to automatically install the drivers?
It's not detecting my sound card :'(


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Just got my XtremeMusic back from RMA. Hopefully it'll work this time!!!!

EDIT
OK so isn't device manager supposed to automatically install the drivers?
It's not detecting my sound card :'(


No!
I have to Install the drivers to my card. Then Windows sees it


----------



## Dilyn

OK well when I try to install the drivers it tells me that there's no card in my system that they'll work with.

And apparently I was sent a Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty XtremeGamer. Weird, considering I RMAd an XtremeMusic.


----------



## grishkathefool

Checking in, going to be on vacation till 12-29 or so. Happy Holidays all!


----------



## Dilyn

Enjoy your vacation Grish









Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Mechkiller31st

OK well this is round 3 at attempting the 4.0GHz Q6600. I have been leaving the voltages for the VCore on Auto and seeing what they go up to using HW Monitor and CPU-Z. @ 2.4GHz CPU-Z showed 1.22vCore and @ 3.0GHz (Leaving vCore on Auto) it showed 1.31v, and @ 3.6GHz (again leaving vCore Auto) it showed 1.36v.

All three of these booted into WIndows 7 fine and was able to run Prime95 Large TFT for 15 with no problems (I know its only 15mins but i wanted to see heat). when i went to 3.8GHz as the windows was loading it blue screened. I was able to quickly see the vCore @ 1.39, then i got the blue screen. @ 4.0GHz the system posted but wouldnt load Windows it would just stay at a Black Screen.

I actually feel this is due to my memory since at or below 3.6GHz it was either Underclocked or at defualt 800MHz, but once i went to 3.8 and 4.0 the memory went up. Is there anyway to de-sync this so i can leave it at 800MHz?

PS. Is there anyone with this motherboard that has reached 4.0GHz on a Q6600?


----------



## Mechkiller31st

here is where i am now


----------



## MADMAX22

Can someone upload the f10b bios for me. I cant seem to get it from the link on tweaktowns.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Those should be in your ballpark.


Thanks for the tips, but it still won't post with these settings.. This ram seems boned past 800mhz


----------



## marsey99

traxtech

what do you have your trfc set too? only i saw on ocz forums (different i know but bear with me) that with all the dimms full of 1066mhz sticks you need to set it to the high 80s to get the rated speeds.

might be worth a go m8?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Can someone upload the f10b bios for me. I cant seem to get it from the link on tweaktowns.

I can't get the links to work ether.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *traxtech* 
Thanks for the tips, but it still won't post with these settings.. This ram seems boned past 800mhz









Make sure they are set to manufactures specs. Drop the multi, and boot at a low FSB, while OC the ram. This will tell you how high the ram will go.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st*


OK well this is round 3 at attempting the 4.0GHz Q6600. I have been leaving the voltages for the VCore on Auto and seeing what they go up to using HW Monitor and CPU-Z. @ 2.4GHz CPU-Z showed 1.22vCore and @ 3.0GHz (Leaving vCore on Auto) it showed 1.31v, and @ 3.6GHz (again leaving vCore Auto) it showed 1.36v.

All three of these booted into WIndows 7 fine and was able to run Prime95 Large TFT for 15 with no problems (I know its only 15mins but i wanted to see heat). when i went to 3.8GHz as the windows was loading it blue screened. I was able to quickly see the vCore @ 1.39, then i got the blue screen. @ 4.0GHz the system posted but wouldnt load Windows it would just stay at a Black Screen.

I actually feel this is due to my memory since at or below 3.6GHz it was either Underclocked or at defualt 800MHz, but once i went to 3.8 and 4.0 the memory went up. Is there anyway to de-sync this so i can leave it at 800MHz?

PS. Is there anyone with this motherboard that has reached 4.0GHz on a Q6600?


If you get the beep for a successful post try more vcore. The cpu is underpowered. That's a 65 nm chip so the max is like 1.5. Maybe go 1.45 and see how far you get.


----------



## heathmcabee

Quick question for you UD3P owners out there. I just got my board and I have revision 1.6. When I was at the Gigabyte site I see that the 1.6v has different bios listings. The previous ones have F8a etc.. while the 1.6v has FD FB FA bios and those are the only ones to choose from. Are these bios version on the 1.6 just as good as the previous revision's UD3P bios, and are they backwards compatible ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heathmcabee* 
Quick question for you UD3P owners out there. I just got my board and I have revision 1.6. When I was at the Gigabyte site I see that the 1.6v has different bios listings. The previous ones have F8a etc.. while the 1.6v has FD FB FA bios and those are the only ones to choose from. Are these bios version on the 1.6 just as good as the previous revision's UD3P bios, and are they backwards compatible ?

Yes, on the 1.6 you can use the latest, if you don't like it you can go back to a previous version.


----------



## heathmcabee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yes, on the 1.6 you can use the latest, if you don't like it you can go back to a previous version.

So what bios is the best for this board currently? I am running the FD bios from the site that is under the 1.6v. Should I flash to one of the other versions?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heathmcabee*


So what bios is the best for this board currently? I am running the FD bios from the site that is under the 1.6v. Should I flash to one of the other versions?


F9... if I weren't afraid of bricking, I would revert to F9







but that's just my opinion. Guru and the others know better than I for certain.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


F9... if I weren't afraid of bricking, I would revert to F9







but that's just my opinion. Guru and the others know better than I for certain.


He has revision 1.6 --as far as I know he must use BIOS specifically for that revision. I don't think the f9--f10b BIOS will work for him.

As to the best one for your revision --I have not heard any complaints on any of them


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heathmcabee*


So what bios is the best for this board currently? I am running the FD bios from the site that is under the 1.6v. Should I flash to one of the other versions?


I would not worry about changing BIOS, as I have yet to hear of any performance boost.


----------



## MADMAX22

So say my oc passes 75 cycles of linpack on high but one or two cores crash on blend test after 3 hours or so what voltage do you think I should play with.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
So say my oc passes 75 cycles of linpack on high but one or two cores crash on blend test after 3 hours or so what voltage do you think I should play with.

I would try a bump in MCH.


----------



## traxtech

Alright, i used the suggested settings and managed to get to the Windows loading screen and it the computer will reboot (with 2gigs in) I have no hope of getting anywhere with all 8gigs in apparently.

I even dropped the FSB as suggested and OC'ed the ram, still nothing. tried running the ram at 1000 and still nothing (with a 333 fsb and low multi)

Tried it at 889, still nothing, i know for a fact it's the ram stopping me from hitting 4.2+ and i don't know how to get around it


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *traxtech*


Alright, i used the suggested settings and managed to get to the Windows loading screen and it the computer will reboot (with 2gigs in) I have no hope of getting anywhere with all 8gigs in apparently.

I even dropped the FSB as suggested and OC'ed the ram, still nothing. tried running the ram at 1000 and still nothing (with a 333 fsb and low multi)

Tried it at 889, still nothing, i know for a fact it's the ram stopping me from hitting 4.2+ and i don't know how to get around it


Do you have the volt's for the ram set correctly?


----------



## traxtech

Sure do, was the only way i could get all 4 sticks running originally. Now i can't even get it into windows with 1 stick

Ooo update, managed to get it into windows with 433 FSB(4.11) and the ram at 866, but with only one stick in

Going to bump it up to 450 fsb and try running the ram at 900 and see if it will allow me into windows

:update: no dice


----------



## SgtHop

You should have no trouble getting into Windows at 433FSB. What are your voltages?


----------



## traxtech

I got into windows fine @ 433 with 8gigs of ram at 866. Going to run prime for awhile and see if it's stable

I can't seem to hit 1066 tho, it's asif this ram is 800... and i have heard of multiple problems with them on the UD3p


----------



## traxtech

Alrighty, this ram sucks balls, if i put it past 900mhz i can't get into windows, its mEANT to be 1066 ram like come on. The voltages are correct, the MCHcore is between 1.30-1.34 the voltage is spec, the timing is spec, it just doesn't want to go past 866.

And thanks to marsey99 for suggesting bumping the trfc up, i had to put it to 88 just to get 8gigs into windows, cheers!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *traxtech* 
Alrighty, this ram sucks balls, if i put it past 900mhz i can't get into windows, its mEANT to be 1066 ram like come on. The voltages are correct, the MCHcore is between 1.30-1.34 the voltage is spec, the timing is spec, it just doesn't want to go past 866.

And thanks to marsey99 for suggesting bumping the trfc up, i had to put it to 88 just to get 8gigs into windows, cheers!

I would try and sell it on Flebay and grab some G.Skills. The F2' OC very well.


----------



## SgtHop

I have to bring this up, but your MCH seems a little high for the OC you're going for. You may want to bring that down some. I ran 445 with 8GB at stock volts on the MCH. I do believe that's an extraordinary case, but having the MCH voltages too high will prevent the computer from booting.


----------



## traxtech

I dropped the MCH down and nothing really changed, so thanks for the tip mate

Currently sitting stable at 4.11 with ram @ 866, if i go to 900, i can't get past the Windows screen









Edit, crashed on prime at 4.11 within the first few minutes, voltages are roughly what you suggested in the template noguru


----------



## SgtHop

Have you run Memtest?


----------



## traxtech

Sure did, no errors for a full test.


----------



## SgtHop

Hmm. That is very strange indeed. Perhaps they were just marked incorrectly, and they're only 800MHz sticks.


----------



## traxtech

I'm thinking that because even CPU-Z reads them at 6400...

Module Size : 2048 Mbytes
Max bandwidth : Pc2-6400 (400 Mhz)
Menu : Corsair
Part Number : CM2x2048-8500C5D

I am currently in australia, and i go to america on the 20th of Jan, so i might just wait to RMA them then..


----------



## SgtHop

Probably a wise choice, it would be expensive to RMA it there.


----------



## Mechkiller31st

I seem to have this same issue. with the memory. I can post and run fine @3.7GHz so the memory is at like 824 or something but i can get it to boot and stay in windows fine at 3.8GHz but if i run the windows rating it blue screens when it does the cpu test. and thisis reguardless of being at 1.45v or all the way up to 1.55v. this is why i feel its something with my memory. is there a way toi up the memory's fsb on its own?


----------



## Dilyn

I wanna change the IRQ settings on my board, to see if that'll help my sound card work.

Do the IRQ settings go in order with the PCI slots?
So IRQ 2 would go with the middle PCI slot? That's where it currently is.


----------



## datflipkid

F11 doesn't fix the sleep mode problem :[


----------



## GOTFrog

Just purchased a UD3P, so I can give my sorry excuse of a board and cpu to my wife, shut she thinks shes getting the new one.

I'm curious to how to make my 2 160Gb in a raid array. I've never done that before. I'll be running 2 x 160Gb WD drives and a 750Gb data drive with windows 7 pro 64bit.

And if I'm not mistaking raid 0 is best right?


----------



## Dilyn

RAID 0 is where it backs everything up on both disks.

RAID 1 doubles the speeds and whatnot.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Just purchased a UD3P, so I can give my sorry excuse of a board and cpu to my wife, shut she thinks shes getting the new one.

I'm curious to how to make my 2 160Gb in a raid array. I've never done that before. I'll be running 2 x 160Gb WD drives and a 750Gb data drive with windows 7 pro 64bit.

And if I'm not mistaking raid 0 is best right?


http://www.geekzone.co.nz/content.asp?contentid=6323
A good little read.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


RAID 0 is where it backs everything up on both disks.

RAID 1 doubles the speeds and whatnot.


I think you have them confused there. RAID 0 is the fast one and RAID 1 is the redundant one.


----------



## GOTFrog

So if I don't have a disk drive I'm basically screwed, I heard that win7 had the raid drivers in it already.


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Hey quick question. in the Intel specs for the Q6600 it says the Thermal Specification is 71c. is the Core temperatures or the IHS temp?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


I think you have them confused there. RAID 0 is the fast one and RAID 1 is the redundant one.


Oh.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *datflipkid* 
F11 doesn't fix the sleep mode problem :[

f12 beta dont either m8







and it wont boot from disk either, not sure what f12 adds tbh m8 as it gave me no gains clock for clock and made stable settings unstable









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st* 
Hey quick question. in the Intel specs for the Q6600 it says the Thermal Specification is 71c. is the Core temperatures or the IHS temp?

iirc thats ihs and core is 85c but dont shoot me if im wrong









@trax

no worries m8, its just one of the things i noticed while i was trying to work out what was wrong with mine a while back.

most of the issues i found where with high end ocz, corsair and some ballistix dimms. altho it turned out it wasnt my ram that was the issue but my mobo.

i cant get my dominators to work at all in this board tho so you are doing better than me


----------



## crashdummy35

Merry Christmas to everyone in case I can't say it later--got company here and things are getting crazy already







. Hope everyone has a Happy Holiday.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Merry Christmas to everyone in case I can't say it later--got company here and things are getting crazy already







. Hope everyone has a Happy Holiday.


Same, Merry Christmas Overclockers.


----------



## Dilyn

And a merry Christmas to you as well









Hope everyone enjoys their holiday season, and receives lots of goodies to play with!!!

I will be receiving some truly awesome things, such as LAN hoodies and video cards.


----------



## dennyb

HO HO HO lots of goodies on the way to the UD3 Series family


----------



## BradleyW

Nice to see that we are in the festive spirit around here! Merry Xmas to all of you.


----------



## MADMAX22

Very good news, my xmas present to myself will be here tomorrow. Sticking to the family and picked up a x58 ud5. Hopefully its as good as the p45 series boards.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Very good news, my xmas present to myself will be here tomorrow. Sticking to the family and picked up a x58 ud5. Hopefully its as good as the p45 series boards.


Nice, let us know how she handles, that would be my next board.


----------



## MADMAX22

Will do, I was thinking of the ud7 but couldnt justify the price increase for what appears to be just better NB cooling for the most part and 3.0usb sata3. When I get around to using those things Ill probably be building a new system anyways.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Very good news, my xmas present to myself will be here tomorrow. Sticking to the family and picked up a x58 ud5. Hopefully its as good as the p45 series boards.

hmm, considering the same thing for my x58 build as well, oh and crossfire 5850's in a powder coated HAF 932. so, im hoping the the x58 ud5 is as tough as my ep45 as well.... figured cant go wrong with gigabyte right?


----------



## heathmcabee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
HO HO HO lots of goodies on the way to the UD3 Series family


Merry New Year.


----------



## GOTFrog

An other Question about raid, Should I use the gigabyte sata controller or or the ICH10R controller.

and again about the floppy disk drive, can I use a USB thumbdrive?

Joyeux Noel a tous / Merry Christmass to all


----------



## FieryCoD

Merry Christmas to all! Hope everybody and UD3 owners have a great new year!


----------



## bk7794

hello all again. Thanks for the help you guys have been giving me...but I need more. I can't seem to get 4 ghz stable. I always get 1 core that fails within 2 minutes, so I stop it run it again and it craps out...I personally think its a ram, what do you think.

vcore was 1.28
CPu term was 1.24 or something around there.
NB was 1.26
dram was 1.94

Even though I said that it may be the ram I would find it hard to believe. I was running it at 1000mhz for a month or two back when they were 2 months old. Now they are 10, do you think that ocing them has taken its toll and it would require more volts?, oh btw its cheap upgrade ocz ram.

Sorry if its confusin. been a long day.


----------



## kimosabi

Just dropping in to say Merry Christmas guys. Me wants the UD5 also. My wallet doesn't.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


hello all again. Thanks for the help you guys have been giving me...but I need more. I can't seem to get 4 ghz stable. I always get 1 core that fails within 2 minutes, so I stop it run it again and it craps out...I personally think its a ram, what do you think.

vcore was 1.28
CPu term was 1.24 or something around there.
NB was 1.26
dram was 1.94

Even though I said that it may be the ram I would find it hard to believe. I was running it at 1000mhz for a month or two back when they were 2 months old. Now they are 10, do you think that ocing them has taken its toll and it would require more volts?, oh btw its cheap upgrade ocz ram.

Sorry if its confusin. been a long day.



Probably going to have to try raising variouse voltages. I ran into a similer problem at 4.1ghz. Real pain in the butt to lock down. I still havent gotten everything worked out yet.


----------



## wolfrifle16

Hm, funny. My board is actually the top dawg of the ep45 series, excluding the DDR3 one. Why doesn't anybody have it :-/


----------



## marsey99

@bk
are all other settings on auto/normal or have you got them set too?

i needed to add 50 ps mch skew to keep me stable at that speed but i also needed more volts to the mch. i would also try 1.26 term with 1.28vcore if you have llc on









@wolf
i think alot of people, myself included, feel it is over specd and over priced when the lesser boards in the p45 range do as well as they do.

mine cost me half as much as the ex would of done at the time and somehow i dont think the ex would give me twice the performance or speeds for that cost.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


hello all again. Thanks for the help you guys have been giving me...but I need more. I can't seem to get 4 ghz stable. I always get 1 core that fails within 2 minutes, so I stop it run it again and it craps out...I personally think its a ram, what do you think.

vcore was 1.28
CPu term was 1.24 or something around there.
NB was 1.26
dram was 1.94

Even though I said that it may be the ram I would find it hard to believe. I was running it at 1000mhz for a month or two back when they were 2 months old. Now they are 10, do you think that ocing them has taken its toll and it would require more volts?, oh btw its cheap upgrade ocz ram.

Sorry if its confusin. been a long day.



I have a .5 higher multiplyer and i need more volts than what you are running for 4.0 stable. Try
V-core 1.30625
Term 1.28
MCH Core 1.26


----------



## andressergio

Merry Xtreme Xmas to all you guys !!!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andressergio* 
Merry Xtreme Xmas to all you guys !!!









Thanks Andressergio and back atcha


----------



## grishkathefool

only it's not a candy cane on the screen.... muwahaha


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I have a .5 higher multiplyer and i need more volts than what you are running for 4.0 stable. Try
V-core 1.30625
Term 1.28
MCH Core 1.26

alright will do. Thanks

oh and by the way. Season Greetings


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolfrifle16*


Hm, funny. My board is actually the top dawg of the ep45 series, excluding the DDR3 one. Why doesn't anybody have it :-/


Because no one can find it


----------



## grishkathefool

For me it was as earlier said, the UD3P was cheaper.


----------



## marsey99

all the best boys and girls, i have a big sack to go and empty


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


@bk
are all other settings on auto/normal or have you got them set too?

i needed to add 50 ps mch skew to keep me stable at that speed but i also needed more volts to the mch. i would also try 1.26 term with 1.28vcore if you have llc on









cost.


I will have to try it with llc on Thanks alot. And add 50ps to skew too. I will have to try it. thanks


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


all the best boys and girls, i have a big sack to go and empty











This is either a really nasty joke, or you're Santa Clause.










So my sound card refuses to work with this board :swearing::swearing::swearing:
After I finished raging yesterday, I've decided to wait till I install win7 x64 Pro before doing anything more with regards to this card. It obviously won't work with the current setup I have, so I'll tackle this beast once I have all my new hardware.
And if anyone wants a nice sound card, I'm willing to trade it for a Creative X-Fi Titanium (PCIe x1, please)


----------



## wolfrifle16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Because no one can find it


















http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=...namitedata.com
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...namitedata.com
I think i was the one that jacked the price up on zipzoomfly, sorry








http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...68&prodlist=cj
I was probably the last person to buy it on there, cause i bought it for $170


----------



## grishkathefool

Looking at your System, wolfrifle, I reckon you asked Santa for bigger monitor? Everything else looks nice... I would like to see some numbers from you.


----------



## wolfrifle16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Looking at your System, wolfrifle, I reckon you asked Santa for bigger monitor? Everything else looks nice... I would like to see some numbers from you.


I did, but he flat out denied me. =\\
The most i got to was 500 FSB at 1.45V on 8x multi, but i didnt want to kill it, so i went back to 450 at 1.35V. Plus my RAM sucks too lol, have to run it at 1:1 divider at 500 FSB.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolfrifle16* 
I did, but he flat out denied me. =\\
The most i got to was 500 FSB at 1.45V on 8x multi, but i didnt want to kill it, so i went back to 450 at 1.35V. Plus my RAM sucks too lol, have to run it at 1:1 divider at 500 FSB.









ahem, if you can get 1000MHz from 800MHz RAM, you're doing well. I have the same problem with my set up. I hit a wall soon after 500x8...


----------



## wolfrifle16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
ahem, if you can get 1000MHz from 800MHz RAM, you're doing well. I have the same problem with my set up. I hit a wall soon after 500x8...

Yeah, but i had to run the voltage at 2.1, when its rated voltage is 1.8


----------



## MADMAX22

We need a thread like this for the ud5.

I got all my stuff except the water block which Im still waiting on and a few other odds and ends for my build so I went ahead and patched it together today.

The UD5 seems like a really nice board. The only part of the layout I didnt agree with is the 8pin connector. Its kind of crammed in there but no issue really.

My first thought when setting up and first time thru the bios was that gigabyte hired the old DFI guys. Anyways gotta wait for the ocing till next week


----------



## marsey99

no iwas playing santa last night running round dropping everything off coz they was all hiden so the kids didnt find them









hope yall having a great time









@bk

itd noguru you need to thank m8 he helped me when i was stuck there and it was he that got me past it


----------



## Dilyn

Just got ma new RAM and GPU, so now we're just waiting for my DK to get here before I can start to OC again!









Merry Christmas everyone, and I hope you all enjoy your fun little gifts that you will hopefully be receiving!
Spread the Christmas cheer to everyone you see today!


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Sup guys. I've been lurking this thread for a while, and I've finally decided to post and sub it. Merry christmas all!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
Sup guys. I've been lurking this thread for a while, and I've finally decided to post and sub it. Merry christmas all!

Wow it's only been a couple hours and Jesus is already taking the Internet over


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Wow it's only been a couple hours and Jesus is already taking the Internet over










Yeah that's how I do it.


----------



## GOTFrog

Merry christmas to all


----------



## Dilyn

Good news all!!!

My Reapers run at their full rated 1066 with 5-5-5-15. Haven't gotten to overclock yet (still waiting for the DK) but none of my new parts were DOA


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Hey guys, I was wondering what is the max save voltage and termination for the MCH? Are there any tools available to display the NB temp, and if there are, what is the safe NB temp? Thanks!


----------



## marsey99

i have 4 thermal probes in my case off my fan controller and my nb gets toasty when i go much above 1.45v but i have done nothing to it, stock paste and with the blue plates on top of the heatsink. i do plan on starping a fan to it and removing those plates but i just cba at the mo.

i seem to have a weak nb on my mobo tho as i need more mch volatge than others to get the same fsb


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Hey guys, I was wondering what is the max save voltage and termination for the MCH? Are there any tools available to display the NB temp, and if there are, what is the safe NB temp? Thanks!


I don't remember the safe temp or volts for NB, but you have nothing to fear. Temps stay low and volts can run high.


----------



## MADMAX22

I think but could be wrong, intel spec for the p45 was something like 1.35v. However I have scene alot of people run higher for 24.7 without worry.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

How do you know when to stop pushing up the Vcore and start bumping the MCH core? When temps become too high and your system is still unstable?


----------



## Dilyn

And there's no north bridge censor on this board, so you'll need a probe on it or something.


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


How do you know when to stop pushing up the Vcore and start bumping the MCH core? When temps become too high and your system is still unstable?


Use Prime95 and follow these instructions:

If it crashed on blend after a while like an hour or two (or longer) then it needs more NB and CPU termination volts.

If it crashed on blend after like 30 minutes, you need more volts on the NB, CPU termination volts, and CPU core volts.

If it crashed on small FTU (or whatever it is called) at any time, it needs more CPU volts.

Also, make sure to run Memtest to check the RAM to rule that out. If you get any errors on the RAM, try to raise the voltage up a little, or down clock it ever so slightly.

This gives you an idea of what to change and when.

I found these instructions somewhere in this thread, so thanks tons to whomever originally posted them.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


Use Prime95 and follow these instructions:

If it crashed on blend after a while like an hour or two (or longer) then it needs more NB and CPU termination volts.

If it crashed on blend after like 30 minutes, you need more volts on the NB, CPU termination volts, and CPU core volts.

If it crashed on small FTU (or whatever it is called) at any time, it needs more CPU volts.

Also, make sure to run Memtest to check the RAM to rule that out. If you get any errors on the RAM, try to raise the voltage up a little, or down clock it ever so slightly.

This gives you an idea of what to change and when.

I found these instructions somewhere in this thread, so thanks tons to whomever originally posted them.


Nice!


----------



## ChesterMech

D**n, I forgot to tell you to watch your temps. And let Prime95 go for hours..and hours. WATCH your TEMPS.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


D**n, I forgot to tell you to watch your temps. And let Prime95 go for hours..and hours. WATCH your TEMPS.


Yeah I know. I watch them vigilantly. Fortunately it hits the max temps after a minute or so. However, I keep a close eye on it.


----------



## ChesterMech

And NEVER use "AUTO" for any settings, instead use "NORMAL".


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


Use Prime95 and follow these instructions:

If it crashed on blend after a while like an hour or two (or longer) then it needs more NB and CPU termination volts.

If it crashed on blend after like 30 minutes, you need more volts on the NB, CPU termination volts, and CPU core volts.

If it crashed on small FTU (or whatever it is called) at any time, it needs more CPU volts.

Also, make sure to run Memtest to check the RAM to rule that out. If you get any errors on the RAM, try to raise the voltage up a little, or down clock it ever so slightly.

This gives you an idea of what to change and when.

I found these instructions somewhere in this thread, so thanks tons to whomever originally posted them.


nicely done


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


And NEVER use "AUTO" for any settings, instead use "NORMAL".



This, most definitely.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
Use Prime95 and follow these instructions:

If it crashed on blend after a while like an hour or two (or longer) then it needs more NB and CPU termination volts.

If it crashed on blend after like 30 minutes, you need more volts on the NB, CPU termination volts, and CPU core volts.

If it crashed on small FTU (or whatever it is called) at any time, it needs more CPU volts.

Also, make sure to run Memtest to check the RAM to rule that out. If you get any errors on the RAM, try to raise the voltage up a little, or down clock it ever so slightly.

This gives you an idea of what to change and when.

I found these instructions somewhere in this thread, so thanks tons to whomever originally posted them.

Not saying you are wrong and I am certainly willing to learn new approaches,but I have not seen that posted anywhere

The method most are following for Prime 95 testing is---

Sm fft-tests the CPU portion of the overclock and the voltages affected are V-core and CPU Term. The Term is generally .03/.04v lower than the V-core

Once the CPU portion is stable then use blend to test the RAM potion of the overclock--adjusting the MCH Core to achieve stability


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Not saying you are wrong and I am certainly willing to learn new approaches,but I have not seen that posted anywhere

The method most are following for Prime 95 testing is---

Sm fft-tests the CPU portion of the overclock and the voltages affected are V-core and CPU Term. The Term is generally .03/.04v lower than the V-core

Once the CPU portion is stable then use blend to test the RAM potion of the overclock--adjusting the MCH Core to achieve stability

Ok, I see your point re the instructions I posted. I should always declare that "this is what worked for me", and it did. As for where I saw them posted, this thread is 850 odd pages long, and I'm sure I saw it here, but let me modify my statement to this:
I didn't write the instructions, I believe they are from this thread, for sure I know they relate directly to the ud3p, and again, whomever originally posted them, thanks.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i got a itch to try to get my q6600 to 3800 need some help with ref and skew i never really messed with them cause i was happy with 3600 wanna see how far i can push it for benchmarking befor my ati hd 5870 comes in so im ready to benchmark.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


i got a itch to try to get my q6600 to 3800 need some help with ref and skew i never really messed with them cause i was happy with 3600 wanna see how far i can push it for benchmarking befor my ati hd 5870 comes in so im ready to benchmark.


I am guessing from your sig it's an E0.
Just post your settings from the MIT in Denny or Grish's sig, just the major ones, and will go from there.


----------



## Dilyn

So I was browsing away in my BIOS today, checking in on the settings with the new stuff I got for Christmas, and here's what I noticed:
(RAM settings)
5-5-5-15
1066
1.8v

and the RAM I've got is listed to run at:
5-5-5-18
1066
2.1v

So I take it this is good? Lower volts = better









Also, mightve just won an Element G case from PCFlip.com's giveaway. Oh boy oh boy!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I got some crap on auto trying to find where it needs to be i just cant belive this chip will run 3.5 with 1.23 vcore and 3.6 with 1.31 vcore but not get 3700 or above 100% stable. Tho with stuff on auto i could get in windows at 4 ghz and run 3dmark and stuff but prime would bsod in under a min.


----------



## MADMAX22

Probably because auto will really boost your other voltages. I think on auto your pll will jump to 1.88v or something like that. Not sure about your vtt. I would get a uguru shot of your voltages and see where they are at.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



CPU =Q6600 G0
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = F10j
Ram = OCZ FLEX2 pc9200 1150mhz 2x2Gig

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................:3.80

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 475
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 266
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.50a
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1188
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.38125
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.360
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.610
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.760

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.36
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.900
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.760
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: auto


Tweaked most the settings and raised fsb to run on a lower muti still gota change a few on auto.


----------



## Psyoptic

I've been looking to get an EP45-UD3R with some of the money I've saved up, but recent reviews on Newegg show that it seems to be a very glitch-ey board (faulty DIMM slots, frequent crash dumps - mainly memory related errors). The UD3P, on the other hand, doesn't seem to be getting these problems. I really want to get the UD3R for the extra PCI slot but I wouldn't mind getting the UD3P if it means a more stable board.

Has anyone here had any major issues with the UD3R and would it be advisable to just get the UD3P for ensured stability? I don't really plan on doing crossfire and the cooling seems to be the same on both boards so I'd hope to get the UD3R.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Not sure about the UD3R but my UD3P has been problem free only issue i ever run into is when i overclock to much and try to get it to reset without opening the case to reset cmos.


----------



## marsey99

not being funny but you want to take neweggs user reviews with a pinch of salt as they let anybody post.

all p45 boards are quirky with some ram, just the way the chipset is.

you have ocz stuff so if you can show them that you have issues with their ram in a fully working board they will rma it and swap them for some that will work.

i had issues with mine but they where mobo related and not ram, and once i got that sorted its ben sweet ever since


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

You guys are all so great.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


You guys are all so great.










yea but dont you love everyone anyway


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


yea but dont you love everyone anyway










I love everyone in this thread.


----------



## marsey99

so do i tbh







you couldnt ask for a nicer bunch to help you try and fry your componants


----------



## NoGuru

CPU =Q6600 G0..........................................Wow, this is a good G0
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = F10j
Ram = OCZ FLEX2 pc9200 1150mhz 2x2Gig

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................:3.80

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 475
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 266
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.50a......................Might try 2.00 strap
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1188
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.38125........................1.41
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.360......................1.38
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.610.................seems a bit high
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.760

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.36
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.900
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.760
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100..................1.2 or 1.3

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: auto


----------



## Psyoptic

Thanks for the help guys! +rep

I'm going with the EP45-UD3R now. I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope I don't run into any issues


----------



## TekWarfare

A whole thread with over 800 posts dedicated to the Gigabyte EP45-UD3 Series, wow.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I thk this chip just wont run over 3600 lol i cant belive it needing this much vcore to go 200mhz 3600 is stable with no more then 1.31 vcore but im up to 1.43 vcore at 3800 and still fails or bsod in mins.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


I thk this chip just wont run over 3600 lol i cant belive it needing this much vcore to go 200mhz 3600 is stable with no more then 1.31 vcore but im up to 1.43 vcore at 3800 and still fails or bsod in mins.


That is very common for that chip, actually yours is a little better than most I have seen.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea im running 3500 right now with 1.23-1.25 figure 100mhz aint worth going up to 1.3+ vcore. I can get it to run 4 ghz for benchmarks like 3dmark stuff.


----------



## marsey99

bal3 i think your mch ram ref is low, im sure it should be 1.05v with 2.1vdimm.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

that would be a pretty big boost defaut is .900 i thk.


----------



## MADMAX22

Im not sure if you allready posted it but what bios are you running Bal3wolf?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

f10j its dated 12/1/09


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


f10j its dated 12/1/09


I never tried that one, I know with my Q6600 I did the best on a f9 bios, I think it was f9c. I hear f10b is also really good for quads.

May be worth a shot to try out the f9 if your feeling froggy.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

might try that does the older bios have profiles to i just noticed in f10j i can save my overclocks in 8 profiles and load them as needed didnt remmber seeing that befor.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


might try that does the older bios have profiles to i just noticed in f10j i can save my overclocks in 8 profiles and load them as needed didnt remmber seeing that befor.


I use the f9c bios and it has the 8 profiles that you can save to, comes in really handy.

I dont have my q66 in it any more but when I did I tried some of the other bios and they just didnt get me the same oc as I could on the f9c. Granted mine was a B3 and ran super hot so I was limited anyways.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

thk i will go find f9c and flash to it my chip runs hot to when i use over 1.4 vcore its a hot chip the low vid ones run hot sometimes.


----------



## Zippit

What BIOS rev are you guys running?

I'm currently on F9 on my V1.1. I might want to try the new F10f BIOS and tips or heads up?


----------



## MADMAX22

Mine runs f9c both when I had my X3220 (Q6600) and now the 9550. I stuck with the same bios.

XS has a huge thread like this for the same boards (go figure these things rock) and everyone with quads stick to either the f9c or f10b bios's.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

madmax22 can you upload me f9c the links on tweaktown are dead for it.


----------



## MADMAX22

Sorry testing my new rig. My other one is down right now. Ill try and get it up this evening.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

thanks i looked around and didnt see any working links for f9c im running the normal f9 see if its better then the f10 i had.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
What BIOS rev are you guys running?

I'm currently on F9 on my V1.1. I might want to try the new F10f BIOS and tips or heads up?

Hey Zip, good to see ya. I would stick with F9, still the best in my eyes.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Hey Zip, good to see ya. I would stick with F9, still the best in my eyes.

Agreed-f9 or f10b are proven winners for Q9xxx


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ok, so i haven't posted in awhile, been busy with stuff but had a thought on this EP45-UD3P i have. it has been 24/7 stable now for a few months, its been flawless and i know it could be better with a CPU and memory upgrade. but what do you guys think of this, EP45-UD3P as a server?
the server would be serving mainly games and Exchange Server. i was thinking of upgrading my memory and maybe slapping in an E8400 or a Q9550, doing 3TB of drives in Raid5 and installing Server 03 Enterprise in it. would it be worth it on this board? i have a few older socket 603 Xeon boards here with some older Xeon's but im thinking this board with a Q9550 in it might server pretty good as a game server, any thoughts?


----------



## stixx2002

Hi everyone - I just purchased a EP45-UD3P and am blown away that there is an associated thread 800+ pages long! Amazing

Anyway, I am in the process of overclocking and I have a question on two settings:

(G)MCH Frequency Latch
System Memory Multiplier

I am running Patriot 1066 Mhz 2.1v memory (PDC24G8500ELKR2) and an Intel Q8400 Core2 Quad.

Any initial suggestions what settings I should start with?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stixx2002*


Hi everyone - I just purchased a EP45-UD3P and am blown away that there is an associated thread 800+ pages long! Amazing

Anyway, I am in the process of overclocking and I have a question on two settings:

(G)MCH Frequency Latch
System Memory Multiplier

I am running Patriot 1066 Mhz 2.1v memory (PDC24G8500ELKR2) and an Intel Q8400 Core2 Quad.

Any initial suggestions what settings I should start with?


Hi and welcome to the board







. I would start OCing the CPu and leaving RAM @ or close to stock speed(use the strap and multi that gets you @1066 or less







*Straps and multi's* 









You should be able to reach about 3.5 GHz on stock settings--then raise the V-core and the Term (try to keep Term about .03/.04v lower than V-core BIOS setting).

@ about 400 FSB you will need to start increasing MCH Core...1.24v would be a good selection to start from when you reach 400FSB


----------



## stixx2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Hi and welcome to the board







. I would start OCing the CPu and leaving RAM @ or close to stock speed(use the strap and multi that gets you @1066 or less







*Straps and multi's* 









You should be able to reach about 3.5 GHz on stock settings--then raise the V-core and the Term (try to keep Term about .03/.04v lower than V-core BIOS setting).

@ about 400 FSB you will need to start increasing MCH Core...1.24v would be a good selection to start from when you reach 400FSB


Great - thx for the quick reply. Ill, use your template when I respond back with results to see if there's anything else you guys would recommend.


----------



## stixx2002

Here's where I am so far without issues. I am sure I have some more headroom here. If anyone sees anything blatantly wrong, let me know:

CPU = Intel Q8400 Core2 Quad
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = 
Ram = Patriot 1066MHz 2.1v 4GB

Advanced BIOS Features
Limit CPUID Max. to 3 ...............: Disabled
Non-Execute Memory Protect ..........: Disabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) .............: Disabled
C2/C2E State Support ................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 ...............: Disabled
CPU EIST Function ...................: Disabled

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: n/a
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.20GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 960
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4(Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4(Auto)
tWR..................................: 8(Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68(Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4(Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0(Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 7(Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 7(Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.35000
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200(Auto)
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500(Auto)
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.760(Auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100(Auto)
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.760(Auto)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.900(Auto)
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500(Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100(Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.900(Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900(Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900(Auto)


----------



## Dilyn

So I'm trying to talk to Creative about trading me my XtremeMusic (SB0460 is the model number) for a Creative Titanium








Seen lots of issues with this card and this motherboard. This is what I've got for them so far:

Alright. Just thought I'd show you what I've found regarding this sound card and my motherboard:

http://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?sh...ost&p=25429592
This guy talks about how his sound card (same model number as mine) doesn't work with his GA-EP45-UD3R revision 1.1 because of an incompatibility issue. This is the same motherboard as mine.
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/ga-e...se-help-28460/
This guy talks about how his sound card won't work with his board (same board as mine). The only fix he could find for it was to get a Creative Titanium (PCIe x1) sound card. 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/hard...my-system.html
That is a thread that I made where numerous attempts to make it work were tried, none of which successfully got it to work. I've tried reseting CMOS, tried all three PCI slots, tried removing all other PCI cards, etc. Nothing has worked. The only possible explanation I've seen as to why it would work in my Dell OEM box that I have and my box is that the onboard RAM chips are bad, and this board is just picky about them. But I don't think that the RAM chips could be bad on two cards, as I've already done an RMA for this sound card before.

Also, just thought I'd let you guys know that your help article you linked me to was last updated in August of '08, and that it only goes up to XP. with two new operating systems having been released, I think you guys should update that help article. As I'm running Windows 7 (and most of the architecture in XP was thrown away in the change to Vista), that article is nearly useless to me.

Also, word to everyone with this board. Due to serious issues I've had, I'll never recommend this card with this motherboard. Might just be me, but to have two cards not work with this board is a bit ridiculous. Recommend everyone tries to go PCIe x1 with their sound cards.
Heard lots of different reasons for the issues, narrowed it down to IRQ. Although someone else is telling me DMA


----------



## MADMAX22

I run a extreme gamer with mine and it works fine. Its a standard pci slot card.


----------



## Dilyn

Makes me rage that people like you have a card that works fine and I don't


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Makes me rage that people like you have a card that works fine and I don't










LOL, maybe its my old board, its a 1.1

Edit nvm just saw your sig.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Hey Zip, good to see ya. I would stick with F9, still the best in my eyes.


Thanks!

I'm currently 7 hours into blend on 4.26Ghz... aiming to get around 4.5Ghz.
My new watercooling stuff is on its way!


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Thanks!

I'm currently 7 hours into blend on 4.26Ghz... aiming to get around 4.5Ghz.
My new watercooling stuff is on its way!

Very nice,

Once you get it figured all out you mind posting your settings. Once I get my rig back up Im allways looking for some tweeks that may help.


----------



## Zippit

Sure, I'll post my config right after work.


----------



## Superman1972

Hello Folks,
Just wanted to say thanks for all the info in this thread.
Made my jump to overclocking this Gigabyte board less stressful


----------



## bk7794

I was wondering, does 64 bit use more voltage?? I had stable clocks from a 32bit os and now its all of a suden using more voltage. Is this true?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Superman1972*


Hello Folks,
Just wanted to say thanks for all the info in this thread.
Made my jump to overclocking this Gigabyte board less stressful


Welcome









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


I was wondering, does 64 bit use more voltage?? I had stable clocks from a 32bit os and now its all of a suden using more voltage. Is this true?


No, only hardware can use more volts.


----------



## marsey99

@bal3wolf

yea the normal ram ref is .9v but the normal vdimm is also 1.8v.

@all

new version of cpuz is out, for those who didnt know, so make sure you have it or you cant validate


----------



## drewc00

I just ordered this board to replace my Asus p5n-d. I wasn't able to successfully get over 3.0 with the asus, so I'm going to be trying this one.

Was wondering where/how I should start my overclocking. I'll be happy with a stable 3.6 clock on my q6600 g0.

Here is the ram I have which might be an issue being that they're different

CORSAIR XMS2 2x2 TWIN2X4096-6400C5
5-5-5-18 1.9V stock

OCZ Fatal1ty Edition 2x2 OCZ2F8004GK
5-4-4-18 2.1V stock

Would appreciate all the help! Thanks


----------



## MADMAX22

Do you need more then 4gigs of ram? Just wondering because it would make ocing a world easier with 2x2 installed.

As far as ocing you can kind of run off the templates listed thruout the thread for the q6600. You will be far happier with this board as long as you have a decent cpu.

For quicky starter I would just run mch latch 400 and ram at 2.0d. 
vcore whatever is necessary, 
core termination set .04 below vcore roughly
cpu pll around 1.6 or so for those guys. 
ram around 2.1
ram termination set it to half of ram voltage. 
mch around 1.35 
everything else auto or normal

for starters that is

I dont know but youll probably get a rev 1.6 so I dont know which bios to get for that guy but check reviews because certain bios are better for quads.


----------



## Zippit

My 4.26Ghz om my Q9550 is rock solid... I've just finished 18 prime blend and it works!

Ill post my code after dinner.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


My 4.26Ghz om my Q9550 is rock solid... I've just finished 18 prime blend and it works!

Ill post my code after dinner.










Nicely done.


----------



## drewc00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Do you need more then 4gigs of ram? Just wondering because it would make ocing a world easier with 2x2 installed.

As far as ocing you can kind of run off the templates listed thruout the thread for the q6600. You will be far happier with this board as long as you have a decent cpu.

For quicky starter I would just run mch latch 400 and ram at 2.0d. 
vcore whatever is necessary, 
core termination set .04 below vcore roughly
cpu pll around 1.6 or so for those guys. 
ram around 2.1
ram termination set it to half of ram voltage. 
mch around 1.35 
everything else auto or normal

for starters that is

I dont know but youll probably get a rev 1.6 so I dont know which bios to get for that guy but check reviews because certain bios are better for quads.


Ok, I'll play around with it once it arrives.. I'll keep you posted.. thanks!


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Advanced BIOS Features
Limit CPUID Max. to 3 ...............: Disabled
Non-Execute Memory Protect ..........: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) .............: Disabled
C2/C2E State Support ................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 ...............: Disabled
CPU EIST Function ...................: Disabled

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
CPU Clock drive: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1002
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4(Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4(Auto)
tWR..................................: 8(Auto)
tRFC.................................: 72(Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4(Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0(Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.43750
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.340
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.888

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.380
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.888
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.010
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.800
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.900
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900


Thats about it I guess.


----------



## Psyoptic

Gahhhh can't decide between the UD3R and the UD3P. I don't _need_ the TPM encryption chip, the dual LAN for NIC teaming, and Dolby Live, but they sound awesome! Crossfire is a maybe too, but I see myself going with single card solutions until the next generation of Intel chips so it's not a deal breaker for me.

Thoughts on the any of those features, UD3P owners? Particularly the TPM encryption chip. I'm really interested in computer security and hardware encryption has always interested me.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyoptic*


Gahhhh can't decide between the UD3R and the UD3P. I don't _need_ the TPM encryption chip, the dual LAN for NIC teaming, and Dolby Live, but they sound awesome! Crossfire is a maybe too, but I see myself going with single card solutions until the next generation of Intel chips so it's not a deal breaker for me.

Thoughts on the any of those features, UD3P owners? Particularly the TPM encryption chip. I'm really interested in computer security and hardware encryption has always interested me.


I don't use the extra features, but there nice to have if you need them or resale.


----------



## Rude kaiser

The Problems you described with the UD3R board is what im currently experiencing with my UD3P board and they seem memory Related







but i agree with Marsey99 u should take it with a pinch of salt and in addition to what he said you could say that most who comment there are largely opinionated and in experienced with certain setups


----------



## Rude kaiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psyoptic* 
I've been looking to get an EP45-UD3R with some of the money I've saved up, but recent reviews on Newegg show that it seems to be a very glitch-ey board (faulty DIMM slots, frequent crash dumps - mainly memory related errors). The UD3P, on the other hand, doesn't seem to be getting these problems. I really want to get the UD3R for the extra PCI slot but I wouldn't mind getting the UD3P if it means a more stable board.

Has anyone here had any major issues with the UD3R and would it be advisable to just get the UD3P for ensured stability? I don't really plan on doing crossfire and the cooling seems to be the same on both boards so I'd hope to get the UD3R.

The Problems you described with the UD3R board is what im currently experiencing with my UD3P board and they seem memory Related







but i agree with Marsey99 u should take it with a pinch of salt and in addition to what he said you could say that most who comment there are largely opinionated and in experienced with certain setups









(sorry for the double texts had to make the correction so you could see which post i was refering to)


----------



## marsey99

it is not any 1 board but all p45, they seem to have issues with some ram and from what i have seen its trd and trfc related. dimms just having those settings too agresive for this chipsets liking.

not a happy chappy tho and i just cant get my head around the logic. who ever wrote the bios on these boards must of been having a laugh the day this job drpped on his desk.

with a 90nm p4 presscot the highest i can set my vcore is 1.4v, no thats right one point four volts but drop in a much more voltage intollerant 45nm cpu and i acn give it enough vcore to weld its internals together.

so after some playing, and aiming for 4ghz i failed











what makes me laugh the most is that even at that speed it still cant beat my old, old amd64 sempy [email protected] (that was another one which was vcore limited by the bios)in super pi.


----------



## Psyoptic

Thanks for the responses everyone. I think I'll just go for the UD3R and be happy with the amazing OC features and cooling I'm getting. I've got a back up board to use if things get flaky so it's worth the risk.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Welcome









No, only hardware can use more volts.


yeah, If you have a 64bit os the cpu requires more volts? Its weird all of a sudden my cpu is eating volts like crazy..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


yeah, If you have a 64bit os the cpu requires more volts? Its weird all of a sudden my cpu is eating volts like crazy..


Are you sure it's not the MCH? Is there a chance of testing vdrop and load drop between the two?


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Are you sure it's not the MCH? Is there a chance of testing vdrop and load drop between the two?

its weird. I was stable at 3.8ghz at 1.25v, and then now the cpu is running at 1.25windows and 1.28b. I was thinking maybe because I switched to a 64bit os, its using the cpu more. Is that true?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


its weird. I was stable at 3.8ghz at 1.25v, and then now the cpu is running at 1.25windows and 1.28b. I was thinking maybe because I switched to a 64bit os, its using the cpu more. Is that true?


No. 64 bit wouldn't suck any more power from the system. 64 bit is just the software. Any CPU C2D and beyond support x64, so they'd suck just as much power as on x86. So that couldn't be your issue.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


No. 64 bit wouldn't suck any more power from the system. 64 bit is just the software. Any CPU C2D and beyond support x64, so they'd suck just as much power as on x86. So that couldn't be your issue.


now why did it all of a sudden need more power? Would the extra hard drive do it?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

It could if the psu is not putting out right amount of power.


----------



## sintricate

I'm wondering if my board needs to be RMA'd.

In order to get a stable OC, I have to use an ungodly amount of voltage for a low OC. I'm at 3.75GHz and my vCore is set to 1.39 in the bios and comes up at 1.36 max in CPUZ. At idle it goes between 1.344-1.36 (usually stays at the higher vcore).

Under 100% load (using IBT), it drops down to as low as 1.29v. Prime brings it down to 1.312v. At 1.29v, that means i'm losing a whole 1v. Isn't that a bit much? It could be why I can't get my Q9550 to 4GHz stable.

Any ideas guys? It's a shame not to be able to get a measly 4GHz with my quad when my E8400 did 4.5GHz+ easily. However, that was on this same board so I'm not sure if it's my processor or mb and I don't have another board to test with.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
I'm wondering if my board needs to be RMA'd.

In order to get a stable OC, I have to use an ungodly amount of voltage for a low OC. I'm at 3.75GHz and my vCore is set to 1.39 in the bios and comes up at 1.36 max in CPUZ. At idle it goes between 1.344-1.36 (usually stays at the higher vcore).

Under 100% load (using IBT), it drops down to as low as 1.29v. Prime brings it down to 1.312v. At 1.29v, that means i'm losing a whole 1v. Isn't that a bit much? It could be why I can't get my Q9550 to 4GHz stable.

Any ideas guys? It's a shame not to be able to get a measly 4GHz with my quad when my E8400 did 4.5GHz+ easily. However, that was on this same board so I'm not sure if it's my processor or mb and I don't have another board to test with.

Did you try LLC?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Did you try LLC?

It's been a while since I tried the LLC, so I don't remember the voltages I was getting but I know it was still unstable at 4GHz and I remember it required about the same voltage I'm using now which would be way too high to keep LLC on.

I've given up at 3.75GHz a few times and it's starting to look that way again.


----------



## Zippit

Try to learn from my code... I've posted it a few pages back.


----------



## sintricate

Your vcore is a bit too hardcore for my taste


----------



## Zippit

It goes down to 1.38v on my board.


----------



## marsey99

@ sin
not being funny but clocking duos is a doddle, they are much easier to high frequencies from compared to quads. just because you could hit a high fsb with x settings with one it doesnt mean you will get the same when you pop a q in.

3.6/3.8 is about right for a 9550 but above that gets tricky and ballancing the fsb/cpu volts/refs/mch volts/refs/ram latencies can give you some major head aches.

zippits mit seems about right for most systems with a 9550 at that speed and if thats too much on the voltage side for your liking then maybe you wont hit as high a speed.
going off your post about vdroop/vdrop i would set your vcore to 1.325 in bios with llc on and test that with cpu term at 1.28, it should give you a solid 1.3v in windows and keep you stable at that speed and then you can contiue to up the fsb and voltage as needed.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


not being funny but clocking duos is a doddle, they are much easier to high frequencies from compared to quads. just because you could hit a high fsb with x settings with one it doesnt mean you will get the same when you pop a q in.

3.6/3.8 is about right for a 9550 but above that gets tricky and ballancing the fsb/cpu volts/refs/mch volts/refs/ram latencies can give you some major head aches.

zippits mit seems about right for most systems with a 9550 at that speed and if thats too much on the voltage side for your liking then maybe you wont hit as high a speed.
going off your post about vdroop/vdrop i would set your vcore to 1.325 in bios with llc on and test that with cpu term at 1.28, it should give you a solid 1.3v in windows and keep you stable at that speed and then you can contiue to up the fsb and voltage as needed.


I'm going to try and get to 4.5Ghz 24/7 stable.









I still have 0.02v before I hit my "unsafe" zone. (1.4v) and my temps never go over 60c on prime, they just barely go over 60c with linx though.


----------



## NoGuru

Zip, I think your going to need a lot of juice to get it stable a t 4.5, but good luck.

@ Sin, post your MIT and let us take a look at it.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Zip, I think your going to need a lot of juice to get it stable a t 4.5, but good luck.

@ Sin, post your MIT and let us take a look at it.


Psssh!

I'll find a way. >


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


I'm going to try and get to 4.5Ghz 24/7 stable.









I still have 0.02v before I hit my "unsafe" zone. (1.4v) and my temps never go over 60c on prime, they just barely go over 60c with linx though.


I checked your code when you posted it and I have to say it looks appropriate for the speed you are runnning and the temps match up as well. I don't see any danger to your components at this level and agree that you still have some upside. Whether or not 4.5 is there as a 24/7 clock remains to be seen as you are at /past a point where increases are easily attained.

Nice job and hope you reach your goal. I stopped @ 4.25 because of heat


----------



## marsey99

i thought the same m8 but the link in my sig is where my kit ran out of steam


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Psssh!

I'll find a way. >

















I hope you do








Here is a link to the 4 GHz club, if you can get 4.5 stable, go for a high benchmark, and set a world record. http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...lock-club.html


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I hope you do








Here is a link to the 4 GHz club, if you can get 4.5 stable, go for a high benchmark, and set a world record. http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...lock-club.html


If you want you can add me.

I'll be overtaking some people tonight though... I'm aiming at 4.3Ghz+ first.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


If you want you can add me.

I'll be overtaking some people tonight though... I'm aiming at 4.3Ghz+ first.










Sweet, I will just wait. It's a pain to change spots on there. Just let me know if you think your done.


----------



## marsey99

so what have you got in your loop zip? only they are good temps as i get upto 68c @4.25ghz on 1.4v from burn test.

but i aint lapped anything yet, i am thinkning about doing my heatsink as its not quite flat.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


so what have you got in your loop zip? only they are good temps as i get upto 68c @4.25ghz on 1.4v from burn test.

but i aint lapped anything yet, i am thinkning about doing my heatsink as its not quite flat.


Check my sig.









2 triple rads FTW! I'm going to mount them externally next week for better temps and in two separate loops.


----------



## marsey99

lol how blind am i


----------



## Superman1972

If anyone is intrested in settings for a Q9650 Vid 1.15 at 4Ghz on this board
Mine are below (Temps are 29 Idle and 50 Max Load)
Any tweeking advice appreciated

Advanced BIOS Features
Limit CPUID Max. to 3 ...............: Disabled
Non-Execute Memory Protect ..........: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) .............: Disabled
C2/C2E State Support ................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 ...............: Disabled
CPU EIST Function ...................: Disabled

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
CPU Clock drive:...................... 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive:.............. 900mV
CPU Clock Skew:....................... 0ps
MCH Clock Skew:....................... 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1068
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4(Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4(Auto)
tWR..................................: 8(Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68(Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4(Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0(Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled (Enabled only requires 1.23V)
CPU Vcore............................: 1.275
CPU Termination......................: 1.200
CPU PLL..............................: 1.500
CPU Referen..........................: 0.830

MCH/ICH
MCH Core.............................: 1.100
MCH Reference........................: 0.800
MCH/DRAM Ref.........................: 0.900
ICH I/O..............................: 1.500
ICH Core.............................: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage ........................: 2.60
DRAM Termination ....................: 0.900
Channel A Reference .................: 0.900
Channel B Reference .................: 0.900


----------



## dennyb

@ Superman--very nice #s for 4.0. Much better than mine. My chip needs
1.30625-Vcore
1.28-Term
1.26- MCH Core
LLC-enabled
Have you thought about pushing it some more? Looks like you have plenty of head room if you so choose.


----------



## marsey99

1.15 vid, thats a nice chips that there, go on you know you can get a wr with it









edit o yea :d


----------



## Superman1972

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ Superman--very nice #s for 4.0. Much better than mine. My chip needs
1.30625-Vcore
1.28-Term 
1.26- MCH Core 
LLC-enabled
Have you thought about pushing it some more? Looks like you have plenty of head room if you so choose.


I have thought about pushing it further








any real difference between 1:1 and 5:6 on the memory divider?
I think I will try for 9x478 to start (will be back with the results )


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Superman1972*


I have thought about pushing it further








any real difference between 1:1 and 5:6 on the memory divider?
I think I will try for 9x478 to start (will be back with the results )


I'm not much into overclocking the RAM . I just run whatever gets me closest to 1066. I think mine tops out @ 1139 anyway. Good luck on the clocks









edit: I am now looking more toward hard drives for performance that can be readily felt. It seems like the big performance leaps are in that area now. So hopefully SSDs will get better pricing next year


----------



## Psyoptic

Just ordered my EP45-UD3R last night! Can't wait to see how that bad boy can OC.


----------



## Dilyn

Oh man you'll love it!

LGA 775 OCing board of the gods... The tags for this thread do not lie.


----------



## GOTFrog

Just received my UD3P, but I'm going to let it thaw out all night since it spent 5hrs+ in my car @ -16C, might intall it tomorrow or might wait till I get my Q9550, but not sure about the last since it's on bacorder and I have no clue when I'll get it, Q8200 really blows and is going in my wife's comp, well se thinks she's getting all those goodies to herself but I don't think so, I'm the one that does more than surf the web and watch youtube.


----------



## Dilyn

Is it possible to flash a board back to a previous BIOS revision?

Wanna go to F11 to see if that might fix my issue with my sound card, and if it doesn't, I wanna come back to F9 if F11 won't work for me.

By the way, got my DK in the mail today








Gonna install it as soon as I get of the PC.


----------



## Gannon

Just picked up this board off Newegg to replace a buggy DFI Dark board that finally tested my limits. I was very happy to see a large thread dedicated to this board and I was ready to get started to see what this rig can do on the board. I have seen posts with people able to obtain FSB numbers of 500+, however, I have been unable to reach those numbers and I was hoping for some advice. Im stuck at 475 FSB.. any ideas?

Advanced BIOS Features
Limit CPUID Max. to 3 ...............: Disabled
Non-Execute Memory Protect ..........: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) .............: Disabled
C2/C2E State Support ................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 ...............: Disabled
CPU EIST Function ...................: Disabled

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 6x

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 475
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
CPU Clock drive:...................... 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive:.............. 900mV
CPU Clock Skew:....................... 0ps
MCH Clock Skew:....................... 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Extreme
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 950
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4(Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4(Auto)
tWR..................................: 8(Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68(Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4(Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.243
CPU Termination......................: 1.400
CPU PLL..............................: 1.590
CPU Referen..........................: 0.886

MCH/ICH
MCH Core.............................: 1.460
MCH Reference........................: 0.886
MCH/DRAM Ref.........................: 0.910
ICH I/O..............................: 1.570
ICH Core.............................: 1.300

DRAM
DRAM Voltage ........................: 2.0
DRAM Termination ....................: 1.0
Channel A Reference .................: 1.0
Channel B Reference .................: 1.0
__________________


----------



## NoGuru

Hi Gannon,

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.243............1.36
CPU Termination......................: 1.400..........1.32
CPU PLL..............................: 1.590
CPU Referen..........................: 0.886

MCH/ICH
MCH Core.............................: 1.460.........1.30
MCH Reference........................: 0.886
MCH/DRAM Ref.........................: 0.910
ICH I/O..............................: 1.570
ICH Core.............................: 1.300...........1.2

This is closer to where you should be.


----------



## Gannon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Hi Gannon,

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.243............1.36
CPU Termination......................: 1.400..........1.32
CPU PLL..............................: 1.590
CPU Referen..........................: 0.886

MCH/ICH
MCH Core.............................: 1.460.........1.30
MCH Reference........................: 0.886
MCH/DRAM Ref.........................: 0.910
ICH I/O..............................: 1.570
ICH Core.............................: 1.300...........1.2

This is closer to where you should be.


Thanks for the help. Tried it with your settings but can't get it to post at 460 FSB. Are people able to really get over 500 with a NBv that low?


----------



## chizzau

Just ordered one of these to replace my Asus P5N32E-SLI. Just spend like 30 minutes reading this thread so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## crashdummy35

Well, finally got 4 GHz. Still have to test it for stability; but, maybe I'll just run this for benches because it takes a ton of volts for it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Well, finally got 4 GHz. Still have to test it for stability; but, maybe I'll just run this for benches because it takes a ton of volts for it.


Congrats, adding you to the 4 GHz club now


----------



## crashdummy35

Thanks NoGuru.

I was wondering how high I could go on my cpu Ref and if it would help stability? I think it's at ~ .86 now. I'm not really worried about the cpu, if it dies, that's an excuse for a new one >.< but I'd like to run it all out for as long as possible.

I let Orthos Small FFTs run for an hour earlier and it ran fine, high temp of 46c. I'll run it longer later. I've just been having a look at COD4, Vegas Pro, DVD Architect and it's running fine so far.


----------



## Zippit

Wooo! My new watercooling gear is here! I'll post my modding adventures in my old thread, the one in my sig.

Lets see far my temps will go down and if I can get even higher on this board.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Wooo! My new watercooling gear is here! I'll post my modding adventures in my old thread, the one in my sig.

Lets see far my temps will go down and if I can get even higher on this board.










And all this time I thought you were allready on water. I wonder what else that chip will let ya pull out of it.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


And all this time I thought you were allready on water. I wonder what else that chip will let ya pull out of it.


Check my sig... I'm already on water.

I'm upgrading it. ^^


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Check my sig... I'm already on water.

I'm upgrading it. ^^


Ahh sweat, enjoy.


----------



## marsey99

@gannon
some nb are better than others, mnie seems to be quite weak and needs lots of voltage, if you needed 1.46 to do 475 then i guess yours is too.

i would start by setting trfc and trd high, like 60+ and 10 (or higher depending upon your ram) to remove that from being an issue as p45 is picky about those 2 ram options more than others, you can try and tighten them later once you know the cpu is solid.

i needed to add 50 ps on the mch skew at 471fsb to keep it stable too, that might help you aswel. other than that nogurus post looks spot on to me, you want to keep cpu term 0.2v or more bellow vcore so keep that in mind when you up the volts as you get higher too.


----------



## Dilyn

Got my DK installed








http://www.overclock.net/8033262-post19.html

Looks pretty nice.

Can't wait to get overclocking again. Guess who's gonna be hitting 3.6 Ghz before the weekend gets here...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Got my DK installed








http://www.overclock.net/8033262-post19.html

Looks pretty nice.

Can't wait to get overclocking again. Guess who's gonna be hitting 3.6 Ghz before the weekend gets here...










Looks good, now get to clocken!


----------



## GOTFrog

Installing as we speak, taking a break to make some grill-cheeses for me and my daugther.

I'm thinking of installing my true with push/pull but man it's big in my small case, and I have no clue where to put all the extra psu cable that tx750 got way too much on it.

Going to post picks when Im done.

just wondering can I use a usb stick for raid drivers in win7?


----------



## drewc00

My ep45-ud3p just came in yesterday. I was having issues booting up into windows so I automatically updated bios with 'FC'. I wasnt sure which rev I had and assumed I had the latest '1.6'. How do I check which rev I have.. bios? windows? Also if I have 1.6.. is bios FC good? I have a q6600 planning to hit 3.6 minimum.. coming from a asus p5n-d

Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drewc00*


My ep45-ud3p just came in yesterday. I was having issues booting up into windows so I automatically updated bios with 'FC'. I wasnt sure which rev I had and assumed I had the latest '1.6'. How do I check which rev I have.. bios? windows? Also if I have 1.6.. is bios FC good? I have a q6600 planning to hit 3.6 minimum.. coming from a asus p5n-d

Thanks


The revision is on the board, or you might be able to check it with CPU-Z.


----------



## marsey99

its says the mobo revision on the pcb on the top left if you have the cpu socket in the top right.

like in this pic

you shouldn't need raid drivers for this board with win 7 m8







i didnt with vista.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
you shouldn't need raid drivers for this board with win 7 m8







i didnt with vista.

Thx, Im ready to reinstall win7 now, all connected ready to boot


----------



## GOTFrog

Here are the pics, sucks thatI can't fit my 8800gts in there, guess that means a new case or modding this one. I know that the fans are dusty, but I'll need to remove the true tomorrow since NCIX just called me to say that the Q9550 that was BO was beeing shipped over night. yesterday they told me 1-1.5 week.

Damn getting power error beeps this sucks


----------



## marsey99

your card should fit if you move that top hdd up in the cage m8.


----------



## GOTFrog

Power error fixed, now I can't boot the raid bios, set sata to raid in bios, but when I press ctrl-i nothing happens tryed ctrl-l too, not sure if it's i or l so tried both, nothing works.


----------



## marsey99

ctrl + i


----------



## GOTFrog

Got it, changed keyboard to a PS2 keyboard, for some reason couldn't do it with a g15

yeah thats what I thought, but still can't get in there, could it be that the drives don't support it?


----------



## marsey99

there are 2 bios settings you need to change for raid i think.


----------



## freakb18c1

new tune in progress










not bad for air







ey? ambient 72F
true 120 lapped / pressure mod / ocz back plate/ kaze 3k/ ocz freeze


----------



## marsey99

whats the vcore for that freak?

but yea they are nice temps







about same as mine


----------



## dennyb

Good to see you again freak. I see you are still making that 9650 put out


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


whats the vcore for that freak?

but yea they are nice temps







about same as mine











1.46 in bios + llc disabled @ linx load 1.312


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Good to see you again freak. I see you are still making that 9650 put out










yea shes doin alright


----------



## marsey99

you tried 1.33 with llc?


----------



## freakb18c1

best i can do with LLC Enabled is 1.38V in bios @ load its 1.344 or 1.36 dont remember and the temps were about 76 - 77c i only used llc for 4.5 4.6 bench runs i dont like using llc
i <3 my vdroop


----------



## marsey99

fair enough









i only get a little vdrop (<0.02v) with llc and no droop at all and it seems to keep my temps a couple fo c lower.


----------



## freakb18c1

sweet below 70c!
few notches less in vcore


----------



## GOTFrog

This sucks, I could run 425 fsb all auto on my p5q se plus with Q8200 and this board wont post at that speed







, guess I'll wait for the Q9550 before I play with it.


----------



## marsey99

not really an auto setting board this one m8, if the cpu can do it this board will to if you get the right settings


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


This sucks, I could run 425 fsb all auto on my p5q se plus with Q8200 and this board wont post at that speed







, guess I'll wait for the Q9550 before I play with it.


Auto is bad, set volts manually, and make sure you set ram timings aand volts.


----------



## GOTFrog

I know, but I just wanted to set it a bit higher without messing around with it since that chip is going in the wifes computer tomorrow


----------



## cl04k3d

Ok, I've got the EP45-UD3L mobo, and I've gotten my E7200 to 4.0 Stable just by setting my multi to 8x and FSB to 500. I just put everything else on auto. I'm kinda noob to overclocking but these settings worked. I want to fine tune it higher. Hoping I could get some advice to set all the voltages to be able to achieve more, any advice on safe volts in my bios would be great. I've never flashed my bios fyi its got the original one that came with the mobo of course.

Im at work right now I should be home in a couple hours and be able to put any advice to good use.


----------



## crashdummy35

So I take it everything else is on Auto? Careful with that. Like NoGuru said a few posts up, "Auto is bad," because a mobo can overshoot the voltage and damage something.

When you get home, open CPU-Z and get the vcore at idle and under a heavy load with that overclock. Write them down and post them here, it'll give everyone an idea of what your mobo is using to stabilize that clock. The first thing I would do is lock down that vcore to keep it from getting away from you on Auto.


----------



## marsey99

install easy tune 6 and that will show you alot of the voltages you are running now on auto.

then you have a starting point and can try an reduced them or push the fsb higher


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
new tune in progress










not bad for air







ey? ambient 72F
true 120 lapped / pressure mod / ocz back plate/ kaze 3k/ ocz freeze

Only 4.25?

I know you better than this freak!


----------



## brandont

Hello, I hope you can help me with a strange problem I ran into trying to overclock. I donâ€™t see any posts on my CPU specifically nor on this specific problem.
I built a new system with these specs:
MB:Gibabyte GA-EP45T-UD3LR
CPU:C2D E7600 (11.5x 266Mhz stock)
MEM:G.Skill 2x2GB DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ
HD:4x250 (RAID 10)
VID:Radeon 2600XT
PSU:Rosewill 530w continuous
CASE: Antec 300
FANS: 2x 120mm (system ports) 1x140, 1x120 (PSU)
P.FAN ZEROtherm CF800 92mm CPU Cooler

The only oddity was that it didnâ€™t set the right stock clock for my CPU â€" it started as a 2.6, but I thought this was maybe a â€˜board featureâ€™. Once I started overclocking I realized the ZEROTherm CPU cooler was crap â€" idle was over 40C and within 3 min of wPrime I would hit 70c. But I could boot all kinds of configs. I had several 3.6Ghz setups (8x450, 9x400, 10x366) that all worked, and I even lowered vCore to about 1.2v before I quit â€" I couldnâ€™t beat the heat.

So I put a new cooler on â€" Subeam CR-CCTF. I boot up at 8x450 (which was stable but hot before) and the machine crashes. So I fiddle around, reset the CMOS, eventually I find that I can run at 11.5x350 with vCore at 1.325 â€" idle is 27C loaded is 42C. Lower vCore seems to crash: 1.3 was stable for a few mins, then crashed, 1.275 couldnâ€™t get into Windows but did POST.

The problem is I cannot go higher than 350 FSB even at lower multipliers. Even at 8x400 and 9x366 it wonâ€™t POST but it did before the new cooler. It also ran with MUCH lower vCore before. It seems like I *could* go higher if I raised vCore (which I donâ€™t want to do on 45nm). I canâ€™t understand the â€˜newâ€™ need for voltageâ€¦ what I am missing?

PS â€" I also tried putting in timing values and V for RAM, with no change in results. I could underclock it, but as the system was ok previously at 450fsb I donâ€™t think the RAM is the culprit.


----------



## NoGuru

Fill out this MIT and we'll take a look.


----------



## marsey99

fill your sytsem specs in the user cp at the top of the page too m8, save you typing it out everytime you post.

my 1st thought is that your cpu isn't suported by your bios revision and thats why it didnt set your speeds right. my 2nd is that when you fitted the new cooler you might of knocked somthing, not enough to to make it crash just enough to make it unhappy when you push it. i would open it up and refit the ram and power cables, tbh i would re do most things just to be sure.

i do think you will need to up the sb tho as a 4 drive array will need some juice.

fill out the mit with your highest stable settings and another with what your trying to do but is failing and we can see if we notice anything wrong for you


----------



## GOTFrog

I got rev 1.6, what would be the best bios for a q9550, I'm not even sure witch one I have on there. keep forgetting to check @ post.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I got rev 1.6, what would be the best bios for a q9550, I'm not even sure witch one I have on there. keep forgetting to check @ post.


CPUZ (mainboard tab) will tell you what BIOS you are running. I don't know which one is best for Revision 1.6 tho


----------



## Dilyn

OK so I tried to reset my overclock, but I'm pretty sure a setting needs to be changed now due to the memory change









My MIT, if you need a refresher, is in my sig.

Also, can I flash back to a previous BIOS revision? Wanna go to F11 to test out my sound card and see if my motherboard will recognize it there, but if it doesn't I wanna come back to F9 because it's so awesome


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


OK so I tried to reset my overclock, but I'm pretty sure a setting needs to be changed now due to the memory change









My MIT, if you need a refresher, is in my sig.

Also, can I flash back to a previous BIOS revision? Wanna go to F11 to test out my sound card and see if my motherboard will recognize it there, but if it doesn't I wanna come back to F9 because it's so awesome










Hey Dilyn--I would at least use D strap and 2.66 multi to get 1005MHz on the RAM. If you could raise the FSB to get closer to 1066 that would bre great as well.
I would also run timings @ 5/5/5/15----18 is not needed for the FSB you are running....Also manually set DRAM volts to manu specs not "auto"


----------



## spdracer

Everything I try fails,I just installed this board with a Q6600,clean Windows 7 install,tried various settings suggested on other sites,when I F10 out of bios the computer shuts off for approx. 2 secs. then boots back to default settings. I've read that these boards with this chip overclock well after you figure out how to do it,is there a setting i'm missing that will enable me to oc this cpu? The most I tried for was [email protected] vcore


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spdracer*


Everything I try fails,I just installed this board with a Q6600,clean Windows 7 install,tried various settings suggested on other sites,when I F10 out of bios the computer shuts off for approx. 2 secs. then boots back to default settings. I've read that these boards with this chip overclock well after you figure out how to do it,is there a setting i'm missing that will enable me to oc this cpu? The most I tried for was [email protected] vcore


The first thing you need to do on this board is "load optimum defaults. here is a copy and paste from my files on how to do it and a cmos reset as well








*New CMOS Reset & OP Defaults* 
Maybe your Bios is not configured properly. Do a CMOS reset and then load Optimum Defaults in this way
CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone 
__________________ 
Also when you Save settings in BIOS with F10 you get a screen with y/n ...select y ...enter and the save should be good


----------



## crashdummy35

What are you changing in the bios for the oc?

Can you fill out an MIT form and show us what you are changing, please? If the computer does not post correctly (it will give one quick beep when it does) maybe you need a bios flash. If the computer will post (beep for a successful bios load) but doesn't get past that, something you changed may be causing the issue.

Here's an MIT form., fill in the important parts like :
cpu multi
frequency/fsb

vcore
cpu term

MCH core

Ram timings & voltages.

The main thing to remember is that you have to keep the RAM at or just below stock speeds and timings while you overclock the cpu. If you don't use the proper RAM dividers (example: 2.00D, 2.66D) to keep the RAM at/close to stock, it will overclock along with the cpu and cause problems. So, after you raise the fsb, be sure and go and change the RAM divider to keep the speed down.

Also, listen for beep codes. (You did install the little speaker, right?) Those can _REALLY_ help pin point problems.

Fill out your oc attempt using that form and we'll go from there. It's cool. Sometimes overclocking is a snap...sometimes it takes a little work...we'll get you where you want to be bro.

Also, maybe you can PM Bal3Wolf, he's the 6600 pro on this thread. Let me find his post and you can hit him up.
__________________________________________________ _____________________________
Edit:
I also have a question for you guys. Has anyone changes the Drive Strength Profile for their memory? I've backed down to 3.92 GHz on the cpu because it gives me more "reasonable" oc's for my RAM using the 2.66D didiver--right now it's at 1101 5/5/5/15 and I was wondering what this setting does exactly?

Being I'm closer to 1066 than 1200 I was thinking of trying the 1066 Profile; anyone have any experience changing these?

crash hates BSODs that's why I figured I'd ask before just changing anything


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Hey Dilyn--I would at least use D strap and 2.66 multi to get 1005MHz on the RAM. If you could raise the FSB to get closer to 1066 that would bre great as well.
I would also run timings @ 5/5/5/15----18 is not needed for the FSB you are running....Also manually set DRAM volts to manu specs not "auto"


Alright thanks mate









The RAM is rated to run at 5-5-5-18 at 1066, but Maybe I can squeeze 5-5-5-15 out of it








I'll try that strap. Had it at first, but I was like hmm... 1005 isn't right.
Now that I've figured out what I need to get the memory at the right spot, I'll just need to find the right settings to get as close to 1:1 as possible








This'll help with pushing the FSB as high as possible as well. YAY!

I'll go ahead and edit my MIT settings from my sig post now... Hehehe.


----------



## Paulie-in-sac

I hate posting questions like this, but I've been reading on this site for about 6 hours now and I can't find what I'm looking for. Help would be awesome!

My setup:
Q9400 on EP45-UD3LR
Patriot DDR3-1600 (PGS34G1600ELK) 9-9-9-24, 1.8v

Question 1:
I'm trying to find the "right" settings for this RAM in an OC situation, but I don't see people using DDR3 with this MB/CPU, is there some reason that no one is using this other than with the i5/7 cpus? I've got the timings set manually in the bios and it reads as 1069mhz.

Question 2:
I am sooooo lost with the bios settings, I wanna curl up in a ball.
Right now I'm at 3.2ghz, and temps seem really good, so I wanna push it (idle= 35,32,36,35, 100% under Prime95= 54,51,52,53, from what I'm reading these temps seem low)

Here are my BIOS settings:
CPU Clock: 8x
CPU Freq: 3.2 (401x8)
CPU host freq: 401
PCI freq: 100
CIA2: dis
--DRAM
Perf: standard
MCH freq latch: 400 (as best I can tell MCH is the NB? right??)
Mem multi: 2.66D
(this timing section I'm lost about)
the bios wants 7-7-7-20, but I've set it at manu-spec of 9-9-9-24, who's right?
--Voltage
Vcore: 1.325
MCH core: 1.24
DRAM: 1.8 (manu-spec)
all other settings on volt are on auto

I'd really appreciate any help that you can give me.
Paul

PS, I've downloaded Prime95, OCCT, and Everest, so I can check whatever you tell me to check.


----------



## crashdummy35

Dylin, don't worry about 1:1. I'll try to find the threads and edit here with them, but, it's been shown: 1:1 is not a "magic" ratio. 3:4, 5:6....whatever gives you more MGhz stably (Intel systems love MGhz) will yield the best results.

Let me see if I can find the one thread with all of the benches in it.
__________________________________________________ ______________________

@ Paulie-in-Sac, open CPU-Z and look at the SPD Tab, there should be a list of what the RAM timings should be at certain speeds. Try to use what the JDEC (that list) shows first, then you can try to "tighten" (lower) the timings later after you get the cpu oc out of the way.

When you overclock, always get the cpu overclock done and stable first, using the dividers in the bios to keep the RAM at or just below stock speeds...this way you keep the RAM out of the trouble shooting equation. After you get the cpu oc'ed as far as you want (and fully tested for stability), then you go back in and using the dividers change the RAM speed.

It's a process you do in steps:
#1 oc cpu
#2 test cpu oc for stability
#3 oc RAM
#4 Test RAM for stability
#5 run Blend to test for all-around stability


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Alright thanks mate









The RAM is rated to run at 5-5-5-18 at 1066, but Maybe I can squeeze 5-5-5-15 out of it








I'll try that strap. Had it at first, but I was like hmm... 1005 isn't right.
Now that I've figured out what I need to get the memory at the right spot, I'll just need to find the right settings to get as close to 1:1 as possible








This'll help with pushing the FSB as high as possible as well. YAY!

I'll go ahead and edit my MIT settings from my sig post now... Hehehe.


If the specs for your RAM is 5/5/5/18,then go with those timings--I was thinking yours were 5/5/5/15...my bad

I also would not worry about 1:1 ratio --select the multiplyers that get you closest to rated speed...and yes up the FSB if you can to get there


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
Dylin, don't worry about 1:1. I'll try to find the threads and edit here with them, but, it's been shown: 1:1 is not a "magic" ratio. 3:4, 5:6....whatever gives you more MGhz stably (Intel systems love MGhz) will yield the best results.

Let me see if I can find the one thread with all of the benches in it.

OK sweet I'll be looking for the link









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
If the specs for your RAM is 5/5/5/18,then go with those timings--I was thinking yours were 5/5/5/15...my bad

I also would not worry about 1:1 ratio --select the multiplyers that get you closest to rated speed...and yes up the FSB if you can to get there

Ya my OLD RAM was 5-5-5-15. My NEW RAM is 5-5-5-18.
I think...
OCZ Reaper 1066 DDR2 RAM

Yupp 5-5-5-18 at 2.1-2.2v. But it's currently sitting at 1.8v. Is that a problem?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paulie-in-sac*


I hate posting questions like this, but I've been reading on this site for about 6 hours now and I can't find what I'm looking for. Help would be awesome!

My setup:
Q9400 on EP45-UD3LR
Patriot DDR3-1600 (PGS34G1600ELK) 9-9-9-24, 1.8v

Question 1:
I'm trying to find the "right" settings for this RAM in an OC situation, but I don't see people using DDR3 with this MB/CPU, is there some reason that no one is using this other than with the i5/7 cpus? I've got the timings set manually in the bios and it reads as 1069mhz.

Question 2:
I am sooooo lost with the bios settings, I wanna curl up in a ball.
Right now I'm at 3.2ghz, and temps seem really good, so I wanna push it (idle= 35,32,36,35, 100% under Prime95= 54,51,52,53, from what I'm reading these temps seem low)

Here are my BIOS settings:
CPU Clock: 8x
CPU Freq: 3.2 (401x8)
CPU host freq: 401
PCI freq: 100
CIA2: dis
--DRAM
Perf: standard
MCH freq latch: 400 (as best I can tell MCH is the NB? right??)
Mem multi: 2.66D
(this timing section I'm lost about)
the bios wants 7-7-7-20, but I've set it at manu-spec of 9-9-9-24, who's right?
--Voltage
Vcore: 1.325
MCH core: 1.24
DRAM: 1.8 (manu-spec)
all other settings on volt are on auto

I'd really appreciate any help that you can give me.
Paul

PS, I've downloaded Prime95, OCCT, and Everest, so I can check whatever you tell me to check.


MCH is NB, and you should fill in your system specs, go to USER CP at the top and find Edit system.
Also dennyb has an MIT template in his sig fill that out and we can go from there.


----------



## heathmcabee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I got rev 1.6, what would be the best bios for a q9550, I'm not even sure witch one I have on there.  keep forgetting to check @ post.


Sorry man, I've asked the same question and no one knows. I have the rev 1.6 also. Doesn't seem to be many who know about it.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paulie-in-sac*


I hate posting questions like this, but I've been reading on this site for about 6 hours now and I can't find what I'm looking for. Help would be awesome!

My setup:
Q9400 on EP45-UD3LR
Patriot DDR3-1600 (PGS34G1600ELK) 9-9-9-24, 1.8v

Question 1:
I'm trying to find the "right" settings for this RAM in an OC situation, but I don't see people using DDR3 with this MB/CPU, is there some reason that no one is using this other than with the i5/7 cpus? I've got the timings set manually in the bios and it reads as 1069mhz.

Question 2:
I am sooooo lost with the bios settings, I wanna curl up in a ball.
Right now I'm at 3.2ghz, and temps seem really good, so I wanna push it (idle= 35,32,36,35, 100% under Prime95= 54,51,52,53, from what I'm reading these temps seem low)

Here are my BIOS settings:
CPU Clock: 8x
CPU Freq: 3.2 (401x8)
CPU host freq: 401
PCI freq: 100
CIA2: dis
--DRAM
Perf: standard
MCH freq latch: 400 (as best I can tell MCH is the NB? right??)
Mem multi: 2.66D
(this timing section I'm lost about)
the bios wants 7-7-7-20, but I've set it at manu-spec of 9-9-9-24, who's right?go with manu specs
--Voltage
Vcore: 1.325
MCH core: 1.24
DRAM: 1.8 (manu-spec)
all other settings on volt are on auto

I'd really appreciate any help that you can give me.
Paul

PS, I've downloaded Prime95, OCCT, and Everest, so I can check whatever you tell me to check.


Here is atable for selecting straps and multi for the board







*Straps and multi's* 









Select the strap (usually B or D and the multi therein to get you to the correct speed for your RAM ...RAM speed ---FSBx MM(memory multiplyer) thus example 400FSB x2.66= 1064

edit @ Dilyn...set DRAM Voltage to manu specs ...if 2.1 then 2.1 it is ...it will keep you from needing excessive MCH Core


----------



## Paulie-in-sac

Crash-
I'm leaving for work and won't be home for about 16hrs so I'm running Prime95 to test it out as-is for the day.
I'll look at CPU-Z in the morning.

Any feeling on the temps?
If I'm hearing people right, staying under ~70c is the target.

gotta say, this is the most responsive (and most respectful) board I've seen.


----------



## SgtHop

That's why we're so popular, good sir. But yeah, looking for somewhere around 70 for good temps. It won't hurt it any to go a bit higher, though.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paulie-in-sac*


Crash-
I'm leaving for work and won't be home for about 16hrs so I'm running Prime95 to test it out as-is for the day.
I'll look at CPU-Z in the morning.

Any feeling on the temps?
If I'm hearing people right, staying under ~70c is the target.

gotta say, this is the most responsive (and most respectful) board I've seen.


70c is a good target temp for a high with a quad. But, as always the cooler the better.

Someone's always here to try and help out however we can. Just drop by when you have the time...we'll be here.
__________________________________________________ ________________________________

Edit: For Dylin, taken from Acoma_Andy's epic Blades thread. That thing turned into a monster thread but here's some of the good stuff:

1:1 vs 4:5

Good Page.

Good page.

Basically, once the fsb gets past 400, 1:1 isn't always the best option. Comes down to the highest MGHz at decent timings you can run stable.


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heathmcabee*


Sorry man, I've asked the same question and no one knows. I have the rev 1.6 also. Doesn't seem to be many who know about it.


I have the ud3p rev 1.6 and I think it's solid. I barely have a clue what I'm doing and I'm stable at 4.1, right now testing, and so far stable at 4.15 with a 2 core. This board rocks.


----------



## spdracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


The first thing you need to do on this board is "load optimum defaults. here is a copy and paste from my files on how to do it and a cmos reset as well








*New CMOS Reset & OP Defaults* 
Maybe your Bios is not configured properly. Do a CMOS reset and then load Optimum Defaults in this way
CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone 
__________________ 
Also when you Save settings in BIOS with F10 you get a screen with y/n ...select y ...enter and the save should be good


This seems to have helped,running at [email protected] 1.232 vcore


----------



## spdracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


What are you changing in the bios for the oc?

Can you fill out an MIT form and show us what you are changing, please? If the computer does not post correctly (it will give one quick beep when it does) maybe you need a bios flash. If the computer will post (beep for a successful bios load) but doesn't get past that, something you changed may be causing the issue.

Here's an MIT form., fill in the important parts like :
cpu multi
frequency/fsb

vcore
cpu term

MCH core

Ram timings & voltages.

The main thing to remember is that you have to keep the RAM at or just below stock speeds and timings while you overclock the cpu. If you don't use the proper RAM dividers (example: 2.00D, 2.66D) to keep the RAM at/close to stock, it will overclock along with the cpu and cause problems. So, after you raise the fsb, be sure and go and change the RAM divider to keep the speed down.

Also, listen for beep codes. (You did install the little speaker, right?) Those can _REALLY_ help pin point problems.

Fill out your oc attempt using that form and we'll go from there. It's cool. Sometimes overclocking is a snap...sometimes it takes a little work...we'll get you where you want to be bro.

Also, maybe you can PM Bal3Wolf, he's the 6600 pro on this thread. Let me find his post and you can hit him up.
__________________________________________________ _____________________________
Edit:
I also have a question for you guys. Has anyone changes the Drive Strength Profile for their memory? I've backed down to 3.92 GHz on the cpu because it gives me more "reasonable" oc's for my RAM using the 2.66D didiver--right now it's at 1101 5/5/5/15 and I was wondering what this setting does exactly?

Being I'm closer to 1066 than 1200 I was thinking of trying the 1066 Profile; anyone have any experience changing these?

crash hates BSODs that's why I figured I'd ask before just changing anything










Will try to post this tomorrow,right now it's time to start ringing in the new year. happy new year to everyone


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spdracer*


This seems to have helped,running at [email protected] 1.232 vcore


Happy to help







I have been sending some guys PMs to help with voltages, but since Christmas was good for so many (getting UD3 boards I will post a couple of things from my files for anyone interested

_For what it is worth, here are my views on voltage adjustments for V-core ,Term and MCH

When going for high clocks there is a "relationship" between V-core and CPU Term that should be maintained for the sake of stability. At a clock of say 3.6 the voltage difference between V-core and Term should be about 0.02v lower for Term. At 4.0 that difference grows to about 0.03v,as you will be raising the V-core the higher you go, but the Term does not get raised an eaual amount. If raised equally you would eventually be too high on Term for safety. _

_Continuing on, lets say you have moved up to 4.1Ghz testing. You will most likely need a pretty good V-core increase. I won't attempt to plug in a # for your chip. But let's say for instance you need 1.375v-core for whatever speed you are trying to stableize. Your Term should then be somewhere between .030v and .040v lower that V-core voltage. The 1.340v would be a good choice._

_The voltage ratio between Core and Term is necessary for a stable clock. It is necessary to note that as you attain higher clocks, that voltage ratio usually widens just a bit._

_Now for MCH---once you pass 400 FSB your chip needs more MCH for the RAM portion of the overclock to communicate properly with the CPU. The MCH between 400FSB and 500 FSB is generally from 1.24 to 1.32. I don't think you will ever need to exceed 1.32/1.34v in MCH_

_I select "normal" over "auto" if not plugging in a # for everything else_

and this should help also








*Mobo Voltage Definitions* 
*******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed. (I always use LLC when overclocked)

CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability

CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term

CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad

CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)

MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)

MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)

MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto) I use normal

ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)

ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)

DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram

DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram) I use normal

Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal

Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal* 
__________________

__________________


----------



## NoGuru

I suggest everyone copy and paste this into notepad and print it for your records.
Thanks dennyb, and don't forget to rep the man


----------



## crashdummy35

Woo Hoo


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I suggest everyone copy and paste this into notepad and print it for your records.
Thanks dennyb, and don't forget to rep the man










You are most welcome my friend... and to all


----------



## drewc00

Here's what I have

ud3p / q6600 g0 vid 1.325

CORSAIR XMS2 4GB 2x2 ddr2800 5-5-5-18 1.9V
G.SKILL 4GB 2x2 ddr2800 5-5-5-15 1.9V

Passed memtest for 1 HR
I failed OCCT on core 3 within 2 minutes.. everything else seems to be fine. I played tf2 for about 1 hour without crashing.

Any suggestions?
Heres the setup

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics BoosterAuto
CPU Clock Ratio9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio0
CPU Frequency3.6

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock ControlEnabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)100

C.I.A.2Disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive800
PCI Express Clock Drive900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)0
MCH Clock Skew (ps)0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance EnhanceStandard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency LatchAuto
System Memory Multiplier2.0D
Memory Frequency (Mhz)800
DRAM Timing SelectableManual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time5
tRCD5
tRP'5
tRAS18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRDAuto
tWTRAuto
tWRAuto
tRFCAuto
tRTPAuto
Command Rate (CMD)Auto

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength

Channel A
Static tRead ValueAuto
tRD Phase0 AdjustmentAuto
tRD Phase1 AdjustmentAuto
tRD Phase2 AdjustmentAuto
tRD Phase3 AdjustmentAuto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew ControlAuto
Dimm2 Clock Skew ControlAuto

Channel B
Static tRead ValueAuto
tRD Phase0 AdjustmentAuto
tRD Phase1 AdjustmentAuto
tRD Phase2 AdjustmentAuto
tRD Phase3 AdjustmentAuto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew ControlAuto
Dimm2 Clock Skew ControlAuto

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage TypeManual
CPU
CPU Vcore1.48 (1.45 in windows)
CPU Termination1.38
CPU PLL1.59
CPU ReferenAuto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core1.34
MCH ReferenceAuto
MCH/DRAM RefAuto
ICH I/O1.59
ICH Core1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage1.9
DRAM Termination0.9
Channel A Reference0.9
Channel B Reference0.9

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3Disabled
No-Execute Memory ProtectEnabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)Disabled
C2/C2E State SupportNot Present
x C4/C4E State SupportNot Present
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2)Enabled
CPU EIST FunctionDisabled
Virtualization TechnologyDisabled

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage DetectEnabled


----------



## dennyb

@ drewc00---You must have a pretty good chip to be running 3.6 GHz with only a small Voltage boost over the vid. I would test a little differently tho I like P95 
first sm fft adjusting the V-core and term ...get 8 hrs stable 
then blend ..adjusting MCH Core...get 8 hrs here as well

I posted a voltage guide that works most of the time for most people. you may want to go by it


----------



## NoGuru

Ummmm


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Ummmm










Looks like your old year is going out in a proper manner


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Looks like your old year is going out in a proper manner










You know how I do it. But there won't be any OC'ing tonight, unless I call a Cab.

Give the Wife a New Year kiss for Guru.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You know how I do it. But there won't be any OC'ing tonight, unless I call a Cab.

I will be your designated driver --you can be the designated drinker


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I will be your designated driver --you can be the designated drinker









Sounds like a plan, be here @ 1:30 AM and we can do what I call SUPER CLOCKING


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Sounds like a plan, be here @ 1:30 AM and we can do what I call SUPER CLOCKING









ummm,errr,ahhhh. 1:30 AM? Actually that's when I do what I call SUPER SLEEPING


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
ummm,errr,ahhhh. 1:30 AM? Actually that's when I do what I call SUPER SLEEPING









LOL, next time then. If I come down to KY, that means I will have to start when the sun is up, oh boy.


----------



## marsey99

love u guys me

















all the best for the new year 2 u n urs from me n mine


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
love u guys me

















all the best for the new year 2 u n urs from me n mine

my fav, well second only to knob creek but thats pricey.


----------



## Zippy476

I wish I could own this board


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

an early happy new years to all my EP45-UD3 family members... if i could drink i would toast 1 for all you guys... be safe ..

Xtreme


----------



## Paulie-in-sac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
70c is a good target temp for a high with a quad. But, as always the cooler the better.

Someone's always here to try and help out however we can. Just drop by when you have the time...we'll be here.
__________________________________________________ ________________________________

Edit: For Dylin, taken from Acoma_Andy's epic Blades thread. That thing turned into a monster thread but here's some of the good stuff:

1:1 vs 4:5

Good Page.

Good page.

Basically, once the fsb gets past 400, 1:1 isn't always the best option. Comes down to the highest MGHz at decent timings you can run stable.

Crash-
Just got back from work (early night







) and checked the system. I ran Prime95 for 9hr5m (I know it's not too long, I'll re-run it overnight), 0 errors 0 warnings. Temps were 57,53,51,53 average for the 9hrs (with a closed case under a desk, I have a ThermalLake CPU fan and 2 big case fans).

Still reading through the edited post you mentioned, I'm still surprised that this thing is only running low/mid 50's when its OCd to 3.2 right now. I think I'm going to be limited by the RAM, any suggestions on ram that would be a good fit in the $100 range?

Thank you again (all of you) for such a good site, LOTS of info (just need to thin this thread down, god it's soo long, but good).
Paul


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I suggest everyone copy and paste this into notepad and print it for your records.
Thanks dennyb, and don't forget to rep the man









Bookmarked









Thanks for posting those links a couple pages back Crash. I'll read those soon.

New MIT settings for ya'll to check out as well. Sitting at 3.6 right now, raised some stuff and edited ratios and whatnot. Haven't stressed yet, just wanna see what you guys have to say.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M.I.T. Form*
CPU = Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 @ 2.66 GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = 4GB (2x 2GB) OCZ Reaper 1066 DDR2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.40 GHz (378x9) - 3.60 GHz (400x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 378 - 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....:
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400 MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D - 2.66D; Helped get it to 1066
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: (667) 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (5) 5
tRCD .............................................: (5) 5
tRP............................................... ..: (5) 5
tRAS.............................................. : (15) 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 3 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 3 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 5 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 44 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 3 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : (1.125v) 1.2v - 1.5v (will raise/lower depending on outcome of stresses)
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.2v - 1.4v (I think)
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.5v
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.3v
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: Auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.5v
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.1v
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: Auto - Normal?
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto - Normal?
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto - Normal?


So what do you guys think?
Red = changed
Again, I'll be stressing this thing tonight. It's ok to just leave it going on a test, right? Worst that can happen is a BSOD?
Lemme know how you feel and what else I should do









EDIT
Orthos fails after 14 seconds of Small FFTs.
Also, it detects my CPU at 4000 MHz, but CPU-z reads 3600 MHz.


----------



## Abrajam

hey guys here's my stable overclocked  now my question is with my ram anything higher than 1154mhz it will error







so i assume it must be that my timings are 5-5-5-18 2T (stock) trfc is 54 now should i loosen this one in order to get a higher overclocked or tighten? thanks my brothas


----------



## brandont

Ok, I wanted to post the MIT file as requested, but just to refresh my problem SEEMS to be my CPU wants higher voltage than it did a week ago, after swapping a new cooler (obviously I find this very strange) but maybe I messed something else up:

Oh - and someone mentioned "bumping" the board - I did knock the NB heatsink loose, in fact. I didn't see how that would change my voltage requirements, though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandont*


Hello, I hope you can help me with a strange problem I ran into trying to overclock. I donâ€™t see any posts on my CPU specifically nor on this specific problem.
I built a new system with these specs:
MB:Gibabyte GA-EP45T-UD3LR
CPU:C2D E7600 (11.5x 266Mhz stock)
MEM:G.Skill 2x2GB DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ
HD:4x250 (RAID 10)
VID:Radeon 2600XT
PSU:Rosewill 530w continuous
CASE: Antec 300
FANS: 2x 120mm (system ports) 1x140, 1x120 (PSU)
P.FAN ZEROtherm CF800 92mm CPU Cooler

The only oddity was that it didnâ€™t set the right stock clock for my CPU â€" it started as a 2.6, but I thought this was maybe a â€˜board featureâ€™. Once I started overclocking I realized the ZEROTherm CPU cooler was crap â€" idle was over 40C and within 3 min of wPrime I would hit 70c. But I could boot all kinds of configs. I had several 3.6Ghz setups (8x450, 9x400, 10x366) that all worked, and I even lowered vCore to about 1.2v before I quit â€" I couldnâ€™t beat the heat.

So I put a new cooler on â€" Subeam CR-CCTF. I boot up at 8x450 (which was stable but hot before) and the machine crashes. So I fiddle around, reset the CMOS, eventually I find that I can run at 11.5x350 with vCore at 1.325 â€" idle is 27C loaded is 42C. Lower vCore seems to crash: 1.3 was stable for a few mins, then crashed, 1.275 couldnâ€™t get into Windows but did POST.

The problem is I cannot go higher than 350 FSB even at lower multipliers. Even at 8x400 and 9x366 it wonâ€™t POST but it did before the new cooler. It also ran with MUCH lower vCore before. It seems like I *could* go higher if I raised vCore (which I donâ€™t want to do on 45nm). I canâ€™t understand the â€˜newâ€™ need for voltageâ€¦ what I am missing?

PS â€" I also tried putting in timing values and V for RAM, with no change in results. I could underclock it, but as the system was ok previously at 450fsb I donâ€™t think the RAM is the culprit.



Code:


Code:


CPU = E7600
Motherboard = EP45T-UD3LR
BIOS Version =  v6.0 (F5)
Ram = 4GB DDR3-1600 (9-9-9-24)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 11x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.02G

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 350
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: AUTO

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: STD
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: AUTO
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: AUTO
System Memory Multiplier ............: AUTO
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1400
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: AUTO

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 9
tRCD ................................: 9
tRP..................................: 9
tRAS.................................: 24

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 5
tWR..................................: 10
tRFC.................................: 74
tRTP.................................: 5
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 7/Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 7/Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: Auto (tried 1.325 and lower)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: Auto
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: Auto
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: Auto
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandont*


Ok, I wanted to post the MIT file as requested, but just to refresh my problem SEEMS to be my CPU wants higher voltage than it did a week ago, after swapping a new cooler (obviously I find this very strange) but maybe I messed something else up:

Oh - and someone mentioned "bumping" the board - I did knock the NB heatsink loose, in fact. I didn't see how that would change my voltage requirements, though.

Code:


Code:


CPU = E7600
Motherboard = EP45T-UD3LR
BIOS Version =  v6.0 (F5)
Ram = 4GB DDR3-1600 (9-9-9-24)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 11x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.02G

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 350
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: AUTO---set to 100--auto lets it run wild,major problem if not set at 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: STD
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: AUTO--disable
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: AUTO
System Memory Multiplier ............: AUTO
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1400
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: AUTO--manual,then set the timings to manu specs

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 9
tRCD ................................: 9
tRP..................................: 9
tRAS.................................: 24

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 5
tWR..................................: 10
tRFC.................................: 74
tRTP.................................: 5
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 7/Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 7/Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled---enable
CPU Vcore............................: Auto (tried 1.325 and lower)[email protected] whatever is needed
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: Auto--if above is 1.325,set Term to 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto--1.50
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: Auto--1.20 or 1.22
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: Auto--set to manu spec foryour RAM
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


..


----------



## spdracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
What are you changing in the bios for the oc?

Can you fill out an MIT form and show us what you are changing, please? If the computer does not post correctly (it will give one quick beep when it does) maybe you need a bios flash. If the computer will post (beep for a successful bios load) but doesn't get past that, something you changed may be causing the issue.

Here's an MIT form., fill in the important parts like :
cpu multi
frequency/fsb

vcore
cpu term

MCH core

Ram timings & voltages.

The main thing to remember is that you have to keep the RAM at or just below stock speeds and timings while you overclock the cpu. If you don't use the proper RAM dividers (example: 2.00D, 2.66D) to keep the RAM at/close to stock, it will overclock along with the cpu and cause problems. So, after you raise the fsb, be sure and go and change the RAM divider to keep the speed down.

Also, listen for beep codes. (You did install the little speaker, right?) Those can _REALLY_ help pin point problems.

Fill out your oc attempt using that form and we'll go from there. It's cool. Sometimes overclocking is a snap...sometimes it takes a little work...we'll get you where you want to be bro.

Also, maybe you can PM Bal3Wolf, he's the 6600 pro on this thread. Let me find his post and you can hit him up.
__________________________________________________ _____________________________
Edit:
I also have a question for you guys. Has anyone changes the Drive Strength Profile for their memory? I've backed down to 3.92 GHz on the cpu because it gives me more "reasonable" oc's for my RAM using the 2.66D didiver--right now it's at 1101 5/5/5/15 and I was wondering what this setting does exactly?

Being I'm closer to 1066 than 1200 I was thinking of trying the 1066 Profile; anyone have any experience changing these?

crash hates BSODs that's why I figured I'd ask before just changing anything









I reset my cmos,started from scratch,currently running at 2.79 stable and inching upwards.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spdracer*


I reset my cmos,started from scratch,currently running at 2.79 stable and inching upwards.


When you reset CMOS you also need to load Optimum Defaults. Here is the proper way to do both

CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone 
__________________


----------



## =JLumbs=

I need help i have had my sig rig oced to 4.0ghz with these settings for about 2-3months now then all of the sudden bosd i dont know why i tried to add more vcore but i hit a limit of temps not being what i like max can hit mid 70s on blend. I had it to i think 1.293 in cpu-z.

******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P******

Q9550 471 X 8.5 4003MHz

Robust Graphics Booster........................[ Auto] 
CPU Clock Ratio...................................[ 8 ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ .5 ] 
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz............................[ 471 x 8.5]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 471 ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control****** didnt change anything here

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 900mv ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 800mv ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400 ] 
System Memory Multipler..............[ 2.00D] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[900 something ] 
cant remember
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ] (5)
tRCD............................................[ 5 ] (5)
tRP.............................................[ 5 ] (5)
tRAS............................................[ 15 ] (15)

*****Advanced Timing Control****** diddnt change anything here

tRRD............................................[ Auto ]
tWTR............................................[ Auto ] 
tWR.............................................[ Auto ] 
tRFC............................................[ Auto ] 
tRTP............................................[ Auto ] 
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ Auto ]

*****Channel A Timing Settings***** diddnt change anything here

Static tRead Value [ ? ] ................[ Auto ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ ? ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ ? ] ................[ Auto ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ ?] .................[ Auto ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ ? ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings****** no change here----

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ ? ] ................[ Auto ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 7 ] ................[ Auto ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings****** no change here---

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore [ 1.22500 ]...................[ 1.293 ] 
CPU Termination [ 1.200 ]...................[ 1.240 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.500 ]...................[ 1.500 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.785 ]

MCH Core [1.100 ]...................[ 1.320 ] 
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ 0.785 ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ 1.060 ] 
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ 1.500 ] 
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ 1.200 ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.120 ] 
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ 1.060 ] 
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ] 
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ A

Now i turned it down some here is the settings in bios 3.81ghz and still bsod ***......btw it lasted a couple of hours on both before it crashed.

******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P******

Q9550 449 X 8.5 3.81MHz

Robust Graphics Booster........................[ Auto] 
CPU Clock Ratio...................................[ 8 ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ .5 ] 
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz............................[ 449 x 8.5]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 449 ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control****** no change here---

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 900mv ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 800mv ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Disabled ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333 ] 
System Memory Multipler..............[ 2.40b] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[1078 ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ] (5)
tRCD............................................[ 5 ] (5)
tRP.............................................[ 5 ] (5)
tRAS............................................[ 15 ] (15)

******Advanced Timing Control****** no change here---

tRRD............................................[ Auto ]
tWTR............................................[ Auto ] 
tWR.............................................[ Auto ] 
tRFC............................................[ Auto ] 
tRTP............................................[ Auto ] 
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Timing Settings****** no change here---

Static tRead Value [ ? ] ................[ Auto ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ ? ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ ? ] ................[ Auto ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ ?] .................[ Auto ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ ? ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings****** no change here---

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings****** no change here---

Static tRead Value [ ? ] ................[ Auto ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 7 ] ................[ Auto ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings****** nochange here-----

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration ................................[Enabled] 
CPU Vcore [ 1.22500 ]...................[ 1.2875 ] 
CPU Termination [ 1.200 ]...................[ 1.240 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.500 ]...................[ 1.500 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.785 ]

MCH Core [1.100 ]...................[ 1.320 ] 
MCH Reference [0.760 ]...................[ 0.785 ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ]...................[ 1.060 ] 
ICH I/O [1.500 ]...................[ 1.500 ] 
ICH Core [1.100 ]...................[ 1.200 ]

DRAM Voltage [1.800 ]...................[ 2.12 ] 
DRAM Termination [0.900 ]...................[ 1.060 ] 
Channel A Ref [0.900 ]...................[ Auto ] 
Channel B Ref [0.900 ]...................[ A

PLEASE HELP!!!!!! I know u guys will u guys are great..... i would like to keep it at 4ghz but if it requires more voltages right the moment im at what i would like for temps...... unless im missing something......

Right now i down clocked my rig to 3.77 to bring my ram to spec speed of 1066 and currently priming it in blend but i dont like that speed I LIKE 4.0GHZ............

The other thing im wondering about is why did this even happen????????? oc gone wrong after months of perfect working conditions....

thanks guys...


----------



## spdracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
What are you changing in the bios for the oc?

Can you fill out an MIT form and show us what you are changing, please? If the computer does not post correctly (it will give one quick beep when it does) maybe you need a bios flash. If the computer will post (beep for a successful bios load) but doesn't get past that, something you changed may be causing the issue.

Here's an MIT form., fill in the important parts like :
cpu multi
frequency/fsb

vcore
cpu term

MCH core

Ram timings & voltages.

The main thing to remember is that you have to keep the RAM at or just below stock speeds and timings while you overclock the cpu. If you don't use the proper RAM dividers (example: 2.00D, 2.66D) to keep the RAM at/close to stock, it will overclock along with the cpu and cause problems. So, after you raise the fsb, be sure and go and change the RAM divider to keep the speed down.

Also, listen for beep codes. (You did install the little speaker, right?) Those can _REALLY_ help pin point problems.

Fill out your oc attempt using that form and we'll go from there. It's cool. Sometimes overclocking is a snap...sometimes it takes a little work...we'll get you where you want to be bro.

Also, maybe you can PM Bal3Wolf, he's the 6600 pro on this thread. Let me find his post and you can hit him up.
__________________________________________________ _____________________________
Edit:
I also have a question for you guys. Has anyone changes the Drive Strength Profile for their memory? I've backed down to 3.92 GHz on the cpu because it gives me more "reasonable" oc's for my RAM using the 2.66D didiver--right now it's at 1101 5/5/5/15 and I was wondering what this setting does exactly?

Being I'm closer to 1066 than 1200 I was thinking of trying the 1066 Profile; anyone have any experience changing these?

crash hates BSODs that's why I figured I'd ask before just changing anything









Here's my mit,think my problem might be the ram running at 930? Can't figure out how to hange that to 800,it stays greyed out

CPU =Q6600
Motherboard =UD3R
BIOS Version =F11
Ram = Patriot 6400 4GB

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................:9x

Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................:2.79

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:310
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: disable
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:auto
System Memory Multiplier ............:auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800 930
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:12

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:3
tWTR.................................:3
tWR..................................:6
tRFC.................................:52
tRTP.................................:3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:5
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:6

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:disable
CPU Vcore............................:auto
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.200
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.500
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:0.760

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.200
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:0.760
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:0.900
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........:1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:0.900
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:0.900
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:0.900


----------



## MADMAX22

Hey money I would try running memtest. Usually when I encounter that it is due to some ram going bad. Maybe not in your case but it could be.

WHen it ran for several months was it stable, what stress test did you perform.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I been meaning to ask if i up the pcie skew will it help my video card overclocks this card wont clock at all and it should id thk when i up its voltages.


----------



## =JLumbs=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Hey money I would try running memtest. Usually when I encounter that it is due to some ram going bad. Maybe not in your case but it could be.

WHen it ran for several months was it stable, what stress test did you perform.

I used prime blend and small ftt doing i think past 12hrs each if memory serves me right enough to make me happy.


----------



## Dilyn

Stressing 3.6 GHz right now. Raised the vcore to 1.3v and the term to 1.28v. Seems good so far, gonna let it run for a while yet. Then I'll run blend and test my RAM (2.66D with 400MHz (G)MCH). Running at 1066 with 2.1v and 5-5-5-18 in BIOS. See how well that looks.


----------



## bk7794

Hello everyone again. I was just wondering what is the maximum cpu Reference voltage that is safe to run at 24/7. I do understand the termination voltage is 1.36v right? Thank You!


----------



## bk7794

Sorry for double post, I thought I posted thought I posted the post but it told me that I didn't


----------



## brandont

Ok, I made the changes below - and I still cannot go above 350mhz FSB. I even lowered the mult to 10.0 and tried 366 - Would not post. The highest I can get is 11.5*350 = 4.02 but it runs really cool. I also tried to lower Vcore and I can't go any lower than what "AUTO" gives me - 1.344 or I get into Windows but then lockup, crash, or Prime95 errors.

So what appears to be happening: My CPU could go faster in terms of temperature, but needs more juice to do so. I can't give it more juice without cooking it since it is 45nm. I still don't understand the FSB limitation but maybe that isn't a big deal considering the voltage limit.

Code:


Code:


CPU = E7600
Motherboard = EP45T-UD3LR
BIOS Version =  v6.0 (F5)
Ram = 4GB DDR3-1600 (9-9-9-24)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 11x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.02G

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 350
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: AUTO---set to 100--auto lets it run wild,major problem if not set at 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: STD
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: AUTO--disable
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: AUTO
System Memory Multiplier ............: AUTO
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1400
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: AUTO--manual,then set the timings to manu specs

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 9
tRCD ................................: 9
tRP..................................: 9
tRAS.................................: 24

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 5
tWR..................................: 10
tRFC.................................: 74
tRTP.................................: 5
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 7/Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 7/Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled---enable
CPU Vcore............................: Auto (tried 1.325 and lower)[email protected] whatever is needed
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: Auto--if above is 1.325,set Term to 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto--1.50
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: Auto--1.20 or 1.22
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: Auto--set to manu spec foryour RAM
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## marsey99

brandont did you install easytune to see what auto is setting all the volts to?

bk
i may be wrong here but i think max term is 1.45v and i dont think that the gtl ref has a detrermental effect unlike vcore/term/pll.

not sure whats "24/7 safe" but i run mine under volted @3.6ghz atm but i was under the impression that intel said vcore and term/vtt should be 1.45 and pll 1.6 at the max.

please some one correct me if im wrong.

these are also the people who once said that a conroe should only get 1.365vcore too when they first came out and later changed that to 1.5 so w t f do they know right?


----------



## BullShinto

Can someone tell me why CPU-Z only shows my Q9550 (Skt 775, 95W, FSB 1333, Stepping E0, Yorkdale) @ 2.002Ghz . I have a Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P motherboard (rev. 1.6), Corsair XMS2 4GB (in Dual Channel) PC6400, eVGA 9800 GTX+ SSC @512MB DDR3, Creative X-Fi Fatality Championship Ed., WD 500GB Caviar Blue (SATA II 3.0gbs), and Maxtor Diamond Max 500GB (SATA II 3.0gbs), a Corsair TX850HW PSU, Cooler Master Hyper N620 HS CPU cooler.

My motherboard shows the CPU at 2.833 Ghz, 1333 Mhz FSB, in the bios. Windows 7 (64 bit Home Premium) shows the CPU @ 2.833 Ghz as well. I was able to get it to OC 3.2Ghz stable using Gigabyte OC utility but not higher stable. I believe this due to my memory. I thought this MB could use DDR3 but not sure.

Would sure appreciate if someone can help me solve this issue before I put the E6750 back in.


----------



## SgtHop

It's Intel Speed Step that's throttling your CPU. Go into your BIOS and disable EIST and C1E. Also, overclock via your BIOS, and not the overclocking programs. You can get your system much higher than 3.2, but only if you work at it.

I recommend filling out your system specs too, makes posting a lot easier.


----------



## brandont

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


brandont did you install easytune to see what auto is setting all the volts to?


ET reports 1.344 - same as CPU-Z. I tried lowering this by 2 levels in the BIOS (I don't have my notes but around 1.31 or 1.32) and I got Prime95 errors (this was with all the settings above as well).


----------



## Dilyn

Tried for 3.8, but it kept failing LinX tests at 9 or 10 passes :\\
Tried vcore at 1.37-1.39. Won't go any higher than that till I get more cooling on my CPU as temps were hitting 73C


----------



## marsey99

what other voltages does it show in the advaced page?


----------



## brandont

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


what other voltages does it show in the advaced page?



Code:


Code:


           Pwr On   Target
CPU PLL    1.65     1.75
CPU Term   1.2      1.4
CPU Ref    0.805    0.805
VCore      1.125    1.375
DRam       1.60     1.90
DRam Term  0.75     0.75
MCH Core   1.20     1.20
MCH Ref    0.760    0.760
ICH I/O    1.55     1.55
ICH Core   1.10     1.10


----------



## Psyoptic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Oh man you'll love it!

LGA 775 OCing board of the gods... The tags for this thread do not lie.



Can't wait! XD


----------



## marsey99

its massivley overvolting your cpu thru the pll and more than i think it will need for term too.

this is why your running so hot. set them to what that says there and then try to reduce the volts to the cpu. start with pll and term to about 1.57 and 1.34/36 or lower if you can if you can and see if it helps your temps any.


----------



## MM-K

I built a friend of mine a system using the same board as me (UD3R). I overclocked it for him, stress tested it for 3 days none stop....everything was solid. But when you unplug power from it then plug it back in, and boot the system, it powers up then shuts down and then boots properly. Anyone have that happen to them?


----------



## Dilyn

That happens to me all the time. I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## marsey99

most intel chipsets of the past few generations do the double start thing, freaky but not a problem


----------



## MM-K

Thanks guys. Its something new to me, but I told him its fine since the system isn't crashing etc.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
I built a friend of mine a system using the same board as me (UD3R). I overclocked it for him, stress tested it for 3 days none stop....everything was solid. But when you unplug power from it then plug it back in, and boot the system, it powers up then shuts down and then boots properly. Anyone have that happen to them?

When I unplug the board, yes. That is how I reset things after a corrupted over clock attempt.


----------



## brandont

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


its massivley overvolting your cpu thru the pll and more than i think it will need for term too.

this is why your running so hot. set them to what that says there and then try to reduce the volts to the cpu. start with pll and term to about 1.57 and 1.34/36 or lower if you can if you can and see if it helps your temps any.


Thanks, but my temp under load is 42C - I haven't been running hot at all. The problem is I can't get the FSB over 350mhz, even if I lower the multiplier. It seems to want more voltage. (If I set vCore at 1.344 it is fine, but lower = crashes & errors)


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandont*


Thanks, but my temp under load is 42C - I haven't been running hot at all. The problem is I can't get the FSB over 350mhz, even if I lower the multiplier. It seems to want more voltage. (If I set vCore at 1.344 it is fine, but lower = crashes & errors)


Your chip could just really REALLY suck


----------



## MADMAX22

Brandon I think if I remember correctly some of the E series guys had some fsb walls. Sometimes on these you can brake the wall by doing the bsel mod but not sure if that works with gigabyte boards or not.

That or theres something your missing.

Also did you try setting mch to 400 and ram to 2.0d just to make sure thats not playing with ya.

Another thing could you possibly fill out your system specs by chance.


----------



## epidemic

Just ordered a EP45-UD3P and I can't wait to push my 9550!


----------



## brandont

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Your chip could just really REALLY suck










Well, I'm at 4.02 - so I'm not complaining. I just find it very odd that I hit 450fsb on the old (HOT) CPU cooler and undervolted it, too. Granted 450 was with an 8x, but I can't even do that now. After getting a monster cooler - I can't get over 350 and it is volt-hungry. I just don't understand why. Everything is the same except the CPU fan.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Brandon I think if I remember correctly some of the E series guys had some fsb walls. Sometimes on these you can brake the wall by doing the bsel mod but not sure if that works with gigabyte boards or not.

That or theres something your missing.

Also did you try setting mch to 400 and ram to 2.0d just to make sure thats not playing with ya.

Another thing could you possibly fill out your system specs by chance.


Thanks, I'll look for the bsel mod - I haven't heard of that, but I'll check it out.

I agree that there may be something I am missing. What would cause the CPU to require more voltage at a given BUS/Mult? Also, How do I set the MCH frequency? I can try that and the RAM ratio.


----------



## MADMAX22

should be under mch latch, this just sets the mch to auto 400 333 266

On your ram settings there should be a divider setting that allows the variouse settings for the ram. 2.0d 2.66d so on and so forth. There will be a b c d settings.

Ahh just realized you have the ddr3 version, I am not sure about that one.


----------



## marsey99

sry i though you was the one who had temp issues, are you the guy who might of knocked his nb heatsink loose?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Just orderd me a Prolimatech Megahalems to see if i can push this q6600 more with better cooling.


----------



## GOTFrog

wow this board is great while waiting for my q9550, I decided to OC my Q8200, and wow. with my asus couldn't get anything higher than 425 stable CPU wise and ram couldn't run memtest over 445 @ 7-7-7-21, now 475, with vcore 1.3; pll 1.5. cpu term 1.28 and 1.28 on MCH. I'm really happy temps don't go over 58C while running prime95.


----------



## marsey99

note down what voltages you need at what fsb for the chipset then when you swap out the cpu you will only be worrying about the cpu voltage









iirc 471 was about the point i needed 50ps of skew on the mch to keep it solid but every board is different.

@bal3wolf

with its 1.2vid i can see you hitting 4ghz if you can keep it cool enough, quality tim helps too even tho alot of people seem to overlook it.


----------



## GOTFrog

I know i should post that somewhere else, but how long is tim good in the original syringe. The one I'm currently using is 5 YO . just wondering. getting great temps.

about skew I might try it, since thats twice that my comp just locks up around 15 min of using, just dropped it down back to 425 since I don't really want to invest too much time on it. I mangages to boot in windows and run super pi with 500 but crashed when I was taking screeny.


----------



## marsey99

tbh i dont know but i think i depend upon what its made from so... get some mx3 or ocz freeze (personal fave as its easy to clean







) if your unsure to its condidtion







better safe then unstable right


----------



## GOTFrog

It's ocz Ultra, and I'm happy with my temps was just wondering


----------



## Monkey92

I need help, I can't seem to boot @ 450 FSB.

My current settings @ 425 (which I can get through 1-2 hours of prime with) are:

FSB: 425 mhz
MCH Latch: 400 mhz
SPD: 2.00D
Memory Frequency: 850
Timings: 5-5-5-15
CPU Vcore: 1.36875
CPU Termination: 1.26
PLL: 1.59
CPU Reference: 0.7789
MCH Core: 1.3
MCH Reference: 0.789
ICH I/O: 1.5
ICH Core: 1.10

The memory voltages are set at what they should be, everything that's not listed is on auto.

When I try to boot with 450 FSB, sometimes it will reset it's settings to stock, and sometimes it will BSOD after the windows loading screen. I've tried different vcore settings, LLC, different PLL, less MCH, different latches and SPD, to no luck.

I'm probably just hitting the wrong combination of changes, since I'm new to this board and am not a great OCer to begin with.

Please help.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey92* 
I need help, I can't seem to boot @ 450 FSB.

My current settings @ 425 (which I can get through 1-2 hours of prime with) are:

FSB: 425 mhz
MCH Latch: 400 mhz
SPD: 2.00D
Memory Frequency: 850
Timings: 5-5-5-15
CPU Vcore: 1.36875
CPU Termination: 1.26
PLL: 1.59
CPU Reference: 0.7789
MCH Core: 1.3
MCH Reference: 0.789
ICH I/O: 1.5
ICH Core: 1.10

The memory voltages are set at what they should be, everything that's not listed is on auto.

When I try to boot with 450 FSB, sometimes it will reset it's settings to stock, and sometimes it will BSOD after the windows loading screen. I've tried different vcore settings, LLC, different PLL, less MCH, different latches and SPD, to no luck.

I'm probably just hitting the wrong combination of changes, since I'm new to this board and am not a great OCer to begin with.

Please help.









We have similar rigs
Here are the settings I use for specified speeds -all with LLC enabled--all #s are BIOS

445x9
V-core=1.30625
Term=1.280
MCH Core=1.260
everything else normal or auto

456x9
1.33125
1.280
1.280

467x9
1.375
1.340
1.300

473x9
1.400
1.360
1.320

^^^above are stable below are just benchmark voltages

478x9
1.3875
1.340
1.30

489x9
1.400
1.360
1.30

500x9
1.4375
1.400
1.340

520x9
1.5125
1.440
1.460

525x9
1.500
1.460
1.460

530x9
1.575
1.540
1.520

537x9
1.620
1.600
1.580

Hope this helps you along --good luck my friend









edit: and this should also be looked at

Maybe your Bios is not configured properly. Do a CMOS reset and then load Optimum Defaults in this way
CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 







We have similar rigs
Here are the settings I use for specified speeds -all with LLC enabled--all #s are BIOS

445x9
V-core=1.30625
Term=1.280
MCH Core=1.260
everything else normal or auto

456x9
1.33125
1.280
1.280

467x9
1.375
1.340
1.300

473x9
1.400
1.360
1.320

^^^above are stable below are just benchmark voltages

478x9
1.3875
1.340
1.30

489x9
1.400
1.360
1.30

500x9
1.4375
1.400
1.340

520x9
1.5125
1.440
1.460

525x9
1.500
1.460
1.460

530x9
1.575
1.540
1.520

537x9
1.620
1.600
1.580

Hope this helps you along --good luck my friend









edit: and this should also be looked at

Maybe your Bios is not configured properly. Do a CMOS reset and then load Optimum Defaults in this way
CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone


Thanks for the response, I am now able to boot to Windows (raised vcore to 1.3625 with LLC). It's now sitting at 1.328 after vdroop. I raised vcore to 1.4 in bios, and it's sitting at 1.376 in OS. CPU Term is at 1.34.


----------



## dennyb

Monkey92 said:


> Thanks for the response, I am now able to boot to Windows (raised vcore to 1.3625 with LLC). It's now sitting at 1.328 after vdroop. I raised vcore to 1.4 in bios, and it's sitting at 1.376 in OS. CPU Term is at 1.34.[/QUOTE
> 
> Good job sir . If you get the 3 main voltages in proper alignment the board practically clocks itself. If they are not properly applied you get nowhere fast


----------



## Monkey92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Good job sir . If you get the 3 main voltages in proper alignment the board practically clocks itself. If they are not properly applied you get nowhere fast










Nearly 2 hours stable so far, temps are worrying me though, the highest it's hit (just on one core) was 76, but hasn't gone that high again yet. I won't ever stress it 100%, so I'm not _too_ worried.


----------



## dennyb

Monkey92 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dennyb*
> 
> 
> Nearly 2 hours stable so far, temps are worrying me though, the highest it's hit (just on one core) was 76, but hasn't gone that high again yet. I won't ever stress it 100%, so I'm not _too_ worried.
> 
> 
> Ya my 9650 is a hot chip as well. Those E8400 duals (same chip 1/2 as many cores) run cool by comparison. When you put 2 more cores in the same enclosure @ 100% ,well you are going to get some heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In everyday use mine runs very cool and 4.0 is a walk in the park on a Spring day


----------



## BullShinto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
It's Intel Speed Step that's throttling your CPU. Go into your BIOS and disable EIST and C1E. Also, overclock via your BIOS, and not the overclocking programs. You can get your system much higher than 3.2, but only if you work at it.

I recommend filling out your system specs too, makes posting a lot easier.

Here is my system specs. I did disable the Speed step, EIST, C1E and got my 2.833Ghz for my CPU.


----------



## Ckaz

I can't seem to get my ep45-ud3r and my Q9400 stable at anything above, 3.2ghz, unless I start toying with the memory settings, and once I start toying with memory settings, it simply goes downhill


----------



## BullShinto

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
Windows 7 (6.1) Home Premium Edition (Build 7600)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
CPU PSN : Intel Core2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz
CPU EXT : MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 SSE4.1 EM64T VT-x
CPUID : 6.7.A / Extended : 6.17
CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 32 / 4 x 32 KB - L2 : 2 x 6144 KB
Core : Yorkfield (45 nm) / Stepping : E0

Freq : 2832.86 MHz (333.28 * 8.5)
MB Brand : Gigabyte
MB Model : EP45-UD3P
NB : Intel P45/P43 rev A3
SB : Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) rev 00

GPU Type : NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+
GPU Clocks : Core 792 MHz / RAM 1152 MHz
DirectX Version : 11.0

RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 399.9 MHz (5:6) @ 5-5-5-18
Slot 1 : 1024MB (6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 2 : 1024MB (6400)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 3 : 1024MB (6400)
Slot 3 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 4 : 1024MB (6400)
Slot 4 Manufacturer : Corsair


----------



## BullShinto

Maybe someone can help me set up my timings or point me to a good resource. I've got that great big Cooler Master HN620 CPU Cooler on my new Q9550 (Yorkdale).


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BullShinto* 
Maybe someone can help me set up my timings or point me to a good resource. I've got that great big Cooler Master HN620 CPU Cooler on my new Q9550 (Yorkdale).

Go into BIOS and set them manually, and set manufactures voltage specs.


----------



## SgtHop

Exactly what NoG said. Leave your RAM at stock or below until you're absolutely sure there's no instability in your CPU. But, when I said to fill out your system specs, I meant to fill it out in your control panel, here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## GOTFrog

So I got my Q9550, Forgot to reset cmos, so I booted with my experimental setting from my Q8200 @ 500 fsb, got in windows, and all is good ran prime95 30 min all good, go back in bios to set . .5 multi and now running prime95 as we speak this is great, might lap cpu and true since I'm getting 7C difference between lowest and highest core, wasn't getting so much difference with 8200.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


So I got my Q9550, Forgot to reset cmos, so I booted with my experimental setting from my Q8200 @ 500 fsb, got in windows, and all is good ran prime95 30 min all good, go back in bios to set . .5 multi and now running prime95 as we speak this is great, might lap cpu and true since I'm getting 7C difference between lowest and highest core, wasn't getting so much difference with 8200.


Nice. Maybe lap just the True first to see how the temps work, so you don't lose the warranty on the chip yet.


----------



## GOTFrog

the only problem is that it was way too easy to get there, didn't really have to tinker much. and what would be the highest safe pll voltage? right now I'm @ 1.57V is it too high

vcore 1.34
term 1.30
mch 1.34
pll 1.57


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


the only problem is that it was way too easy to get there, didn't really have to tinker much. and what would be the highest safe pll voltage? right now I'm @ 1.57V is it too high

vcore 1.34
term 1.30
mch 1.34
pll 1.57


No that is what I run PLL at. I think max safe is 1.65


----------



## GOTFrog

my temp mit, going to tinker with it some more on wednesday and thursday. I thought there was a way to save OC profiles in BIOS, can't find it or current BIOS don't support it.

CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Ep45 UD3P
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = OCZ Reaper PC-8500 5-5-5-15

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4250

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: disable
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: disable
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.34
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: .760

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.34
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .760
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: .900
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.10

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900

MCH skew: 50ps
cpu skew: 100ps


----------



## NoGuru

Looks good Froggy, I would just bump ICH up to 1.2 because of your HD configuration.
Yes you have the option to save BIOS settings, forgot where but it's there.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

when in bios screen hit f11 to save profiles and hit f12 to load profiles you can save up to 8.


----------



## GOTFrog

Thx guys, will check that out and raise ICH, ran prime 95 for 2 hrs got bored so I stopped it wanted my comp back.

+rep


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nice. Maybe lap just the True first to see how the temps work, so you don't lose the warranty on the chip yet.

Lapping the CPU yields greater results, but you should wait till it's out of warranty so you don't get pwned by Intel









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
when in bios screen hit f11 to save profiles and hit f12 to load profiles you can save up to 8.

Thanks mate now I won't have to remember all my settings









Decided to lower my multi and raise the FSB. Multi is currently at 8 and FSB is at 426 to get me at 3.4 GHz. Vcore is at 1.35, term is at 1.32 (iirc).

Gonna stress test with LinX, See what happens.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Lapping the CPU yields greater results, but you should wait till it's out of warranty so you don't get pwned by Intel









I know, but seeing as he just got it, might be better to wait and see what temps he gets form just lapping the True first, maybe even do a comparison of load temps.


----------



## Dilyn

Alright so I failed a LinX test at just under two minutes (finished the first test of twenty and then fails - got about 21 gflops). Ran Orthos on a Small FFTs test and it failed after the second test of 8. So what do you think I need more of?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Alright so I failed a LinX test at just under two minutes (finished the first test of twenty and then fails - got about 21 gflops). Ran Orthos on a Small FFTs test and it failed after the second test of 8. So what do you think I need more of?










What Ghz are you at and post your vcore, VTT, NB volt's.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


brandont did you install easytune to see what auto is setting all the volts to?

bk
i may be wrong here but i think max term is 1.45v and i dont think that the gtl ref has a detrermental effect unlike vcore/term/pll.

not sure whats "24/7 safe" but i run mine under volted @3.6ghz atm but i was under the impression that intel said vcore and term/vtt should be 1.45 and pll 1.6 at the max.

please some one correct me if im wrong.

these are also the people who once said that a conroe should only get 1.365vcore too when they first came out and later changed that to 1.5 so w t f do they know right?


whoa thanks.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandont*


Code:


Code:


           Pwr On   Target
CPU PLL    1.65     1.75
CPU Term   1.2      1.4
CPU Ref    0.805    0.805
VCore      1.125    1.375
DRam       1.60     1.90
DRam Term  0.75     0.75
MCH Core   1.20     1.20
MCH Ref    0.760    0.760
ICH I/O    1.55     1.55
ICH Core   1.10     1.10


not sure if anyone said this yet but your NB should be bumped atleast until 1.24


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


What Ghz are you at and post your vcore, VTT, NB volt's.



GHz: 3.4 (426x8)
Vcore: 1.35v
VTT: wat is dis








NB (MCH Core?): 1.3v - Tried lower stuff with my last OC, could never get it to boot at anything under this


----------



## Ckaz

Hey guys. So I have been trying out some modest OC'ing, basically just learning the ropes. 
A few questions:
1. How can I save a certain profile, because the fail-safe and optimized settings not only set my CPU too low, but they change way to many settings, like power saving options. I would like to change my optimized settings etc. so how do I do it?
2. Some people ask for mobo settings, to provide further advice, and I saw GOTFrog had a whole list of settings posted. Did he just write all of that down to remember, or is there a way to get all of that stuff more easily?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
GHz: 3.4 (426x8)
Vcore: 1.35v
VTT: wat is dis








NB (MCH Core?): 1.3v - Tried lower stuff with my last OC, could never get it to boot at anything under this









VTT is CPU term

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ckaz* 
Hey guys. So I have been trying out some modest OC'ing, basically just learning the ropes.
A few questions:
1. How can I save a certain profile, because the fail-safe and optimized settings not only set my CPU too low, but they change way to many settings, like power saving options. I would like to change my optimized settings etc. so how do I do it?
2. Some people ask for mobo settings, to provide further advice, and I saw GOTFrog had a whole list of settings posted. Did he just write all of that down to remember, or is there a way to get all of that stuff more easily?

Optimized defaults are what the chip comes at stock. From there just save your settings, you can also save them by hitting F11, "I believe it was just posted.
There is an MIT template I will upload for you.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
VTT is CPU term


Aaaah gotcha mate.

That's at 1.32v.


----------



## Ckaz

Ok, thnx about the save profile.

With the MIT template, will I have to write down all of those settings, or is there a way to upload it from the bios..?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Aaaah gotcha mate.

That's at 1.32v.

Well as long as temps are good keep raising vcore, and term.









@CKaz, always write them down, and change one thing at a time. Fill it out completely the first time, then you can make minor changes to it. Print it out to save time.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Well as long as temps are good keep raising vcore, and term.











That's what I thought, just wanted to make sure so that I wasn't raising my vcore uselessly if that wasn't the issue








Thanks mate.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
That's what I thought, just wanted to make sure so that I wasn't raising my vcore uselessly if that wasn't the issue








Thanks mate.

NP, how are the temps at load? If you were not so far, I would come by and crank it up to 4 GHz for ya


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
NP, how are the temps at load? If you were not so far, I would come by and crank it up to 4 GHz for ya









Hah it's not too good right now.

67C at full load when I stressed at 1.35v. Let's see how high it goes at 1.375. Went up to 73C when I stressed it at these volts last time, so I'd imagine somewhere around there.

But I'll be changing the setup soon








Push pull and a shroud on my DK, and the reseat after that will help because I sorta messed it up the first time


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Hah it's not too good right now.

67C at full load when I stressed at 1.35v. Let's see how high it goes at 1.375. Went up to 73C when I stressed it at these volts last time, so I'd imagine somewhere around there.

But I'll be changing the setup soon








Push pull and a shroud on my DK, and the reseat after that will help because I sorta messed it up the first time









Is that with prime?
You might want to try a high CFM, or static pressure fan, unless you already have the other stuff.


----------



## angrysasquatch

I need some help getting my 4.4 e8400 stable. I have previously done some FSB overclocking, so I know what voltage my NB needs for a given FSB. So, I set my clock up for 489x9, set my core voltage at 1.46875, nb at 1.24, PLL at 1.57 and the rest auto. Then I would decrease my vcore a couple notches, boot, and run OCCT small test for a minute, and try again till it was not stable enough to run that test. I found I could decrease vcor a few notches by increasing PLL, so my final settings were 1.38325 vcore, 1.24 mch (increasing mch didn't help at all), 1.61 pll. Then I raised my sights to 5 min stable, and my vcore is now back up to 1.4125v, and still not stable. I figure I mst be changing the wrong variable as it seemingly has no effect on my stability.

Anybody want to give me an idea what cpu termination voltage is? It seems to need to change with the vcore, so I've left it on auto, any time I try playing with it, bsods crap all over my face. I've also tried playing with core and mch clock skew, it seems I'm not at the level yet where those need adjustment since all notches between 0 and 150 ps have no effect on stability.

edit: I forgot to say, my ram is at 2.1v, 5-5-5-15, 978 mhz (slightly underclocked, and stock settings otherwise). Just to take that out of the equation.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


I need some help getting my 4.4 e8400 stable. I have previously done some FSB overclocking, so I know what voltage my NB needs for a given FSB. So, I set my clock up for 489x9, set my core voltage at 1.46875, nb at 1.24, PLL at 1.57 and the rest auto. Then I would decrease my vcore a couple notches, boot, and run OCCT small test for a minute, and try again till it was not stable enough to run that test. I found I could decrease vcor a few notches by increasing PLL, so my final settings were 1.38325 vcore, 1.24 mch (increasing mch didn't help at all), 1.61 pll. Then I raised my sights to 5 min stable, and my vcore is now back up to 1.4125v, and still not stable. I figure I mst be changing the wrong variable as it seemingly has no effect on my stability.

Anybody want to give me an idea what cpu termination voltage is? It seems to need to change with the vcore, so I've left it on auto, any time I try playing with it, bsods crap all over my face. I've also tried playing with core and mch clock skew, it seems I'm not at the level yet where those need adjustment since all notches between 0 and 150 ps have no effect on stability.

edit: I forgot to say, my ram is at 2.1v, 5-5-5-15, 978 mhz (slightly underclocked, and stock settings otherwise). Just to take that out of the equation.


CPU term a.k.a. VTT or FSB voltage needs to be increased with higher FSB.
So if you can boot at 4.4 and your vcore is at 1.45 VTT should be about 1.43 or in a close relation to that. .02/.03

Edit: skews usually start to take affect at these speeds or just a little higher.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Is that with prime?
You might want to try a high CFM, or static pressure fan, unless you already have the other stuff.


The stock Xiggy fan it comes with is on par with an R4, so I should be good with CFM there. That's the intake. Then I'll take the housing of a broken fan I've got (already filed it down and everything) and put it on the Xiggy stock fan. There's my shroud.
Then I think I'll stick my new $25 Noctua fan (getting it for free don't worry. Wouldn't waste that much money on this fan XD) on there once I get it to complete the push pull. Or else I'll stick my Cooler Master fan that's acting as an exhaust on the back, not sure yet.

BSOD on Orthos after 4 tests, bad pool caller or something?

Fails LinX test after first test as well.






















Right now I'm sitting at 3.6 with 400x9. Was the most stable I could get, max temps at 73C so I should be good for now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


I need some help getting my 4.4 e8400 stable. I have previously done some FSB overclocking, so I know what voltage my NB needs for a given FSB. So, I set my clock up for 489x9, set my core voltage at 1.46875, nb at 1.24, PLL at 1.57 and the rest auto. Then I would decrease my vcore a couple notches, boot, and run OCCT small test for a minute, and try again till it was not stable enough to run that test. I found I could decrease vcor a few notches by increasing PLL, so my final settings were 1.38325 vcore, 1.24 mch (increasing mch didn't help at all), 1.61 pll. Then I raised my sights to 5 min stable, and my vcore is now back up to 1.4125v, and still not stable. I figure I mst be changing the wrong variable as it seemingly has no effect on my stability.

Anybody want to give me an idea what cpu termination voltage is? It seems to need to change with the vcore, so I've left it on auto, any time I try playing with it, bsods crap all over my face. I've also tried playing with core and mch clock skew, it seems I'm not at the level yet where those need adjustment since all notches between 0 and 150 ps have no effect on stability.


CPU term should follow vcore by .02-.03v. So a 1.35v vcore would be a 1.32v term. Get it as close to that ratio as possible.
Don't put the PLL over 1.67v








Max volts on this chip is 1.5v, and I'd never push it past 1.45v as that's just crazy to me







(on air of course)


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


I need some help getting my 4.4 e8400 stable. I have previously done some FSB overclocking, so I know what voltage my NB needs for a given FSB. So, I set my clock up for 489x9, set my core voltage at 1.46875, nb at 1.24, PLL at 1.57 and the rest auto. Then I would decrease my vcore a couple notches, boot, and run OCCT small test for a minute, and try again till it was not stable enough to run that test. I found I could decrease vcor a few notches by increasing PLL, so my final settings were 1.38325 vcore, 1.24 mch (increasing mch didn't help at all), 1.61 pll. Then I raised my sights to 5 min stable, and my vcore is now back up to 1.4125v, and still not stable. I figure I mst be changing the wrong variable as it seemingly has no effect on my stability.

Anybody want to give me an idea what cpu termination voltage is? It seems to need to change with the vcore, so I've left it on auto, any time I try playing with it, bsods crap all over my face. I've also tried playing with core and mch clock skew, it seems I'm not at the level yet where those need adjustment since all notches between 0 and 150 ps have no effect on stability.

edit: I forgot to say, my ram is at 2.1v, 5-5-5-15, 978 mhz (slightly underclocked, and stock settings otherwise). Just to take that out of the equation.


I just posted this a few days ago,but here it is again
\\
_For what it is worth, here are my views on voltage adjustments for V-core ,Term and MCH_

_When going for high clocks there is a "relationship" between V-core and CPU Term that should be maintained for the sake of stability. At a clock of say 3.6 the voltage difference between V-core and Term should be about 0.02v lower for Term. At 4.0 that difference grows to about 0.03v,as you will be raising the V-core the higher you go, but the Term does not get raised an eaual amount. If raised equally you would eventually be too high on Term for safety. _

_Continuing on, lets say you have moved up to 4.1Ghz testing. You will most likely need a pretty good V-core increase. I won't attempt to plug in a # for your chip. But let's say for instance you need 1.375v-core for whatever speed you are trying to stableize. Your Term should then be somewhere between .030v and .040v lower that V-core voltage. The 1.340v would be a good choice._

_The voltage ratio between Core and Term is necessary for a stable clock. It is necessary to note that as you attain higher clocks, that voltage ratio usually widens just a bit._

_Now for MCH---once you pass 400 FSB your chip needs more MCH for the RAM portion of the overclock to communicate properly with the CPU. The MCH between 400FSB and 500 FSB is generally from 1.24 to 1.32. I don't think you will ever need to exceed 1.32/1.34v in MCH_

_I select "normal" over "auto" if not plugging in a # for everything else_ 
__________________

and this

*******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed. (I always use LLC when overclocked)

CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability

CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term

CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad

CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)

MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)

MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)

MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto) I use normal

ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)

ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)

DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram

DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram) I use normal

Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal

Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal*


----------



## GOTFrog

I hate my house, and I want a dedicated 15A circuit for my comp, I can run prime95 for hours tv off turn on the tv = automatic prime fail, turn off TV and works fine. ARGH


----------



## angrysasquatch

Alright, I tried:

Code:


Code:


freq.  vcore  mch  pll    vtt   cpu ref   result
4.4   1.4125 1.24 1.61    1.38    .874       bsod     
"        "     "      "        "    0.769      bsod
"        "       "     "       "     auto       bsod
"        "      "      "    1.36    "           bsod
"        "      "      "    1.40    "          bsod
"        "      "      "    auto     "         boots fine

On the first one, I set cpu ref to normal and then changed vtt, and it changed the ref to that number so I figure it's maintaining some relationship.

Any ideas on how to proceed?

edit: god damn auto format. Bsod is for the result column, the only thing I played with was vtt and ref, and there's a " in the column if it's the same as above. So hopefully it's still decipherable.

editx2: kinda fixed it with the code tags


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im playing with my quad befor i get my new heatsink to get a idea what i can do but im getting nowhere fast loading prime it either fails or i just get a black screen. Played with every setting in bios nothing has helped so far.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Im playing with my quad befor i get my new heatsink to get a idea what i can do but im getting nowhere fast loading prime it either fails or i just get a black screen. Played with every setting in bios nothing has helped so far.

have you tried slowing your ram down?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea i have no help rams rated at 1150mhz tho so it shouldnt be a bottleneck and im failing prime usualy befor it gets really hot. I been looking for the f9b bios to test it out see if it helps any i found f10b so trying that one out. Its wierd tho running prime95 i get black screen no bsod no errors usualy just screen turns black like when the video cards overclock is unstable.


----------



## MADMAX22

Man I just wanna say I love benching with the ud3p and 9550. Its alot of fun.


----------



## marsey99

bal3wolf could you get a template for the mit and post what settings you have tried and then i or sombody with the same cpu could see if anything looks wrong.

@madmax

great arent they, well my r is so the p must be too, once you get your head around what your setup likes with regard to the voltages and refs its so much fun. i have been doing a 3ghz challenge on a uk forum and so far im the top scorer with a ddr2 set up









what i have found really mad tho is the fact that my scores are almost identicle wether i run with a high fsb 1:1 or low fsb/high multi and tighten my timings/trd.

tbh tho i would love a 9650 as the higher multi would open up more fun to play with


----------



## NoGuru

That E8700 is back up on Ebay, man I would love to get my hands on it. Bet I could do 5.50 GHz on air, well at least 5.2








Here is the link. http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-E8700-Core...item3358ee5d49


----------



## Bal3Wolf

be honest i tried upping everything even the skews and setting the system to standard from turbo. Tried using 9x muti and 8x muti uping the refs to 1-2 notches above stock it just goes to a black screen normaly does not even fail prime most of the time. I will try to get the mit up later but i just about tried everything i could thk of not sure how much ref you should push tho i only would go 2 notches over stock and cpu pll 1-2 notches.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


be honest i tried upping everything even the skews and setting the system to standard from turbo. Tried using 9x muti and 8x muti uping the refs to 1-2 notches above stock it just goes to a black screen normaly does not even fail prime most of the time.


Hey Bal3wolf, I don't know your settings on V-core /Term but 1.55 v-core and Term close behind it is ok for the Q6600

MCH Core I would try as much as 1.45. Too much or too little = no love

Try setting the Refs @ less than stock . Set them when Term is @ 1.20 you know.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

thks i will try that it almost seems like my video card is causing it but when i run 3500 or 3600 it passes prime so it cant be the video and its not overclocked.

Heres settings i tried out so far no go i tried lower and higher refs.

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.37500
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.3600
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.610
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.846

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.400
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.841
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.930
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.590
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.300


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


thks i will try that it almost seems like my video card is causing it but when i run 3500 or 3600 it passes prime so it cant be the video and its not overclocked.

Heres settings i tried out so far no go i tried lower and higher refs.

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.37500
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.3600
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.610
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.846

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.400
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.841
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.930
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.590
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.300


I would most definitely bump the V-core/Term,as you are running a 65nm chip . It's gonna take more fuel,so give her some gas


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea it makes little sence tho 3600 runs perfectly stable at 1.30 vcore I think its some how related to my new ati card but it has no problems up to 3600mhz. heres a old screenshot i had befor where i had 3700 stable for a hr just waset happy with temps i do noticed i ran 1.50 on the cpu term. I cant even make it a few mins now befor it just goes to a black screen like im overclocking the video card or somthing.


----------



## dennyb

I would run more V-core and less Term.----- 1.4xx in V-core and set the Term about .04v lower. See what kind of temps you get along those lines?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

trying that 1.40 vcore 1.360 vtt 1.65 pll see if that helps any my temps are getting pretty high tho might reached limit my tuniq can handle till i get my Prolimatech Megahalems.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch* 
Alright, I tried:

Code:



Code:


freq.  vcore  mch  pll    vtt   cpu ref   result
4.4   1.4125 1.24 1.61    1.38    .874       bsod     
"        "     "      "        "    0.769      bsod
"        "       "     "       "     auto       bsod
"        "      "      "    1.36    "           bsod
"        "      "      "    1.40    "          bsod
"        "      "      "    auto     "         boots fine

On the first one, I set cpu ref to normal and then changed vtt, and it changed the ref to that number so I figure it's maintaining some relationship.

Any ideas on how to proceed?

edit: god damn auto format. Bsod is for the result column, the only thing I played with was vtt and ref, and there's a " in the column if it's the same as above. So hopefully it's still decipherable.

editx2: kinda fixed it with the code tags

So, you tried changing your CPU Ref? Did you do it the correct way? Did you try the settings in my Sig? Keep in mind that I have 8GB RAM, so my MCH Core is going to be higher than if I only had 2 DIMMs populated.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ok i think this cpu has nothing left, nothing will get it stable at just 100mhz more 3600 is 100% stable at 1.30 volts 3500mhz is stable at 1.25 but 3700 will not get stable at anything but it got really hot 93c and shut down hope my new heatsink can keep it cooler then i will try some more.


----------



## sintricate

What does it mean when all the board does is beep and I don't even get a video signal?

I was just moving some of my fans around in my pc and now it wont start lol. rut roh!


----------



## MADMAX22

I would recheck all your connections and also make sure you dont have a short or something touching something thats not suppose to.

Hey guys got the rig back up and trying for a new oc. Looks promising so far.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
What does it mean when all the board does is beep and I don't even get a video signal?

I was just moving some of my fans around in my pc and now it wont start lol. rut roh!

It means something is wrong lol. You probably missed a connection somewhere.
Did you add anything?
Might be grounding out somewhere too.

Edit:Nice work MM


----------



## GOTFrog

It's a power error, mine did it too, I reconnected both 24 pin and 8 pin connector and it fixed it for me


----------



## sintricate

Everything seems to be where it should... hmm


----------



## sintricate

i just checked the power connections and reattached them. still nothing.


----------



## sintricate

The problem seems RAM related. Still trying to figure it out, I'll report back.


----------



## sintricate

For some reason, each of my sticks needed to be in a certain slot and they wouldnt work unless I had the correct order... weird. They're both from the same pair but when I switched them around it wouldnt work. Ever seen this?


----------



## MADMAX22

Interesting, be sure to run memtest to make sure one of them isnt on it its way out.

May have been reseating them helped also.


----------



## sintricate

Does anyone know which reading in Speedfan is for the header marked "Sys Fan 1"


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
Does anyone know which reading in Speedfan is for the header marked "Sys Fan 1"

No, but you can check them in BIOS.


----------



## MADMAX22

Well Im pretty happy so far. Gotta run some large ffts for a bit and see how that holds up. Not sure but maybe try for 4.3ghz allthough I dont think I will get that stable at these volts. dont really wanna go any higher if I can help it. Temps are fine but little leary of pushing to much further.


----------



## sintricate

^ Niceeee. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow beem having some memory stability issues even at stock speed, so I decided to check them seperate, lo and behold, one stick had a glob of goo, looks alot like a piece of thermal tape, blocking a few fingers, going to check if the ram slot is clean. If not can I run them in the other set of slots? really don't feel like RMA on my board, since I'll be out of a comp for ever.

Edit:, guess it's RMA time. both sticks by themselves are good in memtest, but when I put the 2 at once I get error galore in test 3, using both set of slots.







I'm unhappy now. BTW this is stock speed.


----------



## MADMAX22

Well its a no go for now getting 4.25 stable for blend. Its great cpu wise but blend it either locks up or freezes or whatever.

At 1.36 mch it will lock up pretty quick about 15min. At 1.38mch usually get a little longer. At 1.40mch it will run blend for a couple of hours then lock up.

I think running at 1.42 or 1.44 mch would get it but not sure if thats a good idea for a 24/7 overclock. I think the spec on these guys is 1.35mch.


----------



## marsey99

according to everest its 1.15 stock nb









i need more than 1.4 once i get above 500fsb.


----------



## GOTFrog

The board has been saved, it's not the board but the ram. Stole my old ddr-800 patriot viper from my wife's computer and they pass memtest left them in for 3 hrs no issue. I guess I'll have to RMA my Reaper's instead. Woohoo! my wife can survive with 1.5 GB of un matched ram.


----------



## chizzau

Hey guys, looking to overclock my e8400. Below is the MIT form I filled out. Aiming for 4GHz.

Quote:



CPU = Intel E8400 C0
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = G.Skill F2 2x1GB

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.0GHz (333x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Disabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 333
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: Auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 4
tRCD ................................: 4
tRP..................................: 3
tRAS.................................: 5

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 40
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 7
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 7

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.225 (auto)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.2 (auto)
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5 (auto)
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.760 (auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.76
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.9
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.8
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.9
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.9
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.9


----------



## k0rnh0li0

trying to get at least 3ghz without crashing -_-

Quote:

CPU = q6600 g0 slacr b3 stepping
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = FB
Ram = G.Skill PI blacks 2x2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 2.13Hz (266x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Disabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 266
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: Auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 4
tRCD ................................: 4
tRP..................................: 3
tRAS.................................: 5

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 40
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 7
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 7

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.225 (auto)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.2 (auto)
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5 (auto)
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.760 (auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.76
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.9
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.8
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.9
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.9
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.9


----------



## NoGuru

Umm, chizzau, and K0rnh0li0 both your MIT's are stock settings. So I ask you, "are you asking how to OC"?


----------



## k0rnh0li0

yeah thats pretty much it. but i think i am getting the hang of it a little. my first test runat 2.24ghz

when i was at stock 2.13 ghz my temps were 26 and top off at 50. it was the strangest temps i've seen but we'll see if it gets even hotter when i oc today.

orthos it was giving me 51. prime 95 its givin me 60. vtt at 2.16-2.32. ram is at 5-5-5-15?

trying to get at least 3ghz without crashing -_-

Quote:



CPU = q6600 g0 slacr b3 stepping
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = FB
Ram = G.Skill PI blacks 2x2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 2.24Hz (280x8)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Disabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 280~
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: Auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.3 (auto)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.2 (auto)
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5 (auto)
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.760 (auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.8
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.9
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.9
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.9
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.9
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.9


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


So, you tried changing your CPU Ref? Did you do it the correct way? Did you try the settings in my Sig? Keep in mind that I have 8GB RAM, so my MCH Core is going to be higher than if I only had 2 DIMMs populated.


I assume you're talking about the 67% (btw, you show it as .67%, which is actually .0067) of vtt? No, I didn't catch that before.

I still don't really get what to do with my VTT. As I've said, anytime I play with it it bsods all over. Some people have it set higher than vcore, some less than vcore... So, is it related to vcore? If so, about what mathematical relation should the two share? If not, does it need upping when core clock, or cpu frequency is increased? From what I've seen, there is no rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## NoGuru

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 2.24Hz (280x8).............400

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Disabled...........EN
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 280~...........400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto............100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo............Standerd
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto............Dis
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto..............400
System Memory Multiplier ............: Auto................2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto................Manual, set timings and volts

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled...................Ena
CPU Vcore............................: 1.3 (auto)...................1.38
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.2 (auto).............1..35
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5 (auto)..................1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.760 (auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1..............1.26
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.8
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.9
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.9
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.9
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.9
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.9

This should get you closer!


----------



## sintricate

Anyone have any pictures of chipset coolers for this board?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Anyone have any pictures of chipset coolers for this board?


Sure give me a Min


----------



## NoGuru

Here are some old pics. And a lap job, cause I like it. And never tried the blue cooler, but I think it fits.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Anyone have any pictures of chipset coolers for this board?


You can get much better performance out of the stock cooler, just pull off the blue covers.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


You can get much better performance out of the stock cooler, just pull off the blue covers.


I wouldn't say "better", but just about the same. As long as you have good air flow.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Here are some old pics. And a lap job, cause I like it. And never tried the blue cooler, but I think it fits.


Thanks. I might want to invest in something like that. The heatsink on mine is hot to the touch... like really hot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


You can get much better performance out of the stock cooler, just pull off the blue covers.


O Rly? Have you done this? If so, would you happen to have a picture? I didn't even know those were just covers.


----------



## MADMAX22

Basically they are just taped on


----------



## NoGuru

Here is the MOSFETT cooler, yes the sticky stuff is still on becasue I removed the plate while the MOBO was in the case. And a side view of the NB cooler, you can see the cover plate.

Edit: MM is faster then me!


----------



## sintricate

Thanks for the pics, guys.


----------



## BullShinto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Thanks for the pics, guys.


. Just wondering what you used to clock to 3.75Ghz, I'd like mine there and yours is very similar system to mine. I have been trying to find some resources or help getting mine there safely. I'm using Q9550 (45nm-95w-1333mhz FSB)w/Gigabyte EP45-UD3P, 4GB Corsair XMS2 PC6400, Cooler Master N620 CPU Cooler, WD 500GB SATAII, Maxtor 500GB SATAII, eVGA 9800GTX+ SSC, XFI- Fatality Champ. Ed. Maybe you can help me.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BullShinto* 
. Just wondering what you used to clock to 3.75Ghz, I'd like mine there and yours is very similar system to mine. I have been trying to find some resources or help getting mine there safely. I'm using Q9550 (45nm-95w-1333mhz FSB)w/Gigabyte EP45-UD3P, 4GB Corsair XMS2 PC6400, Cooler Master N620 CPU Cooler, WD 500GB SATAII, Maxtor 500GB SATAII, eVGA 9800GTX+ SSC, XFI- Fatality Champ. Ed. Maybe you can help me.

Fill out the MIT and we will take a look at what you got.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

nvm


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BullShinto*


. Just wondering what you used to clock to 3.75Ghz, I'd like mine there and yours is very similar system to mine. I have been trying to find some resources or help getting mine there safely. I'm using Q9550 (45nm-95w-1333mhz FSB)w/Gigabyte EP45-UD3P, 4GB Corsair XMS2 PC6400, Cooler Master N620 CPU Cooler, WD 500GB SATAII, Maxtor 500GB SATAII, eVGA 9800GTX+ SSC, XFI- Fatality Champ. Ed. Maybe you can help me.


I'm using the settings in the picture but I'm pretty positive I can lower my vcore a bit and still be stable. I'll wind up testing that over the next few days.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ok i found somthing out when my ati 5870 is in i cant run over 3600 1.30 vcore i took it out and using my 8800gt im running 3700 with 1.34 vcore 10min prime stable so far i don't understand it i have a good 850watt psu so it shouldt be that.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Ok i found somthing out when my ati 5870 is in i cant run over 3600 1.30 vcore i took it out and using my 8800gt im running 3700 with 1.34 vcore 10min prime stable so far i don't understand it i have a good 850watt psu so it shouldt be that.

Try giving it a little PCI frequency, just don't go past say 110, it can get dangerous. Go one at a time.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Try giving it a little PCI frequency, just don't go past say 110, it can get dangerous. Go one at a time.


Ok i tried 101 it didnt help i will try that out see if it helps its the 5870 for sure thats stoping me. Cause i didnt change anything made it 10mins befor i stoped prime put int he 5870 and it failed in less then a min.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Ok i tried 101 it didnt help i will try that out see if it helps its the 5870 for sure thats stoping me. Cause i didnt change anything made it 10mins befor i stoped prime put int he 5870 and it failed in less then a min.


What revision and BIOS are you running, might have to Flash to a newer one.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

right now f10b i had same issue in f9, f10e f10j. Went up to 107 pcie and no help at all.

Ok i got the 5870 to work by it self when overclocking but if i put in my 8800gt it goes to a black screen. So now it works with either 5870 or 8800gt but not with both.

So what else can i tweak to try to get it stable with 2 video cards tried pcie up to 107 tried the pcie skew up to 1000 max mcr has been up to 1.45.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
right now f10b i had same issue in f9, f10e f10j. Went up to 107 pcie and no help at all.

Ok i got the 5870 to work by it self when overclocking but if i put in my 8800gt it goes to a black screen. So now it works with either 5870 or 8800gt but not with both.

So what else can i tweak to try to get it stable with 2 video cards tried pcie up to 107 tried the pcie skew up to 1000 max mcr has been up to 1.45.

Only thing I can think of is try more NB volt's. PCI-E travels through the NB.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Only thing I can think of is try more NB volt's. PCI-E travels through the NB.

Umm, i thought PCIe was the southbridge


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol ok so which do i up im running 1.570 and 1.20 to the southbridge and it didnt help any so i will up both nb and sb and see if it helps any.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
lol ok so which do i up im running 1.570 and 1.20 to the southbridge and it didnt help any so i will up both nb and sb and see if it helps any.


I would not do both together. Drop the MCH down a bit and experiment with southbridge volts. I'm pretty sure i read PCI e is Southbridge


----------



## Bal3Wolf

nb is at 1.40 ich 1.6100 and the other one 1.200 testing it now see what it does.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Umm, i thought PCIe was the southbridge


Here is the diagram, maybe I am looking at it wrong.
I am blind







and have a third nipple, and a tail.
http://www.retrevo.com/r/23294bh030/...e+GA-EP45-UD3P


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Here is the diagram, maybe I am looking at it wrong.
I am blind







and have a third nipple, and a tail.
http://www.retrevo.com/r/23294bh030/...e+GA-EP45-UD3P


PCI and PCIe are both pointing to ICH. I may be wrong but am 99% sure I read an article saying ICH contols the PCI e


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


PCI and PCIe are both pointing to ICH. I may be wrong but am 99% sure I read an article saying ICH contols the PCI e


I see the bus pointing the the ICH, but look above that, shows PCI-E pointing at the P45. This is confusing me









Edit: I got it figured out, pcieX1 is ICH, PCI-E X16 and X8 is NB. You see what I am saying?


----------



## Metal425

Anyone want to give me there settings for 3.6 with a Q6600?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

1.40 nb ich 1.6100 ich core1.200 no go it still froze with a black screen i upped ich to 1.6500 now and trying again.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I see the bus pointing the the ICH, but look above that, shows PCI-E pointing at the P45. This is confusing me









Edit: I got it figured out, pcieX1 is ICH, PCI-E X16 and X8 is NB. You see what I am saying?


Ya,saw that but I know that i read article saying that ICH controls PCI e and they are situated together on the board. Still I am not 100%







sure


----------



## epidemic

Results speak loud and clear to me. This board kicks the **** out of my 780i.

IDLE

 

LOAD


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


1.40 nb ich 1.6100 ich core1.200 no go it still froze with a black screen i upped ich to 1.6500 now and trying again.


Have you tried the Window trick? Unplug PC, pick up, and toss out da window.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


1.40 nb ich 1.6100 ich core1.200 no go it still froze with a black screen i upped ich to 1.6500 now and trying again.


Opps


----------



## dennyb

Here from Wiki
*[edit] ICH10*

Intel launched the ICH10 southbridge in June 2008 with the P45 (Eaglelake) chipset. Datasheet [3] and errata [4] information is now available.
ICH10 implements the 10Gbit/s bidirectional DMI interface to the "northbridge" device. It supports various interfaces to "low-speed" peripherals, and it supports a suite of housekeeping functions.
ICH10 also offers reduced load on CPU and decreased power consumption.
*[edit] Peripheral support*

Six PCIe version 1.1 ports, four of which can be configured as either 4x1 or 1x4.
PCI bus
Six SATA 3 Gbit/s ports in either legacy IDE or AHCI mode. Can support external eSATA
Intel High Definition Audio
Integrated gigabit LAN.
Six USB 2.0 controllers
ICH10 does not offer direct PATA or LPT support. Notably there is support of 'hot-swap' functionality.
ICH10R is a RAID variant which also supports a new technology called â€œTurbo Memoryâ€. This allows the use of flash memory on a motherboard for fast caching


----------



## Bal3Wolf

1.6500 is stable it seems thats only way its stable with 2 video cards 8 mins prime stable thats longest its ever made it with 2 video cards lol now how safe is it running 1.6500 ?


----------



## NoGuru

Our board has 3 PCIEX1's, 2 PCI's these run through the ICH. Then we have PCI-EX16, and PCIEX8. Now take a look at the diagram with this in mind.

@ Bal, not vary.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Our board has 3 PCIEX1's, 2 PCI's these run through the ICH. Then we have PCI-EX16, and PCIEX8. Now take a look at the diagram with this in mind.

@ Bal, not vary.


Yea but upping the ich sb has made me stable so atleast one of the pcie 16 and 8x must be linked to the sb somehow. Wonder if i should try to mount a man on the sb to keep it cool pushing this much voltages to it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Yea but upping the ich sb has made me stable so atleast one of the pcie 16 and 8x must be linked to the sb somehow.


The SB connects to the NB, but not through the PCI-E 8 and 16. If it made it more stable it's because of your HD's.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Our board has 3 PCIEX1's, 2 PCI's these run through the ICH. Then we have PCI-EX16, and PCIEX8. Now take a look at the diagram with this in mind.

@ Bal, not vary.


I don't know ...we don't even have lectric here in the holler







. I just remember reading maybe six months ago about the southbridge controlling that area of the board and PCI maybe not "e" was included. Here is where we need " Grish the Electrician" to weigh in and sort it for us.

Not saying you are wrong,just that i had a different perspective on it


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


The SB connects to the NB, but not through the PCI-E 8 and 16. If it made it more stable it's because of your HD's.


Yea but its perfectly stable with 1 card or both cards running 3600mhz with 1.30 vcore. The fsb does not matter if i run low fsb with a higher muti it still freezes with a black screen.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I don't know ...we don't even have lectric here in the holler








. I just remember reading maybe six months ago about the southbridge controlling that area of the board and PCI maybe not "e" was included. Here is where we need " Grish the Electrician" to weigh in and sort it for us.

Not saying you are wrong,just that i had a different perspective on it










lol I was thinking we need Grish as well. I am just looking at page 7 and 8 in the manual, and it makes more sense.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


lol I was thinking we need Grish as well. I am just looking at page 7 and 8 in the manual, and it makes more sense.


Ya ,someone will come along and help us out I'm sure







. I'm not at all sure about it and it is a bit over my old (nearly bald) head


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol denyb i been ready to pull my hair out trying to figure out why it wouldnt clock past 3600 with 2 cards now i know whats holding me back. Now how long will my board work running ich at 1.650 lol.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol denyb i been ready to pull my hair out trying to figure out why it wouldnt clock past 3600 with 2 cards now i know whats holding me back. Now how long will my board work running ich at 1.650 lol.


I don't have a clue. Never been past stock on those voltages. ACHILEE5 has messed with them some. Mostly because of multiple hard drives tho. Maybe AC and Grish can explain it better for us.

edit: with all the drives you are running ,you probably needed a voltage boost in that area anyway


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I cant find much info on max volts for the ich i might look for a small fan to zip tie onto it if i can to help it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol denyb i been ready to pull my hair out trying to figure out why it wouldnt clock past 3600 with 2 cards now i know whats holding me back. Now how long will my board work running ich at 1.650 lol.


OMG, I though 1.65 was your NB volt's. Turn it down, should be around 1.3 for you.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

no not the nb the ich southbridge stock is 1.50 i gota run 1.650 or it wont pass prime with 2 cards in the system.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


OMG, I though 1.65 was your NB volt's. Turn it down, should be around 1.3 for you.


Ya, NoG is right. I wasn't even thinking about how far over stock voltage that is---I set mine to normal so I don't know what volts that would supply to it.
Have you tried the "normal" setting?

edit : if 1.5 is stock ,you may be ok


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


no not the nb the ich southbridge stock is 1.50 i gota run 1.650 or it wont pass prime with 2 cards in the system.


My ICH setting only have 4 options, 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, and 1.4.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

theirs 2 one is called ich i/o thats one i upped to 1.650 to get stable the other one is called ich core.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


theirs 2 one is called ich i/o thats one i upped to 1.650 to get stable the other one is called ich core.


Just checked my bios and the ICH I/O will go from 1.5 to 2.31.......... the ICH is 1.100 to 1.400. But i have always been stock or normal. My Card is low power and only 1 harddrive tho

Headin for the barn guys ,later


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea im gonna look in my box of parts see if i can find a small fan to mount on the sb cause it looks like i could hit 4ghz now and with my new heatsink it should be under control temp wise.


----------



## GOTFrog

Have you guys dealt with Gigabyte RMA, how are they. I just filled in the RMA thing, hope they accpt it toorrow so I can send it right away. They want it double boxed wow they don't mess around.

Got it to post and run memtest this morning but after switching ram would post keept getting power error, tryed it out of my comp but same thing works with 1 stick doesn't with 2 this blows. I hate gigabyte, thats till i get my new board and beat madmax for a WR. Then I'll love them

Edit: Btw the p45 chip controls the PCI-e x16 and x8 and ram the ICH10 controls the rest. thats just expention slot.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Ya,saw that but I know that i read article saying that ICH controls PCI e and they are situated together on the board. Still I am not 100%







sure

I'm going to say that the NB controls the PCI-E x16 slot for sure because when I OC I have to raise the NB voltage or my video card starts acting crazy.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol but its funny i cant overclock with 2 cards unless i raise the sb no amount of nb helps maybe nb controls 16x and sb controls the 8x slot heck i don't know i just know i must have 1.650 or it has issues with 2 cards. And i looked theirs no way to mount a fan on it my 5870 sits right over it and the 5870 wont go in the 2nd slot its to long with my dvd drive being in that part of the case.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Have you guys dealt with Gigabyte RMA, how are they. I just filled in the RMA thing, hope they accpt it toorrow so I can send it right away. They want it double boxed wow they don't mess around.

Got it to post and run memtest this morning but after switching ram would post keept getting power error, tryed it out of my comp but same thing works with 1 stick doesn't with 2 this blows. I hate gigabyte, thats till i get my new board and beat madmax for a WR. Then I'll love them

Edit: Btw the p45 chip controls the PCI-e x16 and x8 and ram the ICH10 controls the rest. thats just expention slot.


I have not dealt with them, but I hear they are fast and easy "couple weeks maybe".


----------



## sintricate

Ouch, I couldn't imagine a couple of weeks without my PC. All I'd have is a netbook and that's no substitute.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol reminds me i need to get going and rma my dead dfi board so i have a backup can run my raid if i ever need to.


----------



## marsey99

i didnt even look at how many drives your running, and dam that alot









i only have 3 and i needed to up my ich to 1.57, not the core tho that is still 1.1.

best way to test this theory would be to disconect the hdds you dont need to boot and see if you can go higher on less volts with less drives.

if the worst come to the worst you could always get a caddy or 2 maybe?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea im running 5 hardrives and 1 sata dvdrw.


----------



## marsey99

frog i dont know where you are m8 but rma with gb uk was a breeze m8, i sent it and 3 or 4 days later i had mail saying they had done x y and z tests and fixxed a and b issues, i repplied saying my main issue was w not xy or z and they tested that and sent pics of my board on the bench and the test on the screen.

took about 10 days or so but i didnt know it was coming back the day it did so i missed it the 1st day.


----------



## macsbeach98

On my Q6600 with a EP45-DS3 I have to run 1.59 on the ICH IO to keep it stable at 3.6Ghz and I have only got a HD4670 and 1 500Gb drive but its got 2 DVD burners any lower than 1.59 and it loses stability its been running like that for 18 months.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I wished mine only need 1.59 if i run less then 1.65 it just black screens but at 1.65 i primed it for 3hrs at 3700mhz 1.34vcore im not done pushing it but i wanna get my new heatsink installed tommor or friday.


----------



## dcesarec

hi guys...im here because NoGuru told me to come here...well,i would like to get the full potential of the chip,and to learn something more about OC-ing..
i will put my configuration in sig...
my overclock:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=932436


----------



## MADMAX22

Looking good so far, thats some low voltage for that oc.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcesarec*


hi guys...im here because NoGuru told me to come here...well,i would like to get the full potential of the chip,and to learn something more about OC-ing..
i will put my configuration in sig...
my overclock:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=932436


if that thing is stable at that voltage (which I'm not sure I believe but anything's possible i guess) you have tons of headroom to go higher... much higher.


----------



## marsey99

once you have sorted your system in your sig m8 get a mit template (lots of people have them in thier sigs in this thread) and filli it in with your bios settings so we know how your system is setup and what might be holding you back.

welcome to the best thread on oc.net too


----------



## GOTFrog

Cool, going to be stuck with my eeepc 900HA, for the time being. I just hope that when I get it back it oc's just as well.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcesarec*


hi guys...im here because NoGuru told me to come here...well,i would like to get the full potential of the chip,and to learn something more about OC-ing..
i will put my configuration in sig...
my overclock:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=932436


Glad to see ya here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Looking good so far, thats some low voltage for that oc.


I know right, wheels start turning in Guru's head









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


if that thing is stable at that voltage (which I'm not sure I believe but anything's possible i guess) you have tons of headroom to go higher... much higher.


Same thing I thought Sin, maybe that's why I recruited.









Here is the MIT M99 was talking about, fill it out and let's see what ya got.


----------



## spdracer

I have my Q6600 at 3.2GHZ and my vcore in bios at 1.30000. cpu-z reports my voltage at 1.264, core temp has it at 1.275. Which one can I go by?


----------



## dcesarec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


if that thing is stable at that voltage (which I'm not sure I believe but anything's possible i guess) you have tons of headroom to go higher... much higher.


well,it was running prime95 blend for 3 hours,then smal FFT for 2 hours,then In-place large fft s for 7,5 hours,working all day,in the evening orthos for 9 hours (Blend for cpu and ram),and today all day and tonight goes on prime again for you...Yea its working about 72 hours now,I guess...

Im very happy an I dont see any reason to lie...i will run orthos all night and show you screens if you want...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spdracer* 
I have my Q6600 at 3.2GHZ and my vcore in bios at 1.30000. cpu-z reports my voltage at 1.264, core temp has it at 1.275. Which one can I go by?

Yes, the board has a lot of drop. Use LLC if it's too much for you. Go by what CPU-Z say's for volt's.


----------



## dcesarec

sorry where can i put my mit?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcesarec* 
sorry where can i put my mit?

Before you post there should be an Advance Options button at the bottom, click that, then go to manage attachments, browse, open, upload, done.








Sounds like a lot but it's really not.


----------



## dcesarec

here it is...whoa


----------



## NoGuru

N-means normal

CPU =e8400
Motherboard = ep45-ud3p
BIOS Version = F4
Ram = kingmax 1066Mhz

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............:fast
CPU Clock Ratio .....................:9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:+0
CPU Frequency .......................:4,00Ghz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:i dont have that
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:333
System Memory Multiplier ............:2,40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:1068
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:6
tRCD ................................:6
tRP..................................:6
tRAS.................................:18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:3 auto
tWTR.................................:3 auto
tWR..................................:6 auto
tRFC.................................:52auto
tRTP.................................:3 auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:0 auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:9 auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:9 auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:enabled
CPU Vcore............................:N
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:N
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:N
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:N

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:N
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:N
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:N
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:N
ICH Core............1.100V...........:N

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2,000V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:N
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:N
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:N

So all you did was turn LLC on, and raise the FSB








Can you install coretemp, and tell me what the VID of the chip is?


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
So all you did was turn LLC on, and raise the FSB








Can you install coretemp, and tell me what the VID of the chip is?


Lucky little


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Lucky little










No doubt. Now if this chip is better than mine, and he is willing, it could hit 5 GHz on air.


----------



## dcesarec

i took a capture of firefox just to prove you that im telling the truth...
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/8773/vidz.png


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcesarec*


i took a capture of firefox just to prove you that im telling the truth...
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/8773/vidz.png


Oh I believe you, it's just amazing you did not change any volt's.
1.25 VID







about average, I think mine is 1.21.

Are you interested in pushing it further?


----------



## dcesarec

well,im happy about how it works now







.if you have will to explain me how,i would love to...








i dont want from you just to fill my mit because i dont understand half the options...you get it?








i want to learn







(any tutorials with explanations?







)...In the end I will put it on the max freq with stock voltages,but i want to see how far is it going...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcesarec*


well,im happy about how it works now







.if you have will to explain me how,i would love to...








i dont want from you just to fill my mit because i dont understand half the options...you get it?








i want to learn







(any tutorials with explanations?







)...In the end I will put it on the max freq with stock voltages,but i want to see how far is it going...










Well I write every change I do "one at a time" down on paper. Start by increasing FSB by 10, boot and test for about 10 to 15 minutes. Keep doing this until you get a boot failure, back off FSB by 5 and reboot, test.

When it fails to boot start by increasing vcore one at a time until you pass a stress test by 15 min.
If the does not work increase CPU term one at a time and repeat test.
If that does not work increase MCH "aka" NB, boot and test.

So your three major voltage change comes from vcore, CPU term, and MCH. There are others but these are you main ones you will change.

Keep you ram at stock or underclocked speeds while doing the CPU.

I can go on and on, but this should get you started. Just pop in here anytime to ask questions, someone is always around to respond fast, and everyone here is quite knowledgeable.


----------



## sintricate

Someone have the MIT form on hand? I need to post up my settings for some advice.


----------



## dcesarec

well.thank you...I was doing like that:
1.multi on 6
2.increase fsb +10
3.when fails to boot give memory more voltage
4.if it doesnt work increase mch core (wasnt increasing).
I just hit 4,0Ghz and stop.

I just dont understand what do you mean when you say MCH (only MCH core or all the others MCHs)
CPU term-cpu termination?

If i put lower voltages on ram it wont boot...then i should lower 2,40B to underclock ram?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Someone have the MIT form on hand? I need to post up my settings for some advice.


----------



## dcesarec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Someone have the MIT form on hand? I need to post up my settings for some advice.


one page back you can find mit

lol,NoGuru was faster...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcesarec*


well.thank you...I was doing like that:
1.multi on 6
2.increase fsb +10
3.when fails to boot give memory more voltage
4.if it doesnt work increase mch core (wasnt increasing).
I just hit 4,0Ghz and stop.

I just dont understand what do you mean when you say MCH (only MCH core or all the others MCHs)
CPU term-cpu termination?

If i put lower voltages on ram it wont boot...then i should lower 2,40B to underclock ram?


Do not continue to increase ram volts. Set ram to manufactured specs, volts and timings.
Just MCH core, you can leave the others on normal or auto.
Yes CPU termination.
Just make sure the ram does not get overclocked yet, that is another lesson.


----------



## dennyb

I have been following along on decesarec's thread and was amazed at how his chip reached 4.0GHz on "N" settings. So,I sez to self---self ,try your chip on those settings and see what happens. Well,long story short...no boot ...BSOD

@ Bal3wolf....evidently the success you had by raising ICH was more related to relieving stress on your harddrives,as folks say PCI e is not southbridge related---my bad


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I have been following along on decesarec's thread and was amazed at how his chip reached 4.0GHz on "N" settings. So,I sez to self---self ,try your chip on those settings and see what happens. Well,long story short...no boot ...BSOD

@ Bal3wolf....evidently the success you had by raising ICH was more related to relieving stress on your harddrives,as folks say PCI e is not southbridge related---my bad


I haven't played with my BIOS in so long, starting to forget what she looks like







but I may give that a try and see if she boots.

I'm getting ready to do some case mods, but school starts next week, not sure how to fit it all in.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I have been following along on decesarec's thread and was amazed at how his chip reached 4.0GHz on "N" settings. So,I sez to self---self ,try your chip on those settings and see what happens. Well,long story short...no boot ...BSOD

@ Bal3wolf....evidently the success you had by raising ICH was more related to relieving stress on your harddrives,as folks say PCI e is not southbridge related---my bad


Wierd tho it has no issues if just one video card is in i notice the 2 settings make me stable are rasing pcie skew to 800 and the ich i/o to 1.65 it takes both of those or its not stable i lasted 3 hrs on prime with it running 3700 with 1.34 vcore waiting for my mega to get here befor i push it any more.


----------



## dcesarec

well.im going to do so now...
i just have one more little q...
i think that if i put my RAM on (cl6 on paper that came with ram,or 5-5-5-18 in bios--whats stock?) it wont boot...?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = F10F
Ram = 2x2GB GSkill Pi 1100's

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.9GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 444
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5 
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.36250V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.760

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.300
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.760
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.950
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.900
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.950
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.950
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.950


I used these settings for 3.77GHz and when I upped it to 3.9GHz, the only thing I changed was the DRAM Voltage to 1.9, which I probably don't even need because 1100MHz is stock for these sticks.

Now that I'm at 3.9GHz, prime fails after a few min on the blend test.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


I used these settings for 3.77GHz and when I upped it to 3.9GHz, the only thing I changed was the DRAM Voltage to 1.9, which I probably don't even need because 1100MHz is stock for these sticks.

Now that I'm at 3.9GHz, prime fails after a few min on the blend test.


It looks like your V-core/term is out of balance. Did you test sm fft first? That will tell you if the CPU portion of the OC is stable. V-core and Term for sm fft ---then test blend adjusting MCH Core

If you raise Term to 1.30 you could mostlikely lower v-core a notch or so


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcesarec* 
well.im going to do so now...
i just have one more little q...
i think that if i put my RAM on (cl6 on paper that came with ram,or 5-5-5-18 in bios--whats stock?) it wont boot...?

Yes the paper on the side of you ram sticks tell what the timings and volt's are, and they need to be set manually in BIOS. If you tried that and it does not boot stick to what you have now.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
It looks like your V-core/term is out of balance. Did you test sm fft first? That will tell you if the CPU portion of the OC is stable. V-core and Term for sm fft ---then test blend adjusting MCH Core

If you raise Term to 1.30 you could mostlikely lower v-core a notch or so

testing sm fft now, I pass IBT with no problems btw.


----------



## sintricate

woops, prime fail!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
woops, prime fail!

More MCH ---blend tests the RAM portion


----------



## sintricate

shouldn't 1.3 be enough?

Where should I have these...

CPU Vcore............................: 1.36250V (leaving this for now)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.760


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
shouldn't 1.3 be enough?

Where should I have these...

CPU Vcore............................: 1.36250V (leaving this for now)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.760

Ya , 1.30 really should be enough. I run 1.26 MCH for a 445 FSB. I just find it odd that you can run stable with such a large disparity in V-core and Term. Just for the heck of it -boost Term to 1.30 -leave everything else the same and see what happens on the blend test.. Post your results please


----------



## dcesarec

works on 4,1Ghz stock voltage,ram on 1,8V (lower 0,2V)
fsb 455...
doing prime,seems ok...


----------



## sintricate

testing...

Is there a mathematical relationship between vcore and term?

*edit: failed blend...







*


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
testing...

Is there a mathematical relationship between vcore and term?

Generally speaking For 445 FSB Term should be about .02/.03v lower than V-core. As FSB increases the ratio widens a bit to maybe .04/.05 v lower than V-core. This holds true in the majority of cases ,but there are always exceptions. Some chips don't respond well with the Term snugged up close to the V-core ,but most do. Testing will let you know

edit: I see your edit--try setting CPU Ref to .80 and MCH ref to .80 with the Term @ 1.20- then leave term @ 1.20 since it failed higher


----------



## dcesarec

enjoy...http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/8349/testgk.png
should i do blend?memory works on stock...

EDIT:i tried 10 more on fsb and then it blocked,so i put it on 460-bsod,and on 455 it turned off (it was stabile on prime before) and now its on 450Mhz...
I read somewhere that FSB over 450 needs more voltage (MCH)...is it true?


----------



## sintricate

Weird, I just did what you said and ran the test. It eventually failed but my temps were 10C lower than before lol.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Weird, I just did what you said and ran the test. It eventually failed but my temps were 10C lower than before lol.


Bear with me. Now that you have improved by playing with the refs ,you might want to try.83 CPU ref and .80MCH ref --also I would not give up just yet on the Term. You might try bumping Term one notch at a time and if improvement keep going. 
If you don't already know -anytime you change Ref settings have the Term set at 1.20 for the change --then set term where you need it. The Refs will scale with the Term as you increase the Term


----------



## spdracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yes, the board has a lot of drop. Use LLC if it's too much for you. Go by what CPU-Z say's for volt's.

Can you tell me what LLC is?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spdracer*


Can you tell me what LLC is?


Load Line Calibration pg 46 UD3P handbook--adjusts V-droop,keeping theCPU voltage more constant under light and heavyCPU load...I enable it for overclocking


----------



## sintricate

I upped the vcore to 1.37 in the bios and i'e been running prime for over 30min... why does this processor need so much vcore?!









When trying not to go past the intel limit, which vcore do we go by? BIOS or CPUZ/Windows?


----------



## spdracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Load Line Calibration pg 46 UD3P handbook--adjusts V-droop,keeping theCPU voltage more constant under light and heavyCPU load...I enable it for overclocking

Yeah,I've tried that off and on,still get a substantial dip.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
I upped the vcore to 1.37 in the bios and i'e been running prime for over 30min... why does this processor need so much vcore?!









When trying not to go past the intel limit, which vcore do we go by? BIOS or CPUZ/Windows?

CPUZ and the limit is not 1.3625 it is 1.450.

Ya yours is using a lot of V for 4.0--that is why I was trying to get a better relationship between V-core and Term ,so you could run with less voltage


----------



## dcesarec

SO...lets go...i tried to put FSb 460,and it wont boot...then,i tried to raise vcore,nothing...
then CPU termination,then MCH core...nothing...
then underclocked my RAM and more voltage to processor...you guess?lol
then i put the processor on stock voltage (vcore and term.) and gave more voltage on MCH (2 steps) because its logical for me to leave the processor on stock because it was working on stock last time @4050Mhz and i gave him 2 steps of voltage and nothing...I think its not the processor...i think its the NB (mch)...
Well i did the mistake (im not shure,i think i accidentaly put memory on 6-6-6-6) when i gave last shot and maybe it didnt boot because of that...

What do you think?what should I do next?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcesarec*


SO...lets go...i tried to put FSb 460,and it wont boot...then,i tried to raise vcore,nothing...
then CPU termination,then MCH core...nothing...
then underclocked my RAM and more voltage to processor...you guess?lol
then i put the processor on stock voltage (vcore and term.) and gave more voltage on MCH (2 steps) because its logical for me to leave the processor on stock because it was working on stock last time @4050Mhz and i gave him 2 steps of voltage and nothing...I think its not the processor...i think its the NB (mch)...
Well i did the mistake (im not shure,i think i accidentaly put memory on 6-6-6-6) when i gave last shot and maybe it didnt boot because of that...

What do you think?what should I do next?


You are trying one step at a time right? And writing everything down?
Give your PLL a bunp to 1.57
At 460 you should need about 1.28 vcore, 1.26 cpu term, and about 1.26 MCH.


----------



## dcesarec

yes...one step at time...writing...
I read that cpu pll-helps to boot into OS,higher bus-higher cpu pll...true?
are you shure that cpu wont boot on stock voltage?

edit:works on 4,15...
it looks RAM was fu***** me...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcesarec*


yes...one step at time...writing...
I read that cpu pll-helps to boot into OS,higher bus-higher cpu pll...true?
are you shure that cpu wont boot on stock voltage?

edit:works on 4,15...
it looks RAM was fu***** me...


Yes PLL helps to boot into OS, I use 1.57 and is plenty for me.
Higher FSB = higher voltages, it may or may not boot, just got to try.

I am not familiar with that RAM, but it could case you problems.


----------



## dcesarec

ram was the cheapest thing....2Gb,1066Mhz,6-6-6-18,goes to 2,1V
its not so bad,but it could be better...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcesarec*


ram was the cheapest thing....2Gb,1066Mhz,6-6-6-18,goes to 2,1V
its not so bad,but it could be better...


Might want to invest in some better stuff after a while, like some G.Skills.
Can you give a link to your cooler? I have never seen that one.


----------



## dcesarec

here you go:http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...articleID=2419
now @ 4230Mhz stabile,load-48Â°C


----------



## GOTFrog

Well I just dropped my mobo and ram of @ UPS for the RMA, for some reason both ram and mobo were giving issues, tested the ram in 2 system and the mobo with 2 sets of ram. I want my comp back. this netbook is extremely boring and slow.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcesarec*


here you go:http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...articleID=2419
now @ 4230Mhz stabile,load-48Â°C


Looks like a decent cooler.
Not stable, stable so far








And great load temps.

@frog, got to your closest PC store and use theirs. I just hope the RMA's go fast for ya.


----------



## dcesarec

well,now at 4320 i can boot,but orthos is not happy...
keeps failin CPU test


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcesarec* 
well,now at 4320 i can boot,but orthos is not happy...
keeps failin CPU test

Post your vcore, term, and MCH for 4.32 GHz.


----------



## Dilyn

CM 212+ isn't my idea of an amazing cooler to be pushing a CPU super far, but you apparently seem to be doing quite well


----------



## dcesarec

vcore is 1,29375
cpu term 1,280
mch 1,26


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcesarec* 
vcore is 1,29375
cpu term 1,280
mch 1,26

Looks good, keep testing and watching temps


----------



## dcesarec

even if orthos fails?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcesarec* 
even if orthos fails?

No if it fails, give a bump somewhere..............probably vco.......oh you will figure it out


----------



## dcesarec

ok,cos i raised v core @ 1,3
cpu term @ 1,3
and mch @ 1,28
and orthos fails









im going to sleep now...its 3 in the morning here...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Got my Megahalem in i can really stress test over 1.30 vcore now this thing owns 3800mhz 1.41 primeing top temp is 63c rest are 60c or below and im using old as5 i might switch to the paste that comes with the heatsink. What i like most is i can remove this and redo paste or change cpus without having to take my board out of my case.


----------



## GOTFrog

I already miss my mobo, I was off today and yesterday and was going to OC sky high. What a waste of a weekend. Yes Wednesday an Thursdays are my week end.


----------



## Metal425

Got to 3.6ghz easy with my Q6600, idle's @ 32C, loads around 51-55C.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
I already miss my mobo, I was off today and yesterday and was going to OC sky high. What a waste of a weekend. Yes Wednesday an Thursdays are my week end.

That sucks yea im gonna try pushing my quad see how how it will go might take my 8800gt out so im not limited by it with the problem i have. Im shooting for 4ghz atleast would be a 1600mhz overclock if i can get it stable.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metal425*


Got to 3.6ghz easy with my Q6600, idle's @ 32C, loads around 51-55C.


Keep going!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Should i be worried about whistling cap on motherboard or psu only does it when im pushing the cpu hard can hear it over my fans.


----------



## BullShinto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Fill out the MIT and we will take a look at what you got.

CPU =Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = A3
Ram = Corsair- 4GB DDR2/PC 6400 XMS2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 2.833 (333*8.5)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Disabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 333
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: NA
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: Auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 (Auto)
tRCD ................................: 5 (Auto)
tRP..................................: 5 (Auto)
tRAS.................................: 18 (Auto)

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 42
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 7 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 7 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.3000V (Auto)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200v (Auto)
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500V (Auto)
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.760V (Auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.760V
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.900V
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500V
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.800V (Auto)
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.900V (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900V (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900V (Auto)


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BullShinto* 
CPU =Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = A3
Ram = Corsair- 4GB DDR2/PC 6400 XMS2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 2.833 (333*8.5)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Disabled--enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 333-----400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto----100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo----Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: NA
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto--whatever latch and multi that keeps RAM underclocked
System Memory Multiplier ............: Auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 (Auto)--these to manu specs
tRCD ................................: 5 (Auto)
tRP..................................: 5 (Auto)
tRAS.................................: 18 (Auto)

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 42
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 7 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 7 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled---enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.3000V (Auto)try 1.34 if vid is 1.30
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200v (Auto)---1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500V (Auto)---1.50
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.760V (Auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100V----1.24/1.26
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.760V
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.900V
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500V
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.800V (Auto)---manu specs for your RAM
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.900V (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900V (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900V (Auto)

..


----------



## Bal3Wolf

This is about to drive me crazy i took a video card out and now im still getting the black screen crap i thk i could get 4ghz stable to if the dang thing would last long enugh to see. Im running 450x9 my new heatsink seems to be controling the heat great when i can run prime.


----------



## marsey99

loads of wiggle room there metal







see how far you can get with 1.4vcore


----------



## dcesarec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcesarec* 
ok,cos i raised v core @ 1,3
cpu term @ 1,3
and mch @ 1,28
and orthos fails









im going to sleep now...its 3 in the morning here...

here is my bump


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


This is about to drive me crazy i took a video card out and now im still getting the black screen crap i thk i could get 4ghz stable to if the dang thing would last long enugh to see. Im running 450x9 my new heatsink seems to be controling the heat great when i can run prime.


Man, don't blow a capacitor. This might sound crazy, but have you tried a jump past 4 to say 4.1 or 4.2 see what happens, you might be in a hole.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcesarec*


here is my bump










Try vcore, or term but mostly vcore.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol i killed my raid last night so i had to redo it and reload windows 7 havet tried overclocking past 3600 today but plus side i only hit 62c on linx and 51c on prime95. But i thk i cant get better temps still might remount the heatsink i love how i dont have to take my board out now to change it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Lol i killed my raid last night so i had to redo it and reload windows 7 havet tried overclocking past 3600 today but plus side i only hit 62c on linx and 51c on prime95. But i thk i cant get better temps still might remount the heatsink i love how i dont have to take my board out now to change it.


Yeah, I just ordered a backplate for mine, just got to cut some holes in the MOBO tray and I will be all set too.


----------



## 3volvedcombat

^^^ 3 video cards. I have sli disabled ATM because im Folding right now, but I got sli working just fine, never go below 40fps in crysis on any Ultra high config and AA.

But i got 3 video cards, 4 Ghz quad, RAID 0 going on, in the future 4 sticks of ram, and like 2-4 other drives connected. And this motherboard still runs perferct and if needed i can run 500FSB 24/7. at 4.25Ghz and i bet itll be stable.

This motherboard rox my sox!


----------



## Psyoptic

Oh. My. God.

Just got this board a few days ago and installed it last night. It's one of the most gorgeous (and stable) motherboards I've ever seen! The MCH heatsink is MASSIVE compared to what I used to have on my G31 mATX board. The ridiculous amount of BIOS options made me nearly wet myself. Can't wait to see what this board can do with my Q9650. I may even get some Mushkin Redline memory to see how far this board can really go.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psyoptic* 
Oh. My. God.

Just got this board a few days ago and installed it last night. It's one of the most gorgeous (and stable) motherboards I've ever seen! The MCH heatsink is MASSIVE compared to what I used to have on my G31 mATX board. The ridiculous amount of BIOS options made me nearly wet myself. Can't wait to see what this board can do with my Q9650. I may even get some Mushkin Redline memory to see how far this board can really go.

Before you go grabbing the Redlines, see if someone else has used them on this board. I don't recall anyone using them on it, so they might not work so well, but they may. Just a thought before you spend.


----------



## dcesarec

well,im thinking about selling my memory and buying a new one...i know its not the thread,but NoGuru can you give me advice...or some link to a thread somewhere...

on topic:
now testing @ 4230
vcore 1,264 (in cpu-z)
cpu term. 1,28
cpu pll 1,57
fsb 470
mch 1,26
edit:max temp on 100% load is 50Â°C

and question,i read that max value for vcore is like 1,45...true?
and this value is for bios or in win with vdrop?

edit2:
I dont know what to think...i raised vcore in 3 steps...cpu term,pll-one step...
the only thing i got is longer test in prime95 after 3rd raise of vcore...
Im raising vcore but cpu-z reads it like 1,264 last 2 steps (in bios it is 1,3)
im going to run memtest...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcesarec* 
well,im thinking about selling my memory and buying a new one...i know its not the thread,but NoGuru can you give me advice...or some link to a thread somewhere...

on topic:
now testing @ 4230
vcore 1,264 (in cpu-z)
cpu term. 1,28
cpu pll 1,57
fsb 470
mch 1,26
edit:max temp on 100% load is 50Â°C

and question,i read that max value for vcore is like 1,45...true?
and this value is for bios or in win with vdrop?

edit2:
I dont know what to think...i raised vcore in 3 steps...cpu term,pll-one step...
the only thing i got is longer test in prime95 after 3rd raise of vcore...
Im raising vcore but cpu-z reads it like 1,264 last 2 steps (in bios it is 1,3)
im going to run memtest...

Any of these seem to run best in this board http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...e=&srchInDesc=
I have the light blue set.
1.45 is max vcore buy Intel's specs.
Keep trying your differnt combination's, you will find the one that works.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ok im about to give up iv tried just 3 hardrives just the ones in raid no dvdrw or the other 2 drives. 1 video card upped every setting i could thk of and i still just get a black screen when i prime at 4ghz 450x9 or 455x9 which those settings are perfectly stable when running x8 so its not the fsb. Iv tried just about everything people have told me to try im out of ideas lol.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Any of these seem to run best in this board http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...e=&srchInDesc=
I have the light blue set.
1.45 is max vcore buy Intel's specs.
Keep trying your differnt combination's, you will find the one that works.


I've been told numerous times lately that 1.45 is the max vcore so where did 1.36X come from? That's what I was told soon after I bought this thing last year.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

early on people had chips dieing when they used over 1.36 vcore i thk its in the data sheet somewhere maybe cputerm is 1.36.


----------



## Psyoptic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Before you go grabbing the Redlines, see if someone else has used them on this board. I don't recall anyone using them on it, so they might not work so well, but they may. Just a thought before you spend.


Thanks, I will. They seem to be recommended by a lot of people here. I hope they work without issues.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well im making some progress i cant seem to get 4000 to be stable at all but 3850 looks good so far i know it haset ran prime to long but its still going strong no black screens and temps are under control.


----------



## BullShinto

Thanks Dennyb I'll Try it and see what comes. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


I've been told numerous times lately that 1.45 is the max vcore so where did 1.36X come from? That's what I was told soon after I bought this thing last year.


1.36 is the max VID Intel will send the chips out at, so you could get a VID of 1.36 but not 1.37


----------



## dcesarec

@ bal3wolf are you overclocking from win with easy tune?
if you do so,dont anymore...
What overclockers do from win are just final things and tuning their already stable overclock...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcesarec*


@ bal3wolf are you overclocking from win with easy tune?
if you do so,dont anymore...
What overclockers do from win are just final things and tuning their already stable overclock...


No, he is just using it to show us his volt's. Most of us do this because it is easier then typing them all in.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

no im not using easytune just using it to show the voltages.


----------



## dcesarec

oh nice...sry...
@NoGuru
well,I asked you before about max vcore and you sad its 1,45...
Is this maximum in bios,or in windows when we see vdrop?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcesarec*


oh nice...sry...
@NoGuru
well,I asked you before about max vcore and you sadit 1,45...
Is this maximum in bios,or in windows when we see vdrop?


This would be in Windows after the drop/droop. But as long as you are stable and temps are good you can go beyond.


----------



## dcesarec

yeah,but above 1,5 is really not worth the risk...
How much did you pay for your mobo and cpu...?
here in croatia I paid:
mobo- around $200
cpu- around $210


----------



## Bal3Wolf

hmm when i stress with linx i hear a whistle coming from motherboard i thk then it just powers off. Lol i installed the energy app for fun of it and noticed it tells you how much your cpu is using over 224 watts for me. 210 when i use small fft with prime95 and funny thing i hear no whistles now i wonder if this seasonic cant keep up with the load but i recall having these same problems with my old psu when i used 1.4 vcore.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcesarec* 
yeah,but above 1,5 is really not worth the risk...
How much did you pay for your mobo and cpu...?
here in croatia I paid:
mobo- around $200
cpu- around $210

I paid $130 for MOBO and $130 for CPU US dollars.

It's all about perspective. If you are good at overclocking and can get stable with 1.50 volt's it's your risk.
Most people who put that much vcore only do this to do Benchmarks.
If you check my sig you will see I hit 4.93 GHz with 1.44 volt's in Windows but I had much more volt's in BIOS for that, and only did that for a validation.


----------



## dcesarec

can you describe the beep?is it beep from mobo?


----------



## NoGuru

I would think your PSU can handle it, but they can wimp out under stress.
Try and pinpoint the capacitor.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

not a beep its like a whistle kinda but just the air like a snake sorta when it makes its sounds its a cap i thk but not sure if its in the psu or motherboard leaning towards the motherboard cause when both my 8800gt and 5870 are maxed the psu makes no sounds.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I would think your PSU can handle it, but they can wimp out under stress.
Try and pinpoint the capacitor.

Lol thts gonna be fun with all these 120mm fans and the 200mm its not doing it running prime95 so im gonna load up furmark and see if ithat will cause it to make any noise that should take the psu out as the culprint.


----------



## dcesarec

30 min prime 95 @4230MHz...
Finally...
vcore 1,28

now going to raise FSB,and will be editing this post if it goes well...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcesarec* 
30 min prime 95 @4230MHz...
Finally...
vcore 1,28

now going to raise FSB,and will be editing this post if it goes well...

Good luck!
Going to have some Gunnius







have a good night all.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ok i narrowed the sound down it is coming from around the cpu area cant pinpoint it cause of the heatsink being in the way and now i see if i use over 1.30 vcore it makes that sound then not long after it black screens im pretty sure the motherboard is having issues probly would pass rma tests tho sence it works at stock and its making the sound at 1.30 vcore now even but not freezing up its still working. Also im noticing running 1.4 vcore if it dont bsod or black screen it will just power off its either cpu or motherboard im not sure if a cpu can make sounds lol.


----------



## GOTFrog

Can some one bring me a board and some ram, so I can play with it while mine is on it's way to gigabyte.

You guys are doing great on those clocks. Can't wait to see is dcesarec will give noguru a run for his money. Come on DC you can get it to 5 easy, I'm sure. Thx for giving me something to read will I can't do anything good. Prolly going to go grab some supplies to lap my TRUE tomorrow to pass time.

Bal3 this sucks if your mobo is having issues like that. sounds like a capacitor going better RMA it before it goes. Maybe build your rig outside of your case to and put your PSU as far as you can to see if it really comes from you mobo and that way you can put your ear closer to the board, and try not to get your air stuck in your fan.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Oh i know its coming from the cpu area i traced it down to that but i took my heatsink off and i don't see any cap thats leaking or anything only does it when running linx not when i run prime95 so im just gonna use prime95 to stress test. I figure i should be fine nothing else will ever push it to the level linx does if it passes prime95 for 24hrs it should work good. I don't think gigabyte would rma it sence it has to be overclocked to make the sound and only linx causes it.


----------



## marsey99

they are nice temps for 1.4vcore bal3wolf.

sucks to hear about your mystry noise tho


----------



## dcesarec

I ve gotta problem...
I can boot @ 4,5Ghz with low vcore (1,34 in win or lower) but I just cant make it stabile...
I raised almost everything including vcore to 1,392...
Prime95 fails blend...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcesarec*


I ve gotta problem...
I can boot @ 4,5Ghz with low vcore (1,34 in win or lower) but I just cant make it stabile...
I raised almost everything including vcore to 1,392...
Prime95 fails blend...


You could be at the limits of your chip try backing it down 100mhz or so and see if thats stable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


they are nice temps for 1.4vcore bal3wolf.

sucks to hear about your mystry noise tho










5hrs into prime 95 right now so far stable i just cant run linx or ibt cause of that noise but no other program makes it do it just ibt or linx.


----------



## dcesarec

Well I just lower it on 4,41GHz and vcore to 1,34V and prime goes well and I dont think its a limit,but thats only me...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=937919


----------



## Bal3Wolf

well my prime failed at 7 hrs 30mins just 1 core


----------



## dcesarec

try to play games or something,and if it works I think you shouldnt worry about it...
And yeah,if it fails it fails 1 core for me too...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

1 bump of vcore should fix it tho if it lasted 7hrs for me atleast.


----------



## dcesarec

well,vhen i raise vcore i have to raise 3 bumps to get higher voltage in win...is it same 4 u?


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcesarec*


well,vhen i raise vcore i have to raise 3 bumps to get higher voltage in win...is it same 4 u?


it varies from board to board my UD3P was pretty bad but LLC fixes that problem


----------



## dcesarec

i ve got llc enabled...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I just figured out something wierd when i run prime95 32bit it does not make any noise but if i run 64bit i hear that whistle cpus cant make any noises right.


----------



## dcesarec

cpu cant...


----------



## marsey99

dcesarec i would bet that some more vcore will get you solid at 4.5ghz, wether you want to risk more voltage is up to you, its your chip, (fyi i went to 1.45 in bios for the link in my sig







)

bal3 im at a loss as to what it is tbh m8, unless its a cap squelling under load theres not much else i can think of that it could be.
what type of paste did you use?

edit uuooo 1999 <<<


----------



## Zippit

This thread has over 9000 post... OVER 9000!!!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
dcesarec i would bet that some more vcore will get you solid at 4.5ghz, wether you want to risk more voltage is up to you, its your chip, (fyi i went to 1.45 in bios for the link in my sig







)

bal3 im at a loss as to what it is tbh m8, unless its a cap squelling under load theres not much else i can think of that it could be.
what type of paste did you use?

edit uuooo 1999 <<<

The paste that came with the mega it seems to be pretty decent im not hitting over 70c on any program i stress with usualy under 60c. Yea i figured its a cap but kinda wierd that it does it on prime 64bit but not 32bit the load should be close to the same the temps are. And same thing with linx i ran 2 of them on 32bit mode and i get no noise its only when i run stuff demanding in 64bit mode now that seems wierd my temps are just as hot in 32bit with 2 linx running as 1 in 64bit.


----------



## marsey99

its the thread about the best range of 775 mobos which is the hangout of the nicest people on Overclock.net, of course it has lots of posts









its mad you should say that about 64 bit as i have been seeing more and more people saying things about how they just switched from 32 to 64 and now their oc needs more volts? i never noticed tbh but its ages since i ran 32bit, could this be a reason or is it some placebo









i dont know about the paste that come with them but it seems to be doing well. i just wondered as you are getting good temps and i forgot to ask last time


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea i tried my old as5 i had to use a screwdriver just to get enugh out of the tube and it had far worse temps i hit 80c. Hmm at 2400 it started to do it but when i went to touch the cpu fan to hear it better it moved the heatsink a little and it stoped. I sent gigabyte a email seeing what they would tell me to try.


----------



## NoGuru

Two hours sleep...........I'm so sleepy.


----------



## Dilyn

The setting in the BIOS for hpet... Has 32 bit and 64 bit.. What should that be set to for me


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcesarec*


I ve gotta problem...
I can boot @ 4,5Ghz with low vcore (1,34 in win or lower) but I just cant make it stabile...
I raised almost everything including vcore to 1,392...
Prime95 fails blend...


I would not call this a problem, most people never hit 4.5 GHz.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Can't wait to see is dcesarec will give noguru a run for his money.


 lol too funny,that will never happen, I am too competitive. This is why dennyb does not want me to go quad 20 Best OCN overclockers
But yes he is doing great.


----------



## dcesarec

well,i think i will find it stable @4,5... for validation i can go like 4,8Ghz i would say...maybe more...but my school begins in 2 days and i dont have time...maybe for 2 weeks

whats max vcore for 24/7?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcesarec* 
well,i think i will find it stable @4,5... for validation i can go like 4,8Ghz i would say...maybe more...but my school begins in 2 days and i dont have time...maybe for 2 weeks

whats max vcore for 24/7?

Max Intel specs for 45nm dual is 1.45 vlot's.
Max volt's for 24/7 is up to you


----------



## JeevusCompact

Been reading this guide for a bit, great info here, without it I would have not been able to accomplish my overclocks.

Just received my board yesterday, Here are some results.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


Been reading this guide for a bit, great info here, without it I would have not been able to accomplish my overclocks.

Just received my board yesterday, Here are some results.


You should be able to push that pd all way to 4300-4500mhz i ran 2 of them at 4400mhz 24/7 they do get hot tho so need good cooling.


----------



## JeevusCompact

with multi @ 12? or 17?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

17 i thk i didnt change the muti.


----------



## JeevusCompact

I am able to boot at a higher FSB & higher dram frequency with a multi of x12 rather than x17 on this board, as of right now if I jumped the multi from 12 to 17, my corespeed will jump up to 4.8xx ghz being unstable to boot. Mem freq is at 568.1 with 1136 FSB all @3.4GHz.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea when i had my pd i had slow ram so i used the higher muti instead of high fsb.

And now im stable at 3760mhz 1.38 vcore i still get that sound from around the cpu but no longer crashing unless i go any higher i seem to be at the limits of somthing.


----------



## MADMAX22

Hey Zippit thanks for the templet. I used that in combo with my own and am now running 4.3ghz stable or close on my 9550


----------



## marsey99

jeevus does the bios limit you to 1.4vcore too or is that just normal p4?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
jeevus does the bios limit you to 1.4vcore too or is that just normal p4?

There was a limit on the volt's I could give the P4 651 I put inn here.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


jeevus does the bios limit you to 1.4vcore too or is that just normal p4?


I was wondering why the bios was limited to vc at 1.4, The older board I had could go up to 1.9V I believe, no this processor is not limited to 1.4v.

What is the best bios version for the rev. 1.6 ep45-ud3p?


----------



## stixx2002

Hi guys - what memory have you guys had success with in overclocking? THe Patriot memory I have doesnt seem to do very well and I think its the weak link in my overclocking chain.

Actually, never mind - I can simply look at your sigs!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

my ocz flex will go up to 1200mhz its not usualy very cheap theirs better memory out now to reapers i think.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well its made it 8hrs so far running 3760 with 1.38 vcore running prime95 64bit i had some ideas tho so im gonna stop it and take the pc apart again.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


I was wondering why the bios was limited to vc at 1.4, The older board I had could go up to 1.9V I believe, no this processor is not limited to 1.4v.

What is the best bios version for the rev. 1.6 ep45-ud3p?



i dont think anybody has posted about any major issues with any revision for the 1.6 m8

yea i think the gb bios engineers are having a laugh, i droped a p4 631 in mine for some 90nm fun and i was so p d off to find i could only give it 1.4v its a 1.375 vid ff s so it maxxed out at 3.9ghz









drop my 45nm chip back and in, yea, here you go, give it 2.0v and fry it in seconds m8, no mr older cpu you can handle loads of vcore but we dont want you to have any.

wayne kerrs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stixx2002*


Hi guys - what memory have you guys had success with in overclocking? THe Patriot memory I have doesnt seem to do very well and I think its the weak link in my overclocking chain.

Actually, never mind - I can simply look at your sigs!










gskill seem to do best m8 some corsiars and ocz seem to have issues.

gskill 10066 pi's or ripjaws but as yet i aint seen anybody with ripjaws in one but i think they will be great too.

@bal3

thats nice that man, your trfc is so low too









did your cores have that gap with your old cooler? if not i would refit it, maybe turn it round 180 deg see if that helps any.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

iv refitted it about 20times always same big gap funny i can run prime95 fine but linx makes my pc black screen, bsod or just power off.


----------



## JeevusCompact

ok, so I am starting fresh, MIT below, with bios set exactly how mit form is filled out, if I change the dram voltage from 1.8 to 2.0 or 2.1, the board goes into a 3 time cycle boot, what needs to be set correctly to have memory run at 2.0-2.1?

Thanks.

@Marsey

that is not good, 1.4 limit.


----------



## NoGuru

CPU =PD945
Motherboard = ep45-ud3p 
BIOS Version = FB
Ram = G Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPQ

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 17
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.40 (200x17)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 200
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 200
System Memory Multiplier ............: 4.00C
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: 28...................Way to low........Try 55
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2T

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.350
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: Auto.......................1.22
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: Auto.................................1.26
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: Auto...................Manu specs
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## JeevusCompact

Thats cool, Thanx.
tRFC was the main culprit, cpu term to 1.22, mch to 1.26 & tRFC 55 made it work, so I tried booting with tRFC 50 n it booted just fine, should I leave tRFC at 50? then from here will start to oc. my old oc setting were stable but i wanna to get the best oc with tighter ram timings.


----------



## GOTFrog

I miss my board so much, hurry it up Gigabytes


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I miss my board so much, hurry it up Gigabytes


don't feel bad i might have to rma mine when i run linx it makes some sounds and will just power off but its fine with prime95 and other programs.

What do you guys recommend for trfc someone said 54 was to low so how high do you need to run it ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


don't feel bad i might have to rma mine when i run linx it makes some sounds and will just power off but its fine with prime95 and other programs.

What do you guys recommend for trfc someone said 54 was to low so how high do you need to run it ?


Just depends on your ram, it usually falls between 45-60


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i raised it to 60 but its probly fine at 54 its auto set to 54 on 2 differt motherboards will see how things work.


----------



## JeevusCompact

I am not able to boot at cpu host freq 240 but if I change 240 to 239 which will change cpu freq to 2.86(239x12) & Mem freq to 956 then I am bootable stable.

Trying to get it to boot cpu host freq @240MHz 
any suggestions for on changing any settings?
Mit form below.
Thanks.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
I am not able to boot at cpu host freq 240 but if I change 240 to 239 which will change cpu freq to 2.86(239x12) & Mem freq to 956 then I am bootable stable.

Trying to get it to boot cpu host freq @240MHz
any suggestions for on changing any settings?
Mit form below.
Thanks.

Start adding CPU term.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I got a mail back from gigabyte they told me to rma my board but i dont really wanna be without a pc for weeks.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
I got a mail back from gigabyte they told me to rma my board but i dont really wanna be without a pc for weeks.

See it frog will let you borrow his Laptop


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
See it frog will let you borrow his Laptop









I got a laptop lol just i use my pc as a media server for my xbox i guess i could install my old abit board and reload windows 7 on a old ide drive.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Start adding CPU term.


went all the way through and up to 1.380 cpu term, there was no success.

also tried 241 to 250 see if it was a hole but as the same above no success.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


went all the way through and up to 1.380 cpu term, there was no success.

also tried 241 to 250 see if it was a hole but as the same above no success.


Try increasing MCH.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Try increasing MCH.



you beat me to it. argh


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


you beat me to it. argh


It's not me, it's my foot rest.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Try increasing MCH.


tried cpu term at 1.380v mixed with MCH @ 1.400v still no success.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

hey gotfrog how long have you been waiting on rma from gigabyte ?


----------



## GOTFrog

I sent it Thursday evening so it's not even @ gigabyte yet, I'm just being my impatient self


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ah way you been talking they have had it for weeks lol im really debating sending mine back to see if they find anything wrong with it. Or it could be my cpu gonna try my e6600 in here and see if a friend will bring his extra q6600 down to see if it does same thing.


----------



## GOTFrog

I'm just really impatient. It kinda scrapped my weekend since I was planning on finding the limits of OC existence with it


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i feel that after i got my mega i wanted to find my limits i just found i get a wierd sound from the cpu socket and really unstable using over 1.3 vcore. I figured out what i can do tho so im not without a pc ima put my working dfi p35 in my pc and my abit in my other computer that has no raid support.


----------



## JeevusCompact

tRCD have been holding me from hitting 240, ram timings set at 5-6-5-15 tFRC-55

after setting above timings I was able to exceed 240 and past.

would anyone know of why this would be?


----------



## GOTFrog

Good to know you got it working. can tell you why tho since I suck @ mem clocking


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ok im clueless now i put in my dfi bloodiron and guess what it makes the same noise coming from cpu socket it has to be the cpu making the sounds.


----------



## marsey99

does sound like its the cpu??? thats a mad one that, have you spoke to the supplier or intel about it?

most people i have seen running the ram speeds you are (1100+) have their trfc above 60 so yours stable in the 50s is very good imo, might mean there is more head room for ocing them.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


does sound like its the cpu??? thats a mad one that, have you spoke to the supplier or intel about it?

most people i have seen running the ram speeds you are (1100+) have their trfc above 60 so yours stable in the 50s is very good imo, might mean there is more head room for ocing them.



Well i tested my dfi bloodiron and gigabyte both had the same sounds so then i pulled out my e6600 and it made the sound to so right now i don't know what is wrong. My ram is rated for 1150 from factory and will do 1200 pretty easy thats about as far as i tried to push them.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Well i tested my dfi bloodiron and gigabyte both had the same sounds so then i pulled out my e6600 and it made the sound to so right now i don't know what is wrong. My ram is rated for 1150 from factory and will do 1200 pretty easy thats about as far as i tried to push them.


It's go to be something else if you still hear the sound.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

im getting down to only thing left is powersupply and harddrives iv double tested everything else and i tried just running my raid drives and it did it. Im sure its coming from around cpu area tho.


----------



## marsey99

could it be the gas in the heatpipes of the mega?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

hmm i hadet thought of that but its not really limited to temps its usualy when i run linx or prime95 64bit.  And it don't explain the bsod, power offs and black screens im getting when prime95 32bit passes.


----------



## MADMAX22

I know it sounds kind of funny but did you try getting a small diameter wood dowel or roll up a piece of paper, hold this to your ear and press it against or close to the areas around your cpu socket. Lots of times you can find the exact component this way.

Ive had this same thing with caps or diodes or whatever, primarily on dfi/abit/gigabyte boards. However in my case it never caused any issues. It was just annoying.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i didnt do that but i had my entire motherboard setup on my desk and had my ear right next to it lol. With it happening on 2 motherboards im confused lol.


----------



## MADMAX22

Doesnt seem that abnormal. I had it happen on my dfi p35 board with my q6600. When I moved it to my quadgt it would do it a little also and then later on with my ip35 pro. Only did it with prime small ffts (didnt use linpack then) and only with quads with high voltage draw.

I think thats the main thing is the high voltage draw on the mobo. Its the same reason that some video cards will do this while stress testing after youve done a voltage mod.


----------



## hammer24p

i have random restarts,it's at a idle, can prime for 10-12hrs,linx50 pass,9550,ep45-ud3p,corsair cm2x1024-6400c5dhx,triedOCZ Reaper HPC 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066,anything over 439with the reapers ,restart athere 1hour.antec Quattro 850
850W Continuous Power,2satahd,1320hd,satadvd.pll-1.50,cpu ter-1.24,vcore1.325,mch1.22,refs or7.60 at 1.20cpu ter.i have read all this thread,i check it every day for the last year.i had the same thing with p5e asus,the only part i useing from that is the hard drives and power supply,biof10f tried 8-f10j,thanks


----------



## DaClownie

I'm willing to help you, hammer... but I'm not willing to read that.

Can you please fill out http://www.overclock.net/specs.php with your system's specs and then ask your question? Thats some tough reading for those looking to assist you.


----------



## hammer24p

sorry about that,i just filled out my specs.i will do mit tep and post.thanks


----------



## hammer24p

CPU =
Motherboard =
BIOS Version =
Ram =

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:5
CPU Frequency ..............................:439

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................:
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: s
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: d
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:a
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2d
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:e

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:5
tRCD .............................................:5
tRP............................................... ..:5
tRAS.............................................. :18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:
tWTR..........................................:
tWR............................................:
tRFC...........................................:
tRTP...........................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:9
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPUllc-e
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................:1.2500
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............:1.24
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......:1.50
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........:7.60

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........:1.22
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............:7.60
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............:a
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............:1.50
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........:1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............:208
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............:a
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:a
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:a


----------



## hammer24p

my vcoreis1.3250,sorry about that


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hammer24p*


CPU =
Motherboard = 
BIOS Version = 
Ram =

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:5
CPU Frequency ..............................:439

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: s
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: d
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:a
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2d
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:e

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:5 
tRCD .............................................:5
tRP............................................... ..:5
tRAS.............................................. :18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:
tWTR..........................................:
tWR............................................:
tRFC...........................................:
tRTP...........................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:9
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPUllc-e
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ :1.2500-if this is 1.325--then
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............:1.24--this should be 1.300
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......:1.50
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........:7.60

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........:1.22--maybe 1.24 or 1.26
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............:7.60
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............:a
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............:1.50
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........:1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............:208
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............:a
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:a
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:a


..


----------



## hammer24p

thanks dennyb,i will try that i try the keeping vtt.04-.02 from the vcore.beging to thank the power supply is bad,had the same thang on my p5e.thanks


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Doesnt seem that abnormal. I had it happen on my dfi p35 board with my q6600. When I moved it to my quadgt it would do it a little also and then later on with my ip35 pro. Only did it with prime small ffts (didnt use linpack then) and only with quads with high voltage draw.

I think thats the main thing is the high voltage draw on the mobo. Its the same reason that some video cards will do this while stress testing after youve done a voltage mod.


I understand if i was using a ton of vcore but at 1.30 it does it but after allt he messing around i noticed at 1.25 it does not as of now im just gonna ignore it and stick to testing with prime95 32bit till maybe i upgrade my cpu.


----------



## hammer24p

anything after 439 i will get a restart after 1hour i can prime blend for10 + hours linx 50.it's at a idle,been tring for a year now.maybe the limit439


----------



## DaClownie

Well, do prime95 with small ffts, that'll limit it to CPU as the reason for the crash. Also, try changing your RAM timings, something a bit looser than 5-5-5-15 and see if that works at building stability. Maybe your RAM needs a few more volts to run 800mhz RAM at 878 with that tight of timings.

Also, what sort of temperatures are you hitting during these stress tests? Maybe the large FFTs or blend are beating up your temps. Never know, every processor reacts differently


----------



## JeevusCompact

Do you guys install the gigabytes chipset drivers or let windows take care of it?

Have you guys noticed an increase on the video card gpu utilization at 10%-13% at idle after installing the gigabytes audio drivers?


----------



## hammer24p

prime55-60 linx 65 it may be may ram the cosair-6400 i can run 444,the reapers1066 run 439 no matter how loose i run them tried 5-6-6-24 -60. the reapers i tried 2.00b-2.40b 2.00d.i have 2 hard-drives sata 1ide hard drive and a sata dvd.i at lost. thanks for the help i been reading this tread for a year lot good people on here


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
Do you guys install the gigabytes chipset drivers or let windows take care of it?

Have you guys noticed an increase on the video card gpu utilization at 10%-13% at idle after installing the gigabytes audio drivers?

I didn't install a single driver from Gigabyte for the motherboard or the sound. I let windows do it on its own.

As far as the utilization, what application is telling you that? It may be some interference (I believe the onboard audio runs through the PCI-E bus)


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
I didn't install a single driver from Gigabyte for the motherboard or the sound. I let windows do it on its own.

As far as the utilization, what application is telling you that? It may be some interference (I believe the onboard audio runs through the PCI-E bus)

Everest. but I uninstalled the gigabyte realtek sound driver, utilization went back to normal 0% at idle.


----------



## heathmcabee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hammer24p*


i have random restarts,it's at a idle, can prime for 10-12hrs,linx50 pass,9550,ep45-ud3p,corsair cm2x1024-6400c5dhx,triedOCZ Reaper HPC 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066,anything over 439with the reapers ,restart athere 1hour.antec Quattro 850
850W Continuous Power,2satahd,1320hd,satadvd.pll-1.50,cpu ter-1.24,vcore1.325,mch1.22,refs or7.60 at 1.20cpu ter.i have read all this thread,i check it every day for the last year.i had the same thing with p5e asus,the only part i useing from that is the hard drives and power supply,biof10f tried 8-f10j,thanks


Trying bringing your v term up to 1.3, random restarts may imply your PSU is fluxuating also.


----------



## hammer24p

priming small fft 1h20 min so far tem 1.30,mch1.26.psu is the same one i had on my p5e did the same than.thing to find out if is the ram or psu.tried two diffident ram.what do you thank.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I tried another quad in my system same problem im leaning towards it being the psu im reinstalling windows on a friends pc while i do that i thk im gonna remove my 850 and put in the 680 and see what happens.


----------



## hammer24p

what would be a psu?i always use antec,would a 4rail or a2rail or a single be beater,my is a 4.


----------



## GOTFrog

depends on how much you want to put in.

Corsair are suppose to be some of the best
Antec are good too
Enarmax
Seasonic


----------



## hammer24p

GOTFrog do you have problems with the reapers i have the same one can't get them to run above 1054


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well i have now tested every possable thing 2 sets of ram, 3 cpus 2 q6600s 1 e6600, 3 video cards 1 5870 and 2 8800gt and 2 power supplys 1 seasonic 850 and a toughpower 680 and it still makes the sound and powers down sometimes.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Well i have now tested every possable thing 2 sets of ram, 3 cpus 2 q6600s 1 e6600, 3 video cards 1 5870 and 2 8800gt and 2 power supplys 1 seasonic 850 and a toughpower 680 and it still makes the sound and powers down sometimes.


So your saying you have it isolated to the sound card...









Just playing, man that sounds like a seriouse pain in the a. With a combo of it making noise and powering down which I have not really heard of before for one of these boards I guess you were the one that got unlucky with whatever is wrong with yours. Sounds like something that the gigabyte would have to test to find out actually what it is though.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Yea but with it happening on a gigabyte and a dfi i cant really say the gigabyte is even bad and needs to be sent in for rma. Iv gave up so far and just running lower clocks right now its happy doing that.


----------



## MADMAX22

Thats still a impressive oc for a Q6600.


----------



## GOTFrog

I just got someone who can get me free LN2, anyone knows if the UD3P has cold boot issues? I really want to beat MADMAX's OC.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Thats still a impressive oc for a Q6600.


Yea its wierd its stable in prime95 and running boinc just not linx or ibt have no clue could be the power in my room or somthing.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
I just got someone who can get me free LN2, anyone knows if the UD3P has cold boot issues? I really want to beat MADMAX's OC.

I haven't seen anyone use it for L2N yet. Give it a shot. There is always pots for sale on here.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I just got someone who can get me free LN2, anyone knows if the UD3P has cold boot issues? I really want to beat MADMAX's OC.


Go for it man, the ud3p has been in probably more ln2 and dice rigs then allmost any other mobo (pure speculation lol). I have never heard of it having a issue.

If you do get your results on hwbot for the ocn team. Good luck.


----------



## GOTFrog

will see what I can do with that. I feel like a kid on x-mas just thinking of doing that, bit afraid since its going to be my 1st time going extreme cooling, might give a go on my 631 to pop my extreme cooling cherry.


----------



## marsey99

lol windows update puts some old ass drivers on your system, you want to got to intel for the chipset drivers and the same for who ever makes you sound card graphics card raid card and any other chip you have on your pc that needs a driver.

windows update will get it working but that dont mean it will get the best out of it, for that you should get the latest from the people who make that chip.


----------



## NoGuru

Well I just took everything out off my case, did some cutting for cable management, cleaned everything, installed the crossbow on the back off the MOBO for my cooler, took the PSU apart to try and fix a fan, and put it back together.
Took about 3 hours, it was worth it, but I don't recommend taking the PSU apart.

Edit







ic of PSU


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


lol windows update puts some old ass drivers on your system, you want to got to intel for the chipset drivers and the same for who ever makes you sound card graphics card raid card and any other chip you have on your pc that needs a driver.

windows update will get it working but that dont mean it will get the best out of it, for that you should get the latest from the people who make that chip.


Ya Windows Update put on some 'updated' drivers for my wireless card, but those didn't work out to well. So I had to reinstall the 'old' ones, that worked just fine. -.-

Haven't really had time to try to overclock more, busy with papers and memorizing Spanish speeches, ya know? Not fun times, but hey, it's what'll help me land a job in the future.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well I just took everything out off my case, did some cutting for cable management, cleaned everything, installed the crossbow on the back off the MOBO for my cooler, took the PSU apart to try and fix a fan, and put it back together.
Took about 3 hours, it was worth it, but I don't recommend taking the PSU apart.

Edit







ic of PSU


Look at you modding!

My first mod is underway. I'm on a NDA policy at the moment as to what it contains or does, but lemme say this, you'll friggin love it when its done.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Look at you modding!

My first mod is underway. I'm on a NDA policy at the moment as to what it contains or does, but lemme say this, you'll friggin love it when its done.










Cool, make sure and get some pics!


----------



## JeevusCompact

Hey guys, been at this for a couple days now, need a little help if you guys don't mind.

running linx & occt at the same time, about 2 minutes after running both apps, I go into a memory dump blue screen, here is my mit, do you guys recommend any changes?
thanx.

CPU =PD945
Motherboard = ep45-ud3p
BIOS Version = FB
Ram = G Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPQ

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 16
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.56 (285x16)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 285
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 200
System Memory Multiplier ............: 4.00C
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1140
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 6
tRP..................................: 6
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: 55
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2T

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.400
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.380
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.610
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.400
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.590
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.200
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.130
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## NoGuru

Jeevus, try to lower the Multiplier and raising Host Frequency.


----------



## JeevusCompact

linx had a error 2 minutes into, and then following prime crashed, but no mem dump.

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 15
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.32 (288x15)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 288.0
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 200
System Memory Multiplier ............: 4.00C
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1152
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 6
tRP..................................: 6
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: 55
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2T

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto


----------



## NoGuru

I think your mem strap or SMM is too high, try 300 maybe.


----------



## DaClownie

Yea, strapping is off for testing CPU stability... I'd say run 2.00D and 400mhz. It'll severely underclock your RAM, but it'll allow you to make sure the CPU is stable, then you play with your RAM.


----------



## JeevusCompact

would not boot with 300, it did boot with 300 with 5-6-6-18 tRFC80 but just locked at post.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Woke up this morning going at it again, changed tRFC to 68, ran linx for 9 minutes, well it passed. Ima keep going at it, see how far i may go now.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well my issues are back i woke up twice and my pc was froze and waset even running prime or linx just boinc which hardly stresses it.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Well my issues are back i woke up twice and my pc was froze and waset even running prime or linx just boinc which hardly stresses it.


Yea, i rebooted after my pass with linx, it failed at 1min 52 sec, at second pass.

Im just gonna run a mild oc, save up get q9550 or q9650, as I know my current processor is 3 1/2 years old & cannot push this board with my card at its rated speed & performance.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well im going to rma my board even tho i tried two boards i dont see what else it can be. Tested it with 2 quads and a dual core 2 sets of ram 2 power supplys 3 video cards.


----------



## JeevusCompact

is there a way to record the hissing sound?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

no and funny thing its not as loud now but im twice as unstable searching the net i did find some people with issues like mine but most of them didnt get it fixed but one guy removed des and changed his mouse and it fixed his problems.
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/25...-random-freeze


----------



## JeevusCompact

That's Rough.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im pretty confused it still makes the sound but by upping the ich core to 1.670 its stable 5 runs of linx. But way things been going it might not be stable in 2hrs.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Very nice! I need at least 1.5v to hit 3.7!


----------



## Dilyn

My RAM does NOT like my board


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea but i have to run my ich core at 1.67 or its not even a min stable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


My RAM does NOT like my board










my ocz flex2 works fine in mine runs up to 1200mhz.


----------



## Dilyn

About every fifth time I boot up, when it's testing the memory, it just like, freezes up and then crashes and reboots. Then it does it just fine the next time.

Crazy. Estoy confuzzled.


----------



## marsey99

sounds like some ram auto setting is too agressive to me dilyn, try setting some of them manually but not as tight as spd.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well i had my friend here and he thinks its the gas inside the heatsink making the sounds.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
sounds like some ram auto setting is too agressive to me dilyn, try setting some of them manually but not as tight as spd.

I've got the timings set manually (5-5-5-18) and they're at 2.1v like they're supposed to be... :\\

Stock speeds (1066) as well.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well i can pretty much call 3760 stable now found that ich i/o at 1.67 makes me stable.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Well i had my friend here and he thinks its the gas inside the heatsink making the sounds.

How new is the HS?


----------



## Dilyn

Hey if the gas is leaking out, wouldn't you be able to put your hand near it and feel it shooting out?

Last time I checked, in order for something to make a whistling noise as it passes through something, it needs to be moving fairly fast, otherwise it'd be inaudible...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
How new is the HS?

brand new its pissin me off i emailed them the screw even just broke on it trying to get it off nothing is going right i had 3760 perfectly stable 20 passes of linx now its unstable again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Hey if the gas is leaking out, wouldn't you be able to put your hand near it and feel it shooting out?

Last time I checked, in order for something to make a whistling noise as it passes through something, it needs to be moving fairly fast, otherwise it'd be inaudible...

not sure i do see one heatpipe is dented and looks scratched up.


----------



## GOTFrog

Well looks like my UD3P put me out of 2 sets of ram. Was building my wife comp and discovered that the sticks were dead so an other set of ram to RMA. I'm loving my board.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Well looks like my UD3P put me out of 2 sets of ram. Was building my wife comp and discovered that the sticks were dead so an other set of ram to RMA. I'm loving my board.

Really? That's odd. Normally, when something dies and kills other stuff with it, people tend to hate said thing.

You sir, are amazing.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Well i had my friend here and he thinks its the gas inside the heatsink making the sounds.


i said that too bale, i have an old 939 heatsink which has one massive heatpipe (evo 33) and you can hear the gas evaporating and condensing inside that too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I've got the timings set manually (5-5-5-18) and they're at 2.1v like they're supposed to be... :\\

Stock speeds (1066) as well.


try some of the sub timings, what have you got the trd and trfc set at? only these 2 can give you stability on what seems an otherwise unstable setup.


----------



## GOTFrog

This RMA is taking for ever it's been 1 week today since I sent my boaard why is it not here yet


----------



## JeevusCompact

Whats time return arrival they give you?

rma's take usually 2 weeks ain't it?


----------



## GOTFrog

Still havent heard from them yet. man I miss my puter.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Def. specially if you cannot game







, like taking candy from a baby.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i cant make my mind up if i should rma my board i did figure out the noise is not from it but im unstable as can be even at 3500 with 1.25 vcore.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


i cant make my mind up if i should rma my board i did figure out the noise is not from it but im unstable as can be even at 3500 with 1.25 vcore.


Which ver model do you have?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

1.0
and do any of you know how to update the backup bios everytime i crash and it restores the bios it brings back 10e i dont like that one.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
1.0
and do any of you know how to update the backup bios everytime i crash and it restores the bios it brings back 10e i dont like that one.

There is a whole mess of stuff to get 10e out off the BIOS, it locks itself in there. There where a bunch of posts on how to remove it, but they where back a ways.
Try a different cooler before you rma.


----------



## marsey99

if the sound is gas escapin you might want to send that back, if a heatpipe has cracked it wont cool and could be causing your crashes?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

funny thing its cooling really good 20c cooler then my tuniq ever did and im not hearing the noise as much just picky cpu or motherboard i thk one or other is going bad and im pulling my 8800gt to remove that as somthing causing issues.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
There is a whole mess of stuff to get 10e out off the BIOS, it locks itself in there. There where a bunch of posts on how to remove it, but they where back a ways.
Try a different cooler before you rma.

yea i searched the thread but didnt find much to help me still looking.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
funny thing its cooling really good 20c cooler then my tuniq ever did and im not hearing the noise as much just picky cpu or motherboard i thk one or other is going bad and im pulling my 8800gt to remove that as somthing causing issues.

yea i searched the thread but didnt find much to help me still looking.

I'll help you find.

Edit: here is the page http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post7638384


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


try some of the sub timings, what have you got the trd and trfc set at? only these 2 can give you stability on what seems an otherwise unstable setup.


So how would I figure out what to set them to?

And what do they do??


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I'll help you find.

Edit: here is the page http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post7638384


lol guru you linked back to our last page i figured it out tho flash to f10f and then hit alt+f12 and it will let you overwrite the backup bios.


----------



## marsey99

well the lower they are the better the memory performs but setting them too tight can end in an unstable system.

it depends how they are set, it might be another setting and not these 2 but they are the more likely suspects imo.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well my problems are going away i took out the 8800gt and its stable at 3600 and 3500 the sound is the heatsink so my only issue is figuring out what the quad likes above 3600mhz that is 100% stable.


----------



## Nelson2011

Hey guys i think my mobo is dead it just shut off out of nowhere and it just starts and reboots


----------



## GOTFrog

Ok I'm having a problem, I press my power button and nothing happens. I've been pressing the power button for the past 3 hrs. WHY???


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Hey guys i think my mobo is dead it just shut off out of nowhere and it just starts and reboots


Can you give us a little more background.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Ok I'm having a problem, I press my power button and nothing happens. I've been pressing the power button for the past 3 hrs. WHY???


Frog, you don't have a MOBO, hence the PC not turning on lol


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Hey guys i think my mobo is dead it just shut off out of nowhere and it just starts and reboots


There is a two pin jumper switch far bottom right motherboard screw.
flip the psu switch to off, unplug psu, now that 2 ping jumper switch, touch the 2 pins with like a standard screw driver or use a jumper plug, slide it on the 2 pins for 15 second then remove it.

hook psu back up, switch psu back on, press the power button on the case.

See if that helps out.

nvm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Yeah i've tried clearing the cmos


----------



## Nelson2011

Well i taking the whole thing apart and reseating everything


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Might pull the cmos bat out and unplug the pc for about 20mins then see if it will power on.


----------



## GOTFrog

noguru, I know I'm just extremely bored, finished building instaling my wife's computer, check UPS and my board is still in transit going to be 7 days tomorrow, ram is still in transit too. And to make matters worst I'm dreaming of putting my stuff under LN2. I'm actually going to call the guy to get more info on the free LN2, I'm thinking he just wants to see it in action too.


----------



## kurosu

Sup guys! I was wondering if there is an option in the bios to save your overclock settings? Like an overclock profile where you can set multiple profiles?

I am just asking because I didn't see the option on my new board. But the was an option on my old 750i ftw that had three overclock profiles in bios. So is there?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurosu* 
Sup guys! I was wondering if there is an option in the bios to save your overclock settings? Like an overclock profile where you can set multiple profiles?

I am just asking because I didn't see the option on my new board. But the was an option on my old 750i ftw that had three overclock profiles in bios. So is there?

Yes, you can save multiple profiles, I forgot where it is, and got to run, but it is there.

@Frog, I know your board, I can tell. The "hitting the power button" thing cracked me up.


----------



## Psyoptic

Any tips on where to start OC'ing with this board? I'm really not used to seeing so many features and I 've only been tweaking the settings that I'm familiar with. The manual doesn't provide much information on the BIOS features either. So far, I've OC'ed my Q9650 to 3.6 on stock volts by just bumping the FSB from 333 to 400, enabling load line calibration, and setting CPU voltage to "Normal." It has passed 25 runs of Intel Burn Test.

I'm hoping to at least hit 4.0 GHz. Any suggestions on where I could start from here?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyoptic*


Any tips on where to start OC'ing with this board? I'm really not used to seeing so many features and I 've only been tweaking the settings that I'm familiar with. The manual doesn't provide much information on the BIOS features either. So far, I've OC'ed my Q9650 to 3.6 on stock volts by just bumping the FSB from 333 to 400, enabling load line calibration, and setting CPU voltage to "Normal." It has passed 25 runs of Intel Burn Test.

I'm hoping to at least hit 4.0 GHz. Any suggestions on where I could start from here?


Hi and welcome, here are some settings that should get you to 4.0GHz. (I have a 1.25vid)
V-core 1.30625/1.3125
Term....1.280
MCH Core...1.260
The rest you can set at the same # as BIOS --others "auto or normal" I use normal for anything I don't insert a # for


----------



## Psyoptic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Hi and welcome, here are some settings that should get you to 4.0GHz. (I have a 1.25vid)
V-core 1.30625/1.3125
Term....1.280
MCH Core...1.260
The rest you can set at the same # as BIOS --others "auto or normal" I use normal for anything I don't insert a # for


Thanks a lot! I'll try these out when I get home.

I've got a VID of 1.26 btw, so settings should be similar I'd hope. +rep

Edit: What kind of temps are you seeing at 4.0 GHz, Dennyb?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyoptic*


Thanks a lot! I'll try these out when I get home.

I've got a VID of 1.26 btw, so settings should be similar I'd hope. +rep

Edit: What kind of temps are you seeing at 4.0 GHz, Dennyb?


You are welcome....Temps
8 hrs sm fft=56/55/55/55
12hrs blend=56/55/54/54

your speed so far seems typical,don't need to do anything to get 3.5 or 3.6. After that the 3 major voltages (V-core-Term and MCH Core) need to be bumped.
I will PM you some helpful info


----------



## stixx2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Hey guys i think my mobo is dead it just shut off out of nowhere and it just starts and reboots


I have this same exact issue. Its happend twice and I have no idea why. Its exactly like someone blowing a candle out - poof!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stixx2002*


I have this same exact issue. Its happend twice and I have no idea why. Its exactly like someone blowing a candle out - poof!


Just incase it is a BIOS problem,try this in exactly this way

Maybe your Bios is not configured properly. Do a CMOS reset and then load Optimum Defaults in this way
CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone 
__________________


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes, you can save multiple profiles, I forgot where it is, and got to run, but it is there.

@Frog, I know your board, I can tell. The "hitting the power button" thing cracked me up.


Hit f11 to save profiles and hit f12 to load them when in bios.


----------



## Nelson2011

hmm could a bad psu cause it to turn off and on?


----------



## tanderson

does this board like patriot ram, viper series? my current p35-ds3l doesnt like it. and if it does like it will i be able to OC the ram well.
im thinking about running to frys and grabbing this board.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tanderson*


does this board like patriot ram, viper series? my current p35-ds3l doesnt like it. and if it does like it will i be able to OC the ram well.
im thinking about running to frys and grabbing this board.


I have run some Patriots in this board, and they worked fine. As far as how well they OC is up to the ram itself, not the board.


----------



## tanderson

well im hoping to get them to 1068. they're patriot viper series 444-12 at 2.1v for 800mhz. that help at all?


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyoptic*


enabling load line calibration


I've read bad in this guide that LLC is bad for the 45 nm processor's but just fine with the 65 nm processors.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


@Frog, I know your board, I can tell. The "hitting the power button" thing cracked me up.


Yea that was pretty funny.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tanderson*


well im hoping to get them to 1068. they're patriot viper series 444-12 at 2.1v for 800mhz. that help at all?


No, it is still up to how good the ram is. If you have OC'ed them to that speed before, then they will still do that speed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


I've read bad in this guide that LLC is bad for the 45 nm processor's but just fine with the 65 nm processors.


LLC is fine to use, other wise they would not put it on MOBO's. It's all in how you use it. 
My recommendation is, anything under Intel's specs for your chips Max voltage is fine to use LLC. Once you start getting past those specs you are in a dangerous area of spikes created by LLC.
To sun this up, most 24/7 OC's do not use Max volt's, so it should be safe to use in these conditions.


----------



## Nelson2011

Well do you guys know if gigabyte has a rma phone number?


----------



## JeevusCompact

Dunno if its rma but here is gigabytes number.
Website:
http://www.giga-byte.com/
Street address:
N/A
Phone:
626/854-9338
Email:
[email protected]
Fax:
N/A


----------



## JeevusCompact

Here you go bud.
(408) 749-3060 [PRESS #1 "consumer" - PRESS #1 "recorded rma info" - PRESS #2 "information on setting up rma" ]

http://www.cpusolutions.com/8004744c...dorcontact.htm


----------



## Nelson2011

wrong one but gigabyte was on their, but it said not available.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Phone Number: (626) 854-9338
Technical Support: (626) 854-9338 [TECH SUPPORT - PRESS 3 - PRESS 1 "end-user"]
RMA Department: (626) 854-9338 [PRESS 4]
Online Technical Support: http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Support/ServiceCenter.aspx
Website: http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/
Online RMA: http://rma.gigabyte-usa.com/DirectRMA/EndUser_Main.asp

^^^^The rma number above works, I just called them.

[Maybe this could be added to the OP's Gigabyte EP45-UD3 Series Owners Guide.]


----------



## stixx2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Just incase it is a BIOS problem,try this in exactly this way

Maybe your Bios is not configured properly. Do a CMOS reset and then load Optimum Defaults in this way
CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone 
__________________


Thx - I will give this a try when I get home


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Whats the best strap to use i been messing with them its wierd if i run 400 it is unstable but when i run the 266 its stable.


----------



## kurosu

So does anyone know where in the bios you can save your overclock profiles?


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurosu* 
So does anyone know where in the bios you can save your overclock profiles?

When you hit the main screen of your bios f11 to save and f12 to load if I remember right.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurosu* 
So does anyone know where in the bios you can save your overclock profiles?

F11 and F12 @ the main page of the bios.

its awesome, gives you 8 or 9 profiles which is wicked to me...


----------



## GOTFrog

Could a bad stick of ram mess up a board? Since putting those bad patriot ram sticks in my wife's puter it won't boot with 2 sticks. going nuts here.


----------



## MADMAX22

Anything is possible with puters Frog.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Thats the truth when i have 2 video cards in i cant run 3600 stable with 1 it runs perfectly fine with same settings stable for a entire day almost.


----------



## NoGuru

Tell me what is awesome about this screenshot for a rep point.
Sorry, it's a little blurry.


----------



## marsey99

very nice rams speeds/fsb? on the x6 multi?


----------



## JeevusCompact

Almost 700 bus speed with x6.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


very nice rams speeds/fsb? on the x6 multi?


You are just guessing, I want an answer.
This is not my validation by the way.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Tell me what is awesome about this screenshot for a rep point.
Sorry, it's a little blurry.


For me it would be the BUS speed and multiplyer


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


Almost 700 bus speed with x6.


Ding, ding, ding, we have a winner.
Correct, 685 FSB on an EP45-UD3P.
I also came across over 700 FSB on the Extreme version.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Ding, ding, ding, we have a winner.
Correct, 685 FSB on an EP45-UD3P.
I also came across over 700 FSB on the Extreme version.


Wicked!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

insane lol im lucky to run my quad at 450 tho i thk i fixed my issue putting my 5870 in the 2nd slot and my 8800gt in first slot has allowed me to run 450x8=3600mhz without it being unstable.


----------



## marsey99

i was askin if that was the right answer yea









it jumps out at you 685.05 x 6 well it does me.

its from a while back that tho going off the cpuz version.

would like to know what tha rams is ment to be tho.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


insane lol im lucky to run my quad at 450 tho i thk i fixed my issue putting my 5870 in the 2nd slot and my 8800gt in first slot has allowed me to run 450x8=3600mhz without it being unstable.


yeah extremely fast







bus speed wow. It's cool your stable again.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


i was askin if that was the right answer yea









it jumps out at you 685.05 x 6 well it does me.

its from a while back that tho going off the cpuz version.

would like to know what tha rams is ment to be tho.


Rep for you too








That was done back in Nov of 2008.


----------



## T D

Does anyone have any idea where I can buy a new EP45-UD3P in the UK? Out of stock everywhere!


----------



## repo_man

Anyone have a UD3R/P they are selling in the US? I got rid of mine but want one back!


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T D* 
Does anyone have any idea where I can buy a new EP45-UD3P in the UK? Out of stock everywhere!

Try this.
http://www.google.co.uk/products?q=e...3p&output=nojs


----------



## T D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
Try this.
http://www.google.co.uk/products?q=e...3p&output=nojs

That was the first thing I tried but it's OOS everywhere


----------



## JeevusCompact

I was reading this guys thread
http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives...ml#post8196066

Made me think to go check mine out, well mine is active with ata/100 & supported is ata/133.

I have my HDD plugged into SATA2_1, is there a bios option or should I have it plugged into GSATA2_0?

or could windows 7 be selecting udma mode 5?










Fixed, running at ata/133 now. Plugged sata into GSATA2_0 & enabled it to large in bios.

Seems like prior at ata/100 my webpages were slaggin second and a half, and now my webpage loading seems to be zipping less then half a sec.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Anyone have a UD3R/P they are selling in the US? I got rid of mine but want one back!









I'm looking for another one too, I'll let you know if I come across any.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I'm looking for another one too, I'll let you know if I come across any.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Anyone have a UD3R/P they are selling in the US? I got rid of mine but want one back!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I'm looking for another one too, I'll let you know if I come across any.



Worth a shot? stated that the backplate is adhesive to the back of the board.
http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...ml#post8181889


----------



## Bal3Wolf

not a bad price really considering you get a decent heatsink with it.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Everything works swell with setting below, but if I move mch any higher than it is now with below settings, it will not post till 3 blank boots then boots the default.
should something else be changed with mch?

Thanks.

Quote:



CPU =PD945
Motherboard = ep45-ud3p
BIOS Version = FB
Ram = G Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPQ

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 17
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.42 (260x17)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 260.0
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 200
System Memory Multiplier ............: 4.00C
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1040
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 6
tRP..................................: 6
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2T

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.400
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.260
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.300
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.080
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## dcesarec

it is last stable...cant get it @4,5GHz
HELP!!!

CPU =e8400
Motherboard = ep45-ud3p
BIOS Version = F4
Ram = kingmax 1066Mhz

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............:fast
CPU Clock Ratio .....................:8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:+0,5
CPU Frequency .......................:4,42Ghz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:520
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:i dont have that
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:333
System Memory Multiplier ............:2,0B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:around 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:6
tRCD ................................:6
tRP..................................:6
tRAS.................................:18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:3 auto
tWTR.................................:3 auto
tWR..................................:6 auto
tRFC.................................:52auto
tRTP.................................:3 auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:0 auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:9 auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:9 auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:enabled
CPU Vcore............................:1,39375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1,3
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1,59
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1,280
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:0,783
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:N
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:N
ICH Core............1.100V...........:N

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2,000V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:N
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:N
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:N


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


Does anyone have any idea where I can buy a new EP45-UD3P in the UK? Out of stock everywhere!


i had to get mine from sweden via ebay m8, hens teeth these boards now as everybody knows what they can do.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcesarec*


it is last stable...cant get it @4,5GHz
HELP!!!


i think you might need some more v mch m8 try about 1.34v


----------



## stixx2002

Hi guys - I have definitely reached a wall that I am hoping you can help with. I pasted my bios settings below, but basically for stability in Prime95 I am stuck at a CPU Freq of 3.55GHz. When I run the "Small FFT's" test in Prime95, I can get my CPU close to 4.00GHz without any issues. However, when I run the "Blend" test I get errors immediately.

Thanks in advance for your help

CPU = Intel Q8400 Core2 Quad
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = 
Ram = G.Skill F2-8500CL5D 2048MBx2

Advanced BIOS Features
Limit CPUID Max. to 3 ...............: Disabled
Non-Execute Memory Protect ..........: Disabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) .............: Disabled
C2/C2E State Support ................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 ...............: Disabled
CPU EIST Function ...................: Disabled

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: n/a
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.55GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 444
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4(Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4(Auto)
tWR..................................: 8(Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68(Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4(Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8(Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8(Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.3625
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.320
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.760(Auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100(Auto)
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.760(Auto)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.900(Auto)
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500(Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100(Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.900(Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900(Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900(Auto)


----------



## dcesarec

@marsey99,it didnt help...still fails prime95


----------



## kurosu

Hey guys, on my UD3P I think my Load Line Calibration doesn't work. LLC seems to boost my vcore during idle, but under load it still droops by .08. So under load from 1.3v to 1.22v. I have heard most people say that enabling LLC mostly eliminates vdroop. Is something wrong with my board, or is that normal?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stixx2002*


Hi guys - I have definitely reached a wall that I am hoping you can help with. I pasted my bios settings below, but basically for stability in Prime95 I am stuck at a CPU Freq of 3.55GHz. When I run the "Small FFT's" test in Prime95, I can get my CPU close to 4.00GHz without any issues. However, when I run the "Blend" test I get errors immediately.

Thanks in advance for your help

CPU = Intel Q8400 Core2 Quad
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = 
Ram = G.Skill F2-8500CL5D 2048MBx2

Advanced BIOS Features
Limit CPUID Max. to 3 ...............: Disabled
Non-Execute Memory Protect ..........: Disabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) .............: Disabled
C2/C2E State Support ................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 ...............: Disabled
CPU EIST Function ...................: Disabled

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: n/a
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.55GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 444
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4(Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4(Auto)
tWR..................................: 8(Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68(Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4(Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0(Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8(Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8(Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.3625
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.320
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.760(Auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100(Auto)
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.760(Auto)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.900(Auto)
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500(Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100(Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.900(Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900(Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900(Auto)


If you are failing in blend its something to do with your RAM. Upping your FSB from here raises your RAM above stock and your timings are below stock. Pushing your RAM a quite a bit, try loosening either your RAMs timings, or changing the memory strapping to 2.00D with a 400mhz latch... that'll free the RAM from being your restriction and let you push the processor more.

Good luck!


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurosu*


Hey guys, on my UD3P I think my Load Line Calibration doesn't work. LLC seems to boost my vcore during idle, but under load it still droops by .08. So under load from 1.3v to 1.22v. I have heard most people say that enabling LLC mostly eliminates vdroop. Is something wrong with my board, or is that normal?


Read somewhere in this thread that LLC only works at idle and not load.


----------



## marsey99

have you tried changing your mch clock skew?

or punching a number in for your ref instead of normal?

maybe up the term a little too?

iirc i need about 1.4v mch but all these p45 respond different, some need alot of volts other next to none.

edit

llc works fine for me but i have noticed some issue when i set my volts at some settings and it will give me massive unexplaind vdrop.

vdrop and droop are not the same guys, vdrop is what you get from bios to windows idle, then vdroop is what you get under full load. i always get 0.02vdrop but with llc i get 0 vdroop but about 0.06 vdroop without.


----------



## kurosu

I am getting .08 vdroop under load with LLC enabled. So Load Line Calibration isn't working properly. You think I should return the mobo to newegg? It was openbox.


----------



## marsey99

could be a bios issue not a board issue, i have noticed a real mad one with my bios tho.

llc on set vcore to 1.3625 and term to 1.34 and it drops my volts in windows to 1.28v. now if i set vcore or term 1 notch in either direction i get the numbers i entered (minus my 0.02 vdrop) and i have only noticed this with bios f11 but its a bios issue not a board so iuse other number









did you flash the bios or are you using it as it came? only who ever had it before you might not of done it right?


----------



## dcesarec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcesarec*


@marsey99,it didnt help...still fails prime95


any sugestions?


----------



## kurosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


could be a bios issue not a board issue, i have noticed a real mad one with my bios tho.

llc on set vcore to 1.3625 and term to 1.34 and it drops my volts in windows to 1.28v. now if i set vcore or term 1 notch in either direction i get the numbers i entered (minus my 0.02 vdrop) and i have only noticed this with bios f11 but its a bios issue not a board so iuse other number









did you flash the bios or are you using it as it came? only who ever had it before you might not of done it right?


Yeah, it was purchased open box, so I am not sure, but I personally did not flash the bios. My bios version is the most recent version for rev 1.6, which is bios FD.

edit: so you experienced bad vdroop with llc enabled only for those specific numbers? Hmm... maybe I will try some more combinations, because I have a good chip, but with super vdroop it sucks! Crap, if it is only a bios problem it will suck, because just emailed Gigabyte and said my LLC doesn't work.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


have you tried changing your mch clock skew?

or punching a number in for your ref instead of normal?

maybe up the term a little too?

iirc i need about 1.4v mch but all these p45 respond different, some need alot of volts other next to none.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcesarec*


any sugestions?


sry man i should of @u it









@kurosu

other than clearing it and running the optimised defaults and starting again...not much i can say, maybe this is the reason it was returned in the first place.

you could contact gb and see what they say, might be cheaper to rma it than pay full price on the board?


----------



## GOTFrog

@ dcesarec try upping you term someone in this thread said you needed your term @ about .04V lower than your vcore, mch a bit higher too.

Have you tryed playing with your clock skew's @ 480 I needed 50 ps on the mch one and 100 ps on the second one. you prolly need a bit more than me on those


----------



## NoGuru

Glad to see some newcomers stepping up to the plate.


----------



## GOTFrog

I can't garanty much help since i didn't get to play with my board long, but If I read it I usualy remember it, and I'm far from having read the whole thread I think I made through 100 or so before I said screw it too long


----------



## dennyb

Decided to play some "overclock" today. Bored with the same ol 4.0GHz day in day out. So, I am stress testing 4.2 to see if it still runs on my old settings,but this time I have my RAM overclocked to 1121 MHz from 1068. So far it is holding up very well in Prime(blend). I want to see how well it holds up in games.

Ya NoG, I'm a gamer now thanks to AC. You just thought I was to old to game and I think you are right. I'm soooo bad at games,but having fun trying.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Decided to play some "overclock" today. Bored with the same ol 4.0GHz day in day out. So, I am stress testing 4.2 to see if it still runs on my old settings,but this time I have my RAM overclocked to 1121 MHz from 1068. So far it is holding up very well in Prime(blend). I want to see how well it holds up in games.

Ya NoG, I'm a gamer now thanks to AC. You just thought I was to old to game and I think you are right. I'm soooo bad at games,but having fun trying.

LOL as long as you have fun, somebody has to suck









I am having the OC itch as well. I am strategizing my run for 5 GHz.
Going to make a striped XP on a separate drive soon, then I am going to move the rig near the Door wall and when the temps are right set the case outside.









Post your results when your done testing.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LOL as long as you have fun, somebody has to suck









I am having the OC itch as well. I am strategizing my run for 5 GHz.
Going to make a striped XP on a separate drive soon, then I am going to move the rig near the Door wall and when the temps are right set the case outside.









Post your results when your done testing.


5 Ghz...








Do It !!!!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Decided to play some "overclock" today. Bored with the same ol 4.0GHz day in day out. So, I am stress testing 4.2 to see if it still runs on my old settings,but this time I have my RAM overclocked to 1121 MHz from 1068. So far it is holding up very well in Prime(blend). I want to see how well it holds up in games.

Ya NoG, I'm a gamer now thanks to AC. You just thought I was to old to game and I think you are right. I'm soooo bad at games,but having fun trying.


i wished i could run 4ghz lol i want 3.8 so bad but i dont thk it will do it my wierd issues come back higher i push the mhz kinda like my boards pcie wont lock. At 3600 i got it about 95% stable haset crashed in days till i ran linx for 6hrs but does not crash on anything else. So im pushing for 3700 and using prime95 blend test instead of linx.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
i wished i could run 4ghz lol i want 3.8 so bad but i dont thk it will do it my wierd issues come back higher i push the mhz kinda like my boards pcie wont lock. At 3600 i got it about 95% stable haset crashed in days till i ran linx for 6hrs but does not crash on anything else. So im pushing for 3700 and using prime95 blend test instead of linx.

Please do not take this the wrong way,but the 65nm quads are next to impossible to get to run stable @ 4.0 speeds. 3.6 is what most top out at. So have you given any thought to selling it and getting a Q9550? 4.0 is a walk in the park for the 9x50 chips,as in they will do 4.0 without breaking a sweat.

Give it some thought -not a lot of difference moneywise,but so much easier to clock

edit--6 hrs of linx---perish the thought


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well it thk it could do 4ghz in the right system somthing with it and my 5870 dont like each other its a hr stable in prime95 64bit blend so far. How much you think i could get for a q6600 low vid thats been lapped ?


----------



## GOTFrog

@Noguru, I'm currently @ sub-zero temps in my area. But I don't think that I'd take it outside with no prep to bench, too afraid to ruin it before I have anytime to enjoy my comp. But I've thought many times of doing it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


@Noguru, I'm currently @ sub-zero temps in my area. But I don't think that I'd take it outside with no prep to bench, too afraid to ruin it before I have anytime to enjoy my comp. But I've thought many times of doing it.


shut the door the pc is in and open all the windows for a few hrs lol it will get nice and cold in their and turn heat or block off the heat vents.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Well it thk it could do 4ghz in the right system somthing with it and my 5870 dont like each other its a hr stable in prime95 64bit blend so far. How much you think i could get for a q6600 low vid thats been lapped ?


I think you can get about $130 for it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


@Noguru, I'm currently @ sub-zero temps in my area. But I don't think that I'd take it outside with no prep to bench, too afraid to ruin it before I have anytime to enjoy my comp. But I've thought many times of doing it.


Just installed the new OS, just need to strip it down when I have more time.
I am a little nervous to break something right now, won't be working for about another month.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Iv got prices from 130-170 now i hate to sell it cause i thk it can really hit 4ghz just need to get the settings right i mean if it can do 3.6 at 1.30 it should be able to run 4ghz befor 1.5 vcore.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


edit--6 hrs of linx---*perish* the thought


I believe that's what the CPU is supposed to do.









Need to get the OC itch... Either that or get to RadioShack








needz moar lites


----------



## Nelson2011

Hey guys i wont be able to rma my board till like next week since i dont have the black cpu cover. Do you guys think that i could bake the mobo?


----------



## Dilyn

You wanna bake your motherboard?

Interesting.

I'm pretty sure the black cover is only for protecting the CPU pins... Maybe you could cover it with tape or something


----------



## Nelson2011

I know it's just for that, but gbyte requires it for rma, but i just dont know if i should bake it and if it would melt everything


----------



## PCCstudent

Just bought one new yesterday off the egg (with a Megahalems) lets see if this AMD boy can make a Q6600 G0 really GO.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


I know it's just for that, but gbyte requires it for rma, but i just dont know if i should bake it and if it would melt everything


Do not bake it, just RMA it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


Just bought one new yesterday off the egg (with a Megahalems) lets see if this AMD boy can make a Q6600 G0 really GO.


Welcome to the party


----------



## Nelson2011

Yeah im not baking it im just going to pick up a new board at compusa tuesday and send this one for rma


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im trying out the new bios thats dated 1/13/10 its f10k so far i found some things i like my usb keyboard kicks on alot faster its on befor my lcd now befor my pc would have to wait for it to come on befor it would finish the post. Not sure if it overclocks any worse or any better still looking at that. I got the bios from tweaktowns gigabyte thread.
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/


----------



## kurosu

Ok, so I RMA'd my ud3p rev1.6 to newegg for a refund and bought a new ud3p rev1.6 from Frys! When I got it home, the board would not post! Damn! Finally I took out one stick of ram and it posted and then froze! Then posted and immediately failed prime95 blend test. But my ram was fine yesterday.

Then I put in my other ram stick and the board seemed fine. It would post and acted ok. So I put the ram stick in the 1 slot and it passed memtest86+, then I put it in the 3 slot and it failed memtest86+. But it was the same stick. Then it failed again! Then I tried the other stick and it passed in both I think. Then my failed stick passed for over 3 hours! What the hell?!?!

After that I passed memtest86+ with all 2 ram sticks installed. Then tested single again and was fine. Put my sticks back in and now I can't even post! After about five restarts it posted and froze on the bios screen! Damn!!!!!!

I think I got a board with a faulty freakin memory dimm! Man, I have the worst luck! First my open box ud3p's LLC doesn't work, and now my brand new board has "issues"!! Also I got a DES error on first post which says the newest bios fixes, but flashing a bios is confusing.

Think it is a bios problem which a bios flash would fix, a memory problem, or a dying dimm? I am gonna exchange it back because I think it is a faulty mobo dimm.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

flashing the bios on it is easy unzip it and put it on a usb stick then use qflash but you wanna get stable first so you dont crash while flashing.


----------



## kurosu

Yeah, so I download the file, unzip it, then I'm gonna put it on a fat32 partition, then run qflash.

I am only gonna update the bios if the new board I exchange tomorrow still has problems.

I hope it works ok, doesn't have ram issues, and also Load Line Calibration works, cuz my openbox ud3p had the latest bios, but LLC didn't work, so I am nervous!


----------



## MADMAX22

Well with one stick in go in and set the ram voltage to whatever say 2.1 for now. Also change the mem strap to 2.0d then reboot and save or whatever. Put both sticks in and see what happens.

This should get you stable then flash F9 or F10b.

Then you should be set.


----------



## NoGuru

Off Topic, MadMax did you ever take the Tomcat into the woods?
I shoot the Bowtech General.

Edit:Got a little bit higher 4.95 GHz


----------



## Dilyn

Now just get that .05 gigglehurtz more out of it, and we can through you a party


----------



## MADMAX22

I didnt get out this last season. Made it to the range a little but thats about it.

Also are you trying to get 5ghz stable or just trying to reach that speed for cpuz and what not?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
I didnt get out this last season. Made it to the range a little but thats about it.

Also are you trying to get 5ghz stable or just trying to reach that speed for cpuz and what not?

Not stable, just to hit 5 GHz, but my goodness it's tough.

Well try for next season. Taking a deer with a bow is very rewarding.


----------



## MADMAX22

Have you tried setting up your oc somewhat close to what your shooting for and maybe add that extra voltage you may need then use ET6 to bumb your way up. Sometimes this will help you get that extra few mhz out of her.

Yeah Im staying in the area but next season Ill be on sea duty again so if the stars allign just right I will go, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Have you tried setting up your oc somewhat close to what your shooting for and maybe add that extra voltage you may need then use ET6 to bumb your way up. Sometimes this will help you get that extra few mhz out of her.

Yeah Im staying in the area but next season Ill be on sea duty again so if the stars allign just right I will go, keeping my fingers crossed.


Yes, I used SetFSB to grab the extra few mhz. For some reason I can't load ET6 on this PC anymore. 
I have a separate HD I put in when OC'ing, and it still won't install







I think it may be my BIOS.


----------



## MADMAX22

Thats odd. I dont know about that. Best guess would be make sure all the old files and what not are actually deleted before trying to install but Im sure you tried that. Ive never had that issue before.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Thats odd. I dont know about that. Best guess would be make sure all the old files and what not are actually deleted before trying to install but Im sure you tried that. Ive never had that issue before.


That's the thing, this HD never had it installed on it, and I pull the other HD's right out.


----------



## kurosu

Thank you GOD! I finally got my third UD3P and it booted up first try and isn't failing prime95! Score!!!!

First one LLC didn't work, second could hardly boot and didn't like my ram... and also had DES version error from bios, but this one is ultra butter!

Yahoo! I was seriously going to cry if this board was being as weird as my last one!

Also, at stock, max temp in prime95 is 57c with my Megahalems "passive"!


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurosu* 
Thank you GOD! I finally got my third UD3P and it booted up first try and isn't failing prime95! Score!!!!

First one LLC didn't work, second could hardly boot and didn't like my ram... and also had DES version error from bios, but this one is ultra butter!

Yahoo! I was seriously going to cry if this board was being as weird as my last one!

Also, at stock, max temp in prime95 is 57c with my Megahalems "passive"!

old board rev. vs new board rev?


----------



## kurosu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


old board rev. vs new board rev?


All were rev 1.6. I think the first one might have been a bad flash, since it was open box. Who knows what the previous owner did to it. The second one was just plain picky and unstable, and the third one is super butter! MMM... I love butter!

So dudes, what is a good termination voltage for 450fsb? I am gonna try 1.22. Is that too low? We'll see! lol!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurosu* 
All were rev 1.6. I think the first one might have been a bad flash, since it was open box. Who knows what the previous owner did to it. The second one was just plain picky and unstable, and the third one is super butter! MMM... I love butter!

So dudes, what is a good termination voltage for 450fsb? I am gonna try 1.22. Is that too low? We'll see! lol!









I'm guessin you are going to need
V-core 1.3125
Term 1.28
MCH 1.26


----------



## GOTFrog

So UPS sent me an email telling me that my UD3P as been dropped @ Gigabyte, can't wait to get some news from them. I need to OC something.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Yes!
Solved my problem guys. take a peek here







.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8221060


----------



## kurosu

What is the max safe pll and mch voltages for 24/7? Also, mch is north bridge, but *what is pll? *

I am currently going for 450fsb. So far I just set the vcore at 1.3125v, the mch at 1.28v and my dram to 2.1v, but left everything else on auto. So auto pll volts is 1.75. Is that too high?

I am not used to all the settings since I'm coming from an Nvidia board!


----------



## MADMAX22

Set it to 1.57 pr 1.5v for the pll.

Also look back and check out some of the templets for the 9550, I know its hard to find but worth it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Is thier a reason why i would power off running high vcore with a higher clock but not shut down running stock with same high vcore this psu should be able to handle anything i throw at it.


----------



## MADMAX22

Could be temperature.

Could be the psu also although its a good one maybe it has some issues or something.

Do you have a multi meter by chance, you can check to see how its handling the power draw at the variouse rails.

Also one other thing, does the rest of your system have plenty of air flow. I know the mobo has some spots that can get pretty darn hot running a quad.


----------



## kurosu

Check out my voltages, are these safe? Also I have LLC enabled. It seems my board sucks so I need a high mch voltage to be stable.

I just ran super-pi at 4.25ghz, but it probably isn't even close to being stable. Just give an opinion if you think these volts would be "safe" for 24/7 overclocks with my board and chip. I want 4.25!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Could be temperature.

Could be the psu also although its a good one maybe it has some issues or something.

Do you have a multi meter by chance, you can check to see how its handling the power draw at the variouse rails.

Also one other thing, does the rest of your system have plenty of air flow. I know the mobo has some spots that can get pretty darn hot running a quad.

I used a meter when i first got it the +12 didnt drop below like 12.20 and it has great airflow it usualy powers off around 73-75c or so.


----------



## MADMAX22

Interesting.

I think you probably have one of the most peculiar ud3p's Ive heard about, congrats


----------



## kurosu

I am


----------



## Dilyn

That is unfortunate to hear...
See, the reason I would get a UD3P is so that I can run my 9800GT as a PhysX card, and use it to fold.

Because, ya know, GPU3 isn't out yet. -.-


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurosu* 
Check out my voltages, are these safe? Also I have LLC enabled. It seems my board sucks so I need a high mch voltage to be stable.

I just ran super-pi at 4.25ghz, but it probably isn't even close to being stable. Just give an opinion if you think these volts would be "safe" for 24/7 overclocks with my board and chip. I want 4.25!









Most of them look pretty good, but that is a bit high for MCH.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurosu* 
I probably got the worst UD3P ever made! I hate this board!!!! Cant even get 471fsb stable with 1.4mch volts!!!!!

AGHHGHHGGHHGHGHG!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn, the whole point I swqitched boards was to get 4+ghz stable and all I got is wasted time and money! Crap!!!!!!!

Take it easy! If you can't get past 471 then you are doing something wrong. If I remember you have only had the board a day.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurosu* 
I probably got the worst UD3P ever made! I hate this board!!!! Cant even get 471fsb stable with 1.4mch volts!!!!!

AGHHGHHGGHHGHGHG!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn, the whole point I swqitched boards was to get 4+ghz stable and all I got is wasted time and money! Crap!!!!!!!


no way post your full bios code 1.4mch is too much that is causing the instability i bet.


----------



## freakb18c1

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: [8x]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:[+0.5]
CPU Frequency ...........................:4.00GHZ (471X8.5)

********** Clock Chip Control ********

Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [471]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:[100]
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

>>>>> Advanced Clock Control

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]

******** DRAM Performance Control ********

Performance Enhance...................: [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [DISABLED]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [400MHZ]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..............: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 1066..............: [942]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)................: [MANUAL]

>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ..........................................5
tRP'............................................5
tRAS.......................................... 15

Advanced Timing Control [Press Enter]

****** Motherboard Voltage Control ******
>>> CPU

Load-Line Calibration...................[DISABLED]
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.21250V [1.3500|
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V [1.260V]
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V [1.500]
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.760V [0.838]

>>>MCH/ICH

MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V [1.280V]
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V [0838]
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V [0.920]
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V [1.500]
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V [1.100]

>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V [1.840]
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V [0.920]
Channel A Reference 0.900V [0.920]
Channel B Reference 0.900V [0.920]

-------------------------------------------------------------
Advanced Bios Features

Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabledh]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]

try that that was tuned on 8gb of ram ..


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Interesting.

I think you probably have one of the most peculiar ud3p's Ive heard about, congrats









oh thanks story of my life lol never get something that is easy i will tell you i liked my dfi p35 much better befor it died from lighting it worked easy i ran 3600 100% stable with no hassles.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurosu*


I probably got the worst UD3P ever made! I hate this board!!!! Cant even get 471fsb stable with 1.4mch volts!!!!!

AGHHGHHGGHHGHGHG!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn, the whole point I swqitched boards was to get 4+ghz stable and all I got is wasted time and money! Crap!!!!!!!


I don't think you have a bad board,but rather your method of reaching your goal may be characterized as impatient. When I got my board (April 09) I only tried for 100MHZ jumps at a time. And started serious testing @ 3600. That way you learn what particular settings your board responds to and you can adjust accordingly. By the time you are successfully testing 4100 you should know what to expect as to increasing each voltage.
It takes time and effort --but that is where the fun is









edit Bal3wolf---Lightning you say? Maybe some more of your hardware has suffered from the lightning if it was on the DFI board?


----------



## NoGuru

Denny, that's cute. You have an anniversary date for you and your board.


----------



## repo_man

Got a UD3P in the mail today!







Now I just need a dual core to OC and some rams for it


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Got a UD3P in the mail today!







Now I just need a dual core to OC and some rams for it










Awesome, welcome back to the family.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Awesome, welcome back to the family.










I missed you guys!
















I wonder how I can mod this board.....


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Denny, that's cute. You have an anniversary date for you and your board.


Ya, we're a happy couple


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I missed you guys!
















I wonder how I can mod this board.....


Highlighted circuit tracing, and some rims


----------



## JeevusCompact

Congrats on coming back to the ud3p


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I don't think you have a bad board,but rather your method of reaching your goal may be characterized as impatient. When I got my board (April 09) I only tried for 100MHZ jumps at a time. And started serious testing @ 3600. That way you learn what particular settings your board responds to and you can adjust accordingly. By the time you are successfully testing 4100 you should know what to expect as to increasing each voltage.
It takes time and effort --but that is where the fun is









edit Bal3wolf---Lightning you say? Maybe some more of your hardware has suffered from the lightning if it was on the DFI board?

Well the psu is brand new and so is the video card only thing still using is the ram and the cpu.


----------



## GOTFrog

Maybe your CPU took a jolt that it didn't like and that could make it unstable @ higher FSB same with ram.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I might put in my e6600 and see if it it powers off im at the point im ready to use my pc for target practice lol. The powering off im really leaning towards maybe the board is going bad i might rma and see what they find just hate to sence it takes so long.


----------



## Dilyn

So I updated BIOS to F11...

Put my settings back to what they were before at 3.6, and it passed Orthos for ten tests and LinX with 10 tests, reaching a max temp of 72C under LinX.
Not too worried about that, as LinX REALLY pushes the CPU. So that's probably the highest I'd ever see it.
I'll be mixing and matching all kinds of fans on this cooler just to see what other results I can get, and when I get my new fan I'll do some push pull to see what happens. 
Then I'll do a reseat and it'll hopefully be done right this time... The cooler kinda slid around the first time









Will post my MIT in a bit.

Updated my MIT settings. The advanced memory settings need to be updated yet though. So those aren't what my memory is currently at.

CPU = Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 @ 2.66 GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F11
Ram = 4GB (2x 2GB) OCZ Reaper 1066 DDR2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9x 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.60 GHz (400x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400 MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (5) 5
tRCD .............................................: (5) 5
tRP............................................... ..: (5) 5
tRAS.............................................. : (15) 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 3 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 3 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 5 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 56 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 3 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)
*~~Will need to update these because of new RAM~~*

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: (1.125v) 1.35v
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.32v
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.5v
CPU Reference.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: .755v (automatically adjusts)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.26v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: Normal (automatically adjusts)
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: .9v
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.5v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.1v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.1v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: .9v
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: .9v
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: .9v


----------



## GOTFrog

So I just got a email from Gigabyte saying that they received the motherboard. Now I hope that they fix it fast


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


So I updated BIOS to F11...

Put my settings back to what they were before at 3.6, and it passed Orthos for ten tests and LinX with 10 tests, reaching a max temp of 72C under LinX.
Not too worried about that, as LinX REALLY pushes the CPU. So that's probably the highest I'd ever see it.
I'll be mixing and matching all kinds of fans on this cooler just to see what other results I can get, and when I get my new fan I'll do some push pull to see what happens. 
Then I'll do a reseat and it'll hopefully be done right this time... The cooler kinda slid around the first time









Will post my MIT in a bit.

Updated my MIT settings. The advanced memory settings need to be updated yet though. So those aren't what my memory is currently at.

CPU = Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 @ 2.66 GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F11
Ram = 4GB (2x 2GB) OCZ Reaper 1066 DDR2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9x 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.60 GHz (400x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400 MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (5) 5
tRCD .............................................: (5) 5
tRP............................................... ..: (5) 5
tRAS.............................................. : (15) 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 3 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 3 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 5 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 56 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 3 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)
*~~Will need to update these because of new RAM~~*

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : (1.125v) 1.35v
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.32v
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.5v
CPU Reference.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: .755v (automatically adjusts)

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.26v
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: Normal (automatically adjusts)
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: .9v
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.5v
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.1v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.1v
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: .9v
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: .9v
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: .9v



OK so I kept getting BSODs (memory related), messed with the straps and then I upped the MCH voltage when that didn't work. Still got BSODs, so now I'm angry and running at stock again hahaha.

Anyone know what's what?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I put my e6600 in and it ran up to 1.60 volts without a power off but if i set anything above 3600 my pc would bsod even without the 5870 in seems like the board does not like to run over 3600mhz no matter the fsb. Im thinking of ordering a q9550 see if it fixes the problems im having cause im getting real tired of this crap.


----------



## kurosu

Hmm... I think I retract my statements about this board. I think I just don't know how to configure the settings.

Thanks to *freakb18c1* I am 40 minutes prime95 blend stable at 4ghz 471fsb and going strong!

So I guess putting all volts at max safe values and thinking it should be stable is idiotic, right? I am confused with all the settings options. On my Nvidia board I just ramped the voltages and it was pretty stable up to 450fsb.

So my question is, how do you configure :

CPU Reference:
MCH Reference:
MCH/DRAM Ref:
ICH I/O:
ICH Core:

DRAM Termination:
Channel A Reference:
Channel B Reference:

Also, can above stock, or above 1.5 pll voltage cause instability?

I got a lot to learn with this board. I thought you just put the mch at 1.36, and put some vcore and vtt in there and let her rip; but I guess I need to learn how to properly configure all those term voltages and other advanced timings and stuff.

Hopefully I learn me how to rock this board with a high overclock like a pro! Yeheheheheeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

so with a dual and quad i cant seem to overclock past 3600 both 65nm im hoping if i get a 45nm quad it will do better.


----------



## freakb18c1

45nm can do 4.5 quite easily on these boards.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea but im wondering if my board is screwed up my quad should be able to do alot more without all the issues im having.


----------



## freakb18c1

whats your advanced clock settings look like?
have you tried 900/900/0/50?

if you dont mind post your code


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i havet went up to 900 befor i will give it a try.


----------



## koji

Popping in to say hi!

Ordered a UD3P last week, had to import it from the States (ebay), pain in the ass to find on the old continent! Hope it gets here in one piece and passes customs...







(should arrive one of these days if nothing goes wrong...)

Been doing tons of reading in this thread some awesome info to be found, thx a bunch so far lads, looking forward on joining in on some OCing/tweaking. Been using a p5q-pro now for quite a while but I'm stuck at 450mhz FSB stable and you know it stings when you can't get that 4ghz stable on a Q9550


----------



## marsey99

dilyn all my settings above 3.6ghz were unstable when i started using f11 m8, atleast yours seem close if you can prime.

i would try backing some ram sub timings off abit


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


dilyn all my settings above 3.6ghz were unstable when i started using f11 m8, atleast yours seem close if you can prime.

i would try backing some ram sub timings off abit










And by sub timings, you would be referring to...









Oh ya. This morning, I decided to setup my push pull and shroud on my DK. As well as reseat it... Hehehe.
Idle temps are ~10C lower on both cores. Used to hit 45-49C idle, now it stays at a solid 37C








Will be stressing stock clocks with LinX to see what I get.

Hooray for spare time in the morning, as well as having TONS of zip ties


----------



## Mech0z

My UD3P smoked a mosfet or something (havent removed the heatpipe cooling but smell is coming from there) Would that be covered by the warranty?

If not would a UD3LR overclock as nice as that one? (Posted with 4196 on my Q6600 on the UD3P and will use dice soon) I could move the heatsinks to that board if they use the same pin holes.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

it should be coverd just dont say you was overclocking it.


----------



## Mech0z

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
it should be coverd just dont say you was overclocking it.

I wasnt! I ran 2400 MHz and intel stock cooler! What is overclocking??









http://www.hwbot.org/community/user/mech0z?tab=points


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol back when i had a p4 presscot i woke up to my room smelling like i burned a full course meal lol one of my mosfets caught fire and melted the heatsink that was on it turned it completly black.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mech0z*


My UD3P smoked a mosfet or something (havent removed the heatpipe cooling but smell is coming from there) Would that be covered by the warranty?

If not would a UD3LR overclock as nice as that one? (Posted with 4196 on my Q6600 on the UD3P and will use dice soon) I could move the heatsinks to that board if they use the same pin holes.


Random hardware malfunctions should be covered under warranty. If they don't honor your warranty, then I'd just be really
















And I'm pretty sure that the UD3LR is a good overclocker. I've heard lots of praise about it


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koji* 
Popping in to say hi!

Ordered a UD3P last week, had to import it from the States (ebay), pain in the ass to find on the old continent! Hope it gets here in one piece and passes customs...







(should arrive one of these days if nothing goes wrong...)

Been doing tons of reading in this thread some awesome info to be found, thx a bunch so far lads, looking forward on joining in on some OCing/tweaking. Been using a p5q-pro now for quite a while but I'm stuck at 450mhz FSB stable and you know it stings when you can't get that 4ghz stable on a Q9550









Hope you get it soon, ans welcome to the family.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mech0z* 
I wasnt! I ran 2400 MHz and intel stock cooler! What is overclocking??









http://www.hwbot.org/community/user/mech0z?tab=points

Some nice benchmarks on hwbot. What kind off cooling have you been using?


----------



## Mech0z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Hope you get it soon, ans welcome to the family.

Some nice benchmarks on hwbot. What kind off cooling have you been using?


Supreme LT
XSPC RX360 with 3 yate loon mediums
XSPC Duel res bay with a single dcc 18w

BUT when I did these benches it was with my windows completely open (And its like 0 - -5 celcius here so my room was about 0 degress which helped









My misfortune happend when I tried using my new bench table (Ikea table worth 20$! will mod it later when I find out how I want the hardware to sit in it)
I had some water issues with some new fittings that apparently wasnt tight enough, and I had some spils (This was without power on MB) which I then dried up and heated with a hair dryer, but seems like I missed some by the result of all this :S

Anyway here is 2 pictures of my new station which I hope will have a new motherboard soon







and I will make it prettier later, I just wanted it to work now.

And I want to try dice which is the reason I made this benchstation so GIEF NEW MOTHERBOARD!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mech0z* 
Supreme LT
XSPC RX360 with 3 yate loon mediums
XSPC Duel res bay with a single dcc 18w

BUT when I did these benches it was with my windows completely open (And its like 0 - -5 celcius here so my room was about 0 degress which helped









My misfortune happend when I tried using my new bench table (Ikea table worth 20$! will mod it later when I find out how I want the hardware to sit in it)
I had some water issues with some new fittings that apparently wasnt tight enough, and I had some spils (This was without power on MB) which I then dried up and heated with a hair dryer, but seems like I missed some by the result of all this :S

Anyway here is 2 pictures of my new station which I hope will have a new motherboard soon







and I will make it prettier later, I just wanted it to work now.

And I want to try dice which is the reason I made this benchstation so GIEF NEW MOTHERBOARD!


Very cool, one thing I recommend if your going to be doing benchmarking, is pull the blue plates off the MOSFETTS and NB coolers. They are held on by double sided tape. This will allow the air to flow through the coolers better. Also should reapply the TIM under the NB "so you know it's done right".
One question I have is, wouldn't the pump for the water cooling have to work less if the reservoir was closer to the water block?


----------



## GOTFrog

I can't take it no more. I'm actually thinking of buying an other mobo for a few weeks till I get mine back but then I'd have to buy ram too. ARGH. This is taking too long.


----------



## kurosu

Freakin' sweet, I got 4ghz 471fsb 24hr stable on prime95 blend test! Heck yeah! This board was well worth it, as I've been dying to get 4ghz on my q9550! When I actually learn to oc this board a little better, next stop is 4.25ghz!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I can't take it no more. I'm actually thinking of buying an other mobo for a few weeks till I get mine back but then I'd have to buy ram too. ARGH. This is taking too long.


Frog come on over, and I will set my chip to default so you can OC









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurosu*


Freakin' sweet, I got 4ghz 471fsb 24hr stable on prime95 blend test! Heck yeah! This board was well worth it, as I've been dying to get 4ghz on my q9550! When I actually learn to oc this board a little better, next stop is 4.25ghz!










Nice work, keep on, keepin on.


----------



## GOTFrog

OH! OCing a chip on someone else's computer. No fear of burning stuff up. MUHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


OH! OCing a chip on someone else's computer. No fear of burning stuff up. MUHAHAHAHAHAHA!


I will stick a P4 in for ya, your choice!


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurosu*


Freakin' sweet, I got 4ghz 471fsb 24hr stable on prime95 blend test! Heck yeah! This board was well worth it, as I've been dying to get 4ghz on my q9550! When I actually learn to oc this board a little better, next stop is 4.25ghz!










i have the code for it when your ready


----------



## Mech0z

In a closed loop it shouldnt matter where the pump is, but its hard to get rid of all the air in the tubes because the reservoir is not the highest entity in my loop.

Is it easy to install the logo caps on the heatpipes again after use? Just if my motherboard dies again when I try DICE I want my warranty to work


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mech0z*


In a closed loop it shouldnt matter where the pump is, but its hard to get rid of all the air in the tubes because the reservoir is not the highest entity in my loop.

Is it easy to install the logo caps on the heatpipes again after use? Just if my motherboard dies again when I try DICE I want my warranty to work










I think it would be difficult to reinstall them, but I have not tried.


----------



## Dilyn

Why is it that I'm perfectly stable when stress testing, but about half an hour after that, I get a BSOD telling me about memory issues (doesn't really happen when I boot up and don't stress test). Getting annoyed with this RAM... Why didn't I just listen


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Why is it that I'm perfectly stable when stress testing, but about half an hour after that, I get a BSOD telling me about memory issues (doesn't really happen when I boot up and don't stress test). Getting annoyed with this RAM... Why didn't I just listen









I think you got them for looks, but you need to remember looks do not help performance. Take dennyb, he doesn't look like much, but in fact he is very knowledgeable.








Are you sure it's ram related?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I think you got them for looks, but you need to remember looks do not help performance. Take dennyb, he doesn't look like much, but in fact he is very knowledgeable.








Are you sure it's ram related?











Ya I'm pretty sure it is, on account of the BSODs saying 'Memory management' or something along those lines.
Can't understand what it could be... Maybe my RAM just doesn't like the straps that I use?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









Ya I'm pretty sure it is, on account of the BSODs saying 'Memory management' or something along those lines.
Can't understand what it could be... Maybe my RAM just doesn't like the straps that I use?

Keep testing just the ram then, try and take your OC out of the equation.
Try all the straps, see how far it will OC, test different voltages, and timings.
Once you do all these tests you will then know what the ram likes, and can adjust your CPU OC to match your ram better.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

funny thing i thk my ocz flex2 could be part of my issues i really dont know anymore. But when i first got the board it ran perfectly stable at 1200mhz with 2.140 volts to the ram on any divider.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


funny thing i thk my ocz flex2 could be part of my issues i really dont know anymore. But when i first got the board it ran perfectly stable at 1200mhz with 2.140 volts to the ram on any divider.


I think you should just buy all now parts, that should get rid of all your problems.









Edit:Or RMA the board, get the 9550 or 9650 and sell the Ram and get some new ones.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol tell me about im ready to throw it all out side and use my rifle and just see how big a hole a 7.62mm bullet makes. Im planning on maybe getting a 9550 next week if stuff goes right.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Im planning on maybe getting a 9550 next week if stuff goes right.


cool, Do plan so







.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

hope so im tired of fighting a losing battle with this pc it worked perfect up till i got my new psu and new videocard and things have been going down hill sence then.


----------



## Dilyn

Well, maybe the new video card threw you off...
I can take it off your hands for a little while if you want


----------



## Bal3Wolf

haha for the 600 i spent around xmas i waset looking for all these problems lol 130 for a psu 420 for a video card and nothing but headaches. Video card is great tho i got it up to 940 without adding volts cause adding volts does nothing to help it clock faster runs great in games.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


haha for the 600 i spent around xmas i waset looking for all these problems lol 130 for a psu 420 for a video card and nothing but headaches. Video card is great tho i got it up to 940 without adding volts cause adding volts does nothing to help it clock faster runs great in games.


True, but adding voltage to the memory helps eliminate artifacts? 
Adding Core voltage allows for higher core clocks as well?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

for video card no matter how much i add it wont overclock past 950 but runs stable at 940 i let it run stock most of the time its fast enugh.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


for video card no matter how much i add it wont overclock past 950 but runs stable at 940 i let it run stock most of the time its fast enugh.


oh ic







.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Hey there, I'm pretty sure this question has been asked before but I can't find it on here, so here it goes:

On a UD3P, does it matter which ethernet port is used for download?


----------



## Dilyn

There's more than one?!
Interesting.

I just plug it in and let it gogogogogogo.


----------



## JeevusCompact

I use the bottom one "I/O Panel" which I believe is #1 Ethernet Port, then disable the second ethernet port in bios if your not using.


----------



## MADMAX22

Picked up a E8500 to play with. Now gotta see what fsb I can actually reach with this board. Had it up to 600 when I didnt know what I was doing with it but havnt had a dual in it since then. 
Anyone know how good a Q929B--- E8500's generally are. Its an E0.


----------



## hammer24p

Dilyn it maybe our OCZ Reaper ,i have same thing.i have 2 gigs of them anything over 1054 i get BSOD or a reset it's when at a idle


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Picked up a E8500 to play with. Now gotta see what fsb I can actually reach with this board. Had it up to 600 when I didnt know what I was doing with it but havnt had a dual in it since then. 
Anyone know how good a Q929B--- E8500's generally are. Its an E0.


Oh man, this should be fun. Not sure about the batch #, but what is the VID?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hammer24p*


Dilyn it maybe our OCZ Reaper ,i have same thing.i have 2 gigs of them anything over 1054 i get BSOD or a reset it's when at a idle



Interesting...
I might just end up selling these and going with Pi's if I get too bothered to do anything about it. Although my RAM that was running @ 800 wasn't too bad, so I'm pretty sure I can learn to deal with somewhere between 800-1066.

If anyone wants to buy some Reapers or wants to trade for some G.SKILL Pi's, you know where I am


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ok i put in my dfi p35 and guess what it caught fire when i was stress testing the cpu with just 1.36 i thk the cpu is screwed up somehow it makes my ud3p power off and the dfi just burned up a mosfet.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
ok i put in my dfi p35 and guess what it caught fire when i was stress testing the cpu with just 1.36 i thk the cpu is screwed up somehow it makes my ud3p power off and the dfi just burned up a mosfet.









jeevus....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Yea i got some crappy luck i saved up enugh money for a nice video card and psu then other stuff goes to the crapper.


----------



## Dilyn

My friend laughed at your misfortune









Well, at least you've narrowed it down to your CPU... That seems to have a death wish...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

your friend can stick a carrot where the sun dont shine







Yea i thk my cpu has a death wish or somthing who the heck knows this week or next im ordering a new cpu i hope.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
your friend can stick a carrot where the sun dont shine








Yea i thk my cpu has a death wish or somthing who the heck knows this week or next im ordering a new cpu i hope.

Yea, I do not find anything funny bout the problems you are having.

Is there any chance to RMA the processor?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

na cpu been lapped and i thk its 3 years old already anyway.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


na cpu been lapped and i thk its 3 years old already anyway.


It is all probably lightning related. Some stuff takes a while to go completly bad after a jolt. Any chance of using homeowners insurance?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Pretty sure its to late had to be within 90days i thk and its been longer they replaced the motherboard but at the time nothing else was having problems, im ordering a q9550 next friday aslong as i got enugh spare money.


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow my insurance refused me when 4 puters died in a lightning strike. Thats why I went from a 920 to a Q8200 upgraded to a Q9550 couldn't afford to rebuild an overkill machine. Funny thing my DFI nforce4 lanparty SLI-DR actually had the chipset fan melt after that strike the mobo was warped so much I've never seen damage like that especially protected by a UPS.


----------



## Legacy8500

Hey I have a Gigabyte P45 UD3P and e8500 and I'm trying to overclock the highest I can go. Right now I'm at 4.2 ghz with a 1.28 vcore, my RAM is at 848 mhz and my MCH(I think that's the northbridge) is at 1.2. How are these setting? Am I doing anything wrong, or are these settings good. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Legacy8500* 
Hey I have a Gigabyte P45 UD3P and e8500 and I'm trying to overclock the highest I can go. Right now I'm at 4.2 ghz with a 1.28 vcore, my RAM is at 848 mhz and my MCH(I think that's the northbridge) is at 1.2. How are these setting? Am I doing anything wrong, or are these settings good. Any tips would be appreciated.

Vcore sounds right. MCH is your NB, and you will need more volts to go higher, especially with 6 gigs of ram.
What is your CPU term at? The higher the FSB the more Term you will need.


----------



## kurosu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
i have the code for it when your ready









Ok, I am not gonna try it quite yet, because I am too lazt to stress test at the moment, and 4ghz is great! But would you be able to post the settings you used for 4.25ghz please.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Wow my insurance refused me when 4 puters died in a lightning strike. Thats why I went from a 920 to a Q8200 upgraded to a Q9550 couldn't afford to rebuild an overkill machine. Funny thing my DFI nforce4 lanparty SLI-DR actually had the chipset fan melt after that strike the mobo was warped so much I've never seen damage like that especially protected by a UPS.


Ya we got taken care of they paid to have our trees that were hit cut down and gave me 95% of value of my 32inch 1080p and paid for all the phones in the house to be replaced. And paid for my motherboard they were pretty cool about it but this was the first claim ever from us in like 15 years of being with them. What was cool is i thk i got 550 for my 32inch tv and i bought a 42inch 1080p for 600 so i only had to add 50 bucks and got a bigger better tv.


----------



## koji

Hey guys anyone reading this happen to be using a True Black Rev C on a UD3P. Someone on hardforums says it doesn't fit with the new mounting.

Hate to link my own thread like this but I'm not sure it'll work.







-> Thread in the Air Cooling section.


----------



## marsey99

the new true mounting system is the same as the old one that the ifx-14 has, mine fits but i have it with the airflow going up the case as i have a fan above it sucking the heat out the top of my case.

i never tried it the otherway tbh as i get better temps with it like this in my box.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koji* 
Hey guys anyone reading this happen to be using a True Black Rev C on a UD3P. Someone on hardforums says it doesn't fit with the new mounting.

Hate to link my own thread like this but I'm not sure it'll work.







-> Thread in the Air Cooling section.

It will fit. No doubt in my mind. The only thing different from the old one is the added the pressure mod plate across the block.
All 775 holes for the coolers have the same spacing. This will never change.


----------



## koji

Aight, thx a bunch lads!

Got a message in the mail today saying I can go and pick up my board at the post office monday.







(Well I hope it's for the board and not for some silly stuff like taxes I still have to pay or whatever







)


----------



## JeevusCompact

Just wondering if I could see someones MIT that uses the q9550?

Thanks.


----------



## MADMAX22

Well gotta send back the E8500. The thing had a vid of 1.3v which isnt that big a deal if it had worked ok.

The temp sensors were stuck at 45c and 38c which is a little ridiculous. It also was giving me issues on my setup. Cleared cmos and tried known good settings from a previouse 8400 I had and ones from this thread and it would give reboots and messed with my OS.

Anyways got a rma # so gonna get a new one or the moneys back. If I get the money back may try one from ebay or something.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol sounds like my bad luck is rubbing off on you funny thing my pc has been happy running 400x9 1200mhz on ram with 1.33 vcore on the cpu.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Well gotta send back the E8500. The thing had a vid of 1.3v which isnt that big a deal if it had worked ok.

The temp sensors were stuck at 45c and 38c which is a little ridiculous. It also was giving me issues on my setup. Cleared cmos and tried known good settings from a previouse 8400 I had and ones from this thread and it would give reboots and messed with my OS.

Anyways got a rma # so gonna get a new one or the moneys back. If I get the money back may try one from ebay or something.


Just get the money back. I don't need more competition in the LCC








Kidding, it would be great.


----------



## GOTFrog

True black with new mounting bracket
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post8075490

MIT for Q9550 with UD3P @ 500 FSB 4.25GHz

CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Ep45 UD3P
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = OCZ Reaper PC-8500 5-5-5-15

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4250

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: disable
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.34
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: .760

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.34
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .760
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: .900
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900

MCH skew: 50ps
cpu skew: 100ps


----------



## JeevusCompact

thnx man.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi
I think I have a problem, un der CPU-Z my Q9650 Frequency keep going from 2700 MHZ to 4200 Ghz, what can I do?


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Hi
I think I have a problem, un der CPU-Z my Q9650 Frequency keep going from 2700 MHZ to 4200 Ghz, what can I do?

need to disable
C1E
CPU THERMAL MONITOR
EIST
C/C2E
in bios.

I think that's all of em.

That will give you full cpu operable.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thank you buddy


----------



## KaRLiToS

I think I have another problem... I recently upgrade my Geforce 8800 Gtx to an ATI HD 5850, since that time, one of my LAN Adapter RealTek RTL8168c(P)/8111C(P), I dont have a clue why.

GotFrog, thank you for yor settings, it works great on my rig, but no benchmark yet.


----------



## GOTFrog

No problem. I just try to give back to the community, I just love this place so if I know it I'll post it. Now if only Gigabyte hurries up and send my mobo back.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
I think I have another problem... I recently upgrade my Geforce 8800 Gtx to an ATI HD 5850, since that time, one of my LAN Adapter RealTek RTL8168c(P)/8111C(P), I dont have a clue why.

GotFrog, thank you for yor settings, it works great on my rig, but no benchmark yet.

Did the adapter stop functioning?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
No problem. I just try to give back to the community, I just love this place so if I know it I'll post it. Now if only Gigabyte hurries up and send my mobo back.

Frog, Giga sent me your board on accident and I have a lot of testing to do on it. Got to make sure it's ok, ya know. I'll have it back to ya in..........


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


I think I have another problem... I recently upgrade my Geforce 8800 Gtx to an ATI HD 5850, since that time, one of my LAN Adapter RealTek RTL8168c(P)/8111C(P), I dont have a clue why.

GotFrog, thank you for yor settings, it works great on my rig, but no benchmark yet.


It stopped working?
Does it show up in Device Manager?
If it does, try to reinstall the drivers for it...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Frog, Giga sent me your board on accident and I have a lot of testing to do on it. Got to make sure it's ok, ya know. I'll have it back to ya in..........












So I bought some really long black zip ties. Maybe now I'll be able to use just ONE zip tie per hole on my fans, and get a tighter/better connection on my fans (a couple are kinda loose because my longest ones I had were still fairly short







).


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


I think I have another problem... I recently upgrade my Geforce 8800 Gtx to an ATI HD 5850, since that time, one of my LAN Adapter RealTek RTL8168c(P)/8111C(P), I dont have a clue why.

GotFrog, thank you for yor settings, it works great on my rig, but no benchmark yet.


I know how to fix that mine does that sometimes go in bios and disable the lan ports reboot then go back and enable them and then mine show up in windows. Iv had to do that a few times when 1 of mine just disapeers for no reason.

On another note i think my computers finaly decided it wants to work right first time in 2 weeks its been stable for more then a few hrs been running great last 2 days at 400x9 1.33 vcore with the memory also at 1200mhz.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


It stopped working?
Does it show up in Device Manager?
If it does, try to reinstall the drivers for it...


Stopped working suddenly but I can still see it in Device manager but everytime I try to reinstall it, it never works, i'll try to get the driver from the Gigabytes web site.

But like "Bal3Wolf" said, and that I saw in other thread, I need to disable it then enable it from the bios. But didn't work for me yet.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Frog, Giga sent me your board on accident and I have a lot of testing to do on it. Got to make sure it's ok, ya know. I'll have it back to ya in..........


Not funny, I'm about to jump in my car and drive to your house.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Not funny, I'm about to jump in my car and drive to your house.


Wait, wait,wait, I just put in call to them and told them it was GotFrog's board from OCN, and they moved it to the front of the list.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Stopped working suddenly but I can still see it in Device manager but everytime I try to reinstall it, it never works, i'll try to get the driver from the Gigabytes web site.

But like "Bal3Wolf" said, and that I saw in other thread, I need to disable it then enable it from the bios. But didn't work for me yet.


ah when mine acts up i dont see it in device manager at all did you try to disable it then boot windows then reboot and enable it in bios and boot back into windows and let it get found and reinstall the drivers.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


True black with new mounting bracket
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post8075490


Thank you!


----------



## sintricate

I wasn't sure where to ask this question so i figured i'd just ask here:

What, if any, is the advantage of running a 1:1 ratio? I mean, wouldn't that require me to either underclock my memory or run a super high (possibly impossibly high) overclock of my CPU?

I always read people aiming for 1:1 but I never understood why.


----------



## MADMAX22

Its more stable usually with this board. However if you can run faster memory it doesnt gain you a whole lot but will gain you some performance.

Run the fastest you can as long as its stable.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Its more stable usually with this board. However if you can run faster memory it doesnt gain you a whole lot but will gain you some performance.

Run the fastest you can as long as its stable.


I always have just run as fast as possible which is why I never understood why someone would only want to run as fast as their FSB.


----------



## koji

AFAIK it should provide increased stability indeed when aiming for high overclocks but if you don't have issues getting your rig stable you're probably better off running your ram as fast as possible.

It used to be a "big deal" that whole 1:1 thing...

Some interesting stuff about it here. (not sure if I'm allowed to link to tomshw forum though)


----------



## Dilyn

Good news guys


















Highest temps I saw was 71C at 100% load under LinX, which seems good to me?








vcore is 1.35, but CPUz showed at most 1.312v.

400x9 = 3.6









Memory is running 1066 with 6-6-6-24, at 2.2v 1.3 MCH (1.3 seems to be the only volts I can get stable on when I overclock







).

Now let's just hope that it'll work out, and I won't get any memory related BSODs.


----------



## ricflairw000

I Just got this mo bo for my GF and am OCing fine

the problem I am having is with the Microphone and head set
its a haf 922 case


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Good news guys









Highest temps I saw was 71C at 100% load under LinX, which seems good to me?








vcore is 1.35, but CPUz showed at most 1.312v.

400x9 = 3.6









Memory is running 1066 with 6-6-6-24, at 2.2v 1.3 MCH (1.3 seems to be the only volts I can get stable on when I overclock







).

Now let's just hope that it'll work out, and I won't get any memory related BSODs.


So far, so good. Keep your fingers crossed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricflairw000*


I Just got this mo bo for my GF and am OCing fine

the problem I am having is with the Microphone and head set 
its a haf 922 case


That sucks. Let us know if you want some help.


----------



## SamOwens

Hello,

I have this board and would like some kind intelligent soul to help me understand
what the diff is and is it significant(See subject). I could of course do a Google search but I joined this forum to ask and help if possible not to be told to use Google.

Thanks


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SamOwens*


Hello,

I have this board and would like some kind intelligent soul to help me understand
what the diff is and is it significant(See subject). I could of course do a Google search but I joined this forum to ask and help if possible not to be told to use Google.

Thanks


I believe if you run one gfx card in the first pci express slot, it runs at a full x16, if you decided to crossfire two ati cards together, it drops the bandwidth on both of em to x8 bandwidth.


----------



## DaClownie

And, for arguements sake, the difference between 16x and 8x is absolutely negligible. I believe the performance drop off on average is somewhere around 1.5% (if my memory serves me correctly) between 16x bandwidth and 8x bandwidth on the PCI-E.

With that being said, go for it. If they are both 8x, it'll still be faster than a single card at 16x


----------



## SamOwens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


I believe if you run one gfx card in the first pci express slot, it runs at a full x16, if you decided to crossfire two ati cards together, it drops the bandwidth on both of em to x8 bandwidth.



Cool. What is the hit from 16x to 8x? Is it 50%?

Thanks Man!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

im running a 5870 and 8800gt and i see no slowdown at all. Their was a review befor showing 2 5870s only lose about 2% when in crossfire pcie 2.0 8x has a ton of bandwith its got plenty for 2 5870s or even 2 5970s.


----------



## SamOwens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


And, for arguements sake, the difference between 16x and 8x is absolutely negligible. I believe the performance drop off on average is somewhere around 1.5% (if my memory serves me correctly) between 16x bandwidth and 8x bandwidth on the PCI-E.

With that being said, go for it. If they are both 8x, it'll still be faster than a single card at 16x










Very fast reply


----------



## SamOwens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricflairw000*


I Just got this mo bo for my GF and am OCing fine

the problem I am having is with the Microphone and head set 
its a haf 922 case


Not sure if this helps. I just set up my HAF and when I went to test the headphone and mic jacks on the front they didn't work. I had to enable the Azalia codec in BIOS then it was a go


----------



## SamOwens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


im running a 5870 and 8800gt and i see no slowdown at all. Their was a review befor showing 2 5870s only lose about 2% when in crossfire pcie 2.0 8x has a ton of bandwith its got plenty for 2 5870s or even 2 5970s.


Crossfire is an ATI technology? Can I run two 8800gt's?

Thanks


----------



## Robilar

No, 8800GT's require a board that supports SLI.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Not exactly true he can find the sli hack and run it tho you cant use the newest drivers my friend is running 2 285s on a asus p45 right now.


----------



## SamOwens

But I can run the 8800 with an ATI card ? and reap the benefits so to speak?


----------



## marsey99

not on this board no, you need 2 ati or 2 nvidia cards.

msi do a mobo with a hydra chip that can use ati and nv cards but nv have a driver thing to stop it working right.

sry i have forgot your name now i have read a couple of pafes and im too lazy to look back









1:1

if you can increase your ratio on the same fsb then you will get some benfit but if you need to drop your fsb for the higher ratio/ram speed you may find your gains are next to none. but then you have straps to play with, and pl too (or trd if you like) which has a bigger impact on mem performance then people think.

i read test which ran the same hardware @ 10x400 and 8x500 1:1 and you would expect the 8x500 to win as it has more bandwidth but the 10x400 had a tighter pl/trd so what it lost in bandwidth it gained in speed from the tighter latency.

the only way you can sy what is best for your system is to test all the options you have and see which is best for your use.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamOwens* 
But I can run the 8800 with an ATI card ? and reap the benefits so to speak?

You can run a ati with a nv but you will just be using the nvida card for phsyx.
http://www.overclock.net/ati/591872-...ows-7-ati.html


----------



## Nelson2011

Well guys im sending my ud3p for rma monday and picked me up a ep-p43-ud3l from compusa today


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


not on this board no, you need 2 ati or 2 nvidia cards.

msi do a mobo with a hydra chip that can use ati and nv cards but nv have a driver thing to stop it working right.



Why does nVidia have to be so proprietary.

'What is this?? Someone has developed a chip that allows people to use two different video cards as if it were in SLi?!







We can NOT let this happen! How else will we bathe in money and build cardboard cards??'

EDIT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


So far, so good. Keep your fingers crossed.








































Currently stressing 3.8 with Orthos (LinX just pushes too hard... Hit 73C before the first test was even done







). 
Had to change the multi and FSB around so I could boot up. Kept getting BSODs at Windows login screen.

380x10, 1.375vcore. 
Max it has hit so far with Orthos (after one set of ten tests) is 62C on both cores. I think I has a winrar here.

Hooray for the C0 starting to love me!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M.I.T. Form*

CPU = Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 @ 2.66 GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F11
Ram = 4GB (2x 2GB) OCZ Reaper 1066 DDR2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 10
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.80 GHz (380x10)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 380
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400 Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1013
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (5) 6
tRCD .............................................: (5) 6
tRP............................................... ..: (5) 6
tRAS.............................................. : (15) 24

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 6 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 72 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: (1.125v) 1.375v
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.36v
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.5v
CPU Reference.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: .861v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.26v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: .861v
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: .9v
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.5v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.1v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.1v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: .9v
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: .9v
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: .9v



Enjoy


----------



## marsey99

thanks bal3wolf, i didnt cover that side of it really









you need both cards to be the same on this board to do the graphical rendering but you can get it working with an ati doing the visuals and nv card doing the physx stuff too.

yea dilyn, my heads still abit groggy but hydra 200 chip is on some msi big bang boards that somehow gets g cards from anybody working together. from what i read it worked untill nv did somthing to their drivers. wether its changed back since or they will do in the future im not sure.

iirc it was on 3dguru i read about it but this hangover is making me feel sick if i think too much or breath to much...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


thanks bal3wolf, i didnt cover that side of it really









you need both cards to be the same on this board to do the graphical rendering but you can get it working with an ati doing the visuals and nv card doing the physx stuff too.

yea dilyn, my heads still abit groggy but hydra 200 chip is on some msi big bang boards that somehow gets g cards from anybody working together. from what i read it worked untill nv did somthing to their drivers. wether its changed back since or they will do in the future im not sure.

iirc it was on 3dguru i read about it but this hangover is making me feel sick if i think too much or breath to much...










You probly could get around it same way people do by patching the drivers for physx all the patching does is remove the checks that look for a ati card.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
yea dilyn, my heads still abit groggy but hydra 200 chip is on some msi big bang boards that somehow gets g cards from anybody working together. from what i read it worked untill nv did somthing to their drivers. wether its changed back since or they will do in the future im not sure.

iirc it was on 3dguru i read about it but this hangover is making me feel sick if i think too much or breath to much...









Ya I read about the Hydra 200 in my CPU magazine








The Fuzion board is gonna have the chip... I really want it hahaha.
I hope that nVidia gets its head out of it's ...posterior... and starts to love the people who buy their cards instead of being monsters about it and saying 'you can only use our stuff, and nothing else'.


----------



## kimosabi

The fuzion board is still a P55 board. Ewwwww!


----------



## Dilyn

The Gigabyte P55 boards look sexy as hell though. I want one.


----------



## aleit

Hello all!

I've searched this (massive!) thread to the best of my ability, but I'm having a problem I'm not finding a solution for.

I just picked up this board for a new build, and I was having the common "keyboard works in BIOS, but not after POST" issue. I tried all combinations of enabling USB legacy keyboard/mouse/storage, and got it so I could use the keyboard to select the boot device, but it would always fail on "press any key to boot from CD/DVD." I successfully updated the BIOS to the latest version on the Gigabyte site, but it didn't solve any problems. I gave up trying to boot from CD, and instead installed from a USB flash drive. Everything worked fine in the installer (Debian testing, if it matters).

However, after a successful install and installing GRUB to the MBR of my only disk, the machine hangs after POST at the "verifying DMI pool...success" message. I modified the boot order to boot from the hard drive, removed the thumb drive, and again played with all combinations of the USB legacy options in the BIOS - nothing gets it past the point of that "verifying DMI pool" message, short of installing from the flash drive again.

I've submitted an RMA request because I'm tired of the issues with the board, but I figured if anyone had experienced this and could lend their advice before it is authorized, it would save me some time. Thanks in advance for any tips!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

My usb kb was little wierd with this board but it worked updating to f10k fixed my kb issues for the most part.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/


----------



## Dilyn

Try a PS/2 keyboard. Most people say that that works for them








But, that doesn't really solve your issues. It'll just tell you that PS/2 will work and USB won't.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well their went my 4 days stable its acting up again im glad im ordering a cpu this week i just hope its the cpu.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Well their went my 4 days stable its acting up again im glad im ordering a cpu this week i just hope its the cpu.


I have a Conroe E6300 sitting in a drawer if you want to borrow it to test your system before ordering a new chip


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i have a e6600 it didnt have these issues when its in. My pc was 100% stable at 400x9 1.33 vcore for about 4 days and now its acting up again come friday im ordering a q9550 or a q9650.


----------



## Ulua53

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Hi and welcome to the thread. I am going to send you a ton of info from my files for OCing quads on this board. I suggest you make a folder in your PM section to store them . Here they come in no particular order

EDIT--the one on voltage adjustments you will need to pay particular attention to


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Ya, it is a lot at one time ,but the last one on voltage adjustments is the most important one. Keep the ram underclocked until you get the CPU stable -that way you won't fail stability tests because of ram . CPU---then Ram.Sm fft in prime95 first,adjusting only the V-core and Term. Then Blend -adjusting the MCH Core in that one.

Plenty of good help here if you get stuck









edit--I just popped your REP cherry









Hey Denny,
Would you be kind enough to send that info my way? Thank you!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Well their went my 4 days stable its acting up again im glad im ordering a cpu this week i just hope its the cpu.

Ya mate I know the feeling. I've had to mess with so many settings over the past couple days in an attempt to get it stable. I think I'm almost there now though








Next stop, an attempt at 4. Although with my current 1.375vcore, I don't think I'll get there on air


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulua53*


Hey Denny,
Would you be kind enough to send that info my way? Thank you!


They should be in your mailbox. Welcome to the family


----------



## Hoodcom

I've been interested in this motherboard, and I am curious to know how high the FSB could be overclocked to on air cooling.









I'd probably would run an E8400 on it.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoodcom* 
I've been interested in this motherboard, and I am curious to know how high the FSB could be overclocked to on air cooling.









I'd probably would run an E8400 on it.

I have hit 543FSB/Q9650 and NoGuru has hit 550 or better on his with an E8400---both clocks on air


----------



## Hoodcom

Nice! Very very nice!

Now, as for RAM compatibility and overclocking ability, I am wondering if this RAM would work well with the board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231201

I don't have any of that, but I am trying to figure what I need before I buy.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hoodcom*


Nice! Very very nice!

Now, as for RAM compatibility and overclocking ability, I am wondering if this RAM would work well with the board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231201

I don't have any of that, but I am trying to figure what I need before I buy.










Most of the G.Skills run good on this board. I use the F2's the light blue ones, and never had a problem.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hoodcom*


Nice! Very very nice!

Now, as for RAM compatibility and overclocking ability, I am wondering if this RAM would work well with the board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231201

I don't have any of that, but I am trying to figure what I need before I buy.










I questioned about how this same set is, I had received a reply with, "those are an excellent selection". Pretty sure they will run great with this board.

Quote:



Here


In about a week and a half i am ordering them for the simple fact that they are able to run at 1200"stock" with 5-5-5-15. Vs what i have now 1066 stock 5-6-6-18.


----------



## Hoodcom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Most of the G.Skills run good on this board. I use the F2's the light blue ones, and never had a problem.

Wonderful! That helps a lot on my decision for the board.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
I questioned about how this same set is, I had received a reply with, "those are an excellent selection". Pretty sure they will run great with this board.

In about a week and a half i am ordering them for the simple fact that they are able to run at 1200"stock" with 5-5-5-15. Vs what i have now 1066 stock 5-6-6-18.

One of the reasons why I am looking into the RAM is not only because it can run at 1200 "_stock_", but I wouldn't have to worry _"as much"_ on the RAM when I up the FSB while overclocking the CPU. Plus at that speed, 5-5-5-15 timings (same timings my PC-8500 pair is set at on my sig rig), there'd surely be a nice performance increase. Especially if that G.Skill could hit, oh I dunno, maybe 1300 or more? That would be awesome, especially at the same default timings.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoodcom* 
Wonderful! That helps a lot on my decision for the board.









One of the reasons why I am looking into the RAM is not only because it can run at 1200 "_stock_", but I wouldn't have to worry _"as much"_ on the RAM when I up the FSB while overclocking the CPU. Plus at that speed, 5-5-5-15 timings (same timings my PC-8500 pair is set at on my sig rig), there'd surely be a nice performance increase. Especially if that G.Skill could hit, oh I dunno, maybe 1300 or more? That would be awesome, especially at the same default timings.









That's what im saying"in a good way as that's why I am getting them as well"







.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoodcom* 
Nice! Very very nice!

Now, as for RAM compatibility and overclocking ability, I am wondering if this RAM would work well with the board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231201

I don't have any of that, but I am trying to figure what I need before I buy.










Yes now I'm jealous. I so badly want a set of Pi's right now because my RAM doesn't really love this board









You will definitely be able to go really far with that set mate. Enjoy it.


----------



## GOTFrog

Any one knows if there's a way to find out what's going on with an RMA'ed board? Been a week since they go it and still not a word. My netbook is so slow.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Made it to 4.02GHz







.

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.02 (473x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 473
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Enabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1135
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 6
tRP..................................: 6
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: 60
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2T

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.28750v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.280v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.400v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.850v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.960v
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.590v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.140v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.125v
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## GOTFrog

Gratz Mr. Jeevus just a bit more to go. I'm you can get 500 fsb easy and I think you might actualy get it with less vcore than me.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Gratz Mr. Jeevus just a bit more to go. I'm you can get 500 fsb easy and I think you might actualy get it with less vcore than me.


Yea, my ram is stopping me. If i go higher, goes into 3 reboot thing.
Prior I had it at 3.8GHz"I think little more or maybe less" multi 8x, since it ran great at that, I just change the multi to 8.5 jumped it to 4.02, and dropped the vcore&cputerm just a tiny bit, now when I run intel burn test I sit exactly at 71c on all core. If i drop the the vcore any more, it will not boot, if I raise the vcore & term a tad, the temps are to high.. So i hit a sweet spot for now. Also, this is why I am buying them 1200 gkills, if I drop my ram timing to 5-5-5-15 it will not boot as my ram is defaulted as 5-6-6-18.


----------



## NoGuru

Jeevus, if you have ET6 installed, check how much PLL your getting. Usually it way overvolts it.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Just google ET6, nothing came up, I am not familiar with it, what is ET6?

nvm ima fool... Easy Tune6


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


Just google ET6, nothing came up, I am not familiar with it, what is ET6?


Easy Tune6 comes on the CD with the board. It shows your volts.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Here is a ss. What should PLL be set to?


----------



## NoGuru

That is WAY to high. Should be around 1.57.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*









That is WAY to high. Should be around 1.57.


Ehhhhhhhhhhhh........ I m Freaking Nowwwww
brb


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


Ehhhhhhhhhhhh........ I m Freaking Nowwwww
brb


Nothing to freak out over, you just should not need that high of volts.

Edit







LL helps you boot into windows. You may need a little more or a little less then I said.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nothing to freak out over, you just should not need that high of volts.


Fixed, 1.57 now, yeah it was on auto. Auto=the highest it can go, I suppose.

Thanks.

Edit:
wonder if something could have fried in the long run...
What is PLL for, anyhow?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


Fixed, 1.57 now, yeah it was on auto. Auto=the highest it can go, I suppose.


Not always, but it shows you why auto on some volts can be bad.

Edit:I doubt anything fried. If anything, it would corrupt your OS.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Edit:I doubt anything fried. If anything, it would corrupt your OS.

Well gee then I guess there's nothing to worry about


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Well gee then I guess there's nothing to worry about










 Shouldn't you be in school? And did I read some where that you have your ram in the 2nd and 4th slots? This might be why your having instability with the ram.


----------



## spdracer

Wondering what the differences between this and the F11


----------



## JeevusCompact

F11 lets you choose to save your bios to a profile as F12 lets you choose to load your saved profile.

8 Profiles total I believe.

ic, bios version. my bad.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
F11 lets you choose to save your bios to a profile as F12 lets you choose to load your saved profile.

8 Profiles total I believe.

No, all the BIOS will let you save and load profiles.


----------



## marsey99

i tried the f12 revision when it was still in beta last year, performed the same but again not all my stable setting worked so i went back to f11.

beta did have a new feature but i cant recall if it did anything good now









dam you jim for killing all those brain cells


----------



## marsey99

damm yopu 3g dongle too


----------



## spdracer

Will stick with 11 for now


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Shouldn't you be in school? And did I read some where that you have your ram in the 2nd and 4th slots? This might be why your having instability with the ram.


You really think that that's what could be causing my instability issues?

If that's so, I'll take off my shroud so I can put them in the first slot (I don't really think it's making that huge of a difference anyways).

And F11 BIOS actually seems to be BETTER for me than F9... But there are lots of variables here so I'm gonna have to say don't listen to my experience


----------



## BradleyW

Hey everyone, just popping back to my good old thread to say hello! And hello new members of our thread. Hope your enjoying the EP45-UD3P!


----------



## dennyb

Hi Brad ,where ya been?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


You really think that that's what could be causing my instability issues?

If that's so, I'll take off my shroud so I can put them in the first slot (I don't really think it's making that huge of a difference anyways).

And F11 BIOS actually seems to be BETTER for me than F9... But there are lots of variables here so I'm gonna have to say don't listen to my experience










It's just a possibility. Some boards a finicky if you skip slot 1 and 3.


----------



## marsey99

yea, i was reading somewhere (think it was ocz forums) and his board wouldnt post without a stick in dimm a1?

i agree dilyn, f11 is my fave so far too by someway, f9 was a good easy clocker but tbh it felt slugish whilst in the bios and the raid bios took an age. f11 needed reworking for me to be stable above 3.6ghz but that wasnt too hard and the bios itself it much faster when tweaking.

having said that if you have a nice oc already set in f9 ans no issues i would stay with it as chances are your higher clock settings wont work on 11 or 12.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

iv switched from running my ram ins 1-3 and 2-4 and no more issues then i already have. Tho sence i installed f10k my pc posts alot better no matter what overclock i give it. And when i first got the board i ran my ram in 2-4 without a single issue for months. And i found me a q9550 retail e0 for 230 shipped going to order one friday.


----------



## GOTFrog

I got good new and bad news today, Gigabyte shipped my board back to me but they used USPS and I've always had bad chance with them like 4 week shipping. ARGH


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
I got good new and bad news today, Gigabyte shipped my board back to me but they used USPS and I've always had bad chance with them like 4 week shipping. ARGH

I bet you get in a week or less. Did they say what was wrong?


----------



## GOTFrog

no I didn't receive anything from Gigabyte, the mail was from USPS.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I always get my stuff fast thru usps like 2-3 days normaly.


----------



## GOTFrog

Well the problem is that I'm in Canada so the transit between USPS and Canada Post sucks. Anyways since I havent heard anything from my ram I decided to buy some G.SKILL F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK PC2-8500 4GB 2X2GB DDR2-1066 CL5-5-5-15 to go with my board can't wait


----------



## MADMAX22

Those PK guys are nice, youll have fun when you get it all back together.


----------



## koji

Board finally arrived today. Good stuff. Hope it survived the journey from California to Belgium, guess I'll know tonight


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Well the problem is that I'm in Canada so the transit between USPS and Canada Post sucks. Anyways since I havent heard anything from my ram I decided to buy some G.SKILL F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK PC2-8500 4GB 2X2GB DDR2-1066 CL5-5-5-15 to go with my board can't wait


A fine selection









Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


Board finally arrived today. Good stuff. Hope it survived the journey from California to Belgium, guess I'll know tonight










Can't wait to see some OC'ing


----------



## repo_man

Just bought a used E2180 from a fellow member, can't wait to grab some ram and a GPU so I can see how far this little chip will go!


----------



## stixx2002

Hi guys - if I have four 2GB memory sticks with the same standard settings (5-5-5-15, 2.1v, and 1066MHz), but two sticks are made by g.skill and two by Patriot, is there any "no, dont do it!!!!" concerns I should be aware of? Id like to simply knock my PC to 8GB of ram as opposed to simply selling a couple of the sticks.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stixx2002*


Hi guys - if I have four 2GB memory sticks with the same standard settings (5-5-5-15, 2.1v, and 1066MHz), but two sticks are made by g.skill and two by Patriot, is there any "no, dont do it!!!!" concerns I should be aware of? Id like to simply knock my PC to 8GB of ram as opposed to simply selling a couple of the sticks.


You shouldn't have a problem doing that, especially with them all being the same voltage and timings.


----------



## stixx2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


You shouldn't have a problem doing that, especially with them all being the same voltage and timings.










Great - thx for the quick reply


----------



## GOTFrog

So I'm still waiting, tried the power button again no go, I know no motherboard in the case but I need to find something to keep me occupied on my day off. I'm running out of Ideas, I installed win7 ultimate on my eeepc, I built a new computer for my wife, I jailbroke my Ipod touch, I bought books and read them, I overclocked my OCN account, bought OCN appliquees and lainyard and new ram. Now Im running out ideas. I should of left a not in the box saying to contact me so I can pay for Extreme delivery.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


So I'm still waiting, tried the power button again no go, I know no motherboard in the case but I need to find something to keep me occupied on my day off. I'm running out of Ideas, I installed win7 ultimate on my eeepc, I built a new computer for my wife, I jailbroke my Ipod touch, I bought books and read them, I overclocked my OCN account, bought OCN appliquees and lainyard and new ram. Now Im running out ideas. I should of left a not in the box saying to contact me so I can pay for Extreme delivery.


Lap your cooler? Lap a CPU? Dust your PSU?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


So I'm still waiting, tried the power button again no go, I know no motherboard in the case but I need to find something to keep me occupied on my day off. I'm running out of Ideas, I installed win7 ultimate on my eeepc, I built a new computer for my wife, I jailbroke my Ipod touch, I bought books and read them, I overclocked my OCN account, bought OCN appliquees and lainyard and new ram. Now Im running out ideas. I should of left a not in the box saying to contact me so I can pay for Extreme delivery.


grow 2 more arms and legs so you can run faster and mutitask easyer lol.


----------



## GOTFrog

PSU is new, I should prolly lap my TRUE, but i'll wait a bit on the CPU still brand new got about 36hr of usage on it same for the PSU. but if I lap my TRUE but not the CPU wont I get worst temps since I'm fairly certain that my cpu is not flat.


----------



## dog5566

Hi all got my EP45-UD3LR 2 days ago an i have a prob when booting, it starts fine for 10+ times then it will start, but wont post to the monter? it powers up and it beps onces then restarts, but after sum trying, it starts again? its not oc, pleas help.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


PSU is new, I should prolly lap my TRUE, but i'll wait a bit on the CPU still brand new got about 36hr of usage on it same for the PSU. but if I lap my TRUE but not the CPU wont I get worst temps since I'm fairly certain that my cpu is not flat.


You most likely gain a bit from lapping that TRUE, they are notoriously warped on the bottom. At least lapping one item (either the cooler or the chip) helps because you have _one_ flat surface instead of _two_ uneven ones. As stated, lapping a cooler should always benefit you. _Especially_ a TRUE.


----------



## GOTFrog

Screw this decided to lap and lap I'm doing, went thru 320 for 2:30 hrs now doing 400 and pissing off my wife with the scratching, but heh! Starting 600 now. and screw warranty most likely doing cpu too.

Damn my new memory is going to arrive before my board


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Screw this decided to lap and lap I'm doing, went thru 320 for 2:30 hrs now doing 400 and pissing off my wife with the scratching, but heh! Starting 600 now. and screw warranty most likely doing cpu too.

Damn my new memory is going to arrive before my board










Get pics after its finished







.


----------



## GOTFrog

Forgot to take pics before but there was a large scratch down the middle currently on 800.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im going to order my q9550 friday the place says its a e0 how far will i be able to overclock it for those that have them ?


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Im going to order my q9550 friday the place says its a e0 how far will i be able to overclock it for those that have them ?

I really don't know but atm I am at 4.02 with the ram I have atm. I am sure it will be able to go even further with 1200 pc2-9600 ram that ima order Wednesday.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea my ram is good up to 1200-1230 mhz but i have to push more volts thru it so i run it at 1200 or less usualy.


----------



## GOTFrog

I was able to get to 4.25 easy with almost no tweaking with my e0 but stoped there since the memory controler on my mobo started acting up.

the lapping job won't be great I think. Didn't do 600-800 long enough I think we will see when I'm done.


----------



## Dilyn

RAM still acts finnicky at anything above 1013 (400Mhz). Any ideas on what I should try?


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
RAM still acts finnicky at anything above 1013 (400Mhz). Any ideas on what I should try?

How are the volts?


----------



## Dilyn

RAM is rated at 2.1v.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
RAM is rated at 2.1v.

What are the volts set to?


----------



## GOTFrog

Are they running @ stock rated volts?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


What are the volts set to?


2.1









Stock timings are 5-5-5-18, set it to 6-6-6-24 so that I could boot when I was running at 3.6 (wouldn't boot otherwise). All other (more specific) RAM timings are set to auto.


----------



## GOTFrog

you can't get them to work @ stock rated speed? They may be defective or the board just don't like them


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


2.1









Stock timings are 5-5-5-18, set it to 6-6-6-24 so that I could boot when I was running at 3.6 (wouldn't boot otherwise). All other (more specific) RAM timings are set to auto.


Give it a bump in volt's.

I always love showing my lapping.


----------



## JeevusCompact

I had to raise my rated 1.8-2.1v to 2.140. to boot. For my OC setup of course.

Edit:
Nice Lap














.

I might hit mine up with a lap job, gonna practice on an oldie first.


----------



## Dilyn

I've tried bumping the volts. Goes into an endless reboot cycle (won't post) when I go to 2.2 or anything in between.

And wow, hawt.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I've tried bumping the volts. Goes into an endless reboot cycle (won't post) when I go to 2.2 or anything in between.

And wow, hawt.










Get memset if you don't have it, and let me take a look at your settings.

Thanks guys!


----------



## marsey99

im thinking about lapping my kit too, NG how much did your temps drop when you did yours?

i know iv said it before but that does look dam good that too


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


im thinking about lapping my kit too, NG how much did your temps drop when you did yours?

i know iv said it before but that does look dam good that too










Thank you. It's been a while, but I think I got about 4 or 5 degrees drop.
That's from 400, up to 2000.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thank you. It's been a while, but I think I got about 4 or 5 degrees drop.
That's from 400, up to 2000.


Specific guide you followed? or just that damn talented







.


----------



## GOTFrog

Nice Noguru that a great job.

Here's the final Product, not really happy with it I still can see some scratches and it's still milky.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


Specific guide you followed? or just that damn talented







.


I do about 35 passes on each side of the CPU then turn 90 degrees.
Usually twice for each grit.

Looks good Frog. Small scratches are not that big of a deal. As long as it's flat. If your concerned, check it with a razor blade to make sure it's flat.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Nice lapping jobs i tried to relap my mega and my quad but highest grit i could find in my town was 1500 not really a mirror finish but it gets the job done.


----------



## Ledge68

What BIOS are you Q9550 OCer's using? I am still running the F7a BIOS. Is there any improvements for OCing quads in later BIOS's?


----------



## marsey99

i have some diamond based paste on the way and now i cant decide wether to lapp before or after i have compared it :?


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ledge68*


What BIOS are you Q9550 OCer's using? I am still running the F7a BIOS. Is there any improvements for OCing quads in later BIOS's?


F9 is what I run and it works really well.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


i have some diamond based paste on the way and now i cant decide wether to lapp before or after i have compared it :?


I been using ic7 since summer, its awesome stuff. I used xeb's guide which came very useful to me. Ionno bout waiting or not.
xeb's IC7 guide


----------



## Ledge68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


i have some diamond based paste on the way and now i cant decide wether to lapp before or after i have compared it :?


If your going to lap anyway might as well get it done before your TIM shows up. It will make a difference even though it's a small one.


----------



## Ledge68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


F9 is what I run and it works really well.


Thanks for the reply.. I will give it a shot! Not having allot of luck hitting 4.0Ghz with my Q9550.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


I been using ic7 since summer, its awesome stuff. I used xeb's guide which came very useful to me. Ionno bout waiting or not.
xeb's IC7 guide


i have been preheating tim for years m8, unlike what xeb says in that thread it works a treat with all thick pastes (as5 mx2/3 and the likes) if you use the squish method


----------



## koji

Ok, unpacked the board last night, arrived undamaged, customs opened it though but no biggy, installed it and made sure if it POSTed. It did so it survived the journey!









Still have to finish up all the wiring and set stuff up the way I like it, that'll take some time... Another quick question guys, any advise on what bios I should be running on a rev 1.6, can I just take the latest one (version FD) on the gigabyte website or is there something special I should know about.


----------



## marsey99

none that im aware of other than to set it up right after clearing.

clear>bios>run optimised defaults>f10>bios>set up ram/boot options>f10>oc>


----------



## koji

Oki, thx marsey!


----------



## marsey99

nps m8, im sure we can get you above 4ghz as soon as your ready


----------



## Dilyn

Memory passed memtest with no errors...








Tried putting it at 2.14v, went into a constant reboot cycle. Tried at 2.12v, and it booted up but wouldn't go into Windows (black screen). Put it back at 2.1 at 1013 and it booted just fine.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ledge68*


Thanks for the reply.. I will give it a shot! Not having allot of luck hitting 4.0Ghz with my Q9550.


Post you settings. Here is an MIT form.


----------



## Mech0z

As I have mentioned in this thread my EP45 UD4P rev1 died a week ago, but tomorrow I am recieving a EP45T Extreme Iam borrowing from a friend. How does this clock compared to the UD4P if anyone know? I will use watercooling ofc. But I hope to break my prev cpuz of 4196 with my Q6600.


----------



## GOTFrog

The FD bios is good, thats what I'm using and got 4.25 with almost no tweaking, can't wait to get my RMA back so I can tweak the hell out of it. Wouldn't mind get tting it @ 550 just for a cpu-z validation.


----------



## GOTFrog

Label/Receipt Number: ***********
Class: Priority Mail International Parcels
Service(s): International Parcels
Status: International Dispatch

Your item left the United States from ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) at 7:55 PM on January 27, 2010. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

Just received those bad boys


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Memory passed memtest with no errors...








Tried putting it at 2.14v, went into a constant reboot cycle. Tried at 2.12v, and it booted up but wouldn't go into Windows (black screen). Put it back at 2.1 at 1013 and it booted just fine.

What is your tRFC default setting vs what you have set?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
What is your tRFC default setting vs what you have set?

Yeah, and get memset, not memtest. I want to look at all your ram sttings.

Froggy, you will be happy with those sticks.


----------



## BradleyW

Does this motherboard support ATI 5850


----------



## GOTFrog

Yes it does, at least my 5770 works great on it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

and my 5870 works in it along with my 8800gt at the same time.


----------



## Ledge68

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
and my 5870 works in it along with my 8800gt at the same time.

Do they work together or separate? 2 display's? Is this with a SLI/Crossfire hack? Just curious.


----------



## SgtHop

I would imagine he's using the 8800 as PhysX, or something of the like. Maybe just folding on it.


----------



## NoGuru

Froggy, don't forget to set your volt's high on the ram when testing CPU. 2.0 to 2.1, after your CPU is stable try and lower the volt's to them.
I am currently running them at 1030 with 1.88 volt's.


----------



## GOTFrog

ok will do that. I really want my motherboard now those babies are crying for some OC pleasure.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ledge68*


Do they work together or separate? 2 display's? Is this with a SLI/Crossfire hack? Just curious.


Im using the 5870 as my main card and the 8800gt for physx but im running boinc on both cards.


----------



## marsey99

my ocz sticks dont like too much voltage either, they are rated to 2.1v but if i go over that they throw out iractic errors, tested them and they are most stable around 1.9v (1.86) upto 1066 and no matter what i do with them they wont budge over 1080.

i know a couple of other lads who got the same batch and theirs are exactlty the same.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

you know marsey more i been playing with my pc i thk my ram is the issue its been running great with ram at 1100mhz and their volts at 2.1 or 2.0. But i still want to get a new cpu cause its got problems i thk 1.38 vcore and the pc powers off so i need a new cpu i thk anyway.


----------



## NoGuru

Well look what the post man brought. Frog DO NOT LOOK!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol guru your mean to frog


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
lol guru your mean to frog









He seems like a good hearted guy, he can take it.
It's for a build I am doing for a friend, but I may keep this and give him a P5Q pro.


----------



## GOTFrog

You are a funny one Guru

My 4250 earned me 1.2 points in Hwbot WOOHOO


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i havet messed with hwbot for years i did have alot of points at one time till the website i used to host all my screen shots died and they deleted all my stuff cause of it. I decided to submit all my recent benchmarks my 8800gt got me 8 points lol.


----------



## NoGuru

I only have about 12 points there now. I just booted the new board up with a P4 651 in it, and broke my new high 4.6 something, but I had no connection so no validation. I did save it though. Let me see if I can grab it.

Dam, can't find anything that will open it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

if you saved it you can submit it to cpuz i thk.


----------



## NoGuru

I could kiss you Bal3Wolf, but instead I will rep you. Thank you!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

nice i thk i got around 40-60 points i can never tell with them i got my e6600 up to 4500mhz.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


my ocz sticks dont like too much voltage either, they are rated to 2.1v but if i go over that they throw out iractic errors, tested them and they are most stable around 1.9v (1.86) upto 1066 and no matter what i do with them they wont budge over 1080.

i know a couple of other lads who got the same batch and theirs are exactlty the same.


Good to know... I'll have to try this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


He seems like a good hearted guy, he can take it.
It's for a build I am doing for a friend, but I may keep this and give him a P5Q pro.


I'll trade you my UD3R for it








Plus a crisp two dollar bill. How could you turn this offer down.

I think I'm gonna have to put my HDD cage back into my case. The lack of cable management is starting to really piss me off, so I think I'm gonna take a dremel to it once I get one and move some stuff around... Hide this 24 pin and the ATX better.

EDIT

MemSET settings


----------



## marsey99

i would try a higher pl (trd) of 7 and if that helps any tighten the other timings.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
i would try a higher pl (trd) of 7 and if that helps any tighten the other timings.

This^ and your tRFC is way to high.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


your tRFC is way to high.


I was thinking the same. Did not wanna mention it just in case I was wrong.


----------



## IntelConvert

these are my settings on my UD3R. this is only a preliminary OC and it passed a few runs of IBT, but i will do 50 runs or so after my AS5 has a little time to set up like the instructions say, yes, im following instructions....









450x9 = 4050mhz (could drop to 445, but i want 4.0ghz stable!)

1.3625v BIOS (might be able to drop this a notch, and this is with LLC off)
1.328v CPUz
1.310v Load

ram
450mhz DDR = 900mhz
5-5-5-18 @ 2.0v (had to bump up from 1.8v to pass stress testing)

MCH core @ 1.2v (bumped this a little to help with the 450mhz FSB stability)

any advice appreciated, i want this stable without having too much voltage/extra heat


----------



## marsey99

trfc is high but that wont cause instability, most of the timings look high to me tbh but again they wont cause instability but too tight on the other hand....

@convert

fill this out m8, make it alot easier for us to help :d

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...-guide-mit.txt


----------



## Volcom13

Need help.

Can't do anything with this.


----------



## JeevusCompact

On the video, you're tRAS is @ 5 Volcom. Did I see that incorrect?


----------



## Volcom13

tRAS is at 15.


----------



## marsey99

in that vid its 5 bro









clear the cmos>bios>run optimised defaults>f10>bios>set boot options> set all those "auto" on the right to the numbers and voltages on the left>f10

let us know


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


in that vid its 5 bro










That's what I was stating. Told me it was at 15.


----------



## marsey99

not 100% but i think your ram need 2.0/2.1v too?


----------



## Volcom13

OOOPS!

Fixed it.


----------



## Volcom13

Okay. I got it at 2.91 GHz (343x8.5) @1.184v.

Getting high 40s to mid 50s at 100% using Prime95. How long should I run Prime95?


----------



## marsey99

tbh i recon you can get to abouit 3.6ghz on that voltage before you need start worrying about stress testing, just make sure you drop the ram ratio so it dont get too high.

keep upping the fsb till it refuses to boot then work on getting it stable there before you continue.

if you get stuck use that bios template i linked to on the last page and post all the settings and post it and we will see where your at.


----------



## Volcom13

How do I drop the RAM Ratio?


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
How do I drop the RAM Ratio?

It's called "System Memory Multiplier" in the Bios.

It works like this; if you have a System Mem Multi @ 2 it'll multiply your FSB speed (CPU Host Frequency in the bios) by 2 and that will be your DDR2 speed.

So at *343* __Host Frequency or FSB speed what you want to call it__ *x 2* your sticks of DDR2 ram will be running at *686*mhz

Taking into account your sticks of RAM (PC8500/1066mhz) you should be able to run them upto 533mhz CPU Host Frequency with a memory multiplier of 2. That would result in 4.53ghz CPU speed (533x8.5). You'll probably won't hit CPU speeds that high but that's just to give you some insight on how that works, I hope you can figure out my Engrish a bit, there's not really an easy way to explain it









(Correct me if I'm wrong here lads, going from what I know from OCing on other boards and reading up a bit here.)


----------



## Abrajam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
How do I drop the RAM Ratio?

u have to mess around with the system memory multipliers and the MCH Frequency Latch as u increase the FSB so u can keep your RAM within stock speeds as u increase cpu frequency by increasing the FSB







let me know if it helps


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


i would try a higher pl (trd) of 7 and if that helps any tighten the other timings.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This^ and your tRFC is way to high.


Will do...

And at one point I had the tRFC set manually to like, 56.


----------



## Volcom13

The computer randomly shut down while I was watching a movie in the other room. Not sure if it was because of the overclock or not, but here's my MIT settings.

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = A3 Revision v6.00
Ram = 4GB G.Skill PC8500 Pi Black

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.10GHz (365 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 365
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: Auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 1168
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: (N/A)
CPU Vcore............................: 1.26250 (Auto)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200 (Auto)
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500 (Auto)
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: .760 (Auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100 (Auto)
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .760 (Auto)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: .900 (Auto)
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500 (Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100 (Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)


----------



## marsey99

its your ram as its running 100mhz faster than stock









put your ram voltage to 1.8v and then change all those auto voltages to the numbers on the left (what it says is default) and then once you have set them all put the ram voltage back up to 2.1v.

when you do you will see other settings change as alot of settings need to move at a ratio of other voltages, the p45 is picky and some settings have a relationship with others and you will need to maintain them.

with those voltages set and with llc on, maybe up the termination a notch, and with the ram multi dropped to 2.00 or 2.40 i think you will get up to around 3.8ghz. maybe a little less if your cpu is voltage hungry.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Seems like you have a good HS. Here are my settings for 4.02ghz, not saying to oc your processor that high but these are the settings that I have.

Don't mind my ram timings & voltages as my ram is totally different.

Just as a reference.

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550 E0
Motherboard = ep45-ud3p
BIOS Version = FB
Ram = G Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPQ

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.02 (473x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 473
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Enabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1135
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 6
tRP..................................: 6
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: 60
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2T

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.28750v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.280v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.400v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.850v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.960v
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.590v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.140v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.125v
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## Volcom13

Testing it now. Don't leave me hanging!


----------



## Volcom13

Alright. I fixed everything that was said by Marsey, but for CPU Refference there is no option for .755 so I left it at .760. Same went with MCH Reference; brought it up from .760 to .803 to get closer to .800. The RAM multiplier is at 2.40.

Should I stress test it now? Or should I increase the overclock a bit?


----------



## JeevusCompact

Test first, then go from there







.


----------



## Volcom13

How long should I test it? Overnight (8-10 Hours)? What's your input Marsey?

Small FFT or Blend?


----------



## marsey99

up the fsb 5 at a time till it wont boot, drop it 10 fsb and then stress test it









let us know how far you get on those settings

Code:



Code:


***************************************
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.0) - F11
***************************************
*****************q9550*****************
***************************************
....MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.).... 
***************************************
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: [Turbo]
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: [8X]
x Fine CPU Clock Ratio................: +0.5
CPU Frequency ........................: 4.25GHz

********** Clock Chip Control *********
*****  Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: [Enabled]
x CPU Host Frequency(Mhz).............: [500]
PCI Express Frequency(Mhz)............: [100]
C.I.A.2...............................: [Disabled]

***** Advanced Clock Control..........: [Press Enter]

CPU Clock Drive.......................: [800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: [900mV]
CPU Clock Skew........................: [  0ps]
MCH Clock Skew........................: [  100ps]

****** DRAM Performance Control *******
Performance Enhance...................: [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.)........: [Disabled] (N/A)
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier......(SPD)...: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency(Mhz)...........800...: [1000]
DRAM Timing Selectable........(SPD)...: [Manual]
***** Standard Timing Control
x CAS Latency Time................5...: [ 5]
x tRCD ...........................5...: [ 5]
x tRP.............................5...: [ 5]
x tRAS...........................15...: [15]

***** Advanced Timing Control.........: [Press Enter]

x tRRD............................3...: [Auto]
x tWTR............................3...: [Auto]
x tWR.............................6...: [Auto]
x tRFC...........................46...: [55]
x tRTP............................3...: [Auto]
x Command Rate (CMD) .............0...: [Auto]

***** Channel A Timing Settings.......: [Press Enter]

x Static tRead Value..............7...: [9]
x tRD Phase0 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase1 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase3 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x Trd2rd(Different Rank)..........8...: [Auto]
x Twr2wr(Different Rank)..........8...: [Auto]
x Twr2rd(Different Rank)..........7...: [Auto]
x Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..........9...: [Auto]
x DIMM1 Clock Skew Control (ps).......: [Auto]
x DIMM2 Clock Skew Control (ps).......: [Auto]
x DDR Write Training..................: [Auto]

***** Channel A Driving Settings......: [Press Enter]

x Driving Strength Profile............: [Auto]
x Data Driving Pull-Up Level..........: [Auto]
x Cmd Driving Pull-Up level...........: [Auto]
x Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level..........: [Auto]
x Clk Driving Pull-Up Level...........: [Auto]
x Data Driving Pull-Down Level........: [Auto]
x Cmd Driving Pull-Down level.........: [Auto]
x Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level........: [Auto]
x Clk Driving Pull-Down Level.........: [Auto]

***** Channel B Timing Settings.......: [Press Enter]

x Static tRead Value..............7...: [9]
x tRD Phase0 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase1 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..........0...: [Auto]
x tRD Phase3 Adjustment...........0...: [Auto]
x Trd2rd(Different Rank)..........8...: [Auto]
x Twr2wr(Different Rank)..........8...: [Auto]
x Twr2rd(Different Rank)..........7...: [Auto]
x Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..........9...: [Auto]
x DIMM1 Clock Skew Control.....(ps)...: [Auto]
x DIMM2 Clock Skew Control.....(ps)...: [Auto]
x DDR Write Training..................: [Auto]

***** Channel B Driving Settings......: [Press Enter]

x Driving Strength Profile............: [Auto]
x Data Driving Pull-Up Level..........: [Auto]
x Cmd Driving Pull-Up level...........: [Auto]
x Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level..........: [Auto]
x Clk Driving Pull-Up Level...........: [Auto]
x Data Driving Pull-Down Level........: [Auto]
x Cmd Driving Pull-Down level.........: [Auto]
x Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level........: [Auto]
x Clk Driving Pull-Down Level.........: [Auto]

***** Motherboard Voltage Control *****
Voltage Types..........Normal...........Current
-----------------------------------------------------
*** CPU *******************************
Load-Line Calibration.................: [Disabled]
CPU Vcore..............1.28750V.......: [1.40625v]
CPU Termination........1.200V.........: [1.34v]
CPU PLL................1.500V.........: [1.57v]
CPU Reference..........0.760V.........: [0.888v]
*** MCH/ICH ***************************
MCH Core...............1.100V.........: [1.4v]
MCH Reference..........0.760V.........: [0.928v]
MCH/DRAM Reference.....0.900V.........: [0.95v]
ICH I/O................1.500V.........: [1.57v]
ICH Core...............1.100V.........: [1.1v]
*** DRAM ******************************
DRAM Voltage...........1.800V.........: [1.9V]
DRAM Termination.......0.900V.........: [0.95v]
Channel A Reference....0.900V.........: [0.95v]
Channel B Reference....0.900V.........: [0.95v]

******* Advanced BIOS Features ********
Hard Disk Boot Priority...............: [Press Enter]
First Boot Device.....................: [Hard Disk]
Second Boot Device....................: [Disabled]
Third Boot Device.....................: [Disabled]
Password Check........................: [Setup]
HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability.............: [Enabled]
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect.............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...............: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support..................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.....................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology.............: [Disabled]
Delay For HDD (Secs)..................: [ 0]
Full Screen LOGO Show.................: [Disabled]
Init Display First....................: [PEG]

******* Integrated Peripherals ********
USB Keyboard Function.................: [Enabled]
USB Mouse Function....................: [Enabled]
USB Storage Function..................: [Enabled]

thats my 4.25ghz without llc, i cant find my template with llc @500 fsb but i know that the cpu voltage is lower.

edit

keep in mind my ram sucks and im on a r not a p too.


----------



## Volcom13

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## NoGuru

Here is my breakfast sandwich umm.

Volcom, your main volt's you will play with are vocre, term, and MCH.

I had to say something about this board so I don't get in trouble for showing off my sandwich.


----------



## marsey99

mmm thats the kind of butty that deserves showing off m8









volcom this is the guy you want to talk to m8, hes forgot more about this mobo than i know


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
mmm thats the kind of butty that deserves showing off m8









volcom this is the guy you want to talk to m8, hes forgot more about this mobo than i know









Thanks! I am magic, just made that sandwich disappear.









Ahh, you know just as much.


----------



## Volcom13

I'm at 400 FSB. (3.4GHz)

I'm going up till 3:00 AM

Which is about 21 minutes.Then stress testing for 8-10 Hours.


----------



## marsey99

im betting 3.75/3.8ghz before you need to touch the cpu voltage


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
im betting 3.75/3.8ghz before you need to touch the cpu voltage









Yeah, that's whats nice about these Processors







.


----------



## Volcom13

For Marsey and NoGuru


----------



## NoGuru

That banana has nice color!
Test, and get some sleep. I will try and get on earlier tomorrow.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I figured out if i run my ram over 1125-1150 now its what causes me all kinds of problems but the cpu has issues if i use more then 1.36 vcore it just powers the pc off. Funny the ram ran fine at 1200 for almost a year without 1 problem but now it only wants to run stock speeds or less and when i ran memtest it showed no errors but i have crashes and bsod in windows.


----------



## Volcom13

Alrighty.

I got to 425 -3.61GHz and it BSOD'd.

I dropped FSB to 415 as said by Marsey.

I'm going to stress test for 8-10 hours. Using which one? Small FFT or Blend?


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


Alrighty.

I got to 425 -3.61GHz and it BSOD'd.

I dropped FSB to 415 as said by Marsey.

I'm going to stress test for 8-10 hours. Using which one? Small FFT or Blend?


I believe it is by in-order Small, Large then Blend.


----------



## marsey99

do small first as it more cpu bound, once we know the cpu is stable we can worry about the ram/mch









right i need some tea


----------



## Volcom13

Sounds good.


----------



## Dilyn

I'm going to a lockin tonight... I'll probably try to get a bit higher out of this (if anything, a higher fsb) and I'll try to increase my ram timings. Then I'll stress test while I'm gone









Nice to see that you're getting lots of help Volcom. Love this thread


----------



## Volcom13

Good mornin'.

It's been running for a good 7 hours. Gonna give it another hour.

Max temps got up to 71C.

Kinda dangerous.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


Good mornin'.

It's been running for a good 7 hours. Gonna give it another hour.

Max temps got up to 71C.

Kinda dangerous.


Nah, that's not too bad for temps. Your not going to ever get that high in real world apps. If your going to keep the OC, keep going. If your going to raise it, stop the test and keep pushing.


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nah, that's not too bad for temps. Your not going to ever get that high in real world apps. If your going to keep the OC, keep going. If your going to raise it, stop the test and keep pushing.


I want to get as high as 4.2GHz or at least 4.0.

It passed 8 Hours of Prime95 (Small) so what should I do? Raise the FSB again by 5MHz increments?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


I want to get as high as 4.2GHz or at least 4.0.

It passed 8 Hours of Prime95 (Small) so what should I do? Raise the FSB again by 5MHz increments?


Yep, go until you get a red box error and raise vcore and term a bit. Only test for about an hour if you plan on raising your OC more.


----------



## NoGuru

Fill out the MIT so we know where you are at.

opps, I thought I edited the last post.


----------



## Volcom13

Alrighty.

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = A3 Revision v6.00
Ram = 4GB G.Skill PC8500 Pi Black

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.10GHz (365 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 365
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 1168
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: (N/A)
CPU Vcore............................: 1.26250 (Auto)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200 (Auto)
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500 (Auto)
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: .760 (Auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100 (Auto)
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .803 (Auto)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: .900 (Auto)
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500 (Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100 (Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)


----------



## NoGuru

CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = A3 Revision v6.00
Ram = 4GB G.Skill PC8500 Pi Black

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.10GHz (365 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 365
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo.................standerd
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto..................400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40...................2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 1168
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: (N/A)
CPU Vcore............................: 1.26250 (Auto)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200 (Auto)...............should be about 1.24
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500 (Auto)....................1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: .760 (Auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100 (Auto).............1.28
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .803 (Auto)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: .900 (Auto)
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500 (Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100 (Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)

That should get you closer, and remember those are approximate numbers.


----------



## Volcom13

So, increase FSB till I get an error then raise vCore and term. then run Prime95 for an hour.

Then repeat the process?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


So, increase FSB till I get an error then raise vCore and term. then run Prime95 for an hour.

Then repeat the process?


That's what I would do to speed up the process.


----------



## Volcom13

Alrighty. My dad is all into this now. He's been watching me do this for a while now. 

I'll get going! Your a big help!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


Alrighty. My dad is all into this now. He's been watching me do this for a while now. 

I'll get going! Your a big help!


Cool, tell your dad I said hi from Michigan.
Keep at it, it will be a big pay off in the end.


----------



## GOTFrog

I wish I had my board tonight, cause I'd be benching outside -30C with wind chill I wonder what kind of speeds I could get


----------



## JeevusCompact

You have like a week 1/2 left for arrival?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
I wish I had my board tonight, cause I'd be benching outside -30C with wind chill I wonder what kind of speeds I could get

Probably 50/60 MPH in a EMS vehicle on it's way to the nearest hospital


----------



## Bal3Wolf

dang i thk were gonna get 4-8 inches of snow down in btown now your lucky deny lou aint gonna get much way they talking.


----------



## Volcom13

I got it up to 3.78GHz (445x8.5) and ran Prime95 for an hour as NoGuru said.

I'm gonna start increase FSB again and try to get 4GHz by today.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


I got it up to 3.78GHz (445x8.5) and ran Prime95 for an hour as NoGuru said.

I'm gonna start increase FSB again and try to get 4GHz by today.


Do it up. I may not be around much more tonight, just ran out off beer.


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Do it up. I may not be around much more tonight, just ran out off beer.










No problem. I think I get the idea of increase FSB until error. If error increase vCore and Termination. Then Stress Test.

When I reach my goal of 4.2 I stress test for 10+ hours.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


No problem. I think I get the idea of increase FSB until error. If error increase vCore and Termination. Then Stress Test.

When I reach my goal of 4.2 I stress test for 10+ hours.


Yeah I think you got it. Keep an eye on your ram each time you increase FSB, make sure it's not OC'ed to high.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Do it up. I may not be around much more tonight, just ran out off beer.










HAHA sounds all to familier


----------



## Volcom13

*Edit*

Crashed just after posting this. Increased vCore to 1.275v and Termination to 1.280v.

*Edit*

Crashed again after 2 seconds of Prime95. Increased vCore to 1.28125 and Termination to 1.300v. Running Prime95 again for another hour.

*Edit*

Worker 1 and 4 had an error after 3 minutes. What should I do now?


----------



## bk7794

hello everyone. Just filling in what I have been doing. I have been trying to do 4ghz for some time as you may know...well I finally got one overclock 5 passes stable with all under 80c temp from linx. If it m akes it under 80 for linX than I know it has to make it....anyways, I have the pll running at 1.59v. Is that safe? My Vcore at 1.3 when at load is sticking at 1.264. Not sure if its stable yet but Im hoping. I thought I crashed...but it was just the screensaver..

EDIT: okay It passed 20 passes of linX. I got my foot in the door. Now, I am stable enough for me to relax for the night. WOO!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 










*Edit*

Crashed just after posting this. Increased vCore to 1.275v and Termination to 1.280v.

*Edit*

Crashed again after 2 seconds of Prime95. Increased vCore to 1.28125 and Termination to 1.300v. Running Prime95 again for another hour.

*Edit*

Worker 1 and 4 had an error after 3 minutes. What should I do now?

You need vcore atleast 1.3. I heard when at 4ghz you should have the term .03 v away from your vcore. and sorry if you posted this but whats your pll?


----------



## marsey99

did you increase the other voltages like NoGuru said in the earlier post?

post your mit as it now its failing and we can see where your at.

your at the point now where it stops being easy and its lots of trail an error as a few things all come into play such as cpu, mch and ram all with speeds voltages and timings that might need a tweak.

edit
@bk
its not really the speed when you need to widen the gap but more as you get higher on the vcore you dont want the term to be as high.


----------



## xenor

Sorry, hopefully just a quick question.

Can anyone tell me what is the RAID option ROM version number for the rev 1.6 board running the various BIOS (FD at least).

Thanks.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


did you increase the other voltages like NoGuru said in the earlier post?

post your mit as it now its failing and we can see where your at.

your at the point now where it stops being easy and its lots of trail an error as a few things all come into play such as cpu, mch and ram all with speeds voltages and timings that might need a tweak.

edit
@bk
its not really the speed when you need to widen the gap but more as you get higher on the vcore you dont want the term to be as high.


hmm, never knew that. Interesting. I was just told that, thanks for the info. Rep+


----------



## Volcom13

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = A3 Revision v6.00
Ram = 4GB G.Skill PC8500 Pi Black

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.03GHz (475 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 475
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 950
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: (N/A)
CPU Vcore............................: 1.28750
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.320
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500 (Auto)
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: .760 (Auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.28
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .760 (Auto)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: .900 (Auto)
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500 (Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100 (Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)

vCore is at 1.28750v.
Termination is at 1.300v


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = A3 Revision v6.00
Ram = 4GB G.Skill PC8500 Pi Black

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.03GHz (475 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 475
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 950
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: (N/A)
CPU Vcore............................: 1.28750
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.320
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500 (Auto)
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: .760 (Auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.28
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .760 (Auto)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: .900 (Auto)
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500 (Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100 (Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)

vCore is at 1.28750v.
Termination is at 1.300v


hows stress testing? It pass?


----------



## Volcom13

No, 2 workers fail if I stress test it.

But it's not crashing.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


No, 2 workers fail if I stress test it.

But it's not crashing.


well, it didn't crash, but it didn't pass. Try 1.3vcore. and the PLL maybe to 1.57


----------



## marsey99

yea, try 1.57 pll and swap the vcore and term around, you want term to be lower than vcore and as you get higher (1.4v ish) on the vcore you need to widen the gap to term.

you might also need to up the trd to 9.

edit

mch ref seems low too?


----------



## Volcom13

I upped vCore to 1.3 and PLL to 1.57 and kept Termination at 1.32 and after 3 minutes of Prime95 I get 2 workers failed.


----------



## MADMAX22

Hey Volcom try these out. This is what I use for 4.25ghz just with higher vcore. Very stable, same settings with a bumb in mch and vcore allow me to bench easy at 4.3ghz.

Remember to set the term voltage to 1.20 then set your cpu and mch reference voltages then go back and set your term voltage to required. This will change your reference voltages to what I recommended.

Also have to thank Zippit as he/she originally figured most of this out and I kind of snagged edited it and worked great for me.

Code:


Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.03GHz (475 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 475
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 950
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: (N/A) (mines enabled)
CPU Vcore............................: 1.34-1.36
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32-1.34
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570 
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.888

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.888
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.010
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500 
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)


----------



## Volcom13

Will try in 30 minutes.

*EDIT*

Here are the settings. I'm going to be running Prime95 now.

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = A3 Revision v6.00
Ram = 4GB G.Skill PC8500 Pi Black

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.03GHz (475 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 475
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 950
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: On
CPU Vcore............................: 1.34375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.320
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.891

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.380
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.876
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.010
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500 (Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100 (Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Also have to thank Zippit as he/she originally figured most of this out and I kind of snagged edited it and worked great for me.

Have to thank Zippit as well for that template, used it for my first OC attempt on this board. Haven't really really stresstested it to see if it's rocksolid but so far I've got;









(half an hour prime blends)

God I love this board.

Vcore is a bit high though, it's rated at 1.37 in my bios, LLC on, displays 1.39 in CPUz, gonna try to tweak that down a bit.


----------



## Volcom13

It's been 10 minutes. No fails. After 1 hour. I'm OCing again!


----------



## MADMAX22

Koji I think I actually need more vcore then you do for that speed. My chip is a 1.30vid though, cant complain she still does it.

Congrats Volcom. Its a good templet to start with and needs very minor tweaking for 9550's for the most part.


----------



## Volcom13

It's running kinda hot. It's going at mid to high 70s.

It's not the heatsink cause it wasn't doing it before. Is the vCore too high?


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Koji I think I actually need more vcore then you do for that speed. My chip is a 1.30vid though, cant complain she still does it.

Just did some backtracking in this thread and checked some other voltages and it doesn't seem too shabby indeed, aslong as I don't go above 1.4vcore I should be in the clear, I'ld prefer to run at a max of 1.37vcore though but I guess 1.39 won't kill it...









Any idea what voltage I should trust more btw, the one rated in my bios (have it on 1.3725 there) or what CPUz lists? (have LLC enabled)

BTW big thanks to everyone in this thread for being so helpful and detailed, had no issues getting my cpu to 4.25 as compared to other hit and miss OCs that took ages to be semi stable...


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
It's not the heatsink cause it wasn't doing it before. Is the vCore too high?

Volcom, what fansetup do you have on that prolimatech?

(sorry for these two posts beneath eachother, seems like I can't delete it







)


----------



## Volcom13

None.


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
None.

Hmm might be wise to invest in some active cooling on there mate if you're going to be aiming for 4ghz + speeds at 1.35vcore

Doesn't have to be something superexpensive, 15 dollar fan should do the trick (Noctua P12 or something)


----------



## Volcom13

I got some random Zalman fans. Not much of a selection here in Korea. I'll try looking for some stuff online.


----------



## marsey99

any fan is better than none m8, more so now your ocing with increased voltage.

thats mighty impressive for passive cooled cpu heatsink tho your getting rep for that m8









keep us updated to how its going


----------



## Volcom13

I'm gonna start increase FSB now. Tommorow I'll remove the motherboard so I can install the fan clips and the two Zalman fans.


----------



## marsey99

dont give it any more voltage till you get the fans strapped onto it then, no point pushing the temps higher than you need


----------



## Volcom13

But this is running Prime95. So it shouldn't ever get this hot when running regular applications?


----------



## marsey99

that is true yes but i wouldnt make my cpu get hot just because i couldnt wait to stcik a fan to it. i know how you feel and now you want a little bit more and a little bit more but it can wait a day till you have chance to put a fan on it and then get even higher









overclocking is risky, overclocking with a passive heatsink is more so









you dont want to do any damage to it just because you cant wait, i know we dont want you to risk it


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


Just did some backtracking in this thread and checked some other voltages and it doesn't seem too shabby indeed, aslong as I don't go above 1.4vcore I should be in the clear, I'ld prefer to run at a max of 1.37vcore though but I guess 1.39 won't kill it...









Any idea what voltage I should trust more btw, the one rated in my bios (have it on 1.3725 there) or what CPUz lists? (have LLC enabled)

BTW big thanks to everyone in this thread for being so helpful and detailed, had no issues getting my cpu to 4.25 as compared to other hit and miss OCs that took ages to be semi stable...










I allways go off what cpuz says.

There will allways be some vdrop (guess thats what its called) from what you set in bios and what you actually get. Atleast usually, all boards and chipsets vary. What you set in bios is kind of a target. The board trys to hit that target. On this board I have read the vcore with a MM and it reads dead on with cpuz.

LLC just takes care of the vdroop after your allready in windows. Greatest addition IMO. Ive been modding boards to get rid of it for a while until these P45 guys came out.


----------



## Volcom13

Alrighty. I'll start increasing the FSB.


----------



## Volcom13

Couldn't wait till tomorrow to install fans. So I did them now. I ran into a problem. It won't boot into Windows, it just freeze. Watch video for more info.


----------



## NoGuru

Typically freezing is due to incorrect MCH, or ram. Try change volt's to the MCH.


----------



## Dilyn

Set my multi to 9, FSB to 423. Running 3.8 right now. Took a bit of fenaggling, as I kept getting BSODs at bootup. Thought it might've been PLL, so I set it from 1.5 to 1.57 (hit the plus button one time and it jumps that high? Wow). Still didn't work so I set it back and messed with the RAM. Messed with the timings and all kinds of straps, but then I remembered someone saying a couple pages back to set all the volts to default and then move them up (because of the ratios that they go by). Set all the voltages to BIOS defaults, and then moved the vcore up (1.125v to 1.375v), term up (1.2v -or whatever it is at stock- to 1.36v [1.34 or 1.36, I decided on 1.36), MCH (1.1v to 1.26v), and the RAM volts (from 1.8 to 2.1). So now my RAM volts under that (that are stock .9v) are at 1.05v. That seems to be the magic spot I needed









Forget what my RAM straps are at currently. I'll figure that out for you though









Will stress test after updating my MIT... While I do that I'll be taking a nap 'cus I AM BUSHED. All nighters ftw, but I've gotta drive for two hours to the airport in about 8 hours to pick up my step dad from a ski trip. Not fun times when you didn't get any sleep...

So I'll update my MIT, post it here for ya'll to check it out, and just thought I'd let you guys know that I think I might've figured out why my RAM seems to hate me









EDIT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M.I.T. Form*

CPU = Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 @ 2.66 GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F11
Ram = 4GB (2x 2GB) OCZ Reaper 1066 DDR2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.80 GHz (423x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 423
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400 Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1128
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (5) 6
tRCD .............................................: (5) 6
tRP............................................... ..: (5) 6
tRAS.............................................. : (15) 24

*Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 6 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 72 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)*
*~Thoughts on these and what they should be?~*

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: (1.125v) 1.375v
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.36v
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.5v
CPU Reference.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: .861v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.26v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: .761v
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: 1.05v
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.5v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.1v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.1v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 1.05v
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 1.05v
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: .1.05v



So what do you guys think?









Currently idling around 37-40 (the first core is 40C, the second core is 37C. Seems like a fairly large gap to me, as they used to idle at 37C constantly). 
Will test max temps right now









As of right now, under LinX:









CPUz is reporting MUCH lower volts than what I've got.

LinX pushes hard, but what do you guys think?


----------



## NoGuru

Looks good Dilyn. Don't worry about your timings until your CPU is stable, but tRFC should be a bit lower.


----------



## bk7794

whats the max cpu pll voltage?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


whats the max cpu pll voltage?


I am not sure what max is, but I have seen auto put it as high as 1.7 or 1.8, but Most people don't need much more then 1.57 to 1.60.

Edit: I just won a BF2BC key







http://www.overclock.net/freebies/65...ml#post8330741


----------



## BradleyW

I tried flashing to the beta F10 bios a day ago. It gave me a lot of boot and power issues. Glad this board has dual bios overwise i would have had to rma or try the express recovery console thing. Just a little word of warning for anyone considoring to try F10. if its working great for anyone around here then that is great.


----------



## Dilyn

I think my OC is unstable...
Whenever I try to play a game (like Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare, World at War, or Modern Warfare 2) I get a grey screen (like the GSOD that i've gotten a couple times from the weird drivers) and the game stalls and sputters around. This happens every couple seconds. The game freezes, then it goes to a grey screen, then the screens go black, and then the game unfreezes, repeats.

Orthos failed blend test, so it could be a RAM issue?


----------



## BradleyW

When ever i try and play a game, i just get a black screen and thats it!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

your unstable my 5870 does it when im not 100% stable on cpu or ram. For me pushing ram back to 1125 from 1200 made me 100% stable no more black screens if you switch out the 5850 for a nv card you would get bsod eventualy.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Delete....


----------



## marsey99

have you played with the pci clocks or volts?


----------



## deezdrama

Im getting this board soon and will overclock a q6600 on it.

Any links to some decent price ram that will overclock well and be stable with this board?


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deezdrama* 
Im getting this board soon and will overclock a q6600 on it.

Any links to some decent price ram that will overclock well and be stable with this board?

Two Gigs
Four Gigs


----------



## deezdrama

LOL awesome- this is the exact ram I just added to my newegg cart before coming back here to check =)


----------



## Dilyn

Ya really any G.SKILL RAM will work wonders with this board. That kit and the Pi's especially.

By the way. Pi's got new heatspreaders?! They look even MOAR SEXY.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

my ocz started doing good but now they wont run over stock in this board.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


By the way. Pi's got new heatspreaders?! They look even MOAR SEXY.


Agreed they changed the heat spreaders not to long ago.


----------



## deezdrama

the pi series is ddr3 is it not? does this work with the ud3 boards?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


my ocz started doing good but now they wont run over stock in this board.


Ya you gotta find that nice spot... Shoulda gone with G.SKILL









Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


Agreed they changed the heat spreaders not to long ago.



























Quote:



Originally Posted by *deezdrama*


the pi series is ddr3 is it not? does this work with the ud3 boards?


The Pi series is both DDR3 and DDR2.

If you get the EP45T-UD3/R/P/etc. you can run DDR3 RAM.


----------



## deezdrama

well i did find ddr2 pi series...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-209-_-Product

but it is ddr2 800 and thats the same type memory im already running


----------



## Dilyn

All DDR2 1066 is is DDR2 800 that's factory overclocked.

You should be able to go pretty far with those.


----------



## deezdrama

found it...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231246

so this is the same memory as the ones i picked just with nicer heatspreaders??


----------



## Dilyn

Well as far as I understand it 1066 is just factory overclocked, so it's guaranteed to run at 1066 by the factory/manufacturer. The 800 isn't guaranteed to run at 1066. Although I'm pretty sure you'd be able to get it that high anyways


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deezdrama*


found it...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231246

so this is the same memory as the ones i picked just with nicer heatspreaders??


That is good ram, but keep in mind the clearance of you CPU cooler when getting the tall heatspreaders. IMO the F2's are just as good, and are low profile spreaders.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Ya you gotta find that nice spot... Shoulda gone with G.SKILL










I bought my ram on 6/20/2008 so at the time it was the only ram rated at pc9200 looking back at newegg people are saying it needs alot more voltage maybe i need to rig a fan over mine to get it cooler. I do like how the ram looks tho its mean looking lol.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227299


----------



## Dilyn

Ya I know what you mean


----------



## Bal3Wolf

and its crazy my ram is going to be 2 years old in a 5 months and its still one of fastest ddr2 kits out.


----------



## GOTFrog

@ Volcom; @ around 475-480 I needed to add a bit of clock scew, It got me stabble clocks.

@ Noguru: lots of websites are giving BFbc2 beta keys with no pre-order.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Hey guys, I've the "A3" revision of the UD3P, according to CPU-Z. Can anyone tell me (1) which revision this corresponds to, and (2) which BIOS for the UD3P is best for overclocking?

Thanks!


----------



## GOTFrog

Just open your case the board rev is on 1 of the corners so you should be able to see it well. Marsey seem to like F10 bios I used the one that came on witch is FD with no issues so it's up to you.


----------



## Dilyn

The revision number can be found by the PCI slots on the board.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

What setting changes the trd or performace level could be to low its set to 7 i wanna raise it to 8 but im not sure which setting in bios changes it any help would be welcome ?


----------



## Volcom13

I changed power connections of Fans -> No change.
Checked SATA, IDE Connections -> No change.
Checked Standoffs -> No change.
I reset CMOS. -> No change.

It has to be software. But what do I change? I'm not looking forward to reformatting.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I am not sure what max is, but I have seen auto put it as high as 1.7 or 1.8, but Most people don't need much more then 1.57 to 1.60.

Edit: I just won a BF2BC key







http://www.overclock.net/freebies/65...ml#post8330741


aight, I have it at 1.59. It actually helped get vcore down and lower vcore.


----------



## MADMAX22

Well the ol ud3p is gonna get the frozen treatment finally. Ive only had it since these guys came out. Decided to pull the machiigt out of retirement (closet) and see what it can do with my E8400. Hopefully Ill have it up and running tomorrow.

Wish me luck


----------



## marsey99

all the best max









love to know what the 9550 would do under it


----------



## Volcom13

Um, is anyone gonna help me? My computer won't go into Windows!


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
all the best max









love to know what the 9550 would do under it









I wish, this little phase wouldnt handle the 9550. It will probably barely handle the 8400. Doing nicely so far though. Only way to check cpu temp is in bios though









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
Um, is anyone gonna help me? My computer won't go into Windows!

Sometimes that is all there is to it. I assume you have tried clearing cmos and starting over. If not try that and see what happens.


----------



## Volcom13

Yes, I've cleared CMOS and made sure the connections are working. All I did was add two fans.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

have you tried at stock and unplugging the fans ?


----------



## marsey99

looking at that vid it looks like mine did when i was running raid, i needed to up the sb to 1.57v, not the core that stayed [email protected]

other than that maybe your fans are on the same power rail as the hdd and its effecting that?

edit

sry m8 i cant watch utube before but i can on this pc


----------



## Volcom13

I cleared CMOS, unplugged then fan and then changed ICH (south bridge) I/O to 1.57. Still doesn't work. What now?


----------



## marsey99

its not working at stock???

can you get a bootdisk like ultimate boot disk? so you can check your ram, cpu and other componants from that.


----------



## dog5566

whats going on with my volts? is this normal?


----------



## bk7794

Just incase anyone was wondering, I got 4ghz stable!!! WOO but I am wondering for my temps a bit. I am idling at 40c on all 4 cores. It varies from 40-41. Should I be worried?

What my volt settings were. LCC: ON
Vcore: 1.3
CPU PLL: 1.59
Cpu Term: 1.28
NB: 1.28


----------



## marsey99

about 10c above mine @4ghz with almost the same volts but idle means nothing, how are your load temps?

@dog

ignore them m8 hwmon throws out mad readings all the time, i use everest me


----------



## Rafiluccio

hello, I bought the ram g.skill trident PC2-9600 8GB 4x2GB ... and I have a UD3P rev 1.1 ... I wonder if I can handle the overclock ... with all 4 benches of ram ... I would like to set 471 x 8.5 and the ram to 1178mhz ... ! can ... ??
What is the best bios?

thanks


----------



## deezdrama

anyone have a cpu cooler suggestion for this mobo?


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
about 10c above mine @4ghz with almost the same volts but idle means nothing, how are your load temps?

@dog

ignore them m8 hwmon throws out mad readings all the time, i use everest me









mine are high 60s at full stress of p95. Also I have linX bringing me to about 73c. Around there. Its very warm in my house, and also I have a small case. Im gonna be getting a megahalem one of these days


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deezdrama* 
anyone have a cpu cooler suggestion for this mobo?


Megahalems or a Venomous X!








If it doesn't fit in your case, go case less.

All LGA 775 coolers fit, but be sure to buy the LGA 775 compatible version. Most back plates now have a LGA 775 and LGA 1336 side or an extra plate, but make sure it'll fit your socket!!!









I prefer HDT coolers. Just be sure to put the paste on correctly, and tighten the backplate as much as you can.


----------



## SgtHop

Not true, Dilyn. The Sunbeam CCTF does not fit. I know, I had one, that was my original heatsink. The NB heatsink doesn't allow you to clip the CCTF on the way it is meant to go, and in the vertical orientation, it's the mosfet that gets in the way.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Not true, Dilyn. The Sunbeam CCTF does not fit. I know, I had one, that was my original heatsink. The NB heatsink doesn't allow you to clip the CCTF on the way it is meant to go, and in the vertical orientation, it's the mosfet that gets in the way.

...

Good man!


----------



## SgtHop

I was annoyed by this, it meant I had to buy a new heatsink, lol. Oh well, the one I got was better. Just make sure the fin array is reasonably tall, and the mounting system isn't one of those clip-like ones, and you should be set.

No push pins either, not because they don't fit, but because they're lame.


----------



## Volcom13

I put the OS disc in, changed boot order and it freezes at the same point.


----------



## Rafiluccio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


hello, I bought the ram g.skill trident PC2-9600 8GB 4x2GB ... and I have a UD3P rev 1.1 ... I wonder if I can handle the overclock ... with all 4 benches of ram ... I would like to set 471 x 8.5 and the ram to 1178mhz ... ! can ... ??
What is the best bios?

thanks










up


----------



## MADMAX22

Best bios for quads is F9 or f10b.

I dont know how the mobo will react with 4 sticks of ram. If your only doing that front side bus then sure go for it and see what happens.

I would have a usb stick with memtest on it and see how that works out. GL.

Volcom Im not sure about your situation. Seems pretty weird.


----------



## Rafiluccio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Best bios for quads is F9 or f10b.

I dont know how the mobo will react with 4 sticks of ram. If your only doing that front side bus then sure go for it and see what happens.

I would have a usb stick with memtest on it and see how that works out. GL.

Volcom Im not sure about your situation. Seems pretty weird.

thanks!









no one has 8GB of RAM?


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
I put the OS disc in, changed boot order and it freezes at the same point.

can you try anothe sata cable, or use the hdd in another pc to test it? maybe try anothe hdd in your pc as it seems hdd related not any other hardware.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


thanks!









no one has 8GB of RAM?


Stresses the MCH quite a bit more when you fill all the dimms. That might be why no one fills them like you will be









But I have to set my MCH to 1.3v to get anything stable anyways (even if I underclock my RAM). So I am basically









Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


can you try anothe sata cable, or use the hdd in another pc to test it? maybe try anothe hdd in your pc as it seems hdd related not any other hardware.


THIS


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


thanks!









no one has 8GB of RAM?


Many guys run 8 GB RAM or 4gb with all dimms populated. I t just takes more MCH Core to support that much ram. Now some brands don't play nice with this board regardless of the # of sticks.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


I put the OS disc in, changed boot order and it freezes at the same point.


If you can, try and test the ram with memtest. Maybe try and boot with one stick.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


thanks!









no one has 8GB of RAM?


I have all four dimms populated, runs fine with 1.28 MCH.
They don't manufacture boards and say, "two dimms will work good and two will work ok".


----------



## repo_man

NG or others. I just got an E2180, does anyone have a template for the lower end 65nm dual cores? I wasn't sure if the template I was using for my E6750 would work with the lower dual core.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


NG or others. I just got an E2180, does anyone have a template for the lower end 65nm dual cores? I wasn't sure if the template I was using for my E6750 would work with the lower dual core.










I don't have a template, but give me some numbers you are trying for and I will give you an approximate if that will help.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I don't have a template, but give me some numbers you are trying for and I will give you an approximate if that will help.


Well I'm honestly just trying to push this chip as far as it will go (and as far as my S1283 will cool it). Right now the only thing I have done is raise the multi to 9 (333x9) and the vcore to 1.3825v for 2.9ghz and have left everything else on "Normal/Auto". That passes IBT. I'm shooting for anything past 3.4ghz, the higher the better.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Well I'm honestly just trying to push this chip as far as it will go (and as far as my S1283 will cool it). Right now the only thing I have done is raise the multi to 9 (333x9) and the vcore to 1.3825v for 2.9ghz and have left everything else on "Normal/Auto". That passes IBT. I'm shooting for anything past 3.4ghz, the higher the better.

















Well continue to increase FSB until you get an error or no boot, then there is only 3 major volt's involed to try, vcore, CPU term, and MCH. 
MCH should fall in between 1.26 and 1.32.
Just increase the others until it passes a test. Once you get stumped we can go into other volt's and do some fine tuning.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well continue to increase FSB until you get an error or no boot, then there is only 3 major volt's involed to try, vcore, CPU term, and MCH. 
MCH should fall in between 1.26 and 1.32.
Just increase the others until it passes a test. Once you get stumped we can go into other volt's and do some fine tuning.


Cool stuff, I was always under the impression that you should set the term's and what not before you increase voltages/etc. I'll try that when I get home! I have to keep the fsb low(er) and run a high multi though because I'm using cheap 667mhz ram right now (can go to x10multi on the e2180 though).


----------



## JeevusCompact

I believe if you leave cpu PLL to auto, it overvolts it.
My PLL set auto before I was told to change it to manual.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


I believe if you leave cpu PLL to auto, it overvolts it.
My PLL set auto before I was told to change it to manual.










1.75 is too high. Always take off auto and either set it to normal or put it at the default voltage value that appears on the left side. This will ensure that it doesn't overvolt and break your stuff









Guys I think I'm gonna try to do four later tonight. Let's see how well I fare...


----------



## JeevusCompact

I was just letting Repo_Man know of this, I seen he stated normal/auto.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi guys
I'm really new to overclocking, I have the rig and everything. But what I did is copy and paste the settings of someone with a Q9550 and the same board as me, but not the same memory . I need to learn how, but can you give me a link for my board and/or my CPU... Honestly, Im a wannabe overclocker NOW. I want to learn with a step by step turorial.

Any Ideas, thanks

Karl


----------



## bk7794

Okay, here are my stable settings. Is it possible for anyone to tell me if its okay to run this 24/7?

Quote:



CPU =Q9550 
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = OCZ value Ram.









MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:.5
CPU Frequency .......................:471

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Im a bit unsure of my Dram performance control. 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: on
CPU Vcore............................:1.300
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.28
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.59
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:0.835

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.28
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:0.85
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........:Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:1.96 (gonna fine tune it eventually)
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:0.98
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:0.9
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:0.9


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


Okay, here are my stable settings. Is it possible for anyone to tell me if its okay to run this 24/7?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIT settings*

CPU =Q9550 
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R
BIOS Version = F9 
Ram = OCZ value Ram.









MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:.5
CPU Frequency .......................:471 --Nice!









Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: --471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Im a bit unsure of my Dram performance control. --Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:18
--Again, nice









Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:
--Set all of these to auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: on --Test to see if this is necessary
CPU Vcore............................:1.300 --Excellent; fine for 24/7*
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.28 --Good
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.59 
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:0.835
I take it the PLL and Reference changed automatically?
MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.28 --That's good
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:0.85 
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........:Auto
Change these values from auto to what they say on the left (IE, MCH/DRAM ref to .9v, ICH I/O to 1.5v, etc.)
DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:1.96 (gonna fine tune it eventually) You shouldn't need to increase it too much, what is it at stock?
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:0.98
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:0.9
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:0.9

_** If temps are good*_




xx

How do the experts *cough* No Guru *cough* feel about these?


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


xx

How do the experts *cough* No Guru *cough* feel about these?


okay, I may decrease ram volts if I need it. For the cpu pll...no I set it to 1.59 myself. If I had it at 1.57 I would need 1.34v + and my temps would be over the roof. but the gtl changed automatically with the term.

haha yeah, sorry for the sloppiness. I was doing it all off memory. :O and all the sub timings are manual.


----------



## Dilyn

OK well the PLL is fine anyways hahaha.

That's some pretty nice stuff you've got there mate!


----------



## ChesterMech

Good day all,

If anyone can help me out here, I'd be grateful.

I'm doing well overclocking, IMHO







More so since I found this thread and made the switch from Nvidia chipsets to the ep45-ud3 series of mainboards. I can even make it into windows with 600x6. Not for long do I stay there. And I babble....

Here's my conundrum: I understand the need to limit the PCI bus by using a static setting. Why 100Mhz? Would more or less do something for me? Would changing the PCI frequency increase/decrease the clock/gpu/shader speeds?
Everything I've ever read regarding PCI frequency settings has always been the same: "Set it to 100Mhz and LEAVE it alone" ( come on...push the red button...)

Thanks


----------



## Dilyn

100Mhz is really the most safest setting...

Some people set it to 101 to try to stabilize their overclocks, but it doesn't really do much for the graphics card iirc. So I wouldn't suggest messing with it. I'd NEVER go over 110 on that. It's just not good.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
OK well the PLL is fine anyways hahaha.

That's some pretty nice stuff you've got there mate!

okay great! I was hoping the pll would save me.







And thanks, really appreciate it. I couldn't of done it without the help at overclock.net

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
Good day all,

If anyone can help me out here, I'd be grateful.

I'm doing well overclocking, IMHO







More so since I found this thread and made the switch from Nvidia chipsets to the ep45-ud3 series of mainboards. I can even make it into windows with 600x6. Not for long do I stay there. And I babble....

Here's my conundrum: I understand the need to limit the PCI bus by using a static setting. Why 100Mhz? Would more or less do something for me? Would changing the PCI frequency increase/decrease the clock/gpu/shader speeds?
Everything I've ever read regarding PCI frequency settings has always been the same: "Set it to 100Mhz and LEAVE it alone" ( come on...push the red button...)

Thanks

Exactly what Dilyn said. running it at to high of a mhz will burn out the slot and/or mess up your gfx card.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Hi guys
I'm really new to overclocking, I have the rig and everything. But what I did is copy and paste the settings of someone with a Q9550 and the same board as me, but not the same memory . I need to learn how, but can you give me a link for my board and/or my CPU... Honestly, Im a wannabe overclocker NOW. I want to learn with a step by step turorial.

Any Ideas, thanks

Karl

Your question is to general. Can you be more specific on what you would like to know? Do you, or have you tested for stability?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
Good day all,

If anyone can help me out here, I'd be grateful.

I'm doing well overclocking, IMHO







More so since I found this thread and made the switch from Nvidia chipsets to the ep45-ud3 series of mainboards. I can even make it into windows with 600x6. Not for long do I stay there. And I babble....

Here's my conundrum: I understand the need to limit the PCI bus by using a static setting. Why 100Mhz? Would more or less do something for me? Would changing the PCI frequency increase/decrease the clock/gpu/shader speeds?
Everything I've ever read regarding PCI frequency settings has always been the same: "Set it to 100Mhz and LEAVE it alone" ( come on...push the red button...)

Thanks

You can try changing PCI volt's, but unless you are doing some extreme OC'ing or high benching your not going to see any improvement to your system. And as stated already, don't go above 110. This can so some serous damage.
My system for example will not boot over 100.

@ bk, settings look great









@ Dilyn, I would not call me an expert, more that I am acclimated to the settings of the board


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio* 
thanks!









no one has 8GB of RAM?


I do, and everything run fine at 8.5 x 500, with OCZ Reaper Memory PC 8500
(5-5-5-15)


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Your question is to general. Can you be more specific on what you would like to know? Do you, or have you tested for stability?

You can try changing PCI volt's, but unless you are doing some extreme OC'ing or high benching your not going to see any improvement to your system. And as stated already, don't go above 110. This can so some serous damage.
My system for example will not boot over 100.

@ bk, settings look great









@ Dilyn, I would not call me an expert, more that I am acclimated to the settings of the board










cool. So Im set for another overclock. Maybe 4.2 ghz? You think its possible to acheive that?


----------



## dennyb

NoG is an "acclimated" expert


----------



## GOTFrog

You know what I hate about USPS International shipping, it's when the package is out of the states tracking numbers become irrelevant. When will I get my board back.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

That sucks what i hate is when i fix someones computers and im nice and dont demand the money right then its been almost a week its stoping me from ordering my q9550.


----------



## marsey99

pci e clock, this is one that pops up from time to time and its much like llc, or marmite (vegimite for the convicts







) on my old nvidia board i could go upto 125mhz with no ill effect, infact it helped me get higher gpu scores in 3dmark and the likes but on an intel board i have ran into issues if i go above 107. its not the gpu that tends to have issues for me tho, its the sb/hdds.

edit

i ment to post my findings on this ic7 paste vs oczfreeze









*tim - ocz freeze* (8 week old application)
3.6ghz on 1.168v

*idle*

cpu - 24c

core
0 - 36c (stuck)
1 - 26c
2 - 32c (stuck)
3 - 32c (stuck)

*load*

cpu - 46c

core
0 - 45c
1 - 43c
2 - 42c
3 - 42c

ambeint - 21.1c

*tim - ic7* fressh application
3.6ghz on 1.168v

*idle*

cpu - 23c

core
0 - 36c (stuck)
1 - 25c
2 - 32c (stuck)
3 - 32c (stuck)

*load*

cpu - 46c

core
0 - 44c
1 - 42c
2 - 43c
3 - 43c

ambeint - 20.4c

in sig box


----------



## Rafiluccio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
I do, and everything run fine at 8.5 x 500, with OCZ Reaper Memory PC 8500
(5-5-5-15)

500 x 8.5 ... ram and at what frequency is it?


----------



## soloz2

For anyone who wants to purchase this board, newegg has a good price on it right now after MIR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...L0H-_-13128358


----------



## koji

This is where I'm at atm. 3 hours prime blend stable, looks OK. Had to bump vcore a bit more though. (was at 1.392 but had some bluescreens after about an hour of blend testing, 1.408 now)










Temps are OK as well. This board rocks


----------



## repo_man

I had the e2180 up to 3.3ghz last night (370x9) passed IBT (temps under 46C too







) but randomly blue screened. I need to get prime and memtest. I raised vcore up to 1.3875 (1.376 in OS), put MCH at 1.3v, and put the cpu PLL to the rating the bios has beside it (1.2? 1.5? Whatever the bios says is 'normal' there).

Any ideas? I'll fill out the template tonight when I get home, have to head to work now,lol.







And where are my manners? Good morning guys!


----------



## Rafiluccio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


This is where I'm at atm. 3 hours prime blend stable, looks OK. Had to bump vcore a bit more though. (was at 1.392 but had some bluescreens after about an hour of blend testing, 1.408 now)










Temps are OK as well. This board rocks










hello, can you tell me politely that you set for voltages as high as 500 FSB? and ram as you set?

thank you very much


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


hello, can you tell me politely that you set for voltages as high as 500 FSB? and ram as you set?

thank you very much


Sure thing, I've mainly been using Zippit's template linked quite a few pages back with some changes here and there. (thx again Zippit







)

Zippits template ->

Code:


Code:


Advanced BIOS Features
Limit CPUID Max. to 3 ...............: Disabled
Non-Execute Memory Protect ..........: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) .............: Disabled
C2/C2E State Support ................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 ...............: Disabled
CPU EIST Function ...................: Disabled

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
CPU Clock drive: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1002
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4(Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4(Auto)
tWR..................................: 8(Auto)
tRFC.................................: 72(Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4(Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0(Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.43750
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.340
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.888

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.380
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.888
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.010
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.800
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.900
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900

Don't have my own settings here, at work and haven't wrote them down yet but these worked great for me for starting out.

(keep in mind that you have a different CPU + you're using four sticks of RAM so you might need a bump in MCH voltage)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


For anyone who wants to purchase this board, newegg has a good price on it right now after MIR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...L0H-_-13128358


Thanks soloz!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


This is where I'm at atm. 3 hours prime blend stable, looks OK. Had to bump vcore a bit more though. (was at 1.392 but had some bluescreens after about an hour of blend testing, 1.408 now)

Temps are OK as well. This board rocks










Nice work! Well I can see from your results you have OC'ed before.
So do you plan I staying at your current OC, or continue on?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I had the e2180 up to 3.3ghz last night (370x9) passed IBT (temps under 46C too







) but randomly blue screened. I need to get prime and memtest. I raised vcore up to 1.3875 (1.376 in OS), put MCH at 1.3v, and put the cpu PLL to the rating the bios has beside it (1.2? 1.5? Whatever the bios says is 'normal' there).

Any ideas? I'll fill out the template tonight when I get home, have to head to work now,lol.







And where are my manners? Good morning guys!


Morning Repo! It's to hard to say without looking at the template. I think most of us use around 1.57 or 1.59 for PLL. Vcore will vary greatly, and your term should not be too high for 370 FSB.

Marsy, nice TIM comparison. Thanks for taking the time to do it. +rep


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


This is where I'm at atm. 3 hours prime blend stable, looks OK. Had to bump vcore a bit more though. (was at 1.392 but had some bluescreens after about an hour of blend testing, 1.408 now)










Temps are OK as well. This board rocks










cpu voltage a little high?


----------



## Matt*S.

I just got my Q9550 yesterday. Stress tested it last night @ 471x8.5 and everything worked out perfectly. Played around with the NB voltage a bit, and I'm in Windows7 right now @ 500x8.5.

This is my first 45nm chip, I'm at 1.36 in windows, 1.4v set in BIOS is this ok? I just don't wanna worry about nuking the fresh chip.

Also, anyone think I should go to like 500x8 for 4GHz instead of the 471x8.5?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Morning Repo! It's to hard to say without looking at the template. I think most of us use around 1.57 or 1.59 for PLL. Vcore will vary greatly, and your term should not be too high for 370 FSB.

Yea I just figured I would give everyone an update for the morning, for those who live vicariously and what not.







I couldn't boot at 333x10 so I went up to 367x9 and it booted, I hope it was just a fsb hole,lol.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matt*S.* 
I just got my Q9550 yesterday. Stress tested it last night @ 471x8.5 and everything worked out perfectly. Played around with the NB voltage a bit, and I'm in Windows7 right now @ 500x8.5.

This is my first 45nm chip, I'm at 1.36 in windows, 1.4v set in BIOS is this ok? I just don't wanna worry about nuking the fresh chip.

Also, anyone think I should go to like 500x8 for 4GHz instead of the 471x8.5?

Way to go! In most situations a higher FSB is better, but not always. I would test both situations if you have time. Use two benchmarking programs for a comparison.
1.4 in BIOS is fine. As long as your stable and temps are fine you can keep going.


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nice work! Well I can see from your results you have OC'ed before.
So do you plan I staying at your current OC, or continue on?

Um, I'm planning on running that 4.25ghz 24/7 but I'll probably try to go a wee bit further, just to see how far I can go. I prefer to stay sub 1.4 vcore voltage though certainly for running it 24/7... Maybe tweak some other settings and try to get my vcore down a bit more and start OCing again after I figured out a way to lower it. Knowing myself there'll be a day that I just want to know how far I can push it and still get into windows...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
cpu voltage a little high?

Yeah I'm not to comfortable going + 1.4vcore, still have some finetuning to do though, might be able to get it down a bit. There's no way I can get 4ghz @ 1.28vcore like you're running on your chip though, 3.83ghz allready needs +1.3vcore on mine


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matt*S.* 
I just got my Q9550 yesterday. Stress tested it last night @ 471x8.5 and everything worked out perfectly. Played around with the NB voltage a bit, and I'm in Windows7 right now @ 500x8.5.

This is my first 45nm chip, I'm at 1.36 in windows, 1.4v set in BIOS is this ok? I just don't wanna worry about nuking the fresh chip.

Also, anyone think I should go to like 500x8 for 4GHz instead of the 471x8.5?

I would try both. If you run the 471x8.5, you can run the ram at 2.4x and get a little over 1100mhz out of them. I had those sticks and they will do 1100 easily. Try the 500fsb and see if the ram will do 1200 (2.4multi on the ram again, I forget what strap that is, 333mhz i think. _I think_).







Congrats on the easy OC!


----------



## Matt*S.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I would try both. If you run the 471x8.5, you can run the ram at 2.4x and get a little over 1100mhz out of them. I had those sticks and they will do 1100 easily. Try the 500fsb and see if the ram will do 1200 (2.4multi on the ram again, I forget what strap that is, 333mhz i think. _I think_).







Congrats on the easy OC!

Easy OC is right!! I've had these sticks running at 1150MHz but never stable above that. I'm stressing right now @ 500x8.5 If I can get this stable at less than 1.4v I think that's where I'll keep it.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matt*S.* 
Easy OC is right!! I've had these sticks running at 1150MHz but never stable above that. I'm stressing right now @ 500x8.5 If I can get this stable at less than 1.4v I think that's where I'll keep it.

Those sticks are wonderful. I'm really kicking myself for selling mine a few months ago...


----------



## NoGuru

Well I just did some OC'ing on the ASUS P5Q with an E8400 and I must say it's not a bad little budget board. Hit 4.18 in under an hour and had some trouble with the Patriots running at 4-4-4-12 and had to jump to 5-5-5-14. All in all nice board, just not as many features as the UD3P.


----------



## marsey99

no probs m8, goes to show how well ocz freeze does compared to more expensive pastes, from my maths its less than 1c difference.

matt give 498fsb a whirl m8, i found some kind of strap kicked in for me above that and i got a drop in mem performance there.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
cpu voltage a little high?

Your CPU voltage is perfectly fine mate







Nice OC.


----------



## NoGuru

Can I get some input from you all? http://www.overclock.net/appraisals/...d3p-e8400.html


----------



## marsey99

threw my







in for what its worth m8


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


threw my







in for what its worth m8










My CPU is worthless


----------



## repo_man

Give it to me!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Give it to me!










If I could, I would, but I need to sell it so I can pick up another chip.


----------



## Lucas Lamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matt*S.* 
I just got my Q9550 yesterday. Stress tested it last night @ 471x8.5 and everything worked out perfectly. Played around with the NB voltage a bit, and I'm in Windows7 right now @ 500x8.5.

This is my first 45nm chip, I'm at 1.36 in windows, 1.4v set in BIOS is this ok? I just don't wanna worry about nuking the fresh chip.

Also, anyone think I should go to like 500x8 for 4GHz instead of the 471x8.5?

You could probably have much lower vcore at slightly under 4 Ghz. When I got my mobo/CPU I patiently stepped up the OC in 3 Mhz intervals to get to 4 Ghz and it kept demanding more and more voltage on the CPU and NB. It just seemed silly to keep feeding this thing so much more juice for an insignificant performance gain that I would barely notice in real-life applications, so I backed it down to 3.825 ghz(450 x 8.5). I have it running [email protected] 24-7 at 1.23V on the CPU and 1.26V on the NB. I don't even miss the 175 Mhz I sacrificed. IMO 4Ghz is mainly just for bragging rights. I'd rather have low power consumption and a computer that runs reliably for many years.


----------



## Matt*S.

I would normally agree, but I ended up not needing much 'extra' voltage. The VID on my chip is 1.3v which I was quite worried. I only needed an extra .06v for 4.0GHz. My Max temps are 53*C. I'm sure that after I get a little most comfortable with the chip and reading up on High FSB on this board I can get more out of it. 4.0 is perfectly stable and I believe temps are fine. If they aren't, please someone let me know.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
My CPU is worthless









Far from it. Maybe just to someone who deosnt like lapped cpu's, IMHO it saves me the hassle of doing it myself









If I hadnt just picked one up and to add have the e8500 coming back from rma I would make ya an offer right now. But I really need another 775 cpu like I need ..... well ya get it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Far from it. Maybe just to someone who deosnt like lapped cpu's, IMHO it saves me the hassle of doing it myself









If I hadnt just picked one up and to add have the e8500 coming back from rma I would make ya an offer right now. But I really need another 775 cpu like I need ..... well ya get it.


That's how I look at it as well. I test the CPU for about a month and if it's working great start lapping.


----------



## Unauthorized

Hi, I was told this was the go to thread for my overclocking problem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unauthorized*


Hi. I've run into a rather odd problem. I can't enable CPU Host Control anymore. When I do try to enable it my computer restarts at the bios splash screen. Keep in mind this is with all other settings left untouched, including CPU Host Frequency.

This issue arose after I installed a Sapphire HD 4890. I don't know if that change could be related. Prior to this I would simply enable CPU Host Frequency Control and overclock to 3.6GHz with all other settings left untouched.

E8400 3GHz
Gigabyte ep45-ud3p 
Crucial Ballistix 4GB DDR2 800
Corsair 750TX
Sapphire HD 4890

Help resolving this issue would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time.


The thread in its entirety: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...djust-fsb.html

If anyone can help me out it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## soundx98

Did you install new drivers for the 4890?
My initial guess is that it's a vid card driver issue giving you grief


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unauthorized* 
Hi, I was told this was the go to thread for my overclocking problem.

The thread in its entirety: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...djust-fsb.html

If anyone can help me out it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

What revision is the board and what BIOS are you running?


----------



## Unauthorized

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


What revision is the board and what BIOS are you running?


Rev 1.1
F8


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unauthorized* 
Rev 1.1
F8

Update to F11, that may fix your problem.


----------



## MM-K

Anyone else have issues with their board not running your fans at proper speeds? According to ET6 my front fan will top out at about 523rpm, sometimes my rear fan speed will just disappear and reappear. The fans are nothing special, just 1000RPM~ GELID's.


----------



## SgtHop

Did you disable the smart fan function?


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MM-K*


Anyone else have issues with their board not running your fans at proper speeds? According to ET6 my front fan will top out at about 523rpm, sometimes my rear fan speed will just disappear and reappear. The fans are nothing special, just 1000RPM~ GELID's.


Yes, I'm having similar issues on a UD3P rev 1.6. One of my fanheaders, (sysfan 2) the front one runs my 1600rpm SFLEX @ 500/600 RPM, I tried switching it with a PWM plug fan but that doesn't speed up at all, or gets stuck at about 100/200RPM.

Smartfan is disabled. I tried upgrading my bios but that didn't help either. Now I just have my front fan plugged in on my PSU.

I don't know what it is, I'm using all available fanheaders on my board, maybe that has something to do with it, I didn't try unplugging the others and see what that does.

edit: Just googled the issue and it appears to be pretty common but no real solution...


----------



## marsey99

some of the fan headers just under volt depending upon your temp readings, sys2 for eg only goes up when your mb temp gets above 40c.

i think you can use et 6 to run them at full speed tho, or the others at lower speeds if you want


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


some of the fan headers just under volt depending upon your temp readings, sys2 for eg only goes up when your mb temp gets above 40c.

i think you can use et 6 to run them at full speed tho, or the others at lower speeds if you want










And it does that no matter what marsey? Even with smartfan disabled? That could explain it yeah. Hmm bit of a shame, really need that front 1600rpm fan at full throttle









Ah well, just plugged it in on the PSU. Thx for replying btw!

Did some more finetuning last night on my OC, well finetuning, tried to lower my vcore, toyed around with disabling LLC a bit but no dice, looks like I'm stuck at 1.408 to remain stable, one step lower with LLC enabled drops to 1.392 and that just isn't stable. Shame there's nothing in between.

If I disable LLC voltages are all over the place, need to set 1.43 in bios just to boot/get in windows and see it drop to 1.392 under load (1.42 idle) and crash out again. Don't really fancy running 1.44 idle or something to get that 1.40X under load...


----------



## MADMAX22

Thats a good oc though. 4.25ghz with a 9550 stable is where its at.

The difference between 1.392 and 1.408 isn't really worth worrying about unless your temps are way up there.

Enjoy.


----------



## tkenney65

Just installed my new mobo....3 questions:

* System seems slow to post. Are there any settings I can tweak that will speed this up?

* I use a usb keyboard and when I enter the "1-time" boot option, I am unable change the device to boot from with the up/down arrow keys. This does not happen when I use an older PS/2 keyboard.

* Looking for the best version of the bios to overclock my E8500

Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tkenney65*


Just installed my new mobo....3 questions:

* System seems slow to post. Are there any settings I can tweak that will speed this up?

* I use a usb keyboard and when I enter the "1-time" boot option, I am unable change the device to boot from with the up/down arrow keys. This does not happen when I use an older PS/2 keyboard.

* Looking for the best version of the bios to overclock my E8500

Any help is appreciated!!!


here is a guide to get the BIOS in it's best shape

Do a CMOS reset and then load Optimum Defaults in this way
CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone


----------



## tkenney65

Awesome....thanks!!!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tkenney65*


Awesome....thanks!!!


You are welcome. the funny thing about Op defaults is --they are not really Optimal until you go back into BIOS and perform the tweaks that I gave you . Anytime you update your BIOS or have issues from bad overclocks ,that guide should be your first order of business


----------



## GOTFrog

Guess what came in the mail today.


----------



## tkenney65

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
You are welcome. the funny thing about Op defaults is --they are not really Optimal until you go back into BIOS and perform the tweaks that I gave you . Anytime you update your BIOS or have issues from bad overclocks ,that guide should be your first order of business









The only piece of what you described to be done that I feel clueless on is

"Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage"

I am running 4x1gb Corsair Dominator ram......how do I know the optimal timing/voltage settings for my memory? Sorry if this is a noob question...


----------



## GOTFrog

Go get the spec sheet for your ram from corsair it will tell you what timming and voltage you need.

Well I'm screwed again, my fresh from RMA board wont pass memtest+ with anything higher than 667 so I need to underclock the ram. *** did they do to the board they didn't tell me anythoing no note no email no nothing. Can't even install Win as soon as the instaler opens I get BSOD.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tkenney65* 
The only piece of what you described to be done that I feel clueless on is

"Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage"

I am running 4x1gb Corsair Dominator ram......how do I know the optimal timing/voltage settings for my memory? Sorry if this is a noob question...

Set RAM Timings is in the BIOS intelligenttweaker mit--Dram timing selectable (manual) then you can entyer the Timings that can be found on the sticker on your ram sticks,along with the proper voltage to be applied in DRAM Voltage

@ Gotfrog--did you resetCMOS and apply Optimal Defaults?


----------



## GOTFrog

yep was the 1st thing I did when I got the board back. It does the same thing than before I rmaed it. An thats with brand spanking new RAM stick. both G.Skills and OCZ Reapers.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


yep was the 1st thing I did when I got the board back. It does the same thing than before I rmaed it. An thats with brand spanking new RAM stick. both G.Skills and OCZ Reapers.


My god frog, I feel for you. Send them an Email and ask what was done. Tell them that you use the PC for business and it's costing you money having the PC down. Maybe there is something you are missing with the ram. Post a screen shot of memset.


----------



## GOTFrog

when running @ rated speeds I get an error on the 1st Item tested and they just go up


----------



## Dilyn

:'(







GOTFrog
That really sucks.


----------



## NoGuru

Please check out my for sale thread http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...ml#post8375125


----------



## GOTFrog

Your selling you UD3P?, what are you going to build next


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Your selling you UD3P?, what are you going to build next

I have an extra.


----------



## GOTFrog

Good, what chip are you going to run from now on?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Good, what chip are you going to run from now on?

That's classified, but if my stuff sells, jaws will drop.


----------



## Dilyn

Trade boards and I pay shipping?









Can't wait to see what you do mate.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Trade boards and I pay shipping?









Can't wait to see what you do mate.


No trades, need to sell it. But if you guys want to bump it every once in a while, I won't mind


----------



## bk7794

Should I update my bios?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


Should I update my bios?


I wouldn't, I don't think you will see any benefits from it. Unless you don't mind doing your OC over again.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I wouldn't, I don't think you will see any benefits from it. Unless you don't mind doing your OC over again.


well I use the @bios from Gigabyte. I mean, would I acheive a lower volt?


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow I missed using 2 screens and having a fast computer. Ecxept that this must of been the longest Win7 install I've ever seen took 1 hr. on my netbook it only took 35 min


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


well I use the @bios from Gigabyte. I mean, would I acheive a lower volt?


Don't use @bios, use Qflash. It's possible to see a drop in volt's, but don't count on it. If you have your settings written down, go for it, it can't hurt.
Try F11. Just don't use the BIOS I have or it will be locked in and difficult to change.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Don't use @bios, use Qflash. It's possible to see a drop in volt's, but don't count on it. If you have your settings written down, go for it, it can't hurt.
Try F11. Just don't use the BIOS I have or it will be locked in and difficult to change.


i think I may stay...Not to sure. Whats better about qflash?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


i think I may stay...Not to sure. Whats better about qflash?


I have read bad things about @BIOS. Can't find the article right now. 
Qflash is super fast and super easy.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I have read bad things about @BIOS. Can't find the article right now.
Qflash is super fast and super easy.









This.

Qflash is easy to use. All you gotta do is put the necessary files on a flash drive, go into BIOS and enter Qflash, and then flash from there. It's super simple, and only takes a couple minutes.


----------



## bk7794

hmm...Ill have to consider. F11 you say?


----------



## Dilyn

F11 works great for me mate. Same if not better than F9 (didn't experiment too much with F9, although I think I'm more stable at 3.8 than I was at F9 with F11







).

For the UD3R rev. 1.1, you can't get any F10 revision. Just a jump from F9 to F11.
Download the correct version from Gigabyte's site and then slap those three files that you extract from the zip folder on a flash drive and then go into Qflash from BIOS. Flash, reboot, set BIOS to optimized defaults, reboot, make sure it works, reboot and reap the fruits of your flash!!!


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
F11 works great for me mate. Same if not better than F9 (didn't experiment too much with F9, although I think I'm more stable at 3.8 than I was at F9 with F11







).

For the UD3R rev. 1.1, you can't get any F10 revision. Just a jump from F9 to F11.
Download the correct version from Gigabyte's site and then slap those three files that you extract from the zip folder on a flash drive and then go into Qflash from BIOS. Flash, reboot, set BIOS to optimized defaults, reboot, make sure it works, reboot and reap the fruits of your flash!!!









do you need to delete everything from the flash drive? haha love your descriptive adjectives

Oh and I have another question, about sound can I ask?


----------



## Dilyn

I'm not sure if it's entirely necessary, but I did just for good measure.

Ask away mate. This thread is pretty much about any questions that you have pertaining to this board (and sometimes we go of on other conversations as well







)


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I'm not sure if it's entirely necessary, but I did just for good measure.

Ask away mate. This thread is pretty much about any questions that you have pertaining to this board (and sometimes we go of on other conversations as well







)


haha, now thats a thread I wanna be in.







but I have had this problem for a while, but its only intermittent. I was wondering if this was a ram or a sound issue. I always seem to get a stutter in sound sometimes, Infact I think my whole rig stutters for a bit, like when its under alot of hard drive movement. Sometimes it happens when opening the start page. Any ideaS?

And also it happened mostly on IDE drive but happens on SATA too...I think its my ram


----------



## MM-K

I'm having some issues with my CPU fan. If I OC over 4GHz, 4.1, 4.2, 4.3 etc all of a sudden the fan runs at full speed 100% of the time, doesn't matter if its on load. I can't adjust the fan speeds in ET6 under Smart>Smart Fan>Advanced. It just locks it all out. The chip isn't overheating or running any hotter and vcore remains the same. What fan settings should I use in the BIOS? I don't wanna do trial and error right now lol.


----------



## tkenney65

I have release 1.6 of this mobo with Bios ver FB. Are there any known issues with the on board audio not working? I have no sound coming out from the rear audio when I test it with windows sounds, etc..

No issues evident in Device Mgr.
Front panel audio works with headphones
The Azalia codec is enabled in the bios (Auto)
I also re-installed the audio drivers direct from the Realtek site
I also output audio via HDMI via my GPU and that audio isn't working either

Can anyone help?

Tim


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tkenney65*


I have release 1.6 of this mobo with Bios ver FB. Are there any known issues with the on board audio not working? I have no sound coming out from the rear audio when I test it with windows sounds, etc..

No issues evident in Device Mgr.
Front panel audio works with headphones
The Azalia codec is enabled in the bios (Auto)
I also re-installed the audio drivers direct from the Realtek site
I also output audio via HDMI via my GPU and that audio isn't working either

Can anyone help?

Tim


Try installing the driver from the Gigabyte disc. Also look in device manager to see if there is a fault. Oops on device manager. Sometimes the drivers need to be installed individually


----------



## tkenney65

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Try installing the driver from the Gigabyte disc. Also look in device manager to see if there is a fault. Oops on device manager. Sometimes the drivers need to be installed individually

No fault listed in Device Manager under the audio section.

Reinstalled the drivers from the Gigabyte disc.....still no sound


----------



## koji

Guys, PCIe frequency locked at 100 or 101









Any use changing this besides frying your components? Read in some other thread here that OCing @ 100 "might" cause instability and 101 removes throttling completely. All pretty vague stuff.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


Guys, PCIe frequency locked at 100 or 101









Any use changing this besides frying your components? Read in some other thread here that OCing @ 100 "might" cause instability and 101 removes throttling completely. All pretty vague stuff.


101 is not going to fry anything. Give it a shot and see how it does.


----------



## Volcom13

Fixed the HDD problem. I don't know how I managed to fix it but I just wiggled cables until it worked. I'll be putting on the OC tomorrow!


----------



## Volcom13

My MIT settings:

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = A3 Revision v6.00
Ram = 4GB G.Skill PC8500 Pi Black

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.03GHz (475 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 475
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 950
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: On
CPU Vcore............................: 1.34375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.320
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.891

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.380
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.876
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.010
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500 (Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100 (Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)

It's unstable after 30 seconds of Prime95. But no BSOD unless I do something intensive like a game. I'm going to go back to 470ish.


----------



## NoGuru

I think you MCH is a bit high, but keep testing.


----------



## Volcom13

Test for what? It fails at 475.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
Test for what? It fails at 475.

If it fails, then you have to change something. Hence, test.


----------



## Volcom13

Meh, I'll go back to 4.0 and stay there and see how I like it. Then later after the week is over I'll go for 4.25!

Hella tired right now.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


Fixed the HDD problem. I don't know how I managed to fix it but I just wiggled cables until it worked. I'll be putting on the OC tomorrow!












glad you sorted it m8y









that is more mch volts than most need for 475 fsb, it will fail if its overvolted as much as undervolted tho so try it with a little more or a little less.

you might need 50ps on the mch skew too, i did around 470 iirc.


----------



## NoGuru

Why has no one bought my stuff yet? I'm in a hurry!


----------



## HyperC

holy crap, This thread is still going i must say the mobo rocks the best i have owned and it was cheap...I am getting bored and gonna push it hard starting tonight







gonna try for 4.5 24/7


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HyperC*


holy crap, This thread is still going i must say the mobo rocks the best i have owned and it was cheap...I am getting bored and gonna push it hard starting tonight







gonna try for 4.5 24/7


Cool, post your results.


----------



## repo_man

I think I might lap my cpu this weekend.....







I have time to experiment with it on Saturday,lol.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I think I might lap my cpu this weekend.....







I have time to experiment with it on Saturday,lol.

Need any tips just ask.


----------



## marsey99

i can do 4.4ghz 24/7 if i want now but tbh i dont see the point, i dont see any real world gains over 3.6ghz because of the increased latencies and the ammount of extra vcore i need for the extra 800mhz is really what puts me off.

the link in my sig is how much vcore 4.4 needs and 3.6ghz only needs 1.168v


----------



## NoGuru

Well I am paying my last respects to the E8400 right now. Just sold it.

Dear E8400, You were a great running chip, and a fantastic overclocker. You ran cool, even under pressure. Although you are in the arms of another, you will not be forgotten. I think we my see you back in this thread, and you will be respected. 
Good bye, I love you.
NoGuru


----------



## MADMAX22

So what you getting next? UD7 maybe?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well I am paying my last respects to the E8400 right now. Just sold it.

Dear E8400, You were a great running chip, and a fantastic overclocker. You ran cool, even under pressure. Although you are in the arms of another, you will not be forgotten. I think we my see you back in this thread, and you will be respected. 
Good bye, I love you.
NoGuru


If it gets overwhelming, you're more than welcome to come by my house and push mine to nearly 5ghz, you know, just to feel alive again.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


So what you getting next? UD7 maybe?


I can't ruin his surprise but expect big things.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


So what you getting next? UD7 maybe?


No, staying on the EP45, just getting a different chip. Keeping it a secret until it arrives from Hong Kong.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


No, staying on the EP45, just getting a different chip. Keeping it a secret until it arrives from Hong Kong.


I think I figured it out.










LOL, I'm pretty sure the baby monitors we use for the infant are more advanced architecture.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


No, staying on the EP45, just getting a different chip. Keeping it a secret until it arrives from Hong Kong.


HAHA nice.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


No, staying on the EP45, just getting a different chip. Keeping it a secret until it arrives from Hong Kong.


Oh, that's great







. Wus gunna sawwyy yuu gonwa weave us







.

That's cool hope its an awesome chip







.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
No, staying on the EP45, just getting a different chip. Keeping it a secret until it arrives from Hong Kong.

Are you getting a Quad?


----------



## ChesterMech

Just a thank you to everyone who answered my question a few days ago regarding the PCI Express Frequency setting. Your answers let me know that there is nothing "new", same old, old...set it to 100Mhz and don't go back there.

I gotta take the opportunity to say that I bought my UD3P because of this thread. And the board just smokes the crap outta my previous boards. Just awesome.

This thread is very smooth as well. No BS. One gets a sense of honest assistance. So everyone here who's ever answered a question, any question, you've very likely helped me. Thank you for that.


----------



## MADMAX22

Was wondering what is the highest fsb anyone has gotten with the ud3p and a dual core?

I booted at 600fsb back when I first got the board with a old c1 stepping 8400 but never tried for more at the time. Just wanted to see if I could do it.

Now Ive tried duals again and both a 8400 and 8500 seem to stop at around 590-595 fsb. Nothing I can do will let them go higher.

Just wondering if this is average for this board or I need to find some different tweaks to try.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Was wondering what is the highest fsb anyone has gotten with the ud3p and a dual core?

I booted at 600fsb back when I first got the board with a old c1 stepping 8400 but never tried for more at the time. Just wanted to see if I could do it.

Now Ive tried duals again and both a 8400 and 8500 seem to stop at around 590-595 fsb. Nothing I can do will let them go higher.

Just wondering if this is average for this board or I need to find some different tweaks to try.


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=205444
Looks like you may be able to get a bit more with some tweaking.
But I think your getting close to it's limits. Will you post a MIT of what you got now.


----------



## Lyfskills

I can't get a very high FSB at all it seems. It usually won't POST and when it does it BSODs while loading windows. What gives? Also, were can I learn what all these voltages do/what safe to use.

Intel E8400
EP45-UD3P rev1.6
OCZ Platinum 1066MHZ

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster -------------- : [Fast]
CPU Clock Ratio ---------------------- : [6.0]
CPU Frequency ---------------------: 3006MHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control --------------- : [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) --------------: [510Mhz]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ---------- : 100

C.I.A.2 ------------------------------ : [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control ------- [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive ---------------------- : 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive -------------- : 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps) ------------------ : 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps) ------------------ : 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance ------------------- : [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profilee(X.M.P.) --------: [Disabled]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch ---------------- : [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier -------------- : [2.00B]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ---------------- : [1020]
DRAM Timing Selectable ---------------- : [manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time -------- ?? ---------- : [5]
tRCD ------------------- ?? ---------- : [5]
tRP --------------------- ?? ---------- : [5]
tRAS ------------------- ?? ---------- : [15]

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD ------------------- ?? ---------- : [Auto]
tWTR ------------------- ?? ---------- : [Auto]
tWR --------------------- ?? ---------- : [Auto]
tRFC ------------------- ?? ---------- : [Auto]
tRTP ------------------- ?? ---------- : [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) -------------------- : [Auto]

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength --------- : Press Enter <--- press ENTER to modify memory sub-timings when overclocking

Channel A
Static tRead Value --------------------- : [Auto] (auto=8)
tRD Phase0 Adjustment ------------------ : [Auto] 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment ------------------ : [Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ------------------ : [Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment ------------------ : [Auto]
Trd2rd(Different Rank) ----------------- : [Auto]
Twr2wr(Different Rank) ----------------- : [Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank) ----------------- : [Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank) ----------------- : [Auto]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control --------------- : [Auto] ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control --------------- : [Auto] ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value --------------------- : [Auto] (auto=8)
tRD Phase0 Adjustment ------------------ : [Auto] 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment ------------------ : [Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ------------------ : [Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment ------------------ : [Auto]
Trd2rd(Different Rank) ----------------- : [Auto]
Twr2wr(Different Rank) ----------------- : [Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank) ----------------- : [Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank) ----------------- : [Auto]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control --------------- : [Auto] ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control --------------- : [Auto] ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Voltage Types------------ Normal -------- Current -----
Load-Line Calibration ----------------- : [enabled]
CPU Vcore --------------- 1.????? ---- : [1.25v]

CPU Termination --------- 1.200V* ----- : [1.200]
CPU PLL ----------------- 1.500V* ----- : [1.500]

CPU Reference ----------- 0.755V* ----- : [Auto]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core ---------------- 1.100V ------- : [1.28]
MCH Reference ----------- 0.760V ------- : [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Ref ------------ 0.900V ------ : [Auto]
ICH I/O ----------------- 1.500V ------- : [1.500v]
ICH Core ---------------- 1.100V ------- : [1.100]
DRAM
DRAM Voltage ------------ 1.800V ------- : [2.1v] 
DRAM Termination -------- 0.900V ------- : [Auto]
Channel A Reference ----- 0.900V ------- : [Auto]
Channel B Reference ----- 0.900V ------- : [Auto]

Thanks for any help..


----------



## NoGuru

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Voltage Types------------ Normal -------- Current -----
Load-Line Calibration ----------------- : [enabled]
CPU Vcore --------------- 1.????? ---- : [1.25v]

CPU Termination --------- 1.200V* ----- : [1.200].........the higher FSB the more you need.........1.24
CPU PLL ----------------- 1.500V* ----- : [1.500].............around 1.57

CPU Reference ----------- 0.755V* ----- : [Auto]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core ---------------- 1.100V ------- : [1.28]
MCH Reference ----------- 0.760V ------- : [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Ref ------------ 0.900V ------ : [Auto]
ICH I/O ----------------- 1.500V ------- : [1.500v]
ICH Core ---------------- 1.100V ------- : [1.100]

Are you just trying to see how how FSB you can go?


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=205444
Looks like you may be able to get a bit more with some tweaking.
But I think your getting close to it's limits. Will you post a MIT of what you got now.

Thats kind of what I thought. Ahh well. Need some ln2 on the NB lol.

As far as my settings when Im going for max fsb I just set the
vcore (whatever is required lol), vmch 1.42v, and vdimm 2.22v and associated vdimm reference voltages. Leave all the rest on auto.

I can get a mit written down when I start playing with it again.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Thats kind of what I thought. Ahh well. Need some ln2 on the NB lol.

As far as my settings when Im going for max fsb I just set the
vcore (whatever is required lol), vmch 1.42v, and vdimm 2.22v and associated vdimm reference voltages. Leave all the rest on auto.

I can get a mit written down when I start playing with it again.

Nah that's ok.


----------



## marsey99

@lyfskills

i think your trd is too low for such a high fsb, set it to 9 or 10 and see if that helps you any.

max i think you will need to do the same also, maybe even higher if you want to crack 600fsb with any stability m8.


----------



## Dilyn

As for safe voltages and what they mean:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Happy to help







I have been sending some guys PMs to help with voltages, but since Christmas was good for so many (getting UD3 boards I will post a couple of things from my files for anyone interested

_For what it is worth, here are my views on voltage adjustments for V-core ,Term and MCH

When going for high clocks there is a "relationship" between V-core and CPU Term that should be maintained for the sake of stability. At a clock of say 3.6 the voltage difference between V-core and Term should be about 0.02v lower for Term. At 4.0 that difference grows to about 0.03v,as you will be raising the V-core the higher you go, but the Term does not get raised an eaual amount. If raised equally you would eventually be too high on Term for safety._

_Continuing on, lets say you have moved up to 4.1Ghz testing. You will most likely need a pretty good V-core increase. I won't attempt to plug in a # for your chip. But let's say for instance you need 1.375v-core for whatever speed you are trying to stableize. Your Term should then be somewhere between .030v and .040v lower that V-core voltage. The 1.340v would be a good choice._

_The voltage ratio between Core and Term is necessary for a stable clock. It is necessary to note that as you attain higher clocks, that voltage ratio usually widens just a bit._

_Now for MCH---once you pass 400 FSB your chip needs more MCH for the RAM portion of the overclock to communicate properly with the CPU. The MCH between 400FSB and 500 FSB is generally from 1.24 to 1.32. I don't think you will ever need to exceed 1.32/1.34v in MCH_

_I select "normal" over "auto" if not plugging in a # for everything else_

and this should help also








*Mobo Voltage Definitions*
*******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed. (I always use LLC when overclocked)

CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability

CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term

CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad

CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)

MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)

MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)

MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto) I use normal

ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)

ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)

DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram

DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram) I use normal

Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal

Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal*
__________________

__________________


Courtesy of Denny B









I bookmarked that


----------



## freakb18c1

don't forget about mch skew


----------



## chau

Hi, I'm currrently running my Q9400 @ 3.4.

This is me: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=997971

I am currently still testing to see how low I can get my vcore and still stay stable at 3.4.

Though, my issue is, *I'm trying to aim for 3.6* (I assume I could go higher if I wanted to), but 3.6 will suffice for now. I have tried up to ~1.6 as my vcore and 3 of my 4 Prime95 workers stops or crashes within seconds. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions or can tell me what I'm doing wrong to assist me in reaching my goal. Thanks.

Should I post my settings? If so, which ones? I am new at overclocking. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## NoGuru

Here is an MIT fill it out.


----------



## chau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Here is an MIT fill it out.


Thank you. Here is mine filled out.

Again, I'm currently stable at 3.4, and want to go for 3.6. My P95 workers crash within seconds, and I don't know what I am doing wrong. Personally, I have not changed anything besides the clock speed and vcore to get to 3.4. I am new to overclocking and was wondering what advice I can use to reach my goal. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi Guys, I recently overclocked my PC with settings that another User had. He has the same board but he has a Q9550 instead of a Q9650. Those are my actual settings, Can you please tell me if its Okay. I also need to know what to do to test my system stability. CPU Memory and Graphics.

Code:


Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:. +0.5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.25 GHz (500 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 700mv
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 700mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 50ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 100ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [333MHz]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.0B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066   1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................5
tRCD .........................................5
tRP'...........................................5
tRAS..........................................15

Advanced Timing Control <<<<<<< ALL AUTO
tRRD...........................................4
tWTR..........................................4
tWR............................................6
tRFC...........................................72
tRTP...........................................4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:0

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ALL AUTO

Channel A <<<<<<<< ALL AUTO
Static tRead Value.........................:8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto

Channel B <<<<<<<<<<<<< ALL AUTO AS WELL
Static tRead Value.........................:8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-line Calibration ....................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................:1.34375
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200v.......: 1.240
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500v.......: 1.500
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.760v.......: <<< auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100v...........: 1.300
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760...........; Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........: 0.920
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.500
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............:  1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800v............: 2.100v
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: 1.000
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 0.920
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 0.920<

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]

Thank you for you help ( cause I need a lot )


----------



## Lyfskills

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Voltage Types------------ Normal -------- Current -----
Load-Line Calibration ----------------- : [enabled]
CPU Vcore --------------- 1.????? ---- : [1.25v]

CPU Termination --------- 1.200V* ----- : [1.200].........the higher FSB the more you need.........1.24
CPU PLL ----------------- 1.500V* ----- : [1.500].............around 1.57

CPU Reference ----------- 0.755V* ----- : [Auto]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core ---------------- 1.100V ------- : [1.28]
MCH Reference ----------- 0.760V ------- : [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Ref ------------ 0.900V ------ : [Auto]
ICH I/O ----------------- 1.500V ------- : [1.500v]
ICH Core ---------------- 1.100V ------- : [1.100]

Are you just trying to see how how FSB you can go?


Thanks for the help, I want to max out the FSB to see how high I can get the chip on air.. I will let you know how these work out when I get home later today.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


@lyfskills

i think your trd is too low for such a high fsb, set it to 9 or 10 and see if that helps you any.

max i think you will need to do the same also, maybe even higher if you want to crack 600fsb with any stability m8.


Thanks, ill try it when I get home.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


As for safe voltages and what they mean:

Courtesy of Denny B









I bookmarked that










You are so awesome man, thanks for the info!


----------



## Volcom13

I ran a stress test of 470 and it passed. Should I increase vCore?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Hi Guys, I recently overclocked my PC with settings that another User had. He has the same board but he has a Q9550 instead of a Q9650. Those are my actual settings, Can you please tell me if its Okay. I also need to know what to do to test my system stability. CPU Memory and Graphics.

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x---------9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:. +0.5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.25 GHz (500 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500----------473
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 700mv
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 700mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 50ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 100ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [333MHz]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.0B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066   1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................5
tRCD .........................................5
tRP'...........................................5
tRAS..........................................15

Advanced Timing Control <<<<<<< ALL AUTO
tRRD...........................................4
tWTR..........................................4
tWR............................................6
tRFC...........................................72
tRTP...........................................4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:0

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ALL AUTO

Channel A <<<<<<<< ALL AUTO
Static tRead Value.........................:8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto

Channel B <<<<<<<<<<<<< ALL AUTO AS WELL
Static tRead Value.........................:8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-line Calibration ....................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................:1.34375------I need 1.400
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200v.......: 1.240------1.360(always .03/.04 less than V-core
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500v.......: 1.500------1.57
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.760v.......: <<< auto----normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100v...........: 1.300----I need 1.32
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760...........; Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........: 0.920
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.500
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............:  1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800v............: 2.100v
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: 1.000
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 0.920
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 0.920<

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]

Thank you for you help ( cause I need a lot )

..


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thank you DennyB, and what do you think about my DRAM Performance Control and also my CPU and MCH Clock Skew, is that necessary.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Thank you DennyB, and what do you think about my DRAM Performance Control and also my CPU and MCH Clock Skew, is that necessary.

I run DRAM performance control on (standard) as do you. As far as the refs,I am able to use them below 4200. Above that they fail me( I just can't seem to get them right). Below 4200 I use
CPU Ref---.83
MCH Ref---.80
They must be set when the TERM is @ stock 1.20 coz they scale with the TERM when you raise it.

I am currently running 4200MHz with the following settings
V-core---1.375
Term-----1.340
PLL-------1.57
CPU Ref--N
MCH Core-1.300
MCH Ref---N
MCH DRAM Ref--N
ICH I/O--1.57----2 HDD
Ich core---1.200---2HDD so I give those 2 a bit more
DRAM Voltage--2.12
------------------N
------------------N
edit: I run my RAM @ 1121

These settings work very well for me,but Freak 18 sets his up way differently than mine,but mine won't run on his code. So you may want to try his as well.


----------



## marsey99

@chua

install easy tune 6 and find out what auto is setting all those voltages to as it tend to overvolt alot.

its your ram thats holding you back there tho imo, try setting the mem multi to 2.00.

@vol
if its passing @470 as it is its stable and you can leave it alone







if you increase the fsb and it starts to fail again then you need more voltage/lower latencies/some skew and such


----------



## chau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


@chua

install easy tune 6 and find out what auto is setting all those voltages to as it tend to overvolt alot.

its your ram thats holding you back there tho imo, try setting the mem multi to 2.00.


Sorry, I didn't understand your first sentence. Install ET6 and find out what?


----------



## chau

I tried putting my memory multiplier at 2.0B or 2.0D and both ways make 3.6 feel really sluggish.


----------



## marsey99

easytune 6 is ocing software that comes with the board, its rubish tbh but it does read all the voltages which is good to know if you leave them on the auto setting, auto is bad and will give your cpu too much voltage which is bad.

yes it will feel more slugish at those speeds as you are no longer overclocking your ram above 1000mhz, but you can increase the cpu:ram ratio again later once you have you cpu at a higher speed and stable. lowering it now just removes it from being an issue in getting your cpu to the 3.6ghz you said you want


----------



## GOTFrog

I'm extremely pissed @ Gigabyte right now. Fresh from RMA and cannot run higher than 667MHz on ram tested with 3 different sets of ram. If they don't do something really good to me I'll just get rid of them.


----------



## Dilyn

Hate the player, not the game.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I'm extremely pissed @ Gigabyte right now. Fresh from RMA and cannot run higher than 667MHz on ram tested with 3 different sets of ram. If they don't do something really good to me I'll just get rid of them.


Sorry to hear you're having a real bad time with the board :S.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chau*


Sorry, I didn't understand your first sentence. Install ET6 and find out what?


Look at PLL, that is set at auto in BIOS, = BAD. Set it to 1.50 or 1.59[In Bios that is].


----------



## Dilyn

4.0











Stress testing right now... We'll see how it goes and see if I can get a lower vcore (1.4v in BIOS right now... Getting close to the max).


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I'm extremely pissed @ Gigabyte right now. Fresh from RMA and cannot run higher than 667MHz on ram tested with 3 different sets of ram. If they don't do something really good to me I'll just get rid of them.


Please tell me you sent them a nasty Email







That's BS if they did not fix it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


4.0











Stress testing right now... We'll see how it goes and see if I can get a lower vcore (1.4v in BIOS right now... Getting close to the max).


Nice job D









Hey that's not 4, it's 3.99 lol.


----------



## Dilyn

Only cus I wasn't stressing it at the time so it underclocked









Failed Small FFTs immediately (like, nine seconds) so... Raise the vcore?

And thanks mate. Since I've been sitting at 3.8 for so long, I felt that I should try for something higher. Was getting bored









To appease you, NoGuru:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1000199









Vcore is one step below 1.45v (1.44375 I think?). Term is at 1.4v. PLL is 1.57.
RAM is 400MHz at 2.66D, 1200. Timings are 6-6-6-24. Stock volts. Will be testing that next.

Temps so far are hitting 70C with Orthos. I will NOT be running LinX on this, because I'd probably get into the 80s


----------



## Volcom13

Wow, I just failed Prime95 at 470x8.5.

I have no idea what to do with my timings.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
Wow, I just failed Prime95 at 470x8.5.

I have no idea what to do with my timings.

Rounding error?
Running it on Blend?

MIT settings pl0x









So far stable on blend


----------



## GOTFrog

Yeah I sent them a Really nasty email, I told them that a RMA return should be working to specs. I run really well on 667 but the board is rated up to 1366MHz. I've actually called Quebec's consumer's protection agency about that.


----------



## FauxFox

Hey is 3.61 @ 1.2v good? Could I go lower?


----------



## Volcom13

Fatal Error: Final Result was 3018DBC2, expected F6BD0728.

Small Test.

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = A3 Revision v6.00
Ram = 4GB G.Skill PC8500 Pi Black

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.99GHz (470 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 470
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 950
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: On
CPU Vcore............................: 1.34375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.320
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.891

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.380
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.876
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.010
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500 (Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100 (Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)


----------



## Dilyn

Methinks thee MCH Core is too high.

Shouldn't need more than 1.36 really O.O
Have you tried everything from 1.26-1.36?

Small FFTs? That'd be a issue with your CPU, not RAM.

Updated MIT settings:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M.I.T. Form*

CPU = Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 @ 2.66 GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F11
Ram = 4GB (2x 2GB) OCZ Reaper 1066 DDR2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 10
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.0 GHz (400x10)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400 Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (5) 6
tRCD .............................................: (5) 6
tRP............................................... ..: (5) 6
tRAS.............................................. : (15) 24

*Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 6 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 72 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)*
*~Thoughts on these and what they should be?~*

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: (1.125v) 1.4375v
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.4v
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.57v
CPU Reference.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: .861v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.3v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: .761v
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: 1.05v
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.5v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.1v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.1v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 1.05v
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 1.05v
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: .1.05v



I believe that's right. I'll double check tomorrow.

Off to bed mates.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FauxFox*


Hey is 3.61 @ 1.2v good? Could I go lower?


Your going the wrong way. Always try for higher








Yeah, that is good, buuttt, why not go for higher FSB?


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Yeah I sent them a Really nasty email, I told them that a RMA return should be working to specs. I run really well on 667 but the board is rated up to 1366MHz. I've actually called Quebec's consumer's protection agency about that.


Just wondering but are you sure your settings are correct for what your trying to do.


----------



## marsey99

frog i too would like to know what you have tried, not saying you dont know what your doing just maybe you missed something









fox thats nice for 24/7 m8 if your after a quiet/cool setup imo, i run 3.6ghz on 1.168v under load with llc on. having said that we do want to help you get more power in this thread too


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


Fatal Error: Final Result was 3018DBC2, expected F6BD0728.

Small Test.

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = A3 Revision v6.00
Ram = 4GB G.Skill PC8500 Pi Black

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.99GHz (470 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 470
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 950
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: On
CPU Vcore............................: 1.34375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.320
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.891

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.380
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.876
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.010
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500 (Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100 (Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)


You may need more V-core and Term,but one other thing to take note of is when you start running multiple harddrives(raids and such) you need to bump the ICH/IO and ICH Core a notch or two.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Methinks thee MCH Core is too high.

Shouldn't need more than 1.36 really O.O
Have you tried everything from 1.26-1.36?

Small FFTs? That'd be a issue with your CPU, not RAM.

Updated MIT settings:

I believe that's right. I'll double check tomorrow.

Off to bed mates.


Right, it is CPU related, so in sm fft concentrate more on V-core and Term --the MCH Core looks to be about right


----------



## SgtHop

Hey guys. I'm selling my EP45 and the important bits that go with it. It was a hard decision to make, but I think it's time to move forward for me. If anyone wants a good 9650, give me a ring.


----------



## marsey99

so i did it







i could only get 400 1200 and 1500 but my heatsink now has a sexy red bottom









i ran out of gaffa tape tho so its not as finished as i would of liked tbh as holding the paper and the heatsink was a right royal p.i.t.a and i ran out when i was just starting with the 1500 so in truth i only did half of what i had planed with it, non the less my temps have dropped 3c idle and 5/6c under load. this is only low voltage testing too i imagine if i had done a before reading on higher vcore the drop might of been better. i know i was hitting 72c in ibt @4.4ghz but for the life of me i cant recall my ambient so....









pic attached


----------



## wonton1017

Hey guys, i've owned this board + my q6600 for more than half a year now. I've been doing 3.25ghz stable with my q6600 having a 1.325vid.

I want to get up to 3.5-3.6ghz, any templates i can use? I've been trying all night and morning but i can't get stable past 3.4ghz.

**Btw, it BSOD's at start up when i mean it isn't stable.


----------



## BradleyW

try 1.54 vcore (in bios)
CPU tem (1.52v)
CPU PLL (1.57v)
In line calibration (Disabled)
Check memory ratio and speeds!
Check the memory voltage!
MCH (1.28v)

Try that. That's what i use however you might need a little higher due to your high VID

Good Luck


----------



## PCCstudent

Now I am not looking for shortcuts, so I won't ask for any. I just got the board and put my Q6600 GO in it. 2.7 is all I get. OK I know it's me, comming from unlocked AMD's. Because you have to work with the FSB and that affects memory I am finding it much more of a challenge, but perhaps this is good, you learn when challenged. I will ask directions from other members to favorite stickys. I have standard Crucial 800mhz ram, my retailer says I can do all with this low rated ram if I just learn how to work the BIOS better, it does make me wonder why all over the mobo box it screams 1366+ if 800 is all you really need. Is my retailer, "in error" what RAM should I buy if 3.2-3.4 is my goal?


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


so i did it







i could only get 400 1200 and 1500 but my heatsink now has a sexy red bottom









i ran out of gaffa tape tho so its not as finished as i would of liked tbh as holding the paper and the heatsink was a right royal p.i.t.a and i ran out when i was just starting with the 1500 so in truth i only did half of what i had planed with it, non the less my temps have dropped 3c idle and 5/6c under load. this is only low voltage testing too i imagine if i had done a before reading on higher vcore the drop might of been better. i know i was hitting 72c in ibt @4.4ghz but for the life of me i cant recall my ambient so....









pic attached


Its a nice job you got there. Any chance you're gonna lap the processor?


----------



## GOTFrog

I reset the cmos, load optimum settings, go in BIOS and set my timings manually and voltages to the rated level.


----------



## repo_man

I got all the way to 3.2ghz range and have hit a wall. I upped the vcore a bit higher than most would suggest but temps at the below settings haven't broken 47C. This is what I have right now.

Code:


Code:


CPU = E2180
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P 
BIOS Version = F8
Ram = 1x 2GB OCZ Reaper 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.24 (360x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 360
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:  864
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control 
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5 
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control (all on auto)
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 72
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.42500v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.28v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.30v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Normal
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Normal
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:

I've been trying to boot higher. 375x9 wouldn't boot into windows. 400x8 and 450x7 wouldn't either, I was trying to see if it was an fsb wall on the chip. Do I need to fine tune some PLL's or ref's? I have temp and voltage headroom to keep going!









Edit: Forgot to mention, the template posted is IBT stable, I just can't seem to get any higher.


----------



## Volcom13

465x8.5 = Stable.

Temps are much cooler now. 68C Max.

What do I need to do?


----------



## GOTFrog

Have you tried raising you term, maybe put your pll to 1.57-1.59. You can also play with the clock skew maybe add 50ps to mch.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Have you tried raising you term, maybe put your pll to 1.57-1.59. You can also play with the clock skew maybe add 50ps to mch.

Was this @ me Frog?


----------



## PCCstudent

OK, figuring this out. Beautiful BIOS options. The problem was the fact I did not disable "enhanced halt state". I think it was a thread from Two Cables that I read that pointed it out. It is found under "enchanced BIOS options" 3.39ghz, now for some OCCT testing. Q6600 G0 on a megahalems.

10 min on OCCTand I am at 66-70c at 1.5250 vcore. I am a watercooled guy so what is the opinion on temps fot this Q6600? I know they are going to be hot, but 68c? I stopped the test until I get some feedback. No BSOD though.

OK a BIG Vcore drop (down to 1.35) and temps are 52-56c across the cores. A 2008 thread listed 70c as the STOP point on the G0 stepped Q6600. I will get a better fan for my megahalems though. Still pretty good for a 900mhz OC on air.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Was this @ me Frog?









Yeah sorry forgot to quote. Your term seems a little low compared to your vcore, not sure how much your chip can take but I'd raise it a bit lets say 1.34 1.34. As for MCH Skew helps alot, I know I needed some @ around 480. Most ppl run their pll @ 1.57-1.59V.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Yeah sorry forgot to quote. Your term seems a little low compared to your vcore, not sure how much your chip can take but I'd raise it a bit lets say 1.34 1.34. As for MCH Skew helps alot, I know I needed some @ around 480. Most ppl run their pll @ 1.57-1.59V.

Thanks! Will try that when I have some free time again.


----------



## Lucas Lamer

Must concur, PLL is low at 1.50v. If you get PLL sorted out you should be able to drastically lower vcore and MCHcore, which both look way too high.


----------



## marsey99

repoman thats a 65nm chip so you can give it alot more vcore than the 45nm chips, my 4300 needed 1.53v @3.6ghz under load.

pccstudent. ddr 667 is enough tbh but only if your running stock, once you start clocking you need faster ram to up the fsb otherwise you will quickly hit a wall. run some benchmarks on your ran @stock and then again when its oc, you will notice the better they perform the better the whole system feels.

yea, i was going to do them both but when i ran out of gaffa (duct) tape it stopped play early, i only did the heatsink half as much as i planed with the 1500 so....i think it can be better.

ty jeevus


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi guys, I have another newb question about overclocking my CPU and Ram. Those are my actual MIT Settings

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

Robust Graphics Booster ..................: Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio......................: +0.5
CPU Frequency ............................: 4.25 GHz (500 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control....................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .................: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 100
C.I.A.2 ..................................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 700mv
PCI Express Clock Drive...................: 700mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps).......................: 50ps  
MCH Clock Skew (ps).......................: 100ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance.......................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)...........: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch....................: [333MHz]
System Memory Multiplier .................: 2.0B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............1066.: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ...................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time..........................: 5
tRCD .....................................: 5
tRP'......................................: 5
tRAS......................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control ...................<<<<<<< ALL AUTO
tRRD......................................: 4
tWTR......................................: 4
tWR.......................................: 6
tRFC......................................: 72
tRTP......................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) .......................: 0

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ..........................<<<<<<<< ALL AUTO

Channel A .................................<<<<<<<< ALL AUTO
Static tRead Value........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ....................: 0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.....................: 0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 8 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)....................: 7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)....................: 9
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..................: Auto 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..................: Auto

Channel B .................................... <<<<<<<<<<<<< ALL AUTO AS WELL
Static tRead Value........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ....................: 0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.....................: 0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2wr(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)....................: 7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)....................: 9 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..................: Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-line Calibration ....................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;............................: 1.34375
CPU Termination&#8230;............ 1.200v.......: 1.32
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...............1.500v.......: 1.570
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.............0.760v.......: <<< auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................1.100v.......: 1.300
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;............0.760........; Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;...............0.900V.......: 0.920
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................1.500V.......: 1.520
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;............1.100V.......: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;..............1.800v.......: 2.100v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;..........0.900V.... ..: 1.000
Channel A Reference .........0.900V.......: 0.920
Channel B Reference .........0.900V.......: 0.920<

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect.................: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support......................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support....................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...............: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology.................: [Disabled]

I wanna push my CPU up to 4.50 GHz and I wanna overclock my Ram a little bit higher. But , I dont know how to do so, I dont know what timing should my ram be.

Thank You


----------



## Mortx

wow, 900+ pages. I've skimmed through, and read a ton of stuff. Initially I couldn't get anything to work like it did on my P5Q Deluxe, but I can finally boot, and run the computer but by no means is it stable. My goal is 2 hours of OCCT linpack stable and I'll be happy as that was good enough for what I did with it before.

This mobo is vastly different than the P5Q deluxe I had and is a bit intimidating as that was my first build a year ago, so consider me still a noobcake and excuse my green-ness to all of this.

Code:


Code:


My current MIT settings:
CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Ep45 UD3P Revision 1.6
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = ocz gold pc2 6400 (OCZ2G8008GQ)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3952.3MHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 465
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;: Disabled
Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:900mV
CPU Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:0ps
MCH Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 930
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:Auto all
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:Auto all

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.38125
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.400
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570
CPU Reference.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: Auto
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

MCH skew: 0ps
cpu skew: 0ps

This is all I have "messed" with because frankly I still don't know exactly what I'm doing, just enough to be dangerous.

CPU-Z shows me at 1.360 Vcore. Let the beating begin!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Mortx, you CPU termination must be lower than you vcore, .03 or .04 lower, this means, you should put it at 1.34V. And if I were you, I would bring my MCH Core to at least 1.200V


----------



## Mortx

thanks karlitos, will do that. anything else I should take off of auto so its not getting more than it needs?


----------



## Dilyn

Take EVERYTHING off auto









Either set it to normal, or the values that are displayed on the left.

IE
Set DRAM Term to 0.9v instead of auto, as it shows is the default.


----------



## PCCstudent

The EP45-UD3P truly delivers an overclocking experience. Working with those unlocked AMD chips and just Vcore changes did not prepare me for this.


----------



## Mortx

Ok still can't get a past a few minutes in OCCT linpack. Not getting any bluescreens, I'm obviously on the desktop and able to run programs etc.

Couple questions:
1.) Should I be setting the CPU Clock Skew to something, and what?
2.) Should I be setting the MCH Clock Skew to something, and what?
3.) In advanced timing control should I be setting those values or leaving them on Auto?
4.) Whatever Channel A (in advanced timing control) and Channel B are, should I be leaving them on auto?

Here are my current settings:

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Ep45 UD3P
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = ocz gold pc2 6400 (OCZ2G8008GQ)
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.95 (465x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 465
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;: Disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:900mV
CPU Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:0ps
MCH Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 930
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:Auto all
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:Auto all

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.38125
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.34
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570
CPU Reference.........0.755V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Normal
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Normal
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal 
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal


----------



## KaRLiToS

Try to put your

CPU Clock Ratio at 9
CPU Host Frequency at 450

(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D

CPU Vcore at 1.34-1.35
CPU Term at 1.30-1.31

I don't know about your Standard Timing Control, maybe leave it at 5-5-5-15. Maybe someone could help
As for your CPU and MCH clock Skew : Mine is at -- CPU: 100ps - - MCH:50ps 
This will help you about Clock Skew: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=184869&page=4

MCH Core at 1.320v
ICH Core at 1.200v


----------



## marsey99

i think your pushing you ram close to its limits tbh.

get memset or everest to find out what you trd/pl is set to on auto so you can back that off and maybe 50ps on the mch.

try using prime95 to narrow down your crash too as linx tests the ram as much as cpu tbh.

edit

you wont need to touch the ich/sb unless your running more than 1 hdd.


----------



## shiloh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mortx*


Ok still can't get a past a few minutes in OCCT linpack. Not getting any bluescreens, I'm obviously on the desktop and able to run programs etc.

Couple questions:
1.) Should I be setting the CPU Clock Skew to something, and what?
2.) Should I be setting the MCH Clock Skew to something, and what?
3.) In advanced timing control should I be setting those values or leaving them on Auto?
4.) Whatever Channel A (in advanced timing control) and Channel B are, should I be leaving them on auto?

Here are my current settings:



My UD3R needs a bump of one notch on the MCH Ref to be stable at FSB greater than 450mhz. You should give it a try if you didnt already.


----------



## marsey99

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post8409894

my adventures in lapping ^^^

redid my last test as the numbers i posted in here last night didn't add up to me and did some more, so, what do you think guys?

are those numbers worth Â£7.50 in paper/tape and about 4 hours in time?


----------



## Mortx

Quote:

Try to put your

CPU Clock Ratio at 9
CPU Host Frequency at 450

(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D

CPU Vcore at 1.34-1.35
CPU Term at 1.30-1.31

I don't know about your Standard Timing Control, maybe leave it at 5-5-5-15. Maybe someone could help
As for your CPU and MCH clock Skew : Mine is at -- CPU: 100ps - - MCH:50ps
This will help you about Clock Skew: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=184869&page=4

MCH Core at 1.320v
ICH Core at 1.200v
Can't go past 8.5 multiplier on Q9550. I have everest and its showing @400MHz 5-5-5-18 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 24-45-3-6-3-3 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)

So Should I change my timings to these?

Quote:

get memset or everest to find out what you trd/pl is set to on auto so you can back that off and maybe 50ps on the mch
Excuse my ignorance, where do I find the trd/pl? and what would it be under in the bios?

Quote:

you wont need to touch the ich/sb unless your running more than 1 hdd.
I'm guessing this means something about the southbridge? I am only running one HDD, dumb this down for me?

God I feel like an idiot.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Anybody?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 









Hi guys, I have another newb question about overclocking my CPU and Ram. Those are my actual MIT Settings

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

Robust Graphics Booster ..................: Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio......................: +0.5
CPU Frequency ............................: 4.25 GHz (500 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control....................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .................: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 100
C.I.A.2 ..................................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 700mv
PCI Express Clock Drive...................: 700mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps).......................: 50ps  
MCH Clock Skew (ps).......................: 100ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance.......................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)...........: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch....................: [333MHz]
System Memory Multiplier .................: 2.0B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............1066.: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ...................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time..........................: 5
tRCD .....................................: 5
tRP'......................................: 5
tRAS......................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control ...................<<<<<<< ALL AUTO
tRRD......................................: 4
tWTR......................................: 4
tWR.......................................: 6
tRFC......................................: 72
tRTP......................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) .......................: 0

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ..........................<<<<<<<< ALL AUTO

Channel A .................................<<<<<<<< ALL AUTO
Static tRead Value........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ....................: 0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.....................: 0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 8 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)....................: 7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)....................: 9
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..................: Auto 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..................: Auto

Channel B .................................... <<<<<<<<<<<<< ALL AUTO AS WELL
Static tRead Value........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ....................: 0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.....................: 0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2wr(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)....................: 7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)....................: 9 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..................: Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-line Calibration ....................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦............................: 1.34375
CPU Terminationâ€¦............ 1.200v.......: 1.32
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...............1.500v.......: 1.570
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.............0.760v.......: <<< auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦................1.100v.......: 1.300
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦............0.760........; Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦...............0.900V.......: 0.920
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦................1.500V.......: 1.520
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦............1.100V.......: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦..............1.800v.......: 2.100v
DRAM Termination .â€¦..........0.900V.... ..: 1.000
Channel A Reference .........0.900V.......: 0.920
Channel B Reference .........0.900V.......: 0.920<

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect.................: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support......................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support....................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...............: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology.................: [Disabled]

I wanna push my CPU up to 4.50 GHz and I wanna overclock my Ram a little bit higher. But , I dont know how to do so, I dont know what timing should my ram be.

Thank You


----------



## bk7794

Im on for a new overclock of the ram. 565mhz 6-6-6-18. at 2.04v

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-line Calibration ....................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;............................: 1.3
CPU Termination&#8230;............ 1.200v.......: 1.28
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...............1.500v.......: 1.59
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.............0.760v.......: <<< 0.835

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................1.100v.......: 1.300
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;............0.760........; 0.85
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;...............0.900V.......: A
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................1.500V.......: A
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;............1.100V.......: A

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;..............1.800v.......: 2.04
DRAM Termination .&#8230;..........0.900V.... ..: 1.01 ( I have it at 0.98v for my 942mhz oc) is it safe?
Channel A Reference .........0.900V.......: 0.950
Channel B Reference .........0.900V.......: 0.950<

This is 1.8v - 2.0v ram just to say. Thanks for the help


----------



## marsey99

mortx its called Static tRead Value in the bios but memset and everest call it performance level (pl) but i really do think your ram is near its limits, ocz gold isnt the best of ocing ram









@karlitos

this might sound strange but you need to start again, you have your settings there as a starting point but you need to clear your cmos and then run the optimised defaults (f7 iirc on the main bios page) and save it and restart. then set all the auto's to the number on the left. then up your voltage to things like vcore, vram, cpu term and such because nearlly all the settings work in a ratio to other options and as you chance one you need to keep the same ratios which it will do if you set them all at stock before you start to change things.

edit

bk your ram ref/term should be half your v ram m8.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


@karlitos

this might sound strange but you need to start again, you have your settings there as a starting point but you need to clear your cmos and then run the optimised defaults (f7 iirc on the main bios page) and save it and restart. then set all the auto's to the number on the left. then up your voltage to things like vcore, vram, cpu term and such because nearlly all the settings work in a ratio to other options and as you chance one you need to keep the same ratios which it will do if you set them all at stock before you start to change things.

edit

bk your ram ref/term should be half your v ram m8.


Thanx


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


mortx its called Static tRead Value in the bios but memset and everest call it performance level (pl) but i really do think your ram is near its limits, ocz gold isnt the best of ocing ram









@karlitos

this might sound strange but you need to start again, you have your settings there as a starting point but you need to clear your cmos and then run the optimised defaults (f7 iirc on the main bios page) and save it and restart. then set all the auto's to the number on the left. then up your voltage to things like vcore, vram, cpu term and such because nearlly all the settings work in a ratio to other options and as you chance one you need to keep the same ratios which it will do if you set them all at stock before you start to change things.

edit

*bk your ram ref/term should be half your v ram m8*.


well, I took the oc down, that was just for benchmarking puposes. But would it survive 24/7??


----------



## PCCstudent

I am using Crucial DDR2 PC2-6400. I can make a stable (final cpu clock) 3.39ghz OC on my Q6600 G0 (OCCT tested) since I don't plan on going any higher and things are stable should my RAM be considered "good enough"?


----------



## marsey99

on 2.1vdimm i dont think you will have any worries m8, maybe if you start giving them 2.4 or 2.6vdimm 24/7 you might have an issue but not @2.1v m8.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


on 2.1vdimm i dont think you will have any worries m8, maybe if you start giving them 2.4 or 2.6vdimm 24/7 you might have an issue but not @2.1v m8.


Thanks alot, haha I didn't think that value Ram could do this. I decided to keep it at 942


----------



## Mortx

Quote:

mortx its called Static tRead Value in the bios but memset and everest call it performance level (pl) but i really do think your ram is near its limits, ocz gold isnt the best of ocing ram
This isn't over yet. I'm sending the 8GB's of OCZ gold back to new egg and replacing it with this and 2x this.

Then I'm gonna get my overclock on. Stupid ddr2 800.


----------



## Dilyn

I should do that with MY RAM.









Haven't crashed at all at 4 GHz. I'm liking this


----------



## GOTFrog

Bah Hum Bug to all you successfull OCs, Ram's been tried on a UP3R and works great at rated speeds. so it's not my settings. Now if Gigabyte would hurry up and answer my e-mail.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mortx*


This isn't over yet. I'm sending the 8GB's of OCZ gold back to new egg and replacing it with this and 2x this.

Then I'm gonna get my overclock on. Stupid ddr2 800.


The G.Skills come with the heat spreaders on them, you don't need the other coolers.


----------



## Mortx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


The G.Skills come with the heat spreaders on them, you don't need the other coolers.


heat spreader with a fan > heat spreader without a fan? I'll check em out when they get here and decide


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mortx*


heat spreader with a fan > heat spreader without a fan? I'll check em out when they get here and decide


Oaky, but if you take the black covers off and don't want them, I will buy them if you like.
Ram rarely ever gets hot enough to need heat spreaders unless you plan on doing extreme overclocking and over volting them. Say you where trying to run them at 1300 with 2.9 volt's, then you need active cooling such as H2O.


----------



## marsey99

i would never take stock heatsinks off ram, for a start it viods your warrenty which is always long with good ram and secondly they are normally glued on so if they come off they will take some of the ram ic with them.

gskill seem to do the best in this board but 4gb will be plenty.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Should I change my OCZ Reaper PC2 8500 For GSkills PC2 9600 To get a better overclock?


----------



## marsey99

i would try just running 2 sticks first as 4 can stress the mch alot more.


----------



## Mortx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
i would never take stock heatsinks off ram, for a start it viods your warrenty which is always long with good ram and secondly they are normally glued on so if they come off they will take some of the ram ic with them.

gskill seem to do the best in this board but 4gb will be plenty.

Thanks for the warning, I figured they just clipped on or off. Yes I'm still new at this. Contacted newegg and there going to pay for me to ship them back and refund me since I overnighted the order and its too late to change it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
i would try just running 2 sticks first as 4 can stress the mch alot more.


What should I do with the other 2 sticks? Is it really useless to have 4 sticks of 2 GB? Are you sure only 2 of 2 GB Would be better.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
What should I do with the other 2 sticks? Is it really useless to have 4 sticks of 2 GB? Are you sure only 2 of 2 GB Would be better.

If it where me I would keep your setup the way you will run it 24/7.
And as long as the Reapers are not giving you any trouble stick with them.
If someone is having problems with there ram it's better to sell them right away and get new stuff.


----------



## marsey99

it depends what you do, somethings will use that much ram but most things wont even fill 4gb.

the problem when your clocking is that it makes the nb (mch) work harder with 4 dimms (regardless of size of the sticks) in the slots as its 4 lots of data its moving. im not saying you cant overclock with 4 sticks just you will need more voltage to do it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

ok then, but if I want to get to 4.5 GHz, what are the basic things to do? Give more voltage to the memory and the MCH?? Now Im running 500 x 8.5, if I run 500 x 9, what should I do?

These are my settings ( I feel like a newbie )

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

Robust Graphics Booster ..................: Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio......................: +0.5
CPU Frequency ............................: 4.25 GHz (500 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control....................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .................: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 100
C.I.A.2 ..................................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 700mv
PCI Express Clock Drive...................: 700mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps).......................: 50ps  
MCH Clock Skew (ps).......................: 100ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance.......................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)...........: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch....................: [333MHz]
System Memory Multiplier .................: 2.0B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............1066.: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ...................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time..........................: 5
tRCD .....................................: 5
tRP'......................................: 5
tRAS......................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control ...................<<<<<<< ALL AUTO
tRRD......................................: 4
tWTR......................................: 4
tWR.......................................: 6
tRFC......................................: 72
tRTP......................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) .......................: 0

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ..........................<<<<<<<< ALL AUTO

Channel A .................................<<<<<<<< ALL AUTO
Static tRead Value........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ....................: 0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.....................: 0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 8 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)....................: 7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)....................: 9
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..................: Auto 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..................: Auto

Channel B .................................... <<<<<<<<<<<<< ALL AUTO AS WELL
Static tRead Value........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ....................: 0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.....................: 0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2wr(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)....................: 7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)....................: 9 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..................: Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-line Calibration ....................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦............................: 1.34375
CPU Terminationâ€¦............ 1.200v.......: 1.32
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...............1.500v.......: 1.570
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.............0.760v.......: <<< auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦................1.100v.......: 1.300
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦............0.760........; Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦...............0.900V.......: 0.920
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦................1.500V.......: 1.520
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦............1.100V.......: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦..............1.800v.......: 2.100v
DRAM Termination .â€¦..........0.900V.... ..: 1.000
Channel A Reference .........0.900V.......: 0.920
Channel B Reference .........0.900V.......: 0.920<

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect.................: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support......................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support....................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...............: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology.................: [Disabled]


----------



## dennyb

@ Karlitos---I would definitely use the 9x multiplyer. Why pay for a 9650 and use it like a 9550? Basically you need to raise the v-core (keeping Term .04v below it) to whatever you need to achieve that speed.
My rig won't run 4.5 stable at all--few will. I can boot @ 500x9 with the following settings
V-core 1.4375
Term 1.420
MCH Core 1.34


----------



## KaRLiToS

Don't you think 1.4375 is too much, VTT would be 1.3975??

Do you think 9 x 533 MHz = 4797 MHz is too much for my Specs?

(I'M looking at your system info, what is the 1.25 vid?)


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Don't you think 1.4375 is too much, VTT would be 1.3975??

Do you think 9 x 533 MHz = 4797 MHz is too much for my Specs?

(I'M looking at your system info, what is the 1.25 vid?)

Yes ,1.4375 is more v than I would care to run 24/7. I only used that to get a CPUZ validation. Just benchmarking







. I run 4.2GHz 24/7 coz it is plenty fast and does not take near the volts. The fastest I have tested stable is 4.25 GHz. Actually 4.0 is the sweetspot on my rig,lowest voltage and lowest temps,but I got tired of running it a few weeks ago and cranked it up to 4.2.

This speed with the RAM @ 1121 and the F3s in raid 0 is very nice and does not tax my rig very much,but if I go higher it takes too much voltage and results in too much heat. So, 4.0/4.2 is good for me. My vid is 1.25v --that is the voltage Intel says I need to run stock. Some of the lower vid chips will run faster than mine on low volts,but many of them can't bench as high as mine







.

If you are running 4797 stable (which I doubt is the case) ,then you have yourself a really sweet chip. Most of them won't bench that high on suicide runs


----------



## marsey99

i have mine stable @4.4ghz but i need more voltage than denny posted there and noway would i run it there for more than the odd bench session.

i can do superpi @4.45 but it aint stable and 4.5ghz will fall over if the wind changed direction.

i might try again for some bigger numbers later this week now i have lapped my cp/heatsink and when the weather gets colder


----------



## KaRLiToS

Do you think my memory can run at 1121 MHz (OCZ Reaper PC2 8500)


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Do you think my memory can run at 1121 MHz (OCZ Reaper PC2 8500)


I can't say how well yours will overclock. Mine will do 1139 before it gets froggy(no offense Gotfrog). G Skills like this board and the board likes G Skills. The G Skills don't overclock a whole lot higher than their prescribed speed coz they are tightly binned,but they will easily do what they are supposed to and maybe a bit more. Lifetime warranty if I remember correctly.

edit: add more MCH for your 8 gb

edit again: here is my best Pii score @ 525x 9 I got 9.984 sec


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
snip....
edit again: here is my best Pii score @ 525x 9 I got 9.984 sec
...

i thought i had gone nuts on the vcore









big balls there m8









think i will strap a pair on when i try and get above 4.5 soon


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


i thought i had gone nuts on the vcore









big balls there m8









think i will strap a pair on when i try and get above 4.5 soon










That's not the half of it mate. Click on the 4887 MHz link in my sig







. If you gonna go high ya gotta juice it


----------



## 10acjed

Well I am awaiting my UD3L to come in Thurs and am real anxious to do some clocking...

Just curious as tho what your voltage settings are for 45nm Q9xxx...

I know my chip will do 4.0 with 1.26v, but I am kinda scratching my head when seeing the page below.... Lotsa voltages options there.....

CPU Termination
CPU PLL
CPU Reference

MCH Core
MCH Reference
MCH/DRAM Reference










Is there a round about setting for any of them? Or is it ok to leave at auto. I am seeking 475 - 500 FSB with a 1:1 ratio....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Well I am awaiting my UD3L to come in Thurs and am real anxious to do some clocking...

Just curious as tho what your voltage settings are for 45nm Q9xxx...

I know my chip will do 4.0 with 1.26v, but I am kinda scratching my head when seeing the page below.... Lotsa voltages options there.....

CPU Termination
CPU PLL
CPU Reference

MCH Core
MCH Reference
MCH/DRAM Reference










Is there a round about setting for any of them? Or is it ok to leave at auto. I am seeking 475 - 500 FSB with a 1:1 ratio....


CPU Term is your FSB voltage, so the more you rise FSB the more Term you will need.
CPU PLL helps you boot into Windows, usually around 1.57 to 1.59 will do.
CPU ref's or CPU GTL ref's help stabilize you OC when raising FSB. This one is hard to explain, but for most OC auto works just fine.
MCH core is your North Bridge. This helps stabilize your ram at higher FSB.
MCH ref's or CPU GTL ref's. Again this helps stabilize the NB at higher OC's. Auto is usually fine for most OC's.
MCH/DRAM ref's. Auto or Normal should work fine.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
That's not the half of it mate. Click on the 4887 MHz link in my sig







. If you gonna go high ya gotta juice it









was that under a ss when you did that run? only im not sure i would give mine 1.7v on air









i went upto 1.5 trying to get 4.5ghz even slightly stable with no luck but i know im pushing my ram to its limits too







i just wish ddr2 was so expensive now, my sticks(well same spec) are twice the price i paid atm here


----------



## NoGuru

For all you gamers, here is Battlefield 2 Bad Company on sale for $20, that's $40 off for the pre-order.
http://videogames.barnesandnoble.com...+Bad+Company+2
I just ordered mine.


----------



## marsey99

ggrr, thats about Â£14 that ggrrr, i have spent more on tim this year and i got half of it free too ggrr.

tbh i want a disk to put along side my other bf games but that linkage deserves rep m8


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
ggrr, thats about Â£14 that ggrrr, i have spent more on tim this year and i got half of it free too ggrr.

tbh i want a disk to put along side my other bf games but that linkage deserves rep m8









I believe this is the disk, not the download. I bet it is still cheaper for you to have it shipped over the pond. Thanks for the rep


----------



## marsey99

if it got here in 1 peice you would be right, it will be Â£30 here at least.

so its 10c here right now and i was feeling brave











1.5vcore/1.44term/1.62mch









not much higher but i do think i might be able to get a little more


----------



## marsey99

dam u 3g dongle


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


if it got here in 1 peice you would be right, it will be Â£30 here at least.

so its 10c here right now and i was feeling brave











1.5vcore/1.44term/1.62mch









not much higher but i do think i might be able to get a little more










Nice job, but push harder. I'm SURE you can do better.


----------



## MADMAX22

Nice one Marcey. If your just going for max cpuz shots dont forget you can play with ET6 to raise your fsb.

When windows freezes youve gone to far


----------



## marsey99

yea m8, just after max validations as the voltage it needed to stablise at 4.4ghz is more than i really want it to run for long

i havent forgot but i was going to fall back on that when all else had failed









im still at the "need more balls for higher voltage" stage tbh









the thing is my ram, i have never had them above 540 in a intel chipset, they did 550 in my nf650 for a little bit but the nb kinda give up on that one day after running 400fsb/500ram







and that time (p35) i had to drop them to cas 6 for 540, this time i have had to do that to get above 530 and i dont know if i can get much more from it as i had to clear the cmos after that 1 crashed









we shall see, if nothing else im a tryer


----------



## NoGuru

Here you go Marsey, some encouragement.


----------



## MADMAX22

Another thing I have noticed for balls to the walls max oc the easiest way I can do it is set all voltages to auto except vcore, vmch, vdimm (and associated vdimm reference voltages).

This is just for benching and stuff as it will run a few voltages a little to high for 24.7 but (just IMHO) it doesnt seem to really hurt anything for short runs.

The ram may be a big issue as well. Ive still got some old ballistics that I use for benching and stuff, they have done 683mhz at 5-5-4-10 for me 2.42vdimm for short runs.

Still if your sig is all the hardware you have be careful as it sucks when you fry something playing around and have to wait on ordering new stuff lol (ask me how I know







)


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Here you go Marsey, some encouragement.


















no wonder the little guy is walking like jon wayne









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Another thing I have noticed for balls to the walls max oc the easiest way I can do it is set all voltages to auto except vcore, vmch, vdimm (and associated vdimm reference voltages).

This is just for benching and stuff as it will run a few voltages a little to high for 24.7 but (just IMHO) it doesnt seem to really hurt anything for short runs.

The ram may be a big issue as well. Ive still got some old ballistics that I use for benching and stuff, they have done 683mhz at 5-5-4-10 for me 2.42vdimm for short runs.

Still if your sig is all the hardware you have be careful as it sucks when you fry something playing around and have to wait on ordering new stuff lol (ask me how I know







)


i will give that a go, but tbh im not overly keen on letting the bios set my voltages









go on, how much have you fried


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 

i will give that a go, but tbh im not overly keen on letting the bios set my voltages









go on, how much have you fried









LOL I try not to think about it too much.

Allthough the worst wasnt even ocing. I had just gotten a brand new 6800gt (agp) and the first day of it being installed I had a loose power connecter in my case (the ones with the pins that stick out, male end) that fell down on my card and shorted it out. A loud pop, some smoke, a few sparks and a blank screen. Nice big burn mark on the top of the card. Poor thing didnt even last 24 hours.


----------



## marsey99

i think iv done alrite you know, in about 4 or 5 years of tweaking all i have damaged has been 2 mobos. 1 when i didnt put the nb heatsink back on right and left it running for days without propper cooling







and another which i overheated with a 8800gtx and after that it was just unstable, some days it would run great, other constant blue screens.

if that was wneh they were new i bet that 68gt left a hole in the wallet


----------



## MADMAX22

Yeah it was right after they came out.

Ive lost a couple of mobos, a couple of cpu's (never due to heat though), several sticks of ram, two power supplies, 1 water cooling pump, 2 video cards ...... think thats about it. Not to bad for the last 6 or 7 years I guess.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Yeah it was right after they came out.

Ive lost a couple of mobos, a couple of cpu's (never due to heat though), several sticks of ram, two power supplies, 1 water cooling pump, 2 video cards ...... think thats about it. Not to bad for the last 6 or 7 years I guess.


Did you have a water loop on the EP45, and if so did you have a NB block?


----------



## marsey99

the way i see it, i know the risks of what i do so if it does go tits up there is only me to blame and as such i do try too air on the side of caution but will push the boundrys for the odd bench run









i have had a few bits doa but i dont count them as i didnt do it but all in all i think ive done ok.

im thinking about doing a volt mod on my 88gts next







its been a while since i did any soldering but i was ok last time i did and i think with my quad runing near the max im happy with it and that with a little more juice to the vram and core i might get some nice numbers as it clocks great for a 8800 a it is









wont be doing it till i get a new gpu tho as i dont have a backup for that right now with out removing one from another working machine.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Did you have a water loop on the EP45, and if so did you have a NB block?

No on the ep45 Ive allways had stock cooling with replaced tim on the NB and mine had push pins on the mosfets so I replaced those with bolts to ensure good contact.

For a long time I ran the Extreme spirit II on it and that did really well.

Never thought water would help on the p45 but now that Ive done some more benching with it I think water would be a good idea. At high fsb with 1.45vmch it gets pretty toasty even with a fan on it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I've been trying to Tweak for about 1 or 2 months, maybe 3, and everytime I come here, its like if you were all speaking Chinese, but damm I learn so much everyday. The first month I was copying some others settings, now Im learning every little thing (but I'm far from even the basic things), I need to get as good as you.

Today I started to use Prime95, after 3 minutes, I had 2 fatal errors on the first 2 tests and I stopped, I was just exploring that program. I need to know why the fatal errors happenned.


----------



## Dilyn

What were you testing? Small FFTs or Blend?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I openned the application and did the default test, Yes it was blend. But as I said, I was just looking at what prime95 looks like.


----------



## Dilyn

Well, it could be either the RAM or the CPU









Prime 95 is nice, but if you can pass 20 tests of LinX, you're golden


----------



## KaRLiToS

LinX is better? Did you try to run your Ram at more than 1066MHz?


----------



## dennyb

A good way to reach stability is to first test ------
P95 sm fft, adjusting the v-core and Term. This test will get you squared away on the CPU portion of the overclock
Then----------
blend,adjusting the MCH Core. This test will cover the RAM portion of the clock

Minimum 8 hrs -each test


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
LinX is better? Did you try to run your Ram at more than 1066MHz?

LinX pushes it much further.
I get 80C in the first twenty seconds of LinX, whereas with Orthos I get 70C max. It just pushes it MUCH further, and if you can survive twenty tests of that, you're golden.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
A good way to reach stability is to first test ------
P95 sm fft, adjusting the v-core and Term. This test will get you squared away on the CPU portion of the overclock
Then----------
blend,adjusting the MCH Core. This test will cover the RAM portion of the clock

Minimum 8 hrs -each test

This. Exactly this. It's pretty much what you always need to do really


----------



## GOTFrog

Well just alked to Gigabytes RMA Customer services and they are going to cross ship a new board for me, waiting on the email since they are sending me a shipping slip so I don't have to pay for it, I do have to give a 140$ deposit for the cross shipping thing. Can't wait.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


No on the ep45 Ive allways had stock cooling with replaced tim on the NB and mine had push pins on the mosfets so I replaced those with bolts to ensure good contact.

For a long time I ran the Extreme spirit II on it and that did really well.

Never thought water would help on the p45 but now that Ive done some more benching with it I think water would be a good idea. At high fsb with 1.45vmch it gets pretty toasty even with a fan on it.


Yeah, I have the Extreme spirit II on there, but was thinking in the near future about doing a WC loop and want to do the NB, but not sure what block to get for the NB.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Well just alked to Gigabytes RMA Customer services and they are going to cross ship a new board for me, waiting on the email since they are sending me a shipping slip so I don't have to pay for it, I do have to give a 140$ deposit for the cross shipping thing. Can't wait.


Bout time they showed you some respect.


----------



## GOTFrog

Yeah well the guy told me that I'd receive the email in 10 min. It's been 5 hrs and still nothing. This Freaking sucks.


----------



## Mortx

God this board is terribly hard to overclock compared to my old one.

I got my new G.Skill F2 9600 - I tried starting from scratch but I couldn't get anything to go past 3.18. So I went to the settings I had been working with my old ram. I can boot and computer runs and does everything fine but crashes out of prime95 after 2-3 minutes. No BSOD or reboot, just the win7 box that says prime has stopped working.

Here is where my bios is:

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Ep45 UD3P
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = g.skill fc2 9600cl5d-4gbpi â€" ddr2 1200 2x2GB
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.95 (465x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 465
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2â€¦â€¦â€¦: Disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦.:800mV
PCI Express Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:900mV
CPU Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.:0ps
MCH Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 930
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:Auto all
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:Auto all

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.38125
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.34
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570
CPU Reference.........0.755V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Normal
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Normal
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal 
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal


----------



## NoGuru

Mortx start raising MCH, should be between 1.26 and 1.32


----------



## Mortx

I'll start with that, MCH = NB voltage right? What about MCH reference, is it treated the same way vcore is and having MCH reference .03 to .04 below it?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mortx*


I'll start with that, MCH = NB voltage right? What about MCH reference, is it treated the same way vcore is and having MCH reference .03 to .04 below it?


MCH=NB
Don't play with your ref's too much yet, best to leave them on auto for now.
.03 to .04, I think your talking about CPU term in relation to vcore.


----------



## Mortx

Quote:



.03 to .04, I think your talking about CPU term in relation to vcore.


Yes I was. I didn't know if they were treated the same. +rep for the help

On a side note, and just to further my understanding of the process, what exactly does the termination voltage do? whether its Vcore, or MCH, etc


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mortx*


Yes I was. I didn't know if they were treated the same. +rep for the help

On a side note, and just to further my understanding of the process, what exactly does the termination voltage do? whether its Vcore, or MCH, etc


_*******Motherboard Voltage Control*******

*Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed. (I always use LLC when overclocked)*

*CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability*

*CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term*

*CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad*

*CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)*

*MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)*

*MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)*

*MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto) I use normal*

*ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)*

*DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram*

*DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram) I use normal*

*Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal*

*Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal*_


----------



## Dilyn

NoGuru beat me to it


----------



## Mortx

I probably could have found that if I looked hard enough. But thank you so much. God I love overclock.net


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


NoGuru beat me to it










I am pretty fast.
No school D?


----------



## Mortx

Overclocking in between classes FTW!


----------



## marsey99

what you aiming for / where are you at mortx?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I am pretty fast.
No school D?


Snow day brosef


----------



## Mortx

I'd be happy getting this 3.95 stable first and then tweaking from there. I'd aim for as high as I can go 24/7 stable within non-life shortening voltages. VID on this chip is 1.2500 so I think that makes this not as good as some of the other Q9550's out there?

Anyways I just set MCH to 1.28 and ran prime and within 5 minutes or so I got BSOD. I looked at the Results from Prime and it says this: FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4

Whats that mean?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mortx*


I'd be happy getting this 3.95 stable first and then tweaking from there. I'd aim for as high as I can go 24/7 stable within non-life shortening voltages. VID on this chip is 1.2500 so I think that makes this not as good as some of the other Q9550's out there?

Anyways I just set MCH to 1.28 and ran prime and within 5 minutes or so I got BSOD. I looked at the Results from Prime and it says this: FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4

Whats that mean?


That's just means it failed. Are you running small ftt's?
If so you need more vcore or CPU term.


----------



## marsey99

dont know tbh, i know people go on about vid but i think its an overrated indicator of clocking potential, mines a 1.2875 and its now stable @4.4ghz and can run some stuff @4.5ghz.

i think the locattion on the waffer is more important tbh.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mortx*


I'd be happy getting this 3.95 stable first and then tweaking from there. I'd aim for as high as I can go 24/7 stable within non-life shortening voltages. VID on this chip is 1.2500 so I think that makes this not as good as some of the other Q9550's out there?

Anyways I just set MCH to 1.28 and ran prime and within 5 minutes or so I got BSOD. I looked at the Results from Prime and it says this: FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4

Whats that mean?


try this

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:900mV
CPU Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:50ps
MCH Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: turbo

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.38125
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1..300
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1..500
CPU Reference.........0.755V*..........: .863
MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1..300V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .863

if it dont work bump up your CPU Termination, your CPU/MCH Reference are linked so will also move up

what stepping is your Q ?


----------



## Mortx

Quote:



That's just means it failed. Are you running small ftt's?


Yeah running small FFT's. Not messing with memory until I get this stable, thats why I have left it so far under what its supposed to be.

Quote:



Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:900mV
CPU Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:50ps
MCH Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: turbo

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.38125
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1..300
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1..500
CPU Reference.........0.755V*..........: .863
MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1..300V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .863


I'll give it a shot. Stepping is A, Revision E0


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


try this

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦.:800mV
PCI Express Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:900mV
CPU Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.:50ps
MCH Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: turbo

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.38125
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1..300
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1..500
CPU Reference.........0.755V*..........: .863
MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1..300V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .863

if it dont work bump up your CPU Termination, your CPU/MCH Reference are linked so will also move up

what stepping is your Q ?


That is nice of you to offer up some numbers, but that may work for you and not others. I find it better to get the OC your self so you understand what your doing.


----------



## Mortx

Yeah prime crashed right away with those numbers gonna go back to where i was and raise the mch a bit


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mortx*


Yeah prime crashed right away with those numbers gonna go back to where i was and raise the mch a bit


What test are you running????????


----------



## Mortx

Quote:



Yeah running small FFT's. Not messing with memory until I get this stable, thats why I have left it so far under what its supposed to be.


small fft's


----------



## Dilyn

Mess with the vcore and term. It has to be that...


----------



## Mortx

yeah I meant vcore and term lol. left mch at 1.3 raised vcore to 1.39375 and term to 1.360... hopefully i'm not back in mere minutes...


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
That is nice of you to offer up some numbers, but that may work for you and not others. I find it better to get the OC your self so you understand what your doing.

yeah i know but if you dont got the right CPU/MCH Reference it wont oc for crap i got diff ones for my dual core

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mortx* 
Yeah prime crashed right away with those numbers gonna go back to where i was and raise the mch a bit

try uping your CPU Termination to 1.36 and your CPU/MCH Reference should be at .901

try vcore at 1.45 should be like 1.4-1.45v in windows


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
That is nice of you to offer up some numbers, but that may work for you and not others. I find it better to get the OC your self so you understand what your doing.

SO where do I start, I have to raise the FSB First without anyother changes (except for the stock memory voltage) then what should I do.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


SO where do I start, I have to raise the FSB First without anyother changes (except for the stock memory voltage) then what should I do.


Here is a good place for info on how to overclock Intel processors. If everyone reads this and some of the overclocking stickies they will have a leg up and will be able to make progress on their own.

We are here to help,but it would be helpful to us if folks did some of their own research as well. Not trying to be rude,just practical









http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-core-2-a.html

and here
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ed-guides.html


----------



## marsey99

this is a good, easy to understand guide for those starting out ocing too

shame its not on oc.net tbh but still its good.


----------



## 10acjed

Well some things I do understand that I had a tough time finding are general reference of voltage settings...

Telling someone to up this or that voltage without giving them a general idea of what range is safe isnt always helpful... I'd just hate to see someone throwing 1.45 CPU Term to there 45nm cpu not realizing it is unsafe even if the cpu voltage is below 1.36.....

For a 45nm Q the CPU Term and MCH should be pretty close regardless of chip.. Same goes with 65nm Q.....

Trial and error will allow you to find your minimum voltage for each system, and will be different. But I doubt one guy need 1.45 CPU Term and another needs 1.2 to reach the same FSB on the same cpu....

From what I have gathered it seems 1.3 is the averege for a CPU Term on a 45nm Q, and 1.28 - 1.30 MCH


----------



## marsey99

you wont find many people telling anyone to run 1.36vcore with term at 1.45v in here m8

tbh i think only a handful of us have pushed their chips so high that we have needed near that amount never mind telling others to do it.


----------



## NoGuru

If you got some info for me to add let me know. Keep in mind this is just the basics to get started. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


If you got some info for me to add let me know. Keep in mind this is just the basics to get started. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


Maybe you could find that pic of the voltage table results on ET6 for the variouse settings in bios. I think I saw it at xs if I had it saved I would post it.

Would be pretty good for that thread I think.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Maybe you could find that pic of the voltage table results on ET6 for the variouse settings in bios. I think I saw it at xs if I had it saved I would post it.

Would be pretty good for that thread I think.


 Thanks MM,Let me know if you find it.
Also I am looking for the MCH Frequency Latch table if anyone has it.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks MM,Let me know if you find it.
Also I am looking for the MCH Frequency Latch table if anyone has it.












Excellent page mate









I do believe Denny has that table you're looking for. I've seen it posted in here before, anyways.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









Excellent page mate









I do believe Denny has that table you're looking for. I've seen it posted in here before, anyways.

Thank you, it was Marsey99's idea.
He does have it, but he's not around right now.


----------



## michintom

Can we get a spreadsheet going for the owners


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Thanks MM,Let me know if you find it.
Also I am looking for the MCH Frequency Latch table if anyone has it.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









Excellent page mate









I do believe Denny has that table you're looking for. I've seen it posted in here before, anyways.

Sho do --here ya be







*Straps and multi's*


----------



## KaRLiToS

Can someone make a short explanation about this table Please?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Here is a good place for info on how to overclock Intel processors. If everyone reads this and some of the overclocking stickies they will have a leg up and will be able to make progress on their own.

We are here to help,but it would be helpful to us if folks did some of their own research as well. Not trying to be rude,just practical









http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-core-2-a.html

and here
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ed-guides.html

I did man, but first of all, english is not my mother language, and I did a lot of research and now I'm beggining to understand because of you. You can't imagine how this thread and you help me so MUCH. I appreciate more than everything (especially my girlfriend always complaining about the time I spend on my computer, I don't think its possible to be an overclocker and have a demanding Girlfriend like this)


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Can someone make a short explanation about this table Please?


The equation for RAM speed is --FSBx MM (Front Side Bus x Memory Multiplyer)
so if you are running a FSB of 400MHz and you are using (D) strap (2.66) multi then you are running the RAM @ 1066 MHz---there is a small faraction in there somewhere to bring it from 1064 to 1066.

If you play with the BIOS setting you will see that the speed formula works

edit:

Marry her and 34 years later she won't care how you spend your time


----------



## GOTFrog




----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


The equation for RAM speed is --FSBx MM (Front Side Bus x Memory Multiplyer)
so if you are running a FSB of 400MHz and you are using (D) strap (2.66) multi then you are running the RAM @ 1066 MHz---there is a small faraction in there somewhere to bring it from 1064 to 1066.


Ok so I understand all that but I don't know which strap to use.. Or maybe it doesn't matter? Usually, I use a strap with a good multiplier to get the closest to 1066 MHz, I tried to change my FSB, strap and Memory multiplier to overclock my memory up to 1200 MHz, but even at 1116 MHz , my PC does'nt boot.


----------



## NoGuru

Denny you da man!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Ok so I understand all that but I don't know which strap to use.. Or maybe it doesn't matter? Usually, I use a strap with a good multiplier to get the closest to 1066 MHz, I tried to change my FSB, strap and Memory multiplier to overclock my memory up to 1200 MHz, but even at 1116 MHz , my PC does'nt boot.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Denny you da man!











Thanks NoG --I posted some things on your new thread if you want them

@Karlitos--usually B and D are the best --find the one that works for you


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Thanks NoG --I posted some things on your new thread if you want them


I will leave them there cause it is perfect. Way to go Yoda!


----------



## srsparky32

i coulud use some help overclocking my ep45-ud3p.

i have vcore set at 1.27 volts
northbridge set at 1.3 volts

dram volts are set at 2.00 volts

and yet i cant even get to 3.1GHz without the system reverting back to its original settings. please help.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


i coulud use some help overclocking my ep45-ud3p.

i have vcore set at 1.27 volts
northbridge set at 1.3 volts

dram volts are set at 2.00 volts

and yet i cant even get to 3.1GHz without the system reverting back to its original settings. please help.


What do you have that's stable?


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


What do you have that's stable?


nothing was stable. then i changed the multiplier on th e ram to 2.00B and it booted right up no cycling on and off. so i think the solution is found, I have to mess with the ram mult in order to get it.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thank you, it was Marsey99's idea...










i have some great 1s, i just dont always know what to do with them


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Ok so I understand all that but I don't know which strap to use.. Or maybe it doesn't matter? Usually, I use a strap with a good multiplier to get the closest to 1066 MHz, I tried to change my FSB, strap and Memory multiplier to overclock my memory up to 1200 MHz, but even at 1116 MHz , my PC does'nt boot.


With this RAM... I've found it's near impossible to get it stable past 1066. I just use the D straps... 400x2.66. Works great for me mate. 10x multi, 400 FSB. Nearly as stable as can be...

Check out my MIT settings to see my RAM stuff.


----------



## srsparky32

this board is realy driving me insane. i cant get past 3.16 without having fatal errors.

WHATTTT THE JEFF???

vcore=1.25
CPU PLL=1.57
DRAM multiplier=2.00B
CPU termination=1.30V
Multiplier=9
FSB=333


----------



## marsey99

your cpu term is too high for your vcore, set it 0.02/0.04v bellow your vcore and see if that helps.

edit

get the mit template from dilyns sig and put your setting in instead of his and post it here so we can see if anything else looks wrong with your settings.

this board is as good as they get for overclocking a 775 cpu but it is not a forgiving board either, if your setting are not right for your system it will give you lots of headaches too.


----------



## bk7794

Will the G-skill tridents, and pi work with this board?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


this board is realy driving me insane. i cant get past 3.16 without having fatal errors.

WHATTTT THE JEFF???

vcore=1.25
CPU PLL=1.57
DRAM multiplier=2.00B
CPU termination=1.30V
Multiplier=9
FSB=333


whats your NB voltage? and like marsey99 said take the term voltage way down. to about 1.22


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


Will the G-skill tridents, and pi work with this board?


They should be fine, just keep in mind the clearance you need for them.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


They should be fine, just keep in mind the clearance you need for them.


ok, cool. What about the mushkin redlines?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


ok, cool. What about the mushkin redlines?


I can't recall anyone using them on this board.
What are the specs your looking for?


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I can't recall anyone using them on this board.
What are the specs your looking for?


well in a few months I am going to buy some ram. I need 4gb 2X2gb, and need atleast 1066mhz. I really won't mind for 800mhz..but I would like 1066 if possible.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


well in a few months I am going to buy some ram. I need 4gb 2X2gb, and need atleast 1066mhz. I really won't mind for 800mhz..but I would like 1066 if possible.


To be on the safe side I would stick to G.Skill, they are proven to work great on the board.


----------



## MADMAX22

I saw a thread where someone couldnt get the redlines to post on this board or atleast a ep45 series board. Could be bad ram but Im not sure.

I know from personal experience that crucial ballistics and gskill work very well with this board.

Also team group ram, wintec, cellshocks, other crucials all work well that I have tried. Patriot also works.


----------



## bk7794

any in particular?


----------



## Mortx

Well I'm getting somewhere now. Few questions, Is it the voltage on v-core I am worried about going to far with, or is it the heat that the voltage creates that I'm worried about, or could enough voltage no matter how low the temp kill the cpu? If I understand it right then I'm just worried about the heat the voltage is producing because its the heat that kills the chip right?

I ran prime from 10:28AM until 12:03 and then I got the windows encountered a problem and shut the program dialog box. I set up OCCT to run for 2 hours on 25% and went to class, and it blue screened while I was gone.

When I was running Prime My max temp was 62. Now I'm still waiting on 2 more fans that come tomorrow, and my furnace is going, so its a good 70-75 degrees Fahrenheit in the room I'm in. I opened a window in the room and the temp dropped to 58 and never went any higher until windows stopped prime.

Would it be possible that my ram being underclocked at the moment could cause this? Or do I still need more voltage somewhere? Should I give the MCH or CPU Clock Skew's some ps (whatever the hell ps is)? I feel like its getting closer, but I never gave this chip this much voltage on my P5Q Deluxe board to hit 4.0GHz.

Here's my MIT:

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Ep45 UD3P
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = g.skill fc2 9600cl5d-4gbpi â€" ddr2 1200 2x2GB
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.95 (465x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 465
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2â€¦â€¦â€¦: Disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦.:800mV
PCI Express Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:900mV
CPU Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.:0ps
MCH Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 930
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:Auto all
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:Auto all

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.4000
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.360
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.590
CPU Reference.........0.755V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.34
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Normal
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Normal
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal 
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


any in particular?


The G.SKILL Pi's are my personal choice. Should've gone with those before I got these


----------



## KaRLiToS

dennyb, I used the same settings as you
Vcore: 1.375
Term:1.34
PLL:1.570
CPU Ref: Auto
MCH Core 1.300
Auto
auto
ICH I/O: 1.570
ICH Core: 1.200

When I use Prime95, my tmpin1 (that I think is the CPU socket) are reaching 80'C ,
Core are average 60'C is that Normal with small fft


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


The G.SKILL Pi's are my personal choice. Should've gone with those before I got these










okay, I will get those. Thanks alot







Speed issues? like 800 or 1066?


----------



## marsey99

i recall reading about issues with mushkin in a p45 but i think it was the black ones but im not 100% now tbh


----------



## stasio

New BIOS:

*GA-EP45-UD3P - F10 *

-Enhanced Memory capability
-Released 05.Feb 10 
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...S&FileID=15607


----------



## Mortx

I'll bite on that. Thanks Stasio


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


okay, I will get those. Thanks alot







Speed issues? like 800 or 1066?


The RAM runs at 2.1v, 5-5-5-15 @ 1066 iirc.

I think I read somewhere about that RAM doing 1200 on stock speeds as well, but I don't remember where


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mortx*


Well I'm getting somewhere now. Few questions, Is it the voltage on v-core I am worried about going to far with, or is it the heat that the voltage creates that I'm worried about, or could enough voltage no matter how low the temp kill the cpu? If I understand it right then I'm just worried about the heat the voltage is producing because its the heat that kills the chip right?

I ran prime from 10:28AM until 12:03 and then I got the windows encountered a problem and shut the program dialog box. I set up OCCT to run for 2 hours on 25% and went to class, and it blue screened while I was gone.

When I was running Prime My max temp was 62. Now I'm still waiting on 2 more fans that come tomorrow, and my furnace is going, so its a good 70-75 degrees Fahrenheit in the room I'm in. I opened a window in the room and the temp dropped to 58 and never went any higher until windows stopped prime.

Would it be possible that my ram being underclocked at the moment could cause this? Or do I still need more voltage somewhere? Should I give the MCH or CPU Clock Skew's some ps (whatever the hell ps is)? I feel like its getting closer, but I never gave this chip this much voltage on my P5Q Deluxe board to hit 4.0GHz.

Here's my MIT:

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Ep45 UD3P
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = g.skill fc2 9600cl5d-4gbpi â€" ddr2 1200 2x2GB
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.95 (465x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 465
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2â€¦â€¦â€¦: Disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦.:800mV
PCI Express Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:900mV
CPU Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.:0ps
MCH Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 930
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:Auto all
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:Auto all

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.4000
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.360
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.590
CPU Reference.........0.755V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.34
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Normal
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Normal
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal 
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal


It looks pretty good. You can play with the skews a bit to try and stabilize.
Voltage and heat are both CPU killers.


----------



## Mortx

So where should I call it quits with voltage to stay relatively safe. I'm not trying to impress anyone with this, just want it fast









How much should I play with skews between tests? 50 at a time, 100?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mortx*


So where should I call it quits with voltage to stay relatively safe. I'm not trying to impress anyone with this, just want it fast









How much should I play with skews between tests? 50 at a time, 100?


Voltage is up to you, but I say your getting close to the limits.
50ps to 150 is fine, this sometimes helps to stabilize an unstable OC.


----------



## marsey99

which p95 test was you running?

if it passes small and failed blend i would try the mch skew, start with 50 and see how you go.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
dennyb, I used the same settings as you
Vcore: 1.375
Term:1.34
PLL:1.570
CPU Ref: Auto
MCH Core 1.300
Auto
auto
ICH I/O: 1.570
ICH Core: 1.200

When I use Prime95, my tmpin1 (that I think is the CPU socket) are reaching 80'C ,
Core are average 60'C is that Normal with small fft

Those temps if they are recorded from "Coretemp or Realtemp" are terriffic. Mine are in the 70s in coretemp running P95.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mortx* 
So where should I call it quits with voltage to stay relatively safe. I'm not trying to impress anyone with this, just want it fast









How much should I play with skews between tests? 50 at a time, 100?

Comfort range is different for everyone. I try to run as fast as I can without having to make a huge jump in v-core to get a higher speed. My best "sweetest spot" is 4.0 w 1.30625 v-core, but I like to run 4.2 @ 1.375v-core.
.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
The RAM runs at 2.1v, 5-5-5-15 @ 1066 iirc.

I think I read somewhere about that RAM doing 1200 on stock speeds as well, but I don't remember where









the g-skill pis. Neat. Will I have to screw around in bios to make em work or are they just plug and play?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
the g-skill pis. Neat. Will I have to screw around in bios to make em work or are they just plug and play?

I don't do anything with my Black Pii sticks. I give 'em 2.1 volts --5/5/5/15 timings and run 'em @ 1121. Never a problem


----------



## Mortx

anyone else try that bios he posted, won't go for me


----------



## marsey99

i dont think its for your board revision mortx, i think the 1.6 is al letters not numbered like the 1.0/1.1 m8


----------



## NoGuru

Getting ready to reach 10,000 posts. I think it will shut the internet down.


----------



## SgtHop

We're long past 1,000, lol. This is 10,000.

I needn't remind you that that's over nine thousand.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


We're long past 1,000, lol. This is 10,000.

I needn't remind you that that's over nine thousand.


opps, fixed


----------



## SgtHop

Are we gonna have a 10k party to celebrate?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Are we gonna have a 10k party to celebrate?


You know it. You bring the chips and leave the beer up to me.


----------



## GOTFrog

I want the magic number, would be sweet. no reason for it tho.


----------



## NoGuru

Marsey added a bios flash to the page http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8438448

10 more, you guys want to race?


----------



## SgtHop

Deal. I got tortilla chips and...tortilla chips.


----------



## marsey99

in another 8 or so posts yea









what blows my mind is that its had nearly half a million hits









edit

yea i snuck it in before







, i just needed that 2nd post so i spread it out over both









it is abit generic for all gb boards but i didnt want to change it too much so it was just for the p or the r as this thread caters for about 6 boards so.....yea.


----------



## SgtHop

It is pretty crazy. We must know what we're talking about...

Side note, I should probably help out more, lol.


----------



## GOTFrog

It's a special day today, can't wait to get the gigabyte email saying they sent my new board


----------



## GOTFrog

no we don't, else we wouldn't be so high


----------



## NoGuru

420,291 views


----------



## GOTFrog

Thats alot of views, I wonder what positions it would be in the whole forums on post and views


----------



## dennyb

I started posting in this thread sub 280 pages I think and NoG was posting quite a bit longer


----------



## NoGuru

I will look to see my first post in here.


----------



## NoGuru

:jer ry:


----------



## GOTFrog

I started late.

Missed it by that much


----------



## marsey99

you got(frog) the 1st post ofthe new millenium tho


----------



## NoGuru

My first post was like page 214 or 215 in this section.


----------



## SgtHop

Woo. We have won...something. Does this thread get a special award?

Also, tortilla chips all around, just need to figure out how to disperse them via TCP/IP. If anyone has some insight on this, please, let me know.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Woo. We have won...something. Does this thread get a special award?

Also, tortilla chips all around, just need to figure out how to disperse them via TCP/IP. If anyone has some insight on this, please, let me know.


Just put 'em in a PM







. Somebody e-mailed me some salsa and a bag of Doritos once









here


----------



## NoGuru

I posted this in the member milestone section lol.


----------



## SgtHop

I don't have a camera though, and I don't have a picture of any chips and salsa, lol.

Also, lazy.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I don't have a camera though, and I don't have a picture of any chips and salsa, lol.

Also, lazy.


I googled my chips


----------



## SgtHop

Those are delicious looking chips there. Mm.

Now I want those ones. The ones I have are just bagged, and they don't look nearly as good.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Those are delicious looking chips there. Mm.

Now I want those ones. The ones I have are just bagged, and they don't look nearly as good.


you can find them here . Eat all you want

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=...fp-t-701&sao=1


----------



## SgtHop

How can I eat the internet?

Print it out and eat the picture?

lol


----------



## GOTFrog

lol


----------



## NoGuru

Don't forget to give the terms page some star ratings if you like it. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


well in a few months I am going to buy some ram. I need 4gb 2X2gb, and need atleast 1066mhz. I really won't mind for 800mhz..but I would like 1066 if possible.


my mushkin blacklines work great. just make sure to change the timings to 5-5-5-15 and the voltage to at least 2.0v or it'll cycle on and cycle off with the mushkins in there.

ALSO!!!

what is cpu termination and why should it be lower than the vcore?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


the g-skill pis. Neat. Will I have to screw around in bios to make em work or are they just plug and play?


1. Put them in computer
2. Set the default settings (2.1v, 5-5-5-15, 1066)
3. Save to CMOS, reboot
4. ???
5. Profit

Oh ya,


----------



## srsparky32

ok so i've been having trouble getting past 3.3GHz..heres my MIT so you guys can tell me where i'm screwing up

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 340
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 860
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.3
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:
ICH Core............1.100V...........:

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.06v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *srsparky32* 
ok so i've been having trouble getting past 3.3GHz..heres my MIT so you guys can tell me where i'm screwing up

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 340
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: auto 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto Something like 400 or 266
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B Get your RAM as close to stock speeds as possible
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 860
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled I wouldn't have this enabled








CPU Vcore............................: 1.3
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32 .02-.04v lower than vcore. Around 1.26-1.28 should be good
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: auto Hate auto. Normal or .755

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2 You will probably need more. Around 1.26-1.3. I use 1.3v, you should be fine there. If it won't boot with that, lower it a bit. Board is picky about MCH.
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:
ICH Core............1.100V...........:
*^Set those values to the specified ones on the left. Set the MCH core to the default, and then increase it. This will make sure that those values go up in sync with MCH.*
DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.06v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:
_*^Use RAM defaults. If the RAM says 2.1v, then set it at 2.1. Do the same for these values as you did for the MCH, it will insure it all goes up nicely







*_

Our chips are very similar... Silly me forgot to look at your RAM though


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


1. Put them in computer
2. Set the default settings (2.1v, 5-5-5-15, 1066)
3. Save to CMOS, reboot
4. ???
5. Profit

Oh ya,










so, put em in pc...I see. NVM, haha I love the ??"? as 4 rep +.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I don't do anything with my Black Pii sticks. I give 'em 2.1 volts --5/5/5/15 timings and run 'em @ 1121. Never a problem










You like em?

ok I apologize for asking alot of questions here. I promise I will start helping out more. But Do you think its worth the heat and effort to keep going to 4 ghz + I was hoping maybe to acheive a 4.2 or hoping a 4.4ghz oc. What do you think?

and @ sparky. Raise the NB. You need atleast 2 or 3 clicks to just get in the ballpark.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


so, put em in pc...I see. NVM, haha I love the ??"? as 4 rep +.

You like em?

ok I apologize for asking alot of questions here. I promise I will start helping out more. But Do you think its worth the heat and effort to keep going to 4 ghz + I was hoping maybe to acheive a 4.2 or hoping a 4.4ghz oc. What do you think?

and @ sparky. Raise the NB. You need atleast 2 or 3 clicks to just get in the ballpark.


I don't remember your settings ,but assuming you are at 4.0 with only 1.3 v-core as your system sig suggests--you got plenty of upside before you need to worry. You can get to 1.40 before you need to get cautious and the low 70s in P95 is ok as you won't get near that hot in any other app . I run 1.375 v --24/7 and she doesn't even break a sweat


----------



## BioII

I just got NoGuru UD3P with e8400 that i buy it. His share some 4.5 setting and BAM no hard stuff going post up and rund 3dmark06 hit 20k.

Thanks NoGuru


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioII* 
I just got NoGuru UD3P with e8400 that i buy it. His share some 4.5 setting and BAM no hard stuff going post up and rund 3dmark06 hit 20k.

Thanks NoGuru













Great chip huh


----------



## KaRLiToS

SHould I get the G-Skill you're all talking about instead of those OCZ Reaper, or it won't make any difference.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
SHould I get the G-Skill you're all talking about instead of those OCZ Reaper, or it won't make any difference.

Well the G.Skills have better timings and are known to work well with the board.
And I'm not sure the Reapers will fit with your V8.


----------



## sintricate

I wasn't sure where to ask this question so I'll ask here:

Why would my computer get louder when I'm playing games? I can hear a weird noise coming from my case when there's a game playing. Its either my video card or PS and I can't really pin point it.

Any ideas? I'm pretty sure it's not fan related.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
I wasn't sure where to ask this question so I'll ask here:

Why would my computer get louder when I'm playing games? I can hear a weird noise coming from my case when there's a game playing. Its either my video card or PS and I can't really pin point it.

Any ideas? I'm pretty sure it's not fan related.

Can you describe the noise?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Well the G.Skills have better timings and are known to work well with the board.
And I'm not sure the Reapers will fit with your V8.


Actually, Im using them since my new rig is built







, the only thing is that I cant overclock it more than 1066 MHz (Maybe I dont know how yet) And some said they can run them over 1150 MHz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Actually, Im using them since my new rig is built







, the only thing is that I cant overclock it more than 1066 MHz (Maybe I dont know how yet) And some said they can run them over 1150 MHz

If you already have them, keep em. Try dropping your multiplier and increase FSB with a high MCH latch. That will OC your ram and not the CPU as much, so you can see how high they will go.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
If you already have them, keep em. Try dropping your multiplier and increase FSB with a high MCH latch. That will OC your ram and not the CPU as much, so you can see how high they will go.


Ok thanx, I will keep them, but if I want to raise FSB and Lower Multiplier, should I increase the CPU Term and MCH Term? And maybe both Core voltage?

And why should I increase the FSB anyway? Is it only to have a 1:1 ratio ?

(Thanks for asnwering all my stupid questions)


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Actually, Im using them since my new rig is built







, the only thing is that I cant overclock it more than 1066 MHz (Maybe I dont know how yet) And some said they can run them over 1150 MHz

RAM doesn't enjoy being overclocked too much. It's not the best pick for this board








I have yet to get over 1066. Tried 1200, didn't work too well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
If you already have them, keep em. Try dropping your multiplier and increase FSB with a high MCH latch. That will OC your ram and not the CPU as much, so you can see how high they will go.

This, I will have to try


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Ok thanx, I will keep them, but if I want to raise FSB and Lower Multiplier, should I increase the CPU Term and MCH Term? And maybe both Core voltage?

And why should I increase the FSB anyway? Is it only to have a 1:1 ratio ?

(Thanks for asnwering all my stupid questions)

No question is stupid. Your learning and that is good.

The idea is to increase FSB and that will increase your ram speeds. But without increasing CPU speed.
If you noticed, every time you raise the FSB, RAM will increase.
So this is just to see how far the ram will go on stock volt's.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
I wasn't sure where to ask this question so I'll ask here:

Why would my computer get louder when I'm playing games? I can hear a weird noise coming from my case when there's a game playing. Its either my video card or PS and I can't really pin point it.

Any ideas? I'm pretty sure it's not fan related.

Are you sure its not the Fan on your ATI Graphic Card set on auto and speeding fast when heating in a game.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
.
So this is just to see how far the ram will go on stock volt's.

OK!!!!







So if I want higher clock for my memory (for example, using the 2.40 B instead of 2.00B) I need to raise my Dram voltage and term, I have the XTC Fan on my memory so I guess its safe to raise my voltage.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Can you describe the noise?

It's like a hissing noise. It's not horribly loud but I can notice it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Are you sure its not the Fan on your ATI Graphic Card set on auto and speeding fast when heating in a game.


I disabled the auto fan. I just noticed it during a Prime95 run too so I guess it's not the card. Seems to happen under load.


----------



## koji

Lol, congrats on the 10k posts guys!









I'll write down my MIT one of these and post it here + get some validation links etc, don't have too much time atm.

It's 4hours+ blendstable, think I'm almost set, still have to do a stressrun with linx. Had to give vcore another boost in the bios, bluescreened 1.5 to 3hrs while blending but that seems to be gone now. That latest boost in vcore increased my idle voltage to 1.424 though, drops to 1.408 under load (with LLC on). Think I'm at 1.39vcore in Bios now. Anyways temps are OK so I'm not really stressing about it.


----------



## Volcom13

1.4v? Dangerous?


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
1.4v? Dangerous?

its about as high as you should run 24/7 as it is above what intle reccomend for 24/7 but if you do any damage i would be shocked.

i (and others) go higher for some quick bench runs but not long term.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
its about as high as you should run 24/7 as it is above what intle reccomend for 24/7 but if you do any damage i would be shocked.

i (and others) go higher for some quick bench runs but not long term.










1.45v is the max. I didnt ever read anything about a recommended 24.7 voltage in any of the data sheets. 1.4v even still allows for the voltage over shoot and stay below the max recommended level. That should be totally fine for 24.7 use.


----------



## koji

Yeah I'm trying to keep the voltage overshoot in mind. I'm ok with it but don't really plan on running it higher, certainly not for 24/7









+ 68Â°C max so far on one core during 4 hours blend is OK, ITB pushes it to 72/73.


----------



## marsey99

the 1.365v max vid is intels rec max fot 24/7, but what do they know right









i ran my e8200 just above 1.4v for about a tear with no ill effects.


----------



## Dilyn

I've been running my E7300 at 1.4375v (one step under 1.45v) for the past month and nothing has happened.

Only hits 70C under Orthos


----------



## Volcom13

My max is 1.38


----------



## Mortx

Ok, and I'm back, hopefully with promising results. I used Intel Burn Test and passed 20 runs on standard.









What say you?

MIT:

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Ep45 UD3P
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = g.skill fc2 9600cl5d-4gbpi â€" ddr2 1200 2x2GB
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.95 (465x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 465
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2â€¦â€¦â€¦: Disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦.:800mV
PCI Express Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:900mV
CPU Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.:100ps
MCH Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 930
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:Auto all
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:Auto all

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.4250
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.380
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.590
CPU Reference.........0.755V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.36
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Normal
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Normal
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal 
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal


----------



## NoGuru

Mortx, looks good to me. I would still run Blend, or some other test just to prove to myself that it is stable.
Nice job.


----------



## marsey99

have you tried dropping the voltage any now you are using the skews?


----------



## Mortx

No this is actually the first pass of anything that didn't crash, instead of going down on voltages I was going to go up on clock!










Do you think these are too high to run? And for the record I'm still missing two fans that will be here today, and my furnace is running.

As far as running blend, shouldn't I get my memory up around where it should be first? I was leaving memory alone so that I could get the clock stable first, then I was going to start tweaking on memory.


----------



## marsey99

ibt tests both cpu and ram, more ram at standard than small p95, i would still give small a blast to be on the safe side, then sort you ram out.

no its not that is too high imo but i found i could drop the volts a couple of notches once i played with the skews and still be stable. i think i was over compansating with volts to try and get stability tho.


----------



## Mortx

ok 4.0 didn't pass more than 6 tests of IBT. I guess I'll leave it at 3.95 as I'm not going up anymore on voltage. Put my ram up to 1240 but it says its on a 3:4 ratio. Now memory, I don't understand at all. I've read on it yes, but I'm not going to pretend to get it. I ran another 20 passes of IBT successfully with the ram at 1240, so I guess time to run memtest? Or should I play with the timings first and try to get to a 1:1 ratio? Or should I play with lowering voltages on my board first to keep the overclock where it is and find the sweet spot for voltage? I don't intend on running prime during the daytime, and to be honest if prime told me there was a problem overnight and IBT passes 20 runs, I can't say I'm going to find it significant enough of a problem to keep running that damn thing overnight and stressing about it since it takes prime SOOOO long.


----------



## marsey99

its stable enough if you cant crash it when doing your day to day stuff









if you want to run 1:1 you will need to get your fsb to 610 if you want your ram at 1220 m8, the ratio is cpu cycles:ram cycles


----------



## Mortx

Quote:

if you want to run 1:1 you will need to get your fsb to 610 if you want your ram at 1220 m8, the ratio is cpu cycles:ram cycles
dumb that down for me? lol


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mortx* 
dumb that down for me? lol

Marsey is not on right now so I will take a stab at it

Intel chipsets will not run less than 1:1 and that is represented by the 2.00 ratio in the various straps available in the BIOS. So, this means if you want to run your ram 1:1 @ 1260 you need a FSB of 610. (RAM speed formula= FSB x MM) thus 610x2.00=1220.

You will be better served in my opinion to try for a lower FSB and a higher MM to achieve your goal. Experimentation will reveal the correct method and answer your question. Oh, I always go for overall speed vs that 1:1 garbage


----------



## NoGuru

I agree, it does not matter if your at 1:1, or 5:6 you will never notice the difference.


----------



## Mortx

Well then, I just had to hit the 4GHz club. Damn epeen. So here is my current MIT.

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Ep45 UD3P
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = g.skill fc2 9600cl5d-4gbpi â€" ddr2 1200 2x2GB
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00GHz (471x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2â€¦â€¦â€¦: Disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦.:800mV
PCI Express Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:900mV
CPU Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.:100ps
MCH Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 266
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.50A
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1178
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:Auto all
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:Auto all

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.4375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.400
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.590
CPU Reference.........0.755V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Normal
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.590
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal 
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal

Current settings passed 20 runs of IBT - this is as much of a Ferrari as I'm going to be getting anytime soon.










and then my PI calculations. Not sure if these are really on par, but I figured I'd check em out and see if they were decent.










Gonna run memtest now and hopefully not have that headache to deal with.


----------



## Mortx

how do I get the cpu validation to show up as the little picture and not the link?


----------



## marsey99

thanks denny, yea thats a better way to put it









sry mortz my gf made me do stuff outside in the cold









1:1 is good when you are trying to find the limits on your cpu as for the most part it takes the ram out of the equation so its not making you crash when you push the fsb. that is untill you get a very high fsb....

i always start an oc by dropping the ram to 1:1 so the ram is underclocked if i want to find the cpu's limit or if i am trying to find the rams limit i will drop the cpu multi to underclock that and set the ratio so the ram is at stock (or higher) and then oc that as i up the fsb.

now both of these methods have flaws as your fsb will ultimatly catch your ram if your cpu can go high enough and a low fsb wall on a cpu will stop you pushing the ram and then you have to play with the ratio again, but these are in extreme cases for the most part.

edit

nice 1









copy all the txt from the box bellow the banner and it will show the banner as a pic and its a link to cpuz too


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mortx* 
Ok, and I'm back, hopefully with promising results. I used Intel Burn Test and passed 20 runs on standard.









What say you?

MIT:

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Ep45 UD3P
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = g.skill fc2 9600cl5d-4gbpi â€" ddr2 1200 2x2GB
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.95 (465x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 465
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2â€¦â€¦â€¦: Disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦.:800mV
PCI Express Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:900mV
CPU Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.:100ps
MCH Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 930
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:Auto all
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:Auto all

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.4250
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.380
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.590
CPU Reference.........0.755V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.36
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Normal
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Normal
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal 
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal



I bet you can run ur rig at lower CPU Vcore and MCH Core


----------



## Mortx

Quote:

I bet you can run ur rig at lower CPU Vcore and MCH Core
I'm going to try, now that I have it at least where I'm happy with it.

Which was my next question. How should I go about lowering voltages in a systematic manner so as not to interrupt my current clock, that is to me, stable.


----------



## 10acjed

What are everyones thoughts on Load Line Calibration? I remember seeing a post about it, but cant seem to locate it.

Enable or Disable?

I have been doing some reading on it and see some people saying not to enable it... is having it enabled dangerous if you are below intel max voltage?

Just curious.. I hate vdroop... It just bothers me when my cpu is running with .08 more voltage at idle then it needs to run full load....


----------



## SgtHop

I always had mine enabled, some say it's dangerous, some disagree. I honestly don't know, but I'm going to have to say I disagree as well. Ran my 9650 with it on for a good 8 months without anything happening to it, so, I say enable.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I always had mine enabled, some say it's dangerous, some disagree. I honestly don't know, but I'm going to have to say I disagree as well. Ran my 9650 with it on for a good 8 months without anything happening to it, so, I say enable.


I agree, it's there to use for a reason. My thoughts are if your volt's are at or below 1.4 or 1.41 your fine. Once you start getting to much higher your subject to voltage spikes beyond Intel specs.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I agree, it's there to use for a reason. My thoughts are if your volt's are at or below 1.4 or 1.41 your fine. Once you start getting to much higher your subject to voltage spikes beyond Intel specs.

Thats kinda what I was thinking...

Thanks for the replies...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I agree, it's there to use for a reason. My thoughts are if your volt's are at or below 1.4 or 1.41 your fine. Once you start getting to much higher your subject to voltage spikes beyond Intel specs.


This.

Since I'm so close to the max rated voltage, I keep mine off









Tried to get my RAM to 1130... 471x8.5 (tried all kinds of other settings but it just wouldn't boot up for me). Got into Windows but it froze.


----------



## NoGuru

Dilyn try cranking the MCH up if it freezes, or a bump in Ram v's.


----------



## Dilyn

Pushed the MCH to 1.3v and the RAM to 2.2v.
Also loosened timings to 6-6-6-24 because OCZ tried to get the timings as tight as possible and barely made it to 5-5-5-18


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Pushed the MCH to 1.3v and the RAM to 2.2v.
Also loosened timings to 6-6-6-24 because OCZ tried to get the timings as tight as possible and barely made it to 5-5-5-18









For some reason, I had to up "for my ram" my ram voltages to 2.14v to get passed 1135 Memory Frequency. In you're case have you tried anything like 2.21v.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
For some reason, I had to up "for my ram" my ram voltages to 2.4v to get passed 1135 Memory Frequency.

That is very high! Maybe you should try and lower it. Touch it and see if it's hot.

Never mind I see you edited your post lol. That's actually pretty good.


----------



## Dilyn

I also tried 2.14v, because I had seen people saying that that was a nice spot









I just think that all my hardware secretly hates me, and the RAM is the only one that truly shows it


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
That is very high! Maybe you should try and lower it. Touch it and see if it's hot.

Never mind I see you edited your post lol. That's actually pretty good.

Yea, I accidentally left out a "1" lol.







@2.4.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I also tried 2.14v, because I had seen people saying that that was a nice spot









I just think that all my hardware secretly hates me, and the RAM is the only one that truly shows it









Well see my ram is rated at 1.8-2.1, I had to actually go little over to achieve higher Memory Frequency for some reason. So if you're ram is rated 2.0-2.2, maybe try 2.21v or 2.22v. Maybe the prob is else where, was just shooting it out there







.


----------



## Mortx

Ok, Now let's help me get the RAM worked out. (then I'll fine tune stuff down, I realize some of those are high for right now, but I'm not worried







)

MIT - Stable

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Ep45 UD3P
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = g.skill fc2 9600cl5d-4gbpi â€" ddr2 1200 2x2GB
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00GHz (471x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2â€¦â€¦â€¦: Disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦.:800mV
PCI Express Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:900mV
CPU Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.:100ps
MCH Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 266
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.50A
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1178
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:Auto all
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:Auto all

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.4375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.400
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.590
CPU Reference.........0.755V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Normal
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.590
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal 
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal

I would like to get the ram up to 1256 which is the next lowest speed I can get with this overclock. Which would be setting:
(G)MCH to 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier to 2.66D

I've tried it and I run a few rounds of IBT (2-3) and the numbers get wacky and it gives me the on screen warning about something being wrong.

So from my MIT I have DRAM Termination on Normal. Maybe I should set this to something, but what? And then Channel References?

Should I screw with advanced timing control?


----------



## marsey99

the ram term and ref volts should be half your ram voltage, so 0.9 for 1.8 or 1.05 for 2.1 and so on.

you might find that you need to drop the timings tho.


----------



## Mortx

Drop the timings to what? 5-6-6-18?


----------



## marsey99

yea, but i would start by upping the static read (trd/pl) another notch.

you can find this out in everest or memset.


----------



## Mortx

Ok so the Static tread value was on auto - 11 was greyed out - set to 12 - made it 5 passes of IBT before I got the discrepancy in output and it stopped the program. Should I keep upping this, or should I mess with the others?

edit

and was i supposed to do it for channel a and channel b?

edit 2

Ok I did both channels, 12 went 3 passes on IBT crashed, 13 went 12 passes and crashed, 14 went 2 passes and crashed, so 13 seems to be good. Also I read that for DRAM Termination Voltage, Channel A ref, and Channel B ref, should all be 1/2 of ram voltage, does that seem right?

Here is what memset is showing me:


----------



## Dilyn

Mine auto sets to 1/2 the RAM volts, so ya that seems right


----------



## NoGuru

Mortx your running your ram at 1256MHz try bringing it down a bit. And your tRFC is a bit high. Here is mine for an example.


----------



## marsey99

i thought it might of been setting tigher than 11 as thats quite slack already, upping it to 13 will negate any boost in performance your getting from the extra speed. i would set the trd back to 11 and try backing off the other timings

if you cant get it right like that you will need to drop the ratio i notch and se where that leaves you, you should be able to get very tight timings on that set up.


----------



## Mortx

ok I backed it off to 1178.

Here is memset at 1178 and pl at 11:



and here is what happened with prime running blend overnight:

Code:



Code:


[Thu Feb 11 21:12:55 2010]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
[Thu Feb 11 21:28:34 2010]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
[Thu Feb 11 21:44:33 2010]
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
[Thu Feb 11 21:59:27 2010]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
[Thu Feb 11 22:16:10 2010]
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
[Thu Feb 11 22:31:51 2010]
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
[Thu Feb 11 22:47:29 2010]
Self-test 14K passed!
Self-test 14K passed!
Self-test 14K passed!
[Thu Feb 11 23:03:01 2010]
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
[Thu Feb 11 23:12:29 2010]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4990234375, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Thu Feb 11 23:18:39 2010]
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
[Thu Feb 11 23:33:46 2010]
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
[Thu Feb 11 23:49:05 2010]
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 00:05:04 2010]
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 00:20:49 2010]
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 00:36:10 2010]
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 00:52:00 2010]
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 01:07:18 2010]
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 01:23:02 2010]
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 01:38:18 2010]
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 01:53:41 2010]
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 02:09:43 2010]
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 02:25:22 2010]
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 02:40:51 2010]
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 02:55:53 2010]
Self-test 56K passed!
Self-test 56K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 03:11:57 2010]
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 03:27:41 2010]
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 03:43:41 2010]
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 03:59:17 2010]
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 04:15:08 2010]
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 04:30:29 2010]
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 04:43:41 2010]
FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was -1.100125625752369e+176, expected: 39930792013579.01
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
Self-test 1280K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 05:03:08 2010]
Self-test 1536K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 05:18:59 2010]
Self-test 1792K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 05:34:31 2010]
Self-test 2048K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 05:50:26 2010]
Self-test 2560K passed!
[Fri Feb 12 06:05:48 2010]
Self-test 3072K passed!

edit: how the hell do I get the thumbnails to appear the way you guys do?


----------



## marsey99

upload the img to ocn via thje attachments feature at the bottom of the advanced post.

try another notch on the mch skew.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Mortx , I saw that your:

ICH I/O is at 1.590v 
and 
ICH Core at 1.200v

and you only have ONE hard Drive, I have 2 (one of 1500 GB and another one is a solid state drive of 64 GB) and still run my ICH at stock voltage.

EDIT: And guys, how come you know which Advanced Timing to use, I don't even know nothing about standard Timings, I don't know which one to use at 473 MHz (946 MHZ)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Those are my temperature after an hour of Prime95 (small ffts)

Code:


Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

CPU:Q9650
MOBO: EP45-UD3P Rev 1.6
Bios: Newest

Robust Graphics Booster ..................: Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio......................: -
CPU Frequency ............................: 4.25 GHz (473 x 9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control....................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .................: 473
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 100
C.I.A.2 ..................................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive...................: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps).......................: 100ps  
MCH Clock Skew (ps).......................: 100ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance.......................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)...........: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch....................: [400MHz]
System Memory Multiplier .................: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............1066.: 946        (1:)
DRAM Timing Selectable ...................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time..........................: 5
tRCD .....................................: 7
tRP'......................................: 7
tRAS......................................: 24

Advanced Timing Control ...................<<<<<<< ALL AUTO
tRRD......................................: 4
tWTR......................................: 4
tWR.......................................: 8
tRFC......................................: 72
tRTP......................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) .......................: 0

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ..........................<<<<<<<< ALL AUTO

Channel A .................................<<<<<<<< ALL AUTO
Static tRead Value........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ....................: 0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.....................: 0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 8 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)....................: 7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)....................: 9
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..................: Auto 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..................: Auto

Channel B .................................<<<<<<< ALL AUTO AS WELL
Static tRead Value........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ....................: 0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.....................: 0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2wr(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)....................: 7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)....................: 9 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..................: Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-line Calibration ....................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;............................: 1.35625
CPU Termination&#8230;............ 1.200v.......: 1.320
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...............1.500v.......: 1.570
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.............0.760v.......: auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................1.100v.......: 1.260
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;............0.760........; Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;...............0.900V.......: Normal
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................1.500V.......: 1.500
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;............1.100V.......: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;..............1.800v.......: 2.100
DRAM Termination .&#8230;..........0.900V.... ..: 1.050
Channel A Reference .........0.900V.......: 1.050
Channel B Reference .........0.900V.......: 1.050

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect.................: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support......................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support....................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...............: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology.................: [Disabled]

EDIT: I just realised I had an Hardware Fail. damm

Evrytime I try to run my memory at 1135 Mhz ( MCH Freq Latch at 333 MHZ and 2.40B multiplier) with a high MCH Core voltage (1.320V) and higher Dram voltage (2.2v) I can't make it to windows, is there another way to make it work at that frequency.

And you'll see one of my attachment is my memory spd in CPU-Z, it indicates Max Bandwidth of PC2-6400 when I have PC2 8500 OCZ Reaper, ***?


----------



## marsey99

Karl most ram defaults to ddr800 so its compatible with all boards but to get it to the rated spec you need to set it to those values in the epp in your bios.

your temps are creeping up there and im not sure i would push it too much higher on the voltage with that cooler.

first thing i would try is trd(static tread) to 9 as most people find 8 goes a bit wobbley around 470fsb.

if thats no better i would try setting the cpu ref to 0.84v(63%) maybe even upto .88(67%).

i think you want your mch ref and mch/ram refs setting too, i have my mch ref on the same % as my cpu ref and the mch/ram ref the same as the ram ref (seems to work for me).

there are lots of good guides about which explain the more advanced ram timings, but after your main 4 your trfc and trd are the next biggies and all the rest depend on those, i think it was anandtech that i found the best guide i read.

the best way i found to learn was trail and error, and lots of it, same goes with clocking as you will learn best by doing.


----------



## Rafiluccio

hello, I can not ovvercloccare my g.skill with UD3P rev 1.1, installed today ... What is the best bios?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
your temps are creeping up there and im not sure i would push it too much higher on the voltage with that cooler.


With my cooler? why you say its not good, I made plenty of researches and I think its one of the best, no?


----------



## marsey99

its in the top bracket yes, but as with everything there will always be a newer, better one. thats just the way it is with pc componants.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio* 
hello, I can not ovvercloccare my g.skill with UD3P rev 1.1, installed today ... What is the best bios?

For quads the F9 or F10b, I like the f9 and thats what I have on my board.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
With my cooler? why you say its not good, I made plenty of researches and I think its one of the best, no?

Its a good cooler, just keep an eye on temps. I personally worry more about voltage and stability then I do temps.









I would maybe try it at 4.2ghz or give it a tad more vcore. Also you can allways play with your clock skews and such.


----------



## Rafiluccio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


For quads the F9 or F10b, I like the f9 and thats what I have on my board.

Its a good cooler, just keep an eye on temps. I personally worry more about voltage and stability then I do temps.









I would maybe try it at 4.2ghz or give it a tad more vcore. Also you can allways play with your clock skews and such.


ok after testing the F9 ... although now I'm trying the F10 (not F10 beta), because I think there is a problem with my ram INCOMPATIBLE g.skill trident pc2-9600 4x2gb ...
thanks


----------



## Mortx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Mortx , I saw that your:

ICH I/O is at 1.590v 
and 
ICH Core at 1.200v

and you only have ONE hard Drive, I have 2 (one of 1500 GB and another one is a solid state drive of 64 GB) and still run my ICH at stock voltage.

EDIT: And guys, how come you know which Advanced Timing to use, I don't even know nothing about standard Timings, I don't know which one to use at 473 MHz (946 MHZ)


Its working for me and not of worry so I'm not messing with that because it shouldn't be effecting anything.

Gonna try MCH skew another notch and see if I get anywhere.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
What are everyones thoughts on Load Line Calibration? I remember seeing a post about it, but cant seem to locate it.

Enable or Disable?

I have been doing some reading on it and see some people saying not to enable it... is having it enabled dangerous if you are below intel max voltage?

Just curious.. I hate vdroop... It just bothers me when my cpu is running with .08 more voltage at idle then it needs to run full load....


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I've done plenty of research and no matter how you look at it, we are overvolting our CPUs and regardless of vdroop or no vdroop the milli spikes are there and they will reach the same point with or without it. So the point are null. Removing vdroop is merely a cosmetic change. Only with vdroop the spikes will not surpass what is set in BIOS, which you have to set vcore really high in BIOS if you have vdroop. With no vdroop you don't have to set vcore as high in BIOS, and due to this the spike will exceed what is set in BIOS.

Hope this made sense.


If you don't like it get rid of it.









EDIT: post fixed


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


ok after testing the F9 ... although now I'm trying the F10 (not F10 beta), because I think there is a problem with my ram INCOMPATIBLE g.skill trident pc2-9600 4x2gb ...
thanks



Most G.SKILL RAM works BEAUTIFULLY with this board.

What issues are you running into? Sure you've got the timings, volts, and speeds set to the correct default values for the RAM?

4x2GB.... You've got all four slots filled?
Need more MCH than stock if that's the case. 1.26-1.3v.


----------



## 10acjed

My quick run-n-gun.... Going to bed now and going to let prime run....

4.2 is m goal.... But am happy right now with 4.0....

Bios Volts:

LLC - Enabled
CPU - 1.325
CPU Term - 1.30
CPU PLL - 1.55
CPU Ref - Auto

MCH Core - 1.26
MCH Ref - Auto
ICH - Auto
ICH COre - Auto
DRAM - 2.10

Memory @ 2.00B - 1:1
5-5-5-18 950MHz

Any tips/suggestions welcome....


----------



## Dilyn

Niiiice... With that FSB you wouldn't be able to hit 1066... What's the closest to it? Like, 1050 or something?
That RAM would never go that high, no matter what









Nice job mate








Just change those auto volts to normal or their default values and I'll be happy


----------



## MADMAX22

I think he has all the big voltages set to manual that you gotta worry about. Its primarily term and pll that this board likes to overvolt like crazy when on auto and ocing.


----------



## 10acjed

Yeah these Reapers are PC8000... They really dont clock well... I primarily got them to get to 950 - 1000MHz with a 1:1 divider...

Ran 6 hours of prime last night, temps never broke 60 with small fft's

So suggestion is to set "auto" voltages to the default setting to prevent overvolting?

Sounds logical....

PS: I lowered my CPU voltage to 1.312 bios, 1.28 windows for the Prime95 test. Previous owner had it stable @ 1.26v so I am trying to find my lowest possible...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Yeah these Reapers are PC8000... They really dont clock well... I primarily got them to get to 950 - 1000MHz with a 1:1 divider...

Ran 6 hours of prime last night, temps never broke 60 with small fft's

So suggestion is to set "auto" voltages to the default setting to prevent overvolting?

Sounds logical....

PS: I lowered my CPU voltage to 1.312 bios, 1.28 windows for the Prime95 test. Previous owner had it stable @ 1.26v so I am trying to find my lowest possible...

Heh, screw lowest possible voltage. Drop that multi and see how high you can get the board's FSB.


----------



## marsey99

sounds like your reapers have the same ic as my plats, they just dont respond to more voltage once you go above 2.1v at all.


----------



## 10acjed

Yeah, I love OCZ for the price. But my experience with OC'n them has been about 50MHz max...

I tried to go with 1.36v bios, 1.34v Term, 1.55 PLL and 500 x 8.5, but it didnt work out to well....


----------



## marsey99

yea, 540 is as high as i could claim mine to be stable but that was in the p35, they wont do that for me now in this







they did do 550 briefly in my nf650 but that didnt like it above 500 at all.

i run them 509 5-5-4-13 24/7 on 1.86v.


----------



## Zippit

Did anyone ever try this? SLI with a UD3P.

I would... if I had another GTX280 or if it wasn't a total pain in the ass to remove the watercooling so I could put in my two old 8800GTS'.


----------



## Dilyn

Ya lots of people have done it before.

It seems to work pretty well.


----------



## marsey99

if you search this thread a couple have done it already.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Yeah, I love OCZ for the price. But my experience with OC'n them has been about 50MHz max...

I tried to go with 1.36v bios, 1.34v Term, 1.55 PLL and 500 x 8.5, but it didnt work out to well....


I was able to get 1150mhz memtest stable with only 2.03v or something. I needed 1.3v NB vcore. I mean, this is on Vista upgrade ram.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227195

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Yeah these Reapers are PC8000... They really dont clock well... I primarily got them to get to 950 - 1000MHz with a 1:1 divider...

Ran 6 hours of prime last night, temps never broke 60 with small fft's

So suggestion is to set "auto" voltages to the default setting to prevent overvolting?

Sounds logical....

PS: I lowered my CPU voltage to 1.312 bios, 1.28 windows for the Prime95 test. Previous owner had it stable @ 1.26v so I am trying to find my lowest possible...


You may have said this already but what is your pll voltage? I know that I couldn't get anything lower than 1.34v without 1.59v for pll


----------



## ahmedho

hi
i want any available help plz

my current pc is:
cpu: Intel Core2Quad Q9550
cpu cooling: OCZ Vendetta 2
mobo: ASUS P5Q PRO - P45
vga: SAPPHIRE HD 4890 TOXIC 1GB GDDR5
ram: 2 x OCZ DDR2 GOLD Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 1066 CL5 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit
hdd: Western Digital Green 640GB AACS 16M Cache SATAII
case : GIGABYTE Setto 1000
psu: Hec Cougar 750w

so i have total 8 gigs of ram !!! ..... and i have a lot of problems since i went up to 8gb of ram , i want to go to ga-ep45-ud3r !!

i just want to be sure that it well handle these rams !!!
8gigs (4 x 2gb) ddr2-1066 ocz

can any one hep ??


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
I was able to get 1150mhz memtest stable with only 2.03v or something. I needed 1.3v NB vcore. I mean, this is on Vista upgrade ram.

what were your other volts? I am new to this board so I am not sure which correlates with the higher ram freq, the ICH or MCH... I came from a 750i which did not like high freq ram.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
You may have said this already but what is your pll voltage? I know that I couldn't get anything lower than 1.34v without 1.59v for pll


I am 100% stable at 1.3125v cpu bios and 1.30v Term and 1.55 PLL, with LLC enabled I boot and load at 1.28v. ran 5+ hours of prime, 20 passes IBT, and just for good measure i ran occt small data last night for 7+ hours.

It seems I only have an option on PLL for 1.55 or 1.65, I tried to key in 1.59 but it just reverted to 1.55...

I would really like to try and get to 4.25 (500 x8.5) if anyone has any tips, I am listening...
My temps in Prime and occt never even break 55c, IBT they get a bit warm (65 - 68), but I am ok with that.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedho* 
hi
i want any available help plz

my current pc is:
cpu: Intel Core2Quad Q9550
cpu cooling: OCZ Vendetta 2
mobo: ASUS P5Q PRO - P45
vga: SAPPHIRE HD 4890 TOXIC 1GB GDDR5
ram: 2 x OCZ DDR2 GOLD Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 1066 CL5 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit
hdd: Western Digital Green 640GB AACS 16M Cache SATAII
case : GIGABYTE Setto 1000
psu: Hec Cougar 750w

so i have total 8 gigs of ram !!! ..... and i have a lot of problems since i went up to 8gb of ram , i want to go to ga-ep45-ud3r !!

i just want to be sure that it well handle these rams !!!
8gigs (4 x 2gb) ddr2-1066 ocz

can any one hep ??

Yes it can handle 8 Gigs of ram.


----------



## ahmedho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yes it can handle 8 Gigs of ram.

i know that the board support up to 16 gigs of ram , but can it really handle the 8 gigs of ram OCZ ddr2-1066 ??

do your tried it ??


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedho* 
i know that the board support up to 16 gigs of ram , but can it really handle the 8 gigs of ram OCZ ddr2-1066 ??

do your tried it ??

Yes it can handle it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedho* 
i know that the board support up to 16 gigs of ram , but can it really handle the 8 gigs of ram OCZ ddr2-1066 ??

do your tried it ??

I do, I run them at 950 MHZ (475 FSB x 2) 1:1 ration
timings : 5-5-5-15

Voltage

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................1.100v.......: 1.260
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;............0.760........; 0.869
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;...............0.900V.......: 1.030
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................1.500V.......: 1.500
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;............1.100V.......: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;..............1.800v.......: 2.060
DRAM Termination .&#8230;..........0.900V.... ..: 1.030
Channel A Reference .........0.900V.......: 1.030
Channel B Reference .........0.900V.......: 1.030

But I can't overclock them past 1068 to be stable, I manage to get to windows at 1135 MHz but that was just lucky. At first I thought I sucked but I learned it was the memory sticks that can't be overclocked to much


----------



## marsey99

Karl have you tried running them 5-5(or6)-5-18? only that might get you a few more mhz.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
what were your other volts? I am new to this board so I am not sure which correlates with the higher ram freq, the ICH or MCH... I came from a 750i which did not like high freq ram.

I am 100% stable at 1.3125v cpu bios and 1.30v Term and 1.55 PLL, with LLC enabled I boot and load at 1.28v. ran 5+ hours of prime, 20 passes IBT, and just for good measure i ran occt small data last night for 7+ hours.

It seems I only have an option on PLL for 1.55 or 1.65, I tried to key in 1.59 but it just reverted to 1.55...

I would really like to try and get to 4.25 (500 x8.5) if anyone has any tips, I am listening...
My temps in Prime and occt never even break 55c, IBT they get a bit warm (65 - 68), but I am ok with that.

The MCH is what controls the memory... North bridge = MCH.
ICH is the south bridge, which should only be upped if you've got more hard drives (iirc).

The reason why you don't get that option for 1.59v PLL is because you don't need it. When you up certain volts a certain amount, the PLL values will change.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
Karl have you tried running them 5-5(or6)-5-18? only that might get you a few more mhz.

Interesting... Would running them at 6-6-6-24 allow for that? 'Cus I've done that and these sticks don't overclock








I've just given up on these sticks... If anyone is looking to sell or trade some Pi's, you know how to reach me


----------



## 10acjed

Well I booted at 500 FSB, but couldnt get a 2M SuperPI...

I will try some more... But I am pretty happy with 4.03









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1018686 - 4.25

Bios:
LLC - enabled
vcore - 1.3625
CPU Term - 1.34
CPU PLL 1.65


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
Karl have you tried running them 5-5(or6)-5-18? only that might get you a few more mhz.

Yep, I even tried 7-7-7-24 for 1135 Mhz

How do we set the CPU PLL?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
How do we set the CPU PLL?

Depends on what you've got...
Start at the default volt, then go up by one till you can finally boot into Windows. Only reason you should touch it is if you can't boot into Windows.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Well I booted at 500 FSB, but couldnt get a 2M SuperPI...

I will try some more... But I am pretty happy with 4.03









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1018686 - 4.25

Bios:
LLC - enabled
vcore - 1.3625
CPU Term - 1.34
CPU PLL 1.65

i think you need more vcore/term for stabilty, whats the mch v @?

i didnt say it was a sure way of getting more from your ram, just it might get up more


----------



## MM-K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


What are everyones thoughts on Load Line Calibration? I remember seeing a post about it, but cant seem to locate it.

Enable or Disable?

I have been doing some reading on it and see some people saying not to enable it... is having it enabled dangerous if you are below intel max voltage?

Just curious.. I hate vdroop... It just bothers me when my cpu is running with .08 more voltage at idle then it needs to run full load....


AFAIK, its ok for quads and a bad idea for duals.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


i think you need more vcore/term for stabilty, whats the mch v @?

i didnt say it was a sure way of getting more from your ram, just it might get up more











LOL... I dont think my ram will run any of the other dividers.. Closest one is 1150, and I really dont think these Powerchip IC's are gonna pull it off









I am just going to keep trying for 4.25, even if its just a bench run... The volts I can run 4.0 at are sweet, so I will probably stay here for 24/7 use...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
AFAIK, its ok for quads and a bad idea for duals.

Completely not true. I, and many others use LLC enabled, and have for a long time. No one has degraded or killed a chip to my knowledge. I have even done a few bench runs with it enabled up around 1.50 volt's and no damage to my chip. This is my opinion and can be changed if you show me hard evidence other wise.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MM-K*


AFAIK, its ok for quads and a bad idea for duals.


mmm okay

seeing as a quad is judt 2 duos on one pcb how can that be true?

fyi i use it and tbh im not tha bothered about how high my vcore goes with it on either









aj have you tried 4.25 with any more cpu volts? and ifso with what mch volts?


----------



## 10acjed

Havent tried MCH any higher... My ram is 1000MHz default, so its just getting to stock speed at 500 FSB....

Highest I have gone is cpu-1.38v term- 1.36v PLL- 1.65 and MCH is at 1.26

got through 3DMark just fine

PS: the tricky part is going to be getting to 520 - 525 FSB with this ram


----------



## method526

what's up OCN? i havent been able to OC with my UD3P yet cause of my RAM, so can anybody recommend me a 2x2GB ram kit that'll help me get 500+ FSB? perhaps a good 1066mhz kit to start? i heard gigabyte boards are picky when it comes to RAM, so if anybody has recommendations, please feel free to let me know.


----------



## Dilyn

The kit I want.

It'll be awesome


----------



## dennyb

These will do a good job
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

This board loves G Skill Ram


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


These will do a good job
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

This board loves G Skill Ram


I second that!


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *method526*


what's up OCN? i havent been able to OC with my UD3P yet cause of my RAM, so can anybody recommend me a 2x2GB ram kit that'll help me get 500+ FSB? perhaps a good 1066mhz kit to start? i heard gigabyte boards are picky when it comes to RAM, so if anybody has recommendations, please feel free to let me know.


like the guys have said the board does seem to love gskills, if you have the cash look at the tridents or ripjaws, i am









then all the basic info you will need is in this thread









http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

and any questions you might have we can help you with in here


----------



## Dilyn

There's a 1066 DDR2 kit of Tridents on NewEgg for $100.

Saw them when I was pulling up the Pi's









It's really hard to help someone figure out there board and how to OC when you have no idea what their BIOS looks like... And no experience with their board.
Man, I don't enjoy not being able to see it O.O
[/random rant]


----------



## 10acjed

Or for another $50 if you wanna go all out

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231271


----------



## TheWolfe

Stupid question, but can this board take a soundcard? I've never had one so I'm not really sure where it goes... thanks ><


----------



## Dilyn

Yes it can.
Both PCI and PCIe cards work.

Just make sure that the BIOS of the card isn't locked to a Dell only motherboard


----------



## marsey99

yea m8, i have read about issues with oem xfi sound cards but if you get a retail card you should be fine, if i was looking for 1 today i think i would go with a xonar


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
yea m8, i have read about issues with oem xfi sound cards but if you get a retail card you should be fine, if i was looking for 1 today i think i would go with a xonar









Ya.... The people I bought my sound card from pulled it out of a Dell OEM box. So the BIOS on the card was locked to Dell motherboards. That would explain why it would only be seen with a Dell box























Just find some in the for sale section (lots of Creative X-Fi cards going on in there) or search NewEgg for some deals.


----------



## TheWolfe

Alright guys, thanks!


----------



## Polska

Anyone running 5850s or 5870s in xfire on this board? Just curious of any issues or limitations. I probably won't do it till the end of the year (if that) but it is the first time I am entertaining the though of Crossfire.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is it normal that on idle the first 2 cores temperature are always lowest than the 2 others :
core #0 : 27'C
core #1 : 31'C
core #2 : 35'C
core #4 : 35'C

And Full Load:
core #0 : 62'C
core #1 : 60'C
core #2 : 58'C
core #4 : 61'C

Does it mean there is something wrong with my vcore voltage if the temperature are not all equal


----------



## freakb18c1

at full load with what prime 95 or linx?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
at full load with what prime 95 or linx?











Prime 95 small ftts. My temperature are high? Can you tell me your MIT settings?


----------



## freakb18c1

on 4.26ghz i used....

8.5x 501fsb
mch skew 50ps
cpu pll 1.59
cpu vtt 1.44
cpu vcore . 1.47500 llc disabled (@load vcore is 1.328) if you have it enabled use like. 1.38v depending of your vid
mch 1.38
ich i/o 1.2v

dim 2.1v
pl9
trfc 62

i tune with llc disabled







i know im bad

judging from your prime temps you should be around.. 74 - 76c with linx


----------



## Dilyn

On idle my second core is 42C solid and my first core is bouncing from there to 45C. Just depends I guess.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


on 4.26ghz i used....

8.5x 501fsb
mch skew 50ps
cpu pll 1.59
cpu vtt 1.44
cpu vcore . 1.47500 llc disabled (@load vcore is 1.328) if you have it enabled use like. 1.38v depending of your vid
mch 1.38
ich i/o 1.2v

dim 2.1v
pl9
trfc 62

i tune with llc disabled







i know im bad

judging from your prime temps you should be around.. 74 - 76c with linx



So if I use your settings, my temp will be lower? Your vcore is high, is it why your temps are lower?


----------



## freakb18c1

lol your temps are fine i just wanted to know what you linx load temps were


----------



## Volcom13

Alright, I have *this* RAM.

Someone just offered me *this* RAM.

Should I get it? Will they work well?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


Alright, I have *this* RAM.

Someone just offered me *this* RAM.

Should I get it? Will they work well?


NO, the ones you have are better, buy a lot.


----------



## Volcom13

But the one they person offered is going for $30 + S/H.

Buy and sell/trade for more of the same one then?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


But the one they person offered is going for $30 + S/H.

Buy and sell/trade for more of the same one then?


Well for $30 bucks they are a great deal. But keep the ones you got.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


Alright, I have *this* RAM.

Someone just offered me *this* RAM.

Should I get it? Will they work well?


You already have 1066 MHz, the other one is 800 MHz???


----------



## Volcom13

Alrighty.


----------



## marsey99

the difference in core temps will be because intel dont do flat ihs


----------



## koji

Still trying to get my rig rockstable, right now my big voltages are;
(aiming for 500fsb 4.25ghz Q9550)

LLC on
Vcore 1.3975 (gives me 1.408 load)
CPU term 1.34
CPU PLL 1.57
MCH 1.34 upto 1.38 (1.38 is the most stable)

MCH skew 50ps

That's what I've been having _fun_ with this weekend, redid my entire OC, cleared the CMOS, wanted to do it all nice and clean.

Now I can run 20instances of intelburntest, 10maxed linX runs, 3 to 4 hours of blends but eventually one of those stresstests will fail. Either it's a standard linx run early on or prime that bluescreens after 4 hours blending. I don't think it's my vcore voltage cause that will probably give problems earlier on (like when running 20 intelburntest runs or something). You know the deal, one time it's stable, suddenly the wind-direction changes and there she goes









Anyways, what do you guys think, give cpu term and pll another bump?

Oh and btw, when something like burntest fails or prime it's always with a system lockup or a bluescreen. So no rounding errors or errors in burntest.


----------



## marsey99

i would bump term to 1.36 next, maybe even 38.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


i would bump term to 1.36 next, maybe even 38.


Beat me to it


----------



## koji

Aight guys, thanks a lot for the input, I'll try that next


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


Aight guys, thanks a lot for the input, I'll try that next










Make sure your ram is staying cool. Do you have any dead spots where air circulation is poor?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koji* 
Still trying to get my rig rockstable, right now my big voltages are;
(aiming for 500fsb 4.25ghz Q9550)

LLC on
Vcore 1.3975 (gives me 1.408 load)
CPU term 1.34
CPU PLL 1.57
MCH 1.34 upto 1.38 (1.38 is the most stable)

MCH skew 50ps

That's what I've been having _fun_ with this weekend, redid my entire OC, cleared the CMOS, wanted to do it all nice and clean.

Now I can run 20instances of intelburntest, 10maxed linX runs, 3 to 4 hours of blends but eventually one of those stresstests will fail. Either it's a standard linx run early on or prime that bluescreens after 4 hours blending. I don't think it's my vcore voltage cause that will probably give problems earlier on (like when running 20 intelburntest runs or something). You know the deal, one time it's stable, suddenly the wind-direction changes and there she goes









Anyways, what do you guys think, give cpu term and pll another bump?

Oh and btw, when something like burntest fails or prime it's always with a system lockup or a bluescreen. So no rounding errors or errors in burntest.

you have plenty of voltage you can go up to 4.3 ish with that.

hmm how much ram do you have?

bump ich/ico to 1.2v


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Make sure your ram is staying cool. Do you have any dead spots where air circulation is poor?









Hmm, my ram is "underclocked" atm, running @ 1000mhz 1:1 @ 2.1V. I think that should be OK, I could try lowering the voltage a bit on it but atm I'm trying to keep that out of the equation









I'll touch it tonight to double check though, thx for the advice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
you have plenty of voltage you can go up to 4.3 ish with that.

hmm how much ram do you have?

bump ich/ico to 1.2v

4Gb, 2x2gb sticks

ICH core is @ 1.2v

Yeah I don't think vcore voltage is the issue atm, thx for the reply


----------



## freakb18c1

in advanced clock settings try

900/900 0 / 50
also more cpu vtt wouldn't hurt id try 1.38 to 1.4


----------



## marsey99

i would try a little more mch volts then if its only 1.2v.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


in advanced clock settings try

900/900 0 / 50
also more cpu vtt wouldn't hurt id try 1.38 to 1.4


Aight, will try that out tonight!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


i would try a little more mch volts then if its only 1.2v.


MCH core is at 1.38atm marsey, it's ICH that's at 1.20, don't think I need more MCH voltage. (Would actually prefer to get that MCH voltage a wee bit lower but so far it's been running most stable at 1.38)

Guess I should really post my MIT here for you guys to see what's up but I don't know it all by heart.







(I'll try to write it down tonight if the misses will let me







)
Thanks a lot for all the help and advice so far though!









What I've got atm;

Code:


Code:


LLC on
Vcore 1.3975 (gives me 1.408 load)
CPU term 1.34
CPU PLL 1.57

MCH 1.38
MCH Ref 0.888
MCH/DRAM Ref. 1.020
ICH core 1.20
ICH/IO 1.50

Dram voltage 2.1v

CPU Clock drive: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive: 900mV
CPU skew 0ps
MCH skew 50ps


----------



## marsey99

my bad









what about the ich io?


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


what about the ich io?


set manually @ 1.50


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


in advanced clock settings try

900/900 0 / 50
also more cpu vtt wouldn't hurt id try 1.38 to 1.4



Why put an higher CPU Clock Drive?
And why no cpu skew? I put 100 ps for the cpu ad 100 ps for the MCH, is that wrong?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
on 4.26ghz i used....

8.5x 501fsb
mch skew 50ps
cpu pll 1.59
cpu vtt 1.44
cpu vcore . 1.47500 llc disabled (@load vcore is 1.328) if you have it enabled use like. 1.38v depending of your vid
mch 1.38
ich i/o 1.2v

dim 2.1v
pl9
trfc 62

i tune with llc disabled







i know im bad

judging from your prime temps you should be around.. 74 - 76c with linx

Hey man, do you mind posting your full MIT settings Please








I'm new to overclock and your system is pretty much like mine.

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

Robust Graphics Booster ...............: 
CPU Clock Ratio .......................: 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio...................:
CPU Frequency .........................:

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ...........:
C.I.A.2 ...............................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive........................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive................: 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)....................:

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier .............: 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................:
tRCD .................................:
tRP'..................................:
tRAS..................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD..................................:
tWTR..................................:
tWR...................................:
tRFC..................................:
tRTP..................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ...................:

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ......................

Channel A
Static tRead Value....................:7-10
 tRD Phase0 Adjustment................:
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................:Auto
 tRD Phase2 Adjustment ...............:Auto
 tRD Phase3 Adjustment................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..............:Auto  ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..............:Auto  ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value....................:7-10
 tRD Phase0 Adjustment................:
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................:Auto
 tRD Phase2 Adjustment ...............:Auto
 tRD Phase3 Adjustment................:Aut


----------



## Rafiluccio

Hello, I'm trying to find stability and settarre Incorrect accounts with my system ...

Q9650 vid 1.25 V, UD3P rev 1.1 bios F10, ram 4x2gb trident g.skill PC2-9600

467 x 9 1.30 V
Term 1.26V CPU
mch skew normal
CPU PLL normal
cpu vtt normal
mch 1.32v core
ich i / o normal

dim v 1.82
PL9
TRFC 68

I can not be stable at 100%! What can I change?


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio* 
Hello, I'm trying to find stability and settarre Incorrect accounts with my system ...

Q9650 vid 1.25 V, UD3P rev 1.1 bios F10, ram 4x2gb trident g.skill PC2-9600

467 x 9 1.30 V
Term 1.26V CPU
mch skew normal
CPU PLL normal
cpu vtt normal
mch 1.32v core
ich i / o normal

dim v 1.82
PL9
TRFC 68

I can not be stable at 100%! What can I change?

what kind if instability?

if its cpu i would try more vcore/term if its ram i would try more vdimm or maybe higher trfc.

what speed is your ram running?


----------



## Rafiluccio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
what kind if instability?

if its cpu i would try more vcore/term if its ram i would try more vdimm or maybe higher trfc.

what speed is your ram running?

Rams are now at 560 (467 x 9) PL auto (8) ... 5-5-5-15 1.82 V

first exceeded 95 Blend 2 hours .. everything ok, memtest from 2:11 bios everything ok ... memset to win (4 memtest 800) 1 memtest error after 281%, all others ok ... depends on what?

hopefully it was clear! also because I use the translator of google ...

thank you very much


----------



## Rafiluccio

memset in order:

5
5
5
5
15

6
68
8
16
12
4
9
6
6
4372
2T

perhaps? I have to change anything?


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
what were your other volts? I am new to this board so I am not sure which correlates with the higher ram freq, the ICH or MCH... I came from a 750i which did not like high freq ram.

I am 100% stable at 1.3125v cpu bios and 1.30v Term and 1.55 PLL, with LLC enabled I boot and load at 1.28v. ran 5+ hours of prime, 20 passes IBT, and just for good measure i ran occt small data last night for 7+ hours.

It seems I only have an option on PLL for 1.55 or 1.65, I tried to key in 1.59 but it just reverted to 1.55...

I would really like to try and get to 4.25 (500 x8.5) if anyone has any tips, I am listening...
My temps in Prime and occt never even break 55c, IBT they get a bit warm (65 - 68), but I am ok with that.

For my 1150. Almost to the brink. I was at 2.02V (1.8 stock). Then don't worry about ich volts when overclocking. But for mch I had 1.3v. What are your NB volts (mch) for 4ghz?

For 500fsb I would do atleast 1.34 on NB and 1.34 or 1.36 for the cpu. And termination voltagae i would would do 1.32.


----------



## freakb18c1

have you guys played with DRAM skews?


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


have you guys played with DRAM skews?










Dram skews? Where is that? Ima have to take a look now. haha.


----------



## freakb18c1

there in the advanced mem timings all the way at the bottom gotta do them for both channels. 
i was messing with them becuase it seems out of the blue my 100% rock soild oc would go unstable if i left my pc idle for lets say 12 hours

so i tuned the dram skews a little and so far so good its good stuff you can also lower some vcore

for 1:1 i was using + 400PS i tested 100 - 700 all were fail expect 400ps give it a try


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


there in the advanced mem timings all the way at the bottom gotta do them for both channels. 
i was messing with them becuase it seems out of the blue my 100% rock soild oc would go unstable if i left my pc idle for lets say 12 hours

so i tuned the dram skews a little and so far so good its good stuff you can also lower some vcore

for 1:1 i was using + 400PS i tested 100 - 700 all were fail expect 400ps give it a try










hmm...lower some ram voltage. Now thats promising. Im gonna need it to push these value ram sticks. haha.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-166-_-Product how are these ram sticks? I may have clearance issues with the pi's and these seemed to be higher rated. So how are these?


----------



## koji

OK, so I bumped my Vterm to 1.38, set CPU drive to 900mv, no dice, still the same issues, crashes out after a couple hours of blending.

->

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


Now I can run 20instances of intelburntest, 10maxed linX runs, 3 to 4 hours of blends but eventually one of those stresstests will fail. Either it's a standard linx run early on or prime that bluescreens after 4 hours blending. I don't think it's my vcore voltage cause that will probably give problems earlier on (like when running 20 intelburntest runs or something). You know the deal, one time it's stable, suddenly the wind-direction changes and there she goes









Anyways, what do you guys think, give cpu term and pll another bump?

Oh and btw, when something like burntest fails or prime it's always with a system lockup or a bluescreen. So no rounding errors or errors in burntest.


I bumped my vcore to 1.40 in bios, thats 1.4240 in windows, just to see if that was the issue and let it run overnight but it crashed. So it has to be something else. I haven't touched my RAM yet to feel if it's running hot I'ld be surprised if it was that though, it used to run at the current timings / 1080mhz @ 2.1 volt.

Anyways, I wrote down my MIT, if anyone has the time to look at it, maybe you guys can see what's up cause I don't
















Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P v1.6
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = Corsair Dominator PC8500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (auto)
tWR..................................: 8 (auto)
tRFC.................................: 64 (auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: (all auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: (all auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.39375 (1.408 load in windows)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.38
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.874

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.914
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.020
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.900
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900

Advanced Timing Control
PCI drive 900mv
CPU drive 900mv
CPU Clock Skew 0ps
MCH Clock Skew 50ps

Limit CPUID: disabled
No-Execute: disabled
C1E: disabled
C2/C2E: disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor: disabled
CPU EIST: disabled
Virtualization: disabled

That's about it I think.


----------



## bk7794

at Koji. How can you have the Vcore higher in windows? Thats impossible. and I would lower your term. Its a bit too close to the vcore for 4ghz


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


at Koji. How can you have the Vcore higher in windows? Thats impossible. and I would lower your term. Its a bit too close to the vcore for 4ghz


Guess that's something with LLC, it rounds up to 1.408;










As for the Vterm, it used to be on 1.34, bumped it to 1.38 yesterday but there seems to be no difference in stability, that screenshot is with Vterm @ 1.34.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


hmm...lower some ram voltage. Now thats promising. Im gonna need it to push these value ram sticks. haha.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-166-_-Product how are these ram sticks? I may have clearance issues with the pi's and these seemed to be higher rated. So how are these?



Several people have that kit and they really like it mate


----------



## marsey99

Rafiluccio

i would try setting your trfc around 80/88 as this has helped people with 8gb of ram. if that still fails try pl 9 instead. if it still fails its not your ram









so my 2nd 500gb f3 came this morning







i am going to move some stuff about after and get it set up in a short storked raid array and see how my load/read/writes do then









still not sure if i will stay with 7 or go back to vista tho


----------



## freakb18c1

ok thats 24/7 prime blend and 55 pass linx stable
i used alot of cpu vtt might be an 8gb thing if you use 1.34vtt your going to need much more vcore to get it stable good luck









MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: [8x]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:[+0.5]
CPU Frequency ...........................:4.25GHZ (501X8.5)

********** Clock Chip Control ********

Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [501]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:[100]
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

>>>>> Advanced Clock Control

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]

******** DRAM Performance Control ********

Performance Enhance...................: [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [DISABLED]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [400MHZ]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..............: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 1066..............: [1001]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)................: [MANUAL]

>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ..........................................5
tRP'............................................5
tRAS.......................................... 15

Advanced Timing Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive [900mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive [900mV]
CPU clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [50ps]

>>>Advanced Timing Control
tRRD 4 [Auto]
tWTR 4 [Auto]
tWR 8 [Auto]
tRFC72[Auto] 62
tRTP 4 [Auto]
Command Rate(CMD) 0 [Auto]

>>>channel A
>>>Channel A Timing Settings
Static tRead Value 10 [Auto] 9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment 0 [Auto]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment 0 [Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment 0 [Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment 0 [Auto]

Trd2rd(Different Rank) 6 [Auto]
Twr2wwr(Different Rank) 6 [Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank) 5 [Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank) 8 [Auto]

DIMM1 Clock Skew Control [Auto] +400ps
DIMM2 Clock Skew Control [Auto] +400ps
DDRWrite Training [Auto]
>>>Channel A Driving Settings
Driving Strenght Profile [Auto]

Data Driving Pull-Up Level [Auto]
Cmd Driving Pull-Up Level [Auto]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level [Auto]
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level [Auto]

Data Driving Pull-Down Level [Auto]
Cmd Driving Pull-Down Level [Auto]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level [Auto]
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level [Auto]

>>>channel B
>>>Channel B Timing Settings
Static tRead Value 10 [Auto] 9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment 0 [Auto]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment 0 [Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment 0 [Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment 0 [Auto]

Trd2rd(Different Rank) 6 [Auto]
Twr2wwr(Different Rank) 6 [Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank) 5 [Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank) 8 [Auto]

DIMM1 Clock Skew Control [Auto] +400ps
DIMM2 Clock Skew Control [Auto] +400ps
DDRWrite Training [Auto]
>>>Channel B Driving Settings
Driving Strenght Profile [Auto]

Data Driving Pull-Up Level [Auto]
Cmd Driving Pull-Up Level [Auto]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level [Auto]
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level [Auto]

Data Driving Pull-Down Level [Auto]
Cmd Driving Pull-Down Level [Auto]
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level [Auto]
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level [Auto]

****** Motherboard Voltage Control ******
>>> CPU

Load-Line Calibration...................[DISABLED]
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........: 1.2500V [1.47500] OR 1.39v with LLC ENABLED i dont use it








CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V [1.42V]
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V [1.59]
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.760V [AUTO]

>>>MCH/ICH

MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V [1.38]
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V [AUTO]
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V [[AUTO]
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V [1.500]
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V [1.200]

>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V [2.1]
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V [AUTO]
Channel A Reference 0.900V [AUTO]
Channel B Reference 0.900V [AUTO]

-------------------------------------------------------------
Advanced Bios Features

Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Enabled]
__________________


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
ok thats 24/7 prime blend and 55 pass linx stable
i used alot of cpu vtt might be an 8gb thing if you use 1.34vtt your going to need much more vcore to get it stable good luck











Thats a nice OC....

I may have to do some tinkering with mine... I am 100% stable 475 x 8.5 at 1.318v (bios) with LLC enabled. It idles/loads at 1.28v.

I would like to get to 500. My ram will do it. Just not sure if the chip will.

I have tried as high as 1.38v bios. Can get a 3dmark06 run, but IBT fails and I get an error in SuperPI....


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Several people have that kit and they really like it mate










awesome! Cause if I got the pi set I would have clearance issues.


----------



## repo_man

Everyone here needs to see this.

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6708...rd-thread.html

Enabling SLI on a non-SLI board, and yes, for the UD3P as well!









Edit: bk7794, I had that same kit and will vouch that they are AMAZING. They would post at any speed I set them at. IIRC I ran mine at 1100mhz


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Everyone here needs to see this.

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6708...rd-thread.html

Enabling SLI on a non-SLI board, and yes, for the UD3P as well!









Edit: bk7794, I had that same kit and will vouch that they are AMAZING. They would post at any speed I set them at. IIRC I ran mine at 1100mhz









The one with blue heatsinks or the Pis,. I am so looking forward to em.







I got cheap ram to be stable at 1150mhz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Thats a nice OC....

I may have to do some tinkering with mine... I am 100% stable 475 x 8.5 at 1.318v (bios) with LLC enabled. It idles/loads at 1.28v.

I would like to get to 500. My ram will do it. Just not sure if the chip will.

I have tried as high as 1.38v bios. Can get a 3dmark06 run, but IBT fails and I get an error in SuperPI....


Try some settings and post your MIT here. We will help you.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
The one with blue heatsinks or the Pis,. I am so looking forward to em.







I got cheap ram to be stable at 1150mhz.

Sorry I didn't clarify, the blue ones.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Sorry I didn't clarify, the blue ones.









Now I am looking forward to em.







I can't wait.

Does anyone know how to do multiple quotes?


----------



## Dilyn

Next to the quotes button there's a button with a little + sign in it. Push that, it'll turn from blue to red.

Then repeat till you're at the last thing you want to quote, and hit the 'quote' button. Voila, all those posts will reveal as quotes in the order you pushed the multi quote button in.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Next to the quotes button there's a button with a little + sign in it. Push that, it'll turn from blue to red.

Then repeat till you're at the last thing you want to quote, and hit the 'quote' button. Voila, all those posts will reveal as quotes in the order you pushed the multi quote button in.









LOL I cant believe I didn't see that. Wow. I have been just doing Quote, Edit, Quote Edit. And that takes alot out of you haha.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 

>>>>> Advanced Clock Control

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive [900mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive [900mV]
CPU clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [50ps]


Why are you using an Higher CPU clock drive? What is it suppose to do.

And why you're not using CPU clock skew?

And by the way mate, I appreciate so much that you copy your MIT settings , It'll help me a lot.
















Thank You!!!


----------



## Dilyn

Sooooo....
Who wants to look over my MIT settings and see if I can tweak anything so I can lower my vcore or something


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Sooooo....
Who wants to look over my MIT settings and see if I can tweak anything so I can lower my vcore or something









me me me.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


me me me.



Feel free to start at any time


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Feel free to start at any time










is there any chance to raise the pll to 1.59
That abled me to lower my vcore and term.


----------



## Dilyn

No I do believe that if I go one step higher it'll be in like 1.6x range... 
Although I could check


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


No I do believe that if I go one step higher it'll be in like 1.6x range... 
Although I could check










Yeah, do check cause I just randomly tried to raise it and it was 1.57 and the next step was 1.6XX but then randomly I checked it was 1.59 and it worked. What are your clock skews like as well?


----------



## Dilyn

Those are all at stock... So... 0?


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Those are all at stock... So... 0?










Someone told me to add 50PS on the CPU skew for 4ghz and it worked. You can try screwing around with it.

Man, your TERM voltages really scare me. 1.4v...


----------



## marsey99

here we go 1 500gb f3










2 500gb f3 short stroked to 300gb partition


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


Someone told me to add 50PS on the CPU skew for 4ghz and it worked. You can try screwing around with it.

Man, your TERM voltages really scare me. 1.4v...


Hahaha ya me too...
My vcore scares me too









So what does the scew do exactly? I'm confused as to what the scews are for.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


here we go 1 500gb f3










2 500gb f3 short stroked to 300gb partition


































Wish I could do some RAID... Need moar monies!!!!


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Hahaha ya me too...
My vcore scares me too









So what does the scew do exactly? I'm confused as to what the scews are for.


The skews delay some of the cycles so that they are matched. I was told that the cpu skew delays a cpu cycle so it can be sligtly better in sync.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-cpu-skew.html


----------



## Dilyn

Sweet. That was informative









I'll try that in a bit...


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Sweet. That was informative









I'll try that in a bit...










yeah, it was definitely worth pushing pll up to 1.59.


----------



## Dilyn

OK so I pushed the PLL up to 1.59v (like you, it suddenly became an option







).

So I'm just about to stress test this... What's the max scew you'd set on the CPU? I set it to 50, but it took excruciatingly long to post at that.


----------



## freakb18c1

lol think 1.4V is bad..

this was my MAX super pi tuned on 8gb voltages were def overshot by a mile lol










its hard to kills these chips


----------



## NoGuru

Nice pi run!


----------



## freakb18c1

thanks i should have ran it on xp64 bit


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
yeah, it was definitely worth pushing pll up to 1.59.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
OK so I pushed the PLL up to 1.59v (like you, it suddenly became an option







).

have you both just switched to f11?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
thanks i should have ran it on xp64 bit

i believe server 08 is as good, not tried it tho, still use a stripped xp me


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
have you both just switched to f11?

I've been on F11 for a little while now.


----------



## dennyb

Well marsey , I'm runnin outa patience with you. Do you have those F3s in RAID 0 yet?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Well marsey , I'm runnin outa patience with you. Do you have those F3s in RAID 0 yet?

He short stroked them.
Last post two pages ago iirc.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
He short stroked them.
Last post two pages ago iirc.

Great maybe he will post SS of HD Tune


----------



## Dilyn

That's what I've been waiting for


----------



## NoGuru

My new chip just left customs. Should be here in a day or two. Good thing to, I just got done building and OC'ing a rig for a friend.
HAF 922
P5Q Pro
E8400 @ 4 GHz
2 Gig Patriots
Visiontec 5770 OC'ed to 961/1351
Corisar 750


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


OK so I pushed the PLL up to 1.59v (like you, it suddenly became an option







).

So I'm just about to stress test this... What's the max scew you'd set on the CPU? I set it to 50, but it took excruciatingly long to post at that.


Well first try the pll and then try the Skew. You may need to screw around with either the cpu or MCH skews..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I've been on F11 for a little while now.


I still got F9, I wwas told theres nothing to special. I will try it though maybe tonight.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


My new chip just left customs. Should be here in a day or two. Good thing to, I just got done building and OC'ing a rig for a friend.
HAF 922
P5Q Pro
E8400 @ 4 GHz
2 Gig Patriots
Visiontec 5770 OC'ed to 961/1351
Corisar 750


Can't wait to see what the chip is...









Nice rig right there. I like nearly everything about it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


Well first try the pll and then try the Skew. You may need to screw around with either the cpu or MCH skews..


Yes sah!


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Can't wait to see what the chip is...









Nice rig right there. I like nearly everything about it









Yes sah!











have fun! Hows the stability test going? Hows the vcore?

EDIT: I have a spare E5200 laying around. What do you think I should do with it? And as for skew. I had it already at 100ps. and I just added 50. I thought it was for the MCH skews though.


----------



## marsey99

hang on then and i will slap hdtune on too, got to say the everest numbers have blown my mind









http://www.overclock.net/8495616-post10190.html

brb


----------



## 10acjed

Is it possible to use bios from a different UD3x on these?

I know some have F10 F11, but my budget UD3L is still pimpin the F9....

BTW. Here is my latest bench run...










Thats with 1.40v cpu and 1.36v cpu term, 1.65 PLL.

I can bench, but IBT will either BSOD or crash, and temps are starting to push 72c...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
have fun! Hows the stability test going? Hows the vcore?

EDIT: I have a spare E5200 laying around. What do you think I should do with it? And as for skew. I had it already at 100ps. and I just added 50. I thought it was for the MCH skews though.























Haven't stressed it just yet. My girlfriend won't let me








I think you should OC the crap out of that E5200... Or sell it for some pocket change... Or put it into another build.

Or give it away.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Is it possible to use bios from a different UD3x on these?

I know some have F10 F11, but my budget UD3L is still pimpin the F9....

Don't do it it's a trap!!!!1!!!


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Haven't stressed it just yet. *My girlfriend won't let me







*
I think you should OC the crap out of that E5200... Or sell it for some pocket change... Or put it into another build.

Or give it away.











I wanna oc it...but what to do with my quad in the meantime...I wanna see if I can trade it for 2X2 Ram sticks.

EDIT:bummer. Its okay, it can wait haha


----------



## Dilyn

Wait so you wanna trade a quad for some RAM??

Interesting


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Wait so you wanna trade a quad for some RAM??

Interesting









No dual core the E5200 should be about 50bucks if I traded it. I could give em 10bucks in paypal or something like that. . I ain't giving up my baby. haha.


----------



## Dilyn

Aaaaah that makes more sense


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Aaaaah that makes more sense









scared me for a minute haha


----------



## marsey99

windows update kicked in at the start telling me how many updates hadnt installed and wanting to dl more as its not all upto date yet, not sure what was going on around 55%/70% tho, maybe indexing as i aint turned it off yet either.

i will run it again once i get win 7 sorted, not sure if all the drivers i used are upto date either. i decided to stick with 7 as the media center upscaling is better than vistas.


----------



## Dilyn

That is all.


----------



## dennyb

Your fine it will take a bit of running and some "Smart Defrag " to get it to settle out. Turn off as many applications as possible in task manager as well,coz when a program acceses it you get the down spikes--Congrats and +reps


----------



## marsey99

alright for 2 Â£36 drives aint it









one was as fast as my spin point array was tho and one of them cost more back then than both these today









hdtach 









i think that one looks the best


----------



## GOTFrog

Man I wish my array was that fast I'm sporting 2 5 YO Western Digital 160GB drives










On a positive note, Gigabyte just shipped my brand new board so on Monday I'll send them the one I have for the cross ship thing. Can't wait


----------



## dennyb

Ya the F3s are fast
Was going to paste mine in but link is broke









just switched to firefox and have not gotten used to it yet


----------



## DaClownie

So I'm having issues right now...

1. I installed an IDE HDD (80GB WD IDE). It's being read as SCSI in Windows (pops up as IDE 5 Master in BIOS) that I can't even see whats on the drive (doesn't pop up on the Computer window).

2. I uninstalled the drivers for my ATI 4870 and then shut down my PC. I took my 4870 out, installed a sound card (X-Fi XtremeGamer) and a 7900GS (temporary video card). I proceed to start up to go into safe mode, its booting with the video card no problem. It hangs on the safe mode loading where it shows the list of drivers being loaded. After about 10 minutes it will finally make it (I thought it was frozen so I reboot it once in the middle of that 10 minute loading.

Now, inside Win7, ATI drivers are still showing up as installed on my Programs list, and the necessary files to uninstall it don't exist, so it just boots me out of the uninstall.

3. If I disconnect the HDD, soundcard, It boots the same speed. Can't swap vid card out, 4870 has gone back to my cousin.

I'm lost, thanks for the help in advance. Haven't been this confused by a computer in YEARS


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


just switched to firefox and have not gotten used to it yet


Welcome to the revolution.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


So I'm having issues right now...

2. I uninstalled the drivers for my ATI 4870 and then shut down my PC. I took my 4870 out, installed a sound card (X-Fi XtremeGamer) and a 7900GS (temporary video card). I proceed to start up to go into safe mode, its booting with the video card no problem. It hangs on the safe mode loading where it shows the list of drivers being loaded. After about 10 minutes it will finally make it (I thought it was frozen so I reboot it once in the middle of that 10 minute loading.

Now, inside Win7, ATI drivers are still showing up as installed on my Programs list, and the necessary files to uninstall it don't exist, so it just boots me out of the uninstall.

I'm lost, thanks for the help in advance. Haven't been this confused by a computer in YEARS


Used driver sweeper to clean out those drivers?
Boot into safe mode and wipe them out with Driver Sweeper, reboot and they SHOULD be gone.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Welcome to the revolution.









Used driver sweeper to clean out those drivers?
Boot into safe mode and wipe them out with Driver Sweeper, reboot and they SHOULD be gone.


Definitely booted up into safe mode and ran sweeper. I can try it again. Lord knows how long it'll take to get into safe mode.


----------



## bk7794

hey dilyn. Update me on your oc progress please.


----------



## koji

Guys, could Vterm being too high result in rounding errors, been working with 1.38, 1.40 even.

Anyways, bluescreens and freezes seem to have stopped but now I get rounding errors







(and errors in linX), I think I prefer those compared to the BSODS and lockups though









@ NG -> I "touched" my RAM yesterday but that seems to be running pretty cool

@ freakb18c1 -> I "stole" some of your settings mate, trying to see what you did there lol, idle voltages @ 1.47vcore LLC disabled are hardcore, respect!









Ah well I have the feeling I'm slowly getting there though + figuring out what my rig likes and what it does not, always the deal with a new board, 2 months trial and error ftw...









On the upside, I'm getting 58gflops in linX (before it hangs or errors







)


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


Guys, could Vterm being too high result in rounding errors, been working with 1.38, 1.40 even.

Anyways, bluescreens and freezes seem to have stopped but now I get rounding errors







(and errors in linX), I think I prefer those compared to the BSODS and lockups though









@ NG -> I "touched" my RAM yesterday but that seems to be running pretty cool

@ freakb18c1 -> I "stole" some of your settings mate, trying to see what you did there lol, idle voltages @ 1.47vcore LLC disabled are hardcore though, respect!









Ah well I have the feeling I'm slowly getting there though + figuring out what my rig likes and what it does not, always the deal with a new board, 2 months trial and error ftw...










no but 1.4is WAY to high. What speed are you trying to do? hows ram?

I would try to push MCH up a bit. and maybe maybe pll to 1.59. I dont know you MIT


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


no but 1.4is WAY to high. What speed are you trying to do? hows ram?

I would try to push MCH up a bit. and maybe maybe pll to 1.59. I dont know you MIT


I'ld post my MIT but it has no use, been fooling around with tons of different settings the last couple of days.

the big voltages are. (atm)

1.3975 LCC enabled (that's 1.408 load in windows)
1.38/1.40 Vterm
1.57 PLL
1.38MCH core

RAM is PC8500 running 1:1 1000mhz rated 2.1v @ 2.1v / @ stock-manual timings, aiming for 4.25ghz / 500FSB

I used to have my Vterm around 1.34 but that resulted in freezes and bsods when running blends and linX, anyways, going to try 1.36 vterm tonight and maybe bump pll to 1.59

Thing is, I have had it running blends for 4hours + at 1.34vterm / 1.38mch / 1.3975 vcore but then I did a clear cmos to do it all nice and clean and I haven't been able to get it that stable since.

Guess there's nothing much you guys can help me with atm, I'll have to figure this one out with some more trial and error


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


I'ld post my MIT but it has no use, been fooling around with tons of different settings the last couple of days.

the big voltages are. (atm)

1.3975 LCC enabled (that's 1.408 load in windows)
1.38/1.40 Vterm
1.57 PLL
1.38MCH core

RAM is PC8500 running 1:1 1000mhz rated 2.1v @ 2.1v / @ stock-manual timings, aiming for 4.25ghz / 500FSB

I used to have my Vterm around 1.34 but that resulted in freezes and bsods when running blends and linX, anyways, going to try 1.36 vterm tonight and maybe bump pll to 1.59

Thing is, I have had it running blends for 4hours + at 1.34vterm / 1.38mch / 1.3975 vcore but then I did a clear cmos to do it all nice and clean and I haven't been able to get it that stable since.

Guess there's nothing much you guys can help me with atm, I'll have to figure this one out with some more trial and error










did you try clock skews? EDIT I also heard that LLC does some funky things so why not try it off.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


did you try clock skews? EDIT I also heard that LLC does some funky things so why not try it off.


atm I'm using;

CPU Clock drive: _900mV_
PCI Express Clock Drive: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew: _50ps_

Tried giving it some CPU skew but my system doesn't really seem to like that, can't get into windows with 100cpu skew, still have to try 50ps though

Well, I've been trying to get LLC disabled but for the vcore I need @ load I have to run like 1.47 idle in windows, I'm a bit scared of that tbh








(1.4750 in bios LCC disabled)


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


atm I'm using;

CPU Clock drive: _900mV_
PCI Express Clock Drive: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew: _50ps_

Tried giving it some CPU skew but my system doesn't really seem to like that, can't get into windows with 100cpu skew, still have to try 50ps though

Well, I've been trying to get LLC disabled but for the vcore I need @ load I have to run like 1.47 idle in windows, I'm a bit scared of that tbh







(1.4750 in bios LCC disabled)


hows the cpu pll?


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


hows the cpu pll?


@ 1.57 atm


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


@ 1.57 atm


ya, try 1.59. or 1.61 or something around there. I couldnt get 4ghz stable with 1.57 pll


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


ya, try 1.59. or 1.61 or something around there. I couldnt get 4ghz stable with 1.57 pll


Will give it a go tonight thanks a lot for your time/help!


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


Will give it a go tonight thanks a lot for your time/help!










post back with the results


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


hey dilyn. Update me on your oc progress please.


I went to bed last night too quickly to do anything






















I'll try to set it up before I go to school in the next... Eight minutes


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I went to bed last night too quickly to do anything






















I'll try to set it up before I go to school in the next... Eight minutes










have fun man. Im on vaca. Just pulled an all nighter. WOO!! not 24 hours though


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


atm I'm using;

CPU Clock drive: _900mV_
PCI Express Clock Drive: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew: _50ps_

Tried giving it some CPU skew but my system doesn't really seem to like that, can't get into windows with 100cpu skew, still have to try 50ps though

Well, I've been trying to get LLC disabled but for the vcore I need @ load I have to run like 1.47 idle in windows, I'm a bit scared of that tbh







(1.4750 in bios LCC disabled)


koji, I really think you have a good handle on what to do. Keep testing every possible configuration. Remember that just because you think one settings is good doesn't mean you won't have to go back and change it later.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


So I'm having issues right now...

1. I installed an IDE HDD (80GB WD IDE). It's being read as SCSI in Windows (pops up as IDE 5 Master in BIOS) that I can't even see whats on the drive (doesn't pop up on the Computer window).

2. I uninstalled the drivers for my ATI 4870 and then shut down my PC. I took my 4870 out, installed a sound card (X-Fi XtremeGamer) and a 7900GS (temporary video card). I proceed to start up to go into safe mode, its booting with the video card no problem. It hangs on the safe mode loading where it shows the list of drivers being loaded. After about 10 minutes it will finally make it (I thought it was frozen so I reboot it once in the middle of that 10 minute loading.

Now, inside Win7, ATI drivers are still showing up as installed on my Programs list, and the necessary files to uninstall it don't exist, so it just boots me out of the uninstall.

3. If I disconnect the HDD, soundcard, It boots the same speed. Can't swap vid card out, 4870 has gone back to my cousin.

I'm lost, thanks for the help in advance. Haven't been this confused by a computer in YEARS


I've used Driver Sweeper in safe mode, it still takes 10+ minutes to boot up, and when it gets to Windows it says that there is no ATI device present so CCC won't load and blah blah.

I need some help please guys


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


I've used Driver Sweeper in safe mode, it still takes 10+ minutes to boot up, and when it gets to Windows it says that there is no ATI device present so CCC won't load and blah blah.

I need some help please guys










Hmmm, you could try using drivercleaner, but that isn't freeware anymore. + I kinda fear you might have to do a full windows re-install mate. -> http://www.drivercleaner.net/

Just swapping an nvidia card with another nvidia card usually means a re-install for me and windows might have messed something up IRQ-wise with the addition of that soundcard... Plug and Pray you know....

I'ld say try to get into safe mode, backup all your important stuff, docs etc and just format the thing and get it over with.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


koji, I really think you have a good handle on what to do. Keep testing every possible configuration. Remember that just because you think one settings is good doesn't mean you won't have to go back and change it later.


Hehe, thank you.
That's the pain in the ass isn't it. Ah well, it's good for the learning process on this board, figured out some stuff allready now just get the thing stable, just copy-pasting settings rarely works...


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koji* 
Hmmm, you could try using drivercleaner, but that isn't freeware anymore. + I kinda fear you might have to do a full windows re-install mate. -> http://www.drivercleaner.net/

Just swapping an nvidia card with another nvidia card usually means a re-install for me and windows might have messed something up IRQ-wise with the addition of that soundcard... Plug and Pray you know....

I'ld say try to get into safe mode, backup all your important stuff, docs etc and just format the thing and get it over with.


I took the sound card out to eliminate that as an issue, I currently have the 80GB HDD hooked up, but its being read as a SCSI drive in windows and as far as I know the UD3P doesn't even support SCSI. With that being said, I'm almost positive SCSI uses different connections than a standard ribbon cable... not that I'd really know. Never owned a SCSI drive to my knowledge.

I'd like to see if we can diagnose and fix the problem rather than reformatting and reinstalling. Come on, we got the most knowledgeable mofos around in this thread. Any thoughts guys?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
have fun man. Im on vaca. Just pulled an all nighter. WOO!! not 24 hours though









Working on it... Raising the PLL to 1.59 didn't do anything (tested it this morning). Failed in about 8 seconds... (Lowered the vcore about two notches).
What's the highest one should go? I've heard NoGuru (I think) say that people have run it at 1.75v with no issues, so I'm assuming anywhere in the 1.6xv range is safe?
'Cus right now, it's at 1.63v








I'll try to stress test it here... See what happens.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Working on it... Raising the PLL to 1.59 didn't do anything (tested it this morning). Failed in about 8 seconds... (Lowered the vcore about two notches). 
What's the highest one should go? I've heard NoGuru (I think) say that people have run it at 1.75v with no issues, so I'm assuming anywhere in the 1.6xv range is safe? 
'Cus right now, it's at 1.63v








I'll try to stress test it here... See what happens.


yeah, I seen people running it at 1.65v. You should be good.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Working on it... Raising the PLL to 1.59 didn't do anything (tested it this morning). Failed in about 8 seconds... (Lowered the vcore about two notches).
What's the highest one should go? I've heard NoGuru (I think) say that people have run it at 1.75v with no issues, so I'm assuming anywhere in the 1.6xv range is safe?
'Cus right now, it's at 1.63v








I'll try to stress test it here... See what happens.

I have seen it that high, but, I would not run that high for 24/7. If you do, make sure it is very stable, and stay away from tests that create to much heat. Prime is what I would use, might take longer, but you will be able to keep heat down.


----------



## Dilyn

...PLL is at 1.67v right now, but I still can't get the vcore below 1.44375v. Wat.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
...PLL is at 1.67v right now, but I still can't get the vcore below 1.44375v. Wat.

Opps, I thought you meant vcore. 1.67 is still a bit high but not too bad.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


...PLL is at 1.67v right now, but I still can't get the vcore below 1.44375v. Wat.


Im sorry man that it didn't work out. Maybe it was only for Quads...Cause it really helped me.


----------



## Legacy8500

I have a stupid question about my Gigabyte P45 UD3P, too remove my graphics card which way do I push the little locking tab thingy? The instructions are not very clear and I really don't want to break the little tab.


----------



## 10acjed

So I tried for over 500 FSB tonight but no luck...

I went for:
518 - 4.40
515
510

All no luck getting to Windows. I posted and got to where it should load windows and it just restarts..
settings were:
CPU Voltage - 1.425
CPU Term - 1.38
CPU PLL - 1.65

MCH - 1.30

DRAM - 2.18
.....

My settings for 500 x 8.5 are:
CPU V - 1.40 (Windows 1.360v)
CPU Term - 1.36
CPU PLL - 1.65

MCH - 1.26

DRAM - 2.10

Thats bench stable, but IBT gets it up to 70c+ and I end up BSOD or Crashing.

.....
100% Stable at:

475 x 8.5

CPU V - 1.318v (Windows 1.280v)
CPU Term - 1.30
CPU PLL - 1.55

MCH - 1.26

DRAM - 2.10

Thinking its my Reapers. They are DDR2 1000, but in all reality they are just overclocked 800's, even cpu-z reads it as PC6400 not PC8000.....

Looks like I will need to grab a set of 1066's just to try and see..


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Legacy8500* 
I have a stupid question about my Gigabyte P45 UD3P, too remove my graphics card which way do I push the little locking tab thingy? The instructions are not very clear and I really don't want to break the little tab.

Push down (towards the card) and pull the card gently. It should slide right out...


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
So I tried for over 500 FSB tonight but no luck...

I went for:
518 - 4.40
515
510

All no luck getting to Windows. I posted and got to where it should load windows and it just restarts..
settings were:
CPU Voltage - 1.425
CPU Term - 1.38
CPU PLL - 1.65

*MCH - 1.30*

DRAM - 2.18
.....

My settings for 500 x 8.5 are:
CPU V - 1.40 (Windows 1.360v)
CPU Term - 1.36
CPU PLL - 1.65

MCH - 1.26

DRAM - 2.10

Thats bench stable, but IBT gets it up to 70c+ and I end up BSOD or Crashing.

.....
100% Stable at:

475 x 8.5

CPU V - 1.318v (Windows 1.280v)
CPU Term - 1.30
CPU PLL - 1.55

MCH - 1.26

DRAM - 2.10

Thinking its my Reapers. They are DDR2 1000, but in all reality they are just overclocked 800's, even cpu-z reads it as PC6400 not PC8000.....

Looks like I will need to grab a set of 1066's just to try and see..

You need Way way way much more. Atleast 1.34v maybe even 1.36


----------



## NoGuru

Maybe for the 500+, but he is stable at 475 with 1.26 MCH.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Maybe for the 500+, but he is stable at 475 with 1.26 MCH.

haha, I just saw that.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


Im sorry man that it didn't work out. Maybe it was only for Quads...Cause it really helped me.










Ya that's very upsetting









But 1.44375v vcore is still pretty safe... Right? Max I'd go is 1.45v, and I'm almost there. But the temps only hit 70C, so I shouldn't have any problems, right?

And what's the downside of having a CPU Term at 1.4v


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Ya that's very upsetting









But 1.44375v vcore is still pretty safe... Right? Max I'd go is 1.45v, and I'm almost there. But the temps only hit 70C, so I shouldn't have any problems, right?

And what's the downside of having a CPU Term at 1.4v










Yeah, it should be good. You have really good cooling and it only hits 70c. haha. The only downside I heard was that it could possibly limit its life..but you only 2 notches above the reccomended voltage. I mean if your Term was 1.46v I would be afraid. haha.

I mean, the FSB really isn't that high so really raising the NB may not help it..

Is 45 Gflops okay for my Q9550 or is there a problem?


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
...

Is 45 Gflops okay for my Q9550 or is there a problem?

@what speed? iirc its ghz(coresx4) = teh absolute max you can get from linx but you never will get that but should get close.

i dont think my nb is as good as most but i need more than 1.3 vmch for 500fsb :sadsmile:


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
post back with the results









Ok, I bumped PLL to 1.61, and Vterm on 1.38 and was able to pass 20 runs linX max but blends crashed out after around 4hours, still, an improvement!







(first time I've been able to pass 20 runs maxed)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
So I tried for over 500 FSB tonight but no luck...

I went for:
518 - 4.40
515
510

All no luck getting to Windows. I posted and got to where it should load windows and it just restarts..
settings were:
CPU Voltage - 1.425
CPU Term - 1.38
CPU PLL - 1.65

MCH - 1.30

DRAM - 2.18
.....


Hmm, that might be your ram indeed but keep this in mind, I need 1.36MCH core atleast to get 500FSB semi stable on my rig, 1.38MCH core seems to work best.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
Is 45 Gflops okay for my Q9550 or is there a problem?

My Q9550 at 4.25ghz hits 56 to 58 gflops on linX, are you running maxed runs? they take longer and give me higher scores, might be worth a shot. With a "regular" runs at around 700mb RAM I hit the high 40s low 50s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
i dont think my nb is as good as most but i need more than 1.3 vmch for 500fsb :sadsmile:

Don't feel sad marsey, 1.38 here


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koji* 
Ok, I bumped PLL to 1.61, and Vterm on 1.38 and was able to pass 20 runs linX max but blends crashed out after around 4hours, still, an improvement!







(first time I've been able to pass 20 runs maxed)

Bah, just crashed out again, after around 4hours blending. Might bump MCHcore to 1.40 tonight and see what that gives. That's my limit on NB voltage though... Can also still give my VTT another bump to 1.40.

That's a couple of times now that I'm able to hit 4hours blending but that's when it usually goes wrong...


----------



## 10acjed

More MCH... Hmmmm.... Gona have to try that....

Yeah I am at 1.26 MCH for my 24/7 clocks 475 x 8.5, and I even bench with it at 1.26 @ 500 x 8.5. I am not getting stable at 500 because of heat in IBT. I could probably load up Prime95 small fft's and be about 5 - 7c lower and get it stable. But honestly for my 24/7 use I am ok with the lower v and 4.03...

I am just in this forum wars competition for oc.net and we are doing our bench runs now. Would love to get a 4.40 bench run.

I can post and it trys to boot at 518 x 8.5, but it doesnt get to windows. Reboots and I get the black screen with the Repairs Windows or Start Windows Normally, I try and it just repeats...

I will try more MCH tonight after work....


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
I am not getting stable at 500 because of heat in IBT. I could probably load up Prime95 small fft's and be about 5 - 7c lower and get it stable.

Take the side-panel off?

I remove mine when I'm doing linX runs









edit; nm that, just noticed its WC'ed


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


More MCH... Hmmmm.... Gona have to try that....

Yeah I am at 1.26 MCH for my 24/7 clocks 475 x 8.5, and I even bench with it at 1.26 @ 500 x 8.5. I am not getting stable at 500 because of heat in IBT. I could probably load up Prime95 small fft's and be about 5 - 7c lower and get it stable. But honestly for my 24/7 use I am ok with the lower v and 4.03...

I am just in this forum wars competition for Overclock.net and we are doing our bench runs now. Would love to get a 4.40 bench run.

I can post and it trys to boot at 518 x 8.5, but it doesnt get to windows. Reboots and I get the black screen with the Repairs Windows or Start Windows Normally, I try and it just repeats...

I will try more MCH tonight after work....


I would have to say more MCH will get you too and past 500. I have noticed with the quads they can take quite a bit to get high.
If your going to do some bench runs, crank the MCH up


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


Take the side-panel off?

I remove mine when I'm doing linX runs









edit; nm that, just noticed its WC'ed











Yeah temps arent really the issue as far as my bench runs go anyway. I just use IBT or linX as a base to know where I am at.

I think my highest temp for 3dmark @ 4.25 was around 55c....


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Yeah temps arent really the issue as far as my bench runs go anyway. I just use IBT or linX as a base to know where I am at.

I think my highest temp for 3dmark @ 4.25 was around 55c....

what about mobo cooling? the l has less than the p/r and i have stuck a fan to mine for the higher fsb runs now as i need higher than most for the mch.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
@what speed? iirc its ghz(coresx4) = teh absolute max you can get from linx but you never will get that but should get close.

i dont think my nb is as good as most but i need more than 1.3 vmch for 500fsb :sadsmile:

I get around actually 47 it peaked at. I was listening to music and only had a gig free.
You think thats what caused it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koji* 
Ok, I bumped PLL to 1.61, and Vterm on 1.38 and was able to pass 20 runs linX max but blends crashed out after around 4hours, still, an improvement!







(first time I've been able to pass 20 runs maxed)

Hmm, that might be your ram indeed but keep this in mind, I need 1.36MCH core atleast to get 500FSB semi stable on my rig, 1.38MCH core seems to work best.

My Q9550 at 4.25ghz hits 56 to 58 gflops on linX, are you running maxed runs? they take longer and give me higher scores, might be worth a shot. With a "regular" runs at around 700mb RAM I hit the high 40s low 50s

Don't feel sad marsey, 1.38 here
















alright! Now, why does it fail on prime95 but not linX...Maybe instead of a NB increase you could try a reference increase.


----------



## Dilyn

OK I'm seriously RAGING HARD right now :swearing:

No matter what I do, this CPU won't get stable!
It was stable for 8 hours in Small FFTs and Blend when I first tried it. Now it won't pass anything.
I'm sitting back at stock clocks right now because I was sick of all my games crashing (FireFox crashed five times in thirty seconds).

I am seriously considering making a for sale/trade thread for my RAM and CPU so I can get an E8400 or something similar as well as some Pi's, 'cus I can't even get this RAM stable over 1066. Hell, it won't even get into Windows at 1078!!!

FUUUUUUUUUU---


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027025


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey guys I have a question for you, this week, I studied a lot about the skew and cycle delay. If I put a CPU Clock Skew of 50 ps and MCH Clock skew of 50 ps, is it like putting no skew at all (0 ps) since you delay both chip cycles.???


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
OK I'm seriously RAGING HARD right now :swearing:

No matter what I do, this CPU won't get stable!
It was stable for 8 hours in Small FFTs and Blend when I first tried it. Now it won't pass anything.
I'm sitting back at stock clocks right now because I was sick of all my games crashing (FireFox crashed five times in thirty seconds).

I am seriously considering making a for sale/trade thread for my RAM and CPU so I can get an E8400 or something similar as well as some Pi's, 'cus I can't even get this RAM stable over 1066. Hell, it won't even get into Windows at 1078!!!

FUUUUUUUUUU---

I made it once to windows at 1115 MHZ with Dram Voltage of 2.14v (term at 1.07v ) I also loosened the timing, at first I thought that the Reaper were the best Ram, but that was 3 months ago when I didn't know nothing about overclocking. I was thinking about getting G-Skill PC2-9600 but I'm not sure since I only game on my PC.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
I made it once to windows at 1115 MHZ with Dram Voltage of 2.14v (term at 1.07v ) I also loosened the timing, at first I thought that the Reaper were the best Ram, but that was 3 months ago when I didn't know nothing about overclocking. I was thinking about getting G-Skill PC2-9600 but I'm not sure since I only game on my PC.

Guys, I think you are getting your shorts in a twist over nothing. Just run your ram @ stock speed or under if you have to. The only place you will notice a difference is in benchmarks. You are all running plenty fast









@ NoG---I see you got it. Now let's see what you can do with it Maestro







Looks like a nice vid too


----------



## DaClownie

Weird question concerning RAID:

I want to get 4-Spinpoint F3 500GB drives and run them in RAID 0. Will this overload my ICH10R chipset and cap it somewhere?

Just making sure before I go all crazy. I bought two, and if the open box deal on newegg ($36, holy crap) comes back, I wanted to pick up two more to add to the array.

Thanks in advance.

P.S. Good luck NG! Time for that thing to hit 5GHz.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
Weird question concerning RAID:

I want to get 4-Spinpoint F3 500GB drives and run them in RAID 0. Will this overload my ICH10R chipset and cap it somewhere?

Just making sure before I go all crazy. I bought two, and if the open box deal on newegg ($36, holy crap) comes back, I wanted to pick up two more to add to the array.

Thanks in advance.

P.S. Good luck NG! Time for that thing to hit 5GHz.

From what I have read the on board will handle the 4 in RAID0,but you might want to ask in the Harddrive forum to be sure


----------



## NoGuru

First try, and changed no voltage. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027060


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
First try, and changed no voltage. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027060

Sexy.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


I made it once to windows at 1115 MHZ with Dram Voltage of 2.14v (term at 1.07v ) I also loosened the timing, at first I thought that the Reaper were the best Ram, but that was 3 months ago when I didn't know nothing about overclocking. I was thinking about getting G-Skill PC2-9600 but I'm not sure since I only game on my PC.


Seriously? Wow









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Guys, I think you are getting your shorts in a twist over nothing. Just run your ram @ stock speed or under if you have to. The only place you will notice a difference is in benchmarks. You are all running plenty fast










Since when did this become UseSpeedsThatAreNoticeable.net?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


First try, and changed no voltage. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027060












I think that I just got sent a replacement sound card for a card that had locked BIOS. 
Wat
I specifically checked the box 'refund' on the return sheet, and then messaged them today saying 'Where is my refund at'. So they're sending me a card that WON'T work, instead of a refund?
I see no logic here.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Since when did this become UseSpeedsThatAreNoticeable.net?



















I dunno







i was just trying to make you guys feel better about buying crappy RAM---I'm feeling rained on down here....O'wait


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027025


oh ooo ah, o excuse me i need a tissue









4ghz at vid









now bring the














skills and see it


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I dunno







i was just trying to make you guys feel better about *buying crappy RAM*---I'm feeling rained on down here....O'wait











I tried to fix that, but my mom had bought it before I got the new 'better' RAM to here :swearing:


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027129


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027129


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


































why not just sell the CPU...I think thats whats holding you back. you can probably get a good deal for that because it could do 4ghz. :d


----------



## Dilyn

Ya bro all you need is an amazing CPU cooler or some water cooling and this thing would do 4 no problem








Unfortunately I am poor and do not have this.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Ya bro all you need is an amazing CPU cooler or some water cooling and this thing would do 4 no problem








Unfortunately I am poor and do not have this.


someone somewhere wants to overclock one to 4ghz..i mean you should beable to find someone on here selling an E8400 for like 110. You can prob. sell the E7200 for like 70 or 80.


----------



## Dilyn

Now if only those artards at newgeardeals.com would give me my $40 refund I'd be able to buy one


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Now if only those artards at newgeardeals.com would give me my $40 refund I'd be able to buy one










yeah, I saw that...what happened? haha.


----------



## Dilyn

No idea! They're idiots I guess.

I sent them a strongly worded email telling them basically:


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Hey guys I have a question for you, this week, I studied a lot about the skew and cycle delay. If I put a CPU Clock Skew of 50 ps and MCH Clock skew of 50 ps, is it like putting no skew at all (0 ps) since you delay both chip cycles.???

????


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
what about mobo cooling? the l has less than the p/r and i have stuck a fan to mine for the higher fsb runs now as i need higher than most for the mch.

I have a 60mm fan jerry rigged to the nb heatsink... board stays around 34c idle.....


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Hey guys I have a question for you, this week, I studied a lot about the skew and cycle delay. If I put a CPU Clock Skew of 50 ps and MCH Clock skew of 50 ps, is it like putting no skew at all (0 ps) since you delay both chip cycles.???


No. Well..Essentially yes. Because they are delayed together but they wouldn't be like putting no skew at all because they will both just be delayed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


No idea! They're idiots I guess.

I sent them a strongly worded email telling them basically:











HAHA. I was having a bad day until that post. Thanks dude.


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow what a dream chip, you'll hit 5 with that I'm sure


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Wow what a dream chip, you'll hit 5 with that I'm sure


I don't know, so far it has been finicky, but I have only had it a few hours.
4.2 ran small ftt's for an hour and OCCT for an hour stable. Time to move on.
Might do some FSB testing next


----------



## NoGuru

FSB attempt #1 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027406


----------



## muels7

Hey guys, I'm having trouble getting any overclock on my Q9650. The comp won't boot at anything but stock. I have bumped up the voltages on almost everything, but no luck. It just makes a whole bunch of beeps which according to the manual means a power error. My vcore is at the max recommended for 45nm cpus (1.35v)

EDIT: added text file of values

CPU = Q9650
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = 
Ram = G.Skill PC-8500 8GB

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.6Ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: Auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1280
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 13
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.35v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.3v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .823v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muels7*


Hey guys, I'm having trouble getting any overclock on my Q9650. The comp won't boot at anything but stock. I have bumped up the voltages on almost everything, but no luck. It just makes a whole bunch of beeps which according to the manual means a power error.


I doubt it is a power problem. Are you using the 400 strap and 2.00 latch?
Fill out the MIT.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
FSB attempt #1 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027406

Oh you bought the E8700? Neat! What are your temps.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
Oh you bought the E8700? Neat! What are your temps.

All over, just doing a lot a variation testing.

muels copy and past them into your post so we can all look at them.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
All over, just doing a lot a variation testing.

muels copy and past them into your post so we can all look at them.

ahh nice.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muels7* 
Hey guys, I'm having trouble getting any overclock on my Q9650. The comp won't boot at anything but stock. I have bumped up the voltages on almost everything, but no luck. It just makes a whole bunch of beeps which according to the manual means a power error. My vcore is at the max recommended for 45nm cpus (1.35v)

EDIT: added text file of values

CPU = Q9650
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version =
Ram = G.Skill PC-8500 8GB

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.6Ghz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto...........................100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo.................................standerd
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto...........................disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto...............................400
System Memory Multiplier ............: Auto...............................2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1280
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 13
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.35v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.3v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2v..........................1.26 or 1.28
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .823v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


Just a few suggestions, but the main factor was the MCH strap and latch. Have Fun


----------



## muels7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Just a few suggestions, but the main factor was the MCH strap and latch. Have Fun

ohhh, it booted. Thanks Guru. Now for some stress testing before I go for a higher clock.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muels7* 
ohhh, it booted. Thanks Guru. Now for some stress testing before I go for a higher clock.

You can probably jump to like 3.5 or 3.6 right away and then start to slowly work your way up.


----------



## muels7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You can probably jump to like 3.5 or 3.6 right away and then start to slowly work your way up.

Yeah, I started at 3.6. So to go higher do I just pretty much need to up the NB volts and the Vcore (already at max recommended) ?


----------



## Dilyn

The problem was that this board is very finicky about MCH volts. If it's too low it won't post, and if it's too high, it won't post. You just gotta find that sweet spot.

You probably won't need to up the MCH from 1.26 or 1.28 for a while (like say 500 FSB?).

Glad I made your day bk


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027025



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


First try, and changed no voltage. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027060



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027129



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


FSB attempt #1 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027406


You make me sick....

lol jk. Nice proc man. What did you do with your old E0?


----------



## GOTFrog

Damn I just thought of something, I'll get to have some fun with a new board, I probably wont be able to just boot up with my 500FSB setting from the old board. Let's hope I get a great OC board and not a dud


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
First try, and changed no voltage. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027060

Dang, sweet chip NoGuru, hf!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *muels7* 
Yeah, I started at 3.6. So to go higher do I just pretty much need to up the NB volts and the Vcore (already at max recommended) ?

Vterm, PLL, MCH core (NB) and Vcore will be your main voltages to play with yes. Max safe voltages are (correct me if I'm wrong here guys)

PLL: 1.57 - 1.61
MCH: 1.35 - 1.40
Vterm: not quite sure but I try to stay sub 1.40
Vcore for your chip: 1.45, anything above 1.45 is really hurting your chip allthough some run it above (that 1.36 intel max spec is max safe voltage anything above that is considered "unsafe" but it's at 1.45 where it gets tricky)

I'm running PLL 1.61, MCH 1.38/1.40, Vterm 1.38, Vcore 1.408 load / 1.424 idle LLC enabled (1.39375 in bios)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Damn I just thought of something, I'll get to have some fun with a new board, I probably wont be able to just boot up with my 500FSB setting from the old board. Let's hope I get a great OC board and not a dud

Hoping for you it does that as well... hate to say this but I tried some of your settings on mine but mine requires way more voltages on just about everything.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
alright! Now, why does it fail on prime95 but not linX...Maybe instead of a NB increase you could try a reference increase.

I'll try that!

I increased my DRAM Term and Channel references yesterday, in sync with my DRAM voltage and I was now able to get a 6hour + blend session, I'm slowly getting there, can almost taste it









(as opposed to running everything at 0.900V it's now all running at 1.050V)

linX runs seem to be fine/stable, now I only need to get those silly blends stable!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muels7* 

CPU = Q9650
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version =
Ram = G.Skill PC-8500 8GB

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: Auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1280
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto


I guess your memory frequency was too high .

Hey guys, if my default CPU vcore is 1.25, term is 1.20v and CPU Ref is at 0.760. I think I found a way to set the CPU Ref by applying the rule of proportionnality (not sure if its the english word for that rule) so this means

(Default CPU Ref) * (New CPU Term) = (New CPU Ref)
(Default CPU Term)

Code:



Code:


Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-line Calibration ....................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.............1.250.........: 1.35625
CPU Terminationâ€¦............ 1.200v.......: 1.320
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...........1.500v.......: 1.570
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...........0.760v.......: ??????

So this means (I guess)
(0.760v*1.320v) = 0.836v for New CPU Ref
(1.200V)

The same goes for the MCH Core and Reference . but the MCH reference is 69% of the MCH Core .

Am I right?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
You make me sick....

lol jk. Nice proc man. What did you do with your old E0?

ROFL, thanks. Sold the old one on here to a new member. Took three days. Sold him a spare EP45 that I picked up too. Sent him all the overclocking spec sheets I made for that chip, and he said "just plugged in the numbers you sent me and everything works great"!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koji* 
Dang, sweet chip NoGuru, hf!









Vterm, PLL, MCH core (NB) and Vcore will be your main voltages to play with yes. Max safe voltages are (correct me if I'm wrong here guys)

PLL: 1.57 - 1.61
MCH: 1.35 - 1.40
Vterm: not quite sure but I try to stay sub 1.40
Vcore for your chip: 1.45, anything above 1.45 is really hurting your chip allthough some run it above (that 1.36 intel max spec is max safe voltage anything above that is considered "unsafe" but it's at 1.45 where it gets tricky)

Close, I believe Vterm is 1.45.
Keep in mind that this is not a set limit. There is no line that once you cross from 1.45 to 1.46 things are going to get bad. It's a general guideline that you MAY be getting close to the safety barrier.

Thanks and I'll try to have fun


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


alright! Now, why does it fail on prime95 but not linX...Maybe instead of a NB increase you could try a reference increase.


K, Prime blends just failed around the 6hour mark again, guess I'm in for some MCH ref tweaking.

If the CPU bit of my OC is stable should I bother fooling around with the CPUref as in, is there some ratio between CPU ref and MCH ref or can I just go and adjust MCH ref?

Done some calculations and the references I'm using now are pretty high so might have to drop them a bit, aaah, MOAR tweaking...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Koji, look at the post that I did 10 minutes ago, tell me if its a good way to calculate CPU ref?

I know you have to look at the FSB and Ram Freq and everything too


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


K, Prime blends just failed around the 6hour mark again, guess I'm in for some MCH ref tweaking,

If the CPU bit of my OC is stable should I bother fooling around with the CPUref as in, is there some ratio between CPU ref and MCH ref or can I just go and adjust MCH ref

Done some calculations and the references I'm using now are pretty high so might have to drop them a bit, aaah, MOAR tweaking

















Just try and adjust the MCH ref. If it fails then try to adjust both, or another volt.
How does your timings look? Might be in there somewhere.

Karlitos, that's pretty much it. Same for MCH ref's. I don't have much time now, but I will try and post a table that may help some with the ref's.
But I think you got it.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Koji, look at the post that I did 10 minutes ago, tell me if its a good way to calculate CPU ref?

I know you have to look at the FSB and Ram Freq and everything too


Hehe, what a coincedence that we both seem to be on the same page atm









Check this post and the links supplied. The easiest way is to use a set percentage of VTT.

example; 63.5% CPU ref "ratio" at 1.34VTT

1.34 / 1.635 = 0.8195 CPU ref

The tricky part is finding out what ratio/percentage works out best for you...

_
Quote:



Note: CPU Ref is usually a fixed % of CPU Termination. Gigabyte use 63.33% EG Defaults = 0.76v/1.20v.On the extreme I found core0 would run high FSB (575 Stable) 60.66% others have found different sweet spots Eva2000 found
Quote:
Originally Posted by Point 7
GTL reference ratios of approximately, 0.635, 0.648 and 0.617 respectively
or 63.5% Ref1, 64.8% Ref2 and 61.7% MCH Ref So be prepared to tweak to get the best value.

A nice touch with the Gigabyte bios is that the CPU Ref and MCH Reference scales as the CPU Termination is increased. So once you have your sweet spot you can leave it to scale as you change CPU Termination.


_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Just try and adjust the MCH ref. If it fails then try to adjust both, or another volt.
How does your timings look? Might be in there somewhere.


Will give it a go.









My ram timing are 5-5-5-15 for the "standard ones" and

tRRD.................................: 4(Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4(Auto)
tWR..................................: 8(Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68(Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4(Auto)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Cool, thanx for the rep, for a newbie, you can't imagine how I feel happy now. lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


Hehe, what a coincedence that we both seem to be on the same page atm









Check this post and the links supplied. The easiest way is to use a set percentage of VTT.

example; 63.5% CPU ref "ratio" at 1.34VTT

1.34 / 1.635 = 0.8195 CPU ref

The tricky part is finding out what ratio/percentage works out best for you...


So its not complicated, after, you only have to do trial and error to see if its working, I just changed the value this morning, made a linx test and passed the 20 tests, and I did also some blend testing with prime95. Evrything works great, now that Im done with my new build, I think I wanna go for an i7 920 with water cooling


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


So its not complicated, after, you only have to do trial and error to see if its working, I just changed the value this morning, made a linx test and passed the 20 tests, and I did also some blend testing with prime95. Evrything works great, now that Im done with my new build, I think I wanna go for an i7 920 with water cooling












No it all just looks scary at first glimpse but in the end it's just a percentage and some tweaking luck


----------



## NoGuru

This is posted by radaja at XS, but he comes by here from time to time.

Originally Posted by *radaja*  
_heres a cheatsheet i made.

ref -ET6 0.730 / 0.745 / 0.760 \\ 0.785 \\ 0.800 this is what you see in ET6

vtt 1.20 0.730 / 0.745 / 0.760 \\ 0.785 \\ 0.800
vtt 1.22 0.742 / 0.757 / 0.772 \\ 0.797 \\ 0.812
vtt 1.24 0.755 / 0.770 / 0.785 \\ 0.810 \\ 0.825 CPU reference value in bios 
vtt 1.26 0.768 / 0.783 / 0.798 \\ 0.823 \\ 0.838
vtt 1.28 0.780 / 0.795 / 0.810 \\ 0.838 \\ 0.850
vtt 1.30 0.793 / 0.808 / 0.823 \\ 0.848 \\ 0.863
vtt 1.32 0.806 / 0.821 / 0.836 \\ 0.861 \\ 0.876
vtt 1.34 0.818 / 0.833 / 0.848 \\ 0.873 \\ 0.888
vtt 1.36 0.831 / 0.846 / 0.861 \\ 0.886 \\ 0.901
vtt 1.38 0.844 / 0.859 / 0.874 \\ 0.899 \\ 0.914
vtt 1.40 0.856 / 0.871 / 0.886 \\ 0.911 \\ 0.926
vtt 1.42 0.869 / 0.884 / 0.899 \\ 0.924 \\ 0.939
vtt 1.44 0.882 / 0.897 / 0.912 \\ 0.937 \\ 0.952

vtt 1.20 0.720 / 0.740 / 0.760 \\ 0.800 \\ 0.840
vtt 1.22 0.732 / 0.752 / 0.772 \\ 0.812 \\ 0.852
vtt 1.24 0.745 / 0.765 / 0.785 \\ 0.825 \\ 0.865 MCH reference value in bios
vtt 1.26 0.758 / 0.778 / 0.798 \\ 0.838 \\ 0.878
vtt 1.28 0.770 / 0.790 / 0.810 \\ 0.850 \\ 0.890
vtt 1.30 0.783 / 0.803 / 0.823 \\ 0.863 \\ 0.903
vtt 1.32 0.796 / 0.816 / 0.836 \\ 0.876 \\ 0.916
vtt 1.34 0.808 / 0.828 / 0.848 \\ 0.888 \\ 0.928
vtt 1.36 0.821 / 0.841 / 0.861 \\ 0.901 \\ 0.941
vtt 1.38 0.834 / 0.854 / 0.874 \\ 0.914 \\ 0.954
vtt 1.40 0.846 / 0.866 / 0.886 \\ 0.926 \\ 0.966
vtt 1.42 0.859 / 0.879 / 0.899 \\ 0.939 \\ 0.979
vtt 1.44 0.872 / 0.892 / 0.912 \\ 0.952 \\ 0.992

hope this helps,the middle column will be the default ref (0.760v in ET6)for any given vtt

Just a little cheat sheet
print it out guys
NoGuru
_


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muels7*


Yeah, I started at 3.6. So to go higher do I just pretty much need to up the NB volts and the Vcore (already at max recommended) ?


no, not necessarily the NB volts. You just had them low.

From this point, you mainly play with VCore, Term, and PLL.

General rule of thumb is .2-.4 lower on your term than your vcore, and PLL (voltage to boot into windows) is safe under 1.63 essentially. Most run 1.57-1.59.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


no, not necessarily the NB volts. You just had them low.

From this point, you mainly play with VCore, Term, and PLL.

General rule of thumb is .2-.4 lower on your term than your vcore, and PLL (voltage to boot into windows) is safe under 1.63 essentially. Most run 1.57-1.59.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This is posted by radaja at XS, but he comes by here from time to time.


Printed this out, thx a bunch! (again







)


----------



## DaClownie

I printed, but I still don't get it very much.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


I printed, but I still don't get it very much.










From what I understand that's a table of "working" references for this board. Correct me if I'm wrong here but one step left/right from the "stock" reference for CPU ref corresponds with one step left/right for MCH ref.

So now you only need to figure out up or down and take the corresponding reference from the table.

Sorry for that vague explanation, friday afternoon @ work and my head is a mess

In my case I need an increase in MCH reference compared to stock, so now I just take the next one in that table and take the corresponding CPU ref. As opposed to doing the calculations and figuring out what ratios work.


----------



## DaClownie

Yea, i'll get NG on a voice chat so he can explain that to me. I'm way too stupid.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
no, not necessarily the NB volts. You just had them low.

From this point, you mainly play with VCore, Term, and PLL.

General rule of thumb is .2-.4 lower on your term than your vcore, and PLL (voltage to boot into windows) is safe under 1.63 essentially. Most run 1.57-1.59.

.02-.04?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
Yea, i'll get NG on a voice chat so he can explain that to me. I'm way too stupid.









Brilliant idea 'cus I still don't get it


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


FSB attempt #1 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1027406


wow









did it take much tweaking to get there?


----------



## [TLK]Geek

This may be the only board that will get my Q6600 to 4 ghz 24/7!!!!









I haven't had too much time but in my first attempts overclocking I started at 9x multiplier and got to 3.6 but vcore worried me. Was somewhere around 1.48125. I knew if I wanted 4ghz I would have to get that lower and probably use an 8x multi and push this board's fsb!

I know alot of others have gone way over this but 8x450 @ 3.8 ghz stable by IBT right now!!!! Gonna push next week for 4 ghz! Temps as most of you know with IBT can get crazy, even though I'm on water I hit max core temp of 69* C

Would never get that hot with prime going









What is the suggested max MCH core for this board? Can anyone help me out, it is at 1.4 right now, which i feel is too much really. Vcore at 1.46 and Term at 1.32. Ram running stock at 1:1 2.1 volts 5-5-5-15.

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1029329


----------



## Nelson2011

Got a email from Gbyte and they repaired my board and sent it out FTW!!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Just put my buddies rig back together. Installed an EP45 UD3LR. Going an e8400C0. I've already played with it a little bit and 3.6Ghz is the best it will do on its currant cooler. Though, I want to hook him up with 500*7 for 3.5Ghz. Can anyone give me a good starting point for a stable 500FSB on this baord? Just looking for board settings. I already have a ballpark figure for what the CPU needs.


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Just put my buddies rig back together. Installed an EP45 UD3LR. Going an e8400C0. I've already played with it a little bit and 3.6Ghz is the best it will do on its currant cooler. Though, I want to hook him up with 500*7 for 3.5Ghz. Can anyone give me a good starting point for a stable 500FSB on this baord? Just looking for board settings. I already have a ballpark figure for what the CPU needs.

Take a look at this, those reference ratios and mch skew is what works best on my board for 500FSB

Update on my tweaking;

So I tried messing with the MCH and CPU references a bit + fooled about with some skews all to no avail. (On the contrary, seems like the ratio I'm at now + 50ps MCH skew is my sweet spot, so that's another thing to take out the equation)

Guess the problem is elsewhere. I went from 4hours blend stable to 6hours + by increasing my DRAM Term and Channel references so I guess it's probably there I should be looking, upped the DRAM voltage some more @ 2.12 now and let the DRAM term and Chan Refs increase with it, also gave MCH/DRAM reference another boost, that's at 1.070 now IIRC.

Checked if my RAM wasn't overheating but that wasn't even hot, neither is my NB.


----------



## KaRLiToS

EDIT: Oops MisRead

But I think you dont need to put that much voltage in you Ram "2.12v". At stock 1066 MHz , these sticks will run "2.1v", if you run them lower than 1066 Mhz, this is 1000 Mhz in your case. You don't need to put more than "2.1v".

I run my stick at 950 Mhz , so I use 2.08v or 2.06 v for my Dram Voltage

Code:


Code:


MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦................1.100v.......: 1.32
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦............0.760........; 0.888 - 0.912
[B]MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦...............0.900V.......: 1.040v[/B]
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦................1.500V.......: 1.500
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦............1.100V.......: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦..............1.800v.......: [B]2.080[/B]
DRAM Termination .â€¦..........0.900V.... ..: [B]1.040[/B]
Channel A Reference .........0.900V.......: [B]1.040[/B]
Channel B Reference .........0.900V.......: [B]1.040[/B]

But I still use the 5-5-5-15 as Standard Timing


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Got a email from Gbyte and they repaired my board and sent it out FTW!!!


I really hope that they aren't making you pay shipping prices for all these issues you're having








Glad to hear that you'll be getting your board back mate! Looking forward to see what you'll do


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Hello ppl. Finally managed to get all of my gear back which was faulty prior to any OCing. Pity it's too damned hot here to risk toasting anything for a decent OC.

Got the G.Skill DDR2 1200's directly from the manufacturer too and they rock. Sergio was right.

Hope all is well


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


Hello ppl. Finally managed to get all of my gear back which was faulty prior to any OCing. Pity it's too damned hot here to risk toasting anything for a decent OC.

Got the G.Skill DDR2 1200's directly from the manufacturer too and they rock. Sergio was right.

Hope all is well










Glad to here it, and good to see ya again. Which set did you get? Can you post some results with them? 
I want to grab some 1200's, probably the Tridents.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$* 
Hello ppl. Finally managed to get all of my gear back which was faulty prior to any OCing. Pity it's too damned hot here to risk toasting anything for a decent OC.

Got the G.Skill DDR2 1200's directly from the manufacturer too and they rock. Sergio was right.

Hope all is well









Dayum son,where ya been? I was gettin' ready to tap the membership for flower fund money. Figured for sure you got lost in the "Outback" or the Aborigines had you for breakfast







. Anyway, good to see you back and posting again


----------



## birdie

hello, changed from an older ati card to 4890, and now i can not change the fsb. i was able to run fsb at 400 with all the other settings on normal, but with the new card i can not even increase by 1 fsb








pc restarts before post, and bios runs at default. ive tried changing pci freq also.
any ideas?

q94xx
psu 750w
8gb corsair xms2


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *birdie*


hello, changed from an older ati card to 4890, and now i can not change the fsb. i was able to run fsb at 400 with all the other settings on normal, but with the new card i can not even increase by 1 fsb









pc restarts before post, and bios runs at default. ive tried changing pci freq also.
any ideas?

q94xx
psu 750w
8gb corsair xms2


Might have to flash to the latest BIOS.


----------



## birdie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Might have to flash to the latest BIOS.

it worked!
i tried to flash from f8 too f9 earlier, but that didnt do it. f10 seemed to dothe trick. Thanks


----------



## Dilyn

Yay Speedfreak's back


----------



## [TLK]Geek

Hey everyone just trying to get past 3.8 ghz with my Q6600.

I was just wondering what maximum safe 24/7 voltages were for a few things?

Max CPU PLL? 1.5 right now.

Max CPU Term? 1.38 now.

CPU Refs? Currently 67% of CPU Term? is this right?

MCH Core? 1.4 currently.

MCH ref? Currently 69.1% of MCH Core. I've read this value in other threads %age wise?

Last but not least I'm using 8x450 for 3.8 cause 9x multi requires too much vcore for safe temps. Any tips to get that magical 500x8 I want? Vcore is currently at 1.4685 I believe or something close.

Thanks! Cheers!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[TLK]Geek*


Hey everyone just trying to get past 3.8 ghz with my Q6600.

I was just wondering what maximum safe 24/7 voltages were for a few things?

Max CPU PLL? 1.5 right now.
_*1.65v or somewhere around there... Other people have run it at 1.75v 24/7 with no problems, however, so you be the judge







*_

Max CPU Term? 1.38 now.
_*That's the highest one should ever go... 1.36 really. I did 1.4 for 4 ghz, but it was just too unstable. *_

CPU Refs? Currently 67% of CPU Term? is this right?
_*I just let it automatically scale with my voltages. *_

MCH Core? 1.4 currently. 
_*Highest anyone should go. I don't think you need that much though... *_

MCH ref? Currently 69.1% of MCH Core. I've read this value in other threads %age wise?
_*Again, I just let it scale automatically. 
*_ 
Thanks! Cheers!


xx


----------



## [TLK]Geek

CPU = Q6600
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P Rev 1.1 
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = PC 8500 1066(OC) OCZ Reaper

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.8 GHZ

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 475
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 950
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4(auto)
tWTR.................................: 4(auto)
tWR..................................: 6(auto)
tRFC.................................: 56(auto)
tRTP.................................: 4(auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.450
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: .876

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.36
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .916
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: .9(auto)
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Can someone suggest some tweaks to get to 500x8=4.0Ghz? I tried everything I knew to do today for 3.9 Ghz but just couldn't even get it stable over 20 minutes on prime small ffts or large ffts. I was mainly testing large ffts at 3.9ghz to try and get the high fsb stable first.

HELP! Thanks!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[TLK]Geek*


CPU = Q6600
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P Rev 1.1 
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = PC 8500 1066(OC) OCZ Reaper

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.8 GHZ

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 475
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 950
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4(auto)
tWTR.................................: 4(auto)
tWR..................................: 6(auto)
tRFC.................................: 56(auto)
tRTP.................................: 4(auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled *Disable? Lots of different views on this. I disable mine though. *
CPU Vcore............................: 1.450 *Not sure about quads vcore tolerance... That's rather high for 45nm though!*
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32 *.02-.04v lower than vcore. I'd say 1.42v. But that's high for term. Lower your vcore a bit with LLC on... I'd say 1.4v or something. Raise this to 1.38v. If it passes Small FFTs, lower the vcore a couple notches and keep the same .02-.04v difference with term. 
* CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50 *Several quad users have said raising this to 1.59v-1.61v allows them to lower their vcore... Maybe try that if it won't pass Small FFTs with a lower vcore. *
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: .876

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.36 *Don't think you need it this high... I use 1.26-1.3v. *
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .916
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: .9(auto)
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
*DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto*
*Set bold values to 1.05v








*

Can someone suggest some tweaks to get to 500x8=4.0Ghz? I tried everything I knew to do today for 3.9 Ghz but just couldn't even get it stable over 20 minutes on prime small ffts or large ffts. I was mainly testing large ffts at 3.9ghz to try and get the high fsb stable first.

HELP! Thanks!


Small FFTs first, then Blend.
Small FFTs will test for CPU stability. Pass 8 hours of that and you're pretty good.
Blend is for RAM stability. You should be pretty good though.


----------



## [TLK]Geek

my quad is 65nm so it can handle more volts than yours up to 1.5 safely on vcore and 1.55 for term apparently.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[TLK]Geek* 
my quad is 65nm so it can handle more volts than yours up to 1.5 safely on vcore and 1.55 for term apparently.

Aaaah gotcha. See, I'm not as knowledgeable in 65nm as I should be


----------



## marsey99

tbh geek, if the x9 multi gets too hot for you your not going to keep it cool with the voltage required to hit 500 x8, if it will even go that high on the fsb.

1st thing you want to do is up the fsb on x6 so you know what pll/mobo settings you need then once you know how much volts you need there at what fsb then try upping the multi so you know its all cpu voltage thats holding you back.

im thinknig you will need 1.6/1.7vcore to get near 4ghz from a q66.

not say its never been done, only its rare to get above 3.8ghz from them.


----------



## hammer24p

got some gskill f2-8500.didn't help still random restarts.anything anther 3.73,did windows re-stall ,running 2 hard-rives,still happens,now trying one,had the same thing with my p5e .tried diffident ram ,cpu,the only thing left is the psu.what does everybody thank


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hammer24p* 
got some gskill f2-8500.didn't help still random restarts.anything anther 3.73,did windows re-stall ,running 2 hard-rives,still happens,now trying one,had the same thing with my p5e .tried diffident ram ,cpu,the only thing left is the psu.what does everybody thank

First thing is you should be mad at your English teacher.
Take your PSU into a PC shop and have them test it. Should be cheap or free.


----------



## [TLK]Geek

Thanks marsey

+ rep for those that replied =D


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 

not say its never been done, only its rare to get above 3.8ghz from them.

3.6 GHz for a Q6600 is more than enough.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


3.6 GHz for a Q6600 is more than enough.


Maybe for some, but I would want more.

Meta-Prometheus gave us a new MIT to use in Excel format if anyone wants one.
Thanks you for your work on this MP!


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


3.6 GHz for a Q6600 is more than enough.


i run my q9550 @3.6ghz when im using it for media center but when im gaming or anything cpu intensive i will reboot and change the profile in the bios for more speed, usualy 4.2ghz as its a nice round 500fsb which helps bandwidth across the board.

@geek

no worries m8, its why we're here









i know a few other guys have posted their mit for q6600's, if you search this thread you should find them and see what worked for them to get an idea of what you maybe doing wrong.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Dayum son,where ya been? I was gettin' ready to tap the membership for flower fund money. Figured for sure you got lost in the "Outback" or the Aborigines had you for breakfast







. Anyway, good to see you back and posting again










I was thinkin' of ya guys







had to wait until all was settled; not so easy down here







I did get 'eaten' by one Aborigine; that's my g/f brother









No, just kidding; don't they come from Australia? I sure could use a tan though (Nothing racist and I could use a better tan - beats being pasty faced after the flu or a big night out







). You know it's hot when you fry your eggs on the hood at the beach in the morning. Man, the humidity









Anyways, good to see you guys keeping at it and congrats on the 3rd flame Guru









As for the RAM; really recommend the G.Skill PC2-9600's, though the Tridents do look good. Couldn't get them anywhere which proved frustrating for some, but it was because they were bringing out a revised edition. Same specs etc, but damn they look sexy!! Really nice heat spreaders and they rock as I wrote. Pretty happy when I got to 4Gb below my VID with the UD3P, but not too surprised. While I was waiting for the board to be replaced, I managed the same with my P5E Deluxe/Rampage which was surprising. Used the previous edition of CPU-Z though, so only have the validation for the UD3P. Not fussed atm and not going high end; too hot.

If you run them at 1200MHz, they automatically push the FSB to 375, demanding an OC; no matter which board. Pretty freaky hey...

Here's the link. Oh, I managed to get onto the Asian connection over here and they hadn't even put in an order, but I had them from Taiwan in 5 days - sweeettt...

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=166

Ciao


----------



## koji

So I guess I discovered the issue... (well I hope it's that, I'll know for sure tomorrow)

Was running prime blends again this afternoon and it crashed out again after about 5 hours but I was in my pc room when it happened so I was able to feel how hot my NB was running and eum, it was pretty hot lol

I removed that Gigabyte plate, (yes I left it on against everyones advise, I thought it looked good...







) did some linX runs but it still got way too hot. I have this "old" asus NB fan, tiny 2.2krpm thingy never used still in the mobo box, "modded" that a bit and it actually fits pretty good so I put that on there.









Anyways lets hope that fixes it...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koji* 
So I guess I discovered the issue... (well I hope it's that, I'll know for sure tomorrow)

Was running prime blends again this afternoon and it crashed out again after about 5 hours but I was in my pc room when it happened so I was able to feel how hot my NB was running and eum, it was pretty hot lol

I removed that Gigabyte plate, (yes I left it on against everyones advise, I thought it looked good...







) did some linX runs but it still got way too hot. I have this "old" asus NB fan, tiny 2.2krpm thingy never used still in the mobo box, "modded" that a bit and it actually fits pretty good so I put that on there.









Anyways lets hope that fixes it...

Might want to remove the MOSFETT plate too. Lets hope that's it though.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


So I guess I discovered the issue... (well I hope it's that, I'll know for sure tomorrow)

Was running prime blends again this afternoon and it crashed out again after about 5 hours but I was in my pc room when it happened so I was able to feel how hot my NB was running and eum, it was pretty hot lol

I removed that Gigabyte plate, (yes I left it on against everyones advise, I thought it looked good...







) did some linX runs but it still got way too hot. I have this "old" asus NB fan, tiny 2.2krpm thingy never used still in the mobo box, "modded" that a bit and it actually fits pretty good so I put that on there.









Anyways lets hope that fixes it...


it probably wouldn't hurt to re-seat the hs with some good thermal paste.


----------



## supaspoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Might want to remove the MOSFETT plate too. Lets hope that's it though.


I had to put spot a fan on mine. I always tended to volt the piss out of my nb's though (running full racks of mem.).

The wb off my old 780i nb had burn marks on it when I took it off to sell it.







Board always worked fine regardless though.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


I had to put spot a fan on mine. I always tended to volt the piss out of my nb's though (running full racks of mem.).

The wb off my old 780i nb had burn marks on it when I took it off to sell it.







Board always worked fine regardless though.


i love the choice of words


----------



## NoGuru

Getting there http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1036164


----------



## SgtHop

Oh come on, NG, you can do better than that. I had 4.77 out of my quad, you should be able to get 5 easy with that high multi, lol.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Oh come on, NG, you can do better than that. I had 4.77 out of my quad, you should be able to get 5 easy with that high multi, lol.


It's very picky
Update http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1036187


----------



## SgtHop

Hmm. I see. Well, in that case, kick its ass.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
It's very picky
Update http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1036187

it's cold outside, slap that sucker on the porch and and crank 'er up....
(tell the woman it will be cold inside for awhile... it's for a good cause)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
it's cold outside, slap that sucker on the porch and and crank 'er up....
(tell the woman it will be cold inside for awhile... it's for a good cause)









Sup Dave







, yep that is what is holding me up right now. Might move the rig tomorrow.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Sup Dave







, yep that is what is holding me up right now. Might move the rig tomorrow.

on man, work, work and more work. and the snow today didn't help !!








and move that sucker... make some coco with Bailey's and put on some slippers and deal with the cold awhile....


----------



## GOTFrog

Guess who's back, got the new motherboard from Gigabyte and got real scared ran memtest at rated speeds and got tons of errors, but I had forgotten to raise ram volts. Currently back up @ 500fsb x 8.5 booted in windows @ 533 but locked up before I could get cpu-z open


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Guess who's back, got the new motherboard from Gigabyte and got real scared ran memtest at rated speeds and got tons of errors, but I had forgotten to raise ram volts. Currently back up @ 500fsb x 8.5 booted in windows @ 533 but locked up before I could get cpu-z open









Bout time, slow poke


----------



## GOTFrog

I'm happy, just had to dial in the numbers and looks good, going to run prime tonight to see if it's stable


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Guess who's back, got the new motherboard from Gigabyte and got real scared ran memtest at rated speeds and got tons of errors, but I had forgotten to raise ram volts. Currently back up @ 500fsb x 8.5 booted in windows @ 533 but locked up before I could get cpu-z open









Wb GOTFrog!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Might want to remove the MOSFETT plate too. Lets hope that's it though.

Well guess it was too easy to be true, rig still locks up after 3 to 6 hours prime blends... NB is pretty cool now though. (so that's another thing I can scratch from my list...)

Yeah I should remove that MOSFETT plate as well... "Problem" is that involves removing my TRUE.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
it probably wouldn't hurt to re-seat the hs with some good thermal paste.









You're probably right, I should have done that when I first received the board but I was too anxious to put it all together and OMG it's over 500mhz FSB!!!!









Might just take the board out and remove the NB heatsink and reseat it and do it all nice and clean, problem is that requires some spare-time and that's not really something I've got...









Anyways, besides all that, I seem to be running out of ideas, I'm kinda reluctant to keep on pumping more juice through it + I hope I didn't do any permanent damage or started some degradation so far, really been fooling around lol, board seems to be able to take a serious beating though...

atm it's running blends @
1.424 Vcore load
1.40 VTT
1.61 PLL
1.38 MCH Core
2x2gb PC8500 ram @ 1000mhz / 2.1V "stock" timings 5-5-5-15. (maybe I need to loosen these up a bit I dunno, should run memtest to see what that gives)

I played around with the references and advanced clock settings but the setup I got now is the only one which gets me into windows and seems to be stable, so I don't think it's that. My crashes are always bluescreens and lockups though, doesn't that indicate a voltage short?

What I might try next is increasing PLL and maybe toy around a bit with my VTT, that's a PITA though cause that means playing with my Vcore as well, and I don't think I need more Vcore, heck, it's linx stable at 1.408...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Maybe for some, but I would want more.


Then you have to buy a better chip to increase your chance to hit 4 Ghz.


----------



## Mortx

Maybe the right place, maybe not. I have this Fantom 2TB external drive I bought, and I got a male to male ESata cable. If I plug the esata cable into the expansion card that comes with the motherboard (the one with two esata ports and then the 4 pin power port in the middle) it doesn't recognize the drive. If I plug the ESata cable into the esata port on the top of my Antec 1200 it still doesn't recognize it.

It does recognize the drive if I plug it in through USB, but cmon, I didn't buy a 2TB drive and ESata cable to transfer at USB speeds that will take forever.


----------



## koji

Right, about time.



















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1037667

Stable in my book. Will post my MIT tomorrow!

Thx anyone who helped out here guys!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mortx* 
Maybe the right place, maybe not. I have this Fantom 2TB external drive I bought, and I got a male to male ESata cable. If I plug the esata cable into the expansion card that comes with the motherboard (the one with two esata ports and then the 4 pin power port in the middle) it doesn't recognize the drive. If I plug the ESata cable into the esata port on the top of my Antec 1200 it still doesn't recognize it.

It does recognize the drive if I plug it in through USB, but cmon, I didn't buy a 2TB drive and ESata cable to transfer at USB speeds that will take forever.

There should be a setting in the BIOS to enable it to read.

Finally hit what I was after 5.06 GHz


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
There should be a setting in the BIOS to enable it to read.

Finally hit what I was after 5.06 GHz

You going to keep that for 24/7?

Now you should really see what kind of FSB you can squeeze out of the baord.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
You going to keep that for 24/7?

Now you should really see what kind of FSB you can squeeze out of the baord.









No just benching. I can hit 570 FSB, but I am limited by my ram.








4th http://www.hwbot.org/rankings/benchm...2_e8700_3.5ghz


----------



## Mortx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
There should be a setting in the BIOS to enable it to read.

Ok I got it to recognize it via esata, but maybe I was mistaken in the transfer speed difference between this and USB. Transfering 100GB of music from my internal to the external via ESATA its crawling at 3.68MB/sec. Am I missing something here?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
No just benching. I can hit 570 FSB, but I am limited by my ram.








4th http://www.hwbot.org/rankings/benchm...2_e8700_3.5ghz

Don't go trying to steal my 9600GT ranks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Don't go trying to steal my 9600GT ranks









Yeah right, I couldn't beat you if I had the best hardware out there.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
No just benching. I can hit 570 FSB, but I am limited by my ram.








4th http://www.hwbot.org/rankings/benchm...2_e8700_3.5ghz

Should get some new sticks for this bad boy.


----------



## NoGuru

Is this what you were looking for? I made that sandwich a few weeks ago, but will never forget it.


----------



## DaClownie

Yes, I was looking for that sandwich.


----------



## GOTFrog

Grat noguru and Koji. That sandwich looks real good, xept no bacon, wheres the bacon, who cares about ham anyways, you need more bacon

Wow Koji that needed alot of vcore that sucks


----------



## DaClownie

Ham = Canadian Bacon?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
Ham = Canadian Bacon?

lol, beat me to it!









Anybody seen MadMax lately?


----------



## GOTFrog

Never heard of canadian bacon this is bacon


----------



## SgtHop

Canadian bacon is ham. Canadians wouldn't know about it, lol.


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Finally hit what I was after 5.06 GHz


Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
No just benching. I can hit 570 FSB, but I am limited by my ram.








4th http://www.hwbot.org/rankings/benchm...2_e8700_3.5ghz

Congrats NG! Fastest on air! GJ!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Wow Koji that needed alot of vcore that sucks

Yeah, it's not really the vcore that I need but it's the VTT and that results in that vcore to keep the damn thing stable. Need 1.40VTT and just can't get it stable at 1.408Vcore with 1.40VTT, maybe there are tricks I don't know about though...

Anyways, I now have a stable profile saved so I could go and tweak/tune it a bit, see what voltages I might be able to drop etc. Don't think I have a lot of headroom though, took me weeks to find this stable setting so it's not like I didn't try, I was actually avoiding that 1.424vcore / 1.40VTT but looks like I got no choice.

my MIT;

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P v1.6
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = Corsair Dominator PC8500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

CPU Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:900mV
CPU Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:0ps
MCH Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1002
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: (4) auto
tWTR.................................: (4) auto
tWR..................................: (8) auto
tRFC.................................: (68) auto
tRTP.................................: (4) auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: (2T) auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.40 -> 1.424 in windows/load
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.40
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.61
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.926

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.40
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.926
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.160
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.050
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.050
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.050

Limit CPUID: disabled
No-Execute: disabled
C1E: disabled
C2/C2E: disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor: disabled
CPU EIST: disabled
Virtualization: disabled

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Anybody seen MadMax lately?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Looks like I wont be submitting anymore for this challenge. Ive topped out my 775 performance and tonight I got home and smelled that familiar smell of dead electronics.

My 1366 rig was off and sure enough the darn water pump is toast. I fired it up to trouble shoot and saw temps rising and new right away so shut it down.

I hope everything is ok, not to worried about the cpu they are tough but my volt modded 9800gtx+'s in sli Im a little more worried about those.

The joys of clocking.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi guys I need help with my new settings. My temps get pretty high at LinX and Im kind of worried about it. After a minute, temperature can reach up to 79'C, I'm too afraid to test it longer so I stopped it, at idle the temps are at 33'C. You should also take a look at my image , its a linx test and Im not even sure if I use it properly, I usually run small FFTs or Blend with Prime95 and the temperature don't go above 67'C. What should I do

Thanks Guys

EDIT: I add a second pic to show you my temp when doing Blend on Prime95

Those are my MIT settings

Code:


Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

CPU:Q9650
MOBO: EP45-UD3P Rev 1.6
Bios: Newest

Robust Graphics Booster ..................: Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio......................: -
CPU Frequency ............................: 4.27 GHz (475 x 9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control....................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .................: 475
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 100
C.I.A.2 ..................................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 900mv
PCI Express Clock Drive...................: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps).......................: 100ps  
MCH Clock Skew (ps).......................: 100ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance.......................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)...........: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch....................: [400MHz]
System Memory Multiplier .................: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............1066.: 950        (1:1)
DRAM Timing Selectable ...................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time..........................: 5
tRCD .....................................: 5
tRP'......................................: 5
tRAS......................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control ...................
tRRD......................................: 4
tWTR......................................: 4
tWR.......................................: 8
tRFC......................................: 68
tRTP......................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) .......................: 0

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength

(Channel A) 
Static tRead Value........................: 9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ....................: 0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.....................: 0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 8 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)....................: 7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)....................: 9
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..................: +200ps 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..................: +200ps

(Channel B)
Static tRead Value........................: 9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ....................: 0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.....................: 0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2wr(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)....................: 7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)....................: 9 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..................: +200ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..................: +200ps

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load-line Calibration ....................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦...............1.250v.......: 1.3625
CPU Terminationâ€¦............ 1.200v.......: 1.34
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...............1.500v.......: 1.63
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.............0.760v.......: 0.888

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦................1.100v.......: 1.340
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦............0.760........; 0.930
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦...............0.900V.......: 1.030
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦................1.500V.......: 1.500
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦............1.100V.......: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦..............1.800v.......: 2.060
DRAM Termination .â€¦..........0.900V.... ..: 1.030
Channel A Reference .........0.900V.......: 1.030
Channel B Reference .........0.900V.......: 1.030

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect.................: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support......................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support....................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...............: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology.................: [Disabled]


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Hi guys I need help with my new settings. My temps get pretty high at LinX and Im kind of worried about it. After a minute, temperature can reach up to 79'C, I'm too afraid to test it longer so I stopped it, at idle the temps are at 33'C. You should also take a look at my image , its a linx test and Im not even sure if I use it properly, I usually run small FFTs or Blend with Prime95 and the temperature don't go above 67'C. What should I do

Hehehe, gets hot running linX doesn't it, I wouldn't stress about it too much if I were you but if you really want to run linX you could try removing your side-panel and run it with your case open.

Those temps are considered "normal" though for linX. (my rig hit 78Â°C max doing 20 maxed linX runs with my case open)

And your linX settings are correct, just press the "all" button so it uses all your available ram.


----------



## hoss331

I agree I dont think those temps are a major issue at your current clock, when/if you decide to move up to higher clocks theyll start to cause some stability issues then.


----------



## MADMAX22

Noguru Im still around. Just been rebuilding. I think I will allways stick with d5/mcp655 pumps from now on. My first one lasted about 4 or so years of 24/7 use before it died. My second one I got used and have had it for a couple of years running non stop.

I decided hey Ill get a mc355 because of the small footprint. The darn thing lasted about 3 months then burnt up bad.
Anyways everything else is still working thankfully.

KOJI I cant recall but did you play with your clock skews and such. I know that my 9550 liked to have 1000,1000, 150, 150 on my board. Or it was 900,1000.

Oh and thats a really nice chip you got Uguru. I thought you sold your board though, what are you using to oc that thing with?


----------



## kinubic

hey guys just wondering if anyone here has an Asus Xonar D2X with Xfire on their set up? i plan on getting this an extra 4890 for xfire + the D2X. but im kinda worried if the soundcard will fit with no issue? thanks


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Oh and thats a really nice chip you got Uguru. I thought you sold your board though, what are you using to oc that thing with?

The one he sold was an extra


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Hi guys I need help with my new settings. My temps get pretty high at LinX and Im kind of worried about it. After a minute, temperature can reach up to 79'C, I'm too afraid to test it longer so I stopped it, at idle the temps are at 33'C. You should also take a look at my image , its a linx test and Im not even sure if I use it properly, I usually run small FFTs or Blend with Prime95 and the temperature don't go above 67'C. What should I do

Thanks Guys

That's why I stay away form the tests that run hot, but as mentioned, if I do run them I open up the case and put a house fan blowing in.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
The one he sold was an extra









Correct it was an extra board, mine is still modded for better cooing.

MadMax, seen your profile on HWBot, and yoiu my friend are a king of hardware.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thank you guys for your answers but my next question is kind of a newb question, now that Im finish doing all my settings and need to test my rig, what kind of test should I do, prime95 blend and small ffts? or blend and large Ffts, and should I do a memtest? If so, what kind of memory test should I do?

Thanks


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Thank you guys for your answers but my next question is kind of a newb question, now that Im finish doing all my settings and need to test my rig, what kind of test should I do, prime95 blend and small ffts? or blend and large Ffts, and should I do a memtest? If so, what kind of memory test should I do?

Thanks

Small FFTs for 8-10 hours, then blend for 8-10 hours.
If you want to stress that long... 8 is the norm really, and you should be able to do that while sleeping









Small FFTs will make sure that the CPU is stable. If the CPU is unstable and you run a blend test, you wouldn't know which to change!
Memtest is for testing memory modules to see if they're dead or not, I would only run that if I'm troubleshooting hardware.
Large FFTs is useless


----------



## KaRLiToS

Damm, thanks again Dilyn, +rep

I was actually doing some large ffts, I stopped it


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Damm, thanks again Dilyn, +rep

I was actually doing some large ffts, I stopped it











Maybe I should just put that in my sig I've answered that question so much


----------



## KaRLiToS

What do you think about my config?!?!?!

Code:


Code:


DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance.......................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)...........: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch....................: [400MHz]
System Memory Multiplier .................: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............1066.: 950        (1:1)
DRAM Timing Selectable ...................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time..........................: 5
tRCD .....................................: 5
tRP'......................................: 5
tRAS......................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control ...................
tRRD......................................: 4
tWTR......................................: 4
tWR.......................................: 8
tRFC......................................: 68
tRTP......................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) .......................: 0

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength

(Channel A) 
Static tRead Value........................: 9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ....................: 0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.....................: 0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 8 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)....................: 7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)....................: 9
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..................: +200ps 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..................: +200ps

(Channel B)
Static tRead Value........................: 9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ....................: 0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.....................: 0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2wr(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)....................: 7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)....................: 9 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..................: +200ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..................: +200ps

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load-line Calibration ....................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦...............1.250v.......: 1.3685
CPU Terminationâ€¦............ 1.200v.......: 1.34
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...............1.500v.......: 1.59
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.............0.760v.......: 0.848

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦................1.100v.......: 1.360
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦............0.760........; 0.930
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦...............0.900V.......: 1.040
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦................1.500V.......: 1.500
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦............1.100V.......: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦..............1.800v.......: 2.080
DRAM Termination .â€¦..........0.900V.... ..: 1.040
Channel A Reference .........0.900V.......: 1.040
Channel B Reference .........0.900V.......: 1.040

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect.................: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support......................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support....................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...............: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology.................: [Disabled]

I'm actually doing small ffts because of Dilyn (thanks buddy)
What do you think about my overall Settings and Temperature!?!?!


----------



## Dilyn

Very nice


----------



## KaRLiToS

Cool, Thank you. Those are my last test, after Im selling my PC to get an i7 940 with better Video Card and I wanna start doing water cooling


----------



## Dilyn

Accch.
Who needs a better video card... Crossfire








And get a 920 imo. Haven't heard much about the 940s, but damn those 920s fly!!!!


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


What do you think about my config?!?!?!

Code:


Code:


DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance.......................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)...........: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch....................: [400MHz]
System Memory Multiplier .................: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............1066.: 950        (1:1)
DRAM Timing Selectable ...................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time..........................: 5
tRCD .....................................: 5
tRP'......................................: 5
tRAS......................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control ...................
tRRD......................................: 4
tWTR......................................: 4
tWR.......................................: 8
tRFC......................................: 68
tRTP......................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) .......................: 0

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength

(Channel A) 
Static tRead Value........................: 9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ....................: 0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.....................: 0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 8 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)....................: 7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)....................: 9
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..................: +200ps 
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..................: +200ps

(Channel B)
Static tRead Value........................: 9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.....................: 0
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ....................: 0
tRD Phase3 Adjustment.....................: 0
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2wr(Different Rank)....................: 8
Twr2rd(Different Rank)....................: 7
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)....................: 9 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..................: +200ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..................: +200ps

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load-line Calibration ....................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦...............1.250v.......: 1.3685
CPU Terminationâ€¦............ 1.200v.......: 1.34
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...............1.500v.......: 1.59
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.............0.760v.......: 0.848

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦................1.100v.......: 1.360
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦............0.760........; 0.930
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦...............0.900V.......: 1.040
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦................1.500V.......: 1.500
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦............1.100V.......: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦..............1.800v.......: 2.080
DRAM Termination .â€¦..........0.900V.... ..: 1.040
Channel A Reference .........0.900V.......: 1.040
Channel B Reference .........0.900V.......: 1.040

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect.................: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support......................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support....................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...............: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology.................: [Disabled]

I'm actually doing small ffts because of Dilyn (thanks buddy)
What do you think about my overall Settings and Temperature!?!?!


Now you can mess with the ram to get that overclocked. hah


----------



## hoss331

I wouldnt think you would need 1.59 pll to run those clocks, have you checked your actual voltages with a DMM? Ive checked 3 boards and PLL overvolts on each pretty substantially, the 1.50 setting actually putting out 1.60-1.61 under load, 1.57 setting doing about 1.63, etc. I can prime up to 4.65ghz on mine and still only need the 1.50 pll setting.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


I wouldnt think you would need 1.59 pll to run those clocks, have you checked your actual voltages with a DMM? Ive checked 3 boards and PLL overvolts on each pretty substantially, the 1.50 setting actually putting out 1.60-1.61 under load, 1.57 setting doing about 1.63, etc. I can prime up to 4.65ghz on mine and still only need the 1.50 pll setting.


On quads it has been recognized by a couple people that raising the PLL a bit will allow you to lower the vcore while still maintaining the same level of stability


----------



## hoss331

It made no difference on mine as to how much vcore it needed to stabilize. Im simply saying its already overvolting in stock form, do you really need even more?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
It made no difference on mine as to how much vcore it needed to stabilize. Im simply saying its already overvolting in stock form, do you really need even more?

Remember all hardware configurations are different. For my E8400 I needed 1.57 for stability, and this E8700 needs 1.59. Why I don't recommend using auto cause it will usually boot to 1.65 or higher, some will run it like that for a long time.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
It made no difference on mine as to how much vcore it needed to stabilize. Im simply saying its already overvolting in stock form, do you really need even more?

you always need MORE


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
you always need MORE










Guys, I met this overclocker for lunch today and gotta say hell of a nice guy


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Guys, I met this overclocker for lunch today and gotta say hell of a nice guy









Don't remind me


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Guys, I met this overclocker for lunch today and gotta say hell of a nice guy









likewise.... NG is a legand and i was honored....









and Dilyn,
this summer, we'll set sumtin up 4 sure


----------



## Dilyn

Fo sho mate!

Maybe I'll have a job and my own car by then!!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Don't remind me









One day my friend. I told Xtreme you'd be pissed.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
Now you can mess with the ram to get that overclocked. hah









What do you mean? or How?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
What do you mean? or How?

Change yo straps bro









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
One day my friend. I told Xtreme you'd be pissed.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Which one should I choose , I never had problem with the 400 mhz (D)?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
likewise.... NG is a legand and i was honored....









and Dilyn,
this summer, we'll set sumtin up 4 sure

Legand







I am not. But that Gunnius looks Delicious


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Which one should I choose , I never had problem with the 400 mhz (D)?

I usually stay with 400 or 266. Lead to the same things, can't tell the difference between them though (halp pl0x?)

Just raise that 2.00D or whatever to the next highest thing (2.66D?) and see what it gives you... Hopefully something at 1066 or lower, cus those sticks won't go any higher really


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Remember all hardware configurations are different. For my E8400 I needed 1.57 for stability, and this E8700 needs 1.59. Why I don't recommend using auto cause it will usually boot to 1.65 or higher, some will run it like that for a long time.

Yes I know there will be some varies in hardware thats why I asked if he had checked actual voltage with a DMM. If that was for a higher clock say 4.5+ than it wouldnt have struck me as odd. If thats what it really takes than stick it to it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
you always need MORE









More speed yes, just not more voltage.


----------



## GOTFrog

Well I'm going to have to lap my cpu, my temps are much worst now even after 2 reseat of my True, I have 2 degrees cooler now standing @ 22C ambient and when running small FTT and Im reaching 79C. Before I was @ 24C ambient with 71C on my highest core. well thats going to happen when I come back from vacation


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Well I'm going to have to lap my cpu, my temps are much worst now even after 2 reseat of my True, I have 2 degrees cooler now standing @ 22C ambient and when running small FTT and Im reaching 79C. Before I was @ 24C ambient with 71C on my highest core. well thats going to happen when I come back from vacation


Wow that's just horrible








On the bright side, SHINY!!!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I usually stay with 400 or 266. Lead to the same things, can't tell the difference between them though (halp pl0x?)

Just raise that 2.00D or whatever to the next highest thing (2.66D?) and see what it gives you... Hopefully something at 1066 or lower, cus those sticks won't go any higher really










So I should lower my multiplier to get at 8.5 x 500 Mhz and use the same strap? So instead of having 950 Mhz I will have 1000 Mhz.

Because I tried up to 1135Mhz with my RAM and nothing seems to work over that!!!

The 200 Mhz strap has the 2.40 B multiplier, so I can get 1140 Mhz which is still too high for my Ram to be stable.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


So I should lower my multiplier to get at 8.5 x 500 Mhz and use the same strap? So instead of having 950 Mhz I will have 100 Mhz.

Because I tried up to 1135Mhz with my RAM and nothing seems to work over that!!!

The 200 Mhz strap has the 2.40 B multiplier, so I can get 1140 Mhz which is still too high for my Ram to be stable.


Ya if you can get that stable... I mean, I can't do it. Needs more vcore, but that's just me.

This RAM won't budge past 1066. It's hopeless really


----------



## hoss331

If your not wanting to take the cpu any higher definitely try for the 8.5x500.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


If your not wanting to take the cpu any higher definitely try for the 8.5x500.


Do you have your MIT settings please?


----------



## hoss331

For what speed?

Not sure if this will really help you much since I stay on the 9x multi for 500fsb and use different ram. Blend and Linx stable.

Code:


Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9        ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0    ]
CPU Frequency 4.5GHz............................[ 500 x 9.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500      ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 101      ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv   ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv   ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps    ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 266      ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.50A    ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1250     ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5       ]
tRCD............................................[ 5       ]
tRP.............................................[ 5       ]
tRAS............................................[ 15      ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[3].........................................[ 3       ]
tWTR[3].........................................[ 3       ]
tWR[6]..........................................[ 6       ]
tRFC[54]........................................[ 54      ]
tRTP[3].........................................[ 3       ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ 2T      ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 8 ] ................[ 8       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ 8       ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ 8       ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ 7       ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ 9       ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1200    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 8 ] ................[ 8       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ 8       ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ 8       ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ 7       ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ 9       ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1200    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore         [ 1.15 ]......................[ 1.38125 ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.340   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.500   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.888   ]

MCH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.400   ]
MCH Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.888   ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900   ]...................[ 0.950   ]
ICH I/O           [ 1.500   ]...................[ 1.500   ]
ICH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.100   ]

DRAM Voltage      [ 1.800   ]...................[ 1.900   ]
DRAM Termination  [ 0.900   ]...................[ 0.950   ]
Channel A Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ 0.950   ]
Channel B Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ 0.950   ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
MadMax, seen your profile on HWBot, and yoiu my friend are a king of hardware.

I to have been keeping an eye on MadMaxx. He's been pumping out some nice bot points lately. Doing some serious tuning.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


KOJI I cant recall but did you play with your clock skews and such. I know that my 9550 liked to have 1000,1000, 150, 150 on my board. Or it was 900,1000.


Hey Max, thx for your advise!

Well I have a stable profile now so that means I can start finetuning and tweaking my voltages down a bit, I'll try messing about with my advanced clock settings some more, try to get that Vcore down a bit, not too comfortable with pumping 1.424Vcore through it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Well I'm going to have to lap my cpu, my temps are much worst now even after 2 reseat of my True, I have 2 degrees cooler now standing @ 22C ambient and when running small FTT and Im reaching 79C. Before I was @ 24C ambient with 71C on my highest core. well thats going to happen when I come back from vacation


79Â°C @ 1.34Vcore GOTFrog? That just doesn't sound right, have you tried upping VTT a bit and/or some more CPU clock drive? Mine doesn't generate that much heat when I increase those. You're running VTT @ 1.30 right? Try 1.32 see if that makes a difference. Long shot but it has an effect here.

We got the same cooler (both Rev C as well), I'll run some small FFTs tonight and see what temps I'm getting, I'll let you know.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
MadMax, seen your profile on HWBot, and yoiu my friend are a king of hardware.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I to have been keeping an eye on MadMaxx. He's been pumping out some nice bot points lately. Doing some serious tuning.

Thanks for the vote of confidence guys. I was having a blast playing with stuff but unfortunately Im gonna have to take a break from it for a couple of months more then likely.

Working on getting a house right now so finances have to remain in check and its been alot of work and its taking alot of my free time.

However once I do get it Ill have a garage to play in which means a step up in the cooling and tweaking department









Would like to add I learned mostly all of it right here on OCN, asking questions and reading many many posts. Pizzaman you and uguru both have helped plenty along with many other tweakers (lol) on this site


----------



## Dilyn

Might be able to start pushing 4 ghz stable guys









Reason why.


----------



## TFB

Hey, I just installed my EP45-UD3P and I'm getting a weird issue. There is a slight buzzing sound sometimes.

I was just watching a video and everything was fine. Then 30 seconds later, there is this slight buzz.

Anyone ever deal with something like this?


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFB* 
Hey, I just installed my EP45-UD3P and I'm getting a weird issue. There is a slight buzzing sound sometimes.

I was just watching a video and everything was fine. Then 30 seconds later, there is this slight buzz.

Anyone ever deal with something like this?

If you're watching a video from your DVD drive, your disc is out of balance.

Otherwise try these:

Check for a loose screw (torque changes with temp)
Check for a wire/cable touching a fan blade
Check the heatsink mounts (if you're using those plastic poke through pins)


----------



## TFB

I'm sorry, I should have been clearer. The buzzing is in my headphones lol.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFB*


I'm sorry, I should have been clearer. The buzzing is in my headphones lol.


onboard sound? or card?


----------



## Dilyn

Reinstall those drivers








If it still persists, try different headphones.

If none of that fixes it, try a different output (IE if you're using stock try a sound card if possible (or USB headphones) and if on a sound card try stock).


----------



## TFB

onboard.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFB*


onboard.


hmm, i use onboard with a set of Gamecom 777's and it's flawless. 
try what Dilyn posted though, good start there.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


hmm, i use onboard with a set of Gamecom 777's and it's flawless. 
try what Dilyn posted though, good start there.


Ya I use onboard with a cheapo Creative Fatal1ty headset XD
Sound quality isn't the best but you get what you pay for


----------



## TFB

I think it's either a wire problem (interference) or a linux problem (if you tell anyone I said that, I'll destroy your face)


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFB*


a linux problem (if you tell anyone I said that, I'll destroy your face)


That's impossible.
Linux is perfect.


----------



## PizzaMan

Need some help here guys. This seem to be the highest I can get stable. I'm a little newb with Intel boards. I was able to get this chip stable on a 780i @ 3.6Ghz/ 500FSB with 1.36v vCore and 1.38v VTT. Did that in like 2 days on the 780i board, but I've been playing with this P45 for over a week now and I'm stumped. Looking for words of wisdom here.

Here's my highest stable M.I.T.

Quote:

CPU = e8400
Motherboard = EP45 UD3LR
BIOS Version = F7
Ram = OCZ Reaper 1066 2.2v 5-5-5-15

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.37Ghz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 375
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 750
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control auto'd
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A auto'd
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.39375v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.36v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.55v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.40v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.20v


----------



## NoGuru

Everything looks in order. Might want to try a different strap, or your cpu-MCH skews.
What test are you failing and how far into?


----------



## PizzaMan

I'm starting with 3 hours OCCT small data set. Failing ~20min into testing 385FSB.









Testing with MCH skew now...


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Well I'm going to have to lap my cpu, my temps are much worst now even after 2 reseat of my True, I have 2 degrees cooler now standing @ 22C ambient and when running small FTT and Im reaching 79C. Before I was @ 24C ambient with 71C on my highest core. well thats going to happen when I come back from vacation


k, Frog, I checked mine last night, keep in mind I'm running an unlapped TRUE black rev C with push/pull P12, unlapped CPU, 1.424Vcore, 1,40Vterm and in 2hours small FTTs (case closed) it didn't go above 71Â°C on my hottest core, something isn't right there mate...

How's your case airflow?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I'm starting with 3 hours OCCT small data set. Failing ~20min into testing 385FSB.









Testing with MCH skew now...


My guess it are the references, I'll use the cheat table and see what I'm using at that VTT.

FSB seems a bit low to allready need MCH skew imo.

Right for 1.36VTT, try using;

CPU ref: 0.901
MCH ref: 0.901

That's the ref ratio that works on my board. (for that VTT) taken from this cheatsheet.

What I also did is set your Dram voltage at default 1.80v, set MCH/DRAM ref at 0.900v, increase your MCH/DRAM ref to 1.010v and after that increase DRAM voltage to your desired voltage (2.20v in your case), that way the ref will scale up using previously set ratio.


----------



## hoss331

I figured id do some SPI benching tonight and see if I could sqeeze anymore out of my setup. Its only a little better than my previous best of 9.047 but Ill take what I can get.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


I figured id do some SPI benching tonight and see if I could sqeeze anymore out of my setup. Its only a little better than my previous best of 9.047 but Ill take what I can get.


LOL, I would take that too. Nice OC, nice timings, nice SuperPi. Ram is at 1112, and tRFC is at 38! Blowing my mind here.








What kind of cooling?


----------



## GOTFrog

Don't know whats wrong, case is open ambient is lower. reseated twice and rechecked flatness of my True with a razor blade my 2 panaflo 38mm are working and blowing in the right direction. damn this computer, I think ill sell it and by a dell.


----------



## marsey99

dam hoss thats a nice time.

you on hwbot? you should be


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
LOL, I would take that too. Nice OC, nice timings, nice SuperPi. Ram is at 1112, and tRFC is at 38! Blowing my mind here.








What kind of cooling?

It was done with the water setup listed under my system. Im using a set of D9 Cellshocks, if you were thinking that was with the Blades, no they wont run that. The CS will go a little tighter but it wouldnt have made much difference here so I didnt bother this go around.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
dam hoss thats a nice time.

you on hwbot? you should be









Thanks, yea im on the bot under XSs team.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


It was done with the water setup listed under my system. Im using a set of D9 Cellshocks, if you were thinking that was with the Blades, no they wont run that. The CS will go a little tighter but it wouldnt have made much difference here so I didnt bother this go around.










Thanks, yea im on the bot under XSs team.


Amazing run hoss


----------



## andressergio

This is my X3380 in W7x64 using 2x2GB Gskill PI, just having fun as i didnt have much time to test, so far very impressed by this baby boots easy at 4845+ on bios and cooler chip, my Q9650 was hell







of heat

will run a spi 1M but in XP32 to see what i get



Cheers








Sergio


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


will run a spi 1M but in XP32 to see what i get


I expect some 32M runs also when the DDR3 setup shows up.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


I expect some 32M runs also when the DDR3 setup shows up.










yeah just didnt want to pass it over that volts...still summer here and im not using anything than my water cooler single loop...but will do mate









cheers
Sergio


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Don't know whats wrong, case is open ambient is lower. reseated twice and rechecked flatness of my True with a razor blade my 2 panaflo 38mm are working and blowing in the right direction. damn this computer, I think ill sell it and by a dell.









If you're serious about that I've got a sound card here that is guaranteed to ONLY work on Dell systems that I'm stuck with...


----------



## GOTFrog

lol, no. I'm crazy but not that much


----------



## freakb18c1

for those who are still having trouble hitting 4.25 on the q9550

my exact mit with out any crazy dram clock skews and pll's
stable as can be. temps 71c max in 70f ambient. @ linx

CPU = Q9650 VID 1.2500 
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = F10 <=== not F10F
Ram = OCZ BLADE PC8500 2.2v

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25 (501X8.5)

CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive[900mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[900mV]
Cpu Clock Skew [0ps] <-- to 50 if you are running high ram freq 1130mhz +
MCH Clock Skew [50PS]

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance..................: Turbo <---- set to standard if you want to use less vcore
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00d 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1002

DRAM Timing Selectable

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:62
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.47500<-- if use enabled use about 1.38
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.38 
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 9.14

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38 <--- tuned on 8gb
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 9.14
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: AUTO
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2 <--- helps if you have lots of hd's

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1 <---- this is really up to your ram
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## KaRLiToS

Guys I wanna know what is the fastest settings with my Ram
is it better to have :

4.27 Ghz= (475*9) with 970 Mhz Ram

or

4.1 Ghz = (456 *9 ) with 1110 Mhz Ram but with the 2.4B multi (ram spd)

or

4.25 Ghz = (501 * 8.5) with 1000 Mhz Ram

And another thing, should I set my MCH/DRAM Ref to half of my DRAM voltage like this

Code:



Code:


MCH/ICH
MCH Core..............1.100V...........: 1.34 
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.916
MCH/DRAM Ref.......0.900V...........: 1.070
ICH I/O.................1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core...............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .......1.800V...........: 2.140
DRAM Termination ..0.900V...........: 1.070
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.......: 1.070
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.......: 1.070


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


My guess it are the references, I'll use the cheat table and see what I'm using at that VTT.

FSB seems a bit low to allready need MCH skew imo.

Right for 1.36VTT, try using;

CPU ref: 0.901
MCH ref: 0.901

That's the ref ratio that works on my board. (for that VTT) taken from this cheatsheet.

What I also did is set your Dram voltage at default 1.80v, set MCH/DRAM ref at 0.900v, increase your MCH/DRAM ref to 1.010v and after that increase DRAM voltage to your desired voltage (2.20v in your case), that way the ref will scale up using previously set ratio.


Bump'd MCP skew to 50ps and passed 385FSB. Testing 400 now.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Hey there! I'm hoping someone can help me out here.

Yesterday, I started hearing a strange clicking sound from my computer, when all of a sudden I smelled something burning (







). I immediately shut off my computer, and now it won't work anymore.

My UD3P goes into an endless restart loop now. It'd start up for two seconds, restart for four, then repeat. No video output and no POST screen.

Can someone help me? This is the second Gigabyte board I've had die on me.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Guys I wanna know what is the fastest settings with my Ram
is it better to have :

4.27 Ghz= (475*9) with 970 Mhz Ram

or

4.1 Ghz = (456 *9 ) with 1110 Mhz Ram but with the 2.4B multi (ram spd)

or

4.25 Ghz = (501 * 8.5) with 1000 Mhz Ram

And another thing, should I set my MCH/DRAM Ref to half of my DRAM voltage like this

Code:


Code:


MCH/ICH
MCH Core..............1.100V...........: 1.34 
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.916
MCH/DRAM Ref.......0.900V...........: 1.070
ICH I/O.................1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core...............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .......1.800V...........: 2.140
DRAM Termination ..0.900V...........: 1.070
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.......: 1.070
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.......: 1.070



From those choices definitely go for 501*8.5, better all around bandwidth and still have good cpu speed.


----------



## Lucas Lamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


for those who are still having trouble hitting 4.25 on the q9550

my exact mit with out any crazy dram clock skews and pll's
stable as can be. temps 71c max in 70f ambient. @ linx

CPU = Q9650 VID 1.2500 
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = F10 <=== not F10F
Ram = OCZ BLADE PC8500 2.2v

CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38 <--- tuned on 8gb


Do you have extra cooling on the NB? At 501 FSB and 1.38V your NB has got to be roasting hot under load. I'm only running 450 FSB and 1.26V and the heatsink got pretty warm while folding. I pried the blue covers off the stock cooler, replaced the crappy parafin TIM with Arctic Ceramique, and mounted a 60mm fan above the heatsink by the mosfets. That helped a lot.


----------



## dennyb

This may help someone with a 9650 if you are content with 4.2GHz and LLC enabled

CPU Frequency .......................: 4.20 (467X9)
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40----1121MHz

Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.34
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.30
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Normal
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.57
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2 <--- helps if you have lots of hd's

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1 <---- this is really up to your ram
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal


----------



## KaRLiToS

Have you guys put an aftermarket cooler for you Northbridge? or Mosfet or the stock Heatsinks are suppose to do their job.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Have you guys put an aftermarket cooler for you Northbridge? or Mosfet or the stock Heatsinks are suppose to do their job.


Yes, lol


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is it worth it? what are the best cooler for mosfet and NB if it fits beside my Big coolermaster V8


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Is it worth it? what are the best cooler for mosfet and NB if it fits beside my Big coolermaster V8


Honestly the stock ones are fine if you take off the blue plates on them.


----------



## Dilyn

I'm in a dilema here.









New case, UD3P and another 5770, powerline networking kit, new chip, new RAM, RAID/SSD, or water cooling fund.

Can't decide.

Now I'm thinking this:
Sell my board or trade for UD3P + cash
Sell RAM and buy new RAM
Purchase powerline networking kit
Buy second hard drive for RAID
New CPU
'Nother 5770

So I'll sell my board or trade for a UD3P and add cash, so I won't lose too much money there...
Then I'll sell or trade my RAM for some new RAM (not as satisfied with this stuff as I'd like to be). Still be around even...
Power line networking kit from NewEgg that I was eying was $50. Won't lose too much there.
Second hard drive is only $60... That'll be all my money pretty much.
New chip will wait
'Nother 5770 will wait

And I'll start off with $30 and my DK for some watercooling after I get a new case


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


My guess it are the references, I'll use the cheat table and see what I'm using at that VTT.

FSB seems a bit low to allready need MCH skew imo.

Right for 1.36VTT, try using;

CPU ref: 0.901
MCH ref: 0.901

That's the ref ratio that works on my board. (for that VTT) taken from this cheatsheet.

What I also did is set your Dram voltage at default 1.80v, set MCH/DRAM ref at 0.900v, increase your MCH/DRAM ref to 1.010v and after that increase DRAM voltage to your desired voltage (2.20v in your case), that way the ref will scale up using previously set ratio.


Having instabilty again at 400 FSB now. Going to try the .901 ref on CPU and MCH and test.

Don't have DRAM ref as a selection in BIOS. Using F7. The second BIOS is said to have F8, but I've yet to be able to get it to switch to it.









Bought the board from Voltage Drop and he had already mounted the NB cooler with bolts. I believe this is the mod you guys are refering to. What utility are you guys using to monitor MCH/ICH temps?

EDIT: Immediate BSoD with .901 ref's.


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I'm in a dilema here.









New case, UD3P and another 5770, powerline networking kit, new chip, new RAM, RAID/SSD, or water cooling fund.

Can't decide.

Now I'm thinking this:
Sell my board or trade for UD3P + cash
Sell RAM and buy new RAM
Purchase powerline networking kit
Buy second hard drive for RAID
New CPU
'Nother 5770

So I'll sell my board or trade for a UD3P and add cash, so I won't lose too much money there...
Then I'll sell or trade my RAM for some new RAM (not as satisfied with this stuff as I'd like to be). Still be around even...
Power line networking kit from NewEgg that I was eying was $50. Won't lose too much there. 
Second hard drive is only $60... That'll be all my money pretty much.
New chip will wait
'Nother 5770 will wait

And I'll start off with $30 and my DK for some watercooling after I get a new case










New CPU for now. Then next would be getting a full tower case. Then save up a ton of money, go i7 or i9.


----------



## computerfreak09

well this board is really nice! i just got it about a week ago and im already surprised how good it is,way better than my old 750i board,i plan to oc with this board soon,but,something i had in my mind....is it recommended to me to have LLC on? but i have a q9550 and which i heard it would be dangerous....should i leave it off or on?


----------



## radaja

heres another quick chart/guide/cheatsheet for cpu/mch reference voltages.










even though i dont own this board anymore,i cant stop thinking about it.
i had some free time today and decided to make this.








should be helpful for some of the new owners of this awesome board.

*EP45******************************RULES*****************************EP45*


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computerfreak09*


well this board is really nice! i just got it about a week ago and im already surprised how good it is,way better than my old 750i board,i plan to oc with this board soon,but,something i had in my mind....is it recommended to me to have LLC on? but i have a q9550 and which i heard it would be dangerous....should i leave it off or on?


LLC is is fine as long as your not pumping high volts, 1.55 through it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


heres another quick chart/guide/cheatsheet for cpu/mch reference voltages.

even though i dont own this board anymore,i cant stop thinking about it.
i had some free time today and decided to make this.








should be helpful for some of the new owners of this awesome board.

*EP45******************************RULES*****************************EP45*











Reps to you cause your the man!


----------



## NoGuru

Anybody set up a RAID with XP and no floppy drive? Need some help.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Anybody set up a RAID with XP and no floppy drive? Need some help.

Go into BIOS and enable RAID--When the rig boots hit Control I to enter the RAID setup --make the Stripe Raid choosing the drives--Then continue to install windows. When you are installing you should just see two drives.
Install to the raid array,

Edit--from a post today by ericeod

So just go into the bios and set the SATA to RAID. Then with the RAID HDDs connected (I recommend disconnecting the storage HDD while installing OS) boot, then hit [Ctrl + I] to enter the RAID utility when you see the RAID bios (white and green text showing the HDD details). From there, add the drives to the array, create a stripe array (RAID 0) and then select the file size (128k or 64k seems to be the best). Then you can save and reboot. With the Windows 7 disk in the drive, hit F8 to enter the boot menu, then boot off your DVD drive. Install the OS as you would any other normal install. After the install, power down and connect your storage HDD to any free SATA port. Then go into bios and go to HDD options (second to last menu before you save and exit bios) and make sure the RAID volume is set to the first HDD priority. Then go to boot order and make sure the Raid volume is the first boot drive.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Go into BIOS and enable RAID--When the rig boots hit Control I to enter the RAID setup --make the Stripe Raid choosing the drives--Then continue to install windows. When you are installing you should just see two drives.
Install to the raid array,

I've done that, but I think I need to make a sata/RAID drive disk, but I have no floppy drive.
Once I get past the Windows drivers, it says no hard disk detected.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I've done that, but I think I need to make a sata/RAID drive disk, but I have no floppy drive.
Once I get past the Windows drivers, it says no hard disk detected.

They need to be formatted first in disk management

edit -this may help
http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives...tallation.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## NoGuru

So basically with XP I have to have a floppy drive. Thanks guys.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
So basically with XP I have to have a floppy drive. Thanks guys.

Ya, according to one of the posts in the link above. I did not know it either


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Ya, according to one of the posts in the link above. I did not know it either









It kinda sucks, I have two new carver blacks dying to be used


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
So basically with XP I have to have a floppy drive. Thanks guys.

PE builder and the driver files will let you do the XP RAID install without a floppy


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Not true. See the following to integrate the text mode drivers into the XP install disk.

http://www.msfn.org/board/topic/1075...-raid-drivers/

I will look into that thanks!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
PE builder and the driver files will let you do the XP RAID install without a floppy

Can you elaborate? I have no idea what PE builder is.


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Can you elaborate? I have no idea what PE builder is.


It's not what you need, my error, sorry.

What you need is nLite. nLite let's you slipstream an install disk, i.e. you can
add a service pack to a setup disk that doesn't have it already. You can add drivers too. Google nLite and go from there. I'm here if you need more info.


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


It's not what you need, my error, sorry.

What you need is nLite. nLite let's you slipstream an install disk, i.e. you can
add a service pack to a setup disk that doesn't have it already. You can add drivers too. Google nLite and go from there. I'm here if you need more info.


I have downloaded nlite, but not sure how to use it. Do I need to install XP then make the nlite ISO?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You do realize that Caviar Blacks are not intended for use in a Raid Array don't you? They have timing issues that make them unsuitable for Raid use. It's the main reason that you see so many bad reviews on places like Newegg.


So it can't be done or just dose not work well?


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## ChesterMech

NoGuru said:


> I have downloaded nlite, but not sure how to use it. Do I need to install XP then make the nlite ISO?
> 
> No, you do not need to install XP. Install and fire up nLite, point it to the windows install cd, then to the driver you want to add. nLite will combine them and make an ISO for you.
> 
> Follow this link for some info. The nLite portion starts a little less that half way down the page.
> 
> http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...ight=alignment
> 
> I've used nLite once so I'm new to it. I just followed guide at the link above.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The instructions on using nLite are found in the link I posted previously for integrating the drivers. It tells you everything you need to know about doing it.

And no, it rarely works using consumer model WDC hard drives in Raid Arrays. Only the Enterprise drives work in raid. See the following information from WDC.

Frequently Asked Questions
Q: Regular 7200 RPM desktop drives run fine in RAID environments; why do I need these drives?
A: Unlike regular desktop drives, WD RE2 hard drives are engineered and manufactured to enterprise-class standards and include features such as time-limited error recovery, Active Power Save, and RAFF that make them an ideal solution for RAID.
Q: What is time-limited error recovery and why do I need it?
A: Desktop drives are designed to protect and recover data, at times pausing for as much as a few minutes to make sure that data is recovered. Inside a RAID system, where the RAID controller handles error recovery, the drive needn't pause for extended periods to recover data. In fact, heroic error recovery attempts can cause a RAID system to drop a drive out of the array. WD RE2 is engineered to prevent hard drive error recovery fallout by limiting the drive's error recovery time. With error recovery factory set to seven seconds, the drive has time to attempt a recovery, allow the RAID controller to log the error, and still stay online.
Q: Don't I need SCSI data integrity For RAID environments?
A: These drives include 32-bit CRC error checking for all bits transmitted: command, data, and status and error checking to compare the data read back from the hard drive to the data originally written to the hard drive.


Well I am old, and this is like reading spanish. I'll still give it a try, if it's a no go I'll just undo it. Thanks for the info though.



ChesterMech said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> 
> I have downloaded nlite, but not sure how to use it. Do I need to install XP then make the nlite ISO?
> 
> No, you do not need to install XP. Install and fire up nLite, point it to the windows install cd, then to the driver you want to add. nLite will combine them and make an ISO for you.
> 
> Follow this link for some info. The nLite portion starts a little less that half way down the page.
> 
> http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...ight=alignment
> 
> I've used nLite once so I'm new to it. I just followed guide at the link above.
> 
> 
> That's a lot of info, thanks I'll give it a try and let you guys know how it go's.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well I am old, and this is like reading spanish. I'll still give it a try, if it's a no go I'll just undo it. Thanks for the info though.


I do believe that what is basically being said is that most desktop hard dives nowadays pause during a read or write to make sure that the data is intact (like file checking). This would slow down your RAID array (I guess).
Server drives apparently do not do this.

I was unaware of this really. So a second Black is not what I want then, eh?


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Basically, but for the most part it applies to WDC drives more so than other brands. Not only do you not want the second drive to be a Cav Black, but you don't want ANY of the drives to be a WDC consumer drive.


So the difference that shows up is so noticeable in every day use that it's frowned upon, eh?

Guess I'll be getting some Spinpoint F3's then


----------



## dennyb

There have been several instances of those drives "falling out of RAID" on the hard drive forum here @ OCN


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## marsey99

NG nlite is what you want, its easier than it seems. you can even use it to remove stuff and build yourself a benching os, i used a guide so all it has is basic os and network abilities and it runs on 75mb









i really need to redo it tho as i took paint out and its handy if your benching, doh.

not sure about the drives but im a samsung guy, have been for years


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
heres another quick chart/guide/cheatsheet for cpu/mch reference voltages.










even though i dont own this board anymore,i cant stop thinking about it.
i had some free time today and decided to make this.








should be helpful for some of the new owners of this awesome board.

*EP45******************************RULES*****************************EP45*










I'm having a hard wraping my head around this.


----------



## marsey99

its what you set in bios and what you in windows get from the cpu ref voltage on x vtt (term) but its my understanding that as you go higher on the term you need to up the ref to combat some vdrop.


----------



## PizzaMan

played with the BIOS. loaded fail-safe to see what normal should be. I'm pretty much starting over again...I think I'm wraping my head around it now that I see the refs changing as I change VTT. didn't notice it before.


----------



## MADMAX22

If you set your term to 1.20 then set your references to whatever say .760v then go back and change your term to what you need. Say you change it to 1.35 because your running 1.40vcore. When you change it your bios keeps the same reference percentage so you end up with say .810 or whatever.

The biggest thing in my experience is getting the correct base level and it will hold as you adjust your voltages.

The big confusion is because of how ET6 reads the reference voltages. Its a pain because it and bios are totally different.


----------



## NoGuru

Got my RAID0 working


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


If you set your term to 1.20 then set your references to whatever say .760v then go back and change your term to what you need. Say you change it to 1.35 because your running 1.40vcore. When you change it your bios keeps the same reference percentage so you end up with say .810 or whatever.

The biggest thing in my experience is getting the correct base level and it will hold as you adjust your voltages.

The big confusion is because of how ET6 reads the reference voltages. Its a pain because it and bios are totally different.



I don't have those reading in ET6. I booted to default and set ref's from there. Doing so has killed any stablity I had just worked.







I was lazy and didn't write down my previous settings. At default with 1.2v VTT the boards want to give .805 ref. the max setting for 1.2v. But scaling like that is murder with Bsod.

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...untitled-3.jpg


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I don't have those reading in ET6. I booted to default and set ref's from there. Doing so has killed any stablity I had just worked.







I was lazy and didn't write down my previous settings. At default with 1.2v VTT the boards want to give .805 ref. the max setting for 1.2v. But scaling like that is murder with Bsod.

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...untitled-3.jpg



Yeah thats not a good setting. It should be like that at around 1.34 or so term.

At 1.2 vtt you should be setting around the .769 or something along those lines (forgot exactly).

Another thing you may think about is that lots of times the vtt will be something less then 1.2v when you load optimized defaults. Then when you raise vtt before setting reference voltages they will be way out of wack because the bios wont take into account that you started at something other then 1.2v vtt.

references imo are a pain to work with but they make or brake it I guess. I liked the old settings that I had on the 965 and p35 boards where you just set a percentage and forgot about it. It was alot easier then dealing with the actual voltages.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Yeah thats not a good setting. It should be like that at around 1.34 or so term.

At 1.2 vtt you should be setting around the .769 or something along those lines (forgot exactly).

Another thing you may think about is that lots of times the vtt will be something less then 1.2v when you load optimized defaults. Then when you raise vtt before setting reference voltages they will be way out of wack because the bios wont take into account that you started at something other then 1.2v vtt.

references imo are a pain to work with but they make or brake it I guess. I liked the old settings that I had on the 965 and p35 boards where you just set a percentage and forgot about it. It was alot easier then dealing with the actual voltages.

Yea, i'm not empressed with Gigabyte's approuch to the GTL option. It's just new, I've been use to nForce GTL and set %'s mostly. Think I'm getting the hang of it. I just lowered the ref's a notch and testing again.


----------



## Volcom13

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = A3 Revision v6.00
Ram = 4GB G.Skill PC8500 Pi Black

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.95GHz (465 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 465
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 950
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: On
CPU Vcore............................: 1.34375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.320
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.891

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.260
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.876
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.010
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500 (Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100 (Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)

I believe that is my current MIT settings.

I'm trying to get 4.25GHz. What should I do?


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Got my RAID0 working










Nice going. Saves me some work if I do the same with my new drives. Rep +

Good work on the scores too. Did you buy that E8700 recently? Be interesting to see how you'd go benching with one stick. Maybe break that 5GHz mark with the E8400 too??


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


I believe that is my current MIT settings.

I'm trying to get 4.25GHz. What should I do?



I'd say bump the cpu core and cpu term up a bit... either 1.38 - 1.36 or 1.40 - 1.38.....

The rest should hold up I would think...


----------



## NYM

Hi there, i've a Q9550 E0 stepping with only a VID of 1.1, I was wondering what is the lowest vcore i should be able to get *@3.82ghz?*

I'm running OCCT now with this settings. (too afraid to aim 4Ghz due to tropical climate over here and i'm running on air cooling too, thus trying to attain lowest vcore as possible.)

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P(v1)
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = 4GB(2x2GB) Corsair Dominators PC8500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.82GHz (450 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 900
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: On
CPU Vcore............................: 1.26xx
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.240
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.812

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.260
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.812
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.900 (Auto)
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500 (Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100 (Normal)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.080
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.900 (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.040
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.040

Suggestions?


----------



## dennyb

Turn that sucker loose!!! You have plenty of room voltage-wise and I'm sure Temp-wise as well. Don't even start getting concerned about voltage til you pass 1.375 V-core and 70 C temp when testing


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 
Hi there, i've a Q9550 E0 stepping with only a VID of 1.1, I was wondering what is the lowest vcore i should be able to get?

I'm running OCCT now with this settings. (too afraid to aim 4Ghz due to tropical climate over here and i'm running on air cooling too, thus trying to attain lowest vcore as possible.)

Suggestions?

Best way is to first get it 100% stable. 12+ hours of OCCT small data or Prime95 small fft's..

If it passes 12 hours without error, lower voltage 1-2 spots and test again...

It takes a little time, but its the best way to find lowest vcore for your current oc..

But with the Meg cooling it I think your safe unless your room temp is in the 80F range....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


Nice going. Saves me some work if I do the same with my new drives. Rep +

Good work on the scores too. Did you buy that E8700 recently? Be interesting to see how you'd go benching with one stick. Maybe break that 5GHz mark with the E8400 too??


Good to see you Freak. Just had to create a ISO of XP with the RAID drivers attached to the install disk. Took me a while but if you do it I will walk you through it.
Hit 5.06 A few days back. Plan on going higher, but dam I'm busy.


----------



## ben h

any 1 got some settings for a q8200?
i got it at 2.66 right now but if i move the fbs up any higher it wont work


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


any 1 got some settings for a q8200?
i got it at 2.66 right now but if i move the fbs up any higher it wont work


Search this thread and find something called an MIT Template. Fill it out and post it.

In the mean time, your sig says you have a 300 watt power supply....you'll likely need something bigger.

Does your power supply have a 4-pin or an 8-pin CPU connector?

Lastly, be more specific bout your ram...how fast is it rated, what voltage is it rated for etc...


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


Search this thread and find something called an MIT Template. Fill it out and post it.

In the mean time, your sig says you have a 300 watt power supply....you'll likely need something bigger.

Does your power supply have a 4-pin or an 8-pin CPU connector?

Lastly, be more specific bout your ram...how fast is it rated, what voltage is it rated for etc...


its a 4 pin :/

and i dont even remember wat my ram speed is rated 2 :/
how would i find out?


----------



## freakb18c1

@volcom13

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25 (501X8.5)

CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive[900mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[900mV]
Cpu Clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [50PS]

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00d
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1002

DRAM Timing Selectable

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:62
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.47500<-- if u enable lcc use 1.4v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 8.76

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 8.76
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: AUTO
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

that should do it


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Best way is to first get it 100% stable. 12+ hours of OCCT small data or Prime95 small fft's..

If it passes 12 hours without error, lower voltage 1-2 spots and test again...

It takes a little time, but its the best way to find lowest vcore for your current oc..

But with the Meg cooling it I think your safe unless your room temp is in the 80F range....


ohh ok







thanks for the advice


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


its a 4 pin :/

and i dont even remember wat my ram speed is rated 2 :/
how would i find out?


With a 4-pin connector you're very likely to run into a lack of sufficient voltage to the CPU. Consider a different power supply.

Most ram sticks have a sticker on them which indicates voltage and timing settings. It should also have a model number. If not, maybe you have the receipt kicking around. You'll have to find out.

The posting just above shows the MIT info you'll have to post. Copy it, paste it, fill in YOUR info.


----------



## koji

What is this talk about WD drives falling out of raids etc? Me and my mates have been using WD drives in raids for years without any issues, heck I used to be running a raptor raid next to a regular WD drive raid, both striped.

Now I`m kicking two caviar blacks without any issues...

edit: Aight just did some reading up and seems like it`s true indeed, hmm, might have to stop using my blacks striped. Shame cause raw read times etc are pretty good...


----------



## KaRLiToS

hey Koji, while you are here, if its possible for you , can you please post your MIT settings, Im trying to get a good 500x8.5 overclock.

Thanks in advance buddy.

*Second question, how much temperature drop will I get from lapping my CPU and my CoolerMaster V8 CPU Cooler. At 4.25 Ghz , I get 68'C full load with Prime95(not linx, I get 78'C).*


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
hey Koji, while you are here, if its possible for you , can you please post your MIT settings, Im trying to get a good 500x8.5 overclock.

Thanks in advance buddy.

Here you go.

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P v1.6
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = Corsair Dominator PC8500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

CPU Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:900mV
PCI Express Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:900mV
CPU Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:0ps
MCH Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1002
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: (4) auto
tWTR.................................: (4) auto
tWR..................................: (8) auto
tRFC.................................: (68) auto
tRTP.................................: (4) auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: (2T) auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.40 -> 1.424 in windows/load
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.40
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.61
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.926

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.40
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.926
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.160
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.050
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.050
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.050

Limit CPUID: disabled
No-Execute: disabled
C1E: disabled
C2/C2E: disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor: disabled
CPU EIST: disabled
Virtualization: disabled

I tried tuning it all down a bit but it seems like I`m stuck with those settings, managed to squeez in 8gb of ram though (@ 1002mhz / 5-5-5-15) without touching my voltages.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
With a 4-pin connector you're very likely to run into a lack of sufficient voltage to the CPU. Consider a different power supply.

Most ram sticks have a sticker on them which indicates voltage and timing settings. It should also have a model number. If not, maybe you have the receipt kicking around. You'll have to find out.

The posting just above shows the MIT info you'll have to post. Copy it, paste it, fill in YOUR info.

ight
and ill look on my ram


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks Koji
I also wanna thank Freakb18c1 for his MIT settings

Guys, How come you know which Chipst to delay, I mean why you know you have to add 50 ps of MCH Clock Skew but no CPU, cause the CPU is slower??


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Best way is to first get it 100% stable. 12+ hours of OCCT small data or Prime95 small fft's..

If it passes 12 hours without error, lower voltage 1-2 spots and test again...

It takes a little time, but its the best way to find lowest vcore for your current oc..

But with the Meg cooling it I think your safe unless your room temp is in the 80F range....



Its in the 89F range. omg >.<


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


Its in the 89F range. omg >.<


Well as long as your cpu core temps stay below 72c full load (occt small data or prime95 small fft) your fine...

But 89F room temp??

Wow, and I thought I had it bad here in South Florida...

Although this weekend was in the 50's outside, had the windows open and room temp was around 70F...


----------



## ben h

ok here is this
CPU =q8200
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = 
Ram = Kingston 4GB

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 7X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
CPU Frequency ..............................:2.66 ghz (380X7)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:380
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:333MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 912
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:5 auto
tRCD .............................................:5 auto
tRP............................................... ..:5 auto
tRAS.............................................. :18 auto

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:3 auto
tWTR..........................................:3 auto
tWR............................................:6 auto
tRFC...........................................:52 auto
tRTP...........................................:3 auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:0 auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:8 auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:8 auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ :1.23750V auto
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............:auto
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......:auto
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.760V*...........:auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........:auto
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V............:auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............:auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............:auto
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........:auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............:auto
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............:auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:auto
idk wat bios i have


----------



## PizzaMan

Starting to really not like this board. Ever since I took the ref's off auto the OC I had worked is not stable. I was testing stable at 414FSB, now I can't get 400 stable again. Other boards I wouldn't even need to look at ref's until like 470FSB. Shouldn't be this hard to get 1600QDR stable with a e8400 and a P45. Figured 1600 would be cake and 1800 would be easy.







that's what I get for thinking.


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I'm having a hard wraping my head around this.


*PizzaMan*,you shouldnt need to change the references for such a low fsb.
i never needed to change them until i hit fsb of 500 and above.just set them to auto
or normal in bios.and dont set references with ET6.both my E8400's like the cpu ref set 
to normal and the important one was always the mch ref at 0.750v in bios with vtt at 1.28v
which shows as 0.700v in ET6.the nice thing i found with this board was once you found your
mch and cpu ref setting,you never need to change it.i could do up to 580fsb with 0.750v mch
and normal for cpu.









*updated to explain it better*


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


i updated it.










First off ET6 doesn't report any ref values at all for me. http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...untitled-3.jpg

Second, I've done exactly as you posted. Set VTT to 1.2v and CPU ref to .76 and then let ref scale from there. No good unstable. NOTE: When I set VTT to 1.2v and set Ref to normal, reboot, CPU ref normal is .805 @ 1.2v VTT. BIOS will not let me select one notch higher, it's already selecting the highest value to scale with.


----------



## radaja

click the tuner tab in ET6 and then advance it will be there.
the cpu ref and mch ref normal at 1.20v is 0.760 in the bios. 
if its at 0.805v then its set 3 above normal and thats why its 
crashing i would presume.

heres another chart so you can see.

ref -ET6 0.730 / 0.745 / 0.760 \\ 0.785 \\ 0.800 this is what you see in ET6

vtt 1.20 0.730 / 0.745 / 0.760 \\ 0.785 \\ 0.800
vtt 1.22 0.742 / 0.757 / 0.772 \\ 0.797 \\ 0.812
vtt 1.24 0.755 / 0.770 / 0.785 \\ 0.810 \\ 0.825 CPU reference value in bios 
vtt 1.26 0.768 / 0.783 / 0.798 \\ 0.823 \\ 0.838
vtt 1.28 0.780 / 0.795 / 0.810 \\ 0.838 \\ 0.850
vtt 1.30 0.793 / 0.808 / 0.823 \\ 0.848 \\ 0.863
vtt 1.32 0.806 / 0.821 / 0.836 \\ 0.861 \\ 0.876
vtt 1.34 0.818 / 0.833 / 0.848 \\ 0.873 \\ 0.888
vtt 1.36 0.831 / 0.846 / 0.861 \\ 0.886 \\ 0.901
vtt 1.38 0.844 / 0.859 / 0.874 \\ 0.899 \\ 0.914
vtt 1.40 0.856 / 0.871 / 0.886 \\ 0.911 \\ 0.926
vtt 1.42 0.869 / 0.884 / 0.899 \\ 0.924 \\ 0.939
vtt 1.44 0.882 / 0.897 / 0.912 \\ 0.937 \\ 0.952

vtt 1.20 0.720 / 0.740 / 0.760 \\ 0.800 \\ 0.840
vtt 1.22 0.732 / 0.752 / 0.772 \\ 0.812 \\ 0.852
vtt 1.24 0.745 / 0.765 / 0.785 \\ 0.825 \\ 0.865 MCH reference value in bios
vtt 1.26 0.758 / 0.778 / 0.798 \\ 0.838 \\ 0.878
vtt 1.28 0.770 / 0.790 / 0.810 \\ 0.850 \\ 0.890
vtt 1.30 0.783 / 0.803 / 0.823 \\ 0.863 \\ 0.903
vtt 1.32 0.796 / 0.816 / 0.836 \\ 0.876 \\ 0.916
vtt 1.34 0.808 / 0.828 / 0.848 \\ 0.888 \\ 0.928
vtt 1.36 0.821 / 0.841 / 0.861 \\ 0.901 \\ 0.941
vtt 1.38 0.834 / 0.854 / 0.874 \\ 0.914 \\ 0.954
vtt 1.40 0.846 / 0.866 / 0.886 \\ 0.926 \\ 0.966
vtt 1.42 0.859 / 0.879 / 0.899 \\ 0.939 \\ 0.979
vtt 1.44 0.872 / 0.892 / 0.912 \\ 0.952 \\ 0.992

hope this helps,the middle column will be the default ref (0.760v in ET6)for an

what are your bios settings for your OC?if you post them for me maybe i can help.

***************************************


----------



## dennyb

I agree with radaja-no need to mess with the refs below 500FSB I just use "normal" on them with no trouble.


----------



## radaja

PizzaMan you can try this and see if it works.if it does then we can start
bringing down voltages and fine tuning.

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .................: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .........................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................:4005
Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ................:445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .............:100 
C.I.A. 2.................................: Disabled

Advanced Clock Control:
CPU Clock Drive..........................:800mv 
PCI Express Clock Drive..................:900mv 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance......................:turbo 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)..........: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...................:333 
System Memory Multiplier ................: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..................:1068

DRAM Timing Selectable ..................: [Manual]
Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.........................: 5
tRCD ....................................: 5
tRP'.....................................: 5
tRAS.....................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control:
tRRD.....................................: Auto
tWTR.....................................: Auto
tWR......................................: Auto
tRFC.....................................: 30
tRTP.....................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ......................: Auto

Channel A Timings Settings:
Static tRead Value.......................: 9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment....................: Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment....................: Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ...................: Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment....................: Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)...................: Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)...................: Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control.................: Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control.................: Auto
DDR2 Write Training......................: Auto

Channel A Driving Settings:
Driving Strength Profile.................: Auto
Data Driving Pull-Up Level...............: Auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Up Level................: Auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level...............: Auto
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level................: Auto

Data Driving Pull-Down Level.............: Auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Down Level..............: Auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level.............: Auto
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level..............: Auto

Channel B Timings Settings:
Static tRead Value.......................: 9
tRD Phase0 Adjustmen.....................: Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment....................: Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ...................: Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment....................: Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)...................: Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)...................: Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)...................: Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control.................: Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control.................: Auto
DDR2 Write Training......................: Auto

Channel B Driving Settings:
Driving Strength Profile.................: Auto
Data Driving Pull-Up Level...............: Auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Up Level................: Auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level...............: Auto
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level................: Auto

Data Driving Pull-Down Level.............: Auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Down Level..............: Auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level.............: Auto
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level..............: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
Loadline Calibration.....................: enabled
CPU Vcore................1.250V*.........:1.35v you might need more or less
CPU Termination......... 1.200V*.........:1.20v 
CPU PLL..................1.500V*.........:1.57v 
CPU Referen..............0.760V*.........:0.760v
MCH/ICH
MCH Core.................1.100V..........:1.30v 
MCH Reference............0.760V..........:0.760v
MCH/DRAM Ref.............0.900V..........:normal -set these to NORMAL
ICH I/O..................1.500V..........:normal -set these to NORMAL
ICH Core.................1.100V..........:normal -set these to NORMAL
DRAM
DRAM Voltage.............1.800V..........:2.10v or -whatever your ram needs
DRAM Termination.........0.900V..........:normal -set these to NORMAL
Channel A Reference......0.900V..........:normal -set these to NORMAL
Channel B Reference......0.900V..........:normal -set these to NORMAL

******Advanced BIOS Features******

CPU Multithreading..............................[ Enabled ] 
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ] 
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]  
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]  
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]  
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ] 
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


ok here is this
CPU =q8200
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = 
Ram = Kingston 4GB

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 7X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
CPU Frequency ..............................:2.66 ghz (380X7)
380x7 is already the start of an overclock as your base FSB is 333Mhz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:380
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:auto
Change PCI Express Frequency to 100Mhz or you WILL FRY your vid card

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:turbo Change, temporarily from turbo to standard....I think it's standard....either way, you want to tone down this setting, for now.
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:333MHz Change this to auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: auto Change this to 2.0D cause right now your ram is running a multiplier that exceeds what you want at this stage of the game
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 912
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:5 auto
tRCD .............................................:5 auto
tRP............................................... ..:5 auto
tRAS.............................................. :18 auto

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:3 auto
tWTR..........................................:3 auto
tWR............................................:6 auto
tRFC...........................................:52 auto
tRTP...........................................:3 auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:0 auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:8 auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:8 auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................:1.23750 V auto Change this from auto to either normal or better yet set it to 1.23750
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............:auto Set this to 1.2
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......:auto Set to normal
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.760V*...........:auto Set to normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........:auto I suspect this is where your biggest problem lies. Set this to 1.30 for now
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V............:auto Set this to normal
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............:auto Set this to normal
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............:auto Set this to normal
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........:auto Set this to normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............:auto You need to know what your ram requires as this setting is critical to good ram function....even if your weren't overclocking, you'd still want this set to manufac specs
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............:auto This should be half of DRAM voltage
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:auto Set to normal
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:auto Set to normal
idk wat bios i have


Sorry to have taken so long to get back to you....I buried myself in a game and lost all track of time.
Here's what I'll do...I will edit your MIT template, adding notes and comments.

It's cover my butt time....ALWAYS watch your temps....use anything I offer at your own risk...if in doubt...come back and ask before you do something you question.

I'm still fairly new here myself, but the people here are very helpful....so use their knowledge

Move up your FSB 10Mhz at a time, then Prime95 for stability.
Small FFT's first to test the CPU
Blend next to finalize


----------



## dennyb

@ ben h---Chester mech gave you good guidance,but I do disagree on one point. For only 380FSB ,I would suggest 1.24/1.26 MCH. As to your V-core and term --set them to whatever you need keeping term about .02/.03 v lower than V-core for less than 400 FSB clocks. As you go higher you can widen the gap to .03/.04 less than V-core for Term. Not trying to be rude Chester mech









edit--I run LLC enabled---you may not be inclined to do so


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ ben h---Chester mech gave you good guidance,but I do disagree on one point. For only 380FSB ,I would suggest 1.24/1.26 MCH. As to your V-core and term --set them to whatever you need keeping term about .02/.03 v lower than V-core for less than 400 FSB clocks. As you go higher you can widen the gap to .03/.04 less than V-core for Term. Not trying to be rude Chester mech









edit--I run LLC enabled---you may not be inclined to do so


THANK YOU DennyB

I was hoping that you or one of the "Others" (NoGuru, Marsey, MadMaxx etc...) would jump in and help this person. I've been overclocking just since Nov 09 and only with the E8200. I was afraid I would miss something. Thanks again.


----------



## Volcom13

I was able to drop vCore a bit and still go up in FSB.

471x8.5 = 4.00GHz
vCore = 1.33750
Term =1.320
PLL =1.590 (Trying not to go higher)
Ref = .876


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
Sorry to have taken so long to get back to you....I buried myself in a game and lost all track of time.
Here's what I'll do...I will edit your MIT template, adding notes and comments.

It's cover my butt time....ALWAYS watch your temps....use anything I offer at your own risk...if in doubt...come back and ask before you do something you question.

I'm still fairly new here myself, but the people here are very helpful....so use their knowledge

Move up your FSB 10Mhz at a time, then Prime95 for stability.
Small FFT's first to test the CPU
Blend next to finalize


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@ ben h---Chester mech gave you good guidance,but I do disagree on one point. For only 380FSB ,I would suggest 1.24/1.26 MCH. As to your V-core and term --set them to whatever you need keeping term about .02/.03 v lower than V-core for less than 400 FSB clocks. As you go higher you can widen the gap to .03/.04 less than V-core for Term. Not trying to be rude Chester mech









edit--I run LLC enabled---you may not be inclined to do so

ight thx ill try that and change wat i need 2









and this is the ram i have
says 1.8V
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820134582


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
PizzaMan you can try this and see if it works.if it does then we can start
bringing down voltages and fine tuning.

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .................: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .........................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................:4005
Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ................:445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .............:100 
C.I.A. 2.................................: Disabled

Advanced Clock Control:
CPU Clock Drive..........................:800mv 
PCI Express Clock Drive..................:900mv 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance......................:turbo 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)..........: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...................:333 
System Memory Multiplier ................: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..................:1068

DRAM Timing Selectable ..................: [Manual]
Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.........................: 5
tRCD ....................................: 5
tRP'.....................................: 5
tRAS.....................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control:
tRRD.....................................: Auto
tWTR.....................................: Auto
tWR......................................: Auto
tRFC.....................................: 30
tRTP.....................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ......................: Auto

Channel A Timings Settings:
Static tRead Value.......................: 9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment....................: Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment....................: Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ...................: Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment....................: Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)...................: Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)...................: Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control.................: Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control.................: Auto
DDR2 Write Training......................: Auto

Channel A Driving Settings:
Driving Strength Profile.................: Auto
Data Driving Pull-Up Level...............: Auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Up Level................: Auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level...............: Auto
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level................: Auto

Data Driving Pull-Down Level.............: Auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Down Level..............: Auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level.............: Auto
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level..............: Auto

Channel B Timings Settings:
Static tRead Value.......................: 9
tRD Phase0 Adjustmen.....................: Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment....................: Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ...................: Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment....................: Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)...................: Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)...................: Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)...................: Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control.................: Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control.................: Auto
DDR2 Write Training......................: Auto

Channel B Driving Settings:
Driving Strength Profile.................: Auto
Data Driving Pull-Up Level...............: Auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Up Level................: Auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level...............: Auto
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level................: Auto

Data Driving Pull-Down Level.............: Auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Down Level..............: Auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level.............: Auto
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level..............: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
Loadline Calibration.....................: enabled
CPU Vcore................1.250V*.........:1.35v you might need more or less
CPU Termination......... 1.200V*.........:1.20v 
CPU PLL..................1.500V*.........:1.57v 
CPU Referen..............0.760V*.........:0.760v
MCH/ICH
MCH Core.................1.100V..........:1.30v 
MCH Reference............0.760V..........:0.760v
MCH/DRAM Ref.............0.900V..........:normal -set these to NORMAL
ICH I/O..................1.500V..........:normal -set these to NORMAL
ICH Core.................1.100V..........:normal -set these to NORMAL
DRAM
DRAM Voltage.............1.800V..........:2.10v or -whatever your ram needs
DRAM Termination.........0.900V..........:normal -set these to NORMAL
Channel A Reference......0.900V..........:normal -set these to NORMAL
Channel B Reference......0.900V..........:normal -set these to NORMAL

******Advanced BIOS Features******

CPU Multithreading..............................[ Enabled ] 
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ] 
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]  
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]  
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]  
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ] 
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


Testing using 'normal' ref's. I'll give the above a try if things go sour again.


----------



## NoGuru

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128433


----------



## Dilyn

Screw EP45-UD3R!!!
I'm gettin' THAT bad boy!!!!


----------



## SgtHop

Ooh. Do want kinda.

It would be hard to justify going backwards, lol.

But that looks awesome.


----------



## Dilyn

1/4 of the way there!!!


----------



## SgtHop

Why do you have a triple channel kit? It only has two memory channels.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Why do you have a triple channel kit? It only has two memory channels.


Number of Memory Slots 4Ã-240pin
Memory Standard DDR3 2200 (OC)/1333/1066/800
Maximum Memory Supported 16GB
Channel Supported Dual Channel

yup, right there !!


----------



## SgtHop

You can run it in dual channel, it's just one channel would have 4GB and the other 2, and I don't know if that board would support asymmetrical RAM configurations.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Why do you have a triple channel kit? It only has two memory channels.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Number of Memory Slots 4Ã-240pin
Memory Standard DDR3 2200 (OC)/1333/1066/800
Maximum Memory Supported 16GB
Channel Supported Dual Channel

yup, right there !!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
You can run it in dual channel, it's just one channel would have 4GB and the other 2, and I don't know if that board would support asymmetrical RAM configurations.


FUUUU clicked the wrong one!!!


----------



## SgtHop

Lol, it happens. It would only be a big deal if you had ordered it wrong.


----------



## ben h

? about voltage
how do i kno wat to turn it to?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Lol, it happens. It would only be a big deal if you had ordered it wrong.

That's what you guys are for








Always double check your double check!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
? about voltage
how do i kno wat to turn it to?

What for.
Depends on what voltage option you're talking about.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
What for.
Depends on what voltage option you're talking about.

v core
opps forgot to put it the 1st time


----------



## SgtHop

What frequency are you trying to hit?


----------



## ben h

i waz gunna go for 3 ghz
im at 2.8 right now


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


i waz gunna go for 3 ghz
im at 2.8 right now


Hey Ben,

Please re-post your MIT for me, with any changes since you last posted it.


----------



## PizzaMan

Just flashed to F10 BIOS. *crossing fingers*


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


Hey Ben,

Please re-post your MIT for me, with any changes since you last posted it.


CPU =q8200
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version =
Ram = Kingston 4GB

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 7X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
CPU Frequency ..............................:2.99 ghz (428X7)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:380
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100mhz

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:standard

(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.0D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 912
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:5 auto
tRCD .............................................:5 auto
tRP............................................... ..:5 auto
tRAS.............................................. :18 auto

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:3 auto
tWTR..........................................:3 auto
tWR............................................:6 auto
tRFC...........................................:52 auto
tRTP...........................................:3 auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:0 auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:8 auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:8 auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ :1.23750 V 
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............:1.2
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......:normal
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.760V*...........: normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........:1.30 for now
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V............:normal
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............:normal
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............:normal
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........:normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............:1.8V
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............:.9V
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: normal
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: normal

i think thats it


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


CPU =q8200
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version =
Ram = Kingston 4GB

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 7X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
CPU Frequency ..............................:2.99 ghz (428X7)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:380
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100mhz

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:standard

(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.0D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 912
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:5 auto
tRCD .............................................:5 auto
tRP............................................... ..:5 auto
tRAS.............................................. :18 auto

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:3 auto
tWTR..........................................:3 auto
tWR............................................:6 auto
tRFC...........................................:52 auto
tRTP...........................................:3 auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:0 auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:8 auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:8 auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................:1.23750 V 
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............:1.2
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......:normal
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.760V*...........: normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........:1.30 for now
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V............:normal
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............:normal
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............:normal
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........:normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............:1.8V
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............:.9V
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: normal
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: normal

i think thats it


Your CPU Freq and you CPU host freq don't make sense. 2.99 = (428x7) but does not equal 380....

I think you're ready to add another 10Mhz to the FSB and then Prime95 it.

Edit - Also, what bios version are you running? It will display the bios version when the system boots


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
Your CPU Freq and you CPU host freq don't make sense. 2.99 = (428x7) but does not equal 380....

I think you're ready to add another 10Mhz to the FSB and then Prime95 it.

lol forgot to change that
i waznt looking at my bios when i re did that :/
must of been the 1 thing i didnt change

also i dlded prime95 but it wont let me run
so i used pc wiz stability test
but idk wat prime95 does
cpu-z says bios ver FD


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
lol forgot to change that
i waznt looking at my bios when i re did that :/
must of been the 1 thing i didnt change

also i dlded prime95 but it wont let me run
so i used pc wiz stability test
but idk wat prime95 does
cpu-z says bios ver FD

Prime95 won't run? Tell me about it...I mean tell me if it will load, or won't load etc...

As long as you're passing a stress test, just keep adding FSB, then stress test, if it fails a stress test, follow this...

If it crashed on blend after a while like an hour or two (or longer) then it needs more MCH and CPU termination volts.

If it crashed on blend after like 30 minutes, you need more volts on the MCH, CPU termination volts, and CPU core volts.

If it crashed on small FFT (or whatever it is called) at any time, it needs more CPU volts.

Always make small changes, and watch your temps...stay away from Linx and/or Intel Burn Test as these types of programs make 20-30 degress more heat than Prime95.

Also, go back and review what DennyB said about termination voltages and the ratios he suggested...and save all of this info to a file, print it off to have it ready for reference when you're in the bios.

Keep us posted on how it's going.

Good luck, but you don't need it, you're doing very well.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
Prime95 won't run? Tell me about it...I mean tell me if it will load, or won't load etc...

As long as you're passing a stress test, just keep adding FSB, then stress test, if it fails a stress test, follow this...

If it crashed on blend after a while like an hour or two (or longer) then it needs more MCH and CPU termination volts.

If it crashed on blend after like 30 minutes, you need more volts on the MCH, CPU termination volts, and CPU core volts.

If it crashed on small FFT (or whatever it is called) at any time, it needs more CPU volts.

Always make small changes, and watch your temps...stay away from Linx and/or Intel Burn Test as these types of programs make 20-30 degress more heat than Prime95.

Also, go back and review what DennyB said about termination voltages and the ratios he suggested...and save all of this info to a file, print it off to have it ready for reference when you're in the bios.

Keep us posted on how it's going.

Good luck, but you don't need it, you're doing very well.

after i dl it and extract it and click run it says failed or somthin like that
but when i run the stress test it goes up 10C usualy my temps havnt changed from 2.66 ghz - 2.99 ghz

and thx for info on wat to do lol i didnt kno wat to change the voltage to or how to tell wat to change but i think i do now
this waz temps after 13 min of runnin stress test idk how long 2 let it run for


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
after i dl it and extract it and click run it says failed or somthin like that
but when i run the stress test it goes up 10C usualy my temps havnt changed from 2.66 ghz - 2.99 ghz

and thx for info on wat to do lol i didnt kno wat to change the voltage to or how to tell wat to change but i think i do now
this waz temps after 13 min of runnin stress test idk how long 2 let it run for










Sounds like the Prime95 file is corrupt...

The max temp for your CPU is 70 degrees C...watch out that you don't get to close to it...
I feel that your temps are a bit high for such little CPU volts...please consider reseating your CPU cooler with a quality thermal paste...or read below. Also, case airflow is very important. For monitoring temps, I personally like RealTemp...but it is your choice what you use.

I hate to sound like a broken record, and I don't like to point out the weakness's of your setup, however, your power supply is still questionable, and I had the same CPU cooler on my tiny little core2duo and it wasn't enough...again, watch your temps
Edit - Stress testing is a 24 hour thing...I have found a quicker way though...my system, if it fails, ALWAYS fails small FFT's at the 10k size and large/blend at the 896k size regardless of how long I run it. So what I do is run small and large/blends at 5 minute intervals, then if it passes, I run a 24 hour set for both...make sense?

Edit - You're very welcome


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Well as long as your cpu core temps stay below 72c full load (occt small data or prime95 small fft) your fine...

But 89F room temp??

Wow, and I thought I had it bad here in South Florida...

Although this weekend was in the 50's outside, had the windows open and room temp was around 70F...


Welcome to Singapore!


----------



## MADMAX22

Actually its 73c I think, doesnt matter anyways. As long as you dont hit the tjmax your ok.

Never killed a chip because of temperature and Ive had more then a few that lost cooling and had themselves shutdown due to reaching the cores shutdown limit.


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
for those who are still having trouble hitting 4.25 on the q9550

my exact mit with out any crazy dram clock skews and pll's
stable as can be. temps 71c max in 70f ambient. @ linx

Hey freak, thx mate for linking your MIT, I tried some of your settings this weekend and I get 13hours small FFT stable with them without breaking a sweat, lower vcore voltages and all that shizzle but when I try to get blend stable with them they'll just crash and burn. (and fast, around one hour or less)

Fooled around with my MCH voltage - MCH/DRAM voltages, RAM timings, checked if my RAM wasn't overheating but I just can't get blend stable with them.

Seems for blend stability I'm really stuck with 1.424vcore, 1.40Vterm, 1.61PLL, 1.40MCH core. Anyways that really is stable though, even with the 8gb I squeezed in this weekend.

Just wanted to let you know that I tried!







It's crazy though I always thought Small FFT stable meant no need fooling around with the CPU portion of your OC and if blend wasn't stable it had to be something MCH/RAM whatever, guess it's not, or I'm missing something.

13hours small FFT stable with "your settings" 1.38Vcore (1.408load), 1.38Vterm, 1.50PLL, 1.38MCHcore










but when I try to get blends stable with the same amount of ram and timings whatever, I need 1.40Vcore (1.424load), 1.40Vterm, 1.61PLL, 1.40MCHcore










Any ideas here folks what the reason could be? It's not like my ram is overheating or the timings aren't right, otherwise I wouldn't be able to hit 12hours blend stable with the same settings.

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P v1.6
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = 8gb Corsair XMS2 PC8500C5C

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

CPU Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:900mV
PCI Express Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:900mV
CPU Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:0ps
MCH Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1002
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.40 -> 1.424 in windows/load - 1.38375 -> 1.408 load in windows
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.40 - 1.38
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.61 - 1.50
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.926

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.40 1.38
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.926
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.150 AUTO
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.080
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.040 AUTO
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.040 AUTO
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.040 AUTO

Limit CPUID: disabled
No-Execute: disabled
C1E: disabled
C2/C2E: disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor: disabled
CPU EIST: disabled
Virtualization: disabled

The regular text are the 12hour blend stable settings, the text in red are the 13hour small FFT stable settings (from the screenshots above), now I have tried just about everything RAM/MCH wise to get the red settings stable for blend, I didn't touch PLL/Vterm/Vcore (boosting Vterm to 1.40 means bumping vcore to 1.424 load so I'm trying to avoid that). Maybe it's the PLL causing the blend instability or Vterm? (I'm using the same CPU ref and MCH ref ratio so I didn't bother adding those in red for the 13hour small FFT setting)

Ah well, guess I'll just carry on with what I'm doing, change a setting, wait, see it crash and try again


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


Sounds like the Prime95 file is corrupt...

The max temp for your CPU is 70 degrees C...watch out that you don't get to close to it...
I feel that your temps are a bit high for such little CPU volts...please consider reseating your CPU cooler with a quality thermal paste...or read below. Also, case airflow is very important. For monitoring temps, I personally like RealTemp...but it is your choice what you use.

I hate to sound like a broken record, and I don't like to point out the weakness's of your setup, however, your power supply is still questionable, and I had the same CPU cooler on my tiny little core2duo and it wasn't enough...again, watch your temps
Edit - Stress testing is a 24 hour thing...I have found a quicker way though...my system, if it fails, ALWAYS fails small FFT's at the 10k size and large/blend at the 896k size regardless of how long I run it. So what I do is run small and large/blends at 5 minute intervals, then if it passes, I run a 24 hour set for both...make sense?

Edit - You're very welcome


ya thats wat it said lol
and im hoping 2 get a better cpu cooler for my b day like the CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50
and ya i kno my psu is weak :/

and i didnt kno stress testing waz a 24 hr thing


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
ya thats wat it said lol
and im hoping 2 get a better cpu cooler for my b day like the CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50
and ya i kno my psu is weak :/

and i didnt kno stress testing waz a 24 hr thing

Yes Ben, stress testing can take a bit of time, and even after passing all the stress tests available, it's possible to still get BSOD's and/or freeze-ups. The smaller the overclock, the less likely this will occur. This is why Prime95 is (IMHO) the best method to test with....Prime95 uses various sizes of "problems" and displays the sizes as it goes along. As I said before, my system, if it fails, does fail consistently at 10k small and 896k large/blend. If you can get Prime95 working, and your system consistently fails at the same problem size, you can speed up the process. I still do the 24 hour thing, but I can know in a half hour or less if the potential to be stable exists.

Search this thread for examples of how far a person can get with this mobo and your CPU. If you'll be happy with 3.0Ghz, then your done already and will most likely be fully stable. If you're a gamer, then I'm hearing that 3.5-3.6Ghz is optimal. For me, and alot of people, overclocking is a very bad drug....we want more, more, more.

Nice choice for a cooler. I hear good results with the Corsair CWCH50. Just be sure to get the latest revision. I think it's up to version 3. If, however, you don't plan to go for as much as you can get, your current CPU cooler will be fine. Example....I only need my V8 for stress testing, then I can swap back to my TMG i. Temps are not as good as with the V8, but my system never sees the temps that stressing causes in everyday use.


----------



## ben h

ya i do a lil gaming but it waz good for the games i play @ 2.33 lol
and 1 of my friends got that cooler and he likes it so when i get the money i waz thinking about getting 1 of em
ill try prime 95 again tonight 
most i waz gunna go up to is 3.33


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Koji*

How come you have 61 'C with your settings, and when I use the same settings with a Q9650, I get around 68'C, do you have a better cooler or did you lap it.


----------



## radaja

could be that your Q9650 might have a lower vid than his Q9550.
the lower vid cpu's run much hotter than the higher vid cpu's.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


*Koji*

How come you have 61 'C with your settings, and when I use the same settings with a Q9650, I get around 68'C, do you have a better cooler or did you lap it.


It isn't lapped no, that true black rev C + two P12s is a pretty good combo though + when I`m doing long stresstests like 12hours blend etc I usually remove my side-panel.


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


Prime95 won't run? Tell me about it...I mean tell me if it will load, or won't load etc...
lts on the MCH, CPU termination volts, and CPU core volts.


and heres the prob with prime95


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Okay, maybe I'm missing something here, but wouldn't it be the other way around?

lower vid chips run hotter,higher vid chips run cooler.
most lower vid chips are able to achieve higher clocks with less vcore
higher vid chips need more vcore to achieve the same clocks.


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## Lucas Lamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Basically, but for the most part it applies to WDC drives more so than other brands. Not only do you not want the second drive to be a Cav Black, but you don't want ANY of the drives to be a WDC consumer drive.

What drives do you recommend for RAID?


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That is the 64bit version of Prime 95 and it only runs on 64bit Windows. If your XP is 32bit, which it more than likely is you need the 32bit version of P95.

were do i get the 32 bit at?


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Google is your friend. http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=103

lol thx .
should i have anything els runnin wile testing?


----------



## Zippit

I'm currently testing 4.25Ghz with 1.312v... I just got 63c with all fans on minimum.









Just a few minutes away from being stable.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What a pretty woman


----------



## 10acjed

What does the random power cycle mean?

I had seen it a couple times when first overclocking, change a setting in bios and hit F10 to save and exit but it doesnt ever power on. Just on and off....


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


What does the random power cycle mean?

I had seen it a couple times when first overclocking, change a setting in bios and hit F10 to save and exit but it doesnt ever power on. Just on and off....


means wat u put in dont work after like 3-4 times of doing that it will reset its self


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is there a way to find out if my PSU is Powerful enough?


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Is there a way to find out if my PSU is Powerful enough?


idk my psu is only 300 watts and im @ 2.99 ghz 
doing stress test atm passed the 1024k 8k and 10k so far with prime95
is that good?


----------



## PizzaMan

I think I'm starting to figure my problem out. It's the MCH ref that's causing the problems. Testing 1 notch below normal scaling now and 40 mins into OCCT.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


means wat u put in dont work after like 3-4 times of doing that it will reset its self


I had it happen today while away from the pc...

Was folding, and my account shows work done up to 3pm, when I got home at 5:30 it was power cycling...

Gona have to do some stability tests...


----------



## radaja

i could do 9x500 with my Q9650 with my 400w corsair psu.
but i only had a HD3450 and one HD.my antec 550w did fine
with my Q9650 and a HD4870 one two HD's.so i would think 
that with a 700W you should be fine.my 400W has a single12v
rail and its always at 12.74v and my antec was at 12.04v

Quote:



I think I'm starting to figure my problem out. It's the MCH ref that's causing the problems. Testing 1 notch below normal scaling now and 40 mins into OCCT.


*PizzaMan*,yep the mch ref is the most important value to get right.it will
get you way above 500fsb when its right.my E8400 like it 3-4 below normal and 
both my Q9650's liked it one above normal.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


I had it happen today while away from the pc...

Was folding, and my account shows work done up to 3pm, when I got home at 5:30 it was power cycling...

Gona have to do some stability tests...


um i think that means it waznt running stable
not sure im new to this stuff lol


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
i

*PizzaMan*,yep the mch ref is the most important value to get right.it will
get you way above 500fsb when its right.my E8400 like it 3-4 below normal and
both my Q9650's liked it one above normal.

I just think it's crazy that I even have to touch ref's to get 400 stable. My wife's old P35 was an easier OC.


----------



## ben h

wat are refs?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
wat are refs?


Code:



Code:


Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................:1.23750 V
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............:1.2
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......:normal
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.760V*...........: normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........:1.30 for now
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V............:normal
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............:normal
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............:normal
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........:normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............:1.8V
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............:.9V
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: normal
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: normal

In easy terms it is a way to "fine tune" your voltages


----------



## PizzaMan

References just changes in the signal currant that the voltages are being feed. Doesn't actually change the ammount of voltage, but just the signal it is traveling on.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Code:


Code:


Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................:1.23750 V
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............:1.2
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......:normal
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.760V*...........: normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........:1.30 for now
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V............:normal
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............:normal
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............:normal
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........:normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............:1.8V
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............:.9V
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: normal
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: normal

In easy terms it is a way to "fine tune" your voltages


ahh thx for the info


----------



## radaja

Quote:



I just think it's crazy that I even have to touch ref's to get 400 stable. My wife's old P35 was an easier OC.


you shouldnt need them until 500fsb.i dont know whats going on with your cpu and board but,you should be able to do [email protected] with out doing much at all.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


you shouldnt need them until 500fsb.i dont know whats going on with your cpu and board but,you should be able to do [email protected] with out doing much at all.


Yea, you'd think so. Testing 450FSB now. Had to lower MCH ref one more notch to get it to boot. At least I've narrowed down the area I need to be tweaking. CPU ref is on auto for now. Anything else and I get BSoD before I get errors.


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Yea, you'd think so. Testing 450FSB now. Had to lower MCH ref one more notch to get it to boot. At least I've narrowed down the area I need to be tweaking. CPU ref is on auto for now. Anything else and I get BSoD before I get errors.


Hey, PizzaMan...you reading this? Good, cause I've got something to say to you...you are my GOD. Thank you, so very much...

While I can/could get my system up to 4.1Ghz, anything beyond was a BSOD fiasco. Nothing I did would change that...until now. MCH Ref...you are brilliant.
4.1Ghz with an 8x multi, but I wanted more, with less VCore...I was thinking that my ram would get closer to it's 1200Mhz spec...so I dropped to a 7x multi...I couldn't get past 540FSB, until now. Thanks again for solving my problem. Man I love this place...alot of knowledge and everyone is more than willing to share.

Your "useful threads" link is loaded with info. Thanks for that too. Have a clod beer, and a slice, send me the bill.


----------



## ben h

prime95 been runnin for 4 hrs on blend and havnt had a prob
i think imma leave it at 2.99 ghz


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


prime95 been runnin for 4 hrs on blend and havnt had a prob
i think imma leave it at 2.99 ghz


What are up to Ben? FSB wise.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


What are up to Ben? FSB wise.


still at 428 fsb


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


I'm currently testing 4.25Ghz with 1.312v... I just got 63c with all fans on minimum.









Just a few minutes away from being stable.



















1.312 @ load is goooood
i'm retiring from 8.5x


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


Hey, PizzaMan...you reading this? Good, cause I've got something to say to you...you are my GOD. Thank you, so very much...

While I can/could get my system up to 4.1Ghz, anything beyond was a BSOD fiasco. Nothing I did would change that...until now. MCH Ref...you are brilliant.
4.1Ghz with an 8x multi, but I wanted more, with less VCore...I was thinking that my ram would get closer to it's 1200Mhz spec...so I dropped to a 7x multi...I couldn't get past 540FSB, until now. Thanks again for solving my problem. Man I love this place...alot of knowledge and everyone is more than willing to share.

Your "useful threads" link is loaded with info. Thanks for that too. Have a clod beer, and a slice, send me the bill.


TEsting 450FSB now about to jump to 500 hopefully. I was about to give up at 375 as this OC is for a friend. I've had his PC for many weeks now.


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


TEsting 450FSB now about to jump to 500 hopefully. I was about to give up at 375 as this OC is for a friend. I've had his PC for many weeks now.










Testing 550x7...smoooth
560 next...I truly believe I can take this toy to 600

Repped you


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


Testing 550x7...smoooth
560 next...I truly believe I can take this toy to 600

Repped you










I almost told you not to. I was at 420...


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*









I almost told you not to. I was at 420...


Had to, no choice, wouldn't be here, smiling away, without your tip


----------



## ben h

bumped fsb up to 450 from 428 sittin @ 3.15 ghz
ill leave it there








ill run the stress test again tomorrow after school or is it not needed?


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
bumped fsb up to 450 from 428 sittin @ 3.15 ghz
ill leave it there








ill run the stress test again tomorrow after school or is it not needed?

Every change requires a stress...data corruption can occur, as well as the type of instability that just boils the blood


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
Every change requires a stress...data corruption can occur, as well as the type of instability that just boils the blood

ight ill run it tomorrow then


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
I'm currently testing 4.25Ghz with 1.312v... I just got 63c with all fans on minimum.









Just a few minutes away from being stable.










Sweet stuff Zippit.

*jealous*









I'm going through the process of tweaking my stable settings down a bit, testing one at a time... Good thing I sleep and work while the thing is running blends...


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Good to see you Freak. Just had to create a ISO of XP with the RAID drivers attached to the install disk. Took me a while but if you do it I will walk you through it.
Hit 5.06 A few days back. Plan on going higher, but dam I'm busy.


Good to see you mate. Figured that would be the way; just never done it b4. My other drives were VelociRaptors and the new ones are the latest (supposedly faster) enterprise-class editions, so probably see how they go 1st. Old ones were pretty quick - just damned noisy and faulty.

Saw the 5.06 - nice. Just wondering if that would be possible with your 'e8400' and whether you (most likely) tried for 5GHz with a single stick?

Hope you're busy with Uni and enjoying it if you went that way


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 








1.312 @ load is goooood
i'm retiring from 8.5x










How come buddy, you dont like your setup, I just read a couple of things yesterday in xtremesystems thread, and people said that in was useless to run a higher FSB, you'll only notice the difference in Benchmarks. And its gonna run hotter. I hope I'm right?!?!?!


----------



## ben h

worker 3 keeps failing at 8k :/ is that bad wat can i do so it dont?








i let it run for 8 hrs


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
worker 3 keeps failing at 8k :/ is that bad wat can i do so it dont?
See Above[IMG]
i let it run for 8 hrs
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]

Probably just need a small bump in voltage....

Usually 2 spots up if you have the headroom...

PS: it doesnt seem to "always" fail the 8k test, in that 8 hours it ran it at least once.. See your "results" file in you Prime95 folder...


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
worker 3 keeps failing at 8k :/ is that bad wat can i do so it dont?

more cpu voltage or less fsb









maybe play with the cpu skew if you have already upped the voltage


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Probably just need a small bump in voltage....

Usually 2 spots up if you have the headroom...

PS: it doesnt seem to "always" fail the 8k test, in that 8 hours it ran it at least once.. See your "results" file in you Prime95 folder...

i ment it fails on the 3rd worker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
more cpu voltage or less fsb









maybe play with the cpu skew if you have already upped the voltage


and ight ill turn my voltage up a lil bit


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
i ment it fails on the 3rd worker

and ight ill turn my voltage up a lil bit

Quick question, what is your default ram speed? And what MCH Voltage are you running?

May be your ram failing the test? Not really sure tho, just an after thought...


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Quick question, what is your default ram speed? And what MCH Voltage are you running?

May be your ram failing the test? Not really sure tho, just an after thought...

ill post up wat my settings are
my ram is at stock voltages tho
CPU =q8200
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version =
Ram = Kingston 4GB

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 7X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
CPU Frequency ..............................:3.15 ghz (450X7)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:3450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100mhz

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:standard

(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.0D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 912
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:5 auto
tRCD .............................................:5 auto
tRP............................................... ..:5 auto
tRAS.............................................. :18 auto

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:3 auto
tWTR..........................................:3 auto
tWR............................................:6 auto
tRFC...........................................:52 auto
tRTP...........................................:3 auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:0 auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:8 auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:8 auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ :1.23750 V
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............:1.2
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......:normal
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.760V*...........: normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........:1.30 for now
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V............:normal
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............:normal
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............:normal
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........:normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............:1.8V
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............:.9V
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: normal
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: normal


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


worker 3 keeps failing at 8k :/ is that bad wat can i do so it dont?








i let it run for 8 hrs


an worker error in 8k is most likely needs and increase in cpu vcore
failures in small fft's vcore related
failures in large fft's are memory/NB related
a crash or BSOD is memory related


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


an worker error in 8k is most likely needs and increase in cpu vcore
failures in small fft's vcore related
failures in large fft's are memory/NB related
a crash or BSOD is memory related



ight thx i just uped my vcore a lil and now testin the 8k again

wooooooooooot
moved vcore to 1.25 and its stable now








i didnt get the fail msg


----------



## ben h

3.15 ghz settings for Q8200

CPU =q8200
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version =FD
Ram = Kingston 4GB

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 7X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
CPU Frequency ..............................:3.15ghz (450X7)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100mhz
C.I.A.2..............................: disabled

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.0D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 900
DRAM Timing Selectable ................:auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:5 auto
tRCD .............................................:5 auto
tRP............................................... ..:5 auto
tRAS.............................................. :18 auto

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:3 auto
tWTR..........................................:3 auto
tWR............................................:6 auto
tRFC...........................................:52 auto
tRTP...........................................:3 auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:0 auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:8 auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:8 auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..............1.23750V............:1.250 V
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............:1.2V
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......:normal
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.760V*...........: normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........:1.3V
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V............:normal
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............:normal
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............:normal
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........:normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............:1.8V
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............:.9V
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: normal
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: normal


----------



## 10acjed

I think your mean 450x7


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
I think your mean 450x7









o.0 thx for that catch waz typin with 1 hand must clicked wrong number 1st


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


How come buddy, you dont like your setup, I just read a couple of things yesterday in xtremesystems thread, and people said that in was useless to run a higher FSB, you'll only notice the difference in Benchmarks. And its gonna run hotter. I hope I'm right?!?!?!


Have to concur; generally higher multi/lower FSB = lower vcore/less heat + what radaja wrote...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thx for the reply.


----------



## radaja

yep using the stock multiplier with c2d and c2Q will always
need the least amount of vcore for given OC and will run cooler.
i love high fsb action as it boost's the whole system performance
but it only helps(noitce the performance)when your above 530fsb
for me.so if you want to do 4.2Ghz with a Q9650 your best bet
[email protected],it will need less vcore than [email protected] and you
wont notice much of a difference in performance.
but [email protected] will smoke both in overall performance but will
need more vcore.like my Q9650 could do 4.5Ghz with the 9 multi
w 1.37v load and [email protected] took 1.40v load


----------



## Dallus

This may be a bit off but I'm buying a board tomorrow and need some memory to hook up to it. What would everyone suggest? I don't want to break the bank but do want to OC the hell out of my 9550.

Here's what I was looking at:
http://www.frys.com/product/5717922?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dallus* 
This may be a bit off but I'm buying a board tomorrow and need some memory to hook up to it. What would everyone suggest? I don't want to break the bank but do want to OC the hell out of my 9550.

Here's what I was looking at:
http://www.frys.com/product/5717922?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG

personally i would do this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is it good use the 8x multiplier on a Q9650 in order to get an higher FSB for an higher memory frequency


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
personally i would do this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166




PapaSmurf said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dallus*
> This may be a bit off but I'm buying a board tomorrow and need some memory to hook up to it. What would everyone suggest? I don't want to break the bank but do want to OC the hell out of my 9550.
> 
> I second the recommendation on that ram. I purchased some about a month ago and it is working great in my P35-DS3L.
> 
> I third, the nomination for the G.Skillzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## PizzaMan

Well, I'm about feed up with trying to get this board to 500FSB. Just going to stick with 450. Now to tune eveything else, test the poo out of it for a couple days and send it back to its owner.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Well, I'm about feed up with trying to get this board to 500FSB. Just going to stick with 450. Now to tune eveything else, test the poo out of it for a couple days and send it back to its owner.

Have you tried to jump to like 520 or so? I really think you can but the C0 takes a lot of voltage.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Have you tried to jump to like 520 or so? I really think you can but the C0 takes a lot of voltage.

yea, tried that.

It doesn't take a lot to push FSB, only to push Ghz with a C0. The point made a few posts up is not entirely true. Vcore is Ghz dependent and FSB is VTT depenent. Doesn't take a lot more vCore to push FSB. This little chip did 500FSB on my EVGA 780i board with 1.34v VTT and 1.36v vcore @ 500x7 for 3.5Ghz.

Tested it like that for three weeks while I was searching for a board to buy my friend. I promised him a free OC for x-mas. Right before he brought me his comp, his mobo dead. I played with it on my spare 780i board while I searched for a good clocking board to replace his. Went with an EP45-UD3LR after following the success of this thread. Planned to push his FSB as much as possible since I have to keep his Ghz down or she gets to hot for his cooler. Now I wish I'd just sold him my 780i board.

BTW, when I had it on the 780i board there was only a ~5C difference between 400FSB and 500FSB. The memory bandwidth gain at 500FSB would be well worth it IMO. Though, I'm a bencher


----------



## 10acjed

Having issues with Prime95 Blend test..

I was 10+ stable using small fft's, and decided to do some blend test just to be safe and it is failing cores 1 & 2 over and over...

I have gone from
CPU - 1.318 (bios)
CPU Term - 1.28

to
1.350v
1.32

and still failing....

Could this be a memory issue? I cant see it being stable for small fft's (and everything else, games, encoding etc) and still need this much more voltage for a blend test..

other settings are below

Code:



Code:


CPU = 9550
Motherboard = EP45-UD3L
BIOS Version = F9
Ram =  2x2GB ReaperX (1000)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................:4.03 ghz

CPU Host Clock Control..................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 475
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:standard

(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.0D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 950
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:5 
tRCD .............................................:5
tRP............................................... ..:5
tRAS.............................................. :18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: auto
tWTR..........................................: auto
tWR............................................: auto
tRFC...........................................: auto
tRTP...........................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: auto

Channel A - auto

Channel B - auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................:1.35 V
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............:1.32
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.55 V*.......: 1.55
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.760V*...........: auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........:1.30 
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V............:normal
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............:normal
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............:normal
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.14V
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............:. auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: normal
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: normal


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi 10acjed

Try your Stand Timing Control at 5-5-5-15

Code:



Code:


Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................:1.35 V
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............:1.32
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.55 V*.......: 1.55
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.760V*...........: auto 0.836

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........:1.30 
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V............:normal 0.897
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............:normal 1.050
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............:normal
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.14V 2.100 (you dont need more than 2.1 v since you're not at 1066 Mhz 
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............:. auto 1.050
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: normal 1.050
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: normal  1.050

If that doesn't work, stay with your urrent settings, but that what I would try


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Having issues with Prime95 Blend test..

I was 10+ stable using small fft's, and decided to do some blend test just to be safe and it is failing cores 1 & 2 over and over...

I have gone from
CPU - 1.318 (bios)
CPU Term - 1.28

to
1.350v
1.32


Annoying isn't it, having to use so much more voltage to get your rig blend stable...

Could try another bump in VTT to 1.34, that might result in a vcore increase to keep the thing stable though.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Having issues with Prime95 Blend test..

I was 10+ stable using small fft's, and decided to do some blend test just to be safe and it is failing cores 1 & 2 over and over...

I have gone from 
CPU - 1.318 (bios)
CPU Term - 1.28

to
1.350v
1.32

and still failing....

Could this be a memory issue? I cant see it being stable for small fft's (and everything else, games, encoding etc) and still need this much more voltage for a blend test..

other settings are below


try this it worked for me when i waznt stable on 8k so i turned my vcore up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


an worker error in 8k is most likely needs and increase in cpu vcore
failures in small fft's vcore related
failures in large fft's are memory/NB related
a crash or BSOD is memory related


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Hi 10acjed

Try your Stand Timing Control at 5-5-5-15

Code:


Code:


See previous

If that doesn't work, stay with your urrent settings, but that what I would try


Thanks for the tips...

My ram isnt 1066, its 1000. In reality its just overclocked & rebranded DDR2 800. Its rated at 2.1v - 2.15v 5-5-5-18. I just figure I put it between the 2 to rule out DRAM voltage, and will turn it down once I am stable... (probably ordering some 1066 tomorrow)

I am just trying to get everything set and push the FSB as high as I can for a 24/7 OC under spec VID range.

I will try the voltage changes. I left everything alone and loaded up 3 instances of memtest before I left, was pushing 95% of my ram. All tests were past the 50% mark with no errors. I figure if I could rule out the memory being unstable, and know small fft's are stable its a start...

Maybe need to bump the MCH? The DRAM & CPU communicate through the MCH chip so if DRAM alone is stable, and CPU alone is stable, but the blend isnt??

Any logic in that??? MCH is currently at 1.30 I believe...

Yes koji, the blend stability is annoying







but I will win this battle...


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
I will try the voltage changes. I left everything alone and loaded up 3 instances of memtest before I left, was pushing 95% of my ram. All tests were past the 50% mark with no errors. I figure if I could rule out the memory being unstable, and know small fft's are stable its a start...

Maybe need to bump the MCH? The DRAM & CPU communicate through the MCH chip so if DRAM alone is stable, and CPU alone is stable, but the blend isnt??

Any logic in that??? MCH is currently at 1.30 I believe...

Yes koji, the blend stability is annoying







but I will win this battle...









My rig is 13hours small FFT stable with;

8.5 x 500FSB

vcore 1.38375 -> 1.408 in windows load
VTT 1.38
PLL 1.57
MCH core 1.38

but for blend stability I need;
vcore 1.40 -> 1.424 in windows load
VTT 1.40
PLL 1.57
MCH core 1.38

You could try bumping the MCH yeah, I need 1.38 for 500mhz FSB. MCH being too low usually results in BSODS/freezes though, rounding errors point more to a lack of vcore/VTT.

When my MCH voltage is too low it'll usually run blends for a couple hours and then just BSOD and reset.


----------



## 10acjed

Sounds about right...

I will just keep adding CPU & Term volts and see where it levels out... Will try the changes in Term & Ref voltages first.

On another note, hows that XMS2? I was looking at them cause I can get them locally.


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
On another note, hows that XMS2? I was looking at them cause I can get them locally.

Well, pretty good actually, for what I'm using them anyway. Used to have 2x2gb PC8500 Dominators 5-5-5-15 in here, underclocked at 1000mhz (couldn't hit my next divider, 1200mhz).

This weekend I picked up these sticks of XMS2, they're 5-6-6-18 PC8500 but I have no problems running them at 1000mhz 5-5-5-15. Had a bit of issues getting my rig to boot though, had to boot up with only one stick and tune down the ramspeed a bit before I could put them all 4 in and do some tweaking.

Anyway, pleasantly surprised, they do run kinda hot but I'm 12hours+ blend stable with them @ 2.08V 5-5-5-15 1002mhz
Just don't expect to get uberspeeds or anything out of them.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is it normal to have 79'C of temperature at 4.25 (8.5x500) 1.38 vcore runninng Linx at full speed??? I think maybe my CPU cooler is not installed correctly. But with small fft in Prime95 I get 66'C on all cores, that a huge difference. But I still think my cooler is not well installed but I need to remove everything to check my installation behind my motherboard?!?!

What should I do???

Thanks Guys


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Is it normal to have 79'C of temperature at 4.25 (8.5x500) 1.38 vcore runninng Linx at full speed??? I think maybe my CPU cooler is not installed correctly. But with small fft in Prime95 I get 66'C on all cores, that a huge difference. But I still think my cooler is not well installed but I need to remove everything to check my installation behind my motherboard?!?!

What should I do???

Thanks Guys


Yeah, I think so... Small fft's puts me in the high 50's. But IBT (similar to linx) puts me in the high 60's....

Average is around 10 - 12c more with programs like Linx and IBT


----------



## hoss331

In case some of you havent noticed yet the 1.32vtt setting will not set. If you preset it in the bios or in ET6 it will just drop back down to the 1.30vtt setting. The 1.34vtt setting really applies what the 1.32 setting should be.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Is it normal to have 79'C of temperature at 4.25 (8.5x500) 1.38 vcore runninng Linx at full speed??? I think maybe my CPU cooler is not installed correctly. But with small fft in Prime95 I get 66'C on all cores, that a huge difference. But I still think my cooler is not well installed but I need to remove everything to check my installation behind my motherboard?!?!

What should I do???

Thanks Guys


Those temps are right on for your settings, and the programs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


In case some of you havent noticed yet the 1.32vtt setting will not set. If you preset it in the bios or in ET6 it will just drop back down to the 1.30vtt setting. The 1.34vtt setting really applies what the 1.32 setting should be.


I have never had a problem at 1.32.
So you have set this in BIOS and saved, rebooted and it go's to 1.30?


----------



## radaja

Quote:

Quote:Originally Posted by hoss331
In case some of you havent noticed yet the 1.32vtt setting will not set. If you preset it in the bios or in ET6 it will just drop back down to the 1.30vtt setting. The 1.34vtt setting really applies what the 1.32 setting should be.

I have never had a problem at 1.32.
So you have set this in BIOS and saved, rebooted and it go's to 1.30?
all my four boards did this too.132v in bios and ET6 will show 1.30v

Quote:

Having issues with Prime95 Blend test..

I was 10+ stable using small fft's, and decided to do some blend test just to be safe and it is failing cores 1 & 2 over and over...

I have gone from
CPU - 1.318 (bios)
CPU Term - 1.28

to
1.350v
1.32

and still failing....

Could this be a memory issue? I cant see it being stable for small fft's (and everything else, games, encoding etc) and still need this much more voltage for a blend test..

other settings are below
during blend at what fft does the worker error out(fail)at?because ive notice that i can run small fft's and prime for an hour,but when i run blend it will fail right when it changes from 1024(large) to the 8k(small) and ia small increase in vcore will solve it.
also when my memory/NB isnt quite right i can run large fft's for an hour,yet fail blend right after it changes from 10k(small) to 896(large) and a small increase in either vnb or vdimm will solve it.
theres something about going from small to large or visaversa while running blend that will reveal these errors,that just by running smallfft's or largeftt's wont.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have never had a problem at 1.32.
So you have set this in BIOS and saved, rebooted and it go's to 1.30?


Yea, you can save 1.32 in bios then pull up ET6 and it will still show 1.30. Ive checked it with dmm also and the voltage readings do not change between these two settings, about 1.31 actual, settings 1.34+ will start to be undervolted though. For people with LV ram, 1.92 vdimm also will not set.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Yea, you can save 1.32 in bios then pull up ET6 and it will still show 1.30. Ive checked it with dmm also and the voltage readings do not change between these two settings, about 1.31 actual, settings 1.34+ will start to be undervolted though. For people with LV ram, 1.92 vdimm also will not set.

Well my wife say's I'm blind, maybe she's right. I will have to check mine when I get a chance. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ben h

hmmm my vcore is at 1.25 in bios cpu-z says 1.2


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
hmmm my vcore is at 1.25 in bios cpu-z says 1.2

That is called vdrop/droop and all boards have it to an extent. LLC enabled will take some of it away.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
That is called vdrop/droop and all boards have it to an extent. LLC enabled will take some of it away.

o i thought mabe it waz like wat u guys were talking about but o well its been runnin blends for 19 hrs and stable


----------



## 10acjed

Well I ran memtest before I left for work this am and came home to errors...

Ran 3 instances.

1024
1024
Remaining Free

and had errors at 5xx% 8xx% & 1xxx%. So it ran for a few hours before getting errors...

I was planning on getting new ram anyway. Sent a ticket to OCZ, these sticks are less than 2 months old.

I have only ran mem test a couple times... Anyone put much faith in it?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Well I ran memtest before I left for work this am and came home to errors...

Ran 3 instances.

1024
1024
Remaining Free

and had errors at 5xx% 8xx% & 1xxx%. So it ran for a few hours before getting errors...

I was planning on getting new ram anyway. Sent a ticket to OCZ, these sticks are less than 2 months old.

I have only ran mem test a couple times... Anyone put much faith in it?


I will run memtest86 on a bootable DVD in a few hours after my blend test (prime95) and I'll see what my ram says, I ran some memtest on windows, but I had a lot of errors, so I think maybe all the apps were causing the errors, I will know later if My Sticks had some defect, I'll give you some feedback after my tests.

EDIT: I also have them since DECEMBER

2nd

Those are my actual MIT settings at 4.1 Ghz with (9x456mhz)
I wanna know if those settings are good or if its actually useless to run at a FSB:RAM ratio of 5:6 . Temps are good but I think I can maybe go higher.

Code:


Code:


CPU = 9650
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = FD
Ram =  4x2GB OCZ Reaper (1066)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 0
CPU Frequency ..............................:4.1 ghz (9x456)

CPU Host Clock Control..................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 456
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:standard

(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:333MHZ (B)
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1094
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:5 
tRCD .............................................:5
tRP............................................... ..:5
tRAS.............................................. :15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: auto
tWTR..........................................: auto
tWR............................................: auto
tRFC...........................................: auto
tRTP...........................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: auto

Channel A - auto

Channel B - auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................:1.3375 V
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............:1.28
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.55 V*.......: 1.50
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.760V*...........: 0.810
MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........:1.28
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V............:0.850
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............:1.070
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............:1.500
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.14V
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............:. 1.070
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 1.070
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 1.070


----------



## Dallus

I just got the board set up and I'm having trouble getting the RAID set up. It seems that it doesn't recognize my wireless keyboard. I can't hit Ctrl-I/J/G whatever to get into the RAID setup. Is this normal? Is there a fix? Or will I have to find a PS/2 keyboard?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


I will run memtest86 on a bootable DVD in a few hours after my blend test (prime95) and I'll see what my ram says, I ran some memtest on windows, but I had a lot of errors, so I think maybe all the apps were causing the errors, I will know later if My Sticks had some defect, I'll give you some feedback after my tests.

2nd

Those are my actual MIT settings at 4.1 Ghz with (9x456mhz)
I wanna know if those settings are good or if its actually useless to run at a FSB:RAM ratio of 5:6 . Temps are good but I think I can maybe go higher.

Code:


Code:


See Above


From everything I remember with intel chipsets higher freq is better..

Not sure on the advantage/disadvantage of running closer dividers..

I did some tweaking to my ref voltages, gona do another blend tonight & hope for the best..


----------



## ben h

wirless keyboard dont work untell u run the disc that came with it

i went to walmark and picked up the same keyboard used the disc then returned it


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dallus*


I just got the board set up and I'm having trouble getting the RAID set up. It seems that it doesn't recognize my wireless keyboard. I can't hit Ctrl-I/J/G whatever to get into the RAID setup. Is this normal? Is there a fix? Or will I have to find a PS/2 keyboard?


Did you enable USB Keyboard in bios?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Those temps are right on for your settings, and the programs.


Yeah maybe but my cooler is not hot at all during all my test , its not as hot as my GPU cooler can get at load or Northbridge heatsink and heatpipe!?!?!, maybe I thought the CPU cooler didnt do a good job..Maybe Im just paranoing


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dallus*


I just got the board set up and I'm having trouble getting the RAID set up. It seems that it doesn't recognize my wireless keyboard. I can't hit Ctrl-I/J/G whatever to get into the RAID setup. Is this normal? Is there a fix? Or will I have to find a PS/2 keyboard?


In BIOS, ether Integrated peripherals or advance settings, Enable USB Legacy support for mouse and keyboard.


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dallus* 
I just got the board set up and I'm having trouble getting the RAID set up. It seems that it doesn't recognize my wireless keyboard. I can't hit Ctrl-I/J/G whatever to get into the RAID setup. Is this normal? Is there a fix? Or will I have to find a PS/2 keyboard?

Enable usb keyboard in bios...when you're trying to do your ctrl g/i/or whatever...hit the F lock key first, then it should work


----------



## Dallus

Thanks, I figured it out...but now there's another issue...

When I try to install Win7, it'll sit at a bank screen with the mouse arrow on it or when it does decide to try and install windows, it'll sit at "Setup is starting..." for a good long time.

What could be causing this? I figured with this board it would be plug and play, but this is beginning to be quite the opposite.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dallus*


Thanks, I figured it out...but now there's another issue...

When I try to install Win7, it'll sit at a bank screen with the mouse arrow on it or when it does decide to try and install windows, it'll sit at "Setup is starting..." for a good long time.

What could be causing this? I figured with this board it would be plug and play, but this is beginning to be quite the opposite.


Installs quick with mine.... I disable all power saving crap in bios first. EIST - SpeedStep etc, all in Advanced Settings. No overclocking til windows is installed, but that other stuff doesnt affect anything. Make sure you set your ram to its rated settings. Cas & Voltage too. The board may be defaulting it all over the place...

Have you used that windows disc before? I recall having one once that did that. Was a Vista disc, would take forever to start installing....


----------



## Dallus

Oh yeah I've used it before. It may be the timings and stuff. IT looks like it defaulted to 1066 but I didn't really get too deep into th BIOS yet


----------



## 10acjed

Well time for another try at the Prime95 Blend, about an hour in so far..... Wish me luck guys, see you in the mornin...


----------



## ben h

lol i let my prime95 run for 20 hrs after comp waz on for 8 hrs
nothing failed


----------



## Lucas Lamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


lol i let my prime95 run for 20 hrs after comp waz on for 8 hrs
nothing failed










I've seen Prime95 fail after 20 hours. I do 48 hrs. before I'm satisfied, along with 24 hours of Linpack.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucas Lamer*


I've seen Prime95 fail after 20 hours. I do 48 hrs. before I'm satisfied, along with 24 hours of Linpack.


:/ dam i waz told it waz long enough i shouldnt of shut it off


----------



## Lucas Lamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


:/ dam i waz told it waz long enough i shouldnt of shut it off


You don't need to start over. You have 20 hours logged already. If you want to do 48 hours you can count the 20 you have already done.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucas Lamer*


You don't need to start over. You have 20 hours logged already. If you want to do 48 hours you can count the 20 you have already done.


like just start it up and keep going?
if so i loged like 20 hrs the past coupple days also
iv had it run 40 hrs total at how it is now


----------



## Lucas Lamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


like just start it up and keep going?
if so i loged like 20 hrs the past coupple days also
iv had it run 40 hrs total at how it is now


40 hrs. is good. I do 48 just because it's an even two days. I don't have any scientific reason for it. I just like to say I ran Prime for two days. I'm dorky that way.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucas Lamer*


40 hrs. is good. I do 48 just because it's an even two days. I don't have any scientific reason for it. I just like to say I ran Prime for two days. I'm dorky that way.


lol i understand longer the better 
i guess ill let it run over night again


----------



## cr1

Just arrived


----------



## ben h

nice ur gunna like it


----------



## PizzaMan

I should be trusting ET6's 'power on' readings? If so, I have an issue. VTT doesn't move from 1.3v. 1.1v-1.7v=1.30v







this may have been my problem the whole time. Tweaking ref just perfect got me a few more Mhz, but lack of voltage is holding her back.

hmmm, guess I need to try F9 BIOS maybe....

EDIT: Flashed to F8 BIOS as F9 said "(version 1.1 only)". VTT seems to be stuck at 1.3v. Now to find that VTT measure point....


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucas Lamer* 
40 hrs. is good. I do 48 just because it's an even two days. I don't have any scientific reason for it. I just like to say I ran Prime for two days. I'm dorky that way.

Ive had it fail at 36 hours and 52 hours. If you leave it long enough even at stock it will eventually fail.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Ive had it fail at 36 hours and 52 hours. If you leave it long enough even at stock it will eventually fail.

So a stock CPU is not truly stable









I think I kinda feel yea. Some recent brain storming has me envisioning it more like a curve that increases exponentially, but at it's lowest point, never meets zero(zero being "perfectly stable"). The curves is the degrading time of a processor. As you grow further away from stability you increase the degrade time. Not voltage or temps, but instability is the killer. Thus, processors never reach a "perfect stable" state and will eventually die. Just a theory I've been storming....


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Well time for another try at the Prime95 Blend, about an hour in so far..... Wish me luck guys, see you in the mornin...

Good luck mate!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cr1* 
Just arrived









Welcome to the club!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I should be trusting ET6's 'power on' readings? If so, I have an issue. VTT doesn't move from 1.3v. 1.1v-1.7v=1.30v







this may have been my problem the whole time. Tweaking ref just perfect got me a few more Mhz, but lack of voltage is holding her back.

Yeah I have similar issues on my board Pizza, 1.40VTT reads 1.34VTT power on in ET6, so that 1.34 is the right reading or what?

CPU power on in ET6 is nowhere near the CPUz or HWmonitor values though. (Not even compared to ET6s own hardware monitor, go figure







)

Anyway, I'm going through the whole process of tweaking all my settings down a bit from my stable profile, stresstesting with 1.34VTT and 1.40Vcore (1.424Vcore load in windows) now, allready found my minimum stable PLL and MCHcore, I'm slowly getting there...


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


So a stock CPU is not truly stable









I think I kinda feel yea. Some recent brain storming has me envisioning it more like a curve that increases exponentially, but at it's lowest point, never meets zero(zero being "perfectly stable"). The curves is the degrading time of a processor. As you grow further away from stability you increase the degrade time. Not voltage or temps, but instability is the killer. Thus, processors never reach a "perfect stable" state and will eventually die. Just a theory I've been storming....


Not so much the cpu as your entire system. Kind of like why they have ecc ram on servers.

I have not tried it yet but Im sure a stock system would pull a error eventually. All it takes is one bad signal lol.I just cant stand running at stock speeds. Even on stock cooling, its so hard to resist the temptation


----------



## 10acjed

I fail on either core 1 or core 2.

Yesterday core 2 failed after a couple hours, but the other three ran for 8+

Now core 1 failed but the other 3 ran all night.

Funny thing is I am completely stable everywhere else. Small fft's, games, encoding etc.. Just this damn blend test, and the errors in mem test...

Was fine in small fft's with 1.318v core & 1.28 Term (bios). Now I am at 1.362v core & 1.34v Term (bios). Adjusted ref volts. upped the DRAM... Nothing is helping...


----------



## koji

I should really stop paying attention to what ET6 says...

1.40VTT in bios -> power on reading ET6 1.34 / target 1.40
1.34VTT in bios -> power on reading ET6 1.34 / target 1.34

1.40VTT (bios) is my stable setting (so far) so if it really was rated at 1.34VTT it wouldn't have crashed now.


----------



## 10acjed

Well I am almost convinced I have a bad stick of ram... Maybe that 2.35v for those winterwarz runs was a bit harsh LOL...

So I fail Blends, different cores but always 1 & 2. 
Errors in memtest. 
Tried to boot with 1 stick and BSOD. 
Tried to boot at 333x8.5 (2.83) & ram at 1000MHz cas 5 2.1v (rated) and it wont even boot....

Its starting to become obvious right?

Anyone used OCZ RMA? this ram is 2 months old... I submitted a ticket. They dont even list this ram on their site anymore, maybe I can score some 1066 reapers from them









Gona get new ram after work today and see if it helps....


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Hi 10acjed*, sorry for you bad RAM

I just did a 9 hours memtest86+ 4.0 in Dos (first time using a memory tester, I,m really a newbie) and it pass all the tests without any errors, but does that mean my stick are stable at that frequency *1094 Mhz* and at my CAS 5-5-5-15 with 2.14 v or it only means that my memory has no errors ??

Anyway, what does memtest86 exactly do? . Does it check the stability of your ram at any given frequency or it only check for bad sticks?

In another Note, why my RAM in memtest86+ in DOS indicates DDR2-400??


----------



## 10acjed

I am not 100% on this, but I believe most DDR2 above 800 is just 800MHz ram that overclocked well enough to be rebranded, or that its the boards way of not overclocking DDR2 800...

Board supports 800 - 1200, but defaults to 800 and you have to manually set it to above?

I know there is a set of G.Skill rip jaw 1200's on newegg that got trashed in reviews cause all the people complained about it "only showing up as ddr2 800" when you read a few more you see people who know what they are doing saying it runs at 1200 easy and does it with lower cas then default.

Memtest will tell you both I believe, but if your ram is unstable you will find out with most stress tests. As well as the sure signs of BSOD memory codes.

Generally if you have bad or unstable ram you will know without memtest. memtest is just a way to isolate an issue if your having troubles...

My latest steps:
1.) Prime95 blend fails
2.) Memtest errors
3.) tried to boot with one stick and BSOD
4.) IBT crashes and system goes into power cycle til I reset cmos

Now memtest & Prime blend are unkowns. But IBT was 50 pass stable before with lower voltage, so it seems something has gone south...

I will know tonight... Just got to see what compusa has in stock for 1066..

My choices will probably be

Patriot Viper
Corsair Domi
Corsair XMS2
OCZ Gold or Plat
OCZ Reaper

those are generally what is on the rack, but I havent been in a month or 2.. Any suggestions from that list?


----------



## ben h

:/
my worker 3 on prime95 failed on a 384k
reason continues stress


----------



## KaRLiToS

I heard the corsair were good but (dominator) but I also heard that G.Skills had good ram too.

What are you temps in intel burn test at your settings? 73 'C?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
I heard the corsair were good but (dominator) but I also heard that G.Skills had good ram too.

What are you temps in intel burn test at your settings? 73 'C?

Nah, I am below 70c in IBT, even with 1.3625v & 1.34v Term bios.

Prime small fft's max out at 58 - 60, and the blend is in the low - mid 50's..

Cooling seems fine. then again a single loop with 240 rad should be plenty for a 45nm quad..

I like the G.Skills too, heard alot of good things about them. Problem is I would have to deal with an unstable sytem til they come in from shipping. The others can install tonight. And you know I gotta have it now


----------



## KaRLiToS

oh, I forgot to check for your cooling solution, didnt see you have the heatkiller, (I heard it was the best waterblock)


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


oh, I forgot to check for your cooling solution, didnt see you have the heatkiller, (I heard it was the best waterblock)



Yeah the heatkiller is great. Cut about 7 - 10c load off compared to the Apogee GTX I had before it...

Got a set of Patriot Viper 1066 cas 5.. Was a choice between that an Fatality 1066 (6-7-7)

Thi higher latency pushed me to the Vipers...


----------



## MADMAX22

Patriot is usually pretty good ram, Ive had good luck with it. Should do pretty good.


----------



## quicksilv3r

ok i'm back..... it's been a few months and have left my computer on stock, now I need to ramp my system back up. I need a good guideline as to settings for my 4Ghz OC I had a bunch printed out, but never did really experiment with them... now i want to and i can't find any good guidelines...


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quicksilv3r* 
ok i'm back..... it's been a few months and have left my computer on stock, now I need to ramp my system back up. I need a good guideline as to settings for my 4Ghz OC I had a bunch printed out, but never did really experiment with them... now i want to and i can't find any good guidelines...

search this thread im sure there are a few ppl that have posted there settings


----------



## quicksilv3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
search this thread im sure there are a few ppl that have posted there settings

Oh I know i'm going through all the pages now lol


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quicksilv3r*


Oh I know i'm going through all the pages now lol


kk lol have fun


----------



## ChesterMech

Just to kick in my 2 cents regarding ram....
I was NOT pleased with OCZ Fatality 1066's, switched to G.Skill 1200Mhz Tridents...love em. I chose the Tridents because they only need 1.9V @ 1200Mhz, and run 5-5-5-15 @ 1200Mhz.
My G.Skills profile at 1066 but hit 1200 with ease.


----------



## quicksilv3r




----------



## 10acjed

Well the new ram didnt help..









Switched ram slots, down clocked to 450 x8.5 and got through 50 passes of IBT... Prior slots and clock would crash within the first 15 passes. No BSOD or Error, just straight shut down...

Gona run blend overnight and then go from there.. Hopefully I can get back up to 4.0


----------



## shizdan

Can somebody help me! Im confused here with my UD3P. If In run 1 videocard is it x16 speed? and if I run 2 (Crossfired) its x8 speeds?


----------



## quicksilv3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shizdan* 
Can somebody help me! Im confused here with my UD3P. If In run 1 videocard is it x16 speed? and if I run 2 (Crossfired) its x8 speeds?

Yes that is true because its drawing power from both PCI-E Slots to go, so it drops down to 8x

Its like that with all boards pre x58 boards


----------



## shizdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quicksilv3r* 
Yes that is true because its drawing power from both PCI-E Slots to go, so it drops down to 8x

Its like that with all boards pre x58 boards

including x48? such as the Asus Rampage Formula?


----------



## quicksilv3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


including x48? such as the Asus Rampage Formula?


Yup, only the X58 series and newer will support 16x X2


----------



## InFit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quicksilv3r* 
Yup, only the X58 series and newer will support 16x X2

duh no ..x48 and even x38 fully support 2 x PCIEx16
unless i read thier specs wrong....


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quicksilv3r*


Yup, only the X58 series and newer will support 16x X2


this is completely wrong.x48/x38 do 16x2 pcie.you should do your home work before you give people answers to questions you dont know the answers to yourself.

South Bridge: Intel ICH9R
Number of Memory Slots: 4Ã-240pin
Memory Standard: DDR3 1600/1333/1066/800
PCI Express 2.0 x16: 2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (both @ x16 mode)
Onboard Video Chipset: None
Audio Chipset: Realtek ALC1200
Max LAN Speed: 10/100/1000Mbps
SATA 3Gb/s: 6
Model #: P5E3 PRO

p35/p45/p55 have the 1x16 1x8 limitation


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Well the new ram didnt help..









Switched ram slots, down clocked to 450 x8.5 and got through 50 passes of IBT... Prior slots and clock would crash within the first 15 passes. No BSOD or Error, just straight shut down...

Gona run blend overnight and then go from there.. Hopefully I can get back up to 4.0


Oh man that sucks...

I'm not really sure what I need here for 4ghz blend stability but I just finished tuning down my voltages one by one and running blends and it seems for 4.25ghz I need; 1.424Vcore (windows) and 1.40VTT

You could try 1.392Vcore (windows) and 1.36VTT or 1.408Vcore (windows) and 1.38VTT even.

I read in another thread that you don't want to go above spec though but that are the kind of voltages that I need here...

I'm also using 1.57 PLL / 1.38MCHcore (but that probably isn't the issue for you...)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


Can somebody help me! Im confused here with my UD3P. If In run 1 videocard is it x16 speed? and if I run 2 (Crossfired) its x8 speeds?


shiz, PCIe2 16x drops to 2 PCIe2 8x on the P45 but I wouldn't make too big a deal of it if you're not running dual GPU cards. A single GPU card on PCIe2 8x should have more then enough bandwith. (PCIe2 8x = PCIe1 16x IIRC)

Just noticed you got 4870X2s, so you got two of those? In that case you might want full speed PCIe2 16x...


----------



## 10acjed

Well I made it through 50 passes IBT & 7 hours Blend at 3.82 (450 x8.5)

1.3625 core - 1.34 Term (bios)

its like 1.31v windows...

I was 50 pass IBT at 4.03, but after that day I came home to find my rig in a power cycle (folding all day) I have not been stable...

The concern is it completely shuts down running IBT at 4.03 now, no error, no BSOD just no power...

Gonna have to RMA this board & hope for the best.. I hope this cpu didnt take a hit...

Anyone dealt with giga RMA? how long on averege do you wait....


----------



## koji

OK, spend my time this week tweaking down all my "big" voltages one by one till the point they became unstable, was pretty boring but I was able to shave of some PLL and MCHcore voltage so I guess it was worth it.

1.61PLL -> 1.57
1.40MCHcore -> 1.38









Anyways, here is now my "final" and "tuned" MIT, 4.26ghz 500x8.5 with 8gb ram 5-5-5-15 @ 1002mhz

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P v1.6
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = 8gb Corsair XMS2 PC8500C5C

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

CPU Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:900mV
PCI Express Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:900mV
CPU Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:0ps
MCH Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1002
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.40 (1.424 windows)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.40
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.926

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.926
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.150
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.080
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.040
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.040
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.040

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
The concern is it completely shuts down running IBT at 4.03 now, no error, no BSOD just no power...

Gonna have to RMA this board & hope for the best.. I hope this cpu didnt take a hit...

Yeah those memtest errors on ram that should be working fine is a bit disturbing... Eum, GOTfrog has some experience with Gigabyte RMA, it can take a while before you get your board back mate... Might want to PM him about it.

gl


----------



## shizdan

So If I run my 4870x2 it will run at full x16 speed? Also, If I got say 2 5850s and ran them at x8 speed (Crossfire) would i notice or loose any performance?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


So If I run my 4870x2 it will run at full x16 speed? Also, If I got say 2 5850s and ran them at x8 speed (Crossfire) would i notice or loose any performance?


Nope... the x16 X x16 bandwidth is not utilized to its potential..

I forget the actuals but here is some info on it..

Quote:



Overall, the change in platforms results in a speedup of only a few percent. Games that ran smoothly before run a little faster, while slower games such as Crysis or Flight Simulator X don't yet benefit from Crossfire optimizations in the WHQL drivers. Currently, going from x8 to x16 for Crossfire really only offers a tangible payoff in higher resolutions. At the highest resolution of 1920x1200 pixels, only a single test enjoyed a really meaningful speedup as a result of the faster interface, going from 53 to 63 fps. The remaining resolutions were already running smoothly at more than 70 or 100 fps, so any improvements here only help the overall performance rating, not real-world playability.


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ss,1761-4.html

its only a few % difference...... And the fact that most games with 1 5850 are maxed out, I dont think you will have to worry,,,

Now an X2 on the other hand is running 2 PCB's on 1 x16 slot. I do not believe it is possible to run x16 X x16 bandwidth in a single x16 PCI-E slot... Logic comes in and makes this impossible to even consider...


----------



## shizdan

If I knew 2 cards would only run in x8 mode I would have gotten a different motherboard!

Edit: or just run a single GPU! but why the heck did they make it crossfire x8 speeds!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi Koji... did you try your settings with 1.50 PLL or that PLL voltage (of 1.57v) helped you improve your voltage by lowering them. ? Because I tried many settings with higher PLL and they never helped me with my other settings, I heard that was the baseclock (bclk) voltage.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shizdan* 
If I knew 2 cards would only run in x8 mode I would have gotten a different motherboard!

Edit: or just run a single GPU! but why the heck did they make it crossfire x8 speeds!

Dont know...

But again you are talking differences of 10 FPS if your averege is above 100 FPS...

If your running a game that gets averege of 45 FPS in x8 X x8 mode, then switching to x16 X x16 mode you would gain approx 4.5 FPS.....

2 times the bandwidth = 10% performance increase... Somewhere in there something is not keeping up....

its kinda the same as when you add a 2nd card you dont double the performance.... Well why not?

The hardware cant keep up with the hardware I guess......

And its the reason I went back to a single powerful GPU.... all that stuff doesnt matter...

Get a 5870 and you'll be fine


----------



## shizdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Dont know...

But again you are talking differences of 10 FPS if your averege is above 100 FPS...

If your running a game that gets averege of 45 FPS in x8 X x8 mode, then switching to x16 X x16 mode you would gain approx 4.5 FPS.....

2 times the bandwidth = 10% performance increase... Somewhere in there something is not keeping up....

its kinda the same as when you add a 2nd card you dont double the performance.... Well why not?

The hardware cant keep up with the hardware I guess......

And its the reason I went back to a single powerful GPU.... all that stuff doesnt matter...

Get a 5870 and you'll be fine









orvdrop down to 1680x1050 haha


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Hi Koji... did you try your settings with 1.50 PLL or that PLL voltage (of 1.57v) helped you improve your voltage by lowering them. ? Because I tried many settings with higher PLL and they never helped me with my other settings, I heard that was the baseclock (bclk) voltage.


Yeah I tried 1.50 PLL but my rig isn`t stable with it. I read some people advising higher PLL voltage to stabilise your OC but I`m kinda scared to go above 1.57/1.60. (and it`s not needed in my case)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is it suppose to be bad to put higher than PLL 1.61v?

Load Line calibration

Is it better to put it ON or OFF, I notice that when being disabled, I get lower temp from the same voltage, 8 'C colder (1.2815v* in BIOS*) *BUT* the voltage in CPU-Z is lower (1.24v CPU-Z idle )than when its enabled , and when I start inter burn test, I see a huge drop in the voltage (1.200v under load in CPU-z). Actually, when I let Load Line calibration enable (1.264 Idel in CPU-Z) and start Inter Burn Test I get No drop in CPU-Z, it stays at 1.264v

What is the best thing to do?


----------



## SgtHop

I always kept LLC on, generally allows for greater stability, so long as you're keeping your voltage well below the Intel recommended max.

That being said, I left LLC on while I was doing my 4.77GHz run, and my chip didn't get fried. It's just a good idea not to do that, lol.

Also, for a 5870, there is really no noticeable performance loss while running in 8x. It really isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


I am not 100% on this, but I believe most DDR2 above 800 is just 800MHz ram that overclocked well enough to be rebranded, or that its the boards way of not overclocking DDR2 800...

Board supports 800 - 1200, but defaults to 800 and you have to manually set it to above?


Yeah, there's a really short, but good good article on this; albeit 1 year old. Really explains a lot about about the Jedec standards; the PC2-6400 or 800MHz that is in virtually all DDR2 RAM - even PC2-9600 1200MHz rated stix. It's the reason that resetting the CMOS will revert the RAM back to the inner module 800MHz.

Something like 21 Companies got together and concluded doing it this way would be very cost effective and the PC2-6400s are very reliable. The problem becomes very complex when it comes to the higher rated speeds. That is (in part at least) because the RAM is speed binned, much like other components to determine their speed capability. The Rip-Jaw 1200's for example, are actually 800MHz at their core, but most ppl don't realize this is separate from their capabilities.

This is where it gets tricky and perhaps not many ppl are aware, but there are 2 competing and incompatible technologies to do this. One is NVIDIA's EPP and the other is Corsair/Intel's XMP. This explains a lot why different RAM works on certain boards, but not others.

So, board 'A' might be XMP compatible, but not so for EPP and vice-versa. That doesn't necessarily mean they won't work with the incompatible RAM, it just explains some of the difficulties when trying to excel with incompatible components. It's also imo another ridiculous programming issue that makes things more complicated than they need to be









Article link is:

http://tech.icrontic.com/articles/wh...rtised-speeds/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


In another Note, why my RAM in memtest86+ in DOS indicates DDR2-400??


DDR2 - Double Data Rate, so you were likely running the test at the Jedec standard 800MHz - 2 x 400 = 800









PS - most ppl use memtest and that's fine. G.Skill Tech recommend Everest Ultimate or Prime in case anyone needs to RMA a set to them. Very helpful though









Hope this is useful.


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I always kept LLC on, generally allows for greater stability, so long as you're keeping your voltage well below the Intel recommended max.

That being said, I left LLC on while I was doing my 4.77GHz run, and my chip didn't get fried. It's just a good idea not to do that, lol.

Also, for a 5870, there is really no noticeable performance loss while running in 8x. It really isn't that big of a deal.


LLC serves to reduce/eliminate the CPU voltage drop that occurs under load.
This effect can be seen in CPU-Z.

Example LLC DISABLED:

Set vcore to 1.25V in bios, will read 1.20V in Windows at idle, 1.1V in Windows while under load.

Example LLC ENABLED:

Set vcore to 1.25V in bios, will read 1.20V in Windows at idle, 1.2V in Windows while under load.

My LLC setting completely eliminates CPU VDrop under load.


----------



## KaRLiToS

ChesterMech, thanx for the advice buddy, I appreciate and now understand the meaning of Vdrop ..

I just looked at your system info and notice your Coolermaster V8 is modded, what have you done to it, did you lap it? PM Me if you can cause I'll have like 2 or 3 FASt questions to ask you, about the fan, your load temp and if your Heatsink is actually REALLY HOT under load when you touch it, cause mine is not so I might think its not well installed or not efficient.

thanks Man


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Don't mean to drop in my







since it's already been covered well. I will say that LLC can be board/chip specific though. Generally down low it does work well and up high (as in really high), it can be dangerous.

That said, there have been benching competitions with 2 very similar systems where one set-up just didn't work without LLC and the other didn't work (well) with it on.

I haven't loaded my new UD3P in yet, but I notice with my ASUS P5E Deluxe/Rampage that LLC even at stock causes the volt/temps to jump around much more. Paradox no doubt, but as in all generalizations (including the one stated here), there can be exceptions, so it's always a good idea to adhere to general rules and monitor your own system.

Excuse stating what may be obvious; time and again it seems to need suggesting.


----------



## sportflyer

Currently stable at 3.2G .

Mobo is UD3L , CPU is E6600 2.4G 
Ram is Adata ddr2-800 ( 5/5/5/18)
Vcore 1.393,
Mch core 1.16,
Ram Voltage 1.88. 
FSB 400mhz , multiplier 8.
Temp 50 C when running prime95 for a few hours.

Windows fail to start when I change multiplier to 9 . I did raise Vcore to 1.4 Windows tries to start but screen goes blank after the beginning screen with the windows logo.

How high can I raise CPU voltage? I know this RAM's max voltage is 2.1V .

Anything else to try ?


----------



## SgtHop

I must have misread what he was saying, or skipped a sentence, because I thought he was just asking what people thought about it.


----------



## bk7794

Hello. Sorry I haven't been on ocn much often. I have the time but not the will or anything..







loss of interest I guess. Not sure. Anyways, back into it..kinda and I was folding with my gpu and I noticed the PCB gets VERY hot. And the NB is right above it. Last night it was very warm in my room and I touched the NB cooler and it was hot. Almost unbarable to touch but not quite there. It was past warm. I quickly took the gpu folding down and all that.

Anyways. I was wondering if I should get a NB cooler if I continue my ocing journey. I was thinking of getting a mosfet and a NB cooler. What do you think?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sportflyer*


Currently stable at 3.2G .

Mobo is UD3L , CPU is E6600 2.4G 
Ram is Adata ddr2-800 ( 5/5/5/18)
Vcore 1.393,
Mch core 1.16,
Ram Voltage 1.88. 
FSB 400mhz , multiplier 8.
Temp 50 C when running prime95 for a few hours.

Windows fail to start when I change multiplier to 9 . I did raise Vcore to 1.4 Windows tries to start but screen goes blank after the beginning screen with the windows logo.

How high can I raise CPU voltage? I know this RAM's max voltage is 2.1V .

Anything else to try ?


Set your ram to 2.1, after you finish OC'ing the CPU you can turn the ram volt's down as needed.
You have to raise other volt's such as CPU termination and MCH.
To give you an idea, here is an example
400X9=3.6 GHz
vcore 1.32
CPU term 1.30
MCH 1.28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


Hello. Sorry I haven't been on ocn much often. I have the time but not the will or anything..







loss of interest I guess. Not sure. Anyways, back into it..kinda and I was folding with my gpu and I noticed the PCB gets VERY hot. And the NB is right above it. Last night it was very warm in my room and I touched the NB cooler and it was hot. Almost unbarable to touch but not quite there. It was past warm. I quickly took the gpu folding down and all that.

Anyways. I was wondering if I should get a NB cooler if I continue my ocing journey. I was thinking of getting a mosfet and a NB cooler. What do you think?


May help a little, but not necessary. If you pull the blue plate of the coolers, air can circulate much better and will cool them down.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


Anyways. I was wondering if I should get a NB cooler if I continue my ocing journey. I was thinking of getting a mosfet and a NB cooler. What do you think?



I have a makeshift 60mm fan blowing onto mine right now reading is 38c...

I was folding on my Q9550 & 285 last week, had registered on my account for 9am - 12pm - 3pm when I got home at 6pm the pc was in a power cycle, on - off - on - off with no post...

Reset cmos and tried to figure out what happened.. Needless to say I am no longer stable at 4.0, just complete shutdown when I try to stress it. Had 50 pass IBT at 1.318v bios, now cant even do it at 1.36 bios, just complete shut off, no error or bsod...

Probably going to do an RMA... I will most likely wait til I can grap a used UD3P tho, then RMA this one and use it in my girls pc or something...


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Set your ram to 2.1, after you finish OC'ing the CPU you can turn the ram volt's down as needed.
You have to raise other volt's such as CPU termination and MCH.
To give you an idea, here is an example
400X9=3.6 GHz
vcore 1.32
CPU term 1.30
MCH 1.28
.


His Ram is rated at 1.8v http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16820211188


----------



## andressergio

Sup guys

Yesterday was my first tests with the xeon amazing chip i love it







Cheers to all


----------



## sportflyer

10acjed, even tho the Ram is rated at 1.8v from NG specs , I contacted Adata and they told me I could go up to 2.1V absolute max. So I think I had better stay to 2.0V for some margin of safety !

BTW I notice there is difference between the Vcore readings of CPUZ/CPID and what I input in the BIOS. The CPUZ/CPUID readings are identical and both are about .04 lower than my input values. Any issues with this?


----------



## 10acjed

Oh, ok... Just wasnt sure.. Wouldnt want to see you put too much volts to it and be sorry...

But most DDR2 800 can take 2.0 - 2.1v.....


----------



## sportflyer

Another question: Can the Win7 power saving options affect the prime95 torture test? Maybe I should set it so that it never goes to sleep mode during the test . TKs


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


ChesterMech, thanx for the advice buddy, I appreciate and now understand the meaning of Vdrop ..

I just looked at your system info and notice your Coolermaster V8 is modded, what have you done to it, did you lap it? PM Me if you can cause I'll have like 2 or 3 FASt questions to ask you, about the fan, your load temp and if your Heatsink is actually REALLY HOT under load when you touch it, cause mine is not so I might think its not well installed or not efficient.

thanks Man


I know you asked me to PM ya, but I thought everyone else might like to read my answer.

No lapping...my V8 came lapped. It was like looking at a mirror, and it passed the straight edge test. The CPU is not lapped either and has only a very fine imperfection when tested witha straight edge...so I left it alone.

Most of my mods involve 3 steps:
isolate (use ducting and fans to provide fresh cool air to a given sub-system)
control (Kaze Server provides 4 zones of control)
monitor (Kaze Server provides 4 zones of monitoring)

The modding is as follows:

Cut a 120mm hole in the side of my case, install a Kaze 130 cfm 3000rpm 38mm monster, use clothes dryer ducting to route this fan to the V8 cooler box I made. The cooler box just surrounds the V8 so only fresh cool air hits itand is carried through. I changed the V8 fan stock up to a Silverstone 110cfm 25mm fan.

I control some of my fans with a Kaze Server which controls up to 4 fans, reads up to 4 temp probes, and can control the fans according to the temp probes.

It's a fine balance to getting it to cool at the highest possible rate....faster moving air is not always the right way to cool something. It is possible to move air across a heat source too fast to allow proper heat transfer to occur. So I have to play with the fan speeds to get it right.

Since my changes I'm peaking at 55 C running Prime95. I have a temp probe directly on the top of the V8 heat sink. It reads 28 C


----------



## KaRLiToS

can you provide some pictures if you can, and when you touch (with your fingers) at the V8 heatsink fins, is it hot underload?

Thanks for you answer


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
can you provide some pictures if you can, and when you touch (with your fingers) at the V8 heatsink fins, is it hot underload?

Thanks for you answer

I can't provide, I don't have a digital camera of any type.

I've never touched the top of the heatsink. I would recommend you get a temp probe of some type to get a more accurate idea of your heatsink temp.


----------



## ben h

so does lapping ur heat sing help?
also wat is lapping lol


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
I have a makeshift 60mm fan blowing onto mine right now reading is 38c...

I was folding on my Q9550 & 285 last week, had registered on my account for 9am - 12pm - 3pm when I got home at 6pm the pc was in a power cycle, on - off - on - off with no post...

Reset cmos and tried to figure out what happened.. Needless to say I am no longer stable at 4.0, just complete shutdown when I try to stress it. Had 50 pass IBT at 1.318v bios, now cant even do it at 1.36 bios, just complete shut off, no error or bsod...

Probably going to do an RMA... I will most likely wait til I can grap a used UD3P tho, then RMA this one and use it in my girls pc or something...

what program do you use to monitor it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Set your ram to 2.1, after you finish OC'ing the CPU you can turn the ram volt's down as needed.
You have to raise other volt's such as CPU termination and MCH.
To give you an idea, here is an example
400X9=3.6 GHz
vcore 1.32
CPU term 1.30
MCH 1.28

May help a little, but not necessary. If you pull the blue plate of the coolers, air can circulate much better and will cool them down.

alright, I probably will just leave it stock then. I dont wanna ruin the mobo or the cooler.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


what program do you use to monitor it?

alright, I probably will just leave it stock then. I dont wanna ruin the mobo or the cooler.


Both everest & HWMonitor...

just got done playing some crysis.... reading 50c right now









thats pretty hot for a motherboard....


----------



## spaghettiedy

I having trouble with getting Win7 64 to load. It goes through the install, reboots for its normal process, and blue screens during next boot. Does it on Win7 32 as well, and haven't tried XP yet. I can go through BIOS just fine. I think its RAM, but not sure. Here's what I have:

OCZ Gold PC6400 - 8Gb OCZ2G8008GQ (Have tried just one stick in 1st slot)
or
Samsung 6400 - 2Gb M378T2953CZ-CE7

Neither are on the "certified" memory compatibly list from Gigabyte.

I have nothing special as far as RAID, just trying to get the OS to work 1st. HD is plugged into ICH10 BIOS is up to date.

I just have to go spend another $100 on memory, but will if I have to.

What's everyone think about the problem? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


what program do you use to monitor it?


If your wanting to see the NB temps you need a program called MCHTemp, the motherboard/system readings these other progams list is not the NB.


----------



## spaghettiedy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaghettiedy*


I having trouble with getting Win7 64 to load. It goes through the install, reboots for its normal process, and blue screens during next boot. Does it on Win7 32 as well, and haven't tried XP yet. I can go through BIOS just fine. I think its RAM, but not sure. Here's what I have:

OCZ Gold PC6400 - 8Gb OCZ2G8008GQ (Have tried just one stick in 1st slot)
or
Samsung 6400 - 2Gb M378T2953CZ-CE7

Neither are on the "certified" memory compatibly list from Gigabyte.

I have nothing special as far as RAID, just trying to get the OS to work 1st. HD is plugged into ICH10 BIOS is up to date.

I just have to go spend another $100 on memory, but will if I have to.

What's everyone think about the problem? Thanks in advance!!!


Probably should have research this before I bought the board, but it seems that this board is VERY particular with it's RAM. Is this true everyone? What's everyone using/like?


----------



## ben h

i never had a prob with my ram


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Both everest & HWMonitor...

just got done playing some crysis.... reading 50c right now









thats pretty hot for a motherboard....


mine doesn't show.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


If your wanting to see the NB temps you need a program called MCHTemp, the motherboard/system readings these other progams list is not the NB.


Link?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
If your wanting to see the NB temps you need a program called MCHTemp, the motherboard/system readings these other progams list is not the NB.

Got an english link for that program?

Google just gives me russian...


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
mine doesn't show.









Do a touch test... It gets pretty hot when gaming and such.... Not as much in a stress test tho..

I have one for the southbridge, but I think I am going to add a cooler to my NB....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaghettiedy* 
Probably should have research this before I bought the board, but it seems that this board is VERY particular with it's RAM. Is this true everyone? What's everyone using/like?

I have a set of Patriot Viper 1066 (2x2gb) and a set of OCZ Reaper 1000 (2x2gb) work perfectly fine..

Lots of people use the G.Skill 1066 2x2gb kit....


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Both everest & HWMonitor...

just got done playing some crysis.... reading 50c right now









thats pretty hot for a motherboard....

everest and hwmonitor just show MB temp which isnt the NB.
MB temp sensor is located near the southbridge.
like *hoss* said you need MchTemp to monitor the NB and this program will only show temperature of NB when it's over 55C

EDIT the program is only in russian


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
everest and hwmonitor just show MB temp which isnt the NB.
MB temp sensor is located near the southbridge.
like *hoss* said you need MchTemp to monitor the NB and this program will only show temperature of NB when it's over 55C

EDIT the program is only in russian

yep, I believe it would show down to 46c on mine or it use to


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
*MB temp sensor is located near the southbridge.*

EDIT the program is only in russian

That would explain why it hits 50c+ in games... That close to the pci-e slot, and my card hits 70 - 72 in some games....


----------



## radaja

yea i could never use that program because with my AC aircooling my temps inside my case were too cold.MB sensor always read 10c to 17c never higher,so the mchtemp program did me no good.i even tried doing what the maker of it told me to do,turn of my AC and set vNB to 1.56v-160v and run prime and see if it would go above 50c.but it wouldnt,it never changed.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaghettiedy*


I having trouble with getting Win7 64 to load. It goes through the install, reboots for its normal process, and blue screens during next boot. Does it on Win7 32 as well, and haven't tried XP yet. I can go through BIOS just fine. I think its RAM, but not sure. Here's what I have:

OCZ Gold PC6400 - 8Gb OCZ2G8008GQ (Have tried just one stick in 1st slot)
or
Samsung 6400 - 2Gb M378T2953CZ-CE7

Neither are on the "certified" memory compatibly list from Gigabyte.

I have nothing special as far as RAID, just trying to get the OS to work 1st. HD is plugged into ICH10 BIOS is up to date.

I just have to go spend another $100 on memory, but will if I have to.

What's everyone think about the problem? Thanks in advance!!!


Did you set the timings and volts for your ram in the BIOS? You have to do this manually.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


everest and hwmonitor just show MB temp which isnt the NB.
MB temp sensor is located near the southbridge.
like *hoss* said you need MchTemp to monitor the NB and this program will only show temperature of NB when it's over 55C

EDIT the program is only in russian


Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## bk7794

ok, I downloaded MCH temp...now I can't get it to work.


----------



## computerfreak09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LLC is is fine as long as your not pumping high volts, 1.55 through it.


alright thanks man









btw a quick update:i got 3.6Ghz right now on my Q9550 on this motherboard..gonna go for gold!(4.0Ghz)soon...

this board is really really smooth and stable!


----------



## ChesterMech

Can anyone give me an idea how much south bridge voltage I need for a 4 drive raid?
Any info on this topic at all?
Do we bench or stress the south bridge?

Thanks if you can help.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


ok, I downloaded MCH temp...now I can't get it to work.


Same here... LOL, couldnt tell you why it doesnt work as all the messages are in Russian....

Oh well.... Guess we just wing it and hope its not that hot..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
Can anyone give me an idea how much south bridge voltage I need for a 4 drive raid?
Any info on this topic at all?
Do we bench or stress the south bridge?

Thanks if you can help.

My guess would be about 1.3 for 4 drives. If it's not stable you will know.


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
My guess would be about 1.3 for 4 drives. If it's not stable you will know.









Thanks...that's what I chose/guessed. Do you think it would be safe to figure 1.4v if all the drive ports are filled?
Do you have any idea about the two purple sata ports, the Gigabyte chipset ones...are they regulated differently?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
Thanks...that's what I chose/guessed. Do you think it would be safe to figure 1.4v if all the drive ports are filled?
Do you have any idea about the two purple sata ports, the Gigabyte chipset ones...are they regulated differently?

I don't know about 1.4, all you can do is try. Yes the purple ones are for a different setup, but I can't remember how.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Same here... LOL, couldnt tell you why it doesnt work as all the messages are in Russian....

Oh well.... Guess we just wing it and hope its not that hot..


Windows 7 requires the use of signed drivers which this program doesnt have. There are a few ways to get around this like pressing F8 before windows boots up and selecting "disable driver signature enforcement" from the options. This way to fix it is not permanent and only works for that boot up. Other more permanent way is to download this app, run it and enable test mode first, then select the "sign a system file" and enter "C:windows\\system32\\drivers\\mama.sys" and restart.


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow 1 week away and I come back to 12 page of 20, wow


----------



## sportflyer

Here is what I have for 3.6Ghz

CPU E6600

400mhz X9

Vcore= 1.49 ( 1.5 unloaded) 
Vtt =1.34
V MCH =1.34
Temp 58 degrees ( Prime95)

Are these OK ?

Anything less than Vcore of 1.49 , one of the cores fail the prime95 test after 5 mins . ( Bios setting is actually 1.5325V)

I have not run long test yet so far stable after 30 mins of Prime95

I am not sure that the NB temp is running .

Which voltage should I raise next , if the longer term test fails stability ?

TKs


----------



## BIGGUN

Anyone interested in helping me get my sig to 3.6? Its 3.4 stable now with decent vcore for 12 hours. I also just bought this ram.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226103


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sportflyer* 
Here is what I have for 3.6Ghz

Are these OK ?

Anything less than Vcore of 1.49 , one of the cores fail the prime95 test after 5 mins . ( Bios setting is actually 1.5325V)

I have not run long test yet so far stable after 30 mins of Prime95
I am not sure that the NB temp is running .
Which voltage should I raise next , if the longer term test fails stability ?

TKs

You will have to run Prime95 a good 10 hours to be certain its stable.

Other than that it looks good. Volts are a little high, but it looks like if you really want those high clocks you need the high voltage...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BIGGUN* 
Anyone interested in helping me get my sig to 3.6? Its 3.4 stable now with decent vcore for 12 hours. I also just bought this ram.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226103


You should just need a bump to the cpu volts, bring it up about 0.05 or so and test.. You may need to bump other volts too...

See attached txt, fill in your settings and copy n paste it all, including the


Code:


 wrap...


----------



## spaghettiedy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Did you set the timings and volts for your ram in the BIOS? You have to do this manually.


Not at first, but after the first failed setup I tried. My plan was to get Win7 64 installed and running before tweaking the BIOS. So, the auto settings for RAM may or may not work?

When "tried" to set the timings for my RAM, I switched standard timings but not the advanced ones.

I am at the point where I'm questioning if the problem is memory.

Thoughts? Anybody else have grief with this?


----------



## ChesterMech

Good day all:

I've added a RAID array to my system and thought I would post the benchmark results for anyone interested.

Test software is HD Tune v2.55

I'm open to tips on other programs. I can still redo the tests cause I haven't copied any data yet. So if there is a better HDD benchmark program than HD Tune, let me know and I'll check it out.

The drives tested are an OCZ Vertex Turbo 30GB and a Western Digital 500GB 7200RPM 16MB, I snagged four of them on Saturday.

I think I covered all the possible combination's. I did not test a two drive mirror because I know it would be the slowest setup and I would never use RAID1 on it's own.

Just for fun, I tested the SSD on both controllers. The difference is surprising.

Here we go:

HD Tune: Intel WDC WD5000AAKS-00V1A Benchmark 1 drive

Transfer Rate Minimum : 63.2 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 127.2 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 102.0 MB/sec
Access Time : 15.1 ms
Burst Rate : 147.3 MB/sec
CPU Usage : 2.7%

HD Tune: Gigabyte OCZ VERTEX-TURBO Benchmark 1 drive

Transfer Rate Minimum : 118.4 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 129.4 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 128.3 MB/sec
Access Time : 0.1 ms
Burst Rate : 109.8 MB/sec
CPU Usage : 2.3%

HD Tune: Intel OCZ VERTEX-TURBO Benchmark 1 drive

Transfer Rate Minimum : 115.2 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 233.3 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 200.4 MB/sec
Access Time : 0.1 ms
Burst Rate : 210.0 MB/sec
CPU Usage : 4.2%

HD Tune: Intel Raid 10 Volume Benchmark 4 drives

Transfer Rate Minimum : 122.4 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 242.5 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 205.0 MB/sec
Access Time : 15.0 ms
Burst Rate : 147.4 MB/sec
CPU Usage : 6.5%

HD Tune: Intel Raid 5 Volume Benchmark 3 drives

Transfer Rate Minimum : 114.6 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 182.2 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 151.6 MB/sec
Access Time : 15.1 ms
Burst Rate : 147.3 MB/sec
CPU Usage : 7.4%

HD Tune: Intel Raid 5 Volume Benchmark 4 drives

Transfer Rate Minimum : 142.0 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 206.5 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 178.2 MB/sec
Access Time : 13.0 ms
Burst Rate : 147.2 MB/sec
CPU Usage : 6.6%

HD Tune: Intel Raid 0 Volume Benchmark 2 drives

Transfer Rate Minimum : 120.2 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 221.1 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 186.2 MB/sec
Access Time : 15.1 ms
Burst Rate : 147.3 MB/sec
CPU Usage : 5.4%

HD Tune: Intel Raid 0 Volume Benchmark 3 drives

Transfer Rate Minimum : 141.8 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 233.4 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 202.1 MB/sec
Access Time : 13.4 ms
Burst Rate : 147.3 MB/sec
CPU Usage : 4.6%

HD Tune: Intel Raid 0 Volume Benchmark 4 drives

Transfer Rate Minimum : 147.0 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 236.1 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 207.3 MB/sec
Access Time : 12.0 ms
Burst Rate : 147.2 MB/sec
CPU Usage : 6.1%

So far my choice would be RAID5 with 4 HDD's. A loss of some transfer rate, but a 2 ms gain, and an extra 500GB.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


So far my choice would be RAID5 with 4 HDD's. A loss of some transfer rate, but a 2 ms gain, and an extra 500GB.


I concur, RAID 5. You can have one HDD failure and you're OK. Adds some security to the setup.


----------



## spaghettiedy

Don't know if this is new or not, but was looking on G Skill website and found this article:

http://www.gskill.com/news.php?index=258

Seems like G Skill is on top of their game for this MOBO. Probably the RAM I'll be buying.


----------



## spaghettiedy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaghettiedy*


Don't know if this is new or not, but was looking on G Skill website and found this article:

http://www.gskill.com/news.php?index=258

Seems like G Skill is on top of their game for this MOBO. Probably the RAM I'll be buying.


This is for revision 1.0 NOT 1.6. Is their something that I'm missing w/ this MOBO? Is 1.0 more stable than 1.6? Could this be causing BSODs for Win7 64?


----------



## NoGuru

Yes G.Skills work very well on this board.


----------



## sportflyer

10acjed, Prime 95 will not hold for more than 1/2 hr until I raise Vcore to 1.5 loaded . One core consistently fails the test. Do you think that reducing Vcore and upping VMCH a bit would help ?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
so does lapping ur heat sing help?
also wat is lapping lol

In an overclocked computer, thermal efficiency is everything. All modern processors have an aluminum- or nickel-plated cap, called an integrated heat spreader (IHS). This gives the processor heat sink a solid surface to be mated with. However, every IHS has microscopic gaps that reduce the surface area that comes into contact with the heat sink. By lapping (with sandpaper) your processor, you smooth away these gaps and expose the copper surface beneath the plating. This can lead to a temperature reduction of as much as 10 percent, resulting in more stable operation and the ability to reach higher clock speeds

source: http://www.ehow.com/how_5510592_lap-cpu-processor.html


----------



## KaRLiToS

On my Q9650, I tried overclocking my rig with the (8) multiplier, Im now with 8x 507 (4.04 Ghz) and I cant go any higher because I dont know what volts to bump, but also because my CPU reaches 75'C during intelburntest, what should I do? vcore: 1.35 and CPU Vtt at 1.3. Should I use an higher multiplier?


----------



## ellisd420

I am buying a used machine from a friend that has a q6600.

Option 1: His current set-up is gigabyte ep45-ud3p motherboard with OCZ pc-8500 memory. The cpu runs stock 2.4ghz with this set-up. graphics card 8800gtx. Have had zero luck overclocking. any single bios change to fsb or anything makes it unbootable

Option 2: q6600 @ 3.0 ghz on MSI p6n platinum motherboard (nvidia chipset) and patriot 800mhz ram. same gpu.

I am buying this to play games. what is better? 3.0 ghz on older chipset or p45 chipset and faster ram with cpu at 2.4ghz?

Thanks for your input. If you can tell me why one is better than the other I really appreciate it.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisd420*


I am buying a used machine from a friend that has a q6600.

Option 1: His current set-up is gigabyte ep45-ud3p motherboard with OCZ pc-8500 memory. The cpu runs stock 2.4ghz with this set-up. graphics card 8800gtx. Have had zero luck overclocking. any single bios change to fsb or anything makes it unbootable


Just need to post your bios settings.. I am sure that Q6600 will do 3.4 maybe even 3.6...

Your missing something in the bios settings...


----------



## ellisd420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Just need to post your bios settings.. I am sure that Q6600 will do 3.4 maybe even 3.6...

Your missing something in the bios settings...


I know it seems like something simple. If I even changed the fsb by 1mhz the system wont boot. Goes into reboot loop. clearing cmos doesnt fix either. i have to actually take out the battery. which means removing the graphix card. after doing this several times now the battery clip broke so i have decided to just leave it alone.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisd420*


I am buying a used machine from a friend that has a q6600.

Option 1: His current set-up is gigabyte ep45-ud3p motherboard with OCZ pc-8500 memory. The cpu runs stock 2.4ghz with this set-up. graphics card 8800gtx. Have had zero luck overclocking. any single bios change to fsb or anything makes it unbootable

Option 2: q6600 @ 3.0 ghz on MSI p6n platinum motherboard (nvidia chipset) and patriot 800mhz ram. same gpu.

I am buying this to play games. what is better? 3.0 ghz on older chipset or p45 chipset and faster ram with cpu at 2.4ghz?

Thanks for your input. If you can tell me why one is better than the other I really appreciate it.


Option 1, he did not know what he was doing if he could not overclock with this board.
Flash the BIOS to a newer version.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Option 1, he did not know what he was doing if he could not overclock with this board.
Flash the BIOS to a newer version.


What he said..

Generally the no post power loop is due to a setting not holding...

If I clear cmos and load cmos from bios it will at times do this..

So I

1.) enable usb keyboard/mouse (cause i need to)
2.) set ram volts and timings
3.) save n exit, and boot all the way to windows

then restart and back to bios

1.) go to advanced bios and disable all the crap.
SpeedStep, C1E, Thermal Monitor etc...

Save n exit, boot to all the way to desktop....

restart and go back into bios.

start overclocking.....

Dont ask why cause I cant tell you. But some times this is my only option. Other times it just loads cmos from bios and boots right up...

UD3L F9 Bios....


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


In an overclocked computer, thermal efficiency is everything. All modern processors have an aluminum- or nickel-plated cap, called an integrated heat spreader (IHS). This gives the processor heat sink a solid surface to be mated with. However, every IHS has microscopic gaps that reduce the surface area that comes into contact with the heat sink. By lapping (with sandpaper) your processor, you smooth away these gaps and expose the copper surface beneath the plating. This can lead to a temperature reduction of as much as 10 percent, resulting in more stable operation and the ability to reach higher clock speeds

source: http://www.ehow.com/how_5510592_lap-cpu-processor.html


ahh thx for the info


----------



## gd6noob

hey are these settings good?


----------



## ben h

is it running stable?
also wat are the temps


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gd6noob* 
hey are these settings good?










i would tighten up the ram timings to 5-5-5-15 and trfc at 64 for ddr2-800


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gd6noob* 
hey are these settings good?










I would go with 4-4-4-12 Standard timing.


----------



## radaja

well he's obviously a beginner and trying to do 4-4-4 12 with his 2x2GB kit mushkin blacklines is probably going to cause him OCing issues.i think his kit is rated for 5-5-5-15 if this is his kit
991599 - 2GB DDR2 PC2-8500 5-5-5-15 Blackline


----------



## gd6noob

just updated my settings again...


----------



## datflipkid

this annoying ass sleep mode problem is pissing me off and yet no bios update. is it my ram?


----------



## gd6noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


well he's obviously a beginner and trying to do 4-4-4 12 with his 2x2GB kit mushkin blacklines is probably going to cause him OCing issues.i think his kit is rated for 5-5-5-15 if this is his kit
991599 - 2GB DDR2 PC2-8500 5-5-5-15 Blackline


close... mine is 996599 - 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 PC2-8500 5-5-5-15 Blackline


----------



## NoGuru

I will post this link for the new guys http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


On my Q9650, I tried overclocking my rig with the (8) multiplier, Im now with 8x 507 (4.04 Ghz) and I cant go any higher because I dont know what volts to bump, but also because my CPU reaches 75'C during intelburntest, what should I do? vcore: 1.35 and CPU Vtt at 1.3. Should I use an higher multiplier?


For 507mhz FSB you need more VTT, some more Vcore wouldn't hurt probably.

I'ld really stop stressing about those intelburntest temps if I were you, it's normal that they are way high, if you really really HAVE or want to run it for some reason just run it with your case open (side panel removed). If it still runs too hot even with your case open just stop running it. Use prime for stability testing.


----------



## BIGGUN

These are my settings for 3.4. These are 12 hour prime stable. I have better fans now so I'm hoping temps are a little better than they were in my screenshot. Id like to get 3.6 stable. This is for sig with this memory.
http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Blackl...elated_support

Any suggestions?

CPU =Q6600
Motherboard = EP45T-UD3P
BIOS Version = F8C
Ram =996782 - 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800 7-9-7-24 Blackline

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................:3.40

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:Enabled 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:378
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:Standard 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......







rofile1 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:400mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............:4.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:1600 1512 
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:7
tRCD ................................:9
tRP..................................:7
tRAS.................................:24

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:4
tWTR.................................:6
tWR..................................:10
tRFC.................................:74
tRTP.................................:6
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................:1.4
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:Auto
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:Auto
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........:Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:1.640
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:Auto


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BIGGUN*


These are my settings for 3.4. These are 12 hour prime stable. I have better fans now so I'm hoping temps are a little better than they were in my screenshot. Id like to get 3.6 stable.

Any suggestions?



Code:


Code:


Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:Enabled 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.475
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.40 - 1.45
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:  1.58
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........:Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:1.640
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:Auto

try those settings, keep an eye on temps tho.. More voltage & more MHz = more heat....


----------



## gd6noob

i have 4gb of ram.. 2x2gb sticks.. windows only read 3.5gb... is this correct or do i have to change something in the bios for windows to read this correctly...

im running XP pro


----------



## BIGGUN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 

Code:



Code:


Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:Enabled 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.475
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.40 - 1.45
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:  1.58
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........:Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:1.640
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:Auto

try those settings, keep an eye on temps tho.. More voltage & more MHz = more heat....

I tried these settings. Wouldn't make it to Windows until I tried 450x8. Started Prime95 and temps shot up to 80c pretty fast. So I guess I had better hold off until I get a better cooler. But I really appreciate your input


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gd6noob* 
i have 4gb of ram.. 2x2gb sticks.. windows only read 3.5gb... is this correct or do i have to change something in the bios for windows to read this correctly...

im running XP pro


With a 32bit OS thats all the ram it will recognize.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BIGGUN* 
I tried these settings. Wouldn't make it to Windows until I tried 450x8. Started Prime95 and temps shot up to 80c pretty fast. So I guess I had better hold off until I get a better cooler. But I really appreciate your input

Yeah, some of the Q6600's run pretty hot. I know my first one wasnt too bad, managed to stay under 65c @ 3.4 - 1.475v on a TRUE..
But my 2nd one was a furnace, it would hit 67c on water with 1.48v @ 3.6..


----------



## JessicaD

Spaghettiedy,

Have you performed a Windows Memory diagnostic to confirm whether or not your hardware is failing? Also, could it be that Windows 7 needs chipset / SATA / RAID drivers loaded prior to installation?

Should you require additional assistance and guidance, Microsoft does have an official Windows 7 Support Forum located here http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...egory/w7itpro/ . It is supported by product specialists as well as engineers and support teams.

Jessica
Microsoft Windows Client Team


----------



## sportflyer

The system is stable at 3.6Ghz after running Prime95 for 6 hrs with these settings:

Vcore = 1.502 ( loaded)
Vtt=1.360
Vmch=1.34
Core temps 58 deg.

When I try to up the FSB to 410 , Prime 95 fails almost immediately . What can I try next without adding higher CPU voltage?

Am I at the limit already for my particular CPU ?

Tks


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sportflyer* 
The system is stable at 3.6Ghz after running Prime95 for 6 hrs with these settings:

Vcore = 1.502 ( loaded)
Vtt=1.360
Vmch=1.34
Core temps 58 deg.

When I try to up the FSB to 410 , Prime 95 fails almost immediately . What can I try next without adding higher CPU voltage?

Am I at the limit already for my particular CPU ?

Tks

is it failing at 8k?
if so up ur vcore a lil


----------



## sportflyer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
is it failing at 8k?
if so up ur vcore a lil

It's failing during the very first 1024 test









Worker 1 only , the other seems to be running fine. This seems to be the core that fails first whenever the test fails.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sportflyer* 
It's failing during the very first 1024 test









Worker 1 only , the other seems to be running fine. This seems to be the core that fails first whenever the test fails.

An E6600 @ 3.6 is pretty respectable... It would appear to me without bumping your vcore your not going to get stable any higher...


----------



## sportflyer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
An E6600 @ 3.6 is pretty respectable... It would appear to me without bumping your vcore your not going to get stable any higher...


I think you may be right. I am afraid I am already very close to Vcore max which I believe is 1.55volts? I don't want shorten the life of the Processor.

I would really like to stay at a V core of 1.49V which means I think the CPU speed would have to be around 3. 4G or so which is not too bad .


----------



## ben h

1024k u dont need 2 bump up ur vcore
i think that high its somthin with ur ram i forgot some 1 told me a few days ago
that if 8k fails u need 2 up v core and higher isnt v core
ahh here it is

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
an worker error in 8k is most likely needs and increase in cpu vcore
failures in small fft's vcore related
failures in large fft's are memory/NB related
a crash or BSOD is memory related


----------



## sportflyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


1024k u dont need 2 bump up ur vcore
i think that high its somthin with ur ram i forgot some 1 told me a few days ago
that if 8k fails u need 2 up v core and higher isnt v core
ahh here it is


OK. I will experiment by upping the NB a tad .


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sportflyer*


OK. I will experiment by upping the NB a tad .


k hope it works


----------



## Lige

Has anyone ever done the SLI Hack on this Motherboard? 
I am trying to iron out a couple things before I do it.

I just want to make sure I can do the following:

I have read over this, however it doesn't state what drivers can be used. Can I use the most recent 196.75 drivers for this process? I read somewhere that 196 is usable, but may be flawed. I just want to verify before I go and install a driver that doesn't work with SLI. Mainly because I want the latest ones.

For Windows 7 64-Bit, can someone explain this to me, because the way it is worded confuses me:

Quote:



*Section C. Windows 7 64-bit, method 1, modded Forceware 190.62 Vista/7*
Steps 1-2 are the same.

*Step 5.* *Disable UAC, enter system to test mode, make modified driver file have certified for OS.*


What is test mode? Safe Mode? How does one go about doing that last part about making it have the modified driver file? Just copying and pasting over it?


----------



## NoGuru

There has been a few that have done it and had it work. I can't help you with the method, as I'm not sure what they mean by test or safe mode.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Got an english link for that program?

Google just gives me russian...

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f59/meas...mchtemp-34373/


----------



## TFB

Hey, I have a question about RAM strappings.

I want to set a FSB of 450. The highest strappings the UD3P is for 400. I'm running 1066 DDR2. Setting it to 450 gives me a choice of 900 and two or three other ratios that are way over 1066.

How do I manually set my ram speed? Is it possible?


----------



## shizdan

How do I clear the cmos?


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFB*


Hey, I have a question about RAM strappings.

I want to set a FSB of 450. The highest strappings the UD3P is for 400. I'm running 1066 DDR2. Setting it to 450 gives me a choice of 900 and two or three other ratios that are way over 1066.

How do I manually set my ram speed? Is it possible?


you cant manually set it,the way you mean.but you
can find the right speed with fsb speed and the dividers.

if you set your fsb to 450 you can choose a 1:1 ratio that nets you ddr2-900
using either the 333 strap or 400 strap.you can choose the 5:6 ratio/333 strap
which will give you ddr2-1080 your ddr1066 ram should be able to do this.
this would be the best setting i think.set the static trd to 8.

heres a chart for the RAM ratios and STRAPS

200 strap: 3:4, 3:5, 1:2
266 strap: 4:5, 2:3, 1:2
333 strap: 1:1, 5:6, 5:8, 1:2
400 strap: 1:1, 3:4, 2:3

ratios are calculated by multiplying the second number
in the ratio by the FSB speed,the divide that by the first
number in the ratio multiply by 2 for ddr2 and then you 
get the actual memory speed.
Example:5:6 at 450fsb. 450x6=2700 divide by 5=540 x2=ddr2-1080








**************************************** ***********


----------



## dcshoejake

I recently just bought this motherboard for my dad so he could go off on an adventure and build his first PC. After a little trouble with him trying to get the ram seated (I would have helped him but I'm in a diff state) be finally got it to post. He takes every second of his free time and puts it into that computer now.


















~Sent from my iPhone~


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


How do I clear the cmos?


theres jumper pins next to the front panel header that you can use a screw driver to ground it,if you dont have the plugcover.i always used the screwdriver.just power off the computer and unplug the PSU the just make the two pin touch for a few seconds.or remove the battery for a while.
heres a pic for you.i circled it in red.


----------



## TFB

I always thought the strapping guide on the right meant that if D meant 400FSB, you could only use it for a 400 FSB. They don't really explain it all that clearly.

Good to know you can use the other options.


----------



## radaja

yea you can use any strap you want.200strap has tighter nb timings where as 400 will be looser.so when you get up to 500fsb its going to be easier to use the 333 strap or 400strap.ive always found the 333 strap to be the best in performance with higher FSB speeds


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
theres jumper pins next to the front panel header that you can use a screw driver to ground it,if you dont have the plugcover.i always used the screwdriver.]


Screwdriver is easier then the jumper as well... I wish they would just make a button already..


----------



## kimosabi

So what's you guys next motherboard? I'm planning my i7 upgrade this year and kinda curious on what the rest of the P45-UD3 fanboys have to say.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
So what's you guys next motherboard? I'm planning my i7 upgrade this year and kinda curious on what the rest of the P45-UD3 fanboys have to say.

Humm, most likley the 1366 platform. I would like to try out the new EP45T, DDR3 and USB 3.0 just to see how it performs.


----------



## 10acjed

I am still debating what I am going to do. I may just hold off a while and go with an i7 1366.

But was also considering the i5 750 with either the GA P55 UDx (not sure which is best for overclocking) or the eVga P55 FTW.. I was figuring I could have a big sale and pretty much cover it $ for $. I have a 750i ftw & 2x2GB OCZ Reaper's + my sig rig, if I sell it all I am sure I will be close to the cost of a new setup (i5 750 + mobo & ram)

Just in the thought process right now tho. I am still trying to figure out my stability issues with my current setup. I passed 17 hours Prime blend yesterday @ 360 x 8.5 (3.91) with 1.280v load.
365 x 8.5 failed after 7.5 hours, so I bumped the vcore up to 1.296v load and let it run when I left this am. Hopefully it will be good..


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Just in the thought process right now tho. I am still trying to figure out my stability issues with my current setup. I passed 17 hours Prime blend yesterday @ 360 x 8.5 (3.91) with 1.280v load.
365 x 8.5 failed after 7.5 hours, so I bumped the vcore up to 1.296v load and let it run when I left this am. Hopefully it will be good..


if ur on a comp through out the day i would get teamviewer on both ur comps so wile at work or w.e u can just open that up and see how ur comp at home is doing
TV is free dont even have 2 run it as admin if u cant do that


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
if ur on a comp through out the day i would get teamviewer on both ur comps so wile at work or w.e u can just open that up and see how ur comp at home is doing
TV is free dont even have 2 run it as admin if u cant do that

But it makes going home that much more exciting now


----------



## shizdan

For some reason I just can get my Q9550 E0 (Vid 1.12) stable at 4.0. I tried even bumping the cpu voltage up to 1.4 and that didnt work. Any help?


----------



## freakb18c1

woot time to start lowering some vcore


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


For some reason I just can get my Q9550 E0 (Vid 1.12) stable at 4.0. I tried even bumping the cpu voltage up to 1.4 and that didnt work. Any help?



Use this MIT.txt and post your settings....


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


For some reason I just can get my Q9550 E0 (Vid 1.12) stable at 4.0. I tried even bumping the cpu voltage up to 1.4 and that didnt work. Any help?


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: [8x]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:[+0.5]
CPU Frequency ...........................:4.00GHZ (471X8.5)

********** Clock Chip Control ********

Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [471]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:[100]
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

>>>>> Advanced Clock Control

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]

******** DRAM Performance Control ********

Performance Enhance...................: [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [DISABLED]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [400MHZ]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..............: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 1066..............: [942]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)................: [MANUAL]

>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ..........................................5
tRP'............................................5
tRAS.......................................... 15

Advanced Timing Control [Press Enter]

****** Motherboard Voltage Control ******
>>> CPU

Load-Line Calibration...................[DISABLED]
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.21250V [1.33125]
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V [1.260V]
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V [1.500]
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.760V [0.838]

>>>MCH/ICH

MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V [1.280V]
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V [0838]
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V [0.920]
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V [1.500]
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V [1.100]

>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V [1.840]
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V [0.920]
Channel A Reference 0.900V [0.920]
Channel B Reference 0.900V [0.920]


----------



## Dallus

@shizdan: You may need to bump your MCH voltage a little bit. I have my Q9550 (VID: 1.1725v) at 4.25 with these settings. NB gets a bit warm, but I may take the HS off and throw my waterblock on there.

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Rev 1.6
BIOS Version = ??
Ram = Patriot ViperII 1066MHz

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25 GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500 MHz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 MHz

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: [Auto]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400 MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.0D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000 MHz
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 7
tRP..................................: 7
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: (Auto)
tWTR.................................: (Auto)
tWR..................................: (Auto)
tRFC.................................: (Auto)
tRTP.................................: (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore............................: 1.3625 -> Actually 1.33v in windows
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.34
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.59
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.83

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.80
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: [Normal]
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.59
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: [Normal]
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: [Normal]
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: [Normal]

Does anyone have a pic of the NB HS removed? Or what I'm trying to get at is, if I put the waterblcok on the NB, will it also be able to cool the MOSFETs via the heat pipe? It looks like it may have a plate that the HS is attached to, but I can't tell. I don't want to tear apart the cooling system just to see.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*











woot time to start lowering some vcore


Are those test with your Settings you sent me (private message) if not, can you send me those settings?

And also, did you see a huge temperature drop from your lapping?

Thankx again buddy


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Does anyone have a pic of the NB HS removed? Or what I'm trying to get at is, if I put the waterblcok on the NB, will it also be able to cool the MOSFETs via the heat pipe? It looks like it may have a plate that the HS is attached to, but I can't tell. I don't want to tear apart the cooling system just to see.


*dallus*,i know in the thread at XS there was a guy who took off just the NB heatsink,he said it twist's off from the rest of the HS assembly which left the HS over the mosfets.i'll try and find the pic for you

*Edit*:found it,here you go

Quote:



so how did you keep the hs on the mofsets on when taking off the NB off

does the heatpipe come off



Yes the heatpipe comes off very easily. All you have to do is gently twist it as you're dismounting the northbridge heatsink. It bends easily, so be somewhat gentle.









__________________


----------



## hollywood406

I'm looking to the experts here on the EP45-UD3R thread to help me. I was flying along with the (below) settings, which ran Prime95 an hour+ OK, and decided to run SuperPi to check the memory. Now, I had not had any BSOD while surfing, gaming or encoding.....yet, however when I set SuperPi for 32M it fails within 2 min, no error message. It just says the the program quit. 16M runs without an error. Also, I tried bumping the MCH Core to 1.300v, the MCH Clock Skew to 50ps and set the FSB to 333. If anything, it failed faster









Any words of wisdom?

edit: I'm running 4gb of the Crucial memory

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q6600
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = Crucial Ballistic DDR2 800 2.0v 4-4-4-12

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: n/a
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.42ghz (380x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 380
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 760
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 3 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 6 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 52 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 3 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.4250
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.360
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.630
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.240
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.00v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## sportflyer

Will the mobo automatically set default values when a new processor is installed after overclocking on another processor or do I have to set back to default values as a precaution before replacing processor ? Tks


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollywood406*


I'm looking to the experts here on the EP45-UD3R thread to help me. *I was flying along with the (below) settings, which ran Prime95 an hour+ OK*, and decided to run SuperPi to check the memory. Now, I had not had any BSOD while surfing, gaming or encoding.....yet, however when I set SuperPi for 32M it fails within 2 min, no error message. It just says the the program quit. 16M runs without an error. Also, I tried bumping the MCH Core to 1.300v, the MCH Clock Skew to 50ps and set the FSB to 333. If anything, it failed faster









Any words of wisdom?

edit: I'm running 4gb of the Crucial memory


There is one prolem highlighted in red... I recommend (as do many others) to run Prime95 at least 12 hours straight.
I failed Prime95 on one core yesterday after 7.5 hours....

Try bumping your cpu voltage to 1.475 & your CPU Term to 1.38 - 1.40. The Q6600 is good up to 1.5v and generally takes close to that in order to reach 3.4 and beyond...

What is your windows idle/load voltage with LLC enabled?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sportflyer*


Will the mobo automatically set default values when a new processor is installed after overclocking on another processor or do I have to set back to default values as a precaution before replacing processor ? Tks


I usually load optimized defaults and when you have it apart to put the new cpu in clear the CMOS jumper...

I would not recommend installing a new cpu without doing this


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## hollywood406

Thanks for the quick reply! The idle/load voltage with LLC enabled is 1.392v according to CPUZ The VID of this particular Q6600 chip is a rather high 1.325v









I'll try those settings and see what happens. I'm aware that the CPU can handle more Vcore, I hate to bump it unless I have to. Thanks again for the tips +rep!


----------



## 10acjed

My Q6600 1.325 VID needed 1.475v to run 3.40GHz... That was like 1.44v windows load..

If I were you I would just bump it to 1.497v cpu and 1.40 - 1.44 CPU Term and see how high it will clock.

Keep temps below 75c and you will be fine...

Once stable at highest OC, start lowering the voltages and testing in between til you can find the lowest for that OC.


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
My Q6600 1.325 VID needed 1.475v to run 3.40GHz... That was like 1.44v windows load..

If I were you I would just bump it to 1.497v cpu and 1.40 - 1.44 CPU Term and see how high it will clock.

Keep temps below 75c and you will be fine...

Once stable at highest OC, start lowering the voltages and testing in between til you can find the lowest for that OC.

It's nice to know that I'm not the only one with a high Vid CPU







Temps are pretty decent idle and load, I think it could stand the extra Vcore and Term volts. I'm using a Xigmatek S-1283 and a Antec 300 case. Good cooling and airflow from both. I'll post back with the results, I have to leave for work soon. Thanks again!


----------



## hammer24p

BSOD while surfing.I'm prime blend 14hrs.


----------



## shizdan

What CPU settings should I disable to start overclocking on my cpu?

Edit: I took the setting config from here


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


What CPU settings should I disable to start overclocking on my cpu?


Check this thread shiz -> http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

I seem to have run into a new issue... after finally getting my rig stable and finetuned I decided to add my raptors in raid, this seems to have fooked up my stability, I`m back to BSODs at 4 hour blends...

Any idea what setting that could be? ICH core is at 1.20. I started pumping vcore again but that`s allready too high for my taste...









My MIT;

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P v1.6
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = 8gb Corsair XMS2 PC8500C5C

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

CPU Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:900mV
PCI Express Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:900mV
CPU Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:0ps
MCH Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1002
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.40 (1.424 windows)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.40
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.926

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.926
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.150
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.080
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.040
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.040
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.040


----------



## KaRLiToS

Should the CPU Reference and MCH reference always be the same??


----------



## shizdan

I followed the guide and reset all the cmos etc. Then did the screwdriver thing. I set my Ram's timing and volts. Restarted and my old saved CMOS configs are still there when I press F11?....are they supposed to be still there?


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
My Q6600 1.325 VID needed 1.475v to run 3.40GHz... That was like 1.44v windows load..

If I were you I would just bump it to 1.497v cpu and 1.40 - 1.44 CPU Term and see how high it will clock.

Keep temps below 75c and you will be fine...

Once stable at highest OC, start lowering the voltages and testing in between til you can find the lowest for that OC.

I had some time before work and tried your suggestions to pump up the Vcore and Term. I boosted the Vcore (in 2 steps) to 1.475v and the termination to 1.420v I also upped the DRAM volts to 2.04v..........







I got farther than previously but it still wouldn't finish the 32M SuperPi. I'm about done with boosting Vcore, I wouldn't be comfortable with higher. I might just lower the frequency to something that will pass. Anybody else have an idea that doesn't include more Vcore?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollywood406* 
I had some time before work and tried your suggestions to pump up the Vcore and Term. I boosted the Vcore (in 2 steps) to 1.475v and the termination to 1.420v I also upped the DRAM volts to 2.04v..........







I got farther than previously but it still wouldn't finish the 32M SuperPi. I'm about done with boosting Vcore, I wouldn't be comfortable with higher. I might just lower the frequency to something that will pass. Anybody else have an idea that doesn't include more Vcore?

Do you have CPU and/or MCH reference, its also an important setting


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Should the CPU Reference and MCH reference always be the same??


nope


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


nope


Ok, lol, thanks for your answer, but how can I know how to set them?


----------



## NoGuru

Koji give a bump to the ICH I/O and test. If it still fails give another bump to the ICH core and test. Repeat until your stable.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Ok, lol, thanks for your answer, but how can I know how to set them?

Its mainly trial and error, try the first few settings above stock and see which works best for your setup and speed. With 4gb+ ram kits the 0.800 setting is usually pretty standard for mch reference but the cpu reference can vary a bit depending on the chip, board and clock speed.


----------



## NoGuru

Selling my E8700 http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...-rare-cpu.html


----------



## GOTFrog

already? What are you getting next?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
already? What are you getting next?

Probably a 9550, or an Xeon.


----------



## GOTFrog

Cool, so you are trying a Quad finally.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Cool, so you are trying a Quad finally.

Yes, but I do love my duals







Oh yeah, it sold in about 16 min.


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow, that was fast


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Selling my E8700 http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...-rare-cpu.html


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*












I know bro, but I need to put a hurtin on a Quad.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I know bro, but I need to put a hurtin on a Quad.










About time lol. You got a cherry picked 9550 or similar coming.


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Koji give a bump to the ICH I/O and test. If it still fails give another bump to the ICH core and test. Repeat until your stable.


Aight will try that mate, thx a lot for your input, again!









I gave it another bump in Vcore last night to 1.406something (still 1.424 windows/load) and it has been blending for about 9hours now. (so that looks to be OK)

Will try lowering my vcore again tonight and play a bit with ICH I/O and core.

gl with your new chip!


----------



## Dallus

OK so I'm trying to diagnose OC problems before I try for more Jiggahertz.

I've read if you get a BSOD, it's a memory problem.

But occasionally windows 7 will just freeze up. Is this a result of Vcore or MCH core?

I just want to hit 533 FSB 24/7 with some reasonable voltages. I will throw a waterblock on the chipset if necessary. I have 2 120s blowing on the MOSFETs and NB and it's abotu 57C under heavy loads. Hopefully a waterblock on the NB will help cool the mosfets too.

OR is there a MOSFET block that'll fit this board? I LOVE this thing so far! It's quite a bit different (stabler) than the X48.


----------



## JrockMOD

Hey guys should I disable my feature where when my computer isn't working hard to drop the cpu? because sometimes when I play crysis and I stop playing for like 3-5 min I come back and its really laggy than it goes fast again (normal)

What do you guys do? I have easy tunner install but I don't mess with it. I just go on the bios.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dallus*


OK so I'm trying to diagnose OC problems before I try for more Jiggahertz.

I've read if you get a BSOD, it's a memory problem.

But occasionally windows 7 will just freeze up. Is this a result of Vcore or MCH core?

I just want to hit 533 FSB 24/7 with some reasonable voltages. I will throw a waterblock on the chipset if necessary. I have 2 120s blowing on the MOSFETs and NB and it's abotu 57C under heavy loads. Hopefully a waterblock on the NB will help cool the mosfets too.

OR is there a MOSFET block that'll fit this board? I LOVE this thing so far! It's quite a bit different (stabler) than the X48.


What are your "big" voltages atm? + what speed are you at?

Vcore, VTT, PLL, MCHcore

BSODs could be all kind of things.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


Hey guys should I disable my feature where when my computer isn't working hard to drop the cpu? because sometimes when I play crysis and I stop playing for like 3-5 min I come back and its really laggy than it goes fast again (normal)

What do you guys do? I have easy tunner install but I don't mess with it. I just go on the bios.


Disable all that stuff, check this thread to see what you can disable.

Not sure that will help for your lag in Crysis though, don't think your cpu throttles down while the game is still running.


----------



## SgtHop

Set it so it doesn't autorestart, then read what the error code is. It'll help you tell what's causing the instability.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dallus*


OK so I'm trying to diagnose OC problems before I try for more Jiggahertz.

I've read if you get a BSOD, it's a memory problem.

But occasionally windows 7 will just freeze up. Is this a result of Vcore or MCH core?

I just want to hit 533 FSB 24/7 with some reasonable voltages. I will throw a waterblock on the chipset if necessary. I have 2 120s blowing on the MOSFETs and NB and it's abotu 57C under heavy loads. Hopefully a waterblock on the NB will help cool the mosfets too.

OR is there a MOSFET block that'll fit this board? I LOVE this thing so far! It's quite a bit different (stabler) than the X48.



You can always put a good thermalright MOSFET Cooler


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I know bro, but I need to put a hurtin on a Quad.










that didnt take long







if you can i would say get a 9650 as the higher multi gives you more room to play with, kinda wish i had now







but at the same time i would love to see what you could do with a 9550 too


----------



## Dallus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


What are your "big" voltages atm? + what speed are you at?

Vcore, VTT, PLL, MCHcore

BSODs could be all kind of things.



Vcore=1.3625
VTT=1.34
PLL=1.59
MCHcore=1.34

FSB=485x8.5=4.12GHz

I want to have a 24/7 stable OC.


----------



## koji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dallus*


Vcore=1.3625
VTT=1.34
PLL=1.59
MCHcore=1.34

FSB=485x8.5=4.12GHz

I want to have a 24/7 stable OC.


Hmm again, could be all kind of things.

For 501x8.5=4.26 (rockstable) I'm using;

Vcore; 1.40 (LLC enabled, 1.424 load windows)
VTT; 1.40
PLL; 1.57
MCHcore; 1.38 (using 8gb ram)

Have you tried messing with your advanced clock settings? MCH skew? And the cpu and MCH references?

This is my full MIT;

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P v1.6
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = 8gb Corsair XMS2 PC8500C5C

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

CPU Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦.:900mV
PCI Express Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:900mV
CPU Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.:0ps
MCH Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1002
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.40
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.40
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.926

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.926
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.150
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.080
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.040
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.040
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.040

Limit CPUID: disabled
No-Execute: disabled
C1E: disabled
C2/C2E: disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor: disabled
CPU EIST: disabled
Virtualization: disabled

Might give you some ideas on what to play with.


----------



## Dallus

So I can go above the spec of 1.3625V since I have water cooling and the temps won't get out of hand? I was afraid of killing the chip with higher voltages.

EDIT: nm I found the absolute max for 45nm quads is 1.45V woot!!!! VID maxes at 1.3625. Talk about unlucky!

http://download.intel.com/design/pro...hts/318726.pdf

pg 19


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dallus* 
So I can go above the spec of 1.3625V since I have water cooling and the temps won't get out of hand? I was afraid of killing the chip with higher voltages.

Temps should be OK yeah, 1.36 is intels max "safe" but the real max voltage you should be pumping through a Q9550 is 1.45. Everything > 1.36 is considered "unsafe" but should be OK if your other voltages are in the clear and the OC is stable and you're not running too hot etc. Once you pass 1.45 you're really hurting it.

I'ld try to stay around or below 1.40 load/windows though, but my chip needs a bit more voltage for stability...

Btw, keep the VTT / Vcore "ratio" in mind when overclocking.

Oh and about voltages, I forgot who originally posted this though (think it was dennyb or Marsey99...), it's a running theme in the thread;

Quote:

I just posted this a few days ago,but here it is again
\\
For what it is worth, here are my views on voltage adjustments for V-core ,Term and MCH

When going for high clocks there is a "relationship" between V-core and CPU Term that should be maintained for the sake of stability. At a clock of say 3.6 the voltage difference between V-core and Term should be about 0.02v lower for Term. At 4.0 that difference grows to about 0.03v,as you will be raising the V-core the higher you go, but the Term does not get raised an eaual amount. If raised equally you would eventually be too high on Term for safety.

Continuing on, lets say you have moved up to 4.1Ghz testing. You will most likely need a pretty good V-core increase. I won't attempt to plug in a # for your chip. But let's say for instance you need 1.375v-core for whatever speed you are trying to stableize. Your Term should then be somewhere between .030v and .040v lower that V-core voltage. The 1.340v would be a good choice.

The voltage ratio between Core and Term is necessary for a stable clock. It is necessary to note that as you attain higher clocks, that voltage ratio usually widens just a bit.

Now for MCH---once you pass 400 FSB your chip needs more MCH for the RAM portion of the overclock to communicate properly with the CPU. The MCH between 400FSB and 500 FSB is generally from 1.24 to 1.32. I don't think you will ever need to exceed 1.32/1.34v in MCH

I select "normal" over "auto" if not plugging in a # for everything else
__________________

and this

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration: disabled (can be used if volt drop is to big at higher core speed. (I always use LLC when overclocked)

CPU Vcore: The voltage applied to CPU @ varying speeds in order to achieve stability

CPU Termination: 1.20 aka "FSB voltage", keeps your system stable at a certain bus speed, higher bus, higher CPU Term

CPU PLL: 1.50 (it helps you to boot into OS, higher bus speed, higher CPU PLL) 1.50 is good enough up to 450 FSB with a quad

CPU Reference: 0.760 (aka CPU GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1,20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the CPU stable when increasing bus speed)

MCH Core: 1.20 -1.30 (aka NB voltage, this P45 setting is a bit sensitive, both too low or too high and it will not boot)

MCH Reference: (0.840?) (aka NB GTL Ref, set this value when CPU Term is at 1.20 because it changes/scales with the CPU Term, this one is a bit tough to explain but in short, this one helps to have the NB stable when increasing bus speed, this one is also a bit sensitive, one step up or down should be fine though)

MCH/DRAM Reference: Auto (reference between NB and ram, best set to auto) I use normal

ICH I/O: 1.50 (aka SB bus voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)

ICH Core: 1.10 (aka SB core voltage, one or two steps up if you run raid or many HD)

DRAM Voltage: You know what to set for your ram

DRAM Termination: auto (termination voltage for the ram) I use normal

Channel A Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal

Channel B Ref: auto (reference voltage for ram slots A) I use normal
And;

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

btw, to give you an idea about temps; this is on air at the voltages in the MIT I linked above;


----------



## sportflyer

I am currently at 9X400 and running into a max OC situation . I cant even up the FSB freq by 10 mhz. Prime95 fails within one minute .

I was thinking of lowering the multiplier and upping the FSB but I dont think it the right move because of Prime95 failure when running 1024FFT . I even up the NB voltage a tad but no joy. I would hate to add too much NB voltage because I only have the std Gigabyte heat sink on it.

Any advise what to try next or maybe I need a new processor like E8400 if I want to go higher !

Tks


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sportflyer*


I am currently at 9X400 and running into a max OC situation . I cant even up the FSB freq by 10 mhz. Prime95 fails within one minute .

I was thinking of lowering the multiplier and upping the FSB but I dont think it the right move because of Prime95 failure when running 1024FFT . I even up the NB voltage a tad but no joy. I would hate to add too much NB voltage because I only have the std Gigabyte heat sink on it.

Any advise what to try next or maybe I need a new processor like E8400 if I want to go higher !

Tks


Your RAM may be what is holding you back. If it will not do better than 800MHz --using a 2x multiplyer then you will be limited to using a lower FSB and a higher CPU multiplyer


----------



## shizdan

I have all my settings ready to go. Now I just have a question. When I OC, what should I put my MCH Frequency Latch as? Does it matter if I put it at auto and pick the ram speed(closest to 1066) as close as possible to my Corsair Dominators speed (Which is 1066). Also what should I do with Extreme Memory Profile?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


I have all my settings ready to go. Now I just have a question. When I OC, what should I put my MCH Frequency Latch as? Does it matter if I put it at auto and pick the ram speed(closest to 1066) as close as possible to my Corsair Dominators speed (Which is 1066). Also what should I do with Extreme Memory Profile?


Doesn't matter as long as you get the correct speed. Myself I always pick a strap and a multi.----Default for XMP is "disabled" and that is what I have selected.

edit I see you run 1116 I run 1121 @ 4200MHz


----------



## shizdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Doesn't matter as long as you get the correct speed. Myself I always pick a strap and a multi.----Default for XMP is "disabled" and that is what I have selected.

edit I see you run 1116 I run 1121 @ 4200MHz


Thats what I use to run at 4.0 with an E8400 and Asus Rampage. Ill go fix that real fast.


----------



## shizdan

Well I changed everything that needed to be
-CPU Settings
-Set Ram to 2.1V
-All Volts Auto

Im stable at 3.2 So far. Now trying 3.3


----------



## shizdan

well I tried 3.3 and failed!

update: I upped my CPU VCORE to 1.30 and still failed so it cant be my VCORE?


----------



## benbird7

Right guys&girls, I was wondering whether you can help me, I have tried and tried to get my system to overclock more than 3.8ghz, but can't do it, I have trawled the forums where I can, this has been running stable for about a year now and stress test for 24hrs with both prime 95 and occt.

My biggest fear is what to change voltagewise, as I don't want to get into the issue of burning something out or destroying something in the process!

I have currently got:
GA-EP45-UD3R running rev F8 bios
4x2gb OCZ Reaper @ 1066mhz
E8400 processor on that 422 x 9 - Akasa Heatsink (runs currently under load at 54degrees)
PSU is a Hyper Type R 580W

Settings on mobo are as follows:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.80ghz (423x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 423Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<<700
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<<700
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<<

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [Auto]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 844
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Auto]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................5
tRCD .........................................5
tRP...........................................5
tRAS..........................................15

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................:Auto
CPU Termination&#8230;.......................: Auto
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: Auto
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.......................: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;........................: Auto
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;....................; Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;.......................: Auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;........................: Auto
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;....................: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: Auto
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Disabled]

[/CODE]
Also so general system information to those of you it may help?

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                        ***  CPU Details ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                    Physical Processors:       1
                     Logical Processors:       2
                       Processor Vendor:       Intel(R) Corporation
                         Processor Name:       Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz
                        Additional Name:       x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
                           Popular Name:       Core 2 Duo E8400
                              Frequency:       3800 MHz
                          Serial Number:       0001-067A-&#&#-FBFF-%#%#-E3FD

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                  ***  CPU Cache Details ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                          Cache Level I:       64 KB

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                       ***  BIOS Details ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                            BIOS Vendor:       Award Software International, Inc.
                              BIOS Type:       AT/AT COMPATIBLE
                           BIOS Version:       F8
                              Copyright:       GBT - 42302e31
                                   Date:       03/25/2009
                                   Size:       1,024 KB

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                ***  Motherboard Details ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                     Motherboard Vendor:       Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
                      Motherboard Model:       EP45-UD3R
                                Version:       x.x
                                  Ports:       10
                           System Slots:       2

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                     ***  Memory Modules ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                 Memory Devices Present:       4
                         Memory Device #       0
                         Device Locator:       A0
                           Bank Locator:       Bank0/1
                     Memoty Device Type:       Unknown
                            Total Width:       64 bits
                             Data Width:       64 bits
                                   Size:       2048 MB
                                  Speed:       1 ns
                            Form Factor:       DIMM
                         Memory Device #       1
                         Device Locator:       A1
                           Bank Locator:       Bank2/3
                     Memoty Device Type:       Unknown
                            Total Width:       64 bits
                             Data Width:       64 bits
                                   Size:       2048 MB
                                  Speed:       1 ns
                            Form Factor:       DIMM
                         Memory Device #       2
                         Device Locator:       A2
                           Bank Locator:       Bank4/5
                     Memoty Device Type:       Unknown
                            Total Width:       64 bits
                             Data Width:       64 bits
                                   Size:       2048 MB
                                  Speed:       1 ns
                            Form Factor:       DIMM
                         Memory Device #       3
                         Device Locator:       A3
                           Bank Locator:       Bank6/7
                     Memoty Device Type:       Unknown
                            Total Width:       64 bits
                             Data Width:       64 bits
                                   Size:       2048 MB
                                  Speed:       1 ns
                            Form Factor:       DIMM
                        Total Installed:       8192 MB

[/CODE]
As I said perviously any help would be greatly appreciated in pointing me in the right direction, I would be happy with 4.05ghz with a 445x9, I have seen people acheiving a fairly comfortable 4.2ghz on air, but just need a point in the right direction how to do it.

Thanks to all in advance and hope I gave you enough information.


----------



## NoGuru

Behbird read this, then ask more specific questions http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

Q9550 installed with a VID of 1.17


----------



## shizdan

I overclocked my Q9550 to 3.4 on Stock volts. I think I might just keep it there.....


----------



## NoGuru

I popped this chip in and hit 3.6 then 4.0 in less then 5 minutes http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1070309


----------



## benbird7

Okay thanks for that link, will take a look and see how I get on, would you say it's worth the upgrade from the E8400 to the Q9550? Also whats a "VID" of 1.17 mean?


----------



## shizdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I popped this chip in and hit 3.6 then 4.0 in less then 5 minutes http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1070309


Wow. I had trouble with mine! (Then again Im kinda a noob)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benbird7*


Okay thanks for that link, will take a look and see how I get on, would you say it's worth the upgrade from the E8400 to the Q9550? Also whats a "VID" of 1.17 mean?


It depends on what you use the rig for. But for learning to OC and gaming the E8400 is perfect. If you encode video and such the Q9550 is better.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


Wow. I had trouble with mine! (Then again Im kinda a noob)


Well I have been using this board for a long time, so it does come easy for me. 
I would continue to try different settings until you get failure with the board more. All I did was give vcore, VTT, and MCH a few bumps, and BOOM 4 GHz. Keep on keepin on.


----------



## shizdan

I had both. Stick with the E8400.


----------



## Lucas Lamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


I overclocked my Q9550 to 3.4 on Stock volts. I think I might just keep it there.....


My Q9550 does 3.5 GHz @ 1.13v under load, rock solid stable. Needs a lot more juice to go higher though.


----------



## shizdan

What voltage settings should I bump up besides the Vcore?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shizdan* 
What voltage settings should I bump up besides the Vcore?

Stop sniffing paint!







I just posted what I did on the last page.


----------



## shizdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Stop sniffing paint!







I just posted what I did on the last page.


Well folks I just dont think Im a gigabyte kinda guy! When my Asus Rampage Formula comes back from Advanced RMA, I will be returning my UD3P....Also whose the idiot who decided where to put the sata connectors!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


....Also whose the idiot who decided where to put the sata connectors!


I agree 100%


----------



## shizdan

I still my keep the board though as a backup, that is if newegg makes me pay to ship it back!


----------



## JrockMOD

How far should I be able to over clock mine with no problems? (without raising volts)


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


How far should I be able to over clock mine with no problems? (without raising volts)


you should at least set voltages to their defaults manually to keep them from raising on their own.

So just go into bios, and what ever the default value is set it to that then begin to raise freq til it becomes unstable...

I think 3.0 is about the limit tho. Maybe 3.1, but its going to start to need more voltage if you want to really push it

I think most of those E6xxx were 1.325 default, which made them clock to 3.0 or so on stock volts pretty easy..


----------



## 10acjed

Well here is where I have finally settled at stable...

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550 (VID 1.1875)
Motherboard = EP45 UD3L
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = 2x2GB Patriot Viper 1066 (5-5-5-15 @ 2.1v)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.91 (460 x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control   
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 460
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

CPU Clock Drive.....................: 700mv (Auto)
PCI Express Clock Drive...........: 700mv (Auto)
CPU Clock Skew.....................: 0ps (Auto)
MCH Clock Skew.....................: 0ps (Auto)

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1104
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 8 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.31875
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.28
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.55
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.812

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.30
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.85
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: N/A
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2,14
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: N/A
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: N/A
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: N/A

that's 18 hours Prime95 Blend stable. I am not sure what happened, but ever since that day I left it folding and came how to the power cycle loop it hasn't been able to get stable at 4.03. I am guessing its something with the board. I cant figure a cpu going bad but still running at 3.91.....


----------



## Lige

So, is AHCI worth using on this motherboard? 
On a lot of other motherboards, it isn't worth installing. Which is why I am asking. I am either going to go back to using RAID, since Intel Raid is so much better then nVidia RAID.


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Q9550 installed with a VID of 1.17









Haha, another nice chip NoGuru, mine is 1.25 VID. Looking forward to what you'll be able to hit!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Well here is where I have finally settled at stable..

Those voltages still look pretty sweet for that OC!


----------



## Volcom13

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = A3 Revision v6.00
Ram = 8GB G.Skill PC8500 Pi White

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.95GHz (465 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 465
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 950
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: On
CPU Vcore............................: 1.34375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.320
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.891

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.260
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.876
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.010
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500 (Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100 (Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)

I'm trying to get to 4.25Ghz.

What should I do?


----------



## Zippit

Did you try and mess around with skews?


----------



## Volcom13

No idea on how to do that.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


No idea on how to do that.










Its an advanced option in the MIT somewhere.


----------



## Volcom13

What should I do with it? Increase? Decrease? What is it?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koji* 

Those voltages still look pretty sweet for that OC!









Yeah Koji, as much as I would like to push 4.0 or better, I think I like the low volts @ 3.91. Really the difference of another 100 - 200 MHz isnt noticeable enough to warrant the jump in volts.


----------



## Volcom13

Also, sexy temps.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
Also, sexy temps.


Looks good...


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Looks good...
















Hellz yeah!

What should I do to get my CPU up to 4.25 GHZ, like you?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
Hellz yeah!

What should I do to get my CPU up to 4.25 GHZ, like you?

I cant run 4.25 stable. Just benching..... I run 3.91 stable, low volts & low heat...

I would say you need to give the vcore & cpu term a nice bump in volts, go to around 1.38 - 1.40v in bios... It seems to me that these cpu's have a nice OC window to a certain point, then the next step requires a big jump in volts....

For benching on the other hand, I can post and boot to windows @ 500 x 8.5 1.425v cpu 1.38v cpu term, then I use EasyTune6 for the final push

















I believe the cpu & board are capable of getting stable at 4.25, its just that I dont see the point in pushing volts another .12 just for 300 MHz


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
I cant run 4.25 stable. Just benching..... I run 3.91 stable, low volts & low heat...

I would say you need to give the vcore & cpu term a nice bump in volts, go to around 1.38 - 1.40v in bios... It seems to me that these cpu's have a nice OC window to a certain point, then the next step requires a big jump in volts....

Yeah I'm feeling ya. I also need more voltage than I'ld like to use for my 4.26. I'll probably end up backing down a bit but I'm still a bit stuborn. Bought this board to run it at this speed so 4.26 it'll be!


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
I cant run 4.25 stable. Just benching..... I run 3.91 stable, low volts & low heat...

I would say you need to give the vcore & cpu term a nice bump in volts, go to around 1.38 - 1.40v in bios... It seems to me that these cpu's have a nice OC window to a certain point, then the next step requires a big jump in volts....

For benching on the other hand, I can post and boot to windows @ 500 x 8.5 1.425v cpu 1.38v cpu term, then I use EasyTune6 for the final push

















I believe the cpu & board are capable of getting stable at 4.25, its just that I dont see the point in pushing volts another .12 just for 300 MHz

I'll be sure to try that out in a bit. So just jump right to 1.4 volts? And push FSB up by 10 Mhz and test for the ability to load to windows.


----------



## 10acjed

I have the 2 settings in my bios. Overclock_1 & Benchmark_1..

I think the bench load is

CPU V - 1.4
CPU Term - 1.38
CPU PLL - 1.65 (only options for me on the UD3L are 1.55 - 1.65 you can set it to 1.59 if you have that setting)

everything else should be fine, your ram set to 2.00B will still be underclocked...

I am able to boot to windows at 507 FSB with those settings, but its not stable.... Notice the lines in that screen shot, a BSOD followed shortly after...

I dont recommend doing this on your primary OS, you may end up with corrupt files..... install a 2nd OS on a another partition for a dual boot


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koji*


Haha, another nice chip NoGuru, mine is 1.25 VID. Looking forward to what you'll be able to hit.


Thanks! 4.03 GHz stable. So will try for 4.2 and she how she does.


----------



## TFB

Thanks to the UD3P, I now have my Q9550 running at 3.82GHz @ just under 1.32v (I'll try for lower later). Load temps are high 40s/low 50s.

What an impressive board.


----------



## NoGuru

4.2 is looking good so far, especially for just guessing what volt's it will take. Of coarse if it's stable I will go back and try to lower them.


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


4.2 is looking good so far, especially for just guessing what volt's it will take. Of coarse if it's stable I will go back and try to lower them.


What volts?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


What volts?


I think in BIOS I put 1.30 vcore, 1.28 VTT, and 1.28 MCH, with LLC on.
It's only been 45 minutes stable so far.


----------



## 10acjed

Well CPU Volts and Term Volts will vary from chip to chip...

His is a 1.17 VID so he can probably hit higher OC with less voltage than someone with a 1.21 VID..

I know mine was good at 4.03 with 1.264v Load (1.18 VID) but something happened one day when folding and I havent been able to get back there... Waiting on a couple RMA's to come back so I can sell them and grab a UD3P or UD3R and try again...


----------



## Volcom13

I just bumped my CPU volts straight to 1.4 and Term to 1.6 and trying to see if it's stable at 490x8.5


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = A3 Revision v6.00
Ram = 8GB G.Skill PC8500 Pi White

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.95GHz (465 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 465
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 950
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: On
CPU Vcore............................: 1.34375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.320
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.891

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.260
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.876
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.010
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500 (Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100 (Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)

I'm trying to get to 4.25Ghz.

What should I do?


Try Higher Vcore and same CPU Term, but try to lower your CPU Reference, do the same with your MCH Reference, they must be about the same thing

CPU Ref should be 0.83
MCH Ref should be of 0.884


----------



## freakb18c1

and mch skew 50ps


----------



## KaRLiToS

I notice after 3 months of testing this board, that the CPU Ref as a huge impact on system stability, you need to set it right on Spot...I'll show you an example how to obtain your CPU /MCH Reference

Code:



Code:


Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-line Calibration ....................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.............1.250.........: 1.35625
CPU Termination&#8230;............ 1.200v.......: 1.320
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...........1.500v.......: 1.570
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...........0.760v.......: ??????

So the way to calculate it is like that...its a proportion calculation

0.760v*1.32v = 0.836
1.2v

Sometimes you Put a little bump after that calculation and the stability increase....You do the same thing with the MCH Reference.

Code:



Code:


MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.260
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: ?????
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.010

0.800*1.280 = 0.930 v
1.100

I hope you understand, I guess its pretty simple if you have simple math knowledge

(PS: I do the same with CPU termination and the Vcore but CPU Term also depend on the Front Side Bus Speed, but it gives me a little idea and then I set it higher if I have higher FSB)


----------



## koji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
I just bumped my CPU volts straight to 1.4 and Term to 1.6 and trying to see if it's stable at 490x8.5

Vterm to 1.60? That's pretty dangerous mate, you might wanna back up "a little"

I'm using 1.40Vcore (1.424 load/windows) and 1.40VTT.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koji* 
Vterm to 1.60? That's pretty dangerous mate, you might wanna back up "a little"

I'm using 1.40Vcore (1.424 load/windows) and 1.40VTT.

I am going to assume he means PLL.... I hope he didnt make that much of a change to the Term...

Term should stay about .02 below cpu v... but term is FSB so since we are going for broke here with 500+ FSB it may need to go up into the 1.40 - 1.42 range...

What your comfortable running 24/7 is up to you... I take 1.31 cpu and 1.28 term for 3.91 over 1.4 cpu and 1.38 term for 4.2.... too much of an increase for such a little bump in freq...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Term should stay about .02 below

Remember this is only a good reference, and not gospel. The higher your overclock, is the further they will tend to spread apart.


----------



## sportflyer

Stable at 3.6Ghz . I would like to reactivate some power saving features

Are C1E and EIST independent settings ?

I know EIST reduces the CPU multiplier depending on load, I am not sure whether it reduces voltage as well .

I don't know what C1E does. Presumably it only affect idle conditions?

EIST may not save much power if it does not reduce voltage.

I am afraid turning them back on will impact stability of the overclock.

Comments and inputs are welcome. Tks


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sportflyer*


Stable at 3.6Ghz . I would like to reactivate some power saving features

Are C1E and EIST independent settings ?

I know EIST reduces the CPU multiplier depending on load, I am not sure whether it reduces voltage as well .

I don't know what C1E does. Presumably it only affect idle conditions?

EIST may not save much power if it does not reduce voltage.

I am afraid turning them back on will impact stability of the overclock.

Comments and inputs are welcome. Tks


Only way to know is to enable them and see if it affects stability...

I really dont know if its going to help your power bill tho.... Maybe just use sleep mode, I let my pc sleep all the time, its like being powered off but with a little movement of the mouse it power right up to the desktop in a second...

It pains me to see a cpu run underclocked tho.... Guess thats why I never joined Underclock.net


----------



## Lige

Alright, so this board is incredibly new to me, and as such, a lot of the features are too.

What is the Termination for voltages supposed to do? Basically, if it reaches lets say 1.6 on VCore, and Core Term is set for 1.6, it will shut the computer down?

I am sorry but I don't really want to go reading through this entire thread, that is just too much for me, and too many pages.

What I have currently,

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1072576









The Vdroop is ridiculous, I have it set to 1.3, and it drops a whole .1 and fluctuates inbetween that. Any ideas on how to push it some more?


----------



## 10acjed

Nah. Just different way to word things...

CPU V - Well you know
CPU Term - FSB Voltage (higher fsb - higher volts) 
MCH - North Bridge
ICH - South Bridge

Reference voltages are going to go to someone else, as they confuse me...

I have managed 475 FSB on auto ref voltages tho, so I wouldnt be too worried, but they may help stablize if you have troubles...

CPU Term is generally .02 below cpu v, but this isnt a rule, just a basic whereabouts...


----------



## sportflyer

Currently I am stuck at 3.6Ghz and its failing prime95 during the 1024FFT test within a minute or so if I up the FSB by 10mhz. At 400mhz its very stable. This morning I tried to loosen up the memory from 5/5/5/18 to 6/6/6/19 and up the FSB to 410mhz. . Windows crashes after running prime95 for 10 mins . RAM voltage is currently set at 1.9V ( Max voltage per Adata is 2.1V ) . I think I am definitely limited by the RAM . Maybe I should run Memtest using slightly higher memory voltage and upping the freq. This way I will know the RAM limits?

I wonder how much more I can get out of the E6600 with a RAM that can take a higher clock like a DDR2 -1066 . Any recommendations for RAM so it wont be the limiting factor later if I upgrade the CPU as well ?

Video conversions is the heaviest use of CPU that I use . I am quite surprised how much faster it is to convert a MKV file to a DVD with 3.6Ghz overclock vs Std 2.4Ghz.

Is a Quad really necessary for the kind of computer stuff I am into? If C2D is enough then which ones ?

Tks


----------



## sportflyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Only way to know is to enable them and see if it affects stability...

I really dont know if its going to help your power bill tho.... Maybe just use sleep mode, I let my pc sleep all the time, its like being powered off but with a little movement of the mouse it power right up to the desktop in a second...

It pains me to see a cpu run underclocked tho.... Guess thats why I never joined Underclock.net










Yeah I guess so. During the day I put this one to sleep but I shut it off for the night. My everyday use computer is a different one that is not overclocked . That one is on all the time during the day but in sleep mode for the night.


----------



## shizdan

How is everybody posting there settings? Are they just inputting them manually such as copy and paste?


----------



## 10acjed

yeah...

Here is a .txt with the cheat sheet...


----------



## hoss331

This is the template I use, should have all the major settings listed.


----------



## TFB

Well, I'm still at 3.82GHz with a vcore of 1.27 or something like that.







I'm happy.


----------



## shizdan

Here are my settings stable at 3.8 with a Idle of 30C and Load of 73C Max on Intel Burn Test 10 Times

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P
BIOS Version = FD (Newest But Not Beta)
Ram = 2x2GB Corsair Dominator 1066 (5-5-5-15 @ 2.1v)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.8 (338x4.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control   
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 448
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1075
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 8 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.24375V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: (Auto)
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: (Auto)
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: (Auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: (Auto)
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: (Auto)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: (Auto)
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: (Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: (Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: (Auto)

Time to try to hit 4.0!


----------



## TFB

I guess I can always try for lower lol. 1.24, eh? That's one or two notches up from my current settings.


----------



## shizdan

What I did was start at 1.30V then run intel burn test 5 times. Then knock down 1 knotch and repeat 5 times and so on and son on until I was unstable then moved to the stable clock and tried intel burn test 10 times. Thats how I got where I am now. Now I am going to try for 4.0 (But I might just try it some other day as I see no improvements in 200Mhz)


----------



## shizdan

I bumped the CPU volts up to 1.30 and I failed to boot in Windows 7. Any help?

Link To Settings


----------



## hoss331

What ever you do dont leave your major settings on auto like that, it will overvolt badly.


----------



## shizdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
What ever you do dont leave your major settings on auto like that, it will overvolt badly.

What do you recommend I do?


----------



## TFB

I'm in the same boat as you Shizdan. Mine boots but I have a lot of settings set on auto. The three major ones I have set to numbers are my northbridge, my vcore and my ram since I'm fairly sure I have them set correctly or at least in the right ballpark.

Now, I need to figure out stuff like my CPU termination, my PLL, all that stuff. I'm a bit lost here since I know all these settings are in some sort of relation to my three set ones but I don't know how to set them correctly.

I'm not looking for 4GHz or anything crazy. I just want to square up my settings.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


Here are my settings stable at 3.8 with a Idle of 30C and Load of 73C Max on Intel Burn Test 10 Times

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P
BIOS Version = FD (Newest But Not Beta)
Ram = 2x2GB Corsair Dominator 1066 (5-5-5-15 @ 2.1v)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.8 (338x4.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control   
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 448 - 475
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333Mhz - Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B  -  2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1075  --  950
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 8 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.24375V  -  1.30v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.28
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.55 - 1.58
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: (Auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: (Auto)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: (Auto)
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: (Auto)

Time to try to hit 4.0!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


What do you recommend I do?



try that.... Just a guess... You may need to raise the vcore & term, or you may be able to lower it... Trial and error..


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


Here are my settings stable at 3.8 with a Idle of 30C and Load of 73C Max on Intel Burn Test 10 Times

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P
BIOS Version = FD (Newest But Not Beta)
Ram = 2x2GB Corsair Dominator 1066 (5-5-5-15 @ 2.1v)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.8 (338x4.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control   
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 448
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1075
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 8 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.24375V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: (Auto)
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: (Auto)
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: (Auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: (Auto)
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: (Auto)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: (Auto)
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: (Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: (Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: (Auto)

Time to try to hit 4.0!


Would this be safe for me to try on my setup? or would that cause problems? also what would be the safest over clock for my cpu? its 2.13 stock and atm with a simple raising the fb and having it reach to exactly 3.00 and I've done my stability test and all test have pass. However I notice that windows only pick up 2.67

when I go to my computer right click properties it shows under rating 
2.13 @ 2.67

however in my bios it shows 3.00

what do I do.. =P good morning!


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


Would this be safe for me to try on my setup? or would that cause problems? also what would be the safest over clock for my cpu? its 2.13 stock and atm with a simple raising the fb and having it reach to exactly 3.00 and I've done my stability test and all test have pass. However I notice that windows only pick up 2.67

when I go to my computer right click properties it shows under rating 
2.13 @ 2.67

however in my bios it shows 3.00

what do I do.. =P good morning!


Go int advanced bios and be sure the following are disabled

Limit CPU Max Value
C1E
SpeedStep
EIST

You are on a 65nm cpu, we are on the 45nm. 
65nm max safe voltage = 1.50v - 1.55v
45nm max safe voltage = 1.40v - 1.45v

The newer 45nm chips take a little less voltage to reach max OC...

Yours will need around 1.45 - 1.48v to hit its peak, so the differences for your setup will be in the CPU voltage & CPU Term Voltage...

I suggest setting them to 
CPU V - 1.45v
CPU Term - 1.40v

the rest you can probably mimic. What is your ram rated at? 800MHz or 1066?

push your OC as high as you cant til heat becomes an issue or its unstable....

Once you reach an OC your happy with thats stable, lower those voltages a little at a time til unstable, then put it at lowest stable setting....


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Go int advanced bios and be sure the following are disabled

Limit CPU Max Value
C1E
SpeedStep
EIST

You are on a 65nm cpu, we are on the 45nm.
65nm max safe voltage = 1.50v - 1.55v
45nm max safe voltage = 1.40v - 1.45v

The newer 45nm chips take a little less voltage to reach max OC...

Yours will need around 1.45 - 1.48v to hit its peak, so the differences for your setup will be in the CPU voltage & CPU Term Voltage...

I suggest setting them to
CPU V - 1.45v
CPU Term - 1.40v

the rest you can probably mimic. What is your ram rated at? 800MHz or 1066?

push your OC as high as you cant til heat becomes an issue or its unstable....

Once you reach an OC your happy with thats stable, lower those voltages a little at a time til unstable, then put it at lowest stable setting....

This is my set

Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146726

B Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.00GHz (375x8)

***Clock Chip Control ********
>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 375
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: auto
CIA2.........................................Disab led

Advanced clock control [press enter] I didn't mess with it

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: Auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800 1125
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 4 auto
tRCD ................................: 4 auto
tRP..................................: 4 auto
tRAS.................................: 12 auto

advanced timing control [press enter] I didn't mess with it

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........Disabled (all auto)
CPU Vcore............................: 1.23750v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500v
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.760v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100v
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.760v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.900v
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.800v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.900v
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900v
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900v

Whats the best thing I should do & safest?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146726









Nice kit
Give this a shot.... Red is the changes

And by putting in "code" - "/code" with [ ] where my " are it will hide it like mine is...

Code:



Code:


B Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.20GHz (400x8)

***Clock Chip Control ********
>>>>Standard Clock Control   
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:[B]100[/B]
CIA2.........................................Disabled

Advanced clock control  [press enter]   I didn't mess with it

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: [B]2.00B[/B]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800 1125 - will say 800 now, you can try overclocking it after the cpu is stable
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: [B]Maunual[/B]

Set these even they it says 4 already
Standard Timing Control 
CAS Latency Time.....................: 4
tRCD ................................: 4
tRP..................................: 4 
tRAS.................................: 12

advanced timing control [press enter] I didn't mess with it

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) ......... Enable - this limits the voltage drop from idle to load and allows lower idle voltages
CPU Vcore............................: 1.35v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.55 - 1.58v
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.760v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26v
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.760v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.900v
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1v Its rated 2.0 - 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.900v
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900v
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900v

Run Prime95 stress test for a good 8 - 12 hours, keep an eye on temps for at least the first hour of the test, you want them to stay below 70c ideally, but 72 - 75c is reasonable as these temps are only during heavy load situations...

If you pass a stress test there and temps are low enough you can easily push it up to 425 next (425x8 = 3.40) your ram should still be ok (850MHz), but if you have issues with it crashing or BSOD's at 425, adjust your ram timings to 5-5-5-15. I think those Blacklines will do close to 1000MHz at those timings..


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*









Nice kit
Give this a shot.... Red is the changes

And by putting in "code" - "/code" with [ ] where my " are it will hide it like mine is...

Code:


Code:


B Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.20GHz (400x8)

***Clock Chip Control ********
>>>>Standard Clock Control   
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:[B]100[/B]
CIA2.........................................Disabled

Advanced clock control  [press enter]   I didn't mess with it

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: [B]2.00B[/B]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800 1125 - will say 800 now, you can try overclocking it after the cpu is stable
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: [B]Maunual[/B]

Set these even they it says 4 already
Standard Timing Control 
CAS Latency Time.....................: 4
tRCD ................................: 4
tRP..................................: 4 
tRAS.................................: 12

advanced timing control [press enter] I didn't mess with it

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) ......... Enable - this limits the voltage drop from idle to load and allows lower idle voltages
CPU Vcore............................: 1.35v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.55 - 1.58v
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.760v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26v
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.760v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.900v
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1v Its rated 2.0 - 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.900v
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900v
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900v

Run Prime95 stress test for a good 8 - 12 hours, keep an eye on temps for at least the first hour of the test, you want them to stay below 70c ideally, but 72 - 75c is reasonable as these temps are only during heavy load situations...

If you pass a stress test there and temps are low enough you can easily push it up to 425 next (425x8 = 3.40) your ram should still be ok (850MHz), but if you have issues with it crashing or BSOD's at 425, adjust your ram timings to 5-5-5-15. I think those Blacklines will do close to 1000MHz at those timings..


Thnx!








so if I were to step it up to 3.40 will that be the max I should go?
I just want the best OC that I can get and to be honest getting my 2.13 to 3.0 is amazing in my book.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


Thnx!








so if I were to step it up to 3.40 will that be the max I should go?
I just want the best OC that I can get and to be honest getting my 2.13 to 3.0 is amazing in my book.


Max you go is as high as it will go while staying under 1.50v cpu and 72c max load temp (Prime95 small fft's)

so if that means it can do 3.6, go for it.. or more


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Max you go is as high as it will go while staying under 1.50v cpu and 72c max load temp (Prime95 small fft's)

so if that means it can do 3.6, go for it.. or more










But what all comes in play when overclocking? is it mainly the cpu or other parts that plays in roll... like if i had a better power supply unit or different ram or different mother board could it do better? or is there a set limit of how far they can go? I'm somewhat confused.









and whats difference between the 64 over the 45? should I get a 45 or am I ok?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
But what all comes in play when overclocking? is it mainly the cpu or other parts that plays in roll... like if i had a better power supply unit or different ram or different mother board could it do better? or is there a set limit of how far they can go? I'm somewhat confused.









and whats difference between the 64 over the 45? should I get a 45 or am I ok?

Dude, it would take me days to explain it all...

Bottom line is the faster the MHz = the faster the system, everything plays a part but your cpu is the most important...

Your system is set up just fine unless you really want to upgrade. If thats the case get a Q9550 or just go all out and build an i7 system....

Read through this: *Intel CPU Essentials Collected Guides*

it covers just about everything...

Google 45nm vs 65nm Intel CPU and you will find days worth of reading...

Basically your 65nm cpu vs a 45nm at the same clock speed is just a little bit slower and runs a bit hotter. Not enough of a difference to warrant a change to a 45nm C2D.. If you do upgrade get a Quad Core Q9550


----------



## quicksilv3r

mmmmm why is it when I was at 4ghz folding @ home seemed to be going slower? I dropped back to default and folding is back to being a tad faster now....


----------



## LoneWolf15

I've had my UD3P for a year and three months now. Switched from a Q6600 G0 to a Q9450 C1 a little over a month ago (got a killer deal). Just went from 4GB to 8GB of RAM two weeks ago, and from a Radeon 4850 to a 4890 at the same time. Over the time I've owned the board, went from three individual drives, to a two-drive RAID-1, to a three-drive RAID-5, and just this week, put an overclock on the Q9450.

Throughout, this board has been rock-solid stable. One of the best boards I've owned since my first 386DX/20 in 1992.

Question for you guys --someone mentioned over-volting issues if the BIOS was set to Auto. While I have the RAM set manually (to allow EPP timings of 4-4-4-12-2T @1.9v, 400FSB), I still have the CPU set to auto. Voltage varies according to CPU-Z between 1.232v and 1.264v (I haven't turned off halt states, since I'm not always running full-throttle and don't mind the system clocking back to 2.4GHz when I'm not around). It doesn't look like it's over-volting to me --is this only a problem with v1.6? (I believe mine is a 1.1 board, I have the F10 BIOS).


----------



## sintricate

Should I see any difference in plugging my ram into the red slots instead of the yellow slots? Any difference at all?


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
I've had my UD3P for a year and three months now. Switched from a Q6600 G0 to a Q9450 C1 a little over a month ago (got a killer deal). Just went from 4GB to 8GB of RAM two weeks ago, and from a Radeon 4850 to a 4890 at the same time. Over the time I've owned the board, went from three individual drives, to a two-drive RAID-1, to a three-drive RAID-5, and just this week, put an overclock on the Q9450.

Throughout, this board has been rock-solid stable. One of the best boards I've owned since my first 386DX/20 in 1992.

Question for you guys --someone mentioned over-volting issues if the BIOS was set to Auto. While I have the RAM set manually (to allow EPP timings of 4-4-4-12-2T @1.9v, 400FSB), I still have the CPU set to auto. Voltage varies according to CPU-Z between 1.232v and 1.264v (I haven't turned off halt states, since I'm not always running full-throttle and don't mind the system clocking back to 2.4GHz when I'm not around). It doesn't look like it's over-volting to me --is this only a problem with v1.6? (I believe mine is a 1.1 board, I have the F10 BIOS).



I would open up ET6 if you have it installed, if you dont install it and see what it says. The voltages will be under Tuner-advanced-voltages. This will give you an idea of what voltages you are running except for references but it usually doesnt overvolt those.

In my experience the board when at stock settings with auto voltages doesnt overvollt. Its not until you start ocing that it starts ramping up the voltages. A mild overclock like what you have may not incur to high of voltages but still worth checking out.

The biggest thing it likes to overvolt is termination voltage and cpu pll. Both of which are more dangerous then cpu vcore IMO. Still you may not have a high enough oc for the mobo to decide to really get these high so you could be in luck.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
Should I see any difference in plugging my ram into the red slots instead of the yellow slots? Any difference at all?

I never noticed any difference. Sometimes I think I got better performance in going with the red slots but that could also be my imagination. Either set works as good as the other.


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


I've had my UD3P for a year and three months now. Switched from a Q6600 G0 to a Q9450 C1 a little over a month ago (got a killer deal). Just went from 4GB to 8GB of RAM two weeks ago, and from a Radeon 4850 to a 4890 at the same time. Over the time I've owned the board, went from three individual drives, to a two-drive RAID-1, to a three-drive RAID-5, and just this week, put an overclock on the Q9450.

Throughout, this board has been rock-solid stable. One of the best boards I've owned since my first 386DX/20 in 1992.

Question for you guys --someone mentioned over-volting issues if the BIOS was set to Auto. While I have the RAM set manually (to allow EPP timings of 4-4-4-12-2T @1.9v, 400FSB), I still have the CPU set to auto. Voltage varies according to CPU-Z between 1.232v and 1.264v (I haven't turned off halt states, since I'm not always running full-throttle and don't mind the system clocking back to 2.4GHz when I'm not around). It doesn't look like it's over-volting to me --is this only a problem with v1.6? (I believe mine is a 1.1 board, I have the F10 BIOS).




this link will show you one example of the overvolting issue when leaving voltages on auto while overclocking.
look at what the board sets for 500fsb.the higher you overclock with voltages on auto the higher the voltages
the board will set them to.

auto voltages while overclocking

vtt and pll are crazy high.this is why you should always set your voltages
manually while overclocking.MB makers are always trying to make MB's easy 
to overclock but sometimes its comes at the expense of high voltages.this
was one of the great things about this board when it was first released,
everybody was so excited about quad cores hitting 500fsb on auto settings 
and how easy it was.just not a good thing for your quad core


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


this link will show you one example of the overvolting issue when leaving voltages on auto while overclocking.
look at what the board sets for 500fsb.the higher you overclock with voltages on auto the higher the voltages
the board will set them to.

auto voltages while overclocking

vtt and pll are crazy high.this is why you should always set your voltages
manually while overclocking.MB makers are always trying to make MB's easy 
to overclock but sometimes its comes at the expense of high voltages.this
was one of the great things about this board when it was first released,
everybody was so excited about quad cores hitting 500fsb on auto settings 
and how easy it was.just not a good thing for your quad core


One of the reasons I left my voltages on Auto was that when I manually set Vcore to 1.250, it wasn't accurate; CPU-Z showed it as being set to 1.200, lower than even the CPU factory settings.

Are the vtt and pll settings the main problem? And, if I enable loadline, will this get rid of the issues when setting the voltage manually?

Thanks again.


----------



## Dumaine

New BIOS (FE) for UD3P v1.6 hit yesterday (Improve memory capability)

http://www.giga-byte.com/Support/Mot...ver=#anchor_os

sorry if this was posted already!!


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dumaine* 
New BIOS (FE) for UD3P v1.6 hit yesterday (Improve memory capability)

http://www.giga-byte.com/Support/Mot...ver=#anchor_os

sorry if this was posted already!!


No love for the UD3L
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
One of the reasons I left my voltages on Auto was that when I manually set Vcore to 1.250, it wasn't accurate; CPU-Z showed it as being set to 1.200, lower than even the CPU factory settings.

Are the vtt and pll settings the main problem? And, if I enable loadline, will this get rid of the issues when setting the voltage manually?

Thanks again.

Yes enabling Load Line Calibration will alliviate the voltage differnce...

What you describe is called vdrop and is perfectly normal, as well as vdroop. vdrop is the change from what you set in bios to what youe see in windows at idle. vdroop is the change you see from windows idle to windows load....

Vdroop Explained <-- its a good read to get a little knowledge on it....


----------



## 10acjed

Whats the max safe MCH voltage?

I am still struggling with Prime blend and IBT. But I am stable with small fft's so I got to think its the motherboard, not the cpu...


----------



## Lige

Alright, I am having a hard time getting 3.50+ on this board.

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q6600
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = 2x2GB OCZ Blade Low Voltage 1200 MHz

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.0 ( I don't know where this setting is)
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.48 (387x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control   
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 387
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: N/A
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 3.33DB
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1075
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 16

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 3 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 6 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 54 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 3 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.35V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30V
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50V
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: (Auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.30V
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: (Auto)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.16V
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50V
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2100V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.89V
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: (Auto)

I had them set up earlier a different way, at the lowest possible voltages I could. But I was trying to get more out of it, and it just wasn't working.









Right now, I am trying to set it back to the last stable stock voltages and frequencies I had. Got the CPU and Memory Settings back, but not the voltages. I feel like an idiot for not writing them down.







I am so used to having Overclocking Profiles. :|


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Whats the max safe MCH voltage?

I am still struggling with Prime blend and IBT. But I am stable with small fft's so I got to think its the motherboard, not the cpu...


Up to mid 1.4s is usually fine but your L board may be a different story.


----------



## `br4dz-

I made a thread about this earlier, but I suppose I'll post it here as well:

For some reason, my experiences overclocking with this motherboard have been far from fun or easy. In fact, I have yet to get a single overclock to even run stable, and 95% of my tries won't even allow me to boot into Windows. I recently switched from an EVGA 780i to this motherboard, which I was running my Q6700 @ 3.5 GHz w/ 1.36V for about 9 months. I tried to run a similar speed/voltage, and it wouldn't boot. After some looking around, I started tweaking other settings like the CPU Term, CPU PLL, MCH Core, even the CPU vCore, still no success after multiple tries of different voltages. So I started lower-level overclocking. Tried 3.2 GHz w/ 1.36V vCore (1.3875V BIOS) (just to keep that as a basis), and had these settings:

CPU PLL: 1.65V
CPU Term: 1.3V
MCH Core: 1.3V

Still nothing would work. Went back into Windows with stock settings, used ET6 to do an "auto" setting which OC'd me to 3.2 GHz with an 8x multi instead of a 10x, and it booted into Windows (AMAZING). So I decided to stress test. Ran Prime95 for 10 hours, no errors what so ever, hottest core got to 71C. Went to play L4D2, and my PC locked up in a matter of minutes. So I quit trying to overclock. I've waited for about 2 weeks, and decided to give it another go. This time at 3.33 GHz / 1333 MHz FSB. These were my settings (that ALL failed)

**Test 1*
CPU vCore: 1.3875V
CPU PLL: 1.75V
CPU Term: 1.3V
MCH Core: 1.3V
DRAM Voltage: 2.1V

rest set to "auto"

**Test 2**
CPU vCore: 1.3875V
CPU PLL: 1.85V
CPU Term: 1.34V
MCH Core: 1.4V
DRAM Voltage: 2.1V

rest set to "auto"

**Test 3**
CPU vCore: 1.3875V
CPU PLL: 1.85V
CPU Term: 1.36V
MCH Core: 1.4V
ICH Core: 1.2V
DRAM Voltage: 2.1V

rest set to "auto"

**Test 4**
CPU vCore: 1.3875V
CPU PLL: 1.85V
CPU Term: 1.36V
MCH Core: 1.4V
ICH Core: 1.2V
ICH I/O: 1.61V
DRAM Voltage: 2.1V

rest set to "auto"

For all 4 tests, my MCH boot strap was set to 2.40B (which kept my RAM at 800 MHz). Am I missing something? Is something still not set high enough? I'm not sure where to go from here. 1.36V windows (1.3875V BIOS) was plenty to run rock solid on my 780i, so 3.33 GHz on this motherboard should run on the same voltage, if not much less, therefore I doubt it's the CPU voltage. Any suggestions would help, I bought this motherboard under the impression that it would be a great overclocker as every review and forum out there has made it out to be.

I know that the PLL voltage is much higher than it should be to run for long term, but I set that just to test it. I'm not sure if I need to tweak with the CPU ref voltage, MCH ref voltage, or MCH/DRAM ref voltage. This is getting rather annoying


----------



## TFB

I have a weird question. What is the wattage output for the fan pins? I want to set up my Dark Knight as a push/pull (if possible) and I'd rather use a y-cable from the motherboard than go with a fan controller. What is the max wattage I can expect from it?


----------



## sportflyer

I have never flashed Gigabyte boards before so some basic questions.

My current bios is F7 , I would like to upgrade it to latest F9 using Q flash via USB

a) My guess is that it would be easier to store the new bios file in the root directory since then I don't have to look for them when in the Q flash utility

b) Is it necessary to save the current bios before flashing for safety.

c) What happens to the stable bios settings of F7 that I stored to CMOS after flashing to new Bios F9 ? Can I use them or will they be destroyed during the bios flash and I have to manually reset them after loading 'Optimised settings"

TKs


----------



## Rafiluccio

hello, I want to overclock my system and be stable at 467 x 9 .... tell me how to set my voltages?
thank you very much


----------



## KaRLiToS

My new Overclock with FSB of 456 MHZ, Ram at 1094 MHZ (8 GB), CPU at 4,1 GhZ

ROCK SOLID STABLE YEAH

Take a look


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio* 
hello, I want to overclock my system and be stable at 467 x 9 .... tell me how to set my voltages?
thank you very much



My settings for that speed are as follows
V-core ...1.375v
Term...1.34v
PLL....1.57v
CPU ref...N
MCH Core...1.30v
..................N
..................N
ICH I/O.......1.57v
ICH Core......1.20v
Set your ram to manu specs and try to run it as close to stock as possible


----------



## cr1

I decided my new UD3P should be in my main PC, and relagated the maximusIIformula to the backup rig...time for some overclocking


----------



## NoGuru

Working on 4.2 and getting close.


----------



## GOTFrog

I always forget to post about this, When ever I start my puter, I get an error from et6 Could not load device drivers. WTH, can't really find anything about it


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
I always forget to post about this, When ever I start my puter, I get an error from et6 Could not load device drivers. WTH, can't really find anything about it

I had that too. Download it from the Gigabyte site and it should work.


----------



## cr1

My first UD3P overclock->


----------



## LoneWolf15

Nice case-work, CR1. Makes me really feel I need to work on my cables.


----------



## JrockMOD

Should I get a new CPU for gaming? I'm at 3.0 from a 2.13 but I wonder if I should get something better?

and yes that Lian-Li Lancool K62 case is amazing.


----------



## Rafiluccio

Hi, the configuration is the one you see in the signature ... I have problems unexplained reboots! I instlalato the old BIOS F9, and put everything back to default and it seems the probema not present ... I have restarted IN STRESS WITHOUT BLUE SCREEN!

I start from scratch overclocking Sept 400 9 ... voltages that I set?
thank you very much


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
Should I get a new CPU for gaming? I'm at 3.0 from a 2.13 but I wonder if I should get something better?

and yes that Lian-Li Lancool K62 case is amazing.

Well if you want more GHz, then yes, you need a new CPU. For gaming the E8400 is your best bet, but you can grab a Q9550 for about $200.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio* 
Hi, the configuration is the one you see in the signature ... I have problems unexplained reboots! I instlalato the old BIOS F9, and put everything back to default and it seems the probema not present ... I have restarted IN STRESS WITHOUT BLUE SCREEN!

I start from scratch overclocking Sept 400 9 ... voltages that I set?
thank you very much

Can you reword your question?

@cr1, post your MIT if you want. Your vcore looks to be too high for an E0, and I think you might be forcing the OC.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Working on 4.2 and getting close.

Please share your MIT settings... I am on a 1.18 VID 9550 and would like to see what it takes for yours to do 4.0 - 4.2....

I am having a tough time getting past 3.91 (460 x 8.5) Prime blend stable.. It did 8 hours small fft's at 4.12 with 1.29v windows, but I have tried going from 1.32v(bios) to 1.38v(bios) and still not stable. It actually seems less stable at higher voltages...

I started tweaking the Ref voltages over the weekend, but thats going to take some time...

Also tried putting the MCH as high as 1.38 with no luck...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Please share your MIT settings... I am on a 1.18 VID 9550 and would like to see what it takes for yours to do 4.0 - 4.2....

I am having a tough time getting past 3.91 (460 x 8.5) Prime blend stable.. It did 8 hours small fft's at 4.12 with 1.29v windows, but I have tried going from 1.32v(bios) to 1.38v(bios) and still not stable. It actually seems less stable at higher voltages...

I started tweaking the Ref voltages over the weekend, but thats going to take some time...

Also tried putting the MCH as high as 1.38 with no luck...

Running blend now, so going off memory.
495x8.5
Vcore 1.30
Vtt 1.28
MCH 1.30
ref's .810
LLC Enabled
This is still being tested though, I will post final results when I'm done.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


Should I get a new CPU for gaming? I'm at 3.0 from a 2.13 but I wonder if I should get something better?

and yes that Lian-Li Lancool K62 case is amazing.


i have a feeling a better cooler would let you get a little more out of that cpu, but as NoGuru said the 8400 and 9550 are both quite cheap now too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Please share your MIT settings... I am on a 1.18 VID 9550 and would like to see what it takes for yours to do 4.0 - 4.2....

I am having a tough time getting past 3.91 (460 x 8.5) Prime blend stable.. It did 8 hours small fft's at 4.12 with 1.29v windows, but I have tried going from 1.32v(bios) to 1.38v(bios) and still not stable. It actually seems less stable at higher voltages...

I started tweaking the Ref voltages over the weekend, but thats going to take some time...

Also tried putting the MCH as high as 1.38 with no luck...


running the XXXL you might need a little more voltage, i tend to need more on my R than the guys with the P do









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Running blend now, so going off memory.
495x8.5
Vcore 1.30
Vtt 1.28
MCH 1.30
ref's .810
LLC Enabled
This is still being tested though, I will post final results when I'm done.


thats a nice cpu if its doing 4.2ghz on 1.3ghz







was it cherry picked?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 

running the XXXL you might need a little more voltage, i tend to need more on my R than the guys with the P do










Yeah, I am kinda thinking the same thing... When my 750i FTW comes back from RMA I am going to either trade it for a UD3P or sell it and buy one...


----------



## Rafiluccio

ALL TESTED WITH Prime95, LINX AND IBT ... ALL OK !!!!!!!! restarts but no stress, there are always ... What can it be? may be the motherboard? the NB is overheating and restarts?

helps me to understand ...

in the evening I try to disassemble and reassemble all ... the whole system!


----------



## Rafiluccio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio* 
ALL TESTED WITH Prime95, LINX AND IBT ... ALL OK !!!!!!!! restarts but no stress, there are always ... What can it be? may be the motherboard? the NB is overheating and restarts?

helps me to understand ...

in the evening I try to disassemble and reassemble all ... the whole system!

reboot almost always presents itself not in stress, but after stress the system ... how to heat something ... and then back to default just makes me restart the system!
NOT STRESS!

I hope that I explained well ...


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio* 
reboot almost always presents itself not in stress, but after stress the system ... how to heat something ... and then back to default just makes me restart the system!
NOT STRESS!

I hope that I explained well ...

Man I am really trying here...

From what I can gather, the overclock is stable with Prime, IBT & Linx. But the computer restarts when idle. I think thats what he is saying...

@Rafiluccio, first off what is your native language, incase there is a member who reads this that may be able to translate for you better..

2nd. How long do you run the stress tests?

Prime95 Blend test should run 10+ hours straight.

IBT should do 100 - 200 passes at normal setting.

Fill in your setting in this MIT.txt document I attached,,,


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 

running the XXXL you might need a little more voltage, i tend to need more on my R than the guys with the P do









thats a nice cpu if its doing 4.2ghz on 1.3ghz







was it cherry picked?

I don't think there is a difference between the L-R's to the P's. It's got to be in the chip, but maybe not. Would be interesting to see if this is true.

It's funny, because I get very lucky when grabbing a chip from Micro Center. So no, it was not cherry picked.







Anybody need some lottery numbers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio* 
reboot almost always presents itself not in stress, but after stress the system ... how to heat something ... and then back to default just makes me restart the system!
NOT STRESS!

I hope that I explained well ...

I realize English is not your first language, but I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I don't think there is a difference between the L-R's to the P's. It's got to be in the chip, but maybe not. Would be interesting to see if this is true.

It's funny, because I get very lucky when grabbing a chip from Micro Center. So no, it was not cherry picked.







Anybody need some lottery numbers.

I wouldnt think there is a difference from them, I mean they are all EP45 UD3, the L-R-P really just adds PCI & PCI-E slots..

But if you look at the UD3P & the UD3R compared to the UD3L you see the difference in the heatsink design.

They continue to upgrade the bios of the UD3P, if the only difference between the 2 boards was a PCI slot, then the bios updates should easily be available for the UD3L....

I am going to give it a shot thats for sure...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


I wouldnt think there is a difference from them, I mean they are all EP45 UD3, the L-R-P really just adds PCI & PCI-E slots..

But if you look at the UD3P & the UD3R compared to the UD3L you see the difference in the heatsink design.

They continue to upgrade the bios of the UD3P, if the only difference between the 2 boards was a PCI slot, then the bios updates should easily be available for the UD3L....

I am going to give it a shot thats for sure...


Oh, your talking about the board with the gray heatsinks








Well this we be a great test to compare the two.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


My settings for that speed are as follows
V-core ...1.375v
Term...1.34v
PLL....1.57v
CPU ref...N
MCH Core...1.30v
..................N
..................N
ICH I/O.......1.57v
ICH Core......1.20v
Set your ram to manu specs and try to run it as close to stock as possible


Hi Dennyb, I just wanna know if you are running 475x9 or 500x8.5

P.S. Will I see a huge difference between 950 Mhz speed and 1000 Mhz?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Oh, your talking about the board with the gray heatsinks








Well this we be a great test to compare the two.

Yeah, the UD3P has the heatpipe to the mosfets & heatsinks on the mosfets above the cpu socket.. ( I think they are called mosfets)










-










It also has an 8 pin cpu power connection rather than the 4 pin...

When I bought it I thought it was the UD3P - the 2nd PCI-E slot. But obviously it isnt quite that..


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Yeah, the UD3P has the heatpipe to the mosfets & heatsinks on the mosfets above the cpu socket.. ( I think they are called mosfets)










-










It also has an 8 pin cpu power connection rather than the 4 pin...

When I bought it I thought it was the UD3P - the 2nd PCI-E slot. But obviously it isnt quite that..

I just noticed there is a new bios for the UD3P 1.6 revision, and I wanna know if I will all mess my OC by Flashing the BIOS' actually, I have no noticeable issue? What do you suggest?


----------



## NoGuru

The 4 pin and 8 pin CPU socket is a big factor! I can almost guarantee that the 4 pin will need more volt's to OC on it.
Can you take a BIOS, idle, and load reading when you do the test?

Edit: Karlitos, yes you will lose your settings. I doubt that you need a flash.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks NoGuru, but if I put all my settings on paper and put them back after flashing, do you think my OC will still be Rock Stable?

Since I have a pro with me now, I'll ask you a question, Whats the best OC, 4,15Ghz| Ram at 1106 Mhz or 4.25 Ghz with Ram at 950 Mhz or 1000Mhz?

What do you think?

(EDIT Sorry if I dont answer I have to go back to work soon, diner over







)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Thanks NoGuru, but if I put all my settings on paper and put them back after flashing, do you think my OC will still be Rock Stable?

Since I have a pro with me now, I'll ask you a question, Whats the best OC, 4,15Ghz| Ram at 1106 Mhz or 4.25 Ghz with Ram at 950 Mhz or 1000Mhz?

What do you think?

(EDIT Sorry if I dont answer I have to go back to work soon, diner over







)

I have flashed to many of the BIOS and had to change settings after the flash. So it may work and it may not.

As far as the difference between 4.12 and 4.25, you may see a small difference in benchmarks, but in real word applications you won't even notice the difference. If you game, test with future mark and see what the difference is. I would have to guess that the 4.25 will be faster.


----------



## 10acjed

As soon as I saw the 4 pin I got worried...

Karlitos, just do some bench runs at each setting..

1.) SuperPI 1M
2.) wPrime
3.) GeekBench
4.) 3DMark
5.) PCMark

see which setting runs the best and go with it..


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
As soon as I saw the 4 pin I got worried...

Karlitos, just do some bench runs at each setting..

1.) SuperPI 1M
2.) wPrime
3.) GeekBench
4.) 3DMark
5.) PCMark

see which setting runs the best and go with it..

Cool I'll give you my test results,

Also than you NoGuru, have a nice evening guys


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
As soon as I saw the 4 pin I got worried...

Karlitos, just do some bench runs at each setting..

1.) SuperPI 1M
2.) wPrime
3.) GeekBench
4.) 3DMark
5.) PCMark

see which setting runs the best and go with it..

LMAO, if I am considered a pro, then 10acjed is as well. And dennyb is a GOD


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
LMAO, if I am considered a pro, then 10acjed is as well. And dennyb is a GOD









By the time I get a board mastered inside and out I am ready to upgrade to the next one


----------



## Zippit

If the PC turns on from hibernation/sleep and shuts down after 2 seconds and then starts up again and continues on doing that.

What could be the problem?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
If the PC turns on from hibernation/sleep and shuts down after 2 seconds and then starts up again and continues on doing that.

What could be the problem?

It's W7 Ultimate 64. I had the same problem, just turned the hibernation off.


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


@cr1, post your MIT if you want. Your vcore looks to be too high for an E0, and I think you might be forcing the OC.


Is there a way to capture the info in the BIOS without having to write it, or take photo's? Here is the BIOS config, thanks NoGuru...


----------



## NoGuru

cr1 you are overvolting your system! Auto is bad. Set the volt's manually and work your way up with the OC.

Can someone post a blank MIT for him. My dog ate mine(if I had a dog)









Read this, and I will help you with your settings. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Can someone post a blank MIT for him. My dog ate mine(if I had a dog)










My dog eats everything...


----------



## Dilyn

I've been grounded for a couple weeks, and I'm sorry to say that I'll be grounded for the rest of the school year









It's ridiculous because I'm grounded only because I went to bed at 10:16 instead of 10, like I'm supposed to. OH NOES.
So ya. Now I'm bored out of my mind. I've been forced to READ.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I've been grounded for a couple weeks, and I'm sorry to say that I'll be grounded for the rest of the school year









It's ridiculous because I'm grounded only because I went to bed at 10:16 instead of 10, like I'm supposed to. OH NOES.
So ya. Now I'm bored out of my mind. I've been forced to READ.


Don't break the rules, and you won't get grounded, problem solved









Reading is the best thing you can do. The smarter you are, the $$$$ you will make. Not that money=happiness, but it sure helps


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


cr1 you are overvolting your system! Auto is bad. Set the volt's manually and work your way up with the OC.

Can someone post a blank MIT for him. My dog ate mine(if I had a dog)









Read this, and I will help you with your settings. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html



Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


My dog eats everything...


Thanks!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
If the PC turns on from hibernation/sleep and shuts down after 2 seconds and then starts up again and continues on doing that.

What could be the problem?

You!









But I don't have this problem.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cr1* 
Is there a way to capture the info in the BIOS without having to write it, or take photo's? Here is the BIOS config, thanks NoGuru...










Thats a NICE OC, but are you really able to run your ram at 1140 Mhz? I see that you use the 333 Mhz (B) strap - 2.40B

Can you tell me how you set your MCH Voltages, your timings and also you Ram voltage. Thank you.


----------



## NoGuru

Karlitos, stop licking windows and look at the rest of his post!


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Thats a NICE OC, but are you really able to run your ram at 1140 Mhz? I see that you use the 333 Mhz (B) strap - 2.40B

Can you tell me how you set your MCH Voltages, your timings and also you Ram voltage. Thank you.


He is on 4 x 1GB Ballistix, they are Micron D9Gxx IC, very good overclockers. I wouldnt doubt they hit 1200...

Its these 2gb sticks that are tough to oc...


----------



## hammer24p

10acjed were did you buy your Heat Killer


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hammer24p*


10acjed were did you buy your Heat Killer


I got it from Xandax, a member here...

I posted in the "Wanted" section looking for a GTZ, but he offered the HK 3.0, I had never heard of it so I did some research..

Pretty sweet, I think I paid 55$ shipped or something..

I had the GTX and went to the HK, dropped temps 10c...


----------



## GOTFrog

Damn can anyone help me get 533MHz stable, I can only get it to post and validate damn temps are thru the roof too.

I wished that I would need less Volts for this speed but thats the highest I'm willing to go for now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1079063


----------



## KaRLiToS

EDIT: Oups


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Damn can anyone help me get 533MHz stable, I can only get it to post and validate damn temps are thru the roof too.

I wished that I would need less Volts for this speed but thats the highest I'm willing to go for now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1079063


What do you mean by stable, bench stable or prime stable? If your looking for prime stable its not going to happen at that speed.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Damn can anyone help me get 533MHz stable, I can only get it to post and validate damn temps are thru the roof too.

I wished that I would need less Volts for this speed but thats the highest I'm willing to go for now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1079063

Yeah, get a phase unit to keep it cool and push volts to 1.55 - 1.57 range....









otherwise I doubt your going to want to try 533 FSB on the 8.5 multi. Maybe drop it to 8 or 7.5 and push the CPU Term (FSB) to 1.36 - 1.40 and the MCH to 1.36 - 1.4

Anyway you slice it, thats alot of FSB for a C2Q.....


----------



## GOTFrog

I know it won't happen was just trying to get a few laughts. got 38th best on CPU-Z and 10.6pts


----------



## 10acjed

Yeah... Here is my personal best...

Hoping the UD3P will allow for a bit more..


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I know it won't happen was just trying to get a few laughts. got 38th best on CPU-Z and 10.6pts



Play with your references and skews, they should help you get higher.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Yeah... Here is my personal best...

Hoping the UD3P will allow for a bit more..


very nice run on a ud3l!


----------



## GOTFrog

I need to figure out how to get a high suicide run with this, I have no Idea where to start


----------



## freakb18c1

hmm being that your at 4.25 which is near max for this chip at 8,5x the highest i hit was 4.4 it only needed
1.46ish on the nb
50ps on the mch skew
and whole lot of vcore


----------



## GOTFrog

I managed a 533 x 8.5= validated with a 10.6 pts on HWbot ranked 38th.

1.5 vcore
1.46 vtt
1.38 MCH


----------



## freakb18c1

very nice what did that run in super pi


----------



## GOTFrog

a 10, but I didn't run the right version of super_pi

I raised it a bit had time to run super pi 540 x 8.5 = 4590 got a 10.494sec

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1079393


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


a 10, but I didn't run the right version of super_pi

I raised it a bit had time to run super pi 540 x 8.5 = 4590 got a 10.494sec

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1079393


Seriously, you need to run a clean install of TinyXP on a separate partition for your SuperPI benches, and I suggest running Tiny7 on a separate partition for other bench runs...

The problem is alot of times when really pushing the limits you will get a BSOD in the midst of a run and loose some files resulting in a corrupt OS... 
Hate to see you do that to your primary OS...

Also do it when its cold, you folks up north have another month or so. Get up early one weekend, open the windows and put a fan in one and get you box up next to it & bench...








find the highest bootable setting, then tweak with EasyTune6 from windows for a little extra...

Dont forget to swing by the right pages to say hi







Overclock.net just won the Winterwarz benching competition... It was a nice victory for us. OC benching, highest combined score won...

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarks/


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Seriously, you need to run a clean install of TinyXP on a separate partition for your SuperPI benches, and I suggest running Tiny7 on a separate partition for other bench runs...

The problem is alot of times when really pushing the limits you will get a BSOD in the midst of a run and loose some files resulting in a corrupt OS... 
Hate to see you do that to your primary OS...

Also do it when its cold, you folks up north have another month or so. Get up early one weekend, open the windows and put a fan in one and get you box up next to it & bench...








find the highest bootable setting, then tweak with EasyTune6 from windows for a little extra...

Dont forget to swing by the right pages to say hi







Overclock.net just won the Winterwarz benching competition... It was a nice victory for us. OC benching, highest combined score won...

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarks/


This is exactly how I bench









Well 4.2 stable with good temps, next attempt hmmm


----------



## GOTFrog

where do I get tinyxp and tiny7? I really hate torrents, since my ISP *****es at me everytime I download something from torrents


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
i have a feeling a better cooler would let you get a little more out of that cpu, but as NoGuru said the 8400 and 9550 are both quite cheap now too.



A better cooler?!? what you mean I went from stock 60-80c to now 35-40 c with my cooler.

whats some advantage from upgrading my cpu?


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
where do I get tinyxp and tiny7? I really hate torrents, since my ISP *****es at me everytime I download something from torrents

Heres a few benching OSes.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=246346


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
where do I get tinyxp and tiny7? I really hate torrents, since my ISP *****es at me everytime I download something from torrents

I got mine from a buddy & just use my original XP key.. You can also try using "enditall" its a handy program that shuts everything off except windows. And unless only a few points away from a record or something it will do the trick...

Fresh installs and Tinyxx OS just net you a few extra points when really needed...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey Guys, what is *tiny7*, is it windows 7 but with nothing installed on it??


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## KaRLiToS

Do you know where I can get that legally?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Heres a few benching OSes.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=246346


Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Do you know where I can get that legally?

Right there^ I already have it installed.
Going to shot my bow. Turkey season is coming soon.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Do you know where I can get that legally?


They are basically just a regular copy of windows stripped down so it runs with just the essentials..
Only good for benching as alot of the things missing you will find you need just for basic operation...

You can install them with the serial #'s from your copies of windows, or just use them for the 30 day trial period


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Do you know where I can get that legally?


All EULA references apply to XP Pro Sp3

You can't get it legally, at least what is being offered here is NOT legal. I'm not a cop, neither am I a rat, so I may very well have snagged a copy for myself. Thanks for that. Hope I bench better/more/meltdown

I've 2 points to make:

Manipulating and/or distributing source code or compiled code or any combination of either is illegal (Canada and USA)

Read your EULA (End User License Agreement)...I was surprised at what it actually contains...I've NEVER in my life bothered to read it in the past...I didn't know that it was against the EULA to have more than 2 processors...it is legal to make a copy for yourself...it's not cool to have more than 10 connections incoming to use certain services...


----------



## cr1

I'm trying to get my board to a stable starting-point, any idea's in what I should replace the 'AUTO's with...










EDIT: I want to get the voltages correct first


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cr1* 
I'm trying to get my board to a stable starting-point, any idea's in what I should replace the 'AUTO's with...

Fill out your current settings in this MIT.txt file. That way we can have a reference point to go from


----------



## cr1

This is the complete MIT, any idea's where I should start to stabilize the board would be greatly appreciated-

Code:


Code:


CPU =         E8400
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version =FE 
Ram =           Crucial Ballistix Tracers/1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.00GHz (333x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Disabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 333
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: AUTO
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: AUTO
System Memory Multiplier ............: AUTO
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: MANUAL

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)  [PRESS ENTER]
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)   DOESN'T SHOW 
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: DISABLED
CPU Vcore............................: 1.20
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: AUTO
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: AUTO

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: AUTO
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: AUTO
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: AUTO
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: AUTO
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.10

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.20
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: AUTO
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: AUTO
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: AUTO


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr1*


This is the complete MIT, any idea's where I should start to stabilize the board would be greatly appreciated-

Code:


Code:


CPU =         E8400
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version =FE 
Ram =           Crucial Ballistix Tracers/1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.00GHz (333x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Disabled.........Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 333...............450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: AUTO
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: AUTO..............400
System Memory Multiplier ............: AUTO...............2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: MANUAL

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)  [PRESS ENTER]
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)   DOESN'T SHOW 
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: DISABLED...............Enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.20.............................1.30
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: AUTO......................1.28
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50............................1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: AUTO

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: AUTO....................1.28
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: AUTO
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: AUTO
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: AUTO
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.10

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.20
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: AUTO
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: AUTO
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: AUTO


That should get you close. Test with prime95 small ftt's for about 12 hours.


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That should get you close. Test with prime95 small ftt's for about 12 hours.


Thanks NoGuru!


----------



## KaRLiToS

@ NoGuru

Have you really observe a difference between 1.50v CPU PLL and 1.61? cause it doesn't change nothing in my system OC and/or stability, What is it suppose to do Anyway? I know its the Base Clock voltage. But I never notice any gain .


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


@ NoGuru

Have you really observe a difference between 1.50v CPU PLL and 1.61? cause it doesn't change nothing in my system OC and/or stability, What is it suppose to do Anyway? I know its the Base Clock voltage. But I never notice any gain .


It helps you boot into Windows. Some chips/overclocks need a lot and some need stock volt's. I noticed a trend that most people need about 1.57-1.59


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That should get you close. Test with prime95 small ftt's for about 12 hours.


It isn't booting, do you think I should increase the CPU PLL, or decrease the CPU Host Frequency??

Thanks


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
It helps you boot into Windows. Some chips/overclocks need a lot and some need stock volt's. I noticed a trend that most people need about 1.57-1.59


Really, the vast majority of the people ive seen use 1.50 or 1.57, with the 1.57 guys pushing 500+fsb. Ive tested an R, P, and TP board and seeing how much they overvolt pll I personally wouldnt consider anything higher than 1.57 for a daily clock. The 1.50 setting on my P board actual puts out about 1.6 under load and ive been able to prime with it up to 517fsb.


----------



## Jason_B

So it seems my overclock that has been stable over the past months, now is not stable. Ive ran prime for 15 or so min for a quick test, and it passed, but at times when I restart, it shuts down, turns back on, then off, then on resetting the OC to stock and saying that the overlock was unstable. Guess I need to sit down with prime and play around again..









Anyone else experience this and or find a quick voltage fix?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr1*


This is the complete MIT, any idea's where I should start to stabilize the board would be greatly appreciated-

Code:


Code:


CPU =         E8400
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version =FE 
Ram =           Crucial Ballistix Tracers/1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.00GHz (333x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Disabled - Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 333 - 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo - Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: AUTO
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: AUTO
System Memory Multiplier ............: AUTO - 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: MANUAL

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)  [PRESS ENTER]
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)   DOESN'T SHOW 
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: DISABLED - Enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.20  -  1.32
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50 -  1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: AUTO

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: AUTO
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: AUTO
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: AUTO
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.20
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: AUTO
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: AUTO
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: AUTO



Be sure to go into "Advanced Bios" and disable EIST - C1E - Speedstep..

Also if you keep having troubles try changing things a bit slower. Go with CPU Host Freq 350 - 375 - 400 etc.... I have trouble sometimes when I go into bios and change everything at once....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Really, the vast majority of the people ive seen use 1.50 or 1.57, with the 1.57 guys pushing 500+fsb. Ive tested an R, P, and TP board and seeing how much they overvolt pll I personally wouldnt consider anything higher than 1.57 for a daily clock. The 1.50 setting on my P board actual puts out about 1.6 under load and ive been able to prime with it up to 517fsb.

Are your results on the same chip? I would agree that a lot of chips will run just fine fine at 1.50
What I have noticed is some of the lower end duals need a lot more from what has been posted. Somewhere in the 1.60 area.
I wish I had more time to test some scenarios out.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Really, the vast majority of the people ive seen use 1.50 or 1.57, with the 1.57 guys pushing 500+fsb. Ive tested an R, P, and TP board and seeing how much they overvolt pll I personally wouldnt consider anything higher than 1.57 for a daily clock. The 1.50 setting on my P board actual puts out about 1.6 under load and ive been able to prime with it up to 517fsb.










amazing....... 1.392v


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Are your results on the same chip? I would agree that a lot of chips will run just fine fine at 1.50
What I have noticed is some of the lower end duals need a lot more from what has been posted. Somewhere in the 1.60 area.
I wish I had more time to test some scenarios out.

Ive used 3 different chips on these boards 2 9650s and a 3380, all used the same pll.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
amazing....... 1.392v

Its a low vid chip so it doesnt need alot of vcore.


----------



## cr1

@10acjed & @NoGuru -running great!! thanks


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cr1* 
@10acjed & @NoGuru -running great!! thanks

Make sure you stress test it. 10 - 12 hours prime95 small fft's & blend...


----------



## NoGuru

This is where I'm at currently, but more to come when I have time.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1083318


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
This is where I'm at currently, but more to come when I have time.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1083318

I wanna see what kind of FSB you can pull off that proc, Guru.


----------



## GOTFrog

sweet stuff, I would probably be able to run with a low vcore like that. I just went for the more is better approach, but 540 pretty sure will need alot.

Can't wait to see more of that thing going. I really need to do something about cooling


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I wanna see what kind of FSB you can pull off that proc, Guru.

Alright, will see what see can hit soon, but I'm pretty drunk. Those of you that have only meet me recently should know, I do my best clocking while I drink.







Sadly to say, is not much anymore since I went back to school, back to school.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
sweet stuff, I would probably be able to run with a low vcore like that. I just went for the more is better approach, but 540 pretty sure will need alot.

Can't wait to see more of that thing going. I really need to do something about cooling

That was with a auto everything and vcore at 1.40 in bios, so for the high clocks, things will get tuned better.


----------



## GOTFrog

wow Im surprised auto everything, should of tried it myself.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
wow Im surprised auto everything, should of tried it myself.

You can get some high bench's that way, but manually you will get higher, most of the time. I just had to many Gunnius's last night.


----------



## GOTFrog

Guinesses and overclocking, just wow, I would think that they mix well together


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Guinesses and overclocking, just wow, I would think that they mix well together


That's how I get all my high bench marks







Bad thing is once you run out of beer, the becnhing is over.


----------



## GOTFrog

This sucks for me, if I would start doing that, the only thing I dring is Johnny Walker Blue label. That would be an expensive bench session.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
This sucks for me, if I would start doing that, the only thing I dring is Johnny Walker Blue label. That would be an expensive bench session.

Yeah, Guinnes is $10 or $11 bucks a six pack here. My favorite is Black&Tans with Bass ale, and that's another $10, so just for one drink and after tax, I'm looking at $24 just to have one









Can you post your high validation again?


----------



## GOTFrog

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1079393, no fine tunning there, just set a few values and booted in windows. I managed to boot into window with 550 but I locked up right when I got to desktop







. can't wait for tiny xp


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1079393, no fine tunning there, just set a few values and booted in windows. I managed to boot into window with 550 but I locked up right when I got to desktop







. can't wait for tiny xp

540 FSB is nice. I was trying a bit this morning and having trouble getting past 530







It's going to take me longer then I thought to master this chip.


----------



## GOTFrog

for some reason with a 533 fsb I couldn't run my ram @ 1066 5-5-5-15 but they run @ rated speeds under that weird I had to set them to 5-7-7-20 just to boot into windows.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
for some reason with a 533 fsb I couldn't run my ram @ 1066 5-5-5-15 but they run @ rated speeds under that weird I had to set them to 5-7-7-20 just to boot into windows.

Yeah, I forgot, at higher speeds I bench at 5-7-7-18


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow 10 Hours without a post on here, something must be wrong


----------



## sintricate

Since it's dead, a picture of my UD3P with my stock intel heatsink and Q9550. Shipping it out in the morning and I was curious how the heatsink performed at stock speeds


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yeah, Guinnes is $10 or $11 bucks a six pack here. My favorite is Black&Tans with Bass ale, and that's another $10, so just for one drink and after tax, I'm looking at $24 just to have one









Can you post your high validation again?

Next to a good car bomb those black and tans are the tasty.

Thats really pricey for guinnes, glad I dont have to pay that considering besides whiskey its my main choice of beverage.

Um ontopic














the ud3p rocks.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Wow 10 Hours without a post on here, something must be wrong

Thats why sometime I ask some stupid question over here, this thread made me become an overclocker, I learned everything here. I dont want it to die yet.


----------



## NoGuru

This thread will always go up and down with traffic.

Made it to 13th on the HwBot team yesterday. Those who don't know what it is click on the link in my sig. If everyone submitted some scores, we could be #1.


----------



## KaRLiToS

So noguru, you manage to hit 4.5 with 1.37 Volts, thats really Nice.Do you have 1.25 Vid?


----------



## Rafiluccio

Hello, I apologize for my English, but use google traslator ...








Gentilemtne tell me that I should set voltages to be rock solid at 4.3 ghz ...

this is my current configuration with 450 x 9, I get to 478 x 9!

how do I set up everything?

******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Turbo ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.5GHz............................[ 450 x 9.0] 478 x 9 ???

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 450 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 101 ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Turbo ]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P)..................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333 ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00B ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 900 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[4].........................................[ Auto ]
tWTR[4].........................................[ Auto ]
tWR[13].........................................[ Auto ]
tRFC[68] .......................................[ Auto ] 
tRTP[4].........................................[ Auto ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 9 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 7 ] ................[ auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 9 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 7 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore [ 1.1875 ]...................[ 1.30v ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1,22 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ normal ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ normal ]

MCH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1,28 ] 
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ normal ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ]...................[ normal ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]...................[ normal ]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ normal ]

DRAM Voltage [ 1.800 ]...................[ 2,08] 
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...................[ normal ]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ normal ]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ normal ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio*


Hello, I apologize for my English, but use google traslator ...








Gentilemtne tell me that I should set voltages to be rock solid at 4.3 ghz ...

this is my current configuration with 450 x 9, I get to 478 x 9!

how do I set up everything?

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore [ 1.1875 ]...................[ 1.30v ] -----1.34
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1,22 ]------1.30 -1.32
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ normal ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ normal ]

MCH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1,28 ] ---------1.32
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ normal ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ]...................[ normal ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]...................[ normal ]
ICH Core [ 1.100  ]...................[ normal ]

DRAM Voltage [ 1.800 ]...................[ 2,08] 
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...................[ normal ]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ normal ]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ normal ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


I would try upping your vcore and vtt(term). Always keep cpu term .02 to .04 bellow your vcore. if you can' boot into windows you can up your pll to 1.57, 1.59 but don't put it on auto since this board just loves to over volt.


----------



## Rafiluccio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I would try upping your vcore and vtt(term). Always keep cpu term .02 to .04 bellow your vcore. if you can' boot into windows you can up your pll to 1.57, 1.59 but don't put it on auto since this board just loves to over volt.


Tell me then, please, that I should voltagggi cult?

thank you very much


----------



## Rafiluccio

Even if they are stable ... with ibt, prime95 and linx ... cmq I inexplicably reboots the system without blue screen ... then the error does not understand what is .... but default is the error!

second you depends dall'overclock?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rafiluccio* 
Even if they are stable ... with ibt, prime95 and linx ... cmq I inexplicably reboots the system without blue screen ... then the error does not understand what is .... but default is the error!

second you depends dall'overclock?

Man its so hard to understand you, I wish I could help, sorry


----------



## jaz

I hit printscreen when i was in bios and mit section...how do i post it? i did this quite a while ago, but i forgot how.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


So noguru, you manage to hit 4.5 with 1.37 Volts, thats really Nice.Do you have 1.25 Vid?


My VID is 1.17









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaz*


I hit printscreen when i was in bios and mit section...how do i post it? i did this quite a while ago, but i forgot how.


You can not use print screen in BIOS, write your settings down then transfer them to the MIT.


----------



## damocles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaz*


I hit printscreen when i was in bios and mit section...how do i post it? i did this quite a while ago, but i forgot how.


take a picture (with a cammera or cellphone) and the write it in the MIT.


----------



## NoGuru

I have a very busy weekend with my daughters birthday, so I won't be around much. But there is plenty of fart smellers, opps, I meant smart fellers around here, to help out.


----------



## stellaguy

Hi guys,
Could do with a bit of advise regarding voltages in my BIOS. My system is very stable just now but I would like to squeeze a bit more out of my q6700 as I have a bit of headroom with temps. If i try for 3.7ghz (from 3.6ghz) the system boots into windows but BSOD occurs under Burntest. It doesnt seem to matter how much more vcore I give it - its just not stable so I am guessing something else needs a bit more juice!?
Heres what I have so far:

Attachment 146683
Attachment 146684

I'm not familiar with some of the other voltage settings so any advise would be great!
Thanks.


----------



## jaz

Ok, finally here are my MIT settings; ibt stable, but want to get to 4ghz stable
CPU = E8400 CO
Motherboard = GA-p45-ud3p
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = Mushkin xp2 8500 2X2gb
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................:9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:+0.0 (greyed out)
CPU Frequency .......................:3.70ghz 412X9

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:412
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100
C.I.A. :disabled

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:auto
System Memory Multiplier ............:2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:1099
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:4
tWTR.................................:4
tWR..................................:8
tRFC.................................:68
tRTP.................................:4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:disabled
CPU Vcore............................:1.35625v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.400v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.160v
MCH Reference.......0.800V/mine says 0.760v...........:auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........:auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.000v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:normal
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:normal


----------



## PizzaMan

Jaz, that C0 is going to need more vCore then the E0's you see in this thread. Mine needs 1.42v in CPUz to maintain 4.0Ghz.

Try lowering your multi and seeing how high you can push FSB. The C0's FSB will scale just like an E0's. Just can't run the same Ghz and vCore as an E0.


----------



## jaz

Ok PizzaMan...thanks...I'll give it a shot. everything else looks ok, though? I tried giving it just over 1.368 before with a ga p35-ud3l, but it starts to get really hot under load, and i got a good sit for the heatsink.


----------



## jaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Mine needs 1.42v in CPUz to maintain 4.0Ghz.

Dam...that's a lot of voltage...you say your cooler is crap? Woops, i see you even have water cooling...your case temps are warm.That thing must get really hot? How long will it last at that vcore? And that's in cpu-z AFtER vdroop?
What do you have your vcore set in bios?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaz*


Dam...that's a lot of voltage...you say your cooler is crap? That thing must get really hot? How long will it last at that vcore? And that's in cpu-z AFtER vdroop?
What do you have your vcore set in bios?


My block is crap compared to newer CPU water blocks. It spikes really bad under heavy loads like Linx and if I give her more then 1.48v in bench runs. My temps during Orhtos and Prime are ~55-58C. Linx spikes to ~74C









This little ES has been a tank. I run her ~1.48-1.5v ever couple weeks sometimes more for bench runs. It has also survived CL3P20's high voltage DICE runs. It's still has the same stability at 4.0ghz with 1.42v core as it did a year ago. No signs of any degrading yet.

lol, I have a .9v vdrop from BIOS to CPUz. I'm set at 1.5125v in BIOS. Yours isn't going to be that bad on the UD3.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noguru*


i have a very busy weekend with my daughters birthday, so i won't be around much. But there is plenty of fart smellers, opps, i meant smart fellers around here, to help out.


hahaha +1


----------



## slushmad

Hey everyone, so I think I found something interesting. From what I understood before cpu ref and mch ref were a certain ratio value compared to cpu termination. I was having major issues with this board and getting higher fsb. (i could never get past 505ish). I decided to just change the mch ref, and not touch anything else. I've gone up to 550 now, gotten into windows for a while as well even (before i could never even post). This might help some people out, but I have a question. Does anyone know if a low mch ref value is bad in any way? Whether physically or for stability sake. Thanks







.


----------



## hoss331

Lower mch reference is not bad, on these boards duals usually prefer a few steps lower than stock while quads like stock or 1 step above.


----------



## Plagasx

Hey guys,

I'm new here and I love the site!

Now I have wanting to OC my q9550 ever since I got it but was a bit skeptical on these voltage tweaks and so on. I have gotten it up to 3.2 by only increasing the FSB with no voltage changes, etc AT ALL. I have been stable.

Thing is, I wanted to get it up to 3.6 but for some reason every time I increase the FSB past 377 (past 3.2) all I get is 1 reboot and it says in the MIT screen that overclocking has caused an error or something along those lines...

I was wondering if you lovely people could help me get my system past this dreaded problem. I would really appreciate it so much.









Here is my MIT setup:

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550 2.83ghz
Motherboard = EP45-UD3R (rev 1.1)
BIOS Version = F12
Ram = Gskill 6gb 6400

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................:[ 8 x]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:[ +0.5] 
CPU Frequency .......................: 3. 20GHz( 377x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [ 377]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [Auto]
C.I.A.2 ............... [Disabled]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: [Turbo] 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: [N/A] 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ............: [Auto]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800 ..............905
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: [Auto]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 ....... Auto
tRCD ................................: 5 ....... Auto
tRP..................................: 5 ....... Auto
tRAS.................................: 15 ....... Auto

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3 ........ Auto 
tWTR.................................: 3 ....... Auto
tWR..................................: 6 ....... Auto
tRFC.................................: 52 ....... Auto
tRTP.................................: 3 ....... Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 ....... Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: [N/A]
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: [N/A]

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: [Disabled]
CPU Vcore............................: 1.28750V ..........: [Auto]
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: [Auto]
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: [Auto]
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: [Auto]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: [Auto]
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: [Auto] 
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: [Auto]
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: [Auto]
ICH Core............1.100V...........: [Auto]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: [Auto]
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: [Auto]
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: [Auto]
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: [Auto]


----------



## jaz

Welcome Plagasx...while I am also learning, i do have a little experience and can suggest you should put your pci-e on 100, always. Keeps it stable. Don't know about putting your memory on turbo, i tend to shy away from "extreme" type settings. Standard might be more stable also.

You should always set your mem voltage and your 1st 4 timings 5-5-5-15 or 18, as speced on the labels on your ram, or if you're oc the ram raise voltage a bit. Otherwise they will fluctuate all over the place.

Command rate 2T is for stability, 1T is for tightened timings. I've read here that llc is ok for quads, but not so good for dual core. but you might want to wait for a quad owner or somebody knows more than me.

But these basic settings i gave you will help with stability.


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaz* 
Ok, finally here are my MIT settings; ibt stable, but want to get to 4ghz stable
CPU = E8400 CO
Motherboard = GA-p45-ud3p
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = Mushkin xp2 8500 2X2gb
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................:9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:+0.0 (greyed out)
CPU Frequency .......................:3.70ghz 412X9

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:412.........................450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100
C.I.A. :disabled

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:auto....................400
System Memory Multiplier ............:2.66D .................2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:1099
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:4
tWTR.................................:4
tWR..................................:8
tRFC.................................:68
tRTP.................................:4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:disabled.....................I Enable mine
CPU Vcore............................:1.35625v........ ................1.40
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.400v.......... ...........1.38
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.160v.......... ..way to high........1.28 or 1.30
MCH Reference.......0.800V/mine says 0.760v...........:auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........:auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.000v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:normal
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:normal

That should get you closer, but as pizzaman said, your chip will take more vcore to be stable. Not sure if you read this yet, but might help http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plagasx* 
Hey guys,

I'm new here and I love the site!

Now I have wanting to OC my q9550 ever since I got it but was a bit skeptical on these voltage tweaks and so on. I have gotten it up to 3.2 by only increasing the FSB with no voltage changes, etc AT ALL. I have been stable.

Thing is, I wanted to get it up to 3.6 but for some reason every time I increase the FSB past 377 (past 3.2) all I get is 1 reboot and it says in the MIT screen that overclocking has caused an error or something along those lines...

I was wondering if you lovely people could help me get my system past this dreaded problem. I would really appreciate it so much.









Here is my MIT setup:

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550 2.83ghz
Motherboard = EP45-UD3R (rev 1.1)
BIOS Version = F12
Ram = Gskill 6gb 6400

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................:[ 8 x]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:[ +0.5] 
CPU Frequency .......................: 3. 20GHz( 377x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [ 377]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [Auto]
C.I.A.2 ............... [Disabled]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: [Turbo] 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: [N/A] 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ............: [Auto]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800 ..............905
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: [Auto]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 ....... Auto
tRCD ................................: 5 ....... Auto
tRP..................................: 5 ....... Auto
tRAS.................................: 15 ....... Auto

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3 ........ Auto 
tWTR.................................: 3 ....... Auto
tWR..................................: 6 ....... Auto
tRFC.................................: 52 ....... Auto
tRTP.................................: 3 ....... Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 ....... Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: [N/A]
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: [N/A]

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: [Disabled]
CPU Vcore............................: 1.28750V ..........: [Auto]
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: [Auto]
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: [Auto]
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: [Auto]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: [Auto]
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: [Auto] 
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: [Auto]
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: [Auto]
ICH Core............1.100V...........: [Auto]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: [Auto]
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: [Auto]
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: [Auto]
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: [Auto]


Because you are using auto, I will post a link that you should read, so you can understand what the voltages will do. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## jaz

Thank you NoGuro and Pizzaguy for your help! Will mess with setting and see if she blows up! ....j/k. Wish me luck.


----------



## JrockMOD

Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146726

B Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.00GHz (375x8)

***Clock Chip Control ********
>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 375
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: auto
CIA2.........................................Disab led

Advanced clock control [press enter] I didn't mess with it

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: Auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800 1125
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 4 auto
tRCD ................................: 4 auto
tRP..................................: 4 auto
tRAS.................................: 12 auto

advanced timing control [press enter] I didn't mess with it

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........Disabled (all auto)
CPU Vcore............................: 1.23750v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500v
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.760v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100v
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.760v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.900v
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.800v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.900v
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900v
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900v

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 







Nice kit
Give this a shot.... Red is the changes

And by putting in "code" - "/code" with [ ] where my " are it will hide it like mine is...

Code:



Code:


B Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.20GHz (400x8)

***Clock Chip Control ********
>>>>Standard Clock Control   
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:[B]100[/B]
CIA2.........................................Disabled

Advanced clock control  [press enter]   I didn't mess with it

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: [B]2.00B[/B]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800 1125 - will say 800 now, you can try overclocking it after the cpu is stable
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: [B]Maunual[/B]

Set these even they it says 4 already
Standard Timing Control 
CAS Latency Time.....................: 4
tRCD ................................: 4
tRP..................................: 4 
tRAS.................................: 12

advanced timing control [press enter] I didn't mess with it

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) ......... Enable - this limits the voltage drop from idle to load and allows lower idle voltages
CPU Vcore............................: 1.35v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.55 - 1.58v
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.760v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26v
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.760v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.900v
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1v Its rated 2.0 - 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.900v
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900v
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900v

Run Prime95 stress test for a good 8 - 12 hours, keep an eye on temps for at least the first hour of the test, you want them to stay below 70c ideally, but 72 - 75c is reasonable as these temps are only during heavy load situations...

If you pass a stress test there and temps are low enough you can easily push it up to 425 next (425x8 = 3.40) your ram should still be ok (850MHz), but if you have issues with it crashing or BSOD's at 425, adjust your ram timings to 5-5-5-15. I think those Blacklines will do close to 1000MHz at those timings..

Before doing this I notice that sometimes if I don't use my computer longer than 15 min if I go back on it and move the mouse it will freeze the screen for 5 sec than resume for 5 sec and than it repeats this for about a minute. What is causing this? I do want to mention if I switch over to windows 7 it never does this.

Also should I change where the multiplier doesn't change when the computer isn't under a load? because as we speak (idel) its at 6 but if I run a game it goes up to 8 where I have set it. My problem is that sometimes if I run a game and don't do noting and come back in 5 min its really slow and buggy and it takes 10-15 sec for everything to run smoothly..

also why does my system maintenance > system
tell me that I have a 6400 @ 2.13GHz 2.67GHz
When in my mobo it says its 3.00GHz ???

Whats going on?!?


----------



## cr1

I managed to hit 3.91, but anything over that just causes it to reboot.
I'd like to at least break the 4.0 barrier before I spend hours stress testing it.

All help is appreciated! Thanks

Code:



Code:


CPU =         E8400
Motherboard =     UD3P
BIOS Version =     FE 
Ram =               Crucial Ballistix Tracers/1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.91GHz (435x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 435
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 870
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 8 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 9 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 9 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.325
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.20
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## GOTFrog

Well I can't get it to boot into windows higher that 540, going to have to fine tweak like crazy. I WANT TO HIT 4600MHz. ARGH! at 540 I boot at 68C and super pi gets me to 77C fan maxed.


----------



## hoss331

If your just wanting a validation and some benchs why not use ET6 and/or setfsb to get that little extra.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 

Before doing this I notice that sometimes if I don't use my computer longer than 15 min if I go back on it and move the mouse it will freeze the screen for 5 sec than resume for 5 sec and than it repeats this for about a minute. What is causing this? I do want to mention if I switch over to windows 7 it never does this.

Also should I change where the multiplier doesn't change when the computer isn't under a load? because as we speak (idel) its at 6 but if I run a game it goes up to 8 where I have set it. My problem is that sometimes if I run a game and don't do noting and come back in 5 min its really slow and buggy and it takes 10-15 sec for everything to run smoothly..

also why does my system maintenance > system
tell me that I have a 6400 @ 2.13GHz 2.67GHz
When in my mobo it says its 3.00GHz ???

Whats going on?!?

Well if it does it in one operating system but not the other its probably something to do with drivers or that os....

You need to go into "Advanced Bios" and change these settings.

Limit Cpu Max Value To 3 - Disable
No Execute Memory Protect - Disable
CPU Enhanced Halt - Disable
C2/C2E State Support - Disable
CPU EIST Function - Disable

That will take care of the cpu going to a 6x multi at idle.... It may also help with the lock ups...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi Guys, I have a hard time stabilizing my CPU at 4.25 Ghz
I have a Q9650 at 501Mhz x8.5. I only past 2 hours of Prime95 Small ffts. I'll paste my MIT settings and also show you a Print Screen of my Prime95. My Vid is 1.25-

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .......................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio...................:0.5
CPU Frequency .........................: 4.25 (501x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 501
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ...........:100
C.I.A.2 ...............................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive........................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive................: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)....................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: 400Mhz
System Memory Multiplier .............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 1002
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................:5
tRCD .................................:5
tRP'..................................:5
tRAS..................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD..................................:auto
tWTR..................................:auto
tWR...................................:auto
tRFC..................................:68
tRTP..................................:auto
Command Rate (CMD) ...................:auto

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ......................auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value....................:9
 tRD Phase0 Adjustment................:auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................:Auto
 tRD Phase2 Adjustment ...............:Auto
 tRD Phase3 Adjustment................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..............:Auto  ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..............:Auto  ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value....................:9
 tRD Phase0 Adjustment................:auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................:Auto
 tRD Phase2 Adjustment ...............:Auto
 tRD Phase3 Adjustment................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..............:Auto  ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..............:Auto  ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.â€¦â€¦â€¦... Manual
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦........................:1.3875
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*.........: 1.36
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦........1.500V*.........: 1.500
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦......0.76V*.........: 0.886

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.........1.100V..........: 1.32
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.....0.760V..........; 0.901
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦........0.900V..........: 1.040
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.........1.500V..........: 1.5
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦........â€¦â€¦1.100V..........: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V.............: 2.08
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V.............: 1.04
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 1.04
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 1.04

I appreciate any help


----------



## jaz

I tried those settings No Guru, but i can't pass occt w/o it quacking it's arse off almost immediately. I tried raising vcore, but same results. i reset everything back to my 3.7 oc, and i passed 5 runs of ibt and 1/2 hour of occt. And even to get to 3.8, i gotta volt the crap out of it. 3.7 seems to be as far as it wants to go w/o a struggle.

My chip just seems to dislike high voltage. And i bought this board just to hit 4ghz. I might just spring for an OE chip from the expensive tank guys, (don't want a used chip) and stick this in a back-up build. I have enough parts here to build 3 pc's.

I also tried lowering the multi, as PizzaMan suggested. Same result. I will keep trying occasionally. Something has to work. i had the vcore up to almost 1.4, but i am really uncomfortable running it that high. Temps were unusually low though. Never went above 65Âºc load.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Hi Guys, I have a hard time stabilizing my CPU at 4.25 Ghz
I have a Q9650 at 501Mhz x8.5. I only past 2 hours of Prime95 Small ffts. I'll paste my MIT settings and also show you a Print Screen of my Prime95. My Vid is 1.25-

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .......................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio...................:0.5
CPU Frequency .........................: 4.25 (501x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 501
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ...........:100
C.I.A.2 ...............................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive........................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive................: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)....................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: 400Mhz
System Memory Multiplier .............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: 1002
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................:5
tRCD .................................:5
tRP'..................................:5
tRAS..................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD..................................:auto
tWTR..................................:auto
tWR...................................:auto
tRFC..................................:68
tRTP..................................:auto
Command Rate (CMD) ...................:auto

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ......................auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value....................:9
 tRD Phase0 Adjustment................:auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................:Auto
 tRD Phase2 Adjustment ...............:Auto
 tRD Phase3 Adjustment................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..............:Auto  ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..............:Auto  ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value....................:9
 tRD Phase0 Adjustment................:auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment.................:Auto
 tRD Phase2 Adjustment ...............:Auto
 tRD Phase3 Adjustment................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..............:Auto  ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..............:Auto  ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.â€¦â€¦â€¦... Manual
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦........................:1.3875
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*.........: 1.36
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦........1.500V*.........: 1.500
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦......0.76V*.........: 0.886

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.........1.100V..........: 1.32
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.....0.760V..........; 0.901
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦........0.900V..........: 1.040
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.........1.500V..........: 1.5
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦........â€¦â€¦1.100V..........: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V.............: 2.08
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V.............: 1.04
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 1.04
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 1.04

I appreciate any help


Raise vcore to 1.4 and mch to 1.36-1.38. Personally I wouldnt bother running small ffts, I go straight to blend, but your free to test how you like.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Ok, I'll try that and I'll aslo do blend after anyway, and by the way, I tried stabilising my rig at 4.32 Ghz (479 x9) but I can't, I will paste the MIT settings for this one after my boot.

I wish I had watercooling like you...especially that heat killer









EDIT: What do you think about my CPU clock Drive of 800 mv? and do you think adding Skews will help me lower my CPU Vcore


----------



## sintricate

Anyone have pictures of one of our boards with aftermarket heatsinks on the board itself?


----------



## ben h

only 1s i can find


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
only 1s i can find

















lol, i'm sorry, i mean't chipset coolers. not sure why i didn't specify


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
lol, i'm sorry, i mean't chipset coolers. not sure why i didn't specify









lol ahhhhhhhhh

try google then


----------



## sintricate

First time getting my ram stable at 1200MHz. Pretty sweet, I thought the limit was 1174MHz on this set because I failed to get higher in the past.










...i wonder how much higher I can go


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
Anyone have pictures of one of our boards with aftermarket heatsinks on the board itself?

if you look in the thread I think Noguru posted one


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Ok, I'll try that and I'll aslo do blend after anyway, and by the way, I tried stabilising my rig at 4.32 Ghz (479 x9) but I can't, I will paste the MIT settings for this one after my boot.

I wish I had watercooling like you...especially that heat killer









EDIT: What do you think about my CPU clock Drive of 800 mv? and do you think adding Skews will help me lower my CPU Vcore


If you want, I have my old GTZ that needs to be sold. Extra mv on the clock drive never made a difference on my clocks but you can try it out to see if it helps. As for skews your probably fine where you at, for me I dont need to add any cpu skew until 4.6+.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
First time getting my ram stable at 1200MHz. Pretty sweet, I thought the limit was 1174MHz on this set because I failed to get higher in the past.










...i wonder how much higher I can go










Your ram may be stable there but its not at 1200. The 3.33(3:5) divider is bugged so its really on 3.0 and only at 1080.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaz* 
I tried those settings No Guru, but i can't pass occt w/o it quacking it's arse off almost immediately. I tried raising vcore, but same results. i reset everything back to my 3.7 oc, and i passed 5 runs of ibt and 1/2 hour of occt. And even to get to 3.8, i gotta volt the crap out of it. 3.7 seems to be as far as it wants to go w/o a struggle.

My chip just seems to dislike high voltage. And i bought this board just to hit 4ghz. I might just spring for an OE chip from the expensive tank guys, (don't want a used chip) and stick this in a back-up build. I have enough parts here to build 3 pc's.

I also tried lowering the multi, as PizzaMan suggested. Same result. I will keep trying occasionally. Something has to work. i had the vcore up to almost 1.4, but i am really uncomfortable running it that high. Temps were unusually low though. Never went above 65Âºc load.

Did you try raising other voltages to see what works. If you where able to load into Windows, you should be close to the settings that are needed. Try giving CPU term a boost, or MCH.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
Anyone have pictures of one of our boards with aftermarket heatsinks on the board itself?

I have the Extreme spirit on mine, let me see if I can find the pic.

I love my red sweat shirt, but I can't find it


----------



## GOTFrog

Scary, thats what noguru looks like!


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
If your just wanting a validation and some benchs why not use ET6 and/or setfsb to get that little extra.

Yeah I still lock up past 540


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 

Your ram may be stable there but its not at 1200. The 3.33(3:5) divider is bugged so its really on 3.0 and only at 1080.

Care to elaborate? I've never heard of this before.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
First time getting my ram stable at 1200MHz. Pretty sweet, I thought the limit was 1174MHz on this set because I failed to get higher in the past.










...i wonder how much higher I can go









Have you put an higher TRFC (Row Refresh Cycle) or you just left it on auto? Cause I had hard time Overclocking my Ram with low TRFC


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Have you put an higher TRFC (Row Refresh Cycle) or you just left it on auto? Cause I had hard time Overclocking my Ram with low TRFC

I believe it's on auto. The first 3 are manually set.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
I believe it's on auto. The first 3 are manually set.

Cool, in your signature system info, your ram says DDR2 8800, is it DDR2 800?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Cool, in your signature system info, your ram says DDR2 8800, is it DDR2 800?


PC8800/1100MHz


----------



## grishkathefool

Touching Base! Hi all, nice to see new faces in the room. Guru, denny tells me you pretty much have things well in hand around here, good on you. Your rep has grown bunches since I stopped in last too, grats bro.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

NoGURU's da man and the next lunch is on him....


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
NoGURU's da man and the next lunch is on him....









Alright. let's make it happen in Montreal then, good food and hot chicks


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Alright. let's make it happen in Montreal then, good food and hot chicks

damn i wish we could all met for lunch in Montreal, i hear it's nice there. But NoGURU and I live very near one and other and i paid for lunch last time we got together, next time it's on him..LOL


----------



## GOTFrog

damn, was hopping for a free lunch


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Care to elaborate? I've never heard of this before.


Heres an old thread if you want to read through it, but its a known issue on x38/p35/x48/p45. If you want to see it your self compare the bandwidth between the dividers.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/...d.php?t=199241


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
PC8800/1100MHz

Oh ok, thanks for the info

I have a question about Prime 95 Blend Test
Is it a big issue if some of my workers are faster than the others, I mean that Worker one is doing TEST 3 of 56k and another Worker is doing test 14 of 48k. I have a print screen as example










Thanks


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Have you put an higher TRFC (Row Refresh Cycle) or you just left it on auto? Cause I had hard time Overclocking my Ram with low TRFC


This is always a good source of info and explains why the lower/tighter timings increase performance, but make OCing more difficult; esp tRD

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/memo...vs-bios-27283/


----------



## cr1

I finally hit 4.0+...is it important to have a 1:1 FSB to DRAM ratio?


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
I have a question about Prime 95 Blend Test
Is it a big issue if some of my workers are faster than the others, I mean that Worker one is doing TEST 3 of 56k and another Worker is doing test 14 of 48k. I have a print screen as example

Thanks


Its normal for it to do that, especially if your using the computer during the testing. Since its using all available cores/threads one or more will have to pause testing for a sec if you start a program or whatever.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Its normal for it to do that, especially if your using the computer during the testing. Since its using all available cores/threads one or more will have to pause testing for a sec if you start a program or whatever.

Thanx, that good to know... Its logical since some applications only use 1 core (STALKER)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Touching Base! Hi all, nice to see new faces in the room. Guru, denny tells me you pretty much have things well in hand around here, good on you. Your rep has grown bunches since I stopped in last too, grats bro.









What's up brother. Guy's Grish is one of the smartest clockers on here. I hang back most of the time, and let others help out. School is eating up most of my time anymore.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
NoGURU's da man and the next lunch is on him....









For sure. You pick the place next time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Alright. let's make it happen in Montreal then, good food and hot chicks

Frog, I can be in Montreal in nine hours. Not a bad drive considering I used to drive 12 hours to my job, every two weeks for a year and a half.
Luckily I had a company truck. 2005, 2500 Duramax Diesel 4 door, long bed, fully loaded, and chipped







.
But if we meet in Toronto, that would be like the half way point. Only about 5 hours for you.


----------



## freakb18c1

woot i have 4.4ghz @ 5:6 right now blendable will post a mit / screenies in a few hours.


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
woot i have 4.4ghz @ 5:6 right now blendable will post a mit / screenies in a few hours.

What volts. You have near exact match systems as me.


----------



## cr1

@NoGuru

Thanks for letting me know about over-volting my processor, I appreciated it as I really didn't want to fry my cpu-

Does this MIT look ok?

Thanks

Code:



Code:


CPU =         E8400
Motherboard =     UD3P
BIOS Version =     FE 
Ram =               Crucial Ballistix Tracers/1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00GHz (445x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1068
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 8 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.325
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.20
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
woot i have 4.4ghz @ 5:6 right now blendable will post a mit / screenies in a few hours.

Thumbs up dude







... good job, I can't wait to see those MIT settings, and by the way, I'll post you mine...*4,25 Ghz*, 17 Hours of Blend and I stopped it, Highest temps was 70 'C, I don't think its useful to run small ffts after all that blend test.


----------



## NoGuru

cr1, looks great! You tested it for stability right?


----------



## cr1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
cr1, looks great! You tested it for stability right?

I'm gonna' memtest86+ it this afternoon (5 passes) & orthos it for about an hour, and then I'll run prime95/small fft's overnight/12 hours

Thanks again NoGuru, you're assistance is very much appreciated!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cr1* 
I'm gonna' memtest86+ it this afternoon (5 passes) & orthos it for about an hour, and then I'll run prime95/small fft's overnight/12 hours

Thanks again NoGuru, you're assistance is very much appreciated!

If I were you, I would run Memtest86+, small ffts and/or blend for 10-15 hours , the one hour of orthos is not necessary


----------



## freakb18c1

4.4ghz base line










MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.4 (489X9)

CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 489
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive[800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[800mV]
Cpu Clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [50PS]

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40b
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1174

DRAM Timing Selectable

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:56
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:8
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:8

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.456
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.36
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.886

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.40
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.901
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: AUTO
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.200
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## cr1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
If I were you, I would run Memtest86+, small ffts and/or blend for 10-15 hours , the one hour of orthos is not necessary

I agree...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
4.4ghz base line










MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.4 (489X9)

CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 489
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive[800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[800mV]
Cpu Clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [50PS]

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40b
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1174

DRAM Timing Selectable

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:56
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:8
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:8

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.456
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.36
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.886

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.40
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.901
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: AUTO
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.200
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Nice , but you put 800mv to the CPU and PCIe clock drive or 900 mv???


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
4.4ghz base line

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.4 (489X9)

CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 489
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive[800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[800mV]
Cpu Clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [50PS]

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40b
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1174

DRAM Timing Selectable

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:56
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:8
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:8

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.456
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.36
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.886

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.40
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.901
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: AUTO
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.200
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Have you ever tried 1.59 pll?


----------



## freakb18c1

i tried 1.59 just makes it fail :{


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
4.4ghz base line











u did it friend congrats


----------



## jaz

I can't believe what a crappy chip this is. I tried everything, NoGuru, even PizzaMan's suggestion to use a lower multi and raise fsb-raising mch, vcore, lower ram timings, I had the vcore almost to 1.4, at one time, and i could barely boot into windows. It even blue screened on me once, and gave me the (boot option) screen another time.

If i go over what i have now, (3.7ghz) with the suggested setting you guys gave me, i have to raise all kinds of settings, and i can "feel" the instability in the way it boots up, and loads windows. And sure enough, it fails occt and ibt. I can do 3.8ghz, but even that needs a lot of vcore, and in the summer, temps will raise just a bit too high for my comfort. Not worth the hassle for an extra 100mghz.

Temps were always good, never exceeding 64c. One time my desktop gadgets didn't appear and i got a warning window about it, (1st time i ever seen that), And i upgraded my mobo to this p45 ud3p from my p35-ud3l just so i can hit 4ghz.

I've been obsessed about hitting it for over a year now, and i can't believe this board can't make this dam chip hit it. i wasted $100. Well, at least I'll be able to run a 5850 or maybe the gtx470, when the prices come down...(pci-e2.0) or even xfire a couple cheaper dx11 cards. And maybe I'll give a shot at running it at 3.8ghz. I want to be sure the cpu won't be bottlenecking those cards.

Thank you guys for your help and suggestions. I guess i just always get a bad chip. I got a buddy on another forum that has the same exact problem. And he knows his stuff. He's into web development and has done forum management, and he always got bad chips. He was also a member of the old dfi forums back then.

I started ocing on a dfi nf3 250gb with 3 diff amd chips, and i always got a sucky oc'er. I been through the asus m2n32 sli board, which is a good oc'er and with friends help and trying endlessly different settings, i just can't get a good oc. I hate you guys with your eo chips that just boom...hit 4ghz w/o even a vcore change....j/k...I'm happy for ya..just can't join your club...lol.
Thanks again NoGuru and PizzaMan!


----------



## cr1

@NoGuru

Memtest86+ generated these error(s) at 4.0GHz, can it be corrected by changing the timings?

I Memtest86+'d the RAM the other day at a lower FSB, and they went 5 passes (error free).


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaz* 
I can't believe what a crappy chip this is. I tried everything, NoGuru, even PizzaMan's suggestion to use a lower multi and raise fsb-raising mch, vcore, lower ram timings, I had the vcore almost to 1.4, at one time, and i could barely boot into windows. It even blue screened on me once, and gave me the (boot option) screen another time.

If i go over what i have now, (3.7ghz) with the suggested setting you guys gave me, i have to raise all kinds of settings, and i can "feel" the instability in the way it boots up, and loads windows. And sure enough, it fails occt and ibt. I can do 3.8ghz, but even that needs a lot of vcore, and in the summer, temps will raise just a bit too high for my comfort. Not worth the hassle for an extra 100mghz.

Temps were always good, never exceeding 64c. One time my desktop gadgets didn't appear and i got a warning window about it, (1st time i ever seen that), And i upgraded my mobo to this p45 ud3p from my p35-ud3l just so i can hit 4ghz.

I've been obsessed about hitting it for over a year now, and i can't believe this board can't make this dam chip hit it. i wasted $100. Well, at least I'll be able to run a 5850 or maybe the gtx470, when the prices come down...(pci-e2.0) or even xfire a couple cheaper dx11 cards. And maybe I'll give a shot at running it at 3.8ghz. I want to be sure the cpu won't be bottlenecking those cards.

Thank you guys for your help and suggestions. I guess i just always get a bad chip. I got a buddy on another forum that has the same exact problem. And he knows his stuff. He's into web development and has done forum management, and he always got bad chips. He was also a member of the old dfi forums back then.

I started ocing on a dfi nf3 250gb with 3 diff amd chips, and i always got a sucky oc'er. I been through the asus m2n32 sli board, which is a good oc'er and with friends help and trying endlessly different settings, i just can't get a good oc. I hate you guys with your eo chips that just boom...hit 4ghz w/o even a vcore change....j/k...I'm happy for ya..just can't join your club...lol.
Thanks again NoGuru and PizzaMan!

Hang on, don't give up. That is a C0, so you will need about 1.45 maybe more to hit 4 GHz, and that is still in the safe zone, as long as temps stay under 75 degrees. In fact, I have seen most C0's run around 1.50 24/7.
So crank her up. I seem to get very lucky when buying chips, maybe for your next buy, I will pick it up and sell it to you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cr1* 
@NoGuru

Memtest86+ generated these error(s) at 4.0GHz, can it be corrected by changing the timings?

I Memtest86+'d the RAM the other day at a lower FSB, and they went 5 passes (error free).


I would set them to stock and make sure you don't get any errors, then try more v's, or loosen timings and test.


----------



## jaz

But close to 1.4v, i failed occt and ibt, not matter the settings. With my luck after seeing the results of running it at close to 1.4, windows was freaking out on me. I know when i got a sucky chip. And this chip sucks. I'll be lucky to hit 3.8 stable w/o raising voltages and making all kinds of adjustments in bios. Ain't worth the extra 300mghz i won't even notice in real life apps.

I'm afraid to zap this chip with 1.4v. I know it's going to bork my win install. I already got a preview of that....a couple times. I'm tempted to buy an e8500 from tankguys, even though they're prices are still high, just to get to 4ghz...and maybe even a little more. But seeing some people having to volt the crap out of some of their eo chips doesn't exactly encourage me.

It's the luck of the draw.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaz* 
But with 1.4v, i failed occt and ibt, not matter the settings. With my luck after seeing the results of running it at close to 1.4, windows was freaking out on me. I know when i got a sucky chip. And this chip sucks. I'll be lucky to hit 3.8 stable w/o raising voltages and making all kinds of adjustments in bios. Ain't worth the extra 300mghz i won't even notice in real life apps.

I'm afraid to zap this chip with 1.4v. I know it's going to bork my win install. I already got a preview of that....a couple times. I'm tempted to buy an e8500 from tankguys, even though they're prices are still high, just to get to 4ghz...and maybe even a little more. But seeing some people having to volt the crap out of some of their eo chips doesn't exactly encourage me.

It's the luck of the draw.

hmmmmmm ive tuned a e8400 c0 with a high vid hit 4ghz on ud3l stable easily whats your vid post your full code if you don't mind


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaz*


But close to 1.4v, i failed occt and ibt, not matter the settings. With my luck after seeing the results of running it at close to 1.4, windows was freaking out on me. I know when i got a sucky chip. And this chip sucks. I'll be lucky to hit 3.8 stable w/o raising voltages and making all kinds of adjustments in bios. Ain't worth the extra 300mghz i won't even notice in real life apps.

I'm afraid to zap this chip with 1.4v. I know it's going to bork my win install. I already got a preview of that....a couple times. I'm tempted to buy an e8500 from tankguys, even though they're prices are still high, just to get to 4ghz...and maybe even a little more. But seeing some people having to volt the crap out of some of their eo chips doesn't exactly encourage me.

It's the luck of the draw.


Sell yours for like $75 bucks on Ebay, and buy an E0 on here for about $110


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Frog, I can be in Montreal in nine hours. Not a bad drive considering I used to drive 12 hours to my job, every two weeks for a year and a half.
Luckily I had a company truck. 2005, 2500 Duramax Diesel 4 door, long bed, fully loaded, and chipped







. 
But if we meet in Toronto, that would be like the half way point. Only about 5 hours for you.










Sounds good, we'll have to do that this summer


----------



## cr1

Can I connect a fan with a '3-pin' power connector to the 4-pin 'SYS_FAN2' Header? It looks like it will fit.

Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Yes. It's keyed so a three pin fits and connects to the proper 3 pins.


Thanks PapaSmurf!


----------



## lsdmeasap

+1 ^^


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
hmmmmmm ive tuned a e8400 c0 with a high vid hit 4ghz on ud3l stable easily whats your vid post your full code if you don't mind

Was that mine?


----------



## 10acjed

Well I picked up a UD3P from the F/S section here.. Should have it by next week some time so I can do some comparison overclocking against the UD3L...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Well I picked up a UD3P from the F/S section here.. Should have it by next week some time so I can do some comparison overclocking against the UD3L...

Fun, Fun,..........FUN!


----------



## jaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
hmmmmmm ive tuned a e8400 c0 with a high vid hit 4ghz on ud3l stable easily whats your vid post your full code if you don't mind

You oc'ed Ziippits old chip to 4ghz easily? i bet it was a good oc'er, that's why you bought it. My vid? You mean default lowest voltage? I have everest ultimate, cpu-z and i can't see it. But it's the same as most e8400 chips. Isn't it mostly the same for CO chips? 1.2xxx? How do i find the full code?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Sell yours for like $75 bucks on Ebay, and buy an E0 on here for about $110









I got screwed on ebay before and had other problems another time. Also had problems with paypal. I hate both and will never use either one. I wouldn't buy a used chip either. God knows what the previous owner did to it, and i don't trust easy .

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Was that mine?

Again, i refer to my previous question. Did you buy this chip from Zippit cuz it oc's good?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Fun, Fun,..........FUN!









Where....who....wha....? lol.


----------



## ben h

any 1 kno a program to tell wat temps ur nb is runnin?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
any 1 kno a program to tell wat temps ur nb is runnin?

Did you mean, Any one know of a program that reads the temperature on the North Bridge?

If so, yes. It's a Russian program called MCH temp.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Did you mean, Any one know of a program that reads the temperature on the North Bridge?

If so, yes. It's a Russian program called MCH temp.

lol ya
and thx i seen that b4 i just didnt kno wat do dl from it


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
lol ya
and thx i seen that b4 i just didnt kno wat do dl from it

??????????????????????????


----------



## freakb18c1

ha i was able to get mch temp up and running but still would not detect the temp
best thing you can do is get a spot fan or strap a 80mm fan do it. only necessary if your going past id say 1.4V


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Was that mine?

lol yes it was







shes running at 4ghz under a tuniq tower


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
??????????????????????????










^^

Quote:

and thx i seen that b4 i just didnt kno wat do dl from it
Translation from ?? to English

And Thank you, I have seen that before, just did not know what ........

Never mind, I cant finish, that's not even close to English


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


its in Russian i cant read that is wat i ment


Ahh, you don't need to read it, the temp is still displayed in Celsius.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Ahh, you don't need to read it, the temp is still displayed in Celsius.


ahh kk
i tryed dling it on my laptop but it wont open :/


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


ha i was able to get mch temp up and running but still would not detect the temp
best thing you can do is get a spot fan or strap a 80mm fan do it. only necessary if your going past id say 1.4V



Did you try it with a load on the system or just idle? Heres an old run on mine after just a couple minutes of prime with the factory heatsink and 1.32mch.


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Never mind. You aren't worth the trouble.


ahhumadbro?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Did you try it with a load on the system or just idle? Heres an old run on mine after just a couple minutes of prime with the factory heatsink and 1.32mch.



holy... you got it to work!? HMMM i guess i should give it a another try this was back when i had my rev 1.6 board


----------



## NoGuru

From the TOS,
*Spelling, grammar, capitalization*

In order to effectively communicate, a minimum standard of spelling, grammar, and capitalization must be upheld. Threads that are so poorly written that it is difficult or impossible to decipher will receive warnings or infractions. Warnings/infractions will NOT be given for a random typo or a misused comma. The purpose of this is to ensure all posts easily communicate their point; we're not trying to force everyone to be polished writers. Posts that are well written tend to get better results, though, so it is to everyone's benefit to put some time an effort into this. For more info, read this thread.


----------



## hoss331

Yea it always picked up temps for me when it was on air.


----------



## freakb18c1

@ hoss

did you use mchtemp 1.20v or 1.21 beta
and did you install the driver signature before or after the installation.
because the 1.21beta link is dead im pretty sure that's what i used last time


----------



## hoss331

I dont really remember the version of that one since it was done almost a year ago, but it shouldnt really matter, ive used 1.3 recently and it seems to work fine also. This program is not something I used all the time so I usually just used the F8 before boot method to disable the signature enforcement. If you want to use the driver app install mchtemp then run the driver app and enable test mode first, then select the "sign a system file" and enter "C:windows\\system32\\drivers\\mama.sys" and restart.


----------



## ben h

i bumped my fbs to 460 and worker 4 failed fast on 1024k with prime95


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Your ram may be stable there but its not at 1200. The 3.33(3:5) divider is bugged so its really on 3.0 and only at 1080.


Anyone care to confirm/elaborate on this?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*









i bumped my fbs to 460 and worker 4 failed fast on 1024k with prime95


need more vcore


----------



## sintricate

Is my board dead? lol

I just flashed my bios and everything went smoothly. Then i restarted and now I'm stuck in an endless reboot cycle. I tried clearing the cmos like 10 times and nothing helps.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Did you try it with a load on the system or just idle? Heres an old run on mine after just a couple minutes of prime with the factory heatsink and 1.32mch.











ok so i got mch temp up and running but there still nothing lit up for mch unless my temps are under 50c







i even ran a few passing w/ prime and linx i did the f8 i didnt need to use that driver signer program thing or do i still need to do that hmm..


----------



## ChesterMech

Good day all:

I'm curious if anyone has and will post/PM to me any MIT's that relate to the E8200 and the EP45-UD3 series? Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


need more vcore


ahh kk waznt sure if it waz that sence its a 1024k


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


ahh kk waznt sure if it waz that sence its a 1024k


Yeah, from what I have seen/read/experienced an error message in any stress test can be resolved with more voltage... Unfortunately these will get frustrating when you reach the max cpu vcore limit...

When it BSOD's, doesn't boot or just crashes chances are you have reached your FSB limit, or a FSB strap.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Yeah, from what I have seen/read/experienced an error message in any stress test can be resolved with more voltage... Unfortunately these will get frustrating when you reach the max cpu vcore limit...

When it BSOD's, doesn't boot or just crashes chances are you have reached your FSB limit, or a FSB strap.


ight i think ill leave it at 3.15 tell i get a better cpu cooler(when it decides to show up) and a bigger psu (will be here on wen)


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Is my board dead? lol

I just flashed my bios and everything went smoothly. Then i restarted and now I'm stuck in an endless reboot cycle. I tried clearing the cmos like 10 times and nothing helps.


No, you may be able to save it. First try shutting on/off your board many times quickly with the case power button and also by flipping the PSU Switch on and off many times quickly.

Sometimes this will cause the backup BIOS to kick in and you will get to the recovery screen. Also try starting the board once without any memory, see if you get and error beep, then again with only one stick and this time see if you can enter the BIOS/start the board or not.

You can also try one of the method's suggested here, I do only suggest the method I posted (post #2) though as it is the same as the first one and much easier / without soldering.
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/how-...-failed-33904/

You can also try a few of the methods mentioned here as well, in an attempt to blind flash
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/im-a...my-bios-26905/

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/im-a...bios-ii-26953/

The mentioned post #2 method in the first link above I have personally used a few times and have given this info to many, many users who have saved themselves from a RMA using it. Just be careful!!


----------



## sintricate

I got it working again last night after clearing the cmos 20 times and pulling out all usb connections except the keyboard. I dunno what happened but it came back to life.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Glad to hear you got it working!!

More often than not you can save yourself from a RMA due to bad flashes, it just takes some time and tinkering.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
I got it working again last night after clearing the cmos 20 times and pulling out all usb connections except the keyboard. I dunno what happened but it came back to life.


Maybe you have a ghost


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Maybe you have a ghost









I wish this ghost was more helpful lol.

Awesome system name by the way


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
i wish this ghost was more helpful lol.

Awesome system name by the way









Thanks


----------



## jaz

Hi lsdmeasap!! i remember you from rebelshaven, in the gigabyte board section. I gave you my mit from my old board (ep35-ds3l) to try to get settings that will get me to 4ghz.

I never could, cuz my chip sucks. i bought the p45 board in my sig to do it, and bought some faster ram to give me some headroom. I submitted another mit to NoGuru, and him and PizzaMan have been very helpful and patient with me, trying to get it to 4ghz. I tried everything it seems, and just can't find that sweet spot.

I'm surprised to see you here! How ya been? You are a legend over there, with your knowledge of these gigaboards!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaz* 
Hi lsdmeasap!! i remember you from rebelshaven, in the gigabyte board section. I gave you my mit from my old board (ep35-ds3l) to try to get settings that will get me to 4ghz.

I never could, cuz my chip sucks. i bought the p45 board in my sig to do it, and bought some faster ram to give me some headroom. I submitted another mit to NoGuru, and him and PizzaMan have been very helpful and patient with me, trying to get it to 4ghz. I tried everything it seems, and just can't find that sweet spot.

I'm surprised to see you here! How ya been? You are a legend over there, with your knowledge of these gigaboards!

I'll tell ya what, if you have a backup chip, and are willing to send me yours, I will overclock it as high as it will go, and send it back with an MIT. It would eat up some of my time, but I would only charge like $20 bucks.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Rebelshaven? I have only been there a few times, how am I a legend there? Did you mean TweakTown?

I have been here a long time too, just do not have as much time to help others here as I am so busy at other forums. Thanks for your support!!


----------



## jaz

Yeah, i mean tweaktown. My memory isn't that great and i thought rebelshaven was the main forum, then tweaktown, a section, then the gigabyte forums....whatever..it's good to see you here!

And I don't have a backup chip NoGuru, but thanks for the offer. I'll probably give it a couple more shots. If i can't hit it, no big deal. I've given up on the obssesion. 300mgz won't make that much of a difference anyway. I've read here that anything past 3.6 to 4ghz doesn't make much of a difference anyway.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
ok so i got mch temp up and running but there still nothing lit up for mch unless my temps are under 50c







i even ran a few passing w/ prime and linx i did the f8 i didnt need to use that driver signer program thing or do i still need to do that hmm..


How much mch did you use and do you have a fan on the nb? There is a setting to lower the minimum temp below 50, but I believe the lowest it would actually pick up was 46 even if set lower. If you cant find it in that version you can try 1.3, it comes preset at 42.


----------



## radaja

Quote:

Quote:Originally Posted by hoss331
Your ram may be stable there but its not at 1200. The 3.33(3:5) divider is bugged so its really on 3.0 and only at 1080.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
Anyone care to confirm/elaborate on this?

you can read this thread about 3:5 divider and intel chipsets
*3:5 divider on X38/P35/X48/P45 is broken, is 2:3 in reality on 400 strap*

************************************************** *******


----------



## Jason_B

Hey everyone,

Recently I purchased a different vid card (295) the gtx 275 that was replaced was in the top pci e slot working 100% flawlessly! Now when I got my current card, stuck it in the top slot and it will not display with the gfx card, just black screen. I ended up sticking it in the second slot on the UD3P and boom display fires right up.

The question is though, I called evga on some issues I am having and they pointed me back to the mother board saying that the pci controller is causing my inconsistent fps and consistent BSODs with the system. BSODs are from the nvidia driver error code, not a system code.

Ideas?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaz*


Yeah, i mean tweaktown. My memory isn't that great and i thought rebelshaven was the main forum, then tweaktown, a section, then the gigabyte forums....whatever..it's good to see you here!

And I don't have a backup chip NoGuru, but thanks for the offer. I'll probably give it a couple more shots. If i can't hit it, no big deal. I've given up on the obssesion. 300mgz won't make that much of a difference anyway. I've read here that anything past 3.6 to 4ghz doesn't make much of a difference anyway.


I thought maybe you did, I have been to Rebelshaven but not sure if I am even a member there though? Na, they are not even related sites.


----------



## sintricate

RMA'ing my board today. Going to suck using my netbook as a desktop replacement


----------



## freakb18c1

omg i got mch temp to work !



















link: http://coolcmd.webhosting-for-free.c...pBetaSetup.zip


----------



## jaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


I thought maybe you did, I have been to Rebelshaven but not sure if I am even a member there though? Na, they are not even related sites.


That was a while ago, and i was visiting both sites regularly. Anyway, If and when you have some spare time, i was wondering if you could look over the MIT I posted on page 1108 in this thread. Maybe you know something NoGuru doesn't. Not to sound disrespectful, I'm sure Noguru knows his stuff, but you are The Man, when it comes to these mobo's.


----------



## lsdmeasap

This thread is so huge, Ya when I get online tonight I will have a look.

OK, had a quick look. Did you mean the quoted MIT, cause you personally did not post anything MIT related on that page. If so, the tRD should be manually set, and the rest I am not sure about because it is hard for me to tell what you are using, or what it being suggested to you to use.

I'd need to see a repost of your current settings, with only your actual values used before I could advise you properly.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
omg i got mch temp to work !



















link: http://coolcmd.webhosting-for-free.c...pBetaSetup.zip


Does % = c ????

That is what I am guessing...









Seems most people are between 37 - 50c on the MCH...


----------



## radaja

yes 50% equals 50c


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Does % = c ????

That is what I am guessing...









Seems most people are between 37 - 50c on the MCH...


yea i even used et6 and bumped the nb to see if it was really working i bumped it to 1.6v and it went to about 55-57C - i have a fan on it

don't understand why gigabyte didn't make a software for this


----------



## ben h

yay i got it to work also
but it only reads if its above 50C soo im good cuz mine isnt above that woooooot


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
yea i even used et6 and bumped the nb to see if it was really working i bumped it to 1.6v and it went to about 55-57C - i have a fan on it

don't understand why gigabyte didn't make a software for this









yea it would be nice.like the maximusII formula has,where you have a temp reading of everything.but id rather have a board that OC's like crazy then just monitor temps.a tradeoff ill take anyday.P.S my old MaxII sucked,all
four of them


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


yay i got it to work also
but it only reads if its above 50C soo im good cuz mine isnt above that woooooot










it has moment below 50c your temps are just much lower







i could only get movement if i ran linx or prime 95 but i unplugged my nb fan rebooted and i get movement right away @ 1.4v


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


it has moment below 50c your temps are just much lower







i could only get movement if i ran linx or prime 95 but i unplugged my nb fan rebooted and i get movement right away @ 1.4v


i dont have a fan on my nb its just the fan pulling air out on top lol could that be doing it?







i wanted to kno my temps


----------



## freakb18c1

lol if there not displaying your good..


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


lol if there not displaying your good..


ya i kno









it sux waiting for new parts to come in


----------



## jaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


This thread is so huge, Ya when I get online tonight I will have a look.

OK, had a quick look. Did you mean the quoted MIT, cause you personally did not post anything MIT related on that page. If so, the tRD should be manually set, and the rest I am not sure about because it is hard for me to tell what you are using, or what it being suggested to you to use.

I'd need to see a repost of your current settings, with only your actual values used before I could advise you properly.


Ok, my bad, it was on the previous page. Here is what i posted, untouched by Noguru and i reset everything back to these settings after i failed to get it to 4ghz. Sorry about that...

Ok, finally here are my MIT settings; ibt stable, but want to get to 4ghz stable
I pass 10 passes on intel burntest and 1/2 hour occt with these settings.)

CPU = E8400 CO
Motherboard = GA-p45-ud3p
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = Mushkin xp2 8500 2X2gb
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................:9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:+0.0 (greyed out)
CPU Frequency .......................:3.70ghz 412X9

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:enabled 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:412
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100
C.I.A. :disabled

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:standard 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:auto 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:auto
System Memory Multiplier ............:2.66D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:1099 
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:4
tWTR.................................:4
tWR..................................:8
tRFC.................................:68
tRTP.................................:4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:disabled
CPU Vcore............................:1.368250v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.380v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.130v
MCH Reference.......0.800V/mine says 0.760v...........:auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........:auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.000v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:normal
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:normal
__________________


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


i dont have a fan on my nb its just the fan pulling air out on top lol could that be doing it?







i wanted to kno my temps



There is a setting to lower the minimum temp below 50, but I think the lowest it will actually pick up is 46 even if set lower. If you cant find setting you can download version 1.3, it comes preset at 42 as minimum.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


There is a setting to lower the minimum temp below 50, but I think the lowest it will actually pick up is 46 even if set lower. If you cant find setting you can download version 1.3, it comes preset at 42 as minimum.


ya i think i found it 
it droped the numbers down but it still dont show up


----------



## freakb18c1

@ jaz for 4ghz
use 2.40b stap
enable llc
vcore 1.38 <=== over shot get it stable then start taking it down.
cpu vtt 1.36
pll 1.50 - 1.57
mch 1.32 1.36


----------



## cr1

I have a couple of questions regarding the MCHTemp program, which I'd like to use.

If the Gigabyte EP45-UD3P does not come with temperature sensors for the northbridge and southbridge, then how is MCHTemp measuring 'temperature'?

And one more thing, does anyone here read Russian"?


----------



## radaja

its a russian program and i think they just made a mistake using % instead of c
but ive talked to the guy who made it and he said that all P45's have a sensor 
for the NB in the MB.just like asus using the same same to read the NB on the
maxII formula.there are sensors for the NB/SB/MB as well as voltage sensors
to read too on the MB.i dont know why gigabyte chose not to use these sensors 
with their software(ET6) but asus did with theirs(asus PCprobe)


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


its a russian program and i think they just made a mistake using % instead of c
but ive talked to the guy who made it and he said that all P45's have a sensor 
for the NB in the MB.just like asus using the same same to read the NB on the
maxII formula.there are sensors for the NB/SB/MB as well as voltage sensors
to read too on the MB.i dont know why gigabyte chose not to use these sensors 
with their software(ET6) but asus did with theirs(asus PCprobe)


Are you sure radaja?

Everest shows the northbridge and southbridge temps on my maximusIIformula, but doesn't show them or even list them when I use Everest with my EP45-UD3P.


----------



## radaja

from what i was told the MB makers can enable these sensor through the bios or hardwired on?gigabyte just doesnt have it enable or hooked up i guess?
but the actual sensor is in the intel NB chip ans SB chips
so i guess its really how its implemented on each board

From MCHTemp's FAQ:
The sensor is not able to measure the temperature below a certain value (hereafter Tmin). Tmin depends on the specific chip, and typically lies in the range of 40 to 50 Â° C, but in rare cases can reach 66 Â° C. Tmin can not be determined programmatically, so MCHTemp considers it equal to 50 Â° C.

heres the official MCHTemp thread using google translate
some of whats said isnt translated right but its still a good read
and should help with the use and answer questions some might
have with the program.









*MCHTemp thread*

heres a link to the P45 chipset datasheets
IntelÂ® P45 Express Chipset
Technical Documents

and a quick pic of the relative data









*************************************************


----------



## cr1

@radaja

Thanks


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaz*


Ok, my bad, it was on the previous page. Here is what i posted, untouched by Noguru and i reset everything back to these settings after i failed to get it to 4ghz. Sorry about that...

Ok, finally here are my MIT settings; ibt stable, but want to get to 4ghz stable
I pass 10 passes on intel burntest and 1/2 hour occt with these settings.)

CPU = E8400 CO
Motherboard = GA-p45-ud3p
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = Mushkin xp2 8500 2X2gb

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto or Fast
CPU Clock Ratio .....................:9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:+0.0 (greyed out)
CPU Frequency .......................:4.05

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:enabled 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100
C.I.A. :disabled

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:standard 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:auto 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:auto
System Memory Multiplier ............:2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:900 
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:4/5
tRCD ................................:4/5
tRP..................................:4/5
tRAS.................................:12/15

At 900Mhz you may be able to run 444-12, but more likely 455-12 or 544-12/15.

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:3
tWTR.................................:3
tWR..................................:4-6
tRFC.................................:52-56
tRTP.................................:3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................1066

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:9
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:disabled
CPU Vcore............................:1.368250v << May need 1.38-1.42+
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.380v << Try to keep under Vcore, 1.28-.134 should be plenty even if your CPU likes a lot of volts

CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.5-1.58
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.2-1.24
MCH Reference.......0.800V/mine says 0.760v...........:auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:1.5
ICH Core............1.100V...........:1.14

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.0-2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:normal
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:normal
__________________



Try those, of course you will need to find your own stable Vtt and Vcore, which you should have a good idea of what is close.

BSOD

0x00000101 = more vcore
0x00000124 = more Vtt


----------



## freakb18c1

hey guys does any body know if the 2.50a strap is bugged?


----------



## sintricate

Just shipped my UD3P back to gigabyte. I wonder how long I'll have to use my netbook as a desktop... ugh.


----------



## GOTFrog

I live in Montreal and wth shippind I was out of a comp for 3 weeks


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


@ jaz for 4ghz
use 2.40b stap
enable llc
vcore 1.38 <=== over shot get it stable then start taking it down.
cpu vtt 1.36
pll 1.50 - 1.57
mch 1.32 1.36


His is a C0 stepping, so your vCore over shot will likely not be high enough. He needs to nail the FSB with a lower multi first. Then he can go back and see how much vCore he can handle while increasing the multi.


----------



## jaz

Thank you very much lsdmeasap! I'll try those setting out today. And post back the results after passing ibt for at least 20 runs. And probably occt for at least an hour at 1st. Then I'll prime it overnight.

I really appreciate you taking the time to do this for me! Also NoGuru and PizzaMan! Rep to all!


----------



## jaz

Ok, well, that almost blew my win install... I got blue screened, raised vcore in small increments to 1.4v, adjusted vtt, and i got different reboot options screens, it says windows loading files....start windows normally or repair. And i used the loosest ram timings you posted for me, and tried a lower ram multi, LSD. I don't have another intel chip, so I'm not taking the risk of giving it any more than 1.4v vcore. It already showed me it don't like a lot of juice anyway, even with a lower cpu multi.

One time it did boot into windows, (i think it was the 1st attempt), it blew out the stupid activation update windows bugs you to install, which i did by accident a short time ago, but i bought it right off their website pre-order so i don't need it telling me my copy is legit, which it proved it was anyway. Lol!!

I told you guys this chip is a loser. I did, however get it to 3.80ghz stable. I ran occt for about 15 minutes, then stopped that, ran 5 passes of ibt, then 10 passes. I booted back into bios and raised my ram frequency to 1058 and ran ibt on high priority twice for 10 passes, and it passed.

Here are the settings I'm now using...
CPU =e8400
Motherboard =ga-p45-ud3p 
BIOS Version =FD 
Ram =Mushkin 8500 2X2gb

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................:9 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................:3.80ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:enabled 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:423
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:standard 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:auto 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:1.30
System Memory Multiplier ............:2.50A 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:1058 
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:4(*=default)
tWTR.................................:4*
tWR..................................:8*
tRFC.................................:68*
tRTP.................................:4*
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:2T

Driving strenght Profiles............:auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:disabled
CPU Vcore............................:1.3750v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.34
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.30v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V..:mine says 0.760v...auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........:auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.0v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:normal
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:normal


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


hey guys does any body know if the 2.50a strap is bugged?


Its not, its really my preferred strap for 24/7. Although I know a few guys had a hard time trying to get it stable with the gskills and it needed more mch. This might just be something with there board, as mine can be picky on 2.40b with how much mch it can handle at certain fsb.


----------



## jaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Its not, its really my preferred strap for 24/7. Although I know a few guys had a hard time trying to get it stable with the gskills and it needed more mch. This might just be something with there board, as mine can be picky on 2.40b with how much mch it can handle at certain fsb.


I'm using the 2.50A strap for my e8400 oc and it's stable.


----------



## hoss331

Yea its what I use also.


----------



## freakb18c1

yea 2.40b is a tad buggy with high mch it loves anything below 1.4


----------



## cr1

Is anyone using a 'cooling solution' for the Northbridge, or just using the stock heatsink?


----------



## freakb18c1

i got a 80mm fan strapped to mine


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cr1* 
Is anyone using a 'cooling solution' for the Northbridge, or just using the stock heatsink?

Extreme Spirit II


----------



## hoss331

EK 5


----------



## NoGuru

Hoss, very nice! You cleaned up your MOSFETT cover better then me. That glue is a pain in my @ss.
Can you give me a link for the EK blocks?


----------



## cr1

@freakb18c1,NoGuru,hoss331

Great solutions, I'm installing a fan....thanks-


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Hoss, very nice! You cleaned up your MOSFETT cover better then me. That glue is a pain in my @ss.
Can you give me a link for the EK blocks?


I actually didnt clean it at all, the glue stayed on the covers. Frozen sells the EKs which fit correctly unlike the swiftechs.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/73...tl=g30c333s862


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
I actually didnt clean it at all, the glue stayed on the covers. Frozen sells the EKs which fit correctly unlike the swiftechs.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/73...tl=g30c333s862

You got lucky then. Thanks for the link.


----------



## hoss331

Maybe so but that would be 3 boards I got lucky on.


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr1*


Is anyone using a 'cooling solution' for the Northbridge, or just using the stock heatsink?


I've removed the blue covers, applied some TIM to everything and have 2 92mm fans pointing in the NB's direction.


----------



## cr1

I understand that I can connect a 3-pin case fan to the 4-pin SYS_FAN2 fan header, is this true as well for the 4-pin CPU_FAN header (connecting a 3-pin case fan to the CPU_FAN header)?


----------



## GOTFrog

yes it's true too, no issues there, just don't ask too much out of it


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


yes it's true too, no issues there, just don't ask too much out of it


I was concerned about the 'CPU-FAN' headers' PWM function, I'm just looking to connect a small 80mm fan to cool the Northbridge, thanks-


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaz*


Ok, well, that almost blew my win install... I got blue screened, raised vcore in small increments to 1.4v, adjusted vtt, and i got different reboot options screens, it says windows loading files....start windows normally or repair. And i used the loosest ram timings you posted for me, and tried a lower ram multi, LSD. I don't have another intel chip, so I'm not taking the risk of giving it any more than 1.4v vcore. It already showed me it don't like a lot of juice anyway, even with a lower cpu multi.

One time it did boot into windows, (i think it was the 1st attempt), it blew out the stupid activation update windows bugs you to install, which i did by accident a short time ago, but i bought it right off their website pre-order so i don't need it telling me my copy is legit, which it proved it was anyway. Lol!!

I told you guys this chip is a loser. I did, however get it to 3.80ghz stable. I ran occt for about 15 minutes, then stopped that, ran 5 passes of ibt, then 10 passes. I booted back into bios and raised my ram frequency to 1058 and ran ibt on high priority twice for 10 passes, and it passed.

Here are the settings I'm now using...
CPU =e8400
Motherboard =ga-p45-ud3p 
BIOS Version =FD 
Ram =Mushkin 8500 2X2gb

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................:9 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................:3.80ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:enabled 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:423
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:standard 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:auto 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:1.30
System Memory Multiplier ............:2.50A 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:1058 
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:4(*=default)
tWTR.................................:4*
tWR..................................:8*
tRFC.................................:68*
tRTP.................................:4*
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:2T

Driving strenght Profiles............:auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:disabled
CPU Vcore............................:1.3750v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.34
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.30v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V..:mine says 0.760v...auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........:auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.0v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:normal
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:normal



You may need more vcore, what did 1.4 give you in windows at idle/load? I had to use 1.425 on a few 8400's have used

MCH Core = Too much


----------



## 10acjed

Thanks for the link to that EK block for the MCH... I was considering putting something on it..

I have a HR-05 IFX SLI that I tried to put on my UD3L, but the fitting wasnt correct, I got it to install but I couldnt post, I think something was grounding out on it...

I have a 60mm fan attached the same as freakb has... Going to attach it to the UD3P when I get it..


----------



## NoGuru

I posted this in the jokes n humor section, but I thought you guys might like it.

I was having trouble with my computer. So I called NoGuru, the 11 year
old next door whose bedroom looks like Mission Control, and asked him to
come over..

NoGuru clicked a couple of buttons and solved the problem.

As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong?

He replied, 'It was an ID ten T error.'

I didn't want to appear too stupid, but nonetheless inquired, 'An, ID
ten T error? What's that? In case I need to fix it again.'

NoGuru grinned. 'Haven't you ever heard of an ID ten T error before?'

'No,' I replied.

'Write it down,' he said, 'and I think you'll figure it out.'

So I wrote down: I D 1 0 T

I used to like that little ****.=============


----------



## Dilyn

Aaaah gotta love Geek Squad


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey guys, Im starting to water cool and I want a NB water block, which one can I use for the UD3P?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Hey guys, Im starting to water cool and I want a NB water block, which one can I use for the UD3P?


I would be interested in this information as well...


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Hey guys, Im starting to water cool and I want a NB water block, which one can I use for the UD3P?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I would be interested in this information as well...










http://www.frozencpu.com/products/73...tl=g30c333s862
it waz posted a few pages back


----------



## Dilyn

That block only fits X58 UD3R/P and DSx from what I can tell.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


That block only fits X58 UD3R/P and DSx from what I can tell.












there it is on the EP45 UD3P


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


EK 5












Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Hoss, very nice! You cleaned up your MOSFETT cover better then me. That glue is a pain in my @ss.
Can you give me a link for the EK blocks?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


I actually didnt clean it at all, the glue stayed on the covers. Frozen sells the EKs which fit correctly unlike the swiftechs.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/73...tl=g30c333s862


Boom!

Edit: Haha, I have been beaten.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


EK 5











did you have hard time removing the Mosfet Cover and Pipe?


----------



## NoGuru

It's not that hard. The covers are held on by double sided tape, and the heat pipe will come out if you twist and pull.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 

there it is on the EP45 UD3P









See now this is what happens when I haven't been on this thread all day. I lose pertinent information









Looks like I know what nb block I'll be getting when I go water. Yay


----------



## jaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
You may need more vcore, what did 1.4 give you in windows at idle/load? I had to use 1.425 on a few 8400's have used

MCH Core = Too much

It either blue screened or did the black screen with "loading windows...." or the windows boot options screen. It did not like the hi vcore at all. And as for as the mch core goes, Noguru told me to set that. What would you recommend at 3.8? I'm very stable now after running over 20 runs of ibt at high priority, and i ran 3dmark '06 and got just under what i have in my sig @3.83...that was in xp which is optimized for gaming.

Like i said, i tried different multi's loosening ram timings, vcore, mch and nothing worked at 4ghz. I almost borked my win install. 1.4 vcore was probably what blew out the activation update. I still can't believe an oc effort would blow out a freakin win update! And just that one.

I'm finished. I'm rock steady at 3.8 ghz and I'm leaving everything where it is. I might take Noguru advise and remove those dumbass blue covers on the heatsinks. I can't believe someone would put covers on them to literally block airflow to the hs fins. Gotta be one of the dumbest designs i ever seen, especially on such a nice mobo.

I have 3 120mm intake case fans on the side and 4 exhaust, so i have nice airflow. Temps never went over 64c ibt load. I want this chip to last a while, so i don't want to give it as much as it can handle.

So now i don't know who to believe about the mch core...you or Noguru? I'm a i overvolting the mch needlesly? Noguru, what do you think about this? Not wanting to create any conflicts, here, I just feel like I'm getting mixed messages now.


----------



## NoGuru

Well my E0 took 1.28 for 4.2 GHz and 1.30 for 4.5 stable. Now for benching, just to get a high validation, really high MCH will work. I think I used like 1.48 or maybe more to get to 4.95 GHz. But for 24/7 at 3.8, 1.26 to 1.28 should be plenty.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaz* 
So now i don't know who to believe about the mch core...you or Noguru? I'm a i overvolting the mch needlesly? Noguru, what do you think about this? Not wanting to create any conflicts, here, I just feel like I'm getting mixed messages now.

Personally no matter what everyone else is running once I am 100% stable at a certain spot I want to run 24/7 I will lower each voltage and test until I find the lowest v for each setting..


----------



## jaz

Thanks, Noguru...i think I'll just leave it where it is, since it seems happy happy joy joy now...lol. I'll pry those lids of the hs's later. I gave you, Pizzaman and LSD rep+, but i didn't see your #'s change. Do you need more than one rep hit for it to change?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaz* 
Thanks, Noguru...i think I'll just leave it where it is, since it seems happy happy joy joy now...lol. I'll pry those lids of the hs's later. I gave you, Pizzaman and LSD rep+, but i didn't see your #'s change. Do you need more than one rep hit for it to change?

No prob. IDK what's wrong with the rep button, I''m not worried about it.

Just bought a 5850 WOOT! MORE BENCHIES!


----------



## Corben

Hey guys got this board about a week ago, just got around to installing windows today, I put in the Win7 disk, but every time I'm just getting:
Boot from Cd/Dvd:
Disk boot failure, Enter system disk and press enter.

My Cd-Rom is set to first boot, It's connected as master, I tried optimal bios, and the fail safe, defaults, but nothing seems to be working.
The cd driver was from my other computer that I'm upgrading from, and its recognized in bios, I don't know what to do here, Could y'all point me in the right direction?


----------



## freakb18c1

anyone know the max temp on this NB?


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


did you have hard time removing the Mosfet Cover and Pipe?


No its easy, as Noguru said just give the pipe a little twist and it will slide right out. When pulling the cover some guys recommend heating it a bit but I dont bother, I just pull it off.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


anyone know the max temp on this NB?


Intel Datsheets lists it as 103c Tcase max. Thats measured on the top of the actual chip, between the top of the chip and the bottom of the heatsink.

so you would have to use a probe to get an accurate reading of it..

I would say anywhere below 70 - 80c from MCHTemp would be "safe"


----------



## freakb18c1

ty


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corben*


Hey guys got this board about a week ago, just got around to installing windows today, I put in the Win7 disk, but every time I'm just getting:
Boot from Cd/Dvd:
Disk boot failure, Enter system disk and press enter.

My Cd-Rom is set to first boot, It's connected as master, I tried optimal bios, and the fail safe, defaults, but nothing seems to be working.
The cd driver was from my other computer that I'm upgrading from, and its recognized in bios, I don't know what to do here, Could y'all point me in the right direction?


I would have to say it's your HD. Make sure you completely wipe clean, then install.


----------



## cr1

@NoGuru,10acjed

Does this look good to run 24/7?

So far, it went 5 passes of memtest86+ without any errors, and 3/hours of prime95 (small fft's)

I'm ok @4.0 for now, but I don't want to overvolt anything either (as stated by a previous poster)

BTW, the Crucials I was using kept failing memtest miserably, so they got relegated to my backup pc (passed at stock1066/no OC only)

Code:


Code:


CPU = E8400
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = FE 
Ram =       Corsair Dominator 8500 C5D 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00GHz (445x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
CIA2.................................: Disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCIExpress Clock Drive...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1068
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 8 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel A Timing/Driving Settings....:   (Auto)

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B Timing/Driving Settings....:   (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.325
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## Corben

Its a brand new Hd there wasn't anything on it


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corben*


Its a brand new Hd there wasn't anything on it


Did you try partitioning the hdd first? Just a thought-


----------



## NoGuru

cr1, it looks good. Have you tried to drop any voltages yet? I run small ftts for 12 hours and blend for 12 hours before I call it stable, but that's up to you.


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


cr1, it looks good. Have you tried to drop any voltages yet? I run small ftts for 12 hours and blend for 12 hours before I call it stable, but that's up to you.


I'll lower some of the voltages, and will prime95 for 12 + 12 once I get my backup pc put together (I only want to put the mobo in once (still waiting on the standoffs I ordered)

Thanks

+rep


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr1*


I'll lower some of the voltages, and will prime95 for 12 + 12 once I get my backup pc put together (I only want to put the mobo in once (still waiting on the standoffs I ordered)

Thanks

+rep


I think it looks pretty good... What does 1.325v bios put you at in windows idle/load?

Aside from just tinkering with the cpu volts and the cpu term volts to lower them I say your ok...
And that isnt a must anyway, being your below spec now its perfectly safe..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corben*


Its a brand new Hd there wasn't anything on it


I would just stick it in your other system and format it and try again...

I had a similar issue once with a new system... I cant say I ever remember installing a new OS on a new HD after that tho

You are getting the "press any key to boot from cd" option right? After that you should get the windows load bar and "setup is loading files"


----------



## logen99999

hey guys, GREAT THREAD. i'm using this board with an e8500 and i cant seem to get a stable cpu speed with anything over 400mhz fsb. at 400 mhz x 9.5 its ROCK SOLID at 3.8ghz but if i up the fsb to even 407 mhz it will start crashing on me during benchmarking. if i up it anymore it will refuse to boot into windows. i have ddr2 533mhz g skill memory so that's not the problem. i also upped my MCH core voltage to 1.3 with no avail. i even tried adding voltage to the cpu core but that didn't help either.

i'd absolutely love to get this puppy to over 4ghz but i'm alll out of ideas. can anyone help?

here's a thread i made about it, it has more details.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...0-but-not.html

my system


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


I think it looks pretty good... What does 1.325v bios put you at in windows idle/load?

Aside from just tinkering with the cpu volts and the cpu term volts to lower them I say your ok...
And that isnt a must anyway, being your below spec now its perfectly safe..



Earlier today the core temps ran about 1-2 degrees warmer

Ambient=75F
CPU/Core temps are in celcius

RealTemp (core1/core2) idle= 36/36 load=54/54
CoreTemp (core1/core2) idle=40/40 load=59/59
Everest (core1/core2) idle=37/37 load=53/53

CPU in BIOS is set @1.325v, ET6 reports;
EasyTune6 CPU=1.296v (cpu)idle=32 (cpu)load=53

Thanks 10acjed

+rep


----------



## dennyb

@loggen9999--try 9x 445
Vcore--1.30
Term--1.28 
MCH core--1.26
LLC---enabled


----------



## Vbp6us

Does anyone have issues with Vantage after OCing? It gives me a weird error and CPU-Z doesn't detect my bios, which I updated just minutes ago. Anyone know the fix for this?

I updated my bios correctly and loaded optimized settings and then changed my boot priority, as instructed in various bios update threads. I then booted into windows and launched CPU-Z. It detected my new bios.

Then I go back to the bios to reapply my OC, but now Vantage does not work.


















What is going on?

Thanks

Vcore--1.325 in bios but 1.296v in Windows
Term--1.28
MCH -- Auto
LLC-- Enabled


----------



## logen99999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@loggen9999--try 9x 445
Vcore--1.30
Term--1.28
MCH core--1.26
LLC---enabled

thanks for the prompt response. those settings cause it to blue screen when windows is booting :\\

i cant see this chip being limited to 3.8. everywhere i read people say they are hitting 4ghz with it


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vbp6us*


Does anyone have issues with Vantage after OCing? It gives me a weird error and CPU-Z doesn't detect my bios, which I updated just minutes ago. Anyone know the fix for this?

I updated my bios correctly and loaded optimized settings and then changed my boot priority, as instructed in various bios update threads. I then booted into windows and launched CPU-Z. It detected my new bios.

Then I go back to the bios to reapply my OC, but now Vantage does not work.









What is going on?

Thanks

Vcore--1.325 in bios but 1.296v in Windows
Term--1.28
MCH -- Auto
LLC-- Enabled



Com Surrogate is a video error. Not video card, but an actual windows video...

Do a google search "COM Surrogate has stopped working" it will give a few guides to fix it...

Does it work at stock settings?

As far as cpu-z goes, it sounds like something is wrong in your bios settings.. Try flashing it again with the same bios.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaz* 
It either blue screened or did the black screen with "loading windows...." or the windows boot options screen. It did not like the hi vcore at all. And as for as the mch core goes, Noguru told me to set that. What would you recommend at 3.8? I'm very stable now after running over 20 runs of ibt at high priority, and i ran 3dmark '06 and got just under what i have in my sig @3.83...that was in xp which is optimized for gaming.

Like i said, i tried different multi's loosening ram timings, vcore, mch and nothing worked at 4ghz. I almost borked my win install. 1.4 vcore was probably what blew out the activation update. I still can't believe an oc effort would blow out a freakin win update! And just that one.

I'm finished. I'm rock steady at 3.8 ghz and I'm leaving everything where it is. I might take Noguru advise and remove those dumbass blue covers on the heatsinks. I can't believe someone would put covers on them to literally block airflow to the hs fins. Gotta be one of the dumbest designs i ever seen, especially on such a nice mobo.

I have 3 120mm intake case fans on the side and 4 exhaust, so i have nice airflow. Temps never went over 64c ibt load. I want this chip to last a while, so i don't want to give it as much as it can handle.

So now i don't know who to believe about the mch core...you or Noguru? I'm a i overvolting the mch needlesly? Noguru, what do you think about this? Not wanting to create any conflicts, here, I just feel like I'm getting mixed messages now.

Your CPU must not like the high Vcore then, that or Vtt was off when trying.

for 4GB at 3.8Ghz you should only need 1.2-1.24, possibly 1.26. Sometimes more though depending on other voltages, ram speed and timings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Well my E0 took 1.28 for 4.2 GHz and 1.30 for 4.5 stable. Now for benching, just to get a high validation, really high MCH will work. I think I used like 1.48 or maybe more to get to 4.95 GHz. But for 24/7 at 3.8, 1.26 to 1.28 should be plenty.

Yeap, for benching higher can be used and not cause any problems, I just thought 1.3 was way to much for his intended speeds. Sorry I wasn't trying to contradict you here either, or confuse anyone.

I try to not comment on this thread so much for that reason, as we all overclock differently so it's hard for x number of people to help one guy sometimes


----------



## |Singularity|

Hi guys,

First time overclocking, [email protected], computer POST'ed and ran 3 hours of P95 without a problem. Temperatures are great!

currently 34-33-28-28 at idle

I forgot what it was at load, absolute max of 49, mostly between 40-47.

Here are my current BIOS settings, I was wondering if these settings are ok? Should I enable load line calibration(vdrop)?


----------



## NoGuru

lsdmeasap, don't worry about stepping on anyone's toes. I believe we are both on the same page, as in, just trying to give the best advise possible. I welcome your knowledge.

@Singularity, auto is not recommended. It can, and probably is overvolting your chip. Try and set the volts yourself. Here is a little thread full of voltage terms for this board. If you don't understand any of it, feel free to ask, and I will reiterate. 
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## ben h

i would run prime95 for longer
3 hrs isnt much to test fot stability


----------



## grishkathefool

lsdmeasap and Guru are gods amongst mice when it comes to this stuff... I would trust either one of their opinions implicitly. lsdmeasap was the person who got me off to the right start in the beginning.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/how-...asytune-29746/

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f58/2-00...arision-31656/

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/bios...h-guide-27576/

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/memo...vs-bios-27283/

By the way, I love the new look at TweakTown.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well guys im about to retire my ep45 gonna upgrade to i7 in few weeks or a month gonna sell all this old lga775 stuff i guess to get the cash to finish my i7 upgrade.


----------



## SalisburySteak

i'm so lucky i got it when i did not know what i was buying.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


lsdmeasap and Guru are gods amongst mice when it comes to this stuff... I would trust either one of their opinions implicitly. lsdmeasap was the person who got me off to the right start in the beginning.


LOL, thanks Grish, I consider you one of the best on this board too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Well guys im about to retire my ep45 gonna upgrade to i7 in few weeks or a month gonna sell all this old lga775 stuff i guess to get the cash to finish my i7 upgrade.


A sad day this is. You gave really good advise in this thread. Congrats on the new upgrade! I'm sure I'll be going that route in the next year or two.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Well guys im about to retire my ep45 gonna upgrade to i7 in few weeks or a month gonna sell all this old lga775 stuff i guess to get the cash to finish my i7 upgrade.


have fun with that
i want to do that also but ill keep this rig also


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


have fun with that
i want to do that also but ill keep this rig also










I am still tempted.. But I am going to save and put together an i5 750 build... Maybe an 860 if I find a good price on one...

But the fact still stands that nobody is doing anything on an i5/i7 at 4.2 that I cant do on my 9550 @ 3.9....


----------



## SalisburySteak

I have no idea how to overclock in the bios and I don't know what anything mean. Stock CPU cooler.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*


I have no idea how to overclock in the bios and I don't know what anything mean. Stock CPU cooler.


You really should get an aftermarket cooler. Read up on the terms for the board. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## Dilyn

Never set anything to auto.
Never go above 1.5v vcore without extreme cooling.


----------



## SalisburySteak

would it be okay at around 3.2ghz stock. at idle i am between 28-31


----------



## Dilyn

Depends on what kind of volts you need to get there.
You could always try it out I guess









Go up little by little. Don't go from stock straight up to 3.2. You wanna make sure your chip doesn't simultaneously combust and then fire shrapnel all over the room or something


----------



## |Singularity|

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
i would run prime95 for longer
3 hrs isnt much to test fot stability

Yeah, I'm going to run it all night.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
@Singularity, auto is not recommended. It can, and probably is overvolting your chip. Try and set the volts yourself. Here is a little thread full of voltage terms for this board. If you don't understand any of it, feel free to ask, and I will reiterate.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

Thanks for the link, the only thing I have set manually for now is the vcore @ 1.2750 and enabled load line calibration.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
I am still tempted.. But I am going to save and put together an i5 750 build... Maybe an 860 if I find a good price on one...

But the fact still stands that nobody is doing anything on an i5/i7 at 4.2 that I cant do on my 9550 @ 3.9....









i didnt mean i7








by the time i get the money for a new comp ill proly get an i9 lol
and nice


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *|Singularity|* 
Yeah, I'm going to run it all night.

thats good i let mine run for 48 hrs strait lol
some ppl have found that it fails after 36 hrs so longer u run it the better


----------



## |Singularity|

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
thats good i let mine run for 48 hrs strait lol
some ppl have found that it fails after 36 hrs so longer u run it the better

Should I set the rest of the motherboard voltages to the 'normal' settings?


----------



## grishkathefool

geeze, Guru, I just noticed that you have a q9550 and an HD 5850 too? Man, going back to school apparently has been good for your wallet, lol.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *|Singularity|* 
Should I set the rest of the motherboard voltages to the 'normal' settings?










yes definately...

You actually may need more volts all around...

Can you run Prime95 stress test on those settings? 1.20v CPU Term & 1.10 MCH seem real low for that OC on a Q6600....

I would assume you need

CPU Voltage - 1.325
CPU Term - 1.30
CPU PLL - 1.55

MCH - 1.26 - 1.30
DRAM - 1.80v - 2.0 (depends what its rated at)

That should be stable at 3.0 (333 x9 multi) and I think your ram will hold you back from very much higher... Although it may clock decent being its 1GB sticks....


----------



## Vbp6us

*To get to 4.0ghz on an E0 stepping Intel Q9550...*










LLC= Enabled




























CPUZ Validation


----------



## hoss331

Just a suggestion since your on 1:1 use 2.00D instead of 2.00B. It will allow you to drop down to PL9 and if your ram runs cas4 you can even drop down to PL8.


----------



## Volcom13

I need some help getting my Q9550 up to 4.25+. Anyone want to help me?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


i didnt mean i7








by the time i get the money for a new comp ill proly get an i9 lol
and nice



















Yeah... I may be right along side you.... i9 - DDR5 - nVidia 580gtx (codename squirmy) 
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


I need some help getting my Q9550 up to 4.25+. Anyone want to help me?


Fill out the attached MIT sheet... We will go from there...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Just a suggestion since your on 1:1 use 2.00D instead of 2.00B. It will allow you to drop down to PL9 and if your ram runs cas4 you can even drop down to PL8.


Could you elaborate on that? Sounds interesting...


----------



## Volcom13

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = A3 Revision v6.00
Ram = 8GB G.Skill PC8500 Pi Black

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.95GHz (465 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 465
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 950
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: On
CPU Vcore............................: 1.34375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.320
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.891

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.260
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.876
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.010
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500 (Auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100 (Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900 (Auto)


----------



## freakb18c1

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25 (501X8.5)

CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive[800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[900mV]
Cpu Clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [50PS]

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00d
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1002

DRAM Timing Selectable

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:62
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.47500<-- if use enabled use about 1.38v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.38
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 9.14

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 9.14
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2
DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
MIT

Is this for me?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
Is this for me?

Looks like it...

I would say you just need to bump:

CPU Voltage - around 1.4v
CPU Term - 1.36v

MCH Core - 1.32v - 1.36v

those 3 should help get you stable... You may need more volts tho... Each chip is different, so while one will do 4.25 with 1.35v, another may need 1.42v for the same...


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Looks like it...

I would say you just need to bump:

CPU Voltage - around 1.4v
CPU Term - 1.36v

MCH Core - 1.32v - 1.36v

those 3 should help get you stable... You may need more volts tho... Each chip is different, so while one will do 4.25 with 1.35v, another may need 1.42v for the same...


Here are my settings.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


geeze, Guru, I just noticed that you have a q9550 and an HD 5850 too? Man, going back to school apparently has been good for your wallet, lol.










Things have gotten a little better around here. I'm really liking the quad, can't run it as fast as the duels though. I don't really need the 5850, but I got a good deal on it. The next upgrade will be, get another 19" and run them side by side, or get a 22" or 24" single monitor.


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Things have gotten a little better around here. I'm really liking the quad, can't run it as fast as the duels though. I don't really need the 5850, but I got a good deal on it. The next upgrade will be, get another 19" and run them side by side, or get a 22" or 24" single monitor.


GURU!

You should help me get my CPU higher. I'm running Prime95 right now. How long? Check the post above you.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


lsdmeasap, don't worry about stepping on anyone's toes. I believe we are both on the same page, as in, just trying to give the best advise possible. I welcome your knowledge.


I thought we were thinking the same too, helping others is what I do all day too. It's just so hard sometimes to help people when more than one person offers advice, which I know, so I try to keep my replies here to a minimal because I know there is several of you already helping everyone each day. Conflicting methods of tweaking sometimes looks like contradicting answers to help someone, when often they aren't really, just different ways people use to get the same end outcome.

I am so busy at TweakTown I don't often have a chance to stop in to help here anyway, I appreciate all that you do to help Gigabyte users!! I only replied to help in this case because I was asked, but it looks like I may have made things worse this time, it happens some days









I know you were not offended, and I hope my thoughts did not confuse any members here. I only try to help, sometimes that may contradict others thoughts, but we all have our own ways of doing things and mine often seem extreme to some.

Thanks for your support, I think all you do here is great as well!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


lsdmeasap and Guru are gods amongst mice when it comes to this stuff... I would trust either one of their opinions implicitly. lsdmeasap was the person who got me off to the right start in the beginning.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/how-...asytune-29746/

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f58/2-00...arision-31656/

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/bios...h-guide-27576/

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/memo...vs-bios-27283/

By the way, I love the new look at TweakTown.


Gods among mice eh? Why thank you! That sounds so cool, I appreciate your candid support!! I try my best to help everyone, when I can.

Sadly my guides are down until the 1st of this up coming month, I need to rearrange some of my review images and guide images. I did not expect my recent reviews to get as many views as they have, and I put too many things into one photobucket, so now my images go down each month quickly! I will be rearranging them as soon as I can, so this wont continue to happen.

Thanks for posting those links here for members, maybe you can get the OP to link them in the first post, especially the first link because that is sometimes the key to gaining stability with these P45 boards.

Ya we have upgraded the board at TweakTown, and are in the process of making some other graphical and layout changes. It should all be done sometime in April, so keep your eyes peeled.

Thanks again to both of you for your support!

Gigabyte motherboards ROCK!!


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Just a suggestion since your on 1:1 use 2.00D instead of 2.00B. It will allow you to drop down to PL9 and if your ram runs cas4 you can even drop down to PL8.


Are you talking to me? If so, what does it mean to go from PL9 to PL8? I understand what cas4 is and my ram is supposedly capable of running at those timings. Will changing 2.00B to 2.00D change my OC? In what way?

Thank you


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


















Yeah... I may be right along side you.... i9 - DDR5 - nVidia 580gtx (codename squirmy) 

















lol ya is it already in the making?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


GURU!

You should help me get my CPU higher. I'm running Prime95 right now. How long? Check the post above you.


I don't really know how much I can help. You should have the basics down by now. Increase FSB, test, if test fails, raise a verifiable and test again.

Maybe I misunderstood the question. Do you have a specific question?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
Here are my settings.









First I think you should lower your CPU Term. 1.46 is too high... And your MCH is too low..

Set these

CPU Voltage - 1.425
CPU Term - 1.38

MCH Core - 1.36v
ICH - 1.20

Set freq to 500 and test.... If it fails bump CPU Voltage up to 1.44v and test....


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Could you elaborate on that? Sounds interesting...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vbp6us* 
Are you talking to me? If so, what does it mean to go from PL9 to PL8? I understand what cas4 is and my ram is supposedly capable of running at those timings. Will changing 2.00B to 2.00D change my OC? In what way?

Thank you

PL=Performance Level= Static tRead Value on these boards, hopefully you guys are not leaving this on auto, if you are your losing a good bit of bandwidth. At these speeds with cas5 the lowest PL you can drop to on 333/2.00B is 10, on 400/2.00D the lowest is 9. At the same PL 2.00B has the advantage in bandwidth but when 2.00D can run 1 step lower it will have the better bandwidth. If your ram is capable of running cas4 it will allow you to drop down another PL to 8 on 2.00D, but only with cas4. You didnt show any of the critical settings so im not sure if it will affect your current OC.

example cas4 1:1 PL8, I dont think I have any bandwidth numbers on hand


----------



## computerfreak09

Well here is my OC to 4.0Ghz by this motherboard with a Q9550

I think i can lower the VCore maybe but im not sure...
look it over and tell me what you guys think











i also plan to use prime95 soon...but i started off with intelburntest

oh and here is my 3dmark06 score....its low(thats what i think)but i guess ok...


----------



## ben h

it wont let me boot at 3.33 ghz
upped vcore to 1.26 and it still didnt let me should i have to go higher?
or is it somthin els


----------



## KaRLiToS

Guys

Fast Question:
Best DDR2 PC2-9600 memory for this board, I'm actually looking at the G Skill Trident? Are they the best? Or the PIs? But hard to find !


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
First I think you should lower your CPU Term. 1.46 is too high... And your MCH is too low..

Set these

CPU Voltage - 1.425
CPU Term - 1.38

MCH Core - 1.36v
ICH - 1.20

Set freq to 500 and test.... If it fails bump CPU Voltage up to 1.44v and test....


EDIT: Rounding error .4 on worker 4.

CPU Voltage - 1.425 -> *1.3750*
CPU Term - 1.38 -> *1.4*

MCH Core - 1.36v
ICH - 1.20

It's testing in Prime95 right now.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
EDIT: Rounding error .4 on worker 4.

CPU Voltage - 1.425 -> *1.3750*
CPU Term - 1.38 -> *1.4*

MCH Core - 1.36v
ICH - 1.20

It's testing in Prime95 right now.

wat size did it fail at 8k?


----------



## Hellfighter

Okay, so I got my P45-UD3P board back in November, but never got around to playing around with it. Now that I am, I'm lost. I've done overclocking for a few years, but that was on a 680i board. I don't like these "auto" settings, they look too whimpy for me, but I don't know what I should set them as.




























I want to get it to 3.6, but 3.47 would be nice. I tried small FFT's on prime95, but it crashed after the first 3 tests.


----------



## NoGuru

Hellfighter, this may help you some http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## JrockMOD

Guys I need help on knowing what to do with my mobo.

How do i check what version I have and should I upgrade (I know I have a old bios/driver version because I only installed with my disk last year)

Can someone help me out? because I notice I have alot of problems on both my hdd and one has vista and the other has windows 7.

When I run vista it randomly freezes my computer for 5 min. It will let me move my mouse for 3 sec and than freeze for 5 sec and it repeats this for 5 min but after that everything works fine..

On windows 7 If I play games i'll have lag spikes every 5-10 sec..

Is this something dealing with my bios?


----------



## marsey99

it says the board version on the corner near the pci slots, the bios you will want will depend on that.

i think most of the info you will need is in the link in the post above yours







so rep + NoGuru


----------



## Hellfighter

Okay, so I changed some of the settings, but the rest, I still don't understand what to put in.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*









it wont let me boot at 3.33 ghz
upped vcore to 1.26 and it still didnt let me should i have to go higher?
or is it somthin els


any 1?


----------



## NoGuru

Hellfighter, your CPU term is too high, should only need about 1.36. You need to set the MCH, somewhere between 1.24 and 1.30 is my guess.


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


wat size did it fail at 8k?


Like 5 minutes after a small test.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
any 1?

Yes go higher.. Your safe up to 1.36 - 1.40 range, so if you want max clocks your going to need to add voltage...

May advice to everyone is the same with this board...

45nm cpu:
Load Line Calibration - Enable
CPU Voltage - 1.3625
CPU Term - 1.34
CPU PLL - 1.55

MCH Core - 1.30

ICH - 1.20

DRAM Voltage - 2.10

And then start overclocking, when it becomes unstable decide if you want to add more voltage...


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Yes go higher.. Your safe up to 1.36 - 1.40 range, so if you want max clocks your going to need to add voltage...

May advice to everyone is the same with this board...

45nm cpu:
Load Line Calibration - Enable
CPU Voltage - 1.3625
CPU Term - 1.34
CPU PLL - 1.55

MCH Core - 1.30

ICH - 1.20

DRAM Voltage - 2.10

And then start overclocking, when it becomes unstable decide if you want to add more voltage...


ight i fiigured i needed more voltages lol
ill wait tell i get my new cooler b4 i had higher voltages i guess


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


Like 5 minutes after a small test.


need more vcore then


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


need more vcore then


More vCore???!!!??

It's already at 1.4375!

That's crazy to go any higher.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


More vCore???!!!??

It's already at 1.4375!

That's crazy to go any higher.


Its because Ben H's IQ isn't higher then the average room temperature in Celsius.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Its because Ben H's IQ isn't higher then the average room temperature in Celsius.


lol, when Zippit come around, smiles all around









Volcom, post your MIT.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


More vCore???!!!??

It's already at 1.4375!

That's crazy to go any higher.


o wow
nvm then lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Its because Ben H's IQ isn't higher then the average room temperature in Celsius.


how did u find out









and usualy small packets u need more vcore o.0


----------



## freakb18c1

hope he disabled llc


----------



## Volcom13

That's my MIT.


----------



## freakb18c1

did you try the MIT i posted a few pages back?
make sure u set the mch skew to 50 with out that it will be very hard to do.

4.25ghz is very easy all you really need is
50ps on the mch skew
1.34 - 1.38 nb
1.34 - 1.34 vtt
1.35v to 1.40v cpu - in bios depending on your vid.


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
did you try the MIT i posted a few pages back?
make sure u set the mch skew to 50 with out that it will be very hard to do.

4.25ghz is very easy all you really need is
50ps on the mch skew
1.34 - 1.38 nb
1.34 - 1.34 vtt
1.35v to 1.40v cpu - in bios depending on your vid.

I don't know how to change the MCH Skew and the VTT. Which one is it. Don't give me abbreviations gimme the actual name.


----------



## freakb18c1

lol in advanced clock control press enter
then you will see mch skew set it to 50ps
then set
cpu vcore to 1.39
cpu term to 1.38
mch core to 1.38
and prime blend it


----------



## Volcom13

NoGuru is helping me via PMs.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


NoGuru is helping me via PMs.


Yes, but I am very busy right now, and you would be fine talking to these guys.


----------



## repo_man

Had to send mine in for an RMA. Anyone have opinions on Gigabytes RMA service? I got the RMA number and shipped it last week. It should have got there over the weekend (according to UPS tracking). Any guess on turnaround time?

Edit: Just called Gigabyte (and got to talk to an American, nice!). He confirmed they received the board Friday and told if I called back Wednesday or so there should be more updates on the account/RMA ("usually takes 3-5 business days"). Sounds hopeful!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Had to send mine in for an RMA. Anyone have opinions on Gigabytes RMA service? I got the RMA number and shipped it last week. It should have got there over the weekend (according to UPS tracking). Any guess on turnaround time?

Edit: Just called Gigabyte (and got to talk to an American, nice!). He confirmed they received the board Friday and told if I called back Wednesday or so there should be more updates on the account/RMA ("usually takes 3-5 business"). Sounds hopeful!


It took GotFrogs board about 3 weeks, but he is a Canuck


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It took GotFrogs board about 3 weeks, but he is a Canuck










NG, I think sometimes you have this thread as your homepage!


----------



## lsdmeasap

Yeap, it takes about 2-3 weeks.

Normally it is closer to 2 weeks to get a board back, but possibly sooner if they are not too busy


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
Yeap, it takes about 2-3 weeks.

Normally it is closer to 2 weeks to get a board back, but possibly sooner if they are not too busy

Cool, thanks man!


----------



## slushmad

I have a nice puzzle for the pros out there







. So my comp runs stable at 4.5 (500 x 9) blend test, etc ive been using those settings for a while. But I wanted to go back to my old goal of 8.5 x 530. So heres the thing. My cpu runs at 4.5 stable fully at a 9 multi. It just wont stick at 8.5 x 530. The thing that gets me is, the cpu can handle 4.5. and the mobo can handle 530 fsb. Im saying this because i've tested different settings. I can pass 12 hours of small fft at 8.5 x 530 (4.5ghz) but not blend test.

With the exact same settings, I can run blend test at 530 x 8 (4.25ghz) and its stable for 12 hours. So why can't I combine the two! They seem to work separately but not together. I played around with almost every setting in the mobo for about 2 weeks now and I get close, but thats as far as I get. I either get an error after about 2 to 6 hours of testing (blend again, small fft is stable), or I get a full out crash. win7 64bit 0x00000124. Basically the error says somethings wrong with the cpu, mobo, or ram (thanks for narrowing it down for me windows) lol.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slushmad*


I have a nice puzzle for the pros out there







. So my comp runs stable at 4.5 (500 x 9) blend test, etc ive been using those settings for a while. But I wanted to go back to my old goal of 8.5 x 530. So heres the thing. My cpu runs at 4.5 stable fully at a 9 multi. It just wont stick at 8.5 x 530. The thing that gets me is, the cpu can handle 4.5. and the mobo can handle 530 fsb. Im saying this because i've tested different settings. I can pass 12 hours of small fft at 8.5 x 530 (4.5ghz) but not blend test.

With the exact same settings, I can run blend test at 530 x 8 (4.25ghz) and its stable for 12 hours. So why can't I combine the two! They seem to work separately but not together. I played around with almost every setting in the mobo for about 2 weeks now and I get close, but thats as far as I get. I either get an error after about 2 to 6 hours of testing (blend again, small fft is stable), or I get a full out crash. win7 64bit 0x00000124. Basically the error says somethings wrong with the cpu, mobo, or ram (thanks for narrowing it down for me windows) lol.


This is a memory problem. Couple things you can try, loosen the timings on your ram, change MCH latch and strap, or MCH volts. My guess is it's the ram. Drop multi and see how far the FSB will go, also do this to see how far your ram will go.

Edit:lol repo, I just seem to take to many breaks from what I should be doing.


----------



## slushmad

Quote:



This is a memory problem. Couple things you can try, loosen the timings on your ram, change MCH latch and strap, or MCH volts. My guess is it's the ram. Drop multi and see how far the FSB will go, also do this to see how far your ram will go.


I think the ram itself is fine, I do agree it's memory related but something on the motherboard. My ram is actually under its stock values. The timings are loose, its not even running at 1066, its at 1:1 running at 1060. I tried giving the ram a bit more juice and no go. Upped the mch voltage too, no go. I dont think its a heating issue too. I tried upping mch voltage and ram with the case open giant fan blowing on it, I was able to touch the NB just fine so I think heat so far isnt the problem. I have not touched MCH latch though. That's what ill try next! lol

I'll come back with the results in a day probably lol. Since it now likes to always error after the 5h mark







.

If I get it stable at 4.5 with 530 fsb. It would be fun to see if I can hit 4.6 and actually get it working! I <3 my e8400. Its been good to me







lmao.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This is a memory problem. Couple things you can try, loosen the timings on your ram, change MCH latch and strap, or MCH volts. My guess is it's the ram. Drop multi and see how far the FSB will go, also do this to see how far your ram will go.

Edit:lol repo, I just seem to take to many breaks from what I should be doing.


Hahaha, you and me both!


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Hahaha, you and me both!


















I feel like I missed soo much today...

Some people have CNN, ESPN, FOX News... We have the EP45 UD3 thread


----------



## Hellfighter

Does the UD3 series allow to skip the SATA BIOS setup? I know some boards allow you to skip that screen, playing it only if a new device has been added.


----------



## haxen

Hello, does anyone have any luck with this mobo and 2 sticks of G.Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPK?

I am using latest Bios FE.

My settings which cause some errors in Prime:

Here are my settings.

Code:


Code:


Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio .......................: [ 9]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio...................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .........................: 3.60GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 400Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ...........: 100

C.I.A.2 ...............................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive........................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive................: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance....................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)........: [Disabled]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch.................: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ................: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.......................: 5
tRCD ..................................: 5
tRP'...................................: 5
tRAS...................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...................................: 4
tWTR...................................: 4
tWR....................................: 6
tRFC...................................: 54
tRTP...................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ......................: 1066

Channel A
Static tRead Value.....................: 7
tRD Phase0 Adjustment..................: [Auto]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment..................: [Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................: [Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................: [Auto]

Trd2rd(Different Rank).................: [Auto]
Twr2wr(Different Rank).................: [Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank).................: [Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank).................: [Auto]

Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............: [Auto]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............: [Auto]
DDR Write Training.....................: [Auto]

Channel B
Static tRead Value.....................: 7
tRD Phase0 Adjustment..................: [Auto]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment..................: [Auto]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................: [Auto]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................: [Auto]

Trd2rd(Different Rank).................: [Auto]
Twr2wr(Different Rank).................: [Auto]
Twr2rd(Different Rank).................: [Auto]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank).................: [Auto]

Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............: [Auto]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............: [Auto]
DDR Write Training.....................: [Auto]

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type...........................: [Manual]

CPU---------------------Normal-----------Current

Load Line Calibration..................: [Disabled]
CPU Vcore...............1.25000V.......: 1.25000V
CPU Termination.........1.200V.........: 1.200V
CPU PLL.................1.500V.........: 1.500V
CPU Reference...........0.760V.........: [Auto]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core................1.100V.........: 1.200V
MCH Reference...........0.760V.........: [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Reference......0.900V.........: [Auto]
ICH I/O.................1.500V.........: 1.500V
ICH Core................1.100V.........: 1.100V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage............1.800V.........: 2.000V
DRAM Termination........0.900V.........: [Auto]
Channel A Reference.....0.900V.........: [Auto]
Channel B Reference.....0.900V.........: [Auto]

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3..................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect..............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support...................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support.................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ............: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function......................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology..............: [Disabled]

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect .............: [Disabled]

Any suggestions are welcome. These sticks are tricky with this mobo.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haxen*


Hello, does anyone have any luck with this mobo and 2 sticks of G.Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPK?

I am using latest Bios FE.

My settings which cause some errors in Prime:

Here are my settings.

Code:


Code:


Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio .......................: [ 9]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio...................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .........................: 3.60GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 400Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ...........: 100

C.I.A.2 ...............................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive........................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive................: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance....................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)........: [Disabled]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch.................: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ................: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type...........................: [Manual]

CPU---------------------Normal-----------Current

Load Line Calibration..................: [Disabled] [B]Enable[/B]
CPU Vcore...............1.25000V.......: 1.25000V [B]1.28v[/B]
CPU Termination.........1.200V.........: 1.200V [B]1.26[/B]
CPU PLL.................1.500V.........: 1.500V [B]1.57[/B]
CPU Reference...........0.760V.........: [Auto]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core................1.100V.........: 1.200V [B]1.26[/B]
MCH Reference...........0.760V.........: [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Reference......0.900V.........: [Auto]
ICH I/O.................1.500V.........: 1.500V
ICH Core................1.100V.........: 1.100V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage............1.800V.........: 2.000V [B]2.10[/B]
DRAM Termination........0.900V.........: [Auto]
Channel A Reference.....0.900V.........: [Auto]
Channel B Reference.....0.900V.........: [Auto]

Any suggestions are welcome. These sticks are tricky with this mobo.



Try the *Red* changes first...

Then I suggest dropping to a 2.0 Memory Multi and upping the CPU Freq. Try for 450 - 500 and then worry about your ram after....

You will see more gain from higher cpu MHz than mem MHz....

CPU @ 4.0 Mem @ 900 is better than CPU @ 3.6 Mem @ 1066


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
Does the UD3 series allow to skip the SATA BIOS setup? I know some boards allow you to skip that screen, playing it only if a new device has been added.

No sir. You can disable the spash screen, but that's it.


----------



## slushmad

Hey NoGuru and whoever else was interested. So i changed the latch from 333 to 400 mhz. Prime ran blend for 10 hours 4 mins then error! But this time the error was completely different than the errors I received before. This time I think there actually isnt enough juice going to the NB. So tonight I shall try 1 last attempt. I'm going to push a bit more mch voltage with the new 400 mhz latch and see if that was the magic combo :O! I shall update tomorrow







.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*


Does the UD3 series allow to skip the SATA BIOS setup? I know some boards allow you to skip that screen, playing it only if a new device has been added.


What bios are you on?


----------



## |Singularity|

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
yes definately...

You actually may need more volts all around...

Can you run Prime95 stress test on those settings? 1.20v CPU Term & 1.10 MCH seem real low for that OC on a Q6600....

Yeah, I ran prime95 on those auto settings for +8 hours no errors.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
I would assume you need

CPU Voltage - 1.325
CPU Term - 1.30
CPU PLL - 1.55

MCH - 1.26 - 1.30
DRAM - 1.80v - 2.0 (depends what its rated at)

That should be stable at 3.0 (333 x9 multi) and I think your ram will hold you back from very much higher... Although it may clock decent being its 1GB sticks....

Thanks for your help, I will run these values tonight, for now the comp has been working fine on the auto settings. Your CPU voltage recommendation might be a bit high. In this Q6600 overclocking guide, he has his at 1.2625.

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/24...ds-duals-guide

I'm just trying to figure out the most common settings without spending 2 weeks tinkering with the voltage







. These prime95 runs are torture. As long as the auto settings aren't overvolting to the point of damage, I'm ok with it since temps are really good.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *|Singularity|*


As long as the auto settings aren't overvolting to the point of damage, I'm ok with it since temps are really good.


Thats the main concern with leaving volts at auto, I have seen volts going up way higher then needed in order to compensate...

Best way is to find the OC freq you desire, then lower volts til unstable... Takes some time, but you dont have to do it all at once... Lower something and let it run when your sleeping, at school/work or just going to be away for a long period of time...


----------



## DUNC4N

OK, since I haven't made up my mind on upgrading, maybe you wizzards of this board can answer me a question.

Why on the 5:6 divider can I go as high as my memory will allow, but on 1:1 it won't go very far?

Voltages? Memory?

I'm seriously considering picking up the gskill 1200 pi's which would really allow for some leg streching.


----------



## hoss331

What do you mean not go very far, max oc, max stable clock? 1:1 shouldnt be a problem for either clock.


----------



## 10acjed

Yeah I dont follow that one?

Whether it be a 1:1 or a 5:6 the max OC on the ram should be the same so longyour cpu FSB can keep up...

Problem with the 1:1 is that you need at least 533 FSB just to get to the stock freq of the ram...

*On another subject*...

I am going to be switching from the UD3L to the UD3P, think I need to reformat or should I be able to just go with it?

I will probably just go with it for now...


----------



## sintricate

Anyone know how to check RMA status here?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Yeah I dont follow that one?

Whether it be a 1:1 or a 5:6 the max OC on the ram should be the same so longyour cpu FSB can keep up...

Problem with the 1:1 is that you need at least 533 FSB just to get to the stock freq of the ram...

*On another subject*...

I am going to be switching from the UD3L to the UD3P, think I need to reformat or should I be able to just go with it?

I will probably just go with it for now...


You won't have to reformat, just go with it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Anyone know how to check RMA status here?


Call, but it usually takes about two or three weeks.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You won't have to reformat, just go with it.

Call, but it usually takes about two or three weeks.

Yeah thats what I was thinking... Thanks


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Call, but it usually takes about two or three weeks.

lol, guess I'll wait on that call then. It's only been a few days since they received it.

edit: lol, they just emailed me to tell me they received it. Someone's ears were burning!


----------



## DTV DRAGON

hey guys this is my first post here, I have a [email protected] and a gig ep45t-ud3lr board, can you please have a look at my bios to see if there is anytthing you would change, what i want to do is drop multiplier to 8 and raise fsb to 500 and then my ram will be at 1600 as well but when i try this it will not boot up for me ,any suggestions, or if you need any other info please tell me thanx
Code:


Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ AUTO ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency ............................[ 445x9] 4.0

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 445]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[8 00mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ STANDARD ]

(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 333B ]
Memory Frequency 1600...........................[ 1424 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 7]
tRCD............................................[ 8]
tRP.............................................[ 7]
tRAS............................................[ 24]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[4].........................................[ 5]
tWTR[5].........................................[ 6]
tWR[10].........................................[ 12]
tRFC[74] .......................................[ 88 ]
tRTP[5].........................................[ 6]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 11 ] ................[ 11 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 7 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto
Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 11] ................[ 11 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 7 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ENABLED]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[ 1.33]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.28]
CPU PLL [ 1.55]...................[ 1.57]
CPU Reference [ 0.805]...................[ NORMAL]

MCH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.30 ]
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ NORMAL ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.760]...................[ NORMAL]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]...................[ NORMAL ]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ NORMAL]

DRAM Voltage [ 1.5]...................[ 1.66]
DRAM Termination [ 0.75]...................[NORMAL]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ DONT HAVE ]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ DONT HAVE ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]__________________


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DTV DRAGON*


hey guys this is my first post here, I have a [email protected] and a gig ep45t-ud3lr board, can you please have a look at my bios to see if there is anytthing you would change, what i want to do is drop multiplier to 8 and raise fsb to 500 and then my ram will be at 1600 as well but when i try this it will not boot up for me ,any suggestions, or if you need any other info please tell me thanx
Code:


Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ENABLED]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...................[B][ 1.36][/B]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[B][ 1.34][/B]
CPU PLL [ 1.55]...................[ 1.57]
CPU Reference [ 0.805]...................[ NORMAL]

MCH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[B][ 1.36 ][/B]
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ NORMAL ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.760]...................[ NORMAL]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]...................[ NORMAL ]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ NORMAL]

DRAM Voltage [ 1.5]...................[ 1.66] ?? 
DRAM Termination [ 0.75]...................[NORMAL]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ DONT HAVE ]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ DONT HAVE ]



Try those... I think for 500 FSB your going to need more voltage..

Does that board have a 4 pin or 8 pin CPU power connection?? **EDIT. Just noticed it doesnt have one..

I have trouble clocking my Q9550 higher with this UD3L, and I think it may be a power issue with it only having the 4 pin connection...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DTV DRAGON* 
hey guys this is my first post here, I have a [email protected] and a gig ep45t-ud3lr board, can you please have a look at my bios to see if there is anytthing you would change, what i want to do is drop multiplier to 8 and raise fsb to 500 and then my ram will be at 1600 as well but when i try this it will not boot up for me ,any suggestions, or if you need any other info please tell me thanx

Code:



Code:


******


Hi and welcome







. Please don't take this as being critical,but i think you would be better served to use the 9x multi that you paid a premium to get,rather than drop down to an 8x multi. Cpu speed trumps RAM speed everytime and in my experience will not need as much voltage to achieve a high clock using a higher multiplyer. Still, your choice


----------



## DTV DRAGON

THanx guys for the great advice, I see what ya mean about dropping to 8 from 9 I think you may be correct thanx also thankyou for the voltage numbers!!


----------



## DUNC4N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


What do you mean not go very far, max oc, max stable clock? 1:1 shouldn't be a problem for either clock.


I guess I didn't explain that very well









When I get back in town, I'll share my MIT, and we'll see what she can do.

I've never really pushed the voltages even close to their limits, so maybe that's my issue, when I try to go 1:1 above 460.

Thanks.


----------



## shizdan

What the heck happened to my overclock! About 5 hours ago I was passing 10 times on Intel Burn Test at 4.0 with 1.28V (1.30V In Bios) and when IBT would run it would drop down to 1.264V. Then I moved my Corsairs H50 Radiatior cause the fan was making noise and now I cant pass!


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DUNC4N*


I guess I didn't explain that very well









When I get back in town, I'll share my MIT, and we'll see what she can do.

I've never really pushed the voltages even close to their limits, so maybe that's my issue, when I try to go 1:1 above 460.

Thanks.


Switching from the 2.0 to a 2.4-2.5-2.66 (5:6) is going to put more stress on the MCH Core and the DRAM, so the voltages you want to play with for that are the MCH volts and DRAM...

Changing from the 9x multi to a 8x multi and trying for 500FSB is going to put more strain on the CPU - CPU Term(CPU FSB) and the MCH..
Even tho technically you will be looking for the same cpu freq, its going to require a little more voltage to do it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


What the heck happened to my overclock! About 5 hours ago I was passing 10 times on Intel Burn Test at 4.0 with 1.28V (1.30V In Bios) and when IBT would run it would drop down to 1.264V. Then I moved my Corsairs H50 Radiatior cause the fan was making noise and now I cant pass!


How many times have you tried it? I dont see how just moving the RAD would cause any issue.


----------



## shizdan

Well that was weird. What I did is....

-CPU Volts to 1.30 In Bios (1.28V In Windows (Goes down to 1.264V When Running Intel Burn Test)
-Bumped MCH Core to 1.5V
-Load Line Enabled


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


Well that was weird. What I did is....

-CPU Volts to 1.30 In Bios (1.28V In Windows (Goes down to 1.264V When Running Intel Burn Test)
-Bumped MCH Core to 1.5V
-Load Line Enabled


MCH Core is way too high, I suggest around 1.3-1.32 v for you specs

Edit, just notice you have 2 vid cards, maybe 1.36-1.38 would do.


----------



## shizdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


MCH Core is way too high, I suggest around 1.3-1.32 v for you specs

Edit, just notice you have 2 vid cards, maybe 1.36-1.38 would do.


I tried 1.3V but I was unstable and its just 1 video card. 4870x2.


----------



## cr1

Anyone know what is involved in removing the blue top covering the northbridge, and would this void the warranty?

My Kaze Master Fan Controller has 4-temperature sensor/probes that I never used, could one of them be used with the northbridge, and if so, how?

Thanks


----------



## hoss331

The cover is held on with some double sided tape which can just be pulled off. If your careful you may be able to get it off without removing the heatsink, but I usually just remove the mosfet and nb heatsink first than pull off the covers. If yours is an older board youll need to reapply some tim on the nb but if its newer with the dark tim pad you can probably reuse it if you have to.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


What the heck happened to my overclock! About 5 hours ago I was passing 10 times on Intel Burn Test at 4.0 with 1.28V (1.30V In Bios) and when IBT would run it would drop down to 1.264V. Then I moved my Corsairs H50 Radiatior cause the fan was making noise and now I cant pass!











hmm what are your ich temps? the " system temp" in easy tune i found that once the ich temp goes past 44c everything becomes unstable. at least for me

edit nm i see the system temps in the pic lol


----------



## 10acjed

Pulled the blue cover right off mine today when I got it... Tape stayed on the blue side too, just used a kitchen knife and slowly pryed it apart....

So got the UD3P in today... Didnt eve mess around, updated bios to F10. Set Host Freq to 475 and booted up









So far so good... EP45 UD3P rev 1.1...



















Going to let Prime05 Blend run over night... That is where I had my problems with the UD3L at anything past 460 FSB.... Will do some max FSB runs this weekend... Hoping I can get a 550+ CPU-Z SS


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Pulled the blue cover right off mine today when I got it... Tape stayed on the blue side too, just used a kitchen knife and slowly pryed it apart....

So got the UD3P in today... Didnt eve mess around, updated bios to F10. Set Host Freq to 475 and booted up









So far so good... EP45 UD3P rev 1.1...

Going to let Prime05 Blend run over night... That is where I had my problems with the UD3L at anything past 460 FSB.... Will do some max FSB runs this weekend... Hoping I can get a 550+ CPU-Z SS










Nice OC, did you put a fan over the northbridge?


----------



## PizzaMan

Hair dryers work great when removing stuff with tape or glue.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Hey guys, I have been trying to overclock my Q9400 to 3.6 or further if possible. So far I have gotten it to 3.4. I filled out what I have in M.I.T. for settings. If anyone can take a look and help me out that would be awesome and I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer's MIT Settings*

CPU =
Motherboard =
BIOS Version =
Ram =

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.40 GHz (425x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 425
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333 MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 850
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

~Make sure that these are the default speeds for your RAM~

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.26-1.28v -.02-.04v lower than vcore normally
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500V
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: .755v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .8v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: .9v
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1v

~Try not to use auto







~
DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.900V - Default voltage for your RAM?
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .95v -|
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .95v |--These volts are half of the DRAM voltage
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .95v -|

xx


----------



## jcharlesr75

First thing i would do is to change your memory strap to 400mhz and 2.00D. This should get the memory back on track. I had to drop my oc from 475 to 470*8. I was saying how bulletproof it was and the damn thing started crashing on me. I run my llc on and 1.35v vcore. I moved my mch and my i/o volts to 1.30. Make sure your ram isnt supposed to run at higher than 1.9. If 1.9 is it, check the mem volts in the bios volts display. It might be lower than you would expect, if so make a voltage adjustment and recheck. You could get 3.8 with a good air cooler if you wanted. My ram is 800 running at 950 with no problem. I loosened up the timings a bit and things work pretty good for me.


----------



## Dilyn

ICH doesn't really need to be 1.2... I mean, he could. But I don't think it's super duper necesarry.

MCH should be at at least 1.2v though. Forgot that bit there








I keep my MCH anywhere between 1.26-1.32v.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I was going to try and up my mch/ich volts until i saw a temp increase. As high as i have this oc'd the chipset never gets over 30C. I never got to it though. I was hoiping for the big 4.0, but maybe another time.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Thank you guys so much for your help! I will definitely try out what you guys have changed! Also no those are not the default speeds for my ram. they are 6-6-6-18, I loosened them up a bit also 1.8v is the normal volts for the memory, I bumped it up to 1.9v


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75* 
I was going to try and up my mch/ich volts until i saw a temp increase. As high as i have this oc'd the chipset never gets over 30C. I never got to it though. I was hoiping for the big 4.0, but maybe another time.

The nb can take an absolute beating with voltages from what I've heard. People love to push it to the max...

You could always take a 40mm fan or something and put it on there if you want.
Replace stock thermal paste and rip off the blue faceplate and you'll get better airflow as well.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I have a p35-ds3l that i did the fan thing with. To be honest, i wouldnt be surprised if the big ass fan on my true isnt keeping it cool. It blows right on it for the most part.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cr1* 
Nice OC, did you put a fan over the northbridge?

That was my original plan, but I seemed to have misplaced my 60mm fan....

So once I get one I will put it on, but for now its just passive...

Almost 7 hours into Prime small fft's.... I failed the blend (as usual) very quickly, but decided to just let it run small fft's to see what happens...

Off to work now, hopefully it makes it through the day..


----------



## 10acjed

Wow... Quiet in here....

Figured I would get this thread off of page 2....

My current progress....

50 Pass IBT stable:









17 Hours Prime95 Small FFT Stable:









I decided to just completely delete everything I had for Prime95. Went and downloaded it again, 64bit this time. I made it through 1.5 hours of blend so far... More that I have gotten in a while....

I wonder if it was Prime that was giving me trouble all along...

Off to do some FSB testing.... Tried 533 but froze before windows fully loaded.... Going to try 525.....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Do any of you have problems using sleep when i put mine to sleep i cant get it to come back out it double boots then i gota manualy power it off and power it on again for it to boot.


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Do any of you have problems using sleep when i put mine to sleep i cant get it to come back out it double boots then i gota manualy power it off and power it on again for it to boot.


This board doesn't like the sleep function when overclocked. I had the same problems when I first got my setup running. It would wake from the mouse sometimes and others it would reset its self and power cycle.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I see that running stock it sleeps right and boots right no double boots.


----------



## 10acjed

my UD3L was fine with Sleep... Havent used it with this one tho...

I had a few power outs last week and decided to just shut down rather than sleep.....

Came home one day and it had awoken, but was still on the usernam screen....

Nobody else here.... Kinda spooky....

I hope it was the dog chasing a lizzard or bug.... Otherwise its a ghost


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well i flashed the newest bios and reset cmos and cleard the dmi and now its working clocked at 3ghz im not pushing for much right now cause of high temps in the house. It just seems to takes longer to recover from sleep it seems then shuting it down and powering it on.


----------



## shizdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Wow... Quiet in here....

Figured I would get this thread off of page 2....

My current progress....

50 Pass IBT stable:









17 Hours Prime95 Small FFT Stable:









I decided to just completely delete everything I had for Prime95. Went and downloaded it again, 64bit this time. I made it through 1.5 hours of blend so far... More that I have gotten in a while....

I wonder if it was Prime that was giving me trouble all along...

Off to do some FSB testing.... Tried 533 but froze before windows fully loaded.... Going to try 525.....



That seems just like mine. We have VERY similar temps. Also I consider 10 Times stable in IBT.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


That seems just like mine. We have VERY similar temps. Also I consider 10 Times stable in IBT.


Yep..... Its a shame I cant pass Prime95 blend tho.....


----------



## 10acjed

SuperPI @ 520 FSB

Just doing some toying around... Have not reinstalled my bench OS's yet.... Wanna see what I can boot to windows at...

This took:

Code:


Code:


Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.450
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.40
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.59
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.40
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.12
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1116812










I am shooting for 533 - 540.... I think I got over my first voltage hump... 1.425v bios wouldnt get to windows, always hangs at the loading screen...


----------



## ben h

hmm iv never had a problem waking mine up from sleep lol


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
SuperPI @ 520 FSB

Just doing some toying around... Have not reinstalled my bench OS's yet.... Wanna see what I can boot to windows at...

This took:

Code:



Code:


Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.450
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.40
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.59
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.40
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.12
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1116812










I am shooting for 533 - 540.... I think I got over my first voltage hump... 1.425v bios wouldnt get to windows, always hangs at the loading screen...

This is what I have been benching at^







I want to get 4.5 stable enough to bench. Maybe when the semester ends.

Have a great Easter everyone


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
This is what I have been benching at^







I want to get 4.5 stable enough to bench. Maybe when the semester ends.

Have a great Easter everyone









Back at you NoGuru... And Happy HoliDaze to all









Here is my best so far... 525 FSB - 4.463GHz

My HWBot for OCN screens


























Tried dropping to an 8x multi and 530 FSB but no luck....

Going to do some tweaking with MemSet next, tighten the timings up and see what I can get....

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.50
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.42
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.61
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.42
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.12


----------



## hoss331

Work on your cpu and mch references, they can make or break an oc.


----------



## jcharlesr75

So i'm thinking about upping my oc to 4.0Ghz. From what i've been reading in here it shouldnt be a problem assuming my proc is up to it. I'm a bit worried as i have one core(#2) that runs 6c hotter then the others. They are all within 1c of each other. I am afraid that if i add a bunch more vcore that the temps are going to go over 70c and thats not good. Also i know that the vcore max is something like 1.3625 on my chip, and im kinda nervous about giving it the 1.45 i'm seeing in some of the posts.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


So i'm thinking about upping my oc to 4.0Ghz. From what i've been reading in here it shouldnt be a problem assuming my proc is up to it. I'm a bit worried as i have one core(#2) that runs 6c hotter then the others. They are all within 1c of each other. I am afraid that if i add a bunch more vcore that the temps are going to go over 70c and thats not good. Also i know that the vcore max is something like 1.3625 on my chip, and im kinda nervous about giving it the 1.45 i'm seeing in some of the posts.


Max vcore is 1.45. You are thinking of max VID that Intel will ship a chip out at is 1.36, so with that being said, as long as temps are fine keep pushing.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Im about to get into it. I dont want to run the hot core more than 70c, but the others run about 58c and the cpu reports 50c with my normal overclock. Im thinking the next real upgrade to my comp is going to be cpu/nb water. Then im really gonna push it. Should i be as concerned with individual core temps or the overall temp?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


Im about to get into it. I dont want to run the hot core more than 70c, but the others run about 58c and the cpu reports 50c with my normal overclock. Im thinking the next real upgrade to my comp is going to be cpu/nb water. Then im really gonna push it. Should i be as concerned with individual core temps or the overall temp?


I would say the overall temps. Have you tried to remount the cooler? What is the load temp on the high core?


----------



## jcharlesr75

Can i use the fine clock adjust or doesnt it work in normal conditions? The extra X.5 would be nice. My load temps right now are 61/65/59/60 and the cpu temp reads 58c. 100% load folding four cores vmware.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


Can i use the fine clock adjust or doesnt it work in normal conditions? The extra X.5 would be nice. My load temps right now are 61/65/59/60 and the cpu temp reads 58c. 100% load folding four cores vmware.


What is the multi of the chip? I would say you can only drop it, and the multi is maxed. I would consider 60 to be your load temp, so you can go further.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


So i'm thinking about upping my oc to 4.0Ghz. From what i've been reading in here it shouldnt be a problem assuming my proc is up to it. I'm a bit worried as i have one core(#2) that runs 6c hotter then the others. They are all within 1c of each other. I am afraid that if i add a bunch more vcore that the temps are going to go over 70c and thats not good. Also i know that the vcore max is something like 1.3625 on my chip, and im kinda nervous about giving it the 1.45 i'm seeing in some of the posts.


my money is on your true and cpu ihs not being flat so you have a hot spot where that core is, lapp ftw









@NoGuru

i still cant keep mine bench stable above 4.4 other than the odd 1m superpi run @4.5ghz but im sure you should be able to with yours as it it needs much lees voltage than mine









ive tried it a few times now and still cant get above 4.55


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
my money is on your true and cpu ihs not being flat so you have a hot spot where that core is, lapp ftw









@NoGuru

i still cant keep mine bench stable above 4.4 other than the odd 1m superpi run @4.5ghz but im sure you should be able to with yours as it it needs much lees voltage than mine









ive tried it a few times now and still cant get above 4.55









I'm sure it is going to be a battle. Just a matter of finding the time. I might want to build another rig soon so I don't have to worry about down time on this one. Benching in between papers will be a breeze.


----------



## Dilyn

Hey NoGuru. I want my 4GHz OC back for playing Sup Comm, but in order to do it I need to lower the speeds on my RAM.
At what point would I see a slow down if it has stock speeds of 1066 at 5-5-5-18? Would I see any noticeable difference at 800? Could I even possibly tighten my timings if I downclock it that far, and would that actually increase performance?









By the way; I'm on Spring Break that's why I'm not at school


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Hey NoGuru. I want my 4GHz OC back for playing Sup Comm, but in order to do it I need to lower the speeds on my RAM.
At what point would I see a slow down if it has stock speeds of 1066 at 5-5-5-18? Would I see any noticeable difference at 800? Could I even possibly tighten my timings if I downclock it that far, and would that actually increase performance?









By the way; I'm on Spring Break that's why I'm not at school









You won't notice that much difference in the ram speed. CPU speed will be noticed more. Yeah, you should be able to tighten timings and sub timings, and drop the voltage down a bit on the ram.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You won't notice that much difference in the ram speed. CPU speed will be noticed more. Yeah, you should be able to tighten timings and sub timings, and drop the voltage down a bit on the ram.

Thank you sir









EDIT
Stressing right now








OC Validation @ 4.0 GHz

Updating my M.I.T. Settings right now.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Work on your cpu and mch references, they can make or break an oc.

I know. I have just scratched the surface in my bench tests... I generally do it on weekend mornings, if I throw a load of laundry in the dryer, it is right next to the thermostat so it drops ambient in my apt about 5 F, so I get down around 70F in my room. Makes for good benching









Other than that, in S Florida, temps are only getting higher now so i have to watch it.... Dont want to be pushing those volts at a warm chip, 4.46 idled around 45c







.


----------



## Zippy476

I am going to be replacing my 750i FTW mobo with either the UD3P or UD3R. Which one should I get and what revision?

Also does the SLI patch work with these mobo's and if so how well? And does anyone know when they will be off back order cannot find them anywhere. I am hearing mid to end of April.

Thanks.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 
I am going to be replacing my 750i FTW mobo with either the UD3P or UD3R. Which one should I get and what revision?

Also does the SLI patch work with these mobo's and if so how well? And does anyone know when they will be off back order cannot find them anywhere. I am hearing mid to end of April.

Thanks.

I would get the UD3P because it's not much more expensive, and it's got two slots for CrossFire/SLI








I don't really think that the revision matters... Ask about the BIOS version here. For the UD3R, best for LGA 775 from what I've seen and heard is the F9. Not sure about UD3P though 'cus I don't have one.
The SLI hack works fine with this board. There's a guide in the nVidia section iirc.

No idea when the board will be in... They're quite sought after ya know


----------



## Zippy476

is this a legit new one? Its not used right? I have never delt with Amazon before I know they are like an ebay.

http://www.amazon.com/GIGABYTE-GA-EP.../dp/B001HH2WE2

Also does the Corsair H50 fit this board?


----------



## 10acjed

Directron has it for a bit cheaper...
http://www.directron.com/gaep45ud3p....sear=1#caption

Another one here
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-t...p~7GIG902V.htm

Do some google searches of the companies to be sure they are legit... I have dealt with Directron before, didnt have a problem..


----------



## Zippy476

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Directron has it for a bit cheaper...
http://www.directron.com/gaep45ud3p....sear=1#caption

Another one here
http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-t...p~7GIG902V.htm

Do some google searches of the companies to be sure they are legit... I have dealt with Directron before, didnt have a problem..

Yep going to grab it from directron.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
I know. I have just scratched the surface in my bench tests... I generally do it on weekend mornings, if I throw a load of laundry in the dryer, it is right next to the thermostat so it drops ambient in my apt about 5 F, so I get down around 70F in my room. Makes for good benching









Other than that, in S Florida, temps are only getting higher now so i have to watch it.... Dont want to be pushing those volts at a warm chip, 4.46 idled around 45c







.

Yea im in Panama City so I know how these temps are getting. I was benching at night when it was still cool but with these temps getting higher every day im having to go dice now. And im not talking about just the benching, once the references are set right youll probably pass blend. Next time you have a go at it set them to the 0.785 setting for cpu and 0.800 setting for mch, these are the most common preferred settings so start with them.


----------



## morph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Thank you sir









EDIT
Stressing right now








OC Validation @ 4.0 GHz

Updating my M.I.T. Settings right now.


With that RAM freq you should be able to use 4-4-4-12 (or 15) timings with the same voltage you had for 1066 and 5-5-5-18. At that level, the performance is almost the same as with your standard RAM speed and timings. Give it a try, and don't forget to fiddle around with Static tREAD Value, as it had a great impact on performance as well.


----------



## repo_man

Got my board back from RMA yesterday and it works great! Took Gigabyte 5days from the point of them getting it to shipping it back out to my house. I'm thoroughly impressed!









Now to OC the chip again!


----------



## jcharlesr75

I tried to get that ever elusive 4.0Ghz....fail. So i settled for 490x8. Im at 1.425 vcore in the bios, 1.392 loaded. I really dont want to give it any more voltage without getting some kind of water setup or something. My temps are relatively ok though where im at. I read about someones wall at 1.425 volts. I think im there. I'll be saving my pennies and investing in a decent wc setup and then ill give it some more volts. I was also thinking that i might be getting near the end of my RAM's ability to keep up. I ran 490x7 on my ds3l, funny i couldnt get that over 490 either. Should i invest in some 1066 first?


----------



## 10acjed

950MHz on DDR2 800 is pretty high... Could be your issue...

However the 4 pin cpu power on the UD3L may have something to do with it...

My UD3L was at its bootable limit at 507 FSB, this UD3P has done 525 relatively easy...

Everything but the board is identical, so I know it was the board holding me back... I woul suggest at least some ddr2 1000 for you tho....


----------



## JrockMOD

What is the best CPU for this mobo ? I'm mainly a high end gamer, people are saying im bottle necking so what is the best ?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


What is the best CPU for this mobo ? I'm mainly a high end gamer, people are saying im bottle necking so what is the best ?


Duo-core ---E8400

Quad core---Q9550/ Q9650


----------



## damocles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Duo-core ---E8400

Quad core---Q9550/ Q9650


x2


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Duo-core ---E8400

Quad core---Q9550/ Q9650


x3


----------



## ben h

startin 2 push my q8200 see how high it will go

:/ it wont boot into windows above 470 fsb








even uped my vcore
wat els could it be?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Duo-core ---E8400

Quad core---Q9550/ Q9650

X4 cause dennyb is da man!


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Duo-core ---E8400

Quad core---Q9550/ Q9650


denny my friend which would you choose between the two for gaming / web & photoshop? money isn't the problem but I want something that is good for gaming!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


denny my friend which would you choose between the two for gaming / web & photoshop? money isn't the problem but I want something that is good for gaming!


Quad









If it was just gaming I'd say duo because not too many games utilise quads exceedingly well to make it worth it.
However, they will in the future.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Quad









If it was just gaming I'd say duo because not too many games utilise quads exceedingly well to make it worth it.
However, they will in the future.



so your saying duo for gaming ONLY because its not worth to pay the extra money for the quad right?


----------



## Zcypot

hey guys, i was wondering if there are any problems with the newer Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P. Im buying since my current mobo died and was wondering if theres anything too look out for. So far ive heard a lot of good things about this board


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


so your saying duo for gaming ONLY because its not worth to pay the extra money for the quad right?


Pretty much, as you wouldn't see any extreme performance gain in games when using a quad.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


hey guys, i was wondering if there are any problems with the newer Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P. Im buying since my current mobo died and was wondering if theres anything too look out for. So far ive heard a lot of good things about this board


As far as I'm aware, there isn't much wrong with the board. The SATA ports aren't at a 90 degree angle, which pisses me off, but other than that...


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


so your saying duo for gaming ONLY because its not worth to pay the extra money for the quad right?


id go with the quad so u dont buy a quad down the road
also i think games will start using quads more


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


id go with the quad so u dont buy a quad down the road
also i think games will start using quads more


Why run 2 cores at 4.0 when you could easily run 4 cores at 4.0??

Seems pretty simple to me...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Why run 2 cores at 4.0 when you could easily run 4 cores at 4.0??

Seems pretty simple to me...



Well ya 'cus 2x4 is eight but 4x4 is sixteen









Sixteen gigglehurtz>eight gigglehurtz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


so your saying duo for gaming ONLY because its not worth to pay the extra money for the quad right?


Well, if it is for gaming only, you could go dual and run it at 4.5 GHz maybe.
If you go quad, you can run a least 4.0 GHz full time.

I just did that, well an E8400 at 4.5 to a Q9550 at 4.2, 24/7, and I think the quad is the way to go. By the end of this year you will see at least 20 or more games utilizing all four cores.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well, if it is for gaming only, you could go dual and run it at 4.5 GHz maybe.
If you go quad, you can run a least 4.0 GHz full time.

I just did that, well an E8400 at 4.5 to a Q9550 at 4.2, 24/7, and I think the quad is the way to go. By the end of this year you will see at least 20 or more games utilizing all four cores.


Exactly


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


denny my friend which would you choose between the two for gaming / web & photoshop? money isn't the problem but I want something that is good for gaming!


I would choose the Quad (9650) since money is not an issue and if it was then the 9550 since it can be had sub $200 when on sale @ Micro Center and a few other places. Either one you can't go wrong







I have seen some 9550's clock higher (stable) than my 9650


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Well ya 'cus 2x4 is eight but 4x4 is sixteen









Sixteen gigglehurtz>eight gigglehurtz


We need 1.1 Jiggawatts to run the flux capacitor


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I would choose the Quad (9650) since money is not an issue and if it was then the 9550 since it can be had sub $200 when on sale @ Micro Center and a few other places. Either one you can't go wrong







I have seen some 9550's clock higher (stable) than my 9650


wait your saying I can get the 9550 for 200? where. I can do that.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-041-_-Product 
284.99 newegg

I just want to be on the same page as you guys so we can all share the same situation threw out the years. I am willing to upgrade for that reason.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


wait your saying I can get the 9550 for 200? where. I can do that.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-041-_-Product 
284.99 newegg

I just want to be on the same page as you guys so we can all share the same situation threw out the years. I am willing to upgrade for that reason.



$179.99 at Micro http://www.microcenter.com/shopping_...?addsku=846980


----------



## 10acjed

Superbiz/ewiz has them for 234$ OEM new....

Its probably one of my top choices for just cpu buying....

http://www.ewiz.com/query.php?categry=678


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


$179.99 at Micro http://www.microcenter.com/shopping_...?addsku=846980


I can't find it =(

man 179.99 isn't much at all. I really like that price.


----------



## 10acjed

Try this one: http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0299412

In store pick up only on these tho... And its 179$...


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Try this one: http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0299412

In store pick up only on these tho... And its 179$...

my state is not listed =( so I guess that site isn't good for me.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
my state is not listed =( so I guess that site isn't good for me.









Is there a microcenter near you?


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Is there a microcenter near you?


nope, never heard of it got any other good sites?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


nope, never heard of it got any other good sites?


What is your location?


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
What is your location?

Louisiana atm.


----------



## sintricate

got the tracking number from Gigabyte last night, she'll be back on tuesday. ugh!!


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
nope, never heard of it got any other good sites?

http://www.overclock.net/main-components/









I got my 1.18 VID EO off of there... Heard the people are real friendly too... Just keep your eyes open...

Or post in the "Wanted" section....


----------



## GOTFrog

Woot I got a better VID woot! 1.15


----------



## NoGuru

1.17


----------



## Dilyn

1.12?
idr

EDIT
OK need opinions. 
500GB Western Digital Caviar Black for $50 is available (yay OCN FS section







). Should I go for it and make a RAID 0 array, or will I cry afterwards?
Need input 'cus if I don't do it I'm gonna buy some new shirts


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


my state is not listed =( so I guess that site isn't good for me.










find someone here that you can trust like (all of us...







) and send someone the money and they can go to microcenter and buy it and ship it to ya for a few extra bucks, then you can save some $$$$$...

actually going to microcenter maybe sunday, got some " extra $$$ " burnin a whole in my pocket....


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


find someone here that you can trust like (all of us...







) and send someone the money and they can go to microcenter and buy it and ship it to ya for a few extra bucks, then you can save some $$$$$...

actually going to microcenter maybe sunday, got some " extra $$$ " burnin a whole in my pocket....


I sent them an email if they could ship for college students at a price.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
http://www.overclock.net/main-components/









I got my 1.18 VID EO off of there... Heard the people are real friendly too... Just keep your eyes open...

Or post in the "Wanted" section....


Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Woot I got a better VID woot! 1.15


Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
1.17










VID's can be misleading. 1.2375v VID and 4.388Ghz running VID.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
VID's can be misleading. 1.2375v VID and 4.388Ghz running VID.

Nah, thats just a super high VID, so high you dont even need to add to it




























































On a serious note, I have been doing some Ref tweaking to try and get my blend stable

So far

CPU Ref -

0.760 (Auto) errors after an hour or so

.778 - no boot
.808 - Instant error
.848 - BSOD when loading windows
tried lower
748 - no boot
733 - no boot
------ Set it back to auto
MCH Ref
760 (Auto) errors after an hour or so
783 - Instant error
803 - Instant error
823 - error core 1 after 2 hours, core 2 after 4 hours
863 - running now, fingers crossed

Trying to get this thing Prime blend stable.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

thank you fro this thread


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


thank you fro this thread


YO WECLUM


----------



## NoGuru

We are expecting flurry's today, and I'm happy, if that makes sense.


----------



## cr1

What's VID? I'm running [email protected] VID...should I be concerned?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cr1* 
What's VID? I'm running [email protected] VID...should I be concerned?

You ask a question and then answer??????? RealTemp and Coretemp will show your VID. It is the voltage that the chip will run at with stock FSB. Being concerned is a perspective.


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You ask a question and then answer??????? RealTemp and Coretemp will show your VID. It is the voltage that the chip will run at with stock FSB. Being concerned is a perspective.










I meant VID as opposed to Vcore, I knew where mine was, just not what it was, but I do now...thanks!


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr1*


I meant VID as opposed to Vcore, I knew where mine was, just not what it was, but I do now...thanks!










VID is just the voltage required to run your cpu at stock settings. It is hard coded into the chip, and each chip has a different VID...

Normally lower VID = lower vcore needed to overclock, but as you can see from PizzaMans post, that is not set in stone either...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


VID is just the voltage required to run your cpu at stock settings. It is hard coded into the chip, and each chip has a different VID...

Normally lower VID = lower vcore needed to overclock, but as you can see from PizzaMans post, that is not set in stone either...


Yep! Things set in stone would be Excalibur's blade, fossils, ect.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
We are expecting flurry's today, and I'm happy, if that makes sense.









makes 100% sence
cuz its colder and give ur comp a direct air intake from out side and give it some low temps


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
On a serious note, I have been doing some Ref tweaking to try and get my blend stable

So far

CPU Ref -

0.760 (Auto) errors after an hour or so

.778 - no boot
.808 - Instant error
.848 - BSOD when loading windows
tried lower
748 - no boot
733 - no boot
------ Set it back to auto
MCH Ref
760 (Auto) errors after an hour or so
783 - Instant error
803 - Instant error
823 - error core 1 after 2 hours, core 2 after 4 hours
863 - running now, fingers crossed

Trying to get this thing Prime blend stable.

AND THE WINNER IS!!!!!

MCH Reference - 0.863 = Prime Blend stable 10 hours, 9 minutes...










































I am so happy I listen to you guys.....

Do a little dance, make a little love, get down tonight.....










Now to see how much higher I can push the FSB.....


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work 10a, keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## GOTFrog

Good job 10a

And Pizzaman is a cheater hes on a Dual core, thats like OCing a celeron.

Now if Only I could get the motivation to install all those tinies


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


makes 100% sence
cuz its colder and give ur comp a direct air intake from out side and give it some low temps










That is one heck of a gun you have my friend.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
That is one heck of a gun you have my friend.

its only a snow camoed 25-06









and trying 2 instal a tuniq tower on this board kinda sux lol


----------



## JrockMOD

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ti-5870-a.html

why did they mention he will bottleneck unless he gets a quad 3.4??????????

my main reason to upgrade is to not bottleneck

I was told the my cpu is too old even if i have it overclock at 3.0 its going to act up on me.

Mainly because when I play street fighter 4 maxed out 8aa during gameplay I see lag spikes at random times from 60fps to 45fps that last for a second or two. and they say its bottleneck.


----------



## BeepBeep

Hey guys

Just bought another 5870, wondering if i'll see any real performance declines on my current UD3P other than a x16 both lane board, I hear there is only like 1 - 3% less performance on 8x lanes up against 16x lanes, is this correct?

I shouldn't see any bottlenecking from Q9550 @ 4.250 should I ?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ti-5870-a.html

why did they mention he will bottleneck unless he gets a quad 3.4??????????

my main reason to upgrade is to not bottleneck

I was told the my cpu is too old even if i have it overclock at 3.0 its going to act up on me.

Mainly because when I play street fighter 4 maxed out 8aa during gameplay I see lag spikes at random times from 60fps to 45fps that last for a second or two. and they say its bottleneck.


The term "bottleneck" is taken too seriously. Until you can see no more gain by increasing your cpu frequency then you have a "bottleneck"..

Where it comes into debate is that someone like you, C2D @ 3.0 + 5850, chances are with another 800 - 1000 MHz on your cpu you will gain 15 - 20% in your FPS in games.

Here are some tests I did for another member to compare 3.6 - 4.0 - 4.25

There was about a 12% performance increase, he was debating getting a 480 to replace his 285. Instead he is getting a new cpu - board being he will see the same increase in games, but also increase overall performance...

So yes, a C2D @ 3.0 is technically a "bottleneck" in your system, meaning it would be the next thing I recommend upgrading...

However your FPS spikes & lags are probably coming from something else... the "bottleneck" is effecting overall performance, that sounds like games glitches or driver issues...


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


its only a snow camoed 25-06









and trying 2 instal a tuniq tower on this board kinda sux lol


Owning a Tuniq Tower, I can say that installing one on most boards "kinda sucks". Adjusting tension to get it right is a pain in a tight space, and there isn't a well-defined stopping point. That, and to mount it on this board, you have to Dremel off the mounting holes for AMD processors.

Mine has served me well for four years now, going from Athlon 64 X2 4800+ to C2D E6600, Q6600, and Q9450, but it's being retired in the next week for a Thermalright TRUE Black. Everything I read indicates I can cut 5-8C off my CPU temperatures.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Owning a Tuniq Tower, I can say that installing one on most boards "kinda sucks". Adjusting tension to get it right is a pain in a tight space, and there isn't a well-defined stopping point. That, and to mount it on this board, you have to Dremel off the mounting holes for AMD processors.

Mine has served me well for four years now, going from Athlon 64 X2 4800+ to C2D E6600, Q6600, and Q9450, but it's being retired in the next week for a Thermalright TRUE Black. Everything I read indicates I can cut 5-8C off my CPU temperatures.


o
it would proly be easyer is i had the original bolts for them
but i dont :/


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


its only a snow camoed 25-06









and trying 2 instal a tuniq tower on this board kinda sux lol



you need to mod the bracket :{ you gotta shave down the k8 holes


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


it would proly be easyer is i had the original bolts for them but i dont :/


If you don't have the original bolts, you're better off buying new. Shaving off the K8 mounting nubs is already a pain. By the time I was done with the Dremel-work, that bracket was hot enough to cook with.

If you're on a budget, here's two good options:

Cooler Master Hyper N520

Xigmatek Dark Knight

Otherwise, Noctua, Thermalright, and some others offer really good gear too, for a bit more.


----------



## BradleyW

Hoping you could help throw some light on the situation

http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...need-help.html

Thanks. hey, where is grish and dennyb and achilee5 these days? good to see you NoGuru!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Hoping you could help throw some light on the situation

http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...need-help.html

Thanks. hey, where is grish and dennyb and achilee5 these days? good to see you NoGuru!

They come around, but it's all about hardware, and hardware changes pretty fast.

I just read your other thread. Just read the sticker on the side of the sticks, they will tell you what the timings are. Set the timings and volt's in the BIOS, and boom, your done.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
They come around, but it's all about hardware, and hardware changes pretty fast.

I just read your other thread. Just read the sticker on the side of the sticks, they will tell you what the timings are. Set the timings and volt's in the BIOS, and boom, your done.

hey mate. wel....i have no stickers on the ram lol.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


you need to mod the bracket :{ you gotta shave down the k8 holes










lol *** is k8?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


If you don't have the original bolts, you're better off buying new. Shaving off the K8 mounting nubs is already a pain. By the time I was done with the Dremel-work, that bracket was hot enough to cook with.

If you're on a budget, here's two good options:

Cooler Master Hyper N520

Xigmatek Dark Knight

Otherwise, Noctua, Thermalright, and some others offer really good gear too, for a bit more.


naw i got some bolts that are the same size and screw in em they just dont have the easy tighten heads on them so i cant tighten em down on this board
but ill do it for my other comp


----------



## 10acjed

4.12 and going
















Ref Voltage adjusting = WIN!!


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


The term "bottleneck" is taken too seriously. Until you can see no more gain by increasing your cpu frequency then you have a "bottleneck"..

Where it comes into debate is that someone like you, C2D @ 3.0 + 5850, chances are with another 800 - 1000 MHz on your cpu you will gain 15 - 20% in your FPS in games.

Here are some tests I did for another member to compare 3.6 - 4.0 - 4.25

There was about a 12% performance increase, he was debating getting a 480 to replace his 285. Instead he is getting a new cpu - board being he will see the same increase in games, but also increase overall performance...

So yes, a C2D @ 3.0 is technically a "bottleneck" in your system, meaning it would be the next thing I recommend upgrading...

However your FPS spikes & lags are probably coming from something else... the "bottleneck" is effecting overall performance, that sounds like games glitches or driver issues...


so now i go back that my cpu isnt causing the small lag spikes?


----------



## freakb18c1

this thread will never die lol


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
this thread will never die lol

lol not tell lga775 are obsolete


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
so now i go back that my cpu isnt causing the small lag spikes?

Its possible, but I wouldnt think a game occasionally uses a large ammount of cpu....

It more than likely is saving content to your HD, or reading from a file...

The fact that you see an average of 65+ FPS (if I remember correctly) would tell me you cpu is plenty to run that game...

The "Bottleneck" will affect overall performance, not occasional performance...

PS: Jrock: Your going to see a nice performance boost by switching to a cpu that will clock to 4.0, that much is for certain.... Its kind of a tricky topic... Yes your cpu is holding you back, but no its not at the point that you cant play games smoothly... Make sense??

I will never let this thread die, and I am not upgrading til i7 - i9 are running 5.0+ 24/7


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Its possible, but I wouldnt think a game occasionally uses a large ammount of cpu....

It more than likely is saving content to your HD, or reading from a file...

The fact that you see an average of 65+ FPS (if I remember correctly) would tell me you cpu is plenty to run that game...

The "Bottleneck" will affect overall performance, not occasional performance...

PS: Jrock: Your going to see a nice performance boost by switching to a cpu that will clock to 4.0, that much is for certain.... Its kind of a tricky topic... Yes your cpu is holding you back, but no its not at the point that you cant play games smoothly... Make sense??

I will never let this thread die, and I am not upgrading til i7 - i9 are running 5.0+ 24/7









I will never ever ever leave this thread. It has taught me too much.

LGA 775 might turn into the AGP of hardware at this point.
It will never die. Not even from a nuclear strike.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


lol *** is k8?

naw i got some bolts that are the same size and screw in em they just dont have the easy tighten heads on them so i cant tighten em down on this board
but ill do it for my other comp


Just an FYI, I put my new Thermalright TRUE Black Rev.C in my system today.

Using the same fan as I did with the Tuniq ((Scythe S-Flex 120mm), CPU temps are 5-8C cooler under Prime95 after fifteen minutes. I will probably be bumping up to a higher-airflow fan shortly, which should do better yet, as the current fan was meant for silence first (I'll probably go for a little higher cooling with slightly higher noise).


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Just an FYI, I put my new Thermalright TRUE Black Rev.C in my system today.

Using the same fan as I did with the Tuniq ((Scythe S-Flex 120mm), CPU temps are 5-8C cooler under Prime95 after fifteen minutes. I will probably be bumping up to a higher-airflow fan shortly, which should do better yet, as the current fan was meant for silence first (I'll probably go for a little higher cooling with slightly higher noise).


verry nice
and imma toss my tuniq on my old rig lol
but the cooler sticks out the side of the case :/


----------



## GOTFrog

yes it will but only if OCN closes


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well i guess im gonna jump on the Q9550 bandwagon as well. $179.99 @ Microcenter is a decent price. figured it's time to spend some hard earned $$$
guess i'll order this as well http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


well i guess im gonna jump on the Q9550 bandwagon as well. $179.99 @ Microcenter is a decent price. figured it's time to spend some hard earned $$$
guess i'll order this as well http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


A wise choice, from a wise guy!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


A wise choice, from a wise guy!










Thx Sir.... wha cha doing tomorrow? road trip to Microcenter?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Thx Sir.... wha cha doing tomorrow? road trip to Microcenter?


Driving the kid back to Three Rivers, 6 hours round trip.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Driving the kid back to Three Rivers, 6 hours round trip.


oh man, well have a safe trip and be safe.


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


well i guess im gonna jump on the Q9550 bandwagon as well. $179.99 @ Microcenter is a decent price. figured it's time to spend some hard earned $$$
guess i'll order this as well http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


@XtremeCuztoms

Check these-out-> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231194


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr1*


@XtremeCuztoms

Check these-out-> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231194


ya, saw those as well. haven't made a final decision on what i am ordering from the EGG for myself. just placed a $700.00 order for a friend from the EGG to use with a EP45-UD3L i got from here (







) for a decent build im doing for him.

as for me, well i have been running this E6750 for awhile now and i just took the side panel off my CM690 and OMG... Dusty for sure









the top 2 fans on the case are older tricool's and the are blue and faded and make a high pitched squeal after about 30 min... so when i put the Q9550 in i will take the case apart and put in 7 new 120mm fan's... most likely going with these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233015 
the green and blue of this case is starting to make me sick.

so gonna get the Q9550, the clear CM690 side panel and a few fan's at Microcenter tomorrow. next week ill make my final pick on the memory and order that when i order a new video card.... now thats another story... ATI or Nvidia?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ya, saw those as well. haven't made a final decision on what i am ordering from the EGG for myself. just placed a $700.00 order for a friend from the EGG to use with a EP45-UD3L i got from here (







) for a decent build im doing for him.

as for me, well i have been running this E6750 for awhile now and i just took the side panel off my CM690 and OMG... Dusty for sure









the top 2 fans on the case are older tricool's and the are blue and faded and make a high pitched squeal after about 30 min... so when i put the Q9550 in i will take the case apart and put in 7 new 120mm fan's... most likely going with these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233015 
the green and blue of this case is starting to make me sick.

so gonna get the Q9550, the clear CM690 side panel and a few fan's at Microcenter tomorrow. next week ill make my final pick on the memory and order that when i order a new video card.... now thats another story... ATI or Nvidia?


Well I have been a fan of Nividia for a while, but this 5850 is a great card for the price. It will keep up with a 5870 when OC'ed.
I also flashed it to the ASUS BIOS and hit 1002 on the core, and 1262 on the ram STABLE.
If you don't want to spend that much the 5770 is a great card as well.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


so gonna get the Q9550, the clear CM690 side panel and a few fan's at Microcenter tomorrow. next week ill make my final pick on the memory and order that when i order a new video card.... now thats another story... ATI or Nvidia?



ATi 5770.

But I'm just a fanboy


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well I have been a fan of Nividia for a while, but this 5850 is a great card for the price. It will keep up with a 5870 when OC'ed.
I also flashed it to the ASUS BIOS and hit 1002 on the core, and 1262 on the ram STABLE.
If you don't want to spend that much the 5770 is a great card as well.


well i will be honest here.... i like the 5 series cards. but im reading some bad reviews on drivers for them. i mean i have no issues dropping $400.00 for a video card, but to have screen flicker on a $400.00 card is unacceptable to me and thats what is making me lean more towards Nvidia.

Quote:



ATi 5770.

But I'm just a fanboy


and yes, i would love to crossfire 2 5770's on this UD3P but like i said i worried about driver issues


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Its possible, but I wouldnt think a game occasionally uses a large ammount of cpu....

It more than likely is saving content to your HD, or reading from a file...

The fact that you see an average of 65+ FPS (if I remember correctly) would tell me you cpu is plenty to run that game...

The "Bottleneck" will affect overall performance, not occasional performance...

PS: Jrock: Your going to see a nice performance boost by switching to a cpu that will clock to 4.0, that much is for certain.... Its kind of a tricky topic... Yes your cpu is holding you back, but no its not at the point that you cant play games smoothly... Make sense??

I will never let this thread die, and I am not upgrading til i7 - i9 are running 5.0+ 24/7










What concern me to must bro is that if I do buy it, the problem still happens. I will simply go mad. I mean I wish there is a tester or something to run to see if my computer is causing those lag spikes from bottlenecking.

example its NOT like this











but instead of having a full dead stop like that video does in its lag mine sorda just drop the fps from 60 to 45-50 for about 2 seconds and slowly works it way back to speed threw out the match. however its not as bad as this video shows which does it every 4 seconds mine does it every 1-5 minutes


----------



## NoGuru

I have not had any problems with mine. Only had it about a week or two.
Nividia does make a fine product though.

Jrock download HDmonitor and check your hard drive for errors.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have not had any problems with mine. Only had it about a week or two.
Nividia does make a fine product though.

Jrock download HDmonitor and check your hard drive for errors.


ok, i will look into the SAPPHIRE 5850's. i see one of em comes with a free copy of MW2. hmm, maybe i should buy that card and give the game away to someone since it BLOWS !!!!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102885

Noguru, any rec on the SAPPHIRE 5850's? 
SAPPHIRE TOXIC 100282TXSR Radeon HD 5850 ??
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100282VXSR Radeon HD 5850 (Cypress Pro) ??


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have not had any problems with mine. Only had it about a week or two.
Nividia does make a fine product though.

Jrock download HDmonitor and check your hard drive for errors.


No errors on hdd


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


No errors on hdd


Well it just doesnt sound like a cpu issue, and is not what the term "bottlenecking" refers to... As I said, that would be a more constant drop in FPS...
Would hate to see you spend $ on a cpu just to have the same issue...

Has this happened for a while, like through different drivers and different OS installs?


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I will never ever ever leave this thread. It has taught me too much.

LGA 775 might turn into the AGP of hardware at this point.
It will never die. Not even from a nuclear strike.

Until 775 can't give me any more, why switch?

The UD3P is rock solid. I have 8GB of RAM invested in it, don't want to pay for DDR3. From what I read, my Q9450 @3.2GHz (think of it as a QX9770) competes with an i5-750 for speed, more than enough for me for awhile. My graphics card can make up for the rest.

Leaving this board behind would be like leaving a fallen comrade on the field. I hate doing that with good-quality mainboards.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
ok, i will look into the SAPPHIRE 5850's. i see one of em comes with a free copy of MW2. hmm, maybe i should buy that card and give the game away to someone since it BLOWS !!!!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102885

Noguru, any rec on the SAPPHIRE 5850's?
SAPPHIRE TOXIC 100282TXSR Radeon HD 5850 ??
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100282VXSR Radeon HD 5850 (Cypress Pro) ??

Depends on what you want to do with the card. If you want to OC it as much as possible and flash it, you want a referance model. This is the one I have http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-857-_-Product
But if you want to leave it at stock, the MSI runs very cool. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
No errors on hdd

What are the temps of the card at full load? Will it stutter in all games?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


well i will be honest here.... i like the 5 series cards. but im reading some bad reviews on drivers for them. i mean i have no issues dropping $400.00 for a video card, but to have screen flicker on a $400.00 card is unacceptable to me and thats what is making me lean more towards Nvidia.

and yes, i would love to crossfire 2 5770's on this UD3P but like i said i worried about driver issues


The 5770s are probably the best to CrossFire with and they outperform a 5850 iirc. They don't suffer from the GSoDs like the other 5 series cards do. The drivers have been nothing to complain about; they work flawlessly for me anyways.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
The 5770s are probably the best to CrossFire with and they outperform a 5850 iirc. They don't suffer from the GSoDs like the other 5 series cards do. The drivers have been nothing to complain about; they work flawlessly for me anyways.

Yes, but it is better to use one card that will perform as well as two crossfire cards.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Depends on what you want to do with the card. If you want to OC it as much as possible and flash it, you want a referance model. This is the one I have http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-857-_-Product
But if you want to leave it at stock, the MSI runs very cool. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127500

What are the temps of the card at full load? Will it stutter in all games?

when I play crysis at max all I see it anywhere around 61-67 never hit 70

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Well it just doesnt sound like a cpu issue, and is not what the term "bottlenecking" refers to... As I said, that would be a more constant drop in FPS...
Would hate to see you spend $ on a cpu just to have the same issue...

Has this happened for a while, like through different drivers and different OS installs?

when I play on my other hdd (windos 7) its actually lags quicker if I rememeber correctly.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes, but it is better to use one card that will perform as well as two crossfire cards.


Not when those two crossfired cards could be a bit cheaper than that one card if you know where to shop


----------



## BradleyW

well i have my memory at 5-5-5-15 but the last cycle clock is at 54. is this normal? Am stable at 555 15 btw, yay! that's better than 6-7-7!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
well i have my memory at 5-5-5-15 but the last cycle clock is at 54. is this normal? Am stable at 555 15 btw, yay! that's better than 6-7-7!

54 is a good number iirc.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


when I play crysis at max all I see it anywhere around 61-67 never hit 70

when I play on my other hdd (windos 7) its actually lags quicker if I rememeber correctly.



Do all games have the same issue?

Could possibly be that game is utilizing the cpu more at certain times then others... Not really sure....


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
54 is a good number iirc.

Thank you.


----------



## 10acjed

Anyone into a little SuperPI competition??

http://www.overclockers.com/overcloc...i-competition/

Air Cooling/Ambient H2o, so the crowd is going to be pretty even, dont have to worry about those pesky Dice/LN2 guys and their 1.7v 6.4GHz runs







...

I think we have the best chances at hitting the 775 class pretty hard, I dont know of any boards that are going to beat us, and I know we have a few 4.4+ benchers here...


----------



## hoss331

I think its going to take a good bit more than 4.4 to be competitive in this, more likely ~5.0 area especially if the 775 duals and quads are in the same class. If they break up the duals and quads I may take a shot at it but if not I wont bother.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


I think its going to take a good bit more than 4.4 to be competitive in this, more likely ~5.0 area especially if the 775 duals and quads are in the same class. If they break up the duals and quads I may take a shot at it but if not I wont bother.


I dont know, the combination of your 9650 @ 5.1 + those blades at 1900 may give them a run for their money....

Thats alot for even a dual to compete with...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Anyone into a little SuperPI competition??

http://www.overclockers.com/overcloc...i-competition/

Air Cooling/Ambient H2o, so the crowd is going to be pretty even, dont have to worry about those pesky Dice/LN2 guys and their 1.7v 6.4GHz runs







...

I think we have the best chances at hitting the 775 class pretty hard, I dont know of any boards that are going to beat us, and I know we have a few 4.4+ benchers here...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


I think its going to take a good bit more than 4.4 to be competitive in this, more likely ~5.0 area especially if the 775 duals and quads are in the same class. If they break up the duals and quads I may take a shot at it but if not I wont bother.


I may get in this, but I think Hoss is right, Duels and Xeon's will most likely take the win here.


----------



## dennyb

I don't know if this is good enough to bother with,but it is the best I have done. It surely wont beat the high clocking duals---or hoss 331's Super Pii clock



...


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I don't know if this is good enough to bother with,but it is the best I have done. It surely wont beat the high clocking duals---or hoss 331's Super Pii clock



...

Do that on TinyXP and I bet you see a nice improvement in your SuperPI score...

I would do a run and submit it... Why the heck not, aint got nothing to loose...


----------



## BradleyW

well i ran small fft and in 10 secs my system hung lol. looks like the new timings were not stable at all.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


well i ran small fft and in 10 secs my system hung lol. looks like the new timings were not stable at all.


Sounds like it, but you should be running blend.

Chip came in, thanks denny!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sounds like it, but you should be running blend.

Chip came in, thanks denny!


Exactly what I was going to say









And what chip is this? Am I missing something? I hate missing something


----------



## Hellfighter

I can't get my Q6600 over 3.37Ghz. I set my FSB @ 386 Mhz, the SPD @ 2.66D, the VCore @ 1.425V, and the VCore Termination @ 1.385V. But it keeps bluescreening.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

sounds good, let us know the results....how far were u able to get that e7200 oc'ed?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*


I can't get my Q6600 over 3.37Ghz. I set my FSB @ 386 Mhz, the SPD @ 2.66D, the VCore @ 1.425V, and the VCore Termination @ 1.385V. But it keeps bluescreening.


Use the MIT.txt I attached and fill in all of your specs...

We should be able to get you up a little it more...

Whats the VID of that Q6600?? (use coretemp to see VID)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Exactly what I was going to say









And what chip is this? Am I missing something? I hate missing something









I am overclocking dennys E6300, so he can see how far I don't take it, lol.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I am overclocking dennys E6300, so he can see how far I don't take it, lol.

I wanna see that thing pushing 5 gigglehurtz on air with that magic touch you've got brosef.

Make it SCREAM


----------



## BradleyW

any tips for hitting 3.8ghz?

i am at
multi 9
pci 100
vcore 1.54375
cpu term 1.540
cpu pll 1.570
in line load calibration disabled
mch 1.28

Thank you


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
any tips for hitting 3.8ghz?

i am at
multi 9
pci 100
vcore 1.54375
cpu term 1.540
cpu pll 1.570
in line load calibration disabled
mch 1.28

Thank you

Turn LLC on, and term looks too high.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
I can't get my Q6600 over 3.37Ghz. I set my FSB @ 386 Mhz, the SPD @ 2.66D, the VCore @ 1.425V, and the VCore Termination @ 1.385V. But it keeps bluescreening.

memory? try running 1:1 ratio. Check ALL temps including ALL Motherboard temps lol.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Turn LLC on, and term looks too high.

LLC? Load Line calibration.

I can't seem to hit 3.8 even with increased vcore voltage.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
LLC? Load Line calibration.

I can't seem to hit 3.8 even with increased vcore voltage.

You can try your skews, and ref's, but your pretty close to maxing that chip out, and your ram.
Play with those settings, if it starts to load, keep tweaking.


----------



## 10acjed

MCH ref helped me get stable... But I was passing small fft's and IBT, just not Prime Blend... BSOD's are generally RAM or vcore...

No Post is usually just hitting its limit, maybe try skipping 3.8 and go for 3.85, 450 FSB....


----------



## Hellfighter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


use the mit.txt i attached and fill in all of your specs...

We should be able to get you up a little it more...

Whats the vid of that q6600?? (use coretemp to see vid)


1.28v


----------



## BradleyW

MCH ref, interesting indeed. Never used that.

Well hellfighter, looks like we have the same objective!!


----------



## Hellfighter

isn't 1.54V too high?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*


isn't 1.54V too high?


check the PM i sent you


----------



## Hellfighter

It's working now, the VCore at load jumps to 1.50V. Can it be dropped to 1.48V or lower?


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Do all games have the same issue?

Could possibly be that game is utilizing the cpu more at certain times then others... Not really sure....


I can't really say I can notice it on shooting games, fallout 3 runs fine but on crysis I sometime see the issue happen if I move around to new areas.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
It's working now, the VCore at load jumps to 1.50V. Can it be dropped to 1.48V or lower?

try to lower the voltage by 1 increment!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ti-5870-a.html

why did they mention he will bottleneck unless he gets a quad 3.4??????????

my main reason to upgrade is to not bottleneck

I was told the my cpu is too old even if i have it overclock at 3.0 its going to act up on me.

Mainly because when I play street fighter 4 maxed out 8aa during game play I see lag spikes at random times from 60fps to 45fps that last for a second or two. and they say its bottleneck.

How are you monitoring your FPS?
I have BFBC2 and while using EVGA Precision tool to monitor my FPS in game I was getting some of the worst lag I have ever experienced
frames would go from 40 to 3 for a second or two and then my character
would be in a completely different position
Turned Precision tool off and the lag went bye bye

EVGA Precision tool nice to have but it is a CPU cycle hog

I just got my UD3R set up and already I have hit 3.6ghz. with my quad
that is good enough for gaming but I want 4.0 for the chimp challenge

I will fill out 10a MIT.txt file and post it
V-core in BIOS 1.35, LLC enabled CPU-z reports V-core as 1.326 idle or loaded tested with prime blend for 3 hours, then folded all night

temps never went over 58, most cores stay below 55


----------



## bk7794

wow its been a while since I have been on this thread. I guess I just haven't been into pcs lately now that I have become exhausted every day/ Anyways. I am thinking of going 500 FSB with an 8x multi to keep it at 4ghz (for right now).

When the summer months settle in I will eventually change it. Now the ram should do 1000 since I have 1130 stable at one time. So Where should I get started?

This is the last time I checked I had these settings. So I think they are right. 
Quote:



CPU =Q9550 
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = OCZ value Ram.









MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:.5
CPU Frequency .......................:471

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:  Im a bit unsure of my Dram performance control. 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: on
CPU Vcore............................:1.300
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.28
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.59
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:0.835

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.28


Also sorry for the confusing post. I am really tired and have a long night/week infront of me.


----------



## 10acjed

Having a little fun.... My laundry room is right next to my thermostat, so when clothes are in the dryer it drops my ambient about 5 - 10c while it counters the extra heat coming from the dryer....

Makes me feel frisky too


















My best so far.... Couldnt boot at it again tho... Got that one run, tried for 535 FSB, but didnt go.... Need more vcore & mch v I would think...

That was

1.4875 cpu
1.42 Term

1.42 - 1.44 MCH v


----------



## PizzaMan

Just got a MSI P45 installed and the BIOS is laid out almost the exact same as the Gigabyte boards. The GTL/Refs are treated in the same manor.

As very few ppl have this board and there is no MSI/Diamond club/thread, I'm just gonna hang out here a little more often if that's OK?

First off everything was a headache just trying to get drivers that work. Later realized MCHtemp idle temp with everything on auto was ~58C. Later after a BIOS flash and booted with 1.3v MCH I had a nice 95C idle and load broke past 125C. BTW, MCHtemp doesn't read anything higher the 125C. Beyond that it tells you its <50C.
Removed heat pipes to see that the NB only had contact on the very edge of the die. Maybe 5% of the die was touching. Fixed that problem and now I'm at 430FSB and tuning MCH and CPU refs and hopefully pushing for more.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Having a little fun.... My laundry room is right next to my thermostat, so when clothes are in the dryer it drops my ambient about 5 - 10c while it counters the extra heat coming from the dryer....

Makes me feel frisky too









My best so far.... Couldnt boot at it again tho... Got that one run, tried for 535 FSB, but didnt go.... Need more vcore & mch v I would think...

That was

1.4875 cpu
1.42 Term

1.42 - 1.44 MCH v

Next time you do a run try this bios.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Having a little fun.... My laundry room is right next to my thermostat, so when clothes are in the dryer it drops my ambient about 5 - 10c while it counters the extra heat coming from the dryer....

Makes me feel frisky too









My best so far.... Couldnt boot at it again tho... Got that one run, tried for 535 FSB, but didnt go.... Need more vcore & mch v I would think...

That was

1.4875 cpu
1.42 Term

1.42 - 1.44 MCH v


Your tRFC looks to loose, try to get it tighter, like 55 to 60.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Just got a MSI P45 installed and the BIOS is laid out almost the exact same as the Gigabyte boards. The GTL/Refs are treated in the same manor.

As very few ppl have this board and there is no MSI/Diamond club/thread, I'm just gonna hang out here a little more often if that's OK?

First off everything was a headache just trying to get drivers that work. Later realized MCHtemp idle temp with everything on auto was ~58C. Later after a BIOS flash and booted with 1.3v MCH I had a nice 95C idle and load broke past 125C. BTW, MCHtemp doesn't read anything higher the 125C. Beyond that it tells you its <50C. 
Removed heat pipes to see that the NB only had contact on the very edge of the die. Maybe 5% of the die was touching. Fixed that problem and now I'm at 430FSB and tuning MCH and CPU refs and hopefully pushing for more.


That's funny pizza! Hang out here all you want, you bring the pies, I'll bring da beer









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Next time you do a run try this bios.


Can you elaborate on the BIOS?


----------



## hoss331

Its an older bios done by hicookie, F4-4, it should shave some time off your spi runs but its only good for the rev. 1.0/1.1 Ps.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Your tRFC looks to loose, try to get it tighter, like 55 to 60.

That's funny pizza! Hang out here all you want, you bring the pies, I'll bring da beer









Can you elaborate on the BIOS?



Will do... And be sure to get some extra cheeze for me.... No beer tho, Im on a diet







...

And I would like a little more info on those bios....


----------



## Hellfighter

Still @ 3.6Ghz with VCore @1.45V. Idle temps are around 45C


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


How are you monitoring your FPS?
I have BFBC2 and while using EVGA Precision tool to monitor my FPS in game I was getting some of the worst lag I have ever experienced
frames would go from 40 to 3 for a second or two and then my character
would be in a completely different position
Turned Precision tool off and the lag went bye bye

EVGA Precision tool nice to have but it is a CPU cycle hog

I just got my UD3R set up and already I have hit 3.6ghz. with my quad
that is good enough for gaming but I want 4.0 for the chimp challenge

I will fill out 10a MIT.txt file and post it
V-core in BIOS 1.35, LLC enabled CPU-z reports V-core as 1.326 idle or loaded tested with prime blend for 3 hours, then folded all night

temps never went over 58, most cores stay below 55



in game fps


----------



## sintricate

Should be getting my UD3P back from Gigabyte tomorrow.







It's been 3 weeks without my main rig and I've been using either a netbook or a Athlon II x2 215 Dell. I want my Q9550 back!


----------



## JrockMOD

what does f10 bios mean? i use del


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


what does f10 bios mean? i use del


Bios are updated regularly (well kinda) and are numbered by release
F1 - F2 - F3 - etc... F10 is the most recent for some boards...

Before updating bios be sure you know what rev board you have, there are 3 for the UD3P 1.0 - 1.1 - 1.6


----------



## BradleyW

I don't think i can hit 3.8Ghz as my memory will be running at around 840mhz even if the ratio is set to 1:1


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Its an older bios done by hicookie, F4-4, it should shave some time off your spi runs but its only good for the rev. 1.0/1.1 Ps.


You've been holding out on me







I'm going to have to give this a try, as soon as I get time, and remember how to get rid of this locked version I have.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You've been holding out on me







I'm going to have to give this a try, as soon as I get time, and remember how to get rid of this locked version I have.


How did you get such a high OC on your sapphire 5850?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


How did you get such a high OC on your sapphire 5850?


It's a reference card, so I flashed it to the ASUS BIOS and tossed a few extra volts at her. I will be pushing it further soon, just have a lot of Finals right now.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It's a reference card, so I flashed it to the ASUS BIOS and tossed a few extra volts at her. I will be pushing it further soon, just have a lot of Finals right now.


That's a great overclock. As you can see, i have hit my limit. Bad overclocker i think.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


That's a great overclock. As you can see, i have hit my limit. Bad overclocker i think.


Yeah the VRM's get pretty hot, but I have mine 30 minute Furmark stable. Thinking of getting some aftermarket cooling for some super benching.

Can someone post an MIT form? I can't find mine.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 

Can someone post an MIT form? I can't find mine.

here ya go


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
here ya go

Thanks brother!


----------



## JrockMOD

how do you check for what rev again? is there a way to check on the box ? or is it only on the mobo, if so where ?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


how do you check for what rev again? is there a way to check on the box ? or is it only on the mobo, if so where ?


Yeah, its on the box. Should have a small white sticker on the box that says what rev it is...

Also may say it on the board itself...

see pic below... top left hand corner circled in red


----------



## Hellfighter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Yeah, its on the box. Should have a small white sticker on the box that says what rev it is...

Also may say it on the board itself...

see pic below... top left hand corner circled in red

Isn't it also true that the mobo's layouts are diffrent with the three versions?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
Isn't it also true that the mobo's layouts are diffrent with the three versions?

Could be...

If you go to Gigabyte website tere is a picture of each on the page for them.. Could do a quick comparison..


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Could be...

If you go to Gigabyte website tere is a picture of each on the page for them.. Could do a quick comparison..

Looks like the main difference between the 1.1& 1.6 is the Ram Slots are reversed... Look at the center spacer...

The 1.0 has different ICH heatsink, and looks a bit different in other areas...


----------



## Hellfighter

Version 1.0










Version 1.1










Version 1.6


----------



## 10acjed

Notice the pictures for the 1.1 we have has DDR3 2200+ listed at the Ram slots....

Interesting


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You've been holding out on me







I'm going to have to give this a try, as soon as I get time, and remember how to get rid of this locked version I have.


Naw, I wouldnt do that.







The bios works well but it is a little touchy with bad overclocks and wanting to boot loop so be ready to hit the power switch a few times.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Looks like the main difference between the 1.1& 1.6 is the Ram Slots are reversed... Look at the center spacer...

The 1.0 has different ICH heatsink, and looks a bit different in other areas...


The board layouts are the same between the revisions the only differences are the heatsinks and the smart 6. The 1.1 board in the picture looks different because it has ddr3 ram slots, even though there the color of the ddr2 slots.


----------



## JrockMOD

I got ddr2 1366+ so does that mean I have 1.6??? am I cool? what is the benefit and what can I Do know?


----------



## Hellfighter

I find it weird, Gigabyte says Version 1.1 uses DDR2 and not DDR3.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


I got ddr2 1366+ so does that mean I have 1.6??? am I cool? what is the benefit and what can I Do know?


You have to look in the corner, if you look at those pics it says the rev # in the top left corner right above the screw hole....

And all 3 support DDR 2 1366+, none support DDR3.. Not sure what that pic is of...

** Edit** Thats the EP45T UD3P -- Supports DDR3


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


** Edit** Thats the EP45T UD3P -- Supports DDR3


Basically just without the pink and green ram slots.


----------



## NoGuru

Well I hit 3.7 On the E6300 but it won't validate, have to do it again later. But I think I have a screen shot.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


You have to look in the corner, if you look at those pics it says the rev # in the top left corner right above the screw hole....

And all 3 support DDR 2 1366+, none support DDR3.. Not sure what that pic is of...

** Edit** Thats the EP45T UD3P -- Supports DDR3


I can't see it since I have my fan blocking it but I am pretty sure its 1.6 since it looks like the 3rd picture

the ddr2 1366+ is closer to blue heatsink gigabyte

so whats the big deal about f10 and all??


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well I hit 3.7 On the E6300 but it won't validate, have to do it again later. But I think I have a screen shot.



way to go NoG ---I think my best was 3.65----you an O'clockin' genius


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


way to go NoG ---I think my best was 3.65----you an O'clockin' genius










I don't know about that.







I would like to get 100% OC, but I only had an hour. I'll have more time this weekend I think.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yeah the VRM's get pretty hot, but I have mine 30 minute Furmark stable. Thinking of getting some aftermarket cooling for some super benching.

Can someone post an MIT form? I can't find mine.


What is a good temp for the VRM's before they cause instability? How do i measure such temperature. thanks mate.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What is a good temp for the VRM's before they cause instability? How do i measure such temperature. thanks mate.


120 Celsius is getting pretty hot. Use GPU-Z sensors.


----------



## bk7794

well I usually don't do this and don't expect to have someone to drop what they are doing for me but since this thread gets so many posts and people generally dont read more then 2 pages back I will do a repost. I was basically asking if I should go 500X8.5 to make 4ghz and then eventually lower the multi to 8 or 7 and keep it at that speed for the summer months. What do you think?

here it is the post http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post9039799


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
well I usually don't do this and don't expect to have someone to drop what they are doing for me but since this thread gets so many posts and people generally dont read more then 2 pages back I will do a repost. I was basically asking if I should go 500X8.5 to make 4ghz and then eventually lower the multi to 8 or 7 and keep it at that speed for the summer months. What do you think?

here it is the post http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post9039799

Yes you can do that, still will want to run some tests though.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yes you can do that, still will want to run some tests though.

okay, So for the summer months it will be okay of getting up to like 85degrees ambient temp in my room? F by the way.


----------



## Hellfighter

Meh, I'm at 3.6Ghz with a 1.45 Vcore, and temps around 45C idle, 68C load.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*


Meh, I'm at 3.6Ghz with a 1.45 Vcore, and temps around 45C idle, 68C load.



It sounds about right for a Q6600.....


----------



## BradleyW

I hit 3.6Ghz on 1.38v but anything higher than 3.7Ghz takes a lot of tweaking and voltage for some reason.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I hit 3.6Ghz on 1.38v but anything higher than 3.7Ghz takes a lot of tweaking and voltage for some reason.


Quads are tricky to get super high. It takes quite a bit to get them past 3.8, and I don't think I've ever seen one hit 4.0 stable


----------



## xguntherc

Maybe old quads.. q6. But the 9 series do it with ease.

Is a open box UD3P from fry's worth $79.. it would be much better than my 750i


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Quads are tricky to get super high. It takes quite a bit to get them past 3.8, and I don't think I've ever seen one hit 4.0 stable










Ive seen the odd 4.2Ghz on a Q6600 on air lol.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Maybe old quads.. q6. But the 9 series do it with ease.

Is a open box UD3P from fry's worth $79.. it would be much better than my 750i

Absolutely!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Maybe old quads.. q6. But the 9 series do it with ease.

Is a open box UD3P from fry's worth $79.. it would be much better than my 750i

Oh let me clarify. the q6's are hard to get high up









And yes, I do believe the UD3P is better than the 750i. Open box is awesome. I've never had any issues with any open box hardware I purchase.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Ive seen the odd 4.2Ghz on a Q6600 on air lol.

Yes... The odd one


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Oh let me clarify. the q6's are hard to get high up









And yes, I do believe the UD3P is better than the 750i. Open box is awesome. I've never had any issues with any open box hardware I purchase.

Yes... The odd one









Yes.....The odd one


----------



## xguntherc

Its version 1.6


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Its version 1.6

That's fine. Only small changes to each revision.


----------



## BradleyW

I am going to try 3.8Ghz tonight...right now. Any last suggestions that would help me hit 3.8 tonight?
Here are my settings again.

x9
pci100
412 fsb
mem multi 2.00B
Vcore 1.54375
CPU term 1.540
CPU PLL 1.570
MCH 1.28
Everything else on auto
In the past ive tried vcore up to 1.58 but i still could not get it stable. Someome said about mch term or something? Oh, in windows, my vcore is at 1.42v btw!

67c full load atm. But my tj max is set at 100 but i hear i should set it to 90 for the q6600 G0?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I am going to try 3.8Ghz tonight...right now. Any last suggestions that would help me hit 3.8 tonight?
Here are my settings again.

x9
pci100
412 fsb
mem multi 2.00B
Vcore 1.54375
CPU term 1.540
CPU PLL 1.570
MCH 1.28
Everything else on auto
In the past ive tried vcore up to 1.58 but i still could not get it stable. Someome said about mch term or something? Oh, in windows, my vcore is at 1.42v btw!

67c full load atm. But my tj max is set at 100 but i hear i should set it to 90 for the q6600 G0?


Even tho you have a rather low 412 FSB a bit more MCH Core can do wonders for a stubborn overclock. It won't hurt to boost it 1or 2 notches. Good luck my friend

Ya 90 for Q 6600 G0


----------



## sintricate

Does anyone know if the SYSFAN2 header is supposed to run at half the voltage of the other headers? Mine does and I was wondering if this is normal or what.


----------



## JrockMOD

whats the latest version for the 1.6 ver? how do I check what I have currently?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Even tho you have a rather low 412 FSB a bit more MCH Core can do wonders for a stubborn overclock. It won't hurt to boost it 1or 2 notches. Good luck my friend

Ya 90 for Q 6600 G0


Thank you so much dennyb


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Does anyone know if the SYSFAN2 header is supposed to run at half the voltage of the other headers? Mine does and I was wondering if this is normal or what.


I bet it does, my case fan dropped from ~1000RPM to ~600RPM when I swapped it from the psu connector to the SYSFAN2 header...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


whats the latest version for the 1.6 ver? how do I check what I have currently?


Open CPUZ ---Mainboard---it will tell you the BIOS you are running. It is also on the splash screen in boot up

BIOS here for Gigabyte Boards

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/


----------



## BradleyW

What should i set my MCH reference to? And MCH/DRAM to?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What should i set my MCH reference to? And MCH/DRAM to?


Mine are set to "Normal"


----------



## BradleyW

Well this 3.8 is not working out. Most i can hit is 1 minute stable. I increased every voltage up by 1. I even tried 1.6 vcore lol in windows and i still could not hit 3.8. I will stick with a working 3.7. its fast and power efficent compared to trying to hit 3.8. Thank you anyway everyone!!


----------



## JrockMOD

it says rev A3

version f6
11/14/088

version 1.49 at the bottom near OK button.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
What should i set my MCH reference to? And MCH/DRAM to?

I set my MCH to anywhere around 1.26v-1.32v. Depending on what you've got, you'll go higher or lower.
As for DRAM, I set it to the stock volts for my RAM. The voltages beneath the DRAM voltages should be half of the DRAM voltage.

The refs I let change automatically, but there is a way to calculate what your refs should be based on other voltages.
I'm sure NoGuru knows what it is









Note that if your refs don't change automatically, just reset CMOS or go back to default settings (I believe that would be F11 in the M.I.T. section?) and then reset the voltages. Should work then.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


it says rev A3

version f6
11/14/088

version 1.49 at the bottom near OK button.


When you restart your PC do you have the full screen logo??

If so go into bios and disable it, then when it boots up you will see a black screen with a bunch of writing... It says it there...

Or if you have your original box, it says it there...

Otherwise you will just have to look on the board...


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


When you restart your PC do you have the full screen logo??

If so go into bios and disable it, then when it boots up you will see a black screen with a bunch of writing... It says it there...

Or if you have your original box, it says it there...

Otherwise you will just have to look on the board...


I have a custom screen logo I made

I have Version 1.6

however what is the latest bios for it?


----------



## dennyb

@ Jrockmod


...The version BIOS is marked "yes"---the version at the bottom is for the CPUZ version you are using and do not apply to the board


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


I have a custom screen logo I made

I have Version 1.6

however what is the latest bios for it?



-CPU-Z, 
-click 'Mainboard' TAB
-'BIOS' info is in the middle

Latest bios is FE -> http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...ver=#anchor_os


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


I have a custom screen logo I made

I have Version 1.6

however what is the latest bios for it?


looks like the latest BIOS for your board is ---FE

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/


----------



## JrockMOD

I have f6 =) is that good?


----------



## hoss331

That means you have a 1.0/1.1 board, that bios is kinda old so if wouldnt hurt to update.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


I have f6 =) is that good?


I don't really know,but I have flashed 2 or 3 times with no noticeable gains. Actually I had to retest all of my overclocks each time to make them stable again. I quit flashing for that reason. ....If it ain't broke..........


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


That means you have a 1.0/1.1 board, that bios is kinda old so if wouldnt hurt to update.


thats impossible

Mine look exactly like this

I circle how I notice which was mine out the 3.

http://i39.tinypic.com/30vmbf8.png

1366+

This is what I bought 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358

am I running a wrong bios?


----------



## hoss331

1366+ is on the 1.0/1.1 boards also, and F6 is a 1.0/1.1 bios, if it was a 1.6 it would be F with some letter not a number


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


thats impossible

Mine look exactly like this

I circle how I notice which was mine out the 3.

http://i39.tinypic.com/30vmbf8.png

1366+

This is what I bought 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358

am I running a wrong bios?


I don't know what is going on --I don't see any F6 BIOS ever for a version 1.6. Earlier versions were FDa....FEa..........FEb so I dunno


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I don't know what is going on --I don't see any F6 BIOS ever for a version 1.6. Earlier versions were FDa....FEa..........FEb so I dunno


here is the screen shot
http://i40.tinypic.com/15otcup.png


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
here is the screen shot
http://i40.tinypic.com/15otcup.png

I would download the latest version of CPUZ and see what it says. Also the revision is on the board somewhere ... 1.0 1.1 and 1.6 i think they are

edit I am running CPUZ 1.53 but it has been awhile since I updated it


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I would download the latest version of CPUZ and see what it says. Also the revision is on the board somewhere ... 1.0 1.1 and 1.6 i think they are

edit I am running CPUZ 1.53 but it has been awhile since I updated it


the reason why I can't really look at the board is because the 5850/ extra fan under neath it and the big vacumm I have under blocks my view.

I got the box in my hands but I can't find the v.

I have a cd that says ver1.05


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
here is the screen shot
http://i40.tinypic.com/15otcup.png

With an F6 bios that is without a doubt a 1.0/1.1 board. Why do you think its a 1.6?


----------



## JrockMOD

I found its rev.1.0

is that a bad board?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
I found its rev.1.0

is that a bad board?

No, the older boards overclock the best. andresergio is holding a world record with a 1.0 board

@ hoss---did I see you on the WR book for Q9650? I'm thinking I did


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
No, the older boards overclock the best. andresergio is holding a world record with a 1.0 board









I love you!

what bios version does he have? I think I have a very old one =p


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 







I love you!

what bios version does he have? I think I have a very old one =p

F10 e but he likes F10 the best


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
F10 e but he likes F10 the best

denny my man you made my day =)

so I need GA-EP45-UD3P - F10 correct?

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/
8 one below GA-EP45-UD3 series correct?


----------



## dennyb

@ hoss 331 --did I see you in the WR book for a Q9650? a few places higher than me? well a bunch of places

edit--Jrock--correct F10


----------



## JrockMOD

will there be any changes to my current profile etc?
overclock set and bios logo screen. will they be all removed to f10 default?


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@ hoss 331 --did I see you in the WR book for a Q9650? a few places higher than me? well a bunch of places

edit--Jrock--correct F10


Yea, I have a couple of the gold cups for the 9650.

http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/...tab=2drankings


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
will there be any changes to my current profile etc?
overclock set and bios logo screen. will they be all removed to f10 default?


http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/bios...h-guide-27576/

first remove the overclock and reset the cmos


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Yea, I have a couple of the gold cups for the 9650.

http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/...tab=2drankings

Ya congrats on #2 --I have slipped to # 20 I might have to work on that


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Yea, I have a couple of the gold cups for the 9650.

http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/...tab=2drankings

Did you notice your getting points for the wrong team.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Ya congrats on #2 --I have slipped to # 20 I might have to work on that










Get on it, theres still more in that chip.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Did you notice your getting points for the wrong team.










Im pretty sure I clicked on the right team.


----------



## JrockMOD

well I download it and its a application. I placed the file in a USB

I went to bios set to default I than restarted went to qflash went to hdd (usb) however I don't see the file?? am I missing something.

I doing what this guy did











 hopefully its the correct way.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
well I download it and its a application. I placed the file in a USB

I went to bios set to default I than restarted went to qflash went to hdd (usb) however I don't see the file?? am I missing something.

I doing what this guy did 



 hopefully its the correct way.

Put the file in the Flash drive (not in a folder).


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Put the file in the Flash drive (not in a folder).

I had to extract the file lol

But ne ways I went ahead and upgraded to f10
same o same, trying to see whats all new =P


----------



## freakb18c1

heres my mit 100% rock soild stable 4.36 with a high vid of 1.27500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.36ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 513Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................:
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.40b
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1231
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................5
tRCD .........................................5
tRP'...........................................5
tRAS..........................................15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................Aut o
tWTR..........................................Auto
tWR............................................Aut o
tRFC...........................................56
tRTP...........................................Aut o
Command Rate (CMD) ............................Auto

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................oc1200

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control

Load Line Calibration.................: Enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.432750(1.392v in CPU-Z on load)
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*.......: 1.40
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.50v
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.......: (0.745) 0.871

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.48v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V...........; (0.800) 0.926
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.5v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............:1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.1
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: auto

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Enabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Enabled] *Note* Must be enabled to flash from USB


----------



## NoGuru

Looks good freak. Are you sure the MCH needs to be that high?


----------



## freakb18c1

@ 5:6 with 8gb of ram i think so


----------



## slickwilly

freakb18c1 said:


> heres my mit 100% rock soild stable 4.36 with a high vid of 1.27500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get me some 1200mhz. ram


----------



## ematsui

Hello All,

First post and new owner of a ep45-ud3l f7 bios
q9550 e0, 2x2 ocz ddr2-800

I currently love the stability of this board and the ease of oclocking it.

I currently sitting at 3.9 8.5x459

vcore - 1.3975 bios, 1.36 windows vid - 1.30
Vtt- 1.34
cpu ref - "Normal" in bios - .805 in et

Mch core - 1.36
mch ref - "Normal" in bios - .76 in et
dram - 2.2v 5-5-5-15

I ran memtest and it passed with no errors.

I ran 3 hrs of OCCT medium no errors
about 5-6 hours of small ffts on prime 95 stable..

I have a few questions if anyone can help me, ive tried searching and reading the thousands of posts in the this thread but couldnt get anything definitive..
I do not understand or know what I should put in for my two "reference" settings (mch/cpu).. i set them to normal but not sure what optimal would be for my settings.

I know that i shoudl set vtt to 1.20 and adjust them, then move vtt back up.. but not sure what i am aiming for.. .63x??

also, i fail linkpack after like 6 minutes but all other tests are good, anywhere i can tweak in my settings to get it more stable?


----------



## BradleyW

Anybody have 3.8Ghz on a Q6600 here on this board?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ematsui*


Hello All,

First post and new owner of a ep45-ud3l f7 bios
q9550 e0, 2x2 ocz ddr2-800

I currently love the stability of this board and the ease of oclocking it.

I currently sitting at 3.9 8.5x459

vcore - 1.3975 bios, 1.36 windows vid - 1.30
Vtt- 1.34
cpu ref - "Normal" in bios - .805 in et

Mch core - 1.36
mch ref - "Normal" in bios - .76 in et
dram - 2.2v 5-5-5-15

I ran memtest and it passed with no errors.

I ran 3 hrs of OCCT medium no errors
about 5-6 hours of small ffts on prime 95 stable..

I have a few questions if anyone can help me, ive tried searching and reading the thousands of posts in the this thread but couldnt get anything definitive..
I do not understand or know what I should put in for my two "reference" settings (mch/cpu).. i set them to normal but not sure what optimal would be for my settings.

I know that i shoudl set vtt to 1.20 and adjust them, then move vtt back up.. but not sure what i am aiming for.. .63x??

also, i fail linkpack after like 6 minutes but all other tests are good, anywhere i can tweak in my settings to get it more stable?


MCH and CPU Ref voltages will help stability...

My experience... 
I was at 475 x 8.5 - 1.32v(bios) 1.30v Term. 1.29v Windows, I could run Small fft's 12+ hours, 50+ pass IBT stable, but Prime Blend would fail..

I got it stable by testing the Ref voltages...

My method...
rasie CPU ref one spot test... do it for 4 - 5 settings up. if none work go back to auto and try same method with MCH ref...

My MCH Ref was 0.760 auto, 0.863 made it stable at same vcore, and 485 FSB so far... I plan on getting it to 4.25 stable....

Here is a link to my Ref Tweaking post - http://www.overclock.net/9011086-post11462.html


----------



## freakb18c1

hmm for those who didn't re-grease the ud3ps nb

im currently running 1.56v on the NB for 4.4 - 4.5ghz
mch temps were 60c idle and 73 -74c at load with 80mm fan on it

after i re-greased the mch its at 49c at load it took about 30 mins of prime blend for it even register with mch temp









the thermal paste was so caked on there i had to use light fluid to get off. i wasn't expecting such a big drop in temps.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


hmm for those who didn't re-grease the ud3ps nb

im currently running 1.56v on the NB for 4.4 - 4.5ghz
mch temps were 60c idle and 73 -74c at load with 80mm fan on it

after i re-greased the mch its at 49c at load it took about 30 mins of prime blend for it even register with mch temp









the thermal paste was so caked on there i had to use light fluid to get off. i wasn't expecting such a big drop in temps.



I should probably do this


----------



## slickwilly

Is it the same for the rev. 1.1 UD3R?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Is it the same for the rev. 1.1 UD3R?

A little heads up, it's good to replace any stock TIM. Very few manufactures use good TIM or the correct amount.


----------



## slickwilly

So it is TIM grease like ASA5 not thermal pads


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
So it is TIM grease like *ASA5* not thermal pads


Correct.


----------



## slickwilly

Thanks, I will do that next time my board is out of my case

But I will probably get some water blocks or make some by then


----------



## JrockMOD

why is it that ever since I updated my bios to f10 when I turn my computer i see the lights come on for 5 seconds and than it shuts off and restarts it self and everything works fine. Also I notice if I put it on standby and try to resume it the lights come on but the screen doesn't come on... my monitor doesn't glow blue but stays yellow for standby. what can cause this?

one problem to another =) boy F m L


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


why is it that ever since I updated my bios to f10 when I turn my computer i see the lights come on for 5 seconds and than it shuts off and restarts it self and everything works fine. Also I notice if I put it on standby and try to resume it the lights come on but the screen doesn't come on... my monitor doesn't glow blue but stays yellow for standby. what can cause this?

one problem to another =) boy F m L


If I have a lock up when doing bench runs, or if the power goes out and my system gets powered off it will go to a power cycle. Power on - off - on - off... If I shut down and then restart its fine, if I just restart its fine.. OC is perfectly stable...

One thing I learned is that if I just disconnect the power for a couple seconds I dont have to reset cmos, it boots right up...

Strange, but only a problem if the power goes out, or when I am benching and pushing the limits, which I expect it t happen then..

Sleep is a whole other issue that seems to affect various setups.. Windows issue maybe?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


why is it that ever since I updated my bios to f10 when I turn my computer i see the lights come on for 5 seconds and than it shuts off and restarts it self and everything works fine. Also I notice if I put it on standby and try to resume it the lights come on but the screen doesn't come on... my monitor doesn't glow blue but stays yellow for standby. what can cause this?

one problem to another =) boy F m L


I have three computers with the UD3R and one of them does this ever time 
it gets started, it is OCed with just a FSB bump 
I have an Intel E6300 [email protected] 1066mhz.FSB in it 
OCed to 3.6ghz. via a 1333mhz. FSB
once it boots it is fine

Got my sig. rig. to 3.8 last night (450X 8.5) tried 475X 8.5 and got a black screen after the BIOS loaded, had to clear CMOS to get it to work


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
I have three computers with the UD3R and one of them does this ever time
it gets started, it is OCed with just a FSB bump
I have an Intel E6300 [email protected] 1066mhz.FSB in it
OCed to 3.6ghz. via a 1333mhz. FSB
once it boots it is fine

Got my sig. rig. to 3.8 last night (450X 8.5) tried 475X 8.5 and got a black screen after the BIOS loaded, had to clear CMOS to get it to work

so this is a common issue? how can it be stop? I use standby alot and I can't log in... today it took 3 power off power on cycle for it to start up...this is weird and ugly!


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


so this is a common issue? how can it be stop? I use standby alot and I can't log in... today it took 3 power off power on cycle for it to start up...this is weird and ugly!


You could try an older bios, maybe the F9.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


You could try an older bios, maybe the F9.


0_o

what?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
0_o

what?

LOL... Well you did say it started when you switched to the F10 right?

I have the same issue with sleep/wake that you explain with stanby.

I can shut down and restart fine, and just restart fine. Just when it crashes or locks up and I have to manually shut off I then have a power cycle when it powers back up. I have to unplug it for about 5 sec then everything is fine...

For me its not an issue. I dont use sleep/standby I just shut down if I want it off..

Sleep is easier cause it just boots right to desktop. But if it dont work, it dont work...


----------



## JrockMOD

so now I got myself another problem ... ugh its a never ending cycle.. now I See why people get macs lol


----------



## dennyb

I don't bother with sleep or standby. A lot of Giga boards don't play nice with either one---Shutdown is the easiest and a clean bootup is good for the puter and the OS


----------



## JrockMOD

i am shocked.. lol


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


i am shocked.. lol


Same here but I got over it


----------



## JrockMOD

so should I go back to my old stock bios? f6


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


so should I go back to my old stock bios? f6


If all that updating to the F10 did is cause troubles then you might as well...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I don't really know,but I have flashed 2 or 3 times with no noticeable gains. Actually I had to retest all of my overclocks each time to make them stable again. I quit flashing for that reason. ....If it ain't broke..........


and so it goes---flashing never got me any gains


----------



## JrockMOD

how can you just let standyby / sleep mode just drift away? thats important for me. Threw out the day I use standby/sleep and when its time to go to bed I shut if off.

That's my normal routine.

I don't understand how F10 cause this issue. Isn't gigabyte aware of this?


----------



## freakb18c1

woot i have a 3 hour blend 4.4ghz ill post template in a little bit


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


how can you just let standyby / sleep mode just drift away? thats important for me. Threw out the day I use standby/sleep and when its time to go to bed I shut if o

That's my normal routine.

I don't understand how F10 cause this issue. Isn't gigabyte aware of this?


I don't think it is a problem relating to any particular BIOS,just Gigabyte boards in general. My solution is to turn the PC on as soon as I get up and let it run til I go to bed at night. Some folks never turn them off.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


woot i have a 3 hour blend 4.4ghz ill post template in a little bit











You da man freak


----------



## slickwilly

I don't use sleep or stand by ether, my main rig is either gaming surfing & folding
or just folding, the other three are either on or off. no need to keep them on when the grandchildren are not here.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I don't think it is a problem relating to any particular BIOS,just Gigabyte boards in general. My solution is to turn the PC on as soon as I get up and let it run til I go to bed at night. Some folks never turn them off.

You da man freak









I only turn mine of to swap a CPU or benching HD, never let it sleep.

Nice job freak, I will try your settings when you post them.


----------



## NoGuru

So I finally got around to lapping the Q9550. So here are 
some pics.


----------



## sintricate

How high is too high for MCH? I never went beyond 1.3 before today but I'm testing 1.4


----------



## Matt*S.

Oddly enough...I lapped my Q9550 today also!! I'm just deciding whether or not to push for more speed. I'm having trouble getting my board to go too much faster on the FSB...I look forward to your settings freakb18C1.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
and so it goes---flashing never got me any gains

i got a night in the cells for flashing


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I don't think it is a problem relating to any particular BIOS,just Gigabyte boards in general. My solution is to turn the PC on as soon as I get up and let it run til I go to bed at night. Some folks never turn them off.


your saying its not a bios problem? than why did it start doing this after I flashed the bios from f6 to f10?

why did everyone wanted to know what bios ver i had in the first place?

I can't take this anymore ugh!!! college , pc problems , money AHhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


your saying its not a bios problem? than why did it start doing this after I flashed the bios from f6 to f10?

why did everyone wanted to know what bios ver i had in the first place?

I can't take this anymore ugh!!! college , pc problems , money AHhhhhhhhhhhhh











Chill out and knock down a few







. It's not the end of the world cause your PC is misbehaving. Just let it run and don't worry, be happy


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


your saying its not a bios problem? than why did it start doing this after I flashed the bios from f6 to f10?

why did everyone wanted to know what bios ver i had in the first place?

I can't take this anymore ugh!!! college , pc problems , money AHhhhhhhhhhhhh











You should get a minus rep for this rant.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You should get a minus rep for this rant.


I got so much more that I can rant about thats been going on (in my life) but I don't want to go overboard. i just don't know anymore..

I mean I got a pretty decent set up and yet it gives me as much trouble as my old dell at times... Why can't I just push the button and have no troubles...

but honestly does every body have the same issue with f10? where if you go on standby or sleep for more than 10 min the computer will run but noting appears on the screen.
if so I want to call up gigabyte tomorrow and ask what gives...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


I got so much more that I can rant about thats been going on (in my life) but I don't want to go overboard. i just don't know anymore..

I mean I got a pretty decent set up and yet it gives me as much trouble as my old dell at times... Why can't I just push the button and have no troubles...


Because it's a computer. 









If all you could comprehend were 1's and 0's, you'd be pissy too.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Because it's a computer. 









If all you could comprehend were 1's and 0's, you'd be pissy too.


ya, i hit the power button and let er roll. i set it up to run decent, fast enough for me and stable, then i go outside since it's nice out and enjoy the weather,

here's to computers


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ya, i hit the power button and let er roll. i set it up to run decent, fast enough for me and stable, then i go outside since it's nice out and enjoy the weather,

here's to computers











Outside? 
You mean I won't instantly burst into a ball of fire? 









I set it up so that it only crashes when I feel like getting pissed off


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


I got so much more that I can rant about thats been going on (in my life) but I don't want to go overboard. i just don't know anymore..

I mean I got a pretty decent set up and yet it gives me as much trouble as my old dell at times... Why can't I just push the button and have no troubles...

but honestly does every body have the same issue with f10? where if you go on standby or sleep for more than 10 min the computer will run but noting appears on the screen.
if so I want to call up gigabyte tomorrow and ask what gives...


if u want to have no problems just go buy ur comp from bestbuy and stop coming to these forums and just ask geek squad when u have problems with ur computer









or just do this to ur comp


----------



## cr1

@JrockMOD

I heard someone once say, that 'with all the millions of lines of code, it's _amazing_ that they work at all'....I think about that sometimes when my pc doesn't cooperate...


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
if u want to have no problems just go buy ur comp from bestbuy and stop coming to these forums and just ask geek squad when u have problems with ur computer









or just do this to ur comp









screw that ben. I'm no idiot.

I just don't see why gigabyte would do something stupid as not have the sleep feature work.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
screw that ben. I'm no idiot.

I just don't see why gigabyte would do something stupid as not have the sleep feature work.

then stop complaining

and my comp sleeps perfectly fine

and if u think u can do better how about try and code it ur self


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
then stop complaining

and my comp sleeps perfectly fine

and if u think u can do better how about try and code it ur self









HOLD IT

you have F10 ?

and it works ?


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
HOLD IT

you have F10 ?

and it works ?

i dont kno wat i have
id look but my comps took apart


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
HOLD IT

you have F10 ?

and it works ?

That's right.

You're computer hates you.
It's not the motherboard. It's you.

Sorry you had to find out this way


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
HOLD IT

you have F10 ?

and it works ?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
That's right.

You're computer hates you.
It's not the motherboard. It's you.

Sorry you had to find out this way









Do what Dryadsoul told me to do when ol Gigabyte Goodness would not cooperate. Feed it some ice cream and give it it very own copy of "Transformers". I did and now my rig loves me


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

my mobo came with FB and i never changed it and it works... (for me..for now) but my Q9550 is sitting here looking at me.... i might have to update my bios as well when i add my Q9550 (i hope i don't tho)
just set ur rig up, make it run stable and leave her alone for awhile. go take the family car apart and put it back together, then come back to the puter in a few months and all will be otay !!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by JrockMOD View Post
screw that ben. I'm no idiot.

I just don't see why gigabyte would do something stupid as not have the sleep feature work.


i think the sleep / hibernation feature on a desktop is useless anyways. on a laptop on netbook ya but desktop? want it asleep? turn it off, dont wanna look at the monitor? turn it off. my computer runs 24/7 i just turn off the monitor. when i do updates i reboot and leave it on. i have seen so many people have issues with sleep / hibernation on desktop's and they are not just using Gigabyte boards and (most) seem to be related around Vista / Windows 7....

so, disable sleep / hibernation function and everything will be fine.


----------



## 10acjed

I believe its called an id 10 t error in some geeky circles... LOL

Seriously Jrock, if sleep/standby is that important to you just find a bios that it works on.. It worked with the original bios correct? Then flash back and problem solved...

My girls PC (MSI Board) never shuts off when in sleep/standby, fans keep spinning, lights stay on, but it wakes just like it was in sleep/standby...










I still think its a Vista/Windows 7 issue, just google it, you will see what I mean...

computer+wont+wake+from+sleep

Your not crazy bro... Just trying to fix a bug thats been around a while... Not just gigabyte either.... Just leave it on, or turn it off. Problem solved...


----------



## 10acjed

On another note... Any of you guys want to help me tighten up my mem timings?

Not trying to go crazy, just wanna see if anything looks "off"

My tRFC (Refresh Cycle Time) was 72 default, I changed it to 64, seems stable...










My settings for te rest are default, but manually set in bios...

Off to bed, and to run a 32M SuperPI for HWBot, I have a handful of new submissions for it, hoping to crack the OCN group top 20...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


On another note... Any of you guys want to help me tighten up my mem timings?

Not trying to go crazy, just wanna see if anything looks "off"

My tRFC (Refresh Cycle Time) was 72 default, I changed it to 64, seems stable...










My settings for te rest are default, but manually set in bios...

Off to bed, and to run a 32M SuperPI for HWBot, I have a handful of new submissions for it, hoping to crack the OCN group top 20...


Keep going on your tRFC, I usually drop it and apply until she freeze's. Then go back and set her back a notch or two.

If you can catch me in HwBot, I will send you a prize


----------



## GOTFrog

I need to take everyting out of my case, change the TIM on my board, lap my Q9550, instal my benching OSes. I'm just so Lazy


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


On another note... Any of you guys want to help me tighten up my mem timings?

Not trying to go crazy, just wanna see if anything looks "off"

My tRFC (Refresh Cycle Time) was 72 default, I changed it to 64, seems stable...










My settings for te rest are default, but manually set in bios...

Off to bed, and to run a 32M SuperPI for HWBot, I have a handful of new submissions for it, hoping to crack the OCN group top 20...



The default tRFC for that ram should be 54, if it showed up as 72 you probably had it set on auto while using the "standard" memory profile. It also looks like you have performance level still on auto as well, if your using 2.00B set it to 10 or if on 2.00D set it to 9, 2.00D/PL9 being the preferred.


----------



## 10acjed

Thanks hoss. Will do some tweaking this weekend..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
I need to take everyting out of my case, change the TIM on my board, lap my Q9550, instal my benching OSes. I'm just so Lazy

Get it going, got a new 06, vantage & 32M SuperPI ready to submit already...


----------



## freakb18c1

4.4 3 hour blend template

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.4 (518x8.5)

CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 518
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive[800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[900mV]
Cpu Clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [50PS]

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40b
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1243

DRAM Timing Selectable

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:56
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:8
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:8

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.46875 (cpuz 1.42v) at load
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.44
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50 <= only needed 1.57 for 4.5 - 4.6
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.897 (0.745)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.56 <= yea i know.
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.952 (0.800)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: AUTO
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

going to try to get this fine tuned


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


4.4 3 hour blend template

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.56 <= yea i know.

going to try to this one fine tuned


LOL, hey whatever works! Good job.
Why only 3 hours blend?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LOL, hey whatever works! Good job.
Why only 3 hours blend?


lol i make 3 hour blend base lines 1st then test it in game ect.
this is too hot for linx thats for sure


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


lol i make 3 hour blend base lines 1st then test it in game ect.
this is too hot for linx thats for sure


For sure. That is what I like about prime, lower temps.
What are your load temps?


----------



## freakb18c1

prime load touches about 68c across the board with a ambient of 23c 
i have a warm chip :[


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


prime load touches about 68c across the board with a ambient of 23c 
i have a warm chip :[


68 on air, at 4.4....I have to say that is great.


----------



## freakb18c1

lol i was getting much better with my q9650
ill have to post some screenies later i always forget the save them


----------



## KaRLiToS

Can someone tell me if this will fit on the GA-EP45-UD3P

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23638


----------



## NoGuru

Yes I believe it does. I think Hoss has it on his board.


----------



## KaRLiToS

You sure, I thought hoss had another one..

Thanx No Guru


----------



## 10acjed

Thats the one that was linked back around page 1130....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


EK 5











http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post8860159


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thx for the info, Im getting it.

Do you know if there is a good mosfet Cooler for this board? Because I dont want to mess with the heatsink covers.

About the EK NB/SB 5 water Block, should I get Acetal or plexi, is there a difference in their performance?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Thx for the info, Im getting it.

Do you know if there is a good mosfet Cooler for this board? Because I dont want to mess with the heatsink covers.

About the EK NB/SB 5 water Block, should I get Acetal or plexi, is there a difference in their performance?


I have never seen any one use a Mofett cooler other then stock.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Is it easy to remove the Heat Pipe?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Is it easy to remove the Heat Pipe?

Its just slid in there with some thermal grease around it.. When you take it off look and see..

Pretty sure you just twist it and pull gently..

If you want to leave it on I am sure the common mosfet coolers will work with some double sided thermal tape..










If the mounting doesnt work just use the tape..

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thhrty1moco.html


----------



## SgtHop

These should work. I have them on my Gigabyte X58, and if memory serves, they use the same heatsinks for the Mosfet as they did on the UD3. Some measuring would be wise. They also have them in acetal.


----------



## Hellfighter

Well, I had to turn down the clock speed (My room's getting hot), down to 3.3Ghz. How do I get my ram back to 1066, it dropped down to 950 MHz?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
These should work. I have them on my Gigabyte X58, and if memory serves, they use the same heatsinks for the Mosfet as they did on the UD3. Some measuring would be wise. They also have them in acetal.

Are you sure they'll fit , cause I cant measure it because my mobo is still installed in my old setup. But if they fit, i'll probably order them


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Just orded me a q9550 for 217 shipped after bing cashback. Hope it overclocks nice on low vcore.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Just orded me a q9550 for 217 shipped after bing cashback. Hope it overclocks nice on low vcore.


why you ordered a 9550 if you have a 9660


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


why you ordered a 9550 if you have a 9660


He has a Q6600 a Q9550 will show some improvement and more overclocking capability.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya my current cpu maxes out at 3.6 and its a hot cpu so i hope the new q9550 runs cooler and clocks better. Plus i will put my q6600 in my other pc and fold with it.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
He has a Q6600 a Q9550 will show some improvement and more overclocking capability.









quick question, doesn't overclocking ruin the cpu chip? wear it down in other words?

I was told I can go beyond 3.0 with my cpu but I personally think 3.0 is well enough.

I don't understand why people have to overclock a $300 cpu to make it better.... I don't see the point of getting a quad over a duo atm. Because duo are cheaper and can overclock much faster.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

You wont ruin a cpu unless you push tons of voltage thru it past its safe limits. I run folding or boinc on my cpus so more speed the better aslong as the temps are good and volts arent to high and just cause you spend alot on somthing does not mean you cant make it faster.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
You wont ruin a cpu unless you push tons of voltage thru it past its safe limits. I run folding or boinc on my cpus so more speed the better aslong as the temps are good and volts arent to high and just cause you spend alot on somthing does not mean you cant make it faster.

so your saying a cpu that is overclocked without raising volts will be just as good as if it wasn't overclock?

I never raised my volts (don't want to) so mine should be strong compared to if i were to raise the volts? correct?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well you can check the intel specs for each cpu it will tell you the VID Voltage Range thats the max i will usualy put thru my cpus and i try to stay below the Thermal Specification intel lists for each cpu.

http://processorfinder.intel.com/

and example my q6600 is a max vid of 1.5 im only using 1.3 so im well safe from killing the cpu and its max temp is 71c i stay in 60s at the most right now.


----------



## JrockMOD

I admire you and many others work when overclocking good job and keep up with the great work =) , I just wanted to know because I was told that if i get the q5500 I will still have to overclock it to get the most out of my gpu is that correct?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I think you ment q9550 but yea you probly would need to overclock it to say 3.4ghz but that should be easy for 45nm quads. Only way to tell tho would be to test it at differt clocks and see how much your frames change in games.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


I think you ment q9550 but yea you probly would need to overclock it to say 3.4ghz but that should be easy for 45nm quads. Only way to tell tho would be to test it at differt clocks and see how much your frames change in games.


what is the highest you think I could go without raising volts, just a clean overclock


----------



## Bal3Wolf

With your e6400 or a new cpu ?


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


With your e6400 or a new cpu ?


both =)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

e6400 your probly close to its max you might get 200-400mhz more out of it and the q9550 probly will do 3.8-4+ghz not sure on how much volts tho.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


e6400 your probly close to its max you might get 200-400mhz more out of it and the q9550 probly will do 3.8-4+ghz not sure on how much volts tho.


could I get 3.5 with out using any volts on the q9550?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
could I get 3.5 with out using any volts on the q9550?

depends on the vid.
1.200 vid q9550 can do 3.8 on stock volts
4.0 @ 1.20 load
4.25 @ 1.312 load
ect


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
so your saying a cpu that is overclocked without raising volts will be just as good as if it wasn't overclock?

I never raised my volts (don't want to) so mine should be strong compared to if i were to raise the volts? correct?

Even if the chip last3 or 4 years before degrading, you just have to add some more voltage, and after 2 more years, you would need to add again a little more voltage then you change your CPU for another technology . (if it was me, I would change every Motherboard and CPu for newer technology after less than 2 years of using it.)


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Are you sure they'll fit , cause I cant measure it because my mobo is still installed in my old setup. But if they fit, i'll probably order them


It's really hard to say, I don't have my UD3P anymore. Just take a ruler and measure the distance between the screws, or pushpins, or whatever they are on the top. The EK blocks use the same mounting holes.


----------



## Valafar

Is anyone here running the 4Gb (2x2)G.Skill Tridents pc9600 on their UD3P? If so, what speed are you running them at? I just got some of them in today and have been fighting to get them stable above 1Ghz. I got each one to run at 1066Mhz individually and each one ran 5 passes(500%) memtest64 without errors. Has anyone else had issues with these sticks on the UD3P? I have the v1.6 with the latest FE bios.

Edit: Bios settings listed below. I am open to suggestions. Thanks in advance.

Code:


Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 6
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.0Ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 0
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<< 0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............:2.00D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................5
tRCD .........................................5
tRP'...........................................5
tRAS..........................................15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................4
tWTR..........................................4
tWR............................................8
tRFC...........................................68
tRTP...........................................4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................1066Mhz

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:11
 tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
 tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
 tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto  ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto  ps
DDR Write training......................:Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:11
 tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
 tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
 tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto  ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto  ps
DDR Write Training......................:Auto
Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................:1.30v

CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*.......:1.40v

CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......:1.50v

CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.......:auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.60
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V...........;auto 
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: 1.01
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: auto
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............:2.20v 
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: auto

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Disabled]

edit: Gave up trying to make them work. Popped in my 8gb of corsair, while only specced to run 800Mhz, they run flawlessly up to 970Mhz. RMA time I guess.


----------



## SgtHop

Wow...1.6 on the MCH? I think that's way too high. I'd say maybe 1.35v max for those settings.


----------



## Valafar

Hehe, yeah I agree its high, but I have been fighting with this memory and board for many hours now. I figure I was going to make it work or blow it up trying, lol. I am about ready to simply give up on it. I am out of ideas as to why I can't make the sticks of ram work. They test fine individually. I just don't know.


----------



## JrockMOD

so it seems the only thing I have lacking is my cpu? how bad is my cpu? on a scale from 1.00-5.00

Is it something necessary to change?

I still have my thoughts that its my cpu causing my lag drags/lag spike during gameplay


----------



## Valafar

That cpu is fairly low end. I would give it maybe a 2-2.5. If I were you I would pick up a Quad to throw in that. There are games out now that take advantage of multi-core cpus and I am sure many soon to be released games will also.
What games do you play?


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valafar* 
That cpu is fairly low end. I would give it maybe a 2-2.5. If I were you I would pick up a Quad to throw in that. There are games out now that take advantage of multi-core cpus and I am sure many soon to be released games will also.
What games do you play?

street fighter 4 mainly! and it does the lag issues problem
here is a video of the problem its near the middle
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34y5w1x&s=5

sometimes I play a little fallout 3 and crysis but I'm hard core on street fighter 4.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Even if the chip last3 or 4 years before degrading, you just have to add some more voltage, and after 2 more years, you would need to add again a little more voltage then you change your CPU for another technology . (if it was me, I would change every Motherboard and CPu for newer technology after less than 2 years of using it.)


Not really true you wont get degrading unless you running like over 1.5 for 65nm and 1.4 for 45nm. My e6600 has been clocked at 3.6ghz using 1.35 or somthing vcore for 3-5 years and it still clocks the same.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valafar* 
Is anyone here running the 4Gb (2x2)G.Skill Tridents pc9600 on their UD3P? If so, what speed are you running them at? I just got some of them in today and have been fighting to get them stable above 1Ghz. I got each one to run at 1066Mhz individually and each one ran 5 passes(500%) memtest64 without errors. Has anyone else had issues with these sticks on the UD3P? I have the v1.6 with the latest FE bios.

Edit: Bios settings listed below. I am open to suggestions. Thanks in advance.

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 6
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.0Ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 0
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<< 0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............:2.00D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................5
tRCD .........................................5
tRP'...........................................5
tRAS..........................................15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................4
tWTR..........................................4
tWR............................................8
tRFC...........................................68
tRTP...........................................4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................1066Mhz

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:11
 tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
 tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
 tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto  ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto  ps
DDR Write training......................:Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:11
 tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
 tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
 tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto  ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto  ps
DDR Write Training......................:Auto
Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................:1.30v

CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*.......:1.40v

CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......:1.50v

CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.......:auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.60
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V...........;auto 
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: 1.01
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: auto
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............:2.20v 
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: auto

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Disabled]

edit: Gave up trying to make them work. Popped in my 8gb of corsair, while only specced to run 800Mhz, they run flawlessly up to 970Mhz. RMA time I guess.










set mch skew to 50ps you will be able to lower the nb volt to around 1.38 - 1.42 EASY


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Not really true you wont get degrading unless you running like over 1.5 for 65nm and 1.4 for 45nm. My e6600 has been clocked at 3.6ghz using 1.35 or somthing vcore for 3-5 years and it still clocks the same.


My point was, who care if you overclock the CHIP to the hell, anyway, you know you're gonna change it after 2 or 3 years MAXIMUM. And IF the chip start to degrade, then just add some more Vcore.









You know what I mean, I'll never be able to run a chip at stock , I NEED TO OVERCLOCK, Yeah !


----------



## Valafar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
set mch skew to 50ps you will be able to lower the nb volt to around 1.38 - 1.42 EASY

Hmm, that is one thing I didn't try. I will have to try that sometime this weekend when I get some more free time. I had high hopes getting this memory to run. Was hoping to hit 4.5Ghz+ on my Q9550. I can hit 4Ghz stable with my 8Gb corsair, 4.2Ghz is benchable, but not entirely stable.

What perplexed the most about the PC9600 Tridents was I could run each stick at 1066Mhz 5 passes(500%)without error, yet pop both in, slots 1&3 or 2&4 and they error out like crazy in memtest64. Raising vmch to 1.6v did seem to make a difference. I would normally fail memtest around the first 10% mark. With 1.6v mch I made it to 75% before any errors. It's been nothing short of a real PITA getting anywhere with them in dual channel.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valafar*


Hmm, that is one thing I didn't try. I will have to try that sometime this weekend when I get some more free time. I had high hopes getting this memory to run. Was hoping to hit 4.5Ghz+ on my Q9550. I can hit 4Ghz stable with my 8Gb corsair, 4.2Ghz is benchable, but not entirely stable.

What perplexed the most about the PC9600 Tridents was I could run each stick at 1066Mhz 5 passes(500%)without error, yet pop both in, slots 1&3 or 2&4 and they error out like crazy in memtest64. Raising vmch to 1.6v did seem to make a difference. I would normally fail memtest around the first 10% mark. With 1.6v mch I made it to 75% before any errors. It's been nothing short of a real PITA getting anywhere with them in dual channel.


i should have 4.5ghz code soon i have 4.4ghz stable at 1.42volts

heres a mit for 4.25ghz

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: .5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.26

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501hz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................:
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00d
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1001
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................5
tRCD .........................................5
tRP'...........................................5
tRAS..........................................15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................Aut o
tWTR..........................................Auto
tWR............................................Aut o
tRFC...........................................62
tRTP...........................................Aut o
Command Rate (CMD) ............................Auto

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................oc1200

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control

Load Line Calibration.................: Enabled
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.4000(1.360v in CPU-Z on load) <== you can use less if you have a good vid.
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*.......: 1.36 
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.50v
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*.......: (0.745) 0.846

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.38v
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V...........; (0.800) 0.901
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........: auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.5v
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............:1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.1
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: auto

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Enabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Enabled] *Note* Must be enabled to flash from USB


----------



## KaRLiToS

Can someone give the distance between the screws, or pushpins of the Mosfet heatsink, I havethe mobo installed so I can't measure it and need to order a water block for the right mosfet.

Thanx


----------



## 10acjed

I had a Q6600 running at 1.47v 24/7 for about 2 years.. My friend has had it running at the same voltage for the last year.. No issues

I have an E4300 running at 1.435v 24/7 bought it when it was first released, spring 06 or 07, still running fine to this day...

I am currently at 1.325v bios - 1.296v load on this Q9550, I bought it used off a member here who ran it at 4.03 - 1.26v load.....

So, if your worried about cpu lifespan, check back in about a year and I will update you on all of these cpu's...
But its not coincidence that thousands of us are on the net overclocking and your not going to find many posts about cpu's dying because of overclocking them within the specked voltage and temp...

All my cpu's overclocks never exceed Intel VID spec, or intel temp spec... Just how I like it...

Currently working on getting this Q9550 to 4.25 for 24/7 use...

No Karlitos, I wont take my pc apart and measure, you will have to do it your self... LMAO


----------



## Valafar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


i should have 4.5ghz code soon i have 4.4ghz stable at 1.42volts

heres a mit for 4.25ghz

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: .5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.26

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501hz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................:
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00d
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1001
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................5
tRCD .........................................5
tRP'...........................................5
tRAS..........................................15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................Aut o
tWTR..........................................Auto
tWR............................................Aut o
tRFC...........................................62
tRTP...........................................Aut o
Command Rate (CMD) ............................Auto

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................oc1200

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:9
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control

Load Line Calibration.................: Enabled
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.4000(1.360v in CPU-Z on load) <== you can use less if you have a good vid.
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*.......: 1.36 
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.50v
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*.......: (0.745) 0.846

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.38v
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V...........; (0.800) 0.901
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........: auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.5v
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............:1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.1
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: auto

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Enabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Enabled] *Note* Must be enabled to flash from USB


I see nothing unusual with your settings in comparison with my own. The only exception is the mch skew. It would be nice if that would miraculously fix everything, although I am not very optimistic. It's worth a try nonetheless though. Perhaps I will stumble across something I missed come round 2 with this ram.
I noticed in your sig you have PC9600 as well and got 1230Mhz out of it. Which kit is it you are using?


----------



## freakb18c1

8gb of this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-201-_-Product


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Can someone give the distance between the screws, or pushpins of the Mosfet heatsink, I havethe mobo installed so I can't measure it and need to order a water block for the right mosfet.

Thanx

You should be able to measure it in the case. The push pins are visible from the top too.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
8gb of this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-201-_-Product

Curious, do you have any clue what modules those use?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


No Karlitos, I wont take my pc apart and measure, you will have to do it your self... LMAO










I was asking to someone with his UD3P not installed, I didnt ask nobody to remove their board


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


I was asking to someone with his UD3P not installed, I didnt ask nobody to remove their board


















I know, just being a smart a$$


----------



## NoGuru

I've been trying to run my 9600 GT as Physix with my 5850....no go, and I put about 6 hours into it. Need a break.

Anyone up for some BF2BC?


----------



## KaRLiToS

But I don't think I can get a water block for this Mosfet


----------



## TheWolfe

I know that my motherboard crossfires, but how does it scale?

AKA, will it be about double the performance? Or will the second slot limit the second gpu, making crossfire not worth it?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*


I know that my motherboard crossfires, but how does it scale?

AKA, will it be about double the performance? Or will the second slot limit the second gpu, making crossfire not worth it?


In crossfire the lanes change to 8x8. So you may lose about 2% to 5% depending on the card installed.


----------



## doritos93

Hey guys, can you tell me if the max Vcore is CPU specific? I ask because I can't go over 1.4 for this P4 630. It was at 1.375 or something for stock so I was only able to get 3.5GHz with that 0.225 more. 3.6GHz fails under LinX after first run (7 mins)

I though upping MCH core to 1.3 would do the trick but nah. I'm running DDR2-800.

Any ideas?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


Hey guys, can you tell me if the max Vcore is CPU specific? I ask because I can't go over 1.4 for this P4 630. It was at 1.375 or something for stock so I was only able to get 3.5GHz with that 0.225 more. 3.6GHz fails under LinX after first run (7 mins)

I though upping MCH core to 1.3 would do the trick but nah. I'm running DDR2-800.

Any ideas?


I have clocked a lot of P4's through this board, and you can only give them 1.40 volts max. I don't know why.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have clocked a lot of P4's through this board, and you can only give them 1.40 volts max. I don't know why.


Thanks, Can you tell me if there is anything other route I can take to get a higher clock? I've got overkill cooling, wanna suicide run before I upgrade.


----------



## TheWolfe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


In crossfire the lanes change to 8x8. So you may lose about 2% to 5% depending on the card installed.


So if I were to get a 4890, let's say the performance was some number of measurement like 100power, and then I'd crossfire with TWO 4890s, my total performance would be a little less than 200?

AKA, it's worth it?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


Thanks, Can you tell me if there is anything other route I can take to get a higher clock? I've got overkill cooling, wanna suicide run before I upgrade.


There is not much you can do. You should be able to get that chip up to 4-4.5 area though. Might be able to use ET6 and squeeze a bit more out of her.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*


So if I were to get a 4890, let's say the performance was some number of measurement like 100power, and then I'd crossfire with TWO 4890s, my total performance would be a little less than 200?

AKA, it's worth it?


Crossfire will never double your score, it just won't scale that way. 
I'm not sure what the numbers are, but if you Goggle it, you will find charts that will show single vs crossfire cards.

It can be worth it, but I would rather have one good card than two okay cards.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I think I found one that'll fit on the mosfet , its 88mm between each screw hole (pushpin hole) but I'm not 100% sure that the UD3P has 88mm between the mosfet screw holes, I can't measure it correctly with my huge Coolermaster V8, if someone has more space to measure it, I would appreciate. Maybe I'll put another Mosfet water block on the one at the top too.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26369


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Can someone give the distance between the screws, or pushpins of the Mosfet heatsink, I havethe mobo installed so I can't measure it and need to order a water block for the right mosfet.

Thanx



Its about 3.25ins or 82.5mm.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Its about 3.25ins or 82.5mm.


I thought it was 88 mm


----------



## doritos93

Can anyone provide any links to an explanation on all the CPU voltage settings for this board?

4.0-4.5 seems miles away because like I said, can't give more Vcore, and ram settings are under stock.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
Can anyone provide any links to an explanation on all the CPU voltage settings for this board?

4.0-4.5 seems miles away because like I said, can't give more Vcore, and ram settings are under stock.

I think this is what your looking for. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I think this is what your looking for. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

I knew I had read it! Thanks!


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
I thought it was 88 mm









I was measuring diagonally, hole center to hole center. If you measure the heatsink from tip to tip its about 88mm.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
I was measuring diagonally, hole center to hole center. If you measure the heatsink from tip to tip its about 88mm.










So I need hole center to hole center 82.5 mm MOSFET block

hoss331, thank you so much, +rep

PS what is the yellow thing, is that for L2N?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I've been trying to run my 9600 GT as Physix with my 5850....no go, and I put about 6 hours into it. Need a break.

Anyone up for some BF2BC?

You have to use older NV drivers. I think those pre-192.xx will work. NVidia disabled the option when ATI cards are present.

Look like nVidia also disabled the SLi hack in their lastest drivers. I did the hack in XP with 196 drivers and work no problems. In my W7 partition, it's not working.

Oh and NoGuru, I've since been able to restore my old OSes now that I've fixed the MCH/temp issue. Got a beta BIOS from MSI and so far I've got 500FSB nailed and see boots easily up to 530. Hoping to tweak GTLs and move forward. 5.0Ghz is tha goal.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


You have to use older NV drivers. I think those pre-192.xx will work. NVidia disabled the option when ATI cards are present.

Look like nVidia also disabled the SLi hack in their lastest drivers. I did the hack in XP with 196 drivers and work no problems. In my W7 partition, it's not working.

Oh and NoGuru, I've since been able to restore my old OSes now that I've fixed the MCH/temp issue. Got a beta BIOS from MSI and so far I've got 500FSB nailed and see boots easily up to 530. Hoping to tweak GTLs and move forward. 5.0Ghz is tha goal.



You don't have to use older drivers you can use the phsyx hack theirs even a thread on ocn shows you how to do it just bascily steps below and link to get the software. And lastest whql drivers worked for me the other day to use for phsyx but i dont have my 8800gt in my pc now put it in the other pc for better folding output.

1. install ati drivers reboot.
2. install nv drivers dont reboot.
3. run the hybrid-physx-mod-1-02
4. open task manager and kill anything starts with nv then explorer
5. click the button says cake then reboot and you will have working phsyx.

http://physxinfo.com/news/942/hybrid...in-xp-support/


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


You have to use older NV drivers. I think those pre-192.xx will work. NVidia disabled the option when ATI cards are present.

Look like nVidia also disabled the SLi hack in their lastest drivers. I did the hack in XP with 196 drivers and work no problems. In my W7 partition, it's not working.

Oh and NoGuru, I've since been able to restore my old OSes now that I've fixed the MCH/temp issue. Got a beta BIOS from MSI and so far I've got 500FSB nailed and see boots easily up to 530. Hoping to tweak GTLs and move forward. 5.0Ghz is tha goal.


You can do it, I have faith in you.
So can you post some pros and cons to the board?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


You don't have to use older drivers you can use the phsyx hack theirs even a thread on ocn shows you how to do it just bascily steps below and link to get the software. And lastest whql drivers worked for me the other day to use for phsyx but i dont have my 8800gt in my pc now put it in the other pc for better folding output.

1. install ati drivers reboot.
2. install nv drivers dont reboot.
3. run the hybrid-physx-mod-1-02
4. open task manager and kill anything starts with nv then explorer
5. click the button says cake then reboot and you will have working phsyx.

http://physxinfo.com/news/942/hybrid...in-xp-support/


I have tried every way imaginable to get it to work, but the patch will not install.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

thats wierd iv installed the patch 20 times with differt drivers and it always worked. Did you try running the patch in safemode ?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
You don't have to use older drivers you can use the phsyx hack theirs even a thread on ocn shows you how to do it just bascily steps below and link to get the software. And lastest whql drivers worked for me the other day to use for phsyx but i dont have my 8800gt in my pc now put it in the other pc for better folding output.

1. install ati drivers reboot.
2. install nv drivers dont reboot.
3. run the hybrid-physx-mod-1-02
4. open task manager and kill anything starts with nv then explorer
5. click the button says cake then reboot and you will have working phsyx.

http://physxinfo.com/news/942/hybrid...in-xp-support/

Would you link me to the OCN thread plz?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You can do it, I have faith in you.
So can you post some pros and cons to the board?


I'll post some pros and cons in a few more days. ATM, it's mostly cons, but it's getting better. Before the beta BIOS I was at 457FSB.

lol, there are only 3 submissions on HWbot with this board.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


thats wierd iv installed the patch 20 times with differt drivers and it always worked. Did you try running the patch in safemode ?


Yep, tried everything. Just might give up, which is not me.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Would you link me to the OCN thread plz?

I'll post some pros and cons in a few more days. ATM, it's mostly cons, but it's getting better. Before the beta BIOS I was at 457FSB.

lol, there are only 3 submissions on HWbot with this board.


Here is a couple http://www.overclock.net/ati/591872-...ows-7-ati.html
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/5860...-play-ati.html
But there are more.

Dang only three submissions. Well you will most likely get a cup


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Dang only three submissions. Well you will most likely get a cup











They give cups for mobos?


----------



## JrockMOD

so it seems that Q9550 is my best choice from what I have read.

any negative side I should know about from going to this?

I want duo but quad seems to be the best choice. However I mainly play games so wouldn't duo be best interest?

Why did I keep remembering something saying that Q9550 is old?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


They give cups for mobos?
























Too many Black & Tans last night.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


so it seems that Q9550 is my best choice from what I have read.

any negative side I should know about from going to this?

I want duo but quad seems to be the best choice. However I mainly play games so wouldn't duo be best interest?

Why did I keep remembering something saying that Q9550 is old?


Q9550 is not old lol. I may sell mine if your interested.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*























Too many Black & Tans last night.

Q9550 is not old lol. I may sell mine if your interested.


thats a dang nice 9550 right there


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


So I need hole center to hole center 82.5 mm MOSFET block

hoss331, thank you so much, +rep

PS what is the yellow thing, is that for L2N?



Yea its just kneaded eraser, im lazy so the ddr2 board stays prepped.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Curious, do you have any clue what modules those use?


negative


----------



## NoGuru

Just bought a Q9650 from Jor3lER at Extreme fourms.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Just bought a Q9650 from Jor3lER at Extreme fourms.

very nice... I will be up early 2morrow and getting on bc2, probably play a good portion of the day if your around....

Here is where I am at right now... Hoping to make the final push for 4.25.... Any advice aside form raising cpu volts....

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550 EO
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P v1.1
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = 2x2GB OCZ Reaper HPC 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.12 (485x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 485
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 970
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 
tWTR.................................: 4 
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 4 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 10 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 10 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.1875V..........: 1.325 (1.296 win load)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.863
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.12
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

13 hours blend stable at those settings....

Tried bumping vcore to 1.35 and 500 FSB, but froze after a few minutes...

May try setting advanced timings back to auto, bumping to 1.3625v and a small bump to the mch ans try again...


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
very nice... I will be up early 2morrow and getting on bc2, probably play a good portion of the day if your around....

Here is where I am at right now... Hoping to make the final push for 4.25.... Any advice aside form raising cpu volts....

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550 EO
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P v1.1
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = 2x2GB OCZ Reaper HPC 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.12 (485x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 485
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 970
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 
tWTR.................................: 4 
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 4 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 10 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 10 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.1875V..........: 1.325 (1.296 win load).......1.34-1.36V worked for me
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30......1.32-1.34
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.863
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.12
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

13 hours blend stable at those settings....

Tried bumping vcore to 1.35 and 500 FSB, but froze after a few minutes...

May try setting advanced timings back to auto, bumping to 1.3625v and a small bump to the mch ans try again...


Might have to add some skew, to get past 480ish thats what I had to do


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
very nice... I will be up early 2morrow and getting on bc2, probably play a good portion of the day if your around....

Here is where I am at right now... Hoping to make the final push for 4.25.... Any advice aside form raising cpu volts....
13 hours blend stable at those settings....

Tried bumping vcore to 1.35 and 500 FSB, but froze after a few minutes...

May try setting advanced timings back to auto, bumping to 1.3625v and a small bump to the mch ans try again...

Try this,

Code:



Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9        ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0    ]
CPU Frequency 4.2GHz............................[ 495 x 9.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 495      ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv   ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv   ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps    ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400      ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D    ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 990      ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5       ]
tRCD............................................[ 5       ]
tRP.............................................[ 5       ]
tRAS............................................[ 15      ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[3].........................................[ 3       ]
tWTR[3].........................................[ 3       ]
tWR[6]..........................................[ 6       ]
tRFC[54]........................................[ 54      ]
tRTP[3].........................................[ 3       ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 8 ] ................[ 9       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto    ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1066    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 8 ] ................[ 9       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto    ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1066    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore         [ 1.15  ].....................[ 1.350   ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20  ].....................[ 1.340   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50  ].....................[ 1.500   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760 ].....................[ 0.873   ]

MCH Core          [ 1.100 ].....................[ 1.340   ]
MCH Reference     [ 0.760 ].....................[ 0.888   ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ].....................[ Auto    ]
ICH I/O           [ 1.500 ].....................[ 1.500   ]
ICH Core          [ 1.100 ].....................[ 1.100   ]

DRAM Voltage      [ 1.800 ].....................[ 2.12    ]
DRAM Termination  [ 0.900 ].....................[ Auto    ]
Channel A Ref     [ 0.900 ].....................[ Auto    ]
Channel B Ref     [ 0.900 ].....................[ Auto    ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Yea its just kneaded eraser, im lazy so the ddr2 board stays prepped.

Hoss331, I'm getting a heatKiller 3.0, with the EK NB/SB 5 Cooler for my NB, a 5850 EK water block for my Sapphire HD 5850, all that cooled by a Feser 360 and a feser 240, I hope I'm gonna be able to reach 4.6ghz or more, but I have 8 gb 1066 Mhz OCZ Reaper.


----------



## JrockMOD

would a i7 be better than a q9550 ?whats the difference?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
would a i7 be better than a q9550 ?whats the difference?

Architecture. And you would need a 1366 MOBO and DDR3.
Yes i7 is better.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
would a i7 be better than a q9550 ?whats the difference?

Youll need a new mobo and new ram for an i7 different socket and DDR3

edit, damn you Guru


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Hoss331, I'm getting a heatKiller 3.0, with the EK NB/SB 5 Cooler for my NB, a 5850 EK water block for my Sapphire HD 5850, all that cooled by a Feser 360 and a feser 240, I hope I'm gonna be able to reach 4.6ghz or more, but I have 8 gb 1066 Mhz OCZ Reaper.


Benching at 4.6 should be no problem even with 8gb, although you would probably be better off selling the 8gbs in favor of a 9600 4gb kit.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Benching at 4.6 should be no problem even with 8gb, although you would probably be better off selling the 8gbs in favor of a 9600 4gb kit.


Which 9600 should I get? They are hard to find.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Architecture. And you would need a 1366 MOBO and DDR3.
Yes i7 is better.


ah I see, oh well.. don't want to get to crazy . So it seems the q9550 wins as the best cpu besides the 3.0 quad one.

How long should this cpu last me?

also I got a 2.00-2.50 out of 5.00 for my current cpu, what would q9550 be rate at?


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Which 9600 should I get? They are hard to find.


Either the PIs, Tridents or LV Blades (doubtful youll find any of these though), the PIs are probably your best bet.


----------



## GOTFrog

4.5


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Either the PIs, Tridents or LV Blades (doubtful youll find any of these though), the PIs are probably your best bet.


Should I take 8 gb or 4 gb?


----------



## hoss331

Only 4gb, if you actually need 8gb just stay with what you have.


----------



## NoGuru

Q9550 will be going up for sale soon. VID is 1.175 and Batch # is L944B663
Anyone want dibs?


----------



## hoss331

How much are we talking here, and how hot does that chip run?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


How much are we talking here, and how hot does that chip run?


I paid $212 about a month or so ago, so $215 shipped. It is lapped and runs very cool. I'll run prime for 15 min and see what the temps get to.


----------



## hoss331

Well ill tell you know im looking for a hot running chip for certain reasons.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Well ill tell you know im looking for a hot running chip for certain reasons.


This sounds interesting, do tell?
This chip is sitting around 59-60 in small ftt's with 70F ambient.


----------



## hoss331

At what voltage?

Generally speaking the low vid chips run hotter than the average chip, the hot chips are high leakage chips, and high leakage chips respond better to sub zero.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
At what voltage?

Generally speaking the low vid chips run hotter than the average chip, the hot chips are high leakage chips, and high leakage chips respond better to sub zero.

CPU-Z is showing 1.28, so I think I'm at 1.30 in BIOS.


----------



## JrockMOD

I'm curious guy, when I start up crysis, after the loading bar finish it takes 5 seconds for everything to load up. First it will show plain solid colors than the rocks will pop up and than texture start to come up and than shadows and the finishing touches... is this cpu related?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Q9550 will be going up for sale soon. VID is 1.175 and Batch # is L944B663
Anyone want dibs?

lol if you was a day earlyer i woulda went for it but i orderd one friday and it has already shipped i paid 212 after bing cash back.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I paid $212 about a month or so ago, so $215 shipped. It is lapped and runs very cool. I'll run prime for 15 min and see what the temps get to.

what about a $$ for ME ????
i got my Q9550 last week @ Microcenter and turned around and sold it to a guy at work and made a quick $25.00..
going to Microcenter tomorrow to get some small items for a friends machine that was a victim of XP & Facebook... (major viruses) picking up a 80mm fan, some PC3200, a AGP Vid card and some cleaning stuff and another Q9550 (unless NoGURU) sell's me his !!!


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
CPU-Z is showing 1.28, so I think I'm at 1.30 in BIOS.

Would you mind running it at 1.406 bios, and are you still using the stock 1283 fan?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
what about a $$ for ME ????
i got my Q9550 last week @ Microcenter and turned around and sold it to a guy at work and made a quick $25.00..
going to Microcenter tomorrow to get some small items for a friends machine that was a victim of XP & Facebook... (major viruses) picking up a 80mm fan, some PC3200, a AGP Vid card and some cleaning stuff and another Q9550 (unless NoGURU) sell's me his !!!

I think I can do that







It will have to be in about a week though, till my 9650 comes in.

Hoss, I have a 130 CFM on it.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I think I can do that







It will have to be in about a week though, till my 9650 comes in.

sounds like a deal, and when your ready we can do lunch again and you can bring it with ya. Q9550 is sold !!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
At what voltage?

Generally speaking the low vid chips run hotter than the average chip, the hot chips are high leakage chips, and high leakage chips respond better to sub zero.

Interesting









I most have a high leakage chip. It's an average VID(1.2375v), but runs hot as hell with 1.34v. When I first got her I dialed her in at 1.34v thinking that would be about right to start off at 4Ghz. It was rock solid, but ~85C in Linx and ~68C Orthos. Though, at 1.23v and 4.388GHz she's ~68C Linx and ~55C Prime. Hoping she continues to scale and I can hit 5GHz with not much more then 1.3v. I gotta hit the FSB first though.

Tuning MCH GTL tonight with 500FSB and only 1.07v vFSB.


----------



## hoss331

It may be. If I recall correctly when mine was on air it would get up to almost 80 under prime at 1.376v, its a 1.15 vid.


----------



## Vbp6us

Please help me solve this mysterious error:










I can't get it to work if I overclock my computer. Is this normal? I remember it worked when I updated my bios and everything went to default settings. My bios does not show up in CPUID for some reason. I wonder if this is related?










I have the latest one however:









[Everest]

What can I do to get Vantage working? 3DMark06 doesn't work either.









Thanks


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


I'm curious guy, when I start up crysis, after the loading bar finish it takes 5 seconds for everything to load up. First it will show plain solid colors than the rocks will pop up and than texture start to come up and than shadows and the finishing touches... is this cpu related?


That sounds like vid card error...

I wish I could see your issues, it sounds strange as a C2D @ 3.0 with a 5850 should run these games no problem...

What are the game settings you run? Gamer - Enthusiast?

And make sure you check all the boxes in catalyst center for use application settings.... You may be forcing the game to run at a higher performance level then your system can handle...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vbp6us*


Please help me solve this mysterious error:



Try reflashing the bios? What bios did you flash it to? the rev 1.6 should be Fa - FB - FD - FE. No numbered releases...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


I'm curious guy, when I start up crysis, after the loading bar finish it takes 5 seconds for everything to load up. First it will show plain solid colors than the rocks will pop up and than texture start to come up and than shadows and the finishing touches... is this cpu related?


It does when I play Crysis or other games, thats because this game runs heavy graphics loads, anyway, its just at the begginning so its not so bad










Will I get a good significant performance gain if I get the GA-EP45-EXTREME for DDR3 Memory or its not worth it?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

not worth it only real way you will get a nice perf boost is move to a i7 system or maybe i5.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


not worth it only real way you will get a nice perf boost is move to a i7 system or maybe i5.


I think I will wait a couple of months before upgrading to an i7, I just bought my q9650 3 months ago


----------



## freakb18c1

enjoy the q9650 first


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


enjoy the q9650 first










Freak, YOU always influence me


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


I think I will wait a couple of months before upgrading to an i7, I just bought my q9650 3 months ago


at 1080p you wont see much difference with i7 and the socket 775 quads anyway under high graphics and res.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

its not really the i7 that gives you the perf boost its the tripple channel ram and the onboard memory controler i7 has.


----------



## slickwilly

I am working my way up to 4.0ghz. as my schedule permits, I am 3.91 currently
(460 X 8.5)

Question which Prime 95 test is the best one to use for system stability tests at a
high FSB


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Will I get a good significant performance gain if I get the GA-EP45-EXTREME for DDR3 Memory or its not worth it?


Youll get a decent jump in bandwidth but in real world you probably wont notice much difference. Plus the extreme has no llc so it would need to be modded to take care of the significant vdroop, the USB3P would be a better choice. On the other hand you can get good ddr3 cheaper than you can get good ddr2, ~120 for the 1600c7 ECOs vs ~150 for the PIs.

bandwidth for my daily settings on the T board at 1600c6


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
I am working my way up to 4.0ghz. as my schedule permits, I am 3.91 currently
(460 X 8.5)

Question which Prime 95 test is the best one to use for system stability tests at a
high FSB

Run small ftt's first, that most likely be vcore related, then run blend, it is more ram-NB related.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Run small ftt's first, that most likely be vcore related, then run blend, it is more ram-NB related.



Thanks for your help
(+rep)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
its not really the i7 that gives you the perf boost its the tripple channel ram and the onboard memory controler i7 has.

Yeah, because i7 uses DDR3 memory right? And triple channel? is that like dual channel memory but 3? erm...don't answer that lol.


----------



## For Victory

I have a v1.0 UD3P running a Q9550 @ 3.6ghz. I've been using Bios F7 since last year. Should I update it?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *For Victory*


I have a v1.0 UD3P running a Q9550 @ 3.6ghz. I've been using Bios F7 since last year. Should I update it?


F7 is pretty old, but I wouldn't worry about it unless you plan on taking the chip higher.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

when i install a Q9550 on mine will i need to do a bios update as well?
mine is UD3P Rev1.6 Bios FB ??


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


when i install a Q9550 on mine will i need to do a bios update as well?
mine is UD3P Rev1.6 Bios FB ??



nope you are fine


----------



## Hellfighter

How would I get my ram @ 535Mhz and keep my FSB @ 365 Mhz?


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Try reflashing the bios? What bios did you flash it to? the rev 1.6 should be Fa - FB - FD - FE. No numbered releases...

I tried reflashing it numerous times. Each time, it would work before my OC but not after wards. Also, the bios information disappears from CPU-ID which is weird.

I'm using bios FE. I've tried FD as well but nothing worked.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*


How would I get my ram @ 535Mhz and keep my FSB @ 365 Mhz?


Your closest option with 365fsb is going to be 266/3.00A at 547.


----------



## steven937595

Could someone help me understand CPU/MCH reference voltages? and how to get my fsb stable at 471mhz?

Also, if anyone wanted or can help me out with my overclock
http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...q9550-4-a.html


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


Could someone help me understand CPU/MCH reference voltages? and how to get my fsb stable at 471mhz?

Also, if anyone wanted or can help me out with my overclock
http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...q9550-4-a.html


Here's a guide(2nd post) for NV boards GTL tweaking, though the idea can be used on any board. Start with stable settings. Move one GTL/Ref lane up and down and test for stability each time. Try to see if the lane likes to move up or down and maintain stability.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Here's a guide(2nd post) for NV boards GTL tweaking, though the idea can be used on any board. Start with stable settings. Move one GTL/Ref lane up and down and test for stability each time. Try to see if the lane likes to move up or down and maintain stability.


yeano. I ain't near stable on my fsb to try that, and even when simplified, it is way to complicated for the likes of me. I just need sum halp in a simpler way. Thanks anyway thou


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


yeano. I ain't near stable on my fsb to try that, and even when simplified, it is way to complicated for the likes of me. I just need sum halp in a simpler way. Thanks anyway thou










I'm sure Guru or someone will help. Fill out one of those MIT files, post it and I'm sure someone will chime it.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I'm sure Guru or someone will help. Fill out one of those MIT files, post it and I'm sure someone will chime it.


ahh.. today i just feel dumber and dumber lol. what is and where might i find this mit file? lol


----------



## PizzaMan

I found it. Here


----------



## steven937595

so this is what keeps failing the large fft's, but passes small fft's, and memtest

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550 (E0)
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P (v1.1)
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = G.Skill DDR2-1200 5-5-5-15 1.8v (F2-9600CL5D-4GBTD)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.76GHz (471x8)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1130
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
RCD .................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (8)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (2)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30625v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.340v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.320v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.010v
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.610v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.900v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.950v
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:auto

edit: yay 500th post


----------



## steven937595

well it froze after 2min 46sec but without errors till then. I'mma go to sleep. But I really need help with this overclock. If you guys could help me out with the voltages for fsb/nb without a page of algebra, but rather what I should try lol. check back tommorow around 3pm (its 1am here)


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


well it froze after 2min 46sec but without errors till then. I'mma go to sleep. But I really need help with this overclock. If you guys could help me out with the voltages for fsb/nb without a page of algebra, but rather what I should try lol. check back tommorow around 3pm (its 1am here)


You probably need more voltage on the cpu...

As far as the Ref v tweaking, it helps greatly. I was stuck with errors in prime at 4.0, but now with an adjustment I am stable at 4.12....

I need 1.325v cpu 1.30v Term...

My method for the Ref tweaks....

raise Ref voltage and run blend if it errors raise and run again.. Do this for 4 raises to the cpu term if it doesnt help try the MCH ref.

My Mch Ref defaulted at .760, its stable at .863..


----------



## PizzaMan

After finishing my GTL/Ref tweaking I decided to bump from the 8 multi to the 9 multi to get 4.5Ghz stable. It's taking a lot more vCore on this board then it did the Stirker II Formula. No LLC control and a horrible vdroop of .04v. Testing at 1.384v now. The Stirker was stable at 1.26v.







Though, even with the higher vCore temps are about the same. So this leads me to believe that it's using the same amount of watts and maybe even the same amount of voltage, but the boards monitor and display the voltages differently.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1141680


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


After finishing my GTL/Ref tweaking I decided to bump from the 8 multi to the 9 multi to get 4.5Ghz stable. It's taking a lot more vCore on this board then it did the Stirker II Formula. No LLC control and a horrible vdroop of .04v. Testing at 1.384v now. The Stirker was stable at 1.26v.







Though, even with the higher vCore temps are about the same. So this leads me to believe that it's using the same amount of watts and maybe even the same amount of voltage, but the boards monitor and display the voltages differently.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1141680


Those are still decent volt's for 4.5, I think mine ran at 1.36v's for 4.5.
Have you looked for a voltage MOD for that board?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Those are still decent volt's for 4.5, I think mine ran at 1.36v's for 4.5.
Have you looked for a voltage MOD for that board?


Yea, the vdroop mod would require removing a resistor from the board. I looked hoping I could pencil mod it. Board has some warranty left on it so I'm not gonna hard mod it yet.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Yea, the vdroop mod would require removing a resistor from the board. I looked hoping I could pencil mod it. Board has some warranty left on it so I'm not gonna hard mod it yet.

Warrantys are for people who think they are going to break something.








I want to see your skills in action.
I knew you have looked into a Mod.









Steven, as I have said before, run small Ftt's first! And run them for at least 12 hours, unless you plan on increasing FSB again. Then run blend when you pass the small ftt's.


----------



## epidemic

Well after a night of folding to test it my q9550 seems stable @3.82 with 1.2v. I love this board and I love my chip.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1141804


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *epidemic* 
Well after a night of folding to test it my q9550 seems stable @3.82 with 1.2v. I love this board and I love my chip.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1141804

that was my old overclock, it's very easy to do. now i am trying for 4.0 and got past my fsb wall.

nothings changed, I guess i need to add ref voltages


----------



## steven937595

so i changed the cpu reference from auto to the nearest setting to normal and the bios spat it out immediately. then bumped it again, and it booted into windows to immediately bluescreen where the logon would be. I'mgonna give it another bump to 0.803v and see what happens
edit: yes! i made it to windows desktop and testing small fft's first. Can anyone tell me what the safe zone for reference voltages is? MCH is still on auto


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
so i changed the cpu reference from auto to the nearest setting to normal and the bios spat it out immediately. then bumped it again, and it booted into windows to immediately bluescreen where the logon would be. I'mgonna give it another bump to 0.803v and see what happens
edit: yes! i made it to windows desktop and testing small fft's first. Can anyone tell me what the safe zone for reference voltages is? MCH is still on auto

I dont believe there is any "limit" to ref voltages. Pizza can better explain what ref voltage does.. I forget, but I know its not actually increasing your core voltage...

I am at .863 on the MCH Ref, i didnt need the cpu ref...

I posted a few pages back my results from tweaking...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
I dont believe there is any "limit" to ref voltages. Pizza can better explain what ref voltage does.. I forget, but I know its not actually increasing your core voltage...

I am at .863 on the MCH Ref, i didnt need the cpu ref...

I posted a few pages back my results from tweaking...

Correct there is not limit on refs. Think of them as being a zig zag line when you are unstable, and a smooth straight line when stable.


----------



## steven937595

well atleast you speak english lol (not an equation thread for voltages I can't find in bios). I'm at 0.803v for cpu ref, and 1.340v cpu term (might lower if lack of ref was problem).

Could one of you guys briefly sum up MCH reference, and give me an estimate of where i want to be (on auto now). I'll probablly have to raise CPU ref, but right now i'm just running small fft's to prove it's not the CPU to guru. I'll probably stop around 6-8hrs because I don't have all the time in the world, and I still need to raise cpu multiplier later on


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Correct there is not limit on refs. Think of them as being a zig zag line when you are unstable, and a smooth straight line when stable.

I knew it had to do with communication frequency or something... I didnt know I needed a pack of zig zags tho....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
well atleast you speak english lol (not an equation thread for voltages I can't find in bios). I'm at 0.803v for cpu ref, and 1.340v cpu term (might lower if lack of ref was problem).

Could one of you guys briefly sum up MCH reference, and give me an estimate of where i want to be (on auto now). I'll probablly have to raise CPU ref, but right now i'm just running small fft's to prove it's not the CPU to guru. I'll probably stop around 6-8hrs because I don't have all the time in the world, and I still need to raise cpu multiplier later on

You have nothing to prove to me. I just want you to know how to do a process of elimination that is most efficient. I understand that the ref's can be confusing, the best thing you can do is bump and test, bump and test.
Just a hint, I would bump the MCH ref two notches









LMOA, Zig Zags may help some, but I prefer good old Hops and Barley


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
I knew it had to do with communication frequency or something... I didnt know I needed a pack of zig zags tho....









just looked at ur sig rig. U using a beta bios like F10e or is F10 official now?


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You have nothing to prove to me. I just want you to know how to do a process of elimination that is most efficient. I understand that the ref's can be confusing, the best thing you can do is bump and test, bump and test.
Just a hint, I would bump the MCH ref two notches









LMOA, Zig Zags may help some, but I prefer good old Hops and Barley









lol I am pretty certain the CPU is stable, but anyway, I know that I will probably need more CPU ref because this is the first time I didn't bluescreen with it set manually. But the MCH is still on auto.. so idk where to start from, because it scales with fsb increase and don't say where it's at


----------



## NoGuru

Sine we have the best overclocking 775 boards out, I recommend some of us get in on this action http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-team-oct.html


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sine we have the best overclocking 775 boards out, I recommend some of us get in on this action http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-team-oct.html










hmmmm


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sine we have the best overclocking 775 boards out, I recommend some of us get in on this action http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-team-oct.html


i would do it, but i cant seem to get any higher than 4.2ghz on my E7200 as far as sucidie running goes which really makes me pissed as i was running 1.5v which should be way more than enough.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


i would do it, but i cant seem to get any higher than 4.2ghz on my E7200 as far as sucidie running goes which really makes me pissed as i was running 1.5v which should be way more than enough.










perhaps that's not your problem.

And as much as I'd like to enter, my skills are mediocre and I need the rig for gaming. ..also "don't mess with something you can't afford to fix"


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well i got my q9550 in it has a sorta high vid it hk 1.2625 just now about to test it seems to run hot tho.


----------



## steven937595

well i'm out for a few hrs now. I'm gonna keep p95 small fft's running thou. cya


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


i would do it, but i cant seem to get any higher than 4.2ghz on my E7200 as far as sucidie running goes which really makes me pissed as i was running 1.5v which should be way more than enough.


But we can help you get higher.<---------Not a Zig Zag pun


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I wonder if anyone knows if my q9550 batch is good or bad it is a L946C000 and week 2/04/10.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
I wonder if anyone knows if my q9550 batch is good or bad it is a L946C000 and week 2/04/10.

Not sure if there is a compilation of batch #'s anywhere.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
well i'm out for a few hrs now. I'm gonna keep p95 small fft's running thou. cya

F10 are the latest for the 1.1


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol so far im having little luck getting this q9550 to 4ghz or beyond lol its alot differt then my q6600.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Lol so far im having little luck getting this q9550 to 4ghz or beyond lol its alot differt then my q6600.


Don't forget to change your sig. You should get in the bench comp. I know you will do great.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Not sure if there is a compilation of batch #'s anywhere.


I tried looking for Batch#'s when I was shopping for mine, but no luck...

I dont even know mine, it was already lapped when I got it...

I lost faith in magical batch #'s when I got that "legendary" L737B Q6600 that wouldnt run stable past 3.2GHz tho.... But thats another topic all together...

@ Bal3Wolf - What are your MIT settings? You can find a cheat sheet a few pages back and just fill it in...


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


That sounds like vid card error...

I wish I could see your issues, it sounds strange as a C2D @ 3.0 with a 5850 should run these games no problem...

What are the game settings you run? Gamer - Enthusiast?

And make sure you check all the boxes in catalyst center for use application settings.... You may be forcing the game to run at a higher performance level then your system can handle...

Try reflashing the bios? What bios did you flash it to? the rev 1.6 should be Fa - FB - FD - FE. No numbered releases...


since my cpu has only 2 cache mb could that be the problem?

On crysis I have it blasted all high aa on 2x

catalyst is all set to default. I'm actually tired of ccc, can I just remove it? whats the point of it?

************************************************** *************************************

and another thing guys, this is getting out of control with the f10 lol

every time I start my computer when it gets to the bios logo screen the computer shuts off and tries to turn it self back on... what I mean is that it goes off goes on (lights come on) goes off goes on etc...and the only way I can stop it is by flipping the switch of the psu....this is not normal... and don't tell me it is.. because thats not a working computer.

even if I put it on standby when I turn it back on the computer lights come on but doesn't boot up to the desktop and when I hold the power button the shut it off the computer turns it self on and off and on etc....this is getting out of hand...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Don't forget to change your sig. You should get in the bench comp. I know you will do great.


Lol doubtful so far this chip is being a pain havet found anything remotly stable yet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


I tried looking for Batch#'s when I was shopping for mine, but no luck...

I dont even know mine, it was already lapped when I got it...

I lost faith in magical batch #'s when I got that "legendary" L737B Q6600 that wouldnt run stable past 3.2GHz tho.... But thats another topic all together...

@ Bal3Wolf - What are your MIT settings? You can find a cheat sheet a few pages back and just fill it in...



I havet even found anything stable so im changing stuff alot still tried up to 1.33 vcore and .900 refs almost and 1.30 term.


----------



## 10acjed

The powere cycle, off - on - off - on etc.. Is from a failed bios boot or hardware failure, not broken, just an unstable setting in your bios causing it... You should clear your c-mos and start from scratch...

Start off by clearing your cmos, maybe even leaving the battery out for an hour or so. Then booting everything at stock and testing stand by & sleep as well as powering off and powering back on....

If it all works at default after a cmos clear, your problem is obviously your overclock.. If it does it at stock, either your board is faulty or the bios is....


----------



## NoGuru

.900 sounds to high. Have you set Skews yet? I have noticed almost everyone running 50ps on the MCH skew.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i set cpu and mch to 50 i just got 3800 to pass 2 times in linx so im onto somthing it had been bluescreening every time i did any stressing. I have crazy cool temps tho linx at 1.33 for little it ran didnt hit 55c.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


The powere cycle, off - on - off - on etc.. Is from a failed bios boot or hardware failure, not broken, just an unstable setting in your bios causing it... You should clear your c-mos and start from scratch...

Start off by clearing your cmos, maybe even leaving the battery out for an hour or so. Then booting everything at stock and testing stand by & sleep as well as powering off and powering back on....

If it all works at default after a cmos clear, your problem is obviously your overclock.. If it does it at stock, either your board is faulty or the bios is....


I hope its not a hardware failure, can I rule that out if everything works fine after the second restart? I'm on it now and noting is wrong.

This started ever since f10 bios.


----------



## freakb18c1

my old 4ghz code
stock skews good for 50 ibt runs

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: [8x]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:[+0.5]
CPU Frequency ...........................:4.00GHZ (471X8.5)

********** Clock Chip Control ********

Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [471]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:[100]
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

>>>>> Advanced Clock Control

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]

******** DRAM Performance Control ********

Performance Enhance...................: [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [DISABLED]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [400MHZ]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..............: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 1066..............: [942]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)................: [MANUAL]

>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ..........................................5
tRP'............................................5
tRAS.......................................... 15

Advanced Timing Control [Press Enter]

****** Motherboard Voltage Control ******
>>> CPU

Load-Line Calibration...................[DISABLED]
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.21250V [1.33125]
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V [1.260V]
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V [1.500]
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.760V [0.838]

>>>MCH/ICH

MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V [1.280V]
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V [0838]
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V [0.920]
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V [1.500]
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V [1.100]

>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V [1.840]
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V [0.920]
Channel A Reference 0.900V [0.920]
Channel B Reference 0.900V [0.920]

-------------------------------------------------------------
Advanced Bios Features

Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabledh]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Chill out and knock down a few







. It's not the end of the world cause your PC is misbehaving. Just let it run and don't worry, be happy


----------



## steven937595

you remind me, i haven't set any skew settings yet. both at 0ps. what should I do? and so far it has been 4hr, 55mins stable on small ffts. I'm just gonna call it stable enough to test the fsb that fails after 3mins 2 seconds.6mins with a cpu ref bump


----------



## steven937595

well it froze after 26sec of manually putting 0.848v mch reference. trying 0.888v mch ref, 0.848v cpu ref hope it'll boot froze after 6sec large fft's. I think this is where i need to understand ps skews. gonna try 1.340v mch core, 0.848v mch ref, and more cpu ref


----------



## steven937595

alright so after trying a lot of things, i keep getting errors around one minute in of large ffts. just gonna wait for some input


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
alright so after trying a lot of things, i keep getting errors around one minute in of large ffts. just gonna wait for some input


for what you are trying to hit i wouldn't go to crazy with refs right now since its only 3.8ghz
keep at auto for now
i noticed your ram voltage was a little low try 2.1 and set cpu pll back to 1.50 you def do not need 1.57 for 3.8


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
for what you are trying to hit i wouldn't go to crazy with refs right now since its only 3.8ghz
keep at auto for now
i noticed your ram voltage was a little low try 2.1 and set cpu pll back to 1.50 you def do not need 1.57 for 3.8

2.1 would fry my ram. it's a LV 1.8v kit, running under rated speed. and i was able to make 9mins with a cpu term bump to 1.360v.


----------



## steven937595

well no matter what i do it still gives me your run-ot-the-mill 0.5, expected less than 0.4 with small ffts. this time raised cpu vcore up a notch and got 4something mins. I gonna give it a rest, i'll check back later.


----------



## hoss331

Maybe I missed it but whats the vid of this chip again? Also if your using 1.34 VTT 0.848 is what auto will be using for the references.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

MMMMM...

can someone tell me what was said over the last 3 pages?
i'm kinda lost after all the zig zag, hops and barley talk....









anyways nice to see some of you guys representing us in that overclock competition.. make us proud. i thought about maybe doing it with this E6750 chip, but using for sumtin else for a family member.

oh ya, Microcenter trip this weekend was good, bought a EVGA 6200 AGP 8X for a friend new in the box for $9.99 and a $10.00 mail in rebate... so i paid a penny.. Thanks Microcenter..
Also got a new keyboard, a Logitech Illuminated.. nice feel and look, feels like a laptop.
Had to put the old razer tarantula aside for awhile.. hated that huge thing..

I'm gonna swap over my UD3P & Q9550 (once i get it) to a new CM690 II Advanced and use my UD3L and my E6750 (sig rig) and give it to my nephew for a gaming computer. i guess each week i will be making trips to microcenter to buy some stuff, but ordering a lot online too like a new vid card....


----------



## steven937595

well i can always add or take some voltages away, but get mixed results. so i am doing two passes of memtest86+ 4.00. IDK about ps skew, or exactly what is the problem. always same rounding error or freezing when i put too much voltage in one place. I can fill out another tim if i need to


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


my old 4ghz code
stock skews good for 50 ibt runs

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: [8x]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:[+0.5]
CPU Frequency ...........................:4.00GHZ (471X8.5)

********** Clock Chip Control ********

Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [471]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:[100]
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

>>>>> Advanced Clock Control

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]

******** DRAM Performance Control ********

Performance Enhance...................: [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [DISABLED]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [400MHZ]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..............: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 1066..............: [942]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)................: [MANUAL]

>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ..........................................5
tRP'............................................5
tRAS.......................................... 15

Advanced Timing Control [Press Enter]

****** Motherboard Voltage Control ******
>>> CPU

Load-Line Calibration...................[DISABLED]
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.21250V [1.33125]
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V [1.260V]
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V [1.500]
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.760V [0.838]

>>>MCH/ICH

MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V [1.280V]
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V [0838]
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V [0.920]
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V [1.500]
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V [1.100]

>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V [1.840]
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V [0.920]
Channel A Reference 0.900V [0.920]
Channel B Reference 0.900V [0.920]

-------------------------------------------------------------
Advanced Bios Features

Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabledh]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


Thanks i used your settings exacty almost and now im 17 passes on linx stable befor i couldnt make it half of a pass.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Thanks i used your settings exacty almost and now im 17 passes on linx stable befor i couldnt make it half of a pass.





















You sig still says q6600. Still having second thoughts?


----------



## steven937595

hmm... i may have to try this. the only things i don't like are:
LLC off, performance enhance isn't standard, memory multiplier. i think i'll save my OC progress and give this a shot, and be amazed if it works first try or requires little tweaking


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*











You sig still says q6600. Still having second thoughts?


Na i just aint updating the sig till i get a final overclock im trying to get a little higher or stay at 4ghz and use less vcore.


----------



## steven937595

The settings failed to get past windows logo in bootloader. I'll try a lil more pll


----------



## steven937595

lol screw everything i have been working on if i can stabilize this
edit: WTH lol forsome reason it scewed up my G15 LCD applets so only some are there. idk if related. and it froze when started testing. hmm..


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i hear you i was fighting with the cpu for 2hrs then i saw his settings and used some of them and modifyed others. Now im testing 4ghz with 1.31 vcore i thk my ram is limiting me cause it errors if i go past 1150 on it now. 4ghz with 1.34 was stable 20 passes of linx and no crashes or bsod.


----------



## steven937595

i bsod'd with 1sec of smal fft's. i think i'mma play around with those settings for a while


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jus'Chillin'* 
PS - Congratz Hos; been watching your progressions for a while now; very nice











Thanks


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


I hope its not a hardware failure, can I rule that out if everything works fine after the second restart? I'm on it now and noting is wrong.

This started ever since f10 bios.


Its something to do with a bios setting... Easy way to determine which setting is to load optimized defaults, clear cmos and try at stock and see if the problem persists...

I have the power cycle issue whenever it has a hard power off, like when power goes out, or when benching and it locks up and I have to force off.

Otherwise when restarting its fine. 
When cold booting I get one power on, lights/fans, then off for a sec and powers up and everythings fine...

So I have a similar issue... But I dont use standby or sleep, neither has worked for me on any board with Vista or 7.....


----------



## steven937595

it seems like ther only thing holding my OC whether is bat s**t, but i have taken the settings posted, and pretty much changed it to where i was lol. just this time, idk how stable the cpu is, but trying to stabilize it at 4.0 without knowing anything about the fsb (haven't tested large fft's). the only thing i am keeping from his oc is tge ratio of cpu term:cpu ref, and same for mch, so they raise together. sofar 6min of smal fft's at 4.0ghz! (kept freezing at a min or so before another voltage bump)
edit: froze after 8min 13sec


----------



## Bal3Wolf

4ghz seems pretty stable now about 30 passes of linx going to do more also 1.36 is max safe vcore i can use right ?

Quote:



MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [turbo]
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: [8x]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:[+0.5]
CPU Frequency ...........................:4.00GHZ (471X8.5)

********** Clock Chip Control ********

Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [471]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:[101]
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

>>>>> Advanced Clock Control

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]

******** DRAM Performance Control ********

Performance Enhance...................: [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [DISABLED]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [auto]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..............: [auto]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 1066..............: [1130]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)................: [MANUAL]

>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ..........................................5
tRP'............................................5
tRAS.......................................... 18

Advanced Timing Control [Press Enter]

****** Motherboard Voltage Control ******
>>> CPU

Load-Line Calibration...................[DISABLED]
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.2650V [1.3250]
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V [1.260V]
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V [1.610]
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.760V [0.838]

>>>MCH/ICH

MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V [1.300V]
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V [0838]
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V [0.920]
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V [1.590]
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V [1.200]

>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V [2.140]
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V [0.920]
Channel A Reference 0.900V [0.920]
Channel B Reference 0.900V [0.920]

-------------------------------------------------------------
Advanced Bios Features

Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabledh]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


----------



## NoGuru

No max safe is 1.45 
1.36 is max VID Intel will send a chip out at.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


lol screw everything i have been working on if i can stabilize this
edit: WTH lol forsome reason it scewed up my G15 LCD applets so only some are there. idk if related. and it froze when started testing. hmm..


Yea, I've just about killed my W7 OS with the past few days of testing bad settings. Using a slightly battered XP ATM. Going to ghost them back after I hit 556FSB!!!!

Testing 525 now. Setting all GTLs back to auto except MCH GTL. Working better that way. Skews do nothing for me ATM. Skews are set 100,200,300.....1500. Huge jumps compared to the Giga board.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Yea, I've just about killed my W7 OS with the past few days of testing bad settings. Using a slightly battered XP ATM. Going to ghost them back after I hit 556FSB!!!!

Testing 525 now. Setting all GTLs back to auto except MCH GTL. Working better that way. Skews do nothing for me ATM. Skews are set 100,200,300.....1500. Huge jumps compared to the Giga board.


lol idk where MCH GTL or GTL settings are. I realized it for some reason, excluded the applets from the list. so i just found them with the few left and startd em back up, so the G15 gamepanel software keeps them on the list again. Raised the vcore high, like 1.3-1.4v, and got 12min so far wth small fft's!
still havent tested blend or large fft's, so the fsb could be as stable as old fireworks and i wouldn't know yet

edit:15min even, frozen! damn. I don't want to put any more vcore, what to do?


----------



## JrockMOD

Is there buttons to clear the cmos? or pin? or oldschool and remove cmos?


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


Is there buttons to clear the cmos? or pin? or oldschool and remove cmos?


somewhere at the bottom of the board there is a jumper. connect it, boot (will just hang there) so force shut down, remove jumper, bios clear


----------



## Bal3Wolf

theirs 2 pins on the board you need to short when its off and it will clear the cmos. I just short them with a knife or screwdriver usualy just becarful.


----------



## steven937595

unless i'm doing something wrong(probably am) I have one power hungry chip. 4.0ghz and it wasn't satisfied with 1.37v, so now trying 1.4v just for 4.0, when i see some people with 4.1-4.5 with these voltages
edit:....... and 4:25 frozen. guess more voltage wasn't great. really could use some help


----------



## steven937595

OK so this is where i'm at. this vcore got me 15min small fft, more vcore got me 5min.
I think my CPU termination likes alot of voltage to be happy. also have no clock skews. could somebody help me out? with the CPU stability, even though the fsb probably isn't stable, however ram has been tested. It always freezes in p95 small fft's, but with no errors so far, just freezing.

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550 E0
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P v1.1
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = G.Skill DDR2-9600 1200mhz 1.8v

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00ghz (471x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1130
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (8)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (2)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.33750v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.340v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.888v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.340v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.888v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.950v
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.610v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.900v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.950v
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.950v
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.950v


----------



## Bal3Wolf

You could just have a crappy clocker mine seems to top out at 4.0 at 4.1 1.36 vcore waset enugh to make it stable.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
You could just have a crappy clocker mine seems to top out at 4.0 at 4.1 1.36 vcore waset enugh to make it stable.

I guess i'll try 1.35000v, but i think the problem is somewhere else. possibly cuz this would make a whole +0.05v just for 200mhz


----------



## Bal3Wolf

well for me from 4000 to like 4130 i went up from 1.33 to 1.36 and still waset stable.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
I guess i'll try 1.35000v, but i think the problem is somewhere else. possibly cuz this would make a whole +0.05v just for 200mhz

With where your CPU Term is you should be at about 1.36


----------



## steven937595

well1.35 got me 6mins, 3sec. I wonder if the vcore is actually the problem, because more voltage isn't showing progress. i got 15min at 1.37, however 1.37 also got me 4mins. always freezing, not rounding errors. anything that would explain this?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
With where your CPU Term is you should be at about 1.36









i was at 0.838 at 1.36 i didnt change it.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
i was at 0.838 at 1.36 i didnt change it.

wel 1.56vcore got 56seconds. goin down to 1.4 or so, and changing those voltages


----------



## steven937595

so with the CPU term at 1.6, and cpu vcore around 1.4something, it's been 33min so far. lol 8k length fine, 12k length fine, but my caps were squealin up a storm with 10k length fft's lol


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


so with the CPU term at 1.6, and cpu vcore around 1.4something, it's been 33min so far. lol 8k length fine, 12k length fine, but my caps were squealin up a storm with 10k length fft's lol


That is way to high for Term. Your going to blow a cap!


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That is way to high for Term. Your going to blow a cap!


crap... well this is what's allowing my cpu to work. wat u recommend? I think i raised cpu reference with it aswell. I could try high cpu ref, 1.4 cpu term?


----------



## NoGuru

I would raise vcore first. Usually keeping term about .2 below vcore, unless your talking high clocks, which were not.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I would raise vcore first. Usually keeping term about .2 below vcore, unless your talking high clocks, which were not.


I should raise vcore? lol not exactly makin sense. I get that it goes with a good ratio, but raising one voltage that's fine to work with one that's too high. besides, 1.6vcore is pushing it too far for 4.0ghz! I want to lower vcore if possible to the 1.3's. I'm thinking lower CPU term to 1.4, but keep the CPU reference where it is (high 0.800's) and hope that will keep the cpu stable. been stabe on small fft's for 45mins now
edit: i shut it down after 49mins small fft's. gotta get my voltages straight.


----------



## steven937595

so it WAS at:
Vcore: 1.34375v
CPU term: 1.360v
CPU ref: 0.886v
MCH core: 1.340v
MCH ref: 0.848v
---------------------
changed CPU term to 1.340v
and changed cpu ref to closest (0.888v).
gonna give this a shot and hope that it wasn't the term, but rather ref that kept it goin


----------



## Bal3Wolf

im stoping at 4ghz kinda disapointed how hot it gets tho 65c with linx at 4ghz with my mega.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


im stoping at 4ghz kinda disapointed how hot it gets tho 65c with linx at 4ghz with my mega.


how good the megas? i got a h50 and at high volts, the max temp on hottest core was 63c so far (23c room temp)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

your running prime95 tho right.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


your running prime95 tho right.


thanx for reminder lol. mega wins hahah


----------



## Bal3Wolf

prime95 small fft 56-60c on the hottest core i just was hoping it would run cooler then my q6600 did even tho i am overclocked 400 more mhz then the q6600 almost same voltages tho.


----------



## steven937595

yea, but i've noticed the difference between my h50, and other air coolers. after hours of testing the air coolers can get up to 10 degrees hotter than the first load temps. my h50 dosen't heat up any more than what you generally see in ~30minutes


----------



## steven937595

well i was able to keep the high cpu ref, with a cpu term of 1.34 ank get (17min so far). still squeals on the 10k length fft's. Anyone object to 0.888v cpu ref? idk if it's safe


----------



## bakageta

So, looking for some advice on my UD3R... I recently had an OCZ 700w StealthXStream die an early death, and it seems to have taken my beloved UD3R with it. I replaced it with a TX850, and all of the components work fine in a spare board, but no matter what I put in my UD3R now, I get all of the phase led's lighting up, no cpu fan, no video and no beep codes.

I bought the board new at newegg about 6 months ago, so it's not terribly old. Am I right in guessing it's pretty much dead, or at least beyond user serviceable? Do I stand any chance at getting something like this repaired/replaced through Gigabyte's RMA department? Or do I need to start trying to track down another board?


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


well i was able to keep the high cpu ref, with a cpu term of 1.34 ank get (17min so far). still squeals on the 10k length fft's. Anyone object to 0.888v cpu ref? idk if it's safe



The squeals are normal so dont worry about them and the 0.888 is also fine for 1.34, thats really only 2 steps over stock/auto.


----------



## steven937595

well i stoped testing, because the voltages might not be good (0.888v cpu ref, 1.34 cpu term). and it froze on large fft's after 7mins. gonna start testing tomorrow, but i need something that can keep the cpu stable, and fsb happy and stable. cya
edit: thanks hoss! i guess i'm gonna boot up and test small fft's overnight. but i know for a fact it can't handle large fft's yet. gotta correct some other voltage and get it straight.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
The squeals are normal so dont worry about them and the 0.888 is also fine for 1.34, thats really only 2 steps over stock/auto.

do you know what should be acceptable for mch core/ref voltages? I'm thinking i'll have to raise those to help stabilize the fsb


----------



## hoss331

Try this, its kinda overkill for your speed but I just want to see if it will pass than you can start lowering. And whats the vid on this chip?

Code:



Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8        ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.5    ]
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz............................[ 471 x 8.5]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 471      ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv   ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv   ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps or 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333      ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40B    ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1130     ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5       ]
tRCD............................................[ 5       ]
tRP.............................................[ 5       ]
tRAS............................................[ 15      ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[3].........................................[ 3       ]
tWTR[3].........................................[ 3       ]
tWR[6]..........................................[ 6       ]
tRFC[54]........................................[ 54      ]
tRTP[3].........................................[ 3       ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 8 ].................[ 8       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ].................[ Auto    ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1066    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 8 ].................[ 8       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ].................[ Auto    ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1066    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore         [ 1.15  ].....................[ 1.400   ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20  ].....................[ 1.340   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50  ].....................[ 1.500   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760 ].....................[ 0.873   ]

MCH Core          [ 1.100 ].....................[ 1.400   ]
MCH Reference     [ 0.760 ].....................[ 0.888   ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ].....................[ Auto    ]
ICH I/O           [ 1.500 ].....................[ 1.500   ]
ICH Core          [ 1.100 ].....................[ 1.100   ]

DRAM Voltage      [ 1.800 ].....................[ 1.90    ]
DRAM Termination  [ 0.900 ].....................[ Auto    ]
Channel A Ref     [ 0.900 ].....................[ Auto    ]
Channel B Ref     [ 0.900 ].....................[ Auto    ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
im stoping at 4ghz kinda disapointed how hot it gets tho 65c with linx at 4ghz with my mega.

Don't worry about your temps in Linx. 65C is fine. Linx gets way hot. That's just how it is. If it gets to 80C, don't worry, so long as it's stable.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bakageta*


So, looking for some advice on my UD3R... I recently had an OCZ 700w StealthXStream die an early death, and it seems to have taken my beloved UD3R with it. I replaced it with a TX850, and all of the components work fine in a spare board, but no matter what I put in my UD3R now, I get all of the phase led's lighting up, no cpu fan, no video and no beep codes.

I bought the board new at newegg about 6 months ago, so it's not terribly old. Am I right in guessing it's pretty much dead, or at least beyond user serviceable? Do I stand any chance at getting something like this repaired/replaced through Gigabyte's RMA department? Or do I need to start trying to track down another board?


Are you sure everything is connected correctly? You should be able to RMA it no problem, will probably take about three weeks though.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Are you sure everything is connected correctly? You should be able to RMA it no problem, will probably take about three weeks though.


Yeah, giga is good with RMA from what I have heard.. 3 weeks is the average down time for any RMA..

1 week shipping each way, 1 week processing...


----------



## Dylock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You came to the right place. In fact, I am pretty good with the hardware in your sig







I will give you a couple links where you need to start. First read my voltage terminology for the EP45
Then post your questions in this section http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ers-guide.html

Well I read up on voltages/wattages/timings. I've read numerous posts on several threads. I'm ready to OC my E8400. I have a Xigmatek Rifle cooler, so I'm not worried about heat.

What I want: Not looking to increase voltage (although that is an option for later). From what I've read, I can crank out more than 20% GHz.

Situation: With the RAM I'm using, I already have it on 2.1V and 2.40B for System Memory Multiplier SPD.

Problem: I have no clue how to OC my processor from the BIOS. Do I use the software that came from Gigabyte? I'd rather not. Could someone tell me the exact settings to put into my BIOS, and then explain why that is tailored to my processor/system? I would appreciate that very much.

Problem 2: Will OC'ing my processor affect my RAM at all? I've had horrible micro-stuttering until I went to the G.Skill website and figured out my voltage/SMM was wrong (yes, I'm a noob).

Cheers


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylock* 
Well I read up on voltages/wattages/timings. I've read numerous posts on several threads. I'm ready to OC my E8400. I have a Xigmatek Rifle cooler, so I'm not worried about heat.

What I want: Not looking to increase voltage (although that is an option for later). From what I've read, I can crank out more than 20% GHz.

Situation: With the RAM I'm using, I already have it on 2.1V and 2.40B for System Memory Multiplier SPD.

Problem: I have no clue how to OC my processor from the BIOS. Do I use the software that came from Gigabyte? I'd rather not. Could someone tell me the exact settings to put into my BIOS, and then explain why that is tailored to my processor/system? I would appreciate that very much.

Problem 2: Will OC'ing my processor affect my RAM at all? I've had horrible micro-stuttering until I went to the G.Skill website and figured out my voltage/SMM was wrong (yes, I'm a noob).

Cheers









Do not use Easy Tune6 to overclock. We use it to look at what volt's are set to, and screen shots.
When you OC the CPU set the Latch to to keep your ram underclocked, so Latch 400 or 333 and 2.00
Start by increasing the FSB by abut 10 at a time and test using Prime95 small ftt's. Test for 15 min, if it passes increase FSB again until failure. Then start to increase Vcore and test, if failure try CPU Termination and test. CPU termination is usually .2 lower then vcore. You may have to increase MCH as well.
Just change one setting at a time, and write down what you have tested.


----------



## Dylock

Thanks for the quick reply.

Appreciate the warning too, on not using EasyTune (why is it bad?).
I can grasp the math behind raising the FSB, in relation to my CPU. Not sure how the latch relates, will have to hit the books again *sigh*
I am sorry, it seems I'm reaching a bit too high at my current level of understanding.









Found an article on an E8600, raising the FSB from 333Mhz to 360Mhz. However they were using DDR3-1333 and ended up at 1152Mhz. Why or how, I have no idea (latch+SMM?). No vCore increase. This was on a MSI P45D3 Neo-F.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ck,2316-4.html

Since the E8600 and E8400 are so similar, I'm hoping to hit 3.6Ghz too w/o changing vCore. Wishful thinking? Perhaps.

My ToDo List:
-Study relation of FSB to memory. Also if my RAM can be OC'ed w/o stability loss
-Study implications of underclocking RAM and related stability/life-expectancy risks
-Study limitations & effects of raising FSB w/o raising vCore


----------



## hoss331

Whats wrong with ET6? I use it all the time when testing, benching or trying to nail down oc settings. When all you need to do is a moderate change in voltage, reference or fsb jump theres no need to reboot, just use et6 and keep on testing. The settings in et6 are no different than if they were set in the bios, now obviously when i get where I want the settings get hard set in the bois.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylock* 








Thanks for the quick reply.

Appreciate the warning too, on not using EasyTune (why is it bad?).
I can grasp the math behind raising the FSB, in relation to my CPU. Not sure how the latch relates, will have to hit the books again *sigh*
I am sorry, it seems I'm reaching a bit too high at my current level of understanding.









Found an article on an E8600, raising the FSB from 333Mhz to 360Mhz. However they were using DDR3-1333 and ended up at 1152Mhz. Why or how, I have no idea (latch+SMM?). No vCore increase. This was on a MSI P45D3 Neo-F.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ck,2316-4.html

Since the E8600 and E8400 are so similar, I'm hoping to hit 3.6Ghz too w/o changing vCore. Wishful thinking? Perhaps.

My ToDo List:
-Study relation of FSB to memory. Also if my RAM can be OC'ed w/o stability loss
-Study implications of underclocking RAM and related stability/life-expectancy risks
-Study limitations & effects of raising FSB w/o raising vCore

Your setting your expectations to low. I will get you to 4GHz or higher.
Do this to understand the straps better. Go into BIOS and set a latch and strap, then change the FSB and look at the ram speed change in BIOS.
Change the Latch or strap again and change FSB, look at the change in ram speed. Do not save anything, just play with the settings.

What is the VID and stepping of the chip? VID can be found using coretemp or Realtemp. Stepping can be seen on CPU-Z.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Whats wrong with ET6? I use it all the time when testing, benching or trying to nail down oc settings. When all you need to do is a moderate change in voltage, reference or fsb jump theres no need to reboot, just use et6 and keep on testing. The settings in et6 are no different than if they were set in the bios, now obviously when i get where I want the settings get hard set in the bois.

I do too, but not such a great idea for a beginner IMO. I just don't want him to use the Auto OC feature.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Whats wrong with ET6? I use it all the time when testing, benching or trying to nail down oc settings. When all you need to do is a moderate change in voltage, reference or fsb jump theres no need to reboot, just use et6 and keep on testing. The settings in et6 are no different than if they were set in the bios, now obviously when i get where I want the settings get hard set in the bois.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I do too, but not such a great idea for a beginner IMO. I just don't want him to use the Auto OC feature.

Gotta agree with NoG on this one--using the BIOS is the best way for a novice to learn to overclock----but yeah, you can tweak it higher using ET6 if you are experienced with it. My best clocks were achieved using ET6 to "walk it up"


----------



## PizzaMan

I start my OC with high voltages in a few areas and then use SetFSB or Clockgen to increase OC until I'm unstable and then I go from there.

525 was a no go. Working on nailing 520. The MCH GTL is getting really touchy.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i guess day 2 of fighting with my quad i got 4 ghz stable im just not really happy with the temps at all if i use tjmax of 100 its folding at 58c and linx in the high 70s [email protected] with 1.34 vcore and it idles at like 38-40c thats strange for my house considering its like 70-75f max in here. My [email protected] with 1.30 vcore ran same and lower temps.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I start my OC with high voltages in a few areas and then use SetFSB or Clockgen to increase OC until I'm unstable and then I go from there.

525 was a no go. Working on nailing 520. The MCH GTL is getting really touchy.


Haven't used ET6 to do this for quite awhile(so a bit foggy on the steps) ,but essentially the same --increase voltages,then increase FSB. Do your testing or go for high benches--either way it saves all that rebooting. Just make sure you write everything down so you can hard set it in BIOS later


----------



## c3m

Hey there peeps. I am kinda new to OCing really and i need some advice on ram timings and voltages i guess.
So here goes;
Running @400 to 430fsb with 1:1 or 4:5 fsb/ram ratios without problems with stabilty. But when im going for 4.0ghz im gettin bsod'ed or cycilng on off.
Any help would be appreciated.

P.S: Bout that MIT sheet. Couldnt get to put it here as a chart or something without uploading it. A real forum newbie here


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c3m* 
Hey there peeps. I am kinda new to OCing really and i need some advice on ram timings and voltages i guess.
So here goes;
Running @400 to 430fsb with 1:1 or 4:5 fsb/ram ratios without problems with stabilty. But when im going for 4.0ghz im gettin bsod'ed or cycilng on off.
Any help would be appreciated.

P.S: Bout that MIT sheet. Couldnt get to put it here as a chart or something without uploading it. A real forum newbie here









get the mit from my sig


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Try this, its kinda overkill for your speed but I just want to see if it will pass than you can start lowering. And whats the vid on this chip?

Code:



Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8        ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.5    ]
CPU Frequency 4.0GHz............................[ 471 x 8.5]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 471      ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv   ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv   ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps or 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333      ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40B    ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1130     ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5       ]
tRCD............................................[ 5       ]
tRP.............................................[ 5       ]
tRAS............................................[ 15      ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[3].........................................[ 3       ]
tWTR[3].........................................[ 3       ]
tWR[6]..........................................[ 6       ]
tRFC[54]........................................[ 54      ]
tRTP[3].........................................[ 3       ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 8 ].................[ 8       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ].................[ Auto    ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1066    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 8 ].................[ 8       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ].................[ Auto    ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1066    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore         [ 1.15  ].....................[ 1.400   ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20  ].....................[ 1.340   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50  ].....................[ 1.500   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760 ].....................[ 0.873   ]

MCH Core          [ 1.100 ].....................[ 1.400   ]
MCH Reference     [ 0.760 ].....................[ 0.888   ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ].....................[ Auto    ]
ICH I/O           [ 1.500 ].....................[ 1.500   ]
ICH Core          [ 1.100 ].....................[ 1.100   ]

DRAM Voltage      [ 1.800 ].....................[ 1.90    ]
DRAM Termination  [ 0.900 ].....................[ Auto    ]
Channel A Ref     [ 0.900 ].....................[ Auto    ]
Channel B Ref     [ 0.900 ].....................[ Auto    ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


you sure you didn't mean !.*3*40v on MCU core?? That's really high! I just booted with 0.888 mch ref and hoping it can stabilize the fsb some. CPU is quite happy from the 3-4hrs of testing last night (went to bed at 3am, had to shut down at 6:30 lol


----------



## c3m

attached MIT settings. keep in mind that I dont have some options available since i have a UD3LR MB so i wrote (xxx) on those.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c3m*


attached MIT settings. keep in mind that I dont have some options available since i have a UD3LR MB so i wrote (xxx) on those.


Your Ram is overclocked, try giving it a bump or two in volts.


----------



## c3m

I now decreased fsb to 375 to see if my ram will work. its quite stable at 900mhz 6-6-6-24 timings and 1.8 stock voltage. I was able to boot to windows under 445 FSB but kept gettin BSOD or failed at prime right after start while i was givin 1.9v to RAMS. So I'm guessin it must be something else.

Any ideas people ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c3m*


I now decreased fsb to 375 to see if my ram will work. its quite stable at 900mhz 6-6-6-24 timings and 1.8 stock voltage. I was able to boot to windows under 445 FSB but kept gettin BSOD or failed at prime right after start while i was givin 1.9v to RAMS. So I'm guessin it must be something else.

Any ideas people ?


Try increasing MCH a notch or two. Might be CPU term too.
Can you give me a link to your ram?


----------



## c3m

Have you read my MIT ? Can you please point me to a bit more specific direction ?

btw couldnt find direct links to my rams but theye are CM2x2048-6400C5C as in CPU-Z.
and 2x2gb 5-5-5-18 1.8v 800mhz kits at stock. (v3.1 with PCS IC if it will help any)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c3m*


Have you read my MIT ? Can you please point me to a bit more specific direction ?

btw couldnt find direct links to my rams but theye are CM2x2048-6400C5C as in CPU-Z.
and 2x2gb 5-5-5-18 1.8v 800mhz kits at stock. (v3.1 with PCS IC if it will help any)


Yes I have read your MIT. Well you might have maxed out that ram. Get to your highest stable OC and then drop the multiplier, start to raise FSB and see how far your ram will OC.


----------



## c3m

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes I have read your MIT. Well you might have maxed out that ram. Get to your highest stable OC and then drop the multiplier, start to raise FSB and see how far your ram will OC.


I dont know if its the same but im running at 375mhz FSB with 5:6 dram freq.Which makes currently 900mhz at the moment. I also tightened the timings back to stock which are 5-5-5-18.And prime large FFT is up and running for about 20mins now without any errors.

So as i said my rams are capable of running at 900mhz without any problems i suppose. Am I wrong or mistaken about something ?

A friend of mine told me that my cpu voltage settings are the cause of my problems.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c3m*


I dont know if its the same but im running at 375mhz FSB with 5:6 dram freq.Which makes currently 900mhz at the moment. I also tightened the timings back to stock which are 5-5-5-18.And prime large FFT is up and running for about 20mins now without any errors.

So as i said my rams are capable of running at 900mhz without any problems i suppose. Am I wrong or mistaken about something ?

A friend of mine told me that my cpu voltage settings are the cause of my problems.


Then you you become unstable 1:Raise Vcore 2:Raise CPU term 3:Raise MCH, if none of these work try 1:Raise Vcore 2 notches 2: Raise CPU term 2 notches 3: Raise MCH 2 notches.
See where I'm going here, test and move on test and move on.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I do too, but not such a great idea for a beginner IMO. I just don't want him to use the Auto OC feature.



Oh yea I dont recommend using the auto oc either, I was meaning more so once you have some kind of baseline its fine to use and much faster. When I was first starting on this board it was one of my favorite features.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


you sure you didn't mean !.*3*40v on MCU core?? That's really high! I just booted with 0.888 mch ref and hoping it can stabilize the fsb some. CPU is quite happy from the 3-4hrs of testing last night (went to bed at 3am, had to shut down at 6:30 lol



No I meant 1.40, I said its a little overkill for you speed but its not really that high, unlike the vtt you were using. You were saying it keeps erroring on the large ffts and thats usually a nb/ram issue so that was an attempt to get a workable baseline then you can start lowering the voltages. And you still havent told me the VID of the chip.


----------



## steven937595

can someone tell me if 1.38 or 1.4v is safe for mch core? i had a reccomendation MIT that said that. can't find any way to get fsb stable! also, what voltages are directlyrelated to the fsb? i need to know what to play with.

edit: u posted at same time. and how an i tell the VID?


----------



## c3m

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Then you you become unstable 1:Raise Vcore 2:Raise CPU term 3:Raise MCH, if none of these work try 1:Raise Vcore 2 notches 2: Raise CPU term 2 notches 3: Raise MCH 2 notches.
See where I'm going here, test and move on test and move on.


Testing right now. I will tell you how stable i am in a minute or so i hope









But is there a certain point that i shouldnt pass for MCH and CPU term. i.e: not going past 1.4v for vcore etc.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


can someone tell me if 1.38 or 1.4v is safe for mch core? i had a reccomendation MIT that said that. can't find any way to get fsb stable! also, what voltages are directlyrelated to the fsb? i need to know what to play with.

edit: u posted at same time. and how an i tell the VID?



with out a fan on nb i would say 1.48v is max if you have a case with good air flow.

for the vid just download core temp you'll see it there.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


can someone tell me if 1.38 or 1.4v is safe for mch core? i had a reccomendation MIT that said that. can't find any way to get fsb stable! also, what voltages are directlyrelated to the fsb? i need to know what to play with.

edit: u posted at same time. and how an i tell the VID?


coretemp tells you the vid

Also does anyone have any quick temps for getting 500fsb stable sence im kinda limited on temps i wanna hit i might try to run 500x8.


----------



## steven937595

coretemp, wien idle, and when i just started small fft's says the VID is 1.3000v


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ouch that could be your problem thats a high vid i was told mine was bad at 1.26.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
coretemp, wien idle, and when i just started small fft's says the VID is 1.3000v


mama mia 1.300v is high

dont feel bad tho i have 1.27500 and i run 4.4 24/7 @ decent volts.
i would suggest you clear you're cmos, and start off fresh
keep the cpu ref's at 0.785 for the cpu and 0.800 for the mch ref
loosen those ram timings what do they run @ stock ? 6-6-6-18?

give this a try steve

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25

CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive[800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[900mV]
Cpu Clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [50PS]

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40b
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200

DRAM Timing Selectable

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:6
tRCD ................................:6
tRP..................................:6
tRAS.................................:18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:62
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:9
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.4000
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.36
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.886

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.40
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.901
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: AUTO
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.8
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## c3m

So im still upping my voltages notch by notch but theres still no result.

What bout the max values ? I don't wanna fry anything this afternoon


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
mama mia 1.300v is high

dont feel bad tho i have 1.27500 and i run 4.4 24/7 @ decent volts.
i would suggest you clear you're cmos, and start off fresh
keep the cpu ref's at 0.785 for the cpu and 0.800 for the mch ref
loosen those ram timings what do they run @ stock ? 6-6-6-18?

give this a try steve

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25

CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive[800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[900mV]
Cpu Clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [50PS]

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40b
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200

DRAM Timing Selectable

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:6
tRCD ................................:6
tRP..................................:6
tRAS.................................:18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:62
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:9
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.4000
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.36
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.886

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.40
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.901
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: AUTO
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.8
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

uh, no. My memory is 5-5-5-15 1.8v 1200mhz stock, and i normally run static t-read down at 7. It's some killer ddr2. also, i am not looking to push the fsb all the way to 500.
and from current experience, if i raise the mch reference past 0.848v, (next bump all the way to 0.888v) it will freeze within the first minute


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i thk he posted the 500fsb specs for me i asked for some info on that.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
can someone tell me if 1.38 or 1.4v is safe for mch core? i had a reccomendation MIT that said that. can't find any way to get fsb stable! also, what voltages are directlyrelated to the fsb? i need to know what to play with.

edit: u posted at same time. and how an i tell the VID?

hoss is very reliable, if he say's try 1.4, do it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c3m* 
So im still upping my voltages notch by notch but theres still no result.

What bout the max values ? I don't wanna fry anything this afternoon









Max safe Vcore 1.45
Max safe Term 1.45
Max safe MCH 1.50 I think

Keep in mind that temp is more important then volt's for safety. If you need 1.50 vcore, but your rock stable and temps are good, "typicality below 74 Celsius" you should be fine.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
uh, no. My memory is 5-5-5-15 1.8v 1200mhz stock, and i normally run static t-read down at 7. It's some killer ddr2. also, i am not looking to push the fsb all the way to 500.
and from current experience, if i raise the mch reference past 0.848v, (next bump all the way to 0.888v) it will freeze within the first minute


hmmmm are you setting the cpu vtt 1.20 before making the ref adjustments correct?


----------



## c3m

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 

Max safe Vcore 1.45
Max safe Term 1.45
Max safe MCH 1.50 I think

Well I'm quite gettin there. tryin 1.36ish vcore right now with Term and MCH volts raisin together. Still no good though.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c3m* 
Well I'm quite gettin there. tryin 1.36ish vcore right now with Term and MCH volts raisin together. Still no good though.









No, not together, my bad way of explaining it, sorry. Just one at a time.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
hmmmm are you setting the cpu vtt 1.20 before making the ref adjustments correct?

idk! what is the vtt called on the ud3p???

and i had mch ref at 1.38 and got almost 2mins. guess i'll try 1.4


----------



## c3m

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
No, not together, my bad way of explaining it, sorry. Just one at a time.

Oh. I will just return to my recent voltages written in my MIT.txt then. I am closing in on my Vcore limit. Am I just gonna pump CPU Term and then MCH ?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


idk! what is the vtt called on the ud3p???

and i had mch ref at 1.38 and got almost 2mins. guess i'll try 1.4


cpu term im pretty sure.


----------



## steven937595

well my cpu term is at 1.340v, with cpu ref at 0.87?v
and my mch reference seems to be adverse to how long i can last in large fft's, so it's at 0.848v now, and mch ref is at 1.400v. currently 9min and counting on large fft's. wish ma lukk

edit: made 12mins, with a rounding error with large fft's. however, no freezing. this is atleast a step in the right direction. I think i'll test 1.42v mch core(if no difference, i may adjust cpu term or cpu ref)

edit2: 1.42 got me only 6mins, but no freezes. I gonna back mch ref down to 1.4, and raise the cpu term to 1.36, thus keeping the cpu ref at 0.886, and moving the mch ref to 0.861v, the middle ground between 0.84 and 0.88 that i've been wanting
edit 3:^msde 12 mins b4 round err.dam. i gonna give it a break and take a nap for a few hrs


----------



## Triglet

Hello all, new to these forums and pretty new to OC'ing. Just upgraded my E8400 to a Q9550, and want to OC it so it'll last me till Intel's next socket comes out.

Based on my rig, what kind of OC is realistic? I mainly game, so stability is a priority -- not looking to set any records.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triglet* 
Hello all, new to these forums and pretty new to OC'ing. Just upgraded my E8400 to a Q9550, and want to OC it so it'll last me till Intel's next socket comes out.

Based on my rig, what kind of OC is realistic? *I mainly game, so stability is a priority* -- not looking to set any records.

Appreciate your help.

+1

I am jumping on this boat
waiting for what others must say =)


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
well my cpu term is at 1.340v, with cpu ref at 0.87?v
and my mch reference seems to be adverse to how long i can last in large fft's, so it's at 0.848v now, and mch ref is at 1.400v. currently 9min and counting on large fft's. wish ma lukk

edit: made 12mins, with a rounding error with large fft's. however, no freezing. this is atleast a step in the right direction. I think i'll test 1.42v mch core(if no difference, i may adjust cpu term or cpu ref)

edit2: 1.42 got me only 6mins, but no freezes. I gonna back mch ref down to 1.4, and raise the cpu term to 1.36, thus keeping the cpu ref at 0.886, and moving the mch ref to 0.861v, the middle ground between 0.84 and 0.88 that i've been wanting
edit 3:^msde 12 mins b4 round err.dam. i gonna give it a break and take a nap for a few hrs

Keep cpu term and ref at 1.34/0.873, and only move mch ref back up to 0.888, what you will mostly need is 1 step above default/auto which is 0.888. What do you have your mch skew set at 0ps or 50ps?


----------



## dennyb

My opinion --A Q9550 on a UD3 series board P/R is pretty much a given. Other makes of mobo,not so much. Just don't expect to dial in a few voltages and call it a day. You will have to learn the characteristics of your chip and how it reacts on this board when you apply the voltages to it. Keep notes on everything you do so you will recognize what is working and what is causing problems for you. And you new guys should start off by reading NoGuru's thread

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triglet* 
Hello all, new to these forums and pretty new to OC'ing. Just upgraded my E8400 to a Q9550, and want to OC it so it'll last me till Intel's next socket comes out.

Based on my rig, what kind of OC is realistic? I mainly game, so stability is a priority -- not looking to set any records.

Appreciate your help.

You rig is good, the ram and cooler might hold you back a little, but you should get a decent OC out of it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
My opinion --A Q9550 on a UD3 series board P/R is pretty much a given. Other makes of mobo,not so much. Just don't expect to dial in a few voltages and call it a day. You will have to learn the characteristics of your chip and how it reacts on this board when you apply the voltages to it. Keep notes on everything you do so you will recognize what is working and what is causing problems for you. And you new guys should start off by reading NoGuru's thread

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

OUR thread GOOSE! You and many others contributed.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Keep cpu term and ref at 1.34/0.873, and only move mch ref back up to 0.888, what you will mostly need is 1 step above default/auto which is 0.888. What do you have your mch skew set at 0ps or 50ps?


from experience, it keeps freezing on me with high mch ref, but u wan't me to bring it in the 0.9xx's? geeze. and both skews are at 0ps


----------



## PizzaMan

Testing 530FSB now. Looking like mine likes negative MCH GTL adjustment.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Testing 530FSB now. Looking like mine likes negative MCH GTL adjustment.


yup at very high fsb negative refs help alot of some reason.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I thk i finaly have 4ghz and my ram at 1178 stable still would like better temps but i might have to either lap the cpu or keep remounting till i get lucky and get it perfect.


----------



## steven937595

well i'm declined to try high mch reference voltages when it seems to be getting me nowhere, however, i am trying small fft's with 1.32v cpu term, and something for cpu ref. Atleasgt i can lower that voltage, but even better, it allows me to play around in the multipliers for mch ref, so it's at 0.878v now


----------



## steven937595

well after prettymuch no luck, i am trying 50ps on mch voltage. can anyone explain what effect skews would have on my oc?

Put a 50ps skew on my mch clock, and now at 25mins and counting!!! I will definitely have to try and lower voltages, but atleast this is getting me close to stability! being a gamer with only one powerful rig, down time is especially annoying lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i been using some skew on the mch sence i started working on my overclock it trys to stablize the voltages i thk.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


i been using some skew on the mch sence i started working on my overclock it trys to stablize the voltages i thk.


well it's been one hour with skews, vs. 5minutes without. So if this passes, then i will run blend for system stability testing. After that, i know i can lower the CPU term, and hopefully the mch core (maybe mch ref too, was like 0.900)

Can you or anyone tell me would 0.900 be acceptable for mch ref? and 1.36+ for mch core? and if that would be ok for long-term use


----------



## GOTFrog

at high FSB things start getting out of sync thats what the skews fixes, thats a really dumb down explaination


----------



## Bal3Wolf

q9550+ud3p owns now what surpised me is clock for clock almost my vantage score went up 4.5k at same video card clocks.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


q9550+ud3p owns now what surpised me is clock for clock almost my vantage score went up 4.5k at same video card clocks.


hmm.. maybe i can improve my score. I always get like 14-15k no matter what preset, and my gpus are bringing the score way up lol


----------



## jcharlesr75

My system seems to be freezing up all of the sudden. I have lowered the oc a bit to try and help things, but its not working. I have noticed that when it crashes, the usb stops working. I dont know if the usb thing is a symptom or the result of the crash. I have been having problems with psu longevity. If the ps drops 5v would it cause this or is it most likely the mb. Its totally random as well, it can fail after two days or two hours. Has anyone else had a similar issue with this board?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


My system seems to be freezing up all of the sudden. I have lowered the oc a bit to try and help things, but its not working. I have noticed that when it crashes, the usb stops working. I dont know if the usb thing is a symptom or the result of the crash. I have been having problems with psu longevity. If the ps drops 5v would it cause this or is it most likely the mb. Its totally random as well, it can fail after two days or two hours. Has anyone else had a similar issue with this board?


I don't have that issue so i can't advise you as to the power supply,but if it is BIOS related the following will clear it up for you or rule it out as the problem

Clear the CMOS and "load Optimal Defaults" in exactly this way

Maybe your Bios is not configured properly. Do a CMOS reset and then load Optimum Defaults in this way
CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


My system seems to be freezing up all of the sudden. I have lowered the oc a bit to try and help things, but its not working. I have noticed that when it crashes, the usb stops working. I dont know if the usb thing is a symptom or the result of the crash. I have been having problems with psu longevity. If the ps drops 5v would it cause this or is it most likely the mb. Its totally random as well, it can fail after two days or two hours. Has anyone else had a similar issue with this board?


sounds like the psu definitely if it's dipping voltage significantly.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


hmm.. maybe i can improve my score. I always get like 14-15k no matter what preset, and my gpus are bringing the score way up lol


your only getting 14-15k ? with crossfire cards im getting 19k with a single [email protected]


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


your only getting 14-15k ? with crossfire cards im getting 19k with a single [email protected]


lol let me rephraise that, my cpu score is only 15k.

my vantage score is H18253
GPU 18863, CPU 15427.

and Performance got P21249
GPU 24250, CPU 15495.

clear now? lol

edit: your sig has a p21k score, with a q6600 getting like 35k! even if at 4.0ghz, that make since? or is there something wrong with my cpu scores. wat cpu score your q9550 normally get? (my scores were 3.8ghz) ...and hmm.. outdated version of vantage.. wondering wat if

edit: i guess there's some wierd version thing, they have changed the bench. i should have about right aswell as your q6600 post. hmm... they should atleast correct theirselfs somehow so that the two judging systems can be compared


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
from experience, it keeps freezing on me with high mch ref, but u wan't me to bring it in the 0.9xx's? geeze. and both skews are at 0ps


Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
well after prettymuch no luck, i am trying 50ps on mch voltage. can anyone explain what effect skews would have on my oc?

Put a 50ps skew on my mch clock, and now at 25mins and counting!!! I will definitely have to try and lower voltages, but atleast this is getting me close to stability! being a gamer with only one powerful rig, down time is especially annoying lol


Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
at high FSB things start getting out of sync thats what the skews fixes, thats a really dumb down explaination


Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
sounds like the psu definitely if it's dipping voltage significantly.

That simple fact that I have told you this in the beginning makes me not want to help you any more. If you ask for help, then do not take the persons suggestions, don't ask. You need to read more about overclocking and understand how to do it correctly. Good luck, I hope you get stable.


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## XtremeCuztoms

NoGuru here's to ya


----------



## decapitator

how is cross fire on the ud3p?
say for example i got a 5850 now and one a year from now


----------



## steven937595

well from what i remember, the mch core is at4.0, and mch ref was around 0.900, but with 50ps mch skew it has been stable for 4hrs, 30mins and counting. gonna let it run overnight, and tomorrow afternoon i will try lowering some voltages, hopefully getting the mch core down to 3.6 or less. ...maybe i'll just end the test and run blend overnight


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


lol let me rephraise that, my cpu score is only 15k.

my vantage score is H18253
GPU 18863, CPU 15427.

and Performance got P21249
GPU 24250, CPU 15495.

clear now? lol

edit: your sig has a p21k score, with a q6600 getting like 35k! even if at 4.0ghz, that make since? or is there something wrong with my cpu scores. wat cpu score your q9550 normally get? (my scores were 3.8ghz) ...and hmm.. outdated version of vantage.. wondering wat if

edit: i guess there's some wierd version thing, they have changed the bench. i should have about right aswell as your q6600 post. hmm... they should atleast correct theirselfs somehow so that the two judging systems can be compared


One in my sig is with my 8800gt as a phsyx card so it got a boost one i got today with just my q9550 and my 5870 is below.

3DMark Score P19074 3DMarks 
CPU Score 16076 
Graphics Score 20339


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


One in my sig is with my 8800gt as a phsyx card so it got a boost one i got today with just my q9550 and my 5870 is below.

3DMark Score P19074 3DMarks 
CPU Score 16076 
Graphics Score 20339


pretty good for one gpu, and 16k for 4.0 vs 15k for 3.8ghz makes sense. thanks.
decided to end the large fft's and run blend for the rest of the night. can't wait to get the voltages down if it is indeed stable. then i just need to change memory mult and run it at 1256mhz, or tighten the timings and subtimings as much as possible! cya man


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i just spent 5 or 6 times remounting my heatsink now im sorta happy with temps prime smallfft dont hit 60c and folding is under 50c.


----------



## Dylock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Do this to understand the straps better. Go into BIOS and set a latch and strap, then change the FSB and look at the ram speed change in BIOS.
Change the Latch or strap again and change FSB, look at the change in ram speed. Do not save anything, just play with the settings.

What is the VID and stepping of the chip? VID can be found using coretemp or Realtemp. Stepping can be seen on CPU-Z.

I played with the MCH latch and System Memory Multiplier.
Coretemp says VID is 1.3000v. Stepping is E0.
Intel says it is possible to go up to 1.3625v
http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLB9J

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Your setting your expectations to low. I will get you to 4GHz or higher.

I can appreciate the desire to realize the potential speed of my processor. However, I'm not looking to increase the vCore, set a personal record, or anything special the first time out. Maybe later









If I use this formula...
DRAM Final Clockrate = (2 x FSB)/Divider
...then with my 1066MHz, I'd have to do reduce my multiplier from 2.40 to ...wait a second. 2.40 SMM * 333FSB = 800Mhz? If so, I don't need to lower my ratio at all. Sanity check, please.
I found all that above from this thread
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...abyte-ds3.html

I am theorizing an FSB increase from 333Mhz to 400Mhz to reach my target 3.6Ghz (all on paper).

Also, I've read that I need to change my PCI-E from 'Auto' to 100Mhz so it doesn't scale with the FSB increase. Same with the PCI frequency.

I do say, wrapping my head around this stuff is the most fun I've had all day.


----------



## steven937595

well i ran a blend test overnight after i stopped large fft's at 4h30m.
just i woke up only to realize it was at the logon screen, meaning it must of bluescreened and rebooted. hmm... i'll try with lower voltages. it had to of worked for the first hour or so, 45min minimum. I must try harder! stability was so close.. ...i miss gaming


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
well i ran a blend test overnight after i stopped large fft's at 4h30m.
just i woke up only to realize it was at the logon screen, meaning it must of bluescreened and rebooted. hmm... i'll try with lower voltages. it had to of worked for the first hour or so, 45min minimum. I must try harder! stability was so close.. ...i miss gaming

Was your windows update on auto??

Just a thought.. I have had it happen a few times, Tuesday night is update night so......


----------



## slickwilly

The magic 1200 pages woot

(edit)
windows update has cost me way more than a few PPD
It is now set to download bet let me decide when to install!!!


----------



## decapitator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *decapitator* 
how is cross fire on the ud3p?
say for example i got a 5850 now and one a year from now

whats the performance hit with the slower speed second pci-e?


----------



## steven937595

I have always set windows update to not download, nor install automatically. I am thinking maybe it couldn't take the voltage for an extended period of time? I lowered the MCH core to 1.36, and i think the cpu term is at 1.34. both references are at 0.888v or 0.886v. hopefully this will work better. I let small fft's run for 30min. then i decided to let large fft's run (5h15m and counting) because i am pretty sure the cpu is stable (will test small fft's or just skip to blend later).

My other thoughts are maybe a heat issue? because the cpu so far on large fft's, the recorded max was 64c, and i remember small fft's said max 66c once. even if it went into the 70's it would probably take more heat to get it to shut down. maybe nb temps or something. I already have more than adiquite cooling though. got a 90cfm fan intake from drive bays, and a OCZ XTCv2 memory cooler cranked up.


----------



## JrockMOD

well I cleared out my cmos and guessed what every thing works fine. Was this necessary after the flash I did? or was it because of my overclock? if it was my overclock, why did the stability test past after 12 hour + ??? (that was before the new flash )(VER.F6 to F10)


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
well I cleared out my cmos and guessed what every thing works fine. Was this necessary after the flash I did? or was it because of my overclock? if it was my overclock, why did the stability test past after 12 hour + ??? (that was before the new flash )(VER.F6 to F10)

Yup, clearing CMOS and loading Optimal Defaults "correctly" is necessary after a flash. Glad you got it sorted


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Yup, clearing CMOS and loading Optimal Defaults "correctly" is necessary after a flash. Glad you got it sorted


















can i overclock it back to 3.0 without doing a long azz stability test again? lol since I know it was stable ? or are things different with F10?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
well I cleared out my cmos and guessed what every thing works fine. Was this necessary after the flash I did? or was it because of my overclock? if it was my overclock, why did the stability test past after 12 hour + ??? (that was before the new flash )(VER.F6 to F10)

When flashing bios you should.
Load optimized defaults - then run Q-flash - reboot and load optimized defaults again, boot to windows. then restart and go to overclocking..

I have skipped the 2nd load optimized and the bios didnt take, it reverted back to the previous on the next reboot...

@ steven..

If you can pass small fft's but fail blend or large, chances are its your ref voltage....

In my case check this post.... http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post9011086 it explains my method of ref testing... At that time I was 15+ hours small fft stable, but couldnt pass more than 2 - 3 hours blend. Always error on cores 1 and 2....


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 








can i overclock it back to 3.0 without doing a long azz stability test again? lol since I know it was stable ? or are things different with F10?

You may be able to-- try it. I was never able to run with the exact "old" settings but used them as a base to test from. Didn't take a whole lot of tweaking but ,yeah --some


----------



## JrockMOD

quick question, if I clear the cmos, does it revert back to F6?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


quick question, if I clear the cmos, does it revert back to F6?


no,it won't ---but anytime you clear the cmos you must load Op Defaults as well------here

CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention


----------



## JrockMOD

I usually just change the cpu host frequency at 375 giving me 3.0 and leave everything alone. I also disable the option where the cpu will go down if the computer is left idel C1E thing. Is that fine?

I don't want to mess with the volts =)


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


I usually just change the cpu host frequency at 375 giving me 3.0 and leave everything alone. I also disable the option where the cpu will go down if the computer is left idel C1E thing. Is that fine?

I don't want to mess with the volts =)


Yes, as long as you can pass stabilty tests you are good ---disable C1E and EIST when overclocked


----------



## steven937595

w00t! 7hrs on large fft's! now i just gotta hope the cpu is stable and try blend. if things go wrong again, 'll have to try small fft's first to double-check cpu stability. First i'll run some ibt


----------



## steven937595

AHHAH! IBT made me bsod. cpu unstable. 1.4vcore is plenty. wonder what.

...oh crap. upon entry of next boot it immediately bluescreened once i saw the desktop. perhaps overheat? i stopped watching after it was around 55c, and a maybe 20sec later +/- it bsod. could it of done that that quick?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Yes, as long as you can pass stabilty tests you are good ---disable C1E and EIST when overclocked

Lol for me c1e and any of the other crap does not help my cpu run cooler at idle so its not even worth having on.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

NB Cooler question really quick..
i was thinking of adding a NB cooler to my UD3P once i redo everything and add my Q9550. my question is this, will one like the Xigmatek Porter-N881 or the Thermalright HR-05 /HR-05-IFX fit between my True and the video card and still allow me to install a fan on the NB Cooler?


----------



## steven937595

dam! ok so IBT runs fine in standard mode (1024mb), but both times now that i have run high (2048mb), i have heard the caps squeal more, and both times bsod'd me. First time was 1.4 cpu ref, 2nd time was 1.6 cpu ref. WATT 2 DO?!?


----------



## bigjee

nvm


----------



## umgill45

Hi guys.
I've had the rig in my sig. for a while now and love it to death.

I was looking at picking up another GTX 260 and running SLi (not crossfire).

Has anyone been able to do this successfully with the motherboard?
I remember reading a member using some kind of bios change to enable SLi but I can't seem to find it.

Any help would be deeply appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## steven937595

so put the cpu term back to 1.34. apparently it won't take the standard without bsod if i raise the mch core to 1.38, so now i am trying it at mch core 1.34. made standard already. wish me luck

edit:YES but DAM! it made one successful burn on high! but bsod'd on the second time

ANY SUGGESTIONS?!?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umgill45* 
Hi guys.
I've had the rig in my sig. for a while now and love it to death.

I was looking at picking up another GTX 260 and running SLi (not crossfire).

Has anyone been able to do this successfully with the motherboard?
I remember reading a member using some kind of bios change to enable SLi but I can't seem to find it.

Any help would be deeply appreciated.
Thanks in advance.

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6708...therboard.html

http://xdevs.com/e107_plugins/conten...php?content.30

in 30 seconds that's what i found, i'm sure with some more research you may be able to find more info. i have " heard " it was done on this board "UD3" but as i remember it was 9800GT's or sumtin..


----------



## JrockMOD

strange I just overclock my bios to 3.0 and my computer reads 2.67 ?

Also I usually put my cpu performance enhanced on standard not turbo or extreme mode or whatever. Is that right?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


strange I just overclock my bios to 3.0 and my computer reads 2.67 ?

Also I usually put my cpu performance on normal not turbo or extreme mode or whatever. Is that right?


Helllloooo ? Disable EIST and C1E in BIOS and it will read correctly







--Normal is what i use


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


so put the cpu term back to 1.34. apparently it won't take the standard without bsod if i raise the mch core to 1.38, so now i am trying it at mch core 1.34. made standard already. wish me luck

edit:YES but DAM! it made one successful burn on high! but bsod'd on the second time

ANY SUGGESTIONS?!?


I thk your cpu is just a bad clocker try to get 3.7.-3.9 stable and work up from thier.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Helllloooo ? Disable EIST and C1E in BIOS and it will read correctly










I did, at least I thought I did I'll double check

*******update*****

yea I left out EIST, how silly of me. Its back to my original 3.0 =)

should I leave cpu enhance performance on standard when overclocking? I usually just leave it on standard.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

c1e eist and one other i thk i had atleast you might not with a e6400.


----------



## steven937595

I think the CPU is fine as far as clocking, it IBT apparently dosen't like high mch core. and i have already passed hours of small fft's, and no bat ibt tests if it don't bsod. i have already passed 2 burns on high (1.32v mch core), but manually stopped it and shut down because the mobo started beeping slowly. I set it to warn me if it got 70c/xxxf degrees in bios, but the temps never got higher than 67/67/68/68. I wonder if it was warning me of this, if so continue with caution, or if something else was going to fail


----------



## umgill45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6708...therboard.html

http://xdevs.com/e107_plugins/conten...php?content.30

in 30 seconds that's what i found, i'm sure with some more research you may be able to find more info. i have " heard " it was done on this board "UD3" but as i remember it was 9800GT's or sumtin..



Thanks. 
I'm reading through the thread and looks like it corrupted someones boot records.

Thanks for the links though.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ibt ? intel burn test has np problems for me running it.


----------



## steven937595

ok can someone quickily tell me the q9550 thermal limits!? like is 71.4c or w/e really enugh to cause damage? 2 cores already touched 69

edit: few.. still like to know, but i passed IBT on high! max coretemp 68/68/69/69


----------



## JrockMOD

I should leave the enhanced performance on standard correct


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


I should leave the enhanced performance on standard correct


turbo works for me.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


I should leave the enhanced performance on standard correct


gigabyte claims it helps on standard. i leade it and all the other sleep/clock gimmicks off


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


I should leave the enhanced performance on standard correct


If your not presetting your sub timings leave it on turbo, if you are presetting your sub timings its not really going to matter (performance wise) with a 4gb kit, 2gb kit is a different story.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea turbos always worked for me and it gives a memory bandwith boost over standard.


----------



## steven937595

well i've gotten prettymuch no input from this thread today. just started my blend test on p95 and going to run all night.

can anyone tell me if these are safe? for long use?
CPU termination 1.340v
CPU reference 0.888v
MCH core 1.320v
MCH reference 0.888v
----
later i'm going to have to lower my cpu vcore down from 1.4v, and change mem multiplier or tighten/more. I want to know if i can improve on my current four voltages above. I think my chip behaves well with high 0.8's for cpu ref, and i may be able to lower the others, as i never really worked my way up to stable, just tried and then 50ps skew on mch was the magic trick, so i'm left with idk how much extra voltage and idk where. -out for 2nite, peace

edit: while i'm still here, my caps sound like there's something dying in my case during 10k length fft's. also put my hand on top heatsink (north of socket, small one) and was warm/hot to the touch


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
yea turbos always worked for me and it gives a memory bandwith boost over standard.


If your not presetting your sub timings then yes you will usually see an increase in bandwidth. However from the testing ive done there is essentially no difference in bandwidth when the sub timings are preset while using a 2x2gb kit, if using a 2x1gb kit there is an increase though.

Heres a couple of runs I did awhile back using my 2x2 9600 Blades and 2x1 8000 Cellshocks. Sub timings are preset the same throughout the runs, only difference being the selected profile.

2x2gb Blades at 1250 standard profile









2x2gb Blades at 1250 turbo profile









2x2gb Blades at 1250 extreme profile









2x1gb Cellshocks at 1250 standard profile









2x1gb Cellshocks at 1250 turbo profile









2x1gb Cellshocks at 1250 extreme profile


----------



## Bal3Wolf

thats cool i probly havet even paid alot of attention to them sence i had my old gskill kit that was 2x1gig.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


If your not presetting your sub timings then yes you will usually see an increase in bandwidth. However from the testing ive done there is essentially no difference in bandwidth when the sub timings are preset while using a 2x2gb kit, if using a 2x1gb kit there is an increase though.

Heres a couple of runs I did awhile back using my 2x2 9600 Blades and 2x1 8000 Cellshocks. Sub timings are preset the same throughout the runs, only difference being the selected profile.

2x2gb Blades at 1250 standard profile 









2x2gb Blades at 1250 turbo profile 









2x2gb Blades at 1250 extreme profile 









2x1gb Cellshocks at 1250 standard profile









2x1gb Cellshocks at 1250 turbo profile









2x1gb Cellshocks at 1250 extreme profile











Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


If your not presetting your sub timings leave it on turbo, if you are presetting your sub timings its not really going to matter (performance wise) with a 4gb kit, 2gb kit is a different story.



na I haven't mess with the sub timings can I go to extreme?
the results are nice!?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Can anyone else get this board to use 1.35 or 1.37 vcore when im trying to set my voltages to try to get 4150-4300 out of it i jumps from 1.345 to 1.36 then 1.36 to 1.375 no inbetweens.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Can anyone else get this board to use 1.35 or 1.37 vcore when im trying to set my voltages to try to get 4150-4300 out of it i jumps from 1.345 to 1.36 then 1.36 to 1.375 no inbetweens.


I have a 1.35... Try setting you cpu ref to auto... I know the ref voltages change with the core voltages, so it may be causing it not to show a certain voltage setting...


----------



## Rootdogg

Hey guys.

About the chipset drivers / Win7 64.

In the system devices it always shows a Microsoft driver version 6.1.7600.16385 from 2006 for the 4 series chipset no matter what I install.

Also, the driver for the chipset on Gigabyte's website appears to be incorrect and does nothing on install.

However, I went straight to Intel website and got the "Intel Rapid Storage" driver which Everest shows as a real Intel driver, version 9.6.0.1014.

So, which is correct?


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rootdogg*


Hey guys.

About the chipset drivers / Win7 64.

In the system devices it always shows a Microsoft driver version 6.1.7600.16385 from 2006 for the 4 series chipset no matter what I install.

Also, the driver for the chipset on Gigabyte's website appears to be incorrect and does nothing on install.

However, I went straight to Intel website and got the "Intel Rapid Storage" driver which Everest shows as a real Intel driver, version 9.6.0.1014.

So, which is correct?


I always update the chipset from Intel with their Inf Update Utility, so far my boards work great--> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sear...lation+Utility


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
na I haven't mess with the sub timings can I go to extreme?
the results are nice!?

You might be able to depending on the strap and how high your overclock is, but I would start with turbo. Mild to moderate overclocks and higher overclocks that can use 2.66D should be able use exteme but it will need a little more mch.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Can anyone else get this board to use 1.35 or 1.37 vcore when im trying to set my voltages to try to get 4150-4300 out of it i jumps from 1.345 to 1.36 then 1.36 to 1.375 no inbetweens.

If you talking about voltage in windows no you wont see a 1.35 or 1.37. For one reason or another the in windows voltage moves in 0.016 increments but actual voltage does move in smaller increments, it just doesnt show it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I been using cpuz to check it seems to register the real voltages.


----------



## hoss331

CPUZ is what im talking about, it only displays voltages in 0.016 increments with this board and not in the smaller 0.008 increments like it would with other boards. 1.328 to 1.344 to 1.360 to 1.376 to 1.392 ect. so when you select an in between voltage from bios/et6 it still adjusts but its not enough for cpuz to register.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

hmm but thier is a setting for 1.350 but it jumps to 1.360 oh well im over it but is 2hrs of linx considerd stable ?

I redid my settings and im running the ref voltages on auto/normal and im stable at 4ghz still.

One thing im having problems with i cant set my ram timings i set them to 5 5 5 18 and their using 5 8 8 22 in windows when i check them.


----------



## decapitator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *decapitator*


how is cross fire on the ud3p?
say for example i got a 5850 now and one a year from now


whats the performance hit with the slower speed second pci-e?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

you wont notice the hit it would take a 5970 to see any drop, when i run my 8800gt for physx i dont notice any drop at all going from 16 to 8x on my 5870.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey guys, I forgot I was trying to sell my Motherboard, my CPu and 4 GB of OCZ reaper on a Local website, I just received an offer 2 hours ago, the guy wants all that for 570$, I would buy a EVGA Classified with an i7 930, what do you think guys? What would you do?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

that seems to be a pretty good price you could upgrade to a whole i7 with 600 bucks and a gigabyte or asus p6t.
200 for cpu
130 for mb
120 ram kit
120 ram kit


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


that seems to be a pretty good price you could upgrade to a whole i7 with 600 bucks and a gigabyte or asus p6t.


I would do it if I had that offer...

Your going to spend about 30 - 50 out of pocket in the end. Thats worth it...


----------



## slickwilly

This may have been asked and answered already but with over 1200 pages I am reluctant to search

Is there a water block for the chip set on this board?


----------



## GOTFrog

yeah and its been posted not long ago, I think its an EK block let me check for the post


----------



## JayC6

Hey all, I just put together a *cheap* system lately and figured I'd give it a shot at overclocking it. I'm currently running 3.6Ghz (450x8.0; 1:1), 1.28V load, with a max temp of 47C, VID is 1.275V. I'm looking to hit 4.0Ghz 24/7 but I don't know where to go from here. I've tried running 400x10 at one point with a 1.33V load, but it failed Prime in around 20 mins. I don't think that the chip is maxed out. Here's a filled out MIT sheet, hopefully I can get some suggestions!

CPU = E7500
Motherboard = EP45-UD3L
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = 2x1gb COrsair Dominator PC8500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8.0x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: o.o
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.6Ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.0D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 900
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.325
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: Auto
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: Auto
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Not Found in BIOS
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Not Found in BIOS
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Not Found in BIOS
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Not Found in BIOS


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


This may have been asked and answered already but with over 1200 pages I am reluctant to search

Is there a water block for the chip set on this board?


http://www.overclock.net/9075070-post11701.html


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
This may have been asked and answered already but with over 1200 pages I am reluctant to search

Is there a water block for the chip set on this board?

The EK NB/SB Water Block # 5 will fit, hoss331 has one on his NorthBridge, and mine is in a box, not installed yet.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JayC6*


Hey all, I just put together a *cheap* system lately and figured I'd give it a shot at overclocking it. I'm currently running 3.6Ghz (450x8.0; 1:1), 1.28V load, with a max temp of 47C, VID is 1.275V. I'm looking to hit 4.0Ghz 24/7 but I don't know where to go from here. I've tried running 400x10 at one point with a 1.33V load, but it failed Prime in around 20 mins. I don't think that the chip is maxed out. Here's a filled out MIT sheet, hopefully I can get some suggestions!



http://www.overclock.net/9104093-post11871.html

with your vid you may need a little more voltage


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Hey guys, I forgot I was trying to sell my Motherboard, my CPu and 4 GB of OCZ reaper on a Local website, I just received an offer 2 hours ago, the guy wants all that for 570$, I would buy a EVGA Classified with an i7 930, what do you think guys? What would you do?


I'd do that, and quickly, before the guy changes his mind.

I'd be more interested in one of MSI or Gigabyte's Core boards as a replacement, though.


----------



## JayC6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
http://www.overclock.net/9104093-post11871.html

with your vid you may need a little more voltage

Would you say that just bumping up the Vcore would be enough with leaving everything else on auto or should I manually set vtt and ref voltages values as well? If so, what would be a good level to start at if i were to jump to a 1.4Vcore?


----------



## slickwilly

Thanks for all the info. and links on a water block, after looking at some pic.s I think
I have found a use for left over copper flat bar I use to make a W.B. for my
ASUS P5N-D.


----------



## NoGuru

So this took about 10 minutes to get. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1151229


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
So this took about 10 minutes to get. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1151229

Very nice NoG and nice volts too--+reps


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Very nice NoG and nice volts too--+reps

Thanks! The temps were great too. This chip should be a lot of fun.


----------



## GOTFrog

Nice clock.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Thanks! The temps were great too. This chip should be a lot of fun.

so now you need to change that sig rig...... and i'll have the money by thursday this week for the 9550....

oh and very nice BTW


----------



## Bazmecc

I just put together a system for my friend, but it gets to the splash screen and either just sits there, or reboots after a few seconds

Q9550 E0, UD3P rev 1.6...not sure which BIOS, but anything after FB supports the CPU, so no idea what the problem is

I tried changing RAM, video cards, reseated CPU...
he got a PCP&C 860W PSU for it, and I've tried both the 8-pin and 2x4-pin CPU connectors

also tried unplugging everything else... HD's, DVD's, USB connectors...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Sounds like maybe you got a bad board or bad cpu or very small chance your board has the fa bios on it but gigabytes site does not even show 1 cpu that supports that bios so its wierd.


----------



## Bazmecc

ugh...this is gonna be a ____ to figure out...I'm gonna have to try the CPU in my UD3P...so much work


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea getting bad parts suck but every product has a failure rate even if its small.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i had similar situation with splash screen just sitting there for awhile and would reboot once i put everything together and there were 2 issues i found.
1. i had an external drive plugged in that had a mirror image of my last OS on it and it. unplugged that.
2. in the bios i didn't have the peripherals set right and i had to change them around for USB. once i unplugged the 1TB drive and changed the peripheral settings it booted fine.


----------



## Bazmecc

but I can't get into BIOS at all...it did this from the first time I turned it on

and now I can't try it in my UD3P because the CM212 heatsink screws are almost completely without teeth, my screwdriver has almost done great things to it


----------



## Bal3Wolf

needle nose pliers might get them out.


----------



## cr1

I had a problem with my backup pc, it would boot to the 'Welcome Screen' and freeze...after about 3/hours of troubleshooting, I narrowed it down to my sound card, as a last resort, I pulled-it-out and reseated it....fixed....go figure....


----------



## Bazmecc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


needle nose pliers might get them out.


how? not sure how I would unscrew them with one of those...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well if you could catch any edge of screws i ment you could use them to get them out. Could use a small drillbit to maybe but alot less safer.


----------



## slickwilly

This is what you need to remove a Philips screw that has gotten worn or semi striped

You will need 1 of three things, chalk, valve grinding compound or a product called grab it.

You put a little of one of the three on the tip of your Phillips screw driver for grip

I have done this many times when a Phillips screw does not want to come out, 
the grip is so good that sometimes you will twist the head right off of the screw


----------



## Bazmecc

I got it off, used one of those bent tip needle-nose like pliers...got a good grip on the screw and it loosed it enough to use the screw driver for the rest of the way

so the Q9550 is good, booted up fine in my UD3P...now to try my PD 935 in my friends UD3P...if that doesn't boot, I'd think that's pretty much the issue

although, his PSU sounds like it has some bad capacitors...makes fast clicking sound...will have to try my Corsair with it as well


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


So this took about 10 minutes to get. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1151229



nice whats the vid of the q9650?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bazmecc*


I got it off, used one of those bent tip needle-nose like pliers...got a good grip on the screw and it loosed it enough to use the screw driver for the rest of the way

so the Q9550 is good, booted up fine in my UD3P...now to try my PD 935 in my friends UD3P...if that doesn't boot, I'd think that's pretty much the issue

although, his PSU sounds like it has some bad capacitors...makes fast clicking sound...will have to try my Corsair with it as well



Thats great thats what i used to get a screw outa my 5870 when i stripped it out. Glad your narrowing the problem down some.


----------



## JrockMOD

whats the difference between the q9550 and the q9550s 45w


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


whats the difference between the q9550 and the q9550s 45w


http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLAWQ

http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLGAE

Since the demand was there for an energy efficient part that requires less air flow and space too keep cool, the 'S-series' was born.

For those that are building a small system or one with little airflow they need to look towards the Q9550, but get ready to dig a little deeper in your wallet. Intel is basically screening and taking the best parts for the low power 'S-series,' and as a result these processors carry a price premium of $103 over that of a regular 95W TDP Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


nice whats the vid of the q9650?


1.21 VID Not to high, and not to low







So temps are great on this chip.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLAWQ

http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLGAE

Since the demand was there for an energy efficient part that requires less air flow and space too keep cool, the 'S-series' was born.

For those that are building a small system or one with little airflow they need to look towards the Q9550, but get ready to dig a little deeper in your wallet. Intel is basically screening and taking the best parts for the low power 'S-series,' and as a result these processors carry a price premium of $103 over that of a regular 95W TDP Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550..



And what i found online is the q9550s overclocks no better then a normal q9550 their just setup to run stock on alot lower vcore.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


And what i found online is the q9550s overclocks no better then a normal q9550 their just setup to run stock on alot lower vcore.


Not worth the extra cost IMO, because let's face it...how much power we save is not really relevant when overclocking


----------



## hoss331

Finally got around to doing so more dice testing and got a new best for spi 1m. I was planning on doing a max speed run also but didnt get around to it, hopefully tomorrow night.


----------



## Bazmecc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


And what i found online is the q9550s overclocks no better then a normal q9550 their just setup to run stock on alot lower vcore.


doesn't that just mean they're cherry-picked? I know my Q9650 defauts to 1.2875 volts, but I've run it at 1.1v stock

same with my i7 920...stock was ~1.2v, but it's stable at 0.9125v IIRC


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


So this took about 10 minutes to get. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1151229


Show that chip no mercy, juice it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bazmecc*


doesn't that just mean they're cherry-picked? I know my Q9650 defauts to 1.2875 volts, but I've run it at 1.1v stock

same with my i7 920...stock was ~1.2v, but it's stable at 0.9125v IIRC


They might just cut them from the middle of the wafer like they do the xeons to make sure they are the best quality.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Show that chip no mercy, juice it.










LOL, I will after finals. I have no qualms about using the juice, and I don't mean steroids.









Back in the day, we used to take test with paper and pencil. Now they have these Scan Tron thingys









Did I see 8.921, Pi run, that looks like fun, I mean no pun. $hit sorry, to much coffee







Very nice!


----------



## `br4dz-

Is it normal for the top set of mosfets to be so hot to the touch under prime95 that it nearly burns you after 3 seconds? And if not, could the mosfets being so hot be the source of severe game artifacts after a few minutes of playing L4D2? (it's not the video card, game doesn't artifact when CPU/mobo isn't overclocked)


----------



## Bazmecc

OK, I'm about to Hulk rage at this mobo...









so same thing with the PD 935 in there, just reboot loops on the splash screen...I have no idea what to try next

could a bad/depleted battery cause this? I don't know about this Mitsubishi battery...

I really don't want to RMA it until I know it's definately dead...it costs over $30 to ship it to them in CA from here...


----------



## ChesterMech

Hello all,

I'm selling my ThermalTake Element S and my CM V8. I wanted to post them on the "for sale" thread, but apparently I need at least 38 REP points...
What are REP points?

Thanks


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


Hello all,

I'm selling my ThermalTake Element S and my CM V8. I wanted to post them on the "for sale" thread, but apparently I need at least 38 REP points...
What are REP points?

Thanks


People rep you for helping them start helping and posting and you will have 35 rep in a few days or a week.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


Hello all,

I'm selling my ThermalTake Element S and my CM V8. I wanted to post them on the "for sale" thread, but apparently I need at least 38 REP points...
What are REP points?

Thanks



here ya go







now you have one more


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i need more rep's too...
oh well, by the time i have enough rep's to sell stuff i will have as much as newegg....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Just wondering what is the recommended best bios to run with the q9550 im clocked at 4ghz but my ram is holding me back and if i try to use the lowest divider the pc wont post im running f10 right now.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *`br4dz-*


Is it normal for the top set of mosfets to be so hot to the touch under prime95 that it nearly burns you after 3 seconds? And if not, could the mosfets being so hot be the source of severe game artifacts after a few minutes of playing L4D2? (it's not the video card, game doesn't artifact when CPU/mobo isn't overclocked)


It should not be that hot. What are your settings?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bazmecc*


OK, I'm about to Hulk rage at this mobo...









so same thing with the PD 935 in there, just reboot loops on the splash screen...I have no idea what to try next

could a bad/depleted battery cause this? I don't know about this Mitsubishi battery...

I really don't want to RMA it until I know it's definately dead...it costs over $30 to ship it to them in CA from here...


Have you pulled the Battery and cleared the CMOS?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Just wondering what is the recommended best bios to run with the q9550 im clocked at 4ghz but my ram is holding me back and if i try to use the lowest divider the pc wont post im running f10 right now.


I liked the F9, but they are all about the same.

Rep all around


----------



## PizzaMan

The REP system


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i flashed to a newer f10 and now i cant even overclock at all not even on f9 gonna try to clear cmos by the jumper see if that helps any.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


The REP system


thanks for that, explained in detail what i was wondering. so that would be considered a + REP right?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

This is pissing me off now i cant overclock past 430fsb or the stupid board is setting my trd timings to tight and it wont use the ones i tell it to.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
This is pissing me off now i cant overclock past 430fsb or the stupid board is setting my trd timings to tight and it wont use the ones i tell it to.

What BIOS did you use before? Go back to that one.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Its changed on the gigabytes site i thk it was f10f im trying to force a backup bios recover but i forgot what keys you need to hit. So far iv used f9 f10j f10k all wont set the ram timings right.


----------



## `br4dz-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
It should not be that hot. What are your settings

------------------------------------------------
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.20 (400x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Enabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:800 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]
Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................4
tRCD .........................................5
tRP'...........................................4
tRAS.........................................11

Static tRead Value......................:9

Motherboard Voltage Control
LLC .....................................: Enabled
CPU Vcore (1.3125).......................: 1.35 (1.33V in Windows, under load & idle)
CPU Termination (1.200)..................: 1.32
CPU PLL (1.500)..........................: 1.59
CPU Referen (0.76).......................: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core (1.100).........................: 1.32
MCH Reference (0.760)....................: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref (0.900).....................: Auto
ICH I/O (1.500)..........................: 1.59
ICH Core (1.100).........................: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage (1.800).....................: 2.100
DRAM Termination (0.900).................: Auto
Channel A Reference (0.900)..............: Auto
Channel B Reference (0.900)..............: Auto
------------------------------------------------

That was what I was running last night. I'm just so confused how I can run 10+ Hours of Prime95 stable (small FFT), yet if I play L4D2 or TF2 for ~10 minutes, the game either crashes, or artifacts like crazy. I've never gotten that problem before when running stock. My Q6700's VID is 1.2375V, so 1.33V should be way more than enough for such a minor overclock, I could run 1.35V @ 3.5 GHz on my EVGA 780i. I also made a post in this thread about 5-6 weeks ago asking for help, but no one cared to reply, so here is the link to that: http://www.overclock.net/8748514-post10945.html. Any help would be greatly appreciated, I got this motherboard out of understanding that it could OC like nothing, and I haven't even been able to achieve the mildest of overclocks, and now it's too late to RMA it to newegg since it is well past the date of purchase (which causes me to be PO'd that no one answered me before, when I could of RMA'd it







).


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I think i fixed my issue but now i cant touch my ref volts at all or it wont post i leave them on auto and its posting.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *`br4dz-*


------------------------------------------------
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.20 (400x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Enabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:800 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]
Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................4
tRCD .........................................5
tRP'...........................................4
tRAS.........................................11

Static tRead Value......................:9

Motherboard Voltage Control
LLC .....................................: Enabled
CPU Vcore (1.3125).......................: 1.35 (1.33V in Windows, under load & idle)
CPU Termination (1.200)..................: 1.32
CPU PLL (1.500)..........................: 1.59
CPU Referen (0.76).......................: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core (1.100).........................: 1.32
MCH Reference (0.760)....................: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref (0.900).....................: Auto
ICH I/O (1.500)..........................: 1.59
ICH Core (1.100).........................: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage (1.800).....................: 2.100
DRAM Termination (0.900).................: Auto
Channel A Reference (0.900)..............: Auto
Channel B Reference (0.900)..............: Auto
------------------------------------------------

That was what I was running last night. I'm just so confused how I can run 10+ Hours of Prime95 stable (small FFT), yet if I play L4D2 or TF2 for ~10 minutes, the game either crashes, or artifacts like crazy. I've never gotten that problem before when running stock. My Q6700's VID is 1.2375V, so 1.33V should be way more than enough for such a minor overclock, I could run 1.35V @ 3.5 GHz on my EVGA 780i. I also made a post in this thread about 5-6 weeks ago asking for help, but no one cared to reply, so here is the link to that: http://www.overclock.net/8748514-post10945.html. Any help would be greatly appreciated, I got this motherboard out of understanding that it could OC like nothing, and I haven't even been able to achieve the mildest of overclocks, and now it's too late to RMA it to newegg since it is well past the date of purchase (which causes me to be PO'd that no one answered me before, when I could of RMA'd it







).


Sorry about missing you previous post, this thread moves very fast, and sometimes posts can get skipped. 
Your settings look good, so this is odd. Use F11 and save your OC in BIOS. Then set everything back to stock and see how it runs. Then try a minor OC and see if it persist. 
If you think your MOSFETTS are running to hot, you can remove the blue plate of the NB and MOSFETT coolers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


I think i fixed my issue but now i cant touch my ref volts at all or it wont post i leave them on auto and its posting.


You will be able to use auto up to a certain point, the you will have to start changing them at higher clocks.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Thats the thing if i change them i cant post above say 430 even using refs in the .800s.


----------



## hoss331

What vtt are you using? And for reference all bios newer than F10b have reduced bandwidth and increased latency, so if your not going to be using some of the newer features like "quick boot" id stick with F10b.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

didnt know that and im using 1.26-1.30 vtt.


----------



## hoss331

For 1.30vtt 0.823 is going to be the same as auto, if you input that will it post?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well i narrowed the problem down more its the mch ref that causes me not to post. I will try what you said tho.


----------



## Bazmecc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Have you pulled the Battery and cleared the CMOS?


pulled the battery twice, once with the Q9550 and once with the PD 935 and the CMOS has been cleared so many times, I feel like I'm doing the Gutmann method on it...

and to add to my frustration, I think my P5LD2 is dead or something...I can't power it on anymore with the PD 935 in there...might be the bent, and now missing, pin in the CPU socket...

or maybe the dumb-ass move I made trying to power it on with a screw driver short because I couldn't get the damn front panel connectors on with all the PSU wires in the way...my shaky hand missed the 2 pins I was aiming for, go figure

guess I'll be looking for a cheap mobo


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bazmecc* 
pulled the battery twice, once with the Q9550 and once with the PD 935 and the CMOS has been cleared so many times, I feel like I'm doing the Gutmann method on it...

and to add to my frustration, I think my P5LD2 is dead or something...I can't power it on anymore with the PD 935 in there...might be the bent, and now missing, pin in the CPU socket...

or maybe the dumb-ass move I made trying to power it on with a screw driver short because I couldn't get the damn front panel connectors on with all the PSU wires in the way...my shaky hand missed the 2 pins I was aiming for, go figure

guess I'll be looking for a cheap mobo

Ouch your having some crappy luck lol take a day break from computers and then try it again.


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


Hello all,

I'm selling my ThermalTake Element S and my CM V8. I wanted to post them on the "for sale" thread, but apparently I need at least 38 REP points...
What are REP points?

Thanks


Thank you, everyone, for the info and the REP+'s.

I think it's a crock that I need 38 REP+'s to post in the for sale thread, so I think I'll create an account just to rep myself up to 38....ha ha ha, I win.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


Thank you, everyone, for the info and the REP+'s.

I think it's a crock that I need 38 REP+'s to post in the for sale thread, so I think I'll create an account just to rep myself up to 38....ha ha ha, I win.


Well the system works. Someone could come on with no rep, sell broken hardware and leave the forums.
You can't rep yourself! -1 rep for you


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
Thank you, everyone, for the info and the REP+'s.

I think it's a crock that I need 38 REP+'s to post in the for sale thread, so I think I'll create an account just to rep myself up to 38....ha ha ha, I win.

Going by your total posts I can see why you do not have more rep.

read more threads and if you can help someone out with a problem that just maybe you have dealt with before, this is how you EARN rep.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


Thank you, everyone, for the info and the REP+'s.

I think it's a crock that I need 38 REP+'s to post in the for sale thread, so I think I'll create an account just to rep myself up to 38....ha ha ha, I win.


Would be useless to do that cause admins would see it and just take the rep and probly ip ban you.


----------



## ChesterMech

Lighten up. It's a joke.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol jokes arent easy to see on the forums iv been here along time and have seen people try what you said lol.


----------



## Bazmecc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Ouch your having some crappy luck lol take a day break from computers and then try it again.


lol, I did take the day off since I was too busy to do anything there anyway...hell, I didn't even use a computer all day until a few minutes ago


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
Thank you, everyone, for the info and the REP+'s.

I think it's a crock that I need 38 REP+'s to post in the for sale thread, so I think I'll create an account just to rep myself up to 38....ha ha ha, I win.

Just hit up ebay... It takes a little bit to start building up rep here, but its fairly easy, just takes a little time to offer some help to fellow overclockers.


----------



## freakb18c1

has anyone else tested with cpu ref 0.745 my high vid <3's it








i can still do 4ghz @ 1.232v with a vid of 1.2750


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


has anyone else tested with cpu ref 0.745 my high vid <3's it








i can still do 4ghz @ 1.232v with a vid of 1.2750


My testing:

Code:


Code:


CPU Ref -

0.760 (Auto) errors after an hour or so

.778 - no boot
.808 - Instant error
.848 - BSOD when loading windows
tried lower
748 - no boot
733 - no boot
------ Set it back to auto
MCH Ref
760 (Auto) errors after an hour or so
783 - Instant error
803 - Instant error
823 - error core 1 after 2 hours, core 2 after 4 hours
863 - Stable

I am at auto with my cpu ref, but mch ref increased helped with stability.. I am still struggling to get stable past 4.12 tho...


----------



## freakb18c1

you tried 0.745 with cpu vtt @ 1.20v then upped the cpu vtt to w/e?

yea you have pc6400 right? you may be near max ;{

interesting mch ref do you have is that 0.8400? @ 1.20vtt?


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Just hit up ebay... It takes a little bit to start building up rep here, but its fairly easy, just takes a little time to offer some help to fellow overclockers.


Thanks for the tip. I do try to help. Most times I let the pros answer. When I see a newb ask a question and get no response for an extended period of time, I'll offer up some help. Sadly, the majority of questions relate to quads and I'm running a 2 core...I think it's better to say nothing than to lead someone astray.

Edit: I want to add that my intention to list what I have for sale here, at overclock.net was to give everyone who has helped me get where I am the chance at the deal of the century. Had I actually executed an a-hole maneuver like repping myself, it would have been rendered moot by actually listing the price right here. Some a-hole actually wrote "-REP for you" or something to that effect. It is what it is.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

good thread


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery* 
good thread

you want another great thread. read some info on this thread here.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

some of the best info from this thread all wrapped up into 1 on the above link..

Enjoy !!


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
Edit: I want to add that my intention to list what I have for sale here, at overclock.net was to give everyone who has helped me get where I am the chance at the deal of the century. Had I actually executed an a-hole maneuver like repping myself, it would have been rendered moot by actually listing the price right here. Some a-hole actually wrote "-REP for you" or something to that effect. It is what it is.

Actually you would have shot yourself in the foot so to speak... You would have created a 2nd account and repped your account too much and got flagged by a mod and eventually banned for it...

Im sure the -rep was a joke. People on these forums are not mean, we are friendly and joke with each other....


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, I got drunk one night and got a little loose with the reps and almost got banned myself. The admins will notice, that's for sure. Respect the rep system, for what it is. It's not perfect, but it's here to help. Personally, I don't think the off-topic section should be able to give/receive reps. I also thought it was funny when the rep button got pulled from the FS section right after I got a rep in a FS thread for giving info on a product being sold.

Oh 10acjed, I'm coming for you. Even if I have to pull a couple old as5 GPUs from the closet. I'm coming.


----------



## NoGuru

My new ram will be here next week, and finals will be over on Monday, so that = win, win.
http://www.teamgroup.com.tw/teamgrou..._id=1&pl2_id=2


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
My new ram will be here next week, and finals will be over on Monday, so that = win, win.
http://www.teamgroup.com.tw/teamgrou..._id=1&pl2_id=2

Nice and Nice ...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Nice and Nice ...










Thanks! See how well my studying is going


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks! See how well my studying is going










ya... now get back to work...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Yea, I got drunk one night and got a little loose with the reps and almost got banned myself. The admins will notice, that's for sure. Respect the rep system, for what it is. It's not perfect, but it's here to help. Personally, I don't think the off-topic section should be able to give/receive reps. I also thought it was funny when the rep button got pulled from the FS section right after I got a rep in a FS thread for giving info on a product being sold.

Oh 10acjed, I'm coming for you. Even if I have to pull a couple old as5 GPUs from the closet. I'm coming.


Lol and im coming for you my 20k avg is chippin away at users ahead of me.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Lol and im coming for you my 20k avg is chippin away at users ahead of me.


Can ya catch me!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol considering i dont see you folding







but i know you got some a 470 and a 480 those will be folding monsters.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol considering i dont see you folding







but i know you got some a 470 and a 480 those will be folding monsters.


I'm not getting any Fermi's. 
I used to fold while I was at work, but now I'm on this machine all day long, and folding just slowed it down to much. I will be back at it soon.
I thought you where talking about HwBOT points, lol.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol on hwbot i was fairly high up but droped down now im ranked 22 i was like 10th at one time its so easy to lose points tho.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Oh 10acjed, I'm coming for you. Even if I have to pull a couple old as5 GPUs from the closet. I'm coming.



















Your bark is sure worse then your bite


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


My new ram will be here next week, and finals will be over on Monday, so that = win, win. 
http://www.teamgroup.com.tw/teamgrou..._id=1&pl2_id=2


What RAM will you get?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


What RAM will you get?


Should be right when you click on the link.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Should be right when you click on the link.


Oups, hahaha, my bad. How much have you paid and where?
I didnt know that there were RAm higher than PC2 9600


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Oups, hahaha, my bad. How much have you paid and where?
I didnt know that there were RAm higher than PC2 9600


That is Top Secret, if everyone knew, I would not be able to shroud it in mystery.


----------



## hoss331

Those should be GKXs like my cellshocks, so dont be running at that cas6 crap.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Those should be GKXs like my cellshocks, so dont be running at that cas6 crap.









I'm sure they will run at 4, or a least I hope









If all go's well on Monday, I should make the Deans list.


----------



## PizzaMan

NoGuru, you should be able to get them to run 1300 w/ 5-5-5-15 @ ~2.3-2.35v. Cas 4 will likely take you to around ~1150 with the same voltage, but you'll get much better bandwidth in the 1300's with cas 5. The GKX's are very high Mhz friendly, while the GMH's are more tight latency friendly. That will be the only thing I will miss about my nForce boards, no cas 3 running.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
NoGuru, you should be able to get them to run 1300 w/ 5-5-5-15 @ ~2.3-2.35v. Cas 4 will likely take you to around ~1150 with the same voltage, but you'll get much better bandwidth in the 1300's with cas 5. The GKX's are very high Mhz friendly, while the GMH's are more tight latency friendly. That will be the only thing I will miss about my nForce boards, no cas 3 running.









Thanks for the heads up. I will run a few test to try and find the sweet spot.
I will have to change my pants if they will do more then 1300.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I'm sure they will run at 4, or a least I hope









If all go's well on Monday, I should make the Deans list.

High mhz cas5 does seem to have a very slight advantage over lower mhz cas4 (in spi/wprime) but I would suggest trying both to find out what your board prefers. Mines always been a little picky with 2.40B so above ~550fsb 1:1 cas4 works out better, stability wise.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


High mhz cas5 does seem to have a very slight advantage over lower mhz cas4 (in spi/wprime) but I would suggest trying both to find out what your board prefers. Mines always been a little picky with 2.40B so above ~550fsb 1:1 cas4 works out better, stability wise.


This is true. You have to really watch the Intel straps and NB latency.


----------



## Dilyn

I'm getting new RAM too









Does anyone have this kit, or has anyone seen what it can do?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I'm getting new RAM too









Does anyone have this kit, or has anyone seen what it can do?


That's a nice set. If you don't run them at full speed, you should be able to get them pretty tight.


----------



## Dilyn

Tighter latency or higher speeds is the question now


----------



## KaRLiToS

I say higher Frequency and looser timings but have you looked for these

G.SKILL Trident 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1200 (PC2 9600)http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231271


----------



## Dilyn

I have, but they're out of my price range by a bit


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I'm sure they will run at 4, or a least I hope









If all go's well on Monday, I should make the Deans list.


Deans list?
Right on bro....

i think im gonna stick with these for now http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


----------



## JrockMOD

any idea when a price drop may happen with the q9550? new egg has them for 279.99 and from what i heard from you guys I can get it much lower however they don't ship. when could i expect new egg to drop?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well if your in the usa you can get them off ebay for under 240 shipped. Heres the guy i ordered mine from i paid him on friday and he shipped it on sat and i had it on monday still new in the box never broke a seal.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=200467053522


----------



## 10acjed

Here is OEM for $244 on ewiz - http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=...64678558229261

Otherwise post in the wanted section and keep a close eye on the FS section... I will post if I see any as well...


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


any idea when a price drop may happen with the q9550? new egg has them for 279.99 and from what i heard from you guys I can get it much lower however they don't ship. when could i expect new egg to drop?



http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Xeon-X3360...item588458b4dd


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
any idea when a price drop may happen with the q9550? new egg has them for 279.99 and from what i heard from you guys I can get it much lower however they don't ship. when could i expect new egg to drop?

Don't buy new.

Intel Q9xxx processors are great --they're also way overpriced new. You can buy a base Core i7 for that price (though admittedly you need the mainboard and DDR3 to match).

I bought my Q6600 used on HardForums. I replaced it with my Q9450 when I got a deal for $150 on Craigslist, and gave someone else a deal on the Q6600 for $120 also on Craigslist (it sold in sixty minutes). There's no way I'd have bought new through a retailer.

You can do a lot better on a Core 2 Quad through Ebay in mint condition.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Don't buy new.

Intel Q9xxx processors are great --they're also way overpriced new. You can buy a base Core i7 for that price (though admittedly you need the mainboard and DDR3 to match).

I bought my Q6600 used on HardForums. I replaced it with my Q9450 when I got a deal for $150 on Craigslist, and gave someone else a deal on the Q6600 for $120 also on Craigslist (it sold in sixty minutes). There's no way I'd have bought new through a retailer.

You can do a lot better on a Core 2 Quad through Ebay in mint condition.


Thing is you dont see alot of q9550s or q9650s for sell used their pretty good chips 11k ppd on folding and they dont get as hot as a i7 so they make pretty good folding cpus.


----------



## NoGuru

I will ship out a NIB 9550 for $220 to who needs it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol i wished you had that for sell when i bought mine yours is alot better one probly.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Lol i wished you had that for sell when i bought mine yours is alot better one probly.

I mean, an unopened box


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I mean, an unopened box









What, like "New In Box"







Sounds a good deal


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
What, like "New In Box"







Sounds a good deal









Yes sir!

Good to see you old friend, been a while.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol new or used if their a good overclocker thats all that counts but im not sure how much more mine would clock my ram is holding me back i go over 1150 or close to it and i error now.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I mean, an unopened box










Well how about you open it and tell us the vid?


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Thing is you dont see alot of q9550s or q9650s for sell used their pretty good chips 11k ppd on folding and they dont get as hot as a i7 so they make pretty good folding cpus.

This is true, at stock.

My understanding is that overclocked, they're about the same; they're just binned chips that will run at stock speed on lower voltages. JRock mentioned a Q9550 in his post though, not a Q9550S. Either way, I think they aren't worth the price premium compared to paying for better cooling, or attempting to slightly undervolt a regular Q9550/9650 (assuming once again, that you're running it at stock).


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Well how about you open it and tell us the vid?









LOL, yeah I know what your looking for.

If I stick it in a machine, I will have to overclock it. Nature of the beast I guess.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

My board sure is wierd for me to run relaxed timings i had to up the mcr refs to 0.823 to run [email protected] i only need .0800 or less to run 1158 i need 0.810 or somthing and to run 6-5-5-18 i needed 0.823 to just post.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
LOL, yeah I know what your looking for.

If I stick it in a machine, I will have to overclock it. Nature of the beast I guess.

well don't "stick" in it a machine... "stick it elsewhere, just keep that thing away from me....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
well don't "stick" in it a machine... "stick it elsewhere, just keep that thing away from me....









LMAO


----------



## JrockMOD

so buying a new retail q9550 is dumb because its old? I'm not a fan of buying used/ebay =( I really like when you guys said I could buy it at those stores, however they don't ship. I even wrote to them and no cigar. When could I see a price drop on those q?


----------



## Bazmecc

I say never, because whatever they have is it..I don't think they're getting any more...

hell, there are still PD EE's out there for full price


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
so buying a new retail q9550 is dumb because its old? I'm not a fan of buying used/ebay =( I really like when you guys said I could buy it at those stores, however they don't ship. I even wrote to them and no cigar. When could I see a price drop on those q?

It's not dumb because it's old. It's just that the prices of a new Q9xxx have stayed high, due to the continued presence of Socket 775. I don't see those prices dropping on new, boxed units, because while demand might eventually drop, so will supply, and the Q9550/Q9650 are on the higher end of the performance scale for Socket 775; the higher chips keep value longer because there are users wanting to squeeze the last ounce of performance out of a system without changing their mainboard.

For comparison's sake, my Q9450 has a conservative overclock to 3.2GHz (400FSB). That makes it the functional equivalent of the fastest stock Core 2 Quad produced, the QX9770. The QX9770 at stock is (give or take a little, it depends on the benchmarks) at the performance level of the Core i5-750.

When you consider that you can get a Core i7 860, 920, or 930 in the $280-300 range, which is the same price as a Q9550, it doesn't seem to make a lot of sense to me, considering the performance. I'm the kind of guy that likes performance at price points, and while I think the Q9550 is an awesome chip, I wouldn't put that kind of money into a Socket 775 system at that point.

There's nothing to fear from buying on Ebay; you just have to choose a reputable seller. My new-in-box Radeon 5870-XXX was an Ebay purchase, and has been great. Alternatively, find someone here on the OCN forums who is selling a Q9xxx processor in the For Sale forums, or post a "Want To Buy" thread. There's nothing wrong with a used processor, when it's well taken care of; mine has been just fine.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
so buying a new retail q9550 is dumb because its old? I'm not a fan of buying used/ebay =( I really like when you guys said I could buy it at those stores, however they don't ship. I even wrote to them and no cigar. When could I see a price drop on those q?

I think the q9550 is a great cpu if you dont or cant afford to upgrade to i7 and ddr3. Find them on ebay for 240 and lower im extremely happy with mine runs much cooler and faster then the q6600 i had.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
so buying a new retail q9550 is dumb because its old? I'm not a fan of buying used/ebay =( I really like when you guys said I could buy it at those stores, however they don't ship. I even wrote to them and no cigar. When could I see a price drop on those q?

http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...5-shipped.html

Quote:

[US48] Q9550 BNIB! E0 Stepping - $245 Shipped
There ya go. $245.00 shipped and from a forum mod here. Can't get much better then that...


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
sounds like the psu definitely if it's dipping voltage significantly.

Let me rephrase my original question. If the psu were to lose the 5v rail, would the computer just freeze, or would it crash altogether. I know if the voltage went down 5v it would crash the system. I have had this happen. The reason i ask this is my usb powered items(wireless kb transmitter and cell phone) both stop getting usb power when it crashes. My comp is still freezing, i havent reset the bios and tried it, im commencing that now. I need to have this ready for the chimp challenge. If it helps any, i have been only gpu folding without incident for over 24hrs. This only imparts at the most 2% load on the cpu. So im down to the mb or the proc. Neither a great prospect as i really dont want to spend any more money on this setup, but you all know how that works.


----------



## ben h

any 1 ever used the the dual lan line thing on this board?
if so how does it work and does it help?
and how do u kno if its working


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
any 1 ever used the the dual lan line thing on this board?
if so how does it work and does it help?
and how do u kno if its working

With 2 ports, you can use a technique called "link aggregation" or "bonding" which makes the 2 ports look just like 1 regular port to the applications you are running. There are pros and cons to this:

Pro:
1. Better fault tolerance - this was the original intent of the technology
2. Allows load balancing between 2 networks (E.g. cable + DSL)
3. Better theoretical speed (though you will be limited by the slowest part of your connection path).

Cons:
1. Puts your network adapter in "promiscuous mode", which means it will have to look at all packets sent on the network, not just packets sent to it - this means more load on the CPU
2. Your speed is still limited by the slower part of your connection path. For instance, if your internet service provide is only giving you 40Mb/second, you can't connect to the internet any faster than that by using 2 ports.

If you have 2 computers in the same room, each with 2 gigabit ports, and you connect them all up via a gigabit router, then you should be able to get nearly twice the transfer speed compared to using only 1 gigabit port. In this case, your connection speed to the internet is not a limiting factor.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link_aggregation

don't use it myself and see no benefit personally... used it before on an old ASUS board thru nvidia control panel... called lan teaming... for gaming.... saw no improvements...


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
With 2 ports, you can use a technique called "link aggregation" or "bonding" which makes the 2 ports look just like 1 regular port to the applications you are running. There are pros and cons to this:

Pro:
1. Better fault tolerance - this was the original intent of the technology
2. Allows load balancing between 2 networks (E.g. cable + DSL)
3. Better theoretical speed (though you will be limited by the slowest part of your connection path).

Cons:
1. Puts your network adapter in "promiscuous mode", which means it will have to look at all packets sent on the network, not just packets sent to it - this means more load on the CPU
2. Your speed is still limited by the slower part of your connection path. For instance, if your internet service provide is only giving you 40Mb/second, you can't connect to the internet any faster than that by using 2 ports.

If you have 2 computers in the same room, each with 2 gigabit ports, and you connect them all up via a gigabit router, then you should be able to get nearly twice the transfer speed compared to using only 1 gigabit port. In this case, your connection speed to the internet is not a limiting factor.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link_aggregation

don't use it myself and see no benefit personally... used it before on an old ASUS board thru nvidia control panel... called lan teaming... for gaming.... saw no improvements...

ight thx for the info


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75* 
Let me rephrase my original question. If the psu were to lose the 5v rail, would the computer just freeze, or would it crash altogether. I know if the voltage went down 5v it would crash the system. I have had this happen. The reason i ask this is my usb powered items(wireless kb transmitter and cell phone) both stop getting usb power when it crashes. My comp is still freezing, i havent reset the bios and tried it, im commencing that now. I need to have this ready for the chimp challenge. If it helps any, i have been only gpu folding without incident for over 24hrs. This only imparts at the most 2% load on the cpu. So im down to the mb or the proc. Neither a great prospect as i really dont want to spend any more money on this setup, but you all know how that works.

Your best thing to do would to take a muti meter and test the +5 and +12 at times when your pc freezes up and see what they read. That could narrow down your problem some.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


I think the q9550 is a great cpu if you dont or cant afford to upgrade to i7 and ddr3. Find them on ebay for 240 and lower im extremely happy with mine runs much cooler and faster then the q6600 i had.


but to get a i7 i would have to get a new board which i don't plan on doing at all


----------



## freakb18c1

+1 for XtremeCuztoms


----------



## JrockMOD

but is the q9550 worth newegg price? or not?


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


but is the q9550 worth newegg price? or not?


try ordering one from a micro center


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


but is the q9550 worth newegg price? or not?


Newegg price no thier overpriced big time get one off ebay or from ocn for under 250 shipped.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


but is the q9550 worth newegg price? or not?


Last chance $240 shipped unopened box Q9550!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


but is the q9550 worth newegg price? or not?


ok, so depending on what part of the world your in will determine the total outcome of the price. Since somewhere on a Mobo isn't really accurate.

so, Q9550 prices as follows.

Forum Moderator on this forum here.
http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...5-shipped.html
$245.00 SHIPPED

Next from Newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115041
$279.99 with FREE SHIPPING (again, depends on where you are)

Next from Microcenter
http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0299412
$179.99 + SHIPPING

Next from Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Core-2-Qua...item2eacc47bd2
went to the first one i saw. 
$238.00 + Shipping

so, as you see, depending on where in the world you are would and could offset the price some depending on the shipping. You can't go wrong buying it from a MODERATOR here, you can't go wrong from Microcenter and you can't go wrong with Newegg. Just ask yourself.... " Self, how much do i want to spend "...........


----------



## KaRLiToS

selling my UD3P and Q9650 in sale section


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


selling my UD3P and Q9650 in sale section


Seen that. Didn't you just buy the water blocks for it?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Seen that. Didn't you just buy the water blocks for it?


Yeah, didnt even tried it, if you're going water cooling, tell me, its brand new its the EK NB/SB 5 fits perfectly the ud3p


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


selling my UD3P and Q9650 in sale section


What do you plan on getting?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I already got a i7 950 for 405$ Shipped (US) I'll also get Rampage III and 3x 2gb Gskill trident 2000Mhz (DDR3 16000)


----------



## GOTFrog

sweet stuff, you better take it as high as you can cause I wont add you to the 4GHz club for anything lower than 4.4


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


sweet stuff, you better take it as high as you can cause I wont add you to the 4GHz club for anything lower than 4.4


lol







I'll try , I'll be on water with heatkiller 3.0 and 360 feser Rad,

Do you think my LGA 775 Heat Killer will also fit the Socket 1366?


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ok, so depending on what part of the world your in will determine the total outcome of the price. Since somewhere on a Mobo isn't really accurate.

so, Q9550 prices as follows.

Forum Moderator on this forum here.
http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...5-shipped.html
$245.00 SHIPPED

Next from Newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115041
$279.99 with FREE SHIPPING (again, depends on where you are)

Next from Microcenter
http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0299412
$179.99 + SHIPPING

Next from Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Core-2-Qua...item2eacc47bd2
went to the first one i saw. 
$238.00 + Shipping

so, as you see, depending on where in the world you are would and could offset the price some depending on the shipping. You can't go wrong buying it from a MODERATOR here, you can't go wrong from Microcenter and you can't go wrong with Newegg. Just ask yourself.... " Self, how much do i want to spend "...........


I'm located in Alabama for college atm

thank you for the list lol
I like Microcenter however they don't ship, its only a store pick up. There isn't one around this area. I don't mind driving an 2 hours but more than that is to much for me. I contact them and they can't ship it. I don't see why not but oh well.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
lol







I'll try , I'll be on water with heatkiller 3.0 and 360 feser Rad,

Do you think my LGA 775 Heat Killer will also fit the Socket 1366?

Pretty sure the Rampage has mounting holes for both 775 and 1366 cooling... If you google a pic of it you will see 2 holes in each corner around the cpu...


----------



## freakb18c1

hmm anybody know the difference between rev 1.0 vs 1.6. which oc's better
i had the 1.6 but i dont remember taking it past 4.36, before i killed it by mistake, i got it back from rma im tempted to throw it back in and see what it can do again.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
hmm anybody know the difference between rev 1.0 vs 1.6. which oc's better

Not much, they changed the pushpins for the NB and SB from plastic to metal I believe. The 1.0 might OC a tad better, but this is not confirmed.


----------



## freakb18c1

hmm why am i not happy at 4.4 ;{


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
I'm located in Alabama for college atm

thank you for the list lol
I like Microcenter however they don't ship, its only a store pick up. There isn't one around this area. I don't mind driving an 2 hours but more than that is to much for me. I contact them and they can't ship it. I don't see why not but oh well.

Why not have someone buy it for you at their local MicroCenter and then pay them price+shipping to send it to you?








Post a wanted ad and someone would probably do it for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
hmm why am i not happy at 4.4 ;{

Because that's too easy


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
I'm located in Alabama for college atm

thank you for the list lol
I like Microcenter however they don't ship, its only a store pick up. There isn't one around this area. I don't mind driving an 2 hours but more than that is to much for me. I contact them and they can't ship it. I don't see why not but oh well.

Where at in AL bro? Post in the Alabama OC'ers thread! We have LANs and cool pizza parties


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Where at in AL bro? Post in the Alabama OC'ers thread! We have LANs and cool pizza parties
















I live less than 1 hour from Silicon valley and we don't have Pizza parties


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
I live less than 1 hour from Silicon valley and we don't have Pizza parties









I was like







until I realized you weren't answering his question









I have a question. You know how the PCIex16 slot has a little tab to remove the video card? Well, what happens if that tab breaks off? This question has always bugged me. Would the card just like, fall out or not work right? Or is it just a precautionary measure or something?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I think its a precautionary measure because I once broke it on one of my board and I never add any problem and the Graphic card was big. There was a advantage of breaking it, easier to remove and don't bother pushing the pin when you have no space.

But I guess its better to have it to lock the card solidly on the board. It wont fall because you have 1 or 2 screws holding it, unlesss you do offroad driving with your computer on the back seat


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
unlesss you do offroad driving with your computer on the back seat











Well we do have some Alabama boys hosting Lan Party's


----------



## NoGuru

1266 on first boot with them, dam I'm happy.


----------



## PizzaMan

We have pizza parties in north GA.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
1266 on first boot with them, dam I'm happy.









Damn.. nice..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Damn.. nice..










Thanks, I'm at 1332mhz on ram right now.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


We have pizza parties in north GA.


Damn.. nice..


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks, I'm at 1332mhz on ram right now.


so tons better eh? good to hear. can't wait to see how far that things gonna go now with the memory and the 9650...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


so tons better eh? good to hear. can't wait to see how far that things gonna go now with the memory and the 9650...


Was trying to boot 1400 but no go. Unfortunately I think I was close, but copy of W7 is no longer good, not gonna say why. But I kept getting a black screen, thought I was pushing the ram to hard, but tried to boot at my 4.2 settings and it still wouldn't boot, so now I have to buy [email protected]#$7


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Was trying to boot 1400 but no go. Unfortunately I think I was close, but copy of W7 is no longer good, not gonna say why. But I kept getting a black screen, thought I was pushing the ram to hard, but tried to boot at my 4.2 settings and it still wouldn't boot, so now I have to buy [email protected]#$7


HAHA.. that sucks dude. 
don't feel bad tho, i need to buy Win 7 as well and 12 fan's, a power supply, memory, blue ray player, dvd burner, H50... etc etc


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


HAHA.. that sucks dude. 
don't feel bad tho, i need to buy Win 7 as well and 12 fan's, a power supply, memory, blue ray player, dvd burner, H50... etc etc


It's okay, bout time I paid for software.
On anther note, I have an Enzotech water block and Karlitos NB block on the way.......ut oh!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
It's okay, bout time I paid for software.
On anther note, I have an Enzotech water block and Karlitos NB block on the way.......ut oh!

oh no... it's going swimming? Nice.. got enough room inside that case you got?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
oh no... it's going swimming? Nice.. got enough room inside that case you got?

Hellz no. That's why I was looking at the CM690 II, you can fit 2-240 RADS in it.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noguru* 
hellz no. That's why i was looking at the cm690 ii, you can fit 2-240 rads in it.:d

lol


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Not much, they changed the pushpins for the NB and SB from plastic to metal I believe. The 1.0 might OC a tad better, but this is not confirmed.

I've heard tell of a little bit higher defect rate on the 1.6 over the 1.0/1.1's as well, but I don't have statistics or anything comprehensive, just comments over at XtremeSystems and issues reported by NewEgg buyers..

Gotta love G.Skill ram, btw...these four sticks are the best RAM I've ever had, and I've had a number of brands over the years. Fast, low voltage, low latency, and never a hint of instability with them.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
I've heard tell of a little bit higher defect rate on the 1.6 over the 1.0/1.1's as well, but I don't have statistics or anything comprehensive, just comments over at XtremeSystems and issues reported by NewEgg buyers..

Gotta love G.Skill ram, btw...these four sticks are the best RAM I've ever had, and I've had a number of brands over the years. Fast, low voltage, low latency, and never a hint of instability with them.

G.Skill's are awesome, i'm yet to know, still " WAITING " to get some... cough cough....
but NoGuru is running these now
http://www.teamgroup.com.tw/teamgrou..._id=1&pl2_id=2


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
G.Skill's are awesome, i'm yet to know, still " WAITING " to get some... cough cough....
but NoGuru is running these now
http://www.teamgroup.com.tw/teamgrou..._id=1&pl2_id=2

Correct, they are D9's from Job3or at XS and he benched them at 4-4-4-10

New CM HAF coming out in about 22 days http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...9473&Itemid=46
I like the X dock system they are incorporating now, so I can swap out Bench OS's on the fly.

Edit:I think I am going to hang on to my G.Skills in case I smoke the Team Extremes....Life time warranty, so no worry's.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Correct, they are D9's from Job3or at XS and he benched them at 4-4-4-10

New CM HAF coming out in about 22 days http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...9473&Itemid=46
I like the X dock system they are incorporating now, so I can swap out Bench OS's on the fly.

Edit:I think I am going to hang on to my G.Skills in case I smoke the Team Extremes....Life time warranty, so no worry's.

good idea on keeping the G.Skill's.
and that new case is nice, might have to look into that 1... could always put the 690 II Advanced away for later...


----------



## LoneWolf15

I had to score my second pair of G.Skills from someone on Amazon used for a week, since they changed the design and I wanted a match.










Worth hanging on to for the warranty --then again, my first pair has been in my system for at least a year and a half, maybe two, with no issues. Got that for $45 shipped back when RAM was dirt cheap, and should have bought two pairs, but I didn't have a good 64-bit OS yet, as Windows 7 wasn't out.


----------



## NoGuru

I think this is about it for now.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I think this is about it for now.


nice, 
and not sure on the rainbow background...








now.... trying to decide..
XIGMATEK XLF-F1453 140's and XIGMATEK XLF-F1253 120's ???? 
or sumtin different?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


I had to score my second pair of G.Skills from someone on Amazon used for a week, since they changed the design and I wanted a match.










Worth hanging on to for the warranty --then again, my first pair has been in my system for at least a year and a half, maybe two, with no issues. Got that for $45 shipped back when RAM was dirt cheap, and should have bought two pairs, but I didn't have a good 64-bit OS yet, as Windows 7 wasn't out.


Those are great ram!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


nice, 
and not sure on the rainbow background...








now.... trying to decide..
XIGMATEK XLF-F1453 140's and XIGMATEK XLF-F1253 120's ???? 
or sumtin different?


I would go with the 140's. Same CFM, but the 140's will be quieter.

Edit:Background is on a benching OS, not to many options. Changed though, lol.


----------



## Volcom13

NoGuru, what happened to your Q9550?

And why only 4GHz?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


NoGuru, what happened to your Q9550?

And why only 4GHz?


Sold it to XtremeCustoms.

4 GHz with ram at 1333mhz on 5-5-5-10 and still tightening.

Edit: They hit a wall at 5-5-4-10 1333, but I guess that will have to do.


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sold it to XtremeCustoms.

4 GHz with ram at 1333mhz on 5-5-5-10 and still tightening.

Edit: They hit a wall at 5-5-4-10 1333, but I guess that will have to do.


You should of gotten an i7. ):


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
You should of gotten an i7. ):

Nah, they are over rated. They barely beat me in benching, and in real world apps they don't. Plus I am still having fun on this board


----------



## KaRLiToS

was it a bad idea to order a

rampage III Extreme
i7 930
G Skill Trident 2000 Mhz 3x2GB

and selling?

GA-EP45-UD3P
Q9650
8Gb (4x2 GB) OCZ reaper 1066 Mhz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
was it a bad idea to order a

rampage III Extreme
i7 930
G Skill Trident 2000 Mhz 3x2GB

and selling?

GA-EP45-UD3P
Q9650
8Gb (4x2 GB) OCZ reaper 1066 Mhz

I don't think so. It's all up to what you want. In my opinion it's a very tiny upgrade, but if you can afford too, go for it. I just prefer to play on this platform for benching.
I'm sure I'll be getting a 1366 setup soon. Do I need it? Not at all. Will I bench it? Absolutely


----------



## KaRLiToS

lol, I wont even see what I can do under water with my Ud3P and Q9650, I could reach 4.32 on air with my q9650.

But I'll see what I can do with my i7 930 and Asus Rampage II looks so beautiful
. Anyway, During my build, I sleeved all the wires in black and red in order to get a EVGA Classified or rampage in the future. It would have looked ugly with my ud3p


----------



## NoGuru

I love the look of that board. I'm sure you will have fun with it.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I think this is about it for now.

How much juice are you giving them?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


How much juice are you giving them?


2.44v's I will freeze them before cranking them up very high. You think I can get more out of them?


----------



## GOTFrog

Karliutos, I would of waited for the next socket from Intel, should be out before the year is out or 1st quarter next year


----------



## KaRLiToS

I'll sell my parts then, thats what I did with my UD3P and Q9650, I all bought my stuff new 3 months ago. And anyway, socket R will be out in 2011. Its still far away.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

How much is safe vcore for a q9550 i thk i could run 4.3ghz with 1.43 but that seems way to high.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


How much is safe vcore for a q9550 i thk i could run 4.3ghz with 1.43 but that seems way to high.


1.45 is max safe Intel spec, so your fine. If your stable and temps are good, you can go way past that


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I didnt do any real stress testing yet but it was stable enugh to make it thru 3dmark 06, vantage and 15 passes of crysis. Also whats the max vtt i can run safely for the cpu ?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1166174


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


How much is safe vcore for a q9550 i thk i could run 4.3ghz with 1.43 but that seems way to high.


Just stay under 1.45v like NoGuru said, but I would go up to 1.5v but by monitoring the temperature to stay under 75'C.

Bad temps is worst than high voltage

What is your Vid B3dWolf


----------



## Bal3Wolf

1.26 not a great one lol it takes 1.34 to run 4ghz problem i thk my ram is holding me back with it erroring and my board is also overvolting the ram it seems so that coulda messed it up.


----------



## freakb18c1

hmm 4.3 you should only need 1.376 or 1.392 depending on your vid 
but 1.4+ vcore in bios for sure. really all depends on your vid


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


I think its a precautionary measure because I once broke it on one of my board and I never add any problem and the Graphic card was big. There was a advantage of breaking it, easier to remove and don't bother pushing the pin when you have no space.

But I guess its better to have it to lock the card solidly on the board. It wont fall because you have 1 or 2 screws holding it, unlesss you do offroad driving with your computer on the back seat











Thank you sirrah









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Correct, they are D9's from Job3or at XS and he benched them at 4-4-4-10

New CM HAF coming out in about 22 days http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...9473&Itemid=46
I like the X dock system they are incorporating now, so I can swap out Bench OS's on the fly.

Edit:I think I am going to hang on to my G.Skills in case I smoke the Team Extremes....Life time warranty, so no worry's.


I told my friend to talk to his buddies at Cooler Master and see if he could land me one of those. So far, no luck. But who knows


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


hmm 4.3 you should only need 1.376 or 1.392 depending on your vid 
but 1.4+ vcore in bios for sure. really all depends on your vid


Wont even run 4100 at 1.36 but im not sure if its my ram,cpu or motherboard settings.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


2.44v's I will freeze them before cranking them up very high. You think I can get more out of them?


Try Cas 6 and see what kind of FSB wall you run into. Might be more board tweaking and not memory tweaking.

Also, for short runs with high voltage, a can of duster held upside down will keep your ram cooled off.







Just worry, it's non-conductive.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

anyone else have problems running the 1:1 divider ?


----------



## hoss331

Like what kind of problems?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

wont post if i use the lowest divider.


----------



## hoss331

2.00D or 2.00B and what PL are you using?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

1.590 for cpu pll
And its 2.00B wont post if i use it even tried upping the cpu ref and mch ref to .0888.


----------



## hoss331

PL is performance level, its called Static tRead Value on this board, what is yours set to? At your speed and if your running your ram at cas5 the lowest PL you can use is 10 for 2.00B and 9 for 2.00D, any lower will cause it to not post. Also the reference dont work like that, they are not like a normal voltage you can just increase as you go along, there setup to scale with vtt trying to maintain a set percentage.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ah thts another thing when i try to use the 2.00B my perf level wont set it trys to auto lock to 6 or 7 few times i did get it to post. Running my ram at 1130 i forget the exact ram divider but i can use the perf level of 8.


----------



## hoss331

Yea 2.40B you can use PL8. If your wanting to run 1:1 I would suggest using 2.00D at PL9, it gives a little better bandwidth than 2.00B PL10.


----------



## freakb18c1

hmm try oc 1200 profile


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


hmm try oc 1200 profile


I tried that befor didnt help any now im using 2.00D trying to get 4200-4300 stable.

Well im starting to think this cpu just hates anything over 4000 stable i wouldnt think i need 1.42 to just run 4200.


----------



## NoGuru

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRR! I'm trying to get 4.5 stable and nothing seems to work. Funny, I test all settings in every direction, and I must be missing something. Sometimes it's good to just take a break, but I don't like that option.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


AAAAAAAAAARRRRRR! I'm trying to get 4.5 stable and nothing seems to work. Funny, I test all settings in every direction, and I must be missing something. Sometimes it's good to just take a break, but I don't like that option.


get one of these








go outside, enjoy









take a few deep breathes and then have another








then come back inside, finish








then back to OC'ing !!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


AAAAAAAAAARRRRRR! I'm trying to get 4.5 stable and nothing seems to work. Funny, I test all settings in every direction, and I must be missing something. Sometimes it's good to just take a break, but I don't like that option.


i hear you im trying 4200-4300 and nothing is working i cant even get in windows using the 2.00b or d memory dividers.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


get one of these








go outside, enjoy








take a few deep breathes and then have another








then come back inside, finish








then back to OC'ing !!


That's what doesn't make sense. I have been drinking Red Stripe tonight, and usually when I drink, my overclocks turn out better then expected.







I did not want to drink them all, but may have to in order to get positive results.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That's what doesn't make sense. I have been drinking Red Stripe tonight, and usually when I drink, my overclocks turn out better then expected.







I did not want to drink them all, but may have to in order to get positive results.


Maybe you've got the wrong brew.









I had a Dogfish Head 90-Minute IPA, myself. Usually not an IPA fan (I prefer browns and stouts), but this wasn't bad.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
Maybe you've got the wrong brew.









I had a Dogfish Head 90-Minute IPA, myself. Usually not an IPA fan (I prefer browns and stouts), but this wasn't bad.

LOL, true, I usually use Gunnius, or Black and Tans. But my wife thought since Sinco De Mio was coming up it was appropriate. I will go and smack her now, just kidding.
Wait Red Stripe is a Jamaican beer, smacking her again!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ok, off topic here for 1 second..
i'm ordering fan's for my CM690 II Adv. soon and will be upgrading to a Q9550. I'm torn on what cpu cooler to use....
i have the "True" 120 now with no push/pull just with a CM R4 fan on it. Do i use that cooler on the Q9550?

considered the H50 with a push/pull with some the Scythe DFS123812-3000 "ULTRA KAZE" 120 x 38 mm's...

so any input would help. H50 push/pull which fan's, True push/pull which fans or something else different like a Cogage Arrow or a Dark Knight?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
ok, off topic here for 1 second..
i'm ordering fan's for my CM690 II Adv. soon and will be upgrading to a Q9550. I'm torn on what cpu cooler to use....
i have the "True" 120 now with no push/pull just with a CM R4 fan on it. Do i use that cooler on the Q9550?

considered the H50 with a push/pull with some the Scythe DFS123812-3000 "ULTRA KAZE" 120 x 38 mm's...

so any input would help. H50 push/pull which fan's, True push/pull which fans or something else different like a Cogage Arrow or a Dark Knight?

The True should hold up pretty well if you set the 4.2 OC profile.
The H50 has been shown to be a good performer, I doubt you need 38mm's on it because if you get it, keeping fans quite will be what your going for.
If you plan on pushing it further there are a few other options you can go for, but on a quad, you want the high CFM, and might get loud.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I'm not entirely worried about loud. i know the 3000rpm's will be ultra loud, i saw that the 2000rpm Ultra Kaze's were good as well. But once everything is installed i might wanna go a little higher then 4.2 and if i do i want everything to stay cool


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
I'm not entirely worried about loud. i know the 3000rpm's will be ultra loud, i saw that the 2000rpm Ultra Kaze's were good as well. But once everything is installed i might wanna go a little higher then 4.2 and if i do i want everything to stay cool

Check out this thread. Keep in mind that it was done by a OCN user, and not a pro, so not sure how accurate the testing was. http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...vs-noctua.html


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

The Noctua NH-D14 seems like a good cooler, i have read a lot of reviews on it, not sure on the fan colors but i won't be looking in the case all the time... but looks dont count against performance. but really would this thing fir in this 690 II and will it interfere with my G.Skill's?

i mean there isn't anything wrong with my TRUE, and if i added a push pull to it with decent fans it could be good, but considering a QUAD and considering if i wanna take it a little higher then 4.2 or so, i sure would hate to have to remove everything just to replace the CPU cooler after i found out that the TRUE can't handle the heat...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


The Noctua NH-D14 seems like a good cooler, i have read a lot of reviews on it, not sure on the fan colors but i won't be looking in the case all the time... but looks dont count against performance. but really would this thing fir in this 690 II and will it interfere with my G.Skill's?

i mean there isn't anything wrong with my TRUE, and if i added a push pull to it with decent fans it could be good, but considering a QUAD and considering if i wanna take it a little higher then 4.2 or so, i sure would hate to have to remove everything just to replace the CPU cooler after i found out that the TRUE can't handle the heat...


I think the True will hold up, in push, pull for sure. I have the cheap Xigmatec S12 sonething, but I do have a 38mm 130 CFM fan on it, but it held up no problem.

I don't think you will have a problem with the RAM. The 38mm is getting close on mine, but I still have a little bit of room.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


The Noctua NH-D14 seems like a good cooler, i have read a lot of reviews on it, not sure on the fan colors but i won't be looking in the case all the time... but looks dont count against performance. but really would this thing fir in this 690 II and will it interfere with my G.Skill's?

i mean there isn't anything wrong with my TRUE, and if i added a push pull to it with decent fans it could be good, but considering a QUAD and considering if i wanna take it a little higher then 4.2 or so, i sure would hate to have to remove everything just to replace the CPU cooler after i found out that the TRUE can't handle the heat...


The true should do fine with the right fans and right thermal paste.


----------



## GOTFrog

On th the TRUE you only really need push/pull with low cfm I run some 92cfm on mine and when I max the speed if I remove the pull fan temps stay the same, I do see a difference when i run at lowest cfm I do see a big difference if I remove 1 of the fans.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Check out this thread. Keep in mind that it was done by a OCN user, and not a pro, so not sure how accurate the testing was. http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...vs-noctua.html

Seems like a decent little review/test. At least these results are accurate in the sence that they ahve been tested by a real person like me and you rather than some expert cooler guy in conditions and environments we would just not generally game in. Like in some tests, the room temp is at a certain level, usually a level our houses are never at lol.


----------



## `br4dz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Then try a minor OC and see if it persist.


From post: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post9185285

Still can't do it, after hours of testing different voltages and settings. Tried 1333 MHz FSB with multi @ x8 (so it runs stock CPU clock) with all voltages on auto, wouldn't boot. Changed MCH latch to 333 MHz, 2.40D strap (800 Mhz RAM), increase cpu voltage to 1.2875V, and PLL to 1.57V, booted for a few seconds and locked up. Increased CPU term to 1.26v, same thing. Then increased MCH core to 1.2v, started booting into windows and froze. Increased PLL to 1.65v, asked me to start windows normally or revert, froze whenever I chose an option. Dropped strap to 2.00D (667 MHz RAM), nothing. Changed MCH latch to 266 MHz, changed strap to 2.00D (833 MHz RAM) nothing. Increased ICH core to 1.2v, nothing. ICH I/O to 1.57v, DRAM @ 2.2v, upped cpu term to 1.32v, MCH ref to .836v, CPU ref to .836v, DRAM term to 1.00v, all nothing. There were even times when the BIOS screen froze when I went to change something, which makes me think even more that it's some voltage setting on the motherboard. I'm at the point where I'm ready to rip my hair out (would be hard with a buzz cut). I have never had this much trouble trying to overclock anything in my entire life, not even to achieve a 3753 MHz clock speed on a Q6600 w/ a 780i motherboard. I don't know what to try from here, the best I can think is that something is physically wrong with the motherboard, keeping it from liking even the slightest of FSB increases, in which case I don't think would be covered by Gigabyte's warranty.


----------



## NoGuru

Fill out your MIT and I will make some suggestions for you.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ok, off topic here for 1 second..
i'm ordering fan's for my CM690 II Adv. soon and will be upgrading to a Q9550. I'm torn on what cpu cooler to use....
i have the "True" 120 now with no push/pull just with a CM R4 fan on it. Do i use that cooler on the Q9550?

considered the H50 with a push/pull with some the Scythe DFS123812-3000 "ULTRA KAZE" 120 x 38 mm's...

so any input would help. H50 push/pull which fan's, True push/pull which fans or something else different like a Cogage Arrow or a Dark Knight?


The TRUE is still a good choice. Reviews show that the TR's new Venomous X isn't really any better; its mounting mechanism might be a minor improvement, but temps are within 0.5-1C when compared. After going through a number of reviews and seeing little difference, I got a TRUE Black because I liked the look of it.

I think the H50 is nice, but whether it is a good choice or not depends on the case. Corsair recommends the fans (I'd always do push/pull with the H50) for it be used in intake mode, so unless you have fans in the ceiling of your case to exhaust, you're going to be disrupting the intended airflow of your case. If you don't have top-mount fans, you could go against their recommendations and use it with the fans set to exhaust, but the radiator will be an impedance to airflow and reduce the effectiveness of removing hot air from your case.

If you have something like a Corsair 700D/800D, or an Antec 900, I think it's a good solution, since you have plenty of other options for airflow. I'm not sure it'd beat a TRUE, though, it could be about equal.

For push/pull fans with the H50, I'd look at Scythe Gentle Typhoons (either 1450 or 1850rpm), or (if you have plenty of case room) Panaflo 120x38mm. For the TRUE, those won't work very well due to the way they mount; I'd probably look at Scythe's S-Flex, either the E, F, or G, series depending on how much airflow you want and how much noise you're willing to put up with.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Checkin' up on this thread for the first time in a long, long time...

Are the new BIOS versions helping anyone drop vCore at all? How 'bout pushing higher clocks without having to bump vCore?

I'm still running F7!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


Checkin' up on this thread for the first time in a long, long time...

Are the new BIOS versions helping anyone drop vCore at all? How 'bout pushing higher clocks without having to bump vCore?

I'm still running F7!










Not to many changes in performance, but F7 is kinda old. If you do flash, might have to make minor adjustments to your OC. http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...st-bios-28441/


----------



## `br4dz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Fill out your MIT and I will make some suggestions for you.


Current settings that work, or ones that I've tried (which I already listed)?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *`br4dz-* 
Current settings that work, or ones that I've tried (which I already listed)?

Current that work.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


The TRUE is still a good choice. Reviews show that the TR's new Venomous X isn't really any better; its mounting mechanism might be a minor improvement, but temps are within 0.5-1C when compared. After going through a number of reviews and seeing little difference, I got a TRUE Black because I liked the look of it.

I think the H50 is nice, but whether it is a good choice or not depends on the case. Corsair recommends the fans (I'd always do push/pull with the H50) for it be used in intake mode, so unless you have fans in the ceiling of your case to exhaust, you're going to be disrupting the intended airflow of your case. If you don't have top-mount fans, you could go against their recommendations and use it with the fans set to exhaust, but the radiator will be an impedance to airflow and reduce the effectiveness of removing hot air from your case.

If you have something like a Corsair 700D/800D, or an Antec 900, I think it's a good solution, since you have plenty of other options for airflow. I'm not sure it'd beat a TRUE, though, it could be about equal.

For push/pull fans with the H50, I'd look at Scythe Gentle Typhoons (either 1450 or 1850rpm), or (if you have plenty of case room) Panaflo 120x38mm. For the TRUE, those won't work very well due to the way they mount; I'd probably look at Scythe's S-Flex, either the E, F, or G, series depending on how much airflow you want and how much noise you're willing to put up with.


Nice, thx for the input. +1 Rep


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

hey guys, how does the Asus P5N-D compare to the GA-EP45-UD3L/P?
Also which verison should i get if i get Ga-ep45-ud3 L or P?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bbaseballboy1234*


hey guys, how does the Asus P5N-D compare to the GA-EP45-UD3L/P?
Also which verison should i get if i get Ga-ep45-ud3 L or P?


The UD3P will overclock better and has more options. I wouldn't even think twice about getting the L unless you want a good board and don't plan on overclocking... But if you wanna overclock, want raid, want Crossfire ... get a UD3P .. They Rock !!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

would any of you guys buy an open box video card from newegg?
i am looking at 2 of these...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16814102868R
open box on both kinda scares me tho.
would save me about 60.00-80.00 over a 5850....


----------



## Dilyn

Do it. All open box stuff I've bought has been good. They're basically like new.
I can't even tell that any of my OB stuff has been used.

It's a great way to get awesome hardware for cheap.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Do it. All open box stuff I've bought has been good. They're basically like new.
I can't even tell that any of my OB stuff has been used.

It's a great way to get awesome hardware for cheap.


Yep, go for it, newegg will take it back if you don't like it. Act fast, they go quick, and that's a good card.


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

guys, welcome your (possible) newest member. 
Have not received the board yet, but i will; actually, buying one now but i will get it!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bbaseballboy1234*


guys, welcome your (possible) newest member. 
Have not received the board yet, but i will; actually, buying one now but i will get it!


Kewl........... Welcome to the Family.








be sure to ask alot of questions about your UD3P.... many guys here know these boards inside, out and up side down...


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bbaseballboy1234*


hey guys, how does the Asus P5N-D compare to the GA-EP45-UD3L/P?
Also which verison should i get if i get Ga-ep45-ud3 L or P?


I can't tell you much about the ASUS, not having owned it.

However, I can say of the dozens of mainboards I've owned in the past two decades, the UD3P is one of the best I've ever had in my main desktop system. Every necessary feature you can think of is on this board, and unlike some others, that doesn't compromise its stability or its ability to overclock. Top quality components were used in its design and assembly; I don't think a finer Socket 775 board exists.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


would any of you guys buy an open box video card from newegg?
i am looking at 2 of these...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16814102868R
open box on both kinda scares me tho. 
would save me about 60.00-80.00 over a 5850....


For that price, I'd do it. You still have a return policy with the `Egg, and you should still have full warranty with Sapphire. They don't guarantee all the accessories, but at worst, you'd need to get a couple of crossfire bridges if they didn't come with. That's a good deal.


----------



## `br4dz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Current that work.


Seems that I listed the memory multi wrong when I stated all my "tried" settings, but here are 2 versions of M.I.T., current being the first, ones that I tried under the "tried" one.


----------



## bakageta

Anyone have any RMA experience with these? I just got the following answer back about my RMA:

Quote:

Dear Valued Customer,
We appreciate you being patient with us.
We have finished testing your GIGABYTE product(s) and it is (they are) being returned back to you.
I'm hoping that means they fixed it, but the "finished testing" seems kind of vague.


----------



## PapaSmurf

When I had the P35 in my sig RMA'd a few years ago I received it back about 4 days after they sent me an e-mail like that. I believe that the e-mail means they have finished testing it after the repair to verify that it was working properly.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *`br4dz-* 
Seems that I listed the memory multi wrong when I stated all my "tried" settings, but here are 2 versions of M.I.T., current being the first, ones that I tried under the "tried" one.

Okay, gave you some general settings to try.


----------



## bakageta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
When I had the P35 in my sig RMA'd a few years ago I received it back about 4 days after they sent me an e-mail like that. I believe that the e-mail means they have finished testing it after the repair to verify that it was working properly.

Great, thanks for the confirmation. I was hoping that's what it was.


----------



## Kingkau

i tried searching for this but couldnt come up with anything. i disabled my c1e but it still underclocks my cpu at idle. im using ep45-ud3p motherboard. any idea?


----------



## Whupass1

Hi, all! I'm new to OCN and bought a ud3p a cpl months back. Haven't done any serious clocking w/ it yet... well maybe a little bit,







.
Looks like this is the right place to go for info on this board, and I was hoping I could pick some brains round here on upgrading my memory... to many burned brain cells and i can't remember much anymore. j/k
I have 2x 1Gb 800MHz Crucial Ballistics Tracer now (had 4Gb when i got the board), and thinking of going to 2x 2Gb of 1066. here are the ones that have risen to the top of the heap and any input would be greatly appreciated:

* Patriot Viper
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220426

G.Skill
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166

OCZ Reaper
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227289

* leaning towards the Patriot cuz of the bonus "3d Mark Vantage" the comes w/ it


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kingkau*


i tried searching for this but couldnt come up with anything. i disabled my c1e but it still underclocks my cpu at idle. im using ep45-ud3p motherboard. any idea?


there are a few others

Code:


Code:


Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]

try those, it should keep it from underclocking


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kingkau*


i tried searching for this but couldnt come up with anything. i disabled my c1e but it still underclocks my cpu at idle. im using ep45-ud3p motherboard. any idea?


If you already disabled C1E and EIST as mentioned above then you may also need to change the settings in your power plan in the OS, set CPU Max/Min State to 100%


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Whupass1*


OCZ Reaper
[/SIZE]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227289

* leaning towards the Patriot cuz of the bonus "3d Mark Vantage" the comes w/ it


I have a set of OCZ Reaper to sell 2x2 Gb, but the ones I'm selling are 5-5-5-15 (instead of 5-5-5-18) the timings are better. Just PM me if interested


----------



## kevindd992002

Anybody here with the EP45-UD3P and Corsair HX850 experiencing whinning noise from the PSU?


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Whupass1*


Hi, all! I'm new to OCN and bought a ud3p a cpl months back. Haven't done any serious clocking w/ it yet... well maybe a little bit,







.
Looks like this is the right place to go for info on this board, and I was hoping I could pick some brains round here on upgrading my memory... to many burned brain cells and i can't remember much anymore. j/k
I have 2x 1Gb 800MHz Crucial Ballistics Tracer now (had 4Gb when i got the board), and thinking of going to 2x 2Gb of 1066. here are the ones that have risen to the top of the heap and any input would be greatly appreciated:

* Patriot Viper
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220426

G.Skill
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166

OCZ Reaper
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227289

* leaning towards the Patriot cuz of the bonus "3d Mark Vantage" the comes w/ it


First of all, props for the Bill the Cat avatar (I'm a big Bloom County fan, and have used that one myself on occasion).

As for RAM, I'd look at G.Skills like these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231246


----------



## `br4dz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Okay, gave you some general settings to try.


Got to windows boot screen, and it froze.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *`br4dz-*


Got to windows boot screen, and it froze.


that is such a mild oc i believe you can get up to 3.0 on stock voltage









id reset cmos maybe even flash bios something is not right.


----------



## bakageta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Anybody here with the EP45-UD3P and Corsair HX850 experiencing whinning noise from the PSU?


Sounds like a potential PSU problem, TX850 here but no noise at all from it.


----------



## kevindd992002

I had a TX850 before and no noise. The HX850 is the one with noise now but I already RMA'd this and still have the same problem. Some people say that the motherboard could be the cause of this problem.

Side note: Is the v1.6 of this board better than the 1.1?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Its the heatsink i would be willing to bet mine makes noise sometimes a leaking heatpipe or somthing. Sounds like a whistle or squeeling when you put a heavy load on it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *`br4dz-*


Got to windows boot screen, and it froze.


Play with your MCH, and the ref's

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


that is such a mild oc i believe you can get up to 3.0 on stock voltage









id reset cmos maybe even flash bios something is not right.


Agreed.


----------



## koooowweeee

i need a new board but witch are the best seen so my gigabyte boards


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koooowweeee* 
i need a new board but witch are the best seen so my gigabyte boards

EP45-UD3P if you can find one. There is also a DDR3 version, EP45T.


----------



## koooowweeee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
EP45-UD3P if you can find one. There is also a DDR3 version, EP45T.

are the ddr3 version any good

is this the drr2 one?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...ht_4172wt_1165


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koooowweeee* 
are the ddr3 version any good

is this the drr2 one?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...ht_4172wt_1165

This one is DDR2


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koooowweeee* 
are the ddr3 version any good

is this the drr2 one?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...ht_4172wt_1165

They are not as good as say the X58 series boards, but for 775 socket boards they are good.

That board does not have the good cooling as some of the others. Look for the board with the Blue plates on the NB and Mosfetts.


----------



## koooowweeee

do you need to get the mobo on water to get good clocks? could you recommend a good block for them


----------



## koooowweeee

nvm

sorry for double post


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koooowweeee* 
do you need to get the mobo on water to get good clocks? could you recommend a good block for them

No, I have hit 4.5 with my Q9550 on air, and 4.7 with a Q9650 on air. If you do choose to go water, there are a lot of options.

Not sure how much shipping to the UK is but here is the one you want. http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...ud3p-lnib.html

Katlitos has one for sale to, if you can talk him into parting it out.


----------



## koooowweeee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
No, I have hit 4.5 with my Q9550 on air, and 4.7 with a Q9650 on air. If you do choose to go water, there are a lot of options.


so i can bang my cpu in put just that on water and get good clocks no problem. does it need a fan on it or anything. sorry for all the question just need to no before i buy a new board


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koooowweeee*


so i can bang my cpu in put just that on water and get good clocks no problem. does it need a fan on it or anything. sorry for all the question just need to no before i buy a new board


I edited my previous post, so take a look.
Most people hit between 4.0 and 4.3 on air with that board.

Edit: I just did this about 2 seconds ago.


----------



## koooowweeee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I edited my previous post, so take a look.
Most people hit between 4.0 and 4.3 on air with that board.

Edit: I just did this about 2 seconds ago.


i had a look at it earlyer going to sell my board first. i could always see what i can clock it to and then get it on water to put it some more. thanks for your help +1 just need to find some good ddr2 now


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koooowweeee*


i had a look at it earlyer going to sell my board first. i could always see what i can clock it to and then get it on water to put it some more. thanks for your help +1 just need to find some good ddr2 now


This is what a lot of us use. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166
But there are a lot of options out there.


----------



## koooowweeee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This is what a lot of us use. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166
But there are a lot of options out there.


ye they seem to be the standard on here. is 1200mhz memory not better?


----------



## PapaSmurf

What's the consensus opinion on the GA-EP45C-UD3R? Does having both DDR2 and DDR3 capability affect the overclocking or stability on it compared to the standard EP45-UD3P or R? I would be using the 2 x 2GB G Skill PC2-8500 that was linked to a few posts back rather than DDR3, but I ran across a good deal on it and don't want to get stuck with something that won't work that well.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koooowweeee* 
ye they seem to be the standard on here. is 1200mhz memory not better?

I do believe that people can push those Pi's that NoGuru linked to to hit 1200 easily









I like my RAM. Need to get to overclocking it, but damn it's nice.
I'd stick with G.SKILL on these boards. They seem to be having some type of love fest or something going on here.


----------



## koooowweeee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I do believe that people can push those Pi's that NoGuru linked to to hit 1200 easily









I like my RAM. Need to get to overclocking it, but damn it's nice.
I'd stick with G.SKILL on these boards. They seem to be having some type of love fest or something going on here.

lol nice one


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


What's the consensus opinion on the GA-EP45C-UD3R? Does having both DDR2 and DDR3 capability affect the overclocking or stability on it compared to the standard EP45-UD3P or R? I would be using the 2 x 2GB G Skill PC2-8500 that was linked to a few posts back rather than DDR3, but I ran across a good deal on it and don't want to get stuck with something that won't work that well.


Too be honest, never seen that board on this thread yet. I don't have a lot of faith in boards that will do both DDR2 and DDR3, but if you can get it cheap, might be fun to play with. If you can't afford to have it turn out not to work well, might want to stick with the straight up EP45.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks NG. That's basically what I was thinking. Funds are tight and I can't afford to get stuck with a lemon. I'm not into extreme OC'ing, but I would like to get my Q9550 up to 4GHz if possible and my P35-DS3L just won't go that high.

Addendum: Ordered a regular EP45-UD3P a few minutes ago. I received a $100 Amazon Gift Certificate for filling out a survey for Netgear and used that towards the purchase so it only ended up costing me $40. I'll probably be posting a lot more next week after it gets here and I have a chance to play with it for a bit.


----------



## Whupass1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


First of all, props for the Bill the Cat avatar (I'm a big Bloom County fan, and have used that one myself on occasion).

As for RAM, I'd look at G.Skills like these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231246


thanks for the input, and that set was in the running till the last cut... may have to reconsider.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Thanks NG. That's basically what I was thinking. Funds are tight and I can't afford to get stuck with a lemon. I'm not into extreme OC'ing, but I would like to get my Q9550 up to 4GHz if possible and my P35-DS3L just won't go that high.

Addendum: Ordered a regular EP45-UD3P a few minutes ago. I received a $100 Amazon Gift Certificate for filling out a survey for Netgear and used that towards the purchase so it only ended up costing me $40. I'll probably be posting a lot more next week after it gets here and I have a chance to play with it for a bit.


the ud3p is no slouch in overclocking if you dont hit 4ghz first try i'll be surprised.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I think the True will hold up, in push, pull for sure. I have the cheap Xigmatec S12 something, but I do have a 38mm 130 CFM fan on it, but it held up no problem.

I don't think you will have a problem with the RAM. The 38mm is getting close on mine, but I still have a little bit of room.


I'm thinking of doing all Yate Loon fan's in my 690 II 
Case Fans -D14SM-12 X 7
Case Fan -D12SH-12 X 1
CPU Fan either 1 or as a push/pull -D12SH-12 X 2

Maybe a couple white LED's on the inside of the case to show off some stuff but no LED fans.

As far as cpu cooler, going to stay with my TRUE for the time being


----------



## NoGuru

I've been OC'ing for eleven hours now, must have rebooted 300+ times, and still going,,,,,,,,,,uuhhhh.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol id like to get my q9550 to 4200-4300 but im holding off till the cc ends.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I've been OC'ing for eleven hours now, must have rebooted 300+ times, and still going,,,,,,,,,,uuhhhh.


Too much tweaking at this point







? 
What settings are you messing with the most at this time? Skews?


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I've been OC'ing for eleven hours now, must have rebooted 300+ times, and still going,,,,,,,,,,uuhhhh.


Well hopefully your getting some good results, I think im a little late to this party since im just now about to start.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I've been OC'ing for eleven hours now, must have rebooted 300+ times, and still going,,,,,,,,,,uuhhhh.

wow, 11 Hrs?
you might need to unplug and walk away for awhile, unless your close to breaking a record, a record other then continuous time spent overclocking and rebooting


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Too much tweaking at this point







? 
What settings are you messing with the most at this time? Skews?


It's mostly ref's, but I am methodical about it. I have to test every variable, so every setting in every direction.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Well hopefully your getting some good results, I think im a little late to this party since im just now about to start.










Your never too late







actually I was wondering what your ref testing metod was? I start semi low on mch and cpu ref, and try each cpu ref to a point, then bump mch one, and retest all the cpu refs again.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


wow, 11 Hrs?
you might need to unplug and walk away for awhile, unless your close to breaking a record, a record other then continuous time spent overclocking and rebooting










I made a little progress, but not as far as I would like. Just inching my way to 4.5 stable. Never have I booted this machine this much, lol.


----------



## rsfkevski

Got my UD3P on the way baby........................anyone have any thoughts as to just how high I'll be able to get this Quad?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
Got my UD3P on the way baby........................anyone have any thoughts as to just how high I'll be able to get this Quad?

4.0-4.7ghz depending on how good your cpu and ram is and if you can keep it cool.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


Got my UD3P on the way baby........................anyone have any thoughts as to just how high I'll be able to get this Quad?


Bal is about right, 4-4.8 maybe. You might want to read this if your coming from a DFI. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## JrockMOD

Well guys 279.99 for a q9550 seem a bit pricey for me. However on amazon I see on for 249.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...H8Z&sn=deal2be

should I go ahead and pick it up? or is it not worth that much? if I'm losing 30 bucks thats fine, but when its over 50 bucks where I lost because someone else has a better deal...thats a problem in my book. so what you guys think?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Too be honest, never seen that board on this thread yet. I don't have a lot of faith in boards that will do both DDR2 and DDR3, but if you can get it cheap, might be fun to play with. If you can't afford to have it turn out not to work well, might want to stick with the straight up EP45.


Pretty positive the DDR2 1366 boards use a DDR3 controller. That's why they are 1366 compatible. Though, DDR2 and DDR3 on the same board does sound like a BIOS nightmare. Wouldn't be surprised if it clocks like the rest.


----------



## rfjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


Well guys 279.99 for a q9550 seem a bit pricey for me. However on amazon I see on for 249.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...H8Z&sn=deal2be

should I go ahead and pick it up? or is it not worth that much? if I'm losing 30 bucks thats fine, but when its over 50 bucks where I lost because someone else has a better deal...thats a problem in my book. so what you guys think?


Check Micro Center for that CPU... I know they had it cheap a while back.... Not sure if they are still selling it for 179.99... In store only...Q9550


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Its the heatsink i would be willing to bet mine makes noise sometimes a leaking heatpipe or somthing. Sounds like a whistle or squeeling when you put a heavy load on it.

I'm pretty much sure it isn't my heatsink.

So is the v1.6 of this board any better than the 1.1? Please confirm


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
I'm pretty much sure it isn't my heatsink.

So is the v1.6 of this board any better than the 1.1? Please confirm









No, the boards are all about the same.


----------



## kevindd992002

So what changelog is there with the 1.6?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


I'm pretty much sure it isn't my heatsink.


its caps squealing in sheer ecstasy from the payload you put on it...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


its caps squealing in sheer ecstasy from the payload you put on it...

















The squealing noise is present even when just surfing the net (light load). Heck it even squeals when the computer is off


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
The squealing noise is present even when just surfing the net (light load). Heck it even squeals when the computer is off









Nothing a ball gag wouldn't fix.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


The squealing noise is present even when just surfing the net (light load). Heck it even squeals when the computer is off










Sounds like its your heatsink my mega used to make same noises i even went as far to try stuff in another board and i still heard them so i narrowed it down to the mega doing it. Gas leaking from the pipes or somthing.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Sounds like its your heatsink my mega used to make same noises i even went as far to try stuff in another board and i still heard them so i narrowed it down to the mega doing it. Gas leaking from the pipes or somthing.

It could be the PSU, mine makes a small hissing sound.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Hi fellow *UD3*ers









We need help Chimp Challenge









Just spreading the word








Me, I'm doing my bit








CPU is folding making 8,050ppd stable @ 4GHz








and the GTX is making 9,300ppd









Even just one work unit would help








Think of it as just another Stability test. But one that does some good








My hottest core hit 53c and the CPU is at 100% load, and the work unit will be done in 7 hours getting 2,792 points for the cause









All on my *UD3*R









Thanks AC


----------



## `br4dz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


that is such a mild oc i believe you can get up to 3.0 on stock voltage









id reset cmos maybe even flash bios something is not right.


Did both, reset CMOS and flashed the BIOS, and nothing has changed, same problems. I also noticed before I flashed my BIOS, in CPU-Z and in Everest it couldn't tell what the motherboard name was, it listed it as "unknown", it's still listed as such after the BIOS flash, but that didn't make sense to me and I was wondering if anyone else has the same?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Nothing a ball gag wouldn't fix.


















now you just took it to a whole new level


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
It could be the PSU, mine makes a small hissing sound.

Agreed. Try unplugging it, both from the wall and the cord from the PSU.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
Check Micro Center for that CPU... I know they had it cheap a while back.... Not sure if they are still selling it for 179.99... In store only...Q9550

Micro wont deliver and the closes store is a 3 hour drive. They won't ship it so its a no go. I may just go ahead and get this for 249.99 doesn't seem that bad compare to 279.99 right?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


Micro wont deliver and the closes store is a 3 hour drive. They won't ship it so its a no go. I may just go ahead and get this for 249.99 doesn't seem that bad compare to 279.99 right?


Have someone who lives close to a MicroCenter pick one up and ship it to you. You should be able to find someone willing to do that.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Have someone who lives close to a MicroCenter pick one up and ship it to you. You should be able to find someone willing to do that.


It would have to be someone on this thread that just happens to read it and offer, hint hint, he doesnt have enough rep to post in the Wanted section to ask for it..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


It would have to be someone on this thread that just happens to read it and offer, hint hint, he doesnt have enough rep to post in the Wanted section to ask for it..


I have offered many times to him, pfff, good luck


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *`br4dz-*


Did both, reset CMOS and flashed the BIOS, and nothing has changed, same problems. I also noticed before I flashed my BIOS, in CPU-Z and in Everest it couldn't tell what the motherboard name was, it listed it as "unknown", it's still listed as such after the BIOS flash, but that didn't make sense to me and I was wondering if anyone else has the same?












wait im lost now what was your problem to begin with?


----------



## `br4dz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


wait im lost now what was your problem to begin with?


I can't get the mildest overclock no matter what setting I use. Just upped the FSB to 1333 MHz, and left the CPU freq the same (dropped multi), and I've tried practically every combination of voltages and memory multipliers and nothing is stable. In fact, I can't even get into windows. Run rock solid on 1066 MHz, just doesn't make sense to me. I've also tried 1600 MHz in the past, and no matter what I did there nothing was stable, although there were times I was able to stay in windows for a while, but would crash and artifact like idk what in games.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
It could be the PSU, mine makes a small hissing sound.

I'm 100% sure it's coming from the psu but people say that the problem might still not be the psu. The board or gpu can cause the psu to whine. Its nit the cidcard since I already swapped my 9800gt to a 4770. So could it be the board?


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Your never too late







actually I was wondering what your ref testing metod was? I start semi low on mch and cpu ref, and try each cpu ref to a point, then bump mch one, and retest all the cpu refs again.

I really only test 2 mch references now, the 0.760 and 0.800 setting, if im using a 2x2gb kit I start with the 0.800 and with a 2x1 kit the 0.760. For the cpu ref I usually test between 0.760 - 0.815 starting with the 0.785, if I start heading it the wrong direction it usually lets me know pretty quick.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
I really only test 2 mch references now, the 0.760 and 0.800 setting, if im using a 2x2gb kit I start with the 0.800 and with a 2x1 kit the 0.760. For the cpu ref I usually test between 0.760 - 0.815 starting with the 0.785, if I start heading it the wrong direction it usually lets me know pretty quick.

Wow, this is what I just started to notice today. Man I wasted a lot of time








Cool, well thank you for the reassurance on that. Should have 4.5 stable tomorrow. + rep my friend.

Now it's GUINNUS TIME!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Wow, this is what I just started to notice today. Man I wasted a lot of time








Cool, well thank you for the reassurance on that. Should have 4.5 stable tomorrow. + rep my friend.

Now it's GUINNUS TIME!










4 U







4 ME.. after my shot of course


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*









4 U







4 ME.. after my shot of course


Thanks for the drink! They just said something on the news yesterday about that new Kemo treatment is working, and not having the radiation side affects.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks for the drink! They just said something on the news yesterday about that new Kemo treatment is working, and not having the radiation side affects.










my issue is they dont offer radiation, only pill form (7 a day) and a shot once a week, so 26 more weeks and i should be done. I Hope


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Wow, this is what I just started to notice today. Man I wasted a lot of time








Cool, well thank you for the reassurance on that. Should have 4.5 stable tomorrow. + rep my friend.

Now it's GUINNUS TIME!


If you're a Guinness guy, you should try something from our lovely state. If you like your stout's Irish, IMO, this one beats Guinness and O'Hara's for taste.










(Personally, I like their Bellaire Brown)


----------



## doat

Hello everyone, i installed my ud3p today rev 1.6 FE and my friend and I have been trying literally all day and night to get it stable at 4.26ghz only to have failed even at 3.8ghz. I have a q9550 E0 1.2000vid and i had it at 3.8ghz on my old asus p5q mobo no problem, i even had it stable at 4ghz but for some reason it became unstable. We have tried everything we even tried settings where it should not fail at all and linx still froze. What can we try? I am going to format tomorrow and see if that will help i have been told that you should format when installing a new mobo. Throw me some ideas guys.

Also the ram i am using are OCZ Reapers 1066mhz 4gb.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Hello everyone, i installed my ud3p today rev 1.6 FE and my friend and I have been trying literally all day and night to get it stable at 4.26ghz only to have failed even at 3.8ghz. I have a q9550 E0 1.2000vid and i had it at 3.8ghz on my old asus p5q mobo no problem, i even had it stable at 4ghz but for some reason it became unstable. We have tried everything we even tried settings where it should not fail at all and linx still froze. What can we try? I am going to format tomorrow and see if that will help i have been told that you should format when installing a new mobo. Throw me some ideas guys.

Also the ram i am using are OCZ Reapers 1066mhz 4gb.


http://www.overclock.net/blogs/homet...5-ud3p-mit.txt

fill this out and post your settings so we can take a look.


----------



## doat

Ah crap, i don't have the settings saved in the profiles anymore since i updated the bios back to FE but i remember some settings
CPU clock ratio: 501
Fine cpu ratio: +5
CPU frequency: 4.25

PCI express frequency: 100mhz

DRAM
Performance Enhance: Turbo
Memory Frequency: 333mhz and we tried 400mhz

Advanced Timing Control
tRFC: 62 and we tried 68

CPU Vcore: 1.35-1.45V we tried
CPU Termination: 1.34-1.44 we tried
CPU Reference: .768

MCH: 1.34-1.4 i think maybe lower

Dram voltage: 2.1-2.2

We adjust much more than that but i cannot remember what we set them to exactly. Tomorrow i can get you guys everything when we try after i format but hopefully what i gave you will help give you a good idea.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Hello everyone, i installed my ud3p today rev 1.6 FE and my friend and I have been trying literally all day and night to get it stable at 4.26ghz only to have failed even at 3.8ghz. I have a q9550 E0 1.2000vid and i had it at 3.8ghz on my old asus p5q mobo no problem, i even had it stable at 4ghz but for some reason it became unstable. We have tried everything we even tried settings where it should not fail at all and linx still froze. What can we try? I am going to format tomorrow and see if that will help i have been told that you should format when installing a new mobo. Throw me some ideas guys.

Also the ram i am using are OCZ Reapers 1066mhz 4gb.


My MIT settings are below... My VID is 1.18 so your voltages may be a bit different, but for the most part the settings should be similar.. Just dont try pushing that ram yet, OCZ are not the best clockers, 2x2GB kits anyway...

You may need to adjust the CPU Reference and MCH Reference voltages.. Just raise 1 setting at a time and test, try cpu first raise it 4 - 5 spots 1 at a time, if still fails try the MCH the same way...


----------



## koooowweeee

hello just bought a ud3 and im trying to find some g skill memory but its hard to find at a good price in the uk. is there any other memory that are good with these boards or should i just take the hit on the g skill?


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
My MIT settings are below... My VID is 1.18 so your voltages may be a bit different, but for the most part the settings should be similar.. Just dont try pushing that ram yet, OCZ are not the best clockers, 2x2GB kits anyway...

You may need to adjust the CPU Reference and MCH Reference voltages.. Just raise 1 setting at a time and test, try cpu first raise it 4 - 5 spots 1 at a time, if still fails try the MCH the same way...

Sweet, i'll give those settings a try thanks.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


If you're a Guinness guy, you should try something from our lovely state. If you like your stout's Irish, IMO, this one beats Guinness and O'Hara's for taste.

(Personally, I like their Bellaire Brown)


I love the Bellaire brewery. I was just there last week, and had their Chocolate brew, "doesn't taste like chocolate, just dark" and it was awesome.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koooowweeee*


hello just bought a ud3 and im trying to find some g skill memory but its hard to find at a good price in the uk. is there any other memory that are good with these boards or should i just take the hit on the g skill?


G.Skills work very well, but you could get something else. Just don't buy anything under 1066. I will nag and push you to overclock higher, and it will be frustrating for you if your RAM can't keep up.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

which one's are better for a Q9550 and a UD3P

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231201

OR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


which one's are better for a Q9550 and a UD3P

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231201 <-------------------Dee Shiz nit

OR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


Get the black PI's if you can. That is some dam fine ram.!

I got two B's and two A's. Might have to try and argue the B's up to A's.
I will try harder next semester.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Get the black PI's if you can. That is some dam fine ram.!

I got two B's and two A's. Might have to try and argue the B's up to A's.
I will try harder next semester.


Lol.

I have the Black PI's also. I just have one quick question though. Those are rated at 1200MHz but when I plug them into my mobo and use the default settings in BIOS, CPU-Z indicates them running at 1066MHz only, is that normal?
I mean are they meant not to run at 1200MHz out of the box with this board?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Get the black PI's if you can. That is some dam fine ram.!

I got two B's and two A's. Might have to try and argue the B's up to A's.
I will try harder next semester.


Hard to get anything done when you're constantly checking P95 for errors and rebooting to try other GTL.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Get the black PI's if you can. That is some dam fine ram.!

I got two B's and two A's. Might have to try and argue the B's up to A's.
I will try harder next semester.


good deal, gonna order dem sucka's next thursday night then...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Lol.

I have the Black PI's also. I just have one quick question though. Those are rated at 1200MHz but when I plug them into my mobo and use the default settings in BIOS, CPU-Z indicates them running at 1066MHz only, is that normal?
I mean are they meant not to run at 1200MHz out of the box with this board?


Make sure you always set ram timings and voltage manually in BIOS, "FOR ALL BOARDS."
I will edit this post and give you a link for the terminology for this board. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Hard to get anything done when you're constantly checking P95 for errors and rebooting to try other GTL.










LOL, so true my friend!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


good deal, gonna order dem sucka's next thursday night then...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Make sure you always set ram timings and voltage manually in BIOS, "FOR ALL BOARDS."
I will edit this post and give you a link for the terminology for this board. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

LOL, so true my friend!











Thanks!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Buying Another UD3P for my Q9550
Decided to leave my sig rig as is and give it to my nephew, he is going to buy two 5770's for crossfire so the UD3P he wanted.

So i will get another UD3P for my Q9550 and go with the F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI, Seasonic X750 and undecided on cpu cooler and fan's for the 690 II


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Buying Another UD3P for my Q9550
Decided to leave my sig rig as is and give it to my nephew, he is going to buy two 5770's for crossfire so the UD3P he wanted.

So i will get another UD3P for my Q9550 and go with the F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI, Seasonic X750 and undecided on cpu cooler and fan's for the 690 II


Nice i like my Seasonic 850 its held up good with all the demands i put on it.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Nice i like my Seasonic 850 its held up good with all the demands i put on it.

ya my M12 700 made a whistling and buzzing sound the 1st day i had it, sent back to newegg and got it replaced.. before i installed it though, i had a friend of mine that builds linear amps for amateur radio (tubes and transistor) and he went inside of my M12 and re wrapped coils and did some stuff that i don't know about (he's an electronics wizard) and benched it for me and it went from a 700 to a 1096. although it runs warmer it's been perfect. i just wanna make sure the X750 will handle two 5850's, Q9550 and all other items going in the new machine.


----------



## NoGuru

Did a little benching.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Did a little benching.


Is that all you got?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Is that all you got?










Yes, but I'm tired. I will do better later this week


----------



## PapaSmurf

This week ends in about 90 minutes so that doesn't leave you much time.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


This week ends in about 90 minutes so that doesn't leave you much time.


today's Saturday, Tomorrow is Sunday or am i missing something? 
Man, i knew my drugs were good, but wow...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


today's Saturday, Tomorrow is Sunday or am i missing something? 
Man, i knew my drugs were good, but wow...


lol Depends how you look at it some people see sunday as a new week others see monday as the new week. Mosty goes by how you work if your on 3rd shift your week starts differt lol.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Saturday is the last day of the week isn't it?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol Depends how you look at it some people see sunday as a new week others see monday as the new week. Mosty goes by how you work if your on 3rd shift your week starts differt lol.


That may apply to a work week, but a calender week starts on Sunday and ends on Saturday period. A calender week is the standard the world is based on.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Saturday is the last day of the week isn't it?


Its up to personal pref i thk and what you work or school hrs.

Quote:



Technically, Monday is the first day of a week. Saturday and Sunday are called the weekend for a reason. However, some calendars often throw us off, because the calendar starts each week with a Sunday. There are many calendars that display Monday as the first day of the week.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Did a little benching.


2 suggestions eh make it 3, ditch the F10e, drop the tRFC, and give it hell


----------



## GOTFrog

Yes, but if I go by my employer Saturday is the 1st day of the week so he doesn't have to pay OT on weekends


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


2 suggestions eh make it 3, ditch the F10e, drop the tRFC, and give it hell










The F10e is locked into the BIOS, and I can't remember how to unlock it, other wise I would. I know I forgot to drop the tRFC, I will get that tightened up in a few.

Better yet, fly up to MI and bring your pot, and we can really give her hell.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Saturday is the last day of the week isn't it?


LOL... i work M-F so Monday is MY start of the week. But i know some consider Sunday the start.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is it advisable to upgrade my Q6600 now? If so, what is the best bang-for-the-buck Quad Core CPU for this board?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

It should flash to any bios you want just the backup bios will be set for f10e or f10 final.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
is it advisable to upgrade my q6600 now? If so, what is the best bang-for-the-buck quad core cpu for this board?

imho q9550 !!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
It should flash to any bios you want just the backup bios will be set for f10e or f10 final.

No this BIOS locks itself in. So even if I flash and once my overclock fails, it will just go back to F10e. There is a way to unlock it, but I just can't remember.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
imho q9550 !!

I agree.

@Hoss, got tRFC down to 25


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
No this BIOS locks itself in. So even if I flash and once my overclock fails, it will just go back to F10e. There is a way to unlock it, but I just can't remember.

I agree.

@Hoss, got tRFC down to 25










Well you better start remembering, thats free time on the table.







That tRFC is more like it, thats part of what I was testing the other night, timings at 4-4-4-4-20s. And instead of you paying for my plane ticket up there I can just sell you my pot, im sure it would be cheaper.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Well you better start remembering, thats free time on the table.







That tRFC is more like it, thats part of what I was testing the other night, timings at 4-4-4-4-20s. And instead of you paying for my plane ticket up there I can just sell you my pot, im sure it would be cheaper.









I better finish building my loop first









Do you have any settings I can look at for 4.8 or 5 GHz?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
No this BIOS locks itself in. So even if I flash and once my overclock fails, it will just go back to F10e. There is a way to unlock it, but I just can't remember.

I agree.

@Hoss, got tRFC down to 25









THats wierd mine only does a backup if i fail real hard and sence i upgraded to my q9550 it haset done that. Now my q6600 would cause all kinds of problems.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I better finish building my loop first









Do you have any settings I can look at for 4.8 or 5 GHz?

What are you using for 4.7?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
What are you using for 4.7?

I'll be gone all day, so I can try and post em tonight.


----------



## dennyb

Ok, UD3P owners, I might have a small problem with my board. Only one of my dual lan ports seems to be working--the top one. When I hook my internet cable (from router) into the bottom one I get nothing---no flickering lights. Could someone test both ports on their board to see if both work?

I am going to need both working because I plan to get a WDTV Live box and want to connect to my PC to access movie files on the hard drive. So if someone could test their ports or tell me a solution it would be great


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Ok, UD3P owners, I might have a small problem with my board. Only one of my dual lan ports seems to be working--the top one. When I hook my internet cable (from router) into the bottom one I get nothing---no flickering lights. Could someone test both ports on their board to see if both work?

I am going to need both working because I plan to get a WDTV Live box and want to connect to my PC to access movie files on the hard drive. So if someone could test their ports or tell me a solution it would be great

*dennyb*, it happens to me often to have those problem when booting too many times after too many overclock attempt. The LAN adapters just stopped working, sometimes both never wanted to work.
You probably tried everything,
-uninstalling the drivers in windows.
-disabling and enabling it in the bios
-dÃ©sactivate it in windows then activate it again.

Nothing seems to work.

When I found out after many failed attempt... You need to *Disable QUICK BOOT







*








(I hope its gonna solve your problem )

Karl


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
*dennyb*, it happens to me often to have those problem when booting too many times after too many overclock attempt. The LAN adapters just stopped working, sometimes both never wanted to work.
You probably tried everything,
-uninstalling the drivers in windows.
-disabling and enabling it in the bios
-dÃ©sactivate it in windows then activate it again.

Nothing seems to work.

When I found out after many failed attempt... You need to *Disable QUICK BOOT







*








(I hope its gonna solve your problem )

Karl

Thanks K, it (lan port)was disabled







I went into device manager and enabled it







. +reps to you sir. You pointed me in the right direction









edit: never did find a quick boot option in BIOS. Anybody know where to find this option?


----------



## BradleyW

Am guessing quick boot makes the PC boot quick?


----------



## doat

I am currently at 4.26 stable at about 1.376V thanks to Freakb18c1


----------



## KaRLiToS

that Freakb18c1 is a master


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
that Freakb18c1 is a master









Yes he is, we are still trying to hit 4.36 but we've been getting stone walled and we found out the long and hard way that my chip doesn't like linx.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Thanks K, it (lan port)was disabled







I went into device manager and enabled it







. +reps to you sir. You pointed me in the right direction









edit: never did find a quick boot option in BIOS. Anybody know where to find this option?

Its in the latest bios only i think they say it has reduced bandwith but for me the f10 works best for posting and stuff.


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Nice.... Can't wait to get my Q9550 going on my UD3P with my F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI's...

side note : B18C1 very nice.... H22A Darton Sleeves FTW !!


----------



## freakb18c1

thats right you got guru's q9550 with the magic vid! looks like ima have some competition


----------



## doat

my chip just wont do 4.36


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
















Freak, you should enter the Memory Madness competition in the Benchmark section.


----------



## eugenepvd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
my chip just wont do 4.36

Your chip should do. Your memory probably wont do!


----------



## doat

ocz reaper 1066s wont do it?


----------



## GOTFrog

yeah with a 1:1 divider


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


ocz reaper 1066s wont do it?


Yeah you can do it with 2.0d or 2.0b strap (333/400)

You probably use 8.5 multiplier

Its gonna give you 513 FSB so 1026 Mhz Ram
you can do over 1100 Mhz with your reapers


----------



## freakb18c1

http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Xeon-X3360...item588458b4dd 235$


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Xeon-X3360...item588458b4dd 235$


You are trying to get me a divorce


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You are trying to get me a divorce


----------



## freakb18c1

lol thats a cracked out price, and he has a ton of them


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Xeon-X3360...item588458b4dd 235$

Is that the same as a Q9550?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Is that the same as a Q9550?

yep


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


ocz reaper 1066s wont do it?


Ewwww. 









I got rid of those thingers. I hated them. Good luck to you mate









Tengo una problema!!
I have a problem.

Can't get PC to get into Windows at anything in the 3.8 range when I crank up the FSB and lower the multi. I really don't enjoy having a C0. It takes so much vcore to do anything with a high FSB









Anyone have any tips or tricks? Or hints? Or BIOS layouts


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Anyone have any tips or tricks? Or hints? Or BIOS layouts










Crank your MCH up!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Crank your MCH up!


Why









When you say crank, do you mean CRANK or do you mean crank +7.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Why









When you say crank, do you mean CRANK or do you mean crank +7.










Just keep raising it, I will go to 1.60 with just a fan on it, "house fan".


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Just keep raising it, I will go to 1.60 with just a fan on it, "house fan".









house fan? window a/c unit in my room and it's a freezing 51F in here. core 1 @ 18c and core 2 @20c and 8800GTS @ 39-41c...

damn im cold....


----------



## Dilyn

*Grabs spare high speed Yate-Loon*


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
house fan? window a/c unit in my room and it's a freezing 51F in here. core 1 @ 18c and core 2 @20c and 8800GTS @ 39-41c...

damn im cold....










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
*Grabs spare high speed Yate-Loon*

Do some benching!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Benching coming soon.. please stay tuned !

side note: like the background, better then the rainbow coalition you had... LOL
i need me a OCN background thats 1200 x 1080


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Benching coming soon.. please stay tuned !

side note: like the background, better then the rainbow coalition you had... LOL
i need me a OCN background thats 1200 x 1080

Benching background here http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...challenge.html


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Benching coming soon.. please stay tuned !

side note: like the background, better then the rainbow coalition you had... LOL
i need me a OCN background thats 1200 x 1080





































I've found these three over the past couple months here on OCN. These are the ones that I really liked.
I've got three others, but they aren't 1920x1080 or bigger.









Also, will be benching my RAM to see differences in speeds. Results will be here by Wednesday. Just depends on how much crap I've gotta do during the week.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

nice collection. Thx. i used the 1st one. the pic i had was me in a 2009 SRT8 Challenger doing a burn out and it was getting boring.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1177368

Okay Hoss, take a look.

PCI-E 101
800 mV
900 mV
cpu 0ps
MCH 50ps
Latch 266
2.50a 1308 mhz 5-5-4-10
vcore 1.462
term 1.38
PLL 1.57
CPU ref .785
MCH ref .800

This is benchable. If this is crap to look at, I will repost with an MIT.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


nice collection. Thx. i used the 1st one. the pic i had was me in a 2009 SRT8 Challenger doing a burn out and it was getting boring.


Ya I know the feeling. That's why my wallpapers change on both monitors every ten seconds between >9,000 images


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Ya I know the feeling. That's why my wallpapers change on both monitors every ten seconds between >9,000 images









LOL @ 9000 images..
i know i have a external drive thats 500GB that is all images, but i scanned about 75 yrs worth of old family pics into the computer and saved them on an external.

on this machine i _might_ have about 50 pics, mostly family and some other stuff.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
LOL @ 9000 images..
i know i have a external drive thats 500GB that is all images, but i scanned about 75 yrs worth of old family pics into the computer and saved them on an external.

on this machine i _might_ have about 50 pics, mostly family and some other stuff.

Unfortunately that's a hyperbole









In my wallpapers folder I have 428 files, 22 folders, and 207MB worth of pictures.
It's amazing.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

you know what's amazing?
look at this goodness here.... OMG that is soooo sexy !!
Heathkit-SB221 2KW


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
you know what's amazing?
look at this goodness here.... OMG that is soooo sexy !!
Heathkit-SB221 2KW

...Time machine?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
...Time machine?

LOL.... they WERE.... built really close to were you are .. In Benton Harbor..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heathkit

Since i was very young i have always had CB's / Amateur Radio equipment.
Think of it this way.. legally on Citizens Band Radio you can use 4 watts.. Well open that CB radio up and turn lets say VR104 and turn it down 3/4 of the way and now you have a 1 watt dead key and when you talk the radio swings up to 10 watts. now your louder and people can hear you... now you take that same radio and put this Amp inline and know that 1 watt dead key is 50 watts and when you talk it swings up to 1500 watts.... now your World Wide !!!


----------



## Dilyn

It's a broadcaster thingy-majigger that sends your voice through the air waves?
I've been thinking about those lately









Does that one send your voice through the fabrics of the space time continuum?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


LOL.... they WERE.... built really close to were you are .. In Benton Harbor..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heathkit

Since i was very young i have always had CB's / Amateur Radio equipment. 
Think of it this way.. legally on Citizens Band Radio you can use 4 watts.. Well open that CB radio up and turn lets say VR104 and turn it down 3/4 of the way and now you have a 1 watt dead key and when you talk the radio swings up to 10 watts. now your louder and people can hear you... now you take that same radio and put this Amp inline and know that 1 watt dead key is 50 watts and when you talk it swings up to 1500 watts.... now your World Wide !!!


You have to have a license to use it, and if you don't know what your doing you can blow up other people's radios.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


It's a broadcaster thingy-majigger that sends your voice through the air waves?
I've been thinking about those lately









Does that one send your voice through the fabrics of the space time continuum?


ya... DX'ing

late at night when all is quite on the band, i sometime drift off the 1-40 band and do some DX'ing or shooting skip. nothing like sitting here in the Hills and talking to France and Germany on a mobile CB Radio (modded) ....

here's some good science educmacational stuff.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skywave


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You have to have a license to use it, and if you don't know what your doing you can blow up other people's radios.










YES & YES.

most all 10 meter Ham Equip. will work on CB band with some " modding "
and lets say your driving down the road with your radio shack cb radio on and your cheap magnet mount antenna and some trucker comes by with a Bad Azz Radio running power and he gets close to you it WILL blow your stuff. heck, i can move SWR meters on radios when they are off from 100 feet away.
oh and coin operated car washes...... LOL... key up inside of them and get free washes all day long...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


YES & YES.

most all 10 meter Ham Equip. will work on CB band with some " modding "
and lets say your driving down the road with your radio shack cb radio on and your cheap magnet mount antenna and some trucker comes by with a Bad Azz Radio running power and he gets close to you it WILL blow your stuff. heck, i can move SWR meters on radios when they are off from 100 feet away.
oh and coin operated car washes...... LOL... key up inside of them and get free washes all day long...


I was on the road with a friend for about 3 months, and his radio was modded. We could talk to people in Florida from Boston.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


LOL.... they WERE.... built really close to were you are .. In Benton Harbor..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heathkit

Since i was very young i have always had CB's / Amateur Radio equipment. 
Think of it this way.. legally on Citizens Band Radio you can use 4 watts.. Well open that CB radio up and turn lets say VR104 and turn it down 3/4 of the way and now you have a 1 watt dead key and when you talk the radio swings up to 10 watts. now your louder and people can hear you... now you take that same radio and put this Amp inline and know that 1 watt dead key is 50 watts and when you talk it swings up to 1500 watts.... now your World Wide !!!


Didn't know Heathkits were Benton Harbor.

I was never a HAM operator, though I had friends who were. I did wire up a Robyn 40ch CB to 12v plug to be portable for my folks' car though before cell phones were common (or cheap) for when I drove it, in case of emergencies. That was a hefty sucker (bought at a stolen goods auction for $10-20); I wouldn't be surprised if I could cause short-range white noise on either side of the channel I was on. I used to talk to the truckers to stay awake at night when visiting a girlfriend 2 hours from home.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I was on the road with a friend for about 3 months, and his radio was modded. We could talk to people in Florida from Boston.


oh ya, for sure.
i use to have a caprice classic with dual alternators. i ran a Galaxy 99V which looks like this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Galaxy-DX959-40-...item58879afd5f

i ran a wilson 5000 magnet mount, a Texas Star V250 (modulator) driving into a Texas Star Sweet 16 (16 pills or transistors)... it would key around 150 watts and swing almost 1900 watts. and talking around the world was noooo problem... actually metal objects in your pockets got warm after keying up for awhile....


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


imho q9550 !!


The q9550 are already phased-out right? What is the highest CPU you can get for this board?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


The q9550 are already phased-out right? What is the highest CPU you can get for this board?


LOL, far from it. They can compete against the i7's with a decent OC. It's also the best bang for buck 775 chip.
Highest cpu?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Q9550's all over the place, just gotta look. Q9650's out there as well. and like NoGuru said, most all these 9550's and 9650's will give i7's a run for da money !!!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LOL, far from it. They can compete against the i7's with a decent OC. It's also the best bang for buck 775 chip.
Highest cpu?


Ok. By highest CPU I mean what is the best CPU that is available for the 775 slot?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Q9550's all over the place, just gotta look. Q9650's out there as well. and like NoGuru said, most all these 9550's and 9650's will give i7's a run for da money !!!


Ok. Is the price of the Q9650 very far from the Q9550 that it isn't worth getting it over the Q9550? And what stepping should I get? How about the X3360?


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1177368

Okay Hoss, take a look.

PCI-E 101
800 mV
900 mV
cpu 0ps
MCH 50ps
Latch 266
2.50a 1308 mhz 5-5-4-10
vcore 1.462
term 1.38
PLL 1.57
CPU ref .785
MCH ref .800

This is benchable. If this is crap to look at, I will repost with an MIT.


Have you tried higher speeds and just not had any luck? How much mch are you using and how does it respond to the 0.760 setting for mch reference with the d9s, mine prefers the 0.760 when using the cellshocks?

For 4.8 534 try this,
PCI-E 101
1000 mV
1000 mV
cpu 50ps
MCH 50ps
Latch 333
2.40B 1281 mhz 5-5-4-10
vcore 1.481
term 1.42-1.44
PLL 1.59-1.61
CPU ref .785
MCH ref .760


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Ok. By highest CPU I mean what is the best CPU that is available for the 775 slot?

Ok. Is the price of the Q9650 very far from the Q9550 that it isn't worth getting it over the Q9550? And what stepping should I get? How about the X3360?


Well when you say "the best" that is perception. So it depends on what you will be doing with the PC. A QX series chip is very nice. The Q9650 has a 9X multi for about an extra $100 bucks.
The E*** chips are great for gaming, and clock very high.
The X series chips are for servers and clock very well, but you will pay a premium.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Have you tried higher speeds and just not had any luck? How much mch are you using and how does it respond to the 0.760 setting for mch reference with the d9s, mine prefers the 0.760 when using the cellshocks?

For 4.8 534 try this,
PCI-E 101
1000 mV
1000 mV
cpu 50ps
MCH 50ps
Latch 333
2.40B 1281 mhz 5-5-4-10
vcore 1.481
term 1.42-1.44
PLL 1.59-1.61
CPU ref .785
MCH ref .760


Just no luck at anything in the 4.8 range. As far as MCH, it seems to like around 1.42, but I will test from 1.40-1.60, and play with the same type of ref's you do for both CPU and MCH.
I'll give these settings a try, and test the refs in a few combos, and see how it works out. 
Thanks for the input. As always, +rep

Opps, sorry for the double post.

Double Edit:Got the TeamGroup in the freezer for a few minutes. DAyum they run hot!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Well when you say "the best" that is perception. So it depends on what you will be doing with the PC. A QX series chip is very nice. The Q9650 has a 9X multi for about an extra $100 bucks.
The E*** chips are great for gaming, and clock very high.
The X series chips are for servers and clock very well, but you will pay a premium.

Ok. So you're staying for a Q9550 for a good price/performance ratio? Can the X series chips work for retail boards or just for server boards?

I'm on Q6600 and I don't want to downgrade to E*** chips if you call that a downgrade


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Just no luck at anything in the 4.8 range. As far as MCH, it seems to like around 1.42, but I will test from 1.40-1.60, and play with the same type of ref's you do for both CPU and MCH.
I'll give these settings a try, and test the refs in a few combos, and see how it works out.
Thanks for the input. As always, +rep

Opps, sorry for the double post.

Double Edit:Got the TeamGroup in the freezer for a few minutes. DAyum they run hot!


Right now I use the 0.800 for the cpu ref and 0.760 for mch (0.800 if im using the blades), although Jor seemed to get away with the 0.760 for cpu when he had it. Its been awhile since I clocked 4.8-4.9 on air so I cant remember exactly what mine needed and this is the only air ss I have showing voltages.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Ok. So you're staying for a Q9550 for a good price/performance ratio? Can the X series chips work for retail boards or just for server boards?

I'm on Q6600 and I don't want to downgrade to E*** chips if you call that a downgrade









Yes the Q9550 is the best price/performance chip for a Quad. The X series chip will work as long as it's a 775 socket chip. If you look at the specs, it's just a Q9550.









@Hoss, thanks bro, I will give it a shot.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yes the Q9550 is the best price/performance chip for a Quad. The X series chip will work as long as it's a 775 socket chip. If you look at the specs, it's just a Q9550.









Yeap they have the same specs as the Q9550 but I'm hearing that they do have better VID range hence better overclocking capability, is that right?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Yeap they have the same specs as the Q9550 but I'm hearing that they do have better VID range hence better overclocking capability, is that right?

Yeah they usually clock high at low volt's. If you can grab one I would, if the price was right.


----------



## kevindd992002

How much difference between the Q9550 and X3360?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
How much difference between the Q9550 and X3360?

X3360

Q9550

read the Specs Tab


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


X3360

Q9550

read the Specs Tab










The Q9550 have broader VID range, does that mean it is better? Or a tighter VID range is better?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

The xeons from what i have read are cut from the middle of the wafer so their higher binned and usualy they can tolerate higher temps. But you arent gonna 100% get a better X cpu compared to a normal one its all the luck of the draw still.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yeah they usually clock high at low volt's. If you can grab one I would, if the price was right.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
The Q9550 have broader VID range, does that mean it is better? Or a tighter VID range is better?

Lower VID=less volts. Higher VID=more volts. Dam dude.

Well this is what I got so far. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1177596


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Lower VID=less volts. Higher VID=more volts. Dam dude.

Well this is what I got so far. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1177596

I do understand that, lol. What I was referring to is lower and higher "range" which is the difference between the higher VID and the lower VID in that range. The Q9550 has a higher "range" (0.85V to 1.3625V) and the X3660 has a lower "range" (0.962V-1.237V). So that's why I was asking if a higher range is better.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Its really a toss up my friend has the xeon version of the q6600 and its worse then my old q6600. If your going to spend that extra money you would probly be better off just getting a q9650.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Well this is what I got so far. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1177596


Your heading in the right direction, keep going.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Its really a toss up my friend has the xeon version of the q6600 and its worse then my old q6600. If your going to spend that extra money you would probly be better off just getting a q9650.

I agree, if your going to spend the extra $ just get the 9650, the extra .5 multi is worth as much as a lower VID etc.

I got my 9550 from a member here knowing it would do 4.0 at low vcore, otherwise I would have gotten a 9650..


----------



## kevindd992002

Thanks mate.

What stepping of the Q9550 should I be getting?

And does the Q6600 still have a decent reselling price in the market right now?


----------



## 10acjed

You should be able to get 100 - 120 for a Q6600 depending on its ability, stepping and VID.

You want EO stepping on the Q9550, the box will read SLB8V and it will be on the CPU itself.

SLAWQ is the C1 stepping, those are not known for good clocking.


----------



## kevindd992002

Thanks for the info. But the E0 stepping for the Q9550 are the latest released ones from Intel?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Thanks for the info. But the E0 stepping for the Q9550 are the latest released ones from Intel?

Yeah, and if you are buying new it should be EO stepping, the C1 are from the first releases, the EO are the second..

Q9650 are all EO stepping...


----------



## kevindd992002

Ahh. So two steppings only for the 9550?


----------



## Dilyn

Which would be better? 3.6 or 3.8, where 3.6 would have a higher FSB?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Which would be better? 3.6 or 3.8, where 3.6 would have a higher FSB?

Run a couple of benchmarks. wprime, and maybe a 3d like marko6 or vantage.


----------



## Dilyn

Now if only I could get it stable at 3.6








9x400 will boot at 1.45 vcore and 1.4v MCH, but I can't get it stable (Small FFTs).
Hoping it'll pass real world testing at least... My 4.0 wouldn't stay stable during stresses but it would do just fine during real world use.

EDIT
Screw it. 8x333 = 2664. I'll just make standard clocks faster for now. I can't stand this.
I'll just edge up from there later on today and see what I can get.


----------



## doat

Freak and I got my chip 4.26ghz stable with linx, now shooting for 4.30 then 4.36 and possibly 4.4


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Freak and I got my chip 4.26ghz stable with linx, now shooting for 4.30 then 4.36 and possibly 4.4

Freak is awesome








We're gonna (hopefully) work on my chip later this evening.


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Freak is awesome








We're gonna (hopefully) work on my chip later this evening.

Like i said before, they don't call him freak for nothing


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Freak and I got my chip 4.26ghz stable with linx, now shooting for 4.30 then 4.36 and possibly 4.4


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Freak is awesome








We're gonna (hopefully) work on my chip later this evening.

Don't forget to give that man some rep!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Don't forget to give that man some rep!

As soon as he comes through


----------



## rsfkevski

I have a quick question for everyone on this thread. Is it absolutely necessary to utilize a floppy disk in order to install a Raid array?

I was glancing over the manual and it looks like a pretty lengthy process to set up Raid on an Ep45-UD3P...is this the case?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Either that or integrate the Raid Driver into the install disk are the only ways I know of to do it.


----------



## rsfkevski

Ok, I have everything backed on to my 1.5TB drive. I plan on formatting the two 80gb drives, then installing Win 7 Ultimate 64bit, then Raid0. Will I have issues restoring from a backup that was done with Win 7 Ultimate 32bit?


----------



## PapaSmurf

IINM, you have to setup Raid first, then install your OS.


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
IINM, you have to setup Raid first, then install your OS.

Thanks...couldn't remember...it's only been a couple years LOL


----------



## JrockMOD

Big topic, Q9550 C1 vs E0
is there a major difference?

what I understand E0 is better for OCing..but how much, and is it worth to return it if I were to receive a c1?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
Big topic, Q9550 C1 vs E0
is there a major difference?

what I understand E0 is better for OCing..but how much, and is it worth to return it if I were to receive a c1?

E0s are infentisimally superior. Don't even bother getting a C1









My CPU is a C0. It's absolutely atrocious for overclocking. Hell, Freak was stumped last night with it


----------



## fonzye

don't buy a new mobo!


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fonzye*


don't buy a new mobo!


























EO stepping is far better... Most EO will do 4.0 - 4.4, the C1 will do 3.8 - 4.0..

Cant really say much more about it. Unless you find someone here selling a golden C1 that will do 4.0+ I say keep far away from them.

Of coarse there is Karlitos and his 4.26 Q9650 in the F/S section too... http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...650-combo.html maybe you can get a deal as a fellow UD3 thread guy


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
I have a quick question for everyone on this thread. Is it absolutely necessary to utilize a floppy disk in order to install a Raid array?

I was glancing over the manual and it looks like a pretty lengthy process to set up Raid on an Ep45-UD3P...is this the case?

It's not lengthy at all. I've done it twice. You build the array in the BIOS of the controller, and then make sure the drivers are installed when you install the OS.

I DO have a floppy in my system (I'm old-school and the case has a faceplate) but if you're running Windows 7, you should be able to use a USB key as well (probably Vista too, but I haven't set Vista up in a dog's age). It's possible there are ICH10R drivers for RAID on the Win7 CD too, but they're old. If you're running XP, you can slipstream the drivers into the install CD (which is what I did when I got tired of using a floppy), and keep an .ISO of it; then you'll never need to worry about it again. Here's a guide for the slipstream. Note: I don't recommend guides that use nLite for slipstreaming drivers; I've had some weird issues.

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/How...P-installation

I've run both a RAID-1 and a RAID-5. The longer I run the 5 though, the more I'm convinced that on a controller that doesn't do hardware parity calculations, you're better off running a single boot drive, and two drives in a RAID-1 for data, or better yet, just having a standalone server that backs your system up.

Now that I have a Windows Home Server which bare-metals all my clients at home nightly, I'll probably be breaking the RAID at some point, which will probably reduce disk wear as well. I'm toying with putting a Velociraptor 600GB as the boot drive and keeping two of my 500GB drives as a RAID-1. IMO, a fast single drive beats RAID (even RAID-0) on a non-hardware controller, unless you're talking SSDs. I'm also not willing to go through the time to fix a b0rked RAID-0; one hard crash, and you could need to restore.


----------



## ObscureScience

Solved


----------



## freakb18c1

lol @ my vid


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol im scared to push 1.45 thru my chip im in a overclocking mood tho so i might see what i can get outa it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
lol im scared to push 1.45 thru my chip im in a overclocking mood tho so i might see what i can get outa it.

Don't be a wuss. I push 1.5+ all the time, never had one burn up yet.

Freak, that is a bit high, but still a good chip.


----------



## freakb18c1

cant get past 533 gonna start benching with 2gb


----------



## 10acjed

Ahh... You got me by a few mili secs.... Gona have to go do another run... highest I have been so far is 1.50v in bios... 1.456 Windows...










Gona have to go for 1.55v I guess...


----------



## freakb18c1

hmm i need to a get benchie os


----------



## 10acjed

yeah, it will help.... although there shouldnt be a big difference from 4.505 - ram at 1066 vs 4505 ram at 1266..... But none the less, it will help your final scores.... Better start posting on HWBot for team OCN tho, otherwise its all pointless


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


hmm i need to a get benchie os



While your at it give F4-4 a try.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


While your at it give F4-4 a try.



think i can lower some vcore with it =X?


----------



## doat

Gj Freak except you can't get mine stable you USELESS MOONFACE!!


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Gj Freak except you can't get mine stable you USELESS MOONFACE!!









your not happy with 4.26 @ 1.312v?


----------



## doat

Nevar


----------



## freakb18c1

http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...ml#post9324350


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


think i can lower some vcore with it =X?



It will probably lower your spi time but not vcore.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol my pc is confusing i been blaming my ram but at 1178 i ran memtest on test 6 and it passed 4 times no errors so somthing else is causing problems. But heres the kicker if i run 1178 i cant boot windows but i if change the diivder to 1130 i can and stable.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Lol my pc is confusing i been blaming my ram but at 1178 i ran memtest on test 6 and it passed 4 times no errors so somthing else is causing problems. But heres the kicker if i run 1178 i cant boot windows but i if change the diivder to 1130 i can and stable.


what strap and how much mch?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Don't be a wuss. I push 1.5+ all the time, never had one burn up yet.

Freak, that is a bit high, but still a good chip.


Exactly. I did 1.45v and hit at most 72C in Orthos Small FFTs








I *might* be able to get 4.0 stable if it doesn't require a HUGE amount of volts over 1.45. But it probably will









Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Gj Freak except you can't get mine stable you USELESS MOONFACE!!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


your not happy with 4.26 @ 1.312v?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


Nevar











Greedy mofo









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Lol my pc is confusing i been blaming my ram but at 1178 i ran memtest on test 6 and it passed 4 times no errors so somthing else is causing problems. But heres the kicker if i run 1178 i cant boot windows but i if change the diivder to 1130 i can and stable.


Memtest for testing RAM stability


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


what strap and how much mch?


I can never remmber lol what ever gave me 1178 with the fsb at 471. And i got it to post at 4300mhz so far and got a fairly decent superpi for my ram being clocked so low.


----------



## doat

how come he can get 4.3 stable it's not fair!!!


----------



## Dilyn

Because you're just not nearly as cool


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Because you're just not nearly as cool


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 






























It's ok. My CPU won't play nice either


----------



## doat

Even after we found out that my second storage drive was dying and added fans to keep my NB and SB cool we still struggle to hit 4.3 stable. The best we've gotten is 3 passes in linx.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
how come he can get 4.3 stable it's not fair!!!

Im far from stable i can benchmark but thats about all i wont run the vcore it needs to be 4300 stable 24/7 i like lower temps to keep my room cool.


----------



## Dilyn

Hahaha cool rooms what a joke


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well the best i could get benchmark stable was 4400mhz cant get anything faster to post or get into windows.


----------



## Dilyn

Well, was looking through all the M.I.T. settings I've previously tried, and I've got to say: I was a real n00b a couple months back.









But, with my newfound knowledge (from Freak last night







) and my new RAM that won't bottleneck me as much, I do believe that I can hit 4.0 stable at 8.5x871. I'll ask him later tonight if he can help me out some with that goal









Also, check out My M.I.T. Settings and see all my stuff. Adding the spreadsheet now


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*

























EO stepping is far better... Most EO will do 4.0 - 4.4, the C1 will do 3.8 - 4.0..

Cant really say much more about it. Unless you find someone here selling a golden C1 that will do 4.0+ I say keep far away from them.

Of coarse there is Karlitos and his 4.26 Q9650 in the F/S section too... http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...650-combo.html maybe you can get a deal as a fellow UD3 thread guy










but how do you know what your getting if you order online? Before I ordered I ask the seller about that and he informed me that they are all the same and there is no clarification on the box.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


but how do you know what your getting if you order online? Before I ordered I ask the seller about that and he informed me that they are all the same and there is no clarification on the box.


I do believe that you need to check CPU-z to find your stepping, so it's practically impossible to tell without slapping it into a machine.

But maybe there is another way


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


but how do you know what your getting if you order online? Before I ordered I ask the seller about that and he informed me that they are all the same and there is no clarification on the box.


E0's will have S-spec: SLB8V on the box label while the older C1's will say SLAWQ.


----------



## hoss331

And it would be highly unlikely to find a new C1 still in retail stores.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


And it would be highly unlikely to find a new C1 still in retail stores.


Yea i agree even online stores unless they only sell like 1 every few months should only have E0 left in stock.


----------



## NoGuru

This is the fastest I could get.

Just threw my board in a CM 690 II with a new Corrsair 750 modular. Dam they are nice.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This is the fastest I could get.

Just threw my board in a CM 690 II with a new Corrsair 750 modular. Dam they are nice.


good run!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


good run!










Thanks. So what happened, was OCN down?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This is the fastest I could get.

Just threw my board in a CM 690 II with a new Corrsair 750 modular. Dam they are nice.


Nice i wish i could get that 4400 is all i could manage to run get in windows to run superpi and i love my SeaSonic M12D SS-850 modular psus come in handy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks. So what happened, was OCN down?


I think they probly were doing some kinda upgrades thier was a flash video but it didnt work for me.


----------



## Dilyn

<3 modular PSUs. And Corsair.









The staff were making a backup, and it took longer than expected. They were only thinking it'd take an hour, turns out it took about two.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Well this thing is kicking my butt. I haven't had this much trouble with a mobo since an ill fated attempt at a used DFI NF4 LP. I was able to get into Windows at 4.25 for awhile, but Prime always locked up. Kept changing settings and now I can't even get it to run at stock settings (it hangs at Verifying DMI Pool Data even after clearing the bios and removing all of the hardware except the cpu, ram, and vid card. It isn't mounted in a case yet, so it isn't shorting out on anything.

I've tried several of the MIT settings I've seen posted. Some helped for awhile, but not for long.

I'm really wishing I hadn't even tried this now. It just doesn't seem to be worth the hassle only to end up running slower than I did on my old P35-DS3L with the exact same hardware. I'm not greedy. I would settle for a stable 3.8 if I could get it, but that doesn't seem possible anymore.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Well this thing is kicking my butt. I haven't had this much trouble with a mobo since an ill fated attempt at a used DFI NF4 LP. I was able to get into Windows at 4.25 for awhile, but Prime always locked up. Kept changing settings and now I can't even get it to run at stock settings (it hangs at Verifying DMI Pool Data even after clearing the bios and removing all of the hardware except the cpu, ram, and vid card. It isn't mounted in a case yet, so it isn't shorting out on anything.

I've tried several of the MIT settings I've seen posted. Some helped for awhile, but not for long.

I'm really wishing I hadn't even tried this now. It just doesn't seem to be worth the hassle only to end up running slower than I did on my old P35-DS3L with the exact same hardware. I'm not greedy. I would settle for a stable 3.8 if I could get it, but that doesn't seem possible anymore.

















Might try pulling your cpu out and powering the pc on turn it off then put your cpu back in.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Well this thing is kicking my butt. I haven't had this much trouble with a mobo since an ill fated attempt at a used DFI NF4 LP. I was able to get into Windows at 4.25 for awhile, but Prime always locked up. Kept changing settings and now I can't even get it to run at stock settings (it hangs at Verifying DMI Pool Data even after clearing the bios and removing all of the hardware except the cpu, ram, and vid card. It isn't mounted in a case yet, so it isn't shorting out on anything.

I've tried several of the MIT settings I've seen posted. Some helped for awhile, but not for long.

I'm really wishing I hadn't even tried this now. It just doesn't seem to be worth the hassle only to end up running slower than I did on my old P35-DS3L with the exact same hardware. I'm not greedy. I would settle for a stable 3.8 if I could get it, but that doesn't seem possible anymore.

















I feel for ya. So now it will only fun at stock? Can you post an MIT and I will take a look at it?


----------



## PapaSmurf

It won't run at any speed now. It hangs up during the post process at the Verifying DMI Pool Data. I left it there to see what would happen and an hour later it hadn't budged. That's when I cleared the bios and started over, but no matter what I do it always hangs at that same spot during the post process.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It won't run at any speed now. It hangs up during the post process at the Verifying DMI Pool Data. I left it there to see what would happen and an hour later it hadn't budged. That's when I cleared the bios and started over, but no matter what I do it always hangs at that same spot during the post process.


Check the PM I sent you and after clearing CMOS --load Op Defaults as per instruction---then try the voltage methods I sent


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It won't run at any speed now. It hangs up during the post process at the Verifying DMI Pool Data. I left it there to see what would happen and an hour later it hadn't budged. That's when I cleared the bios and started over, but no matter what I do it always hangs at that same spot during the post process.


I have had similar problems. Make sure you don't have a USB or External drive connected. Try and reboot, after about 2 seconds "before the beep" shut your power switch off for a min, then turn on and try and boot.

If that does not work, might have to unplug, and pull the battery for the night. Sounds like overkill, but I have read about guys doing this and having it work. Good luck









All hail big D!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



it hangs at Verifying DMI Pool Data


1 quick question....
what do you have plugged into the USB ports?
the reason i ask, i had an external drive that caused my board to do the same thing. i unplugged and everything was fine. to this day, that 1TB Free Agent External drive cannot be plugged when when rebooting or it freezes on that screen of verifying pool data. i reformatted and everything and it does same thing. 3 other drives plugged in (el cheap-o external drives) and no issues.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The only thing plugged into a USB port is the mouse. I'm in the process of checking all of the hardware (other than the cpu) on the P35 to see if I can figure out what is causing it, but it isn't looking good at the moment.

If I don't find anything soon I'm going to try the good old long cmos clear trick from my DFI days to see if that helps at all.


----------



## Dilyn

Hmmm









Maybe next time I overclock I should make sure that my flash drive is unplugged.


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
It's not lengthy at all. I've done it twice. You build the array in the BIOS of the controller, and then make sure the drivers are installed when you install the OS.

I DO have a floppy in my system (I'm old-school and the case has a faceplate) but if you're running Windows 7, you should be able to use a USB key as well (probably Vista too, but I haven't set Vista up in a dog's age). It's possible there are ICH10R drivers for RAID on the Win7 CD too, but they're old. If you're running XP, you can slipstream the drivers into the install CD (which is what I did when I got tired of using a floppy), and keep an .ISO of it; then you'll never need to worry about it again. Here's a guide for the slipstream. Note: I don't recommend guides that use nLite for slipstreaming drivers; I've had some weird issues.

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/How...P-installation

I've run both a RAID-1 and a RAID-5. The longer I run the 5 though, the more I'm convinced that on a controller that doesn't do hardware parity calculations, you're better off running a single boot drive, and two drives in a RAID-1 for data, or better yet, just having a standalone server that backs your system up.

Now that I have a Windows Home Server which bare-metals all my clients at home nightly, I'll probably be breaking the RAID at some point, which will probably reduce disk wear as well. I'm toying with putting a Velociraptor 600GB as the boot drive and keeping two of my 500GB drives as a RAID-1. IMO, a fast single drive beats RAID (even RAID-0) on a non-hardware controller, unless you're talking SSDs. I'm also not willing to go through the time to fix a b0rked RAID-0; one hard crash, and you could need to restore.

Thanks for all the info Wolf. Greatly appreciated.

I am praying that Win7 will have the drivers build in, and then just update them later







, but then again, there's no way that it could be THAT easy.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
This is the fastest I could get.

Just threw my board in a CM 690 II with a new Corrsair 750 modular. Dam they are nice.


Getting better/faster each time, keep at it, I want to see a 4.8+ run on air.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
Thanks for all the info Wolf. Greatly appreciated.

I am praying that Win7 will have the drivers build in, and then just update them later







, but then again, there's no way that it could be THAT easy.


GO into your BIOS -> Storage Configuration -> Set drives as RAID (go to "IDE" and change to RAID)

Then when you restart, tap Ctrl+I until the menu shows up.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

and windows 7 has raid drivers works on our boards so dont even need to supply any.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Getting better/faster each time, keep at it, I want to see a 4.8+ run on air.










Humm, I got to slow down with the OC'ing for a few days. I've been trying to max out this chip, and enter the Memory Madness comp, so I have to many numbers in my head, can't remember them all, can't read my writing, and turned 35 about an hour ago.

Need a few days off.


----------



## PizzaMan

*You guys with quads posting SuperPi scores!!* Disable 2 cores, tune FSB higher and try again. Promise you'll get some nicer scores. The question is: "can you handle only running 2 cores and tuning more FSB?

EDIT: Happy B-day Guru.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
*You guys with quads posting SuperPi scores!!* Disable 2 cores, tune FSB higher and try again. Promise you'll get some nicer scores. The question is: "can you handle only running 2 cores and tuning more FSB?

EDIT: Happy B-day Guru.

Thanks brother. Do you mean run two threads, or disable 2 cores through taskmanager?

And would that work for maxmem and prime?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Thanks brother. Do you mean run two threads, or disable 2 cores through taskmanager?

And would that work for maxmem and prime?









He means disable 2 cores in bios thiers a option somewhere i remmber seeing it never used it tho. lol i give up trying to get any faster i tried ref values almost in the 1.0 range lol and cpu term at 1.480 with vcore at 1.50 and mch at 1.40.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
He means disable 2 cores in bios thiers a option somewhere i remmber seeing it never used it tho. lol i give up trying to get any faster i tried ref values almost in the 1.0 range lol and cpu term at 1.480 with vcore at 1.50 and mch at 1.40.

Humm, I know this BIOS well, and do not remember seeing that option.
Post your MIT, and we will get you going.
The quads need a bit of MCH to start moving, anything past 4.3 and I start with 1.40 and go up


----------



## Bal3Wolf

let me finish installing this game and i will reboot and look maybe it only showed up when i had my q6600.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
let me finish installing this game and i will reboot and look maybe it only showed up when i had my q6600.

Don't worry about it, I don't want to send you on a never ending quest


----------



## PizzaMan

Does Giga not allow you to disable cores?









Testing 575FSB on my DFI. So far running smooth with only 1.32v NB. Lot of tuning to get this far though. Having to slowly take everything off auto.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I found a bios shot of it from a older review i knew it used to be in their its either the 45nm quads or the f10 bios.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's CPU Multi Threading in the Advanced Bios Menu (right below SMART), but it only has two options. All cores or just a single core. It won't allow you to designate 2 cores IIMN. I saw it in mine earlier today but I can only find a reference to it in the manual now. Rev 1.6 FE.

Addendum: Gotta learn to type faster.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

And heres my mit voltage settings for 4ghz.

Quote:



Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: on
CPU Vcore............................:1.34
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.590
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:0.823

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.30
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:0.823
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:0.900
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:1.590
ICH Core............1.100V...........:1.20



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It's CPU Multi Threading in the Advanced Bios Menu (right below SMART), but it only has two options. All cores or just a single core. It won't allow you to designate 2 cores IIMN. I saw it in mine earlier today but I can only find a reference to it in the manual now. Rev 1.6 FE.

Addendum: Gotta learn to type faster.


So it could just be f10 bios or somthing not showing it for us with 1.0 and 1.1 revisions.


----------



## kimosabi

I have a quick question. When you run Prime95 blend, are you guys worried if one core would lag behind the other three after an overnight run? My #3 was 9 tests behind the other three after 8 hours of blend. No errors or anything though but I think they should pass the tests at an equal rate.


----------



## doat

I have been worried about that as well, with my settings 2 cores would pass at the same time then a third would pass right after and finally my second core would pass. I think that means it is not 100% stable but i could be, and most likely am, wrong. It could just be how the program works.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

It could just be the cores not sharing the cache enugh and one core takes more then the other so its slower im not really sure if no errors it should be fine.


----------



## Dilyn

Happy birthday NoGuru


----------



## 10acjed

Happy B-Day Guru.......

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


I have a quick question. When you run Prime95 blend, are you guys worried if one core would lag behind the other three after an overnight run? My #3 was 9 tests behind the other three after 8 hours of blend. No errors or anything though but I think they should pass the tests at an equal rate.



Its perfectly normal,you have to figure in for exlorer.exe and windows needs to run on something. Plus if you have an AV or anything else running in the background it uses system resource.

Its nothing to be concerned about, only if cores fail or error...

this ones for you NoGuru -


----------



## Intrepid93

any aftermarket NB coolers (OR mods) that fit these? Mine has Push pins btw.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intrepid93*


any aftermarket NB coolers (OR mods) that fit these? Mine has Push pins btw.


I know the EK block fits for water cooling...

I tried the HR-05 chipset cooler I tried using http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thhrchco1.html, but the mounting hardware wasnt perfect. You can rig up a different bracket and get it to fit. But for some reason mine would not post, i put the original back on and it was fine...

I ended up putting a 80mm fan at an angle underneath it.. See the attached pic of it on my UD3L, not the best pic of it but if you look below the MCH heatsink you can see I slid the fan in and used some twist ties to secure it... The UD3P/R have a different cooler that is easier to mod...


----------



## freakb18c1

533 fsb


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*











533 fsb


freak you mind posting your complete mit that you managed to get 4500 to boot into windows and run superpi.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
freak you mind posting your complete mit that you managed to get 4500 to boot into windows and run superpi.

there you go. thats the 4.4 base line bios code the rest was done in easy tune


----------



## PapaSmurf

Making some progress. Seems like Win 7 is doing something to the two hard drives I am using on this board to test it that messes up the DMI. The drives work in other boards with a 64 OS installed, but won't pass the Verifying DMI during post with it. I had to wipe the drives on another system to get them to work on this board again. Installing Win 7/64, XP/64, or 64bit Linux puts me right back to hanging on the Verifying DMI again. Installed 32bit XP Pro SP3 and I'm back up and running. Currently at 4GHz (471 x 8.5) after having run Prime 95 successfully for the past 10 hours. I have to get some work done so I won't have a chance to play with it till later today, but things are looking up.

Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated and thanks to all of those who offered suggestions and support last evening.

NG, have a great bday today.

Code:



Code:


Code:




Code:


[CODE]CPU = Q9550 EO
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P v1.6
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = 2x2GB G-Skill PC2-8500 (the blue ones) F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00 (471x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control...............:  Unchanged

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 7
tRP..................................: 7
tRAS.................................: 20

Advanced Timing Control 
tRRD.................................: 4 
tWTR.................................: 4 
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.2250V..........: 1.325 (1.296 win load)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.823

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.903
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.15
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.08
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.91
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

[/CODE]


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
there you go. thats the 4.4 base line bios code the rest was done in easy tune

Thanks i will look at your settings see if they help heck your running a ton of ram voltage lol.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Thanks i will look at your settings see if they help heck your running a ton of ram voltage lol.










high vid


----------



## Bal3Wolf

much better then my cpu tho i cant get crap stable over 4.0 which needs 1.34 vcore. Heres my setting im using right now its probly not even superpi stable tho. In windows it shows 1.44 vcore and my ram shows up as 2.18 so it overvolts the ram and the cpu vcore. I cant really fine adujst anything it seems everything jumps around my board might be screwed up or somthing.

Quote:



MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.30

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 507
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 101

Advanced Clock Control 
Cpu clock drive (900mv)
Pci express clock drive (900mv)
cpu clock skew 50ps
mch clock skews 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400 MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1217
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 5
tRP............................................... ..: 5
tRAS.............................................. : 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 3 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 3 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 12 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 54
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 8(Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 8(Auto)
OC1200 profile

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.42500
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.380
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.590v
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.760V*...........: 0.899

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.40v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V............: 0.874
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.59
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.14v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: auto


----------



## PapaSmurf

Now we're getting some place.










Finally got it right.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Humm, I got to slow down with the OC'ing for a few days. I've been trying to max out this chip, and enter the Memory Madness comp, so I have to many numbers in my head, can't remember them all, can't read my writing, and turned 35 about an hour ago.

Need a few days off.









well already wished you a Happy Birthday on Facebook and a Text, guess it could be more official now since i posted it here.







here's to ya !!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i give up lol i havet found a way to get anything higher then 4ghz stable more then a few runs of superpi. I tried voltages all the way up 1.50 on vcore cpu term at 1.48 mch at 1.52 and refs almost at 1.00 each. Differt memory dividers and timings i thk i tried every setting lol.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


i give up lol i havet found a way to get anything higher then 4ghz stable more then a few runs of superpi. I tried voltages all the way up 1.50 on vcore cpu term at 1.48 mch at 1.52 and refs almost at 1.00 each. Differt memory dividers and timings i thk i tried every setting lol.


have you tried to lower vcore?
how bout cpu term around 1.24 - 1.28
maybe mch around 1.26 - 1.30
mch ref's .850

i have some settings from NoGuru, not sure if they will help but thought i would toss em out there..


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


have you tried to lower vcore?
how bout cpu term around 1.24 - 1.28
maybe mch around 1.26 - 1.30
mch ref's .850

i have some settings from NoGuru, not sure if they will help but thought i would toss em out there..


i tried lower mch and the refs i tried lowest vcore that would post. 4000 is stable with 1.34 vcore and .823 or so refs but nothing higher will become even 25% stable.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


i tried lower mch and the refs i tried lowest vcore that would post. 4000 is stable with 1.34 vcore and .823 or so refs but nothing higher will become even 25% stable.


ill type what i have for 4.2
495 FSB
MCH skew 50ps
LLC on
vcore 1.31
cpu term 1.28
PLL 1.57
CPU ref normal
mch 1.30
mch ref .850

i have no idea on quads, i am still learning as well but hope dis might help


----------



## GOTFrog

Bonne Fete NoGuru, all the best.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
ill type what i have for 4.2
495 FSB
MCH skew 50ps
LLC on
vcore 1.31
cpu term 1.28
PLL 1.57
CPU ref normal
mch 1.30
mch ref .850

i have no idea on quads, i am still learning as well but hope dis might help

yea those are a no go lol im starting to think this cpu just wont run anything faster then 4ghz.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
yea those are a no go lol im starting to think this cpu just wont run anything faster then 4ghz.

here try this unzip the file throw it on usb key and load it on to your bios ud3p rev 1.1 right?
make sure you adjust the ahci or raid settings as it may be enabled.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


here try this unzip the file throw it on usb key and load it on to your bios ud3p rev 1.1 right?
make sure you adjust the ahci or raid settings as it may be enabled.


Thanks freak but those were a no go to i swear i think this cpu is just a peice of crap past 4ghz lol. It seems crazy that its stable at 1.34 with 4ghz but 4200-4400 aint stable with up to 1.5 vcore.


----------



## freakb18c1

:{
what was your vid again 1.28750?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

1.2625


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Thanks freak but those were a no go to i swear i think this cpu is just a peice of crap past 4ghz lol. It seems crazy that its stable at 1.34 with 4ghz but 4200-4400 aint stable with up to 1.5 vcore.

Have you tryed using "auto" or " normal" on the non - main voltages, instead of drilling down to the finer numbers? Some CPUs just won't work well with specific #s. $SpeedFreak= case in point and mine to some extent as well.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i could try cause i know im getting nowhere.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Have you tryed using "auto" or " normal" on the non - main voltages, instead of drilling down to the finer numbers? Some CPUs just won't work well with specific #s. $SpeedFreak= case in point and mine to some extent as well.

I should try this









For some reason, I couldn't get my PC to NOT BSOD when loading Windows at anything past stock. Even 3.4 failed.
Then my girlfriend came over, changed the FSB and Multi and RAM multiplier, BAM loads like it was nothing.
Freak, I'm pretty sure that your whole '2.50B/2.40A is easier' theory is blown out of the water on this one


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I should try this









For some reason, I couldn't get my PC to NOT BSOD when loading Windows at anything past stock. Even 3.4 failed.
Then my girlfriend came over, changed the FSB and Multi and RAM multiplier, BAM loads like it was nothing.
Freak, I'm pretty sure that your whole '2.50B/2.40A is easier' theory is blown out of the water on this one









maybe, just maybe the girlfriend is lucky? keep her around when overclocking, might help? maybe? worth a try? LOL


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
maybe, just maybe the girlfriend is lucky? keep her around when overclocking, might help? maybe? worth a try? LOL

Exactly what I was alluding to


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well using auto gets me in windows easyer but still only about 10-20secs stable in prime at anything above 4000.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Well using auto gets me in windows easyer but still only about 10-20secs stable in prime at anything above 4000.


What's your MIT again?









EDIT
Found it!









I'm not amazing at this whole thing, but whenever I've tried with an MCH less than 1.42, I can't boot if my RAM is OCed








Although if you've already tried that I'm stumped.
What are you stressing in Prime? Small FFTs or Blend?


----------



## dennyb

@ Bal3Wolf---just a thought here.. I see you are running multiple hard drives as I do. Have you tried to bump the ICH/IO and the ICH Core? you need more volts to run multiple hard drives.


----------



## Dilyn

Always wondered this... 
Does anyone have a comprehensive guide and/or explanation on the different things for RAM settings? I don't understand what any of them mean, values I should be looking for, etc.

Any help much appreciated


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ Bal3Wolf---just a thought here.. I see you are running multiple hard drives as I do. Have you tried to bump the ICH/IO and the ICH Core? you need more volts to run multiple hard drives.


i bump the ich to 1.590 and the ich core to 1.20 most of the time right now i have it at stock and its completely stable at 4ghz. But ofcourse if i try to go higher im running in circles trying to make it stable.


----------



## dennyb

Wish I knew the solution my friend,but sadly--I do not. I'm just throwin' stuff out there and hoping to hit on a solution--sorry

edit: Try running with one stick of RAM ? As weird as the problem is it may be RAM related


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i spent last 2 or 3 days trying to figure it out lol i think i tried everything people have told me to try even the profile freak uploaded for me. Its just wierd im only using 1.34 for 4ghz but 1.5 is not even enugh for 4.3ghz.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol i spent last 2 or 3 days trying to figure it out lol i think i tried everything people have told me to try even the profile freak uploaded for me. Its just wierd im only using 1.34 for 4ghz but 1.5 is not even enugh for 4.3ghz.



As to voltages the only thing I see is you may need to bump the Term up closer to the V-core

edit: freak is a master overclocker ,but my rig won't run 1 minute on his settings


----------



## Bal3Wolf

im trying to stay .400 behide the vcore or so.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


im trying to stay .400 behide the vcore or so.


you are .05125 behind now. Bump the Term to 1.30

Edit: anybody know what happened to $SpeedFreak$--the Australian guy? He has disappeared from the forum. Not on anybody"s friend list anymore,either


----------



## Bal3Wolf

im using 1.39 vcore now and 1.38 term.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
you are .05125 behind now. Bump the Term to 1.30

Edit: anybody know what happened to $SpeedFreak$--the Australian guy? He has disappeared from the forum. Not on anybody"s friend list anymore,either

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys.

Haven't seen speedfreak in a long time.

Dam Bal, your settings look decent, so I don't know earthier. Where did you get the chip, and for how much?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
im using 1.39 vcore now and 1.38 term.

Oh,I was going by the ET6 on the previous page. In that case I would try lowering Term to 1.36 and drop that MCH Core to 1.28/1.30. too much MCH @ your FSB will do weird things as well


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Thanks for the birthday wishes guys.

Haven't seen speedfreak in a long time.

Dam Bal, your settings look decent, so I don't know earthier. Where did you get the chip, and for how much?

got it off ebay brand new in the box box was sealed and everything.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Oh,I was going by the ET6 on the previous page. In that case I would try lowering Term to 1.36 and drop that MCH Core to 1.28/1.30. too much MCH @ your FSB will do weird things as well

it cant hurt if tried almost everything else.

And i made some progress i passed 3 tests of prime95 blend befor it hadet made it more then 20-30s seconds. And if i use more then 1.360 mch it causes reboots or freezes. So far im at 4250 i thk im close to the max what i can get stable now if i can get it 100% stable and my memory at 1200mhz.


----------



## michintom

I'm finally back up at running at 4ghz...I'll be oc'ing to 4ghz+ over the weekend hopefully.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1183331


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michintom* 
I'm finally back up at running at 4ghz...I'll be oc'ing to 4ghz+ over the weekend hopefully.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1183331

Nice job.

Quick test.


----------



## rsfkevski

Well, just got my UD3P installed. Wow, I must say that I'm very impressed and I haven't even started really pushing this board yet. I'm sittin at almost ALL AUTO in MIT and I'm pushing 4.0ghz already.

Oh, and for all of those people, including myself, who thought that when you changed a mobo that you abolutely had to reinstall OS....wrong! Installed mobo, fired it up, changed Bios settings, and here I am. Maybe it was Win7, maybe not...who knows?

All I know is that I am Stoked to finally get this thing installed and when I have more time, I'll be shooting for 4.5ghz


----------



## Bal3Wolf

So i can confirm if i use more 1.36 mch i have problems and i can only run 500fsb with 1.36 mch so im stuck at 4250mhz gonna let it run prime for awhile and see how it fares.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
Well, just got my UD3P installed. Wow, I must say that I'm very impressed and I haven't even started really pushing this board yet. I'm sittin at almost ALL AUTO in MIT and I'm pushing 4.0ghz already.

Oh, and for all of those people, including myself, who thought that when you changed a mobo that you abolutely had to reinstall OS....wrong! Installed mobo, fired it up, changed Bios settings, and here I am. Maybe it was Win7, maybe not...who knows?

All I know is that I am Stoked to finally get this thing installed and when I have more time, I'll be shooting for 4.5ghz









Nice, just remember that Auto will overvolt a lot of settings, so not good to keep it there too long.


----------



## rsfkevski

Well, I'm about to shut her down and go to bed (2:20am) and I'll tweak things a bit more tomorrow when I get home from work.

I've got ALOT of reading to do on this Bios, cause I'm not even sure which one I'm running yet. Not to mention the options gallore. So many things to change.

Anyways, thanks for all the input from everyone so far and I look forward to reading more from this Thread


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
So i can confirm if i use more 1.36 mch i have problems and i can only run 500fsb with 1.36 mch so im stuck at 4250mhz gonna let it run prime for awhile and see how it fares.

That sounds like my board, I can only run up to a certain amount of mch with 2.40B at a given fsb before it will be unstable or just not boot . It only happens with 2.40B and as fsb increases so can mch voltage, example say at ~470 I can run up to 1.34, 480 up to 1.36, 490 1.38, 500 1.40. One thing that did help, not really sure why, was to run my ram in the red slots. This allowed me to stably run an extra 0.02v of mch, up to 1.40 when in the reds vs 1.38 when in the yellows.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I think im using my ram slots in the yellow i even went as far as to mod a fan to blow air on my ram to see if that would help me then tonight i found that its the mch holding me back.


----------



## hoss331

Thats what im saying, when I moved my ram to the red slots it raised my usable mch limit up about 0.02v.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea i just moved mine to red but same problem if i go above 1.36 it freezes soon as i load prime95. still testing stuff on the mch tho.


----------



## hoss331

If your mch ref is still on the .760 you might want to bump it to the 0.800.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i have the refs on auto i was having no luck at all changing them no matter what i set them to. And im tempted to take the nb heatsink off and redo the paste but it would be a huge hassle to pull everything out of my case. I will give .800 a try tho and see what happens.


----------



## hoss331

Just leave them on auto in the bios and use et6 to adjust them for now, also what is your mch skew set at?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I gave up for the night i might just settle for 4200 using 1.42 vcore im not sure if 200mhz is worth going from 1.34 for 4ghz to 1.42 for 4.2.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
I gave up for the night i might just settle for 4200 using 1.42 vcore im not sure if 200mhz is worth going from 1.34 for 4ghz to 1.42 for 4.2.

I dont think it is.... But thats just my opinion.... 200Mhz increase gives very little real world performance boost... 4.0 is plenty fast, and if you need almost .1v to get that next step I usually just settle...

I cant get 4.2 either, settled for 4.12, but nice low volts and cool temps...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Yea i might try to get better temps at 4200 then i might be happy with it. Its been running boinc all night and haset turned in any bad work units.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Yea i might try to get better temps at 4200 then i might be happy with it. Its been running boinc all night and haset turned in any bad work units.


What I had to do with my UD3P to reach higher Clocks with lower voltage is bumping the CPU/MCH reference voltage 2 bump above normal. I was around 0.888v CPU Ref with something like 1.37vcore


----------



## Bal3Wolf

my cpu dont like if i change the refs at all lol. I spent 2 days trying to fine tune them and couldnt get more then few mins in prime befor it froze up.


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


my cpu dont like if i change the refs at all lol. I spent 2 days trying to fine tune them and couldnt get more then few mins in prime befor it froze up.


Looks like your having some trouble getting it to clock higher. I hope I don't run into the same issue as well.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
Oh, and for all of those people, including myself, who thought that when you changed a mobo that you abolutely had to reinstall OS....wrong! Installed mobo, fired it up, changed Bios settings, and here I am. Maybe it was Win7, maybe not...who knows?

What motherboard did you switch from? That would have a lot to do with it.


----------



## NoGuru

Yoda


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yoda da man. I just watched the entire 6 episodes a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Yoda da man. I just watched the entire 6 episodes a couple of weeks ago.

Well then because I think it was educational, you shall be rewarded with a +r


----------



## PapaSmurf

And you are da man as well. Thanks.


----------



## doat

Your monitor setup is like mine, my main monitor is an HP W2207H widescreen and my second monitor is some Planar PL 1910M.


----------



## PizzaMan

You do not have to keep VTT a certain amount below vCore. They do not share a direct relationship. vCore=L1 cache (Ghz), while vFSB/VTT=L2 cache (FSB). You do NOT need high vCore for a high FSB. Here's proof for you guys.


----------



## Dilyn

?!
I should try this


----------



## 10acjed

gotta love Pizza and his FSB testing









I have tried mine a few times above 530 with an 8 and 7 x multi, but still have issues...

Now that you got your bot scores up to a respectable number I am going to have to get back to testing...

Guess I better start saving for new hardware... I need a nice E8xxx to do some torture to....


----------



## PizzaMan

Yes, I recommend running a 6 or 7 multi and nailing your FSB first. Then all you should need is to increase the multi and vCore.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


my cpu dont like if i change the refs at all lol. I spent 2 days trying to fine tune them and couldnt get more then few mins in prime befor it froze up.



Can you tell me your VID, along with your CPU vcore and actual CPU termination?? With that you can set a good reference voltage.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I just spent about 4 hrs lapping my mega to try to get it flat i shoulda sent it back when i got it now that its flat im getting 6-8c cooler temps. And my vid is 1.2625 and right now im using 1.4175 and 1.380 term @ 4200 which is stable.


----------



## NoGuru

Congrats bro!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

only thing annoying is my core0 is way higher then the rest core 1 2 3 are all within 1c of each other but core0 is 6c higher. Im thinking a remount is in order but then im scared i will screw up the other temps lol.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
only thing annoying is my core0 is way higher then the rest core 1 2 3 are all within 1c of each other but core0 is 6c higher. Im thinking a remount is in order but then im scared i will screw up the other temps lol.

Mine is the same way, might just be the sensor.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Could be i know the cpu is not completely flat tho i can tell the edges arent same as the middle but im not ready to lap it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
only thing annoying is my core0 is way higher then the rest core 1 2 3 are all within 1c of each other but core0 is 6c higher. Im thinking a remount is in order but then im scared i will screw up the other temps lol.

I have 1 core that is 4-6c higher than the other 3 at idle, but once I start stressing the system all four are within 1-2 C of each other. What I notice if I watch it is that the core that is hotter changes several times a minute which leads me to believe that this is normal.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

mine is under load but i did notice the higher the load closer the cores got.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try stresscpu to see how close they get after it's run for about 5 minutes.

http://www.gromacs.org/@api/deki/fil...stresscpu2.tgz


----------



## freakb18c1

yea idle temps are always a bit screwy , hit it with linx they should all line up maybe 1 or 2c off if its off by more then 4c you need to reseat


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
What motherboard did you switch from? That would have a lot to do with it.

I actually switched from a DFI LanParty DK P35-TR2S....


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's more than likely why it went so smoothly. The p35 chipset is close enough to the P45 to allow it.


----------



## 10acjed

My cores stay close to each other but there is always fluctuation. If you are only seeing a 5c difference on 1 core its probably the solder on the chip itself and a reseat wont help that. Usually if 2 cores are higher than the other 2 or if temps are high across the board you should reseat...

And the 45nm chips seem much better than the 65nm were, my Q6600 would get 5 - 8c difference where this 9550 only gets 2 - 5c

Just food for thought..


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

question really quick since im building a new one. 
AS5, MX-2 or Indigo-Xtreme?
Indigo-Xtreme


----------



## PapaSmurf

AS-5 will only hold up for about a year before it will need to be replaced, plus it has a 200hour break in period. It's more hype than anything else. Arctic Cooling MX2 or MX3 are much better options as they have no break in period and don't need to be replaced for about 5 years and in my tests give the same end results temp wise as AS-5 if not 1C - 2C better.

I haven't used Indigo-Xtreme so I have no legitimate opinion on it.

But applying it correctly is just as important, if not more so than which one you use.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


question really quick since im building a new one. 
AS5, MX-2 or Indigo-Xtreme?
Indigo-Xtreme


Not gonna make a big difference any way you go. I would not worry too much about it. I stopped using AS5, just because MC has OCZ frezze on hand. I have hear good things abut the MX-2 though, and I am out of the loop on teh Indiglo, but as I stated, not much diff in most of them, so ah.
Sorry, drinking some New Castles, and a little loopy.


----------



## 10acjed

OCZ Freeze serves me well.. no cure time.. not sure how long it lasts, i never go a year without reseating


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


OCZ Freeze serves me well.. no cure time.. not sure how long it lasts, i never go a year without resetting


Yeah, I'm lucky if I go two months without swapping or changing something that calls for a reapply.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well i have MX-2 here.... not sure it's good anymore but i'm sure before this thing it totally put together i will make more then enough trips to Microcenter.
i mean, heck i haven't even decided on a cpu cooler yet.. LOL
to many damn options....
i got psu picked out, fan's, hard drive, os, etc etc but can't really decide on a cooler.

so just making my list and doing my research, i am not an impulse buyer, i need to read and research before i buy,


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


well i have MX-2 here.... not sure it's good anymore but i'm sure before this thing it totally put together i will make more then enough trips to Microcenter.
i mean, heck i haven't even decided on a cpu cooler yet.. LOL
to many damn options....
i got psu picked out, fan's, hard drive, os, etc etc but can't really decide on a cooler.

so just making my list and doing my research, i am not an impulse buyer, i need to read and research before i buy,


Well research is always better. The OCZ freeze has worked out good for me.

As far as a cooler, the mega is still a top contender. I thought you where going to keep the True?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Well research is always better. The OCZ freeze has worked out good for me.

As far as a cooler, the mega is still a top contender. I thought you where going to keep the True?

well since im getting another UD3P im gonna keep my sig rig as is for my nephew. i thought about buying the new TRUE, but reading on how the Venomous-X is a top contender as well as the Megahalems, NH-D14, H50 etc etc.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
well since im getting another UD3P im gonna keep my sig rig as is for my nephew. i thought about buying the new TRUE, but reading on how the Venomous-X is a top contender as well as the Megahalems, NH-D14, H50 etc etc.

Sorry, I knew that. Well since you do your resherch, you will know which on to get. They are all very close, but read a lot of reviews, cause some are bias.


----------



## freakb18c1

i had the VX it is garbage


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


i had the VX it is garbage










cool. thanks for sharing. and i really like the input from the guys in this thread and look up to everyone here for good sound advise. so i will make the VX off the list.
almost 80% sure i will go with the Prolimatech Megahalem with a push/pull with Yate Loon D12SH-12's


----------



## GOTFrog

I had to raise my vcore from 1.34 to 1.36 cause it didn't like running SMP and GTA4 both at once. ARGH!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


cool. thanks for sharing. and i really like the input from the guys in this thread and look up to everyone here for good sound advise. so i will make the VX off the list.
almost 80% sure i will go with the Prolimatech Megahalem with a push/pull with Yate Loon D12SH-12's


Are those the medium speeds? Side note, order them through Petra's, so they are true Yates, other wise they will be part Yate and part whatever.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I had to raise my vcore from 1.34 to 1.36 cause it didn't like running SMP and GTA4 both at once. ARGH!


Life is hard that way Frog. I had to raise vcore to run SMP, BF2BC, and talk on the phone. Might not have had too, but the call was to a Singapore prostitute.


----------



## freakb18c1

@ Xtreme did you pressure / washer mod your true?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


@ Xtreme did you pressure / washer mod your true?


no i didnt pressure mod my True. but with the OC i have on my E6750 i see idle temps around 18c and full load temps around 35c.
plus right now with the window a/c unit running in here it's about 51F... so im freezing my [email protected]$ off.

when i give my rig to my nephew it will be in the basement, during the summer down there it's around 60F and in the winter its around 65F so he should be ok.

so question, the pressure mod, all your doing is adding a shim or a penny under the mounting bracket to make it sit tighter to the cpu right?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i spent 3 or 4 more hrs lapping my cpu and crappy my temps might be higher lol gonna have to spend more time on it and the heatsink for like of me i cant get the mega to have any kinda mirror finish.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


no i didnt pressure mod my True. but with the OC i have on my E6750 i see idle temps around 18c and full load temps around 35c.
plus right now with the window a/c unit running in here it's about 51F... so im freezing my [email protected]$ off.

when i give my rig to my nephew it will be in the basement, during the summer down there it's around 60F and in the winter its around 65F so he should be ok.

so question, the pressure mod, all your doing is adding a shim or a penny under the mounting bracket to make it sit tighter to the cpu right?


Yes, adding that little bit a space should improve temps, but don't make it to big.

Edit: Bal what grit are you using, and what method?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Are those the medium speeds? Side note, order them through Petra's, so they are true Yates, other wise they will be part Yate and part whatever.

Life is hard that way Frog. I had to raise vcore to run SMP, BF2BC, and talk on the phone. Might not have had too, but the call was to a Singapore prostitute.


ya, well i have not ordered the High speed Yate Loon's for the cpu cooler yet.

i did order this stuff from performance-pcs

1 x 3-Pin Y-Adapter Cable 6" Sleeved (3PYSPLIT-6) = $3.95
Sleeve Color Black
Heatshrink Color Black

6 x 3-Pin Fan Extension Cable 18" Black - Sleeved (FC33-18BKS) = $11.94

1 x *** HOT *** Lamptron FC-6- 20 Watts Per Channel 4 Channel Mulit-Color Fan Controller - Black (FC-6-BK) = $49.95

4 x Yate Loon 140mm Medium Speed Silent Case Fan - D14SM-12 - Sleeved (D14SM-12) =$35.80

1 x Yate Loon 120mm High Speed Performance UV Blue Case Fan with Blue LED - D12SH-124UB - Sleeved (D12SH-124UB) = $8.95


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes, adding that little bit a space should improve temps, but don't make it to big.

Edit: Bal what grit are you using, and what method?


i have 220 400 600 800 1000 and 1500 dry i tried the circle motion and straight with water keeping the paper wet. Lol im not new to lapping i lapped my e6600, q6600, 2 pd945s and a old p4 and 2 tuniq towers and a zalman 9500 never had this much trouble getting a mirror finish or even close to it.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


no i didnt pressure mod my True. but with the OC i have on my E6750 i see idle temps around 18c and full load temps around 35c.
plus right now with the window a/c unit running in here it's about 51F... so im freezing my [email protected]$ off.

when i give my rig to my nephew it will be in the basement, during the summer down there it's around 60F and in the winter its around 65F so he should be ok.

so question, the pressure mod, all your doing is adding a shim or a penny under the mounting bracket to make it sit tighter to the cpu right?



yea depends if your cpu if its not lapped use a penny, if its lapped use something thicker like a nickel
easily dropped 6c off load maybe more i could not do crazy oc's with out it


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ya, well i have not ordered the High speed Yate Loon's for the cpu cooler yet.

i did order this stuff from performance-pcs

1 x 3-Pin Y-Adapter Cable 6" Sleeved (3PYSPLIT-6) = $3.95
Sleeve Color Black
Heatshrink Color Black

6 x 3-Pin Fan Extension Cable 18" Black - Sleeved (FC33-18BKS) = $11.94

1 x *** HOT *** Lamptron FC-6- 20 Watts Per Channel 4 Channel Mulit-Color Fan Controller - Black (FC-6-BK) = $49.95

4 x Yate Loon 140mm Medium Speed Silent Case Fan - D14SM-12 - Sleeved (D14SM-12) =$35.80

1 x Yate Loon 120mm High Speed Performance UV Blue Case Fan with Blue LED - D12SH-124UB - Sleeved (D12SH-124UB) = $8.95


Dam, daddy war bucks, nice order.
Not that big of a deal, just read that most of the company's use other parts mixed with the Yates.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


i have 220 400 600 800 1000 and 1500 dry i tried the circle motion and straight with water keeping the paper wet. Lol im not new to lapping i lapped my e6600, q6600, 2 pd945s and a old p4 and 2 tuniq towers and a zalman 9500 never had this much trouble getting a mirror finish or even close to it.


Well the mirror finish is not as important as flat, but I need 2000 grit to get the mirror.
Are you applying presser? How many stokes per side?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Dam, daddy war bucks, nice order.
Not that big of a deal, just read that most of the company's use other parts mixed with the Yates.


ya, before i ordered i did 2 things. 1st, i have a cousin that lives very close to performance-pcs in Florida around Melbourne, Fl. i had him go in there and do some research for me, then i called there and spoke to tech support about the yate loon cheapo issues. i was told no questions asked, if they were not true yate's i could return em. so i ended up sending my cousin in there 3 times doing research for me and he ended up building a machine for himself for the 1st time and bought a lot of stuff from them... kinda funny tho


----------



## Bal3Wolf

didnt really count i try to keep them even and usualy the circle or figure 8 is easyest for me to get a mirror but not with this mega it wont even get close to to it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


didnt really count i try to keep them even and usualy the circle or figure 8 is easyest for me to get a mirror but not with this mega it wont even get close to to it.


Okay, don't do a figure 8. Think about it this way, an 8 is more of a rectangle shape, so will lap two sides more then the other two.

Instead do 30 in each direction turning 90 degrees each time. Sometimes I repeat this 5 times with the same grit, most times 4. Then move on to next grit.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


didnt really count i try to keep them even and usualy the circle or figure 8 is easyest for me to get a mirror but not with this mega it wont even get close to to it.



Quote:



Prolimatech does not condone any type of lapping done to the CPU or to heatsink base. Every Prolimatech's heatsink base is designed on a pin-point scale of how the base is to be flat and / or curved where it's needed to be. We have programed our machines to machine the surface in a very calculated way. Any after-manufacture lapping or modding done to the base will alter the design, hence negating its performance factor as well as its warranty.


so........ to lap or not to lap?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

will give that a shot now lol im not happy till its right.

Yea xtreme they say that but its not been right sence i got it and i put alot of scratches on it from so many remounts.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
will give that a shot now lol im not happy till its right.

Worst case scenario, you send it to me, I send it back, you take pic of yourself in the reflection and get a modeling job.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Worst case scenario, you send it to me, I send it back, you take pic of yourself in the reflection and get a modeling job.

LOL









well then lap away my friend, lap away.
usually what i do when i lap, i get the necc items needed to lap, i make sure my ipod is charged. i load up some Hatebreed and Pantera and i go to town, and when i get tired i have my 10 y/o son do it.


----------



## NoGuru

This was the Q9550. I have more but need to find them.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
This was the Q9550

ok, lapping = Ipod, Hatebreed, Pantera !!
oh ya? hmm, i opened the package and never took the 9550 out of the wrapper so i had no idea it was so clean and shiny...


----------



## rsfkevski

Hey guys, is the @Bios worth using or not? I'm still on F7 Bios and really think I need to update.

So, is it worth using @Bios that is on the CD or should I just use a flash drive and do it that way?


----------



## Dilyn

Some people don't recommend using @BIOS, as software flashing is sort of screwy.
It's not that hard to update your BIOS with Qflash, and it's much safer. Check out the link in my sig for setting up voltages on this board; it's the second post down iirc








EDIT:
Found it!









Also, now I want to lap my CPU.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ok, lapping = Ipod, Hatebreed, Pantera !!
oh ya? hmm, i opened the package and never took the 9550 out of the wrapper so i had no idea it was so clean and shiny...


LOL, yeah, if it's not shiny enough, I will come over and lap 2500, but I bet it looks good.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


Hey guys, is the @Bios worth using or not? I'm still on F7 Bios and really think I need to update.

So, is it worth using @Bios that is on the CD or should I just use a flash drive and do it that way?


Do not use @BIOS.....I hear horror story's. Use the Qflash.









Edit: Dilyn's heard it too.

If you need help D, let me know.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


If you need help D, let me know.


*Mails DK and E7300 to NoGuru*
*Waits patiently*









So how does one lap? I assume it has something to do with different grits of sand paper, vigorous motion, and water.
Now this sounds creepy.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


*Mails DK and E7300 to NoGuru*
*Waits patiently*









So how does one lap? I assume it has something to do with different grits of sand paper, vigorous motion, and water.
Now this sounds creepy.


You need some glass. I have a glass table top. Go to the nearest Automotive store and try and get 400 grit "coarse" to the highest grit 2000 "smooth" or 1500, what ever you can get. Tape it to the table and go back and forth with little to no pressure 30 times in each direction, turning 90 degrees each time till you get all the way around. I do this 4 or 5 times on each grit. till it is flat and smooth, and nothing but copper showing.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You need some glass. I have a glass table top. Go to the nearest Automotive store and try and get 400 grit "coarse" to the highest grit 2000 "smooth" or 1500, what ever you can get. Tape it to the table and go back and forth with little to no pressure 30 times in each direction, turning 90 degrees each time till you get all the way around. I do this 4 or 5 times on each grit. till it is flat and smooth, and nothing but copper showing.


I might have some of this stuff in my basement... I hope I do 'cus I don't have any money









Maybe I can convince my mom or step dad to let me use THEIR money to buy it... I mean, it's not too expensive. 
Also, yay for having a glass desk


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This was the Q9550. I have more but need to find them.


my cpu could be real shinny but i stoped when it had a slight mirror the heatsnk wont even get 100% flat i lapped with 220 till a few cm of the heatsink was gone and it still waset 100% flat. Lesson learned dont lap a mega even if its scratched up bad.


----------



## doat

Got 4.32ghz stable at 1.360 load, thanks to freakz


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
Got 4.32ghz stable at 1.360 load, thanks to freakz

Nice lol i wish mine would do that for me to run 4200 it takes 1.43 and thats not worth it when i can run 4000 with 1.34. I think when i get the spare cash im gonna get a h50 im just not happy with the mega it haset performed as well as it should sence i got it.


----------



## freakb18c1

@ wolf my ud3p had the flu yesterday. every oc was unstable i thought i fried my chip turns out that it got bugged i tried everything flashed bios format 2gb of ram everything oc'ed was unstable unless i used high high voltage. to unbug it i had to use 500fsb / 0ps on the mch skew let the system crash / power off and power on then set 50ps on the mch skew

then i was able to get my oc's stable again it very weird and very hard to explain..  btw during all this madness i tested out the ud3p rev 1.6.. <== TRASH. it cannot do 4.4 for its life but it did like 0.7400 mch ref i dont know why

maybe you should try that.. and ill shoot you new mit template. the same i used for doat you have a good vid so dont give up ;D


----------



## Bal3Wolf

thats cool i will take any help i can get tho i have figured out my mega is fubar it does not even get hot so im gonna be limited on temps unless i can stay around the 1.34-1.39 vcore. I lapped it and cpu i tried 2 fans and even no fan and the temps stayed about the same.


----------



## freakb18c1

wolf

CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.25

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
Cpu clock drive (800mv)
Pci express clock drive (900mv)
cpu clock skew 0ps
mch clock skews 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....:
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400 MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00d
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1001
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 5
tRP............................................... ..: 5
tRAS.............................................. : 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 52
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 9(Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 9(Auto)
OC1200 profile

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.4000 OR 1.48750 with llc disbabled = 1.36v at load much lower load temps
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.38
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.50v
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.760V*...........: 0.800 @ 1.20 vtt or (0.745) <= my chip loves that

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V............: 0.800 @ 1.20 vtt
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.50
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.1v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: auto

if this does not work your mobo could be bugged =X
this is what doat is using for 4.32 25 passes of linx good nuff for a base line


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
@ wolf my ud3p had the flu yesterday. every oc was unstable i thought i fried my chip turns out that it got bugged i tried everything flashed bios format 2gb of ram everything oc'ed was unstable unless i used high high voltage. to unbug it i had to use 500fsb / 0ps on the mch skew let the system crash / power off and power on then set 50ps on the mch skew

then i was able to get my oc's stable again it very weird and very hard to explain..  btw during all this madness i tested out the ud3p rev 1.6.. <== TRASH. it cannot do 4.4 for its life but it did like 0.7400 mch ref i dont know why

maybe you should try that.. and ill shoot you new mit template. the same i used for doat you have a good vid so dont give up ;D

amazing you figured out my friend congrats






























Sergio


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
wolf

CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.25

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
Cpu clock drive (800mv)
Pci express clock drive (900mv)
cpu clock skew 0ps
mch clock skews 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....:
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400 MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00d
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1001
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 5
tRP............................................... ..: 5
tRAS.............................................. : 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 52
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 9(Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 9(Auto)
OC1200 profile

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.4000 OR 1.48750 with llc disbabled = 1.36v at load much lower load temps
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.38
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.50v
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.760V*...........: 0.800 @ 1.20 vtt or (0.745) <= my chip loves that

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V............: 0.800 @ 1.20 vtt
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.50
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.1v
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: auto

if this does not work your mobo could be bugged =X
this is what doat is using for 4.32 25 passes of linx good nuff for a base line


will give it a try i know i cant use 1.38 mch tho anything above 1.36 and i freeze or get random reboots


----------



## doritos93

Hello friends, I come to you in time of need. Working on my sig rig and seeing that overclocking an Intel machine is tougher than an AMD machine. Here are my settings and I'm confused









Robust Graphics Booster - Auto
CPU Freq - 3200
Ratio - 7x

***** Clock Chip Control *****
CPU Ref - 458
PCIE - 100
C.I.A.2 - Disabled
Adv Clock Control - All defaults

***** DRAM Performance Control *****
Performance Enhance - Standard
MCH Freq Latch - 333
SPD - 2.00B
Timing - 7-7-7-21
Advanced Timing Control - All Defaults

***** MB Voltage Control *****
LLC - Enabled
vCore - Stock: 1.3250 - Set: 1.38750
vTerm - Stock: 1.2
vPLL - Stock: 1.55
vRef - Stock: 0.805

MCH Core - Stock: 1.1
MCD Ref - Stock: 0.760
ICH I/O - Stock: 1.550
ICH Core - Stock: 1.1
vDRAM - Stock 1.8 - Set - 1.840

What should I increase? Important to note that the RAM is 333 stock. I'm pretty sure it's the NB crapping out but I'm not sure what voltage to touch. Also, these settings passed 200 iterations on Linx. 3300 BSOD's. Oh and I'm about 30 degrees from TJmax so cooling isn't much of an issue so far. If I can avoid upping Vcore even better.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well freak i tried those settings no go it errorred in prime befor the first test and my vcore was showing 1.44 lol.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Well freak i tried those settings no go it errorred in prime befor the first test and my vcore was showing 1.44 lol.

which core crashed the last one i bet right?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

nope it was the 3rd one the ref was around .903 after i raising it from 1.20.


----------



## freakb18c1

take a screenie of your et6 settings plz


----------



## Bal3Wolf

heres what i got that is not freezing lol


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


heres what i got that is not freezing lol










sup mate

for my experience...if 4th core fails then a notch of vcore will do the job, sometimes vdimm or MCH will help also

if other cores then can be Skews, Refs...

Another good thing is that its a must to use ET6 ver B09.0515.1, loads faster , its solid, changes values in a flash and reports ok boot settings

Here some tips that may help you

Skews

800/800/0/50
900/900/0/50
800/900/50/100

References

.784 CPU / .80MCH for 1,2VTT (then you up VTT till u want), .84MCH will help you with mem

give MCH dont be scared put a fan over or near, specially if you are pushing 8,5 multi + 4GB ram and quad,,,i always use 1,46 - 1,52

Cheers !
Sergio


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


sup mate

for my experience...if 4th core fails then a notch of vcore will do the job, sometimes vdimm or MCH will help also

if other cores then can be Skews, Refs...

Another good thing is that its a must to use ET6 ver B09.0515.1, loads faster , its solid, changes values in a flash and reports ok boot settings

Here some tips that may help you

Skews

800/800/0/50
900/900/0/50
800/900/50/100

References

.784 CPU / .80MCH for 1,2VTT (then you up VTT till u want), .84MCH will help you with mem

give MCH dont be scared put a fan over or near, specially if you are pushing 8,5 multi + 4GB ram and quad,,,i always use 1,46 - 1,52

Cheers !
Sergio



problem is if i use more then 1.360 i start freezing and random reboots. And with my heatsink theirs really no way to put a fan on the nb. And i cant seem to find that version of easytune6.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


heres what i got that is not freezing lol










change your ET6 version mate will help also...

try my settings plz wont harm


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


change your ET6 version mate will help also...

try my settings plz wont harm










yea im going to im trying to find that version of et6 no go so far tho.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Do not use @BIOS.....I hear horror story's. Use the Qflash.










+1 for that

you can always use FLASHSPI tool that comes with dlded bios...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i give lol im just gonna try to get 4ghz stable on lowest vcore i can and maybe try to get 1200mhz on my ram stable. Iv tried everything people have told me to try for 4200+ nothin has worked lol.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
And i cant seem to find that version of easytune6.

Try this.

http://cid-ed421d9655f93530.skydrive...B09.0515.1.rar


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Thanks it gives a error about loading the driver tho.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Did yo uninstall your other version, reboot, then install this version?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea but im running windows 7 64 wonder if that could be the reason.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm running it under Win 7 Ultimate 64bit as well. No problems that I can see.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

hmm i will try it again.


----------



## kimosabi

Whoever stated that a C1 9550 normally does 3.8-4.0gHz was right on. My C1 won't go much faster than 3.75gHz without a massive Vcore increase.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Whoever stated that a C1 9550 normally does 3.8-4.0gHz was right on. My C1 won't go much faster than 3.75gHz without a massive Vcore increase.

hell, give it!
give it whatever it takes for 4ghz
thats what I would do, even if it was 1.5v lol


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
hell, give it!
give it whatever it takes for 4ghz
thats what I would do, even if it was 1.5v lol









Yeah, I'm back tweaking. Just sorted out a slight RAM problem. My G.skills are known to run 1200mHz easy but obviously mine doesn't. Strapped them all the way back to 880mHz and it's all good now. The chip needs a minimum of 1.375 Vcore to run stable @ 3.75gHz. Coincidence? lol. I'll run an overnight tonight and see if the rig is stable enough before I go any further tomorrow.


----------



## hoss331

Dam that sounds a little high for even a C1, hopefully you can get that tweaked down some.







My old C1 (1.225vid) would do 4ghz at 1.328v after that it started to want a bit more voltage 1.384v for 4.14.


----------



## hoss331

Dp


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Dam that sounds a little high for even a C1, hopefully you can get that tweaked down some.







My old C1 (1.225vid) would do 4ghz at 1.328v after that it started to want a bit more voltage 1.384v for 4.14.


My VID is 1.25. I'll see what I can do after some more tweaks tonight but iirc, the last time I tried for 4gHz it needed some serious Vcore to boot at all. I think it was 1.43V or something in that area. Next time I buy a cpu I'll go after batch number and not rely on luck.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ET6_B09.0515.1 wont work for me i unstalled old version then rebooted installed ET6_B09.0515.1 rebooted then on the next boot it bsod and i rebooted and it gave driver load error.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Don't know what to tell you. It's working just fine on the EP45-UD3P rev 1.6 in my sig with Win 7 Ultimate 64bit and the latest Gigabyte drivers.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Don't know what to tell you. It's working just fine on the EP45-UD3P rev 1.6 in my sig with Win 7 Ultimate 64bit and the latest Gigabyte drivers.


Its wierd the copy you gave me is only 7 or 9 megs and the newset one is 17megs makes me think its only 32bit or somthing.


----------



## Hellfighter

Whoops, I just looked at my board and realized I have Rev 1.6 board and not the Rev 1.1 as I thought. Thank god that I haven't flashed my board yet! Now about flashing the board, which I'll be going from FB to FE, can I put it anywhere on the drive for Q-Flash to see it?


----------



## Dilyn

You'll just need to put it on the drive and then navigate to it in Qflash iirc.

Although I'd just play it safe and put it in the very root of the flash drive


----------



## Hellfighter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


You'll just need to put it on the drive and then navigate to it in Qflash iirc.

Although I'd just play it safe and put it in the very root of the flash drive










I was talking about my hard drive. I can't find my flash drive...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*


I was talking about my hard drive. I can't find my flash drive...


it can only read fat32 i thk.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


it can only read fat32 i thk.


Exactly. So you'll either need a floppy or a flash drive.
Or an external hard drive.

So ya. 
Good luck


----------



## Hellfighter

Grrr, gotta look for the drive...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


it can only read fat32 i thk.


Fat 32, 16, and 12 to be exact.

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/...ech_qflash.htm


----------



## andressergio

Sup guy

Some results on this wonderfull mobo...

EP45T USB3P rev 1.0
BIOS F2D





Will keep posting 
Waiting for my Gskills PIS 2000 CL6 let's see how it goes

Cheers to all








Sergio


----------



## natenkiki2004

About the ET6 issues, I used the newest version from Gigabyte and any change would lock up my computer. Long story short, I got version B09.11.20.1 from lsdmeasap and it works perfectly. I use Windows 7 x64. Hope this helps someone









Download:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/464376/ET6%2...ng%20Setup.exe


----------



## andressergio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *natenkiki2004*


About the ET6 issues, I used the newest version from Gigabyte and any change would lock up my computer. Long story short, I got version B09.11.20.1 from lsdmeasap and it works perfectly. I use Windows 7 x64. Hope this helps someone









Download:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/464376/ET6%2...ng%20Setup.exe


yes this works also but takes longer to apply and load than the one i posted

Cheers !
Sergio


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andressergio*


yes this works also but takes longer to apply and load than the one i posted

Cheers !
Sergio


Can you provide a link to download the version you prefer? Seems that some people aren't having any luck with the one I provided the link to so it might helo them for you to provide a direct link to the specific version.


----------



## andressergio

PapaSmurf didnt you post my version here ? or i am wrong ? if so tell me i will upload mine but seems the same

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...uide-1271.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

I posted one I found on the net somewhere, but since some are having problems with it there is a possibility that the one I posted is flawed in some way as it didn't come directly from Gigabyte.


----------



## hoss331

I just installed the one you posted on one of my benching OSs (Vista32) and it seems to work just fine for me.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

seems like its a issue with 64bit for me sence it gives error loading driver and 64bit uses signed drivers i really have no issues with the latest et6 tho it loads fast for me.


----------



## NoGuru

Parts are starting to arrive.


----------



## Silent Nemesis

So I just got a new board, updating my rig in a minute.

Anyway, what are some settings to get me started on my 1 GHZ overclock? (currently at 3.80ghz with stock voltage xD) this board is pleasing


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silent Nemesis* 
So I just got a new board, updating my rig in a minute.

Anyway, what are some settings to get me started on my 1 GHZ overclock? (currently at 3.80ghz with stock voltage xD) this board is pleasing









Read this and post your MIT in this thread when your done. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Parts are starting to arrive.











That's awesome. CPU, NB/SB, GPU loops?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Parts are starting to arrive.

Man thats a nice NorthBridge cooler you have there NoGuru







, is that EK NB/SB #5







??? And what about the HD 5850 WaterBlock, Koolance, is that a good block?

If you wanna see the build I've done, click on that link! http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9369079


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Man thats a nice NorthBridge cooler you have there NoGuru







, is that EK NB/SB #5







??? And what about the HD 5850 WaterBlock, Koolance, is that a good block?

If you wanna see the build I've done, click on that link! http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post9369079

I think the Koolance should do well, got it for a great price. Thanks for the NB block.


----------



## Hellfighter

If I wanted my Dominators to run @ 1066 like they're supposed to do, what should I set the memory multiplier, while the FSB is @ 367 Mhz?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I aint been happy with my cpu temps so i took my pc apart today and redid the paste on the nb and was looking and my ud3p is a 1.1 not 1.0 like i thought the bios are the same tho right i been flashing the 1.0 ones.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Parts are starting to arrive.



That should turn out pretty nice.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*


If I wanted my Dominators to run @ 1066 like they're supposed to do, what should I set the memory multiplier, while the FSB is @ 367 Mhz?



I pretty sure ive answered this once before for you, your closest option is going to be 3.00 at 1101 and if thats to high than 2.66 at 978. You can probably run the extreme profile on 2.66 without much trouble to help make for the speed difference.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


I aint been happy with my cpu temps so i took my pc apart today and redid the paste on the nb and was looking and my ud3p is a 1.1 not 1.0 like i thought the bios are the same tho right i been flashing the 1.0 ones.



The bios are the same for the 1.1 and 1.0 so your good.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*


If I wanted my Dominators to run @ 1066 like they're supposed to do, what should I set the memory multiplier, while the FSB is @ 367 Mhz?


A 3.0 multiplier will get you the closest








At 1101 though...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


I aint been happy with my cpu temps so i took my pc apart today and redid the paste on the nb and was looking and my ud3p is a 1.1 not 1.0 like i thought the bios are the same tho right i been flashing the 1.0 ones.


Flash to 1.1. That might be what your issue is with overclocking.
I would







so hard if it was.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol it could be hell i taken my pc apart 200 times cause my mega sucks 72c or hotter in linx and people with i7s get lower temps


----------



## jcharlesr75

Ok I've been reading parts of this thread to try and get my oc back to where it should be. One problem i have been having is with the CPU Ref voltage. In the MIT posts i have been reading it says ".760V .800V at 1.2vtt. This i wouls assume means that the higher your vtt, the lower the cpu ref?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

no you set your cpu term to 1.2 then you set your cpu ref and mch ref and then you can raise your cpu term to what you need.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
no you set your cpu term to 1.2 then you set your cpu ref and mch ref and then you can raise your cpu term to what you need.

Yes.

The MCH and CPU refs scale up with the VTT, which can reduce your headaches of figuring out where to set it yourself


----------



## jcharlesr75

I set my cpu term to 1.38 and left the cpu and mch ref at .805/.814 respective, should that be ok?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

and i see no differce in the new bios it seems to be exact same one that goes on the 1.0. Lol im gonna remount my heatsink till i get some temps i remotely like. 68c with smallfft is just crazy my tuniq tower coulda kept it cooler probly.


----------



## Hellfighter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
A 3.0 multiplier will get you the closest








At 1101 though...


Well, that didn't work. I set it to 3.00 and it BSOD'd all over the place.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
Well, that didn't work. I set it to 3.00 and it BSOD'd all over the place.









Raise volts/loosen timings

Could always undershoot and use 2.66









Raise FSB or something so you can get a nice number to get you to 1066. That's your best bet.
If you're just going for pure CPU speed, just set the RAM to a low multi till you wanna tweak that further... Unless that's what you're doing now. Then ignore that last sentence


----------



## jcharlesr75

So what does it mean when i try to run linX and my computer just crashed, but i was folding no problem for 10 mins?


----------



## rsfkevski

well, my computer at all stock settings won't even pass Intel Burn-In Test!!!!!!! Assuming that everyone is refering to this when they say LinX (LinPack)????????? I don't know what to do about that.


----------



## Dilyn

It means you need to run Orthos and let it do a Small FFTs test for 2 hours or so


----------



## srsparky32

linpack is really intense. i fail linpack like 15 minutes into the test but pass prime95 blend 5 hours no problem.

personally i dont think linpack is a good base to base stability off of. prime95 blend for 3-5hours or occt for a hour or so is enough

EDIT: lol i remember being in here when i first got the UD3P and then being super frustrated because it was my first serious overclocker board and i couldnt even get past 3.3


----------



## Hellfighter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Raise volts/loosen timings

Could always undershoot and use 2.66









Raise FSB or something so you can get a nice number to get you to 1066. That's your best bet.
If you're just going for pure CPU speed, just set the RAM to a low multi till you wanna tweak that further... Unless that's what you're doing now. Then ignore that last sentence










Should I set my timings to 7-7-7-20? The Voltage is already @ 2.1V...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*


Should I set my timings to 7-7-7-20? The Voltage is already @ 2.1V...


7-7-7-21 if I'm right in my thinking....
7+7+7=21


----------



## jcharlesr75

I'm running prime95 v25.11 atm so far no problems and im back up to 3.92. I changed some things(clock skew and such) that I hadnt changed before. Im going to let prime run for an hour or so and if no incedent, im going for the big 4.0 yet again. Hopefully im not going to blow anything up tonight. BTW i have the ud3l if that matters at all.


----------



## Hellfighter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Raise volts/loosen timings

Could always undershoot and use 2.66









Raise FSB or something so you can get a nice number to get you to 1066. That's your best bet.
If you're just going for pure CPU speed, just set the RAM to a low multi till you wanna tweak that further... Unless that's what you're doing now. Then ignore that last sentence










Did the same thing, and with several timing combos (7-7-7-21, 7-8-7-22, 7-8-8-23, 7-9-9-25), and it still crashed.


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


It means you need to run Orthos and let it do a Small FFTs test for 2 hours or so











Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


linpack is really intense. i fail linpack like 15 minutes into the test but pass prime95 blend 5 hours no problem.

personally i dont think linpack is a good base to base stability off of. prime95 blend for 3-5hours or occt for a hour or so is enough

EDIT: lol i remember being in here when i first got the UD3P and then being super frustrated because it was my first serious overclocker board and i couldnt even get past 3.3


Ahhhh crap guys, I've passed over 24hrs @ 4.0 in Prime Small FTTs, Large FTTs, and Blend tests without errors. Why on earth would Linpack fail within seconds though....still bugs the crap outta me









I didn't like the temps at that time, so I quit running it.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


Ahhhh crap guys, I've passed over 24hrs @ 4.0 in Prime Small FTTs, Large FTTs, and Blend tests without errors. Why on earth would Linpack fail within seconds though....still bugs the crap outta me









I didn't like the temps at that time, so I quit running it.


It shut my computer down as soon as i hit start. I was shocked actually. Im so far 30 minutes so far no errors in prime.


----------



## 10acjed

I can do 12+ Prime95 Blend & Small fft, as well as 100 passes of Intel Burn Test at normal.

I consider it stable, if another test gives errors I would blame the test unless there is instability in other areas, like games, encoding etc...

Otherwise if your gaming and doing other stuff on your system everyday without issue and can pass 12+ Prime small fft & blend I say your stable....


----------



## jcharlesr75

I got a couple of cores at 72c(3 and 4), but 1 and 2 are holding steady at 67c. The cpu temp itself says 67c as well. Is it normal for one or two of the workers to lag behind the others in prime, or is this an indication of a problem?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*


Did the same thing, and with several timing combos (7-7-7-21, 7-8-7-22, 7-8-8-23, 7-9-9-25), and it still crashed.


I couldn't tell you. Never worked with your RAM, and I'm not a master at timings myself yet either









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


Ahhhh crap guys, I've passed over 24hrs @ 4.0 in Prime Small FTTs, Large FTTs, and Blend tests without errors. Why on earth would Linpack fail within seconds though....still bugs the crap outta me









I didn't like the temps at that time, so I quit running it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


I can do 12+ Prime95 Blend & Small fft, as well as 100 passes of Intel Burn Test at normal.

I consider it stable, if another test gives errors I would blame the test unless there is instability in other areas, like games, encoding etc...

Otherwise if your gaming and doing other stuff on your system everyday without issue and can pass 12+ Prime small fft & blend I say your stable....


What acjed said. LinX is ridiculous at pushing the CPU. I get 80C in LinX when Orthos gives me 69C








So long as it's stable in real world usage, it's stable in my book.


----------



## rsfkevski

I just increased a few voltages in MIT and I'm sitting pretty @ 450FSB x 9 = 4.05ghz. Ran small FTT's for about 20 min with no errors. CPU maxed at 69Âº on Core #0 but never exceeded 64Âº on any others.

Now, I know the Tj Max is 100ÂºC on these babies, but those temps do bother me a quite a bit!!!!! VCore is being shown, in ET6, as 1.376 (1.40 Bios) and that's with LLC enabled.

I think I'm gonna start slowing backing off voltages and see just how low I can go to keep stability.

There is one other thing bothering me. My G15 LCD is not dispaying my CoreTemp readings anymore


----------



## Dilyn

69 max C is fine mate. I would not be worried at all with that.
But son, 20 minutes is NOT stable








8 hours. Gogogogogogogo.

Then you can tweak.


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
69 max C is fine mate. I would not be worried at all with that.
But son, 20 minutes is NOT stable








8 hours. Gogogogogogogo.

Then you can tweak.









Ok, I'll see how low I can go and keep some sort of stability.

I know it's not stable at 20 min LMAO!!! I don't have 8 hours to kill, I have to get to bed in the next 2







It's bad enough when my electric bill is over $450/month and that's without the PC pulling full load AT ALL!!!

Imagine what it would be if I did let this thing pull full load for more than a few hours!

Unnecessary Comments now cleaned up. My apologies Dilyn









Just one more thing "D", where did you get the F11 Bios from? Gigabyte site only showed up to F10 for Rev 1.1


----------



## jcharlesr75

I cant get to 500 fsb and im positive now that its my ram holding me back. Its weezin out at 1 ghz. So i need to get some faster ram i guess. I loosened up the timings to 7-7-7-20 and it still isnt havin it.


----------



## Hellfighter

Will updating the BIOS from FB to FE help with my RAM speeds?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
Will updating the BIOS from FB to FE help with my RAM speeds?

Umm, no.
Don't worry about your ram speeds so much, you will never notice the difference in real word apps.


----------



## Hellfighter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Umm, no.
Don't worry about your ram speeds so much, you will never notice the difference in real word apps.


Meh, I've been focused on that because of my 680i hell. Oh well, I'll focus more on cooling this cpu.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


I cant get to 500 fsb and im positive now that its my ram holding me back. Its weezin out at 1 ghz. So i need to get some faster ram i guess. I loosened up the timings to 7-7-7-20 and it still isnt havin it.


you need 50 ps on the mch skew and feed the mch around 1.34ish maybe more


----------



## royalvincent

i have a ga-ep45-ud3l mobo. my bios read the vcore at 1.28v is this normal?
the intel box shows vid 1.25.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *royalvincent*


i have a ga-ep45-ud3l mobo. my bios read the vcore at 1.28v is this normal?
the intel box shows vid 1.25.


is LLC enabled?
Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:Enabled


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *royalvincent* 
i have a ga-ep45-ud3l mobo. my bios read the vcore at 1.28v is this normal?
the intel box shows vid 1.25.

Welcome to OC.net

Yes that is normal, 1.28 in bios for a 1.25 VID is just about where it should be. The board will normally drop a few volts when booted to windows. If you run CPU-Z it should show your voltage around 1.23...

However there is no point staying there with a 9650 on a UD3... Get that thing up around 4.0


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


Ok, I'll see how low I can go and keep some sort of stability.

I know it's not stable at 20 min LMAO!!! I don't have 8 hours to kill, I have to get to bed in the next 2







It's bad enough when my electric bill is over $450/month and that's without the PC pulling full load AT ALL!!!

Imagine what it would be if I did let this thing pull full load for more than a few hours!

Unnecessary Comments now cleaned up. My apologies Dilyn









Just one more thing "D", where did you get the F11 Bios from? Gigabyte site only showed up to F10 for Rev 1.1


Hahaha my electric bill must be amazingly high this month... Been folding like crazy









I have the EP45-UD3*R*, so that would explain why you can't get F11









What I do when I'm stressing for stability is let it go when I'm at school or sleep... Just watch it for half an hour and if the temps don't go over a level you're worried about it should be fine. I mean, Orthos doesn't stress as hard as others to begin with, and normally the temps you see after 10-20 minutes will be the most you'll see.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


you need 50 ps on the mch skew and feed the mch around 1.34ish maybe more










I have been running the standard 800/900/0/50 and it didnt work at 500. Wouldnt get past posting actually. Im going to work now and ill be trying later on. Also remember im beating the crap out of my ddr2-800 ram, trying to get 1000mhz out of it. My mch was set to 1.38 as well....I'll leave an mit sheet when i get home today and you guys can ponder it. But im pretty sure im at my ram's limit.


----------



## freakb18c1

oops you have ddr 800 you might be able to pull it off with some dram clock skews not sure if the ud3l can do that.


----------



## shemer77

Well i got my cooling set up and its time to start ocing' so far im at 3.57 and here our my bios. Ill care about ram and other oc's later. Right now im focusing on cpu! Im hoping for 4.5 at least. Idle temps are 29,28,26,29 
Load 33,34,32,35

Robust Graphics Booster [Auto]
Cpu Clock Ratio [8x]
Fine CPU clock ratio [+0.5]
CPU Frequency 3.36GHZ (420x8)

*****Clock Chip Control*******
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU host clock Control [Enabled]
CPU host Frequency [420]
PCI Express Frequency [100]
C.I.A. 2 [Disabled]
>>>>>Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive [800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[900mV]
CPU Clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [0ps]

****DRAM Performance Control****
Performance Enhance [standard]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch [Auto]
System memory multiplier [2.00D]
Memery Frequency 800 830
Dram Timing Selectable [Manual]
>>>>>Standard Timing Control
x Cas Latency time 5 [Auto]
x tRCD 6 [Auto]
x tRP 6 [Auto]
x tRAS 18 [Auto]

*****Motherboard Voltage Control****
>>>>>CPU
Load-Line Calibration [Disabled]
CPU Vcore 1.30000V [1.32500]
CPU Termination 1.200V [1.22]
CPU PLL 1.500V [1.57]
CPU Reference .760V [.772]
>>>>>MCH/ICH
MCH Core 1.1000V [Auto]
MCH Reference .760V [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Reference .9000V [Auto]
ICH I/O 1.50000V [Auto]
ICH CORE 1.1000V [Auto]
>>>>DRAM
DRAM Voltage 1.80000V [Auto]
DRAM Termination .9000V [Auto]
Channel A Reference .9000V [Auto]
Channel B Reference .9000V [Auto]


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


Well i got my cooling set up and its time to start ocing' so far im at 3.57 and here our my bios. Ill care about ram and other oc's later. Right now im focusing on cpu! Im hoping for 4.5 at least. Idle


Well I guess they say shoot for the stars.... But I wouldnt get too hopeful for 4.5... 4.0 - 4.2 is well within reason tho....

Here is my MIT for 4.12, this is stable... My VID is 1.18, so your cpu & Ref voltages may differ

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550 EO
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P v1.1
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = 2x2GB OCZ Reaper HPC 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.12 (485x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 485
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D  (depends on your ram)
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 970 
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4Auto 
tWTR.................................: Auto 
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 10 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 10 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.1875V..........: 1.325 (1.296 win load)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.863
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.12
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

You just have 4gb listed for ram, so if its 800 or 1066 will change your settings, and adjust the timings and volts per manufacturers specs...

I suggest leaving ram at default and OCing the cpu first....


----------



## shemer77

my vid is 1.3 so i expect some drastic differences.


----------



## freakb18c1

1.3vid will need 1.408v for 4ghz


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


1.3vid will need 1.408v for 4ghz











I would run Core Temp found here - http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/ and see what it reads the VID as

I cant see a Q9550 EO having a VID of 1.3... Seems kinda high, but I could be wrong...

Best suggestion is to set you cpu voltage to 1.36 - 1.4, CPU Term to 1.32 and raise the freq til it becomes unstable and post all your MIT settings then and we can help work it out... follow the voltages for other settings from my MIT, leave your Ref voltages at auto for now and adjust once your unstable..


----------



## freakb18c1

yea 1.3 vid is awful i think one other guy on here had a 1.3vid
a 1.28750 vid needs 1.376 / 1.392 for 8x 500


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol my 1.2625 vid sucks it needs 1.34 for 471x8.5


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
lol my 1.2625 vid sucks it needs 1.34 for 471x8.5

<== 1.2750 need 1.42 for 4.4....









wolf the + 0.5 gets bugged sometimes try my debug method drop +0.5 back to 0.0 drop 50PS on MCH skew to 0ps let it go into a boot loop then RE-SET 50 PS +0.5

make sure you are at 500 fsb during this de bug process , could be why you cant hit 4.25+ worth a try









once i get bugged i need like....... 1.53v for 4.4ghz trust me lol i think you have this problem bc your vid is not badd


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


<== 1.2750 need 1.42 for 4.4....









wolf the + 0.5 gets bugged sometimes try my debug method drop +0.5 back to 0.0 drop 50PS on MCH skew to 0ps let it go into a boot loop then RE-SET 50 PS +0.5

make sure you are at 500 fsb during this de bug process , could be why you cant hit 4.25+ worth a try









once i get bugged i need like....... 1.53v for 4.4ghz trust me lol i think you have this problem bc your vid is not badd


Will give it a try but right now my temps suck my mega musta leaked the gas outa the heatpipes cause i got poor temps 75c on linx and 70c on prime 95 smallfft./


----------



## shemer77

all right these are my bio settings right now.+

Code:


Code:


Robust Graphics Booster [Auto]
Cpu Clock Ratio [8x]
Fine CPU clock ratio    [+0.0]
CPU Frequency 3.36GHZ (420x8)

*****Clock Chip Control*******
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU host clock Control  [Enabled]
CPU host Frequency      [420]
PCI Express Frequency   [100]
C.I.A. 2                [Disabled]
>>>>>Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive [800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[900mV]
CPU Clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [0ps]

****DRAM Performance Control****
Performance Enhance [standard]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch [Auto]
System memory multiplier [2.00D]
Memery Frequency   800     830
Dram Timing Selectable [Manual]
>>>>>Standard Timing Control
x   Cas Latency time  5  [Auto]
x   tRCD              6  [Auto]
x   tRP               6  [Auto]
x   tRAS              18 [Auto]

*****Motherboard Voltage Control****
>>>>>CPU
Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore    1.30000V [1.4250]
CPU Termination 1.200V [1.32]
CPU PLL     1.500V   [1.50]
CPU Reference   .760V  [.760]
>>>>>MCH/ICH
MCH Core   1.1000V    [1.1]
MCH Reference   .760V   [.76]
MCH/DRAM Reference   .9000V   [Auto]
ICH I/O      1.50000V   [1.5]
ICH CORE   1.1000V    [1.1]
>>>>DRM
DRAM Voltage  1.80000V   [Auto]
DRAM Termination  .9000V [Auto]
Channel A Reference  .9000V  [Auto]
Channel B Reference  .9000V  [Auto]

Im pushing my cpu host frequency right now, ill tell you when i reach my limit. Right now temps under load are 40C


----------



## Dilyn

VTT (CPU Term) should stay about .02-.03v lower than Vcore.
Set it first to 1.2 and then set the CPU Reference and MCH Reference at ~.8v for both... Then raise VTT to around 1.4-ish. The refs should scale with it, taking away some of the headache with finding magic numbers.

I would take my DRAM voltages off of normal and set them to what they should be... DRAM Term and Channel A/B will be half of the DRAM Voltage, and so will MCH/DRAM Ref.

Nice so far mate








What RAM do you happen to have?


----------



## shemer77

its ocz gold 4gb ram
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16820227362

i dont really care about oc'ing the ram, until i have finished the cpu.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


its ocz gold 4gb ram
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16820227362

i dont really care about oc'ing the ram, until i have finished the cpu.


I would go with some Gskill PK or some PI

Alot of people have said that ocz don't OC well. Those Gskills are pretty much a given on this board


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I would go with some Gskill PK or some PI

Alot of people have said that ocz don't OC well. Those Gskills are pretty much a given on this board


My ozc dont like this board either over 1150 and they start erroring but on my old dfi i had them at 1200 stable.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


My ozc dont like this board either over 1150 and they start erroring but on my old dfi i had them at 1200 stable.


thats what I meant I could get my OCZ to OC 1 bit on this board


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
<== 1.2750 need 1.42 for 4.4....









wolf the + 0.5 gets bugged sometimes try my debug method drop +0.5 back to 0.0 drop 50PS on MCH skew to 0ps let it go into a boot loop then RE-SET 50 PS +0.5

make sure you are at 500 fsb during this de bug process , could be why you cant hit 4.25+ worth a try









once i get bugged i need like....... 1.53v for 4.4ghz trust me lol i think you have this problem bc your vid is not badd

Well it didnt help lol im happy with 4ghz id just like to get the vcore down some to get better temps befor i order another cooler that works right hopefuly.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Well it didnt help lol im happy with 4ghz id just like to get the vcore down some to get better temps befor i order another cooler that works right hopefuly.


Quote:

Megahalem with 2x D12SH-12
oh no, that is exactly what i was gonna order too... so you are not liking it?


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
oh no, that is exactly what i was gonna order too... so you are not liking it?

Im pretty sure mines broke like when i got it, it made a small whistle and i shoulda sent it back but didnt now. I thk the gas is gone from heatpipes i lapped it and my cpu trying to get better temps and their the same or worse and about 200 remount all same temps. Iv seen others with pretty nice temps i just thought it would keep my q9550 with 1.34 vcore cooler then it does 68-72c now in linx.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 









lol tell me about it i playing with refs see if theirs anyway i can use lower vcore for 4000 but so far unless i use 1.35 it either reboots or fails prime blend. Right now im using .815 on cpu and .840 on mch.


----------



## TwoCables

Hi everyone! I apologize for not attempting to make a smooth transition into this thread, but I just finished setting up my UD3P, and all I have left to do is install Windows 7 on my SSD.

You see, I am asking because I noticed that there are 2 different places in the BIOS to choose "AHCI", so I am wondering which one is supposed to be used. I'm not going to be using RAID at all, and I'm just planning to install Windows 7 on my SSD in AHCI mode. So since I haven't done this before, I'd like to make sure I do it right.

I read the manual so I already know what I would do if I clicked "Load Driver" in the Windows 7 installer, but it's the BIOS settings that confuse me right now.









Help?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i use the one at the very top.

And freak what does failing prime blend on core3 ususaly mean the other cores are passing so far and no reboots.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The top one is for the Intel ICH10R ports (the yellow ones) and the bottom one is for the Gigabyte ports (the purple ones).


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i found my cpu likes 0.860 ref i can keep from rebooting by using it but it still needs 1.33-1.34 vcore to be stable at 4ghz but i might make progress on faster speeds now.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


i found my cpu likes 0.860 ref i can keep from rebooting by using it but it still needs 1.33-1.34 vcore to be stable at 4ghz but i might make progress on faster speeds now.


1.33 1.34 is not bad for 4GHz, I need 1.36V for 4250


----------



## freakb18c1

wolf you may need just need a little more voltage on your ram or just mch have ET installed?
DAMNN 0.860


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


1.33 1.34 is not bad for 4GHz, I need 1.36V for 4250


yea but so far 4200 haset been stable with 1.45 lol but im testing the refs more now 1.31 needed 0.865 1.33 likes 0.875 and so far stable in prime so im gonna move up to trying to get 4200 stable under 1.40 vcore.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Hi everyone! I apologize for not attempting to make a smooth transition into this thread, but I just finished setting up my UD3P, and all I have left to do is install Windows 7 on my SSD.

You see, I am asking because I noticed that there are 2 different places in the BIOS to choose "AHCI", so I am wondering which one is supposed to be used. I'm not going to be using RAID at all, and I'm just planning to install Windows 7 on my SSD in AHCI mode. So since I haven't done this before, I'd like to make sure I do it right.

I read the manual so I already know what I would do if I clicked "Load Driver" in the Windows 7 installer, but it's the BIOS settings that confuse me right now.









Help?


Good to you made the switch Cables.
I wish I could help, but this is not my strong area of the board. 
I'm sure one of these guys will be able to help you.


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## XtremeCuztoms

hmm, i know what that is and have messed with it on a H22A that i had.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtremecuztoms* 
hmm, i know what that is and have messed with it on a h22a that i had.

:d


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya i know what a B18C1 is. although not really into it all that much anymore i still know some stuff and have some friends in it. did a H22A in Dec. Darton Sleeves, Mahle complete pistons, rings and rods for $100.00... damn it pays to know Exec's @ Mahle !!!


----------



## freakb18c1

DAMN thats crack head price =X

i <3'ed endyn pistons









*endyne bottom end
*s2 stg 3 top end
*frankenstein ls trans
*db8 shell


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
DAMN thats crack head price =X

i <3'ed endyn pistons









*endyne bottom end
*s2 stg 3 top end
*frankenstein ls trans
*db8 shell

i work at a dealership right down the road from Mahle and have a lot of friends that work there. when i told em i wanted to build a 600 + HP H22A (with a turbo) they offered me up sleeves and machining and the complete kit for 100.00. i built the engine, added the turbo. performed a dyno run (thx Rousch) and saw what i wanted to see. then like any story goes, sold it and now moving on to something else. i wanted to do a Civic but decided now i wanna do an old school 67-69 Continental or T-bird or old Caddy on air ride.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


i use the one at the very top.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The top one is for the Intel ICH10R ports (the yellow ones) and the bottom one is for the Gigabyte ports (the purple ones).


Thank you guys! It's working! I'm using AHCI mode right now!









Although, I confess that I went ahead and gave it a shot by myself anyway since I started to wonder why I didn't just do that in the first place.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Good to you made the switch Cables.
I wish I could help, but this is not my strong area of the board. 
I'm sure one of these guys will be able to help you.


Thank you! So far, so good!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Thank you guys! It's working! I'm using AHCI mode right now!









Although, I confess that I went ahead and gave it a shot by myself anyway since I started to wonder why I didn't just do that in the first place.









Thank you! So far, so good!


so your saying when i install my Intel X25-M on my UD3P i need to enable AHCI when i go to install windows 7 ?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Good to you made the switch Cables.


Yay TwoCables









By the way: What is AHCI Mode?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Yay TwoCables









By the way: What is AHCI Mode?











Quote:



The Advanced Host Controller Interface (AHCI) is an application programming interface defined by Intel which defines the operation of Serial ATA host bus adapters in a non-implementation-specific manner. The specification describes a system memory structure for computer hardware vendors to exchange data between host system memory and attached storage devices. As of June 2008, the current version of the specification is v. 1.3.[1] AHCI gives software developers and hardware designers a standard method for detecting, configuring, and programming SATA/AHCI adapters. AHCI is separate from the SATA 3Gb/s standard, although it exposes SATA's advanced capabilities (such as hot-plugging and native command queuing) such that host systems can utilize them.

Many SATA controllers offer selectable modes of operation: legacy Parallel ATA emulation, standard AHCI mode, or vendor-specific RAID. Intel recommends choosing RAID mode on their motherboards (which also enables AHCI) rather than the plain AHCI/SATA mode for maximum flexibility, due to the issues caused when the mode is switched once an operating system has already been installed.[2] Legacy mode is a software backward-compatibility mechanism intended to allow the SATA controller to run in legacy operating systems which are not SATA-aware or where a driver does not exist to make the operating systems SATA-aware.

AHCI is fully supported out of the box for Windows Vista and Linux operating systems from kernel 2.6.19, as well as later operating systems such as Windows 7. NetBSD also supports drivers in AHCI mode out of the box in certain versions. OpenBSD has had an AHCI driver starting with OpenBSD 4.1. DragonFlyBSD based its AHCI implementation on OpenBSD's and added extended features such as port multiplier support. FreeBSD supports AHCI as well. Solaris 10 introduced AHCI support in the 8/07 release [3]. Older operating systems require hardware-specific drivers to support AHCI.


ok... LOL

but the question is. when you attach sata drives to the board can't they be used in a hot swap situation already without enabling AHCI?
and if i use a SSD do i need to use AHCI or do i just keep it the way i had it and ??????


----------



## Dilyn

So wait... Is AHCI necessary? Is not having it selected depriving me of awesomeness


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


so your saying when i install my Intel X25-M on my UD3P i need to enable AHCI when i go to install windows 7 ?


All I was saying was that I wanted to use AHCI. I mean, it is just something I want to try out because my EVGA 680i SLI doesn't have it.

So SSDs do not require AHCI, but I think people have told me that TRIM either only works in AHCI mode, or works _better_ in AHCI mode. Either way, I am more or less using it because I finally have the option!

Also, some SSD users found somewhat superior performance using the AHCI while others found that IDE mode was superior for them. So, I hope to remember to bench my SSD in a few days to see if I have superior performance now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Yay TwoCables









By the way: What is AHCI Mode?










It is the Advanced Host Controller Interface. It's an upgrade, kinda like how SATA is newer than PATA, and kinda like how NTFS is newer than FAT32.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ok... LOL

but the question is. when you attach sata drives to the board can't they be used in a hot swap situation already without enabling AHCI?
and if i use a SSD do i need to use AHCI or do i just keep it the way i had it and ??????


Speaking of hot-swappable, I think that only the AHCI is capable of it - but I don't really know.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


So wait... Is AHCI necessary? Is not having it selected depriving me of awesomeness










ya im clueless and interested as well. i will wait till someone with some experience chimes in here to find out... damn, i thought i was done researching stuff and now this.... Grrrrrr.


----------



## TwoCables

So how long have you guys been posting in this thread?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ya im clueless and interested as well. i will wait till someone with some experience chimes in here to find out... damn, i thought i was done researching stuff and now this.... Grrrrrr.


Ask fewer questions, makes you [*feel*] smarter









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


So how long have you guys been posting in this thread?










Since about page 760


----------



## freakb18c1

Nice to have you aboard cabels


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


Nice to have you aboard cabels










Thank you! It's nice to _be_ aboard!

It's also nice to _have_ this board!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Thank you! It's nice to _be_ aboard!

It's also nice to _have_ this board!










ok, so AHCI, you enable it, the top one in the bois and plug drive into which sata ports, the orange ones? and then do a fresh install of windows 7?

then storage drive(s) get plugged into orange ones as well or does it matter after that?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ok, so AHCI, you enable it, the top one in the bois and plug drive into which sata ports, the orange ones? and then do a fresh install of windows 7?

then storage drive(s) get plugged into orange ones as well or does it matter after that?


you can use the yellow ports with ahci. atleast i am. =X

yea you need to reinstall windows with it enabled you will see a slight improvement in benchmarks with hd tune ect.
i have a before and after pic somewhere on my pc ill dig it up


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ok, so AHCI, you enable it, the top one in the bois and plug drive into which sata ports, the orange ones? and then do a fresh install of windows 7?

then storage drive(s) get plugged into orange ones as well or does it matter after that?


The top one is for the orange ones, and the other one is for the purple ones. So, both can be in AHCI mode.

I think you're right though that when switching modes, Windows won't work until it's reinstalled.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


So how long have you guys been posting in this thread?










I have been here almost since the beginning. Kinda sad, but I still love this board.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have been here almost since the beginning. Kinda sad, but I still love this board.










For good reason! It's friggen amazing!!!

Also, Steam is having a deal for ATi users. For HL2 Death Match and Lost Coast. Downloading right now.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


The top one is for the orange ones, and the other one is for the purple ones. So, both can be in AHCI mode.

I think you're right though that when switching modes, Windows won't work until it's reinstalled.


so the SSD to orange...
so in theory you can enable it, plug in the SSD, install windows 7, then after windows is installed all your sata drives you can connect become hot swappable and it doesnt matter if they are in the orange or purple?


----------



## freakb18c1

before ahci









after ahci


----------



## Dilyn

So now my list of things to do has gone from "Reinstall Windows" to:
Enable AHCI, Install Windows, partition drive and make C: it's own place, remove everything important from C:, and create a better file hierarchy.

Gee thanks guys


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I have been here almost since the beginning. Kinda sad, but I still love this board.









Haha yea i thk i been here for to long.


----------



## rollemup

Hi, I have a similar (kind of) gigabyte board that's enjoying a 25% overlock by way of upping the FSB to a meager 333, as I figure 266 is unacceptable performance wise.

In Intel Burn it's pushing the temps to the max I'd ever want to see. MCH is a hot 40 deg. C since it's running on tight strapping with the ram overclocked for a 1:2 FSB:RAM ratio.

-Is 40 deg. C OK for the long term? All heatsinks lapped btw.

I think to get it cooler I'd have to drop the multiplier, up the FSB, reduce the clock on the RAM, and that'll end up in the "D" strappings which should be ~30 Deg C, but I've got about two days left to get this all configured. If 40 is safe for the long term though, I'd be happy leaving it as it is very stable.

That brings me to the power savings features and options. Is it worthwhile messing phase stepping features, it seems to me that's the last thing that would promote stability!!

How about EIST? This PC will not be getting what you'd consider intense use, mostly browsing and A/V, so I'd rather see it running both cool, and cheaply, for the majority of the time, provided it can utilize these features and maintain stability.

I know it's at odds with the general balls out nature of overclocking but why not eat your cake and have it too?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
and kinda like how NTFS is newer than FAT32.









Fat32 is NEWER than NTFS. Fat 32 was introduced in 1996 with Win 95 OSR2 while NTFS was released in 1993 in Windows NT3.1

Quote:

Speaking of hot-swappable, I think that only the AHCI is capable of it - but I don't really know.
AHCI is required for hot swapping.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
so the SSD to orange...
so in theory you can enable it, plug in the SSD, install windows 7, then after windows is installed all your sata drives you can connect become hot swappable and it doesnt matter if they are in the orange or purple?

As long as you have enabled AHCI on both (the purple Gigabyte/jMicron ports have to be enabled separately in the bios than the yellow/orange Intel ones) . It's possible to switch to AHCI after installing Windows, but it doesn't always work. I've been able to do it on laptops, but doing it on Gigabyte desktop boards has been hit and miss with more misses than hits.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

tryin to overclock my 1.87ghz e6300 - everywhere i've read states i must put ram to a spd (multiplyer) of 2.0, well my lowest choice is 2.5









im on bios f9c - what gives?!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo* 
tryin to overclock my 1.87ghz e6300 - everywhere i've read states i must put ram to a spd (multiplyer) of 2.0, well my lowest choice is 2.5









im on bios f9c - what gives?!

Are you changing the (g)MCH Frequency as well? There are four options there








Set that to auto and you can scroll through ALL the different multipliers.


----------



## 10acjed

Not sure what the c part of the f9c bios is...

But all you need to do is set these in your MIT:

Code:



Code:


DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D (this will change depending on your CPU Freq)
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 970 (keep this as close to you default speed, underclocking is fine but it will change when you up the FSB)
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual


----------



## Greensystemsgo

f9c is that cpuz reads - it could very well be. well let me try out these settings thx bro.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Not sure what the c part of the f9c bios is...

But all you need to do is set these in your MIT:

Code:


Code:


DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D (this will change depending on your CPU Freq)
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 970 (keep this as close to you default speed, underclocking is fine but it will change when you up the FSB)
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual


----------



## shemer77

unfortuantly this it seems is as high as it goes just off of the basic voltage. If i try changing any settings nothing seems to work and either boots into windows and crashes at the start of a game or stress test, or dosent even get that far. 
Here is my mit

Code:


Code:


Robust Graphics Booster [Auto]
Cpu Clock Ratio [8x]
Fine CPU clock ratio    [+0.0]
CPU Frequency 3.36GHZ (420x8)

*****Clock Chip Control*******
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU host clock Control  [Enabled]
CPU host Frequency      [420]
PCI Express Frequency   [100]
C.I.A. 2                [Disabled]
>>>>>Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive [800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[900mV]
CPU Clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [0ps]

****DRAM Performance Control****
Performance Enhance [standard]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch [Auto]
System memory multiplier [2.00D]
Memery Frequency   800     830
Dram Timing Selectable [Manual]
>>>>>Standard Timing Control
x   Cas Latency time  5  [5]
x   tRCD              6  [6]
x   tRP               6  [6]
x   tRAS              18 [18]

*****Motherboard Voltage Control****
>>>>>CPU
Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore    1.30000V [1.300]
CPU Termination 1.200V [1.2]
CPU PLL     1.500V   [1.50]
CPU Reference   .760V  [.760]
>>>>>MCH/ICH
MCH Core   1.1000V    [1.1]
MCH Reference   .760V   [.76]
MCH/DRAM Reference   .9000V   [.900]
ICH I/O      1.50000V   [1.5]
ICH CORE   1.1000V    [1.1]
>>>>DRM
DRAM Voltage  1.80000V   [1.80000]
DRAM Termination  .9000V [.9000]
Channel A Reference  .9000V  [.9000]
Channel B Reference  .9000V  [.9000]

My temps are still at 29,28,26,28 idle and 33,32,31,33 load. 
I installed gigabyte easy tune just too see what it did and i found something strange. Look at the volts under power on. THose are really high i think.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


unfortuantly this it seems is as high as it goes just off of the basic voltage. If i try changing any settings nothing seems to work and either boots into windows and crashes at the start of a game or stress test, or dosent even get that far. 
Here is my mit

Code:


Code:


Robust Graphics Booster [Auto]
Cpu Clock Ratio [8x]
Fine CPU clock ratio    [+0.0]
CPU Frequency 3.36GHZ (420x8)

*****Clock Chip Control*******
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU host clock Control  [Enabled]
CPU host Frequency      [420]
PCI Express Frequency   [100]
C.I.A. 2                [Disabled]
>>>>>Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive [800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[900mV]
CPU Clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [0ps]

****DRAM Performance Control****
Performance Enhance [standard]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch [Auto]
System memory multiplier [2.00D]
Memery Frequency   800     830
Dram Timing Selectable [Manual]
>>>>>Standard Timing Control
x   Cas Latency time  5  [5]
x   tRCD              6  [6]
x   tRP               6  [6]
x   tRAS              18 [18]

*****Motherboard Voltage Control****
>>>>>CPU
Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore    1.30000V [1.300]
CPU Termination 1.200V [1.2].........try to keep this .02 to .04 lower than your vcore
CPU PLL     1.500V   [1.50].........if you are having issue booting in windows you can try 1.57
CPU Reference   .760V  [.760]
>>>>>MCH/ICH
MCH Core   1.1000V    [1.1] ...........1.3-1.38
MCH Reference   .760V   [.76]
MCH/DRAM Reference   .9000V   [.900]
ICH I/O      1.50000V   [1.5]
ICH CORE   1.1000V    [1.1]
>>>>DRM
DRAM Voltage  1.80000V   [1.80000]
DRAM Termination  .9000V [.9000]
Channel A Reference  .9000V  [.9000]
Channel B Reference  .9000V  [.9000]

My temps are still at 29,28,26,28 idle and 33,32,31,33 load. 
I installed gigabyte easy tune just too see what it did and i found something strange. Look at the volts under power on. THose are really high i think.


I changed a few settings for you in the voltage stuff try those and see if they don't help you out


----------



## Greensystemsgo

update: found the dreaded 2.0 setting. it was hiding - not in numerical order. how silly of me to assume something so trivial.

CPU is e6300 conroe 1.87ghz stock overclocked to 2.5stock volts with ram from 667 to 710 which is much appreciated as im workn with oem hp ram


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I changed a few settings for you in the voltage stuff try those and see if they don't help you out


Also should be said that the CPU and MCH Refs scale with the VTT (CPU Term) so don't change those back to .76 when you raise VTT









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


update: found the dreaded 2.0 setting. it was hiding - not in numerical order. how silly of me to assume something so trivial.

CPU is e6300 conroe 1.87ghz stock overclocked to 2.5stock volts with ram from 667 to 710 which is much appreciated as im workn with oem hp ram










Sounds pretty killer









I wish to try again... But I don't think I can do much else with this chip. Bugs the crap out of me... Doesn't like half my settings. I need to do really weird things to make it stable








Dying to find an E8400 E0... If anyone would like to trade...


----------



## shemer77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I changed a few settings for you in the voltage stuff try those and see if they don't help you out


Did every possible combination of what you told me, would always crash at 425

Quote:



Also should be said that the CPU and MCH Refs scale with the VTT (CPU Term) so don't change those back to .76 when you raise VTT


I made sure to not do that also, any more ideas.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


Did every possible combination of what you told me, would always crash at 425

I made sure to not do that also, any more ideas.


Where does it crash at?
Add more MCH


----------



## Greensystemsgo

bumped it up to 2.8 @ stock v. Im sure it would not pass Prime. but its functioning fine for playing mid intense games









Im sure with a bump up above 1.28v this chip could ROCK - but i have a $4 cooler from frys on it, so it idles around 50c


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


bumped it up to 2.8 @ stock v. Im sure it would not pass Prime. but its functioning fine for playing mid intense games









Im sure with a bump up above 1.28v this chip could ROCK - but i have a $4 cooler from frys on it, so it idles around 50c










IMO, stable in real world use > stable with stress tests

But stress tests are a great way to find out what's making it unstable in real world use.

Go pick up an Arctic Cooler Freezer 7 Pro... Could get my E7300 to 3.6 with 1.34v vcore iirc and it the temps were well within acceptable ranges (below 70C). It's a nice cooler for moderate overclocking and at a $25 price it's really nice.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


IMO, stable in real world use > stable with stress tests

But stress tests are a great way to find out what's making it unstable in real world use.

Go pick up an Arctic Cooler Freezer 7 Pro... Could get my E7300 to 3.6 with 1.34v vcore iirc and it the temps were well within acceptable ranges (below 70C). It's a nice cooler for moderate overclocking and at a $25 price it's really nice.


ya i been meanin to get a better cooler. currently its acting as the temp loaner lan rig.

before it was the htpc, but its a fun little comoputer with the 8800gt akimbo


----------



## shemer77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Where does it crash at?
Add more MCH










ive been using eve online as i guess its very sensitive. It usually crashes within a minute. Sometimes i dont even get far enough to start up eve though.
how high should i hit on mch?


----------



## TwoCables

I apologize for interrupting, but I just noticed that I don't have the option to change the Command Rate (CR) from 2T to 1T. With the EVGA 680i SLI, I really enjoyed 1T because it gave me a boost I could feel, especially when opening folders with tons of files and/or folders in them.

So now I am wondering one thing: what should I do so I can enjoy that same boost in speed as described above?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Go pick up an Arctic Cooler Freezer 7 Pro... Could get my E7300 to 3.6 with 1.34v vcore iirc and it the temps were well within acceptable ranges (below 70C). It's a nice cooler for moderate overclocking and at a $25 price it's really nice.


Ewiz has them for $16 for the next week with a discount code.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


ive been using eve online as i guess its very sensitive. It usually crashes within a minute. Sometimes i dont even get far enough to start up eve though.
how high should i hit on mch?


I'd say 1.46v without a fan... I'd regrease it and take off the blue plates as well. I'm going to do that this weekend hopefully.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I apologize for interrupting, but I just noticed that I don't have the option to change the Command Rate (CR) from 2T to 1T. With the EVGA 680i SLI, I really enjoyed 1T because it gave me a boost I could feel, especially when opening folders with tons of files and/or folders in them.

So now I am wondering one thing: what should I do so I can enjoy that same boost in speed as described above?


I have no idea TwoCables









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Ewiz has them for $16 for the next week with a discount code.


Well there you go. Even cheaper


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I apologize for interrupting, but I just noticed that I don't have the option to change the Command Rate (CR) from 2T to 1T. With the EVGA 680i SLI, I really enjoyed 1T because it gave me a boost I could feel, especially when opening folders with tons of files and/or folders in them.

So now I am wondering one thing: what should I do so I can enjoy that same boost in speed as described above?


It's under Advanced Timing Control, but be warned that Intel chipsets do NOT like 1T very well for the most part so it might not work that well for you.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It's under Advanced Timing Control, but be warned that Intel chipsets do NOT like 1T very well for the most part so it might not work that well for you.


But the Command Rate (CMD) doesn't affect the Command Rate (CR). I chose 0, 1, 2, and 3 and the Command Rate (CR) always stayed at 2T according to CPU-Z's Memory tab.

So, I guess what I need to do now is overclock my memory to see if it gives me that same boost in speed that I had before.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But the Command Rate (CMD) doesn't affect the Command Rate (CR). I chose 0, 1, 2, and 3 and the Command Rate (CR) always stayed at 2T according to CPU-Z's Memory tab.

So, I guess what I need to do now is overclock my memory to see if it gives me that same boost in speed that I had before.










What's the point of this board if you AREN'T overclocking


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


What's the point of this board if you AREN'T overclocking










Hey!









Nah, I'm still setting everything up (I am way too thorough for my own good).


----------



## Hellfighter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


What's the point of this board if you AREN'T overclocking










to troll?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Hey!









Nah, I'm still setting everything up (I am way too thorough for my own good).










Thorough is awesome








I expect to see that E8400 hit 4 GHz within the month









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*


to troll?










TwoCables doesn't troll silly
nvmd


----------



## PapaSmurf

Due to differences in the Memory Controllers used with Intel cpus vs AMD cpus as well as with Intel chipsets and nVidia chipsets 1T command rate only has about a .5% or less increase on Intel cpus and chipsets. Don't worry about it and stop thinking nVidia when working with an Intel chipset. It will only cause you more problems that it is worth.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Thorough is awesome








I expect to see that E8400 hit 4 GHz within the month










TwoCables doesn't troll silly
nvmd


i am 12 and what is this

Anyway, I finally installed the drivers for the chipset, onboard ethernet and the ICH10R. I think that the Intel Application Accelerator came with the ICH10R driver package, but either way I only have one thing to say: nevermind about the 1T Command Rate!! This is better! I am now enjoying that boost in speed I talked about!

w00t!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Due to differences in the Memory Controllers used with Intel cpus vs AMD cpus as well as with Intel chipsets and nVidia chipsets 1T command rate only has about a .5% or less increase on Intel cpus and chipsets. Don't worry about it and stop thinking nVidia when working with an Intel chipset. It will only cause you more problems that it is worth.


Nah, I was more or less asking how to enjoy that same speed boost that 1T gave me with the nForce 680i SLI. But I got it now with the Intel Application Accelerator, so it's all good.


----------



## NoGuru

Even on the new EP45T, which is DDR3, 1T will not work from what I have been reading.

I am poet.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Even on the new EP45T, which is DDR3, 1T will not work from what I have been reading.

I am poet.

speaking of which they have em at micro center now for 139$








http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0332135


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Even on the new EP45T, which is DDR3, 1T will not work from what I have been reading.

I am poet.

I see!


----------



## shemer77

aight, question, how the hell do i remove the nb? I got the gigabyte off but its still connected to "ultra durable"


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


aight, question, how the hell do i remove the nb? I got the gigabyte off but its still connected to "ultra durable"


once "both" are removed from the board, separate the 2 by twisting and pulling.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If the NB heatsink is getting hot it's working like it should. There is no reason to remove it and in many cases doing so will result in making things worse instead of better. The only time it is necessary to remove the NB heatsink is if it ISN'T getting hot which would indicate poor contact. If it's getting hot it IS making good contact and should be left alone. I know that this goes contrary to popular belief, but it is the truth that all too many people ignore or refuse to believe. Since there is no accurate way to measure the exact temp of the NB the only thing one can do is go by the heatsink getting hot or not.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i actually use a Mac Tools ET7612 to measure temps. Man i love when the tool trucks come rolling in so i can buy new toys.
if the northbridge gets to hot and becomes unstable it can effect memory and video cards


----------



## freakb18c1

^^ this is with stock gigabyte tim , 1.46mch voltage w/ a 80mm fan on it








Download both attached zip files.

Extract MCHTempBetaSetup.zip then install the file just next next your way through it.

Once the install is complete it will not open right away just close the error you get.

Extract dseo13b.zip and run the exe inside.
Next next your way through then

click sign a system file, then put in. C:\\Windows\\System32\\drivers\\Mama.sys

then go back to main screen then. and click Enable Test mode

REBOOT DONE


----------



## PapaSmurf

Duh, I'm not stupid. I know the NB getting hot can cause problems. I stated if the NB HEATSINK get's hot it is doing it's job of drawing heat from the chip. Removing it and applying different thermal interface material will more than like NOT make it any more efficient. A far superior approach would be to provide active cooling to the heatsink to help dissipate the heat it draws from the NB chip. THIS is the point people screw up on.

And I don't care what type of temp guage you use on the EXTERIOR of the chip or the heatsink, it won't tell you squat. The only thing that counts is what the thermal sensor on the chip states. You can't get that from an external sensor.


----------



## TwoCables

Speaking of the northbridge heatsink, mine is upside-down which also means that the Gigabyte logo is upside-down. Can it be flipped?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Speaking of the northbridge heatsink, mine is upside-down which also means that the Gigabyte logo is upside-down. Can it be flipped?


im looking at mine and it's right side up and my board is v1.6
not sure you can flip it or not. im replacing mine with a thermalright HR-05 IFX/SLI High-Riser Northbridge Cooler

older pic before re routing cables around, but shows logo is correct.


----------



## TwoCables

Hmm... maybe I'll have to ask in a thread or something. I can't be the only one with an upside-down NB heatsink.


----------



## shemer77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
once "both" are removed from the board, separate the 2 by twisting and pulling.

Thats the problem i cant get both of them off of the board. Gigabytes off but how do i remove ultra durable. Sorry if this is a stupid question maybe im just not seeing how to remove those white things.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Hmm... maybe I'll have to ask in a thread or something. I can't be the only one with an upside-down NB heatsink.

ah thats just the cover you can take it off and put it back on right way its only behind held on by glue.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


Thats the problem i cant get both of them off of the board. Gigabytes off but how do i remove ultra durable. Sorry if this is a stupid question maybe im just not seeing how to remove those white things.


hmm, if i remember correctly the northbridge is held in with screws and the mosfet is held in by plastic push pins. thermal pads hold them on and can be tricky to remove

see this:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...et-change.html


----------



## Dilyn

The NB is held on by two screws ya.
Could never manage to remove the MOSFET cooler... Mayhaps your link will help?

Also: Trying to work out a trade to land myself an E8400 E0








If he takes my keyboard over my CPU, I'll have a test CPU/spare that I can lap without worries


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


ah thats just the cover you can take it off and put it back on right way its only behind held on by glue.


I know. But again, the entire northbridge heatsink is upside-down. I have already carefully compared pictures of the EP45-UD3P with my board, so I know what I am talking about.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I know. But again, the entire northbridge heatsink is upside-down. I have already carefully compared pictures of the EP45-UD3P with my board, so I know what I am talking about.


The best thing you can do is leave the cover off. It doesn't really matter which direction the heatsink is oriented when it comes to cooling, but the cover can trap the heat so leaving it off will reduce temps. With the cover off no one will ever be able to tell how it is oriented.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya every pic i see it's the correct way. 
if you remove the cover and flip it around it " would " it sit on correctly and the bolt holes line up?
i have no idea.. i would remove the cover anyways,


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The best thing you can do is leave the cover off. It doesn't really matter which direction the heatsink is oriented when it comes to cooling, but the cover can trap the heat so leaving it off will reduce temps. With the cover off no one will ever be able to tell how it is oriented.


Yeah, I know that it doesn't matter which direction it is oriented in regards to its performance, however I am only concerned about the appearance right now. So having said that, I do not want to remove the cover, but I would rather have it right-side up - not upside-down and not removed. I like the shiny blue top.


----------



## 10acjed

well I was 10 hours blend stable at 4.03, 1.32v bios. Now it seems I am not...

trying to find a stable vcore/freq to start from and get stable... testing at 3.99GHz 1.33v bios.....

Not sure what happened, but it would appear I am losing something...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Yeah, I know that it doesn't matter which direction it is oriented in regards to its performance, however I am only concerned about the appearance right now. So having said that, I do not want to remove the cover, but I would rather have it right-side up - not upside-down and not removed. I like the shiny blue top.

To remove the heatsink you have to remove the cover first. Then you would have to take the heatsink off of the heatpipe without damaging either, then put the heatsink back on the heatpipe (again without damaging either), and then re-attach the heatsink. After all of that work the chances of it performing as well as it does now is rather slight and the chances of royally screwing it up is quite high, even for someone experienced in doing this.

As I've state before, leave the darn thing alone and let it work as it should. Messing with it will only make it worse.

And that's the last I'm going to say about it. I've been through this way too many times over the years and it rarely turns out pleasantly.


----------



## PCCstudent

I have this motherboard and I find this thread useless in helping me get full potential out of my motherboard.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


I have this motherboard and I find this thread useless in helping me get full potential out of my motherboard.











did you see dis?
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## doat

pccstudent you are lucky i am restrained by the mods, i've gotten warned too many times to reply to your idiotic post. This thread may not be helpful to a ******ed noob like you but to many normal people on here who actually know more than the average person about computers, find threads like these useful.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya well he's 55 and has back issues and high blood pressure so ...........

anyways, PCCstudent post your MIT so we can see where you're at since your sig rig is an AMD....

and to think, i thought people that folded were straight forward up front people and generally helpful, comments like this from him are the things that are keeping me from wanting to fold, cause i sure don't want to fold and deal with people like that.

i am a generally nice guy and will leave it at that. damn, i can't wait till some of the originals from this thread see that post..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


I have this motherboard and I find this thread useless in helping me get full potential out of my motherboard.


The reason why you find this thread to be useless is because you don't know how to use it. So, I want to help:

Post a question/problem
Wait for a response
Discuss the response
Arrive at the answer/solution
Repeat as needed.
In other words, you only get out of threads like this one what you put into it. So, if you want this thread to be helpful, then follow those steps.

It's like every single thread that is just like this one: you have to participate and tell everyone what you want to know. It is only as helpful as you make it.

But if all you want to do is sit there hoping that a thread will serve you without you putting anything into it, then you're only going to be spinning your wheels.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


The reason why you find this thread to be useless is because you don't know how to use it. So, I want to help:

Post a question/problem
Wait for a response
Discuss the response
Arrive at the answer/solution
Repeat as needed.
In other words, you only get out of threads like this one what you put into it. So, if you want this thread to be helpful, then follow those steps.

It's like every single thread that is just like this one: you have to participate and tell everyone what you want to know. It is only as helpful as you make it.

But if all you want to do is sit there hoping that a thread will serve you without you putting anything into it, then you're only going to be spinning your wheels.



I agree iv seen newbs with no real exp with overclocking and end up getting a decent clock with help from people here.


----------



## PCCstudent

The thread could be usefull if the technical side was broken away from the good ole boy side. As it exists now it has too much "good ole boy" to sifth through to get to the good parts.

Xtreme, that was just the stuff I was looking for +rep

I got my 3.4 out of my Q6600, on my own. I took one look at this thread and had to pass on it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


The thread could be usefull if the technical side was broken away from the good ole boy side. As it exists now it has too much "good ole boy" to sifth through to get to the good parts.


So then don't sift; just say what you want to do or what the problem is that you're experiencing, and then you will get your help.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


Xtreme, that was just the stuff I was looking for +rep

I got my 3.4 out of my Q6600, on my own. I took one look at this thread and had to pass on it.


And now just imagine how far you could get if you were to ask specific questions instead of bringing this poor attitude to Robilar's thread. Yeah, I just said that you have a poor attitude.









In other words, instead of judging this thread as though it was made just for you, just help everyone here help you. After all, how can you expect to get what you want if you don't _ask_ for it?


----------



## 10acjed

Good ole boy here, just adding to the 1290 pages so there is more to sift through....

Well I dropped down to 470 (3.99) and bumped the vcore to 1.33 and the term to 1.32, a little over 8 hours blend now. Going to let it run all day....

Very odd... my 24/7 volts and temps were fine, cant see it degrading.... Wonder if I was just never 100% stable to begin with...

Classic "Good Ole Boy" comment:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Going to shoot my bow. Turkey season is coming soon.


----------



## PizzaMan

I have to say I'm a good ol boy living amongst a bunch of ********.

Check out the Power Ball winner.










Geez, this thread is addictive.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I have to say I'm a good ol boy living amongst a bunch of ********.

Check out the Power Ball winner.










Geez, this thread is addictive.


That is so funny!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I have to say I'm a good ol boy living amongst a bunch of ********.

Check out the Power Ball winner.










Geez, this thread is addictive.


The bad thing is I know people like that, except their home isn't that nice. Their car is worth a lot more than their home.


----------



## 10acjed

Nice one, but needs an upgrade n the house...

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/images/*******-mansion.jpg

This is more like it


----------



## shemer77

well heres my mit again, tried out putting in more mch didnt work still. Any other ideas please. This is a horrible oc.

Code:


Code:


Robust Graphics Booster [Auto]
Cpu Clock Ratio [8x]
Fine CPU clock ratio    [+0.0]
CPU Frequency 3.36GHZ (420x8)

*****Clock Chip Control*******
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU host clock Control  [Enabled]
CPU host Frequency      [420]
PCI Express Frequency   [100]
C.I.A. 2                [Disabled]
>>>>>Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive [800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[900mV]
CPU Clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [0ps]

****DRAM Performance Control****
Performance Enhance [standard]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch [Auto]
System memory multiplier [2.00D]
Memery Frequency   800     830
Dram Timing Selectable [Manual]
>>>>>Standard Timing Control
x   Cas Latency time  5  [5]
x   tRCD              6  [6]
x   tRP               6  [6]
x   tRAS              18 [18]

*****Motherboard Voltage Control****
>>>>>CPU
Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore    1.30000V [1.300]
CPU Termination 1.200V [1.2]
CPU PLL     1.500V   [1.50]
CPU Reference   .760V  [.760]
>>>>>MCH/ICH
MCH Core   1.1000V    [1.1]
MCH Reference   .760V   [.76]
MCH/DRAM Reference   .9000V   [.900]
ICH I/O      1.50000V   [1.5]
ICH CORE   1.1000V    [1.1]
>>>>DRM
DRAM Voltage  1.80000V   [1.80000]
DRAM Termination  .9000V [.9000]
Channel A Reference  .9000V  [.9000]
Channel B Reference  .9000V  [.9000]


----------



## 10acjed

Put your ram to 2.0 - 2.1, i think you have the OCZ Gold 1066 right? its rated at 2.1....

Put CPU Core at 1.3625
CPU Term at 1.32
CPU PLL at 1.57

MCH Core at 1.32

ICH I/O at 1.1
ICH COre at 1.2 (maybe more if you have more that 2-3 HD's

then try raising the CPU Host Freq and testing... I would think you can get a bit more at those settings... If not, bump the CPU Core a little. With the high VID you may need more voltage... You can go up to 1.40 safely as long as temps are good...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Put your ram to 2.0 - 2.1, i think you have the OCZ Gold 1066 right? its rated at 2.1....

Put CPU Core at 1.3625
CPU Term at 1.32
CPU PLL at 1.57

MCH Core at 1.32

ICH I/O at 1.1
ICH COre at 1.2 (maybe more if you have more that 2-3 HD's

...

That Vcore is too high for 3,56 Ghz (my opinion, but also depends on the vid (1.25v))

I would leave the vcore like this but I would put 1.28 Vterm
vcore 1.3v
vterm: 1.28v
cpu pll 1.50v
CPU Ref: 0.80v
MCH Core: 1.28v
MCH Ref: 0.80v
ICH I/O : 1.5v
ICH core 1.2v


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
The thread could be usefull if the technical side was broken away from the good ole boy side. As it exists now it has too much "good ole boy" to sifth through to get to the good parts.

Xtreme, that was just the stuff I was looking for +rep

I got my 3.4 out of my Q6600, on my own. I took one look at this thread and had to pass on it.

Iff'n ya got time

spend the night









Have some dinner









and we will fix yer puter


----------



## shemer77

all right ill test those out, and report back later. I should mention that my chip sucks apparanently with its 1.3 vid. But i still have lots of head room temp wise.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shemer77* 
all right ill test those out, and report back later. I should mention that my chip sucks apparanently with its 1.3 vid. But i still have lots of head room temp wise.

wanna go 4.25 or 4.3? you may need about 1.392v

http://www.overclock.net/9366009-post12691.html


----------



## PizzaMan

Yard rake whiny dog cooking. That ingenious. I gotta try that.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Yard rake whiny dog cooking. That ingenious. I gotta try that.


We gats one a dem out by da hot tub


----------



## GOTFrog

might want to raise your ram voltage you are overclocking them they seam to be 800 so maybe raising vdimm to 2.1 might help also try loosening your timmings.

On an otyher note I need to reseat my cooler my temps have been real bad and maybe lap the cpu but I'm so lazy


----------



## doat

omg imagine if the middle of that hot tub snaps :rofl:


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


might want to raise your ram voltage you are overclocking them they seam to be 800 so maybe raising vdimm to 2.1 might help also try loosening your timmings.

On an otyher note I need to reseat my cooler my temps have been real bad and maybe lap the cpu but I'm so lazy



I think his ram is 1066 OCZ Gold... I recall a link he posted to them... But they are still rated at 2.1 so I suggest raising that......

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


omg imagine if the middle of that hot tub snaps :rofl:



Or if the metal bar stools that are holding it up fall over...









the sad part is, those of us from more remote towns can actually relate to some of these pics, we may have not done it, but we know people........


----------



## GOTFrog

Before








Before polish after 2000 grit
















After polish not much difference


----------



## hoss331

Thats why I stop at 1000 grit, looks good though.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Thats why I stop at 1000 grit, looks good though.










yeah, after 1000 its knda pointless performance wise... But after all that work you kinda want that money shot...









Nice lap job


----------



## GOTFrog

I wish my TRUE went that smoothly that took me like 40 mins to get flat and shinny


----------



## Dilyn

Excellent job mate. Looks so sexy









I plan on doing that eventually


----------



## shemer77

All right tried everything u guys said, along with some variation. Nothing was stable at 425.







am I doing something wrong or what?


----------



## GOTFrog

did you raise your vDimm to 2.1V might try adding some mch skew


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


All right tried everything u guys said, along with some variation. Nothing was stable at 425.







am I doing something wrong or what?


What failed? I'm hoping you've tested Small FFTs to be stable first








If it can pass Small FFTs for >8 hours the CPU is stable and it isn't a RAM issue. However, if you just went straight to Blend, it could be either or.

Also, folding ftw

















That would be with my CPU at 3 GHz and my 5770 folding constantly. About 2,000 points a day








My line has been going up all week. On Sunday it was just below 450,000. Now it's pushing 550,000









The lack of computer usage I have allows me to fold nearly 24/7. I only use it for about seven hours a day during the school year


----------



## mrxmry

Hi,

I have this board with a q6600 and would like to overclock it. Is there a step by step guide somewhere? I don't want to mess anything up since it will be my first time.

Thanks!


----------



## shemer77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


did you raise your vDimm to 2.1V might try adding some mch skew


i did both of those.

Quote:



What failed? I'm hoping you've tested Small FFTs to be stable first 
If it can pass Small FFTs for >8 hours the CPU is stable and it isn't a RAM issue. However, if you just went straight to Blend, it could be either or.


I never seem to have problems with linpack or prime 95 , its when i fire up eve or tf2 a couple of minutes of that always crashes.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


i did both of those.

I never seem to have problems with linpack or prime 95 , its when i fire up eve or tf2 a couple of minutes of that always crashes.



In TF2 make sure you have multi core rendering turned off. I had that same problem. 
Not sure about EVE though. Don't play it


----------



## shemer77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


In TF2 make sure you have multi core rendering turned off. I had that same problem. 
Not sure about EVE though. Don't play it










lol, those eve and tf2 are the only games i pretty much play. 200+ hours in both and rising. is the fact that it dosent fail on prime but on tf2 a ram problem? Should i oc with only one stick of ram for now?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


lol, those eve and tf2 are the only games i pretty much play. 200+ hours in both and rising. is the fact that it dosent fail on prime but on tf2 a ram problem? Should i oc with only one stick of ram for now?


No I don't think it'd be a RAM problem. Most TF2 crashes that I've ever encountered are caused by OC instability. I mean, it'd crash on my 10x400 OC at times. The nature of the beast I suppose.
So it passes a Small FFTs test in Prime95? Hate it when real world apps don't enjoy the overclock like stress test programs do









By the way; 356 hours and rising







Soldier and Spy > all.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Failing on games and not in Prime makes me think it's graphics related rather than OC related.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Failing on games and not in Prime makes me think it's graphics related rather than OC related.

i had the same problem. when i hit 4.4ghz did a 3hour blend i BSOD in bc2 in one min.

my ref was set to 0.800 on the cpu ref once i lowered it to 0.745 it never bsod ever again also was able to lower some vcore as well.


----------



## shemer77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Failing on games and not in Prime makes me think it's graphics related rather than OC related.

no my grfx oc has been stable for months now and just to make sure i lowered it a bit.

Im gonna turn off llc and see what happens. just winging it now


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol my pc just went nuts on me same settigns been stable for months rebooted 3 times while i was sleeping.


----------



## shemer77

well heres something interseting. Im @ stable right now and i fired up cpuz and this is what it shows up for my 2 sticks of ram.

EDIT: I also changed it so that i added the .5 in my fine cpu clock ratio. I seem stable.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I kinda modded a fan on my nb and funny it helped my cpu temps im looking for a 60mm fan now to use the wiring aint pretty lol but its hard to hide it to good with all my hardrives.


----------



## freakb18c1

i miss my antec 900 i modded the shi* out of her


----------



## KaRLiToS

I miss it too, and it wasnt modded at all (poor cable management).... but with my actual setup, its easy to forget my last build


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


i miss my antec 900 i modded the shi* out of her



















lol you musta spent a ton of time getting those hds pluged in backwards with power and sata. Lol i used to be crazy about wire managment but now im like screw it lol i done spent enugh time doing stuff to it. I get it perfect then i decide to take somthing out and screw it all up.


----------



## Dilyn

Well, since everyone else is doing it...









Not an Antec 900. It's my own masterpeice


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Well, since everyone else is doing it...

Not an Antec 900. It's my own masterpeice











Thats a nice build Dylin.







pretty beautiful


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrxmry*


Hi,

I have this board with a q6600 and would like to overclock it. Is there a step by step guide somewhere? I don't want to mess anything up since it will be my first time.

Thanks!


hey, welcome to the thread. for starters just check out this thread, do some reading and it will explain all that is needed for overclocking the UD3 boards.
after reading this thread, if you have further questions post them here and i am most certain someone here can help.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

so, enjoy the reading and be sure to check back soon and let us know...

have a good 1.

The UD3 Family !!


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


well heres something interseting. Im @ stable right now and i fired up cpuz and this is what it shows up for my 2 sticks of ram.

EDIT: I also changed it so that i added the .5 in my fine cpu clock ratio. I seem stable.




















Something strange there... Switch out to your other 2 ram slots and check again...

The first screenshot looks correct, and dont worry that it says pc6400 or DDR2 800, notice in the product # it shows ocz - 1066, the second screenie however is a mess.... Either a bad stick of ram or a bad ram slot... try it in a different slot first (two red or two yellow) if that doesnt work try booting with just 1 stick in....


----------



## 10acjed

How about this one.....










I mean seriously, 19 hours and it errors....

My current options:

1.) Fill h2o loop with gasoline, light match and watch

2.) Take case & all and throw into canal out back for the gators

3.) add more vcore and try again....

GRRRRRR


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Thats a nice build Dylin.







pretty beautiful


Thanks! 
I've sunk a pretty penny into this thing... Need to do a repaint on the entire thing though.

^Above
If you do option 1, take a video.

I would think that after 19 hours, you'd be fine


----------



## Dilyn

Sorry








Double post. Ma bad.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol you musta spent a ton of time getting those hds pluged in backwards with power and sata. Lol i used to be crazy about wire managment but now im like screw it lol i done spent enugh time doing stuff to it. I get it perfect then i decide to take somthing out and screw it all up.


lol whole thing took about 6 hours it wasn't easy







hd drive flip mod was CRAZY hard lol i would have kept it but i needed more room for more hd's :[


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
How about this one.....










I mean seriously, 19 hours and it errors....

My current options:

1.) Fill h2o loop with gasoline, light match and watch

2.) Take case & all and throw into canal out back for the gators

3.) add more vcore and try again....

GRRRRRR









i feel for you mine is same way its been stable for a month of folding and then last night it rebooted on its own 3 times while i was sleeping.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i say options 3 first, then do options 2 and record it in HD !!!
if option 2 works you could always rename your sig rig to " ********** "

LOL


----------



## shemer77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Something strange there... Switch out to your other 2 ram slots and check again...

The first screenshot looks correct, and dont worry that it says pc6400 or DDR2 800, notice in the product # it shows ocz - 1066, the second screenie however is a mess.... Either a bad stick of ram or a bad ram slot... try it in a different slot first (two red or two yellow) if that doesnt work try booting with just 1 stick in....


Hey i just rebooted and it seemed fine. So im back again to 3.57, Heres my mit, need more ideas.

Code:


Code:


Robust Graphics Booster [Auto]
Cpu Clock Ratio [8x]
Fine CPU clock ratio    [+0.5]
CPU Frequency 3.57GHZ (420x8)

*****Clock Chip Control*******
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU host clock Control  [Enabled]
CPU host Frequency      [420]
PCI Express Frequency   [100]
C.I.A. 2                [Disabled]
>>>>>Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive [800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[900mV]
CPU Clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [0ps]

****DRAM Performance Control****
Performance Enhance [standard]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch [Auto]
System memory multiplier [2.00D]
Memery Frequency   800     830
Dram Timing Selectable [Manual]
>>>>>Standard Timing Control
x   Cas Latency time  5  [5]
x   tRCD              6  [6]
x   tRP               6  [6]
x   tRAS              18 [18]

*****Motherboard Voltage Control****
>>>>>CPU
Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore    1.30000V [1.300]
CPU Termination 1.200V [1.2]
CPU PLL     1.500V   [1.50]
CPU Reference   .760V  [.760]
>>>>>MCH/ICH
MCH Core   1.1000V    [1.1]
MCH Reference   .760V   [.76]
MCH/DRAM Reference   .9000V   [.900]
ICH I/O      1.50000V   [1.5]
ICH CORE   1.1000V    [1.1]
>>>>DRM
DRAM Voltage  1.80000V   [1.80000]
DRAM Termination  .9000V [.9000]
Channel A Reference  .9000V  [.9000]
Channel B Reference  .9000V  [.9000]

So many of you guys live in michigan, too bad you guys are on the opposite side







.


----------



## Dilyn

Grand Rapids, MI ftw!









Robust Graphics Booster [Auto]
Cpu Clock Ratio [8x]
Fine CPU clock ratio [+0.5]
CPU Frequency 3.57GHZ (420x8)

*****Clock Chip Control*******
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU host clock Control [Enabled]
CPU host Frequency [420]
PCI Express Frequency [100]
C.I.A. 2 [Disabled]
>>>>>Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive [800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[900mV]
CPU Clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [0ps] *Make this 50 if you can't boot*

****DRAM Performance Control****
Performance Enhance [standard]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch [Auto]
System memory multiplier [2.00D]
Memery Frequency 800 830
Dram Timing Selectable [Manual]
>>>>>Standard Timing Control
x Cas Latency time 5 [5]
x tRCD 6 [6]
x tRP 6 [6]
x tRAS 18 [18]

*****Motherboard Voltage Control****
>>>>>CPU
Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore 1.30000V [1.300] *What are stock speeds for the Q9550? Raise this to 1.35 and see what happens. *
CPU Termination 1.200V [1.2] *Raise this to 1.3v*
CPU PLL 1.500V [1.50] *1.57v if you can't get into Windows*
CPU Reference .760V [.760] *Raise to .8 (@ 1.2 VTT) if you can't boot up *
>>>>>MCH/ICH
MCH Core 1.1000V [1.1] *Try 1.36v*
MCH Reference .760V [.76] *Same as CPU Reference*
MCH/DRAM Reference .9000V [.900]
ICH I/O 1.50000V [1.5]
ICH CORE 1.1000V [1.1]
>>>>DRM
DRAM Voltage 1.80000V [1.80000]
DRAM Termination .9000V [.9000]
Channel A Reference .9000V [.9000]
Channel B Reference .9000V [.9000]

There added my thoughts in *bold*


----------



## NoGuru

Wow I have been gone and just read back a few pages. I'm glad I wasn't around for the thread bashing. This thread has a go easy feel to it, and we are all friends here. 
I'm glad to see some of the pics, like dennyb's house and such, that is more like it.

Anyway, just installed the loop. Not done, waiting on a fan controller, then cleaning it up.


----------



## NoGuru

and a few more.


----------



## Dilyn

Loop looks awesome NoGuru









I expect your chip to burst into flames still though. Go get 5.5 now.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Loop looks awesome NoGuru









I expect your chip to burst into flames still though. Go get 5.5 now.

Thanks D. I can't bench right now, worked on that build till 3 AM, got up at 8 and finished around 7 tonight.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Electrical Tape FTW !!!
Nice LooP NoGuru... makes me jealous....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Electrical Tape FTW !!!
Nice LooP NoGuru... makes me jealous....

Your jealous? Then my job here is finished, lol.
Thanks though, it was a lot of hard work.

Let me know when your going to throw the chip in, might have some free time coming up, and I can shoot over if you want.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Your jealous? Then my job here is finished, lol.
Thanks though, it was a lot of hard work.

Let me know when your going to throw the chip in, might have some free time coming up, and I can shoot over if you want.









fo sho !! board should be coming soon and ordering more and more stuff weekly.
i keep ya'll posted


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
i keep ya'll posted

If you don't, cans of whoop-ass will be opened.


----------



## shemer77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
and a few more.

Thats one thick rad. Love the pics. I just finished my loop also, I just wish my oc'ing would go as well.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


Thats one thick rad. Love the pics. I just finished my loop also, I just wish my oc'ing would go as well.


That's what she said! Kidding. Thanks for the compliment.








The more you play with settings the more you will find out what your chip likes. Keep trying, and we'll keep helping.

Dylin, if you don't get Volcoms, I am on the lookout, so don't get impatient. Already got some leeds


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Dylin, if you don't get Volcoms, I am on the lookout, so don't get impatient. Already got some leeds










If you can find it cheaper than a Logitech G15 v1 + $15 lemme know.
Also, if anyone is in the market for a headset + mic, hard drive cage, *crappy* keyboards, 2x 512MB sticks of Generic DDR2 RAM, or a Dell 1130 laptop that is currently being used as a media server, hit me up. Putting them all up for sale to try and get that $15


----------



## shemer77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Grand Rapids, MI ftw!









Robust Graphics Booster [Auto]
Cpu Clock Ratio [8x]
Fine CPU clock ratio [+0.5]
CPU Frequency 3.57GHZ (420x8)

*****Clock Chip Control*******
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU host clock Control [Enabled]
CPU host Frequency [420]
PCI Express Frequency [100]
C.I.A. 2 [Disabled]
>>>>>Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive [800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[900mV]
CPU Clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [0ps] *Make this 50 if you can't boot*

****DRAM Performance Control****
Performance Enhance [standard]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch [Auto]
System memory multiplier [2.00D]
Memery Frequency 800 830
Dram Timing Selectable [Manual]
>>>>>Standard Timing Control
x Cas Latency time 5 [5]
x tRCD 6 [6]
x tRP 6 [6]
x tRAS 18 [18]

*****Motherboard Voltage Control****
>>>>>CPU
Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore 1.30000V [1.300] *What are stock speeds for the Q9550? Raise this to 1.35 and see what happens.*
CPU Termination 1.200V [1.2] *Raise this to 1.3v*
CPU PLL 1.500V [1.50] *1.57v if you can't get into Windows*
CPU Reference .760V [.760] *Raise to .8 (@ 1.2 VTT) if you can't boot up*
>>>>>MCH/ICH
MCH Core 1.1000V [1.1] *Try 1.36v*
MCH Reference .760V [.76] *Same as CPU Reference*
MCH/DRAM Reference .9000V [.900]
ICH I/O 1.50000V [1.5]
ICH CORE 1.1000V [1.1]
>>>>DRM
DRAM Voltage 1.80000V [1.80000]
DRAM Termination .9000V [.9000]
Channel A Reference .9000V [.9000]
Channel B Reference .9000V [.9000]

There added my thoughts in *bold*









Thanks, tried these out but no dice. Will try again tomorrow







.. Btw i put memtest on a usb and was wondering which option i should be pressing on boot menu to go into it? I tried them all but none of em would boot into it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Good job @NoGuru









Your built is great, do you have good temps on the CPU, and what about the NB with that EK block?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Good job @NoGuru









Your built is great, do you have good temps on the CPU, and what about the NB with that EK block?









it's funny that his water blocks and my board coming have something in common...


----------



## GOTFrog

NoGuru I'm so Jealous I want to go under water too


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Good job @NoGuru









Your built is great, do you have good temps on the CPU, and what about the NB with that EK block?










Temps are great blend sits around 55, NB is at 42 and GPU stays at 41 in Furmark









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


NoGuru I'm so Jealous I want to go under water too


It is a long hard road, but nice to have.


----------



## Intrepid93

How do I remove the NB HS?

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/...5-ud3l_big.jpg


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shemer77* 
Thanks, tried these out but no dice. Will try again tomorrow







.. Btw i put memtest on a usb and was wondering which option i should be pressing on boot menu to go into it? I tried them all but none of em would boot into it.

Damn









To boot into a flash drive, you can change your boot menu in BIOS. Just hit the delete key and find the part in the menus.
Unless you want to flash the BIOS. Then you'll use the QFlash Utility. It should tell you what key will launch that when you first turn it on and displays the Gigabyte logo.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intrepid93*


How do I remove the NB HS?

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/...5-ud3l_big.jpg


Its pretty easy it will just be held on by plastic things you take pliers carfuly and pinch 2 sides and push it thru the hole dont lose the spring or mess it up to much cause you willl need to push it back thru when you remount the heatsink.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Also be very careful that you do not scratch the motherboard PCB or traces when removing those push pins


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


well heres something interseting. Im @ stable right now and i fired up cpuz and this is what it shows up for my 2 sticks of ram.












Have you tried your ram i the other slots yet?

Or does cpu-z still read like the above pic? Cause thats wrong, there is no pc2 16000 ram that I am aware of. You have pc8500 ddr2 1066MHz (533x2) thats reading like its 2000MHz (1000x2)..

I would look into that...


----------



## stoned-llama

hey guys. anyway i am in a little bit of a rough spot today. i just got my rma back from Gig, my ga-ep45-ud3p. i cant seem to get it to boot past 400 fsb. so far im able to get stable at 400 fsb and set the cpu multi to 10.5 on an e7500 and be able to burn in with orthos for an hour and not get a crash. im trying to set the fsb to 500 and multi to 8.5 but it wont boot to windows(although it will post) my current volts are 1.425 on the cpu and 1.3 on the mch. i have kingston hyperx ram and i got it set to its stock speed of 1066. how can i get this thing to go past 400 fsb :O.

at the moment the core is at 4200mhz and after an hour of orthos the max temp was 57 celcius(i have a corsair h50 cooler its sweet)

should i overvolt the hell out of the mch?

should i up the pci e freq?

im stuck here


----------



## shemer77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Have you tried your ram i the other slots yet?

Or does cpu-z still read like the above pic? Cause thats wrong, there is no pc2 16000 ram that I am aware of. You have pc8500 ddr2 1066MHz (533x2) thats reading like its 2000MHz (1000x2)..

I would look into that...


No cpuz shows it fine now. both are pc2-6400.


----------



## GOTFrog

Since you got some pc2-6400 thats whats stopping your OC have you tried to loosen up your timming and try upping your vdimm to 2.2 or 2.3 not sure what the original timming are for 800 but try upping them up by 1 one by one

my 800 ppatriots needed 7-7-7-21 to boot at past 475 and they were 4-4-4-12 if im not mistaken


----------



## stoned-llama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Since you got some pc2-6400 thats whats stopping your OC have you tried to loosen up your timming and try upping your vdimm to 2.2 or 2.3 not sure what the original timming are for 800 but try upping them up by 1 one by one

my 800 ppatriots needed 7-7-7-21 to boot at past 475 and they were 4-4-4-12 if im not mistaken


yea but the mem is not overclocked. how is it stoping my oc?

did i miss something ?


----------



## shemer77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Since you got some pc2-6400 thats whats stopping your OC have you tried to loosen up your timming and try upping your vdimm to 2.2 or 2.3 not sure what the original timming are for 800 but try upping them up by 1 one by one

my 800 ppatriots needed 7-7-7-21 to boot at past 475 and they were 4-4-4-12 if im not mistaken


damn. Yea i will try that.


----------



## GOTFrog

sorry llama but I was talking to shemer. llama can you post yout mit so we can see what setting you are using.


----------



## stoned-llama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


sorry llama but I was talking to shemer. llama can you post yout mit so we can see what setting you are using.



okay let me print the form out







ill fill the stuff in then scan it and upload the pic







i got to go to the gym soon


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shemer77* 
damn. Yea i will try that.

You dont actually have pc6400, trust me when I tell you. DDR2 1066 will register as 800 because boards default the voltage to 1.8v and most 1066 will not run at 1.8v so its coded to boot at 800 default that way if the board defaults at 1.8 it will run, you just need to set it manually in bios...

If you look at the model number on cpu-z or on the ram itself you will see its 1066.

OCZ2-*1066*2G is the model #....... So its not the ram oc holding you back, if its set to 2.00D it will be underclocked til you get to 533 FSB..

However if you are leaving the ram voltage at 1.8v it could be the problem, you should set it to 2.0 - 2.1.......


----------



## stoned-llama

here are my MIT settings

CPU =e7500
Motherboard =ga-ep45-ud3p
BIOS Version =FE
Ram =8 gigs

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................:10x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:+.5
CPU Frequency .......................:4.2ghz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:400mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100mhz

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:auto
System Memory Multiplier ............:2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:1066mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:3
tWTR.................................:3
tWR..................................:6
tRFC.................................:52
tRTP.................................:3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:10
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:10

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:enabled
CPU Vcore............................:1.4375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.5
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.260
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........:1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:1.94
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:auto


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stoned-llama* 
here are my MIT settings

Code:



Code:


CPU =e7500
Motherboard =ga-ep45-ud3p 
BIOS Version =FE
Ram =8 gigs

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................:10x 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:+.5
CPU Frequency .......................:4.2ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:enabled 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:400mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100mhz

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:standard 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:auto
System Memory Multiplier ............:[B]2.00D [/B]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:1066mhz 
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:3
tWTR.................................:3
tWR..................................:6
tRFC.................................:52
tRTP.................................:3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:10
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:10

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:enabled
CPU Vcore............................:1.4375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:[B]1.36[/B]
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:[B]1.320[/B]
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........:1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:1.94
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:auto



First off the CPU Term is too high, 1.32 - 1.36 is all you will need
Try setting a 2.00D divider, when you go past 400 on the 2.66 it overclocks the ram and that could be your issue...

Also bump the MCH Core to 1.32 - 1.34 for 450+ FSB

And set the CPU PLL to 1.55 - 1.57

try that and see if it helps...

And go to 425 - 450 - 475 - 485 - 500 try all those and see if any work...

Run any stress tests for at least 10 - 12 hours for stability...

Also the HyperX ram, what is it rated at for volts? You may need to bump it to 2.0 - 2.1, it will be about .01 lower from bios to windows


----------



## JrockMOD

well looks like I'm getting the q9550 very shortly price is now at 239 /w delivery and that's alright with me, rather it being 197 (after tax) with microcenter but I would have to drive 5 hours lol and I didn't want to bother anyone to go out their way to do something for me. so all is good, plus they informed me its the E0 model right off the bat so cheers!


----------



## 10acjed

thats a good deal... I paid 210 for mine not too long ago and it was used...


----------



## stoned-llama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
well looks like I'm getting the q9550 very shortly price is now at 239 /w delivery and that's alright with me, rather it being 197 (after tax) with microcenter but I would have to drive 5 hours lol and I didn't want to bother anyone to go out their way to do something for me. so all is good, plus they informed me its the E0 model right off the bat so cheers!

where did u buy it at?


----------



## NoGuru

I can ship a Q9550 E0 NIB for $225


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Temps are great blend sits around 55, NB is at 42 and GPU stays at 41 in Furmark










How much overclock have you put in your HD 5850? Are the VRMs temps higher than 40'c...Like around 60'C?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
How much overclock have you put in your HD 5850? Are the VRMs temps higher than 40'c...Like around 60'C?

The VRM's get up around 70c in furmark.
The card is at stock right now. It ran 1002/1262 on the stock cooler 30 min Furmark stable, so I'm hoping to get it around 1050 or 1100 out of the core and 1300+ on the mem.


----------



## KaRLiToS

My maximum OC I can put on the core is 1090Mhz but Im not stable at those settings

I only can use Max 1025Mhz on the core
But I can reach easily 1300Mhz Memory

My temps are around the same as you. I was so happy when I saw those temps. Compare to air coolers, its worth it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


My maximum OC I can put on the core is 1090Mhz but Im not stable at those settings

I only can use Max 1025Mhz on the core
But I can reach easily 1300Mhz Memory

My temps are around the same as you. I was so happy when I saw those temps. Compare to air coolers, its worth it.


Yeah cards vary so much. 1.35 will be going into my card soon.


----------



## KaRLiToS

1.35v???
I didnt not try over 1.25v, I'm kinda scared


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


1.35v???
I didnt not try over 1.25v, I'm kinda scared


I use 1.27 for the 1002 core clock.









Fan controller is here.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I can ship a Q9550 E0 NIB for $225


Hmm, maybe i should use this to fold with.....








!!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I use 1.27 for the 1002 core clock.









Fan controller is here.


Which one have you bought? Rheobus Extreme?


----------



## shemer77

so im stable right now at 3.56 at 420 fsb. Its kinda intersteting though that even at 421 im not stable. I was wondering what is the special difference between 420 and 421 that seems to be going wrong.


----------



## freakb18c1

selling my chip any one interested









1.2750 vid lapped

still oc's like a champ

4.0 1.232v
4.20 1.280v
4.26 1.328v
4.3 1.344v
4.36 1.392v
4.4 1.424v
^^
tuned on 8gb and ddr 1200 @ 5:6 if ran at 1:1 with 4gb can use less volts easy


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


selling my chip any one interested









1.2750 vid lapped

still oc's like a champ 
4.26 1.328v
4.3 1.344v
4.34 1.392v
4.4 1.424v
^^
tuned on 8gb and ddr 1200 @ 5:6 if ran at 1:1 with 4gb can use less volts easy


hmm, seems like i saw this on another thread..... might be, must say i might be.... already got NoGuru's 9550 now need another for folding....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Which one have you bought? Rheobus Extreme?


Lamptron FC-5


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Nice, the FC-5 looks good in there. Like the blue too, nice touch


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Nice, the FC-5 looks good in there. Like the blue too, nice touch


Thanks! 30 watts per channel baby cakes.
Comes with temp sensors too, but I'm sick of running wires and cable management.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks! 30 watts per channel baby cakes.
Comes with temp sensors too, but I'm sick of running wires and cable management.


ya, the FC-6 i got is only 20 watts per channel and has temp sensors, but im gonna sleeve em before i install it.. plus i have to wait till Lamptron sends me new knobs, 1 of the knobs was scratched right out of the box.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ya, the FC-6 i got is only 20 watts per channel and has temp sensors, but im gonna sleeve em before i install it.. plus i have to wait till Lamptron sends me new knobs, 1 of the knobs was scratched right out of the box.


So you can do what, three fans per channel? That is still pretty good.
I had FrozenPC sleeve mine, and they had it here in three days.
They have some of the best service on the net.


----------



## GOTFrog

wow thats sweet. I need more money there's so many tings that I want to try.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


wow thats sweet. I need more money there's so many tings that I want to try.


I planted a money tree, and it's blooming. I suggest this to anyone who needs money.
Just remember to water it with coins.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


So you can do what, three fans per channel? That is still pretty good.
I had FrozenPC sleeve mine, and they had it here in three days.
They have some of the best service on the net.


3 per channel? ya, not sure i would have a total of 12 fan's in this though to control with the controller. i got mine from performance-pcs but it didn't come sleeved, but i had purchased a sleeving kit awhile ago that i use on fan's and smaller cables. of i will make a quick job of it and used electrical tape FTW !!!

frozencp eh? hmm, looked on there a few times, prices seemed off a little compared to others. i guess it depends (not that i wear em or anything







) on what your looking for. 
i'll check em out for some other items i need.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I planted a money tree, and it's blooming. I suggest this to anyone who needs money.
Just remember to water it with coins.










haha ... man, i have heard and seen it all now !!
after my day of work and bad news from doctor's NoGuru almost made me roll out of this chair.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


haha ... man, i have heard and seen it all now !!
after my day of work and bad news from doctor's NoGuru almost made me roll out of this chair.


Glad I could help


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Gosh, figuring out a folding machine and it's almost cheaper to go 1366 then to do 775
i7-930 199.99 (new) / Q9550 179.99 (new)
X58-UD3R 210.00 (new) / EP45-UD3P 116.00 (used)
F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM 120.00 (new) / F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI 149.99 (new)

Hmmm. so maybe i fold with the 9550 and use the i7-930 as my new machine....
but what to do with the UD3L that i have? was gonna fold with it... oh well,


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Gosh, figuring out a folding machine and it's almost cheaper to go 1366 then to do 775
i7-930 199.99 (new) / Q9550 179.99 (new)
X58-UD3R 210.00 (new) / EP45-UD3P 116.00 (used)
F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM 120.00 (new) / F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI 149.99 (new)

Hmmm. so maybe i fold with the 9550 and use the i7-930 as my new machine....
but what to do with the UD3L that i have? was gonna fold with it... oh well,

Maybe I will take the UD3L off you hands


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
frozencp eh? hmm, looked on there a few times, prices seemed off a little compared to others. i guess it depends (not that i wear em or anything







) on what your looking for.
i'll check em out for some other items i need.

They're reaonably competitive, but even when they're a buck or two more on occasion, they make up for it in great service. I've never had an order from them go wrong.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Maybe I will take the UD3L off you hands









Gotcha !


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


They're reaonably competitive, but even when they're a buck or two more on occasion, they make up for it in great service. I've never had an order from them go wrong.


ya, well for instance, i looked at yate loon D12SH-12 sleeved from performance-pcs and frozencpu.
both sleeved with black and black 
performance-pcs - 13.90 for 2 sleeved
frozencpu - 21.96 for 2 sleeved

while the difference might be 8.06 for two fan's imagine buying 12 fan's. that's a huge difference.... PPC's - 83.40 and Frozencpu - 131.76 with a diff of 48.36.... so with saving 49.00 i could have bought my FC-6 and all 12 fans for the same price as just 12 fans alone there.

but i saw on their site some stuff that was really close in price to other items PLUS i saw that they offered sleeving on items no one else offered....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ya, well for instance, i looked at yate loon D12SH-12 sleeved from performance-pcs and frozencpu.
both sleeved with black and black 
performance-pcs - 13.90 for 2 sleeved
frozencpu - 21.96 for 2 sleeved

while the difference might be 8.06 for two fan's imagine buying 12 fan's. that's a huge difference.... PPC's - 83.40 and Frozencpu - 131.76 with a diff of 48.36.... so with saving 49.00 i could have bought my FC-6 and all 12 fans for the same price as just 12 fans alone there.

but i saw on their site some stuff that was really close in price to other items PLUS i saw that they offered sleeving on items no one else offered....


Yea shopping around can save a lot. I bought my loop from 4 different online store because of price and what was available.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I planted a money tree, and it's blooming. I suggest this to anyone who needs money.
Just remember to water it with coins.










Hmm guess I was doing it wrong then









Keep your eyes pealed on deals for E8400 E0's for me guys! Still looking


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Hmm guess I was doing it wrong then









Keep your eyes pealed on deals for E8400 E0's for me guys! Still looking


















Nothing at XS right now.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i now can say my cpu is crazy lol at 3800mhz its stable with 1.26 4000 takes 1.34 and 4200 takes more then i will give it over 1.45 and 3800 feels as fast as 4000 and 10c+ cooler temps i might just leave it right here and play with ram settings.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
i now can say my cpu is crazy lol at 3800mhz its stable with 1.26 4000 takes 1.34 and 4200 takes more then i will give it over 1.45 and 3800 feels as fast as 4000 and 10c+ cooler temps i might just leave it right here and play with ram settings.

Ya my CPU is just funny.

Takes the weirdest settings I've ever seen.

Just played BFBC2 for about an hour straight with no lag or crashes, at 8.5x471 (4 GHz).
Not stable in Small FFTs, but it's stable as stock clocks it seems in real world use.
It's insane









RAM is also overclocked. Something like 1256.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Ya my CPU is just funny.

Takes the weirdest settings I've ever seen.

Just played BFBC2 for about an hour straight with no lag or crashes, at 8.5x471 (4 GHz).
Not stable in Small FFTs, but it's stable as stock clocks it seems in real world use.
It's insane









RAM is also overclocked. Something like 1256.

My cpu is wierd for sure 3.82 is stable with 1.26 but 3.85 aint. Im happy running 3.8 with much lower vcore and temps i might even be able to use less vcore i didnt try that yet.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 







Nothing at XS right now.

How many posts b4 I can see the FS section on XS?

EDIT: wow, just noticed the 4th flame


----------



## hoss331

100


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, XS lags for me. So I just don't browse there.


----------



## hoss331

Every once in a while it seems to be a little slow but most of the time its fine for me.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Every once in a while it seems to be a little slow but most of the time its fine for me.










It's not too bad for me too. Some times you can find some great stuff, like my GPU full cover block for $60 is a steal.

CONGRATS on the 4th flame Pizzaman!


----------



## Dilyn

Stress testing my 4 GHz OC right now... 1.875v vcore and it seems stable. Thirteenth test right now in Orthos and it has never gone above 75C on both cores. So that's mildly safe... While monitoring temps playing BFBC2, I don't think it ever went above 68C.









If this is stable I will throw a huge fit. The M.I.T. settings for this OC is just ridiculous:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My M.I.T. Settings*
CPU = Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 2.66 GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F11
Ram = 4GB (2x2GB) OCZ Reaper 1066 DDR2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.0 GHz (471x8.5)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....:
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1256
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (5) 6
tRCD .............................................: (5) 6
tRP............................................... ..: (5) 6
tRAS.............................................. : (18) 6

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: (1.125v) 1.4875V
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.38V
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.59V
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: .874V

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.34V
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: .774V
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: 1.01V
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.5v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.1v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.02V
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 1.01V
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 1.01V
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 1.01V


----------



## NoGuru

So what vcore are you using D?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
So what vcore are you using D?









1.4875









Surprised this chip isn't on FIRE right now.


















Is this at all good? I wouldn't know


----------



## NoGuru

Nah, that is not that bad. My theory, give it what it takes to get there.

I have a lead on an E8400 for a hundred and a X3110, which is an ES E8400 for a hundred. Let me know.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nah, that is not that bad. My theory, give it what it takes to get there.

I have a lead on an E8400 for a hundred and a X3110, which is an ES E8400 for a hundred. Let me know.



If I can manage to sell everything I've got lined up, I should have $100 soon enough.
I'll let you know when I've got it.


----------



## freakb18c1

wooot good job D


----------



## stoned-llama

well i was unable to get it stable past 426fsb so i just clocked it back to 400 and set the multi to 10.5 and i got this e7500 running at 4200mhz stable now for 16 hours in orthos







temps have nevor risen past 57c with 1.424 volts on the vcore. i highly recommend the corsair h50 self contained liquid cooler as its done its job(after a bit of modding).


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:

after a bit of modding
explain plz.

oh and nice temps


----------



## stoned-llama

i used zip ties to mount 2 scythe ULTRA KAZE fans instead of that weak arse 54cfm "quiet" corsair fan. i dont mind the noise since it droped the temps down by 6 c in full load ill post a few pics later tonight







.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

kewl. push pull is the only true way to go on a H50 4 Sho.
Ultra Kaze's are loud 4 Sho, as long as your happy with the temps and the loudness is all dat matters


----------



## KaRLiToS

I wish that a thread like this one will be created one day for my motherboard (Rampage III extreme) I can't find any help on it like I used to get with my EP45-UD3P


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya, well i kinda feel the same way about switch away from UD3's.
im afraid that i wont be able to find a thread like this one with the same type of kewl people like this one. that's what has kept me wanting to stay with the UD3 Family


----------



## KaRLiToS

ok then, I'll take back my board XC









Just kidding


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i think i can confirm my cpu needs to be wearing a white jacket and taking some happy pills it passed 20 runs of linx but soon as i loaded up boinc it rebooted lol.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
I wish that a thread like this one will be created one day for my motherboard (Rampage III extreme) I can't find any help on it like I used to get with my EP45-UD3P
















Here ya go friend.







http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...rs-thread.html


----------



## DaClownie

That NoGuru, what a swell fella.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Here ya go friend.







http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...rs-thread.html

Thanx NoGuru but its the Rampage III extreme, and Im subscribed to that thread, but I'll never find good helpful people like all of you over here.
You were always there to help me overclock my Quad Core (775).

I've been asking a lot of questions over this thread (R3E) and nobody can help me like you all did HERE


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Thanx NoGuru but its the Rampage III extreme, and Im subscribed to that thread, but I'll never find good helpful people like all of you over here.
You were always there to help me overclock my Quad Core (775).

I've been asking a lot of questions over this thread (R3E) and nobody can help me like you all did HERE









Thanks Karlitos. Well in looks like your going to have to be the man to discover all the settings and help others. Maybe start a thread for your board, and others will start posting in there.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Anyone have problems with raid drivers on this board? My MBR goes corrupt like once a month...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*


Anyone have problems with raid drivers on this board? My MBR goes corrupt like once a month...


Nope i been using same raid for almost a year make sure your pcie is set to 100/101.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Nope i been using same raid for almost a year make sure your pcie is set to 100/101.


Ok thanks.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Nope i been using same raid for almost a year make sure your pcie is set to 100/101.


Are you using the Purple (JMicron) ports or the Yellow (Intel) ports? I'm about to try a raid setup and could use any advice on which ones to go with.

Also, what hard drives are you using if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Are you using the Purple (JMicron) ports or the Yellow (Intel) ports? I'm about to try a raid setup and could use any advice on which ones to go with.

Also, what hard drives are you using if you don't mind my asking?


Pretty sure the purple ports are SataII


----------



## PapaSmurf

The Purple are also Raid 0 and 1. The Yellows are Raid 0, 1, 5, and 10.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Are you using the Purple (JMicron) ports or the Yellow (Intel) ports? I'm about to try a raid setup and could use any advice on which ones to go with.

Also, what hard drives are you using if you don't mind my asking?


Im using the yellow ones and im using 2 seagate 320s and a wd all have 16megs of cache.

And either my cpu or board are super wierd lol it needs large bumps in voltage for each 50-100mhz.

3800mhz 1.26 stable
3940 1.29-1.30 stable
4000 1.34 stable


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
That NoGuru, what a swell fella.

I know right? He's awesome.

I'm gonna go play some Fallout 3. I just installed all my mods again and checked if there were any errors in the load order. Nothing was seen to be wrong, so I created a patch for it. Now I just need to actually run the game









Love Fallout 3


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Im using the yellow ones and im using 2 seagate 320s and a wd all have 16megs of cache.


I wish I still had my second Seagate 320. I traded it for a 500gig to someone needing the specific logic board to try and recover data from their burned out one. It didn't work for them and although the 500 was brand new it doesn't perform as well as the 320 7200.10's do.

I'm experimenting with a couple of 80 giggers at the moment to see how I like raid. I haven't used a raid setup since my old A7V133a days using two 20gig IDE maxtors. This should be interesting. Installing Windows right now using the yellow Intel ports.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I know right? He's awesome.

I'm gonna go play some Fallout 3. I just installed all my mods again and checked if there were any errors in the load order. Nothing was seen to be wrong, so I created a patch for it. Now I just need to actually run the game









Love Fallout 3









I liked fallout 3 but i really liked the older fallout tactics.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


1.4875









Surprised this chip isn't on FIRE right now.









http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/4803/capturehhm.png

Is this at all good? I wouldn't know








http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/8...xmem2b1747.jpg


Actually, it's 1.424V. CPU-Z shows the actual voltage that's running through the CPU.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*


Anyone have problems with raid drivers on this board? My MBR goes corrupt like once a month...


It could be an unstable overclock. How stable is it? I mean, what tests can the system do with this overclock and for how long? Try to be specific, though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*


Pretty sure the purple ports are SataII


Both the yellow and purple ports are SATA II, but the purple ports are Gigabyte's "GSATA2" ports (or the "Gigabyte SATA2 SATA ports" according to the manual). The yellow ports are controlled by the Southbridge while the purple ports are controlled by the chip marked "GIGABYTE SATA2".


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Actually, it's 1.424V. CPU-Z shows the actual voltage that's running through the CPU.











I always state the vcore that is displayed in BIOS








Especially when the CPUz screen is RIGHT THERE.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Is this at all good? I wouldn't know



















You actually have alot of bandwidth still on the table if you want to try for it. Even at cas6 you should be close to if not over 10k on the reads and copys with latency in the high 40s. With 2.66D you can actually run the extreme profile without much trouble, just need to raise your mch voltage a couple steps (2-3) higher to get it prime stable. You also need to take the PL off auto and put it to 7, I would do this first and recheck stablity then try for the extreme profile. This is close to what you can expect for extreme and PL7.


----------



## NoGuru

This is all I could get.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
This is all I could get.

It smells like something is burning.


----------



## freakb18c1

sold my ud3p rev 1.6 & q9550 will unleash the new beast next week


----------



## KaRLiToS

What will it be?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
What will it be?

secret


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It smells like something is burning.









LOL, check out the sticker on this ram.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
LOL, check out the sticker on this ram.









2.35-2.45 Volt, wow, damm


----------



## freakb18c1

thats some heavy hitter DDR2


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
This is all I could get.

Lol i wished i could get my friend q9650 he got so lucky vid of 1.18 and it hits 4500 on 1.34 with him leaving it on auto not even messing with it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I have one to sell







but vid is 1.25v


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LOL, check out the sticker on this ram.










That ram really cooks!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


I have one to sell







but vid is 1.5v


lol 1.5 what did you do kill it till it only runs at 1.5 now i thought highest vid on 45nm was 1.35.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol 1.5 what did you do kill it till it only runs at 1.5 now i thought highest vid on 45nm was 1.35.


Oups, I mean 1.25vid


----------



## PapaSmurf

Once again [email protected] proves to be the ultimate stress test. Orthos, Prime95, StressCPU, etc. all run just fine at 4.25 but [email protected] smp either locks up the system or reboots. Down to 4.2 and raised vcore to 1.3625 in bios (1.33 actual).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Once again [email protected] proves to be the ultimate stress test. Orthos, Prime95, StressCPU, etc. all run just fine at 4.25 but [email protected] smp either locks up the system or reboots. Down to 4.2 and raised vcore to 1.3625 in bios (1.33 actual).


Could it be related to the graphics card? I mean, couldn't that mean that it needs more voltage for MCH Core?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not folding on the GPU so I can't see that having anything to do with it. I'm folding with the CPU using smp.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Once again [email protected] proves to be the ultimate stress test. Orthos, Prime95, StressCPU, etc. all run just fine at 4.25 but [email protected] smp either locks up the system or reboots. Down to 4.2 and raised vcore to 1.3625 in bios (1.33 actual).


i hear you 3900 was stable in linx for 10 runs and i loaded boinc and it crashed.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Not folding on the GPU so I can't see that having anything to do with it. I'm folding with the CPU using smp.


Oh. I didn't know that SMP is CPU-only because I don't (and can't) fold.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh. I didn't know that SMP is CPU-only because I don't (and can't) fold.


SMP uses two or more cores to work on the same Work Unit. A couple of years ago it was the most productive method although the newer GPU clients have taken over. It's still the best way to stress test for ultimate stability as it stresses the system in ways none of the others could even dream about.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


You actually have alot of bandwidth still on the table if you want to try for it. Even at cas6 you should be close to if not over 10k on the reads and copys with latency in the high 40s. With 2.66D you can actually run the extreme profile without much trouble, just need to raise your mch voltage a couple steps (2-3) higher to get it prime stable. You also need to take the PL off auto and put it to 7, I would do this first and recheck stablity then try for the extreme profile. This is close to what you can expect for extreme and PL7.











I will try that. Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Once again [email protected] proves to be the ultimate stress test. Orthos, Prime95, StressCPU, etc. all run just fine at 4.25 but [email protected] smp either locks up the system or reboots. Down to 4.2 and raised vcore to 1.3625 in bios (1.33 actual).


Ya I'm folding like crazy nowadays. Nearly 24/7 for the past two weeks. I'll be going up five slots on my team before May is over








Plus, CPU and GPU clients are both stable. Even at my 4 GHz


----------



## KaRLiToS

Does folding pays? I never fold and don't know how...yet, but I just wanna know what does it bring?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I will try that. Thanks









Ya I'm folding like crazy nowadays. Nearly 24/7 for the past two weeks. I'll be going up five slots on my team before May is over








Plus, CPU and GPU clients are both stable. Even at my 4 GHz











i should be folding soon too on a Q6600 & 8800GTS 640mb.
gotta build a cheap tech station 1st. budget will be 15.00 for the tech station.


----------



## KaRLiToS

What is a tech station, bench station, like an open acrylic case?


----------



## Hellfighter

Whoops, switched my one USB front port with the Firewire port!







Put them back in, and they work!







Thankfully I don't have to RMA this board!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
What is a tech station, bench station, like an open acrylic case?

http://www.petrastechshop.com/hslatdetest11.html

if you go to the case mod logs section and search Tech Station you will see some that others have made for as little as 25.00

mine will be similar in style to the "HSPC Large 'Top Deck' Tech Station"


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Does folding pays? I never fold and don't know how...yet, but I just wanna know what does it bring?

I don't fold (nor am I able to because my parents said we can't afford the electricity bill), but I do know one thing: folding is intended to be a 100% selfless activity. Wondering what you're going to get out of it is actually the wrong attitude to have. The purpose of folding is to help find a cure for cancer in general, and so that's why it's wrong to have any selfish reasons for folding. (The reason why I said _"cancer in general"_ is because I know of people who hate it when people say _"help find a cure for cancer"_ when yet there are many types of cancer.)

Don't get me wrong: I am fully aware of how it seems that most people are in it for themselves and couldn't care less about the selfless side of folding, but that doesn't mean that it's right; it just means that the true purpose of protein folding is gradually being lost by the majority. It's becoming way too competitive for the wrong reasons as opposed to being competitive for the right reasons - that is, being competitive to hopefully cause everyone else to produce more work for the common goal of hoping to find a cure.

So if you want to fold, then I beg you to only do it with the sole intention of contributing to the search for a cure to cancer in general.


----------



## PapaSmurf

+1 Rep for the realistic post on Folding.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well said !!!

i want to fold to "help" and i am not all that concerned with folding a huge $1000.00 system and getting those huge numbers daily with an i7 and 4 GTX295's. anything helps, even the smallest amount, even a PS3.

i am not afraid to say i have cancer, i deal with it, and sometimes i wanna help the cause, in general.... help the cause for research on all cancers ..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Does folding pays? I never fold and don't know how...yet, but I just wanna know what does it bring?

Watch this video. It will tell you what it brings. http://folding.pcperpond.com/FoldingForOurFuture.html


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
+1 Rep for the realistic post on Folding.

hehe thank you.









After I wrote it, I kinda felt like adding that it seems to me like they might be hyping it up too much thereby possibly allowing people to miss the whole point of folding. But the reason why I didn't add that is because I don't know if it's true.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Does folding pays? I never fold and don't know how...yet, but I just wanna know what does it bring?

Folding basically allows your computer to fold proteins. This can be helpful in finding cures for diseases where proteins fold incorrectly (cancer, Alzheimer, etc.)

But I just do it for the points









jk of course. But most people only do it for the points.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
i should be folding soon too on a Q6600 & 8800GTS 640mb.
gotta build a cheap tech station 1st. budget will be 15.00 for the tech station.

Hahahah nice. Sounds like fun.
I wish I had a spare folding rig... Then I could put it in my basement during the warm months and use it as a heater during the cold ones








Right now my room is about 90 degrees because I've been folding my GPU like crazy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
What is a tech station, bench station, like an open acrylic case?

A tech station is basically a bench or table where all your hardware is put on it. It's like running caseless in some situations. They can range from extremely basic (separate levels for PSU and hard drives, then the motherboard and whatnot on another section), to there being individual boxes/sections for each bit. I suggest you check out Syrillian's build log for IEatFish's tech station that he's making. It's awesome









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
Whoops, switched my one USB front port with the Firewire port!







Put them back in, and they work!







Thankfully I don't have to RMA this board!

Dude you're really lucky there









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I don't fold (nor am I able to because my parents said we can't afford the electricity bill), but I do know one thing: folding is intended to be a 100% selfless activity. Wondering what you're going to get out of it is actually the wrong attitude to have. The purpose of folding is to help find a cure for cancer in general, and so that's why it's wrong to have any selfish reasons for folding. (the reason why I said "cancer in general" is because I know of people who hate it when people "help find a cure for cancer" when yet there are many types of cancer.)

Don't get me wrong: I am fully aware of how it seems that most people are in it for themselves and couldn't care less about the selfless side of folding, but that doesn't mean that it's right; it just means that the true purpose of protein folding is gradually being lost by the majority. It's becoming way too competitive for the wrong reasons as opposed to being competitive for the right reasons - that is, being competitive to hopefully cause everyone else to produce more work for the common goal of hoping to find a cure.

So if you want to fold, then I beg you to only do it with the sole intention of contributing to the search for a cure to cancer in general.

In my opinion, it doesn't matter to me why they're folding, so long as they're doing it. I don't care if it's for the most selfish reason in the world. If they find a cure for a disease, go for it.
Especially if it'll save thousands or millions of lives.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Large Ionic Pro
5200 BTU Window A/C unit
47F in my 12 x 14 Office...

man, i love it when it's cold in here..... Can't wait to see the folding machine run full tilt 24/7 and see how low the temps stay in here....


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Large Ionic Pro
5200 BTU Window A/C unit
47F in my 12 x 14 Office...

man, i love it when it's cold in here..... Can't wait to see the folding machine run full tilt 24/7 and see how low the temps stay in here....

See now all I get is a window and a door. So I need to hope that there's a breeze blowing North so that I can get a nice little gust of cold air into my room.

I seriously need to rig up my little custom PSU air conditioner thingy. Now where did I set those spare fans at....


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well not having central air in this rental house kinda " blows "..... the living room has a 15,000 btu unit in it that cools the whole house but my office always stayed warm. went to target and bought a window a/c unit for 69.99 and popped it in the window. with this unit on low it stays around 50F in here at all times. then i realized the air in here seemed musty and had an odor. well went to abcwarehouse and got my cost deal on an Ionic Pro... Ionic Pro been running 1 day (24hrs) and it's nice and cool in here and myself and the computers are breathing clean air....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


well not having central air in this rental house kinda " blows "..... the living room has a 15,000 btu unit in it that cools the whole house but my office always stayed warm. went to target and bought a window a/c unit for 69.99 and popped it in the window. with this unit on low it stays around 50F in here at all times. then i realized the air in here seemed musty and had an odor. well went to abcwarehouse and got my cost deal on an Ionic Pro... Ionic Pro been running 1 day (24hrs) and it's nice and cool in here and myself and the computers are breathing clean air....


Wait... 50Â°F? If it were 50Â°F in my room right now, then I'd be wearing a sweatshirt, a jacket, long pants, gloves and maybe a hat. Why? Because since I'm just sitting here and not moving, I'd be really, really, really cold!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Wait... 50Â°F? If it were 50Â°F in my room right now, then I'd be wearing a sweatshirt, a jacket, long pants, gloves and maybe a hat. Why? Because since I'm just sitting here and not moving, I'd be really, really, really cold!

ya it's a tad bit cold... i went to sleep last night and left it on low but on the coldest setting. so when i came in here around noon it was 50F

i usually try to keep it around 60-65 in here, but here in MI were are yet to see the real hot steamy humid weather... so i am testing the unit to make sure it's gonna perform in the time of need....

but ya, sitting here at the desk, my hands are like ice cubes, i have sweat pants on and a tee shirt and drinking hot coffee... and it's 82F outside now...hahaha


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

sorry double post & 503 - Service Not Available


----------



## stoned-llama

damn i am not satisfied with my oc









do u guys think adjusting the mch/cpu clock skew will let me go beyond 425fsb?

could that be my problem?

or did i just get a bad batch mobo?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stoned-llama* 
damn i am not satisfied with my oc









do u guys think adjusting the mch/cpu clock skew will let me go beyond 425fsb?

could that be my problem?

or did i just get a bad batch mobo?









On my 4 GHz OC I haven't touched the skews.
But then again, every reasonable setting that actually makes sense won't let me boot.


----------



## dennyb

Not sure if this will help you guys with the early model E6xxx/ E7xxx,but here is the setting I used for a 1.86 Ghz (stock) E 6300 to reach 515x7

V-core...1.4875
Term.....1.360
PLL........1.57
CPU Ref...83
MCH Core...1.320
MCH Ref....80
LLC--disabled

CPUZ Load 1.408

Stable too


----------



## stoned-llama

well i tried this:

cpu skew 150ps
mch skew 50ps

cpu clock drive 1000
pciE clock drive 1000

and the system let me boot to windows long enuf to run cpuz and
a pass of orthos before in bsod'd

my vcore is at 1.425
and my mem is under stock running at 2D muti (1000mhz)

mch core is at 1.44
mch ref is at .760

i need help







aty least this time it got to windows







before it would blank out and freez on post









and im at 4250mhz. (i had it stable at 10.5X400 but i wanna reach the max fsb







)


----------



## NoGuru

Selling the T-Rad http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...ythe-fans.html


----------



## cr1

Hey-

I just installed a second harddrive-

I'm not sure if I connected both harddrives, and the optical drive, to the correct SATA ports, and that the BIOS is configured correctly either-

because (*BIOS* photo #1 doesn't look right)-

I connected 1st hdd, primary active with OS, to sata 0
I connected 2nd hdd, primary (non-active, for storage), to sata 1
I connected dvd-rw to sata 2










*BIOS* photo #1 below










*Anything amiss here???*



















Thanks--


----------



## Bal3Wolf

looks fine does the drives show up in windows and stuff ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Selling the T-Rad http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...ythe-fans.html

Lol wished i didnt need a new cpu cooler and had the money id like to get my 5870 to run alot cooler im using 64% fan on it to keep it in the 50s running boinc @ 1010 on the core.


----------



## cr1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
looks fine does the drives show up in windows and stuff ?


Everything looks perfect in Windows....I just didn't think it looked right in the BIOS....

If I connected the DVD to SATA 2, why isn't anything on Channel 2....don't the channels correspond to the sata ports??


----------



## 10acjed

OK, some advice needed...

My desire is for 500 FSB 8x multi for 4.0. I cant seem to get to 500 x8.5 within comfortable vcore so I am dropping to the 8x to try and get my ram higher...

Voltages below are stable at 471 x 8.5 - 4.03G

Code:



Code:


Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.350v (1.312v windows)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.863v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.11v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Some tips would be appreciated...


----------



## NoGuru

Have you tried .785 or .800 on the CPU ref?


----------



## PizzaMan

Tried PCI 101 or 102? Maybe a slight bump in ICH. I've seen vSB help stabilize FSBs before.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
looks fine does the drives show up in windows and stuff ?

Lol wished i didnt need a new cpu cooler and had the money id like to get my 5870 to run alot cooler im using 64% fan on it to keep it in the 50s running boinc @ 1010 on the core.

That's not cool.
I'm using that same amount of fan to keep it in the low 60s at stock.
I should really do a reseat and apply some new TIM... And dust this thing out.









Also, before and after shots of RAM OC








Before I did PL 8 (7 wouldn't go) and tRFC 62:









After PL8 and tRFC 62:









And after a MaxxMEM run:
Before:









After:


----------



## freakb18c1

nice!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
That's not cool.
I'm using that same amount of fan to keep it in the low 60s at stock.
I should really do a reseat and apply some new TIM... And dust this thing out.









Also, before and after shots of RAM OC








Before I did PL 8 (7 wouldn't go) and tRFC 62:









After PL8 and tRFC 62:









I redid my paste on my 5870 mutiple times till i was happy and i even made custom things for the vrm took old memory pads off my 7900 to help cool them better.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Also, before and after shots of RAM OC








Before I did PL 8 (7 wouldn't go) and tRFC 62:









After PL8 and tRFC 62:









And after a MaxxMEM run:
Before:









After:











Will your ram run 5-6-6-18? You may have to be able to run cas5 to get PL7 work, also have you gave extreme a try yet?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Will your ram run 5-6-6-18? You may have to be able to run cas5 to get PL7 work, also have you gave extreme a try yet?


I got it to run 5-5-5-17 at 1216 @ 2.02v. 
Freak and I will be working on tightening those timings later this evening








And ya I tried to run Extreme... Wouldn't boot. We'll be working more on this later though.
If you have any tips/ideas, however, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## hoss331

What fsb or strap were you on for the 1216? When you try for extreme set your sub timmings to 3-3-6-62-3 and raise your mch voltage up a few notchs. To get prime stable for the ss I posted I needed 1.44mch but with your dual and lower speed you may not need that much.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


What fsb or strap were you on for the 1216? When you try for extreme set your sub timmings to 3-3-6-62-3 and raise your mch voltage up a few notchs. To get prime stable for the ss I posted I needed 1.44mch but with your dual and lower speed you may not need that much.


At 1216 I was using 380x10, 333 MHz 3.20B.

I'll be sure to use those sub timings... I've been wondering what to do with those. 
Hopefully my board will say yes to the MCH voltage raise... It seems to have issues with high MCH voltages. Fingers crossed


----------



## hoss331

How was the BW for the 380/3.20B and what PL did you use? Extreme is hard to use and can only be used at certain fsb and/or strap, 2.66D at mid 400s fsb is one and usually worth about 250mb on the reads and drops latency about 2.0. Extreme might also work for the 380/3.20B but not sure never bothered to test that low. Another option you might want to consider is 9.5x400/3.33D, just remember its really only going to be running at 1200 and not the 1333 is says.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I got a major problem i cant get in bios if i hit delete my pc freezes at post i tried 1 stick of ram and no hardrives or cdroms im only in windows cause it asked me to load a profile i fi flash the bios im scared i might not be able to do crap.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Clear the cmos.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


How was the BW for the 380/3.20B and what PL did you use? Extreme is hard to use and can only be used at certain fsb and/or strap, 2.66D at mid 400s fsb is one and usually worth about 250mb on the reads and drops latency about 2.0. Extreme might also work for the 380/3.20B but not sure never bothered to test that low. Another option you might want to consider is 9.5x400/3.33D, just remember its really only going to be running at 1200 and not the 1333 is says.


BW + my head:

-------------
-----------[]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Clear the cmos.


This.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Clear the cmos.


GOt it working wierd issue for sure first time i had this happen it worked fine last night then just now it didnt but i could boot windows and all i ended up flashing to f10b and having it clear everything and that fixed it.

done already
1. unhooked all hardrives and cdroms.
2. cleared cmos mutiple times.
3. did a bios flash but didnt clear all.
4. tried each stick of ram alone.
5. tried another cpu.


----------



## stoned-llama

ok well im at the point of almost getting this right







. it post atleast but i need a little help.

here are a few pics of my bios and voltage settings can i get some advice on what to raise/lower to be able to stabilize this rig.

proof it posted































































so any advice ?

thanks you in advance


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ugh...

got a Q6600 coming for my folding machine. can't decide on P5N32-E SLI or EP45-UD3L.. which one to use? gtx260 SLI on Asus.... or a single card on the UD3L.. only gonna run 4gb ram, what ever is cheapest.... which would be better for folding? input needed


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ugh...

got a Q6600 coming for my folding machine. can't decide on P5N32-E SLI or EP45-UD3L.. which one to use? gtx260 SLI on Asus.... or a single card on the UD3L.. only gonna run 4gb ram, what ever is cheapest.... which would be better for folding? input needed


Well I think you will get more points out of the SLI.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Tho from what iv seen people with P5N32-E SLI dont get very good overclocks from quads i know my friend had trouble getting 3ghz stable on his q6600 even differt boards. But 2 260s will kill a quad anyway so you would be best off with 2 cards and a lower clocked q6600.

I been messing with my ram how does this bandwith look im gonna try to get it running 100% stable right here its fast and perky it seems.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stoned-llama*


well i tried this:

cpu skew 150ps
mch skew 50ps

cpu clock drive 1000
pciE clock drive 1000

and the system let me boot to windows long enuf to run cpuz and 
a pass of orthos before in bsod'd

my vcore is at 1.425
and my mem is under stock running at 2D muti (1000mhz)

mch core is at 1.44
mch ref is at .760

i need help







aty least this time it got to windows







before it would blank out and freez on post









and im at 4250mhz. (i had it stable at 10.5X400 but i wanna reach the max fsb







)


I want to take a shot at this so that I can hopefully help you and simultaneously learn some stuff for myself.









Try these other settings (blank indicates that you should select your own settings). This isn't my template, but rather it is somebody else's. I just made some minor changes to it for your overclock:

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................:

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:Manually set it to 100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 0
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<< 0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................
tRCD .........................................
tRP'...........................................
tRAS..........................................

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... (Auto is ok for all of these except for the Command Rate (CMD)
tWTR..........................................
tWR............................................
tRFC...........................................
tRTP...........................................
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

What this means is that if you're using the "B" multiplier, then use 6 or 7, up to 10, and if you're using the "D" multiplier, then use 8 or 9 up to 12.

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: Perhaps a couple of ticks less than 1.425V (it might be too much thereby causing instability)

CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*.......: The optimal range for an overclock would be 1.2-1.5 depending on Vcore, so try to keep this at least .1 under vcore.

CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: << If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.5-1.65. Auto is fine if not overclocking

CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*.......: <<< Auto (it will set this correctly)

CPU Reference2â€¦â€¦â€¦,,0.800V*.......:<<< Auto (it will set this correctly)

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: << Roughly 1.3V (1.44V is quite a bit and I suppose it could be contributing to the instability)
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V...........; <<< Leave (Auto sets this correctly)
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........: <<< Leave (Auto sets this correctly)
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: <<< Leave (Auto sets this correctly)
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............: <<< 1.20V (it should be a little bit higher for systems with a big RAID setup or a setup where there are several drives connected)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: <<< Leave
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Disabled] *Note* Must be enabled to flash from USB

So go through all of these settings and make sure to copy it as best as you can.

Oh, and there's also a chance that you are in a FSB hole.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr1*


Hey-

I just installed a second harddrive-

I'm not sure if I connected both harddrives, and the optical drive, to the correct SATA ports, and that the BIOS is configured correctly either-

because (*BIOS* photo #1 doesn't look right)-

I connected 1st hdd, primary active with OS, to sata 0
I connected 2nd hdd, primary (non-active, for storage), to sata 1
I connected dvd-rw to sata 2










*BIOS* photo #1 below

http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/o...1/P1010637.jpg

*Anything amiss here???*

http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/o...1/P1010643.jpg

http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/o...1/P1010642.jpg

Thanks--


Here's what I recommend changing:

If by chance you're not using the Onboard H/W 1394, then disable it
If you're only using one of the LAN ports, then disable the one that is not being used (the port closest to the audio jacks is LAN 1)
Disable both *Onboard SATA/IDE Device* and *Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode*. These are for the 2 purple SATA ports (Gigabyte's GSATA SATA2 ports).
If you're not using the Onboard Serial and Parallel ports, then disable them
Enable No-Execute Memory Protect because then you can take full advantage of Data Execution Prevention which is a feature you can further customize in Windows (and I can show you how - just ask)
It's safe to disable *CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2)*.
Disable *Virtualization Technology* unless you're using a virtual machine
If you ever feel like reformatting, then be sure to start the process by switching *SATA RAID/AHCI Mode* to "AHCI". After all, why not? I mean, it's there, so why not use it?







"AHCI" means "Advanced Host Controller". Here's more information:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance...ller_Interface

Of course, there's also my Google Search Results page:

http://www.google.com/search?num=100...AAAqgQFT9CkF4A (if you have 100 results per page, then please ignore the little pop up asking for a user name and password: the 72nd search result is asking for it, so just press Cancel).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr1*


Everything looks perfect in Windows....I just didn't think it looked right in the BIOS....

If I connected the DVD to SATA 2, why isn't anything on Channel 2....don't the channels correspond to the sata ports??


For some reason that I don't understand yet, the Standard CMOS Features page doesn't show things like we would expect. So, as long as the device functions perfectly in Windows and at boot, then there's nothing to be concerned about.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


OK, some advice needed...

My desire is for 500 FSB 8x multi for 4.0. I cant seem to get to 500 x8.5 within comfortable vcore so I am dropping to the 8x to try and get my ram higher...

Voltages below are stable at 471 x 8.5 - 4.03G

Code:


Code:


Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: [B]Disabled (it's not safe for Intel's 45nm CPUs)[/B] 
CPU Vcore............................: [B]1.36250v (it should remain at 1.312v windows, but raise the CPU Vcore if it ends up being lower) [/B]
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: [B]1.24 (this should be at least 0.1V below CPU Vcore)[/B]
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: [B]Auto (I was told that Auto sets this correctly)[/B]
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.11v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Some tips would be appreciated...


I made my changes in bold, but I also recommend trying the other settings in the template I posted for stoned-llama above.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stoned-llama*


ok well im at the point of almost getting this right







. it post atleast but i need a little help.

here are a few pics of my bios and voltage settings can i get some advice on what to raise/lower to be able to stabilize this rig.

proof it posted

















so any advice ?

thanks you in advance


I didn't see a pic, but I am going to take a look at the Source Code here to see if I can find your pic's URL.

*Edit:* I found the URLs, but they all result in 404 Not Found. Here's one example:

http://img707.imageshack.us/i/p5240010v.jpg


----------



## cr1

@TwoCables

Thanks-


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr1*


@TwoCables

Thanks-


You're welcome! I just hope it all works!


----------



## NoGuru

Cables, LLC is perfectly safe, and Auto on the references are good for minor OCs, once you start getting in the 4 GHz range they will need to be set manually.


----------



## shemer77

Well yesterday was so damn hot, not only did I not progress any further in oc'ing I actually took a step backwards.
















Heres my mit, Id be happy at 4.0 for now , but hell any step forward is good for me.
Honestly it seems that if i touch any setting besides fsb nothing works.
EDIT: Noguru just wondering whats the vid on ur chip?

Code:



Code:


Robust Graphics Booster [Auto]
Cpu Clock Ratio [8x]
Fine CPU clock ratio    [+0.5]
CPU Frequency 3.57GHZ (420x8)

*****Clock Chip Control*******
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU host clock Control  [Enabled]
CPU host Frequency      [415]
PCI Express Frequency   [100]
C.I.A. 2                [Disabled]
>>>>>Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive [800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[900mV]
CPU Clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [0ps]

****DRAM Performance Control****
Performance Enhance [standard]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch [Auto]
System memory multiplier [2.00D]
Memery Frequency   800     830
Dram Timing Selectable [Manual]
>>>>>Standard Timing Control
x   Cas Latency time  5  [5]
x   tRCD              6  [6]
x   tRP               6  [6]
x   tRAS              18 [18]

*****Motherboard Voltage Control****
>>>>>CPU
Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore    1.30000V [1.300]
CPU Termination 1.200V [1.2]
CPU PLL     1.500V   [1.50]
CPU Reference   .760V  [.760]
>>>>>MCH/ICH
MCH Core   1.1000V    [1.1]
MCH Reference   .760V   [.76]
MCH/DRAM Reference   .9000V   [.900]
ICH I/O      1.50000V   [1.5]
ICH CORE   1.1000V    [1.1]
>>>>DRM
DRAM Voltage  1.80000V   [1.90000]
DRAM Termination  .9000V [.9000]
Channel A Reference  .9000V  [.9000]
Channel B Reference  .9000V  [.9000]


----------



## hammer24p

shemer77,try1,30 on the MCH Core and 1.33 on v-core


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Cables, LLC is perfectly safe, and Auto on the references are good for minor OCs, once you start getting in the 4 GHz range they will need to be set manually.


Everything I've ever seen typed up about LLC and Intel's 45nm CPUs says that it is not safe for them. However, it is always followed by a statement saying that it's perfectly fine for their 65nm CPUs.

So I'm sorry, but I will always maintain that it's not safe and I will always recommend that it not be used. This is the main reason why I will maintain it:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5

And

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/6

But ever since I was first shown this article, I have noticed people saying that using LLC with Intel's 45nm CPUs has been found to be unsafe.

Anyway, my CPU is currently overclocked to 4.0 GHz, so if I need to set the references manually, then how is it done?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

llc seems safer to me twocables cause with it off my idle vcore is way up in high 1.4s with it on i idle at 1.34 and load at 1.34. Most your info is from when 45nms were just out and some died premature.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
llc seems safer to me twocables cause with it off my idle vcore is way up in high 1.4s with it on i idle at 1.34 and load at 1.34.

But you said yourself: that's in the 1.4Vs _while it's idling_. I can't explain it any better than those 2 pages from AnandTech do. So please just read them.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
But you said yourself: that's in the 1.4Vs _while it's idling_. I can't explain it any better than those 2 pages from AnandTech do. So please just read them.

yes when its off not on if llc is on my idle and load stays at 1.34 if off i gota push up into high 1.45 or so to gt 1.34 under load and so at idle that leaves it at 1.45.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
yes when its off not on if llc is on my idle and load stays at 1.34 if off i gota push up into high 1.45 or so to gt 1.34 under load and so at idle that leaves it at 1.45.

I know, but it's only idling at 1.45V. It's not doing anything; it's idling. It's relatively harmless and significantly safer than the spikes which are occurring every time you introduce load on your CPU and also when you stop load (or when you do something like open the Start Menu). Many (or perhaps most) of these spikes go past 1.45V, and this is while the CPU is under load. But if LLC is disabled, then your CPU is protected against these spikes.

Again, please read those 2 pages of the article. That section explains it far better than I ever could.


----------



## shemer77

do these temps look ok for full load?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shemer77* 
do these temps look ok for full load?

How long was the test run for?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

From what i get from it the higher volts you use with llc is more dangerous cause of the spikes closer to max the cpu can handle but lower ones should be safer. In their charts they only show spikes up to 1.27 from 1.25 so if you go by that aslong as you run under 1.43 vcore you should be sorta safe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shemer77* 
do these temps look ok for full load?









Run them for 20 mins then post 1min does not mean much.


----------



## shemer77

that was like 10-15 minutes but i will do it again
EDIT: here it is, 20 minutes running


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ah it looks like a 1min run lol 20mins to a hr will be best way to get you heated up but looks like your temps will be under control.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shemer77* 
that was like 10-15 minutes but i will do it again

10-15 minutes is absolutely long enough (it only takes approximately 10 minutes to reach the maximum temperature), and therefore those temperatures are great! But can you also use Real Temp and Core Temp?

Just in case: it needs to be a solid 10-15 minutes without any interruptions.


----------



## freakb18c1

nice temps time to crank it up 4.3 lets go lets go


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


that was like 10-15 minutes but i will do it again
EDIT: here it is, 20 minutes running

http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/1930/32045566.gif


Whoa. Water cooling FTW!!

By the way, save the screenshots as .PNGs.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Everything I've ever seen typed up about LLC and Intel's 45nm CPUs says that it is not safe for them. However, it is always followed by a statement saying that it's perfectly fine for their 65nm CPUs.

So I'm sorry, but I will always maintain that it's not safe and I will always recommend that it not be used. This is the main reason why I will maintain it:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5

And

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/6

But ever since I was first shown this article, I have noticed people saying that using LLC with Intel's 45nm CPUs has been found to be unsafe.

Anyway, my CPU is currently overclocked to 4.0 GHz, so if I need to set the references manually, then how is it done?



In my opinion, LLC should be enabled at your own risk, and that's a case by case basis. I will never recommend that it should or shouldn't be used; I just want to make sure that everyone who has it enabled knows why they have it enabled.
Just my thoughts though.

In other news...
Got 5-5-5-15 stable, tRFC set to 52, and Extreme profile running








MCH from 1.3 to 1.36 and Memory Voltage from 2.02 to 2.12. Runs like a charm mates









Benchies:



























Thanks to Freak... Need to go find one of his posts now.


----------



## hoss331

Any luck with PL7 using cas5?


----------



## Dilyn

I do believe that I have not tried PL 7 just yet. I will soon mate








Friend just gave me a CoD4 key to come play with him, so I gotta quick make sure that this is stable enough.

Also, would my RAM being unstable cause Windows 7 to change to Basic Theme?







It looks so ugly.


----------



## shemer77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Whoa. Water cooling FTW!!

By the way, save the screenshots as .PNGs.










lol thx, i was planning to wc everything until it suddenly hit me that im not made out of money







. so now i have one of the most extreme cpu only wate cooling setups, with apparently one of the worst kind of q9550.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I do believe that I have not tried PL 7 just yet. I will soon mate








Friend just gave me a CoD4 key to come play with him, so I gotta quick make sure that this is stable enough.

Also, would my RAM being unstable cause Windows 7 to change to Basic Theme?







It looks so ugly.


Mine was losing Aero just like yours back a week ago when I first installed the UD3P and decided to wait almost 2 days to install a graphics driver I have never had problems with so far: 190.38. It seemed to only happen right before Windows started the screen saver.

So either it's an unstable overclock, or a slightly imperfect driver for your system (perhaps there's one that will work better for you).


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Mine was losing Aero just like yours back a week ago when I first installed the UD3P and decided to wait almost 2 days to install a graphics driver I have never had problems with so far: 190.38. It seemed to only happen right before Windows started the screen saver.

So either it's an unstable overclock, or a slightly imperfect driver for your system (perhaps there's one that will work better for you).



Unfortunately, the last time I tried to install newer drivers, my system wouldn't let me. 
So I'm sticking with my good ol' 10.2's till I need to do a reinstall. Unfortunately, the latest drivers would've helped make BFBC2 play nicely









Was messing with my refs and the system wouldn't work well. Guess my chip doesn't like rational overclocks. I'll be updating my MIT settings with this new stuff after I get it stress tested though


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Everything I've ever seen typed up about LLC and Intel's 45nm CPUs says that it is not safe for them. However, it is always followed by a statement saying that it's perfectly fine for their 65nm CPUs.

So I'm sorry, but I will always maintain that it's not safe and I will always recommend that it not be used. This is the main reason why I will maintain it:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5

And

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/6

But ever since I was first shown this article, I have noticed people saying that using LLC with Intel's 45nm CPUs has been found to be unsafe.

Anyway, my CPU is currently overclocked to 4.0 GHz, so if I need to set the references manually, then how is it done?


This article only shows how one motherboard copes with vDroop. Every motherboard acts differently. Also, their tests confirms that regardless of LLC or no LLC you will have spikes and the spikes will hit the approximate same levels for same stability/freq. Thus, the only change you are making is whether you are going to have vCore jacked in BIOS or not. It will still take the same voltages to maintain stability and you will have spikes. Just with LLC the spikes shouldn't go above what's set in BIOS, while no LLC will spike above BIOS setting. Either way you look at it we are still 'overvolting' our CPUs. LLC is merely a cosmetic change to what you see in BIOS vs what you see in software. Disabling LLC doesn't create any more stability then just bumping vCore a few more notches. Either/or you get the same results. This is one of the few articles by anandtech were I think they didn't cover enough bases to truly come to their conclusions. More motherboards should have been thrown into the mix. I'm positive they would have some mixed results. I know I've had mixed results with the ways I've seen boards handle vDroop.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


This article only shows how one motherboard copes with vDroop. Every motherboard acts differently. Also, their tests confirms that regardless of LLC or no LLC you will have spikes and the spikes will hit the approximate same levels for same stability/freq. Thus, the only change you are making is whether you are going to have vCore jacked in BIOS or not. It will still take the same voltages to maintain stability and you will have spikes. Just with LLC the spikes shouldn't go above what's set in BIOS, while no LLC will spike above BIOS setting. Either way you look at it we are still 'overvolting' our CPUs. LLC is merely a cosmetic change to what you see in BIOS vs what you see in software. Disabling LLC doesn't create any more stability then just bumping vCore a few more notches. Either/or you get the same results. This is one of the few articles by anandtech were I think they didn't cover enough bases to truly come to their conclusions. More motherboards should have been thrown into the mix. I'm positive they would have some mixed results. I know I've had mixed results with the ways I've seen boards handle vDroop.


But it's not saying that enabling LLC will introduce instablity; it's saying that it appears to be more harmful to the CPU in the long run than just leaving it disabled.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But it's not saying that enabling LLC will introduce instablity; it's saying that it appears to be more harmful to the CPU in the long run than just leaving it disabled.


If you leave your vCore at the same level and just disable LLC then yes, your vCore will increase and as will its spikes. Their conclusion is solely more vCore = bad, which is not always the case for an overclocker. We live to overvolt our CPUs in an effert for more performance. Which we will be doing reguadless of LLC or no LLC. That's my point. They only says it's more dangerous because it's uses higher vcore with higer spike with the same BIOS voltage. We don't do that, if we disable LCC, we typically lower vCore as we don't need it set as high in BIOS anymore.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Have you tried .785 or .800 on the CPU ref?


When I was testing my Ref voltages initially I tested 778 - 808 - 848 all with no luck. Gona have to check ET6 to see what its actually loading at...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Tried PCI 101 or 102? Maybe a slight bump in ICH. I've seen vSB help stabilize FSBs before.


Not yet. Just starting this process, wondering how much CPU Term and MCH people are running for 500+ FSB...


----------



## hoss331

When you tested the cpu references last time was it before or after you got the mch reference set right? Most of the time youll need about 1.34-1.36 for cpu term but mch is going to vary a bit depending on ram. I need 1.40 mch for 1250/500 while some others use 1.46 for 1200/500, but if your going to be on 1:1 id probably start between 1.36-1.40 mch.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


When you tested the cpu references last time was it before or after you got the mch reference set right? Most of the time youll need about 1.34-1.36 for cpu term but mch is going to vary a bit depending on ram. I need 1.40 mch for 1250/500 while some others use 1.46 for 1200/500, but if your going to be on 1:1 id probably start between 1.36-1.40 mch.


I tested it before i tested the mch ref. The mch ref made everything stable so i never messed with the cpu ref..

Will do some tinkering at the end of the week and keep ya'll posted


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
In my opinion, LLC should be enabled at your own risk, and that's a case by case basis. I will never recommend that it should or shouldn't be used; I just want to make sure that everyone who has it enabled knows why they have it enabled.
Just my thoughts though.

In other news...
Got 5-5-5-15 stable, tRFC set to 52, and Extreme profile running








MCH from 1.3 to 1.36 and Memory Voltage from 2.02 to 2.12. Runs like a charm mates









Benchies:



























Thanks to Freak... Need to go find one of his posts now.

You might try running 500x8 i seem to get pretty nice memory bandwith running my cpu like that.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


You might try running 500x8 i seem to get pretty nice memory bandwith running my cpu like that.


Yes but how dependent is 500x8 on vcore?

If it'd let me drop my vcore I'd go for it. 1.4875 is NOT fun to run


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


Well yesterday was so damn hot, not only did I not progress any further in oc'ing I actually took a step backwards.
















Heres my mit, Id be happy at 4.0 for now , but hell any step forward is good for me.
Honestly it seems that if i touch any setting besides fsb nothing works.
EDIT: Noguru just wondering whats the vid on ur chip?

Code:


Code:


Robust Graphics Booster [Auto]
Cpu Clock Ratio     [8x]
Fine CPU clock ratio    [+0.5]
CPU Frequency 3.57GHZ (420x8)

*****Clock Chip Control*******
>>>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU host clock Control  [Enabled]
CPU host Frequency      [415]
PCI Express Frequency   [100]
C.I.A. 2                [Disabled]
>>>>>Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive [800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive[900mV]
CPU Clock Skew [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew [0ps]...........................Might try 50

****DRAM Performance Control****
Performance Enhance [standard]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch [Auto]
System memory multiplier [2.00D]
Memery Frequency   800     830
Dram Timing Selectable [Manual]
>>>>>Standard Timing Control
x   Cas Latency time  5  [5]
x   tRCD              6  [6]
x   tRP               6  [6]
x   tRAS              18 [18]

*****Motherboard Voltage Control****
>>>>>CPU
Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore    1.30000V [1.300]
CPU Termination 1.200V [1.2]........................try about 1.28
CPU PLL     1.500V   [1.50]
CPU Reference   .760V  [.760]
>>>>>MCH/ICH
MCH Core   1.1000V    [1.1]
MCH Reference   .760V   [.76]
MCH/DRAM Reference   .9000V   [.900]
ICH I/O      1.50000V   [1.5]
ICH CORE   1.1000V    [1.1]
>>>>DRM
DRAM Voltage  1.80000V   [1.90000]
DRAM Termination  .9000V [.9000]
Channel A Reference  .9000V  [.9000]
Channel B Reference  .9000V  [.9000]



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Anyway, my CPU is currently overclocked to 4.0 GHz, so if I need to set the references manually, then how is it done?


I'm not going to debate LLC so...
For a mild OC on Duals refs are not that big of a deal, but the higher you clock the more they will come into play so how to set them.
Set your CPU term to 1.20, now go to your CPU ref and MCH ref should say .760, and try bumping just CPU ref one notch to .785, then go back and set CPU term to what ever you need and watch the refs scale.

So before you change any ref, set CPU term to 1.20, then set refs, then set CPU term to whatever.

Hope this makes sense, if not go into BIOS and try it. Then is might!


----------



## freakb18c1

OOOOOOK........ so i got the Q9950*S* 1.1750 vid. already have a issue....

my old vid was 1.2750v 
new vid is 1.1750

when i set the vcore to 1.400 in bios it reads in cpu-z as 1.376v on my old chip, it reads the SAME voltage....

my friends q9550 1.200 vid 1.400v in bios = 1.392v ?

what gives, could it be possible that my mobo still thinks i have my 1.2750 chip in there. 
flashed bios / reinstalled windows running out of ideas. confused.


----------



## NoGuru

That is very odd, I have no idea.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


OOOOOOK........ so i got the Q9950*S* 1.1750 vid. already have a issue....

my old vid was 1.2750v 
new vid is 1.1750

when i set the vcore to 1.400 in bios it reads in cpu-z as 1.376v on my old chip, it reads the SAME voltage....

my friends q9550 1.200 vid 1.400v in bios = 1.392v ?

what gives, could it be possible that my mobo still thinks i have my 1.2750 chip in there. 
flashed bios / reinstalled windows running out of ideas. confused.


Mines the same my vcore does not hardly ever read what i set it in bios.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Yes but how dependent is 500x8 on vcore?

If it'd let me drop my vcore I'd go for it. 1.4875 is NOT fun to run










For me i didnt have to change the vcore i did have to up my mch and cpu term.


----------



## freakb18c1

oh yea i know the bios offset is by a alot but if it to be reading the same volts it just crazy
1.1750 vs 1.2750 is big jump.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
For me i didnt have to change the vcore i did have to up my mch and cpu term.


I'm going to have to try this then


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I'm going to have to try this then










yea i had been fighting with my ram getting it stable overclocked but right now its been stable for 10-12 hrs running boinc and encoding movies i had to send 2.14 for it to be stable overclocked.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
OOOOOOK........ so i got the Q9950*S* 1.1750 vid. already have a issue....

my old vid was 1.2750v
new vid is 1.1750

when i set the vcore to 1.400 in bios it reads in cpu-z as 1.376v on my old chip, it reads the SAME voltage....

my friends q9550 1.200 vid 1.400v in bios = 1.392v ?

what gives, could it be possible that my mobo still thinks i have my 1.2750 chip in there.
flashed bios / reinstalled windows running out of ideas. confused.


That is a little weird, both my 9650 (1.15vid) and xeon (1.225) always read at the same voltage, on both of my boards.


----------



## kurosu

Hey guys, anyone find a fix for the s3 sleep problem on this board? When I go above 480fsb, the board will not wake from sleep, only power cycle. Maybe a bios update?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurosu*


Hey guys, anyone find a fix for the s3 sleep problem on this board? When I go above 480fsb, the board will not wake from sleep, only power cycle. Maybe a bios update?


I think f10 final fixed it for me havet tried it in awhile tho. But you got a differt board so maybe try latest for the ud3p 1.6.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
OOOOOOK........ so i got the Q9950*S* 1.1750 vid. already have a issue....

my old vid was 1.2750v
new vid is 1.1750

when i set the vcore to 1.400 in bios it reads in cpu-z as 1.376v on my old chip, it reads the SAME voltage....

my friends q9550 1.200 vid 1.400v in bios = 1.392v ?

what gives, could it be possible that my mobo still thinks i have my 1.2750 chip in there.
flashed bios / reinstalled windows running out of ideas. confused.


Im not sure I follow this one??

What does it say is the Auto voltage on the new chip?

It should read
CPU Voltage...........1.175.: (Auto or whatever you set to) the 1.17 being your VID.

Also are you saying when you set 1.40 in bios you are getting the same cpu-z voltage in windows with both chips? Because I would assume that should be the case, I am not sure that it varies from board to board, or chip to chip.
But I know some folks here with LLC enabled set vcore in bios and get a higher vcore in windows, others get the same, I actually get about .038 lower. And I doubt any two are exactly the same...


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm experimenting with setting up Raid on my UD3P and have a couple of questions that I hope someone here can help with.

I'm using two 250gig drives. If I configure a 120gig Raid 0 as a boot partition can I also configure the rest of the space as a Raid 1 partition? I'm using the purple jMicron ports at the moment, but can easily switch to the yellow Intel ports if that would make any difference.

If that isn't possible, could the unused space be used to create any sort of Raid partition at all? I don't have a third drive available to configure a Raid 5 setup at the moment and want to have the redundancy for data and the speed for the OS (which I can easily restore from a disk image).

Lastly, if I do have to different raid partitions on the same two drives, would one failing cause the second to fail? Raid is new to me and I'm not wanting to get myself on trouble here.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I looked in the manual and didn't see this covered. I will be doing some googling this afternoon, but I wanted to ask here for any personal experience with this specific mobo.


----------



## Dilyn

Currently running 500x8








Messed with the refs... Both are at .8 @ 1.2 VTT.
RAM is at 1200 6-6-6-18 and I will be working on that later. After I finish my English Project.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I'm experimenting with setting up Raid on my UD3P and have a couple of questions that I hope someone here can help with.

I'm using two 250gig drives. If I configure a 120gig Raid 0 as a boot partition can I also configure the rest of the space as a Raid 1 partition? I'm using the purple jMicron ports at the moment, but can easily switch to the yellow Intel ports if that would make any difference.

If that isn't possible, could the unused space be used to create any sort of Raid partition at all? I don't have a third drive available to configure a Raid 5 setup at the moment and want to have the redundancy for data and the speed for the OS (which I can easily restore from a disk image).

Lastly, if I do have to different raid partitions on the same two drives, would one failing cause the second to fail? Raid is new to me and I'm not wanting to get myself on trouble here.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I looked in the manual and didn't see this covered. I will be doing some googling this afternoon, but I wanted to ask here for any personal experience with this specific mobo.

no you couldnt use the remaining as raid1 you would need a 3rd drive. You could use remaing to make another raid 0 tho for my raid i use 3 320s firt partion is like 100 gigs for os and rest is where i store games and other junk.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Currently running 500x8








Messed with the refs... Both are at .8 @ 1.2 VTT.
RAM is at 1200 6-6-6-18 and I will be working on that later. After I finish my English Project.

Nice yea i really like 500x8 it feels nice and fast and my refs for 500x8 are .0760 for cpu and 0.800 for mch my cpu does not like if i change the refs for it.


----------



## Dilyn

Is there any specific reason why Orthos reads my CPU speed as being at 5000 MHz?
I seriously think that my computer is messing with me.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

orthos reads the muti wrong alot of times its probly thinking you have a 10x muti which is the default muti on the e7300 so thats why.
500x10=5000


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Nice yea i really like 500x8 it feels nice and fast and my refs for 500x8 are .0760 for cpu and 0.800 for mch my cpu does not like if i change the refs for it.


Oh ya PC feels much snappier now with this setup.









Is there like, some type of maximum ref that should be used? 'Like a point of no return' so to speak?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


orthos reads the muti wrong alot of times its probly thinking you have a 10x muti which is the default muti on the e7300 so thats why.
500x10=5000


Makes sense... I mean, it's always read my FSB x 10. Which is true for about half of my overclocks.









Stress testing right now... So far it has passed the 8k test








After an hour I'll post a screen shot. Not gone over 76C yet... Mostly stays around 72. Gotta lower that vcore some if I can...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Orthos tends to read the DEFAULT multiplier and uses that no matter what you have set the actual multi for. Early versions of CoreTemp did the same thing.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Orthos tends to read the DEFAULT multiplier and uses that no matter what you have set the actual multi for. Early versions of CoreTemp did the same thing.


lol new versions of coretemp still does it sometimes only programs iv seen 100% read muti right is real temp and cpuz.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
OOOOOOK........ so i got the Q9950*S* 1.1750 vid. already have a issue....

my old vid was 1.2750v
new vid is 1.1750

when i set the vcore to 1.400 in bios it reads in cpu-z as 1.376v on my old chip, it reads the SAME voltage....

Fortunately, the VID of a CPU doesn't (or shouldn't) determine/dictate the actual voltage that's running through it (which is the voltage that CPU-Z displays). I mean, just because it has a lower VID, it doesn't mean that the actual voltage will be lower/different.

So in other words, everything is functioning normally.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
my friends q9550 1.200 vid 1.400v in bios = 1.392v ?

Does he have a different motherboard? I am assuming so because of this difference. Either that, or he has LLC enabled whereas perhaps you don't.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Is there any specific reason why Orthos reads my CPU speed as being at 5000 MHz?
I seriously think that my computer is messing with me.

Orthos reads it from Windows.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Oh ya PC feels much snappier now with this setup.









What was your previous overclock? I mean, I am currently using 445x9, but if I use 500x8 and then get it stable, then will I notice an increase in my system's snappiness?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Is there like, some type of maximum ref that should be used? 'Like a point of no return' so to speak?

I would like to know too, everyone!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Makes sense... I mean, it's always read my FSB x 10. Which is true for about half of my overclocks.









Stress testing right now... So far it has passed the 8k test








After an hour I'll post a screen shot. Not gone over 76C yet... Mostly stays around 72. Gotta lower that vcore some if I can...









Wow. 76Â°C? What *is* your vcore?


----------



## NoGuru

No there is no limit on references, but they will usually be around the same 4 settings, one or two up, or one or two down.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
No there is no limit on references, but they will usually be around the same 4 settings, one or two up, or one or two down.

What do you mean?

And speaking of Reference voltages, here's an open question to everyone: what do they do? I mean, what's their purpose? I'd like to know so that I have a better understanding of exactly what I'm adjusting when I'm adjusting them.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


What do you mean?

And speaking of Reference voltages, here's an open question to everyone: what do they do? I mean, what's their purpose? I'd like to know so that I have a better understanding of exactly what I'm adjusting when I'm adjusting them.


Well they are set to .760 to start, so most of the time you will increase one step ".785" or two steps ".800" and if you go the other way it will be ".745" or ".730" and this is just generally speaking.

It basically adjust the signal so it is more readable, or reduces CPU "noise".
Like taking waves in the Ocean going everywhere and putting them in a straight, surf-able pattern.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


What do you mean?

And speaking of Reference voltages, here's an open question to everyone: what do they do? I mean, what's their purpose? I'd like to know so that I have a better understanding of exactly what I'm adjusting when I'm adjusting them.



"The term GTLVREF refers to the reference Voltage of a GTL lane, hence GTLVREF (GTL Reference voltage). Essentially it sets where the noise margin is for a particular signal. It tells the microprocessor where to filter out the electrical noise in the signals associated with crosstalk and ringback, etc (primarily ringback). GTLREF voltages are supplied to the microprocessor on completely different lanes than the signal they are a reference for filtering, the voltage it self is not a signal and is constant."

Sorry, my source link is broken for that quote. It was a really good article, but it seems the admins on EVGA forums have ninja'd it from their boards.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol its driving me nuts i cant run 4200-4300 even tho 500x8 was stable so i know its not the ram or motherbaord. Right now im using .800 ref on cpu .840 on mch 1.36 on mch and 1.41 vcore core3 fails first few secs on prime.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Orthos reads it from Windows.









What was your previous overclock? I mean, I am currently using 445x9, but if I use 500x8 and then get it stable, then will I notice an increase in my system's snappiness?

Wow. 76Â°C? What *is* your vcore?


No it doesn't








Windows detects my 4 GHz just fine, thank you very much.









My previous overclock was 471x8.5. The FSB is a tad bit higher, which is probably why I feel a little bit more jump. Then again, my RAM was fairly unstable for about four hours, so it was kinda sluggish. Lots of crashing too.

That's at 100% LOAD good sir








Vcore is currently at 1.4875v. If you ever want to see what I've done, just hit the link in my sig that says 'My M.I.T. Settings'. It's quite a good read if I do say so myself.
I also have a link to voltage settings and whatnot for this board. It's a good troubleshooting guide and a basic info thread for anyone interested. Check it out









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


No there is no limit on references, but they will usually be around the same 4 settings, one or two up, or one or two down.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well they are set to .760 to start, so most of the time you will increase one step ".785" or two steps ".800" and if you go the other way it will be ".745" or ".730" and this is just generally speaking.

It basically adjust the signal so it is more readable, or reduces CPU "noise".
Like taking waves in the Ocean going everywhere and putting them in a straight, surf-able pattern.


Aaaaah gotcha









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


"The term GTLVREF refers to the reference Voltage of a GTL lane, hence GTLVREF (GTL Reference voltage). Essentially it sets where the noise margin is for a particular signal. It tells the microprocessor where to filter out the electrical noise in the signals associated with crosstalk and ringback, etc (primarily ringback). GTLREF voltages are supplied to the microprocessor on completely different lanes than the signal they are a reference for filtering, the voltage it self is not a signal and is constant."

Sorry, my source link is broken for that quote. It was a really good article, but it seems the admins on EVGA forums have ninja'd it from their boards.










Head explodes from information overload...

Overclocking my RAM again. Let's see if I can get 5-5-5-15 PL 8 tRFC 52 Extreme Profile stable at stock speed with a 500 FSB


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i wish i could run extreme profile i could get even more memory bw im already getting over over 10-11k on everything but now im wanting to run 4250 but nothing seems to wanna be stable with my cpu past 4ghz.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol i wish i could run extreme profile i could get even more memory bw im already getting over over 10-11k on everything but now im wanting to run 4250 but nothing seems to wanna be stable with my cpu past 4ghz.


I just think it's the wall for your chip. You just have to accept it









Me, on the other hand. I kill my barriers with vcore.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i dont wanna kill my cpu with vcore.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Well they are set to .760 to start, so most of the time you will increase one step ".785" or two steps ".800" and if you go the other way it will be ".745" or ".730" and this is just generally speaking.

It basically adjust the signal so it is more readable, or reduces CPU "noise".
Like taking waves in the Ocean going everywhere and putting them in a straight, surf-able pattern.

Is there a formula for figuring out which Refs should be used, or it just trial & error? Based on what I've seen so far, I think I already know that the answer is Trial & Error, however I have been taught that it never hurts to ask.

I currently have all of my Refs set to Auto, but I _am_ finally testing a 4.0 GHz overclock: I have a 1:1 ratio with the 445 MHz FSB, and so the memory is @ 890 MHz, 5-4-4-15 using 2.06V (the stock voltage range is 2.0V - 2.1V, and the profile is 2.05V). I'm using the 2.00D multiplier as well. So far, it has passed 100 runs in LinX without a single error, and I had LinX use exactly 3500 MB of memory (a problem size of 21366). I came back to my system about 12 hours after the test completed, used Firefox, but it locked up within about 10 minutes. I waited a few minutes just to see if it was some strange occurrence, but it wasn't. So, I pressed Reset, waited for it to boot back up, restarted normally, and it hasn't locked up since (this was all about 6 hours ago).

But, I'm far from done with stress testing.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
"The term GTLVREF refers to the reference Voltage of a GTL lane, hence GTLVREF (GTL Reference voltage). Essentially it sets where the noise margin is for a particular signal. It tells the microprocessor where to filter out the electrical noise in the signals associated with crosstalk and ringback, etc (primarily ringback). GTLREF voltages are supplied to the microprocessor on completely different lanes than the signal they are a reference for filtering, the voltage it self is not a signal and is constant."

Sorry, my source link is broken for that quote. It was a really good article, but it seems the admins on EVGA forums have ninja'd it from their boards.

Do you mean _this_ thread?

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=325&mpage=1









I found it by Googling _"Essentially it sets where the noise margin is for a particular signal"_. It was a somewhat random choice, but I knew that I wouldn't find anything else with the same exact sentence.

Anyway, thank you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
No it doesn't
Windows detects my 4 GHz just fine, thank you very much.

Well la dee da!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
My previous overclock was 471x8.5. The FSB is a tad bit higher, which is probably why I feel a little bit more jump. Then again, my RAM was fairly unstable for about four hours, so it was kinda sluggish. Lots of crashing too.

Oh, so that's why it's snappier now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
That's at 100% LOAD good sir
Vcore is currently at 1.4875v.

What voltage does CPU-Z display?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
If you ever want to see what I've done, just hit the link in my sig that says 'My M.I.T. Settings'. It's quite a good read if I do say so myself.

Thank you! I will keep this in mind, so please don't change your sig!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I also have a link to voltage settings and whatnot for this board. It's a good troubleshooting guide and a basic info thread for anyone interested. Check it out

Oh, nice. Again, don't change your sig because I hope to keep this in mind (I forget things easily).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Overclocking my RAM again. Let's see if I can get 5-5-5-15 *PL* 8 tRFC 52 Extreme Profile stable at stock speed with a 500 FSB

What's "PL"?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
lol i dont wanna kill my cpu with vcore.

why not? it's only money... burn it up, throw it away and get another...

i thought everyone had their own money tree? like NoGuru said, plant that money tree and water it with coins.... !!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 

Do you mean _this_ thread?

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=325&mpage=1









I found it by Googling _"Essentially it sets where the noise margin is for a particular signal"_. It was a somewhat random choice, but I knew that I wouldn't find anything else with the same exact sentence.

Anyway, thank you!



Well, it's a re-post in a different section. Was in the 7 series section and was originally posted by R0b0tc0rpse. lol, they ask you not to copy/paste info from the thread and just link the thread, but that's no good if they move it.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Is there a formula for figuring out which Refs should be used, or it just trial & error? Based on what I've seen so far, I think I already know that the answer is Trial & Error, however I have been taught that it never hurts to ask.

I currently have all of my Refs set to Auto, but I _am_ finally testing a 4.0 GHz overclock: I have a 1:1 ratio with the 445 MHz FSB, and so the memory is @ 890 MHz, 5-4-4-15 using 2.06V (the stock voltage range is 2.0V - 2.1V, and the profile is 2.05V). I'm using the 2.00D multiplier as well. So far, it has passed 100 runs in LinX without a single error, and I had LinX use exactly 3500 MB of memory (a problem size of 21366). I came back to my system about 12 hours after the test completed, used Firefox, but it locked up within about 10 minutes. I waited a few minutes just to see if it was some strange occurrence, but it wasn't. So, I pressed Reset, waited for it to boot back up, restarted normally, and it hasn't locked up since (this was all about 6 hours ago).

But, I'm far from done with stress testing.









What voltage does CPU-Z display?

Thank you! I will keep this in mind, so please don't change your sig!

Oh, nice. Again, don't change your sig because I hope to keep this in mind (I forget things easily).

What's "PL"?

Refs are somewhat trial and error. I believe it's 68% of your VTT (CPU Term) but I don't remember exactly... NoGuru would know I imagine :rolleyes;
Just set VTT to 1.2v and then set the refs, raise VTT. They will scale accordingly. Always set VTT to 1.2 before changing refs mate.

100 passes in LinX is FINE. That should be about as stable as it gets where stressing is concerned mate. LinX is HARD on the CPU. I hit eighties with it.
FireFox is buggy; lockups are to be expected. It's crashed three times while writing this reply ffs.

CPU-z shows max vcore at 1.47 something. So ya, it's not too far off from BIOS.

I don't plan on changing my sig for a while. I will keep those threads in my sig probably forever... I love this board too much to leave them









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
why not? it's only money... burn it up, throw it away and get another...

i thought everyone had their own money tree? like NoGuru said, plant that money tree and water it with coins.... !!









You're just awesome today


----------



## JrockMOD

Hey guys Just got my q9550 but haven't did much yet with it. I heard I would be able to get it to 3.4 with ease so I hope it goes that way. I want to hear from you guys what should I do ? is it the same way as the core 2 duo ?
Like before I don't like to mess with the volts, just stock overclock. I'm going to have some time to mess with it tomorrow night. Hopefully it will blow away my old 2.13 ghz @ 3.0 away! lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

depending how lucky or unlucky you are with getting a good chip it probly will do 3.4-3.8 on stock vcore mine does 3.8 on stock but needs 1.34 for 4ghz.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
depending how lucky or unlucky you are with getting a good chip it probly will do 3.4-3.8 on stock vcore mine does 3.8 on stock but needs 1.34 for 4ghz.

Don't the Q9550s do rather well?
I'd say that you'd be able to do very well with one. Although Freak has been complaining about his


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Don't the Q9550s do rather well?
I'd say that you'd be able to do very well with one. Although Freak has been complaining about his









i dont thk the q9550s are anything special thier just set to run on low vcore at stock that does not mean it will use low vcore running a overclock.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

As i remember Freak has a Q9950S now.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
As i remember Freak has a Q9950S now.


And he is disappoint.
It does not spin.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Refs are somewhat trial and error. I believe it's 68% of your VTT (CPU Term) but I don't remember exactly... NoGuru would know I imagine :rolleyes;
Just set VTT to 1.2v and then set the refs, raise VTT. They will scale accordingly. Always set VTT to 1.2 before changing refs mate.

Why should the VTT be set to 1.2 before changing Refs? And why should it be done every single time?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
100 passes in LinX is FINE. That should be about as stable as it gets where stressing is concerned mate. LinX is HARD on the CPU. I hit eighties with it.

You know that I know how most people feel about 100 runs in LinX, especially with 3500 out of 4000 MB of memory used. But you also know how I feel about stress testing. So I am far from done with stress testing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
FireFox is buggy; lockups are to be expected. It's crashed three times while writing this reply ffs.

The only times Firefox has ever locked up on me is when my overclock is unstable. I had my system at 100% stock with the EVGA 680i SLI for 7 months, and Firefox did not cause one single problem. No, not one. But the minute I tried to overclock with it is the same minute that I would experience lock-ups while using Firefox (but this wasn't a problem before I upgraded from the 9800 GTX+ to the GTX 260).

So, I know what I'm doing in this regard.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
CPU-z shows max vcore at 1.47 something. So ya, it's not too far off from BIOS.

Whoa. 1.45V is the maximum! Flame on!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I don't plan on changing my sig for a while. I will keep those threads in my sig probably forever... I love this board too much to leave them









Ha, I feel the same way. I think it's high time I add this thread to my sig.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

firefox can crash on me at random sometimes not related to my overclocks.

And you need to keep it at 1.20 befor changing so it keeps the 67% or 63% i thk right for the cpu.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

off topic:
UD3P Rev 1.1 in sale thread in case anyone is looking for " another "
UD3P

FF cashed on me once, i had like 75 tabs opened while doing some reading and research. but can't blame FF..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


firefox can crash on me at random sometimes not related to my overclocks.


And you need to keep it at 1.20 befor changing so it keeps the 67% or 63% i thk right for the cpu.[/QUOTE]
I see what happens in the BIOS now.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Is there a formula for figuring out which Refs should be used, or it just trial & error? Based on what I've seen so far, I think I already know that the answer is Trial & Error, however I have been taught that it never hurts to ask.



For a dual you can probably start with leaving the cpu ref at the default/auto 0.760 and drop the mch ref down 2-4 steps (0.680-0.720).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


For a dual you can probably start with leaving the cpu ref at the default/auto 0.760 and drop the mch ref down 2-4 steps (0.680-0.720).


Oh, but I am currently testing a 4.0 GHz overclock using 445x9.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


depending how lucky or unlucky you are with getting a good chip it probly will do 3.4-3.8 on stock vcore mine does 3.8 on stock but needs 1.34 for 4ghz.


lucky or unlucky? what you mean


----------



## PapaSmurf

Lucky = 3.4-3.8
Unlucky = less than that


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


lucky or unlucky? what you mean


You never know how good of a cpu you get till you try to overclock it thats why i said it depends how lucky you are. Like mine does 3.8ghz on its stock 1.26 but takes 1.34 for 4ghz and wont overclock past that.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh, but I am currently testing a 4.0 GHz overclock using 445x9.

Yes I saw that, your cpu ref can probably be left at default but id try lowering the mch down to 0.680 -0.720.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Yes I saw that, your cpu ref can probably be left at default but id try lowering the mch down to 0.680 -0.720.

Alright, I am trying it right now. I'll be stress testing it in maybe 6-10 hours (when I go to sleep).

Thank you for the tip!


----------



## hoss331

start with the 0.720


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


start with the 0.720


I'm actually trying 0.678V.









Or, I suppose I could just round up and say ".68".


----------



## hoss331

No the references I quoted are supposed to be set when vtt is at 1.20, once you raise vtt to the actual amount youll be using those figures will then scale up accordingly. How much vtt are you using?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


No the references I quoted are supposed to be set when vtt is at 1.20, once you raise vtt to the actual amount youll be using those figures will then scale up accordingly. How much vtt are you using?


I just looked at the BIOS, and I think I understand a little bit better now. So should I set the CPU Termination to 1.20, then set the MCH Reference to 0.680 - 0.720, and then set the CPU Termination back to what I want it to be at while allowing the MCH Reference to scale?

I am currently using a CPU Termination of 1.260V, so the MCH Reference scales to 0.718V.


----------



## hoss331

Thats it, id try the 0.720 first and see how it does.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Thats it, id try the 0.720 first and see how it does.


It's scaling it to .758, but isn't that a difference of only .002 from Auto?


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


You never know how good of a cpu you get till you try to overclock it thats why i said it depends how lucky you are. Like mine does 3.8ghz on its stock 1.26 but takes 1.34 for 4ghz and wont overclock past that.


ok I'm lost now lol

so not all cpu are the same?

whats 1.26 & 1.34? yes I know I sound like a newbie now... educate me plz









all I ever do is raise the MCH freq to get my ghz higher and thats all.. everything isn't touch...


----------



## hoss331

No auto/default is 0.760 with vtt at 1.20, at 1.26 it would be 0.798.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
ok I'm lost now lol

so not all cpu are the same?

Unfortunately, they're not. You can have 10 different systems perfectly identical to yours in every single detail, but yet get 10 different overclocking results and/or maximums. There's a small chance that one of those systems either might not overclock. There's also a somewhat decent chance that 1 of those systems will overclock quite noticeably better than the rest.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
whats 1.26 & 1.34? yes I know I sound like a newbie now... educate me plz









It's all good; that's the CPU's core voltage. It's one of the voltages that need to be adjusted when overclocking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
all I ever do is raise the MCH freq to get my ghz higher and thats all.. everything isn't touch...









You mean the FSB frequency.









Oh yeah, and off-topic: your Q9550 is an E0, not EO. Or, I could say that it's an e0, not eo. Or, "e-zero" and not an "E-O". It's a letter and then a number. But don't worry about being wrong because I have noticed that more than half of the people get it wrong.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
No auto/default is 0.760 with vtt at 1.20, at 1.26 it would be 0.798.

Whoa. So then I'm currently experimenting with 0.57% of my CPU Termination!

This is very helpful for me and it's one of the things I have been really wanting to learn more about, so thank you!


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Unfortunately, they're not. You can have 10 different systems perfectly identical to yours in every single detail, but yet get 10 different overclocking results and/or maximums. There's a small chance that one of those systems either might not overclock. There's also a somewhat decent chance that 1 of those systems will overclock quite noticeably better than the rest.

It's all good; that's the CPU's core voltage. It's one of the voltages that need to be adjusted when overclocking.


Oh he was talking about volts... I see.. is it fine to leave that stock and overclock it to 3.4 (if I'm lucky ? lol)

but how can 1 know if he has a good one? just by testing stability while overclocking?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
Oh he was talking about volts... I see.. is it fine to leave that stock and overclock it to 3.4 (if I'm lucky ? lol)

but how can 1 know if he has a good one? just by testing stability while overclocking?

Unfortunately, it's best (and strongly recommended by many) to avoid using Auto when overclocking, especially for the CPU's Vcore. I mean, on an extremely basic level, it's best to find the lowest possible Vcore necessary to keep the overclock stable. This is done with very thorough stress testing using the commonly-recommended stress tests.

I think the reason for avoiding Auto is because it will set the voltage higher than necessary, and it can possibly limit your overclock since the Auto setting can only get the Vcore to a certain point while _manually_ setting it gives you the freedom to choose any voltage you need.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Whoa. 1.45V is the maximum! Flame on!










I've heard that tighter RAM timings can lead to a lower vcore. 
I can only pray that they are right in my case


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I've heard that tighter RAM timings can lead to a lower vcore. 
I can only pray that they are right in my case










Iv never seen tight ram timigns helping anything but more memory bandwith its not releated to the cpu vcore.


----------



## JrockMOD

help guys, I just got the q9550 and i notice the box is different than the boxes I usually see.
I mainly see these type of boxes
http://image.trademic.com/200981315532912148.JPG

but I got this type
http://www.cclonline.com/resize-imag...image_id=30174

does it matter?

the specs on the sticker says its a q9550 slb8v 2.83 core 2quad


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
help guys, I just got the q9550 and i notice the box is different than the boxes I usually see.
I mainly see these type of boxes
http://image.trademic.com/200981315532912148.JPG

but I got this type
http://www.cclonline.com/resize-imag...image_id=30174

does it matter?

the specs on the sticker says its a q9550 slb8v 2.83 core 2quad


You got this one http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLB8V
SLB8V is EO stepping... Your good to go...

Probably just a new box design, so you have a more recent batch....


----------



## JrockMOD

what does slb8v malay mean


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
what does slb8v malay mean


Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntelSpecFinder*
sSpec Number: Also known as specification number. A five character string (SL7AA, SL8VN, etc.) that is printed on the processor, and used to identify the processor. By knowing the processor's sSpec Number, you can find out the processor's core speed, cache size and speed, core voltage, maximum operating temperature and so on.

And Malay I believe is that it was made in Malaysia..... I am not 100% on that..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
And Malay I believe is that it was made in Malaysia..... I am not 100% on that..

That is correct!
Have some rep









Open core temp and tell us the VID.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
That is correct!
Have some rep









Open core temp and tell us the VID.

And get to clocking that thing already, quit reading it


----------



## JrockMOD

one last thing , i don't see any gel (that stuff that came with my duo) to apply on the cpu... why is it?

as you can see I'm paranoid thinking that it has been opened lol


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


one last thing , i don't see any gel (that stuff that came with my duo) to apply on the cpu... why is it?

as you can see I'm paranoid thinking that it has been opened lol


That gel is called TIM. And it is on the stock cooler. I hope you have some.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


one last thing , i don't see any gel (that stuff that came with my duo) to apply on the cpu... why is it?

as you can see I'm paranoid thinking that it has been opened lol



...Thermal paste?
You normally by that separately









Don't use a CPU without it!!!! Or your CPU will


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That gel is called TIM. And it is on the stock cooler. I hope you have some.


Yep.. Thats where it be, under the fan assembly...

But, we recommend you use some aftermarket thermal paste and a different heatsink...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Yep.. Thats where it be, under the fan assembly...

But, we recommend you use some aftermarket thermal paste and a different heatsink...


Off topic. LMAO you just tell me when and where. The flash from my barrel is the last thing you will see.


----------



## JrockMOD

thank you for the correction, should I got some of the thermal paste with my core 2 quad? or they don't put that stuff in there no more?

edit

ohh i see it now, they have it already on the stock fan....

I'm using the ac freezer 7 pro and still have a little bit on it. is it ok to just put it back? without adding new tp?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


I'm using the ac freezer 7 pro and still have a little bit on it. is it ok to just put it back? without adding new tp?


Never never EVER do that. 
Ever.

I'm being serious.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Never never EVER do that.
Ever.

I'm being serious.

agreed dont use old paste it wont cool very good at all.


----------



## JrockMOD

had none =(
but i still went ahead and put it on....
my temp idle stock is at 18c

I'm about to overclock in a little bit.


----------



## shemer77

idle dosent mean much, we need load and ambient temperatures. but ill admit that is a pretty low idle.


----------



## JrockMOD

while playing crysis max all 8aa the 5850 was a 60c and cpu at 34c

Im going to go ahead and overclock =)

but yea I didn't had any tp left over and didn't want to wait to put on the q9550.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


help guys, I just got the q9550 and i notice the box is different than the boxes I usually see.
I mainly see these type of boxes 
http://image.trademic.com/200981315532912148.JPG

but I got this type
http://www.cclonline.com/resize-imag...image_id=30174

does it matter?

the specs on the sticker says its a q9550 slb8v 2.83 core 2quad


As 10acjed mentioned, you the s-Spec of SLB8V is the E0 stepping. There are 2 steppings for this CPU: the C1 and the E0; generally speaking, the E0 is the better overclocker.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


You got this one http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLB8V
SLB8V is EO stepping... Your good to go...

Probably just a new box design, so you have a more recent batch....


You mean E0, right?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


one last thing , i don't see any gel (that stuff that came with my duo) to apply on the cpu... why is it?

as you can see I'm paranoid thinking that it has been opened lol


For future reference, everyone refers to it as "TIM", "thermal paste", "thermal compound", or "thermal interface material", which is what "TIM" stands for.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


thank you for the correction, should I got some of the thermal paste with my core 2 quad? or they don't put that stuff in there no more?

edit

ohh i see it now, they have it already on the stock fan....

I'm using the ac freezer 7 pro and still have a little bit on it. is it ok to just put it back? without adding new tp?


This is generally a bad idea since the old paste is usually hard and crusty and usually absolutely requires something very strong to remove it, such as 91% Isopropyl Alcohol or better. In fact, I experienced this last Monday; all I had was 91% Isopropyl Alcohol, and it wasn't enough: I had to carefully finish the job with a razor by carefully scraping the remaining crusty specks of TIM off of my heatsink and my CPU.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


had none =(
but i still went ahead and put it on....
my temp idle stock is at 18c


18Â°C is 64Â°F. Therefore, unless your room temperature is like 40-50Â°F, this ambient temperature is incorrect. What software are you using to monitor the temperature?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


I'm about to overclock in a little bit.


Considering the fact that you are using the old paste from before, I urge you to wait until you can get some fresh TIM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


while playing crysis max all 8aa the 5850 was a 60c and cpu at 34c


Unfortunately, Crysis is not a good way to measure the CPU's maximum temperature.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


Im going to go ahead and overclock =)


Which versions of Vista and 7 are you using: 32-bit or 64-bit?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


but yea I didn't had any tp left over and didn't want to wait to put on the q9550.


Sometimes it's best to do things properly regardless of our own impatience.


----------



## JrockMOD

I'm using hwmonitor I used it for the past few years when I overclocked my duo. Its not that its wrong, its just that my case has lots of fans from my modifications I did to the case.

I just played around with crysis to get a quick experiment lol I ran a stability test just a few hours ago and while under load I had nearly same results. So everything looks great. Sucks that I didn't have any extra Tpaste to add on the chip but looks like its doing fine.

but for the record if I didn't apply new TIM and just use the one I had before and my temps are fine, does it mean its ok because there was enough of TIM to keep it happy? the tim wasn't hard or crusty it still was gel somewhat... but not to much.

because if there was a problem my temps would be high correct? 
what problems will happen?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


I'm using hwmonitor I used it for the past few years when I overclocked my duo. Its not that its wrong, its just that my case has lots of fans from my modifications I did to the case.


But 18Â°C is unrealistic unless your room temperature is like 45Â°F (or approximately 7Â°C).

Try Real Temp or Core Temp instead (try both because you will find that you personally prefer one's GUI over the other)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


I just played around with crysis to get a quick experiment lol I ran a stability test just a few hours ago and while under load I had nearly same results. So everything looks great. Sucks that I didn't have any extra Tpaste to add on the chip but looks like its doing fine.


Which stress test? If Prime95, then was it the Blend test? If so, then use the Small FFTs test and let it run for at least 10 minutes. Also, please report what CPU-Z is displaying for the CPU's core voltage while the stress test is running (while the Small FFTs test is running).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


but for the record if I didn't apply new TIM and just use the one I had before and my temps are fine, does it mean its ok because there was enough of TIM to keep it happy? the tim wasn't hard or crusty it still was gel somewhat... but not to much.


We will see.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But 18Â°C is unrealistic unless your room temperature is like 45Â°F (or approximately 7Â°C).

Try Real Temp or Core Temp instead (try both because you will find that you personally prefer one's GUI over the other)

Which stress test? If Prime95, then was it the Blend test? If so, then use the Small FFTs test and let it run for at least 10 minutes. Also, please report what CPU-Z is displaying for the CPU's core voltage while the stress test is running (while the Small FFTs test is running).


I just downloaded real temp and it shows ranges of 23c 23c 25c 26c

I used prime95 but I did a small test since I didn't really overclock yet (busy with paper work)

1.264 is my volt

******************************
just used core temp
and it shows 29c 30c 31c 31c
why are they all different and not the same?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


I just downloaded real temp and it shows ranges of 23c 23c 25c 26c

I used prime95 but I did a small test since I didn't really overclock yet (busy with paper work)

1.264 is my volt

******************************
just used core temp
and it shows 29c 30c 31c 31c
why are they all different and not the same?


The Small FFTs test stresses just the CPU and nothing else; also, out of all 3 preset tests in Prime95, the Small FFTs gets the temperatures the warmest. So while it's excellent for stress testing, it is also the standard for determining maximum temperatures (when it is run for approximately 10 minutes or more).

The difference in temperatures between the 4 cores is absolutely normal, but the difference between the programs is dictated by the Tj. Max that is being used by the software in question. Here's how to check (and change) the Tj. Max for all 3:

*HWMonitor:
*
Open the folder containing HWMonitor
Open the *hwmonitorw.ini* file into Notepad
The last line that says *CPU_0_TJMAX=* shows which Tj. Max it is using. For this CPU, it should be 100.
*Real Temp:*

Click the Settings button on the lower-right corner of Real Temp
The Tj. Max that it is using is in the 4 fields at the top and to the right of the "Set TJ Max" button.
To change the value, click the button
The "Idle Calibration" fields are explained here: http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/docs.php
*Core Temp:*

The Tj. Max that is displayed cannot be changed. I kinda discovered this while I was making my instructions.








For Core Temp, the only control you have over it is the "Adjust offset" control in the Options menu. But this is exactly the same as the Idle Calibration that Real Temp has. So, I prefer Real Temp over Core Temp for this reason among others.

What is your current room temperature? I mean, is it really cold or something?


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


What is your current room temperature? I mean, is it really cold or something?


my room temp is at 68-71

but cables, my concern is the (TIM) I reused the heatsink paste that was left for the core 2 duo and just used it again. I didn't have any extra to add on the quad..... If my temps in the 20c-30c is it ok??? because i was told I would get heating problems? but if that was true would they be up around 50c-60c?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*


my room temp is at 68-71

but cables, my concern is the (TIM) I reused the heatsink paste that was left for the core 2 duo and just used it again. I didn't have any extra to add on the quad..... If my temps in the 20c-30c is it ok??? because i was told I would get heating problems? but if that was true would they be up around 50c-60c?


What is the Tj. Max that each of the 3 programs are using? Can you list all 3? I mean, the one that is using 100Â°C is the most accurate one (even though these things can never be 100% accurate, practically speaking).

Also, did you run the Small FFTs test for at least 10 minutes?

The answers to these 2 questions will help arrive at an answer.


----------



## JrockMOD

I'm going to catch some zzz but I'm going to radio shack to get some thermal paste so I don't have to worry about it anymore lol.

cables I know how to use prime95.
I'm the guy who had 2.13 core 2 duo running at 3.2ghz with no increase with volts and had to use prime95 alot to test stability.

I just was concern about the thermal since my temps were still under 30c... so even though I may still have the same temps as i do know, It will be one thing to keep my mind at ease lol

but thnx =)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
I'm going to catch some zzz but I'm going to radio shack to get some thermal paste so I don't have to worry about it anymore lol.

cables I know how to use prime95.

I didn't say that you didn't know how, nor did I attempt to imply it. But with as many members as we have here on OCN, I have to cover all of my bases.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
I'm the guy who had 2.13 core 2 duo running at 3.2ghz with no increase with volts and had to use prime95 alot to test stability.

I didn't know that. I'm sorry.







But how was I supposed to know that?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
I just was concern about the thermal since my temps were still under 30c... so even though I may still have the same temps as i do know, It will be one thing to keep my mind at ease lol

but thnx =)

Ok, so case closed then? I mean, I still have unanswered questions, but if you're fine, then so be it.







But you already saw the differences in the temperature readings between these 3 programs, so I am here to help if you are willing to accept my help.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Off topic. LMAO you just tell me when and where. The flash from my barrel is the last thing you will see.










It will be a quick silent death... You will be looking for me, scanning the area with your scope wondering where I am hiding, when suddenly out of nowhere i come behind you with stealth moves and cut your throat









Hope we can catch up this weekend


----------



## TwoCables

Hey hoss331, I forgot to tell you that I tested my system after setting the MCH Ref to .680, and it passed 100 runs in LinX using a problem size of 20980. But I am far from done with stress testing.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Jrock don't bother looking at your idle temps the core chips dont display very accurte idle temps you could be 10c colder or hotter only when the cpu is under load is when the temps start to get more accurate. I remmber reading somewhere under 40c core duos dont display the correct temp most of the time.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Jrock don't bother looking at your idle temps the core chips dont display very accurte idle temps you could be 10c colder or hotter only when the cpu is under load is when the temps start to get more accurate. I remmber reading somewhere under 40c core duos dont display the correct temp most of the time.


It's actually about 50Â°C:

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/intel-...ews-29460.html


----------



## NoGuru

His Tj max is off. Has to be with those ambients. Good luck with him, you can tell him something till your blue in the face and it go's in one ear and out the other.
Still admirable.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Off topic. LMAO you just tell me when and where. The flash from my barrel is the last thing you will see.









More like the flash from your Mosfet going 'supernova'.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
More like the flash from your Mosfet going 'supernova'.









LMAO, that is most likely going to happen my friend.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It's actually about 50Â°C:

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/intel-...ews-29460.html











yea i knew it was 40 or 50 waset exacrty sure which.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


His Tj max is off. Has to be with those ambients. Good luck with him, you can tell him something till your blue in the face and it go's in one ear and out the other.
Still admirable.


hahaha so I've noticed.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Hey hoss331, I forgot to tell you that I tested my system after setting the MCH Ref to .680, and it passed 100 runs in LinX using a problem size of 20980. But I am far from done with stress testing.










Good deal, now see if it will pass blend.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Good deal, now see if it will pass blend.









hehehe I'm actually going to be doing the following stress testing over the next week or so:

12 hours of the Small FFTs test
12 hours of Blend
12 hours of In-place large FFTs
12 hours of OCCT's Small Data Set
12 hours of OCCT's Medium Data Set
12 hours of OCCT'S Large Data Set
10 passes in Memtest86+
Whatever is recommended for HCi's MemTest (I haven't used it yet)
The first 3 tests will be done in the 64-bit version of Prime95, and all 7 (including HCi's MemTest) will be performed first thing after a fresh boot with Windows slimmed down as much as possible.

I can't wait.









Oh, and there are also some special custom settings in Prime95 that I forgot about which I'll use that I still need to ask ChickenInferno about.

Now, somebody might say to me, "Dude... are you insane? That's a waste of time." But I say that it isn't. The more my system can do while it's overclocked, the more stable I know it is. My goal is to have it nearly server-grade stable.


----------



## hoss331

I wouldnt say your insane but I do honestly think that is an extreme waste of time, especially if you plan on going higher than 4ghz.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


I wouldnt say your insane but I do honestly think that is an extreme waste of time, especially if you plan on going higher than 4ghz.










I will settle at 4.0 GHz for a long time.

Besides, I have nothing but time on my hands.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I will settle at 4.0 GHz for a long time.

Besides, I have nothing but time on my hands.


How about linX?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


How about linX?


It passed 100 runs using a problem size of 20980 (3375 MB of memory).







The temperature never exceeded 60Â°C!


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It passed 100 runs using a problem size of 20980 (3375 MB of memory).







The temperature never exceeded 60Â°C!


Nice! You gonna use IBT?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


hehehe I'm actually going to be doing the following stress testing over the next week or so:

12 hours of the Small FFTs test
12 hours of Blend
12 hours of In-place large FFTs
12 hours of OCCT's Small Data Set
12 hours of OCCT's Medium Data Set
12 hours of OCCT'S Large Data Set
10 passes in Memtest86+
Whatever is recommended for HCi's MemTest (I haven't used it yet)
The first 3 tests will be done in the 64-bit version of Prime95, and all 7 (including HCi's MemTest) will be performed first thing after a fresh boot with Windows slimmed down as much as possible.

I can't wait.









Oh, and there are also some special custom settings in Prime95 that I forgot about which I'll use that I still need to ask ChickenInferno about.

Now, somebody might say to me, "Dude... are you insane? That's a waste of time." But I say that it isn't. The more my system can do while it's overclocked, the more stable I know it is. My goal is to have it nearly server-grade stable.










memtest86+ is really only good for telling you if your memory is dead or dieing. HCI's will actually test the memory stability. I typically run an over night test.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


Nice! You gonna use IBT?


But it uses exactly the same linpack test and doesn't provide the same control over it as LinX does. So, IBT is not useful to me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


memtest86+ is really only good for telling you if your memory is dead or dieing. HCI's will actually test the memory stability. I typically run an over night test.


Yeah, that's why I am going to use _both_. But I mean that Memtest86+ is good for telling me if my settings are causing my memory to produce errors.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But it uses exactly the same linpack test and doesn't provide the same control over it as LinX does. So, IBT is not useful to me.

Yeah, that's why I am going to use _both_. But I mean that Memtest86+ is good for telling me if my settings are causing my memory to produce errors.


No, memtest86+ will not properly test whether your memory setting are stable. I've had memtest86+ run for hours and report zero errors, but was not stable enough to boot windows. It's not a good stability test. It is a good failing hardware test though.


----------



## shemer77

if i get shut down while im doing something thats instablitlity right? but if i get a bsod is that a memory prob?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
No, memtest86+ will not properly test whether your memory setting are stable. I've had memtest86+ run for hours and report zero errors, but was not stable enough to boot windows. It's not a good stability test. It is a good failing hardware test though.

Exactly. I should add this to my sig.
I always laugh when people wonder why they don't have stable memory OCs and their only stress test was MEMTest.
Good luck TwoCables. Can't wait to see ALL your results









Quote:


Originally Posted by *shemer77* 
if i get shut down while im doing something thats instablitlity right? but if i get a bsod is that a memory prob?

A random shutdown could be either instability or (this is probably the more common) heat issues. If your CPU exceeds a certain temperature range, it will automatically stop working and shut down. It's a safety measure.
However, the BSOD is much more common with instability issues. Although it doesn't normally mean that it's a memory issue. My memory instability issues always return a memory page fault error or something similar. My CPU instability BSODs give me IRQ is less than or whatever that error is.
So just pay attention to the name of the error and you can normally figure it out!
Also, pay attention to when the PC crashes when adjusting an overclock... It can be very helpful. If it crashes at a certain point, you can normally figure out if it needs more volts on the vcore, MCH, RAM, etc.

I should really start checking OCN about 5 times during the course of the day... I had to read through five pages of stuff to get this far.


----------



## shemer77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


A random shutdown could be either instability or (this is probably the more common) heat issues. If your CPU exceeds a certain temperature range, it will automatically stop working and shut down. It's a safety measure.

Also, pay attention to when the PC crashes when adjusting an overclock... It can be very helpful. If it crashes at a certain point, you can normally figure out if it needs more volts on the vcore, MCH, RAM, etc.

.


Thanks, @ a certain point eh? Hmm? ill keep that in mind, and im 99% sure it isnt heat issues. You dont happen to have a guide on where it crashes, what you should do?


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But it uses exactly the same linpack test and doesn't provide the same control over it as LinX does. So, IBT is not useful to me.


The same could be said about running each of the 3 P95 tests individually. If your going to be running blend theres no reason to run small ffts or large ffts since blend will already be running all of those exact same tests and more during its run. It would just be repeating the same tests over and over again.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


No, memtest86+ will not properly test whether your memory setting are stable. I've had memtest86+ run for hours and report zero errors, but was not stable enough to boot windows. It's not a good stability test. It is a good failing hardware test though.


When I built my rig on 3/12/08, I used the EVGA 680i SLI, an 8600 GTS, and mushkin's kit # 996533 (which was blue back then). Well, I also had the HX520W.

Anyway, here's the point: when I first overclocked my system, I tried overclocking my memory too with the help of Overclock.net (yep, I was here back then). I got it to a little over 1066 MHz, and then I ran Memtest86+. It didn't last more than 2 passes, so I tweaked it with the help of OCN. Then it made about 5 passes, so I had some more help with tweaking and it ended up giving me 10 passes which I was happy with (I stopped it at the start of the 11th pass). But this doesn't mean that I am saying I believe that Memtest86+ is a good stability test for memory: it's just a good test to see if the current settings are causing the memory to produce errors.

So again: I am going to use it. But as I said before, I will also be using HCi's MemTest, so don't worry about me: I know what I want to do.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


The same could be said about running each of the 3 P95 tests individually. If your going to be running blend theres no reason to run small ffts or large ffts since blend will already be running all of those exact same tests and more during its run. It would just be repeating the same tests over and over again.


What? Forgive me man, but that is not a good comparison at all. Do you realize how different the 3 preset tests in Prime95 are from each other? Again, LinX and IBT use the exact same linpack program but just have different GUIs; but LinX just happens to provide more control over the linpack test.

Y'know, I knew I was going to wish I hadn't said anything about what I'm doing until I was all done with it. *I know what I want to do, and regarding this stuff about comparing LinX to IBT, I know what I'm talking about. *I'm sorry I have to be such a jerk about this, but do I have a choice at this point?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


Thanks, @ a certain point eh? Hmm? ill keep that in mind, and im 99% sure it isnt heat issues. You dont happen to have a guide on where it crashes, what you should do?


No, I don't. However, you can either post here with when it crashes and someone will probably have an idea.
From my past experiences, there normally needs to be an MCH bump. That normally fixes any issues I have getting it to get me to Windows.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


The same could be said about running each of the 3 P95 tests individually. If your going to be running blend theres no reason to run small ffts or large ffts since blend will already be running all of those exact same tests and more during its run. It would just be repeating the same tests over and over again.


HOSS!
If I have a tRFC at 52, what should my other setttings in that menu be? 
Or is auto for all of those just fine?

I think I've gotten it stable! Firefox doesn't crash anymore like it used to when I was unstable, and I played BFBC2 and Fallout 3 for about three hours and nothing bad happened.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Y'know, I knew I was going to wish I hadn't said anything about what I'm doing until I was all done with it. *I know what I want to do, and regarding this stuff about comparing LinX to IBT, I know what I'm talking about. *I'm sorry I have to be such a jerk about this, but do I have a choice at this point?


I don't honestly care what you do. Whatever helps you sleep better at night mate








It's just that, in our opinion, your being redundant with all your tests. I never run Large FFTs. I only run LinX if I have a low vcore. I only run Small FFTs when I'm only overclocking the CPU and nothing else. 
And I normally only stress for about four hours because I get really bored of waiting


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


HOSS!
If I have a tRFC at 52, what should my other setttings in that menu be? 
Or is auto for all of those just fine?

I think I've gotten it stable! Firefox doesn't crash anymore like it used to when I was unstable, and I played BFBC2 and Fallout 3 for about three hours and nothing bad happened.










Almost exactly my point.

All I wanted was to come in here and say, "Hey, I'm finally overclocking! Rejoice with me! I also want you to be right alongside me looking forward to the results of my stress testing!" *I did not ask for anyone to judge my stress testing plans or my choice of stress tests.*

I guess I learned a valuable lesson: next time, I'm just going to follow my gut instinct and wait until I'm all done with whatever I'm about to do (or doing) that I think is exciting.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I don't honestly care what you do. Whatever helps you sleep better at night mate








It's just that, in our opinion, your being redundant with all your tests. I never run Large FFTs. I only run LinX if I have a low vcore. I only run Small FFTs when I'm only overclocking the CPU and nothing else. 
And I normally only stress for about four hours because I get really bored of waiting










And again, I have nothing but time on my hands, so if I want to do something that others think is redundant, then I will. But the closest I'm getting to being redundant with my stress testing plans is using OCCT's Small, Medium and Large data set tests right after using Prime95's Small FFTs, Blend, and In-place large FFTs.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


What? Forgive me man, but that is not a good comparison at all. Do you realize how different the 3 preset tests in Prime95 are from each other? Again, LinX and IBT use the exact same linpack program but just have different GUIs; but LinX just happens to provide more control over the linpack test.

Y'know, I knew I was going to wish I hadn't said anything about what I'm doing until I was all done with it. *I know what I want to do, and regarding this stuff about comparing LinX to IBT, I know what I'm talking about. *I'm sorry I have to be such a jerk about this, but do I have a choice at this point?


I have no interest in arguing so you dont have to worry about that and your obviously welcome to do as you like with or without my approval.







What is the difference between the 8k ffts in blend and the 8k tests in small fft and like wise with the 1024k tests in blend and 1024ks in large ffts, besides the amount of ram used?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


HOSS!
If I have a tRFC at 52, what should my other setttings in that menu be? 
Or is auto for all of those just fine?

I think I've gotten it stable! Firefox doesn't crash anymore like it used to when I was unstable, and I played BFBC2 and Fallout 3 for about three hours and nothing bad happened.










If your using the turbo profile you can leave them on auto, if your on standard set them to 3-3-6-52-3. Performance difference between these two will be nothing.


----------



## PizzaMan

24hr looped 3Dmark06 is pretty heavy on a system. It's also one of the requirements for an official "SLi certified" system.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


If your using the turbo profile you can leave them on auto, if your on standard set them to 3-3-6-52-3. Performance difference between these two will be nothing.


Gotcha.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
I have no interest in arguing so you dont have to worry about that and your obviously welcome to do as you like with or without my approval.







What is the difference between the 8k ffts in blend and the 8k tests in small fft and like wise with the 1024k tests in blend and 1024ks in large ffts, besides the amount of ram used?

One difference is the maximum core temperature reached between the 3 tests. Another difference is that the Small FFTs tests stresses nothing else but the CPU (which is why it gets the temperatures higher).

But regardless of the technical differences, I am basing my plans off of my own experience as well as what I've seen other OCN members experience: fortunately, the experiences are very similar: having an overclocked system that can pass 12 hours of Blend, but hardly last long at all with the Small FFTs (and sometimes also the Large FFTs). Or, having a system able to pass like 12 hours of the Small FFTs, but can't last all that long with the Blend test (and so on and so forth).

Although, all that matters to me is that I want to be able to say with absolute certainty that my system is so stable that it's almost stable enough to be a high-traffic server. After all, I have the time to do it, so I don't see why not.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
One difference is the maximum core temperature reached between the 3 tests. Another difference is that the Small FFTs tests stresses nothing else but the CPU (which is why it gets the temperatures higher).

But regardless of the technical differences, I am basing my plans off of my own experience as well as what I've seen other OCN members experience: fortunately, the experiences are very similar: having an overclocked system that can pass 12 hours of Blend, but hardly last long at all with the Small FFTs (and sometimes also the Large FFTs). Or, having a system able to pass like 12 hours of the Small FFTs, but can't last all that long with the Blend test (and so on and so forth).

Although, all that matters to me is that I want to be able to say with absolute certainty that my system is so stable that it's almost stable enough to be a high-traffic server. After all, I have the time to do it, so I don't see why not.

In my experience, when you can't pass Small FFTs, you'll be hard pressed to pass Blend without any issues.

Also, just because it's stable in stress tests, doesn't make it stable in real world usage. Which is really all that matters to me in the first place.

Again, get to it. Wanna see those results mate!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
In my experience, when you can't pass Small FFTs, you'll be hard pressed to pass Blend without any issues.

Also, just because it's stable in stress tests, doesn't make it stable in real world usage. Which is really all that matters to me in the first place.

Again, get to it. Wanna see those results mate!









Don't worry about me: I'm one of the first people to tell somebody that the final "stress test" is real-world use of the system.

Anyway, I am really looking forward to the results too. However, I just realized that all that testing shouldn't be the end; instead, it could be the beginning of making my overclock very clean, where everything is at its sweet spot. Well, hopefully.









But I know me: now that I have this board, I'll probably be benching a little bit too now just to help me get an even cleaner overclock. Or, I at least _hope_ that I start benching a little!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Don't worry about me: I'm one of the first people to tell somebody that the final "stress test" is real-world use of the system.

Anyway, I am really looking forward to the results too. However, I just realized that all that testing shouldn't be the end; instead, it could be the beginning of making my overclock very clean, where everything is at its sweet spot. Well, hopefully.









But I know me: now that I have this board, I'll probably be benching a little bit too now just to help me get an even cleaner overclock. Or, I at least _hope_ that I start benching a little!

Yes well, it'll become an addiction and you'll constantly be wanting to tweak it. Don't worry about that









EDIT
What does ANY of this mean?

























1M run of MaxxPI.









RAM is currently at 5-5-5-15 tRFC 52 PL 8, running standard profile (for now







). Set vcore down to 1.45 (maxes at 69C in Orthos here) and was perfectly stable in BFBC2 for about two hours!
MCH is currently sitting at 1.38, VTT is at 1.42. Noticed something as well. My MCH Ref will not boot at anything over .76. Interesting


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Hey all, quick question about the MCH. What would be considered the max you want to set it at in a well air cooled system and what would you recommend for 8 GB of RAM. Right now I am at 1.22v and everything works great. Thanks for the help.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Don't worry about me: I'm one of the first people to tell somebody that the final "stress test" is real-world use of the system.

Anyway, I am really looking forward to the results too. However, I just realized that all that testing shouldn't be the end; instead, it could be the beginning of making my overclock very clean, where everything is at its sweet spot. Well, hopefully.









But I know me: now that I have this board, I'll probably be benching a little bit too now just to help me get an even cleaner overclock. Or, I at least _hope_ that I start benching a little!

hey, run your test, tweak and overclock. then show me what you did and how and show the results. i am not the best at overclocking nor do i claim to be. i don't have a lot of time or money. but i like to read results done in various ways to get the best knowledge possible all the way around.

i could care less is 1 person runs one program and another person runs another program, i like to see results done in all ways so I can have a super stable good quality overclock..

i run and test what i read and what i see that works to make stable overclocks. everyone here is different and does different things. WE are not all created equal and either is our rig's.....

my









on a side note:
glad to be home in the A/C !!!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
hey, run your test, tweak and overclock. then show me what you did and how and show the results. i am not the best at overclocking nor do i claim to be. i don't have a lot of time or money. but i like to read results done in various ways to get the best knowledge possible all the way around.

i could care less is 1 person runs one program and another person runs another program, i like to see results done in all ways so I can have a super stable good quality overclock..

i run and test what i read and what i see that works to make stable overclocks. everyone here is different and does different things. WE are not all created equal and either is our rig's.....

my









on a side note:
glad to be home in the A/C !!!









I hope to remember to do something like this, but I don't have any experience with documenting anything. I'm also suffering from the temptation to just leave it be the way it is if it turns out that it passes all of my planned stress testing. So I hope to remember that I know I will have tons of fun if I continue tweaking and tweaking in order to maximize the cleanliness of my overclock so that everything really is at the sweet spots!

But I have a very impatient side with this sort of thing, so this motivation you're giving me is very healthy. So, I'm also quite grateful to you for it.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I hope to remember to do something like this, but I don't have any experience with documenting anything. I'm also suffering from the temptation to just leave it be the way it is if it turns out that it passes all of my planned stress testing. So I hope to remember that I know I will have tons of fun if I continue tweaking and tweaking in order to maximize the cleanliness of my overclock so that everything really is at the sweet spots!

But I have a very impatient side with this sort of thing, so this motivation you're giving me is very healthy. So, I'm also quite grateful to you for it.


Always take screenshots of the windows after the test passes mate









Also, I don't know if you've filled out or have an MIT settings page, but I've attached mine so you can fill it out with your settings and we can also give you some ideas on what settings you should try to change if you run into issues.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Always take screenshots of the windows after the test passes mate









Also, I don't know if you've filled out or have an MIT settings page, but I've attached mine so you can fill it out with your settings and we can also give you some ideas on what settings you should try to change if you run into issues.









Oh, that .xls reminds me that I haven't finished installing all of my software yet.









Anyway, I'll try to remember to take screenshots of passed stress tests. I also want to remember to use the template to document my BIOS settings. But all in due time.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I hope to remember to do something like this, but I don't have any experience with documenting anything. I'm also suffering from the temptation to just leave it be the way it is if it turns out that it passes all of my planned stress testing. So I hope to remember that I know I will have tons of fun if I continue tweaking and tweaking in order to maximize the cleanliness of my overclock so that everything really is at the sweet spots!

But I have a very impatient side with this sort of thing, so this motivation you're giving me is very healthy. So, I'm also quite grateful to you for it.

hey, if your remember to jot stuff down and share then please do, if not and you can remember small little things that helped you please share. knowledge is the key....

and i completely understand that some motivation can be healthy for you.








we may be a few states apart and not know one and other but we have the same passions and drives and the same motherboard so it makes us all close, like a family (UD3) Family...


----------



## JrockMOD

Hey two cables, I apologize. I forgot your only trying to lend some information.

I went ahead and got some artic silver 5 and applied it using a card to smooth it all out. So far my temps are reading 26c-29c on all three programs. No a/c today since its windy outside. But yea I feel better now that I got new TIM placed on the chip/heatsink


----------



## Dilyn

Guys.... Guess what....


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Guys.... Guess what....




























Nice OC Dilyn









TwoCables: Have you begun overclocking yet? If so, what sort of voltage do you need to put through your E8400 to get it to appear stable at 4.0 (I know its gonna be tweaked in the testing phase). Also, how are you planning on hitting 4.0? Gonna go the 500x8 route I hope


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
Nice OC Dilyn









*Preparing to one-up myself*

DONE


















































This would be on the EXTREME setting. Went from 1.36v MCH to 1.46v.


----------



## hoss331

And if you were on an older bios that would be even better.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
And if you were on an older bios that would be even better.









I used to be on F9. Hah.
I haven't noticed any difference between the two. All my settings from F9 work just great on F11, and I get the same results.


----------



## hoss331

Your settings shouldnt necessarily change but the read bandwidth dropped and latency increased on the newer bios. Im not sure when the change over was for the R boards but on the Ps all bios newer than F10b have the reduced bandwidth. I dont have any runs on hand for 1200 but if you want to see the difference see if you can do a run at 1250 cas5.


----------



## JrockMOD

so far I ran prime95 for exactly 6 hours and so far everything passed @ 3.4ghz
my temps are at 60c-66c High stress level @ stock volts.
I read that going over 71c is the red flag correct?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
so far I ran prime95 for exactly 6 hours and so far everything passed @ 3.4ghz
my temps are at 60c-66c High stress level @ stock volts.
I read that going over 71c is the red flag correct?

70c is about the limit I want to see mine at. Intel lists it as 72c, but there are some questions as to what is really the breaking point...

In the data sheets it give other references.. And IF 71 was really the breaking point, why is the tjmax 100c or 95c etc.... That would seem foolinh to design it to shut off that much higher than the breaking point...

Here is a good read on the subject
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-voltages.html

Basically, 71c is our desired max, but if running IBT/LINX I think its safe to assume you will never see the max temp in real world.
Prime95 small fft's will get it hotter than any game or program, so if it hits 73 - 75c while stressing I think your ok...

But a better solution would be to swap that AF7 for a TRUE or H50....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
Hey two cables, I apologize. I forgot your only trying to lend some information.

I went ahead and got some artic silver 5 and applied it using a card to smooth it all out. So far my temps are reading 26c-29c on all three programs. No a/c today since its windy outside. But yea I feel better now that I got new TIM placed on the chip/heatsink

It's alright - I wasn't at my best anyway. I was really negative for some reason.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
Nice OC Dilyn









TwoCables: Have you begun overclocking yet? If so, what sort of voltage do you need to put through your E8400 to get it to appear stable at 4.0 (I know its gonna be tweaked in the testing phase). Also, how are you planning on hitting 4.0? Gonna go the 500x8 route I hope









I installed my motherboard almost 2 weeks ago on a Monday (the 17th), and I finally began overclocking sometime last Sunday.

I jumped straight to 4.0 GHz using the settings from the template below which was given to me by Ross211 (my changes are in bold, but this is what all of my settings are):



Spoiler: M.I.T. Template



MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto or Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: *9X*
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: *4.00 GHz (445x9)*

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: *445*
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: *100*

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<<
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<<

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 890
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ *5*
tRCD ......................................... *4*
tRP'........................................... *4*
tRAS.......................................... *15*

Set all Suggested below to highest Values first. Then later you can lower, one at a time, testing as you go

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... *Auto*
tWTR.......................................... *Auto*
tWR............................................ *Auto*
tRFC........................................... *Auto*
tRTP........................................... *Auto*
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ *Auto*

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH *(I chose 10, which says 11 in the column to its left)*
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH *(I chose 10, which says 11 in the column to its left)*
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: *1.35625V (1.312V idle, 1.280V under load)*

CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*.......: << If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.2-1.5 depending on Vcore, try to keep at least .1 under vcore. Auto is fine if not overclocking *I chose 1.26V*

CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: << If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.5-1.65. Auto is fine if not overclocking *1.59v*

CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.......: <<< .64% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly *Auto*

CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,,0.800V*.......:<<< .67% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly *I don't have this setting*

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: << *1.24V*
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V...........; <<< Leave *0.718V (I set CPU Term to 1.20, then chose 0.680V here, then raised CPU Term back up to 1.26V) - thank you, hoss!!*
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: <<< Leave *Auto*
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: <<< Leave *Auto*
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: <<< Leave *1.20V* (I'm being cautious)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: *2.08V, making 2.06V in Windows*
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: <<< Leave *Auto*
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave *Auto*
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave *Auto*

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled] *Disabled*
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC *Disabled*

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Disabled]



Of course, I tweaked it just a tiny bit and ended up with a fairly stable 4.0 GHz overclock within a matter of like 10 minutes (or however long it took me to go through this template).

But now after seeing your overclock of 4.25 GHz with just 1.26V, I can see now that I probably don't need 1.280V under full load!

Anyway, I finally tested the overclock for the first time on Tuesday night and it passed 100 runs of LinX with a Problem Size of 21366 (or, 3500 MB of memory). The CPU's core temperature never exceeded 60Â°C either.









At that time, my MCH Reference was set to Auto. So then hoss311 had me manually set it to somewhere between .680 and .720, and so I decided to shoot for .680 just to see what would happen; it's going well so far! It passed 100 runs of LinX again with a problem size of 20980 (3375 MB)! So thank you again, hoss!

Now, I'm curious about one thing: why 500x8 instead of 445x9? Is it just because of how 500x8 sets it to precisely 4000 MHz as opposed to 4005?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
so far I ran prime95 for exactly 6 hours and so far everything passed @ 3.4ghz
my temps are at 60c-66c High stress level @ stock volts.
I read that going over 71c is the red flag correct?

The Thermal Specification is 71.4Â°C, but this has nothing to do with the core temperature. Here is Intel's definition of the Thermal Specification:

Quote:

*Thermal Specification:* The thermal specification shown is the maximum case temperature at the maximum Thermal Design Power (TDP) value for that processor. It is measured at the geometric center on the topside of the processor integrated heat spreader. For processors without integrated heat spreaders such as mobile processors, the thermal specification is referred to as the junction temperature (Tj). The maximum junction temperature is defined by an activation of the processor IntelÂ® Thermal Monitor. The Intel Thermal Monitor's automatic mode is used to indicate that the maximum TJ has been reached.
Take notice of how it is measured on the "geometric center on the *topside* of the processor integrated heat spreader": this is the same place where the heatsink makes physical contact with the CPU.

But the Tj. Max of this CPU is approximately 100Â°C, and it does indeed refer to the CPU's core temperature. This is the temperature where, if it were reached, then the CPU would turn itself off. It is designed this way just in case it is installed in a system where the motherboard has no such protective measures.

So if you're running a stress test and see that the temperature is like 80Â°C, then don't panic with thoughts of permanent destruction to the CPU: that's still a distance of 20Â°C to the Tj. Max (or, the "Thermaljunction Maximum). There are people here on Overclock.net whose 45nm Core2 CPUs have exceeded 90Â°C for longer than 10 minutes and are still running just fine today.

So 66Â°C under linpack is fine.









*Edit:* Here's a great article which is very helpful on this subject: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/intel-...ews-29460.html


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Your settings shouldnt necessarily change but the read bandwidth dropped and latency increased on the newer bios. Im not sure when the change over was for the R boards but on the Ps all bios newer than F10b have the reduced bandwidth. I dont have any runs on hand for 1200 but if you want to see the difference see if you can do a run at 1250 cas5.

Hmm... I did not know this.
Is it possible to flash back to F9?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It's alright - I wasn't at my best anyway. I was really negative for some reason.









I installed my motherboard almost 2 weeks ago on a Monday (the 17th), and I finally began overclocking sometime last Sunday.

I jumped straight to 4.0 GHz using the settings from the template below which was given to me by Ross211 (my changes are in bold, but this is what all of my settings are):

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto or Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: *9X*
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: *4.00 GHz (445x9)*

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: *445*
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: *100*

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<<

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 890 
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ *5*
tRCD ......................................... *4*
tRP'........................................... *4*
tRAS.......................................... *15*

Set all Suggested below to highest Values first. Then later you can lower, one at a time, testing as you go

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... *Auto*
tWTR.......................................... *Auto*
tWR............................................ *Auto*
tRFC........................................... *Auto*
tRTP........................................... *Auto*
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ *Auto*

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH *(I chose 10, which says 11 in the column to its left)*
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH *(I chose 10, which says 11 in the column to its left)*
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................:* 1.35625V (1.312V idle, 1.280V under load)*

CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*.......: << If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.2-1.5 depending on Vcore, try to keep at least .1 under vcore. Auto is fine if not overclocking* I chose 1.26V*

CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: << If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.5-1.65. Auto is fine if not overclocking* 1.59v*

CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*.......: <<< .64% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly *Auto*

CPU Reference2â€¦â€¦â€¦,,0.800V*.......:<<< .67% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly *I don't have this setting*

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: << *1.24V*
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V...........; <<< Leave *0.718V (I set CPU Term to 1.20, then chose 0.680V here, then raised CPU Term back up to 1.26V) - thank you, hoss!!*
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........: <<< Leave *Auto*
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: <<< Leave *Auto*
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............: <<< Leave *1.20V* (I'm being cautious)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: *2.08V, making 2.06V in Windows*
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: <<< Leave *Auto*
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave *Auto*
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave *Auto*

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled] *Disabled*
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC *Disabled*

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Disabled]

Of course, I tweaked it just a tiny bit and ended up with a fairly stable 4.0 GHz overclock within a matter of like 10 minutes (or however long it took me to go through this template).

But now after seeing your overclock of 4.25 GHz with just 1.26V, I can see now that I probably don't need 1.280V under full load!

Anyway, I finally tested the overclock for the first time on Tuesday night and it passed 100 runs of LinX with a Problem Size of 21366 (or, 3500 MB of memory). The CPU's core temperature never exceeded 60Â°C either.









At that time, my MCH Reference was set to Auto. So then hoss311 had me manually set it to somewhere between .680 and .720, and so I decided to shoot for .680 just to see what would happen; it's going well so far! It passed 100 runs of LinX again with a problem size of 20980 (3375 MB)! So thank you again, hoss!

Now, I'm curious about one thing: why 500x8 instead of 445x9? Is it just because of how 500x8 sets it to precisely 4000 MHz as opposed to 4005?

The Thermal Specification is 71.4Â°C, but this has nothing to do with the core temperature. Here is Intel's definition of the Thermal Specification:
Take notice of how it is measured on the "geometric center on the *topside* of the processor integrated heat spreader": this is the same place where the heatsink makes physical contact with the CPU.

But the Tj. Max of this CPU is approximately 100Â°C, and it does indeed refer to the CPU's core temperature. This is the temperature where, if it were reached, then the CPU would turn itself off. It is designed this way just in case it is installed in a system where the motherboard has no such protective measures.

So if you're running a stress test and see that the temperature is like 80Â°C, then don't panic with thoughts of permanent destruction to the CPU: that's still a distance of 20Â°C to the Tj. Max (or, the "Thermaljunction Maximum). There are people here on Overclock.net whose 45nm Core2 CPUs have exceeded 90Â°C for longer than 10 minutes and are still running just fine today.

So 66Â°C under linpack is fine.









*Edit: *Here's a great article which is very helpful on this subject: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/intel-...ews-29460.html


Well, it really depends on your RAM. I use the 500x8 (now running 500x9 though) method because it gets me closer to my posted speed of 1066mhz RAM, I haven't taken the time to really push some FSB runs on my RAM to see how high I can get it above the rated 1066 and how much I need to loosen timings or increase voltage to get it there. From what I've read, the Mushkin sets are binned nicely, and should actually go well above their rated speeds with minimal effort... is yours a 800mhz kit? 900? 1066?

Obviously the closer you can get it to the rated the better. I can get mine to boot at 533x9 (right around 4.8GHz) but this cooler can't handle the temps. Next step is some FSB runs to see what I can do with this RAM to get it up near a 1110mhz range, as I want my PC running 24/7 at 5ghz once I get her under water. Water should be installed within the next couple weeks and then its time to realllllly beat the **** out of her.

I'm still not sure which route to go though, I want to upgrade to a Q9550, they're such great values at Microcenter and if I get a decent chip, i'll certainly get her over 4ghz under water but the 2 extra cores make me a happy camper. BF:BC2 would love the extra cores, and thats frankly where I see the largest slow down... everything else I can run to hell and back. Other than BF:BC2, everything else is more or less Source games... and I can hit upwards of 300FPS in those anyhow









As to your voltage remarks, If you go too low on voltage she should crash rather quickly, so get her rock hard stable at 4.00ghz with the current voltage settings, and then do quick prime runs with one click down on your voltage until she doesn't survive say... 30 minutes or so on Small FFTs. Once she crashes on Small FFTs, raise the voltage one click and then give her another long session of either Prime95 or LinX (I prefer Prime, never use LinX... matter of preference as you debated a few pages back







)

These chips really don't need the volts until you start pushing beyond the 4.25-4.5 range. I'm actually running mine at 4.5, stable for 3+ months, with it only shutting down if a windows update applies while i'm sleeping and it needs the restart. So... 3 months stable. At 4.5, I'm running at 1.32 I believe. 4.25 is 1.26v... 4.8ghz I'm only about 1.36v but like I said, temps run amock.


----------



## TwoCables

DaClownie: thank you for this reply!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Well, it really depends on your RAM. I use the 500x8 (now running 500x9 though) method because it gets me closer to my posted speed of 1066mhz RAM, I haven't taken the time to really push some FSB runs on my RAM to see how high I can get it above the rated 1066 and how much I need to loosen timings or increase voltage to get it there. From what I've read, the Mushkin sets are binned nicely, and should actually go well above their rated speeds with minimal effort... is yours a 800mhz kit? 900? 1066?


It's 800 MHz. But this reminds me that I tried 500x8 and then put it back to 445x9 just because I need to keep the memory clock as close to stock as possible. But I admit that I would love to use 500x8 just because it's like I said: it's a perfect 4.00 GHz. hehehe Oh man I'm so anal.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Obviously the closer you can get it to the rated the better. I can get mine to boot at 533x9 (right around 4.8GHz) but this cooler can't handle the temps. Next step is some FSB runs to see what I can do with this RAM to get it up near a 1110mhz range, as I want my PC running 24/7 at 5ghz once I get her under water. Water should be installed within the next couple weeks and then its time to realllllly beat the **** out of her.

I'm still not sure which route to go though, I want to upgrade to a Q9550, they're such great values at Microcenter and if I get a decent chip, i'll certainly get her over 4ghz under water but the 2 extra cores make me a happy camper. BF:BC2 would love the extra cores, and thats frankly where I see the largest slow down... everything else I can run to hell and back. Other than BF:BC2, everything else is more or less Source games... and I can hit upwards of 300FPS in those anyhow









As to your voltage remarks, If you go too low on voltage she should crash rather quickly, so get her rock hard stable at 4.00ghz with the current voltage settings, and then do quick prime runs with one click down on your voltage until she doesn't survive say... 30 minutes or so on Small FFTs. Once she crashes on Small FFTs, raise the voltage one click and then give her another long session of either Prime95 or LinX (I prefer Prime, never use LinX... matter of preference as you debated a few pages back







)


I love this advice! Thank you! One of the reasons why I like this is because it means I'll be able to spend more time testing and tweaking the settings (I'm hoping that it will encourage me to do so). My impatient side wants me to just stop after I'm finished with this extreme testing plan that I have, but my last board was the lowly EVGA 680i SLI (122-CK-NF68), and so I think I'm way overdue to get down to business in the same way everyone else does here on OCN!

I mean, with that board, all I really did was set the overclock, did my extreme testing, found it to be stable, and then I just left it without trying to see if I could use less voltage or anything like that (I didn't try to get a more _professional_ overclock). But now I have a real motherboard, so I'm finally enabled to do great things!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


These chips really don't need the volts until you start pushing beyond the 4.25-4.5 range. I'm actually running mine at 4.5, stable for 3+ months, with it only shutting down if a windows update applies while i'm sleeping and it needs the restart. So... 3 months stable. At 4.5, I'm running at 1.32 I believe. 4.25 is 1.26v... 4.8ghz I'm only about 1.36v but like I said, temps run amock.










This makes me curious about one thing: what does Core Temp say your E8400's VID is? Mine's 1.2500V.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

off topic slightly here............

Happy Holiday's to the UD3 Family !!


----------



## shemer77

does the lenght of the time it takes before it crashes means your getting closer to stability







?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shemer77* 
does the lenght of the time it takes before it crashes means your getting closer to stability







?

Sometimes, yes. It can mean you're on the right track. Bump what ever you just bumped, again.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Hmm... I did not know this.
Is it possible to flash back to F9?










i jumped about from 9 10 12 beta and 11 a few times with mine before i settled on f11.

not 100% now but i think after i used 11 the first time i was stuck with it as my back up bios tho, not that i see that as an issue as once i got the settings right i got the best performance for f11.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


I'm still not sure which route to go though, I want to upgrade to a Q9550, they're such great values at Microcenter and if I get a decent chip, i'll certainly get her over 4ghz under water but the 2 extra cores make me a happy camper. BF:BC2 would love the extra cores, and thats frankly where I see the largest slow down... everything else I can run to hell and back. Other than BF:BC2, everything else is more or less Source games... and I can hit upwards of 300FPS in those anyhow










I don't understand why everyone says that BFBC2 is so hard to run... I have it maxed out and I play just fine









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I love this advice! Thank you! One of the reasons why I like this is because it means I'll be able to spend more time testing and tweaking the settings (I'm hoping that it will encourage me to do so). My impatient side wants me to just stop after I'm finished with this extreme testing plan that I have, but my last board was the lowly EVGA 680i SLI (122-CK-NF68), and so I think I'm way overdue to get down to business in the same way everyone else does here on OCN!

I mean, with that board, all I really did was set the overclock, did my extreme testing, found it to be stable, and then I just left it without trying to see if I could use less voltage or anything like that (I didn't try to get a more _professional_ overclock). But now I have a real motherboard, so I'm finally enabled to do great things!


Don't worry. It's like an addiction. As soon as you start tweaking, you'll never want to stop. I mean, I was just like you... I wanted to just get a good overclock and keep it there. But now I'm trying to squeeze every ounce I can out of this thing. It's fun. Pisses you off at times ("WHY WON'T MY MCH REF GO HIGHER!!1!!!!! FFFFFFFUUUUUU") but it always keeps you coming back









Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


off topic slightly here............

Happy Holiday's to the UD3 Family !!


Same to you mate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


i jumped about from 9 10 12 beta and 11 a few times with mine before i settled on f11.

not 100% now but i think after i used 11 the first time i was stuck with it as my back up bios tho, not that i see that as an issue as once i got the settings right i got the best performance for f11.


ya I was going to go back to F9, but then I saw that they released F12. Now I can't decide









Oh well. Guess I can just try them both


----------



## TwoCables

Ok, I am officially (and finally) very impressed by the EP45-UD3P. I just did some tweaking, and so here are my "before and after" settings:

*Before:*

CPU Vcore...............1.35625V (1.312V idle, 1.280V under load)
CPU Termination.......1.260V
CPU PLL..................1.590V

MCH Core................1.240V
MCH Reference.........0.718V
ICH Core.................1.200V

*After*

CPU Vcore...............1.27500V (1.232V idle, 1.216V load)
CPU Termination.......1.200V
CPU PLL..................1.500V

MCH Core................1.200V
MCH Reference.........0.680V
ICH Core.................1.100V

Here's a template showing _*all*_ of my settings (which include the previous settings)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto or Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: *9X*
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: *4.00 GHz (445x9)*

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: *445*
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: *100*

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<<

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 890 
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ *5*
tRCD ......................................... *4*
tRP'........................................... *4*
tRAS.......................................... *15*

Set all Suggested below to highest Values first. Then later you can lower, one at a time, testing as you go

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... *Auto*
tWTR.......................................... *Auto*
tWR............................................ *Auto*
tRFC........................................... *Auto*
tRTP........................................... *Auto*
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ *Auto*

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH *(I chose 10, which says 11 in the column to its left)*
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH *(I chose 10, which says 11 in the column to its left)*
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................:* 1.35625V (1.312V idle, 1.280V under load)*

CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*.......: << If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.2-1.5 depending on Vcore, try to keep at least .1 under vcore. Auto is fine if not overclocking* I chose 1.26V*

CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: << If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.5-1.65. Auto is fine if not overclocking* 1.59v*

CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.......: <<< .64% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly *Auto*

CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,,0.800V*.......:<<< .67% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly *I don't have this setting*

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: << *1.24V*
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V...........; <<< Leave *0.718V (I set CPU Term to 1.20, then chose 0.680V here, then raised CPU Term back up to 1.26V) - thank you, hoss!!*
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: <<< Leave *Auto*
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: <<< Leave *Auto*
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: <<< Leave *1.20V* (I'm being cautious)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: *2.08V, making 2.06V in Windows*
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: <<< Leave *Auto*
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave *Auto*
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave *Auto*

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled] *Disabled*
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC *Disabled*

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Disabled]

So yeah, I am hooked. I started tweaking gently at first, and then I just kept tweaking and tweaking. But I decided to stop here and post about this little adventure.









I am amazed it's even working!! Although, I haven't tested it yet!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Ok, I am officially (and finally) very impressed by the EP45-UD3P. I just did some tweaking, and so here are my "before and after" settings:

*Before:*

CPU Vcore...............1.35625V (1.312V idle, 1.280V under load)
CPU Termination.......1.260V
CPU PLL..................1.590V

MCH Core................1.240V
MCH Reference.........0.718V
ICH Core.................1.200V

*After*

CPU Vcore...............1.27500V (1.232V idle, 1.216V load)
CPU Termination.......1.200V
CPU PLL..................1.500V

MCH Core................1.200V
MCH Reference.........0.680V
ICH Core.................1.100V

Here's a template showing _*all*_ of my settings (which include the previous settings)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto or Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: *9X*
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: *4.00 GHz (445x9)*

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: *445*
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: *100*

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<<

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 890 
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ *5*
tRCD ......................................... *4*
tRP'........................................... *4*
tRAS.......................................... *15*

Set all Suggested below to highest Values first. Then later you can lower, one at a time, testing as you go

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... *Auto*
tWTR.......................................... *Auto*
tWR............................................ *Auto*
tRFC........................................... *Auto*
tRTP........................................... *Auto*
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ *Auto*

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH *(I chose 10, which says 11 in the column to its left)*
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH *(I chose 10, which says 11 in the column to its left)*
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................:* 1.35625V (1.312V idle, 1.280V under load)*

CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*.......: << If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.2-1.5 depending on Vcore, try to keep at least .1 under vcore. Auto is fine if not overclocking* I chose 1.26V*

CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: << If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.5-1.65. Auto is fine if not overclocking* 1.59v*

CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*.......: <<< .64% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly *Auto*

CPU Reference2â€¦â€¦â€¦,,0.800V*.......:<<< .67% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly *I don't have this setting*

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: << *1.24V*
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V...........; <<< Leave *0.718V (I set CPU Term to 1.20, then chose 0.680V here, then raised CPU Term back up to 1.26V) - thank you, hoss!!*
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........: <<< Leave *Auto*
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: <<< Leave *Auto*
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............: <<< Leave *1.20V* (I'm being cautious)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: *2.08V, making 2.06V in Windows*
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: <<< Leave *Auto*
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave *Auto*
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave *Auto*

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled] *Disabled*
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC *Disabled*

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Disabled]

So yeah, I am hooked. I started tweaking gently at first, and then I just kept tweaking and tweaking. But I decided to stop here and post about this little adventure.









I am amazed it's even working, but I haven't tested it yet!


Yay


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Yay










lol


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


lol










Hey Twocables, long time no see my good friend. How are you?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Ok, I am officially (and finally) very impressed by the EP45-UD3P. I just did some tweaking, and so here are my "before and after" settings:

*Before:*

CPU Vcore...............1.35625V (1.312V idle, 1.280V under load)
CPU Termination.......1.260V
CPU PLL..................1.590V

MCH Core................1.240V
MCH Reference.........0.718V
ICH Core.................1.200V

*After*

CPU Vcore...............1.27500V (1.232V idle, 1.216V load)
CPU Termination.......1.200V
CPU PLL..................1.500V

MCH Core................1.200V
MCH Reference.........0.680V
ICH Core.................1.100V

Here's a template showing _*all*_ of my settings (which include the previous settings)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto or Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: *9X*
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: *4.00 GHz (445x9)*

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: *445*
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: *100*

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<<

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 890 
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ *5*
tRCD ......................................... *4*
tRP'........................................... *4*
tRAS.......................................... *15*

Set all Suggested below to highest Values first. Then later you can lower, one at a time, testing as you go

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... *Auto*
tWTR.......................................... *Auto*
tWR............................................ *Auto*
tRFC........................................... *Auto*
tRTP........................................... *Auto*
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ *Auto*

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH *(I chose 10, which says 11 in the column to its left)*
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH *(I chose 10, which says 11 in the column to its left)*
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................:* 1.35625V (1.312V idle, 1.280V under load)*

CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*.......: << If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.2-1.5 depending on Vcore, try to keep at least .1 under vcore. Auto is fine if not overclocking* I chose 1.26V*

CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: << If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.5-1.65. Auto is fine if not overclocking* 1.59v*

CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*.......: <<< .64% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly *Auto*

CPU Reference2â€¦â€¦â€¦,,0.800V*.......:<<< .67% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly *I don't have this setting*

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: << *1.24V*
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V...........; <<< Leave *0.718V (I set CPU Term to 1.20, then chose 0.680V here, then raised CPU Term back up to 1.26V) - thank you, hoss!!*
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........: <<< Leave *Auto*
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: <<< Leave *Auto*
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............: <<< Leave *1.20V* (I'm being cautious)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: *2.08V, making 2.06V in Windows*
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: <<< Leave *Auto*
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave *Auto*
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave *Auto*

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled] *Disabled*
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC *Disabled*

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Disabled]

So yeah, I am hooked. I started tweaking gently at first, and then I just kept tweaking and tweaking. But I decided to stop here and post about this little adventure.









I am amazed it's even working!! Although, I haven't tested it yet!


I personally run 1.57 on the PLL otherwise I'm unable to allow my computer to sleep (I disabled it anyway, but I digress) and come back out of sleep. Term is usually advised to keep .03-.04 below your CPU voltages, so if you're on 1.26 it should read somewhere in the 1.22-1.23 range. Now mind you, this is just typical settings for probably 95% of all users but I know its lended its hand at making me stable for months on end.

As to my VID... 1.2375 is my VID.
Keep tweaking that chip, and thats some heavy duty FSB and timings on that RAM. Whats the stock timings? 4-4-4-12?


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Ok, I am officially (and finally) very impressed by the EP45-UD3P. I just did some tweaking, and so here are my "before and after" settings:

*Before:*

CPU Vcore...............1.35625V (1.312V idle, 1.280V under load)
CPU Termination.......1.260V
CPU PLL..................1.590V

MCH Core................1.240V
MCH Reference.........0.718V
ICH Core.................1.200V

*After*

CPU Vcore...............1.27500V (1.232V idle, 1.216V load)
CPU Termination.......1.200V
CPU PLL..................1.500V

MCH Core................1.200V
MCH Reference.........0.680V
ICH Core.................1.100V

Here's a template showing _*all*_ of my settings (which include the previous settings)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto or Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: *9X*
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: *4.00 GHz (445x9)*

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: *445*
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: *100*

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<<

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 890 
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ *5*
tRCD ......................................... *4*
tRP'........................................... *4*
tRAS.......................................... *15*

Set all Suggested below to highest Values first. Then later you can lower, one at a time, testing as you go

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... *Auto*
tWTR.......................................... *Auto*
tWR............................................ *Auto*
tRFC........................................... *Auto*
tRTP........................................... *Auto*
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ *Auto*

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH *(I chose 10, which says 11 in the column to its left)*
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH *(I chose 10, which says 11 in the column to its left)*
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................:* 1.35625V (1.312V idle, 1.280V under load)*

CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*.......: << If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.2-1.5 depending on Vcore, try to keep at least .1 under vcore. Auto is fine if not overclocking* I chose 1.26V*

CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: << If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.5-1.65. Auto is fine if not overclocking* 1.59v*

CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*.......: <<< .64% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly *Auto*

CPU Reference2â€¦â€¦â€¦,,0.800V*.......:<<< .67% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly *I don't have this setting*

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: << *1.24V*
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V...........; <<< Leave *0.718V (I set CPU Term to 1.20, then chose 0.680V here, then raised CPU Term back up to 1.26V) - thank you, hoss!!*
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........: <<< Leave *Auto*
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: <<< Leave *Auto*
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............: <<< Leave *1.20V* (I'm being cautious)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: *2.08V, making 2.06V in Windows*
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: <<< Leave *Auto*
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave *Auto*
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave *Auto*

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled] *Disabled*
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC *Disabled*

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Disabled]

So yeah, I am hooked. I started tweaking gently at first, and then I just kept tweaking and tweaking. But I decided to stop here and post about this little adventure.









I am amazed it's even working!! Although, I haven't tested it yet!



Just a suggestion if your wanting some better bandwidth, on 2.00D you can run static tread down to 9 with cas5 and if you run at cas4 you can drop it down to 8.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But the Tj. Max of this CPU is approximately 100Â°C, and it does indeed refer to the CPU's core temperature. This is the temperature where, if it were reached, then the CPU would turn itself off. It is designed this way just in case it is installed in a system where the motherboard has no such protective measures.

So if you're running a stress test and see that the temperature is like 80Â°C, then don't panic with thoughts of permanent destruction to the CPU: that's still a distance of 20Â°C to the Tj. Max (or, the "Thermaljunction Maximum). There are people here on Overclock.net whose 45nm Core2 CPUs have exceeded 90Â°C for longer than 10 minutes and are still running just fine today.

So 66Â°C under linpack is fine.









*Edit: *Here's a great article which is very helpful on this subject: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/intel-...ews-29460.html



Yeah, I think its safe to say if our cpu's top out at 75c or so occasionally we are ok, but the safe range is under 71c, meaning dont run it 24/7 at 75c......

Temps - Volts are always areas of concern for me, I prefer to stay under 1.36v(windows) and under 65c (Load) for my 24/7 clocks....

For benching tho, all bets are off..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Hey Twocables, long time no see my good friend. How are you?


Whoa! Bradley!

I'm doing ok, I suppose. I can't complain. I'm still the same as before!









I haven't seen you for a very long time, though. Did you get a life?!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


I personally run 1.57 on the PLL otherwise I'm unable to allow my computer to sleep (I disabled it anyway, but I digress) and come back out of sleep. Term is usually advised to keep .03-.04 below your CPU voltages, so if you're on 1.26 it should read somewhere in the 1.22-1.23 range.


Are you referring to the CPU core voltage that's selected in the BIOS, or are you referring to the actual voltage? If the actual, then full load or idle?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Now mind you, this is just typical settings for probably 95% of all users but I know its lended its hand at making me stable for months on end.

As to my VID... 1.2375 is my VID.


Nice! But, I know I can only use the VID as a general indication of what kind of overclocker it is.







But still, 1.26V for 4.25 GHz!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Keep tweaking that chip, and thats some heavy duty FSB and timings on that RAM. Whats the stock timings? 4-4-4-12?


Yep!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Just a suggestion if your wanting some better bandwidth, on 2.00D you can run static tread down to 9 with cas5 and if you run at cas4 you can drop it down to 8.


I tried this, but it failed. It actually entered an endless boot cycle that would still be going if I hadn't stopped it by turning off the power supply. I mean, I think I let it go for over 2 minutes just in case it grabbed a successful boot.









It has actually always failed to boot with CL4. But I have a feeling that it might have something to do with either the MCH/DRAM Reference, the DRAM Termination, or both. Or, the Channel A and B Reference voltages.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Yeah, I think its safe to say if our cpu's top out at 75c or so occasionally we are ok, but the safe range is under 71c, meaning dont run it 24/7 at 75c......

Temps - Volts are always areas of concern for me, I prefer to stay under 1.36v(windows) and under 65c (Load) for my 24/7 clocks....

For benching tho, all bets are off..










But why 71Â°C?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Are you referring to the CPU core voltage that's selected in the BIOS, or are you referring to the actual voltage? If the actual, then full load or idle?


I'm talking BIOS. General rule of thumb is your term should be Vcore minus .03-.04. If other settings work for ya, don't stress it.









Quote:



Nice! But, I know I can only use the VID as a general indication of what kind of overclocker it is.







But still, 1.26V for 4.25 GHz!


Yea, general idea... i7's are throwing that rule of thumb in the garbage though seeing as many of them can boot 3.5+ on the 920's with sub VID volts









Quote:



But why 71Â°C?


My E8400 gets EXTREMELY pissy after about 71C too... you're almost guaranteed a lock up at 72 with most of them.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
I'm talking BIOS. General rule of thumb is your term should be Vcore minus .03-.04. If other settings work for ya, don't stress it.









Oh nice. Thank you for the tip!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
Yea, general idea... i7's are throwing that rule of thumb in the garbage though seeing as many of them can boot 3.5+ on the 920's with sub VID volts









My E8400 gets EXTREMELY pissy after about 71C too... you're almost guaranteed a lock up at 72 with most of them.

Yeah, and too many people think that exceeding 70Â°C is going to really harm their 45nm Core2 CPU. I guess I'm just glad that you guys know it's not true.


----------



## DaClownie

Yea no damage... no stability either lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol im going to stop even caring what my q9550 temps read i know for a fact its wrong on load and idle now i tried a h50 brand new and i was getting just as weird temps as my mega. If i set my tjmax to 90-95c the temps look closer to what they should be really on my core0 that can be 10-15c higher then the other 3 cores sometimes.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I tried this, but it failed. It actually entered an endless boot cycle that would still be going if I hadn't stopped it by turning off the power supply. I mean, I think I let it go for over 2 minutes just in case it grabbed a successful boot.









It has actually always failed to boot with CL4. But I have a feeling that it might have something to do with either the MCH/DRAM Reference, the DRAM Termination, or both. Or, the Channel A and B Reference voltages.

Yea that was recommended only if your ram could already run cas4 stably. Even at cas5 you can still drop down to 9 from the 10 you had listed.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Yea that was recommended only if your ram could already run cas4 stably. Even at cas5 you can still drop down to 9 from the 10 you had listed.










Oh, I forgot to change the template before I submitted the post! I dropped it down to 9 earlier this afternoon.







I experimented with 8, but it would just boot-cycle. But hey - it feels like I'm off to a pretty good start!

But for now, I'm off to bed. I'm really, really sleepy.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh, I forgot to change the template before I submitted the post! I dropped it down to 9 earlier this afternoon.







I experimented with 8, but it would just boot-cycle. But hey - it feels like I'm off to a pretty good start!

But for now, I'm off to bed. I'm really, really sleepy.



I took some night time cold medicine that puts people to sleep about six hours. Still going strong on BFBC2









Glad your enjoying this. It's lots of fun... But soon you won't be able to stop.
You'll always be asking "What can I overclock next?!"

Then you'll try to overclock your toaster and burn your house down


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Then you'll try to overclock your toaster and burn your house down










Not funny Dilyn....I almost did that.

Tried to get it to toast faster and it caught on fire, burning up half the kitchen








Of course this was quite a few years ago. Stupid safety switch didn't say "Do Not Remove" on it. It would only toast like 2 sets and then you'd have to wait 5 minutes for it to cool down, so I took the heat indicator out.







The dumba$$ things we do when we're young.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


Not funny Dilyn....I almost did that.

Tried to get it to toast faster and it caught on fire, burning up half the kitchen








Of course this was quite a few years ago. Stupid safety switch didn't say "Do Not Remove" on it. It would only toast like 2 sets and then you'd have to wait 5 minutes for it to cool down, so I took the heat indicator out.







The dumba$$ things we do when we're young.


I almost did it too. I wanted my Pop Tarts, and I wanted them NAAAAAOWWWWWW!!!1!!!11!!!!


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


ya I was going to go back to F9, but then I saw that they released F12. Now I can't decide









Oh well. Guess I can just try them both










if you do any testing on f12 can you share your results dude







i didnt really find any difference between its beta and f11 but it did have a couple of new options iirc, the only reason i went back as i wouldnt boot from disk :|


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But why 71Â°C?


gotta be a reason they list it as a temp range....

also it is possible to keep it cooler than 71c and overclock it too...

I am running 4.0 all day and IBT is the only test that will put it at 68c, the rest ar all in mid 50's...

So rather than push it, I suggest better cooling









But thats just my 2 cents...


----------



## BradleyW

Posted by Twocables 
Quote:



Whoa! Bradley!

I'm doing ok, I suppose. I can't complain. I'm still the same as before!

I haven't seen you for a very long time, though. Did you get a life?!


Hey mate, so glad to see you on this thread. I kind of got a life lol. Ive had a really busy couple of months full of good and bad news so it has been very wild recently. I will send you a PM later about something that has happened. It's very exiting news! This thread will be where i reveal my good news lol.

And where is ACHILEE5, Grishka, Dennyb and NoGuru?? Wow this thread has changed so much lol.


----------



## DaClownie

NoGuru is still around on here he's just too cool for school sometimes... you know how those celebrities get.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol i gave up worrying about temps sence mine read wrong anyway so i set my tjmax to 90 funny enugh that looks close to being right even tho the q9550 is suppose to be tjmax of 100.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


And where is ACHILEE5, Grishka, Dennyb and NoGuru?? Wow this thread has changed so much lol.


Dennyb is around... NoGuru is still here thought.
Dunno about the rest though









Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


if you do any testing on f12 can you share your results dude







i didnt really find any difference between its beta and f11 but it did have a couple of new options iirc, the only reason i went back as i wouldnt boot from disk :|


yes of course! I will test everything I can...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 

And where is ACHILEE5, Grishka, Dennyb and NoGuru?? Wow this thread has changed so much lol.

We are still around but like to let some fresh blood do some teaching.
I try and keep my nose out unless I think something needs to be said that hasn't, or just to harass some of you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
NoGuru is still around on here he's just too cool for school sometimes... you know how those celebrities get.

LMAO! It's hot, sunny, and a holiday weekend! I'm out on the lake all day drinking way to many beers.







<------One of many hobbies.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
LMAO! It's hot, sunny, and a holiday weekend! I'm out on the lake all day drinking way to many beers.







<------One of many hobbies.









Hey its not to many till you see tripple of everything and need to crawl to get your next beer. Thats when you tell your gf to go get the next ones


----------



## radaja

well i just got another EP45-UD3P to play with.
now i just need to decide what cpu i want let 
be its play buddy.hmm.......dual or quad.
i think ill go dual for some super high FSB action


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


well i just got another EP45-UD3P to play with.
now i just need to decide what cpu i want let 
be its play buddy.hmm.......dual or quad.
i think ill go dual for some super high FSB action


Sounds good radaja. 
I know you will show it who is master!


----------



## radaja

yep,im gonna slap it,flip it,rub it down,"OH NO!"


----------



## JrockMOD

so guys I'm at a point where I'm debating if I should upgrade to 64 bit (I have a legit copy) but idk if I should or not.

any input?

http://www.overclock.net/operating-s...tall-64-a.html


----------



## DaClownie

If you've got 4GB of RAM, why not?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JrockMOD* 
so guys I'm at a point where I'm debating if I should upgrade to 64 bit (I have a legit copy) but idk if I should or not.

any input?

http://www.overclock.net/operating-s...tall-64-a.html

Depends. Do all of your peripherals have 64bit drivers available?

Do you have any programs that you absolutely need to run that won't do so in 64bit Windows?

Finally, if you ONLY have 4gigs of ram there is a very good chance your system will run faster with 32bit Windows than it will with 64bit, except when you are running actual 64bit applications. If you are only running 32bit apps they are running in 32bit emulation mode on 64bit Windows which causes them to run slightly slower than they would in a native 32bit OS. If you have more than 4gigs of ram, and are using memory intensive 32bit apps the trade off can be worth it though. For normal things that don't use large amounts of ram it really isn't worth it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Depends. Do all of your peripherals have 64bit drivers available?

Do you have any programs that you absolutely need to run that won't do so in 64bit Windows?

Finally, if you ONLY have 4gigs of ram there is a very good chance your system will run faster with 32bit Windows than it will with 64bit, except when you are running actual 64bit applications. If you are only running 32bit apps they are running in 32bit emulation mode on 64bit Windows which causes them to run slightly slower than they would in a native 32bit OS. If you have more than 4gigs of ram, and are using memory intensive 32bit apps the trade off can be worth it though. For normal things that don't use large amounts of ram it really isn't worth it.


I disagree with you 64bit seems run 32 and 64 about same speed i will never go back to 32bit vista or windows7 sence i switched to 64bit its so much faster it seems and does not lag down like 32bit seems to do sometimes. And with windows 7 thiers not many apps wont run in windows 64bit only ones have issues are ones usualy load a driver and its not signed.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
I disagree with you 64bit seems run 32 and 64 about same speed i will never go back to 32bit vista or windows7 sence i switched to 64bit its so much faster it seems and does not lag down like 32bit seems to do sometimes. And with windows 7 there's not many apps wont run in windows 64bit only ones have issues are ones usually load a driver and its not signed.

A lot of people like to think that they do, but it isn't true. 32bit apps run slower in a 64bit OS than they do in a 32bit OS. This is NOT something that is up to debate as it is a fact, and something that even Microsoft readily admits. Do a Google search on the subject and you'll see a lot of reputable people posting the same information, and they have the benchmarks to back it up. It's just people who go by how it feels that don't know the truth.

As for your second idea, wrong again. There are a LARGE number of apps that won't run on 64bit Windows and it has nothing to do with a driver that isn't signed (as that can be circumvented). There are lots of proprietary applications that still use some 16bit code, and you can NOT run ANY 16bit apps in a 64bit OS. If one has a need to run these for whatever reason a 64bit OS is just not going to work for you.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol if you have a app uses 16bit code you probly dont have 4gigs of memory but you could be right i was just going on how things work for me and friends i know switched to 64bit.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


There are a LARGE number of apps that won't run on 64bit Windows and it has nothing to do with a driver that isn't signed (as that can be circumvented)..


Yeppers!!

Still got a small partition with xp 32 for my cinema craft encoder, best dvd tool out and can never get it to run in vista or 7 32 or 64...

damn shame too.... Unfortunately the "large number" for me is only 1 tho. Everything else runs just fine....

I hear the latest version does, but I cant afford it right now...

But I like the feel of a 64bit OS, and one thing is for sure, those 4GB of ram are wasted on the 32bit that only uses like 2.5.........

guess there are good and bad to everything.....

buy a 6 core cpu, 6 gb of DDR3, a DX11 card and run xp 32









or take that 6GB ddr3 and load a 32bit os so 4gb of it is never used









I think 64bit will have to be the way to go.... Software developers are to busy tweaking old code and reselling it to us.. 
Thats the real issue here...... Money hungry fools could just give us some 64bit apps...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol if you have a app uses 16bit code you probly dont have 4gigs of memory but you could be right i was just going on how things work for me and friends i know switched to 64bit.


No necessarily. Like I stated, there are a lot of proprietary apps that have 16bit code. I know quite a few people with new systems with 4gigs of ram who still have to run one of those for work. Some can get away with dual booting when they do, but others don't have that luxury. There doesn't have to be a lot of those apps and it won't affect everyone, but if you are the one who does have to run one it can affect a decision on what OS to install. My post was only to warn the OP of what things he might need to check on prior to installing a 64bit OS.

And XP32 should be able to use between 3 and 3.5gigs for most people. It uses 3.5 on my sig rig and runs circles around 64bit Win 7.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


I think 64bit will have to be the way to go.... Software developers are to busy tweaking old code and reselling it to us.. 
Thats the real issue here...... Money hungry fools could just give us some 64bit apps...










It's the way of the future. I can't wait till there are ONLY 64 bit OSes. Then the programmers will have NO CHOICE but to make it work right.
Or they can just say screw it and rape our wallets...









Also, testing out F12 right now. My RAM benchmarks are still about the same, I'll be seeing if I can change my OC any at all and make it stable still. 
Should have all my results for F12 vs. F11 vs. F9 posted by tomorrow night.

EDIT
I think I might just stay on F12 for this reason alone:









Yes, it may have failed after 3 minutes and 38 seconds, but this has been the longest it has been stable at 1.45 vcore before. 
I used to have to have 1.4875 to make it last thirty minutes.

Also, this is the coldest it has run in a long time









Memory runs:


















They're roughly the same as F11, but a tad bit slower. I don't really think that those .4 ns make that much of a difference in real life








I'll test F9 tomorrow. For now, I'm gonna go and see if BFBC2 decides to continue crashing like it did last night. If it doesn't, I have found my new BIOS version.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


It's the way of the future. I can't wait till there are ONLY 64 bit OSes. Then the programmers will have NO CHOICE but to make it work right.


By that time we will have 128 bit cpus/hardware and people will be wondering why a 64bit OS is still being offered.


----------



## kitt3

is there the latest driver link somewhere? Because Iam having so many problems with this board. Iam so far at the point of just one issue left for me to fix.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Google is your friend. http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/support-d...ad-center.aspx Enter in your model number and have at it.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


They're roughly the same as F11, but a tad bit slower. I don't really think that those .4 ns make that much of a difference in real life








I'll test F9 tomorrow. For now, I'm gonna go and see if BFBC2 decides to continue crashing like it did last night. If it doesn't, I have found my new BIOS version.


If F9 was before the change over on the R your reads should be around 10100 - 10200 and latency around 50.5 - 51.5.


----------



## NYM

I've got a question,

I have a Q9550 VID 1.1V running at occt small now.. (30minutes and still going ~~ )
Running at 425 x 8.5 (3.61Ghz)

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore 1.18V
CPU Termination 1.240V
CPU PLL 1.500V
CPU Reference .8xxV

MCH Core 1.220V
MCH Reference .8xxV

Running on 6GB of corsair dominators @1:1

I heard that cpu term have to be lower than cpu vcore by 0.020 or something like that? what about my case?


----------



## hoss331

You can probably run vtt a little lower but I wouldnt worry about it at this point. On mine it wasnt till over 4.25ghz that it starting needing more vcore than vtt.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


I've got a question,

I have a Q9550 VID 1.1V running at occt small now.. (30minutes and still going ~~ )
Running at 425 x 8.5 (3.61Ghz)

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore 1.18V
CPU Termination 1.240V
CPU PLL 1.500V
CPU Reference .8xxV

MCH Core 1.220V
MCH Reference .8xxV

Running on 6GB of corsair dominators @1:1

I heard that cpu term have to be lower than cpu vcore by 0.020 or something like that? what about my case?










Well once you start needing more vcore you may pass the term...

Otherwise my suggestion everytime is the same, get to your desired OC and begin to lower volts til you find the lowest stable setting. It a pain and takes time, but it makes your system run at the lowest volts...

1.24v is perfectly safe tho, so I would try and get to 4.0 - 4.2 first, then worry about it...


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


You can probably run vtt a little lower but I wouldnt worry about it at this point. On mine it wasnt till over 4.25ghz that it starting needing more vcore than vtt.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Well once you start needing more vcore you may pass the term...

Otherwise my suggestion everytime is the same, get to your desired OC and begin to lower volts til you find the lowest stable setting. It a pain and takes time, but it makes your system run at the lowest volts...

1.24v is perfectly safe tho, so I would try and get to 4.0 - 4.2 first, then worry about it...


Thanks for the responses!

I'm staying at 3.61ghz due to my 24/7 summer(Singapore)In fact, i dropped from 3.83ghz(shown in sig) due to the temps at high 60s. The room temperatures here are usually 29 -33 degrees T.T sigh..

Perfectly stable with 2hours of occt small, (trying linpack now )

CPU Vcore 1.193V
CPU Termination 1.200V
CPU PLL 1.500V
CPU Reference .8xxV

MCH Core 1.220V
MCH Reference .8xxV 
*
I'm trying to get my 6gb corsair dominators pc2-8500 to run at 4:5(425:531) ratio? I have tried raising Dram Voltage over the recommended specification but it wasn't stable still. I have also tried raising northbridge, still the same, not stable. Am i missing something? anyway i can achieve it?*


----------



## kitt3

Anyone have the same setup as me and having any kind of problems? like these?
like no one can help you with?

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...recovered.html

http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...eason-plz.html

http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...territory.html

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/7248...s-crashes.html

These threads are all issues i have had with this mobo. need more info? Please read the threads.


----------



## TwoCables

Those settings I was using most recently that had me surprised my system was even booting failed LinX immediately.









So, I'll be tweaking again today hoping to see how clean I can get this overclock. But I'm also tempted by what seems to be the possibility of a 4.50 GHz overclock. I mean, if I can achieve a 1.00 GHz overclock _this_ easily, then I think that I should shoot for a 1.50 GHz overclock!







Of course, I know that it will be quite a challenge thanks to a little thing called "diminishing returns"!

So here I go again (err, at some point later today)!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I took some night time cold medicine that puts people to sleep about six hours. Still going strong on BFBC2









Glad your enjoying this. It's lots of fun... But soon you won't be able to stop.
You'll always be asking "What can I overclock next?!"

Then you'll try to overclock your toaster and burn your house down










Actually, now I'm interested in overclocking my microwave. It's only an 850W.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


gotta be a reason they list it as a temp range....

also it is possible to keep it cooler than 71c and overclock it too...

I am running 4.0 all day and IBT is the only test that will put it at 68c, the rest ar all in mid 50's...

So rather than push it, I suggest better cooling









But thats just my 2 cents...


Are you going by the Thermal Specification?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Posted by Twocables

Hey mate, so glad to see you on this thread. I kind of got a life lol. Ive had a really busy couple of months full of good and bad news so it has been very wild recently. I will send you a PM later about something that has happened. It's very exiting news! This thread will be where i reveal my good news lol.

And where is ACHILEE5, Grishka, Dennyb and NoGuru?? Wow this thread has changed so much lol.


Ooo, I'm looking forward to reading about it!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
If F9 was before the change over on the R your reads should be around 10100 - 10200 and latency around 50.5 - 51.5.

So would that speed difference be extremely noticeable in real life usage?
I would much rather trade benchmark speed for game stability.
Fragging > all


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kitt3* 
Anyone have the same setup as me and having any kind of problems? like these?
like no one can help you with?

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...recovered.html

http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...eason-plz.html

http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...territory.html

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/7248...s-crashes.html

These threads are all issues i have had with this mobo. need more info? Please read the threads.

do you get the same issues on ALL games or just 1 game?
the reason i ask, with my 8800GTS 640mb card on COD4 i use to get this all the time. updated to newest nvidia drivers and still had issue. let windows perform drivers update and it updated to same one's that were used from nvidia and issue was gone.

my guess, from your threads is that your issue is a certain game and the wonderful ATI drivers.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 
Thanks for the responses!

I'm staying at 3.61ghz due to my 24/7 summer(Singapore)In fact, i dropped from 3.83ghz(shown in sig) due to the temps at high 60s. The room temperatures here are usually 29 -33 degrees T.T sigh..

Perfectly stable with 2hours of occt small, (trying linpack now )

CPU Vcore 1.193V
CPU Termination 1.200V
CPU PLL 1.500V
CPU Reference .8xxV

MCH Core 1.220V
MCH Reference .8xxV
*
I'm trying to get my 6gb corsair dominators pc2-8500 to run at 4:5(425:531) ratio? I have tried raising Dram Voltage over the recommended specification but it wasn't stable still. I have also tried raising northbridge, still the same, not stable. Am i missing something? anyway i can achieve it?*

How much mch voltage did you try? I would also try lowering both your cpu and mch references back to the default 0.760, you shouldnt really need to adjust them for that speed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
So would that speed difference be extremely noticeable in real life usage?
I would much rather trade benchmark speed for game stability.
Fragging > all

No its not likely youll notice the difference from that amount. If your on the borderline of stably now just go for whatever bios is the most stable for you.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


No its not likely youll notice the difference from that amount. If your on the borderline of stably now just go for whatever bios is the most stable for you.


Alright that's what I was thinking.
F12 has won my heart.


----------



## NYM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
How much mch voltage did you try? I would also try lowering both your cpu and mch references back to the default 0.760, you shouldnt really need to adjust them for that speed.

my mch voltage is at 1.220 in order to boot. My cpu and mch reference are just a notch higher at 0.800v, what i heard from reviews that they must be 0.67x of cpu termination for quad cores.

*
I'm trying to get my 6gb corsair dominators pc2-8500 to run at 4:5(425:531) ratio? I have tried raising Dram Voltage over the recommended specification but it wasn't stable still. I have also tried raising northbridge, still the same, not stable. Am i missing something? anyway i can achieve it?*


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 
my mch voltage is at 1.220 in order to boot. My cpu and mch reference are just a notch higher at 0.800v, what i heard from reviews that they must be 0.67x of cpu termination for quad cores.

*
I'm trying to get my 6gb corsair dominators pc2-8500 to run at 4:5(425:531) ratio? I have tried raising Dram Voltage over the recommended specification but it wasn't stable still. I have also tried raising northbridge, still the same, not stable. Am i missing something? anyway i can achieve it?*

More RAM + fast RAM = HIGH MCH voltage requirements

Try something more along the lines of 1.36. 1.22 is way low.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
More RAM + fast RAM = HIGH MCH voltage requirements

Try something more along the lines of 1.36. 1.22 is way low.

I agree; especially if 1.22V is the lowest necessary to boot.


----------



## NoGuru

Fill out the MIT and it will be easy for us to look at.


----------



## kitt3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


do you get the same issues on ALL games or just 1 game?
the reason i ask, with my 8800GTS 640mb card on COD4 i use to get this all the time. updated to newest nvidia drivers and still had issue. let windows perform drivers update and it updated to same one's that were used from nvidia and issue was gone.

my guess, from your threads is that your issue is a certain game and the wonderful ATI drivers.


Yes so far it is in one game but it also happens in 2d mode like when iam desktop!! I unistalled ati drivers went into safe mode and sweeped drivers, and i let the windows to update, still problem got weirder. I dunno what you exactly did but I appreciate it if you let me know.


----------



## TwoCables

Is this one aligned better? Or does it just depend on the font?

Wait, nevermind. I like to use Verdana, and I just noticed that it looks perfect using Courier. So mine is customized for Verdana.


----------



## ricbst

Hi,

I have an ud3l board, and recently i've changed my cpu, from a E7300 to a Q9400. I'm now hearing some weird noises, coming from the motherboard ( i've tried other psu, the noise continues).
The noise only appears when running prime95 or other stress tool.
It is a normal condition or i have a bad board? it is still in warranty...

overclocked to 2.96 with stock voltages and llc enabled.

Thanks!

Edit:
Just discover, the noise is coming from the northbridge...i was testing with blend..Then i tested with small ffts and no sound at all!!!

There is something i can do about it? i am using four sticks of ram, maybe a bump in voltage?

thanks!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricbst*


Hi,

I have an ud3l board, and recently i've changed my cpu, from a E7300 to a Q9400. I'm now hearing some weird noises, coming from the motherboard ( i've tried other psu, the noise continues).
The noise only appears when running prime95 or other stress tool.
It is a normal condition or i have a bad board? it is still in warranty...

overclocked to 2.96 with stock voltages and llc enabled.

Thanks!


Fill out one of the attached MIT files on this page.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricbst*


Hi,

I have an ud3l board, and recently i've changed my cpu, from a E7300 to a Q9400. I'm now hearing some weird noises, coming from the motherboard ( i've tried other psu, the noise continues).
The noise only appears when running prime95 or other stress tool.
It is a normal condition or i have a bad board? it is still in warranty...

overclocked to 2.96 with stock voltages and llc enabled.

Thanks!


more info would be helpful.
but have you tried this
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ---------------- : [Disabled]


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


my mch voltage is at 1.220 in order to boot. My cpu and mch reference are just a notch higher at 0.800v, what i heard from reviews that they must be 0.67x of cpu termination for quad cores.

*
I'm trying to get my 6gb corsair dominators pc2-8500 to run at 4:5(425:531) ratio? I have tried raising Dram Voltage over the recommended specification but it wasn't stable still. I have also tried raising northbridge, still the same, not stable. Am i missing something? anyway i can achieve it?*



You said you tried raising northbridge, so was 1.22 the highest you tried? If so try something alone the lines of 1.26-1.28. At the speed your running its more than likely you wont need to come off the default references and when you do need to adjust them dont take that 67% as law, its going to vary with setups.


----------



## Deluded

Well. I'm in a unusual position.

I have a EP45-UD3P rev. 1.0 flashed to F10 bios and a Pentium 4 540 in it. I want to bench the P4 540 in it -- it is on the supported list of processors, after all -- and strangely enough, I can't raise the vcore beyond 1.4 vcore! It's capped at 1.4vcore!

The guy before me who had this motherboard had a E8600 OC'ed to 4.5Ghz just fine, so I'm wondering what's going on.


----------



## hoss331

As far as I know 1.40 is the max allowed on this board for the old chips like that, you might want to try an older bios (F4, maybe F4-4) and see if its still capped.


----------



## ricbst

here is my config..

Thanks!


----------



## Deluded

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
As far as I know 1.40 is the max allowed on this board for the old chips like that, you might want to try an older bios (F4, maybe F4-4) and see if its still capped.

F5 bios was when it introduced compatibility for Pentium 4 540.

Hmm. Does this mean that if I want to bench this processor I'd have to get a different motherboard? Hmm.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
It's the way of the future. I can't wait till there are ONLY 64 bit OSes. Then the programmers will have NO CHOICE but to make it work right.
Or they can just say screw it and rape our wallets...









Also, testing out F12 right now. My RAM benchmarks are still about the same, I'll be seeing if I can change my OC any at all and make it stable still.
Should have all my results for F12 vs. F11 vs. F9 posted by tomorrow night.

EDIT
I think I might just stay on F12 for this reason alone:









Yes, it may have failed after 3 minutes and 38 seconds, but this has been the longest it has been stable at 1.45 vcore before.
I used to have to have 1.4875 to make it last thirty minutes.

Also, this is the coldest it has run in a long time









Memory runs:


















They're roughly the same as F11, but a tad bit slower. I don't really think that those .4 ns make that much of a difference in real life








I'll test F9 tomorrow. For now, I'm gonna go and see if BFBC2 decides to continue crashing like it did last night. If it doesn't, I have found my new BIOS version.


Those are the results of my F12 test.

Here are the F9 tests:









Failed instantly


















A tad bit faster and more responsive under F9.










Again, tad bit faster.

These tests were run with the exact same settings in BIOS on each version.

To me, the slight gain in speeds on the RAM is not worth the instability of my overclock. I will be flashing back to F12 and staying there for now









I hope you enjoyed this comparison, and if you want to see anything else tested, go ahead and ask away


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


You said you tried raising northbridge, so was 1.22 the highest you tried? If so try something alone the lines of 1.26-1.28. At the speed your running its more than likely you wont need to come off the default references and when you do need to adjust them dont take that 67% as law, its going to vary with setups.


Its pretty stable now at, ran 4hours plus of occt small and going,

CPU Vcore 1.187V
CPU Termination 1.200V
CPU PLL 1.500V
CPU Reference .800V

MCH Core 1.220V
MCH Reference .800V

3.61ghz(425x8.5) FSB:RAM is 1:1 .. t*he highest i went was 1.26V for mch core. The system would only recognize 3gb of ram lol when i tried to run it at 4:5(425:531) its the highest my ram can go.

Will there be much performance increase for 4:5? If i have to add too much mch core, i may just forgo the idea of achieving it since my mch gets too warm, and BAM!, all the fails in stability test starts to happen







*


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I got 4100mhz stable with 1.36 vcore i thk for some reason 4000 waset stable with 1.34 and my vcore jumped from 1.34 to 1.36 so now im running 4100.


----------



## freakb18c1

why oh why did i get the q9550s lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


why oh why did i get the q9550s lol


lol didnt listen to me earyler i told someone a few weeks ago they were a waste of money thier just setup to run low on stock vcore but overclock no better then a normal q9550. I read it in a review on some site that tested 
them.

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/925/13/


----------



## freakb18c1

yea it runs mch cooler then a reg q9550 but......its voltage requirement for anything past 4.0 is just INSANE


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea that review took 1.40-1.45 to get 4ghz thats more then my cpu needs lol and its a crappy clocker. Lol should be a sticky dont buy a q9550 if you wanna overclock it.


----------



## freakb18c1

yes sir. i should make that thread since i was pushing 4.25+ to it

mine needs 1.36v for 4.0 so you can imagine 4.25 lol.
oh well live and learn







thank god i have money to waste like that or else id be veryyyy sad.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
yes sir. i should make that thread since i was pushing 4.25+ to it

mine needs 1.36v for 4.0 so you can imagine 4.25 lol.
oh well live and learn







thank god i have money to waste like that or else id be veryyyy sad.










1.4875 stable for 4.0

Shut up you whiners


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well i got a P5N32E-SLI board laying here and i wanna play with some xtreme overclocking.
this is what i am getting..

Quote:



P4 551 3.4ghz- This CPU needs only +.04v to run 4.7ghz...and will do ~4.3ghz on air cooling with no vcore increase


Hmm, might have to invest in some DICE or LN2 to give it a run and see.....

so my Q9550 and UD3P will be my main machine, this P4 551 will be a play machine...
i wonder how long it will take me to catch this 551 on fire? !!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


yes sir. i should make that thread since i was pushing 4.25+ to it

mine needs 1.36v for 4.0 so you can imagine 4.25 lol. 
oh well live and learn







thank god i have money to waste like that or else id be veryyyy sad.


lol well better then me i cant even get much more stable and my system has decided not to be stable with 1.34 vcore i had to bump it up to 1.36. Not to mention this dang cpu hit 77c on linx.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol well better then me i cant even get much more stable and my system has decided not to be stable with 1.34 vcore i had to bump it up to 1.36. Not to mention this dang cpu hit 77c on linx.


ouchies ... high 50's low 60's with linx but absolutely stumped at 4.0 OH WELL









ill be trading it to one of my "green hippy friends" XD then ill be back up in the 4.4's in no time


----------



## ben h

ok when u have 2 hdds hooked up on this board how do u chose witch 1 to boot from?
1 is sata other is ide
cuz i have dif os on both
but i dunno how to switch back and forth o.0


----------



## Bal3Wolf

adv options i thk and boot order.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


ouchies ... high 50's low 60's with linx but absolutely stumped at 4.0 OH WELL









ill be trading it to one of my "green hippy friends" XD then ill be back up in the 4.4's in no time


Yea i yet to figure out why my cpu runs so hot i lapped and lapped it till its almost 100% flat im about to put my q6600 back in to do some testing with it if it runs 4ghz i might just keep it in my pc.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


ok when u have 2 hdds hooked up on this board how do u chose witch 1 to boot from?
1 is sata other is ide
cuz i have dif os on both
but i dunno how to switch back and forth o.0


Advanced options and then the first option will say boot disk priority. Select whichever one you want.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Advanced options and then the first option will say boot disk priority. Select whichever one you want.


ahhh ty


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


ahhh ty


I still want your white sniper rifle mate!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


ok when u have 2 hdds hooked up on this board how do u chose witch 1 to boot from?
1 is sata other is ide
cuz i have dif os on both
but i dunno how to switch back and forth o.0


Press F12 during the POST. If you have AHCI Mode enabled, then make 100% sure of the following:

Press F12 before you see the AHCI stuff during POST (if you're late, just press Ctrl+Alt+Del during the AHCI BIOS stuff to restart and try again)
Both Operating Systems were installed in AHCI Mode
If you're using IDE mode, then make sure that both Operating Systems were installed in IDE mode.

But in short, F12 is the quick boot menu which gives you a list of things to boot from and it's temporary: it does not permanently change the BIOS configuration.

So I guess I have a question: are you using AHCI mode?


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I still want your white sniper rifle mate!











allot of ppl do


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Press F12 during the POST. If you have AHCI Mode enabled, then make 100% sure of the following:

Press F12 before you see the AHCI stuff during POST
Both Operating Systems were installed in AHCI Mode
If you're using IDE mode, then make sure that both Operating Systems were installed in IDE mode.

But in short, F12 is the quick boot menu which gives you a list of things to boot from and it's temporary: it does not permanently change the BIOS configuration.

So I guess I have a question: are you using AHCI mode?


o.0
idk if i am


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


o.0
idk if i am


Go into BIOS and look in the menus on the left side. 
It should be the first thing in one of those sections.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


o.0
idk if i am


Ok then it's likely in IDE mode. But to check, look in *Integrated Peripherals* for the following settings:

SATA RAID/AHCI Mode (at the top of the list)
Onboard SATA/IDE Device (further down)
Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode
The first one is for the yellow/orange ports which are controlled by the Southbridge (the ICH10R). The other 2 are the purple ports and are controlled by that black chip near them which says "Gigabyte SATA2" on it. So if you're not using the purple ports, then these 2 settings can be completely disabled.

SATA Port0-3 Native Mode should be set to Enabled as leaving it Disabled is for older operating systems (like pre-XP, I think).

Anyway, since you don't know, then it's likely 100% safe to just use F12 to switch between the hard drives at boot. But you see, I installed Windows 7 in AHCI mode (SATA RAID/AHCI Mode set to "AHCI") and I installed XP a long time ago with my EVGA 680i SLI - so that means it was installed in IDE mode. Therefore I can't use F12 because I have to switch between the 2 modes first. So here's how I got around that:

I saved 2 different BIOS profiles: one that is set to plain IDE mode where my XP hard drive is first in the boot order, and another profile where my SSD (Win7 drive) is set first and AHCI mode is enabled.







So all I have to do is go into the BIOS, load the other profile, press F10, press Enter and then wait.


----------



## bk7794

Does this mobo work well with all 4 slots being used?


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Ok then it's likely in IDE mode. But to check, look in *Integrated Peripherals* for the following settings:

SATA RAID/AHCI Mode (at the top of the list)
Onboard SATA/IDE Device (further down)
Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode
The first one is for the yellow/orange ports which are controlled by the Southbridge (the ICH10R). The other 2 are the purple ports and are controlled by that black chip near them which says "Gigabyte SATA2" on it. So if you're not using the purple ports, then these 2 settings can be completely disabled.

SATA Port0-3 Native Mode should be set to Enabled as leaving it Disabled is for older operating systems (like pre-XP, I think).

Anyway, since you don't know, then it's likely 100% safe to just use F12 to switch between the hard drives at boot. But you see, I installed Windows 7 in AHCI mode (SATA RAID/AHCI Mode set to "AHCI") and I installed XP a long time ago with my EVGA 680i SLI mode - so that means it was installed in IDE mode. Therefore I can't use F12 because I have to switch between the 2 modes first. So here's how I got around that:

I saved 2 different BIOS profiles: one that is set to plain IDE mode where my XP hard drive is first in the boot order, and another profile where my SSD (Win7 drive) is set first and AHCI mode is enabled.







So all I have to do is go into the BIOS, load the other profile, press F10, press Enter and wait.

ahh
well i think ill just use the other hdd for storage then lol


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Ok then it's likely in IDE mode. But to check, look in *Integrated Peripherals* for the following settings:

SATA RAID/AHCI Mode (at the top of the list)
Onboard SATA/IDE Device (further down)
Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode
The first one is for the yellow/orange ports which are controlled by the Southbridge (the ICH10R). The other 2 are the purple ports and are controlled by that black chip near them which says "Gigabyte SATA2" on it. So if you're not using the purple ports, then these 2 settings can be completely disabled.

SATA Port0-3 Native Mode should be set to Enabled as leaving it Disabled is for older operating systems (like pre-XP, I think).

Anyway, since you don't know, then it's likely 100% safe to just use F12 to switch between the hard drives at boot. But you see, I installed Windows 7 in AHCI mode (SATA RAID/AHCI Mode set to "AHCI") and I installed XP a long time ago with my EVGA 680i SLI - so that means it was installed in IDE mode. Therefore I can't use F12 because I have to switch between the 2 modes first. So here's how I got around that:

I saved 2 different BIOS profiles: one that is set to plain IDE mode where my XP hard drive is first in the boot order, and another profile where my SSD (Win7 drive) is set first and AHCI mode is enabled.







So all I have to do is go into the BIOS, load the other profile, press F10, press Enter and then wait.


And wait and wait and wait and wait...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
Does this mobo work well with all 4 slots being used?

'twould require more MCH, but I haven't heard much bad about it.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
Does this mobo work well with all 4 slots being used?

I assUme you mean memory slots?

i have all 4 slots used with cheap Hyper X DDR2 800, 1GB x 4 = 4GB.........and im sure others do.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
ahh
well i think ill just use the other hdd for storage then lol

Why? It's extremely easy:

Install both operating systems using the same mode: either AHCI or IDE (or leave your BIOS the way it is and install the OS on the other hard drive - I am guessing that all you want to do is put an OS on the other hard drive)
When rebooting, press F12 at the same time that you would normally press Del.
Select the other hard drive.
Press Enter.
I mean, seriously: this motherboard makes everything easy.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:

I mean, seriously: this motherboard makes everything easy.
i know, that's why I'm considering buying another one.... so i will have 3 x UD3P's and 1 x UD3L.... LOL


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Why? It's extremely easy:

Install both operating systems using the same mode: either AHCI or IDE (or leave your BIOS the way it is and install the OS on the other hard drive - I am guessing that all you want to do is put an OS on the other hard drive)
When rebooting, press F12 at the same time that you would normally press Del.
Select the other hard drive.
Press Enter.
I mean, seriously: this motherboard makes everything easy.

ya i kno it does lol
but i wouldnt use it much(wont use the hdd much unless i dl a few movies also)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
ya i kno it does lol
but i wouldnt use it much(wont use the hdd much unless i dl a few movies also)

Which two operating systems will you have if you install one to this other HDD?


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Which two operating systems will you have if you install one to this other HDD?

xp on my main hdd and w7 on the other( i dont like w7)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
xp on my main hdd and w7 on the other( i dont like w7)

Oh. Is it ok if I ask what you don't like about Windows 7?


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


xp on my main hdd and w7 on the other( i dont like w7)


Old OS is old.

It's 2010 use W7 already its epic.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

W7 is ok.
Server 2008 R2 Enterprise..... is epic !!
Vista 64 Ultimate (works for me.... NEVER had 1 issue EVER)

After buying Server 2008 R2 Enterprise i think all OS's should be free.... for the price you spend. oh well...


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh. Is it ok if I ask what you don't like about Windows 7?


guess im just more use to xp and i dont have a copy of w7 64 bit
iv been using xp for 2 years always liked it and kno how to use it good
but i do have w7 on my laptop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geforce_GTX*


Old OS is old.

It's 2010 use W7 already its epic.


lol so


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


W7 is ok.
Server 2008 R2 Enterprise..... is epic !!
Vista 64 Ultimate (works for me.... NEVER had 1 issue EVER)

After buying Server 2008 R2 Enterprise i think all OS's should be free.... for the price you spend. oh well...










i still <3 vista


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


I assUme you mean memory slots?

i have all 4 slots used with cheap Hyper X DDR2 800, 1GB x 4 = 4GB.........and im sure others do.


aight perfect. Thanks


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


guess im just more use to xp and i dont have a copy of w7 64 bit
iv been using xp for 2 years always liked it and kno how to use it good
but i do have w7 on my laptop


I used XP since 2002 and I switched to Windows 7 last year on Sunday, July 5th (I used the official Release Candidate). When I first started using 7, I felt extremely lost. I was significantly less efficient in 7 too. After all, I had been using XP for 7 years.

But I kept using Win7 for a few days without even booting into XP one time. Then after those few days I decided to boot into XP just to see how I would react. I lasted about 1 minute and then I booted back into Windows 7. That is when I discovered that I liked Win7 much more than XP.

Today, I can't stand using XP. I still have it installed on my VelociRaptor, but it's just there in case I can boot into it in order to help somebody here on OCN perform a task in XP. Another benefit I get is that I can flash my G.SKILL Falcon's firmware (it has to be done from within Windows, and not while using the SSD). So, XP has been reduced to a tool that I rarely use.









So I'm saying that Windows 7 is far superior to XP. But since Windows 7 seems so extremely different at first, you have to give it an honest try.

I'll be honest with you: I feel like I was the least likely person here on OCN to switch from XP to 7 because I can't deal with change; especially a change this big. But back then, I had some help: there was a pre-order sale for Win7 Home Premium and Professional (both Upgrades) for $49.99 and $99.99 respectively. So I decided to just order 7 Home Premium Upgrade even if it meant that it would collect dust for 2 years (which I was certain was going to happen). But after ordering, I decided that I would begin getting to know Windows 7 just in case I decided to give it a try when it was finally released, shipped and delivered.

So I went to the official Microsoft site for Windows 7 and browsed the entire thing. I read every last thing they have to say on that site and I watched all of the videos. The end result was that I downloaded and installed the official Release Candidate a couple of days later on that Sunday, 7/5/09. I mean, that site pumped me up and made me way more comfortable with the idea of making the switch. The end result of _that_ is that the official Release Candidate became my primary OS until my pre-order was shipped and delivered after 10/25/09. Then my primary OS became the official final release.









In other words: I know you're used to XP. I was too. But Win7 is truly superior to XP in just about every single way; I do not miss one single thing about XP. No, not one! But I was so determined to stick with XP that I was telling people here on OCN that I wasn't going to upgrade from XP unless it became absolutely necessary.

So make the switch and give it an honest chance. Don't use XP for 1 solid week, and I personally guarantee you that you will have a very strong, unbreakable preference for Windows 7. This is my 7-day Windows 7 challenge to you.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I used XP since 2002 and I switched to Windows 7 last year on Sunday, July 5th (I used the official Release Candidate). When I first started using 7, I felt extremely lost. I was significantly less efficient in 7 too. After all, I had been using XP for 7 years.

But I kept using Win7 for a few days without even booting into XP one time. Then after those few days I decided to boot into XP just to see how I would react. I lasted about 1 minute and then I booted back into Windows 7. That is when I discovered that I liked Win7 much more than XP.

Today, I can't stand using XP. I still have it installed on my VelociRaptor, but it's just there in case I can boot into it in order to help somebody here on OCN perform a task in XP. Another benefit I get is that I can flash my G.SKILL Falcon's firmware (it has to be done from within Windows, and not while using the SSD). So, XP has been reduced to a tool that I rarely use.









So I'm saying that Windows 7 is far superior to XP. But since Windows 7 seems so extremely different at first, you have to give it an honest try.

I'll be honest with you: I feel like I was the least likely person here on OCN to switch from XP to 7 because I can't deal with change; especially a change this big. But back then, I had some help: there was a pre-order sale for Win7 Home Premium and Professional (both Upgrades) for $49.99 and $99.99 respectively. So I decided to just order 7 Home Premium Upgrade even if it meant that it would collect dust for 2 years (which I was certain was going to happen). But after ordering, I decided that I would begin getting to know Windows 7 just in case I decided to give it a try when it was finally released, shipped and delivered.

So I went to the official Microsoft site for Windows 7 and browsed the entire thing. I read every last thing they have to say on that site and I watched all of the videos. The end result was that I downloaded and installed the official Release Candidate a couple of days later on that Sunday, 7/5/09. I mean, that site pumped me up and made me way more comfortable with the idea of making the switch. The end result of _that_ is that the official Release Candidate became my primary OS until my pre-order was shipped and delivered after 10/25/09. Then my primary OS became the official final release.









In other words: I know you're used to XP. I was too. But Win7 is truly superior to XP in just about every single way; I do not miss one single thing about XP. No, not one! But I was so determined to stick with XP that I was telling people here on OCN that I wasn't going to upgrade from XP unless it became absolutely necessary.

So make the switch and give it an honest chance. Don't use XP for 1 solid week, and I personally guarantee you that you will have a very strong, unbreakable preference for Windows 7. This is my 7-day Windows 7 challenge.










hmmm
ill give it a shot i guess
i could just instal it on my main hdd( i got an upgrade copy so i dont lose every thing) so then i wouldnt want to go back and have to re dl every thing lol
but w7 tomorrow i guess o.0


----------



## freakb18c1

two cables will write the ud3p bible one day


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


two cables will write the ud3p bible one day










LOL... i betting he will....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


hmmm
ill give it a shot i guess
i could just instal it on my main hdd( i got an upgrade copy so i dont lose every thing) so then i wouldnt want to go back and have to re dl every thing lol
but w7 tomorrow i guess o.0


But upgrading from XP to 7 isn't a possible upgrade path, so make sure to carefully follow the instructions that it comes with that says "Upgrading from Windows XP?" It starts by saying this:

_"Please read these instructions carefully and completely before you begin installing Windows 7: There are important steps that you need to follow to upgrade your PC from Windows XP to Windows 7 in order to preserve your files and settings."_

It tells you to first back all of your data to a safe place and that you will need all of the installation discs for programs you want to keep. They provide a link here for instructions on how to "upgrade" from 7 to XP and then they proceed to share basic steps.

http://windows.microsoft.com/upgrade-windows-xp

I didn't do this though. I just started with a fresh drive.







But I've always had a 2-drive system where I keep My Documents and the Desktop on a secondary drive while the main drive just contains Windows and installed programs.

*Edit:* by the time I'd finish such a "bible", people will have forgotten about the EP45-UD3P. It'll be as outdated as the first Pentium systems are.


----------



## freakb18c1

ud3p will never be forgotten.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
But upgrading from XP to 7 isn't a possible upgrade path, so make sure to carefully follow the instructions that it comes with that says "Upgrading from Windows XP?" It starts by saying this:

_"Please read these instructions carefully and completely before you begin installing Windows 7: There are important steps that you need to follow to upgrade your PC from Windows XP to Windows 7 in order to preserve your files and settings."_

It tells you to first back all of your data to a safe place and that you will need all of the installation discs for programs you want to keep. They provide a link here for instructions on how to "upgrade" from 7 to XP and then they proceed to share basic steps.

http://windows.microsoft.com/upgrade-windows-xp

I didn't do this though. I just started with a fresh drive.







But I've always had a 2-drive system where I keep My Documents and the Desktop on a secondary drive while the main drive just contains Windows and installed programs.

*Edit:* by the time I'd finish such a "bible", people will have forgotten about the EP45-UD3P. It'll be as outdated as the first Pentium systems are.









ya iv done it once tho lol
but the disc can only be booted from inside windows
i did it like a month ago then my hdd craped out on me so i just kept with xp when i got my new hdd
but i kno the cd works for this


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
ya iv done it once tho lol
but the disc can only be booted from inside windows
i did it like a month ago then my hdd craped out on me so i just kept with xp when i got my new hdd
but i kno the cd works for this









But the Upgrade DVD is bootable. Just because it's an "Upgrade", it doesn't mean that it's not bootable. That's how I used my 7 Home Premium Upgrade DVD to install onto that fresh hard drive (and also onto my SSD, even on the day I received it in the mail).


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 








1.4875 stable for 4.0

Shut up you whiners









LOL









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
well i got a P5N32E-SLI board laying here and i wanna play with some xtreme overclocking.
this is what i am getting..

Hmm, might have to invest in some DICE or LN2 to give it a run and see.....

so my Q9550 and UD3P will be my main machine, this P4 551 will be a play machine...
i wonder how long it will take me to catch this 551 on fire? !!!

Well I have a few P4's we can catch on fire and an E6600 on the way. If you buy the CPU pot I will give you my first born but I get to use it too.








Get that Q9550 running already!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LOL









Well I have a few P4's we can catch on fire and an E6600 on the way. If you buy the CPU pot I will give you my first born but I get to use it too.








Get that Q9550 running already!


the Q isn't done yet.... LOL

and been reading a lot on DICE lately and thinking since all the older chips are really cheap why not have some fun..

you know me, over analyzing everything and doing a lot of reading... so considering that P4 551, a E6420 and a Celly to play with on this Asus board... or an E8400 locally to crash and burn too. just need some cheap ram and that's it...

so, you saying you wanna stop over and put some hr's in on some DICE?









edit : UD3P = EPIC


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But the Upgrade DVD is bootable. Just because it's an "Upgrade", it doesn't mean that it's not bootable. That's how I used my 7 Home Premium Upgrade DVD to install onto that fresh hard drive (and also onto my SSD, even on the day I received it in the mail).


its a cd from a friend it wont do a clean boot it will only boot from inside windows


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


its a cd from a friend it wont do a clean boot it will only boot from inside windows


Then what kind of disc is it?


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Then what kind of disc is it?


good kind


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


well i got a P5N32E-SLI board laying here and i wanna play with some xtreme overclocking.
this is what i am getting..

Hmm, might have to invest in some DICE or LN2 to give it a run and see.....

so my Q9550 and UD3P will be my main machine, this P4 551 will be a play machine...
i wonder how long it will take me to catch this 551 on fire? !!!



If your wanting a dice pot I have one for pretty cheap.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


If your wanting a dice pot I have one for pretty cheap.










Yesss! Price or PM? Maybe we can spit it Extreme.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yesss! Price or PM? Maybe we can spit it Extreme.

Uh oh, NG is going sub-zero


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Uh oh, NG is going sub-zero



WinterWarz 2011 is just around the corner....


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


two cables will write the ud3p bible one day










If he does, he better include some of our stuff too









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


*Edit:* by the time I'd finish such a "bible", people will have forgotten about the EP45-UD3P. It'll be as outdated as the first Pentium systems are.










Blasphemy!
Ask for forgiveness or your north bridge shall forever require 1.6v to BOOT









Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


or an E8400 locally to crash and burn too. just need some cheap ram and that's it...


When I read this sentence:


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


WinterWarz 2011 is just around the corner....










Stocking up now. Just bought an E6600 to bench this morning.









LMAO, nice pic of Sub-Zero Daclownie.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Stocking up now. Just bought an E6600 to bench this morning.









LMAO, nice pic of Sub-Zero Daclownie.


I chose it because of the frigid air coming out of the face mask. Looks bad ass... and who doesn't love giant frozen swords? thats what I thought.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
I chose it because of the frigid air coming out of the face mask. Looks bad ass... and who doesn't love giant frozen swords? thats what I thought.









If I go Sub, that might be my new avatar


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 








allot of ppl do

Tell me about these products. I would love to own something like that and am serious about getting something like this.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i can now say my board is super freaking weird 1.34 mch and i can use 1.34 vcore for 4ghz but if i use less or more i need more vcore lol.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya i'm going sub too. why the heck not right ??


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ya i'm going sub too. why the heck not right ??


Yep this is going to get crazy!


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ya i'm going sub too. why the heck not right ??


Sticks and stones may break your bones but whips and chains excite you?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Sticks and stones may break your bones but whips and chains excite you?










LOL.. i typed this and walked out the door, came back and was reading it and thought " hmm, that sounds kinda kinky doesn't it "

on another side note though... DICE is gonna be kewl...
time to hit up the Matco Tool truck and get a new Fluke meter....


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Sticks and stones may break your bones but whips and chains excite you?











So tie me up and throw me down, and show me that you like me.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Stocking up now. Just bought an E6600 to bench this morning.









LMAO, nice pic of Sub-Zero Daclownie.

ya stocking up as well..
P4 551
E6750 < ~ mine.... haha
E2200
Pent D 820
Pent 4 SL7J8
E8400 < ~ possibly (i won't crash and burn it to bad Dilyn)

Hmm, time to make a small shopping list, who's with me on a trip to Microcenter for some supplies?

need these for the test bench
ATX Power Switch Kit


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol xtreme id sell my low vid q6600 but at the rate my q9550/ud3p is acting up i might need it. On another note do you guys think if i rig up a fan on my nb if it will help with the wierd issues if i run under 1.32 mch im not stable if i use more then 1.34 im also not stable.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol xtreme id sell my low vid q6600 but at the rate my q9550/ud3p is acting up i might need it. On another note do you guys think if i rig up a fan on my nb if it will help with the wierd issues if i run under 1.32 mch im not stable if i use more then 1.34 im also not stable.


well if you decide on that Q6600 lemme know...

and for the fan, im sure with the random issues your having a fan might not be a bad idea. maybe just a fan blowing across the NB some to help and see what it does


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ya stocking up as well..
P4 551
E6750 < ~ mine.... haha
E2200
Pent D 820
Pent 4 SL7J8
E8400 < ~ possibly (i won't crash and burn it to bad Dilyn)

Hmm, time to make a small shopping list, who's with me on a trip to Microcenter for some supplies?

need these for the test bench
ATX Power Switch Kit


I think I have some power switches, but MiroC is always good.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


well if you decide on that Q6600 lemme know...

and for the fan, im sure with the random issues your having a fan might not be a bad idea. maybe just a fan blowing across the NB some to help and see what it does


Yea i might put a fan back on it, yea i got a 1.20 vid q6600 wierd thing i never could get more then 3600 out of it with just 1.30 vcore and i got some 4ghz runs for 3dmark and superpi so on but its one of those low vids that runs hot.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Yea i might put a fan back on it, yea i got a 1.20 vid q6600 wierd thing i never could get more then 3600 out of it with just 1.30 vcore and i got some 4ghz runs for 3dmark and superpi so on but its one of those low vids that runs hot.


LOL... well the goal is to turn my Garage into an Xtreme Sub Zero Torture Area very soon..


----------



## HyperC

Anybody got an idea why my mother board fails to bootup on a cold start or restarting from windows...It cycles on and 3 seconds later restarts/loop and so on maybe the fourth time it posts...And my bios is reset funny thing is the time and date and month is rite but year is 2020, I love this board but this is crazy seems to have happened when i dropped in my 5870 and then other times its fine...BTW F10 bios


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HyperC* 
Anybody got an idea why my mother board fails to bootup on a cold start or restarting from windows...It cycles on and 3 seconds later restarts/loop and so on maybe the fourth time it posts...And my bios is reset funny thing is the time and date and month is rite but year is 2020, I love this board but this is crazy seems to have happened when i dropped in my 5870 and then other times its fine...BTW F10 bios

+rep for help

cuz the o.c isnt right
its to unstable


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HyperC* 
Anybody got an idea why my mother board fails to bootup on a cold start or restarting from windows...It cycles on and 3 seconds later restarts/loop and so on maybe the fourth time it posts...And my bios is reset funny thing is the time and date and month is rite but year is 2020, I love this board but this is crazy seems to have happened when i dropped in my 5870 and then other times its fine...BTW F10 bios

+rep for help

Before I begin, may I humbly ask you to change the "EO" in your sig rig to "E0"? I'm sorry for asking, but wouldn't you rather have it be correct?









Additionally, *I am not replying just because you said "+rep for help"*. Saying such things is absolutely unnecessary on this message board.

Anyway, with that out of the way, I want to begin helping:

This boot cycle thing (as I like to call it) is normal and it's the motherboard's way of telling you that your overclock is unstable and that you need to get into the BIOS and adjust settings to try and make it stable. The reason why it's using default settings is so that it can actually boot. But it cycles a few times just to attempt to use your settings.

So please fill out the attached template (use plain Courier in Notepad for correct alignment of the text) so that we can suggest changes that might help.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Come to think of it, mine cycles once every time I cold boot since my OC. It's always fine on the second boot, or when warm-booting (i.e., "Restart Windows"). Never more than once, though --I wonder what I could do to get rid of that.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Come to think of it, mine cycles once every time I cold boot since my OC. It's always fine on the second boot, or when warm-booting (i.e., "Restart Windows"). Never more than once, though --I wonder what I could do to get rid of that.


Hmm, this is interesting indeed; mine doesn't do it. I wonder if it's the difference in the motherboard's revision.

Does CPU-Z show your overclock?


----------



## HyperC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Before I begin, may I humbly ask you to change the "EO" in your sig rig to "E0"? I'm sorry for asking, but wouldn't you rather have it be correct?









Additionally, *I am not replying just because you said "+rep for help"*. Saying such things is absolutely unnecessary on this message board.

Anyway, with that out of the way, I want to begin helping:

This boot cycle thing (as I like to call it) is normal and it's the motherboard's way of telling you that your overclock is unstable and that you need to get into the BIOS and adjust settings to try and make it stable. The reason why it's using default settings is so that it can actually boot. But it cycles a few times just to attempt to use your settings.

So please fill out the attached template (use plain Courier in Notepad for correct alignment of the text) so that we can suggest changes that might help.

Hmm, OCCT seems to say its stable maybe you can see something i missed...Like i said before seems like the problem happened with the new graphic card


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HyperC* 
Hmm, OCCT seems to say its stable maybe you can see something i missed...Like i said before seems like the problem happened with the new graphic card

Try raising the CPU PLL 2-3 bumps just to see if that helps.

But regarding what OCCT says: I don't know how to say this a different way, but just because it says it's stable, it doesn't mean that it is.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HyperC* 
Hmm, OCCT seems to say its stable maybe you can see something i missed...Like i said before seems like the problem happened with the new graphic card

That doesn't mean squat. I've seen a number of systems that can run OCCT, Prime 95, StressCPU, and any number of other stress testing programs for days at a time without a hitch and then fall flat on their face running a real world application or have problems booting. Try raising the vcore one or two notches to see if that helps.

If it started happening right after switching vid cards you should try it with the old one to see if it happens with it as well. If it does then the vid card isn't related to the problem. If it doesn't happen with the old one there is a good chance that the new card is drawing more power at startup than the old one and causing the problem. In that case it could be a PSU that is either underpowered, failing, or has a poor connection. Go back into the case and reseat all of the cards, cables, and ram to make sure they are making a good connection.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Hmm, this is interesting indeed; mine doesn't do it. I wonder if it's the difference in the motherboard's revision.

Does CPU-Z show your overclock?


CPU-Z does show my overclock. I haven't disabled Speedstep, so it does vary between 2.4GHz and 3.2GHz occasionally, but that's fine with me.

If I run a 4-core session of Prime95, it ramps up to 3.2GHz just fine and doesn't complain. I've run 30 minutes stable (never had the time when home to try longer, always had something I needed to do with the system).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
CPU-Z does show my overclock. I haven't disabled Speedstep, so it does vary between 2.4GHz and 3.2GHz occasionally, but that's fine with me.

If I run a 4-core session of Prime95, it ramps up to 3.2GHz just fine and doesn't complain. I've run 30 minutes stable (never had the time when home to try longer, always had something I needed to do with the system).

Oh. Then it's probably just not stable enough. You see, 30 minutes is almost as good as nothing.

Since you don't have enough time, is it possible for you to run the stress test while you're not using the computer? How about while you're sleeping - especially starting the test on a night where you have to basically wake up and leave without any time to do anything else in the morning? I mean, be determined to find time where you're not using the computer for an extremely long time - like 12 hours or more.

For example: let's say I have to be asleep by 11 pm so that I can wake up at 6am and be to work at 8am. Let's say that I work an 8-hour shift and won't get home until about 5pm: that's a total of 18 hours where I can't use my computer. So if I started stress testing on a Monday, then I could complete several 18-hour stress tests by that Friday.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Started it right now with small FFTs. I'll be out for awhile this afternoon, so I won't be using it for probably the next 4 hours or so while I do some work for somebody else. Should have some results by the time I'm back to do hard-drive swaps on the system this evening.


----------



## Dilyn

Also should be known that if you turn off your rig and take out the PSU power cord from either the wall or the PSU itself and then plug it back in and hit the power button, your PC will 'boot' and then 'turn off'.
Don't let that scare you. Scared me the first time it happened 'cus I thought I had broken something when I was fixing it up.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Also should be known that if you turn off your rig and take out the PSU power cord from either the wall or the PSU itself and then plug it back in and hit the power button, your PC will 'boot' and then 'turn off'.
Don't let that scare you. Scared me the first time it happened 'cus I thought I had broken something when I was fixing it up.


It certainly does. I wonder if it does this to charge up the capacitors prior to trying to boot as maybe a way to play it safe.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It certainly does. I wonder if it does this to charge up the capacitors prior to trying to boot as maybe a way to play it safe.










its somthing to do with the intel chipset it did it on the p35 also and was alot worse then the p45.


----------



## Triglet

Hey guys, been trying to follow this thread but you guys post faster than I can read sometimes.







Anyhoo, I've got my rig posting and booting into Windows with the following settings. However, I'm failing Linpack after about 15-20 mins or so. I'm assuming she needs more Vcore, but I wanted to let you guys take a look before I bump it up. And if you see anything else that looks odd let me know, I took all of these settings from an earlier post when I first started looking at this stuff about a month ago.

Idle temps were in the mid 30's, load temps during Linpack were right around 70Â°C.

Thanks!

Quote:



CPU = Q9550 E0 (1.25 VID)
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P 1.0
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = 8 GB OCZ Plat 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00 Ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto (4)
tWTR.................................: Auto (4)
tWR..................................: Auto (6)
tRFC.................................: Auto (72)
tRTP.................................: Auto (4)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto (0)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto (11)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto (11)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.325 (1.296 in Windows)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.300
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.320
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.863
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## NoGuru

I think I would try more MCH with 8 Gigs in there, if that is a no go then try vcore.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i say more mch and more vcore it might take 1.33-1.34 my q9550 needs that much but its not the greatest clocker. And you might relax your ram timings till you get the cpu stable.


----------



## Triglet

Well, I bumped up the mch from 1.32 to 1.36 and it was Linpack stable for an hour until I shut it down for the night, not comfortable letting it run all night when I can't keep an eye on it. Appreciate the help, looks like that helped some. I'll do some further testing this weekend.

Also, what kind of temps are you guys seeing at load on your rigs? I maxed out at 75Â°C during that hour which seems a little toasty.

And when you guys say you're at blah blah vcore, is that bios setting or as reported in Windows?

And finally, how does one put their mit into a clickable spoiler like I've seen others do? I don't want everyone to have to read the wall of text everytime I go to post it.

Thanks guys! What a thread!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triglet*


Well, I bumped up the mch from 1.32 to 1.36 and it was Linpack stable for an hour until I shut it down for the night, not comfortable letting it run all night when I can't keep an eye on it. Appreciate the help, looks like that helped some. I'll do some further testing this weekend.

Also, what kind of temps are you guys seeing at load on your rigs? I maxed out at 75Â°C during that hour which seems a little toasty.

And when you guys say you're at blah blah vcore, is that bios setting or as reported in Windows?

And finally, how does one put their mit into a clickable spoiler like I've seen others do? I don't want everyone to have to read the wall of text everytime I go to post it.

Thanks guys! What a thread!


Linpack and LinX normally stress the CPU far further than anything I've ever seen in the real world. Orthos will give a closer reading to real world usage, but even that test is hotter than I've ever seen it get with me. 
I usually say what I have put in BIOS when I give my vcore.
For a spoiler, just add spoiler tags:

Code:


Code:


[ spoiler=Name of spoiler here] blah blah blah [ / spoiler]

Just omit the spaces between the brackets.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triglet*


Well, I bumped up the mch from 1.32 to 1.36 and it was Linpack stable for an hour until I shut it down for the night, not comfortable letting it run all night when I can't keep an eye on it. Appreciate the help, looks like that helped some. I'll do some further testing this weekend.


Believe it or not, it's 100% safe to leave the computer for several hours or even more than a day while it is stress testing - even if it fails. Besides, if it fails the stress test, then it will just be sitting there doing nothing which is harmless.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triglet*


Also, what kind of temps are you guys seeing at load on your rigs? I maxed out at 75Â°C during that hour which seems a little toasty.


That's warmer than it should be when considering the air cooling you have and the vcore, so what's your room temperature? I mean, is it hot?

Also, where is your rig kept? Is it out in the open with plenty of room to breathe?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triglet*


And when you guys say you're at blah blah vcore, is that bios setting or as reported in Windows?


Windows, because that's the actual voltage running through the CPU. So there's the idle voltage, and then there's the full load voltage.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triglet*


And finally, how does one put their mit into a clickable spoiler like I've seen others do? I don't want everyone to have to read the wall of text everytime I go to post it.

Thanks guys! What a thread!


Well, you can either click on the Attachments button







at the top which is next to the white smiley and the Undo and Redo buttons, or you can scroll down beneath the Submit Reply and Preview Post buttons and click the "Manage Attachments" button which does the same thing.

Once you click one of these 2 buttons, then just click one of the five "Browse..." buttons at the top, double-click your template, and then close the window and submit the post.

But that's not the actual hidden text, and I just realized you actually meant the hidden text feature. To do that, type this:



Spoiler: Your Hidden Text Title Here



Wall of text



Here's the result:

Wall of text


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triglet*


Also, what kind of temps are you guys seeing at load on your rigs? I maxed out at 75Â°C during that hour which seems a little toasty.


Without knowing the ambient temp cpu temps are meaningless.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Linpack and LinX normally stress the CPU far further than anything I've ever seen in the real world. Orthos will give a closer reading to real world usage, but even that test is hotter than I've ever seen it get with me. 
I usually say what I have put in BIOS when I give my vcore.
For a spoiler, just add spoiler tags:

Code:


Code:


[ spoiler=Name of spoiler here] blah blah blah [ / spoiler]

Just omit the spaces between the brackets.


But LinX _uses_ the linpack test which is why it is a "simple GUI for linpack". Intel Burn Test (or "IBT") is the same concept, and both use the same linpack test. It's just that LinX has a superior GUI.

Oh, and even though Linpack is more stressful, it still makes the CPU perform different calculations, so it's still important to make sure that the system is stable enough for the three preset Prime95 tests.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Without knowing the ambient temp cpu temps are meaningless.


This.

It's also important to know the airflow around the case and also inside of it.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

my new toy's for DICE on a UD3P

P4 550
P4 551
E6420

Fluke 87v Multimeter 
Fluke 80PK-27 Temp Probe Temp Range -127 to 600Â°C
Fluke 80PK Temp Probe Temp Range -40.0Â°C - 260Â°C

Almost time to do some DICE Run's...... 
Let the fun begin real soon!!!

I foresee long hours of Sub Zero Overclocking with NoGuru !!!


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh. Then it's probably just not stable enough. You see, 30 minutes is almost as good as nothing.

Since you don't have enough time, is it possible for you to run the stress test while you're not using the computer? How about while you're sleeping - especially starting the test on a night where you have to basically wake up and leave without any time to do anything else in the morning? I mean, be determined to find time where you're not using the computer for an extremely long time - like 12 hours or more.


UPDATE: Fully stable after 6.5 hours of Prime95 with small FFTs, no errors. Highest temp reported by CoreTemp was on Core #1, 62C.

Had to quit because I'm upgrading my hard drives tonight, but I see no indication that my system isn't stable --it just takes one boot-cycle to come up, as if there was a brief time during the first power-on where there wasn't quite enough juice, or something to that effect.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


my new toy's for DICE on a UD3P

P4 550
P4 551
E6420

Fluke 87v Multimeter 
Fluke 80PK-27 Temp Probe Temp Range -127 to 600Â°C
Fluke 80PK Temp Probe Temp Range -40.0Â°C - 260Â°C

Almost time to do some DICE Run's...... 
Let the fun begin real soon!!!

I foresee long hours of Sub Zero Overclocking with NoGuru !!!


I think I have a lapped 
P4 551
P4 651
E6600
Q9650
and maybe an E8400
Should lead to a lot of fun


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


UPDATE: Fully stable after 6.5 hours of Prime95 with small FFTs, no errors. Highest temp reported by CoreTemp was on Core #1, 62C.

Had to quit because I'm upgrading my hard drives tonight, but I see no indication that my system isn't stable --it just takes one boot-cycle to come up, as if there was a brief time during the first power-on where there wasn't quite enough juice, or something to that effect.


Mine does that as well, always has on a cold boot. I just let it happen.









I thought it was my POS PSU before... but i upgraded that since then, and it still does it. No issues with stability either.

Maybe the computer can't believe how stable it is and it tries to force itself to crash in the beginning only to give up and just load windows.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Mine does that as well, always has on a cold boot. I just let it happen.









I thought it was my POS PSU before... but i upgraded that since then, and it still does it. No issues with stability either.

Maybe the computer can't believe how stable it is and it tries to force itself to crash in the beginning only to give up and just load windows.


LMAO, you are a clown


----------



## freakb18c1

thank god i just sold the q9550S


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
thank god i just sold the q9550S









lol should be a warning to all overclockers not to buy them.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
But LinX _uses_ the linpack test which is why it is a "simple GUI for linpack". Intel Burn Test (or "IBT") is the same concept, and both use the same linpack test. It's just that LinX has a superior GUI.

Oh, and even though Linpack is more stressful, it still makes the CPU perform different calculations, so it's still important to make sure that the system is stable enough for the three preset Prime95 tests.

Yes, I am aware








I was just saying that both of those tests will stress his CPU far further than he will see in any real world application, regardless of his ambient temps.
Those are fine temps in Linpack or LinX, as 75C in LinX for me meant I maxed at 62C in anything else.

Freak. Are you getting anything to replace it









I will have a surprise for ya'll when I come back. Unfortunately, it won't be a new CPU.








But, it's something... BIGGER.
Much bigger.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol should be a warning to all overclockers not to buy them.


there pretty much capped at 4.0ghz stable anything past that needs so much voltage its not even funny..


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol mines capped at 4ghz to kinda sucks lol i tried everything to get 4200 and no go. even setting cpu and mch skews to 200-250 each didnt help. And sad thing sence i got my gelid gc-extreme paste i get better temps so i probly could handle using 1.42 vcore if it would be stable.


----------



## freakb18c1

damn that sucks and you have a have way decent vid...

the q9550s needed 1.456 for 4.25 for "game stable"

@ dyl another q9550 should be here in a hour or so xD


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Mine does that as well, always has on a cold boot. I just let it happen.









I thought it was my POS PSU before... but i upgraded that since then, and it still does it. No issues with stability either.

Maybe the computer can't believe how stable it is and it tries to force itself to crash in the beginning only to give up and just load windows.


Which revision do you have of the EP45-UD3P?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Yes, I am aware








I was just saying that both of those tests will stress his CPU far further than he will see in any real world application, regardless of his ambient temps. 
Those are fine temps in Linpack or LinX, as 75C in LinX for me meant I maxed at 62C in anything else.


But what I'm saying is that when you say _"...in Linpack or LinX"_, it looks like you are thinking that there's a difference between "Linpack" and "LinX". So my natural response is to say that in actuality, Linpack is just the test that LinX uses (which, for anyone reading this, is the same Linpack test that Intel Burn Test uses as well as OCCT's "linpack" test).

Or, are you saying, _"...in Linpack (or to be specific, LinX)..."_? I mean, are you trying to help promote LinX since it is indeed the best one?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Which revision do you have of the EP45-UD3P?

But what I'm saying is that when you say _"...in Linpack or LinX"_, it looks like you are thinking that there's a difference between "Linpack" and "LinX". So my natural response is to say that in actuality, Linpack is just the test that LinX uses (which, for anyone reading this, is the same Linpack test that Intel Burn Test uses as well as OCCT's "linpack" test).

Or, are you saying, _"...in Linpack (or to be specific, LinX)..."_? I mean, are you trying to help promote LinX since it is indeed the best one?









LinX is indeed the better of the two choices








However, I'm not saying that there is a difference. I can see where you would think that I would think that, but I am fully aware that they are the same test. Do not worry, my friend









Also, I will have that surprise later.
My friend's mommy said that he needs to ask his older brother (who's now in the Air Force), because he built it and 'obviously knows more about computers than both of you guys' (my friend and I). I







ed.
Although it isn't exactly what I thought it was (or what he thought it was). It turns out to be a smaller version









So now I have to think about it... I believe I did say cable management holes in it when I was looking at the inside of the case though. So it'll probably be a yes just because of that. Need to get a better look at it though.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


LinX is indeed the better of the two choices








However, I'm not saying that there is a difference. I can see where you would think that I would think that, but I am fully aware that they are the same test. Do not worry, my friend










Oh then that means I just did a decent job at figuring out what you meant.







Of course, I still started off with an incorrect interpretation. hehe

Anyway, thank you for going through that with me. LinX FTW!










So, how about that weather huh? hahaha









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Also, I will have that surprise later. 
My friend's mommy said that he needs to ask his older brother (who's now in the Air Force), because he built it and 'obviously knows more about computers than both of you guys' (my friend and I). I







ed. 
Although it isn't exactly what I thought it was (or what he thought it was). It turns out to be a smaller version









So now I have to think about it... I believe I did say cable management holes in it when I was looking at the inside of the case though. So it'll probably be a yes just because of that. Need to get a better look at it though.


By the way, I saw the original version of this post, and so I think it's time that you switch to the editor called "Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing" in the User CP Options (at the bottom of the page).









Either that, or try to stop typing out the code and instead just highlight the text, click







on the little toolbar, and then paste the URL in.







But when you do this, be sure to press the End key right after applying the URL to the text so that the next stuff you start typing doesn't get linked too. Or, just use the Remove Link button







.


----------



## NoGuru

Sooo you getting a 900? It's a good case, been around a while, but that shows it's quality.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

my quality case is going to be made of 1/2" thick MDF and have 2 shelves. 1 for the MB and the lower for the PSU, CD Drive and extra wires.
being made with MDF, Rattle Can Paint and Zip Ties FTW !!!
oh and nuts, bolts and screws compliments of Mopar !!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


my quality case is going to be made of 1/2" thick MDF and have 2 shelves. 1 for the MB and the lower for the PSU, CD Drive and extra wires.
being made with MDF, Rattle Can Paint and Zip Ties FTW !!!
oh and nuts, bolts and screws compliments of Mopar !!!


+1 Rep for a MacGyver rig.







I've used similar setups for years.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sooo you getting a 900? It's a good case, been around a while, but that shows it's quality.


Excuse me this is a thread about motherboard UD3P. not cases. If this happenes again i will contact a moderator.

hahahahah lol only joking. I love the off topic'ness of this thread and we don't get flamed for it! This thread is the best on OCN by far! I love it! Everyone on this thread is the best and i love you all!!

edit: I may be a little giddy sorry, i blame the Alcohol!!


----------



## cr1

My first build was a 900, I have 2 replacement 'drive cages' for it being shipped now....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Excuse me this is a thread about motherboard UD3P. not cases. If this happenes again i will contact a moderator.

hahahahah lol only joking. I love the off topic'ness of this thread and we don't get flamed for it! This thread is the best on OCN by far! I love it! Everyone on this thread is the best and i love you all!!

edit: I may be a little giddy sorry, i blame the Alcohol!!


Crazy drunk overclocker...

(this is a Back to the Future reference, of sorts)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Crazy drunk overclocker...


That's what she said as she thrown me out of the house that night.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Can I just say these work wonderfully with the EP45-UD3P?










Sorry, the Michigan OCN guys have already heard me gush, but I'm just geeked right now.

_Wolfman: [watching a video of planes being shot down] This gives me a hard on.
Hollywood: Don't tease me. _ -"Top Gun"


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


That's what she said as she thrown me out of the house that night.


lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Can I just say these work wonderfully with the EP45-UD3P?

http://www.legitreviews.com/images/r...ptor_600gb.jpg

Sorry, the Michigan OCN guys have already heard me gush, but I'm just geeked right now.

_Wolfman: [watching a video of planes being shot down] This gives me a hard on.
Hollywood: Don't tease me. _ -"Top Gun"


What do you mean? I mean, what's your basis for comparison? Mine would be the EVGA 680i SLI (the 122-CK-NF68 to be exact), but I haven't looked for a difference yet (and I don't know why).


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

UD3 Family and This Thread is so EPIC.... maybe that's why i have so many UD3 boards and more on the way....

I just love that this thread goes from serious settings and overclocking to off the wall stuff and we all love it and enjoy it....

Quote:



hahahahah lol only joking. I love the off topic'ness of this thread and we don't get flamed for it! This thread is the best on OCN by far! I love it! Everyone on this thread is the best and i love you all!!


aww. Drink one for us none drinkers...









*TwoCables* have you finished that damn UD3 Bible yet?









oh man, gonna do some shopping at Home Depot tomorrow.... Then Micheals Art & Crafts...... need some kneaded art eraser....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


UD3 Family and This Thread is so EPIC.... maybe that's why i have so many UD3 boards and more on the way....

I just love that this thread goes from serious settings and overclocking to off the wall stuff and we all love it and enjoy it....

aww. Drink one for us none drinkers...









*TwoCables* have you finished that damn UD3 Bible yet?









oh man, gonna do some shopping at Home Depot tomorrow.... Then Micheals Art & Crafts...... need some kneaded art eraser....


In the words of Nomad (in Crysis): _"I'm *working* on it!"








_


----------



## LoneWolf15

I didn't say they worked better. However, here's an initial reading.










I turned off virus scanning and anything I thought could affect the results.

I can't tell you how well the nVidia SATA controller would do, though in my experience, Intel's SATA controllers have been more robust than other vendors.

EDIT: In comparison an (also brand new) Caviar Black 1TB. This is the latest model, with a 64MB cache and two 500GB platters.


----------



## TwoCables

I found a screenshot of my VelociRaptor when it was installed in the EVGA 680i SLI!! Whew! I thought I didn't take one!










Ok, so I'm going to make a new one right now.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


In the words of Nomad (in Crysis): _"I'm *working* on it!"








_












hey, keep posting those benchies..... we all like MOAR Pics !!!!


----------



## LoneWolf15

Interesting results --makes me think that the new 640GB (64MB cache) Caviar Black could equal or beat the Raptor 150, considering the results of my 1TB version.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*











hey, keep posting those benchies..... we all like MOAR Pics !!!!


Oh doh! I just realized that I forgot to screenshot my LinX and Small FFTs tests. But... um, I guess it doesn't hurt to mention it anyway: my overclock passed 100 runs of LinX with a Problem Size of 20902 (3350 MB of memory), and 12 hours of the Small FFTs (no errors too!).

I knew I should have taken screenshots. lol I knew I'd forget too, though!

I'll post my *mit.txt* in a few minutes.


----------



## TwoCables

What are the default Benchmark settings in HD Tune 2.55?


----------



## PapaSmurf

My Hitachi 7K2000. First in the Free 2.55 then in the FUll 4.01 (don't have 4.50 yet). Fall AV running in the background, watching a DVD, and Firefox running.


----------



## TwoCables

What are the default Benchmark settings in HD Tune 2.55?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
What are the default Benchmark settings in HD Tune 2.55?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 









Oh thank you, thank you, thank you!

I was going to reinstall it, but I've become about unnecessary writes to my SSD.


----------



## TwoCables

I finally did an HD Tune 2.55 benchmark with my VelociRaptor three times in a row, but all 3 times were roughly the same as the one I posted from my EVGA 680i SLI.

I guess that's the difference between the 150GB and the 600GB.


----------



## TwoCables

Here's my MIT finally. So far, these settings are 100% stable for 100 runs of LinX using a Problem Size of 20902 (3350 MB of memory), and 12 hours of the Small FFTs in the 64-bit version of Prime95 - but I'm not done yet.









Also attached is a new template for everyone. Why use mine? Because it's perfected.







It also includes the clock drives and skews!

Anyway, are there any settings I should change that might allow my system to stay stable while simultaneously making this overclock cleaner?


----------



## IntelConvert

hey, im having some issues with a restarting loop on my UD3R, it seems like a recurring issue with these boards

my thread is here, plz read thru it a bit and give me some suggestions


----------



## 10acjed

Well first day of storm season was Tues, and just my luck I get hit. Took down my cable box, modem, router and yep you guessed it, the UD3 & PSU seem to be done too...

Too early to tell if anything else got it. My surge protector protected 1/2 the things attached to it... I also have a feeling it came in through the cable...

I pressed the power button on my pc and noting happened... Messed around with it, unplugged the gpu and it finally responded and powered up. So I shut down and tried again with the gpu plugged in and it booted up, but no keyboard and mouse response.. Tried every usb connect, but no response...

So I am down for a week or so, will be browsing the FS section for a good deal, but probably just going to spend the extra $ and get a new on. I wish I had a warranty right now....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Well first day of storm season was Tues, and just my luck I get hit. Took down my cable box, modem, router and yep you guessed it, the UD3 & PSU seem to be done too...

Too early to tell if anything else got it. My surge protector protected 1/2 the things attached to it... I also have a feeling it came in through the cable...

I pressed the power button on my pc and noting happened... Messed around with it, unplugged the gpu and it finally responded and powered up. So I shut down and tried again with the gpu plugged in and it booted up, but no keyboard and mouse response.. Tried every usb connect, but no response...

So I am down for a week or so, will be browsing the FS section for a good deal, but probably just going to spend the extra $ and get a new on. I wish I had a warranty right now....


I know that this isn't the best thing to say right now, but next time please make sure to unplug *every thing* from the surge suppressor - including the surge suppressor itself - when a storm is about to roll through, and then wait it out until it's *long* gone. Surge Suppressors are not intended to protect against lightning, just common surges.

I even recommend going as far as this: if you're going to be gone for over 24 hours and you know that there's a chance of thunderstorms, then unplug every last thing you care about before leaving.

But I _am_ sorry for your loss and you do have my utmost sympathy. When I read, _"...and yep you guessed it, the UD3 & PSU seem to be done too..."_, I admit that I got a little bit emotional because I wondered how I would feel if it happened to me.


----------



## 10acjed

Normally I do unplug its just that in my location that would require it being unplugged whenever I am out or sleeping as the storms are that common. Sometimes I have a movie downloading or converting, or I que up a few downloads from bt.etree (live music) and go to work.

I must say that surges are rare at my place, this was lightning.

Either way it sucks, and I wanted to cry......


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Normally I do unplug its just that in my location that would require it being unplugged whenever I am out or sleeping as the storms are that common. Sometimes I have a movie downloading or converting, or I que up a few downloads from bt.etree (live music) and go to work.

I must say that surges are rare at my place, this was lightning.

Either way it sucks, and I wanted to cry......

Heh, I _would_ have cried.

As for surges being rare, I was referring to what I learned when I decided to buy a surge suppressor: I decided to do a ton of research just to hopefully enable myself to make an extremely well-informed decision. One of the things I learned is that surges are constantly coming from the power company all day, every day. On top of that, a surge occurs every single time something is turned either on or off such as a microwave, washer/dryer, dehumidifier, window air conditioner, refridgerator/freezer, electric stove/oven, relatively big CRT television, space heater, big set of 5 or 6 vanity lights, vacuum (either upright or canister), blender, coffee grinder, garage door, power tools, etc.

These surges are especially dangerous to sensitive electronics, especially LCD displays (like a monitor or a TV). But of course, all PCBs are sensitive too.

The way I am able to remember this is because I previously thought that only a lightning strike could send a surge through the line, and so that's what I thought the purpose of surge suppressors were.


----------



## 10acjed

Well lets just say its rare that enough of a surge comes through to fry my electronics









been a few years since i have seen anything like it. And honestly, this is the first time something connected to a surge protector went. Thats why I am thinking lightning to the cable wire... No protection there...

who knows tho... the end result is the same.. I am running on a 1.66G dual with onboard graphics...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Normally I do unplug its just that in my location that would require it being unplugged whenever I am out or sleeping as the storms are that common. Sometimes I have a movie downloading or converting, or I que up a few downloads from bt.etree (live music) and go to work.

I must say that surges are rare at my place, this was lightning.

Either way it sucks, and I wanted to cry......

oh ya that sucks big time.
my house was struck by lightning about 12 years ago and we lost everything...
I wasn't worried about TV's, clocks, salt water aquariums and computers at that time i was worried about HAM Rig's (amateur radio) unit's i had.
never the less the insurance company handed me a check for replacement value of our stuff, $9,800.00 was a nice check but it sure didn't replace some of my old vintage Icom's and Kenwood's that i had. To this day i still have my Kenwood TS-690S boxed up and take her out and look at her every so often... oh what a great radio it was..

the moral of the story.......... Insurance sucks to pay but could be worth it in the long run.

edit:
and now, i keep my main computer rig hooked up to a APC Smart-UPS 700.
when my window a/c unit kicks on this UPS clicks and beeps and the under volt and over volt indicators come on saying it's " cleaning " the voltage to my main rig. with a surge protector only hooked up at times when the furnace in the house would kick on it would reboot my computer...
sucks sometimes living in an older house with vintage electrical system


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Well lets just say its rare that enough of a surge comes through to fry my electronics









been a few years since i have seen anything like it. And honestly, this is the first time something connected to a surge protector went. Thats why I am thinking lightning to the cable wire... No protection there...

who knows tho... the end result is the same.. I am running on a 1.66G dual with onboard graphics...









You helped me realize here that I forgot to say that it's the damage those constant surges do over the course of time - particularly to sensitive electronics. So it's not that a single one of those surges I mentioned could fry anything, but constant daily bombardment will add up and shorten the life of sensitive electronics.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
You helped me realize here that I forgot to say that it's the damage those constant surges do over the course of time - particularly to sensitive electronics. So it's not that a single one of those surges I mentioned could fry anything, but constant daily bombardment will add up and shorten the life of sensitive electronics.

Its a double edged sword...

These surges from the power company degrade the lifespan of electronics.
The surges that occur when powering up 2 - 3 times a day degrade the lifespan...

Safest option is to find a new hobby
















Now of course I am debating selling my Ram and 9550 and getting an i5/i7


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:

Now of course I am debating selling my Ram and 9550 and getting an i5/i7
Hmm.. 9550 on Dice would be interesting..... oh wait, NoGuru's got a 9550 we are gonna torture..

That really suck's 10acjed, hope it all works out. No Insurance i guess right?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey Dave, have you received the board yet?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Hey Dave, have you received the board yet?


nope.... still waiting on it...
hope it arrives soon.

2010/06/02 13:17 International shipment has arrived in the destination country 
not sure if Canada Post will track it once it has left CA.

Service Type: Expedited Parcel-USA (6 - 12 business days)
so being shipped on the 25th, i hope to see it next week.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Hmm.. 9550 on Dice would be interesting..... oh wait, NoGuru's got a 9550 we are gonna torture..

That really suck's 10acjed, hope it all works out. No Insurance i guess right?


Nothing thats going to help.... Board was bought used here so no warranty, and to replace both psu and board will only cost $200...

problem is it will be a few weeks til I have the 200, so Im thinking maybe just sell the 9550 and ram and get all new....

unless someone talks me out of it.....

i5 750 - P55 FTW - 2x2GB DDR3 would cost about 450 new.....

190 for my 9550, 75 for my ram.......


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Well first day of storm season was Tues, and just my luck I get hit. Took down my cable box, modem, router and yep you guessed it, the UD3 & PSU seem to be done too...

Too early to tell if anything else got it. My surge protector protected 1/2 the things attached to it... I also have a feeling it came in through the cable...

I pressed the power button on my pc and noting happened... Messed around with it, unplugged the gpu and it finally responded and powered up. So I shut down and tried again with the gpu plugged in and it booted up, but no keyboard and mouse response.. Tried every usb connect, but no response...

So I am down for a week or so, will be browsing the FS section for a good deal, but probably just going to spend the extra $ and get a new on. I wish I had a warranty right now....

Use your house insurance if you have it i had that happen to me last year took out my board and cable modem, hd box and hd tv. Insurance payed for it all tho and i got a 42inch tv out of the deal and new board.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I finally did an HD Tune 2.55 benchmark with my VelociRaptor three times in a row, but all 3 times were roughly the same as the one I posted from my EVGA 680i SLI.

I guess that's the difference between the 150GB and the 600GB.

The technical differences are a new dual-processor drive controller, doubling of the cache to 32MB, platter setup/density (the 600GB has three 200GB platters), SATA-3, and the No-touch ramp load technology which means the heads never touch the disk (longer life).

The extra cache isn't necessary on a 150GB drive, IMO, and SATA 6Gbps is as useful as an elevator in an outhouse. That said, it's amazingly fast compared to other drives I've had. The new SATA-3 Caviar Black 1TB i just bought is also speedy as 7200rpm drives go, but it's got nothing on the `Raptor.

Restoring data from my Windows Home Server took 40-50 minutes this time over a gig network, as opposed to a couple of hours. Boot time into Windows 7 is approximately 20% faster, and both drives are quiet enough that even under full seek, I can't hear them above my case fans. First impression --I'm impressed.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Use your house insurance if you have it i had that happen to me last year took out my board and cable modem, hd box and hd tv. Insurance payed for it all tho and i got a 42inch tv out of the deal and new board.


deductable is more than the damage...


----------



## Vbp6us

Would running a bios from a different Rev UD3P ruin my 1.6 board? My bios is currently not displayed in CPUID for some reason. I've tried various versions for the 1.6 revision but nothing.

Thanks


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


deductable is more than the damage...


ah mine was only 250 i think and with the trees outside that got hit and had to be cut down plus inside stuff it was gonna cost alot more if we didnt file a claim.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh then that means I just did a decent job at figuring out what you meant.







Of course, I still started off with an incorrect interpretation. hehe

Anyway, thank you for going through that with me. LinX FTW!









So, how about that weather huh? hahaha









By the way, I saw the original version of this post, and so I think it's time that you switch to the editor called "Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing" in the User CP Options (at the bottom of the page).









Either that, or try to stop typing out the code and instead just highlight the text, click







on the little toolbar, and then paste the URL in.







But when you do this, be sure to press the End key right after applying the URL to the text so that the next stuff you start typing doesn't get linked too. Or, just use the Remove Link button







.

Ya my keyboard for some reason wasn't responding to my bracket button tapping








I love to use my keyboard. I always type out my BBcode, and I do use the WYSIWYG editor. I always used to hit the buttons until I memorized what the codes were. Now I don't really need it anymore.
I also always type out the smilies names if I know them. I find it easier than looking through the list of them and clicking on the one that I want.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Sooo you getting a 900? It's a good case, been around a while, but that shows it's quality.

Indeed. Hoping that airflow will be a bit better, as I'll have two intake fans on the front now. I can finally use both my high speed Yate-Loons








Also, since it isn't a 1200, I won't be needing to purchase cable extenders! W00T.
This 900 will be a new project for me though... It's not painted black. What kind of case is this.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Excuse me this is a thread about motherboard UD3P. not cases. If this happenes again i will contact a moderator.

hahahahah lol only joking. I love the off topic'ness of this thread and we don't get flamed for it! This thread is the best on OCN by far! I love it! Everyone on this thread is the best and i love you all!!

edit: I may be a little giddy sorry, i blame the Alcohol!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vbp6us* 
Would running a bios from a different Rev UD3P ruin my 1.6 board? My bios is currently not displayed in CPUID for some reason. I've tried various versions for the 1.6 revision but nothing.

Thanks

I doubt it would ruin your board, but I would not do it.

This has happened to a few people, they just accepted it.

Do you need to see the board tab in CPU-Z for a validation or something?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


ah mine was only 250 i think and with the trees outside that got hit and had to be cut down plus inside stuff it was gonna cost alot more if we didnt file a claim.


Yeah, it was kinda scarce, didnt take out much, seems to just be stuff connected to the cable...

My pc will power up and go to windows fine, just no response from the usb inputs on the back panel.

I have not done alot of tinkering, I am worried that if it affected the PSU there is a chance of it damaging more stuff.

But from all appearances my vid card, ram and hd's are fine, as well as my monitor.....

May give the front panel usb a try later...


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I doubt it would ruin your board, but I would not do it.

This has happened to a few people, they just accepted it.

Do you need to see the board tab in CPU-Z for a validation or something?


Its validation for vantage. Vantage wont run unless it validates few things in your system, and it wont even run for him if it doesn't detect the bios. For some reason on his board CPU z detects the bios if he didn't overclock but as soon as he overclocks to any amount it stops detecting it, resulting in vantage not being able to run.

(A friend of his have been trying to help him with this one btw)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


My pc will power up and go to windows fine, just no response from the usb inputs on the back panel.

May give the front panel usb a try later...


Unplug EVERYTHING from ALL of the USB ports. Unplug the power cord from the PSU then hold the power button down for a minimum of 30 seconds. Plug the PSU back in but don't plug anything into a usb port, then go into the bios and load setup defaults. See what does and doesn't work after that. I've had this work at times.

Also, try unplugging the front USB ports from the MoBo to see if that is causing any problems with the USB system in general. That happened on one of my daughter's systems a couple of years ago.


----------



## doc2142

wait Papasmurf, was that for me or someone else in here?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


wait Papasmurf, was that for me or someone else in here?


It was meant for 10acjed. You snuck your post in while I was typing mine.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Unplug EVERYTHING from ALL of the USB ports. Unplug the power cord from the PSU then hold the power button down for a minimum of 30 seconds. Plug the PSU back in but don't plug anything into a usb port, then go into the bios and load setup defaults. See what does and doesn't work after that. I've had this work at times.

Also, try unplugging the front USB ports from the MoBo to see if that is causing any problems with the USB system in general. That happened on one of my daughter's systems a couple of years ago.


I havent even gotten around to trouble shooting...

I need to find a PSP keyboard, thats my first problem, no bios options because of usb keyboard.

but thanks, I will try that later tonight....


----------



## Triglet

Should I worry about needing 1.36V on the MCH core (8 gigs of RAM)? I haven't seen a range of acceptable values on the northbridge and I think you guys said there's no way to monitor temp there.

Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
I havent even gotten around to trouble shooting...

I need to find a PSP keyboard, thats my first problem, no bios options because of usb keyboard.

but thanks, I will try that later tonight....

That's the main reason why I never switched to USB keyboards. If you have one of the USB to PS2 adapters that came with a USB mouse you should be able to use that to plug a USB keyboard into the PS2 keyboard port on the motherboard.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

My $13.23 Tech Station for DICE !!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's fancier than my tech station. I normally just put everything directly on a table.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triglet*


Should I worry about needing 1.36V on the MCH core (8 gigs of RAM)? I haven't seen a range of acceptable values on the northbridge and I think you guys said there's no way to monitor temp there.

Thanks!



No, 1.36 is usually not enough to worry about, if you keep a fan on the nb generally you would be ok with upper 1.4s.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's the main reason why I never switched to USB keyboards. If you have one of the USB to PS2 adapters that came with a USB mouse you should be able to use that to plug a USB keyboard into the PS2 keyboard port on the motherboard.


I never switched because the IBM Model M never came in USB.









That, and I have a PS/2 KVM...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ok my board has me stumped i get random reboots i can test on linx and prime and whatever else for hrs and stable but it will reboot at random running boinc i cant figure out if its cpu or motherboard causing it any tips ?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Ok my board has me stumped i get random reboots i can test on linx and prime and whatever else for hrs and stable but it will reboot at random running boinc i cant figure out if its cpu or motherboard causing it any tips ?


hey wolf give f8 bios a try.... f9/f10 are a little shady


----------



## Bal3Wolf

worth a shot lol i was stable with 1.34 vcore for 2 weeks then its been a pain to get to run stable the last week or so.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's the main reason why I never switched to USB keyboards. If you have one of the USB to PS2 adapters that came with a USB mouse you should be able to use that to plug a USB keyboard into the PS2 keyboard port on the motherboard.


Well keep your fingers crossed, used an old USB>PSP connector with little hope and viola, I am posting from my sig rig...

Seems like everything is ok... loaded optimized defaults, booted to windows and plugged in the usb mouse and it started working again....

there is hope...























+rep PapaSmurf


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Well keep your fingers crossed, used an old USB>PSP connector with little hope and viola, I am posting from my sig rig...

Seems like everything is ok... loaded optimized defaults, booted to windows and plugged in the usb mouse and it started working again....

there is hope...























+rep PapaSmurf


Congrats....








i always keep PS/2 keyboards around for that reason right there !!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Glad it worked out for you. I used to live in a old mobile home and was constantly dealing with static buildup so I've had a lot of experience dealing with situations like this.


----------



## 10acjed

Well it was surely some useful and money saving advise bro...

thanks again...


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. Hopefully you'll never need to use it again.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Ya my keyboard for some reason wasn't responding to my bracket button tapping








I love to use my keyboard. I always type out my BBcode, and I do use the WYSIWYG editor. I always used to hit the buttons until I memorized what the codes were. Now I don't really need it anymore.


I used to type out the code, but one day I made a typo when my patience was really low and then I switched to just using the toolbar in the WYSIWYG editor. It was a blessing in disguise because I am now way faster at linking text, wrapping stuff in the Quote tags, inserting a pic, etc. But the thing about this is I am the kind of person who tries to avoid using the mouse whenever possible.

But for Bold, Italics and Underline, I just press Ctrl+B, Ctrl+i, and Ctrl+U.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I also always type out the smilies names if I know them. I find it easier than looking through the list of them and clicking on the one that I want.


Well exactly. It's much less efficient to open that up, look for it, and then click it unless the name can't be remembered.

I love to be as efficient as possible.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I used to type out the code, but one day I made a typo when my patience was really low and then I switched to just using the toolbar in the WYSIWYG editor. It was a blessing in disguise because I am now way faster at linking text, wrapping stuff in the Quote tags, inserting a pic, etc. But the thing about this is I am the kind of person who tries to avoid using the mouse whenever possible.

But for Bold, Italics and Underline, I just press Ctrl+B, Ctrl+i, and Ctrl+U.









Well exactly. It's much less efficient to open that up, look for it, and then click it unless the name can't be remembered.

I love to be as efficient as possible.










My friends always marvel at how fast I can type out a paper and change *text *_formatting_ so_*easily.

*_


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
My friends always marvel at how fast I can type out a paper and change *text* _formatting_ so_*easily.

*_









All you gotta do now is work on your accuracy. hehehe


----------



## TwoCables

I forgot to ask: what does the Command Rate (CMD) affect?


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I doubt it would ruin your board, but I would not do it.

*This has happened to a few people, they just accepted it.

Do you need to see the board tab in CPU-Z for a validation or something?*


Really? But I think it is affecting my ability to use Vantage. I can't bench my computer with this board for some reason. Should I RMA it again? I RMA'd the last UD3P because of a bad lan port but I was able to benchmark as I recall it. This board is a no go.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

update:

NoGuru and I set out to get the Tech Station all ready and mount the P5N32E mobo. We moved some stuff around then went to Microcenter and got a few small items. Then went to Michaels for some Kneadable Eraser, well their count was off, they were supposed to have 5 in stock and they had ZERO. So the guy called another store that showed 15, they had ZERO. So we went to Aco hardware and got some screws, bolts and some brass knurled nuts to mount the mobo, well they were the wrong size.... oops !!

So we threw the ASUS box on top of the Tech Station and tried the P5N32E, it needed a bios update or something cause it would BSOD right as windows started. Tried TeamGroup Xtreem memory and Hyper X and no go. Flashed the bios and it loaded into the bios once, and that was it.... ASUS Done (we think)

So, they we took the UD3L out and slapped it on the ASUS box that was on top of the Station. Slapped a few items on and installed a P4 651.
Well after 3 attempts i think i beat NoGuru on the overclock....









Then we saw very few submissions for SuperPi, so we ran that and i placed 23rd. not bad for my first real bench...

so the tech station is NOT all done yet, still need to mount the DVD Drive, PSU and mount stand offs.

so here is a glimpse at the mess..... 









and here is the Validation...









A Big Thanks To NoGuru for the help....









We do have a DICE Pot coming and still waiting on a few more CPU's and a Few other MOBO's..


----------



## hoss331

If your wanting to get it locally Office Depot should carry the Sanford brand eraser. If you have to order it try to get the Faber Castell brand, its more pliable.


----------



## Vbp6us

Here are screenshots of my bios:


























Anything in particular that needs changing?

Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
If your wanting to get it locally Office Depot should carry the Sanford brand eraser. If you have to order it try to get the Faber Castell brand, its more pliable.

Cool, I will check out Office Depot tomorrow.

Vbp, all your settings are on auto, that is your problem. You need to set them manually.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vbp6us* 
Here are screenshots of my bios:

Anything in particular that needs changing?

Thanks

Well just a few observations, first off you have DDR2 800 running at 942, if thats stable its impressive.

Second, as Guru stated, Auto is not good.

here is my voltages for 471 x 8.5

Code:



Code:


Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.180v*..........: 1.350v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.34v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .863v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.12
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Which revision do you have of the EP45-UD3P?

Sorry to jump back 85 posts, but I've been gone the last couple days with graduations, booze cruises, and general debauchery









As to my revision: Revision 1.6 UD3P


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
Sorry to jump back 85 posts, but I've been gone the last couple days with graduations, booze cruises, and general debauchery









As to my revision: Revision 1.6 UD3P

May favorite stuff to do.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vbp6us* 
Here are screenshots of my bios:

http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/a...DSC_0002-2.jpg
http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/a...DSC_0003-2.jpg
http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/a...DSC_0004-2.jpg

Anything in particular that needs changing?

Thanks

Here are the changes I recommend trying while leaving everything unchanged that I _don't_ mention:

CPU Clock Ratio: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio: *0.0*
CPU Host Frequency: 500MHz
Advanced Clock Control > set CPU Clock Drive to 800mV, and PCI Express Clock Drive to 900mV
Performance Enhance: use "Standard" instead of "Turbo"
DRAM Timing Selectable: use Manual, and manually set the timings to what is printed on the stickers that are stuck to your memory sticks
Advanced Timing Control > Channel A and Channel B Timing Settings: use a Static tRead Value for both of 9, but use 10 if 9 doesn't work. Again, for both channels
CPU Termination: Let's try 1.240V for now
CPU PLL: 1.570V or 1.590V
MCH Core: 1.240V - 1.260V, but slightly more if you have 4 x 1 GB of memory
MCH Reference: for this, begin by setting the CPU Termination to 1.200V, then set the MCH Reference to 0.720V, then raise the CPU Termination back to 1.240V (all without rebooting or anything)
DRAM Voltage: set it to what's printed on the stickers that are stuck to your memory sticks
No-Execute Memory Protect: Enabled. This is a useful feature that Windows takes advantage of. I can show you how to get the most out of this.
Virtualization Technology: Disabled (unless you are need it to run a Virtual Machine)
Init Display First: PEG _(*P*CI-*E* *G*raphics)_
May I see Standard CMOS Features and Integrated Peripherals too?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
Sorry to jump back 85 posts, but I've been gone the last couple days with graduations, booze cruises, and general debauchery









As to my revision: Revision 1.6 UD3P

Oh, then that further confuses me why your motherboard behaves that way. Maybe it's just not fully stable.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I am clueless now why my pc is randomly rebooting it has to do with a hardrive when i get a random reboot my raid will show a error on my seagate drive. I can reset the error and it goes away. I ran stable with 1.34 vcore for a month almost problem free i even bumped my vcore to 1.36 but im still getting random reboots its not even at times when stuff is under stress like i was browsing thru photos and i rebooted. I have played with mutiple settings up and down but it never reboots on demand its always at random.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
I am clueless now why my pc is randomly rebooting it has to do with a hardrive when i get a random reboot my raid will show a error on my seagate drive. I can reset the error and it goes away. I ran stable with 1.34 vcore for a month almost problem free i even bumped my vcore to 1.36 but im still getting random reboots its not even at times when stuff is under stress like i was browsing thru photos and i rebooted. I have played with mutiple settings up and down but it never reboots on demand its always at random.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...uide-volts.jpg

Then I think the ICH Core should be increased to 1.3V just as an experiment.


----------



## freakb18c1

time to bust out the dram clock skews







+600ps


----------



## TwoCables

Speaking of tweaking (I rhymed! hehe), is there anything I can change to perhaps have a cleaner overclock?

These settings have passed 12 hours each of Small FFTs, Blend, and In-place Large FFTs as well as 100 runs of LinX using a Problem Size of 20902 (3350 MB of memory). I still have to run Memtest86+ and HCi's MemTest as well as my OCCT tests, but so far it is absolutely rock-solid stable for the tests I have already performed.

In other words, who wants to clean my overclock?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Then I think the ICH Core should be increased to 1.3V just as an experiment.

Worth a shot i raised it to 1.30 and the other ich to 1.61 its just wierd that when it reboots the 1 drive will show a error always same i wonder if that drive could cause windows to crash.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Worth a shot i raised it to 1.30 and the other ich to 1.61 its just wierd that when it reboots the 1 drive will show a error always same i wonder if that drive could cause windows to crash.

Hmm, I don't have any clue if ICH I/O needs to be adjusted, but I know that 1.2V is a little bit on the low side for a 6-HDD setup (3 in RAID plus 3 other hard drives). So that's why I recommend increasing it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Hmm, I don't have any clue if ICH I/O needs to be adjusted, but I know that 1.2V is a little bit on the low side for a 6-HDD setup (3 in RAID plus 3 other hard drives). So that's why I recommend increasing it.

i only have 5 hard drives and a sata dvdrw and 2 of the drives are connected to the jmricon ports so only 3 main drives on the ich.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I learned allot from Noguru , he helped me via [yahoo web cam] last night when i did my first successfully overclock .
lesson #1. was dont turn up the vcore to the max.
now im trying different ram and pushing a little bit more.
thanks for showing me so much and all you help bud.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
i only have 5 hard drives and a sata dvdrw and 2 of the drives are connected to the jmricon ports so only 3 main drives on the ich.

Well, I don't know from experience, but why not try 1.3V anyway just to see what happens?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
i only have 5 hard drives and a sata dvdrw and 2 of the drives are connected to the jmricon ports so only 3 main drives on the ich.

Plus the DVD-R/W. That makes four drives on the ICH. Which controller has the Raid? Does using the DVD drive have any affect on the crashing?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Well, I don't know from experience, but why not try 1.3V anyway just to see what happens?

oh im trying 1.3 and 1.61 on the other ich option i cant say when it will reboot cause its like random.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
oh im trying 1.3 and 1.61 on the other ich option i cant say when it will reboot cause its like random.

Ok cool.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well i guess my harddrive finaly died cause i had to redo my raid and reinstall windows which i didnt hook up the drive showing the errors if all is stable down im trashing the drive atleast it was only a 320 and not a bigger one.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sounds like it's time to download the SeaTools self booting Diagnostic ISO, create the self booting CD, boot to it, and run the most exhaustive tests on your drives. Who knows what shape the others are in.

And don't feel bad. I was going to use my two 250gig WDC's for raid, but both failed the WDC Diagnostic. Luckily it was prior to creating the raid and installing the OS on it. The bad part was that both drives went out of warranty about a month prior to that.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea all mine are out of warranty to lol and funny thing i ran seagate few weeks ago and they were fine. I probly caused problems with all the moving my pc around when i was messing with my heatsink. I will see how it works with the drive that showed the error unhooked.


----------



## PapaSmurf

My only Seagate 320 7200.10 is from 2006, but it's still going strong. Using it as my OS drive at the moment while I save up enough to get something better.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


My only Seagate 320 7200.10 is from 2006, but it's still going strong. Using it as my OS drive at the moment while I save up enough to get something better.


yea i have 2 seagates and a wd 320 thats how i had my raid setup and it worked perfect up till recently.


----------



## NoGuru

First 100% OC http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1231940


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
First 100% OC http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1231940









Details dude. We want details.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
First 100% OC http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1231940

And the e-peen award goes to...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*









Details dude. We want details.










Not much to it. Took me about a half hour to get. It was battlecryawesomes brothers chip and I just wanted to test it out in my rig before he came to pick up his PC. Turned vcore up to about 1.5 and it booted. It ram superpi at stock about 36 sec, and about 16 seconds at like 3.9. Wish I had more time with it, might have got about 4.2 or 4.5 out of it, or better yet ran it on some Dice for some 5 Ghz runs.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

damn, thats nice !!
can't wait to give a few of these chips i got some dice on the UD3P and TPower i45 !!


----------



## TwoCables

Hi guys, it's been a while! I hope everything is going well for all of you!

I need a little bit of help: attached are my current BIOS settings and I'm wondering what might be able to be changed in order to clean up my overclock a little bit. I mean, my goal is to streamline it in a sense so that there really aren't any unnecessary settings - like things that are set higher than they need to be or something like that.

I'm not really sure how to ask what I'm asking, but if these were _your_ settings, then what would you experiment with to see if your system would still remain stable afterward?

With these settings, it's stable enough for 12 hours of the Small FFTs, 12 hours of Blend, 12 hours of In-place Large FFTs (all in the 64-bit version of Prime95), 100 runs of LinX with a Problem Size of 20902 (3350 MB of memory), and now 12 hours of OCCT's Small Data Set test! For all of these tests, my temperature barely exceeded 50Â°C (it just barely exceeded 50Â°C for LinX).

So let's tweak it some more to see if it can still be this stable.







EP45-UD3P FTW!!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Hi guys, it's been a while! I hope everything is going well for all of you!

I need a little bit of help: attached are my current BIOS settings and I'm wondering what might be able to be changed in order to clean up my overclock a little bit. I mean, my goal is to streamline it in a sense so that there really aren't any unnecessary settings - like things that are set higher than they need to be or something like that.

I'm not really sure how to ask what I'm asking, but if these were _your_ settings, then what would you experiment with to see if your system would still remain stable afterward?

With these settings, it's stable enough for 12 hours of the Small FFTs, 12 hours of Blend, 12 hours of In-place Large FFTs (all in the 64-bit version of Prime95), 100 runs of LinX with a Problem Size of 20902 (3350 MB of memory), and now 12 hours of OCCT's Small Data Set test! For all of these tests, my temperature barely exceeded 50Â°C (it just barely exceeded 50Â°C for LinX).

So let's tweak it some more to see if it can still be this stable.







EP45-UD3P FTW!!!

You look fine setting wise only thing you might be able to lower is cpu pll might drop it to 1.57.

On another note i think im stable now sence i removed the hardrive giving errors i ran defrag mutiple times sence i redid my raid and reinstalled windows and have yet to have it it reboot on me.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
You look fine setting wise only thing you might be able to lower is cpu pll might drop it to 1.57.

Thank you! Done.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
On another note i think im stable now sence i removed the hardrive giving errors i ran defrag mutiple times sence i redid my raid and reinstalled windows and have yet to have it it reboot on me.

Rest in peace, 320 GB.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Hi guys, it's been a while! I hope everything is going well for all of you!

I need a little bit of help: attached are my current BIOS settings and I'm wondering what might be able to be changed in order to clean up my overclock a little bit. I mean, my goal is to streamline it in a sense so that there really aren't any unnecessary settings - like things that are set higher than they need to be or something like that.

I'm not really sure how to ask what I'm asking, but if these were _your_ settings, then what would you experiment with to see if your system would still remain stable afterward?

With these settings, it's stable enough for 12 hours of the Small FFTs, 12 hours of Blend, 12 hours of In-place Large FFTs (all in the 64-bit version of Prime95), 100 runs of LinX with a Problem Size of 20902 (3350 MB of memory), and now 12 hours of OCCT's Small Data Set test! For all of these tests, my temperature barely exceeded 50Â°C (it just barely exceeded 50Â°C for LinX).

So let's tweak it some more to see if it can still be this stable.







EP45-UD3P FTW!!!


These boards tend to overvolt pll so you can probably drop it down to even 1.50. Below is what my P board puts out for the bios settings, measured with with a dmm. You can also either use the turbo profile if you dont want to set the sub timings or stay on standard with sub timings at 3-3-6-54-3.

Code:



Code:


PLL   bios   idle   load
      1.450  1.455  1.501
      1.500  1.557  1.604
      1.570  1.578  1.623


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


These boards tend to overvolt pll so you can probably drop it down to even 1.50. Below is what my P board puts out for the bios settings, measured with with a dmm. You can also either use the turbo profile if you dont want to set the sub timings or stay on standard with sub timings at 3-3-6-54-3.

Code:


Code:


PLL   bios   idle   load
      1.450  1.455  1.501
      1.500  1.557  1.604
      1.570  1.578  1.623


Thats nice to know i know the ram is overvolted i set 2.10 and i get 2.13 set 2.12 and get 2.14.


----------



## DaClownie

I'd try creeping that vcore down one notch at a time, but thats just me.


----------



## TwoCables

I just finished Crysis for the first time with this motherboard, and it was problem-free for the entire game with the settings that I posted (except for a few Koreans who seemed to be trapped for some reason, but I'm used to it, so it's normal to me).

However, when I reduced the PLL from 1.590 to 1.570, it was right before the very last part of the game. For those of you who have played Crysis before, I am about to discuss the part where you get back out onto the flight deck for the last time. For the first time ever, I saw some very erratic behavior from this big thing that I will call "the 2nd to the last boss" (the Alien Exoskeleton). It's as if the surface on which it was standing would instantly change to a different height every so often. It wasn't frequent, but it was just a few times.

At one point, the beast disappeared entirely, but certain things still happened as though it had NOT disappeared (such as when it grabs the VTOL mid-flight and tosses it). But the soldiers acted as though it was cloaked or something because they stopped shooting and just went, _"Did you hear that?"_ But the game still created sparks on the flight deck from where its feet are supposed to land as it plods along.

So to cut a long story short, I experimented at first by rebooting and whatnot, but that didn't work so I raised the PLL back to 1.590V. However, that didn't work, so over the course of perhaps a half an hour of constant testing with this part of the game, I eventually ended up with the following final changes:

CPU Term from 1.220V to 1.260V
MCH Reference from 0.680V to 0.720V (chosen while CPU Term was at 1.200V, then raised CPU Term back up to 1.260V afterward in order to scale it).
After doing that, there were absolutely no problems!! In fact, the final tweak I needed to eliminate every tiny strange behavior (which included the VTOL Helena and Psycho were on) was raising the MCH Reference from 0.700V to 0.720V!

Now, I never had a single problem in Crysis with the EVGA 680i SLI, and I had my E8400 overclocked to 4.00GHz back then as well. But even so, I absolutely love the amount of control the EP45-UD3P gives me. I mean, yeah I could easily say, _"Sigh... I wish I could just play my game without having to worry about this tweaking stuff. My motherboard should just do it automatically and only give me 3-4 things to tweak"_, but that's not me. I love how I was able to just make a few adjustments and bam! Problem solved! I mean, again: I love the amount of control it gives me!

So thanks to this, I now feel much more confident about my system's stability. But there's something funny about all of this: up until I made these adjustments, my system passed the following stress tests:

100 runs of LinX with a Problem Size of 20902 (3350 MB of memory)
12 hours of the Small FFTs test
12 hours of the Blend test
12 hours of the In-place large FFTs test
12 hours of OCCT's Small Data Set (I have only just begun my OCCT testing)
So that just tells me that even though my system can pass any stress test for any length of time, I still need to make sure it's stable enough for my normal usage.







I mean, after I made that final tweak, the Alien Exoskeleton had no weird behaviors and every missile I shot at it landed as though the beast was as solid as it looked. The final boss (Alien Warship) and the VTOL behaved perfectly too! I mean, before I made my final tweaks, I couldn't get the TAC Cannon to lock onto anything. But after the tweaks, everything went as expected.

*TL;DR:*

There were some weird things happening for the first time ever in this game (strange behavior from the Alien Exoskeleton, the Alien Warship, and the VTOL Helena and Psycho were on) even though my system was stable enough for all of that stress testing. But making those 2 adjustments I listed above fixed it perfectly!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
These boards tend to overvolt pll so you can probably drop it down to even 1.50. Below is what my P board puts out for the bios settings, measured with with a dmm. You can also either use the turbo profile if you dont want to set the sub timings or stay on standard with sub timings at 3-3-6-54-3.

Code:



Code:


PLL   bios   idle   load
      1.450  1.455  1.501
      1.500  1.557  1.604
      1.570  1.578  1.623


Thank you! I hope to remember to experiment with that later on, but I don't have the time to feel comfortable with doing it right now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Thats nice to know i know the ram is overvolted i set 2.10 and i get 2.13 set 2.12 and get 2.14.

Weird. I have my VRAM set to 2.080V, and both Everest and HWMonitor tell me it's 2.06V.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
I'd try creeping that vcore down one notch at a time, but thats just me.

Hmm, when I have time later today, I think I'll use the end of Crysis (the two final bosses) to test this!







After all, it proved to be a good test!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

thats wierd two everest and hwmonitor read mine about higher if i set 2.08 i get 2.1 every setting is around .200 higher.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
thats wierd two everest and hwmonitor read mine about higher if i set 2.08 i get 2.1 every setting is around .200 higher.

Oh, then it must depend on the memory!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh, then it must depend on the memory!


could be i got no clue i just know its wierd right now im set at 2.08 in bios but getting 2.11 in windows.


----------



## Dilyn

Glad you were able to get that issue taken care of TwoCables. Excellent work in deducing that little fix there









I'm content with mine. I'm pretty sure it's as good as _I_ can get it right now anyways


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Glad you were able to get that issue taken care of TwoCables. Excellent work in deducing that little fix there









I'm content with mine. I'm pretty sure it's as good as _I_ can get it right now anyways










Ha, I tested it at the "old" settings of CPU Term at 1.220V, CPU PLL 1.570V, and MCH Reference of 0.680V (using CPU Term of 1.200, then letting it scale when I select 1.220V), and everything was fine.

I'm so confused. But, I guess it should make sense since I had been playing for about 4 hours prior to getting to that point, and that part of the game is a bit more stressful than anything else in the game (after all, the 2 final bosses are huge).

I tried several times at those "old" settings to get it to do that again, but it just wouldn't and it kept behaving normally.









But I can't deny what happened after all that tweaking, so I guess I'll just leave the CPU Term at 1.260, CPU PLL at 1.590V, and MCH Reference at 0.720V.

I have so much to learn.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


thats wierd two everest and hwmonitor read mine about higher if i set 2.08 i get 2.1 every setting is around .200 higher.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh, then it must depend on the memory!



It depends on the board and is going to vary a little bit but it seems that most will under volt vdimm. The R board I had over volted vdimm just slightly but my P and T board both under volt about 0.020-0.040 depending on what is set in the bios.


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Here are the changes I recommend trying while leaving everything unchanged that I _don't_ mention:

CPU Clock Ratio: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio: *0.0*
CPU Host Frequency: 500MHz
Advanced Clock Control > set CPU Clock Drive to 800mV, and PCI Express Clock Drive to 900mV
Performance Enhance: use "Standard" instead of "Turbo"
DRAM Timing Selectable: use Manual, and manually set the timings to what is printed on the stickers that are stuck to your memory sticks
Advanced Timing Control > Channel A and Channel B Timing Settings: use a Static tRead Value for both of 9, but use 10 if 9 doesn't work. Again, for both channels
CPU Termination: Let's try 1.240V for now
CPU PLL: 1.570V or 1.590V
MCH Core: 1.240V - 1.260V, but slightly more if you have 4 x 1 GB of memory
MCH Reference: for this, begin by setting the CPU Termination to 1.200V, then set the MCH Reference to 0.720V, then raise the CPU Termination back to 1.240V (all without rebooting or anything)
DRAM Voltage: set it to what's printed on the stickers that are stuck to your memory sticks
No-Execute Memory Protect: Enabled. This is a useful feature that Windows takes advantage of. I can show you how to get the most out of this.
Virtualization Technology: Disabled (unless you are need it to run a Virtual Machine)
Init Display First: PEG _(*P*CI-*E* *G*raphics)_
May I see Standard CMOS Features and Integrated Peripherals too?

Oh, then that further confuses me why your motherboard behaves that way. Maybe it's just not fully stable.









Awesome, thank you very much. I reverted back to stock settings and applied some of the suggested settings you have here. Now my mainboard tab shows my motherboard information along with bios version and everything that was missing. I had an unstable oc apparently.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Well just a few observations, first off you have DDR2 800 running at 942, if thats stable its impressive.

Second, as Guru stated, Auto is not good.

here is my voltages for 471 x 8.5

Code:



Code:


Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.180v*..........: 1.350v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.34v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .863v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.12
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


The memory is stable at 942 but I upped the DRAM voltage to 2.0

Thank you for the help guys.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ok im confused i rehooked my aka dead not dead who knows drive and ran seagate tools on it it passed all of them problem free. I have it in my system but not on the intel controler i guess i will find out i start rebooting i havet rebooted all day long.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


ok im confused i rehooked my aka dead not dead who knows drive and ran seagate tools on it it passed all of them problem free. I have it in my system but not on the intel controler i guess i will find out i start rebooting i havet rebooted all day long.


It's haunted, or your board is bi-polar.
I swear you have some freakin' weird issues mate


----------



## Vbp6us

Do I have to have PCI Express Frequency set to 100mhz. It seems when I do this, my bios information doesn't show up in the mainboard tab of CPUID. Vantage also stops working. Should I keep it on auto?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vbp6us*


Do I have to have PCI Express Frequency set to 100mhz. It seems when I do this, my bios information doesn't show up in the mainboard tab of CPUID. Vantage also stops working. Should I keep it on auto?


You can keep it on auto, or if you don't like auto, you can put it at 101 or 102. At most it should be 105. Anything higher and you're kind of asking for issues to come knocking blowing up your door









I'm unaware if setting the PCI frequency to auto will make it dramatically higher than it's supposed to, though.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


It's haunted, or your board is bi-polar.
I swear you have some freakin' weird issues mate










tell me about it i got no clue whats happening lol so far sence i redid raid and reinstalled windows problem free.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


tell me about it i got no clue whats happening lol so far sence i redid raid and reinstalled windows problem free.


Retry the RAID. Maybe it was just going bad or something


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Retry the RAID. Maybe it was just going bad or something










could be but i resetup the raid with 2 drives and left the possable bad one out already.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vbp6us*


Do I have to have PCI Express Frequency set to 100mhz. It seems when I do this, my bios information doesn't show up in the mainboard tab of CPUID. Vantage also stops working. Should I keep it on auto?


In theory it's supposed to run at the correct speed when set to auto. In practice it doesn't always. If you are running one of normal cpu frequencies like 200, 266, 333, etc. it normally does. It's when you get away from those frequencies that it will start to drift off on a lot of boards. My advice is to ALWAYS lock it to 100, 101, or 102 for maximum stability. It only takes a few seconds to set it which is well worth the time and effort in the long run.

You'll have people post that they haven't had any problems leaving it on auto, but why take the chance. If you are going to take the time to manually configure all of the other settings you should definitely set this one as well.

If 101 or 102 don't work for you try 98 or 99. If that doesn't take care of it you might want to try loading setup defaults and save, then reboot and start overclocking. If that doesn't help, try a LONG bios clear like we used to do on the DFI NForce boards when they acted up. 

Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
Remove the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard to drain the capacitors.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. I would start with a 15 minute clear. If that doesn't fix it, try a 2 or 4 hour clear then a overnight clear. I've seen it take over 24 hours to completely clear a bios chip.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up and then go directly into the bios.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


In theory it's supposed to run at the correct speed when set to auto. In practice it doesn't always. If you are running one of normal cpu frequencies like 200, 266, 333, etc. it normally does. It's when you get away from those frequencies that it will start to drift off on a lot of boards. My advice is to ALWAYS lock it to 100, 101, or 102 for maximum stability. It only takes a few seconds to set it which is well worth the time and effort in the long run.

You'll have people post that they haven't had any problems leaving it on auto, but why take the chance. If you are going to take the time to manually configure all of the other settings you should definitely set this one as well.

If 101 or 102 don't work for you try 98 or 99. If that doesn't take care of it you might want to try loading setup defaults and save, then reboot and start overclocking. If that doesn't help, try a LONG bios clear like we used to do on the DFI NForce boards when they acted up. 

Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
Remove the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard to drain the capacitors.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. I would start with a 15 minute clear. If that doesn't fix it, try a 2 or 4 hour clear then a overnight clear. I've seen it take over 24 hours to completely clear a bios chip.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up and then go directly into the bios.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.


Wow thank you very much. I have no idea why, but it works at 101 mhz. I kept it there and CPUID works along with Vantage. In Vantage, my score jumped 200 points for the GPU. My overall combined score jumped 160 points too.

Currently at P17765 3DMarks with my rig using Vantage.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Hey *Vbp6us*

This is just a suggestion with your OC. 
You might wanna look into something like these
G.Skill's
They are very well suited for the UD3's and overclocking. I have the same Hyper X's as yourself and the Hyper X DDR2-800's don't even come close to the G.Skill F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK.
So, if you wanna push that UD3 and that 9550, you might wanna check out the F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK !!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Hey *Vbp6us*

This is just a suggestion with your OC. 
You might wanna look into something like these
G.Skill's
They are very well suited for the UD3's and overclocking. I have the same Hyper X's as yourself and the Hyper X DDR2-800's don't even come close to the G.Skill F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK.
So, if you wanna push that UD3 and that 9550, you might wanna check out the F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK !!





















G.SKILL!


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Hey *Vbp6us*

This is just a suggestion with your OC. 
You might wanna look into something like these
G.Skill's
They are very well suited for the UD3's and overclocking. I have the same Hyper X's as yourself and the Hyper X DDR2-800's don't even come close to the G.Skill F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK.
So, if you wanna push that UD3 and that 9550, you might wanna check out the F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK !!











I have that exact pack...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Hey *Vbp6us*

This is just a suggestion with your OC. 
You might wanna look into something like these
G.Skill's
They are very well suited for the UD3's and overclocking. I have the same Hyper X's as yourself and the Hyper X DDR2-800's don't even come close to the G.Skill F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK.
So, if you wanna push that UD3 and that 9550, you might wanna check out the F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK !!











That's what I'm running in mine. Works like a charm.


----------



## Dilyn

Would Opera crashing 20 times in ten minutes be indicative that my OC is unstable?
This is really pissing me off


----------



## PapaSmurf

Is anything else crashing?


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Hey *Vbp6us*

This is just a suggestion with your OC. 
You might wanna look into something like these
G.Skill's
They are very well suited for the UD3's and overclocking. I have the same Hyper X's as yourself and the Hyper X DDR2-800's don't even come close to the G.Skill F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK.
So, if you wanna push that UD3 and that 9550, you might wanna check out the F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK !!











I'm not having any issues with my ram though. How will the Gskill ram you linked to be better than what I have? Thanks for the help and looking forward to your answer.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Is anything else crashing?


Not that I can tell... Trillian crashed once. 
Fallout 3 ran perfectly fine last night for 5+ hours. No crashes at ALL. Most stable I've seen that game since I got it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vbp6us*


I'm not having any issues with my ram though. How will the Gskill ram you linked to be better than what I have? Thanks for the help and looking forward to your answer.










In simple terms, G.SKILL tickles this boards jollies.

It's relatively easy to overclock with this board, and seem to be the most stable with it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vbp6us* 
I'm not having any issues with my ram though. How will the Gskill ram you linked to be better than what I have? Thanks for the help and looking forward to your answer.









It would depend on what the ram timings of the overclocked ram is. It's probably running fairly loose timings. Running those G Skills would put them closer to their rated speed which would allow tighter timings which would yield better ram performance. But without knowing what timings you are able to run your current ram at that's difficult to tell. I'm betting they are running at 8-8-8 instead of 5-5-5, and that would invoke a big (and noticeable) performance hit. Look under the Memory Tab of CPU_Z to find out what your currant ram's timings are.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Not that I can tell... Trillian crashed once.
Fallout 3 ran perfectly fine last night for 5+ hours. No crashes at ALL. Most stable I've seen that game since I got it.

In simple terms, G.SKILL tickles this boards jollies.

It's relatively easy to overclock with this board, and seem to be the most stable with it.

Then it sounds like a corrupted install of Opera or your Opera user profile is corrupted. You can use Operafly to back up your profile to make it easier to restore it after you un-install and re-install it if you want to try that.

If you do decide to go that route, and I highly recommend it, I suggest running Opera without restoring the user profile for an hour or more to see if it works better. Then restore the user profile to see if that causes it to start crashing or not. If it does, then just restore the bookmarks to a new profile. I had to do that with one system after upgrading from Opera 9x to 10x. Something in the 9x user profile didn't want to play nice with Opera 10x.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That's what I'm running in mine. Works like a charm.

I love my G.Skills. Corsair is the only other RAM I've had that's as good. I bought the second pair slightly used because I wanted all four modules matched, and they're as rock solid as the first set.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Those G.Skils with the tall heatsinks are nice, but to run them with my CPU cooler I would have to run them in slots 3 & 4 in single channel mode.


----------



## NoGuru

I used to run Patriots in this board, but the G.Skills have been awesome.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Then it sounds like a corrupted install of Opera or your Opera user profile is corrupted. You can use Operafly to back up your profile to make it easier to restore it after you un-install and re-install it if you want to try that.

If you do decide to go that route, and I highly recommend it, I suggest running Opera without restoring the user profile for an hour or more to see if it works better. Then restore the user profile to see if that causes it to start crashing or not. If it does, then just restore the bookmarks to a new profile. I had to do that with one system after upgrading from Opera 9x to 10x. Something in the 9x user profile didn't want to play nice with Opera 10x.

Alright I'll try that. Thanks mate.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
I love my G.Skills. Corsair is the only other RAM I've had that's as good. I bought the second pair slightly used because I wanted all four modules matched, and they're as rock solid as the first set.

Those are the ones that I wanted








Sucks that they had to go and change up the heatsinks... NewEgg doesn't carry any more of the old ones


----------



## PapaSmurf

Dilyn, one word of caution. If you had created the profile under Opera 9 then upgraded to 10 Operafly will see the profile as a 9x profile and won't be able to restore it directly into Opera 10. You would need to install Opera 9, restore the profile, then upgrade to Opera 10. It's a known bug, and the developer doesn't seem to be in any hurry to fix it. In fact, it doesn't seem like he's doing much with the program these days at all.

FavBackup might be a better choice in that case. Overall I prefer OperaFly, but it's worth giving both a try to see which one works best for you. FavBackup is also capable of backing up other browsers as well while OperaFly only works on Opera.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Those G.Skils with the tall heatsinks are nice, but to run them with my CPU cooler I would have to run them in slots 3 & 4 in single channel mode.

The Thermalright TRUE has enough clearance. The earlier Sunbeam Tuniq Tower I had did too, partly because the `sink stood so high off its heatpipes. The clearance is the reason though I was too concerned to look at the Titan Fenrir or the Prolimatech Megahalems.

I bought my first set prior to overclocking, so at the time, I just wanted super-tight timings and lower voltage. I still can't believe my first pair of them was like, $45 shipped. I wish I'd bought two pairs, but Windows 7 x64 wouldn't be released for another year.

My second pair cost me $90 shipped --and I still considered it a good deal for the time I bought them.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Dilyn, one word of caution. If you had created the profile under Opera 9 then upgraded to 10 Operafly will see the profile as a 9x profile and won't be able to restore it directly into Opera 10. You would need to install Opera 9, restore the profile, then upgrade to Opera 10. It's a known bug, and the developer doesn't seem to be in any hurry to fix it. In fact, it doesn't seem like he's doing much with the program these days at all.

FavBackup might be a better choice in that case. Overall I prefer OperaFly, but it's worth giving both a try to see which one works best for you. FavBackup is also capable of backing up other browsers as well while OperaFly only works on Opera.

Ya I just reinstalled it after about two years of not using it, so I don't have a profile from anything besides Opera 10.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
The Thermalright TRUE has enough clearance. The earlier Sunbeam Tuniq Tower I had did too, partly because the `sink stood so high off its heatpipes. The clearance is the reason though I was too concerned to look at the Titan Fenrir or the Prolimatech Megahalems.


I'm using the TR SI-128 where the fan blows down at the mobo instead of out the back of the case. I originally got it for my DFI LanParty NF3 Ultra D then the LP UT NF4 SLI-DR. It worked great overclocking Opty 165's to 3.0GHz and up as it would also cool the mosfets and ram. It isn't quite as effective on Intel S775 systems though, and does limit the ram you can use due to clearance problems. One of these days I'll get around to replacing it with a TRUE or something similar, but it's still getting the job done for now.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well knock on alot of somthing but my pc has been stable sence i redid my raid and reinstalled windows not one random reboot.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Well knock on alot of somthing but my pc has been stable sence i redid my raid and reinstalled windows not one random reboot.

I just broke mine (deliberately). Replaced my three 500GB Seagate 7200.10 drives with the Raptor 600GB startup drive and 2-platter Caviar Black 1TB for storage.

My Windows Home Server already backs the system up nightly, so RAID isn't that necessary. The system is faster and quieter without it, too, though I suppose two Raptors in RAID-0 would be pretty speedy. More storage than I need though, and the one Raptor is pricey --two is downright expensive.


----------



## NoGuru

http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/6712/pot001.jpg


----------



## PapaSmurf

Looks like he's about to get serious.........


----------



## LoneWolf15

By the way --do any of you guys think the Intel QX9650 is worth it?

I figure it's an easy bump to 400FSB, and then up the multi since it's unlocked. I would think you could get 4GHz (10x400) without a whole lot of effort.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Id say only if you can get one for price of a q9650 or q9550 their both pretty easy to get to 4 ghz on our boards.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
By the way --do any of you guys think the Intel QX9650 is worth it?

I figure it's an easy bump to 400FSB, and then up the multi since it's unlocked. I would think you could get 4GHz (10x400) without a whole lot of effort.

if your gonna play with it and do some benching ya it could be fun. but for the $$ a Q9550 or Q9650 would be more ideal


----------



## LoneWolf15

I can get a QX9650 for $280 B-I-N on Ebay...what are Q9650's going for at the moment?


----------



## Dilyn

In store I believe the Q9650s are going for the same amount.
You can get them used on Ebay or even at MicroCenter for cheaper iirc.


----------



## LoneWolf15

You and I don't have a Microcenter near us, unfortunately.

I can get that price down to $257 with Bing Cashback. The Q9650's aren't going for much cheaper, maybe $10-15 on Ebay from what I can see of completed listings.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
I can get a QX9650 for $280 B-I-N on Ebay...what are Q9650's going for at the moment?

Q9650 ..............$329.00 w/ free ship on newegg.

i'd say for $280.00 it's a good price, go for it..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Microcenter still has the Q9550's for 179.99, but they are in store pickup only.


----------



## LoneWolf15

What do y'all think I can get for a Q9450? (thinking it over)









Would $150 be fair, used, but with retail-box, papers, and unused heatsink/fan?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
You and I don't have a Microcenter near us, unfortunately.

One of the few issues I have with living on this side of the state









Reading ExtremeCustom's post, go for it mate. Make it bleed!!!!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
What do y'all think I can get for a Q9450? (thinking it over)









Would $150 be fair, used, but with retail-box, papers, and unused heatsink/fan?

150.00 is a good price. i mean i might even consider it for around 150.00 for a few dice runs and then sell it myself.. but can't buy any more cpu's for awhile, i got to many as it is. plus i need a new camera and a Thermocouple Thermometer ......

if you do sell it GL with the sale.

Dilan:
^ LOL

Quote:

Reading ExtremeCustom's post, go for it mate. Make it bleed!!!!
X no E (Xtreme) Z no S (CuZtoms) XtremeCuztoms. I know, i had to be different, but in the sense of domain names that was the best !!


----------



## LoneWolf15

I took a deep breath, and decided to wait and see if I could find just a little bit better price, or a non-OEM CPU. Bing Cashback will be around for just a few days longer.

The QX9650 looks like a good choice. My Q9450 still does pretty well though. I'll watch for the next few days and see what shows up.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 

Dilan:
^ LOL

X no E (Xtreme) Z no S (CuZtoms) XtremeCuztoms. I know, i had to be different, but in the sense of domain names that was the best !!

Sorry I was too lazy to scroll down and make sure I was spelling it right








Oh and if we're gonna be playing hard ball here:
Dil*y*n.


----------



## IntelConvert

still having issues with my UD3R

discussion thread here, continued on 2nd page


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntelConvert* 
still having issues with my UD3R

discussion thread here, continued on 2nd page

man, such a shame too, nice sig rig for sure. hope it works out 4 ya. RMA is always an option.

if it were me, i would RMA it, and while it was being RMA'd i would buy another UD3P/R and get the RMA board back and sell it and recoup your $$.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/6712/pot001.jpg

OMG I hate you so much right now.

On an other note I hate my computer, its back at not being stable at stock speeds. I think my problem is my PSU since it's the only thing that I couldnt test properly.


----------



## IntelConvert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
man, such a shame too, nice sig rig for sure. hope it works out 4 ya. RMA is always an option.

if it were me, i would RMA it, and while it was being RMA'd i would buy another UD3P/R and get the RMA board back and sell it and recoup your $$.

with my new PSU and H50, i was hoping for atleast 4.2ghz... REALLY wanted to atleast try for 4.4ghz... now i may never get to







really sucks cause i got a nice E8400


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vbp6us* 
Awesome, thank you very much. I reverted back to stock settings and applied some of the suggested settings you have here. Now my mainboard tab shows my motherboard information along with bios version and everything that was missing. I had an unstable oc apparently.

The memory is stable at 942 but I upped the DRAM voltage to 2.0

Thank you for the help guys.

You're welcome! But what I was hoping was that you'd keep all of the settings the same that I didn't mention while changing to the ones that I *did* mention.

However, I am grateful to have learned that an unstable overclock can cause that information to be messed up in CPU-Z.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vbp6us* 
Wow thank you very much. I have no idea why, but it works at 101 mhz. I kept it there and CPUID works along with Vantage. In Vantage, my score jumped 200 points for the GPU. My overall combined score jumped 160 points too.

Currently at P17765 3DMarks with my rig using Vantage.

I think that it needs to be at 101 because of the 471 MHz FSB. This would be another good reason to switch the multiplier to x8.0 and the FSB to 500 MHz just as I recommended.


----------



## IntelConvert

looks like my board is bad, i emailed gigabyte.... hopefully i will get an RMA


----------



## LoneWolf15

Shoot. Now I can get an OEM Q9650 for $250 ($230 after Bing Cashback). I didn't see it before, but the TDP of the Q9650 is 95w, and the QX9650 is *130w*.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Shoot. Now I can get an OEM Q9650 for $250 ($230 after Bing Cashback). I didn't see it before, but the TDP of the Q9650 is 95w, and the QX9650 is *130w*.

Decisions, decisions...


Id go with the q9650 probly my friend got one and it does 4500 on 1.36 vcore and hes just using auto vcore so no tellen how high he could get it but its the luck of the draw on how good each cpu will clock.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelConvert*


looks like my board is bad, i emailed gigabyte.... hopefully i will get an RMA


Ive had 2 new ep45's sent to me within my time of owning this model and brand. They have a decent RMA system in the UK. Hopefully it's good where you are located


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

in a few weeks WE (NoGuru and I) will be able to tell you what a Q9650 does on a UD3P with Dry Ice !!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


in a few weeks WE (NoGuru and I) will be able to tell you what a Q9650 does on a UD3P with Dry Ice !!










I demand lots of pictures of this excursion.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I demand lots of pictures of this excursion.


no worries, going this weekend to get a new Camera to replace my broken Canon S2 IS.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


no worries, going this weekend to get a new Camera to replace my broken Canon S2 IS.


What camera are you getting?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


What camera are you getting?


SAMSUNG SL605 Black.
It's under 75.00 my cost and decent.

OR
SAMSUNG TL220 Dual View
It's under 189.00 my cost.

I spent to much on my Canon to only have it last 2 yrs. Never again will i spend more then 200.00 for a camera.


----------



## Dilyn

My mom paid $900 for her camera to take to a New Kids On the Block concert in Chicago last week








I wish she'd let me use it, but she's taking it back after our vacation


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya, i get dealer cost on most items at ABCwarehouse.
i bought my wife a Casio Exilim EX-S5S for 69.00 at wally world and it's a very nice camera. takes great pics for the price, even better then my Canon. so i may even get another one of those from wally world.

ok, back to work.....
Cya


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
no worries, going this weekend to get a new Camera to replace my broken Canon S2 IS.

I just read some reviews of the new Fuji FinePix HS10, it's making me drool...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


in a few weeks WE (NoGuru and I) will be able to tell you what a Q9650 does on a UD3P with Dry Ice !!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I demand lots of pictures of this excursion.


And videos.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


And videos.


Not yet, the time it takes to do everything is kinda long and boring, so pics say a little more right now till we get faster at it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Oh well. I wish I lived closer so I could join in on this adventure. It sounds like a lot of fun. The closest I've ever come to doing anything like this was putting my desktop with a DFI LP NF4 SLI-DR and an Opty 165 on the front porch on a -30 degree day (-57 wind chill) to see how far I could push it. Ran extension cables for the keyboard, mouse, and monitor into the house after about 15 minutes of that to keep from freezing my fingers (and other parts) off. Somewhere I have a pic of my all bundled up on the porch with it with the wind whipping up all of the snow while cooking brats on the Weber. I'll have to see if I can find that pic and post it one of these days. What a rush.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Oh well. I wish I lived closer so I could join in on this adventure. It sounds like a lot of fun. The closest I've ever come to doing anything like this was putting my desktop with a DFI LP NF4 SLI-DR and an Opty 165 on the front porch on a -30 degree day (-57 wind chill) to see how far I could push it. Ran extension cables for the keyboard, mouse, and monitor into the house after about 15 minutes of that to keep from freezing my fingers (and other parts) off. Somewhere I have a pic of my all bundled up on the porch with it with the wind whipping up all of the snow while cooking brats on the Weber. I'll have to see if I can find that pic and post it one of these days. What a rush.


That is extreme!








I would love to see a pic of that.
What part of Illinois are you in? Chicago is only 4 hours from Detroit.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Rockford, but I don't drive at the moment so travel is a bit difficult for now.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Add another hour and make it 5 from Rockford --actually more to Detroit, since I'm on the west side of the state. I've driven there before, as well as passed through to Madison, WI.

Going to catch the Cubbies at the end of the month! My dad grew up in Cicero, so I was thoroughly indoctrinated as a child.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
That is extreme!








I would love to see a pic of that.
What part of Illinois are you in? Chicago is only 4 hours from Detroit.









And i am only 8-9 hours away. Lets meet up and have a LAN Party with Call Of Duty 3!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
And i am only 8-9 hours away. Lets meet up and have a LAN Party with Call Of Duty 3!









Well my buddy's Cesana on only holds 92 gallons of fuel which is just under 8 hours worth and not a big fan of crashing.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well my buddy's Cesana on only holds 92 gallons of fuel which is just under 8 hours worth and not a big fan of crashing.










*Packs his bags*


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well my buddy's Cesana on only holds 92 gallons of fuel which is just under 8 hours worth and not a big fan of crashing.










Overclock that puppy and you can get there sooner before you run out of fuel.









Hey guys, did Gigabyte just discontinue our UD3P, btw? I am no longer seeing retailers with stock, and I'm sure I did within the last 30 days.


----------



## BradleyW

Would not suprise me if they discontinue it however if you have warrenty and wanna RMA then they still have to fix it or replace it. When i RMA'ed my version 1.1 they gave me a v1.0, cheeky sods!


----------



## LoneWolf15

I'm still on my original 1.0. That said, I'm a little superstitious about it --it's anecdotal, but from what I've read, RMA rate seems a bit higher on the 1.6 boards, so I'm fine with it.

The EP45T-UD3P seems to be MIA as well.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Based on an article I read awhile back I believe they stopped manufacturing the EP45's at the end of last year. That's why they have been more difficult to find lately as the supply of all but the UD3L's have been sold out. I spent a couple of weeks looking for a UD3R but ended up with the UD3P when I couldn't find one from a reputable source.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well i got 2 UD3P Rev 1.6's and maybe go for a EP45T-USB3P next or a X58A-UD7


----------



## LoneWolf15

I have enough RAM that I'm locked into DDR2 for awhile. My UD3P has been rock-solid though, so no worries there.

Now I'm just hunting down a Q9650.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


I have enough RAM that I'm locked into DDR2 for awhile. My UD3P has been rock-solid though, so no worries there.

Now I'm just hunting down a Q9650.


http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...-core-lga.html

There ya go. Good guy right there and i have bought from him before.
and the price is about right too.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...-core-lga.html

There ya go. Good guy right there and i have bought from him before.
and the price is about right too.


Yeah, I talked with him a couple of weeks ago, and I think he's a good guy. Shipping from Canada's a killer, though.

I'm talking with two others, one is a retail Q9650 (box, papers, but no heatsink) for $230, and one is a possible $180, but I haven't heard back yet. The first one, while pricier, may be my better choice; it was only used two months.


----------



## systemviper

I got that sweet X3360 that holds all those gold cups, it's a sweet deal for what i am sellin it for

look what i jsut did with a X3380, which i would sell for ???...make offers

*5263.04 mhz systemviper Intel Xeon X3380 @5263MHz SS *

There is a new TOP score for the X3380 @ hwbot......

*Wahoooooooo 5263.04 mhz *:surf:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1237051







arty:


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

cool....

i am actually looking at some older Xeon's to play around with too.
Allendale Dual-Core Xeon 3040 1.8
Conroe Dual-Core Xeon 3065 2.33
Conroe Dual-Core Xeon 3075 2.66

man these 3 look like a lot of fun. and cheap too...

but i think the 4 i have now will keep me busy for awhile...


----------



## LoneWolf15

Beautiful CPU --but I'm guessing that's going to cost more than is available in my pocketbook. I also like having the extra .5 multiplier of the Q9650.

The Xeon X3380 (9.5x multi) --now there's a honey of a chip. Of course, it and the QX9770 probably cost about the same.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
Beautiful CPU --but I'm guessing that's going to cost more than is available in my pocketbook. I also like having the extra .5 multiplier of the Q9650.

The Xeon X3380 (9.5x multi) --now there's a honey of a chip. Of course, it and the QX9770 probably cost about the same.

I have been seeing alot of QX9650's floating around for about 350 - 400, all used, and it just scares me to think what has all ready been done to them....









But I have thought about it a few times...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Hi lads, just a quick question








Does "OCZ Gold 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 PC2-8500C5 1066MHz" work *OK* with the UD3









Thanks AC


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hi lads, just a quick question








Does "OCZ Gold 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 PC2-8500C5 1066MHz" work *OK* with the UD3









Thanks AC










yes sir


----------



## LoneWolf15

I haven't had any OCZ since DDR days --I did have OCZ Gold DDR when I had a Socket 939 rig. It worked okay, but it required high voltage, and I had to RMA it once.

The two performance brands I like now are G.Skill and Corsair. I've had Crucial Ballistix, which works, but RMA rate has been higher for myself and friends than I'd like, so while their customer service is great, they're not my first choice.

I've also had Kingston Hyper-X. Not the most extreme RAM, but decent stuff, and Kingston's RMA process (should you need it) is the best out there. With pre-paid FedEx, you don't even have to worry about return shipping costs.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Thanks lads








Rep+


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


in a few weeks WE (NoGuru and I) will be able to tell you what a Q9650 does on a UD3P with Dry Ice !!










Make sure to do your FSB hunting first. That way all you gotta do is add dice, higher muli and vCore.









What kind of FSB are you guys at now?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Make sure to do your FSB hunting first. That way all you gotta do is add dice, higher muli and vCore.









What kind of FSB are you guys at now?

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1013743_

that was the only chip i used. but we have between the 2 of us like 10 chips we can run with 2 boards. and yes we will be finding all their maxes on air first before doing full runs with dice.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Well, I found a Q9650, used about two months, retail, for $230. Paid half up front, it'll ship out Monday. Once I've got it, the Q9450 goes up for sale.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Well, I found a Q9650, used about two months, retail, for $230. Paid half up front, it'll ship out Monday. Once I've got it, the Q9450 goes up for sale.


cool.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1013743_

that was the only chip i used. but we have between the 2 of us like 10 chips we can run with 2 boards. and yes we will be finding all their maxes on air first before doing full runs with dice.



FSB not Ghz. I'm sure you plan to bench something other then P4's, right?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


FSB not Ghz. I'm sure you plan to bench something other then P4's, right?


yes,
some E's
some Quads
some Xeon's
some P4's
Some Celeron's

anything LGA775.

as far as what FSB we were at ~ 459.00. all we did was slapped a UD3L on the bench with a P4 just to mess around.

We used this week to get a pot, eraser, neoprene, another board and some other chips. 
Possibly tonight or for sure tomorrow we will set the UD3P up with a chip and get everything ready for dice only first to get everything maxed out on air then do some dice. still waiting for the Tpower i45 to arrive.

Now, i am a novice overclocker but NoGuru has a lot more experience then i do. So the 2 of us will try and test as much as we can over the next few months to see what we can do.


----------



## hoss331

If you have a 1.0/1.1 ud3p, id use it over a 1.6 when benching.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
If you have a 1.0/1.1 ud3p, id use it over a 1.6 when benching.

Yeah I was trying to get us a 1.0 but no luck.


----------



## hoss331

What about the one your on? You know you need to get that bios fixed anyway.


----------



## BradleyW

Ive been stable at 3.7ghz for around half a year. Ive done so many stress tests on the CPU at the time of overclocking. All of a sudden my 3.7Ghz stable settings failed me. Blue screen in a matter of seconds every time i tried to play a game. When i stressed the CPU, the rig just started to fail in seconds again. I am at 3.6 stable but why did my rock solid 3.7 settings randomly become unstable? I have not changed any computer parts or messed around with the bios in any way or form. What could cause this? I would really like to be back on 3.7. Maybe the Northbridge/MCH got too hot. What's a good voltage for the MCH at 3.7 on a Q6600 ruffley?

sorry for any bad spelling or poor english skills, ive had a little to drink and cannot think too good.


----------



## PapaSmurf

How much vcore were you using to get 3.7 on a Q6600? Are your cpu, system, and room temps higher now> Depending on where you are in the world 6 months ago was the dead of winter, the coldest time of the year. It's not uncommon for systems that were stable then to not be able to run as high of an overclock during the summer months with it's higher temps. I've seen situations where one would be able to OC as much as 50% higher in winter than in the summer. In a situation like that you are lucky if you can get away with that small of a difference.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Could also be the beginnings of an electromigration failure if the CPU has been running warm for a long time at a higher-than-normal voltage. Those can be hard to diagnose, but it is possible.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromigration


----------



## BradleyW

I think i should just leave it at 3.6Ghz from now on to be safe. I ran 1.45 at 3.7 but for 3.6 i only need 1.37.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I think i should just leave it at 3.6Ghz from now on to be safe. I ran 1.45 at 3.7 but for 3.6 i only need 1.37.

Wise move in my opinion. That higher voltage is probably increasing power draw significantly on the chip.

When you graph clockspeed/voltage vs. power draw in an overclock, it isn't a 1-1 correlation. At a certain point, the power draw goes up dramatically, for just a minor increase in clockspeed. The voltage would add to this.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
What about the one your on? You know you need to get that bios fixed anyway.

I do need that bios fixed, but this is my main rig and the wife would make me sleep outside if I smoked it.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0332991
problem solved,


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0332991
problem solved,


?


----------



## battlecryawesome

could get her a lappy and then he s a hero plus he can crash his pc no problem.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That would depend on what she wants to do with a computer. That thing isn't a lappy, it's a netbook and those things are about as useful as you know what on a boar hog. If his wife is anything like mine he would be still be sleeping outside if he tried to substitute that toy for a real computer.


----------



## battlecryawesome

well its cheep and it will get her online, then again shes probably got a smart phone like n.g


----------



## Dilyn

Is there an obvious benefit if you install Windows onto a hard drive when that is set to AHCI mode or whatever it is in the BIOS








I had a brain fart when installing Windows 7 yesterday and totally forgot to set this option.


----------



## battlecryawesome

So, how to enable AHCI if you already install Windows Vista using IDE interface.

Solution&#8230;
1. Exit all Windows-based programs.
2. Click Start, type regedit in the Start Search box, and then press ENTER.
3. If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.
4. Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\System\\CurrentControlSet\\Ser vices\\Msahci
5. In the right pane, right-click Start in the Name column, and then click Modify.
6. In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
7. On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor
Reboot your pc, enter bios (F2, del etc), change your hard disk interface to AHCI.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Thats how i put it back after my brothers kids mes up his pc.


----------



## Dilyn

...









I'll try that after I finish installing Fallout 3. Thanks mate.
And so after I do this, do I need to reboot and go into BIOS and enable it?
Sweet. Super thanks to you


----------



## battlecryawesome

your welcome, I'm gonna edit it so it reads a little better.,


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


well its cheep and it will get her online, then again shes probably got a smart phone like n.g


We were stuck at my oldest daughter's home for a few days earlier this year babysitting with the grand kids. She had changed her WiFi Router's login info and forgot to tell us the new info. We could only use her 10' mini for two days to access the internet and e-mail and it drove us nuts, and both of us have small hands. Sorry, but a toy like that is no substitute for a real computer for more than a couple of minutes, and barely tolerable for even that long.


----------



## koooowweeee

hello iv got a ep45-ud3r how can i tell if its a v1.0 or v1.1? going to try and update my bios having this problem if anyone could help me out

http://www.overclock.net/operating-s...ws-help-3.html

edit found out its 1.1 but still cant install windows


----------



## Dilyn

Look at the top left corner (if the memory modules are in the bottom right). You'll see something that says 'Rev xx'.
I do believe that there's only one version of the UD3R, and that'd be 1.1. But I could be wrong.
Go check your other thread. Just put on a link to a download for F9


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


If you have a 1.0/1.1 ud3p, id use it over a 1.6 when benching.


What are the ways in which the 1.0 and 1.1 revisions are superior over the 1.6?


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


We were stuck at my oldest daughter's home for a few days earlier this year babysitting with the grand kids. She had changed her WiFi Router's login info and forgot to tell us the new info. We could only use her 10' mini for two days to access the internet and e-mail and it drove us nuts, and both of us have small hands. Sorry, but a toy like that is no substitute for a real computer for more than a couple of minutes, and barely tolerable for even that long.


I have to admit , I ve never used that small of a computer before, 
my wife said it a joke to try and type on. I chicken peck anyways.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
I have been seeing alot of QX9650's floating around for about 350 - 400, all used, and it just scares me to think what has all ready been done to them....









But I have thought about it a few times...

Going rate on Ebay is cheaper than that --$250-300 for an X9650.

I was really tempted, until I saw the TDP was 130w as opposed to the 95w of the Q9650. Also, there's one minor quirk I never figured out --the final Q9450/9550/9650 chips list on ark.intel.com as supporting VT-d for Directed I/O. The Core 2 Extreme quads do not. Now I know that's a function that the chipset is at least partially responsible for, but after reading Intel's documentation on the Q9 family, I couldn't find any more information, and I do run virtual machines. So, I went with what I knew and got the Q9650.

If I could have picked up a Xeon 3380 for under $300, I would have, but the cheapest was $350. Just a little too rich for my blood.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That would depend on what she wants to do with a computer. That thing isn't a lappy, it's a netbook and those things are about as useful as you know what on a boar hog. If his wife is anything like mine he would be still be sleeping outside if he tried to substitute that toy for a real computer.

There's a reason I built my wife a desktop of her own.

AHSOKA is the SO's rig (in my systems list). It runs Windows 7 beautifully, and it's everything she needs. I love Intel's mATX boards for fast, stock systems and I had a spare E6400 lying around that worked perfectly for what she does.

I kind of planted the laptop idea in her head, which allowed me to give her my T61 (CATWOMAN in my systems list) and get my T400 (APOLLO). Now you couldn't pry it from her cold, dead fingers --she loves using it at work.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


could get her a lappy and then he s a hero plus he can crash his pc no problem.


She has a laptop but never uses it.....humm should pull the CPU out and give it Hellooo.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


What are the ways in which the 1.0 and 1.1 revisions are superior over the 1.6?



Theres no real advantage in the boards themselves, its just that there is a modded bios available for them to help shave some time in benchs.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i slapped a Q9550 on my Rev 1.6 today and it's been stable for 6hrs now @ 4207.6
my machine ran well with a E6750 and DDR2-800 Kingston Hyper X. but when i threw the Q9550 on here it didn't like the memory and it was kinda holding me back. so running some Team Xtreem's for now.
later this week i'm gonna play around with it more. should be able to get 4.5 or 4.6 pretty stable on the TRUE with a HUGE 38MM fan on it..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1240919


----------



## pmurgs

Well I shall be joining the GA-EP45 club this week when my UD3P arrives. I'm looking forward to saying goodbye to my Asus P5N-D board and the limited overclock I can get out of it.

I have a couple questions for when I install the board, before I get to overclocking it.

1. Does Windows 7 64 Pro include this boards raid drivers out the box, or do I need a floppy disk with the raid drivers for when I install Windows 7 if I'm installing to a raid array?

2. I will be installing Win7 to boot onto a two sata 640Gb drive stripe array. Which of the two onboard sata controllers should I hook the 640Gb drives up to. The six port sata controller or two port sata controller? Is there any difference?
There will also be a third 1.5Tb drive and a sata bluray writer in the pc.

Reason I ask is I had trouble with getting my 1.5Tb drive as the boot drive on the my P5N-D board when all my drives are sata drives and there is a raid array in the system. P5N-D refuses to boot to anything but the raid array in this setup. So I'm just wondering if there are any similar issues with the GA-EP45 boards.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You can run raid from either the yellow Intel ports or the purple jMicron ports. You just can't mix one purple and one yellow to run raid. The jMicron raid is only Raid 0, 1, or JBOD. The yellow Intel controller has raid 0, 1, 5, & 10.

I was able to boot to either a Raid 0 on the Intel controller or a single drive on a different Intel port on mine. I have all of my hard drives on the Yellow Intel ports and my Optical Drives on the Purple jMicron ports in AHCI mode.

I've only installed XP in Raid, but I have the AHCI/Raid drivers integrated into the XP install disk so I didn't need to use the F6 floppy method. Windows 7 is supposed to have Raid drivers built in, but from what I have heard from others they aren't as good as the Intel drivers from the Intel Matrix Storage Manager. At least with Win 7 you can use a usb thumb drive or a cd to load them rather than being forced to use a floppy like Win2k and XP.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Windows 7 should have native drivers supporting the ICH10R chipset, but you'll want to update them. It wouldn't hurt to keep the F6-floppy drivers on a USB key; Windows 7 can read from them to load drivers, so you don't need a floppy drive any more. Otherwise, you can go ahead with the install, and then update the drivers afterwards.

Intel's Matrix Storage drivers have been end-of-lifed in favor of Intel's new Rapid Storage Technology drivers. I've been using these, and they work fine. They're available direct from Intel's website.

I don't find third-party SATA controllers to be as good as Intel's. I'd be comfortable running optical drives on the JMicron controller, but for hard drives and SSDs, stick with the Intel ports.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
She has a laptop but never uses it.....humm should pull the CPU out and give it Hellooo.

lmao now that could get you in trouble.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
lmao now that could get you in trouble.

She is out of town for 3 days.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


She is out of town for 3 days.










I'm going to laugh when you take out that chip and it explodes


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

man, this TPower i45 board looks sweet. much different layout then a Gigabyte board though. Seems like the cpu socket is so close to the edge of the board...
never the less, looks kewl and comes with a Active Pipe Cooler Upgrade Kit..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...%20Motherboard

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...%20Motherboard


----------



## Dilyn

In Integrated Peripherals, should both of the SATA settings be set to AHCI?
Also:
Every single time I boot up, after the initial detecting IDE drives screen (where you tap delete to get into BIOS), I get an AHCI drivers loading screen or whatever. EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. Now, I don't really mind, but it's a bit annoying. Is this normal or am I doing something wrong.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The top one is for the Intel controller and the one towards the bottom is for the jMicron controller. Depending on what you have hooked up you might or might not need both set to AHCI.

And yes, it is normal to have to go through that everytime it boots. The only way to avoid it is to run in IDE/Compatability mode, but that comes with a performance hit, no NCQ, and no hot swap which eliminates the use of the E-Sata ports.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
In Integrated Peripherals, should both of the SATA settings be set to AHCI?
Also:
Every single time I boot up, after the initial detecting IDE drives screen (where you tap delete to get into BIOS), I get an AHCI drivers loading screen or whatever. EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. Now, I don't really mind, but it's a bit annoying. Is this normal or am I doing something wrong.

It's the controller BIOS. It's normal.

It does go faster when in AHCI mode as compared to RAID mode.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The top one is for the Intel controller and the one towards the bottom is for the jMicron controller. Depending on what you have hooked up you might or might not need both set to AHCI.

And yes, it is normal to have to go through that everytime it boots. The only way to avoid it is to run in IDE/Compatability mode, but that comes with a performance hit, no NCQ, and no hot swap which eliminates the use of the E-Sata ports.

Aaaah alrighty. I thought the same








I have both my hard drive and CD drive plugged into the Intel SATA ports. I don't think I'll ever use the jmicron ones.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
It's the controller BIOS. It's normal.

It does go faster when in AHCI mode as compared to RAID mode.

Alright thanks guys


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you don't have anything plugged into the purple jMicron ports you can set the lower one to ID to speed up the boot time.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
If you don't have anything plugged into the purple jMicron ports you can set the lower one to ID to speed up the boot time.

I will change that as soon as I finish reinstalling all my stuff


----------



## hoss331

Just a precaution for anyone considering to go cold, the Koolance Rev. 2 pot has a little clearance issue with the center two caps at the top of our boards.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

wow, that's good to know just in case...
i guess there really isn't a clearance issue with the V1 pot is there?

Hmm, maybe this is why it's good to keep the top of the caps exposed, so you can see them when mounting the pot?


----------



## hoss331

No, theres no clearance issues with the rev. 1. This pot is just alot bigger, in fact the rev.1 could easily fit inside this pot. I eraser up to the top of the caps with a sheet of insulation on top, but around the cpu the eraser comes up to just a hair under the ihs.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


man, this TPower i45 board looks sweet. much different layout then a Gigabyte board though. Seems like the cpu socket is so close to the edge of the board...
never the less, looks kewl and comes with a Active Pipe Cooler Upgrade Kit..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...%20Motherboard

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...%20Motherboard


What are those orange things between the PCIe slots, jumpers?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Those are the Crossfire Switch Jumpers to control the Crossfire mode.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I'm going to laugh when you take out that chip and it explodes










Wrong socket anyway. She got lucky this time.


----------



## NYM

guys, small problem here. My motherboard isn't giving enough juice to my fans, causing one of them to run at very low speeds. Which voltage setting must i bump up? ( the fan running at low speed now runs back to maximum speed when i remove one fan from the other fan pin headers)

i used up all the fan headers btw X:


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


guys, small problem here. My motherboard isn't giving enough juice to my fans, causing one of them to run at very low speeds. Which voltage setting must i bump up? ( the fan running at low speed now runs back to maximum speed when i remove one fan from the other fan pin headers)

i used up all the fan headers btw X:


If there was a setting it would be in hardware monitoring. I'm pretty sure there is not so if you can use a molex that would fix the problem.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


guys, small problem here. My motherboard isn't giving enough juice to my fans, causing one of them to run at very low speeds. Which voltage setting must i bump up? ( the fan running at low speed now runs back to maximum speed when i remove one fan from the other fan pin headers)

i used up all the fan headers btw X:


How fast do you want that fan to run?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


If there was a setting it would be in hardware monitoring. I'm pretty sure there is not so if you can use a molex that would fix the problem.


dynamic fan control?

Or something to that nature....


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


If there was a setting it would be in hardware monitoring. I'm pretty sure there is not so if you can use a molex that would fix the problem.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


How fast do you want that fan to run?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


dynamic fan control?

Or something to that nature....


I just wanted them to run at default. Currently i'm using the HAF 922 and 3 CoolerMaster SickleFlow 2K RPM and 1 CoolerMaster MEGAflow 600 RPM..

One of the CoolerMaster SickleFlow currently runs at 0 - 300 RPM lol, but when i remove one CoolerMaster SickleFlow, that one would run back to its default 2K RPM.

Seems to me like a lack of juice from the motherboard >.>


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 
I just wanted them to run at default. Currently i'm using the HAF 922 and 3 CoolerMaster SickleFlow 2K RPM and 1 CoolerMaster MEGAflow 600 RPM..

One of the CoolerMaster SickleFlow currently runs at 0 - 300 RPM lol, but when i remove one CoolerMaster SickleFlow, that one would run back to its default 2K RPM.

Seems to me like a lack of juice from the motherboard >.>

Then it could be best to plug it directly into the power supply. I had to do the same thing when I upgraded from the EVGA 680i SLI which had more than enough fan headers to the EP45-UD3P which doesn't have enough. In fact, I only have one 120mm fan plugged into the motherboard while the other three 120mm fans are plugged into the PSU. I thought that I was going to hate this setup, but I actually like it quite a bit.


----------



## NYM

alright, i guess i have no other choice. THANKS!


----------



## NoGuru

Need some help finding some after market Mosfett heat sinks that will fit.

Hoss what BIOS do you recommend for version 1.0?


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Wrong socket anyway. She got lucky this time.










What socket do you need?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Need some help finding some after market Mosfett heat sinks that will fit.


Thermalright is your friend. Zalman may make a few if the TRs don't fit, but Thermalright beats everyone.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
What socket do you need?
Thermalright is your friend. Zalman may make a few if the TRs don't fit, but Thermalright beats everyone.

775 is what I need, forgot the laptops, well hers is a 478 or something.

Ah yes Thermalright should have something, thanks LW.


----------



## systemviper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Need some help finding some after market Mosfett heat sinks that will fit.

Hoss what BIOS do you recommend for version 1.0?

i'm running f8a for the UD3P


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *systemviper*


i'm running f8a for the UD3P


Thanks SV.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks SV.










Posted a new worklog NG, just letting ya know bro!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Posted a new worklog NG, just letting ya know bro!


Thanks for taking the time to link me. Anyone who wants to see some great work should check out his worklog.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Need some help finding some after market Mosfett heat sinks that will fit.

Hoss what BIOS do you recommend for version 1.0?



If this is for the dice runs you wont need any aftermarket mos sinks. There going to be pretty cold/frozen as is most of the time and really the only time they start warming up is during wprime 1024m. The bios I use for benching is F4-4, its the bios hicookie made for spi.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


If this is for the dice runs you wont need any aftermarket mos sinks. There going to be pretty cold/frozen as is most of the time and really the only time they start warming up is during wprime 1024m. The bios I use for benching is F4-4, its the bios hicookie made for spi.


I know the stock ones are fine, just going to have a board with no sinks at all on it.
I used to have F4 somewhere. If it's not to much trouble can you send it to me?


----------



## hoss331

F4 and F4-4 are different, check your mail


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


F4 and F4-4 are different, check your mail


Got it already super fast Hoss. Thanks.


----------



## hoss331

Just be aware once up to speed it can be a little touchy with bad OCs and somethings when changing settings, so be patient and ready by psu switch.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Just be aware once up to speed it can be a little touchy with bad OCs and somethings when changing settings, so be patient and ready by psu switch.


Noted


----------



## freakb18c1

ud3p bios heaven
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...tml#post277052


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks for taking the time to link me. Anyone who wants to see some great work should check out his worklog.


I've seen Repo's work before. Most definitely a fan, and I'll be watching this one


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


ud3p bios heaven
http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/giga...tml#post277052


Sad thing is almost all the ud3p bios's are dead links.


----------



## freakb18c1

lol those went to hell


----------



## stasio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Sad thing is almost all the ud3p bios's are dead links.


Updated live links!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


Updated live links!










nice work im suprised theirs no new bios out its been a few months.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


Updated live links!










Thanks Stasio.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


nice work im suprised theirs no new bios out its been a few months.


Well there is, just not for our platform. If they come out with a new one it will most likely be for the USB3.


----------



## hogans

I have a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P on the way and was wondering if someone can post the bios settings that they are using with a Q9650 to achieve 4.3 Ghz. OC. as I am unfamilar with the Gigabyte bios.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It would depend on what the ram timings of the overclocked ram is. It's probably running fairly loose timings. Running those G Skills would put them closer to their rated speed which would allow tighter timings which would yield better ram performance. But without knowing what timings you are able to run your current ram at that's difficult to tell. I'm betting they are running at 8-8-8 instead of 5-5-5, and that would invoke a big (and noticeable) performance hit. Look under the Memory Tab of CPU_Z to find out what your currant ram's timings are.


Here is a screen shot of my memory tab:


----------



## TwoCables

If you were to shoot for 4.50 GHz with my sig rig, then what settings would you change?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Vbp6us, I'm amazed that you can run your 800MHz ram with those timings at that speed (966MHz). Those are some excellent sticks if they can run like that without errors.

And a couple of questions for anyone who has an EP45-UD3P in one of the CoolerMaster CM 690 II cases. How well does the cpu retention plate bracket hole line up with the cpu socket on one of these boards?

I've never used a case with the sideways hard drive cages. How well do they cool the drives compared to the standard drive cages? From looking at the pics it would seem that they wouldn't cool the drives all that well, but I've been surprised in the past and figure I would ask someone with first hand knowledge. I will be using 4 or 5 of the bays if that makes any difference. I'm interested in getting a new case as I really don't like the CM Centurian V I am using now all that much.


----------



## TwoCables

I tried 4.50 GHz by raising the vCore to around 1.36V, CPU Term at 1.32V, PLL at 1.65V, MCH Core at 1.30V, and the temp sensor in the BIOS showed a core temperature of 88Â°C.

So, maybe I need better cooling if I want 4.50 GHz - like perhaps water cooling or something.


----------



## Dilyn

88C?!
At 1.36 vcore?!

What in the world is wrong with that censor.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


88C?!
At 1.36 vcore?!

What in the world is wrong with that censor.


Well, I guess it could explain the lock-ups I was having in the BIOS and also at the POST. When I put it back down to 4.0 GHz using the settings I posted, it goes back down to showing the very low 30's.

But hey - I still want to try 4.50 GHz because I admit that I find it hard to believe that it was really that hot. Perhaps it's a memory incompatibility issue which means I need the latest BIOS.







Or, it's just because I don't know what I'm doing.

So I still want help.


----------



## haydent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hogans*


I have a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P on the way and was wondering if someone can post the bios settings that they are using with a Q9650 to achieve 4.3 Ghz. OC. as I am unfamilar with the Gigabyte bios.

Thanks for any input.



i too just installed my new GA-EP45-UD3P with a Q9650. im a bit moe modest in my initial hopes and am only aiming for 4Ghz, (the speed i used to run my E8500).

ive updated the bios, loaded optimized settings,disabled all managment/c1 etc, setup ram, vcore to 1.3.

everything else is auto.

i can run necessary FSB of 445mhz with multi x7 in prime blend enough for to know it can do it. but i cant boot it at 9x.

ive tried some different changes and was able to get into windows, but prime fails almost right away.

thing is its all a bit new to me having all these new settings, as i come from simple P5N-D bios (too basic).

i have understanding of concepts though, just looking to find out from people in the know, what are the key settings i need to be adjusting.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haydent*


i too just installed my new GA-EP45-UD3P with a Q9650. im a bit moe modest in my initial hopes and am only aiming for 4Ghz, (the speed i used to run my E8500).

ive updated the bios, loaded optimized settings,disabled all managment/c1 etc, setup ram, vcore to 1.3.

everything else is auto.

i can run necessary FSB of 445mhz with multi x7 in prime blend enough for to know it can do it. but i cant boot it at 9x.

ive tried some different changes and was able to get into windows, but prime fails almost right away.

thing is its all a bit new to me having all these new settings, as i come from simple P5N-D bios (too basic).

i have understanding of concepts though, just looking to find out from people in the know, what are the key settings i need to be adjusting.


You shouldn't set your voltages to auto








I've got a link to setting up UD3* voltages in my sig. It'll explain what each option does and give some more in depth info on the board.

Also, with a higher multi, you need a higher vcore.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I've never used a case with the sideways hard drive cages. How well do they cool the drives compared to the standard drive cages? From looking at the pics it would seem that they wouldn't cool the drives all that well, but I've been surprised in the past and figure I would ask someone with first hand knowledge. I will be using 4 or 5 of the bays if that makes any difference. I'm interested in getting a new case as I really don't like the CM Centurian V I am using now all that much.


My Antec P160 was one of the first to have that type of drive cage.

If anything, the drives are actually cooler, because they present more surface area to the intake fans. Provided your fans are lined up correctly, you should be better off.

The one thing to make sure of is that you still have adequate airflow to the intake of your graphics card. The drives can block this airflow if you don't position them accordingly. One of the reasons I went from three down to two drives in my case was to improve this, but unlike mine, I the CoolerMaster has a front 140mm fan, so that should help as well.


----------



## TwoCables

Another benefit of the hard drives being mounted sideways is the direction of the airflow: to exaggerate what I mean, imagine if your hard drive is 2 feet long, but only 4 inches wide. Now imagine the efficiency of the heat dissipation as the air travels the entire length of the hard drive. While imagining this, let's pretend the entire length is producing heat, as opposed to only a portion of it producing more heat than the rest. Obviously, the air gets warmed as it passes over the entire 2-foot length.

But now let's turn this sideways against a 2-foot wide fan (again, I'm exaggerating on purpose). Now the air only has to blow over a 4 inch surface that's 2 feet wide! The heat dissipation is dramatically increased and the cooling is much more efficient because now it only has to travel over a 4-inch surface!

And so it is with HDDs: since they're rectangular, it's best to turn them sideways so that there's less time for the air to warm up as it reaches the other side of the hard drive, furthest away from the fan. There's less time for that air to warm up as it passes over it, thereby increasing the efficiency of the heat dissipation.

But for me, I just prefer how much easier it is to remove and install hard drives when they're mounted sideways.


----------



## haydent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


You shouldn't set your voltages to auto








I've got a link to setting up UD3* voltages in my sig. It'll explain what each option does and give some more in depth info on the board.

Also, with a higher multi, you need a higher vcore.


its a good guide and id read it yesterday, and tried following it, i got as far as being able to boot into windows, but prime fails straight away, it plays BC2 for a bit then it died, (but it was sooo smooth).

i guess ill try it again and then post my settings if i cant get stable.

one thing though i might clarify this part:

Quote:



45nm = 1.2v for 333 and +.1 for every 75-100 FSB more


am im going from:
333 -> 445 is +112mhz fsb and ~ +.1 fsbv
or
1333 -> 1780 is +447mhz fsb and ~ +.4 fsbv

thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

I understand about the larger surface area facing the fan. What concerns me is that with the regular orientation the area between the fan and the drives is unobstructed. With the sideways mount the side of the drive cage is between the fan and the drives. It always seemed that this would lessen the cooling affect on the drives since the air would be hitting the cage wall rather than the drive itself, but I was always basing that on pictures that don't really show exactly how the drives fit into the cages. I haven't run across any good pictures showing the drives installed.

But I trust you guys. I know that you wouldn't steer me wrong or I wouldn't have asked. Now I just need to know how the cpu retention plate hole lines up with cpu socket on the UD3P and hope my kids and grandkids are kind to grampa this father's day so I can afford to get one while the shipping is free.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I understand about the larger surface area facing the fan. What concerns me is that with the regular orientation the area between the fan and the drives is unobstructed. With the sideways mount the side of the drive cage is between the fan and the drives. It always seemed that this would lessen the cooling affect on the drives since the air would be hitting the cage wall rather than the drive itself, but I was always basing that on pictures that don't really show exactly how the drives fit into the cages. I haven't run across any good pictures showing the drives installed.

But I trust you guys. I know that you wouldn't steer me wrong or I wouldn't have asked. Now I just need to know how the cpu retention plate hole lines up with cpu socket on the UD3P and hope my kids and grandkids are kind to grampa this father's day so I can afford to get one while the shipping is free.

Well, do your drives really get that hot?


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
If you were to shoot for 4.50 GHz with my sig rig, then what settings would you change?


You might want to go for 4.25 first but heres something you can try for 4.5.

Code:



Code:


CPU = E8400 E0
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.6)
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = mushkin kit # 996580 (2 x 2 GB of DDR2 800)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.50 GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 9
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.3437
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.280
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.810

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.320
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.770
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Well, do your drives really get that hot?









Mine did.

Three Seagate 7200.10 500GB SATA drives in RAID-5. When I zeroed them out after removing them, they were slightly uncomfortable to touch. That said, they never faltered.

I replaced them with the two drives in my sig --which are much cooler. Heck, the `Raptor is an amazingly cool drive considering its 10k-rpm spindle speed.


----------



## TwoCables

hoss331: thank you very much! I'll be trying that in about 2 minutes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
Mine did.

Three Seagate 7200.10 500GB SATA drives in RAID-5. When I zeroed them out after removing them, they were slightly uncomfortable to touch. That said, they never faltered.

I replaced them with the two drives in my sig --which are much cooler. Heck, the `Raptor is an amazingly cool drive considering its 10k-rpm spindle speed.

I think the maximum safe temperature for HDDs is roughly 60Â°C, so even if they were 50Â°C, that would still be 122Â°F.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Well, do your drives really get that hot?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


hoss331:

I think the maximum safe temperature for HDDs is roughly 60Â°C, so even if they were 50Â°C, that would still be 122Â°F.










No, that's what I'm trying to avoid. I like to keep mine below 40C if at all possible. They last considerably longer than way, and are less problematic.

Add the max safe temp for DESKTOP hard drives is 40 to 45C (that figure came from a friend who worked as a hard drive engineer for 25 years before retiring). Anything above that for prolonged periods shortens the life considerably. Running at 50C shortens the life span by 20% and running at 60C by about 50%. Laptop drives can handle up 55 - 60C due to their design, but not desktop drives. When you run 5 or 6 drives you have to be more concerned with cooling than you do with one or 2 drives in the same space. You have less space between the drives for the air to circulate, and you have more accumulated heat buildup due to the confined space. Right now in my CM Cent. V my hard drives are between 30C and 35C and I intend to keep them that way as much as possible.

The Cent V just isn't a good case overall though. To clean the front filters you have to remove all of the optical drives, then remove the front bezel (major design flaw I didn't realize until after I bought it). With 3 optical drives that is a pain in the butt. And cable management is a nightmare in it. I want to replace it with a case with the PSU at the bottom, good cable management holes in the tray, 6 interior 3.5" drive bays with good cooling, 4 5.25" external bays, and power buttons and USB ports near the op rather than on the bottom like on the Cent. V.


----------



## TwoCables

Not to be selfish or anything, but everything is going fairly ok with the 4.50 GHz experiment. However, my sound card is not working and it's not even being detected. I have a feeling that it's just because of the overclock, so I'll try a few more tweaks, and then go back to 4.0 GHz to see if the sound card begins working again.

Anyway, I am at 4.50 GHz right now.







I'll post the settings I ended up with soon, but I owe this all to you hoss!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Not to be selfish or anything, but everything is going fairly ok with the 4.50 GHz experiment. However, my sound card is not working and it's not even being detected. I have a feeling that it's just because of the overclock, so I'll try a few more tweaks, and then go back to 4.0 GHz to see if the sound card begins working again.

Anyway, I am at 4.50 GHz right now.







I'll post the settings I ended up with soon, but I owe this all to you hoss!


Not even in Device Manager?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Not even in Device Manager?


Oh, lol it's there and Device Manager claims it's working properly. It's just that the X-Fi Console Launcher says that there are no supported devices available.

But damn, I think my system feels faster.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh, lol it's there and Device Manager claims it's working properly. It's just that the X-Fi Console Launcher says that there are no supported devices available.

But damn, I think my system feels faster.


Tried restarting the device in device manager?
And try messing around with the PnP settings in BIOS... I've heard people say that messing with those can fix issues with Extreme Gamer cards








Google is your friend!


----------



## TwoCables

It looks like I need to re-install the driver. I went back to my previous overclock, and the Console Launcher still says there are no supported devices. lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Tried restarting the device in device manager?
And try messing around with the PnP settings in BIOS... I've heard people say that messing with those can fix issues with Extreme Gamer cards








Google is your friend!


I'm not going to put _that_ much effort into it. However, I'll check the PnP settings if I have any (I don't remember, so I need to look).


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh, lol it's there and Device Manager claims it's working properly. It's just that the X-Fi Console Launcher says that there are no supported devices available.

But damn, I think my system feels faster.


Creative cards are very sensitive to bus speed. Is your card PCI, or PCIe?

If you're running the bus the card is on just the slightest bit too far above spec, I'll bet the card is puking because of it.

Unrelated note --beginning my first Prime95 runs at 3.6GHz, running at VID (1.1875v). Aaand, program crash. Time to up the voltage slightly, BRB.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Creative cards are very sensitive to bus speed. Is your card PCI, or PCIe?

If you're running the bus the card is on just the slightest bit too far above spec, I'll bet the card is puking because of it.

Unrelated note --beginning my first Prime95 runs at 3.6GHz, running at VID (1.1875v). Aaand, program crash. Time to up the voltage slightly, BRB.


I have the XtremeGamer, so it's a PCI card.


----------



## LoneWolf15

If your PCI bus is running too far above the spec (33MHz), you could easily have issues with a Creative card. I remember what it was like before we could multiplier-lock the PCI bus down on early mainboards; overclocking caused lots of quirkiness with SoundBlaster Live and Audigy cards.

I suppose Northbridge voltage could be an issue, but that's a SWAG. (Scientific Wild-A** Guess)


----------



## LoneWolf15

Kept voltage the same at 1.1875v, but enabled Loadline Calibration in BIOS. Starting Prime95 again.

EDIT: That really bumped my load temps up. Is it better to just disable LLC and raise Vcore slightly?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


If your PCI bus is running too far above the spec (33MHz), you could easily have issues with a Creative card. I remember what it was like before we could multiplier-lock the PCI bus down on early mainboards; overclocking caused lots of quirkiness with SoundBlaster Live and Audigy cards.

I suppose Northbridge voltage could be an issue, but that's a SWAG. (Scientific Wild-A** Guess)


I don't know what the PCI bus is running at, nor do I know how to change it. I think that the UD3P lacks the control over it.

However, I will play with the NB voltage just for fun.

*Edit:* maybe it's the placebo effect, but my system definitely feels faster.


----------



## ben h

imma bump my cpu up to 3.33 and leave it there








its a q8200
1 ghz o/c FTW!
i cant remember wat max temps i would want got a q series any 1 els remember?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
imma bump my cpu up to 3.33 and leave it there








its a q8200
1 ghz o/c FTW!
i cant remember wat max temps i would want got a q series any 1 els remember?

For Intel's 45nm Core2s (including both the Duos and Quads), I would try to stay under 70-75Â°C for the sake of stability.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
For Intel's 45nm Core2s (including both the Duos and Quads), I would try to stay under 70-75Â°C for the sake of stability.

ight ty
im sure it wont go over 50C wile gaming


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
ight ty
im sure it wont go over 50C wile gaming

I'm referring to all the stress testing that you have to do which must be done to make sure it's stable. If it's not stable, then data corruption can be one result.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I'm referring to all the stress testing that you have to do which must be done to make sure it's stable. If it's not stable, then data corruption can be one result.

lol ya i kno
prime95 is running now
max it has hit waz 55C


----------



## LoneWolf15

Right now, with Vcore at 1.1875 and Loadline Calibration enabled, I'm getting max core temps of 65/57/56/60 under Prime95. Definitely higher than my previous attempt at 1.1875v with LLC disabled, but Prime95 hasn't crashed this time (note: I'm running small FFTs).

Does it make better sense to either
1) Up Vcore but disable LLC?
2) Keep LLC enabled, and drop VCore slightly?

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
Right now, with Vcore at 1.1875 and Loadline Calibration enabled, I'm getting max core temps of 65/57/56/60 under Prime95. Definitely higher than my previous attempt at 1.1875v with LLC disabled.

Does it make better sense to either
1) Up Vcore but disable LLC?
2) Keep LLC enabled, and drop VCore slightly?

Thanks, guys.

I think they would both accomplish the same thing








Personally, I'd get rid of LLC. I don't care too much for it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
lol ya i kno
prime95 is running now
max it has hit waz 55C

Ok cool.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
Right now, with Vcore at 1.1875 and Loadline Calibration enabled, I'm getting max core temps of 65/57/56/60 under Prime95. Definitely higher than my previous attempt at 1.1875v with LLC disabled, but Prime95 hasn't crashed this time (note: I'm running small FFTs).

Does it make better sense to either
1) Up Vcore but disable LLC?
2) Keep LLC enabled, and drop VCore slightly?

Thanks, guys.

With Intel's 45nm CPUs, avoid using LLC at all costs. Your CPU will be happier and more comfortable with LLC Disabled.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
With Intel's 45nm CPUs, avoid using LLC at all costs. Your CPU will be happier and more comfortable with LLC Disabled.

Debatable.

It's all personal preference. Quite honestly, with a vcore that low, LLC probably isn't doing anything to hurt him.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Ok cool.


ya








looks like its stable
wonder if i should drop my vcore
waz at 1.25 but i bumped it to 1.3


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Debatable.

It's all personal preference. Quite honestly, with a vcore that low, LLC probably isn't doing anything to hurt him.


I disagree because I finally saw proof: another OCN member disabled LLC and raised his vCore to compensate so that the load voltage wouldn't change, and he ended up with a lower core temp by 3-4Â°C. That tells me that the CPU is more comfortable with LLC Disabled and is under less stress.

Either way, I go by these 2 pages from a 13-page article:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/6
These 2 pages explain why LLC should not be used and also how LLC was only included due to popular demand - it wasn't included because the manufacturers thought it was safe. They were more or less forced to do it so that their sales could stay up.

From what I can tell, we shouldn't even _have_ LLC control. I mean, here's a question for you: why did Intel create vDroop? I mean, why is it considered to be within Intel's specifications when LLC is disabled? I mean, let's consider the fact that not everyone who has an Intel CPU is overclocking it! So since that's true, what purpose does vDroop serve if disabling it (if enabling LLC) is harmless?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I disagree because I finally saw proof: another OCN member disabled LLC and raised his vCore to compensate so that the load voltage wouldn't change, and he ended up with a lower core temp by 3-4Â°C. That tells me that the CPU is more comfortable with LLC Disabled and isn't under as much stress.

Either way, I go by these 2 pages from a 13-page article. These 2 pages explain why LLC should not be used and also how LLC was only included due to popular demand - it wasn't included because the manufacturers thought it was safe. They were more or less forced to do it so that their sales could stay up.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/6
From what I can tell, we shouldn't even _have_ LLC control. I mean, here's a question for you: why did Intel create vDroop? I mean, why is it considered to be within Intel's specifications when LLC is disabled? I mean, let's consider the fact that not everyone who has an Intel CPU is overclocking it! So since that's true, what purpose does vDroop serve if disabling it (if enabling LLC) is harmless?


Maybe his core drop was because LLC pushed his vcore higher than what he set it to after disabling it?









You can believe what you want, and I can believe what I want. You can't change my idea on LLC, I'm sorry








If there's anything that should be disabled and removed from this board, it would be the ability to set a vcore of 2.0+!


----------



## LoneWolf15

Okay, I disabled LLC and upped Vcore to 1.193v just for now, and am starting the testing again. CPU-Z reports consitently lower voltage than what I've set anyway, but disabling LLC and upping VCore results in a slightly lower temperature (1.136v) than lower voltage with LLC on (1.152, IIRC).

One other question. Should CPU Termination, CPU PLL, etc. be switched from Auto to Manual? If so, should I just match the settings the board says it's currently using (1.20v for Term, 1.50v for PLL)?

EDIT: Darn, Prime95 crash again. Off to up to 1.2 volts.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Okay, I disabled LLC and upped Vcore to 1.193v, and am starting the testing again.

One other question. Should CPU Termination, CPU PLL, etc. be switched from Auto to Manual? If so, should I just match the settings the board says it's currently using (1.20v for Term, 1.50v for PLL)?


Switch those to manual








Ya set the term to 1.2. It's the lowest you can go on the board, so it'll have to do. I'm pretty sure that's what auto is putting it at anyways.
And for PLL, 1.5 should be fine. Apparently, PLL gets overvolted fairly easily.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Maybe his core drop was because LLC pushed his vcore higher than what he set it to after disabling it?









You can believe what you want, and I can believe what I want. You can't change my idea on LLC, I'm sorry








If there's anything that should be disabled and removed from this board, it would be the ability to set a vcore of 2.0+!


His load voltage remained the same because he raised the vCore in order to make sure of that.

In other words:

Prior to disabling LLC, he made a note of his load voltage.
After disabling LLC, he kept raising his vCore until his load voltage was back to where it was when LLC was enabled.
So again, his voltage while under full load did not change, and yet the temperatures went down. I've seen too much evidence against enabling LLC.

I'm sorry, but I will never ever back down either.


----------



## TwoCables

This is amazing. It's still at 4.50 GHz, and I fixed the issue with the XtremeGamer by just reinstalling the driver and software for it! I had my doubts.









So as of right now, everything's going well at 4.50 GHz! I owe it to hoss331 for getting me started! Here are my current, but untested settings:


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


This is amazing. It's still at 4.50 GHz, and I fixed the issue with the XtremeGamer by just reinstalling the driver and software for it! I had my doubts.









So as of right now, everything's going well at 4.50 GHz! Here are my current, but untested settings:


wow verry nice
wat are u getting for temps?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


wow verry nice
wat are u getting for temps?


I don't know yet. But give me 10 minutes.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Actually, now that my VCore is at 1.2v, my voltage under CPU-Z is the same as if I'd been running at a VCore of 1.1875v with LLC enabled.

However, core temps seem about 2C cooler than with LLC enabled under load at the moment. It's too early for that to be conclusive, but I'll run this for awhile and see what I get.

Prior to letting it run though, I'll reboot, and set Termination and PLL to manual.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I don't know yet. But give me 10 minutes.










kk








dam thats allot of vcore lol
well my max temps have been 55 57 56 55








same as wat they were b4(even sence stock clock lol)
my temps like to stay in same margin allot


----------



## LoneWolf15

Setting Termination and PLL to Manual caused the CPU Vcore to drop back down a bit in CPU-Z on initial boot, so I set them back to Auto for now.

I may go back to dropping the voltage and enabling LLC, Prime95 was stable for 41 minutes there before I stopped it and started fooling around some more, and things just aren't staying stable even at 1.2vCore with it disabled. I'm hoping to start a Prime95 run that will go through the night, so I'm going to do that, and chat with y'all tomorrow.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Actually, now that my VCore is at 1.2v, my voltage under CPU-Z is the same as if I'd been running at a VCore of 1.1875v with LLC enabled.

However, core temps seem about 2C cooler than with LLC enabled under load at the moment. It's too early for that to be conclusive, but I'll run this for awhile and see what I get.

Prior to letting it run though, I'll reboot, and set Termination and PLL to manual.


Nice! I'm glad having LLC disabled is working out for the better!


----------



## TwoCables

And just to separate my posts a bit: I'm still trying to get 4.50 GHz stable enough to run the Small FFTs test in Prime95 long enough to see the maximum temperatures.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


This is amazing. It's still at 4.50 GHz, and I fixed the issue with the XtremeGamer by just reinstalling the driver and software for it! I had my doubts.









So as of right now, everything's going well at 4.50 GHz! I owe it to hoss331 for getting me started! Here are my current, but untested settings:



I think I said it before in here but just so you dont waste time testing with it the 1.32 vtt setting does not work, if selected whether in the bios or et6 it will drop back down to the 1.30. And yes I have checked the actual voltage with a dmm and it doesnt change at all over the 1.30 setting.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


I think I said it before in here but just so you dont waste time testing with it the 1.32 vtt setting does not work, if selected whether in the bios or et6 it will drop back down to the 1.30. And yes I have checked the actual voltage with a dmm and it doesnt change at all over the 1.30 setting.


Whoa, that's kind of interesting. Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## LoneWolf15

Okay, last post for the night.

I enabled LLC and dropped the VCore to 1.1825v (or was it 1.18125v? I'm getting tired). Prime95 is running stably so far.

If it runs well through the night, I'll consider dropping to the next VCore down and trying again (I believe it's 1.175v). This seems to be working better so far than attempting to compensate by raising VCore with LLC off.

Goodnight all.


----------



## haydent

as taken from here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

one thing though id lke to ask:

Quote:



45nm = 1.2v for 333 and +.1 for every 75-100 FSB more


am im going from:

333 -> 445 is +112mhz fsb and ~ +.1 fsbv
or
1333 -> 1780 is +447mhz fsb and ~ +.4 fsbv

??


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haydent*


as taken from here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

one thing though id lke to ask:

am im going from:

333 -> 445 is +112mhz fsb and ~ +.1 fsbv
or
1333 -> 1780 is +447mhz fsb and ~ +.4 fsbv

??


You're going by the 333 > 445 because that's what we see in our BIOS, and so that's what is easiest to report and go by. Not only that, but that's what CL3P20 typed out and is going by.

Besides, increasing the FSB voltage by 0.4V would mean going from 1.200V to 1.600V.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haydent*


as taken from here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

one thing though id lke to ask:

am im going from:

333 -> 445 is +112mhz fsb and ~ +.1 fsbv
or
1333 -> 1780 is +447mhz fsb and ~ +.4 fsbv

??



Youll probably need about 1.26 vtt for 445fsb maybe 1.28.


----------



## TwoCables

I have 4.428 GHz so far, and I even finally have maximum load temperatures using the Small FFTs test:

64Â°C and 63Â°C. This is in Real Temp using a Tj. Max of 95Â°C with a 0Â°C Idle Calibration and a stuck sensor reading of 33Â°C at these settings. My ambient temp is approximately 72Â°F.

The vCore was at 1.408V during the entire test, and it idles at 1.456V. I'm really cookin' now! Here's the recipe:

Code:


Code:


CPU = E8400 E0
VID = 1.2500V
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.6)
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = mushkin kit # 996580 (2 x 2 GB of DDR2 800)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.428 GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 492
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 (set manually)

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 984
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 9 (it says 11 to its left)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 9 (it says 11 to its left)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.49375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.320
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.610
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.906

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.320
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.836
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.140
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

What changes should I experiment with?


----------



## hoss331

Whats the vid of this chip again?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Whats the vid of this chip again?


Oh, good question! 1.2500V.


----------



## hoss331

To me it seems your references are out of whack, 0.830 on cpu for a dual seems way high. Try running 0.848(0.785) on cpu and 0.783(0.720) on mch with 1.30 vtt. Id also try dropping that pll some too.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
To me it seems your references are out of whack, 0.830 on cpu for a dual seems way high. Try running 0.848(0.785) on cpu and 0.783(0.720) on mch with 1.30 vtt. Id also try dropping that pll some too.

Sweet! Thank you! I am now using 0.785 and 0.720 with 1.300V VTT (I let the references scale, of course). I also dropped the PLL down to 1.590V.

So I'll try to run the Small FFTs test again for 10 minutes just like I did before when all I was doing was determining maximum temperatures. The reason why I'm doing this is because it was rather difficult to get it to last even 10 minutes. But once I lowered the FSB down to 492 and raised the CPU Reference to scale at 0.906, it lasted all 10 minutes (as opposed to just a couple of minutes).

So here it goes!


----------



## TwoCables

So far so good!


----------



## TwoCables

Just for the sake of it, here are my current settings:

Code:


Code:


CPU = E8400 E0
VID = 1.2500V
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.6)
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = mushkin kit # 996580 (2 x 2 GB of DDR2 800)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00 GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 492
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 (set manually)

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 9 (it says 11 to its left)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 9 (it says 11 to its left)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.49375
CPU Termination........1.200V........: 1.300
CPU PLL................1.500V........: 1.590
CPU Referen............0.755V........: 0.848

MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100V........: 1.320
MCH Reference..........0.800V........: 0.783
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900V........: Auto
ICH I/O................1.500V........: 1.500
ICH Core...............1.100V........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage ..........1.800V........: 2.140
DRAM Termination ......0.900V........: Auto
Channel A Reference ...0.900V........: Auto
Channel B Reference ...0.900V........: Auto

If you'd like to change anything to hopefully go for 4.50 GHz, then let's go for it! However, this vCore is already resulting in 1.456V idle, and 1.408V load.

*Edit:* I am going to log off now and take a shower and shave which usually takes a complete total of 1.5 - 1.75 hours, so I'm going to run the Small FFTs test during that time.

Just in case you're wondering why it takes me that long, I prefer to air dry after towel-drying because I don't like shaving and sweating at the same time.


----------



## TwoCables

It only lasted 7 minutes, so I raised the PLL back to 1.61 and I'm going to try again.


----------



## haydent

ok, i can get initial stable with x8.5 multi, but not 9x.

i cant work out the 3 reference settings, CPU, MCH & MCH/DRAM so i set them to auto

can some one let me know what i should set them at or how to work them out, and review the rest of my settings to help me make 4ghz (9x 445)

thanks

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9650 E0
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P rev 1.6
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = 4x 2Gb Kingston HyperX 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4Ghz

Clock Chip Control 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 445mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100mhz

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 890mhz

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: No
CPU Vcore............................: 1.33125v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.26v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1v


----------



## TwoCables

The settings below only lasted for 7 minutes into the Small FFTS test (the worker for Core 0 stopped):

Code:


Code:


CPU = E8400 E0
VID = 1.2500V
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.6)
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = mushkin kit # 996580 (2 x 2 GB of DDR2 800)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00 GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 492
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 (set manually)

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 9 (it says 11 to its

left)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 9 (it says 11 to its

left)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.49375
CPU Termination........1.200V........: 1.300
CPU PLL................1.500V........: 1.590
CPU Referen............0.755V........: 0.848

MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100V........: 1.320
MCH Reference..........0.800V........: 0.803
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900V........: Auto
ICH I/O................1.500V........: 1.500
ICH Core...............1.100V........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage ..........1.800V........: 2.140
DRAM Termination ......0.900V........: Auto
Channel A Reference ...0.900V........: Auto
Channel B Reference ...0.900V........: Auto

So I raised the CPU Termination to 1.320V (for the sake of scaling up the References), and I also raised the PLL to 1.610V, and then the Small FFTs test ran for 53 minutes (46 minutes longer than before) until Core 0's worker stopped.

So this time I am raising the PLL to 1.630V and I'll try again soon. With the CPU Term at 1.320V, the CPU Reference is scaled to 0.861V, and the MCH Reference is scaled to 0.816V.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Okay.

Got up this morning and Prime95 was still stable on small FFTs. I had decided to turn LLC off again, and had the VCore at 1.212. Opened up Firefox to go to OCN, BSOD memory error.

Rebooted, VCore now at 1.218, upped memory voltage slightly to 1.92v, and started running Prime again. I'll leave it for the day, and see what happens.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Okay.

Got up this morning and Prime95 was still stable on small FFTs. I had decided to turn LLC off again, and had the VCore at 1.212. Opened up Firefox to go to OCN, BSOD memory error.

Rebooted, VCore now at 1.218, upped memory voltage slightly to 1.92v, and started running Prime again. I'll leave it for the day, and see what happens.


When you increased the vCore, is the resulting load voltage perfectly identical to what it is when LLC is enabled?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
Okay.

Got up this morning and Prime95 was still stable on small FFTs. I had decided to turn LLC off again, and had the VCore at 1.212. Opened up Firefox to go to OCN, BSOD memory error.

Rebooted, VCore now at 1.218, upped memory voltage slightly to 1.92v, and started running Prime again. I'll leave it for the day, and see what happens.

Whenever I get memory errors, it is solved by going a couple notches up in vcore









Quote:


Originally Posted by *haydent* 
ok, i can get initial stable with x8.5 multi, but not 9x.

i cant work out the 3 reference settings, CPU, MCH & MCH/DRAM so i set them to auto

can some one let me know what i should set them at or how to work them out, and review the rest of my settings to help me make 4ghz (9x 445)

thanks

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9650 E0
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P rev 1.6
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = 4x 2Gb Kingston HyperX 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4Ghz

Clock Chip Control 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 445mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100mhz

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 890mhz

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: No
CPU Vcore............................: 1.33125v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.26v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1v


You can probably get away with setting the references to auto to start with, but you'll eventually probably want to tweak them some








Set your VTT to 1.2. Then set the default CPU and MCH refs (.76 I believe?). Then raise your VTT. The refs automatically scale with that. Now, whenever you change these refs, make sure that VTT is at 1.2









Also, raise your MCH core a couple notches. The MCH is a bit finnicky, and in my experience, needs quite a bit of power to get it stable.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


It only lasted 7 minutes, so I raised the PLL back to 1.61 and I'm going to try again.


You might want to try for 4.3 first so you can have some type of baseline to work off of other than 4.0 and to see how this chips scales.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Okay.

Got up this morning and Prime95 was still stable on small FFTs. I had decided to turn LLC off again, and had the VCore at 1.212. Opened up Firefox to go to OCN, BSOD memory error.

Rebooted, VCore now at 1.218, upped memory voltage slightly to 1.92v, and started running Prime again. I'll leave it for the day, and see what happens.


1.92vdimm is like the 1.32vtt setting, it doesnt work, no affect on actual voltage


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
When you increased the vCore, is the resulting load voltage perfectly identical to what it is when LLC is enabled?

Not exactly.

When you enable LLC, the voltage stays steady regardless of what you do --I think that's the whole point of LLC. If you don't have LLC enabled, the voltage can shift.

When I open up CPU-Z on startup, the initial load voltage appears --I think that's the maximum it will go up to. However, after the system is on a bit, the CPU voltage drops some, even if Prime95 is on and maxing all four cores.

I have taken VCore past what it would have been had LLC would have been if I'd stayed with startup VID as my VCore (I'm now at 1.225 in BIOS). It is stable so far. Despite that, temperatures seem to be a little lower (say 2C) than if I had LLC on and the lower startup voltage.

One other note: CPU-Z reports a lower voltage than what is set in BIOS for VCore. I may be set at 1.225v, but it is reporting 1.136 right now (the highest I've had is 1.168v at startup). When using LLC on stock VID (1.1875v) CPU-Z reported 1.152v.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
Not exactly.

When you enable LLC, the voltage stays steady regardless of what you do --I think that's the whole point of LLC. If you don't have LLC enabled, the voltage can shift.

When I open up CPU-Z on startup, the initial load voltage appears --I think that's the maximum it will go up to. However, after the system is on a bit, the CPU voltage drops some, even if Prime95 is on and maxing all four cores.

I have taken VCore past what it would have been had LLC would have been if I'd stayed with startup VID as my VCore (I'm now at 1.225 in BIOS). It is stable so far. Despite that, temperatures seem to be a little lower (say 2C) than if I had LLC on and the lower startup voltage.

One other note: CPU-Z reports a lower voltage than what is set in BIOS for VCore. I may be set at 1.225v, but it is reporting 1.136 right now (the highest I've had is 1.168v at startup). When using LLC on stock VID (1.1875v) CPU-Z reported 1.152v.

Then I want to ask it another way:

To answer my question (and to reveal some useful information to yourself), start by reverting back to your old settings prior to disabling LLC. Run the Small FFTs test in Prime95 for about 30-60 seconds, and then make note of the steady voltage reported by CPU-Z.

After that, go to the newer settings where LLC is disabled. Run the Small FFTs test again for about 30-60 seconds and make note of the voltage that CPU-Z reports most of the time.

Now: were those 2 voltages the same?

I mean, I understand how LLC works, what it does, and what its purpose is. I'm just wondering what I asked above.

As for the BIOS reporting a lower voltage with LLC disabled: this is normal, and it's behaving the way Intel intended it to. The idle voltage is the result of vDrop, and the load voltage is the result of vDroop.

Note: the Small FFTs test will have the heaviest vDroop in Prime95. But it's possible to have even more vDroop with the Linpack test.


----------



## ben h

how do u make the ht/fsb faster with this board?


----------



## freakb18c1

i used to tune with llc disabled all the time.. it has a massive inpact with temp @ linpack
for instance

id run 1.48750 llc disabled @ linx load vcore was 1.328 temps 68 - 71c 
id run 1.38750 llc enabled @ linx load vcore was 1.328v temps 76- 80c

but then again when you are pushing past 4.3 you would need 1.5v+ without llc (depending on the vid) just my 2 cents


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
i used to tune with llc disabled all the time.. it has a massive inpact with temp @ linpack
for instance

id run 1.48750 llc disabled @ linx load vcore was 1.328 temps 68 - 71c
id run 1.38750 llc enabled @ linx load vcore was 1.328v temps 76- 80c

but then again when you are pushing past 4.3 you would need 1.5v+ without llc (depending on the vid) just my 2 cents









How safe is letting the idle voltage be that high tho. I look at it this way llc keeps idle and load voltages low but with it off your idle can be very high and that could kill the cpu over time to.


----------



## Dilyn

Having a SERIOUS issue guys









My computer refuses to go past POST.
I've unplugged all USB devices and still won't go. Reset CMOS and it won't go. I've changed SATA cables and it still doesn't go.
What is going on?!








I want my computer back


----------



## ben h

dam that sux








i just got a random bsod :/


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


dam that sux








i just got a random bsod :/


Ya I just want to play some Fallout 3


----------



## PapaSmurf

Unplug the PSU then press and hold the power button down for a minimum of 30 seconds. Now plug in the PSU and try it. If it still doesn't boot it's time to start checking the hardware. Remove the ram and try it with only one stick. You might need to try each one individually to see if either works. If that doesn't help remove the hard drives and optical drives and see if it will post to the bios. If not, try the good old DFI Long Bios Clear. You have to do each step exactly as stated and if you miss one you need to start over from step 1. I know that you stated that you already cleared the CMOS, but sometimes system like these that have a complicated bios full of overclocking settings get confused and it takes more than a normal clear cmos to reset them and get them back on track. It worked for a couple of others in this thread.

Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
Remove the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard to drain the capacitors.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
Plug in a PS2 Keyboard.
Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Press and hold the Insert Key on the Keyboard.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.


----------



## Dilyn

I'll try that Papa Smurf.
After I test my RAM...


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Ya I just want to play some Fallout 3










hmm never played that


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


hmm never played that


Great game, and highly worth playing. It was half off a week ago on Steam.

I just played a good hour of it on my rig, and after that, and 8.5 hours of Prime95 small FFTs, I can declare my rig stable at 3.6GHz, 1.225 volts. I'm good with that for awhile; perhaps I'll take it to the next level in a few weeks.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Great game, and highly worth playing. It was half off a week ago on Steam.

I just played a good hour of it on my rig, and after that, and 8.5 hours of Prime95 small FFTs, I can declare my rig stable at 3.6GHz, 1.225 volts. I'm good with that for awhile; perhaps I'll take it to the next level in a few weeks.


o
i hate payin for games lol


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Great game, and highly worth playing. It was half off a week ago on Steam.

I just played a good hour of it on my rig, and after that, and 8.5 hours of Prime95 small FFTs, I can declare my rig stable at 3.6GHz, 1.225 volts. I'm good with that for awhile; perhaps I'll take it to the next level in a few weeks.


The real kicker here is that I had just gotten everything reinstalled and finished fixing all the issues in my mods layout in FOMM









Gonna go try and remove the CMOS battery. Hope this one works... Glad I still keep that old PS/2 keyboard laying around.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Make sure to unplug the USB mouse if you are using one. And leave the battery out until you get it to boot up fully, then put it back in.


----------



## haydent

+1 for fallout too. im up to about the 4th DLC


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Make sure to unplug the USB mouse if you are using one. And leave the battery out until you get it to boot up fully, then put it back in.

So I leave the battery out until I can get back into Windows, and then turn off my PC and put it back in?
Gotcha.

I pray that this works.


----------



## ben h

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q8400
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P 
BIOS Version = FD

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 7X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.33 ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 476
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 52
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.3
CPU Termination........1.200V........: 1.2
CPU PLL................1.500V........: normal
CPU Referen............0.760V........: normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100V........: 1.300
MCH Reference..........0.760V........: normal
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900V........: normal
ICH I/O................1.500V........: normal
ICH Core...............1.100V........: normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage ..........1.800V........: 1.8
DRAM Termination ......0.900V........: .9
Channel A Reference ...0.900V........: normal
Channel B Reference ...0.900V........: normal

well hows it look?
seems like it likes to freez after 10-20 min of being turned on and it didnt do this when i had it set at 3.15 ghz(alls i did to get to 3.33 waz raise vcore and fsb)

and it did bsod once wile i waz in windows
sence its up that high do i gotta mess with ram also?

any help o.0


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


So I leave the battery out until I can get back into Windows, and then turn off my PC and put it back in?
Gotcha.

I pray that this works.


I put the battery back in while it's running, but I have small hands.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I put the battery back in while it's running, but I have small hands.


I can't do that because my GPU is dual slot and covers the CMOS battery slot








Sucks that this board doesn't have onboard video...
And that I sold my 9800GT... 
Man I miss that thing.

So after I nostalgiad...
Battery in after I can get into Windows, yes?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I put the battery back in while it's running, but I have small hands.


I find most Smurfs have small hands.

Man you guys have been busy, thread is on cruse control.


----------



## PapaSmurf

In that case, yes. That's the best plan.

And if you have a DMM or VM check the battery to see if it is fully charged. I've seen systems not be able to post if the battery drops much below it's rated 3v. If in doubt, grab a new CR3032 the next time you are in town. They only cost a couple of bucks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I find most Smurfs have small hands.

Man you guys have been busy, thread is on cruse control.


Luckily that's the only small thing I have. At least other than my bank account.


----------



## Dilyn

God -----

FFUUUUUU
Didn't work









Guess I'm just gonna leave the battery out for the night... 
Unless anyone else has any suggestions as to what I could try?

ALSO
When I set my yellow SATA ports to AHCI mode and plug my hard drive into one of them, I get the AHCI BIOS loading screen thingy, but then it says no drives are connected


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you can get to the bios try loading Setup Defaults, then save and exit. Now reboot to see if it sees one of the drives in Compatability or IDE mode, but do NOT boot all the way into Windows. If it does, reboot into the bios, set to AHCI, then see what happens.

If it doesn't recognize a hard drive in Compatability or IDE mode, then the board is probably fubared.

Also, if you can now get this far the long bios clear probably isn't going to help much.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
If you can get to the bios try loading Setup Defaults, then save and exit. Now reboot to see if it sees one of the drives in Compatability or IDE mode, but do NOT boot all the way into Windows. If it does, reboot into the bios, set to AHCI, then see what happens.

*If it doesn't recognize a hard drive in Compatability or IDE mode, then the board is probably fubared.*

Also, if you can now get this far the long bios clear probably isn't going to help much.

Noooooo.......
Gigabyte RMAs take ridiculously long periods of time









I'm crossing my fingers on this one mates.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

dily have you tried reflashing the bios i had a major issue where i couldnt even get in bios i reflashed it and had it clear dmi and clear the bios and that fixed it for me its worth a shot.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


dily have you tried reflashing the bios i had a major issue where i couldnt even get in bios i reflashed it and had it clear dmi and clear the bios and that fixed it for me its worth a shot.


Yupp. F9 and F12.

Pulled out the hard drives SATA cable and plugged in my CD drive. Booted into Mint 9 just fine.
Sounds like a hard drive issue now


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yep sounds like a bad hd test it in another pc or test another drive in yours.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


yep sounds like a bad hd test it in another pc or test another drive in yours.


I'll go test it in my step dad's PC.

I love how we're discussing this on here as well as via IM


----------



## Dilyn

I'm going to bump this









So if I plug in my hard drive to my step dad's PC, should it show up in My Computer?
'Cus it isn't


----------



## haydent

btw how do you get speed fan to control your cpu fan speed ? ive used it for ages, but i cant seem to work it out, the bios has control of it but , even if i disable that it just locks it to 100%


----------



## haydent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haydent* 
btw how do you get speed fan to control your cpu fan speed ? ive used it for ages, but i cant seem to work it out, the bios has control of it but , even if i disable that it just locks it to 100%

in Speedfan, go to configure and select the advanced tab then from the pulldown menu by chip, select IT8718F change all PWM entries to Software controlled.
You now should be able to set the speed based on temp.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haydent* 
btw how do you get speed fan to control your cpu fan speed ? ive used it for ages, but i cant seem to work it out, the bios has control of it but , even if i disable that it just locks it to 100%

try http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post8237844


----------



## haydent

yep found that thanks.


----------



## haydent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I'm going to bump this









So if I plug in my hard drive to my step dad's PC, should it show up in My Computer?
'Cus it isn't









first you want to see if its being detected by the bios,

then if thats the case and its still not showing in windows, open administrator tools, computer management, disk management, and see if its in there.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I find most Smurfs have small hands.

Well, they _are_ only three apples high.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haydent* 
first you want to see if its being detected by the bios,

then if thats the case and its still not showing in windows, open administrator tools, computer management, disk management, and see if its in there.

It's detected in BIOS on my own computer








I'm not entirely sure how to go through BIOS on this Dell here. I'm pretty sure that it's locked down tight though.
Wasn't showing up in Device Manager either.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ok gentleman i have a serious question.

Memory:

what is the difference here as far as OC'ing and compatibility with these boards?

Now, we all know G.Skills work all to well on these boards and most G.Skills overclock very well. But i am considering options here for my sig rig and need some input. I have looked and researched for a few days now and have narrowed it down to 4 options.

OCZ 2B 1066 *LV* 4GK
PC2-8500 with *Low Voltage* and overclock like mad on a UD3 board.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...61mhz-5-a.html

now, the issue finding the exact one's. It was stated in this thread above that the GREEN and BLACK pcb's are equal and have the same IC's.
Well after searching i found a set for *$137.23*

Now the next options are:

F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI 149.99
9600's

F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI 114.99
8800's

F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK 109.99
8500's

So in theory will i get a better OC with the F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI or the OCZ Low Voltage? So let me know your thoughts from the options listed (or other input needed) and my total budget for a 2 X 2GB kit would be $150.00


----------



## Dilyn

I've gotten my Rip Jaws to 1256 100% stable at 6-6-6-18








If you wish to experiment and have a helluva time, go with the OCZ








I for one would like to see if anyone can get similar results to that.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I've gotten my Rip Jaws to 1256 100% stable at 6-6-6-18








If you wish to experiment and have a helluva time, go with the OCZ








I for one would like to see if anyone can get similar results to that.

lol my ocz run 1200 with 5-5-5-18 but they were picky at first now they run fine. But when i got my ram ocz was only ones with ram faster then 1066 so they dont have as much headroom.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ok, option could be added. it's within the price range too. what voltages were you using to get 1256mhz 100% stable?


----------



## Dilyn

I do believe that it was stock at 2.0









After that run I did one at 5-5-5-15, not sure if it was at 1256 though. Might've been there, or at 1216 or stock 1200. But I know for a fact I got it at 1200 PL 8 tRFC 52 5-5-5-15 on Turbo mode. Extreme would've worked but required more MCH voltage than that I wanted without a fan on it. But I could not stress test these, as my CPU OC was completely unstable under any stress test.
However, I could go about my daily routine with relative ease. I attribute the BSODs I received to a terrible CPU








What's the max voltage on low voltage RAM like this? As I do believe that that little suicide run/mission took 2.12v to make it.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


Code:


Code:


CPU = Q8400
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P 
BIOS Version = FD

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 7X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.33 ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 476
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 52
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.3
CPU Termination........1.200V........: 1.2
CPU PLL................1.500V........: normal
CPU Referen............0.760V........: normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100V........: 1.300
MCH Reference..........0.760V........: normal
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900V........: normal
ICH I/O................1.500V........: normal
ICH Core...............1.100V........: normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage ..........1.800V........: 1.8
DRAM Termination ......0.900V........: .9
Channel A Reference ...0.900V........: normal
Channel B Reference ...0.900V........: normal

well hows it look?
seems like it likes to freez after 10-20 min of being turned on and it didnt do this when i had it set at 3.15 ghz(alls i did to get to 3.33 waz raise vcore and fsb)

and it did bsod once wile i waz in windows
sence its up that high do i gotta mess with ram also?


bump

any help


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well everywhere i was reading i found most people were getting 1250+ and still maintaining 1.9v

i mean i have no problem going with G.Skills, i have seen most all of them overclock very well. but i am think 1250mhz @1.9v would be nice and cool.....


----------



## Dilyn

Then definitely hit up those OCZs mate. If there are as many people as you're alluding to getting those results, it's definitely not just a lucky catch for that other guy


----------



## haydent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
bump

any help

try enabling LLC, just to try it, im suprised the difference it made, i tried upping my volts across the board to make 4Ghz with no luck, but with LLC on im running 4 now and my volts are the same i needed to run 3.7 !


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haydent* 
try enabling LLC, just to try it, im suprised the difference it made, i tried upping my volts across the board to make 4Ghz with no luck, but with LLC on im running 4 now and my volts are the same i needed to run 3.7 !

hmm k i guess ill try it

didnt work

blahh
worker 4 @ 8k keeps failing idk wat to do :/


----------



## haydent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


hmm k i guess ill try it

didnt work

blahh
worker 4 @ 8k keeps failing idk wat to do :/


try reducing your MCH core, and or increasing your cpu vcore to 1.34375 with LLC enabled

see if either or both help you stress for longer.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


i used to tune with llc disabled all the time.. it has a massive inpact with temp @ linpack
for instance

id run 1.48750 llc disabled @ linx load vcore was 1.328 temps 68 - 71c 
id run 1.38750 llc enabled @ linx load vcore was 1.328v temps 76- 80c

but then again when you are pushing past 4.3 you would need 1.5v+ without llc (depending on the vid) just my 2 cents










Ha! This is more proof that LLC should not be enabled! Thank you for posting this.

The lower temperature is an indication that the CPU is more "comfortable" when it's within Intel's specifications (LLC disabled). I mean, it's as if the CPU is under less stress and is working better.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


How safe is letting the idle voltage be that high tho. I look at it this way llc keeps idle and load voltages low but with it off your idle can be very high and that could kill the cpu over time to.


But that value of 1.48750V is the BIOS-selected voltage. The idle voltage is likely about 1.36 - 1.38V which is still very safe.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


CPU = Q8400 don't you have a Q8200? The Q8400's multiplier goes up to 8x
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P 
BIOS Version = FD

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.) 
Robust Graphics Booster .............: *Auto*
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: *8*x (unless you have the Q8200)
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.352 GHz, or 3.353 GHz

 
Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 419 for the Q8400 using 8x, or 479 for the Q8200 using 7x
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control 
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control 
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 838
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control Make sure all 4 of these timings match what's printed on the stickers on your memory
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control 
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A 
Static tRead Value...................: 9 (it will probably still say 11 next to it, but that's fine)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 9 (it will probably still say 11 next to it, but that's fine)

Motherboard Voltage Control 
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.3(we may change this later)
CPU Termination........1.200V........: 1.240
CPU PLL................1.500V........: 1.570
CPU Referen............0.760V........: Auto

MCH/ICH 
MCH Core...............1.100V........: 1.240 (because there's only a 2 x 2GB kit installed)
MCH Reference..........0.760V........: Set CPU Term to 1.200, set this to 0.760V, then raise CPU Term back up to 1.240 in order to scale this properly
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900V........: Auto
 ICH I/O................1.500V........: 1.500
ICH Core...............1.100V........: 1.100

DRAM 
DRAM Voltage ..........1.800V........: 1.8 (if 1.800V is what's printed on the sticker on your memory sticks, then so be it. If the stickers read something different, then enter that value here)
DRAM Termination ......0.900V........: Auto
Channel A Reference ...0.900V........: Auto
Channel B Reference ...0.900V........: Auto

well hows it look?
seems like it likes to freez after 10-20 min of being turned on and it didnt do this when i had it set at 3.15 ghz(alls i did to get to 3.33 waz raise vcore and fsb)

and it did bsod once wile i waz in windows
sence its up that high do i gotta mess with ram also?

any help o.0


Please make *all* of the underlined changes and then let's see what happens. And when I say "all", I mean "all" and not just "some". If you don't make every single one of these changes, then I will have wasted my time.


----------



## haydent

i should clarify i dont mean run LLC all the time, thats up to each person to decide, buts worth testing with it on to see what the influence. in my case it made massive difference to stability of system that increased voltage on other parts of the system couldn't bring. so its a quick way to find out if your cpu is having power fluctuation issues or its something else, ie mobo settings


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Ha! This is more proof that LLC should not be enabled! Thank you for posting this.

The lower temperature is an indication that the CPU is more "comfortable" when it's within Intel's specifications (LLC disabled). I mean, it's as if the CPU is under less stress and is working better.

But that value of 1.48750V is the BIOS-selected voltage. The idle voltage is likely about 1.36 - 1.38V which is still very safe.


Well i have differt temps then what freak got with my llc on i get lower temps then with it off at the same vcore under load. And my vcore at idle will always be what i set it at in bios if i set 1.48 its 1.48 in windows till i put a load on it and it drops.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Please make *all* of the underlined changes and then let's see what happens. And when I say "all", I mean "all" and not just "some". If you don't make every single one of these changes, then I will have wasted my time.










lol wow i didnt see i typed Q8400 yes i do have the Q8200 
this thing is picky
it dont like being past 3.15 ghz from wat iv seen with it so far

CPU = Q8200
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = FD

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x (unless you have the Q8200)
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.352 GHz, or 3.353 GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 419 for the Q8400 using 8x, or 479 for the Q8200 using 7x
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
*Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled*< do not have in there but in that spot i have (G) MCH Frequency Latch witch is on auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
*Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 838*< it wont let me change it from 900 its like locked
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control Make sure all 4 of these timings match what's printed on the stickers on your memory<yes they match wats on my ram
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 9 (it will probably still say 11 next to it, but that's fine)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 9 (it will probably still say 11 next to it, but that's fine)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.3(we may change this later)
CPU Termination........1.200V........: 1.240
CPU PLL................1.500V........: 1.570
CPU Referen............0.760V........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100V........: 1.240 
*MCH Reference..........0.760V........:* < cant set it to .76 can set it to .765 tho
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900V........: Auto
ICH I/O................1.500V........: 1.500
ICH Core...............1.100V........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage ..........1.800V........: 1.8
DRAM Termination ......0.900V........: Auto
Channel A Reference ...0.900V........: Auto
Channel B Reference ...0.900V........: Auto

bolded stuff is wat i cant do

bumped vcore to 1.35 i got into windows but got a bsod right away


----------



## Dilyn

Alright so I booted into my Windows 7 install disc and I could see my hard drive and all the partitions on it just fine.
I attempted to fix boot issues and revert to previous disk images with it, but there weren't any boot issues and I still couldn't get past the DMI data pool verification screen with an older image.
The only problem that I'm really seeing is that whenever I turn AHCI mode on for the Intel ports my hard drive is not detected but if I do it for the Jmicron ports it shows up (but I still cannot boot into Windows, just keep getting the same issue).

So would ya'll lean towards a dead board or a dead drive?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Alright so I booted into my Windows 7 install disc and I could see my hard drive and all the partitions on it just fine.
I attempted to fix boot issues and revert to previous disk images with it, but there weren't any boot issues and I still couldn't get past the DMI data pool verification screen with an older image.
The only problem that I'm really seeing is that whenever I turn AHCI mode on for the Intel ports my hard drive is not detected but if I do it for the Jmicron ports it shows up (but I still cannot boot into Windows, just keep getting the same issue).

So would ya'll lean towards a dead board or a dead drive?










I would say dead drive. Is there any way to test another drive?
Even if it is an IDE a least you would know the board works. Maybe a friend can bring a drive over?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I would say dead drive. Is there any way to test another drive?
Even if it is an IDE a least you would know the board works. Maybe a friend can bring a drive over?


Where's that Michigan Overclockers thread when you need it...


----------



## Matt*S.

Hey Boss, I'm from Saginaw, I probably have a few extra drives laying around. I haven't a clue how to get to you though. Let me know if you wanna try and figure something out.


----------



## Dilyn

Saginaw = far north east of the LP?
I live in the far south west









I know of at least two people who live in the GR area, and there's even one guy who lives basically a couple blocks away


----------



## PapaSmurf

When it doesn't boot into Windows do you get any BSOD or other error messages or just it just stall at some point? If you get any error messages, what are the details of them?

It sounds more like a DMI string problem or a bios issue to me.


----------



## Dilyn

No it just goes through a constant reboot as if an overclock just failed.

Maybe I should make a video of it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Well i have differt temps then what freak got with my llc on i get lower temps then with it off at the same vcore under load. And my vcore at idle will always be what i set it at in bios if i set 1.48 its 1.48 in windows till i put a load on it and it drops.

With LLC disabled, is the vCore displayed by CPU-Z _while under load_ exactly the same as it was when LLC was enabled?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
lol wow i didnt see i typed Q8400 yes i do have the Q8200
this thing is picky
it dont like being past 3.15 ghz from wat iv seen with it so far

*Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled*< do not have in there but in that spot i have (G) MCH Frequency Latch witch is on auto
*Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 838*< it wont let me change it from 900 its like locked

*MCH Reference..........0.760V........:* < cant set it to .76 can set it to .765 tho

bumped vcore to 1.35 i got into windows but got a bsod right away

I know that the Memory Frequency (Mhz) can not be manually changed. I apologize for not telling you.

Anyway, let's use the 0.765 that you mentioned, and let's also raise the PLL to 1.590V and try again. If it fails again, then let's bump up the vCore just a little bit more.

If that doesn't work, then let's bump up the CPU Termination to 1.260V. If that causes everything to work, then let's see what happens with a tiny bit less vCore (one step at a time until it fails).

Oh, and also change the CPU Reference to 0.760V - but only after setting the CPU Termination to 1.200V first and then raising the CPU Termination back up to 1.260V to properly scale the CPU Reference up from 0.760.

So, did you do every thing else? What about the memory voltage and the 4 main timings? Do they match what's on the stickers that are on your memory sticks? Are there even any stickers on your memory?


----------



## mm67

I don't see any practical differences in load temps with LLC enabled or not if full load voltages are same, I made these runs back to back with ambient temp at 26 Â°C and 460 * 8.5 settings. Upper one is with Vcore set to 1.225 and LLC enabled, bottom one is with Vcore set to 1.30 and LLC disabled. Full load Vcore is same 1.18 V on both cases as the graphs show.
Attachment 160544

Attachment 160545


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mm67* 
I don't see any practical differences in load temps with LLC enabled or not if full load voltages are same, I made these runs back to back with ambient temp at 26 Â°C and 460 * 8.5 settings. Upper one is with Vcore set to 1.225 and LLC enabled, bottom one is with Vcore set to 1.30 and LLC disabled. Full load Vcore is same 1.18 V on both cases as the graphs show.
Attachment 160544

Attachment 160545

May I ask you to do it again, but this time use Real Temp?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Not exacty funny thing with llc off it was 1.33 and with it on it was 1.34 and it was cooler with it on. Lol i got a weird cpu/mobo maybe im ready to just sell this thing and go i7 or maybe i5.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Not exacty funny thing with llc off it was 1.33 and with it on it was 1.34 and it was cooler with it on. Lol i got a weird cpu/mobo maybe im ready to just sell this thing and go i7 or maybe i5.

The key is to raise the voltage with LLC disabled so that it reads precisely the same full-load voltage in CPU-Z as it does with LLC enabled.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
No it just goes through a constant reboot as if an overclock just failed.

Maybe I should make a video of it









Depending on when the reboots happen in the post/boot process it could be related to the AHCI. IIRC you originally installed Windows in IDE mode then hacked it to enable AHCI mode. While it's technically possible to do this, I've noticed that it doesn't always take as well as it should and sometimes causes problems during the boot process similar to what you are describing if you have automatically reboot upon errors enabled in Windows (the default setting that should NEVER have been). On fast systems the BSOD screen disappears so fast that you often times never even notice it. This problem is one of the main reasons why I always say if you install Windows in IDE mode, then live with it in IDE mode or do a clean install in AHCI mode. It's the best solution and the least problematic as when you get into this problem it's almost impossible to get out of it without doing a clean install anyway. That's normally faster as well.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Depending on when the reboots happen in the post/boot process it could be related to the AHCI. IIRC you originally installed Windows in IDE mode then hacked it to enable AHCI mode. While it's technically possible to do this, I've noticed that it doesn't always take as well as it should and sometimes causes problems during the boot process similar to what you are describing if you have automatically reboot upon errors enabled in Windows (the default setting that should NEVER have been). On fast systems the BSOD screen disappears so fast that you often times never even notice it. This problem is one of the main reasons why I always say if you install Windows in IDE mode, then live with it in IDE mode or do a clean install in AHCI mode. It's the best solution and the least problematic as when you get into this problem it's almost impossible to get out of it without doing a clean install anyway. That's normally faster as well.


So would you recommend deleting the Windows partition or something along those lines and reinstalling it?
Or am I fubared here


----------



## PapaSmurf

That would be the easiest solution. If you want to have AHCI enabled you need to do that when you install Windows. Then use something like Acronis True Image to create a disk image of the finished install after you have updated and tweaked it the way you want it to make it easy to recovery in the future. If you have a Western Digital or Seagate drive in your system you can get a free version from them to use.

And just for yucks, did you try it with the hard drive connected to one of the jMicron ports? You never know....


----------



## Dilyn

I'll go ahead and try that. 
Boy I hope this works... I miss all my pretty lights


----------



## PapaSmurf

One more thing. Once you get Windows installed Open System Properties (sysdm.cpl). On the Advanced tab, click the Settings button at the bottom under Startup and Recovery. Clear the Automatically restart check box. Now when a blue screen happens it will sit at the screen allowing you to determine what happened instead of rebooting. Makes diagnosing problems a LOT easier. It never made any sense why MS would have it default to reboot, but MS has done it that way since Win 95 and NT4 (not sure about NT3.51).


----------



## Dilyn

I've been wondering how to do that.
After I finish up doing the dishes, I'll be sure to give this a try!
HOPEFULLY it works. If not, I will be super pissed.

Thanks for everything PapSmurf


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I'll go ahead and try that. 
Boy I hope this works... I miss all my pretty lights










Not sure if you can get it but I have a program called "Hard drive partition" and if you do and can boot from a CD use that to wipe the drive for the fresh install.


----------



## Dilyn

I'm wondering if there would be any way to remove all my data off of my 'stuff' partition so I wouldn't have to waste my time redownloading 100+ gigs of stuff.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
May I ask you to do it again, but this time use Real Temp?

Ok, same setups using Linx and Realtemp, upper one with 1.225 V and LLC on, bottom one with 1.30 V and LLC off. Still no differences.

Attachment 160551

Attachment 160550


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mm67* 
Ok, same setups using Linx and Realtemp, upper one with 1.225 V and LLC on, bottom one with 1.30 V and LLC off. Still no differences.

Attachment 160551

Attachment 160550

wow... what is your room tempature?


----------



## mm67

About 26 Â°C at the moment


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


Ok, same setups using Linx and Realtemp, upper one with 1.225 V and LLC on, bottom one with 1.30 V and LLC off. Still no differences.

Attachment 160551

Attachment 160550


The maximum vCore in the first one was 1.20, and the maximum in the 2nd one was 1.25V.

Can you run it one more time, but this time use CPU-Z to display the vCore during full load? Also, please make absolutely sure that the full-load voltages (as displayed by CPU-Z while under full load) between having LLC enabled and disabled are perfectly identical. After all, that's the point of this experiment.


----------



## mm67

Full load voltages are same on both settings, 1.18 V. I just have C1E on when I am using stock Vcore, that drops idle voltage to 1.07 V. If I disable that then voltage will only vary between 1.18 and 1.20 volts.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


The maximum vCore in the first one was 1.20, and the maximum in the 2nd one was 1.25V.

Can you run it one more time, but this time use CPU-Z to display the vCore during full load? Also, please make absolutely sure that the full-load voltages (as displayed by CPU-Z while under full load) between having LLC enabled and disabled are perfectly identical. After all, that's the point of this experiment.


dude me you cant always get the same exact vcore i think we have proved to you llc does not raise temps when infact me and him both used more vcore with llc and it ran same or cooler then with llc off.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


Full load voltages are same on both settings, 1.18 V. I just have C1E on when I am using stock Vcore, that drops idle voltage to 1.07 V. If I disable that then voltage will only vary between 1.18 and 1.20 volts.


I apologize for my blindness. I think I need to recharge my batteries or something. lol Wow.

That sucked, and I'm sorry.

Anyway, the "Min" values are different which still means that I'd like to have the test re-done so that the full-load voltages are perfectly identical.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


dude me you cant always get the same exact vcore i think we have proved to you llc does not raise temps when infact me and him both used more vcore with llc and it ran same or cooler then with llc off.


I've never inquired about this before, but yet in the past 2 weeks, I have seen 3 people say that when they disabled LLC and raised the vCore so that the full-load voltage was identical to where it was before, they ended up with lower temperatures. I mean, it makes me wish I had asked about this before because now I wonder what my findings would have been. But it feels too late to ask now.

I didn't test this for myself, however perhaps I should now. But you know me and my feelings about using LLC with my own system.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


With LLC disabled, is the vCore displayed by CPU-Z _while under load_ exactly the same as it was when LLC was enabled?

I know that the Memory Frequency (Mhz) can not be manually changed. I apologize for not telling you.

Anyway, let's use the 0.765 that you mentioned, and let's also raise the PLL to 1.590V and try again. If it fails again, then let's bump up the vCore just a little bit more.

If that doesn't work, then let's bump up the CPU Termination to 1.260V. If that causes everything to work, then let's see what happens with a tiny bit less vCore (one step at a time until it fails).

Oh, and also change the CPU Reference to 0.760V - but only after setting the CPU Termination to 1.200V first and then raising the CPU Termination back up to 1.260V to properly scale the CPU Reference up from 0.760.

So, did you do every thing else? What about the memory voltage and the 4 main timings? Do they match what's on the stickers that are on your memory sticks? Are there even any stickers on your memory?


ight ill try that tonight(looking for a gun atm)

ya i already had it set for my mem so all that waz right


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


ight ill try that tonight(looking for a gun atm)

ya i already had it set for my mem so all that waz right


So are you saying that you matched it to the information on the stickers?


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


So are you saying that you matched it to the information on the stickers?


yes
looked on stickers few months ago when i didnt kno the volt of em and i set em back then


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I didn't test this for myself, however perhaps I should now. But you know me and my feelings about using LLC with my own system.











I think llc is pretty safe aslong as your using under 1.40 vcore i dont like running that much vcore myself if it does spike with lower vcore it wont spike up enugh to kill the cpu compared to higher vcore.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
I think llc is pretty safe aslong as your using under 1.40 vcore i dont like running that much vcore myself if it does spike with lower vcore it wont spike up enugh to kill the cpu compared to higher vcore.

Oh. Well, I don't trust my judgment so I can only go by what that AnandTech article says.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh. Well, I don't trust my judgment so I can only go by what that AnandTech article says.

only catch is that article is very old and waset done on alot of differt boards so we arent even sure how accurate their data is it could be related to just one board and the cpu they killed. But whatever makes you feel safe tho as you are overclocking you know nothing is safe and 100% full proof heck i killed my 5870 just doing somthing simple i had did 1000 times befor.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
only catch is that article is very old and waset done on alot of differt boards so we arent even sure how accurate their data is it could be related to just one board and the cpu they killed. But whatever makes you feel safe tho as you are overclocking you know nothing is safe and 100% full proof heck i killed my 5870 just doing somthing simple i had did 1000 times befor.

Well, they didn't kill a CPU. But they did find that there were dangerous spikes that are undetectable with software.

Anyway, I am currently preparing to test this for myself. My full-load voltage with LLC disabled is 1.248V, and so I enabled LLC and I just finished finding 1.248V. So now that CPU-Z says 1.248V (both while idle and while under full load), I'm going to run the Small FFTs test for 10 minutes. I already tested it just before enabling LLC, and it was 46Â°C and 42Â°C (Core 0 and Core 1).

Here goes test #2.


----------



## mm67

Ok, one more run with 1.225 V and LLC enabled, this time with C1E disabled. Still same results...
Attachment 160558


----------



## TwoCables

Test #2 showed absolutely 0 differences. But since these temperatures are less than 50Â°C, I am now going to run LinX using a Problem Size of 20745 (3300 MB of memory) with the fan in my Tuniq Tower at a low enough setting to hopefully get the temperatures into the 60's so that they're more accurate.

Here's why: when I attempted 4.50 GHz, I achieved 4.428 with a load voltage of 1.408V. My temps for both Core 0 and Core 1 were perfectly identical the entire time at 64Â°C. But as the temperatures get lower (like in the 40's), they're uneven and inaccurate. So I hope to achieve much higher temperatures in order to increase the accuracy so I can know for certain if there are any temperature differences between LLC being enabled and disabled when the full-load voltage is identical (which mine happens to be).

So here I go again.







Time to cook it!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Dilyn, if your STUFF partition is an actual partition then just don't delete it when you re-install Windows. Either that or try booting to a Linux Live CD like Knoppix, PCLinuxOS, Xubuntu, or Fedora Linux Live Security to see if it can read that partition. If it can, then use it to backup your data to another drive.

You can also try booting to the Partition Wizard Live CD to see if that can access the partition and possible repair the MBR or file system on it. It's great for resizing, copying, and moving partitions and works with all flavors of Windows both 32 and 64bit.
http://www.partitionwizard.com/download.html


----------



## TwoCables

Testing is almost complete.

I used LinX with a Problem Size of 20745 (3300 MB of memory), a load voltage of 1.248V (as shown by CPU-Z), and the fan in my Tuniq Tower was at its lowest setting.

With LLC disabled, the load temp reached 58Â°C. Here's the screenshot of the LinX result:










With LLC enabled, the temp reached 59Â°C (1Â°C higher). But here's the LinX result:










With LLC Enabled, the test completed 6.75 seconds faster, and the GFlops were 0.5794 higher.

I find these results to be rather interesting, so I am going to do this 2 more times (ok, technically 4 more times since this is a contest between LLC being enabled and disabled). I'd just like to see if I get any consistency.

*Edit: *I'm having too much fun.









*Edit 2:* I'm going to have to go back to the drawing board. During the third round while performing the test with LLC Disabled, I got a BSOD. So I increased the load voltage (LLC disabled), and now it bounces between 1.248V and 1.264. However, I found similar results as before with the 2nd round. But now that I had this BSOD, I feel that it's time to start over and consider the previous testing to be null and void.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i thk its pretty fair to say llc on and off will get same temps unless you see 3-4c differce you can say the room temp changed enugh to cause a 1-2c differnce.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
lol i thk its pretty fair to say llc on and off will get same temps unless you see 3-4c differce you can say the room temp changed enugh to cause a 1-2c differnce.

During the 2nd round, I saw exactly 3Â°C higher with LLC enabled. I just didn't mention it because of that BSOD during my 3rd round.

It was a maximum of 60Â°C with LLC enabled, and obviously 57Â°C with LLC disabled. The room temperature did not change (we are using central air conditioning right now), and neither did any settings. CPU-Z read 1.248V during both tests (LLC enabled and then disabled).

But again, I just didn't mention it because I was rather crushed by the BSOD, and it made everything seem like it was a waste of time (which is why I said "back to the drawing board).

However, the test completed faster again with LLC enabled and also again had higher GFlops. But I am theorizing that perhaps it's because the CPU was getting a little bit more voltage that CPU-Z wasn't showing (perhaps slightly higher than 1.248V), and therefore it was probably more stable even though the temperatures were that much higher. I mean, I'm not saying that I think that the temperatures should have caused instability or anything, but I'm just saying that I think that this test showed me that I need to raise the vCore, and so I did.

Therefore, I'm going to do one more test with the new vCore right now.


----------



## haydent

just in case you guys didnt know about it (which is prob unlikely) OCCT makes nice graphs which are great at showing vdroop under load:

*Without LLC:*









*With LLC:*


----------



## haydent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I've been wondering how to do that.
After I finish up doing the dishes, I'll be sure to give this a try!
HOPEFULLY it works. If not, I will be super pissed.

Thanks for everything PapSmurf










if you haven't wiped your drive yet its still possible to get t back, ive a lot of success with drive data/partition recovery software.


----------



## ben h

well TwoCables i dont think this cpu wants to go up that high








nothin is workin


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


well TwoCables i dont think this cpu wants to go up that high








nothin is workin



hmmmm what speed is your ram rated at? and how scared are you of high voltages ill wip up a mit for you


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


hmmmm what speed is your ram rated at? and how scared are you of high voltages ill wip up a mit for you


idk lol

but i think imma just leave it all at 3.15
i waz just gunna put it at 3.33 for ish and gigles


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Dilyn, if your STUFF partition is an actual partition then just don't delete it when you re-install Windows. Either that or try booting to a Linux Live CD like Knoppix, PCLinuxOS, Xubuntu, or Fedora Linux Live Security to see if it can read that partition. If it can, then use it to backup your data to another drive.

You can also try booting to the Partition Wizard Live CD to see if that can access the partition and possible repair the MBR or file system on it. It's great for resizing, copying, and moving partitions and works with all flavors of Windows both 32 and 64bit.
http://www.partitionwizard.com/download.html



Quote:



Originally Posted by *haydent*


if you haven't wiped your drive yet its still possible to get t back, ive a lot of success with drive data/partition recovery software.











Currently cruising through Windows at a solid 800x600









After I get back from vacation I'll go back through these pages and read stuff. It's very hard to look at OCN at this resolution









Thank you all for sticking with me and helping. Who would've guessed that reinstalling Windows would fix something









Now I just need to fix something so that I can view the GRUB again. It's gone now that Windows got its grimey hands all over it!!!

Also, does anyone know of the fan size that will fit on a north bridge with a DK on the CPU? I see a nice 60mm and 80mm for sale for 75 cents plus shipping


----------



## PapaSmurf

http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vi...led.htm?page=6


----------



## Dilyn

And I can just go ahead and scroll down to that rep+ button...


----------



## PapaSmurf

You are too kind sir.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
:Also, does anyone know of the fan size that will fit on a north bridge with a DK on the CPU? I see a nice 60mm and 80mm for sale for 75 cents plus shipping









http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_pa...et_cooler.html

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_pa...et_cooler.html

Compatibility chart:

GA-EP45-UD3P

Northbridge Compatible
HR-05/IFX
HR-05 SLI/IFX

Southbridge Compatible
HR-05/IFX
HR-05 SLI/IFX

I/O side MOSFET
HR-09 U TYPE2

Up side MOSFET
None

The UD3R is the same, except that the HR-09 S TYPE2 `sink is compatible with the Up side MOSFET as well. Choose a quality, low-noise 80mm fan, like a Scythe S-Flex.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/89...l?tl=g36c15s58

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/89...l?tl=g36c15s58


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


During the 2nd round, I saw exactly 3Â°C higher with LLC enabled. I just didn't mention it because of that BSOD during my 3rd round.

It was a maximum of 60Â°C with LLC enabled, and obviously 57Â°C with LLC disabled. The room temperature did not change (we are using central air conditioning right now), and neither did any settings. CPU-Z read 1.248V during both tests (LLC enabled and then disabled).

But again, I just didn't mention it because I was rather crushed by the BSOD, and it made everything seem like it was a waste of time (which is why I said "back to the drawing board).

However, the test completed faster again with LLC enabled and also again had higher GFlops. But I am theorizing that perhaps it's because the CPU was getting a little bit more voltage that CPU-Z wasn't showing (perhaps slightly higher than 1.248V), and therefore it was probably more stable even though the temperatures were that much higher. I mean, I'm not saying that I think that the temperatures should have caused instability or anything, but I'm just saying that I think that this test showed me that I need to raise the vCore, and so I did.

Therefore, I'm going to do one more test with the new vCore right now.



central air wont keep other rooms the exact temp it only does the one with the thermastat i know cause here i have to put it at 65-67 to keep my room around 69-70f. But even if llc raised it 2-3c thats really not worth worring about sence its been a pain for you to just get that data to confirm it and here it does not change.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


During the 2nd round, I saw exactly 3Â°C higher with LLC enabled. I just didn't mention it because of that BSOD during my 3rd round.

It was a maximum of 60Â°C with LLC enabled, and obviously 57Â°C with LLC disabled. The room temperature did not change (we are using central air conditioning right now), and neither did any settings. CPU-Z read 1.248V during both tests (LLC enabled and then disabled).

But again, I just didn't mention it because I was rather crushed by the BSOD, and it made everything seem like it was a waste of time (which is why I said "back to the drawing board).

However, the test completed faster again with LLC enabled and also again had higher GFlops. But I am theorizing that perhaps it's because the CPU was getting a little bit more voltage that CPU-Z wasn't showing (perhaps slightly higher than 1.248V), and therefore it was probably more stable even though the temperatures were that much higher. I mean, I'm not saying that I think that the temperatures should have caused instability or anything, but I'm just saying that I think that this test showed me that I need to raise the vCore, and so I did.

Therefore, I'm going to do one more test with the new vCore right now.


So you 'benchmarked' faster with LLC enabled(no vdroop)?

Would you care to do a 32M SuperPi for each while you're rebooting?

EDIT: lol noGuru, it's almost a chat room at times. I remember when OCN would sticky epic motherboard threads for a while. At almost 14K posts, it should be.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol pizza your right sometimes you will see posts in here every few mins its like live support lol.


----------



## mm67

Made some more runs with highest FSB that my cheap 800 MHz DDR2 modules will run stable. One run with Vcore at 1.275 V and LLC enabled and other with 1.36875 V and LLC off. Both settings have full load Vcore of 1.23 V. Vcore and LLC were only settings that I changed in bios. On both runs ambient temp was 25 Â°C and all fans were running at pretty much minimum speed. I still don't see any real differences in temps or performance.

LLC enabled:
Attachment 160684
Attachment 160686

LLC disabled:
Attachment 160683
Attachment 160685


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I give my cpu wierd of century award 4000 takes 1.345 in cpuz and 3984 only needs 1.312 lol not even 20mhz and it needs that much of a jump in vcore.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's normal. All cpus hit a certain point where it takes a significantly larger vcore increase for them to overclock higher. I've always used that to know what the practical limit was as going past that the laws of diminishing returns tends to make it less practical to go higher for everyday use.

At least that's my opinion. Other folks mileage may vary.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
central air wont keep other rooms the exact temp it only does the one with the thermastat i know cause here i have to put it at 65-67 to keep my room around 69-70f. But even if llc raised it 2-3c thats really not worth worring about sence its been a pain for you to just get that data to confirm it and here it does not change.

When I mentioned the central air conditioning, I was saying that my room's temperature didn't change since the house's climate was being controlled. Plus, my tests weren't that far apart.

Plus, this testing I did was worth it because I learned that my CPU must've needed more vCore since the test with LLC Enabled gave me better results.

Speaking of which, I forgot to mention that I raised the vCore and then ended up reversing the results: I had a faster LinX run with higher GFlops this time with LLC disabled using a slightly higher vCore!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
So you 'benchmarked' faster with LLC enabled(no vdroop)?

Yep! But it got me to thinking that perhaps my CPU was just looking for more core voltage when LLC was disabled. So, I added slightly more with LLC disabled and I got completely reversed the results!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Would you care to do a 32M SuperPi for each while you're rebooting?

Perhaps later. I'm playing "catch up" right now, and then I'm going to eat while watching a movie or something. I was going to eat first, but I haven't been on OCN for over 24 hours! hehehe


----------



## battlecryawesome

I have a EP45-UD3L , i dont have the driver disks, if anyone has one let me know, thanks.
I did go to gigabytes web site and download them, but i just was the disk.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


I have a EP45-UD3L , i dont have the driver disks, if anyone has one let me know, thanks.
I did go to gigabytes web site and download them, but i just was the disk.


you want an original disc ? 
i can make a iso of mine and upload it to you..


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


I have a EP45-UD3L , i dont have the driver disks, if anyone has one let me know, thanks.
I did go to gigabytes web site and download them, but i just was the disk.


does anyone know if the disc that comes with the ud3p rev 1.6 will work for the ud3l ?

cause if it works *battlecryawesome* you can swing by and take mine or get it from freak....


----------



## hoss331

I think it should work, my ddr2 and ddr3 boards both come with the same disk.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I just looked at the disk that came with my UD3P V 1.6 and it says:

Gygabyte Intel 4-Series Utility DVD Ver 1.09.

It doesn't say anything about the specific model so I would say that it's 99.9999% certain that the only difference might be that one might be a newer revision of the disk with newer drivers.


----------



## NoGuru

I have a disk I will take to him some time this week.


----------



## battlecryawesome

This thread is a tight nit family .. feelin the love.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


This thread is a tight nit family .. feelin the love.


This thread is the one that pulled me here and kept me coming back. I had been looking for a good forum for the past few months and have felt fairly comfortable here as opposed to several of the others I had checked out.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i think i post mostly in this thread. everyone so helpful and like a family.

Happy Father's Day to all us Father's out there...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 

Happy Father's Day to all us Father's out there...

I second that from one Father (and Grandpa) to another.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
This thread is the one that pulled me here and kept me coming back. I had been looking for a good forum for the past few months and have felt fairly comfortable here as opposed to several of the others I had checked out.

I like this forum too (not just the thread) for its relative civility and friendship.

I've seen forums marred by immature enthusiasts way to ready to use profanity or call people nasty things at the drop of a hat. Me, I'd rather have discussion or debate, with civility and maturity. This forum is great with that --and that includes people from their teens to their fifties.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yep, some users and even some moderators can ruin a forum. One of the forums I checked out that was highly recommended to me turned out to be that way. Like most forums they have some limitations in their Trading Forum in that you need to have your ISP or EDU provided E-Mail address visible. Supposedly that will prevent fraud in some say. I was looking at the listings and saw someone looking for some old Socket 462 stuff, which I had in abundance. I posted to see if one of the ones I had was what they were looking for and all he double hockey sticks broke loose. You would have thought I flew a plane into the World Trade Center since I didn't have the proper e-mail address visible in my profile. Since I don't have either (the building I live in provides free WiFi so I don't have a personal ISP) I couldn't even respond to the person. The Head Moderator was making a real donkey's hind end out of himself so I decided right then and there that this was NOT the place for me. He was rude, crude, and socially unacceptable about the situation. I don't need crap like that in my life. One of the mods went all Nazi on me here a few months ago and I started to leave, but ended up staying after he stopped being abusive. Infantile Egomaniacs like that have ruined more forums than they have helped (7im over on the Stanford Folding Forums comes to mind here as does jmizoguchi on the Netgear Forums). I know that if that clown rears his ugly head again I'll be out of here so fast it will create a dark hole.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Iv never had problems with mods but i do know for a while ocn seemed like it was full of pricks and i didnt visit much for a few months. And then you have the grammer police that cant get over a few mispelled words to some its like their life depends on it.


----------



## NoGuru

Well I am an Admin for a gaming clan and I can tell you it's difficult some times. If you give an inch to some people they will take a mile. We are all human and make mistakes, it's how the mistakes are handled that make the difference.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Iv never had problems with mods but i do know for a while ocn seemed like it was full of pricks and i didnt visit much for a few months. And then you have the grammer police that cant get over a few mispelled words to some its like their life depends on it.


A few misspelled words is one thing. It's the morons who go out of their way to go against all rules of grammar, spelling, and punctuation and think that by posting in sms messaging shortcuts and abbreviations make them look smarter that bother me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well I am an Admin for a gaming clan and I can tell you it's difficult some times. If you give an inch to some people they will take a mile. We are all human and make mistakes, it's how the mistakes are handled that make the difference.


I've been a mod on forums in the past and know how it is. I rarely had problems in my area and never had to resort to acting Nazi like to keep things under control.


----------



## PizzaMan

epic thread, really is epic....









Played with a UD3 for a couple weeks and I'm still sub'd to read this thread. Lota info moves through there.

Former clan leader/server owner here. I can say I was called a Nazi plenty of times. I just kept the rif-raf off the game servers and let'em comeplain on the forums. We got good at watching/tracking IPs and banned all the trouble makers. Pulled the IPs off the forum posts and ban them from the servers. Muhahahahahahaha


----------



## 10acjed

I give a new person a little leeway, but have seen people trash them right on their first post.. I dont like that, some people just need a little guidance. And being polite and friendly goes a long way....

Some of us ForumWarz people can attest to dealing with "Super Mod"... Gets annoying... after all we are all here for the same reasons....

I know one thing tho, this site seems much better than most when it comes to people being polite and helpful..


----------



## freakb18c1

hmm what do you guys think of this.... my machine will shut down after a retart(some times) .. and been getting hung at post screen alot. also my gpu has been getting (3 red lights of death) some times...

flashing bios does not help.. pulled 4gb set ect. i think it maybe the psu.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


hmm what do you guys think of this.... my machine will shut down after a retart(some times) .. and been getting hung at post screen alot. also my gpu has been getting (3 red lights of death) some times...

flashing bios does not help.. pulled 4gb set ect. i think it maybe the psu.


Does it still do this when absolutely nothing is overclocked?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya Freak, i was gonna suggest putting everything near stock and boot on 2GB of memory and see what happens for a few days. PSU..... possible.


----------



## PizzaMan

Maybe a BIOS reflash is in order if it's not a stablity issue.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Maybe a BIOS reflash is in order if it's not a stablity issue.

He's already done that and it didn't help. I recommend the good old DFI Long Bios Clear.

You have to do each step exactly as stated and if you miss one you need to start over from step 1. Systems like these that have a complicated bios full of overclocking settings get confused and it takes more than a normal clear cmos to reset them at times and get them back on track.

Also make sure that the cmos battery is fully charged. If it is low then replace it. It can cause problems restarting as well.

1. Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
2. Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
3. Remove the Battery.
4. Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
5. Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard to drain the capacitors.
6. You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
7. Plug in a PS2 Keyboard with absolutely NO USB devices plugged in. That includes a USB mouse, keyboard, printer, drive, ect. You can NOT have ANY USB devices plugged in period.
8. Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
9. Replace the Battery.
10. Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
11. Press and hold the Insert Key on the Keyboard.
12. Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
13. Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
14. When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
15. Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
16. Save and Exit.
17. Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.


----------



## PizzaMan

Can't remember, does the Giga board offer a bootup clock?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Can't remember, does the Giga board offer a bootup clock?

A what?


----------



## PizzaMan

Some board makers offer a seperate 'bootup' clock. MSI and DFI are two.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Well I am an Admin for a gaming clan and I can tell you it's difficult some times. If you give an inch to some people they will take a mile. We are all human and make mistakes, it's how the mistakes are handled that make the difference.

Yep. I was co-sysop of several BBSes back in the day, and a mod on several IRC channels at one point. Some people just "aren't grown up enough to handle teh Intarwebs" --and they think that because they're semi-anonymous, they can act like they used to in middle school.

That's why if I see a real flame or insult, I don't hesitate to report it. Usually that behavior goes away in a real hurry.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Some board makers offer a seperate 'bootup' clock. MSI and DFI are two.


Well, I don't know what that is or what it's for so I guess not.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Well, I don't know what that is or what it's for so I guess not.


It lets you boot at a lower FSB. My board will not boot up above 420 FSB, but she's 24/7 stable at 575 and benching 600-610FSB. Not sure why some P45's have it. It may have something to do with the brand of BIOS they are running.


----------



## radaja

just placed a wanted ad in the wanted section.so i thought id ask you guys too.
im looking for an I/O shield for a UD3P and maybe just maybe,some one heres has
an extra one.i know i went through quite a few of these boards and i used to have
an extra laying around until i gave it to some else who needed it.now i find myself
in a similar situation,i just got a board but didnt get the I/O shield and now need one.
so if any of my fellow UD3P users have an extra please PM me.thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


just placed a wanted ad in the wanted section.so i thought id ask you guys too.
im looking for an I/O shield for a UD3P and maybe just maybe,some one heres has 
an extra one.i know i went through quite a few of these boards and i used to have
an extra laying around until i gave it to some else who needed it.now i find myself
in a similar situation,i just got a board but didnt get the I/O shield and now need one.
so if any of my fellow UD3P users have an extra please PM me.thanks


PM me your address radaja.


----------



## NoGuru

* Doing a little test to see how the coding works.

*


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Nice..... i tried to run SuperPi 32m tonight only to get 5 min in and got a "program stopped working".... LOL

oh well, new memory coming soon and got some memory up for sale as well as a Ipod Nano 4th Gen. Green 8GB

so i'm gonna unload some stuff and get to Benchin soon enough


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Nice..... i tried to run SuperPi 32m tonight only to get 5 min in and got a "program stopped working".... LOL

oh well, new memory coming soon and got some memory up for sale as well as a Ipod Nano 4th Gen. Green 8GB

so i'm gonna unload some stuff and get to Benchin soon enough


What were you running the Spi on and what frequency?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Freq - 594.0
FSB - 5:6
5-5-5-12 64 2T


----------



## hogans

Hi all,

Just got my EP45-UD3P Revision 1.1 installed yesterday, all is working fairly well except that I can't get it to boot using any memory strap other than 400.

Here are my bios settings, any suggestions will be appreciated as I am not familar with this bios.

BIOS Version = F9 
Ram = OCZ Reaper 1150 4G

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............:Auto 
CPU Clock Ratio .....................:9X 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:0
CPU Frequency .......................:4.23 GHz.

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:Enabled 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:470
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:Standard 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......







isabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:400
System Memory Multiplier ............:2.00D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:940 
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:AUTO
tWTR.................................:AUTO
tWR..................................:AUTO
tRFC.................................:AUTO
tRTP.................................:AUTO
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:AUTO

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:AUTO
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:AUTO

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:Enabled 
CPU Vcore............................:1.4125
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.260
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.45
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:AUTO

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.420
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:AUTO
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:AUTO
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........:1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.20
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:AUTO
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:AUTO
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:AUTO


----------



## NoGuru

hogans, that is odd you can't boot with any other latch.
Are you stable at your settings? If so looks great, start to tighten your memory timings.
If not bump term and try and set refs.


----------



## radaja

thanks NoGuru for the help.i knew my fellow ud3p/r'ers would come to my rescue


----------



## hogans

Noguru,

Is it possible for you to post your bios settings, to give me a little guidance as to maybe figuring out why I can't boot at any other memory strap?

Thanks in advance,

Hogans.


----------



## freakb18c1

hogans .. what PL are you running "static read" should be on 9 for that strap also you might want do try some OC profiles (OC1200 and 1333) work very well with 2.00D

2.40b you can run pl8 oc 1200 profile but you also may need to set your refs manual to
cpu 0.785
mch 0.800
both @ 1.20 vtt then kick the vtt back up 1.260 is to little for 4.2 imo id atleast run 1.36


----------



## hogans

This bios is all greek to me, as I am use to the Asus bios which is totally different.

Posting the whole bios template would really be a big help so I can kind of really get a feel for the bios settings.

It will be much appreciated!









My RAM is only rated for 1150, so I don't think that I can get it to post at 1200 or 1333.


----------



## freakb18c1

lol no thats the profile in the advanced timing control.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Use this MIT.txt I to fill in all of your specs then post it here

They should be able to give you some recommendations once they see it.


----------



## hogans

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Use this MIT.txt I to fill in all of your specs then post it here

They should be able to give you some recommendations once they see it.

I already posted mine, I was hoping someone with a similar system as mine could post one so I can compare settings.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sorry about that. I seemed to have missed it. That's what I get for doing four things at once coupled with my Sometimer's disease.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hogans* 
I already posted mine, I was hoping someone with a similar system as mine could post one so I can compare settings.

Mine's only similar in that I also have a 45nm Core2 E0 CPU (not EO, but E0, by the way







).

So, here's my MIT (the font I used is Courier New; this makes it align properly. Courier does too, but Courier New is easier to read):

CPU = E8400 E0
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.6)
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = mushkin kit # 996580 (2 x 2 GB of DDR2 800)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00 GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 (set manually)

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 890
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 4
tRP..................................: 4
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 52
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 9 (it says 11 to its left)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 9 (it says 11 to its left)

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.33125
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.240
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.590
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.260
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.745
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.060 (2.05V in Hardware Monitor)
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

(Important: For the MCH Reference, set the CPU Termination to 1.200V first, and then set the MCH Reference to 0.720v. Then raise the CPU Termination back up to 1.240V so that this scales properly to 0.740.)

I don't know how well these settings will work for you, but give them a try anyway just to see what happens.


----------



## hogans

Thanks, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hogans*


I already posted mine, I was hoping someone with a similar system as mine could post one so I can compare settings.


Here is mine for 4.27


----------



## GOTFrog

Well I've been away for a while. wow this thread grew. I'll be out of the loop for a whiule, my wife just got the nine month virus, you know the one that leaves you with ever lasting side effects. So I'm now at her beck and call.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Well I've been away for a while. wow this thread grew. I'll be out of the loop for a whiule, my wife just got the nine month virus, you know the one that leaves you with ever lasting side effects. So I'm now at her beck and call.


hey Welcome Back and Good Bye....








Congrats though, Kids are great... well some are..


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Well I've been away for a while. wow this thread grew. I'll be out of the loop for a whiule, my wife just got the nine month virus, you know the one that leaves you with ever lasting side effects. So I'm now at her beck and call.


I can relate ,


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Well I've been away for a while. wow this thread grew. I'll be out of the loop for a whiule, my wife just got the nine month virus, you know the one that leaves you with ever lasting side effects. So I'm now at her beck and call.


Congrats Frog! It's a lot of fun. Me and battlecryawesome took out kids fishing today. If I didn't have a kid I would probably be face down in a gutter some where.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



fishing today


no, that's fine i didn't wanna go fishing...


----------



## battlecryawesome

Oh yeah, i did see your poles in the corner..next time bud.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
no, that's fine i didn't wanna go fishing...

Dude you have a job unlike me and battlecryinghiseyesout.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Dude you have a job unlike me and battlecryinghiseyesout.










True.... there is always a weekend. oh wait, weekends are for DICE. never mind.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noguru* 
dude you have a job unlike me and battlecryinghiseyesout.

lmao.


----------



## grillinman

My EP45T-UD3LR came today...waiting on my TIM so I can put my Q9550 and GTX 470 on in...mwahahahaha


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grillinman*


My EP45T-UD3LR came today...waiting on my TIM so I can put my Q9550 and GTX 470 on in...mwahahahaha


Congrats on the UD3LR... Be sure to let us know the outcome of the build & OC


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Hmmm. Well my UD3P was going to go into a new home this weekend (CM690 II Adv) but i think it will have to wait. Going to order a newer home for my UD3P....

i can't stop thinking about this new case. Looks so beastly. Anyone have an idea what case i am talking about?


----------



## battlecryawesome

I do, sweet.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
I do, sweet.

and if you wanna deal on a CM690 II Advanced like NoGuru's..... lemme know.
or a deal on a CM690 NVidia Edition.....


----------



## Matt*S.

I have that very case...I am quite happy with it. Having said that, I do feel the need to change it ever so much. I find some of the honeycomb to be somewhat unneeded. I'm thinking about cutting it out with a dremel and maybe helping out airflow a bit. The other thing that I'm thinking about doing is sleeving my PSU. This would be quite tedious and probably unneeded...but I like to tinker.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


and if you wanna deal on a CM690 II Advanced like NoGuru's..... lemme know.
or a deal on a CM690 NVidia Edition.....


I just cashed out sledgehammer1990 on his lian li.
http://www.overclock.net/cases/75023...-pc-p50-r.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


and if you wanna deal on a CM690 II Advanced like NoGuru's..... lemme know.
or a deal on a CM690 NVidia Edition.....


Oh if I could only afford it I would jump on the 692 Adv.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


I just cashed out sledgehammer1990 on his lian li.
http://www.overclock.net/cases/75023...-pc-p50-r.html


Nice. Very nice case... 
When i get my NEW ****** ****** *** * i might just put both of these CM 690's on here for a package deal. not sure tho. hate shipping a case to darn much $$$

anyways congrats on da new case. post some pics when you get it all done so we can see that UD3L inside it.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Ten 4. what case do you have your eye on?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

C***** *****R *** *

update tomorrow...


----------



## battlecryawesome

haf x is sik.


----------



## hogans

Thanks to all for the recomendations on the Bios settings.

Here are my latest settings, system seems stable however I have not tested with Prime 95 as of yet.

CPU = Q9650 EO
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = F10 
Ram = OCZ Reaper 1150 4G

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............:Auto 
CPU Clock Ratio .....................:9X 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:0.0
CPU Frequency .......................:4.32 GHz. (480 x 9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:Enabled 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:480
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100
C.I.A.2..............................: [Disabled]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:Standard 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......







isabled 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:400 MHz.
System Memory Multiplier ............:Auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:1152 
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:AUTO
tWTR.................................:AUTO
tWR..................................:AUTO
tRFC.................................:68
tRTP.................................:AUTO
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:AUTO

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:9
All Others...........................:Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:9
All Others...........................:Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:Enabled 
CPU Vcore............................:1.43125 Bios, 1.40 Real.
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.40
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.50
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:0.886

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.50
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:0.926
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:1.040
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........:1.10

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.220
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:1.04
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:1.04
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:1.04


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Dude you have a job unlike me and battlecryinghiseyesout.


battlecryinghiseyesout..hehehehe. i got one for you trace..
after today you will be Nohelp.lol..thats funny.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Yes.......

I am gonna get the HAF X.
Just gotta wait for this special "place" to get them back in stock.
So, maybe water cooling on my UD3P in the HAF X ?

undecided there, but HAF X for sure.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
battlecryinghiseyesout..hehehehe. i got one for you trace..
after today you will be Nohelp.lol..thats funny.

LMAO that is a good one and more suitable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Yes.......

I am gonna get the HAF X.
Just gotta wait for this special "place" to get them back in stock.
So, maybe water cooling on my UD3P in the HAF X ?

undecided there, but HAF X for sure.

So what the heck are going to do with the unused 690 II?


----------



## battlecryawesome

sweet. how much are you selling your case like Tracys for?
temps are not my problem overclocking this ud3L. not sure what is though.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
LMAO that is a good one and more suitable.

So what the heck are going to do with the unused 690 II?

690 II and 690 NVidia Edition i will sell. of coarse since i am using the Nvidia Edition one i would sell the 690 II first, then get the HAF X and build it up on air first then sell my 690 NVidia Ed. then do some water cooling.

and of coarse for serious OC'ing i will just use the tech station !!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
sweet. how much are you selling your case like Tracys for?
temps are not my problem overclocking this ud3L. not sure what is though.

price?
well newegg has it for 89.99 w/ free shipping.
so it would be less then that for sure. but if i ship it won't be free.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-216-_-Product

make an offer....F.M.L.


----------



## PizzaMan

Casees are overrated. Once I build a bench station I'm going to trash my 900.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Casees are overrated. Once I build a bench station I'm going to trash my 900.


Some people take an unusual amount of pride and are fascinated by them. 
like me.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well i built a tech station already. actually building another one maybe this weekend. i mean heck, since MDF is FREE why the heck not.
but as a everyday rig i need a case. for OC'ing, DICE & poss. LN2 then a tech station is the way to go.


----------



## battlecryawesome

NoGuru said:


> LMAO that is a good one and more suitable.
> 
> I learn a ton every time you come over.


----------



## NoGuru

battlecryawesome said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> LMAO that is a good one and more suitable.
> 
> I learn a ton every time you come over.
> 
> And a fast learner at that!


----------



## battlecryawesome

yeah.lol fixed my boot loader, so happy..


----------



## NoGuru

Just had my interview, think it went well. Should be working in a week or two.


----------



## battlecryawesome

we should have a party!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
we should have a party!

Okay!










































:laugh er:


----------



## battlecryawesome

we need stripper money.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


we need stripper money.










I guess I'm willing to pimp you out if you think it'll help us earn some.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

pfft. i need some $$ too, and after the week i had, i need to get seriously drunk and i dont drink.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

anyone here selling their p45 ud3p?! LOL mine died on me







(


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
I guess I'm willing to pimp you out if you think it'll help us earn some.









no one wants that.lol..


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*


anyone here selling their p45 ud3p?! LOL mine died on me







(


um....... maybe.... Between NoGuru and I we have... lemme think for a second..... 3 UD3P's and 1 in RMA status..

did you look in the for sale section? I know UD3P's usually go pretty fast. i think i remember seeing a thread from GH0 ...

Quote:



GA-EP45-UD3P
Havn't encountered any FSB Holes, or issues with Voltage. Works fine as I can tell.
Comes with all accessories that I can find.
Sell Price: 110.00


UD3P

hope this helps.... GL


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Thanks extreme customz... anybody else selling theirs? just to make sure i lol


----------



## pmurgs

Well, I joined the EP45-UD3P club this week when I installed my board on Wednesday. I had an Asus P5N-D board before which I couldn't get perfectly stable at more than 3.1Ghz on my Q9400 2.66Ghz chip playing Bad Company 2. In a few hours of tweaking I've managed to get 3.9Ghz (488 fsb) stable with my UD3P. Just... wow!

I tried 500 fsb, but it wasn't stable for 20 linx runs and my temps hit 76 on the hottest core. Prime95 blend is stable at 4Ghz though. Maybe a little more tweaking might get it stable at 4Ghz.

What a difference it's made to playing Bad Company 2. My minimum frame rates on a heavily oc'd 5850 at 1920x1200 went from 30 to 50 fps (online with 32 players, max settings).

I've only managed to read the first 270 pages of this massive thread so far, lol.

Edit: Sorted my MCH Ref setting in bios issue from EasyTune.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pmurgs* 
Well, I joined the EP45-UD3P club this week when I installed my board on Wednesday. I had an Asus P5N-D board before which I couldn't get perfectly stable at more than 3.1Ghz on my Q9400 2.66Ghz chip playing Bad Company 2. In a few hours of tweaking I've managed to get 3.9Ghz (488 fsb) stable with my UD3P. Just... wow!

I tried 500 fsb, but it wasn't stable for 20 linx runs and my temps hit 76 on the hottest core. Prime95 blend is stable at 4Ghz though. Maybe a little more tweaking might get it stable at 4Ghz.

What a difference it's made to playing Bad Company 2. My minimum frame rates on a heavily oc'd 5850 at 1920x1200 went from 30 to 50 fps (online with 32 players, max settings).

I've only managed to read the first 270 pages of this massive thread so far, lol.

Edit: Sorted my MCH Ref setting in bios issue from EasyTune.

Congrats on the new board and welcome to the UD3 "Family"..

You want some good reading on the UD3 boards be sure to watch this thread and this other one, here is the link.
UD3

Be sure to ask questions if you have them, there are some very smart MoFo's in both of these threads.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g* 
anyone here selling their p45 ud3p?! LOL mine died on me







(

Not now but maybe in a few weeks.

Where are you located and can I get your old board from you?

Oh ya, and I got the job.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Not now but maybe in a few weeks.

Where are you located and can I get your old board from you?

Oh ya, and I got the job.


Congrats...








i posted it on your FB but figured here was a good place too.

side note to self... i hate when i have $$ sitting in paypal, it's like burning a whole in my mind.... what can i buy next..


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Not now but maybe in a few weeks.

Where are you located and can I get your old board from you?

Oh ya, and I got the job.


I'll trade my bad board with your good board plus cash!


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*


I'll trade my bad board with your good board plus cash!











no rma? giga has pretty fast turn around times with their rma's


----------



## pmurgs

Thanks for the welcome XtremeCuztoms.

I'm good for now on my oc and don't have any questions yet. This thread pretty much has all the answers it seems. I solved my stability issues at 3.6ghz by upping my MCH Ref a notch after reading posts here and then my board is stable to at least 500 fsb. I think I'm starting to get close to the limit of my processor though at 3.9Ghz on air, so I may just decide 3.9Ghz is good enough for 24/7 use. It's winter where I live now and I need to leave a little room for when summer comes for my temps to rise.

I may try for 4Ghz, but I think I should get some new thermal paste for that, as I have Artic Silver 3 on my cpu atm, which is rather old. Newer paste might drop my temps a few degrees. Perhaps a couple 120mm delta fans would be a good idea as well, I only have 2000rpm antec fans on my cpu cooler atm. Would help with when summer comes.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


no rma? giga has pretty fast turn around times with their rma's


Do they have lifetime warranty? I got it like a year and a half ago...


----------



## battlecryawesome

nn


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*


I'll trade my bad board with your good board plus cash!










Well I would like to buy your broken board. Shoot me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*


Do they have lifetime warranty? I got it like a year and a half ago...


According to the Gigabyte Support Site they have a 3 year warranty in the USA and Canada.


----------



## freakb18c1

yep they accept anything really unless you cracked the board in half


----------



## battlecryawesome

Noguru helped big time with my overclock again, oh and my bow.[ archery ]..awesome.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i think i'm jumping ship on LGA775

getting ready next week to pull the trigger on a LGA1366 board, cpu and ddr3.

very seriously considering selling my UD3P & Q9550.
anyone wanna try to talk me out of it?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
i think i'm jumping ship on LGA775

getting ready next week to pull the trigger on a LGA1366 board, cpu and ddr3.

very seriously considering selling my UD3P & Q9550.
anyone wanna try to talk me out of it?

Why not upgrade the graphics card instead?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Why not upgrade the graphics card instead?









oh that will be replaced too. might just use the 8800's for benching or use em for folding.

got a line up for a deal on a SAPPHIRE Toxic 5850 locally.

the items listed are just what would be sold. ud3p, q9550, cm690 II adv.
everything else would be kept for bench or folding.
or do i hold off till 2011 for the new socket?

so many good deals out there right now on X58 boards, heck 5 of them here are under 225.00


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i think i'm jumping ship on LGA775

getting ready next week to pull the trigger on a LGA1366 board, cpu and ddr3.

very seriously considering selling my UD3P & Q9550.
anyone wanna try to talk me out of it?


You've already got good DDR2 RAM, and DDR3 is expensive.

Core architecture is cool, but an overclocked C2Q competes just fine. That, and the UD3P is just one of the best boards ever made. I haven't done it simply because I'll have to do CPU, RAM, and mainboard, which will be a big pain, and I'll have to reinstall the OS too.

I'll be waiting for Sandy Bridge --at that point, Intel will probably kick Socket 1156 and 1366 to the curb, leaving Core owners holding the bag.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


You've already got good DDR2 RAM, and DDR3 is expensive.

Core architecture is cool, but an overclocked C2Q competes just fine. That, and the UD3P is just one of the best boards ever made. I haven't done it simply because I'll have to do CPU, RAM, and mainboard, which will be a big pain, and I'll have to reinstall the OS too.


well the Team Xtreem PC2 13000 are NoGuru's, all i have are some faulty Patriot Extreme Performance PC2 9200's.
but $ for $ DDR3 and DDR2 is nearly the same price. i was looking at G.Skill 9600 PI's for 150.00, well 6GB of DDR3 is around the same price.
Sell 9550 and get i7-930 with a few $ out of pocket,
Sell UD3P and get GA-X58A-UD3R with about 100.00 out of pocket.
then all i need is a video card, which i was going to buy anyways. 5770's are dirt cheap right now, plus a friend has a SAPPHIRE Toxic 5850 he was gonna sell cheap cause he was going for Nvidia Fermi.

my thought process of all this was i wanted memory and a new video card. when i saw the difference in price between DDR2 and DDR3 i started thinking why...... and why not.....

i better edit this post now:

*please don't send me PM's about this motherboard yet... I am unsure of a price and unsure when it will be sold. within 1 hr of posting about selling this UD3P i have received 7 PM's.*


----------



## Dilyn

Sad to see you change, but as soon as I can jump to 1337 x58, I will. That X58A-UD3R is









All in all, if you can do it and only take a minimal hit to the wallet, go for it. You'll be better prepared for the future at least!


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
5770's are dirt cheap right now, plus a friend has a SAPPHIRE Toxic 5850 he was gonna sell cheap cause he was going for Nvidia Fermi.

Do the 5850. You'll be glad you did. I'd call that a bigger deal than any of the other upgrades you may be considering at the moment.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
Do the 5850. You'll be glad you did. I'd call that a bigger deal than any of the other upgrades you may be considering at the moment.

ya, this may be true. but i don't game very much anymore. COD4 plays very well with everything on high on my P235H and my 8800GTS 640mb card. and UT99, may card is overkill for that game.

but you are right, a card would be a huge improvement. but i need new memory.... so 100.00-150.00 for memory thats ddr2 while ddr3 is 10.00 more.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
Do the 5850. You'll be glad you did. I'd call that a bigger deal than any of the other upgrades you may be considering at the moment.

At this moment









In the future, there should be huge reason to drop LGA 775 like a hot potato. As soon as applications start coming out that utilize multiple cores very well.
So why not prepare now?
Then again, the prices will or at least, should fall in the future. But that will happen for everything, so it's not quite as big a reason to stay for a while.
Definitely jump on 1366 if you've got the money set and ready to go. It would be lots of fun too


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


At this moment









In the future, there should be huge reason to drop LGA 775 like a hot potato. As soon as applications start coming out that utilize multiple cores very well. 
So why not prepare now?
Then again, the prices will or at least, should fall in the future. But that will happen for everything, so it's not quite as big a reason to stay for a while. 
Definitely jump on 1366 if you've got the money set and ready to go. It would be lots of fun too










I dont see it worth it if you got a 45nm 775 quad that runs atleast 4ghz apps dont even hardly use 4 cores much less use 8 that you can get off a i7 with ht. Now if your making a new build go i7 but if you have a decent 775 clocked at 4ghz or above i dont see it worth it spending 550-650 to go i7.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


At this moment









In the future, there should be huge reason to drop LGA 775 like a hot potato. As soon as applications start coming out that utilize multiple cores very well. 
So why not prepare now?


By the time those apps are available, it's likely Intel's Sandy Bridge architecture will be out. So "in the future" is often better served by waiting until such time as that future has developed.









Currently, a lot of software developers are optimizing for a specific number of cores, (be it two, four, etc.). While I'm not a programmer/developer, we need to move beyond this to a method that will scale dynamically as cores increase. Until that happens, only some applications will see a benefit beyond four cores, and those are apps that already use this kind of scaling because they are heavy hitters, like Maya for 3D rendering, or some types of video encoding.

When it all comes down to it, how many of us fully utilize our Core 2 Quads or Phenom II X4s on a daily basis? Would an E8600 do for most of the things we do? Probably. However, most of us bought our quad-core processors with the same idea in mind of utilizing multiple cores, and really, that's just been coming into its own in the past year.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well "IF" all my boards were all out of warranty and i needed to buy a decent 775 board i would be S.O.L. cause all the good one's are gone, then the only option is upgrade.
and i am not on the new technology bandwagon, look how long the i7's have been out and i want to upgrade now. Sandy Bridge? well maybe in 6-7 yrs from now for me.

for me to sell my stuff and go with an i7 im looking around 350.00 or less out of pocket.
not a lot for my future proof...

but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Sandy Bridge? well maybe in 6-7 yrs from now for me.

for me to sell my stuff and go with an i7 im looking around 350.00 or less out of pocket. 
not a lot for my future proof...

but different strokes for different folks.


On the different strokes thing, absolutely. If you're going to keep your Core gear for awhile, then it isn't a bad option.

In my case, I may end up skipping the Core series, since Sandy Bridge is supposed to be out in 2011 (mainboards were already on display at E3). Otherwise, I might watch it come out, and then buy Core architecture gear when it goes to fire-sale pricing, assuming that happens. Benchmarks show that a Core 2 Quad running at 3.2GHz (so, either a Q9450 overclocked to 400FSB, or a QX9770 running stock) trades blows with the Core i5-750, so I'd make a swag (scientific wild-a** guess) that between 3.6-4GHz, you're taking on an i7 920-930 in most tasks.

Of course, that's assuming you're not overclocking the i7. If I'd had a Microcenter near me, I might have been tempted by the unlocked Core i7-875K when they had them in stock for $199 (though that's an 1156 CPU).


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


By the time those apps are available, it's likely Intel's Sandy Bridge architecture will be out. So "in the future" is often better served by waiting until such time as that future has developed.









Currently, a lot of software developers are optimizing for a specific number of cores, (be it two, four, etc.). While I'm not a programmer/developer, we need to move beyond this to a method that will scale dynamically as cores increase. Until that happens, only some applications will see a benefit beyond four cores, and those are apps that already use this kind of scaling because they are heavy hitters, like Maya for 3D rendering, or some types of video encoding.

When it all comes down to it, how many of us fully utilize our Core 2 Quads or Phenom II X4s on a daily basis? Would an E8600 do for most of the things we do? Probably. However, most of us bought our quad-core processors with the same idea in mind of utilizing multiple cores, and really, that's just been coming into its own in the past year.


This statement is on the money. You won't be able to notice a gain is speed from changing except in benchmarks and the gain will be little at that. Duels still hold there own just fine for almost every App out.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

agreed on the cpu's being darn near equal. but if your going to spend the 140.00 for a 775 ddr3 board why not switch sockets.
if i was gonna keep my sig rig and just go out and buy an i7, MB and memory straight out i probably wouldn't, i would just keep it as the same. but to sell my MB and chip i could spend 100.00 and get an i7 and MB, the memory expense is needed regardless so whats another 10.00 and the video card is needed regardless.

i know that the impact performance between a Q9550 and an i7 930 is going to be minimal but there are TONS of options out there now for i7 stuff. and 775 stuff and ddr2 is getting difficult to find (quality stuff)


----------



## PapaSmurf

I say go for it. In your situation it does make sense to do so. You should be able to get a fairly decent amount for your mobo and quad at the moment.

And I don't subscribe to the you'll never notice the difference except in benchmarks bit. The days of dual cores being competitive is coming to an end. New apps will take advantage of the extra cores. And even if they don't it will enable you to multi-task much better. I would NEVER go back to a dual core after having run Quads for the past three years. It makes my life much easier and allows me to be considerably more productive than I am on a dual core.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well considering the options and talking to NoGuru i think for now i will sell my UD3P and get the EP45T-USB3P DDR3 board. this way i can still use triple channel ddr3 and use 6GB for the price of 4GB ddr2.
by going this route all i will be out is around 20.00 to get new board.
i already had a large sum saved for DDR3 and a new video card.

so my not prepared to spend $$ will be less then 50.00. That's a win win for now. Then i can wait till Sandy Bridge comes out and all the i7 X58 stuff will be dirt cheap.

so i guess this weekend i will go to Microcenter and get the EP45T-USB3P for 139.99


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

ok im going to try to RMA... I filled out of their forms online... haven't gotten any emails yet


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g* 
ok im going to try to RMA... I filled out of their forms online... haven't gotten any emails yet

takes about 24 hours ull be ok


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

crap... EP45T is a P45 so the DDR3 is designed to run dual channel with 2 sticks or 4, not triple channel... oh well

so gonna do 
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 F3-12800CL7D-4GBRH 
139.99

and

GA-EP45T-USB3P About 9.99 (after ud3p sells)

And still keep my Q9550 and still keep my 690 II Adv.

now just need a vid card. saw some good deals on here.


----------



## Dilyn

I am too lazy to search through this thread for an answer









What fan size will fit on the north bridge? what would be better for me considering the fact that I have a DK set to exhausting out the back (will probably eventually make it shoot out the top after I get a new case though): a 60mm or 80mm?
And how would I go about attaching the fan to the north bridge


----------



## freakb18c1

80mm you can get away with a 90mm as well. you can use some zip ties and snake it through the gap between the gigabyte plate on the upper right hand corner then connect the other end to the top right hand corner of the screw hole of the fan .... if that makes any sense lol.
i use the fan to push air on the nb.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


80mm you can get away with a 90mm as well. you can use some zip ties and snake it through the gap between the gigabyte plate on the upper right hand corner then connect the other end to the top right hand corner of the screw hole of the fan .... if that makes any sense lol.
i use the fan to push air on the nb.


Wouldn't the blue plate get in the way of the air


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Wouldn't the blue plate get in the way of the air










Yeah, pop it off.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yeah, pop it off.


But then how would I attach a fan


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Wouldn't the blue plate get in the way of the air









if you use a 80mm u can leave the blue plate on bc most of the flow will go right under it.. i got better temps with the plate on lol.. when i use a 90mm i have to take the blue plate off.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Northbridge cooling options:

1) -Use a Zalman fan bracket. FrozenCPU and some other vendors out there should have this. (pictured)










2) Replace your Gigabyte blue heatpipes with Thermalright heatsinks, made for mounting fans.










Link to Thermalright chipset coolers --Thermarlright also has compatibility guides on their site. Thermalright also carries MOSFET heatsinks that may be useful as well.


----------



## Dilyn

Thermalright


----------



## ChickenInferno

Dear Lord,
There is no way I could read this entire thread....UD3L came in a few days ago. CPU is still incoming.

Thread Sub'd


----------



## mm67

If you get that Thermalright HR-05 and want to use a fan with it then get a 80x80x15 fan. I have 80x80x25 fan on it and it blocks first memory slot + makes installing push fan on Megahalems real difficult.


----------



## NoGuru

I have used the Extreme spirit II on the NB and it worked great. 
I just installed a Zalman ZM-NBF 47 on the NB and it looks great, bit of a pain to install if you have large hands though. If I can find my camera I will post some pics.

Dam, I was told this board was a 1.0 so I bought it and it's a 1.1
Guy over at XS is about to get an ear full.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ut oh....


----------



## PapaSmurf

This oughta be good.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Dam, I was told this board was a 1.0 so I bought it and it's a 1.1
Guy over at XS is about to get an ear full.


Come on now you should have known it wasnt a 1.0 with it having that SB heatsink.







Either way it shouldnt really make a difference being 1.0 or 1.1.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Come on now you should have known it wasnt a 1.0 with it having that SB heatsink.







Either way it shouldnt really make a difference being 1.0 or 1.1.


Yeah I changed my mind about saying anything cause it won't make much difference, plus still got a good deal.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I am too lazy to search through this thread for an answer









What fan size will fit on the north bridge? what would be better for me considering the fact that I have a DK set to exhausting out the back (will probably eventually make it shoot out the top after I get a new case though): a 60mm or 80mm?
And how would I go about attaching the fan to the north bridge










If you use a 40mm fan you should be able to put a screw in between the NB sink fins. I personally used a TT spirit II on my old one, the current UD3P I just popped off the blue cover and let it be.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Started RMA of patriot pdc22g9200elk 2GB kit. i wonder what they will send me as a replacement? pc2 8500 ?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 
Dear Lord,
There is no way I could read this entire thread....UD3L came in a few days ago. CPU is still incoming.

Thread Sub'd

hey, i would suggest go and read this thread, it sums up everything that is here and is only about 10 pages.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I am too lazy to search through this thread for an answer









What fan size will fit on the north bridge? what would be better for me considering the fact that I have a DK set to exhausting out the back (will probably eventually make it shoot out the top after I get a new case though): a 60mm or 80mm?
And how would I go about attaching the fan to the north bridge










Heres how i mounted a fan on my nb its only way i can do it with my heatsink kinda overlapping the nb heatsink i used a wire tie on bottom and one on the top part of fan to angle it down, beware my case needs to be dusted out when i get some air lol.


----------



## freakb18c1

nice ram


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

gawd i hate making decisions related around buying puter stuff...
what to do, what to do...


----------



## Dilyn

Just give it to me. Problem solved.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

bout ready to sell it all and just use a laptop....
i7 laptop's looking good bout now


----------



## stasio

*Gigabyte EasyTune6 B10.0528.1*


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


*Gigabyte EasyTune6 B10.0528.1*


Thanks Stasio!

Just set up a bench rig to see if my E8500 works and it does.
Booted at 4.56 on second try.







Hopefully I will have time to acutely bench it on Sun.

Edit: VID 1.1


----------



## GOTFrog

sweet vid you got there


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ok, staying with the UD3P and 9550.
getting a R5770 Hawk and some F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI
got my 690 II Adv. out and started taking it apart to install the yate loon's and other items. picking up R5770 @ Microcenter Sat. and ordering F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI and JVC HA-RX700 headphones from the egg. also ordering the clear side panel for the 690 II from TD since i have a decent credit there and it will only cost me about 7.00 + shipping.


----------



## 10acjed

Sorry I have been so scarce lately, alot going on.. Good things tho.....
Getting more hours at work, my lady and I bought our first place...

Nothing fancy, 2 br 2 bth 1 car garage, nice community with pool, exercise room, tennis courts..

Took advantage of the foreclosure market down here, got it cheap but needed some work...
Right now bunking at my mos house til the floors and kitchen are done, my pc is hibernating for a few weeks.. Trying to get through my video game detox...

Shaking, pacing around.... Quitting cigs was easier.....


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ok, staying with the UD3P and 9550. 
getting a R5770 Hawk and some F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI 
got my 690 II Adv. out and started taking it apart to install the yate loon's and other items. picking up R5770 @ Microcenter Sat. and ordering F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI and JVC HA-RX700 headphones from the egg. also ordering the clear side panel for the 690 II from TD since i have a decent credit there and it will only cost me about 7.00 + shipping.


You're gonna love that MSI Hawk man...what an upgrade


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya, actually really looking forward to it... i have had this 8800 since it came out and i bought new from newegg for (too much)..LOL

but when i was deciding i was torn between a 5850 or this R5770. but i think for the price i won't complain that much..


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Sorry I have been so scarce lately, alot going on.. Good things tho.....
Getting more hours at work, my lady and I bought our first place...

Nothing fancy, 2 br 2 bth 1 car garage, nice community with pool, exercise room, tennis courts..

Took advantage of the foreclosure market down here, got it cheap but needed some work...
Right now bunking at my mos house til the floors and kitchen are done, my pc is hibernating for a few weeks.. Trying to get through my video game detox...

Shaking, pacing around.... Quitting cigs was easier.....

Gratz man









Nothing like having a place you can truly call 'yours'. Bought mine as a great deal and fixer-upper to. Been here 5 years and it still have a lot of remodeling. lol, the day I signed the paperwork my wife came in with a sledgehammer and sawzall, took out two kitchen walls and cabinets. You'll have a never ending lists of projects going now.


----------



## NoGuru

A 5770 and a new house! Some sweet upgrades going on.

Happy 4th! Heading back out on the water.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ok, trip to microcenter was good today. the store was nearly empty and no line to check out.... that was a 1st for me...

anyways, got there and asked salesman for R5770.... they were rearranging the hard drive section and video card section. he looked around for 10 minutes and came out of the room and said............" i can't find any R5770's "

Grrrr........... so i said, let's check your computer for stock quantities, so we went to the computer and checked and it said stock of 3.....

so him and I both ripped the video card isle apart trying to find the MSI R5770 Hawk.... you could tell he was getting frustrated or pissed... he asked if i wanted a XFX instead, i said NOPE, R5770 or i have to leave and go order from online...

so there were 2 carts in the video card isle and wouldn't you know..... 2 of the R5770's were at the bottom on the cart and sitting underneath was my R5770 waiting for me.....

so i was in luck..... then we walked to the oem dvd drive isle, got me a LG drive cause im gonna run 2 dvd drives in the new case. then i picked me up a cheap Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus.

one question on the video card though. i opened the box and pulled out all the items. there is one adapter that looks funny and no where in the instructions does it say what it is.

i assume it's a display port adapter so i can run eyefinity?
check pics and see.


----------



## PapaSmurf

None of the reviews I have seen for that card show an adapter like that one. Maybe the wrong one was put in the box. What type of plug is the small end? It looks more like a USB than an HDMI, but I can only see it from the side.

I'll keep looking this afternoon though, once my daughter heads back home. I have nothing else to do this weekend.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

better pics of adapter.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The reviews I've looked at all show it coming with a DVI to VGA adapter instead of that one. From what I can tell though it will go into the Display Port (marked DP) to allow you to hook up a DVI monitor to it. That's just an educated guess though.

But that cards does look sweet though. Much better than my 4670. You're gonna have fun with it I'm sure.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
ya, actually really looking forward to it... i have had this 8800 since it came out and i bought new from newegg for (too much)..LOL

but when i was deciding i was torn between a 5850 or this R5770. but i think for the price i won't complain that much..

I fondly remember my 8800GTS 640MB. It was an XFX I got on a huge sale from Dell's Electronics & Accessories channel the year they were released.

That said, my Radeon 4850 beat it, and my 5870 smokes both. A 5770 will be a huge upgrade.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well my 8800 has served me well all this time. i am looking forward to installing the 5770 and seeing the difference between it and my old 8800. i haven't installed it yet because i am waiting on a few more fans and new memory and then i will everything over to the new case.

i might actually need to look into getting a new cpu cooler now too. although i am running a lapped true with a ultra kaze 3000rpm when i run prime95 small FFT's i see my temps go from 37 37 39 37 idle and sky rocket to 62 62 69 62 and i am running my 9550 @ 4224.45 MHz with 1.312v


----------



## DaClownie

EP45-UD3P folks... case mod competition is over and I was hoping you'd like to check it out, and if deserving, vote for your fellow UD3P-ian... UD3P-ite?

Yea, UD3Pian (yoo-dee-three-peeing)









http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-co...-case-mod.html

My project is the Project - Overkill. Took me forever to do, and the final water cooling mod log will put a E8400 under water and hopefully over 5ghz









Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i might actually need to look into getting a new cpu cooler now too. although i am running a lapped true with a ultra kaze 3000rpm when i run prime95 small FFT's i see my temps go from 37 37 39 37 idle and sky rocket to 62 62 69 62 and i am running my 9550 @ 4224.45 MHz with 1.312v


Maybe try push/pull fans first?

Either that, or you could (if your case exhaust is directly behind the heatsink) go with a different exhaust fan. I have a Panaflo 120x38mm for mine. Mine is the low-noise version (supposedly 63CFM @28dB), but there are others. You could also do the 120x38 fan AND push-pull. I've been thinking of trying that myself.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
EP45-UD3P folks... case mod competition is over and I was hoping you'd like to check it out, and if deserving, vote for your fellow UD3P-ian... UD3P-ite?

Yea, UD3Pian (yoo-dee-three-peeing)









http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-co...-case-mod.html

My project is the Project - Overkill. Took me forever to do, and the final water cooling mod log will put a E8400 under water and hopefully over 5ghz









Thanks and enjoy!

Great work! Guys check out his build, it's a monster. I wish you knew how many hours you have into building that.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Okay guys I'm a little stumped.

I have 3.825ghz (450x8.5) stable with the following settings
LLC Off
Vcore: 1.31250v
CPU Termination: 1.2000v
CPU PLL: 1.55v
CPU Reference: 0.805v

MCH Core: 1.1000v
MCH Reference: 0.760v
ICH I/O: 1.5500v
ICH Core: 1.1000v

Clock skews at 0ps and amplitudes at 800mv

The ram is standard at 800mhz, but I tested it at 400x2.4=960mhz and it passed fine, so it shouldn't be the ram as it is only at 475x2=950mhz.

I can't get 475mhz to run for more than a minute at the following settings:
(475x7=3.325ghz)
LLC Off
Vcore: 1.31250v
CPU Termination: 1.360v
CPU PLL: 1.65v
CPU Reference: 0.906v

MCH Core: 1.2000v
MCH Reference: 0.861v
ICH I/O: 1.5500v
ICH Core: 1.1000v
Clock skews at 0ps and amplitudes at 800mv

Any hints?


----------



## GOTFrog

you might want to add a bump or two to your vcore my chip don't ask for alot vcore but I've seen a few that wants alot. and maybe try bumping your mch skew to 50ps


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


you might want to add a bump or two to your vcore my chip don't ask for alot vcore but I've seen a few that wants alot. and maybe try bumping your mch skew to 50ps


It shouldn't need more vcore since I'm using a lower CPU speed. (I edited the post above with some voltages added). I'm just trying to stabilize 475mhz FSB before I actually raise the multiplier and push the clock speed.


----------



## NoGuru

50 on the MCH skew and bump the MCH.

The quads love a lot of MCH so keep pushing it.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


50 on the MCH skew and bump the MCH.

The quads love a lot of MCH so keep pushing it.


Just passed 3 runs of LinX. Gold Star and +rep to you


----------



## turbonerds

So far i oc'd my cpu to 3.0ghz and want to push for aleast 3.2ghz, but i need help here, i just got this mobo so everything is confusing, but for 3.0ghz

i got 333x9
vcore 1.37

my ram is oc'd to 1066mhz 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1v 1.2MCH

i only touched the MCH/vcore so far.. only thing familiar from my old mobo.


----------



## ChickenInferno

BSOD 0x00000124 seems to be a common reappearance. On the Core i7's, it indicates that VTT is too high or too low. Is that the same on the Core 2's?

Also, what is a reasonable MCH core voltage for 475fsb and 500fsb?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turbonerds* 
So far i oc'd my cpu to 3.0ghz and want to push for aleast 3.2ghz, but i need help here, i just got this mobo so everything is confusing, but for 3.0ghz

i got 333x9
vcore 1.37

my ram is oc'd to 1066mhz 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1v 1.2MCH

i only touched the MCH/vcore so far.. only thing familiar from my old mobo.

See if this read helps http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 
BSOD 0x00000124 seems to be a common reappearance. On the Core i7's, it indicates that VTT is too high or too low. Is that the same on the Core 2's?

Also, what is a reasonable MCH core voltage for 475fsb and 500fsb?

You can try and bump CPU term but more then likely you need more MCH.

I run 1.42 for 475.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Okay that makes more sense now. I was sitting at 1.30v and wondering why 475FSB was hard to stabilize.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 
Okay that makes more sense now. I was sitting at 1.30v and wondering why 475FSB was hard to stabilize.









You may have to adjust your ref's as well. They scale so set your CPU term to 1.20 then change the ref and then put your CPU term back to the volts it needs.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
See if this read helps http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

You can try and bump CPU term but more then likely you need more MCH.

I run 1.42 for 475.

hmm i only use 1.36 for 500fsb and it was stable till recently and freak kept messing with his overclock so i did mine lol. I might try 1.42 mch and see if i can get any faster clocks with same vcore.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
hmm i only use 1.36 for 500fsb and it was stable till recently and freak kept messing with his overclock so i did mine lol. I might try 1.42 mch and see if i can get any faster clocks with same vcore.

I do have all 4 Ram slots populated though.


----------



## TwoCables

Isn't 1.42V MCH Core extremely high for 2x2GB of memory?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I do have all 4 Ram slots populated though.


Ah that could be why i only need 1.34-1.36 im only using 2 sticks of ram.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Isn't 1.42V MCH Core extremely high for 2x2GB of memory?


I have 4X1 sticks for benching and quads just take more juice. Plus my NB is water cooled.

When I bench I can just take out two sticks.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Ah that could be why i only need 1.34-1.36 im only using 2 sticks of ram.


Oh, well I'm using 1.260V MCH Core with my 2x2GB kit.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Sorry to interrupt the conversation, but I just need a quick answer. Is there any overclocking difference between the UD3P and UD3L? The board is a little different, but does that translate to less overclocking potential?

Thanks


----------



## ChickenInferno

I think there has got to be something else going on here. Either this is just a serious wall to climb or there is another bug in the system

FSB----Vcore------CPU Termination------MCH Core
333----1.26250v---1.1000v-------------1.10000v
400----1.26250v---1.2000v-------------1.20000v
450----1.27500v---1.2000v-------------1.20000v
475----1.40625v---1.3600v-------------1.42000v****50ps Clock skew on MCH and still isn't 100% stable.

As of right now, I am backing down to 450*8.5=3.825ghz. There's got to be something else here.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*


Sorry to interrupt the conversation, but I just need a quick answer. Is there any overclocking difference between the UD3P and UD3L? The board is a little different, but does that translate to less overclocking potential?

Thanks


Looking at a photo of it i notice it has no cooling on mosfets and has 1 pcie slot and has a 4pin instead of a 8pin power connector. It should be fine for overclocking but if you start pushing alot of volts you might blow a mosfet so might need to invest in some heatsinks to put on them.


----------



## ChickenInferno

The UD3L also will not do Raid


----------



## PapaSmurf

UD3L's tend to hit a FSB wall much earlier than the UD3P and UD3R do. It's not uncommon to hit that wall around 475 or so on the UD3L while the UD3P and R can easily get to 550 and beyond. If you have a low cpu multiplier that will definitely limit your OC potential. With a Q9550 for example, you would probably top out at 4.0GHz on a UD3L while a UD3P or R could possibly go to 4.6GHz or higher, depending on the OC capability of the cpu itself of course.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno*


I think there has got to be something else going on here. Either this is just a serious wall to climb or there is another bug in the system

FSB----Vcore------CPU Termination------MCH Core
333----1.26250v---1.1000v-------------1.10000v
400----1.26250v---1.2000v-------------1.20000v
450----1.27500v---1.2000v-------------1.20000v
475----1.40625v---1.3600v-------------1.42000v****50ps Clock skew on MCH and still isn't 100% stable.

As of right now, I am backing down to 450*8.5=3.825ghz. There's got to be something else here.


Try setting your CPU term to 1.20 then set MCH ref to 800 then set CPU term back to what you had it at.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Try setting your CPU term to 1.20 then set MCH ref to 800 then set CPU term back to what you had it at.

Okay this motherboard definitly works differently than any I've ever used in the past. I did what you said with the exception of moving the CPU termination voltage back up.

I reloaded into windows and ran a quick LinX test with the following settings

*LLC is now ON*
FSB----Vcore------CPU Termination------MCH Core
475----1.35625v---1.2000v-------------1.2000v

****50ps Clock skew on MCH

It actually made it through a single run with that low of voltages by simply riasing the MCH ref to 0.800v

I'm testing it not at these low termination and MCH voltages. (I tried raising the MCH core voltage to 1.30v and it caused a crash in LinX within seconds)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 
Okay this motherboard definitly works differently than any I've ever used in the past. I did what you said with the exception of moving the CPU termination voltage back up.

I reloaded into windows and ran a quick LinX test with the following settings

*LLC is now ON*
FSB----Vcore------CPU Termination------MCH Core
475----1.30625v---1.2000v-------------1.2000v

****50ps Clock skew on MCH

It actually made it through a single run with that low of voltages by simply riasing the MCH ref to 0.800v

I'm testing it not at these low termination and MCH voltages. (I tried raising the MCH core voltage to 1.30v and it caused a crash in LinX within seconds)

My board was unstable befor if i raised it over 1.36 mch i havet really tested it anymore i just keep it lower then that.


----------



## Dilyn

I got to become aquainted with the sleeping issues this board has just now








Took about ten minutes to finally realize OH YA. IT WENT TO SLEEP. The problems with forgetting to change power saving options on my PC...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I got to become aquainted with the sleeping issues this board has just now








Took about ten minutes to finally realize OH YA. IT WENT TO SLEEP. The problems with forgetting to change power saving options on my PC...


Why not reserve these kind of power options for laptops and just leave your system on 24/7, or just turn it off when you're done with it? I mean, our systems boot up really fast.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Why not reserve these kind of power options for laptops and just leave your system on 24/7, or just turn it off when you're done with it? I mean, our systems boot up really fast.


Da. I hate Windows defaulting my stuff though. It set it so that my wireless card would run only on B bands and could be turned off whenever to conserve power








Then it just has to go off and make me energy efficient. Hey! If I wanted to be energy efficient, I would set these options MYSELF. 
Oh well. Just got a second laptop that doesn't have a working backlight/screen, so I'm off to tinker again methinks.


----------



## battlecryawesome

The sleep feature is quite handy for some, for example, recording tv to your pc using media center and a tv tuner, your pc wakes up when its scheduled to record a show.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Da. I hate Windows defaulting my stuff though. It set it so that my wireless card would run only on B bands and could be turned off whenever to conserve power








Then it just has to go off and make me energy efficient. Hey! If I wanted to be energy efficient, I would set these options MYSELF. 
Oh well. Just got a second laptop that doesn't have a working backlight/screen, so I'm off to tinker again methinks.


Yeah, I think we can thank the majority of Microsoft's customers: they're computer illiterate and need an OS that does all of the thinking *for* them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


The sleep feature is quite handy for some, for example, recording tv to your pc using media center and a tv tuner, your pc wakes up when its scheduled to record a show.


Meh, I suppose. But I guess I'd still be leaving my PC on 24/7 just because of these sleep issues with desktop systems.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Yeah, I think we can thank the majority of Microsoft's customers: they're computer illiterate and need an OS that does all of the thinking *for* them.


Hahaha this is so true!

So how much do ya'll think I could sell my E7300 for


----------



## PapaSmurf

This is why I tweaked my XP install disks so these options are turned off. One of these days I'll get around to tweaking a Win 7 install disk in the same way (never bothered with Vista as it was basically ME 2 with the Fisher Price GUI standard and I never used it).


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Meh, I suppose. But I guess I'd still be leaving my PC on 24/7 just because of these sleep issues with desktop systems.


At first when I read this, I thought you were saying _you_ had sleep issues if your computer wasn't on at night....For second there I thought I wasn't the only one. I like noise to go to sleep to and the fans make great noise.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

you mean people still turn off desktop computers? man, i never turn mine off and i don't put it to sleep, if it wants sleep i turn off the monitor.


----------



## GOTFrog

when you have 9 desktop running and you turn them off every night you save tons on the energy bill. I saved 35$ a month by turning them off when I go to bed


----------



## TheAnonymous

How is this board? I'm considering replacing my ASUS P5K/SE-EPU in order to use this otherwise unsupported extra RAM and to overclock higher due to MB limits.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


you mean people still turn off desktop computers? man, i never turn mine off and i don't put it to sleep, if it wants sleep i turn off the monitor.


Advantages of leaving on:

Soldier joint lifespan is improved because the heat is more consistent instead of cooling down and heating up from shutting down / starting up

Shutting down / starting up isn't always great for HDD's and fans.

Advantages of turning off:

Energy bill

Noise (if it bothers you).

HDD's and fans being on 24/7 isn't exactly good either.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



How is this board? I'm considering replacing my ASUS P5K/SE-EPU in order to use this otherwise unsupported extra RAM and to overclock higher due to MB limits.


1 word.......... Ideal !!


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheAnonymous* 
Advantages of leaving on:

Soldier joint lifespan is improved because the heat is more consistent instead of cooling down and heating up from shutting down / starting up


Completely false, my whole family is in electronics most are techs or teachers and that statement is false.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheAnonymous* 
How is this board? I'm considering replacing my ASUS P5K/SE-EPU in order to use this otherwise unsupported extra RAM and to overclock higher due to MB limits.

Advantages of leaving on:

Soldier joint lifespan is improved because the heat is more consistent instead of cooling down and heating up from shutting down / starting up

Shutting down / starting up isn't always great for HDD's and fans.

Advantages of turning off:

Energy bill

Noise (if it bothers you).

HDD's and fans being on 24/7 isn't exactly good either.

life span= my wifes work pc is a dell 8200 from 2002 and still works fine. long life,
so if that mobo burnt up due to turning it off every night after 9 years it would be worth it,because the energy savings would be greater.


----------



## TheAnonymous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Completely false, my whole family is in electronics most are techs or teachers and that statement is false.

The philosophic burden of proof would require me to prove my claim, but either way I would like to kindly ask why my claim is false. 0_o


----------



## PapaSmurf

Because a proper solder joint won't be affected by the temp changes uncured by turning a system on and off as they are not even close to the melting point of the solder. Only a poor solder joint would be affected, and it would more than likely fail either way.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Because a proper solder joint won't be affected by the temp changes uncured by turning a system on and off as they are not even close to the melting point of the solder. Only a poor solder joint would be affected, and it would more than likely fail either way.

My point exactly. These solder joints are made for this kind of stuff, ans solder melts at around 200C and comp don't get near that point in heat. My amp gets hotter than my computer yet I turn it on/off alot more often and that going to out live my computer. Actually leaving your computer on reduces the life span of a few parts, caps for one, HDDs..... ask any engineer and they'll tell you. The life span reduction is near to nill but it still the worst choice of the 2


----------



## NoGuru

Almost forgot, I think Frogs anniversary was on the 4th so, Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Almost forgot, I think Frogs anniversary was on the 4th so, Happy Anniversary!


Anniversary!!!


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Isn't 1.42V MCH Core extremely high for 2x2GB of memory?


depends which strap. 2.40b 1.38 is really all you need for 500fsb
2.50a is rough that needs much more nb volts. (on a quad)

i personally tested both 4gb and 8gb and it needed just as much voltage as 4gb


----------



## koooowweeee

guys need load of help will clocking on my board. Cant get anywhere with it. 3ghz is the highest so far. I have had my chip at 4ghz on another board. Really dont know what im doing with this board. So if anyone is will so spend a bit of time with a few pointers/setting would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koooowweeee*


guys need load of help will clocking on my board. Cant get anywhere with it. 3ghz is the highest so far. I have had my chip at 4ghz on another board. Really dont know what im doing with this board. So if anyone is will so spend a bit of time with a few pointers/setting would be much appreciated. Thank you


500X8 I can give you some general settings that may get you close.
PCI-E 100
MCH latch 400
System M multi 2.00D
MCH skew 50
LLC Enabled
Vcore 1.35ish
CPU term 1.28
CPU ref Normal
MCH Core 1.30
MCH ref .800 or .850


----------



## koooowweeee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
500X8 I can give you some general settings that may get you close.
PCI-E 100
MCH latch 400
System M multi 2.00D
MCH skew 50
LLC Enabled
Vcore 1.35ish
CPU term 1.28
CPU ref Normal
MCH Core 1.30
MCH ref .800 or .850

tried that boots get past bios screen then resets no bsod.

upped vcore to 1.4 like i did with my old board on go

dont no what they all mean im used to n/s and s/b on a asus board. there really easy to clock on. these probably are im just a noob


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno*


At first when I read this, I thought you were saying _you_ had sleep issues if your computer wasn't on at night....For second there I thought I wasn't the only one. I like noise to go to sleep to and the fans make great noise.


I am the same way sometimes: I mean, I sometimes need steady white noise just to get to sleep, especially if there are other distracting, but random noises occurring. Some of those noises can include a thunderstorm, or just one or both of my parents being awake while I'm trying to get to sleep. But the point is that if it's not 100% dead silent long enough for me to get to sleep (30 minutes to an hour), then I need that white noise in order to raise the noise floor. After a few minutes, I automatically drown that white noise out and fall asleep peacefully.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


you mean people still turn off desktop computers? man, i never turn mine off and i don't put it to sleep, if it wants sleep i turn off the monitor.


Yeah, same here. Actually, I have my monitor set to turn off after 90 minutes due to my personal routine, and I have the screensaver set to go on after 15 minutes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


when you have 9 desktop running and you turn them off every night you save tons on the energy bill. I saved 35$ a month by turning them off when I go to bed


Damn, I wish I could afford to have more than 1 system. My sig rig is the only computer I have because it's all I can afford. Plus, I have extremely limited space, so 1 is all I can have.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheAnonymous*


How is this board? I'm considering replacing my ASUS P5K/SE-EPU in order to use this otherwise unsupported extra RAM and to overclock higher due to MB limits.


The EP45-UD3P is the absolute best socket 775 board for overclocking. I upgraded to it from the EVGA 680i SLI, and the difference is extremely huge: back when I had the EVGA 680i SLI, I upgraded from the 9800 GTX+ to the GTX 260. Right before that upgrade, I had a rock-solid stable 4.0 GHz overclock with my E8400, but once I upgraded to the GTX 260, that stability quickly went downhill eventually forcing me to go back to stock. For a while I thought I just witnessed the "death" of my E8400. But I couldn't deny the timing of this being right after installing the GTX 260.

So then I eventually upgraded to the EP45-UD3P and I was able to _easily_ overclock to 4.0 GHz with even much less vcore than I had to use with the EVGA 680i SLI. The difference is almost _phenomenal_!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheAnonymous*


Advantages of leaving on:

Soldier joint lifespan is improved because the heat is more consistent instead of cooling down and heating up from shutting down / starting up

Shutting down / starting up isn't always great for HDD's and fans.

Advantages of turning off:

Energy bill

Noise (if it bothers you).

HDD's and fans being on 24/7 isn't exactly good either.


I think that it's not the solder joints, but just everything in general. I mean turning a system off at night and then back on again in the morning every single day means that everything in the system has to cool down and warm back up every single day - that is, everything that gets warm. In theory, this daily cool down/warm up cycle every single day can wear the system out faster than just leaving it on 24/7.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheAnonymous*


The philosophic burden of proof would require me to prove my claim, but either way I would like to kindly ask why my claim is false. 0_o


Because his whole family is in electronics most are techs or teachers.







(I'm not rolling my eyes at you)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Turning it on and off once per day will more than likely increase it's life over one that is left on 24/7, but not by much. It's the systems that are turned on and off several times per day that wear out faster. The general rule of thumb is if you aren't going to leave it off for at least 1 to 2 hours then leave it on, but turn off the monitor or use a screen saver. The absolute WORST thing you can do is not wait at least 60 seconds from the time a system has completely shut down before you power it back up. THAT really stresses it more than anything else will.

I fold on my two desktops which means they are running at 98 - 100% capacity 24/7. I guarantee that will wear mine out quite a bit faster than someone who turns their system on in the morning, plays an occasional game, does their e-mail, surfs the web, does some image editing, etc. then shuts it off for the night when they are finished. What you do with the system while it's running has as much if not more to do with how soon it will wear out as whether or not you leave it on 24/7 or turn it on and off once or twice a day.

But for people like us who tend to OC their systems, they will become obsolete or replaced long before the majority of them will wear out no matter which way you go.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Turning it on and off once per day will more than likely increase it's life over one that is left on 24/7, but not by much. It's the systems that are turned on and off several times per day that wear out faster. The general rule of thumb is if you aren't going to leave it off for at least 1 to 2 hours then leave it on, but turn off the monitor or use a screen saver. The absolute WORST thing you can do is not wait at least 60 seconds from the time a system has completely shut down before you power it back up. THAT really stresses it more than anything else will.

I fold on my two desktops which means they are running at 98 - 100% capacity 24/7. I guarantee that will wear mine out quite a bit faster than someone who turns their system on in the morning, plays an occasional game, does their e-mail, surfs the web, does some image editing, etc. then shuts it off for the night when they are finished. What you do with the system while it's running has as much if not more to do with how soon it will wear out as whether or not you leave it on 24/7 or turn it on and off once or twice a day.

But for people like us who tend to OC their systems, they will become obsolete or replaced long before the majority of them will wear out no matter which way you go.


Why 60 seconds?


----------



## PapaSmurf

That allows all of the spinning parts to come to a complete stop. It probably takes less time now than it did, but I've seen hard drives blow out when a system was turned off and quickly powered back up before the drive had stopped spinning. The 60 second wait time provides some assurance that everything is completely stopped.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That allows all of the spinning parts to come to a complete stop. It probably takes less time now than it did, but I've seen hard drives blow out when a system was turned off and quickly powered back up before the drive had stopped spinning. The 60 second wait time provides some assurance that everything is completely stopped.

That's what I thought. Although, I thought it took no longer than maybe 10-15 seconds for a hard drive to come to a complete stop once the system turns off.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
That's what I thought. Although, I thought it took no longer than maybe 10-15 seconds for a hard drive to come to a complete stop once the system turns off.

It probly does only need 10-20 seconds but if you really wanna be safe a min wont hurt.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
It probly does only need 10-20 seconds but if you really wanna be safe a min wont hurt.

Believe me, I understand the purpose is to just make sure. I guess I'm just considering that this "wait for 60 seconds" thing might be coming from the older days.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It depends on the hard drive. I don't remember ever seeing any desktop or laptop drives that took more than 30 to 40 seconds to completely stop. And 60 seconds is an easy count. Even if one counts too fast, the chances of everything not having stopped are fairly remote.

One other thing that can be affected by the power off then quick power on is the psu. I've seen the big capacitors literally blow up doing that due to the quick power surge. Usually that only happens to poorly built psu's, but it can also happen to the top of the line models if they are running at too close to their peak (as in using a 500watter to run a system that is drawing 480watts or more).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
It depends on the hard drive. I don't remember ever seeing any desktop or laptop drives that took more than 30 to 40 seconds to completely stop. And 60 seconds is an easy count. Even if one counts too fast, the chances of everything not having stopped are fairly remote.

One other thing that can be affected by the power off then quick power on is the psu. I've seen the big capacitors literally blow up doing that due to the quick power surge. Usually that only happens to poorly built psu's, but it can also happen to the top of the line models if they are running at too close to their peak (as in using a 500watter to run a system that is drawing 480watts or more).

I had a pre-built back in the days when Windows 95 and 98 were a big hit, and one day my temper got the better of me because my system was just having tons of problems. Well, as a result of my temper flaring (I was in my mid teens), I decided to show my pre-built computer a thing or two and I angrily turned it off and on probably 20 times in a row, in under 1 minute (hey, I was pissed, young, and stupid and decided that turning it off and on over and over would cause it to submit to me and work properly). But, the computer kept working just fine after that. It actually kept going another 4-5 years and was still working on the day I finally replaced it.

So, did I get lucky? Just for the sake of clarification, those problems I was experiencing didn't go away after that. I had to reformat and start over to fix them.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yeah. I would say you got lucky. But like everything in computing, electronics, and life in general the only absolutes are death and taxes.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Almost forgot, I think Frogs anniversary was on the 4th so, Happy Anniversary!

Yes and thx, I also posted a few pics of my new house in OT


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Yes and thx, I also posted a few pics of my new house in OT

I thought the entire forum was an off topic zone.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I thought the entire forum was an off topic zone.










Funny you bring this up because we have been discussing this a lot lately.
I will give a linky. http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...net-4lyfe.html


----------



## TwoCables

May I have a little bit of help with this guy's overclock?

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-sure-why.html

He's overclocking the QX9650 on the UD3P (Rev. 1.0) and having troubles, and I think I need help helping him. I was going to have him come here, but he already has this thread open.


----------



## turbonerds

Hey guys i need some help with OCing please head over http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-2ghz-3-a.html THANKS!!


----------



## ChickenInferno

I kept seeing you guys talk about the Rev 1.0 vs. 1.1 vs 1.6 of the UD3P. Are there any advantages of any of them? (Specifically the 1.0)


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 
I kept seeing you guys talk about the Rev 1.0 vs. 1.1 vs 1.6 of the UD3P. Are there any advantages of any of them? (Specifically the 1.0)

I think that the south bridge cooler changes from 1.0 to 1.1.
Other than that, I wouldn't know









We had a debate about this a couple hundred pages back I think.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I think that the south bridge cooler changes from 1.0 to 1.1.
Other than that, I wouldn't know









We had a debate about this a couple hundred pages back I think.

Okay







. There is a rev. 1.0 for sale on ebay that I may snag so I can get raid up and running. If there's really no difference, then this will be perfect.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I think only differnce in 1.0 and 1.1 is how the nb and sb mounts and maybe the cooler.


----------



## PapaSmurf

1.0 has black PCI-E 1 slots while 1.1 and 1.6 have white ones.

1.0 has different heatsinks on the SB and mosfets at the top.

1.0 and 1.1 use the same bios while 1.6 uses a different bios.

Supposedly the 1.0 and 1.1 are better overclockers, but that hasn't been conclusively proven. Some of the more dedicated OC'ers do prefer the 1.0 and 1.1 over the 1.6 though for that reason.

1.0 and 1.1

Rev. 1.0










Rev 1.1










Rev 1.6


----------



## TwoCables

My Rev. 1.6 UD3P has the NB heatsink turned the other way around. I am affectionately calling my board a Limited Edition. Ahem.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


My Rev. 1.6 UD3P has the NB heatsink turned the other way around. I am affectionately calling my board a Limited Edition. Ahem.


Your heatsink isn't turned around. Only the heatsink cover plate is. It all depended on which way they assembled it. Mine was like that too until I took it off.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Your heatsink isn't turned around. Only the heatsink cover plate is. It all depended on which way they assembled it. Mine was like that too until I took it off.


Wrong. As I said, the entire heatsink is turned around. It is slanted the opposite way too.

How dumb do you think I am? My vision and brain work together just fine, thankyouverymuch.

*Edit:* Wait a sec, I already know the answer to that. You gave it to me nearly a week ago in the CM 690 Club thread.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not always from what I've read in some of the other threads here they don't.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Not always from what I've read in some of the other threads here they don't.


What the hell is your problem with me anyway? What did I ever do to you? I didn't see any reason for you to say that crap to me nearly a week ago in the CM 690 thread.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't have a problem with you, just your attitude. But this is going no place fast and will only end up badly so let's drop this and back on topic, which is something you know nothing about.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I don't have a problem with you, just your attitude. But this is going no place fast and will only end up badly so let's drop this and back on topic, which is something you know nothing about.


No. I will not drop this. It is unresolved, and I fully intend to resolve it.

What attitude? Did I do something to you? Let's resolve this like the grown men that we are. There is no reason why you can't fully explain what you're talking about.

But first, I have a question for you: are you a perfect human being who has no flaws?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Wrong. As I said, the entire heatsink is turned around. It is slanted the opposite way too.

How dumb do you think I am? My vision and brain work together just fine, thankyouverymuch.

*Edit:* Wait a sec, I already know the answer to that. You gave it to me nearly a week ago in the CM 690 Club thread.












Not sure what's going on here but I didn't see him calling you dumb or say anything about your brain or vision.

All I see is you snap at him, so if there is a beef, take it to PM's.


----------



## freakb18c1

selling my q9550 







anybody interested


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
selling my q9550







anybody interested











How much?
And is it the crappy one that couldn't overclock without a HUGE amount of volts?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









How much?
And is it the crappy one that couldn't overclock without a HUGE amount of volts?









lol nah its alright

im running it @ 4.08 with 2.50a for 1200mhz & 1.328v w/ llc with out llc it does 1.296v

4.0ghz 471fsb 2.00d it does. 1.264v

180 shipped crack head price t-ts-ts-ts-s-ts


----------



## Dilyn

You've still neglected to inform me on the price


----------



## freakb18c1

lol its there 180


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
lol its there 180

Wasn't there when I first looked at that post you cheater









If I can scrap together $180 I might just buy it off you. I've always wanted to go quad core to see why everyone says BFBC2 plays infinitely better on quads








However, if you get another person who can buy it right away, just sell it to them. There is no guarantee that I will be able to get paid $180 by the end of this month.


----------



## turbonerds

just finish OCing my 3.4ghz and ram what do u guys think? anything i needa lower?

CPU = Q6600 1.3250 vid
Motherboard = ep45-ud3l 1.1
BIOS Version = f9
Ram = Corsair 6400C4 4-4-4-12 @ 800MHZ

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 378

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: auto
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto
System Memory Multiplier ............:
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 905
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 6
tRCD ................................: 7
tRP..................................: 6
tRAS.................................: 15

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.418 in bios
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.28
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.28
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:
ICH Core............1.100V...........:

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:


----------



## freakb18c1

is that stable as it is? if so either start reducing vcore untill it crashes find the happy medium or go the other way start pushing more fsb till its unstable.


----------



## freakb18c1

that was easy chip $old


----------



## turbonerds

Yeah its stable lol, i'm pretty sure thats the max vcore it could go, started from 1.37 and went up by 1 at a time till i could get a stable result from IBT.


----------



## NoGuru

New Drive

Edit: More tests. I tested with the JMicron and scored 335 in the "AS" test then I tried the ICH10R controller and scored 279.


----------



## Dilyn

Nice mate. I'm gonna be getting an SSD myself... Vertex 2 ftw


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


New Drive

Edit: More tests. I tested with the JMicron and scored 335 in the "AS" test then I tried the ICH10R controller and scored 279.


Where they each in AHCI mode or IDE mode?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


New Drive

Edit: More tests. I tested with the JMicron and scored 335 in the "AS" test then I tried the ICH10R controller and scored 279.


Try these drivers Bud








All the AS-SSD results that say "iaStor" are using them


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Where they each in AHCI mode or IDE mode?


ACHI mode. But I went back to the ICH10R ports because I kept hearing bad things about the JMicrons, and well, I prefer to learn from others mistakes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Try these drivers Bud








All the AS-SSD results that say "iaStor" are using them










I will give them a try. Thanks brother. reps

Edit: could not install. Are you using these AC?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have my DVD-RW's on my JMicron ports and hard drives on the Intel ports, but I don't have an SSD.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I have my DVD-RW's on my JMicron ports and hard drives on the Intel ports, but I don't have an SSD.


That is how I'm set up now too. This question seems silly but it just crossed my mind. Is there a benefit to having the DVD on the JMicron?
I put it on there for ease of cable management.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have five hard drives on mine and two SATA DVD-RW's so it just made sense to keep them separated like that.

The DVD-RW's work just fine on the Intel ports too though. I haven't noticed enough of a difference to say there is any advantage either way.

*Addendum:* I remember back when the 965P-DS3 was first released that some people were having more problems with optical drives on the Intel controller than on the jMicron controller, but that was 3 or 4 years ago and the ICH8 chipset though. I didn't have a SATA optical drive when I used that board so I never ran into it personally. IIRC, the main problem back then was installing Windows from a SATA optical drive on the Intel controller to a raid array on the jMicron (the ICH8 controller doesn't support raid). But I've slept a few times since I was dealing with that.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
ACHI mode. But I went back to the ICH10R ports because I kept hearing bad things about the JMicrons, and well, I prefer to learn from others mistakes.

I will give them a try. Thanks brother. reps

Edit: could not install. *Are you using these AC*?

Yes mate








And they will only install if the "six ports" are set to AHCI so the ICH10R is enabled in the bios









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
That is how I'm set up now too. This question seems silly but it just crossed my mind. Is there a benefit to having the DVD on the JMicron?
I put it on there for ease of cable management.

*I have to run my DVD on the JMicron!*
Cos if I have it in the other one, I can't boot in AHCI








So at a guess, my DVD don't like AHCI


----------



## mllrkllr88

So, I got a UD3P from member here, and it doesn't seem to be working.

Built with:
P4 506J (To murder)
2GB DDR2 Corsair 800mhz
450 W PSU
PCI graphics

The board starts up, displays 2 green, 2 orange, and 2 red phase led's, then turns off. It repeats the cycle endlessly.

Setup:









Video from DIGI cam:


I am totally new to this board so I don't know the light combination meaning, and I don't have the manual. Do know what the problem might be? I really hope this board works and I have simply have a comparability issue or something.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## freakb18c1

does you know what bios it was flashed with?


----------



## Dilyn

Those lights will ALWAYS be on for a couple seconds when turning on the board, don't worry








Would you happen to have the little speaker thing that the board comes with? It might give you a beep code to go by.

I'd say reset the CMOS. Just touch the two pins together with a flathead screw driver - They're at the bottom left if the memory is in the bottom right. There'll be two pins that say CMOS RESET or something like that.
If that doesn't work maybe try a hard CMOS reset by pulling out the battery.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try the DFI/Abit Long Bios Clear. That often times fixes this problem. You must follow ALL of the steps. If you miss one you need to start over from step one. 

Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
Remove the Battery.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
Plug in a PS2 Keyboard.
Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc.
Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Press and hold the Insert Key on the Keyboard.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.
And note that these boards can be VERY picky about booting with an ATI PCI video card. nVidia PCI cards or any PCI-E vid card should work though.


----------



## Dilyn

Do you seriously type all that out, or do you have it on like, a .txt file somewhere


----------



## freakb18c1

LMAO

if its flashed with f4 it needs at least f5 for that p4
F52008/11/03

1. Update CPU microcode(Support Pentium 4/Celeron CPU)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Do you seriously type all that out, or do you have it on like, a .txt file somewhere










I type it out from memory.









But seriously, I have it as one of my Athena entries. But they stopped developing it and don't have a version that will work with FF 4 so I'm either going to have to find something else like it or stick with FF3.66 for a LONG time.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10557/


----------



## PapaSmurf

Double Post


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


LMAO

if its flashed with f4 it needs at least f5 for that p4
F52008/11/03

1. Update CPU microcode(Support Pentium 4/Celeron CPU)


Depends on which revision he has. With those heatsinks it could be a 1.6 where he would need bios FB. But according to the CPU support list ALL of the cpus listed need FB so it's doubtful that any were actually shipped with FA. The board revision should be on the bottom left hand side of the board near the edge of the board.


----------



## mllrkllr88

I am getting worried now, WHY ME









So the board is 1.1 revision. If I try putting my Q6600 in there, it might work. so I could update the bios? Or does that not apply to the 1.1 rev. I already cleared the bios, but I haven't gone as far as battery removal, I am going there next.

I tried 3 different PSU's, 3 different ram types. Is it possible that the crappy PCI card is holding it back? It shouldn't, because I use this on all my heavy OC boards. I have a few things to try, but don't stop thinking about it.

Thanks


----------



## Dilyn

You can try removing the card to see if it'll work.
Do you have a hard drive plugged in? If so, does that hard drive have Windows on it? And was Windows installed in AHCI mode?
You'll need to change the BIOS options to enable AHCI mode on the Intel ICH10R ports or jMicron ports, depending on which one the hard drive is plugged in to (yellow/orange and purple, respectively).


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
You can try removing the card to see if it'll work.
Do you have a hard drive plugged in? If so, does that hard drive have Windows on it? And was Windows installed in AHCI mode?
You'll need to change the BIOS options to enable AHCI mode on the Intel ICH10R ports or jMicron ports, depending on which one the hard drive is plugged in to (yellow/orange and purple, respectively).


I just tried different graphics cards and a different P4 3.2Ghz. No, I don't have the HD plugged in. I just removed the battery and letting it sit for a while.\\

One thing to point out: When I put in a different P4, it lit up and instantly restarted and then fell into the same loop. I think is recognized a different cpu.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88* 
I am getting worried now, WHY ME









So the board is 1.1 revision. If I try putting my Q6600 in there, it might work. so I could update the bios? Or does that not apply to the 1.1 rev. I already cleared the bios, but I haven't gone as far as battery removal, I am going there next.

I tried 3 different PSU's, 3 different ram types. Is it possible that the crappy PCI card is holding it back? It shouldn't, because I use this on all my heavy OC boards. I have a few things to try, but don't stop thinking about it.

Thanks

The Q6600 only requires bios F4 on a Rev 1.1 board and F4 is the original bios for that board. I would definitely try the Q6600 and if it boots, go into the bios, load setup defaults, save and exit, then flash to a more recent bios. I'm nor sure which bios is the preferred one for the 1.1 board, but I would go for the latest one personally.

Only use ONE stick of ram, and make sure that ram is rated to run at the default 1.8vdimm. DO NOT use ram that required higher vdimm at this point. Put that one stick in the slot closest to the cpu.

And unplug everything but the cpu, cpu heatsink, one stick of ram, the video card., and the keyboard. No network cable, mouse, or anything else at this point, but I'm betting it's the cpu not being recognized by the bios. Also DO NOT plug in any of the buttons or lights, especially the RESET button. Use a small screwdriver to short across the start pins instead. It's possible one of your buttons is sticking or the lights are shorting out.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
LMAO

if its flashed with f4 it needs at least f5 for that p4
F52008/11/03

1. Update CPU microcode(Support Pentium 4/Celeron CPU)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The Q6600 only requires bios F4 on a Rev 1.1 board and F4 is the original bios for that board. I would definitely try the Q6600 and if it boots, go into the bios, load setup defaults, save and exit, then flash to a more recent bios. I'm nor sure which bios is the preferred one for the 1.1 board, but I would go for the latest one personally.

Only use ONE stick of ram, and make sure that ram is rated to run at the default 1.8vdimm. DO NOT use ram that required higher vdimm at this point. Put that one stick in the slot closest to the cpu.

And unplug everything but the cpu, cpu heatsink, one stick of ram, the video card., and the keyboard. No network cable, mouse, or anything else at this point, but I'm betting it's the cpu not being recognized by the bios. Also DO NOT plug in any of the buttons or lights, especially the RESET button. Use a small screwdriver to short across the start pins instead. It's possible one of your buttons is sticking or the lights are shorting out.


Both of you guys get the biggest +1 I could ever give!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ploped in the Q66, PRESTO! I was about to get real pissed at the seller, but with your help, everyone is happy.

THANKS,
Dave


----------



## 3volvedcombat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88* 
So, I got a UD3P from member here, and it doesn't seem to be working.

Built with:
P4 506J (To murder)
2GB DDR2 Corsair 800mhz
450 W PSU
PCI graphics

The board starts up, displays 2 green, 2 orange, and 2 red phase led's, then turns off. It repeats the cycle endlessly.

Setup:









Video from DIGI cam:


I am totally new to this board so I don't know the light combination meaning, and I don't have the manual. Do know what the problem might be? I really hope this board works and I have simply have a comparability issue or something.
Thanks,
Dave

From Experience with this common board, here's how i fixed the problems 24/7.

If it starts doing the loop- thats a over-clock issue and the board is doing safety precautions but it cant revert to the backup second bios.

So just do this.

1. Turn it on
2. Let it do its boot till it shuts down
3. Go to the back of the power supply, and at the moment when it shuts down to reboot again(re-loop) you flick the switch on the back of the power supply and let it try to boot again
4. The lights will flash for a mil second then it wont turn on because you switched the power supply off but it still has a little juice in the lines.

5. Just flick the switch on again on the power supply after 30 seconds of wait time
6. Boot the system up

it should just boot right back up on the first bios and just have a red warning screen in the tweaker that says: HOLY **** **** GIGAHORTZ!

You dont need to flash any bios- you dont need this big ass technical fix for it.

True EP45-UD3P over-clockers deal with this all the time, Its not even a big deal and its better then having to take the Cmos battery out if you dig me.

Ive done this like 50 times in 1 day just overclock a dual core on the board, it happens, but its trail and error man.

hahhaahhaha

PS: THOSE LIGHTS ARE TO SHOW THAT ALL 6 PHAZES OF POWER TO THE PROCESSOR ARE OPERATIONAL ON THE BOARD. ITS APART OF ONE OF THE PROGRAMS FOR THE BOARD TO REGULATE POWER USAGES.

and no one told him this? Or you guys didnt know and just wanted to get strait into flashing..
Its cool though- Read the manual on the board dude it tells you allot you know


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88* 
Both of you guys get the biggest +1 I could ever give!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ploped in the Q66, PRESTO! I was about to get real pissed at the seller, but with your help, everyone is happy.

THANKS,
Dave

So what bios did it have on it?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:



You dont need to flash any bios- you dont need this big ass technical fix for it.

True EP45-UD3P over-clockers deal with this all the time, Its not even a big deal and its better then having to take the Cmos battery out if you dig me.

Ive done this like 50 times in 1 day just overclock a dual core on the board, it happens, but its trail and error man.

hahhaahhaha


But you are wrong!!!! This board had the first bios rev loaded when I got it (WHICH DOESNT SUPPORT P4's)! It was looping because it couldn't recognize the CPU. It had nothing to do with overclocking for many reasons, but the biggest is that I had cleared the cmos. When I put a CPU in that is could recognize, then it booted just fine. Once I flashed to the newest bios, put in the P4 and all is great!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quick question:

So I was able to get the P4 506 to boot at 4.3Ghz, at 1.4v. But the problem is that 1.4 is the max voltage it will let me set. That doesn't work for me, I need 1.9v - 2.0v, I am going for a 6 to 7Ghz on a BIG liquid setup. I am thinking that I disabled something in the bois that locked me out of the higher voltages. I need that 1.9v what happen?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Did you load setup defaults and then save and exit in the bios right after you flashed the bios? If not, do that, then shut the system down completely, unplug the PSU, hold the power on button down for 30 seconds, then power it back up to make sure that it is fully recognizing the P4. Sometimes if you don't do that after a flash, and especially after a CPU switch the bios gets confused and needs to be reset like this to get it to work properly. If that doesn't help post back and maybe one of the others will have an idea.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Did you load setup defaults and then save and exit in the bios right after you flashed the bios? If not, do that, then shut the system down completely, unplug the PSU, hold the power on button down for 30 seconds, then power it back up to make sure that it is fully recognizing the P4. Sometimes if you don't do that after a flash, and especially after a CPU switch the bios gets confused and needs to be reset like this to get it to work properly. If that doesn't help post back and maybe one of the others will have an idea.


I did load the setup defaults (but didn't power down) and I am sure the board recognizes because it shows up correct in the bios and CPUZ shows it correct when in win7. It wont let me set a voltage higher than 1.4.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I still recommend doing what I posted though. It might who up as the correct cpu in the bios and CPU-Z, but that doesn't mean that it's fully recognized. It will only take you a couple of minutes to do it and that will eliminate any possibility of it being the problem. I've seen it happen time and time again on boards with highly configurable bios like DFI, Abit, and Gigabyte. Sometimes not ALL of the information is changed to fully support the different processor.

It's worth a shot, but you do what you wish.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Ok, I just flashed with F10 for the second time and followed your guidelines, but no difference. All settings untouched and:


----------



## PapaSmurf

I didn't mean that you needed to re-flash, just load setup defaults, power down, etc. But at least we've eliminated that as a problem.

Hopefully NoGuru will be along soon as he's better with these boards than I am when it comes to overclocking them. I'm betting he knows exactly what the problem is.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I didn't mean that you needed to re-flash, just load setup defaults, power down, etc. But at least we've eliminated that as a problem.

Hopefully NoGuru will be along soon as he's better with these boards than I am when it comes to overclocking them. I'm betting he knows exactly what the problem is.


Thanks for all your help man! I'd rep you again, but it would screw up your Unique Rep. I could paypal you some beer money? Just PM me your paypal email!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't drink beer, but thanks anyway. As far as unique reps go, who cares. That's not the reason I'm here anyway.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

NoGuru is a UD3 Guru for sure....


----------



## battlecryawesome

Yes he is, helps me every day... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1288743
oh i rep ed Papa smurf to


----------



## PapaSmurf

I was wondering who b.c.a was. Thanks. I appreciate it that.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

my god.... what is up with newegg?

i ordered G.Skill F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI's and EnzoTech BCC9 Ram Sinks.
the packaging was terrible...
it all came in a GIANT lightly padded envelope, and when i say GIANT i mean like 2FT tall and 1FT wide envelope. the bottom of the envelope was ripped and the G.Skill's were hanging out. one of the corners of the G.Skill package is messed up. *** were they thinking when they packaged this stuff...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Try the DFI/Abit Long Bios Clear. That often times fixes this problem. You must follow ALL of the steps. If you miss one you need to start over from step one. 

Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
Remove the Battery.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
Plug in a PS2 Keyboard.
Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc.
Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Press and hold the Insert Key on the Keyboard.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.
And note that these boards can be VERY picky about booting with an ATI PCI video card. nVidia PCI cards or any PCI-E vid card should work though.


Adding this to my list of useful crap. Might need it some day. thx Papa


----------



## PapaSmurf

My GSkill came packaged like that and my package arrived just fine. I've received a LOT of items packaged like that and to date I've never had one messed up like that. I'm thinking the carrier had more to do with it than Newegg did.

Now the way they package hard drives and blank DVD or CD disks is a crime against humanity. They should be horsewhipped for the way they package those items.

But I wouldn't be surprised if they have a bunch of illegal aliens working in their shipping department. They just don't give a rat's patootie about the quality of work they put out as long as they get their paycheck.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Adding this to my list of useful crap. Might need it some day. thx Papa










Your welcome. It's saved my bacon on more than one occasion.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

man im COLD

can't wait to put my Radiator up near the a/c unit..


----------



## PizzaMan

What kind of A/C unit is that coming from?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Haier 8800BTU Window Unit.
and the temp reading was with the unit on the low speed setting and the dial goes from 1-9 and it's currently on 7. i had it on high once, it gets so cold in here i can't stand it.

the tech station i made is sitting on a wire rack shelf in front on the a/c unit. with a board mounted to the tech station the a/c vent blows about 7 in over top of the board. so my idea is to mount my radiator in the direct path of the cold air from the unit and mount 3 fans in a pull. this way the rad will be cooled by ultra low temps at all times.

going today to get a radiator and do a mock up to make sure it's gonna sit right.


----------



## GOTFrog

wow that's interesting


----------



## Grobinov.

BIG PROBLEM! For me atleast.. Ive never setup raid before, I have an 80gb wd drive and a 400gb wd drive...and i have ep45-ud3p mobo, read through the manual to set it up...heres what i did turned raid on and what not and bios, then started up pc and brougght me to the screen where i hit control I, i setup a raid array and created a volume...but for some reason it only allowed me to created a 149gb volume..but w/e im a raid newb so i did it anyways...then i save the new volume with the two drives and go to the next screen where i hit control G, BUT it only shows one drive! one 80gb drive! im thinking maybe that 1 80gb drive its showing is my 80gb ide drive or something, or not, maybe its the 80gb SATA drive, ( i have 1x 80gb sata drive, 1x 400gb sata drive and 1x 80gb ide drives) the point is it only shows one drive...and when i try to create a raid it sais not enough room or w/e and it only shows one drive...so i thought hey maybe since i created an array it would work... and no, it didnt work, now the big problem is....the raid didnt work, and I CANT get my computer to read my 80gb sata drive no matter what, i even deleted the volume, deleted everything i did, and turned off the raid option in bios....did everything..and it just wont read my 80gb sata drive, i even switched the ports they are plugged into on the mobo and it still only reads my 400gb drive!! Why wont my system read my 80gb satadrive now, whats going on!whats going on!?

PS: when i right click the c:drive and go to hardware, where it usually shows all your drives installed on your computer, my 80 gig and my 400gb show up..So the computer is reading it but its not showing up...? does this mean the raid worked? and thats why its not showing up? although my drive isnt any bigger its the same exact size it always was and it seems the 80gb one is just not showing up..because i did delete the volume i created and switched the ports etc etc...Im so confused!

also ps: could it be its because im a raid newb...and i just realized your supposed to setup raid BEFORE installing windows on the drives..? lol? i setup the whole raid thing after windows installation and after ive been using this computer for 3 weeks.. =/ could that be why its being glitchy and my 80 gig drive has disappeared?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

as far as i remember RAID needs to be on 2 exact equal drives.
so if you have 2 80GB drives you could RAID them and use the 400GB drives as a storage drive.
i have only done raid 1 time and i used 2 - 320GB drives for RAID Zero.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
wow that's interesting









my thought is this though... with the warmth from the machine and the rad warm and ice cold air blowing over it won't i see condensation? i don't think it would get that hot from just the cpu though..


----------



## GOTFrog

you might see some sweating from the rad. I dont think that the water will keep the low temp for long in the tubing.

For the raid you need to set raid 5 to take 2 HD of different size to make one bigger HDD, for raid 1 and 0 you need 2 drive of same size


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:

you might see some sweating from the rad. I dont think that the water will keep the low temp for long in the tubing.
well, we will see soon. getting a few pieces at a time until loop is done


----------



## GOTFrog

Sweet I wished I could go that route but I'm not allowed to upgrade my PC for the next year or so


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


my thought is this though... with the warmth from the machine and the rad warm and ice cold air blowing over it won't i see condensation? i don't think it would get that hot from just the cpu though..


I think it only works the opposite way: warm, moist air condenses onto cold objects. I mean, I don't know (or think) that cold air can condense onto a warm object.

Think about taking a really cold object outside on a day like today where the Dew Point is easily above 65Â°F, and the temperature is like 85Â°F: that warm moist air just condenses right onto the cold surface. But now think about taking a warm object outside on a really cold day in the fall: if I remember correctly, nothing happens.

But I feel like I'm wrong and I want to kinda learn whether or not I'm wrong.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

hmm, actually i think your right. with the rad warm and cold air blowing on it, it might be ok. i am sure if the role was reversed and the rad was cold and i was blowing warm on it, it would condense... great point.
first i need to finish moving my stuff from my CM690 to my CM690 II Adv. 
once i have this all done, then i will start on the tech bench and playing around with ideas on mounting stuff in certain areas.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
hmm, actually i think your right. with the rad warm and cold air blowing on it, it might be ok. i am sure if the role was reversed and the rad was cold and i was blowing warm on it, it would condense... great point.

hehe I am so tempted to put a really warm object in the fridge to test this - but I have no memories of warm things condensing due to cold surrounding air, so I think I'll please my laziness and just stay seated.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
first i need to finish moving my stuff from my CM690 to my CM690 II Adv.
once i have this all done, then i will start on the tech bench and playing around with ideas on mounting stuff in certain areas.

Oooo nice!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

and i might as well ask here about this.

CM690II Adv has 2 SATA cables for the front header. an esata and the x-dock.
i will be running 2 DVD drives on this new case. so, hard drives to yellow like i have them now, front panel esata and x-dock to yellow and the 2 DVD drives can go to purple one's? am i correct? will have any issues?
i just wanna keep it all clean inside and not a lot of cables going every which way


----------



## Grobinov.

how do u make the ht/fsb faster with this board?


----------



## Dilyn

There's an FSB option beneath the multipliers.
It's a separated section, but after you finish adjusting the multiplier you turn on host control and then the next line should turn from unselectable text to white selectable/editable text that you can increase or decrease.
If you don't know where ANY of the board options are, in BIOS you go into the very top left option called M.I.T.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*


Quick question:

So I was able to get the P4 506 to boot at 4.3Ghz, at 1.4v. But the problem is that 1.4 is the max voltage it will let me set. That doesn't work for me, I need 1.9v - 2.0v, I am going for a 6 to 7Ghz on a BIG liquid setup. I am thinking that I disabled something in the bois that locked me out of the higher voltages. I need that 1.9v what happen?


Anything? I have since tried differnt bios's and different P4's. I need to set the voltage higher than 1.4v that's weak! Does this board treat every P4 this way, if so, its junk to me


----------



## PDXMark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


hmm, actually i think your right. with the rad warm and cold air blowing on it, it might be ok. i am sure if the role was reversed and the rad was cold and i was blowing warm on it, it would condense... great point.
first i need to finish moving my stuff from my CM690 to my CM690 II Adv. 
once i have this all done, then i will start on the tech bench and playing around with ideas on mounting stuff in certain areas.


Here is what I found out just before any accident occurred...
I don't have A/C and the last couple of day were warm. House mates don't understand how to keep a house cool without A/C and the power lines in the walls are over 80 years old. So I don't even allow loads of that kind because I don't think the line is dedicated 15A, but the breaker is 15A. The house is laced with fiber wrapped one-way, each section of the house is a daisy-chain, no outlets are dedicated or grounded.

Anyways, I decided to put my CPU on ice. Took the rad off the case and submerged it with cold tap water, once in a while I'd put a block of ice I froze or Ice-Cube in the tub on the rad. Had temps of 46c running 450x9 on IBT, 7 passes. The CPU would idle at 22c-23c. GTA4, 34c @ 72% load.









I came home after work on the first cooler night after the four day heat up and turned the PC and done some surfing. Put some ice in the tub a little later[a lot of ice really] and did some testing at 500x9, 1.3875vcore and passed IBT, 7 passes @ 56c. I was like damn... Then I looked over and saw condensation on the line in and out of the rad. I almost pooed myself, but I held it in and turned the machine off quickly. Upon further inspection of the CPU waterblock, I found an area of condensation building, getting ready to drop down onto the P45 chip sink, maybe behind it. Discharged the capacitors and started taking apart the machine, again. Once I got the block off and CPU out, I found a small puddle of moister on the CPU retainer brace and the sides of the copper on the waterblock were saturated.

Everything is ok now. Disaster averted! I learned my lesson and was lucky not to learn it hard!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*


Anything? I have since tried differnt bios's and different P4's. I need to set the voltage higher than 1.4v that's weak! Does this board treat every P4 this way, if so, its junk to me










Bad new is that P4's max out at 1.40v's on this board.
Good news is I sent the guy who makes the BIOS a PM to see if he can get us a solution or new BIOS for the P4's.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


and i might as well ask here about this.

CM690II Adv has 2 SATA cables for the front header. an esata and the x-dock. 
i will be running 2 DVD drives on this new case. so, hard drives to yellow like i have them now, front panel esata and x-dock to yellow and the 2 DVD drives can go to purple one's? am i correct? will have any issues? 
i just wanna keep it all clean inside and not a lot of cables going every which way


yea that will work you'll be fine


----------



## ChesterMech

Good day all,

Awhile ago, PapaSmurf posted some info indicating that he had had problems with stability as a result of cpu and mch ref voltages.

For the past 6 months I have not been able to get past the 520mhz fsb zone with any sort of stability. Even with PapaSmurf's tip...

A few days ago I was looking at the voltages in ET6 and discovered that I had a vdrop relating to dram termination and channel a/b reference voltages. I'm running G Skill 1200Mhz Trident's. I set the voltage at 1.9, term and channel ref's to 50% of that, however, ET6 showed term and channel ref's at .9 v instead of .95v. After I corrected this error, I'm stable, so far, at 546Mhz fsb.

Also, I have found that for some reason, at least for me, that FireFox is VERY sensitive to an unstable overclock...so then I use FireFox as a stability tester, to a small degree.

Posting this info just in case it helps someone.

Ciao


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Bad new is that P4's max out at 1.40v's on this board.
Good news is I sent the guy who makes the BIOS a PM to see if he can get us a solution or new BIOS for the P4's.


Thanks, +1

That would be crazy to get a special bios just for this!

One more thing, would you share your bios settings for the P4 you have in your sig? That is amazing for 1.4v!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

my new toy.....
Hope to have in under water on my tech bench about a month from now.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


my new toy.....
Hope to have in under water on my tech bench about a month from now.


I think you will have fun with that board


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i hope so, the patriot's and maybe the E6750 to start with and learn the in's and out's.
could i use that sound card on my UD3P ?
i wonder how good it really is?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i hope so, the patriot's and maybe the E6750 to start with and learn the in's and out's.
could i use that sound card on my UD3P ?
i wonder how good it really is?


The Sound Blaster Live?


----------



## Dilyn

Doesn't that card absolutely suck balls?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


The Sound Blaster Live?


the stock sound card that came with this Rampage 
it says Supreme FX II


----------



## Dilyn

It's just a riser card. They ran out of room on the board for onboard audio, and so they put that on instead. 
It's nothing worth bragging about, but it's a decent enough sound card.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


It's just a riser card. They ran out of room on the board for onboard audio, and so they put that on instead. 
It's nothing worth bragging about, but it's a decent enough sound card.


ya i actually google'd it and found this

Quote:



The SupremeFX is nothing more than an onboard audio riser


ok, well on the bench i need no sound. so i will throw it in the closet next to the other asus sound card i have and maybe buy something else.


----------



## Dilyn

I will be doing some work this week and making some more cash. Don't get paid till next week though








Anyone see any sweet deals on a Haf 932 or something?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


the stock sound card that came with this Rampage 
it says Supreme FX II


It's almost as good as the X-Fi Xtreme Audio which is no better than the Sound Blaster Audigy SE, except that it uses those X-Fi features, like the X-Fi Crystalizer.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It's almost as good as the X-Fi Xtreme Audio which is no better than the Sound Blaster Audigy SE, except that it uses those X-Fi features, like the X-Fi Crystalizer.









might go with the X-Fi XtremeGamer like you.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


might go with the X-Fi XtremeGamer like you.


It's not a bad idea, man! People might think it's silly to recommend what you have in your system, but I can't deny how happy I am with it and how it continues to impress me every single day even though I've owned it since 3/12/08!


----------



## Dilyn

You have a superb memory, you know that?

I love my sound card. It's so perty


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
You have a superb memory, you know that?

I love my sound card. It's so perty









I kinda cheated. I mean, I know my rig was born on the 12th, and I know that the sound card was one of the parts it was born with, but I don't quite remember how I figured out the date. But, I do remember that when I learned the date, I knew it was true somehow.


----------



## Dilyn

I got all my parts for my first rig on Christmas day, but it wasn't fully born until June


----------



## bk7794

So Im thinking of getting a better cpu cooler for the hotter days. You think its worth it for my mobo?

Someone wanna take a look at my bios settings well voltage settings? 
This is for 3.8ghz. My summer highest overclock. The memory is at 448mhz stock 5-5-5-15 running at 1.9v.

Quote:



CPU =Q9550 
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = OCZ value Ram.









MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:.5
CPU Frequency .......................:448

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Im a bit unsure of my Dram performance control. 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 896
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: off
CPU Vcore............................:1.25
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.22
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.5
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:0.76

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.16 (needs 1 notch more I think)
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:0.85
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:0.9
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:stock
ICH Core............1.100V...........:stock

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:1.9
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:0.9
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:0.9
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:0.9


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


So Im thinking of getting a better cpu cooler for the hotter days. You think its worth it for my mobo?


are you running your cooler with push pull ?

Quote:



Noctua nh-u12p freeze 2 75cfm xigmatek fans shroud


Noctua makes a great cooler, the Xigmatek fan's just don't have that good of staric pressure for a cpu cooler in my opinion.

i run a TRUE with push pull high speed yate loon's.
some people say Gentle Typhoon AP-15's are the way to go, other's say Yate Loon.

The Noctua NH-D14 is Awesome with 3 fan's
The Megahalems Rev.B with push pull is top notch.
The Thermalright True with push pull is legendary.
The H50 is ideal too.

heck, i even know guys cooling Q9550's overclocked to around 3.8 on UD3 boards using the cheap Cooler Master Hyper 212+ with push pull.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


are you running your cooler with push pull ?

Noctua makes a great cooler, the Xigmatek fan's just don't have that good of staric pressure for a cpu cooler in my opinion.

i run a TRUE with push pull high speed yate loon's.
some people say Gentle Typhoon AP-15's are the way to go, other's say Yate Loon.

The Noctua NH-D14 is Awesome with 3 fan's
The Megahalems Rev.B with push pull is top notch.
The Thermalright True with push pull is legendary.
The H50 is ideal too.

heck, i even know guys cooling Q9550's overclocked to around 3.8 on UD3 boards using the cheap Cooler Master Hyper 212+ with push pull.


Its doing its job. keeps it great under 50c on the hottest days with 2 [email protected] Right now at 3.8ghz Im seeing around 53c Im gonna guess.

I was looking around when I bought these fans and these fans came up as one of the better budget ones.

I was thinking of a thermalright Venemous X hows that?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Ven X is very good. you just need to be careful when mounting it to not tighten it down all the way because of the weight it's know to damage boards. if you look in the for sale section i know there are 2 TRUE's for sale right now for great prices. look at jab-tech or petras for some yate loon high speed ones and you will be set. or look at 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=22034

and they come with 3 pin connectors and sleeved for 8.95


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Ven X is very good. you just need to be careful when mounting it to not tighten it down all the way because of the weight it's know to damage boards. if you look in the for sale section i know there are 2 TRUE's for sale right now for great prices. look at jab-tech or petras for some yate loon high speed ones and you will be set. or look at 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=22034

and they come with 3 pin connectors and sleeved for 8.95


Good to know about the Ven-x. The true's I heard to not even bother because there would only be a degree or two difference.


----------



## freakb18c1

my true had a 6c less @ load then the V-X i tried 100 times to get that damn thing to our perform my true even used the true mounts and brackets. no dice 
p-mod+ true>VX


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


Good to know about the Ven-x. The true's I heard to not even bother because there would only be a degree or two difference.


if you do the pressure mod on a TRUE you will be good to go. i on the other hand do not need to do the pressure mod, mine has tons of pressure and i have owned it since it came out, and it's lapped pretty good.

and info on the pressure mod is right here.

Pressure Mod

so get a TRUE for 50.00 or so here and a .50 washer and 2 fans for push pull and your set.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
if you do the pressure mod on a TRUE you will be good to go. i on the other hand do not need to do the pressure mod, mine has tons of pressure and i have owned it since it came out, and it's lapped pretty good.

and info on the pressure mod is right here.

Pressure Mod

so get a TRUE for 50.00 or so here and a .50 washer and 2 fans for push pull and your set.

Lol it took me a while to find the washer hahaa. I know but I made another post and was thinking of getting it, It was tempting but Im debating. I mean if I get a True and its screwy I will have to take my whole pc apart to put the stupid noctua one back. I think Im gonna wait until I mod my case to get one.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well to be honest you can't go wrong with a TRUE either way. i know of a few people besides myself that don't use the pressure mod and they have no issues.

right now as we speak, my True is running a single Ultra Kaze 3000 rpm fan and at idle my temps are 36 36 38 36 and thats at 4207.5 and i run my stuff 24/7.

this week i am moving my stuff to a new case and will be running my TRUE with high speed yate loon's in a push pull and again with no pressure mod.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
well to be honest you can't go wrong with a TRUE either way. i know of a few people besides myself that don't use the pressure mod and they have no issues.

right now as we speak, my True is running a single Ultra Kaze 3000 rpm fan and at idle my temps are 36 36 38 36 and thats at 4207.5 and i run my stuff 24/7.

this week i am moving my stuff to a new case and will be running my TRUE with high speed yate loon's in a push pull and again with no pressure mod.

hows the load and ambient temps?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

3hrs of prime95 blend max 60c
ambient temps in here.... frigid. 18.8c
and true is loaded with dust bunnies 100% solid......... LOL
and Ultra Kaze 3K running at 50% or 1455rpm


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


3hrs of prime95 blend max 60c
ambient temps in here.... frigid. 18.8c
and true is loaded with dust bunnies 100% solid......... LOL
and Ultra Kaze 3K running at 50% or 1455rpm


18c! my ambient is like 25 right now. I get like 67c @ 4ghz Ill do some more research. I must say you really did influence my opinion.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


18c! my ambient is like 25 right now. I get like 67c @ 4ghz Ill do some more research. I must say you really did influence my opinion.


ya it's kinda cold in here, during the day i keep it around 21c in here when the machine is idle, but in the evening when i am on the machine i like to keep it around 14-18c.

but going to water cooling soon on another machine, can't wait to see what -5c cold air will do for my water cooling...

I'm glad i could help...good luck


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ya it's kinda cold in here, during the day i keep it around 21c in here when the machine is idle, but in the evening when i am on the machine i like to keep it around 14-18c.

but going to water cooling soon on another machine, can't wait to see what -5c cold air will do for my water cooling...

I'm glad i could help...good luck


I got a question. How you keep your room so cool?


----------



## PapaSmurf

He lives in an igloo.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


I got a question. How you keep your room so cool?


Window AC unit in a small room with the door closed. Great for benching.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


He lives in an igloo.










Few weeks back I went there to bench and thought, "I better wear long sleeves" and it was about 84 F outside.


----------



## Dilyn

See since I'm poor I stole a giant fan from my basement and it's been blowing at my GPU every time I play video games till I can clean it out.
It now sits at 68C with every game maxed out


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


See since I'm poor I stole a giant fan from my basement and it's been blowing at my GPU every time I play video games till I can clean it out.
It now sits at 68C with every game maxed out










How hot is it without that extra fan?


----------



## steven937595

just popping in to ask about my overclock (not listed). i was wondering if
1.36 cpu term
1.36 mch core
0.901 for cpu ref
EDIT2: or ~0.918 cpu ref w/ 1.34 mch core -testing
0.901 mch ref

would be safe? i'm sorta re-learning my system, trying to get 500fsb stable. just passed 20passes IBT on maximum with this. froze after 4hr's p95 large fft's with 1.34 mch core.

it's the only thing that seems to keep it stable being in that range, and need to know if it's gonna do me damage for my normal OC. got my q9550 at 3.7, but gonna push to 4.0 maybe 4.25 if i can get it stable
FYI edit: very good airflow in case. excellent cable management, memory cooler, added intake/s and exhaust
edit2:1.36mch core failed p95 large fft's after 30mins. don't know what's holding me back


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
How hot is it without that extra fan?

Very hot.
But I just picked up some 91% Isopropyl alcohol from the local Walgreens and got a screw driver that works








Time to get to work!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Now you're talkin'.


----------



## Dilyn

I wish that I had a screw driver that would deal with these four stupid screws.
I'm going to go get a friggin flat head and try that.


----------



## PapaSmurf

What are you trying to remove? What type of screw heads does it have?


----------



## Dilyn

Apparently, on the 5770 (reference), there are only four screws that must be removed to get the heatsink off of the card. It's the four screws holding in the bracket on the back. They have springs on them.
The problem is, those four screws are different than the other screws on the rest of the card. For whatever reason, I don't know why. But they seem to be a phillips head, but are too shallow for a phillips to successfully fit into them.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Apparently, on the 5770 (reference), there are only four screws that must be removed to get the heatsink off of the card. It's the four screws holding in the bracket on the back. They have springs on them.
The problem is, those four screws are different than the other screws on the rest of the card. For whatever reason, I don't know why. But they seem to be a phillips head, but are too shallow for a phillips to successfully fit into them.

Yeah, I hear ya. Those screws require the use of a pretty big phillips screwdriver.


----------



## Dilyn

Really?
A big one?

I will be super pissed.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Really?
A big one?

I will be super pissed.

A big one!

Go big, or go home.


----------



## Dilyn

Are you being serious?

I'm going to cry if it works out like that.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Are you being serious?

I'm going to cry if it works out like that.

Well, it's better than using a small one.









But seriously: screws like that are best used with the bigger screwdrivers.


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Apparently, on the 5770 (reference), there are only four screws that must be removed to get the heatsink off of the card. It's the four screws holding in the bracket on the back. They have springs on them.
The problem is, those four screws are different than the other screws on the rest of the card. For whatever reason, I don't know why. But they seem to be a phillips head, but are too shallow for a phillips to successfully fit into them.

I run NVidia....so I haven't an ATI clue, however...there is a screw that requires a special driver...it looks like a philips (star) but is called a "Posi".
So then, maybe you need a posi driver?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
I run NVidia....so I haven't an ATI clue, however...there is a screw that requires a special driver...it looks like a philips (star) but is called a "Posi".
So then, maybe you need a posi driver?

These are definitely phillips screws.


----------



## PizzaMan

I've found Allen/Hex keys work well for those star heads. Yes, bigger heads seem to work better when screwing.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

since i have my side panels off, i looked at my 5770 Hawk, they are for sure Phillips. smaller one's too.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Well, it's better than using a small one.









But seriously: screws like that are best used with the bigger screwdrivers.

I'll have to try that. If it works, I'm going to come over to your house and beat you with three tiny screw drivers though. Better hope you're wrong









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
I run NVidia....so I haven't an ATI clue, however...there is a screw that requires a special driver...it looks like a philips (star) but is called a "Posi".
So then, maybe you need a posi driver?










Possibly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
These are definitely phillips screws.









How would you know?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I've found Allen/Hex keys work well for those star heads. Yes, bigger heads seem to work better when screwing.

lol wow.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I'll have to try that. If it works, I'm going to come over to your house and beat you with three tiny screw drivers though. Better hope you're wrong









Due to the shallow depth, the bigger ones are the only ones that can work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
How would you know?









I looked at every single 5770 on Newegg. Then I did a Google Image search.


----------



## Dilyn

I should rep you just for that kind of dedication.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 







I should rep you just for that kind of dedication.

hehehe


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Q9300 or Q6700, which is better for... well anything..
need a good quad to fold on and play around with.

Q9300 new 139.00 and Q6700 around 150.00 or so


----------



## PapaSmurf

The Q6700 has more cache and is clocked higher so it would fold better. You would probably have to OC the Q9300 about 25% higher than the Q6700 for it to produce as much as the Q6700. At 3.00 GHz, (which should be fairly easy) the Q6700 should be able to produce about 6,000 to 7,000 PPD depending on the WU's you get.

For only a $10 difference the Q67 is the only logical choice.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

right, that was my thought, for only 10.00 more..
i was just curious since i already have a mass of P4's, a Celeron, E6750, E6420, Q9550.
i wanted something i could leave in there on the Rampage X48 or the UD3P Rev 1.1 to fold on and when i wanted to play around and bench i could swap it out for something else to burn up. plus it will be on water cooling so maybe the Q6700 could be fun... have to get it then...


----------



## grillinman

Anybody have any suggestions for getting a Q9550 Prime stable on a UD3LR? It's pretty solid at 3.8 right now but not Prime stable (first 2 cores fail immediately).

VID: 1.2
VCore: 1.35
PLL: 1.3
MCH: 1.3

I can post a full template if needed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grillinman*


Anybody have any suggestions for getting a Q9550 Prime stable on a UD3LR? It's pretty solid at 3.8 right now but not Prime stable (first 2 cores fail immediately).

VID: 1.2
VCore: 1.35
PLL: 1.3
MCH: 1.3

I can post a full template if needed. Thanks in advance!


I'd enjoy seeing the full template (preferably the famous one that I have attached), but I think raising the PLL a little might help!

If you copy/paste the text into the body of a post, then be sure to change the font of the pasted text to Courier New. Oh, and using the Code tags or Quote tags doesn't change anything, so don't worry about using either of them.


----------



## Dilyn

Code tags are preferred by me, personally


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Code tags are preferred by me, personally










Interesting! Why?


----------



## Dilyn

Code tags allow you to scroll, yes?
That way, the quote isn't this massively long post. It's a massively long scrollable post


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Code tags allow you to scroll, yes?
That way, the quote isn't this massively long post. It's a massively long scrollable post










Oh dude... That's a damn good point.


----------



## Dilyn

Insert Internet bow... NOW.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Insert Internet bow... NOW.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



CPU = Q9550 E0
Motherboard = 1.1
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = F2-9600CL5D-4GBTD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231271

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 7x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.75GHz (500x7.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: auto

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 100ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30625V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.360V
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570V
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.901V

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.340V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.901V
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.010V
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.610V
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.900V (it's 1.8v ram, but g.skill recommended use 1.9v. overkill but now it rejects lower voltage)
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.950V
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: auto


well i honestly don't know what to do, as lots of configs with different references haven't helped. the same reason i gave up last time (at 471), but now i could probably achieve that. willing to try anything to get it stable if anyone would be as kind to give advice


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


well i honestly don't know what to do, as lots of configs with different references haven't helped. the same reason i gave up last time (at 471), but now i could probably achieve that. willing to try anything to get it stable if anyone would be as kind to give advice


I am curious about just one thing: why aren't you using the x8.5 multiplier?


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I am curious about just one thing: why aren't you using the x8.5 multiplier?


gonna go for the big 4.25/4.0 when i get the 500fsb stable. one thing at at time?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


gonna go for the big 4.25/4.0 when i get the 500fsb stable. one thing at at time?


But I still don't know why you're not using the x8.5 multiplier instead. It would allow you to use a lower FSB clock.

I dunno, I guess perhaps this is an overclocking method I haven't learned about yet.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But I still don't know why you're not using the x8.5 multiplier instead. It would allow you to use a lower FSB clock.


but not if i go for 500x8.5 (4.25)
just means i gotta put up with stabalizing fsb at same time later

trying to get 500 stable so i can just bump up multiplier and vcore accordingly


----------



## steven937595

u really don't understand??? i'm not keeping it like this. once i get 500fsb STABLE, then i'm immediately going to crank up the multiplier for the cpu. i don't want multiple variables at the same time. maybe i'm missing something here. would it be better to do it at the same time???

edit: well now that i think about it, i guess i could. just test small fft's/large fft's accordingly. but the trick up my sleeve was going to be using IBT runs to test the cpu at diff voltages before the long process of prime 95. i think IBT/LinX depends on both


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


u really don't understand??? i'm not keeping it like this. once i get 500fsb STABLE, then i'm immediately going to crank up the multiplier for the cpu. i don't want multiple variables at the same time. maybe i'm missing something here. would it be better to do it at the same time???


I understood the moment you explained it in the post right before the one I am replying to now. But I didn't reply because I figured perhaps I just needed to wait and see if this was a common overclocking method that I haven't heard of yet (which is actually very possible).

But to date, I haven't seen anyone do it this way. I am used to seeing people just leave the multiplier at the default (the highest setting), and then just overclock.

I have also been told that one of the only reasons to raise the multiplier is to jump past any FSB holes that might be encountered while raising the FSB clock.

When you finally raise the multiplier from 7.5 to 8.5, it will make it unstable instantly. I mean, let's say you get 500x7.5 stable. That's 3.750GHz. But then raising the multiplier to 8.5 is going to make a huge jump from 3.750 GHz to 4.250 GHz creating all kinds of instability.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I understood the moment you explained it in the post right before the one I am replying to now. But I didn't reply because I figured perhaps I just needed to wait and see if this was a common overclocking method that I haven't heard of yet (which is actually very possible).

But to date, I haven't seen anyone do it this way. I am used to seeing people just leave the multiplier at the default (the highest setting), and then just overclock.

I have also been told that one of the only reasons to raise the multiplier is to jump past any FSB holes that might be encountered while raising the FSB clock.

When you finally raise the multiplier from 7.5 to 8.5, it will make it unstable instantly. I mean, let's say you get 500x7.5 stable. That's 3.750GHz. But then raising the multiplier to 8.5 is going to make a huge jump from 3.750 GHz to 4.250 GHz creating all kinds of instability.


thank you for the insight man. personally i see it more like amd overclocking with black chips








would having a different multiplier/clock speed affect fsb stability? was going to take the unlocked multiplier road and turn up multiplier, and vcore until stable, then once more (not the insane .5ghz step)
rather 500x7.5 (3.75), x8 (4.00), then 8.5 (4.25).

also because i never took the time to perfect my previous overclock. idk if it can work with lower volts or not. think i'm gonna fiddle around a bit more (large fft froze 23mins): and see if it would make a difference


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


thank you for the insight man. personally i see it more like amd overclocking with black chips








would having a different multiplier/clock speed affect fsb stability? was going to take the unlocked multiplier road and turn up multiplier, and vcore until stable, then once more (not the insane .5ghz step)
rather 500x7.5 (3.75), x8 (4.00), then 8.5 (4.25).

also because i never took the time to perfect my previous overclock. idk if it can work with lower volts or not. think i'm gonna fiddle around a bit more (large fft froze 23mins): and see if it would make a difference


I may not yet be good at overclocking with the P45 chipset (I know the EVGA 680i SLI board better), but I know one thing: overclocking is very different between even the 680i and the P45, so it most _certainly_ has to be even _more_ different between AMD and Intel.

In other words, I have never overclocked with AMD, nor have I ever seen it done. So, I think I now know why I have never seen anyone overclock any other way than using the highest multiplier during the entire time they're adjusting and tweaking their overclock.

So, try to stick with the highest multiplier unless you run into a FSB hole (meaning, where you ask for help and everyone ends up agreeing that it's a FSB hole).


----------



## steven937595

well i can't seem to get the fsb stable, (changed settings (dialed down) lasted 1.5hrs large fft's) and just decided to turn up the multiplier to 8 for 4ghz. for kicks and a starting point i didn't bump the vcore (previous was un-optimized). surprisingly got 3min 22sec small ffts. gonna most likely have to dial down fsb to 490, but atleast i have somewhere to go, as i never before could get past 471 (last attempt at oc)


----------



## TwoCables

What the hell....... every thread I am subscribed to!

*Everyone: do not reply to saha. This is spam.*


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


What the hell....... every thread I am subscribed to!

*Everyone: do not reply to saha. This is spam.*


i thought it was one.... i was wrong! lol handbags


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

That bot's horny for you or something, Cables, holy crap.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


That bot's horny for you or something, Cables, holy crap.










No kidding. I wish the Spam Squad could crush these spammers directly.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


No kidding. I wish the Spam Squad could crush these spammers directly.


Only up to the 5th post. We need that limit raised for bullcrap like this.


----------



## TwoCables

17 spam posts from saha in a matter of 10 minutes.

So much for the Spam Squad, huh?

I meant crushing their account entirely. Like, destroying it in a fit of rage.


----------



## TwoCables

Make that 19 posts in a matter of 11 minutes.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Make that 19 posts in a matter of 11 minutes.


More each minute. This is borderline disastrous.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


More each minute. This is borderline disastrous.


I say that everyone who's in the Spam Squad should e-mail the Admins and demand that the limit be raised to 15. heh

I know: wishful thinking.


----------



## TwoCables

Omg...23 in 14 minutes. I bet about 95% will receive or have received replies.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I say that everyone who's in the Spam Squad should e-mail the Admins and demand that the limit be raised to 15. heh

I know: wishful thinking.


I'd say 25 at this rate. I'm already sick of this, the report system can't keep up.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


I'd say 25 at this rate. I'm already sick of this, the report system can't keep up.


I admit that when they created this system, I had a feeling it would backfire. I mean, ever since it was implemented, I have noticed more and more spammers trying very hard to post as many in a row as possible.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I admit that when they created this system, I had a feeling it would backfire. I mean, ever since it was implemented, I have noticed more and more spammers trying very hard to post as many in a row as possible.


It's not that the spammers are doing it themselves, it's that the bots are being programmed to do it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


It's not that the spammers are doing it themselves, it's that the bots are being programmed to do it.


Yes. I know.


----------



## Grobinov.

What kind of A/C unit is that coming from?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grobinov.*


What kind of A/C unit is that coming from?


Who are you talking to?


----------



## steven937595

it seems like a bot though! if they would just ban the account. it's obvious to everyone the whole purpose of the account is for this spamming


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


it seems like a bot though! if they would just ban the account. it's obvious to everyone the whole purpose of the account is for this spamming


At this hour, these things can take a few hours.

But yeah, anything that posts spam is a bot which is why directly replying to it generates more spam.


----------



## steven937595

well i know my fsb isn't stable, and have no idea how to stabilize, but left it at setting that was close. turned up the cpu vcore some more (forgot what, think like 1.33 range) and priming for 33mins ok. i'm sotra worried, because from the looks of things, (max temp 65c small fft's, but usually 59-62(ok)) it's gonna keep me on edge when testing at 4.25 or whatever my max is. especially with linpack!!! don't wana go near it


----------



## steven937595

well. it looks like i'm at my limit, thus to ask- how much voltage is too much? i keep LLC on and my memory is fuzzy, but i think it has to do with. i'm at 1.3625, and it allows me to see the desktop before bluescreen. i know that's too much for everyday use, so the 4.25 is gone, but how much is too much?


----------



## NoGuru

1.55 to 1.60v's for every day is a bit much unless you are %100 sure she's stable.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


1.55 to 1.60v's for every day is a bit much unless you are %100 sure she's stable.


? error check dat? intel spec said 1.3625, so was thinking 1.4 or so. but still i think is on the high side for everyday


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


well. it looks like i'm at my limit, thus to ask- how much voltage is too much? i keep LLC on and my memory is fuzzy, but i think it has to do with. i'm at 1.3625, and it allows me to see the desktop before bluescreen. i know that's too much for everyday use, so the 4.25 is gone, but how much is too much?


The maximum limit that Intel has stated for their 45nm Core2 series (including both Duos and Quads) is about 1.45V. The 1.3625V thing is the highest VID, which mostly means that this is the highest vcore we may ever see out of these CPUs when the vcore is set to Auto.

But if you were to even approach that, the temperatures would probably get so high that you'd have nothing but problems due to instability caused by that heat.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


The maximum limit that Intel has stated for their 45nm Core2 series (including both Duos and Quads) is about 1.45V. The 1.3625V thing is the highest VID, which mostly means that this is the highest vcore we may ever see out of these CPUs when the vcore is set to Auto.

But if you were to even approach that, the temperatures would probably get so high that you'd have nothing but problems due to instability caused by that heat.










ok thanks. what about LLC? heard you say it was dangerous for 45nm cpu's etc. in the high range. also i still think 1.4 is way too high, but it looks like i'm gonna need that


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


The maximum limit that Intel has stated for their 45nm Core2 series (including both Duos and Quads) is about 1.45V. The 1.3625V thing is the highest VID, which mostly means that this is the highest vcore we may ever see out of these CPUs when the vcore is set to Auto.

But if you were to even approach that, the temperatures would probably get so high that you'd have nothing but problems due to instability caused by that heat.










Cables is right, max safe INTEL spec is 1.45 but that is there guideline. If you can be sure it is very stable then going past that is not a problem as long as temps are fine.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


ok thanks. what about LLC? heard you say it was dangerous for 45nm cpu's etc. in the high range. also i still think 1.4 is way too high, but it looks like i'm gonna need that


Well, many people are arguing with me that what I've been taught about LLC is outdated, so I don't know anymore.









As for your overclock: well, I'm running on fumes right now, but we have all day and so I have a feeling somebody in this thread will log back in and see your request for help and do an excellent job helping you.


----------



## steven937595

well 4.25 is a dead end. my chip was fine (vicinity of stable, 40mins prime stopped by me) at 500x8, or 4ghz, at 1.33v, but needs 1.39v just to see the desktop and bluescreen when i run prime, for various reasons at 4.25ghz. so i think i'm at the end of my rope. tried to back down to 495x8.5, also same deal with 4.8 or so(just blowing through before try lower). since i know my chip will do 4.0, or let me toggle, i'm trying 490fsb. dialed back the cpu multiplier to put it at 3.67, with vcore in sig rig. the problem is now i have to re-learn my fsb at 490. it's a hit or miss, trial and error thing. i'm as confused as i am right now

edit: from what i have gathered, it get's steep right around mygoal








the good news- i know 4.0 is capable at a voltage i feel comfortable with for everyday use
the bad news- it looks like i'm gonna have to keep dialing the fsb(and mem with it): down to compensate for the gap between 500x8 and 471x8.5 to hit 4.0ghz
edit2: (i'm lazy and this is my log lol) why didn't i think of it before? fsb is hit and miss, why not turn it up to 502 or something like that and use the 8x multiplier? more bandwidth, 4.0ghz(know it's close, nice round there), and 1200mhz mem ftw lol


----------



## steven937595

well i can't get the fsb stable at ~500 if my life depended on it. been trying different fsb's and settings for hours and scarcely will it last more than 2mins. i'm at the end of my rope. if anyone has their fsb in the 500 range, could post settings? maybe theirs something i'm just not getting


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
well 4.25 is a dead end. my chip was fine (vicinity of stable, 40mins prime stopped by me) at 500x8, or 4ghz, at 1.33v, but needs 1.39v just to see the desktop and bluescreen when i run prime, for various reasons at 4.25ghz. so i think i'm at the end of my rope. tried to back down to 495x8.5, also same deal with 4.8 or so(just blowing through before try lower). since i know my chip will do 4.0, or let me toggle, i'm trying 490fsb. dialed back the cpu multiplier to put it at 3.67, with vcore in sig rig. the problem is now i have to re-learn my fsb at 490. it's a hit or miss, trial and error thing. i'm as confused as i am right now

edit: from what i have gathered, it get's steep right around mygoal








the good news- i know 4.0 is capable at a voltage i feel comfortable with for everyday use
the bad news- it looks like i'm gonna have to keep dialing the fsb(and mem with it): down to compensate for the gap between 500x8 and 471x8.5 to hit 4.0ghz
edit2: (i'm lazy and this is my log lol) why didn't i think of it before? fsb is hit and miss, why not turn it up to 502 or something like that and use the 8x multiplier? more bandwidth, 4.0ghz(know it's close, nice round there), and 1200mhz mem ftw lol

Your lucky you got 1200 mem. I got crappy 800 mem and trying to get those stable is like trying to balance a quarter on its ridge...


----------



## steven937595

well i took a good look at an old thread i made while trying to oc my ram, and came across the settings of Acoma Andy with a dual core, and 781fsb, and right off the bat, even the difference, i know i'm doing something wrong. so now i'm trying to push 500fsb, but with much lower voltages. honestly i got one helluva headache lol (try having to force reboot every 1-2mins and do this for hours on end). but it's sorta brought back my faith in 500fsb as an option. i hope i have better luck after some sleep, and i'll probably fill out a new mit if i feel the need to.


----------



## Dilyn

Alright I'm gonna take a look now








Never messed with a quad so I won't be super awesome help, but help nonetheless.
Also, nice RAM kit









Will edit this post with a super basic MIT after I finish it.
Do you have any other MIT templates of successful overclocks you might be willing/able to share? It'd be helpful to see what you've accomplished before and what it would take.

EDIT
Changes that I have made will be marked in This color.

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550 E0
Motherboard = 1.1
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = F2-9600CL5D-4GBTD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231271

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 7x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.75GHz (500x7.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: auto Try using 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 100ps
^I would set all of these to their defaults right now^

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual
2.40B is an easy strap to use from my experience

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15
Love these timings

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2
You're trying to hard. Just work on the CPU right now. Set all these back to auto.

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8
Are these at default?

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30625V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.360V I'm not entirely sure on your past here, but the Term should be .03-.04v lower than vcore IDEALLY. Although it can't go any lower than 1.2 (on my board at least).
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570V Apparently, this board overvolts PLL a bit, even at stock. Set it back to 1.5 for now mate.
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.901V Set the VTT (CPU Term) back to 1.2 (or whatever it is at stock) and set this back to .775. Then increase your term to whatever. This will ensure proper scaling, thus less headaches :)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.340V Tried 1.28 yet? 1.34 seems a bit much for now.
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.901V Do the same thing as with the CPU Reference
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.010V Half of the DRAM Voltage. Scales equally with the DRAM voltage as well! So, it should be the same as your DRAM A/B Refs and Term
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.610V The odds of you needing this high of an ICH I/O are very, very, tiny. Go back to 1.5 please!
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.900V (it's 1.8v ram, but g.skill recommended use 1.9v. overkill but now it rejects lower voltage) I know the feeling! :rolleyes:
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.950V
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
These last three should be set to half of your DRAM Voltage.

Will be going back over your rig and making small edits to this post with anything else I remember or can think of.
Check out the link in my sig going to the setting up UD3 voltages. It will help in explaining the functions of these voltage options my friend


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Alright I'm gonna take a look now








Never messed with a quad so I won't be super awesome help, but help nonetheless.
Also, nice RAM kit









Will edit this post with a super basic MIT after I finish it.
Do you have any other MIT templates of successful overclocks you might be willing/able to share? It'd be helpful to see what you've accomplished before and what it would take.

Yeah Ill help along with him. But it won't be for a few hours. Ill pm it to you.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I am curious about just one thing: why aren't you using the x8.5 multiplier?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
gonna go for the big 4.25/4.0 when i get the 500fsb stable. one thing at at time?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
But I still don't know why you're not using the x8.5 multiplier instead. It would allow you to use a lower FSB clock.

I dunno, I guess perhaps this is an overclocking method I haven't learned about yet.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
u really don't understand??? i'm not keeping it like this. once i get 500fsb STABLE, then i'm immediately going to crank up the multiplier for the cpu. i don't want multiple variables at the same time. maybe i'm missing something here. would it be better to do it at the same time???


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I understood the moment you explained it in the post right before the one I am replying to now. But I didn't reply because I figured perhaps I just needed to wait and see if this was a common overclocking method that I haven't heard of yet (which is actually very possible).

But to date, I haven't seen anyone do it this way. I am used to seeing people just leave the multiplier at the default (the highest setting), and then just overclock.


It is a common overclocking technique. It's basically like setting your ram multiplier to 2 to take it out of the equation while you raise the fsb. I remember doing this as far back as the 90's when motherboards and cpus had considerably less headroom they would overclock to. It made it much easier to find the limit of the motherboard. Since a lot of the cpus were unlocked back them one would lower the fsb to below the default and raise the cpu multiplier to find the max the cpu would give. Once these two limits were determined we would find a happy medium of the two to achieve the best overclock possible. It was more of an AMD thing than an Intel thing though, and until the C2D's were released I had been using AMD since the K6 days. It was especially useful with the nForce 2 chipsets as there was a big difference in how well they handled a high fsb and with that chipset and the Socket 462 AMD cpus a higher FSB with a lower cpu multi yielded a considerable performance gain. 10x250 was a lot faster than 12.5x200. With an unlocked Mobile Athlon you had a lot of options that we exploited, especially on the DFI LanParty 2 and the Ultra Infinity.


----------



## freakb18c1

i think steven has the high vid 1.300v right?

if he does 4.25 will be near impossible lol
4ghz will need about 1.392v with that chip i tuned one before it was awful :{


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
i think steven has the high vid 1.300v right?

if he does 4.25 will be near impossible lol
4ghz will need about 1.392v with that chip i tuned one before it was awful :{

Now, normally I would say 'Just because we were licked 100 years ago doesn't mean we shouldn't try', but given the situation, I'd say that he's screwed now


----------



## BradleyW

Hello again everyone, ive returned! Just popping in to say hi to everyone and a hello to grishkathefool, ACHILEE5, Dennyb and No Guru! Not seen any of you for a while!


----------



## grillinman

So I posted last night looking for help but just finished filling out my MIT. I have a 7 week old son so things can take a long time to get around to...

Attached is the MIT that I have so far. I'm basically not stable at anything above 3.4Ghz. I understand the theories behind the advanced timing controls but have never used them. I was an Asus guy for a long time so this super BIOS is taking some getting used to. Thanks for any help!

Btw how do I add a cool scrollable forum table? Those are neat!


----------



## grillinman

So on an update I'm sitting 100% stable @ 4.08 right now


----------



## Dilyn

Yay


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grillinman*


Btw how do I add a cool scrollable forum table? Those are neat!


Put the text in the CODE tags, but that makes it more difficult to read if you have long lines of text as it causes one to have to scroll side to side. That is something that one needs to avoid if at all possible.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grillinman*


So on an update I'm sitting 100% stable @ 4.08 right now


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Now, normally I would say 'Just because we were licked 100 years ago doesn't mean we shouldn't try', but given the situation, I'd say that he's screwed now










spot on if not a little more







at least i got it for $180.. microcenter









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Alright I'm gonna take a look now








Never messed with a quad so I won't be super awesome help, but help nonetheless.
Also, nice RAM kit









Will edit this post with a super basic MIT after I finish it.
Do you have any other MIT templates of successful overclocks you might be willing/able to share? It'd be helpful to see what you've accomplished before and what it would take.

EDIT
Changes that I have made will be marked in This color.

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550 E0
Motherboard = 1.1
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = F2-9600CL5D-4GBTD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231271

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 7x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.75GHz (500x7.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: auto Try using 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 100ps
^I would set all of these to their defaults right now^

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual
2.40B is an easy strap to use from my experience

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15
Love these timings

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2
You're trying to hard. Just work on the CPU right now. Set all these back to auto.

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8
Are these at default?

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30625V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.360V I'm not entirely sure on your past here, but the Term should be .03-.04v lower than vcore IDEALLY. Although it can't go any lower than 1.2 (on my board at least).
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570V Apparently, this board overvolts PLL a bit, even at stock. Set it back to 1.5 for now mate.
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.901V Set the VTT (CPU Term) back to 1.2 (or whatever it is at stock) and set this back to .775. Then increase your term to whatever. This will ensure proper scaling, thus less headaches :)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.340V Tried 1.28 yet? 1.34 seems a bit much for now.
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.901V Do the same thing as with the CPU Reference
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.010V Half of the DRAM Voltage. Scales equally with the DRAM voltage as well! So, it should be the same as your DRAM A/B Refs and Term
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.610V The odds of you needing this high of an ICH I/O are very, very, tiny. Go back to 1.5 please!
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.900V (it's 1.8v ram, but g.skill recommended use 1.9v. overkill but now it rejects lower voltage) I know the feeling! :rolleyes:
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.950V
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
These last three should be set to half of your DRAM Voltage.

Will be going back over your rig and making small edits to this post with anything else I remember or can think of. 
Check out the link in my sig going to the setting up UD3 voltages. It will help in explaining the functions of these voltage options my friend










Thanks. i will be trying. I also may have been giving it way too much juice (even though i know i have greedy components, aside from cpu) because i just trying to re-do 500fsb and working my way up from 1.26cpu term, mch core. so i shall also post an MIT of my previous overclock


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



CPU = Q9550 E0
Motherboard = 1.1
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = F2-9600CL5D-4GBTD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231271

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto 
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.82GHz (450x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: auto no need to seet to 100, it dosen't scale automatically

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 100ps all defaults, except for 100ps skew. it is necessary, as can't get past 470's without 50, 490fsb without 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15
Love these timings

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68 it reset with loading, it around mid 50's
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 7
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 7
default was 8, but depends on the fsb
also profile OC-1200 works

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30625V may do lower, never optimized
CPU Termination.....1.200V..........: 1.260V
CPU PLL.............1.500V..........: auto
CPU Referen.........0.760V..........: auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.260V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.010V*
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.610V*
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200V
* part of the G.Skill recommended settings for the board, but i'll turn down the ICH I/O
DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.900V grr yea, g.skill now will not take 1.8 after 1.9 foweva
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.950V
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: auto


yea, so this was my last, and unoptimized OC.


----------



## Dilyn

This is where all the older chaps come in handy. Where are they









I'm not entirely sure here mate. All I can really tell you is to continue raising the vcore until you can get it to the login screen and successfully get it up and running. Depending on when the PC reboots during the bootup process and stuff can change what is wrong with your settings, so you'll need to pay close attention. 
I know that the VTT corresponds according to higher FSB (yes?) but I'm not sure if your VTT should really be that high for 500. I'm not sure, as I've never gotten my 500 FSB stable because of this damn C0.


----------



## steven937595

well i'm close. i forgot what exactly, but been able to keep cpu going for almost 3hrs before bluescreen with small fft's, and it strangely reset mid post and applied safe settings???
i don't think the thermals got bad.. would have to be something wrong on the board.. hmm.. but that was with 1.35v and LLC enabled. i remember it only lasted an hour with 1/2 notch/s lower vcore. hopefully 1.356 -1.36v llc on won't be to bad for everyday use long term.

with a tweak here and there, i lasted over an hour with large fft's! i'm hoping it's the cpu instability that may have ended it, because it's a pain to re-work your reverence voltages, etc. because of the lack of options, and requirement to change your cpu term. geeze...


----------



## Dilyn

45nm CPUs are good up to 1.45v vcore for 24/7 use, but I wouldn't do that to a chip that I love. I mean, if the temps are fine the odds of the chip dying based purely on the voltage are low, but I wouldn't run that close to the border with my only chip.
That said, I run 1.375v vcore 24/7 for my 3.8 GHz OC and I'm as stable as can be. However, to get 4.0 to run remotely stable for long periods of time, I need 1.4875v vcore. So your luck will change drastically the higher you go









For stress testing: Large FFTs is crap







. I go with a six hour test of Small FFTs at a minimum. If that passes, I'll do a blend test (8 hours) to make sure that my RAM is also in tip top shape, and then you go back into BIOS for the hard core tweaking.
Just snag a copy of Orthos and run some Small FFTs and be happy. LinX will be good up until a certain voltage point, as LinX will push your CPU MUCH harder than other stress testors like Orthos (I get 75C at 1.375v when I get max 62C at the same in Orthos so it's a very intense test).


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
45nm CPUs are good up to 1.45v vcore for 24/7 use, but I wouldn't do that to a chip that I love. I mean, if the temps are fine the odds of the chip dying based purely on the voltage are low, but I wouldn't run that close to the border with my only chip.
That said, I run 1.375v vcore 24/7 for my 3.8 GHz OC and I'm as stable as can be. However, to get 4.0 to run remotely stable for long periods of time, I need 1.4875v vcore. So your luck will change drastically the higher you go










For stress testing: Large FFTs is crap







. I go with a six hour test of Small FFTs at a minimum. If that passes, I'll do a blend test (8 hours) to make sure that my RAM is also in tip top shape, and then you go back into BIOS for the hard core tweaking.
Just snag a copy of Orthos and run some Small FFTs and be happy. LinX will be good up until a certain voltage point, as LinX will push your CPU MUCH harder than other stress testors like Orthos (I get 75C at 1.375v when I get max 62C at the same in Orthos so it's a very intense test).

i use IBT instead of LinX (still linpack) but it's gonna push my temps into the 70's and chip wont take that. and my VID is 3.000... i didn't get lucky







gonna take over 1.4v to get 4.25ghz so thats off. also i use small/large fft's separately (blend in the end tho, don't worry) because they test the cpu/fsb independently. or close to it, i may add. hopefully it's just the cpu that's throwing off my large fft's, as i loose any stability i have if i have to change things up again because i can't change references without the cpu term, etc.


----------



## DOM.

Sup guys is been like a yr since i used my GA-EP45-UD3P how in tha fudge do i get like 550 fsb on a Q with 8 multi ?

i done it before on the ss but i forgot the settings


----------



## freakb18c1

skews

cpu 50
mch 100

and lots of vcore / dim and nb
also cpu ref .785 / mch ref 0.800


----------



## hoss331

I dont keeping track of old settings so I had to go off memory for these first ones, but they should be pretty close to what I used for my the 5.0 water runs.

Code:



Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9        ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0    ]
CPU Frequency 4.95GHz...........................[ 550 x 9.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 550      ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 101      ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv   ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv   ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 100ps    ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps    ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400      ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D    ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1100     ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 4       ]
tRCD............................................[ 4       ]
tRP.............................................[ 4       ]
tRAS............................................[ 10      ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[3].........................................[ 3       ]
tWTR[3].........................................[ 3       ]
tWR[6]..........................................[ 6       ]
tRFC[54]........................................[ 34      ]
tRTP[3].........................................[ 3       ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 8 ].................[ 8       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ].................[ Auto    ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1200    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 8 ].................[ 8       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ].................[ Auto    ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1200    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore         [ 1.15  ].....................[ 1.600   ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20  ].....................[ 1.520   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50  ].....................[ 1.670   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760 ].....................[ 1.003   ]

MCH Core          [ 1.100 ].....................[ 1.560   ]
MCH Reference     [ 0.760 ].....................[ 0.963   ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ].....................[ 1.230   ]
ICH I/O           [ 1.500 ].....................[ 1.500   ]
ICH Core          [ 1.100 ].....................[ 1.100   ]

DRAM Voltage      [ 1.800 ].....................[ 2.460   ]
DRAM Termination  [ 0.900 ].....................[ 1.230   ]
Channel A Ref     [ 0.900 ].....................[ 1.230   ]
Channel B Ref     [ 0.900 ].....................[ 1.230   ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]

These are my current boot settings for 5.1.

Code:



Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9        ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0    ]
CPU Frequency 5.1GHz............................[ 567 x 9.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 567      ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 101      ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv   ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv   ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 100ps    ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 100ps    ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333      ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00B    ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1134     ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 4       ]
tRCD............................................[ 4       ]
tRP.............................................[ 4       ]
tRAS............................................[ 8       ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[3].........................................[ 4       ]
tWTR[3].........................................[ 4       ]
tWR[6]..........................................[ 8       ]
tRFC[54]........................................[ 26      ]
tRTP[3].........................................[ 4       ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 8 ].................[ 9       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ].................[ Auto    ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1200    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 8 ].................[ 9       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ].................[ Auto    ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1200    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore         [ 1.15  ].....................[ 1.640   ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20  ].....................[ 1.600   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50  ].....................[ 1.710   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760 ].....................[ 1.038   ]

MCH Core          [ 1.100 ].....................[ 1.600   ]
MCH Reference     [ 0.760 ].....................[ 1.013   ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ].....................[ 1.270   ]
ICH I/O           [ 1.500 ].....................[ 1.570   ]
ICH Core          [ 1.100 ].....................[ 1.200   ]

DRAM Voltage      [ 1.800 ].....................[ 2.540   ]
DRAM Termination  [ 0.900 ].....................[ 1.270   ]
Channel A Ref     [ 0.900 ].....................[ 1.270   ]
Channel B Ref     [ 0.900 ].....................[ 1.270   ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
well i'm close. i forgot what exactly, but been able to keep cpu going for almost 3hrs before bluescreen with small fft's, and it strangely reset mid post and applied safe settings??? i don't think the thermals got bad.. would have to be something wrong on the board.. hmm.. but that was with 1.35v and LLC enabled. i remember it only lasted an hour with 1/2 notch/s lower vcore. hopefully 1.356 -1.36v llc on won't be to bad for everyday use long term.

This is normal and it's due to instability. If you are at your computer when this happens, then go straight into the BIOS before loading Windows because you'll be able to adjust all of your settings right from where they were instead of starting over.

With these CPUs, 1.450V is the maximum safe voltage that Intel has declared.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
with a tweak here and there, i lasted over an hour with large fft's! i'm hoping it's the cpu instability that may have ended it, because it's a pain to re-work your reverence voltages, etc. because of the lack of options, and requirement to change your cpu term. geeze...

Fill out the attached M.I.T. template as best as you can and we'll go over it again.

Attachment 164260

Never fear: Overclock.net is here!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
45nm CPUs are good up to 1.45v vcore for 24/7 use, but I wouldn't do that to a chip that I love. I mean, if the temps are fine the odds of the chip dying based purely on the voltage are low, but I wouldn't run that close to the border with my only chip.
That said, I run 1.375v vcore 24/7 for my 3.8 GHz OC and I'm as stable as can be. However, to get 4.0 to run remotely stable for long periods of time, I need 1.4875v vcore. So your luck will change drastically the higher you go









For stress testing: Large FFTs is crap







. I go with a six hour test of Small FFTs at a minimum. If that passes, I'll do a blend test (8 hours) to make sure that my RAM is also in tip top shape, and then you go back into BIOS for the hard core tweaking.
Just snag a copy of Orthos and run some Small FFTs and be happy. LinX will be good up until a certain voltage point, as LinX will push your CPU MUCH harder than other stress testors like Orthos (I get 75C at 1.375v when I get max 62C at the same in Orthos so it's a very intense test).

But Orthos is Prime95 with a different GUI. But there is no 64-bit version of Orthos and some people consider it to be a pain to get it to stress all 4 cores (I think it's easy), so Prime95 is the better choice: especially when it's a 64-bit operating system environment and a quad core CPU.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
i use IBT instead of LinX (still linpack) but it's gonna push my temps into the 70's and chip wont take that. and my VID is 3.000... i didn't get lucky







gonna take over 1.4v to get 4.25ghz so thats off. also i use small/large fft's separately (blend in the end tho, don't worry) because they test the cpu/fsb independently. or close to it, i may add. hopefully it's just the cpu that's throwing off my large fft's, as i loose any stability i have if i have to change things up again because i can't change references without the cpu term, etc.

LinX is actually better than IBT because it gives us more control over Linpack than IBT does. To be honest, I don't understand why anyone prefers IBT over LinX once they've used both.

Anyway, regarding the temperatures: this CPU can take well up to 100Â°C.


----------



## Dilyn

I use Orthos because I'm too lazy to open my Prime95 folder


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I use Orthos because I'm too lazy to open my Prime95 folder









Oh, so you're too lazy to change the shortcut. Man, that's pathetic.







But hey - at least you don't have a quad.

I'm curious about something though: do you by chance dislike Prime95 because it doesn't actually close when you close it? I have a very easy fix for that.


----------



## Dilyn

It doesn't close when I close it?!
Why are my eyes lying to me









No I will use Prime95 when I feel like it but Orthos has been good to me thus far so I'll stick to what works. When Orthos decides to stop being nice, Prime will replace it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
It doesn't close when I close it?!
Why are my eyes lying to me









No I will use Prime95 when I feel like it but Orthos has been good to me thus far so I'll stick to what works. When Orthos decides to stop being nice, Prime will replace it.

But Orthos and Prime95 are identical except for their outward appearance. But there is a 64-bit version of Prime95, so that's where it kicks Orthos out of the game.

Anyway, Prime95 stays open in the Notification Area (down by the clock) when its Close button is clicked.


----------



## Dilyn

I am staying with my program choice, and nothing you can say short of it being a virus will make me change my mind.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 








I am staying with my program choice, and nothing you can say short of it being a virus will make me change my mind.

I think that using a program that only runs in 32-bit mode in a 64-bit OS probably can't fully stress your system even though the load says "100%". This is why I believe that using the 64-bit version of Prime95 is superior to using both Orthos and the 32-bit version of Prime95 (which is perfectly identical to Orthos).

But hey, it's your overclock and it's your stability.







Oh, I think it's also your peace of mind.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey Twocables, it been around 3-4weeks since i saw you mate







Hey check the sig rig lol.


----------



## steven937595

lol... i thought he used orthos because he is a "Linux Lobbyist" lol. to my understanding orthos was just the linux version of prime. huh

and yea, i haven't used both (IBT, LinX). but it doesn't look like i'll be using either. I thought the Q9550, according to intel, could take up to 71.x degrees c. not even the x58 i7's should take up to 100c. and i'm hitting 62c small fft's (64/65 when i noticed my room temp jumped during daytime to 22+)

and i'll fill out the MIT when i get a chance to go into the bios. I bumped the vcore to 1.356(i think) and have escaped BSOD around 2hr 50mins. (3h 25m now)

atleast now i know how much it needs(unless needs more, unlikely with a giant step) so the pressure is on the NB.

Thanks you all!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Hey Twocables, it been around 3-4weeks since i saw you mate







Hey check the sig rig lol.

Nice. I sure wish I could afford new stuff!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
lol... i thought he used orthos because he is a "Linux Lobbyist" lol. to my understanding orthos was just the linux version of prime. huh

and yea, i haven't used both (IBT, LinX). but it doesn't look like i'll be using either. I thought the Q9550, according to intel, could take up to 71.x degrees c. not even the x58 i7's should take up to 100c. and i'm hitting 62c small fft's (64/65 when i noticed my room temp jumped during daytime to 22+)

That's just the Thermal Specification and it is not measured at the core. Instead, it is measured at the same spot where the heatsink and CPU make physical contact. Here's Intel's definition of Thermal Specification:

Quote:

*Thermal Specification:* The thermal specification shown is the maximum case temperature at the maximum Thermal Design Power (TDP) value for that processor. It is measured at the geometric center on the topside of the processor integrated heat spreader. For processors without integrated heat spreaders such as mobile processors, the thermal specification is referred to as the junction temperature (Tj). The maximum junction temperature is defined by an activation of the processor IntelÂ® Thermal Monitor. The Intel Thermal Monitorâ€™s automatic mode is used to indicate that the maximum TJ has been reached.
The actual maximum safe temperature is approximately 100Â°C. But, lol, there would be nothing but problems from instability once the temps got into the 80's or so.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
and i'll fill out the MIT when i get a chance to go into the bios. I bumped the vcore to 1.356(i think) and have escaped BSOD around 2hr 50mins. (3h 25m now)

atleast now i know how much it needs(unless needs more, unlikely with a giant step) so the pressure is on the NB.

Thanks you all!

I'll be waiting.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



CPU- 7hrs prime small fft's
NB/rest- 1Hr prime large fft's bluescreen(or freeze, can't remember)

CPU = Q9550 E0 1.3000VID
Motherboard = 1.1
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = F2-9600CL5D-4GBTD

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00GHz (500x8)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 100ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value............[8]....: 9 [so basically 8 default, will work for both. just relaxed timing for high fsb]
Channel B
Static tRead Value............[9]....: 9

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.35625V (7hours stable small fft's!)
CPU Termination.....1.200V...........: 1.360V (last time tested, 1hr 18min large fft's. that was before cpu vcore bump tho, will check again)
CPU PLL.............1.500V...........: 1.500V
CPU Referen.........0.760V...........: 0.886V

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.340V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.901V
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500V
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.900V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.950V
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


here ya go! atleast i've established how much juice is needed for 4.00. as i said, 1.356v

will be running p95 on large fft's now on the off chance that an unstable cpu caused it to stop. idk exactly how works i guess. small fft's cpu is independent for the most part, but idk if large requires stable cpu. common sense would make me think so


----------



## 100PARIK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Hey Twocables, it been around 3-4weeks since i saw you mate







Hey check the sig rig lol.



Hey mate! What's up with your name in Russian?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Hey guys, I have moved away from P4 benches, to Q6600 benches. Does anyone have a good template for Q6600 in the mid 4's. I can get to 4.2 relatively easily, but not 4.5 - 4.5. I have a water loop with AC plumed into my rads.

Basically I want to max out the clock at 1.7v







Can you help me?


----------



## DOM.

has any one ran a p4 on this mb ? last time i tred it old let me use 1.4v max


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


has any one ran a p4 on this mb ? last time i tred it old let me use 1.4v max



Quote:



Bad new is that P4's max out at 1.40v's on this board.


there ya go, the answer.


----------



## steven937595

well i bumped the MCH Core to 1.3600V, and i have broken my 50min barrier! got 2hrs now and going.

maybe now i can turn down some of the atrocious MB voltages.. got way higher than most people need for 550+ runs, etc.

protip: having a G15 w/LCD and stopwatch applet... makes this real easy lol. if freezez/bluescreen (no reboot) the uptime will stay where it froze)


----------



## freakb18c1

:

mild 4.4 run


----------



## battlecryawesome

I have a ud3P that I just got. when i started it up for the first time, it was beeping non stop.
I took the 2nd memory stick out and it works fine in single channel, is there a setting I m missing in the bio s to change it to dual channel?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

your using the 1st and 3rd slots right?
the yellow ones


----------



## battlecryawesome

yes


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
maybe now i can turn down some of the atrocious MB voltages.. got way higher than most people need for 550+ runs, etc.


If your still using the voltages from that last template you posted most everything looks inline with what it should be, the only thing that really looks abnormally high is your mch skew.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ok, well assuming they are all the same sticks

you could install 1 stick, go into bios and set memory at auto, install other stick and boot.

or

you could clear cmos, install both sticks, go into bios and set settings at stock timings for memory, reboot and you should be good.

also, is it beeping or 1 long solid beep?
make sure sticks are seated all the way..


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
yes

*try switching the sticks*. if it works, then try the other 2 slots

i remember my ram worked fine, but then stopped all of a sudden. apparently it works in the other slots

edit:------------in other news-------------
FINALLY GOT THE FSB STABLE!!! or atleast 7hrs on large fft's!
So now i may try and turn down the cpu term, and mch/cpu reference voltages. MCH Core 1.3600V is set in stone


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
*try switching the sticks*. if it works, then try the other 2 slots

i remember my ram worked fine, but then stopped all of a sudden. apparently it works in the other slots

This.

Quote:

edit:------------in other news-------------
FINALLY GOT THE FSB STABLE!!! or atleast 7hrs on large fft's!
So now i may try and turn down the cpu term, and mch/cpu reference voltages. MCH Core 1.3600V is set in stone









Now go run a 8 hours Blend test and get back to us


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
ok, well assuming they are all the same sticks

you could install 1 stick, go into bios and set memory at auto, install other stick and boot.

or

you could clear cmos, install both sticks, go into bios and set settings at stock timings for memory, reboot and you should be good.

also, is it beeping or 1 long solid beep?
make sure sticks are seated all the way..

ok i will try that, i just put both sticks in the first 2 slots and it has no problem.
but the way it is now the 3rd and 4th slot does not work.
here is a pic , does it look right , I only had 2 slots populated .


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
This.









Now go run a 8 hours Blend test and get back to us









i feel like your asking me to do chores =.=
lol
i guess i'm gonna cut corners because of confidence and time- i'm gonna turn the static t-read back to 8 first (where they should be, i loosened from [email protected], to 9)

i'll do that


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
ok i will try that, i just put both sticks in the first 2 slots and it has no problem.
but the way it is now the 3rd and 4th slot does not work.
here is a pic , does it look right , I only had 2 slots populated .

you should run them in dual channel. if slots 1 and three didn't work, try 2 and 4. keep them in the same color


----------



## battlecryawesome

I did that to, 3rd and 4th will not work, cleared cmos and loaded optimized defaults, fail safe, still cant get them to work.


----------



## PapaSmurf

What brand and model number of ram are you running? What are the vdimm listed for them and what do you have the vdimm set to in the bios?


----------



## battlecryawesome

I m not sure., 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400.
i dont know what vdimm is.


----------



## steven937595

damn... i took the shortcut and bsod'd 3hr's in to blend test. now i gotta re-blend p95 after changing the static t-read back to 9 and pray it works. otherwise idk what it is. would have to be the nb. large fft's go up to 1024k length, but blend goes to 4096k. also tests more ram though. hmm... wondering if 1024k isn't the end to testing nb stability, so may crash when going further


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
i feel like your asking me to do chores =.=
lol
i guess i'm gonna cut corners because of confidence and time- i'm gonna turn the static t-read back to 8 first (where they should be, i loosened from [email protected], to 9)

i'll do that

These are the world's easiest chores though. You don't have to do anything past hitting the go button









Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
I m not sure., 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400.
i dont know what vdimm is.

The vdimm would be the voltage for the RAM.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
I m not sure., 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400.
i dont know what vdimm is.

You might want to shut the system down, take one of the ram modules out, and look at it to see what it is. I have PC2-6400 (DDR2 800) that runs at 5-5-5 @ 1.8v, some at 1.9v, and some that runs 4-4-4 @ 2.1v. Without knowing what yours is supposed to be running it makes it difficult for us to advise you on settings. If the ram is way off the mark you are wasting your time changing other settings.


----------



## mm67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


damn... i took the shortcut and bsod'd 3hr's in to blend test. now i gotta re-blend p95 after changing the static t-read back to 9 and pray it works. otherwise idk what it is. would have to be the nb. large fft's go up to 1024k length, but blend goes to 4096k. also tests more ram though. hmm... wondering if 1024k isn't the end to testing nb stability, so may crash when going further


I'm testing almost the same setup as you, same Cpu and same memory sticks. 8.5 * 500 looks pretty stable but current ambient temperature is really bad for stress testing, it's now 29 C. Vcore is with LLC disabled. Temps after couple of hours running Prime95 blend.
Attachment 164474


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


I'm testing almost the same setup as you, same Cpu and same memory sticks. 8.5 * 500 looks pretty stable but current ambient temperature is pretty bad for stress testing, it's now 29 C. Vcore is with LLC disabled. Temps after couple of hours running Prime95 blend.
Attachment 164474



nice volts!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

hmm,

switch cases today from a CM690 to a CM690 II Adv.
the new case has all Yate Loon fan's in it. while switching the case around i decided to remove my TRUE and apply new TIM.

so i cleaned the cpu and cooler up, applied MX-3, reinstalled TRUE with high speed yate loon's in a push pull. my idle temps are 37 33 39 37 while before with a TRUE and an ultra kaze 3000 my temps were 37 37 39 37. 
kinda strange to see only 1 core temp drop don't you think?

1 thing i did that i saw a pretty decent temp drop was took apart my R5770 Hawk. removed stock TIM and applied MX-3, then installed some Enzotech BCC9's and my idle temps went from 34 to 30. not bad for a 5 min job..


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


hmm,

switch cases today from a CM690 to a CM690 II Adv.
the new case has all Yate Loon fan's in it. while switching the case around i decided to remove my TRUE and apply new TIM.

so i cleaned the cpu and cooler up, applied MX-3, reinstalled TRUE with high speed yate loon's in a push pull. my idle temps are 37 33 39 37 while before with a TRUE and an ultra kaze 3000 my temps were 37 37 39 37. 
kinda strange to see only 1 core temp drop don't you think?

1 thing i did that i saw a pretty decent temp drop was took apart my R5770 Hawk. removed stock TIM and applied MX-3, then installed some Enzotech BCC9's and my idle temps went from 34 to 30. not bad for a 5 min job..


NICE









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


I'm testing almost the same setup as you, same Cpu and same memory sticks. 8.5 * 500 looks pretty stable but current ambient temperature is really bad for stress testing, it's now 29 C. Vcore is with LLC disabled. Temps after couple of hours running Prime95 blend.
Attachment 164474



Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


nice volts!










hmm... nice volts really?? is the mobo volts in range? meaning 1.4 mch core? ...bingo!!! brings hope to me.

to my ramblings understanding, large fft's which i passed run from 128k to 1024k. blend runs from 8k all the way to 4096k. so it's pushing the system further in the same direction.. possibly making it fault for that reason. when i pushed the mch core from 1.34 to 1.36 it passed large fft's. maybe that wasn't enough. i'll try blending at 1.38v and hope it works/better.
as you can guess changing the static t-read back to 9 didn't prove anything.


----------



## BradleyW

dam it 1 of my cards are faulty!!


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
You might want to shut the system down, take one of the ram modules out, and look at it to see what it is. I have PC2-6400 (DDR2 800) that runs at 5-5-5 @ 1.8v, some at 1.9v, and some that runs 4-4-4 @ 2.1v. Without knowing what yours is supposed to be running it makes it difficult for us to advise you on settings. If the ram is way off the mark you are wasting your time changing other settings.

In my last set up i set the ram to 5 5 5 15 1.8 v and had no problems.
heres all it says on the stick.
"GDDR2-800 2GB 128MX8 1.8V EP"
"GU342GOALEPR692C6CE"

*0804113*35"
UNIFOSA MADE IN TIWAN

DIMM KN2GBOHOO484303FC63003"


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
In my last set up i set the ram to 5 5 5 15 1.8 v and had no problems.
heres all it says on the stick.
"GDDR2-800 2GB 128MX8 1.8V EP"
"GU342GOALEPR692C6CE"

Two things. First, I would try 1.9vdimm and I would try using 5-5-5-18 to see if that helps at all.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 

hmm... nice volts really?? is the mobo volts in range? meaning 1.4 mch core? ...bingo!!! brings hope to me.

1.312v for 4.25 is very good he has a good chip for sure. no mch core is NB voltage. hes not using llc either







u can get away with lower voltages @ load with it disabled but a slightly higher idle temp/volt.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
1.312v for 4.25 is very good he has a good chip for sure. no mch core is NB voltage. hes not using llc either







u can get away with lower voltages @ load with it disabled but a slightly higher idle temp/volt.

his pic, astleast tune utility looked like he had 1.45v and left it at that for testing, but his vid was 1.22 or something like that. i may be able to lower my my cpu term/references, but still working on a stable blend test. 1h40m so 1.38v mch core helped. could you do so much as to explain the cpu term, and cpu/mch ref voltages? my cpu term of 1.36 isn't too bad imo, but the cpu ref is .88x and mch ref .901 when most people can getaway under 800


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
his pic, astleast tune utility looked like he had 1.45v and left it at that for testing, but his vid was 1.22 or something like that. i may be able to lower my my cpu term/references, but still working on a stable blend test. 1h40m so 1.38v mch core helped. could you do so much as to explain the cpu term, and cpu/mch ref voltages? my cpu term of 1.36 isn't too bad imo, but the cpu ref is .88x and mch ref .901 when most people can getaway under 800

most people use 0.760 0.785 0.800 cpu ref and 0.7600 0.800 mch ref
with dual cores lots of people under volt the MCH ref
( dont forget thats with the cpu vtt @ 1.20)

i personally use 0.745 ref on the cpu  think im the only one who does nobody else can seem to boot @ that. that ref MAKES my oc.


----------



## steven937595

well sticks and stones can brake my bones but my rig still BSOD'd

2hrs, now i guess i'll try and up something. runnin out of ideas here


----------



## mm67

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
well sticks and stones can brake my bones but my rig still BSOD'd

2hrs, now i guess i'll try and up something. runnin out of ideas here

Mine's been running now for 11 hrs, I'll post my full MIT when I'm done, don't remember all settings. I could probably get away with lower MCH, just wanted to start with a setting that should be enough. I have replaced the original MCH heatsink with a Thermalright HR-05 & 80 mm fan so I won't get temp problems anyway. I don't have LLC enabled so I need a big voltage setting on Vcore, with LLC enabled I could probably use something like 1.35-1.37 V.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mm67* 
Mine's been running now for 11 hrs, I'll post my full MIT when I'm done, don't remember all settings. I could probably get away with lower MCH, just wanted to start with a setting that should be enough. I have replaced the original MCH heatsink with a Thermalright HR-05 & 80 mm fan so I won't get temp problems anyway. I don't have LLC enabled so I need a big voltage setting on Vcore, with LLC enabled I could probably use something like 1.35-1.37 V.

to you and fellows: WOOOT!!! lol. my work's not over, but 3.8v mch core (and static t-read 8







) has allowed me to get up to 6hrs on blend! (still going, it's gonna run all morning!)


----------



## mm67

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
to you and fellows: WOOOT!!! lol. my work's not over, but 3.8v mch core (and static t-read 8







) has allowed me to get up to 6hrs on blend! (still going, it's gonna run all morning!)

Stopped Prime95 after 13 hours and started playing with lower voltages, this chip really doesn't seem to need much of Vcore:









Temps look awful now, but ambient temperature is at 28 C, once weather gets cooler temps should be fine. Gonna try Prime95 next with these settings.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mm67* 
Stopped Prime95 after 13 hours and started playing with lower voltages, this chip really doesn't seem to need much of Vcore:









Temps look awful now, but ambient temperature is at 28 C, once weather gets cooler temps should be fine. Gonna try Prime95 next with these settings.

my ambient is 19.8c 21c internal case temp

had the ac cranked the whole week lol but temps still blazin' there.

you got s good chip- shouldn't need alot of vcore


----------



## freakb18c1

nice mm67








im shocked the meglahem cant keep those temps down you should talk to wolf i think he modded his somehow he gets great temps with very high ambient as well

that chip can push 4.4 EASY


----------



## steven937595

NOOOOO!!! bsod 7hr in blend. should i push the mch core up to 1.4? idk what to do now... if anyone has any thoughts??? around 4-5hrs from now going out. would leave rig on

edit:crap! it was on 1.4


----------



## mm67

Lowering MCH voltage wasn't a good idea, now trying again with 1.4 at MCH and low Vcore.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

is the lower the vid on the chip the better?
like my Q9550 is 1.1750 is that decent?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


is the lower the vid on the chip the better?
like my Q9550 is 1.1750 is that decent?


it really depends.... some chips just CANNOT oc well but generally lower vid's are better. i never had a really low vid but ill list the chips i had

q9550 vid 1.212)COOL CHIP good clocker 4.3 @ 1.312v EASY coulda have went more

q9550 vid 1.2650) WARM CHIP chip no go past 4.1 ) needed 1.4+ for 4.25

q9550 vid 1.2750 )COOL CHIP chip 4.4 @ 1.42 pretty good for the High vid

q9550*S 65w* vid 1.175) COOL chip needed CRAZY volts for anything past 4.0

some more benchies


----------



## mm67

Does anyone else have their system connected to power meter ? I was just calculating what running my system 4.25 GHz is going to cost me, it really is surprising at least to me how much going from 3.9 to 4.25 GHz costs in a year. On idle at 3.9 GHz (C1E and EIST enabled) my system is idling at 130 W, running at 4.25 GHz without C1E and EIST idle power usage jumps to 200 W. I usually have my system on 24/7 so even if it just idling it's using 1.68 kW extra every day, in a year that's 610 kW. Here price of kWh is 0.068 â‚¬ so that's about 41 â‚¬/year for a 300 MHz speed increase. And that's if system is just idling.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
it really depends.... some chips just CANNOT oc well but generally lower vid's are better. i never had a really low vid but ill list the chips i had

q9550 vid 1.212)COOL CHIP good clocker 4.3 @ 1.312v EASY coulda have went more

q9550 vid 1.2650) WARM CHIP chip no go past 4.1 ) needed 1.4+ for 4.25

q9550 vid 1.2750 )COOL CHIP chip 4.4 @ 1.42 pretty good for the High vid

q9550*S 65w* vid 1.175) COOL chip needed CRAZY volts for anything past 4.0

some more benchies


















Nice.... i have no issues OC'ing my chip, i just am terrible at memory OC'ing so i thing my memory is my issue right now. i think they are at 5-5-5-15 and 990 and i think i have like 1.9v going to them

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mm67* 
Does anyone else have their system connected to power meter ? I was just calculating what running my system 4.25 GHz is going to cost me, it really is surprising at least to me how much going from 3.9 to 4.25 GHz costs in a year. On idle at 3.9 GHz (C1E and EIST enabled) my system is idling at 130 W, running at 4.25 GHz without C1E and EIST idle power usage jumps to 200 W. I usually have my system on 24/7 so even if it just idling it's using 1.68 kW extra every day, in a year that's 610 kW. Here price of kWh is 0.068 â‚¬ so that's about 41 â‚¬/year for a 300 MHz speed increase. And that's if system is just idling.

i don't monitor wattage used cause there is so much running in here anyways. i have my sig rig, a old HP Workstation that's folding, a tech station with another rig on it running Boinc/Folding and a window a/c unit running with ambient's around 15-18c


----------



## Zippy476

Is the UD3P not being made anymore. It is out of stock or back ordered everywhere.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 
Is the UD3P not being made anymore. It is out of stock or back ordered everywhere.

UD3P's are long gone. only version you will find are the EP45T-USB3P which is a DDR3 board.
or the UD3L's


----------



## Dilyn

That's because nobody wants the UD3L's


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 
Is the UD3P not being made anymore. It is out of stock or back ordered everywhere.

there are plenty of ud3p's on ebay


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
That's because nobody wants the UD3L's









UD3L's are ok, mine took a P4 651 to 4641.51


----------



## PizzaMan

Wow, I was a couple days behind in this thread. Skimmed it really fast. 100 post per page FTW.

One thing. Intel spec's can kiss my ***. 4.5Ghz w/ 1.3v Muhahahaha


----------



## steven937595

well i calmed down, and tried adjusting the cpu pll (lowered) so i can tweak the references (lowered as well). i tested large fft's for 3-4hrs or so, and switched to blend b4 i left. got home to 4hrs and going blend, so it's not that bad. i assume the references are what's keeping me from stability, but i had hoped i could play with and lower later (too many variables, their a shot in the dark anyway). but playing around with them might help. now i am to anxious to shut down for more upgrades









got a scythe ultra kaze- 120mmx38mm 133cfm fan for my h-50(loud, only for this testing because it's near it's limits), and 2 Silenx 60mm 8db to mod my OCZ XTCv2 cooler(memory) silverstone and 120mm fan grilles/dust filters(like on their raven cases)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
well i calmed down, and tried adjusting the cpu pll (lowered) so i can tweak the references (lowered as well). i tested large fft's for 3-4hrs or so, and switched to blend b4 i left. got home to 4hrs and going blend, so it's not that bad. i assume the references are what's keeping me from stability, but i had hoped i could play with and lower later (too many variables, their a shot in the dark anyway). but playing around with them might help. now i am to anxious to shut down for more upgrades









got a scythe ultra kaze- 120mmx38mm 133cfm fan for my h-50(loud, only for this testing because it's near it's limits), and 2 Silenx 60mm 8db to mod my OCZ XTCv2 cooler(memory) silverstone and 120mm fan grilles/dust filters(like on their raven cases)

Speaking of the reference voltages, did you adjust them using the method below? If not, then please do so because it will help tremendously. This is regarding any adjustment made to either the CPU Reference or the MCH Reference:

Set CPU Termination to 1.200V first
Adjust the CPU or MCH Reference as desired
Raise the CPU Termination back up to where you had it
Watch the CPU or MCH Reference scale while you raise the CPU Termination back up
So, for every single adjustment you want to make to the CPU or MCH Reference, always, always, always set the CPU Termination to 1.200V first. This allows either of those References to scale properly; so in a sense, you have to use this scaling behavior while raising the CPU Termination back up as a way to get either of the References to where you want them to be. *But always adjust one reference at a time*.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Speaking of the reference voltages, did you adjust them using the method below? If not, then please do so because it will help tremendously. This is regarding any adjustment made to either the CPU Reference or the MCH Reference:

Set CPU Termination to 1.200V first
Adjust the CPU or MCH Reference as desired
Raise the CPU Termination back up to where you had it
Watch the CPU or MCH Reference scale while you raise the CPU Termination back up
So, for every single adjustment you want to make to the CPU or MCH Reference, always, always, always set the CPU Termination to 1.200V first. This allows either of those References to scale properly; so in a sense, you have to use this scaling behavior while raising the CPU Termination back up as a way to get either of the References to where you want them to be. *But always adjust one reference at a time*.

thanks! apparently i missed the memo. it should come in handy while testing. but unfortunately i can't start from ground up, as the mobo keeps re-setting.
atleast after working in my case

i miss my red/blue mixture in my case.. may wana pick up some cathodes








that and some screws long enough to hold a 38mm fan to my radiator


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Saved Profiles FTW....
I've got like 4 saved profiles of different settings just in case...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
thanks! apparently i missed the memo. it should come in handy while testing. but unfortunately i can't start from ground up, as the mobo keeps re-setting.
atleast after working in my case

i miss my red/blue mixture in my case.. may wana pick up some cathodes








that and some screws long enough to hold a 38mm fan to my radiator









But do it even right now. I mean, it's actually the only accepted (or proper) way to set the CPU and MCH References.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

today...... i had some nuts, bolts and a few items to return to the hardware store...
i went and found out i was returning about 26.00 worth of stuff..

so, while walking around the hardware store i was trying to figure out what i needed.
then it hit me........... Black Paint.. nothing says Murdered Out like some black paint.

so i got me 2 cans of black paint, some grillin supplies, some stuff for the kid and a few misc household items. walked out with a 3.00 credit...

so, thinking i am ahead 3.00 i decide to take a trip to Lowes.... they always got cool odds and ends for cheap. so my son and i walked around the store a few times and then i thought...... i have 4in #6 /32 screws on the tech bench, but when i put a board on it the bolts they sit on aren't level.....

so looking at some in store coupons i decided to get some Nylon Spacers 3/8 x .171 x 1
there are 2 in a pack for .56 each. well with 9 bolts and they are only 1in long i got a few extra's and got 15 bags. now when a board is on the tech bench it sits level ever time.... ended up leaving Lowes spending about 12.00

so, got home and went outside and painted it up nice and black. got a few other items to mount my reservoir and pump and bought some other mounting stuff for the water cooling setup.. oh and got the Dremel out and took some old Antec fan's and made some awesome shrouds for the rad.

so here it is...... all Murdered Out..

This week my Rad and tubing should be here then i will need to figure out exactly how i will mount the rad so it's above the board.


----------



## NoGuru

Looks good Dave. Good idea with the spacers.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
well i calmed down, and tried adjusting the cpu pll (lowered) so i can tweak the references (lowered as well). i tested large fft's for 3-4hrs or so, and switched to blend b4 i left. got home to 4hrs and going blend, so it's not that bad. i assume the references are what's keeping me from stability, but i had hoped i could play with and lower later (too many variables, their a shot in the dark anyway). but playing around with them might help. now i am to anxious to shut down for more upgrades









got a scythe ultra kaze- 120mmx38mm 133cfm fan for my h-50(loud, only for this testing because it's near it's limits), and 2 Silenx 60mm 8db to mod my OCZ XTCv2 cooler(memory) silverstone and 120mm fan grilles/dust filters(like on their raven cases)

I think I'm going to call this stable enough, at least for now. All this stress testing is starting to be boring

















And here is my full MIT settings:

Code:



Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto      ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8         ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.5     ]
CPU Frequency 4.25GHz...........................[ 500 x 8.5 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 101 ]
C.I.A 2........................................ [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 100ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile..........................[Disabled]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333 MHz]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40B  ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1200   ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5  ]
tRCD............................................[ 5  ]
tRP.............................................[ 5  ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ 4  ]
tWTR............................................[ 4  ]
tWR.............................................[ 8  ]
tRFC............................................[ 68 ]
tRTP............................................[ 4  ]
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value  ...........................[ 8    ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment .........................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment  ........................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment  ........................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment  ........................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)  ......................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)  ......................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)  ......................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) .....................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training.............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile.........................[ OC-1200]
Data Driving Pull Up Level.....................[ Auto   ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto   ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level.....................[ Auto   ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto   ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level...................[ Auto   ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto   ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level...................[ Auto   ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto   ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value  ...........................[ 8    ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment .........................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment  ........................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment  ........................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment  ........................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)  ......................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)  ......................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)  ......................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) .....................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training.............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile.........................[ OC-1200]
Data Driving Pull Up Level.....................[ Auto   ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto   ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level.....................[ Auto   ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto   ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level...................[ Auto   ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto   ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level...................[ Auto   ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto   ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration..........................[ Disabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.225].............................[ 1.4375  ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ].......................[ 1.360   ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...............................[ 1.500   ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]........................[ 0.760   ]

MCH Core [ 1.100 ].......................[ 1.420 ]
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]..................[ 0.800 ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ]..............[ Auto  ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]........................[ 1.570 ]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ].......................[ 1.200 ]

DRAM Voltage [ 1.800 ]...................[ 1.80   ]
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...............[ Auto   ]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ]..................[ Auto   ]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ]..................[ Auto   ]

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3 ...................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute Memory Protect ...............[ Enabled  ]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) .................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support ....................[ Disabled ]
x C4/C4E State Support ..................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 (TM2) .............[ Enabled  ]
CPU EIST Function .......................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology ...............[ Enabled  ]

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ...............[ Enabled ]

Cpu and MCH references are values you see when VTT is set to 1.20 V.


----------



## DOM.

i hate this MB lol

i gave up on the X3350







tryed everything couldnt get it to 550x8

now its the E8500 it was easy to get 600X9 but now again i cant get nothing
















anyone have some E8500 settings for atleast 600 fsb ?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


i hate this MB lol

i gave up on the X3350







tryed everything couldnt get it to 550x8

now its the E8500 it was easy to get 600X9 but now again i cant get nothing
















anyone have some E8500 settings for atleast 600 fsb ?


Whoa, did you really get 600 FSB at one time on your EP45-UD3P? I didn't know that was possible. I'm not saying that it's not possible, but I am quite curious now.


----------



## TwoCables

I almost forgot! I am finally overclocking my GTX 260 now, and so far it seems to be far easier than it was on my old EVGA 680i SLI. I guess I didn't expect the motherboard to make this big of a difference!

So far it's at 691/1476/999 (stock of 576/1242/999) which was previously pretty unstable with the 680i. My only complaint is that the RivaTuner trick to prevent downclocking doesn't work.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Whoa, did you really get 600 FSB at one time on your EP45-UD3P? I didn't know that was possible. I'm not saying that it's not possible, but I am quite curious now.


I have seen over 625 on this board.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Whoa, did you really get 600 FSB at one time on your EP45-UD3P? I didn't know that was possible. I'm not saying that it's not possible, but I am quite curious now.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have seen over 625 on this board.



Hi Tim and Tracy







. Yes some "duals" will do 600+,but I don't recall any "quads" getting those numbers


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Hi Tim and Tracy







. Yes some "duals" will do 600+,but I don't recall any "quads" getting those numbers


Hi!


----------



## Dilyn

Denny!!!
Where have you been mate?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Denny!!!
Where have you been mate?

Hi Dilyn---Just been lurking,not posting much. Have been dealing with health issues







,but I still read the forum posts


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Hi Dilyn---Just been lurking,not posting much. Have been dealing with health issues







,but I still read the forum posts









Whoa, what's going on with your health?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Hi Dilyn---Just been lurking,not posting much. Have been dealing with health issues







,but I still read the forum posts









Ive been asking about you mate. Is everything alright? Ive been concerned mate. Good to see you again and i hope your all right.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Hi Tim and Tracy







. Yes some "duals" will do 600+,but I don't recall any "quads" getting those numbers


Hey brother! Good to see you again Denny. Glad your feeling well enough to post. I miss making fun of you








I am busy with work now (IT tech support for 350 users and all of our servers.)

Yeah this quads will top out around 580 if your lucky.

Good to see you to Bradly!


----------



## BradleyW

Good to see you to my friend. And get well dennyb. Your an awesome guy and we all love you.


----------



## TwoCables

Hiya, Bradley!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Hiya, Bradley!










Hey Bud, how's it going?

Am not doing great lol. This new CF and i7 rig is giving me huge issues. I get 15 more frames on average when CF is disabled! Ive tried EVERYTHING!


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Hey Bud, how's it going?

Am not doing great lol. This new CF and i7 rig is giving me huge issues. I get 15 more frames on average when CF is disabled! Ive tried EVERYTHING!


sounds like a bad card(most likely) or driver issue

ALSO: W00T!!!! P95 blend test- 15hrs!!!!! and going!

the weird thing is i just sorta chose random settings







all i know is what's set in stone
--1.35625V cpu vcore
--1.400V MCH core (*is that too high???* (everyday use?))

and i think either 1.340v or 1.320v cpu term, and pretty good reference voltages (i was using really high ones- and these may or may not bee the same range)

i'll definitely post a mit. also good news- with the new fan for testing- my temps have improved dramatically! i should be able to run linpack no prob


----------



## DOM.

okay WTH going on i cant flash my bios to an older one my usb stick doesnt even show up ????

flashing in the bios


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOM.* 
okay WTH going on i cant flash my bios to an older one my usb stick doesnt even show up ????

flashing in the bios

needs to be fat32 not ntfs


----------



## mm67

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
nice mm67








im shocked the meglahem cant keep those temps down you should talk to wolf i think he modded his somehow he gets great temps with very high ambient as well

that chip can push 4.4 EASY

You were right, managed to go this high last night:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1305832


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mm67* 
You were right, managed to go this high last night:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1305832

awesome







damn good chip you got there









i did some hyper pi runs, man this thing is tough!


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
awesome







damn good chip you got there









i did some hyper pi runs, man this thing is tough!









glad you made it mate

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## andressergio

Here's a LINX run on my Stalent hypers at 1600 6-6-6-18 on PL7



Cheers :toast:
Sergio


----------



## steven937595

Quote:

CPU = Q9550 E0 1.3000VID
Motherboard = 1.1
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = F2-9600CL5D-4GBTD

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00GHz (500x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 100ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value............[8]....: 8
Channel B
Static tRead Value............[8]....: 8

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.35625V
CPU Termination.....1.200V...........: 1.280V seems too low?
CPU PLL.............1.500V...........: 1.500V
CPU Referen.........0.760V...........: 0.780V

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.400V seems too high
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.790V
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500V
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.900V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.950V
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
i'll add screenshots once i go into the OS, but made 18hrs of p95 blend test, and i let it run 25runs of IBT maximum (using 3.xgb mem- ~94% was being used)

something that worries me though- is that i just booted up to goto bios and fill this out- without restarting, it beeped twice, and reset itself. idk why it would do that, and in such an odd way. i'm gonna have to try restarting and booting a few times to make sure it's not a problem

well now... prologue- i just accidentally hit the restart switch while leaning over my case (it was booting)
current- i can't boot- it just BSOD's shortly after left the MB's device listings, etc. (after boot options, loading windows), and i tried pressing F8 and selected safe mode- it BSOD's while it goes through the list of loading drivers, etc. i have saved my settings, and just got the idea to try my last OC and see if it will work. if it dose- bad news: my super stable OC now can't boot. if it fails- i better hope it was my fault, and pray it's stable while i install windows

great- my super-stable OC just BSOD's on entry now. it doesn't give me any valuable info either


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
needs to be fat32 not ntfs

it is but it still doesnt show up


----------



## steven937595

ok well i turned the cpu term to 1.360v and the references scaled- and got to the desktop to see ccc crash, and moved the mouse to a nice BSOD (page fault in nonpaged area)
so something is unstable since then. i am starting to question if i blew a cap, etc. gonna visually inspect, but something is screwed.

update: well nothing is visually broken, but it seems as if i have pushed it beyond it's limits. now i have to re-tune the cpu term, and reference voltages for it to be stable. i thought i had it perfectly stable around the .789/.790, but i'm going straight back up to where i was around +.100ea. but a more realistic higher cpu term. (1.340v) now. working my way up, i have encountered numerous and various BSOD's with drivers, system files, ram errors, etc. pointing in no specific direction other than unstable. going past 10mins p95 large fft's now, and gonna stop watching it. feel very nervous breakdown-type trapped. 2weeks and right when your there, your stuff decides to quit. "you'll never get out"


----------



## steven937595

well after voltage adjustments- made 6hrs p95 large fft's and now gonna switch to blend.

i just fear that i'm working my way back to where i was a few days ago. (getting almost stable except for need of ref voltage adjustments) i lowered it down and tuned- was perfect then died- now turning it back up to where it was almost. runnin dry on options and no spare chips

e: i've also noticed with higher cpu term, and ref's i get way higher temps. no way to linpack, atleast without freezing my balls off from OC'd air conditioner)


----------



## steven937595

been oc'ing the last few days going through different ref's and cpu terms. idk what is going on with it. most i've made s 4hrs blend so far. the last i'm trying right now is 
cpu term 1.380v
cpu ref ~0.899v
mch ref 0.914v

after that i'm going to try from the ground up at 1.2-1.26v and low ref's... again.
unless i find out another component is giving me more trouble
idk what to do at this point...
keep fighting the good fight


----------



## morph

Maybe is just another chip that doesn't really OC that well. I've been trying with my E8400 to get it to 4GHz stable for over a year







. No matter what I dit, I couldn't acheive that. The longest I lasted blend was about 40 min (with 1.4V+) and then BSOD. Anything below and I get a BSOD in the first two-three minutes. and what is annoying is that I can do 3.6GHz with everything set to normal and 3.83GHz with 1.2875V and 1.22VTT (it's a 1.25V VID). Nothing higher than that was stable. I've tryed various templates I found and every little settings I could have thinked of, nothing really helped. Oh well, just my luck..


----------



## Evtron

Hey guys, Just wondering if the UD3R will support SLi for 2xGTX460's out of the box?

Thanks!

EDIT:
Did some digging and found out that it fully supports it


----------



## Psyoptic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evtron*


Hey guys, Just wondering if the UD3R will support SLi for 2xGTX460's out of the box?

Thanks!

EDIT:
Did some digging and found out that it fully supports it










The UD3R only has one PCI-E slot...

None of the Gigabyte P45 boards support SLI. The UD3P supports Crossfire, though.


----------



## hoss331

It doesnt officially support SLI but the SLI hack does work on the P boards.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


It doesnt officially support SLI but the SLI hack does work on the P boards.


This.
But I hope you meant the UD3*P*









I have a question








I'm making some steady money lately (doing Mystery Shop work for my grandma = fun times) and so I should have about $100 come next week this time. My question is, should I go for a E8400 E0 or a quad core?
I've seen Q6600s on the OCN FS section quite a bit lately and they aren't too expensive. Is it worth it to get a Q6600? Do they overclock nicely (what's the highest you've seen for 24/7?) or should I save up for a Q9450/9550? 
I can't decide


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


This.
But I hope you meant the UD3*P*









I have a question








I'm making some steady money lately (doing Mystery Shop work for my grandma = fun times) and so I should have about $100 come next week this time. My question is, should I go for a E8400 E0 or a quad core?
I've seen Q6600s on the OCN FS section quite a bit lately and they aren't too expensive. Is it worth it to get a Q6600? Do they overclock nicely (what's the highest you've seen for 24/7?) or should I save up for a Q9450/9550? 
I can't decide










LOL

there has been some crack head deals lately with the Q9450/9550
save up and stick with the higher end 45nm quads. 
24'7 clocks on q6600 are usually 3.6 but but thats with a nice batch. even with a crappy batch on a q9550 you would be able to hit 4ghz with 80$ price difference f the q6600

http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...r2-1066-a.html 130$ for a q9450


----------



## Dilyn

Do want.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


This.
But I hope you meant the UD3*P*











By P boards I meant T UD3P, UD3P, USB3P.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


By P boards I meant T UD3P, UD3P, USB3P.


Oh no that second line was in reference to the person who originally asked









Any board in the UD3* series with more than 1 PCIex16 slot can support SLI using the SLI hack.


----------



## BradleyW

UK peeps read my sig.


----------



## steven937595

well i updated my bios to F10, and still working for 500fsb. imma bout ready to bite the bullet and accept the fact it won't do it after just a bit more









just testing the lower cpu term's and moving the ref's around. next i'm going to have to get min. 471 stable with either overclocked or underclocked ram.

thanks to everyone who helped with understanding my board


----------



## Dilyn

OI!

I've found someone interested in my CPU ($65 shipped) which will leave me with ~$100-$110 after paying for shipping costs. Which means that I will have enough money to buy a new CPU.
Looking at an E8400 E0 I found in the f/s section. Guy says he did 3.97 or something like that at 1.3. Good? 
I sent him a PM asking if it was still available and if he knew the VID... Hopefully he responds soon. I don't want MY prospective buyer to back out because I'm taking too long!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


OI!

I've found someone interested in my CPU ($65 shipped) which will leave me with ~$100-$110 after paying for shipping costs. Which means that I will have enough money to buy a new CPU.
Looking at an E8400 E0 I found in the f/s section. Guy says he did 3.97 or something like that at 1.3. Good? 
I sent him a PM asking if it was still available and if he knew the VID... Hopefully he responds soon. I don't want MY prospective buyer to back out because I'm taking too long!


With which motherboard did he achieve that overclock? I mean, I had 4.0 GHz with my EVGA 680i SLI, and it needed about 1.336V at the minimum. Its VID is 1.2500V.

But now with the EP45-UD3P, I am using 1.264V to get 4.0 GHz! And this is more or less just a hack-job of an overclock.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


OI!

I've found someone interested in my CPU ($65 shipped) which will leave me with ~$100-$110 after paying for shipping costs. Which means that I will have enough money to buy a new CPU.
Looking at an E8400 E0 I found in the f/s section. Guy says he did 3.97 or something like that at 1.3. Good? 
I sent him a PM asking if it was still available and if he knew the VID... Hopefully he responds soon. I don't want MY prospective buyer to back out because I'm taking too long!


Don't get in a rush to buy, pick out a good one. If you need to do a swap I can send you a loaner chip so your not down for too long. I see E8500 for $110 all the time.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


With which motherboard did he achieve that overclock? I mean, I had 4.0 GHz with my EVGA 680i SLI, and it needed about 1.336V at the minimum. Its VID is 1.2500V.

But now with the EP45-UD3P, I am using 1.264V to get 4.0 GHz! And this is more or less just a hack-job of an overclock.










Same board as us mate








At least, that's what he has now. So I'm just assuming that that is where he got the unlock from.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Don't get in a rush to buy, pick out a good one. If you need to do a swap I can send you a loaner chip so your not down for too long. I see E8500 for $110 all the time.


Ya I don't WANT to rush this, but it would seem that all the E8400s that were for sale before I had enough money decided to disappear from the f/s section








A loner chip? Would make my day.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 

Ya I don't WANT to rush this, but it would seem that all the E8400s that were for sale before I had enough money decided to disappear from the f/s section










Well its good to know its not just me that it happens to...

But I agree not to rush.. I posted in the wanted section to find my chip, and I turned down 3 or 4 other offers....

Personally if I am buying a cpu from a site called "overclock.net" they better have a recent stable screenshot of a good OC. Otherwise I am assuming the cpu wont oc well and its the reason its on the trading block...


----------



## Dilyn

Well, I'm crossing my fingers and jumping out blindfolded here









We'll see how it goes. But if it goes well, I will have a new chip soon enough


----------



## ben h

well im thinking about getting a q9550 from a microcenter
any good batches that i should look for over other?


----------



## 10acjed

I havent seen any certain batch better than the next... All seem to hit 4.0 pretty easy, as long as you get an EO....


----------



## Dilyn

I hate it when people take forever to respond to PMs


----------



## ben h

ight ty


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


well im thinking about getting a q9550 from a microcenter
any good batches that i should look for over other?


the new batches tend to have high vid.

i had a 1.2750 vid that did 4.25 @ 1.328 and a 1.2650vid same batch that wouldn't go past 4.0 just so you know ;D


----------



## NoGuru

Dilyn I just bought you a E3110 "Xeon"E8400. Should be a nice chip, I will test it for a small OC but not like I want too. Just PM me your address.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Dilyn I just bought you a E3110 "Xeon"E8400. Should be a nice chip, I will test it for a small OC but not like I want too. Just PM me your address.










...
Right when I was about to respond, I get another PM from you.
Dankeshon, and I will throw a party when it gets here


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Dilyn I just bought you a E3110 "Xeon"E8400. Should be a nice chip, I will test it for a small OC but not like I want too. Just PM me your address.










will you buy me a new chip.....








all i need is a i7 Extreme 980X, MC has them for $999.99

would be awesome to have on my new (coming soon) eVGA X58 E758..

side note...

new toys


----------



## Dilyn

Excellent toys









I got some new toys as well. $72 worth of toys. They didn't help at all.
Stupid toys


----------



## battlecryawesome

He Dave. I sold the 6420 today and now I m using one of Tracys chips. Hes good people.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya, he's cool.. cooler den a fan.... wha cha get? Q6600?

i7 for me soon and some Super Talent WS220UX4G8..... YummY !!


----------



## battlecryawesome

lol,,My Q6600 is in my hp. I use it for movies/videos other stuff.
I need to buy a chip if you know anyone with a good deal,


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

good deals can be found here, just keep an eye open.


----------



## Dilyn

Q9450 going for $130 or something like that in the for sale section right now. Unless someone snapped it up.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

E8500 and UD3P Rev 1.1 for sale .....

the UD3P Rev 1.1 won't last to long..... get it now before i do....

http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...-ud3r-ram.html


----------



## Dilyn

Stop doing that!!!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Lol...


----------



## Dilyn

This is NO laughing matter, good sir!
That is a very nice board, and I wish to have it.
But alas, I am poor, and need my money for my new chip!
So you must stop tempting me, and making me jealous, post haste.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Too late. I just grabbed it.



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



*NOT*


----------



## Dilyn

Thanks for stopping the temptations









Also, E8400 I was going to buy:
http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...-e0-price.html
Felt bad for leading him on so


----------



## PapaSmurf

You didn't look at my spoiler I take it.


----------



## Dilyn

Oh that's unfortunate









I was much happier before I saw that.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sorry, but I couldn't resist. But if you want it go ahead. I'm not going to go for it as I have no use for it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
He Dave. I sold the 6420 today and now I m using one of Tracys chips. Hes good people.

What chip do you have, the E8500? Sorry I can't remember $hit anymore.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
ya, he's cool.. cooler den a fan.... wha cha get? Q6600?

i7 for me soon and some Super Talent WS220UX4G8..... YummY !!

I have those Super Talents saved for when I start benching 1366.


----------



## battlecryawesome

6600.. Not a bad chip, to bad you wont let me go above 1.5 vcore. because i cant get to 4ghz. but it still runs hard at 3.80..Thanks again bud.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Does anyone know how high you can take the EP45-UD3L MCH voltage while not ruining the board? I have heard it can go to 1.3 safely but haven't seen anything that says that. Thanks


----------



## Dilyn

I have gone up to 1.4 on the MCH without a fan on it









Not sure if anything is different between our two boards, but I wouldn't go past 1.4 without a fan on it. Hell, I want to put a fan on mine just to make sure it's cool enough right NOW!


----------



## ben h

woooooooot
just got my q9550
wat are good temps with it stock with an h50 p/p

im getting
30-33
29-33
41
40
on my cores my 3rd and 4th core are not changing


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i have a TRUE with high speed yate loon's in a push pull and i have my Q9550 sitting @ 4.2 and i see idle temps at 36 36 39 37


----------



## ben h

sounds nice
i might need to re seat it
and them temps are with it at 3.8 not 2.8
and them are idle
running prime now


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


sounds nice
i might need to re seat it
and them temps are with it at 3.8 not 2.8
and them are idle
running prime now


cool, keep us posted.


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


cool, keep us posted.


np i will
im goin for 4.3-5ish(just to do it)

well hows it look?
anything i need to change(im sure there is)
it booted at 4.0
runnin prime now
got bsod after 5-7 min

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P 
BIOS Version = FD

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00 ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 
C.I.A.2..............................: disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 52
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.325
CPU Termination........1.200V........: 1.2
CPU PLL................1.500V........: normal
CPU Referen............0.760V........: normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100V........: 1.300
MCH Reference..........0.760V........: normal
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900V........: normal
ICH I/O................1.500V........: normal
ICH Core...............1.100V........: normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage ..........1.800V........: 1.8
DRAM Termination ......0.900V........: .9
Channel A Reference ...0.900V........: normal
Channel B Reference ...0.900V........: normal


----------



## ben h

halp .
it keeps failing at 1024k witch is ram any help?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

for the time being i wouldn't be overclocking the ram to much, i would run the memory at stock timings until everything else is ok.

Enable LLC
CPU Termination........1.200V........: 1.2 < bump a little 1.28 maybe
CPU PLL................1.500V........: normal < mine is at 1.57
CPU Vcore............................: 1.325 < mine is at 1.31250

MCH Reference..........0.760V........: normal < mine is .8 or sometimes .85

could try that.. im sure someone will drop in and give some more info.


----------



## ben h

well i dont plan on o.c ram but uping the fsb dont that o.c it?
iv been told it does
so i thought maybe that y it waznt stable
but ill go ahead and try that


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes. Raising the fsb also raises the ram frequency. But without knowing what ram you have there is no way for any of us to know if 942 is overclocked or not. If it's PC2-6400 then it is. If it's PC2-8500 then it isn't, but at 1.8vdimm you would be seriously under volting it (should be 2.2 or 2.3vdimm depending on which PC2-8500 it is).


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Yes. Raising the fsb also raises the ram frequency. But without knowing what ram you have there is no way for any of us to know if 942 is overclocked or not. If it's PC2-6400 then it is. If it's PC2-8500 then it isn't, but at 1.8vdimm you would be seriously under volting it (should be 2.2 or 2.3vdimm depending on which PC2-8500 it is).

pc 6400
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820134582
im perdy sure thats the exact 1 i have
so its over clocked


----------



## freakb18c1

mr ben what vid did you get


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
mr ben what vid did you get









vid?
if its wat i think ur talking about its E0


----------



## freakb18c1

LOL no download core temp it will display the processors vid.


----------



## ben h

vid is 1.2


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
vid is 1.2

nice 1.200? or


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
nice 1.200? or

yes
1.2000v
didnt kno the 0s made a dif if they do o.0


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
yes
1.2000v
didnt kno the 0s made a dif if they do o.0

NICE good vid that baby will def go 4.3 @ 1.312ish - 4.4 1.392 dunno if it can do it with that ram tho


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
NICE good vid that baby will def go 4.3 @ 1.312ish - 4.4 1.392 dunno if it can do it with that ram tho









dont think so :/
but i dont kno wat to do with the ram ether
never had that problem b4
with my old cpu(q8200) i only had a fsb of 450
waznt stable any higher
but i dont think i checked 1024k :/


----------



## PapaSmurf

The ram you linked to is only rated to run at 800MHz at 1.8vdimm. You are overclocking it to 942MHz. I would try raising the vdimm to 1.9 or 2.0 to see if that helps at all. If not then you'll either need to back off of the overall OC or get some PC2-8500 (1066MHz) ram. I've seen some PC2-6400 that can OC that high, but not a lot and rarely at stock vdimm.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
dont think so :/
but i dont kno wat to do with the ram ether
never had that problem b4
with my old cpu(q8200) i only had a fsb of 450
waznt stable any higher
but i dont think i checked 1024k :/

here 4.0ghz code for 1.20v @ load that should do the trick for now ;D

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: [8x]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:[+0.5]
CPU Frequency ...........................:4.00GHZ (471X8.5)

********** Clock Chip Control ********

Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [471]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:[100]
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

>>>>> Advanced Clock Control

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]

******** DRAM Performance Control ********

Performance Enhance...................: [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [DISABLED]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [400MHZ]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..............: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 1066..............: [942]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)................: [MANUAL]

>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ..........................................5
tRP'............................................5
tRAS.......................................... 15

Advanced Timing Control [Press Enter]

****** Motherboard Voltage Control ******
>>> CPU

Load-Line Calibration...................[DISABLED]
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.21250V [1.33125]
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V [1.260V]
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V [1.500]
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.760V [0.838]

>>>MCH/ICH

MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V [1.280V]
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V [0838]
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V [0.920]
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V [1.500]
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V [1.100]

>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V [1.840]
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V [0.920]
Channel A Reference 0.900V [0.920]
Channel B Reference 0.900V [0.920]

-------------------------------------------------------------
Advanced Bios Features

Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabledh]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


----------



## ben h

hmm ight ill try that
upping the volt didnt help
1024k still failed instantly


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
here 4.0ghz code for 1.20v @ load that should do the trick for now ;D

:/ thats for better ram then i have lol

put it so its only o.c to 900
and with 1.9 worker 1 dont fail but worker 2 does


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try 2.0 then.


----------



## ben h

ight
lets hope it works

< sellin q8200

it cant make up its mind worker 1 failed after 30 sec
comp restarted after 1 min ummmm
but didnt get a bsod


----------



## Dilyn

Packing up my chip tomorrow night and sending it off Monday morning.

I will be back in this thread with a new Xeon chip, fresh from the packaging









Until then, I will miss you all.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The ram you linked to is only rated to run at 800MHz at 1.8vdimm. You are overclocking it to 942MHz. I would try raising the vdimm to 1.9 or 2.0 to see if that helps at all. If not then you'll either need to back off of the overall OC or get some PC2-8500 (1066MHz) ram. I've seen some PC2-6400 that can OC that high, but not a lot and rarely at stock vdimm.

My 800MHz at 1.8vdimm has ran at 950 stable.pretty cool i thought.
I just bought ram from the f/s section..









http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...-ddr2-pc2.html


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
My 800MHz at 1.8vdimm has ran at 950 stable.pretty cool i thought.
I just bought 1066 from the f/s section..









http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...-ddr2-pc2.html










lucky
i cant get mine stable at 900 even


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya i got 4GB of the G.Skill F2-8800CL5, 2GB DDR2 800 Crucial Ballstix D9's, 2GB Patriot Extreme DDR2 9200 and some new Corsair Dominator 1142mhz 2x1gb 2.1V D9GMH...

D9's FTW !!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I couldn't get my Corsair PC2-6400 stable at anything over 910 either. And I had to loosen the timings from 5-5-5 to 8-8-8 to do that and go from 1.8v to 2.2v. Not worth the effort.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
ya i got 4GB of the G.Skill F2-8800CL5, 2GB DDR2 800 Crucial Ballstix D9's, 2GB Patriot Extreme DDR2 9200 and some new Corsair Dominator 1142mhz 2x1gb 2.1V D9GMH...

D9's FTW !!!

verry nice
imma have to sell my old cpu if i wanna get new ram :/


----------



## PapaSmurf

This is a very popular set for this board.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

only one's i have played with were the Patriots. had em around 1150 before i got my G.Skills..... and the G.Skills i can't seem to get em higher then 940.. oh well.

the water loop will be ready soon and ill play around with all the memory to find the best performer on the Rampage and E8500


----------



## ben h

ya i waz looking at them
i got it stable now but at 3.65 ghz and rams at 860


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's about where I figured you would end up.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That's about where I figured you would end up.

ya i got it up to 3.7 i didnt look at wat the ram waz looks like its stable here also
well ram is staying at 880
isnt stable any higher


----------



## mm67

I have that same 2*2 GB Kingston Valueram kit and it works stable up to 930 MHz using 1.9 V. Anything higher didn't work even with higher voltage or looser settings.


----------



## Cotton

Is NoGuru still around?

I finally got a decent cooler and would like to restart the push.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-4-21-a-3.html


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mm67* 
I have that same 2*2 GB Kingston Valueram kit and it works stable up to 930 MHz using 1.9 V. Anything higher didn't work even with higher voltage or looser settings.

lucky lol


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cotton* 
Is NoGuru still around?

I finally got a decent cooler and would like to restart the push.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-4-21-a-3.html

NoGuru is still around, but not as much anymore. He's part of the working class now... he pops in here every so often though.

Hey ben h.... why not watch the for sale threads and keep an eye out for some better ram?


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
NoGuru is still around, but not as much anymore. He's part of the working class now... he pops in here every so often though.

Hey ben h.... why not watch the for sale threads and keep an eye out for some better ram?

im kinda peeking in there but i usualy dont have enough money in my paypal when i see stuff


----------



## PapaSmurf

NoGuru has some company this weekend and is spending time with them.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
im kinda peeking in there but i usualy dont have enough money in my paypal when i see stuff

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-098-_-Product

these can go well beyond 1200+ easy this ram should not be slept on







cheap too


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-098-_-Product

these can go well beyond 1200+ easy this ram should not be slept on







cheap too

hmm i will be thinking about that
might have the money in about a day


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

or look at this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...-ud3r-ram.html

and he has these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

for 75.00.

great deal and very good performers on UD3's


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
or look at this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...-ud3r-ram.html

and he has these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

for 75.00.

great deal and very good performers on UD3's

ya but for 10$ more i can get brand new
now that my grfx card is paid off i can save for them
shouldnt take more then a week


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
ya but for 10$ more i can get brand new
now that my grfx card is paid off i can save for them
shouldnt take more then a week

g.skills are always brand new...... lifetime warranty and their RMA and support is top notch. never worry about buying used ram that is lifetime warranty. i bought used Patriots PC2 9200's that were used, RMA'd them and got new one's..


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
g.skills are always brand new...... lifetime warranty and their RMA and support is top notch. never worry about buying used ram that is lifetime warranty. i bought used Patriots PC2 9200's that were used, RMA'd them and got new one's..

Which is why I have no problems ever when buying used RAM








Lifetime warranties are the greatest warranties.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
g.skills are always brand new...... lifetime warranty and their RMA and support is top notch. never worry about buying used ram that is lifetime warranty. i bought used Patriots PC2 9200's that were used, RMA'd them and got new one's..

ah didnt kno they had life time warenty


----------



## Cotton

Quote:

NoGuru has some company this weekend and is spending time with them.
Ok right on, thanks for the info.


----------



## NoGuru

LOL, I just posted a link to here from your thread. Super busy but everyone in this thread can help you just as much, if not more. Post your MIT.


----------



## Cotton

Hello all,

I recently upgraded my cooler from a Freezer 7 pro to a Venomous-X (I am not 100% torqued down on the mounting) and I am currently looking to restart my push for this chip. I'm very interested to see what this baby is capable of.

Here are some pictures of my setup:

































My PC statistics are:
E8500 rev. E0
EP45-UD3R
8G OCZ Reaper
Radeon 4890
WD Drives 80G, 500G, 500G
700W PS
Windows 7 Home Premium
Wind Tunnel Case with two 250mm fans mounted on the side.

Temps:
Ambient - 26C
Idle - 38-39C
Gaming Load - 47-50C
Prime95 Small Load - 58-60C
LinX Load - 72-73C

Here are my current BIOS settings:

Code:



Code:


CPU Clock Ratio......................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio................................[ 0.5 ]
CPU Frequency 4.5125GHz........................[ 475 x 9.5 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control.............................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 475 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 ..................................................[Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive...................................[ 700mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 700mv ]
CPU Clock Skew...................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance .............................[STD]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)...................[ Auto]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch........................[ 333MHZ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00B ]
Memory Frequency [ 1066 ]......................[ 1050 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time.....................................[ 5 ]
tRCD...................................................[ 5 ]
tRP.....................................................[ 5 ]
tRAS...................................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD [ 4 ]...........................................[ Auto ]
tWTR [ 4 ]..........................................[ Auto ]
tWR [ 8 ]............................................[ Auto ]
tRFC [ 72 ].........................................[ Auto ]  72 in CPU-Z
tRTP [ 4 ]...........................................[ Auto ]
Command Rate [ 0 ]..............................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...............................[ 1.4500 ] 1.4250 CPU-Z
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ].......................[ Auto ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]..................................[ Auto ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]........................[ Auto ]
MCH Core [1.10 ].................................[ 1.32 ]
MCH Reference [0.760 ]........................[ Auto ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ].................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ].................................[ Auto ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]................................[ Auto ]
DRAM Voltage.....................................[ 2.10 ]
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel A Reference [ 0.900 ]...............[ Auto ]
Channel B Reference [ 0.900 ]...............[ Auto ]

I am not very seasoned with Adv. Ram timings or Voltage Term. & Ref. numbers. This would explain why a majority of them have been left "Auto". Every clock I have done so far has been pretty basic and I can only assume that as my clock becomes more refined, my other setting will need to be refined. This is why I am reaching out for some guidance and opinions about this push, and to hopefully learn about the process a little better myself.

A few items that I would like opinions on as to what would maximize my potential with this project:

1. Seek out superior fans; possibly 25mm San Aces or 38mm alternatives?
2. Seek out better RAM, possibly http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166?
3. Would 4G be plenty or should I go 8 if I do replace my current RAM?
4. Are there efficient ways to cool RAM, and do these methods actually help the higher clock by stabilizing component temps?
5. Should I cover the sides of this CPU cooler as I did with my Freezer 7 to direct airflow?
6. Any cable management ideas that may help with temps?
7. Maybe some heat sink replacements or replacing factory thermal paste to my NB, SB, ect?
8. What other minor cooling mods can i seek out that may help manage my temps a little bit better?

Please keep in mind that I am a very detailed oriented person and detailed opinions/suggestions about why settings are going the direction they are will help me grow as this process gets under way.

Thanks again to all those who are willing help,

Cotton


----------



## ben h

well for better cable managment would help air flow urs isnt the best but not the worst
but maybe cut a few holes in ur case so u can run the wires behind the mobo tray to keep em out of the way

also nice ram im hopefully ordering mine today
and depends wat ur doing but 4gig would be enough

also 40C? for ur ambient holy i think u got that wrong lol


----------



## Cotton

Yes I forgot that I had the ambient sensor hooked up to my HDD.

My ambient is 24-27C

outside its 42C haha


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cotton* 
Yes I forgot that I had the ambient sensor hooked up to my HDD.

My ambient is 24-27C

outside its 42C haha

lol kk
i waz like 40C and them temps uhhhh
daum 42c out side thats waaay to hot


----------



## Cotton

Forgot to mention:

My cable management is a little more cleaned up than what is in the picture.

I have not tried adding additional holes, but that does seem like a better option than what I have.

I see some people adding foam inserts. Is that strictly for sound dampening?


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cotton* 
Forgot to mention:

My cable management is a little more cleaned up than what is in the picture.

I have not tried adding additional holes, but that does seem like a better option than what I have.

I see some people adding foam inserts. Is that strictly for sound dampening?

yup
i think it would act more of insilation then sound dampening but o well

also how good of ram is this for this board?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227289


----------



## Cotton

They have been pretty decent for me.

Vcore 2.10v (Specs say it goes to 2.2 I believe, however I am a little wary boosting it past 2.1).

Timings 5-5-5-18 (I have mine at 5-5-5-15, which is not too much of a strain).

I believe they are overclocked DDR 800s and not true 1066s, but I forget.

I have had them up to 1090. I'm sure I can squeeze more out of them.

I can still hold my fingers on the side of the RAM (not the heat-sink up top) when they are under load and its not too hot to the touch.

Lifetime warranty RAM is lifetime warranty RAM.


----------



## ben h

ah
well just ordered my g skills
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


ah
well just ordered my g skills
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


Nice.....


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Nice.....


















yea
cant wait for it


----------



## freakb18c1

nice, will have a 4.25 MIT for you when you get em


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
nice, will have a 4.25 MIT for you when you get em









there ya go...... ben h will be all set...

i wish i could get my F2-8800CL5D's to OC higher..


----------



## freakb18c1

this is all i was about to get outta the q9550 with 1.2750 vid i miss that damn chip

















4.4 was hard to run 24/7
it loved 4.36
8.5X = buggy @ high fsb


----------



## grillinman

Was that Prime/LinX/OCCT stable at that vcore? If so VERY nice chip.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
Was that Prime/LinX/OCCT stable at that vcore? If so VERY nice chip.

lol hell no. i had 4.4 blending nicely

my best run with the 9650


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

4733.9

that's nice...

my 9550 i got from NoGuru has a vid of 1.1750


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
nice, will have a 4.25 MIT for you when you get em









woot
i think ill leave my comp at that but i wanna try and get 4.5(for fun) and then let it run at that for good


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


4733.9

that's nice...

my 9550 i got from NoGuru has a vid of 1.1750


Thats right around where mine is at... Benches at 4.4 - 4.5 with 1.5v bios...

Runs stable at 4.0 with 1.32v bios, kinda like it there, stays nice and cool and aside from benching I dont see the difference in real world pc with an added 200 - 400 MHz...

I think the lower VID is better for benching. But PizzaMan has had a few higher VID chips that really flew, so its still just a chip by chip basis..


----------



## GOTFrog

Bahumbug


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Bahumbug

ya !!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Bahumbug


Don't worry frog, I only get to come around for about 5 minutes a day.
Your not the only one that is too busy.


----------



## 10acjed

My problem is I can come around here off and on all day at work...

But after 8 - 9 hours in front of a screen at work all day I cant really get into it at home.....

Also this new place is a bit warmer than the last, need a new thermostat... My idle temps went up about 5c so I know the room is warmer than the thermostat is reading...


----------



## SyveRson

I have a question about the vdroop on this board. I apologize if this topic has been covered in the previous 1400+ pages, but I don't have the time right now to read through them.

So I have been trying to stabilize my overclock at 4.0ghz on a UD3P with my disappointingly high 1.3VID Q9550. I have realized that I need 1.26v under load to keep it stable. Last night I was all the way up to 1.375v (1.33idle) in bios and it was still dropping below 1.26, down to 1.248 at some points, and would blue screen during IBT.

I eventually got fed up with raising the Vcore and simply enabled LLC. Now it is never dropping below 1.26 in CPU-Z, I passed 20 runs of IBT, and am over 8 hours into a prime blend with the BIOS voltage at 1.3. So is it normal to have about .07 vdroop for this board? Should I just turn LLC off, bite the bullet, and raise the bios voltage even higher? I have seen many opinions that state LLC can be damaging. I was just wondering what other UD3P owners have experienced.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyveRson*


I have a question about the vdroop on this board. I apologize if this topic has been covered in the previous 1400+ pages, but I don't have the time right now to read through them.

So I have been trying to stabilize my overclock at 4.0ghz on a UD3P with my disappointingly high 1.3VID Q9550. I have realized that I need 1.26v under load to keep it stable. Last night I was all the way up to 1.375v (1.33idle) in bios and it was still dropping below 1.26, down to 1.248 at some points, and would blue screen during IBT.

I eventually got fed up with raising the Vcore and simply enabled LLC. Now it is never dropping below 1.26 in CPU-Z, I passed 20 runs of IBT, and am over 8 hours into a prime blend with the BIOS voltage at 1.3. So is it normal to have about .07 vdroop for this board? Should I just turn LLC off, bite the bullet, and raise the bios voltage even higher? I have seen many opinions that state LLC can be damaging. I was just wondering what other UD3P owners have experienced.



meh at such a low vcore it doesn't really matter once you get into 4.3 range when you will need enable llc if not that volts will exceed 1.5v if you do not enable llc.


----------



## 10acjed

I run with LLC enabled. Bios vcore is 1.35 windows is like 1.31 I think (not really sure, havent looked in a while). I think it drops to 1.26 if I disable it, which would mean I have to crank the bios volts...

I have not had one issue with running with LLC enabled.. I prefer it because without it enabled my idle volts go up and my bios volts go up. Right now everything stays low..
Low volts = less heat = less wear and tear.....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
meh at such a low vcore it doesn't really matter once you get into 4.3 range when you will need enable llc if not that volts will exceed 1.5v if you do not enable llc.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
I run with LLC enabled. Bios vcore is 1.35 windows is like 1.31 I think (not really sure, havent looked in a while). I think it drops to 1.26 if I disable it, which would mean I have to crank the bios volts...

I have not had one issue with running with LLC enabled.. I prefer it because without it enabled my idle volts go up and my bios volts go up. Right now everything stays low..
Low volts = less heat = less wear and tear.....


----------



## morph

That vdroop (0.06-0.07V) is normal, it's the way Inteal meant to design it. It's a bit more tehnical, but in simple words it should protect the CPU from voltage spikes when transition in load occures. At lower vcore it's safe to use either way that works for you. So you shouldn't worry, just pick what best suites your needs.


----------



## SyveRson

Thanks for the responses. I am going to leave LLC enabled. I see people crusading against it but I always thought it was only dangerous if you were at or near your processor's max recommended voltage. I am reassured. Reputation is earned.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You have three of the more knowledgeable people giving you the straight scoop. You are correct to go with their recommendation. They would NOT steer you wrong.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SyveRson* 
Thanks for the responses. I am going to leave LLC enabled. I see people crusading against it but I always thought it was only dangerous if you were at or near your processor's max recommended voltage. I am reassured. Reputation is earned.

Yay someone who understands


----------



## freakb18c1

intels max is like 1.45 (max recommended) PFF i used to run with out llc for the LONGest time idle voltage would be like 1.47v then @ load 1.360v for 4.32 but that was only bc i was a linx whore and running linx with llc disabled = LOW temps








this is an old pic just a stock true 2k fan unlapped in the summer / warm ambients.

1.52 in bios








newer pic. better cooling

@ high voltage like 1.45+ with llc enabled i would never dare run linx.


----------



## 10acjed

The voltage spikes are accounted for by the vdrop (bios to windows) and they are quick and not read by any software (that i know of)...

So IF you are running higher than 1.40v 24/7 chances are at load to idle transitions your sending the extra .05v to the cpu, it MAY do damage, but that is even an unknown....

Like I said, if your voltages are in the mid 1.3 range, LLC enabled is fine.

As for guys running 1.45 - 1.5 like me doing bench runs... Keep her cool and be sure to post to HWBot under team OCN, otherwise its just not safe....


----------



## freakb18c1

i don't think i posted any on my results with this chip on hw bot think i did one 32 meg submission i like be in the top 20

i hold the #1 spot for sp1m and cpuz for the p8400 processor


----------



## Dilyn

I'm thinking I should start doing real benching stuff... Might be fun.









Also, the mail comes at 11. I hope I find a special present inside today


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I'm thinking I should start doing real benching stuff... Might be fun.









Also, the mail comes at 11. I hope I find a special present inside today









kewl, hope it shows up... i got a special delivery today too... now all i need is distilled water


----------



## Dilyn

Still not here...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 








Still not here...

I know the feeling. I have a bunch of stuff that I'm expecting, one package that should have been here last week. I'm hoping it gets here tomorrow so I can start my project.


----------



## Dilyn

I just want to play with it before I go up to Ludington all weekend


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I know the feeling. I have a bunch of stuff that I'm expecting, one package that should have been here last week. I'm hoping it gets here tomorrow so I can start my project.

what are you going to be working on?


----------



## PapaSmurf

My CM Cent 5 case. The UD3P takes up a LOT of room in it, cable management is a nightmare, and cooling is sub par in it's stock condition. I intend to remedy that once the new parts arrive.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i got a small project almost done too.

MCP655-B
Detroit Thermo D5 Top
MCR320
XSPC Rasa
Swiftech MCRES-MICRO Rev2
ClearFlex 7/16 x 5/8
Rampage x48
E8500
2GB DOMINATOR XMS2-9136 (2.1V D9GMH)
ordering this weekend.........EVGA 01G-P3-1373-AR GeForce GTX 460


----------



## wumpus

hey, does anyone know if there are more advanced GTL adjustment options on the UD3R other than just CPU reference?
my E8500 is not liking me and my attempt to make it boot at 4.5








thanks.


----------



## freakb18c1

you might need some skews... try
cpu skew 50ps
mch skew 100 ps


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
you might need some skews... try
cpu skew 50ps
mch skew 100 ps

forgot about those!









what exactly do they do again I really cant remember right now.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wumpus* 
forgot about those!









what exactly do they do again I really cant remember right now.

helps stabilize high fsb other wise youll need crazy amounts of vtt and mch voltages

really only need 50ps for 500 fsb
i like 50/100 some times 100/150

i use 50/100 for 489fsb i dont need any skews for that but leave it anyway.


----------



## NoGuru

I'm surprised the Xeon was not there yesterday. It will be there today for sure.

I'll be gone surfing all weekend, so be sure to give me updates come Sunday night.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 

I'll be gone surfing all weekend, so be sure to give me updates come Sunday night.

Hows the surfing on lake Orion?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Wind.........Virtual...........or some good drugs


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I'm surprised the Xeon was not there yesterday. It will be there today for sure.

I'll be gone surfing all weekend, so be sure to give me updates come Sunday night.











I missed my computer.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









I missed my computer.

then we can assume you got it..?

hey, should i go higher?
Core Voltage - 1274
Core Clock - 1020
Mem Clock - 1400
Fan Speed - 80%

Temps after 1 hr - 51c

man i like this Hawk.

oh and 14hrs into leak test on bench... no leaks.
had one leak right away at radiator, 1 of the o-rings on the barb was cracked so replaced barb with newer one. almost ready to get it all set up...


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## PapaSmurf

Looks good. Now put a hurtin' on that thing and let's see what she's got in 'er.


----------



## Dilyn

Oh yes









But first, I need to prepare for my trip to Ludington. And then eat my hot pocket.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Looks good. Now put a hurtin' on that thing and let's see what she's got in 'er.










I second that.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay, I can see the Hot Pocket (just realized I haven't eaten lunch yet either), but the heck with a trip. You got new hardware to torture.


----------



## Dilyn

It's not like a have a choice in the matter








If I had my way, I wouldn't be going. I mean, I was there from Wednesday to Sunday two weeks ago. Can't I stay at my house and enjoy the last month of my Summer Vacation in PEACE?

But whatever. Family > computers I suppose.

There's a s6-9 degree temperature difference between the two cores


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
It's not like a have a choice in the matter








If I had my way, I wouldn't be going. I mean, I was there from Wednesday to Sunday two weeks ago. Can't I stay at my house and enjoy the last month of my Summer Vacation in PEACE?

But whatever. Family > computers I suppose.

There's a s6-9 degree temperature difference between the two cores









meh thats fine run a pass or two of linx on it make sure they both line up if not reseat


----------



## Dilyn

I don't want to reseat this thing...
Do you have any idea how many zip ties I go through for this push-pull?








Plus, it takes some fenaggling to get the EPSV plug to actually go in... Stupid fan is in the way.


----------



## doat




----------



## freakb18c1

putting that q9550 to work


----------



## SyveRson

4.4ghz, Awesome.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

man, i hate stuck temp sensors.

i just got my E8500 going and it's stuck at 40c..... 15min of prime95.......40c

if i point my infrared thermometer (mac ET7612) on the cpu water block near the base it read 17.6c

i wonder what the real actual temps are?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


man, i hate stuck temp sensors.

i just got my E8500 going and it's stuck at 40c..... 15min of prime95.......40c

if i point my infrared thermometer (mac ET7612) on the cpu water block near the base it read 17.6c

i wonder what the real actual temps are?


They're less than 40Â°C.









I'm serious, too.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


They're less than 40Â°C.









I'm serious, too.


oh ya, im sure it's less then 40c, i was just curious how effective me a/c unit blowing 5c air right into the radiator was...

pics...
the temp pic is the actual temp of the lower part of the radiator. the air coming thru the rad is about 7-8c


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


oh ya, im sure it's less then 40c, i was just curious how effective me a/c unit blowing 5c air right into the radiator was...

pics...
the temp pic is the actual temp of the lower part of the radiator. the air coming thru the rad is about 7-8c


Oh I see what you're doing now.

*Edit:* I need to log off now and go satisfy my Crysis craving.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


*Edit:* I need to log off now and go satisfy my Crysis craving.


I can't be the game because i cannot kill the alien on the carrier, no matter what i throw at it or which saved game i load it just will not die.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I can't be the game because i cannot kill the alien on the carrier, no matter what i throw at it or which saved game i load it just will not die.































Don't give up. It definitely dies - even in Delta mode. Just hide behind stuff so that it doesn't freeze you. If it DOES freeze you, then just tap different WASD keys over and over to thaw yourself out (just like when you're inside the sphere and your mask ices up from standing still). But _holding down_ one of the WASD keys may not work.

But anyway, just shoot it with everything you have, or go over to the never-ending missile-launcher box and just blast it away with missiles. Even if you run out of ammo on the entire deck, you still have the never-ending missile-launcher box.


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Don't give up. It definitely dies - even in Delta mode. Just hide behind stuff so that it doesn't freeze you. If it DOES freeze you, then just tap different WASD keys over and over to thaw yourself out (just like when you're inside the sphere and your mask ices up from standing still). But _holding down_ one of the WASD keys may not work.

But anyway, just shoot it with everything you have, or go over to the never-ending missile-launcher box and just blast it away with missiles. Even if you run out of ammo on the entire deck, you still have the never-ending missile-launcher box.










where is this magic box? I have thrown every single thing at it, rockets at least 10 of them or so, grenades, gauss rifle, shotgun, etc. and it did not go down.

HAHAHAHAHAHA, "Right, trick to this is SHOOT IT IN THE FING FACE!"


----------



## Ddreder

they should make a GA-P55-USB3 club... lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


where is this magic box? I have thrown every single thing at it, rockets at least 10 of them or so, grenades, gauss rifle, shotgun, etc. and it did not go down.

HAHAHAHAHAHA, "Right, trick to this is SHOOT IT IN THE FING FACE!"


Oh crap, I forgot about the profanity.

Anyway, here's a screenshot from that video clip at 0:46. I circled the box (at least I think this is the box... I fear I might be wrong):


----------



## doat

I like profanity









I guess tomorrow i will give it another go and finally beat this game after many years lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


I like profanity









I guess tomorrow i will give it another go and finally beat this game after many years lol.


I didn't say that I dislike profanity.


----------



## ben h

yay my ram comes in the mail today


----------



## ben h

well i got my g skills
can i get some help with a MIT









heres my curent mit

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P 
BIOS Version = FD

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.74 ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 440
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 
C.I.A.2..............................: disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
 (G) MCH Frequency latch.............: auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 880
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 52
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.25
CPU Termination........1.200V........: 1.28
CPU PLL................1.500V........: 1.57
CPU Referen............0.760V........: normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100V........: 1.300
MCH Reference..........0.760V........: 0.81
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900V........: normal
ICH I/O................1.500V........: normal
ICH Core...............1.100V........: normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage ..........1.800V........: 2.0
DRAM Termination ......0.900V........: 1.0
Channel A Reference ...0.900V........: 1.0
Channel B Reference ...0.900V........: 1.0


----------



## 10acjed

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550 EO
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P v1.1
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = 2x2GB OCZ Reaper HPC 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.12 (485x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 485
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 970
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 
tWTR.................................: 4 
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 4 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 10 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 10 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.1875V..........: 1.362
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.863
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.12
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

May have to fine tune the skews and the term voltage for your setup, but this worked for me


----------



## ben h

ight ty
seems wat ever i try my ram isnt stable ^_^
keeps failing at 1024k


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Damn... i hit a wall.

can't get past 4760.95 MHz (501.15 * 9.5) on this E8500

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1336614


----------



## B7ADE

Hi guys, here's a copy of a post that I made in the Intel CPU category.

So, I got my new Q9550 on Thursday and luckily its a E0 with 1.2875 VID. Been Ocing it since then(whenever I can). Hit 4Ghz without a problem(all voltages within spec). Now when I go for 500FSB with the intent of 4.25Ghz, the VTT is laughing in my face. After running a Q66 and E72 with 1.8V and 1.6V respectively on the Vcore you can see how I really don't follow specs(People say "45nm, < 1.36Vcore, I say "Oh Rly?". Now after testing, I've determined that for now I have 4.25 it stable at:
VCore: 1.4875
VTT: 1.5
PLL: 1.67
CPU REF: 0.76
MCH: 1.4
VDIMM: 2.3

I can probably bring down Vcore and PLL but I wanted to leave them be and isolate the VTT and brought it down from 1.6 to 1.5. I've tried pretty much all the settings from 1.1 to 1.6, only 1.5 and up seem to be stable.

Question is, is there anything that could be affecting the setup that goes away with high VTT or any other advice? And for fun how long do you think the chip will last with hat VTT? I mean it's only 0.05v over max...

MIT:

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550 EO
Motherboard = EP45 UD3R v1.1
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = 2x2GB OCZ Reaper HPC 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25 (500x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 900mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 50ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disable
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 7
tRP..................................: 7
tRAS.................................: 20

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.2875V..........: 1.4875
CPU Termination.....1.200V..........: 1.54
CPU PLL.............1.500V..........: 1.73
CPU Referen.........0.76V..........: 0.800

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.40
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Normal
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.30
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Thanks guys!


----------



## ben h

dam 4.7 thats kinda nice lol

yay keep gettin bsod when i try runnin prime ^_^


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Hi guys, here's a copy of a post that I made in the Intel CPU category.

So, I got my new Q9550 on Thursday and luckily its a E0 with 1.2875 VID. Been Ocing it since then(whenever I can). Hit 4Ghz without a problem(all voltages within spec). Now when I go for 500FSB with the intent of 4.25Ghz, the VTT is laughing in my face. After running a Q66 and E72 with 1.8V and 1.6V respectively on the Vcore you can see how I really don't follow specs(People say "45nm, < 1.36Vcore, I say "Oh Rly?". Now after testing, I've determined that for now I have 4.25 it stable at:
VCore: 1.4875
VTT: 1.5
PLL: 1.67
CPU REF: 0.76
MCH: 1.4
VDIMM: 2.3

I can probably bring down Vcore and PLL but I wanted to leave them be and isolate the VTT and brought it down from 1.6 to 1.5. I've tried pretty much all the settings from 1.1 to 1.6, only 1.5 and up seem to be stable.

Question is, is there anything that could be affecting the setup that goes away with high VTT or any other advice? And for fun how long do you think the chip will last with hat VTT? I mean it's only 0.05v over max...

MIT:

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550 EO
Motherboard = EP45 UD3R v1.1
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = 2x2GB OCZ Reaper HPC 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25 (500x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 900mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 50ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disable
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 7
tRP..................................: 7
tRAS.................................: 20

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.2875V..........: 1.4875
CPU Termination.....1.200V..........: 1.54
CPU PLL.............1.500V..........: 1.73
CPU Referen.........0.76V..........: 0.800

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.40
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Normal
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.30
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Thanks guys!


First of all an Q9550 with a VID of 1.2875 is pretty bad. Getting to 4.25GHz at 1.48 volts isn't surprising and it is dangerous. I would just leave it at 4GHz because there isn't much of a difference from 4.0 and 4.25.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volcom13*


First of all an Q9550 with a VID of 1.2875 is pretty bad. Getting to 4.25GHz at 1.48 volts isn't surprising and it is dangerous. I would just leave it at 4GHz because there isn't much of a difference from 4.0 and 4.25.












Thanks though, reality is reality.


----------



## ben h

worker 4 @ 1024k on prime keeps failing


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


well i got my g skills
can i get some help with a MIT











Try this,

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P 
BIOS Version = FD

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.0 ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 
C.I.A.2..............................: disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
 (G) MCH Frequency latch.............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 52
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 9 
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30
CPU Termination........1.200V........: 1.28
CPU PLL................1.500V........: 1.50
CPU Referen............0.760V........: 0.810

MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100V........: 1.320
MCH Reference..........0.760V........: 0.850 <try first them 0.810
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900V........: Auto
ICH I/O................1.500V........: Auto
ICH Core...............1.100V........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage ..........1.800V........: 2.0
DRAM Termination ......0.900V........: Auto
Channel A Reference ...0.900V........: Auto
Channel B Reference ...0.900V........: Auto


----------



## ben h

nope :/
worker 4 failed on 1024k
wonder what that is


----------



## hoss331

How far into 1024? And did you try both mch refs listed?


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


How far into 1024? And did you try both mch refs listed?


ya tryed both

and not even 1 min in
i had it b4 that it didnt fail
but i got a bsod 7 min into it
right now im at
and 3 min into it
worker 3 failed 5 min into it

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P 
BIOS Version = FD

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.0 ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 
C.I.A.2..............................: disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
 (G) MCH Frequency latch.............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 13
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 9 
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30
CPU Termination........1.200V........: 1.28
CPU PLL................1.500V........: 1.50
CPU Referen............0.760V........: 0.810

MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100V........: 1.320
MCH Reference..........0.760V........: 0.850 
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900V........: Auto
ICH I/O................1.500V........: Auto
ICH Core...............1.100V........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage ..........1.800V........: 2.0
DRAM Termination ......0.900V........: Auto
Channel A Reference ...0.900V........: Auto
Channel B Reference ...0.900V........: Auto


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

why not set your ram to defaults timings and default voltage, then leave everything for the ram on auto, OC the chip and fsb as high as possible and get it stable, then mess with the ram?


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


why not set your ram to defaults timings and default voltage, then leave everything for the ram on auto, OC the chip and fsb as high as possible and get it stable, then mess with the ram?


timeings are on default most of it is on auto
kinda already doing that o.0 i thought
waznt trying to touch my ram

but it passed all em but worker 3
















i might of gotten it stable
aint failed on worker 3 yet

also my ram feels warm to the touch
i have a few extra 80mm fans should i strap 2 of em over top it?
if so should i so it so its pulling air off them or pushing it into them


----------



## freakb18c1

base line 4.25

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

CPU Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:900mV
CPU Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:50ps
MCH Clock Skew&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:100ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1002
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: 56
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 9
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 9

*OC 1200 Profile* <== make sure you set that too! on both ram channels.

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.38
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.36
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.926 (0.800) @ 1.20vtt ** TRY 0.745 my board LOVES it**

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.926 (0.800) @ 1.20vtt
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.59
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.18
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## ben h

woooooooot ty

ill try it if this fails


----------



## freakb18c1

what rev board do you have


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


what rev board do you have


a3


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


a3


a3 is 1.0 no?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I/O shield plate side of board all the way to left.
if psu is on the bottom, look at the corner of the board above the psu, should say Rev 1.0, Rev 1.1 or Rev 1.6


----------



## ben h

says 1.6
good or no o.0


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


says 1.6
good or no o.0


many new one's are Rev 1.6, like mine... they are fine but don't OC memory as well as the 1.0's and 1.1's

you should have no problem getting 4.2 - 4.4 stable on that with that memory


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


many new one's are Rev 1.6, like mine... they are fine but don't OC memory as well as the 1.0's and 1.1's

you should have no problem getting 4.2 - 4.4 stable on that with that memory


ahh
lol *** prime 95 has stoped working twice now o.0








passed 1024k


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


base line 4.25

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

CPU Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦.:800mV
PCI Express Clock Driveâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:900mV
CPU Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.:50ps
MCH Clock Skewâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦:100ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1002
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
*tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto* cant set them to auto
tRFC.................................: 56
*tRTP.................................: auto* same with that 1
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 9
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 9

**OC 1200 Profile* <== make sure you set that too! on both ram channels. * were is this at o.0

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.38
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.36
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.926 (0.800) @ 1.20vtt ** TRY 0.745 my board LOVES it**

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.926 (0.800) @ 1.20vtt
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.59
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.18
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


but with every thing els it got a bsod as soon as i got into windows


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


but with every thing els it got a bsod as soon as i got into windows


I suggest you try and get stable at 4.0 first...


----------



## freakb18c1

the oc profile can be found in the advanced timing control / channel a / b driving settings / driving strength profile set to oc1200

that should not bsod at all id make sure the cpu / mch refs are set correctly set em to auto for now it should be fine.


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben h*


a3



Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


a3 is 1.0 no?


all EP45 UD3 series are A3's(which is the NB revision)
1.0 ,1.1 ,1.6 are board revisions,small board design changes(like heatsink placement and other stuff).


----------



## TwoCables

Does anyone else here who has a 1.6 UD3P have a northbridge heatsink that was installed up-side down? I mean, I know I've brought this up before, but I'm beginning to feel like I'm the only one. It's literally up-side down, and the top of the heatsink even angles down towards the CPU instead of angling down towards the PCI-E and PCI slots!


----------



## freakb18c1

lol take a pic i have to see this


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
lol take a pic i have to see this

I'm sorry, but I feel that it's not worth my time and effort to do that. I am only interested in seeing whether or not I'm alone. So far, it seems like I am because I've made mention of this like 2-3 times over the past couple of months and not one person has said they have the same thing.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I would like to see a picture to. Interesting.


----------



## TwoCables

But just imagine your northbridge heatsink being turned the other way, slanting downwards towards the CPU instead of downwards towards the PCI-E and PCI slots.

That's what I have, and I want to know if anyone else in here has the same thing.


----------



## hoss331

That is normal for the 1.1 and 1.6 boards, that is one of the revisions. They did that to help with cpu heatsink clearance.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
That is normal for the 1.1 and 1.6 boards, that is one of the revisions. They did that to help with cpu heatsink clearance.

But I've seen quite a few pictures of people who have Rev. 1.6, and their heatsink is right-side up (meaning, the logo isn't upside down when mounted in a Standard ATX case).


----------



## hoss331

Ignore the logo, thats just something that sticks on the top and was probably just old stock.


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
I suggest you try and get stable at 4.0 first...

im stable at 4.0 now i think imma just leave it here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
the oc profile can be found in the advanced timing control / channel a / b driving settings / driving strength profile set to oc1200

that should not bsod at all id make sure the cpu / mch refs are set correctly set em to auto for now it should be fine.

hmm maybe ill try it again later today
other wise 4.0 is doing good for me


----------



## battlecryawesome

I was asked for my Bio s settings, So here they are, any thoughts or advise would be great. thanks.
Q 6600
3.7
vcore is way high. I know.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Ignore the logo, thats just something that sticks on the top and was probably just old stock.

Yeah, I _know_ that. I've known that since the very first time I saw this heatsink style (back before the UD3P).


----------



## hoss331

So your saying your nb looks like this, correct? If so it just has an older revisions plate on the newer revision heatsink, in other words your nb is not installed upside down.


----------



## radaja

heres another pic(UD3R) with the opposite slanting heatsink,but the logo is correct


----------



## Dilyn

TwoCables I thought we covered this already. You got a board that enjoys being upside down.


----------



## TwoCables

Yep. But I'm too concerned about looks, and therefore I confess that I would have been happier with Rev. 1.0.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

seeing the pics made me decide to snap a few pics really quick.


----------



## TwoCables

Yep. Mine's definitely much more upside down than that. lol Those bastards.









Anyway, I have a new question that just came up: is this normal for the EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.06?










I'm referring to the Manufacturer and Model fields being grayed out and blank.

The reason why I'm asking is because I can't get Vantage to run. I purchased my own copy of it, and I'm also using the latest BIOS. I'm also running Vantage "as administrator".


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Yep. Mine's definitely much more upside down than that. lol Those bastards.









Anyway, I have a new question that just came up: is this normal for the EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.06?










I'm referring to the Manufacturer and Model fields being grayed out and blank.

The reason why I'm asking is because I can't get Vantage to run. I purchased my own copy of it, and I'm also using the latest BIOS. I'm also running Vantage "as administrator".

here is mine.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Does anyone else here who has a 1.6 UD3P have a northbridge heatsink that was installed up-side down? I mean, I know I've brought this up before, but I'm beginning to feel like I'm the only one. It's literally up-side down, and the top of the heatsink even angles down towards the CPU instead of angling down towards the PCI-E and PCI slots!


my UD3R looks exactly like this. tilting toward the CPU. you arent the only one


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


here is mine.


That's interesting. I don't even get that with version 1.54 or any of the later versions.

Oh, what's even more interesting to me is that even with the latest BIOS, my memory is still not 100% compatible: I have 4-4-4-12 memory, and this board won't even post unless I use *5*-4-4-12 (or 5-4-4-15 which is what I'm using now)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


my UD3R looks exactly like this. tilting toward the CPU. you arent the only one










But what about the plate on top? Is it upside down when viewing the motherboard while it's installed in your case?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
So your saying your nb looks like this, correct? If so it just has an older revisions plate on the newer revision heatsink, in other words your nb is not installed upside down.










lol gigabyte drinking on the job... kinda looks good like that


----------



## TwoCables

See, that's how mine looks and I think it looks stupid. I don't even feel like taking pictures to show my rig off just because of it.

But hey - I am one anal SOB.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

TwoCables, how about this.....

i am going to replace my NB and go with a Thermalright... when i remove mine and replace the NB, pipe and Mosfet's i will send you my old ones so you can put em on your board...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Yep. Mine's definitely much more upside down than that. lol Those bastards.









Anyway, I have a new question that just came up: is this normal for the EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.06?










I'm referring to the Manufacturer and Model fields being grayed out and blank.


My UD3P Rev. 1.6 started doing the same thing a few weeks ago. Tried several different versions of CPU-Z and they are all doing it. About the same time I first noticed it I also noticed that the chrome heat pipe running from the northbridge to the other heatsink had darkened almost like someone had put a torch to it. The system is still as stable as it had been though (running [email protected] 24/7). I haven't taken to time to play around with it to see what I can figure out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
TwoCables, how about this.....

i am going to replace my NB and go with a Thermalright... when i remove mine and replace the NB, pipe and Mosfet's i will send you my old ones so you can put em on your board...


You should be able to just swap out the heat shield. It's only stuck on with double sided tape that should come off fairly easily if the heatsink is warmed up.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya the pipe from the NB to the mosfet cooler on mine is almost black too.

oh well still runs fine as a daily machine and crunching numbers for Boinc


----------



## Dilyn

See now the plate on the thin one behind the CPU comes off easy as pie but I can't even budge the one on the North Bridge








And the thin cooler won't come off either, so I can't take off my NB cooler. wat.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Get the NB heatsink nice and hot and it comes off a lot easier. I just slipped a small flat head screwdriver between the shield and the heatsink and popped it right off, and I did it with the system running to keep it nice and hot. Then I shut it down and used some goof off to remove the left over residue.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


lol gigabyte drinking on the job... kinda looks good like that



Well maybe there not drinking, but maybe cheap for using older rev 1.0 plates on new boards?


----------



## TwoCables

I'd say that you nailed it, hoss.

Anyway, hey XtremeCuztoms: after you posted your screenshot of CPU-Z, I took a chance and used BIOS version FB and it worked perfectly. Vantage finally worked and CPU-Z displayed everything correctly. But I had one major, _major_ problem with that BIOS: it is as slow as MUD! There's no quick boot, so it added about 15 seconds to my reboot time. I'm sorry, but I worked really hard at getting a 45-second reboot time down to 29, and so I'm not about to undo all of that hard work. lol So, I'm back to version FE.

But I'm just happy to know, y'know?


----------



## Dilyn

1. Flash to slow ass BIOS
2. Bench
3. Jack off to benchmarks (optional)
4. Flash back to fast BIOS
5. ???
6. Profit


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


1. Flash to slow ass BIOS
2. Bench
3. Jack off to benchmarks (optional)
4. Flash back to fast BIOS
5. ???
6. Profit











With what I have to go through just to flash the BIOS, no.







Just... no.


----------



## Dilyn

It takes like, thirty seconds to flash the BIOS









And I don't have quick boot options, but I restart quite quickly it would seem.


----------



## GOTFrog

Yay manage to boot into windows for more than a few seconds, take a look on how I did. I hate my computer and really want to throw it out the window. 3 different UD3P (RMAd all with different serials) 3 set of ram 2 sets got RMAd and work great in the other comp. 5770 and 8800GTS I know they both work well. does the same when I put the q8200 from my wifes computer.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


It takes like, thirty seconds to flash the BIOS









And I don't have quick boot options, but I restart quite quickly it would seem.










Fair enough. So here is what I have to go through in order to flash the BIOS:

Shut down the system.
Unplug every thing (this is all done while bending over in an uncomfortable way due to where I am forced to keep my rig - and it can't be moved because the cables aren't long enough).
Remove the side panel (on my hands and knees).
Tip rig over onto its side to make the next step easier.
While on my hands and knees, remove my sound card (because it's in the way of the FDD port thanks to one capacitor on the sound card).
Stand up and find safe place for said sound card.
Get back on my hands and knees and plug in the FDD cable.
Plug in the modular cable that contains an FDD power cable.
Tip rig back up on its feet.
Stand up (I'm not exactly in shape, but I'm not overweight either - so I'm usually growing irritated by this point)
Pick rig up and place it back where I can plug everything back in.
Plug everything back in.
Plug the floppy drive in.
Sit down and turn the computer.
Go into Windows.
Put the BIOS I want onto the floppy disk.
Reboot into the BIOS
Load the Optimized Defaults (just because I'm anal about flashing)
Press F10
Press End during POST to enter Q-Flash
Flash the BIOS.
...............
............
.........
etc.
I'd keep going, but you get the idea. Once I'm done flashing, I basically have to do all of that physical labor all over again because I have no place in my rig for a floppy drive: that's currently taken up by a more-important fan controller.

Now, I suppose you're wondering why I just don't use a flash drive. That's because I don't have one. I mean, back when I had the EVGA 680i SLI, I purchased that floppy drive just so I could do things like flash the BIOS. But now things have changed and I have a motherboard that makes booting from a flash drive incredibly easy. Plus, now I have a better reason to justify the purchase of a flash drive: it will completely eliminate all of that irritating physical labor.

In other words, I guess that if I want to be 100% ready for the installation of the MSI Twin Frozr II Gold Edition GTX 465 that's supposed to be delivered this Tuesday, then I'd better buy a flash drive tomorrow.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

if you lived closer i would give you a kingston 4GB flash drive for free. i got a 16GB Lexar i use all the time, and a 1GB Kingston i use on my Kenwood X881 in my vehicle for all my music.


----------



## Dilyn

I pity you.
Would you like to have a flash drive?









Starting to have fun with my chip... Set the multi to 8x and raised the FSB to 400. Wouldn't boot at 1.875 vcore, so I raised it to 1.25 and raised the VTT to 1.22







(plan on going high with the FSB).

So should I just shoot for a super low multi/High FSB? I'm thinking yes


----------



## PapaSmurf

And people wonder why I still install a 3.5" floppy drive in EVERY system I build.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


if you lived closer i would give you a kingston 4GB flash drive for free. i got a 16GB Lexar i use all the time, and a 1GB Kingston i use on my Kenwood X881 in my vehicle for all my music.


hehe it's all good. I might even be able to borrow my mom's. I still live at home with my parents.

Wait a sec... in fact, I am going to try this right now.

*Edit:* Wow that sucked. I wish I hadn't attempted it. I guess I'll be going to Best Buy tomorrow or somewhere.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


And people wonder why I still install a 3.5" floppy drive in EVERY system I build.


The next time they question you, send them my way. hehehe


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


And people wonder why I still install a 3.5" floppy drive in EVERY system I build.


LOL... me too.
i bought like 20 diskettes when compusa closed down around me for like 2.99
and i took a floppy out of an old machine that someone gave me. it's come in handy a few times having the stuff.


----------



## TwoCables

Update:

Yeah, asking my mom was a stupid idea. I don't know what I was thinking. She kinda ruined my good mood.


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Update:

Yeah, asking my mom was a stupid idea. I don't know what I was thinking. She kinda ruined my good mood.


Mom's are soooo good at that







Even at the ripe old age of 39, she still knows how to ruin a good mood


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


Mom's are soooo good at that







Even at the ripe old age of 39, she still knows how to ruin a good mood










lol yep. I guess it's been so long since I last approached her like that I ended up forgetting that she wasn't going to make borrowing her flash drive an easy task. She eventually said that I could borrow it, but the way she gave me permission left me kinda drained. lol It's like she decided to make sure I would never borrow it just by the way she gave me permission.

So yeah, I'll just get a little 2 GB for like $7.


----------



## Cotton

Looking for a little input on some fine tuning

Current MIT:

Code:


Code:


CPU Clock Ratio......................................[ 8 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio................................[ 0.5 ]
CPU Frequency 4.5474GHz........................[ 535 x 9.5 ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control.............................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 535 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2 ..................................................[Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive...................................[ 800mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 700mv ]
CPU Clock Skew...................................[ 50ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 100ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance .............................[Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)...................[ Auto]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch........................[ 333MHZ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00B ]
Memory Frequency [ 1066 ]......................[ 1070 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time.....................................[ 5 ]
tRCD...................................................[ 5 ]
tRP.....................................................[ 5 ]
tRAS...................................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD [ 4 ]...........................................[ 3 ]
tWTR [ 4 ]..........................................[ 3 ]
tWR [ 8 ]............................................[6 ]
tRFC [ 72 ].........................................[ 64 ] tighten?
tRTP [ 4 ]...........................................[ 3 ]
Command Rate [ 0 ]..............................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...............................[ 1.48750 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ].......................[ 1.46 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]..................................[ Auto ]  1.70 good?
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]........................[ 0.949 ]  reduce?
MCH Core [1.10 ].................................[ 1.36 ]
MCH Reference [0.760 ]........................[ 0.844 ] tighten?
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ].................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ].................................[ 1.59 ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]................................[ 1.20 ]
DRAM Voltage.....................................[ 2.20 ]
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel A Reference [ 0.900 ]...............[ Auto ]
Channel B Reference [ 0.900 ]...............[ Auto ]

Any suggestions?

Worker 2 drops after 2 hours 31mins.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


Looking for a little input on some fine tuning

Current MIT:

Code:


Code:


Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.25 ]...............................[ 1.48750 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ].......................[ 1.46 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]..................................[ Auto ] 
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]........................[ 0.949 ]  [B]adjust and test with mch term at auto[/B]
MCH Core [1.10 ].................................[ 1.36 ]
MCH Reference [0.760 ]........................[ 0.844 ] [B]adjust & test with cpu term at auto[/B]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900 ].................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ].................................[ 1.59 ]
ICH Core [1.100 ]................................[ 1.20 ]
DRAM Voltage.....................................[ 2.20 ]
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel A Reference [ 0.900 ]...............[ Auto ]
Channel B Reference [ 0.900 ]...............[ Auto ]

Any suggestions?

Worker 2 drops after 2 hours 31mins.


I got mine to stablize by tweaking the ref voltages.. I set mch to auto and tested the cpu term up 3 - 4 spots and down 2 (doesnt take long usually you have a few no boots and instant crashes). Then do the same with mch, set cpu term at auto and test mch term up and down.

I found that my cpu term on auto was ok, but the mch needed to be raised. The board will auto adjust them when on auto so check easytune to see what it actually boots at...


----------



## freakb18c1

nice cotton , id say give it 2 more bumps in vcore. maybe try 900/900 100/150 as well..

i think its funny how we will try anything and everything before adding vcore when usually thats all it really needs ..most of the time lol


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
nice cotton , id say give it 2 more bumps in vcore. maybe try 900/900 100/150 as well..

i think its funny how we will try anything and everything before adding vcore when usually thats all it really needs ..most of the time lol

I have found that a crash, hard lock or BSOD is usually lack of vcore, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage..


----------



## freakb18c1

perhaps, i personally don't use prime as much as i used to, i pretty much know what voltages the chip and board need. if i can run 3 runs of hyper PI 32m i call it stable. i wasted so much time with prime and linx hours after hours. lol i run few passes of hyper, play some games . if its good F it i call it "stable"

there are plenty instances were prime/linx is stable but the shi* fails hyper pi or bsod in games / random bsod , freeze ect. what i found if i pass hyper pi 32m it doesn't really mean i can pass a 24 hour blend test but its good enough for me to game on it 24/7 not have have any issues at all ....... thats just me


----------



## Dilyn

Well ya unless you benchmark your PC 24/7 there is no point to being stable in stress tests alone. That's why I only run Orthos Small FFTs/Blend when overclocking so I can figure out what is wrong with my OC.

That said, Currently pushing my chip 8x400. Fun times


----------



## dantes

Sorry I just saw this thread that's why I didn't post here ! I own this mobo too , can you please take a look at my thread : http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...low-green.html , could really use some help guys thanks


----------



## 10acjed

I have read so many different things over the years my head spins...

First it was that prime small fft's 9 - 12 hours was "stable"
Then it was 24 hours
Then it was prime blend test

I had your same philosophy of f it, games and benching is fine, its stable.

Then I heard that it could cause damage by running it at unstable clocks.. That those errors that we see in prime could be doing harm over long periods...

Some times I just dont know what to think...

I run at 4.0 with acceptable volts/ temps and it takes any test/bench/game I throw at it....


----------



## Cotton

Quote:

I got mine to stablize by tweaking the ref voltages.. I set mch to auto and tested the cpu term up 3 - 4 spots and down 2 (doesnt take long usually you have a few no boots and instant crashes). Then do the same with mch, set cpu term at auto and test mch term up and down.

I found that my cpu term on auto was ok, but the mch needed to be raised. The board will auto adjust them when on auto so check easytune to see what it actually boots at...
Thanks 10acjed, ill tweak that tonight when I get off work.

Quote:

nice cotton , id say give it 2 more bumps in vcore. maybe try 900/900 100/150 as well..

i think its funny how we will try anything and everything before adding vcore when usually thats all it really needs ..most of the time lol
Yeah freakb18c1, I get so apprehensive about my temps that I find vcore as a last result haha. I am only on air after all.

Don't get me wrong, it runs apps and games fine currently. I am just shooting for a spot in the 4 ghz club and id like to max this out and stress test it beyond gaming purposes.

Looking over it this morning, my LLC is disabled. I forgot to take that out of my MIT template last night


----------



## PapaSmurf

I tend to push the OC until it fails prime within 15 minutes or so then back it off till it goes more than 30 minutes then start folding. If it's stable enough for folding it's stable enough for just about anything else you can throw at it.


----------



## Dilyn

I am at a loss for what to do...
Anything past 9x400 and it will BSOD while loading Windows... What do?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ddreder* 
they should make a GA-P55-USB3 club... lol

So start one.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I am at a loss for what to do...
Anything past 9x400 and it will BSOD while loading Windows... What do?


What have you done so far? Post an MIT.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M.I.T.*

CPU = Intel Xeon E3110 3GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F12
Ram = 4GB (2x2GB) G.SKILL Rip Jaws 1200

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.6 GHz (400x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: (1200)
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (6) 6
tRCD .............................................: (6) 6
tRP............................................... ..: (6) 6
tRAS.............................................. : (18) 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : (1.125v) 1.2v
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.3v
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.50v
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: 0.823v

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.28v
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: 0.823v
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: 1.0v
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.5v
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.1v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.0v
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: 1.0v
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 1.0v
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 1.0v


Ideas?


----------



## hoss331

Lower your mch ref 2 steps (0.720 when vtt is 1.20). Did you enable AHCI mode?


----------



## Dilyn

Will try.
Refs annoy me









AHCI mode is most definitely enabled. Why?


----------



## hoss331

Just checking incase you hadnt already set it up in windows, it would case a bs when loading.


----------



## Dilyn

Lowered MCH ref 2 steps, raised FSB to 425.
Gets to 'Loading Windows' screen and then it restarts.
Tried raising PLL and VTT (1 and two notches respectively) and the MCH by two. Still nothing.


----------



## PapaSmurf

When you set the fsb to 425 what speed is the ram running?


----------



## Dilyn

425 x 2 (2.00B) = 850
It's rated for 1200.


----------



## PapaSmurf

When I looked at your MIT you posted for 400fsb it stated it was 1200 then (see red text below). I just thought since it was set to auto it might be out of spec and causing a problem. Just wondering.

Originally Posted by M.I.T.
CPU = Intel Xeon E3110 3GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F12
Ram = 4GB (2x2GB) G.SKILL Rip Jaws 1200

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.6 GHz (400x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00B
*Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: (1200)*
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Lower your mch ref 2 steps (0.720 when vtt is 1.20). Did you enable AHCI mode?



yea dual cores like to have mch ref under volted for sure


----------



## Dilyn

Oh ya I just didn't feel like doing the math when plugging that one in








It's stock 1200, but was running at 850 there.

Also:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1339897

Freak









So now I just need to hit 4+ and lower all my volts.


----------



## SyveRson

This overclock has been thoroughly stressed with Prime95, and I have been using these settings for a week now. I am wondering if anything seems off to those of you experienced with the UD3P. Any feedback is appreciated.

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = 4GB (2x2) OCZ Platinum DDR2 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:.5x
CPU Frequency .......................: (471x8.5) 4.003ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 72
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 10
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 10

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: (1.3v) 1.3v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.3v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: .863v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.3v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .863v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: .92v
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .92v
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .92v
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .92v


----------



## Dilyn

You use


Code:


 tags [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif[/IMG]

Only things I'd REALLY change is the Static tRead to 8 or 9 and I'd also change the DRAM Term/Channel A/B Refs. Those should be half of your DRAM Voltage.

[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/frown.gif[/IMG]
I can't get it past 4 for the life of me.

Quote:
[TABLE][TR][TD]
Originally Posted by [B]M.I.T.[/B]
CPU = Intel Xeon E3110 3GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F12
Ram = 4GB (2x2GB) G.SKILL Rip Jaws 1200

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.25 GHz (473x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 473
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: (1200) 1135
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (6) 6
tRCD .............................................: (6) 6
tRP............................................... ..: (6) 6
tRAS.............................................. : (18) 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.45v
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.42v
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.59v
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.52v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: .72v @ 1.2 VTT
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: 1.0v
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.59v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.0v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 1.0v
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 1.0v
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 1.0v
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
That's what Freak and I tried out last night... He said to try 8.5x500, and I just got done testing that. Still couldn't get it.


----------



## freakb18c1

tough chip! with the vid you have should be able to run 4.5 @ like 1.328v :{


----------



## Dilyn

I sold my last chip to get away from this bull crap









Maybe it's the board.
Maybe it's me.


----------



## hoss331

You can send me the chip, I want to play with it.


----------



## Dilyn

You are funny guy!
I kill you last.


----------



## radaja

@*Dilyn*,give this a try.these settings worked for my golden E8400 and my awesome E3110 CO cpu all the way up to 533 fsb.

Code:



Code:


CPU = Intel Xeon E3110 3GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F12
Ram = 4GB (2x2GB) G.SKILL Rip Jaws 1200

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.05 GHz (445x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 101

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: (890)
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (6) 6
tRCD .............................................: (6) 6
tRP............................................... ..: (6) 6
tRAS.............................................. : (18) 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: (1.125v) 1.2v(whatever your cpu needs)
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.28v
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.57v
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: Normal(set this to normal)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.32v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: 0.750v
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: Normal(set this to normal)
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: Normal(set this to normal)
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: Normal(set this to normal)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.0v(set this to whatever your ram needs)
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: Normal(set this to normal)
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Normal(set this to normal)
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Normal(set this to normal)


----------



## Dilyn

I'll give it a shot... Couldn't hurt anyways.

















You are awesome.

Used 1.3625 vcore, 1.34 VTT. You found the magic MCH Ref, it would seem.


----------



## radaja

awesome glad to hear.yea my dual never needed cpu set other than normal.
and ive had three duals that were all good with MCH ref of 0.75v(0.70v ET6) with 1.28v vtt.
then my two other duals needed 0.74v(0.68v ET6)w.1.28v vtt and cpu ref normal.
they all were good up to 530fsb and two did 556fsb.


----------



## Dilyn

Really? Then I must be doing something wrong...
Anyways. 
Just for you, Freak!


----------



## NoGuru

Looks like it was a tough start Dylin, but it seems to be coming along now.
Keep tweaking, looks like it should do 4.2 or 4.3 as long as temps are good.

Edit: There you go, lol.


----------



## Dilyn

Ya tweaking needs to be had, that is for sure. 
You guys make it look so easy...
Eventually I figured out all the little secrets to what to increase depending on when it crashed and what errors I was given (if any). Learning is fun!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Ya tweaking needs to be had, that is for sure. 
You guys make it look so easy...
Eventually I figured out all the little secrets to what to increase depending on when it crashed and what errors I was given (if any). Learning is fun!


You got all the skillz, just going to take a little time to figure out each chip.


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Really? Then I must be doing something wrong...
Anyways. 
Just for you, Freak!


heres my best E8400,this cpu needed 0.72 in ET6

*4.5Ghz w/1.29v 0.72 mch*


















*4.6Ghz w/1.36 0.72mch*

















[email protected] ddr1296 pl8 1m Pi









[email protected] ddr1296 pl8 32m Pi









[email protected] ddr1302 pl8 1m Pi









[email protected] ddr1302 pl8 32m Pi.......my first sub 10 32m

















[email protected] ddr1308 pl8 1m Pi









[email protected] ddr1317 pl8 1m Pi









[email protected] ddr1317 pl8 32m Pi









*and heres [email protected]
[email protected] ddr1334 pl8*









*heres my E8500 at 560fsb*









ill find my E3110 results for you


----------



## Dilyn

So would finding a good MCH ref allow me to decrease my vcore? 
Ack my step dad is interfering with my tweaking


----------



## radaja

for me once i find the mch ref my cpu and board combo likes then i tweak everything else down till its as low as it can go stable.like now i have this new E8500 and the first thing i did is find the mch ref by trying [email protected] tried my normal setting of 1.28v vtt with mch ref at 0.750 in bios and 1.38v mch and it failed prime in seconds,so i tried one notch up and it wouldnt even boot.so i tried one notch down and it primed for 5m and failed.so i tried two more notch's down on mch ref and it primed for an hour.it needed 0.66 in ET6(i cant remember what it was in bios)now that i know what it likes i can get to OCing it.ive only had one cpu that needed another adjustment to mch after i found the sweet spot.it needed another notch up for anything over 545fsb.and myE3110 liked the cpu ref one notch below normal for stability above 533fsb.


















*heres the E3110 at 563fsb*


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


*and heres [email protected]
[email protected] ddr1334 pl8*










PL10 with same CPU and Mem Mhz, but slightly tighter timings.

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...ghz_9sec_297ms


----------



## radaja

nice run PizzaMan


----------



## youuoy

somebody got a overclockguide of the:

gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L 
Intel core 2 duo E8400

??????????


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *youuoy*


somebody got a overclockguide of the:

gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L 
Intel core 2 duo E8400

??????????


This may help a bit. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## battlecryawesome

Hey trace. That link shows the Q6600 and says max vcore is 1.55? will that be safe?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Hey trace. That link shows the Q6600 and says max vcore is 1.55? will that be safe?


 Yep, that is Intels max safe, so as long as you stay close to that you will be fine. Take a look at the tj max as well and make sure that is set right.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


for me once i find the mch ref my cpu and board combo likes then i tweak everything else down till its as low as it can go stable.like now i have this new E8500 and the first thing i did is find the mch ref by trying [email protected] tried my normal setting of 1.28v vtt with mch ref at 0.750 in bios and 1.38v mch and it failed prime in seconds,so i tried one notch up and it wouldnt even boot.so i tried one notch down and it primed for 5m and failed.so i tried two more notch's down on mch ref and it primed for an hour.it needed 0.66 in ET6(i cant remember what it was in bios)now that i know what it likes i can get to OCing it.ive only had one cpu that needed another adjustment to mch after i found the sweet spot.it needed another notch up for anything over 545fsb.and myE3110 liked the cpu ref one notch below normal for stability above 533fsb.


Gotcha...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M.I.T.*

CPU = Intel Xeon E3110 3GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F12
Ram = 4GB (2x2GB) G.SKILL Rip Jaws 1200

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.25 GHz (500x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: (1200) 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (6) 6
tRCD .............................................: (6) 6
tRP............................................... ..: (6) 6
tRAS.............................................. : (18) 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: (1.125v) 1.45v
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.44vv
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.57v
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.36v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: 0.68 @ 1.2 VTT
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: Normal
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: Normal
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.0v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: Normal
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Normal
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Normal


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Hey trace. That link shows the Q6600 and says max vcore is 1.55? will that be safe?


As long as you can keep the temps under control.


----------



## grillinman

Does anybody have an MIT for at 4.25+ GHz OC on a Q9550? Much appreciated.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grillinman*


Does anybody have an MIT for at 4.25+ GHz OC on a Q9550? Much appreciated.


http://www.overclock.net/8885265-post11292.html


----------



## NoGuru

Did some FSB testing tonight. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1341077


----------



## radaja

nice one NoGuru,looks like you have a great board


----------



## Dilyn

DAT FSB!!!


----------



## wumpus

damn no guru, I only got around 560 on air with my 8500!

I need to call gigabyte and make them speed my RMA up. my Q9550 awaits a trip to the blast freezer.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Did some FSB testing tonight. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1341077










Nice !!!

hmmm.... maybe i will slap the e8500 back on to the Rampage and see what i can do.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
DAT FSB!!!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 







Nice !!!

hmmm.... maybe i will slap the e8500 back on to the Rampage and see what i can do.

Got a feeling NoGuru is just getting started.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Got a feeling NoGuru is just getting started.

He's never done.


----------



## Cotton

I sure am glad you guys are looking in to your E8500s recently. I just put my setup back together after some additional cable management and after swapping some 25mm antec fans for some 38mm panaflos on my push pull.

Now back to Ref testing...


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Did some FSB testing tonight. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1341077

awesome..


----------



## Cotton

Well, tonight I locked in my 4.55 completely. Finally.

So I got bored and spent a little time on 4.75. I found my MCH Ref's sweet spot. I left CPU Ref at ET6's .760.

I found my vcore that posts and performs simple tasks without crashing.

Using the same stable MCH Ref from the 4.55 I tried getting the 4.75 stable in prime but one of my cores keeps failing a few seconds in. The second core will continue without locking up. Therefor I am leaning towards a FSB issue. Is a low term whats holding me back? I tried bumping my term from 1.30 to 1.44 and throughout the voltage range I am still having worker 2 fail seconds in.

Here is what I tried:
1. Manipulating vcore a few bumps up from its post and operate level, 1.5375, which did nothing so I moved it back to the acceptable level.
2. Played with CPU Term from 1.30-1.44 (1.30 got me stable at 4.55 with 1.4250 vcore).
3. Played with MCH Core between 1.36 and 1.40.
4. Tried locking in a decent CPU Ref, but found my best results with the .760 (I will be working more on this tomorrow).
5. Adjusted my Adv. Ram timings between 4,4,13,68,4 and 3,3,6,64,3.
6. Adjusted my normal ram timings between 5,5,5,15 and 6,6,6,18
7. Adjusted the tRead between 9 and 12 using 4 different ram timing profiles.

Each of these I tried one at a time, no multiple changes at once except when I was testing memory timing profiles.

None of this worked. About the only thing I didn't do was raise my skews and raise my DRAM vcore. I am currently at 900, 900, 50, 100 and 2.2v respectively.

I will post my MIT tomorrow during a break at work. For now I am hitting the hay, its late and works early heh.

Let me know what you guys think, thanks.


----------



## NoGuru

Thanks for the kind words guys. That was the first hour I have had to myself in a long time.
This is the stuff that fuels my fire http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...mpetition.html
A lot of work goes into these contests and they are a great way to learn how to tweak and dial in your own hardware. So get to benching!

@Cotton, looks like your doing a good job of testing. Try those skews and keep in mind sometimes you need to go back to go forward.
Hope that sounded confusing, lol. What I meant was, try settings in both directions, sometimes lowering volts or settings can help as well.


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## Dilyn

Niiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 

















Next time you have a go at 32m try copy waza, it shaves a nice bit off.


----------



## freakb18c1

lol what is waza?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
lol what is waza?

This.


----------



## hoss331

Basically its a tweak where you copy a large file, around 2gbs, between drives/partitions right before you do a spi run. The way I do it is I have spi loaded up and ready then copy a windows os image from a spare drive/partition to the desktop and the moment its done copying I hit OK to start the spi run. If done right its usually good for shaving a few seconds off 32m.


----------



## Dilyn

The jumps in vcore requirements for this chip is astounding.
However, using 1.45 vcore and getting nice temps to hit 4.25 is better to me than using 1.4875, fearing for my chip's life, to barely make 4 bootable. I like this chip


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Basically its a tweak where you copy a large file, around 2gbs, between drives/partitions right before you do a spi run. The way I do it is I have spi loaded up and ready then copy a windows os image from a spare drive/partition to the desktop and the moment its done copying I hit OK to start the spi run. If done right its usually good for shaving a few seconds off 32m.


cool ill give it a shot when i get home

















woot made top 20 ;D


----------



## Dilyn

Oi NoGuru! I see you're #11 there.


----------



## 10acjed

I need to submit a new 32m score... I only have one at 4.12 so far..

Damn this summer heat... My new place is warm compared to the old one, I swear the thermostat is set to the same 72f but my cpu idles at least 8c higher...

GRRRRRRRRR

Need a new thermostat...


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


cool ill give it a shot when i get home

















woot made top 20 ;D



Nice, if you have a copy of xp or serv03 you can get into the top 10 without much effort.







This was done with just a basic xp setup, if I had used copy waza I could have broken into the teens.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


I need to submit a new 32m score... I only have one at 4.12 so far..

Damn this summer heat... My new place is warm compared to the old one, I swear the thermostat is set to the same 72f but my cpu idles at least 8c higher...

GRRRRRRRRR

Need a new thermostat...


Set the thermostat about 5 degrees lower and see what happens?


----------



## TwoCables

I'm finally in the market for some new memory! I'm looking for a new *2 x 2GB kit*, so which ones should I consider? I don't have a price limit right now.

I'm looking for pretty much the best memory for Rev. 1.6 of the EP45-UD3P.


----------



## Dilyn

Fun


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Fun



















Any of these?

I mean, except for those naked ones.


----------



## Dilyn

I specifically meant these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231241
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231246
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231201
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231271
And also my kit. I got them to run 1256 PL 8 with a tRFC of 52 on Turbo mode (basically 3-3-3-6-52-3 in the advanced menu) and they were at 5-5-5-15 instead of 6-6-6-18


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I specifically meant these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231241
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231246
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231201
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231271
And also my kit. I got them to run 1256 PL 8 with a tRFC of 52 on Turbo mode (basically 3-3-3-6-52-3 in the advanced menu) and they were at 5-5-5-15 instead of 6-6-6-18










Ooooo, lots of good choices! So far, these are my favorites just because they look kinda cool too:

1066 MHz Pi
1200 MHz Pi
1200 MHz Trident
1200 MHz Ripjaws

I'm so glad that I asked. Thank you Dilyn! This is an amazing start!


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you can afford it go with the Ripjaws or the TeamExtreme (I think that is what they call it) that NoGuru has


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Ooooo, lots of good choices! So far, these are my favorites just because they look kinda cool too:

1066 MHz Pi
1200 MHz Pi
1200 MHz Trident
1200 MHz Ripjaws

I'm so glad that I asked. Thank you Dilyn! This is an amazing start!


Those are my favorites too








The Pi's are awesome. Those 1066 ones overclock really well.
It was all a tie between those four when I was looking for mine. I took a leap of faith and just went with it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If you can afford it go with the Ripjaws or the TeamExtreme (I think that is what they call it) that NoGuru has


Those things are awesome.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If you can afford it go with the Ripjaws or the TeamExtreme (I think that is what they call it) that NoGuru has


Ooo, than you for the tip!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Those are my favorites too








The Pi's are awesome. Those 1066 ones overclock really well.
It was all a tie between those four when I was looking for mine. I took a leap of faith and just went with it.

Those things are awesome.


hehe yeah, when I went through that list, I just picked out the ones that looked the coolest.


----------



## snorbaard

Hi guys I have a question. I have mostly been on Asus boards but today I got my p45-ud3lr specifically for overclocking. I currently have my cpu (stock 266*7) running nicely at 415*7, however after a while of running prime when the temps go high (on stock cooling) the multiplier drops to a 6, as reported by cpuid. I have disabled C1 and EIST in the bios; is there anything else I should do to completely disable this?


----------



## PapaSmurf

That is the CPU Thermal Monitor and you do NOT want to disable this. It is there to protect your CPU from burning up. You need to get better cooling for the CPU instead. Stock cooling simply can not deal with that much heat.


----------



## clark_b

try disabling TM2 or Thermal Monitor if you have it


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That is the CPU Thermal Monitor and you do NOT want to disable this. It is there to protect your CPU from burning up. You need to get better cooling for the CPU instead. Stock cooling simply can not deal with that much heat.


Is there even a way to disable that? Ok cool no worries, it was pushing 80'C and I thought it was something like that. I'm waiting for a Corsair H50 hopefully that would bring the temps down to like 60'C.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes it is possible to disable it, but one would have to be a moron to do it especially when foolishly overclocking with stock cooling.


----------



## Dilyn

What does the quick Boot option do?
I mean, like, specifically. BIOS doesn't say anything about it.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snorbaard*


Is there even a way to disable that? Ok cool no worries, it was pushing 80'C and I thought it was something like that. I'm waiting for a Corsair H50 hopefully that would bring the temps down to like 60'C.


thats pretty hot. definitely too hot.

you can disable it by turning off TM2 or Thermal Monitor in the bios if your processor supports it. otherwise its a thermal diode which you can't do anything about like in P4's


----------



## clark_b

quick boot skips the POST checks


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


What does the quick Boot option do?
I mean, like, specifically. BIOS doesn't say anything about it.


It performs a part of the POST from memory, making it go through the POST noticeably faster.

My personal preference (and also my recommendation) is to enable it.

Note: if you shut down and unplug the PSU (or switch it off) and then turn the system back on, Quick Boot will only do its thing the next time you reboot.


----------



## snorbaard

Haha guys relax I'm not stupid and I'm not going to run at 80'C 24/7. I was just trying to see if my chip could go past 2.45GHz which was a limit on my previous motherboard.

Thanks for your concerns though


----------



## Dilyn

Would that have any negative repercussions?


----------



## clark_b

not if you're not playing around with clocks and voltages.

once you're set on a stable oc no it shouldn't have any


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Would that have any negative repercussions?


Even with playing around with different overclocks and voltages, I have never had a problem with leaving Quick Boot enabled.


----------



## Dilyn

Sweet then I'm totally going to enable this


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snorbaard* 
Haha guys relax I'm not stupid and I'm not going to run at 80'C 24/7. I was just trying to see if my chip could go past 2.45GHz which was a limit on my previous motherboard.

Thanks for your concerns though









You shouldnt have a problem. Just wait til the H50 is hooked up and we will get you to 3.4 - 3.6 on that E6600..

Is that the Core 2 Duo or the Pentium Dual Core?


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's an E6300, not an E6600 and it is a C2D (Conroe). The Pentium E6300 (Wolfdale) has a 10.5 Multiplier and runs stock at 2.8GHz.


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
It's an E6300, not an E6600 and it is a C2D (Conroe). The Pentium E6300 (Wolfdale) has a 10.5 Multiplier and runs stock at 2.8GHz.

True. With my multiplier of 7 I am going to give my ud3lr 'n beating to see how high I can push the fsb. Can't wait to do some extreme overclocking.









Assuming I can keep the chip lower than 70'C what do you think my chances are for reaching 3.5GHz?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not very good. The UD3L's tend to crap out around 470 fsb or so so you are probably going to peak out at around 3.3GHz assuming that cpu can even get that high.


----------



## snorbaard

Hi guys coming from an Asus mobo, I'm wondering is there any way of not having to run the RAM speed at effectively 2x, 2.4x etc. the fsb speed? Like, I'm currently writing this on a fsb speed of 455, if I go further I think my cheapish samsung ddr2 will not make it past 910mhz, seeing that the smallest multiplier is 2. In my Asus mobo I could always play around and find ratios close to 800 (although I could never reach such a high fsb







) but I mean there must surely be a way to get different ratios to lower the effective ram speed?


----------



## radaja

your running 1:1 right now.the higher you go FSB wise your memory goes too.
the only way to be closer to 800 is to run 400fsb


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not that I know of. 2.00 is the lowest it will go


----------



## TwoCables

I am currently still considering these four 2 x 2GB kits:

1200 MHz Ripjaws
1200 MHz Trident
1066 MHz Pi
1200 MHz Pi
Is there anything else that's equally worth considering that's also known to be an excellent match with Rev. 1.6 of the EP45-UD3P?


----------



## freakb18c1

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...erX-_-20104098

these are great for the $ and ive seen get up past 1200

i have the 1200 pi's they are great little pricey but def worth it.

and lets not forget about ocz's lv blade series
http://www.compuplus.com/Memory/OCZ-...0-1098457.html another 1066 set that does 1200+


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...erX-_-20104098

these are great for the $ and ive seen get up past 1200

i have the 1200 pi's they are great little pricey but def worth it.

and lets not forget about ocz's lv blade series
http://www.compuplus.com/Memory/OCZ-...0-1098457.html another 1066 set that does 1200+

Wow. I most certainly didn't expect those Kingstons to be recommended!

It's hard for me to keep up with technology.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I remember a time with Kingston HyperX was one of the go to ram for hi performance. IIRC, the ECS K7S6A was particularly fond of it as were some of the earlier Epox Socket 462 boards like the 8KHA+.

I considered them for my system but due to how high the heatsink fins are they wouldn't fit under my ThermalRight SI-128.


----------



## NoGuru

In the middle of my first successful dice run now. Booted over 5 GHz on the first boot.
Screen shots coming later.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
In the middle of my first successful dice run now. Booted over 5 GHz on the first boot.
Screen shots coming later.

awesome.


----------



## Dilyn

I cannot wait for this.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1343845


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

keep going...


----------



## Dilyn

Moar!


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1343845

wow very nice cpu








5.12Ghz w 1.408v


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
wow very nice cpu








5.12Ghz w 1.408v









Thanks that was my first boot with DICE in da pot.


----------



## radaja

congrats on an awesome first boot







what a boot it was


----------



## NoGuru

Running calculations at 5.46 now.


----------



## Dilyn

I'm trying to get 4.5 (9x500) but I can't get to the login screen. It crashes at loading Windows screen (sits there for a couple seconds, and then it crashes. The magical little glowing dots never appear if that helps at all?).
I've set the vcore to 1.45, VTT at 1.46 (why does it only go up in increments of .02?!) and I've messed with MCH refs ranging from 0.66 to 0.8. Anything other than .68, .7, and .72 and it will not get past POST (completely black screen, but it never says 'No Signal'







).
So does anyone know? I've gotten 8x500 down with 1.36725 vcore or something like that, 1.38 VTT and 1.42v MCH (2.40B strap to hit 1200). Haven't tried messing with scews at all, think that would help?

Also, update on Quick Boot: Normal boot time is 39.6 seconds (from when I see the screen where it's finding the drives and shows the CPU speed and whatnot to when the login screen appears). After enabling Quick Boot, I shaved a whole ten seconds off


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Not very good. The UD3L's tend to crap out around 470 fsb or so so you are probably going to peak out at around 3.3GHz assuming that cpu can even get that high.

Currently testing at a fsb of 494 MHz and I am yet to encounter any error in prime. My cpu runs at 3.46 GHz...


----------



## dennyb

@ Dylin--what is quick boot? is it a bios option? info please.....Thanks


----------



## Dilyn

Quick Boot is in the third menu down in BIOS (I forget what it's called







). It's the second option in that menu.
At least in F12 for me that is.

Basically, from what I was told on the last page, it saves the POST in the computers memory, shortening your overall boot time.
I can't wait till I get my SSD and it gets even shorter









EDIT
From the great wisdom of TwoCables:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It performs a part of the POST from memory, making it go through the POST noticeably faster.

My personal preference (and also my recommendation) is to enable it.

Note: if you shut down and unplug the PSU (or switch it off) and then turn the system back on, Quick Boot will only do its thing the next time you reboot.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Even with playing around with different overclocks and voltages, I have never had a problem with leaving Quick Boot enabled.


----------



## dennyb

Thanks--I'm running F10 still. Haven't done any benching in months. Been busy with putting my movie collection (blurays) on hard drives for streaming to TVs. Will check my BIOS to see if it is there-----if I remember how to get in it--been awhile


----------



## Dilyn

I should start benching. I think it would be fun.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snorbaard* 
Currently testing at a fsb of 494 MHz and I am yet to encounter any error in prime. My cpu runs at 3.46 GHz...









Looks like you got one of the better UD3L's then.


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snorbaard* 
Currently testing at a fsb of 494 MHz and I am yet to encounter any error in prime. My cpu runs at 3.46 GHz...









Those 1.87 conroes are warriors.

I have a few questions if you all have a minute or so to answer.

First, I am running the F10 bios, is there any advantage to changing?

Second, the "system temperature" in Hwmonitor I assume is the motherboard temperature. What is the normal range for this temp on the UD3P? Mine is sitting at 33c right now and I have seen it as high as 41-42 without my AC on.

Finally, my CPU gets hotter than my cores when running Prime small fft or IBT/Linx, 5C and 10C hotter respectively. Should I be concerned about this? The temps are acceptable overall, but is it normal for the CPU to be hotter than the cores? Thanks.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Quick Boot is in the third menu down in BIOS (I forget what it's called







). It's the second option in that menu.
At least in F12 for me that is.

Basically, from what I was told on the last page, it saves the POST in the computers memory, shortening your overall boot time.
I can't wait till I get my SSD and it gets even shorter









EDIT
From the great wisdom of TwoCables:

Yeah Tim knows all the tricks







, I was not able to find it in my BIOS---probably need a later edition to get that feature. I don't know if I will go for it tho, as it runs great just like it is and I don't reboot but a couple times a week anyway. Plus Reps for the info young man


----------



## Dilyn

Yessssssss!!!
Just 39 more.
Must... Resist... Not... Being... Helpful...


----------



## ben h

well sence i got my ram at 1066 now i want to get it stable at these settings but its failing in prime
any help on getting it stable?

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P 
BIOS Version = FD

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: turbo
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................:  ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 444
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 
C.I.A.2..............................: disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: quto
 (G) MCH Frequency latch.............: 333 mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 13
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.3
CPU Termination........1.200V........: 1.2
CPU PLL................1.500V........: normal
CPU Referen............0.760V........: normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100V........: 1.300
MCH Reference..........0.760V........: normal
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900V........: 1.1
ICH I/O................1.500V........: normal
ICH Core...............1.100V........: normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage ..........1.800V........: 2.2
DRAM Termination ......0.900V........: 1.05
Channel A Reference ...0.900V........: 1.05
Channel B Reference ...0.900V........: 1.05


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


@ Dylin--what is quick boot? is it a bios option? info please.....Thanks


Unfortunately, only FD and FE has Quick Boot where as FB doesn't (you have FB).

I have used FB a few times now (to enable my system to run Vantage because for some strange reason it won't run with FD or FE), so I can now make a comparison: my personal opinion on FB is that I strongly dislike it because it takes much longer to POST. Even FD and FE without Quick Boot enabled are faster.

Fortunately, the BIOS flashing procedure is quick and painless with a USB flash drive, so I don't really mind switching back and forth between FB and FE just to run Vantage whenever I want. So, I have switched back and forth between FB and FE at least a couple dozen times now and my system is still running just fine.

In other words, if you find that you can no longer run Vantage (it will be unable to scan your system info) with FD or FE, then I can show you how to easily set yourself up so that you can be able to switch between the two without losing a single configuration each time you flash (you'd have a customized version of both FB and FD/FE).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Quick Boot is in the third menu down in BIOS (I forget what it's called







). It's the second option in that menu.
At least in F12 for me that is.

Basically, from what I was told on the last page, it saves the POST in the computers memory, shortening your overall boot time. 
I can't wait till I get my SSD and it gets even shorter









EDIT
From the great wisdom of TwoCables:


Hey! Whoa! Great wisdom? Far from it!


----------



## Dilyn

I tried to hit 4.5 just now. Went to every voltage from 1.45 to 1.5. Couldn't make it to the login screen. At 1.5, I ALMOST make it. I just need a bit more voltage... But I don't want to.


----------



## ben h

:/
prime failed on 896k worker 2 :/
wonder wat it is :/


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Unfortunately, only FD and FE has Quick Boot where as FB doesn't (you have FB).

I have used FB a few times now (to enable my system to run Vantage because for some strange reason it won't run with FD or FE), so I can now make a comparison: my personal opinion on FB is that I strongly dislike it because it takes much longer to POST. Even FD and FE without Quick Boot enabled are faster.

Fortunately, the BIOS flashing procedure is quick and painless with a USB flash drive, so I don't really mind switching back and forth between FB and FE just to run Vantage whenever I want. So, I have switched back and forth between FB and FE at least a couple dozen times now and my system is still running just fine.

In other words, if you find that you can no longer run Vantage (it will be unable to scan your system info) with FD or FE, then I can show you how to easily set yourself up so that you can be able to switch between the two without losing a single configuration each time you flash (you'd have a customized version of both FB and FD/FE).

Hey! Whoa! Great wisdom? Far from it!










Actually Dilyn was on target with his "great wisdom" statement. You are a very learned fellow and give generously all over the forum. So Thanks for that.

I'm just going to stick with what I have coz I don't ever change my overclock anymore. I don't try for the high clocks either. I have pushed both of my chips as far as I dare and am quite happy at 4 Ghz 24/7.

In the past 4/5 months I have gotten away from overclocking and now concentrate on using my rig for more of an HTPC/mini-server---for streaming movies to my TVs and of course browsing my favorite forums. So I usually leave my computer running non stop for days on end,thus very little need for "fast boot". Thanks for the info tho--much appreciated


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Actually Dilyn was on target with his "great wisdom" statement. You are a very learned fellow and give generously all over the forum. So Thanks for that.

I'm just going to stick with what I have coz I don't ever change my overclock anymore. I don't try for the high clocks either. I have pushed both of my chips as far as I dare and am quite happy at 4 Ghz 24/7.

In the past 4/5 months I have gotten away from overclocking and now concentrate on using my rig for more of an HTPC/mini-server---for streaming movies to my TVs and of course browsing my favorite forums. So I usually leave my computer running non stop for days on end,thus very little need for "fast boot". Thanks for the info tho--much appreciated

You're very welcome! Both times too!









I'm just a very picky, fussy, selfish, anal-retentive perfectionist who has a really fast computer and can't stand it when something slows it down. For example, according to a little VB script called Restart Time, my system reboots in 29 seconds using BIOS versions FD and FE:










But with FB using the exact same BIOS settings and the exact same overclock, it takes much longer:










For me, this is unacceptable - especially since I've become so accustomed to the 30-second reboot time and also because I've worked pretty hard at getting it down to 30 seconds.

Unfortunately, when I want to run Vantage, I have to flash to FB. But fortunately, I finally have a USB flash drive so the process is extremely quick and painless. I mean, I previously had to use my floppy drive; it was quite a physically demanding task for me because I can't keep it installed in my system (my sound card has a capacitor on it that blocks the FDD port, and I also don't have a free FDD bay). In fact, it's so quick and painless that I flashed to FB just to be able to take that screenshot for this reply!

So anyway, that's why it's a big deal for me.


----------



## Dilyn

I didn't have to work hard at all to get my restart time down to 29 seconds









Team Fortress 2 crashes a lot when your RAM is running at 5-5-5-15, by the way. Don't do it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I didn't have to work hard at all to get my restart time down to 29 seconds









Team Fortress 2 crashes a lot when your RAM is running at 5-5-5-15, by the way. Don't do it.









Is it really 29 seconds?

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials...tart-time.html


----------



## Dilyn

Timed it meself with my iPod








But I'll give that a shot.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Timed it meself with my iPod








But I'll give that a shot.


Yeah, it's like a benchmark because this removes all variables.


----------



## Dilyn

It took thirty seconds for my PC to turn off.
And it took twenty seconds to login for some reason.

But I assure you. From the time I hit the power button to when I hit my login screen, it only takes 29.6 seconds


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*











It took thirty seconds for my PC to turn off.
And it took twenty seconds to login for some reason.

But I assure you. From the time I hit the power button to when I hit my login screen, it only takes 29.6 seconds










I'm talking about *rebooting*, not booting.









But try again. I mean, I forgot to say that it's usually best to run this little script after a fresh reboot.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I'm talking about *rebooting*, not booting.










Well that's stupid. Why would I REBOOT my PC









Cold starts are where it's at!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Well that's stupid. Why would I REBOOT my PC









Cold starts are where it's at!

Only a noob would turn their computer off for any other reason than to clean it or work on it/upgrade the hardware, etc.


----------



## Dilyn

It gets hot in this room








Sucks that I'm not allowed to have my windows open. It could be at least fifteen degrees colder in this room right now.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


It gets hot in this room








Sucks that I'm not allowed to have my windows open. It could be at least fifteen degrees colder in this room right now.


Wait, wth... why aren't you allowed to have your windows open?


----------



## Dilyn

I asked that same question. Something about how that doesn't cool things well...
I got yelled at for turning off the air and opening all the windows. I was told to never do that again. Whatever it's their money that's being wasted...

Then they have the nerve to tell me that my room is too hot. It wouldn't be if I was allowed to open my effing windows!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Dilyn, if you are booting off of that Caviar Black 500 and he is booting off of his Falcon 64 SSD there is absolutely no way you will ever be able to boot or reboot as fast as he does. It's like trying to race Ferrari with a Fiat. He'll more than likely be able to reboot faster than you can boot.


----------



## Dilyn

I did not notice that









TwoCables, you sneaky bat rastard!!!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I asked that same question. Something about how that doesn't cool things well...
I got yelled at for turning off the air and opening all the windows. I was told to never do that again. Whatever it's their money that's being wasted...

Then they have the nerve to tell me that my room is too hot. It wouldn't be if I was allowed to open my effing windows!!!










But the Dew Point is 71Â°F, so it's absolutely worth every penny to run the air conditioning.

I mean, what would you rather have? 80Â°F air with a Dew Point of 71Â°F? Or 85-90Â°F air with a Dew Point of like 45Â°F?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I did not notice that









TwoCables, you sneaky bat rastard!!! 










Hey, I told you that I was referring to rebooting.







Plus, the name of that script is called "Restart Time".


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But the Dew Point is 71Â°F, so it's absolutely worth every penny to run the air conditioning.

I mean, what would you rather have? 80Â°F air with a Dew Point of 71Â°F? Or 85-90Â°F air with a Dew Point of like 45Â°F?


I have no idea what that means.

All I know is that I will not be opening my window right now, because the humidity is killing me for the next week.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Dew point is basically humidity. More humidity makes it seem even hotter. It has what amounts to the opposite effect as wind chill has in the winter.


----------



## Dilyn

Well then.
The humidity during this entire month has been a major buzz kill.
I hate Michigan because of it's horrendous humidity


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's why AC works better than open windows. AC removes humidity. It's so effective that it is used to aid in defogging car windows even in the winter time.


----------



## Dilyn

But see, the humidity is really only unbearable during the Summer. The rest of the year here, it's really cold.
For example, in early Spring, I had my window open. My room was a good ten degrees cooler than the rest of the upstairs, and it was about the same temperature as the downstairs was.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I have no idea what that means.

All I know is that I will not be opening my window right now, because the humidity is killing me for the next week.

That's exactly what I mean.

When the Dew Point is in the 40's and low 50's in the summertime, people say that it's cool, dry and comfortable. When it gets in the upper 50's (like 57 and higher) and also in the 60's and 70s, people say that it's humid, hot, tropical, uncomfortable, sticky, etc.

The Dew Point is the temperature at which water vapor condenses and becomes water. If the temperature were to suddenly drop to 71Â°F right now thereby matching the Dew Point, then the result would be very dense fog. It would also feel pretty cold because it would be slightly similar to swimming in water that's 71Â°F (but only slightly).

This is why air conditioning dries the air out so easily: it's pumping cold air that's at roughly 45-50Â°F. Any air the moves through an air conditioner loses much of its moisture due to the extremely rapid condensation. This is why window air conditioners constantly drip water. And this is also why a central air conditioner has a hose that leads to a drain: it needs a place to put the water that it's sucking out of the air. This is also why an idling car with its A.C. running will leave a little puddle of water: that water was sucked out of the air, condensed onto the car's A.C. unit, and then the weight of the water caused it to fall to the ground (exactly like rain).

So this is why rain and thunderstorms develop when a cold mass of air pushes through the kind of air mass we have right now (hot and sticky). I mean, this is why rain and thunderstorms develop along the edge where the cold air mass meets the warm air mass - it's exactly like a cold beverage being brought outside on a day like today.


----------



## Dilyn

TwoCables, you did better at explaining the cause of thunderstorms to me than my eighth grade Science teacher did.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's why AC works better than open windows. AC removes humidity. It's so effective that it is used to aid in defogging car windows even in the winter time.


But it can be extremely comfortable with 100% humidity if the Dew Point is in the 40's or low 50's.

Conversely, it can be unbearable if the Dew Point is like 75Â°F even if the Humidity is only at 30%.

Also, even with the A.C. running 24/7 in a closed house, the Humidity can still be at 70%, 80%, etc. But the Dew Point will be extremely low which can result in a person's skin feeling like it does in the coldest parts of winter (I'm referring to my skin right now, actually).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


But see, the humidity is really only unbearable during the Summer. The rest of the year here, it's really cold. 
For example, in early Spring, I had my window open. My room was a good ten degrees cooler than the rest of the upstairs, and it was about the same temperature as the downstairs was.


And in the spring time, the Dew Point is usually in the 20's and 30's, sometimes 40's. The way the air feels has very little to do with the actual humidity level. It could be 100% humidity with a Dew Point of 30Â°F with an air temperature of 75Â°F, and it would feel fantastic! But on the other hand, if the Dew Point were 65-75Â°F with an air temperature of 80Â°F or higher, then it would be uncomfortable - even if the humidity is at like 35%.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


TwoCables, you did better at explaining the cause of thunderstorms to me than my eighth grade Science teacher did.


Whoa. Then you got stuck with a horrible science teacher. But thank you.


----------



## snorbaard

Hi I know there are some smart people reading this thread (TwoCables etc.). I am currently testing my system at 3.5 ghz (500*7). Only settings I changed was:

Vcore up to ~1.51 (something like that in bios, with LLC; cpuz reports 1.488v)
RAM multiplier: 2 (I'm guessing no difference between 2.0b and 2.0d)
RAM timings slacked from 6-6-6-18 to 7-7-7-20 to increase stability.
RAM volts from 1.8 up to 2.1v

I have some questions. Once when I changed MCH core to 1.1v instead of auto, my system wouldn't start. I'm assuming it is because the motherboard raises that automatically to increase stability. Where can I read this voltage?? What is a safe max voltage here?

Last time I ran prime (same settings as above, but ram volts was at 2.08v) it got through 7 hours stable and then a worker made an error while the other still went on smoothly for a couple of hours until I stopped it. It was the blend test; is it safe to say that it was a ram problem? I'm convinced it is the ram, because every time I incremented the ram volts from 2.02v upwards prime ran longer. I should add the ram, brand samsung, was bought two years ago as cheap ddr2-800.

If you have any thoughts please let me hear it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snorbaard* 
Hi I know there are some smart people reading this thread (TwoCables etc.). I am currently testing my system at 3.5 ghz (500*7). Only settings I changed was:

Vcore up to ~1.51 (something like that in bios, with LLC; cpuz reports 1.488v)
RAM multiplier: 2 (I'm guessing no difference between 2.0b and 2.0d)
RAM timings slacked from 6-6-6-18 to 7-7-7-20 to increase stability.
RAM volts from 1.8 up to 2.1v

I have some questions. Once when I changed MCH core to 1.1v instead of auto, my system wouldn't start. I'm assuming it is because the motherboard raises that automatically to increase stability. Where can I read this voltage?? What is a safe max voltage here?

Last time I ran prime (same settings as above, but ram volts was at 2.08v) it got through 7 hours stable and then a worker made an error while the other still went on smoothly for a couple of hours until I stopped it. It was the blend test; is it safe to say that it was a ram problem? I'm convinced it is the ram, because every time I incremented the ram volts from 2.02v upwards prime ran longer. I should add the ram, brand samsung, was bought two years ago as cheap ddr2-800.

If you have any thoughts please let me hear it.

Whoa, 3.5 GHz!









Anyway, do you know what voltage the memory is rated for? I mean, are there stickers on the memory sticks?

And regarding 1.1V for the MCH Core: that's actually way too low. Try 1.24V and see how it goes.

As for the rest, I need someone else to answer.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snorbaard* 
Hi I know there are some smart people reading this thread (TwoCables etc.). I am currently testing my system at 3.5 ghz (500*7). Only settings I changed was:

Vcore up to ~1.51 (something like that in bios, with LLC; cpuz reports 1.488v)
RAM multiplier: 2 (I'm guessing no difference between 2.0b and 2.0d)
RAM timings slacked from 6-6-6-18 to 7-7-7-20 to increase stability.
RAM volts from 1.8 up to 2.1v

I have some questions. Once when I changed MCH core to 1.1v instead of auto, my system wouldn't start. I'm assuming it is because the motherboard raises that automatically to increase stability. Where can I read this voltage?? What is a safe max voltage here?

Last time I ran prime (same settings as above, but ram volts was at 2.08v) it got through 7 hours stable and then a worker made an error while the other still went on smoothly for a couple of hours until I stopped it. It was the blend test; is it safe to say that it was a ram problem? I'm convinced it is the ram, because every time I incremented the ram volts from 2.02v upwards prime ran longer. I should add the ram, brand samsung, was bought two years ago as cheap ddr2-800.

If you have any thoughts please let me hear it.

How are you temps with 1.51v vcore








If your RAM is stock at 1.8v, then you shouldn't need to raise it at all.

As for the MCH. Set it to 1.36 and see what happens. I need that with 500 FSB.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Disregard. Wrong info.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
How are you temps with 1.51v vcore








If your RAM is stock at 1.8v, then you shouldn't need to raise it at all.

As for the MCH. Set it to 1.36 and see what happens. I need that with 500 FSB.

Oh wait: I recommended 1.24V MCH Core without considering the FSB of 500 MHz!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
It's rated for 2.0-2.1vdimm. http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Blackline/996580.aspx

That's my memory. You were looking at my sig rig.


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Whoa, 3.5 GHz!









Anyway, do you know what voltage the memory is rated for? I mean, are there stickers on the memory sticks?

And regarding 1.1V for the MCH Core: that's actually way too low. Try 1.24V and see how it goes.

As for the rest, I need someone else to answer.

Not sure if I made myself unclear.(after reading papasmurf's response, I never said i had mushkin ram). It is value 800mhz samsung ram that I bought a while ago and basically what I am saying is, to run at 3.5GHz I need to up the fsb dramatically (up from 266) and the lowest memory multiplier is 2. The timings are on a sticker as 666 T2 which is what cpuz reports (6-6-6-18 t2) and in cpuz it says its rated voltage is 1.8v ram.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
How are you temps with 1.51v vcore








If your RAM is stock at 1.8v, then you shouldn't need to raise it at all.

As for the MCH. Set it to 1.36 and see what happens. I need that with 500 FSB.

Temps with my H50 is 65'C max when stressed with prime. Ok so I've read more MCH voltage is needed for more ram, will it also help stabilizing overclocked ram or should I leave it at auto? I actually like the idea of having a number set in there. Also, should I raise any other voltages considering the high fsb?

edit: What are you saying? Obviously I have to overvolt the ram. It is rated 1.8v @ 800mhz, not 1000mhz.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snorbaard* 
Not sure if I made myself unclear.(after reading papasmurf's response, I never said i had mushkin ram). It is value 800mhz samsung ram that I bought a while ago and basically what I am saying is, to run at 3.5GHz I need to up the fsb dramatically (up from 266) and the lowest memory multiplier is 2. The timings are on a sticker as 666 T2 which is what cpuz reports (6-6-6-18 t2) and in cpuz it says its rated voltage is 1.8v ram.

Temps with my H50 is 65'C max when stressed with prime. Ok so I've read more MCH voltage is needed for more ram, will it also help stabilizing overclocked ram or should I leave it at auto? I actually like the idea of having a number set in there. Also, should I raise any other voltages considering the high fsb?

PapaSmurf accidentally looked at my sig rig and thought he was looking at yours.

Anyway, CPU-Z is incapable of showing the rated VDIMM for this kind of memory. Is there a voltage printed on the sticker? If so, then use that voltage because that's the stock voltage.


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
PapaSmurf accidentally looked at my sig rig and thought he was looking at yours.

Anyway, CPU-Z is incapable of showing the rated VDIMM for this kind of memory. Is there a voltage printed on the sticker? If so, then use that voltage because that's the stock voltage.

Are you sure? I just double checked and cpuz even correctly shows the serial number that is printed on the sticker. There is no voltage specification on the sticker.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snorbaard* 
Are you sure? I just double checked and cpuz even correctly shows the serial number that is printed on the sticker. There is no voltage specification on the sticker.

I'm 100% sure. But I am still curious, so can you post a screenshot of CPU-Z's SPD tab? Please press Alt+Print Screen to take the screenshot. Also, before pasting the screenshot into Microsoft Paint, shrink that white area down to something smaller than the size of CPU-Z in order to avoid excess white area around the screenshot.

And finally, be sure to save it as a .PNG.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

google the part number, model number or serial numbers of the sticks. i am sure you will find default settings for the ram, even if it's cheap value ram....


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snorbaard* 
Hi I know there are some smart people reading this thread (TwoCables etc.). I am currently testing my system at 3.5 ghz (500*7). Only settings I changed was:

Vcore up to ~1.51 (something like that in bios, with LLC; cpuz reports 1.488v)
RAM multiplier: 2 (I'm guessing no difference between 2.0b and 2.0d)
RAM timings slacked from 6-6-6-18 to 7-7-7-20 to increase stability.
RAM volts from 1.8 up to 2.1v

I have some questions. Once when I changed MCH core to 1.1v instead of auto, my system wouldn't start. I'm assuming it is because the motherboard raises that automatically to increase stability. Where can I read this voltage?? What is a safe max voltage here?

Last time I ran prime (same settings as above, but ram volts was at 2.08v) it got through 7 hours stable and then a worker made an error while the other still went on smoothly for a couple of hours until I stopped it. It was the blend test; is it safe to say that it was a ram problem? I'm convinced it is the ram, because every time I incremented the ram volts from 2.02v upwards prime ran longer. I should add the ram, brand samsung, was bought two years ago as cheap ddr2-800.

If you have any thoughts please let me hear it.

I also have an E6300 Conroe (see my sig)

Here are my settings for a P95 stable clock

V-core1.4875--LLC disabled
CPU Term--1.360
PLL--1.57
CPU Ref--.83
MCH Core--1.320
MCH Ref--.80

CPUZ load=1.408

Hope this helps you

edit FSB= 515x7


----------



## snorbaard

Okay I'm tired and I made a mistake, part number is NOT serial number.









I googled it but nowhere I've looked I've seen a voltage specification.

I only know according to JEDEC specifications, the standard operating voltage for ddr2 is 1.8v, but it is also required to meet a 2.1v safe operating voltage.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snorbaard* 
Okay I'm tired and I made a mistake, part number is NOT serial number.









I googled it but nowhere I've looked I've seen a voltage specification.

I only know according to JEDEC specifications, the standard operating voltage for ddr2 is 1.8v, but it is also required to meet a 2.1v safe operating voltage.

May I see the SPD tab? I'm wide awake, alert and ready to Google everything I see.


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I also have an E6300 Conroe (see my sig)

Here are my settings for a P95 stable clock

V-core1.4875--LLC disabled
CPU Term--1.360
PLL--1.57
CPU Ref--.83
MCH Core--1.320
MCH Ref--.80

CPUZ load=1.408

Hope this helps you

edit FSB= 515x7


+rep

Thanks, I was wondering about those settings!! Definitely helping a lot! 3.65GHz, sick!
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


May I see the SPD tab? I'm wide awake, alert and ready to Google everything I see.


----------



## dennyb

The 522x7 clock in my sig is not stable--but the 515x7 is rock solid and my RAM runs at stock voltage


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snorbaard*


+rep

Thanks, I was wondering about those settings!! Definitely helping a lot! 3.65GHz, sick!


























Alright, so I Googled "samsung m3 78t2953ez3-cf7" and I found a few different sites that show that this is indeed 1.8V memory.

My concern is that if it doesn't have heatspreaders (I'm guessing that it doesn't), then using 2.1V or so could end up causing instability due to the heat. So, exceeding 1.8V might not be a good idea.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yeah, I screwed up and looked at the wrong system sig. My mistake.


----------



## Dilyn

I got lost here.
So you're stable now?


----------



## B7ADE

Hey guys, got some eyecandy for you!

Q9550 @ 4.53 PROOF









I was trying to go higher but it would freeze at windows boot or 10-15 seconds after windows boots up, so my question is, what settings help at higher FSBs? I'll try and post up a MIT soon.


----------



## Dilyn

High FSB usually means high VTT.
But I've only succeeded getting to 500


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

grrrr..... i hate corrupted OS's....

i lost everything on my hard drive...

CRAP...


----------



## Dilyn

That happened to me too!!!
Took three days to figure out that that's what happened to









Any idea how?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

nope, was playing around OC'ing.
it booted a few times and it was all good, then i got a BSOD and when i rebooted it gave me an error saying something like a boot error and the mb partition is gone...

i didn't realize the mb had a partition???
put in vista disc, tried to recover and same thing...

so do i reinstall vista ultimate 64 or go get win 7 64 tomorrow?


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


grrrr..... i hate corrupted OS's....

i lost everything on my hard drive...

CRAP...


Wow, Thats ruf Dave.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


grrrr..... i hate corrupted OS's....

i lost everything on my hard drive...

CRAP...


Ouch man, that's gotta hurt...I say you stick with Vista Ultimate for now. No real need for Win 7 if you've got Vista Ultimate 64


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i didn't realize the mb had a partition???
put in vista disc, tried to recover and same thing...


If it didn't have a partition you wouldn't be able to format it, store data on it, or install and OS on it.

Did you try a chkdsk /r from a command prompt from the Vista disk?

Try this self booting Partition Wizard CD ISO to see if it can recover your partition table. 
http://www.partitionwizard.com/parti...otable-cd.html


----------



## B7ADE

Here's the MIT for 4.60 attempt, all suggestions are much appreciated!

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = UD3R    
BIOS Version = F11
Ram = Ocz Reaper 8500(1066) 2X 2GB

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.60

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 542
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 102

Advance Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew: 100ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto    
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1084
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Atuo        
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.70
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.50
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.85
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.44
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.59
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.3

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.34
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i removed drive from sig rig and installed it on my test bench with my Pent 4 540 running stock and rebooted.... i see all my files and listening to music now...

so i guess im going to microcenter and getting win 7 64 pro and another drive tomorrow. ill take my files off this drive and use it for a media drive or something..


----------



## PapaSmurf

I still say running chkdsk /r from a command prompt will fix it, especially since you can access it from a different system.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I still say running chkdsk /r from a command prompt will fix it, especially since you can access it from a different system.


ok, sounds like it could work but...............

with this drive installed in the sig rig i get the bios to load fine and that's it.... it goes no further. if i let it go past the part where it verifies pmi pool and i don't hit a key to boot from the disc it BSOD's


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

so......

guess ill get

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit OEM 109.99 
Barracuda 7200.12 ST3250318AS 250GB 44.99

$30.00 in store coupon FTW...
$124.98...

well guess there is gonna be a for sale thread started tomorrow with some cpu's, memory and maybe a rampage formula...


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


so......

guess ill get

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit OEM 109.99 
Barracuda 7200.12 ST3250318AS 250GB 44.99

$30.00 in store coupon FTW...
$124.98...

well guess there is gonna be a for sale thread started tomorrow with some cpu's, memory and maybe a rampage formula...



Not a fan of the dark arts of software acquisition?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Not a fan of the dark arts of software acquisition?


not really.

but i've been meaning to clean up around here and get rid of some stuff.
time to go through the pile of stuff and see what i can get rid of..


----------



## Dilyn

I think I'm going to try a suicide run to 4.5.

Will need >1.5 vcore









Took 1.55 vcore, but I finally got it to go










Got a BSOD as soon as I hit the Validation button. Good thing I had my email address typed in so it sent me the link!


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I also have an E6300 Conroe (see my sig)

Here are my settings for a P95 stable clock

V-core1.4875--LLC disabled
CPU Term--1.360
PLL--1.57
CPU Ref--.83
MCH Core--1.320
MCH Ref--.80

CPUZ load=1.408

Hope this helps you

edit FSB= 515x7


My system won't boot with these settings (I had fsb=500). It only boots when everything (of those specific settings) besides Vcore is set to auto.


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snorbaard* 
My system won't boot with these settings (I had fsb=500). It only boots when everything (of those specific settings) besides Vcore is set to auto.

I have better luck using "normal" vs "auto" for some settings. In fact I did set all the rest to Normal. Perhaps your board won't allow you to go much higher--you have the L(light) version. Then again, some chips won't cooperate---could be either or a combination of both.

@ freak---nice job as usual


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
grrrr..... i hate corrupted OS's....

i lost everything on my hard drive...

CRAP...

I always have my OS and daily apps on a small partition 60gb for 7 and 80 for Vista. That way you use the image feature (in backup/ restore) about once a month---then if you blow out the OS you just restore it from the image you save on another drive--or another partition if you don't have another drive


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I think I'm going to try a suicide run to 4.5.

Will need >1.5 vcore









Took 1.55 vcore, but I finally got it to go










Got a BSOD as soon as I hit the Validation button. Good thing I had my email address typed in so it sent me the link!

4.5GHz well done


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snorbaard* 
Hi I know there are some smart people reading this thread (TwoCables etc.). I am currently testing my system at 3.5 ghz (500*7). Only settings I changed was:

-snip snip-

I have some questions. Once when I changed MCH core to 1.1v instead of auto, my system wouldn't start. I'm assuming it is because the motherboard raises that automatically to increase stability. *Where can I read this voltage??* What is a safe max voltage here?

-snip-

Download and install EasyTune6 from Gigabyte's website and go to the tuner tab, make sure advance mode is selected and then click the voltage sub tab.


----------



## radaja




----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
4.5GHz well done









Thank you


----------



## For Victory

I have a UD3P running an overclocked Q9550. I have the onboard sound and network turned off, and my overclock has been stable for over 1 year. But now I will need to remove my sound card (temporarily) and my gigabit NIC (permanently) and that will force me to re-activate the onboard functions. Will that threaten my overclock? I have the Q9550 @ 3.6 ghz. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Dilyn

I highly doubt that that will influence your overclock at all.


----------



## For Victory

Ok. The person who guided me through my initial OC told me to switch all that stuff off, so I was pretty hesitant to just do it. I wonder if I get better transfer speeds with a pci-e intel gigabit NIC compared to onboard. Probably makes no difference. Don't those all run off the pci-e bus? Maybe it will drop my FPS.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Replacing the onboard audio and networking with aftermarket audio and networking (and vice versa) would cancel each other out so I can't see how it would make any difference. I've never noticed it in the past unless one was overclocking to the ragged edge which people seldom do for running 24/7.


----------



## For Victory

True, they perform the same functions but the onboard versions would (I thought) present more strain on the motherboard. I suppose I shouldn't worry about it. Thanks.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Why would they present more strain on the motherboard? The aftermarket ones would need to be plugged into either the usb, pci, or pci-e ports to function so they would put about the same amount of strain on it. 10 years ago when we had 300 MEGA Hz cpus it would have made a difference. Today we have 4 GIGA hertz and faster cpus which would barely even notice they are there.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1348286


----------



## Dilyn

I literally just shouted DAYUUUUUUUM

If I get in trouble, I'm blaming you NoGuru.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I literally just shouted DAYUUUUUUUM

If I get in trouble, I'm blaming you NoGuru.


LOL, just a bit of fun before bed.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I literally just shouted DAYUUUUUUUM

If I get in trouble, I'm blaming you NoGuru.












Dayyyyyum


----------



## Dilyn

Seriously that is ridiculous









Super fun with your DICE runs? Or was that just on air?









Also,


----------



## NoGuru

It's Friday, you ain't gots no job, let's get #%$&

That is with DICE. I have to do some practice runs to see if I want to do DICE, H2O, or Air for forum warz. If I can't bench well with DICE I will probably go for Air because I can pull ahead with it and stay in a lower category.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It's Friday, you ain't gots no job, let's get #%$&

That is with DICE. I have to do some practice runs to see if I want to do DICE, H2O, or Air for forum warz. If I can't bench well with DICE I will probably go for Air because I can pull ahead with it and stay in a lower category.


You and you board you!

Also, do you think you can help me with my Q9550? I'm trying to get it as far I can for a Validation, so far I've had 4.53(in my sig) and 4.42 Stable. With these settings, it freezes 5 seconds after windows has loaded and sometimes it freezes at post.

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = UD3R    
BIOS Version = F11
Ram = Ocz Reaper 8500(1066) 2X 2GB

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.60

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 542
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 102

Advance Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew: 100ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto    
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1084
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Atuo        
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.70
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.50
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.85
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.44
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.59
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.3

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.34
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i might partake in forum warz too..... my chilled water cooling has been doing an awesome job with temps... i just gotta decide if i wanna continue benching the rampage and some 775 chips or if i wanna go to a 1156 socket and do an i3 530 or something...


----------



## NoGuru

Blade I would try setting your Ref's manually.

Dave, there is a section for Forum Warz team roster. Post in there and the team will vote to see if your ready for the team.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1348286

man..... i want a e2180


----------



## freakb18c1

woot


----------



## Dilyn

Nice...

How does one go about decreasing a wPrime time?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Nice...

How does one go about decreasing a wPrime time?









Max out CPU speed, fine tune Ram, end all unnecesary processes. Make sure you go to the settings and set it for 2 threads.


----------



## Dilyn

Running 7.5x533, 6-5-5-16 (any good?), 3-3-6-56-3.
PL 8 or 9 will not boot. Would I see better performance with a PL of 8 or 9 than with 3-3-6-56-3?

wPrime was set for one thread. Might be why I was getting 39+ seconds every time









Still came out at 38 seconds







:


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Running 7.5x533, 6-5-5-16 (any good?), 3-3-6-56-3.
PL 8 or 9 will not boot. Would I see better performance with a PL of 8 or 9 than with 3-3-6-56-3?

wPrime was set for one thread. Might be why I was getting 39+ seconds every time









Still came out at 38 seconds







:

Something is wrong, you should be under 20 seconds. I can help you diagnose when I get off work.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Blade I would try setting your Ref's manually.

Dave, there is a section for Forum Warz team roster. Post in there and the team will vote to see if your ready for the team.

Is there such thing as too much REF? Don't really know about these settings that much and the damage they cause.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

hmm..

what do they run @ stock timings?

those 1200's should be flying fast...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Is there such thing as too much REF? Don't really know about these settings that much and the damage they cause.

Refs are like setting your speakers up, too much treable and it's high pitch, two much bass and the sub will bottom out.

So NO, you can't give them too much because its not an amount its an adjustment.

Take note of your CPU term amount, then set your term to 1.20, then change your Ref one setting. Now put the term back to what it was at and watch the refs scale.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Something is wrong, you should be under 20 seconds. I can help you diagnose when I get off work.

Alright I'm gonna be leaving at like, 1:30 and won't be back till ~4:30 or 5 so just hit me up via some method of chat after then when you've got the chance mate.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
hmm..

what do they run @ stock timings?

those 1200's should be flying fast...

6-6-6-18
My old MaxxMEM runs agree with you


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Refs are like setting your speakers up, too much treable and it's high pitch, two much bass and the sub will bottom out.

So NO, you can't give them too much because its not an amount its an adjustment.

Take note of your CPU term amount, then set your term to 1.20, then change your Ref one setting. Now put the term back to what it was at and watch the refs scale.

Thanks man, will read up some more on it and then go at it for a few hours.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


You and you board you!

Also, do you think you can help me with my Q9550? I'm trying to get it as far I can for a Validation, so far I've had 4.53(in my sig) and 4.42 Stable. With these settings, it freezes 5 seconds after windows has loaded and sometimes it freezes at post.

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = UD3R    
BIOS Version = F11
Ram = Ocz Reaper 8500(1066) 2X 2GB

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.60

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 542
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 102

Advance Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew: 100ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto    
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1084
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Atuo        
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.70
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.50
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.85
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.44
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.59
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.3

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.34
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


your problem with out a doubt is mch skew is 100, change that to 50ps
OR
set 50 ps on the cpu clock skew that works with 100ps on the mch skew

100ps alone on mch skew will cause the system to lock up for sure.

800/900 0/50
800/900 50/100
800/900 100/150


----------



## B7ADE

Hey NoG, I tried with the Refs, went up to 1.56 on Term and 0.8-1.1 on both CPU/MCH Ref(one at a time ofcourse) an got it up to 4.55.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


your problem with out a doubt is mch skew is 100, change that to 50ps
OR
set 50 ps on the cpu clock skew that works with 100ps on the mch skew

100ps alone on mch skew will cause the system to lock up for sure.

800/900 0/50
800/900 50/100
800/900 100/150










I was almost about to go take a nap but now I gotta try this!







Thanks

EDIT:

We has achievementzsz!

So after tweaking the Refs as sugested by NoGuru and Skew suggestions by freakb1:

4.63Ghz

If I go for 450FSB, it locks up after windows bootup.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Hey NoG, I tried with the Refs, went up to 1.56 on Term and 0.8-1.1 on both CPU/MCH Ref(one at a time ofcourse) an got it up to 4.55.

I was almost about to go take a nap but now I gotta try this!







Thanks

EDIT:

We has achievementzsz!

So after tweaking the Refs as sugested by NoGuru and Skew suggestions by freakb1:

4.63Ghz

If I go for 450FSB, it locks up after windows bootup.


awesome don't forget mch core 1.44 may not be enough. 
if you got a fan on it or water block don't be scared to pump those volts. i run 1.52+ 24/7 its ok with some air flow on it, Stock i would not go past 1.48
ive gone up to 1.68v with nb fan on it // fearless lol

what vid is your chip?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


awesome don't forget mch core 1.44 may not be enough. 
if you got a fan on it or water block don't be scared to pump those volts. i run 1.52+ 24/7 its ok with some air flow on it, Stock i would not go past 1.48

btw what vid is your chip?


I'll try bumping the MCH later, I had a house fan blowing in on my case for the past 2 hours. And the VID is 1.2875, someone mentioned it's not that great. Thanks for all the help, I'm gonna go rest my tired body...


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


I'll try bumping the MCH later, I had a house fan blowing in on my case for the past 2 hours. And the VID is 1.2875, someone mentioned it's not that great. Thanks for all the help, I'm gonna go rest my tired body...


cool, hmm depends some high vids are good chips what volts do you run 4.2 ?
np dude







catch you later.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


cool, hmm depends some high vids are good chips what volts do you run 4.2 ?
np dude







catch you later.


4.2 at 1.408 in (cpuz)
4.42 at 1.456(cpuz)

But I can probably reduce the Vcore because it kept locking up in similar fashion and now that hopefully can be solved by the right Skews and Refs. Haven't really fine tuned the setting as I got this chip a week and a half ago and since then it's been OC, work, SC2. After I hit the peak with this then I'll try to find a good 24/7 setting, but 4.42 does good for now







. K, I'm finally gonna go..my eyes are watering...


----------



## Dilyn

Went to a back appointment and my spine went from 38 degrees to 42 degrees.
I asked my mom if she loved me and she said no.

To release my depression, let us go benching!


----------



## TwoCables

I asked my mom "please?" and she still said *NO!*


----------



## Dilyn

That's because you missed two classes.
Even though you had no homework


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


That's because you missed two classes.
Even though you had no homework










I think she's just jealous.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


4.2 at 1.408 in (cpuz)
4.42 at 1.456(cpuz)

But I can probably reduce the Vcore because it kept locking up in similar fashion and now that hopefully can be solved by the right Skews and Refs. Haven't really fine tuned the setting as I got this chip a week and a half ago and since then it's been OC, work, SC2. After I hit the peak with this then I'll try to find a good 24/7 setting, but 4.42 does good for now







. K, I'm finally gonna go..my eyes are watering...


also see http://www.overclock.net/9404756-post12870.html (updated that post dead links ffs)
to keep ur mch temps in check .


----------



## PapaSmurf

freak, what would you consider an acceptable MCH temps range?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


freak, what would you consider an acceptable MCH temps range?


mch temp only registers when it hits 46C
i like to keep it under 70C altho they are good up to around 95c 
so... 65c @ load would be good, with a fan or water block on it , to get that high you need to be using around 1.58v to even see it get that high.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks. That's good to know. Mine is saying >42 so I think I'm good to go.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Thanks. That's good to know. Mine is saying >42 so I think I'm good to go.


yeah ull have to put some load on it 
prime blend should do the trick after about 5 mins of like 1.38mch core you might see it go up maybe , maybe not.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm running [email protected] 24/7 on it and have been for a couple of months. That should be putting a fairly significant load on it.


----------



## clark_b

any of you guys using a Venomous-X on your UD3P?
if so, any RAM clearance issues?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


any of you guys using a Venomous-X on your UD3P?
if so, any RAM clearance issues?


no but there is an issue with clearance on the mosfet cooler (the plate the says ultra durable on it). i would take it off it rubs right up against that give it too much pressure kiss your ud3p goodbye.

i wouldn't suggest getting one the megatron is a better cooler, i dislike the V/X because it was unable to out perform my current air setup and it was 6-10c hotter @ load and the mounting system is terrible.


----------



## hoss331

The rear mosfet sink on the 1.1 and 1.6 is about 1/8in shorter than the sink that comes on the 1.0, so it may not be an issue.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

the TRUE fit's perfect even with push/pull high speed yate's on it and with G.Skill PI's


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Running 7.5x533, 6-5-5-16 (any good?), 3-3-6-56-3.
PL 8 or 9 will not boot. Would I see better performance with a PL of 8 or 9 than with 3-3-6-56-3?

wPrime was set for one thread. Might be why I was getting 39+ seconds every time









Still came out at 38 seconds







:

Supp


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
mch temp only registers when it hits 46C
i like to keep it under 70C altho they are good up to around 95c
so... 65c @ load would be good, with a fan or water block on it , to get that high you need to be using around 1.58v to even see it get that high.

Awesome, I saw that thing long time ago, didn't really know what it did, but now I do. Also, submitted on HWbot and got 29th for Q9550 after some more fun maybe I'll gun for top 20


----------



## Dilyn

Alright so at 8x500 (1200 RAM), 6-6-6-18, everything stock, got 20.55 seconds








Only in 30th though!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Alright so at 8x500 (1200 RAM), 6-6-6-18, everything stock, got 20.55 seconds








Only in 30th though!

I guess that is about right with the setup you have.
I would try and run tighter timings if you can.

Some pics from the other night.


----------



## clark_b

thanks for the input guys


----------



## battlecryawesome

Its not in the kitchen any more? Is the mobo insulated?And great scores Trace.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Its not in the kitchen any more? Is the mobo insulated?And great scores Trace.


 Nope, yep, thanks.


----------



## Dilyn

That is AWESOME









Now I wanna try that


----------



## B7ADE

I bring thee good news, I love this UD3R and this chip:

4734.6 MHz

#9 on Hwbot, woo!


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


I bring thee good news, I love this UD3R and this chip:

4734.6 MHz

#9 on Hwbot, woo!










WOW!!!







awesome FSB with a quad


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


WOW!!!







awesome FSB with a quad










Hehe, thanks! Now that I know that the board isn't really FSB limited(in terms of a Duo with a 9.5 multi) I'm gonna try getting (fingers crossed) 5Ghz on the E72


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


I bring thee good news, I love this UD3R and this chip:

4734.6 MHz

#9 on Hwbot, woo!










nice!


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


nice!










Thanks, couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


I bring thee good news, I love this UD3R and this chip:

4734.6 MHz

#9 on Hwbot, woo!










 Super nice job! Keep up the good work and grab them points!


----------



## Dilyn

Why?


----------



## hoss331

Its nothing worry about, on a normal install mine does the same thing it wont show the timings or speed either, my bench install on the other hand doesnt show any info its completely blank.


----------



## Dilyn

Still can't beat my old record of 20.55








Sucks, because I cut my time in half and only went up five places.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Still can't beat my old record of 20.55








Sucks, because I cut my time in half and only went up five places.


Short high voltage benching sessions can help you with that.


----------



## freakb18c1

anyone want a raptor X 150gb for 65$ shipped :}


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
anyone want a raptor X 150gb for 65$ shipped :}


Wrong section!! J/k I gots my eyes on a ssd, good offer though, those are the10k rpm right?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Wrong section!! J/k I gots my eyes on a ssd, good offer though, those are the10k rpm right?

yessa


----------



## B7ADE

Cool, right now I'm in the middle of a crisis as I can't get blend stable(fft has no issues)...ran memtest last night and this morning and memory's clean. So I goes back to square one and start all overs again. Woo!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
anyone want a raptor X 150gb for 65$ shipped :}

hmm, that would be a good benching drive with tiny xp..


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Short high voltage benching sessions can help you with that.

Ya but see I got 20.55 at the same CPU speeds, but my RAM wasn't running at 5-5-5-15 Extreme then like it is now









Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Cool, right now I'm in the middle of a crisis as I can't get blend stable(fft has no issues)...ran memtest last night and this morning and memory's clean. So I goes back to square one and start all overs again. Woo!

Memtest









What are your RAM settings and whatnot bro.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Ya but see I got 20.55 at the same CPU speeds, but my RAM wasn't running at 5-5-5-15 Extreme then like it is now









Memtest









What are your RAM settings and whatnot bro.

Actually, I've had that too where 'slower' RAM settings have benched higher than the 'faster' ones.

RAM settings at that point were 5-5-5-15, 2.2v, trfc of 72( a bit high I know, but I wanted to remove all variables), tRead of 11. MCH at 1.54v. Maybe I had a Ref Volt wrong. Oh and speed was from 500-533.


----------



## Dilyn

Confuzzled.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*











Confuzzled.


yeah, same...testing at 483 FSB right now, passed small fft, blend with 2048Mb started.

EDIT: Damn, it failed in 4 minutes...I don't get it, all the settings are per specs, the MCH is getting a healthy amount of voltage, I'm loosing it...


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


hmm, that would be a good benching drive with tiny xp..


yep thats my XP benchie drive that i dont use anymore









Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


yeah, same...testing at 483 FSB right now, passed small fft, blend with 2048Mb started.

EDIT: Damn, it failed in 4 minutes...I don't get it, all the settings are per specs, the MCH is getting a healthy amount of voltage, I'm loosing it...


want to post the mit you are using for that... most of the time failed blends are fixed with more vcore and a mch ref adjustment. 0.800 works best. 0.8400 works well with prime but will cause other problems..w/ games and such.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Ya but see I got 20.55 at the same CPU speeds, but my RAM wasn't running at 5-5-5-15 Extreme then like it is now









Memtest









What are your RAM settings and whatnot bro.


So your trying to use the extreme profile when benching?


----------



## Dilyn

Only because I am too lazy to fiddle with the advanced timings.


----------



## hoss331

Forget extreme, thats probably alot of your problem, it sets timings way to tight for high fsb on most straps. Change it to standard with 3-3-6-54-3 and dont worry about the other sub timings, except for PL.


----------



## Dilyn

Mmmkay.
3-3-6-54-3 with PL 8 was how I got 20.55.


----------



## hoss331

Just leave it there then on standard and just try for higher cpu speeds. When benching extreme is just going to cause more problems and not give much benefit. What os are you using? I see you talking about rank, are you in a competition?


----------



## Dilyn

Just Win 7x64 Pro. Don't have any slimmed down stuff.

HWBot.


----------



## hoss331

When you go to get a slimmed down os get a 32bit vista for wprime and xp or 03serv for spi. Do you know any tweaks?


----------



## Dilyn

Not so much no.


----------



## hoss331

Ok when I get off ill see if I can help in that area, unless someone else wants to have a go in the meantime. Do you have a spare drive?


----------



## Dilyn

No but I will have an SSD on Christmas


----------



## Cotton

Standard setting will disable your ability to adjust PL. Turbo is what opens it up for me.

Don't ever use Extreme, it tightens it up way too much. Its just a big headache when you're trying to get stable.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cotton* 
Standard setting will disable your ability to adjust PL. Turbo is what opens it up for me.

Don't ever use Extreme, it tightens it up way too much. Its just a big headache when you're trying to get stable.

very true. extreme works best with 2.66d strap. could even get away with pl7 with that

2.50a you can also get away with PL7 I LOVE 2.50a!


----------



## Dilyn

Absolutely in love with 2.66D meself. Need to mess with the FSB some and figure out a good combination.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
yep thats my XP benchie drive that i dont use anymore









want to post the mit you are using for that... most of the time failed blends are fixed with more vcore and a mch ref adjustment. 0.800 works best. 0.8400 works well with prime but will cause other problems..w/ games and such.

I'm gonna try playing with the Ref and if that doesn't work I'll post up the M.I.T, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
I'm gonna try playing with the Ref and if that doesn't work I'll post up the M.I.T, thanks for the suggestion.

cool i personally don't stress tests my chips ne more i spent so much time with that the way i test my oc's now i run a hyper pi 32m a few times if it passes its good enough for pretty much anything . the reason why you kinda get obsessed and you wind up only using your rig to stress test it lol. most people will say this is highly not recommended w/e i know my chips and code FTW









PS you need to be stable to pass hyper PI 32m


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
cool i personally don't stress tests my chips ne more i spent so much time with that the way i test my oc's now i run a hyper pi 32m a few times if it passes its good enough for pretty much anything . the reason why you kinda get obsessed and you wind up only using your rig to stress test it lol. most people will say this is highly not recommended w/e i know my chips and code FTW









PS you need to be stable to pass hyper PI 32m

You know what, I was actually thinking if there was a real life stress test that didn't involve 24 hr of stressing or the heat of LinX, I guess I'll give hyper PI a whirl and thank you for the tip on MCH Ref, .8 units seems to have worked.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

my stress testing consist of:
SuperPi and 32m
wPrime 32m and 1024m
PCMark 05

oh, wait.... anything that gets me point.
http://hwbot.org/benchmark.do


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
You know what, I was actually thinking if there was a real life stress test that didn't involve 24 hr of stressing or the heat of LinX, I guess I'll give hyper PI a whirl and thank you for the tip on MCH Ref, .8 units seems to have worked.

yes i hate linx. i ditched linx a long ago pos stress tester will give you more false positives then anything. alot of i7 fan boys SWEAT linx then cry when they bsod in games or fail prime blend in 4 seconds









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
my stress testing consist of:
SuperPi and 32m
wPrime 32m and 1024m
PCMark 05

oh, wait.... anything that gets me point.
http://hwbot.org/benchmark.do


----------



## PapaSmurf

I use [email protected] to stress systems. Running that 24/7 will quickly show you if your system is stable or not.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
yes i hate linx. i ditched linx a long ago pos stress tester will give you more false positives then anything. alot of i7 fan boys SWEAT linx then cry when they bsod in games or fail prime blend in 4 seconds









Haha, no kidding, I've seen that a lot...It always ends with someone saying that 3 hours of LinX isn't enough


----------



## ChesterMech

Hey all,

Okay, so with all this talk of how each of us stress tests our system, I wonder how you know where you have a failure. If we use Prime95, we play with CPU if a fail occurs during smalls, and FSB if it's large FFT's.

How do you know where the weakness is using a Pi calculator or folding?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


Hey all,

Okay, so with all this talk of how each of us stress tests our system, I wonder how you know where you have a failure. If we use Prime95, we play with CPU if a fail occurs during smalls, and FSB if it's large FFT's.

How do you know where the weakness is using a Pi calculator or folding?


well with hyper pi 32m

bsod = more vcore
no extract found = more vcore
freeze = dim/ mch voltages


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


Standard setting will disable your ability to adjust PL. Turbo is what opens it up for me.

Don't ever use Extreme, it tightens it up way too much. Its just a big headache when you're trying to get stable.



Running the standard profile should have no affect on your ability to adjust PL. And with most ram kits the only benefit to running turbo is if you dont feel like setting the sub timings yourself otherwise there is no performance increase over standard 3-3-6-54-3.


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


well with hyper pi 32m

bsod = more vcore
no extract found = more vcore
freeze = dim/ mch voltages


Thank you. After you suggested hyper pi 32m a few days ago I made the switch. A much faster method.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChesterMech*


Thank you. After you suggested hyper pi 32m a few days ago I made the switch. A much faster method.










awesome didn't think id have much influence on that one


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*









awesome didn't think id have much influence on that one


I'm open to try ANYTHING that gets results in less than too long


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## B7ADE

^ Nice, my last one was 24.5K. Also, what are your prime small fft load temps on the quad?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


^ Nice, my last one was 24.5K. Also, what are your prime small fft load temps on the quad?


hmmmm depends on ambient room temp of 70F around 68C across the board


----------



## PizzaMan

Memtest86+ not to good at stress testing your memory OC. It's only good for telling you if the ram is faulty.

Use HCImemtest to test stability.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Memtest86+ not to good at stress testing your memory OC. It's only good for telling you if the ram is faulty.

Use HCImemtest to test stability.


Maybe they'll listen to an Editor. Nobody ever listens to me when I say that


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

messing around with an old HP workstation i got..
good enough for 0.4 points
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1352328

to bad my classic FireGL4 isn't listed.....


----------



## Dilyn

Danke Hoss.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Memtest86+ not to good at stress testing your memory OC. It's only good for telling you if the ram is faulty.

Use HCImemtest to test stability.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Maybe they'll listen to an Editor. Nobody ever listens to me when I say that










If you're referring to my post about using Memtest to clear my Ram od suspicion:

I was just looking for any Ram faults that might have been causing Prime Blend fail, but it turned out to be the MCH ref. There was no intention of Memory OC verification.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


messing around with an old HP workstation i got..
good enough for 0.4 points
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1352328

to bad my classic FireGL4 isn't listed.....


Socket 604, holy hell dude









Push it more Dilyn!


----------



## kpo6969

I've been looking to pick up one of these to replace my DS3L. Anyone think I'd have any issues running 8GB (2GB x4 G.Skill 8800pi) with it?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


If you're referring to my post about using Memtest to clear my Ram od suspicion:

I was just looking for any Ram faults that might have been causing Prime Blend fail, but it turned out to be the MCH ref. There was no intention of Memory OC verification.


My statement was more in the broad sense. If you had seen the number of people recommending MEMTest as a stress test utility as I have, you probalby would've reacted the same way as me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpo6969*


I've been looking to pick up one of these to replace my DS3L. Anyone think I'd have any issues running 8GB (2GB x4 G.Skill 8800pi) with it?


Just more strain on the north bridge, but other than that, you should be fine methinks.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpo6969*


I've been looking to pick up one of these to replace my DS3L. Anyone think I'd have any issues running 8GB (2GB x4 G.Skill 8800pi) with it?


I think you should be all clear, I'd wait for a couple more confirmations,I'm not reliable enough.


----------



## kpo6969

Thanks guys. Probably no shot hitting 1200mhz though (rated @ 1100mhz). More voltage seems to do not much since they're 1.8-1.9v


----------



## PizzaMan

Using 4 dimms always makes it tougher on the NB.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*





























Danke Hoss.



Nice improvement


----------



## B7ADE

Few more points for the OCN team



























Can't wait to get this chip under DICE.


----------



## PizzaMan

You guys should use the new HWbot tags

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-use-them.html


----------



## NoGuru

WOW, I'm so happy you guys are grabbing some points on HwBot. Careful it can be addicting.


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## Dilyn

I've made it a point to only do it at 2 AM









Nice Freak


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I've made it a point to only do it at 2 AM









Nice Freak










thanks 
oh i forgot to follow up with you did you get around to testing out the clock skews

cpu 100
mch 50


----------



## Dilyn

No I didn't.
With that, couldn't I just make it 50/0, or is that different


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
No I didn't.
With that, couldn't I just make it 50/0, or is that different









lol yea thats fine.


----------



## B7ADE

Woot, made it into the top 20 for OCN at Hwbot with the last Vantage submission!


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Woot, made it into the top 20 for OCN at Hwbot with the last Vantage submission!

sweet, going to do some pcmark runs when i get out of work =X


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
sweet, going to do some pcmark runs when i get out of work =X

Nice, I'm gonna plan how much is it going to cost me to create a benching rig with DICE pot(s), and a UD3P if I can still get my hands on one.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Nice, I'm gonna plan how much is it going to cost me to create a benching rig with DICE pot(s), and a UD3P if I can still get my hands on one.


good luck finding a UD3P... *Very Few* floating around...

i was after another UD3P as well, but decided to go buy a EP45T-USB3P & X58A-UD3R instead...


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


good luck finding a UD3P... *Very Few* floating around...

i was after another UD3P as well, but decided to go buy a EP45T-USB3P & X58A-UD3R instead...


Yea, there's 5 in Canada alone, maybe I'll grab one within this week and keep it for later. Here's what I'll probably need without ripping out my whole current rig:

1 x motherboard
1 X cpu pot
1 x gpu pot
1 x power supply
1 x power switches
1 x usb bracket
1 x SSD
DDR2 1200Mhz Ram
fans
dice
clay
insulation foam


----------



## Dilyn

My friend has a ton of DICE pots and whatnot (he does HWBot as well, but not for OCN). Invited me over for some benches, so I'm hoping that I can do some hard core stuff before school starts!
I can't wait.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


My friend has a ton of DICE pots and whatnot (he does HWBot as well, but not for OCN). Invited me over for some benches, so I'm hoping that I can do some hard core stuff before school starts!
I can't wait.


Is it possible I can buy something off of him? Will you be so kind as to ask him that? Please? Also anyone know where to get pots and such?


----------



## Dilyn

Maybe. He says he's got a TON of cooling stuff (waterblocks and extreme cooling whatnot). I can ask for you and get a quote, see what happens. He's a member on TPU, if you happen to frequent there. You may have even seen him around and not known it!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Mmmmm... Dice on a UD3P

Tech Bench with DICE'd UD3P and Chilled Water Rampage


----------



## radaja

where did your memory go?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


where did your memory go?










your the 1st person to notice....
ran it on air first then removed everything to put pot on it. 
ram was installed at some point.... or was it?


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Mmmmm... Dice on a UD3P

Tech Bench with DICE'd UD3P and Chilled Water Rampage


Wow Dave thats sik..


----------



## dennyb

Guys --your input on compatibility for these items

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231303

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115067

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128425

might use in a build for bro-in-law


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Is it possible I can buy something off of him? Will you be so kind as to ask him that? Please? Also anyone know where to get pots and such?


http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin....php?cPath=120

If you jump right now you can grab that open box 5770 denny, they are nice cards.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Guys --your input on compatibility for these items

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231303

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115067

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128425

might use in a build for bro-in-law


very nice, i was about to go that route. not too long ago with the SAME parts looks nice.









what case do you have in mind? i like i5's nice cheap and go hard a 4ghz i5 runs sp1m 10.4ish O.O


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


very nice, i was about to go that route. not too long ago with the SAME parts looks nice.









what case do you have in mind? i like i5's nice cheap and go hard a 4ghz i5 runs sp1m 10.4ish O.O


Thanks--here is a link to the proposed build. It won't be overclocked at all. this dude is even older than myself








. Post 16 is the final? maybe







Antec 902

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-please-2.html


----------



## Dilyn

That is an excellent build, and if he isn't doing too much GPU intensive stuff that card will work wonders.
Looks like it should all run smoothly. 
But you're putting an excellent i5 to waste with no overclocking


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


That is an excellent build, and if he isn't doing too much GPU intensive stuff that card will work wonders.
Looks like it should all run smoothly. 
But you're putting an excellent i5 to waste with no overclocking










YOU ARE SO RIGHT!!! If it was going to be mine I would get some extra speed out of it







. He does not know anything about overclocking , but just wants a real nice computer. He doesn't need it -just wants it. He does not do any GPU intensive work--nor do I for that matter. I just like to fool around with 'em. He has seen my PC and one almost like mine that I built for another bro-in-law and he has the itch to upgrade. The one I built for the other in-law is just like mine except it has an E8400 in it . Stock speed from day one








+rep to ya

Oh I posted here coz the folks on this board are well informed


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


YOU ARE SO RIGHT!!! If it was going to be mine I would get some extra speed out of it







. He does not know anything about overclocking , but just wants a real nice computer. He doesn't need it -just wants it. He does not do any GPU intensive work--nor do I for that matter. I just like to fool around with 'em. He has seen my PC and one almost like mine that I built for another bro-in-law and he has the itch to upgrade. The one I built for the other in-law is just like mine except it has an E8400 in it . Stock speed from day one








+rep to ya

Oh I posted here coz the folks on this board are well informed




















We are very informed. I know my mid range parts well


----------



## B7ADE

Hey freak, was that 32m done on 4662Mhz as well? I only ask because I somehow got a faster time with 4658 and slower Ram, *scratches head*


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## NoGuru

Nice work freak. If you beat my score I will be happy and sad at the same time.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









We are very informed. I know my mid range parts well









nothing wrong with midrange parts







lol

so what do I need to have in my screen shot to submit it to hwbot?


----------



## 10acjed

freaks ss is a fine example...

need bench window open, 2x cpu-z with cpu and ram tabs open (gpu-z for 3d runs) and I generally like to toss in a notepad with name & OCN tag. Also if its possile to submit scores for orb links its necessary...

When you submit each one they give you an example...

Most mportant, make sure you submit for Team OCN http://hwbot.org/community/team/overclock.net

and of corse, have fun


----------



## clark_b

thanks 10acjed!
already have OCN as my "Team"


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Hey freak, was that 32m done on 4662Mhz as well? I only ask because I somehow got a faster time with 4658 and slower Ram, *scratches head*

yeah i think unless i jacked up the fsb a little more, were you on xp ? im running all these benches on win7 with a shi*ton of running processes lol


----------



## hoss331

On these setups for wprime xp < win7 < vista.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


yeah i think unless i jacked up the fsb a little more, were you on xp ? im running all these benches on win7 with a shi*ton of running processes lol


Win 7, with about 50 processes, that might be it.


----------



## NoGuru

My daughter having some fun with DICE.


----------



## Dilyn

That looks delicious. 
Now I wanna do some dice runs after seeing what you guys have done.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Can't wait till Vince replies to email.... Might have me a new cpu and nb pots coming too


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


My daughter having some fun with DICE.


awesome.. and funny


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Can't wait till Vince replies to email.... Might have me a new cpu and nb pots coming too


Sweet, which ones you getting? I is in the market for a CPU pot too!







and NoGuru, that pretty good. They should have those glasses with dice smoke at Bars and such as decoration.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Sweet, which ones you getting? I is in the market for a CPU pot too!







and NoGuru, that pretty good. They should have those glasses with dice smoke at Bars and such as decoration.


F1 Gemini > LN2 / Dice Pot with Dice Extension Housing.
Fits 754, 939, 775, 1366, 1156, Am2 and AM3
The New Gemini was just released yesterday so only 21 made....

NB-1 North Bridge LN2 / Dice Pot fits 790i, P45, X38, X48, and X58

good thing he is very local... less shipping costs


----------



## systemviper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


F1 Gemini > LN2 / Dice Pot with Dice Extension Housing.
Fits 754, 939, 775, 1366, 1156, Am2 and AM3
The New Gemini was just released yesterday so only 21 made....

NB-1 North Bridge LN2 / Dice Pot fits 790i, P45, X38, X48, and X58

good thing he is very local... less shipping costs


wow sweet your getting the gemini... i just picked up a F1 for now but i got ,my eye on the gemini tooo

nice to see the gig thread is always so rockin, i got my ud3p on a whim when they first came out and it's still a mutha overclocking monster, i got a q9450 that i rocked some great points with. i think it can take 1st across the board with dice or ln2, so i am excited to get it rollin with the F1////...


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


F1 Gemini > LN2 / Dice Pot with Dice Extension Housing.
Fits 754, 939, 775, 1366, 1156, Am2 and AM3
The New Gemini was just released yesterday so only 21 made....

NB-1 North Bridge LN2 / Dice Pot fits 790i, P45, X38, X48, and X58

good thing he is very local... less shipping costs


Nice! Wonder what the price are on those things...are you able to divulge?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Sweet, which ones you getting? I is in the market for a CPU pot too!







and NoGuru, that pretty good. They should have those glasses with dice smoke at Bars and such as decoration.


You would have to refill those pretty often to kepe the look going


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

NB-2

the F1 Gemini isn't on his site as of yet... but it's said that it is slightly cheaper then the EE
(Extreme Edition)
EE

and for those wondering what the F1 Gemini's look like...


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
You would have to refill those pretty often to kepe the look going









Have a airdrop chute on top of the glasses which drops a block after every x minutes.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
the F1 Gemini isn't on his site as of yet... but it's said that it is slightly cheaper then the EE

If that's true I'm probably getting one


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well the koolance v2 is 170.00 and it's an pretty good pot.
but these are custom made for 20.00 or so more..... it's a no brainer..

oh ya.... and my dice is free now..... god i love hospitals


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
well the koolance v2 is 170.00 and it's an pretty good pot.
but these are custom made for 20.00 or so more..... it's a no brainer..

oh ya.... and my dice is free now..... god i love hospitals

A few reviews said that the connection in tne middle is a potential high condensation zone and the fact that F1 is custom made wins it for me. And *** on the free dice thing, is you a male nurse?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

no wife works for a pharmacy and they ship med's that need to be cold. so everyday they throw out 15-20 pounds of dry ice.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Have a airdrop chute on top of the glasses which drops a block after every x minutes.









Dude I would totally go to this bar just to watch that.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
no wife works for a pharmacy and they ship med's that need to be cold. so everyday they throw out 15-20 pounds of dry ice.

That's actually kinda epic...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Dude I would totally go to this bar just to watch that.

Amen brother


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
F1 Gemini > LN2 / Dice Pot with Dice Extension Housing.
Fits 754, 939, 775, 1366, 1156, Am2 and AM3
The New Gemini was just released yesterday so only 21 made....

NB-1 North Bridge LN2 / Dice Pot fits 790i, P45, X38, X48, and X58

good thing he is very local... less shipping costs

Yeah, I think he is closer to you then me. Maybe shoot him an Email to see if you can pick it up, I'll go with you







Maybe get some tips from the best in the world.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *systemviper* 
wow sweet your getting the gemini... i just picked up a F1 for now but i got ,my eye on the gemini tooo

nice to see the gig thread is always so rockin, i got my ud3p on a whim when they first came out and it's still a mutha overclocking monster, i got a q9450 that i rocked some great points with. i think it can take 1st across the board with dice or ln2, so i am excited to get it rollin with the F1////...









Nice Viper! My benching is coming to an end soon until around December but I may want some stock in chips. I will shoot you a PM soon to see what you have in stock.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
no wife works for a pharmacy and they ship med's that need to be cold. so everyday they throw out 15-20 pounds of dry ice.









Dave, can you get a board prepped some time in the next two weeks? I will bring the pot over for a quick bench session. Free DICE you can't go wrong.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

just an update...

got an email from the " Man "

his shop is closer then i thought.... Hmm, nice 10 min ride and i can be there....
i see a new Gemini pot coming soon.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


just an update...

got an email from the " Man "

his shop is closer then i thought.... Hmm, nice 10 min ride and i can be there....
i see a new Gemini pot coming soon.


I have to go with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djsi38t

I just saw the ep sell used for 125.00 on ebay.I take it it's not available anymore?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I have to go with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Deal..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djsi38t* 
I just saw the ep sell used for 125.00 on ebay.I take it it's not available anymore?

if your lucky you can find em here and there....

im getting a EP45T-USB3P today...... Road Trip !!!


----------



## TaranScorp

Hello everybody,
I just installed a used GA-EP45-UD3P with Bios F10 and having a problem with a long beep at intitial powerup. I press the power button on my compuer and as soon as it gets to the part where the monitor gets a signal I hear a long 3 second beep and then the system goes into loading bios and then straight to XP and everything is fine. I encoded four movies last night and everything went fine plus I get no BSOD's while I'm using the computer. The computer runs really good while it's on.
I checked all connections and a voltages are all fine.
I'm using a E7500 CPU with Kingston DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) value ram.
In Bios everything is in Optimized State.
Performance Enchance --Standard
mCH frequency Latch --Auto
System Memory Muli --Auto
Mem Freq 800
Cas Latency Time --6
tRCD --6
tRP --6
tras --18
Load Line Calib -Disabled
All Volts are set to --Normal
No-Execute Memory -Enabled

CPU-Z reads:
Dram Freq 400.MHz
FSB 2:3
6 6 18 tRFC-52
Command Rate 2T
1.8V
I'm wondering if the board just doesn't like the value ram but the system is running great with it except for that long beep at bootup.
Thanks


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
Hello everybody,
I just installed a used GA-EP45-UD3P with Bios F10 and having a problem with a long beep at intitial powerup. I press the power button on my compuer and as soon as it gets to the part where the monitor gets a signal I hear a long 3 second beep and then the system goes into loading bios and then straight to XP and everything is fine. I encoded four movies last night and everything went fine plus I get no BSOD's while I'm using the computer. The computer runs really good while it's on.
I checked all connections and a voltages are all fine.
I'm using a E7500 CPU with Kingston DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) value ram.
In Bios everything is in Optimized State.
Performance Enchance --Standard
mCH frequency Latch --Auto
System Memory Muli --Auto
Mem Freq 800
Cas Latency Time --6
tRCD --6
tRP --6
tras --18
Load Line Calib -Disabled
All Volts are set to --Normal
No-Execute Memory -Enabled

CPU-Z reads:
Dram Freq 400.MHz
FSB 2:3
6 6 18 tRFC-52
Command Rate 2T
1.8V
I'm wondering if the board just doesn't like the value ram but the system is running great with it except for that long beep at bootup.
Thanks


i would....... switch psu switch to off, turn on.... go into bios save your profile of your OC.
clear cmos.... then set memory to default timings
sounds like a memory issue


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah, sounds like a RAM issue.


----------



## TaranScorp

I haven't overclocked yet, I want to get past this long beep issue first,most of the settings are from running Restore to Optimized option from the bios so eveything is stock I think. I cleared the cmos yesterday.with the power off.

In Bios I Just put eveything in Optimized State and it boots normally.
I'm going to start turning things off in the bios that I do not use without messing with anything to do with ram and see what happens.

Well I got to the CPU voltages and just set them to normal from auto and rebooted and long beep came back ?
I didn't even get to dram voltages, which I was going to set to normal.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaranScorp*


I haven't overclocked yet, I want to get past this long beep issue first,most of the settings are from running Restore to Optimized option from the bios so eveything is stock I think. I cleared the cmos yesterday.with the power off.


Do you have the manual to find out what the beep code is?


----------



## PapaSmurf

A single long beep isn't mentioned. The beep codes it does mention are:

1 short - System boots successfully
2 short - System bios error
1 long 1 short - Memory or motherboard error
1 long 2 short - Memory or motherboard error
1 long 3 short - Keyboard error
1 long 9 short - Bios rom error
Continuous long beeps - Graphics card not seated correctly
Continuous short beeps - Power error


----------



## NoGuru

Mine beeps in morris code saying," stop hurting me, help, help, please stop".


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Mine beeps in morris code saying," stop hurting me, help, help, please stop".


It's MORSE code, not morris code created by Samuel F. B. Morse. My first ex-wife was one of his great great great great great grand daughters (I think I have the correct amount of greats in there).


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It's MORSE code, not morris code created by Samuel F. B. Morse. My first ex-wife was one of his great great great great great grand daughters (I think I have the correct amount of greats in there).


LOL, I knew it was not the right was of saying it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dilyn

The m should also be capitalized









Regardless, I still fell out of my chair.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LOL, I knew it was not the right was of saying it. Thanks for the heads up.


It's kind of a pet peeve of mine. It's been over 30 years since we split but I can still hear her (or one of her relatives) go ballistic when someone said Morris instead of Morse.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It's kind of a pet peeve of mine. It's been over 30 years since we split but I can still hear her (or one of her relatives) go ballistic when someone said Morris instead of Morse.


Was it one of those 'Don't you know who I am/We are/He is' kind of things?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not really. They just didn't like people who didn't pronounce their name correctly. You have to remember that this was back in the day when they still taught Phonics in school so it really should have been easy for people to pronounce it correctly. They grew up with the last name of Morse so they were sensitive to it and took it as a personal affront when people screwed it up. To them using Morris instead of Morse was the same as someone calling them Smith or Jones.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well i was gonna go to MC today and get my USB3P today but i needed DDR3... 
so if i went there and bought it all i would spend more then if i ordered from the egg.

Microcenter 
USB3P - 139.99
Sector 5 Series PVV34G1600LLKB 4GB DDR3-1600 - 134.99
Tax - 16.50
Total - 291.48

Newegg
USB3P - 139.99
G.SKILL Trident 4GB DDR3-2000 F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD - 124.99
Shipping - 7.63
Total - 272.61

A savings of = 18.87

plus i have to wait for a new cpu to come in so might as well order it all right?
plus i think the DDR3-2000 F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD should be better then the Sector 5 Series PVV34G1600LLKB 4GB DDR3-1600 shouldn't they?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


well i was gonna go to MC today and get my USB3P today but i needed DDR3... 
so if i went there and bought it all i would spend more then if i ordered from the egg.

Microcenter 
USB3P - 139.99
Sector 5 Series PVV34G1600LLKB 4GB DDR3-1600 - 134.99
Tax - 16.50
Total - 291.48

Newegg
USB3P - 139.99
G.SKILL Trident 4GB DDR3-2000 F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD - 124.99
Shipping - 7.63
Total - 272.61

A savings of = 18.87

plus i have to wait for a new cpu to come in so might as well order it all right?
plus i think the DDR3-2000 F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD should be better then the Sector 5 Series PVV34G1600LLKB 4GB DDR3-1600 shouldn't they?


hey MC has the a-data ddr3 2200 for 80$ a kit i believe
edit - nm it was 2000 but it was damn cheap at the time i cant find it anymore :{


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


well i was gonna go to MC today and get my USB3P today but i needed DDR3... 
so if i went there and bought it all i would spend more then if i ordered from the egg.

Microcenter 
USB3P - 139.99
Sector 5 Series PVV34G1600LLKB 4GB DDR3-1600 - 134.99
Tax - 16.50
Total - 291.48

Newegg
USB3P - 139.99
G.SKILL Trident 4GB DDR3-2000 F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD - 124.99
Shipping - 7.63
Total - 272.61

A savings of = 18.87

plus i have to wait for a new cpu to come in so might as well order it all right?
plus i think the DDR3-2000 F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD should be better then the Sector 5 Series PVV34G1600LLKB 4GB DDR3-1600 shouldn't they?


Ya plus your fuel.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Ya plus your fuel.


And depending on what you drive and how far away MC is that can really add up in a hurry.


----------



## TaranScorp

My board is Revision 1.0, Are there any settings I can use to get rid of the long Beeeeeep? Maybe the board has configured the ram wrong.

Hello everybody,
I just installed a used GA-EP45-UD3P with Bios F10 and having a problem with a long beep at intitial powerup. I press the power button on my compuer and as soon as it gets to the part where the monitor gets a signal I hear a long 3 second beep and then the system goes into loading bios and then straight to XP and everything is fine. I encoded four movies last night and everything went fine plus I get no BSOD's while I'm using the computer. The computer runs really good while it's on.
I checked all connections and a voltages are all fine. 
I'm using a E7500 CPU with Kingston DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) value ram.
In Bios everything is in Optimized State. 
Performance Enchance --Standard
mCH frequency Latch --Auto
System Memory Muli --Auto
Mem Freq 800
Cas Latency Time --6
tRCD --6
tRP --6
tras --18
Load Line Calib -Disabled
All Volts are set to --Normal
No-Execute Memory -Enabled

CPU-Z reads:
Dram Freq 400.MHz
FSB 2:3
6 6 6 18 tRFC-52
Command Rate 2T
1.8V
I'm wondering if the board just doesn't like the value ram but the system is running great with it except for that long beep at bootup.
Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

What is Kingston's part number of your ram? They have several different versions of PC2-6400 value ram. Have you tried it with only 1 stick of ram to see if it still does it? Have you run memtest to see if the ram is defective? Kingston KVR normally works quite well as long as you aren't trying to overclock it. It's reliable and shouldn't be causing the problem.

But that might not be the problem. Unless someone can determine what a single long beep signifies it's going to be difficult to diagnose this.

Also, please go to the User CP link at the top of the page, scroll down the left hand side to Add System, and then add in your complete system specs so we have a better idea of what all of the hardware is that we are dealing with.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


hey MC has the a-data ddr3 2200 for 80$ a kit i believe
edit - nm it was 2000 but it was damn cheap at the time i cant find it anymore :{


i looked at the A-Data.. i was just unsure how it would be against the Trident's.
A-Data 
DDR3 1600 - 109.99
DDR3 2000 Gamer - 129.99
DDR3 2000 - 149.99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Ya plus your fuel.


$2.00 to driver there and back? plus i get to get away from my wife for a few hours? priceless...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


And depending on what you drive and how far away MC is that can really add up in a hurry.


not to far, 25 min drive maybe... i always go there and say im going in and out.... i usually stay there an hr or more...

so do i get the G.Skill Trident's or the A-Data from MC?


----------



## TaranScorp

Added system specs. Haven't done any overclocking because of trying to get rid of the long beep.
Ran MemTest for 4 hours and no errors.
When I load optized Defaults the long beep goes away.


----------



## PapaSmurf

XTreme: I say get what you really want the first time. Since you don't have the cpu in your hand and you have a working system there isn't that big of a hurry unless you really feel the need to go to MC.

Taran, then run with optimized defaults.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaranScorp*


Added system specs. Haven't done any overclocking because of trying to get rid of the long beep.
Ran MemTest for 4 hours and no errors.
When I load optized Defaults the long beep goes away.


i was looking thru some stuff and found some settings when i had an e6750 and some Hyper X Kingston KHX6400D2LL on my UD3P.

i know your settings for your chip might be different but the settings for the ram could be set near what mine where. 
either way good luck...

Quote:



BIOS Version =FB
Ram = 4GB Kingston KHX6400D2LL 
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............:Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................:8 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:420
CPU Frequency .......................:3.36

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:Enabled 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:420
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:Standard 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)...... : Disabled 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............:400Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............:2.00D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:840 
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:4
tRCD ................................:4
tRP..................................:4
tRAS.................................:12

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:4
tWTR.................................:4
tWR..................................:4
tRFC.................................:12
tRTP.................................:46
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:2T

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:Enabled
CPU Vcore............................:1.375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.36
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:Auto
MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.240
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........:Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.00
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:Auto


----------



## TaranScorp

What's the use of buying a overclocking board if you can only run it at stock?
Or is it the value ram holding me back.
On my last MB Asrock Sata2 I had the chip at 3.2 but that board could not go past 300fsb stable if it killed you.

"Taran, then run with optimized defaults."


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


XTreme: I say get what you really want the first time. Since you don't have the cpu in your hand and you have a working system there isn't that big of a hurry unless you really feel the need to go to MC.

Taran, then run with optimized defaults.


Papa..... i have cpu's i just have my e6600 yet.
i have a few P4's but worried about the vcore the UD3 boards have with P4's
the max vcore on a UD3 with a P4 is 1.4..... and that won't work...

But.... no one that i have found has tried a EP45T-USB3P with a P4, so no one can tell me if the vcore issue is fixed.

if there is no vcore max of 1.4 then i can take this one to the Max...
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...551_4402.6_mhz

or this one
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...51_4641.51_mhz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Xtreme, the KVR that he has is rated for 6-6-6, not 4-4-4 like the Hyper-X High Performance ram you had. The chances of his being able to run his KVR with 4-4-4 timings is somewhere between slim and none.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaranScorp*


What's the use of buying a overclocking board if you can only run it at stock?
Or is it the value ram holding me back.
On my last MB Asrock Sata2 I had the chip at 3.2 but that board could not go past 300fsb stable if it killed you.

"Taran, then run with optimized defaults."


sometimes you have to face facts that......... your memory is holding you back Period....

i have 2 1GB sticks on G.Skill DDR2 1066 PC2 8500 i bought here on OCN for 49.00 or you can buy here
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231144

and these are about 50 times better then what you have already...

so, you have the King of All Overclocking 775 Motherboards around, spend a few extra $$ and get some good memory....

OR..

i will buy your board and you can buy a better motherboard.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Xtreme, the KVR that he has is rated for 6-6-6, not 4-4-4 like the Hyper-X High Performance ram you had. The chances of his being able to run his KVR with 4-4-4 timings is somewhere between slim and none.


oh ya.. i know. i was merely trying to state that with some tweaks he " Might " be able to make it better..... but the fact that his 20.00 (47.99 at BestBuy) value ram is not going to work.

Taran....

buy these
http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...gmh-2x1gb.html

cheap investment and OC like crazy... i had them around 1202mhz no problem.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1336614

they are XMS2-9136's


----------



## TaranScorp

What about this ram 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231194

I'd like to get 2x2GB chips insead of four 1GB chips.
Unless you guys know of better 2GB chips that cost the same or a little more.
I kust want to fill up the two yellow slots on the MB for now and have 4GB.
Thanks so much for the help

Oh Yea, What better mother board? 
I took everything out of my last mother board and put it in this GigaByte and the only thing not working out is the ram I guess.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


buy these
http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...gmh-2x1gb.html

cheap investment and OC like crazy... i had them around 1202mhz no problem.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1336614

they are XMS2-9136's



Do you have any screen shots of the 1200mhz 4-4-4-5 2.4V?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaranScorp*


What about this ram 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231194

I'd like to get 2x2GB chips insead of four 1GB chips.
Unless you guys know of better 2GB chips that cost the same or a little more.
I kust want to fill up the two yellow slots on the MB for now and have 4GB.
Thanks so much for the help

Oh Yea, What better mother board? 
I took everything out of my last mother board and put it in this GigaByte and the only thing not working out is the ram I guess.


that is good ram, i use it now on my rig..
the other alternative are these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231148

a ton of people have used them with these boards and they do Very Well. 
they are they same one's i have, except i have the 2 1GB versions for benching.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


Do you have any screen shots of the 1200mhz 4-4-4-5 2.4V?


Nope... i bought them from Redhat Ownage about 2 months ago maybe, i think his FS thread is still open.... looks and see, i paid 70.00 for them and selling now for 50.00, what a deal. 
they seemed to OC decent for me, but then again i used a lot of auto settings on the rampage cause i know diddly squat about sub timings and stuff. i needed ddr2 and bought em on an impulse.... and knew in my mind i needed ddr3... oh well.

i don't mind keeping them either, im building a Q9650, P5Q SE PLUS for a friend at work and he needs memory so i might flip em to him for cheap and call it a day


----------



## Cotton

Got this working:










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1355204

Now i'm trying to tighten up the ram a little more so i can drop the vcore on the CPU some.

Oh, searching around this weekend through some old cases I had i ran across a 775 socket pentium 4 3.2g. Guess ill be doing an air suicide run on that in the near future haha!


----------



## Dryadsoul

That's a great a OC for air.


----------



## Dilyn

What are the temps you get at load with that?


----------



## Cotton

65-67 prime, 70-72 linx, 27 ambient. A little warm, thats why I stopped there.


----------



## Dilyn

Oh wow...
So what's that vcore in BIOS?


----------



## Cotton

1.55, posts at 1.5


----------



## Dilyn

Intense.

Very nice job mate.


----------



## Cotton

Thanks









Spent a little time too today benching a Radeon X300. I was able to get 20k in aquamark3 with a small cooling mod I did. Was able to get a stable 540/405, but it seemed plateaued there. I may try putting some of my Thermalright ram sinks on it with a few more fans surrounding them.










Gigabyte's 9600 pro heatsink with the internal fan removed. Then attached a 40mm delta on top of it.


----------



## B7ADE

^ Thats pretty pro, reminds of my Accelero with 2 120s strapped on it on the 8800gt =D


----------



## TaranScorp

Well I finally found out why the board was making that long beep at boot up.
turns out it's some of the setting's I had on in the bios. Turn off settings no long beep at boot , turn on settings long beep at boot up. It had nothing to do with the ram.
Now I go on to some minor overclocking


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
Well I finally found out why the board was making that long beep at boot up.
turns out it's some of the setting's I had on in the bios. Turn off settings no long beep at boot , turn on settings long beep at boot up. It had nothing to do with the ram.
Now I go on to some minor overclocking









Cool... good to hear you figured it out..

i knew between here and
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...postcount=7015

you would figure it out...


----------



## TaranScorp

Yea, who'd figure the Fan Fail Warning settings would beep for a couple of seconds at boot. No one tells you what the Fan Fail Warning beep supposed to sound like.
Anyway what is the best Bios for the EP45-UD3P lately, the F10 or F10b for stable overclocking.


----------



## hoss331

Either of those is fine, F10 has newer features like quick boot and F10b is the last bios that has good bandwidth so it depends on what you want more.


----------



## twm.7

Hi guys !
I'm thinking about an upgrade so I'm wondering how much I can sell my UD3P ?
Don't know how much it worth theses days...

Thanks !


----------



## Dilyn

~$80-$95 shipped.
That's the price they normally go for.
$75 if you want a quick sell.
But you shouldn't have any problems at $90.


----------



## twm.7

Okay ! 
I may have the opportunity to sell it for 140$ ...
I'm looking for an upgrade, and I know someone who would buy my MB and my Ram for +/- 270$

I don't think I have a reason not to sell it ?


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Hello,

Anybody here have any luck getting their Q9550 up to 4.0? I try and it seems to work for a while. However, after going to sleep, it will not wake up. Restart, and there is no POST. What voltages do I need to push up besides vCore, which I am running at 1.36. Thanks!


----------



## opensesame

You can generally get more for it in the EU, as with everything because it cost a bunch more to begin with.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twm.7*


Okay ! 
I may have the opportunity to sell it for 140$ ...
I'm looking for an upgrade, and I know someone who would buy my MB and my Ram for +/- 270$

I don't think I have a reason not to sell it ?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Hello,

Anybody here have any luck getting their Q9550 up to 4.0? I try and it seems to work for a while. However, after going to sleep, it will not wake up. Restart, and there is no POST. What voltages do I need to push up besides vCore, which I am running at 1.36. Thanks!


There are a BUNCH of us running Q9550's at 4.0 and higher on that board. Please fill out an MIT of your settings and post it here so the experts can offer you some advice on what settings to change.

Also, please be more exact about your ram. G-Skill makes a lot of different ram that needs different settings.


----------



## ChesterMech

Hey all,

Any opinions on either of these two power supplies:

CORSAIR VX 550W
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16817139004

or

Ultra LSP750Watt
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...Sku=ULT-LSP750

Thanks


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


There are a BUNCH of us running Q9550's at 4.0 and higher on that board. Please fill out an MIT of your settings and post it here so the experts can offer you some advice on what settings to change.

Also, please be more exact about your ram. G-Skill makes a lot of different ram that needs different settings.


Alright. Filling it out now. My RAM is this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-166-_-Product

Unfortunately, despite being a member here for almost a year, I haven't done a whole lot of OCing, most of my expertise lies in HDDs, PSUs, and cases. I haven't really messed with OCing until now, since I just picked up some Megas.

EDIT: Okay here it is

Code:


Code:


CPU = Intel Q9550
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = FB
Ram = G.Skill 2x2GB 8500 (1066) (See link)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 Auto
tRCD ................................: 5 Auto
tRP..................................: 5 Auto
tRAS.................................: 15 Auto

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.36250V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200V
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500V
CPU Referen.........0.76V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.300V
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.800V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twm.7*


Okay ! 
I may have the opportunity to sell it for 140$ ...
I'm looking for an upgrade, and I know someone who would buy my MB and my Ram for +/- 270$

I don't think I have a reason not to sell it ?


If you can do it for that much, I would totally go for it!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

It's official...

I own a EP45T-USB3P and some A-DATA ddr3 2000G's

same results on a P4 though.... vcore 1.4 max..
oh well got a few chips coming soon.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Hello,

Anybody here have any luck getting their Q9550 up to 4.0? I try and it seems to work for a while. However, after going to sleep, it will not wake up. Restart, and there is no POST. What voltages do I need to push up besides vCore, which I am running at 1.36. Thanks!



raptor what is the VID of your chip?










MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: [8x]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:[+0.5]
CPU Frequency ...........................:4.00GHZ (471X8.5)

********** Clock Chip Control ********

Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [471]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:[100]
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

>>>>> Advanced Clock Control

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]

******** DRAM Performance Control ********

Performance Enhance...................: [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [DISABLED]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [400MHZ]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..............: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 1066..............: [942]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)................: [MANUAL]

>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ..........................................5
tRP'............................................5
tRAS.......................................... 15

Advanced Timing Control [Press Enter]

****** Motherboard Voltage Control ******
>>> CPU

Load-Line Calibration...................[Enabled]
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.21250V [1.33125]
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V [1.260V]
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V [1.500]
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.760V [0.838] (0.800) @ 1.20vtt

>>>MCH/ICH

MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V [1.280V]
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V [0838](0.800) @ 1.20vtt
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V [0.920] Auto is fine
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V [1.59]
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V [1.200]

>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V [1.840] 
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V [0.920] Auto is fine
Channel A Reference 0.900V [0.920] Auto is fine
Channel B Reference 0.900V [0.920] Auto is fine

-------------------------------------------------------------
Advanced Bios Features

Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabledh]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

1.1875v


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


1.1875v



good vid should be a good ocer try that 4.0 mit i posted should work fine


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Alright trying now. I will let you know how it goes. Running a Prime test, core 0 sitting at 68*C. A bit high, but I *just* re-applied my shin-etsu about 20 minutes ago, so after a week temps should drop. Thank you very much. I still have to learn what all those voltages mean. Guess you can just push vCore + FSB up and expect it to remain stable









EDIT: Uh-oh. Hardlocks while running Prime95. No BSOD, just everything freezes. Running memtest to see if it's my RAM OC.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Generally in Prime 95 a crash, hard lock, or BSOD is usually lack of vcore, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage..


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Thanks Smurf. I will try upping the voltage one bump at a time. Unfortunately, I am running into temperature problems, hitting 70 C with the MIT posted by freak earlier. I hope when my Shin-Etsu cures it will drop a few degrees. I might try lapping my IHS and see how that helps, if temps don't drop.


----------



## freakb18c1

damn that low vid might be a "warm chip"


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

There are some tiny scratches on the IHS near the edges (probably nicked them with my old Tuniq Tower). I'm not sure if the IHS is completely flat or not either. I'll probably give lapping a go and see what happens.

EDIT: Still hardlocking at 1.34375...







But Prime lasted ~2 mins instead of 20 seconds before locking up.

EDIT: Hardlocking at 1.35 too... With temps hitting 75


----------



## twm.7

Ok thanks guys !
And your are right, everything here is much more expensive ! =/


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm running a vcore of 1.36 on my Q9550 (Vid 1.2250) @ 4.2GHz and at full load I only hit 60 - 62C in a 70F room. My TR SI-128 is probably a good 4 to 6C less efficient than your Megahalem is.

I've been running Folding @ Home on mine 24/7 for several months without any problems whatsoever so I know it's stable.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I'm running a vcore of 1.36 on my Q9550 (Vid 1.2250) @ 4.2GHz and at full load I only hit 60 - 62C in a 70F room. My TR SI-128 is probably a good 4 to 6C less efficient than your Megahalem is.


Bear in mind that I re-applied some shin-etsu about an hour ago. It has a long cure time so maybe this will go away. I think I might have to lap my processor. Anybody have some good guides?


----------



## PapaSmurf

One of the reasons I use Arctic Cooling MX-3 TIM is the break in time is about 5 minutes so there really isn't any waiting for temps to drop. It's one of the main reasons I stay away from any TIM that has a long break in time. I don't want to wait a couple of weeks to find out that there is a problem with it and then have to wait another two weeks, etc.

Go to your auto parts store and get some wet dry sandpaper in 200, 400, 600, 800, and if you want to go overboard 1000 grit. Tape a piece of 200 to a flat piece of glass, then put a few drops of water on it then start working the cpu back and forth. Wipe the IHS surface every few minutes and add a drop or 2 or water to the sandpaper to keep it lubricated. After the paper gets fairly dirty replace it with the 400 and repeat the process working your way up to the 800 or 1000 grit. While some go for a mirror finish it really isn't necessary. All you are really worried about is getting rid of the high spots and making it fairly smooth. After you are finished lapping wipe the IHS off then clean it off with some Isopropyl Alcohol (not Rubbing Alcohol as it has glycerin in it which is an insulator), then hit it with a blow dryer for several minutes to make sure there isn't any moisture inside it.

With a Cpu I use the original protective cap, then some wide masking tape around the edge which can be gathered up to form a small handle, and keeps and dust from the contacts/pins.

Just slow and steady, any attempt to "force" the job with more downward pressure can give an uneven finish.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


One of the reasons I use Arctic Cooling MX-3 TIM is the break in time is about 5 minutes so there really isn't any waiting for temps to drop. It's one of the main reasons I stay away from any TIM that has a long break in time. I don't want to wait a couple of weeks to find out that there is a problem with it and then have to wait another two weeks, etc.

Go to your auto parts store and get some wet dry sandpaper in 200, 400, 600, 800, and if you want to go overboard 1000 grit. Tape a piece of 200 to a flat piece of glass, then put a few drops of water on it then start working the cpu back and forth. Wipe the IHS surface every few minutes and add a drop or 2 or water to the sandpaper to keep it lubricated. After the paper gets fairly dirty replace it with the 400 and repeat the process working your way up to the 800 or 1000 grit. While some go for a mirror finish it really isn't necessary. All you are really worried about is getting rid of the high spots and making it fairly smooth. After you are finished lapping wipe the IHS off then clean it off with some Isopropyl Alcohol (not Rubbing Alcohol as it has glycerin in it which is an insulator), then hit it with a blow dryer for several minutes to make sure there isn't any moisture inside it.

With a Cpu I use the original protective cap, then some wide masking tape around the edge which can be gathered up to form a small handle, and keeps and dust from the contacts/pins.

Just slow and steady, any attempt to "force" the job with more downward pressure can give an uneven finish.


Nice! Thank you very much. I'll give this a shot sometime when I have the time. I don't think I still have the protective piece of plastic that shipped with it, but I'll look around for something else I can use.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you don't have the plastic piece just use some masking tape.


----------



## NoGuru

I got a little robot next to my rep button.


----------



## Dilyn

That is quite adorable. I love the HWBot dude.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I got a little robot next to my rep button.










awww. me too


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I got a little robot next to my rep button.


















im waitng for mine... i put a HURTIN' on a q6600 this weeknd that my buddy got off a crack head for 20$! snatched up alot of points







moved up to rank 18


----------



## Dilyn

Last I checked you had NoGuru beat by nearly three points








Although he has less submissions than you so IMO it all evens out.

But you need to beat him NoGuru! Show this Jersey boy who's boss!!!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i should be moving up soon too.... got a few goodies coming..


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Im going to run memtest over night to rule out the RAM in my OC. Might come up with something, because I continue to hard lock, and the voltage is already at 1.3625. I blame it on the RAM OC.


----------



## PapaSmurf

After 3 or 4 passes of Memtest it can cause good ram to start showing errors. The max number of passes you should ever run is 3. Anything more than that is a waste of time and counter productive. I got this information directly from 3 different memory manufacturer's.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


After 3 or 4 passes of Memtest it can cause good ram to start showing errors. The max number of passes you should ever run is 3. Anything more than that is a waste of time and counter productive. I got this information directly from 3 different memory manufacturer's.


Hmm useful info. Thanks!

I always thought it was 7 passes on memtest though...


----------



## Dilyn

Another way to test if it's your RAM: Lower the FSB/Raise multi
OR
Change your straps.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Another way to test if it's your RAM: Lower the FSB/Raise multi
OR
Change your straps.


Can't mess with multi, its as high as it will go. I'll take a look at the straps though.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Before you do anything else you need to set your VDimm to the correct value. That ram you have is supposed to be run with 2.0 - 2.1 vdimm and according to your MIT you are running it at 1.8. That will definitely cause problems. I have the exact same ram and I can't run over 430 at the default 1.8 vdimm.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I got a little robot next to my rep button.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
awww. me too









You guys are awesome.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Before you do anything else you need to set your VDimm to the correct value. That ram you have is supposed to be run with 2.0 - 2.1 vdimm and according to your MIT you are running it at 1.8. That will definitely cause problems. I have the exact same ram and I can't run over 430 at the default 1.8 vdimm.











Thanks! I've decided I'm going to start OCing just a bit at a time, instead of the balls to the walls method. Eliminates lots of variables if I only change one value at a time.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 









Thanks! I've decided I'm going to start OCing just a bit at a time, instead of the balls to the walls method. Eliminates lots of variables if I only change one value at a time.











You've gotten smarter









Even though balls to the walls is fun (crack the vcore up to 1.45, raise the FSB obscenely high and let the multi do the talking), it can be a huge bother if it doesn't work out at first. Then you've got all this tweaking to find it, and then MORE tweaking to see if you can go any further... It's a pain. I just go up from stock to 3, to 3.6, to 3.8, to 4 and then if I can get it any further, I will try.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 









Thanks! I've decided I'm going to start OCing just a bit at a time, instead of the balls to the walls method. Eliminates lots of variables if I only change one value at a time.

Wrong approach. That will only make things worse as for the most part it takes a combination of changes for an increase to work as most settings will affect how others react. And using the MIT that you had previously and changing the VDimm to match what your ram requires should get you fairly close. Starting over would be wasting a LOT of time. That's why they came up with posting the MIT's that have worked here in the first place. It gives one a good starting point as long as one takes their specific ram into account.

And until you change the VDimm you will just be spinning your wheels anyway. Why not save yourself a lot of time and work and just try it. We wouldn't have mentioned it if we didn't think it would work.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Wrong approach. That will only make things worse as for the most part it takes a combination of changes for an increase to work as most settings will affect how others react. And using the MIT that you had previously and changing the VDimm to match what your ram requires should get you fairly close. Starting over would be wasting a LOT of time. That's why they came up with posting the MIT's that have worked here in the first place. It gives one a good starting point as long as one takes their specific ram into account.

And until you change the VDimm you will just be spinning your wheels anyway. Why not save yourself a lot of time and work and just try it. We wouldn't have mentioned it if we didn't think it would work.

Sorry, forgot to mention earlier that I did try it, to no avail. Still hard locked.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Last I checked you had NoGuru beat by nearly three points








Although he has less submissions than you so IMO it all evens out.

But you need to beat him NoGuru! Show this Jersey boy who's boss!!!

????

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 







im waitng for mine... i put a HURTIN' on a q6600 this weeknd that my buddy got off a crack head for 20$! snatched up alot of points







moved up to rank 18

Nice way to get a chip, lol. I have a Q6600 I will be putting a hurting on tonight if I get time.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
i should be moving up soon too.... got a few goodies coming..

It's like Christmas once a week for you. How is the USB3 working out?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
Sorry, forgot to mention earlier that I did try it, to no avail. Still hard locked.


raptor maybe try this

cpu ref 0.785 or auto 0.800 might be to much for the cpu.
mch ref 0.800

i would suggest you start off at a high vcore and work your way down ex. if you start at 1.4v @ load it would be 1.36v if its blend stable for 45 mins. take it down 2 -3 clicks in vcore at a time ect. ill fill out a FULL mit for you in a little.

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.0ghz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471MHz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100MHz

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 900
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<<
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<<

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942MHz
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 5
tRP............................................... ..: 5
tRAS.............................................. : 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 5
tWTR..........................................: 14
tWR............................................:
tRFC...........................................: 65
tRTP...........................................: 7
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 2T

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 9
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.3650v (enabled LLC)
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.30
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.50
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: 0.785 (1.20vtt)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: 0.800 (1.200vtt)
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.59
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.0
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: .auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: .atuo
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: .auto


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
It's like Christmas once a week for you. How is the USB3 working out?

I know, he s living the dream..


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

the usb3p hates P4's.... still the same vcore of 1.4 so it's not gonna work for them... although i have a few other cpu's coming this week. should be fun.. !!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
the usb3p hates P4's.... still the same vcore of 1.4 so it's not gonna work for them... although i have a few other cpu's coming this week. should be fun.. !!

Dang, I guess not every baord can be completly perfect, lol.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Dang, I guess not every baord can be completly perfect, lol.










ya, well it's all good.... sure would be nice to have maybe a Rampage Extreme..... but im really liking this thing.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Dang, I guess not every baord can be completly perfect, lol.

You d think between all of us we could write a new bio s for the ud3 an make the vcore unlimited and a hack for the multiplier so we could turn it up to x 30on every chip...lol.. get back to work trace.


----------



## TaranScorp

I've heard of rumors that this chip can hit 4.20 but this is my first overclock and I'm at a dead end. I know my ram is supposed to hold me back but I would like to try anyway cause so far it's hanging in there. the ram is cas 6 but I have it at 5 5 5 15 and it's holding up.
Anyway is there any improvement in my specs I could make?

CPU = E7500
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P 
BIOS Version = F10b
Ram = Kingston DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)

************************************************** *****
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
************************************************** *****
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: [10]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio..................: [+0.5]
CPU Frequency ........................: [3.90GHZ]

************** Clock Chip Control ************** 
>>>>>> Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: [372]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: [100]
C.I.A.2 ..............................: [Disabled]

>>>>>> Advanced Clock Control.........: [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................:

*********** DRAM Performance Control *********** 
Performance Enhance...................: [Turbo]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: [400MHZ]
System Memory Multiplier .............: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: (800) [744]
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: [Manual]

>>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................: (6)....[5]
tRCD .................................: (6)...[5]
tRP...................................: (6)...[5]
tRAS..................................: (18)...[15]

********* Motherboard Voltage Control *********
Voltage Types...........Normal..........Current
-----------------------------------------------
>>>>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: [Diabled]
CPU Vcore..............1.25000v.....: [1.33125]
CPU Termination........1.200v.........: [1.260]
CPU PLL................1.500v.........: [1.500]
CPU Reference..........0.760.........: [0.838]

>>>>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: [1.280]
MCH Reference..........0.760v........: [0.838]
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900v.........: [0.920]
ICH I/O................1.500v.........: [1.500]
ICH Core...............1.100v.........: [1.100]

>>>>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800v.........: [1.840]
DRAM Termination.......0.900v.........: [0.920]
Channel A Reference....0.900v.........: [0.920]
Channel B Reference....0.900v.........: [0.920]

************************************************** *****

Halt On...............................: [Enabled] 32bit

************************************************** *****
Advanced BIOS Features
************************************************** *****
Hard Disk Boot Priority...............: 
First Boot Device.....................: 
First Boot Device.....................: 
First Boot Device.....................: 
Boot Up Floppy Seek...................: 
Boot Up Num-Lock......................: 
Password Check........................: 
HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability.............: [Enabled]
CPU Hyper-Threading...................: 
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect.............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...............: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support..................: [Disabled]
C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.....................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology.............: 
Delay For HDD (secs)..................: [0]
Full Screen LOGO Show.................: [Enabled]
Init Display First....................: [PEG]


----------



## freakb18c1

under volt the mch ref.

set mch ref to 0.72 @ 1.20vtt thats 2 clicks UNDER 0.760 
dualies love to have the mch ref undervolted and feed that chip some volts!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


I know, he s living the dream..










Ha ha ha... owe b.c.a you are awesome..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


You d think between all of us we could write a new bio s for the ud3 an make the vcore unlimited and a hack for the multiplier so we could turn it up to x 30on every chip...lol.. get back to work trace.










Im doing it now.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

if i was living the dream i would work from home...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Working at home isn't all it's cracked up to be at times.


----------



## NoGuru

How's my driving? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359324


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

you have 2 UD3P's ?

i thought your UD3P was on water ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
you have 2 UD3P's ?

i thought your UD3P was on water ?

Yep, one on H2O, and one on DICE and a Biostar Tpower.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
How's my driving? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359324

Oh dear lord, maybe I should send you my Q66 just to depress you, that chip took 1.7 to do 3.6









Also, I see everyone setting their Performance Enhance to Turbo, is there really a use for that or am I just being a sissy by keeping it at Standard?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Even worse, I could send him mine. It will barely do 3.1 with 1.5.


----------



## B7ADE

Mine is a G0, yours? Also Taran I looked up the specs for the Ram you have, it's supposed to CAS 6(6-6-6-18) running it at that timing might help.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Mines a B3, but it sucks big time.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Even worse, I could send him mine. It will barely do 3.1 with 1.5.

Now that would be a challenge. If I had the time I would say send it. Just out of sheer curiosity.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
under volt the mch ref.

set mch ref to 0.72 @ 1.20vtt thats 2 clicks UNDER 0.760
dualies love to have the mch ref undervolted and feed that chip some volts!

This.
Pump some volts into that chip









Set your RAM to 6-6-6-18 just to eliminate any variables. You JUST want to work on the RAM mate








I would try 400x10. Try to keep the RAM at or below it's rated speeds (as close to as possible would be best). 2.00D should do it


----------



## TaranScorp

Well I have the MCH Ref at 0.718v and CPU vcore at 1.33750v. If the ram passes MemTest at 5 5 5 15 should I still put it at 6 6 6 18? I'm testing right now with OCCT Linpack at 4.0GHZ and so far so good, Memtest is next. My cores are maxing out at 65C, at idle they are always at 36c and 38c.
OCCT is showing my Vcore at 1.26v to 1.28v even though in the Bios I have it set at 1.33750v, I don't get that part.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
*MemTest*

No.
Blend test to test stability. Memtest to test whether or not it's defective.

You should only try to work with one variable at a time. The CPU can be enough of a headache by itself. Once you throw in the RAM, you might just wanna give up.
It's what I did. I worked on each bit individually. Made it easier.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaranScorp*


Well I have the MCH Ref at 0.718v and CPU vcore at 1.33750v. If the ram passes MemTest at 5 5 5 15 should I still put it at 6 6 6 18? I'm testing right now with OCCT Linpack at 4.0GHZ and so far so good, Memtest is next. My cores are maxing out at 65C, at idle they are always at 36c and 38c.
OCCT is showing my Vcore at 1.26v to 1.28v even though in the Bios I have it set at 1.33750v, I don't get that part.


that Vdroop. enable LLC you will see less of it might also bring you more stability.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Mines a B3, but it sucks big time.


ahh the good ol b3 my first quad.


----------



## TaranScorp

"that Vdroop. enable LLC you will see less of it might also bring you more stability."

I thought that turning on LLC is bad for 45 nm chips.


----------



## Dilyn

It's a myth, perpetrated by other members on this forum









It doesn't do any damage from what we can tell. We've debated this for pages upon pages. We've run comparison tests. 
Our conclusions got us NOWHERE. Everyone still has their own opinion on it. My personal opinion is that LLC is fine until you start approaching the max rated vcore (I make sure it's off after I hit 1.43 vcore). 
Others leave it off always, and others always keep it on. It's all personal preference. I'll mess with LLC occasionally, but I never really use it for 24/7 OCs (I like having it off, dunno why).


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
raptor maybe try this

cpu ref 0.785 or auto 0.800 might be to much for the cpu.
mch ref 0.800

i would suggest you start off at a high vcore and work your way down ex. if you start at 1.4v @ load it would be 1.36v if its blend stable for 45 mins. take it down 2 -3 clicks in vcore at a time ect. ill fill out a FULL mit for you in a little.

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.0ghz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471MHz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100MHz

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 900
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<<
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<<

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942MHz
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 5
tRP............................................... ..: 5
tRAS.............................................. : 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 5
tWTR..........................................: 14
tWR............................................:
tRFC...........................................: 65
tRTP...........................................: 7
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 2T

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 9
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.3650v (enabled LLC)
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.30
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.50
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: 0.785 (1.20vtt)

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: 0.800 (1.200vtt)
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.59
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.0
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: .auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: .atuo
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: .auto

Tried it, and wouldn't post, would hang at the post, not load drives, and reboot.

I had it 10hrs prime stable at 3.6, forget the voltages now, and can't check at work.


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 









Yep, my reaction too. Was running LLC at 1.3625 as well. I'll post my stable 3.6 voltages when I get home, and shoot for 3.8 tonight (depending on how late I work). It's not even that temps were a problem.

On my 3.6 stable I didn't even touch RAM timings, just pushed up my ram to 2.00V.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:

i would suggest you start off at a high vcore and work your way down ex. if you start at 1.4v @ load it would be 1.36v if its blend stable for 45 mins. take it down 2 -3 clicks in vcore at a time ect. ill fill out a FULL mit for you in a little.
2nd that. Try a higher vcore and try to get it to post. Then lower it as you tighten everything up.

Refusing to tighten the Ram will leave it a sloppy 4.0


----------



## TwoCables

Regarding Memtest86+ and Memtest86:

It's more than just testing for defective memory. When overclocking the memory at all, it can reveal whether or not the overclock is stable because if it's not stable, then the memory will produce errors. After all, how can be called stable if the memory produces even just one error in Memtest?

But to actually _stress_ memory in order to test that type of stability, we can certainly use the Blend test in Prime95 (and perhaps even the In-place large FFTs), but I've been told a few times in the past that HCi Design's MemTest is far superior (although, it's still important to use Prime95).

Regardless, Memtest86+/Memtest86 should not be ignored just because it's an error-checking program. After all, what if all of your testing passes perfectly but yet your memory produces errors in Memtest? What if tweaking the settings just a little bit gets rid of all of those errors? Or just the one error should it be just one.

Regarding LLC, just read these two pages and make up your own mind about it:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/6
As for me, I will never, ever, ever, ever use LLC. This article made it clear that motherboard manufacturers only began to include this option due to demand; they knew that if they hadn't included it, then it would have killed their sales (and it would have pissed off a large number of people).

So is it really a myth? How can we be sure? And was it really perpetrated by some members? Maybe it's not a myth. Maybe time will eventually reveal to us that using LLC while overclocking a 45nm CPU (and now 32nm) is bad, or maybe it won't. But based on what those two pages show, there's no way I'm ever going to be convinced to use it - especially because I can't afford to replace it should it gradually become impossible to overclock it - even by 100 MHz. I mean, if using LLC could kill its ability to overclock (over the course of time), then I'd much rather replace it at that point instead of just dealing with it!

I apologize for being this way, but I love my stuff and I don't have any backup parts (I can't even afford to buy parts and set them aside just in case).









Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Oh dear lord, maybe I should send you my Q66 just to depress you, that chip took 1.7 to do 3.6









Also, I see everyone setting their Performance Enhance to Turbo, is there really a use for that or am I just being a sissy by keeping it at Standard?

I think that leaving it on Standard could be better for overclocking. All of the advice I have received to date has always included leaving it on standard.


----------



## Dilyn

What you use is your decision. But I will continue to use Blend to test my RAM, because I just don't think that Memtest is good enough at showing stability. I've seen numerous people say that their RAM is error free in Memtest, but it is horribly unstable in everything else.

As for LLC, again, personal preference. I think that the majority of people who frequent this thread know about TwoCable's stance on it already







, and our minds haven't really been changed. Do what you like, just be aware of what it does and what the potential consequences could be.

And for the whole memory thing, It's best to leave it on Standard while overclocking the CPU. When you've finished tweaking that and made it nice and stable, then you can tweak the RAM. You can either set it to Turbo or change the advanced settings to 3-3-6-54-3 and change the PL to 8, it'll do the same thing. Extreme apparently makes it TOO tight, and thus unstable.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cotton* 
2nd that. Try a higher vcore and try to get it to post. Then lower it as you tighten everything up.

Refusing to tighten the Ram will leave it a sloppy 4.0

Well I plan on focusing on getting the CPU up to 4.0 first, then tighten everything up RAM wise. I feel that trying to tighten my RAM at the same time as trying to get 4.0 will create too many variables for me to try and solve when I hardlock.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
What you use is your decision. But I will continue to use Blend to test my RAM, because I just don't think that Memtest is good enough at showing stability. I've seen numerous people say that their RAM is error free in Memtest, but it is horribly unstable in everything else.

But all I'm saying is that even so, Memtest86 shouldn't be left out. Well, this is mostly for people who want peace of mind.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
As for LLC, again, personal preference. I think that the majority of people who frequent this thread know about TwoCable's stance on it already







, and our minds haven't really been changed. Do what you like, just be aware of what it does and what the potential consequences could be.

Yeah, that's all I'm saying: everyone needs to make up their own mind.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
And for the whole memory thing, It's best to leave it on Standard while overclocking the CPU. When you've finished tweaking that and made it nice and stable, then you can tweak the RAM. You can either set it to Turbo or change the advanced settings to 3-3-6-54-3 and change the PL to 8, it'll do the same thing. Extreme apparently makes it TOO tight, and thus unstable.

Ooo, this is good to know! I honestly didn't know yet.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The difference in using Memtest (and I am only talking about the one from Memtest.org, not the other one) and the other programs to test your ram is Windows. Memtest tests ONLY the ram since it is a self booting program. Everything else that is run from Windows has to deal with any and all of Windows instability issues (not meant as slamming Windows or MS, just a statement of fact). All it takes is one faulty driver, dll file, or misconfiguration setting and all of a sudden you have your stress tests failing even though the hardware isn't actually the problem. If your ram passes Memtest and fails other stress/stability tests it shows that the fault is NOT the ram but Windows. This information came directly from Micron/Crucial, Buffalo, and Mushkin.

I've taken it a step further by using Memtest, Prime from Windows, and MPrime from Linux on the same system and only the Windows Prime would fail.

Also one has to take into consideration that absolutely NONE of the tests from within Prime will test ONLY the ram so it is impossible to know for an absolute certainty that any results from Prime point to a Memory Issue. It simply can NOT be done.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
But all I'm saying is that even so, Memtest86 shouldn't be left out. Well, this is mostly for people who want peace of mind.









Yeah, that's all I'm saying: everyone needs to make up their own mind.

Ooo, this is good to know! I honestly didn't know yet.

In order of responses because I'm too lazy to multi quote like you:

But I don't WANT peace of mind, I want to use my rig







. It takes HOURS to stability test a rig to perfection. And even then, there's no guarantee that it will even run 100% stable during real world use when you finally finish. Really, I find it useless. You could be like Freak and run SuperPi 32m and that will prove you're stable, or you can be like me and fire up Team Fortress 2 (which will throw a FIT at you if your CPU is unstable with multi core rendering enabled).








I guess I also answered this one in my first paragraph







. Yes, people do need to make up their mind.

Hoss is the one who enlightened me









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
This information came directly from Micron/Crucial, Buffalo, and Mushkin.

These people should come together, create an operating system so epic that it boots Windows off its high horse, and make millions of dollars to subsidize their SSDs and make them even cheaper for us consumers.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The difference in using Memtest (and I am only talking about the one from Memtest.org, not the other one) and the other programs to test your ram is Windows. Memtest tests ONLY the ram since it is a self booting program. Everything else that is run from Windows has to deal with any and all of Windows instability issues (not meant as slamming Windows or MS, just a statement of fact). All it takes is one faulty driver, dll file, or misconfiguration setting and all of a sudden you have your stress tests failing even though the hardware isn't actually the problem. If your ram passes Memtest and fails other stress/stability tests it shows that the fault is NOT the ram but Windows. This information came directly from Micron/Crucial, Buffalo, and Mushkin.

I've taken it a step further by using Memtest, Prime from Windows, and MPrime from Linux on the same system and only the Windows Prime would fail.

Also one has to take into consideration that absolutely NONE of the tests from within Prime will test ONLY the ram so it is impossible to know for an absolute certainty that any results from Prime point to a Memory Issue. It simply can NOT be done.

Oh, then maybe this is why HCi Design's MemTest was pushed on me. I still haven't used it yet though (I guess it's just due to laziness or something).


----------



## repo_man

Did some benching at my local LAN party this past weekend. Using underdog's chiller setup I got these clocks on black_magix's UD3P.


----------



## Dilyn

Since we were recently talking about LLC, just thought I'd share something I found posted on OCN:
http://www.overclockers.com/load-line-calibration/


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Since we were recently talking about LLC, just thought I'd share something I found posted on OCN:
http://www.overclockers.com/load-line-calibration/


Whoa. I'm very glad that somebody finally tested it! Although, I wish somebody would teach him about vDrop.







But that's beside the point.


----------



## Dilyn

*I was right all along dance*


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


*I was right all along dance*


I don't want to be a stick in the mud, but we're technically both right. I mean, now I know that it's ok for people to use LLC only if they have a good board such as the EP45-UD3P. So from now on I'll make sure to pay attention to which motherboard a person has before I go telling them to leave LLC alone.

My knowledge and helpfulness has just been overclocked.


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## TwoCables

omg, I just realized that come September 3rd, I will finally be able to place an order to upgrade my memory to something that is both awesome and perfectly compatible with the EP45-UD3P! I still don't know what I'm going to get, but still! I'm looking forward to ditching what I have now because I think it's holding me back in many ways.


----------



## snorbaard

Hi guys, I have been running stable at a 500 fsb with these settings.

Code:


Code:


CPU = e6300 1.86ghz
Motherboard = p45-ud3lr
BIOS Version = f8
Ram = 2x1gig samsung 6400

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 7
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: n/a
CPU Frequency .......................: 3500

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: n/a
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 7
tRCD ................................: 7
tRP..................................: 7
tRAS.................................: 20

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.51875
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.6 (auto)
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.85 (auto)
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.805 (auto)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.4 (auto)
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.76 (auto)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: n/a
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.55 (auto)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1 (auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.08
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: n/a
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:

I haven't been able to boot up at 515 fsb. (I was able to boot at 510 fsb).

I have tested the RAM successfully at 525 MHz, so I don't think that is the problem. Currently at 500 fsb the temperatures looks like this (PWM on fans = on):

CPU: 48/64 C
NB: 36/58 C


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


My knowledge and helpfulness has just been overclocked.










Did you have to raise the vbrain (brain voltage) and did you require a cooling update for that?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


omg, I just realized that come September 3rd, I will finally be able to place an order to upgrade my memory to something that is both awesome and perfectly compatible with the EP45-UD3P! I still don't know what I'm going to get, but still! I'm looking forward to ditching what I have now because I think it's holding me back in many ways.


I say get the Pi's. I just heard yesterday that the Rip Jaws use a different IC, thus hampering the overclocking potential. The Pi's can get SUPER high. 1200+!

Also, they're just plain sexy as hell.


----------



## repo_man

No one commented on my OC.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


No one commented on my OC.



















?!
I missed this.

EDIT
Looks like a lot of volatage for 450x9


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


No one commented on my OC.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


?!
I missed this.

EDIT
Looks like a lot of volatage for 450x9










I have to agree, but then I haven't had any personal experience with a 9650 either.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


?!
I missed this.

EDIT
Looks like a lot of volatage for 450x9










We were trying to bench as fast as possible to let the other guy have time on the chiller (were in between games at the LAN, lol). So we just went with it. Magix said he didn't care if I put that much voltage through it for one superpi run. Though I'm sure it can be brought down _a lot_ with some time to play with the ref's and PLLs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I have to agree, but then I haven't had any personal experience with a 9650 either.


Me either, lol!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I wish I could afford one though. It would work a lot better in my P35-DS3L than my Q9550 does. It's limited to about 445 - 450fsb. With a 9x multi, a Q9650 would be able to hit 4GHz.

Plus just about anything would be better than the lousy Q6600 B3 I have in it at the moment. Lucky to be able to run 3.1G on it.


----------



## Dilyn

I am content with 4 GHz on my 1.3 VID chip


----------



## Black Magix

Well tonight I begin the quest of hitting 4.0ghz stable while watching my new blu ray's of trueblood.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
No one commented on my OC.


















Where is it? I missed the post or something.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Black Magix* 
Well tonight I begin the quest of hitting 4.0ghz stable while watching my new blu ray's of trueblood.

Can someone give Magix a template for his 9650? I used one from here while we were benching but don't know which one it was, lol.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Can someone give Magix a template for his 9650? I used one from here while we were benching but don't know which one it was, lol.









Here is 4.27 Sorry its a little hard to read.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Did some benching at my local LAN party this past weekend. Using underdog's chiller setup I got these clocks on black_magix's UD3P.


















awesome keep going


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Here is 4.27 Sorry its a little hard to read.

I knew you would post!


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Can someone give Magix a template for his 9650? I used one from here while we were benching but don't know which one it was, lol.









Whats the vid of the chip?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
whats the vid of the chip?

1.2500


----------



## dennyb

I guess New Egg will be running one of their better sales for the Labor Day weekend. Anybody have experience buying hardware in that time frame?

My bro-in-law is sending me money to build his PC and I want to get good prices if possible. Any and all input is appreciated---Denny


----------



## Dilyn

Always take advantage of NewEgg sales. If you don't, you will regret it.

I got my $100 web cam for $55 shipped because it was on sale.
I got my $100 wireless card for $35 because it was on sale + $10 off coupon code.

Both are working flawlessly.

Another alternative if you don't see anything good for sale is refurbs and open box stuff. I always check refurb/open box sections to see what they have when I'm shopping for stuff, just so that I can save some money. I wouldn't be able to tell that the stuff I bought as refurbs were refurbs if it hadn't been me who bought them.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I guess New Egg will be running one of their better sales for the Labor Day weekend. Anybody have experience buying hardware in that time frame?

My bro-in-law is sending me money to build his PC and I want to get good prices if possible. Any and all input is appreciated---Denny

Everything ive bought from them has worked great. Ive ordered alot of stuff to.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The only problem I've had with Newegg is during the Christmas Rush period. That's when I've received wrong items. Other than that, they've been fairly good during other holidays.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

in all honesty.... when it's busy there with lots of deals or the holiday's....... their packaging sucks.... who puts a boxed cpu in a padded bag?

padded bag made it, cpu made it, box that cpu was in ............. not so lucky..


----------



## PapaSmurf

I had a 100 pack cake box of Verbatim DVD disks from Newegg that they just put in a box big enough for 3 cakeboxes with absolutely no padding what-so-ever. By the time it made it here in IL from CA the cake box was shattered as were several of the disks. Most of the others where scratched all to heck and I had a heck of a time getting them to replace it. They wanted me to go through UPS to get them replaced, but they eventually relented. The replacement package came with a LOT of padding and nothing broken.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well that cpu box that didn't make it was a E6750.... i bought new when it came out.. i filed a claim with UPS and they bought the whole thing.... freebie E6750


----------



## PapaSmurf

That box of DVD's was the only bad experience I've had with Newegg. I've gotten a free PSU and 3 free motherboards (all refurbs) when they shipped me the wrong item. They always refunded my money and told me to keep the item's I got by mistake. That is what keeps me coming back to them for some items. I just with they went back to FedEx Super Saver shipping instead of UPS.


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## PapaSmurf

Simply insane man.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Simply insane man.


lol thanks
i thought 9.99 was a cool number i ran less before but i forgot to include the memory timings


----------



## Dilyn

Cooler than cool.
It's pure ice.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Simply insane man.

Indeed! Youwza!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I say get the Pi's. I just heard yesterday that the Rip Jaws use a different IC, thus hampering the overclocking potential. The Pi's can get SUPER high. 1200+!

Also, they're just plain sexy as hell.










Damn, this is a good call. Check this out:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...^20-231-201-TS

Out of these 4, my favorite is the 2nd one from the right:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231194

This is because it's the same price as the 2nd one from the left, *and *it has a lower voltage rating along with a higher stock clock of 1100 as compared to the 1066! Plus, I like the blue color scheme.









But now if it's wiser to get the 1066 memory due to it having a higher voltage rating, then I'll certainly do that. However, I am pretty convinced that it's smarter to go with lower voltage memory when possible. Plus, that higher stock clock means it'll be easier for me to reach 1200 MHz, or even exceed it!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

that's funny TwoCables.... i have that memory... bought it there for same price...

a few ppl here have the F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI and they clock good too.

i have mine running 1:1 at 1000 5-5-5-15.... i just need to mess with skew's a little.... but im liking these DDR3 2000G's on my EP45T-USB3P... had em stable around 1250 tonight on a crappy E6400....


----------



## stasio

Anybody using latest beta BIOS GA-EP45-UD3P - F11b ?

(Solves SMART Command Fail with OCZ Sandforce FW 1.11)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


that's funny TwoCables.... i have that memory... bought it there for same price...

a few ppl here have the F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI and they clock good too.

i have mine running 1:1 at 1000 5-5-5-15.... i just need to mess with skew's a little.... but im liking these DDR3 2000G's on my EP45T-USB3P... had em stable around 1250 tonight on a crappy E6400....


Hehe I'd get the 9600 if it weren't $38.00 more.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Hehe I'd get the 9600 if it weren't $38.00 more.










i thought the EXACT same thing, that's why i got the 8800's.
i have some of these too for benching on a ddr2 board.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231144

a lot of people go with those too ( the 4GB set ) they work very well too.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i thought the EXACT same thing, that's why i got the 8800's.
i have some of these too for benching on a ddr2 board.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231144

a lot of people go with those too ( the 4GB set ) they work very well too.


Nah... those PIs look so much better.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*












Nice! I honestly can't wait for my benching stuff! Anyone got a UD3P kicking around or am I gonna have to pay retail for one? Wonder if Gigabyte might be selling them direct...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Finding a UD3P isn't going to be very easy... there are a few on ebay from time to time and i think there are 2 there now for sale, or finding on here in the for sale section.

some places still carry the UD3L but for benching you want a R/P
there is another choice too, the EP45T-USB3P which is basically a UD3P but with USB 3.0 and DDR3..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*












Nice work super freak!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


Anybody using latest beta BIOS GA-EP45-UD3P - F11b ?

(Solves SMART Command Fail with OCZ Sandforce FW 1.11)


I don't recall seeing anyone using this one.
Still waiting on that P4 voltage increase version though.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Damn, this is a good call. Check this out:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...^20-231-201-TS

Out of these 4, my favorite is the 2nd one from the right:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231194

This is because it's the same price as the 2nd one from the left, *and *it has a lower voltage rating along with a higher stock clock of 1100 as compared to the 1066! Plus, I like the blue color scheme.









But now if it's wiser to get the 1066 memory due to it having a higher voltage rating, then I'll certainly do that. However, I am pretty convinced that it's smarter to go with lower voltage memory when possible. Plus, that higher stock clock means it'll be easier for me to reach 1200 MHz, or even exceed it!


Do eeet


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nice work super freak!









I don't recall seeing anyone using this one.
Still waiting on that P4 voltage increase version though.










lol look same times dude


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Do eeet










I can hardly wait! I have 8 more days to go before I can afford to place an order! w00t!


----------



## Dilyn

Overclock it into oblivion!! Make it CRY FOR YOU TO STOP!!!









I love new hardware.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


lol look same times dude


 LMAO, that is cool! In less then a week the 9650 will be going Sub Zero. My Goal is 5.3, but that may be a pipe dream. I do think it's possible as long as I get my preparation right.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

im kinda wondering what the 9550 will do on Dice on the usb3p..

guess i will have to wait till i get the pot.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
LMAO, that is cool! In less then a week the 9650 will be going Sub Zero. My Goal is 5.3, but that may be a pipe dream. I do think it's possible as long as I get my preparation right.

lol damn good luck the record is 5230.1 mhz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
im kinda wondering what the 9550 will do on Dice on the usb3p..

guess i will have to wait till i get the pot.

yeaa i was able to get 545fsb using all 8gb of ram on air my ud3p/q9550 was hurting.


----------



## Dilyn

NoGuru can do it


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
NoGuru can do it









I got faith in him being able to pull it off.


----------



## Black Magix

Well I'm shooting for 4.0 on this Q9650...here's hoping I get there.


----------



## PapaSmurf

With the 9 multi that should be doable if you can control the heat.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
With the 9 multi that should be doable if you can control the heat with that stock cooler.

yep .. 4.0 on 1.2500 vid should need about .... 1.232v via cpuz. so 1.35ish volts in bios


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Black Magix* 
Well I'm shooting for 4.0 on this Q9650...here's hoping I get there.

Here is my code for 4Ghz

Perf Enhance---Standard
LLC ----------Enabled
V-Core--------1.325....BIOS
Term----------1.300
PLL------------1.57
MCH Core-----1.280
ICH Io---------1.57....I have 4 hard drives
ICH Core------1.200

Everything else is "normal" setting
DRAM voltage and timings are stock settings

Hope this helps you


----------



## Black Magix

I hit 4 it's just not stable....temps are all golden with water cooling...I wonder if I can go higher?


----------



## PapaSmurf

If it isn't stable try bumping the vcore a notch or two.


----------



## NoGuru

Could be MCH with the 8 Gigs of Ram in.


----------



## bk7794

So hows 4.2-4.4Ghz looking for me? Happy? or Grim


----------



## Dilyn

If you can get that, that's awesome


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
So hows 4.2-4.4Ghz looking for me? Happy? or Grim









I would say it is much like Megan Fox. "Do-able"


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I would say it is much like pre-surgury Megan Fox. "Do-able"









Fixed


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


So hows 4.2-4.4Ghz looking for me? Happy? or Grim










I have the same hardware as you, I'm at 4.46(525*8.5) stable, it should be doable.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Depends on the cpu. I know mine won't run 4.46 24/7.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:

I would say it is much like pre-surgury, pre-tatoo, pre-skank Megan Fox. "Do-able"
Fix'd.


----------



## Dev Bin

Hello everybody,

I've been reading this thread for a little over 6 months now. With the info found here, I've been able to get my little chip up to 533Mhz FSB. Now I want to go more and can't seem to do it on my own. So I'm swallowing my pride and asking for help. I've included my bios settings.

Anyone have any tips?

Thanks

CPU =e8200
Motherboard = ep45-ud3p
BIOS Version = fb
Ram = 2x2gb G.Skill Trident 1200Mhz

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 0
CPU Frequency ..............................:4264mhz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 533
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00d
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:5
tRCD .............................................:5
tRP............................................... ..:5
tRAS.............................................. :15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................:4
tWTR..........................................:4
tWR............................................:13
tRFC...........................................:68
tRTP...........................................:4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:10
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:10

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ :1.3875
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............:1.36
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......:1.61
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........:.861

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........:1.4
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............:.841
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............:auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............:1.65
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........:1.3

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............:1.9
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............:1.005
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:1.01
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:1.01


----------



## PapaSmurf

Personally I think that Megan Fox is highly over rated. She can't act, she's dumber than a stump, and isn't all that attractive. I'm glad she won't be in the next Transformers movie.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I think freak posted this previously. If it wasn't freak I apologize to whomever did post the info.

Code:


Code:


you might need some skews... try
cpu skew 50ps
mch skew 100 ps

helps stabilize high fsb other wise youll need crazy amounts of vtt and mch voltages

really only need 50ps for 500 fsb
i like 50/100 some times 100/150


----------



## Cotton

That makes two of us Smurf.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I think freak posted this previously. If it wasn't freak I apologize to whomever did post the info.

Code:


Code:


you might need some skews... try
cpu skew 50ps
mch skew 100 ps

helps stabilize high fsb other wise youll need crazy amounts of vtt and mch voltages

really only need 50ps for 500 fsb
i like 50/100 some times 100/150


lol yea thats me.. altho if hes running 9x so he wont need skews untill hes up to 4.5ghz


----------



## Cotton

Try:

Code:



Code:


Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................:Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................:1.3875
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............:1.30, maybe 1.28
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......:1.57
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........:(.760 @ CPU Term of 1.20)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........:1.30
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............:(between .720-.760 @ MCH Core of 1.20)
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............:auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............:1.65
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........:1.3

Maybe a 1.40 vcore if you're having small prime test freezing issues.


----------



## Dev Bin

My skews are both at 150 right now. I will try your suggestions. I think I may be at the end for this cpu. But not till it starts smoking will i give up.

Keep in mind that while it's stable right now, adding just 5mhz FSB makes it unstable. I've actually hit 4.4Ghz, ran some bench's, but it's not stable enough to be usefull for too long.


----------



## Cotton

Drop the skews to 0 and tighten the ref voltages up first before you skew.

What are your temps? Ambient as well.


----------



## Dev Bin

temps: idle: core0 = 41c
core1 = 36c

Linx loaded: core0 = 77c
core1 = 77c

Ambient's: case (internal) = 27c
room = 26c


----------



## Dev Bin

Okay, I tried all ideas...the results were crc errors. Both Linux and XP would not load.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Personally I think that Megan Fox is highly over rated. She can't act, she's dumber than a stump, and isn't all that attractive. I'm glad she won't be in the next Transformers movie.


Sears has an optical department sir


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Sears has an optical department sir










Where do you think I got the Bifocals I wear? They only made her look worse than before. Morgan Fairchild is 10 times better looking than Megan Fox and she's 60 years old.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Eva Mendez...


----------



## Dilyn

Hayley Williams > all


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I think freak posted this previously. If it wasn't freak I apologize to whomever did post the info.

Code:


Code:


you might need some skews... try
cpu skew 50ps
mch skew 100 ps

helps stabilize high fsb other wise youll need crazy amounts of vtt and mch voltages

really only need 50ps for 500 fsb
i like 50/100 some times 100/150


Gah, forgot about those







, I was wondering why I need 1.56 mch at 525...hehe

and you're all wrong, Rosie O'Donnell all the way


----------



## PizzaMan

I'd do it. Skank or not skank.


----------



## TwoCables

So wait, if I use the 50/100 skews, then could 4.50 GHz still be possible for me?

Also, what does it mean to tighten up the reference voltages?


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Personally I think that Megan Fox is highly over rated. She can't act, she's dumber than a stump, and isn't all that attractive. I'm glad she won't be in the next Transformers movie.

hahaha stump...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Depends on the cpu. I know mine won't run 4.46 24/7.

Mine will probably just be a few suicide runs if I get my room cold enough.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
I have the same hardware as you, I'm at 4.46(525*8.5) stable, it should be doable.

yeah but you got better ram then I.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I would say it is much like Megan Fox. "Do-able"









sweet, im just nervous about my cruddy ocz ram.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
So wait, if I use the 50/100 skews, then could 4.50 GHz still be possible for me?

Also, what does it mean to tighten up the reference voltages?

Yes 500 fsb on a dualie is easy you might not need any skews at all. Cpu clock skew 100 ps 50 ps mch skew mate well with dual cores. Cpu clock skew 50ps mch skew 100 ps mate well with quad cores.

tightening up ref voltages is setting cpu ref from auto or 0.760 to 0.785 / 0.800 mch from auto or 0.760 to 0.800 or 0.8400.

Dualies like mch ref under volted. ( 0.720 my quad likes a loose cpu ref @ 0.745..


----------



## Dev Bin

It turned out to be memory timings....not skews, refs, or anything else...thanks for the help...on my way to, hopefully, 600 FSB


----------



## battlecryawesome

If anyone is selling a EP45 UD3P let me know, thanks.


----------



## freakb18c1

c2d bench time


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Nice 6750... can't wait to see the final numbers....
i should have my new one's i hope today, so gonna run the e6600 first then the e5300..


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
If anyone is selling a EP45 UD3P let me know, thanks.

ebay had a few listed a couple day's ago.
or just get some ddr3 and get a usb3p from MC.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
ebay had a few listed a couple day's ago.
or just get some ddr3 and get a usb3p from MC.

also have some usb3p at the egg.

XtremeCuztoms - is that the Conroe or Wolfdale E6600?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Nice 6750... can't wait to see the final numbers....
i should have my new one's i hope today, so gonna run the e6600 first then the e5300..









my board is capped at 1.58v! wth


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
If anyone is selling a EP45 UD3P let me know, thanks.

I'll sell you mine. $1000.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
also have some usb3p at the egg.

XtremeCuztoms - is that the Conroe or Wolfdale E6600?

E6600 Conroe 2.4GHz
and USB3P's at MC and the Egg. But UD3P's on ebay.... UD3P's are difficult to find and sell really fast.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 







my board is capped at 1.58v! wth

Hmm.. mine goes higher. i think with this e6400 i saw the max over 2.1 or something

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I'll sell you mine. $1000.









i don't think i would ever really sell mine... maybe if i found a few certain boards to replace it maybe i might think bout it..


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
E6600 Conroe 2.4GHz
and USB3P's at MC and the Egg. But UD3P's on ebay.... UD3P's are difficult to find and sell really fast.

Hmm.. mine goes higher. i think with this e6400 i saw the max over 2.1 or something

i don't think i would ever really sell mine... maybe if i found a few certain boards to replace it maybe i might think bout it..


same on my q9650 max i can set is 1.58


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ebay had a few listed a couple day's ago.
or just get some ddr3 and get a usb3p from MC.


Have you been to micro center on a Saturday?
Holy ****. I was just there, grabbed a E5400 and a 5$ keyboard , and and extension for my power supply to mobo so i can run all my cables behind the tray. anyways 1.5 hours, the first 1/2 hour was spent in line to return my fan controller.[sukd]


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya, i went there once on a saturday... never again... 3pm on a Sunday works great, no lines, no waiting and in and out in no time... i usually go sunday's get what i need in about 10 min and walk around and look for the next 30 min then leave.


----------



## ben h

10 am on saturdays works good also


----------



## jcharlesr75

I just got a set of gskill 1066 sticks to put on my ud3l. The super talent stuff i had wasnt stable over 980mhz, which is good i guess for 800mhz ram. Im trying again for the elusive 4.0Ghz.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I could read the Chuck Norris stuff all day.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Me and a buddy from work were busy on a saturday morning and went though a bunch of them and thats the one i thought was the best, so there it is....lol


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


wolf

CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.25

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 501
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control 
Cpu clock drive (800mv)
Pci express clock drive (900mv)
cpu clock skew 0ps
mch clock skews 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400 MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00d
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1001
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 5
tRP............................................... ..: 5
tRAS.............................................. : 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 52
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 9(Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 9(Auto)
OC1200 profile

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.4000 OR 1.48750 with llc disbabled = 1.36v at load much lower load temps
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.38
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.50v
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.760V*...........: 0.800 @ 1.20 vtt or (0.745) <= my chip loves that

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.38 
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V............: 0.800 @ 1.20 vtt 
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.50
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.1v
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: auto

if this does not work your mobo could be bugged =X
this is what doat is using for 4.32 25 passes of linx good nuff for a base line


I've finally reached 4.0ghz using this template for reference. I was screwing up the voltages a bit, but figured it out and its a done deal. I havent run anything but smp/gpu folding so far, buts its been up for a couple of hours with no problems so far. Thanks freak!!


----------



## freakb18c1

;D np


----------



## Dilyn

If you can SMP fold on that for a few hours, it should be just fine mate. 
Nice job


----------



## jcharlesr75

I did have to bump my mch to 1.42v though. Thats the only change that i made. Im getting an H70 next week and then im trying for 4.2 maybe if it can take it.


----------



## Dilyn

1.42 is fine IMO.
Hell, I'm running 1.46









But I've also got a 120mm fan barreling down at nearly 2k RPM straight at it and my GPU, so heat isn't a major concern at this very moment.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Totally craps out if i try to run linx though, im not going to add any more mch until i get a fan mounted to the hs. On my P35-DS3L i have a nice little 40cm fan tie strapped to the nb that worked great.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Before you do that try changing this:

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Turbo

to Standard.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Oh heh sorry, i just used the voltages from the template. I always leave the perf enhance at standard. Thanks for lookin out though. As soon as linx loads the ram, you can actually see it on my gadget, it shuts right off...like clockwork.


----------



## Dilyn

Baaah LinX


----------



## jcharlesr75

So you dont think there is a problem if it wont run it?


----------



## PapaSmurf

If it folds Windows or Linux SMP 24/7 it's stable. I just use Prime for about 20 minutes to get me close then I start folding. Folding is THE best stability test there is.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I always thought so, but i've heard other people say no. I've been folding for years and thats how i started actually, as a means to bench my overclocks. Im gonna get some sleep now and see how it fairs overnight then ill know for sure.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


So you dont think there is a problem if it wont run it?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If it folds Windows or Linux SMP 24/7 it's stable. I just use Prime for about 20 minutes to get me close then I start folding. Folding is THE best stability test there is.


Well, second best but only to real life stressing









If it can go SMP folding for at least a single WU I'd be very content with my overclock mate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


I always thought so, but i've heard other people say no. I've been folding for years and thats how i started actually, as a means to bench my overclocks. Im gonna get some sleep now and see how it fairs overnight then ill know for sure.


Don't listen to them, they must not understand what folding does to your hardware


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


1.42 is fine IMO.
Hell, I'm running 1.46









But I've also got a 120mm fan barreling down at nearly 2k RPM straight at it and my GPU, so heat isn't a major concern at this very moment.


1.52 mch temp ftw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*










^^ this is with stock gigabyte tim , 1.46mch voltage w/ a 80mm fan on it








Download both attached zip files.

Extract MCHTempBetaSetup.zip then install the file just next next your way through it.

Once the install is complete it will not open right away just close the error you get.

Extract dseo13b.zip and run the exe inside.
Next next your way through then

click sign a system file, then put in. C:\\Windows\\System32\\drivers\\Mama.sys

then go back to main screen then. and click Enable Test mode

REBOOT DONE


http://www.overclock.net/9404756-post12870.html


----------



## Dev Bin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If it folds Windows or Linux SMP 24/7 it's stable. I just use Prime for about 20 minutes to get me close then I start folding. Folding is THE best stability test there is.


So how do I "fold". What is folding?


----------



## Dilyn

You can download the client for folding here.
You can do high performance clients for GPUs and such, or get the normal client for the CPU. There's also SMP folding.
Your best bet is to check out the Folding section here at OCN. We have our own folding team, and there are several guides on how to set it all up correctly and even install programs that will monitor how many points your getting for your current Work Unit (WU) and it will show a percentage of the WU that you've finished.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I'm about to leve for work and so far no issues after just over 8 hours of uptime folding 100% of the time. Seems like i finally got the combination correct. I'll be checking in when i get home in a while to see where i'm at.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sounds good to me.







We'll keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

gosh.... this e6600 is finicky.....
had it to 4150.1.... booted, stable so i thought, temps at 18 21 idle, went to validate and froze... then i was unable to even get close to 4150.1 again.... had to settle for 4095.1

oh well...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

oh....... and a little update...

i know i have talked about this before but since ud3p's are a hot commodity i have decided to sell my
G.Skill F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI
G.Skill F2-8500CL5D-2GBPK
EP45-UD3P Rev 1.6

not Exact on prices and not Exact if i will list here. *Ebay* would bring in more *$$* then if listed here. I'm going to move into a 1366 board and want little or no money out of pocket to upgrade.

i will still bench 775's on my USB3P

going to decide on prices and where to list the week of Sep 13th. after i return from vacation.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Mine rebooted after 10 hours...I upped the mch to 1.44 and im gonna watch it like hawk now that im home.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


oh....... and a little update...

i know i have talked about this before but since ud3p's are a hot commodity i have decided to sell my 
G.Skill F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI 
G.Skill F2-8500CL5D-2GBPK
EP45-UD3P Rev 1.6

not Exact on prices and not Exact if i will list here. *Ebay* would bring in more* $$* then if listed here. I'm going to move into a 1366 board and want little or no money out of pocket to upgrade.

i will still bench 775's on my USB3P

going to decide on prices and where to list the week of Sep 13th. after i return from vacation.


BattleCryAwesome is looking for one... Should hit him up if you decide to sell it here mate.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Thanks Dilyn


----------



## Dilyn

Always try to look out for people.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Thanks Dilyn

Make him an offer he can't refuse.


----------



## Cotton

How much for the gskills?

Do you have any screenies of what they hit?

Whats a good FSB for air on a UD3R? I'm at 575 right now trying for higher. Is 600 possible? Ive never had too much experience trimming setting on a very high FSB.

Unfortunately im capping out my OCZ Reapers around 1150-1160. That is why im interested in the gskills haha.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Does anyone know if there are any problems to watch out for with a CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ on the UD3P board? I have one coming sometime this week. Not sure if I'll use it on the Q9550 in the EP45-UD3P or on the Q6600 on the P35-DS3L.


----------



## Dilyn

I don't think that the 212+ is much bigger than the Arctic Freezer 7 Pro, if that gives you an idea on size.
It definitely shouldn't give you RAM clearance issues if that's what you're thinking about.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Ram or any of the heatsinks around the cpu socket. I've never seen one in person.


----------



## BlackLab99

Can you SLI on this board? Does anyone know any hacks? I know you can crossfire, but why can't I SLI?


----------



## Dilyn

Ya you shouldn't have any clearance issues mate. I don't think that it's the same size as a Megahalems or TRUE...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackLab99* 
Can you SLI on this board? Does anyone know any hacks? I know you can crossfire, but why can't I SLI?

There's a guide somewhere on this forum. Check out the nVidia section.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackLab99* 
Can you SLI on this board? Does anyone know any hacks? I know you can crossfire, but why can't I SLI?

Ask and you shall receive!









http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6708...therboard.html


----------



## BlackLab99

cool, I think I found the information I need. Doesn't look very hard at all.


----------



## BlackLab99

Oh, also, thanks Repo


----------



## PapaSmurf

+1 virtual rep for the Repo Man.


----------



## repo_man

No problem!


----------



## Cotton

Ok guys, i'm done with this E8500.

No more OCing! Shes on the temp's edge.



















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368186


----------



## Dilyn

Two questions:
Temps at load
Voltage in BIOS


----------



## Cotton

69-72

1.60

Want to see my air setup?

I'm very excited at the moment. I cant believe i hit this speed with 27C ambient. I have been painstakingly ironing out all the details to get this stable and what a damn headache its been. I wish I was as lucky as some of those -C people living in the snow so I could go higher haha!

I think i'm going to transition into DICE by next year. It looks like a blast and I want to get into it. I have been looking in to Kingpin Cooling and I get more and more intrigued as I research insulation and appropriate technique. I have also been watching some hwbot live streams as they DICE.

Ive been bitten by the OC bug ><


----------



## PapaSmurf

Cotton, looks like you put a real hurtin' on that thing.


----------



## Cotton

I'm ready for my 4ghz club post finally! I'm not pushing this any more.

I know I can get it higher, but it wont be stable. I wonder if some of those 5gig guys just push to get the post and the cpu-z validation. If that is the case i'm positive I can get a 5gig post, but thats not what i'm after.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


69-72

1.60

Want to see my air setup?


I may have to try this.








CPUz is kinda fuzzy, but it's reading 4.8, yes?

I wonder what your air setup is


----------



## PapaSmurf

Cotton, a lot of the highest entries in the 4gig and 5 gig clubs are suicide runs. They are using extreme voltages and extreme cooling to reach the desired clock speed just long enough for a CPU-Z validation. They couldn't run that for an hour, let along 24/7.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Cotton, a lot of the highest entries in the 4gig and 5 gig clubs are suicide runs. They are using extreme voltages and extreme cooling to reach the desired clock speed just long enough for a CPU-Z validation. They couldn't run that for an hour, let along 24/7.


That's what I did for my 4.5... Except that was just enough to hit the validation button, and I was only on air


----------



## Cotton

@ Dilyn, yes 4.816










I apologize for the funniness as i just took this with my phone.

@ Smurf

and here I thought all those high clocks were stable runs with just more advanced cooling...


----------



## Dilyn

At first I thought you had super modded that AF 7 Pro to get those nice temps!








Then I looked up and went
















Very nice mate. Go water, make it stable


----------



## Cotton

I think my next purchase will be some of those 1200 gskills.

I have looked into making a custom WC loop. Who knows, I may pick up DICE equipment and a WC loop.


----------



## Dilyn

Which 1200 G.SKILLs mate?
So much talk about RAM lately, I'm getting all of them confused!

I plan on going water after I get my HAF-X, but that means that I won't be going water until at least March 2011


----------



## Cotton

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231201


----------



## Dilyn

An excellent choice my man.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


@ Smurf

and here I thought all those high clocks were stable runs with just more advanced cooling...


Not a chance. If I had been the one starting this club I would have had it divided into two sections. One for suicide runs and another for stable overclocks. A stable OC would require a screen shot of CPU-Z showing the cpu-z speed, an 8 hour Prime 95 showing no failed cores/workers, a 3DMark05 or later Benchmark Screen, and the CPU-Z Validation Screen showing in a browser windows all on one screenshot on a desktop along with the link to the CPU-Z validation page itself. Any submissions without all of that would be considered a suicide run and would go on a separate list. It would like the old DFI Toaster Certified 250/2500 for the Socket A Lan Party and Infinity boards that he started on AMDMB then carried over to DFI-Street.

But I didn't and it's too late to do that now. But if you want to include a screen shot with that stuff along with your CPU-Z validation submission I would be glad to make a note by your entry that proclaims it a 24/7 daily driver.


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


I think my next purchase will be some of those 1200 gskills.

I have looked into making a custom WC loop. Who knows, I may pick up DICE equipment and a WC loop.


WCing works great







did this tonight with my 1.25v vid chip


----------



## Cotton

So by suicide run, does something like this work?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368293


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes sir. Post it in the 4Gig Club and it will go on the list.

As far as I can tell it would qualify you for the 5gig club as well.


----------



## Cotton

Posted









Thanks for clearing all that up Smurf!


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
gosh.... this e6600 is finicky.....
had it to 4150.1.... booted, stable so i thought, temps at 18 21 idle, went to validate and froze... then i was unable to even get close to 4150.1 again.... had to settle for 4095.1

oh well...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368157

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cotton* 
I'm ready for my 4ghz club post finally! I'm not pushing this any more.

I know I can get it higher, but it wont be stable. I wonder if some of those 5gig guys just push to get the post and the cpu-z validation. If that is the case i'm positive I can get a 5gig post, but thats not what i'm after.

Really nice work Cotton. If anyone wants to know how to get some high validations or how to transition into H2O, or Dice, I will be more then happy to assist if I can.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Im having overall stability issues. After folding for 8-10 hours my system will reboot. I have been slowly increasing voltage to the mch which initially helped. I just added .1 to my i/o core to see if that will help. Any suggestions would be great. I dont want to have to drop to less than 4.0 if i dont have to, but i need 24/7/365 stability. My mch voltage is up to 1.46 and my i/o core is up to 1.3. I may add a touch of vcore to make it just over 1.4 in the bios with llc enabled.


----------



## freakb18c1

what is the vid of your chip.


----------



## Dilyn

Wait, what FSB are you using?







I forgot again.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:



Really nice work Cotton. If anyone wants to know how to get some high validations or how to transition into H2O, or Dice, I will be more then happy to assist if I can.


Thanks.

I may be hitting you up pretty shortly about some info regarding high FSB clocking. I'm going to do some independent research first though. I don't like asking questions I can research the answer to before hand.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


Thanks.

I may be hitting you up pretty shortly about some info regarding high FSB clocking. I'm going to do some independent research first though. I don't like asking questions I can research the answer to before hand.


That is how I learned.







Still feel free to ask, that is what we are here for.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


what is the vid of your chip.


1.1750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dilyn*


wait, what fsb are you using? 







i forgot again.


500mhz. 8x multi


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


1.38


That is not an FSB silly


----------



## jcharlesr75

I thought you meant fsb voltage, my fsb is in my sig 500mhz 8x multi


----------



## Dilyn

Interesting









I don't think adding voltage the I/O will help very much, but I've never really messed with it. MCH seems to be fine.
I'd raise the vcore a touch or two and that should fix it I think.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Sorry about the confusion, im doing a couple of different things. Im trying not to add much to the vcore, cuz its already at 1.40. However i am working on getting an h70 to control the temps with the higher vcore.


----------



## PapaSmurf

From the reports I've seen a True will beat an H50 or an H70 at higher OC's.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


From the reports I've seen a True will beat an H50 or an H70 at higher OC's.


Exactly. The H50 performs about on par with most high end air coolers. Haven't seen much on the H70, but I wouldn't expect amazing results either.
If you really want to get water cooling and you've got the case room for it, go for a real loop.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The few reviews I've seen on the H70 only have it 1 or 2C better than the H50 if that much.

And neither perform on par with a High End Air Cooler when you really push an OC. They are simply overwhelmed by high vcores typical of extreme overclocking due to the single 120 rad.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I just got the first blue screen i have ever seen in windows 7...it was dumping memory to disk then it restarted...definately not stable yet


----------



## Dev Bin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The few reviews I've seen on the H70 only have it 1 or 2C better than the H50 if that much.

And neither perform on par with a High End Air Cooler when you really push an OC. They are simply overwhelmed by high vcores typical of extreme overclocking due to the single 120 rad.


Would adding another rad make an H50 better/more capable of dealing with high vcores?

Thanks


----------



## jcharlesr75

I upped my vcore to 1.41250 to see if i can smooth things out...back to the benching. I figured that the H70 would be better than the TRUE, but if not im just gonna add another fan to my cooler for the push/pull thing and see what happens.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dev Bin*


Would adding another rad make an H50 better/more capable of dealing with high vcores?

Thanks


Maybe, but that defeats the entire purpose of the H50/H70. Once you go that route you are better off just doing an entire WC system the right way.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


1.1750

500mhz. 8x multi



NICE VID 4ghz u should only need 1.325v in bios with llc for sure. please post a mit of your most current stable settings please.


----------



## jcharlesr75

The last stable settings i had was when i only had it clocked to 3.2. Do you want those?


----------



## jcharlesr75

This is what i got right now if that helps at all....

CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.0

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control 
Cpu clock drive (800mv)
Pci express clock drive (900mv)
cpu clock skew 0ps
mch clock skews 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400 MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00d
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 5
tRP............................................... ..: 5
tRAS.............................................. : 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 52
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.4125 = 1.38v
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.38
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.55v
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.760V*...........: 0.805 @ 1.20 vtt

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.46v 
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V............: 0.805 @ 1.20 vtt 
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.55v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.3v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.1v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: auto


----------



## battlecryawesome

I have a problem, my timings were 
Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 5
tRP............................................... ..: 5
tRAS.............................................. : 18

now they are

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 7
tRP............................................... ..: 7
tRAS.............................................. : 24

you know on the left where it shows the stock time .
my bio s has been acting funny, I disabled eist but when i look in cpu z it shows it as enabled. jumping from x6 to x10.
any thoughts on a fix or a reset?
Ive done the safe and optimized defaults and pulled the battery and screw driver to the jumper.
I erased my bio s before but i cant remember how.

Is my ram going bad?

the only thing i did was swap cpu s and add extentions to the psu that go to the mobo,[8 pin] and [24 pin]


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


This is what i got right now if that helps at all....

CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.0

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control 
Cpu clock drive (900mv)
Pci express clock drive (900mv)
cpu clock skew 50s
mch clock skews 150ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400 MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00d
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 5
tRP............................................... ..: 5
tRAS.............................................. : 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (3)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (3)
tWR............................................: 13 (11)
tRFC...........................................: 68 (56)
tRTP...........................................: 4 (3)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (2)
(use pl 9) aka static read
(also try the OC PROFILE 1200 also try 1333 AS WELL)
Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.3500 or 1.37500 (enabled LLC) you shouldn't need more then that with the vid you have
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.36 (set 1.20) when making cpu and mch ref adjustments 0.785 cpu ref and 0.800 mch ref
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.50
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.760V*...........: 0.785 @ 1.20 vtt (make sure you get this right) if not use auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.36v 
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V............: 0.800 @ 1.20 vtt (make sure you get this right) if not use auto

ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.59v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.12v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: auto


try that.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


69-72

1.60

Want to see my air setup?

I'm very excited at the moment. I cant believe i hit this speed with 27C ambient. I have been painstakingly ironing out all the details to get this stable and what a damn headache its been. I wish I was as lucky as some of those -C people living in the snow so I could go higher haha!

I think i'm going to transition into DICE by next year. It looks like a blast and I want to get into it. I have been looking in to Kingpin Cooling and I get more and more intrigued as I research insulation and appropriate technique. I have also been watching some hwbot live streams as they DICE.

Ive been bitten by the OC bug ><


Are you saying that the Thermal Specification of 72.4Â°C is the maximum safe core temperature?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231201


Why not save $38.00 and get the 1100 MHz version instead?


----------



## freakb18c1

@ two cabels the one he wants ive taken up to 1285 on stock volts =X 2nd set are good up to..... 1150 - 1200 max if you are lucky









1280mhz with 8gb could do 1300 with 4gb easy


----------



## jcharlesr75

ok freak i made the changes that you listed in the post, i see you changed some things since i rebooted. Explorer did crash upon boot so im not sure if i should even bother to stress test or not...i dont know what the oc1200 or oc1333 are or where to change that....


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


ok freak i made the changes that you listed in the post, i see you changed some things since i rebooted. Explorer did crash upon boot so im not sure if i should even bother to stress test or not...i dont know what the oc1200 or oc1333 are or where to change that....


umm the oc profile are in the channel timings at the bottom it should be called DRIVE settings . in the advanced memory section.
damn thats not a good sign at all... @ you current 4ghz semi stable clocks. you had it stable for how long in prime 95 ?

with 2.00D to much MCH will crash your oc . id set like 1.38max high mch on that strap will bug it
also if your up to it for try setting 1.425V for 1.376V in cpuz i doubt it will crash at that, thats way to much voltage for such a low vid that 4.2GHZ voltage but you can try


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Why not save $38.00 and get the 1100 MHz version instead?


Because the 1200 is better and that's what he wants.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


@ two cabels the one he wants ive taken up to 1285 on stock volts =X 2nd set are good up to..... 1150 - 1200 max if you are lucky









1280mhz with 8gb could do 1300 with 4gb easy


Hmm... well then I just might be considering the same ones then. I mean, I'm currently considering the 1100 MHz version because I am thinking that it would make more sense to just get those and then overclock them should I want to get 1200 MHz or more. But if what you said is true, then I'd be much better off just spending the extra $38.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Because the 1200 is better and that's what he wants.


I'm not asking you.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:



Are you saying that the Thermal Specification of 72.4Â°C is the maximum safe core temperature?


72 was as high as I was willing to go for a prime load. I have since backed the clock down because I don't need that rapid of thermal and voltage degradation.

Quote:



Why not save $38.00 and get the 1100 MHz version instead?


I'm interested in the 1200's. As far as saving the $38.00, i've been looking into purchasing viper's set.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

hmm.

i cant believe that 4437.02 got me 9.5 points..
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369422

now im really looking forward to seeing this thing on the USB3P under water then Dice..
big thanks to the guy i got it from....


----------



## Cotton

Looks like i've been overclocking the wrong chip...


----------



## jcharlesr75

ok i changed some things and now its better. I didnt know about the drive settings...what does the oc1200 thing do? Now everything is set to the settings that you listed. Explorer didnt crash this time and everything seems fine.....im running prime now and ill let you know what happens...should i run the 64 bit prime or just the 32 bit?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


72 was as high as I was willing to go for a prime load. I have since backed the clock down because I don't need that rapid of thermal and voltage degradation.


Oh. I was asking because 72.4Â°C isn't the maximum safe temperature for the cores.







But now it's almost sounding to me like you knew this already.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


I'm interested in the 1200's. As far as saving the $38.00, i've been looking into purchasing viper's set.


The reason why I asked is because up until freakb18c1 said what he said above, I was thinking that it could potentially be wiser to go with the 1100's and then overclock them. But I'm no longer thinking that because of what he said. So now I see more value in the $38 (I'm considering purchasing a BNIB set myself).


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


hmm.

i cant believe that 4437.02 got me 9.5 points..
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369422

now im really looking forward to seeing this thing on the USB3P under water then Dice..
big thanks to the guy i got it from....










sweet 9550 you can snatch alottt of points

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh. I was asking because 72.4Â°C isn't the maximum safe temperature for the cores.







But now it's almost sounding to me like you knew this already.









The reason why I asked is because up until freakb18c1 said what he said above, I was thinking that it could potentially be wiser to go with the 1100's and then overclock them. But I'm no longer thinking that because of what he said. So now I see more value in the $38 (I'm considering purchasing a BNIB set myself).


yuppp they are well worth the money for sure, they wont burn out like the LV ripjaw crap w/e there called with the loose timings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


ok i changed some things and now its better. I didnt know about the drive settings...what does the oc1200 thing do? Now everything is set to the settings that you listed. Explorer didnt crash this time and everything seems fine.....im running prime now and ill let you know what happens...should i run the 64 bit prime or just the 32 bit?


not sure what they do but they do bring stability some what. i was tuning a high vid q9550 (1.300v) for 4ghz it would NOT boot unless it was set to OC 1200.
doesn't really matter they both work fine run prime blend for an hour or so.
stay away from linx. no need to send your chip to hell.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Are you saying that the Thermal Specification of 72.4Â°C is the maximum safe core temperature?

Why not save $38.00 and get the 1100 MHz version instead?


if someone's looking for the F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI.... wait ... in 2 weeks i will be selling mine, for less then newegg sells them for....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


sweet 9550 you can snatch alottt of points

yuppp they are well worth the money for sure, they wont burn out like the LV ripjaw crap w/e there called with the loose timings


Sounds good. I will probably be placing an order this Friday! I kinda prefer BNIB stuff.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


yuppp they are well worth the money for sure, they wont burn out like the LV ripjaw crap w/e there called with the loose timings












Lifetime warranty ftw.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I just recovered from a major crash...nothing worked for a bit...finally got into bios and reloaded opr defaults....so im going back in for the kill again.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


if someone's looking for the F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI.... wait ... in 2 weeks i will be selling mine, for less then newegg sells them for....


Great ram, I have 8GB (4x2GB) myself. (1st edition)


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpo6969*


Great ram, I have 8GB (4x2GB) myself. (1st edition)


cool.... it's not to bad really.... but i need DDR3 more then anything.


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Does anyone know if there are any problems to watch out for with a CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ on the UD3P board? I have one coming sometime this week. Not sure if I'll use it on the Q9550 in the EP45-UD3P or on the Q6600 on the P35-DS3L.


No problems so far Papa. Clearence is good placing the fan in either direction. Pic is attached.


----------



## D.J.S.

Nice work guys just read a few hours of great stuff been gone a long time but the OG Ud3p
monster Rig still CloCKin stronger than ever ! Ill be contributing shortly !


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joarangoe* 
No problems so far Papa. Clearence is good placing the fan in either direction. Pic is attached.

Thanks for that. That picture tells me exactly what I need to know. +1 for you sir.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
hmm.

i cant believe that 4437.02 got me 9.5 points..
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369422

now im really looking forward to seeing this thing on the USB3P under water then Dice..
big thanks to the guy i got it from....



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *D.J.S.* 
Nice work guys just read a few hours of great stuff been gone a long time but the OG Ud3p
monster Rig still CloCKin stronger than ever ! Ill be contributing shortly !

Long time, no see DJ. Good to see you.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I've been having major problems with the new settings for my 4.0, so i backed it down to 3.2 until i can get home from work and try some stuff. Im just gonna start from scratch and up my fsb till its not stable and start raising voltages slowly until it is. It is possible that because i have the l version of the mb and everyone else seems to have the p or r version be the reason im not getting as high an oc?


----------



## freakb18c1

the ds3l does not oc as well as the R or P but is able to do 500 fsb with out much effort. the refs are little screwy with the L board. u may need to settle for auto for mch ref and cpu ref.


----------



## D.J.S.

NoGurU Awesome ! how you been , well i hope !
Seems that many great things have been happening at OCN ! ^5
yes back at it again and away too long .


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D.J.S.* 
NoGurU Awesome ! how you been , well i hope !
Seems that many great things have been happening at OCN ! ^5
yes back at it again and away too long .

Glad your back, now start putting a hurtin on that E8400


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


the ds3l does not oc as well as the R or P but is able to do 500 fsb with out much effort. the refs are little screwy with the L board. u may need to settle for auto for mch ref and cpu ref.


Thats what im gonna do and just keep raising my fsb until things get messy. I would consider getting a p or an r, but im just gonna save the money towards getting my i7 off the ground. Im just seeing what i can get out of it till i can afford the upgrade and get a few more ppd for the team.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Ok so after many passes of prime I have some to an interesting conclusion. In my particular case, I'm now running at 4.0 with everything except my mem voltage on auto. According to everest, idle the vcore is 1.34 and under 100% its 1.33. I lost one worker in prime after one minute, but the other three are still working. It was core 3 that quit....but everything else seems to be ok so far.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


Ok so after many passes of prime I have some to an interesting conclusion. In my particular case, I'm now running at 4.0 with everything except my mem voltage on auto. According to everest, idle the vcore is 1.34 and under 100% its 1.33. I lost one worker in prime after one minute, but the other three are still working. It was core 3 that quit....but everything else seems to be ok so far.


which prime test blend?


----------



## battlecryawesome

Ok, I texted The NoGuru today and asked him if i could RMA this mobo, He said "Are you sure its not the chip?" I didn t know, well it was the chip.. So 9 hours of messing with everything from installing 4 different bio s .blaaa.. anyways the only thing I would like to know now is why is the E5400 not able to disable speed step? is there something wrong with it or is that just the way the E 5400 is?


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


which prime test blend?


Blend. Its been running on three cores for almost a half hour now. I think im pretty close, but not close enough.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


Blend. Its been running on three cores for almost a half hour now. I think im pretty close, but not close enough.


so are you running your 4.0 template with everything on auto or you reset everything and running everythingon auto. id open easy to tune to see what its really set to , auto mch might still be 1.1.. could be why the blend is failing on one core


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


so are you running your 4.0 template with everything on auto or you reset everything and running everythingon auto. id open easy to tune to see what its really set to , auto mch might still be 1.1.. could be why the blend is failing on one core


Just checked and it just failed on core 2. Ive heard bad things about easy tune messin things up. Is there a certain version i should be running?


----------



## Dilyn

ET6. The latest version.

It won't mess anything up if all you do is use it to look at and change voltages


----------



## PapaSmurf

Using EasyTune for monitoring won't hurt anything. Trying to use it to set up a 24/7 overclock is what tends to be the problem.


----------



## jcharlesr75

This is what i got with everyhting on auto, mem voltage i set to 2.10...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Using EasyTune for monitoring won't hurt anything. Trying to use it to set up a 24/7 overclock is what tends to be the problem.


You NEVER use software for CPU overclocks. If the BIOS is locked, that sucks. Do not use software. It's problematic.

/rant

HOLY BALLS
dat term and PLL


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


You NEVER use software for CPU overclocks. If the BIOS is locked, that sucks. Do not use software. It's problematic.

/rant

HOLY BALLS
dat term and PLL










YEah i thought it was running a bit warm too...if someone tells me a more appropriate number ill set it in the bios and get back to it.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


This is what i got with everyhting on auto, mem voltage i set to 2.10...



OUCH!

best thing i can suggest you do work off the mit i posted before or which ever one you were most stable with. and give it 1.425v with llc enabled thats (1.376 cpuz volts)

thats more then plenty for 4.0 but it should work.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


OUCH!

best thing i can suggest you do work off the mit i posted before or which ever one you were most stable with. and give it 1.425v with llc enabled thats (1.376 cpuz volts)

thats more then plenty for 4.0 but it should work.


The problem with that is it was totally unstable with all those settings changed. Let me change a few things then ill try and see what i get. Ill brb


----------



## jcharlesr75

Ok all i changed was the voltages and made them what you left on my template except for the cpu ref...failed in 30 seconds...im gonna make a couple of more changes....


----------



## Dilyn

Good man.

*phew*
Was afraid that there would be CPU shrapnel everywhere.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I've used ET and the MSI version to do some overclock testing in the past, but only to get an idea of what the OC potential was on a cpu or vid card. Set it on auto and see how high it got before it crashed. Once I know that I had a good starting point for configuring my OC in the bios. Never left it running for more than 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


Ok all i changed was the voltages and made them what you left on my template except for the cpu ref...failed in 30 seconds...im gonna make a couple of more changes....



cpu ref is to low needs to be two clicks up


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Good man.

*phew*
Was afraid that there would be CPU shrapnel everywhere.


lol, yeah she did touch 70c there for a mintue, but it was stable....failed prime blend again after about 10 seconds. Added a screenie for the updated voltages....


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


lol, yeah she did touch 70c there for a mintue, but it was stable....failed prime blend again after about 10 seconds. Added a screenie for the updated voltages....


nice now set it 1.425 for the cpu. and let her rip...









woot lowered some vcore


----------



## jcharlesr75

I did have a problem...i set the cpu ref to .785 at 1.200v and my system froze and i had to reboot....seems lke with the higher cpu ref it really doesnt like it. When the cpu hit 70c, it was when i had everything set to auto. Im afraid if i set everything back to auto and set 1.425 vcore, the damn thing would melt.


----------



## Dilyn

My magic CPU ref # is .68 @ 1.2








If I go anything over .76 it will never boot.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Mine wont go any lower than .744 if i remember right...there is normal and auto then like 4 voltages. I set mine to .744 and changed the other voltages and timings to what freak left on my mit sheet last night. Im about to try again and see what happens with a really high vcore....1.425. My chip isnt supposed to need that much, but it is what it is i guess.....I will get this so help me God i will....it failed again...im droppin back andd punting really quick.....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Ok, I texted The NoGuru today and asked him if i could RMA this mobo, He said "Are you sure its not the chip?" I didn t know, well it was the chip.. So 9 hours of messing with everything from installing 4 different bio s .blaaa.. anyways the only thing I would like to know now is why is the E5400 not able to disable speed step? is there something wrong with it or is that just the way the E 5400 is?

Well at least you won't have to RMA the board. So if you are worried about taking screen shots or something, just run SuperPi in the background so it steps the cpu up and take the shot. Not the best way, but it's a way none the less.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Last night my final attempt at this was my most stable so far. I reset everything and started from scratch again. I monitored the voltages at my super stable 3.2ghz with auto settings. I was surprised to see that the bios kept the cpu term way up at 1.65 and the pll was steady at 1.55. I dont have an option for 1.50 so i left it there. Assuming that 1.65 is still high by most accounts here, i manually changed the term to 1.54 and let er rip. I was perfectly stable for up to 20 minutes, then it just abruptly crashed and rebooted. Seems like progress to me, but im still a little puzzled as to why it would need so much more term voltage to be that stable.


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

Hello, what differences there are between the GA-EP45-UD3 and the GA-EP45-UD3P?

I want to mount a Q9650 in it ..


----------



## mm67

You can find a chart from first post of this thread, mostly it's missing Crossfire support and a simple MCH heatsink instead of UD3P's fancy MCH and Mosfet heatpipe cooling.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!*


Hello, what differences there are between the GA-EP45-UD3 and the GA-EP45-UD3P?

I want to mount a Q9650 in it ..










A Q9650 with it's higher mutliplier of 9 is a better match for the UD3 (or UD3L) than the Q9550 is with it's 8.5 multi. Here are the main differences that I can see.

No Raid on the Intel (yellow) ports. The only raid is on the two jMicron (purple) ports.
Less effective NorthBridge and Mosfet Cooling so it probably won't OC as well without adding additional cooling. It will probably hit a wall between 470 and 500fsb while the UD3P or R can go considerably higher. High fsb overclocking may not hold up long term as well as on the UD3P or R due to this less efficient cooling.
Only 1 PCI-E x16 slot so no Crossfire or SLI.
3 PCI slots (1 more than the UP3P).
Only 1 RJ-45 LAN port.
No E-SATA Port Bracket.


----------



## mm67

No problems running UD3 at 8.5 * 500. I have changed MCH heatsink to a Thermalright HR-05 since the stock one was getting really hot. It's possible to add Mosfet cooling as well, for example Thermalright HR-09 or Enzotech MOS-C1.


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


A Q9650 with it's higher mutliplier of 9 is a better match for the UD3 (or UD3L) than the Q9550 is with it's 8.5 multi. Here are the main differences that I can see.

No Raid on the Intel (yellow) ports. The only raid is on the two jMicron (purple) ports.
Less effective NorthBridge and Mosfet Cooling so it probably won't OC as well without adding additional cooling. It will probably hit a wall between 470 and 500fsb while the UD3P or R can go considerably higher. High fsb overclocking may not hold up long term as well as on the UD3P or R due to this less efficient cooling.
Only 1 PCI-E x16 slot so no Crossfire or SLI.
3 PCI slots (1 more than the UP3P).
Only 1 RJ-45 LAN port.
No E-SATA Port Bracket.


Thank you, because I think I'll buy the UD3P, rather pay a few euros more, rather than buying the UD3 and change the NB sink, another thing is that you lose the guarantee to change the heatsink.

+rep


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. Both the UD3P or the UD3R would have the better heatsinks. The R doesn't have the second PCI-E x16 slot so no Crossfire or SLI, and it only has 1 RJ45 LAN jack, but it does have raid on the Intel SATA Ports like the UD3P does.


----------



## freakb18c1

raid 0 raptors


----------



## Dilyn

Nope.
Lies.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


No problems running UD3 at 8.5 * 500. I have changed MCH heatsink to a Thermalright HR-05 since the stock one was getting really hot. It's possible to add Mosfet cooling as well, for example Thermalright HR-09 or Enzotech MOS-C1.


In everest i have been using the motherboard temp as the northbridge tem. Is it the same?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75* 
In everest i have been using the motherboard temp as the northbridge tem. Is it the same?


no motherboard temp is ICH temp aka south bridge temp. you have to use some russian software to get your nb temps. see this http://www.overclock.net/9404756-post12870.html


----------



## PDXMark

May be you guys could help me out a bit? I posted a thread at the official Gigabyte[TweakTown] forum on helping get my 6*533 OC stable. I can boot into windows and listen to music, stream video and use the browser at the same time and write this post. When I tested with LinX on the provided settings, the test failed in 6min, 40sec.

how would you tweak the settings? What voltages would you adjust in what direction to try and get the OC stable?

While leaving the CPURefv and MCHRefv on 'Auto', I tried VTT 1.28, 1.30 & 1.32. All gave a BSOD on booting into windows.
Can VTT be above the value(voltage) of the Vcore?

Can't remember where I read it, but I thought this article stated that VTT needs to be no less than .05v below vcore, and no more than .07v below Vcore. That would be a VTT value of 1.32 if Vcore is 1.3750, .055 from. Is this correct?

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Fast
CPU Clock Ratio .......................: 6
CPU Frequency .........................: 3200 (533 x 6)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 533
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ...........: 100

C.I.A.2 ...............................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive........................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive................: 900
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0
MCH Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance....................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)........: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch.................: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ................: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.......................: 5 [5]
tRCD ..................................: 5 [5]
tRP'...................................: 5 [5]
tRAS...................................: 18 [18]

Advanced Timing Control - All on auto, values reported by bios.
tRRD...................................: 
tWTR...................................: 
tWR....................................: 
tRFC...................................: 
tRTP...................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:

Driving Strength Profiles - All on auto, values reported by bios.
Driving Strength ......................: Auto

Channel A - All on auto, values reported by bios.
Static tRead Value.....................: 
 tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................: 
tRD Phase1 Adjustment..................: 
 tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................: 
 tRD Phase3 Adjustment.................: 
Trd2rd(Different Rank).................: 
Twr2wr(Different Rank).................: 
Twr2rd(Different Rank).................: 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank).................: 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto  ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto  ps

Channel B:  See channel A.

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore...........1.325v.............: 1.3750v
CPU Termination.....1.200v.............: Auto(now, during this post. BSOD with VTT 1.28, 1.30 & 1.32
CPU PLL.............1.500v.............: 1.57
CPU Reference.......0.755v.............: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100v.............: 1.30v
MCH Reference.......1.760v.............: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900v.............: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500v.............: 1.5
ICH Core............1.100v.............: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage........1.800v.............: 2.2v
DRAM Termination....0.900v.............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V.............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V.............: Auto

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)..............: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support.................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support...............: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ..........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function....................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology............: [Disabled]

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ...........: [Disabled]



















I have 4050MHz, 2.4D stable and use that when I'm not testing for a higher 1:1 divider. I also have 3825MHz, 2.5D stable setting.

4050MHz stable, 20 passes LinX, 14 hours P95. User stopped
3825MHz stable, 20 passes LinX, 17 hours P95. User stopped

6*533 Thread[TT]


----------



## NoGuru

Those C0 can sometimes take a lot of volts to get going.
I would try giving vcore another bump or three, and term should be around 1.30 to 1.34.
ET6 shows your MCH ref way down at .650, and I bet it would like around .760 or .800 better.


----------



## D.J.S.

agreed MCH .780(vdp from .800) is ideal for CO 
and Guru I have benched at 4700 on this e8400 
and am throwing in a Golden Batch Q9300 we have laying around to do quad
tests on !


----------



## PDXMark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Those C0 can sometimes take a lot of volts to get going.
I would try giving vcore another bump or three, and term should be around 1.30 to 1.34.
ET6 shows your MCH ref way down at .650, and I bet it would like around .760 or .800 better.


MCHRefv was on 'Auto' for that pic. When I set my VTT at 1.32 with CPURefv on Auto I got a BSOD on boot!

Going to go try to adjust some voltages now... brb!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PDXMark*


MCHRefv was on 'Auto' for that pic. When I set my VTT at 1.32 with CPURefv on Auto I got a BSOD on boot!

Going to go try to adjust some voltages now... brb!


 Set your VTT to 1.20, then set your refs to desierd setting "ie .760 or so" then set your VTT to desierd setting and the refs will scale correctly.


----------



## PDXMark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Set your VTT to 1.20, then set your refs to desierd setting "ie .760 or so" then set your VTT to desierd setting and the refs will scale correctly.


I know that!

MCHRefv.650 was set in BIOS as MCHRefv-"Auto". It was not set for any voltage. I'v set the MCHRefv & CPURefv at .760, .785 and .800, while at VTT1.20. With 1.4vcore, I'll scale through each VTT, 1.28 through 1.34 and the PC wont post. It will recycle once, then load the fail-safe BIOS setting.

Even with a MCHRefv & CPURefv slightly off, with the right VTT I should be able to boot into windows. Well, at least I can when VTT is set to Auto, but then ET6 shows VTT at 1.6.

With vcore1.4, should I move MCHv to 1.32. Put MCHRefv & CPURefv to .800. Than scale up the VTT from 1.3 until I get a boot?


----------



## TaranScorp

Ok, with everyones help here I have gotten this far and probably am going to stay at 4.02. I just was wondering if everything looks just right or is there something a little out of whack that I should change to be more efficient.
Oh yea, with LLC off I couldn't pass Blend for over 15 minutes.
Thanks Everyone!

CPU = E7500
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P 
BIOS Version = F10b
Ram = Kingston DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)

************************************************** *****
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
************************************************** *****
Robust Graphics Booster ..............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ......................: [11]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio..................: [+0.0]
CPU Frequency ........................: [4.02GHZ]

************** Clock Chip Control ************** 
>>>>>> Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .............: [366]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..........: [100]
C.I.A.2 ..............................: [Disabled]

>>>>>> Advanced Clock Control.........: [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................:

*********** DRAM Performance Control *********** 
Performance Enhance...................: [Turbo]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch................: [400MHZ]
System Memory Multiplier .............: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............: [732]
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: [Manual]

>>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time......................: (6)....[5]
tRCD .................................: (6)...[5]
tRP...................................: (6)...[5]
tRAS..................................: (18)...[15]

********* Motherboard Voltage Control *********
Voltage Types...........Normal..........Current
-----------------------------------------------
>>>>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore..............1.25000v.....: [1.33750] 
CPU Termination........1.200v.........: [1.260]
CPU PLL................1.500v.........: [1.500]
CPU Reference..........0.760.........: [0.838]

>>>>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100v.........: [1.280]
MCH Reference..........0.760v........: [0.718] 
MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900v.........: [0.920]
ICH I/O................1.500v.........: [1.500]
ICH Core...............1.100v.........: [1.100]

>>>>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800v.........: [1.840]
DRAM Termination.......0.900v.........: [0.920]
Channel A Reference....0.900v.........: [0.920]
Channel B Reference....0.900v.........: [0.920]

************************************************** *****

Halt On...............................: [Enabled] 32bit

************************************************** *****
Advanced BIOS Features
************************************************** *****
Hard Disk Boot Priority...............: 
First Boot Device.....................: 
First Boot Device.....................: 
First Boot Device.....................: 
Boot Up Floppy Seek...................: 
Boot Up Num-Lock......................: 
Password Check........................: 
HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability.............: [Enabled]
CPU Hyper-Threading...................: 
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect.............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...............: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support..................: [Disabled]
C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.....................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology.............: 
Delay For HDD (secs)..................: [0]
Full Screen LOGO Show.................: [Enabled]
Init Display First....................: [PEG]


----------



## For Victory

I have the unenviable task of trying to put a pci-e sound card in my UD3P, but the video card I am going to be using has an internal exhaust system. This means is exhausts hot air into the case. It's a GTX 470, so I am trying to minimize extra heat. If I put the pci-e sound card in one of the 1x slots, it would have to be the 1x slot just below the pci-e 16x slot which would be way too close. If I put it above the video card (which would be ideal), it will hit my memory modules. The only other choice is to put the sound card three slots below my pci-e 16x slot in the pci-e 8x slot. Will that work or will it still be bouncing heat back at my GTX 470?

I've never actually used the onboard sound, not sure if I should try to fit this Forte sound card or just use the onboard chip until I get a new motherboard. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## PDXMark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PDXMark*


I know that!

MCHRefv.650 was set in BIOS as MCHRefv-"Auto". It was not set for any voltage. I'v set the MCHRefv & CPURefv at .760, .785 and .800, while at VTT1.20. With 1.4vcore, I'll scale through each VTT, 1.28 through 1.34 and the PC wont post. It will recycle once, then load the fail-safe BIOS setting.

Even with a MCHRefv & CPURefv slightly off, with the right VTT I should be able to boot into windows. Well, at least I can when VTT is set to Auto, but then ET6 shows VTT at 1.6.

With vcore1.4, should I move MCHv to 1.32. Put MCHRefv & CPURefv to .800. Than scale up the VTT from 1.3 until I get a boot?


So went back to BIOS, set vcore1.4, raised the MCHcore to 1.34, set MCHRefv & CPURefv to .800. Then raised VTT starting at 1.32 up to 1.38.

From VTT 1.32 to 1.36, PC would prompt, but BSOD during boot.
At VTT 1.38, MCHRefv & CPURefv .800. I got a message of "Boot Sector Fail".

So for the hell of it, I dropped the MCHRefv & CPURefv to .745, leaving MCH1.34, VTT1.36 and vcore1.4. I guess I'm getting somewhere since I can boot with MCHRefv & CPURefv set and not at "Auto" and be able to write this post!

I'm going to try some other voltage adjustments and post the outcome!

...brb!










EDIT:
Was able to get the PC to boot by upping the multiplier without changing any voltages. now to work on getting these clock freqs stable! Oops.. I did drop the vcore to 1.875! It's booting though, so that's better then it was before!


----------



## NoGuru

*

If you check my profile I have a lot more points then what is listed.
*


----------



## Dilyn

DANG SON.

Very nice


----------



## NoGuru

*

I have more points if you look at my profile.
*


----------



## PapaSmurf

How many points would my latest 3DMark99 Max run get us?


----------



## doat

I need help with transferring audio through an hdmi cable. I have my gtx 285 hooked up through a dvi to hdmi adapter to my TV but i am not getting sound from the SPDIF cable that came with my video. What can i do to fix this?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
How many points would my latest 3DMark99 Max run get us?










that would bring a whopping ZERO.....

could i suggest looking at these ?
Real Benchmark's


----------



## Cotton

Seems you gotta go sub zero to get anything nowadays...


----------



## PapaSmurf

I figured that, but I was just having fun with the older benchmarks last night (or rather early this morning). I have all of the other 3DMarks and Aquamarks I could try.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

nice score none the less tho....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


Seems you gotta go sub zero to get anything nowadays...


Not always, the chips in my sig are all on air.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Would a 51122 3DMark 2001SE score be worth entering? All default settings if that makes a difference.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:

Not always, the chips in my sig are all on air.
I meant HWBOT scores Guru haha. I probably should have specified.

I'm going DICE very soon. I think I may pick up one of the new F1s.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Would a 51122 3DMark 2001SE score be worth entering? All default settings if that makes a difference.


GDDR2 or 3 ?

if 2... yes, you would be in 1st place.... if 3..... 51122 good enough for 0.1 point.


----------



## PapaSmurf

512megs of GDDR3.









Sometimes I don't know why I bother.


----------



## D.J.S.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PDXMark*


MCHRefv was on 'Auto' for that pic. When I set my VTT at 1.32 with CPURefv on Auto I got a BSOD on boot!

Going to go try to adjust some voltages now... brb!


Great work on finding that ref ! nice OC yeah every chip is diff 
.745 is real good for CO ! GJ


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


I meant HWBOT scores Guru haha. I probably should have specified.

I'm going DICE very soon. I think I may pick up one of the new F1s.


Doh, sorry. I think I need a GPU pot soon.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


512megs of GDDR3.









Sometimes I don't know why I bother.


You bother because you have too. .01 is better than no points at all. The fun part about submitting to HwBot is tweaking your hardware. When you are done benching you almost always learn a way to run your 24/7 rig faster.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Right now I'm about a week away from hitting 3,000,000 points in [email protected] Once that is done I won't feel so bad about shutting down folding, doing some tweaking, and running some benches. Trying to bench while running [email protected] doesn't do either any good.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D.J.S.*


Great work on finding that ref ! nice OC yeah every chip is diff 
.745 is real good for CO ! GJ


yep i use the same for mine .


----------



## For Victory

I'm still on the F7 Bios. Should I jump to the most recent?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *For Victory*


I'm still on the F7 Bios. Should I jump to the most recent?


meh not much has changed since then.


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

I've been looking for UD3P 3 days and can not find in stock at any store (which sent Spain)
Someone tell me where to find it?

A greeting.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!* 
I've been looking for UD3P 3 days and can not find in stock at any store (which sent Spain)
Someone tell me where to find it?

A greeting.

hmm whats wrong with your mobo? its just as good just a little harder to tune


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!* 
I've been looking for UD3P 3 days and can not find in stock at any store (which sent Spain)
Someone tell me where to find it?

A greeting.

This is where i got mine,
http://computers.shop.ebay.com/i.htm...286.m270.l1313
I don't think they sell the ud3P any longer.


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

The truth is that he would prefer that it was new, because I bought this P5Q and a pin of the socket broke, and on not having had guarantee I could not change or try to do a RMA it..









At the moment it me works well, but I am afraid of that it could burn the CPU, he lacks this pin..

And since I have listened to so good critiques of the UD3P, which throw well with the quads, since I want to see if I obtain one..


----------



## Cotton

I just got a hold of a couple more pentium 4s to blow up, a 3.0 and a 3.2.

I love craigslist! Only paid $15 for them both.


----------



## PapaSmurf

They are difficult to find new these days. Gigabyte stopped making them in 2009 and due to their popularity the supply of new ones has pretty well dried up.


----------



## dennyb

@ freakb18--Parts coming for bro-in-law"s new build. You mentioned you built one almost identical to it,so could you give me some pointers on how to set the BIOS up?

I have not built since my sig rig,so am totally unfamiliar with the new generation boards and CPUs

This is what I will be using

CPU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115067

Mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128425

RAM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231303

So if you have settings and tips for how to set it up,would you mind sending them my way?

Thanks---Denny


----------



## freakb18c1

hey denny i said i was going to build something just like that lol


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
hey denny i said i was going to build something just like that lol

See, that's how old folks are!!! I have slept a few times since then and I have CRS as well. CRS=Can't Remember $hit







. Thanks anyway sir


----------



## freakb18c1

lol no problem D, show us some benchies,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!* 
The truth is that he would prefer that it was new, because I bought this P5Q and a pin of the socket broke, and on not having had guarantee I could not change or try to do a RMA it..









At the moment it me works well, but I am afraid of that it could burn the CPU, he lacks this pin..

And since I have listened to so good critiques of the UD3P, which throw well with the quads, since I want to see if I obtain one..

i sold a p5q pro with like 5 bent / missing pins maybe more........ it bothered me but never hurt my cpu or held back my oc lol.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


I just got a hold of a couple more pentium 4s to blow up, a 3.0 and a 3.2.

I love craigslist! Only paid $15 for them both.


i hope your going to bench those P4's on something else..
if you use a UD3 motherboard the max vcore is 1.4 and thats not nearly enough.
to do P4's really well find an Asus or a Tpower.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i hope your going to bench those P4's on something else..
if you use a UD3 motherboard the max vcore is 1.4 and thats not nearly enough.
to do P4's really well find an Asus or a Tpower.


yep i had a p4 3.0 and 945 to bench tonight saw that max vcore was 1.4 i took that shi* right out. not even worth it


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

yup.... thats why if i decided to get a board to do duals and P4's on i would get a P5Q Pro Turbo


----------



## dennyb

NoG is that you?--- nice deer stand sir


----------



## Cotton

Yup yup I have a Biostar TPower I45.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


Yup yup I have a Biostar TPower I45.


Hmm.... oh ya? Kewl


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

looks like while im on vacation down south im gonna need to bring some extra spending money..

found some good deals

Quote:



gtx 260 $120
Q9550 quad core 2.85Ghz cpu $125
G.skill black PI 4gb 1066 DDR2 ram $50
Gigabyte EP45-UD3P motherboard $75
Razer death adder mouse $25


man i love craigslist


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *For Victory*


I'm still on the F7 Bios. Should I jump to the most recent?


Does F7 have the Quick Boot option? I would imagine that if it doesn't, then the biggest difference between F7 and a newer one might be a faster POST. With Rev. 1.6, there's a huge difference in the POST time between version FB and FD.


----------



## Dilyn

Dos deals

Really likin' the price of that Q9550...
And those Pi's


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*










Dos deals

Really likin' the price of that Q9550...
And those Pi's











ya and about 20 min drive from that guy is another guy selling a Blackops and a 9550 for 225.00.... waiting on the email from him now... guess im gonna be broke before my vacation starts


----------



## Devon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Does F7 have the Quick Boot option? I would imagine that if it doesn't, then the biggest difference between F7 and a newer one might be a faster POST. With Rev. 1.6, there's a huge difference in the POST time between version FB and FD.


iam running FB is FD faster?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devon*


iam running FB is FD faster?


Oops, that's a good question: yeah, FD is the faster one! Not only does FD have Quick Boot (FB doesn't), but even with Quick Boot disabled it's still faster than FB.

Just in case, FE is the same speed as FD.

I have AHCI mode enabled, and I have disabled the two "Onboard SATA/IDE" settings in the BIOS (these are for the two purple SATA ports). In FB, wen the board is telling me that it's loading the AHCI BIOS, I have to sit there and wait for a progress bar made up of periods, and it seems to take forever. In both FD and FE, there is no progress bar. It just loads it and keeps moving. But again, FD and FE are just generally faster POSTers than FB.


----------



## Devon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oops, that's a good question: yeah, FD is the faster one! Not only does FD have Quick Boot (FB doesn't), but even with Quick Boot disabled it's still faster than FB.

Just in case, FE is the same speed as FD.

I have AHCI mode enabled, and I have disabled the two "Onboard SATA/IDE" settings in the BIOS (these are for the two purple SATA ports). In FB, wen the board is telling me that it's loading the AHCI BIOS, I have to sit there and wait for a progress bar made up of periods, and it seems to take forever. In both FD and FE, there is no progress bar. It just loads it and keeps moving. But again, FD and FE are just generally faster POSTers than FB.


thank you for the info, ive only had this bored a week and my only complaint coming from a p35 dsl is the slow boot time, so i'll have to update to FD


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


NoG is that you?--- nice deer stand sir




Haha nice all he needed was some floating beer thing. On another note deny you ready for ky vs lou ?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devon*


thank you for the info, ive only had this bored a week and my only complaint coming from a p35 dsl is the slow boot time, so i'll have to update to FD


You're welcome! But there's also FE which is the most recent official release.


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

Sorry for the off topic, I have a doubt.
Displaying the scarcity of UD3P've thought about buying a P5Q Premium, as to overclock, will meet the UD3P?
Regards


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!*


Sorry for the off topic, I have a doubt.
Displaying the scarcity of UD3P've thought about buying a P5Q Premium, as to overclock, will meet the UD3P?
Regards


yep that will do just fine what clock speed are you trying to run at, id personally look for an asus rampage before you buy another p5q. both boards can do 500+ fsb easily. that will bring you to 4.5ghz


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Haha nice all he needed was some floating beer thing. On another note deny you ready for ky vs lou ?

Yes I am looking forward to the game







. Although I wear a Louisville avatar, I am a Ky fan as well. Always liked them both. I expect Ky will run the ball down Lou's throat and will win the game handily.

What a shame for Lou that Jurich picked a nobody coach after winning the Orange Bowl. We went from national prominence to obscurity overnight


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
NoG is that you?--- nice deer stand sir



Humm, I'm not sure, I think I have more hair on my back.
CALL 911, that beer is getting warm, someone get that beer a couzy, S.T.A.T.!

Is that my wife in the pasture?


----------



## battlecryawesome

lmao....


----------



## NoGuru

Sorry for the off topic but I was very happy yesterday when I did this at 33 yards.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Cool. lets kill something.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Cool. lets kill something.

Better start practicing. I won't tell you that you suck, just won't hunt with you if you do.







If you can get a 3 inch group at 30 yards I will hunt with you.

Oh yeah, PC's are fun.<-----back on topic.


----------



## freakb18c1

new beta bios F11C

http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/12...45ud3p.11c.zip


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
new beta bios F11C

http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/12...45ud3p.11c.zip

Good looking out.









Stasio, you must be slipping!


----------



## Dilyn

Not for UD3R. Time to live in ignorant bliss again









Second monitor is borked again









Why does everyone rave about Chrome? I'm hating it. I can't even view your attachments, NoGuru!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Not for UD3R. Time to live in ignorant bliss again









Second monitor is borked again









Why does everyone rave about Chrome? I'm hating it. I can't even view your attachments, NoGuru!

Because speed is more important than function.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
new beta bios F11C

http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/12...45ud3p.11c.zip

Interesting. What will be different on this one?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Because speed is more important than function.

Wrong.
If the web page loaded in .000001 micro seconds, but then crashed two seconds afterwards, would you still feel the same why?









Extreme examples ftw!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Wrong.
If the web page loaded in .000001 micro seconds, but then crashed two seconds afterwards, would you still feel the same why?









Extreme examples ftw!

I was just making fun of them.







I mean, come on: why would I (of all people) truly believe that speed is more important than function?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I was just making fun of them.







I mean, come on: why would I (of all people) truly believe that speed is more important than function?

Did TwoCables just troll me?

And SUCCESSFULLY?!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Did TwoCables just troll me?

And SUCCESSFULLY?!









gg.


----------



## Dilyn

You sir, are a master.

I can't decide whether I should bench or call Comcast and tell them to make the Internet go faster.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
You sir, are a master.

I can't decide whether I should bench or call Comcast and tell them to make the Internet go faster.

Maybe you just need more coffee. hehe


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Interesting. What will be different on this one?

not sure yet will test sometime this weekend for sure


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
new beta bios F11C

http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/12...45ud3p.11c.zip

Haha thief stole my thunder i told you about it







Im using the f11c so far it works ok i guess i dont see alot of differnce.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Haha thief stole my thunder i told you about it







Im using the f11c so far it works ok i guess i dont see alot of differnce.


----------



## 12Cores

Just got my GA-EP45-UD3L 2 weeks ago was able to get my E6500 up 4ghz with 1.25v under water. This board is a beast









4ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368097

wanted Q8400


----------



## PapaSmurf

Excellent. Now go over to the 4GHz club and the 1GHz club in my sig and sign up.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *12Cores*


Just got my GA-EP45-UD3L 2 weeks ago was able to get my E6500 up 4ghz with 1.25v under water. This board is a beast









4ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368097

wanted Q8400










Nice job. And I agree.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Nice........


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Using the f11c i managed to get 4200 mhz stable i thk now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377885


----------



## ben h

hmm how much would 1 of these boards go fow now days with a q9550 and some g skills 1066 ram?
might be looking to get rid of mine


----------



## Bal3Wolf

board would still sell for 115 or so sence its still one of the best if the the best board of lga775 quads ram 75 and the cpu 130-150.


----------



## Dilyn

I'd say $90 for the board.
What kit is it? That can change the price anywhere from $75 to $95 IMO.
That Q9550 could go for a pretty penny though


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
board would still sell for 115 or so sence its still one of the best if the the best board of lga775 quads ram 75 and the cpu 130-150.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I'd say $90 for the board.
What kit is it? That can change the price anywhere from $75 to $95 IMO.
That Q9550 could go for a pretty penny though









this ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

alos ram and cpu = only a month old


----------



## dennyb

Yeah, the UD3R/P boards -quad processors--and G Skill Ram brings a nice price. Only problem is you have to turn around and spend more money to buy new generation hardware that won't perform any better than what we already have. So, imho not much point in doing that


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Yeah, the UD3R/P boards -quad processors--and G Skill Ram brings a nice price. Only problem is you have to turn around and spend more money to buy new generation hardware that won't perform any better than what we already have. So, imho not much point in doing that

well i dont have to buy new stuff cuz i already got my i7 lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

The ram would go for about 75% of the lowest new price.

Depending on how high the cpu will OC it could go from anywhere from 50 to 80% of the lowest new price. If it's a high vid and struggles to reach 4.0g then about half of new price. If it can hit 4.4 or higher about 80%.

The board, since it's more difficult to come by these days and especially if it's fairly new and has all of the accessories could go for $125 or so to the right buyer.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
well i dont have to buy new stuff cuz i already got my i7 lol


congrats to you







. If I was building new today I would do the same,but in my mind/situation I have to evaluate how much improvement I am going to receive for the difference in money. I can't make the #s work for me


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The ram would go for about 75% of the lowest new price.

Depending on how high the cpu will OC it could go from anywhere from 50 to 80% of the lowest new price. If it's a high vid and struggles to reach 4.0g then about half of new price. If it can hit 4.4 or higher about 80%.

The board, since it's more difficult to come by these days and especially if it's fairly new and has all of the accessories could go for $125 or so to the right buyer.

its a 1.25 vid if i remember i stink i still have a ss of wat it is and i ran it stable at 4.12 for a few weeks( took my h50 off it so i put it lower)

edit: its a 1.2 vid


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
congrats to you







. If I was building new today I would do the same,but in my mind/situation I have to evaluate how much improvement I am going to receive for the difference in money. I can't make the #s work for me

ya i had 2 quads and sold the old 1 and decided to go with i7


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
ya i had 2 quads and sold the old 1 and decided to go with i7

The mobo ,CPU and RAM that I would buy for an upgrade would cost me $430.00- less whatever my CPU,Ram and Mobo would fetch. Any Idea what my hardware would bring?


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
The mobo ,CPU and RAM that I would buy for an upgrade would cost me $430.00- less whatever my CPU,Ram and Mobo would fetch. Any Idea what my hardware would bring?

ya for my upgrade i spent like 560 on just mobo cpu and ram

and idk o.0


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
ya for my upgrade i spent like 560 on just mobo cpu and ram

and idk o.0

Thanks---I would not go as high this time since I don't begin to need all the speed I have. I use my rig mainly as an HTPC now for streaming blurays to 2 flatscreen TVs. I let it run @ only 4 Ghz 24/7,but it will do more if I want


----------



## ben h

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Thanks---I would not go as high this time since I don't begin to need all the speed I have. I use my rig mainly as an HTPC now for streaming blurays to 2 flatscreen TVs. I let it run @ only 4 Ghz 24/7,but it will do more if I want

lol ya i cant get over like 30% cpu usage
ram i use like 90% tho lol


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
lol ya i cant get over like 30% cpu usage
ram i use like 90% tho lol

I rarely exceed single digits CPU usage and Ram maybe 50/60% . So the demand on my rig is low. I haven't run P95 in nearly a year







--don't bench anymore either


----------



## ben h

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I rarely exceed single digits CPU usage and Ram maybe 50/60% . So the demand on my rig is low. I haven't run P95 in nearly a year







--don't bench anymore either


ah
i got 5 virtual machines runnin so thats wat takes up all my ram lol


----------



## Dilyn

My RAM usage usually stays at a steady sub 2GB. 
It's kind of upsetting, actually.


----------



## ben h

lol ya my ram use to be like that


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


board would still sell for 115 or so sence its still one of the best if the the best board of lga775 quads ram 75 and the cpu 130-150.


sold my lapped q9550 on ebay for like 250$ with a high a$$ VID


----------



## D.J.S.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sorry for the off topic but I was very happy yesterday when I did this at 33 yards.


Oh man im an avid archer! Love it man !!! Nice shots ! SRY off topic
ON topic , its overclocking season offical for DJS the AIR BenDER is RDY to ROCK 
THEN onto i7 for me and this system will finally be sold and become someone elses 
<3. Benchies coming 2 morrow !


----------



## djsi38t

Saw a new sealed ep ud3p sell on the bay today for 210.00!!Wait it was yesterday,I was impressed.


----------



## joarangoe

Wow, people do let some cash out for these boards... I got my UD3P for $56 AS IS on ebay, working great still.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I saw them going for 185 on ebay and when i saw one with a 6400 cpu and cooler for 185 buy it now i bought it right then.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya 150.00 to 160.00 average price on ebay.

B.C.A. got a good deal for his with a chip, cooler and board.


----------



## battlecryawesome

x/c is the one that pointed me in the direction of ebay to buy a ud3P.


----------



## B7ADE

The screws on my Waterblock are the perfect length apart to fit in 80mm fan screw holes, woot active MCH cooling, it's at 1.7V and wont even even bump over the minimum temp(54 in my case)


----------



## TwoCables

My heart is kinda racing: I'm about to pull the trigger on the 2 x 2GB G.SKILL F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI. Is there anything better for the same price (or perhaps less)?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


My heart is kinda racing: I'm about to pull the trigger on the 2 x 2GB G.SKILL F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI. Is there anything better for the same price (or perhaps less)?


nope nothing better within the same price range but.....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-098-_-Product 
very sexy 1066 kit will do 1200+ but id still get the f2's


----------



## Dilyn

Freak you're going to make his heart explode.


----------



## TwoCables

Afk while I clean up the mess from the explosion.









I guess I'm still leaning towards the G.SKILL just because of what everyone says about it. I can even save some money by getting The Viper's:

http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...l-pi-ddr2.html

But he said that the buyer must have a trader rating. So, I'm probably going to sheepishly approach him while hoping that my reputation might cause him to make an exception.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Afk while I clean up the mess from the explosion.









I guess I'm still leaning towards the G.SKILL just because of what everyone says about it. I can even save some money by getting The Viper's:

http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...l-pi-ddr2.html

But he said that the buyer must have a trader rating. So, I'm probably going to sheepishly approach him while hoping that my reputation might cause him to make an exception.









ah yes i was going suggest those


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


ah yes i was going suggest those


My only concern is that they're used, y'know? :/ I mean, I find BNIB stuff to be more fun.









But damn, that's a $50 savings.


----------



## Dilyn

When I buy PC hardware, I actually might prefer used.
Then you know that it's working









Plus, memory has a lifetime warranty. So that only fuels my desire to buy it used.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


My only concern is that they're used, y'know? :/ I mean, I find BNIB stuff to be more fun.









But damn, that's a $50 savings.










yea that would be very hard to pass up im running these @ 1244mhz 24/7







2.12v

since your only runing 4gb you should be able to do 1260ish with them no problem


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


yea that would be very hard to pass up im running these @ 1244mhz 24/7







2.12v

since your only runing 4gb you should be able to do 1260ish with no problem


Oh, well then you'd better update your sig rig.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
When I buy PC hardware, I actually might prefer used.
Then you know that it's working









Plus, memory has a lifetime warranty. So that only fuels my desire to buy it used.

Wrong. It only means that it WAS working at one time. Unless you are there to actually see if working you don't know squat about it. I've been down that road numerous times and tend to not go with used equipment that fits the "Highly Overclockable" category. I've seen on more than one occasion that someone ran the cpu, memory, etc. at well above acceptable voltages to achieve high overclocks, post screen shots that show what these OC's were (although they were several months if not a year or more old), then when they were starting to fail sell them to unsuspecting people in forums and on ebay. The unsuspecting buyer ends up with a product that doesn't even come close to performing as advertised.

And when it comes to ram, the lifetime warranty isn't always what it's cracked up to be. If you don't have the ORIGINAL sales receipt there is a VERY good chance that the manufacture will NOT honor the warranty if there is a problem I have 2 sticks of Corsair that I have that problem with. The seller was supposed to include a copy of the original receipt but never has and is now unreachable. Corsair won't do anything without it so I'm sitting here with ram that I have to underclock to use.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i have purchased a few sets of ram here at OCN that were used. 2 Sets were discontinued and i got both sets RMA'ed perfectly fine from Patriot and Corsair.
i actually have a set of G.Skill F2-8500CL5D-2GBPK i bought used here as well for a few $$ cheaper then the egg sells them now..... no issues doing an RMA with them either...


----------



## TwoCables

PapaSmurf, I *sincerely* doubt that what you said applies to The Viper's G.SKILL memory he has for sale.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I never said it did. I was only speaking in general terms.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I never said it did. I was only speaking in general terms.


But we were talking about The Viper's G.SKILL memory that he has for sale. That's how this was brought up. I basically started this conversation.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I was responding to Dilyn's post specifically, not to yours. That's why I only quoted Dilyn's post in mine. Please try to keep things in context.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I was responding to Dilyn's post specifically, not to yours. That's why I only quoted Dilyn's post in mine. Please try to keep things in context.


Yep, and his reply was in the context of the conversation that we were having (he was replying to me). We were talking about my consideration of buying The Viper's G.SKILL memory, and I expressed that I think it's more fun to buy BNIB items. That's when he posted the reply you replied to.

So no, you were the one who took it out of context because you didn't know why he posted that. Perhaps you should have considered the reason for his post before taking it out of context (and also before accusing me of taking things out of context).


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## TwoCables

Actually PapaSmurf, I'll just post the entire conversation below. Follow it. You're the one who took it out of context. What you did was no different than walking into the middle of a conversation and responding to the very first thing you hear regardless of the fact that you didn't hear the beginning of the conversation that's taking place.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


My heart is kinda racing: I'm about to pull the trigger on the 2 x 2GB G.SKILL F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI. Is there anything better for the same price (or perhaps less)?


This is the beginning of the conversation. So now just follow it from here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


nope nothing better within the same price range but.....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-098-_-Product 
very sexy 1066 kit will do 1200+ but id still get the f2's



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*










Freak you're going to make his heart explode.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Afk while I clean up the mess from the explosion.









I guess I'm still leaning towards the G.SKILL just because of what everyone says about it. I can even save some money by getting The Viper's:

http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...l-pi-ddr2.html

But he said that the buyer must have a trader rating. So, I'm probably going to sheepishly approach him while hoping that my reputation might cause him to make an exception.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


ah yes i was going suggest those



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


My only concern is that they're used, y'know? :/ I mean, I find BNIB stuff to be more fun.









But damn, that's a $50 savings.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


When I buy PC hardware, I actually might prefer used.
Then you know that it's working









Plus, memory has a lifetime warranty. So that only fuels my desire to buy it used.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


yea that would be very hard to pass up im running these @ 1244mhz 24/7







2.12v

since your only runing 4gb you should be able to do 1260ish with them no problem



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh, well then you'd better update your sig rig.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Wrong. It only means that it WAS working at one time. Unless you are there to actually see if working you don't know squat about it. I've been down that road numerous times and tend to not go with used equipment that fits the "Highly Overclockable" category. I've seen on more than one occasion that someone ran the cpu, memory, etc. at well above acceptable voltages to achieve high overclocks, post screen shots that show what these OC's were (although they were several months if not a year or more old), then when they were starting to fail sell them to unsuspecting people in forums and on ebay. The unsuspecting buyer ends up with a product that doesn't even come close to performing as advertised.

And when it comes to ram, the lifetime warranty isn't always what it's cracked up to be. If you don't have the ORIGINAL sales receipt there is a VERY good chance that the manufacture will NOT honor the warranty if there is a problem I have 2 sticks of Corsair that I have that problem with. The seller was supposed to include a copy of the original receipt but never has and is now unreachable. Corsair won't do anything without it so I'm sitting here with ram that I have to underclock to use.


And yet you tell me that you have a problem with MY attitude. Good grief.


----------



## dennyb

NoGuru doesn't like for people to fight on his forum


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm not fighting. Talk to the one who doesn't have any self control.


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I'm not fighting. Talk to the one who doesn't have any self control.


No self control? Take a look in the mirror. Thanks.

Your "holier than thou" attitude is very irritating. I've called you on it a few times before, but you failed to respond. It's time you recognize that nobody is perfect; not even you.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Just Remember.....

Only You Can Prevent Forest Fires.....


----------



## TwoCables

So anyway, I sent a private message to The Viper about a half an hour ago. I'm really excited to finally replace this memory so that my EP45-UD3P can have 100% compatible & high-end memory!

Plus, I'll finally start overclocking memory for the first time ever. After all, my previous board was an EVGA 680i SLI.









I am very, very grateful to those of you who have helped me pick out a new set of memory! Thanks to all of you, all I have to do now is buy it!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


So anyway, I sent a private message to The Viper about a half an hour ago. I'm really excited to finally replace this memory so that my EP45-UD3P can have 100% compatible & high-end memory!

Plus, I'll finally start overclocking memory for the first time ever. After all, my previous board was an EVGA 680i SLI.









I am very, very grateful to those of you who have helped me pick out a new set of memory! Thanks to all of you, all I have to do now is buy it!


Right On !!


----------



## TwoCables

Holy crap, he replied already! He wants to sell it to me!









So, I think I am going to do it!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Holy crap, he replied already! He wants to sell it to me!









I am going to pay him immediately so that I may receive them before the end of the week!


Fix'd.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Holy crap, he replied already! He wants to sell it to me!









So, I think I am going to do it!


congrats, you will like that RAM I am sure


----------



## TwoCables

Payment sent! w00t!

http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...l-pi-ddr2.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Fix'd.


Ha, you posted that almost at the exact same time that I sent him the payment! This is awesome.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


congrats, you will like that RAM I am sure










I have a feeling my motherboard will like it too. hehe


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Holy crap, he replied already! He wants to sell it to me!









So, I think I am going to do it!

Good stuff man! I'm actually looking into that stuff as well for when I do LN2 benches with the Q9550, tell us how it goes!

And anyone experienced the full USB3P experience yet? How is it?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Good stuff man! I'm actually looking into that stuff as well for when I do LN2 benches with the Q9550, tell us how it goes!

And anyone experienced the full USB3P experience yet? How is it?

I Got a USB3P... nice board
Like it as much as my UD3P


----------



## NoGuru

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post10614487


----------



## xlastshotx

Hey does someone have a picture of a UD3P with a Thermalright HR-05 IFX on the Northbridge and a Thermalright HR-09 U TYPE2 on the mosfets? I have a HR-05 IFX that I have never used and I was thinking of picking up a HR-09 Type 2 for the mosfets, for my UD3P that is on the way.


----------



## TaranScorp

Like some of you guys have mentioned that my Kingston Value Ram will hold me back on my OC. I have my E7500 at 4.0 but it will not go to 4.2 or more cause of the ram, fails blend no matter what I do. What is the latest on good overclockable ram for my chip and board? Also I am planning on buying a Q9650 in the future so this ram will have to do for that chip to which I hope to go to 4.2 or 4.4. I have 800 now but I probably need 1066 for this chip and for my future Q9650 chip.
I'm looking for 2x2GB
Thanks


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
Like some of you guys have mentioned that my Kingston Value Ram will hold me back on my OC. I have my E7500 at 4.0 but it will not go to 4.2 or more cause of the ram, fails blend no matter what I do. What is the latest on good overclockable ram for my chip and board? Also I am planning on buying a Q9650 in the future so this ram will have to do for that chip to which I hope to go to 4.2 or 4.4. I have 800 now but I probably need 1066 for this chip and for my future Q9650 chip.
I'm looking for 2x2GB
Thanks

for the money and the OC ability...... first one's i would go with are these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

a lot of people here use them and they OC very well and work perfect with these boards.

also, these are pretty good as well.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820104098


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Hey does someone have a picture of a UD3P with a Thermalright HR-05 IFX on the Northbridge and a Thermalright HR-09 U TYPE2 on the mosfets? I have a HR-05 IFX that I have never used and I was thinking of picking up a HR-09 Type 2 for the mosfets, for my UD3P that is on the way.

I think I may have posted a pic back between page 200 and 900.

Seriously though, I don't think you need them. I have beat the crap out of my board and never had a problem.
But if you want some nice Mosfet coolers I will try and find the ones I put on one of my EP45's. They look awesome.


----------



## TaranScorp

XtremeCuztoms,
Those Kingston's run at 2.20V to start. The G.Skill's seem a bit better on the volts. I like the ones you are using F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI that are at 1.8V.
Is that why you chose those,lower volts? I like those or the F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK so far.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
XtremeCuztoms,
Those Kingston's run at 2.20V to start. The G.Skill's seem a bit better on the volts. I like the ones you are using F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI that are at 1.8V.
Is that why you chose those,lower volts? I like those or the F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK so far.

well some have had good luck on the HyperX T1's and they OC pretty good too.
the one's i run.... yes i bought them because of the lower voltage required plus not many people run the 8800's. they handle a decent OC well, i have them running @ 1022 now with 1.9v going to them. they handle more and clock a little higher then what i run them at but i never turn off my machine.... runs 24/7

either way, the G.Skills are very good and the Kingstons are good too. i was just quoting prices and picks based on what people here are using, and around the 90.00 range with free shipping those 2 i listed are great picks


----------



## TaranScorp

Yea, I think I'm going to get one of the G.Skill sets, preferably the F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI set. Going to see what I can find at the For Sale sections at the forums. I'm on a budget so if I can save a few bucks the better


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
I Got a USB3P... nice board
Like it as much as my UD3P

Same specs/qualities as the UD3P I imagine? Can't really find a review for it.


----------



## clark_b

So i just ripped the blue cover that says "Gigabyte" off my northbridge heatsink because the 1/8 of an inch or so it hangs over was all that was keeping my Venomous X from fitting.

2 questions

1. Do you think it hurt anything?

2. I assume my warranty is now void?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quite the opposite. It will more than likely help the cooling of the NB. As for voiding the warranty, if you need to send it back stick it back on. They'll never know.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
So i just ripped the blue cover that says "Gigabyte" off my northbridge heatsink because the 1/8 of an inch or so it hangs over was all that was keeping my Venomous X from fitting.

2 questions

1. Do you think it hurt anything?

2. I assume my warranty is now void?


Nope, it's all good, no damage

Like Papa said, stick it back on their when you send it back.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
So i just ripped the blue cover that says "Gigabyte" off my northbridge heatsink because the 1/8 of an inch or so it hangs over was all that was keeping my Venomous X from fitting.

2 questions

1. Do you think it hurt anything?

2. I assume my warranty is now void?

your fine i rma'd a ud3p with that all the blue plates removed.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Quite the opposite. It will more than likely help the cooling of the NB. As for voiding the warranty, if you need to send it back stick it back on. They'll never know.

Oh they'll know. or they might think my dog chewed on it









Thanks for the reassurance guys


----------



## Dev Bin

Good day all,

I'm clocking an E8200 on a ud3p.

I seem to have reached the end for this CPU. The highest I can get to is 533x8 which gives me 4264Mhz. No matter what I do, ref's, vtt, etc it crashes with anything above 533fsb. If I lower the multiplier to 7 I can easily hit 580fsb without any other changes.

Does this mean I've reached the limit for this CPU?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
Oh they'll know. or they might think my dog chewed on it









Thanks for the reassurance guys









Sounds like you went all Hulk Hogan on it. If you ever have to do it in the future, run the system for about 15 minutes under a heavy load to warm it up, then slide a thin screwdriver blade between it and the heatsink. It should pop off fairly easily that way as the heat loosens the adhesive.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dev Bin* 
Good day all,

I'm clocking an E8200 on a ud3p.

I seem to have reached the end for this CPU. The highest I can get to is 533x8 which gives me 4264Mhz. No matter what I do, ref's, vtt, etc it crashes with anything above 533fsb. If I lower the multiplier to 7 I can easily hit 580fsb without any other changes.

Does this mean I've reached the limit for this CPU?

Thanks for any help.

It would sound like it. 480 x 7 is roughly 4060 which is less than the 4264 you get with the 8 x 533. Since you know the board can hit a higher fsb, it would appear to be the limit of the cpu or the limit of your cpu cooling. From everything I've read the H50 tends to give out at high overclocks when better air cooling like TRUES, Megahellem's, etc. will out perform them.


----------



## Dev Bin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Sounds like you went all Hulk Hogan on it. If you ever have to do it in the future, run the system for about 15 minutes under a heavy load to warm it up, then slide a thin screwdriver blade between it and the heatsink. It should pop off fairly easily that way as the heat loosens the adhesive.

It would sound like it. 480 x 7 is roughly 4060 which is less than the 4264 you get with the 8 x 533. Since you know the board can hit a higher fsb, it would appear to be the limit of the cpu or the limit of your cpu cooling. From everything I've read the H50 tends to give out at high overclocks when better air cooling like TRUES, Megahellem's, etc. will out perform them.

Yes, I know the limits of the H50, however, I don't think it's a heat related overclock issue, could be wrong, but I don't. My temps are very good and CPU-Z shows the CPU to be at 1.32. Using Prime95, my temps never exceed 68C.

Thanks again


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dev Bin*


Yes, I know the limits of the H50, however, I don't think it's a heat related overclock issue, could be wrong, but I don't. My temps are very good and CPU-Z shows the CPU to be at 1.32. Using Prime95, my temps never exceed 68C.

Thanks again


Yes but I think Papa is right, the heat will hold you back at a certain point, and I bet you are there.


----------



## Dev Bin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Yes but I think Papa is right, the heat will hold you back at a certain point, and I bet you are there.

Alright gentlemen, I will pick up a Cooler Master 212 + cause I've heard really good things about it. Comments?


----------



## Dilyn

Do not downgrade like that.
Go get a Megahalems, TRUE, or Noctua NHD14 (or whatever the highend one is).

The 212+ is definitely not top tier.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dev Bin*


Alright gentlemen, I will pick up a Cooler Master 212 + cause I've heard really good things about it. Comments?


That will only get you maybe a few more GHz out of it, not really worth the investment. Are you trying for 24/7 clocks or just a benchmark?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nvm


----------



## Dev Bin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That will only get you maybe a few more GHz out of it, not really worth the investment. Are you trying for 24/7 clocks or just a benchmark?


I'm going for 24/7 clocks. I'm thinking the CM 212+ cause of the great reviews and of course the price. I have a CM v8 already, but replaced it with the H50 and that's why I was able to get to 4.2Ghz...just couldn't do it with the v8.

Also, just what is it about the H50 that's holding me back. Someone in this thread recently mentioned that with just one small rad, the H50 lacks, so as I've already modded in a res, I'm thinking to add another rad. Budget is critical here. Not that I'm cheap, I'm just trying to get as much as I can for as little as possible. If I have to, I'll spend what it takes.

Top 3 775 air coolers are???

Thanks


----------



## Dilyn

If you've gone so far as to mod the H50 with bigger stuff, why can't you just go with a full blown loop?
Again I say: Do not go for the 212+.


----------



## Dev Bin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


If you've gone so far as to mod the H50 with bigger stuff, why can't you just go with a full blown loop?
Again I say: Do not go for the 212+.


I heard ya....so the 212 is off the grid.

Anyone willing to help me out and follow this link:
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index...page=1&sort=3d

and pick me 2, one as a first choice, and one as backup. I'm so close and just need a little more help.

Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

I think your spinning your wheels here, even if you had "the best" air cooler your still only going to max out around 4.2 or 4.3 GHz, and is pretty good for that chip.


----------



## Dev Bin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I think your spinning your wheels here, even if you had "the best" air cooler your still only going to max out around 4.2 or 4.3 GHz, and is pretty good for that chip.

So then I HAVE reached the chip's limit. That was my original question, had i maxed at 4264Mhz or could I go more. Thank's NoGuru, I felt it was done and now I know it is. Cool, I did it, wow!

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## dennyb

Guys , I need a little help. Just assembled the new i5 and it fires up but I can't get anything on the monitor screen. So I can't get into the BIOS or install OS. The monitor is good-checked it on my rig. Changed to an older "good" GPU --no love.

All of the mobo leds are lit red-orange -2 green

New gpu is a 4670 so it does not get a dedicated power cord

Any ideas?


----------



## PapaSmurf

The thing about the Hyper 212+ is it's bang for the buck factor. It's hard to find something that works better for the $30 US you can get it for. There are some other heatsinks that can out perform it, but you'll end up paying twice as much, if not more for one of them. With that in mind it is an excellent heatsink.


----------



## Dilyn

Tried resetting CMOS? My lights always stay on and never turn off when something bad is wrong in BIOS.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Guys , I need a little help. Just assembled the new i5 and it fires up but I can't get anything on the monitor screen. So I can't get into the BIOS or install OS. The monitor is good-checked it on my rig. Changed to an older "good" GPU --no love.

All of the mobo leds are lit red-orange -2 green

New gpu is a 4670 so it does not get a dedicated power cord

Any ideas?

Re-seat the GPU, if nothing then reset the CPU.


----------



## Dev Bin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The thing about the Hyper 212+ is it's bang for the buck factor. It's hard to find something that works better for the $30 US you can get it for. There are some other heatsinks that can out perform it, but you'll end up paying twice as much, if not more for one of them. With that in mind it is an excellent heatsink.


Exactly - Bang for the buck. That's what this whole system has been. I only paid $130 Can for the CPU 10 months ago. Everything has been bought at the right time. So know it's time to move up. I'm thinking Q9550, Q9650, or QX9650. The extremes are very cheap on e-bay.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Tried resetting CMOS? My lights always stay on and never turn off when something bad is wrong in BIOS.

No love here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Re-seat the GPU, if nothing then reset the CPU.


I' ll give it a shot. Already had the gpu out and back in -tried both slots-no love- Will reset the CPU


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Guys , I need a little help. Just assembled the new i5 and it fires up but I can't get anything on the monitor screen. So I can't get into the BIOS or install OS. The monitor is good-checked it on my rig. Changed to an older "good" GPU --no love.

All of the mobo leds are lit red-orange -2 green

New gpu is a 4670 so it does not get a dedicated power cord

Any ideas?

hmmm could be memory try one stick ..







that or cpu is not seated right OR 12v rail...


----------



## PapaSmurf

What mobo and cpu Denny?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dev Bin* 
Exactly - Bang for the buck. That's what this whole system has been. I only paid $130 Can for the CPU 10 months ago. Everything has been bought at the right time. So know it's time to move up. I'm thinking Q9550, Q9650, or QX9650. The extremes are very cheap on e-bay.

The QX do not clock very well, 9550 is the best bang for your buck Q series.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
hmmm could be memory try one stick ..







that or cpu is not seated right OR 12v rail...

One stick to start would be the way to go.


----------



## dennyb

Cleared CMOS --reseated CPU and Fan checked the cabling--i think it is right-have the 24 v in and the 8 pin in,checked it 3 times

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128425

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115067

I can't get a signal to the monitor


----------



## dennyb

_I'm on it is ram or dimm related--will test and report back_


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you have a Rev 1.0 board there is a chance that it has a bios prior to F5 that doesn't support that cpu. In the past I've seen Gigabyte boards act exactly the way you are describing when that happens.

If it's a revision 2.0 board that wouldn't be the problam as the initial bios for a Rev 2 is F5 which does support it.

The bad part is there is no way to know what bios it has without getting it to post.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If you have a Rev 1.0 board there is a chance that it has a bios prior to F5 that doesn't support that cpu. In the past I've seen Gigabyte boards act exactly the way you are describing when that happens.

If it's a revision 2.0 board that wouldn't be the problam as the initial bios for a Rev 2 is F5 which does support it.

The bad part is there is no way to know what bios it has without getting it to post.


Must be bad dimms the blue ones won't work --the white ones recognize both RAM sticks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Must be bad dimms the blue ones won't work --the white ones recognize both RAM sticks


Better to find a problem then not know what the problem was.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Better to find a problem then not know what the problem was.



Just found in mobo manual --when running Dual channel mode with 2 memory modules be sure to install in DDR3_1 and DDR3_2 sockets







. so it was a pebcak problem(problem exists between chair and keyboard)







thanks to all and let's have a rep party


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Same specs/qualities as the UD3P I imagine? Can't really find a review for it.


basically a USB3P is a UD3P Rev 1.0 with DDR3. Everything is the same. Although the USB3P when you buy it the bios is very buggy and has major issues, you have to update the bios to F2D to make everything work correctly.

i was going to keep my usb3p for awhile, but with all the deals on 1156 stuff i think im going to sell it and replace it with a P55A-UD6


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dev Bin*


Exactly - Bang for the buck. That's what this whole system has been. I only paid $130 Can for the CPU 10 months ago. Everything has been bought at the right time. So know it's time to move up. I'm thinking Q9550, Q9650, or QX9650. The extremes are very cheap on e-bay.


Hyper 212+ is a great cooler for 30 bucks... here are my results OC to 4.1Ghz with 1.375 Vcore on my X3360: average 58 on all cores.


----------



## Dev Bin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joarangoe*


Hyper 212+ is a great cooler for 30 bucks... here are my results OC to 4.1Ghz with 1.375 Vcore on my X3360: average 58 on all cores.


And that's on a quad...I $%#&^ knew the 212+ smoked alot of $100 units. Your temps would shave 10c off my current temps...screw it, I'm buying one tomorrow. Even though my chip is maxed out, the lower temps will give me longer life.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i know a few people running Hyper 212+'s on i7's around 4.4 or so... Bang for the Buck they can't be beat thats for sure... But there are better one's out there for another 20.00 or so.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Amazon has them for the best price that I can find. $29.75 with free shipping.

  Amazon.com: Cooler Master RR-B10-212P-G1 Hyper 212 Plus 775/1156/1366/AMD/AM2/AM3 Universal Direct Contact Heat-Pipe 120mm Fan CPU Cooler: Electronics


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Amazon has them for the best price that I can find. $29.75 with free shipping.

Amazon.com: Cooler Master RR-B10-212P-G1 Hyper 212 Plus 775/1156/1366/AMD/AM2/AM3 Universal Direct Contact Heat-Pipe 120mm Fan CPU Cooler: Electronics


Thats where I actually got it. Of course there are better solutions... but $30-40 more for 1-2 degrees less?.. Hyper 212+ all the way









PD: Get it now as stock on Amazon has been comming and going fast.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


basically a USB3P is a UD3P Rev 1.0 with DDR3. Everything is the same. Although the USB3P when you buy it the bios is very buggy and has major issues, you have to update the bios to F2D to make everything work correctly.

i was going to keep my usb3p for awhile, but with all the deals on 1156 stuff i think im going to sell it and replace it with a P55A-UD6


Awesome, sounds good, thanks!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0315397

rather go for a 20 min drive and go buy it...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joarangoe*


Thats where I actually got it. Of course there are better solutions... but $30-40 more for 1-2 degrees less?.. Hyper 212+ all the way









PD: Get it now as stock on Amazon has been comming and going fast.


Post your results, if you can get 4.4 that would be awesome.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The thing about the Hyper 212+ is it's bang for the buck factor. It's hard to find something that works better for the *$30 US you can get it for*. There are some other heatsinks that can out perform it, but you'll end up paying twice as much, if not more for one of them. With that in mind it is an excellent heatsink.


This is another bang-for-the-buck:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16835186134R

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16835185125R


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0315397

rather go for a 20 min drive and go buy it...


It's a 60 mile one way trip to the nearest one for me, and I don't drive.

I should have some results with mine tomorrow when I try it on the Q6600 and Q9550. It's on my E6420 at the moment and I can fold with it at 3.32GHz on it now. I was never able to fold at anything over 3.2 with my TR SI-128.

As far as the AC Freezer Pro's go, they aren't even in the same class as the Hyper 212+. I've used them and there is a good 5C + difference between them and my SI-128. From what I can tell after the short amount of testing I have been able to do the 212 beats the SI-128 by several degrees.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay. I just finished switching the AC Freezer 7 Pro from the Q6600 to the E6420 and the 212+ from the E6420 to the Q6600. I made no changes in the bios and used all of the same fans, etc, as before. The only change was the heatsinks and I took a few minutes to cut a cpu access hole in the mobo tray of the case the Q6600 was in. Otherwise the wiring, the peripherals, and fans stayed the same.

E6420 @ 3.3GHz vcore 1.40 in bios, 1.38 cpu-z. GA-965P-DS3 rev 1.33. Temps while folding were 7C lower in CoreTemp and 9C lower in HWMonitor with the 212+ than with the AC Freezer 7.

Q6600 @ 3.1GHz vcore 1.375 in bios, 1.30 cpu-z. GA-P35-DS3L rev 1.0. Temps while folding are 10C lower in CoreTemp and 13C lower in HWMonitor with the 212+ than they were with the AC Freezer 7.

And I can't wait to see if the 212+ will allow me to finally OC that poc Q6600 B3 to something respectable. The SI-128 never did.

Both systems remained at the same OC and vcore settings at all times. Fans were set to full. Room temp stayed within 1C throughout. AC MX-2 used throughout.

To me that shows that the AC7 maybe okay for dual cores, but it isn't even in the same league as the 212+ on a quad. And yes, I know this isn't on my EP45-UD3P or the Q9550, but I haven't had the time to try it on that yet. I probably won't get to that until later this week.

*Addendum:* One thing I should add is that I replaced the stock CM fan on the 212+ with a pair of Yate Loon High Speed fans in a push pull setup on both systems. When I first got the 212+ Tuesday, I tried it with just the stock CM fan, 1 YL, and then 2 YL's in P/P. There was a 5C difference between the stock CM fan and the dual Yate Loons in push pull on the E6420.

Addendum 2 After about an hour the E6420 rebooted itself at it's 3.3GHz setting and I ended up having to revert it back to 3.2. It had run for about 5 hours at 3.3 with the 212+.


----------



## NoGuru

Nice report PapaSmurf.

I'm really surprised to see that much difference in coolers.

If you can't get anything out of that Q6600, I want to take a rip at her.


----------



## radaja

could some one who has successfully done 560fsb+ using a c2d
post the settings used.i can get 560fsb prime95 blend 2hrs stable
but anything above just wont prime for more than 30m.this is with
two UD3R's and one UD3P,they all seem to crap out at 560fsb.
so im wondering if there is some kind of setting im missing that needs
to be adjusted after 560fsb,thanks


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
could some one who has successfully done 560fsb+ using a c2d
post the settings used.i can get 560fsb prime95 blend 2hrs stable
but anything above just wont prime for more than 30m.this is with
two UD3R's and one UD3P,they all seem to crap out at 560fsb.
so im wondering if there is some kind of setting im missing that needs
to be adjusted after 560fsb,thanks

bah you might want to check DRAM clock skews for super high FSB settings 600+ ps dram clock skews seem to do the trick.

speaking of air coolers anything 5-10c better then a pressure modded ultra 120? warm chip is killing me


----------



## radaja

thanks,any suggestion as to a starting point with the skews?
heres my current settings for 560,could you fill ing what you
would try first pertaining to the skews?thanks

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: AUTO 
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 7
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 0.5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.20GHz (560x7.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ...........: 560
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ........: [101]
C.I.A.2 ......................................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive..........................: 800mV 
PCI Express Clock Drive................: 900mV 
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps 
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: [TURBO]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)....: [Disabled]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch..............: [400]
System Memory Multiplier .............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) .............: 1120
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.......................: 5
tRCD ........................................: 5
tRP'..........................................: 5
tRAS.........................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD....................................: 4 [AUTO]
tWTR...................................: 4 [AUTO]
tWR.....................................: 8 [AUTO]
tRFC....................................: 68 [56]
tRTP....................................: 4 [AUTO]
Command Rate (CMD) ............: 0 [AUTO]

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................[AUTO]

Channel A
Static tRead Value........................: 10 [AUTO]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment..................: 0 [AUTO]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment..................: 0 [AUTO]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................: 0 [AUTO]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................: 0 [AUTO]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)...................: 8 [AUTO] 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)..................: 8 [AUTO] 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: 7 [AUTO] 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank).................: 9 [AUTO] 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..............: [AUTO]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..............: [AUTO]
DDR Write Training........................: [AUTO]

Channel B
Static tRead Value........................: 10 [AUTO]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment..................: 0 [AUTO]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment..................: 0 [AUTO]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................: 0 [AUTO]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................: 0 [AUTO]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)...................: 8 [AUTO] 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)..................: 8 [AUTO] 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: 7 [AUTO] 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank).................: 9 [AUTO] 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..............: [AUTO]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..............: [AUTO]
DDR Write Training........................: [AUTO]

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore..............................: 1.250v [1.38v]
CPU Termination......................: 1.200V [1.34v]
CPU PLL.................................: 1.500V [1.57v]
CPU Reference........................: 0.755V [Normal]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............................: 1.100V [1.42v]
MCH Reference........................: 0.760v [0.77v]shows up as 0.70v in ET6
MCH/DRAM Ref.........................: 0.900V [Normal]
ICH I/O..................................: 1.500V [1.50v]
ICH Core................................: 1.100V [1.20v]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........................: 1.9v [2.26v]
DRAM Termination ....................: 0.900V [Normal]
Channel A Reference..................: 0.900V [Normal]
Channel B Reference .................: 0.900V [Normal]


----------



## NoGuru

I start at 50ps MCH and 0ps CPU, and follow that up most of the time. So next would be 100ps MCH and 50ps CPU.

For duels sometimes it go's the oppisite.


----------



## radaja

i think he was refering to the dimm skews,and i have never messed with them and thats why i asked about where to start.but ive used the cpu and mch skew before so i will give them a try.thanks

EDIT:also what kind of NB volts are needed for 600fsb?my old ud3p rev1.0 board only needed 1.38v NB for 556fsn running 400 strap pl9 but my ud3r wont even boot pl9 at 556 with less than 1.44v.im going to test this rev1.0 ud3p for pl9 at 556fsb.im hoping it wont need 1.44v for 556fsb/400strap pl9
because running pl10-11 really hurts performance and almost defeats the point of running high fb.but i do have a kit of crucials on the way that do 1300+ with less than 2.28v so i can run 5:6 at 1336Mhz


----------



## freakb18c1

Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..............: [+600]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..............: [+600]

id also hit the cpu skew with 50ps

Quote:

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: AUTO
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 7
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 0.5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.20GHz (560x7.5)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ...........: 560
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ........: [101]
C.I.A.2 ......................................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive..........................: 1000mV
PCI Express Clock Drive................: 1000mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: 50ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: [TURBO]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)....: [Disabled]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch..............: [400]
System Memory Multiplier .............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) .............: 1120
DRAM Timing Selectable ...............: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.......................: 5
tRCD ........................................: 5
tRP'..........................................: 5
tRAS.........................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD....................................: 4 [AUTO]
tWTR...................................: 4 [AUTO]
tWR.....................................: 8 [AUTO]
tRFC....................................: 68 [56]
tRTP....................................: 4 [AUTO]
Command Rate (CMD) ............: 0 [AUTO]

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................[OC1333]

Channel A
Static tRead Value........................: 9 [AUTO]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment..................: 0 [AUTO]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment..................: 0 [AUTO]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................: 0 [AUTO]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................: 0 [AUTO]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)...................: 8 [AUTO]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)..................: 8 [AUTO]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: 7 [AUTO]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank).................: 9 [AUTO]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..............: [AUTO]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..............: [AUTO]
DDR Write Training........................: [AUTO]

Channel B
Static tRead Value........................: 9 [AUTO]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment..................: 0 [AUTO]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment..................: 0 [AUTO]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................: 0 [AUTO]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................: 0 [AUTO]
Trd2rd(Different Rank)...................: 8 [AUTO]
Twr2wr(Different Rank)..................: 8 [AUTO]
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: 7 [AUTO]
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank).................: 9 [AUTO]
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..............: [AUTO]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..............: [AUTO]
DDR Write Training........................: [AUTO]

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore..............................: 1.250v [1.42500v]
CPU Termination......................: 1.200V [1.40v]
CPU PLL.................................: 1.500V [1.50v]
CPU Reference........................: 0.755V [Normal] maybe 0.745

MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............................: 1.100V [1.52v]
MCH Reference........................: 0.760v [0.77v]shows up as 0.70v in ET6
MCH/DRAM Ref.........................: 0.900V [Normal]
ICH I/O..................................: 1.500V [1.59v]
ICH Core................................: 1.100V [1.20v]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........................: 1.9v [2.18v]
DRAM Termination ....................: 0.900V [Normal]
Channel A Reference..................: 0.900V [Normal]
Channel B Reference .................: 0.900V [Normal]


----------



## radaja

thanks,going to give it go today and see if i can break 580 stable


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nice report PapaSmurf.

I'm really surprised to see that much difference in coolers.

If you can't get anything out of that Q6600, I want to take a rip at her.









I may take you up on that.

The E6420 crapped out after about an hour at 3.3 on the AC7 after having run for about 5 hours at 3.3 on the 212+. I had to end up reverting it back to 3.2.


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control..............: [+600]
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control..............: [+600]

id also hit the cpu skew with 50ps

since im only running two sticks should i set

channel A-dimm1 +600
channel B-dimm1 +600

or do i set it like this

channel A-dimm1 +600
channel A-dimm2 +600

channel B-dimm1 +600
channel B-dimm2 +600

sorry if im making this harder than it needs to be,just want to make
sure i understand what it is im doing.thanks


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
since im only running two sticks should i set

channel A-dimm1 +600
channel B-dimm1 +600

or do i set it like this

channel A-dimm1 +600
channel A-dimm2 +600

channel B-dimm1 +600
channel B-dimm2 +600

sorry if im making this harder than it needs to be,just want to make
sure i understand what it is im doing.thanks

meh just do em all.... might not even need that could be something simple as lack of vcore and mch i edited your MIT


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
i think he was refering to the dimm skews,and i have never messed with them and thats why i asked about where to start.but ive used the cpu and mch skew before so i will give them a try.thanks

EDIT:also what kind of NB volts are needed for 600fsb?my old ud3p rev1.0 board only needed 1.38v NB for 556fsn running 400 strap pl9 but my ud3r wont even boot pl9 at 556 with less than 1.44v.im going to test this rev1.0 ud3p for pl9 at 556fsb.im hoping it wont need 1.44v for 556fsb/400strap pl9
because running pl10-11 really hurts performance and almost defeats the point of running high fb.but i do have a kit of crucials on the way that do 1300+ with less than 2.28v so i can run 5:6 at 1336Mhz









As I stated before, PL10 or 11 will not hurt your performance that much if you're gaining FSB. My PL10 is faster then your PL8. Just food for thought.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 

*and heres [email protected]
[email protected] ddr1334 pl8*










PL10 with same CPU and Mem Mhz, but slightly tighter timings.

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...ghz_9sec_297ms


----------



## radaja

no i wasnt comparing 1:1 pl10 vs 5:6 pl8
im talking about 1:1 ddr2-1120MHz pl10 vs 1:1 1120MHz pl9
being able to do pl9 will get better performance than pl10

but when i get my good set of ram i was meaning it will be nice
to go for pure MHz doing 5:6 at 560fsb and beyond









also it well known that dfi's p45's have much better memory performance than gigabytes P45's

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
meh just do em all.... might not even need that could be something simple as lack of vcore and mch i edited your MIT

trust me im very methodical and i know exactly how much vcore is needed for certain speeds using all multipliers.and i have given it two notches more for the 560 run just to rule that out.it only needs 1.375v for 4.2GHz using 7.5 at 560fsb.

*UPDATE*:well it seems i jumped the gun on whether this board could do higher than 560fsb.
my other boards just wouldnt do it and thats why i asked if there was a trick,but i was just testing what vNB was needed for 560fsb w/ddr2-1120 running pl9 and it booted up with 1.40v.so i thought WTH see if this one will boot at 572fsb and so i raised the vNB to 1.46v and vtt to 1.36v and it booted fine and primes aways fine too.my other 2 boards i have wont boot at 561fsb no matter how much vtt or vNB i give it.


----------



## B7ADE

Two more for the eyes:

SuperPi:









wPrime:









Also, whats the "secret" for a good SuperPi Score? I ask because people with lower CPU speed have way better score than mine. All they have is 100mhz X 2 faster memory, is that it? or do memory timings play a huge role in this matter? My timings were 5-5-4-14-52 at 548Mhz 1:1 with CPU. I'll post the Memset shortly.

More ram info:









Any help is appreciated.


----------



## radaja

heres 572fsb.this 1.0 board seems to be very nice.this is without any tweaking yet.just the basic voltages.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
heres 572fsb.this 1.0 board seems to be very nice.this is without any tweaking yet.just the basic voltages.

Wow, nice one. Pump in 2v and kick up the multi? Hehe


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Two more for the eyes:
Also, whats the "secret" for a good SuperPi Score? I ask because people with lower CPU speed have way better score than mine. All they have is 100mhz X 2 faster memory, is that it? or do memory timings play a huge role in this matter? My timings were 5-5-4-14-52 at 548Mhz 1:1 with CPU. I'll post the Memset shortly.

More ram info:
Any help is appreciated.

Well a lot of things factor in but nothing better then pure GHz for Spi. Do you have a slimmed OS? Which one do you use? Are the timings as tight as you can get them? Did you use ET6 to get a few more MHz? Just some things to ask yourself. And if you need help in any area, just ask, but be specific so we can answer the questions more custom to were you need the help.
Plus I haven't had my coffe yet and that took like 10 minutes to type.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
heres 572fsb.this 1.0 board seems to be very nice.this is without any tweaking yet.just the basic voltages.

Nice work Rob, I may try these out soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Wow, nice one. Pump in 2v and kick up the multi? Hehe

Umm, yep.


----------



## radaja

thanks guys but i will do the high cpu frequency as soon as my 1.18v vid E8600 gets here(today) because this e8500 needs way too much for 4.5GHz using the x9 with 7.5 at 572 i think it would need 1.60v to be stable at 4.59GHz








so i will post some nice cpu OC's very soon on this amazing board


----------



## xtnod

hey guys i am looking into buying a GA-EP45-UD3L since my 680i sli died on me. I lost the heatsinks nb/sb a long time ago so evga is gonna charge me for that if i want the rma.

But at my local microcenter they have the GA-EP45-UD3L for 82.99 after rebate. Should I get that?

I am not really looking for dual gpu or raid. I just want my q6600 back to 3.6 or higher.

any info would help thanks!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

The GA-EP45-UD3L's are pretty decent. Although they only have 4 pin power to the board unlike the P's and R's having 8 pin power. So you lack some of the voltages needed to OC on the L's. But still it's a quality board at a great price.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

if your looking for a L see this post.
http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...l#post10626832

if your looking for a P and R (the best top notch boards) see this post
http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...rev-1-1-a.html

if your looking for a DDR3 version of the P... See me !


----------



## xtnod

So whats the big differences in the 1.6 and the 1.1 for the P version?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Well a lot of things factor in but nothing better then pure GHz for Spi. Do you have a slimmed OS? Which one do you use? Are the timings as tight as you can get them? Did you use ET6 to get a few more MHz? Just some things to ask yourself. And if you need help in any area, just ask, but be specific so we can answer the questions more custom to were you need the help.

Morning there!

I use Xp Pro SP3 for benching and is pretty bare bones. For Timings, the main ones I cant get below 5-5-4-14-52. But I really don't have a very great idea about where to start to lower the timings. I think I should be able to beat someone that has a 0.2Ghz less of an OC, but results say otherwise.Time to read some articles...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtnod*


hey guys i am looking into buying a GA-EP45-UD3L since my 680i sli died on me. I lost the heatsinks nb/sb a long time ago so evga is gonna charge me for that if i want the rma.

But at my local microcenter they have the GA-EP45-UD3L for 82.99 after rebate. Should I get that?

I am not really looking for dual gpu or raid. I just want my q6600 back to 3.6 or higher.

any info would help thanks!


With the 9 multi of the Q6600 you shouldn't have any problems mobo wise on the L reaching the 400fsb necessary to reach 3.6GHz or even 4.0GHz if the cpu can reach that high.


----------



## TwoCables

The G.SKILL F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI kit that I bought from The Viper arrived today! I still have a ton of things to do before I can install it, but at least it's here.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

anyone got a M.I.T. for a Q6600?

Thanks


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtnod*


So whats the big differences in the 1.6 and the 1.1 for the P version?


It's mostly cosmetic.

The heat sinks changed mostly between 1.0 and 1.1 iirc, but I think that they're a tad bit different between 1.6 and 1.1.

Congrats TwoCables


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


It's mostly cosmetic.

The heat sinks changed mostly between 1.0 and 1.1 iirc, but I think that they're a tad bit different between 1.6 and 1.1.

Congrats TwoCables










Thank you! I expect to be installing them in a few hours (I still have a ton of things to do, which includes a long overdue rig cleaning).


----------



## Dilyn

Cleaning









I have to clean out my case as well. Since I just got paid, I'm gonna ask my grandma when I can plan on getting more jobs. If I get more soon, I'm totally gonna run to the local hardware shops and buy some canned air for later on, a small fan for the north bridge (maybe), and some white spray paint.

I need to run some tests on different fan combinations on my DK for some people. We're very interested to see how well my current configuration stands up to some Yate Loon D12-SH's (high speed Yate-Loons). Will be interesting to see the results, that's for sure.

QUESTION! 
I'm thinking about putting LLC on. If I'm thinking about this right, I would enable LLC and set the vcore to whatever CPUz is showing what my vcore is under load... Right?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Cleaning









I have to clean out my case as well. Since I just got paid, I'm gonna ask my grandma when I can plan on getting more jobs. If I get more soon, I'm totally gonna run to the local hardware shops and buy some canned air for later on, a small fan for the north bridge (maybe), and some white spray paint.

I need to run some tests on different fan combinations on my DK for some people. We're very interested to see how well my current configuration stands up to some Yate Loon D12-SH's (high speed Yate-Loons). Will be interesting to see the results, that's for sure.


I am blessed: I have a vacuum that is reversible, and it feels like a high-powered air compressor. I just use that after vacuuming up the stuff that I know it won't blow off (from experience), and then do a bit more detailed work elsewhere, such as the fan blades and whatnot.

I can hardly wait.







Except, I do enjoy the feeling I have afterward.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


QUESTION! 
I'm thinking about putting LLC on. If I'm thinking about this right, I would enable LLC and set the vcore to whatever CPUz is showing what my vcore is under load... Right?


That's a good starting point. Then you can adjust it from there.


----------



## B7ADE

One more thing, the USB3P specs say it can take 4x1.5V dimms, does that mean I can only put in 1.5V memory or will 1.65v will work too?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

my memory on my USB3P right now is at 1.80 so yes it will take what you want to set it to


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I can hardly wait.







Except, I do enjoy the feeling I have afterward.


That's what she said


----------



## B7ADE

Looking at these to replace the current OCZ Ram:

G.Skill 4GB PI

Foresee any compatibility issues?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Looking at these to replace the current OCZ Ram:

G.Skill 4GB PI

Foresee any compatibility issues?


As compatible as a hand in a glove my friend







. It should be awesome with your quad and that board


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
anyone got a M.I.T. for a Q6600?

Thanks

heres fatguy1992's setting's for 4.5GHz.he did some amazing OC's with the UD3R and Q6600 over at XS's.just search UD3P Q6600 and you will find his posts

Code:



Code:


******Gigabyte EP45 UD3P******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ] 
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9        ] 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ 0        ] 
CPU Frequency 4.05GHz...........................[ 450 x 9  ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 450      ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ] 
C.I.A 2 [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv   ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv   ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ] 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance [Standard] 
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)....................[ Auto ] 
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400MHz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D  ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 900MHz ] 
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5        ] 
tRCD............................................[ 4        ] 
tRP.............................................[ 4        ] 
tRAS............................................[ 15       ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ Auto     ] 
tWTR............................................[ Auto     ] 
tWR.............................................[ Auto     ] 
tRFC............................................[ Auto     ] 
tRTP............................................[ Auto     ] 
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ 2     ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 7 ] ................[ 8        ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1066MHz ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 7 ] ................[ 8        ] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto     ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto     ] 
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto     ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto     ] 
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto     ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1066MHz  ] 
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto     ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto     ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ] 
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto     ] 
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto     ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled] 
CPU Vcore         [ 1.25000 ]...................[ 1.3625  ] 
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.28   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.500  ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.766   ]...................[ I can't remember the number, but its 2 steps up from default   ]

MCH Core          [1.1      ]...................[ 1.3  ]  
MCH Reference     [0.760    ]...................[ I can't remember the number, but its 1 step down from default  ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [0.900    ]...................[ 1.000 ] 
ICH I/O           [1.500    ]...................[ 1.500  ] 
ICH Core          [1.100    ]...................[ 1.100  ]

DRAM Voltage      [1.800    ]...................[ 2.000    ] 
DRAM Termination  [0.900    ]...................[ 1.000   ] 
Channel A Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ 1.000  ] 
Channel B Ref     [0.900    ]...................[ 1.000  ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

CPU Multithreading..............................[ Enabled ] 
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ] 
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]  
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]  
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]  
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ] 
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ] 
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
That's what she said









Wow. lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Looking at these to replace the current OCZ Ram:

G.Skill 4GB PI

Foresee any compatibility issues?

I just bought a barely-used set from The Viper to replace my Mushkin 996580 in my sig rig. I was going to buy it brand new due to an overwhelming recommendation that I get this memory for my sig rig, but then I found The Viper's sale.









So yeah, get them! I'll be installing mine tomorrow (I've run out of gas for today).


----------



## Dilyn

Temps are a solid 58C on one core, 51C on the second. Major difference.
Either a bad cooler seat job (doubt it), or this chip is extremely NOT FLAT.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Temps are a solid 58C on one core, 51C on the second. Major difference.
Either a bad cooler seat job (doubt it), or this chip is extremely NOT FLAT.

set stock clocks. and run a few passes of linx see if the core temps are even.
i had some dulies with weird idle temps. idle temps dont mean anything...

if the cores are like..... 4+ c off in linx reseat re-grease ftw


----------



## Dilyn

When I first got this chip I did a stress test immediately to see what I got and the temps difference was still quite drastic.

I'll do a reseat... Check the flatness of both the heatsink and the CPU. Plan on doing some lap work anyways, so if it's really bad I'll just do it this weekend instead of on on of my breaks like I was planning.


----------



## Kristof

Can someone help me get my q6600 running @ 3.6ghz, please?

My system is ~2 years old and I only have a 550 watt power supply.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Can someone help me get my q6600 running @ 3.6ghz, please?

My system is ~2 years old and I only have a 550 watt power supply.

Uh, lemme think, yes! To start off, please post the vid of your chip, if you dont know how to do that then follow these steps:

Download CoreTemp, unzip and run the program.
In the listing, look for a listing called VID and post it here.

Then the fun starts


----------



## Dilyn

Then we'll tell you to fill out an M.I.T. Form (in my sig I have a link leading to all my stuff with an attachment that holds on XLS file that will help) with any previous overclocks that you've had on the chip, so we can get a fair idea on what to expect and whether or not what you want is attainable.
It's usually just a luck of the draw here though. Nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## Kristof

Ok, wow, thanks a lot for helping. I didnt think anyone would help, but I guess i found the right forum. Im really thankful.

Vid: 1.2500v
CPUZ:1.216v (Idle) <- I think that is bad, I have LLC enabled.

Is coretemp accurate? Because speedfan is reading my temps 10C lower.
If it is accurate, then I have exceeded the max of 70C many times







.
Im at stock settings right now and it says 39,39,35,42.
Speedfan on the other hand says 29,29,25,32.

Anyways, I saved up $10. So I think I will go get Arctic Silver 5 compound and apply it to the cpu. I have a Xigmatek HDT-S1283 cooling on top of it by the way.


----------



## Dilyn

Could you please add all of your specs into a rig here? It makes it easier on everyone









And yes, we are usually very quick to respond. Hell, I'm on almost all day!


----------



## Kristof

Ok, I finished adding my system. I will try to get Arctic Silver 5 compound and apply it. Right now i have a really cheap ceramic compound.

Any tips or links that shows how to properly apply it?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Ok, wow, thanks a lot for helping. I didnt think anyone would help, but I guess i found the right forum. Im really thankful.

Vid: 1.2500v
CPUZ:1.216v (Idle) <- I think that is bad, I have LLC enabled.

Is coretemp accurate? Because speedfan is reading my temps 10C lower.
If it is accurate, then I have exceeded the max of 70C many times







.
Im at stock settings right now and it says 39,39,35,42.
Speedfan on the other hand says 29,29,25,32.

Anyways, I saved up $10. So I think I will go get Arctic Silver 5 compound and apply it to the cpu. I have a Xigmatek HDT-S1283 cooling on top of it by the way.

Core Temp is accurate for the Q66 at the default settings(of coretemp). Don't worry about passing 70C, 80C is the new 70C. You have a good cooler if my memory serves me right and I'm thinking of the right one.

Read this post first, very important stuff in it.

Try this MIT for 3.0GHz(my voltages are almost always more than you need, thankfully you'll get more than just my opinion







)

Quote:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9.0
CPU Frequency .......................:3.006

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:334Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100Mhz

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: [Disabled]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [333Mhz]
System Memory Multiplier ............: [2.00B]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 668 Mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: [Auto]
tWTR.................................: [Auto]
tWR..................................: [Auto]
tRFC.................................: [Auto]
tRTP.................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: [Auto]

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: [Auto]
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: [Auto]

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore............................: 1.31250
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.26
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.760

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.28
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.760
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: [Auto]
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.10

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: [Auto]
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: [Auto]
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: [Auto]
Notes:

Try setting the two Reference oltages to [Auto] to start with, if it doesn't work then we can use custom settings.

Leave all the memory settings to [Auto] for now, we can fine tune them later.

Run prime for a half hour, report any and all behaviour, temps etc.

Good luck


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Ok, I finished adding my system. I will try to get Arctic Silver 5 compound and apply it. Right now i have a really cheap ceramic compound.

Any tips or links that shows how to properly apply it?

Linky Skip the lapping/sanding part.


----------



## Kristof

Wow, you guys are really helpful. Thank you very much. I've got to finish my homework (for high school) though...ugh.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Linky Skip the lapping/sanding part.

That's the guide I used when I mounted my CM Hyper 212+ which has the same type of base. Worked like a charm except I used Arctic Cooling MX-2 instead of AS-5 (not a fan of Arctic Silver as it takes WAY to long to break-in and needs to be re-applied once a year unlike MX2. 3, or 4 which have NO break-in period and don't need to be re-applied for 5 years).


----------



## Dilyn

MX-2 all the way


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ok... this Q6600 is giving me some issues and wondering if anyone can shed some light here.

Q6600 VID 1.325
Core Temps 19 21 19 16

445 x 9.0

CPU PLL 1.570 - 1.570
Term 1.280 - 1.520
CPU Ref 0.745 - 0.785
Vcore 1.7 - 1.7 (







)

Dram Volt 1.8 - 1.9
Dram Term 0.750 - 0.750
Ch-A Data vRef 0.75 - 0.75
Ch-B Data vRef 0.75 - 0.75
Ch-A Address vRef 0.75 - 0.75
Ch-B Address vRef 0.75 - 0.75

MCH Core 1.46 - 1.40
MCH/DRAM Ref 0.75 - 0.75
MCH Ref 0.76 - 0.80
ICH I/O 1.570 - 1.570
ICH Core 1.20 - 1.20

Skews are
100ps
150ps

Memory DDR3 4GB
534.1
5:6
8-8-8-20 60 2T

i can boot into windows and open memset, cpuz, et6 and everything is fine. Prime fails and freezes solid in .5 seconds.
If i try SuperPi 1M it makes it to the 4th loop and freezes then reboots.
With these settings i am not seeing BSOD just freezes and reboots.
The goal with this........... 42xx.x

Oh and a strange thing.... with these exact settings XP won't even load, if i drop FSB to 442 i can get into XP and run Wprime and SuperPi 1M

In Vista it loads and can move around inside windows i just cant stress it because it freezes instantly.

any help would be appreciated


----------



## NoGuru

Dave, that is too much vcore. Try giving it a lot more MCH.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

it just seems like i can't get it to boot no matter what with a lower vcore. with a vid of 1.325 its just not working to well no matter what settings.

these are current settings at 444*9
PLL 1.57
Term 1.52
Ref 0.670
Vcore 1.760

Dram Volt 1.90
MCH core 1.52
MCH Ref 0.80
I/O 1.57
ICH Core 1.20

these setting boot into XP i just can't do anything, it's not stable enough


----------



## TwoCables

I just finished cleaning my system and installing two new toys:

A new Samsung DVD-RW to replace an ASUS DVD-ROM
G.SKILL's F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI which I bought from The Viper for $110 shipped! (http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...l-pi-ddr2.html)
The memory replaced an older Mushkin kit #996580 which was called Mushkin's "XP" series when I bought it. It was very good memory, but not for the EP45-UD3P!

So, enter the G.SKILL F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI. Installation was amazing: I forgot to reconfigure the BIOS before the last shut down prior to installing the G.SKILLs, so upon the first bootup, my settings were 890 MHz, 5-4-4-15 using 2.06V (2.08V selected). Of course, that worked perfectly, but I still loaded optimized defaults, rebooted, went right back into the BIOS, and then made the following changes:

FSB clock from 445 to 450
System Memory Multiplier from 2.00D to 2.66D in order to achieve 1200 MHz
Memory voltage from 2.08V to 2.1V. Although now it's 2.08V in HWMonitor, so I will increase it once more in order to achieve 2.1V
After that, I went through the rest of the M.I.T. to make sure everything else was good to go, and then I pressed F10 and it booted right up. I admit that I was surprised that it booted right up without any problems, and I'm still a bit surprised that it's still working!

So, here's my new M.I.T. (for the curious: the font below is Courier New in order to maintain proper text alignment):

Code:


Code:


CPU = E8400 E0
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.6)
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = G.SKILL F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.05 GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 (set manually)

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 9 (it says 11 to its left)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 9 (it says 11 to its left)

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.33125
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.260
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.590
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.260
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.738
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100 (2.08V in Hardware Monitor)
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

But, I'm going to adjust the DRAM Voltage right now in order to get 2.1V in HWMonitor.









Anyway, all that's left now is overclocking the memory! I have never overclocked memory before, so I'm a little bit excited.

But so far, I think I have noticed that certain things are just a little bit faster, such as just simple web browsing. So yeah: so far, so good!


----------



## Dilyn

Overclocking memory isn't that challenging.
Well, except for finding some speeds that will work


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Overclocking memory isn't that challenging.
Well, except for finding some speeds that will work










That's comforting. Thank you!

And I'm still noticing that it seems faster while just doing my usual thing here on OCN. Y'know, it actually feels more stable with this memory installed. That could be the placebo effect, but still; I can't deny the feeling.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


it just seems like i can't get it to boot no matter what with a lower vcore. with a vid of 1.325 its just not working to well no matter what settings.

these are current settings at 444*9
PLL 1.57
Term 1.52
Ref 0.670
Vcore 1.760

Dram Volt 1.90
MCH core 1.52
MCH Ref 0.80
I/O 1.57
ICH Core 1.20

these setting boot into XP i just can't do anything, it's not stable enough


 IDK, even using DICE I don't go past 1.70
Have you played with all the ref's and Skews?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


IDK, even using DICE I don't go past 1.70
Have you played with all the ref's and Skews?


yes. Sergio and I went thru everything. If i boot and stay around 3820.2 or so, i can run about 5 min of prime then BSOD.

like now im booting in windows at 3825.5
425*9

PLL 1.61
Term 1.56
Ref 0.76
Vcore 1.58750

Dram 1.8

MCH core 1.70
i/o 1.57
ich core 1.20

510.1 
5:6
7-7-7-19 58 2T

if i try to go further i get bsod.

eh... f*** it. selling the q6600 as well.


----------



## 12Cores

I plan to hold on to my socket 775 as long as possible and was considering moving up from my E6500 wolfdale @ 4ghz to a Q8400. What kind a performance increase should expect from the quad if any? Clearly I am not a gamer(Radeon HD 4650).

Thanks


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *12Cores* 
I plan to hold on to my socket 775 as long as possible and was considering moving up from my E6500 wolfdale @ 4ghz to a Q8400. What kind a performance increase should expect from the quad if any? Clearly I am not a gamer(Radeon HD 4650).

Thanks

What's the purpose of your machine right now?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 

eh... f*** it

I know exactly how you feel, but 3.8 is pretty good


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
What's the purpose of your machine right now?

I use my PC for everything but gaming, I just don't want to be left out in the cold 2-3 yrs from with a dual core processor on a dead socket. Wanted to upgrade to quad to try and extend the life of my current build. I just don't how much better it could be than what I have now, this PC eats everything. I am just not sure that will be the case 2-3 years from now. In a perfect world I would build an new rig around a i5-750 just don't have the funds right now.

Thanks


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *12Cores* 
I use my PC for everything but gaming, I just don't want to be left out in the cold 2-3 yrs from with a dual core processor on a dead socket. Wanted to upgrade to quad to try and extend the life of my current build. I just don't how much better it could be than what I have now, this PC eats everything. I am just not sure that will be the case 2-3 years from now. In a perfect world I would build an new rig around a i5-750 just don't have the funds right now.

Thanks

Well, the reason I ask is that because you'll only see a big improvement is if you transcode video/audio and video editing. A good Q8400 will do about 3.8-4.0 on a good air cooler. So if you don't do the three things listed above frequently you won't really see a noticeable difference


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
I know exactly how you feel, but 3.8 is pretty good

ya... i was able to get 4095.19 and the temps never got above 26c... just froze every few seconds...

so F*** It...

so now im torn between 1156 or 1366...
wanna keep my A-Data DDR3 2000G's if i go 1156, But going X58 im gonna need triple channel and at that rate i might as well sell the A-Data Dual channels..

gonna keep the current sig rig for the time being, although with UD3P Rev 1.6's bringing in 150.00 + on ebay it's almost tempting to sell that as well...

Goodbye Socket 775


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
ya... i was able to get 4095.19 and the temps never got above 26c... just froze every few seconds...

so F*** It...

so now im torn between 1156 or 1366...
wanna keep my A-Data DDR3 2000G's if i go 1156, But going X58 im gonna need triple channel and at that rate i might as well sell the A-Data Dual channels..

gonna keep the current sig rig for the time being, although with UD3P Rev 1.6's bringing in 150.00 + on ebay it's almost tempting to sell that as well...

Goodbye Socket 775


----------



## DaRookie

Hello Fellaz,

I've been using the UD3P for close to a year and absolutely luv it. Best motherboard I've purchase in a long time. Recently I tried to get my quad to 3.6ghz but no success as of yet. I've been researching by reading articles and visiting other forums and there are a few concerns that I need to be enlighten on.

1. First what is the max NB voltage for the UD3P?
2. What's the Max CPU Term for the mobo/quad.
3. True/False - CPU PLL only help PC to boot up and doesn't help stabilize Oc'ed
4. How do I calculate CPU Reference/ and what does it do?
5. There was something about this setting called skrew or screw that also help stabilize the CPU. Where is it located at on the mobo if there is any.

My quad have a low multiplier of 7.5 and for it to reach 3.6ghz I have to push the mobo to 480fsb. This requires a lot of voltage and I'm really not too comfortable pushing it over 1.362. Therefore, what other settings on the mobo can I increase to achieve my goal w/o going over 1.362?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaRookie* 
Hello Fellaz,

I've been using the UD3P for close to a year and absolutely luv it. Best motherboard I've purchase in a long time. Recently I tried to get my quad to 3.6ghz but no success as of yet. I've been researching by reading articles and visiting other forums and there are a few concerns that I need to be enlighten on.

1. First what is the max NB voltage for the UD3P?
2. What's the Max CPU Term for the mobo/quad.
3. True/False - CPU PLL only help PC to boot up and doesn't help stabilize Oc'ed
4. How do I calculate CPU Reference/ and what does it do?
5. There was something about this setting called skrew or screw that also help stabilize the CPU. Where is it located at on the mobo if there is any.

My quad have a low multiplier of 7.5 and for it to reach 3.6ghz I have to push the mobo to 480fsb. This requires a lot of voltage and I'm really not too comfortable pushing it over 1.362. Therefore, what other settings on the mobo can I increase to achieve my goal w/o going over 1.362?

1. Keep the NB temp under 70ish, with stock sinks I'd say around 1.50 for 24/7
2. Max ideal term, should not really exceed 1.46-1.48 for 24/7, 1.60 max for benching
3,4. See link below
5. Cpu an Mch skews are located under Advanced Clock Control
6. If cpu needs more vcore it needs more vcore, why are you uncomfortable over 1.3625? What're load temps?

Check this post out, should explain some things.


----------



## DaRookie

Load temps are 59c, 56c, 67c, 64c using Real Temp.

I a lot people said going over 1.362 would make the CPU degrade. So I wanted to keep it at max recommended voltage or under.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaRookie* 
Load temps are 59c, 56c, 67c, 64c using Real Temp.

I a lot people said going over 1.362 would make the CPU degrade. So I wanted to keep it at max recommended voltage or under.

The actual maximum safe voltage for Intel's 45nm Core2 series (including both their Duos and Quads in this series) is 1.45V for most of them, including the Q9300. The voltage of 1.362 (1.3625V, actually) is just the maximum VID in the "VID Voltage Range". So, 1.3625V is the absolute maximum voltage that a motherboard would ever be able to get out of a CPU while overclocking with the voltage set to Auto. So, this is one reason why it's important to avoid the Auto setting.

Also, the maximum safe temperature is closer to 100Â°C. The 71.4Â°C is just the Thermal Specification, and it has nothing to do with the core temperature.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaRookie* 
Load temps are 59c, 56c, 67c, 64c using Real Temp.

I a lot people said going over 1.362 would make the CPU degrade. So I wanted to keep it at max recommended voltage or under.

Yea, what TwoCables said, also don't worry about degradation, you'll end up upgrading before you even come close to the end of the chip's life


----------



## DaRookie

After reading your comments, B7ADE & TwoCables, I'm going for 3.6ghz again as we speak. Hopefully I can get it stable without going voltage crazy, thanks guys.


----------



## xtnod

Anyone know of a chipset waterblock for the UD3R?


----------



## DaRookie

I failed at 3.6 again and now I can't get 3.5 stable anymore... what's causing this?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtnod*


Anyone know of a chipset waterblock for the UD3R?


I think I have an EK 05 on my NB, or something like that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaRookie*


I failed at 3.6 again and now I can't get 3.5 stable anymore... what's causing this?


Most likely your skrews







and, or ref's. Wish I had more time to explain, but gotta head to the Tigers game.


----------



## Dilyn

Alright. Let's try this one again









Since I bought this CPU used, with none of the original packaging or anything, I figure I have absolutely nothing to lose by lapping it. Right? And since I've got some free cash to blow, I figure why not do it now?

So if I could just get a list of what grits to get (I want a mirror finish. I want to see myself in this thing!), that would be great. 
And some tips or tricks would be nice.

All I know right now is that I need to do it on a glass surface (my desk is glass







) and I should do a couple passes, turn it 90 degrees, a couple more, 90 more degrees, etc. But that's about it.









Anything at all is appreciated.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *12Cores*


I plan to hold on to my socket 775 as long as possible and was considering moving up from my E6500 wolfdale @ 4ghz to a Q8400. What kind a performance increase should expect from the quad if any? Clearly I am not a gamer(Radeon HD 4650).

Thanks


The Q8400 only has a multiplier of 8 as opposed to the 11 multi on your E6500. With your PC-6400 ram you might not be able to get to the necessary 500FSB to run the Q8400 at 4.0GHz, even if the cpu is capable of it.

You would double the cache though. That helps in some things.

But really, unless you are running one of the distributed computing programs like [email protected], video encoding, or like to run a BUNCH of applications at the same time (I'm not talking e-mail and a browser either) you probably won't notice the difference.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Depending on how concave it is start with either 220 or 400 grit wet dry. Then go to 600, 800, 100, 1200, then finish it off with 2000.

Note that anything after 800grit is purely cosmetic and won't affect the temps. Most of the time 600 is far enough. Tape the sand paper to the desk, put a couple of drops of water in it for lubrication, and have at it. I normally use some 2" wide masking tape to tape up the sides and back of the cpu (covering up the small holes in the side of the IHS) to prevent any moisture getting in it.

I would take a pic of the IHS showing the cpu info before you start though. It might come in handy if you ever try to sell it.


----------



## B7ADE

I did about 10 passes on each side before rotating, thats the only thing I feel that needs to be added.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Unfortunately, only FD and FE has Quick Boot where as FB doesn't (you have FB).

I have used FB a few times now (to enable my system to run Vantage because for some strange reason it won't run with FD or FE), so I can now make a comparison: my personal opinion on FB is that I strongly dislike it because it takes much longer to POST. Even FD and FE without Quick Boot enabled are faster.

Fortunately, the BIOS flashing procedure is quick and painless with a USB flash drive, so I don't really mind switching back and forth between FB and FE just to run Vantage whenever I want. So, I have switched back and forth between FB and FE at least a couple dozen times now and my system is still running just fine.

In other words, if you find that you can no longer run Vantage (it will be unable to scan your system info) with FD or FE, then I can show you how to easily set yourself up so that you can be able to switch between the two without losing a single configuration each time you flash (you'd have a customized version of both FB and FD/FE).

Hey! Whoa! Great wisdom? Far from it!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Yep. Mine's definitely much more upside down than that. lol Those bastards.










Anyway, I have a new question that just came up: is this normal for the EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.06?










I'm referring to the Manufacturer and Model fields being grayed out and blank.

The reason why I'm asking is because I can't get Vantage to run. I purchased my own copy of it, and I'm also using the latest BIOS. I'm also running Vantage "as administrator".

I think I have figured out what the problem is with BOTH of these issues. I was having the same problem with Vantage throwing a "Com surrogate" error message and had the same info missing in CPU-Z. While I was playing with my system last night trying to recover from the bad SATA data cables and corrupted MBR I flashed the bios several times. What I found out was I can run FD or FE as long as I do NOT enable the Fast/Quick Boot option and have CPU-Z show all of it's info and run Vantage. If I enable Fast Boot AND Overclock at all CPU-Z loses the info again and Vantage throws the Com Surrogate error again. Once I enable Fast Boot even a bios clear doesn't fix it, I have to flash back to FB, load safe defaults, reboot, reflash to FD or FE, load safe defaults, reboot, then reset the bios as needed. The second or two I would save on a boot with Fast Boot Enabled isn't worth it to me since my system is running 24/7 anyway. The only time I reboot if when I install something that requires it or Windows 7 crashes.

What I think is happening is with Fast Boot enabled the bios doesn't read all of the info that CPU-Z and Vantage need to fill in their reports. I think it's sensor related as none of the Monitoring programs can pick up my +12v rail when it happens. That's my theory at least until someone comes up with a better one. At least it's someplace to start.

I would be interested if the above holds true for anyone else with a UP3P Rev 1.6.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Hmmm....

Quote:

Com surrogate
i get this error running XP Pro 32Bit standard and Tiny versions... on a brand new USB3P, New Drive(s), new cables, new everything... I just associated the error with a file from XP that wasn't up to date. Because running Vista Tiny 32bit, Win7 32bit full versions and tiny versions of both and Win7 64bit all runinng the same equipment listed i don't get the errors. and my cpuz all on Os's show full info on the motherboard


----------



## PapaSmurf

Futuremark is working on an update to fix that error. It's supposed to be finished, but they haven't released it yet as they are still testing it. They were having problems figuring out what was causing it, but one of their theories was bios incompatibility from what I read on their forums. I hadn't had any problems running 3DMark99 thru 2006 on my UD3P under XP32-SP3 even with the missing info in CPU-Z. But as soon as I would try to run Win 7 on it with the same bios settings it would throw that darn Com Surrogate error at me on ANY version of 3DMark. With all of the crap going on yesterday I decided to see if I would play around with the different bios versions to see what I could figure out.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Futuremark is working on an update to fix that error. It's supposed to be finished, but they haven't released it yet as they are still testing it. They were having problems figuring out what was causing it, but one of their theories was bios incompatibility from what I read on their forums. I hadn't had any problems running 3DMark99 thru 2006 on my UD3P under XP32-SP3 even with the missing info in CPU-Z. But as soon as I would try to run Win 7 on it with the same bios settings it would throw that darn Com Surrogate error at me on ANY version of 3DMark. With all of the crap going on yesterday I decided to see if I would play around with the different bios versions to see what I could figure out.

Ya. On XP 32 SP2 i can run 3DMark01 SE and that's it. Anything beyond that i get the error. On Vista/Win7 i can run them all. Oh well...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I think I have figured out what the problem is with BOTH of these issues. I was having the same problem with Vantage throwing a "Com surrogate" error message and had the same info missing in CPU-Z. While I was playing with my system last night trying to recover from the bad SATA data cables and corrupted MBR I flashed the bios several times. What I found out was I can run FD or FE as long as I do NOT enable the Fast/Quick Boot option and have CPU-Z show all of it's info and run Vantage. If I enable Fast Boot AND Overclock at all CPU-Z loses the info again and Vantage throws the Com Surrogate error again. Once I enable Fast Boot even a bios clear doesn't fix it, I have to flash back to FB, load safe defaults, reboot, reflash to FD or FE, load safe defaults, reboot, then reset the bios as needed. The second or two I would save on a boot with Fast Boot Enabled isn't worth it to me since my system is running 24/7 anyway. The only time I reboot if when I install something that requires it or Windows 7 crashes.

What I think is happening is with Fast Boot enabled the bios doesn't read all of the info that CPU-Z and Vantage need to fill in their reports. I think it's sensor related as none of the Monitoring programs can pick up my +12v rail when it happens. That's my theory at least until someone comes up with a better one. At least it's someplace to start.

I would be interested if the above holds true for anyone else with a UP3P Rev 1.6.

Omg I could kiss you, dude. Thank you for sharing this! Disabling Quick Boot was and is the solution! Due to this discovery, I noticed a major difference: with Quick Boot enabled, the motherboard doesn't verify the DMI pool data. But with it disabled, it _does_! So, I then decided to find out just what "DMI pool data" actually is. Here's a Wikipedia article that I found:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop...ment_Interface

Here is one point that I think is important:

Quote:

Before the introduction of DMI, no standardized source of information could provide details about components in a personal computer.
So to me, this explains why Vantage, CPU-Z and the Windows Experience Index draw a huge blank. Well, at least WEI draws a blank for me. But with Quick Boot disabled, everything runs just as it should! Best of all, I'm only having to wait about 3 seconds longer for my system to reboot which is still way faster than BIOS version FB!


----------



## PapaSmurf

That must be it. Now that I think about it I don't remember seeing the DMI Updated line when booting up with it enabled. Looks like all of the pieces are starting to come together.







FB really drags out the Intel AHCI detection doesn't it. I think that takes half of the total time.

Now someone please tell me what I have to do to get software Crossfire on my UD3P and two HIS HD4670s. I don't have any bridges and the only one I have access to locally is way too short to reach.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That must be it. Now that I think about it I don't remember seeing the DMI Updated line when booting up with it enabled. Looks like all of the pieces are starting to come together.







FB really drags out the Intel AHCI detection doesn't it. I think that takes half of the total time.

They certainly are coming together. It feels really good to finally have everything working perfectly as opposed to having certain things being gimped and not knowing why, and I owe it all to you and the accidental discovery you made!









And yeah, FB takes like 7 or 8 seconds to load the AHCI BIOS, and then a few more for the DMI pool verification! My reboot time with FB is 43 seconds, but with FD & FE, it's 32 seconds with Quick Boot disabled! It was only three seconds faster at 29 seconds with it enabled! Not bad!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Well you pointed me in the right direction to start with. I never would have tried FB if I hadn't seen your earlier post about it (took me forever to dig that one out of this thread to quote it). Once I got to that point I just tried to figure out what the difference was between the two that would cause the problem.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Well you pointed me in the right direction to start with. I never would have tried FB if I hadn't seen your earlier post about it (took me forever to dig that one out of this thread to quote it). Once I got to that point I just tried to figure out what the difference was between the two that would cause the problem.

It may not seem like a big deal, but I'm extremely grateful to you for taking the time to figure that out. I never even considered it because I didn't stop to think _"Well, the only difference is Quick Boot, so let's see what happens when I disable Quick Boot using FD and FE so I can spot the difference"_.







I mean, it should have bee obvious since each and every bootup with FB caused the DMI pool to be verified. lol

But hey - this is why I love OCN.


----------



## B7ADE

About to go volt mod my 470, wish me luck!


----------



## bk7794

trying for 500 FSB. What voltages am I looking at?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

500 fsb? maybe around 1.31


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Depending on how concave it is start with either 220 or 400 grit wet dry. Then go to 600, 800, 100, 1200, then finish it off with 2000.

Note that anything after 800grit is purely cosmetic and won't affect the temps. Most of the time 600 is far enough. Tape the sand paper to the desk, put a couple of drops of water in it for lubrication, and have at it. I normally use some 2" wide masking tape to tape up the sides and back of the cpu (covering up the small holes in the side of the IHS) to prevent any moisture getting in it.

I would take a pic of the IHS showing the cpu info before you start though. It might come in handy if you ever try to sell it.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
I did about 10 passes on each side before rotating, thats the only thing I feel that needs to be added.

Thanks guys! I'll go and pickup some sand paper on Monday on my way to the rec center for my workout.
Can't wait to get started with this. However, I'll need to run some tests before I do the lap job, so it probably won't be started on until Wednesday, and that's if I don't have much homework to do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Now someone please tell me what I have to do to get software Crossfire on my UD3P and two HIS HD4670s. I don't have any bridges and the only one I have access to locally is way too short to reach.









I think I have a spare bridge in my basement from my 5770... How long does it need to be?


----------



## B7ADE

To anyone who cares, the gtx 470 voltmod was a complete success, i've set the voltage offset to +0.150v. I are happy!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
About to go volt mod my 470, wish me luck!









Now that is what I like to hear









We got a lot of smart people on this thread, good job finding the CPU-Z fix guys.









Dilyn, make sure you do not apply pressure when lapping.

Edit: nice work B7ADE, now bench the crap out of that thing!!!


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
now bench the crap out of that thing!!!

On it sire!


----------



## Marke

Can someone post a Bios Temp-let for a Q8400 on a EP45-UD3P Rev.1.0 that could help get me at 4.0mhz I'm running 4 1gig sticks of Micron 555-12 rated at 667 Dram Volt 18000 Cooler Master hyper 212


----------



## cr1

How is that Cooler Master 212?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Can someone post a Bios Temp-let for a Q8400 on a EP45-UD3P Rev.1.0 that could help get me at 4.0mhz I'm running 4 1gig sticks of Micron 555-12 rated at 667 Dram Volt 18000 Cooler Master hyper 212

If your ram tops out at 667mhz it'll stop the chip from doing 4ghz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Can someone post a Bios Temp-let for a Q8400 on a EP45-UD3P Rev.1.0 that could help get me at 4.0mhz I'm running 4 1gig sticks of Micron 555-12 rated at 667 Dram Volt 18000 Cooler Master hyper 212

If the ram is PC2-5300 (DDR2-667) ram the chances of getting a Q8400 to 4GHz is somewhere between slim and none. A Q8400 has a multiplier of 8 which would require a FSB of 500, and I haven't seen any DDR2-667 yet that can overclock that much. At spec speed that ram is rated for a 333fsb. You'll be lucky to get it to 400fsb, let alone 500. You'll probably need some PC2-8500 (DDR2-1066) to get that Q8400 to 4GHz.

I like the Hyper 212+ (haven't tried a 212). Not quite as good as a TRUE, but at half the price is an excellent bang for the buck cooler. Comes with an excellent fan.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Dilyn, make sure you do not apply pressure when lapping.

Ya I've heard that that's a major no-no


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Dilyn, make sure you do not apply pressure when lapping.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Ya I've heard that that's a major no-no









That's where the water comes into play. It allows the cpu to glide across the sand paper. If you use the paper dry it takes more effort and one tends to apply more pressure than necessary. So make sure that you get Wet/Dry sand paper designed for METAL, not sand paper designed for wood. You might need to look in the Automotive Section of the store or go to an AutoZone, Advanced, Bumper to Bumper, O"Reilly, NAPA, Car Quest, etc. auto parts store to get some. You'll only need a sheet or two of each, especially the the finer grits.


----------



## Marke

I have it running @ 400 X 8 = 3.20mhz the memory is clocked at 800 all seems stable.
What should I try next ?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That's where the water comes into play. It allows the cpu to glide across the sand paper. If you use the paper dry it takes more effort and one tends to apply more pressure than necessary. So make sure that you get Wet/Dry sand paper designed for METAL, not sand paper designed for wood. You might need to look in the Automotive Section of the store or go to an AutoZone, Advanced, Bumper to Bumper, O"Reilly, NAPA, Car Quest, etc. auto parts store to get some. You'll only need a sheet or two of each, especially the the finer grits.

Awww you mean I might not be able to run to the local Ace Hardware that's a five minute drive away AND on my way to the rec center to pick it up?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
I have it running @ 400 X 8 = 3.20mhz the memory is clocked at 800 all seems stable.
What should I try next ?

Keep raising the fsb in small increments until it becomes unstable. Try raising the vcore and vdimm a notch or two when that happens.

And go to your Control Panel and fill in your system specs so we know what all of your hardware is that you are working with. There might be other items that will affect your Overclock.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Awww you mean I might not be able to run to the local Ace Hardware that's a five minute drive away AND on my way to the rec center to pick it up?

Ace Hardware would more than likely have it. It's well worth the time to check.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Ace Hardware would more than likely have it. It's well worth the time to check.

I will also be picking up some white paint while I'm there.

I've got plans


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sounds scary. Make sure to post pics and maybe a work log if it get's that involved.


----------



## Marke

OK got it going @ 8 x 425 now 3.40 mhz and change memory is doing 850 my video card is a 9800GT no sound or other cards just 2 drives and 2 dvd a rom and burner
Easy tune says the temp is 104f
I have my Dram volt bumped from 18000 to 19000 cpu Vcore from 128750 to 129750
Running a EP45-UD3P Rev.1.0 with the F11C beta Bios

Whats to do next?
I tried to hit 3.50 earlier and it freeze up in windows but this 340 seems stable

I have like zero experience over clocking fun playing with it just don't want to fry the cpu learning








Just build this system the other day
Whats a good program to run to test if its stable ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Keep raising the fsb in small increments until it becomes unstable. Try raising the vcore and vdimm a notch or two when that happens.

And go to your Control Panel and fill in your system specs so we know what all of your hardware is that you are working with. There might be other items that will affect your Overclock.

Ace Hardware would more than likely have it. It's well worth the time to check.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
OK got it going @ 8 x 425 now 3.40 mhz and change memory is doing 850 my video card is a 9800GT no sound or other cards just 2 drives and 2 dvd a rom and burner
Easy tune says the temp is 104f
I have my Dram volt bumped from 18000 to 19000 cpu Vcore from 128750 to 129750
Running a EP45-UD3P Rev.1.0 with the F11C beta Bios

Whats to do next?
I tried to hit 3.50 earlier and it freeze up in windows but this 340 seems stable

I have like zero experience over clocking fun playing with it just don't want to fry the cpu learning








Just build this system the other day
Whats a good program to run to test if its stable ?


Newbie Guide to Overclocking ~ Lord Xeb

Intel Overclocking Guide ~ NoAffinity
Intel Overclocking Redefined ~ pauldovi
All the information you need should be in these threads. You should read them


----------



## Dilyn

And the 'Setting up UD3* Voltages' thread is a good read if you haven't hit that one up just yet









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Sounds scary. Make sure to post pics and maybe a work log if it get's that involved.









Oh there'll be pics all right.


----------



## catalan

Hey yall, new member here. Got my hands on a ud3p rev1.1 for $75. Got a Q6600 G0 here unfortunately it's 1.325 VID







trying to get at least 3.4ghz stable, would like 3.6, but I think the 1.325 vid is going to hold me back.

I'm coming from a ep35-ds3l and these BIOS are rather different. I appreciate any help/advice, ty.


----------



## Marke

Thanks for the links I'm reading all that stuff for days but nothing better then to post questions here in the GA-EP45-UD3 forum on overclock.net where the overclock masters live and have direct experience with your particular board and cpu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 


Newbie Guide to Overclocking ~ Lord Xeb

Intel Overclocking Guide ~ NoAffinity
Intel Overclocking Redefined ~ pauldovi
All the information you need should be in these threads. You should read them


----------



## B7ADE

Major bonage just happened to my comp, I think the PSU is shot or something else is at play 470 got effed, off to make a post about it.

Here's the post :http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...l#post10668834

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Thanks for the links I'm reading all that stuff for days but nothing better then to post questions here in the GA-EP45-UD3 forum on overclock.net where the overclock masters live and have direct experience with your particular board and cpu

This.

xlastshotx: instead of directing him to those threads and then saying that "all" of the information he needs "should" be in those threads, and then saying _"You should read them."_, why not just help him instead? You know, put some effort into it.

What if you were to ask for help on here hoping for a discussion only to have somebody give you a link to Google saying, _"All of the information you need can be found through this. You should use it."_? Worse yet, what if you already did?

There's almost nothing worse than somebody just simply directing somebody to those threads when all they want is for somebody to help them - especially when the person says that they've already studied the threads.

Ok, so for example: when I was new to overclocking, I studied the threads too. But the end result was that I still needed to make a thread about it so that I could get "live" help (which is one of the reasons why I joined this thread). I didn't want to do it on my own while just relying on those guides. Yes, the guides are nice, but it's much better to get help from people so that you're not doing everything yourself.

So why don't I help him? Because there are at least a half a dozen others in this thread who are way better at overclocking the Q8400 on this motherboard than I am. I've only overclocked the E8400 on this motherboard, and I haven't even really put that much effort into it yet.

And finally: did you carefully read his reply? Or, did you just see that he is looking for help with overclocking and then just quickly post the links to those threads? I mean, think about it: this is the Gigabyte EP45-UD3 Series Owner's Guide. So, what could possibly be a better thread than this for him to hold a discussion about overclocking his Q8400 on his EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.0?

I guess all I'm saying is this: you have a 45nm Core2 Quad, so maybe you can help him instead of just redirecting him to those threads.


----------



## bk7794

I dont get it. I have a faster Ram speed and everything and then my gflops go down..I don't get it. I think my ram is crapping out.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marke*


Thanks for the links I'm reading all that stuff for days but nothing better then to post questions here in the GA-EP45-UD3 forum on overclock.net where the overclock masters live and have direct experience with your particular board and cpu


Max voltage for 45nm CPUs is 1.45v vcore mate. So don't be afraid to raise that








If I were you, I would raise my FSB by 25 and just keep trying it until it craps out on you. Once that happens, lower if 50 and stress test it (Prime95 will work nicely. Note that that is the 32bit version, and if you have 64bit you'll need to go download the 64bit version). Run a Small FFTs test for a couple hours (~6-8 hours is the recommended).

Now, I would love for you to go read the thread that I suggested you read, as it explains a lot of what we're dealing with on this board and has some very important information that everyone should know. If you've already read it, great! If you haven't, get to it!
Feel free to ask more questions when you feel the need. We're here to help.


----------



## mm67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


I dont get it. I have a faster Ram speed and everything and then my gflops go down..I don't get it. I think my ram is crapping out.


Maybe you have too low Vcore voltage, this is how my system runs with correct Vcore:









And this is what happens when I take Vcore down by just 1 click, everything else is exactly the same:


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
I dont get it. I have a faster Ram speed and everything and then my gflops go down..I don't get it. I think my ram is crapping out.


Quote:

Memory
OCZ Vista upgrade 800mhz
this is from his sig rig... 800mhz memory is only gonna go so far... and with what your running it will be a major limiting factor for a lot of things including overclock.. the overclock is going to be related to the video card overclock..
i would suggest just looking for faster memory.
these 2 link would be a major improvement over what you have.
Proven Memory On These Boards

What I Run and Works Very Well

Or Any of The 3 On This Page
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...8PC2%209600%29

GL


----------



## xtnod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I think I have an EK 05 on my NB, or something like that.


I cant seem to find info on this. I had a swiftech universal one, but my evga 680i sli died and now i have a ud3r on the way and looks like the swiftech one wont fit.


----------



## Dev Bin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's where the water comes into play. It allows the cpu to glide across the sand paper. If you use the paper dry it takes more effort and one tends to apply more pressure than necessary. So make sure that you get Wet/Dry sand paper designed for METAL, not sand paper designed for wood. You might need to look in the Automotive Section of the store or go to an AutoZone, Advanced, Bumper to Bumper, O"Reilly, NAPA, Car Quest, etc. auto parts store to get some. You'll only need a sheet or two of each, especially the the finer grits.


Here are my 2 cents....

Lots of water, not just a drop or two. The water actually lubes and cleans....so if you have not enough water, the sandpaper will become clogged. Wet/dry sandpaper is mostly used, in the automotive world by people doing body/paint work. I personally do not tape down the paper, I just hold it down, used LOTS of water, and when the water turns copper colour, I just rinse it off. You'll know that you haven't used enough water if the wet/dry sandpaper becomes clogged. Also, I have to agree with whomever stated that going beyond 800 grit is strictly cosmetic. Consider aluminium foil that's used for baking. The shiny side actually reflects heat. So it is possible that too shiny a surface could be more harmful that beneficial.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dev Bin*


Here are my 2 cents....

Lots of water, not just a drop or two. The water actually lubes and cleans....so if you have not enough water, the sandpaper will become clogged. Wet/dry sandpaper is mostly used, in the automotive world by people doing body/paint work. I personally do not tape down the paper, I just hold it down, used LOTS of water, and when the water turns copper colour, I just rinse it off. You'll know that you haven't used enough water if the wet/dry sandpaper becomes clogged. Also, I have to agree with whomever stated that going beyond 800 grit is strictly cosmetic. Consider aluminium foil that's used for baking. The shiny side actually reflects heat. So it is possible that too shiny a surface could be more harmful that beneficial.


Interesting








Will keep that in mind while working. Thanks mate.

When did I get 5,000 posts


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marke*


OK got it going @ 8 x 425 now 3.40 mhz and change memory is doing 850 my video card is a 9800GT no sound or other cards just 2 drives and 2 dvd a rom and burner
Easy tune says the temp is 104f 
I have my Dram volt bumped from 18000 to 19000 cpu Vcore from 128750 to 129750 
Running a EP45-UD3P Rev.1.0 with the F11C beta Bios

Whats to do next?
I tried to hit 3.50 earlier and it freeze up in windows but this 340 seems stable

I have like zero experience over clocking fun playing with it just don't want to fry the cpu learning








Just build this system the other day 
Whats a good program to run to test if its stable ?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marke*


Thanks for the links I'm reading all that stuff for days but nothing better then to post questions here in the GA-EP45-UD3 forum on overclock.net where the overclock masters live and have direct experience with your particular board and cpu


There is a good chance that you are hitting the limit of your memory, if you memory is stock 667Mhz. You can try to raise the vcore voltage (cpu) up a notch or two and see if the computer stops freezing. Also I would recommend bumping up the Northbridge voltage (MCH Core) since you have 4 sticks of ram installed. That will probably help stabilize it a bit.

A couple tips, temperatures relating to pc stuff is almost always said in Celsius. And I would highly recommend that you fill out your system information, it would make it much easier for people to help you. Go to "User CP > Add System > Fill out the spaces with the parts you actually have > Save"

For stress testing the cpu and memory I usually like to use Orthos which you can get for free Here. I also like to use IntelBurn Test which you can get Here.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtnod*


I cant seem to find info on this. I had a swiftech universal one, but my evga 680i sli died and now i have a ud3r on the way and looks like the swiftech one wont fit.



This is the one hes talking about - EK 5.


----------



## Kristof

I managed to get Shin-Etsu MicroSi X23-7783D thermal paste and it made a world of difference. My Prime95 100% temps went down from ~80C to a solid 40C. I also applied some to my 9800gt and it went down from 62C to 52C during game play. And I also managed to get another 120mm fan right in front of my Hard Drives, but it wont run.









Anyways I am ready to oveclock my q6600 from stock to 3.6ghz and possibly more...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Kristoff, there is no way that the Shin-Etsu alone would make that much of a difference in your cpu temps. It simply isn't possible. There had to be some other issues there, most likely a very poor installation of TIM and/or the heatsink originally. The difference between the very best TIM and the very worst TIM is less than 10C, and it is extremely rare for it to be that much.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Kristoff, there is no way that the Shin-Etsu alone would make that much of a difference in your cpu temps. It simply isn't possible. There had to be some other issues there, most likely a very poor installation of TIM and/or the heatsink originally. The difference between the very best TIM and the very worst TIM is less than 10C, and it is extremely rare for it to be that much.


Indeed.
I saw an 8C drop in temps when switching from AS5 to MX-2. But I also added a push-pull setup, which probably increased the temps difference









But ya you probably did something wrong the first time. At least the issue has been sorted out and you're running at a VERY cool temperature


----------



## Kristof

Yeah, my first cheap ceramic thermal paste job was 2 years ago...I must have put it on poorly.

Well, Im gonna be busy the whole week. So if any can get me started on overclocking, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## catalan

can someone help me at getting my q6600 g0 1.325vid at atleast 3.4ghz. I've read the article on voltage and it's still a little confusing compared to the ep35-ds3l. i currently have the chip at 3ghz at stock voltage


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


can someone help me at getting my q6600 g0 1.325vid at atleast 3.4ghz. I've read the article on voltage and it's still a little confusing compared to the ep35-ds3l. i currently have the chip at 3ghz at stock voltage


Lets start with this..
do you have Easy Tune 6 installed on your machine?


----------



## Kristof

Do I need Easytune6 as well? I can navigate the BIOS well.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

right i know, but sometimes using ET6 will allow you to make fine tune adjustments while in windows.

i have a few settings for a Q6600 but on a EP45T DDR3 board.
1,2VTT (term) and put .785 on CPU and .80 on MCH
THEN you move ONLY VTT to 1,62 letting other values change auto

or

Vcore 1,6 / PLL 1,57 / VTT 1,46 / MCH 1,52

depends on what your shooting for.. some others will be adding to this im sure.


----------



## Kristof

Im shooting for 3.6ghz.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Lets start with this..
do you have Easy Tune 6 installed on your machine?

i do not have easy tune as i oc through bios.


----------



## Kristof

Can anyone help Catalan and I to overclock our q6600's?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dev Bin* 
. Consider aluminium foil that's used for baking. The shiny side actually reflects heat. So it is possible that too shiny a surface could be more harmful that beneficial.

This is not true, it does not matter what side of the foil you use, there is no temp difference. If I watch TV its the History channel or Discovery and they just did a special on Aluminum.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
This is the one hes talking about - EK 5.

Thanks Hoss!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Can anyone help Catalan and I to overclock our q6600's?

I would start by increasing FSB until it won't boot, then back it up a bit.


----------



## catalan

This are my current setting for 3.00GHz stable. Any tips on trying to up my OC is appreciated, ty.

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.00GHz (334x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 334
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 668
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.325v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.300v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500v
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Advanced BIOS Features
No-Execute memory Protect.......................: Disabled
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................: Disabled
C2/C2E State Support............................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function...............................: Disabled


----------



## Kristof

What happened to Dilyn? He was so helpful.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.00GHz (334x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 334
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 668
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled (Enable)
CPU Vcore............................: 1.325v (Up it a Few Notches)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.300v (1.52)
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500v (1.57)
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100v (1.52)
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto (1.57)
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto (1.2)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Advanced BIOS Features
No-Execute memory Protect.......................: Disabled
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................: Disabled
C2/C2E State Support............................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function...............................: Disabled

Try These..


----------



## Kristof

Look, Ive done my fair share of "try these" settings. Im not saying that their bad settings, but Im tired of not having a stable 3.6ghz oc. What I need is for someone to give me intsructions to go from stock 2.4ghz all the way to 3.6ghz. I cant just simply try "these settings". Every cpu is different, it needs its own settings and thats what I need help with...to find my cpu's 3.6ghz settings.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Look, Ive done my fair share of "try these" settings. Im not saying that their bad settings, but Im tired of not having a stable 3.6ghz oc. What I need is for someone to give me intsructions to go from stock 2.4ghz all the way to 3.6ghz. I cant just simply try "these settings". Every cpu is different, it needs its own settings and thats what I need help with...to find my cpu's 3.6ghz settings.

That's the whole point. EVERY cpu and motherboard is different. It's impossible to provide you with the exact settings that will work for you on yours. The ONLY thing we can do is make some recommendations that you in turn need to try to see if they work or not. It isn't an exact science, it's a matter of trial and error until you get to the desired result or the maximum that the cpu, motherboard, and ram are capable of. There are just too many variables for anyone to tell you that any specific settings will guarantee will give you the result you are after.

For that matter there is no guarantee that your cpu will even be able to run at a stable 3.6GHz period.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Look, Ive done my fair share of "try these" settings. Im not saying that their bad settings, but Im tired of not having a stable 3.6ghz oc. What I need is for someone to give me intsructions to go from stock 2.4ghz all the way to 3.6ghz. I cant just simply try "these settings". Every cpu is different, it needs its own settings and thats what I need help with...to find my cpu's 3.6ghz settings.











the reason i suggested ET6 was there is a button, you click it, reboot and you can go and see where it put the settings to get that OC. then work from there....









so you would click 3 and your about done.... then you can figure it all out on your own


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
this is from his sig rig... 800mhz memory is only gonna go so far... and with what your running it will be a major limiting factor for a lot of things including overclock.. the overclock is going to be related to the video card overclock..
i would suggest just looking for faster memory.
these 2 link would be a major improvement over what you have.
Proven Memory On These Boards

What I Run and Works Very Well

Or Any of The 3 On This Page
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...8PC2%209600%29

GL

Yeah, but the sad thing is...its running at 800mhz at 3.4Ghz cause I couldn't get 500FSB to run, So Im running 1:1 800Mhz 4-4-4-12.

I gotta get new ram. Your right..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mm67* 
Maybe you have too low Vcore voltage, this is how my system runs with correct Vcore:









And this is what happens when I take Vcore down by just 1 click, everything else is exactly the same:









good reference thanks.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Man, i guess since i own a Tpower i55 now i need to find a new club to join...


----------



## Kristof

Ok, Ill download Easytune software.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Man, i guess since i own a Tpower i55 now i need to find a new club to join...

Or start one. Just don't forget to stop by here from time to time. We'll miss you if you don't.


----------



## Kristof

Easytune 6 messed up my comp. Im getting a whole bunch of errors from all sorts of programs. Let me try reinstalling it.


----------



## Kristof

Ok, everything is fine now. Who can help me get to or at least close to 3.6ghz?


----------



## NoGuru

I could help


----------



## Kristof

Ok, thank you. So what is first step?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
What happened to Dilyn? He was so helpful.

Dilyn went out to a party and won a cup filled to the brim with Reeses Pieces, gummy worms, swedish fish, carmel kisses, and lemonheads









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Man, i guess since i own a Tpower i55 now i need to find a new club to join...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Or start one. Just don't forget to stop by here from time to time. We'll miss you if you don't.

This.
You will be missed dearly


----------



## Kristof

Sweet, Dilyn is back. Could you help me oc my q6600?


----------



## Dilyn

Like NoGuru said, raise the FSB till it won't boot no more.
I'd raise it 25 each time, and when it finally fails to boot lower it 50. Stress test with Small FFTs and see what happens. Depending on when it fails will tell you what you need to change.
I'm not well versed in the quad core area, especially the Q6600. So I won't be that much help. NoGuru and Freak are my two favorite guys when it comes to quads though. They know a lot about what they're talking about, and both are really helpful.


----------



## Kristof

Ok, starting 25mhz jumps. Thanks for the reply. Ill be back with the results.


----------



## Kristof

Am I supposed to leave the voltages on Auto or stock? Cause the bios is raising the voltages by itself.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Am I supposed to leave the voltages on Auto or stock? Cause the bios is raising the voltages by itself.

Keep it at stock to begin with, if you fail a stability test then raise it by a notch or two and stabilize the FSB, then continue. What are your BIOS settings so far?


----------



## Kristof

Ok, I managed to boot in with 9 x 341fsb and everything on stock voltage. Thats 3.07ghz.

I think this will be a good point to start small FFTs with Prime95?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Forget Prime. It's a waste of time. Run a 32m Hyper Pi instead. If it passes OC some more and run Hyper Pi again. Keep doing this until HyperPi errors out and then start playing with the vlotages, etc.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
I dont get it. I have a faster Ram speed and everything and then my gflops go down..I don't get it. I think my ram is crapping out.

In addition to possibly needing a higher vCore, I've noticed that the more stable my system is, the higher the gflops are.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
There is a good chance that you are hitting the limit of your memory, if you memory is stock 667Mhz. You can try to raise the vcore voltage (cpu) up a notch or two and see if the computer stops freezing. Also I would recommend bumping up the Northbridge voltage (MCH Core) since you have 4 sticks of ram installed. That will probably help stabilize it a bit.

A couple tips, temperatures relating to pc stuff is almost always said in Celsius. And I would highly recommend that you fill out your system information, it would make it much easier for people to help you. Go to "User CP > Add System > Fill out the spaces with the parts you actually have > Save"

For stress testing the cpu and memory I usually like to use Orthos which you can get for free Here. I also like to use IntelBurn Test which you can get Here.

But as far as I know, Orthos doesn't natively stress all 4 cores of a quad core. In order to get it to stress all 4 cores, this must be done:

Open up two separate instances of Orthos
Open Task Manager
Switch to the Processes tab
Right-click on one of the two instances of Orthos
Choose "Set Affinity..."
Select 2 out of the 4 cores
Click OK
Right-click the _other_ instance of Orthos
Choose "Set Affinity..."
Select the other 2 cores
Click OK
Switch to the Performance tab
Start a stress test
All 4 cores should be getting used now.
However, Prime95 natively stresses quad cores.







Plus, there's a 64-bit version of Prime95 too: http://mersenneforum.org/gimps/p64v2511.zip

Now, there's one thing I hate about Prime95: clicking the Close button minimizes Prime95 to the System Tray/Notification Area. So, open Prime95's "prime.txt" file, and change "TrayIcon=1" to "TrayIcon=0".









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Man, i guess since i own a Tpower i55 now i need to find a new club to join...

I hope you don't stop coming to this one though!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Dilyn went out to a party and won a cup filled to the brim with Reeses Pieces, gummy worms, swedish fish, carmel kisses, and lemonheads









Dude! Om, nom, nom, nom, nom, nom!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Am I supposed to leave the voltages on Auto or stock? Cause the bios is raising the voltages by itself.

I would say that the only voltages that can really be left on Auto are these:

CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Everything else should definitely be changed manually. However, I imagine that some of these can be changed manually too as long as you put more effort into trial & error.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Dude! Om, nom, nom, nom, nom, nom!

It's almost gone


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Forget Prime. It's a waste of time. Run a 32m Hyper Pi instead. If it passes OC some more and run Hyper Pi again. Keep doing this until HyperPi errors out and then start playing with the vlotages, etc.

Wouldn't you want to run 1024m to be sure, I don't think 32m lasts long enough to stress the CPU fully. Speaking from personal experience, I can pass more than I can remember numbers of 32m but Prime will fail at those settings in about a minute.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
It's almost gone









So, how did you win it?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
It's almost gone









I'd die with that amount of candy, I can't even eat more than one piece of cake...without breaking out a headache.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
So, how did you win it?

We've been getting points every Sunday for the past month for different challenges.
First challenge was to build a sword out of aluminum foil and then we had to pop a balloon filled with shaving cream with it. I cam in last place








Then we had some 'baby events'. My cousin and I laid on our backs with our heads touching, feet facing away from each other, and I had to feed him banana flavored baby food. It was horrible. Some was dripping out of his mouth, so he flicked it up into the air and it landed right on my face. Nearly threw up







. Then he had to sit on my lap (he weighs about 200 lbs or so, and I weigh about 140. That was tough) and I had to feed him soda through a bottle. We had to race with other people, and whoever chugged it the fastest and burped first won. We won that race









So today I came in with 18 points in total. Was in second place. So we had to eat jello out of a root beer bottle. I LOVE jello, so that was pretty simple. We were rated on who finished first and who cleaned their bottle the best. I came in second for both of those. Then we had to shovel jello back INTO the bottle. I lost that one.
Ended the day with 31 points. Second place had 28 or something. I'm so awesome









Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
I'd die with that amount of candy, I can't even eat more than one piece of cake...without breaking out a headache.










My sinuses are KILLING me. God, I hate this








Have to go get allergy shots tomorrow, so it's gonna absolutely suck when I go for my workout.
Zoup his hiring again as well, so I'm gonna run over there after I get my shots and ask for a job application. Gonna drop it off and then order some delicious Turkey Club. I can't wait








If I get a call back, I've timed it just right I think that I won't be sick. Last time they called me, I came down with Swine Flu and Pneumonia. Hated myself and my life for an entire week


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Wouldn't you want to run 1024m to be sure, I don't think 32m lasts long enough to stress the CPU fully. Speaking from personal experience, I can pass more than I can remember numbers of 32m but Prime will fail at those settings in about a minute.

32m is the largest Hyper Pi there is unless you have a different version than I have. Hyper Pi doesn't even have a 1024 test that I can see, but if it did it would be 1024K or the equivalent of 1M. I got the info on using it from freakb18c1. If it's good enough for him it's good enough for me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
well with hyper pi 32m

bsod = more vcore
no extract found = more vcore
freeze = dim/ mch voltages


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
32m is the largest Hyper Pi there is unless you have a different version than I have. Hyper Pi doesn't even have a 1024 test that I can see, but if it did it would be 1024K or the equivalent of 1M. I got the info on using it from freakb18c1. If it's good enough for him it's good enough for me.

wPrime has 1024m. Which is more designed to test stability than raw processing speed/power or whatever.

Hyper Pi, on the other hand, is stress testing for those with very little patience


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
We've been getting points every Sunday for the past month for different challenges.
First challenge was to build a sword out of aluminum foil and then we had to pop a balloon filled with shaving cream with it. I cam in last place








Then we had some 'baby events'. My cousin and I laid on our backs with our heads touching, feet facing away from each other, and I had to feed him banana flavored baby food. It was horrible. Some was dripping out of his mouth, so he flicked it up into the air and it landed right on my face. Nearly threw up







. Then he had to sit on my lap (he weighs about 200 lbs or so, and I weigh about 140. That was tough) and I had to feed him soda through a bottle. We had to race with other people, and whoever chugged it the fastest and burped first won. We won that race









So today I came in with 18 points in total. Was in second place. So we had to eat jello out of a root beer bottle. I LOVE jello, so that was pretty simple. We were rated on who finished first and who cleaned their bottle the best. I came in second for both of those. Then we had to shovel jello back INTO the bottle. I lost that one.
Ended the day with 31 points. Second place had 28 or something. I'm so awesome









Damn, all of that sounds extremely fun!

This was entertaining to read too (to say the least).


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
32m is the largest Hyper Pi there is unless you have a different version than I have. Hyper Pi doesn't even have a 1024 test that I can see, but if it did it would be 1024K or the equivalent of 1M. I got the info on using it from freakb18c1. If it's good enough for him it's good enough for me.

My mistake, I thought it said wPrime







Whoopsy


----------



## Kristof

Wow, Im amazed my cpu passed for 30 mins. Now what? Keep raising FSB?

My max coretemp was at 58,58,56,58 according to Coretemp.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yep.


----------



## Kristof

Ok, I am raising by 10mhz just in case.


----------



## Marke

Maybe time to just grab some better memory what do you recommend ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
There is a good chance that you are hitting the limit of your memory, if you memory is stock 667Mhz. You can try to raise the vcore voltage (cpu) up a notch or two and see if the computer stops freezing. Also I would recommend bumping up the Northbridge voltage (MCH Core) since you have 4 sticks of ram installed. That will probably help stabilize it a bit.

A couple tips, temperatures relating to pc stuff is almost always said in Celsius. And I would highly recommend that you fill out your system information, it would make it much easier for people to help you. Go to "User CP > Add System > Fill out the spaces with the parts you actually have > Save"

For stress testing the cpu and memory I usually like to use Orthos which you can get for free Here. I also like to use IntelBurn Test which you can get Here.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Maybe time to just grab some better memory what do you recommend ?

How much might you be able to spend?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Wow, Im amazed my cpu passed for 30 mins. Now what? Keep raising FSB?

My max coretemp was at 58,58,56,58 according to Coretemp.

i guess i was lucky on the temps then with chilled water cooling...
my temps when i was at 455.02*9 were 30, 27, 27, 29...

window a/c water cooling FTW


----------



## Marke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
How much might you be able to spend?

Hey thanks for hooking me up back there with your reply to my post about redirecting me to just read links instead of helping me that was pretty solid of u

As far as memory goes just looking for the most affordable option that can get the job done


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Hey thanks for hooking me up back there with your reply to my post about redirecting me to just read links instead of helping me that was pretty solid of u

You're very welcome. I guess some people on here tend to forget that our New Members are extremely important (perhaps more important than our existing/established members).









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
As far as memory goes just looking for the most affordable option that can get the job done

Would anything over $100 be too expensive?


----------



## Marke

Heres my system settings if anyone wants to post some suggestions that might help me push this crappy memory to its highest reaches before I dump it for something better









MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.20GHz (400x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto
C.I.A.2..............................: Disabled

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Don't have this option in my bios Why ?
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) .........: 677- 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore ................... 1.28750V 1.29375v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: Normal
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Normal
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: Normal
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Normal
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Normal
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Normal
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.9000v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal

Advanced BIOS Features
No-Execute memory Protect.......................: Disabled
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................: Disabled
C2/C2E State Support............................: Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................: Disabled
CPU EIST Function...............................: Disabled


----------



## Marke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
You're very welcome. I guess some people on here tend to forget that our New Members are extremely important (perhaps more important than our existing/established members).









Would anything over $100 be too expensive?

Why what do you have in mind ?

$100 or so sounds ok


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Why what do you have in mind ?

$100 or so sounds ok

Well, I'm kinda thinking something like this:

*Kingston HyperX T1 Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 1066 kit for $90.99 shipped*

When I was shopping for new memory, this was highly recommended to me right along with the kit that I ended up with (this one). I was asking for the best memory for the EP45-UD3P, as well as for the most-compatible. So, I wanted the best and I wanted it to be the most-compatible. And the result was that this Kingston kit was one of the recommendations in addition to having that G.SKILL kit recommended to me.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Don't have this option in my bios Why ?


Quote:

Designed to significantly increase performance levels of the entire platform, these modules feature Intel Extreme Memory Profiles (XMP), a proprietary extension of SPD (Serial Presence Detect) settings that act as an integrated â€œplug and playâ€ overclocking tool. The new Extreme Memory Profile options on the modules allow the end user to select extreme or ultimate performance through a framework of predefined and validated optimizations of individual settings without the hassle of manually adjusting each parameter, so the timings, voltage, and speed boot automatically for maximum performance.
I'm guessing it's a memory feature, not all of them have it.


----------



## Kristof

I dont know about you, but this is kind of mind blowing to me.

I have all the voltages at stock settings. ex. vcore: 1.25

my cpu is running 9 x 360= 3.24ghz and i just ran prime95 for 30 mins with no errors. Max temps reached 59,59,56,59.

Ive never had so much success with my overclock.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
I dont know about you, but this is kind of mind blowing to me.

I have all the voltages at stock settings. ex. vcore: 1.25

my cpu is running 9 x 360= 3.24ghz and i just ran prime95 for 30 mins with no errors.

Ive never had so much success with my overclock.

Hehe that's the EP45-UD3 series for ya.


----------



## Marke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Well, I'm kinda thinking something like this:

*Kingston HyperX T1 Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 1066 kit for $90.99 shipped*

When I was shopping for new memory, this was highly recommended to me right along with the kit that I ended up with (this one). I was asking for the best memory for the EP45-UD3P, as well as for the most-compatible. So, I wanted the best and I wanted it to be the most-compatible. And the result was that this Kingston kit was one of the recommendations in addition to having that G.SKILL kit recommended to me.

Just reading peoples reviews on the Kingston HyperX T1 interesting some people saying *Please be aware that 1066mhz pc8500 is NOT guaranteed to post as pc8500. This RAM more than likely will post as 800mhz*


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Most all memory will have a default that they run at. this is in case your OC fails the board will reboot after say i clear cmos.
most any memory you buy will not run at it's rated spec's until you *MANUALLY* set it up.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Just reading peoples reviews on the Kingston HyperX T1 interesting some people saying *Please be aware that 1066mhz pc8500 is NOT guaranteed to post as pc8500. This RAM more than likely will post as 800mhz*

hehe most Newegg reviewers don't know what they're talking about, nor do most of them know what they're doing. Many of them would be much better off just sticking to pre-builts (such as the guy who wrote _that_ review).

In other words, you have Overclock.net on your side. So regardless of what memory you install, there are many people who can make the setup very easy.

Besides, what this reviewer doesn't know is it's motherboard-dependent. No memory can be guaranteed to POST at its advertised speed. It's sometimes up to the end-user to properly set it up. When I installed my G.SKILL PI's, they POSTed at 1066MHz. But I adjusted a few key things in the BIOS and now they're at exactly 1200. Also, the timings were 5-7-7-15 or something too, so I just changed them to 5-5-5-15 (which are the advertised timings), and now those are the timings I have.


----------



## Kristof

Ok, now i need help. My settings are 9x370=3.33ghz. All stock voltages.
I ran Prime95, and worker #4 stopped immediately.

Now what do I do?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

FTW................


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Ok, now i need help. My settings are 9x370=3.33ghz. All stock voltages.
I ran Prime95, and worker #4 stopped immediately.

Now what do I do?

More Vcore, put your CPU termination to 1.26-1.28, MCH at 1.26. You are running small FFT test I assume?


----------



## Kristof

Yes. How much vcore should I add?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Just reading peoples reviews on the Kingston HyperX T1 interesting some people saying *Please be aware that 1066mhz pc8500 is NOT guaranteed to post as pc8500. This RAM more than likely will post as 800mhz*

That's correct and it is by design. For ram that requires more than the motherboard default of 1.8vdimm for DDR2 the SPD is coded so the ram is seen as as a slower speed that would allow the motherboard to post. The user then has to go into the bios and manually set the ram speed and the vdimm to the recommended settings to utilize the full potential of the ram. If they didn't do this the motherboard would NOT be able to post as the SPD of the ram can only set ram speed and timings, not vdimm. Faster DDR ram of PC-3200 and higher speeds that require more than the default 2.5vdimm also do this being seen as PC-2700 or PC-3200 as needed for it to post. DDR3 does this as well, but I don't know the specs for it off the top of my head.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Yes. How much vcore should I add?

Go up two notches every time until you reach stability.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
FTW................


Nice! I'm #20







#19














#17







'Tis a good night.


----------



## Marke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
hehe most Newegg reviewers don't know what they're talking about, nor do most of them know what they're doing. Many of them would be much better off just sticking to pre-builts (such as the guy who wrote _that_ review).

In other words, you have Overclock.net on your side. So regardless of what memory you install, there are many people who can make the setup very easy.

Besides, what this reviewer doesn't know is it's motherboard-dependent. No memory can be guaranteed to POST at its advertised speed. It's sometimes up to the end-user to properly set it up. When I installed my G.SKILL PI's, they POSTed at 1066MHz. But I adjusted a few key things in the BIOS and now they're at exactly 1200. Also, the timings were 5-7-7-15 or something too, so I just changed them to 5-5-5-15 (which are the advertised timings), and now those are the timings I have.









That would be me eggheaded reviewer that knows nothing about memory timing but its ok I'll have some fun with it is all that matters.
Really were all just here to pass some time and have some fun

So how do you like the G.SKILL it got you a stable 4.0 ?
Would you buy it again or go with something else ?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Nice....

and i actually have some 1156 stuff coming this week. New board, an i3 530 and a i5 750
plus i think i might get a couple GTS 450's since they are so cheap


----------



## Kristof

Worker #4 stopped again during small FFTs at Test #7, 8 minutes.
Raise voltage & anything else?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
That would be me eggheaded reviewer that knows nothing about memory timing but its ok I'll have some fun with it is all that matters.
Really were all just here to pass some time and have some fun

So how do you like the G.SKILL it got you a stable 4.0 ?
Would you buy it again or go with something else ?

Most of the reviewers on Newegg try to do everything without asking for help (most of them are completely on their own). But you're at a major advantage because you are on Overclock.net.









Anyway, my overclock was stable at 4.0 GHz before getting the new memory. As a testament to how awesome this motherboard is, my previous kit isn't 100% compatible with EP45-UD3P (here's the previous kit). It functioned and never gave me any major problems, but it just wasn't able to accept its advertised timings. The timings were supposed to be 4-4-4-12, but I could only get them to do 5-4-4-12. Every time I changed that 5 to 4, the motherboard wouldn't POST. It didn't matter what the other settings were in the BIOS. I worked on that for about a month solid and finally gave up.

But this G.SKILL kit was an absolute breeze to set up. Here's my post about it (I made this post 2 days ago, immediately after booting up for the first time with this memory):

http://www.overclock.net/10652131-post15670.html

As you can see, I am in love with it. My entire system just feels a hair faster too, almost as if it's more stable with this memory since it's perfectly compatible with this motherboard!

But, I was also told that I would've had pretty much the same results with that Kingston memory. But the reason why I settled upon this G.SKILL kit is because it's 1200MHz at stock which means that I might be able to get 1300MHz or better out of it.







Plus, I was looking for the best of the best. hehe And, of course, I got it for $110 shipped from The Viper!

So any time I see somebody who has an EP45-UD3 series motherboard looking for new memory, I am always going to hope that they can afford this kit because I'll be very happy to recommend it.


----------



## Marke

Whos The Viper $110 shipped sounds good

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Most of the reviewers on Newegg try to do everything without asking for help (most of them are completely on their own). But you're at a major advantage because you are on Overclock.net.









Anyway, my overclock was stable at 4.0 GHz before getting the new memory. As a testament to how awesome this motherboard is, my previous kit isn't 100% compatible with EP45-UD3P (here's the previous kit). It functioned and never gave me any major problems, but it just wasn't able to accept its advertised timings. The timings were supposed to be 4-4-4-12, but I could only get them to do 5-4-4-12. Every time I changed that 5 to 4, the motherboard wouldn't POST. It didn't matter what the other settings were in the BIOS. I worked on that for about a month solid and finally gave up.

But this G.SKILL kit was an absolute breeze to set up. Here's my post about it (I made this post 2 days ago, immediately after booting up for the first time with this memory):

http://www.overclock.net/10652131-post15670.html

As you can see, I am in love with it. My entire system just feels a hair faster too, almost as if it's more stable with this memory since it's perfectly compatible with this motherboard!

But, I was also told that I would've had pretty much the same results with that Kingston memory. But the reason why I settled upon this G.SKILL kit is because it's 1200MHz at stock which means that I might be able to get 1300MHz or better out of it.







Plus, I was looking for the best of the best. hehe And, of course, I got it for $110 shipped from The Viper!

So any time I see somebody who has an EP45-UD3 series motherboard looking for new memory, I am always going to hope that they can afford this kit because I'll be very happy to recommend it.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Worker #4 stopped again during small FFTs at Test #7, 8 minutes.
Raise voltage & anything else?

Keep pushin that VCore my friend. What is your current VCore?

On a side note, anyone ever got a "Cheat Detected" notice in wPrime? I just got it, quite amusing.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Whos The Viper $110 shipped sounds good

Doh! I apologize for that. The Viper is just a member here on Overclock.net who was selling his memory because he no longer needed it.

I forgot that I didn't clarify who he is in that post I made 2 days ago.









*Edit:* I fixed it just now.


----------



## Marke

Heres my setting at 3.4 if i try and do 3.50 it give me blue screen of death

What do you think i can do to try and pump it up a little more push this crappy memory to its limit ?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Heres my setting at 3.4 if i try and do 3.50 it give me blue screen of death

What do you think i can do to try and pump it up a little more push this crappy memory to its limit ?

Try setting the CPU termination to about 1.26-1.28. Also, what is the BSOD code?


----------



## Marke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Try setting the CPU termination to about 1.26-1.28. Also, what is the BSOD code?

is there a place windows stores a log of the past BSOD errors ?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
is there a place windows stores a log of the past BSOD errors ?

Thats too much work, just note it down next time or does it just flash for a split second making it impossible to read?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try Blue Screen View to see if it can tell you anything useful about the BSOD's.
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html


----------



## Marke

Pretty impossible to read to fast anyways the system crashed at 3.4 with the bumped up setting after a min running prime95
i tryed a few things then set it back to 3.20 coz it just keeps going blue screen on me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Thats too much work, just note it down next time or does it just flash for a split second making it impossible to read?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
is there a place windows stores a log of the past BSOD errors ?

I recommend changing Windows so that when a BSOD occurs, it doesn't automatically reboot. Here's one way to do it:

Open the Start menu
Begin to type *view advanced system settings* until it singles it out, and then press Enter.
Click the third Settings button down from the top (it's directly above the Environment Variables button)
Uncheck the 4th check-box down from the top which is labeled "Automatically restart"
Click OK
Click OK or Cancel (or press Alt+F4).
From that point forward, every BSOD will stay up until you press Ctrl+Alt+Del, or press the Reset button on your case.


----------



## catalan

well got my cpu up to 3.2ghz, but anything after that is bsod. here are my settings, any advice is welcome

CPU = Q6600 G0 1.325 VID
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P Rev1.1
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = GSKILL 2x2GB DDR2 1000 5-5-5-15 2.1v

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.20GHz (400x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.450v
CPU Termination.....1.200V..........: 1.300v
CPU PLL.............1.500V..........: 1.500v
CPU Referen.........0.760V..........:

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.800v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Damn, all of that sounds extremely fun!

This was entertaining to read too (to say the least).










Oh yes









Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


FTW................


Very nice









Kristof, I'll try to help when I get home from school today.


----------



## NoGuru

Nice job battlecry, B7ADE, and Xtremecustoms on the benching last night and or lately.


----------



## battlecryawesome

To you to..


----------



## freakb18c1

for those who are interested my q9650 is f/s


----------



## cr1

Is there a known issue with the EP45-UD3P LAN's?

I switched from a Wireless Router to a Wired Router, and my internet connection gets dropped 2-3 times a day, even if just connected to the modem-

I updated the Realtek Drivers, and it created different problems-

I posted here first thinking it might be a UD3P issue, if not, I'll move it to the Networking Forum-

Thanks!


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr1*


Is there a known issue with the EP45-UD3P LAN's?

I switched from a Wireless Router to a Wired Router, and my internet connection gets dropped 2-3 times a day, even if just connected to the modem-

I updated the Realtek Drivers, and it created different problems-

I posted here first thinking it might be a UD3P issue, if not, I'll move it to the Networking Forum-

Thanks!


its not common but i have heard ud3p lan nightmares. id cold reset both modem / and router see if it still happens.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cr1* 
Is there a known issue with the EP45-UD3P LAN's?

I switched from a Wireless Router to a Wired Router, and my internet connection gets dropped 2-3 times a day, even if just connected to the modem-

I updated the Realtek Drivers, and it created different problems-

I posted here first thinking it might be a UD3P issue, if not, I'll move it to the Networking Forum-

Thanks!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
its not common but i have heard ud3p lan nightmares. id cold reset both modem / and router see if it still happens.









Yes and also load optimum defaults. I have had trouble with lan ports in the past--loaded op defaults and the problem went away

*Load Optimal Defaults* load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- set DRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
also the boot order will need attention
__________________


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
for those who are interested my q9650 is f/s









Don't tempt me like that.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Don't tempt me like that.

This.
I'm on a budget/schedule here, Freak. Stop doing that!

EDIT
Back for helping Kristof like a promised









Quote:


Originally Posted by *catalan* 
well got my cpu up to 3.2ghz, but anything after that is bsod. here are my settings, any advice is welcome

CPU = Q6600 G0 1.325 VID
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P Rev1.1
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = GSKILL 2x2GB DDR2 1000 5-5-5-15 2.1v

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.20GHz (400x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.450v
CPU Termination.....1.200V..........: 1.300v
CPU PLL.............1.500V..........: 1.500v
CPU Referen.........0.760V..........:

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.800v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

I'd raise the term a bit. MCH can be put at 1.28 and you'll be more than fine as far as heat goes (mine is at 1.46 right now and all I have is a 120mm high speed Yate Loon blowing in from the side panel).


----------



## catalan

Got it up to 3.3ghz, trying to push for 3.4 anybody have any tips? tried 425x8 w/ my current settings and no go. should i up the PLL voltage? i also noticed the vdroop on this board is ridiculous. i set my cpu volts to 1.5v in bios and it drops to 1.37v under load









CPU = Q6600 G0 1.325 VID
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P Rev1.1
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = GSKILL 2x2GB DDR2 1000 5-5-5-15 2.1v

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.30GHz (413x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 413
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 826
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.500v
CPU Termination.....1.200V..........: 1.300v
CPU PLL.............1.500V..........: 1.500v
CPU Referen.........0.760V..........:

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.800v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## Dilyn

If the vdroop is that bad, enable LLC and drop the vcore to 1.4.


----------



## cr1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
its not common but i have heard ud3p lan nightmares. id cold reset both modem / and router see if it still happens.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 







Yes and also load optimum defaults. I have had trouble with lan ports in the past--loaded op defaults and the problem went away

Thanks!


----------



## catalan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
This.
I'm on a budget/schedule here, Freak. Stop doing that!

EDIT
Back for helping Kristof like a promised









I'd raise the term a bit. MCH can be put at 1.28 and you'll be more than fine as far as heat goes (mine is at 1.46 right now and all I have is a 120mm high speed Yate Loon blowing in from the side panel).

How much should i raise the term? Got it to boot into windows w/ LLC on and 1.45v in BIOS. BSOD during p95 after 5mins


----------



## Dilyn

I'm not entirely sure on voltage thresholds for the Q6600


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Very nice









Kristof, I'll try to help when I get home from school today.

Thanks, what grade you in? Im a senior in High School this year. How'd you get your knowledge in overclocking?

My settings right now that passed 30 mins in Prime95 (Small FFT's):
CPU
9x370=3.33ghz

DRAM
X.M.P.: Disabled
(The weird part)
Bios says 5-7-7-24, but I set it to 5-5-5-15 manually and Command Rate (CMD) to 2. (*How do I check what my timings are after my comp. boots up?*)

>>>CPU
LLC: enabled
CPU vcore: 1.25 + 4 notches
CPU Term: 1.26
MCH Core: 1.26 (CPU and MCH Reference(*on stock voltage*) went up by auto to have a ratio of %67)

>>>DRAM
DRAM Voltage: 2.1

*Everything else is at stock voltage.*


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Thanks, what grade you in? Im a senior in High School this year. How'd you get your knowledge in overclocking?

I'm a junior this year. Can't wait for next year... Will be so much easier.
I've been following this thread since it was on page... 700 or so? It's been a long time. I've been around for a while, helping people out, watching what others have suggested, messed with stuff myself, asked tons of questions, etc. I've basically got 45nm Core 2 Duos nailed to a cross when it comes to overclocking









Quote:

My settings right now that passed 30 mins in Prime95 (Small FFT's):
CPU
9x370=3.33ghz

DRAM
X.M.P.: Disabled
(The weird part)
Bios says 5-7-7-24, but I set it to 5-5-5-15 manually and Command Rate (CMD) to 2. (*How do I check what my timings are after my comp. boots up?*)
If your RAM timings are supposed to be 5-5-5-15 (like, advertised for that), then just ignore what the BIOS tells you. I always set my timings to what the package says.
You can check out all your RAM settings using a program called MemSet.

Quote:

>>>CPU
LLC: enabled
CPU vcore: 1.25 + 4 notches
CPU Term: 1.26
MCH Core: 1.26 (CPU and MCH Reference(*on stock voltage*) went up by auto to have a ratio of %67)
That's the ratio they should always go up by. When messing with refs, make sure that the VTT is always at 1.2. Makes it much easier on you.

Quote:

>>>DRAM
DRAM Voltage: 2.1

*Everything else is at stock voltage.*
So did it fail after thirty minutes or did you just stop it?


----------



## Kristof

I stopped it, because thats what I read somewhere. Test for 30 mins and move on...

So, now what? Keep raising FSB?


----------



## dennyb

Hey freak18---the new build with the i5 760--P55 board and ripjaws was awesome. Now I gotta build an identical one for a sister-in-law. Parts on the way. If I was building for myself today -I would go for that setup. Smooooooooth


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Hey freak18---the new build with the i5 760--P55 board and ripjaws was awesome. Now I gotta build an identical one for a sister-in-law. Parts on the way. If I was building for myself today -I would go for that setup. Smooooooooth

awesome







i'm having fun with my last socket T chip will be going i series this winter you oc any of them ?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 

If your RAM timings are supposed to be 5-5-5-15 (like, advertised for that), then just ignore what the BIOS tells you. I always set my timings to what the package says.

I tend to wait until I get the rest of the overclock set then start messing with ram timings. I find it's easier to do it that way as you are only working with one variable instead of two. I leave the memory timings on auto which takes it out of the equation so I'm only dealing with the cpu portion until that is sorted out.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
awesome







i'm having fun with my last socket T chip will be going i series this winter you oc any of them ?

No--stock cooling,so no OCing. Heck these old folks are doin' good to get on-line. The sis in law still uses AOL







.

Tip for when you build. Using 2 RAM modules in dual channel you have to use the "white" dimms (1 and 3 I think it is) otherwise no signal to monitor


----------



## Cotton

Hey Dilyn, did you watch your Hayley at the VMAs last night?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Good to hear Denny.. I actually have a Tpower i55 coming any day now and gonna run most likely a i5 750... i got some DDR3 2000G 9-9-9-24 A-Data already.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Good to hear Denny.. I actually have a Tpower i55 coming any day now and gonna run most likely a i5 750... i got some DDR3 2000G 9-9-9-24 A-Data already.

Hey congrats on the new hardware. I can guarantee you will like it


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I tend to wait until I get the rest of the overclock set then start messing with ram timings. I find it's easier to do it that way as you are only working with one variable instead of two. I leave the memory timings on auto which takes it out of the equation so I'm only dealing with the cpu portion until that is sorted out.

A fair idea, indeed, but either way will work. Yours is more precautionary, mine is more fun









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cotton* 
Hey Dilyn, did you watch your Hayley at the VMAs last night?









I need to visit that thread and watch that video like I said I would.
Don't tell Zodac


----------



## Kristof

9x380=3.42ghz
vcore: 1.25 + 4 notches
cpu term: 1.26
cpu ref: 0.845
Mch: 1.26
Mch ref: 0.840

Small Ffts: worker #3 stopped immediatley.

Raise vcore by 2 notches, I presume?


----------



## Kristof

Im still at 9x380=3.42ghz. But this time worker #3 stopped @ 1 min.

vcore: 1.25 + 6 notches= 1.2875
cpu term: raised to 1.28
Cpu ref: 0.85

Mch: 1.26
Mch ref: 0.89

Raise more vcore or what?


----------



## Dilyn

If it seems to help with making your workers last longer, you should always add moar vcore!









This trig homework is making my head explode. Hooray for teachers who just check to see if you gave it an attempt! If I write lol i dunno for one problem but show all my work for others, I usually get full credit








YAY TANGENTS
I'm doing this because I don't want to go back to my work


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
If it seems to help with making your workers last longer, you should always add moar vcore!









This trig homework is making my head explode. Hooray for teachers who just check to see if you gave it an attempt! If I write lol i dunno for one problem but show all my work for others, I usually get full credit








YAY TANGENTS
I'm doing this because I don't want to go back to my work









Lol. I got a crap load of homework to do as well. Pre-Calc and American Gov't.

Well I raised vcore to 1.3 and now worker #3 stopped @ 13 tests at 14 minutes.


----------



## shemer77

ocing and homework go in hand in hand dont worry


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shemer77* 
ocing and homework go in hand in hand dont worry









Well said, well said.









By the way, I love your quotes.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Lol. I got a crap load of homework to do as well. Pre-Calc and American Gov't.

Well I raised vcore to 1.3 and now worker #3 stopped @ 13 tests at 14 minutes.

You're telling me... Precalc, Trig, Spanish 3, AP Lang, and Gov homework. Por queeeeee








Since we've switched from our awesome block schedule because of budget issues, I've gotten MORE homework, contrary to what my principal would have me believe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shemer77* 
ocing and homework go in hand in hand dont worry









Makes the stress tests go by faster









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Well said, well said.









By the way, I love your quotes.

The second one is one of my Facebook quotes


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
You're telling me... Precalc, Trig, Spanish 3, AP Lang, and Gov homework. Por queeeeee








Since we've switched from our awesome block schedule because of budget issues, I've gotten MORE homework, contrary to what my principal would have me believe.

Makes the stress tests go by faster









I got lucky, we still have our block schedules.

I remember when I had that many classes to do homework for...not fun.








I took 7 classes + sport for 3 years. I never finished my homework completely.

Anyways, I added + 2 notches to vcore equaling 1.3125v.


----------



## Kristof

Settings stable for 30 mins at small FFts:
9 x 380=3.42ghz
vcore: 1.3125
cpu term: 1.28
cpu ref: 0.85

mch core: 1.26
mch ref: 0.89

I know people are busy, but could someone tell me if I need to start raising other voltages besides vcore? To go to (9x370) to (9x380) i've had to raise my vcore 4 notches. Dont I need more voltage in other areas as well?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

here.... look at this. Q6600


----------



## Kristof

Holy crap!







That is crazy. Was it done on a EP45-UD3R mobo.?


----------



## PapaSmurf

No, it was on an EP45T-USB3P.


----------



## Kristof

I guess I cant go that high then...







. On the box of my mobo. it says FSB 1600, does that mean I cant go higher?


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's the OFFICIAL rating, but they go higher. The UD3P's and R's will normally go well over 500. I've had mine at 550 with no problems.


----------



## Kristof

Sweet. I need B7ADE to help me out though or you can help as well.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya my EP45T- USB3P board is a DDR3 board. any of the Gigabyte boards with a EP45*T* are DDR3

i was just posting pick to show that my board and your board are nearly the same with the difference being the memory. with those settings at 445.1*9 i was able to run prime for 1hr. and had no issues, beyond those settings it failed and failed badly.
you could use those settings and tweak from there to find a good OC that is stable... but my settings after those pics were taken are super crazy and i wouldn't suggest them to you....

GL tho, your heading in the right direction.. tweak and test, tweak and test and finally you will find a nice clock that runs stable and is fast enough for you...


----------



## Dilyn

Accept any help that you can get, sirrah









Because of time constraints today and possibly tomorrow, all testing and projects have been postponed to a date TBA








However, I may have a second chance at a job. We will see what they say to my application the third time around!


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Settings stable for 30 mins at small FFts:
9 x 380=3.42ghz
vcore: 1.3125
cpu term: 1.28
cpu ref: 0.85

mch core: 1.26
mch ref: 0.89

I know people are busy, but could someone tell me if I need to start raising other voltages besides vcore? To go to (9x370) to (9x380) i've had to raise my vcore 4 notches. Dont I need more voltage in other areas as well?

The reference voltages seem a bit high, did someone suggest those? Also, try raising your Cpu term to about 1.32-1.34. Also keep in mind that the closer you are to the max of the CPU the more voltage it'll take to go up the same amount of Mhz i.e. going to 3.4-3.5Ghz will take a whole lot than going from 2.4-2.5(it's like a parabola x being speed, y being voltage)

EDIT: is LLC on or off?


----------



## Kristof

Here are my new settings that are Prime95 small FFT's for 30 mins qualified:
LLC enabled!
9x390=3.51ghz
vcore=1.35v
cpu term=1.28v
cpu ref= 0.85

MCH= 1.26v
MCH Ref.= 0.89

Im getting around 70C max temps. Is that good?

Ive read somewhere that I need a %67 ratio between the CPU Term and Reference AND the MCH Core and MCH Reference. IS this true?


----------



## Dilyn

They automatically scale to 67% of Term so long as you're setting it to 1.2 and then setting the refs and THEN raising the Term.


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
ya my EP45T- USB3P board is a DDR3 board. any of the Gigabyte boards with a EP45*T* are DDR3

i was just posting pick to show that my board and your board are nearly the same with the difference being the memory. with those settings at 445.1*9 i was able to run prime for 1hr. and had no issues, beyond those settings it failed and failed badly.
you could use those settings and tweak from there to find a good OC that is stable... but my settings after those pics were taken are super crazy and i wouldn't suggest them to you....

GL tho, your heading in the right direction.. tweak and test, tweak and test and finally you will find a nice clock that runs stable and is fast enough for you...

Thanks for the info, much appreciated.


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
They automatically scale to 67% of Term so long as you're setting it to 1.2 and then setting the refs and THEN raising the Term.

Thats what I did, I even used a calculator to be sure Im setting the refs to %67, then I set the Term.


----------



## Kristof

New settings:
9x400=3.6ghz







Yay, finally.

Advanced Clock Control:
CPU Clock Drive= 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive= 900mv <--Change or is it ok?

Driving Strength Profiles= 1066mhz <-- good, right?

vcore= 1.3875
cpu term= 1.34
cpu ref= 0.888

MCH core= 1.26
MCH ref= 0.89 <--woops, i meant 0.84, LOL i couldnt read my handwriting...

My Comp. is idling at ~43C and probably goes up to ~74C now.

Anything else that I need to add/edit? Before I do another Prime95 test.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
New settings:
9x400=3.6ghz







Yay, finally.

Advanced Clock Control:
CPU Clock Drive= 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive= 900mv <--Change or is it ok?

Driving Strength Profiles= 1066mhz <-- good, right?

vcore= 1.3875
cpu term= 1.34
cpu ref= 0.888

MCH core= 1.26
MCH ref= 0.89 <--woops, i meant 0.84, LOL i couldnt read my handwriting...

My Comp. is idling at ~43C and probably goes up to ~74C now.

Anything else that I need to add/edit? Before I do another Prime95 test.

im jealous


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catalan* 
im jealous









Why? You could do the same thing Im doing. Ask a lot of questions and sometimes they answer, sometimes they dont. Some answers are more helpful than others.

Its kind of like fishing....sometimes you catch a fish, sometimes you dont. Then when you catch one, sometimes their huge and you take it home







, and sometimes their "too small" cause the Park Ranger said so!


----------



## Marke

Anyone running OCZ Reaper DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) on a UD3P with good results

Newegg has 4 gig 2 2 gig for $79.99 after rebate free shipping with a Free OCZ 4GB flash drive included

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227289


----------



## battlecryawesome

I like mine, I have 2x1. but they will clock up to 1200.


----------



## Marke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
I like mine, I have 2x1. but they will clock up to 1200.









They look really cool

Would you buy them again or is there a better way to go?


----------



## hoss331

If your looking for some ram I might be coming off my 9600 Blades if your interested.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Anyone running OCZ Reaper DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) on a UD3P with good results

Newegg has 4 gig 2 2 gig for $79.99 after rebate free shipping with a Free OCZ 4GB flash drive included

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227289

Running the same ones bud, they're good up til 1110-1150mhz


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
If your looking for some ram I might be coming off my 9600 Blades if your interested.

How much? I'm looking for 9600s


----------



## Kristof

Ok, I think I have reached my goal of 3.6ghz.
My settings:
9x400=3.6ghz
Vcore= 1.4
CPU term= 1.34
CPU ref.= 0.888

Mch core= 1.26
mch ref.= 0.84

Dram= 2.1

I would like to fine tune it. How would I do that?
Is there any other voltages that I need to adjust besides the ones I have posted as my settings?
Is it worth to OC my memory?


----------



## Marke

Think this memory upgrade will get me to 4.0Ghz with my setup ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Anyone running OCZ Reaper DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) on a UD3P with good results

Newegg has 4 gig 2 2 gig for $79.99 after rebate free shipping with a Free OCZ 4GB flash drive included

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227289


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Think this memory upgrade will get me to 4.0Ghz with my setup ?

If your cooling is up for it, then definitely.

And Kristof, now you can go even higher or start to optimize what you have, i.e. try to minimize temperatures, tighten ram timings. At 400 FSB I dont think you can use a multi of 3.2b(ram wont handle that) so a multi of 2.66 is the best for you, it'll keep the ram at 1066Mhz


----------



## catalan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Why? You could do the same thing Im doing. Ask a lot of questions and sometimes they answer, sometimes they dont. Some answers are more helpful than others.

Its kind of like fishing....sometimes you catch a fish, sometimes you dont. Then when you catch one, sometimes their huge and you take it home







, and sometimes their "too small" cause the Park Ranger said so!









I've tried a lot of settings, my CPU came w/ a high VID 1.325 so my chip is probably at it's limit at 3.3ghz. I'd like 3.4ghz, I'll keep messing w/ it. I've posted my settings on here several times and I'm unsure about some of the settings that are new to me since I'm coming from a ep35-ds3l.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catalan* 
I've tried a lot of settings, my CPU came w/ a high VID 1.325 so my chip is probably at it's limit at 3.3ghz. I'd like 3.4ghz, I'll keep messing w/ it. I've posted my settings on here several times and I'm unsure about some of the settings that are new to me since I'm coming from a ep35-ds3l.

Yea, I have a 1.325 VID and it took 1.7v to get to 3.6. Can you post up your settings, I'd like to have a go at that chip.


----------



## catalan

the vdroop on this board is ridiculous. i set my cpu volts to 1.5v in bios and it drops to 1.37v under load

CPU = Q6600 G0 1.325 VID
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P Rev1.1
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = GSKILL 2x2GB DDR2 1000 5-5-5-15 2.1v

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.30GHz (413x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 413
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 826
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.500v
CPU Termination.....1.200V..........: 1.300v
CPU PLL.............1.500V..........: 1.500v
CPU Referen.........0.760V..........:

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.900v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## B7ADE

The vDroop is probably the LLC being Disabled but it shouldn't as drastic as it is. Try a lower multi, that might help.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catalan* 
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.40GHz (378x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 378

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: *Enabled*
CPU Vcore............................: *1.4-1.425*
CPU Termination.....1.200V..........: 1.300v
CPU PLL.............1.500V..........: *1.57-1.63*
CPU Referen.........0.760V..........:

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: *1.26v*
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: *1.570v*
ICH Core............1.100V...........: *1.200v*

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: *2.100*
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## Kristof

1hr 20mins passed for small FFT's in Prime95, with my settings. Ive got to get some sleep now, good night all.

Max temps reached 81C, thats a limit for me. I dont want to go higher.


----------



## xlastshotx

Moved


----------



## Marke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marke*


Anyone running OCZ Reaper DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) on a UD3P with good results

Newegg has 4 gig 2 2 gig for $79.99 after rebate free shipping with a Free OCZ 4GB flash drive included

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227289


Think I'll be able to hit 4.0Ghz with this Memory my below system and the Hyper 212 Plus cooler or I'll need better cooling ?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I doubt that the cooling will be an issue with the Hyper 212+. The memory will help a lot as it will allow the motherboard to run at a fsb of 533 or possibly even higher. But even with better memory like that there is no guarantee that your Q8400 will reach 4.0GHz.


----------



## Marke

PapaSmurf said:


> I doubt that the cooling will be an issue with the Hyper 212+. The memory will help a lot as it will allow the motherboard to run at a fsb of 533 or possibly even higher. But even with better memory like that there is no guarantee that your Q8400 will reach 4.0GHz.[/QUOTE
> 
> You like that memory or would u go for something else ?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marke*


You like that memory or would u go for something else ?


Personally I don't like ANYTHING that OCZ sells. Their products used to be so bad that I stopped using anything of theirs many years ago and haven't tried any since. But that is me. If others here recommend it after having actually used it they would be the ones to listen to as the last OCZ ram I used was DDR-333 (PC2700).


----------



## Marke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Personally I don't like ANYTHING that OCZ sells. There products used to be so bad that I stopped using anything of theirs many years ago and haven't tried any since. But that is me. If others here recommend it after having actually used it they would be the ones to listen to as the last OCZ ram I used was DDR-333 (PC2700).


Not a bad deal at $79.99


----------



## catalan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


The vDroop is probably the LLC being Disabled but it shouldn't as drastic as it is. Try a lower multi, that might help.


how safe is increasing the PLL to 1.6+? 3.4ghz w/ llc disabled and 1.425vcore booted into windows but bsod occurs after i start up p95


----------



## mistargill

I'm changing my sig rig motherboard to ud3p and was wondering if anyone can share their settings for q9650 possible 4ghz and up?


----------



## radaja

@mistargill,try these.stability with the Q9650 above 500fsb
is heavily dependant on getting your ref's right.i dont have a 4.0GHz
but found this one.also if you do try for 500+ then you will need
a fan on the NB to keep temps down.they get hot with 1.38v to 1.46v.
below is my personal setting for my Q9650 for 500fsb+

Code:


Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.05GHz...........................[ 450 x 9.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 450 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ Auto ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D ] or 240b
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 900 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[3].........................................[ Auto ]
tWTR[3].........................................[ Auto ]
tWR[6]..........................................[ Auto ]
tRFC[54]........................................[ 68 ]
tRTP[3].........................................[ Auto ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ 2T ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 8 ] ................[ 9 ] or 8 with the 240b
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 5 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 8 ] ................[ 9 ]same as above
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 5 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore [ 1.15 ]...................[ 1.350v ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.30 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.45 - 1.50 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.848 ]

MCH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.30-1.32 ]
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.863 ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]...................[ 1.500 ]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.100 ]

DRAM Voltage [ 1.800 ]...................[ 2.12ov ]
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal ]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]

and heres my template for 508fsb running 1:1 memory.this is with a 1.25v vid chip

Code:


Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

Robust Graphics Booster ..................: Auto 
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio......................: 0.5 
CPU Frequency ............................: 4.318 (508x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control 
CPU Host Clock Control....................: Enabled 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) .................: 508 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ..............: auto 
C.I.A. 2..................................: Disabled

Advanced Clock Control 
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 1000mv 
PCI Express Clock Drive...................: 1000mv 
CPU Clock Skew (ps).......................: 0ps 
MCH Clock Skew (ps).......................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control 
Performance Enhance......................: Turbo 
MCH Frequency Latch......................: auto 
System Memory Multiplier ................: 2.00D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..................: 1016 
DRAM Timing Selectable ..................: Manual

Standard Timing Control 
CAS Latency Time.........................: 5 
tRCD ....................................: 5 
tRP......................................: 4 
tRAS.....................................: 12 
Advanced Timing Control [Press Enter] 
tRRD.....................................: [Auto] 
tWTR.....................................: [Auto] 
tWR......................................: [Auto] 
tRFC.....................................: 30 
tRTP.....................................: [Auto] 
Command Rate (CMD) ......................: 0 [Auto] 
Channel A 
Channel A Timings Settings 
Static tRead Value......................: 9
REST AUTO
Channel B 
Channel B Timings Settings 
Static tRead Value......................: 9
REST AUTO 
Motherboard Voltage Control

Load-Line Calibration.....................: Enabled 
CPU Vcore...............1.32500V..........: 1.4125 
CPU Termination.........1.200V............: 1.420 
CPU PLL.................1.500V............: 1.570 
CPU Reference...........0.760V............: 0,924 
MCH/ICH 
MCH Core................1.100V............: 1.40
MCH Reference...........0.760V............: 0,939
MCH/DRAM Reference......0.900V............: Normal 
ICH I/O.................1.500V............: Normal 
ICH Core................1.100V............: Normal 
DRAM 
DRAM Voltage............1.800V............: 2,200 
DRAM Termination........0.900V............: Normal 
Channel A Address Vref..0.900V............:Normal 
Channel B Address Vref..0.900V............:Normal

Advanced Settings 
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: Disabled 
No-Execute Memory Protect.................: Enabled 
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...................: Disabled 
C2/C2E State Support......................: Disabled 
x C4/C4E State Support....................: Disabled 
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...............: Disabled 
CPU EIST Function.........................: Disabled 
Virtualization Technology.................: Disabled

and with my 1.18v vid q9650 these voltages worked for 9x500 at 4.5GHz










>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration.................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore..............1.23750V........: [1.406v]
CPU Termination........1.200V.........: [1.36v]
CPU PLL................1.500V............: [1.57v] 
CPU Reference..........0.760V.........: [0.886]
>>> MCH/ICH
MCH Core...............1.100V............: [1.40v] 
MCH Reference..........0.760V.........: [0.901]
MCH/DRAM Reference...0.900V.....: [norm]
ICH I/O................1.500V...............: [norm]
ICH Core...............1.100V.............: [norm]
>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........1.800V...........: [2.20v] 
DRAM Termination.......0.900V.........: [norm]
Channel A Reference....0.900V.........: [norm]
Channel B Reference....0.900V.........: [norm]


----------



## mistargill

thank you! radaja.rep + I currently use This memory
do you think I should get this?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mistargill*


thank you! radaja.rep + I currently use This memory
do you think I should get this?


im selling these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231201
for 110 shipped!










on 8gb!


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistargill* 
thank you! radaja.rep + I currently use This memory
do you think I should get this?

the ones freakb18c1 posted are the best.and he's selling them at a great price


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catalan* 
how safe is increasing the PLL to 1.6+? 3.4ghz w/ llc disabled and 1.425vcore booted into windows but bsod occurs after i start up p95









Pll isn't really damaging, iirc PLL is a chip
On the mobo, so if you have some airflow in your case it should be ok. I've had it at 1.71 for weeks on my E72. Also BSOD codes would be helpful to troubleshoot, to stop the computer from rebooting after bsod: go to "Control Panel", "System", "Advanced" tab click "Settings" under "Startup and Recovery" and under "System Failure" uncheck "Automatically Restart"


----------



## Dilyn

Good job Kristof


----------



## xlastshotx

Can someone help me get a hard drive working on my GA-EP45-UD3P, basically I have two hard drives in raid 0, in the 0 and 1 sata slots, and I have a third hard drive that is connected via IDE. They all are working happily, until I plugin a 4th harddrive via sata. No matter which sata port I plug the 4th harddrive into I get this when I start up:









I cant get into the bios and it never boots, just sits at that screen forever.

Ive tried unplugging the ide drive, but nothing changes.

Here are some of my BIOS settings, I think this is all the ones that have to do with the hd's and sata:

>Integrated Peripherals
SATA RAID/AHCI MODE [RAID]
SATA Port0-3 Native Mode [Enabled] (tested Enabled/Disabled didn't change)
Onboard SATA/IDE Device [Enabled] (tested Enabled/Disabled didn't change)
Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode [RAID/IDE]

How can I fix this? I really need to get that 4th drives working.


----------



## mistargill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
im selling these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231201
for 110 shipped!

on 8gb!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
the ones freakb18c1 posted are the best.and he's selling them at a great price









woah... do want but isnt the lower voltage better?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistargill* 
woah... do want but isnt the lower voltage better?

I don't think the lower voltage ram is really "better". The modules make the ram good or bad, some modules take high voltages, some take low, I think it's arbitrary. Oh and I just picked those up from freak


----------



## mistargill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
I don't think the lower voltage ram is really "better". The modules make the ram good or bad, some modules take high voltages, some take low, I think it's arbitrary. Oh and I just picked those up from freak









i was about to ask if I can get both of his kits... nope gone...


----------



## Kristof

The weirdest thing just happened. Im reading this thread for posts that I missed while I was at school and I read this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Good job Kristof









then right after I read it...I get a ****ing BSOD: STOP 0x00000050 error. Now, Ive had this before and other errors such as the BSOD: 0x00000124, when I was overclocked to 3.6ghz.

*The whole reason I re-overclocked was to get rid of these stupid BSOD's!!!
*


----------



## Kristof

I just got another one, BSOD: 0x0000001A and I couldnt access Firefox. I had to reboot.









Why didnt I get these errors yesterday and now I get a whole bunch all of a sudden???


----------



## radaja

the 9600 PI's have PSC IC's and are proven to be great OCer's,very well binned kits
i have the rev 1's w/original silver HS w/black label not blue.my first kit did 1300+
with a very slight vdimm bump.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
I just got another one, BSOD: 0x0000001A and I couldnt access Firefox. I had to reboot.









Why didnt I get these errors yesterday and now I get a whole bunch all of a sudden???

Windows hates you








I'm not entirely sure what you should raise, but I usually just got with a notch or two of vcore and term.
Maybe a single bump to MCH.
Have you tried Googling those stop codes?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
the 9600 PI's have PSC IC's and are proven to be great OCer's,very well binned kits

Indeed they do.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Can someone help me get a hard drive working on my GA-EP45-UD3P, basically I have two hard drives in raid 0, in the 0 and 1 sata slots, and I have a third hard drive that is connected via IDE. They all are working happily, until I plugin a 4th harddrive via sata. No matter which sata port I plug the 4th harddrive into I get this when I start up:









I cant get into the bios and it never boots, just sits at that screen forever.

Ive tried unplugging the ide drive, but nothing changes.

Here are some of my BIOS settings, I think this is all the ones that have to do with the hd's and sata:

>Integrated Peripherals
SATA RAID/AHCI MODE [RAID]
SATA Port0-3 Native Mode [Enabled] (tested Enabled/Disabled didn't change)
Onboard SATA/IDE Device [Enabled] (tested Enabled/Disabled didn't change)
Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode [RAID/IDE]

How can I fix this? I really need to get that 4th drives working.

Sounds like the fourth hard drive is bad. I'm assuming you are plugging it into one of the Yellow Intel ports right? If so, try plugging it into one of the purple jMicron ports.

Also, what is the brand and model of the drive in question? Is it new or an older one?

What happens if you unplug ALL of your other hard drives (be sure to mark which ports the Raid drives were in so you can plug them back in the same ports) and just plug in the single drive that is causing the problem. Is it detected then?

Have you tried plugging the problem drive into a different computer?


----------



## Kristof

I think I asked this before I started overclocking here. Do I need a bigger PSU?

Ive read that there might be not enough reserve power...???

By the way, what is RAID? And what do I need to set in the Integrated Peripherals section?


----------



## Dilyn

I doubt you'd need a new PSU. I've seen people running similar rigs off of 500W PSUs... Even saw one guy do one off of 450. You should be fine (so long as that PSU is a decently made Antec, I'm not entirely sure. Maybe go ask in the PSU section).

I'm not a master on everything about RAID, but Wikipedia has a fair article on it. There are several different kinds of RAID arrays, such as RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5 (iirc) and RAID 1+0 or 10.
Others will have more information.

I don't remember what's in the Integrated Peripherals section







. When I run my tests tonight and go through the BIOS, I'll note my settings for you and post them here.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
I just got another one, BSOD: 0x0000001A and I couldnt access Firefox. I had to reboot.









Why didnt I get these errors yesterday and now I get a whole bunch all of a sudden???

Those are normally MEMORY errors. Is the ambient temp of the room the computer is in higher today than it was yesterday?

Try reseating the ram. You also might need to up the MCH a notch, raise the vdimm a notch, back off the memory timings a notch, or try placing a fan to blow on the ram.

Also try running Memtest to see if it gives any memory errors.

That error can also be caused by an inadequate PSU or one that is failing. From what I remember that was one of the Antecs that suffered from leaking and bulging capacitors, especially when they get hot. I have the version 2.0 of that PSU and modded mine so it runs cooler to keep it running.


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Those are normally MEMORY errors. Is the ambient temp of the room the computer is in higher today than it was yesterday?

Try reseating the ram. You also might need to up the MCH a notch, raise the vdimm a notch, back off the memory timings a notch, or try placing a fan to blow on the ram.

Also try running Memtest to see if it gives any memory errors.

That error can also be caused by an inadequate PSU or one that is failing.

Ambient Temperature is about the same.

How do I reseat?

What is vdimm?

Corsair says to use 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1v. And I have a Fan Unit that came with the memory, blowing on it.

How do I know if my PSU is failing?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Ambient Temperature is about the same.

How do I reseat?

What is vdimm?

Corsair says to use 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1v. And I have a Fan Unit that came with the memory, blowing on it.

How do I know if my PSU is failing?

You reseat the ram by removing it then putting it back in.

vdimm is the voltage the ram runs at. It's a setting you can change in the bios.

Then try 6-6-6-18. You can also try 2.2vdimm.

The only ways to know if the psu is failing are :

Monitor the voltages while it is running to see if they fluctuate
Hook it up to a GOOD psu tester and osciliscope. The cheap $20 testers from Newegg etc. do NOT qualify as a GOOD tester and don't really tell you a darn thing.
Open it up and see if the capacitors are bulging or leaking.
Try a different PSU of equal or greater specs to see if the problem goes away.


----------



## xlastshotx

Is it normal for the EP45-UD3P to not show up in CPU-Z?

I think it not showing up is causing me some problems with 3DMark Vantage, but I just flashed to the newest BIOS, all my drivers are fully updated, and I'm on a new install of Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit and the board still wont show up.


----------



## Kristof

That's not normal, in my opinion. Try reinstalling cpuz.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
That's not normal, in my opinion. Try reinstalling cpuz.


I just tried the No install version, and an older version (1.50) but both have the same results:



















(hey you live rite by me







)

Is there a setting in the BIOS that would cause this kind of problem?

**Edit
Just tried resetting my BIOS to all stock settings, still the same thing, doesn't show up at all.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Turn off Fast Boot in the bios. That is what is causing BOTH problems.

You might need to flash back to an earlier version of the bios, load SAFE defaults, then flash back to your more recent bios to get it working properly again.


----------



## bk7794

doesn't look like 4ghz is possible with these ram sticks anymore...Wow I was impressed but I guess .2volts + of overvolting them really took its toll on them. Just trying to get them to run a stress test requires a prayer.

Yeah this is like impossible now...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Turn off Fast Boot in the bios. That is what is causing BOTH problems.

You might need to flash back to an earlier version of the bios, load SAFE defaults, then flash back to your more recent bios to get it working properly again.

I was just going to say this


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Turn off Fast Boot in the bios. That is what is causing BOTH problems.

You might need to flash back to an earlier version of the bios, load SAFE defaults, then flash back to your more recent bios to get it working properly again.

Wow I cant believe that fixed the problems, I never would have tried/thought of that one. Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

We just figured it out a few days ago. Glad it worked.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Wow I cant believe that fixed the problems, I never would have tried/thought of that one. Thanks









Ya that was stumbled upon by TwoCables and Smurf.
Happened just last page, actually.

Probably ten pages ago for all you 10 post per page people


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Ya that was stumbled upon by TwoCables and Smurf.
Happened just last page, actually.

Probably ten pages ago for all you 10 post per page people









Thats crazy, some kind of bug? Fast boot messing up things in the OS is one of the stranger things that I have ever heard of.


----------



## bk7794

Has anybody tried OCZ Platinum? Are they good and do they oc well with this board?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Fast boot doesn't update the DMI Pool which is used by 3DMark, CPU-Z, and other programs to gather information from the sensors on the motherboard. The couple of seconds you gain in booting up your system isn't worth it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
Has anybody tried OCZ Platinum? Are they good and do they oc well with this board?

yes i had 8gb of them i ran them at 1:1 for 1000mhz but they maxed out at 1120 (stable) 1150 - 1170 benchable they were pretty good if you can get a nice deal.

the best bang for the buck right now is the hyper X 1066 for 90 bucks on new egg for sure


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
yes i had 8gb of them i ran them at 1:1 for 1000mhz but they maxed out at 1120 (stable) 1150 - 1170 benchable they were pretty good if you can get a nice deal.

the best bang for the buck right now is the hyper X 1066 for 90 bucks on new egg for sure

Not the G-skill?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
Not the G-skill?

well yea if you want to shell out the extra 60$


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Dee's Right There

Nice One's Too


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Dee's Right There

Nice One's Too

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166 These are good right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
well yea if you want to shell out the extra 60$

Really? wasn't it only 10 bucks?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166 These are good right?

Really? wasn't it only 10 bucks?

the kit you linked is totally fine.... actually a lot of people use that exact set.. i use that set as well, but only a 2GB set...

it's just the T1 Hyper X's are 9.00 cheaper and oc just as good.

either way is ok..... spend 90.00 and save the 9.00 for Beer


----------



## Dilyn

Fun, amirite?
Think I ran the tests long enough to do a temperature comparison?
Tomorrow, I swap out the fans for some Yate-Loon high speed 120mms and run the same tests again. And then I'll do some lapping


----------



## B7ADE

^ Sexy(temps, not the girl)


----------



## Dilyn

Oh contraire mufraire (sp)

She is quite the sexy lady.
Whoever she may be









But yes, they are indeed sexy. Can't wait to see the MASSIVE temp difference I get with the Yates








Lapping will finally make my cores get an even temperature throughout though. That's the ONLY part of my results that I hate.
Well, that and the amount of vcore required to hit 4.0 100% stable


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
Has anybody tried OCZ Platinum? Are they good and do they oc well with this board?

Does anybody use Corsair on this forum? Corsair rocks, imo.


----------



## Kristof

Well, the BSOD's have stopped for now...I changed the voltage from 2.1 to 2.2. But I still seem to get windows errors. I hope its not a bad memory module, but its probably just my system stability.

settings:
9x400=3.6ghz
X.M.P. = Disabled <--should I use Profile 2?
LLC=enabled
vcore=1.4
cpu term=1.34
cpu ref=.888
mch=1.28
mch ref=.84

Will Overclocking my memory help? How much performance boost do I get from ocing memory?


----------



## Kristof

Integrated Peripherals Questions:

Just tell me what settings I need and why, please.

Current Settings:

ICH SATA Control Mode=IDE
SATA Port0-3 NAtive Mode= Disabled
Green LAN= Disabled
ONboard LAN Boot ROm= Disabled
Onboard Sata/IDE Device=Enabled
Onboard Sata/IDE Ctrl Mode= Enabled
Onboard Serial Port 1= 3F8/IRQ4
Onboard Parallel Port= 378/IRQ7
Parallel Port Mode= EPP

IS my current settings ok?


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Does anybody use Corsair on this forum? Corsair rocks, imo.









Yep, I have 2x2gb Corsair XMS2 DHX DDR2 800mzh 4-4-4-12... they can do +1100mhz easy on 5-5-5-15.


----------



## Kristof

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joarangoe*


Yep, I have 2x2gb Corsair XMS2 DHX DDR2 800mzh 4-4-4-12... they can do +1100mhz easy on 5-5-5-15.


Yeah, you have the XMS2 version. I dont think I have that option, but I still think that I can overclock them. How much of a performance boost do you get from overclocking your memory?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Integrated Peripherals Questions:

Just tell me what settings I need and why, please.

Current Settings:

ICH SATA Control Mode=IDE
SATA Port0-3 NAtive Mode= Disabled
Green LAN= Disabled
ONboard LAN Boot ROm= Disabled
Onboard Sata/IDE Device=Enabled
Onboard Sata/IDE Ctrl Mode= Enabled
Onboard Serial Port 1= 3F8/IRQ4
Onboard Parallel Port= 378/IRQ7
Parallel Port Mode= EPP

IS my current settings ok?

The settings look OK, if you're not facing any problems then you're good. For windows issues, like Firefox spazzing about headers, windows process shutting down etc, try raising your CPU Termination. I had the same issues, term helped a lot.


----------



## Kristof

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


The settings look OK, if you're not facing any problems then you're good. For windows issues, like Firefox spazzing about headers, windows process shutting down etc, try raising your CPU Termination. I had the same issues, term helped a lot.


Thanks, how much should I raise it by? And do I have to start from 1.2 and reset the ref. or something like that?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kristof*


Thanks, how much should I raise it by? And do I have to start from 1.2 and reset the ref. or something like that?


It's hard to guess but start at 1.38 and go up until about 1.42. If nothing happens then we'll think of something. And no you wont have to re-set the Refs, as long as you have your refs at 0.76 at 1.2Term you should be good.


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
Yeah, you have the XMS2 version. I dont think I have that option, but I still think that I can overclock them. How much of a performance boost do you get from overclocking your memory?

I actually dont think of memory OC as a mayor gain in performance.... Its good just as long it doesn't hold back your cpu. Difference of stock memory vs OC must be like 3-5% tops.

Someone correct me if Im wrong


----------



## xtnod

Just got my ud3r and started to OC a bit. My old evga 680i SLI was able to do 3.6 multi of 8 and 9 with 1.456 vcore on my Q6600

I was up all last night trying to get it stable at 3.6 with multi of 8 and 9 but it won't go.

MY Q6600 VID is 1.3250 I know pretty bad... but I was running stable with my evga 680i, what am I doing wrong?

I admit the bios settings for the ud3r is a lot more advanced and I probably don't understand it much at all..

But anyone have a reference links for Q6600 OC on the ud3r?

Thanks.

EDIT:
Forgot to ask but why does my board keep going into a continuous reboot loop after a failed OC... kinda annoying..


----------



## xtnod

Messed with the settings a little bit again... if I set everything to auto and only adjust the vcore and vdimm it boots up... running a Prime95 small FFT now to see if any errors pop up...

One thing I do love is my temps... with my old 680i I would hit 60-65 on load... with my new EK supreme HF.. but wow this is some awesome temps for me haha.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtnod* 
Messed with the settings a little bit again... if I set everything to auto and only adjust the vcore and vdimm it boots up... running a Prime95 small FFT now to see if any errors pop up... hrmm

Auto is not the best way to go, it tends to overvolt things a bit. What I would do is make sure you have ET6 installed and see were Auto is sending volts and compare them to what you were increasing. That way you know where to start appling volts that you may have missed.


----------



## xtnod

I totally forgot about ET6... since eVGA 680i I never used programs... ahh

Thanks will report back.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joarangoe* 
I actually dont think of memory OC as a mayor gain in performance.... Its good just as long it doesn't hold back your cpu. Difference of stock memory vs OC must be like 3-5% tops.

Someone correct me if Im wrong









Depends on the application. I know that [email protected] SMP is very memory intensive and benefits a great deal by having the memory running as fast as possible. I've seen a 10 to 20% increase just from running the ram at a higher speed.


----------



## xtnod

Well here are the settings in BIOS. I don't understand the gigabyte bios much at all but here:

All the C1E Steps and stuff are disabled just like on any other MOBO when OCing

I am able Prime95 Small FFT for about 20 mins before than error.... any help much appreciated thanks!

F12 BIOS Version
CPU Q6600 / VID: 1.3250 (I know...) / Stepping G0 SLACR
RAM: 6GB Crucial Ballistix DDR-800

Robust Graphics---------------Auto
CPU Clock Ratio----------------8

*Clock Chip Control*
CPU Host----------------------Enabled
CPU Host FSB------------------450
PCI Express--------------------100
CIA2--------------------------Disabled

*Advanced Clock Control*
CPU Clock----------------------800mV
PCI Express--------------------900mV
CPU Clock Skew----------------0ps
PCI Express Skew---------------0ps

*DRAM*
Performance Enhanced----------Standard
Extreme Memory Profile-----------Disabled
MCH Frequency------------------Auto
System Memory Multi-------------2.00D [900]
DRAM Settings------------------Manual [6-6-6-18]

Advanced Timing Control-----------ALL AUTO

*Voltages
-------------------------------Normal / My settings*

LLC----------------------------Enabled
CPU vCore---------------------1.3275 / 1.49375 [1.472 Windows]
CPU Termination----------------1.2 / 1.3
CPU PPL------------------------1.5 / 1.5
CPU Reference------------------0.760 / Auto

*MCH/ICH
-------------------------------Normal / My settings*

MCH Core----------------------1.100 / 1.300
MCH Reference-----------------0.760 / Auto
MCH DRAM Reference-----------0.900 / Auto
ICH I/O------------------------1.5 / Auto
ICH Core-----------------------1.1 / Auto

*DRAM
-------------------------------Normal / My settings*
DRAM Voltage------------------1.8 / 2.1
DRAM Termination--------------0.900 / Auto
Channel A Reference------------0.900 / Auto
Channel B Reference------------0.900 / Auto


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtnod* 
EDIT:
Forgot to ask but why does my board keep going into a continuous reboot loop after a failed OC... kinda annoying..

It's just a precautionary measure.
Turn off your PC and then turn it back on, problem solved.
If that doesn't solve it, touch the CMOS jumpers with a flat head screwdriver (with the computer OFF) and then turn it back on. Should be fixed now.
It gets annoying at times, but once it stops doing that and just crashes at POST, you know that you're making some headway and increased the right thing that time


----------



## PapaSmurf

The reboot loop is the system trying to recover the backup bios from the hard drive and not finding it. Like Dilyn said try powering the system off, unplugging the PSU, holding down the power button for 30 seconds to drain the capacitors from the motherboard and psu, then plug it back in, hold down the INSERT key on the keyboard, and power it back up. If that doesn't work clear the bios.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
the kit you linked is totally fine.... actually a lot of people use that exact set.. i use that set as well, but only a 2GB set...

it's just the T1 Hyper X's are 9.00 cheaper and oc just as good.

either way is ok..... spend 90.00 and save the 9.00 for Beer

Or 9 bucks toward my DSLR. Too young for beer hahaa. Okay So i'll have to make another big decision.


----------



## xtnod

Is the MCH core the northbridge voltage? Or better yet, which voltage settings should I mainly focus on, and which ones should I just set to normal?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtnod* 
Is the MCH core the northbridge voltage? Or better yet, which voltage settings should I mainly focus on, and which ones should I just set to normal?

Yes, give her some jucie in the MCH say around 1.40.


----------



## xtnod

Here's where I am currently at with my bios settings prime95 small fft running pretty good for an hour now.
should I worry about the CPU Termination Voltage? or should I just have that at normal as well?

F12 BIOS Version
CPU Q6600 / VID: 1.3250 (I know...) / Stepping G0 SLACR
RAM: 6GB Crucial Ballistix DDR-800

Robust Graphics---------------Auto
CPU Clock Ratio----------------8

*Clock Chip Control*
CPU Host----------------------Enabled
CPU Host FSB------------------450
PCI Express--------------------100
CIA2--------------------------Disabled

*Advanced Clock Control*
CPU Clock----------------------800mV
PCI Express--------------------900mV
CPU Clock Skew----------------0ps
PCI Express Skew---------------0ps

*DRAM*
Performance Enhanced----------Standard
Extreme Memory Profile-----------Disabled
MCH Frequency------------------Auto
System Memory Multi-------------2.00D [900]
DRAM Settings------------------Manual [5-5-5-18]

Advanced Timing Control-----------ALL AUTO

*Voltages
-------------------------------Normal / My settings*

LLC----------------------------Enabled
CPU vCore---------------------1.3275 / 1.49375 [1.472 Windows]
CPU Termination----------------1.2 / Normal
CPU PPL------------------------1.5 / Normal
CPU Reference------------------0.760 / Normal

*MCH/ICH
-------------------------------Normal / My settings*

MCH Core----------------------1.100 / 1.4
MCH Reference-----------------0.760 / Normal
MCH DRAM Reference-----------0.900 / Normal
ICH I/O------------------------1.5 / Normal
ICH Core-----------------------1.1 / Normal

*DRAM
-------------------------------Normal / My settings*
DRAM Voltage------------------1.8 / 2.1
DRAM Termination--------------0.900 / Normal
Channel A Reference------------0.900 / Normal
Channel B Reference------------0.900 / Normal


----------



## PapaSmurf

For the record, MCH is the Memory Controller Hub and is PART of the Northbridge along with the AGP or PCI-E controller.


----------



## NoGuru

I would like to help more but because my time is so limited I will post this for the new comers to the board instead of settings to TRY. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## xtnod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I would like to help more but because my time is so limited I will post this for the new comers to the board instead of settings to TRY. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

Thanks Noguru that helped a lot... going back to ocking this damn q6600... haha.


----------



## Dilyn

When will I find time for Ace...
Time to write a paper for Government and finish some Precalc homework.

Maybe if I go fast enough, I can try to beat 4.5 on this chip








Or finish my tests for an unlapped chip


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Newest Toy.....


----------



## Dilyn

OMG!
Look guys! A TPower that does 1337 speak!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The reboot loop is the system trying to recover the backup bios from the hard drive and not finding it. Like Dilyn said try powering the system off, unplugging the PSU, holding down the power button for 30 seconds to drain the capacitors from the motherboard and psu, then plug it back in, hold down the INSERT key on the keyboard, and power it back up. If that doesn't work clear the bios.


Flipping the PSU off for 5 seconds work too


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Flipping the PSU off for 5 seconds work too


Sometimes it does. Sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

seems like on all my gigabyte's i flip the psu switch for 15 seconds and hold the power button in for 5 seconds always works for me on either the ud3p or the usb3p. on my rampage that didn't work at all......


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Flipping the PSU off for 5 seconds work too

That is what I do. When benching with DICE I am consistently getting loops, just turn off the PSU wait for the board to try and power up and turn it back on. Sometimes it will still cycle twice, but it will reset.

Nice board Dave!


----------



## xtnod

Yeah I found switching the PSU and holding the power for 15 sec works. It'll still cycle twice as well but it'll reset.

Thanks again Noguru for the voltage thread. Still trying to grasp a hold of the reference thing that hurted my head a little haha.


----------



## B7ADE

Settings for Q9550, finally things have slowed down so I'm going to have time to improve them, anyone wanna help?

Code:


Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................:  8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.40

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:  Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 518
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Timing Control:
CPU Clock Drive: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive: 800mV
CPU Clock Skew: 50ps
MCH Clock Skew: 100ps

 DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Disabled
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............:  2.0D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1036
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Enabled

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:72
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:11
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:11

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.59375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.44
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.63
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.80(at 1.2)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.6
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.8
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.54
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.24
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:

If I lower the VCore it usually results in a system freeze while running Prime or one of the worked thread fails on core #1.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr1*


Is there a known issue with the EP45-UD3P LAN's?

I switched from a Wireless Router to a Wired Router, and my internet connection gets dropped 2-3 times a day, even if just connected to the modem-

I updated the Realtek Drivers, and it created different problems-

I posted here first thinking it might be a UD3P issue, if not, I'll move it to the Networking Forum-

Thanks!


I believe that there's a possibility that just disabling Quick Boot can fix this (meaning, without doing anything else). If it works, then leave it disabled. Quick Boot only shaves off 2-3 seconds; I have timed it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mistargill*


thank you! radaja.rep + I currently use This memory
do you think I should get this?


I had the 996580 mushkin kit and although it functioned, it wasn't 100% compatible. The way I knew was that my kit was rated for 4-4-4-12 @ 800MHz using 2.05V, but it limited me to *5*-4-4-12 instead. No matter what I did, I could not get it to accept *4*-4-4-12.

So, then I asked in here what the absolute best memory was for this motherboard, and the answer pointed to the G.SKILL PI's! So, I ended up with these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231201

Except, I bought mine used from another OCN member named The Viper for $110 shipped!







I am _extremely_ happy with this memory.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


Wow I cant believe that fixed the problems, I never would have tried/thought of that one. Thanks










The reason why disabling Quick Boot works is because it performs the DMI Pool Data verification.

So, I mean I hope that all you did was disable Quick Boot because that's all that needs to be done.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtnod* 
Yeah I found switching the PSU and holding the power for 15 sec works. It'll still cycle twice as well but it'll reset.

Thanks again Noguru for the voltage thread. Still trying to grasp a hold of the reference thing that hurted my head a little haha.

It is a little confusing at first.
Write down what your CPU term is at and your CPU and MCH ref's. Now set your CPU term to 1.20, then go and change your cpu or MCH ref. Then set your CPU term back to the setting it was originally at, say 1.32 or whatever. Now watch your ref's scale.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Settings for Q9550, finally things have slowed down so I'm going to have time to improve them, anyone wanna help?
If I lower the VCore it usually results in a system freeze while running Prime or one of the worked thread fails on core #1.

I would try messing with your skews.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I would try messing with your skews.









Funnily enough, that's where I went to first. Now I have the CPU Skew at 0 and MCH Skew at 100 and it's stable with Vcore 4-5 notches lower than before. Will proceed with more tweaking when I get home.


----------



## hoss331

This may or may not help but this is what I use for that fsb on my 9650. On both my 9650 and 3380 I didnt need any cpu skew until around 4.6 and for mch skew it only prefers the 100 when at high fsb (560s+).

Code:



Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9        ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0    ]
CPU Frequency 4.65GHz...........................[ 517 x 9.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 517      ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 101      ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv    ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv    ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps     ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps     ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333      ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40B    ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1241     ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5       ]
tRCD............................................[ 5       ]
tRP.............................................[ 5       ]
tRAS............................................[ 15       ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[3].........................................[ 3       ]
tWTR[3].........................................[ 3       ]
tWR[6]..........................................[ 6       ]
tRFC[54]........................................[ 54      ]
tRTP[3].........................................[ 3       ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 8 ].................[ 8       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ].................[ Auto    ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1200    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 8 ].................[ 8       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ].................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ].................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ].................[ Auto    ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ].................[ Auto    ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1200    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore         [ 1.15  ].....................[ 1.43125 ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20  ].....................[ 1.360   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50  ].....................[ 1.500   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760 ].....................[ 0.886   ]

MCH Core          [ 1.100 ].....................[ 1.420   ]
MCH Reference     [ 0.760 ].....................[ 0.901   ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ].....................[ 0.940   ]
ICH I/O           [ 1.500 ].....................[ 1.500   ]
ICH Core          [ 1.100 ].....................[ 1.100   ]

DRAM Voltage      [ 1.800 ].....................[ 1.880   ]
DRAM Termination  [ 0.900 ].....................[ 0.940   ]
Channel A Ref     [ 0.900 ].....................[ 0.940   ]
Channel B Ref     [ 0.900 ].....................[ 0.940   ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
That is what I do. When benching with DICE I am consistently getting loops, just turn off the PSU wait for the board to try and power up and turn it back on. Sometimes it will still cycle twice, but it will reset.

Nice board Dave!

I just had this problem switching cpu s, and nothing i did seemed to fix the reset,[Bio s] so i re flashed my bio s and works great now.
So i keep my bios on a flash drive and hit F8 in bio s and load it.
When I need to.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well guys looks like im leaving our beloved ud3p i have it and cpu and ram up for sell.
http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...therboard.html


----------



## freakb18c1

hope i didnt convince you too much


----------



## Dilyn

I dun good?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Looks okay so far. But it doesn't look like you did much lapping yet.


----------



## Dilyn

I just want to make sure that I bought the right KIND first









Ace Hardware was very limited in their selection of grits and I didn't have much time to go anywhere else.
I got wet/dry, at 400, 600, and 1,500.
Two of each.







It appears that the lady only charged me for four sheets instead of six









So will 1,500 give me that shiny, looking in a mirror type finish I want?








Depending on when I finish my homework, I might be able to do it TONIGHT!


----------



## Cotton

Autozone for the rest Dilyn.

Locally they stock up to 2000 for me. That will get you shiny.


----------



## Dilyn

I guess since they close at nine I can quick run there after I finish my paper for Government...


----------



## PapaSmurf

1500 should get you pretty close to a Mirror finish if you work at it enough. It would take a bit more work and time, but you could do it with what you have. I've done it with that in the past, but I don't waste my time doing it anymore. 600 to 800 is the highest one really needs to go as far as temps are concernced.


----------



## Dilyn

Worst. Trip. Ever.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


1500 should get you pretty close to a Mirror finish if you work at it enough. It would take a bit more work and time, but you could do it with what you have. I've done it with that in the past, but I don't waste my time doing it anymore. 600 to 800 is the highest one really needs to go as far as temps are concernced.


Agreed









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


So will 1,500 give me that shiny, looking in a mirror type finish I want?








Depending on when I finish my homework, I might be able to do it TONIGHT!


Its not quite mirror but this is what my old 9550 looked like after 1000 grit.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Worst. Trip. Ever.











What Happened???


----------



## Dilyn

I show up at Auto Zone and find their sand paper. They've got all the right stuff (except the 2,000 stuff is REALLY thin, compared to the other sheets), and I'm about to buy. But they don't sell it in single sheets. Only four and five packs








So I ask where the nearest Home Depot is, and it's basically down the street. Not only do THEY not have single sheets, but they only have 800 grit wet/dry. So I go BACK to Auto Zone, and buy some 800, 1,000, and 2,000 grits. Great. Cost about $15. So I'm on my way home, and thankfully I was going the speed limit this time.
Out of NOWHERE, this cop races into the left hand turn lane, goes inbetween me and the car in front of me (there's like, a 1.5 car's length between us) with his lights blaring. Nearly shat myself when the cop was up next to me, thought he was gonna run me off the road. I don't want to get a ticket NOW, not three weeks before I get my full blown LICENSE. I want to be able to drive at any hours of the day, I've been working so hard to be safe these last eleven months. Ruining that now... Would suck. Especially over sand paper









So ya. Sandpaper costs threw me over budget and I nearly ruined my favorite pants when a cop came zooming by. FUN FUN AMIRITE?

Will sand tomorrow or Saturday. Too late now.


----------



## TwoCables

So then don't follow people so closely.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


So then don't follow people so closely.


----------



## PapaSmurf

And turn your stereo down so you can HEAR the police and other emergency vehicles approaching.

All that hassle for a shinier surface that no one will ever see. That's a waste of $15.00, your time, and some aggravation.


----------



## Dilyn

Indeed.
My stereo WAS down. I couldn't hear him, even when he was passing me.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Indeed.
My stereo WAS down. I couldn't hear him, even when he was passing me.










Because they don't use their siren to pull somebody over for speeding, or some other similar moving violation.


----------



## xtnod

Quick question. Can I remove the blue gigabyte logo plate over the NB? If so how?

Just seems like I can achieve better cooling with it off...

Trying to achieve 3.6 on a q6600 VID 1.325 I need the best cooling I can get for the NB haha.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtnod*


Quick question. Can I remove the blue gigabyte logo plate over the NB? If so how?

Just seems like I can achieve better cooling with it off...

Trying to achieve 3.6 on a q6600 VID 1.325 I need the best cooling I can get for the NB haha.


Run the system at 100% load for about half an hour to get the NB good and hot, then shut down the system. Then use a small screwdriver to pry it off. The heat loosens the adhesive making it come off easier. Then use some Goof Off or similar product to remove the remaining adhesive.


----------



## xtnod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Run the system at 100% load for about half an hour to get the NB good and hot, then shut down the system. Then use a small screwdriver to pry it off. The heat loosens the adhesive making it come off easier. Then use some Goof Off or similar product to remove the remaining adhesive.


Yeah been working on my oc all day so it should be nice and hot haha thanks!

My Ram cooler is blowing straight at it too and the shield there jsut seems to be blocking so much airflow.

and seeing all these CPU lapping I might do that to my q6600 as well hrmm....


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i can't really see much of a reason to remove the blue covers.... does the NB really get that hot?

direct contact testing as of right now with a Mac Tools ET7612

UD3P Rev 1.6 - 34.4c (inside CM690 II Adv)
USB3P Rev 1.0 - 20.2c (On bench)

i honestly see no need to remove it...


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtnod*


Quick question. Can I remove the blue gigabyte logo plate over the NB? If so how?

Just seems like I can achieve better cooling with it off...

Trying to achieve 3.6 on a q6600 VID 1.325 I need the best cooling I can get for the NB haha.


i removed mine when i had the NB HS assembly off the board and was applying new TIM.i used a blow dryer and got it nice and hot and pried it off with a screw driver.but my last four boards i just left them on.too much work and my setups use AC and i have lots of fans so its always cold and not worth removing them.


----------



## NoGuru

I always remove the blue plates. It can be the difference between stable and NOT stable.


----------



## radaja

^^thats true.i was just saying for me it dont matter
because i have such cold air in my setup my temps
on everything such as MB/GPU/HD/ sensors are always
in the 15c to 25c range.so im sure my NB is pretty cool
too.
but with normal ambient temps and high vmch while priming
even with a fan the blue HS covers will keep the NB too warm.


----------



## D.J.S.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtnod* 
Quick question. Can I remove the blue gigabyte logo plate over the NB? If so how?

Just seems like I can achieve better cooling with it off...

Trying to achieve 3.6 on a q6600 VID 1.325 I need the best cooling I can get for the NB haha.

First thing that ever happened to my ud3p , much happier,cooler, and Sexier since !


----------



## D.J.S.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I always remove the blue plates. It can be the difference between stable and NOT stable.

Yeah what he Said ! ^^








Annnd Traded A Rheostat for a Shiney NEw E5200 to throw in this thing to TesT .
Taking guesses now ?


----------



## Cotton

Hmm..

4.45, 1.55v


----------



## Dilyn

Time to get to work


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

almost 4:20


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D.J.S.* 
Yeah what he Said ! ^^








Annnd Traded A Rheostat for a Shiney NEw E5200 to throw in this thing to TesT .
Taking guesses now ?

4.1-4.2









Got the Black N Tans going after the week I had, but doubt I will be OC'ing tonight. Too bad, my best clocks come when I'm tanked.


----------



## Kristof

My OC is stable so far. I give my thanks to everybody who helped me.









Ill be back... if I have any problems.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
4.1-4.2









Got the Black N Tans going after the week I had, but doubt I will be OC'ing tonight. Too bad, my best clocks come when I'm tanked.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
My OC is stable so far. I give my thanks to everybody who helped me.









Ill be back... if I have any problems.









Don't wait until then. Keep in touch in the thread.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristof* 
My OC is stable so far. I give my thanks to everybody who helped me.









Ill be back... if I have any problems.









Stay here and donate your knowledge.


----------



## Marke

Just upgraded my system with 4GB of G.SKILL PC2 9600 DDR2 1200

Can someone post a Bios Temp-let that will work with a Q8400 ?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Just upgraded my system with 4GB of G.SKILL PC2 9600 DDR2 1200

Can someone post a Bios Temp-let that will work with a Q8400 ?

VID of the said chip please.


----------



## Marke

VID = 1,2875v

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
VID of the said chip please.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
VID = 1,2875v


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.0Ghz (500x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.........................: <<< 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps).....................: <<< 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps).....................: <<< 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [TURBO]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.50a
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time..............................5
tRCD ...............................................5
tRP'.............................................. ...5
tRAS.............................................. .15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.............................................. .3 [Auto]
tWTR.............................................. 3 [Auto]
tWR............................................... .6 [Auto]
tRFC.............................................. 54 [Auto]
tRTP.............................................. .3 [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .......................0 [Auto]

Channel A Timing Settings
Static tRead Value.........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..................:0 Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................:0 Auto

Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8 Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9 Auto

Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
DDR Write Training.........................:Auto

Channel A Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ................... oc1200

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..................:0 Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................:0 Auto

Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8 Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9 Auto

Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
DDR Write Training.........................:Auto

Channel B Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ................... oc1200

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration.....................: Enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.42500
CPU Termination&#8230;.........................: 1.38v <-- set 1.20vtt 1st for cpu/mch ref adjusments
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.......................: 1.50v
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.......................: 0.785 @ (1.20vtt)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.48 - you might need more
MCH Reference&#8230;&#8230;........................: 0.800 @ (1.20vtt)
MCH/DRAM Ref&#8230;&#8230;.........................: auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;...................................: 1.59v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;.................................: 1.20v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;..........................: 2.12V or 2.18
DRAM Termination &#8230;&#8230;....................: 0.990v [Auto]
Channel A Reference&#8230;....................: 0.900v [Auto]
Channel B Reference&#8230;....................: 0.900v [Auto]

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


----------



## radaja

for all the new owners









quick guide to set cpu/mch references using 1.20v vtt in bios










heres an easy cheatsheet for the actual cpu/mch references
values in bios for different vtt values:helps when assisting
others who are new to the board by being able to give exact
reference values to set for most vtt voltages.

top row represents what easytune6 shows

highlighted green is vtt voltage

highlighted red is cpu reference

highlighted blue is mch reference

EXAMPLE:using vtt voltage of 1.32v

setting the cpu ref to 0.861v in bios(shown in red).
ET6 will show it as 0.785v(1 notch above normal)

setting the mch ref to 0.916v in bios(shown in blue).
ET6 will show it as 0.840v(2 notches above normal)

Code:



Code:


[B]E-T-6    0.730 / 0.745 / 0.760 \\ 0.785 \\ 0.800[/B]

vtt 1.20 0.730 / 0.745 / 0.760 \\ 0.785 \\ 0.800
vtt 1.22 0.742 / 0.757 / 0.772 \\ 0.797 \\ 0.812
vtt 1.24 0.755 / 0.770 / 0.785 \\ 0.810 \\ 0.825 CPU reference value in bios 
vtt 1.26 0.768 / 0.783 / 0.798 \\ 0.823 \\ 0.838
vtt 1.28 0.780 / 0.795 / 0.810 \\ 0.838 \\ 0.850
vtt 1.30 0.793 / 0.808 / 0.823 \\ 0.848 \\ 0.863
vtt [B]1.32[/B] 0.806 / 0.821 / 0.836 \\ [B]0.861[/B] \\ 0.876
vtt 1.34 0.818 / 0.833 / 0.848 \\ 0.873 \\ 0.888
vtt 1.36 0.831 / 0.846 / 0.861 \\ 0.886 \\ 0.901
vtt 1.38 0.844 / 0.859 / 0.874 \\ 0.899 \\ 0.914
vtt 1.40 0.856 / 0.871 / 0.886 \\ 0.911 \\ 0.926
vtt 1.42 0.869 / 0.884 / 0.899 \\ 0.924 \\ 0.939
vtt 1.44 0.882 / 0.897 / 0.912 \\ 0.937 \\ 0.952

vtt 1.20 0.720 / 0.740 / 0.760 \\ 0.800 \\ 0.840
vtt 1.22 0.732 / 0.752 / 0.772 \\ 0.812 \\ 0.852
vtt 1.24 0.745 / 0.765 / 0.785 \\ 0.825 \\ 0.865 MCH reference value in bios
vtt 1.26 0.758 / 0.778 / 0.798 \\ 0.838 \\ 0.878
vtt 1.28 0.770 / 0.790 / 0.810 \\ 0.850 \\ 0.890
vtt 1.30 0.783 / 0.803 / 0.823 \\ 0.863 \\ 0.903
vtt [B]1.32[/B] 0.796 / 0.816 / 0.836 \\ 0.876 \\ [B]0.916[/B]
vtt 1.34 0.808 / 0.828 / 0.848 \\ 0.888 \\ 0.928
vtt 1.36 0.821 / 0.841 / 0.861 \\ 0.901 \\ 0.941
vtt 1.38 0.834 / 0.854 / 0.874 \\ 0.914 \\ 0.954
vtt 1.40 0.846 / 0.866 / 0.886 \\ 0.926 \\ 0.966
vtt 1.42 0.859 / 0.879 / 0.899 \\ 0.939 \\ 0.979
vtt 1.44 0.872 / 0.892 / 0.912 \\ 0.952 \\ 0.992


----------



## mistargill

1.2500 here trying to get 4.5ghz with 500fsb is this possible?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistargill* 
1.2500 here trying to get 4.5ghz with 500fsb is this possible?

depends if you have warm chip, that vid is usually a cool chip post a pic a of your temps with core temp @ load with prime 95 @ 4hz you also will need about 1.487v for 4.5 in bios with that vid 1.462 for 4.4 , 1.43 for 4.326 , 1.400 for 4.25


----------



## mistargill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
depends if you have warm chip, that vid is usually a cool chip post a pic a of your temps with core temp @ load with prime 95 @ 4hz you also will need about 1.487v in bios with that vid 1.462 for 4.4

in that case Id like to try 4ghz first.

1.42v set in bios

prime 95

is making my cores hit

56/48/52/50


----------



## TwoCables

radaja,

Forgive me, but that's too complicated for me. Why not just tell all new owners to do it like this:

Always set CPU Termination to 1.200V _first_.
Adjust CPU or MCH Reference
Then raise CPU Termination back up in order to properly scale the CPU and MCH References
I mean, that way we can always say, _"Set your MCH Reference to 0.720V"_, and then it's clear that the instructions that go without saying are _"Set CPU Termination to 1.200V, then set MCH Reference to 0.720V, and then raise the CPU Termination back up to 1.24V to properly scale the MCH Reference".

_Wouldn't this keep everything simpler? I feel that anything else just over-complicates and confuses things. When I was trained on how to use this motherboard, it was simplified down to this basic level, and I understood it immediately. But that whole thing of comparing the BIOS to ET6 confused and overwhelmed the living crap out of me and it also felt unnecessary. After all, this is all just trial & error anyway.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistargill* 
in that case Id like to try 4ghz first.

1.42v set in bios

prime 95

is making my cores hit

56/48/52/50

hmm thats alot of voltage for 4gh is that with llc enabled?
good temps tho i can see that chip going 4.4ish


----------



## mistargill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
hmm thats alot of voltage for 4gh is that with llc enabled?
good temps tho i can see that chip going 4.4ish

Im not 100% of this yet may lower in a bit.

jok sorry but revise
61/53/58/55

for 30 minutes

I need to find a better voltage for this and setting


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
radaja,

Forgive me, but that's too complicated for me. Why not just tell all new owners to do it like this:

Always set CPU Termination to 1.200V _first_.
Adjust CPU or MCH Reference
Then raise CPU Termination back up in order to properly scale the CPU and MCH References
I mean, that way we can always say, _"Set your MCH Reference to 0.720V"_, and then it's clear that the instructions that go without saying are _"Set CPU Termination to 1.200V, then set MCH Reference to 0.720V, and then raise the CPU Termination back up to 1.24V to properly scale the MCH Reference".

_Wouldn't this keep everything simpler? I feel that anything else just over-complicates and confuses things. When I was trained on how to use this motherboard, it was simplified down to this basic level, and I understood it immediately. But that whole thing of comparing the BIOS to ET6 confused and overwhelmed the living crap out of me and it also felt unnecessary. After all, this is all just trial & error anyway.

thats what this one says.the other is a reference chart to give exact values for each vtt value.but if you read this one it explains the 1.20v vtt and scaling.also not everyone understands things the same way,im not telling anyone do it like this or like that.thats why i gave two different ways of looking at things.just trying to help,and i would think the more info,the more the better?









heres an example.someone asks me for help,i look at there template and see everything looks good but i know its the mch reference thats wrong so to quickly help them i see they are using 1.28v vtt,now i look at my cheat sheet and can quickly tell them to set mch ref to 0.850v in the bios.
with out confusing them about setting the vtt to 1.20 and then set the mch to 0.80v and now move vtt back to 1.28v.some will like to learn and some like to just get the value given to them.the cheatsheet helps in the latter.


----------



## TwoCables

Oh. It's just that I tried to learn it that way first (using EasyTune), and even though I was directed to some really well-written pages/tutorials (which were also very respected), I was still overwhelmed.

But then somebody (I think it was hoss331) broke it down and just said something like, _"All you really have to do is this: every single time you want to go into the BIOS to adjust the CPU or MCH Reference, just set the CPU Term to 1.200V first, make your adjustment, and then put your CPU Term back up to where you had it and you're done."_. When he simplified it like that for me, I laughed because I instantly went from being extremely overwhelmed and almost depressed to feeling like I finally had a very strong grasp on it. I just said, _"Oh damn. Well that's easy._"

So ever since then, I've been confidently making my CPU Ref and MCH Ref changes all by myself without asking for help and without using EasyTune. I mean, it's easy: if I'm about to make a change, then I just set the CPU Term to 1.200, make my changes, bring the CPU Term back up, and then F10 out of there.


----------



## radaja

i hear you.i can remove it if you like?i dont want to confuse anyone.

anyway heres my new crucials and MB.ive gone through 7 UD3P/R's this month
and this one is the best so far.and this kit of crucials is pretty good too.2.08v idle
2.06v load for 1200MHz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1396167

*[email protected] DDR2-1200 PL8 1hr 32m prime95 blend*


----------



## TwoCables

I'm not saying that the presence of your post is going to change anything or confuse anyone or anything like that. This thread moves too fast for anything either of us are saying to make a difference, but I'm just saying that it could be best to start somebody off with the simplest ways first, and then move them up to the more complex stuff that involve EasyTune and whatnot.









Now that I understand what I understand, I could probably feel far less overwhelmed by it if I really wanted to get into it. But at the same time, now that I understand it the way I do, it seems unnecessary to know all of that stuff for some reason.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
i hear you.i can remove it if you like?i dont want to confuse anyone.

anyway heres my new crucials and MB.ive gone through 7 UD3P/R's this month
and this one is the best so far.and this kit of crucials is pretty good too.2.08v idle
2.06v load for 1200MHz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1396167

*[email protected] DDR2-1200 PL8 1hr 32m prime95 blend*










this my ud3p?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
i hear you.i can remove it if you like?i dont want to confuse anyone.


Do NOT even think about removing it. It's a useful post and needs to stay as far as I'm concerned. Those of us who want to use can and those of us that don't can ignore it.


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
this my ud3p?









yep









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Do NOT even think about removing it. It's a useful post and needs to stay as far as I'm concerned. Those of us who want to use can and those of us that don't can ignore it.

ok,i will keep it posted.thats the way i see it too.any and all info is helpful info








thanks


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Just picked up one of these GA_EP45-UD3P rev1.6 mobo's
As a Birthday present for the Wife, to Upgrade her Rig, will be a compliment to the E8400 she already has and a MSI GTS-250 1 GB Twin Frozr, 4 GB XMS2 6400


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Damn..... nice b-day gift for sure... good luck and keep us posted on the outcome..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Just picked up one of these GA_EP45-UD3P rev1.6 mobo's
As a Birthday present for the Wife, to Upgrade her Rig, will be a compliment to the E8400 she already has and a MSI GTS-250 1 GB Twin Frozr, 4 GB XMS2 6400


Nice. Now do yourself and her a big favor and do NOT enable Fast Boot in the bios.


----------



## TwoCables

Jolly-Swagman: you're lucky. That logo on my northbridge is upside down.

But as PapaSmurf said, don't enable Quick Boot. It's not "Fast Boot", but "Quick Boot". Leave it disabled.

The reason is because if it's enabled, then problems arise later which are caused by the motherboard not verifying the "DMI Pool Data". So by leaving it disabled, it verifies the DMI Pool Data, and everything works as expected.


----------



## Marke

k thanks for the reply

Tried these setting few problems

First the bios won't allow
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
At 2.50a it reads 833 closest i could get is 3.33 gives me 1111
there is no setting that will get me to 1200 there so i left it @ 3.20a 1066

Then CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.......................: 0.785 @ (1.20vtt) my Bios only goes up to 1.136 so i left it there

Then MCH Referenceâ€¦â€¦........................: 0.800 @ (1.20vtt) My bios only going up to 1.166 so i left that there amd the system wouldn't post I couldn't even get into the bios rebooting before it even hit bios screen had to use the clear bios jumper

?????

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Fast
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.0Ghz (500x8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.........................: <<< 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps).....................: <<< 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps).....................: <<< 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [TURBO]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.50a
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time..............................5
tRCD ...............................................5
tRP'.............................................. ...5
tRAS.............................................. .15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.............................................. .3 [Auto]
tWTR.............................................. 3 [Auto]
tWR............................................... .6 [Auto]
tRFC.............................................. 54 [Auto]
tRTP.............................................. .3 [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .......................0 [Auto]

Channel A Timing Settings
Static tRead Value.........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..................:0 Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................:0 Auto

Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8 Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9 Auto

Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
DDR Write Training.........................:Auto

Channel A Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ................... oc1200

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..................:0 Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................:0 Auto

Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8 Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9 Auto

Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
DDR Write Training.........................:Auto

Channel B Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ................... oc1200

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration.....................: Enabled
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.42500
CPU Terminationâ€¦.........................: 1.38v <-- set 1.20vtt 1st for cpu/mch ref adjusments
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.......................: 1.50v
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.......................: 0.785 @ (1.20vtt)

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.48 - you might need more
MCH Referenceâ€¦â€¦........................: 0.800 @ (1.20vtt)
MCH/DRAM Refâ€¦â€¦.........................: auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦...................................: 1.59v
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦.................................: 1.20v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦..........................: 2.12V or 2.18
DRAM Termination â€¦â€¦....................: 0.990v [Auto]
Channel A Referenceâ€¦....................: 0.900v [Auto]
Channel B Referenceâ€¦....................: 0.900v [Auto]

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


----------



## mm67

Use memory strap 2.40B with 500 MHz FSB to run memory at 1200 MHz.


----------



## mistargill

Not being able to test things out cuz I'm out of town all day is killing me... hopefully my prime blend run is still going song.


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
k thanks for the reply

Tried these setting few problems

First the bios won't allow
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
At 2.50a it reads 833 closest i could get is 3.33 gives me 1111
there is no setting that will get me to 1200 there so i left it @ 3.20a 1066

Then CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.......................: 0.785 @ (1.20vtt) my Bios only goes up to 1.136 so i left it there

Then MCH Reference&#8230;&#8230;........................: 0.800 @ (1.20vtt) My bios only going up to 1.166 so i left that there amd the system wouldn't post I couldn't even get into the bios rebooting before it even hit bios screen had to use the clear bios jumper

?????

try these exact settings

Code:



Code:


Originally Posted by freakb18c1  
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: disabled
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x 
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.0Ghz (500x8)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.........................: <<< 1000mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 1000mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps).....................: <<< 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps).....................: <<< 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [TURBO]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time..............................5
tRCD ...............................................5
tRP'.............................................. ...5
tRAS.............................................. .15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.............................................. .3 [Auto]
tWTR.............................................. 3 [Auto]
tWR............................................... .6 [Auto]
tRFC.............................................. 54 [Auto]
tRTP.............................................. .3 [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .......................0 [Auto]

Channel A Timing Settings
Static tRead Value.........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..................:0 Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................:0 Auto

Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8 Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9 Auto

Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
DDR Write Training.........................:Auto

Channel A Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ...................auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..................:0 Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................:0 Auto

Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8 Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9 Auto

Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
DDR Write Training.........................:Auto

Channel B Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ...................auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration.....................: Enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.42500
CPU Termination&#8230;.........................: 1.38v 
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.......................: 1.57v
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.......................: 0.899v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.46v
MCH Reference&#8230;&#8230;........................: 0.914v
MCH/DRAM Ref&#8230;&#8230;.........................: normal
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;...................................: normal
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;.................................: normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;..........................: 2.12V 
DRAM Termination &#8230;&#8230;....................: normal
Channel A Reference&#8230;....................: normal
Channel B Reference&#8230;....................: normal
Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


----------



## Marke

ok let me try brb

QUOTE=radaja;10739223]try these exact settings

Code:



Code:


Originally Posted by freakb18c1  
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: disabled
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x 
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.0Ghz (500x8)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.........................: <<< 1000mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 1000mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps).....................: <<< 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps).....................: <<< 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [TURBO]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time..............................5
tRCD ...............................................5
tRP'.............................................. ...5
tRAS.............................................. .15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.............................................. .3 [Auto]
tWTR.............................................. 3 [Auto]
tWR............................................... .6 [Auto]
tRFC.............................................. 54 [Auto]
tRTP.............................................. .3 [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .......................0 [Auto]

Channel A Timing Settings
Static tRead Value.........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..................:0 Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................:0 Auto

Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8 Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9 Auto

Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
DDR Write Training.........................:Auto

Channel A Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ...................auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..................:0 Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................:0 Auto

Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8 Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9 Auto

Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
DDR Write Training.........................:Auto

Channel B Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ...................auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration.....................: Enabled
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.42500
CPU Terminationâ€¦.........................: 1.38v 
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.......................: 1.57v
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.......................: 0.899v

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.46v
MCH Referenceâ€¦â€¦........................: 0.914v
MCH/DRAM Refâ€¦â€¦.........................: normal
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦...................................: normal
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦.................................: normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦..........................: 2.12V 
DRAM Termination â€¦â€¦....................: normal
Channel A Referenceâ€¦....................: normal
Channel B Referenceâ€¦....................: normal
Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]

[/QUOTE]


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

oooooh.... i5 760 Batch # L014B355
I Love Microcenter


----------



## Marke

Nice getting close @ (500x8) 4.0Ghz it at-least starts to boot gets past bios post and then it gets a Trap Exception error and freezes What ever that means ?

So i backed it down a few to like (475x8) 3.80Ghz and and its running there now

What setting should I twig to try and and get the 4.0 ?

Fun stuff









Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
try these exact settings

Code:



Code:


Originally Posted by freakb18c1  
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: disabled
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x 
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.0Ghz (500x8)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.........................: <<< 1000mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 1000mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps).....................: <<< 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps).....................: <<< 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [TURBO]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time..............................5
tRCD ...............................................5
tRP'.............................................. ...5
tRAS.............................................. .15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.............................................. .3 [Auto]
tWTR.............................................. 3 [Auto]
tWR............................................... .6 [Auto]
tRFC.............................................. 54 [Auto]
tRTP.............................................. .3 [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .......................0 [Auto]

Channel A Timing Settings
Static tRead Value.........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..................:0 Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................:0 Auto

Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8 Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9 Auto

Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
DDR Write Training.........................:Auto

Channel A Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ...................auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..................:0 Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................:0 Auto

Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:8 Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:8 Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:9 Auto

Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
DDR Write Training.........................:Auto

Channel B Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ...................auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration.....................: Enabled
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.42500
CPU Terminationâ€¦.........................: 1.38v 
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.......................: 1.57v
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.......................: 0.899v

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.46v
MCH Referenceâ€¦â€¦........................: 0.914v
MCH/DRAM Refâ€¦â€¦.........................: normal
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦...................................: normal
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦.................................: normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦..........................: 2.12V 
DRAM Termination â€¦â€¦....................: normal
Channel A Referenceâ€¦....................: normal
Channel B Referenceâ€¦....................: normal
Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


----------



## radaja

i would first drop the cpu multi to [email protected] to first get your memory and NB OC sorted out.

heres another template to try,its my old Q9650 [email protected] ddr2-1200 OC
but tweaked for you to try on your Q8400.so like last time set it up exactly like this and lets see if we can get it stable and then bring up your cpu frequency to 4.0GHz after to bet the system stable at 3.5ghz

Code:



Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Turbo    ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 7        ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0    ]
CPU Frequency 4.5GHz............................[ 500 x 7.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500      ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv   ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv   ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps    ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Turbo    ]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P)..................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333      ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40B    ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1200     ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5       ]
tRCD............................................[ 5       ]
tRP.............................................[ 5       ]
tRAS............................................[ 15      ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
tWTR[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
tWR[13].........................................[ Auto        ]
tRFC[68] .......................................[ Auto        ] 
tRTP[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto        ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 9 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ auto       ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ auto       ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ auto       ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ auto       ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 9 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto        ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore         [ 1.1875  ]...................[ 1.40v   ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.360   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.570   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.886   ]

MCH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.46v   ] 
MCH Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.901   ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
ICH I/O           [ 1.500   ]...................[ normal   ]
ICH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ normal   ]

DRAM Voltage      [ 1.800   ]...................[ 2.10v to 2.12v ] 
DRAM Termination  [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
Channel A Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
Channel B Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Nice getting close @ (500x8) 4.0Ghz it at-least starts to boot gets past bios post and then it gets a Trap Exception error and freezes What ever that means ?

So i backed it down a few to like (475x8) 3.80Ghz and and its running there now

What setting should I twig to try and and get the 4.0 ?

Fun stuff









Post YOUR MIT so they can offer some advice of what to change.

Normally I set the ram to the lowest multiplier to run it as slow as possible until I get the CPU maxed out. Then I work on the ram. Otherwise you are chasing two different variables making it difficult if not impossible to do either very well.


----------



## Marke

Thanks for the help

These are my MIT settings exactly what radaja recommended its got me at 3.5 Where to go from here ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Post YOUR MIT so they can offer some advice of what to change.

Normally I set the ram to the lowest multiplier to run it as slow as possible until I get the CPU maxed out. Then I work on the ram. Otherwise you are chasing two different variables making it difficult if not impossible to do either very well.


Code:



Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Turbo    ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 7        ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0    ]
CPU Frequency 4.5GHz............................[ 500 x 7.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500      ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv   ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv   ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps    ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Turbo    ]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P)..................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333      ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40B    ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1200     ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5       ]
tRCD............................................[ 5       ]
tRP.............................................[ 5       ]
tRAS............................................[ 15      ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
tWTR[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
tWR[13].........................................[ Auto        ]
tRFC[68] .......................................[ Auto        ] 
tRTP[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto        ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 9 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ auto       ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ auto       ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ auto       ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ auto       ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 9 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto        ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore         [ 1.1875  ]...................[ 1.40v   ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.360   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.570   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.886   ]

MCH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.46v   ] 
MCH Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.901   ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
ICH I/O           [ 1.500   ]...................[ normal   ]
ICH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ normal   ]

DRAM Voltage      [ 1.800   ]...................[ 2.10v to 2.12v ] 
DRAM Termination  [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
Channel A Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
Channel B Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


----------



## radaja

did it prime ok?stable?
if so we can start raising the cpu multi and find what vcore is needed for 4.0GHz.
and then start lowering the others to their lowest stable values.


----------



## Marke

let me run prime a bit and see how it goes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
did it prime ok?stable?
if so we can start raising the cpu multi and find what vcore is needed for 4.0GHz.
and then start lowering the others to their lowest stable values.


----------



## Marke

This is fun like Science class for hackers









Primes bin running for a while seems stable

What settings should i shoot for next ?


----------



## radaja

now keep tham all the same and set cpu multiplier to 8 and vcore to about 1.40v to star with and see if it works,if not try 1.42v.if 1.40v vcore does work then try lowering it to 1.39v and keep lowering until it fails prime,then just raise it a notch or two and go for the big prime95 blend run









your vid is 1.28v right?your cpu should be able to do 4.0GHz with 1.39v or lower i would think.


----------



## freakb18c1

yes that vid might be hard to tune ;\\ 
hey raja thanks for the MIT you sent me its working great so far just needed a little more vcore


----------



## Marke

ok back to work here just finished some Chinese takeout 
Yeah my VID is 1.2875v

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


now keep tham all the same and set cpu multiplier to 8 and vcore to about 1.40v to star with and see if it works,if not try 1.42v.if 1.40v vcore does work then try lowering it to 1.39v and keep lowering until it fails prime,then just raise it a notch or two and go for the big prime95 blend run









your vid is 1.28v right?your cpu should be able to do 4.0GHz with 1.39v or lower i would think.


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


yes that vid might be hard to tune ;\\ 
hey raja thanks for the MIT you sent me its working great so far just needed a little more vcore










your welcome.glad its working for you,i7's are fun and powerful









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marke*


ok back to work here just finished some Chinese takeout 
Yeah my VID is 1.2875v


theres no eating,get back to work








like i said if it primes for a while the stop it and reboot and lower the vcore.do this until it fails then you just raise two notches and go for the long run of prime95 blend


----------



## Marke

Ok set x8 to 4.0 and set vcore up to 1.425 and won't boot into windows giving me some Trap Exception bootup error

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


now keep tham all the same and set cpu multiplier to 8 and vcore to about 1.40v to star with and see if it works,if not try 1.42v.if 1.40v vcore does work then try lowering it to 1.39v and keep lowering until it fails prime,then just raise it a notch or two and go for the big prime95 blend run









your vid is 1.28v right?your cpu should be able to do 4.0GHz with 1.39v or lower i would think.


----------



## NoGuru

Does anyone have that memory testing program? Not memtest but the one that works from windows?


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marke*


Ok set x8 to 4.0 and set vcore up to 1.425 and won't boot into windows giving me some Trap Exception bootup error


try more vcore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Does anyone have that memory testing program? Not memtest but the one that works from windows?


i do,heres a DL linky.the one that boots is memtest86+.the one in windows is MemTest 4.0 or HCIMemtTest.
*MemTest 4.0*


----------



## Marke

how high should i go ?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


try more vcore

i do memtestHCI
*MemTest 4.0*


----------



## NoGuru

Thanks Rob! +++++1


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marke*


how high should i go ?


hows your cooling?if its good you can try up to 1.45v which would be 1.42 load in windows.it might be your cpu just wont do it with out super high voltage

*No Guru*,your welcome


----------



## Marke

ok multi X8 4.0 with vcore at 1.43125 get that Trap exception error after bios post when i up one more notch to 1.43750 I'm just getting a black screen after bios post

What now ??

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


now keep tham all the same and set cpu multiplier to 8 and vcore to about 1.40v to star with and see if it works,if not try 1.42v.if 1.40v vcore does work then try lowering it to 1.39v and keep lowering until it fails prime,then just raise it a notch or two and go for the big prime95 blend run









your vid is 1.28v right?your cpu should be able to do 4.0GHz with 1.39v or lower i would think.


----------



## radaja

its really up to you,you can try more to see if it will get to 4.0GHz but it looks like it will need way too much to run stable with you air cooler.what are your temps like?


----------



## mistargill

quick question... if i run 2 vga cards does that mean both my pcie lanes will run at x8 or 1st lane as x16 and second as x8?


----------



## radaja

each at x8


----------



## Marke

Heres my temps

Anything else i can try ?


----------



## freakb18c1

woah revision R0?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

hmm..

Tpower and i5 760

love the new combo
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...60_4603.79_mhz


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marke*


Heres my temps

Anything else i can try ?


i would suggest dropping the cpu multipier to [email protected]
and try and get that stable to see how much vcore is needed.start with 1.42v and see if it primes and then lower it if its good to go.


----------



## mistargill

I'm wondering if my rampage formula is actually faster than this board... i'm probably wrong. I just have a itch that my rampage couldnt overclock my quad to 4ghz because of the ram...... Hrmm... maybe I should swap and see? too lazy


----------



## PapaSmurf

Since your ram only needs to run at 890MHz to reach 4.0GHz with a Q9650 if your 1200MHz ram can't run at that speed it's defective.


----------



## mistargill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Since your ram only needs to run at 890MHz to reach 4.0GHz with a Q9650 if your 1200MHz ram can't run at that speed it's defective.


I should have clarified. My rampage was paired with mushkin 1066 kit. Maybe I should have took my time and tried the g-skill memory with the formula first before swapping things out... man...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Still, it only needed to run at 890. That is well below the Mushkin 1066's rated speed. If you couldn't get the Q9650 to 4 GHz either the ram is defective or the Q9650 isn't capable of running that fast.


----------



## Marke

I'll give that a try

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


i would suggest dropping the cpu multipier to [email protected]
and try and get that stable to see how much vcore is needed.start with 1.42v and see if it primes and then lower it if its good to go.


----------



## Marke

Getting closer it boots up at 7.5 X 500 3.75Ghz with 1425v memory running at 1200

strange how come in windows easy tune says its only running a 6 x 500 3.00ghz and when i start cpuid it shows 7.5 X 500 3.75Ghz for a sec or 2 then it changes to 6 x 500 3.00ghz but the bios boot says 7.5 X 500 3.75Ghz ?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


i would suggest dropping the cpu multipier to [email protected]
and try and get that stable to see how much vcore is needed.start with 1.42v and see if it primes and then lower it if its good to go.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That means you must have EIST and C1E enabled in the bios. Disable them both and see what happens.


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marke*


Getting closer it boots up at 7.5 X 500 3.75Ghz with 1425v memory running at 1200

strange how come in windows easy tune says its only running a 6 x 500 3.00ghz and when i start cpuid it shows 7.5 X 500 3.75Ghz for a sec or 2 then it changes to 6 x 500 3.00ghz but the bios boot says 7.5 X 500 3.75Ghz ?


disable these
Advanced Settings

CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]


----------



## PapaSmurf

DO NOT disable CPU Thermal Monitor. There is NO appreciable performance or overclocking gain to be had by doing so. It should be left enabled. Anyone who tells you different is sadly mistaken.


----------



## Marke

Ok those setting must of got enabled after it crashed a few times thought I disabled it but that did fix it

Very cool this is the fastest I've had her so far getting closer to that magic 4.0









Will run prime for a while see what happens

Thanks

oh also what about the CPU rev R0 thats a crappy rev ?


----------



## Marke

ok at 7.5 X 500 3.75Ghz with 1425v memory running at 1200 Prime took it out in less then a min BSD

if anyone knows how to read heres the error msg

BCCode:124
BCP1:0000000000000000
BCP2:FFFFFA8004939028
BCP3:00000000B2000040
BCP4:0000000000000800

What to do now ?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try Blue Screen View to see if it can tell you anything useful about the BSOD's.
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


DO NOT disable CPU Thermal Monitor. There is NO appreciable performance or overclocking gain to be had by doing so. It should be left enabled. Anyone who tells you different is sadly mistaken.


oops i thought it was the one in between them the one that disabled by default CE2/CE4 thing.but yea no need to disable thermal monitor.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marke*


ok at 7.5 X 500 3.75Ghz with 1425v memory running at 1200 Prime took it out in less then a min BSD

if anyone knows how to read heres the error msg

BCCode:124
BCP1:0000000000000000
BCP2:FFFFFA8004939028
BCP3:00000000B2000040
BCP4:0000000000000800

What to do now ?


it could need more vcore?or the ref's are not quite right for your setup?

heres my latest run.tightened up my memory








lowered some volts,vmch at 1.32v vtt 1.26v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1396959

*[email protected] DDR2-1200 5-5-4-12 pl8*


----------



## Marke

I'll mess with the vcore see if that helps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


oops i thought it was the one in between them the one that disabled by default CE2/CE4 thing.but yea no need to disable thermal monitor.

it could need more vcore?or the ref's are not quite right for your setup?

heres my latest run.tightened up my memory








lowered some volts,vmch at 1.32v vtt 1.26v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1396959

*[email protected] DDR2-1200 5-5-4-12 pl8*


----------



## Marke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Try Blue Screen View to see if it can tell you anything useful about the BSOD's.
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html


Heres the BSD error if this will help

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: hal.dll

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa8004939028, 0x00000000b2000040, 
0x0000000000000800)

*** hal.dll - Address 0xfffff800031ee903 base at 0xfffff800031dc000 DateStamp 
0x4a5bdf08


----------



## freakb18c1

i really have a feeling that the refs may not be adjusted right... id set em to auto or something to many errors!


----------



## Marke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


i really have a feeling that the refs may not be adjusted right... id set em to auto or something to many errors!


I tryed to bump the vcore up 1 notch and it wouldn't boot so i lowered it one instead I'll prime it first see what happens and also try your auto


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kristof*


My OC is stable so far. I give my thanks to everybody who helped me.









Ill be back... if I have any problems.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Don't wait until then. Keep in touch in the thread.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Stay here and donate your knowledge.


Once you go UD3P, you don't go back








I love this thread. It's one of the most relaxed threads that has ever been NOT in Off Topic. It's one of my most active threads I've ever been in that isn't in Off Topic. I love this thread









Lapping is taking FOREVER. Lots of things keep coming up. Sucks, because I have to write a rhetorical analysis (fancy words for literary analysis or 'paper about a book'), and it's due Wednesday. So I would LIKE to get my computer back before then, but at this rate that won't be happening







.
How do I know when I'm done with the higher grits? Right now I'm working on 600 (I should've gone with 220 instead off 400, would've made it easier







), and I'm not entirely sure on when I'll be finished with it. What is the IHS supposed to look like when I'm ready to move on to 800? 
Same question for the move from 800 to 1,000 and from 1,500 and from 1,500 to 2,000









Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


yes that vid might be hard to tune ;\\ 
hey raja thanks for the MIT you sent me its working great so far just needed a little more vcore










Since when have you had an i7 rig


----------



## Marke

Can't find stable setting to run even at 3.75 tryed upping the vcore lower vcore and also tryed setting the ref to auto,normal not stable

not really sure what else to try so I set it back to 3.50Ghz 7x500 below settings till someone can help me figure some setting that may work

Code:


Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Turbo    ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 7        ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0    ]
CPU Frequency 4.5GHz............................[ 500 x 7.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500      ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv   ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv   ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps    ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Turbo    ]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P)..................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333      ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40B    ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1200     ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5       ]
tRCD............................................[ 5       ]
tRP.............................................[ 5       ]
tRAS............................................[ 15      ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
tWTR[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
tWR[13].........................................[ Auto        ]
tRFC[68] .......................................[ Auto        ] 
tRTP[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto        ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 9 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ auto       ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ auto       ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ auto       ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ auto       ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 9 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto        ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore         [ 1.1875  ]...................[ 1.40v   ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.360   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.570   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.886   ]

MCH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.46v   ] 
MCH Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.901   ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
ICH I/O           [ 1.500   ]...................[ normal   ]
ICH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ normal   ]

DRAM Voltage      [ 1.800   ]...................[ 2.10v to 2.12v ] 
DRAM Termination  [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
Channel A Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
Channel B Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


----------



## PapaSmurf

When you get to ALL copper it's time to switch from 400 to 600. After that check the surface. When it doesn't seem to be getting any smoother move up to the next higher grit. After 800 or so it's extremely difficult to tell when to go higher as the difference is so slight. You basically aren't lapping by that point. You are polishing.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


When you get to ALL copper it's time to switch from 400 to 600. After that check the surface. When it doesn't seem to be getting any smoother move up to the next higher grit. After 800 or so it's extremely difficult to tell when to go higher as the difference is so slight. You basically aren't lapping by that point. You are polishing.


I figured as much.
Thing took FOREVER to get all the copper to show. There were these two spots that just would NOT GO AWAY. Those edges are a pita. I swear I went through both sheets just for those two spots








But now It's looking like I'm making some progress. Time to grab a Mountain Dew and get crackin' again! Last night I fell asleep while lapping and after about thirty seconds I woke up and was like "CRAP THAT'S NOT GOOD'


----------



## PapaSmurf

You are definitely doing something wrong as it normally takes me about 20 to 30 minutes to lap a badly concave cpu. And my Q6600 was so concave that you could NOT make contact with the center of the IHS with anything other than the stock heatsink or one with a circular surface. I could put a DIME between a square heatsink and the center of the IHS and it would still make good contact with the edge of the IHS.


----------



## Dilyn

OBVIOUSLY.

I'm always doing something wrong


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Can't find stable setting to run even at 3.75 tryed upping the vcore lower vcore and also tryed setting the ref to auto,normal not stable

not really sure what else to try so I set it back to 3.50Ghz 7x500 below settings till someone can help me figure some setting that may work

Code:



Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Turbo    ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8        ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0    ]
CPU Frequency 4.5GHz............................[ 500 x 8.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500      ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv   ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 800mv   ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps     ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 100ps    ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Turbo    ]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P)..................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333      ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40B    ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1200     ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5       ]
tRCD............................................[ 5       ]
tRP.............................................[ 5       ]
tRAS............................................[ 15      ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
tWTR[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
tWR[13].........................................[ Auto        ]
tRFC[68] .......................................[ Auto        ] 
tRTP[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto        ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 9 ] ................[ 8]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ auto       ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ auto       ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ auto       ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ auto       ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ oc1200]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 9 ] ................[ 8]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto        ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ oc1200]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore         [ 1.1875  ]...................[ 1.4875v   ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.360   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.50   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ ] < set 0.745 @ 1.20vtt

MCH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.46v   ] 
MCH Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ ] < set 0.800 @ 1.200 vtt
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
ICH I/O           [ 1.500   ]...................[ 1.59   ]
ICH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.2   ]

DRAM Voltage      [ 1.800   ]...................[ 2.18 ] 
DRAM Termination  [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
Channel A Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
Channel B Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]



edited that MIT give it a shot ! if this i don't work im stumped


----------



## Marke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
edited that MIT give it a shot ! if this i don't work im stumped

I couldn't get it to boot those setting

One thing I'm not sure what you mean is

CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ ] < set 0.745 @ 1.20vtt
Your saying set to 1.20 the setting only goes up to 1.111v ?

MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ ] < set 0.800 @ 1.200 vtt
here the setting only going up to 1.141v

what are u saying here ?


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
I couldn't get it to boot those setting

One thing I'm not sure what you mean is

CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ ] < set 0.745 @ 1.20vtt
Your saying set to 1.20 the setting only goes up to 1.111v ?

MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ ] < set 0.800 @ 1.200 vtt
here the setting only going up to 1.141v

what are u saying here ?

The meaning is this:

Set your CPU term voltage to 1.2v
then set you CPU ref to .74 and MCH ref to .8
then raise CPU term voltage to his recommendation of 1.36
(the ref's will change as the CPU term changes)


----------



## Marke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
The meaning is this:

Set your CPU term voltage to 1.2v
then set you CPU ref to .74 and MCH ref to .8
then raise CPU term voltage to his recommendation of 1.36
(the ref's will change as the CPU term changes)

Appreciate you clearing that up for me let me try see what happens


----------



## ChesterMech

Wow, I'm actually testing at 4400 Mhz right now. 550x8 and so far, three hours of prime, so good.


----------



## Marke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
The meaning is this:

Set your CPU term voltage to 1.2v
then set you CPU ref to .74 and MCH ref to .8
then raise CPU term voltage to his recommendation of 1.36
(the ref's will change as the CPU term changes)

Finally made it into windows @ 4.0 but not stable went BSD on me what settings should i play with to try and get it more stable ?

Heres the BSD error

*** STOP: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa800488d028, 0x00000000b2000040,
0x0000000000000800)

*** hal.dll - Address 0xfffff800031fb903 base at 0xfffff800031e9000 DateStamp
0x4a5bdf08


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well my ud3p is sold and going to be shipped tommor if any one needs 2x2gig 1150mhz ram i have it up for sell still last of my parts. Im looking to sell it fast so i might drop the price some of you ask.


----------



## mistargill

my 4.0ghz setting. Is there anything I can improve on? I've been hearing mixed opinion about llc but what are your guys thoughts?

Code:



Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.05GHz...........................[ 450 x 9.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 450 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ Auto ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.66D ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1200 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[3].........................................[ 3 ]
tWTR[3].........................................[ 3 ]
tWR[6]..........................................[ 6 ]
tRFC[54]........................................[ 52 ]
tRTP[3].........................................[ 3 ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ 2 ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 8 ] ................[ 8 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 5 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1200 ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 8 ] ................[ 8 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 5 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1200 ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled] [Disabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.15 ]...................[ 1.350v ] [1.400v]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.30 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.45 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.848 ]

MCH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.30 ]
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.863 ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]...................[ 1.500 ]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.100 ]

DRAM Voltage [ 1.800 ]...................[ 2.10ov ]
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal ]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Enabled  ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


----------



## Dilyn

That be one thousand, yo.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistargill* 
my 4.0ghz setting. Is there anything I can improve on? I've been hearing mixed opinion about llc but what are your guys thoughts?

Code:



Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.05GHz...........................[ 450 x 9.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 450 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ Auto ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.66D ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1200 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[3].........................................[ 3 ]
tWTR[3].........................................[ 3 ]
tWR[6]..........................................[ 6 ]
tRFC[54]........................................[ 52 ]
tRTP[3].........................................[ 3 ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ 2 ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 8 ] ................[ 8 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 5 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1200 ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 8 ] ................[ 8 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 5 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1200 ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled] [Disabled]
CPU Vcore [ 1.15 ]...................[ 1.350v ] [1.400v]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.30 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.45 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.848 ]

MCH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.30 ]
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.863 ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]...................[ 1.500 ]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.100 ]

DRAM Voltage [ 1.800 ]...................[ 2.10ov ]
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal ]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Enabled  ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


llc disabled is fine for 4ghz but once you start going up to 4.25 4.32 ect your going to need much more voltage... 4.25 with llc disabled you will need about 1.47500v . so if you wanted to run 4.5ghz you would need about 1.6v lol.
llc is fine just dont run linx for your chips sake.


----------



## NoGuru

Looks good Dilyn. How are the temps now?


----------



## Marke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


edited that MIT give it a shot ! if this i don't work im stumped


freakb18c1

Thanks for helping me out the below settings you posted definitely on the right track they let me boot up at and get into windows @ 4.0 finally. Just not stable yet keeps going BSD on me

The 
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ ] < set 0.745 @ 1.20vtt and
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ ] < set 0.800 @ 1.200 vtt 
settings is what had me screwed up didn't understand what you meant there so i had these settings wrong from the start once someone set me straight on what i needed to do it booted right up

Can you or anyone please help me find the settings i need to get it stable ?

Code:


Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Turbo    ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8        ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0    ]
CPU Frequency 4.5GHz............................[ 500 x 8.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500      ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv   ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 800mv   ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps     ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 100ps    ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Turbo    ]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P)..................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333      ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40B    ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1200     ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5       ]
tRCD............................................[ 5       ]
tRP.............................................[ 5       ]
tRAS............................................[ 15      ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
tWTR[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
tWR[13].........................................[ Auto        ]
tRFC[68] .......................................[ Auto        ] 
tRTP[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto        ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 9 ] ................[ 8]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ auto       ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ auto       ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ auto       ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ auto       ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ oc1200]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 9 ] ................[ 8]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto        ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ oc1200]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore         [ 1.1875  ]...................[ 1.4875v   ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.360   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.50   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ ] < set 0.745 @ 1.20vtt

MCH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.46v   ] 
MCH Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ ] < set 0.800 @ 1.200 vtt
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
ICH I/O           [ 1.500   ]...................[ 1.59   ]
ICH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.2   ]

DRAM Voltage      [ 1.800   ]...................[ 2.18 ] 
DRAM Termination  [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
Channel A Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
Channel B Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


----------



## freakb18c1

hey id give it some high ass voltage just to see if its even possible. you have a cool chip so if you dont mind the high volts... shoot 1.500v if its not stable...... id go for a nice 3.6 oc..


----------



## mistargill

so basically for Vtt Cpu ref and Mph ref. I just have to set them all of em to

1.2 / 0.785/ 0.800 first than Only touch vtt from then on?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mistargill*


so basically for Vtt Cpu ref and Mph ref. I just have to set them all of em to

1.2 / 0.785/ 0.800 first than Only touch vtt from then on?


yes you set 1.20 first then adjust the cpu / mch ref then you can kick up the cpu termination


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Looks good Dilyn. How are the temps now?


The difference is still huge, but the temps dropped three C all around.









Who wants pics of the final? It looks pretty good for my first lap job.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


The difference is still huge, but the temps dropped three C all around.









Who wants pics of the final? It looks pretty good for my first lap job.


That sounds about right. I usually get 3-4 on most laps. Post the pic!


----------



## Dilyn

56k beware (so says Freak).
It's only 1024x768




































I have more, but I'm pretty sure that you guys don't wanna see the whole thing









More of the beauty:



























If only I could've used my web cam. The pics would've been ten times better.


----------



## PapaSmurf

More Cowbell, err Pics.


----------



## Dilyn

The rest of the pics I have are just in between shots. And they suck. Do you really want them?


----------



## PapaSmurf

No. I was typing that before you posted the ones you did, but hit the post button after you.


----------



## Dilyn

Good.









Has my little present for you arrived yet?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not yet. If you mailed it when you said you did I figure it should be here tomorrow. I put the TPII 550 back in today. I cleaned it all out, sanding it down, then painted it a week or so ago for my case mod project and it sure feels good to have the better PSU in the main rig again.


----------



## Dilyn

Let us know how it works mate. I'm hoping that it's enough!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Me too. I'm getting antsy about it.


----------



## TwoCables

Speaking of presents, I'd really love to replace the blue plate on my northbridge with one that doesn't have an up-side down Gigabyte logo. My heatsink looks just like Dylin's, except the logo is up-side down.

So what I'm looking for is somebody who still has one that doesn't have any marks or scratches on it who would rather just get rid of it somehow (it must look perfectly brand new).

I want to pay for the shipping.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Speaking of presents, I'd really love to replace the blue plate on my northbridge with one that doesn't have an up-side down Gigabyte logo. My heatsink looks just like Dylin's, except the logo is up-side down.

So what I'm looking for is somebody who still has one that doesn't have any marks or scratches on it who would rather just get rid of it somehow (it must look perfectly brand new).

I want to pay for the shipping.

i may have one laying around will check tonight.


----------



## mistargill

You guys are awesome helping me out on this thread thank you. Some questions. What are the advantage of having vtt adjusted? I'm running prime for 5 hours so far and i'm stable with 1.20 while I was told 1.3 is good for 4ghz?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistargill* 
You guys are awesome helping me out on this thread thank you. Some questions. What are the advantage of having vtt adjusted? I'm running prime for 5 hours so far and i'm stable with 1.20 while I was told 1.3 is good for 4ghz?

higher fsb needs more VTT at the clock your doesn't really need much. but if you raised it a little more say like 1.26 you might be able to reduce some vcore.


----------



## B7ADE

A question about skews:

CPU Skew/MCH Skew, does 0/100 = 100/200 = 200/300 = ....900/1000 ? or do the values are more like tolerances, where 0/100 meaning less tolerance and 900/1000 meaning more tolerance for whatever problems these things solve?


----------



## Dilyn

Basically the same thing. You're just changing how long it takes to get there (adding a delay). So numerically, yes it would be the same. However, the lower the skews, the sooner it gets there. (Which you probably already knew). 
So yes, they're equal, but no, they aren't. Make sense?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya, what he said


----------



## freakb18c1

good ol clock skews i still use them even on this x58 board


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*

Ah 56k FU


You have been warned.

EDIT
Alright for the geniuses who DON'T get it, there's a hyperlink in this post somewhere.


----------



## mistargill

so there is no benefit for me raising vtt on my system. I've tried 1.2 1.26 1.3 and lowered vcore from 1.42xx to slightly lower and till 1.39xx. None of the voltage works but 1.42 with llc disabled or 1.35 with llc on...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well guys all my parts sold im officaly gone from the 775 club but im looking at more gigabyte boards so i might drop in some still.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Well guys all my parts sold im officaly gone from the 775 club but im looking at more gigabyte boards so i might drop in some still.

We will see you on the other side some day. Stay thirsty my friend!


----------



## xtnod

Was so close to 3.6x9 on my q6600 VID 1.325 was stable on PRIME95 for 4 hours than my raptor died... blah.

Had to RMA it and now waiting for replacement raptor. At least I have my trusty iphone browser...

But thanks to everyone for their help and information so far to help me get to 3.6 soon as my replacement raptor drive gets back I'll be back to OCing!


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtnod*


Was so close to 3.6x9 on my q6600 VID 1.325 was stable on PRIME95 for 4 hours than my raptor died... blah.

Had to RMA it and now waiting for replacement raptor. At least I have my trusty iphone browser...

But thanks to everyone for their help and information so far to help me get to 3.6 soon as my replacement raptor drive gets back I'll be back to OCing!


3.6 on that VID, nice! but it's unfortunate that your drive died. Anyone feel like throwing out a VCore and Term on 533*8.5 on the Q95? VID = 1.28750


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


3.6 on that VID, nice! but it's unfortunate that your drive died. Anyone feel like throwing out a VCore and Term on 533*8.5 on the Q95? VID = 1.28750


lol 1.50vtt and 1.600 vcore


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


lol 1.50vtt and 1.600 vcore


Yea, its gonna be insane. Any life expectancy guesses on the chip at that vtt?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Freak posted this 4.4MIT awhile back. Not quite 533, but it's the highest one I have access to at the moment.

UD3P Rev 1.0

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ..................: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio........................:+0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.40

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 518
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control 
Cpu clock drive (900mv)
Pci express clock drive (900mv)
cpu clock skew 0ps
mch clock skews 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333 MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.40b
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1243
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.............................: 5
tRCD ..............................................: 5
tRP............................................... ..: 5
tRAS.............................................. .: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 52
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 8(Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 8(Auto)
OC1200 profile

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦............................: 1.487
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...........: 1.44
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*...........: 1.50v
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.760V*...........: (0.745) 0.897

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V............: 1.52v
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V............: 0.800
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V............: auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V.............: 1.57
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V.............: 1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.0v
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: 1.0v
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 1.0v
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 1.0v


----------



## B7ADE

Thanks Papa, I'll try to build on those as well.


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Well guys all my parts sold im officaly gone from the 775 club but im looking at more gigabyte boards so i might drop in some still.


you will be back








i have sold my 775 stuf 3 times now and went either 1366/1156 i3/i5/i7 and look at me now,im back on the UD3P again because its just so much fun,and so cheap to buy d9's and c2d's and OC the heck out of them.see you soon


----------



## Bal3Wolf

haha after trouble i had getting my 775 stuff sold i dont thk so no one wanted my ram lol that would do 1200mhz not even pushing the volts high. Now one day i might upgrade my fileserver to a newer 775 board.


----------



## Triglet

Hey guys, been having a whole bunch of issues lately with file corruption on my boot drive. I'm 90% sure it's the SSD and I'm currently working that angle. However, I wanted to see if you guys heard of an issue like that with these boards and was curious to know if my OC could be the culprit.

OC seems to be stable with everything. Linpack for 4+ hours, memtest for 2+ hours, gaming for 8+ hours at a time (BC2, Mafia 2, etc.). Never once had a crash from running any programs, just the file corruptions which requires re-imaging.

Anyway, I thought maybe the southbridge might not be up to the task but I don't know what kind of voltage ranges are acceptable on the ICH.

Thanks for looking guys.

Quote:



CPU = Q9550 E0 (1.25 VID)
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P 1.0
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = 8 GB OCZ Plat 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00 Ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto (4)
tWTR.................................: Auto (4)
tWR..................................: Auto (6)
tRFC.................................: Auto (72)
tRTP.................................: Auto (4)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto (0)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto (11)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto (11)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.325 (1.296 in Windows)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.300
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.360
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.863
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## ChesterMech

I love this MOBO and will probably not move up to an i3/5/7 for a very long time. I've even decided not to go to a quad core. The most CPU intensive thing I do is transcode AVI's to DVD format. With this E8200 set to stock, it takes 34 minutes to transcode a 700mb AVI to a 4.7gb DVD. Overclocked, the time drops to 22 minutes. Since I bought Nero Vision Extra (which uses CUDA), my times have dropped to a jaw dropping 8 minutes. 8 minutes...awesome.

Just snagged a CM 212 Plus...gotta lap it and tint it and then it's off to the races


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triglet*


Hey guys, been having a whole bunch of issues lately with file corruption on my boot drive. I'm 90% sure it's the SSD and I'm currently working that angle. However, I wanted to see if you guys heard of an issue like that with these boards and was curious to know if my OC could be the culprit.

OC seems to be stable with everything. Linpack for 4+ hours, memtest for 2+ hours, gaming for 8+ hours at a time (BC2, Mafia 2, etc.). Never once had a crash from running any programs, just the file corruptions which requires re-imaging.

Anyway, I thought maybe the southbridge might not be up to the task but I don't know what kind of voltage ranges are acceptable on the ICH.

Thanks for looking guys.



I had a similar issue when I was running a 4 drive RAID 10 setup. If the OC was in anyway unstable, one, and only one of the drives would end up corrupted. Not really a serious issue cause it would just rebuild itself. Bottom line, it was a bad drive. RMA'd the drive and everything was fine after that.

If you're running say just the one SSD and maybe a ROM drive of some sort, stock settings should be fine. I suspect the drive myself. Can you try a different drive?


----------



## B7ADE

Hey Triglet, I doubt it's the ICH but to answer the question, I don't think the ICH would get to such high temps as to damange it so you can try it up to 1.71 to see if that helps. Good luck.


----------



## freakb18c1

i would check the hard drives fitness download speed fan and click on the smart tab see if that drive is about to take a ****


----------



## B7ADE

Got the q95 at 533x8.5 stable at 1.62vcore llc off and it loads at 1.584-1.600 cpuz and 1.5 vtt. So far, it's stable in wprime 1024, superpi 32m, converted 1000mp3s to aac(25mins), converted 2 720p movies, played tf2 and bc2 for a while, all seems good!


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Got the q95 at 533x8.5 stable at 1.62vcore llc off and it loads at 1.584-1.600 cpuz and 1.5 vtt. So far, it's stable in wprime 1024, superpi 32m, converted 1000mp3s to aac(25mins), converted 2 720p movies, played tf2 and bc2 for a while, all seems good!


nice your just like me not scared of volts!


----------



## abosnowman

Posted this in another thread, but posting here as well in hopes of getting more info. I've never overclocked before, and I'm trying to get my Q6600 from stock to around 3.2GHz stable. Here's my specs:

Intel Q6600 G0
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P
Sapphire Radeon HD4870 1gb
4gb Mushkin RAM (not sure the exact model, but on the stick it says timings are 5-4-4-12 and voltage 1.8-2.1v)
WD Caviar Black 32mb cache HDD

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

First off, what SPEED is the ram? PC2-5300, 6400, 8500?

Second, what is the VID of your Q6600. You will find that in the CoreTemp Screen. If you don't have that installed, I suggest downloading and installing it now. http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

Now go into the bios and disable C1E and EIST in the Advanced Bios Features.

In the MIT section, change the CPU Host Clock Control to Enabled and set it to 356.
Set the PCI Express to 100.
Set MCH Frequency latch to 400
Set System Memory Multiplier to 2.00d

See if it will go into Windows. If it does run a 32m HyperPi to see if it is stable or not. http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=211

If it doesn't, go back into the bios and raise the vcore a notch or two.

After you let us know what your ram speed is and the VID of the cpu we can offer some additional settings to try.

Also, go into the User CP at the top of this page, go to the Add System Link on the left, and enter in all of your hardware in as much detail as possible. Makes it a LOT easier to offer advice when we know what all you are working with.


----------



## Marke

I'm still trying to come up with some settings that can get me a stable 4.0

These below setting get me booted into windows but not stable goes BSOD on me with Prime quick

Anyone have any suggestions or better settings that may work?

Code:


Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Turbo    ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8        ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0    ]
CPU Frequency 4.5GHz............................[ 500 x 8.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500      ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv   ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 800mv   ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps     ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 100ps    ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Turbo    ]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P)..................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333      ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40B    ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1200     ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5       ]
tRCD............................................[ 5       ]
tRP.............................................[ 5       ]
tRAS............................................[ 15      ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
tWTR[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
tWR[13].........................................[ Auto        ]
tRFC[68] .......................................[ Auto        ] 
tRTP[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto        ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 9 ] ................[ 8]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ auto       ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ auto       ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ auto       ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ auto       ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ oc1200]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 9 ] ................[ 8]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto        ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ oc1200]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore         [ 1.1875  ]...................[ 1.4875v   ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.360   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.50   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ ] < set 0.745 @ 1.20vtt

MCH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.46v   ] 
MCH Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ ] < set 0.800 @ 1.200 vtt
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
ICH I/O           [ 1.500   ]...................[ 1.59   ]
ICH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.2   ]

DRAM Voltage      [ 1.800   ]...................[ 2.18 ] 
DRAM Termination  [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
Channel A Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
Channel B Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]

[/QUOTE]


----------



## paulerxx

Can someone post what I have to set my bios at to get 500fsb?

Specs in sig, I can max my voltage on the CPU to 1.48v. I won't dare to to go higher not trying to kill my cpu obviously. Thank you!

- Messaging would be easier on me if you decide to reply to this.


----------



## PapaSmurf

In the MIT section, change the CPU Host Clock Control to Enabled and set it to 500.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
In the MIT section, change the CPU Host Clock Control to Enabled and set it to 500.

it crashes if I do that, I need all the settings, nb voltage, all that nonsense.


----------



## abosnowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
First off, what SPEED is the ram? PC2-5300, 6400, 8500?

Second, what is the VID of your Q6600. You will find that in the CoreTemp Screen. If you don't have that installed, I suggest downloading and installing it now. http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

Now go into the bios and disable C1E and EIST in the Advanced Bios Features.

In the MIT section, change the CPU Host Clock Control to Enabled and set it to 356.
Set the PCI Express to 100.
Set MCH Frequency latch to 400
Set System Memory Multiplier to 2.00d

See if it will go into Windows. If it does run a 32m HyperPi to see if it is stable or not. http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=211

If it doesn't, go back into the bios and raise the vcore a notch or two.

After you let us know what your ram speed is and the VID of the cpu we can offer some additional settings to try.

Also, go into the User CP at the top of this page, go to the Add System Link on the left, and enter in all of your hardware in as much detail as possible. Makes it a LOT easier to offer advice when we know what all you are working with.

The speed of the RAM is 6400. Installed coretemp and the VID is 1.3250v


----------



## PapaSmurf

Post your MIT settings and we can try to see what we would recommend changing.

And we would need to know EXACTLY what ram you have. Without that, it's impossible for us to know if that is what is holding you back or not.


----------



## abosnowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Post your MIT settings and we can try to see what we would recommend changing.

And we would need to know EXACTLY what ram you have. Without that, it's impossible for us to know if that is what is holding you back or not.

How do I post the MIT settings? Here is a link to the RAM that I have.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146731

Thanks for taking the time to help me out


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abosnowman* 
The speed of the RAM is 6400. Installed coretemp and the VID is 1.3250v

If it doesn't boot into Windows with the stock vcore manually set it to 1.35 and enable LLC to see if that helps.

For the ram, try the the 2.40 multiplier to see if it can handle running at 850MHz instead of it's rated 800. You might need to raise the vdimm to 1.9 or 2.0 for that to work though.

You can also try dropping the cpu multiplier to 8, raise the CPU Host Clock to 400, and leave the ram multiplier at 2.00d for a nice clean 3.2GHz with the ram running at spec speeds.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abosnowman* 
How do I post the MIT settings? Here is a link to the RAM that I have.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146731

Thanks for taking the time to help me out

That is PC2-6400 ram rated to run at 800.

Download the MIT.txt file from the link in my SIG, print it out, go into your bios, fill it out, then go back into Windows and fill it out in the file itself and post it here.


----------



## ESP

"Your north bridge has an internal clock speed and latencies just like your CPU and memory. The FSB of your north bridge can be found by dividing your original CPU multiplier by your set CPU multiplier and then multiplying by your FSB.

So if you are running a E6600 (266 * 9) at 400Mhz x 8 your NB FSB is:

(9 / 8) x 400 = 450Mhz FSB (1800Mhz Total)"

This is true for my old p965 board, is this true for this ud3p board?

Will running at 533 fsb with with a multi thats less then stock result in more difficulty then running 533 fsb with stock multi?


----------



## mistargill

My 4ghz 12 hours prime blend stable. Time to go 4.25 or 4.5. Any suggestions?

Code:



Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.05GHz...........................[ 450 x 9.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 450 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ Auto ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.66D ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1200 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[3].........................................[ 3 ]
tWTR[3].........................................[ 3 ]
tWR[6]..........................................[ 6 ]
tRFC[54]........................................[ 52 ]
tRTP[3].........................................[ 3 ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ 2 ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 8 ] ................[ 8 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 5 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1200 ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 8 ] ................[ 8 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 5 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1200 ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore [ 1.15 ]...................[ 1.350v ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.20 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.45 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.785 ]

MCH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.24 ]
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.800 ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]...................[ 1.500 ]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.100 ]

DRAM Voltage [ 1.800 ]...................[ 2.10ov ]
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal ]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Enabled  ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ESP* 
"Your north bridge has an internal clock speed and latencies just like your CPU and memory. The FSB of your north bridge can be found by dividing your original CPU multiplier by your set CPU multiplier and then multiplying by your FSB.

So if you are running a E6600 (266 * 9) at 400Mhz x 8 your NB FSB is:

(9 / 8) x 400 = 450Mhz FSB (1800Mhz Total)"

This is true for my old p965 board, is this true for this ud3p board?

Will running at 533 fsb with with a multi thats less then stock result in more difficulty then running 533 fsb with stock multi?

Quite the contrary. It will more than likely make it easier since the the actual CPU speed would be less. The chances of running an E6600 at 9 x 533 which is 4.8GHz (or 4800MHz) would be somewhere between slim and are you kidding me?

And your math is WAY off. Running an E6600 at 400 x 8 would be 3.2GHz (3200MHz) not 1800MHz. You simply multiply the fsb (nb) times the multiplier to get your total clock speed. That formula you posted is incorrect. 8 x 400, 9 x 356, 7 x 458, 6 x 533 will all give you 3.2GHz (3200MHz) give or take a MHz or two.

The ACTUAL FSB will be exactly what you set in the bios times 4. No fractions. 400 =1600, 450 = 1800, but that really doesn't affect anything. The only number you need to be concerned with is the number you set in the bios as that is what actually affects your settings. The times 4 is just marketing hype for the most part. The true FSB will be exactly what you set in the bios.


----------



## abosnowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That is PC2-6400 ram rated to run at 800.

Download the MIT.txt file from the link in my SIG, print it out, go into your bios, fill it out, then go back into Windows and fill it out in the file itself and post it here.

Here it is

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q6600 G0
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P v1.0
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = 2x2GB Mushkin Enhanced Blackline PC2-6400 996587

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: N/A
CPU Frequency .......................: 2.40GHz (266x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: disabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 266
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: auto

Advanced Clock Control...............:  Unchanged

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 auto
tRCD ................................: 4 auto
tRP..................................: 4 auto
tRAS.................................: 12 auto

Advanced Timing Control 
tRRD.................................: 3 auto
tWTR.................................: 3 auto
tWR..................................: 6 auto
tRFC.................................: 52 auto
tRTP.................................: 3 auto 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 5 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 5 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: disabled
CPU Vcore...........1.32500V..........: auto
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: auto
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: auto
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: auto
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: auto
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Quite the contrary. It will more than likely make it easier since the the actual CPU speed would be less. The chances of running an E6600 at 9 x 533 which is 4.8GHz (or 4800MHz) would be somewhere between slim and are you kidding me?

And your math is WAY off. Running an E6600 at 400 x 8 would be 3.2GHz (3200MHz) not 1800MHz. You simply multiply the fsb (nb) times the multiplier to get your total clock speed. That formula you posted is incorrect. 8 x 400, 9 x 356, 7 x 458, 6 x 533 will all give you 3.2GHz (3200MHz) give or take a MHz or two.

I figured that he would have just used his ESP to find the answer


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abosnowman* 
Here it is


Try this. Change to the RED settings.

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q6600 G0
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P v1.0
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = 2x2GB Mushkin Enhanced Blackline PC2-6400 996587

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: N/A
CPU Frequency .......................: 2.40GHz (266x9)  This will change to reflect your current settings.

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: disabled  enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 266     356
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: auto   100

Advanced Clock Control...............:  Unchanged

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto  400
System Memory Multiplier ............: auto  2.40
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800  This will change to reflect the actual ram speed.
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 auto
tRCD ................................: 4 auto
tRP..................................: 4 auto
tRAS.................................: 12 auto

Advanced Timing Control 
tRRD.................................: 3 auto
tWTR.................................: 3 auto
tWR..................................: 6 auto
tRFC.................................: 52 auto
tRTP.................................: 3 auto 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 5 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 5 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: disabled  enabled
CPU Vcore...........1.32500V..........: auto  1.3250 or 1.350 if that doesn't work
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: auto
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: auto
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: auto
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: auto
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## Kingkau

Need some help here...
during summer i had no ac in my house. computer was burning up and set everything back to default clocks. now im trying to go back to my OC now and i cant get it stable at all. i thought it may have to do something with my H50 i re applied paste to it with no luck at all. i have no clue what is going on.

q6600 vid. 1.300
ep45-ud3p FB
corsair dominator ddr2 1066 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550 EO
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P v1.6
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = 2x2GB G-Skill PC2-8500 (the blue ones) F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.20ghz (356x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 356
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control...............:  Unchanged

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 7
tRP..................................: 7
tRAS.................................: 24

Advanced Timing Control 
tRRD.................................: 4 
tWTR.................................: 4 
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: disabled
CPU Vcore...........1.2250V..........: 1.4
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: auto
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: auto
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kingkau* 
Need some help here...
during summer i had no ac in my house. computer was burning up and set everything back to default clocks. now im trying to go back to my OC now and i cant get it stable at all. i thought it may have to do something with my H50 i re applied paste to it with no luck at all. i have no clue what is going on.

q6600 vid. 1.300
ep45-ud3p FB
corsair dominator ddr2 1066 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF


Right off the top of my head you need to set your VDimm (DRam voltage) to 2.10. That ram doesn't like running with only 1.80vdimm very well.

Also, enable LLC.


----------



## Kingkau

doing that rite now. thank you.


----------



## Kingkau

its now giving the system memory multipler auto as 1424 should i keep it like that?

edit i just switched to x8 multipler


----------



## abosnowman

ok so I made the changes, and after changing the voltage to 1.3250 my computer posted, but restarted before i could get into windows. 2nd try i got into windows fine. I went back into BIOS and changed it to 1.350 and got the same thing as before. posted, but restarted before getting into windows, and got into windows after trying to boot a 2nd time.
when I went back into the BIOS to change the voltage I got an error message, can't remember what it said though. didn't get the message the 2nd time.

EDIT: I was not able to change System Memory Multiplier from auto to 2.40. 2.40 was not an option in the list it gave me


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abosnowman* 
ok so I made the changes, and after changing the voltage to 1.3250 my computer posted, but restarted before i could get into windows. 2nd try i got into windows fine. I went back into BIOS and changed it to 1.350 and got the same thing as before. posted, but restarted before getting into windows, and got into windows after trying to boot a 2nd time.
when I went back into the BIOS to change the voltage I got an error message, can't remember what it said though. didn't get the message the 2nd time.

The error message basically says that the overclock failed and that it has temporarily switched everything back to stock. Everything remains at stock until you change it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *abosnowman* 
EDIT: I was not able to change System Memory Multiplier from auto to 2.40. 2.40 was not an option in the list it gave me

This is usually caused by actually using a specific "(G)MCH Frequency Latch". So, set that to Auto, and this should allow you to choose any System Memory Multiplier instead of being locked into whichever strap is selected in the "(G)MCH Frequency Latch" option.

*Edit:* Also, change "Performance Enhance" to "Standard", and "Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)" to "Disabled". These may also be limiting the System Memory Multiplier options.


----------



## ESP

Yeah my post was copied from a faq on p965 boards, glad to hear I wont have to increase the northbridge strap just to run at a lower multi. Thanks for the info!


----------



## paulerxx

http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...xx-d2zagdx.png

okay, here are my specs. In detail, motherboard, cpu, ram, etc, I will be posting bios in a few minutes after taking a few pictures.

okay here are the bios:

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o...g?t=1285214549

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o...g?t=1285214549

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o...g?t=1285214623


----------



## PapaSmurf

To post bios information download the MIT.txt file from the link in my sig, fill it out, then post it. We can then make the appropriate changes or suggestions if any are needed. That is a MILLION times better than posting pics of the bios.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paulerxx* 
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...xx-d2zagdx.png

okay, here are my specs. In detail, motherboard, cpu, ram, etc, I will be posting bios in a few minutes after taking a few pictures.

Are you comfortable with your DDR2 1066 memory being held back by your DDR2 800 memory?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
To post bios information download the MIT.txt file from the link in my sig, fill it out, then post it. We can then make the appropriate changes or suggestions if any are needed. That is a MILLION times better than posting pics of the bios.

Why not provide a blank one like the one I attached?

Or, just copy/paste it in the Code tags like this (using Courier New of course):

Code:



Code:


CPU = 
Motherboard = 
BIOS Version = 
Ram =

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 
CPU Frequency .......................:

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 
MCH Clock Skew.......................:

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 
System Memory Multiplier ............: 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 
tRCD ................................: 
tRP..................................: 
tRAS.................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 
tWTR.................................: 
tWR..................................: 
tRFC.................................: 
tRTP.................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: 
CPU Vcore............................: 
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 
ICH Core............1.100V...........:

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Are you comfortable with your DDR2 1066 memory being held back by your DDR2 800 memory?

Yes I am. I just want to get my FSB to 500 stable.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paulerxx* 
Yes I am. I just want to get my FSB to 500 stable.

Well, I believe that there's a chance that the DDR2 800 memory might make that more difficult than it otherwise might be without it in the system at all.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Are you comfortable with your DDR2 1066 memory being held back by your DDR2 800 memory?

Why not provide a blank one like the one I attached?

Or, just copy/paste it in the Code tags like this (using Courier New of course):

There's a link in his sig, as he pointed out earlier.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Well, I believe that there's a chance that the DDR2 800 memory might make that more difficult than it otherwise might be without it in the system at all.

Yes.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Well, I believe that there's a chance that the DDR2 800 memory might make that more difficult than it otherwise might be without it in the system at all.

I can get it to 1000mhz 6-5-5-16 timings stable. 500x2(divider)=1000 so I'm good!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 

Why not provide a blank one like the one I attached?


Sorry. I thought that was the blank one. Link should be fixed.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
There's a link in his sig, as he pointed out earlier.

Yes.

It wasn't blank before. I do my homework before I say such things.







I mean, come on: you know I wouldn't have said that if his were blank. But he fixed it, so it's gravy now. I just made the assumption that he was intentionally using the filled one instead.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yeah. I had one of mine that I had uploaded several months ago and mistakenly linked to it instead of the blank one.


----------



## B7ADE

72/72/73/73 during prime small fft, with 1.648volts LLC on, that's acceptable yes? If I disable LLC, it vdroops to 1.568(yea, that's a lot)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
72/72/73/73 during prime small fft, with 1.648volts LLC on, that's acceptable yes? If I disable LLC, it vdroops to 1.568(yea, that's a lot)

Wow. Color me impressed.


----------



## hoss331

Some early air testing on a Q9550 I just got and so far it seems to be a strong runner. Its definitely a hotter chip so Im going to have to get the water setup on it before I can really feed it.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Some early air testing on a Q9550 I just got and so far it seems to be a strong runner. Its definitely a hotter chip so Im going to have to get the water setup on it before I can really feed it.


Oh wow that is one awesome VID! Don't lose it!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
It wasn't blank before. I do my homework before I say such things.







I mean, come on: you know I wouldn't have said that if his were blank. But he fixed it, so it's gravy now. I just made the assumption that he was intentionally using the filled one instead.

How could I be so silly









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Yeah. I had one of mine that I had uploaded several months ago and mistakenly linked to it instead of the blank one.

Do it right next time!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
How could I be so silly









Oh. It's just because you live in Michigan.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Oh wow that is one awesome VID! Don't lose it!


Dont plan to, just going to abuse it some.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Wow. Color me impressed.


Gotta love water cooling and if I get some time and I switch out a jet plate i can reduce temps by 3-5 C


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh. It's just because you live in Michigan.









Always trolling


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh. It's just because you live in Michigan.









Yea he's trolling, no one in Michigan has computers!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Dont plan to, just going to abuse it some.









That's what I like to hear!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Yea he's trolling, no one in Michigan has computers!









Does a calculator count?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Only the Timex Calculator Watch.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Only the Timex Calculator Watch.

Yeah, it matches the tape on my glasses.


----------



## PapaSmurf

And your pocket protector.


----------



## ChesterMech

I just swapped out my H50 for the 212 Plus, without even playing with fan speeds to get the lowest temps, I've dropped from 61c to 54c running Prime blend. Awesome!!!

Edit: Also notice that internal case temp has dropped by 3c. Should've just bought the 212 Plus in the first place.


----------



## paulerxx

Need help getting too 500 FSB stable, need correct settings for the NB, etc.

specs:
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...xx-d2zagdx.png

bios:
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o...g?t=1285280432

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o...g?t=1285280434

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o...g?t=1285280435

my two sticks of DDR2 800mhz maxes out at 1000mhz 6-5-4-15(500x2).


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paulerxx* 
Need help getting too 500 FSB stable, need correct settings for the NB, etc.

specs:
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...xx-d2zagdx.png

bios:
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o...g?t=1285280432

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o...g?t=1285280434

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o...g?t=1285280435

my two sticks of DDR2 800mhz maxes out at 1000mhz 6-5-4-15(500x2).

Didn't you just post this same request within the last couple days? And weren't you informed that you should fill out an MIT form? And have you done this yet? Or have you just posted the same pics as before? So then, fill out an MIT form and we'll go from there. Can't find or don't know what to fill out? Review this thread.


----------



## PapaSmurf

About 18 hours ago to be exact. Post # 16158.

Also Post #16137 and Post # 16141. Still no MIT like we asked for.


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
About 18 hours ago to be exact. Post # 16158.

Yes, and as I recall it was you, PapaSmurf who asked for the MIT fill out. A small request.


----------



## mistargill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistargill* 
My 4ghz 12 hours prime blend stable. Time to go 4.25 or 4.5. Any suggestions?

Code:



Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.05GHz...........................[ 450 x 9.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 450 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ] 
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv ] 
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps 
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ Auto ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.66D ] 
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1200 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[3].........................................[ 3 ]
tWTR[3].........................................[ 3 ]
tWR[6]..........................................[ 6 ]
tRFC[54]........................................[ 52 ]
tRTP[3].........................................[ 3 ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ 2 ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 8 ] ................[ 8 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 5 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1200 ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 8 ] ................[ 8 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 5 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ OC-1200 ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore [ 1.15 ]...................[ 1.350v ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.20 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.45 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.785 ]

MCH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.24 ]
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.800 ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]...................[ 1.500 ]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.100 ]

DRAM Voltage [ 1.800 ]...................[ 2.10ov ]
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal ]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ Normal ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Enabled  ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


No suggestions sirs?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistargill* 
No suggestions sirs?

test and tune.......
4.25 needs 1.40v (1.344 /1.36 real)
http://www.overclock.net/10748614-post16091.html

1.487500 with llc disabled with be 1.328v @ load if you dont mind the high idle volts


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
I just swapped out my H50 for the 212 Plus, without even playing with fan speeds to get the lowest temps, I've dropped from 61c to 54c running Prime blend. Awesome!!!

Edit: Also notice that internal case temp has dropped by 3c. Should've just bought the 212 Plus in the first place.

Thats freaking ridiculous, I thought H50 was the best of the expensive air-coolers(I refuse to call it a WC loop).


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

the hyper 212+ is no joke....


----------



## mistargill

for temperature reason if I run the graphics card on 2nd pcie will it run at 8? or 16? I wont occupy the first slot...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Thats freaking ridiculous, I thought H50 was the best of the expensive air-coolers(I refuse to call it a WC loop).

It's excellent until you start really pushing the OC, then it falls apart and the H70 isn't any better. It can't run with the big dogs like a TRUE, Megahelm, or most of the other 120mm fan upright heatsinks with a good fan when you really push things. It simply doesn't have enough water or a large enough rad to be able to handle that much heat. It's fine at stock speeds and mild overclocks, just not real men overclocks.


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistargill* 
for temperature reason if I run the graphics card on 2nd pcie will it run at 8? or 16? I wont occupy the first slot...

It will run at 8.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
That's what I like to hear!

Does a calculator count?









Damn. That's an impressive calculator!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
Yes, and as I recall it was you, PapaSmurf who asked for the MIT fill out. A small request.

Indeed.

Maybe he needs a personal reply via a private message where the end of the private message requests his reply to be in this thread instead of in another PM.


----------



## paulerxx

Got it.







Thanks anyways. I missed the part about the MIT form. My bad.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paulerxx* 
Got it.







Thanks anyways. I missed the part about the MIT form. My bad.

you may need clock skews for 500fsb

advanced clock control 100ps
mch skew 50ps

should do the trick


----------



## TaranScorp

I own a GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P Rev 1.0 and am enjoying playing around with it. I am using the F10b bios but noticed there's a 11c bios out. Is either one better for overclocking? I'm using the F10b because I read somewhere that it allows larger bandwidth but can't find where I read that a month ago.

Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaranScorp*


I own a GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P Rev 1.0 and am enjoying playing around with it. I am using the F10b bios but noticed there's a 11c bios out. Is either one better for overclocking? I'm using the F10b because I read somewhere that it allows larger bandwidth but can't find where I read that a month ago.

Thanks


 I would stick with the F10b.


----------



## Kingkau

so far its pretty stable @ 3.4 with 1.45volts. thank you for the help!


----------



## Marke

Bumping this back up still looking for some help here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
I'm still trying to come up with some settings that can get me a stable 4.0

These below setting get me booted into windows but not stable goes BSOD on me with Prime quick

Anyone have any suggestions or better settings that may work?

Code:



Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Turbo    ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8        ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0    ]
CPU Frequency 4.5GHz............................[ 500 x 8.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500      ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv   ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 800mv   ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps     ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 100ps    ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Turbo    ]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P)..................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333      ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40B    ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1200     ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5       ]
tRCD............................................[ 5       ]
tRP.............................................[ 5       ]
tRAS............................................[ 15      ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
tWTR[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
tWR[13].........................................[ Auto        ]
tRFC[68] .......................................[ Auto        ] 
tRTP[4].........................................[ Auto        ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto        ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 9 ] ................[ 8]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ auto       ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ auto       ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ auto       ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ auto       ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ oc1200]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 9 ] ................[ 8]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto        ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto        ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ oc1200]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore         [ 1.1875  ]...................[ 1.4875v   ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.360   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.50   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ ] < set 0.745 @ 1.20vtt

MCH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.46v   ] 
MCH Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ ] < set 0.800 @ 1.200 vtt
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
ICH I/O           [ 1.500   ]...................[ 1.59   ]
ICH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.2   ]

DRAM Voltage      [ 1.800   ]...................[ 2.18 ] 
DRAM Termination  [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
Channel A Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]
Channel B Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ normal   ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
I own a GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P Rev 1.0 and am enjoying playing around with it. I am using the F10b bios but noticed there's a 11c bios out. Is either one better for overclocking? I'm using the F10b because I read somewhere that it allows larger bandwidth but can't find where I read that a month ago.

Thanks

For me when i had my ud3p i liked the 11c it seemed more stable and less picky when i hd a overclock it didnt like 3 reboots and it would load stock instead of me opening my case to reset cmos.


----------



## Marke

I prefer the F11C-Bios also

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
For me when i had my ud3p i liked the 11c it seemed more stable and less picky when i hd a overclock it didnt like 3 reboots and it would load stock instead of me opening my case to reset cmos.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Bumping this back up still looking for some help here


[/QUOTE]

try 1.40vtt and 1.57pll.








maybe that chip just wont do it... its a rough vid to begin with







also what test are you running in prime? blend or small


----------



## juhuu

Can anyone help? Q9650 (not oc), Ep45-ud3lr (f11), OCZ 4GB (4x1GB) DDR2 1066MHz/PC2-8500, VAPOR-X HD 5770, Stealthxstream 2 600w. When multitasking, comp freezes. Can't even download more than 2 files at a time. Any ideas?


----------



## hatta00

I have an EP-45-UD3L, an E5300, and 4G DDR2-800 from Patriot that's supposed to run 4-4-4-12 at 2.1V. If I set everything up stock, it's completely stable, but If I increase the FSB I get memtest errors on test 5.

This is stable:
FSB: 200
CPU: 13 (2.6ghz)
SPD: Auto
RAM speed: 800

This is not:

FSB: 300
CPU: 8 (2.4ghz)
SPD:2.66D
RAM speed: 800.

As you can see, the CPU is underclocked so it cannot be the problem. The RAM is running at the same speed, so it should not be the problem. So is it the motherboard? I have read that memtest86+ test #5 tests both the RAM and the memory controller.

I've tried other configurations. Lowering the FSB, and trying other multipliers. Nothing works but 200mhz FSB, which leaves me at 2.6ghz, and I'd like to run faster if I can. I still have a week or so to return this motherboard if it's the problem. I tried to include the relevant information, if there's any other settings I should look at please let me know.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juhuu* 
Can anyone help? Q9650 (not oc), Ep45-ud3lr (f11), OCZ 4GB (4x1GB) DDR2 1066MHz/PC2-8500, VAPOR-X HD 5770, Stealthxstream 2 600w. When multitasking, comp freezes. Can't even download more than 2 files at a time. Any ideas?

Did you set the volts and timings for the RAM. Read the sticker on the side of them and set that in the BIOS. If they are set, try increasing MCH a couple bumps. If it is at 1.20 stock, try 1.25

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hatta00* 
I have an EP-45-UD3L, an E5300, and 4G DDR2-800 from Patriot that's supposed to run 4-4-4-12 at 2.1V. If I set everything up stock, it's completely stable, but If I increase the FSB I get memtest errors on test 5.

This is stable:
FSB: 200
CPU: 13 (2.6ghz)
SPD: Auto
RAM speed: 800

This is not:

FSB: 300
CPU: 8 (2.4ghz)
SPD:2.66D
RAM speed: 800.

As you can see, the CPU is underclocked so it cannot be the problem. The RAM is running at the same speed, so it should not be the problem. So is it the motherboard? I have read that memtest86+ test #5 tests both the RAM and the memory controller.

I've tried other configurations. Lowering the FSB, and trying other multipliers. Nothing works but 200mhz FSB, which leaves me at 2.6ghz, and I'd like to run faster if I can. I still have a week or so to return this motherboard if it's the problem. I tried to include the relevant information, if there's any other settings I should look at please let me know.

Maybe the ram is bad or it just won't do any more. Have you tried increasing the volts to them?


----------



## xtnod

My raptor drive came in faster than I thought so I went back to OCing and so far it has been table at 3.6(400x9) 8 hours Prime95 BLEND and 50 Passes on LinX max memory 5447 with a 26685 problem size. Posted my MIT below, just feel that I can probably achieve better volts hrmm... what do you guys think?

Here's my MIT:

CPU: Q6600 [VID: 1.325]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .......................: 9
CPU Frequency .........................: 3.6GHz (400X9)

Clock Chip Control

Standard Clock Control

CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ...........: 100
C.I.A.2 ...............................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive........................: Default
PCI Express Clock Drive................: Default
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance....................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)........: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch.................: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.0D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ................: 800MHz

DRAM Timing Selectable ................:

Standard Timing Control

CAS Latency Time.......................: 5
tRCD ..................................: 5
tRP'...................................: 5
tRAS...................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control

Everything In Advanced Timing Control on auto.

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU

Load-Line Calibration..................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore..............................: 1.49375 [1.472 windows]
CPU Termination........................: 1.46V
CPU PLL................................: 1.50V
CPU Reference..........................: 0.937

MCH/ICH

MCH Core...............................: 1.46V [6GB]
Reference..............................: 0.952
MCH/DRAM Ref...........................: Normal
ICH I/O................................: 1.5V
ICH Core...............................: 1.100V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........................: 2.1v
DRAM Termination ......................: Normal
Channel A Reference....................: Normal
Channel B Reference ...................: Normal


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
I own a GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P Rev 1.0 and am enjoying playing around with it. I am using the F10b bios but noticed there's a 11c bios out. Is either one better for overclocking? I'm using the F10b because I read somewhere that it allows larger bandwidth but can't find where I read that a month ago.

Thanks

I like F11c
Don't flash if you don't need to though.


----------



## Marke

Never made it into windows with those settings to run Prime
Getting that dreaded STOP: 0x00000124 BSOD error what ever that means ?
So why is my VID rough to begin with ?

try 1.40vtt and 1.57pll.








maybe that chip just wont do it... its a rough vid to begin with







also what test are you running in prime? blend or small[/QUOTE]


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marke* 
Never made it into windows with those settings to run Prime
Getting that dreaded STOP: 0x00000124 BSOD error what ever that means ?
So why is my VID rough to begin with ?

124 is mostly vcore and sometime vtt. If you have a high vid to begin with, you'll be rough-er on a chip vs if you had a lower vid to begin with. Eg. lets say you need 0.3v more than stock to make it x Ghz. A chip with vid of 1.1 will take 1.4V to make it to x which a chip with a vid 1.3 will take 1.6 to do. The latter of the voltages is way out of safe spec. Therefore it sucks to have a VID chip. So yea, your high VID is bad to begin with(My Q95 has the same VID).


----------



## Marke

Yeah but your chip is running at 4.53 So far I haven't been able get past 3.5 with out crashing. just looking to hit 4.0 is all

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
124 is mostly vcore and sometime vtt. If you have a high vid to begin with, you'll be rough-er on a chip vs if you had a lower vid to begin with. Eg. lets say you need 0.3v more than stock to make it x Ghz. A chip with vid of 1.1 will take 1.4V to make it to x which a chip with a vid 1.3 will take 1.6 to do. The latter of the voltages is way out of safe spec. Therefore it sucks to have a VID chip. So yea, your high VID is bad to begin with(My Q95 has the same VID).


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtnod* 
My raptor drive came in faster than I thought so I went back to OCing and so far it has been table at 3.6(400x9) 8 hours Prime95 BLEND and 50 Passes on LinX max memory 5447 with a 26685 problem size. Posted my MIT below, just feel that I can probably achieve better volts hrmm... what do you guys think?

Here's my MIT:

CPU: Q6600 [VID: 1.325]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .......................: 9
CPU Frequency .........................: 3.6GHz (400X9)

Clock Chip Control

Standard Clock Control

CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ...........: 100
C.I.A.2 ...............................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive........................: Default
PCI Express Clock Drive................: Default
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance....................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)........: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch.................: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.0D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ................: 800MHz

DRAM Timing Selectable ................:

Standard Timing Control

CAS Latency Time.......................: 5
tRCD ..................................: 5
tRP'...................................: 5
tRAS...................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control

Everything In Advanced Timing Control on auto.

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU

Load-Line Calibration..................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore..............................: 1.49375 [1.472 windows]
CPU Termination........................: 1.46V
CPU PLL................................: 1.50V
CPU Reference..........................: 0.937

MCH/ICH

MCH Core...............................: 1.46V [6GB]
Reference..............................: 0.952
MCH/DRAM Ref...........................: Normal
ICH I/O................................: 1.5V
ICH Core...............................: 1.100V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........................: 2.1v
DRAM Termination ......................: Normal
Channel A Reference....................: Normal
Channel B Reference ...................: Normal

hmm you can try disabling LLC see if its still stable


----------



## xtnod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
hmm you can try disabling LLC see if its still stable









Yeah I am gonna try that when I get home. And probably mess with the CPU termin and mch volts to see if I can drop it lower... With 6gb of ram the mch I am assuming will probably not go any lower huh...

It'll be a fun Sunday. BTW freakb18c1 how much u pushing to the wheels with that engine? Just curious lol.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtnod* 
Yeah I am gonna try that when I get home. And probably mess with the CPU termin and mch volts to see if I can drop it lower... With 6gb of ram the mch I am assuming will probably not go any lower huh...

It'll be a fun Sunday. BTW freakb18c1 how much u pushing to the wheels with that engine? Just curious lol.

hmm if you add 50ps mch skew im sure you can lower some mch...
LOL shes long gone but in her prime she was 210 / 176tq mid 13's on streets tires typey top end endyne bottom end


----------



## xtnod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
hmm if you add 50ps mch skew im sure you can lower some mch...
LOL shes long gone but in her prime she was 210 / 176tq mid 13's on streets tires typey top end endyne bottom end

I never looked into what the skew did. But I'll try it. That's some nice numbers it was pushing.


----------



## TaranScorp

I have my E7500 running stable at 4.14GHz (3.77x11)
And was wondering if I can tighten my ram settings at all or just leave it alone. Right now I'm running 2x1GB G.Skill's 1066's at 800, with 4-4-4-12-50-2T timings. Also at 1.8v with MCH freq. latch 400MHz and 2.00D.
Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
I have my E7500 running stable at 4.14GHz (3.77x11)
And was wondering if I can tighten my ram settings at all or just leave it alone. Right now I'm running 2x1GB G.Skill's 1066's at 800, with 4-4-4-12-50-2T timings. Also at 1.8v with MCH freq. latch 400MHz and 2.00D.
Thanks

You can try, if it does not work, eh, put it back. They are pretty tight now.

You might be able to drop tRAS and tRFC should come down some.


----------



## B7ADE

Just OCed my Dell Laptop's Pentium M from 1.6 to 2.13










Using this guide.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marke*


Yeah but your chip is running at 4.53 So far I haven't been able get past 3.5 with out crashing. just looking to hit 4.0 is all


Well, it takes 1.65 volts to do that. Anyways, for your case the logical thing is to bump up your Vcore with LLC off.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

*Update 26 September*

Havent been on for a few Days as hadn't been well, but I have finished the Installation of

Debbie's PC Upgrade.

As a Birthday present for the Wife, to Upgrade her Rig, will be a compliment to the E8400 she already has and a MSI GTS-250 1 GB Twin Frozr, 4 GB XMS2 6400

I must say that I'm certainly glad that is over and finished as there were a few headaches,

and problems along the way, this would have to of been one of the most cantankerous,

frustrating Builds I have ever done!

*Installing GA_EP45-UD3P *



























http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r169/Jolly-Swagman/PC%20Stuff/Debs%20PC

%20Upgrade/DebBDU-GPU-HDDs-Vantage.jpg










*Installing CoolIT VANTAGE ALC*










Installing Win 7 Pro x64 (Take One)










Now this is where all the Fun and Frustration, started, first it off it sinstalled half of

Win7 then shut down, and wouldnt boot back up, :banghead: :banghead:

Then when I finally was able to get back into BIOS, got erros about checksum and something

else was to quick didnt get to see the second error,

So I Re-flashed the BIOS with new one, reboot and redo the BIOS settings and go for Take TWO

of installing Win7

Then the same as before only didnt get even as far, but this time I saw the error, was to do

with the Liteon DVD-RW Drive, So ripped it out and a Quick trip down the street when PC Shop

Opened to take it back and get replaced with another.

Got New Liteon DVD-RW Drive installed, and system refuses to even boot,,,,, :banghead: :banghead: 
So I too DVD Drive out ,, grabbed mine from my Desk plugged into e-sata port, by this time

the Wife is getting a little pissed off, and I dont blame her.

*So Take Three installing Win 7*










Now that went all OK, so after getting all the windows updates ect, time for a little OC to

see how this Mobo performs,

3.60 Ghz all ok,,,, 4.0 Ghz crashed , doesnt want o boot goes into continuous reboot cycle,

and noticed PSU was making clicking sound, so pulled that one out grabbed my trusty Corsair

HX-520 from The Sled PC, and installed into this one, reboot all OK










I have also grabbed the Liteon Lightscribe DVD-RW from my Office PC installed the into her

PC and all working well, then put her new Liteon DVD-RW into the Office PC and it works OK

in that PC, so guess the EP45-UD3P Mobo didnt like it for some unknown reason

Now the Wife still a bit pissed with me , I have her PC all up and Running @ 3.60Ghz

Starting to install her Programs ect, all still well and Wife Happy again,,,, :yahoo:

Temps CPU @ 3.6Ghz - 40C Vantage coolant Temp 25.4C
Temps GPU 32C & 40C Load

Thank God that's Over and done!!!!!


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Just OCed my Dell Laptop's Pentium M from 1.6 to 2.13










Using this guide.


awesome tried this on a old thinkpad was unable to get it to work
good job


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Just OCed my Dell Laptop's Pentium M from 1.6 to 2.13
Using this guide.

That is sweet!

Jolly-swag, sounds like you had a tough time. Most of the E8400's will do 4 GHz without breaking a sweat. If you want to post your settings we can take a look at them if you like.


----------



## PizzaMan

This thread broke the 1 million views mark!!!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
This thread broke the 1 million views mark!!!!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
This thread broke the 1 million views mark!!!!









now it needs a sticky...


----------



## Souness

Is there any way we could update the OP to include some newer information along with tips and tricks that others have found out over the past year?

I'm pretty sure there is a wealth of info here but I can't read through 800+ pages for just a motherboard.....


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Souness* 
Is there any way we could update the OP to include some newer information along with tips and tricks that others have found out over the past year?

I'm pretty sure there is a wealth of info here but I can't read through 800+ pages for just a motherboard.....

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

this may help some....


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
This thread broke the 1 million views mark!!!!

[Christopher Walken] Woo! [/Christopher Walken]


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Souness*


Is there any way we could update the OP to include some newer information along with tips and tricks that others have found out over the past year?

I'm pretty sure there is a wealth of info here but I can't read through 800+ pages for just a motherboard.....


Have a question? Post it here---->


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Souness*


Is there any way we could update the OP to include some newer information along with tips and tricks that others have found out over the past year?

I'm pretty sure there is a wealth of info here but I can't read through 800+ pages for just a motherboard.....


Did you try the search function? That's what it's there for.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Souness*


tips and tricks that others have found out over the past year?


VCore, then Vtt


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Did you try the search function? That's what it's there for.


Sometimes the search feature can't find things that you haven't thought of yet.









Like, let's say I browse through this thread for an entire day and discover some tips or tricks that I never thought about asking for (or even knew were possible). Well, those are things that I would never be able to find by searching just because I wouldn't have any ideas for search criteria.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


VCore, then Vtt










lol b7ade has no fear what do run 24/7 again 1.58v?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


lol b7ade has no fear what do run 24/7 again 1.58v?


1.648 Actually










EDIT:Hey freak,I just installed the memory along with the OCZ set for a total of 8GB. Sadly I cant really OC it until the weekend(best case scenario, the next weekend worst case). It looks really pretty!


----------



## freakb18c1

:d i want to see 1300 out of those sticks!


----------



## xtnod

Well after a lot of more trying here and there I've managed to get my CPU Termination and MCH Core down to 1.42 from 1.46. Adjusting my Reference voltages really helped me lower the MCH and Termin. Also was able to tighten my timing on my ram from 5-5-5-15 down to 4-4-4-12 by bumping the voltage on my ram to 2.2 system really responds a lot quicker. Running Stable so far.

Just got done with 12 hours of Small FFT Prime95 and gonna do a Large FFT and a Blend FFT before leaving it as stable.

Bunch of thanks to everyone here on this forum for the info and help on this board!

Here's my new MIT *represents new voltage:

Here's my MIT:

CPU: Q6600 [VID: 1.325]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .......................: 9
CPU Frequency .........................: 3.6GHz (400X9)

Clock Chip Control

Standard Clock Control

CPU Host Clock Control.................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ...........: 100
C.I.A.2 ...............................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Drive........................: Default
PCI Express Clock Drive................: Default
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control

Performance Enhance....................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)........: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch.................: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.0D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ................: 800MHz

DRAM Timing Selectable ................:

Standard Timing Control

CAS Latency Time.......................: 4
tRCD ..................................: 4
tRP'...................................: 4
tRAS...................................: 12

Advanced Timing Control

Everything In Advanced Timing Control on auto.

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU

Load-Line Calibration..................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore..............................: 1.49375 [1.472 windows]
CPU Termination........................: 1.42V*
CPU PLL................................: 1.57*V
CPU Reference..........................: 0.937

MCH/ICH

MCH Core...............................: 1.42V* [6GB]
Reference..............................: 0.952
MCH/DRAM Ref...........................: Normal
ICH I/O................................: 1.5V
ICH Core...............................: 1.100V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage...........................: 2.2v*
DRAM Termination ......................: Normal
Channel A Reference....................: Normal
Channel B Reference ...................: Normal


----------



## radaja

very nice








keep pushing it


----------



## xtnod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
very nice








keep pushing it









Yeah I am hoping to get to 3.8 or so with a multi of 9 but I guess we'll see how that goes haha.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
:d i want to see 1300 out of those sticks!



















Had only like 20mins, so the timings are a bit loose.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## NoGuru

1300! Nice, now tighten them timings.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
1300! Nice, now tighten them timings.

Can't have all the fun in one day, gotta leave some for the weekend.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

this is why i like DDR3... Nice to see 1300 on those though B7ADE....


----------



## dennyb

@ Xtremecustoms---that is a nice clock on that i5 760. Did you get that on the Gigabyte P55 board?

I built 2 of those rigs this month for family and I gotta say they are sweet running. Didn't overclock either one tho--stock cooling

Nice job bud--reps to ya


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 









Had only like 20mins, so the timings are a bit loose.

this guy is BEAST! +1


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm starting to feel SO inadequate.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@ Xtremecustoms---that is a nice clock on that i5 760. Did you get that on the Gigabyte P55 board?

I built 2 of those rigs this month for family and I gotta say they are sweet running. Didn't overclock either one tho--stock cooling

Nice job bud--reps to ya

Thanks Denny... actually i did this on a Biostar Tpower i55
i5 760 with A-Data DDR3 2000G's

and for the heck of it... i just did this...
2102.6 .... was stable enough to run pi 1M and Wprime 32M


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I'm starting to feel SO inadequate.

Only starting, huh?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Don't make me start posting Haley picks in your Boxxy thread.


----------



## Dilyn

Noes


----------



## B7ADE

Got it at 1306 5-5-5-15-66

And what is a "Boxxy"?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 

And what is a "Boxxy"?

Some YouTube teenie bopper drama queen that Dilyn has the hots for.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I'm starting to feel SO inadequate.

Me too









Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Got it at 1306 5-5-5-15-66

And what is a "Boxxy"?

That is more like it, woot!
You don't want to meet Boxxy!

Nice job Extreme!!!


----------



## B7ADE

And it seems that 1306 is the max(might be wrong). I just looked up Boxxy, I did not know "it" had a name. I just called it the emo chick on youtube. Dylin ***.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
And it seems that 1306 is the max(might be wrong). I just looked up Boxxy, I did not know "it" had a name. I just called it the emo chick on youtube. Dylin ***.

We tell you not to taste something and you did anyway, tsk tsk.









Stick them in the freezer for a while and give them some megaHURTS and they will do more just have to overvolt them.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Stick them in the freezer for a while and give them some megaHURTS and they will do more just have to overvolt them.









Haha megahurts, I'm already at 2.52V. Do I really need to go higher? I have a 120mm fan an inch from the ram sticks blowing at both of the sticks so I doubt heat will an issue. What kind of tolerance do these things have against damage and corruption with high voltages?

Also, props to you freak for the great sell!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Haha megahurts, I'm already at 2.52V. Do I really need to go higher? I have a 120mm fan an inch from the ram sticks blowing at both of the sticks so I doubt heat will an issue. What kind of tolerance do these things have against damage and corruption with high voltages?

Also, props to you freak for the great sell!


What sticks are they? This is for benching and not 24/7 right? I will give my Team Extremes around the same volts for benching 2.5ish


----------



## onlavu

is it possible to create raid 1 without data loss from source sata drive? when attempting to do a raid 1, the raid utility warns me, that all data (both drives) will be erased


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onlavu*


is it possible to create raid 1 without data loss from source sata drive? when attempting to do a raid 1, the raid utility warns me, that all data (both drives) will be erased










well if you have a spare drive move all the data to it create the raid and then push the clone or data back on the raid array


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


What sticks are they? This is for benching and not 24/7 right? I will give my Team Extremes around the same volts for benching 2.5ish




G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1200 (PC2 9600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI

And yes, purely for benching, for 24/7 I'm at 1260 with 2.28.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onlavu*


is it possible to create raid 1 without data loss from source sata drive? when attempting to do a raid 1, the raid utility warns me, that all data (both drives) will be erased











Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


well if you have a spare drive move all the data to it create the raid and then push the clone or data back on the raid array


That is correct. You can NOT simply convert two single drives with data on them into a working raid array with all data from them intact. Creating the raid array will indeed wipe BOTH drives of all of their data. freak's method of backing up the drives, creating the raid array, then restoring the data is the only way to do it.


----------



## onlavu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That is correct. You can NOT simply convert two single drives with data on them into a working raid array with all data from them intact. Creating the raid array will indeed wipe BOTH drives of all of their data. freak's method of backing up the drives, creating the raid array, then restoring the data is the only way to do it.

thats the problem







i have no other drive for backup







but some famous czech computer based website wrote, that it was possible


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you feel brave then try it, but don't come crying to us when it doesn't. I've seen a couple of threads on other forums that say it's possible, but very few of them. Personally I wouldn't risk it. Until you can get access to a third hard drive to backup all of the data first you would be better off backing up the data from the first drive to the second drive manually or by using some backup software or imaging program.


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 

G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1200 (PC2 9600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI

And yes, purely for benching, for 24/7 I'm at 1260 with 2.28.

what voltage does your kit need for just straight 1200 to be stable?
bios and real/load vdimm?


----------



## freakb18c1

that kit onlys needs 1.82v for 1200mhz


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Some YouTube teenie bopper drama queen that Dilyn has the hots for.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You don't want to meet Boxxy!

I would love to meet Boxxy :3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
I just looked up Boxxy, I did not know "it" had a name. I just called it the emo chick on youtube. Dylin ***.

Spelled ma name wrong, no longer worthy of a response.


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
that kit onlys needs 1.82v for 1200mhz

i think your being a little to optimistic with that statement.
first each kit is different and second none of my three kits
have been able to do 1200 with 1.82v.but to be fair i never
really tried 1200 at 1.82v


----------



## kpo6969

I run the F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI x2 @ 1100 @ 1.888v
Great ram.


----------



## radaja

well heres my pc9600 g.skill kit at 1300 w/2.27v
im sure its not stable i just thought i would see
if i could do 1300 with less than 2.30 in bios.
will try to test for stablity with a quick blend run









my first kit silver HS w/black label yellow writing rev 1
did 1312Mhz w 2.19v load.i think i can get this kit to do
the same(silver HS w.blue label/white writing rev 2)
going to find out


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
i think your being a little to optimistic with that statement.
first each kit is different and second none of my three kits
have been able to do 1200 with 1.82v.but to be fair i never
really tried 1200 at 1.82v









It's actually his kit. He sold it to me


----------



## radaja

i see,well then you got a great kit








i dont think mine will do 1200 at 1.82v but i will
try tonight and see if it can.
looks like the lowest i can do 1300 is 2.22v load


----------



## xtnod

Hey guys just another quick question.

I am now running 3 HDD on my system.
2 VelociRaptors 150GB in RAID 0 and 1 1TB Seagate.

And from reading this guide:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html
I am guessing the ICH at 1.1 won't be a safe bet. What would you guys recommend setting it to?

Thanks!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtnod*


Hey guys just another quick question.

I am now running 3 HDD on my system.
2 VelociRaptors 150GB in RAID 0 and 1 1TB Seagate.

And from reading this guide:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html
I am guessing the ICH at 1.1 won't be a safe bet. What would you guys recommend setting it to?

Thanks!


1.2 should be fine.


----------



## TaranScorp

I don't know how long this has been a problem cause I always used the same 11x default multiplier(E7500) and want to try a lower fsb but when I boot into windows XP the system shows the newer FSB but at the default CPU 11x multiplier and Orthos does the same thing but cpuz shows it correctly. Any ideas how to fix this? I might try a newer bios, I'm using F10b and will try the newest 11c.
Update:Well 11c didn't help any


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
I don't know how long this has been a problem cause I always used the same 11x default multiplier(E7500) and want to try a lower fsb but when I boot into windows XP the system shows the newer FSB but at the default CPU 11x multiplier and Orthos does the same thing but cpuz shows it correctly. Any ideas how to fix this? I might try a newer bios, I'm using F10b and will try the newest 11c.
Update:Well 11c didn't help any

Windows 7 and 3DMark Vantage/PCMark Vantage do this also. I think its more of a software issue so the bios should have no effect.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
I don't know how long this has been a problem cause I always used the same 11x default multiplier(E7500) and want to try a lower fsb but when I boot into windows XP the system shows the newer FSB but at the default CPU 11x multiplier and Orthos does the same thing but cpuz shows it correctly. Any ideas how to fix this? I might try a newer bios, I'm using F10b and will try the newest 11c.
Update:Well 11c didn't help any

Orthos and such will always use the default multiplier, but CPU-z and Real Temp/Core Temp will show the correct multi/FSB.


----------



## TaranScorp

One more question. I have 1066 ram but want to run it as 800 for now. So I set Driving Strength Profile in bios to 800 but bios still shows Memory Frequency at 1066. Is this normal also?


----------



## hoss331

If your wanting to set the ram speed you need to set the "System Memory Multipler" setting to whatever in going to get you closest to 800 for the fsb you are using.


----------



## richardbb85

dam been a while since i been on here

i am back for a new build


----------



## joarangoe

Hey guys, just a quick question...

Has anyone heard of temp reading issues with the UD3P? cause with this board Im having the CPU (TCase) report like a 5c average temp over the cores, when my old P35-UD3L reported Tcase like 3-4c lower thant the cores (usually the way it should be afaik).

Right now: prime small Ftt cores ~61c, CPU 66c :S

Im thinking of lapping my Xeon to help with the temps, and also the Hyper 212+ doesn't seem to have a perfectly flat base... I think it coul be improved with some elbow grease







has anyone lapped the Hyper? Results?

Tnks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I didn't lap my 212+, but I did use a different method of applying the TIM that what you normally use on a heatsink with a solid base. The bottom method in this guide except you use three lines of TIM instead of two because the 212+ has four heatpipes rather than the three on the heatsink in the guide.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=5


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joarangoe*


Hey guys, just a quick question...

Has anyone heard of temp reading issues with the UD3P? cause with this board Im having the CPU (TCase) report like a 5c average temp over the cores, when my old P35-UD3L reported Tcase like 3-4c lower thant the cores (usually the way it should be afaik).

Right now: prime small Ftt cores ~61c, CPU 66c :S

Im thinking of lapping my Xeon to help with the temps, and also the Hyper 212+ doesn't seem to have a perfectly flat base... I think it coul be improved with some elbow grease







has anyone lapped the Hyper? Results?

Tnks!


eh ill doubt you see anything better then a 3c difference at load


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
One more question. I have 1066 ram but want to run it as 800 for now. So I set Driving Strength Profile in bios to 800 but bios still shows Memory Frequency at 1066. Is this normal also?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
If your wanting to set the ram speed you need to set the "System Memory Multipler" setting to whatever in going to get you closest to 800 for the fsb you are using.

This.

In addition, experiment with the CPU Host Frequency; try various combinations of different CPU Host Frequencies and System Memory Multipliers.


----------



## TaranScorp

Ok, I'm running at 4.00GHz (400x10)and my ram is at 800Mhz.
What I really want to know what is the "Driving Strength Profile" for in the bios settings?
What does it accomplish when you set it at 800 instead of 1066 that the ram is rated for?


----------



## PapaSmurf

This thread over at TweakTown has a lot of information on Driving Strength Profile, what it does and how to use it.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte...wottizzit.html


----------



## TwoCables

This is perfect timing as I am almost feeling ready to finally overclock my new memory, and the Driving Strength Profile was perhaps the most confusing setting I encountered while I browsed through the BIOS.


----------



## TaranScorp

yea,
I see said the blind man to the deaf man









Now I'm reading up on the Static tRead setting.
For now changed it from auto to the number bios had for it.


----------



## TwoCables

And I set my Driving Strength Profile from Auto to OC-1200 just because I have the memory clock manually set to 1200MHz.


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I didn't lap my 212+, but I did use a different method of applying the TIM that what you normally use on a heatsink with a solid base. The bottom method in this guide except you use three lines of TIM instead of two because the 212+ has four heatpipes rather than the three on the heatsink in the guide.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=5

Thanks papa, I also applied that method for the tim... What about Tcase being higher than Tjunc? is that normal or is it a bug?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joarangoe* 
Thanks papa, I also applied that method for the tim... What about Tcase being higher than Tjunc? is that normal or is it a bug?

In what program?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
This thread over at TweakTown has a lot of information on Driving Strength Profile, what it does and how to use it.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte...wottizzit.html

I will check that out later. Thanks mate.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
This is perfect timing as I am almost feeling ready to finally overclock my new memory, and the Driving Strength Profile was perhaps the most confusing setting I encountered while I browsed through the BIOS.

Wait, you haven't started yet?


















<--- Is disappoint


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I will check that out later. Thanks mate.

Wait, you haven't started yet?


















<--- Is disappoint

hehe um, I was busy. Yeah, that's the ticket! I was busy! Let's see.... I was ...... um... Hmm.. Well... I need to come up with _something_ here. Wait! I know what I was doing! I was ....... oh wait, that's not it.

I can't remember what I was doing. Yeah! That's right! I have amnesia! Now I remember!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
hehe um, I was busy. Yeah, that's the ticket! I was busy! Let's see.... I was ...... um... Hmm.. Well... I need to come up with _something_ here. Wait! I know what I was doing! I was ....... oh wait, that's not it.

I can't remember what I was doing. Yeah! That's right! I have amnesia! Now I remember!

I think you just had your cables plugged in backwards.


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I think you just had your cables plugged in backwards.

Hmm. It's possible. I mean, I don't have a three-way mirror, so I can't look! And plus, I have been feeling a bit strange lately.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That would do it dude. Get the in plugged into the out by mistake and all you know what ensues.


----------



## TwoCables

Oh, now I think I know why I was trying to eat soup with a fork! The whole time I was thinking, _"Wow. This sure is taking a long time. I guess I just forgot how long it takes to eat soup! Oh well, it's no big deal"_

That's the last time I let a Taxi driver do my cables. But I needed help, and he was my best option at the time.







Plus, I figured that he was used to it.


----------



## B7ADE

Sexy.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Sexy.


Who? Did somebody come in? I wasn't looking, so I might've missed it.


----------



## Dilyn

It was me.
Sorry.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


It was me.
Sorry.


Oh. I didn't know you were sexy.

Well, I guess it's true what they say: _"you learn something new every day"._


----------



## TwoCables

Using a Driving Strength Profile of OC-1200 gave me a BSOD, so I increased it to OC-1333. But I got a BSOD even faster so I set it back to Auto.

So, I think I just learned that if I'm going to use the Driving Strength Profile, then I need to make some other adjustments somewhere else - but I don't know where.


----------



## TaranScorp

I set Driving Strength Profile from 800 to 1066 and set my voltage down one notch and my ram passed with no errors, but I'm running 1066 ram at 798Mhz.
I think I'm at where my board is the happiest, E7500 at 3.99Mhz(1.34375V) and two 1GB sticks of ram(1.840V) at 4-4-4-10-34-2T. I think I'll buy two more 1GB sticks to fill up the other two slots. I read somewhere that having four 1GB sticks is like having raid for ram, is there any truth to this?
Now I can encode any movie in under a hour


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh. I didn't know you were sexy.

Well, I guess it's true what they say: _"you learn something new every day"._


Too sexy for this shirt.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaranScorp*


I read somewhere that having four 1GB sticks is like having raid for ram, is there any truth to this?


Nope. Four 1 gig sticks isn't any better than two 2 gig sticks. In fact, it can be worse at times as it can be more difficult to run 4 sticks when overclocking than running 2 sticks due to the additional stress on the MCH.

Running in multiples of 2 does cause most motherboards built in the past few years (including this one) to run in what is called Dual Channel Mode. That will give about a 10 to 20% increase in REAL WORLD memory throughput, nothing even close to Raid but it is worth having.

Depending on the operating system and what one uses the system for the total amount and the speed of the ram has more to do with the performance of the system than dual channel will.


----------



## TaranScorp

Is it true you can't believe everything you read on the internet?
I've read so much stuff about overclocking in the last month since I got my new board and took so many notes that I'm going blind and senile. Doesn't that defeat the whole process of overclocking?
Maybe I should overclock until I only need glasses and medication.
My bios on bootup sates "Dual Channel Interleaved"
So with two more sticks I should have dual dual interleaved?
Plus there are only four 1GB sticks running at 800Mhz so it shouldn't be to hard on the controller.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

4 - 1GB sticks don't cause a major issue or stress like 4 - 2GB sticks do. but depends on what your after. if your going for a high overclock then the less stress you have on the MCH the better. but for a decent 24/7 overclock 4 - 1GB sticks are ok. there are a few people here that run it that way.

right now my MCH temp is 37c at 41% with 2-2GB sticks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
Is it true you can't believe everything you read on the internet?

You got that right. There is more MISINFORMATION than there is accurate information. Way too much of it is written by people who just want to look important. Quite a bit is posted by someone who had it work for them, but rarely works for others. Some is just made up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
I've read so much stuff about overclocking in the last month since I got my new board and took so many notes that I'm going blind and senile. Doesn't that defeat the whole process of overclocking?
Maybe I should overclock until I only need glasses and medication.

Not really. All that means is you are attempting to assimilate too much information too fast. Slow down a bit. Learn the basics first then once you become familiar and comfortable with that look into more advanced techniques and information. Once you become more comfortable with that move on to more advanced techniques and repeat the process.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
My bios on bootup sates "Dual Channel Interleaved"
So with two more sticks I should have dual dual interleaved?

It doesn't work like that. It's either single channel or dual channel. The next would be triple channel, but you would need a board that supports it and would need your ram in multiples of 3. Your board only supports Dual and Single channel. Interleaved is simply the way it is implemented. It doesn't matter if you have 2 sticks or 4, it will all act the same. 2 x 2 will be the same as 4 x 1 as far as memory throughput, bandwidth, or dual channel is concerned.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
Plus there are only four 1GB sticks running at 800Mhz so it shouldn't be to hard on the controller.

Depends on how high you overclock the entire system, not just the ram. You probably won't have any problems with a mild overclock, but if you try to wring every last megahurts out of your system you will more than likely get better results with 2 sticks than 4 sticks.


----------



## TaranScorp

Ok, here's my mit and can someone tell me if the values that have question marks on them are where they should be. It's really the last of my adjustments before I call it good and leave it alone,
until I get a Q9650.

CPU = Core2Duo E7500
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P rev 1.0
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = G.Skill 2x1GB DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: [10 X]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:+0.0
CPU Frequency .......................:3.99GHz (399x10)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [399]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [100]
C.I.A.2..............................: [Disabled]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: [Disabled]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ............: [2.00B]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 798
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: [4]
tRCD ................................: [4]
tRP..................................: [4]
tRAS.................................: [10]

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: [Auto]
tWTR.................................: [Auto]
tWR..................................: [Auto]
tRFC.................................: [34] *????*
tRTP.................................: [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: [2]

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: [8] *????*
Driving Settings
Driving Strength Profile.............: [1066MHz]
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: [8] *????*
Driving Settings
Driving Strength Profile.............: [1066MHz]

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore............................: [1.34375V]
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: [1.340V]
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: [1.500V]
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: [0.848V]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: [1.300V]
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: [0.748V]
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: [Auto] *????*
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: [Auto] *????*
ICH Core............1.100V...........: [1.200V]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: [1.840V]
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: [0.920V]
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: [0.920V]
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: [0.920V]


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
In what program?

Easy tune 6(tcase)-Realtemp(cores) and Speedfan(all).


----------



## xtnod

Anyone's board making a buzzing noise when running prime95 or pushing a high overclock? My ud3r is always making a buzzing noise whenever I run prime95, linx or anything that pushes the CPU a little.

I know it's not my psu that's for sure. Any ideas?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joarangoe* 
Easy tune 6(tcase)-Realtemp(cores) and Speedfan(all).

Sorry, I don't use any of those.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtnod* 
Anyone's board making a buzzing noise when running prime95 or pushing a high overclock? My ud3r is always making a buzzing noise whenever I run prime95, linx or anything that pushes the CPU a little.

I know it's not my psu that's for sure. Any ideas?

Mine will if I have the CPU Warning Temperature set too low in PC Health in the bios.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtnod* 
Anyone's board making a buzzing noise when running prime95 or pushing a high overclock? My ud3r is always making a buzzing noise whenever I run prime95, linx or anything that pushes the CPU a little.

I know it's not my psu that's for sure. Any ideas?

thats normal if you disable llc that noise will go away


----------



## xtnod

hrmmm disable llc... but I've come to like it so much!!!!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
Is it true you can't believe everything you read on the internet?

That depends. If you're referring to posts on a message board - like the post you're reading right now (yep, mine) - then no; always take them with a grain of salt instead of treating them like they're written in stone (including the infamous overclocking guide here on OCN). But if you're referring to a professional and trustworthy source (like a well-respected professional review site), then yes. But this does not include Wikipedia because each and every article can be corrupted by some unscrupulous member of the Wikipedia Community.

But in general, never, ever, ever, ever blindly believe things you read on the internet. After a while, you'll begin to clearly see what's trustworthy and what isn't.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
I've read so much stuff about overclocking in the last month since I got my new board and took so many notes that I'm going blind and senile. Doesn't that defeat the whole process of overclocking?
Maybe I should overclock until I only need glasses and medication.
My bios on bootup sates "Dual Channel Interleaved"
So with two more sticks I should have dual dual interleaved?
Plus there are only four 1GB sticks running at 800Mhz so it shouldn't be to hard on the controller.

Continuing on what PapaSmurf said, it's like eating food: it's not a contest. Don't rush it. Don't put more food in your mouth than you are able to comfortably chew and swallow. Don't put so much food in your mouth that you cannot enjoy your meal.

In other words, the art of overclocking requires patience. Take it one little bit at a time and never move on until you understand that bit and perhaps are also even able to teach that little bit to others.


----------



## TwoCables

I have a new 60GB Callisto Deluxe, and I'm getting the Smart Command Failed error during the POST. So, is there a BIOS for Rev. 1.6 of the EP45-UD3P that is newer than FE?


----------



## freakb18c1

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte...test-bios.html

good to have


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte...test-bios.html

good to have

Yeah, and FE is the latest BIOS there. I already have FE.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
I read somewhere that having four 1GB sticks is like having raid for ram, is there any truth to this?

A few observations on your ram questions.]

First, if you have XP as you state in your system properties and it is the normal 32bit version then you more than likely will NOT see any performance gain by adding more than 2 gigs of ram. In Vista you would and in Win 7 you probably would, but not likely in 32bit XP. Plus, in a 32bit OS you will only be able to use about 3 to 3.5 gig out of the 4gig.

Second, if you are concerned with better performance from your ram why are you running your 1066 ram at 800? That will lower performance. Running the ram at 1066 with 5-5-5 timings would perform better than running it at 800 with 4-4-4 timings. This one has me puzzled. If you have a good reason why then please share it with us.


----------



## TaranScorp

First my overclock brings my ram to 798Mhx(399x10 = 3.99Ghz ). I changed my driving strength from 800 to 1066 but I'm still running at 798Hhz because of my overclock. I thought that 800 runs best at 4-4-4-12-2t.

I was trying to run at 4.20Ghz but I had to up the volts 6 to 8 or 10 notches and it caused way more heat then what it was worth, I backed down to 4.00 and down to bios 1.34375V(cpuid 1.31V) and my two cores do not go over 60c(36c, 38c idle) and CPU not over 65c, any since at this overclock my ram is at 798Mhz so I'm working the best I can with that.

PS: I just bought this board a month ago and am almost blind and senile from the massive amounts of reading and note taking which got to to my 3.99Mhz super stable overclock. But I'm willing to learn more till I need glasses and medication


----------



## PapaSmurf

Change the memory multiplier to bring the ram up closer to 1066. 2.50 should get you to 997 or so which would be a BIG improvement over running at 798. I can't remember if there is a 2.66 multi or not at the moment, but that would be ideal as it would bring you to 1061 or so.


----------



## TaranScorp

There's a 2.66D and a 2.66C anyone the better?
Which brings me to 1064


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not sure. I would try both and see what works better for you. Don't forget to change the ram timings and vdimm to reflect what your ram needs to run at that speed. It's probably going to be 2.0 to 2.1 vdimm and 5-5-5-15 timings. That's what my G-Skill PC2-8500 uses. I figure that you have the F2-8500CL5D-2GBPK set (I have the 4gig set of that ram).


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
There's a 2.66D and a 2.66C anyone the better?
Which brings me to 1064

2.66D all the way


----------



## TaranScorp

I don't know, In the MaxxMem readings when ram is set to 2.66D it reads DDR-2 586 (1596) but when bios is set at 2.66C it reads as 532 or 533 and (1064) or (1066).
Seems like the C is pretty much right on. Am I missing something here.
I tested at 2.66 setting which gives me a 1064 setting and memory is passing with no errors. I have it now at 5-5-5-15 and 1.9V


----------



## PapaSmurf

Something is wrong then. 2.66 no matter what letter is after it is going to give the exact same ram speed. It will multiply the fsb times 2.66. The letter is only going to affect some of the timings etc.


----------



## TaranScorp

Well i checked it three or four times and MaxxMem gives me the same readings when I switch back and forth from c to d.
C is right on and d is over all the time at DDR-798 (1596)
Right now I'm going to test ram at 2.66C and see how it goes.
Since update I am leaving at 2.66D and testing

Update:
Cpu-z and MemSet both get the proper readings at the 2.66D Multi. (532MHz)
so it's something flakey in MaxxMem, but in MaxxMem the C and D both score about the same 6.47GByte/sec. When I was running the ram at 800 instead of 1064 I was getting 5.60GByte/sec


----------



## PapaSmurf

What does the bios say it is when you set it to 2.66D? THAT is the one that counts. But let's use a little common sense here. There is absolutely no way that your system would even post, let alone boot into Windows with 1066 ram trying to run at 1596. That tells you that MaxxMem is wrong, not the bios setting. I'm betting that if you check CPU-Z it would confirm this.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

oh man... after messing with lga 1156 for awhile and coming back to 775.... man what a difference.... selling all my 775 stuff now..


----------



## xtnod

Well I've got 3 days off work and I am gonna try to 3.8 or 3.9 on my q6600 and yea with a VID 1.325. Time for some fun!


----------



## 10acjed

Hola amigos...

Just thought I'd say hi.. New place is a bit warmer than I like so my benching and tweaking has been limited...
Even my 285 runs about 6 - 8c warmer in games.... 
Gotta run with the side pannel off...

But at least I have not needed to downclock anything, still running at sig speeds..

And Im still here


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Hola amigos...

Just thought I'd say hi.. New place is a bit warmer than I like so my benching and tweaking has been limited...
Even my 285 runs about 6 - 8c warmer in games....
Gotta run with the side pannel off...

But at least I have not needed to downclock anything, still running at sig speeds..

And Im still here


----------



## battlecryawesome

lol







:


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
oh man... after messing with lga 1156 for awhile and coming back to 775.... man what a difference.... selling all my 775 stuff now..

What's so fantastical about it?(no sarcasm)


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
What's so fantastical about it?(no sarcasm)

Memory OC's are the main reason. my 9550 clocks pretty good... but there is always an issue about getting the memory up to 1200+. with the newer sockets this issue doesn't exsist.

So my UD3P and Q9550 are for sale right now.... with the prices these UD3's are bringing in..... It's time..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Care to explain further for those of us who don't have these types of boards yet?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well. the theory is the same but the voltages required to obtain a high overclock are far less. i mean im running 24/7 4515.4 with 1.31 volts. and my mem is 1602 at 8-9-8-24 with 1.6 volts. it just seemed easier to get to 4.6 on a 1156 platform compared to a 775 platform and required far less voltage. but speed against speed a Q9550 compares to a i5 or i7 quad core..

with Sandy Bridge coming out soon there are ton's of deals on x58 and P55 stuff.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Is this System temp normal for this board?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Seems pretty high to me, but without your ambient room temp it's difficult to tell. I can tell you that mine is 38C in a 23C room, but I'm overclocked to 4.25GHz with a vcore of 1.38. My fans are running at 2100rpm though so that in itself would make a significant difference.

*EDIT:* Did some research on that Titan Fennir and it appears that it should be on par, if not slightly better than the Hyper 212+ I'm using so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Is this System temp normal for this board?










yea seems about right depends really how hot your video card is since its sitting right next to your south bridge (system temp) its good up to 115C yes 115C dont worry about it


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Memory OC's are the main reason. my 9550 clocks pretty good... but there is always an issue about getting the memory up to 1200+. with the newer sockets this issue doesn't exsist.

So my UD3P and Q9550 are for sale right now.... with the prices these UD3's are bringing in..... It's time..










I have been contemplating selling my 775 stuff and getting an i5 760 or i7 920 for a while now... But will probably just hold off and get a nice 4 series nVidia card instead..


----------



## freakb18c1

maybe a good time to sell while the 775 still holds its value at least on ebay it does!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
maybe a good time to sell while the 775 still holds its value at least on ebay it does!

ya... someone here sold a ud3p recently for 200.00


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
ya... someone here sold a ud3p recently for 200.00

haha let me guess you did?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
haha let me guess you did?

no, mine is still there.... but someone else did... already had like 25 messages about it...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
ya... someone here sold a ud3p recently for 200.00

Less then a day!







That was a spare one though.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Less then a day!







That was a spare one though.

Nice....


----------



## Dilyn

...
But I just started this


----------



## Mechkiller31st

stupid question. I have all SATA HDD's in my system. they are not in RAID and as of right now i dont plan on putting them in RAID (not until my WD Blacks come in)

In the BIOS Settings should I have the ICH SATA Control Mode set to IDE, RAID, or AHCI? does it even matter?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st*


stupid question. I have all SATA HDD's in my system. they are not in RAID and as of right now i dont plan on putting them in RAID (not until my WD Blacks come in)

In the BIOS Settings should I have the ICH SATA Control Mode set to IDE, RAID, or AHCI? does it even matter?


If you change this setting, then you'll need to start by changing the Registry first.

AHCI mode might allow the hard drives to work a little bit faster too, especially with multi-tasking.

So here's the Registry key to change if you decide to do this:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\System\\CurrentControlSet\\Ser vices\\msahci

In this key, change value of the entry named "Start" from 3 to 0 (double-click the entry named Start).

After this, go into the BIOS and change it to "AHCI". But also enable "SATA Port0-3 Native Mode" in the BIOS as well. It is actually the preferred setting for Windows XP, Vista and 7.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


If you change this setting, then you'll need to start by changing the Registry first.

AHCI mode might allow the hard drives to work a little bit faster too, especially with multi-tasking.

So here's the Registry key to change if you decide to do this:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\System\\CurrentControlSet\\Ser vices\\msahci

In this key, change value of the entry named "Start" from 3 to 0 (double-click the entry named Start).

After this, go into the BIOS and change it to "AHCI". But also enable "SATA Port0-3 Native Mode" in the BIOS as well. It is actually the preferred setting for Windows XP, Vista and 7.



Thanks for that tip Twocables.. One of the few things I rarely look at upgrading are my discs.. I have decided against RAID in the plans to go with SSD in the future, but would love to get a little more performance from my SATA drives for now..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Thanks for that tip Twocables.. One of the few things I rarely look at upgrading are my discs.. I have decided against RAID in the plans to go with SSD in the future, but would love to get a little more performance from my SATA drives for now..


Then I highly recommend using the Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver/software. The ICH10R driver available on Gigabyte's website doesn't support TRIM; it's only version 8.9. TRIM support wasn't added until v9.6. Plus, it was renamed too from *Matrix Storage Manager* to *Rapid Storage Technology*! (here's my only source) In addition, it's just generally faster!

I am using it right now, and even though I don't have a RAID setup, I'm still experiencing improved performance and even a faster reboot time! It's 3 seconds faster!


----------



## NoGuru

Well after my first cup of coffe this morning I hit the "confirm order" or whatever the button is on a shiny new UD7. I still have the EP45 aand plan on keeping it (just to hang out with you guys).


----------



## TwoCables

Aw.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Well after my first cup of coffe this morning I hit the "confirm order" or whatever the button is on a shiny new UD7. I still have the EP45 aand plan on keeping it (just to hang out with you guys).

















niceeee , sell you my 950!


----------



## Dilyn

I feel so left behind.

While you guys are getting your shiny new platforms, I'm making my rig look more pretty and adding an SSD


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I feel so left behind.

While you guys are getting your shiny new platforms, I'm making my rig look more pretty and adding an SSD

















Im just tweaking some registry items and downloading drivers for my old SATA's so dont feel too bad


----------



## grillinman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I feel so left behind.

While you guys are getting your shiny new platforms, I'm making my rig look more pretty and adding an SSD









Me too...

But I do love my SSD!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 







Im just tweaking some registry items and downloading drivers for my old SATA's so dont feel too bad










I'm gonna do my optimizing in Christmas when I get my SSD









Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
Me too...

But I do love my SSD!

Vertex 2 ftw!









Vertex 2 + Haf-X = My Christmas









And THAT is my birthday present, which all my relatives are chipping in for (actually, they're just giving me cash, but I'm using all that money to buy this.







).
Big project coming op later in the month then, yes?


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Well after my first cup of coffe this morning I hit the "confirm order" or whatever the button is on a shiny new UD7. I still have the EP45 aand plan on keeping it (just to hang out with you guys).









nice








i have a new UD5 on the way that im going to try,if its good i will keep
but i really want an E760 classified.got some super talent 2000 cl8 hyper MGH-E's and a 3849B018 i7-920.you will enjoy the power and fun of 1366


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
nice








i have a new UD5 on the way that im going to try,if its good i will keep
but i really want an E760 classified.got some super talent 2000 cl8 hyper MGH-E's and a 3849B018 i7-920.you will enjoy the power and fun of 1366









Thanks radaja. Finding a good chip is a daunting task.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

just sold my ud3p for 215.00.... now.. what to get ?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
just sold my ud3p for 215.00.... now.. what to get ?

Here or on FleaBay?

I'm thinking of moving to 1156. Any idea how much of a REAL world performance improvement I might see going to an i7 860?

And would I be able to run that with my Antec 550? I can probably swing the cpu, mobo, and ram, but a new PSU would pretty much kill the deal.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Here or on FleaBay?

I'm thinking of moving to 1156. Any idea how much of a REAL world performance improvement I might see going to an i7 860?

And would I be able to run that with my Antec 550? I can probably swing the cpu, mobo, and ram, but a new PSU would pretty much kill the deal.

Fleabay FTW...

as far as real world difference between current platform and an i7 860...
Big difference.. 1156 is a good platform to go to. the stuff isn't bad priced and the performance is huge. this Tpower can do sli or cf at 8x 8x, which compares to the ud3's.. but can do sli too. and overclocking? it seems easier to obtain high stable overclock with far less voltages.

UD3's are bringing in big $$$ now, i mean heck at 200.00 for selling the board you could get a pretty decent 1156 board and a i3 530 or 540.

a 550? im sure you could. I run a OCZ Mod Extreme 600 with my tpower, 4GB mem, i5 760 and SLI 9800 GTX+'s with 8 fan's and a water loop on the cpu.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks. I may have to look into that.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
just sold my ud3p for 215.00.... now.. what to get ?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 









lol i know right ud3p crack heads out there!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


lol i know right ud3p crack heads out there!


Hopefully I can find one for mine.


----------



## lsdmeasap

I know some of you have been waiting for a fix with this model.

Enjoy fellas

GA-EP45-UD3P Rev 1.6 - FFb (Fix SMART/Sandforce Error)


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Hows it going all. been a bit since i posted... sadly still sitting at 3.6GHz. Cant seem to figure out what is with this wall.. I want to reach 4.0GHz so badly







SO again i am at it. Just trying to maybe fine tune some things to get it up there.

1. PLL what is it and where should it be set, and what is the max recomended
2. MCH is the northbridge iirc. i see people recomend 1.26 is this correct (2x2GB DDR2 800 Ram), Also what would the max recomended be for this board?

I have concluded that my problem isnt my memory as i have managed to OC it up to 1066 with adjusting the settings. (dividers i belive) so this is what i am at now 24/7 OC

CPU = Intel Q6600 G0 VID 1.26250V
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P rev1.1
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = Crucial Ballistics Tracer DDR2 800

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.60GHz (400x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: AUto
C.I.A.2..............................: Diabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 4
tRCD ................................: 4
tRP..................................: 4
tRAS.................................: 12

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore...........1.26250V.........: 1.43750V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.400V
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.590V
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.000V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## PapaSmurf

There aren't that many Q6600's that can even reach 3.6GHz let alone 4.0 so there is a very real chance that you are at the limit of that cpu.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechkiller31st*


Hows it going all. been a bit since i posted... sadly still sitting at 3.6GHz. Cant seem to figure out what is with this wall.. I want to reach 4.0GHz so badly







SO again i am at it. Just trying to maybe fine tune some things to get it up there.

1. PLL what is it and where should it be set, and what is the max recomended.....................................1.5 7 should be plenty

2. MCH is the northbridge iirc. i see people recomend 1.26 is this correct (2x2GB DDR2 800 Ram), Also what would the max recomended be for this board?........................................don' t be afraid to crank this up.
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore...........1.26250V.........: 1.43750V.....1.53
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.400V.......1.45
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.590V
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26V..........1.30
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.000V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


Try and give it some juice, don't worry to much the Q6600 is tough as nails.

THANKS lsdmeasap!!


----------



## battlecryawesome

My MIT can be found on this page, 3.75
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post10277708


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap* 
I know some of you have been waiting for a fix with this model.

Enjoy fellas

GA-EP45-UD3P Rev 1.6 - FFb (Fix SMART/Sandforce Error)

This!

It works!! My upgrade to the Callisto Deluxe is now complete.


----------



## B7ADE

Question,

Why did you guys upgrade to i7s? The 4Ghz quads and duos cant keep up anymore? I ask because I have the money to upgrade but not really sure if I need it because the only thing I do is watch movies, convert songs/movies and some programming.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Like several of them have stated right now is a good time to be selling the better S775 boards like the EP45-UD3P and R boards. If one is careful one can sell their S775 setups for close to the cost of the 17 components.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Like several of them have stated right now is a good time to be selling the better S775 boards like the EP45-UD3P and R boards. If one is careful one can sell their S775 setups for close to the cost of the 17 components.

Sounds sensible, but I don't sell my comp parts(I just keep making more comps for different purposes)


----------



## PapaSmurf

I tend to hand down to my youngest daughter. She's on a Biostar TForce6100-939 and would love to have an upgrade to my sig rig.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Question,

Why did you guys upgrade to i7s? The 4Ghz quads and duos cant keep up anymore? I ask because I have the money to upgrade but not really sure if I need it because the only thing I do is watch movies, *convert songs/movies* and some programming.

You'd probably benefit a bit from hyperthreading IMO.

Today is a special day, everyone.


----------



## TwoCables

I'm concerned about my settings just because I haven't taken the time to perfect them. If these were your settings, then what might you change?

Code:



Code:


CPU = E8400 E0
VID = 1.2500
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.6)
BIOS Version = FFb
RAM = G.SKILL F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.05 GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 (set manually)

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 10
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 10

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.35000
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.260
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.610
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.280
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.798 (0.760)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.120 (2.100V in Hardware Monitor)
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Question,

Why did you guys upgrade to i7s? The 4Ghz quads and duos cant keep up anymore? I ask because I have the money to upgrade but not really sure if I need it because the only thing I do is watch movies, convert songs/movies and some programming.

One of the reasons to upgrade is it's much easier to overclock, and it uses less voltage to do it. Another thing that people are noticing is that the overall system performance is quite a bit faster and snappier.

So, it's not exactly a matter of whether or not you need to, but almost just whether or not you would enjoy a noticeably faster system for everything you do - especially converting music and movies.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
You'd probably benefit a bit from hyperthreading IMO.

Today is a special day, everyone.









What's special about today?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
You'd probably benefit a bit from hyperthreading IMO.

Today is a special day, everyone.









I know it'll be a lot faster, but I can't really warrant spending 800 bucks to speed through the occasional trans code(1-2 a week)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 

What's special about today?

He finally has all of the money he needs to order his sleeving from Nils.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
I know it'll be a lot faster, but I can't really warrant spending 800 bucks to speed through the occasional trans code(1-2 a week)

Which is why I'm only considering it if I can sell what I have for enough to do it for next to nothing out of pocket.


----------



## B7ADE

Alright so, with the cheapest prices in Canada:
It comes to 823.81 after taxes/shipping with a UD5, a i7 950 and G.Skill 6GB PI 1600Mhz 6-8-6-20. Sounds fair?

UD5- 279.79
RAM- 197.30
950- 289.99


----------



## NoGuru

I doubt the gain from the upgrade will be all that big. Like Papa said, the time was right to sell on flea bag. I am using my new setup to bench with, and when I get the chip which is the last part, I will have spent about $700-$800 depending on how much the chip I find is. That is just Ram, mobo, and CPU.
If the gain is that noticeable I will let you know.

D's B-Day?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not really sure if it is or not. I'm looking at 1156. 1366 is way out of my budget. Plus I'm in the states. I'm looking at an i7-860 and an H55-UD3P or similar. I have specific needs that prevent me going to the TPower or an EVGA board.


----------



## Buttnose

Man I can't find the UD3P/R new anywhere in the UK, rarely comes up on ebay either. Wondering how the Asus Maximus compares to it.

Its making me consider hopping onto i7, quite impatient for the new sockets to come out.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buttnose* 
Man I can't find the UD3P/R new anywhere in the UK, rarely comes up on ebay either. Wondering how the Asus Maximus compares to it.

Get it shipped form Canada, "we" still have P's and R's


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buttnose* 
Man I can't find the UD3P/R new anywhere in the UK, rarely comes up on ebay either. Wondering how the Asus Maximus compares to it.

Its making me consider hopping onto i7, quite impatient for the new sockets to come out.

Nothing compares to it when clocking quads.

I think you could do 1156 for about $400.


----------



## Buttnose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Get it shipped form Canada, "we" still have P's and R's

Gimme a few links?


----------



## PapaSmurf

One of the things I'm concerned about is timing. I made the mistake of waiting too long when I switched from Socket 462 to 939, then waited too long before selling off my 939 stuff until the prices bottomed out and no one wanted any of it any longer. I still have one of the nicer overclocking 939 boards that I haven't been able to sell after two years of trying. I don't want to do that again with S775. I figure my P35-DS3L with the Q6600 makes a decent secondary rig, but if I could sell my Q9550, G-Skill PC2-8500, and UD3P and pick up a decent S1156 rig for little extra now would be the time. If I wait too long I'll be stuck with it for at least 2 more years if not longer. I just don't want to go through that again.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nothing compares to it when clocking quads.

I think you could do 1156 for about $400.

around 400.00 can be done.

like this:
Intel Core-i3-530 2.93GHz Cpu +GIGABYTE GA-H55M-UD2H
$249.99

one of the all time best 1156 overclocking motherboards around... and an i3 530, go look on HWbot, you will see what it's capable of doing (6886.28 mhz is possible)

Combo

Memory:
These Eco's are cheap and clock very well.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231321

$94.99

grand total....
$343.99

and if you wanted to spend a few $$ more on memory you could..
if you sold a ud3 for 210.00+ and a chip for 100.00 ur almost there with little or no $$ out of pocket.
heck i might even buy the combo board and chip for 249.99


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buttnose* 
Man I can't find the UD3P/R new anywhere in the UK, rarely comes up on ebay either. Wondering how the Asus Maximus compares to it.

Its making me consider hopping onto i7, quite impatient for the new sockets to come out.

I'll sell you my UD3P. I bought it new in May of this year. $200 US plus whatever shipping would be.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
What's special about today?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
He finally has all of the money he needs to order his sleeving from Nils.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
D's B-Day?


----------



## Buttnose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I'll sell you my UD3P. I bought it new in May of this year. $200 US plus whatever shipping would be.

Think I'll go with the Asus Maximus II for $135


----------



## PapaSmurf

There's one on FleaBay with 20 bids up to $365. That's insane.


----------



## hoss331

holy ----!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









Oh! I finally looked at your profile. Doh.

Happy 17th birthday, Dilyn!!!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Happy Birthday Dilyn... Enjoy


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Oh! I finally looked at your profile. Doh.

Happy 17th birthday, Dilyn!!!



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Happy Birthday Dilyn... Enjoy

It's been pretty nice so far.
Danke


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
There's one on FleaBay with 20 bids up to $365. That's insane.

OMG


----------



## TwoCables

I'm concerned about my settings just because I haven't taken the time to perfect them. If these were your settings, then what might you change?

Update: CPU PLL was 1.61, but now it's 1.45.

Code:


Code:


CPU = E8400 E0
VID = 1.2500
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.6)
BIOS Version = FFb
RAM = G.SKILL F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.05 GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 (set manually)

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 10
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 10

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.35000
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.260
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.450
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.280
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.798 (0.760)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.120 (2.100V in Hardware Monitor)
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

I apologize for posting this a second time, but I think it has been buried.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I apologize for posting this a second time, but I think it has been buried.


Those look pretty conservative for my standards, erm, you could do trial and error(or go higher) if you have half a day to burn.

@ Buttnose: Wow, I'm sorry to post that before checking but there are none left! 3-4 retailers had the R and 1 retailer had the P about could weeks ago. Sorry for the misinformation.

@ Dilyn(hope I spelled it right this time) Happy Birthday! and be sensible!


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I'm concerned about my settings just because I haven't taken the time to perfect them. If these were your settings, then what might you change?


everything looks great except the cpu pll. you shouldn't need that for that clock you wouldn't even need that at 4.5 you can get away with that at 1.45.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


@ Dilyn(hope I spelled it right this time) Happy Birthday! and be sensible!


Define sensible









This is the first time you've ever spelled my name correctly, iirc.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


everything looks great except the cpu pll. you shouldn't need that for that clock you wouldn't even need that at 4.5 you can get away with that at 1.45.


Thank you! I am using a PLL of 1.45 right now! Everything else is still the same.

I think I'll perform a few runs of linpack to check the GFLOPS because I ran a few earlier today just for fun, so I already have somewhat of a baseline.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
OMG









I know. I hope I can hook the loser into buying mine.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I know. I hope I can hook the loser into buying mine.


not losers FIENDS! lol

@two yea just make sure you use the same problem size or the flops may (will)* differ, you probably already know that.

also if you are you are up to it it you can udervolt the mch ref to 0.72 dualies absolutely love that


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


not losers FIENDS! lol

@two yea just make sure you use the same problem size or the flops may differ, you probably already know that.


hehe I sure did.

My GFLOPS went down from about 26.2xx to 25.7xx. So I'm going to increase the PLL one bit at a time until it's back up to 26.2xx.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Define sensible









This is the first time you've ever spelled my name correctly, iirc.

Be reasonable with your celebrations, that's it.

And yea I got your name right the first try, it IS a special day after all.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


hehe I sure did.

My GFLOPS went down from about 26.2xx to 25.7xx. So I'm going to increase the PLL one bit at a time until it's back up to 26.2xx.


set turbo









you have a really good chip to be running 4.0 with 1.3500 llc disabled btw. whats the vid 1.21250 ish


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Be reasonable with your celebrations, that's it.

And yea I got your name right the first try, it IS a special day after all.










My celebrations consist of homework and Minecraft today.
Last night was my present from my girlfriend (it was DINNER, stop thinking dirty







). My friends and I will be doing something tomorrow I think.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


set turbo










You mean Performance Enhance? For real?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


You mean Performance Enhance? For real?


heh yea man and watch those flops go UP i like to run problem size 16331 (2048) for base line flops


----------



## djsi38t

Saw a ud3p sell for almost 400.00 on ebay the other day.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=250704786880


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djsi38t* 
Saw a ud3p sell for almost 400.00 on ebay the other day.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=250704786880

and i sell mine for 110.. makes you wonder who really is the crack head


----------



## djsi38t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
and i sell mine for 110.. makes you wonder who really is the crack head









I sold mine for 95.00 last year.Now is the time to sell.My p45 dfi board should be worth a fortune.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


heh yea man and watch those flops go UP i like to run problem size 16331 (2048) for base line flops


Hmm, it didn't make a difference. I'm even using 1.570V now. It's starting to feel like I need to go back to 1.610. But first, I'm going to try 1.590.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Happy Birthday Dilyn.. yeah its my Wife's Birthday too !


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
and i sell mine for 110.. makes you wonder who really is the crack head









It's you, you're just really bad at it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Happy Birthday Dilyn.. yeah its my Wife's Birthday too !

Thanks.
That's three other people now with my birthday. Weird.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djsi38t* 
I sold mine for 95.00 last year.Now is the time to sell.My p45 dfi board should be worth a fortune.

is yours like this one? link

on another note....do yall have any tips on how i can lower my stable Vcore? like adjusting PLL or Term, etc


----------



## 10acjed

So I could sell me 9550 P45 & ram and go with an i5 760 & p55 with dd3 ($425) and may actually have $ left over....

HMMMM... really getting tempting now....

Im seeing the 9550's going for close to 200 here, mine is a super low VID that runs 4.0 all day at 1.31v....
The p45's going on ebay for anywhere from 150 - 200. And I should be able to get 60 - 75 for my reapers....

damn this addiction... every time i try to get out, they pull me back in....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
So I could sell me 9550 P45 & ram and go with an i5 760 & p55 with dd3 ($425) and may actually have $ left over....

HMMMM... really getting tempting now....

Im seeing the 9550's going for close to 200 here, mine is a super low VID that runs 4.0 all day at 1.31v....
The p45's going on ebay for anywhere from 150 - 200. And I should be able to get 60 - 75 for my reapers....

damn this addiction... every time i try to get out, they pull me back in....

For how long have you had the Q9550?


----------



## 10acjed

I got it here in Jan, the guy I got it from had it about 6 months so its a little over a year old now...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
I got it here in Jan, the guy I got it from had it about 6 months so its a little over a year old now...

Might you put it up for sale here on OCN?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Might you put it up for sale here on OCN?


Yeah, the cpu I will definately put here..
If your interested I will shoot you a PM when I do make the decision.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
on another note....do yall have any tips on how i can lower my stable Vcore? like adjusting PLL or Term, etc

Fill out this form an post it here, then we can help


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
So I could sell me 9550 P45 & ram and go with an i5 760 & p55 with dd3 ($425) and may actually have $ left over....

HMMMM... really getting tempting now....

Im seeing the 9550's going for close to 200 here, mine is a super low VID that runs 4.0 all day at 1.31v....
The p45's going on ebay for anywhere from 150 - 200. And I should be able to get 60 - 75 for my reapers....

damn this addiction... every time i try to get out, they pull me back in....

this was the reason i bought the stuff i did and when i did...
tpower i55 was bought here for less then 100.00
i5 760 from MC was 149.99 w/ 40.00 off coupon.
and ddr3 was 89.99 on newegg.

so now after selling my ud3p, G.Skill's and soon to sell the 9550 i will be getting a R3E, i7 920 and some other DDR3 and money out of pocket like 40.00... perfect time to sell fo sho...


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Fill out this form an post it here, then we can help


Thanks. Here you go

CPU = 
pentium e6600
Motherboard = 
ep45-ud3p 1.6
BIOS Version = 
fe
Ram = 
pny xlr8 800mhz 4-4-4-12 2.0V

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 
11x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 
+0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 
3.83GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 
enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 
333MHz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 
auto

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 
700mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 
700mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 
0
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 
0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: 
turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
profile1
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 
333MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 
2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 
800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: 
auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 
4
tRCD ................................: 
4
tRP..................................: 
4
tRAS.................................: 
12

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 
3
tWTR.................................: 
3
tWR..................................: 
6
tRFC.................................: 
52
tRTP.................................: 
3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 
0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
6

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 
6

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: 
enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 
1.3875
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 
1.200
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 
1.500
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 
0.760 on auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 
1.200
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 
0.760
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 
0.900
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 
1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 
1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 
2.000
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 
0.900
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 
0.900
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.900

-sorry, I couldn't figure out how to attach the .txt file on my phone


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


this was the reason i bought the stuff i did and when i did...
tpower i55 was bought here for less then 100.00
i5 760 from MC was 149.99 w/ 40.00 off coupon.
and ddr3 was 89.99 on newegg.


Is this the ram you are running on the TPower?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Is this the ram you are running on the TPower?


This

Newegg use to have this kit for 89.99
but those you linked are same things


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


This

Newegg use to have this kit for 89.99
but those you linked are same things


Are they working out well for you? I've never used A-Data ram before.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Are they working out well for you? I've never used A-Data ram before.


they work awesome.... and WILL do 2000+
actually for the $$ they perform pretty good, also the G.Skill Eco's do very well to


----------



## B7ADE

I'm loving next week, getting my new HTPC and the rma for the gtx 470 that I boned(vmod destruction) was approved! Woo!


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


Thanks. Here you go


Try setting your Termination voltage to 1.24 -1.26 and try lowering your vcore then. Also, might want to boost your MCH voltage to 1.26 just to be sure. Also if you can get the VID of your chip that'd help a lot too, good luck. One more thing, how are you testing to see if it's stable or not?


----------



## Dilyn

While everyone is making system improvements, I felt slightly left out. 
Cosmetic changes, here I come.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


they work awesome.... and WILL do 2000+
actually for the $$ they perform pretty good, also the G.Skill Eco's do very well to


Thanks for that. I'll definitely keep them in mind if I can get my UD3P and Q9550 sold.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


While everyone is making system improvements, I felt slightly left out. 
Cosmetic changes, here I come. 










Beauty cream?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Beauty cream?










Yes I paid $140 for beauty cream


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Yeah, the cpu I will definately put here..
If your interested I will shoot you a PM when I do make the decision.

Nah, I won't need a PM. Just update this thread.









Although, I think the first chance I'll be able to make any kind of a purchase is November 3rd.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Yes I paid $140 for beauty cream









Whoa. Then you got ripped off. Either that, or you bought like 10 gallons of it!


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Try setting your Termination voltage to 1.24 -1.26 and try lowering your vcore then. Also, might want to boost your MCH voltage to 1.26 just to be sure. Also if you can get the VID of your chip that'd help a lot too, good luck. One more thing, how are you testing to see if it's stable or not?

VID is 1.2875
I'm running 8 hours of Linpack on OCCT


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
VID is 1.2875
I'm running 8 hours of Linpack on OCCT

Which "Test Mode" were you using? The most effective one is "Max (90% free mem)". However, you can get Linpack to do 95-96% in LinX and IntelBurnTest. Plus, you can choose how many runs to do in stead of just going by an amount of time. Additionally, both LinX and IBT have zero bloat; (which is why they open instantly and why OCCT takes 4-5 seconds to open).

Here's how much memory each of the three take up on my system:

OCCT: 17.6 MB
IntelBurnTest: 5.29 MB
LinX: 2.17 MB
And just for fun, Prime95 takes up 1.86 MB.

Therefore, I *strongly* prefer both LinX and Prime95. It isn't because I'm scared of running out of memory, but it's because the less resources the stress testing program takes, the more transparent it is in the stress testing process. In other words, it's less in the way which means the stress test itself is more accurate.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Whoa. Then you got ripped off. Either that, or you bought like 10 gallons of it!



















HyperPi 32M run, amirite?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









HyperPi 32M run, amirite?

That's some fancy beauty cream!


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
VID is 1.2875
I'm running 8 hours of Linpack on OCCT


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Which "Test Mode" were you using? The most effective one is "Max (90% free mem)". However, you can get Linpack to do 95-96% in LinX and IntelBurnTest. Plus, you can choose how many runs to do in stead of just going by an amount of time. Additionally, both LinX and IBT have zero bloat; (which is why they open instantly and why OCCT takes 4-5 seconds to open).

Here's how much memory each of the three take up on my system:

OCCT: 17.6 MB
IntelBurnTest: 5.29 MB
LinX: 2.17 MB
And just for fun, Prime95 takes up 1.86 MB.

Therefore, I *strongly* prefer both LinX and Prime95. It isn't because I'm scared of running out of memory, but it's because the less resources the stress testing program takes, the more transparent it is in the stress testing process. In other words, it's less in the way which means the stress test itself is more accurate.

I only use "Max"
I use Prime95 in conjunction with OCCT. I usually only use OCCT when I want a very quick result, meaning it usually crashes long before Prime95 would have returned an error.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 









Whats that about?


----------



## Dilyn

LinX is way hard on a CPU in his opinion.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
LinX is way hard on a CPU in his opinion.

And basically a waste of time.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


And basically a waste of time.


How is it a waste of time? Or, why?


----------



## PapaSmurf

There are faster ways to determine if a system is stable than running Prime 95, OCCT, Linx, and the other stress tests for 12 hours or more.

And I already miss my UD3P, Q9550, and Crossfire. I only shut it down early this morning to ship out the Q9550. I'm starting to regret doing it and the board isn't even sold yet.


----------



## Dilyn

Wait, what?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


There are faster ways to determine if a system is stable than running Prime 95, OCCT, Linx, and the other stress tests for 12 hours or more.

And I already miss my UD3P, Q9550, and Crossfire. I only shut it down early this morning to ship out the Q9550. I'm starting to regret doing it and the board isn't even sold yet.


once you get the new stuff and start having fun pushing it to the max you won't miss it one bit.. when i moved from the ud3p / q9550 to the tpower / i5 760 i had fun messing with it and seeing the vast improvements with everything.
im getting ready to order a Rampage III Extreme soon so that should be some fun but in the mean time i am getting ready to move and went today and checked out my new office and the workshop in the basement to use for my DICE/LN2 bench's.... i will have 5 times the space that i have now.... and be further away from the wife... so it's a win win situation..


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


.... and be further away from the wife... so it's a win win situation..


Classic I say...CLASSIC!


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
There are faster ways to determine if a system is stable than running Prime 95, OCCT, Linx, and the other stress tests for 12 hours or more.

And I already miss my UD3P, Q9550, and Crossfire. I only shut it down early this morning to ship out the Q9550. I'm starting to regret doing it and the board isn't even sold yet.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Wait, what?

I'm wondering the same thing.

Papa what do you suggest using?

:edit:
I've noticed that even after passing an 8-12 hour run of Prime95 it will sometimes BSOD after about 2 hours of Linpack on OCCT. Any insight?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Stuff like OCCT and Linpack stress a system well beyond anything you will ever do in real life. That is why they are a waste of time. Prime 95 is closer to real world use, but it's still overkill. If it can run a 32m HyperPi or 64m SuperPi it's stable and should only take about 30 to 60 minutes or so.

If you want to test it further run the [email protected] SMP client for a couple of days. That places REAL WORLD stress on a system plus it serves a useful purpose. If you do run [email protected], be SURE to finish whatever work unit you are working on prior to quitting. I've seen systems that would run Prime 95 and other stress tests for days without an issue and start erroring out when running [email protected] or HyperPi 32m. That is because they test REAL WORLD stability, not some synthetic stability. You can leave [email protected] running and still use your system while stress testing it by configuring the status to low instead of idle.


----------



## whipple16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Stuff like OCCT and Linpack stress a system well beyond anything you will ever do in real life. That is why they are a waste of time. Prime 95 is closer to real world use, but it's still overkill. If it can run a 32m HyperPi or 64m SuperPi it's stable and should only take about 30 to 60 minutes or so.

If you want to test it further run the [email protected] SMP client for a couple of days. That places REAL WORLD stress on a system plus it serves a useful purpose. If you do run [email protected], be SURE to finish whatever work unit you are working on prior to quitting. I've seen systems that would run Prime 95 and other stress tests for days without an issue and start erroring out when running [email protected] or HyperPi 32m. That is because they test REAL WORLD stability, not some synthetic stability. You can leave [email protected] running and still use your system while stress testing it by configuring the status to low instead of idle.

what is this thread going to do with put you once you switch to i7?

i was still bummed out about missing out on your q9550 but i ended up finding another member with one so it all worked out!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I probably won't be leaving the thread. From the looks of things, I might not be switching. Things aren't looking that well on that front.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
I'm wondering the same thing.

Papa what do you suggest using?

:edit:
I've noticed that even after passing an 8-12 hour run of Prime95 it will sometimes BSOD after about 2 hours of Linpack on OCCT. Any insight?

It's just an indication that the system isn't completely stable yet. Linpack and prime (Prime95, Orthos, OCCT's Data Set tests...) are very different from each other which makes it possible to have increased stability. I mean, if an overclocked system can do 12 hours of each of the Prime95 tests as well as 50-100 runs in Linpack with like 95% of the memory utilized, then you are almost guaranteed perfect stability for anything you do.

When a system is overclocked, it becomes unstable. There's actually always instability no matter how stable it is during testing; this is just because it's overclocked. But fortunately for us, we have these stress tests which are very extreme and can allow us to make our systems so stable that they are basically 100% stable in the practical sense.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Stuff like OCCT and Linpack stress a system well beyond anything you will ever do in real life. That is why they are a waste of time. Prime 95 is closer to real world use, but it's still overkill. If it can run a 32m HyperPi or 64m SuperPi it's stable and should only take about 30 to 60 minutes or so.

If you want to test it further run the [email protected] SMP client for a couple of days. That places REAL WORLD stress on a system plus it serves a useful purpose. If you do run [email protected], be SURE to finish whatever work unit you are working on prior to quitting. I've seen systems that would run Prime 95 and other stress tests for days without an issue and start erroring out when running [email protected] or HyperPi 32m. That is because they test REAL WORLD stability, not some synthetic stability. You can leave [email protected] running and still use your system while stress testing it by configuring the status to low instead of idle.

Wow. To each their own I guess. But I know that an overclocked system is unstable by nature, so you can bet that I'm going to do everything I can to make it as stable as possible so that it is 100% rock-solid stable for real-world use. The more extreme my overclock is, the more important it is to use Prime95 and linpack to ensure that my system is almost as stable as it would be if it were not overclocked at all.

But yeah, to each their own I guess.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If an overclocked system that passes 24+ hours of Prime, OCCT, Linpack and other stress/stability tests yet still fails running [email protected] what is the purpose of running the others? Just run HyperPi 32m to dial in the OverClock then run [email protected] for a couple of days to verify it long term. Since you can still use the system while running [email protected] you get a REAL WORLD test of overall stability. Much more effective than wasting time with synthetic tests that don't really provide any usable results.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
If an overclocked system that passes 24+ hours of Prime, OCCT, Linpack and other stress/stability tests yet still fails running [email protected] what is the purpose of running the others? Just run HyperPi 32m to dial in the OverClock then run [email protected] for a couple of days to verify it long term. Since you can still use the system while running [email protected] you get a REAL WORLD test of overall stability. Much more effective than wasting time with synthetic tests that don't really provide any usable results.

24+ hours of Prime? Well, that depends on which tests: are you referring to 12 hours of each of the three tests? If so, then are you referring to running these tests while leaving the computer alone as well as disabling everything that might steal CPU cycles from Prime95?

OCCT? All three of its "Data Set" tests are identical to Prime95, except its default "priority" is much higher than Prime95's. Prime95's is 1 while OCCT's is closer to 6-8. It also depends on whether or not the computer is left alone during the test just as I described above regarding Prime95.

Linpack? It depends on how much memory it's using (~95% is the best). It also depends on how many runs; is it 10? 30? 50? 100? 50-100 is certainly the best. Also, is the computer being left alone during the test, or are the CPU cycles being shared with something else as I described above?

If a computer can run 12 hours of each of the three Prime95 tests while it is left alone and while there's hardly any software stealing its CPU cycles, and if linpack is using about 95% of memory and is left alone to do 50-100 runs, then there should never, ever, ever, ever, ever be a problem with anything else - not even folding.

But hey - to each their own.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Whatever. Believe what you want.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Whatever. Believe what you want.

Thank you. I'm basing it off my personal experience and also my observations during my time here on OCN.


----------



## PapaSmurf

As am I. But I can't understand how a system that will run synthetic stress tests but can't run an actual Windows or Linux application can be considered stable. Sorry, but common sense states otherwise. Prime, OCCT, Linpak, etc are SYNTHETIC test. The [email protected] SMP is an actual Windows or Linux program (there are also graphics and single cpu clients) that stresses a system as much if not more than the synthetic test programs do. Personally I am more concerned that a system can run actual REAL WORLD programs without problems than run some synthetic test.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
As am I. But I can't understand how a system that will run synthetic stress tests but can't run an actual Windows or Linux application can be considered stable. Sorry, but common sense states otherwise. Prime, OCCT, Linpak, etc are SYNTHETIC test. The [email protected] SMP is an actual Windows or Linux program (there are also graphics and single cpu clients) that stresses a system as much if not more than the synthetic test programs do. Personally I am more concerned that a system can run actual REAL WORLD programs without problems than run some synthetic test.

You don't need to tell me that they're synthetic tests (give me some credit; good grief).

But can you answer my questions? They weren't rhetorical.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
You don't need to tell me that they're synthetic tests (give me some credit; good grief).

But can you answer my questions? They weren't rhetorical.

I'll try, but what does it matter in the long run. It doesn't make any appreciable difference. They don't test for REAL WORLD stability. You can configure them any way you want and the results are still the same. Just because they pass them doesn't mean they are stable enough for REAL WORLD work. I've seen it time and time again where it doesn't. I was a folding mod on a different forum for quite awhile and have been working in forums since the early 1980's. None of these tests mean squat in the long run.

They can be a useful aid, but in the long run they aren't necessary and don't really tell you anything useful. All they do is have a placebo affect giving someone piece of mind that their system is stable or bragging rights that it passed some test.

One other thing that you aren't taking into consideration though is that computer operating systems are inherently unstable anyway. You would need to run all of those tests every time you install/uninstall a new program, any updates, or there are any environmental changes in the room where the computer is kept which effectively means you would need to be running the tests 24/7/365 to know for sure. Even something as minute as an update to your A/V program can change the stability of your system. THAT is why they are unnecessary and a waste of time since you will NEVER be able to get to 100% stability anyway so why waste the time. Running a few quick tests and using the system under REAL WORLD conditions is the ultimate stress and stability test, not some synthetic tests.


----------



## TwoCables

Before I reply, I just want to tell you that it is very irritating that you keep putting "real world" in all caps. It is absolutely unnecessary.

If you think you're sick of my attitude, then take a look in the mirror. I think you hate me because we are very similar.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I put it in all caps because you seem to be ignoring it.

And I know I have faults. But I don't go around telling everyone to treat me special because of them and try to use them as an excuse to do whatever I feel like.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I put it in all caps because you seem to be ignoring it.

And I know I have faults. But I don't go around telling everyone to treat me special because of them and try to use them as an excuse to do whatever I feel like.

Excuse me? What are you talking about?


----------



## grillinman

Uh oh...this sounds like no fun.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
Uh oh...this sounds like no fun.

He's been hating me almost since the day I joined. Almost.

You see, I have Asperger Syndrome and I had it in my signature for a very long time. It just simply said that I have it and didn't say anything else. But Papa Smurf thinks that I was using it to ask for special treatment. He thinks I was trying to ask for an excuse to be imperfect.

So, maybe that's the reason why he says he hates my attitude.

In other words: I know that his hatred towards me is caused by pure misunderstanding, but he is unwilling to believe it or accept the possibility that it's true.

Papa Smurf: when I was telling people about my Asperger Syndrome, it was merely because I had a few people who were confused about why I am the way I am. So, I decided to answer them and then add a line to my signature afterward just in case anyone else was wondering but afraid to ask. Unfortunately, you misinterpreted my intentions for having it there.


----------



## grillinman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
He's been hating me almost since the day I joined. Almost.

You see, I have Asperger Syndrome and I had it in my signature for a very long time. It just simply said that I have it and didn't say anything else. But Papa Smurf thinks that I was using it to ask for special treatment. He thinks I was trying to ask for an excuse to be imperfect.

So, maybe that's the reason why he says he hates my attitude.

In other words: I know that his hatred towards me is caused by pure misunderstanding, but he is unwilling to believe it.

I remember that signature. I actually saw a TV show called In Plain Sight that featured a person with Asperger Syndrome in it and I thought of you the whole time TwoCables. Kinda creepy, I know. I think the TV show was a tad exaggerated though.

I actually also knew that that is what was being referred to but I didn't want to call it out just in case it could slip by without incident.


----------



## 12Cores

Picked up a 5750 last week - playing my first game ever on the PC(Mass Effect 2) - Running everything on high at a resolution of 1920 x 1080 - this thing never gets over 70c amazing -I don't think I will ever go back to console gaming

My cpu is water cooled and never gets over 45c not too concerned about killing it($79) - but is it normal for the cpu to run at 100% when playing this game?

Thanks


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
I remember that signature. I actually saw a TV show called In Plain Sight that featured a person with Asperger Syndrome in it and I thought of you the whole time TwoCables. Kinda creepy, I know. I think the TV show was a tad exaggerated though.

I actually also knew that that is what was being referred to but I didn't want to call it out just in case it could slip by without incident.

I'm very different in person. With live conversations (whether it's in person or over the phone), I have a *much* greater difficulty communicating. But with the internet like this, I can take as much time as I want to say what I want to say just because nobody can see it until I click Submit.









But with live conversations, I don't have that luxury which usually causes me to say the wrong thing, or to have very poor timing, etc.

However, I am still handicapped on the internet too. So I figured that it was fair to everyone on here that they know so that they didn't have to wonder why I am so different.

The only reason why I removed it was so I could have enough room for other things without exceeding the 8-line limit.


----------



## NoGuru

Everyone has there own opinion on stability no matter how it is obtained.


----------



## grillinman

NoGuru. That 9550 OC in your sig did you use LLC or no?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
If an overclocked system that passes 24+ hours of Prime, OCCT, Linpack and other stress/stability tests yet still fails running [email protected] what is the purpose of running the others? Just run HyperPi 32m to dial in the OverClock then run [email protected] for a couple of days to verify it long term. Since you can still use the system while running [email protected] you get a REAL WORLD test of overall stability. Much more effective than wasting time with synthetic tests that don't really provide any usable results.

I agree.

Sorry TwoCables, but it's true.

To each there own, I suppose. Even if your own is a complete waste of time IMO.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I agree.

Sorry TwoCables, but it's true.

To each there own, I suppose. Even if your own is a complete waste of time IMO.









Like I said before, though: I am basing everything I say off of my own experiences as well as my own observations during my time here on OCN. And you know I spend 12+ hours each and every day on here.

But hey, what do I know? I'm just a man who uses his Asperger Syndrome label to ask people to let him be imperfect. Heh.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Like I said before, though: I am basing everything I say off of my own experiences as well as my own observations during my time here on OCN. And you know I spend 12+ hours each and every day on here.

But hey, what do I know? I'm just a man who uses his Asperger Syndrome label to ask people to let him be imperfect. Heh.

That is one man's opinion (which he is entitled to







).
I do think you're a tad insane for that barrage of stress tests. I know that I would get way too impatient with that and give up after two hours on the first one


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
That is one man's opinion (which he is entitled to







).
I do think you're a tad insane for that barrage of stress tests. I know that I would get way too impatient with that and give up after two hours on the first one









But I perform them while I'm sleeping. Then when I wake up, all I have to do is kill 4-6 hours which I personally find very easy to do even though I am avoiding the computer.


----------



## Dilyn

Knowing me, I'd stay up all night making sure it didn't fail!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Knowing me, I'd stay up all night making sure it didn't fail!

Yeah, but I can find that out when I wake up. And if it fails, then so be it. I can wait until I go to bed again to start a new test which gives me plenty of time to perform small tests to test out new settings for the overclock.

Then when bedtime rolls around again, I just start the test and go to sleep.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
NoGuru. That 9550 OC in your sig did you use LLC or no?

Q9650, but yes, I did.


----------



## Dilyn

So.
What's everyone up to?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
So.
What's everyone up to?










Went surfing today, water was a bit chilly, then went hunting, only seen one.


----------



## Dilyn

Surfing??









My day was fairly boring. Wrote three poems and illustrated them for my AP Language course...
Should probably get Catcher In the Rye so I can start reading it... Rough draft on it is due Thursday.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
So.
What's everyone up to?










Nothin' much here. I'm just enjoying a fresh format, and a new Firefox about:config tweak that makes it even faster.

I'm also enjoying Outlook 2003 which I've always wanted (I installed it yesterday). I used to have Outlook 2002 from Office XP, but Windows 7 breaks its ability to remember my password when I restart Outlook - even with the appropriate checkbox checked. I installed the official Release Candidate of Windows 7 on July 5th of 2009, and I got rid of Outlook 2002 a couple of months later because I couldn't stand that little problem. So, I've been without my favorite e-mail client for over a year now. So as you might be able to imagine, I am extremely happy to have Outlook 2003. It's like everything is right with the world again.









I'm also still enjoying how much faster my system is now that I have a 100% SSD setup. I used to have the Falcon as C: and a VelociRaptor as D:, but then I replaced the Falcon with the Callisto Deluxe and removed the VelociRaptor and put the Falcon in its place.

Other than that, I'm not up to very much at all.


----------



## Dilyn

I can't wait till I get my Vertex 2 come Christmas. It's gonna be so friggen sick.

Now I'm off to bed. Got to wake up early tomorrow so I can get the car and get allergy shots after school.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I can't wait till I get my Vertex 2 come Christmas. It's gonna be so friggen sick.

Why the Vertex 2? I mean, there are about a half a dozen other solid state drives that are basically identical and may cost much less at the time of purchase.

For example: the 60GB G.SKILL Phoenix Pro is $129.99 shipped right now while the 60GB Vertex 2 is $144.99 shipped. Sure, the Vertex 2 has a rebate, but it's a pre-paid card. Plus, that's $144.99 up front as opposed to $129.99 up front. Even the Callisto Deluxe is cheaper up front at $134.99 shipped.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Now I'm off to bed. Got to wake up early tomorrow so I can get the car and get allergy shots after school.

Oh I love getting allergy shots! Yay!!














j/k


----------



## freakb18c1

no work tomorrow


----------



## hoss331

Did a little SPI benching on the 9550 tonight, no dice runs yet just ambient temp water. I was close enough to get the gold tonight but a reeeally bad boot loop at the end pissed me off enough worry about it later.

9550 @ 4.71 9.625 1M


----------



## NoGuru

Nice Hoss. Think that chip will hit 5 GHz?


----------



## grillinman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Q9650, but yes, I did.

I meant the one in Signature not sig rig. Says Q9550 1.37. Thanks for the response! I'm tinkering with mine too much I think and have now created an unstable OC after it was stable 24/7 for a while.


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nice Hoss. Think that chip will hit 5 GHz?


I would guess no but ill try for it, I think 4.9 is definitely within reach unless I hit a hard wall.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Why the Vertex 2? I mean, there are about a half a dozen other solid state drives that are basically identical and may cost much less at the time of purchase.

For example: the 60GB G.SKILL Phoenix Pro is $129.99 shipped right now while the 60GB Vertex 2 is $144.99 shipped. Sure, the Vertex 2 has a rebate, but it's a pre-paid card. Plus, that's $144.99 up front as opposed to $129.99 up front. Even the Callisto Deluxe is cheaper up front at $134.99 shipped.









Oh I love getting allergy shots! Yay!!














j/k









Because if I change it now, my mother will have a stroke









Ten dollar difference won't let me add anything else to my Christmas list, so I figure why not.


----------



## grishkathefool

Jeebus, Guru, you been busy by the looks of your sig!
Grats on breaking 5GHz bro!


----------



## 10acjed

Another month or so and those chilly nights of benching will be back....

.....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Jeebus, Guru, you been busy by the looks of your sig!
Grats on breaking 5GHz bro!

Grish! What's up bro! We miss you very technical answers.









The chips in my Sig are not half the ones I have benched. Just got a X58-UD7 in the mail today and if everything go's to plan it will be getting some L2N soon.


----------



## Xapoc

UD3P for $80. Condition unknown. Worth it?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xapoc* 
UD3P for $80. Condition unknown. Worth it?

Umm, yeah!


----------



## Xapoc

Alright, jumping on it =)


----------



## mistargill

anyone set up raid (0) on these?
I'm thinking about Getting another f3 drive to raid.

I put 2 drives on purple sata ports right?

also can the RAID + AHCI mode co- exsist on this motherboard?


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistargill* 
anyone set up raid (0) on these?
I'm thinking about Getting another f3 drive to raid.

I put 2 drives on purple sata ports right?

also can the RAID + AHCI mode co- exsist on this motherboard?

No, use the yellow ports, they are faster.

On any given set of ports, you set it to either RAID or AHCI.

Don't worry about having a RAID array and your ROM drive on the same set of ports.

Anything else?


----------



## mistargill

So don't use the purple connectors? Why are they slower?
and you are saying yellow ports can be used for raid. Then how are the combination on the ports (is it sata-0 and sata-1?) and what settings on bios do I have to touch?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i use to use the purple ones for my dvd drives or front panel connections.


----------



## mistargill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
i use to use the purple ones for my dvd drives or front panel connections.

so yellow ones work for raid?


----------



## PapaSmurf

You can raid with either set of ports, but you can NOT raid drives on BOTH set of ports into the same array. If you have more than 2 drives in your raid array you are limited to using the yellow INTEL ports.

Once the raid array is setup and configured you can add additional drives in AHCI mode onto the other Intel (yellow) ports. You can use ANY of the Yellow ports to setup the raid array. You control which ones are included during the setup.

Everything you need to know about setting up the raid array is covered in your users manual.

And as Xtreme state, the purple jMicron ports are a bit slower, but are the best ones for optical drives.


----------



## mistargill

thank you so much for your help. 1 more question. Does win7 64 require preloading of raid driver? and where can I find the newest driver?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Vista and 7 have drivers built in. You can download later drivers from the Gigabyte Support Site or directly from Intel. The latest is v9.6.0.1014.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Because if I change it now, my mother will have a stroke









Ten dollar difference won't let me add anything else to my Christmas list, so I figure why not.

Oh, I get it now!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistargill* 
thank you so much for your help. 1 more question. Does win7 64 require preloading of raid driver? and where can I find the newest driver?

The absolute best driver to use is the Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver version 9.6. The one on Gigabyte's website is version 8.9 and goes by a different name. Plus, it is slower and also doesn't support TRIM (just in case you get a solid state drive). This driver is excellent both for RAID and single-drive setups. I upgraded to it from version 8.9 and I now strongly prefer it, and I don't even have a RAID setup! My reboot time is faster too.

So, here are the links!

Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver page
Download (Size: 11.16 MB Filename: iata96cd.exe - I don't know what the other one on the driver page is for)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 


Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver page
Download (Size: 11.16 MB Filename: iata96cd.exe - I don't know what the other one on the driver page is for)

The actual driver in each of the two files is the same. The difference is in what languages they support. Iata96cd.exe is the multi language version while iata96enu.exe is the English language only version. You only need the multi language iata96cd.exe if you are have a version of Windows that is NOT the English language version. Otherwise the smaller iata96enu.exe file will work just fine and about 60% the size of the multi language file so people on slower internet connections will fine it useful.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The actual driver in each of the two files is the same. The difference is in what languages they support. Iata96cd.exe is the multi language version while iata96enu.exe is the English language only version.

Thank you! I guess this wasn't really obvious to me because the link "Which file should I download?" doesn't help at all. It almost caused me to not really care so I downloaded the bigger one.

But I am glad to know better.


----------



## Hellfighter

Well I got a USB drive finally (Corsair Voyager), and I want to update my BIOS. CPU-Z says my BIOS version is FB, which, according to Gigabyte, means that I have a rev 1.6 board. I have a couple of questions though, do I need to reformat the drive to be blank, and is it really worth it to update it?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
Well I got a USB drive finally (Corsair Voyager), and I want to update my BIOS. CPU-Z says my BIOS version is FB, which, according to Gigabyte, means that I have a rev 1.6 board. I have a couple of questions though, do I need to reformat the drive to be blank, and is it really worth it to update it?

I don't know anything about the Voyager, but I do know that it's very worth it to flash to either FD or FE - especially if you're using AHCI mode. This is because both FD and FE spend significantly less time loading the AHCI BIOS and make FB seem painfully slow.

But I just have one word of advice: if you decide to flash to FD or FE, then you may notice that it has the option for Quick Boot. But don't use it! Leave Quick Boot disabled because it actually causes problems in Windows and in other software like Vantage and CPU-Z that I can explain later. Plus, Quick Boot doesn't really make it that much quicker: I timed it and it only makes the POST about 2 seconds faster.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If the Voyager is Fat16 or Fat32 you won't need to reformat the drive to use it. You can copy the bios file to the flash drive and use QFlash to update the bios. See page 74 of your owners manual for details on how to do this.


----------



## Hellfighter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 

But I just have one word of advice: if you decide to flash to FD or FE, then you may notice that it has the option for Quick Boot. But don't use it! Leave Quick Boot disabled because it actually causes problems in Windows and in other software like Vantage and CPU-Z that I can explain later. Plus, Quick Boot doesn't really make it that much quicker: I timed it and it only makes the POST about 2 seconds faster.

Should I disable Quick Boot before I flash?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
If the Voyager is Fat16 or Fat32 you won't need to reformat the drive to use it. You can copy the bios file to the flash drive and use QFlash to update the bios. See page 74 of your owners manual for details on how to do this.

Yes.
For instructions on this forum, check the UD3* Voltages thread in my sig. It's the second post iirc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
Should I disable Quick Boot before I flash?

Doesn't really matter. Settings will go back to default.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
Should I disable Quick Boot before I flash?

Actually, FB doesn't have it.

But since you asked that, I remembered something that I want to share with you: when you are about to flash, be sure to set "Keep DMI Data" to Disabled. After the flash, load the optimized defaults (press 'y' to change it to Yes), and then press F10 to save and reboot.


----------



## clark_b

Thanks guys. I was able to get my Vcore in CPU-Z down to 1.3280 from 1.360.
It passed 20 runs of LinX and 8 hours of Prime.

and it's been running the smp client since last night Papa

do any of yall ever use StressCPU? I saw it on the FAH website

and Hellfighter, it won't hurt anything if you reformat so i'd do it just in case. you'll notice a huge difference going to either FD or FE but you might as well go with the latest and greatest since FE supposedly was to increase memory compatibility


----------



## TwoCables

I didn't realize that the Voyager is a USB flash drive. It's really not necessary to format them prior to using them.


----------



## PapaSmurf

* The system should be running at stock speeds, not overclocked.
* The machine should be in BOOT mode, not Resume mode.
* Any power on passwords in the bios must be disabled.
* All PCMCIA cards, USB, and Firewire devices and SD cards should be removed from the system prior to upgrading the BIOS.
* And don't forget to go into the bios and hit the F9 key to load Bios/Setup Defaults then F10 to exit and save just prior to and immediately after updating the bios.


----------



## Hellfighter

Will it also improve my overclocking capabilities?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
Will it also improve my overclocking capabilities?

Possibly, but probably not that much.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
Will it also improve my overclocking capabilities?

If you'd like a faster POST time, then get FD or FE. If you couldn't possibly care less, then it might not be worth it.

Either way, it only takes a few minutes to do it.


----------



## Hellfighter

Wooho! Success, wow...just wow, it took 15 seconds for the RAID driver to start, now it's only 5 seconds! I reset almost all of my settings and tried to boot into windows, when it told me there was no OS. So, I went back, and I saw that I had forgot to set my 500GB as the first boot drive, it was trying to boot off my flash drive. But I still lost all of my OC settings, oh well, that's what you guys are for.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellfighter* 
Wooho! Success, wow...just wow, it took 15 seconds for the RAID driver to start, now it's only 5 seconds! I reset almost all of my settings and tried to boot into windows, when it told me there was no OS. So, I went back, and I saw that I had forgot to set my 500GB as the first boot drive, it was trying to boot off my flash drive. But I still lost all of my OC settings, oh well, that's what you guys are for.

Flashing to a new BIOS is a little bit like formatting a drive: you have to start over.

But yeah, this is why I love both FD and FE!!! It's so damn fast! (by the way, it's the RAID BIOS, not a RAID driver







)


----------



## valtopps

having a problem here. i bought this cpu from popa smurf that can do 500x8.5 w/ 1.36v. we got the same board .
but when i get it i can do 4ghz. w/ 1.36v what do i need to do or do you see what i did wrong.

CPU = q9550
Motherboard = p45-ud3p
BIOS Version = f10
Ram = dominator 2x2gb 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................:501

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 1000
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................:
PCI Express Clock Drive..............:
CPU Clock Skew.......................:
MCH Clock Skew.......................:

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: d 200
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: 5 5 5 15

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:
tRCD ................................:
tRP..................................:
tRAS.................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:

Channel B
Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enebled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.36
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:
ICH Core............1.100V...........:

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:

everything else is set to auto


----------



## Dilyn

Why is the DRAM voltage set to 1.2?


----------



## valtopps

opps 2.1v


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

mch skew 50
LLC on
vcore 1.31
cpu term 1.28
pll 1.57
cpu ref normal
mch 1.3
mch ref .850


----------



## PapaSmurf

Valtropps and I do NOT have the same board. He has a rev 1.0 or 1.1 running the F10 bios and I was using a rev 1.6 running FE. He is using different ram than I was using and also different cooling. I don't know how much difference that would make though.

Here is the MIT that I was using to run [email protected] at 4.25g 24/7. It's based off of Freaks 4.25 that he posted several months ago. I just kept lowered the vcore some.

CPU = Q9550 EO
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P v1.6
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = 2x2GB G-Skill PC2-8500 (the blue ones) F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25 (500x8.5)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control...............: Unchanged

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.2250V..........: 1.3375 (1.312 win load)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.38
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.800 @ 1.20 vtt (set vtt to 1.20, set this to 0.800, then adjust vtt to 1.38)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.800 @ 1.20 vtt (set vtt to 1.20, set this to 0.800, then adjust vtt to 1.38)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.08
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## Xapoc

Picked up a UD3P a few hours ago for 80 dollars. It's in REALLY nice condition.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xapoc* 
Picked up a UD3P a few hours ago for 80 dollars. It's in REALLY nice condition.



















That's a steal for 80.00.... sold mine for $240.00 a week ago.... pure profit right there....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


That's a steal for 80.00.... sold mine for $240.00 a week ago.... pure profit right there....


I haven't even got a nibble on mine. Beginning to regret selling my Q9550 now.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I haven't even got a nibble on mine. Beginning to regret selling my Q9550 now.


haha trust me when you get an i series you will be


----------



## Xapoc

=( Need to scrounge up money for a decent quad for this board... I bought a P4 3.0 from an OCN user yesterday. That'll be the filler until then haha.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
haha trust me when you get an i series you will be









If I don't sell the UD3P for a really good price an i series isn't going to happen.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I love the new av p s.thanks for the mit, i will use some of it. my 9550 came in today. it s at 4.25 but not stable yet.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xapoc*


=( Need to scrounge up money for a decent quad for this board... I bought a P4 3.0 from an OCN user yesterday. That'll be the filler until then haha.


P4's on any of the UD3 board's your *MAX* vcore is going to be 1.4
UD3's are not the board to use with any Pentium 4.... which sucks too...


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


That's a steal for 80.00.... sold mine for $240.00 a week ago.... pure profit right there....


$240







Who would have ever thought that demand would be so high for these. I sold mine like a year ago


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


$240







Who would have ever thought that demand would be so high for these. I sold mine like a year ago










Last week they were selling for $365 and up on Fleabay. Now they are back down to normal prices.


----------



## valtopps

i tryed the setting that papa smurf made it worse?


----------



## repo_man

Anyone have a good guide/resource for RAID on this board? I bought two Seagate 80gbs to put in RAID0 (to get my feet wet with raid setups).


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Anyone have a good guide/resource for RAID on this board? I bought two Seagate 80gbs to put in RAID0 (to get my feet wet with raid setups).










The user's guide should tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## valtopps

ok heres the situation i cant keep it stable at 4ghz but i can oc it to 4.4ghz and run windows and surf? when i run windows memory test all my memory fails (4 sets of 2x2gb 1066) one set at a time. if i install my old cpu (q9550 E0 4.0GHZ 1.25V) the memory is fine? what do i need to do? do i need to do something with the north bridge?
CPU = q9550
Motherboard = p45-ud3p
BIOS Version = f10
Ram = dominator 2x2gb 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................:501

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 1000
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 
MCH Clock Skew.......................:

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: d 200
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: 5 5 5 15

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 
tRCD ................................: 
tRP..................................: 
tRAS.................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 
tWTR.................................: 
tWR..................................: 
tRFC.................................: 
tRTP.................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:

Channel B
Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.36
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 
ICH Core............1.100V...........:

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:

everything else is set to auto


----------



## NoGuru

Val, it looks like everything is at stock to me except vcore, ram, and a few timings. Your going to need CPU term, MCH, and the ref's tuned in, might even have to add some skews.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The user's guide should tell you everything you need to know.

Sweet. Wasn't sure if there was anything I should be aware of beforehand or not. You da man.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valtopps* 
ok heres the situation i cant keep it stable at 4ghz but i can oc it to 4.4ghz and run windows and surf? when i run windows memory test all my memory fails (4 sets of 2x2gb 1066) one set at a time. if i install my old cpu (q9550 E0 4.0GHZ 1.25V) the memory is fine? what do i need to do? do i need to do something with the north bridge?
CPU = q9550
Motherboard = p45-ud3p
BIOS Version = f10
Ram = dominator 2x2gb 1066

4.4 is kinda rough unless you have a golden graham
try this!

Quote:

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................:501

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 101 <=== you need this

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................:800
PCI Express Clock Drive..............:800
CPU Clock Skew.......................:50 - must have
MCH Clock Skew.......................:100 - must have

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: d 200
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: 5 5 5 15

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:
tRCD ................................:
tRP..................................:
tRAS.................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:

Channel B
Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.462
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.42
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.785(REF) @ 1.20VTT

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.46
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: AUTO
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.800(REF) @ 1.20VTT
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.59
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:


----------



## hoss331

This may or may not help but this is what I use on my 9550 for 4.3 506x8.5, my chip is a low vid so dont bother with the vcore setting though.

Code:



Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8        ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.5    ]
CPU Frequency 4.3GHz............................[ 506 x 8.5]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 506      ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 101      ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv    ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv    ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps     ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps     ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 333      ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40B    ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1214     ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5       ]
tRCD............................................[ 5       ]
tRP.............................................[ 5       ]
tRAS............................................[ 15      ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[3].........................................[ 3       ]
tWTR[3].........................................[ 3       ]
tWR[6]..........................................[ 6       ]
tRFC[54]........................................[ 54      ]
tRTP[3].........................................[ 3       ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 8 ] ................[ 8       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto    ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1200    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value        [ 8 ] ................[ 8       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 8 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 7 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 9 ] ................[ Auto    ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1200    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore         [ 1.15 ]......................[ 1.300   ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.340   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.500   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.873   ]

MCH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.400   ]
MCH Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.888   ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900   ]...................[ 0.910   ]
ICH I/O           [ 1.500   ]...................[ 1.500   ]
ICH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.100   ]

DRAM Voltage      [ 1.800   ]...................[ 1.820   ]
DRAM Termination  [ 0.900   ]...................[ 0.910   ]
Channel A Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ 0.910   ]
Channel B Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ 0.910   ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]


----------



## 10acjed

Adjusting the ref voltages helped me stabilize at 4.0.

Its a tedious process, but doesn't take alot of time..

What I did was put my settings at a stable OC, at that time I was stable at 3.9 but not any higher, then find the default (usually what bios has it at) and started by lowering it 1 adjustment each time and testing with IBT, I used IBT because generally the errors come much quicker than testing for 9 - 12 hours with other tests.

Alot of times it wont boot, or will not get to Windows.

What I ended up with was a CPU Ref at 2 spots higher than default, and the MCH 1 spot higher.
Then I simply bumped the FSB to acquire 4.0 and viola a stable OC...


----------



## DJ4g63t

Where does this board get its cpu (not core) temp from? I just recently replaced my e8500 C0 with another E0 flavored e8500 and now when I run IBT on the E0 my cpu temps in hwmonitor is about 10*c hotter than the core temps. On my C0 it was the total opposite. I looked over all my screen shots from the C0 overclocks and not once was the cpu temp higher than the core temps. On the average for the C0 the cpu temps were 8-12*c lower than the core temps. Is there something funny going on with the E0 to cause this?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Where does this board get its cpu (not core) temp from? I just recently replaced my e8500 C0 with another E0 flavored e8500 and now when I run IBT on the E0 my cpu temps in hwmonitor is about 10*c hotter than the core temps. On my C0 it was the total opposite. I looked over all my screen shots from the C0 overclocks and not once was the cpu temp higher than the core temps. On the average for the C0 the cpu temps were 8-12*c lower than the core temps. Is there something funny going on with the E0 to cause this?

I don't know, but I recommend just ignoring that and going by what Real Temp says.









http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads...alTemp_360.zip


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Where does this board get its cpu (not core) temp from? I just recently replaced my e8500 C0 with another E0 flavored e8500 and now when I run IBT on the E0 my cpu temps in hwmonitor is about 10*c hotter than the core temps. On my C0 it was the total opposite. I looked over all my screen shots from the C0 overclocks and not once was the cpu temp higher than the core temps. On the average for the C0 the cpu temps were 8-12*c lower than the core temps. Is there something funny going on with the E0 to cause this?


Post a screen shot.

So just wanted to post some pics of the UD7. Nice board with some nice features but as usual with most manufactures I had to replace the stock TIM, it was hard as a rock.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Post a screen shot.

So just wanted to post some pics of the UD7. Nice board with some nice features but as usual with most manufactures I had to replace the stock TIM, it was hard as a rock.









what cpu you got lined up!








this works great for removing that old crusty tim


----------



## Dilyn

Is redonkulous.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*









what cpu you got lined up!








this works great for removing that old crusty tim


I used 99% Alc and some elbow grease for about 10 minutes. I will be benching a i7 920, 930, and 950.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*










Is redonkulous.


It's pretty but its not going to be after I cover it in Vaseline and closed cell insulation.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I don't know, but I recommend just ignoring that and going by what Real Temp says.









http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads...alTemp_360.zip


Great thanks i'm glad to hear that







l. It just scares me to see anything hit 78*c anywhere near the cpu. Real Temp and HwMonitor both read the same exact core temps.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It's pretty but its not going to be after I cover it in Vaseline and closed cell insulation.










I prefer the look of the EP45's, P35's, and 965P's with their green, yellow, and red as accents. All blue and white is a little dull for my tastes. Give me some good ol' UV Reactive coloring on the boards. I gotsa have my bling doncha know.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Great thanks i'm glad to hear that







l. It just scares me to see anything hit 78*c anywhere near the cpu. Real Temp and HwMonitor both read the same exact core temps.


But the maximum safe core temperature is much closer to 95-100Â°C.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I used 99% Alc and some elbow grease for about 10 minutes. I will be benching a i7 920, 930, and 950.


very nice









here some of my results little sloppy tune


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


So just wanted to post some pics of the UD7. Nice board with some nice features but as usual with most manufactures I had to replace the stock TIM, it was hard as a rock.


What are those gi-effin-normous heatsinks on the NB called?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


What are those gi-effin-normous heatsinks on the NB called?


Nice numbers freak!









Oh those, they are called gi-effin-normous heatsinks. Crazy big, and it comes with a water block for the NB, but the bad part is it's a small diameter hose so my stuff won't fit (story of my life) JK


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nice numbers freak!









Oh those, they are called gi-effin-normous heatsinks. Crazy big, and it comes with a water block for the NB, but the bad part is it's a small diameter hose so my stuff won't fit (story of my life) JK










I so totally saw that joke coming.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I so totally saw that joke coming.











Was no joke, Freak has some nice numbers!
I can't stop


----------



## Dilyn

It would appear that my pun was well hidden in that sentence.


----------



## TwoCables

Oh!

I see what you did there.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nice numbers freak!









Oh those, they are called gi-effin-normous heatsinks. Crazy big, and it comes with a water block for the NB, but the bad part is it's a small diameter hose so my stuff won't fit (story of my life) JK




















can't wait till saturday, mine will be here... actually can wait, cause it will stay boxed up with everything else until i move...... then i will have 2 rooms for benching.....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*











can't wait till saturday, mine will be here... actually can wait, cause it will stay boxed up with everything else until i move...... then i will have 2 rooms for benching.....


Sounds like you will have more benching room than I have room period. We need pics, benches, and reports.

Don't forget to eat and sleep though. Showers are optional, but recommended.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*











can't wait till saturday, mine will be here... actually can wait, cause it will stay boxed up with everything else until i move...... then i will have 2 rooms for benching.....


Quick note before bed, I know where there is a Dewar for $160+shipping


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Quick note before bed, I know where there is a Dewar for $160+shipping










let's go halves on it.... Done !!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Dewar??


----------



## battlecryawesome

LN2 container /holder .


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks. I had a feeling it was something like that.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms




----------



## PapaSmurf

That looks like fun. Working with stuff like that and dice is on my bucket list. The problem is at my age there ain't a lot of time to get around to it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


let's go halves on it.... Done !!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


LN2 container /holder .


Might be able to do this three ways between us three. I have to run to battlecrys house this after noon for some files, I will talk to him about it.
That should be about $65 bucks each. Dam that is cheap, I'm, sold problem is my PP balance is pending from the Ebay transaction.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Where does this board get its cpu (not core) temp from? I just recently replaced my e8500 C0 with another E0 flavored e8500 and now when I run IBT on the E0 my cpu temps in hwmonitor is about 10*c hotter than the core temps. On my C0 it was the total opposite. I looked over all my screen shots from the C0 overclocks and not once was the cpu temp higher than the core temps. On the average for the C0 the cpu temps were 8-12*c lower than the core temps. Is there something funny going on with the E0 to cause this?

It does the same thing with my Pentium E6600 in both HWMonitor and AIDA64 Extreme.

At first the motherboard "CPU" temp was slightly lower, but after I remounted my heatsink so the fan would be blowing to the rear instead of the top it's changed to being slightly higher.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Might be able to do this three ways between us three. I have to run to battlecrys house this after noon for some files, I will talk to him about it.
That should be about $65 bucks each. Dam that is cheap, I'm, sold problem is my PP balance is pending from the Ebay transaction.

hahaha..... mine too... that's why i haven't ordered memory...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That looks like fun. Working with stuff like that and dice is on my bucket list. The problem is at my age there ain't a lot of time to get around to it.










lol
Aren't you retired?


----------



## TaranScorp

A few pages back you guys were discussing turning on AHCI on an already installed operating system and made it sound so easy I thought I'd give it a try on my WinXP Pro os and I can't even find the \\msahci value in my registry and that's supposed to be the first step.
I do a lot of video encoding and use four Sata HD's so I thought switching to ahci would eeek me out a little more performance. I have my E7500 where I want it and my 4x1GB of ram set up pretty good.
Any ideas? Or is it even worth it for video encoding?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That looks like fun. Working with stuff like that and dice is on my bucket list. The problem is at my age there ain't a lot of time to get around to it.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
lol
Aren't you retired?

Sort of, but not by choice. But that wasn't what I was referring to though. I meant at my age if one doesn't get around to doing it soon there might not be a later.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
A few pages back you guys were discussing turning on AHCI on an already installed operating system and made it sound so easy I thought I'd give it a try on my WinXP Pro os and I can't even find the \\msahci value in my registry and that's supposed to be the first step.
I do a lot of video encoding and use four Sata HD's so I thought switching to ahci would eeek me out a little more performance. I have my E7500 where I want it and my 4x1GB of ram set up pretty good.
Any ideas? Or is it even worth it for video encoding?

If the guide that Two Cables provided didn't work try the following. It's a bit more involved, but I have successfully used it in the past, especially on Intel based Laptops.

- Download the Intel Matrix Storage Manager here:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Prod...ProductID=2101

- Once you download the file, run it with the -a switch:
iata96enu.exe -a
This will NOT install the Matrix Storage Manager. What this will do is run the installer, and ONLY EXTRACT the files to C:\\Program Files\\Intel\\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology. Again, this does NOT install anything.

- Your drivers are now located in C:\\Program Files\\Intel\\Intel Matrix Storage Manager. They will be found in either \\Driver, or \\Driver64, depending on whether you're running a 32-bit or 64-bit OS.

- Go to Device Manager --> IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers. Double-click on the Intel ICH8M 3-port SATA Controller - 2828... remember, *ONLY* click on the device that ends with 2828.

- Go to Driver tab, and choose to Update Driver.

- Tell the Wizard prompts:
- No, not this time
- Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
- Don't Search. I will choose the driver to install.
- Click the "Have Disk" button. Point it to C:\\Program Files\\Intel\\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\\Driver (or Driver64).
- Choose the driver you want to install....
- After you install the driver and click OK out of every menu, reboot the laptop.

-) During reboot, go into BIOS and turn on AHCI mode
--------------------8<------------------- <snip> ------------------


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaranScorp* 
A few pages back you guys were discussing turning on AHCI on an already installed operating system and made it sound so easy I thought I'd give it a try on my WinXP Pro os and I can't even find the \\msahci value in my registry and that's supposed to be the first step.
I do a lot of video encoding and use four Sata HD's so I thought switching to ahci would eeek me out a little more performance. I have my E7500 where I want it and my 4x1GB of ram set up pretty good.
Any ideas? Or is it even worth it for video encoding?

woops http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives...ml#post9884915


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Sort of, but not by choice. But that wasn't what I was referring to though. I meant at my age if one doesn't get around to doing it soon there might not be a later.


Aaaah gotcha.

You should totally do some this weekend


----------



## TaranScorp

"Go to Device Manager --> IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers. Double-click on the Intel ICH8M 3-port SATA Controller - 2828... remember, *ONLY* click on the device that ends with 2828."

I do not have the Intel ICH8M 3-port Sata Controller - 2828 listed.
I do have Intel ICH10 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller2 - 3A26
And Intel ICH10 Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller1 - 3A20

Also when I add the -a after the exe WinXP want's to know what program do I want to use to read the file.
Getting even harder now


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Post a screen shot.


As requested



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The reason I'm concerned is because this issue only started a few days ago when I dropped in my E0 e8500. The C0 e8500 that I replaced never had cpu temps go higher than core temps ever. At most cpu temps were 5-7*c lower than the core temps. Most of the time while stress testing on the C0 cpu temps were over 10*c lower than core temps.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


As requested



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The reason I'm concerned is because this issue only started a few days ago when I dropped in my E0 e8500. The C0 e8500 that I replaced never had cpu temps go higher than core temps ever. At most cpu temps were 5-7*c lower than the core temps. Most of the time while stress testing on the C0 cpu temps were over 10*c lower than core temps.


wow good volts for that clock and good temps


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


wow good volts for that clock and good temps


Thanks but I'm still working on stability as of the moment lol. P95 load temps have yet to exceed 55* yet







my C0 was heat monster lol I'm lovin the E0 so far. My goal is 4.5ghz


----------



## NoGuru

Temps look good but I think RealTemp and CoreTemp will give you good accurate readings.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Temps look good but I think RealTemp and CoreTemp will give you good accurate readings.


I've run ReaTemp side by side with HWMonitor and they both read the same exact core temps. I like HWMonitor cause it shows GPU temps as well.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaranScorp*


"Go to Device Manager --> IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers. Double-click on the Intel ICH8M 3-port SATA Controller - 2828... remember, *ONLY* click on the device that ends with 2828."

I do not have the Intel ICH8M 3-port Sata Controller - 2828 listed.
I do have Intel ICH10 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller2 - 3A26
And Intel ICH10 Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller1 - 3A20

Also when I add the -a after the exe WinXP want's to know what program do I want to use to read the file.
Getting even harder now


Sorry. I posted the one for the ICH8 controller. You should be using the 3A26 IINM for that board, but you might need to try the other one as well.

If the file won't extract correctly get them in a zip file from here or modified text mode drivers from here. The first ones are the actual Intel drivers extracted and placed in an easier to open archive. The latter are the ones I integrate into XP Install Disks to make the install to AHCI or Raid automatic, but you can use either.

If you are nervous about downloading drivers from that site you can download the Gigabyte F6 Pre-install Driver direct from Gigabyte, extract that, and use it instead.


----------



## TaranScorp

Ok, In the bios what do you set the "ICH SATA Control Mode" to?
I have Sata Port0-3 Native Mode to enabled
And Onboard Sata/Ide Device to Enabled
And Onboard Sata/Ide Ctrl Mode to AHCI.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Thanks but I'm still working on stability as of the moment lol. P95 load temps have yet to exceed 55* yet







my C0 was heat monster lol I'm lovin the E0 so far. My goal is 4.5ghz


could easily be done.. download core temp and let us know what the VID.is

if you have a 1.200 / 1.21250 or less could be done with about........... 1.40v depends


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaranScorp*


Ok, In the bios what do you set the "ICH SATA Control Mode" to?
I have Sata Port0-3 Native Mode to enabled
And Onboard Sata/Ide Device to Enabled
And Onboard Sata/Ide Ctrl Mode to AHCI.


See page 54 of your user's guide.

At the top of the Integrated Peripherals page set the SATA Raid/Ahci Mode to AHCI. That's the only change you need to make for the Intel Yellow Ports. The one Onboard Sata/Ide device is for the purple jMicron ports only. If you don't have anything attached to them, or only have optical drives attached to them leave it enabled and in IDE mode. Makes for faster booting and better optical drive functionality as they don't benefit from AHCI and some will actually work worse.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

wow..... he even knew the damn page number......


----------



## PapaSmurf

I cheated. I have the manual right beside me.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


could easily be done.. download core temp and let us know what the VID.is

if you have a 1.200 / 1.21250 or less could be done with about........... 1.40v depends











According to core temp my vid is 1.25v. As of now I've tried 1.30v up to 1.35vcore in the bios and I'm actually getting errors quicker now in p95 with more vcore









This is my help thread in the intel section if any one feels the need to help me out









http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-my-e8500.html


----------



## TaranScorp

Well I could never get it to boot into windows in AHCI mode. I had to set it back to IDE and boot into last known good configuration.
Is it cause I didn't update the other 3A20 controller?
Plus you have to choose the ioAHCI.inf or iaStor.inf and I picked ioAHCI.inf and then your asked "Select the manufacturer and model of your hardware" I chose Intel ICH10D/DO Sata AHCI controller instead of the ICH10R.
I hate typing with one finger sometimes two but make mistakes


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay, try this. Go into the bios and set the jMicron SATA controller to AHCI mode, then boot into windows, and install the jMicron driver. It might be called the Gigabyte SATA driver. Once that is completed, shut down the system, switch your boot drive to one of the purple ports, power up the system, go into the bios, set the Intel SATA controller to AHCI, reboot the system, then install the Intel Rapid Storage Manager from the driver file you downloaded from Intel. Now power down the system, switch the drive back to the yellow Intel port, power up the system, switch the jMicron SATA controller back to IDE mode, then reboot the system. You should now have the Intel controller running in AHCI mode.


----------



## TaranScorp

I'll try all that in the morning. do I update one or both ICH10 controllers(3A20 and 3A26) in Device Manager?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


According to core temp my vid is 1.25v. As of now I've tried 1.30v up to 1.35vcore in the bios and I'm actually getting errors quicker now in p95 with more vcore









This is my help thread in the intel section if any one feels the need to help me out









http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-my-e8500.html


1.25 vid is a 4.32 chip you can do 4.4 with 1.424 volts 
4.5 is possible but running @ 1.52v 24/7 is not a good idea.

4.4

skews
cpu 100
mch 50

ref
cpu 785
mch 744 <- under volt

cpu voltage 1.46 (maybe less)
vtt 1.38
mch 1.36

done


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaranScorp*


I'll try all that in the morning. do I update one or both ICH10 controllers(3A20 and 3A26) in Device Manager?


I haven't tried updating it manually on a UD3P so I'm not sure. If you go through the switching ports method you would use the iata96enu.exe file instead of doing it manually so it wouldn't apply. Just double click on the iata96enu.exe file and follow the prompts.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


1.25 vid is a 4.32 chip you can do 4.4 with 1.424 volts 
4.5 is possible but running @ 1.52v 24/7 is not a good idea.

4.4

skews
cpu 100
mch 50

ref
cpu 785
mch 744 <- under volt

cpu voltage 1.46 (maybe less)
vtt 1.38
mch 1.36

done


Thanks I'll try them now and stress test over night.


----------



## Hellfighter

Since my settings were wiped during BIOS updating, and having short term memory loss, can anyone help with what I should set for my Q6600 @ 3.1 Ghz?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


I've run ReaTemp side by side with HWMonitor and they both read the same exact core temps. I like HWMonitor cause it shows GPU temps as well.


Real Temp shows GPU temps too now.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellfighter*


Since my settings were wiped during BIOS updating, and having short term memory loss, can anyone help with what I should set for my Q6600 @ 3.1 Ghz?










Yeah, grab a pen and paper and write down your settings when you get stable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Real Temp shows GPU temps too now.










Really? Sweet, I'll have to update to the latest Ver.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
System: Reported, so now it has no name!


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
1.25 vid is a 4.32 chip you can do 4.4 with 1.424 volts
4.5 is possible but running @ 1.52v 24/7 is not a good idea.

4.4

skews
cpu 100
mch 50

ref
cpu 785
mch 744 <- under volt

cpu voltage 1.46 (maybe less)
vtt 1.38
mch 1.36

done


I tried these settings and could not boot into windows







As of now I upped the vcore and am still at 4.2Ghz but I think its my ram thats holding me back now. Even with the bump in vcore I can't pass p95 blend for more than a hour without an error but right now I'm 15 hours into a p95 cpu test with no errors

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Real Temp shows GPU temps too now.









I know Real Temp used to show my GPU temps with my old 8500gt but even the newest Real Temp version doesn't display my HD4870 temps. I don't see any options for it either in the settings. Also with more stress testing I've noticed that Real Temp and Core Temp are now reading cpu core temps about 2*c hotter than HWMonitor.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's working with my HD4670's so I can't understand why it doesn't with your 4870. All I had to do was go into settings and check the box beside ATI to start it.


----------



## hoss331

Im using 3.5 and it displays the temp for my 4870.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
















I was wondering how long it would take for that name to be changed.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
Im using 3.5 and it displays the temp for my 4870.

Ah Ha!! 3.60 is out now that supports ATI. Apparently I dloaded version 3.38 for some reason.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 

















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I was wondering how long it would take for that name to be changed.

I didn't think it was bad, but someone did, so there it is


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


I tried these settings and could not boot into windows







As of now I upped the vcore and am still at 4.2Ghz but I think its my ram thats holding me back now. Even with the bump in vcore I can't pass p95 blend for more than a hour without an error but right now I'm 15 hours into a p95 cpu test with no errors

I know Real Temp used to show my GPU temps with my old 8500gt but even the newest Real Temp version doesn't display my HD4870 temps. I don't see any options for it either in the settings. Also with more stress testing I've noticed that Real Temp and Core Temp are now reading cpu core temps about 2*c hotter than HWMonitor.



ah ok just run what you have right now set the ram 1:1 (2.00D)
give the mch 1.46
cpu 1.46
vtt 1.38

should be good to go i would run 9x for this.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I didn't think it was bad, but someone did, so there it is










Unfortunately, we all must conform to everyone else.
Oh well. The name made me laugh, and I shall miss it.

I need a new name for mine.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Unfortunately, we all must conform to everyone else.
Oh well. The name made me laugh, and I shall miss it.

I need a new name for mine.


How about "Beast-eality"


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


How about "Beast-eality"










Mine isn't nearly good enough


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Mine isn't nearly good enough










Ahh, beauty is in the eye of the beer holder. Sorry, I'm tanked, night


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Ahh, beauty is in the eye of the beer holder. Sorry, I'm tanked, night



















Vanilla Coke ftmfw


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Ahh, beauty is in the eye of the beer holder. Sorry, I'm tanked, night










he was drunk typing to me a little while ago....


----------



## chris14029

sorry fort the thread jacking. 
what is the latest word on the ffb bios update. i know its a Betta but is it usable or is it worse? thinking about updating but wanted to check here first.
thanks


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chris14029*


sorry fort the thread jacking. 
what is the latest word on the ffb bios update. i know its a Betta but is it usable or is it worse? thinking about updating but wanted to check here first.
thanks


I am using it and I absolutely love it. It's no different from FD and FE for me in terms of stability, and plus it fixes the "SMART Command Failed" error that I saw for my Callisto Deluxe (which is why it was created)!

So if you're not using a Sandforce solid state drive, then there's actually no need to use FFb.


----------



## chris14029

cool thanks


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chris14029* 
cool thanks









Which BIOS version are you using right now?


----------



## B7ADE

Oh lord, I hate reinstalling an OS...anyways, I'm back!


----------



## chris14029

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twocables* 
which bios version are you using right now?

fe


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chris14029* 
fe

Oh, then you're good. But if you get a Sandforce SSD, then you'll need FFb.


----------



## chris14029

think im going solid state on my next build, but i think it would give my computer a heart attack to switch over three os's to a solid state.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chris14029* 
think im going solid state on my next build, but i think it would give my computer a heart attack to switch over three os's to a solid state.

But it's just a machine.


----------



## chris14029

considering i replaced my mobo's battery , and when i booted back into the system grub had taken control of the boot lode, and completely erased the ntfs lode of my windows 7 and xp config. i had the go back in to essay bcd reset every thing, and reinstall the ntfs boot lode, then run grub as a secondary. and its still having a hard time booting taking longer now. so yes it will have a heart attack lol


----------



## DJ4g63t

Heres a little update for the guys trying to help me out with my instability issues on this mobo.

I did some testing of my ram last night thinking that maybe I had a bad stick causing my instability issues. First I swapped sticks and used the other dimm sockets on the mobo and still failed p95 blend in 20 minutes with my previous bios/oc settings. I even upped the vcore to 1.42v and mch to 1.36v with no success. So I put everything back to stock settings and passed a few hours of p95 blend. So I went ahead with a whole new oc and ended up at 4ghz (500x8) and 13 hours p95 blend stable pretty easily. I've read a few threads about too much voltage can cause instability issues. I'm not sure if that was the problem with my previous oc but with those settings I could not boot into windows at all at 500fsb no matter what vcore I used. Believe it or not here are my bios settings for this 4Ghz 13 hour p95 blend stable oc.

LLC Enableed (I think lol)
Vcore = 1.25v (this is the vid for this e0 chip







)
Pll = 1.57
CPU Term = 1.22v
CPU Ref = .760
DRAM = 2.1v
DRAM Term .900v
Ch A Ref = .900v
Ch B Ref = .900v
MCH Core = 1.2v
MCH/DRAM Ref = .900v
ICH I/O = 1.5v
ICH Core = 1.1v

Most of these settings are stock factory voltages with minor bumps in PLL VTT and MCH voltages. My Ram is running at 1:1 at 500x8 with timings at 5 5 5 15

Heres a screen shot of this oc after 13 hours of p95 blend.










Comment and suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## NoGuru

DJ4, nice chip. I would run a few other tests to make sure your stable. Run Large FTT's for a while and maybe try OCCT, or some folding.
If it's stable that is a really nice chip.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
DJ4, nice chip. I would run a few other tests to make sure your stable. Run Large FTT's for a while and maybe try OCCT, or some folding.
If it's stable that is a really nice chip.

Thanks. Oh yeah there will def be more testing







The p95 blend test was the one giving me the most issues lately so I pretty pumped this oc did well. I went 16 hours on p95 small fft's at my previous 4.2ghz oc but I couldn't get more than an hour out of the p95 blend test with that oc no matter what I tweaked so this oc def seems a lot more stable already.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Well my Fleabay is going better this time so the 1156 upgrade may still happen. I do have a couple of questions for you guys that have gone that route though. Aside from Benching and [email protected], what else benefits from HyperThreading? Trying to decide if it's worth the extra for an i7-860 over an i5-760.

The other question is memory. I haven't worked with DDR3 yet. At what point is it better to have lower timings over higher ram speed on DDR3? For example, which would be better, 1600 @ cas 9 or 1333 @ cas 7 if everything else is equal? I know that with DDR2 1066 @ 5-5-5 was better than 800 @ 4-4-4. Does that hold true with DDR3 as well?

Any insights would be greatly appreciated. And as always, thanks.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Well my Fleabay is going better this time so the 1156 upgrade may still happen. I do have a couple of questions for you guys that have gone that route though. Aside from Benching and [email protected], what else benefits from HyperThreading? Trying to decide if it's worth the extra for an i7-860 over an i5-760.

The other question is memory. I haven't worked with DDR3 yet. At what point is it better to have lower timings over higher ram speed on DDR3? For example, which would be better, 1600 @ cas 9 or 1333 @ cas 7 if everything else is equal? I know that with DDR2 1066 @ 5-5-5 was better than 800 @ 4-4-4. Does that hold true with DDR3 as well?

Any insights would be greatly appreciated. And as always, thanks.

I can't tell you what the benefits are in the 860 vs the 760, but with the ram, unless you plan on benching for numbers, go with the tighter timings. I doubt you will need the extra Mhz to reach the overlcock you will want to obtain for 24/7.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Crap. Still didn't do that well. Didn't come close to the Reserve Price so the 1156 upgrade is off. Now I have to find another Q9550 and PC2-8500 ram.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Oh it did nt sell?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Crap. Still didn't do that well. Didn't come close to the Reserve Price so the 1156 upgrade is off. Now I have to find another Q9550 and PC2-8500 ram.









amazing.... mine sell's for 200.00+, NoGuru's sells for 200.00.... and you couldn't sell yours? what was the reserve price?


----------



## PapaSmurf

$225. The highest bid was only $130.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


$225. The highest bid was only $130.


wow.... that sucks.. next week or the following week i should be throwing another UD3P on there... we will see then what it brings in..


----------



## PapaSmurf

You'll probably do a lot better than I did. I don't have much feedback on Ebay which probably didn't help any.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Its nice to see these boards hold their value. Actually for me the value is up. My wifey picked up my ud3p from newegg brand new last christmas for $100 free shipping







. I just picked up another ud3p locally along with an E0 e8500 for a very nice price. Put it this way I could probly sell the ud3p alone for almost what I paid for that and the cpu together. Hell I might even be able to put money in my pocket and end up with a free E0 E8500


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You'll probably do a lot better than I did. I don't have much feedback on Ebay which probably didn't help any.


ya that could be why.... but NoGuru doesn't have a lot of feedback either.. i would wait a week or so and throw it back on there...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Its nice to see these boards hold their value. Actually for me the value is up. My wifey picked up my ud3p from newegg brand new last christmas for $100 free shipping







. I just picked up another ud3p locally along with an E0 e8500 for a very nice price. Put it this way I could probly sell the ud3p alone for almost what I paid for that and the cpu together. Hell I might even be able to put money in my pocket and end up with a free E0 E8500










Yup !!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I only have 1 feedback. It's positive, but there is only 1.


----------



## mistargill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I only have 1 feedback. It's positive, but there is only 1.


Mine was sold for 180. I think I saw your listing it was only few hour difference from mine which probably didn't help you much


----------



## PapaSmurf

I was battling other boards during both listings. It probably didn't help, but what can you do. It's over and done with. Now I need to find a quad and ram to get it back online.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You'll probably do a lot better than I did. I don't have much feedback on Ebay which probably didn't help any.



130 is not bad go i3


----------



## Imports>Muscles

I need help getting my Q6600 with 1.325VID to Q6600, may anyone post a good bios setup? I don't mind giving it a little extra vcore to get 3.6ghz.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*


I need help getting my Q6600 with 1.325VID to Q6600, may anyone post a good bios setup? I don't mind giving it a little extra vcore to get 3.6ghz.



Code:


Code:


[CODE]
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ...........................:9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
CPU Frequency .............................:3.6
Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2 ...........................................:[Disabled]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [Standard]
X.M.Pâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ..............:[2.00D]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............:800 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]
Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD ......................................... 5
tRP........................................... 5
tRAS.......................................... 18
Advanced Timing Control
? Haven;t changed anything in here
Driving Strength Profiles
Same here
Motherboard Voltage Control
Load Line Calibration........................[enabled]
Voltage Type.â€¦â€¦â€¦... [manual
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.48125
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... ......................:1.32
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....................:1.5
CPU Reference.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦........................:0.760V [Auto]
MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.4
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦...... auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.570V
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.200V
DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....2.2 (2.1 normal)

[/CODE]


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


130 is not bad go i3










Not a chance. I'll only go with a quad core. I can't see DOWNGRADING to a slower system than my Q9550/UD3P. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## freakb18c1

bah i can see a nicely tuned i3 out performing a 9650


----------



## Dilyn

My friend got his OCed i3 to be about as good as an i7 920 at stock


----------



## WhatTheHeo

Say are the EP45 USB3P motherboards good? Local computer store replaced the UD3P with it


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


bah i can see a nicely tuned i3 out performing a 9650


Sorry, that's impossible. You can't tune and OC an i3 (or any other dual core cpu) high enough to make up for the loss of two cores in video rendering and folding. It simply is NOT possible.


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Sorry, that's impossible. You can't tune and OC an i3 (or any other dual core cpu) high enough to make up for the loss of two cores in video rendering and folding. It simply is NOT possible.


I agree. However, one can get some impressive transcoding times by using Nvidia's Cuda


----------



## PapaSmurf

Only if you have an nVidia card that supports it. The fastest nVidia card I have is a 7300LE so that won't work. My HD4670's will also do it, but the options are limited compared to using regular rendering plus the editing options are a joke.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Sorry, that's impossible. You can't tune and OC an i3 (or any other dual core cpu) high enough to make up for the loss of two cores in video rendering and folding. It simply is NOT possible.

maybe not on an i3, but on an i5 you can... and i5 760's are 169.99


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's what I was planning on going with. With tax it would be $180+ which would be more that what I could get one from Superbiiz, and that doesn't include what it would cost me to have someone pick it up at MicroCenter and ship it to me. If I accept the offer for the EP45-UD3P as it now stands after fees I would just barely be able to afford the motherboard, let alone the ram.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That's what I was planning on going with. With tax it would be $180+ which would be more that what I could get one from Superbiiz, and that doesn't include what it would cost me to have someone pick it up at MicroCenter and ship it to me. If I accept the offer for the EP45-UD3P as it now stands after fees I would just barely be able to afford the motherboard, let alone the ram.

ya that's understandable.

i might get a i3 or another i5 to play around with and sell my i5 760. i'd like to mess around with a i5 655K... so soon my i5 760 could be up for sale...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Maybe I should trade my UD3P for your i5 760. You would probably have better luck selling it than I would.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Maybe I should trade my UD3P for your i5 760. You would probably have better luck selling it than I would.









might consider...


----------



## Dilyn

Give it to me for a birthday present


----------



## dennyb

Not saying I'm going to go to i5 760,but---after building 2 last month,I gotta say I am impressed with them. So, what do you guys think i could get for my board...Q9650... and my Black Pii ram?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Not saying I'm going to go to i5 760,but---after building 2 last month,I gotta say I am impressed with them. So, what do you guys think i could get for my board...Q9650... and my Black Pii ram?


Well if you still have some of your old screen shots you could get a lot on OCN. Might be able to get more on Flebay. I would say 430 on OCN and bout 500 on flebag.

Side note, I am at 4 GHz on my i7 930, and it did not take much.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well if you still have some of your old screen shots you could get a lot on OCN. Might be able to get more on Flebay. I would say 430 on OCN and bout 500 on flebag.

Side note, I am at 4 GHz on my i7 930, and it did not take much.











lmao flebag.. nice how much volts you need so far?
my semi cherry needs 4ghz 1.216 with ht ;D stable p95 /linpack/hyper


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
lmao flebag.. nice how much volts you need so far?
my semi cherry needs 4ghz 1.216 with ht ;D stable p95 /linpack/hyper









Well I'm at 4.3 now with 1.32 in BIOS and 1.31 in CPU-Z with out LLC enabled. Running Small FTT's for about 15 to 30 minutes and moving on.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well I'm at 4.3 now with 1.32 in BIOS and 1.31 in CPU-Z with out LLC enabled. Running Small FTT's for about 15 to 30 minutes and moving on.










without llc thats one fine chip you've got there!


----------



## emeianoite

I just fried my TP43D2A7 so I'm buying the GA-EP45-UD3L for $105, not bad price for an upgrade and since I don't use onboard raid since it sucks, i'll just move over my 3ware raid card. Anyone overclocked an E8400 with these boards? I just really need a board to last me another year or 2 before I make my next leap to the new age. Too soon for me right now.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Thats a good mobo.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...%20ep45%20ud3L


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emeianoite* 
I just fried my TP43D2A7 so I'm buying the GA-EP45-UD3L for $105, not bad price for an upgrade and since I don't use onboard raid since it sucks, i'll just move over my 3ware raid card. Anyone overclocked an E8400 with these boards? I just really need a board to last me another year or 2 before I make my next leap to the new age. Too soon for me right now.

yup they oc almost just as well as the ud3r / p with little to no effort. whats the revision and vid of the chip? core temp will display these for you.


----------



## Dilyn

E8400s are awesome.


----------



## emeianoite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Thats a good mobo.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...%20ep45%20ud3L

Yea, I just ordered mine 2 hours ago







, hopefully it gets to my office on thursday or friday. My fiancee is about to give







birth







and I would hate to not have my PC running for the time i'll be working from home.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
E8400s are awesome.

I agree, and I seem to have had the only TP43D2A7 who's FSB was 440... good little board -- RIP. but i'm really stoked about getting my new UD3L! It's going to bring new life to my E8400, and actually have a true 4Ghz OC instead of 3.9Ghz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emeianoite* 
and actually have a true 4Ghz OC instead of 3.9Ghz









You will be able to go way beyond 4 with the Giga if the chip is half way decent.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i just bought a few Celeron's and Pentium 4's..... but not for a gigabyte...
Celly 347
Celly 352
Celly 356
Celly 347

Pent 4 651
Pent 4 641
Pent 4 631


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
i just bought a few Celeron's and Pentium 4's..... but not for a gigabyte...
Celly 347
Celly 352
Celly 356
Celly 347

Pent 4 651
Pent 4 641
Pent 4 631

Holy smokes, you better buy this Tpower off me soon, PhaedraCorruption just grabbed a DICE pot and wants it bad.
*
*

*
*


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Holy smokes, you better buy this Tpower off me soon, PhaedraCorruption just grabbed a DICE pot and wants it bad.
*
*

*
*


i got cha... Minez... maybe sooner then expected.


----------



## ciloteille

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emeianoite*


Yea, I just ordered mine 2 hours ago







, hopefully it gets to my office on thursday or friday. My fiancee is about to give







birth







and I would hate to not have my PC running for the time i'll be working from home.

I agree, and I seem to have had the only TP43D2A7 who's FSB was 440... good little board -- RIP. but i'm really stoked about getting my new UD3L! It's going to bring new life to my E8400, and actually have a true 4Ghz OC instead of 3.9Ghz










O I think my motherboard can hit 560+ FSB rather easily, and that with some vcore, im sure I can hit a stable 4.5Ghz. Just look at my current sig now. Ill overclock my e8400 to 5Ghz and run a superpi or something to entertain you.







Maybe.. Windows 7 score, just to see how high windows would consider my super abused core at.

Gotta love e8000's

E8400, lets push it...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1438925


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emeianoite*


I just fried my TP43D2A7 so I'm buying the GA-EP45-UD3L for $105, not bad price for an upgrade and since I don't use onboard raid since it sucks, i'll just move over my 3ware raid card. Anyone overclocked an E8400 with these boards? I just really need a board to last me another year or 2 before I make my next leap to the new age. Too soon for me right now.


Oh that board should easily last one to two years!

Oh yeah, and I have an E8400 in the EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.6! I have an E0 with a VID of 1.2500V, and my overclock is currently at 4.0 GHz using 1.280V load and 1.312V idle. But I think it's a rather sloppy overclock because I haven't done much testing to see how much less voltage I can get away with or anything.

However, in light of the post I quoted below, I just might have to shoot for 4.50 GHz again! I tried only once before, but I think I was very limited by my memory due it being less than 100% compatible with the EP45-UD3P. I had the memory linked below:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146726

When I bought it, it was called the "XP" series. But now I have the memory in my sig rig (link), and so damn: I should attempt a bigger overclock now!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ciloteille*


O I think my motherboard can hit 560+ FSB rather easily, and that with some vcore, im sure I can hit a stable 4.5Ghz. Just look at my current sig now. Ill overclock my e8400 to 5Ghz and run a superpi or something to entertain you.







Maybe.. Windows 7 score, just to see how high windows would consider my super abused core at.

Gotta love e8000's

E8400, lets push it...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1438925


Whoa. Do you have any extra cooling other than Rev. 2 of the Freezer 7 Pro?


----------



## TwoCables

Alright, so I want to shoot for 4.50 GHz! But I think I want to use the 2.40B system memory multiplier just to keep the memory at 1202MHz so it is as close to stock as possible. I mean for some reason, I don't feel ready to overclock that yet.

Here's my current M.I.T. What would you change to get 4.50GHz?

Code:


Code:


CPU = E8400 E0
VID = 1.2500V
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.6)
BIOS Version = FFb
Ram = G.SKILL F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.05 GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 (set manually)

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 10
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 10

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.35000
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.280
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.590
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.280
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.810
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.120 (2.100V in Hardware Monitor)
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## ciloteille

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Oh that board should easily last one to two years!

Oh yeah, and I have an E8400 in the EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.6! I have an E0 with a VID of 1.2500V, and my overclock is currently at 4.0 GHz using 1.280V load and 1.312V idle. But I think it's a rather sloppy overclock because I haven't done much testing to see how much less voltage I can get away with or anything.

However, in light of the post I quoted below, I just might have to shoot for 4.50 GHz again! I tried only once before, but I think I was very limited by my memory due it being less than 100% compatible with the EP45-UD3P. I had the memory linked below:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146726

When I bought it, it was called the "XP" series. But now I have the memory in my sig rig (link), and so damn: I should attempt a bigger overclock now!

Whoa. Do you have any extra cooling other than Rev. 2 of the Freezer 7 Pro?


Nope thats my cooler, I could take a picture, but my cellphone camera is lame with no flash. Anyways, its equal to my zalman cnps or whatever 9500 one.

Ok I see your settings, get rid of x9 multi, i cannot get proper settings with that junky core of mine, raise FSB.... really high fsb of 550+ is required. (because FSB = true speed, besides, who doesnt like a total bus speed of 2280+???







)

NOW mch and cpu are volts your going to have to tinker with to get stable, sometimes these cores need a massive increase for a little extra clock. you may have to throw you core into 1.42+v range. Let me know your results

CPU = E8400 E0
VID = 1.2500V
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.6)
BIOS Version = FFb
Ram = G.SKILL F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.504 GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 563
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 (set manually)

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 200ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 150ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ............: x2
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1126
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 7
tRCD ................................: 7
tRP..................................: 7
tRAS.................................: 20

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 6
tWTR.................................: 6
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 6
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.40000
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.420
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.590
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.780?

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.280
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.810
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.120 Mines 2.22, but 2.240 in bios i think.
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## ciloteille

waiting for response, i miss-clicked a post...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ciloteille*


Nope thats my cooler, I could take a picture, but my cellphone camera is lame with no flash. Anyways, its equal to my zalman cnps or whatever 9500 one.

Ok I see your settings, get rid of x9 multi, i cannot get proper settings with that junky core of mine, raise FSB.... really high fsb of 550+ is required. (because FSB = true speed, besides, who doesnt like a total bus speed of 2280+???







)

NOW mch and cpu are volts your going to have to tinker with to get stable, sometimes these cores need a massive increase for a little extra clock. you may have to throw you core into 1.42+v range. Let me know your results

Code:


Code:


CPU = E8400 E0
VID = 1.2500V
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.6)
BIOS Version = FFb
Ram = G.SKILL F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)  
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.504 GHz

Clock Chip Control  
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 563
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 (set manually)

Advanced Clock Control  
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 200ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 150ps

DRAM Performance Control  
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ............: x2
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1126
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control   
CAS Latency Time.....................: 7
tRCD ................................: 7
tRP..................................: 7
tRAS.................................: 20

Advanced Timing Control 
tRRD.................................: 6
tWTR.................................: 6
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 6
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A  
Static tRead Value...................: auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU 
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.40000
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.420
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.590
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.780?

MCH/ICH 
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.280
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.810
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM 
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.120 Mines 2.22, but 2.240 in bios i think.
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


If you're wondering how I got it to be perfectly aligned, then I am using Courier New. But any monospace/fixed width font will work.









Anyway, I am going to go try this right now, so I'll be back in 10-15 minutes after a very quick in LinX (I use roughly 95% memory in LinX).

Thank you for the suggested settings to try!









*Edit:* As I was changing the settings, I came to the MCH Core and Refeference and realized that I forgot to ask: should I really leave the core at 1.28V? Should I let the MCH Reference continue to scale up from 0.810V?


----------



## freakb18c1

@ ciloteille +1 thats a really good mit for 8x!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


@ ciloteille +1 thats a really good mit for 8x!


Even for the MCH Core and Reference?

I still haven't tried the settings due to my concern that these two settings might have been overlooked.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Even for the MCH Core and Reference?

I still haven't tried the settings due to my concern that these two settings might have been overlooked.










yeah.. i saw that but that skew combo might be really good i mean thats REALLY high FSB


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


yeah.. i saw that but that skew combo might be really good i mean thats REALLY high FSB


So then is 1.28V MCH Core ok right along with letting the MCH Reference scale on up from 0.810 (using 0.760V)?

I know that I should just try it and see if I get into Windows, but I can't ignore that he said the MCH core usually needs a boost when overclocking this high.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


So then is 1.28V MCH Core ok right along with letting the MCH Reference scale on up from 0.810 (using 0.760V)?

I know that I should just try it and see if I get into Windows, but I can't ignore that he said the MCH core usually needs a boost when overclocking this high.


yea only one way to find out









this past weekend i tuned a e8400 for 4.5 24/7

i used
9X 500
cpu skew 100
mch skew 50

vtt 1.4
cpu 1.48v llc enabled (C0) crap.
cpu ref 0.744
mch ref 0.72x
mch 1.42

dim 2.12
ich 1.2
icho i/o 1.59


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


yea only one way to find out









this past weekend i tuned a e8400 for 4.5 24/7

i used
9X 500
cpu skew 100
mch skew 50

vtt 1.4
cpu 1.48v llc enabled (C0) crap.
cpu ref 0.744
mch ref 0.72x
mch 1.42

dim 2.12
ich 1.2
icho i/o 1.59


Did it need an MCH Core of 1.42V because it's a C0?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Did it need an MCH Core of 1.42V because it's a C0?


nah c0's just needed crazy cpu volts. but i use 1.42 mch because im used to tuning quads


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


nah c0's just needed crazy cpu volts. but i use 1.42 mch because im used to tuning quads


Oh, now I see why you said that I should just try this overclock while continuing to use an MCH Core of 1.28 and an MCH Ref of 0.760!

I'll test it in a few minutes. I have a couple more subscribed threads to catch up on.


----------



## NoGuru

Need some opinions please http://www.overclock.net/appraisals/...low-volts.html


----------



## TwoCables

Damn. I just realized that I don't have any time to be playing with my overclock today.

I will try tomorrow!


----------



## cr1

I just hit 4.0 this morning (again)...'gonna shoot for 4.5 sometime this week when I get the time-


----------



## Dilyn

Stepping?


----------



## cr1

E0 Stepping-


----------



## DJ4g63t

Dam you guys lol. All this talk of 4.5Ghz got me wondering now. I was pretty happy with my 4Ghz for a moment. I hit 4Ghz on my e8500 E0 on stock vcore







. Its passed every stability test so far too. Looks like I'll be back in the bios sooner than I expected.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Dam you guys lol. All this talk of 4.5Ghz got me wondering now. I was pretty happy with my 4Ghz for a moment. I hit 4Ghz on my e8500 E0 on stock vcore







. Its passed every stability test so far too. Looks like I'll be back in the bios sooner than I expected.

haha freak1 is always causing me to go back and overclock more when he talks about his its addicting.


----------



## NoGuru

Getting the hang of this 1366 stuff. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1440011


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bal3wolf* 
haha freak1 is always causing me to go back and overclock more when he talks about his its addicting.

:d


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Getting the hang of this 1366 stuff. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1440011

nice.... still on air, or water yet?

i'll be clockin some p4's and celly's soon..... on LN2


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Getting the hang of this 1366 stuff. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1440011


very nice i7 OC NoGuru








getting the hang of it?more like owning it


----------



## ciloteille

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Dam you guys lol. All this talk of 4.5Ghz got me wondering now. I was pretty happy with my 4Ghz for a moment. I hit 4Ghz on my e8500 E0 on stock vcore







. Its passed every stability test so far too. Looks like I'll be back in the bios sooner than I expected.


With your setup, without even looking at your cooling, stable in 1.25 says you can hit 5ghz with about 1.35-1.39vcore and thats not only easily obtainable its easily 24/7 settings there, ive been running my settings as (bios) since I joined this forum. no hickups or weird posts or anything, well except for my ssd dying. In short of that, ill expect it tomorrow, guess Im a little rough on my poor little ocz vertex.

any-who...

Show me you bios DJ4g63t, ill help you hit 5Ghz and with a nice fsb too, something that WONT blow up your board in the process.

FSB: motherboard stress
Multi: cpu stress

(more or less) let that be a mini benchmark in your head when you get "unstable" results as that may help you. Or atleast it did with me, or my motherboard doesnt mind shooting 630-680fsb on my core, either way... I dunno...

XtremeCuztoms do you still have that q9550, id like to rip it through hell if ya would let me







Im sure i could squeeze 500-533fsb to keep a nice 1:1 with my ram, and hit more or less 8 multi with moderate vcore... Been wanting to sit on one of those for weeks with my board.... guy on craigslist is walking me up and down the street with nothing to show for it.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ciloteille*


With your setup, without even looking at your cooling, stable in 1.25 says you can hit 5ghz with about 1.35-1.39vcore and thats not only easily obtainable its easily 24/7 settings there, ive been running my settings as (bios) since I joined this forum. no hickups or weird posts or anything, well except for my ssd dying. In short of that, ill expect it tomorrow, guess Im a little rough on my poor little ocz vertex.

any-who...

Show me you bios DJ4g63t, ill help you hit 5Ghz and with a nice fsb too, something that WONT blow up your board in the process.

FSB: motherboard stress
Multi: cpu stress

(more or less) let that be a mini benchmark in your head when you get "unstable" results as that may help you. Or atleast it did with me, or my motherboard doesnt mind shooting 630-680fsb on my core, either way... I dunno...

XtremeCuztoms do you still have that q9550, id like to rip it through hell if ya would let me







Im sure i could squeeze 500-533fsb to keep a nice 1:1 with my ram, and hit more or less 8 multi with moderate vcore... Been wanting to sit on one of those for weeks with my board.... guy on craigslist is walking me up and down the street with nothing to show for it.

















UD3P, Q9550 and G.Skill 8800 PI's are all gone now....
Running a TPower i55
i5 760
A-Data DDR3 2000g cas9

oh and

X58A-UD7
Mushkin 998826
i7 920 (got 2 just in case)
Kingpin Cooling F1 Gemini LN2 Pot.

i am buying some P4's and Celeron's to run on Dice/LN2 or SS just for the fun of it.....


----------



## ciloteille

Looks like imma sell the i7 920 and buy a q9550 or 9650 off the craigslist or tehbay then part with my e8400 "in the pursuit of performance" the i7 i got is... 3836b242 so i know its not going to shine. And i dont know how to overclock on the i5/i7 platforms yet.
(An i7 with no motherboard or ram is useless for me. And i dont feel like dropping big bux outta pocket with no funbox like my current sig to play with) or id be selling all and be stuck with a dell e521 and its not shiney spec wise. Kinda just wondering which route i could go. But im greedy with my parts


----------



## dennyb

I might possibly be interested in selling my Q9650 --Black Pii Ram and UD3P Mobo if someone is interested in an all or nothing package. I would also need a firm deal and time to get i5 parts. So if anybody is interested PM me.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I might possibly be interested in selling my Q9650 --Black Pii Ram and UD3P Mobo if someone is interested in an all or nothing package. I would also need a firm deal and time to get i5 parts. So if anybody is interested PM me.


Which Pii RAM is it? 1200mhz?


----------



## joarangoe

Hey guys, I've been trying to push a little further my oc, but I get worket 2 to fail after 6 hours of Prime blend. Can anyone give me hint of what to change?

Code:


Code:


CPU = Xeon X3360 (Q9550)
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = 2X2GB Corsair DDR2 800Mhz XMS2 DHX

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8.0
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4250

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 52
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: AUTO
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: AUTO

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.425
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.400
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.610
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.926 (0.8 @ 1.2vtt)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.400
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.926 (0.8 @ 1.2vtt)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Normal
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Normal
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.300
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal

Volts are a little high right now, ill try to tighten them once its stable.


----------



## NoGuru

What are your Skews at joarange? Try 50ps on the MCH.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


Which Pii RAM is it? 1200mhz?


It's 1066 RAM --had it stable @ 1139


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


What are your Skews at joarange? Try 50ps on the MCH.


Im already at 50p CPU and 100p MCH


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cr1* 
E0 Stepping-

Easy.
I'd be surprised if you couldn't hit 4.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Dam you guys lol. All this talk of 4.5Ghz got me wondering now. I was pretty happy with my 4Ghz for a moment. I hit 4Ghz on my e8500 E0 on stock vcore







. Its passed every stability test so far too. Looks like I'll be back in the bios sooner than I expected.

You would most definitely be able to hit 4.5 stable, if not closer to 5. That's VERY nice.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I might possibly be interested in selling my Q9650 --Black Pii Ram and UD3P Mobo if someone is interested in an all or nothing package. I would also need a firm deal and time to get i5 parts. So if anybody is interested PM me.











I think I'm gonna end my LGA 775 upgrades right here. Next stop is the new socket, whichever that is when I get enough cash


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ciloteille* 
With your setup, without even looking at your cooling, stable in 1.25 says you can hit 5ghz with about 1.35-1.39vcore and thats not only easily obtainable its easily 24/7 settings there, ive been running my settings as (bios) since I joined this forum. no hickups or weird posts or anything, well except for my ssd dying. In short of that, ill expect it tomorrow, guess Im a little rough on my poor little ocz vertex.

any-who...

Show me you bios DJ4g63t, ill help you hit 5Ghz and with a nice fsb too, something that WONT blow up your board in the process.

FSB: motherboard stress
Multi: cpu stress

(more or less) let that be a mini benchmark in your head when you get "unstable" results as that may help you. Or atleast it did with me, or my motherboard doesnt mind shooting 630-680fsb on my core, either way... I dunno...

I'm using the H50 to cool the cpu. This cpu runs nice and chilly compared to my C0 e8500. At 4Ghz my max IBT load temps on the E0 are 55*c and P95 large FFT's max out at 50*c. Hell my C0 used to run hotter than that with everything at stock settings. I'll post up my current bios settings later. I have the blank document but how can I embed my bios settings in the thread?


----------



## Dilyn

You can either use quote tags or code tags, your choice.
I like code tags.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
You can either use quote tags or code tags, your choice.
I like code tags.

Thanks I'll give the code tags a shot.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 










I think I'm gonna end my LGA 775 upgrades right here. Next stop is the new socket, whichever that is when I get enough cash









Dilyn--I most likely wont do anything coz the only way I will give up my hardware is by getting enough to make an even swap for i5. I doubt the i5 will perform much better than what I presently have. So we will see what we see


----------



## PapaSmurf

It is looking like the bottom has dropped out of the used EP45-UD3P market. The last couple of used boards have only sold for around $135-$140.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
It is looking like the bottom has dropped out of the used EP45-UD3P market. The last couple of used boards have only sold for around $135-$140.

Not a biggie







I am quite happy with my rig but one always wonders about changing. The i5 won't do anything this rig wont do. Just throwing it out there to see if I get any interest.


----------



## ciloteille

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I might possibly be interested in selling my Q9650 --Black Pii Ram and UD3P Mobo if someone is interested in an all or nothing package. I would also need a firm deal and time to get i5 parts. So if anybody is interested PM me.

Id like to give it a swing lets pm...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joarangoe* 
Im already at 50p CPU and 100p MCH

Have you tried various ref's yet? Might try and give the MCH a little boost.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
It is looking like the bottom has dropped out of the used EP45-UD3P market. The last couple of used boards have only sold for around $135-$140.

Give it a few weeks a people will wounder were they all went and start buying them up again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ciloteille* 
Id like to give it a swing lets pm...









dennyb had the world record with that CPU at one time.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


I'm using the H50 to cool the cpu. This cpu runs nice and chilly compared to my C0 e8500. At 4Ghz my max IBT load temps on the E0 are 55*c and P95 large FFT's max out at 50*c. Hell my C0 used to run hotter than that with everything at stock settings. I'll post up my current bios settings later. I have the blank document but how can I embed my bios settings in the thread?


Continuing from above: when using the Code tags, change the font to Courier New so that it aligns the text properly. But be sure to change the font of your M.I.T. after adding the Code tags because the Code tags will undo any formatting.

So the last thing you should do before submitting the post is changing the font.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Im doing my part in keeping the resale as hi as possible on the ud3p.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ga-ep45-ud3p-/26...item3cb1d0a9fc


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'll be keeping an eye on that one to see how it goes. One went for $110 late last night.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I wanted to set up the add then edit but it wont let me. sux. It will never sell with this add.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Here are my current 4GHz bios settings.

Code:



Code:


CPU = Intel E8500 E0
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P Rev 1.6
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = 2X2GB G. Skill DDR2 1000MHz (PC2 8000)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8.0
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive........................... 700mV
PCI Express Clock Drive................  700mV
CPU Clock Skew.........................    0ps
MCH Clock Skew........................    0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: 52
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: AUTO
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: AUTO

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.25
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.220
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.752 
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: .960
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900

Like I said before this oc has passed at least 15 hours or more on all three p95 stress tests. Its a pretty solid oc


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
I wanted to set up the add then edit but it wont let me. sux. It will never sell with this add.

You should be able to edit the listing.

Had a few minutes to test out cutting some foam, still have to do the base section but this is how it turned out so far.


----------



## freakb18c1

Nice!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Im doing my part in keeping the resale as hi as possible on the ud3p.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ga-ep45-ud3p-/26...item3cb1d0a9fc


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I'll be keeping an eye on that one to see how it goes. One went for $110 late last night.

I did not get any response back from cilotielle after he PM'd me about my gear. I responded that I needed $400 +shipping as my minimum. Guess he needs a better deal---but that is my limit or I keep my stuff


----------



## clark_b

should I get faster RAM or get a quad?
My RAM will run 1080mhz at 5-5-5-15 set to Turbo at 2.04V
My CPU is a Pentium E6600 that will run 3.85ghz at 1.328

stable for 5 days straight Folding with those settings and passed 12+ hours of blend in Prime95

I'm considering either 1200mhz Gskill or one of the 2.66ghz Yorkfield quads


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You should be able to edit the listing.

.

This is the message i get, im new to selling but have been buying stuff off ebay for a long time.

Attention Sellers:

Alert!

As a new seller youâ€™ve reached the selling limit for the number of items you can list in this category. This means you won't be able to complete this listing right now, but you may still be able to list other types of items in other categories. You'll be able to list more items in this category in 30 days.

Account privileges for new sellers are limited until they establish a good track record with us and their buyers. These limits help us make sure all new sellers meet their buyers' needs in categories where buyers have higher expectations.

Once you've been a seller for more than 90 days and you establish a good track record with your buyers, you may have your limits evaluated.

Learn more about limits on new sellers, including a full list of applicable categories


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
should I get faster RAM or get a quad?
My RAM will run 1080mhz at 5-5-5-15 set to Turbo at 2.04V
My CPU is a Pentium E6600 that will run 3.85ghz at 1.328

stable for 5 days straight Folding with those settings and passed 12+ hours of blend in Prime95

I'm considering either 1200mhz Gskill or one of the 2.66ghz Yorkfield quads

Depends on what you will doing with it. If you are going to fold with it definitely go for a quad. Even an older Q6600 at stock 2.4GHz will outproduce any S775 dual core overclocked. A Q9450 which is what I think you are referring to would likely OC to 3.8 to 4.0 GHz 24/7 stable to fold on and would produce about 8000 to 9000PPD depending on the WU's you receive. Even with faster ram and tighter timings you would be lucky to do much more than half that with your E6600. The ram MIGHT make a 200 to 400 PPD difference, if that much.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
This is the message i get, im new to selling but have been buying stuff off ebay for a long time.

Attention Sellers:

Alert!

As a new seller youâ€™ve reached the selling limit for the number of items you can list in this category. This means you won't be able to complete this listing right now, but you may still be able to list other types of items in other categories. You'll be able to list more items in this category in 30 days.

Account privileges for new sellers are limited until they establish a good track record with us and their buyers. These limits help us make sure all new sellers meet their buyers' needs in categories where buyers have higher expectations.

Once you've been a seller for more than 90 days and you establish a good track record with your buyers, you may have your limits evaluated.

Learn more about limits on new sellers, including a full list of applicable categories

starting at $200.00? ouch !!
so your selling the ud3p, so what are you getting next?


----------



## battlecryawesome

I like the ud7







But i dont know if it will sell. Dont really care either,Im happy with my ud3P s.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
I like the ud7







But i dont know if it will sell. Dont really care either,Im happy with my ud3P s.









IMO, you should grab the UD4 1156 board. Cheap to start and lots of chips to fry um...bench.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
IMO, you should grab the UD4 1156 board. Cheap to start and lots of chips to fry um...bench.









i agree.... grap a 1156 gigabyte board and some i3's and i5's...
since the gigabyte 1156 boards are so cheap i considered picking one up to play around with.. and dice/ln2 with


----------



## Dilyn

Board is lookin' nice NG









Thinking about doing some stuff this weekend... Let's see what happens.
Nothing too extreme, unfortunately. Just air cooling


----------



## radaja

grab a H55M-UD2H and an i3-530 for the most cheap fun ever








a great way to learn 1156 and 1366 on the cheap.plus its just SO
easy to do [email protected] and much higher on this combo.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


grab a H55M-UD2H and an i3-530 for the most cheap fun ever








a great way to learn 1156 and 1366 on the cheap.plus its just SO
easy to do [email protected] and much higher on this combo.


totally agree....


----------



## DJ4g63t

Im just curious how does my e8500 stack up against the i3-530? I really have no need at the moment to upgrade so I haven't really researched the i series chips much yet.


----------



## dennyb

just an opinion from my observations, I don't really see any substantial gains from 775 socket chips(E8400 and up ---And the quads Q9400 and up) to the I3 and i5 sockets. Possibly the faster RAM is a plus,but all in all I think they are on paar with each other


----------



## emeianoite

I just got my ep45-ud3l And it was DOA!!!!!! Wooooooooooooot!!!!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emeianoite*


I just got my ep45-ud3l And it was DOA!!!!!! Wooooooooooooot!!!!


how was it doa? didn't post? keep looping on and off? explain...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emeianoite* 
I just got my ep45-ud3l And it was DOA!!!!!! Wooooooooooooot!!!!

Didn't you just order that to replace another mobo that supposedly died? That makes me think that there is something other than the mobo that is the problem.


----------



## Dilyn

PEBMAB?

Hah.


----------



## emeianoite

Having had a conversation with gigabyte tech and I, being a server tech, I can assure you guys the mobo was DOA lol. I had 12v 4 pin, mobo 24pin, vid card with pcie lead, 4pin pump lead, it would power on for like fraction of a second and power off, then the system wouldn't respond at all, this was also done not in a case but a test bench. The PSU IS working, tested on another system and PSU tester + volt meter, memory is compatible and even then give me a scenario where that would that cause of a "short". Only thing I DID NOT try was using a different CPU, I have a e5300 in my parents house and might scoop it up on the way to work, but I'm sure I have an LGA775 xeon laying around in the datacenter some where. I've never encountered a machine where the CPU cause this specific problem, has anyone? I'd love to get Hear of some similar problems. Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emeianoite*


Having had a conversation with gigabyte tech and I, being a server tech, I can assure you guys the mobo was DOA lol. I had 12v 4 pin, mobo 24pin, vid card with pcie lead, 4pin pump lead, it would power on for like fraction of a second and power off, then the system wouldn't respond at all, this was also done not in a case but a test bench. The PSU IS working, tested on another system and PSU tester + volt meter, memory is compatible and even then give me a scenario where that would that cause of a "short". Only thing I DID NOT try was using a different CPU, I have a e5300 in my parents house and might scoop it up on the way to work, but I'm sure I have an LGA775 xeon laying around in the datacenter some where. I've never encountered a machine where the CPU cause this specific problem, has anyone? I'd love to get Hear of some similar problems. Thanks guys!!!!










hmmmmmmmm

dude try this. does your water block have a back plate or anything it could be shorting something try with a stock hsf real quick or go naked. doat had the SAME problem. with his board.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Also, make sure you have a fan plugged into the CPU Fan Header on the board. I've seen that cause a problem like this.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i had a video card not seated all the way that did the exact same thing... i find it hard to believe that any gigabyte board would be dead on arrival...


----------



## emeianoite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i had a video card not seated all the way that did the exact same thing... i find it hard to believe that any gigabyte board would be dead on arrival...


I dunno, I did get a newegg purchase, some cat got like 3 DOAs. I'm not too worried, I've never ever had a DOA product, I guess I just was bound to get one. I also thought that it might have been the video cars, but I had another PCIe card and a PCI card, both gave me the same results, as for the fan header, the 3 pin was just an LED lead from the waterblock. Keep'em coming, I want closure!


----------



## emeianoite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


hmmmmmmmm

dude try this. does your water block have a back plate or anything it could be shorting something try with a stock hsf real quick or go naked. doat had the SAME problem. with his board.


I'll give this a try! It did cross my mind while I was packaging the mobo for RMA, but this was like at 6:40pm, and that meant I was 10 minutes out of work already and the only one in the office, oooohhhh and my 39 week pregnant fiancÃ©e *****ing about her cat peeing on our bed. LOL!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try an actual 3 pin fan plugged into the header. I've seen some that acted exactly that way if there was no fan at all or only a 2 pin fan plugged into it. It needed the RPM sensor wire plugged in to keep it going long enough to get into the bios and turn it off. The LED lead from the waterblock might not be enough for the initial power up.

*Addendum:* I wouldn't go by the Newegg reviews. A lot of those are made by morons that can barely turn on a computer, let alone put one together. I had a neighbor claim they have 4 DOA motherboards in a row. Turned out that the problem was the cpu they were trying to use was too new to be recognized by the bios the board shipped with. We slapped in one of my older cpus, fired it right up, flashed the bios, then installed his newer cpu and it worked like a charm. If you are trying to use the E8400 in your sig that wouldn't be the issue here, but that is one of the things that the clowns on Newegg don't have enough knowledge to figure out.

If nothing else works tonight you might want to leave it with the battery out, the psu unplugged, and the clear cmos jumper in place overnight and try it tomorrow. That sometimes helps.


----------



## emeianoite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Try an actual 3 pin fan plugged into the header. I've seen some that acted exactly that way if there was no fan at all or only a 2 pin fan plugged into it. It needed the RPM sensor wire plugged in to keep it going long enough to get into the bios and turn it off. The LED lead from the waterblock might not be enough for the initial power up.


Bro, if this works, I'll have your babies! I'll let you guys know how it works out tomorrow morning! Cheers!


----------



## doat

emeianoite,
try taking the entire system apart and putting it back together or checking your cables something seems to be shorting. I don't exactly remember how i fixed it because i tried so many things, i even wrapped my water block bracket with electrical tape. Also try switching your power cable.


----------



## emeianoite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


emeianoite,
try taking the entire system apart and putting it back together or checking your cables something seems to be shorting. I don't exactly remember how i fixed it because i tried so many things, i even wrapped my water block bracket with electrical tape. Also try switching your power cable.


The board is currently boxed, I'll pull it out and try the 3pin fan, doing so,
I'll be completing what you proposed as well . Whoever offers me a solution, gets my ... Friendship, yay!!!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If nothing else works tonight you might want to leave it with the battery out, the psu unplugged, and the clear cmos jumper in place overnight and try it tomorrow. That sometimes helps.


It's back in my office, I'll try that when I get to work tomorrow.


----------



## TwoCables

I'm finally testing 4.50 GHz! Here are my current settings (I haven't even truly tested it yet, however I am able to be here and post this without any problems):

Code:


Code:


CPU = E8400 E0
VID = 1.2500V
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.6)
BIOS Version = FFb
Ram = G.SKILL F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.50 GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 (set manually)

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 100ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 7
tRCD ................................: 7
tRP..................................: 7
tRAS.................................: 20

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 6
tWTR.................................: 6
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 6
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.42500
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.420
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.610
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.785 (0.924)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.340
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.720 (0.859)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.570
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.200 (2.180V actual)
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Yeah, that's right: I am using LLC. lol









But now it took a bit of trial & error for me to actually finally be able to come here and post this.

So anyway, here I go with quick LinX run using 95-96% memory. I'll post my results in a new reply after this one.


----------



## NoGuru

I'm liking it Cables


----------



## grillinman

Is this just a test run or are you shooting for 24/7 at this speed? Good luck can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## TwoCables

Every single time I ran LinX, I got BSOD code 124 at the very beginning of the test. So then I bumped up the vcore to 1.45000 in the BIOS, but I still got that BSOD right at the beginning. So now I increased the MCH core and I'm going to try it again.

Here are my current settings:

Code:


Code:


CPU = E8400 E0
VID = 1.2500V
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.6)
BIOS Version = FFb
Ram = G.SKILL F2-9600CL5D-4GBPI

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.50 GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 (set manually)

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 100ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 7
tRCD ................................: 7
tRP..................................: 7
tRAS.................................: 20

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 6
tWTR.................................: 6
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 54
tRTP.................................: 6
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.45000
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.420
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.610
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.785 (0.924)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.400
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.720 (0.859)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.570
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.200 (2.180V actual)
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

I am expecting to get the BSOD again.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *grillinman*


Is this just a test run or are you shooting for 24/7 at this speed? Good luck can't wait to see the outcome.


I'm actually shooting for 24/7.


----------



## TwoCables

Yep! I got that BSOD code 124 again. So then I increased the vcore and got 1.440V in CPU-Z and _still_ got that BSOD.

So, I think I'll just stick with 4.0 GHz unless I can achieve 4.50 GHz with 1.440V or less by some other means - like maybe there's something else in the BIOS I should change that I don't know about yet.


----------



## freakb18c1

hey 2 , what vid is that chip again?


----------



## grillinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Yep! I got that BSOD code 124 again. So then I increased the vcore and got 1.440V in CPU-Z and _still_ got that BSOD.

So, I think I'll just stick with 4.0 GHz unless I can achieve 4.50 GHz with 1.440V or less by some other means - like maybe there's something else in the BIOS I should change that I don't know about yet.


Have you tried setting to "Optimized Defaults" first before changing your settings? I assume you have but if not do that, boot with those settings, then restart and change your BIOS to what you're going for (4.5Ghz as it were).

I only say this because when I was "re-tooling" my current OC I was having one heck of a time getting it to POST. My chip (or mobo not sure which) just doesn't seem to like the voltage changes (way up OR down) unless I reset the BIOS to default first.

Idk, it's worth a shot?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


hey 2 , what vid is that chip again?


1.2500V.

It's in my MIT.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *grillinman*


Have you tried setting to "Optimized Defaults" first before changing your settings? I assume you have but if not do that, boot with those settings, then restart and change your BIOS to what you're going for (4.5Ghz as it were).

I only say this because when I was "re-tooling" my current OC I was having one heck of a time getting it to POST. My chip (or mobo not sure which) just doesn't seem to like the voltage changes (way up OR down) unless I reset the BIOS to default first.

Idk, it's worth a shot?


But then I'd have to reconfigure my other settings, such as the way I have the Integrated Peripherals customized.

But no, I haven't even considered doing it. I didn't consider it or even think about it because I didn't know that it was something that might help.

Do you have Quick Boot enabled?


----------



## grillinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


1.2500V.

It's in my MIT.









But then I'd have to reconfigure my other settings, such as the way I have the Integrated Peripherals customized.

But no, I haven't even considered doing it. I didn't consider it or even think about it because I didn't know that it was something that might help.

Do you have Quick Boot enabled?


I don't have quick boot enabled.

It might help it might not.

The quest for the holy grail is littered with peril and traps but stay the course and you may just find what you're looking for.


----------



## freakb18c1

ah 1.2500 vid will need more then 1.4500








but! use the same settings you have and shoot 4.4!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


ah 1.2500 vid will need more then 1.4500








but! use the same settings you have and shoot 4.4!


I just might. But am I right in being concerned about using 1.440V (CPU-Z) 24/7?


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Yep! I got that BSOD code 124 again. So then I increased the vcore and got 1.440V in CPU-Z and _still_ got that BSOD.

So, I think I'll just stick with 4.0 GHz unless I can achieve 4.50 GHz with 1.440V or less by some other means - like maybe there's something else in the BIOS I should change that I don't know about yet.


well i tried 10 UD3P's and a E8500 and E8600 in the last month and 1/2 and before that my 4 other UD3P/R's and E3110/E8400/E8500 all did [email protected] ddr2-1200 using this template.the only thing needed to change with all this hardware was the vcore and vdimm(different ram).so you can give it a go and see if this helps getting 4.5GHz with less than 1.44v(cpuz).
the voltage below worked for my G.skill pc9600 kits

Code:


Code:


DUAL CORE TEMPLATE
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.50 GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 101(set manually)

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: 56
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 or 9
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 or 9

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.36v to 1.45v depends on vid
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.28v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57v
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.750v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Normal
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Normal
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.12v your kit might need more
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


well i tried 10 UD3P's and a E8500 and E8600 in the last month and 1/2 and before that my 4 other UD3P/R's and E3110/E8400/E8500 all did [email protected] ddr2-1200 using this template.the only thing needed to change with all this hardware was the vcore and vdimm(different ram).so you can give it a go and see if this helps getting 4.5GHz with less than 1.44v(cpuz).
the voltage below worked for my G.skill pc9600 kits

Code:


Code:


DUAL CORE TEMPLATE
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.50 GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 101(set manually)

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: 56
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 or 9
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 or 9

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.36v to 1.45v depends on vid
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.28v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57v
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.750v
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Normal
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Normal
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.12v your kit might need more
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Normal
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Normal


I'll probably try this soon. I'm still concerned that I'll need 1.440V 24/7 which isn't exactly a good thing for poor people. hehehe


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I just might. But am I right in being concerned about using 1.440V (CPU-Z) 24/7?


your chip will be fine


----------



## NoGuru

Cables, try VTT. + or - a few. Don't give up that easily.

your chip will be fine









You worry to much.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


your chip will be fine










Thank you!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Cables, try VTT. + or - a few. Don't give up that easily.


Or minus? Oh really...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


your chip will be fine









You worry to much.


Indeed I do. Thank you! I guess I keep thinking about that 1.45V maximum stated by Intel.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 

Indeed I do. Thank you! I guess I keep thinking about that 1.45V maximum stated by Intel.

Don't get me wrong, it can be good to play safe and by the rules but if everyone did that...well bla.

It's not a set line were if you give it from 1.45 to 1.46 POOF, smoke and flames.

What I'm saying is that if temps are good and you are stable, don't be nervous about turning it up a bit.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Don't get me wrong, it can be good to play safe and by the rules but if everyone did that...well bla.

It's not a set line were if you give it from 1.45 to 1.46 POOF, smoke and flames.

What I'm saying is that if temps are good and you are stable, don't be nervous about turning it up a bit.

I fully understand that it's ok to go over 1.45V actual (CPU-Z), but it's just uncomfortable to think about using 1.440V 24/7 due to my lack of knowledge and experience.

Granted, I am hoping to upgrade to a Q9550 or even a Q9650 sometime in the next few months, but still!


----------



## clark_b

is anybody running the new FFb bios yet? besides me?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
is anybody running the new FFb bios yet? besides me?

I am. But the reason why I'm using it is because it fixes the "SMART command failed" message during bootup due to using a Sandforce-driven solid state drive.

Otherwise, I'd still be using FE.

And actually, I am the reason why FFb was created.







I asked lsdmeasp about my "SMART command failed" error, and the next thing I knew, Gigabyte made FFb for me.


----------



## clark_b

Thats pretty neat.
I might switch back to FE because the setting from my previously stable OC aren't stable with FFb

Have you encountered anything of that nature?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
Thats pretty neat.
I might switch back to FE because the setting from my previously stable OC aren't stable with FFb

Have you encountered anything of that nature?

Not that I know of.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
Thats pretty neat.
I might switch back to FE because the setting from my previously stable OC aren't stable with FFb

Have you encountered anything of that nature?

You might want to contact Gigabyte and let them know what changes you needed to make with FFb so they can look into it. They might be able to tweak it a bit before the final release.


----------



## TwoCables

Or, contact lsdmeasap. You might have a much faster response if you talk to Gigabyte through him.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I fully understand that it's ok to go over 1.45V actual (CPU-Z), but it's just uncomfortable to think about using 1.440V 24/7 due to my lack of knowledge and experience.

Granted, I am hoping to upgrade to a Q9550 or even a Q9650 sometime in the next few months, but still!

I think you may have the Knowledge. But just scared to jump off the cliff.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Or, contact lsdmeasap. You might have a much faster response if you talk to Gigabyte through him.









who exactly is this lsdmeasap?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
who exactly is this lsdmeasap?

I don't know anything about him, but he is the real reason why FFb was created recently. I contacted him as per a recommendation from MushkinSean over on Mushkin's message board. Then he contacted Gigabyte. Less than 1 week later, we had FFb. The kicker is that Gigabyte wasn't even working on it or considering it; they didn't know it was an issue!

So, lsdmeasap somehow has a strong and very close relationship with Gigabyte! It seems like when he asks for something, he gets it right away without any delay.

Here is his OCN profile:

http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=64830

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I think you may have the Knowledge. But just scared to jump off the cliff.

I wouldn't be surprised if you're right.


----------



## emeianoite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doat* 
emeianoite,
try taking the entire system apart and putting it back together or checking your cables something seems to be shorting. I don't exactly remember how i fixed it because i tried so many things, i even wrapped my water block bracket with electrical tape. Also try switching your power cable.

So I got in to work afew mins ago, I pulled the EP45 out of the newegg box, found the OEM cooler (4pin), PSU, connected the 24, 4, and PCIe lead. power fluctuated for like a fraction of a second and back to square one. I tried another power supply, a 500W, same thing. Absolutely no response after the split second of hope. waiting for Newegg to send me label, those douchebags cancelled my first RMA label this morning... ***???


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
Have you tried setting to "Optimized Defaults" first before changing your settings? I assume you have but if not do that, boot with those settings, then restart and change your BIOS to what you're going for (4.5Ghz as it were).

I only say this because when I was "re-tooling" my current OC I was having one heck of a time getting it to POST. My chip (or mobo not sure which) just doesn't seem to like the voltage changes (way up OR down) unless I reset the BIOS to default first.

Idk, it's worth a shot?

Do it.
I have to do that every once in a while when messing around with my settings. Really helps.


----------



## TwoCables

Meh, I am not up for that right now. I've been up for a while and I'm growing sleepy.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
who exactly is this lsdmeasap?

He is an Admin and Review writer for TweakTown forums, and he is sponcerd by Gigabyte and Muskin. Great guy, and tons of knowlage.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Meh, I am not up for that right now. I've been up for a while and I'm growing sleepy.









Just be sure to do it prior to fiddling around more with your overclock









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
He is an Admin and Review writer for TweakTown forums, and he is sponcerd by Gigabyte and Muskin. Great guy, and tons of knowlage.









Indeed. I've seen his posts at TweakTown. I always come away a little more knowledgeable than before


----------



## DJ4g63t

All this talk of 4.5GHz. I'm going for it lol. I loaded windows no problem at 4.5ghz with my vcore bumped to 1.4 with llc enabled (1.376v cpu-z) I also upped mch to 1.3ish. I'm going to stress test it a bit now. I'll post back with results. I've attempted this before but gave up trying to make it stable. It was becoming too time consuming.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
He is an Admin and Review writer for TweakTown forums, and he is sponcerd by Gigabyte and Muskin. Great guy, and tons of knowlage.









Indeed he is.

In every interaction I had with him, he seemed like just a regular buddy of mine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Just be sure to do it prior to fiddling around more with your overclock









It makes sense too. Gigabyte recommends loading the optimized defaults after a BIOS flash because it forces the board to re-detect all of the hardware.

Nevermind. I read the manual again and discovered that I read it wrong.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

lsdmeasap is da man.....


----------



## PapaSmurf

In all honestly one should set the bios to safe defaults PRIOR to flashing the bios as well.


----------



## bk7794

Ugh I can't get 4ghz again at 1.3v. I even have better ram. I can't figure it out. IS there any skewing I should do?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


In all honestly one should set the bios to safe defaults PRIOR to flashing the bios as well.


But Gigabyte's manual doesn't recommend it.

I've flashed my BIOS probably 20-30 times now just playing around with the different BIOS versions as well as trying to figure out that problem I had which you solved by disabling Quick Boot. For each of those flashes, I just left my overclock settings alone and flashed. Then after that, I loaded the optimized defaults because that's what the manual says to do.

But I'm a bit anal, so I took it one step further and disabled "Keep DMI Data" in Q-Flash. This was prior to learning about disabling Quick Boot!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't really care what the Gigabyte manual states. I'm going by what Phoenix, AMI, Award, InSyte, and other bios manufacturer's state to do. I've been flashing bios's since the 80's including cross-flashing, hot-flashing, and and just plain old bios flashing. Every single reputable bios flashing tutorial states to load safe defaults prior to flashing a bios and immediately after. Some of the newer ones recommend loading Optimized defaults, but the safest method is safe defaults if that option is available.

Some other things to do when flashing a bios are:

* The machine must be in BOOT mode, not Resume mode.
* Any power on passwords in the bios must be disabled.
* All PCMCIA cards, USB, and Firewire devices and SD cards must be removed from the system prior to upgrading the BIOS. This includes keyboards, mice, printers, hard drives, etc. 
* A notebook computer must not be attached to any type of docking device. It must be plugged into the AC outlet with the batter fully charged.

You can believe it or not, that is your call. But rest assured I know what I'm talking about here. It has nothing to do with what Gigabyte, Asus, Dell, DFI, MSI, Acer, or any other computer manufacturer recommends as they do NOT make the actual bios. It has to do with BIOS manufacturers like Award, AMI, Phoenix, etc. recommend doing as they are the ones who actually create the bios and know the most about them.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


Ugh I can't get 4ghz again at 1.3v. I even have better ram. I can't figure it out. IS there any skewing I should do?



mmm whats the VID of the chip. and what voltage @ load via cpu z are you currently getting.

500x8 ull need some skews
471x8.5 you will not need skews.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I don't really care what the Gigabyte manual states. I'm going by what Phoenix, AMI, Award, InSyte, and other bios manufacturer's state to do. I've been flashing bios's since the 80's including cross-flashing, hot-flashing, and and just plain old bios flashing. Every single reputable bios flashing tutorial states to load safe defaults prior to flashing a bios and immediately after. Some of the newer ones recommend loading Optimized defaults, but the safest method is safe defaults if that option is available.

Some other things to do when flashing a bios are:

* The machine must be in BOOT mode, not Resume mode.
* Any power on passwords in the bios must be disabled.
* All PCMCIA cards, USB, and Firewire devices and SD cards must be removed from the system prior to upgrading the BIOS. This includes keyboards, mice, printers, hard drives, etc. 
* A notebook computer must not be attached to any type of docking device. It must be plugged into the AC outlet with the batter fully charged.

You can believe it or not, that is your call. But rest assured I know what I'm talking about here. It has nothing to do with what Gigabyte, Asus, Dell, DFI, MSI, Acer, or any other computer manufacturer recommends as they do NOT make the actual bios. It has to do with BIOS manufacturers like Award, AMI, Phoenix, etc. recommend doing as they are the ones who actually create the bios and know the most about them.


k, well like I said: I flashed mine about 20-30 times (at least!) without ever loading optimized defaults first. However, I suppose that was done for me by disabling "Keep DMI Data" in Q-Flash.

I also always left my USB mouse plugged in (keyboard is PS/2 heh).

So, you can throw your experience at me all you want right along with your superior knowledge, but it doesn't make what I'm telling you to be false. My stuff is still working perfectly fine after all that flashing even though I never did it "properly", as you would probably judge it. Instead, I just did it exactly as the EP45-UD3P manual says right along with my own addition of disabling "Keep DMI Data", and everything went smoothly each time.

In other words, I think your version of what the proper way to do it is old and outdated (no longer necessary). I mean, consider why I can just flash any time I want without any problems. Hell, do you want me to do it right now? I won't even disable "Keep DMI Data" this time. But you can bet that I'll still load optimized defaults after flashing because the manual recommends doing so. And if you really want me to prove it, then maybe I can learn how to make a video and learn how to post it. I've never done that before, but I am willing to do it just so you can see that you don't have to be nearly as anal about this as you think.

It's kinda like being concerned about carefully tweaking Windows for a solid state drive: that's not quite as necessary as it used to be.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You are missing my point. I never stated that you did it wrong, only that it is not the recommended way. If you want to go by Gigabyte's Manual's then it is safe to flash using Windows and most knowledgeable will tell you that this is not the ideal method to use. Of course if one takes note of all of the instructions in the manual about flashing a bios it states at the bottom of page 74 next to the Caution Triangle that "Because BIOS flashing is potentially risky, please do it with caution. Inadequate BIOS flashing may result in system malfunction". While that doesn't go into details on what one needs to do, the very wording implies (or is it infers) that one should take EVERY precaution to make sure that nothing could go wrong. Maybe you get a different meaning out of it than I do, but I interpret it to mean use every possible precaution which would mean to follow the BIOS manufacturer's recommendations.

Finally, like every thing else in life just because your method has worked for you without a hitch so far that doesn't mean that it is the best method. It also doesn't mean that the bios manufacturer's recommendations are outdated either, only that up till this time you haven't had a problem. All I'm trying to do is offer assistance and I simply do not understand why you have to go out of your way to disagree with anything I say. I really don't get it. The fact that I went out of my way to find an old post of yours to reply to concerning the issues that you were having with CPU-Z and 3DMark should be enough to show that my posting is NOT meant as an attack on you and the sincerity of my assistance. I could have just kept that information to myself and left you to your own devices, but I stepped up to the plate and offered assistance that you were only too happy to accept. I find this distressing at the very least.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You are missing my point. I never stated that you did it wrong, only that it is not the recommended way. If you want to go by Gigabyte's Manual's then it is safe to flash using Windows and most knowledgeable will tell you that this is not the ideal method to use. Of course if one takes not of all of the instructions in the manual about flashing a bios it states, at the bottom of page 74 next to the Caution Triangle that "Because BIOS flashing is potentially risky, please do it with caution. Inadequate BIOS flashing may result in system malfunction". While that doesn't go into details on what one needs to do, the very wording implies (or is it infers) that one should take EVERY precaution to make sure that nothing could go wrong. Maybe you get a different meaning out of it than I do, but I interpret it to mean use every possible precaution which would mean to follow the BIOS manufacturer's recommendations.


lol no, it just means that they want their customers to slowly and carefully follow their instructions to the letter. How could it mean anything more than that?

And no, I was not missing your point. The impression I got was that you were saying that maybe I got lucky. But I say things have changed. If I could flash like that 20-30 times without one single damn problem, then what good would it do me to add extra steps like unplugging my mouse, loading optimized defaults first, etc.? Good grief. It works flawlessly by doing it exactly as Gigabyte's manual says, so why should I add steps? That doesn't make sense!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Finally, like every thing else in life just because your method has worked for you with a hitch so far that doesn't mean that it is the best method.


I did not say that it's the best method. I am saying that it would be stupid of me to add any steps to it.

Again, stop hating me ok? You have absolutely zero reason to be hating me like this. And don't try to hide it! I'm not stupid! lol









This is getting really old. Grow up already. Get over it. So you misunderstood my intentions for adding the line to my signature about Asperger Syndrome. Big deal. I'm trying to get past this, but yet you continue to talk to me as though I'm some significantly inferior little bug or something. Just stop it! You and I share a significant common bond here! And if you don't think so, then why are we both here on OCN every day?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It also doesn't mean that the bios manufacturer's recommendations are outdated either, only that up till this time you haven't had a problem. All I'm trying to do is offer assistance and I simply do not understand why you have to go out of your way to disagree with anything I say. I really don't get it.


It is because of the way you talk to me. It's your attitude towards me. You came in here and basically said I'm wrong and that when I flash the EP45-UD3P's BIOS, I need to add steps in order to be doing it correctly. If that were true, then I wouldn't have had perfectly consistent results so far. *Please think about that! *Gigabyte's way worked, and therefore it is perfectly sufficient for their motherboard.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The fact that I went out of my way to find an old post of yours to reply to concerning the issues that you were having with CPU-Z and 3DMark should be enough to show that my posting is NOT meant as an attack on you and the sincerity of my assistance. I could have just kept that information to myself and left you to your own devices, but I stepped up to the plate and offered assistance that you were only too happy to accept. I find this distressing at the very least.


I told you before that I am eternally grateful to you for that, but you never acknowledged it.

But concerning the problem between us: I have asked you countless times to resolve this with me, but you have never responded. Every time I call you out, you just ignore me and wait a day or two before you say something else. Just like when I finally discovered a few weeks ago why you have a problem with me: I learned that it's because you assumed that the reason why I added "I have Asperger Syndrome" to my signature was to basically say, _"Please allow me to be imperfect because I have a disability. If I offend you, then ignore it because I have a disability"_, or whatever. That was not the intention at all. You severely misunderstood it, I called you out on it, but you never responded. What, should I send you a private message in order to get a response?

You're the only genuine person on this message board I have a problem with. I have a problem with about 2 other people, but they are just trolls who keep finding ways to avoid being banned. However, you are not a troll. You're a very genuine person who's extremely helpful and knowledgeable, and yet you hate me. Don't deny it either. You said you hate my attitude, and everyone knows that when you hate somebody's attitude that you hate the person. You can't hate somebody's attitude and not hate the person.

So just admit that you misinterpreted my intentions for my signature and stop hating me, ok? This has gone on WAY too long. Every time we interact, it gets intense like this, and it must stop now. It must stop tonight!

Can we please move forward and just be friends?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'll make this short and sweet. Hating someones attitude does not mean one hates the person. But let's be perfectly honest here. I have NEVER stated that I hate your attitude, only that I have a problem with it. I also have a major problem with my oldest daughter's attitude as does her mother, her sister, as does the majority of people who know her but we all love her unconditionally. She's rude, inconsiderate, irresponsible, and in general socially unacceptable. It is the same as the Christian ethic of love the sinner and hate the sin. That doesn't mean that I consider you a sinner or anything of the sort, only that I do differentiate between the person and their actions.

As for not continuing to answer you rants in public, that is by design. You won't listen because you become way too defensive about it and take everything as a personal attack. Others ask me to stop feeding your tirades so I do. Then I make some innocuous post and you go off again, then you wonder why I have such a problem with your attitude. It is inconceivable that anyone would take offense at such as innocuous post as "In all honestly one should set the bios to safe defaults PRIOR to flashing the bios as well.". Sorry, but you have definitely stepped over the line here.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Juu yee suss....lol


----------



## Dilyn

I love you all


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Juu yee suss....lol












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I love you all




















man oh man....


----------



## Dilyn

You too Xtreme.


----------



## TwoCables

Sigh.

PapaSmurf, please explain to me why you have a problem with my attitude and what caused you to begin having a problem with it. I want to resolve this now. This has been going on for way too long (3-4 months now, I believe).

But, if you refuse to answer me or if you don't want to resolve it, then I'll just keep after you. I'm not going to let you get away with treating me like I'm significantly inferior to you.

Consider this: you are the only person on this entire message board who has a problem with me (and who seems as though they have some kind of problem with me). Actually, there are a couple of others besides you, but they are just trolls. But you are not a troll. You are somebody I will not let go to waste as I have with those worthless trolls.

_What you said a couple of hours ago is not the cause of this. It was merely the straw that broke the camel's back._


----------



## PapaSmurf

I've tried to explain it to you on more than one occasion but you either refuse to listen or are incapable of comprehending, but I'll give if one more try. The problem I have with your attitude is that you are intolerant, abusive, paranoid, and when things don't go your own way you pout like a spoiled child. You refuse to behave in a socially acceptable manner and lash out when ever and at whom ever happens to be in your way for absolutely no reason. Whenever anyone calls you on your adolescent behaviour you throw a hissy fit and ramble on for post after post. If anyone disagrees with you you take it as a personal attack. It isn't just me that feels this way about you either and I have the PM's to back that up. Every time this crap comes up I get numerous PM's from others who have incurred your wrath at some point or another. So far they run about 60% agreeing with me telling me that I have done nothing wrong, 40% saying that although they agree with me they don't want to stir up the pot by posting so in public for fear of incurring your wrath, and 10% stating that while they don't necessarily agree with either of us that I should back off and allow you to act out due to your handicap that prevents you from behaving in a proper social manner. I've even received PM's from a couple of the Moderator/Editors from OCN stating that they tolerate your behaviour and informed me to report your abusive posts instead of responding to them.

Personally I don't know if you actually do have some form of emotional handicap/disability or not, nor do I care as that does not excuse the way you act in public. You still need to conform to the same social conventions that everyone else does in social and public situations. If you truly do have aspergers I sympathize with you and wish you all the best, but you need to learn that you can't use it as a crutch to act out in public.

If you can't understand all of that please find someone who can explain it to as I'm am tired of this crap, and yes it is crap. I'm not going to waste my time searching for examples and linking to them as that would just be a waste of everyone's time and will only drag this on much longer than it needs be. Everything you need to know has already been posted and I grow tired of this.


----------



## lukex

How about we get this back on topic...

The personal stuff should be discussed privately through PM's not in a thread that others and myself go for information.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Back on topic plz.

I couldn't get my 4.5ghz oc to pass more than 2 hours P95 blend. I dropped it down to 4.25ghz and so far im 9 hours error free on a P95 blend test. I'm pretty sure my 4.25ghz vcore at the moment is 1.325 bios and 1.296 cpu-z.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Back on topic plz.

I couldn't get my 4.5ghz oc to pass more than 2 hours P95 blend. I dropped it down to 4.25ghz and so far im 9 hours error free on a P95 blend test. I'm pretty sure my 4.25ghz vcore at the moment is 1.325 bios and 1.296 cpu-z.










4.25 @ 1.296v stable thats a 4.5 chip! keep pushing


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*









4.25 @ 1.296v stable thats a 4.5 chip! keep pushing










I've pushed it to 4.5 but couldn't get more that a couple hours stablility out of it. I only went up to 1.4 vcore in cpu-z and it still didn't help. I'm a lil nervous about running vcore over 1.4v 24/7


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


I've pushed it to 4.5 but couldn't get more that a couple hours stablility out of it. I only went up to 1.4 vcore in cpu-z and it still didn't help. I'm a lil nervous about running vcore over 1.4v 24/7


ah don't be bla7e runs like 1.56 24/7 lol you can def pull off 4.4 around 1.376 i think!

this was the best i could pull off 24/7 with my 775 chips never had a goldie.


----------



## DJ4g63t

This is my current 4.25GHz oc. 10 hours P95 blend so far and going strong







This is my first shot at 4.25 and it seems pretty stable already.










I'm achieving pretty good oc's with this chip at good vcore's so I'm not sure if its something else that needs tweaking to hit the 4.5GHz mark.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


mmm whats the VID of the chip. and what voltage @ load via cpu z are you currently getting.

500x8 ull need some skews
471x8.5 you will not need skews.


I did some skews at 471 I remember it, and that got it 100% stable, I just dont remember if it was a MCH schew, or a CPU Schew. I added 50ps to it. 500 I just can't get stable to boot into Windows.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


I did some skews at 471 I remember it, and that got it 100% stable, I just dont remember if it was a MCH schew, or a CPU Schew. I added 50ps to it. 500 I just can't get stable to boot into Windows.


8x500

cpu skew 50ps
mch sjew 100ps

OR

cpu skew 0
mch skew 50ps

50ps on the cpu skew alone @ 8x500 will crash for sure.

whats the vid?


----------



## DJ4g63t

My E0 e8500 didn't need any skews at all at 500x8 and was 15+ hours stable on each of the 3 P95 stress tests. I dont know much about the quads though. I know its a lot of trial and error though so good luck.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


My E0 e8500 didn't need any skews at all at 500x8 and was 15+ hours stable on each of the 3 P95 stress tests. I dont know much about the quads though. I know its a lot of trial and error though so good luck.


yea dualies don't really need it. some quads didn't either it was more needed for 
8.5x500


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
8x500

cpu skew 50ps
mch sjew 100ps

OR

cpu skew 0
mch skew 50ps

50ps on the cpu skew alone @ 8x500 will crash for sure.

whats the vid?









alright, Ill have to see, yeah haha I think thats what screwed me up at 4ghz...and 500 FSB. Okay lemme check, vid 1.2.

So far so good, Running off 10 runs on linX. Takes much longer with 4Gb of ram. But temps not bad. Especially under 70C

WOO Passed 25 passes, gonna do 50 eventually, but seems pretty solid. Gonna wait a few weeks for ram to break in. Probably overvolting it now. Might try 1150.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
yea dualies don't really need it. some quads didn't either it was more needed for
8.5x500

So when do dualies need some skews? I made a brief attempt today to hit 4.4ghz and tried 50 cpu and 100 mch. I couldn't get it stable for more than 20 minutes of P95 blend. I don't know off hand what my skews are with my 4.25ghz stable oc but I think they are 50/100.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
So when do dualies need some skews? I made a brief attempt today to hit 4.4ghz and tried 50 cpu and 100 mch. I couldn't get it stable for more than 20 minutes of P95 blend. I don't know off hand what my skews are with my 4.25ghz stable oc but I think they are 50/100.

really depends anything past 510fsb

but i always used

cpu skew 100
mch skew 50
for anything past 500fsb

i also under volt cpu / mch refs ...duals are weird like that

quads
800/800/50/100 pcie 101 ref 785 / 800
duals
800/800/100/50 pcie 101 ref 745 / 722


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
really depends anything past 510fsb

but i always used

cpu skew 100
mch skew 50
for anything past 500fsb

i also under volt cpu / mch refs ...duals are weird like that

quads
800/800/50/100 pcie 101 ref 785 / 800
duals
800/800/100/50 pcie 101 ref 745 / 722


Ah so I have the skews backwards then. I'll have to try that later. I've read some other thread about undervolting the cpu/mch refs too but havent needed to touch those for my current oc. I hit 4.25ghz rather easily and haven't had to mess with much to do it so I'm still learning.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
* All PCMCIA cards, USB, and Firewire devices and SD cards must be removed from the system prior to upgrading the BIOS. This includes keyboards, mice, printers, hard drives, etc.

I've always thought this was the case, but what should I do if I don't have a PS/2 keyboard?

Oh and TwoCables, I flashed back to the FE bios and my previous OC settings are stable again. I think it's either something to do with the RAM or MCH since my CPU overclock was stable in FFb but my memory wasn't stable unless I ran it at 800mhz and default timings.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
I've always thought this was the case, but what should I do if I don't have a PS/2 keyboard?


I'm being serious here. My advice is to either get a PS/2 keyboard for these situations or a USB to PS/2 adapter so you can plug the USB keyboard into the PS/2 port. The former is preferred though as there is one less thing to go wrong. I would NEVER be without an actual PS/2 keyboard. That can be picked up for a couple of bucks at local resale shops like Good Will, Salvation Army, etc. as well as used computer outlets.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I'm being serious here. My advice is to either get a PS/2 keyboard for these situations or a USB to PS/2 adapter so you can plug the USB keyboard into the PS/2 port. The former is preferred though as there is one less thing to go wrong. I would NEVER be without an actual PS/2 keyboard. That can be picked up for a couple of bucks at local resale shops like Good Will, Salvation Army, etc. as well as used computer outlets.

no i know you are. it really does make sense.
fortunately i can get one from work for free


----------



## PapaSmurf

Even better. It's always good to have one around for diagnostic purposes.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


really depends anything past 510fsb

but i always used

cpu skew 100
mch skew 50 
for anything past 500fsb

i also under volt cpu / mch refs ...duals are weird like that

quads
800/800/50/100 pcie 101 ref 785 / 800
duals
800/800/100/50 pcie 101 ref 745 / 722


So we should up the mv above the skews? ?What do those even do?


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


So we should up the mv above the skews? ?What do those even do?


Great question. I wondered that myself. I've seen some pretty good oc's and always noticed them in the 800-900mV range. I have both mine set to 800mV but I'm unsure if its even needed for my oc.


----------



## freakb18c1

lol wish i had an answer for you.


----------



## Dilyn

All this talk of overclocking makes me want moar...
:\\


----------



## grishkathefool

Clock Skews


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

1. T \\ge reg + path_{max} + S - (s_d - s_s)
2. (s_d - s_s) \\le reg + path_{min} - H

man i knew it... why didn't i think of that....


----------



## Dilyn

2tan(2piX+7)-4
?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yep. That really cleared that up for me.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



*In circuit design*

In circuit designs, *clock skew* (sometimes timing skew)* is a phenomenon in synchronous circuits in which the clock signal *(sent from the clock circuit) *arrives at different components at different times.* This can be caused by many different things, such as wire-interconnect length, temperature variations, variation in intermediate devices, capacitive coupling, material imperfections, and differences in input capacitance on the clock inputs of devices using the clock.* As the clock rate of a circuit increases, timing becomes more critical and less variation can be tolerated if the circuit is to function properly.*
There are two types of clock skew: negative skew and positive skew.* Positive skew occurs when the transmitting register receives the clock earlier than the receiving register. Negative skew is the opposite: the receiving register gets the clock earlier than the sending register.*

*Harmful skew*
Two types of violation can be caused by clock skew. *One problem* is caused when the *clock travels more slowly* than the path from one register to another - a*llowing data to penetrate two registers in the same clock tick, or maybe destroying the integrity of the latched data*. This is called a hold violation because the previous data is not held long enough at the destination flip-flop to be properly clocked through. *Another problem is caused if the destination flip-flop receives the clock tick earlier than the source flip-flop - the data signal has that much less time to reach the destination flip-flop before the next clock tick. If it fails to do so, a setup violation occurs, so-called because the new data was not set up and stable before the next clock tick arrived.* A hold violation is more serious than a setup violation because it cannot be fixed by increasing the clock period. Positive skew and negative skew cannot negatively impact setup and hold timing constraints respectively (see inequalities below).

*Beneficial skew*
Clock skew can also *benefit a circuit by decreasing the clock period at which the circuit will operate correctly*


lol

Sorry, but I couldn't find the older links I had regarding skew.

Essentially, memory needs to receive data and be refreshed and this happens a whole lot of times a second, right. Skew either advances or re-tards (stupid language filter) the ability of the register to deal with the data, like advancing or ******ing the timing in a car effects how the combustion of fuel takes place.

So your overclock is at a point where the bus speed exceeds the ability for data to be handled effectively, then skewing the clock a little might allow it to happen smoother. I think that this article is saying that this happens by decreasing the time that the clock cycles tick off at, thus accelerating the processors ability to process data to and from the memory registers.

I personally never altered my skews, though, so I couldn't tell you exactly how to do it. I will link this to our buddy Lsdmeasap though and ask him to read over it and tell us if he agrees with my assertion or if I am just being a giant dumbass. I also realize that this doesn't tell you what kind of increments you should consider skewing by, sorry.

Here is a link from here at OCN that might help too, I guess?

And another from OCZForum

Tom's Hardware, regarding EP45 Stability


----------



## bk7794

see I get what skews are, Its like the delayment of the signal by the certain number of pico seconds. But I can't figure out what Mv is. Anyways the skews made my oc rock stable.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Anyone know the thickness of the mosfet thermal pads on these boards? I need to replace one but don't know weather to get .5mm or 1mm thickness.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Short of going through all of the posts in here, what is the northbridge temp monitoring software everyone has been using. Im aware its some kind of russian software and there is a post in here about it, but i cant find it and my eyes are gonna fall out of my head if i keep looking.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


Short of going through all of the posts in here, what is the northbridge temp monitoring software everyone has been using. Im aware its some kind of russian software and there is a post in here about it, but i cant find it and my eyes are gonna fall out of my head if i keep looking.


http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post9404756

here


----------



## jcharlesr75

Thanks freak!


----------



## jcharlesr75

so is this a percentage to the tjunction of the mch?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75* 
so is this a percentage to the tjunction of the mch?

yea it only registers when its get hotter then 47%(C) so if you don't see it fluctuating you might have to put some load on it. if your mch is under 1.36 you may never see it register


----------



## jcharlesr75

ok, cool, got it. Im gonna mount a small(40mm) fan that i have to the crappy little seatsink and see what i can do with the oc. Im sure i was overheating the mch and this was killin my efforts.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
But I can't figure out what Mv is.

I would imagine it refers to MilliVolts.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75* 
ok, cool, got it. Im gonna mount a small(40mm) fan that i have to the crappy little seatsink and see what i can do with the oc. Im sure i was overheating the mch and this was killin my efforts.

replacing the tim on it would be a good idea as well.


----------



## grishkathefool

I heard back from Lsdmeasap and he boiled it down to this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lsdmeasap*
I always advise that Skews are not necessary unless you are pushing 475-500+ FSB anyway

lol because I got as high as 533 FSB with out messing with them... maybe I should have tried??


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Anyone know the thickness of the mosfet thermal pads on these boards? I need to replace one but don't know weather to get .5mm or 1mm thickness.

It won't make a difference becuse you have enough play in the push-pins.
I would get the thinner though.

Sup Grish! How have you been?


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I would imagine it refers to MilliVolts.

for the skews? for what?


----------



## PapaSmurf

No. He wanted to know what Mv stood for.


----------



## grishkathefool

Hey Guru. Things are good. Furloughed a couple weeks ago, should be back to work soon though. How's school going?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Hey Guru. Things are good. Furloughed a couple weeks ago, should be back to work soon though. How's school going?

It's going pretty good but it's a very heavy load going full time plus working 30 hours a week.
Hope you get called back soon.


----------



## grishkathefool

Going to try to get a referral to a job that is at UK (5 mins from the house) tomorrow morning! That one should last till March-ish. Then who knows, lol. Things are going to pick up in the spring, for sure though. What are you doing work-wise?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Going to try to get a referral to a job that is at UK (5 mins from the house) tomorrow morning! That one should last till March-ish. Then who knows, lol. Things are going to pick up in the spring, for sure though. What are you doing work-wise?

Kinda funny, I went from Construction to IT


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quick question about MCHTemp. The percentages they list are those actually the temps? I just ran IBT and monitored MCHTemp side by side with coretemp and the MCHTemp cpu % was fluctuating almost dead nuts with my core temps. I've read a few threads saying these boards don't have an actual mch temp sensor. Through the whole IBT test my MCH and ICH % never budged so I'm guessing thats a good thing.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Quick question about MCHTemp. The percentages they list are those actually the temps? I just ran IBT and monitored MCHTemp side by side with coretemp and the MCHTemp cpu % was fluctuating almost dead nuts with my core temps. I've read a few threads saying these boards don't have an actual mch temp sensor. Through the whole IBT test my MCH and ICH % never budged so I'm guessing thats a good thing.


yes thats a good thing although ibt doesn't stress the mch to much. run prime blend or large. how much MCH are you using.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
yes thats a good thing although ibt doesn't stress the mch to much. run prime blend or large. how much MCH are you using.

not much i think 1.28-1.3v tops


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Kinda funny, I went from Construction to IT









Wish I could make that change >.< but I'm not going back to school. No time or money.


----------



## clark_b

I thought I might as well refine my overclock since the FFb bios is fail.

Here's my MIT so far.

Quote:

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 11
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.91

Clock Chip Control

Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 340
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ............:
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1091
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.3875
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.240
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: normal
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.825

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.060
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
Any changes I should make?
Not bad for pc6400 ram right?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## grishkathefool

clark, post your MIT as a Quote for us to read and reference please.


----------



## NoGuru

In case anyone wanted to see what I'm doing to my UD7 here is some pics of replacing knead-able eraser with some pourable silicone called Dragon Skin.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


In case anyone wanted to see what I'm doing to my UD7 here is some pics of replacing knead-able eraser with some pourable silicone called Dragon Skin.


nice guru.

whats your fastest SP1M so far


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
nice guru.

whats your fastest SP1M so far

That would entail practice runs


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


clark, post your MIT as a Quote for us to read and reference please.


ninja'd
http://www.overclock.net/11127454-post16850.html

sorry. i forgot about that.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


clark, post your MIT as a Quote for us to read and reference please.


Actually, it's better to use the Code tags (or this button:







). Using the Quote tag doesn't really do anything.

It's also best to make sure the font is Courier New (or just your preferred Monospace/fixed width font).


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Actually, it's better to use the Code tags (or this button:







). Using the Quote tag doesn't really do anything.

It's also best to make sure the font is Courier New (or just your preferred Monospace/fixed width font).


Do i just copy/paste the text or is there some way to embed the .txt file?

:edit:
i know we sorta went over this a few pages back but i don't think embedding the .txt file was mentioned


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


Do i just copy/paste the text or is there some way to embed the .txt file?

:edit:
i know we sorta went over this a few pages back but i don't think embedding the .txt file was mentioned



Here you can quote this post and just edit it and put in all your bios settings if you'd like

Code:


Code:


CPU = Intel E8500 E0
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P Rev 1.6
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = 2X2GB G. Skill DDR2 1000MHz (PC2 8000)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8.0
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive........................... 700mV
PCI Express Clock Drive................  700mV
CPU Clock Skew.........................    0ps
MCH Clock Skew........................    0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: 52
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: AUTO
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: AUTO

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.25
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.220
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.752 
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: .960
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


Do i just copy/paste the text or is there some way to embed the .txt file?

:edit:
i know we sorta went over this a few pages back but i don't think embedding the .txt file was mentioned


To get the text in the Code tags, do it however you feel is the most convenient. Some people prefer to manually type the tags while others prefer to use that button.

I find that it depends on my mood. Sometimes I'll just paste the text and then manually type the code tags around the text. Other times I'll manually type the tags first and then paste the text afterward. Other times I'll paste the text, highlight it all, and then click that button. Other times I'll click the button and then paste the text inside the code it produces.

Either way, all that matters is that it gets done. But preview your post first so that you ensure that the Code tag is actually using Courier New. You'll know it is if the text is properly aligned as opposed to appearing random.

You can also attach the text file, but most people prefer that we just paste it.

Here's a template to use:

Code:


Code:


CPU = 
VID = 
Motherboard = 
BIOS Version = 
Ram =

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 
CPU Frequency .......................:

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 
MCH Clock Skew.......................:

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 
System Memory Multiplier ............: 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 
tRCD ................................: 
tRP..................................: 
tRAS.................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 
tWTR.................................: 
tWR..................................: 
tRFC.................................: 
tRTP.................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: 
CPU Vcore............................: 
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 
ICH Core............1.100V...........:

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
In case anyone wanted to see what I'm doing to my UD7 here is some pics of replacing knead-able eraser with some pourable silicone called Dragon Skin.

Like the Dragon Skin









How well does it remove?


----------



## Dilyn

^TwoCables beat that question to death with a stick


----------



## clark_b

how's this?

Code:



Code:


CPU = Intel E6600 R0
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P Rev 1.6
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = 2X2GB PNY XLR8 DDR2 800 (PC6400)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 11
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.91

Clock Chip Control

Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 340
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ............: 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1091
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.3875
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.240
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: normal
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.825

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.060
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: auto


----------



## 10acjed

Looks pretty good to me.. 1.38v in bios isnt bad, you may be able to bump to 1.40 even and try for 4.0...

Depends on your temps and what the voltage drop is from bios to windows.. As well as your personal preference as to voltage...

***
On another topic, I am trading my 285 + a little cash for a 295gtx coop this weekend. So I am going to do some hwboint pushing & benching the next week or two..
May need a tweak or two from some of you to squeeze every Mhz I can..


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Looks pretty good to me.. 1.38v in bios isnt bad, you may be able to bump to 1.40 even and try for 4.0...

Depends on your temps and what the voltage drop is from bios to windows.. As well as your personal preference as to voltage...

***
On another topic, I am trading my 285 + a little cash for a 295gtx coop this weekend. So I am going to do some hwboint pushing & benching the next week or two..
May need a tweak or two from some of you to squeeze every Mhz I can..

In windows it runs 1.360 Vcore steady. and temps never go over 65C running LinX and 53C when folding.

btw what is hwboint pushing?


----------



## 10acjed

HWBot is a site dedicated to benchmarking, you get points (AKA Boints) for each submission..
We push our hardware to the extreme for a few minutes and get high scores... Doesnt have to be 100% stable, just needs to complete the benchmark and not crash before you get a screen shot of the result..
See some of mine below in sig...
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-hwbot-team/

Its alot of fun...


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
HWBot is a site dedicated to benchmarking, you get points (AKA Boints) for each submission..
We push our hardware to the extreme for a few minutes and get high scores... Doesnt have to be 100% stable, just needs to complete the benchmark and not crash before you get a screen shot of the result..
See some of mine below in sig...
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-hwbot-team/

Its alot of fun...

oh yeah. i have a hwbot account but haven't got up the courage to submit results yet.
"hwboint" is just a new word for me lol


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
oh yeah. i have a hwbot account but haven't got up the courage to submit results yet.
"hwboint" is just a new word for me lol

post over in the team page and get some tips on how to start off.. Its not that hard, takes a little time and is alot of fun learning how to tweak every last bit from your hardware........


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


post over in the team page and get some tips on how to start off.. Its not that hard, takes a little time and is alot of fun learning how to tweak every last bit from your hardware........


ya and once you get a few boints here and there all of a sudden you find yourself buying and selling equipment rather quickly... to get more boints....
i think over the last 4 months i have had 6 motherboards...


----------



## NoGuru

HwBot is the best http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451702


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


HwBot is the best http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451702


wowow please post a template for that! nice job


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


HwBot is the best http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451702


Damn.... Nice....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


wowow please post a template for that! nice job











Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Damn.... Nice....


Thanks, I was able to bench everything at 4.95 GHz.
I will post a template at the UD7 thread in the next few days and send you a link to it.


----------



## mardon

So all this time i've been blaming my PC stability problems on the poor Q9650... Turns out its the OCZ Blade 9200 ram! Its rated at 1150mhz @ 5-5-5-18 1.8v. It wont even boot at 1066mhz without bumping the voltage to 1.84v!

PC passed interl burn 30+ times no issues and Prime95 Small FFT. As soon as I do a blend test it fails after 8mins. The best I could get the PC to do was 1hour on cores 1,2 & 4 and 45mins on the 3rd. This is with MCH @ 1.36 and Voltage on the Ram at 1.88v..

I remember when I first got the PC I was puzzled that it would not boot at stock figues. There were so many post about peole running 5-5-5-15 1200mhz that i bumped mine to the same and got on with it. PC was never stable so I kept bumping v-core thinking it was the processor. Eventually I dropped the RAM back down and things settled. Its only now i've had the time to look into it thats it was JUST the ram the whole time.

Poor really, I've contacted OCZ about a possible RMA.


----------



## stasio

New BIOS:

*GA-EP45-UD3P - F11d*
*GA-EP45T-UD3P - F8l*

-Fix SMART Command Fail for OCZ Sandforce FW 1.11
-28.Oct 10


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


New BIOS:

*GA-EP45-UD3P - F11d*
*GA-EP45T-UD3P - F8l*

-Fix SMART Command Fail for OCZ Sandforce FW 1.11
-28.Oct 10


Thanks Stasio!
Wish they had fixed the command rate for the 45T.


----------



## stasio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks Stasio!
Wish they had fixed the command rate for the 45T.


This I don't know,but one more new BIOS for 45T:

*GA-EP45T-UD3R - F9a*

-12.Oct 10


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mardon*


PC passed interl burn 30+ times no issues and Prime95 Small FFT. As soon as I do a blend test it fails after 8mins. The best I could get the PC to do was 1hour on cores 1,2 & 4 and 45mins on the 3rd. This is with MCH @ 1.36 and Voltage on the Ram at 1.88v..


Have you tried adjusting your MCH Ref voltage at all? I had similar issues, not the same ram or ram issues, but my OC would do IBT 50 pass, Prime small fft's for 12+ hours, but always fail on one or 2 cores with the blend test...

What I did was start at a stable OC setting, for me I was stable at 460x 8.5 for 3.9, but as soon as I tried to get to 470 for 4.0 I would start failing blend tests. So I set it to the stable 460x 8.5, then adjust the MCH Ref by one setting and test with IBT, I found that from the setting in bios going down 1 & 2 spots were unstable, going up +1 +2 settings was unstable.
Most of the time it didnt even boot, when it did it failed IBT quickly. The +3 setting got me 100% stable, prime blend...
Then I was able to raise my OC and be stable as well...
What I mean by +1 +2 is that the MCH Ref will change a little based on other voltage setting, so you only have certain adjustments rather than an exact number I can tell you.


----------



## mardon

I'm at work at the moment so i'll post all my settings when I get in.

I'm pretty sure it's the RAM since it wont boot at stock. I'll drop it down to 900mhz and have a play with the MCH ref voltage see how I get on then. I've sent a support ticket to OCZ as well.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## 10acjed

Just a thought while your waiting..
MCH = Memory Controller Hub

So sometimes it will seem like a memory issue, but a tweak here or there may fix it...

Strange that it wont boot at stock tho... The board is rated for 1366 Ram so 1150 should be a breeze at stock settings..


----------



## mardon

Well at 3.0ghz its actully under 1150 that it wont boot at!! Also at 4.00ghz the memory will run at 1185mhz, the setting below that is around 1089mhz (I think) but that uses the B strap, isn't that bugged after 400FSB?

I think i've got MCH set in the range of 0.900 instead of the 0.760 stock. I wonder if this is too high??


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mardon*


Well at 3.0ghz its actully under 1150 that it wont boot at!! Also at 4.00ghz the memory will run at 1185mhz, the setting below that is around 1089mhz (I think) but that uses the B strap, isn't that bugged after 400FSB?

I think i've got MCH set in the range of 0.900 instead of the 0.760 stock. I wonder if this is too high??


Only one way to find out...


----------



## mardon

One thing I did try was booting at 1200mhz @ 1.8v on the ram, the PC posted but just sat on the bios screen (could not get into bios). So I took the ram out and changed from slot 1&3 to slots 2&4, I also swapped the ram round. I'm wondering if its the RAM in slot 2 which is weaker as the PC posted past the bios splash screen in that config. Maybe i'll just try it with the one stick. This way i'll know for sure!

Thinking on the fly FTW!!


----------



## mm67

My UD3 runs memories at 1200 MHz only when using slots 2 & 4, slots 1 & 3 can handle only 1066 MHz. Maybe your UD3R has a similar problem.


----------



## q6600nut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Thats a good mobo.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...%20ep45%20ud3L


does this board overclock well?

had a 750i FTW but it died.

Can I SLI on a gigabyte board(sorry noob question this would be my first gigabyte board..)


----------



## mardon

Ahh this could be the problem. It was in these slots that I managed the 1 hour of blend on 3 cores and 45 on the 3rd.

I'll bump them to 1.9v and try again. Would rather not have to RMA the ram.


----------



## mardon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *q6600nut*


does this board overclock well?

had a 750i FTW but it died.

Can I SLI on a gigabyte board(sorry noob question this would be my first gigabyte board..)


Mine can not do cross fire as its the cheaper versions but there is a version UD3P which can and there is an SLI hack for this board. See this link:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-gigabyte.html


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *q6600nut*


does this board overclock well?


Only down side of the UD3L as opposed to the UD3P & UD3R is that it only has a 4 pin cpu power input rather than the 6 pin of the others.

Could become an issue overclocking a 65nm Quad....

My UD3L was able to push my Q9550 to 4.0...

*edit* For SLI you need the UD3P & hacked drivers


----------



## TwoCables

Somebody desperately needs our help:

*OC Advice, UD3P/E8500 (RAM/VTT Related)*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *q6600nut*


does this board overclock well?

had a 750i FTW but it died.

Can I SLI on a gigabyte board(sorry noob question this would be my first gigabyte board..)


It definitely overclocks well. But it can't do SLI or Crossfire because it only has one PCI-E slot. But there are SLI hacks for Intel boards that only natively support Crossfire.


----------



## roadlesstraveled

TwoCables, I just wanted to thank you for posting a link to the thread I created in order to get me some more advice.

I'm about to go try a few setting changes to see if I can get any better results. I'll post what I find here instead of in the other thread I created.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roadlesstraveled* 
TwoCables, I just wanted to thank you for posting a link to the thread I created in order to get me some more advice.

I'm about to go try a few setting changes to see if I can get any better results. I'll post what I find here instead of in the other thread I created.

You're welcome!


----------



## mardon

lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mardon* 
lol

What's funny?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Only down side of the UD3L as opposed to the UD3P & UD3R is that it only has a 4 pin cpu power input rather than the 6 pin of the others.

Could become an issue overclocking a 65nm Quad....

My UD3L was able to push my Q9550 to 4.0...

*edit* For SLI you need the UD3P & hacked drivers

I think you mean an 8pin cpu power connector rather than a 6pin.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I think you mean an 8pin cpu power connector rather than a 6pin.

Is it 8.... Man, its been a while since I cleaned my system
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
What's funny?

I think the "cheers"







did it


----------



## roadlesstraveled

My VTT problem has now been solved and it actually didn't have anything to do with my RAM. The solution to the problem is back at the thread I created:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post11147730


----------



## mardon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
What's funny?

That you pointed him back to his thread and then he thanked you for it. Tickled me, dont know why.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mardon* 
That you pointed him back to his thread and then he thanked you for it. Tickled me, dont know why.









What do you mean by _back_ to this thread? Wasn't that his first post in here?


----------



## mardon

Completely misunderstood what happened there. You were helping someone else not pointing someone else back to their own thread







. My humor was unfounded, the lol is on me







!

Back on topic though. I'm 90% sure its my RAM thats the issue. Knocked it back to a measly 890mhz last night 4.0Ghz CPU OC and everything was rock solid. OCZ has changed my help ticket number to "Acknowledged" what ever that means!

Hopefully when I get some new ram I can make some headway with my OC. Want to push for over 4ghz. Only issue is my room is pretty hot and temps aren't great on stress testing. May get a new cooler but my x-bow is bolted to the back of the mobo, dont really want to rip everything out. Are back mounts pretty cross compatible?


----------



## Bryan792

Sry to butt in, but I was wondering if anyone could take a look at my BIOS settings here. I have passed a few passes in memtest and a 10 hr p95 small ftt test. However, when I try for blend, I have twice failed after 8 hrs.

The CPU is teh Q6600 and I am only trying to go for a 3.2 for now. I feel like it shouldn't be this difficult to make it stable. Any ideas?

Code:


Code:


*************************************************

Robust Graphics Booster [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio[8]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio [-]

**********Clock Chip Control*************************

CPU Host Clock Control [Enable]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) [400]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) [100]
C.I.A 2 [Disable]

*********Advanced Clock Control**********************

CPU Clock Drive [Default]
PCI Express Clock Drive [Default]
CPU Clock Skew [Default]
MCH Clock Skew [Default]

**********DRAM Performance Control***********

Performance Enhance [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) [Disabled]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch [4000]
System Memory Multipler [2.00D]
Memory Frequency [800]
DRAM Timing Selectable [Manual]

CAS Latency Time [4]
tRCD [4]
tRP [4]
tRAS [12]

*******Advanced Timing Control***********

tRRD [Auto/Default]
tWTR [Auto/Default]
tWR [Auto/Default]
tRFC [Auto/Default]
tRTP [Auto/Default]
Command Rate (cmd) [2]

***********Motherboard Voltage Control*******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [1.36875]
CPU Termination [1.420]
CPU PLL [1.500]
CPU Reference [Auto]

MCH Core [1.4200]
MCH Reference [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [Auto]
ICH I/O [1.570]
ICH Core [1.100]

DRAM Voltage [1.9000]
DRAM Termination [Auto]
Channel A Ref [Auto]
Channel B Ref [Auto]

*****************Advanced BIOS Features*********

CPU Multithreading [Enable]
Limit CPUID Max to 3 [Disable]
No-Execute memory Protect [Disable]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE) [Disable]
C2/C2E State Support [Disable]
C4/C4E State Support [Disable]
CPU Thermal Monitor [Enable]
CPU EIST Function [Disable]
Virtualization Technology [Enable]


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bryan792*


Sry to butt in, but I was wondering if anyone could take a look at my BIOS settings here. I have passed a few passes in memtest and a 10 hr p95 small ftt test. However, when I try for blend, I have twice failed after 8 hrs.

The CPU is teh Q6600 and I am only trying to go for a 3.2 for now. I feel like it shouldn't be this difficult to make it stable. Any ideas?


Vcore is too low, and VTT and MCH is to high for that clock. Read this and it may help you http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ep45-ud3.html?
Feel free to ask any questions you have though.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bryan792*


Sry to butt in, but I was wondering if anyone could take a look at my BIOS settings here. I have passed a few passes in memtest and a 10 hr p95 small ftt test. However, when I try for blend, I have twice failed after 8 hrs.

The CPU is teh Q6600 and I am only trying to go for a 3.2 for now. I feel like it shouldn't be this difficult to make it stable. Any ideas?


No need to apologize, thats the purpose of this thread....

Follow NoGuru's suggestion and post back if you have any other questions...

My issue with Prime Blend test was solved by tweaking the Ref Voltages.

Try backing down your OC til its Blend stable then adjust your MCH Ref voltage. Default is .760 or somewhere arround there, try by upping it one spot and then test with Intel Burn Test 50 pass, if that works switch to a blend test. If that fails up that MCH Ref one more spot and try again....

I found that when I changed from the Auto setting the first two up were completely unstable, the third got me stable again and I was able to raise my OC and pass the blend test.... But you should start from a 100% stable setting, so back down the OC if you need to and get 100% stable, then adjust the Ref voltages and trying overclocking higher...

Hope that makes sense to you...


----------



## TwoCables

Hey Bryan792, to post your MIT in the way everyone else has so far, use the Code tags instead of Quote. So, copy/paste your MIT in, highlight all of it, and then click the Code tags button:









Alternatively, click the button first, and then paste your MIT inside of the tags.

Or, manually type the tags.

That way, it'll look the way you want it to look.


----------



## grishkathefool

erp... I prefer the Quote tags so that it is all visible at once.. but w/e, I don't help out enough around here anyway anymore, so do it in Code tags so the guys who do can better help you!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
erp... I prefer the Quote tags so that it is all visible at once.. but w/e, I don't help out enough around here anyway anymore, so do it in Code tags so the guys who do can better help you!

One reason for using the Code tags is so that it ends up in a monospace or fixed width font. When using the Quote tags, that has to be done manually which I think most people would rather not take the time to do.

So I'm just saying that if anyone is going to use or recommend the Quote tags, then they should also recommend switching the MIT's font to Courier New.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote tags are much better when you've got tons of text edited on. Then there won't be a horizontal scroll bar in the box as well


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Quote tags are much better when you've got tons of text edited on. Then there won't be a horizontal scroll bar in the box as well










But then why use the Quote tags? I've actually had trouble understanding the point.

I mean, here's an example. I manually selected the Courier New font:

CPU = 
VID = 
Motherboard = 
BIOS Version = 
Ram =

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 
CPU Frequency .......................:

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 
MCH Clock Skew.......................:

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 
System Memory Multiplier ............: 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 
tRCD ................................: 
tRP..................................: 
tRAS.................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 
tWTR.................................: 
tWR..................................: 
tRFC.................................: 
tRTP.................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: 
CPU Vcore............................: 
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 
ICH Core............1.100V...........:

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:

But with the Code tags, it automatically formats it to Courier New.


----------



## Dilyn

Because I hate side scrolling.









I wanna get 4.5 stable. Is 1.65v 24/7 a good idea? I think so


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Because I hate side scrolling.










Does your mouse have a wheel?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I wanna get 4.5 stable. Is 1.65v 24/7 a good idea? I think so










Yeah, for memory! hehe


----------



## Dilyn

My mouse does not scroll sideways.
Which is why I had side scrolling.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


My mouse does not scroll sideways.
Which is why I had side scrolling.


But I don't see any horizontal scrollbars here:

Code:


Code:


CPU = 
VID = 
Motherboard = 
BIOS Version = 
Ram =

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 
CPU Frequency .......................:

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 
MCH Clock Skew.......................:

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 
System Memory Multiplier ............: 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 
tRCD ................................: 
tRP..................................: 
tRAS.................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 
tWTR.................................: 
tWR..................................: 
tRFC.................................: 
tRTP.................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: 
CPU Vcore............................: 
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 
ICH Core............1.100V...........:

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:


----------



## NoGuru

I prefer the quote tags, but doesn't matter too much.
If I have to download to look at the MIT I probably won't though.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


But I don't see any horizontal scrollbars here:

Code:


Code:


CPU = 
VID = 
Motherboard = 
BIOS Version = 
Ram =

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 
CPU Frequency .......................:

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 
MCH Clock Skew.......................:

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 
System Memory Multiplier ............: 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............:

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 
tRCD ................................: 
tRP..................................: 
tRAS.................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 
tWTR.................................: 
tWR..................................: 
tRFC.................................: 
tRTP.................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: 
CPU Vcore............................: 
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 
ICH Core............1.100V...........:

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:


How about now?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I prefer the quote tags, but doesn't matter too much.
If I have to download to look at the MIT I probably won't though.


Ya. I'm too lazy to download it


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I prefer the quote tags, but doesn't matter too much.
If I have to download to look at the MIT I probably won't though.


This and a little paranoia.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


This and a little paranoia.


Precisely.

Anyone interested in this chip http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1343901


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Precisely.

Anyone interested in this chip http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1343901


What would it do on a good air cooler running at a safe vcore for 24/7?


----------



## cisco-red

It might sell for that price if you throw in a old cpu. Really i've been watching these for a long time and i bought a ep45-dq6 for 125.00. like new. Good luck!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
How about now?









Ya. I'm too lazy to download it









So then perhaps we should all just stop using Code and Quote tags and just paste our MITs in Courier New or some other favorite Monospace font (seriously).

But I can't recall the last time I saw somebody include so much text in the Code tag for their MIT that it created a horizontal scroll bar.

But I'm fortunate: I find it to be pretty easy to scroll horizontally because I can either just click and drag the scroll bar, middle-click for Autoscroll, or just click that space in between the scrollbar and the scrollbar button for the Page Up / Page Down effect.

Even so, I would still say that it would be best if everyone stuck to the Code tags just so that we don't have to explain that they have to use a font like Courier New in order to get the text to line up properly in their MIT.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Precisely.

Anyone interested in this chip http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1343901

I'm interested but broke!

However, I would be more interested in buying you Q9650 when you're done with it. (if it isn't cooked, lol)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
What would it do on a good air cooler running at a safe vcore for 24/7?

I don't even know what it will do on air, only benched it once on DICE for about 3 hours and set it off to the side to use in the Fourm warz because it's such a good benching chip.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
I'm interested but broke!

However, I would be more interested in buying you Q9650 when you're done with it. (if it isn't cooked, lol)

I may be selling it the future but right now it's still running in my main rig.
This is Jor3lrs chip that set some world records so when I benched it I didn't push it to hard cause I was a little nervous of hurting it, lol.


----------



## rx7i2

I have what is (essentially) the same as a P45 board, just with a little less bling and my vdroop is pretty ridiculous...theres no LLC and I couldn't manage to find any pencil mods for it either. Anyone here know how to get around this? I really want to push my cpu further but I'd have to go well beyond a 1.6v setting in bios, just to see it drop down by more than .1v under load but still idle not that far from it


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7i2*


I have what is (essentially) the same as a P45 board, just with a little less bling and my vdroop is pretty ridiculous...theres no LLC and I couldn't manage to find any pencil mods for it either. Anyone here know how to get around this? I really want to push my cpu further but I'd have to go well beyond a 1.6v setting in bios, just to see it drop down by more than .1v under load but still idle not that far from it


Well not really the same. You just have FSB limitations so a volt mod won't do much good in this situation. You could put 2 volts through it and it still won't go higher because the signal can't travel fast enough.


----------



## TaranScorp

Ok, I got my system running ACHI on WinXP-pro and got brave and set up raid0 on the jmicron controller cause I wanted it seperate from the operating system and everything is running smooth but the speed increase isn't as dramatic as I thought it would be compared to all the benchmarks I've seen on this thread. I have XP on one HD on a yellow sata port and another HD on a yellow port and two 500GB HD's on the purple ports.
Are the purple ports (jmicron controller?) just slow compared to to the yellow ports?


----------



## PapaSmurf

They aren't that much slower. Run HDTUne on all of the drives to see how they are performing. I've never seen more than 1 or 2 MB/S difference (say 100 MB/s on the Intel to 98/99 MB/s on the jMicron).

But most people run their OS on the raid which provides some actual performance increase. About the only the only time the two 500's in raid 0 would benefit you performance wise would be if you are capturing video to it from a video camera.


----------



## silverh20

Hey guys, trying to push past 3.2 ghz here and Im havin some trouble. Here's what I got:

Q6600 G0 @ 3.2 (8x400)
EP45-UD3R
4 sticks of 2 GB modules of G.Skill F2-6400CL4D-4GBPI-B set to the manufacturer recommended 4 4 4 12 @ 1.92v

here are the BIOS settings (values set to auto NOT listed):

***Clock Chip Control***
cpu clock ratio: 8x
cpu freq: 3.20GHz
cpu host freq: 400
PCI express freq: 100
CIA2: Disabled

***DRAM Performance Control***
performance enhance: standard
XMP: disabled
(G)MCH Freq Latch: 400MHz
Sys Mem Multi (SPD): 2.00D
Mem Freq: 800
DRAM timing: Manual
CAS: 4
tRCD: 4
tRP: 4
tRAS: 12

*** Motherboard Voltage Control***
LLC: Enabled
CPU Vcore: 1.4v
CPU Termination: 1.4v
DRAM Voltage: 1.92v

C1E, CPU TM2, & CPU EIST disabled as well..

Any settings past these and I can't pass POST and the system reboots. What can I do to push this baby farther??







Temps aren't an issue, running WC loop idle @ 22 C and load @ 50 C

help please oh expert overclockers, I implore you!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Here are the MIT settings for my old B3 Q6600 @ 3.60GHz on air.

CPU = Q6600 (B3)
Motherboard = ud3p
BIOS Version =FE
Ram = 800

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: x9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.60

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Advance clock control
CPU clock drive......................: 800mV
PCI-E clock drive....................: 900mV
CPU clock skew.......................: 50ps
MCH clock skew.......................: 100ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: E
CPU Vcore............................: 1.50
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.863

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.40
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.863
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.10

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.90
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.03
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: auto


----------



## silverh20

So i tried those settings exactly as above, good news is i get past post, bad news, black screen afterwards instead of windows loading. what the heck? running F6 bios in my ud3r btw


----------



## PapaSmurf

Lower the CPU Host Frequency to 367 (3.3GHz) and see what happens. Your Q6600 might not be capable of OC'ing as to 3.6GHz. If 3.3GHz works, keep raising the FSB in increments of 5 to see where it craps out.

Also, what is the VID of your Q6600 and is it a B3 or a G0?


----------



## silverh20

its a G0, i got it to boot at 3.3GHz. vid is 1.325, im assuming vid is the stock voltage right?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silverh20*


so i tried those settings exactly as above, good news is i get past post, bad news, black screen afterwards instead of windows loading. What the heck? Running f6 bios in my ud3r btw


f9.
Go!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silverh20*


its a G0, i got it to boot at 3.3GHz. vid is 1.325, im assuming vid is the stock voltage right?


Yes, the VID is the stock vcore it is programed for default to. You can check to see what the vid is by using CoreTemp.

My 'B3' has a vid of 1.2875v. 1.325 is fairly high for a G0 Q6600. That might hinder your OC potential.


----------



## silverh20

just upped BIOS to F12. using exact settings as posted earlier per recommendation by Papasmurf. only variation is the FSB numbers as im steadily bumping them up 10 mhz at a time each time. w00t 3.42 so far! lets see how far i can go. trying more right now. stay tuned...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Now your cookin'. Let 'er rip.


----------



## silverh20

ugh i seem to have hit a wall at 3.42 (9x380) @ 1.5v

@ (9x385) = windows login appears, then BSOD.
@ (9x400) = no win7 loading logo, just black back lit display

what else can i do? i thought G0s were supposed to be better OCers than B3s, whats with my higher VID?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silverh20*


ugh i seem to have hit a wall at 3.42 (9x380) @ 1.5v

@ (9x385) = windows login appears, then BSOD.
@ (9x400) = no win7 loading logo, just black back lit display

what else can i do? i thought G0s were supposed to be better OCers than B3s, whats with my higher VID?


your memory timings seem tight, did you try loosening them up a hair?

For Instance, to get 3.6GHz and over on my rig, I needed timings like these:

Quote:



Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................:5
tRCD .............................................:5
tRP............................................... ..:5
tRAS.............................................. :15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4
tWTR..........................................: 12 (8 in BIOS)
tWR............................................: 16
tRFC...........................................: 60
tRTP...........................................: 6
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 9
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 9


Keeping in mind that I have 6 GB of RAM, so my tRead is a 9, you should have similar numbers, I would think. Same with tRFC.


----------



## silverh20

i loosened the timings to 5 5 5 12 and changed those advanced settings as mentioned by grishkathefool to the same settings as he listed, except for the tRead. still get BSOD at log in screen, even with fsb @ 9x383

seems the only stable number i can get so far is 9x380 = 3.42

what the hell?? again this is my ram, F2-6400CL4D-4GBPI-B

maybe it's what's holding me back? i have 8 gb total, 4 sticks of 2 gb


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try it with 2 sticks to see how that works. If it doesn't then it's probably the CPU itself that has hit the wall. If it does, then we would have a good idea that the memory needs some tweaking.

Also try raising the MCH a bit. Sometimes larger amounts of ram need more MCH than smaller amounts do.

And try raising the FSB in 5MHz increments at a time. I've been experimenting with my ram today and I am good to go at 396, but 397 causes it to lock up. That's with my 800MHz ram overclocked to 950 though so although I loose 36MHz in CPU I more than make up for that with the extra 150MHz of memory bandwidth. Going from 385 to 400 is a fairly substantial leap by the time you get to that much of an overclock.

And remember that 3.42 on a Q6600 is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
*Try it with 2 sticks to see how that works*. If it doesn't then it's probably the CPU itself that has hit the wall. If it does, then we would have a good idea that the memory needs some tweaking.

*Also try raising the MCH a bit. Sometimes larger amounts of ram need more MCH than smaller amounts do.*

Yes to both of these. I never removed RAM as I was happy enough where I ended up. But I know that the serious guys tend to run with minimum memory when pushing the FSB wall.

So in my case my MCH had to be higher than, say, NoGuru's, back when he still had an E8400 and we were essentially doing the same things. He only had 2GB of RAM though. For instance, going from 3.6GHz to 4GHz required me to bump my MCH Core by .08v form 1.2v to 1.28v. To get to 4.4GHz I had to go to 1.4v and to get my highest clock, at 4.608GHz I had to go to 1.425v.

I could have removed some memory and probably done those clocks at lower MCH Core settings though. I also believe that the reason I could never get anything higher is because I didn't remove RAM.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silverh20* 
i loosened the timings to 5 5 5 12 and changed those advanced settings as mentioned by grishkathefool to the same settings as he listed, except for the tRead. still get BSOD at log in screen, even with fsb @ 9x383

seems the only stable number i can get so far is 9x380 = 3.42

what the hell?? again this is my ram, F2-6400CL4D-4GBPI-B

maybe it's what's holding me back? i have 8 gb total, 4 sticks of 2 gb

Well, not all G0s clock better than B3s. Mine is the same as yours(same vid) only did 3.2 under sane(not a typo) voltages. Also, can you get the code for your BSOD? I'm guessing it's 0x124?


----------



## bakageta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silverh20* 
ugh i seem to have hit a wall at 3.42 (9x380) @ 1.5v

@ (9x385) = windows login appears, then BSOD.
@ (9x400) = no win7 loading logo, just black back lit display

what else can i do? i thought G0s were supposed to be better OCers than B3s, whats with my higher VID?

The higher VID G0's can really take a lot of voltage... My G0 is 1.225 vid, and takes ~1.425v to get stable at 3.6ghz. Personally, I'd put a bit more voltage to it and see if you can get it stable around 1.55v. These are 65nm chips, they can take quite a beating, and you've got plenty of cooling for it.


----------



## emeianoite

Hey guys, I finally got my EP45-UD3L back from RMA. This one works. I upped the FSB from 333 to 400 but it wouldnt boot at all, anyone have a clue?


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emeianoite* 
Hey guys, I finally got my EP45-UD3L back from RMA. This one works. I upped the FSB from 333 to 400 but it wouldnt boot at all, anyone have a clue?

Did you up any voltages? You may need a bump in MCH and possibly Vcore.


----------



## Cool Blaze

Hi, this is my first time posting.
I am trying to overclock my e5200 on my EP45-UD3P (rev 1.1) bios F10.
I have been reading this thread a lot and was able to get 3.5ghz no problem. Now I am shooting for 12.5 x 300 = 3.75ghz. I have vcore = 1.35v (cpu-z shows 1.312v idle), terminator = 1.26v, MHC core = 1.2v and latch 333 x 2.4 for now. This time I manually set the memory timings to 5 5 5 18 as listed on memory (have always had it set to 1.8v and PE set standard). Those timings were set in blue however. Perhaps these should be set to auto? The reason I ask is It would change the last timing to 17 when I set 3.5ghz. Come to think of it I also changed HPET to 64-bit as I am running 64bit vista, it was set to 32 bit for some reason.

I tried to run prime95 but it fails 5 seconds into it. what dose this mean? Do I need more volts? Where do I go from here? I would like to get close to 4ghz.

There is an option not in the MIT C.I.A.2 under PCI Express Freq. (something about intelligent acceleration), I have it disabled. I'm also thinking I should turn on Load Line Calibration.


----------



## emeianoite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Did you up any voltages? You may need a bump in MCH and possibly Vcore.

No I have them at default, the options start at .5000 does that mean that it's 1.20vcore + .50000?

I'm currently in the hospital, my fiancee is in labor







so i'll be here for afew days.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze* 
Hi, this is my first time posting.
I am trying to overclock my e5200 on my EP45-UD3P (rev 1.1) bios F10.
I have been reading this thread a lot and was able to get 3.5ghz no problem. Now I am shooting for 12.5 x 300 = 3.75ghz. I have vcore = 1.35v (cpu-z shows 1.312v idle), terminator = 1.26v, MHC core = 1.2v and latch 333 x 2.4 for now. This time I manually set the memory timings to 5 5 5 18 as listed on memory (have always had it set to 1.8v and PE set standard). Those timings were set in blue however. Perhaps these should be set to auto? The reason I ask is It would change the last timing to 17 when I set 3.5ghz. Come to think of it I also changed HPET to 64-bit as I am running 64bit vista, it was set to 32 bit for some reason.

I tried to run prime95 but it fails 5 seconds into it. what dose this mean? Do I need more volts? Where do I go from here? I would like to get close to 4ghz.

According to freak, a hard lock or BSOD is usually lack of vcore, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage..

Now the first thing to do is go into your User CP at the top of this page, then click on the Add System on the left hand side and fill it out with as much detail as possible so we have some idea what the rest of your hardware is. For example telling us you have 2 gigs of ram is useless. You need to be specific as in 2 x 1g of DDR2-6400 GSkill or something to that effect. Without that information it's difficult to provide any useful advice as we would have no idea what could be causing the problems without it.

After doing that, download the MIT.txt file in my sig, fill it out, then post in a message in the thread so we know what settings you are using. Be sure to change the font for the MIT that you post to Courier New so it lines up properly. This makes it a lot easier to help.


----------



## freakb18c1

yea it depends most instability can be fixed with volts but also depends what fsb your running if your running CRAZY high fsb and freeze up during prime proly mch or fsb term. or a combo.

i tend to over shoot everything just to get it stable then take it down little by little.

DAMN papa u got a b3 stable @ 3.5!?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

man i never thought i would say it.....
but....

i have a 1156 board, i have a 1366 board and i had to do it......... i got another 775 board.
got a few celly's and P4's coming...


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emeianoite* 
No I have them at default, the options start at .5000 does that mean that it's 1.20vcore + .50000?

I'm currently in the hospital, my fiancee is in labor







so i'll be here for afew days.

Nope, that's the actual voltage that it will put through the chip, so you should start at 1.2(but you probably know that). Congrats on the baby.


----------



## Cool Blaze

Ok, I got prime to run for an hour with new settings attached then it said prime95 has stopped working; rather than one processor getting a fatal error. What dose this mean? Perhaps it was because i was browsing forums at the same time? How long should I look to run prime95 for final clocks? In the time I wrote this I did get past the part where prime95 stopped. *Self-test 896k passed!* Oh wait core 0 just now stopped 10min after this.

Now that i have raised the voltages and got stable/ very close to it. Now I should try and bring them back down a little at a time and re-test. Is this to decrease heat? How important within reason is this? Obviously you don't want to get it too hot or have a lot of volts. I mean are we talking fractions of a degree difference? Are there some volt settings that I should look to lower more than others once I get it "stable". I'm not really sure what are acceptable volt settings.

I am using Real Temp 3.60 (TJ Max = 100). In that hour of testing it peaked and 64C a few times. It usually stays around 58C. This seems hot to run all the time but I will be using the performance for games and I would think that is quite a bit less intense thus less heat. Correct me if I'm wrong. I'm not too worried about burning out this $38 (newegg FTW!) processor a few years down the road either. Should I *try* for 4ghz or is that just suicide? Maybe I can reduce the heat by a few degrees dropping the volts to the minimum needed? I'm more after the process anyway.

My case has pretty good airflow from front to back 2x12mm fans and a 20mm fan on the side window and I got most of the dust out of it today. I would have to do water to make it cooler but that seems too extreme. Water near electronics eek.









Didn't mean to write a novel, but I appreciate the feedback


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze*


Ok, I got prime to run for an hour with new settings attached then it said prime95 has stopped working; rather than one processor getting a fatal error. What dose this mean? Perhaps it was because i was browsing forums at the same time? How long should I look to run prime95 for final clocks? I the time I wrote this I did get past the part where prime85 stopped. *Self-test 896k passed!* Oh wait core 0 just now stopped 10min after this.

Now that i have raised the voltages and got stable/ very close to it. Now I should try and bring them back down a little at a time and re-test. Is this to decrease heat? How important within reason is this? Obviously you don't want to get it too hot or have a lot of volts. I mean are we talking fractions of a degree difference? Are there some volt settings that I should look to lower more than others once I get it "stable". I'm not really sure what are acceptable volt settings.

I am using Real Temp 3.60 (TJ Max = 100). In that hour of testing it peaked and 64C a few times. It usually stays around 58C. This seems hot to run all the time but I will be using the performance for games and I would think that is quite a bit less intense thus less heat. Correct me if I'm wrong. I'm not too worried about burning out this $38 (newegg FTW!) processor a few years down the road either. Should I *try* for 4ghz or is that just suicide? Maybe I can reduce the heat by a few degrees dropping the volts to the minimum needed? I'm more after the process anyway.

My case has pretty good airflow from front to back 2x12mm fans and a 20mm fan on the side window and I got most of the dust out of it today. I would have to do water to make it cooler but that seems too extreme. Water near electronics eek.









Didn't mean to write a novel, but I appreciate the feedback


Your MIT looks great, nice job. Your temps on the other hand, well, they are too low







about 74 is the max safe temp for your chip so you can push even further if you want, and remember that you won't be hitting those temps on a regular basis, only during stability testing.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


DAMN papa u got a b3 stable @ 3.5!?


It's actually stable at 3.6, but I run it at 3.51 because of the ram. I used an MIT for Q6600 @ 3.75 that I found in this thread as a starting point for most of the settings with the clock set to 3.2 then worked my way up till it wouldn't pass HyperPi. I was surprised as I had never been able to get into Windows at anything over 3.3 until I used that MIT and I've had that Q6600 for over 3 years.


----------



## Jason_B

Hey everyone, I am having some booting issues, and they seem to be happening more often now. Ive attached 3 pictures, and this is exactly what happens every time it shows up, in the specific order. 1st boot, then restart button, 2nd boot, then restart button, 3rd restart button and I can boot.

First Boot


Second Boot


Second Boot


Second Boot


Third Boot


I have switched ports 0 and 1 and it is consistant with my top HD and sata cable which is currently plugged into port 1.

Im lost..Other times it will show in port 1, that nothing is connected, yet boot just fine?


----------



## Cool Blaze

I'm going for 4ghz starting with 3.875ghz with these volt settings, but a core fails prime95 and I did get the BSOD after running windows for 30 minutes to and hour a few times. Some of the volt settings are getting up there without much change. Dose this mean its time to start changing the ones I left auto? Or do I just need to keep raising the terminator, ref and possibly vcore settings? Which of these if any should I look to change and by how much?

CPU PLL
MHC/DRAM Ref
IHC I/O
IHC Core

and also, how long should I run prime95 for when I hit the final clock?

Sorry I forgot to hit upload I guess, here is the MIT

Thanks for the help.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jason_B* 
Hey everyone, I am having some booting issues, and they seem to be happening more often now. Ive attached 3 pictures, and this is exactly what happens every time it shows up, in the specific order. 1st boot, then restart button, 2nd boot, then restart button, 3rd restart button and I can boot.

I have switched ports 0 and 1 and it is consistant with my top HD and sata cable which is currently plugged into port 1.

Im lost..Other times it will show in port 1, that nothing is connected, yet boot just fine?

I would start with new cables. I've seen that cause problems. Also, unplug and plug back in the power cables a few times to make sure they are making good contact.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze* 
I'm going for 4ghz starting with 3.875ghz with these volt settings, but a core fails prime95 and I did get the BSOD after running windows for 30 minutes to and hour a few times. Some of the volt settings are getting up there without much change. Dose this mean its time to start changing the ones I left auto? Or do I just need to keep raising the terminator, ref and possibly vcore settings? Which of these if any should I look to change and by how much?

CPU PLL
MHC/DRAM Ref
IHC I/O
IHC Core

and also, how long should I run prime95 for when I hit the final clock?

Thanks for the help.

According to freak, a crash, hard lock or BSOD is usually lack of vcore, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage. I don't waste time with Prime as it takes 8 to 12 hours for it to really tell you anything. I use HyperPi 32m. If it will pass that it's good to go and only takes about 30 to 40 minutes depending on how fast the system is. With hyper pi 32m

bsod = more vcore
no extract found = more vcore
freeze = dim/ mch voltages

You should download the MIT.txt file from my sig, fill it out, then post it here in your next post so we have some idea what your settings are. Be sure to use the ADVANCED editor to manually configure the post to use the Courier New Font so it appears correctly.


----------



## Cool Blaze

Dose MHC/DRAM Ref count as a "ref" setting?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze* 
I'm going for 4ghz starting with 3.875ghz with these volt settings, but a core fails prime95 and I did get the BSOD after running windows for 30 minutes to and hour a few times. Some of the volt settings are getting up there without much change. Dose this mean its time to start changing the ones I left auto? Or do I just need to keep raising the terminator, ref and possibly vcore settings? Which of these if any should I look to change and by how much?

CPU PLL
MHC/DRAM Ref
IHC I/O
IHC Core

and also, how long should I run prime95 for when I hit the final clock?

Sorry I forgot to hit upload I guess, here is the MIT

Thanks for the help.

Those are ridiculous references, shouldn't need more than 0.76/0.785 @ 1.2 VTerm at those speeds, hell you might even leave the two Reference voltages at Auto for now.

CPU PLL : 1.57
DRAM Ref leave Auto
ICH I/O : 1.2
ICH Core : 1.5


----------



## Cool Blaze

Hey B7ADE thanks for posting, can you double check your numbers for the two ICH settings I think they may be reversed?

HyperPI 32m stopped responding with these settings. Should I move CPU Term. and MHC Core much further than 1.4v or is that getting too high?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze*


Hey B7ADE thanks for posting, can you double check your numbers for the two ICH settings I think they may be reversed?

HyperPI 32m stopped responding with these settings. Should I move CPU Term. and MHC Core much further than 1.4v or is that getting too high?


They probably are reversed, thanks for pointing that out.

Couple things:

1. I think you misunderstood how to setup reference voltages when I described above. Heres what I meant by 0.76 @ 1.2 VTT:

THe reference voltages scale with the termination voltage(i.e. they're a percentage of the VTT(termination voltage). So the standard way of setting them are:
1. Set your VTT to 1.2
2. Set your Ref voltages to the desired voltage(0.760 in this case)
3. Set your VTT back to whatever you wanted, at this point you should see that the Ref voltages have increased from what you set them to before, this is what scaling means.

So, with the above correction made, you will see better results because you had incorrect Ref voltages which will really destroy an OC.

Onto the voltage settings:
What Papa said about the stressing with Pi 32M is good but sometimes I'll pass 3 it 3 times but will BSOD at some random point, so my preferred stress is, Prime Small FFT for 15mins, 30mins if you want to be really sure.

Now, after you've made the changes to the Ref voltages correctly







. See if you can pass the stability test. If yes, then good, if not then do the following.

Vtt: 1.4 is too high for that, you should probably need about 1.28-1.32 at that FSB
VMch: Shouldn't need a whole lot of that either since you have only 4GB of memory and your FSB isn't that high. 1.32-1.36 should be good.
VCore: Keep it where it is for now.
VPll:1.57-1.59
ICH I/O: 1.57
ICH Core: 1.2

The specs for your memory state 1.9v, so you should set your vDimm to 1.9v

Tell us how that goes, good luck!


----------



## 10acjed

I always recommend leaving the Ref voltages at auto, once you find a stable OC and find issues getting higher adjust them.
My routine has been to start at a stable OC and rasie/lower one spot at a time & test, once you find the sweet spot then try adding core/mch voltage and raising the FSB more...

For me I was stable at 3.9 but couldnt get a Prime95 blend run at any higher regardless of voltage. I did the CPU Ref & MCH Ref, found that the CPU was best left at auto and the MCH needed 3 spots up, from 760 to 868 I think...

After that I was able to hit 4.0 stable... I am pretty sure I can go higher, but I like the lower voltage for my 24/7 use


----------



## f16-r1

been having some troubles boot it was working just fine then i turned it off went to boot back up next morning and this happens.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...er-crisis.html


----------



## abosnowman

Could someone provide me with a link to the latest BIOS for the UD3P revision 1.0? I have the version that came on it when I got the board (dec. 2008). Do I need to to update or is what I have fine?


----------



## PapaSmurf

If everything is working properly and you aren't having any problems then no, you do NOT need to update the bios.

Go to the Gigabyte support site to download newer bios files as well as drivers and other support files. I could provide a direct link to the bios files but you wouldn't learn anything that way. It's better to do it this way as you will know what to do in the future.

Don't update the bios from within Windows.

* The machine must be in BOOT mode, not Resume mode.
* Any power on passwords in the bios must be disabled.
* All USB and Firewire devices and SD cards must be removed from the system prior to upgrading the BIOS.
* And don't forget to go into the bios and hit the F9 key to load Bios/Setup Defaults then F10 to exit and save just prior to and immediately after updating the bios.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
If everything is working properly and you aren't having any problems then no, you do NOT need to update the bios.


X 2 to that.....

I forget which bios I am running, but there are at least 2 since and I dont bother..

If you go to the site read through each bios after yours it will say what the bios update was for. A "fix list" if none of them pertain to you it wont really benefit you..


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I use HyperPi 32m. If it will pass that it's good to go and only takes about 30 to 40 minutes depending on how fast the system is.

I took your advice and tried out HyperPi 32m for myself with my new 4.33GHz oc but its only taking 12 minutes to finish using 2 processors. Does that sound right? Its pretty far off of your 30-40 minute guesstimate so I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong. I'm running a dual core so was I correct in choosing 2 for the processor setting? This oc has already passed 8 hours P95 blend


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
I took your advice and tried out HyperPi 32m for myself with my new 4.33GHz oc but its only taking 12 minutes to finish using 2 processors. Does that sound right? Its pretty far off of your 30-40 minute guesstimate so I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong. I'm running a dual core so was I correct in choosing 2 for the processor setting? This oc has already passed 8 hours P95 blend









Yea, it takes about 10-12 minutes to finish at 4GHz, I'm sure he means it takes 30-40 minutes if you repeat your test 3-4 times, 1 is not nearly enough


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Yea, it takes about 10-12 minutes to finish at 4GHz, I'm sure he means it takes 30-40 minutes if you repeat your test 3-4 times, 1 is not nearly enough

Gotcha. That makes sense. Thanks


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 

After that I was able to hit 4.0 stable... I am pretty sure I can go higher, but I like the lower voltage for my 24/7 use

But you have a WC setup, you should be able to hot at least 4.25-4.3 without breaking 1.45vcore


----------



## TwistedMind

Hey B7ADE, could post up your complete MIT setting?

Thanks.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The 30 to 40 minute estimate was the MAXIMUM time it should take. It would depend on how many cores you have, the speed of the cpu, the speed and timings of the ram, etc. on how long a single 32m run would take. But it does take a lot less time than Prime would. I normally only do a single HyperPi 32m run then fold on it. So far any system that will pass a 32m HyperPi will fold without issues which means it is stable. If it's stable enough to run the SMP Folding @ Home Client it is as stable as it will ever get. NOTHING stresses a system like the SMP [email protected] Client does in any meaningful way.


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
man i never thought i would say it.....
but....

i have a 1156 board, i have a 1366 board and i had to do it......... i got another 775 board.
got a few celly's and P4's coming...

it happens to the best of us








ive gone from 775 to 1366 back to 775 then back to 1366 and then to 1156
then back to 1366 then to 1366 and 1156 back to 775 and back to 1156 and then 1366 and 775 and so on and so on


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwistedMind* 
Hey B7ADE, could post up your complete MIT setting?

Thanks.

Just to make sure, you're looking for Q95 @ 4.46?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
But you have a WC setup, you should be able to hot at least 4.25-4.3 without breaking 1.45vcore

I need close to that to hit those clocks, IMO moving .15v to gain .25Mhz is not worth it...

But thats just me... I have run 4.25 and in real world performance the difference is minimal... Ive benched it at 4.3 & 4.4, got a 4.5 SS... Did all that at 1.5v and lower.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
I need close to that to hit those clocks, IMO moving .15v to gain .25Mhz is not worth it...

But thats just me... I have run 4.25 and in real world performance the difference is minimal... Ive benched it at 4.3 & 4.4, got a 4.5 SS... Did all that at 1.5v and lower.

Thats pretty sweet, what VID was that chip?


----------



## TwistedMind

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Just to make sure, you're looking for Q95 @ 4.46?

Not with the ram I have, I'd like to get a general idea how you have you MIT settings set at.

Thanks.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b7ade* 
thats pretty sweet, what vid was that chip?

1.08


----------



## freakb18c1

give that chip to b7ade he would run it 5ghz all day


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
give that chip to b7ade he would run it 5ghz all day

















Im sure he would... I have some ambient issues here, moved not too long ago and even with the thermo set at the same temp the place my box is seems warmer, I use to idle in the low 30's max, now I am in the high 30's.. gained about 6-8c across the board....

We bought the place, bank owned foreclosure so needed (still needs) work and all my spare $ goes there for now...

Once I get the extra $ I will invest in a new pump & rad...


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 







Im sure he would... I have some ambient issues here, moved not too long ago and even with the thermo set at the same temp the place my box is seems warmer


I know the feeling my computer room is always about 4-5*c warmer than the rest of the house lol. This one room houses mine and my 6 year old sons(both oc'd







) computers though so it should be expected. My old lady has piss for blood too so she's always got the dam heat cranked up like a fool in the winter. Hell right now my computer room is 25*c and its 20*c in the rest of the house. Mind you its 8*c outside. On a side note I make her pay the heating bill


----------



## 10acjed

Me & this rig have a date coming up with the cleaning tools...
Im in dire need to take it all apart, clean my block, rad & pump, put some fresh liquid in, new TIM....

Should help some...

People tend to think water = cold, but its not the case. the liquid is bound by the room temp. But it does help in load situations.. Even with the bad ambient I dont see over 60c full load unless running IBT, and then its just hitting about 62-65c for a second here and there..


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwistedMind*


Not with the ram I have, I'd like to get a general idea how you have you MIT settings set at.

Thanks.


File is uploaded sir.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


1.08










Oh man, I literally had chills when I read this, if I had one that was 1.08, I would do really nasty things to it









really nasty...


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
File is uploaded sir.

Oh man, I literally had chills when I read this, if I had one that was 1.08, I would do really nasty things to it









really nasty...

lol! man you deserve a chip like that you are a fearless beast!


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


lol! man you deserve a chip like that you are a fearless beast!










Hah, thanks. I'm sure I'll turn into a cowering monkey when I blow one of these CPUs but it'll be totally worth it!


----------



## TwistedMind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


File is uploaded sir.


ty sir.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Hah, thanks. I'm sure I'll turn into a cowering monkey when I blow one of these CPUs but it'll be totally worth it!

I used to be a lot more cautious when I was running Socket 462 cpus, especially the early ones. Cracked and chipped more cpus than I ever cooked, but I did cook my best 2100 T-Bred and a couple of 1700 T-Breds back then.

Came close to killing an AMD K6-2 400 back in the day. I forgot to change the vcore jumper on the Socket 7 Intel board from 3.3 down to 2.4 (those had the split voltages) when swapping out an Intel Pentium 100 which used 3.3 vcore and 3.3 vi/o. Lots of smoke and the smell lingered for a couple of days, but the darn thing is still working after 11 years of everyday use. The person runs Dos 5.0 and uses WordPerfect 5.1+ to prepare legal documents and doesn't need or want anything faster or more modern. All we've done since is replace the hard drive once about 4 years ago.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I used to be a lot more cautious when I was running Socket 462 cpus, especially the early ones. Cracked and chipped more cpus than I ever cooked, but I did cook my best 2100 T-Bred and a couple of 1700 T-Breds back then.

Came close to killing an AMD K6-2 400 back in the day. I forgot to change the vcore jumper on the Socket 7 Intel board from 3.3 down to 2.4 (those had the split voltages) when swapping out an Intel Pentium 100 which used 3.3 vcore and 3.3 vi/o. Lots of smoke and the smell lingered for a couple of days, but the darn thing is still working after 11 years of everyday use. The person runs Dos 5.0 and uses WordPerfect 5.1+ to prepare legal documents and doesn't need or want anything faster or more modern. All we've done since is replace the hard drive once about 4 years ago.

Wow, I was in Grade 6-7 then







. And wow, thats pretty cool how that person doesn't want to upgrade, says a lot about how fast these things really are(calculations wise). I remember prof showing how many calculations different CPUs can do(millions and millions) and his closing statement was, "...and you hipsters think your computer is slow."


----------



## Cool Blaze

I got 3.75ghz to pass a 15min prime95 test, but still cant get 3.875 to pass--I did get it to go 5 tests deep before failing with attached settings. That was the closest I got.

I worked my way though the range of term. and MCH Core that you listed changing both at same time by one. I entered the refs. using the scaling method starting with 0.760 for the entire range of Term. and MCH Core. I then did the same with 0.785 and 0.800. I did try leaving the CPU ref at auto and moving the MCH ref. a few notches at a time going to 0.840 but that seemed to make it even more unstable.

I did not mess with the Vcore. I did not move the term and MCH Core settings independently--not sure if that makes a difference. I did not like it when I set MHC Core to 1.4v and 1.38v seemed to get best results. Another thing I didn't try was dropping the multiply and trying a little more FSB but I don't think that well help? I'm not sure if raising the Vcore well help either. Do you think it will?

I will probably try moving the refs. down slightly without the scaling method to make more minor adjustments. Going higher seem to make it worse at times so I feel like they need to be slightly lower for the most part, but maybe not.

I would like to keep moving up if possible if not just to learn the process. I appreciate the feedback if anyone has any more ideas. I seem to get the best replies when I type the least, but will see how it goes.









Oh wait I take that back not stable at 3.75ghz, I played a game for an hr and it crashed (BSOD). When I boot the screen is particial black for a few seconds. I'm not sure if my video cards is getting enough power perhaps? How would I figure out that my psu can handle it?


----------



## fireblast713

System:
Intel E8500
G.Skill 4GB Ram
EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.0 F10 Bios
WD VelociRaptor 150GB SATA HDD
Seagate 1.5TB SATA HDD
Hitachi 1TB SATA HDD
Hitachi 1TB SATA HDD
Seagate 2.0TB SATA HDD

Having a strange issue, hoping someone could help me out. So my 150gb Raptor which was my OS hard drive died recently, I RMA'ed the drive and installed the replacement they sent me and now my EP45-UD3P doesn't recognize all my SATA drives, it'll consistently recognize the Raptor and the 2 Hitachi hard drives, however it will never recognize the 2TB Seagate hard drive and will only recognize the 1.5TB Seagate if I set the ICH10 controller to ACHI mode. In ACHI mode it recognizes the Raptor, the 1.5TB Seagate, and the 2 Hitachi. In IDE mode it recognizes only the Raptor and 2 Hitachis.

I checked the power and data cables, tried new data cables, switched the ports they were plugged into (which makes it appear like some ports work and others don't, because when I switch the Seagate into the Hitachi ports, the seagates show up). This makes it seem like the SATA ports have gone bad, however I haven't changed anything except the Bios and the new hard drive, I didn't have any issues prior to the failure of my primary drive. I have also tested the 1.5TB drive in an external enclosure and it works fine, so I don't think the drives themselves are bad.

Anyone have any ideas whether this is a hardware or bios issue? I was playing around with the ACHI settings if that matters, but since then I have reset my bios to default settings. I also updated from the F4 to the F10 bios prior to installing the replacement hard drive they sent me. If anyone knows what's going on or has any ideas let me know. I'm going to try to reflash the bios again and hopefully it'll work. If not I think I might have to RMA, if anyone has suggestions let me know.

Sounds like this guy had similar issues of his SATA ports just randomly stopping working.
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/26...ng-sata-drives


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Hah, thanks. I'm sure I'll turn into a cowering monkey when I blow one of these CPUs but it'll be totally worth it!


no worries B7ade, when I do decide to upgrade I will keep you in the mix for possible foster parent


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fireblast713*


System:
Intel E8500
G.Skill 4GB Ram
EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.0 F10 Bios
WD VelociRaptor 150GB SATA HDD
Seagate 1.5TB SATA HDD
Hitachi 1TB SATA HDD
Hitachi 1TB SATA HDD
Seagate 2.0TB SATA HDD

Having a strange issue, hoping someone could help me out. So my 150gb Raptor which was my OS hard drive died recently, I RMA'ed the drive and installed the replacement they sent me and now my EP45-UD3P doesn't recognize all my SATA drives, it'll consistently recognize the Raptor and the 2 Hitachi hard drives, however it will never recognize the 2TB Seagate hard drive and will only recognize the 1.5TB Seagate if I set the ICH10 controller to ACHI mode. In ACHI mode it recognizes the Raptor, the 1.5TB Seagate, and the 2 Hitachi. In IDE mode it recognizes only the Raptor and 2 Hitachis.

I checked the power and data cables, tried new data cables, switched the ports they were plugged into (which makes it appear like some ports work and others don't, because when I switch the Seagate into the Hitachi ports, the seagates show up). This makes it seem like the SATA ports have gone bad, however I haven't changed anything except the Bios and the new hard drive, I didn't have any issues prior to the failure of my primary drive. I have also tested the 1.5TB drive in an external enclosure and it works fine, so I don't think the drives themselves are bad.

Anyone have any ideas whether this is a hardware or bios issue? I was playing around with the ACHI settings if that matters, but since then I have reset my bios to default settings. I also updated from the F4 to the F10 bios prior to installing the replacement hard drive they sent me. If anyone knows what's going on or has any ideas let me know. I'm going to try to reflash the bios again and hopefully it'll work. If not I think I might have to RMA, if anyone has suggestions let me know.

Sounds like this guy had similar issues of his SATA ports just randomly stopping working.
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/26...ng-sata-drives


Welcome to OCN.
Try and reflash the BIOS. That is a lot of drives, make sure you load optimized defaults and bump the ICH up to about 1.3 in your BIOS.
That is what controls the SATA ports if I remember correctly.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze*


I got 3.75ghz to pass a 15min prime95 test, but still cant get 3.875 to pass--I did get it to go 5 tests deep before failing with attached settings. That was the closest I got.

I worked my way though the range of term. and MCH Core that you listed changing both at same time by one. I entered the refs. using the scaling method starting with 0.760 for the entire range of Term. and MCH Core. I then did the same with 0.785 and 0.800. I did try leaving the CPU ref at auto and moving the MCH ref. a few notches at a time going to 0.840 but that seemed to make it even more unstable.

I did not mess with the Vcore. I did not move the term and MCH Core settings independently--not sure if that makes a difference. I did not like it when I set MHC Core to 1.4v and 1.38v seemed to get best results. Another thing I didn't try was dropping the multiply and trying a little more FSB but I don't think that well help? I'm not sure if raising the Vcore well help either. Do you think it will?

I will probably try moving the refs. down slightly without the scaling method to make more minor adjustments. Going higher seem to make it worse at times so I feel like they need to be slightly lower for the most part, but maybe not.

I would like to keep moving up if possible if not just to learn the process. I appreciate the feedback if anyone has any more ideas. I seem to get the best replies when I type the least, but will see how it goes.









Oh wait I take that back not stable at 3.75ghz, I played a game for an hr and it crashed (BSOD). When I boot the screen is particial black for a few seconds. I'm not sure if my video cards is getting enough power perhaps? How would I figure out that my psu can handle it?


The reference voltages don't really work like other voltages, as in more voltage doesn't really mean more stability, you have to find a sweet spot for it(for eg mine is 0.785 on the CPU and 0.8 on the MCH). Also, when you get closer and closer to the limit of the chip then it becomes hard to figure out the problems but I think your chip can do at least 4ghz if not more.

Here's what you should try next.

Leave both the references on Auto.

Don't know if its a typo in your file, but you probably need 1.3v on the MCH. Also, like I suggested you should bumo uo your vDimm to 1.9. Take the vcore about 2 notches up. Test that and see how that goes.

Vcore is the voltage that's most crucial to overclocking, raising it will most definitely help is most cases.

Also, is possible can you get the code for the BSOD, it helps narrow down the problems sometimes.

About your black screen issue, it might just be something windows is doing, you should be fine with power if you only have one 4850, 2 4850s should be good too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


no worries B7ade, when I do decide to upgrade I will keep you in the mix for possible foster parent


----------



## 10acjed

Anyone booted from usb on this board?

I did it before on my evga, but cant seem to get it to work on this one. Wondering if I am missing something in the bios..
Made USB my first boot drive, but just gets to the screen where it should ask to boot from...... And doesnt say anything, just hangs there...

trying to flash my card... I redid the USB format 3 times, so that shouldnt be the issue..


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Anyone booted from usb on this board?

I did it before on my evga, but cant seem to get it to work on this one. Wondering if I am missing something in the bios..
Made USB my first boot drive, but just gets to the screen where it should ask to boot from...... And doesnt say anything, just hangs there...

trying to flash my card... I redid the USB format 3 times, so that shouldnt be the issue..

Hmm, odd. Usually setting the USB to the top level in Hard Disk Boot Priority works for me. Is the USB Mass Storage enabled in the Integrated Peripherals?


----------



## 10acjed

Yeah, have it enabled...

Its strange, must be missing something...


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Yeah, have it enabled...

Its strange, must be missing something...

is the file system Fat32? if not that could be your issue


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Anyone booted from usb on this board?

I did it before on my evga, but cant seem to get it to work on this one. Wondering if I am missing something in the bios..
Made USB my first boot drive, but just gets to the screen where it should ask to boot from...... And doesnt say anything, just hangs there...

trying to flash my card... I redid the USB format 3 times, so that shouldnt be the issue..

Yep, that is how I install my OS's most of the time.
FAT32 and you need to make it bootable.
Use the how to flash your BIOS guide at Tweak Town and it has all the stuff you need.


----------



## 10acjed

This is the guide I have used in the past and always worked...

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1498...ml#post5217493

FAT32, formated it and followed the guide, etc...

I am going to tear apart my system tonight for a thorough cleaning, change the water, flush it all, take the block apart and clean it, all that good stuff..

I will take another stab at it in the morning and let you know what I come up with...


----------



## clark_b

just use the method where you hit F12 to go to the selection screen.
instead of choosing USB-HDD or whatever choose Hard Disk and the drive should show up there.
It took me two days to figure this out lol


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
just use the method where you hit F12 to go to the selection screen.
instead of choosing USB-HDD or whatever choose Hard Disk and the drive should show up there.
It took me two days to figure this out lol

What.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
What.









Was I too rambley? I had a feeling I was....


----------



## Dilyn

No not at all.
I just had no idea that one could do that









Maybe I did, and I just forgot. Who knows.
It's been a long week


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
No not at all.
I just had no idea that one could do that









Maybe I did, and I just forgot. Who knows.
It's been a long week









Newbie.







hehe


----------



## Dilyn

Oi!


----------



## Cool Blaze

Oh yeah B7ADE there were a few typos in both files, sorry about that. Here are the updated ones.

I did what you said and raised the Vcore 2 notches and left the refs. at auto and it passed 6 prim95 tests (vs. not passing any previously). So now I take it you want me to add in some refs. and re-test?


----------



## Cool Blaze

Ok, I put in 0.760 for both refs. @ 1.2 Vtt. It runs Small FFTs for 15 minutes before one core stops. Shortly after I get a BSOD--Page fault in non page area.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze* 
Ok, I put in 0.760 for both refs. @ 1.2 Vtt. It runs Small FFTs for 15 minutes before one core stops. Shortly after I get a BSOD--Page fault in non page area.

Hard to adjust both ref at the same time, you may have one stable at 760 and the other needs 840, but when adjusting both the one that needs 760 becomes unstable at 840...

Make sense?

In my experience its best to start out at a stable OC with both at Auto, then adjust one at a time. My CPU Ref is fine at auto, I adjusted it 3 spots higher & 3 spots lower all resulted in unstable tests, set it back to auto and worked on the MCH Ref. I found that forcing my MCH to 760 made my OC unstable, raising it and testing got me to 848 (or so) which in turn gave me the added boost I needed for more FSB...


----------



## Cool Blaze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Hard to adjust both ref at the same time, you may have one stable at 760 and the other needs 840, but when adjusting both the one that needs 760 becomes unstable at 840...

Make sense?

In my experience its best to start out at a stable OC with both at Auto, then adjust one at a time. My CPU Ref is fine at auto, I adjusted it 3 spots higher & 3 spots lower all resulted in unstable tests, set it back to auto and worked on the MCH Ref. I found that forcing my MCH to 760 made my OC unstable, raising it and testing got me to 848 (or so) which in turn gave me the added boost I needed for more FSB...

Thanks I appreciate the reply.

How do I get a stable overclock without adjusting the refs? Is the theory that if I raise the Vcore higher than is needed it will compensate for refs. being at auto? Then I can lower it back down with the right refs?

I did what you said and left the CPU ref. at auto and changed the MCH ref. from the range of values of 0.660-0.840 @ 1.2 Vtt. I think 0.700v @ 1.2 Vtt was the least unstable and had about the same effect as leaving both at 0.760 @ 1.2 Vtt. Is it necessary to set the MCH ref. to auto and test values for the CPU ref?

I get what you mean about only changing one ref. at a time so you have a control group. What if you need to adjust both values to be stable not necessarily at the same time and they might not be the same value, but they both need adjusting? Also if my CPU Term. needs to be lower or higher then it changes the ratio between the CPU Term and both refs. as well as the values for both CPU and MCH refs. Should I try lowering the CPU Term?

Here are the values for all of the other settings I used when testing.

I also got the BSOD: IRQ not less or equal after playing a game right after I alt tabbed.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze*


Thanks I appreciate the reply.

How do I get a stable overclock without adjusting the refs? Is the theory that if I raise the Vcore higher than is needed it will compensate for refs. being at auto? Then I can lower it back down with the right refs?

What if you need to adjust both values to be stable not necessarily at the same time and they might not be the same value, but they both need adjusting?


Well the thing is you are starting from an unstable setting.

What I mean is start from a stable one. Meaning downclock, rather than keep trying at 3.875 drop down to 3.6 or so... Get it 100% stable, then adjust the Ref voltages. 
With it 100% stable you stay at that FSB setting and can raise/lower the Ref voltage from the default of .760, you may find it one to be stable at the default .760 while the other one will become unstable when you take it off auto and force .760. The board will auto adjust when on auto. 
I use .760 as a refernce, go by whatever yours defaults to when at Auto

Once you find the spot for the Ref voltages, then go back to 3.875 and test, if unstable just raise the voltage for the CPU & MCH...

check the MIT I attached


----------



## Cool Blaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Once you find the spot for the Ref voltages, then go back to 3.875 and test, if unstable just raise the voltage for the CPU & MCH...


So you are saying that I should find the min voltage for the CPU term to get it 100% stable @ say 3.6Ghz--to find the proper refs.--because it affects the value of the refs? Then once I find refs. that work @ 3.6Ghz I just raise the CPU Term when I raise the frequency?

Are you saying I should set the value to 0.760 as a default number rather than setting it to auto to start?

Also you didn't say if I should set the MHC ref. to auto and test values for the CPU ref., should I? I'm not exactly sure how they affect each other.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Newbie.







hehe


TwoCables! Hey mate! It's been a while. Been missing you!


----------



## abosnowman

Can someone help me OC my Q6600 to 3.4GHz or higher? I've got it stable at 3.20 (ran prime 95 from 12am until about 30 minutes ago no errors). I'm using the Corsair H50 cooler. Here's my current settings:

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q6600 G0
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P v1.0
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = 2x2GB Mushkin Enhanced Blackline PC2-6400 996587

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: N/A
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.20GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 356
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 712
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 4
tRP..................................: 4
tRAS.................................: 12

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3 (auto)
tWTR.................................: 3 (auto)
tWR..................................: 6 (auto)
tRFC.................................: 52 (auto)
tRTP.................................: 3 (auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 9 (auto)

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 9 (auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.33750v
CPU Termination.....1.200V..........: auto
CPU PLL.............1.500V..........: auto
CPU Referen.........0.760V..........: auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: auto
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: auto
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:auto


----------



## PapaSmurf

This is what I was using for 3.6GHz on mine with PC2-6400 ram.

CPU = Q6600 (B3) Vid 1.2875
Motherboard = ud3p
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = 800

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: x9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 400

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:
tRCD ................................:
tRP..................................:
tRAS.................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Advance clock control
CPU clock drive......................: 800mV
PCI-E clock drive....................: 900mV
CPU clock skew.......................: 50ps
MCH clock skew.......................: 100ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: E
CPU Vcore............................: 1.50
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.863

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.40
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.863
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.10

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.96
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.03
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: auto


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze* 
So you are saying that I should find the min voltage for the CPU term to get it 100% stable @ say 3.6Ghz--to find the proper refs.--because it affects the value of the refs? Then once I find refs. that work @ 3.6Ghz I just raise the CPU Term when I raise the frequency?

Yes, exactly what Im saying, use whatever you need to get stable with both Ref voltages at Auto, lowering your overclock is the easiest. So if its 3.4 3.5 3.6 whatever, that doesnt matter....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze* 
Are you saying I should set the value to 0.760 as a default number rather than setting it to auto to start?

Nope, I used .760 as an example of a default setting. Just set to Auto, when on Auto you will see the default setting in bios to the left of the Auto setting.. It varies from cpu/mobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze* 
Also you didn't say if I should set the MHC ref. to auto and test values for the CPU ref., should I? I'm not exactly sure how they affect each other.

Once at a stable setting, you test each Ref voltage with the other at Auto.
If you test the CPU Ref first and find its stable 2 or 3 spots higher then whatever Auto puts it at, then you can leave that there when you test the MCH Ref because you know the CPU Ref is stable from the previous test..

For testing I recommend using a 50 - 100 pass Intel Burn Test, once that completes successfully then do a 12 hour Prime95 Blend..

This is time consuming, but it will get you a stable OC with the Ref voltage setting you need..

Ref voltages are "fine tuning" your voltages as I like to put it...


----------



## abosnowman

Thanks PapaSmurf, I'll give that a try. Is that voltage too high for a Q6600? My max temps running Prime95 at 3.2GHz and the voltage I listed was 47,46,46,43 (according to CoreTemp)


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abosnowman* 
Thanks PapaSmurf, I'll give that a try. Is that voltage too high for a Q6600? My max temps running Prime95 at 3.2GHz and the voltage I listed was 47,46,46,43 (according to CoreTemp)

Up to 1.50v is safe so long as your temps are good, which they do look fine...

Max safe temp is below 72c, programs like Prime push it alot harder than any real world App or Game will....


----------



## abosnowman

Running Prime now at 3.6GHz so far so good. Voltage is still below 1.5 (1.47ish I believe. forgot to write it down). Max temps so far are 62,62,61,58. I wonder why one core is less than the others. Also, I noticed when I logged into windows the display had particles. I could still see everything, but the particles were noticeable. It happened a couple more times but as of right now it's fine. Don't really know how to explain how it looked, though. Any ideas of what it could be?

EDIT: Just got bluescreen and computer rebooted. Here's the info windows gave me, if it helps.

Code:



Code:


Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:BlueScreen
  OS Version:6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
  Locale ID:1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:124
  BCP1:0000000000000000
  BCP2:FFFFFA8006BE5030
  BCP3:00000000B2000040
  BCP4:0000000000000800
  OS Version:6_0_6002
  Service Pack:2_0
  Product:768_1


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abosnowman* 

EDIT: Just got bluescreen and computer rebooted. Here's the info windows gave me, if it helps.


Code:



Code:


CPU = Q6600 (B3) Vid 1.2875
Motherboard = ud3p
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = 800

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: x9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 400

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Advance clock control
CPU clock drive......................: 800mV
PCI-E clock drive....................: 900mV
CPU clock skew.......................: 50ps
MCH clock skew.......................: 100ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.4875
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.40
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.42
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.96
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: auto

Give that a shot, you can tighten your Ram timings accordingly, just make sure they are at the rated timings for your ram...


----------



## PapaSmurf

abosnowman, I just noticed that you list that you have a Rev 1.0 UD3P, but the FE bios you list is only for the Rev 1.6 boards. Are you sure you have the correct bios for your board?


----------



## abosnowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
abosnowman, I just noticed that you list that you have a Rev 1.0 UD3P, but the FE bios you list is only for the Rev 1.6 boards. Are you sure you have the correct bios for your board?

I copied the MIT text from somewhere on here and I might have forgotten to change that. I am using the BIOS that came with the board when I got it in december 08. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## PapaSmurf

It would be a good idea to let us know specifically which board revision you have as well as what bios it is. That could make a difference as a bios update might help.


----------



## abosnowman

The board is revision 1.0. BIOS version F6, according to CPU-Z


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abosnowman* 
The board is revision 1.0. BIOS version F6, according to CPU-Z

Double check that by looking at the 'rev' on the corner of the board by the PCI slots.
If the RAM slots are in the bottom right, the revision should be listed on the top left.


----------



## Cool Blaze

I found the min voltage to be 1.260v for the CPU term. for 3.6Ghz. I then I set the MHC ref. to 0.760 @ 1.2 Vtt and CPU ref. to auto. It ran prime95 for an hour. I then set the MHC ref. to 0.800 @ 1.2 Vtt it also ran for an hour no errors. Are you sure that there is only 1 value for the ref(s). that works? I feel like my Vtt was probably just to high when I tried it @ 3.875. I think I'm going to try and test with different Vtt's. I might play a game first to test it out at 0.800


----------



## abosnowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Double check that by looking at the 'rev' on the corner of the board by the PCI slots.
If the RAM slots are in the bottom right, the revision should be listed on the top left.

Yeah it's 1.0. I already knew that. I just got the BIOS info from CPU-Z


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze* 
I found the min voltage to be 1.260v for the CPU term. for 3.6Ghz. I then I set the MHC ref. to 0.760 @ 1.2 Vtt and CPU ref. to auto. It ran prime95 for an hour. I then set the MHC ref. to 0.800 @ 1.2 Vtt it also ran for an hour no errors. Are you sure that there is only 1 value for the ref(s). that works? I feel like my Vtt was probably just to high when I tried it @ 3.875. I think I'm going to try and test with different Vtt's. I might play a game first to test it out at 0.800

Too many variables....

I consider stable 10 - 12 hours Prime95 Blend test.... When you are going to be away from the PC, school - work - sleep etc, put it on a blend test at that setting for 3.6 with both Ref voltages at auto...

If it passes then raise the CPU Ref one spot and run Intel Burn Test for 50 or more passes.... If that goes error free leave the CPU Ref there and do another Prime95 Blend... I suggest IBT here because it does an extreme stress and usually will error fast, that way you dont have to wait for Prime right away.
Here is where I steal my method, the great PizzaMan educated me on it with nVidia 7 series boards, they have 4 lanes of Ref voltages, we only have one. Makes it alot easier for us but the method remains the same..
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post3167191

Thats just how tweaking the Ref voltages and testing for stability works.. Trust me, once your stable 100% you will be bored in a few weeks and wonder what you can do next to tweak your system









I just dont recommend adjusting the VTT, CPU Ref, MCH Ref, CPU Term and then trying to figure out which is making you unstable... too many variables...

Just leave the Ref on Auto, get it 12+ hours stable and go from there...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


TwoCables! Hey mate! It's been a while. Been missing you!


Ya, I'm very anti-social in that I'm not good at staying in contact with friends; I am really only good at just doing my thing and staying kind of off in my own little world.







So this sucks for any friends I have because they tend to have to keep in contact with me because I'm just not good at it (it's actually a disability I have).

But anyway, yeah it's a good feeling to see your name: it brings back memories of some good times here on OCN!


----------



## emeianoite

Ok so finally after 4 days, they gave us leave at the hospital and we get to bring our newborn daughter home. Once settled, I started playing with my other baby. I can't seem to load windows OR windows installation CD at 3.87Ghz. I tried my vc @ 1.37 and raised all Volts one tier higher than normal except sb and ram. Some one help me stop the bsod!!!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emeianoite*


Ok so finally after 4 days, they gave us leave at the hospital and we get to bring our newborn daughter home. Once settled, I started playing with my other baby. I can't seem to load windows OR windows installation CD at 3.87Ghz. I tried my vc @ 1.37 and raised all Volts one tier higher than normal except sb and ram. Some one help me stop the bsod!!!

























when i was always reformatting or repairing windows i would save my settings to a profile and then load optimized defaults. much easier that way and no bsod's !!!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Too many variables....

I just dont recommend adjusting the VTT, CPU Ref, MCH Ref, CPU Term and then trying to figure out which is making you unstable... too many variables...

Just leave the Ref on Auto, get it 12+ hours stable and go from there...


Agree whole heartedly.


----------



## NoGuru

I've been without my i7 for over a week now, so I may throw in the E8500 to play with while I wait on the next chip.
Duels are by far my favorite to bench.


----------



## abosnowman

I tried the settings that 10acjed posted. Booted into windows no problem and ran Prime95 for an hour or so no problem. Played some games and everything was fine. Before I went to bed I ran Prime again. When I woke up this morning my PC was off. Tried to boot and I couldn't post (it just kept restarting over and over) so I had to clear my CMOS. When I got back into windows I had another BSOD error BCCode 124.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abosnowman*


I tried the settings that 10acjed posted. Booted into windows no problem and ran Prime95 for an hour or so no problem. Played some games and everything was fine. Before I went to bed I ran Prime again. When I woke up this morning my PC was off. Tried to boot and I couldn't post (it just kept restarting over and over) so I had to clear my CMOS. When I got back into windows I had another BSOD error BCCode 124.


I think that error 124 is VTT.


----------



## Cool Blaze

I ran prim95 with both refs. set to auto for 12hrs with no errors. I did it with 1.3875v Vcore, ITB hit 70C so I lowered it to 1.35v. Not sure if it helped but I think that is still enough volts.

Since the auto setting is 0.760 do I bump the MHC ref. one notch or do I start with 0.760 @ 1.2 Vtt?

I ran IBT 2.5 with the default settings with MHC ref. set to 0.760 @ 1.2 Vtt, it passed with no errors. Should I run IBT with certain settings?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze* 
I ran prim95 with both refs. set to auto for 12hrs with no errors. I did it with 1.3875v Vcore, ITB hit 70C so I lowered it to 1.35v. Not sure if it helped but I think that is still enough volts.

Since the auto setting is 0.760 do I bump the MHC ref. one notch or do I start with 0.760 @ 1.2 Vtt?

I ran IBT 2.5 with the default settings with MHC ref. set to 0.760 @ 1.2 Vtt, it passed with no errors. Should I run IBT with certain settings?

Just its defaults... If it passes 50+ of IBT then do another 12 hour Prime95 Blend test... If that fails bump it one more spot, if that passes leave it there.

PS: Have you ever tried your 3.8 OC with the Ref's at Auto?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I think that error 124 is VTT.

I used to think that too, but I can bring it up with any cpu voltage pretty much. But most of the times its vcore and vtt. So i just narrowed 124 to be CPU related.


----------



## Cool Blaze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
PS: Have you ever tried your 3.8 OC with the Ref's at Auto?

Yeah, but I tried it with 1.34 Vtt. I got 3.6 stable at 1.26v so I probably had it too high. I thought it worked like Vcore in that if you have a little too much it wont matter. I found 1.26v because 1.24v would not boot so I guess I can try the same thing for 3.8Ghz.

Is auto the same thing as setting it to 0.760 @ 1.2 Vtt when my board shows 0.760v as default? In other words should I bother testing the 0.760 value?

And with IBT, I had times to run at 5 so I guess I need to set it to 50.


----------



## Zippy476

Just wondering how the UD3L version is for quads. I am looking into getting a q9550 but the board I have now has problems with them. I also found the "EP45*C*-UD3R"

I am also getting rid of my 260's and getting either a 470 or 580 so sli/crossfire isn't a problem nor is raid.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I would get one of the EP45-UD3P's that are in the MarketPlace here. Better overall OC potential due to the better chipset and motherboard cooling.


----------



## Zippy476

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I would get one of the EP45-UD3P's that are in the MarketPlace here. Better overall OC potential due to the better chipset and motherboard cooling.

I don't think I have enough points to use the marketplace (maybe that is just to sell).

I am also very weary of buying used since the warranty either doesn't transfer or is used up so if anything happens I am screwed.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 
I don't think I have enough points to use the marketplace (maybe that is just to sell).

I am also very weary of buying used since the warranty either doesn't transfer or is used up so if anything happens I am screwed.

You can buy from the FS section here just can't sell yet.
The warranty is from the sale date you don't have to provide any info they will just RMA it if it's still in warranty.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Rep is only to sell so you would be okay to use it. I can understand your feelings about buying used though. The EP45C is a hybrid board that can use either DDR2 or DDR3. It would have the better chipset and motherboard cooling so if you want to OC that would probably be the better choice.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Gigabyte's RMA process is very good.. No worries what so ever buying a used board and having to get it RMA'd

Get yourself a UD3P / R and you will all set.


----------



## freakb18c1

ey papa do you know what the vid is on your 9550 thats comming in?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nope. I won't know that until it gets here. I'm taking a chance here, but I miss not having a 4GHz + system too much and this was the best deal I've been able to find so far.


----------



## Zippy476

Well just bought a GA-EP45-UD3P from *eternal7trance*, My first used computer part I have ever bought so I hope it all works out well.

Let me know how the Q9550 works out Papa since I think it was run on the board I bought.

If they are both duds the Rockford boys can go after him...lol


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

your E8400 is gonna do very well on the UD3P.. although on the UD3P you can't run SLI since it is a crossfire board, although they do make a hack to run SLI on a CF board.


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## Zippy476

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
your E8400 is gonna do very well on the UD3P.. although on the UD3P you can't run SLI since it is a crossfire board, although they do make a hack to run SLI on a CF board.

I am ripping it out and getting a q9550 and am also ripping out the 260's and replacing them with either a GTX 470 or GTX 580 depending on the funds and other factors.

I like EVGA because of that lifetime warranty they give. Just makes you feel safe. But this board.....Its not horrible but.....plus it doesn't seem to like quads and I am sick of the random video lockup the nvidia based boards suffer from.


----------



## Zippy476

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 

















I don't understand the reference.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 







I don't understand the reference.

It's one of the tags for this thread.
I am just now noticing it.


----------



## Zippy476

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
It's one of the tags for this thread.
I am just now noticing it.









Hugh. I'm not the most social around here so I assume bradleyw is popular and liked and this thread is a place where he feels safe and secure and where he spends most of his time?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 
Hugh. I'm not the most social around here so I assume bradleyw is popular and liked and this thread is a place where he feels safe and secure and where he spends most of his time?

That would probably be it


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 
Well just bought a GA-EP45-UD3P from *eternal7trance*, My first used computer part I have ever bought so I hope it all works out well.

Let me know how the Q9550 works out Papa since I think it was run on the board I bought.

If they are both duds the Rockford boys can go after him...lol

I will do that. I'm sure it will be fine. I just hope it is as good as the one I sold a couple of weeks ago.

Just remember that there are some real Guru's with these boards here that can help you when you run into trouble, which I doubt you will. Some of the bios settings can take a little while to get used to though. Once you know what cpu you will be using on it we'll see if we can find a MIT settings list for you to work with. That should make it a bit easier.

Now I have to find some decent ram again. My 800 isn't gonna cut it with a Q9550. Hopefully there's be a good Black Friday sale on some 1200.


----------



## Zippy476

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I will do that. I'm sure it will be fine. I just hope it is as good as the one I sold a couple of weeks ago.

Just remember that there are some real Guru's with these boards here that can help you when you run into trouble, which I doubt you will. Some of the bios settings can take a little while to get used to though. Once you know what cpu you will be using on it we'll see if we can find a MIT settings list for you to work with. That should make it a bit easier.

Now I have to find some decent ram again. My 800 isn't gonna cut it with a Q9550. Hopefully there's be a good Black Friday sale on some 1200.

Good stuff.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippy476*


Hugh. I'm not the most social around here so I assume bradleyw is popular and liked and this thread is a place where he feels safe and secure and where he spends most of his time?


I think he used to be the most frequent poster in this thread. Either that, or he's the one who created that tag.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Nope. I won't know that until it gets here. I'm taking a chance here, but I miss not having a 4GHz + system too much and this was the best deal I've been able to find so far.


ah i hope u get a nice cool chip / good vid 
1.200 
1.212 are one of the best


----------



## PapaSmurf

Knowing my luck it will be the only 1.666 vid Q9550 ever released.









But seriously, something tells me this one won't be as easy to get to 4.25GHz as my last one was.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Knowing my luck it will be the only 1.666 vid Q9550 ever released.









But seriously, something tells me this one won't be as easy to get to 4.25GHz as my last one was.

haha well see.. some of the high vid's were great chips i had a 1.2750 vid doing
4.0 1.232
4.25 - 1.328
4.30 - 1.36
4.36 - 1.392
4.4 - 1.424


----------



## PapaSmurf

Unfortunately until I can get some 1066 or faster ram in a week or two I won't really be able to find out just what it can do. I'm limited to about 475fsb or so with the 800MHz ram I have now. You know I'll either be braggin' or raggin' on it when that happens.

Anyone have any recommendations on some good 4gig (2x2g)?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









nub


----------



## Zippy476

Does the Noctua NH-D14 fit on the UD3P?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 
Does the Noctua NH-D14 fit on the UD3P?

yes but i believe it will block one of your ram slots

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Unfortunately until I can get some 1066 or faster ram in a week or two I won't really be able to find out just what it can do. I'm limited to about 475fsb or so with the 800MHz ram I have now. You know I'll either be braggin' or raggin' on it when that happens.

Anyone have any recommendations on some good 4gig (2x2g)?

price range?


----------



## Zippy476

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
yes but i believe it will block one of your ram slots

price range?

Yeah I saw that from their site. I will keep looking around. Need to figure out what can cool a q9550 if I can get it to 3.8+


----------



## BradleyW

i Never knew my name was a tag lol. Nice. I did spend a lot of time here with NoGuru, ACHILEE5, TwoCables, Grishkathefool and good old legend dennyb. Great times. Hope all is well guy's. And nice to see the new faces. Well, maybe not so new. New to me anyway lol as ive not been on this thread for a while


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 
Yeah I saw that from their site. I will keep looking around. Need to figure out what can cool a q9550 if I can get it to 3.8+

haha 3.8ghz q9550 E0? what vid is it.
thats easy any mid range cooler will do that easy

megatron
true 120
xiggy
tuniq tower
ect all can get hold down about 1.424v volts good for 4.4 depending on the chip / vid. in other words all these coolers will be good up to 4.3 maybe more. (depending on the chip)


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya with a True i ran 4.25 24/7 with good temps.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Even a $27

 CoolerMaster Hyper212+
will handle a Q9550 @ 4.25. Add a second http://www.svc.com/r4-bmbs-20pk-r0.html in a push/pull setup and you are good to go.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze* 
Yeah, but I tried it with 1.34 Vtt. I got 3.6 stable at 1.26v so I probably had it too high. I thought it worked like Vcore in that if you have a little too much it wont matter. I found 1.26v because 1.24v would not boot so I guess I can try the same thing for 3.8Ghz.

Is auto the same thing as setting it to 0.760 @ 1.2 Vtt when my board shows 0.760v as default? In other words should I bother testing the 0.760 value?

And with IBT, I had times to run at 5 so I guess I need to set it to 50.

IBT 50 pass minimum for me...

And I think ET6 (easytune) will tell you the actual loadup voltages including the Ref's, but Im not sure...

But when set to Auto the board will auto adjust based on your other settings. With alot of the voltages that is why it is so important not to leave them on Auto to prevent overvolting, with the Ref voltages its not as important. Again, its just "fine tuning" the voltages. I believe its actually the signal that we adjust, not even a voltage with Ref's..

I would just keep testing with them at Auto. The less adjustments you make the better for now.
I would leave everything where it is stable at 3.6 and try 3.8, see what happens with a Prime95 Small FFT test...


----------



## Devon

love these motherboards!!!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devon* 
love these motherboards!!!!!

So do I. After a LOT of research over the past couple of weeks I found out there isn't anything for a Socket 1156 that comes close to it.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
So do I. After a LOT of research over the past couple of weeks I found out there isn't anything for a Socket 1156 that comes close to it.

Agreed... I was contemplating a new setup, but really no point... Not like there is a huge performance jump comparing the two....

Im gona hang on to this old hardware a bit longer


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
nub










How dare you.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
i Never knew my name was a tag lol. Nice. I did spend a lot of time here with NoGuru, ACHILEE5, TwoCables, Grishkathefool and good old legend dennyb. Great times. Hope all is well guy's. And nice to see the new faces. Well, maybe not so new. New to me anyway lol as ive not been on this thread for a while









I will get to the bottom of this mystery!


----------



## Cool Blaze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
IBT 50 pass minimum for me...

And I think ET6 (easytune) will tell you the actual loadup voltages including the Ref's, but Im not sure...

But when set to Auto the board will auto adjust based on your other settings. With alot of the voltages that is why it is so important not to leave them on Auto to prevent overvolting, with the Ref voltages its not as important. Again, its just "fine tuning" the voltages. I believe its actually the signal that we adjust, not even a voltage with Ref's..

I would just keep testing with them at Auto. The less adjustments you make the better for now.
I would leave everything where it is stable at 3.6 and try 3.8, see what happens with a Prime95 Small FFT test...

ET6 Shows the value to be 0.760 for the refs. When I set it to auto. It could just be the default for the program. Are you sure it auto adjusts based on other settings? When I set 0.760 for MHC ref. for 3.625Ghz, it passed 50 IBT tests. I could have just been testing it for auto, so I guess ill bump it up one notch and test with IBT for 50 tests and then 12 hours of prim95.









I tried 3.875Ghz (refs @ auto) and 1.28 Vtt did the best passing 15 test of FFTs. One value lower and higher failed quickly.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze* 
ET6 Shows the value to be 0.760 for the refs. When I set it to auto. It could just be the default for the program. Are you sure it auto adjusts based on other settings? When I set 0.760 for MHC ref. for 3.625Ghz, it passed 50 IBT tests. I could have just been testing it for auto, so I guess ill bump it up one notch and test with IBT for 50 tests and then 12 hours of prim95.









I tried 3.875Ghz (refs @ auto) and 1.28 Vtt did the best passing 15 test of FFTs. One value lower and higher failed quickly.

Try it at Auto on the Refs and 1.30 VTT and see what happens...

The rest of your voltages look good for those settings.

Maybe also try messing with the FSB/Multi.. Like a 11x or 12x multi and adjust the FSB, 333 x 11 =







Math wasnt my strong suite


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 








How dare you.










I will get to the bottom of this mystery!


----------



## DJ4g63t

Hey PapaSmurf I've been using your HyperPi 32m tip to try and push my stable oc a bit farther and after passing a few 32m test's I went and tried a P95 blend test and failed in one minute. Whats the deal with that? lol


----------



## Cool Blaze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Try it at Auto on the Refs and 1.30 VTT and see what happens...

The rest of your voltages look good for those settings.

Maybe also try messing with the FSB/Multi.. Like a 11x or 12x multi and adjust the FSB, 333 x 11 =







Math wasnt my strong suite









Shouldn't I just trying and get the refs from the stable 3.625Ghz like you said before?

I tried 1.30 Vtt it did worse than 1.28 Vtt and about the same as 1.26 Vtt @ 3.875Ghz with refs. at auto.

I'm pretty sure higher FSB wont help because there is a FSB wall on this chip somewhere between 320 and 400, but ill try it out 333 x 11.5 = 3.8Ghz. Now is this because it's better to have a 1:1 ratio on the ram or something like that? I remember reading something about that. CPU Terminator (Vtt) is the one I need to increase when I try more FSB right?

Ok, I just tried 11.5 x 333 with 1.28-1.34 Vtt and I got 1 BSOD and 3 lock ups.


----------



## Kurai169

I can't seem to get my e8400 to run orthos past 3.85Ghz. I updated cooling as I was running stock Intel hsf and I saw a 20C drop after switching to the Enzotech Extreme-X. The downside is I can't seem to get it to run any faster and still pass Orthos. RAM runs stable at 480, I've tried the templates for 445x9 and I can get into Windows but get an instant fail in Orthos.

CPU = E8400
Motherboard = EP45-UD3R
BIOS Version = F12
Ram = G-Skill F2-6400CL4-2GBPI-B

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.84Ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 480
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: Auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 960
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 
tRCD ................................: 
tRP..................................: 
tRAS.................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 
tWTR.................................: 
tWR..................................: 
tRFC.................................: 
tRTP.................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore...........1.225V...........: 1.35
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: Auto
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: Auto
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.00
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 
Does the Noctua NH-D14 fit on the UD3P?

Last test I saw put the Cooler Master 212 Plus as the better air cooler and the CM212+ is somewhere in the $30 range


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze*


Shouldn't I just trying and get the refs from the stable 3.625Ghz like you said before?

I tried 1.30 Vtt it did worse than 1.28 Vtt and about the same as 1.26 Vtt @ 3.875Ghz with refs. at auto.

I'm pretty sure higher FSB wont help because there is a FSB wall on this chip somewhere between 320 and 400, but ill try it out 333 x 11.5 = 3.8Ghz. Now is this because it's better to have a 1:1 ratio on the ram or something like that? I remember reading something about that. CPU Terminator (Vtt) is the one I need to increase when I try more FSB right?

Ok, I just tried 11.5 x 333 with 1.28-1.34 Vtt and I got 1 BSOD and 3 lock ups.


I just recommended the multi/FSB change because sometimes there are spots that the cpu/mobo dont like and changing that may help...

Same with the VTT voltage change, its a process of elimination, take out each variable and go from there.

So start with your stable 3.6 setting with Ref's at auto, raise the CPU Ref one spot & test. Do 50 passes IBT, if no errors then let it run a Prime blend overnight.
Continue this process til stable. Go up 3 spots, if none are stable try going down 1, if thats not stable set it to the default (.760 I think you said)

Then do the same process with the MCH Ref...

It sounds very time consuming, but it may not be IBT stable at many of those settings.
My testing was quick and easy, went up 3 on the CPU Ref and down 2 all unstable, left it at auto. Went up 3 on the MCH Ref, first two were unstable 3rdt was rock solid. Had it done in a night...


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kurai169*


I can't seem to get my e8400 to run orthos past 3.85Ghz. I updated cooling as I was running stock Intel hsf and I saw a 20C drop after switching to the Enzotech Extreme-X. The downside is I can't seem to get it to run any faster and still pass Orthos. RAM runs stable at 480, I've tried the templates for 445x9 and I can get into Windows but get an instant fail in Orthos.



Code:


Code:


CPU = E8400
Motherboard = EP45-UD3R
BIOS Version = F12
Ram = G-Skill F2-6400CL4-2GBPI-B

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.84Ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 480
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 960  
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control I bumped your timings because of the OC on the 800MHz Ram, change back once your cpu OC is Stable
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control <--- Leave it for now

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore...........1.225V...........: 1.35 - 1.40 (test)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.26 - 1.30 (test)
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.34
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.00
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Give that a try and post back... The ones I wrote (test) next to can be rasied if needed. Going to be gaming for a while tonight, so if I dont get back to you I will in the AM......

*I am hoping all the newer members are not coming in blind and have read up on overclocking, there are other settings in bios to disable before overclocking....*


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


i Never knew my name was a tag lol. Nice. I did spend a lot of time here with NoGuru, ACHILEE5, TwoCables, Grishkathefool and good old legend dennyb. Great times. Hope all is well guy's. And nice to see the new faces. Well, maybe not so new. New to me anyway lol as ive not been on this thread for a while










Hi Brad







nice to see you. I still read the thread but rarely post. Yeah those were great times with some really cool guys. Happy to count all of you as my friends


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Hey PapaSmurf I've been using your HyperPi 32m tip to try and push my stable oc a bit farther and after passing a few 32m test's I went and tried a P95 blend test and failed in one minute. Whats the deal with that? lol


I haven't had that happen so I don't know what to tell you. Normally a crash, hard lock or BSOD is lack of vcore, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage.

Yeah thats what happened to me. One core failed after a minute and the other kept on going. No blue screens restarts or lockups at all. I've been folding for 3 hours now and browsing the web with no issues with this new oc. I'll tweak it some more as usual. When you say a ref issue which ref are you talking about MCH ref? Also whats the deal with MCH/DRAM ref? I haven't really mess with that one much. Prime95 blend has always been the hardest test for me to get stable but once I can pass atleast 8-10 hours of it I know I have a pretty solid oc.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Are you folding with the SMP client or the GPU client? If it's the SMP client then don't worry about it. It stresses your system more than Prime does so if can run that okay you are stable and the problem isn't with your system but with Prime. That's one of the reasons I haven't like Prime for quite awhile. Too many false positives.

One of the others posted that info on Prime. I'm not sure specifically which Ref's to tweak as I've never had to do that much of it. I'm sure that one of the others will chime in with their suggestions.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Yeah thats what happened to me. One core failed after a minute and the other kept on going. No blue screens restarts or lockups at all. I've been folding for 3 hours now and browsing the web with no issues with this new oc. I'll tweak it some more as usual. When you say a ref issue which ref are you talking about MCH ref? Also whats the deal with MCH/DRAM ref? I haven't really mess with that one much. Prime95 blend has always been the hardest test for me to get stable but once I can pass atleast 8-10 hours of it I know I have a pretty solid oc.


Same here, took me a lot of headache before finally getting it, would pass 10+ of small fft but would fail blend...

tweaking the Ref's got me stable... Would constantly fail core 2 on a blend, MCH ref adjustment got it stable 12+ Prime blend...

But had to start from a lower stable OC to find the sweet spot of the Ref voltages..


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Are you folding with the SMP client or the GPU client? If it's the SMP client then don't worry about it. It stresses your system more than Prime does so if can run that okay you are stable and the problem isn't with your system but with Prime. That's one of the reasons I haven't like Prime for quite awhile. Too many false positives.

One of the others posted that info on Prime. I'm not sure specifically which Ref's to tweak as I've never had to do that much of it. I'm sure that one of the others will chime in with their suggestions.


I must be using the SMP client as its only using the cpu and no gpu at all. I'm a folding noob lol. It did take some tweaking to get this oc to pass HyperPi 32m.

Im tired I'll tweak more tomorrow.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The SMP client would use all of the cores available. There is also a console client that would only use 1 core. To run SMP you have to modify the startup command to include the -smp switch otherwise it only uses 1 core and isn't as stressfull on the system.


----------



## whipple16

Thanks for the tip about folding will prove your oc stable. I never really stress test after I up my clock but I have been folding with smp for almost 48 hour now. With all 4 cores at 100% and temps never going above 50 on any of the cores I'm gonna assume my oc is stable

Pretty good considering I only have my fans on my rad running at half speed


----------



## whipple16

And DJ4. I'm pretty sire your just using the normal [email protected] client. The smp client is a fairly detailed install so it's not something you will set up on accident. Also when you fold it will only use CPU or gpu. It won't use some CPU and some gpu. It's one or the other depending on what client you downloaded


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's good to hear. I can't wait to get my Q9550 so I can put my Q6600 back in my folding system. Folding on a dual core E6420 @ 3.2GHz doesn't get a lot accomplished.


----------



## whipple16

I can't wait for you to get a Q9550 again too!! When you do I'm gonna have to pick your brain about how to get mine stable at 4ghz+.









I just started folding again and the ppd upgrade from my old e8400 is great. With a mild 3.6 I'm getting almost 10,000 ppd according to hfm.net


----------



## PapaSmurf

Here's the MIT I used for 4.25GHz on my old one with 1066 ram. But there are a several people here who know these things a LOT better than I do.

CPU = Q9550 EO 1.2250 vid
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P v1.6
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = 2x2GB G-Skill PC2-8500 (the blue ones) F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25 (500x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control...............: Unchanged

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control 
tRRD.................................: 4 
tWTR.................................: 4 
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.2250V..........: 1.3375 (1.296 win load)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.34
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.59
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.848

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.928
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.15
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.08
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.91
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## whipple16

Awesome! Thanks alot. I always thought that my ram was holding me back but I'm pretty sure I have the same g skill (the blue ones)









I'll try it out when I get home tomorrow and let you know how it goes


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whipple16*


Awesome! Thanks alot. I always thought that my ram was holding me back but I'm pretty sure I have the same g skill (the blue ones)









I'll try it out when I get home tomorrow and let you know how it goes


Post up your MIT and VID for the Q95


----------



## Mailyfesux

Can anybody help me increase my cpu clock to 4ghz? I can't get it stable over 3.78ghz.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mailyfesux*


Can anybody help me increase my cpu clock to 4ghz? I can't get it stable over 3.78ghz.


Definitely, fill out this form and post it here, also post your chip's VID


----------



## MM-K

Has anyone tried the Thermalright HR-05 to cool down the chipset? Does it fit alright?


----------



## Cool Blaze

I set one ref to auto and raised the other ref. by one each time for 3 values for each ref. All of them passed 50 tests with IBT v2.5 with default settings. Just cant seem to find the refs for when I need them at higher frequencies (i.e. 3.875Ghz).


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze*


I set one ref to auto and raised the other ref. by one each time for 3 values for each ref. All of them passed 50 tests with IBT v2.5 with default settings. Just cant seem to find the refs for when I need them at higher frequencies (i.e. 3.875Ghz).



Run a Prime Blend test at the first spot above .760.... If that passes error free try the same thing with the MCH Ref, 10+ hours blend, if both are stable bump back to 3.875..

You know there may be a possibility that your chip just wont do 3.875... Not every cpu clocks the same.... You may need to try 3.875 with more Cpu voltage, go up to 1.40 - 1.42


----------



## cr1

What's wrong with this bios?

Sometimes when I enter the bios/setup, all of my 'saved' profiles are gone, nothing but empty slots...even though all of the overclock values are still there...

It's very weird-


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr1*


What's wrong with this bios?

Sometimes when I enter the bios/setup, all of my 'saved' profiles are gone, nothing but empty slots...even though all of the overclock values are still there...

It's very weird-


If its just not there sometimes just hit escape and chose not to save and exit, reboot and see if they are there..

If it apears after the reboot it just failed to load your saved bios...

I have had that happen a couple times...

Have you recently done a bios update?

Have you ever changed the battery?


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


If its just not there sometimes just hit escape and chose not to save and exit, reboot and see if they are there..

If it apears after the reboot it just failed to load your saved bios...

I have had that happen a couple times...

Have you recently done a bios update?

Have you ever changed the battery?


-I rebooted a couple of times, still not there-

-I did flash the bios about a month ago, but I 'saved' at least #2 (bios) profiles-

-The battery _might_ be low (I'll need to get it on a multimeter)...but if the voltage was so low that the profiles could not be saved, wouldn't the overclock values returned to the 'default' settings?

--Just a thought, aren't there #2 bios chips on this board...maybe it decided to boot from the other bios chip, and the profiles are on it....I know I can manually go back-and-forth from the #2 bios chips on my maximus2 board-


----------



## 10acjed

Not sure... Was just a thought... But a battery is a couple bucks at any local Walgreens/CVS/Walmart. Never hurts to throw a new one in now and then.

Does it ever come back, or do you have to redo it and resave?


----------



## cr1

The overclock values are still there, so I just F11, name it and save it-


----------



## 10acjed

I know I had a similar problem once, and I think it just worked itself out cause I just cant seem to remember what I did.. I am thinking it was an issue with a bios setting and it just failed to load bios, there is a red screen you cant miss when it happens


----------



## q6600nut

Considering EP45-UD3L to replace current dead MB?

What do you guys think?

Cannot find the ud3p in stock anywhere, EP45-UD3L is about all I can find on amazon for $90.


----------



## 10acjed

The UD3L is the sam basic setup, just has a 4 pin rather than 8 pin cpu connection, and a less effective/flashy NB cooling. My friend runs a Q6600 on it @ 3.4 all day, its my old cpu so the 3.4 is all she will do, been tested on 3 boards now.

I had a "L" at first, ran my Q9550 at 3.9 no problem....


----------



## cr1

@10acjed

It seems okay now....maybe just another pc mystery-


----------



## q6600nut

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
The UD3L is the sam basic setup, just has a 4 pin rather than 8 pin cpu connection, and a less effective/flashy NB cooling. My friend runs a Q6600 on it @ 3.4 all day, its my old cpu so the 3.4 is all she will do, been tested on 3 boards now.

I had a "L" at first, ran my Q9550 at 3.9 no problem....

IM just looking to take q6600 to 3.6ghz thats it should do taht right?

1.20 VID


----------



## Wiremaster

Sorry for interrupting your exchange.

Could someone post their settings for an E5200 at 3.75-4.00? I'd like to see what people are doing to get that stable.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 
Sorry for interrupting your exchange.

Could someone post their settings for an E5200 at 3.75-4.00? I'd like to see what people are doing to get that stable.

Damn you!!! LOL, just kidding...

Here is the MIT from a page or two back from Cool Breez's 3.625 settings..

Code:



Code:


CPU = Intel Pentium E5200
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = CM2X2048 - 6400C5 (2x2Gb)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 12
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.625Ghz (290x12.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 300
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: n/a
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 696
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.300v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.260v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.380v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.570v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.900v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

reference your RAM for its needed settings for timings and voltage and change those accordingly...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *q6600nut* 
IM just looking to take q6600 to 3.6ghz thats it should do taht right?

1.20 VID

Yeah that should be doable. I dont know the downside of the 4 pin cpu power compared to the 8 pin, I just remember reading it may hinder some CPU's...


----------



## q6600nut

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Damn you!!! LOL, just kidding...

Here is the MIT from a page or two back from Cool Breez's 3.625 settings..

Code:



Code:


CPU = Intel Pentium E5200
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = CM2X2048 - 6400C5 (2x2Gb)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 12
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.625Ghz (290x12.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 300
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: n/a
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 696
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.300v
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.260v
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570v
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.380v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.570v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.900v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

reference your RAM for its needed settings for timings and voltage and change those accordingly...

Yeah that should be doable. I dont know the downside of the 4 pin cpu power compared to the 8 pin, I just remember reading it may hinder some CPU's...

that was another concern, why only a 4 pin? Not even sure my power supply can supply 4 pin, believe its 8 pin for CPU


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *q6600nut* 
that was another concern, why only a 4 pin? Not even sure my power supply can supply 4 pin, believe its 8 pin for CPU











Notice the CPU Power connection has an 8 pin and a 4 pin plug... Whether or not you still have that cord is another story...

I dont know why they only use the 4 pin on that board, but I dont think it will give you any trouble...

You could post a Wanted thread here and see if anyone is going to be getting rid of their UD3p/R.


----------



## PDXMark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *q6600nut* 
that was another concern, why only a 4 pin? Not even sure my power supply can supply 4 pin, believe its 8 pin for CPU

That 8-pin should snap in half?

The 2x4-pin, other wise called "8 pin" is for QX[Extreme] CPU's. The 8 pins are not needed for normal Quad or Dual core Intels. From what I've read, it wont hurt the CPU as long as voltages are correct. I might be slightly off, but the difference in 4 pin to 8 pin is 12V(4-pin) or 24V(8-pin). A Q9650 can be OC'ed over 4GHz on one 12V line just fine!


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 









Notice the CPU Power connection has an 8 pin and a 4 pin plug... Whether or not you still have that cord is another story...

I dont know why they only use the 4 pin on that board, but I dont think it will give you any trouble...

You could post a Wanted thread here and see if anyone is going to be getting rid of their UD3p/R.

Well, you can put a 8pin into a 4pin I've done it with my UD3L. 4 pin is used for lower end models of motherboards so they cant provide as many power phases (4 on L vs 6 on R/P).More phases usually help a lot with Quad Overclocking.


----------



## radaja

my antec 400W psu only had a 4 pin power plug and i used it for about a month with
my UD3P and Q9650 and was able to do 4.5GHz with ease.when i finally got my 750W
the only difference was less vcore required for the same OC(high amp single rail)so power
was most likely stronger and better than my 400W antec.


----------



## 10acjed

I got 4.0GHz out of my Q9550 on the UD3L, I couldnt get it Prime blend stable and thought it was because of the 4 pin rather than the 8 pin. When I got this UD3P I ran into the same issue, thought it was the cpu...
Messing with Ref voltages got me all stable....

So I think the UD3L could have done the same thing...

There are a few things missing in the bios as well, no extreme memory profile, no clock skews.

But the chipset is the same... I am sure it can push a Q6600 to 3.6...


----------



## radaja

EDIT:nevermind


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM-K* 
Has anyone tried the Thermalright HR-05 to cool down the chipset? Does it fit alright?

The HR-05 SLI/IFX and HR-05 IFX will fit both the south and north bridges of the UD3R/P boards. Neither are listed as computable with the standard HR-05 or the HR-05 SLI. See this post for more information.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *q6600nut* 
Considering EP45-UD3L to replace current dead MB?

What do you guys think?

Cannot find the ud3p in stock anywhere, EP45-UD3L is about all I can find on amazon for $90.

There are UD3P's in the MarketPlace here at OCN that you could pick up for about the same price.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 
And DJ4. I'm pretty sire your just using the normal [email protected] client. The smp client is a fairly detailed install so it's not something you will set up on accident. Also when you fold it will only use CPU or gpu. It won't use some CPU and some gpu. It's one or the other depending on what client you downloaded

You are right my friend. It only uses one core and seems to bounce the load between both cores but doesn't use them both at the same time.

I'm just going to enjoy my stable 4.33GHz oc for the time being. It was becoming pretty time consuming trying to get stable at anything higher. I'm not throwing in the towel just yet guys lol I know this chip has a lot more in it


----------



## Cool Blaze

Ok, I got 3.75Ghz stable by raising the Vcore to 1.4v (CPU-Z shows 1.36v @ load). I tried for 3.875Ghz @ 1.425v but it it failed any tests quickly. How much voltage is too much for this chip? Intel says 1.36v but if this $38 processor burns out in a few years I don't care. If I can't raise the Vcore too much more then I will probably try to find the refs. @ 3.75Ghz.

Take a look Wiremaster. I am also trying to OC my e5200.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze*


Ok, I got 3.75Ghz stable by raising the Vcore to 1.4v (CPU-Z shows 1.36v). I tried for 3.875Ghz @ 1.425v but it it failed any tests quickly. How much voltage is too much for this chip? Intel says 1.36v but if this $38 processor burns out in a few years I don't care. If I can't raise the Vcore too much more then I will probably try to find the refs. @ 3.75Ghz.

Take a look Wiremaster. I am also trying to OC my e5200.


Keep raising VCore until your temps hit 75-80 in prime, that's the vcore limit.


----------



## Cool Blaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Keep raising VCore until your temps hit 75-80 in prime, that's the vcore limit.


How long has that E7200 @ 4.655Ghz lasted you?


----------



## 10acjed

Intel's VID range is 1.3625, the max "safe" voltage on the data sheets is 1.45v...

1.45v includes voltage spikes of .05 between idle & load transitions...

But it is a $38 cpu, so go for it..


----------



## freakb18c1

anyone need ram i have 8 gigs of this will sell 4gb kits @ 65 a set

http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CC4Q8wIwAg#


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
anyone need ram i have 8 gigs of this will sell 4gb kits @ 65 a set


Thats some sexy ram... I got a 4gb kit of it from compusa while I was waiting on my RMA from OCZ... I RMA'd a set of PC8000 (DDR2 1000) and got 8500 in return from OCZ, I ended up keeping the Reapers cause I liked the look a little better...


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze* 
How long has that E7200 @ 4.655Ghz lasted you?

I had it 4.4 24/7 with just vcore, fsb and mch raised. I had it on there for 4 months them I got a q66, but its still running strong in a different rig at 3Ghz(mobo is limited)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
anyone need ram i have 8 gigs of this will sell 4gb kits @ 65 a set

http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CC4Q8wIwAg#

No, but if you have a sale thread here I will bump the crap out of it.









I may RMA the TeamGroups soon and sell them. Just need to get around to it.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
anyone need ram i have 8 gigs of this will sell 4gb kits @ 65 a set

http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CC4Q8wIwAg#

If only it was 1200mhz...they look quite noce though...


----------



## Kurai169

Big thanks to 10acjed! the system is running stable at 4.005Ghz with the settings in the m.i.t. you linked. May push her tonight to see if i can hit 4.38Ghz.


----------



## Zippy476

I just got this board in, How do you reset the bios to default on this board. I don't want to put my proc and mem in and have them blow up because of voltage settings.

Thanks.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 
I just got this board in, How do you reset the bios to default on this board. I don't want to put my proc and mem in and have them blow up because of voltage settings.

Thanks.

Remove the battery under the PCIex slot, then short the CMOS reset jumper(its to the left of the bottom right motherboard mount) for about 15 seconds then put the battery back in, that should do it.


----------



## Zippy476

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Remove the battery under the PCIex slot, then short the CMOS reset jumper(its to the left of the bottom right motherboard mount) for about 15 seconds then put the battery back in, that should do it.

OK I found it, There are only two prongs and there isn't a jumper on it. Do I need to get and jumper and stick it on there?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kurai169* 
Big thanks to 10acjed! the system is running stable at 4.005Ghz with the settings in the m.i.t. you linked. May push her tonight to see if i can hit 4.38Ghz.

Glad to hear it.. Stick around, this is a fun thread...


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 
OK I found it, There are only two prongs and there isn't a jumper on it. Do I need to get and jumper and stick it on there?

Oh no no, just short the two prongs with a knife or a thin Flathead screwdriver or something like that.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 
OK I found it, There are only two prongs and there isn't a jumper on it. Do I need to get and jumper and stick it on there?

I use a screwdriver, just make sure it makes connection with both pins and your good.. Works like a charm









Beat to the punch by B7ADE


----------



## Zippy476

I do have jumps just lying around. Would a jumper work?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 
I do have jumps just lying around. Would a jumper work?

It should, just be sure to pull it out before booting.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 
I do have jumps just lying around. Would a jumper work?

Of coarse it would...


----------



## Wiremaster

Well, 10acjed, it works, but the temps rise into the high 60's and it's not folding-stable. Meh. 3.33GHz is fine for me.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That's good to hear. I can't wait to get my Q9550 so I can put my Q6600 back in my folding system. Folding on a dual core E6420 @ 3.2GHz doesn't get a lot accomplished.

Let me know how it is, I'm sorry I didn't get that VID info before I took the computer down. lol

I would love to see how my chip and motherboard do when you guys beat it up. I never overvolted the chip so I'm curious to see what it will do.


----------



## Cool Blaze

So now that I figured out that the limiting factor was Vcore, then dose that mean that if I take it to 4Ghz I will likely not need to mess with the refs?

I'm thinking of getting a Core i7 950 or one of the unlocked ones--the 870k I believe--not sure which is better with overclocking in the equation. I don't know much about the i3's and i5's so i might consider one of those. I'll take a look at the quads as well. I want to practice overclocking this cheapo before I go and burn up the $300 one. These Intel chips have more headroom than Yao Ming's doorways, so i see no reason not to OC it. Anyone have any ideas on which X58 motherboard to get? I would like to stay under $250. Should I just stick with the 1366 ram, or is there a decent performance jump with say the overclocked sticks @ 2000Mhz+ (3 x 2Gb)? I might just see what kind of performance I can get out of my current chip and just upgrade the video card. I will probably get a 6850, that seems to have the biggest bang for the buck. I wonder how much I gain from the i7 @ 3.8Ghz or so with the 6850 vs the E5200 @ at least 3.75Ghz with the 6850?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
anyone need ram i have 8 gigs of this will sell 4gb kits @ 65 a set

http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CC4Q8wIwAg#

You have no idea how much I need some. PM coming your way and I hope they aren't sold.


----------



## whipple16

Papasmurf - wasn't able to get 500fsb with the settings in your mit but i was for the first time able to get it *over 4GHz!!* the vid on my card is 1.3 so that might have something to do with it.

im gonna keep trying and see how far i can go.

so far im stable with [email protected] smp - 100% load @ 44c highest core!


----------



## freakb18c1

1.3vid .. 4.25 ghz needs 1.408real 1.42500ish in bios to be 100% stable


----------



## whipple16

in the mit i got from papasmurf he says the vid on his chip is 1.225 and he set the vcore at 1.3375 (1.296 in windows) and that got him 4.25
my vid is 1.3 and set vcore at 1.3375 and its stable at 4.0

when i try 500fsb it i freezes and gives a quick bsod when trying to load windows. not sure how comfortable in am setting the vcore over 1.4 but maybe ill give it a shot just to see if i can get it to boot and be semi stable.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

XtremeCuztoms Style..... FTW...


----------



## Dilyn

Forgive my leet when I say that that is ta win-ness.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


XtremeCuztoms Style..... FTW...


You have some skills....

On another issue, I cant for the life of me get this ***** USB stick to boot... Tried every boot option in the bios, reformated, re did the Floppy Image deal and followed every step...

Anyone ever flashed there vid card using a USB with this board?

I know it works, use to do it on my FTW all the time









Here is the method I am using, and below is a pic of my USB formated for the flash... Just wont boot to it...
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1498...ml#post5217493


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whipple16*


in the mit i got from papasmurf he says the vid on his chip is 1.225 and he set the vcore at 1.3375 (1.296 in windows) and that got him 4.25
my vid is 1.3 and set vcore at 1.3375 and its stable at 4.0

when i try 500fsb it i freezes and gives a quick bsod when trying to load windows. not sure how comfortable in am setting the vcore over 1.4 but maybe ill give it a shot just to see if i can get it to boot and be semi stable.


need some skewage!

set 50ps on mch skew should atleast get ya to windows


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

motherboard tray's made by ghost2501 here on OCN..


----------



## Dilyn

How many pretty pennies did that cost you?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


How many pretty pennies did that cost you?


mine was 35.00.
next one is gonna be slightly bigger, a different color, and mirror inlays with acrylic so might be a little more


----------



## Dilyn

Wow.
That's REALLY nice, especially for $35.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

send ghost2501 a PM... give him some ideas what ur looking for and stuff and he can quote u a price. he can make them so they can be mounting inside a case or like mine just to sit on the table. i added small rubber bumper feet to the bottom to keep it off the table a little.........


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


You have some skills....

On another issue, I cant for the life of me get this ***** USB stick to boot... Tried every boot option in the bios, reformated, re did the Floppy Image deal and followed every step...

Anyone ever flashed there vid card using a USB with this board?

I know it works, use to do it on my FTW all the time









Here is the method I am using, and below is a pic of my USB formated for the flash... Just wont boot to it...
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1498...ml#post5217493


Yes I have done it but it was so long ago me forget








I do know it works though. Might want to try and post in the HDD section, IDK.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


You have some skills....

On another issue, I cant for the life of me get this ***** USB stick to boot... Tried every boot option in the bios, reformated, re did the Floppy Image deal and followed every step...

Anyone ever flashed there vid card using a USB with this board?

I know it works, use to do it on my FTW all the time









Here is the method I am using, and below is a pic of my USB formated for the flash... Just wont boot to it...
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1498...ml#post5217493


Are you trying to use a front case USB port? I've run into that causing a problem at times trying to run Linux from a flash drive. If so, you might want to try one of the ports on the back I/O panel that is soldered directly to the mobo.

Also make sure you have USB Storage enabled at the bottom of Integrated Peripherals Bios Menu.

Those are the only two things I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## whipple16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


need some skewage!

set 50ps on mch skew should atleast get ya to windows


thanks for the advice. i never messed with those settings before but im gonna do some reading about it and see what i can come up with.

still wouldn't boot at 500 but im still not giving up... well i am for the night but tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whipple16*


thanks for the advice. i never messed with those settings before but im gonna do some reading about it and see what i can come up with.

still wouldn't boot at 500 but im still not giving up... well i am for the night but tomorrow is a new day!


Can you list the rest of your Voltages and settings?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


You have some skills....

On another issue, I cant for the life of me get this ***** USB stick to boot... Tried every boot option in the bios, reformated, re did the Floppy Image deal and followed every step...

Anyone ever flashed there vid card using a USB with this board?

I know it works, use to do it on my FTW all the time









Here is the method I am using, and below is a pic of my USB formated for the flash... Just wont boot to it...
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1498...ml#post5217493


Well I used the HP Disk Boot utility with Win 98 files, if you want I can upload them for you.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Well I used the HP Disk Boot utility with Win 98 files, if you want I can upload them for you.


Yeah that would be cool... I'd hate to have to go buy a damn floppy just for this.... If you could give some tips on how to do it that would be cool too...

I PM'd chickeninferno maybe he can shed some light on it...

I am using the back USB, USB HD enabled in bios ( I run a WD Passport for movies) and tried hitting F12 and chose every option to boot from... Only one that makes a difference is the CD, then I get the "Press Any Key To Boot From CD..) but it just flashes quick cause there is no bootable cd in...

USB is formatted in FAT32

PS: off to bed now... Work tomorrow, see you guys then when I am slacking off and posting here


----------



## NoGuru

Here is HP boot just use your boot files.

or try these


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Yeah that would be cool... I'd hate to have to go buy a damn floppy just for this.... If you could give some tips on how to do it that would be cool too...

I PM'd chickeninferno maybe he can shed some light on it...

I am using the back USB, USB HD enabled in bios ( I run a WD Passport for movies) and tried hitting F12 and chose every option to boot from... Only one that makes a difference is the CD, then I get the "Press Any Key To Boot From CD..) but it just flashes quick cause there is no bootable cd in...

USB is formatted in FAT32

PS: off to bed now... Work tomorrow, see you guys then when I am slacking off and posting here


Here's how to make it bootable:

Download this: http://www41.zippyshare.com/d/637032...2/63703260.rar (I am able to provide a .zip version upon request)
Extract these files to a location of your choosing (you can even change the folder name) - it contains everything you need and more.








Open the folder containing the extracted files
Now open the folder named "HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool"
Run the setup file that is located in this folder
Finish the installation
Attach a USB flash drive
Run the "HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool" file that should now be on the Desktop
Select "Quick Format"
Select "Create a DOS startup disk"
Click the button with the three dots "..." that is to the right of the text box that became accessible after selecting "Create a DOS startup disk"
Navigate to the folder where you extracted that .rar (or .zip) file
Select the folder called "USB image w7" (this folder is located inside of the folder where all of the extracted files are)
Click OK
Now make absolutely sure that your USB flash drive is recognized by this "HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool" (it shows it at the top of its little window)
Click Start
Click Yes to confirm that you really want to do this (that is, if you're 100% sure)
Depending on your USB flash drive, this should only take a few seconds, but the progress bar does not progress smoothly.
When it finishes, it displays a results window. Click OK on that window
Click "Close" on this format tool program
*Important: *Manually open up the "USB image w7" folder using Windows (so access it via My Computer, or via Windows Explorer - whichever way you prefer, really)
*Important: *Copy the "AUTOEXEC.BAT" file (yours may just display as "AUTOEXEC" due to however you have Windows configured)
*Important: *Paste this Autoexec file to the USB flash drive (the drive will appear to be empty before pasting it)
Then to boot from the USB flash drive, just press F12 during the POST, and then choose USB HDD.


----------



## B7ADE

^ Gotta love minions!


----------



## whipple16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Can you list the rest of your Voltages and settings?



Code:


Code:


CPU = Q9550 EO 1.3 vid
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P v1.6
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = 2x2GB G.Skill PC2-8000 @471MHz

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25 (500x8.5)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control...............: Unchanged

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.2250V..........: 1.3375 (1.328 in cpu-z)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.34
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.59
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.848

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.928
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.15
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.91
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

i cant get it to boot at 500 but with everything the same im stable at 471

Im pretty sure my RAM is the weakest link









this is the ram i have 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231145

but cpu-z shows it as 6400???


----------



## PapaSmurf

Since it needs 2.1 to 2.2vdimm to run at it's rated 1066 speed the SPD is coded for 800 since the SPD can NOT set the vdimm, only the speed of the ram. That is common for ram that runs with a higher vdimm than the Jedec standard to ensure that the system will at least post and enable you to get into the bios to configure the more aggressive settings. That ram should work up through 550 fsb at the 2.00D divider though.

For whatever reason the person who purchased my old Q9550 that MIT came from wasn't able to get it to run at 4.25 on his UD3P either using those settings. I have no idea why though. I should have my Q9550 tomorrow morning and hopefully I can get some useful information from it on this board. Unfortunately the MFT was corrupted on my data drive so until I can get it fixed or recover the data from it I don't have access to any of the data files or MIT's I had from the time I used it. If I can't restore the MFT I'll probably have to wait until next week for a new drive to get here to use to recover the files from it. I simply don't have enough free space to recover 1.6TB's of data until them.


----------



## whipple16

alright thanks for the explanation about the RAM...

Im gonna keep messing with it tomorrow and see what i can come up with. Im pretty happy to actually have my first 4GHz OC and i already want more









good luck with the data recovery!


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 
alright thanks for the explanation about the RAM...

Im gonna keep messing with it tomorrow and see what i can come up with. Im pretty happy to actually have my first 4GHz OC and i already want more









good luck with the data recovery!

I will post a few MIT's for you tonight, I have all my benching settings saved in different profiles so I will look at them tonigh and write them down.

I can post/bench at:
515
520
525
530

The higher you go the more cpu volts & vtt volts you need tho, I think for 530 I needed 1.5v bios, and it wasnt stable, but just long enough to get a SuprPI run for HWBot....

I ran PC8000 before and have come to the conclusion that its just sticks that wont do 1066 so they configure it at 1000MHz, but it should have no issue running at 500FSB with a 2.00 devider (1:1 = 1000MHz)

Thanks NoGuru & TwoCables for the USB boot help.. I will try to get to it tonight, but the inlaws are in town so my PC time is limited this week









I have this 295 coop FTW, but its not stable at the FTW clocks, I dont feel like going through the trouble of RMA so I am just going to flash it to the SC clocks. I am planning on selling it and grabbing a Giga 470GTX SOC with the aftermarket fan.
I like this 295, just would rather have a DX11 card with voltage tweaking options. I am reading up on that card and people are hitting 800/1600 on it with a slight voltage increase...


----------



## NoGuru

That's the second time I have heard of problems with the clocks on the coop FTW.
Ditch the Bit*h.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
That's the second time I have heard of problems with the clocks on the coop FTW.
Ditch the Bit*h.

Yeah, I got it from a guy here who said he didnt have any problems with it. He is more than willing to do the RMA, but that means I am cardless for 3 or more weeks.
I am running it right now at 621c/1332s/1080m with no issues, I figure flash it to the SC clocks of 602/1296/1026 and call it a SuperClocked...

Still debating it all tho... Maybe not being able to flash it is telling me something..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Well the Q9550 arrived this morning. 1.2625 vid which isn't quite as good as my old one's 1.2250, but not that bad. Since I don't have any ram but PC2-6400, and the best of it only OC's to about 975 or so I can't do a lot of OC work yet, but I did get it to 4Gig fairly easily with 1.32vcore in the bios so I'm optimistic. Passes HyperPi 8m, but that's without a lot of tweaking. Temps are excellent on it though. It appears to run a bit cooler than the old one did, or maybe I just mounted the Hyper 212+ a bit better this time. Who knows.

Anyway, here's a quick CPU-Z from the first run. Once I get the from freak in a few days I can see what she's got.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1477298


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Well the Q9550 arrived this morning. 1.2625 vid which isn't quite as good as my old one's 1.2250, but not that bad. Since I don't have any ram but PC2-6400, and the best of it only OC's to about 975 or so I can't do a lot of OC work yet, but I did get it to 4Gig fairly easily with 1.32vcore in the bios so I'm optimistic. Passes HyperPi 8m, but that's without a lot of tweaking. Temps are excellent on it though. It appears to run a bit cooler than the old one did, or maybe I just mounted the Hyper 212+ a bit better this time. Who knows.

Anyway, here's a quick CPU-Z from the first run. Once I get the from freak in a few days I can see what she's got.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1477298

I didn't even try for that but you got it to 4ghz already? lol

Any chance you could post an SS of the validation? I can't see that site at work.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eternal7trance* 
I didn't even try for that but you got it to 4ghz already? lol

Any chance you could post an SS of the validation? I can't see that site at work.


After a bit more tweaking I have it HyperPi 32m stable at 4.012GHz. Had to raise the vcore a notch though. Full load temps are only 50-52C in a 73F room. I see some potential here.


----------



## eternal7trance

Aw look at that little chip go. Hopefully you can get it as high as you wanted to. I never touched the voltage so we'll see how it takes it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'll get 4.25 out of it or blow it up trying.


----------



## KingT

PapaSmurf can you update my score @ 4GHz club please..

My post w/ validation & screenshot is @ last page of the thread..

Sorry for interrupt..

CHEERS...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
PapaSmurf can you update my score @ 4GHz club please..

My post w/ validation & screenshot is @ last page of the thread..

Sorry for interrupt..

CHEERS...

I'm working on it. I have to redo both pages to get new information into them due to size limitations so it's going to take a few days.

In the future please keep requests in THAT thread.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
In the future please keep requests in THAT thread.

Yeah damn you!!!









LMAO j/k


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550 EO 1.3 vid
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P v1.6
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = 2x2GB G.Skill PC2-8000 @471MHz

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25 (500x8.5)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control...............: Unchanged

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.2250V..........: 1.3375 (1.328 in cpu-z)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.34
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.59
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.848

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.928
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.15
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.91
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

i cant get it to boot at 500 but with everything the same im stable at 471

Im pretty sure my RAM is the weakest link









this is the ram i have
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231145

but cpu-z shows it as 6400???


Have you tried adjusting your cpu/mch skews yet?


----------



## Dilyn

Who thinks that I can make 4.25 100% stable...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Who thinks that I can make 4.25 100% stable...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *My M.I.T. Settings*

CPU = Intel Xeon E3110 3GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F12
Ram = 4GB (2x2GB) G.SKILL Rip Jaws 1200

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.25 GHz (500x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: (1200) 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual (SPD)

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: (6) 6
tRCD .............................................: (6) 6
tRP............................................... ..: (6) 6
tRAS.............................................. : (18) 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR..........................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR............................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC...........................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP...........................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: (1.125v) 1.45v
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.46v
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.57v
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.46v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: 0.68 @ 1.2 VTT
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: Normal
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: Normal
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.0v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: Normal
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Normal
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Normal


Needs more vcore, fo sho.


----------



## KingT

I was wondering how much does it take NB voltage to hit 500+ MHz FSB on UD3P with a Q9550 as on my P5Q Pro (Pro yeah right) for 506MHz FSB (validation/SuperPI 1M on each core stable) has taken me 1.5V on NB..

CHEERS..


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I was wondering how much does it take NB voltage to hit 500+ MHz FSB on UD3P with a Q9550 as on my P5Q Pro (Pro yeah right) for 506MHz FSB (validation/SuperPI 1M on each core stable) has taken me 1.5V on NB..

CHEERS..


I do it around 1.38 - 1.42 for my benching between 510 - 530


----------



## KingT

That's what I tought..
Maybe I could have lowered it a bit if I had used only one RAM stick..

This Pro(and Pro TURBO) is a piece of s...t in compare to UD3P..

I feel very fortunate for being able to even hit 500+ MHz FSB on it with a C2Q..

With my old E6750 G0 I've hit 533MHz FSB w/ no problem (@ that time my Apacer 800MHZ maxed @ 1066) back in 2008..

But for C2Q is another story..

CHEERS..


----------



## 10acjed

Finally success


















Although flashing my card to lower clocks isnt really a great thing, at least its 100% at its bootup clocks...


----------



## whipple16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Have you tried adjusting your cpu/mch skews yet?


i have tried bumping them both up to 50 and still wont boot windows at 500


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 
i have tried bumping them both up to 50 and still wont boot windows at 500

This is something that freak posted awhile back about the cpu and mch skews. That might help. He really knows these boards.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freak*

really depends anything past 510fsb

but i always used

cpu skew 100
mch skew 50
for anything past 500fsb

i also under volt cpu / mch refs ...duals are weird like that

quads
800/800/50/100 pcie 101 ref 785 / 800
duals
800/800/100/50 pcie 101 ref 745 / 722


----------



## whipple16

thanks for the help. i didn't know much about the skew so i never messed with it but after reading some posts and info i'll try again

also what is freak referring to with the #'s under quads??


----------



## umgill45

Hey guys.

I've been following this thread for a while and I haven't been able to go above 4.05Ghz on my 9650.

Ive posted at 4.5Ghz but never got it prime stable at that speed.

The following are my BIOS settings.
I'd be grateful if you guys can give me some input on how to get a higher overclock.

Quote:

CPU = Q9650 VID 1.15v
Motherboard = UD3P ver 1.1
BIOS Version = F8
Ram = G-skill PC2-8500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.05 Ghz (450x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2: ............................: Disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 ...1080
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: (SPD) Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 13
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.2375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.240
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Normal

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.260
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.825
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.10
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Normal
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.20
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.10
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umgill45* 
Hey guys.

I've been following this thread for a while and I haven't been able to go above 4.05Ghz on my 9650.

Ive posted at 4.5Ghz but never got it prime stable at that speed.

The following are my BIOS settings.
I'd be grateful if you guys can give me some input on how to get a higher overclock.

Thanks in advance.

Have you tried to get 4.2 or 4.3 GHz?
I suggest you try that first and see what your chip likes.
I can tell you your going to need a lot more volts then the ones posted.


----------



## umgill45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Have you tried to get 4.2 or 4.3 GHz?
I suggest you try that first and see what your chip likes.
I can tell you your going to need a lot more volts then the ones posted.

I've tried 1.31 vcore but its not stable.Tried 470 fsb but it not stable.
I've had my system for a long time and haven't got it prime stable above the 455 FSB mark. I've tried tweaking vcores, mch, and the other "main" settings.

I haven't messed with any of the skews though or the "finer" settings.

With 1.23 volts and 4.05Ghz i am 100% prime stable and i played cod for hours and its never crashed. It is my 24/7 setup.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 
thanks for the help. i didn't know much about the skew so i never messed with it but after reading some posts and info i'll try again

also what is freak referring to with the #'s under quads??


Quote:


Originally Posted by *freak*
quads
800/800/50/100 pcie 101 ref 785 / 800

Let's break it down.

CPU Clock Drive.............800
PCI Express Clock Drive.....800
CPU Clock Skew...............50
MCH Clock Skew..............100

PCI Express Frequency.......101

CPU Reference...............785

MCH Reference...............800


----------



## Matth3w

Any suggestions on a starting setting if I upgrade my CPU to a QX9650


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Unfortunately until I can get some 1066 or faster ram in a week or two I won't really be able to find out just what it can do. I'm limited to about 475fsb or so with the 800MHz ram I have now. You know I'll either be braggin' or raggin' on it when that happens.

Anyone have any recommendations on some good 4gig (2x2g)?

Which PNY ram do you have?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
Which PNY ram do you have?

Some of this. I picked it up cheap used for another rig and found it uses some decent Nanya IC's that OC better than my Corsair does. They'll tide me over until the Patriot 1066 from freak shows up.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Let's break it down.

CPU Clock Drive.............800
PCI Express Clock Drive.....800
CPU Clock Skew..............50*
MCH Clock Skew...............100*

PCI Express Frequency.......101

CPU Reference...............785

MCH Reference...............800


fixed^ you had the cpu and mch backwards








btw i shipped your ram out today


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sorry about that. I fixed my original post.

And thanks. I'll let you know when it gets here and how it works out.


----------



## eternal7trance

I kinda miss the old proc and board.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
fixed^ you had the cpu and mch backwards








btw i shipped your ram out today

Did you notice he pulled that quote from one of your previous posts lol? I used the 100 cpu skew and 50 mch skew that you posted before and haven't had any issues. I'm wondering if this may be causing stability issues when I try and get 4.5GHz stable though. Also what exactly does upping the pcie frequency to 101mhz help? I've read a bunch of threads about it and most people say it doesn't help anything


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Did you notice he pulled that quote from one of your previous posts lol? I used the 100 cpu skew and 50 mch skew that you posted before and haven't had any issues. I'm wondering if this may be causing stability issues when I try and get 4.5GHz stable though. Also what exactly does upping the pcie frequency to 101mhz help? I've read a bunch of threads about it and most people say it doesn't help anything










That's a good question, I always leave my PCIe freq at 100mhz for anything I do. I'd like to know what 101mhz would do as well.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Did you notice he pulled that quote from one of your previous posts lol? I used the 100 cpu skew and 50 mch skew that you posted before and haven't had any issues. I'm wondering if this may be causing stability issues when I try and get 4.5GHz stable though. Also what exactly does upping the pcie frequency to 101mhz help? I've read a bunch of threads about it and most people say it doesn't help anything










yea 100 / 50 is for dual core

pcie 101 helps with real high fsb i used to use 102 - 103 ( with the ud3p)

easy way to measure what vcore you will need for 4.5 is to measure what in between what you have stable already..

4.25 1.328

4.30 1.376

4.36 1.408

4.40 1.456

4.5 - 1.52? something along these lines.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Some of this. I picked it up cheap used for another rig and found it uses some decent Nanya IC's that OC better than my Corsair does. They'll tide me over until the Patriot 1066 from freak shows up.

oh cool. i don't have any experience with that particular ram but I was gonna let you know that at least they're Xlr8 800's will run over 1066 easy.

And as for Vcore.... for some ******ed reason the LLC discussion has taken off again and I've been trying to lower my load voltage. What I'm wondering is ~1.38 or ~1.39 safe for idle?


----------



## NoGuru

PCI-E is tied into the NB or MCH, so increasing PCI-E can help stabilize when stressing or going for really really high clocks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


I kinda miss the old proc and board.


I can understand that. But once you get used to the extra power of the i7 you'll get over it.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


yea 100 / 50 is for dual core

pcie 101 helps with real high fsb i used to use 102 - 103 ( with the ud3p)

easy way to measure what vcore you will need for 4.5 is to measure what in between what you have stable already..

4.25 1.328

4.30 1.376

4.36 1.408

4.40 1.456

4.5 - 1.52? something along these lines.



Ok thanks. I can load windows and browse the net and pretty much do everything I normally do on the computer at 4.5Ghz with only 1.376vcore its just that I fail the p95 blend test.

When you up the cpu multi what voltages do you need to tweak to compensate and make it stable? I know my ram is stable at 1000mhz 5-5-5-15 but when I up the multi to 9 to try 4.5GHz I can't pass p95 blend. I was perfectly stable at 4GHz (500x8) with only 1.232vcore (cpu-z) but 4.5 is being stubborn. Right now I'm 4.33GHz stable with 1.328vcore but would like to push ahead a bit more.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


oh cool. i don't have any experience with that particular ram but I was gonna let you know that at least they're Xlr8 800's will run over 1066 easy.


I wish they were the XLR8's. I ran them up to 990 with Memtest with no errors. I could probably OC a bit more than I have so far with them, but I don't feel like taking the time to do it now when I know I'll just have to start over next week when the 1066 from freak shows up. I have to loosen the timings too much to make it worthwhile as I won't be pushing them nearly that much on the other rig.


----------



## NoGuru

DJ, you would most likly need Vcore and maybe MCH if you just raise the Multi.
If you increase FSB you will have to bump VTT.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


DJ, you would most likly need Vcore and maybe MCH if you just raise the Multi.
If you increase FSB you will have to bump VTT.


Thanks. I did up all of those voltages in my brief attempts to make 4.5 stable with no success. I may sit down with a 12 pack tonight and go for it again.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Thanks. I did up all of those voltages in my brief attempts to make 4.5 stable with no success. I may sit down with a 12 pack tonight and go for it again.
















Fun Fact: I have done lots of studies on the effects of beer drinking and OC'ing, and let me tell you, it's the best way to OC.









I will see if I have any old MIT's for you to compare or try.


----------



## Matth3w

Ok i ended up with the q9550. Any suggestions on starting settings to hit at least 4 ghz? Going to be using the xiggy cooler in my sig rig


----------



## PapaSmurf

Here's the MIT I used for 4.25GHz on my old one with 1066 ram. Check the vid of your specific cpu and raise or lower the vcore to account for the difference between the vid of 1.2250 used here and yours. For example if your vid is 1.2650 add .04 to the vcore. That should at least get you started.

If it doesn't work for you fill in your specific settings and vid and post it back here and someone will make some suggestions for you.

CPU = Q9550 EO 1.2250 vid
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P v1.6
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = 2x2GB G-Skill PC2-8500 (the blue ones) F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25 (500x8.5)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control...............: Unchanged

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.2250V..........: 1.3375 (1.296 win load)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.34
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.59
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.848

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.38
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.928
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.15
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.08
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.91
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matth3w* 
Ok i ended up with the q9550. Any suggestions on starting settings to hit at least 4 ghz? Going to be using the xiggy cooler in my sig rig

yea easy.. also it depends on the chip if its a super low vid its gonna run alot hotter then a 1.200vid - 1.2750 vid


----------



## Matth3w

Thanks for the info. Its been awhile since i overclocked...vid is found in cpuz or bios? I will let you guys know when i get it. Id love to buy a cooler prelapped or pay someone to lap because im too impatient


----------



## grillinman

Use CoreTemp for your vid.

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
yea easy.. also it depends on the chip if its a super low vid its gonna run alot hotter then a 1.200vid - 1.2750 vid

Hm I did not know the lower the vid the hotter a chip will run. Thats good to know for some reason I'm sure lol


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matth3w* 
Thanks for the info. Its been awhile since i overclocked...vid is found in cpuz or bios? I will let you guys know when i get it. Id love to buy a cooler prelapped or pay someone to lap because im too impatient

core temp or in bios








the best vids are like 1.200 / 1.212 they are good for 4.5 and run super cool and dont need water.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Hm I did not know the lower the vid the hotter a chip will run. Thats good to know for some reason I'm sure lol

well not all the time but low low vids like 1.1x are usually hot. but then again i had like......... 5 q9550s from low to high vids the best chip i had was a 1.2750 vid i should have never sold it!


----------



## Matth3w

And i don't want to go over 80 degrees during stress testing?


----------



## grillinman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matth3w* 
And i don't want to go over 80 degrees during stress testing?

In a perfect world you don't want to go over 50 degrees!









But seriously I would be surprised if you went to 80. You said in another thread that you were going to add a fan to you Xiggy, did you do that?

I think you should try to keep it under 70 and I doubt you'll have a problem with that.


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah, I like chips to be around the 1.23 ish range.
My E8700 was super low VID, 1.01 or close and that was by FAR the hottest chip ever.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yeah, I like chips to be around the 1.23 ish range.
My E8700 was super low VID, 1.01 or close and that was by FAR the hottest chip ever.


I'm almost certain my C0 E8500 was a 1.25vid or maybe 1.225vid and that chip consistently ran 5-7* hotter under load than my current E0 E8500 (1.25vid) at the same vcores and clock speeds and both using the H50. If temps weren't an issue on that C0 I'm sure it could of done 4.5GHz stable maybe more. I had that C0 stable at 4.25GHz with only 1.312vcore but unfortunately P95 blend temps were hitting 67*







On my current E0 E8500 at 4.33GHz with 1.328vcore P95 blend temps only hit 59*c max


----------



## PapaSmurf

My 1.2650 vid Q9550 is running close to 10C cooler than my old 1.2250 vid Q9550 ever did. Under full load it's only 2c hotter than the old one at idle.


----------



## umgill45

Quote:



Originally Posted by *umgill45*


I've tried 1.31 vcore but its not stable.Tried 470 fsb but it not stable.
I've had my system for a long time and haven't got it prime stable above the 455 FSB mark. I've tried tweaking vcores, mch, and the other "main" settings.

I haven't messed with any of the skews though or the "finer" settings.

With 1.23 volts and 4.05Ghz i am 100% prime stable and i played cod for hours and its never crashed. It is my 24/7 setup.


bump


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


My 1.2650 vid Q9550 is running close to 10C cooler than my old 1.2250 vid Q9550 ever did. Under full load it's only 2c hotter than the old one at idle.


My dam C0 idled at 47*c at 4.25Ghz with only 1.312vcore. Now my E0 idles at 39*c at 4.33GHz with 1.328vcore all though no matter what my ambient temps or vcore is the E0 always idles at 39*c no higher no lower









I was in the process of putting together a water cooling loop for that C0 when I came across the E0 E8500 and UD3P board locally for less than the loop would of cost me. I think I made the right decision buying the E0 and UD3P. So now I have 2 E8500's and 2 UD3P's


----------



## grillinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *umgill45*


bump


My suggestion would be to boot into BIOS and set optimized defaults and then boot into windows. Don't log in just restart and go into BIOS then tweak your settings. Seems to work for me if I've had a certain config for a while then try to tinker with it. Also, you might need more than 1.31 in BIOS if you're not using LLC.


----------



## Matth3w

Id like to but with the rubber stoppers and thickness of the fan i don't think it would fit next to my ram. Unless you know of a thin 120mm fan
Quote:



Originally Posted by *grillinman*


In a perfect world you don't want to go over 50 degrees!









But seriously I would be surprised if you went to 80. You said in another thread that you were going to add a fan to you Xiggy, did you do that?

I think you should try to keep it under 70 and I doubt you'll have a problem with that.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matth3w*


Id like to but with the rubber stoppers and thickness of the fan i don't think it would fit next to my ram. Unless you know of a thin 120mm fan


Most 120mm are 20mm thick. I can put a 120x38mm next to my ram.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


My 1.2650 vid Q9550 is running close to 10C cooler than my old 1.2250 vid Q9550 ever did. Under full load it's only 2c hotter than the old one at idle.


Wow that's a big difference. Was your other q9550 a different stepping?


----------



## Matth3w

Where do i buy the extra rubber stoppers?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Most 120mm are 20mm thick. I can put a 120x38mm next to my ram.


Close. The standard fan thickness for fans 60mm thru 140mm is 25mm thick.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matth3w*


Id like to but with the rubber stoppers and thickness of the fan i don't think it would fit next to my ram. Unless you know of a thin 120mm fan


I have a Hyper 212+ which is the same size and I have absolutely NO problems having two standard 120 x 25mm fans on it in a push/pull arrangement blowing out the back side of the case. There is at least 3/4" between the fan and the nearest ram slot.

The only way I could see if causing a problem would be if you are trying to stack two fans together on the same side. That probably wouldn't fit and even if it did would cause more problems than it would be worth. All that would happen is the first fan would cause the fan closest to the heatsink cavitate reducing the air pressure and amount of air passing thru it which would result in HIGHER temps, not lower. The best way to increase the efficiency of a tower cooler like that would be to install a fan on either side, one blowing into the heatsink and the other blowing away from it.

If you have it mounted so it blows upwards that could make a difference. I've never used one mounted that direction.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Wow that's a big difference. Was your other q9550 a different stepping?


No. They are both E0 Steppings. There are only two steppings of the Quads.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matth3w*


Where do i buy the extra rubber stoppers?


SVC  among other places like it.


----------



## freakb18c1

i think i7 and HT produces false temps how can my cpu be 60C @ load but my cores at 90c hyper trap...


----------



## Matth3w

Awesome thanks. For some reason i couldn't find them. Ill dish out some rep to all of you when i get home


----------



## Matth3w

I dished out a bunch of rep, thanks everyone. I'll probably be back here to ask more questions in about a week or so once I get all the parts in.


----------



## freakb18c1

here are my 4.4 settings for my old 9650
stock skews
800/800/0/0 PCIE 101
as you can see the vid is 1.2500 (cool vid)


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*











i think i7 and HT produces false temps how can my cpu be 60C @ load but my cores at 90c hyper trap...


I'm having the opposite problem with my E0 E8500. HWMonitor is reporting cpu temps at 74*c while IBT testing while its reporting core temps only hitting 65*c. I know with my with my old C0 E8500 it was the total opposite. My cpu temps never ever went higher than core temps no matter what stress test I did at my highest oc. I'm guessing/hoping the E0 is reporting inaccurate cpu temps?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


I'm having the opposite problem with my E0 E8500. HWMonitor is reporting cpu temps at 74*c while IBT testing while its reporting core temps only hitting 65*c. I know with my with my old C0 E8500 it was the total opposite. My cpu temps never ever went higher than core temps no matter what stress test I did at my highest oc. I'm guessing/hoping the E0 is reporting inaccurate cpu temps?


74c with ibt @ what speed. na i dont think so just might be a warmer chip. in i7's case these things run supper cool with HT disabled .. now if you run say

4.3ghz @ 1.328v with ht on cpu temp is like.... 55c @load
4.3ghz @ 1.328v with ht disabled cpu temp is still 55c @ load
but the core difference is much greater then the other

4.3 cores ht on 85 85 85 82 
4.3 cores ht off 72 72 72 69 
But the cpu temp @ load are the same whether HT is disabled or enabled makes me wonder if its really safe to run 90c+ so i ran the little bastard at 120C for an hour .... no smoke no shuts downs cpu temp read 76c and the heat sink had a warm touch to it... not scorching hot.

now i tried to run the same exact temps with HT *disabled *every time the cores hit 100c instant pc shut down. which means it is displaying the correct temp! and the heat sink was burning hot...

yes im crazy


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


74c with ibt @ what speed. na i dont think so just might be a warmer chip. in i7's case these things run supper cool with HT disabled .. now if you run say

4.3ghz @ 1.328v with ht on cpu temp is like.... 55c @load
4.3ghz @ 1.328v with ht disabled cpu temp is still 55c @ load
but the core difference is much greater then the other

4.3 cores ht on 85 85 85 82 
4.3 cores ht off 72 72 72 69 
But the cpu temp @ load are the same whether HT is disabled or enabled makes me wonder if its really safe to run 90c+ so i ran the little bastard at 120C for an hour .... no smoke no shuts downs cpu temp read 76c and the heat sink had a warm touch to it... not scorching hot.

now i tried to run the same exact temps with HT *disabled *every time the cores hit 100c instant pc shut down. which means it is displaying the correct temp! and the heat sink was burning hot...

yes im crazy



Yeah your issues seems quite odd. I'm not sure what to make of that yet. Some people say if your cpu temp is higher than your core temps it means you have a good cpu cooling system but that goes against everything I've read about core temps being the hottest spot on a cpu.

As for my issue I know for a fact that my C0's core temps were pretty warm compared to my E0's. I can run my E0 at a higher oc and use more vcore than the C0 and yet I'm still about 5-7*c cooler under load according to core temps. From the research I've done on core temp vs cpu temp is that cpu temp is actually the socket temp on the UD3 boards. What I don't understand is why my hot C0 chips cpu (socket) temps were a lot cooler than my E0's even though the E0's core temps were a lot cooler than the C0's. None of it makes sense to me and the more I read about it the more it







me. I've been told to ignore cpu temps on my E0 chip as long as the core temps are good but I'm the type of person who needs to know why?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Yeah your issues seems quite odd. I'm not sure what to make of that yet. Some people say if your cpu temp is higher than your core temps it means you have a good cpu cooling system but that goes against everything I've read about core temps being the hottest spot on a cpu.

Well the Core temp aka tjunction is measured from an on dye sensor, the cpu temp or tcase is supposed to be the temp at the top center of the cpu where it makes contact with the heatsink.

Quote:

The case temperature is defined at the geometric top center of the processor. Analysis indicates that real applications are unlikely to cause the processor to consume maximum power dissipation for sustained time periods.










The only way to get a true reading of your Tcase temp is to have some kind of temp monitor placed between your heatsink & cpu...

Programs are using the boards estimate of what it truly is...


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *umgill45*


I've tried 1.31 vcore but its not stable.Tried 470 fsb but it not stable.
I've had my system for a long time and haven't got it prime stable above the 455 FSB mark. I've tried tweaking vcores, mch, and the other "main" settings.

I haven't messed with any of the skews though or the "finer" settings.

With 1.23 volts and 4.05Ghz i am 100% prime stable and i played cod for hours and its never crashed. It is my 24/7 setup.


 Have you made any adjustments to the Refs?


----------



## whipple16

thanks to papasmurf and freak i have been able to finally get 4.25GHz

time to start tweaking the voltages and see how low i can go

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1481150


----------



## Whupass1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matth3w*


Any suggestions on a starting setting if I upgrade my CPU to a QX9650



I'm somewhat new to this so I don't know if this will help you out at all, but here's my M.I.T....

Code:


Code:


CPU ..............= Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650
Motherboard ......= Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version .....= FD
Ram ..............= G.Skill F2-8500CL5D-4GBPI-B  4Gb DDR2-1066MHz
                    / Corsair TWIN2X4096-8500C5C XMS2 4Gb DDR2-1066MHz

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster..................: Fast
CPU Clock Ratio..........................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: +0.5
CPU Frequency............................:3.80 GHz (400 x 9.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz).................: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)..............: 101

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance......................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)..........: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...................: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ................: 266D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..................: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..................: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.........................: 5
tRCD.....................................: 6
tRP......................................: 6
tRAS.....................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.....................................: 4
tWTR.....................................: 4
tWR......................................: 8
tRFC.....................................: 68
tRTP.....................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD).......................: 2t

Channel A
Static tRead Value.......................: 8
Channel B 
Static tRead Value.......................: 8

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC)..............: Disable
CPU Vcore.................1.250V*........: AUTO
CPU Termination...........1.200V*........: AUTO
CPU PLL...................1.500V*........: AUTO
CPU Reference.............0.760V*........: AUTO

MCH/ICH
MCH Core..................1.100V.........: 1.200V
MCH Reference.............0.760V*........: AUTO
MCH/DRAM Ref..............0.900V*........: AUTO
ICH I/O...................1.500V*........: AUTO
ICH Core..................1.100V*........: AUTO

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .............1.800V.........: 2.100V
DRAM Termination..........0.900V.........: AUTO
Channel A Ref.............0.900V.........: AUTO
Channel B Ref.............0.900V.........: AUTO

with these settings it doesn't even break a sweat on air cooling.







good luck w/it


----------



## Matth3w

I appreciate it, I definitely want to hit over 4GHz


----------



## NoGuru

Whupass, you have everything on auto, that is bad. I would try and set the volts manually.


----------



## Whupass1

yea, i been playing w/ em, and I use this as a safe start... i know it works w/o bsod's or lockups


----------



## Polska

Is there anyway to get a smaller multiplier then 2 for my DDR2 ram on the ud3p? Just wondering as I wanted to underclock the ram to see if I can push the oc. Am I missing some way to do it? No matter what option I try it is 2xFSB or more.


----------



## hoss331

2.00 is as low as it goes.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Is there anyway to get a smaller multiplier then 2 for my DDR2 ram on the ud3p? Just wondering as I wanted to underclock the ram to see if I can push the oc. Am I missing some way to do it? No matter what option I try it is 2xFSB or more.


About the only thing that you can try is to manually set the timings to 5-7-7-24, raise the vdimm to 2.10, and raise the MCH Core by .1 to .2v and hope for the best. I'm running my PC2-6400 Corsair CO'd to 944 (472 fsb in bios) with those settings and it is stable.

When you do this I recommend lowering the CPU multiplier to 6 or 7 to take the cpu out of the equation and boot to Memtest to find out how high your ram can actually OC without errors. Once you know that reset the CPU multiplier to normal and see how high you can go without exceeding that max memory OC.

The MemTest you want to run is the one from Memtest.org, not the one from Memtest.com. It is normally included on most of the Linux distros and can be downloaded as a stand alone ISO for a self booting CD or an image to create a self booting floppy or usb thumb drive.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Whupass1*


yea, i been playing w/ em, and I use this as a safe start... i know it works w/o bsod's or lockups


Unfortunately that is anything BUT a safe start due to the amount of over volting it is doing. I wouldn't run like that for more than a few minutes. To be honest, it really doesn't tell you much of anything useful. There are much better ways of going about it.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Whupass1*


yea, i been playing w/ em, and I use this as a safe start... i know it works w/o bsod's or lockups


Well the reason he says that, and that most of us will back the statement is that all boards are known to adjust the voltages when we adjust the other settings when they are left on auto. I have a board with no voltage control that acually fluctuates the voltage from 1.32 - 1.45 on my E4300...
So chances are you may be putting too much voltage into your hardware leaving them at Auto...

this should be fine for your current settings. And just about any one of us can get you to 4.0 easily if you wish with a few minor tweaks...

Code:


Code:


Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC)..............: Disable
CPU Vcore.................1.250V*........: 1.30 <-- this can be adjusted based on your current voltage reading in cpu-z, just get it to match what it is on auto.
CPU Termination...........1.200V*........: 1.28
CPU PLL...................1.500V*........: 1.57
CPU Reference.............0.760V*........: AUTO

MCH/ICH
MCH Core..................1.100V.........: 1.200V
MCH Reference.............0.760V*........: AUTO
MCH/DRAM Ref..............0.900V*........: AUTO
ICH I/O...................1.500V*........: 1.50
ICH Core..................1.100V*........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .............1.800V.........: 2.100V
DRAM Termination..........0.900V.........: AUTO
Channel A Ref.............0.900V.........: AUTO
Channel B Ref.............0.900V.........: AUTO

Note the changes in RED the rest are pretty harmless if left at auto...


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


About the only thing that you can try is to manually set the timings to 5-7-7-24, raise the vdimm to 2.10, and raise the MCH Core by .1 to .2v and hope for the best. I'm running my PC2-6400 Corsair CO'd to 944 (472 fsb in bios) with those settings and it is stable.

When you do this I recommend lowering the CPU multiplier to 6 or 7 to take the cpu out of the equation and boot to Memtest to find out how high your ram can actually OC without errors. Once you know that reset the CPU multiplier to normal and see how high you can go without exceeding that max memory OC.

The MemTest you want to run is the one from Memtest.org, not the one from Memtest.com. It is normally included on most of the Linux distros and can be downloaded as a stand alone ISO for a self booting CD or an image to create a self booting floppy or usb thumb drive.

I should try running just the 2 matched sticks to see if I can puch it more.

Unfortunately that is anything BUT a safe start due to the amount of over volting it is doing. I wouldn't run like that for more than a few minutes. To be honest, it really doesn't tell you much of anything useful. There are much better ways of going about it.


Ya I have tried that. Seems to crap out during stress tests after 880+ or so no matter what I try. Problem is I am running 3 single 1GB sticks. 2 I used to run at 900+ but the 3rd doesn't seem to play nicely (the 4th actually crapped out a couple months ago). Too bad I don't have spare cash for some new ram







.


----------



## PapaSmurf

3 sticks period doesn't play nice on these boards. 1, 2, or 4 sticks work well, but 3 will normally cause problems. You might want to try mounting a fan above the ram blowing directly onto it to see if that helps or not. I know it used to make a big difference when I was overclocking my WinBond BH-5 by running 3.3vdimm through it (instead of the default 2.5) on my NF2 Ultra Infinity back in the day. It was the difference in running it at 225 or 266 (450 or 533). Zip Ties are your friend here.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I'm running my PC2-6400 Corsair CO'd to 944 (472 fsb in bios) with those settings and it is stable.


Did you get in on those Patriot sticks posted a few pages back? I saw you replied...


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


3 sticks period doesn't play nice on these boards. 1, 2, or 4 sticks work well, but 3 will normally cause problems. You might want to try mounting a fan above the ram blowing directly onto it to see if that helps or not. I know it used to make a big difference when I was overclocking my WinBond BH-5 by running 3.3vdimm through it (instead of the default 2.5) on my NF2 Ultra Infinity back in the day. It was the difference in running it at 225 or 266 (450 or 533). Zip Ties are your friend here.


Hrm might be worth a try. Also when I get some time I will run the 2 matched sticks alone to see if that lets me go a little further (at least for investigative purposes).

Thanks.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Did you get in on those Patriot sticks posted a few pages back? I saw you replied...


They should be here on Monday with any luck. That will make things a LOT easier. Unfortunately, by the time I saw his post about them one of the two sets was already sold, but 4 gigs should be good for now.


----------



## Sirius

Hey guys, I'm looking to OC my 9650 to at least 4.2 GHz stable. I just got a EP45-UD3P (upgraded from P5N-D) and needless to say... the BIOS has me beyond confused X(

Could use some help with starting values and what to do









Revision is 1.0
BIOS is F4 (original)
VID of processor = 1.1625v


----------



## Whupass1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Well the reason he says that, and that most of us will back the statement is that all boards are known to adjust the voltages when we adjust the other settings when they are left on auto. I have a board with no voltage control that acually fluctuates the voltage from 1.32 - 1.45 on my E4300...
So chances are you may be putting too much voltage into your hardware leaving them at Auto...

this should be fine for your current settings. And just about any one of us can get you to 4.0 easily if you wish with a few minor tweaks...

Code:


Code:


Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC)..............: Disable
CPU Vcore.................1.250V*........: 1.30 <-- this can be adjusted based on your current voltage reading in cpu-z, just get it to match what it is on auto.
CPU Termination...........1.200V*........: 1.28
CPU PLL...................1.500V*........: 1.57
CPU Reference.............0.760V*........: AUTO

MCH/ICH
MCH Core..................1.100V.........: 1.200V
MCH Reference.............0.760V*........: AUTO
MCH/DRAM Ref..............0.900V*........: AUTO
ICH I/O...................1.500V*........: 1.50
ICH Core..................1.100V*........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .............1.800V.........: 2.100V
DRAM Termination..........0.900V.........: AUTO
Channel A Ref.............0.900V.........: AUTO
Channel B Ref.............0.900V.........: AUTO

Note the changes in RED the rest are pretty harmless if left at auto...



i appreciate the input, and i'll b giving the settings a shot. i'll let u know the results.

note: the "starter settings" were left over from using ET6 (except for the bumping up of the CPU)... i was checking it out and just left it that way after exiting. system stayed stable so i never thought any more bout it, been that way for a week


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sirius*


Revision is 1.0
BIOS is F4 (original)
VID of processor = 1.1625v


Considering the posts from yesterday about cpu vid's and temps you may need better cooling to hit 4.2GHz with your low cpu vid. We came to the conclusion that lower vid cpu's tend to run a bit toasty That is off course if your using the cooler in your sig rig?


----------



## Sirius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Considering the posts from yesterday about cpu vid's and temps you may need better cooling to hit 4.2GHz with your low cpu vid. We came to the conclusion that lower vid cpu's tend to run a bit toasty That is off course if your using the cooler in your sig rig?


Yeah I am... but I don't understand, the Noctua is an excellent cooler :/


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i recently had a 9550 with a vid of 1.175 and she ran on the warm side as well... but my office temps were always 10c so wasn't all that bad.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sirius*


Yeah I am... but I don't understand, the Noctua is an excellent cooler :/


Oh no I'm saying the Noctua isn't a great cooler I'm just saying that we discussed cpu vid's yesterday (in this thread I believe lol) and the general consensus was the lower the cpu's vid the hotter it runs so your temps may be a factor in your quest for 4.2GHz. Theres only one way to know how warm your chips going to be oc'd so now its up to you to crank it up


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Oh no I'm saying the Noctua isn't a great cooler I'm just saying that we discussed cpu vid's yesterday (in this thread I believe lol) and the general consensus was the lower the cpu's vid the hotter it runs so your temps may be a factor in your quest for 4.2GHz. Theres only one way to know how warm your chips going to be oc'd so now its up to you to crank it up









Like this?

Low VID, Low volts for 4.0, Ambient 23.8c, idle temps in the high 30's....







And Im on water

















I had to get the newest Coretemp, the previous one was reading my VID wrong, had me at 1.08, I thought that sounded wrong...

Still a super low VID that runs warm


----------



## micul

I have a EP45-UD3R why i can't setup the Vcore over 1.4V?


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Like this?

Low VID, Low volts for 4.0, Ambient 23.8c, idle temps in the high 30's....







And Im on water









I had to get the newest Coretemp, the previous one was reading my VID wrong, had me at 1.08, I thought that sounded wrong...

Still a super low VID that runs warm


Are those temps in the high column at 100% load or just casual use?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Like this?

Low VID, Low volts for 4.0, Ambient 23.8c, idle temps in the high 30's....







And Im on water

















I had to get the newest Coretemp, the previous one was reading my VID wrong, had me at 1.08, I thought that sounded wrong...

Still a super low VID that runs warm

Have you ever seen temps lower than 36 and 37? I mean, Intel's 45nm Core2 CPUs are known to have stuck sensors, so that's what you might have.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *micul* 
I have a EP45-UD3R why i can't setup the Vcore over 1.4V?

Which CPU do you have in it?


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Have you ever seen temps lower than 36 and 37? I mean, Intel's 45nm Core2 CPUs are known to have stuck sensors, so that's what you might have.

Mine have never gone below 32 on both cores, but the motherboard CPU temp goes down to 26ish. Is that normal?
Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Have you ever seen temps lower than 36 and 37? I mean, Intel's 45nm Core2 CPUs are known to have stuck sensors, so that's what you might have.

Yeah, I have got them down in the high 20's... I know my block needs to be stripped down and cleaned, as well as flushing the whole loop out.. But that will only help a little...

My old apt my idle temps were in the low 30's, the thermostat is the same at the new house, but the room we have the computers in is hotter, I can feel it when I walk in, so Ambient is a little higher...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Are those temps in the high column at 100% load or just casual use?

Thats casual use, but even when gaming and stuff they dont get dangerously high...

100% load on small data sets jits about 60c, IBT will get it to 68c or so...










Flushing my loop and cleaning my block should drop 5c off it on load at least, and a better flow pump will help too...


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Yeah, I have got them down in the high 20's... I know my block needs to be stripped down and cleaned, as well as flushing the whole loop out.. But that will only help a little...

My old apt my idle temps were in the low 30's, the thermostat is the same at the new house, but the room we have the computers in is hotter, I can feel it when I walk in, so Ambient is a little higher...

Thats casual use, but even when gaming and stuff they dont get dangerously high...

100% load on small data sets jits about 60c, IBT will get it to 68c or so...










Flushing my loop and cleaning my block should drop 5c off it on load at least, and a better flow pump will help too...

damn nice vid toasty tho :\\

my q9550 best vid ive had was the coolest chip ever
this was on tuniq tower! 1.3500v LLC disabled










and best cool batch 9650 1.2500 vid









1.46v LLC disabled 1.328 @ load on this run


----------



## mm67

You really need so much Vcore for 4 GHz ? I have a higher VID chip and I use same voltage for 4.25 GHz.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *micul* 
I have a EP45-UD3R why i can't setup the Vcore over 1.4V?

Le me guess. You are running a P4 in it right? For some reason 1.4vcore is the highest you can set with a P4. Get a C2D and you can go higher.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mm67* 
You really need so much Vcore for 4 GHz ? I have a higher VID chip and I use same voltage for 4.25 GHz.

Yeah, I fine tuned everything a while back...

Every cpu is different, I have seen low VID chips be bad overclockers.

As far as low VID = hotter, that goes back to the Q6600 golden sample L7xxB chips. They were all great VID and could usually hit 3.8+ but you needed H2o to run it...


----------



## KingT

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1470894

This is my Q9550 E0 (VID =1.15V) @ 4.25GHz and needs only 1.3675V in BIOS (1.35V @ Load)..

I think that's a sweet spot for this chip as it needs for 4.3GHz (check validation & SS) 1.4125V in BIOS (1.400V @ LOAD)

Doesn't run hot @ all..

My 24/7 OC @ 3.9GHz Vcore = 1.29V (LOAD) hits only 63C in P95 any test running for hours..

In IBT hits 70C 20 runs @ max RAM..

All tests were performed under CM Hyper212 and CM HAF932..


----------



## PizzaMan

Those q6600's are tanks and love voltage. They are tricky with GTLrefs though. Have to get the signal just right on those 65nm procs to get it stable.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1470894

This is my Q9550 E0 (VID =1.15V) @ 4.25GHz and needs only 1.3675V in BIOS (1.35V @ Load)..

I think that's a sweet spot for this chip as it needs for 4.3GHz (check validation & SS) 1.4125V in BIOS (1.400V @ LOAD)

Doesn't run hot @ all..

My 24/7 OC @ 3.9GHz Vcore = 1.29V (LOAD) hits only 63C in P95 any test running for hours..

In IBT hits 70C 20 runs @ max RAM..

All tests were performed under CM Hyper212 and CM HAF932..


That sound very hot to me. My 1.2625 vid Q9550 E0 running 4.01GHz with a vcore of 1.312 (under load in CPU-Z) only hits 52C on the hottest core under Prime. The other 3 cores top out at 50C. This is on a 70F room using a Hyper 212+. I have a higher vid, a higher vcore, and OC'd higher yet I'm a good 10C cooler under load.


----------



## KingT

Yeah but we are not using same coolers as you use + modell with HDT and my original H212 has a solid Cu base..

And in what shape is CPU's IHS and base of cooler,proper seating,TIM all have great impact on cooling performance..

I was not trying to say that the low VID CPUs don't run hotter, I just said that it doesn't run that hot to me personally..

CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah but we are not using same coolers as you use + modell with HDT and my original H212 has a solid Cu base..

And in what shape is CPU's IHS and base of cooler,proper seating,TIM all have great impact on cooling performance..

I was not trying to say that the low VID CPUs don't run hotter, I just said that it doesn't run that hot to me personally..

CHEERS..


One thing you forgot in both of your posts though is the ambient temp of the room. That has a lot to do with the end temps. Any temps mentioned without ambient room temp are essentially meaningless. A 63C cpu temp in an 80F room is fine while that same 63C cpu temp in a 70F room isn't that good.


----------



## hoss331

This is what I call a hot chip, vid is 1.15 and ambient temps for both runs was about 23C

S1283 w/ stock fan









HK3.0 with 2 rads


----------



## KingT

Ambient temp is around (+/- 1C) 22C as im not sure how much is it in F (im in Europe)







but i think it's ~72F..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

In the hottest summer days Temps dont go over 66C on the hottest core..

That's good enough for me..









CHEERS..


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


One thing you forgot in both of your posts though is the ambient temp of the room. That has a lot to do with the end temps. Any temps mentioned without ambient room temp are essentially meaningless. A 63C cpu temp in an 80F room is fine while that same 63C cpu temp in a 70F room isn't that good.


A/C on - Idle temps 36/37
A/C off - Idle Temps 38/39

and thats just the normal A/C cycle, thermostat is set to 74F usually which is like 24c.......

240 Rad and a mid range pump... A 360 rad & 655 I would e in business









But thats just the idle temps, load is whats important and only a stress test with 100% can get me past 60c...
That is what really matters...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Ambient temp is around (+/- 1C) 22C as im not sure how much is it in F (im in Europe)







but i think it's ~72F..

CHEERS..


22C would be 71-72F. Basically within 1C of my ambient so that shouldn't be an issue. I just can't see the old style Hyper 212 being 10C hotter than the newer 212+ especially with the extra vcore I'm using.

What I think happens with the super low vid chips is that they still need about the same amount of vcore as the higher vid chips when you get up around 4.0GHz and up. That means the difference in vcore between what is required to run stock speed and 4.0+ is greater and that larger difference is what is causing them to run hotter at the same OC. It's probably more involved than that, but that would certainly explain it. That's probably why the upper middle vid chips are able to OC as well as they do.


----------



## KingT

http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/3...10runs3901.png

So this is @ 3.9GHz 1.30V (LOAD) in IBT 10 runs..
IBT couses my LLC to kick in harder than P95 (1.30V vs 1.29V) so there isn't any confusions..

My chip is perfectly IBT stable @ 1.29V (LOAD) but I've upped Vcore 4 a bit so I dont have any BSODs under light load when LLC doesn't kick in (Light games, ect)..


----------



## Polska

What brands of ram (DDR2 1066 preferably) play nice with the UD3P? I may consider a ram upgrade but wanted to make sure I get something that plays nice.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

G.Skill's work well..


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


G.Skill's work well..



x2 My G. Skill's have been great and they aren't even the rip jaw series.


----------



## Dilyn

The Pi's are my personal favorite


----------



## PapaSmurf

I wanted the PI's, but it wasn't in the budget.


----------



## Dilyn

I wanted the Pi's, but I couldn't find the ones with the original heat spreader.
And the 1200 Pi's cost just five dollars more than I had at the time, iirc. 
So I went with these Rip Jaws. They're pretty sweet.


----------



## Mailyfesux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mailyfesux* 
Can anybody help me increase my cpu clock to 4ghz? I can't get it stable over 3.78ghz.

CPU = Intel e8400
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3R rev 1.1
BIOS Version = f12
Ram = 2x2GB A-Data ddr2-800
VID = 1.2250V

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.00 GHz (333x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 420
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800 mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900 mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: N/A
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 840
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 52
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:
CPU Vcore............................: 1.275 V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.2 V
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5 V
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: Auto
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.8 V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## PapaSmurf

First thing would be to change the ram timings to 5-7-7-24 and raise the vdimm to 2.0v. Your 800MHz ram is probably what is holding you back. I don't know how well A-Data ram OC's but that is what I need to do to my Corsair and PNY 800MHz ram to run much over 840.


----------



## Mailyfesux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
First thing would be to change the ram timings to 5-7-7-24 and raise the vdimm to 2.0v. Your 800MHz ram is probably what is holding you back. I don't know how well A-Data ram OC's but that is what I need to do to my Corsair and PNY 800MHz ram to run much over 840.

ok i will try that.


----------



## KingT

Up the NB voltage to say..1.26-1.3 and don't use Auto settings..

Also up FSB termination voltage to 1.26-1.3V from current 1.2V

And if that doesn't help then do the trick with RAM like PapaSmurf said..

CHEERS..


----------



## Mailyfesux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
Up the NB voltage to say..1.26-1.3 and don't use Auto settings..

Also up FSB termination voltage to 1.26-1.3V from current 1.2V

And if that doesn't help then do the trick with RAM like PapaSmurf said..

CHEERS..

thanks. I'm not quite sure which setting is the nb voltage.

The fsb termination = cpu terminaton?


----------



## KingT

NB voltage is MCH Core voltage on Gigabyte boards..

FSB termination = CPU termination..

Try it out and see if it helps..

CHEERS..


----------



## 10acjed

Well I have been feeling froggy...

So, lets see if I can get stable a little higher...

Advice?

Code:


Code:


CPU = 9550 EO 1.1875 VID
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P 1.1
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = 2x2GB 1066 OCZ Reapers

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 700mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 700mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 64
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.350
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.876
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Thats my current MIT, 100% stable.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Well I have been feeling froggy...

So, lets see if I can get stable a little higher...

Advice?

Thats my current MIT, 100% stable.


Well, going directly off of mine, you'll need mch skew +50 from cpu skew around 500 FSB and probably the refs will need to be increased at that point.


----------



## Mailyfesux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mailyfesux*


CPU = Intel e8400
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3R rev 1.1
BIOS Version = f12
Ram = 2x2GB A-Data ddr2-800
VID = 1.2250V

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.00 GHz (333x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 430
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800 mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900 mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: N/A
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 840
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 7
tRP..................................: 7
tRAS.................................: 24

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 52
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.325 V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.3 V
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5 V
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.3 V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.0 V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


I've loosened ram timings and upped the suggested voltages + vcore. I ran prime95 for 4 hours and got a rounding error. How can I increase stability? Is it possible to reach 4.0GHz?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mailyfesux*


I've loosened ram timings and upped the suggested voltages + vcore. I ran prime95 for 4 hours and got a rounding error. How can I increase stability? Is it possible to reach 4.0GHz?


keep feeding it volts dont be scared... is LLC enabled?

try up to 1.4v with llc disabled for 1.36v @ load

or

try up to 1.3625v with llc enabled you have a nice vid you shouldn't need any more volts for 4.0 then that for sure


----------



## 10acjed

Code:


Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00GHz  - 4.25

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471  - 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100  - 101

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 700mV - 800
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 700mV - 800
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0     -  50
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0     - 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942  -  1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 64
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.350  -  1.36875  (1.328v CPU-Z Load)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32  -   1.34
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32   -  1.38
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.876  -  0.888
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Changes in RED, running Prime95 Blend now... Gona go watch some MNF and hit the hay...

Wish me luck... 30 minutes down, 12 - 18 hours to go


----------



## Matth3w

My 9550 should be here tomorrow. I've got my 8500 pulled out and cleaned and waiting to sell


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Code:


Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00GHz  - 4.25

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471  - 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100  - 101

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 700mV - 800
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 700mV - 800
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0     -  50
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0     - 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942  -  1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 64
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.350  -  1.36875  (1.328v CPU-Z Load)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32  -   1.34
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32   -  1.38
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.876  -  0.888
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Changes in RED, running Prime95 Blend now... Gona go watch some MNF and hit the hay...

Wish me luck... 30 minutes down, 12 - 18 hours to go










Keep 'em coming there bud. Your settings from 4.00 are working a lot better on my new Q9550 than the settings I had for my old one. I hope this trend continues.

And MNF is getting pretty boring.


----------



## Matth3w

My bios version is f7 is there any reason to flash other than to say i have the newest?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matth3w*


My bios version is f7 is there any reason to flash other than to say i have the newest?


Not really unless you get an SSD.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Keep 'em coming there bud. Your settings from 4.00 are working a lot better on my new Q9550 than the settings I had for my old one. I hope this trend continues.

And MNF is getting pretty boring.


Your telling me, turned it on and thought maybe the clock was wrong. Talk about a beat down...

Well the red settings gave me a hard lockup after an hour. Bumped the vcore a couple notches and got a hard lock after a couple minutes...

Any other ideas welcome... Off to bed now tho..


----------



## Matth3w

tin tub yEventunot until the prices come downa bit
Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Not really unless you get an SSD.


----------



## Matth3w

Freaking post before was on my damn phone. Looking forward to my 9550 getting here today it is out for delivery. Any suggestions on applying the thermal? What would be a good range of vids?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PapaSmurf

Depends on the heatsink and the TIM you will be using.


----------



## Matth3w

I have the heatsink in my signature except i added a push fan. The tim im using is ic 7 diamond 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Depends on the heatsink and the TIM you will be using.



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PapaSmurf

The usual small dot in the center of the cpu tends to work the best with those.


----------



## Matth3w

Ok i think i used two lines last time but i think it was with arctic silver

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PapaSmurf

If the two line method gave you good temps then continue using it. But the switch to IC-7 from AS was a good choice.


----------



## Matth3w

I might go with the 5mm bead since that's why it says on their site
Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If the two line method gave you good temps then continue using it. But the switch to IC-7 from AS was a good choice.



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilyn

The DK is an HDT cooler, so you'll need to do the two lines method mate. 
Also, what two fans are you using? Those will affect the ability to cool as well.


----------



## Matth3w

Can you elaborate on that info? Can u give a link to how i should apply it? One fan is the stock 120mm the other is a 79cfm thatvi just added
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


The DK is an HDT cooler, so you'll need to do the two lines method mate. 
Also, what two fans are you using? Those will affect the ability to cool as well.



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PapaSmurf

If it is a Heatpipe Direct Contact then the two or three line method is normally the best way to go. It depends on the number of heatpipes as to how many lines is required. See the bottom method on this guide. The single drop of TIM in the middle rarely works on them.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=5

That said, I did some experimenting with my Hyper 212+'s and am having my best results using a credit card to cram a bit into the crevices then spreading a light coat over the entire surface of the heatsink base and not putting any directly on the cpu's IHS. Cramming some into the crevices between the heat pipes and the heatsink base surface is the key though. If you don't you tend to get air bubbles that prevent optimal heat transfer.


----------



## Matth3w

Ok i will put it in the crevices and then use the two line method.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matth3w*


Can you elaborate on that info? Can u give a link to how i should apply it? One fan is the stock 120mm the other is a 79cfm thatvi just added

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Cramming some into the crevices between the heat pipes and the heatsink base surface is the key though. If you don't you tend to get air bubbles that prevent optimal heat transfer.


Especially follow this part.

That 79CFM fan should be fine... The stock one pulls roughly 75-85CFM. I have mine coupled with a CM fan and the cooling is pretty optimal. Keeps my chip nice and cool.
Here is a test that I ran, comparing my setup to some high speed Yate-Loons. 
That would be using MX-2 and applying paste as outlined by PapaSmurf's link.


----------



## Matth3w

I also have another relatively low cfm 120mm pulling out the back of the case...it about 3 inches from the stock xiggy fan...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## NoGuru

Fans should be of same CFM or one of them will burn out faster.


----------



## Matth3w

That's fine i can replace it








Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Fans should be of same CFM or one of them will burn out faster.



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matth3w*


I also have another relatively low cfm 120mm pulling out the back of the case...it about 3 inches from the stock xiggy fan...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


From the stock? So is the stock the pull fan, or the push fan? 
Since when I was making my setup the pull fan was so close to the back of the case, I decided to just get rid of the exhaust fan.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Fans should be of same CFM or one of them will burn out faster.


This is true, so you wanna keep the faster one in back usually.
However, those two fans are relatively close in CFM, so it might not be that big of a problem.


----------



## Matth3w

I have a stock 120mm exhaust fan that pulls. The stock xiggy pulls. The new coolermaster pushes.

I had considered ditching the case exhaust but i've been getting decent temps so i didn't want to fix what wasn't broken.

I have been told to hopefully keep my cpu temps on the 9550 under 80 so if i can do that i don't plan on messing with anything

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 10acjed

80 is a bit warm for my taste, although others tend to differ at times..
For me I say 72c on IBT, 65c on Prime is all I like to see...

You can always lap it, it shaved a good 5 - 7c off my load temps..

A 9550 in a well vented case should be ok, I wouldnt think you see temps above 72c unless your really throwing some volts at it..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


From the stock? So is the stock the pull fan, or the push fan? 
Since when I was making my setup the pull fan was so close to the back of the case, I decided to just get rid of the exhaust fan.


If the pull fan is that close to the exhaust fan keep the exhaust fan. It will do more good in the long run. If you remove the exhaust fan and keep the pull fan you'll recirculate more of the air than you would with an exhaust fan and no pull fan which will lower overall temps more.


----------



## Matth3w

I guess we shall see, hopefully tonight
Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


80 is a bit warm for my taste, although others tend to differ at times..
For me I say 72c on IBT, 65c on Prime is all I like to see...

You can always lap it, it shaved a good 5 - 7c off my load temps..

A 9550 in a well vented case should be ok, I wouldnt think you see temps above 72c unless your really throwing some volts at it..



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## B7ADE

Hey 10acjed, here are my exact settings for 4.25 stable(not very conservative voltages, vid is 1.2875)

CPU Clock Drive 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive 900mV
CPU CLock Skew 0ps
MCH Clock Skew 50ps

LLC Enabled
VCore : 1.46250
VTT: 1.38
PLL: 1.57
CPU Ref : 0.899 (0.785 @ 1.2VTT)

vMCH : 1.46
MCh Ref : 0.914 (0.800 @ 1.2 VTT)

Good luck!


----------



## mm67

This is my stable 4.25 GHz voltages, skew settings are same that B7ADE uses. LLC enabled and VID is 1.225.


----------



## NoGuru

That's a nice chip mm67. Good work.


----------



## 10acjed

Will give it a whirl again tonight...

I ran Prime blend with my normal settings last night and woke to a BSOD windows recovery error..
You know the one, windows has unexpectedly blah blah blah.... 
Error was Blue Screen...
So, for whatever reason chose to bump my Clock skews and bump the MCH

CPU Clock Drive 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive 800mV
CPU CLock Skew 50ps
MCH Clock Skew 100ps
VCore : 1.350
MCH : 1.34

The rest is the same as my previous MIT... Passed 11.5 hour Prime blend..

Not sure why it failed... Maybe degrading... I had a few electrical storms last year and had some issues with a failed surge protector.
My computer would not boot. I disconnected the power plugs to everything, unplugged it and held in the power button, plugged everything back in and it booted up.
But have had issues with the USB ports and one network connection no longer works..

Not sure if it has anything to do with it or what...

Also the last time I ran Prime Blend was on different Ram, my old Reaper 1000's, now I am on Reaper 1066's with tighter timings...

The things that make you go hmmmmphfffff


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Will give it a whirl again tonight...

I ran Prime blend with my normal settings last night and woke to a BSOD windows recovery error..
You know the one, windows has unexpectedly blah blah blah.... 
Error was Blue Screen...
So, for whatever reason chose to bump my Clock skews and bump the MCH

CPU Clock Drive 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive 800mV
CPU CLock Skew 50ps
MCH Clock Skew 100ps
VCore : 1.350
MCH : 1.34

The rest is the same as my previous MIT... Passed 11.5 hour Prime blend..


I like the looks of those settings. 4.25 w/ 1.35 vcore sounds good to me. I'll have to give those a try later this evening and see how they do.


----------



## Matth3w

My Vid is 1.3 am I completely screwed?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matth3w* 
My Vid is 1.3 am I completely screwed?

Nah, mine's close to that, it'll just take a bit more, you should be fine.


----------



## Matth3w

Ok i tired the settings suggested by smurf and it wont boot past the post. Does that usually mean its under volted or over?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PapaSmurf

Look at the settings in the one I posted and raise the vcore to 1.35 to 1.3675. Without knowing specifically which one of the ones I've posted it's difficult to know for sure, but that should get you in the ballpark.

Also, fill out an MIT with the settings you are using and post that here for us to look at. Be sure to use the advanced editor and set the font for the MIT to Courier New so it formats correctly. That would be the best option so we know exactly were you are.


----------



## Matth3w

Papa,

I don't want to hijack this thread horribly as I am afraid I will:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...questions.html


----------



## AAAthreat

Does anyone roughly know the limit the of an E6700 on Zalman, ive heard that ppl have managed 3.6 ghz easily but I cant even get to 3.2 ghz and make it stable. Although I have it at 3.6 ghz when I bumped up my cpu voltages and NB volts.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You aren't hijacking it at all. This is what it's for as far as I'm concerned. You might want to try this MIT that 10acjed posted. It seems to be working quite well on my 1.2625vid Q9550 and his which I think is a 1.1875
vid.

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 50
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 100
DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 64
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.350
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.876
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## Matth3w

Crqp, I already started that thread














I feel like a noob now. But basically I can boot into win at 4GHz. My VID is 1.3v though. How does that change things?

And I lol. Because I just repped you with some random crap because I hit CTL+V and didn't realize until after I submitted that I pasted some random stuff.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AAAthreat* 
Does anyone roughly know the limit the of an E6700 on Zalman, ive heard that ppl have managed 3.6 ghz easily but I cant even get to 3.2 ghz and make it stable. Although I have it at 3.6 ghz when I bumped up my cpu voltages and NB volts.

Which Zalman? They make some that are more for quiet running and some that are better for OC'ing, but none of them are what you would call Hard Core OC'ing heatsinks like an E6700 @ 3.6.

What you should do is download the MIT.txt file from the link in my sig, fill it out with your specific settings along with the VID of your cpu and post it here. Someone might be able to offer some advice as to what changes to make that might help. Be sure to use the advanced editor and set the font for the MIT to Courier New so it formats correctly.

Also include what your load temps are along with the ambient room temp so we can gauge how close to maxed out you might be.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I like the looks of those settings. 4.25 w/ 1.35 vcore sounds good to me. I'll have to give those a try later this evening and see how they do.

LOL... Nah that is my 4.0 setting, its 1.312 Windows idle/load.... I wish I could hit 4.25 at those settings...

Tonight I am going to try just changing the multi to 8x, the FSB to 500.

The set my CPU Term to 1.34 and my MCH to 1.40...
The rest look like the MIT attached labled 500 FSB Testing. The other is my current stable settings...


----------



## Matth3w

If I had to up my vcore to 1.4, should I up my CPU termination as well?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matth3w* 
If I had to up my vcore to 1.4, should I up my CPU termination as well?

Did you raise your FSB? If so its possible... What is it at now


----------



## AAAthreat

Thank you sir, ill try and get it to 3.6 again or 3.5 and use your MIT.txt file and fill it in correctly. The load temps were about 55 sometimes hitting 60 which I thought was a bit high but I didn't really know if that was safe or not. Oh and ill try and find out what Zalman I bought.


----------



## Matth3w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Did you raise your FSB? If so its possible... What is it at now


Sorry, I was getting confused with all the cross talk in this thread, so I made a diff one. You can see the settings there.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...questions.html


----------



## Dilyn

Hijacking this thread








We've gone off on plenty of random tangents about things not even related to computers, as well as very in depth discussions on CPUs, volts, and the board itself. Don't worry about hijacking this thing.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matth3w*


My Vid is 1.3 am I completely screwed?


4.0 chip shes gonna need about 1.376

i she a cool chip? post a core temp screen shot


----------



## Matth3w

Honestly if u guys don't mind going to the other thread i posted i lost track and am waaauyyy behind in here. I thought it was going to b bad to hijack this one. Otherwise if u guys don't want to thanks anyhow









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ4g63t

Anyone care to take a stab at getting me stable at 4.5GHz?? I've been at it for 2 days and can't get it P95 blend stable. I've had a few 4.5GHz attempts pass HyperPi 32m only to fail P95 blend in a few minutes.

Here is my 8 hour P95 blend stable 4.33GHz MIT. This has been my starting point in my efforts trying to reach 4.5GHz.

Code:



Code:


CPU = E8500
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = G. Skill 2x2GB DDR2 PC2 8000

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.33GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 510
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 100
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 50

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1020
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: 52
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.35
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.59
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: .848

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.36
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .783
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: .910
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.10

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.12
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .910
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .910
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .910

I've tried my fsb, cpu multi, vcore, refs, mch volts all over the place but just cant get that dam P95 blend test to go for more than 20 minutes. I've passed a few HyperPi 32m tests at 533fsb with 5 5 5 15 timings @2.12v (533x7) so I'm pretty sure my ram should be able to get me to 4.5GHz.


----------



## Matth3w

Just curious, but when you fail p95 what error does it give you?


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matth3w* 
Just curious, but when you fail p95 what error does it give you?

Usually the nonsense of "the rounding was .5 expected less than .4" I don't know if their are any different errors that it reports?.. I usually get it on one core and the other one just keep chugging along no problems.


----------



## Matth3w

Yeah I got the same ones on some of my settings just curious if that was normal or if my cores were dying lol.

Anyone here use intel burn test? if so, for what settings and how long? I don't want to melt my computer but p95 seemed to work flawlessly at least for the time that I tried it.


----------



## Matth3w

Ouch, intel burn test shut my **** down in about 3 minutes even though p95 ran fine for about an hour. should i bother to adjust settings or just say "eff ibt"

Quote:

CPU = Q9550 EO 1.30 vid

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 480x8.5 (4.08ghz)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 480
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control...............: Unchanged

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 960
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 9
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.2250V..........: 1.4
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.34
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.59
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.848

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.36
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.888
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.16
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.02
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.90
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.90
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.90


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matth3w* 
Ouch, intel burn test shut my **** down in about 3 minutes even though p95 ran fine for about an hour. should i bother to adjust settings or just say "eff ibt"


An hour of P95 isn't nearly enough. I like IBT (Intel Burn Test) to get a baseline on a new oc and if I can past a 10 run IBT test then its on to the P95 blend test. Although lately I've been doing a lot of HyperPi 32m test cause it seems to find errors pretty quickly so I don't have to waste time waiting for P95. I'm getting a little fed up with P95 blend test myself. I'm not sure how trust worthy it is anymore. I was at 4.5GHz today and after passing 2-3 Hyper Pi 32m test and playing Black Ops for over an hour with 0 problems I fired up P95 blend and wouldn't you know 19 minutes later I have an error ***!!


----------



## Matth3w

lol.

I'm running IBT right now. It's passed about 10 runs so far. I had to bump my vcore up a bit to 1.40625

I'm going to try black ops after I get done to see what I can accomplish there. Hopefully upgrading from my E8500 to a quad core will fix some of this stuttering.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matth3w* 
lol.

I'm running IBT right now. It's passed about 10 runs so far. I had to bump my vcore up a bit to 1.40625

I'm going to try black ops after I get done to see what I can accomplish there. Hopefully upgrading from my E8500 to a quad core will fix some of this stuttering.

The studdering is happening to a ton of people regardless of their cpu. From what I've read the game is not playing nicely with certain video cards but they are working on a patch to fix that.

Just curious what are your max temps under IBT load?


----------



## Matth3w

As of now after 12 burn tests on high:

C0: 66
C1: 63
C2: 63
C3: 64

All of those are max temps.

Not sure if those are good or not, debating on the push pull dealio:

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...iggy-dark.html


----------



## Matth3w

Crap, it just died on the 15th burn test. Not sure if I should bump the vcore again or if maybe it's something else entirely.

Which makes me think at 1.40625vc I probably will never make it to 4.25GHz with this VID or whatever.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matth3w* 
As of now after 12 burn tests on high:

C0: 66
C1: 63
C2: 63
C3: 64

All of those are max temps.

Not sure if those are good or not, debating on the push pull dealio:

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...iggy-dark.html

wow! thats one cool chip, keep pushing volts till you hit about 76c. then you will find you max vcore then start pushing more FSB


----------



## NoGuru

DJ4, sounds like temps are stopping you. What are your temps after 15 minutes?


----------



## Matth3w

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
wow! thats one cool chip, keep pushing volts till you hit about 76c. then you will find you max vcore then start pushing more FSB









So maybe bump up vcore a few notches and try out maybe 8.5x490 instead of 480? I thought that I wanted to stay under 70C?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matth3w* 
So maybe bump up vcore a few notches and try out maybe 8.5x490 instead of 480? I thought that I wanted to stay under 70C?

meh under 70c with p95 under 80c with intel burn trap


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
meh under 70c with p95 under 80c with intel burn trap

Even Better: 80 with prime, never mind intel processor burner.

Random rant: I hate binary trees...


----------



## 10acjed

Well in my effort to hit 4.25 I have found my 500 FSB settings... Lowered the Multi to 8x and started tweaking

Main change is MCH volts went from 1.34 to 1.42, tried at 1.40 and it locked up.

Put the CPU Term at 1.34 just to be safe, may try lowering it but its still in the safe zone..

Prime95 must run for at least 8 - 10 hours to be a trusted OC. I have seen failures after 6 - 7 hours...

Some people say 24 hours, but I think thats overkill....

I'll hit 8 hours before I leave for work so I am probably going to call this stable..










If for nothing else at least it got my mem speed up a bit









EDIT: Spoke too soon, core 1 failed after 7 hours 58 minutes. Rounding blah blah expected less than 4....


----------



## Matth3w

Not sure I'd even notice a difference between 4.08 and 4.25


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matth3w*


Not sure I'd even notice a difference between 4.08 and 4.25


Not a very big difference... You would see it in benchmarks, maybe notice a few FPS in games, but only if you studied your FPS while playing, which I have never done..

I stick to my rule of max safe, so long as I can stay below intel spec of 1.40v & 70c then I clock as high as I can. Once past that I dont feel the risk/reward is worth it..

Even tho the risk may be so long term I would never even notice it...


----------



## Matth3w

So you're saying im at risk with 1.40625v? It failed the int after 15 iterations but i played cod for five hours last night no issue. Ill run ps3 media server tonight and see what's what

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Not a very big difference... You would see it in benchmarks, maybe notice a few FPS in games, but only if you studied your FPS while playing, which I have never done..

I stick to my rule of max safe, so long as I can stay below intel spec of 1.40v & 70c then I clock as high as I can. Once past that I dont feel the risk/reward is worth it..

Even tho the risk may be so long term I would never even notice it...


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matth3w*


So you're saying im at risk with 1.40625v? It failed the int after 15 iterations but i played cod for five hours last night no issue. Ill run ps3 media server tonight and see what's what

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


That remains to be seen. It may be shortening the lifespan of your cpu, but how much is really unknown. Most of us have moved on before any side effects are shown...

Basically if a CPU will live 15 years at 1.35v, yours might only last 10 at 1.406v..

But again, no real testing has been done to my knowledge..
All I know is that as a rule when overclocking, Heat and Voltage are the enemy. Keep both as low as possible and your "safe"

However there are other reports that just the basic theroy of takng a cpu designed to run a 2.83GHz and overclocking it to 4.0GHz will shorten the lifespan...

However this is another unknown as most cpu's are extremely outdated within 5 years..

You see many people here running 65nm C2D's? They are just about 5 years old now... The E6xxx series launched in Q3 of 2006...


----------



## Matth3w

Yeah i figured all that. It will most likely be time to move on by then

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## D.J.S.

nice finally up and running again ! 
I agree that the whole lifespan and voltage thing still remains to be seen , there are allot of heads who have chips years old like said which bump the volts and these suckers love it <3 
now this thread for example , very few people who ud3p is there first board or have only one chip lolz , in fact many have a ud3p and a collection of soc775 to brutalize in them its all about how you torture them , done proper they will love you for it and live long happy lives ! but done wrong and anything will crap out and give in .


----------



## B7ADE

Dont worry about that voltage matt, I've ran a q66 at 1.7 24/7 for 3-4 months on air still runs like champ. I've had my q9550 at 1.52 for 4.4 global for almost the life of the chip - 3 days and havent seen any degradation. I've also had it prime stable at 533x8.5 at 1.66 volts for a couple of weeks. I'm sure a lot of people on this thread have constantly and successfully tortured their chips with more than max safe volts for 24/7 and they moved on to a different socket before their chip burned out.

So dont worry about the volts, as long you can keep the chip under 75-80c with prime


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b7ade*


even better: 80 with prime, never mind intel processor burner.

Random rant: I hate binary trees...










w/ i7 prime95/linx produce the same heat.

775 on ibt is straight fire.. 20c hotter


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


DJ4, sounds like temps are stopping you. What are your temps after 15 minutes?


My temps are fine. This chip runs pretty cool so far. Even at 4.7GHz P95 blend temps were only in the mid 60's but of course it crash's in 15-30 minutes usually. At my current 4.33GHz P95 maxed out at 59*c over an 8 hour test but for most of the time I actually watched/checked on the test temps were hovering around 55*c with ambient temps around 21-23*c


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matth3w*


So you're saying im at risk with 1.40625v? It failed the int after 15 iterations but i played cod for five hours last night no issue. Ill run ps3 media server tonight and see what's what


With the factory safe spec of 1.40 using 1.40625 isn't that big of a deal. The difference if one has a good cooling solution is minimal at best. Where you would more than likely start to run into problems would be 1.45 and up. 1.40 isn't exactly a hard line that can't be crossed, only one that should be approached with caution. I wouldn't run Prime, IBT, and other stess tests 24/7 for weeks on end at 1.45vcore, but running the way most people run them at 1.40625 shouldn't cause any problems. I seriously doubt running the Folding @ Home SMP client at 1.40625v 24/7 would cause any problems either since it isn't some synthetic benchmark/stressing program. You would be ready to move on to a more powerful setup well before it was damaged.

Speaking of Folding @ Home, that is one of the best places to find out about reasonably long term reliability running high volts and high overclocks as these guys run them full out 24/7. My Q6600 has been folding OC'd since I purchased it over 3 years ago and it OC's better now than it did when I first got it.


----------



## DJ4g63t

I was just trying to get some temp readings today using P95 large FFT's and my once 16 hour stable P95 large FFT oc (4.33GHz) failed on one core 18 minutes in. Whats the deal with this dam program? I've run this oc for about a month now and haven't had a single lock up, bsod or restart since passing an 8 hour P95 blend and 16 hour large fft test. Hell I even folded on this oc using both cores at 100% for 10-12 hours with 0 problems. Hows orthos or occt for stressing now a days? I haven't used either in a long long time.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*









I was just trying to get some temp readings today using P95 large FFT's and my once 16 hour stable P95 large FFT oc (4.33GHz) failed on one core 18 minutes in. Whats the deal with this dam program? I've run this oc for about a month now and haven't had a single lock up, bsod or restart since passing an 8 hour P95 blend and 16 hour large fft test. Hell I even folded on this oc using both cores at 100% for 10-12 hours with 0 problems. Hows orthos or occt for stressing now a days? I haven't used either in a long long time.


they are all about the same. 
Did you try running it again? Some times it will just error because of conflict with another program or windows, but that is rare.

I had a 18+ hour stable Prime Blend, decided to just run it again and it failed yesterday, bumped the MCH up .02 and it passed 13.5 hours.... The previous 18+ hours was done over 6 months ago..

Also was testing my 500FSB last night, got to 7:58 and error on one core... I was going to stop it at 8 hours too...

Try giving the cpu vcore a bump or the MCH a bump, if one or the other need more voltage for the same setting its a sign of degradation..


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


they are all about the same. 
Did you try running it again? Some times it will just error because of conflict with another program or windows, but that is rare.

I had a 18+ hour stable Prime Blend, decided to just run it again and it failed yesterday, bumped the MCH up .02 and it passed 13.5 hours.... The previous 18+ hours was done over 6 months ago..

Also was testing my 500FSB last night, got to 7:58 and error on one core... I was going to stop it at 8 hours too...

Try giving the cpu vcore a bump or the MCH a bump, if one or the other need more voltage for the same setting its a sign of degradation..



I went in and gave the mch and vtt each a .02 bump and I'm 40 minutes into another large fft test error free so far. As you can see from my 4.33GHz MIT both the mch and vtt were pretty low but "were" stable at one time lol. I usually always browse the web/forums while I'm stress testing is this ok or will it cause issues?

Papasmurf posted a while back in this thread (i think lol) about a lot of guys complaining about false errors in P95 lately.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


I went in and gave the mch and vtt each a .02 bump and I'm 40 minutes into another large fft test error free so far. As you can see from my 4.33GHz MIT both the mch and vtt were pretty low but "were" stable at one time lol. I usually always browse the web/forums while I'm stress testing is this ok or will it cause issues?

Papasmurf posted a while back in this thread (i think lol) about a lot of guys complaining about false errors in P95 lately.


I have never really had an issue web browsing and stuff... But I generally only stress when I am going to be away a while, or start it before I go to bed...

I saw your MCH was low, but figured the dual core didnt need alot..

I dont know what to consider a false error.. Test for ten min and fail, then change nothing and pass 12 hours..

But I always stress twice anyway..


----------



## AAAthreat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Which Zalman? They make some that are more for quiet running and some that are better for OC'ing, but none of them are what you would call Hard Core OC'ing heatsinks like an E6700 @ 3.6.

What you should do is download the MIT.txt file from the link in my sig, fill it out with your specific settings along with the VID of your cpu and post it here. Someone might be able to offer some advice as to what changes to make that might help. Be sure to use the advanced editor and set the font for the MIT to Courier New so it formats correctly.

Also include what your load temps are along with the ambient room temp so we can gauge how close to maxed out you might be.


This is as stable as I can get it right now for some reason it wont boot into windows at 3.5 or 3.6 anymore. OH I ran Prime95 for 30 mins and everything seemed ok max temps were 46/47 for both cores.

CPU = E6700
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3LR
BIOS Version = 
Ram = 4 - 2 gig Kingston Hyper-X 4GB KIT PC2-8500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.2 400x8

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 
MCH Clock Skew.......................:

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800 780
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 Auto
tRCD ................................: 5 Auto 
tRP..................................: 5 Auto
tRAS.................................: 18 Auto

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 
tWTR.................................: 
tWR..................................: 
tRFC.................................: 
tRTP.................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.443
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.22
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.55
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.805

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.76
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:1.9 
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Im sure this is the Zalman CNPS9300 that I have.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Several things. First off you need to set the Ram VDimm to at least 2.1 if you want to run it faster than 800MHz. It's rated for 2.2vdimm at 1066.

Second, enable LLC and see what happens. Without LLC enabled you will get a LOT of vdroop which will more than likely hamper your OC.

Go through the MIT below and make any the changes I made in *Red*. Then try raising the fsb in increments of 10 and see what happens. Trying to jump from 3.2 to 3.6 probably isn't going to work well. Just make small changes to see where it maxes out. I personally haven't seen that many E6700's running at 3.6 on air 24/7 so there is no guarantee that you will be able to do it.

And that is one of the better Zalman's for mid range OC'ing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AAAthreat*


This is as stable as I can get it right now for some reason it wont boot into windows at 3.5 or 3.6 anymore. OH I ran Prime95 for 30 mins and everything seemed ok max temps were 46/47 for both cores.

CPU = E6700
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3LR
BIOS Version = 
Ram = 4 - 2 gig Kingston Hyper-X 4GB KIT PC2-8500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8 
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.2 400x8

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 
MCH Clock Skew.......................:

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800 780
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 Auto
tRCD ................................: 5 Auto 
tRP..................................: 5 Auto
tRAS.................................: 18 Auto

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 
tWTR.................................: 
tWR..................................: 
tRFC.................................: 
tRTP.................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled *Enabled*
CPU Vcore............................: 1.443
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.22 *1.40*
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.55
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.805

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2 *1.3*
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.76
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:1.9 *2.1*
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Im sure this is the Zalman CNPS9300 that I have.


----------



## freakb18c1

just so you guys know the 9550 gets a tad buggy when in the 500 fsb area.
for example id run a 8 hour blend. and pass then let machine sit for a day re run the test and it would fail on the last core instantly (no many what voltage was set)
EVEN on my q9650 this was only @ 8.5x

8x and 9x didn't have this problem


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's that darn .5 multiplier. That's caused problems for OC'ing for as long as I can remember.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
just so you guys know the 9550 gets a tad buggy when in the 500 fsb area.
for example id run a 8 hour blend. and pass then let machine sit for a day re run the test and it would fail on the last core instantly (no many what voltage was set)
EVEN on my q9650 this was only @ 8.5x

8x and 9x didn't have this problem


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
It's that darn .5 multiplier. That's caused problems for OC'ing for as long as I can remember.

Oh really? Did not know about that, maybe I'll try running 533fsb at 8x and see if I go any higher...interesting.


----------



## AAAthreat

Right thank you, ive changed those values in the bios and bumped it up to 3.3, so far it seems stable and the temps are sitting at 50-55 with a full load. Ive been running Prime95 for 20 mins ill let you know if it finds any faults.

Quote:

Several things. First off you need to set the Ram VDimm to at least 2.1 if you want to run it faster than 800MHz. It's rated for 2.2vdimm at 1066.

Second, enable LLC and see what happens. Without LLC enabled you will get a LOT of vdroop which will more than likely hamper your OC.

Go through the MIT below and make any the changes I made in Red. Then try raising the fsb in increments of 10 and see what happens. Trying to jump from 3.2 to 3.6 probably isn't going to work well. Just make small changes to see where it maxes out. I personally haven't seen that many E6700's running at 3.6 on air 24/7 so there is no guarantee that you will be able to do it.

And that is one of the better Zalman's for mid range OC'ing.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
It's that darn .5 multiplier. That's caused problems for OC'ing for as long as I can remember.

yep why do you think this thread is 100,000 pages long people stay fighting with the 9550 lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

My next bit of advise would be to run 30 minutes of Prime or a HyperPi 32m then raise the FSB another 10 or so and keep repeating until they crash quickly. At that point either spend time trying to stabilize that OC or back it off 5 and go for a longer stability test. I don't see the point in spending hours running prime at each step. Save that until you are fairly close to the upper limit of what the CPU/Ram/MoBo has to offer. I believe in finding the upper limit area quickly then spending the time fine tuning that to find the best OC possible. I've seen people start with a cpu with a stock clock of 2.4GHz raise the fsb by 10 then run Prime for 24 hours. When it passes the raise it another 10, run Prime for another 24 hours, then repeat the process over and over taking weeks or even months to find their highest possible stable OC. I don't have time for that. Push it until it fails, then fine tune.


----------



## AAAthreat

**Ive tried 3.4 ghz and it will get into windows then shut down, ive used the 8 and 9 x with no effect it still shuts down in windows after a couple of minutes. Anyone got any othere magic settings I could try to get it past 3.3 or do you think that's my cpu's limit?**

CPU = E6700
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3LR
BIOS Version =
Ram = 4 - 2 gig Kingston Hyper-X 4GB KIT PC2-8500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.2 400x8

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................:
PCI Express Clock Drive..............:
CPU Clock Skew.......................:
MCH Clock Skew.......................:

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800 780
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 Auto
tRCD ................................: 5 Auto
tRP..................................: 5 Auto
tRAS.................................: 18 Auto

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:
tWTR.................................:
tWR..................................:
tRFC.................................:
tRTP.................................:
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.443
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.40
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.55
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.805

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.3
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.76
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:1.9 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Good advice ill give that a shot, its been running for 40 mins and been ok so im gonna turn it off and try and bump it up by 10 again.


----------



## whipple16

found these in some archived extreme systems forum

there was only 1 link that was dead. wondering if anyone else knows where to get water blocks to replace the main chipset heat sink


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AAAthreat* 
**Ive tried 3.4 ghz and it will get into windows then shut down, ive used the 8 and 9 x with no effect it still shuts down in windows after a couple of minutes. Anyone got any othere magic settings I could try to get it past 3.3 or do you think that's my cpu's limit?**


What do you mean by it shuts down?


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 
found these in some archived extreme systems forum

there was only 1 link that was dead. wondering if anyone else knows where to get water blocks to replace the main chipset heat sink


For the NB an EK 5 will work on these boards, its what I use.


----------



## B7ADE

Funny, 533 fsb stable(8x multi) at much lower voltage than 525*8.5


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Funny, 533 fsb stable(8x multi) at much lower voltage than 525*8.5

Can you post an MIT for that when you get a chance? I'm having problems getting above 485 no matter what multiplier I use.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Can you post an MIT for that when you get a chance? I'm having problems getting above 485 no matter what multiplier I use.

No probs:

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.26

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 533
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 102

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 100
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 150

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400Mhz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.0D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066Mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.54375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.44
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.63
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.785 @ 1.2vtt

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.6 <--- this probably is way too much but I sometimes use 8 gigs of ram
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.8 @ 1.2vtt
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.61
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:


----------



## Mailyfesux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


keep feeding it volts dont be scared... is LLC enabled?

try up to 1.4v with llc disabled for 1.36v @ load

or

try up to 1.3625v with llc enabled you have a nice vid you shouldn't need any more volts for 4.0 then that for sure


ok. so i increased my vcore to 1.3625 with llc enabled running at 4.0ghz. I am able to prime95 for around 6 hours before erroring out. Is there any other way I can increase stability?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks B7ADE. I'll have to see how mine likes it. This new 9550 aren't getting along as well as my old one did, but I haven't really had time to work with it very much yet. Too many things I need to get done on it first.


----------



## 10acjed

This lasted less than 5 minutes Prime95 blend.....









Code:


Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 101

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800
CPU Clock Skew.......................:  50
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.0D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000Mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.40
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.34
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.42
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.888
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:

Back to the drawing board


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 
found these in some archived extreme systems forum

there was only 1 link that was dead. wondering if anyone else knows where to get water blocks to replace the main chipset heat sink


Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoss331* 
For the NB an EK 5 will work on these boards, its what I use.

I had some of the MIPPS blocks for the MOSFETTS and I have the EK 5 block on my NB as well.


----------



## whipple16

Do you have a link to buy the ship the mipps block to the us?


----------



## B7ADE

Oops


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mailyfesux*


ok. so i increased my vcore to 1.3625 with llc enabled running at 4.0ghz. I am able to prime95 for around 6 hours before erroring out. Is there any other way I can increase stability?


You could try bumping the Ref voltage.

What are your current MIT settings?


----------



## AAAthreat

Quote:



What do you mean by it shuts down?


It restarts the PC and goes back into windows.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AAAthreat*


**Ive tried 3.4 ghz and it will get into windows then shut down, ive used the 8 and 9 x with no effect it still shuts down in windows after a couple of minutes. Anyone got any othere magic settings I could try to get it past 3.3 or do you think that's my cpu's limit?**


try this

Code:


Code:


CPU = E6700
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3LR
BIOS Version =
Ram = 4 - 2 gig Kingston Hyper-X 4GB KIT PC2-8500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.4 425x8

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 425
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 101

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 50
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................:
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800 780
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 
tRCD ................................: 5 
tRP..................................: 5 
tRAS.................................: 18

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:  Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.4875
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.40
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.55
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.34
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.2 - 2.3 <-- this what Kingston rates it at
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Changes is RED if ya couldnt figure it out









Give that a shot and see how it goes. Based on your post that it just shuts down I have to say its lack of voltage.


----------



## AAAthreat

Right thanx man I changed your recommended values. It boots up ok and is running right now but when I run Prime95 it fails after 20/30 seconds. I cant seem to find the stress text file?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AAAthreat*


Right thanx man I changed your recommended values. It boots up ok and is running right now but when I run Prime95 it fails after 20/30 seconds. I cant seem to find the stress text file?


You were stable at 3.2 right?

If so try this:

Code:


Code:


CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:  Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.50
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.44
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.55
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.36

Judging from your CPU-Z reading that should boot up at 1.48v, that should be enough for that cpu...


----------



## AAAthreat

Again thanx I feel like a complete noob with this board my old Asrock board didn't have half of these OC ing settings in the bios. Ill try your new settings and yes it was stable at 3.2 but I made a mistake it was a 10x not 8x, sorry.

Ohh I tried using a 10x to get 3.4 (keeping the V settings you suggested) and ran Orthos for 14 mins and it seemed stable, ill need to let it run longer and see how it handles the new settings.


----------



## AAAthreat

Well 3.4 ghz seems stable and it boots up 3.5 but Orthos failed, I might have hit the limit, this was done using your changed voltages. I might try using a lower mutiplyer and sees if its more stable at 3.5.


----------



## 10acjed

Even tho the P45 wont hold you back as far as FSB goes the cpu might. The CPU Term (aka PLL) is in correlation with the cpu fsb. So higher fsb = more voltage.

Just trial and error. I would suggest the 350 x 10 and just give a little bump to the vcore. Max "safe" voltage for that cpu is 1.50v, cpu-z is still reading 1.47 so maybe bump it.

I did a little researching it and it seems the max of those cpu's was around 3.4 - 3.5 so try 340 and then if thats stable go for 350. ( i forgot how good we have it these days with 400 fsb being a cake walk)

If your not caring about the lifespan of the cpu you could get brave and up the cpu v to 1.55 or so. Just keep an eye on temps, as long as they stay below 70c - 75c in orthos you should be good...


----------



## AAAthreat

That's strange I changed it to 1.5 in the bios im gonna go back in and check it again. I think your right 3.4/3.5 seems to be the limit for these chips.

http://www.overclock.net/1875888-post217.html

http://www.overclock.net/1487049-post169.html

I don't know why its sitting at 1.47?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AAAthreat*


That's strange I changed it to 1.5 in the bios im gonna go back in and check it again. I think your right 3.4/3.5 seems to be the limit for these chips.

http://www.overclock.net/1875888-post217.html

http://www.overclock.net/1487049-post169.html

I don't know why its sitting at 1.47?


Its natural. "vdroop" & "vdrop", it will be a little lower than what you set in bios, and if you were to disable Load Line Calibration it would drop to 1.42 when you started stressing it.
It is a safety precaution us overclockers just dont need









1.52 would put you right about 1.49 in windows.


----------



## KingT

Damn what a difference between E6700 B2 & E6750 G0 (1066 vs 1333MHz FSB) as my E6750 G0 VID = 1.275V on my P5Q Pro (back in 2008) easy hit 3.6GHz on stock voltage and 3.9GHz w/ 1.3875V (4GHz w/ 1.45V) all ROCK SOLID and topped @ 533MHz FSB due RAM limitation..

Shame that E6700 can't get even close to that..

CHEERS..


----------



## AAAthreat

Quote:



Its natural. "vdroop" & "vdrop", it will be a little lower than what you set in bios, and if you were to disable Load Line Calibration it would drop to 1.42 when you started stressing it.
It is a safety precaution us overclockers just dont need

1.52 would put you right about 1.49 in windows.
__________________


Ive just noticed that thanx alot man, I set it to 1.53 in the BIOS and in windows its sitting at 1.5 or just above. It seems stable at 3.5 with the voltages turned up and using a 10X divider. Ill let you know how I get on at 3.5 maybe even try for 3.6 if 3.5 is stable. Thanx again to you and Papa smurf you have really helped I didn't even think I could manage 3.3 never mind 3.5







.

Quote:



Damn what a difference between E6700 B2 & E6750 G0 (1066 vs 1333MHz FSB) as my E6750 G0 VID = 1.275V on my P5Q Pro (back in 2008) easy hit 3.6GHz on stock voltage and 3.9GHz w/ 1.3875V (4GHz w/ 1.45V) all ROCK SOLID and topped @ 533MHz FSB due RAM limitation..

Shame that E6700 can't get even close to that..

CHEERS..


Christ I think I need a new chip







that's shocking how much less voltage you need to use and you still get better speeds.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AAAthreat*


Christ I think I need a new chip







that's shocking how much less voltagesyou need to use and you still get better speeds.


If you get a new one get a 45nm, q9550 if you can... They hit 4.0 pretty easy on this board..

Good luck with your stress test, let it run a good 10 - 12 hours...


----------



## PapaSmurf

At this point you might want to start looking at smaller increases of the fsb. Instead of going for 3.6 you might meed to try 3.53 or something else in between 3.5 and 3.6.

If a Q9550 is out of your budget, a dual core E8400 or E8500 would be a good choice.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
At this point you might want to start looking at smaller increases of the fsb. Instead of going for 3.6 you might meed to try 3.53 or something else in between 3.5 and 3.6.

If a Q9550 is out of your budget, a dual core E8400 or E8500 would be a good choice.

Oh man do I remember the days of C2D fsb testing, I have this MSI 965 NEO on my girls pc, it will do 276fsb and not an ounce more with a 200 fsb chip. But put a 266 in there and it will do at least 333.....

took me a week of testing to finally get that 276.... 277 - 280 would boot, run stable but every time you shut down you have to clear cmos and reset bios...

I finally moved on to my first giga then, the msi was a back up... Thing has been running stable for years tho.. Cant really complain about it, just not a good clocking board...


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Oh man do I remember the days of C2D fsb testing, I have this MSI 965 NEO on my girls pc, it will do 276fsb and not an ounce more with a 200 fsb chip. But put a 266 in there and it will do at least 333.....

took me a week of testing to finally get that 276.... 277 - 280 would boot, run stable but every time you shut down you have to clear cmos and reset bios...

I finally moved on to my first giga then, the msi was a back up... Thing has been running stable for years tho.. Cant really complain about it, just not a good clocking board...

I had a similar experience with my old asus G31 chipset. Will do 316 and no more, I had my E7200 at 3.0ghz with just fsb clock and pcie clock at 103


----------



## Zippy476

Anyone try a Prolimatech Megahalems on the ud3p with the dominators?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 
Anyone try a Prolimatech Megahalems on the ud3p with the dominators?

I've had a TRUE with a 1200mm front fan and had a couple cms in between the fan and slot #1(closest to the socket). A megahalem is about the same size right?

and a side question:

I have my Q9550 at 4.46(525*8.5), how much vMCH do you reckon I need to run 8 GB ram at that speed 1:1 with a 2.0D multi? 1 set is OCZ Reaper 1066Mhz and the other is G.SKILL PI 1200Mhz, each set is 4 Gigs


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 
Anyone try a Prolimatech Megahalems on the ud3p with the dominators?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
I've had a TRUE with a 1200mm front fan and had a couple cms in between the fan and slot #1(closest to the socket). A megahalem is about the same size right?

The Megahalems Rev B is 10mm wider than the TRUE. TRUE is 63.44mm thick while the Megahalems Rev B is 74mm thick. That means you would need to have at least 6mm of space between the fan on the TRUE and the first ram slot for the Megahalems to fit.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 

and a side question:

I have my Q9550 at 4.46(525*8.5), how much vMCH do you reckon I need to run 8 GB ram at that speed 1:1 with a 2.0D multi? 1 set is OCZ Reaper 1066Mhz and the other is G.SKILL PI 1200Mhz, each set is 4 Gigs

i always ran 8gb it always needed the same amount of mch as my 4gb did.. hard to believe i know

520fsb i used to push
800/800/50/150 / pcie101 0.745cpu ref 0.800mch ref
1.48 mch
1.42 vtt


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The Megahalems Rev B is 10mm wider than the TRUE. TRUE is 63.44mm thick while the Megahalems Rev B is 74mm thick. That means you would need to have at least 6mm of space between the fan on the TRUE and the first ram slot for it to fit.

Sorry, but I've seem to missed the point of that statement.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
i always ran 8gb it always needed the same amount of mch as my 4gb did.. hard to believe i know

520fsb i used to push
800/800/50/150 / pcie101 0.745cpu ref 0.800mch ref
1.48 mch
1.42 vtt









Yea, never expected that, I shall try.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Sorry, but I've seem to missed the point of that statement.

It makes perfect sense when taken in it's proper context. He asked if a Megahalems would fit with the Dominator memory. You stated that your TRUE did and "A megahalem is about the same size right?" I replied to both posts with the information that no, they are not and provided the difference in dimension between them where the difference could cause a conflict. That seems pretty straight forward and clear to me.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
It makes perfect sense when taken in it's proper context. He asked if a Megahalems would fit with the Dominator memory. You stated that your TRUE did and "A megahalem is about the same size right?" I replied to both posts with the information that no, they are not and provided the difference in dimension between them where the difference could cause a conflict. That seems pretty straight forward and clear to me.

I think I got it, I thought the "it" in the last sentence pointed to the TRUE because no other object/noun was mentioned in the sentence, clearly "it" meant the Megahalems. All good.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay. I edited my original post for clarity.


----------



## Mailyfesux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


You could try bumping the Ref voltage.

What are your current MIT settings?


Here are my current MIT settings:
Quote:



CPU = Intel e8400
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3R rev 1.1
BIOS Version = f12
Ram = 2x2GB A-Data ddr2-800
VID = 1.2250V

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00 GHz (445x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800 mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900 mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: N/A
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 890
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 7
tRP..................................: 7
tRAS.................................: 24

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 52
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:
CPU Vcore............................: 1.36250 V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.3 V
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5 V
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.763 V

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.3 V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.763 V
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.910 V
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5 V
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1 V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.0 V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.910 V
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.910 V
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.910 V


----------



## morph

With those A-DATA`s you should try tightening those timings. They should do just fine 5-5-5-15 with 2.0V, even lower. Mine do that with @1066 with 2V. Maybe you could try aiming even lower timings, with 2.1V.


----------



## Polska

Are these setting safe for 9550. This is a base for my quest for 4Ghz. Not sure if it will be doable primarily because of heat. Did 10 RUN IBT, now running prime. Prime95 max temps are 65 62 61 61 after 3 hours. A little toasty but I can live with it.

3910Mhz (460x8.5)

LLC: ON
Vcore: 1.3375
CPU Termination 1.26
MCH Core 1.38

What values on the UD3p can I raise in order to maybe lower these?
Will see if any values can be lowered. If I have to up any for 4ghz I may have to live with 3.9.

Thanks


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Are these setting safe for 9550. This is a base for my quest for 4Ghz. Not sure if it will be doable primarily because of heat. Did 10 RUN IBT, now running prime. Prime95 max temps are 65 62 61 61 after 3 hours. A little toasty but I can live with it.

3910Mhz (460x8.5)

LLC: ON
Vcore: 1.3375
CPU Termination 1.26
MCH Core 1.38

What values on the UD3p can I raise in order to maybe lower these?
Will see if any values can be lowered. If I have to up any for 4ghz I may have to live with 3.9.

Thanks


Those voltages are all safe.. You may be able to lower the MCH Core, but get a good 10 - 12 hour prime stable oc first before messing with it..

Mine takes 
Vcore - 1.350v
CPU Term - 1.32
MCH - 1.34
for 471x8.5 = 4.0GHz.... Q9550 1.1875 VID


----------



## AAAthreat

Quote:



If you get a new one get a 45nm, q9550 if you can... They hit 4.0 pretty easy on this board..

Good luck with your stress test, let it run a good 10 - 12 hours...


Well it seemed stable last night and the temps never went above 63 but after a few hours of gaming BF BC2 crashed and my system shut down so its back to 3.4, I am happy with this compared to running it at stock and now I know that is basically the chips limit in fine with that speed.

Quote:



If a Q9550 is out of your budget, a dual core E8400 or E8500 would be a good choice.


I don't know if this is one of the older core 2's but this just went on sale in the place I normally buy PC stuff from. That is cheap but I think im gonna leave it I really need a quad core for games like ArmA II.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...d=6&subcat=567


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AAAthreat*


I don't know if this is one of the older core 2's but this just went on sale in the place I normally buy PC stuff from. That is cheap but I think im gonna leave it I really need a quad core for games like ArmA II.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...d=6&subcat=567


That is one of the newer Pentium series Dual Core, it will probably clock higher than your current cpu, it has 2mb L2 cache, yours has 4mb.

Not really an upgrade other than being able to clock a little higher..

I would just hold off and save a little... Keep an eye on the for sale section here for sellers in your shipping area (UK) selling their 775 cpu's.. 
There was an E8400 here for 55 but it has been sold already. But they pop up now and then.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I agree with 10acjed. Save up for a Q9550/9650 or E8500/8400. Those are newer cores and have the larger cache so you would gain a significant amount of performance from them. Maybe not in all things, but they would be a worthwhile upgrade compared to an E6500.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I agree with 10acjed. Save up for a Q9550/9650 or E8500/8400. Those are newer cores and have the larger cache so you would gain a significant amount of performance from them. Maybe not in all things, but they would be a worthwhile upgrade compared to an E6500.


Definitely, I went from a 4.4 E7200 to a 3.2 Q600 and there was a huge difference there as well.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yep. Extra cores and more cache can really speed things up. Apps like video rendering among others that can take advantage of extra cores really benefit a great deal from a Quad.


----------



## B7ADE

Woot, just ordered my Christmas presents! Iz gonna be awesome!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sounds dangerous.


----------



## AAAthreat

Right chaps ill start saving my money for a new dual core or quad core one of the newer ones. Im happy with these Orthos results, need longer testing I know.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Sounds dangerous.










Its mostly some WC stuff, fans, some wire sleeving and a 2 UV cathodes. Its the first batch of 2. Second batch is a new 2nd monitor and maybe a UD3P if they're still around until then.

And anyone still getting leg cramps while sleeping? I just had one this morning and oh boy, it was not enjoyable...


----------



## PapaSmurf

They are still around. I've seen then go at fairly reasonable prices on FleaBay lately. One of the reasons I never sold mine.


----------



## B7ADE

Nice, reminds of an episode of The Office where Schrute buys out all the stores of this one doll, then sells them at 4 times the price when people get desperate for Christmas.

120 on OCN, I think thats a fantastic price......and I just bought it. Another Christmas present cometh...awesome.


----------



## Zippy476

Just wondering if these will work with my Q9550 UD3P build. There isn't anything wrong with my Dominators but they are too tall and it limits my cooler choices

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippy476*


Just wondering if these will work with my Q9550 UD3P build. There isn't anything wrong with my Dominators but they are too tall and it limits my cooler choices

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


Those will work no problem. Hey doesn't Rockford play today?


----------



## Dilyn

The BPK's are AMAZING.


----------



## KingT

Most definetly they will work like a charm..

CHEERS..


----------



## Zippy476

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Those will work no problem. Hey doesn't Rockford play today?


Yep, I was on the 04 ,05 teams. Should have won it on 06 as well but Munger got pass happy and didn't play meat and potatoes Rockford football IMO.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippy476*


Just wondering if these will work with my Q9550 UD3P build. There isn't anything wrong with my Dominators but they are too tall and it limits my cooler choices

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


They are probably one of the more popular choices for that board. Knowing what I know now I never would have sold mine.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippy476*


Just wondering if these will work with my Q9550 UD3P build. There isn't anything wrong with my Dominators but they are too tall and it limits my cooler choices

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


That ram is perfect for that board. I was going to buy that ram but then I finally went with the i7 build.


----------



## Zippy476

Alright I will see how much I can get for my Dominators and go from there. Eventually I am going to sell my 260's, e8400, 750i once I get the q9550 build up and running and stable for a few months.


----------



## Segovax

Can you plug CDROM/DVDROM SATA drives into the purple GSATA ports or are they for RAID1/0 for 2 HDD/SSD only?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Segovax*


Can you plug CDROM/DVDROM SATA drives into the purple GSATA ports or are they for RAID1/0 for 2 HDD/SSD only?


Yes you can. In fact, that is the preferred method. Set the purple jMicron controller to IDE mode though. That tends to work better for optical drives.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Yes you can. In fact, that is the preferred method. Set the purple jMicron controller to IDE mode though. That tends to work better for optical drives.


Why thank you.


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. That's what we are here for.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Yes you can. In fact, that is the preferred method. Set the purple jMicron controller to IDE mode though. That tends to work better for optical drives.


I gotta ask lol but whats the benefit of doing it this way?


----------



## PapaSmurf

The yellow Intel ports are a bit faster overall so your hard drives benefit the most by being on them. While the Opticals will work just fine on the Intel ports you are stuck with either running everything on the Intel ports in IDE mode which will lower performance and eliminate the ability to hot swap drives and use raid on them or run everything on them in AHCI mode, which can cause some problems with how well the optical drives work. By keeping your hard drives on the Yellow Intel ports and the Optical drives on the Purple jMicron ports you can optimize each to their maximum potential, AHCI or Raid for the hard drives and IDE for the opticals. Optical drives do not benefit from running in AHCI mode and you can't Raid them.

This is especially true if you are using 64bit Windows 7 or Vista and any optical drive that uses the MediaTek chipset that support scanning. None of the scanning software will work in AHCI mode on 64bit Vista/7 which renders one of the main features of having the absolute best optical drives useless. I found that out the hard way when I switched to 64bit Win 7 several months ago.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippy476* 
Just wondering if these will work with my Q9550 UD3P build. There isn't anything wrong with my Dominators but they are too tall and it limits my cooler choices

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

A month or two ago, I asked what the best memory for the UD3P is, and one of the more common recommendations was the very memory you're looking at!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The yellow Intel ports are a bit faster overall so your hard drives benefit the most by being on them. While the Opticals will work just fine on the Intel ports you are stuck with either running everything on the Intel ports in IDE mode which will lower performance and eliminate the ability to hot swap drives and use raid on them or run everything on them in AHCI mode, which can cause some problems with how well the optical drives work. By keeping your hard drives on the Yellow Intel ports and the Optical drives on the Purple jMicron ports you can optimize each to their maximum potential, AHCI or Raid for the hard drives and IDE for the opticals. Optical drives do not benefit from running in AHCI mode and you can't Raid them.

This is especially true if you are using 64bit Windows 7 or Vista and any optical drive that uses the MediaTek chipset that support scanning. None of the scanning software will work in AHCI mode on 64bit Vista/7 which renders one of the main features of having the absolute best optical drives useless. I found that out the hard way when I switched to 64bit Win 7 several months ago.

Then this might answer a question that I've been trying to put to words for about the past 3-4 months: I have my optical drives connected to the yellow ports along with my SSDs, and so AHCI is enabled. Every time I watch a DVD movie, I get random pixelations and video stutter (which seems to only happen as a result of the pixelation) briefly which occurs maybe 1-3 times per movie, and this has been happening ever since I upgraded to the UD3P from the EVGA 680i SLI. I've already ruled out the cables, and I've already tried the other open yellow ports.

So, if using the purple ports (in IDE mode, ofc) would fix this, then I think I'll move my optical drives over as soon as possible!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Then this might answer a question that I've been trying to put to words for about the past 3-4 months: I have my optical drives connected to the yellow ports along with my SSDs, and so AHCI is enabled. Every time I watch a DVD movie, I get random pixelations and video stutter (which seems to only happen as a result of the pixelation) briefly which occurs maybe 1-3 times per movie, and this has been happening ever since I upgraded to the UD3P from the EVGA 680i SLI. I've already ruled out the cables, and I've already tried the other open yellow ports.

So, if using the purple ports (in IDE mode, ofc) would fix this, then I think I'll move my optical drives over as soon as possible!

I won't guarantee it, but I've always had better luck running SATA opticals off of the purple jMicron ports in IDE mode. This goes back to running them on the GA-965P-DS3 mobos several years ago when the C2D's were fairly new. A lot of people couldn't get Windows, Linux, or any other OS to install using SATA optical drives on the yellow Intel ports, especially with a brand new hard drive that hadn't been initialized or formated yet or an old one that had been wiped clean. The consensus has been to run them on the jMicron ports in IDE mode if at all possible.


----------



## whipple16

just a quick question...
is it normal that cores 3 and 4 always idle at 37 and cores 1 and 2 usually idle between 30 and 34


----------



## whipple16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I won't guarantee it, but I've always had better luck running SATA opticals off of the purple jMicron ports in IDE mode. This goes back to running them on the GA-965P-DS3 mobos several years ago when the C2D's were fairly new. A lot of people couldn't get Windows, Linux, or any other OS to install using SATA optical drives on the yellow Intel ports, especially with a brand new hard drive that hadn't been initialized or formated yet or an old one that had been wiped clean. The consensus has been to run them on the jMicron ports in IDE mode if at all possible.


so in BIOS the option that says SATA RAID/AHCI Mode should be set to disabled and that is for the Jmicron purple ports (optical drive here)
And Set OnBoard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode to AHCI orange ports (HDD and SSD)

does that sound right?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 
just a quick question...
is it normal that cores 3 and 4 always idle at 37 and cores 1 and 2 usually idle between 30 and 34

That isn't at all uncommon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 
so in BIOS the option that says SATA RAID/AHCI Mode should be set to disabled and that is for the Jmicron purple ports (optical drive here)
And Set OnBoard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode to AHCI orange ports (HDD and SSD)

does that sound right?

No, that is backwards. The one at the top of the screen is for the Yellow Intel Ports while the two towards the lower middle of the screen are for the Purple jMicron ports. This is covered quite fully in the Users Guide that shipped with the board. Unless you are running a Raid array the top one should be set to AHCI for optimal performance and the lower two to Enabled and IDE.


----------



## DJ4g63t

wow great answer. I think I bit off a lil more than I can chew lol. I have my HDD and optical drive both on the yellow intel ports but I haven't had any issues with either of them. Would I benefit at all from moving the optical drive to the purple port and running the hdd alone on the yellow intel port?


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you aren't having any problems I wouldn't take the time personally. Why try to fix something that ain't broke yet. Just keep it in mind for the next build or if you do have some issues down the line.


----------



## Dilyn

I have both my Caviar Black and my CD drive on the Intel SATA ports because I can't be bothered to switch it and I saw no performance difference when I swapped it over to the jMicron ports.
I wouldn't bother if I were you.


----------



## whipple16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That isn't at all uncommon.

No, that is backwards. The one at the top of the screen is for the Yellow Intel Ports while the two towards the lower middle of the screen are for the Purple jMicron ports. This is covered quite fully in the Users Guide that shipped with the board. Unless you are running a Raid array the top one should be set to AHCI for optimal performance and the lower two to Enabled and IDE.

thanks for clearing that up. i was a pretty confused about what was what so i had both of them set to ahci just to make sure my ssd was not running ide mode.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whipple16*


just a quick question... 
is it normal that cores 3 and 4 always idle at 37 and cores 1 and 2 usually idle between 30 and 34


Unfortunately it _is_ normal. Many (or most?) of Intel's 45nm Core2 processors (both Duos and Quads) have stuck sensors like this. But it's not a bad thing because the reason why these sensors were created was to be able to detect if (or when) the cores reach the Tj. Max (100Â°C) in order to shut the CPU off to prevent damage. This is one reason why the only temperatures that matter are the loads.

In other words, Intel actually doesn't like that we are trying to use these sensors as veritable thermometers, but they left us with no choice. So our temperature monitoring methods are crude, but they're certainly still good enough!

However, the idle temperature becomes extremely important to watch when doing something like installing a new heatsink, or installing a new CPU, or replacing the thermal paste, etc. The reason is because if you go into the BIOS to look at the temps immediately afterward and find them to be in the 50s and 60s (or even higher), then it's a clear sign that the heatsink and/or thermal paste needs to be checked. So, when seeing an idle temp in the 30's or low 40's, it means you can move forward.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whipple16*


thanks for clearing that up. i was a pretty confused about what was what so i had both of them set to ahci just to make sure my ssd was not running ide mode.


Here's almost everything we need to know:

*SATA RAID/AHCI Mode* is for the yellow/orange ports.
*SATA Port0-3 Native Mode* is for the yellow/orange ports, but I think the best setting is Enabled.
*Onboard SATA/IDE Device* is for the purple ports.
*Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode* is for the purple ports too, and so if using them for optical drives, then set this to "IDE".
So, the settings for the first two in this list have no effect on the settings for the purple ports (as well as the other way around).


----------



## whipple16

tell me if this makes sense.

I have my 2 drives (1 HD and 1 SSD) plugged into the yellow ports. when i have SATA RAID/AHCI Mode set to AHCI everything works fine but SSD Update from OCZ wont recognize my drive. When i set it to disabled everything still works fine but SSD Update will now see the drive.

also when i have it set to AHCI and i go into the "Standard CMOS Features" neither of my hard drives show up but if i change to disabled and reboot they show up.....

also i have checked in the registry that AHCI is enabled


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 
tell me if this makes sense.

I have my 2 drives (1 HD and 1 SSD) plugged into the yellow ports. when i have SATA RAID/AHCI Mode set to AHCI everything works fine but SSD Update from OCZ wont recognize my drive. When i set it to disabled everything still works fine but SSD Update will now see the drive.

also when i have it set to AHCI and i go into the "Standard CMOS Features" neither of my hard drives show up but if i change to disabled and reboot they show up.....

also i have checked in the registry that AHCI is enabled

Unfortunately, I don't understand the bit about OCZ SSD Update not recognizing the drive, but I do know that when SATA RAID/AHCI Mode is set to AHCI that it's normal for the drives to not show up in the Standard CMOS Features. I mean, I think that it only sees drives that are in IDE mode.


----------



## Dilyn

Currently on my Christmas Wish List:
Haf X
OCZ Vertex 2 60GB SSD

I have $80 left in my budget.
What else should I get?

Was thinking fans... I need some red LED 140mm ones. Need to go find those Masscools that Robilar put in his Haf X build (if I'm remembering who's log I looked at).


----------



## whipple16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Unfortunately, I don't understand the bit about OCZ SSD Update not recognizing the drive, but I do know that when SATA RAID/AHCI Mode is set to AHCI that it's normal for the drives to not show up in the Standard CMOS Features. I mean, I think that it only sees drives that are in IDE mode.


alright at least i know the part about Standard CMOS features is not a issue. back to ocz to fix this ssd issue


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 
alright at least i know the part about Standard CMOS features is not a issue. back to ocz to fix this ssd issue

I have an experiment that I want to try: set SATA Port0-3 Native Mode to _Enabled_ and then see if SSD Update recognizes the drive afterward. Using Enabled is a bit better for Windows XP, Vista and 7.


----------



## whipple16

I've tried that. The only way it recognizes it is if I set ahci/raid to disabled
Having it native or legacy didn't make a difference

On the ocz forum I found a post that mentioned that ssd update won't work with the intel version 10 rst drivers. So I guess by disabling raid and ahci the drivers are irrelevant so the updater will see the drive

Only thing I don't get is how it still boots when I disable ahci in bios??

Or is it sence it is in the registry that supersedes the bios??


----------



## PotbellyPig

I am looking to get a GA-EP45-UD3L motherboard for my QX9650 processor because my Asus P5E motherboard bit the dust. What is making me nervous is reading all the negative Newegg reviews about boards going bad or being incompatible with Windows 7 64 bit (hangs, BSOD, etc.). Is this a load of hogwash and I should go out and get the board? Also any problem using an SSD (like the Crucial Real SSD C300) with this board as a boot drive? Will TRIM under Windows 7 work, etc?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PotbellyPig* 
I am looking to get a GA-EP45-UD3L motherboard for my QX9650 processor because my Asus P5E motherboard bit the dust. What is making me nervous is reading all the negative Newegg reviews about boards going bad or being incompatible with Windows 7 64 bit (hangs, BSOD, etc.). Is this a load of hogwash and I should go out and get the board? Also any problem using an SSD (like the Crucial Real SSD C300) with this board as a boot drive? Will TRIM under Windows 7 work, etc?

It is not much different than the UD3R or UD3P, it lacks ICH10R which I am not that familiar with but this pretty much sums it up:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TomsHardware*
The south bridge is available in the two traditional flavors: ICH10R with RAID support for all six AHCI SATA 3Gb/s ports with Native Command Queuing (NCQ) or ICH10 without RAID capabilities.

The UD3L has the ICH10 chip
It lacks Utra TPM, again a feature I am not that informed with:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gigabyte*
A TPM is an onboard secure microprocessor that stores cryptographic keys, and is often used along with software to protect information stored on a computer. The concept isn't particularly new or unique, they have been around a while, even Dell has installed them in some of their computers.

Other features it lacks is a second LAN and a second PCI-E. And it only has a 4 pin CPU Power connection rather than the 8 pin that comes with the others.

I owned one and was able to take my Q9550 to 3.9 but had issues getting to 4.0, however I had the same issues when I got the UD3P.
I had originally thought it was due to it only having a 4 pin cpu connection, but found that it was just me needing to tweak my Ref voltages..

I know it lacks a few bios settings, but none that should hinder overclocking.

Newegg user reviews leave alot to be desired. I have read too many people complaining about the dumbest stuff and have to feel that the tech level of the people is below average..

Hope this helps


----------



## PotbellyPig

It seems that I can also get the GA-EP45T-USB3P motherboard although I'll have to get DDR3 memory which I guess its okay since I can reuse it in a sandy bridge setup later. Any overall opinion on this board?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PotbellyPig*


It seems that I can also get the GA-EP45T-USB3P motherboard although I'll have to get DDR3 memory which I guess its okay since I can reuse it in a sandy bridge setup later. Any overall opinion on this board?


That board is fine... Its basically a UD3P with DDR3 ram and USB 3.0...

However now you bring up a new debate on whether or not its worth it.

I am all for getting a new 775 board, or just getting new Ram.
But getting both a Board & Ram you may as well put that QX9650 on fleabay and go for an i7 or i5 setup...


----------



## freakb18c1

some new toys


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PotbellyPig* 
I am looking to get a GA-EP45-UD3L motherboard for my QX9650 processor because my Asus P5E motherboard bit the dust. What is making me nervous is reading all the negative Newegg reviews about boards going bad or being incompatible with Windows 7 64 bit (hangs, BSOD, etc.). Is this a load of hogwash and I should go out and get the board? Also any problem using an SSD (like the Crucial Real SSD C300) with this board as a boot drive? Will TRIM under Windows 7 work, etc?

Do yourself a favor and pick up a used EP45-UD3P or EP45-UD3R from the marketplace here or from Fleabay. Overall they are better boards. You should be able to pick one up for about the same money as UD3L and you get a better board.

I wouldn't waste your money on one of the DDR3 versions of the board in your situation. As 10acjed stated, better to sell your Quad and move to an 1155 setup with an i5-750/760. That would be money better spent


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
some new toys









HAWT! I mean COOL!

Just come to canada if you want 4 months of <-20


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
some new toys









Surely you dont need all of them, specially with the cold months up there in Jersey.. They would be much better suited in a system somewhere warm.. Like Florida... Let me think if I know anyone you can send it to down there.................

















Lets see some benchies already


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Surely you dont need all of them, specially with the cold months up there in Jersey.. They would be much better suited in a system somewhere warm.. Like Florida... Let me think if I know anyone you can send it to down there.................

















Lets see some benchies already









yeaa i got a new chip coming in, not sure if im going to run these 24/7 or not well see these might fit real nice in my tj07


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 
I've tried that. The only way it recognizes it is if I set ahci/raid to disabled
Having it native or legacy didn't make a difference

On the ocz forum I found a post that mentioned that ssd update won't work with the intel version 10 rst drivers. So I guess by disabling raid and ahci the drivers are irrelevant so the updater will see the drive

In that case, use the RST driver version 9.6:

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/18859/eng/iata96enu.exe

I mean, if OCZ SSD Update won't work with the 10.0.0.1046 driver, then why not use the 9.6 driver? Right?









Or, just keep using the 10.0.0.1046 driver and forget about using SSD Update.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *whipple16* 
Only thing I don't get is how it still boots when I disable ahci in bios??

Or is it sence it is in the registry that supersedes the bios??

Yeah, this is confusing me too. So, now I wonder if it's because Windows was installed in IDE mode, but then changed over by editing the Registry!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PotbellyPig* 
I am looking to get a GA-EP45-UD3L motherboard for my QX9650 processor because my Asus P5E motherboard bit the dust. What is making me nervous is reading all the negative Newegg reviews about boards going bad or being incompatible with Windows 7 64 bit (hangs, BSOD, etc.). Is this a load of hogwash and I should go out and get the board? Also any problem using an SSD (like the Crucial Real SSD C300) with this board as a boot drive? Will TRIM under Windows 7 work, etc?

All I can say is this: Newegg reviews are worthless.









*UPDATE:* Intel finally released version 10.1.0.1008 on their site! http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Deta...&DwnldID=19607


----------



## PapaSmurf

Any OS that is installed with AHCI enabled should have no problem booting up with it set to IDE. It's booting back into Windows with AHCI enabled AFTER having booted into Windows in IDE mode that puzzles me. That normally doesn't work, but hey. We are talking about MS here so anything is possible.


----------



## NoGuru

Nice Freak, can I get some specs. Most important how cold can it sustain a i7?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Any OS that is installed with AHCI enabled should have no problem booting up with it set to IDE. It's booting back into Windows with AHCI enabled AFTER having booted into Windows in IDE mode that puzzles me. That normally doesn't work, but hey. We are talking about MS here so anything is possible.

He's saying that he installed Windows in AHCI mode and is confused that it still boots when experimenting with IDE mode (which he's doing just to get OCZ SSD Updater to recognize his drive).

Now, what I was referring to was that every single time I have ever switched over to IDE mode after installing Windows 7 in AHCI mode, I would get a BSOD upon bootup. This used to happen to me back when I had a separate drive with XP on it because I would sometimes forget to switch back to AHCI mode for Windows 7 (this was before I decided to take advantage of the BIOS profiles). So, this is what would happen: I would switch to IDE mode just to use XP. When I was finished, I'd boot off the drive with Windows 7 on it but I would sometimes forget to switch back to AHCI mode and then I'd get a BSOD during bootup.

However, things are different now: I just switched over to IDE mode in the BIOS and I didn't get a BSOD. Instead, it booted right up, detected new IDE devices, and then even installed the standard Microsoft IDE driver. So I guess I can now say that the only time Windows 7 would BSOD during bootup (that is, in this context) is when installing Windows 7 in IDE mode and then switching over to AHCI mode without first editing the Registry.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nice Freak, can I get some specs. Most important how cold can it sustain a i7?

yea i put em away for now gonna plan this one out, should be interesting since i been benching on air this whole time never really had an issue since heat don't bother me.

imagine bla7e with one of these units he'd run 6ghz 24/7 lol


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
yea i put em away for now gonna plan this one out, should be interesting since i been benching on air this whole time never really had an issue since heat don't bother me.

imagine bla7e with one of these units he'd run 6ghz 24/7 lol

Sdumper has a nice one for sale $625. If my wife didn't have to buy presents for the world it would be mine.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
yea i put em away for now gonna plan this one out, should be interesting since i been benching on air this whole time never really had an issue since heat don't bother me.

imagine bla7e with one of these units he'd run 6ghz 24/7 lol

stop giving me ideas!

EDIT: Getting a UD3P will leave the UD3R for dice benching, maybe I should hit Duniek up for some pots.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
He's saying that he installed Windows in AHCI mode and is confused that it still boots when experimenting with IDE mode (which he's doing just to get OCZ SSD Updater to recognize his drive).

I understood exactly what he was saying. That's why I stated what I did.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Now, what I was referring to was that every single time I have ever switched over to IDE mode after installing Windows 7 in AHCI mode, I would get a BSOD upon bootup. This used to happen to me back when I had a separate drive with XP on it because I would sometimes forget to switch back to AHCI mode for Windows 7 (this was before I decided to take advantage of the BIOS profiles). So, this is what would happen: I would switch to IDE mode just to use XP. When I was finished, I'd boot off the drive with Windows 7 on it but I would sometimes forget to switch back to AHCI mode and then I'd get a BSOD during bootup.

However, things are different now: I just switched over to IDE mode in the BIOS and I didn't get a BSOD. Instead, it booted right up, detected new IDE devices, and then even installed the standard Microsoft IDE driver. So I guess I can now say that the only time Windows 7 would BSOD during bootup (that is, in this context) is when installing Windows 7 in IDE mode and then switching over to AHCI mode without first editing the Registry.

I've never noticed ANY problems or BSOD's switching from AHCI to IDE mode with Windows 2k, XP, Vista, or 7 or any distro of Linux. It's only when you go the other way that it tends to not work. I'm not saying that it will NEVER happen, only that it is rare for it to do so.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
stop giving me ideas!

EDIT: Getting a UD3P will leave the UD3R for dice benching, maybe I should hit Duniek up for some pots.

I know where you can get a nice pot for 140 euro which is about $190 US but you need to see the FS section at XS. It's pretty nice but you can get a Kingpin pot for a few more bucks.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

K|ngp|n Pot FTW...

i have a Duniek pot, and it isn't anywhere close to my F1 Gemini.
the Duniek is a ton smaller, lighter, very basic(the one i have)

you want Epic.... Get A K|NGP|N !!


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


K|ngp|n Pot FTW...

i have a Duniek pot, and it isn't anywhere close to my F1 Gemini.
the Duniek is a ton smaller, lighter, very basic(the one i have)

you want Epic.... Get A K|NGP|N !!


Well I just assumed that the Kingpin pots were suited more for ln2 because of the internals, I only really plan to use DICE for now so I thought I'd get a cheap basic one for my first venture.

Thanks for the tip NoGuru, but I don't have the 100 required posts to access the Sale thread, guess I better start posting...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Well I just assumed that the Kingpin pots were suited more for ln2 because of the internals, I only really plan to use DICE for now so I thought I'd get a cheap basic one for my first venture.

Thanks for the tip NoGuru, but I don't have the 100 required posts to access the Sale thread, guess I better start posting...


the 2 bases that come with the F1 Gemini are designed for LN2 but i use them for dice and they both work well. He is currently making a dice only base to go with the kit.

with zero dry ice inside my pot and only acetone in there, filled in the holes on the base, my temps would hold at idle for 20 min at -67c. when i started to put a load on the cpu, i added dry ice and my temps stayed between -71c and -60c for a long time.


----------



## battlecryawesome

If you have the money there is only one pot and its king pin.


----------



## B7ADE

The Gemini it is then, gotta wait approx a little less than a month till I can order that badboy and a 470.

Time to read some sub zero guides.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
The Gemini it is then, gotta wait approx a little less than a month till I can order that badboy and a 470.

Time to read some sub zero guides.

well tonight i ran some benching on my x58a-ud7 with the 920 and my F1 Gemini and after the bench was all setup i had forgotten to mount the temp probe.....









but Sunday while benching i figured the bios was just about 20 deg off from actual temps. tonight the bios was reading -50 to -54c so i figure cpu temp was right around -70 or so..

not to bad for a 5086.71 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1499685

if your going to get a F1 Gemini and your going to run Dice.... make sure you get the aluminum extension top.. it's a must, so that way you can fill the pot totally full of dry ice.

in this picture you see the level of the dry ice at the very top of the main part of the pot, the empty space is the extension... oh and the other pot, well thats my Duniek cpu pot i just set it on the NB to cool it down as well... see the difference, the F1 is huge...


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
well tonight i ran some benching on my x58a-ud7 with the 920 and my F1 Gemini and after the bench was all setup i had forgotten to mount the temp probe.....









but Sunday while benching i figured the bios was just about 20 deg off from actual temps. tonight the bios was reading -50 to -54c so i figure cpu temp was right around -70 or so..

not to bad for a 5086.71 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1499685

if your going to get a F1 Gemini and your going to run Dice.... make sure you get the aluminum extension top.. it's a must, so that way you can fill the pot totally full of dry ice.

in this picture you see the level of the dry ice at the very top of the main part of the pot, the empty space is the extension... oh and the other pot, well thats my Duniek cpu pot i just set it on the NB to cool it down as well... see the difference, the F1 is huge...

That's pretty awesome! and thanks for the tip!

EDIT: SO I got my first batch of stuff in, and while I was testing the UV Cathodes, found out that the DIMM Slots on the UD3R are UV reactive!

The pic kinda sucks, phone cant focus right in low light.


----------



## dennyb

New Egg got me again. I just ordered i760 - gigabyte P55 board and g-skill DDR3. So in a week or so my sig stuff will need a new home. Anyone interested give me a shout.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 







New Egg got me again. I just ordered i760 - gigabyte P55 board and g-skill DDR3. So in a week or so my sig stuff will need a new home. Anyone interested give me a shout.









I keep getting close but never hit the checkout and complete transaction...

Have a nice wishlist with the same setup...







$399 aint to bad either considering what these boards sell for









(Inner Voice) dont do it, buy the Mrs something nice for xmas...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 







New Egg got me again. I just ordered i760 - gigabyte P55 board and g-skill DDR3. So in a week or so my sig stuff will need a new home. Anyone interested give me a shout.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 







New Egg got me again. I just ordered i760 - gigabyte P55 board and g-skill DDR3. So in a week or so my sig stuff will need a new home. Anyone interested give me a shout.









Nice.... my i5 760 OC's pretty well and runs cool.
congrats on the stuff...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Nice.... my i5 760 OC's pretty well and runs cool.
congrats on the stuff...









thanks Xtreme, I might hit you up for some MITs for 4 Ghz and up ,if you don't mind


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
thanks Xtreme, I might hit you up for some MITs for 4 Ghz and up ,if you don't mind

sure no problem... although i am using a Biostar TPower i55 board but im sure i can throw you a few things here and there.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
sure no problem... although i am using a Biostar TPower i55 board but im sure i can throw you a few things here and there.

Thanks that would be great. If I can get 4.0/4.2 GHz stable without a lot of voltage I would be happy. Hard to tell any difference in 4.0 and 4.2 in daily use


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Thanks that would be great. If I can get 4.0/4.2 GHz stable without a lot of voltage I would be happy. Hard to tell any difference in 4.0 and 4.2 in daily use

Except in your mind you know you have the extra Jiga Watts there.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Hard to tell any difference in 4.0 and 4.2 in daily use

Yeah but how much cooler does 4.2GHz sound


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Except in your mind you know you have the extra Jiga Watts there.

Yeah, it does feel good doesn't it? We like the speed


----------



## NoGuru

Congrats denny! You will have fun on the new setup.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Yeah but how much cooler does 4.2GHz sound









^
This

ya i think the 1st time i booted my i5 760 i was running 4.1 ish and man the temps were good, but i was on water with a window a/c unit blowing thru the radiator..

looking forward to the upgrade Denny... Lemme know if i can help..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Yeah, it does feel good doesn't it? We like the speed









It bugs me that I can't get more than 4.12 stable with the new 9550 while my old one had no problems at 4.25. I know that .13 doesn't really mean squat, but it such a nice number. I am runnng with lower temps on the new one though. Just having problems running it above much above 485 fsb no matter what cpu multiplier I use. I'm probably just missing something, but I just haven't been able to figure it out yet. I sorta wanna try to figure it out on my own, but it's kicking my butt so far.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
It bugs me that I can't get more than 4.12 stable with the new 9550 while my old one had no problems at 4.25. I know that .13 doesn't really mean squat, but it such a nice number. I am runnng with lower temps on the new one though. Just having problems running it above much above 485 fsb no matter what cpu multiplier I use. I'm probably just missing something, but I just haven't been able to figure it out yet. I sorta wanna try to figure it out on my own, but it's kicking my butt so far.

Papa ,I know you have forgotten more about Overclocking than I know, but some of these CPUs refuse to run @ their max on specific settings. I have to use "normal" setting on most BIOS entries other than V-core MCH and Term. you might try using "normal" to see if it does better


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's the problem. I think I have forgotten a lot of what I used to know. I have been trying a lot of different settings, but I'll give some of the normals a shot. I've backed off things like Turbo Memory etc. but that hasn't helped much. I can lower the FSB and raise the ram multiplier to run at it's rated 533 @ 5-5-5-15 no problem so I don't think that's it. I've just been too busy with some other things to have time to work with it the last few days.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That's the problem. I think I have forgotten a lot of what I used to know. I have been trying a lot of different settings, but I'll give some of the normals a shot. I've backed off things like Turbo Memory etc. but that hasn't helped much. I can lower the FSB and raise the ram multiplier to run at it's rated 533 @ 5-5-5-15 no problem so I don't think that's it. I've just been too busy with some other things to have time to work with it the last few days.

I have to use "standard" on the performance enhance

edit: As I raise the FSB my MCH needs disproportionally higher increments

edit again: for 4.2GHz I need

v-core 1.375
Term 1.34
MCH Core 1.3/1.32
everything else "normal"


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have mine set to Standard as well. I have the MCH set to 1.34 according to ET6 (I didn't write it down the last time I was in the bios). I'm going to try cranking that up a bit the next time I go into it.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I have mine set to Standard as well. I have the MCH set to 1.34 according to ET6 (I didn't write it down the last time I was in the bios). I'm going to try cranking that up a bit the next time I go into it.

I don't run that fast normally coz it takes so much more voltage to get 1 or 2 hundred more MHz. My sweet spot is 4.0 / 4.1. After that it just isn't efficient


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's what was so nice about my old 9550. It only needed a slight increase in voltage to run 4.25 instead of 4.0. This one needs more vcore for 4 than the old one did for 4.25, but even with the extra vcore it runs cooler.


----------



## 10acjed

I seem to be stuck at 4.0 myself for a stable 24/7 OC... Although I have not put much effort into trying to get just a little higher, I always try for 4.25.

Maybe I should just try bumping the FSB 5 at a time til it becomes unstable at my current voltages...

HMMM... Maybe tonight I will give that a shot...


----------



## NoGuru

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## clark_b

Happy Thanksgiving to everybody!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Same to you brother...

Turkey, Honey Baked Ham, Lasagna, 4 day weekend, sometimes being a fat american has its advantages


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya Happy Thanksgiving to the UD3 Family...


----------



## dennyb

edit: Guys I have 4 wild turkeys in my yard right now. How cool is that?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 

edit: Guys I have 4 wild turkeys in my yard right now. How cool is that?


I got a bottle of Wild Turkey in the cabinet, does that count?


----------



## NoGuru

I took a Turkey on camera with my bow. Cut it's head off with my whitetail broad heads at 24 yards.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I took a Turkey on camera with my bow. Cut it's head off with my whitetail broad heads at 24 yards.

Nice.... i stood in line at my work and they handed them out for free to all the employees...


----------



## DJ4g63t

Has anyone noticed a difference in stability on these boards going from a 4 pin 12v atx power supply to an 8 pin 12v EPS? I've skimmed through a few threads saying the 8 pin 12v can maintain stability at lower voltages over a 4 pin 12v? Is there any truth to this on the UD3's?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Has anyone noticed a difference in stability on these boards going from a 4 pin 12v atx power supply to an 8 pin 12v EPS? I've skimmed through a few threads saying the 8 pin 12v can maintain stability at lower voltages over a 4 pin 12v? Is there any truth to this on the UD3's?

Only slightly, and more for quads. Of coarse the 8 pin will hold stability more, but unless you are cranking it up I doubt you will notice a difference on a dual.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Only slightly, and more for quads. Of coarse the 8 pin will hold stability more, but unless you are cranking it up I doubt you will notice a difference on a dual.


Eventually I would like to step up to a q9550 someday when I get tired of my e8500 but I may buy myself an early christmas present and I'm thinking a new psu. I'd like to slide my TR2 into my sons computer so I can give his E3300 a run at 4GHz.











Thanks


----------



## Dilyn

Happy Turkey Day









Don't forget to reflect on all the good things in your life (and even the bad things) and think about how lucky you are









I'm off to have some garlic mashed potatoes.


----------



## whipple16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*




edit: Guys I have 4 wild turkeys in my yard right now. How cool is that?




Edit 3 wild turkeys in the yard!!!


----------



## B7ADE

Happy thanksgiving from the Great White North!!

We had ours a long time ago...


----------



## TwoCables

Happy Day of Thanksgiving, everyone!

Count your blessings, and then give thanks for each one! After all, this isn't "Turkey Day"! It's a day set aside for us to remember what we have and then give thanks for everything instead of thinking of what we _don't _have.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Happy Day of Thanksgiving, everyone!

Count your blessings, and then give thanks for each one! After all, this isn't "Turkey Day"! It's a day set aside for us to remember what we have and then give thanks for everything *instead of thinking of what we don't have.*


And we all know how hard that is


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


And we all know how hard that is










Indeed! But I think that's why we (as people) continue to use this day. It's a way to help keep us balanced!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Happy Day of Thanksgiving, everyone!

Count your blessings, and then give thanks for each one! After all, this isn't "Turkey Day"! It's a day set aside for us to remember what we have and then give thanks for everything instead of thinking of what we _don't_ have.

Well said. +1 for that one buddy.


----------



## 10acjed

Feels like Bad Company 2 time to me









Name is OCN-10ACJED if anyone hops on tonight send a friend request..


----------



## rollemup

Hi I'm looking at updating my bios via usb flash drive and I have a few basic questions.

I'd like to save my bios settings so that I can restore them, is that possible and what's the best way to do that? When I go to save cmos from within the bios I get a screen that doens't allow me to name it the file or choose a location, but if I just hit enter it says file exists, overwrite?

The last time I updated, I took the battery out and cleared cmos, but it wound up retaining half a dozen saved bios profiles anyway. Is that normal or did the clearing just not take?

Anyway I have about 8 different bios profiles and only two that I need to save, but I'd kind of like the others gone.

So yeah, what I really want to do is back up my cmos saved 2 good bios profiles to the flash drive, clear cmos completely, and then restore the only 2 bios profile that I need after I reflash it.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rollemup*


Hi I'm looking at updating my bios via usb flash drive and I have a few basic questions.

I'd like to save my bios settings so that I can restore them, is that possible and what's the best way to do that? When I go to save cmos from within the bios I get a screen that doens't allow me to name it the file or choose a location, but if I just hit enter it says file exists, overwrite?

The last time I updated, I took the battery out and cleared cmos, but it wound up retaining half a dozen saved bios profiles anyway. Is that normal or did the clearing just not take?

Anyway I have about 8 different bios profiles and only two that I need to save, but I'd kind of like the others gone.

So yeah, what I really want to do is back up my cmos saved 2 good bios profiles to the flash drive, clear cmos completely, and then restore the only 2 bios profile that I need after I reflash it.



As long as you have usb storage device enabled in the bios you should be able to save the cmos you want directly to the usb drive. What I do is go into the load cmos screen and load what ever one I want to save to usb then I double check it to make sure it loaded. I then go back into the save cmos screen and pick save to hdd and then you should be able to see the usb drive there.


----------



## rollemup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


As long as you have usb storage device enabled in the bios you should be able to save the cmos you want directly to the usb drive. What I do is go into the load cmos screen and load what ever one I want to save to usb then I double check it to make sure it loaded. I then go back into the save cmos screen and pick save to hdd and then you should be able to see the usb drive there.


That makes sense. I just checked though and the save to usb/hdd option brings me to the same menu I described before.

I don't know where it will save to exactly, hard drive or flash drive? There's no option to select between them.

It says "press tab to switch" but it doesn't show between what? Pressing tab does nothing. Also where it says file: I can't type to name it anything. All that I can do is use the arrow keys which moves the yellow bar up and down.

So that's when I just tried hitting enter as an experiement and then ti says file exists, overwrite? But if it existed shouldn't it show that it exists under "file:", which is just empty. So at that point I just hard reset because I don't know what or where it wants to overwrite and I tend to suspect this screen is corrupted for me.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rollemup*


That makes sense. I just checked though and the save to usb/hdd option brings me to the same menu I described before.

I don't know where it will save to exactly, hard drive or flash drive? There's no option to select between them.

It says "press tab to switch" but it doesn't show between what? Pressing tab does nothing. Also where it says file: I can't type to name it anything. All that I can do is use the arrow keys which moves the yellow bar up and down.

So that's when I just tried hitting enter as an experiement and then ti says file exists, overwrite? But if it existed shouldn't it show that it exists under "file:", which is just empty. So at that point I just hard reset because I don't know what or where it wants to overwrite and I tend to suspect this screen is corrupted for me.



I just went in and did this myself to refresh my memory. This is what I did

After loading the bios I want to save to the usb I hit the F11 button from the main bios screen. Select the option to save file to HDD/FDD/USB and hit enter. Now on my computer my USB drive shows up as HDD 1-0 in the bios so I select that and it gives me the blinking cursor to name the file. After you select the HDD from the save screen it will show the capacity and free space on the bottom so you can verify if it is the USB drive your saving to. Its pretty simple. Hope this helps

Good luck


----------



## rollemup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


I just went in and did this myself to refresh my memory. This is what I did

After loading the bios I want to save to the usb I hit the F11 button from the main bios screen. Select the option to save file to HDD/FDD/USB and hit enter. Now on my computer my USB drive shows up as HDD 1-0 in the bios so I select that and it gives me the blinking cursor to name the file. After you select the HDD from the save screen it will show the capacity and free space on the bottom so you can verify if it is the USB drive your saving to. Its pretty simple. Hope this helps

Good luck


Thanks for taking the time and checking that for me. Yeah it does sound simple. I'm going to check it out again, but I'm pretty sure it's not showing me the drives or any drive information. When you hit "tab to switch" it cycles through the drives? I've got nothing at all there.

Maybe it's a corrupted by product of a failed attempt to clear the cmos properly the last time I flashed it, which is the other question of why it didn't clear properly. I took the batteries out, moved the jumper over.... let it sit a good five minutes.. replaced jumper and battery, all the old profiles were still there.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rollemup*


Thanks for taking the time and checking that for me. Yeah it does sound simple. I'm going to check it out again, but I'm pretty sure it's not showing me the drives or any drive information. When you hit "tab to switch" it cycles through the drives? I've got nothing at all there.

Maybe it's a corrupted by product of a failed attempt to clear the cmos properly the last time I flashed it, which is the other question of why it didn't clear properly. I took the batteries out, moved the jumper over.... let it sit a good five minutes.. replaced jumper and battery, all the old profiles were still there.


If it shows any HDD in the save bios screen then that is most likely your USB dirve so you should highlight it and hit enter. I don't use the TAB button at all when I do it the way I explained. I've cleared my cmos many times and have yet to lose my saved cmos settings. I think the only way to completely wipe those out is to reflash the bios (someone correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## rollemup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


If it shows any HDD in the save bios screen then that is most likely your USB dirve so you should highlight it and hit enter. I don't use the TAB button at all when I do it the way I explained. I've cleared my cmos many times and have yet to lose my saved cmos settings. I think the only way to completely wipe those out is to reflash the bios (someone correct me if i'm wrong)


What causes me to chicken out is when it asks to overwrite.... I never saved anything yet.

That's what I'd done previously. Flashed the bios and then cleared it.. I don't know if I really "need" to do that anymore but that's how I'm used to flashing. The profiles were still there after all that.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Hey there!

I'm soon to be an owner of a GA-EP45-UD3P, (Thanks to DennyB) but I have a question regarding memory.

What speed memory are most of you running with this board? DennyB is offering 4 gbs of his Gskill Black Pi, PC8500.. but I see the board can go faster, but the QVL list is very limited.. any thoughts?

Should I go with his memory, or are there any other recomendations on memory for this board? My current board (ASUS P5N-E) has been nothing but a headache regarding memory, and I dont want the same issue with the GA-EP45-UD3P. I have a Q9550 that will finally be OC'd to where it needs to be, and I want good memory to go along with it.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie*


Hey there!

I'm soon to be an owner of a GA-EP45-UD3P, (Thanks to DennyB) but I have a question regarding memory.

What speed memory are most of you running with this board? DennyB is offering 4 gbs of his Gskill Black Pi, PC8500.. but I see the board can go faster, but the QVL list is very limited.. any thoughts?

Should I go with his memory, or are there any other recomendations on memory for this board? My current board (ASUS P5N-E) has been nothing but a headache regarding memory, and I dont want the same issue with the GA-EP45-UD3P. I have a Q9550 that will finally be OC'd to where it needs to be, and I want good memory to go along with it.

Thank you in advance!


Go with dennyb's ram. It's magic









source --unbiased

edit: All kidding aside all G-Skill DDR2 Ram plays very well with this board--but you want at least 1066 coz of the memory multipliers--otherwise your overclock will be limited


----------



## DJ4g63t

x2 about G. Skill ram with these boards. I've had no problems what so ever with mine. Dennyb's ram is very good I contemplated buying them myself.


----------



## PapaSmurf

X3 on the G>Skill.

As far as saving the bios settings to a flashdrive, hard drive, etc. don't forget that the drive must be formatted in a FAT file system. The bios doesn't recognize NTFS file systems which is why hard drives rarely show up.

On my rev 1.6 board when I select the FD/USB/HD option at the bottom of the menu I am presented with a list of FAT drives to save to. You must have the USB drive already connected for it to appear otherwise it will not provide any options unless you have a floppy drive hooked up. If you do have a drive appear as an option you will be given the option to type in a file name near the top of the dialogue box. Unless you enable the numeric keyboard manually it will only function as directional arrows, not numeric keys.


----------



## Dilyn

Definitely get Denny's kit... It's amazing bro.

Welcome to the family


----------



## rollemup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


X3 on the G>Skill.

As far as saving the bios settings to a flashdrive, hard drive, etc. don't forget that the drive must be formatted in a FAT file system. The bios doesn't recognize NTFS file systems which is why hard drives rarely show up.

On my rev 1.6 board when I select the FD/USB/HD option at the bottom of the menu I am presented with a list of FAT drives to save to. You must have the USB drive already connected for it to appear otherwise it will not provide any options unless you have a floppy drive hooked up. If you do have a drive appear as an option you will be given the option to type in a file name near the top of the dialogue box. Unless you enable the numeric keyboard manually it will only function as directional arrows, not numeric keys.


Hmmmmmm. That explains my "corruption". Yes all my drives are NTFS, including the usb/flash. When I first brought it to life with a virgin drive I was able to use standard fat boot disk utilities but as soon as I installed W7 one the primary, the FAT stuff stopped working, wouldn't boot off it or anything, so I had to make a new bootdisk on the flash by creating a W7 image. What to do what to do.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Go with dennyb's ram. It's magic









source --unbiased

edit: All kidding aside all G-Skill DDR2 Ram plays very well with this board--but you want at least 1066 coz of the memory multipliers--otherwise your overclock will be limited


HAHA good one! Just doing my research! I ran into a jam with my current MOBO, so I want to make sure I've looked at all of my options. I trust you Denny! So if the jury says the memory you have in your rig is great (and wont hold back OC'n my Q9550) then it will be hard for me not to get it.

do you know the model # of your Black pi? and what Rev. # is your GA-EP45-UD3P?

edit: is this the memory?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie*


HAHA good one! Just doing my research! I ran into a jam with my current MOBO, so I want to make sure I've looked at all of my options. I trust you Denny! So if the jury says the memory you have in your rig is great (and wont hold back OC'n my Q9550) then it will be hard for me not to get it.

do you know the model # of your Black pi? and what Rev. # is your GA-EP45-UD3P?

edit: is this the memory?


Yes that is the RAM except mine does not have the "tooth" type heat spreaders-mine are solid. Board is revision 1.1 and f10b Bios. Let me pull a ram stick and double check the info on them and the board. --will edit here

edit: ok here's the skinny---The board is revision 1.1

The ram is not solid as I first said but has a bunch of thin metal loops on them. Here is the info from one of the sticks
F2-8500 CL5D-4GBPI-B
DDR2-1066 PC2-8500 2Gbx2
EPP1066 CL5-5-5-15 2.1v


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rollemup*


Hmmmmmm. That explains my "corruption". Yes all my drives are NTFS, including the usb/flash. When I first brought it to life with a virgin drive I was able to use standard fat boot disk utilities but as soon as I installed W7 one the primary, the FAT stuff stopped working, wouldn't boot off it or anything, so I had to make a new bootdisk on the flash by creating a W7 image. What to do what to do.


Keep an eye on the sales. You should be able to find a 2 or 4 gig flash drive for $5 or so in the next few weeks. Just keep it formatted in it's native Fat32 and use it as a dedicated Bios Flash Drive.

And installing Win 7 would have absolutely NO affect on booting from a USB drive. I have WIn 7 on mine and I can boot from anything I want with absolutely NO problems. Win 7 wouldn't come into play until the system has actually booted into it, so if you boot from a CD/DVD/Flash Drive/etc. it wouldn't even know that Win 7 even existed until it was fully loaded.


----------



## rollemup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Keep an eye on the sales. You should be able to find a 2 or 4 gig flash drive for $5 or so in the next few weeks. Just keep it formatted in it's native Fat32 and use it as a dedicated Bios Flash Drive.

And installing Win 7 would have absolutely NO affect on booting from a USB drive. I have WIn 7 on mine and I can boot from anything I want with absolutely NO problems. Win 7 wouldn't come into play until the system has actually booted into it, so if you boot from a CD/DVD/Flash Drive/etc. it wouldn't even know that Win 7 even existed until it was fully loaded.


While I disagree with how it worked (or didn't), as I recall what happened, it "did" boot, but then nothing worked, no cmd.com or whatever. I would think it "should" be able to run that from RAM, irrespective of alien drives or whatever, but it seems to not be the case at all. It's the only reason I went to the extent of creating a flash disc image of w7.

PS: I have a blank partition reserved for linux eventually. I"ll format that as FAT32 and see if it gets detected from the save cmos utility.


----------



## 10acjed

Alright, I am officially stumped....

So I have gotten a few random BSOD's, various messages, memory dumps. Ran a Prime Blend, got an error, bumped the MCH Voltage, ran Prime Blend again and no errors for 13.5 hours.
So I get 2 BSOD's when trying to install NFS last week, took out the disc, cleaned it, deleted any files left from the install and it finally installs.. 
Then today I get a BSOD an IRQL LESS NOT EQUAL whatever. So started thinking Ram...
Logical...
Run Mem Diagnostic, error..... 
Switched ram to the other 2 slots, ran Mem test, error...

Pull out one stick, ran test, no errors.
Switched that stick to the other slot, no errors.
Put the other stick in alone, no errors...

Both sticks passed alone in both different slot... Together they errored...









The computer Gods are telling me its time to upgrade?


----------



## rollemup

Alright, so I formatted my raw partition with fat32. Disk Manager or whatever it's called would only allow NTFS, so I used the command utility and of course the failed because "too large". Had to download a questionable freeware app and trust my drive with that junk which did the trick where windows didn't.

That got me nowhere, the FAT32 primary partition was unseen by the bios, same as before. Now I've only tainted my nice RAW primary for linux with FAT.

I booted off the USB flash via the win7 image, went into the command prompt from there. That stupid thing locks out the flash drive, you can't access the flash utility on it from there. Just...... wow... starting to make the win98 days look good..


----------



## KingT

@ *10acjed*

Have you been experiencing those issues before or they have started just recently?

Are you running your RAM 1:1 or higher..?

Because I have issue when I don't run my RAM @ 1:1 and if I cross 1020MHz limit (425MHz FSB/1020MHz RAM)..

So I'm stuck @ 918MHz RAM (459MHz FSB)..

BTW I have tested my RAM on another board and it does 1150MHz easy..









CHEERS..


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *10acjed*

Have you been experiencing those issues before or they have started just recently?

Are you running your RAM 1:1 or higher..?

Because I have issue when I don't run my RAM @ 1:1 and if I cross 1020MHz limit (425MHz FSB/1020MHz RAM)..

So I'm stuck @ 918MHz RAM (459MHz FSB).. Ram is rated for 1066

BTW I have tested my RAM on another board and it does 1150MHz easy..









CHEERS..


I am on a 1:1 ratio, ram at 942 (471 FSB)

The issue seems to have started right around the time I got this GTX 295.. I am wondering if the added stress on the MCH has something to do with it.

But, it happens randomly. Even when the PC is idle and I am away from it..

When I say random, I mean I saw it today and may not see it again for a week...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rollemup*


Alright, so I formatted my raw partition with fat32. Disk Manager or whatever it's called would only allow NTFS, so I used the command utility and of course the failed because "too large". Had to download a questionable freeware app and trust my drive with that junk which did the trick where windows didn't.

That got me nowhere, the FAT32 primary partition was unseen by the bios, same as before. Now I've only tainted my nice RAW primary for linux with FAT.

I booted off the USB flash via the win7 image, went into the command prompt from there. That stupid thing locks out the flash drive, you can't access the flash utility on it from there. Just...... wow... starting to make the win98 days look good..


Windows Vista and 7 can only create a FAT32 Partition that is 32GB's or smaller. I just created one on a 2TB hard drive that I had just finished wiping so I know that it works.

The only free third party partitioning software that I trust is MiniTool Partition Wizard. I rarely use it though unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## KingT

Yeah same as me..

If I try to run my ram @ 1066MHz @ CPU @ STOCK I also get that issue and it's mostly when it's @ idle..

Have you tried your system with another card,maybe it's the one that couses it..

Have you tried bumping your Vcore for a notch or just running it with 8x multi to see if that's a problem..

Becouse when I moved to my HAF932 I had to bump my Vcore by 0.00625V to have my previous IDLE Vcore as those case fans were eating a lot of power from my mobo..(maybe your new GPU does the same thing)

CHEERS..


----------



## rollemup

Bios is updated, useless bios profiles cleared, relevant profiles backed up and restored.

Made a new bootdisk on the flashdrive based on fat32 and an updated dos 7.1 or whatever it is. That's why it wouldn't work before I guess the version of dos was too old or something and it would just kind of hang with no keyboard input or anything.

The only thing still pissing me off is there's no way to power on from a USB keyboard. Gigabyte says it's the power supply but I think that's BS. It clearly has the capability to keep the 5Vdc powered, as evidenced by the ability to power on from sleep mode by the keyboard. The standard seems to imply it's up to the motherboard to control this feature, and gigabyte doesn't seem to grant the ability.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Alright, I am officially stumped....

So I have gotten a few random BSOD's, various messages, memory dumps. Ran a Prime Blend, got an error, bumped the MCH Voltage, ran Prime Blend again and no errors for 13.5 hours.
So I get 2 BSOD's when trying to install NFS last week, took out the disc, cleaned it, deleted any files left from the install and it finally installs..
Then today I get a BSOD an IRQL LESS NOT EQUAL whatever. So started thinking Ram...
Logical...
Run Mem Diagnostic, error.....
Switched ram to the other 2 slots, ran Mem test, error...

Pull out one stick, ran test, no errors.
Switched that stick to the other slot, no errors.
Put the other stick in alone, no errors...

Both sticks passed alone in both different slot... Together they errored...









The computer Gods are telling me its time to upgrade?









sorry what are you trying to stabilize? i found the ocz reapers to be kinda hard to tune i had a set from dylin they were best ran at.........

2.00D
OC1333 PROFILE
PL9
also see if you can set your cpu ref to 0.745 all my chips loved the cpu ref to be under volted, i had a super high vid running 4.4 stable with good volts. yet it would be stable with auto 0.760 and 0.785 (0.745 brought stability in bc2- if the ref was set to 0.765 or anything other then 0.745 i would get crazy bsod's


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rollemup* 
Bios is updated, useless bios profiles cleared, relevant profiles backed up and restored.

Made a new bootdisk on the flashdrive based on fat32 and an updated dos 7.1 or whatever it is. That's why it wouldn't work before I guess the version of dos was too old or something and it would just kind of hang with no keyboard input or anything.

The only thing still pissing me off is there's no way to power on from a USB keyboard. Gigabyte says it's the power supply but I think that's BS. It clearly has the capability to keep the 5Vdc powered, as evidenced by the ability to power on from sleep mode by the keyboard. The standard seems to imply it's up to the motherboard to control this feature, and gigabyte doesn't seem to grant the ability.

I figured out the trick to store the bios profiles to the hard drive. Not only does it need to be FAT32, but the controller needs to be in IDE mode. For whatever reason the Gigabyte bios can't see a drive in AHCI or Raid mode.

And that is one of the reasons I refuse to use USB keyboards. Too many incompatibilities and problems that aren't present with a proper PS/2 Keyboard.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
sorry what are you trying to stabilize? i found the ocz reapers to be kinda hard to tune i had a set from dylin they were best ran at.........

2.00D
OC1333 PROFILE
PL9
also see if you can set your cpu ref to 0.745 all my chips loved the cpu ref to be under volted, i had a super high vid running 4.4 stable with good volts. yet it would be stable with auto 0.760 and 0.785 (0.745 brought stability in bc2- if the ref was set to 0.765 or anything other then 0.745 i would get crazy bsod's

Not really trying to stabilize, just trying to figure out the root of my random BSOD's..

not a big deal. I am sure I will figure it out sooner or later.... Its just strange cause it doesnt do it at any certain point.
Could be playing a game, could be just idling, happened when installing a game.

13.5 hours Prime95 Blend stable, 10 hours Small FFT's stable. Been playing a mix of GRID, BC2 & NFS 2010 all day and have not had another...

My computer =


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 

My computer =









Aren't they all?


----------



## B7ADE

What codes are the bsods?


----------



## bk7794

What are some skew possibilities at 500FSB? Thats the only thing I can't get down...


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


What are some skew possibilities at 500FSB? Thats the only thing I can't get down...


1
cpu skew 0ps
mch skew 50ps

2
cpu skew 50ps
mch skew 100ps

3
cpu skew 100ps
mch skew 150ps

2nd one works best


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
1
cpu skew 0ps
mch skew 50ps

2
cpu skew 50ps
mch skew 100ps

3
cpu skew 100ps
mch skew 150ps

2nd one works best

sweet I think I remember you telling me the one for 4Ghz


----------



## Dilyn

Let's see what I can do today.


----------



## DJ4g63t

What ram do you guys think will oc better in a UD3P?

OCZ Platinum

or

PNY Optima

One sets going into my sons computer with a UD3P which we like oc'ing together







and the others going into my parents which will run at stock clocks.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


What ram do you guys think will oc better in a UD3P?

OCZ Platinum

or

PNY Optima

One sets going into my sons computer with a UD3P which we like oc'ing together







and the others going into my parents which will run at stock clocks.


OCZ > PNY but G.Skill beats them both.


----------



## Dilyn

G.SKILL all the way bro.
Can't go wrong!

Question! 
Overclocking... Set it to 9.5x500 in BIOS but CPU-z won't read the 9.5. It just gives me 4.5 GHz at 9x500








Problem with CPU-z? Hardware issue? Or do I have to try and get 9 to work as a multi? I don't like fussing with that with high FSBs


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


OCZ > PNY but G.Skill beats them both.


Thanks

I agree about G. Skill and if I didn't have to buy so much other stuff for my parents christmas computer build I would of gone that route.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


OCZ > PNY but G.Skill beats them both.


Get G.Skill. That PNY probably won't OC very well and I wouldn't use or recommend anything made by OCZ if they paid me to or my life depended on it. If those are you only two choices I would try the PNY first. I have a pair of these PNY 1g PC2-6400 (800MHz) ram sticks that OC to 990 at 5-7-7-24 without any errors. My Corsair won't do that.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


G.SKILL all the way bro.
Can't go wrong!

Question! 
Overclocking... Set it to 9.5x500 in BIOS but CPU-z won't read the 9.5. It just gives me 4.5 GHz at 9x500








Problem with CPU-z? Hardware issue? Or do I have to try and get 9 to work as a multi? I don't like fussing with that with high FSBs










That's strange. I would try and run a benchmark and try and compare with some similar results to see if CPU-Z is misreading or something else.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


G.SKILL all the way bro.
Can't go wrong!

Question! 
Overclocking... Set it to 9.5x500 in BIOS but CPU-z won't read the 9.5. It just gives me 4.5 GHz at 9x500








Problem with CPU-z? Hardware issue? Or do I have to try and get 9 to work as a multi? I don't like fussing with that with high FSBs










What does HWMonitor and CoreTemp show the clock speed to be?


----------



## dennyb

Bring back shiny pink rust


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That's strange. I would try and run a benchmark and try and compare with some similar results to see if CPU-Z is misreading or something else.


It is indeed. 
I've tried redownloading CPU-z... It's either a hardware issue on my end or the current version hates me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


What does HWMonitor and CoreTemp show the clock speed to be?


I'll check that in a second and get back to you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*










Bring back shiny pink rust[/ COLOR]















Also, just for you guys:


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*









Bring back shiny pink rust


What are you babbling on about?

We need Grish to post right now.

Dam Dilyn, that's a great OC! Get some benching in.


----------



## freakb18c1

nice job on hitting 4752!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


What are you babbling on about?

We need Grish to post right now.


I've decided that whenever I do any overclocking, I'll be whipping out my Simply The Best rig instead of Shiny Pink Rust









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Dam Dilyn, that's a great OC! Get some benching in.


Time to go find my copy of wPrime and see if I can score some HWBot points









Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


nice job on hitting 4752!












Took some fiddling with the refs to get it right. Seems pretty stable so far actually! Nothing's crashing, temps are pretty nice. Idling in the thirties... 
But that's idle.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Time to go find my copy of wPrime and see if I can score some HWBot points










wPrime will crush that OC. You might be able to run it at 4.5 if your lucky.

Make sure you run pifast, Superpi, and PCmark05 to get points form the CPU.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Dilyn, IINM the E3110 has a 9 multi so it shouldn't be capable of running with any multi higher than that. That's probably why CPU-Z isn't picking it up.

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=34694


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Dilyn, IINM the E3110 has a 9 multi so it shouldn't be capable of running with any multi higher than that. That's probably why CPU-Z isn't picking it up.

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=34694










LMAO, I should have noticed that.

I need something to bench







I have two i7's sitting here unused.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


wPrime will crush that OC. You might be able to run it at 4.5 if your lucky.

Make sure you run pifast, Superpi, and PCmark05 to get points form the CPU.


Right after I typed that reply up and closed Chrome, I got a BSOD








Can't find that spot again, though. It seems to have escaped me. I'll try to mess around with it some more after youth group tonight... 
I'll download those right now though so that I'm all ready









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Dilyn, IINM the E3110 has a 9 multi so it shouldn't be capable of running with any multi higher than that. That's probably why CPU-Z isn't picking it up.

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=34694


Then why do I have that option in BIOS...
Seriously. The BIOS is starting to really annoy me with the options it gives















Thanks though. No I know why it won't work!

Also, you aren't that old! I had to Google IINM


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm surprised the bios even let him select it as an option.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Get G.Skill. That PNY probably won't OC very well and I wouldn't use or recommend anything made by OCZ if they paid me to or my life depended on it. If those are you only two choices I would try the PNY first. I have a pair of these PNY 1g PC2-6400 (800MHz) ram sticks that OC to 990 at 5-7-7-24 without any errors. My Corsair won't do that.











The ones I posted in the Newegg link are the ones I ordered but the ones I received look exactly like those in your pic







. I've already had his E3300 oc'd to a stable 3.5GHz with those PNY's so maybe I'll just leave them in his computer.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I'm surprised the bios even let him select it as an option.


The BIOS lets you go up to like, 2.2v Vcore as well. It's strange


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


The ones I posted in the Newegg link are the ones I ordered but the ones I received look exactly like those in your pic







. I've already had his E3300 oc'd to a stable 3.5GHz with those PNY's so maybe I'll just leave them in his computer.


Look in CPU-Z to see if they are using the Nanya M2Y1G64TU88D4B-AC chips. That's what mine are using. They surprised the heck out of me. I picked them up in the marketplace here at OCN real cheap. I could be convinced to part with them if someone asked real nicely.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Look in CPU-Z to see if they are using the Nanya M2Y1G64TU88D4B-AC chips. That's what mine are using. They surprised the heck out of me. I picked them up in the marketplace here at OCN real cheap. I could be convinced to part with them if someone asked real nicely.

I would but where in cpu-z do they say what chips the memory is using? I've got the latest 1.56 version and I can't seem to find it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
I would but where in cpu-z do they say what chips the memory is using? I've got the latest 1.56 version and I can't seem to find it.

Under SPD. That's where it showed it on mine. I don't have that computer hooked up or I would post a screenshot of it.


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 


















Thanks

Its not showing a part number on his for some reason







It shows me the part number on my computer and we are both using UD3P's


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Thanks

Its not showing a part number on his for some reason







It shows me the part number on my computer and we are both using UD3P's

It sometimes depends on the memory. But, it could also be that he has Quick Boot enabled which, for some reason, doesn't let programs like CPU-Z see everything. Well, I know the reason, but it doesn't matter why right now.


----------



## Dilyn

Could also be something to do with the BIOS itself...
If you're both using the same BIOS version, try disabling Quick Boot. It's caused several problems involving CPU-z in the past, so that's probably it.

If worse comes to worse, you could just swap out the sticks into your rig and check


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
What are you babbling on about?

We need Grish to post right now.

Dam Dilyn, that's a great OC! Get some benching in.

Coz thats what old folks do--babble babble babble


----------



## Sethy666

PapaSmurf pointed me here from the 4Ghz thread,,,

Im trying for 4.2 Ghz but the PC restarts or freezes 8hrs into Prime95 blend. Unfortunately, since Im running Prime95 while Im asleep... Im not sure where it gets to
Temps low 70c across all cores

Okay with 50 runs LinX and 30 runs IBT
Okay with 1hr CPU OCCT and OCCT Lin test (vcore stable)
Memtest okay

Any suggestions?

MIT enclosed


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Coz thats what old folks do--babble babble babble









Hey. I resemble that remark.....


----------



## KingT

Run it w/ 6x multi..

If it fails again it could be insufficient MCH, overheating NB,overheating PWM on the board..

Or your chip is having a hard time with 1.6V VTT/FSB.. (not safe to run that high)

CHEERS..


----------



## Dilyn

Heat is irrelevant


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
Run it w/ 6x multi..

If it fails again it could be insufficient MCH, overheating NB,overheating PWM on the board..

Or your chip is having a hard time with 1.6V VTT/FSB.. (not safe to run that high)

CHEERS..

Thanks KingT, Ill do that tonight when I get home.

To run at a multi of 6, the FBS will need 700Mhz... interesting. Ive never thought to do that before,

Ill drop the CPU term back down to 1.4. If I leave it at auto, it goes to 1.6


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
Thanks KingT, Ill do that tonight when I get home.

To run at a multi of 6, the FBS will need 700Mhz... interesting. Ive never thought to do that before,

Ill drop the CPU term back down to 1.4. If I leave it at auto, it goes to 1.6









He didn't mean to raise the FSB, only to lower the cpu multi. If it passes like that you know that the ram, NB, etc. is okay running at that speed and that it's the cpu itself that has either hit it's max OC or that's the area you need to be concentrating on. If it fails then you know to concentrate on the ram or nb.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
What are you babbling on about?

We need Grish to post right now.

Dam Dilyn, that's a great OC! Get some benching in.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Hey. I resemble that remark.....









Heck Papa -I am that remark







. We older folks just have to put up with the younger generation poking fun at us


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
He didn't mean to raise the FSB, only to lower the cpu multi. If it passes like that you know that the ram, NB, etc. is okay running at that speed and that it's the cpu itself that has either hit it's max OC or that's the area you need to be concentrating on. If it fails then you know to concentrate on the ram or nb.

I knew that...









So keep the FBS at 525 and drop the multi from 8 to 6? I still would not have thought of that









Thanks guys


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sethy, one other thing to try is change the Memory Strap from 333 to 400 and use the 2.00D multi. I know there was a discussion about that a while back (I can't find it now that I need it) but the consensus was the 2.00D worked better than the 2.00B did. I just can't remember the details at the moment and can't find it in my notes, but it had something to do with the sub timings they set IIRC. Maybe one of the others can remember what it is or correct me if I'm wrong about it.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Heck Papa -I am that remark







. We older folks just have to put up with the younger generation poking fun at us









I respect you old peoples to much to mean anything by any offensive posts I may make towards you


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I respect you old peoples to much to mean anything by any offensive posts I may make towards you









I know that buddy boy. I figure anything like that coming from you is just good natured ribbing and hope that you take anything like that I say the same way.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Sethy, one other thing to try is change the Memory Strap from 333 to 400 and use the 2.00D multi. I know there was a discussion about that a while back (I can't find it now that I need it) but the consensus was the 2.00D worked better than the 2.00B did. I just can't remember the details at the moment and can't find it in my notes, but it had something to do with the sub timings they set IIRC. Maybe one of the others can remember what it is or correct me if I'm wrong about it.

Thanks again. I might try that one first and regardless, Ill lower the multi and check again.

I love learning new stuff


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I know that buddy boy. I figure anything like that coming from you is just good natured ribbing and hope that you take anything like that I say the same way.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
Thanks again. I might try that one first and regardless, Ill lower the multi and check again.

I love learning new stuff :thumbs:

This thread is full of that.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I respect you old peoples to much to mean anything by any offensive posts I may make towards you










Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I know that buddy boy. I figure anything like that coming from you is just good natured ribbing and hope that you take anything like that I say the same way.

Likewise--I like to kid around and I don't take offense at being ribbed---not even from NoG when he calls me meatbag


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 

I love learning new stuff










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









This thread is full of that.

I've probably learned more in this one thread than any other single thread I've ever read in all of the years I've been on the internet, and that's a lot of years and threads.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Likewise--I like to kid around and I don't take offense at being ribbed---not even from NoG when he calls me meatbag









NoGuru isn't that much younger than you


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Heck Papa -I am that remark







. We older folks just have to put up with the younger generation poking fun at us









We have to be careful not to poke to hard, I don't want you to lose control of your walkers









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I respect you old peoples to much to mean anything by any offensive posts I may make towards you









I try and treat them like my 5 year old nephew.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Likewise--I like to kid around and I don't take offense at being ribbed---not even from NoG when he calls me meatbag









dennyb has put up with a lot of crap from me..and so I award him with the CRAP AWARD








To the crappiest meatbag!

Oh noes you didn't Dilyn!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
We have to be careful not to poke to hard, I don't want you to lose control of your walkers









I try and treat them like my 5 year old nephew.

dennyb has put up with a lot of crap from me..and so I award him with the CRAP AWARD








To the crappiest meatbag!

Garsh, I feel so honored----I think









@ Dilyn--I have underwear older than NoG---It smells fresher tho


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Garsh, I feel so honored----I think









Yeah, it's kind of a big deal.

I think I will start picking on Dilyn now.


----------



## Dilyn

Go ahead. I dare you


----------



## TwoCables

lol I'mma go get some popcorn. This is good!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
lol I'mma go get some popcorn. This is good!

You got that right.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Sethy, one other thing to try is change the Memory Strap from 333 to 400 and use the 2.00D multi. I know there was a discussion about that a while back (I can't find it now that I need it) but the consensus was the 2.00D worked better than the 2.00B did. I just can't remember the details at the moment and can't find it in my notes, but it had something to do with the sub timings they set IIRC. Maybe one of the others can remember what it is or correct me if I'm wrong about it.


Hey Papa,

Lowered the CPU term to 1.48... thats the lowest I can go and stay stable on 4.15 Ghz. Also changed the mem strap to 400 and 2.00D multi with no ill effects.

Ill run Prime95 again when i go to bed and see how it goes









If it fails, Ill lower the FSB multi to 6 and try again.


----------



## KingT

Set multi to 6 anyways as you'll have a better chance to know if it's failing due low vMHC,VTT/FSB voltage or something else beside Vcore..

CHEERS..


----------



## Whupass1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
lol I'mma go get some popcorn. This is good!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
You got that right.


just when it starts to get rolling good, every1 gets up n' leaves...








will just have to get here earlier from now on







.

Hope every1s Thanksgiving was ALL good, and the rest of your weekend also!!!


----------



## TwoCables

Whoa you're right. That didn't last at all.


----------



## 10acjed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:B:WNA:US:1123

Talk about holding its value... EP45 UD3P 1.0 sells on fleabay for $182.....

I really need to put some thought into going over to 1156.. I know its not a performance upgrade really i5 @ 4.0 = C2Q @ 4.0....

But damn man, I like the sounds of selling this board for 150 - 175....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*











Go ahead. I dare you










I called your boyfriend gay and he hit me with his purse!

Everyone is entitled to be stupid, but you abuse the privilege.

When you were born you were so ugly that instead of slapping you, the doctor slapped your mom!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I called your boyfriend gay and he hit me with his purse!

Everyone is entitled to be stupid, but you abuse the privilege.

When you were born you were so ugly that instead of slapping you, the doctor slapped your mom!


This ^^^^^^from someone so ugly,his family sat him in a corner and fed him with a slingshot









Yer dog won't even lick you


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


This ^^^^^^from someone so ugly,his family sat him in a corner and fed him with a slingshot









Yer dog won't even lick you




















Well, sub-divide me and kentucky-fry me!.


----------



## Whupass1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I called your boyfriend gay and he hit me with his purse!

Everyone is entitled to be stupid, but you abuse the privilege.

When you were born you were so ugly that instead of slapping you, the doctor slapped your mom!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
This ^^^^^^from someone so ugly,his family sat him in a corner and fed him with a slingshot









Yer dog won't even lick you









rof*****!!! love to start the week with a good laugh... damn i miss the ol' comics page in the morning


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
Set multi to 6 anyways as you'll have a better chance to know if it's failing due low vMHC,VTT/FSB voltage or something else beside Vcore..

CHEERS..

Okey Dokie... Running now and off to bed. Fingers X'ed.

Thanks King


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sethy666* 
okey dokie... Running now and off to bed. Fingers x'ed.

Thanks king

Good luck..









CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:B:WNA:US:1123

Talk about holding its value... EP45 UD3P 1.0 sells on fleabay for $182.....

I really need to put some thought into going over to 1156.. I know its not a performance upgrade really i5 @ 4.0 = C2Q @ 4.0....

But damn man, I like the sounds of selling this board for 150 - 175....

It's all in the timing. I tried to do that last month and the best price I got was $137 which didn't hit my reserve. I tried it twice and then decided it wasn't worth switching. Over the last 60 days I have seen working ones go for as little as $50 and over $300 for new in box ones. It all depends on how many are listed at the time you list yours. If you do decide to go for it I suggest selling the board first. If it doesn't reach your reserve you can then just keep using it with your ram and cpu. I made the mistake of selling my ram and cpu first, then when the board didn't sell I had to find another cpu and ram.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
It's all in the timing. I tried to do that last month and the best price I got was $137 which didn't hit my reserve. I tried it twice and then decided it wasn't worth switching. Over the last 60 days I have seen working ones go for as little as $50 and over $300 for new in box ones. It all depends on how many are listed at the time you list yours. If you do decide to go for it I suggest selling the board first. If it doesn't reach your reserve you can then just keep using it with your ram and cpu. I made the mistake of selling my ram and cpu first, then when the board didn't sell I had to find another cpu and ram.

Yeah, that would be the plan... Board on ebay, maybe get someone to help drive the price up a little.

If I sell it, then put the 9550 & Ram here in the F/S section...

I had just sold my 295 last week on ebay, but the guy still hasnt paid, keeps saying he is having issues with paypal, blah blah...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I called your boyfriend gay and he hit me with his purse!

Everyone is entitled to be stupid, but you abuse the privilege.

When you were born you were so ugly that instead of slapping you, the doctor slapped your mom!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
This ^^^^^^from someone so ugly,his family sat him in a corner and fed him with a slingshot









Yer dog won't even lick you


















Laughing so hard.

4.5 has been pretty stable so far


----------



## freakb18c1

i5 750 @ 4.0 is like a 9650 @ 4.5
go on hw bot and compare the 2d benches with a i5 850 @ 4ghz vs a 9650 @ 4.5ish


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
Set multi to 6 anyways as you'll have a better chance to know if it's failing due low vMHC,VTT/FSB voltage or something else beside Vcore..

CHEERS..

FSB = 525Mhz with a multi x 6

Changed the mem strap to 400 and 2.00D multi. Mem 1:1

Its been running Blend for that last 7 hrs - nil issues atm.

When i left for work this morning, it had passed:

FFT 192k test
FFT 48k test
FFT 56k test
and was working on the 160k FFts

So, if i get home and its still going strong, what areas do I need to look at?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
FSB = 525Mhz with a multi x 6

Changed the mem strap to 400 and 2.00D multi. Mem 1:1

Its been running Blend for that last 7 hrs - nil issues atm.

When i left for work this morning, it had passed:

FFT 192k test
FFT 48k test
FFT 56k test
and was working on the 160k FFts

So, if i get home and its still going strong, what areas do I need to look at?

All you have to work on is sufficient Vcore for that OC with 8.5x multi..

Also there is temperature..

CHEERS..


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
All you have to work on is sufficient Vcore for that OC with 8.5x multi..

Also there is temperature..

CHEERS..

8.5x multi? 8 is the highest I can go methinks.

Ahh yes,,, the temps. That will depend on the final vcore I guess.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yep. The Q9400 has an 8 multi. I think King was thinking of a Q9550 which has the 8.5.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
8.5x multi? 8 is the highest I can go methinks.

Ahh yes,,, the temps. That will depend on the final vcore I guess.

OOOps I was thinking about Q9550 LoL

That's me>> a proud Q9550 owner









CHEERS..


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Yep. The Q9400 has an 8 multi. I think King was thinking of a Q9550 which has the 8.5.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
OOOps I was thinking about Q9550 LoL

That's me>> a proud Q9550 owner









CHEERS..

LOL... its a common enough mistake









I guess I should have asked also, what if it fails? What do I need to look at then?


----------



## KingT

If it reboots (BSOD) Try with upping vMCH for a bit..

If it just errors (fail worker)after that much (7h+) hours I wouldn't take it seriously..

I would just upp multi to *8* and find sufficient Vcore..

CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
LOL... its a common enough mistake









I guess I should have asked also, what if it fails? What do I need to look at then?

That depends on how it fails. The consensus is that a hard lock or BSOD is usually lack of vcore, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage.


----------



## KingT

Yes Papa knows the best..

If it errors then play with GTL refs..or add a bit vMCH..

But since he/she is running @ 6x multi Vcore is out of question..so all it has left is a vMCH or overheating NB or PWM..

CHEERS..


----------



## Dilyn

Strange things are going on in the world of Windows here at my humble abode.

Some features in Windows won't work. I'll be working in the Control Panel, and some link won't work. It'll just act like it's loading, and then it'll freeze up (the window). This has happened for the uninstalling programs link and Windows Update...
Chrome also refuses to keep cookies, even though I've changed all settings involving them back and forth.

Could this be attributed to maybe broken sectors or something on the drive? I reset the BIOS to Optimized Defaults to make sure that everything was working great before doing some overclocking yesterday, and silly me forgot to re-enable AHCI mode








Luckily, I had remembered to do so before I got to the Windows loading screen. But is it possible that this or an extreme number of BSODs could've caused some information on the disk to go missing and/or act 'badly'?

I'll run a check disk and see what happens...


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 








Strange things are going on in the world of Windows here at my humble abode.

Some features in Windows won't work. I'll be working in the Control Panel, and some link won't work. It'll just act like it's loading, and then it'll freeze up (the window). This has happened for the uninstalling programs link and Windows Update...
Chrome also refuses to keep cookies, even though I've changed all settings involving them back and forth.

Could this be attributed to maybe broken sectors or something on the drive? I reset the BIOS to Optimized Defaults to make sure that everything was working great before doing some overclocking yesterday, and silly me forgot to re-enable AHCI mode








Luckily, I had remembered to do so before I got to the Windows loading screen. But is it possible that this or an extreme number of BSODs could've caused some information on the disk to go missing and/or act 'badly'?

I'll run a check disk and see what happens...

Well, the closest thing to that I ever had was when I had my PCI Express Freq too high. Windows randomly crashing and freezing, internet browser forms going crazy and other very weird stuff. I think with bad sectors it either works or it doesn't, never had a middle ground of stuff just not working. Curious to see what chkdsk has to say.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Do these in this order. Open an Elevated Command Prompt and type *chkdsk /r* and hit enter. Respond with a Y when it prompts you that it can't run now and would you like it to run at the next restart. Restart the system and let it run to completion. Depending on the amount of problems it finds and fixes and the size of the c drive this could take anywhere from 10 minutes to an hour.

After that finishes open up another elevated Command Prompt and type in *sfc /scannow* and let it run to completion.

When both are finished see how things run.


----------



## dennyb

Decided to try an overclock before I part with my main components. Right now I am testing Prime 95 @ 4.25GHz. I haven't run P95 in over a year and could not remember how to start the test
















Don't flame me --I'm just old and feebleminded


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
If it reboots (BSOD) Try with upping vMCH for a bit..

If it just errors (fail worker)after that much (7h+) hours I wouldn't take it seriously..

I would just upp multi to *8* and find sufficient Vcore..

CHEERS..


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That depends on how it fails. The consensus is that a hard lock or BSOD is usually lack of vcore, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
Yes Papa knows the best..

If it errors then play with GTL refs..or add a bit vMCH..

But since *he*/she is running @ 6x multi Vcore is out of question..so all it has left is a vMCH or overheating NB or PWM..

CHEERS..


Thanks guys. I also wacked an Antec spot cooler over the NB last night before I lowered the multi to 6. It was warm but not toasty.

May the Machine Spirit be with me!

Once this is done... I have a second hand Q95*05* I need to play with but Ill get this one tamed first


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Decided to try an overclock before I part with my main components. Right now I am testing Prime 95 @ 4.25GHz. I haven't run P95 in over a year and could not remember how to start the test
















Don't flame me --I'm just old and feebleminded










Options - Torture Test.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Well, the closest thing to that I ever had was when I had my PCI Express Freq too high. Windows randomly crashing and freezing, internet browser forms going crazy and other very weird stuff. I think with bad sectors it either works or it doesn't, never had a middle ground of stuff just not working. Curious to see what chkdsk has to say.

Ya I doubt it'd fix anything anyways...

When I got back up here, it was done.








Didn't get to read at all what it was doing. Sad. Stupid spaghetti was interfering with my computer fixin'!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Do these in this order. Open an Elevated Command Prompt and type *chkdsk /r* and hit enter. Respond with a Y when it prompts you that it can't run now and would you like it to run at the next restart. Restart the system and let it run to completion. Depending on the amount of problems it finds and fixes and the size of the c drive this could take anywhere from 10 minutes to an hour.

After that finishes open up another elevated Command Prompt and type in *sfc /scannow* and let it run to completion.

When both are finished see how things run.

I'll be sure to do that while I'm finishing some practice problems for my Trig class


----------



## B7ADE

Learned something new today. Going from skews 50/100 to 100/150, makes prime crash/bsod to within 2 seconds to prime stable for an hour. This kinda blew my mind, time to explore more...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Learned something new today. Going from skews 50/100 to 100/150, makes prime crash/bsod to within 2 seconds to prime stable for an hour. This kinda blew my mind, time to explore more...

I love skews... if they where women... well, you get the idea


----------



## Whupass1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 








Strange things are going on in the world of Windows here at my humble abode.

Some features in Windows won't work. I'll be working in the Control Panel, and some link won't work. It'll just act like it's loading, and then it'll freeze up (the window). This has happened for the uninstalling programs link and Windows Update...
Chrome also refuses to keep cookies, even though I've changed all settings involving them back and forth.

Could this be attributed to maybe broken sectors or something on the drive? I reset the BIOS to Optimized Defaults to make sure that everything was working great before doing some overclocking yesterday, and silly me forgot to re-enable AHCI mode








Luckily, I had remembered to do so before I got to the Windows loading screen. But is it possible that this or an extreme number of BSODs could've caused some information on the disk to go missing and/or act 'badly'?

I'll run a check disk and see what happens...


I had some similar probs going on w/ my 7 install over the weekend... progs not starting as usual, web pages not loading, etc. i had reloaded 7 bout 2 weeks back cuz of corrupt files from bsod's and assumed that they would be healed but i don't think that was the case. Finally on Fri. in a routine RB it wouldn't boot to the desktop after login (bsod) said something was corrupt, but it went off too fast to catch what it was. i made no changes, and tried it again... black screen w/o the taskbar (twice), but i could open task manager. nothing would load from there so I gave up before I wasted a good keyboard or worse, RB'd to XP and have left it alone since.
plan is to wipe the drive clean and do a fresh clean install, but I really want an SSD. so I may just wait till the 3rd. I can game just fine on XP so it wont kill me to wait a few days.








hopefully u won't have the probs I did, GL


----------



## dennyb

Guys -now I'm really embarrassed I have forgotten how to do a print screen. Could someone refresh this decrepit old mind on the procedure for print screen and saving it to pictures? Red faced I am !!!

nevermind ---Paint. Gettin old is not for sissies


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Guys -now I'm really embarrassed I have forgotten how to do a print screen. Could someone refresh this decrepit old mind on the procedure for print screen and saving it to pictures? Red faced I am !!!

nevermind ---Paint. Gettin old is not for sissies

or start > run > snip


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Whupass1* 
I had some similar probs going on w/ my 7 install over the weekend... progs not starting as usual, web pages not loading, etc. i had reloaded 7 bout 2 weeks back cuz of corrupt files from bsod's and assumed that they would be healed but i don't think that was the case. Finally on Fri. in a routine RB it wouldn't boot to the desktop after login (bsod) said something was corrupt, but it went off too fast to catch what it was. i made no changes, and tried it again... black screen w/o the taskbar (twice), but i could open task manager. nothing would load from there so I gave up before I wasted a good keyboard or worse, RB'd to XP and have left it alone since.
plan is to wipe the drive clean and do a fresh clean install, but I really want an SSD. so I may just wait till the 3rd. I can game just fine on XP so it wont kill me to wait a few days.








hopefully u won't have the probs I did, GL

Yeah I hope it doesn't have to come to that... But I plan on getting a Vertex 2 for Christmas so I guess I can just wait it out for the next 31 or so days.

As for the sfc /scannow, this is what it returned when it was done:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Guys -now I'm really embarrassed I have forgotten how to do a print screen. Could someone refresh this decrepit old mind on the procedure for print screen and saving it to pictures? Red faced I am !!!

nevermind ---Paint. Gettin old is not for sissies

ctrl+prnt scrn
Open Paint
ctrl+v

For anyone still left wondering








Don't worry. We all have those days.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
or start > run > snip

Or Super > *type* snip > Enter


----------



## dennyb

Thanks guys. I haven't done any of this for more than a year and when I went to do it I drew a blank


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
I love skews... if they where women... well, you get the idea









hahaha

if anybody is looking for a q9550 doat is selling one with a 1.200 VID!

coolest chip/best vid!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Thanks guys. I haven't done any of this for more than a year and when I went to do it I drew a blank

Sometimes it's better to draw a blank then shoot them


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Sometimes it's better to draw a blank then shoot them


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
hahaha

if anybody is looking for a q9550 doat is selling one with a 1.200 VID!

coolest chip/best vid!

Freak---what do you think I can get for mine? 1.25 vid--not the coolest or the fastest. Just an average chip in my opinion. But then I never could do anything with the skews or other settings past 4.2. Yeah, I'm a crappy overclocker and don't even care









NoG --stay outta this thread


----------



## Dilyn

He's gonna tear you a new one oldylocks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Freak---what do you think I can get for mine? 1.25 vid--not the coolest or the fastest. Just an average chip in my opinion. But then I never could do anything with the skews or other settings past 4.2. Yeah, I'm a crappy overclocker and don't even care









NoG --stay outta this thread









If I remember right, you set a world record back when the database was still up. I would say $180 ish maybe $200


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
He's gonna tear you a new one oldylocks









Harrrumpphhh--go to your room









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
If I remember right, you set a world record back when the database was still up. I would say $180 ish maybe $200

Thanks sir- I thought you were going to pound me,but Dilyn did it for you. You Yanks stick together


----------



## Dilyn

I AM in my room.









Please don't pull out one of your 'when I was your age' stories! *begs*


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I AM in my room.









Please don't pull out one of your 'when I was your age' stories! *begs*

How did you know I was about to do that anyway? You sound like my kids ---and my grand kids


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Freak---what do you think I can get for mine? 1.25 vid--not the coolest or the fastest. Just an average chip in my opinion. But then I never could do anything with the skews or other settings past 4.2. Yeah, I'm a crappy overclocker and don't even care









NoG --stay outta this thread









umm 1.2500 vid was good chip ran cool 4.4ghz @ 1.424 i sold mine on ebay for $250


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
How did you know I was about to do that anyway? You sound like my kids ---and my grand kids









I'm an Internet Mind Reader, didn't you know??

I'm sick of those stories... "When I was your age, I had to walk fifteen miles to school in snow six feet deep! Uphill both ways!"


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
hahaha

if anybody is looking for a q9550 doat is selling one with a 1.200 VID!

coolest chip/best vid!

I'm know I'm gonna regret this......


----------



## B7ADE

Do it! Do it!

If any of you get a chance, I'd appreciate your input in this thread.


----------



## Wiremaster

Wow this has gotten off topic.

On topic:

I'm trying to get 400 FSB on my E5200, and not sure how to get it to post.

1. How high can you push the FSB on a UD3P before needing to add voltage?

2. Can someone explain the CPU Termination, PLL, and Reference voltages to me?


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's a 200MHz fsb cpu so you will more than likely need to lower the cpu multiplier quite a bit for it to run with a 400MHz fsb. Without know the vid of that specific chip I would start with lowering the CPU multiplier to it's lowest setting, raising the vcore by .05 to .1v, and setting the memory mutliplier to 2.00D. Depending on what clock speed you would get with the lowest cpu mutliplier I would aim for 3.5GHz total OC at first and see where that leads you.

Download CoreTemp and find out what the vid of that chip is and include that in your next post. Also download and fill out the MIT.txt found in my sig file and post that in your next post along with whatever results you come up with. Be sure to use the advanced editor and change the font to Courier New so it formats correctly in your post.

This thread will explain the refs, voltages, etc. for you.

Finally, are you going for a 24/7 OC or just trying to get a suicide run?

I've been able to run the fsb up to about 360 or so on stock voltages depending on what cpu I was running. I haven't had a 200MHz cpu to try on mine so I really don't know what affect that would have, but I know I had to raise the nb/fsb voltages on my 965P-DS3 and P35-DS3L with a 200MHz fsb cpu sooner than I did with a 266 or 333MHz fsb cpu.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


Wow this has gotten off topic.

On topic:

I'm trying to get 400 FSB on my E5200, and not sure how to get it to post.

1. How high can you push the FSB on a UD3P before needing to add voltage?

2. Can someone explain the CPU Termination, PLL, and Reference voltages to me?


1. It depends on every particular chip

2. Check here

Post up your MIT and we can figure it out together.


----------



## Wiremaster

I like how you two posted the same thing. Anyway, I'll edit this post in a moment.

I'd like 24/7 if possible... perhaps 400 * 9 = 3600? The chip can do the speed, I'm just not sure about the FSB.

MIT:

Quote:

CPU = E5200
Motherboard = EP45 - UD3P rev. 1.6
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = G.Skill PI .... something something.

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.2

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: yep
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 700
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 700
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.66
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: ??

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: ??

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30000
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500
CPU Referen.........0.765V*..........: 0.760

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.760
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.910
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.08
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.04
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.04
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.04


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sometimes it's better to draw a blank then shoot them










Oh wow.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I would start by making the changes I have posted in Red. And please let us know what the VID of that chip is. It's difficult to know what to tell you to set the vcore at without that. Run a 32m HyperPi to see if it completes or errors and post back with the results.

CPU = E5200
Motherboard = EP45 - UD3P rev. 1.6
BIOS Version = FD
Ram =

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.2

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: yep
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 700
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 700
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.66
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: ??

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: ??

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled *Enabled *
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30000
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500
CPU Referen.........0.765V*..........: 0.760

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100 * 1.200*
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.760
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.910
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.08
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.04
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.04
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.04


----------



## B7ADE

Code:


Code:


CPU = E5200
Motherboard = EP45 - UD3P rev. 1.6
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = G.Skill PI .... something something.

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.2

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: yep
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: [U][B]Enabled[/B][/U]
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30000
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: [U][B]1.28[/B][/U]
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: [U][B]1.590[/B][/U]
CPU Referen.........0.765V*..........: [U][B]0.760 @ 1.2[/B][/U]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: [U][B]1.26[/B][/U]
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........:[U][B]0.760 @1.2[/B][/U]
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: [U][B]Auto[/B][/U]
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:[U][B]1.57[/B][/U]
ICH Core............1.100V...........: [U][B]1.200[/B][/U]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:[U][B]2.1[/B][/U]
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: [U][B]Auto[/B][/U]
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: [U][B]Auto[/B][/U]
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: [U][B]Auto[/B][/U]


----------



## Wiremaster

VID is 1.875v. I'll go try you two's suggestions in order.

Edit: neither will POST.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 
VID is 1.875v. I'll go try you two's suggestions in order.


The vid can NOT be 1.875. The range will be between 0.8500V and 1.3625V.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


VID is 1.875v. I'll go try you two's suggestions in order.

Edit: neither will POST.


Guessing you meant, 1.1875?

Try modifying the settings one at a time, tell us which one makes it not post.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The vid can NOT be 1.875. The range will be between 0.8500V and 1.3625V.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Guessing you meant, 1.1875?


Heh, oops. Yeah, I mean 1.1875.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Try modifying the settings one at a time, tell us which one makes it not post.


As in, from something I know works?

When I change the FSB from ~333 to ~400 it no longer posts.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Also, tell us if you get any beeps out of the case speaker and what type of beeps they are. That could tell us something.

You might need to lower the fsb to 350 or so to get it to post then start raising the fsb in 5MHz increments to see what happens. I've seen several of the 200MHz fsb cpus that simply will not post with a fsb of 400MHz. You might have to use a lower fsb and a higher cpu multiplier to get you desired OC. Try 333 x 10 or 10.5 and see if that works.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Also, tell us if you get any beeps out of the case speaker and what type of beeps they are. That could tell us something.

You might need to lower the fsb to 350 or so to get it to post then start raising the fsb in 5MHz increments to see what happens. I've seen several of the 200MHz fsb cpus that simply will not post with a fsb of 400MHz. You might have to use a lower fsb and a higher cpu multiplier to get you desired OC. Try 333 x 10 or 10.5 and see if that works.


333 x 10 is pretty darn stable, 333 x 10.5 will at least POST. Hm. I think I'll try 350.

Edit: 350 x 9.5 POSTS... I'll stress it and see what happens.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try to stay with whole cpu multipliers like 9, 10, and 11. The half multi's like 10.5, etc. can cause problems at times. No sense working with too many variables at one time.

One option would be to set the highest possible whole multi like 12, start with a fsb of 280 then start raising the fsb in 5 MHz increments to figure out the highest possible overall OC then we can start trying to find the optimal fsb to multi ratio. The difference in performance of a 3.2GHz OC using 8 x 400 vs. 10 x 320 would be minimal at best and would require benchmarks to notice.


----------



## Wiremaster

You're right, the extra .5 is probably a variable we don't need. Nonetheless, I'm stressing it for a bit. I'll get back to you on the chip's max.

Edit: the chip seems fine at 350 x 9.5 with Orthos AND [email protected] SMP running.

Edit2: POSTS at 300 * 12. I just set the Vcore to 1.4 for now.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That would equate to 10 x 333 which would allow you to run your ram at it's rated speed. And that is one of the reasons why it's a good idea to start out with the ram divider set to 2.00D to take that out of the equation while we work on the cpu and fsb. It;s all about working with the fewest amount of variables at one time as possible.


----------



## Wiremaster

Also POSTs at 305, 310, 315, and 320 x 12.

BRB.

Edit: 325... I'm just looking to see when it stops POSTing.

Edit2: Starts acting funky at 340 FSB. Took two tries to POST. That would be 340 x 12 = 4.08.

Edit3: We won't even talk about 345...


----------



## PapaSmurf

In that case I would star working with 12 x 333 and see if you can get it stable.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


In that case I would star working with 12 x 333 and see if you can get it stable.


Yeah. Tomorrow... *yawn*

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


Also POSTs at 305, 310, 315, and 320 x 12.

BRB.

Edit: 325... I'm just looking to see when it stops POSTing.

Edit2: Starts acting funky at 340 FSB. Took two tries to POST. That would be 340 x 12 = 4.08.

Edit3: We won't even talk about 345...


E5x00 series hit a FSB wall right around 340 - 360 that seem to be nearly impossible to get by....

I had an E5300 for a short time with the same issue..


----------



## clark_b

12.5 x 320 fsb for 4 ghz should be stable on your chip. I used to run my e5200 at 300 fsb and 3.75 ghz 24/7.
And if I'm not mistaken your VID should be 1.2875 not 1.1875

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


And if I'm not mistaken your VID should be 1.2875 not 1.1875


What makes you think that?


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


E5x00 series hit a FSB wall right around 340 - 360 that seem to be nearly impossible to get by....

I had an E5300 for a short time with the same issue..


That sucks. Oh well. 333 x 12 = 3.996GHz. I'm not complaining. I'll see if I can get that stable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


And if I'm not mistaken your VID should be 1.2875 not 1.1875


Erm... the software says right there, 1.1875.


----------



## clark_b

All the Pentium wolfdales I've owned has had VID of 1.2875. That's been 2 e5200s an e5400 and my e6600
For some reason I thought all the value chips had that vid.
What do you check it with?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


All the Pentium wolfdales I've owned has had VID of 1.2875. That's been 2 e5200s an e5400 and my e6600
For some reason I thought all the value chips had that vid.
What do you check it with?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


I think he used CoreTemp, also the VID is solely dependant on the transistors of the chip, type of chip has no impact on the VID its just that some VIDs are more common than others.


----------



## Wiremaster

Well, I've been SMP folding for several hours now at 333 x 11 = 3.66GHz @ 1.3v with LLC. Seems pretty good. Too bad about the wall at 340.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
I think he used CoreTemp, also the VID is solely dependant on the transistors of the chip, type of chip has no impact on the VID its just that some VIDs are more common than others.

CoreTemp is not always correct....

0.97.1 gave me a VID reading of 1.0750









While 0.99.8 Gives me the VID reading 1.1875 (which is the correct one)










Best way is to look in your MIT, that is the correct VID voltage


----------



## KingT

Yeah BIOS reading is the most accurate..

ASUS BIOS doesn't display actual VID of the CPU but if you enter HW Monitor in BIOS and see actual Vcore set by the board with Vcore set to AUTO so you can see your VID - Vdrop..

So when you manually set Vcore that produces same Vcore value in HW monitor as AUTO setings you can conclude what is your CPU VID..

Eg. my CPU with Vcore @ AUTO gives me reading in HW (BIOS) 1.120V LLC off..

So when I set Vcore=1.15V in BIOS (LLC off) i get same reading 1.120V in HW monitor in BIOS..

And CoreTemp also reads my VID = 1.15V..

CHEERS..


----------



## Dilyn

Core Temp gave me a VID of 1.18 on my E3110.
Actual VID of chip: 1.3v


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
CoreTemp is not always correct....

0.97.1 gave me a VID reading of 1.0750
While 0.99.8 Gives me the VID reading 1.1875 (which is the correct one)

Best way is to look in your MIT, that is the correct VID voltage

Agreed about the BIOS, I looked at the change log for CoreTemp, looks like they added more and improved support for Intel processors after 0.97.1, but the Q9550 should have been working fully by 0.97.1, odd.

Found it!

Quote:

Version 0.99 - 18th May, 2008
- Fix: Incorrect VID detection on 45nm desktop Intel parts.
So yes, software can be wrong, but the new version is fairly on target.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
So yes, software can be wrong, but the new version is fairly on target.

You had me worried there for a second...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 
That sucks. Oh well. 333 x 12 = 3.996GHz. I'm not complaining. I'll see if I can get that stable.

Erm... the software says right there, 1.1875.

Are both CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) and CPU EIST Function disabled or enabled? I'm supposing that they're disabled, but lower-than-normal VID readings happen with these enabled since both of them can (and will) lower the voltage while the CPU is idle.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Are both CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) and CPU EIST Function disabled or enabled? I'm supposing that they're disabled, but lower-than-normal VID readings happen with these enabled since both of them can (and will) lower the voltage while the CPU is idle.

Oh! Yes, they are all enabled. My default Vcore in the BIOS is 1.2xxx.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 
Oh! Yes, they are all enabled. My default Vcore in the BIOS is 1.2xxx.

hehe


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 
Oh! Yes, they are all enabled. My default Vcore in the BIOS is 1.2xxx.

Just look at the greyed-out value next to your vcore setting on the MIT page in your BIOS. That's the exact value.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
Yes Papa knows the best..

If it errors then play with GTL refs..or add a bit vMCH..

But since he/she is running @ 6x multi Vcore is out of question..so all it has left is a vMCH or overheating NB or PWM..

CHEERS..

When I got home, Prime95 had run with no errors for 17hrs - success









Ive left the FSB at 525 and set the multi to 8. So now Im fiddling with finding a stable Vcore and trying to finding a good CPU term. Im concerned with my CPU termination being so high at 1.6v. If I place it on Auto, it goes to 1.6v anyway

Ive tried to lower it but anything less than 1.6v and the OC wont stabilize.

Is there anything else I can do to lower the CPU term?

MIT enclosed.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
When I got home, Prime95 had run with no errors for 17hrs - success









Ive left the FSB at 525 and set the multi to 8. So now Im fiddling with finding a stable Vcore and trying to finding a good CPU term. Im concerned with my CPU termination being so high at 1.6v. If I place it on Auto, it goes to 1.6v anyway

Ive tried to lower it but anything less than 1.6v and the OC wont stabilize.

Is there anything else I can do to lower the CPU term?

MIT enclosed.

try this
LLC ENABLED
CPU Vcore1.35
CPU Termination1.200 V1.4
CPU PLL1.500 V1.5v
CPU Reference0.760 V0.785v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core1.100 V1.460 V
MCH Reference0.760 V0.800 V
MCH/DRAM Reference0.900 V0.9v
ICH I/O1.500 V1.59 V
ICH Core1.100 V1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage1.800 V2.18v
DRAM Termination0.900 V0.9v
Channel A Reference0.900 V0.9v
Channel B Reference0.900 V0.9v


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
try this
LLC ENABLED
CPU Vcore1.35
CPU Termination1.200 V1.4
CPU PLL1.500 V1.5v
CPU Reference0.760 V0.785v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core1.100 V1.460 V
MCH Reference0.760 V0.800 V
MCH/DRAM Reference0.900 V0.9v
ICH I/O1.500 V1.59 V
ICH Core1.100 V1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage1.800 V2.18v
DRAM Termination0.900 V0.9v
Channel A Reference0.900 V0.9v
Channel B Reference0.900 V0.9v


Thanks freak.

This is very much appreciated.

After all this time, BIOS settings are still a mystery wrapped in an enigma to me.

Ill try these when I get home and see how she flies.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Thanks freak.

This is very much appreciated.

After all this time, BIOS settings are still a mystery wrapped in an enigma to me.

Ill try these when I get home and see how she flies.


Also, I had the exact same thing as you, no stability below 1.6 VTT, what helped me was setting the first skew to 100 and the second skew to 150. Then I could run with VTT at 1.4


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Also, I had the exact same thing as you, no stability below 1.6 VTT, what helped me was setting the first skew to 100 and the second skew to 150. Then I could run with VTT at 1.4


Thanks! Thats good to know.

Ill try the volts that freak sent me and if I call no joy there, Ill try upping the skews.

Damn, those skews are handly lil devils


----------



## Segovax

I need some help getting my q9550 to 4.0 and keeping it stable. Most I can get out of it is about 6 hours and in long gaming sessions my games crash once in awhile. This was at 1.296v and 471x8.5.

VID is 1.248 in CPUZ.

I haven't had a ton of experience with C2Q's either. Just the i3/5/7 series as far as Intel goes.

Everything is set to optimized default now in the MIT page.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Segovax* 
I need some help getting my q9550 to 4.0 and keeping it stable. Most I can get out of it is about 6 hours and in long gaming sessions my games crash once in awhile. This was at 1.296v and 471x8.5.

VID is 1.248 in CPUZ.

I haven't had a ton of experience with C2Q's either. Just the i3/5/7 series as far as Intel goes.

Everything is set to optimized default now in the MIT page.

Fill out an MIT so we can take a look at what you have.
You made it sound like everything is on auto.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Segovax* 
I need some help getting my q9550 to 4.0 and keeping it stable. Most I can get out of it is about 6 hours and in long gaming sessions my games crash once in awhile. This was at 1.296v and 471x8.5.

VID is 1.248 in CPUZ.

I haven't had a ton of experience with C2Q's either. Just the i3/5/7 series as far as Intel goes.

Everything is set to optimized default now in the MIT page.

Well not all setups will be the same, so really the best advice is trial and error.

Here is my MIT for my 24/7 clocks, 471 FSB 8.5 = 4.0

Code:



Code:


CPU = 9550 EO 1.1875 VID
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P 1.1
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = 2x2GB 1066 OCZ Reapers

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 50
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control: (I set them manually to their defaults)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore...........1.1875V..........: 1.350
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.34
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.876
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Your VID is a little higher, and from the sounds of your instability I would say you just need to make some minor adjustments.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Segovax* 
I need some help getting my q9550 to 4.0 and keeping it stable. Most I can get out of it is about 6 hours and in long gaming sessions my games crash once in awhile. This was at 1.296v and 471x8.5.

VID is 1.248 in CPUZ.

I haven't had a ton of experience with C2Q's either. Just the i3/5/7 series as far as Intel goes.

Everything is set to optimized default now in the MIT page.

Just a note: CPU-Z doesn't show the VID, only the current voltage (but I realize that it's technical a _selected_ VID). To see the VID, use Core Temp. But Core Temp isn't the only program that can show the VID; it's just the easiest because it shows it right on the main part of its GUI.

So I mean be careful with the terminology: the VID is what we use to describe what is basically the stock voltage, more or less. But it's not _really_ the stock voltage.


----------



## gildadan

So I am new to gigabyte. Every other mb I have ahd has been of asus design. I am trying to get this board to perform somewhere near what I have read it can do.

But some of the terms are different or are something I have not seen before in the boards I have used. I like the amount of options it gives but I am just not sure what they all mean and what they all do.

This has been holding me back I am sure because I know this chip must have more in it than what I have been able to get thus far. Only gotten 3.8 stable out of a qx9650. I would think I should be able to push 4.5 or better. Would like to run about 4.2 all the time I think which I think should be possible if I can get it tweaked right. 
I have tried to sift through this thread but really the sheer length would take me forever to read. Any help with this would be very welcome. Please help me learn this board.

Something I have learned is that when you mess up to where it won't post you start over with this board. Was kind of bummed when I realized that. Asus will normally default speeds when it fails which I love. But such is life. Smaller steps and better writing down I suppose.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


try this
LLC ENABLED 
CPU Vcore1.35
CPU Termination1.200 V1.4
CPU PLL1.500 V1.5v
CPU Reference0.760 V0.785v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core1.100 V1.460 V
MCH Reference0.760 V0.800 V
MCH/DRAM Reference0.900 V0.9v
ICH I/O1.500 V1.59 V
ICH Core1.100 V1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage1.800 V2.18v
DRAM Termination0.900 V0.9v
Channel A Reference0.900 V0.9v
Channel B Reference0.900 V0.9v


Sad to report that this did not work. It booted after a couple of restarts with stock clock of 2.66Ghz.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Also, I had the exact same thing as you, no stability below 1.6 VTT, what helped me was setting the first skew to 100 and the second skew to 150. Then I could run with VTT at 1.4


Unfortunately, this didnt work either.









It refuses to stay stable with VTT lower than 1.6v or a CPU PLL lower than 1.85v









Question 1) What sort of damage will a VTT greater than 1.4 do, long term? Nvm... found it
Question 2) Any other suggestions?


----------



## Polska

Anyone with a UD3P have pics of it with a Noctua NH-D14 cooler? Just curious if there are any issues for it. I am getting a full tower soon, and though I might also pick up a Noctua during christmas.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gildadan*


So I am new to gigabyte. Every other mb I have ahd has been of asus design. I am trying to get this board to perform somewhere near what I have read it can do.

But some of the terms are different or are something I have not seen before in the boards I have used. I like the amount of options it gives but I am just not sure what they all mean and what they all do.

This has been holding me back I am sure because I know this chip must have more in it than what I have been able to get thus far. Only gotten 3.8 stable out of a qx9650. I would think I should be able to push 4.5 or better. Would like to run about 4.2 all the time I think which I think should be possible if I can get it tweaked right. 
I have tried to sift through this thread but really the sheer length would take me forever to read. Any help with this would be very welcome. Please help me learn this board.

Something I have learned is that when you mess up to where it won't post you start over with this board. Was kind of bummed when I realized that. Asus will normally default speeds when it fails which I love. But such is life. Smaller steps and better writing down I suppose.


Read through this and it may help you with the terminology. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

Grab an MIT from there and post your settings here as well.
I'm not sure what you mean about resetting your OC. It should just fail and still hold the previous settings.


----------



## Whupass1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gildadan*


So I am new to gigabyte. Every other mb I have ahd has been of asus design. I am trying to get this board to perform somewhere near what I have read it can do.

But some of the terms are different or are something I have not seen before in the boards I have used. I like the amount of options it gives but I am just not sure what they all mean and what they all do.

This has been holding me back I am sure because I know this chip must have more in it than what I have been able to get thus far. Only gotten 3.8 stable out of a qx9650. I would think I should be able to push 4.5 or better. Would like to run about 4.2 all the time I think which I think should be possible if I can get it tweaked right. 
I have tried to sift through this thread but really the sheer length would take me forever to read. Any help with this would be very welcome. Please help me learn this board.

Something I have learned is that when you mess up to where it won't post you start over with this board. Was kind of bummed when I realized that. Asus will normally default speeds when it fails which I love. But such is life. Smaller steps and better writing down I suppose.


I have the same CPU and have mine currently 3.8GHz also. The guy I got it from said he ran it 24/7 @4.8GHz on liquid, but I haven't tried anything close to that yet.

this is an excellent thread to learn about this board, some of the ppl here know this mb better than themselves i think... j/k

when i get my gremlins sedated, and have windows running properly again i'll be trying to push this over 4 maybe 4.5. i'll edit this l8r w/ my current MIT, though i doubt it'll help you any since yer at 3.8, anyway gl in yer quest


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Anyone with a UD3P have pics of it with a Noctua NH-D14 cooler? Just curious if there are any issues for it. I am getting a full tower soon, and though I might also pick up a Noctua during christmas.


If your RAM heatsinks aren't high up like the Dominators or Pi's you should be fine.
I do believe that the heatsinks on the Gold Edition OCZ RAM are just little covers, right? They don't go extremely high? You should be fine.


----------



## gildadan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Whupass1*


I have the same CPU and have mine currently 3.8GHz also. The guy I got it from said he ran it 24/7 @4.8GHz on liquid, but I haven't tried anything close to that yet.

this is an excellent thread to learn about this board, some of the ppl here know this mb better than themselves i think... j/k

when i get my gremlins sedated, and have windows running properly again i'll be trying to push this over 4 maybe 4.5. i'll edit this l8r w/ my current MIT, though i doubt it'll help you any since yer at 3.8, anyway gl in yer quest


That would be great as it would at least give me a comparison of what your settings are and give me an idea about where to proceed to. I will get mine up as well and maybe it could help you out as well.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Sad to report that this did not work. It booted after a couple of restarts with stock clock of 2.66Ghz.









Unfortunately, this didnt work either.









It refuses to stay stable with VTT lower than 1.6v or a CPU PLL lower than 1.85v









Question 1) What sort of damage will a VTT greater than 1.4 do, long term? Nvm... found it
Question 2) Any other suggestions?


1.6 seems way to high, even I wouldn't run it that high. On freak's settings, just want to make sure that you set the references at 1.2 VTT? Also, try raising your VCore to about 1.4-1.42 and see if that helps, you shouldn't really need VTT more than 1.46. One last thing, its generally helpful to say when and how your OC failed, e.g bsod during boot or failed to POST etc, rather than saying it didn't work, gives everyone a much better place to think from.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Sad to report that this did not work. It booted after a couple of restarts with stock clock of 2.66Ghz.









Unfortunately, this didnt work either.









It refuses to stay stable with VTT lower than 1.6v or a CPU PLL lower than 1.85v









Question 1) What sort of damage will a VTT greater than 1.4 do, long term? Nvm... found it
Question 2) Any other suggestions?


I know it's cool to have C2Q 9400 4.15GHz but it's not cool to have a DEAD Q9400..

Those are MONSTER VTT & PLL voltages there..

CHEERS..


----------



## Whupass1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gildadan* 
That would be great as it would at least give me a comparison of what your settings are and give me an idea about where to proceed to. I will get mine up as well and maybe it could help you out as well.

more info = better decisions
hope this will help, and thank NoGuru, 10 and Papa Smurf if these do help... they're the guys that turned me in the right direction

Code:



Code:


CPU = QX9650  VID=1.250V
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P VER.1.6    
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = 2x2GB 1066 G Skill PI-B
      2x2GB 1066 Corsair XMS2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: FAST
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.80GHz (400x9.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 700mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 700mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: n/a
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 200MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.66C
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 / 5
tRCD ................................: 7 / 7
tRP..................................: 7 / 7
tRAS.................................: 24 / 21

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 / 4
tWTR.................................: 4 / 4
tWR..................................: 8 / 8
tRFC.................................: 68 / 68
tRTP.................................: 4 / 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 / 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 5 / Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 5 / Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30V
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.280V
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57V
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.22V
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.57V
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

keep in mind these still need adjusting but I haven't had a bsod running 7 for 2 1/2 days now







)


----------



## dennyb

@ NoG and all other thread followers. I totally forgot about my old E6300 Core 2 Duo that I won't have any use for now that my 775 board and ram are sold. Any idea what I should ask for that chip? NoG is the last person to run it on a UD3P board so he can offer info on it. Thanks---Denny


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Whupass1* 
more info = better decisions
hope this will help, and thank NoGuru, 10 and Papa Smurf if these do help... they're the guys that turned me in the right direction

Code:



Code:


CPU = QX9650  VID=1.250V
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P VER.1.6    
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = 2x2GB 1066 G Skill PI-B
      2x2GB 1066 Corsair XMS2

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: FAST
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.80GHz (400x9.5).....try the 10 but 9.5 will probably work better

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 700mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 700mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0.......100 maybe
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0......50 maybe

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: n/a
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 200MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.66C
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 / 5
tRCD ................................: 7 / 7........5
tRP..................................: 7 / 7........5
tRAS.................................: 24 / 21....12-25

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 / 4
tWTR.................................: 4 / 4
tWR..................................: 8 / 8
tRFC.................................: 68 / 68......50's
tRTP.................................: 4 / 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 / 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 5 / Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 5 / Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30V............1.40
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.280V....1.36 ish
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57V
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.22V.........1.30
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.57V
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

keep in mind these still need adjusting but I haven't had a bsod running 7 for 2 1/2 days now







)

Try 450X10 see if that gets you close, if not you will have to adjust your ref's. To do that you will need to set VTT to 1.20 then adjust CPU ref by bumping it one notch up and set VTT back to what it was at then test, repeat this for MCH ref's and test a least two steps up or two steps down in both directions. If this is confusing I will explain more.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@ NoG and all other thread followers. I totally forgot about my old E6300 Core 2 Duo that I won't have any use for now that my 775 board and ram are sold. Any idea what I should ask for that chip? NoG is the last person to run it on a UD3P board so he can offer info on it. Thanks---Denny

I took that chip up to 3.7 on air pretty nice budget clocker, I would say about $35 to $40


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
@ NoG and all other thread followers. I totally forgot about my old E6300 Core 2 Duo that I won't have any use for now that my 775 board and ram are sold. Any idea what I should ask for that chip? NoG is the last person to run it on a UD3P board so he can offer info on it. Thanks---Denny


Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I took that chip up to 3.7 on air pretty nice budget clocker, I would say about $35 to $40

NG, out of curiosity, what do you think the chances are of getting that chip to 3.86 on air if one put it outside in the cold? I would love to be able to join my own club.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


It refuses to stay stable with VTT lower than 1.6v or a CPU PLL lower than 1.85v











I had the same exact problem at 4GHz with my C0 stepping E8500. I was 20+ hours P95 stable with 1.6 VTT and 1.85 PLL but couldn't even load windows with anything less. Guys here on the forums blamed it on a bad chip/stepping so I eventually gave up 4GHz and settled for 3.8GHz just so I could bring my VTT and CPU PLL down to safe voltages. I know its probly not what you want to hear but I felt the need to share because when I first had this issue I searched for days and couldn't find anyone else with this problem.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


NG, out of curiosity, what do you think the chances are of getting that chip to 3.86 on air if one put it outside in the cold? I would love to be able to join my own club.


I would say pretty doable. I just played with it without pushing it really hard. 
Although if you check HBot anything close to 4.0 is on DICE but we can figure something out








If you can get an 21** series chip that will defiantly get you there. I think I did a 2140 or 2120 clocked it in less then an hour to over %100 on....air or H2O...bah, can't remember, but you get the picture. They usually go for about $25.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay thanks. I'll keep a look out for an E21xx then. If anyone runs across one that looks promising and doesn't cost an arm and a leg please let me know.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Okay thanks. I'll keep a look out for an E21xx then. If anyone runs across one that looks promising and doesn't cost an arm and a leg please let me know.

What about like a Celeron 420 or something?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
What about like a Celeron 420 or something?

Not sure. I have no idea how well the OC on air. I'm trying to get a 2GHz OC over stock clock without spending a lot of money. It's an area I'm not that familiar with so I'm not sure what all cpus are capable of it. I understand there aren't any guarantees, just trying to go with what would be most likely.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Not sure. I have no idea how well the OC on air. I'm trying to get a 2GHz OC over stock clock without spending a lot of money. It's an area I'm not that familiar with so I'm not sure what all cpus are capable of it. I understand there aren't any guarantees, just trying to go with what would be most likely.


I gotcha. I just remember seeing some ridiculous OCs on those things on HWbot. They run at like 1.6Ghz or something stock.

:edit:
possibly go with a Celly 430. They've hit over 4Ghz on air and thats from a stock 1.8Ghz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Well I have an E2180 coming from one of the regulars to play with. I'm gettin' excited as I haven't done any OC'ing like this in a LONG time. Used to do quite a bit of it on NF2 boards with Mobile Bartons and NF3 boards with Opty's back in the day. Never really got into it that much with the S775 stuff.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Well I have an E2180 coming from one of the regulars to play with. I'm gettin' excited as I haven't done any OC'ing like this in a LONG time. Used to do quite a bit of it on NF2 boards with Mobile Bartons and NF3 boards with Opty's back in the day. Never really got into it that much with the S775 stuff.


Those clock pretty nice








as soon as I can steal the PSU outta my dad's computer I'll finally be able to do some of that haha


----------



## PapaSmurf

A couple of the heavy hitters here have already had their way with it so I'm optimistic. If it doesn't, I'll still have some fun playing with it. At least the weather up here is conducive to trying the outdoors air cooling.


----------



## clark_b

Definitely let us know how that goes. The highs are staying below 60 down here and its getting into the 30s at night. Pretty intriguing


----------



## NoGuru

Ahh, the 2180, I think it's the same one I benched but I think I used DICE for 4.44
It's a little harder to bench then the lower E21's but I think you can do it. Shoot me a PM when you get ready and I will give you some pointers if you like.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The daily highs have been in the upper 20's to very low 30's lately with the nights getting down in the low teens to high single digits.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Ahh, the 2180, I think it's the same one I benched but I think I used DICE for 4.44
It's a little harder to bench then the lower E21's but I think you can do it. Shoot me a PM when you get ready and I will give you some pointers if you like.

I'll do that. BCA though the 2180 would be easier than the 2140 so that's why I went with it. If you think differently, considering I'm on air, maybe we can change that.


----------



## Ellis

I'm hopefully going to be picking up one of these boards for my sig-rig.

Does anyone know what the differences are between the 1.0, 1.1 and 1.6 revisions of the UD3P besides the colours of the PCIe slots?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I'll do that. BCA though the 2180 would be easier than the 2140 so that's why I went with it. If you think differently, considering I'm on air, maybe we can change that.


I have not benched a 2140 but maybe it doesn't fair as well as the 2180.

They scale like this,

2140 1.6
2160 1.8
2180 2.0

In my experience the lower the starting clock the easier it is to get a +%100 OC.

Edit: Not really much difference in the boards. Why you have your choice? Take what you can get these days.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


I'm hopefully going to be picking up one of these boards for my sig-rig.

Does anyone know what the differences are between the 1.0, 1.1 and 1.6 revisions of the UD3P besides the colours of the PCIe slots?










The heatsinks are a tad bit different.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


The heatsinks are a tad bit different.


I assume they're improved in the later revisions?

How different? I'm going to try and get a used board but I'm not sure if it's going to be worth being picky about the revision


----------



## Dilyn

They aren't terribly different









I'd imagine Papa will be posting some comparison pictures. That's right Papa, I see you viewing this thread!

The 1.6 revision iirc doesn't do as well as the 1.0 and 1.1. But I'm not entirely sure on that one.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


They aren't terribly different









I'd imagine Papa will be posting some comparison pictures. That's right Papa, I see you viewing this thread!

The 1.6 revision iirc doesn't do as well as the 1.0 and 1.1. But I'm not entirely sure on that one.


Ah ok, thanks Dilyn.

I shall be eagerly awaiting PapaSmurf's post...


----------



## Dilyn

He appears to have disappeared









From top to bottom, 1.0, 1.1, 1.6




























Damn Google... Givin' bad results.
Thanks Freak


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


He appears to have disappeared









From top to bottom, 1.0, 1.1, 1.6




























Damn Google... Givin' bad results.
Thanks Freak




















The 1.0 doesn't have as many pretteh colourz









Thanks Freak?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*











The 1.0 doesn't have as many pretteh colourz









Thanks Freak?


He pointed out that the first board was not the EP45








Google has a tendency to lie.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


He pointed out that the first board was not the EP45








Google has a tendency to lie.


Oh wait, I didn't actually see that it had changed...

They all look very similar really, apart from the heatsinks on the 1.0 are a bit different, like you said.

Thanks


----------



## Dilyn

Glad I could help


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Glad I could help


----------



## B7ADE

My UD3P is here! w00t


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


My UD3P is here! w00t


You're going from a UD3R to a UD3P?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


You're going from a UD3R to a UD3P?


Yessa, going to keep the UD3R as my benching board. I want a sli system.


----------



## Dilyn

Good man


----------



## Ellis

Shouldn't be too long before I have the funds for my board. Then the problem will be finding a UD3P and getting it shipped here if it has to come from the US


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


My UD3P is here! w00t


Enjoy your new mobo.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


Enjoy your new mobo.










Much love to you









Showing my colors:


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## Ellis

Oh man, nice collection


----------



## Dilyn

I love how the most detailed box is for the UD3L


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I love how the most detailed box is for the UD3L










Yeah, I noticed that


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

nice collections.... i know at one time i had 2 P's and 1 L.
now i got 2 TPower's a i45 and i55..


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I love how the most detailed box is for the UD3L










Benchers don't need 3D Fonts!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I love how the most detailed box is for the UD3L











Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Benchers don't need 3D Fonts!


Got that right. But it does look good. I'll bet there were a lot of unedumacated folks buying the UD3L just because of the box though.


----------



## Dilyn

More of the good ones for us then!


----------



## Whupass1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Try 450X10 see if that gets you close, if not you will have to adjust your ref's. To do that you will need to set VTT to 1.20 then adjust CPU ref by bumping it one notch up and set VTT back to what it was at then test, repeat this for MCH ref's and test a least two steps up or two steps down in both directions. If this is confusing I will explain more.

thx, I'll give it a shot sometime this weekend... and yes, I probly will be in need of some confusion relief


----------



## 10acjed

Well looks like I am going to say goodbye to my UD3P and move on to an 1156 socket. My recent issues with it have gotten me frustrated, a friend is interested in the board so I may as well just move on.

It should be gone by the end of next week, going to put my Q9550 (1.187 VID) & 2x2GB Reapers up here in the F/S section (there is an appraisal thread here now). Obviously with first dibs going to my fellow UD3 thread followers.

Got a guy with a P55 FTW for 150, and going to add some Rip Jaw F3 1600's & an OEM i5 760...

Probably going to come out of pocket about 50 - 80$ when its all said n done..


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Well looks like I am going to say goodbye to my UD3P and move on to an 1156 socket. My recent issues with it have gotten me frustrated, a friend is interested in the board so I may as well just move on.

It should be gone by the end of next week, going to put my Q9550 (1.187 VID) & 2x2GB Reapers up here in the F/S section (there is an appraisal thread here now). Obviously with first dibs going to my fellow UD3 thread followers.

Got a guy with a P55 FTW for 150, and going to add some Rip Jaw F3 1600's & an OEM i5 760...

Probably going to come out of pocket about 50 - 80$ when its all said n done..

Out of interest, what issues were you having with the board?


----------



## KingT

It seems like it has started to degrade...

But yeah I was just talking mess yesterday when I said that buying an 2nd hand mobo is not walk in the park..

CHEERS..


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Out of interest, what issues were you having with the board?

Confused On Random BSOD & Corrupt Files

Read through that. Came to the conclusion that something on the board may be degrading.
Put my ram in my girls computer and ran memtest overnight, no errors. Not having troubles at full load, rarely during gaming. Seems more common when doing an update/install, but not every time.
Very random and hard to put a finger on.

Put everything back at stock and have not had any issues. Got my BFBC2 R10 to install, played for about 2 hours last night.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Well looks like I am going to say goodbye to my UD3P and move on to an 1156 socket. My recent issues with it have gotten me frustrated, a friend is interested in the board so I may as well just move on.

It should be gone by the end of next week, going to put my Q9550 (1.187 VID) & 2x2GB Reapers up here in the F/S section (there is an appraisal thread here now). Obviously with first dibs going to my fellow UD3 thread followers.

Got a guy with a P55 FTW for 150, and going to add some Rip Jaw F3 1600's & an OEM i5 760...

Probably going to come out of pocket about 50 - 80$ when its all said n done..

I did the same a few days ago,but did not have any issues with the UD3P 775 board. It's just that I recently built the i5 760 systems for 2 family members and was very impressed with them. I figured sell while the prices are good and get a newer generation rig for the same/less money. If I can manage that every 18 months or so --then I will








Good luck to you with the new rig


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
I did the same a few days ago,but did not have any issues with the UD3P 775 board. It's just that I recently built the i5 760 systems for 2 family members and was very impressed with them. I figured sell while the prices are good and get a newer generation rig for the same/less money. If I can manage that every 18 months or so --then I will








Good luck to you with the new rig

Thanks..

Hows that USB3 treating you? May be able to save a $ if I go with it....


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Thanks..

Hows that USB3 treating you? May be able to save a $ if I go with it....

Great so far, I have not overclocked it yet coz I did not do my homework and found out too late that the Dark Knight cooler will not fit 1156 boards







. So, I am waiting on a new bracket for mounting the DK to the new board.

I am looking to OC to 3.8 or 4.0 and should get there quite easily with low volts and temps--if this CPU lives up to the norm.

I bot on Black Friday
CPU--$175
Board--$95
Ram $50---1600---9/9/9/24 stuff (G-skill)

So I get a new rig and money in my pocket


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Great so far, I have not overclocked it yet coz I did not do my homework and found out too late that the Dark Knight cooler will not fit 1156 boards







. So, I am waiting on a new bracket for mounting the DK to the new board.

I am looking to OC to 3.8 or 4.0 and should get there quite easily with low volts and temps--if this CPU lives up to the norm.

I bot on Black Friday
CPU--$175
Board--$95
Ram $50---1600---9/9/9/24 stuff (G-skill)

So I get a new rig and money in my pocket









Thats why I am getting the FTW, it has 775 & 1156 mounting support...
Me.
P55 FTW - $150 (used here)
i5 760 - $189 - OEM superbiz
Rip Jaw F3 1600 - 7-8-7-24-2N $79 - newegg

So if I get 150 for my Q9550, 70 for my OCZ Reapers, and my buddy said he will give me $120 for this board as long as it runs at stock settings.

Should be about $80 out of pocket... Worth the switch...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Thats why I am getting the FTW, it has 775 & 1156 mounting support...
Me.
P55 FTW - $150 (used here)
i5 760 - $189 - OEM superbiz
Rip Jaw F3 1600 - 7-8-7-24-2N $79 - newegg

So if I get 150 for my Q9550, 70 for my OCZ Reapers, and my buddy said he will give me $120 for this board as long as it runs at stock settings.

Should be about $80 out of pocket... Worth the switch...

That's a great deal..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Great so far, I have not overclocked it yet coz I did not do my homework and found out too late that the Dark Knight cooler will not fit 1156 boards







. So, I am waiting on a new bracket for mounting the DK to the new board.


So I'm guessing that isn't a new DK then because they include a 1156 bracket with the newer versions.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


So I'm guessing that isn't a new DK then because they include a 1156 bracket with the newer versions.


yup, you are guessing correctly, 1156 was not on the mkt when I bot the DK. I just assumed that my old DK that I ran on my 775 board would be compatible with the 1156 board since it fits both 775 and 1366. You know what they say about assuming doncha'---It makes an ass out of u & me







. Anyway the new bracket has been shipped and when I get it I will try my hand at overclocking this board


----------



## Dilyn

I love the DK








What fans are you using on it?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I love the DK








What fans are you using on it?


I have the stock fan and also one of those Delta airplane jobbies that I can run on my Lamptron (FC 2 --I think) the 45 watt controller, I like the xiggy fan better tho coz it is quieter.


----------



## Dilyn

Sounds loud









The only fan I can REALLY hear is the intake fan on the front (high speed Yate-Loon). The rest are pretty quiet (and all are running at full speed).


----------



## DJ4g63t

The DK is a great cooler. I stepped up to an H50 and honestly its maybe 1C better than the DK using the same 2 CM R4's in push pull on both coolers. As of now I have it on my sons oc'd E3300 and it keeps it ice cold even with the stock fan.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


The DK is a great cooler. I stepped up to an H50 and honestly its maybe 1C better than the DK using the same 2 CM R4's in push pull on both coolers. As of now I have it on my sons oc'd E3300 and it keeps it ice cold even with the stock fan.


Yes sir the DK is a very good cooler--well worth the $10 for the bracket to make it compatible with 1156 mobo's. Too bad I didn't research before hand so I would have ordered the bracket when I ordered the Mobo CPU RAM









Gotta get a shower now-folks coming over for supper and cards. Drinking too


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


The DK is a great cooler. I stepped up to an H50 and honestly its maybe 1C better than the DK using the same 2 CM R4's in push pull on both coolers. As of now I have it on my sons oc'd E3300 and it keeps it ice cold even with the stock fan.


Oh yes. Extremely cold.
I love it


----------



## 10acjed

Got a new toy today


----------



## KingT

Nice man.. Congratz..

Now push that puppy more..









CHEERS..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Nice man.. Congratz..

Now push that puppy more..









CHEERS..


Yes, what King said.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Got a new toy today









Oh man nice! I can't wait for mine back from the RMA and I'm picking another one up in about 2 weeks, cant wait!


----------



## bk7794

I think Im gonna go for 500FSB.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


I think Im gonna go for 500FSB.


Yeah GO FOR IT!!!









BTW are you shooting for stable 24/7 500MHz FSB?

CHEERS..


----------



## dennyb

I'm going to ask the question here coz the folks here are more knowledgeable than on other threads...plus I didn't get helpful info in the laptop section.

My wife has a 2 year old Dell Studio 15 and today the battery will not charge. The green light on the charger operates and the PC screen is full on(not dimmed). The Battery indicator in the task bar says "plugged in but not charging". When it is booting I get a screen saying something about the battery charger.

So, can the green light be on providing power to the laptop for running from the AC but still not charge it?

Do I need to purchase a new charging mechanism? new battery?

If I right click the batt indicator in task bar> select battery meter> health...says normal


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I'm going to ask the question here coz the folks here are more knowledgeable than on other threads...plus I didn't get helpful info in the laptop section.

My wife has a 2 year old Dell Studio 15 and today the battery will not charge. The green light on the charger operates and the PC screen is full on(not dimmed). The Battery indicator in the task bar says "plugged in but not charging". When it is booting I get a screen saying something about the battery charger.

So, can the green light be on providing power to the laptop for running from the AC but still not charge it?

Do I need to purchase a new charging mechanism? new battery?

If I right click the batt indicator in task bar> select battery meter> health...says normal


Sounds like the charger. I get this at work a lot, light on the charger is green but it's not getting a charge or not full charge. Most of the time it's due to wrapping the cord and it breaks a few strands inside. I would replace that first. Two years is about the max you get out of a lot of battery's as well, so if you plan on keeping that laptop and using without the charger plugged in all the time, it's probably about time to replace that too.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sounds like the charger. I get this at work a lot, light on the charger is green but it's not getting a charge or not full charge. Most of the time it's due to wrapping the cord and it breaks a few strands inside. I would replace that first. Two years is about the max you get out of a lot of battery's as well, so if you plan on keeping that laptop and using without the charger plugged in all the time, it's probably about time to replace that too.


The cord that plugs into the lappy is in bad shape. It seems to be charging some now as it went from 1% to 5% ---she always uses the AC power anyway


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I'm going to ask the question here coz the folks here are more knowledgeable than on other threads...plus I didn't get helpful info in the laptop section.

My wife has a 2 year old Dell Studio 15 and today the battery will not charge. The green light on the charger operates and the PC screen is full on(not dimmed). The Battery indicator in the task bar says "plugged in but not charging". When it is booting I get a screen saying something about the battery charger.

So, can the green light be on providing power to the laptop for running from the AC but still not charge it?

Do I need to purchase a new charging mechanism? new battery?

If I right click the batt indicator in task bar> select battery meter> health...says normal


I just had my nephews laptop in about 20 pieces today to repair a broken power jack and his charger/ power cable is screwed. You can plug it into the wall and the green light on the cables power pack lights up but his laptop doesn't recognize that its plugged in. I tried my old ladies power cord and it works perfectly but I'm not quite sure if you problem is the power cable/charger. I have seen bad batteries in laptops that would not take a charge but work just fine with the cable plugged into the wall so that might be something for you to look into.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


she always uses the AC power anyway


From the little I know about laptops this will kill a batter fairly quick.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


The cord that plugs into the lappy is in bad shape. It seems to be charging some now as it went from 1% to 5% ---she always uses the AC power anyway


If she uses the AC adapter then just replace that. If they are plugged in all the time it kills the battery faster anyway. Give the wife a smooch from NoG


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


From the little I know about laptops this will kill a batter fairly quick.


Yeah, if you're going to be using the power cord a lot then it's good to remove the battery


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah GO FOR IT!!!









BTW are you shooting for stable 24/7 500MHz FSB?

CHEERS..


Well I got it running...but I think it runs way to hot, especially for just an extra 200Mhz...so I was wondering what is the best and I mean best Air cooler, or any type of cooler that will bring my cpu down atleast 5c atmost 10.


----------



## dennyb

Looking more and more like the battery is taking a dump coz it runs fine on the charger but I can only get the battery up to 5%. I'm thinking I won't replace the battery as she always is hooked up to AC when she is operating it. The only downside I see to that is when the battery is finally completely gone the PC will conk out as quick as the power is pulled. Any problems with that ? I don't want to cause harm to the computer,but for her usage AC is just fine.
Reps on the way


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Looking more and more like the battery is taking a dump coz it runs fine on the charger but I can only get the battery up to 5%. I'm thinking I won't replace the battery as she always is hooked up to AC when she is operating it. The only downside I see to that is when the battery is finally completely gone the PC will conk out as quick as the power is pulled. Any problems with that ? I don't want to cause harm to the computer,but for her usage AC is just fine.
Reps on the way


Powering off right away is not the best thing but shouldn't hurt to much.
Just try and keep a backup of her data if it is important.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


Well I got it running...but I think it runs way to hot, especially for just an extra 200Mhz...so I was wondering what is the best and I mean best Air cooler, or any type of cooler that will bring my cpu down atleast 5c atmost 10.


Toss up between the prolimatech-megahalem
And the Thermalright Venomous X If you want my opinion...

However for those prices you could get a Corsair H50


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Powering off right away is not the best thing but shouldn't hurt to much.
Just try and keep a backup of her data if it is important.


Thanks to all who responded. I just got a PM from Chestermech with a very logical way to trouble shoot the problem. Take the battery out and if it boots from the AC adapter--you have a bad battery. I'm gonna hunt him down and Rep him too


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Toss up between the prolimatech-megahalem
And the Thermalright Venomous X If you want my opinion...

However for those prices you could get a Corsair H50


now will those lower my temps significantly?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


now will those lower my temps significantly?


I'd say a good amount over your Noctua. That is considering you have good air flow and ambient temps...

You could also try Lapping both your Heatsink base & CPU. Usually gets you and extra 5c or more...

Take the side panel off that black box of yours


----------



## mm67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


Well I got it running...but I think it runs way to hot, especially for just an extra 200Mhz...so I was wondering what is the best and I mean best Air cooler, or any type of cooler that will bring my cpu down atleast 5c atmost 10.


I got about a 5 C drop in temps when I switched from Noctua NH-U12P to Megahalems, Venomous-X is equal to Megahalems. Noctua NH-D14 and Thermalright Silver Arrow are a little bit better than those two if you have enough space.


----------



## Ellis

A lot of people say that a good air cooler is often significantly better than an H50, so the Megahalems or Venemous X is probably a better option.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


A lot of people say that a good air cooler is often significantly better than an H50, so the Megahalems or Venemous X is probably a better option.


probably would go for the classic megahalems.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


I got about a 5 C drop in temps when I switched from Noctua NH-U12P to Megahalems, Venomous-X is equal to Megahalems. Noctua NH-D14 and Thermalright Silver Arrow are a little bit better than those two if you have enough space.


yeah I was thinking of that...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


I'd say a good amount over your Noctua. That is considering you have good air flow and ambient temps...

You could also try Lapping both your Heatsink base & CPU. Usually gets you and extra 5c or more...

Take the side panel off that black box of yours










yeah thats an idea, but Im nervous of messing it up.


----------



## NoGuru

Some of the Micro Centers have the Megahalems for $20 to $30.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Some of the Micro Centers have the Megahalems for $20 to $30.










wishing I lived near a microcenter









I run side panel off 24/7....







Str8 Ghetto


----------



## bk7794

yeah maybe ill take a trip to one..maybe..

my side panel doesn't really do much..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


yeah maybe ill take a trip to one..maybe..

my side panel doesn't really do much..


Just make sure they are in stock first.


----------



## Ellis

It would take me a while to get to a MC


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


It would take me a while to get to a MC










At least you wouldn't have to take a flight to get to one









Maybe we can take a flight together!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


At least you wouldn't have to take a flight to get to one










What? How else am I going to travel thousands of miles?

You're 10 times closer to one than I am


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
What? How else am I going to travel thousands of miles?

You're 10 times closer to one than I am









LMAO, I totally read South, US haha, oops.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
LMAO, I totally read South, US haha, oops.

Nah... I put the "deep south" thing as a reference to places like Texas, Louisiana and Arizona though


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Nah... I put the "deep south" thing as a reference to places like Texas, Louisiana and Arizona though









Not to be confused with places like Hotlanta, New Orleans, and Miami which is the Durty South


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Not to be confused with places like Hotlanta, New Orleans, and Miami which is the Durty South


















Of course...


----------



## flooom

Anybody have experience with overclocking an E4500 on this board?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flooom* 
Anybody have experience with overclocking an E4500 on this board?

Not I, but if you can post the VID of the chip, we can help.

And I love how my reapers can't do 5-5-5-15 @ 518Mhz(1:1), they need to be 5-5-5-18. =/


----------



## Sethy666

Well folks, good news.

After reading NOGURU's volt terms for the EP45 UD3 series, I got some ideas on how to tame these wild vtts and Plls of mine. Thanks Noguru, thats an excellent thread.

Ive knocked the OC back to 4 ghz. The main point of the exercise was to get the vtt and PLL down - which I did.

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8        ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0    ]
CPU Frequency 4.5GHz............................[ 500 x 8.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500      ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv   ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 800mv   ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps     ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 100ps    ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P)..................[ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400      ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D    ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1000     ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5       ]
tRCD............................................[ 5       ]
tRP.............................................[ 5       ]
tRAS............................................[ 15      ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore         [ 1.25  ]...................[ 1.3125v   ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.27   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.50v   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[0.814 ]

MCH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.4v   ] 
MCH Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[0.848v ] 
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900   ]...................[ 0.9v  ]
ICH I/O           [ 1.500   ]...................[ 1.50v  ]
ICH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.1v ]

DRAM Voltage      [ 1.800   ]...................[ 2.18v ] 
DRAM Termination  [ 0.900   ]...................[ 0.9v ]
Channel A Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ 0.9v ]
Channel B Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ 0.9v ]

[/CODE]
Thanks to everyone that helped and made suggestions. I appreciate all the help.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Not I, but if you can post the VID of the chip, we can help.

And I love how my reapers can't do 5-5-5-15 @ 518Mhz(1:1), they need to be 5-5-5-18. =/


Yay Reapers


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flooom*


Anybody have experience with overclocking an E4500 on this board?


Well you will probably be a bit limited with your DDR2 667 ram, also what cpu cooler do you have? The stock intel one is crap for cooling a cpu once you start to overclock...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Well folks, good news.

After reading NOGURU's volt terms for the EP45 UD3 series, I got some ideas on how to tame these wild vtts and Plls of mine. Thanks Noguru, thats an excellent thread.

Ive knocked the OC back to 4 ghz. The main point of the exercise was to get the vtt and PLL down - which I did.

Thanks to everyone that helped and made suggestions. I appreciate all the help.


Looking good..

Congratz..

CHEERS..


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


And I love how my reapers can't do 5-5-5-15 @ 518Mhz(1:1), they need to be 5-5-5-18. =/


Why do you think I sold mine


----------



## bk7794

So you think that I should get a better cooler, sell the noctua and that spare E5200?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flooom*


Anybody have experience with overclocking an E4500 on this board?


Yes.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Why do you think I sold mine










I want your RAM


----------



## Dilyn

My RAM is amazing


----------



## bk7794

mine is doing 1130 on stock voltages/timings. nothing wrong yet


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Well folks, good news.

After reading NOGURU's volt terms for the EP45 UD3 series, I got some ideas on how to tame these wild vtts and Plls of mine. Thanks Noguru, thats an excellent thread.

Ive knocked the OC back to 4 ghz. The main point of the exercise was to get the vtt and PLL down - which I did.

Thanks to everyone that helped and made suggestions. I appreciate all the help.


That's the way to do it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flooom*


Anybody have experience with overclocking an E4500 on this board?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes.










Is there anything you haven't OC'd on one of these boards yet?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


My RAM is amazing










It is









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Is there anything you haven't OC'd on one of these boards yet?


I think if you go around OCN, you will find that there is not a single chip which someone hasn't overclocked on one of these boards.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Is there anything you haven't OC'd on one of these boards yet?


That better be a rhetorical question.
You should know the answer to that one already!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Is there anything you haven't OC'd on one of these boards yet?


LoL I would like to know too..

It's like NoGuru has some kind of sponsorship by Intel,there's just no end of his OC results..









Seriously, he will stop benching Intel CPU's only if Intel goes out of buisness..









CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


I think if you go around OCN, you will find that there is not a single chip which someone hasn't overclocked on one of these boards.


I meant him personally.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I meant him personally.


I know what you meant, I was just saying that as a serious thought.


----------



## NoGuru

LMAO, there is still a few 775's that I have not done yet.

I had Dilyns chip in my hand and still sent it without clocking it, so I still have my eye on it.
I don't have a 775 benching board anymore as well. Remember my TeamGroup RAM that would do 1330 @ 5-4-4-10? Once they died that was the end of 775 for me.
I still have the RAM and there is a lifetime warranty on them, just to lazy to send them out. Maybe not lazy, just not in a hurry.

Oh and I never benched any of the Q7***'s


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I had Dilyns chip in my hand and still sent it without clocking it, so I still have my eye on it.


My offer of coming over and doing some DICE runs still stands


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LMAO, there is still a few 775's that I have not done yet.

I had Dilyns chip in my hand and still sent it without clocking it, so I still have my eye on it.
I don't have a 775 benching board anymore as well. Remember my TeamGroup RAM that would do 1330 @ 5-4-4-10? Once they died that was the end of 775 for me.
I still have the RAM and there is a lifetime warranty on them, just to lazy to send them out. Maybe not lazy, just not in a hurry.

Oh and I never benched any of the Q7***'s


I'll take that RAM off your hands if you want...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


My offer of coming over and doing some DICE runs still stands










I may be able to this coming Sunday if you want. Only thing you will have to do is pull the MOBO out of the case, leave the rest up to me.

I can insulate a board pretty fast and still be cautious.

Edit: I got an Email a while back from a guy in France that wanted the RAM.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


My offer of coming over and doing some DICE runs still stands










you should come over this way and do some dice runs. my bench room has enough spots for about 5-8 rigs all benching at once.. of coarse we need to add another table at the end of the room.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


you should come over this way and do some dice runs. my bench room has enough spots for about 5-8 rigs all benching at once.. of coarse we need to add another table at the end of the room.


True and there is enough pots for everyone and one left over, lol.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I may be able to this coming Sunday if you want. Only thing you will have to do is pull the MOBO out of the case, leave the rest up to me.

I can insulate a board pretty fast and still be cautious.

Edit: I got an Email a while back from a guy in France that wanted the RAM.












I'd have to ask my parents (unfortunately), but that would be AWESOME.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


you should come over this way and do some dice runs. my bench room has enough spots for about 5-8 rigs all benching at once.. of coarse we need to add another table at the end of the room.


If I had a job, I'd have a car. And gas money. And I'd totally come over any time after the seventeenth to do some.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I may be able to this coming Sunday if you want. Only thing you will have to do is pull the MOBO out of the case, leave the rest up to me.

I can insulate a board pretty fast and still be cautious.

Edit: I got an Email a while back from a guy in France that wanted the RAM.










lol


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*











I'd have to ask my parents (unfortunately), but that would be AWESOME. 
.


Ask them and I will try and set it up. They may freak out when you tell them "some old guy I met on the internet is coming over to hang out"


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Ask them and I will try and set it up. They may freak out when you tell them "some old guy I met on the internet is coming over to hang out"










I think they'll so no for that very reason









"But mum... I'm only ten months away from being eighteen. Don't you think I'm smart enough to make my own decisions? I'm not your little boy anymore







"


----------



## battlecryawesome

Im calling Chris Hanson.


----------



## Ellis

Can I join you two?

I'm sure my parents will be fine with the idea of me flying to America and meeting two random guys that I barely even know on the Internet, let alone in real life.

"I'm only 2 and a half years away from being 18..."


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I think they'll so no for that very reason









"But mum... I'm only ten months away from being eighteen. Don't you think I'm smart enough to make my own decisions? I'm not your little boy anymore







"

You need a car man. I think they may be trying to keep you at home.

Sure ellis, come on over.

Edit: Rob is your Skype not working?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I think they'll so no for that very reason









"But mum... I'm only ten months away from being eighteen. Don't you think I'm smart enough to make my own decisions? I'm not your little boy anymore







"










they will say " not while you're living under my roof "
i remember hearing that all the time..

it's all good though.. if they let you it would be awesome... we could Livestream the event... and your parents could watch.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Im calling Chris Hanson.









You're bluffing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Can I join you two?

I'm sure my parents will be fine with the idea of me flying to America and meeting two random guys that I barely even know on the Internet, let alone in real life.

"I'm only 2 and a half years away from being 18..."

My house is big enough, if you can finance that...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You need a car man. I think they may be trying to keep you at home.

Sure ellis, come on over.

Edit: Rob is your Skype not working?

They said that they'll buy me a car as soon as I get a job, but karma obviously doesn't think I deserve a job quite yet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 








they will say " not while you're living under my roof "
i remember hearing that all the time..

it's all good though.. if they let you it would be awesome... we could Livestream the event... and your parents could watch.

They said that they'll stop saying that once I turn eighteen, so there's hope yet!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
My house is big enough, if you can finance that...









They said that they'll buy me a car as soon as I get a job, but karma obviously doesn't think I deserve a job quite yet.

They said that they'll stop saying that once I turn eighteen, so there's hope yet!











If I give up and ragequit, you can come and do some UD3P overclocking for me if you want.

There you go, you've got a job


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 







You're bluffing.

!


Poor attempt at humor.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Poor attempt at humor.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Im calling Chris Hanson.

who?

the football kicker for the Lion's? i thought he was out for the yr?


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Hansen
To Catch a Predator
Main article: To Catch a Predator

In conjunction with the site Perverted-Justice, Hansen hosted a series of Dateline NBC reports under the title TO Catch a Predator. Volunteers from Perverted-Justice impersonate teenagers online and arrange to meet with adults for sex. The meeting places are usually "sting houses", where camera crews from NBC and sometimes police await the would-be pedophile.[3]

Capitalizing on the success of Hansen and his Predator investigations, Dateline NBC created three Tuesday night spin-offs of its original concept; Hansen hosted To Catch a Con Man and To Catch an I.D. Thief.[1] In March 2007, Hansen's book, To Catch a Predator: Protecting Your Kids from Online Enemies Already in Your Home, was released in the American market.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Ask them and I will try and set it up. They may freak out when you tell them "some old guy I met on the internet is coming over to hang out"









LoL.. That's a good one..









CHEERS..


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Hansen
To Catch a Predator
Main article: To Catch a Predator

In conjunction with the site Perverted-Justice, Hansen hosted a series of Dateline NBC reports under the title TO Catch a Predator. Volunteers from Perverted-Justice impersonate teenagers online and arrange to meet with adults for sex. The meeting places are usually "sting houses", where camera crews from NBC and sometimes police await the would-be pedophile.[3]

Capitalizing on the success of Hansen and his Predator investigations, Dateline NBC created three Tuesday night spin-offs of its original concept; Hansen hosted To Catch a Con Man and To Catch an I.D. Thief.[1] In March 2007, Hansen's book, To Catch a Predator: Protecting Your Kids from Online Enemies Already in Your Home, was released in the American market.


epic...

It was humor..







another one


----------



## 10acjed

Hanson - "So you met him online and you thought your going to a Lan Party?"

NoGuru - "Yeah, thats what he told me"

Hanson - "You know hes only 17?"

NoGuru - "So?"

Hanson - "What about all this porn on your computer?"

NoGuru - "What about it?"


----------



## 10acjed

Hanson - "What do you need dry ice, melted eraser & zip ties for?"

NoGuru - "For Dice runs you n00b"


----------



## NoGuru

Bah hahahahahahaha. Too funny man.


----------



## Dilyn

I'm actually going to a LAN Party in a couple weeks


----------



## KingT

LoL.. That's a laugh..

CHEERS..


----------



## battlecryawesome

Hey, my little joke landed,


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Hey, my little joke landed,





































I know its probly a bit sick and twisted of me, but I laugh my a$$ off at that "To Catch A Predator" show....

When Hanson walks around the corner and does his, "Hey how ya doing? Where you going? Have a seat and talk to me" Its just great, then the creeps stories...
"Oh no, I wasnt going to do nothing" Meanwhile he has a bottle of liqueur, condoms and lube in his back pack...

















Now I will think of Guru everytime I see it... With a backpack full of zip ties, eraser, a pot, some foam and a cooler full of Dice


----------



## spartacus

Back on the UD3 topic... ;D

Can someone please explain CPU and MCH skew on the UD3P for me? I found this guide and I understand the principle of what it is, but not how I would know to adjust either setting. (http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...skew-ud3p.html) Thanks as always.









(Linx fails at the end of the second pass regardless of voltage changes to the RAM, MCH, ref's, and more)


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
I know its probly a bit sick and twisted of me, but I laugh my a$$ off at that "To Catch A Predator" show....

When Hanson walks around the corner and does his, "Hey how ya doing? Where you going? Have a seat and talk to me" Its just great, then the creeps stories...
"Oh no, I wasnt going to do nothing" Meanwhile he has a bottle of liqueur, condoms and lube in his back pack...

















Now I will think of Guru everytime I see it... With a backpack full of zip ties, eraser, a pot, some foam and a cooler full of Dice























Yes,I will to?lol.. I found it fascinating,however my wife could nt stand it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spartacus* 
Back on the UD3 topic... ;D

Can someone please explain CPU and MCH skew on the UD3P for me? I found this guide and I understand the principle of what it is, but not how I would know to adjust either setting. (http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...skew-ud3p.html) Thanks as always.









(Linx fails at the end of the second pass regardless of voltage changes to the RAM, MCH, ref's, and more)


http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## Dilyn

Battle got that one


----------



## spartacus

Thanks! Hmm, so basically just poke around and see what works?


----------



## dennyb

NoG on his way to Dilyn's


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spartacus* 
Back on the UD3 topic... ;D

Can someone please explain CPU and MCH skew on the UD3P for me? I found this guide and I understand the principle of what it is, but not how I would know to adjust either setting. (http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...skew-ud3p.html) Thanks as always.









(Linx fails at the end of the second pass regardless of voltage changes to the RAM, MCH, ref's, and more)

Post up an MIT when you get a chance. That will help us help you









If it helps this is my current stable 4.33GHz on my E8500

Code:



Code:


CPU = E8500
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = G. Skill 2x2GB DDR2 PC2 8000

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.33GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 510
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 100
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 50

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1020
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: 52
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.35
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: .836

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.36
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .816
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: .910
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.10

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .910
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .910
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .910


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
NoG on his way to Dilyn's










Le sigh
I made a status about this on Facebook. There's $10 riding on Trace being a pedo...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Le sigh
I made a status about this on Facebook. There's $10 riding on Trace being a pedo...











To Funny


----------



## spartacus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
Post up an MIT when you get a chance. That will help us help you









Here's what I have going on... I've had this CPU stable at 4.4 Ghz before on a different motherboard (a UD3R). LinX will fail as soon as the end of the second pass when using all memory. I played with the the VTT and PLL voltages, and then with the CPU and MCH ref voltages a little this evening and wasn't able to get any noticeable effect other than a BSOD halfway through the first run. Any suggestions? Thanks.

Code:



Code:


CPU = e8400
Motherboard = ud3p v1.1
BIOS Version = f10
Ram = 2x2GB Gskill Pi Black (DDR2 1066)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4410

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 490
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 1960
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 980
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Enabled

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto (2T)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.3750
CPU Termination.....1.250V*..........: 1.3200
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5900
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.6850

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.3000
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.6500
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.8900
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1400
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## 10acjed

What I do for Ref testing is start at a stable OC with the REF's at Auto. Then adjust them one at a time til you find the stable setting.

It may be 898 or it may be 688, just got to test and see.

Once I find the ideal Ref then try raising the FSB back to the unstable setting and test..

BSOD & Lockups are generally because of lack of CPU or MCH Voltage. Errors are from Ref settings....


----------



## 10acjed

http://www.southparkstudios.com/clip...ine-commercial


----------



## spartacus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
What I do for Ref testing is start at a stable OC with the REF's at Auto. Then adjust them one at a time til you find the stable setting.

It may be 898 or it may be 688, just got to test and see.

Once I find the ideal Ref then try raising the FSB back to the unstable setting and test..

BSOD & Lockups are generally because of lack of CPU or MCH Voltage. Errors are from Ref settings....

Hmmm, okay. Also, just so I'm clear on what I've read earlier:
To tweak the Ref settings I should set the FSB voltage to default (1.20), change the Refs, then return the FSB voltage to the OC'd setting, correct?

Thanks for the help, I'll report back after some tweaking tomorrow night.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


To tweak the Ref settings I should set the FSB voltage to default (1.20), change the Refs, then return the FSB voltage to the OC'd setting, correct?


Yep, thats it

Wow, I have to loosen the timings all the way down to 5-7-7-20, to keep my Reapers from crashing...=/


----------



## NoGuru

Benching wolverine anyone.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


Hmmm, okay. Also, just so I'm clear on what I've read earlier:
To tweak the Ref settings I should set the FSB voltage to default (1.20), change the Refs, then return the FSB voltage to the OC'd setting, correct?

Thanks for the help, I'll report back after some tweaking tomorrow night.


I actually never set my MCH/CPU voltage to default. When I did it it was because I was stable at 3.9G, but at 4.0G I would have errors in Prime Blend, and adding up to .05v would not even help.

So I set it to the stable 3.9 settings and tried adjusting each Ref individually. I started with the CPU Ref, I went ups 3 testing each and down 3 testing each, most wouldn't boot and if it did it failed instantly.
So I left the CPU Ref at auto and went to the MCH
MCH Ref up 1 from 760 wouldn't boot, up 2 would boot but crashed pretty quick, up 3 to 848 (or something) was stable for a 12 hour Blend.

Then I upped the FSB again to get the 4.0 and tested and everything was stable... 
My MCH & CPU volts are the same, the only difference was the MCH Ref was at 848 instead of Auto (760)

Hope this helps


----------



## NoGuru

That is the same way I test it 10acjed. Unless I am trying to get stable at really high clocks like close to 5 GHz then I will test like six ways in each direction as apposed to 3.


----------



## KingT

Yeah tuning CPU & NB GTL's (CPU & MCH Ref's in Gigabyte BIOS) is not an exact science as it is more of trial and error tuning,going up and down with settings until you hit the Jack Pot







..

CHEERS..


----------



## 10acjed

Dear Santa,










Either I get what I want for Christmas, or Dancer and Prancer are next!!
Got it Fat Boy??

















Sorry, too good not to share


----------



## NoGuru

LMAO! That looks like a Texas deer to me.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


dear santa,










either i get what i want for christmas, or dancer and prancer are next!!
Got it fat boy??

















Sorry, too good not to share


Hahahahahahahahahahaha...

CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

All fired up ready to get after that E2180. When it didn't arrive in the mail I checked the Tracking Number and the USPS in it's infinite wisdom decided to route it through Louisville, KY for some reason. No estimate on when it will arrive now. Luckily I hadn't ripped the system apart yet. I think I need a tranquilizer or thirty.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


All fired up ready to get after that E2180. When it didn't arrive in the mail I checked the Tracking Number and the USPS in it's infinite wisdom decided to route it through Louisville, KY for some reason. No estimate on when it will arrive now. Luckily I hadn't ripped the system apart yet. I think I need a tranquilizer or thirty.


I'll send it on when I'm done playing with it Papa







.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Now it all becomes clear. Just be sure to include the MIT with it when you finish with it.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Awe dang, I sent dennys money order at the same time as i sent your chip. I was just gonna check to see it you got it,


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Benching wolverine anyone.



















SO...
I asked my mom about our little DICE plan today on the way home.
I'm not sure if she was being facetious or not, but she said okay


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









SO...
I asked my mom about our little DICE plan today on the way home.
I'm not sure if she was being facetious or not, but she said okay









Okay, I will try and fit it in for Sunday afternoon, but with finals I can't promise anything. I will let you know by Sat afternoon if it's on or not.


----------



## Dilyn

Sounds like a plan, stan


----------



## 10acjed

So its officially a date??


----------



## spartacus

Oh good, there's a bunch of you viewing this thread









I've had no luck tweaking the ref voltages. :\\ I worked from -6 to up until the board wouldn't post on both CPU and MCH refs, and all I got was either frozen POST screens, BSOD's quickly, or the same old LinX failing after two runs. Any more ideas?


----------



## Dilyn

I can't wait


----------



## dennyb

NoG talking to wife "honey,have you seen my raincoat? I'm late for a date ummm I mean an appointment with Dilyn"


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


Oh good, there's a bunch of you viewing this thread









I've had no luck tweaking the ref voltages. :\\ I worked from -6 to up until the board wouldn't post on both CPU and MCH refs, and all I got was either frozen POST screens, BSOD's quickly, or the same old LinX failing after two runs. Any more ideas?


Did you take note of the actions you got from checking the ref's? If you did you should see a pattern on what works and what doesn't and get an idea of what the chip likes. So when I test I see it like this

.730 bad
.745 better
.760 best-------now you found the sweet spot








.785 better
.800 bad

Umm, you guys are gay







anytime I get a chance to help a fellow OC'er out I will. Plus this give's D a chance to check out Extreme cooling.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Did you take note of the actions you got from checking the ref's? If you did you should see a pattern on what works and what doesn't and get an idea of what the chip likes. So when I test I see it like this

.730 bad
.745 better
.760 best-------now you found the sweet spot








.785 better
.800 bad


It takes a lot of fenaggling to find that sweet spot but once you do, it makes everything else a lot easier and can help smooth things out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Umm, you guys are gay







anytime I get a chance to help a fellow OC'er out I will. Plus this give's D a chance to check out Extreme cooling.


How do you know that I don't have some ulterior motive for having you over here









Let me know asap... My buddy wants in.








He's got all kinds of pots. He loves extreme cooling.


----------



## spartacus

Haha, okay...
I'll run through it again and take more detailed notes. Thanks again!

Have fun with your DICE!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


He's got all kinds of pots. He loves extreme cooling.


What pots does he have, we will pick the best of the bunch? If he has a NB that would help too.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


What pots does he have, we will pick the best of the bunch? If he has a NB that would help too.


I'll ask him.

Get back to you tomorrow on that though. I'm off to bed


----------



## 10acjed

I just want pics of it all.... I cant wait to see it, and the bench runs for TEAM OCN ON HWBOT!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


Haha, okay...
I'll run through it again and take more detailed notes. Thanks again!

Have fun with your DICE!


Did you start with the CPU at a stable OC??


----------



## spartacus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


I just want pics of it all.... I cant wait to see it, and the bench runs for TEAM OCN ON HWBOT!!!!

Did you start with the CPU at a stable OC??


Yes. I'm using my stable (tested to 2hrs, LinX) 4.0Ghz profile as a start (basically everything is set manually to the defaults), and I have a 4.2Ghz profile with the ref voltages slightly modified (tested up to 30 minutes, LinX) that I saved as a checkpoint.

I've been able to get 4.4Ghz and some higher runs just for numbers (since I didn't have patience to tweak), but now I would like to get them stable for possibly daily usage.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


Yes. I'm using my stable (tested to 2hrs, LinX) 4.0Ghz profile as a start (basically everything is set manually to the defaults),


Can you post your MIT settings for that?


----------



## spartacus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Can you post your MIT settings for that?


Yeah, here's the 4.2 profile that passed 2hrs of LinX. Currently at 4.4Ghz I am only increasing the Vcore to 1.3875, MCH core to 1.280, and the VTT to 1.28.

Code:


Code:


CPU = E8400
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = G. Skill 2x2GB DDR2 PC2 8500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.20GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 467
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 700mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 700mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: AutoMHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 934
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.300
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.260
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.768

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.240
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.778
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.900
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.14
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## battlecryawesome

I havent o/c a e 8400 in some time, my thoughts on you mit is mch core is low, vcore should be up then when stable brung down to lowest possible after stable.


----------



## spartacus

Interesting.... 
I think I just got it









Well, at least I'm past that evil 2nd pass!









Curses. The 3rd killed me.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


Yeah, here's the 4.2 profile that passed 2hrs of LinX. Currently at 4.4Ghz I am only increasing the Vcore to 1.3875, MCH core to 1.280, and the VTT to 1.28.


Use the 2.00D strap, much better than 2.00B (B sucks in general. D is my personal favorite).
MCH to 1.32-1.36. I seem to have to run it around that high when my FSB is past 450. 
VID of the chip in question?


----------



## spartacus

I'll give it a go... I also managed to get 5 passes of linx before an error now, so Im making good progress. Not sure of the vid of the chip, but the 4ghz profile is at 1.216v.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


I'll give it a go... I also managed to get 5 passes of linx before an error now, so Im making good progress. Not sure of the vid of the chip, but the 4ghz profile is at 1.216v.


I'm curious what your load temps are at 4.4GHz?


----------



## NoGuru

Just ordered a GPU pot, oh man!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spartacus*


I'll give it a go... I also managed to get 5 passes of linx before an error now, so Im making good progress. Not sure of the vid of the chip, but the 4ghz profile is at 1.216v.


Open up Core Temp to see. Or Real Temp.
Or in BIOS it's the greyed out Vcore value that you cannot change.

Could you run an instance of P95 or Orthos with a Small FFTs test for maybe an hour or two and see how you do? It may be a lack of vcore.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Just ordered a GPU pot, oh man!


Mmm. Delicious.


----------



## spartacus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


I'm curious what your load temps are at 4.4GHz?


It tops out around 70C with LinX, 55ish for Orthos small FFT's.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Open up Core Temp to see. Or Real Temp.
Or in BIOS it's the greyed out Vcore value that you cannot change.

Could you run an instance of P95 or Orthos with a Small FFTs test for maybe an hour or two and see how you do? It may be a lack of vcore.


Sure, I'll get a run of orthos in tomorrow evening, although I don't think it's a vcore problem (I tried up to 1.43v with no effect on stability).

FWIW, Firefox has been very crashy today after some earlier tweaking.

Thanks again for the advice and help. Cheers!


----------



## Dilyn

My guess is refs or MCH


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Hello gents.. I just wanted to say yo. I bought Denny B's EP45-UD3P board and ram.. and should be on their way to my place soon..

and I know I'll be on this asking a heap of questions.. or just trolling..

cheers!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie* 
Hello gents.. I just wanted to say yo. I bought Denny B's EP45-UD3P board and ram.. and should be on their way to my place soon..

and I know I'll be on this asking a heap of questions.. or just trolling..

cheers!

Oakland County, MI is reresenting strong with at least 4 clockers with EP45's.


----------



## Dilyn

GR is representing with ME


----------



## spartacus

Orthos ran for 4.5 hours last night until it failed. I also noticed that Firefox kept giving me memory errors and crashing last night.

I bumped the MCH voltage and then decided to screw around with the MCH/DRAM ref voltage (I hadn't touched it before). Two adjustments later and lo and behold:










It's a beautiful thing! Now I can just see how low I can get things, and then I'm going to try for 550x8.








I would like to thank you all for the help!


----------



## freakb18c1

great chip spartacus!


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spartacus* 
Orthos ran for 4.5 hours last night until it failed. I also noticed that Firefox kept giving me memory errors and crashing last night.

I bumped the MCH voltage and then decided to screw around with the MCH/DRAM ref voltage (I hadn't touched it before). Two adjustments later and lo and behold:










It's a beautiful thing! Now I can just see how low I can get things, and then I'm going to try for 550x8.








I would like to thank you all for the help!











Nice job. Your a brave sole running LinX without monitoring temps lol. My E8500 touch's 73C running LinX at 4.33GHz with an H50 cooler and I'm even running less vcore (1.328v) than you


----------



## Sethy666

Nice work spartacus! I loved my 8400... its a great chip.

Just on an aside, I note that its taking 177 odd seconds to do 30 Gflops.

When I run LinX on my Q9400, I usually get 50 Gflops at 19sec.

I know the chips are different but I noticed very high times for relatively low Gflops on i7s as well.

What should we be aiming at here? Highest Gflop with the lowest times or just any old number as long as it doesnt fail?

No dissing here, just curious


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
Nice work spartacus! I loved my 8400... its a great chip.

Just on an aside, I note that its taking 177 odd seconds to do 30 Gflops.

When I run LinX on my Q9400, I usually get 50 Gflops at 19sec.

I know the chips are different but I noticed very high times for relatively low Gflops on i7s as well.

What should we be aiming at here? Highest Gflop with the lowest times or just any old number as long as it doesnt fail?

No dissing here, just curious









the HT cripples gflops for some reason, personally don't test with linx or intel burn trap anymore. old school p95 is still best.

you will find tons of threads 100 linx passes on max mem stable but crash prime blend in 5 seconds

or 24 hour stable prime fail linx in 1 second.

you have to pick one program to test with and run with it or else you will drive your self mad.

shoot 1 - 3 hour prime blend and enjoy your pc


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
the HT cripples gflops for some reason, personally don't test with linx or intel burn trap anymore. old school p95 is still best.

Oh, okay... DNK that. Learning everyday









But I dont think that applies to an E8400...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
the HT cripples gflops for some reason, personally don't test with linx or intel burn trap anymore. old school p95 is still best.

I could not agree more with that statement freak. Why add even more heat to a CPU than necessary? P95 will heat it up more than anything in daily use and small fft followed by blend will get you as stable as any other test with less heat. Reps for that sir


----------



## Sethy666

It was not my intention to start a P95 vs IBT/Linx discussion









Both have their purposes, their supporter and detractors... nuf said.

All I wanted to know was why would a non HT chip report low Gflops with elevated times and what is the optimal result range one would hope to achieve?


----------



## Dilyn

Oh we've had this discussion many a time.
Some of us will never be persuaded.

I'm an advocate of just doing what you normally do instead of stress testing. Better use of time IMO. Now, if it's acting finnicky and you don't know why, P95/Orthos are my personal favorites for finding the issue.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Oh we've had this discussion many a time.

I know... thats why I didnt what to start it again.









Again... All I wanted to know was why would a non HT chip report low Gflops with elevated times and what is the optimal result range one would hope to achieve?


----------



## freakb18c1

unstable oc will spit out low flops, id use 2048mb for benching with linx. youll get higher glops with more memory added like if you had 8 gigs running MAX mem will produce a greater flop the a 4gb kit on max mem.. which is why i test and tune on 2048 then you can tweak your straps and and timings and see which is best for you ...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


unstable oc will spit out low flops, id use 2048mb for benching with linx. youll get higher glops with more memory added like if you had 8 gigs running MAX mem will produce a greater flop the a 4gb kit on max mem.. which is why i test and tune on 2048 then you can tweak your straps and and timings and see which is best for you ...


Thanks freak... now I can sleep tonight


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## XtremeCuztoms

freakb18c1 = Beast Mode !!


----------



## NoGuru

Can't make it out this weekend Dilyn. I won't be out that way for about three or four weeks.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Can't make it out this weekend Dilyn. I won't be out that way for about three or four weeks.

Damn man... I was ready for the pics & stories....


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Can't make it out this weekend Dilyn. I won't be out that way for about three or four weeks.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOO


----------



## Ellis




----------



## 10acjed

Hanson is gona be furious, he already flew up there and has been freezing his arse off all week setting up the sting operation...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Just ordered a GPU pot, oh man!


----------



## NoGuru

We'll get it worked out soon enough.


----------



## Segovax

Ok I got my FSB all the way to 430 and boot into windows fine, it even passed 20 runs of IBT on very high.

So what now? Keep bumping up FSB until it won't load windows then raise volts until it does?

Quote:



CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = 1.6
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = 4 sticks of 2gb G.Skill 5-5-5-15 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.65GHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 430
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 860
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: Auto
tRCD ................................: Auto
tRP..................................: Auto
tRAS.................................: Auto

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore...........1.2875...........: Auto
CPU Termination.....1.200V...........: Auto
CPU PLL.............1.500V...........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.760V...........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: Auto
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: Auto
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## 10acjed

Code:



Code:


Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450 - 500 wherever you hit an unstable setting. Then we can work from there.
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 860
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore...........1.2875...........: 1.35
CPU Termination.....1.200V...........: 1.32
CPU PLL.............1.500V...........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.760V...........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

^^ this, unless of coarse you are going for the highest stable OC at stock volts...

Leaving them at auto could cause them to fluctuate tho and you really wouldnt know for sure unless you are monitoring...


----------



## Segovax

Why am I increasing south bridge core?


----------



## 10acjed

You can try it with 1.1v if you want.. Just a setting I have always had it at. But I run 2 sometimes 3 HD's and a DVD so the sata ports are usually full..


----------



## Segovax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


You can try it with 1.1v if you want.. Just a setting I have always had it at. But I run 2 sometimes 3 HD's and a DVD so the sata ports are usually full..


Alright it was stable for about an hour. This time I bumped up the CPU reference to 7.9. It's at 480x8.5 with all the settings you recommended. I have tried those exact settings before but without touching reference voltage and it's only stable for a few hours. Actually I used a little less VCORE. So here's to hoping that extra bump in VCORE will stabilize this thing.

Edit: Ok so it is less stable after bumping reference, going to put it back to auto. Should I pump more VCORE to this thing? I mean it seems like it's stable with these or very similar settings for a few hours max no matter how much VCORE I throw at it, anywhere from 1.296 all the way to 1.328 (CPUZ). I still get a fair amount of Vdroop too even when LLC is enabled. My BIOS VCORE is 1.350 CPUZ shows me at 1.328.


----------



## 10acjed

You should find a stable OC before trying to adjust the Ref voltages. They may say auto, but could be loading 3 spots higher or lower..

For Ref volt testing/tweaking I start from a stable OC, then raise/lower the CPU Ref 3 - 4 spots til I find the sweet spot, it may be the default auto (760 or whicever for you)

Once I find that I move to the MCH Ref and follow the same pattern...

Once I have the Ref's set then move on to raising the FSB and adding small bumps to voltage for stability....


----------



## Cool Blaze

It has been a while since I have posted here, but I have been working on OCing my E5200 if you recall. Got it 12hr prime stable at 3.75 Ghz. I figured I would keep going so I raised the Vcore a few notches and and bumped up to 3.875Ghz (310 x 12.5) and ran small FTT's for an hour with no errors. It fails a blend test instantly so I figure it is the ram leading to instability. I then lowered my ram from 744mhz to 620mhz and then I ran a blend for an hour with no errors. I'm not really sure where to go from here. Dose this mean I need to raise my timings and try and get as close to 800Mhz as possible? Or maybe I just need to up the voltage on my RAM?


----------



## sintricate

Anyone care to help me install an SSD to this board? I've been trying and for some reason I'm getting an I/O error.

All I have connected to the board as far as drives go is the SSD and my DVDROM. At the moment I"m only using one SSD but I purchased a set of 2.

Right now I just want to set up 1 SSD as my OS drive. Where should I plug the ssd and DVD? Which mode should I use? (IDE, AHCI, RAID)... so on and so on....

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PapaSmurf

For one SSD plug it into the first YELLOW (Intel) port and set the top option in the bios to AHCI (the option further down the page is for the Purple jMicron ports). In a tower case the first Intel/Yellow port is the one on the top right of the six.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sintricate* 
Anyone care to help me install an SSD to this board? I've been trying and for some reason I'm getting an I/O error.

All I have connected to the board as far as drives go is the SSD and my DVDROM. At the moment I"m only using one SSD but I purchased a set of 2.

Right now I just want to set up 1 SSD as my OS drive. Where should I plug the ssd and DVD? Which mode should I use? (IDE, AHCI, RAID)... so on and so on....

Thanks in advance!

If your SSD drive has Sandforce controller then you may also need latest bios version. At least my Vertex 2 required that.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Does anyone know a workaround for the 1.4v cap when you use Pentium 4s?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Does anyone know a workaround for the 1.4v cap when you use Pentium 4s?

There isn't one.


----------



## Lord Xeb

GAH! This sucks... well looks like a got a backup chip at least.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sure does. It's the biggest flaw on what is otherwise one of, if not the absolute best OC'ing Socket 775 motherboard.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Sure does. It's the biggest flaw on what is otherwise one of, if not the absolute best OC'ing Socket 775 motherboard.

So true. I ended up buying another board just to use with p4's :-(

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## 10acjed

Well, it would seem my recent trouble are beginning to really point towards a degrading motherboard....

I had to add .02 to my MCH to stablize my previous 471x8.5 setting about 2 monts ago, it passed 13 hours prime blend, and now it seems to be unstable again. Tried running Prime last nigh and it just shut down after 20 minutes or so. No BSOD.
Thought maybe the ram, but each stick passes error testing individually. I run the ram at 942MHz with the cpu oc, but at stock settings the ram runs at 1066MHz and its fine..

Going to do some messing this weekend. I havent tried adding to the MCH again to see if I can get stable.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
For one SSD plug it into the first YELLOW (Intel) port and set the top option in the bios to AHCI (the option further down the page is for the Purple jMicron ports). In a tower case the first Intel/Yellow port is the one on the top right of the six.

What would I do if I wanted to RAID0 2 SSDs?

What are the purple ports for?

Thanks for your help...


----------



## Robilar

RAID ing SSD's loses you TRIM support.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
RAID ing SSD's loses you TRIM support.

Yeah, this.

Also, with some SSDs it's cheaper to buy a single large drive than two smaller ones anyway.

RAID ing SSDs doesn't really seem worth it at the moment. I imagine things will change, though, as SSDs become more and more mainstream.


----------



## sintricate

I bought two 64gb Microcenter SSDs with the sandforce 1200 controller. Is putting them in RAID0 such a bad idea? It was pretty much an impulse buy but $100 for 64gb sounded pretty good









Any words of wisdom?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


I bought two 64gb Microcenter SSDs with the sandforce 1200 controller. Is putting them in RAID0 such a bad idea? It was pretty much an impulse buy but $100 for 64gb sounded pretty good









Any words of wisdom?


i would raid em just keep your important data on a different set of drives.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


i would raid em just keep your important data on a different set of drives.


Yeah, all my important stuff is being kept on a seperate HDD. I just want the SSD(s) for my OS drive.

64GB is too small for an OS drive imo so I bought 2 but if TRIM really makes that much of a difference, I'm not sure if I should keep 2 drives.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The purple ports are the jMicron ports. They work fine, but they aren't quite as fast as the yellow Intel ports are as they share the controller with the IDE channel. Most people find that running their SATA optical drives on the jMicron ports and their hard drives on the Intel ports works out best. You can raid on the Intel ports or on the jMicron ports, you just can't have a raid array with a one of the drives on an Intel and one on a jMicron port. You can have a separate raid array on the Intel ports at the same time as you have one on the jMicron port though.

As far as having two SSDs, my advice would be to put the OS on one, then install any of your games or extra programs onto the second. That way you would keep the TRIM support and still be able to have the performance gains of SSDs.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Yeah, all my important stuff is being kept on a seperate HDD. I just want the SSD(s) for my OS drive.

64GB is too small for an OS drive imo so I bought 2 but if TRIM really makes that much of a difference, I'm not sure if I should keep 2 drives.



meh one way to find out raid em see how it goes 
64gb raid0(128gb) is a good size for OS drive.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The purple ports are the jMicron ports. They work fine, but they aren't quite as fast as the yellow Intel ports are as they share the controller with the IDE channel. Most people find that running their SATA optical drives on the jMicron ports and their hard drives on the Intel ports works out best. You can raid on the Intel ports or on the jMicron ports, you just can't have a raid array with a one of the drives on an Intel and one on a jMicron port. You can have a separate raid array on the Intel ports at the same time as you have one on the jMicron port though.


Thanks for that info









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


As far as having two SSDs, my advice would be to put the OS on one, then install any of your games or extra programs onto the second. That way you would keep the TRIM support and still be able to have the performance gains of SSDs.


The only reason I bought 2 SSDs was to RAID0 them. I don't want a 64GB OS drive (too small) and I have plenty of HDD storage for everything else.

I'm basically asking if putting them in RAID0 was a good idea. Most of what I've found on this site points to "No" and says that keeping as single drive with TRIM is a better idea. Well since I've got two 64GB SSDs, it almost seems like my only option is to return them.

I was unaware of losing TRIM in RAID when I purchased the drives (my fault for not researching and buying things on a whim). I'd only keep them if I was to RAID them but I'm deciding if that's worth the trouble with the lack of TRIM.


----------



## freakb18c1

http://www.overclock.net/wanted/8852...550-q9650.html
if anybody is looking to sell


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Received a EP45-UD3P from DennyB today..









can't wait to get it fired up! Digging through my hard drives to clear one off for a fresh install.. which will have to do until I decide between a raid setup or a momentus xt drive


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Yeah, this.

Also, with some SSDs it's cheaper to buy a single large drive than two smaller ones anyway.

RAID ing SSDs doesn't really seem worth it at the moment. I imagine things will change, though, as SSDs become more and more mainstream.

I have to throw in my 2 cents on this topic.

First off, the purple JMicron ports are Sata1, while the yellow's are Sata2.

I'm running 2 OCZ Vertex Turbo's in RAID0. My total storage space is 60 gigs. I have a 15GB os partition, a 4GB pagefile partion, a 12GB temp partition, and the remainder is for programs that I want to load fast...i.e. games mostly.

I get average transfer rates of 450 Mb/s and bursts of up to 550 Mb/s. My boot times and program load times are, to say the least, jaw dropping.

The only downside to RAID0 with SSD's is that Trim does not function, at least not with XP. However, I overcome this deficit by utilizing Raxco PerfectDisk.

My opinion is that I only regret not having bought 4 of these drives.

Edit: I use Norton Ghost to cover my rear end in case something craps out cause RAID0 has no redundancy.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesterMech* 
I have to throw in my 2 cents on this topic.

First off, the purple JMicron ports are Sata1, while the yellow's are Sata2.


JMicron ports are Sata2 : http://www.jmicron.com/JMB363.html


----------



## ChesterMech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mm67* 
JMicron ports are Sata2 : http://www.jmicron.com/JMB363.html

Not on my mobo, if they were, they would be as fast as the yellow ports.

Here are the benchmark results:

HD Tune: Gigabyte (Purple) OCZ VERTEX-TURBO Benchmark

Transfer Rate Minimum : 118.4 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 129.4 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 128.3 MB/sec
Access Time : 0.1 ms
Burst Rate : 109.8 MB/sec
CPU Usage : 2.3%

HD Tune: Intel (Yellow) OCZ VERTEX-TURBO Benchmark

Transfer Rate Minimum : 115.2 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 233.3 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 200.4 MB/sec
Access Time : 0.1 ms
Burst Rate : 210.0 MB/sec
CPU Usage : 4.2%


----------



## PapaSmurf

Like I stated earlier, they aren't quite as fast as the Intel ports. That doesn't mean that they aren't SATA2 though. The JMB363 controller just isn't as efficient as the Intel controller is, partially due to the fact that it has PATA included which the Intel doesn't. They most definitely are SATA 2 though. That is a fact and there is absolutely NO question about it. HDTune doesn't provide an accurate benchmark for SSD's which is why the difference is as high as it is. I have mechanical hard drives that bench better on the jMicron ports on my EP45-UD3P than what your numbers show for your SSD on it. These are screencaps of my Samsung 320GB F4 on the jMicron port of my EP45-UD3P proving it.


----------



## sintricate

This look about right? I'm using the yellow ports. I'm a total HD/SSD n00b so someone care to explain why that line is up/down/up/down like that on my SSD vs the line on your HDD?

Also, does it hurt your disk bench if your OS is installed on the drive you're testing? My test was done on the OS drive.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Like I stated, HDTune doesn't bench SSD's properly. You need to use AS SSD or CrystalDisk Mark for SSD benching.

You can bench with the OS installed on the drive you are testing, but you need to be sure and disable any AV software and make sure that you don't have other programs running in the background that will affect the results. Both the screen caps I posted of the Samsung F4 were with an OS installed on the drive and running from it.


----------



## sintricate

Here we go...



















Debating on weather or not I should return these 2 drives (one is still unopened) and buy a single 128GB SSD in a few weeks.


----------



## MadDogPE

Hello everyone, i've been following this thread for some time probably a month now, when I thought of buying an UD3P. Well, I have it now and I'm trying to OC a Q9650 with 8gb Crucial ballistic 800 4-4-4-12 @ 2.0. (4x2GB sticks). Well this will be my 24/7 rig so I don't want to kill the cpu, so I was wondering whats the higher voltages I should consider for it. Would love to go over 4ghz (4.2 will be ideal if its safe). Some specs:

Case Antec 900, KingPin LZ-1000 PSU, GA-EP45-UD3P of course, Q9650, 8gb RAM, 1TB Caviar Black HDD, Tuniq Tower 120 HSF. Right now I'm using an old 8800GTS, but once I managed to have the OC stable ill change it with my HD4890 and put everything in my HAF-X. Btw, the UD3P is Rev 1.0 and using F10 Bios, is this a good BIos or should I consider another one ?

Hope you can help me ... thanx !!!

Some other facts ... I've managed to boot on Win7 x64 @ 4.2 1.3V however is not stable, i have an error within 1 minute in Prime on core#3. Will post complete MIT in a few minutes.


----------



## sintricate

As far as I know F10 is the highest BIOS available for the 1.0 on gigabyte's site.


----------



## MadDogPE

CPU = Q9650 E0
VID = 1.3000 (1.264 @ CPU-Z 1.56)
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.0)
BIOS Version = F10
RAM = Crucial Ballistic DDR2800 4-4-4-12 @ 2.0V

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.20 GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 467
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 (set manually)
C.I.A.2..............................: Disable

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 934
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 3 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 6 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 52 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 3 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30000
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.760

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.760
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.910
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.000 (2.100V in Hardware Monitor)
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.910
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.910
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.910

Temps are: 30 30 31 36


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadDogPE* 
Hello everyone, i've been following this thread for some time probably a month now, when I thought of buying an UD3P. Well, I have it now and I'm trying to OC a Q9650 with 8gb Crucial ballistic 800 4-4-4-12 @ 2.0. (4x2GB sticks). Well this will be my 24/7 rig so I don't want to kill the cpu, so I was wondering whats the higher voltages I should consider for it. Would love to go over 4ghz (4.2 will be ideal if its safe). Some specs:

Case Antec 900, KingPin LZ-1000 PSU, GA-EP45-UD3P of course, Q9650, 8gb RAM, 1TB Caviar Black HDD, Tuniq Tower 120 HSF. Right now I'm using an old 8800GTS, but once I managed to have the OC stable ill change it with my HD4890 and put everything in my HAF-X. Btw, the UD3P is Rev 1.0 and using F10 Bios, is this a good BIos or should I consider another one ?

Hope you can help me ... thanx !!!

Some other facts ... I've managed to boot on Win7 x64 @ 4.2 1.3V however is not stable, i have an error within 1 minute in Prime on core#3. Will post complete MIT in a few minutes.


Several things here. 1.3vcore probably isn't going to be enough for a stable 4.2GHz. 1.35 is more like it, possibly more. 1.3 would probably only get you a stable 3.6 to 3.8.

Next, your ram is only rated for 800MHz which means that any OC over
3.6GHz will also be overclocking your ram. That means that you would more than likely need to back off of the timings from 4-4-4 to 5-5-5 and/or raise the vdimm to 2.1 to 2.2 for it to run at the 933 necessary for 4.2GHz. It might boot with the tighter timings or lower vdimm, but it's doubtful it would be stable like that.

Next, because you are trying to run 4 sticks of ram you'll probably need to run a higher MCH than you would with 2 sticks. Try 1.50 to 1.57.

Post your MIT and be sure to include the VID of your 9650 as that would make a difference on some of the recommendations that would be offered.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadDogPE* 
Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30000
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.760

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.760
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.910
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.000 (2.100V in Hardware Monitor)
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.910
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.910
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 0.910

Temps are: 30 30 31 36

Vcore 1.34
cpu term 1.32
MCH 1.30

And like Papa said your ram is pushing it's limits.


----------



## MadDogPE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Several things here. 1.3vcore probably isn't going to be enough for a stable 4.2GHz. 1.35 is more like it, possibly more. 1.3 would probably only get you a stable 3.6 to 3.8.

I can try 1.35 but as I told you on my first post this is my 24/7 rig, is 1.35 safe enough not to kill the cpu in a short time ?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Next, your ram is only rated for 800MHz which means that any OC over
3.6GHz will also be overclocking your ram. That means that you would more than likely need to back off of the timings from 4-4-4 to 5-5-5 and/or raise the vdimm to 2.1 to 2.2 for it to run at the 933 necessary for 4.2GHz. It might boot with the tighter timings or lower vdimm, but it's doubtful it would be stable like that.

Next, because you are trying to run 4 sticks of ram you'll probably need to run a higher MCH than you would with 2 sticks. Try 1.50 to 1.57.

Great IÂ´ll try this .. and let you know, but once again ... how safe is it ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Post your MIT and be sure to include the VID of your 9650 as that would make a difference on some of the recommendations that would be offered.

Done


----------



## Dilyn

This is almost exactly what I was going to say (sans vcore info).

Papa, stealin' ma thunders


----------



## MadDogPE

One important thing you should know is that the error on Prime is for a Blend test in Core #3

Update after papas and nogurus changes:

Prime passed the 1st minute .... wohoooo
Temps between 52-55 C

Thanks guys !!! ... and now the inevitable question ... am i safe @ those voltages ??
Vcore 1.3375
CPU Term 1.32
Mch 1.300
DRAM 2.08


----------



## PapaSmurf

1.35vcore shouldn't be a problem. It might knock 10% off of the long term life of the cpu or so which means you will be replacing it long before it is affected (say 9 years instead of 10 before it degrades noticeably).

If it was any other brand of ram I would say that raising the VDimm was safe long term, but Crucial (especially the Ballistix) might not handle it well long term. But at this point we are just trying to determine what the system as a whole can handle. Running the vdimm at 2.2 or 2.3 for a few days shouldn't hurt anything, but it might be able to tell us what OC the cpu can handle. Once we know that we can determine if the ram can keep up or if you would need to replace it with some 1066 ram to run 24/7.

As for Prime, a crash, hard lock or BSOD is usually lack of vcore, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally an mch or ref voltage.


----------



## NoGuru

Maddog, don't worry about volts so much as temps. Once temps get around 75 after 15 minutes of prime is were my cut off is. As long as it's stable you can take volts into the 1.45 range and be safe.


----------



## MadDogPE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
1.35vcore shouldn't be a problem. It might knock 10% off of the long term life of the cpu or so which means you will be replacing it long before it is affected (say 9 years instead of 10 before it degrades noticeably).

Sounds fair enough ..









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
If it was any other brand of ram I would say that raising the VDimm was safe long term, but Crucial (especially the Ballistix) might not handle it well long term. But at this point we are just trying to determine what the system as a whole can handle. Running the vdimm at 2.2 or 2.3 for a few days shouldn't hurt anything, but it might be able to tell us what OC the cpu can handle. Once we know that we can determine if the ram can keep up or if you would need to replace it with some 1066 ram to run 24/7.

I could try using the Dominators I have on my sig rig, but IÂ´d like 8gb instead of 6 and its so hard to find 2x2gb dominators right now or the prices are to the roof. If I can find them at a good price be sure iÂ´ll change them for the dominators.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
As for Prime, a crash, hard lock or BSOD is usually lack of vcore, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally an mch or ref voltage.

Well, same core failed again after 14 minutes ... so what now ? more Mch ? what refs are you talking about ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Maddog, don't worry about volts so much as temps. Once temps get around 75 after 15 minutes of prime is were my cut off is. As long as it's stable you can take volts into the 1.45 range and be safe.

Core 0, 1 and 2 still running and so far max temps according Real Temp 3.60 are 64, 60, 60, 56


----------



## PapaSmurf

Maddog, one other problem you might run into is with your Zalman CNPS-9500. It's a decent cpu heatsink/fan, but it isn't really a stellar OC'ing unit. They were designed more to small OC's and quiet running so it just might not be able to handle 4.2GHz and provide reasonable temps. I'm thinking you'll probably hit a safe temp max as outlined by NoGuru at around 3.8GHz with it.

I would try raising the MCH by one or two notches first.


----------



## Kishkab

Hey guys just got my new EP45-UD3L! so excited! only problem which I find weird when powering up on a cold BOOT....the CPU Fan and my side panel fan case fan on my Antec 1200 DONT power up...it takes like 5 seconds and then powers up right before POST?? WEIRD STUFF...never had a motherboard power up like that must be a BIOS setting or something please ADVISE! everything works posts and boots find and windows runs fine.


----------



## MadDogPE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Maddog, one other problem you might run into is with your Zalman CNPS-9500. It's a decent cpu heatsink/fan, but it isn't really a stellar OC'ing unit. They were designed more to small OC's and quiet running so it just might not be able to handle 4.2GHz and provide reasonable temps. I'm thinking you'll probably hit a safe temp max as outlined by NoGuru at around 3.8GHz with it.

I would try raising the MCH by one or two notches first.

Ohh .. the zalman is on my sig rig, not on the one IÂ´m ocing right now .. im using a Tuniq Tower 120 on the 9650

Here's a screen
http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/a...AM/Maddog1.jpg


----------



## Kishkab

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kishkab* 
Hey guys just got my new EP45-UD3L! so excited! only problem which I find weird when powering up on a cold BOOT....the CPU Fan and my side panel fan case fan on my Antec 1200 DONT power up...it takes like 5 seconds and then powers up right before POST?? WEIRD STUFF...never had a motherboard power up like that must be a BIOS setting or something please ADVISE! everything works posts and boots find and windows runs fine.

Please advise guys! thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kishkab* 
Hey guys just got my new EP45-UD3L! so excited! only problem which I find weird when powering up on a cold BOOT....the CPU Fan and my side panel fan case fan on my Antec 1200 DONT power up...it takes like 5 seconds and then powers up right before POST?? WEIRD STUFF...never had a motherboard power up like that must be a BIOS setting or something please ADVISE! everything works posts and boots find and windows runs fine.

That's normal. There is nothing wrong. You might want to go into the PC Health section of the bios and set the smart fan control to disabled so the fan runs at full speed to see if that lessens the amount of time it takes for them to start spinning.

And next time wait more than 5 minutes before posting again about the same issue. Give someone a chance to read your question and type out a reply. This isn't a chat room you know. Normally wait a good hour before making a second post like that one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadDogPE* 
Ohh .. the zalman is on my sig rig, not on the one IÂ´m ocing right now .. im using a Tuniq Tower 120 on the 9650

Okay, that's good. The Tuniq is definitely better equipped to handle an OC than the Zalman.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kishkab* 
Hey guys just got my new EP45-UD3L! so excited! only problem which I find weird when powering up on a cold BOOT....the CPU Fan and my side panel fan case fan on my Antec 1200 DONT power up...it takes like 5 seconds and then powers up right before POST?? WEIRD STUFF...never had a motherboard power up like that must be a BIOS setting or something please ADVISE! everything works posts and boots find and windows runs fine.

I doubt it takes five seconds to spin up








But yes, there is a delay from when you hit the power button on a cold boot to the CPU fan spinning up. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I doubt it takes five seconds to spin up








But yes, there is a delay from when you hit the power button on a cold boot to the CPU fan spinning up. Nothing to worry about.

Yep, happens to my mobo header connected fans. Usually about 1-2 second delay.


----------



## NoGuru

You mean people turn there PC's off? This is strange to me.


----------



## Kishkab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's normal. There is nothing wrong. You might want to go into the PC Health section of the bios and set the smart fan control to disabled so the fan runs at full speed to see if that lessens the amount of time it takes for them to start spinning.


My side panel fan doesn't seem to be blowing out that much exhaust(Slipstream fan) like it was before on my 780I, it looks like it is running at full speed but not exhausting that much air is there some option in BIOS to make that fan run or check if it is at 100%? it's connected directly into the Motherboard. Also is my Zerotherm Nirvana a good CPU cooler 2 get some high OC's? Also my 12V rail in BIOS says 11.92 I think about isn't it supposed to be over 12? or is that the correct voltage?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's normal. There is nothing wrong. You might want to go into the PC Health section of the bios and set the smart fan control to disabled so the fan runs at full speed to see if that lessens the amount of time it takes for them to start spinning.

And next time wait more than 5 minutes before posting again about the same issue. Give someone a chance to read your question and type out a reply. This isn't a chat room you know. Normally wait a good hour before making a second post like that one.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kishkab*


My side panel fan doesn't seem to be blowing out that much exhaust(Slipstream fan) like it was before on my 780I, it looks like it is running at full speed but not exhausting that much air is there some option in BIOS to make that fan run or check if it is at 100%? it's connected directly into the Motherboard. Also is my Zerotherm Nirvana a good CPU cooler 2 get some high OC's?










Did you read the quote from Papa?







PC health section of the BIOS.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kishkab*


My side panel fan doesn't seem to be blowing out that much exhaust(Slipstream fan) like it was before on my 780I, it looks like it is running at full speed but not exhausting that much air is there some option in BIOS to make that fan run or check if it is at 100%? it's connected directly into the Motherboard. Also is my Zerotherm Nirvana a good CPU cooler 2 get some high OC's? Also my 12V rail in BIOS says 11.92 I think about isn't it supposed to be over 12? or is that the correct voltage?


It's okay. See this review for some comparisons to other heatsinks. The main problem with it is that the fan is integrated so it isn't easy to replace it with a better one to increase the cooling capacity like the top ones.

I think it's time for you to sit down and read the user's guide that came with the motherboard from cover to cover. It will answer a lot of your questions.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You mean people turn there PC's off? This is strange to me.










Unless you have found some mysterious way to swap out cpu's while the system is running you probably shut yours down more than most do.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Unless you have found some mysterious way to swap out cpu's while the system is running you probably shut yours down more than most do.

























pwnt


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Unless you have found some mysterious way to swap out cpu's while the system is running you probably shut yours down more than most do.










LOL, true








My main setup (Q9650-EP45-UD3P) almost never turns off.

But yeah, I sometimes reboot 200 times in 4-5 hours.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have to reboot several times during the day. For some reason a couple of times a day you can't access the internet in this building using Windows (especially Win 7 or Vista) although you can in Linux. When it goes out in Windows for more than a short while I have to boot into Linux to keep connected, but since I can't do all that I need to do in Linux I boot back into Windows once it will connect again. So far no one has been able to figure out what is causing it, but Comcast says it isn't their problem and the building manager is clueless plus he went home to Inida for the holidays and won't be back until January to look into it.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
LOL, true








My main setup (Q9650-EP45-UD3P) almost never turns off.

But yeah, I sometimes reboot 200 times in 4-5 hours.









Install Linux, swap CPUs and never have to reboot.


----------



## Ellis

Real men don't use Linux because it sucks and you can't play games on it.

Sorry, but it's the truth.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Real men don't use Linux because it sucks and you can't play games on it.

Sorry, but it's the truth.

I hate to burst your bubble but that is completely false. You can play games on it, just not all games. The reason real men don't use Linux is you can't run WordPerfect made after 1998 on it, and that one is basically useless. There are also some government and banking websites that can't be accessed from Linux (or even from a Mac OS) as they only support Internet Explorer 6 and up. I could go on and on, but games isn't even one of the top ten reasons why real men don't use Linux.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I hate to burst your bubble but that is completely false. You can play games on it, just not all games. The reason real men don't use Linux is you can't run WordPerfect made after 1998 on it, and that one is basically useless. There are also some government and banking websites that can't be accessed from Linux (or even from a Mac OS) as they only support Internet Explorer 6 and up. I could go on and on, but games isn't even one of the top ten reasons why real men don't use Linux.

Alright, I won't continue this argument, because I'll probably end up getting crushed.

Personally, I hate Linux. Maybe it is more stable than Windows when you're browsing the Internet or whatever but quite often I'll go on OCN for an hour, then play a game for an hour, etc. so switching between two OS's would be a complete pain.

Yeah, Linux is probably great in a lot of situations, just not mine. And that is my actual honest opinion about it.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Alright, I won't continue this argument, because I'll probably end up getting crushed.

Personally, I hate Linux. Maybe it is more stable than Windows when you're browsing the Internet or whatever but quite often I'll go on OCN for an hour, then play a game for an hour, etc. so switching between two OS's would be a complete pain.

Yeah, Linux is probably great in a lot of situations, just not mine. And that is my actual honest opinion about it.

Then don't go around making massive blanket statements about how much it sucks


----------



## PapaSmurf

I agree for the most part. As great as Linux is, you have to be totally dedicated to it and be willing to accept it's many shortcomings to be able to have it's benefits. I use it to some extent primarily so I am somewhat familiar with it, at least enough to not be completely lost when I need to use it. Like every other piece of software it is a tool and has it's place. Even the most diehard Linux users I know in Real Life don't use it 100% of the time. At best they use it about 70 to 80% of the time, if that much. There are still way too many things that require Windows either in a VM or natively.

But the biggest drawback to Linux is the very Linux community itself. They have such an elitist attitude and go out of their way to scare new users away from Linux. They will post and teach extremely convoluted and complex ways to do everything instead of the easy way. I spent several weeks trying to setup Linux networking with Windows boxes several years ago. The instructions provided by the Linux community at large was 8 pages of command line crap. I finally found one Linux user who was willing to show how to do it without all of the extra crap. His way totalled 12 lines of instructions, less than half a page. Until the Linux community at large get's over it's Elitist Attitude Linux is doomed as a legitimate desktop replacement for Windows.


----------



## 10acjed

Linus rules!!!! FTW!!!!!










Im trying to get my UD3 up and running... I think she has finally bit the dust... I get windows up and running, lasts about 30 min - 2 hours and starts BSOD..

The P55 setup has been ordered...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Then don't go around making massive blanket statements about how much it sucks









I was just playin' with ya


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I agree for the most part. As great as Linux is, you have to be totally dedicated to it and be willing to accept it's many shortcomings to be able to have it's benefits. I use it to some extent primarily so I am somewhat familiar with it, at least enough to not be completely lost when I need to use it. Like every other piece of software it is a tool and has it's place. Even the most diehard Linux users I know in Real Life don't use it 100% of the time. At best they use it about 70 to 80% of the time, if that much. There are still way too many things that require Windows either in a VM or natively.

But the biggest drawback to Linux is the very Linux community itself. They have such an elitist attitude and go out of their way to scare new users away from Linux. They will post and teach extremely convoluted and complex ways to do everything instead of the easy way. I spent several weeks trying to setup Linux networking with Windows boxes several years ago. The instructions provided by the Linux community at large was 8 pages of command line crap. I finally found one Linux user who was willing to show how to do it without all of the extra crap. His way totalled 12 lines of instructions, less than half a page. Until the Linux community at large get's over it's Elitist Attitude Linux is doomed as a legitimate desktop replacement for Windows.

I feel that SOME of the Linux community has a more elitist attitude than others. The *buntu community is EXCELLENT, and very helpful. I haven't been to many others, but I would guess that the more "Linux intense" forums (Arch and the more command line heavy distros) are more elitist than Mint, Ubuntu, etc.

It's hard to find a guide to do stuff. For example, setting up my media server in Ubuntu was a pain. I was searching for weeks. Finally found a site, but I had to guess on most of the command line code because the codes he used were for older versions and didn't work anymore or he made typos. I got it setup, posted my own guide on Ubuntu Forums, just so that everyone could find it easily and not deal with all the bull crap I had to.

I wish that more game developers would embrace Linux. That's the ONLY thing that's truly holding me back. A lot of issues with drivers have been taken care of over the years, and most hardware can easily be setup nowadays in Linux. I love the amount of power it gives me. I can do whatever I want, however I want, whenever I want. It's awesome.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
I was just playin' with ya


----------



## Ellis

I'll admit that Linux is one of those things that I'd like to like, but I can't. Every time I've tried using it I've got frustrated and given up.


----------



## Dilyn

I want to try out Arch sometime soon.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I feel that SOME of the Linux community has a more elitist attitude than others. The *buntu community is EXCELLENT, and very helpful.

To be totally honest, that was the one I was referring to the most. I find the Ubuntu forums fairly useless unless you are an experienced Linux User. After I had found out how to setup the Samba/Networking with Windows in only 12 lines I posted the information on the Ubuntu forums to make it easier for the new users. They removed it within the hour. Yeah, they're real helpful.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
To be totally honest, that was the one I was referring to the most. I find the Ubuntu forums fairly useless unless you are an experienced Linux User. After I had found out how to setup the Samba/Networking with Windows in only 12 lines I posted the information on the Ubuntu forums to make it easier for the new users. They removed it within the hour. Yeah, they're real helpful.

That's weird


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
To be totally honest, that was the one I was referring to the most. I find the Ubuntu forums fairly useless unless you are an experienced Linux User. After I had found out how to setup the Samba/Networking with Windows in only 12 lines I posted the information on the Ubuntu forums to make it easier for the new users. They removed it within the hour. Yeah, they're real helpful.

Yeah, this is true.

When I had no experience with using a Linux command line (or using Linux at all) I tried out Ubuntu and had to go searching for how to install graphics drivers. All the threads I found were like "go to the terminal and tell it to install the drivers" so I was like







, this sucks.


----------



## Dilyn

Linux requires a lot of experimenting.

Google has a lot of how to guides on the command line. It's helped a lot.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
I'll admit that Linux is one of those things that I'd like to like, but I can't. Every time I've tried using it I've got frustrated and given up.

Install it in a VM under Windows. That way it's a lot easier to deal with as it doesn't take so long to get back into Windows when you need to. If you have Windows 7 Ultimate, Pro, or Enterprise (and it appears that you do) you can use the same Windows Virtual PC that you would use for XP Mode to install Linux in a VM. I normally have 3 or 4 versions of Linux along with several versions of Windows installed on VM's on my main system. Makes it easier to provide support when needed.

One added advantage is you don't have to deal with any dual boot menus or disk partitioning, which can be a real help for new linux users. I know people like to say practice with a Live Linux CD, but the performance is terrible and you have to set it up each time. A VM is the way to go to learn. If you screw something up you just install another copy or version in another VM. No muss, no fuss and your Windows system is fully intact and running the entire time.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Install it in a VM under Windows. That way it's a lot easier to deal with as it doesn't take so long to get back into Windows when you need to. If you have Windows 7 Ultimate, Pro, or Enterprise (and it appears that you do) you can use the same Windows Virtual PC to install Linux in a VM. I normally have 3 or 4 versions of Linux along with several versions of Windows installed on VM's on my main system. Makes it easier to provide support when needed.

One added advantage is you don't have to deal with any dual boot menus or disk partitioning, which can be a real help for new linux users. I know people like to say practice with a Live Linux CD, but the performance is terrible and you have to set it up each time. A VM is the way to go to learn. If you screw something up you just install another copy or version in another VM. No muss, no fuss and your Windows system is fully intact and running the entire time.

I have VMware Workstation and a WinRAR archive with 5 Ubuntu ISOs in it.

I'mma install desktop x32 nao.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
That's weird
















This was several years ago. It's possible that they have become more civilized to new Linux users, but I haven't spent enough time there since then to find out.

What I've noticed is that Linux Users are like the old time Ham Radio guys. They had to learn to do everything the hard way when they first started and think that everyone should have to go through the very same learning process, even though quite a bit of it isn't relevant these days. I've seen some of them give instructions that pertained to versions of Linux from the mid 90's and no longer work on versions released in the past few years.

Basically, unless you are running a server Linux is for people who like to play with their OS. Windows is for people who like to get things done. A bit simplistic, but it's a lot more accurate than the Linux community is willing to admit.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
This was several years ago. It's possible that they have become more civilized to new Linux users, but I haven't spent enough time there since then to find out.

What I've noticed is that Linux Users are like the old time Ham Radio guys. They had to learn to do everything the hard way when they first started and think that everyone should have to go through the very same learning process, even though quite a bit of it isn't relevant these days. I've seen some of them give instructions that pertained to versions of Linux from the mid 90's and no longer work on versions released in the past few years.

Basically, unless you are running a server Linux is for people who like to play with their OS. Windows is for people who like to get things done. A bit simplistic, but it's a lot more accurate than the Linux community is willing to admit.

This is what I've pretty much worked out.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
I have VMware Workstation and a WinRAR archive with 5 Ubuntu ISOs in it.

I'mma install desktop x32 nao.

I recommend starting with PCLinuxOs or Fedora with the Gnome desktop. I would stay away from the KDE desktop as it has a steeper learning curve as the current version of KDE isn't nearly as user friendly or refined as Gnome is. The XFE desktop is also nice, especially on lower powered systems, but Gnome is the standard desktop.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I recommend starting with PCLinuxOs or Fedora with the Gnome desktop. I would stay away from the KDE desktop as it has a steeper learning curve as the current version of KDE isn't nearly as user friendly or refined as Gnome is. The XFE desktop is also nice, especially on lower powered systems, but Gnome is the standard desktop.

I might bear that in mind, thanks.

What thingybobby does Ubuntu use? (KDE or Gnome)


----------



## Dilyn

Ubuntu runs out of box with GNOME, but you can change to KDE if you wish.

I wanna use Element...


----------



## Ellis

Oh okay.

In other news, I want VT-x.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Ubuntu uses Gnome. They have a version with KDE called Kubuntu. Their XFE Desktop version is Xubuntu. Lubuntu uses the LXDE (lightweight X11 Desktop Environment) which is for low lowered systems. They have a couple of others that I can't think of right off the top of my head. You can install ANY of the other desktops on any of the 'Buntu's (as you can on any other Linux Distro), but unlike the others Ubuntu uses different names for the different packages to signify which desktop is included in the standard package. If you wanted the KDE desktop to start with you would download Kubuntu, where as with Fedora you would download Fedora with the KDE desktop. It sounds more confusing than it really is though.

The desktop is like the GUI of Windows. The Win 7 GUI is different than the one from XP, which is different from the one from Win 2k, etc. Unlike Windows you can change the desktop in Linux to be whatever you want/need. It takes you back to the early days of PC's where you installed DOS, then installed anyone of several GUI's from Windows, to GEOS, to GEM, Deskmate, and a slew of others.


----------



## Ellis

I think I understand you.

What I don't really understand is how these different "desktops" came to be and who made them.


----------



## PapaSmurf

For the most part, the desktops are variations on the Unix X Windows. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System for more details.

As for who made them, that can be anyone with the coding ability and the time.


----------



## hollywood406

OK, I need some help from the UD3P experts here. I'm in the process of trying to find the highest stable OC for my Gigabyte EP45-UD3P and Q6600.

I have a high Vid Q6600 (1.325v) and I was able to boost performance to 3.42ghz and have it prime stable for 2 hours, OCCT (small fft) 1hr. The problem started when I attempted to run Super Pi for further testing. I can't get it to run the 32m test without an error. It varies, but it has never run past test 12 without failing.

OK, so I'm thinking that the memory is bad. I'm running 4gb (2x2gb) of Crucial Ballistic Tracer memory. Default settings are 4-4-4-12 2.0v. I loosened the timings, no different. I tried a different set, Mushkin Enhanced DDR2 800 1.8v sticks at their default setting of 5-5-5-18 and they crashed too. So, I decide that maybe the OC is too aggressive and load optimized defaults but it still won't run the 32m test









So, I'm at default clock speed of 2.4ghz, everything on AUTO except the dram volts and currently the Mushkin memory is installed. Does anyone have any ideas? Oh Yeah, I'm running Super Pi v1.1 and Vista Ultimate x64.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollywood406* 
OK, I need some help from the UD3P experts here. I'm in the process of trying to find the highest stable OC for my Gigabyte EP45-UD3P and Q6600.

What are your MIT settings? See attached MIT.txt, fill in your settings and post it here with code wrap...

On another topic... Can I get some feedback here - http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...board-mem.html

I am trying to isolat my issues... I think my UD3 is going bad... Running it right now with one stick of ram... Only way I can..
Both sticks in I get BSOD's and other issues..
Both sticks pass memtest individually, but with both sticks in it will fail memtest...


----------



## hollywood406

Thanks 10acjed, here's my MIT with the default settings that I'm running right now (that don't work)


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollywood406*


Thanks 10acjed, here's my MIT with the default settings that I'm running right now (that don't work)


Give this a shot, see changes in RED.... 8 x multi with 400 FSB = 3.2, 9 x Multi will put you to 3.6, it may be possible, but you will need to push the vcore to 1.50v bios I would think...

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q6600
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P 1.0
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = 4gb Crucial Ballistic Tracer PC2-6400 DDR2-800 (2x2gb) 4-4-4-12 (2.0v) 2T

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: AUTO
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.2ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Disabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew.......................:  0ps   
MCH Clock Skew.......................:  0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 4
tRCD ................................: 4
tRP..................................: 4
tRAS.................................: 12

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.45 (1.325v)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.40
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.10

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.000v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## Ellis

I can't even work out how to install a damn program in Linux.

VMware tools... Do I have to use a terminal?


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Give this a shot, see changes in RED.... 8 x multi with 400 FSB = 3.2, 9 x Multi will put you to 3.6, it may be possible, but you will need to push the vcore to 1.50v bios I would think...

Code:


Code:


CPU = Q6600
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P 1.0
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = 4gb Crucial Ballistic Tracer PC2-6400 DDR2-800 (2x2gb) 4-4-4-12 (2.0v) 2T

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: AUTO
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.2ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Disabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew.......................:  0ps   
MCH Clock Skew.......................:  0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 4
tRCD ................................: 4
tRP..................................: 4
tRAS.................................: 12

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.45 (1.325v)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.40
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.10

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.000v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto



Thanks! I'll give those settings a shot though I have tried 1.425v Vcore and 1.380v MCH Core with my 3.42ghz settings. Maybe I didn't use enough Vcore










I'll pose results


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


I can't even work out how to install a damn program in Linux.

VMware tools... Do I have to use a terminal?


What distro?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


What distro?


EDIT: No, I didn't get it sorted. Instead I'm re-installing Ubuntu using VMware's easy install, because that installs VMware Tools for you.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollywood406*


Thanks! I'll give those settings a shot though I have tried 1.425v Vcore and 1.380v MCH Core with my 3.42ghz settings. Maybe I didn't use enough Vcore









I'll pose results


I needed 1.47v (Windows) for 3.4 on my 1.325 VID Q6600.. I never used it on this board so I am not sure how much Term Voltage tho...
I would say you will need around 1.4 for it...


----------



## BradleyW

Those of you in America, do you have Law&Order CI S9 on DVD Box set in stores?
(Hello to dennyb;NoGuru;grishkathefool;ACHILEE5 and my other 3 mates that i can't remember your names lol)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Those of you in America, do you have Law&Order CI S9 on DVD Box set in stores?
(Hello to dennyb;NoGuru;grishkathefool;ACHILEE5 and my other 3 mates that i can't remember your names lol)

Are you kidding? They haven't even released Season 6 yet.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_%26...t#DVD_releases


----------



## BradleyW

So i should expect season 9 in 2020?

oh well lol, cheers for the info. Not what i wanted to hear but what can ya do?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I wouldn't count on them ever being released.


----------



## yang88she

could use some help on getting a stable OC.

all bios settings are "stock"

mobo rev. 1.6
cpu: qx9650
ram: gskill pc8000 4x2gb

TIA OCN


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yang88she* 
could use some help on getting a stable OC.

all bios settings are "stock"

mobo rev. 1.6
cpu: qx9650
ram: gskill pc8000 4x2gb

TIA OCN

Start by filling out your complete system specs in your User CP.

What cpu heatsink/fan are you using?

How high do you want to OC?

What is the VID of your QX9650? You can find that from CoreTemp.

Is this the GSkill you have?

Start here and see how it goes. I'm sure that some others will be along with their suggestions.

CPU = Q9650
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P v1.6
BIOS Version = ?

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.60 (400x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control...............: Unchanged

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.50
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.2250V..........: 1.350 (or .05 over whatever your VID is)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.823

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.40
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.903
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.15
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.08
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.91
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


I needed 1.47v (Windows) for 3.4 on my 1.325 VID Q6600.. I never used it on this board so I am not sure how much Term Voltage tho...
I would say you will need around 1.4 for it...


Well, I tried the settings and I'm still bombing out on Super Pi. I can't get it to run more than 6-8 loops of even the 16m test.

One thing, the settings that you recommended had the System Memory Multiplier at 2.00B was that correct? Because I had to change the MCH Frequency Latch to 333mhz to use that setting. I kind of thought that might be it as I was always running it at 400mhz but no dice









I'll keep playing with the settings and do a little more research. Someone must be having a similar problem. Thanks for your help +rep!


----------



## NoGuru

hollywood406 said:


> Well, I tried the settings and I'm still bombing out on Super Pi. I can't get it to run more than 6-8 loops of even the 16m test. One thing, the settings that you recommended had the System Memory Multiplier at 2.00B was that correct? Because I had to change the MCH Frequency Latch to 333mhz to use that setting. I kind of thought that might be it as I was always running it at 400mhz but no dice  I'll keep playing with the settings and do a little more research. Someone must be having a similar problem. Thanks for your help +rep!


 Download and install wPrime [URL=http://www.overclock.net/downl...erclock.net/downloads/292677-wprime.html[/url] Install the missing library's, go to advance settings and set it for 4 threads, and run the 1024M test. It's just like SuperPi but with more threads, so if that fails it's defiantly a hardware issue, if that passes, SuperPi is messed up. What part of MI are you from?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I have a UD3P, not sure what version. I had my E7300 at 3.33GHz on my EP43-DS3 board but I forgot what settings I used. Plus I'm a noob at OC'ing.


----------



## yang88she

Thank you! +rep to you!

What cpu heatsink/fan are you using?

Thermalright Silver Arrow

How high do you want to OC?

4.0-4.2

What is the VID of your QX9650? You can find that from CoreTemp.

1.2375

Is this the GSkill you have?

yes that is the ram that I have

Start here and see how it goes. I'm sure that some others will be along with their suggestions.

CPU = Q9650 
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P v1.6
BIOS Version = FFb

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.60 (400x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control...............: Unchanged

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.50
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control 
tRRD.................................: 4 
tWTR.................................: 4 
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.2250V..........: 1.350 (or .05 over whatever your VID is)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.823

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.40
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.903
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.15
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.08
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.91
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Download and install wPrime http://www.overclock.net/downloads/292677-wprime.html
Install the missing library's, go to advance settings and set it for 4 threads, and run the 1024M test.
It's just like SuperPi but with more threads, so if that fails it's defiantly a hardware issue, if that passes, SuperPi is messed up.

What part of MI are you from?


OK, I can try that. Thanks for the Info NoGuru I'm in southeast lower MI, the Detroit area. Practically neighbors!









In a previous post I mentioned trying Mushkin Enhanced DDR2 800 memory and it didn't matter. Also, I ran Memtest86 on this Crucial memory and it completed 18 passes with no errors. I don't think the memory is bad.


----------



## yang88she

prime stable w/ the PapaSmurf's setting suggestions...can I up the FSB and play w/ the cpu volts in order to get to 4.2?

thanks PS!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


prime stable w/ the PapaSmurf's setting suggestions...can I up the FSB and play w/ the cpu volts in order to get to 4.2?

thanks PS!


NO! You can not play with your own CPU. If I find out you did...

Go for it, how else are you going to learn.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


NO! You can not play with your own CPU. If I find out you did...

Go for it, how else are you going to learn.










Hahahaha THIS^^..

CHEERS..


----------



## yang88she




NoGuru said:


> NO! You can not play with your own CPU. If I find out you did... Go for it, how else are you going to learn.:teaching:


 well I had rev. 1.0 years ago, and I have never had any trouble w/ any gigabyte board or cpu...but this combo w/ my current rig has given me the most trouble so I'm not sure if it's b/c I forgot how to OC or that I'm doing something wrong  like most on OCN, I've been overclocking for a while now, but asking for suggestions surely didn't hurt anyone


----------



## 10acjed




yang88she said:


> like most on OCN, I've been overclocking for a while now, but asking for suggestions surely didn't hurt anyone


 Amen to that one... This site has saved me many times.... Knowledge is power


----------



## PapaSmurf




yang88she said:


> prime stable w/ the PapaSmurf's setting suggestions...can I up the FSB and play w/ the cpu volts in order to get to 4.2? thanks PS!


 Change the Memory Mutlipler to 2.00D to take the ram out of the equation for now. Once we find the highest/best cpu OC we can work on optimizing the ram. Increase in 10 to 20MHz increments and either run a 16M HyperPi or a 15 to 20 minute Prime. If it passes, up the fsb by another 10 to 20 MHz and run another 16M HyperPi or 15-20 min. Prime. Keep repeating this until HyperPi or Prime fails, then up the vcore a couple of notches to see if that passes. As you get closer to 4.0GHz make smaller increases (5-10 instead of 10-20) If it doesn't, back off of the fsb a few MHz until it does pass the short test then run a longer one. The reason I suggest short tests and move on is there is no reason to quickly find out where it fails then concentrate tweaking at that point. No sense spending hours stress testing at lower OC's. When you run Prime, a hard lock or BSOD is usually lack of vcore, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage. With hyper pi 32m bsod = more vcore, no extract found = more vcore, and a freeze = dim/ mch voltages.


----------



## Dilyn





Captain_cannonfodder said:


> I have a UD3P, not sure what version. I had my E7300 at 3.33GHz on my EP43-DS3 board but I forgot what settings I used. Plus I'm a noob at OC'ing.


 What is the stepping and VID? Check out my M.I.T. Settings page in my sig and you'll see what I did on my C0 E7300.


----------



## Ellis

I can't be bothered to get a UD3P, because I look through everything on my sigrig and realise that I just want a whole new rig.


----------



## 10acjed

Anyone used Giga's RMA services?

I submitted a RMA for this board tonight and get a quick response to send it in..

I think its either the MCH or maybe the mem controller. It wont run with 2 sticks of ram no mater what config I try...

Ran the ram & cpu in a friends UD3L today, no problems there...

I didnt even consider them accepting it, bought this board used in the F/S section her about a year ago.....

Do they ship recertified boards? Or do they try to fix the one you send in?


----------



## dennyb

10acjed--I have no experience with Giga RMA. I stopped in coz I saw you are going 1156. Just wanted you to know how pleased I am with the rig. I just put my first OC on it --3.8GHz and it is only using 1.20V-core in BIOS (1.168 CPUZ) highest temps 60C. runs like a dream. You will be pleased with it I'm sure---Denny

running sm fft now


----------



## NoGuru

I have done many RMA's through Giga, takes about three weeks but the Holidays are coming.


----------



## Cool Blaze

I appear to have my E5200 stable at 4Ghz (320 x 12.5) @ 1.440 Vcore. There is an FSB wall on this chip so unfortunately I can't run 333Mhz fsb ( i.e. 333 x 12 ~ 4Ghz). I figured out that I have to use the closest MCH strap to my fsb (i.e. 333Mhz), otherwise it won't post.

1. Is this normal and is there anyway around this?

2. My ram is only running at 2.4 x 320 = 768Mhz. I may be able to get a few more fsb however. My ram is rated at 800Mhz @ 5-5-5-18. Is there a way to make the ram run at or closer to 800Mhz effectivly by dropping the timings to say CAS 3 and if so how would I do it?

3. I think this chip can only do DDR2 800Mhz but not sure. Can I drop in 1066 or 1333?

I will link MIT just in case.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;11637000*
> 10acjed--I have no experience with Giga RMA. I stopped in coz I saw you are going 1156. Just wanted you to know how pleased I am with the rig. I just put my first OC on it --3.8GHz and it is only using 1.20V-core in BIOS (1.168 CPUZ) highest temps 60C. runs like a dream. You will be pleased with it I'm sure---Denny
> 
> running sm fft now


Thanks. I am hopeful I get a good clocker. I was getting annoyed, ordered from Superbiz on Friday and had not gotten a tracking # at 6pm tonight, I figured I would be without for the weekend cause of them.
Got the tracking number a little while ago, shipped. Best part, its coming from Miami and will be here tomorrow








Board will be last coming in, should be here thurs or Fir at the latest..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11637841*
> I have done many RMA's through Giga, takes about three weeks but the Holidays are coming.


Sweet, thank Guru.. I am not worried about time as I had written the board off. To be honest I didnt think there was a chance of RMA. Then reading up on S/N and how its dated I realized the board was from week 03 2009.
I am just going to sell the board when it comes back.

I have 2 x 2GB 1066 Reapers going up F/S this week if there is any interest here, you get first dibs.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Blaze;11638700*
> I appear to have my E5200 stable at 4Ghz (320 x 12.5) @ 1.440 Vcore. There is an FSB wall on this chip so unfortunately I cant run 333Mhz fsb ( i.e. 333 x 12 ~ 4Ghz). I figured out that I have to use the closest MCH strap to my fsb (i.e. 333Mhz), otherwise it won't post.
> 
> 1. Is this normal and is there anyway around this?
> 
> 2. My ram is only running at 2.4 x 320 = 768Mhz. I may be able to get a few more fsb however. My ram is rated at 800Mhz @ 5-5-5-18. Is there a way to make the ram run at or closer to 800Mhz effectivly by dropping the timings to say CAS 3 and if so how would I do it?
> 
> 3. I think this chip can only do DDR2 800Mhz but not sure. Can I drop in 1066 or 1333?


1. It depends, if your ram(or is it MCH?) can't take lower straps then it will not POST, no way around that.

2. You can run the ram at 800Mhz and slightly above 800mhz using the stock timings. When you really start to OC the ram higher(~840ish) you might just need to drop the timings if your ram can take the OC. When you "drop" timings, you usually go higher up in the numbers i.e CAS 5 is above CAS 6. It is so because when you drop timings, you increase the time delay the RAM uses, therefore 5 clock cycles is faster than 6 clock cycles. To change the CAS you would just need to change the memory latency in the BIOS, but I would not recommend changing the base CAS value, play around with the other 3(tRCD,tRP,tRAS)

3. You can drop in any speed of ram as long your motherboard supports it, you would just change the multiplier to get the higher speed.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11638863*
> 
> Sweet, thank Guru.. I am not worried about time as I had written the board off. To be honest I didnt think there was a chance of RMA. Then reading up on S/N and how its dated I realized the board was from week 03 2009.
> I am just going to sell the board when it comes back.
> 
> I have 2 x 2GB 1066 Reapers going up F/S this week if there is any interest here, you get first dibs.


Thanks for the dibs but no need. I still have my G.Skills and the TeamGroup that needs to be RMA'ed.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Does anyone know how to circumvent the damn 1.4v cap on P4s with the UD3P?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;11639930*
> Does anyone know how to circumvent the damn 1.4v cap on P4s with the UD3P?


There's no way...


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Papa please don't flame me just yet for not reading the entire manual just yet







I had have a few questions/comments.

I went into the bios last night to familiarize myself, and noticed the max on the multi is only 8x, not 8.5.. normal right?

Also, I bumped up the fsb on my q9550 to 370 (x8) to get me to 2.96.. and I upped the vcore just a smidge to 1.25 i think.. upon F10 to save and reboot, the machine started and booted 3 times rather quickly, then going through into windows.. is that normal??


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie*


I went into the bios last night to familiarize myself, and noticed the max on the multi is only 8x, not 8.5.. normal right?


CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.5
8.5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie*


Also, I bumped up the fsb on my q9550 to 370 (x8) to get me to 2.96.. and I upped the vcore just a smidge to 1.25 i think.. upon F10 to save and reboot, the machine started and booted 3 times rather quickly, then going through into windows.. is that normal??


Nope, not normal.. Probably failed bios and not even overclocked...

Fill out the MIT.txt I attached. You will need to make more changes then just raising the FSB and adding cpu voltage...


----------



## BungalowJunkie

awesome.. thanks for the quick reply









Yes I know there is a bit more then just changing those values.. I just wanted to see what I could do last night without getting too deep.. I came from the P5N-E.. and there wasnt much on that board to tweak as compared to this board..

I'll look into it more deeply tonight, and fill out the MIT as well..


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie*


awesome.. thanks for the quick reply









Yes I know there is a bit more then just changing those values.. I just wanted to see what I could do last night without getting too deep.. I came from the P5N-E.. and there wasnt much on that board to tweak as compared to this board..

I'll look into it more deeply tonight, and fill out the MIT as well..


If you want a quick starting point, try this. Should be obtainable on your setup, but beyond this will require better cooling.. The AF7 was decent for the older C2D, but it doesnt do the job for a 4.0 C2Q..

Code:


Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Normal
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: should be around 3.8

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 440
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control (Leave alone for now)

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo Any setting works, Turbo sounds cooler but doesnt really change anything
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1056
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.34 (you can lower this if its stable, just lower & test until unstable then set to the last stable setting)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32 (also can lower if stable)
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: See Your Rams Default
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Keep temps below 70c full load using Prime95 small fft's for a good 10 hours to be sure its stable.. If temps get to high lower the cpu voltage & overclock to around 3.5 - 3.6

This is assuming you have set up the settings in bios to ensure proper OC function..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie;11642125*
> 
> Also, I bumped up the fsb on my q9550 to 370 (x8) to get me to 2.96.. and I upped the vcore just a smidge to 1.25 i think.. upon F10 to save and reboot, the machine started and booted 3 times rather quickly, then going through into windows.. is that normal??


Yes it is actually, but not in a good way. That normally means that the bios settings didn't work. I'm betting the triple deek reset the bios to stock settings.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11644812*
> Yes it is actually, but not in a good way. That normally means that the bios settings didn't work. I'm betting the triple deek reset the bios to stock settings.


I love the constant loop best myself.. I have found that powering down, unplugging and waiting a minute, then plug in it will boot back up..

Better than trying to get to the cmos pins...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11645229*
> I love the constant loop best myself.. I have found that powering down, unplugging and waiting a minute, then plug in it will boot back up..
> 
> Better than trying to get to the cmos pins...


Yeah on my Asus P5Q Pro I don't have to even unplug rig,just turn off my PSU wait for a few sec and turn it on,power up and hit F1 to load new settings..

Asus calls it C.P.R. (CPU Parameter Recall)..

CHEERS..


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11645306*
> Yeah on my Asus P5Q Pro I don't have to even unplug rig,just turn off my PSU wait for a few sec and turn it on,power up and hit F1 to load new settings..
> 
> Asus calls it _C.P.R. (CPU Parameter Recall)_..
> 
> CHEERS..


I heard its there specifically for the ID 10 T error


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11645439*
> I heard its there specifically for the ID 10 T error


hah


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11645439*
> I heard its there specifically for the ID 10 T error


LoL..

CHEERS..


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11634341*
> Change the Memory Mutlipler to 2.00D to take the ram out of the equation for now. Once we find the highest/best cpu OC we can work on optimizing the ram.
> 
> Increase in 10 to 20MHz increments and either run a 16M HyperPi or a 15 to 20 minute Prime. If it passes, up the fsb by another 10 to 20 MHz and run another 16M HyperPi or 15-20 min. Prime. Keep repeating this until HyperPi or Prime fails, then up the vcore a couple of notches to see if that passes. As you get closer to 4.0GHz make smaller increases (5-10 instead of 10-20) If it doesn't, back off of the fsb a few MHz until it does pass the short test then run a longer one.
> 
> The reason I suggest short tests and move on is there is no reason to quickly find out where it fails then concentrate tweaking at that point. No sense spending hours stress testing at lower OC's.
> 
> When you run Prime, a hard lock or BSOD is usually lack of vcore, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage. With hyper pi 32m bsod = more vcore, no extract found = more vcore, and a freeze = dim/ mch voltages.


I'm @ 4.0 right now w/ 9x445 but w/ 1.360 Core Voltage, is this safe for 24/7 usage? temps are 59,59,57, 56 for my core temps


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she;11646584*
> I'm @ 4.0 right now w/ 9x445 but w/ 1.360 Core Voltage, is this safe for 24/7 usage? temps are 59,59,57, 56 for my core temps


If thats your load temps and you can pass 10hours prime blend then yes its safe and looks good...


----------



## yang88she

Sweet, thanks! + rep to u


----------



## Amadais

So can i be in the club?
I have tried for days and days to get a decent OC or any at all. Finally today i got it. Dont know what i did for sure but what ever it was it helped!
Im still working on voltages to get them lower but so far this is what i have go tso far and im pretty happy with it

PS well hope ya can see the pic good enough


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Motherboard
GA-EP45T-USB3P


i had one of those once... then moved to 1156 and it was tons better..


----------



## yang88she

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i had one of those once... then moved to 1156 and it was tons better..


aw don't rain the guys parade


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


aw don't rain the guys parade




















sorry.... GL


----------



## yang88she

Well I hit a wall w/ my current OC. I can't get past 4.0 and I have to be using almost 1.4 cpu vcore just to keep this stable...temps are good


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


Well I hit a wall w/ my current OC. I can't get past 4.0 and I have to be using almost 1.4 cpu vcore just to keep this stable...temps are good


Post an MIT of your bios settings. Someone might spot something, but it's quite possible that you really have maxed it out. Not all of them will go over 4.0GHz very well. I'm still kicking my self in the backside for selling my old Q9550 that ran 4.25 24/7. The one I have now struggles to run 4.1.


----------



## yang88she

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Post an MIT of your bios settings. Someone might spot something, but it's quite possible that you really have maxed it out. Not all of them will go over 4.0GHz very well. I'm still kicking my self in the backside for selling my old Q9550 that ran 4.25 24/7. The one I have now struggles to run 4.1.


I here ya PS, my original P45 UD3P rev 1.1 + q9650 did 4.3 @ 1.27 all day, but I got the i7 bug and sold everything...then sold my i7 b/c for my daily uses it just wasn't worth it so back to socket 775 I went.

Oh well.

CPU = Q9650
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P v1.6
BIOS Version = FFb

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.0 (445x9)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control...............: Unchanged

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.50
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.2250V..........: 1.40 
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.823

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.40
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.903
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.15
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.08
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.91
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## B7ADE

Oh man, I'm really itching to go 1366 now, wouldn't even need to sell any of my P45 stuff, what say, should I do it?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Oh man, I'm really itching to go 1366 now, wouldn't even need to sell any of my P45 stuff, what say, should I do it?


no...

Sandy Bridge is coming out soon... wait for it...


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


no...

Sandy Bridge is coming out soon... wait for it...










Launch prices extremely high?(maybe, who knows)

But I did consider that, idk I'm confused


----------



## yang88she

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Launch prices extremely high?(maybe, who knows)

But I did consider that, idk I'm confused


even better time to wait, imagine the flood of i7 mobo's and processors


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


I here ya PS, my original P45 UD3P rev 1.1 + q9650 did 4.3 @ 1.27 all day, but I got the i7 bug and sold everything...then sold my i7 b/c for my daily uses it just wasn't worth it so back to socket 775 I went.

Oh well.

Advanced Clock Control...............: Unchanged


Have you changed your CPU & MCH skews to 50 ps and 100 ps respectively? This helped me get over my OC hump.


----------



## MadDogPE

Here we go again, I've changed the Ballistix DDR2-6400 for Dominators DDR2-8500. With the following MIT I've been getting errors on Prime's Blend test within the 1st minute on Core 0 and 1. Please advice. Btw, system specs below "New OC"

CPU = Q9650 E0
VID = 1.3000 (1.264 @ CPU-Z 1.56)
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.0)
BIOS Version = F10
RAM = Corsair Dominators DDR2-8500 5-5-5-15 @2.1V

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: -
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.20 GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 467
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 (set manually)
C.I.A.2..............................: Disable

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 934
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 8 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.32500
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.300
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: 0.778

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.300
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.803
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.960
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.100
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.960
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## B7ADE

@MadDogPE

Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: *1.3625*
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:* 1.36*
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: *1.57*
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: *Auto*

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.300
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:*Auto*
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: *Auto*
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: *1.57*
ICH Core............1.100V...........: *1.200*

Try those, and run small FFT first, blend failures can be either CPU or RAM. Tell us how it goes for about half an hour of small FFT. Report back with CPU temps, also what is the VID of the chip?


----------



## yang88she

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Have you changed your CPU & MCH skews to 50 ps and 100 ps respectively? This helped me get over my OC hump.


no haven't...honestly I have no idea what you are referring to


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


no haven't...honestly I have no idea what you are referring to










Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Skew.......................: *50ps*
MCH Clock Skew.......................:*100ps*

Those changes. They help a lot at higher FSBs. You can also try 100/150(it works much better for me)


----------



## MadDogPE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


@MadDogPE

.....also what is the VID of the chip?


This is a L826A972 batch if that helps. Have read around about 1.25V and 1.2375V. Is this of any help ?
Btw, temp idling @ 33,33,33,36 and Load (small FFT) @ 69,65,68,65 average (30min no errors). Using Real Temp 3.60 for temps. Max temps were 71,66,70,67.

Please note that after getting this stable, this will become my 24/7 rig, so I'm not planning on burning the chip


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadDogPE*


This is a L826A972 batch if that helps. Have read around about 1.25V and 1.2375V. Is this of any help ?
Btw, temp idling @ 33,33,33,36 and Load (small FFT) @ 69,65,68,65 average (30min no errors). Using Real Temp 3.60 for temps. Max temps were 71,66,70,67.

Please note that after getting this stable, this will become my 24/7 rig, so I'm not planning on burning the chip










You find the VID in CoreTemp or in the bios by seeing what vcore it defaults to with EIST and the C1E disabled.

When you run Prime, a hard lock or BSOD is usually lack of vcore, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage. With hyper pi 32m bsod = more vcore, no extract found = more vcore, and a freeze = dim/ mch voltages.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadDogPE*


This is a L826A972 batch if that helps. Have read around about 1.25V and 1.2375V. Is this of any help ?
Btw, temp idling @ 33,33,33,36 and Load (small FFT) @ 69,65,68,65 average (30min no errors). Using Real Temp 3.60 for temps. Max temps were 71,66,70,67.

Please note that after getting this stable, this will become my 24/7 rig, so I'm not planning on burning the chip











Great, those are not OK temps. Now try running blend for half an hour with he same settings, lets see what happens.

@DaddySmurf







the no exact and BSOD failure can also be attributed to bad VTT.


----------



## MadDogPE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You find the VID in CoreTemp or in the bios by seeing what vcore it defaults to with EIST and the C1E disabled.

When you run Prime, a hard lock or BSOD is usually lack of vcore, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage. With hyper pi 32m bsod = more vcore, no extract found = more vcore, and a freeze = dim/ mch voltages.


Ok VID is 1.25V


----------



## MadDogPE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Great, those are not OK temps.


what should be good temps for this test ??

Running blend already for 2 minutes no errors

Update: Still no errors after 19 min blend ... Max temps according Real Temp 69,63,66,64


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadDogPE*


what should be good temps for this test ??

Running blend already for 2 minutes no errors


Try to keep it under 75 with prime. Do not even consider running LinX, linpack or Intel Burn Test at this point, you might just burn that chip.

Stay at that voltage for now, see how high can you get Small FFT stable at just by pushing the FSB and try raising the Termination to 1.38 if/when you make the 500 mark. Good luck.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


@DaddySmurf







the no exact and BSOD failure can also be attributed to bad VTT.


Thanks. Would that apply to HyperPi, Prime, or both? I want to make the right correction in my notes for future reference.


----------



## MadDogPE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Try to keep it under 75 with prime. Do not even consider running LinX, linpack or Intel Burn Test at this point, you might just burn that chip.


Ok, that was very clear ... whats the next step, looks like it wont be any changes till 30 minutes of blend (25 so far). Should I start droping the voltages ? I know 30 minutes of prime isnt good enough to call it stable but burning the chip is not my idea of having a 24/7 rig









Update: 45min of prime's blend ... no errors
Max temps according Real Temp : 69,64,68,65

I have just stopped the workers ... I'll let it run tomorrow but would be helpful if you tell me what to do next ... I don't think your planning on letting me keep those voltages for 24/7 use. Which one should I start with ?? Thanks !!!


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11653636*
> Thanks. Would that apply to HyperPi, Prime, or both? I want to make the right correction in my notes for future reference.


Both actually. Additionally, the 0x124 BSOD is mostly because of VTT and Vcore

@MadDog, I edited that post, looks like you missed it.


----------



## MadDogPE

Ohh I'm not planning on going higher than 4.2, probably for benching but I'd like to work around 4.2 for 24/7 use. (I guess you missed this explanation 3 days ago ...







) Or maybe you think I can go higher without hardware changes for a 24/7 rig :O Let me know your thoughts ..

And thank you for your help, I really don't have too much time to do this probably you won't be hearing from me in a couple of days, it won't mean I don't care what we're doing, its just that I dont have enough time to keep running tests ... too much work right now. I'll update as soon as I can.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadDogPE;11653839*
> Ohh I'm not planning on going higher than 4.2, probably for benching but I'd like to work around 4.2 for 24/7 use. (I guess you missed this explanation 3 days ago ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Or maybe you think I can go higher without hardware changes for a 24/7 rig :O Let me know your thoughts ..


Oh, ok XD. Well, if you're comfortable with the temperatures, you can push further. If you want to stick with 4.2 and go lower volts, follow this flowcharty procedure.

1. Run 1 hr small FFT, if pass, go to 2, else go to 3

2. Reduce VCore 2 notches, go to 1.

3. Raise VCore one notch, go to 4.

4. Run 2 Hr small fft, pass you're done, fail go to 3.

Hope that gives you an idea. From my experience, 2hr small fft is pretty solid, I can't imagine doing 24Hr prime tests.

After, your're done small ffts, move on to 1-2hr blend. If you fail that, make sure your RAM is running at specification(timings/voltage) and try raising Mch core a couple notches. After you pass 2hr blend, you should be rock solid.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

B7ADE if you want to go i7 i got a x58a-ud7 rev 1.0 24 phase power for sale with the ek full board water blocks....
rev 1.0 is the better of the 2 rev's. rev 2 is only 16 phase power.


----------



## B7ADE

Hmmm, how much?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B7ADE;11657154*
> Hmmm, how much?


http://www.overclock.net/main-components/888761-x58a-ud7-rev-1-ek-full.html


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;11657212*
> http://www.overclock.net/main-components/888761-x58a-ud7-rev-1-ek-full.html


Even if you did ship internationally, its just a tiny bit out of my price range. Thanks though.

Much love NoG


----------



## MadDogPE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B7ADE;11653976*
> Oh, ok XD. Well, if you're comfortable with the temperatures, you can push further. If you want to stick with 4.2 and go lower volts, follow this flowcharty procedure.
> 
> 1. Run 1 hr small FFT, if pass, go to 2, else go to 3
> 
> 2. Reduce VCore 2 notches, go to 1.
> 
> 3. Raise VCore one notch, go to 4.
> 
> 4. Run 2 Hr small fft, pass you're done, fail go to 3.
> 
> Hope that gives you an idea. From my experience, 2hr small fft is pretty solid, I can't imagine doing 24Hr prime tests.
> 
> After, your're done small ffts, move on to 1-2hr blend. If you fail that, make sure your RAM is running at specification(timings/voltage) and try raising Mch core a couple notches. After you pass 2hr blend, you should be rock solid.


Will follow the instructions whenever i restart the tests, hopefully tomorrow night







Thank you very much !!!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


no haven't...honestly I have no idea what you are referring to











Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Advanced Clock Control

CPU Clock Skew.......................: *50ps*
MCH Clock Skew.......................:*100ps*

Those changes. They help a lot at higher FSBs. You can also try 100/150(it works much better for me)


Sorry I wasnt clearer... note to self: Sometimes people cant read my mind









Give it a fly and see how it goes.


----------



## The Nothing

Gentlemen,

Looking for an overclock template for the following specs:
q9650
ep45-ud3p rev 1.0
gskill f2-8500

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Nothing*


Gentlemen,

Looking for an overclock template for the following specs:
q9650
ep45-ud3p rev 1.0
gskill f2-8500

Any help would be appreciated.


Take this MIT and make one


----------



## Dilyn

Do you happen to have a







ing problem?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Do you happen to have a







ing problem?










Nope


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Do you happen to have a







ing problem?










Its more of a skill.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Nothing*


Gentlemen,

Looking for an overclock template for the following specs:
q9650
ep45-ud3p rev 1.0
gskill f2-8500

Any help would be appreciated.


Are you looking to OC your Q9650 to what speed?? I think we are getting confused as to what you needs are


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Its more of a skill.

















AA is for quitters, and quitters never win


----------



## pipnasty

Hi guys!

I just bought Doat's Q9550 and am looking to overclock it. I'm not very familiar with the chip so I'm looking for an overclocking template as a base. I'm planning to overclock it to 4.0 GHz. The chip's got an amazing vid! 1.200v!!!! According to Doat it can go 4GHz @ 1.20v, but he has already lost his settings when he moved to a different chip.

Does anybody have a Q9550 template for me?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipnasty;11664046*
> Hi guys!
> 
> I just bought Doat's Q9550 and am looking to overclock it. I'm not very familiar with the chip so I'm looking for an overclocking template as a base. I'm planning to overclock it to 4.0 GHz. The chip's got an amazing vid! 1.200v!!!! According to Doat it can go 4GHz @ 1.20v, but he has already lost his settings when he moved to a different chip.
> 
> Does anybody have a Q9550 template for me?


Do you have an EP45 or the P5Q in your Sig?

KingT will help you with the P5Q. I have used one but it's been a while.
I think you have Vcore, VTT, MCH, and GTL's on that board.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nothing;11662406*
> Gentlemen,
> 
> Looking for an overclock template for the following specs:
> q9650
> ep45-ud3p rev 1.0
> gskill f2-8500
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Also, we need the VID of the chip. Use CoreTemp to get it.


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11664101*
> Do you have an EP45 or the P5Q in your Sig?
> 
> KingT will help you with the P5Q. I have used one but it's been a while.
> I think you have Vcore, VTT, MCH, and GTL's on that board.


I have the P5Q deluxe, but I think it's relatively similar to the EP45. Yeah VTT is the FSB term, MCH is the NB voltage and 4 GTLs that I leave on auto.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

How far can I push a E7300 on this board?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;11666885*
> How far can I push a E7300 on this board?


Depends on the specific E7300 you have, it's vid, how good of a cooling solution you have, your psu, your ambient room temps, the ram and whether you are looking for a suicide run or 24/7 stable. I would say 3.5 to 4.0 for a 24/7 OC, higher for a suicide run.

On a side note, I took an E2180 from 2.0 to 4.00027 ON AIR this evening. Turned off the heat and opened a window and let nature take over. Could only get to 10 x 380 in the bios and then used EasyTune 6 to slowly make it the rest of the way in 2MHz jumps. Don't think I ever want to go through that again.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1538483

freak ain't the only one with a pair of brass ones (although his are probably warmer right now). Now I wonder how long it will take to get the feeling back in my toes and fingers.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11666928*
> On a side note, I took an E2180 from 2.0 to 4.00027 ON AIR this evening. Turned off the heat and opened a window and let nature take over. Could only get to 10 x 380 in the bios and then used EasyTune 6 to slowly make it the rest of the way in 2MHz jumps. Don't think I ever want to go through that again.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1538483
> 
> freak ain't the only one with a pair of brass ones (although his are probably warmer right now). Now I wonder how long it will take to get the feeling back in my toes and fingers.


This is the best new I have heard all week. Congrats Papa on a great OC. I know the open window feeling and it sucks until you hit the number you are after, then the feeling of success kicks in and makes it all worth while.

Welcome to benching!


----------



## KingT

Yeah Papa welcome to the *Ghetto style* bencing...









Congratz..

CHEERS..


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;11666885*
> How far can I push a E7300 on this board?


Depends on the stepping and VID. Care to inform us?
My C0 was a pain to get anywhere past 3.8.

Congrats Papa


----------



## 10acjed

1.84v on air


----------



## B7ADE

Nice on PS, I'm going to do the same for the OCN pseudo forum wars contest thats going on right now, just gotta wait for that 470 and finish finals. The -30C outside should cool down the rad pretty good, I hope!


----------



## clark_b

Looking to go quad for under $200. Used may not be an option as my parents are buying.
What would be better?
Q9450
Q9400
X3330


----------



## 10acjed

Q9450 or X3330, basically same cpu so whichever is cheaper...

I really dont know what the differences are from the desktop to server chips.


----------



## The Nothing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;11663467*
> Are you looking to OC your Q9650 to what speed?? I think we are getting confused as to what you needs are


I'm just looking for a moderate overclock for this chip. Doesn't have to be anything crazy. I figured someone would have some settings to use since you guys are probably very familiar with this setup. Thanks.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nothing;11669186*
> I'm just looking for a moderate overclock for this chip. Doesn't have to be anything crazy. I figured someone would have some settings to use since you guys are probably very familiar with this setup. Thanks.


Please enter your system specs HERE so the members could help you much easier and faster..

CHEERS..


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nothing;11669186*
> I'm just looking for a moderate overclock for this chip. Doesn't have to be anything crazy. I figured someone would have some settings to use since you guys are probably very familiar with this setup. Thanks.


at the top you see a search this thread tab. search a q9650.
but i did for you, i found 4 or 5 templates....
Quote:


> here is a posting from dennyb.
> Perf Enhance---Standard
> LLC
> 
> Enabled
> V-Core
> 
> 1.325....BIOS
> Term
> 
> 1.300
> PLL
> 
> 1.57
> MCH Core
> 
> 1.280
> ICH Io
> 
> 1.57....I have 4 hard drives
> ICH Core
> 
> 1.200
> 
> Everything else is "normal" setting
> DRAM voltage and timings are stock settings


on his Q9650.

so set it up kinda like that, fill out the M.I.T. people keep asking for and then the majority of the peeps here can help you tweak from there...


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Q9450 or X3330, basically same cpu so whichever is cheaper...

I really dont know what the differences are from the desktop to server chips.


well the Q9400 and X3330 are R0 stepping with 6MB L2
and the Q9450 is either C0 or C1 stepping with 12MB L2

The X3330 would probably have a lower VID than the Q9400

Should I just go for the biggest cache?


----------



## PapaSmurf

The additional cache makes a big difference in some applications, but not as much with others. I always try to go for the most cache whenever possible.

I think my fingers and toes have finally thawed out.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Did you submit to the bot?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Did you submit to the bot?


If you are referring to HWBot, then no. That site is too confusing to me. I tried to submit a couple of months ago but the site doesn't work right so I gave up on it.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If you are referring to HWBot, then no. That site is too confusing to me. I tried to submit a couple of months ago but the site doesn't work right so I gave up on it.


Papa I hear you man..









The worst site ever..










However I managed to submit a few results and to gather 11.5 pts









I could've got more if I wasnt too lazy as I have a GOLDEN E6750 in another rig that does 3.7GHz on stock Vcore=1.275V (LOAD)..









Coul've gotten a decent result on it but I would need to take apart two rigs to do so..









Maybe when I upgrade one day..

CHEERS..


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


well the Q9400 and X3330 are R0 stepping with 6MB L2
and the Q9450 is either C0 or C1 stepping with 12MB L2

The X3330 would probably have a lower VID than the Q9400

Should I just go for the biggest cache?


I have a Q9400 RO. Ive managed a 4 GHZ 24/7 but after that, the PPLs and vTT goes up to high for regular use. Im still playing around with it though.

If I had that choice, Id go with the Q9450.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;11669034*
> Looking to go quad for under $200. Used may not be an option as my parents are buying.
> What would be better?
> Q9450
> Q9400
> X3330


Go with the 9450, extra cache never hurts.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Just posted a thread with this subject but it dawned on me that it might have been better to simply ask here:

My chip is 4GHz capable. I know this because I ran it at 4GHz for over a year with no stability issues. A couple months ago I flashed my BIOS to a newer version and forgot to record my 4GHz settings. I did my best to remember them but the system hasn't been fully stable since. System passes LinX and can game for hours without issue but randomly tosses BSODs while fully or partially idle.

Can anyone help me tweak my settings?

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
> CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
> Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
> CPU Frequency .......................: 4.0 ghz
>
>
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
> C.I.A.2..............................: disabled
>
> Advanced Clock Control
> CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
> PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
> CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
> MCH Clock Skew.......................: 50ps
>
>
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance..................: Standard
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
>  (G) MCH Frequency latch.............: 400
> System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
> DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual
>
>
>
> Standard Timing Control
> CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
> tRCD ................................: 5
> tRP..................................: 5
> tRAS.................................: 15
>
> Advanced Timing Control
> tRRD.................................: 4
> tWTR.................................: 4
> tWR..................................: 8
> tRFC.................................: 68
> tRTP.................................: 4
> Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto
>
>
> Channel A
> Static tRead Value...................: 9 
> Channel B
> Static tRead Value...................: 9
>
>
>
> Motherboard Voltage Control
> CPU
> Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
> CPU Vcore............................: 1.425
> CPU Termination........1.200V........: 1.34
> CPU PLL................1.500V........: 1.570
> CPU Referen............0.760V........: 0.848
>
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core...............1.100V........: 1.340
> MCH Reference..........0.760V........: 0.823
> MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900V........: Auto
> ICH I/O................1.500V........: Auto
> ICH Core...............1.100V........: Auto
>
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage ..........1.800V........: 2.1
> DRAM Termination ......0.900V........: Auto
> Channel A Reference ...0.900V........: Auto
> Channel B Reference ...0.900V........: Auto


----------



## B7ADE

@MCBrown

> CPU
> Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
> CPU Vcore............................: 1.425
> CPU Termination........1.200V........: *1.38*
> CPU PLL................1.500V........: 1.570
> CPU Referen............0.760V........: *0.785 @ 1.2*
>
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core...............1.100V........: *1.4*
> MCH Reference..........0.760V........: *0.800 @ 1.2*
> MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900V........: Auto
> ICH I/O................1.500V........: *1.57*
> ICH Core...............1.100V........: *1.20*

Give those a whirl. Also, next time you BSOD, could get us it's code?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA;11674762*
> Just posted a thread with this subject but it dawned on me that it might have been better to simply ask here:
> 
> My chip is 4GHz capable. I know this because I ran it at 4GHz for over a year with no stability issues. A couple months ago I flashed my BIOS to a newer version and forgot to record my 4GHz settings. I did my best to remember them but the system hasn't been fully stable since. System passes LinX and can game for hours without issue but randomly tosses BSODs while fully or partially idle.
> 
> Can anyone help me tweak my settings?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> > Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
> > CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X
> > Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
> > CPU Frequency .......................: 4.0 ghz
> >
> >
> > Clock Chip Control
> > Standard Clock Control
> > CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
> > CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
> > PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
> > C.I.A.2..............................: disabled
> >
> > Advanced Clock Control
> > CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
> > PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
> > CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
> > MCH Clock Skew.......................: 50ps
> >
> >
> > DRAM Performance Control
> > Performance Enhance..................: Standard
> > Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
> >  (G) MCH Frequency latch.............: 400
> > System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
> > Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
> > DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual
> >
> >
> >
> > Standard Timing Control
> > CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
> > tRCD ................................: 5
> > tRP..................................: 5
> > tRAS.................................: 15
> >
> > Advanced Timing Control
> > tRRD.................................: 4
> > tWTR.................................: 4
> > tWR..................................: 8
> > tRFC.................................: 68
> > tRTP.................................: 4
> > Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto
> >
> >
> > Channel A
> > Static tRead Value...................: 9
> > Channel B
> > Static tRead Value...................: 9
> >
> >
> >
> > Motherboard Voltage Control
> > CPU
> > Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
> > CPU Vcore............................: 1.425
> > CPU Termination........1.200V........: 1.34
> > CPU PLL................1.500V........: 1.570
> > CPU Referen............0.760V........: 0.848
> >
> > MCH/ICH
> > MCH Core...............1.100V........: 1.340
> > MCH Reference..........0.760V........: 0.823
> > MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900V........: Auto
> > ICH I/O................1.500V........: Auto
> > ICH Core...............1.100V........: Auto
> >
> > DRAM
> > DRAM Voltage ..........1.800V........: 2.1
> > DRAM Termination ......0.900V........: Auto
> > Channel A Reference ...0.900V........: Auto
> > Channel B Reference ...0.900V........: Auto


Try bumping your MCH ref up a notch and run Prime95 Blend test....


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B7ADE;11674905*
> @MCBrown
> 
> > CPU
> > Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
> > CPU Vcore............................: 1.425
> > CPU Termination........1.200V........: *1.38*
> > CPU PLL................1.500V........: 1.570
> > CPU Referen............0.760V........: *0.785 @ 1.2*
> >
> > MCH/ICH
> > MCH Core...............1.100V........: *1.4*
> > MCH Reference..........0.760V........: *0.800 @ 1.2*
> > MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900V........: Auto
> > ICH I/O................1.500V........: *1.57*
> > ICH Core...............1.100V........: *1.20*
> 
> Give those a whirl. Also, next time you BSOD, could get us it's code?


This tread has pounded in my head that a BSOD means you need more vcore. If the settings above don't help give it a little vcore bump.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

B7ADE's settings: BSOD about 10 seconds into LinX


----------



## B7ADE

Disregard for now


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Almost boots into Windows then BSOD and reboot.

3GS.Tapatalk


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA;11675645*
> Almost boots into Windows then BSOD and reboot.
> 
> 3GS.Tapatalk


And thats with the Auto for all ref voltages?


----------



## The Nothing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;10488710*
> Here is my code for 4Ghz
> 
> Perf Enhance---Standard
> LLC
> 
> Enabled
> V-Core
> 
> 1.325....BIOS
> Term
> 
> 1.300
> PLL
> 
> 1.57
> MCH Core
> 
> 1.280
> ICH Io
> 
> 1.57....I have 4 hard drives
> ICH Core
> 
> 1.200
> 
> Everything else is "normal" setting
> DRAM voltage and timings are stock settings
> 
> Hope this helps you


I bought DennyB's q9650 off him and I can't get my cpu host freq above 355 without it not accepting the settings. If I go to 360 then I can boot into OS but cpuz is showing it back to stock 333 setting. When I go back into bios it says there was a failure. If I try to set it to 400 or higher it just beeps at me before post. Not sure whats going on. Attached are my current settings. Thanks.


----------



## B7ADE

@ The Nothing

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:*Enabled*
CPU Vcore............................:1.325
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.3
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:*1.32*
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:1.57
ICH Core............1.100V...........:1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:*2.100* <-- Extremely important


----------



## dennyb

@ the nothing

Sorry you are having difficulty. I will try to help

In BIOS load optimal defaults in this way and clear the cmos also

Maybe your Bios is not configured properly. Do a CMOS reset and then load Optimum Defaults in this way
CLEAR CMOS
Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
Also the boot order will need attention

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone
__________________

Now enable LLC and load the volts in my code that you already have --be sure to disable all power saving features and before leaving BIOS hit f10> y> enter to save . Then you should be good

edit--just looked at your mit--the ram speed is too high


----------



## dennyb

Here is a table to help you pick settings for your RAM --B and D work the best








__________________


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B7ADE;11674905*
> @MCBrown
> 
> > CPU
> > Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
> > CPU Vcore............................: 1.425
> > CPU Termination........1.200V........: *1.38*
> > CPU PLL................1.500V........: 1.570
> > CPU Referen............0.760V........: *0.785 @ 1.2*
> >
> > MCH/ICH
> > MCH Core...............1.100V........: *1.4*
> > MCH Reference..........0.760V........: *0.800 @ 1.2*
> > MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900V........: Auto
> > ICH I/O................1.500V........: *1.57*
> > ICH Core...............1.100V........: *1.20*
> 
> Give those a whirl. Also, next time you BSOD, could get us it's code?


This should work MCB, i don't think you are setting the cpu term to 1.20v before you are making the ref adjustments.
if anything set them to auto the refs are really not going to make or break the oc ... not at 4ghz at least. unless its set incorrectly 0.823 @ 1.34vtt = a undervolt it needs to be bumped to match the cpu ref or ONE click below it.

also no need for pll 1.57


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;11676423*
> This should work MCB, i don't think you are setting the cpu term to 1.20v before you are making the ref adjustments.
> if anything set them to auto the refs are really not going to make or break the oc ... not at 4ghz at least. unless its set incorrectly 0.823 @ 1.34vtt = a undervolt it needs to be bumped to match the cpu ref or ONE click below it.


I did tell him how to set them with 1.2, maybe I explained it wrong. I got him to set those at Auto for now, it worked better.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11666928*
> Depends on the specific E7300 you have, it's vid, how good of a cooling solution you have, your psu, your ambient room temps, the ram and whether you are looking for a suicide run or 24/7 stable. I would say 3.5 to 4.0 for a 24/7 OC, higher for a suicide run.
> 
> On a side note, I took an E2180 from 2.0 to 4.00027 ON AIR this evening. Turned off the heat and opened a window and let nature take over. Could only get to 10 x 380 in the bios and then used EasyTune 6 to slowly make it the rest of the way in 2MHz jumps. Don't think I ever want to go through that again.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1538483
> 
> freak ain't the only one with a pair of brass ones (although his are probably warmer right now). Now I wonder how long it will take to get the feeling back in my toes and fingers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11667347*
> Depends on the stepping and VID. Care to inform us?
> My C0 was a pain to get anywhere past 3.8.
> 
> Congrats Papa


heres a cpuz screenshot.









I'm looking for a 24/7 OC. Specs are in sig. I had this running at 3.33 but i forgot how i did it. Anonymous guided me through it back on my old board.


----------



## The Nothing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;11675984*
> @ the nothing
> 
> Sorry you are having difficulty. I will try to help
> 
> In BIOS load optimal defaults in this way and clear the cmos also
> 
> Maybe your Bios is not configured properly. Do a CMOS reset and then load Optimum Defaults in this way
> CLEAR CMOS
> Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins in lower right corner of mobo for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--
> 
> Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- setDRAM voltage--go to Integrated Peripherals-enable all USB settings(they are at the bottom of the page)--go to Advanced BIOS Features,init display-select PEG
> Also the boot order will need attention
> 
> This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration. If it is a BIOS problem it should now be gone
> __________________
> 
> Now enable LLC and load the volts in my code that you already have --be sure to disable all power saving features and before leaving BIOS hit f10> y> enter to save . Then you should be good
> 
> edit--just looked at your mit--the ram speed is too high


Worked like a charm! Thanks DennyB and B7ADE. Appreciate the help!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;11677219*
> I'm looking for a 24/7 OC. Specs are in sig. I had this running at 3.33 but i forgot how i did it. Anonymous guided me through it back on my old board.


CPU-Z doesn't really help here. To get the VID of the cpu you need to either use CoreTemp or look at what the bios sets as the default vcore when EIST, C1E, and CIA2 turned off.

Check out the various MIT's that Dilyn has in this post for some ideas.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Core temp.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Then you have a Vid of 1.200. Try one of Dilyn's MIT's that I linked to previously but raise the vcore by .075 to .100 as his was a 1.125VID chip so your's will probably need a bit more than his did. They should get you pretty close anyway.


----------



## Kurai169

What's the max 24/7 people are seeing for an e8400 on these boards? I have flirted with 4.0 on mine but I haven't taken the time to get down and dirty and get it stable. I only play WoW on this box so going to a quad isn't really in the cards. Have been flirting with going i5 even though its a quad but I dont know that I can actually get a better clock going that route.


----------



## 10acjed

4.0 should be relatively easy, given your cooling...

Best advice would be to fill out a MIT, scroll back a page or two and you will see one, just copy n paste and edit it for your current settings...

My opinion, set cpu vcore to 1.3625, set CPU Term to 1.30, PLL to 1.57, set MCH to 1.30, set DRAM to default timings & voltage and start pushing it til it becomes unstable..

But be sure to post the rest of your settings tho, there is other stuff you should set..

Unfortunately with 800MHz ram you will be limited to around 400 FSB.....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurai169;11680980*
> What's the max 24/7 people are seeing for an e8400 on these boards? I have flirted with 4.0 on mine but I haven't taken the time to get down and dirty and get it stable. I only play WoW on this box so going to a quad isn't really in the cards. Have been flirting with going i5 even though its a quad but I dont know that I can actually get a better clock going that route.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11681067*
> 4.0 should be relatively easy, given your cooling...
> 
> Best advice would be to fill out a MIT, scroll back a page or two and you will see one, just copy n paste and edit it for your current settings...
> 
> My opinion, set cpu vcore to 1.3625, set CPU Term to 1.30, PLL to 1.57, set MCH to 1.30, set DRAM to default timings & voltage and start pushing it til it becomes unstable..
> 
> But be sure to post the rest of your settings tho, there is other stuff you should set..
> 
> Unfortunately with 800MHz ram you will be limited to around 400 FSB.....


That C0 will probbly take a bit more Vcore to get stable but the settings 10 gave you should be close. I ran 4.5 with mine 24\7


----------



## Kurai169

I posted an M.I.T. a while back but have since modified from it. The ram is definitely a low point, I just can't justify spending $200 for some G-Skill 1100 Pi. Well maybe I could if I knew that would get me a 24/7 stable 4.5Ghz! I will link the M.I.T. for the current settings when I get back to the house, I keep those on my utility box so that I can enter changes on a fresh sheet when I tinker. I was toying with the idea of i3 but I don't know that it will gain me much due to the lower cache which WoW seems to love.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kurai169*


I posted an M.I.T. a while back but have since modified from it. The ram is definitely a low point, I just can't justify spending $200 for some G-Skill 1100 Pi. Well maybe I could if I knew that would get me a 24/7 stable 4.5Ghz! I will link the M.I.T. for the current settings when I get back to the house, I keep those on my utility box so that I can enter changes on a fresh sheet when I tinker. I was toying with the idea of i3 but I don't know that it will gain me much due to the lower cache which WoW seems to love.



Well I would first find where you can get with it now and then decide..

If you can run 400 - 425 FSB at low volts & heat and the only thing holding you back is the Ram, then I would say grab a set of 1066 from the for sale section when it pops up, will only cost 70 or so. And you can sell your current ram to make a little back...

Personally I wouldnt upgrade to an i3, I would at least recommend an i5 quad core. Multi core/threaded options are becoming more & more relevant.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kurai169*


I posted an M.I.T. a while back but have since modified from it. The ram is definitely a low point, I just can't justify spending $200 for some G-Skill 1100 Pi. Well maybe I could if I knew that would get me a 24/7 stable 4.5Ghz! I will link the M.I.T. for the current settings when I get back to the house, I keep those on my utility box so that I can enter changes on a fresh sheet when I tinker. I was toying with the idea of i3 but I don't know that it will gain me much due to the lower cache which WoW seems to love.


Your RAM should be able to run at 1066 with a slight voltage bump and looser timings. It is Gskill Black Pi right?
what are the stock timings on it?


----------



## Kurai169

The ram is running 425 right now flawless @ 4-4-4-12 1.96V. The ram will post @960 but I did not do a memtest with that and I was getting frequent bsod even bumping ram volts. I also looked at the ddr3 version of this board as I could go to 2 sticks of 1066-1600 8Gb for 100-200, but then I also have the board cost. I didn't think about checking the sale section, I will give it a look. I had planned on migrating this ram into my utility box if I replace ram only. If I replace the board and ram then I can drop my e2160 in this board/ram combo and pass on my ep35 dsl3 Giga.

Yes it is the Black G-Skill pi. When I ran it at 5-5-5-15 it tends to crash WoW.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231209
2 sets of the above.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kurai169*


The ram is running 425 right now flawless @ 4-4-4-12 1.96V. The ram will post @960 but I did not do a memtest with that and I was getting frequent bsod even bumping ram volts. I also looked at the ddr3 version of this board as I could go to 2 sticks of 1066-1600 8Gb for 100-200, but then I also have the board cost. I didn't think about checking the sale section, I will give it a look. I had planned on migrating this ram into my utility box if I replace ram only. If I replace the board and ram then I can drop my e2160 in this board/ram combo and pass on my ep35 dsl3 Giga.

Yes it is the Black G-Skill pi. When I ran it at 5-5-5-15 it tends to crash WoW.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231209
2 sets of the above.


have you tried running it at 1066 5-5-5-18 and 2.00 or 2.02 Volts


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


heres a cpuz screenshot.









I'm looking for a 24/7 OC. Specs are in sig. I had this running at 3.33 but i forgot how i did it. Anonymous guided me through it back on my old board.


You have a C0. Que triste









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


CPU-Z doesn't really help here. To get the VID of the cpu you need to either use CoreTemp or look at what the bios sets as the default vcore when EIST, C1E, and CIA2 turned off.

Check out the various MIT's that Dilyn has in this post for some ideas.











I've gotten mine to 4GHz, but that wasn't all that stable. TF2 would crash non stop with that, but 3.8 GHz worked great. I'd suggest starting with one of my lower speeds and seeing how well that works.


----------



## Kurai169

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;11681833*
> have you tried running it at 1066 5-5-5-18 and 2.00 or 2.02 Volts


I seem to remember setting it to 5-5-5-18 and tried 2.0-2.1V and still had crashes. I'm probably best off running it through Memtest to see what max stable is and then working on cpu clock from there. Or the easier route is buy faster ram and then only have to worry about cpu fsb.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11681854*
> You have a C0. Que triste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten mine to 4GHz, but that wasn't all that stable. TF2 would crash non stop with that, but 3.8 GHz worked great. I'd suggest starting with one of my lower speeds and seeing how well that works.


What does C0 mean? I thought it was an M0.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;11682133*
> What does C0 mean? I thought it was an M0.


Same as mine. Relatively the same level of awesome (or suck, depending on your perspective).


----------



## srsparky32

alright i have a slight problem with 500/510fsb

this is my issue thread: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/891455-trying-stabilize-510fsb.html

If anybody can help me its going to be you guys


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;11683289*
> alright i have a slight problem with 500/510fsb
> 
> this is my issue thread: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/891455-trying-stabilize-510fsb.html
> 
> If anybody can help me its going to be you guys


I will take a look for you sparky.


----------



## Kurai169

Here's the mit for what is currently running stable, I had voltages manually configured but when I dropped the clocks back down I left it on auto to see how it would scale.

CPU = E8400
Motherboard = EP45-UD3R
BIOS Version = F12
Ram = G-Skill F2-6400CL4-2GBPI-B

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.82Ghz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 425
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 100ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 850
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 4
tRCD ................................: 4
tRP..................................: 4
tRAS.................................: 12

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore...........1.22500V.........: Auto
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: Auto
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.980
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurai169;11684519*
> Here's the mit for what is currently running stable, I had voltages manually configured but when I dropped the clocks back down I left it on auto to see how it would scale.


Wow LLC enabled and Vcore on auto. That not something I would do personally. What is cpu-z reading for vcore with these mit settings?


----------



## Kurai169

1.296V at idle. Drops to 1.280 running Prime small ffts.


----------



## Dilyn

1.3v vcore
1.36v MCH (lots of RAM







)
What's that RAM rated for?
Set all RAM settings to what they rated for.
Skews aren't necessary just yet.
1.2v CPU Term, all refs at auto for now.


----------



## Dilyn

EDIT
Double post


----------



## DJ4g63t

HHmm is there an echo in here









Don't forget that this is a C0 stepping chip. I struggled to get 4GHz stable on my C0 E8500.


----------



## Dilyn

It'll just take some more vcore is all.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;11676423*
> This should work MCB, i don't think you are setting the cpu term to 1.20v before you are making the ref adjustments.
> if anything set them to auto the refs are really not going to make or break the oc ... not at 4ghz at least. unless its set incorrectly 0.823 @ 1.34vtt = a undervolt it needs to be bumped to match the cpu ref or ONE click below it.
> 
> also no need for pll 1.57


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B7ADE;11676548*
> I did tell him how to set them with 1.2, maybe I explained it wrong. I got him to set those at Auto for now, it worked better.


Using B7ADE's settings from previous post and refs set to Normal the system has not produced a BSOD. However, LinX (max RAM) tossed an error 3m 14s in.


----------



## Kurai169

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11684858*
> 1.3v vcore
> 1.36v MCH (lots of RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> What's that RAM rated for?
> Set all RAM settings to what they rated for.
> Skews aren't necessary just yet.
> 1.2v CPU Term, all refs at auto for now.


Ram is ddr2 6400.
Changed to your recommended settings and it rolled and reset.


----------



## Dilyn

That'll hold you back a bit :\

Just go all out. 1.36v vcore, 1.34v VTT (CPU Term).


----------



## Kurai169

Triple reboot sequence then back to bios with a overclock failure.

Update, got it to boot with:

CPU = E8400
Motherboard = EP45-UD3R
BIOS Version = F12
Ram = G-Skill F2-6400CL4-2GBPI-B

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.005Ghz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 100ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 890
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore...........1.22500V.........: 1.3625
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.34
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.61
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.36
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.300

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.000
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Failed prime blend on core 1 Rounding was 0.46875, expected less than 0.4. Only took 7 seconds.


----------



## ekko

i don't mean to bardge in, GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD3 is the north bridge cooling going to be ok for big overclocking? takes high voltage ok? i have a few other motherboards that have great nb cooling but i don't think my asus rampage nb cooler will fit on this 1156 its a 775 board..if not recommendations for aftermarket cooling?
is there a link where u can buy gigabite parts from the big brother board..myself i like the
GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD4P ie: the big brother..im sure the heat sinks would match up perfectly if i could find them..


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekko;11686221*
> i don't mean to bardge in, GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD3 is the north bridge cooling going to be ok for big overclocking? takes high voltage ok? i have a few other motherboards that have great nb cooling but i don't think my asus rampage nb cooler will fit on this 1156 its a 775 board..if not recommendations for aftermarket cooling?
> is there a link where u can buy gigabite parts from the big brother board..myself i like the
> GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD4P ie: the big brother..im sure the heat sinks would match up perfectly if i could find them..


I used these on my UD3P. Should fit on the P55A-UD4P as well, not 100% sure though.

Enzotech CNB-R1 Rev A NB heatsink

Enzotech MST-81 mosfet/vReg sinks


----------



## ekko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA;11686266*
> I used these on my UD3P. Should fit on the P55A-UD4P as well, not 100% sure though.
> 
> Enzotech CNB-R1 Rev A NB heatsink
> 
> Enzotech MST-81 mosfet/vReg sinks


thankyou
was there a big temp difference?


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekko;11686509*
> thankyou
> was there a big temp difference?


To be honest, temps were never an issue even with the stock cooling unit.

I bought the parts linked above for another modding project that fell through so I tossed 'em on my board so as not to waste them.

All I can say is that they fit!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurai169;11685967*
> 
> Failed prime blend on core 1 Rounding was 0.46875, expected less than 0.4. Only took 7 seconds.


When you run Prime, a hard lock or BSOD (especially the 0x124 BSOD} is usually lack of vcore or vtt, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage. With hyper pi 32m bsod (especially the 0x124 BSOD} or no extract found = more vcore or vtt, and a freeze = dim/ mch voltages.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekko;11686509*
> thankyou
> was there a big temp difference?


I'm pretty sure this was covered in this thread somewhere but these boards don't monitor nb temps so I'd have to say it would be tough to tell if there was a difference. Any one feel free to chime in to confirm this. The stock cooling on these boards is actually pretty good.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t;11686738*
> I'm pretty sure this was covered in this thread somewhere but these boards don't monitor nb temps so I'd have to say it would be tough to tell if there was a difference. Any one feel free to chime in to confirm this. The stock cooling on these boards is actually pretty good.


It's excellent. Solid aluminum design, not flaky quality like some boards I've had in the past.

NB and motherboard temps did not limit my OC with stock cooling. Like I said, only upgrade the motherboard cooling because I had the parts available.


----------



## Kurai169

Update, have the ram running at 960 flawless atm. I backed the fsb back to 400 and let it auto set timings on the ram and volts and it was wanting more volts on ram. RAM is @2.18V 5-7-7-18 480Mhz. Now to see if i can get the fsb stable...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Running into a problem. For the past week my EP45-UD3P Rev 1.6 Bios FE has been hanging up if I try to run in AHCI mode on the Intel controller. Occasionally I can get it to go past the AHCI detection phase if I enable Quick Boot, but that is a far from acceptable long term solution. I can run okay in IDE mode, but that isn't ideal either. I've cleared the bios several times, but that hasn't helped. I'm in the process of doing a Long Bios Clear (overnight) to see if that helps, but I won't know the results of that for about 12 more hours. I've also noticed some problems with the USB ports not seeming to function as they should at times, especially with my usb wireless adapters and usb hard drives. Has anyone run into a problem like this and found a solution other than RMA'ing the mobo?

And for the record, it started doing this before I went nuts OC'ing the E2180 so that isn't the cause of the problem, although it might have made it worse. This 968-5P-DS3 E6420 just doesn't cut it for everyday full time use anymore.


----------



## blaze0079

check the bios to make your not saving a back up copy of the bios on your harddrive.


----------



## ekko

thanks guys..i think this is the longest thread i ever seen in my life omg lol

1800 pages..it took me 3 hours to do 40 pages..you never finish!! lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze0079;11689027*
> check the bios to make your not saving a back up copy of the bios on your harddrive.


All of my drives are NTFS so that isn't a possibility. The bios backup only works on Fat16 or Fat32 partitions.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's the second or third largest thread here at OCN. The 939 thread in the AMD forums is the largest one here by quite a bit.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekko;11689055*
> thanks guys..i think this is the longest thread i ever seen in my life omg lol
> 
> 1800 pages..it took me 3 hours to do 40 pages..you never finish!! lol


It's the second or third largest thread here at OCN. The 939 thread in the AMD forums is the largest one here by quite a bit.


----------



## Dilyn

Don't forget the BOC


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilyn;11689425*
> don't forget the boc


boc????


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Running into a problem. For the past week my EP45-UD3P Rev 1.6 Bios FE has been hanging up if I try to run in AHCI mode on the Intel controller. Occasionally I can get it to go past the AHCI detection phase if I enable Quick Boot, but that is a far from acceptable long term solution. I can run okay in IDE mode, but that isn't ideal either. I've cleared the bios several times, but that hasn't helped. I'm in the process of doing a Long Bios Clear (overnight) to see if that helps, but I won't know the results of that for about 12 more hours. I've also noticed some problems with the USB ports not seeming to function as they should at times, especially with my usb wireless adapters and usb hard drives. Has anyone run into a problem like this and found a solution other than RMA'ing the mobo?

And for the record, it started doing this before I went nuts OC'ing the E2180 so that isn't the cause of the problem, although it might have made it worse. This 968-5P-DS3 E6420 just doesn't cut it for everyday full time use anymore.


Might want to give the BIOS a Flash. Everyone has there favorite BIOS version but may need to try a different one as well. Also might want to try reloading the chipset driver. Good luck


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


boc????


British Overclockers.


----------



## blaze0079

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


All of my drives are NTFS so that isn't a possibility. The bios backup only works on Fat16 or Fat32 partitions.


i had a problem similar to yours and that was what was causing it. my drives where formatted to ntfs also but there was a very small partition that was formatted as fat and wasn't detected by windows i had to use a dos utility to wipe the drive.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11691478*
> Might want to give the BIOS a Flash. Everyone has there favorite BIOS version but may need to try a different one as well. Also might want to try reloading the chipset driver. Good luck


I'll try the bios flash. I know it isn't a driver as it hangs during the AHCI drive detection in the bios. That's well before it gets around to start loading Windows (or Linux).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze0079;11691702*
> i had a problem similar to yours and that was what was causing it. my drives where formatted to ntfs also but there was a very small partition that was formatted as fat and wasn't detected by windows i had to use a dos utility to wipe the drive.


I'll double check that. When I start it up I'm going to do it with only 1 blank (unformatted) drive and go from there.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Well the Long Bios Clear (about 18 hours) seems to have worked. The bios is getting past the AHCI Detecting Drives stage and will boot into an OS now. Not sure exactly what the problem was, but I think things will be okay now. I'm wiping the OS drive and will be installing Windows and Mandriva later this evening and tomorrow and should be back to normal by tomorrow evening if all goes well (knock on wood). It's amazing how many things a loooooong bios clear can fix.









Thanks for all of the suggestions. Nice to know that there are people who have your back when the you know what hits the fan.


----------



## dennyb

@ Papa--just a suggestion to keep you from re-installing windows when a problem arises. Try using the image feature in windows. that way if you get a dodgy OS or a virus/malware you can't get rid of.....or maybe like myself just get tired of re -installing OS and Apps + configuring everything. It only takes about 10 minutes or so to put the image back on and everything is just like I left it

Oh I always run a battery of antivirus/malware products before imaging so I know I have a clean C drive going back on.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

@B7ADE

The following settings have been relatively stable so far. No BSODs but Prime95 Small FTTs results in a single core failing about 10 minutes in and LinX throws an error after 2 or 3 minutes.

Code:



Code:


> CPU
> Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
> CPU Vcore............................: 1.425
> CPU Termination........1.200V........: [B]1.38[/B]
> CPU PLL................1.500V........: 1.570
> CPU Referen............0.760V........: Normal [reported as 0.760V in EasyTune]
>
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core...............1.100V........: [B]1.4[/B]
> MCH Reference..........0.760V........: Normal [reported as 0.760V in EasyTune]
> MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900V........: Auto
> ICH I/O................1.500V........: [B]1.57[/B]
> ICH Core...............1.100V........: [B]1.20[/B]


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have images I made using Acronis True Image, but due to the networking problems in the building I live in I can't use them. To get XP to work you have to install it with SP1 or SP2 first, then update that to SP3. If you use an integrated SP3 install disk like I did for the one I have an image of it drops the connection for a couple of hours at a time several times a day. Win 7 is even worse. I've tried the images, but all of them have issues with the networking. The only image I have that doesn't have problems with the networking is the one from my laptop and I don't want to drag over all of the Toshiba utilities and drivers from it. The building manager won't be back until the end of January to fix what went wrong with the network here and I don't want to go through the hassle of no internet for most of the day by using one of the old images.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA;11696943*
> @B7ADE
> 
> The following settings have been relatively stable so far. No BSODs but Prime95 Small FTTs results in a single core failing about 10 minutes in and LinX throws an error after 2 or 3 minutes.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> > CPU
> > Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
> > CPU Vcore............................: 1.425
> > CPU Termination........1.200V........: [B]1.38[/B]
> > CPU PLL................1.500V........: 1.570
> > CPU Referen............0.760V........: Normal [reported as 0.760V in EasyTune]
> >
> > MCH/ICH
> > MCH Core...............1.100V........: [B]1.4[/B]
> > MCH Reference..........0.760V........: Normal [reported as 0.760V in EasyTune]
> > MCH/DRAM Ref...........0.900V........: Auto
> > ICH I/O................1.500V........: [B]1.57[/B]
> > ICH Core...............1.100V........: [B]1.20[/B]


OK, kick up the MCH Voltage to about 1.46-1.48. Then start playing with the CPU/MCH refs. for the MCH ref, try going 2 notches above 0.76. Compare the 3, take the best one and then move on to CPU ref and test 3 below 0.76 and 3 above 0.76. I think messing around with the refs should get you stable.


----------



## srsparky32

sup guys. this UD3P keeps gaining my love more and more.

check this out. my new 24/7. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543844


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


sup guys. this UD3P keeps gaining my love more and more.

check this out. my new 24/7. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543844


500 FSB









Mad love for the original UD3


----------



## battlecryawesome

It will go a little more.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543030


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;11702018*
> It will go a little more.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543030


jesus!


----------



## Dilyn

Sweet mother of God


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;11702018*
> It will go a little more.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543030


That is so beautiful it brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## battlecryawesome

lol


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;11699923*
> sup guys. this UD3P keeps gaining my love more and more.
> 
> check this out. my new 24/7. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543844


Nice job, more more more more!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;11702018*
> It will go a little more.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543030










620? holy hell...


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;11702018*
> It will go a little more.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543030


Holy vcore!!! lol Nice work. Just out of curiosity could you whip up an mit on that? I'd just love to see what the other voltages are to get that to load windows and be able to validate it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t;11704960*
> Holy vcore!!! lol Nice work. Just out of curiosity could you whip up an mit on that? I'd just love to see what the other voltages are to get that to load windows and be able to validate it.


I doubt there is an MIT. I know when I am benching it's all on the fly settings.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11704995*
> I doubt there is an MIT. I know when I am benching it's all on the fly settings.


Well yeah I wasn't expecting a full MIT with ram timings and all that jazz lol I'm just curious what the other voltages are other than vcore.


----------



## battlecryawesome

The vcore is not right in cpuz, not sure why it saying that;xtream customs said it might be a bug or something, plus it was not stable,so? the vcore should of said 1.8.
I dont have anything saved, just kept bumping .


----------



## battlecryawesome

I went threw 2 bags of Dice,I tried everything I could think of.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;11705398*
> I went threw 2 bags of Dice,I tried everything I could think of.


I'm only curious cause at work we use a dry ice blaster to clean our printing press's and have a couple hundred pounds of dice lying around at a time. I was contemplating grabbing some and giving dice a shot.

Here's a dry ice blaster in action. Its amazing how well this works.






We have parts of the presses that are caked up with an inch thick coating of rock hard dried up ink on it and the dice blaster blows right through it like nothing.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Interesting, Never seen that before,Would nt glass bead work better?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;11702018*
> It will go a little more.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543030


You are insane, but I like that type of insanity.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;11705780*
> Interesting, Never seen that before,Would nt glass bead work better?


From what I've been told dry ice blasting is just as good if not better than glass bead blasting and the dry ice blaster doesn't leave a mess cause the dry ice evaporates on contact.


----------



## battlecryawesome

No kidding, learn something new every day.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Even still without the dice I would like to try and join the 5GHz club with some extreme winter temps oc'ing lol. I've been able validate 4.7GHz already with just 1.424vcore. I just have no clue where to start with the MCH, VTT, PLL etc voltages to shoot for 5GHz. I haven't had any luck past the 4.7GHz mark

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1479463


----------



## srsparky32

Wow. 6.2ghz. huge congratulations are in order, battlecryawesome.

i'm shooting for 510 fsb stable right now. we'll see about that.


----------



## freakb18c1

srsparky32 whats the vid of your chip?


----------



## srsparky32

the vid of my q9550 is a straight 1.3000.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;11708957*
> the vid of my q9550 is a straight 1.3000.


oh ok that baby is gonna need plenty of volts for 510


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;11709251*
> oh ok that baby is gonna need plenty of volts for 510


Mine's linx stable at mid-high 1.4s vid of 1.2875


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B7ADE;11709440*
> Mine's linx stable at mid-high 1.4s vid of 1.2875


Hmm did you ever tune 4.25 if so what volts did it need?

that vid pic i posted was the highest vid i ever had but was THE BEST ocing q9550 that i had. it matched the same oc volts as my 1.212x vid









didn't fry those pi's yet ey?


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;11709251*
> oh ok that baby is gonna need plenty of volts for 510


wrong lol. high vid means nothing.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;11709561*
> Hmm did you ever tune 4.25 if so what volts did it need?
> 
> that vid pic i posted was the highest vid i ever had but was THE BEST ocing q9550 that i had. it matched the same oc volts as my 1.212x vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't fry those pi's yet ey?


Never really fine tuned anything, but I might do it tonight...and nope, the Pi's still kickin around!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;11709643*
> wrong lol. high vid means nothing.


There's usually a correlation between high VIDs and high voltage for OCs but there are outliers as well.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B7ADE;11709655*
> Never really fine tuned anything, but I might do it tonight...and nope, the Pi's still kickin around!
> 
> There's usually a correlation between high VIDs and high voltage for OCs but there are outliers as well.


you could have a 1.3vid like me and only need 1.34 for a 471x8.5 run. which is what i did.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;11709699*
> you could have a 1.3vid like me and only need 1.34 for a 471x8.5 run. which is what i did.


Like I said, outliers.

Theres a ton more people who didn't break 3.6 on a q6600 with a vid of 1.3250 compared to people who did.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;11709643*
> wrong lol. high vid means nothing.


for the most part it does. your running 471 X 8.5 @ 1.34v pretty damn good for that vid

1.200 vid / 1.212 / 1.250 VID runs 471 x 8.5 around 1.200 - 1.232

but my 1.2750 vid ran it at 1.232v as well never understood that.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;11709927*
> for the most part it does. your running 471 X 8.5 @ 1.34v pretty damn good for that vid
> 
> 1.200 vid / 1.212 / 1.250 VID runs 471 x 8.5 around 1.200 - 1.232
> 
> but my 1.2750 vid ran it at 1.232v as well never understood that.


1.456 in cpuz for 4.25, both refs @ .76, skews 100/150, vtt 1.42

Hang on, MCH ref has something positive to say...

EDIT:
For 4.25: 1.44375 BIOS,1.408 CPUZ, CPU ref 0.76, MCH ref 0.8, skews 100/150, vtt 1.42


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B7ADE;11697207*
> OK, kick up the MCH Voltage to about 1.46-1.48. Then start playing with the CPU/MCH refs. for the MCH ref, try going 2 notches above 0.76. Compare the 3, take the best one and then move on to CPU ref and test 3 below 0.76 and 3 above 0.76. I think messing around with the refs should get you stable.


Did this. Encountered massive stability issues when bumping MCH core and refs. By massive stability issues I mean BSODs before Windows login screen and occasional failure to POST.


----------



## Mxt4life

Hey Guys, new here to Overclock.net
I finally got rid of my 780i mobo and got this one just recently and wondered if somone could help me do a 3.4 or 3.6 ghz overclock on a q9550 E0.
System Specs:
q9550 E0
Gigabyte EP45-UD3P Rev 1.0
G.SKILL 4GB DDR2 800 Ram
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Heatsink

Iam pretty much wondering what I need to set my voltages for a 3.4 and 3.6 OC.
Thanks!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mxt4life;11715469*
> Hey Guys, new here to Overclock.net
> I finally got rid of my 780i mobo and got this one just recently and wondered if somone could help me do a 3.4 or 3.6 ghz overclock on a q9550 E0.
> System Specs:
> q9550 E0
> Gigabyte EP45-UD3P Rev 1.0
> G.SKILL 4GB DDR2 800 Ram
> Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Heatsink
> 
> Iam pretty much wondering what I need to set my voltages for a 3.4 and 3.6 OC.
> Thanks!


Set:
FSB freq=400MHz (425MHz for 3.6GHz)
MCH core voltage to 1.20V
CPU termination voltage to 1.20V
Memory multiplier to 2.0
Set Vcore to 1.20V (if you crash just add more Vcore)
Set memory voltage to 1.90V

Disable EIST,C1E,SpeedStep,Virtualisation,TM function and set CPU multi to 8.5x..

I would suggest you to try these settings with CPU multi at 6x and if they boot to OS and behave stable (run Prime95 LARGE FFT for 1h) then reboot and set CPU multi to 8.5 and set Vcore to 1.20V..(add more Vcore if you crash with 425MHz x8.5 = 3.6GHz)..

Then test your OC (425MHz FSB x 8.5) with Intel Burn Test 20 runs with MAX RAM and if you pass then you`re OK..

*KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C AT ALL TIME..*

CHEERS..


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA;11715233*
> Did this. Encountered massive stability issues when bumping MCH core and refs. By massive stability issues I mean BSODs before Windows login screen and occasional failure to POST.


That sounds your MCH Ref..

For me the best value on the MCH Ref was found when it was stable, adjusted it down 3 and up 3 from default. The results were failed posts, BSOD at windows load, immediate error in prime...

It was stable at auto (760) and then adjusting up 3 to 868 it was stable...

I then increased my FSB and it was stable at a spot it wasn't before...

It is the main reason I always suggest leaving the Ref voltage alone unless its already stable.. Its hard to trouble shoot if your changing more than 1 value. IE MCH Volts & Ref volts..


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11715661*
> That sounds your MCH Ref..
> 
> For me the best value on the MCH Ref was found when it was stable, adjusted it down 3 and up 3 from default. The results were failed posts, BSOD at windows load, immediate error in prime...
> 
> It was stable at auto (760) and then adjusting up 3 to 868 it was stable...
> 
> I then increased my FSB and it was stable at a spot it wasn't before...
> 
> It is the main reason I always suggest leaving the Ref voltage alone unless its already stable.. Its hard to trouble shoot if your changing more than 1 value. IE MCH Volts & Ref volts..


Wow, look at you stealing the words from my mouth...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B7ADE;11716227*
> Wow, look at you stealing the words from my mouth...


A large percentage of what I post in here is info I've gathered from other users here. I just wish I had been more diligent about keeping track of who posted it originally so I could give then credit when I re-post it.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11717851*
> A large percentage of what I post in here is info I've gathered from other users here. I just wish I had been more diligent about keeping track of who posted it originally so I could give then credit when I re-post it.


Well, I didn't post that for credit, it was just what I was going to say. Maybe there's a better phrase for that.


----------



## Dilyn

Papa is a mind reader


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B7ADE;11717885*
> Well, I didn't post that for credit, it was just what I was going to say. Maybe there's a better phrase for that.


No, you were fine. I just missinterpreted it is all. But that was probably because when I went to paste 10's post into my EP45 notes there was a similar one already there that I hadn't accredited to anyone and thought it might have been yours. I know that the regulars are more concerned with getting the info to the person needing it than who came up with it. It's all good.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11718158*
> I went to paste 10's post into my EP45 notes


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11718191*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11718158*
> I went to paste 10's post into my EP45 notes
Click to expand...

You said it yourself a page ago:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11717893*
> Papa is a stalker


----------



## PapaSmurf

Dilyn, I have a text file with a lot of the information on the EP45. When someone posts something useful like 10acjed posted about the MCH volts I will copy and paste it into that file for future reference. Makes it easier to find it when you need it than searching through the thread.


----------



## Dilyn

Do you have anything that I've said in that magical text document?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not sure. I forgot to note who originally posted some of it.


----------



## Dilyn

You thief!!!


----------



## DJ4g63t

Hey Battle and NoG

This is what 300lbs of dice comes in







I bet you guys would have a field day with all this dice











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here's a little before and after



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Enjoy. Now get back on topic lol


----------



## B7ADE

Is it one huge block? or just chunks?


----------



## NoGuru

Man that is awesome! I could make a little time dispenser for the DICE and run 5.8 GHz 24/7
DJ4 you need to get a pot ASAP!


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


Is it one huge block? or just chunks?


No it comes in fine little pellets. I was horsing around with it today and I buried my banana peel in it for a couple minutes then smashed it on the ground into about 100 pieces. I don't think my supervisor would of appreciated a dry ice bomb going off in the shop lol but I'm sure I could of talked him into it


----------



## Dilyn

DICE ball fight?


----------



## DJ4g63t

I would of gotten some better pics for you guys but cell phones or cameras aren't allowed at my work lol







For instance the machine in the back ground of the dice container pic is running Tiffany & Co. blue paper which is copy right protected


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


DICE ball fight?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Not sure. I forgot to note who originally posted some of it.


I posted it all, just go ahead and credit me for it....










But seriously, the Ref tweaking carried over from the nvidia 7 series and Ref tweaking...

So anything I suggested should be credited to PizzaMan...

But I bet he learned it somewhere...








now I am all confused


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*









now I am all confused










I take credit for that.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11721617*
> I posted it all, just go ahead and credit me for it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, the Ref tweaking carried over from the nvidia 7 series and Ref tweaking...
> 
> So anything I suggested should be credited to PizzaMan...
> 
> But I bet he learned it somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I am all confused


That's where the problem lies. It would probably be impossible to track down who originally came up with just about any of the information that is posted online. Oh well. The main thing is that we all share the information to assist those that need it.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11723840*
> That's where the problem lies. It would probably be impossible to track down who originally came up with just about any of the information that is posted online. Oh well. The main thing is that we all share the information to assist those that need it.


Yes sir...

Personally I am not looking for recognition.. Just pay it forward...

I didnt wake up one fay and know how to OC... He11, I learned how to use a pc on the fly. Trial and error...

I remember my first error was switching from 98 to ME on my old compaq semperon









Now look at me









My latest mistake was breaking my EP45-UD3 and moving to new hardware... Got a stubborn i5-760 I am trying to get to clock... Its being difficult.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11724459*
> My latest mistake was breaking my EP45-UD3 and moving to new hardware... Got a stubborn i5-760 I am trying to get to clock... Its being difficult.


"Throw a towel over it, and smack it in the head with a hammer"(Clark Griswald)


----------



## Dilyn

Griswalds


----------



## 10acjed

Well it either cooperates or it goes on the new bench and I get the desired clock speed...


----------



## Dilyn

Is that how you give a P4 more than 1.4v vcore on this board?


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11728319*
> Is that how you give a P4 more than 1.4v vcore on this board?










that was great haha


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11728282*
> Well it either cooperates or it goes on the new bench and I get the desired clock speed...


That picture is not off the internet, is it?









*Uploaded off camera*


----------



## marsey99

dilyn how are the newer bios revisions going on the ud3r?

i havent tried any since the f12 beta and wondered if they are any better than f11?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;11729733*
> dilyn how are the newer bios revisions going on the ud3r?
> 
> i havent tried any since the f12 beta and wondered if they are any better than f11?


If there's anything more new than F12 I wouldn't know









F12 added the Quick Boot feature I believe. Which is great.
RAM performs slower in benchmarks in F12/F11 than in F9, as we already knew.
I don't think much has changed other than that. All my usual settings worked when overclocking.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11696684*
> Well the Long Bios Clear (about 18 hours) seems to have worked. The bios is getting past the AHCI Detecting Drives stage and will boot into an OS now. Not sure exactly what the problem was, but I think things will be okay now. I'm wiping the OS drive and will be installing Windows and Mandriva later this evening and tomorrow and should be back to normal by tomorrow evening if all goes well (knock on wood). It's amazing how many things a loooooong bios clear can fix.


What is a Long Bios Clear? And how do you go about doing it?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


What is a Long Bios Clear? And how do you go about doing it?


I believe he means popping out the CMOS battery.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;11730414*
> What is a Long Bios Clear? And how do you go about doing it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11730465*
> I believe he means popping out the CMOS battery.


Yeah some of the older boards needed to sit over night to ensure the CMOS was clear. I think it worked for me once on the EP45-


----------



## Dilyn

Why is this here?
Too many tabs.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's the old DFI/Abit Long Bios Clear needed to clear the overly complex coding that Oskar Wu used on the bios files he wrote for them when he worked there. That often times fixes problem that a shorter bios clear doesn't take care of, especially on boards with more complex and comprehensive OC'ing options. With DFI LanParty and Ultra Infinity boards it was common for it to take 24 hours OR MORE to clear a stubborn bios. Those things were such a hazard that most of us kept a spar bios chip handy for when they became corrupted, especially their NF2, NF3, and worst of all, the NF4 boards. My old LANPARTY UT nF4 SLI-DR took 11 days to clear once, then only worked for about a week before it finally gave up the ghost for good. Haven't purchased a DFI product since since they refused to fix it under warranty although it was covered.

Quote:


> You must follow ALL of the steps. If you miss one you need to start over from step one.
> 
> Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
> Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
> Remove the Battery.
> Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
> Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
> You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
> Plug in a PS2 Keyboard.
> Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc.
> Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
> Replace the Battery.
> Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
> Press and hold the Insert Key on the Keyboard.
> Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
> Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
> When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
> Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
> Save and Exit.
> Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11730518*
> You know what's awesome?
> 
> 1.2 MB/s down speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've ever seen it.
> It's beautiful.


You lost me lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11730570*
> It's the old DFI/Abit Long Bios Clear needed to clear the overly complex coding that Oskar Wu used on the bios files he wrote for them when he worked there. That often times fixes problem that a shorter bios clear doesn't take care of, especially on boards with more complex and comprehensive OC'ing options. With DFI LanParty and Ultra Infinity boards it was common for it to take 24 hours OR MORE to clear a stubborn bios. Those things were such a hazard that most of us kept a spar bios chip handy for when they became corrupted, especially their NF2, NF3, and worst of all, the NF4 boards. My old LANPARTY UT nF4 SLI-DR took 11 days to clear once, then only worked for about a week before it finally gave up the ghost for good. Haven't purchased a DFI product since since they refused to fix it under warranty although it was covered.


Thanks Papa! I've been wondering about this


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;11730620*
> You lost me lol


Now THAT was posted in the wrong thread


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11730503*
> Yeah some of the older boards needed to sit over night to ensure the CMOS was clear. I think it worked for me once on the EP45-


Yep. You gave me a rep for posting it back then.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11730749*
> Yep. You gave me a rep for posting it back then.


Dude you're like an elephant.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11715661*
> That sounds your MCH Ref..
> 
> For me the best value on the MCH Ref was found when it was stable, adjusted it down 3 and up 3 from default. The results were failed posts, BSOD at windows load, immediate error in prime...
> 
> It was stable at auto (760) and then adjusting up 3 to 868 it was stable...
> 
> I then increased my FSB and it was stable at a spot it wasn't before...
> 
> It is the main reason I always suggest leaving the Ref voltage alone unless its already stable.. Its hard to trouble shoot if your changing more than 1 value. IE MCH Volts & Ref volts..


Thanks very much.

At work right now so unable to test but I will when I get home!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11730757*
> Dude you're like an elephant.


I only remember it because it was one of my very first reps.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11730953*
> I only remember it because it was one of my very first reps.


Poppin rep cherries is my fav:wubsmiley

On a side note, just installed W7 Ultimate in less then 10 minutes VIA flash drive and i7 at 4.4


----------



## PapaSmurf

I think the SSD had as much, if not more to do with that than anything else. But that is still mighty impressive, especially from someone who remembers it taking up to 3 HOURS to install windows back in the day.


----------



## Dilyn

I get to reinstall Windows soon.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I get to reinstall Windows soon.


What did you do to the one you have?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


What did you do to the one you have?


----------



## PapaSmurf

If there is nothing wrong with it, just clone it over to the new one. WDC has a free version of Acronis True Image that can handle that for you quite nicely.


----------



## Dilyn

Yeah I'll probably just do a clean install. I'm pretty sure that something is broken.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I think the SSD had as much, if not more to do with that than anything else. But that is still mighty impressive, especially from someone who remembers it taking up to 3 HOURS to install windows back in the day.


No I installed it on a WD carver black from a Muskin Muholland USB Drive. Fast little USB. Getting ready to wipe the SSD clean for benching or I may sell it. Could not clone it for some reason, tried every thing I could think of so I just transfer all my files and settings.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That blows. I've only cloned a couple of SSD's for people, but never had a problem using the free Acronis True Image from Western Digital. That was on C2D laptops though, booting from a cd so it's possible that made a difference.

Those Cav Blacks, especially the newer ones are pretty fast in their own right. It takes about 15 minutes to install 64bit Win 7 Ultimate from a DVD on my 320GB Samsung F4 which is one of the fastest platter drives available so you were really flying.


----------



## Dilyn

I think I might make a clone of my install after I finish installing all my drivers and stuff. As a 'just-in-case' precautionary measure


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's normally a good idea. The new clean install I did over the weekend is working better than backup image I had. I used a different DVD to install from which I think made a difference. The old one was burned on an older burner that didn't do a very good job. It left a lot of errors that SFC /scannow couldn't correct. This burn was a lot better than the old one and didn't have any SFC errors after the install. Even the internet isn't dropping out as much as it used to. Now I just hope I can keep it that way. Have a separate OS drive for benching and fooling around now.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11733276*


Thats what I got, awesome.. I got the 60 gig.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;11735056*
> Thats what I got, awesome.. I got the 60 gig.


Me too!


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11735074*
> Me too!


How many games do you think would fit on a 60 along with W7?

:edit:
Steam games haha

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;11738065*
> How many games do you think would fit on a 60 along with W7?
> 
> :edit:
> Steam games haha
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Windows install is roughly 20GB. So you'd have about 40 left over. I've got a 50GB OS partition right now, with all my programs and drivers installed to it, and I've got 15GB of free space. So 25GB would hold several games.
None of my Steam games, however, as that folder is >90GB


----------



## 10acjed

Thats next on my list. A nice 60 or more SSD for my OS....

Not sure if anyone remembers a while back we were discussing how cpu's VID and temps seem to go together?

IE Higher VID cpu = cooler running than the Low VID that tend to run hot..

Seems the same theory is holding true with newer hardware. I have seen a bunch of people having very hot running i5 760's, but default voltage is very low and they hit 4.0 on very low volts. Most are doing it around the 1.28v area..

I have a high default voltage, mine needs 1.28v for 3.57, but it runs very cool in comparison to the others...

I am getting curious as to how they process these cpu's in production. Like how they determine the default voltage for each one, and if the different binned cores run at different temps etc...


----------



## KingT

My theory is to satisfie TDP rating..

If chip runs cooler by default then they assign a higher VID and if it runs hotter then they go as low as they can with VID to stay under TDP rating..

And that`s why low VID chips run hotter with same Vcore and freq than higher VID chips..

And it`s not necessary true that low VID chips use less Vcore for the same OC than higher VID chips as I`ve seen Q9550 with higher VID to be stable with less Vcore at certain OC than my VID 1.15V Q9550..It depends on a motherboard too (Vcore amperage)..

But that`s just my theory..

CHEERS..


----------



## mm67

It would be interesting to see if a cooler running chip uses a lot less watts at similar speeds, mine is a pretty hot running one and at 4.25 Ghz it seems to use a lot of watts:









According to my power meter system uses 140 W idling and running Linx usage goes to 320 W, so that 176 W cpu power usage seems to be quite realistic.


----------



## KingT

*mm67*

I`m more interested in how your motherboard doesn`t experience any Vdroop under IBT LOAD as it stays locked @ 1.296V???

And for 4.25GHz my chip needs 1.36V (LOAD)..but still there is mobo difference and probably Vcore amperage...

That HWiNFO32 is acting shady..

CHEERS..


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11738810*
> *mm67*
> 
> I`m more interested in how your motherboard doesn`t experience any Vdroop under IBT LOAD as it stays locked @ 1.296V???
> 
> And for 4.25GHz my chip needs 1.36V (LOAD)..but still there is mobo difference and probably Vcore amperage...
> 
> That HWiNFO32 is acting shady..
> 
> CHEERS..


Both my UD3 and UD3LR have this same feature, at some Vcore settings there is a little Vdroop and on others there is none, like this:
Bios Vcore set to 1.33125 V








Bios Vcore set 1.33750 V


----------



## clark_b

Woah is that with LLC on or off??


----------



## 10acjed

Its called LLC or Load Line Calibration. Its purpose is to eliminate vdroop...

My UD3 would load windows at .04v lower than set in bios, but only drop from 1.312v idle to 1.296v load, each cpu/mobo combination will react a little different. I have even seen some load at .01v higher than idle..

My current board has a similar option, but it actually raises vcore at load. Ideally we would all want the results he as of the same vcore. A lower vcore at idle could cause instability. A higher vcore at idle causes more heat..


----------



## KingT

*mm67*

Well I would rather call it bug in the BIOS (bug for Vcore sensor for certain Vcore values in BIOS) than feature as you`re getting the same LOAD Vcore for both settings..

I assume that LLC was off for both tests..

No motherboard comes without Vdroop (with LLC off)..

CHEERS..


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;11739570*
> Woah is that with LLC on or off??


LLC on naturally, graphs looks very much different with LLC off


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11739590*
> My current board has a similar option, but it actually raises vcore at load. Ideally we would all want the results he as of the same vcore. A lower vcore at idle could cause instability. A higher vcore at idle causes more heat..


Yeah my mobo also overvolts with LLC on but never goes over Vcore value set in BIOS,
eg. BIOS Vcore=1.30625V ,IDLE Vcore=1.280V ,LOAD Vcore=1.304V (IBT) or 1.296V (P95) so it depends on how hard LOAD is..

CHEERS..


----------



## 10acjed

My current board (p55 sli) with the feature "Without Vdroop" I set 1.275 in bios, windows idle is 1.26 windows load is 1.30


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


My current board (p55 sli) with the feature "Without Vdroop" I set 1.275 in bios, windows idle is 1.26 windows load is 1.30


Well I wouldn`t like to have a LOAD Vcore higher than BIOS Vcore setting with LLC ON but it really depends on LLC implementation on the board..

CHEERS..


----------



## mm67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


*mm67*

Well I would rather call it bug in the BIOS (bug for Vcore sensor for certain Vcore values in BIOS) than feature as you`re getting the same LOAD Vcore for both settings..

I assume that LLC was off for both tests..

No motherboard comes without Vdroop (with LLC off)..

CHEERS..


This is what things look like with LLC off:

















Same full load temps, Vcore and watts but at idle temps are 4 C higher and cpu is using 15 W extra power.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah my mobo also overvolts with LLC on but never goes over Vcore value set in BIOS, 
eg. BIOS Vcore=1.30625V ,IDLE Vcore=1.280V ,LOAD Vcore=1.304V (IBT) or 1.296V (P95) so it depends on how hard LOAD is..

CHEERS..


how is your load Vcore higher in IBT than it is in Prime95??
for me Linx is always the lowest


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


how is your load Vcore higher in IBT than it is in Prime95??
for me Linx is always the lowest


LLC on my P5Q Pro overvolts (raises) Vcore under load so higher the LOAD the overvolting Vcore is bigger but never goes over value set in BIOS..

Read my previous post again..

CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


LLC on my P5Q Pro overvolts (raises) Vcore under load so higher the LOAD the overvolting Vcore is bigger but never goes over value set in BIOS..

CHEERS..


I could see how that could be quite an advantage for OC'ing. Would you call that a VHump?


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


LLC on my P5Q Pro overvolts (raises) Vcore under load so higher the LOAD the overvolting Vcore is bigger but never goes over value set in BIOS..

Read my previous post again..

CHEERS..


Ahh I forgot you had the p5q pro. That makes sense. Sorry haha

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I could see how that could be quite an advantage for OC'ing. Would you call that a VHump?


LoL call it whatever you want..

Well when using LLC on this mobo after you test out your OC you should set your P95 LOAD Vcore from testing as your 24/7 IDLE Vcore (so upp Vcore for notch or two) so you don`t have BSOD`s under light LOAD like gaming as LLC doesn`t kick in every time when CPU is lightly stressed..

After you do that you`re good to go..

CHEERS..


----------



## B7ADE

Woot, got one of my 470's in, let the win begin!


----------



## Mxt4life

Hey guys, I have a curious question. My temps seem higher than normal after installing a new cooler - Upgraded from Hyper Tx3 to Thermaltake Frio on my q9550 on the ud3p board.
(Stock speed 2.83GHZ)
Realtemp Shows that my temps are: 45 35 35 28
I have already taken off the cooler, looked at thermal paste and it spreaded perfectly, after I cleaned and re-applied the temps were exactly the same.
What can be wrong? Just for info im running bios F10


----------



## PapaSmurf

That larger of a temp spread leads me to believe that either the TIM isn't applied evenly or the heatsink isn't mounted correctly and/or firmly. Double check all of your mounting hardware and verify that the surface of the heatsink is flat and level with a straight edge.


----------



## Mxt4life

Well, I checked the surface before and it is pretty well machined flat, to the point where lapping is not necessary. Also, I am pretty sure that I mounted it correctly as I did this twice and rechecked it, but I will check again. Is their any other possibilities of this temp range?
Edit: I also used the "Pea" method of applying thermal. Which way would be considered the "best"


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm partial to putting a small amount on the cpu IHS, spreading it around with a clean credit card, then twisting the heatsink from side to side a couple of times for a heatsink like that. With that large of a difference in temps it normally means that the TIM didn't spread completely, has a thin spot, or the heatsink isn't evenly tightened. At least that's been my findings.

Or it's possible that one of the sensors in the cpu is stuck. What happens to the temps when you out it under a load? And have you tried another monitoring software package like HWMonitor or CoreTemp to see if they also see that much difference in temps?


----------



## dennyb

Stability issues

Ok I passed 10+hrs of sm fft....8 hrs of blend and a small 5 pass test of IBT and considered my rig to be stable. However I did notice that in my daily operation when I would try to use my WDTV Live to stream movies from the PC to my 2 flat screen TVs it took longer for the WDTV to access my movie files and sometimes failed to do so on the first try. Confusing but ......Last night the symptoms were the same but about 30 minutes into the movie the tv screen froze acting all weird. So I pull the power plug on the WDTV coz that usually cures any weirdness. Didn't help,still funky so I go to reboot the computer and the mouse won't move. Hard reset and everything is cool but the freezing problem persists on the WDTV box.

Ok, I'm thinking I must have borked my OS while benching earlier that evening---a distinct possibility for sure. I decided to up the V-core a bit since my clocks were on what seemed to be very low volts for 4.0 GHz. I bump it 3 notches and wow the WDTV box is back to it's old self as far as speed (still fairly slow but normal) and the freezing issue is gone from the Tv screen and from the PC.

So it just goes to show you that even tho you can pass stability tests you still may not be able to operate in everyday use and be stable. In my case I needed a bit more V-core than the tests needed in order to achieve stability in daily use

I posted this here as well as the i5 760 coz both threads were recently discussing stability issues....Papa is right tests don't guarantee stability


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Stability issues

Ok I passed 10+hrs of sm fft....8 hrs of blend and a small 5 pass test of IBT and considered my rig to be stable. However I did notice that in my daily operation when I would try to use my WDTV Live to stream movies from the PC to my 2 flat screen TVs it took longer for the WDTV to access my movie files and sometimes failed to do so on the first try. Confusing but ......Last night the symptoms were the same but about 30 minutes into the movie the tv screen froze acting all weird. So I pull the power plug on the WDTV coz that usually cures any weirdness. Didn't help,still funky so I go to reboot the computer and the mouse won't move. Hard reset and everything is cool but the freezing problem persists on the WDTV box.

Ok, I'm thinking I must have borked my OS while benching earlier that evening---a distinct possibility for sure. I decided to up the V-core a bit since my clocks were on what seemed to be very low volts for 4.0 GHz. I bump it 3 notches and wow the WDTV box is back to it's old self as far as speed (still fairly slow but normal) and the freezing issue is gone from the Tv screen and from the PC.

So it just goes to show you that even tho you can pass stability tests you still may not be able to operate in everyday use and be stable. In my case I needed a bit more V-core than the tests needed in order to achieve stability in daily use

I posted this here as well as the i5 760 coz both threads were recently discussing stability issues....Papa is right tests don't guarantee stability


That`s why I allways set my LOAD Vcore in testing to be my IDLE 24/7 Vcore to avoid instabilities in light load apps especially if you`re using LLC that overvolts (adds) Vcore under LOAD..

Since I did that I`ve never had any issues..

CHEERS..


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11750195*
> That`s why I allways set my LOAD Vcore in testing to be my IDLE 24/7 Vcore to avoid instabilities in light load apps especially if you`re using LLC that overvolts (adds) Vcore under LOAD..
> 
> Since I did that I`ve never had any issues..
> 
> CHEERS..


Yeah, that makes sense. I never really thought about that before coz instability (PC wise) has never been an issue for me......now in real life,hmmmm. Thanks for that and reps to you


----------



## KingT

@*dennyb
*
I hope that it workes out for you as it has for me..

CHEERS..


----------



## 10acjed

This is actually the first time I had the LLC/VDroop issue where the load voltage is higher than the idle voltage..

My UD3 was about .01 lower at load, when I did the pencil mod on my 750i it was about the same..

This board is right around .02 higher. Once I get my stable OC I plan on adjusting it to run at the stable load voltage, it will be a little higher at load, but I would rather not be undervolted at idle and have issues with transitions..


----------



## KingT

@*10acjed*

Sounds like a good plan..

After you`re finishd with testing add a bit Vcore over that you`ve used in testing and you`re done for 24/7,,

CHEERS..


----------



## DJ4g63t

While we're on the vcore subject I posted a question in here a few weeks ago about increasing stability going from a 4 pin mobo 12v to an 8 pin. Well I just installed my new PSU (Antec True Power New 750w) and I'm using the 8 pin mobo 12v and so far I've been able to drop my vcore 3 notches and still remain HyperPi 32m stable.







With my old PSU (the one in my sig) with only the 4 pin 12v I was at the bare minimum for vcore (1.35v in bios) without causing BSOD's on HyperPi 32m. I don't know if its the 8 pin 12v or its the quality of PSU's that made the difference but either way I'm pretty happy.


----------



## KingT

@*DJ4g63t

*Yeah 4pin vs 8pin really makes a difference..

Amperage of your Vcore probably increased a bit so you`ve been able to use less volts..

Also Vcore depends on motherboard`s power regulation as the same CPU would use diff Vcore (LOAD) for the same OC freq on two diff mobos becouse of the diff amperage of Vcore..

CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


While we're on the vcore subject I posted a question in here a few weeks ago about increasing stability going from a 4 pin mobo 12v to an 8 pin. Well I just installed my new PSU (Antec True Power New 750w) and I'm using the 8 pin mobo 12v and so far I've been able to drop my vcore 3 notches and still remain HyperPi 32m stable.







With my old PSU (the one in my sig) with only the 4 pin 12v I was at the bare minimum for vcore (1.35v in bios) without causing BSOD's on HyperPi 32m. I don't know if its the 8 pin 12v or its the quality of PSU's that made the difference but either way I'm pretty happy.


I noticed a difference by using a dual Molex to 8pin EPS adaptor instead of using the 4pin power with mine.


----------



## B7ADE

@dennyb

I know exactly what you mean, my overclock at 4.4 was 8 hr small ftt and blend stable, passed 20 passes of linx with full mem but my cpu bsod'ed in about an hour of bad company 2...


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's why I don't waste my time with long drawn out stress testing like that. I run a 32m HyperPi and watch the screen while it runs. If I see ANY video glitches during the run I know it isn't REAL WORLD stable. Once it passes the 32m HyperPi I run the [email protected] SMP client for a couple of days or more (at least 3 work units) and go about my business. I've never run across a system that wasn't stable under these circumstances. I've seen more systems than I care to count that ran Prime, OCCT, Orthos, etc. for 24 - 48 hours or more without an error and would fall flat on their faces within minutes of strating the FH SMP Client or some Video Rendering. 3 or 4 years ago Prime, etc was the best we had to work with, but these days there are better alternatives that get the job done faster and easier.


----------



## Dilyn

I just play games and do what I normally do to see if it works fine


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's why I don't waste my time with long drawn out stress testing like that. I run a 32m HyperPi and watch the screen while it runs. If I see ANY video glitches during the run I know it isn't REAL WORLD stable. Once it passes the 32m HyperPi I run the [email protected] SMP client for a couple of days or more (at least 3 work units) and go about my business. I've never run across a system that wasn't stable under these circumstances. I've seen more systems than I care to count that ran Prime, OCCT, Orthos, etc. for 24 - 48 hours or more without an error and would fall flat on their faces within minutes of strating the FH SMP Client or some Video Rendering. 3 or 4 years ago Prime, etc was the best we had to work with, but these days there are better alternatives that get the job done faster and easier.


I totally agree. I was hung up on the P95 long drawn out stress test cause that's all I would ever read about on the forums. I've taken your advice and now run HyperPi 32m a couple times and if that passes I feel that I'm good to go. P95 seems like its way to picky/buggy. I've had oc's pass 8 hours P95 blend one day then fail in 20 minutes the next day with no changes to my bios. I've never had any problems with my oc's once they are able to pass HyperPi 32m.

I just got my sons E3300 to pass HyperPi 32m at 3.5GHz as we speak or um type lol. I'm trying to walk it up to a stable 4GHz







I got a UD3P in his rig too. God bless these boards


----------



## KingT

I roll with P95,and don`t trust anything else..

12h of SMALL FFT,12h of LARGE FFT,IBT 20runs (for temps and Vcore stability) and at the end 12h BLEND and I`m set for 24/7..

When using LLC that adds Vcore under LOAD I set my LOAD Vcore from testing as my IDLE 24/7 Vcore.

Also I throw Memtest Win ver 4.0 for 200% and call it a wrap..

Never had an issue for over a year now with my current setup..

CHEERS..


----------



## dennyb

I have never run hyperpi but I did just download it and want to try it. So I set it to 32m...4 processors.. what priority? anything else I need to know before running it?


----------



## KingT

I can run HyperPi 32 multiple times with freq beyond 4GHz (tested it ) but since I can`t finish more than 2h P95 LARGE FFT without 2nd worker failing I don`t consider it stable..

But that`s just me..

CHEERS..


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11753701*
> I can run HyperPi 32 multiple times with freq beyond 4GHz (tested it ) but since I can`t finish more than 2h P95 LARGE FFT without 2nd worker failing I don`t consider it stable..
> 
> But that`s just me..
> 
> CHEERS..


Yeah its all personal preference. I think most people just like whoring out there ridiculously long P95 tests lol. I've read quite a few threads about guys still having stability issues even though they were 12+ hours P95 stable. I do still like to use P95 blend to tune in my ref's. I just like to make sure I don't fail a P95 blend in a couple minutes and if I do I tweak the ref's to get me atleast an hour with no errors. I've had a few oc's that failed P95 blend but pass HyperPi 32m and never had an issue with them even under heavy gaming.


----------



## dennyb

I just ran it @ normal--I guess that is ok

Best=10m 30.709s CPU#01
Worst=10m38.228s CPU#03
Average time=10m 35.279s Temps=59/60/56/59

Did I win?

I corrected the average time


----------



## Dilyn

You finished the test.
Yes you won.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;11753973*
> I just ran it @ normal--I guess that is ok
> 
> Best=10m 30.709s CPU#01
> Worst=10m38.228s CPU#03
> Average time=10m 38.228s Temps=59/60/56/59
> 
> Did I win?


It completed the test so yeah I'd say you won


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11753984*
> You finished the test.
> Yes you won.


Thanks D...It's good to be the King








Thanks Dj

edit : average time was 10m35.279s I can't read my own writing very well


----------



## PapaSmurf

The thing that determines if a HyperPi test is going to be accurate or not is the video glitches. If you don't watch the screen while the test is running you won't catch them. If you get even the slightest video glitch it means the system isn't stable even if it passes the test. It took me awhile to figure that out.

The problem with long drawn out stability tests is they are a losing battle. Every time you update your system you would need to run the tests again. Windows update, time to retest. Install a new program, time to retest. Even updating your AV program means you would need to retest. With some AV programs updating more than once a day you would theoretically need to be stability testing 24/7/365. This is because all of the stress/stability testers are run from within a changing operating system. Change the system and you have changed the test platform. Add in that very few people have their computer in a closed environment any deviation in ambient room temps, humidity, dust accumulation, etc. and you've once again changed the test bed. That is why it's a waste of time running long drawn out stability tests. The legitimate reason is to win a prize of some sort. Even doing it for bragging rights is pushing it as far as legitimacy goes.

That's my opinion on the subject. Your mileage may vary, but I have yet to see a single valid argument to refute it. 100% stability on a computer is just not possible. The closest one can come is a reasonably reliable computer that gets what they need done.


----------



## dennyb

Thanks Papa, I agree with you. When I had the Q9650 I tested like crazy. BIOS updates are the worst for stability imo. This one I want stable @ 4.0GHz and the rest will just have to be eye candy coz I'm not into all of those "stable" clocks at varying speeds.

I did not notice any glitches on my screen


----------



## KingT

It doesn`t matter how and for how long you test it No machine is 100% stable..

My testing medology might be for someone overkill and at the same time for someone just not long enough..

So yeah it`s matter of personal preference..

CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11754529*
> It doesn`t matter how and for how long you test it No machine is 100% stable..
> 
> My testing medology might be for someone overkill and at the same time for someone just not long enough..
> 
> So yeah it`s matter of personal preference..
> 
> CHEERS..


Exactly. It's a matter of finding what works for you that counts. Some people just don't feel comfortable if they don't run the long drawn out tests. One has to find the balance between long enough to be thorough and short enough to be an efficient use of time. It took me a long time and a lot of testing to determine what did and didn't work. I ran the long tests, followed by the shorter tests, followed by the long tests again and again at different OC settings before I abandoned the long tests with the exception of [email protected]


----------



## 10acjed

Its pretty simple....

BSOD = Unstable
System Locks Up = Unstable

Easiest way to prevent the above two is to test your system after changes are made to the bios....
I do the prolonged tests because I have failed after 5 - 7 hours, and a bump of .0075v or a Ref tweak usually makes it go bye bye....

Im not sure I would consider an update that causes issue an unstable system... Hardware failure and driver/program conflict are two different issues... Although they appear the same...

Physical memory dump... Read your .dmp files, they tell alot more than you could imagine...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Stability is stability. It doesn't matter if it's hardware or software related, the end result is the same. Anyone who runs Linux very much knows that as a system that passes all of the stability tests in Windows may not pass them in Linux and vice versa. When you are in the middle of firefight in a game or working on a long video production you don't really care why the system crashed, you only care that you have to start over.

As for long tests, that is why I use the [email protected] SMP client after the quick tests. That will not only find problems that Prime, OCCT, Orthos, IBT, etc. won't but actually gives something back to the world.

But in the end it all amounts to what a person is comfortable with. I'm comfortable with my method.


----------



## dennyb

I am happy that the "stability" discussion is taking place because it is something we all strive for as overclockers. It is interesting to see what works for different folks. We know that there are many different paths that one can pursue to reach whatever each individual deems to be a stable platform.....and the best thing about it is no one blasts the other guy for not fully embracing the other persons methods. But that is the hallmark of the UD#3 family isn't it

Iknow, I know, I don't have 775 gear anymore but I still want to hang out with a great bunch of guys/gals.

While I'm being sentimental...here is a Christmas Card

http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/preview/flash/bws8Shell_fps24.swf?ihost=http://ak.imgag.com/imgag&brandldrPath=/product/full/el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3166187/graphic1


----------



## Kurai169

Where do you go to read the dump file from a BSOD? working on the OC on this badboy and I'm going blue right after I enter my password.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurai169;11755450*
> Where do you go to read the dump file from a BSOD? working on the OC on this badboy and I'm going blue right after I enter my password.


C:\Windows\Minidump

You will need to find a program to read them.... I have not perfected that part yet...

There are a few members here that will assist you check this section http://www.overclock.net/software-programming-coding/, post a thread, ask for assistance. And remember to Rep the kind person who helps


----------



## Kurai169

Found a reader, 0x00000003b Ntfs.sys
SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Sounds like the raid doesn't like the overclock...


----------



## DJ4g63t

I'm having all kinds of trouble trying to get my son's E3300 to pass a minute of P95 blend at 3.5GHz. I've been all over the place with the ref's and skews but still no luck. I get the same core 2 failure every test within the first minute. It can pass HyperPi 32m and 20 runs of LinX and IBT but this P95 has my panties in a bunch. I'll post up an MIT when I'm done baking cookies with my old lady and little guy







.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11755611*
> C:\Windows\Minidump
> 
> You will need to find a program to read them.... I have not perfected that part yet...
> 
> There are a few members here that will assist you check this section http://www.overclock.net/software-programming-coding/, post a thread, ask for assistance. And remember to Rep the kind person who helps


Blue Screen View is a fairly easy way to read them.


----------



## Kurai169

Blue screen view is actually what I grabbed. It pisses me off that this ram will run at 960Mhz but i cant get the fsb stable past 425. I take that back, just had a crash in WoW at 425 fsb...


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurai169;11755760*
> Found a reader, 0x00000003b Ntfs.sys
> SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
> Sounds like the raid doesn't like the overclock...


Thats a ram issue... Or a video card issue. But being your Overclocking your Ram, I would say ram..

"ntkrnlmp.exe" - if you see that file causing a crash it is the cpu being unstable.. (its also one of the most important files in windows, enough BSOD's it becomes corrupt and your OS goes bye bye







)


----------



## Kurai169

That's the screwy part, if I run the ram at 960 Mhz which is 333x2.4 and a fixed 400 Fsb, no BSOD. Rock solid. If i set the ram to 2.00D and move the fsb to 425 for instance so that the ram is only at 850Mhz BSOD.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurai169;11756465*
> That's the screwy part, if I run the ram at 960 Mhz which is 333x2.4 and a fixed 400 Fsb, no BSOD. Rock solid. If i set the ram to 2.00D and move the fsb to 425 for instance so that the ram is only at 850Mhz BSOD.


Could be a MCH issue than(it handles communication from ram-cpu), what voltage is your MCH Core?


----------



## Kurai169

I tried 1.28-1.34. never boots or BSOD right after logon.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have to use an MCH of 1.40 to run a FSB in the 400's.


----------



## 10acjed

I think I was at 1.36 or 1.38, but he is on a C2D, should be less strenuous on the MCH...

Fill out an MIT and post it with all your settings...


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11756767*
> I think I was at 1.36 or 1.38, but he is on a C2D, should be less strenuous on the MCH...
> 
> Fill out an MIT and post it with all your settings...


Dont forget he has a C0 stepping. I know my C0 stepping E8500 was a pig. It need lots of vtt and mch core to be stable at 4GHz. The extra voltages needed to jump from 3.8GHz to 4GHz was crazy on my C0.


----------



## Mxt4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11749226*
> I'm partial to putting a small amount on the cpu IHS, spreading it around with a clean credit card, then twisting the heatsink from side to side a couple of times for a heatsink like that. With that large of a difference in temps it normally means that the TIM didn't spread completely, has a thin spot, or the heatsink isn't evenly tightened. At least that's been my findings.
> 
> Or it's possible that one of the sensors in the cpu is stuck. What happens to the temps when you out it under a load? And have you tried another monitoring software package like HWMonitor or CoreTemp to see if they also see that much difference in temps?


Well im sure the heatsink is seated correctly. Ill try looking at the paste and posting pictures.
Yea i used HWMonitor and Coretemp and got exact same numbers.
If the issue is that the sensors are stuck, is there a way to fix it?
Thanks!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;11755099*
> I am happy that the "stability" discussion is taking place because it is something we all strive for as overclockers. It is interesting to see what works for different folks. We know that there are many different paths that one can pursue to reach whatever each individual deems to be a stable platform.....and the best thing about it is no one blasts the other guy for not fully embracing the other persons methods. But that is the hallmark of the UD#3 family isn't it
> 
> Iknow, I know, I don't have 775 gear anymore but I still want to hang out with a great bunch of guys/gals.
> 
> While I'm being sentimental...here is a Christmas Card
> 
> http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/preview/flash/bws8Shell_fps24.swf?ihost=http://ak.imgag.com/imgag&brandldrPath=/product/full/el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3166187/graphic1


Thanks for the Christmas card.
You know me, as long as I can get a screen shot of the benchmark, it's stable.
But your right, it's up to the person to decide what is stable for them. I stay away from the ones the crate a lot of heat so I can clock higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t;11755885*
> I'm having all kinds of trouble trying to get my son's E3300 to pass a minute of P95 blend at 3.5GHz. I've been all over the place with the ref's and skews but still no luck. I get the same core 2 failure every test within the first minute. It can pass HyperPi 32m and 20 runs of LinX and IBT but this P95 has my panties in a bunch. I'll post up an MIT when I'm done baking cookies with my old lady and little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Could be heat. What is his specs.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11757010*
> Could be heat. What is his specs.


Heat is no prob on this chip. At 3.5GHz (350x10) IBT temps top out at 45C and I can't run P95 long enough to get an accurate temp reading for that lol. The vid on this chip is 1.275


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11757010*
> You know me, as long as I can get a screen shot of the benchmark, it's stable.


Thats why I like you Guru







your a bit







like me...










My 4.5 SuperPI in last years winterwarz had lines running through it and it was glitching like mad...

Got the SS, saved it and bam... BSOD... SS counted though







Had the reinstall TinyXP though to finish my runs


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11757056*
> Thats why I like you Guru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 4.5 SuperPI in last years winterwarz had lines running through it and it was glitching like mad...
> 
> Got the SS, saved it and bam... BSOD... SS counted though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the reinstall TinyXP though to finish my runs


And that's why I like 10!
But you know...you need to ditch that CPU and grab another.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mxt4life;11756984*
> Well im sure the heatsink is seated correctly. Ill try looking at the paste and posting pictures.
> Yea i used HWMonitor and Coretemp and got exact same numbers.
> If the issue is that the sensors are stuck, is there a way to fix it?
> Thanks!


Nope. A stuck sensor is non repairable. The way to check is to run a program that puts the cpu under a fairly heavy load and see if the temp goes up on all of the cores or not. If some don't change then it's a completely stuck sensor. If one goes up a few degrees while the others go up quite a bit then it is only stuck at the low end. If all of them read within a few degrees under heavy load then don't worry about it. Idle temps are basically meaningless. What matters is load temps.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11757090*
> And that's why I like 10!
> But you know...you need to ditch that CPU and grab another.


tell me about it... Just tried to post at 4.4, went as high as 1.48 core & 1.425 vtt, BSOD before windows loads...

Im keeping an eye on the FS section.. Wont have any extra $ til after the first though..


----------



## alexanat

I was wondering if anybody was going to be selling their UD3 soon?

If so, hit me up with a PM, I'm getting interested in owning one of these again.


----------



## Kurai169

This is the stable 3.6 with ram overclocked. I have a bunch of stuff set to auto in volts since I did a cmos reset and set to optimize and then tried some boots and this worked.

CPU = E8400
Motherboard = EP45-UD3R
BIOS Version = F12
Ram = G-Skill F2-6400CL4-2GBPI-B

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.60Ghz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 100ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto or 333
System Memory Multiplier ............: Auto or 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 960
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 7
tRP..................................: 7
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 12
tWR..................................: 9
tRFC.................................: 62
tRTP.................................: 6
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore...........1.2250V..........: 1.275
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: Auto
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: Auto
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.18V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## Kurai169

These are the ranges I tried with 425 fsb.

CPU = E8400
Motherboard = EP45-UD3R
BIOS Version = F12
Ram = G-Skill F2-6400CL4-2GBPI-B

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.82Ghz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 425
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 100ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 850
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: Auto
tRCD ................................: Auto
tRP..................................: Auto
tRAS.................................: Auto

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore...........1.22500V.........: 1.30-1.40
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.20-1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50-1.61
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20-1.34
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20-1.30

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.980
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## 10acjed

Only two on there I see you could try raising is the CPU PLL up to 1.36 & the same with the MCH...

Its worth a shot, neither are in the dangerous range. But I wouldnt go to much past 1.36 PLL for just a couple hundred MHz...

EDIT: Just noticed you have 8 gigs of ram. Is that 4x2GB? If so pull 2 sticks out and try again... That could be holding you back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexanat;11757520*
> I was wondering if anybody was going to be selling their UD3 soon?
> 
> If so, hit me up with a PM, I'm getting interested in owning one of these again.


I have one should be back from RMA some time in the next 2 weeks.. I am thinking about selling it.. I will let you know...


----------



## Kurai169

I just tried leaving the ram at the 333 strap and it booted 450 fsb flawless with 1.4vcore. tried to run prime but 2 seconds later it failed on one core. So now I have a spiffy 4050Mhz validation, running hyper Pi to see if it fails, if it tests successfully then it will be WoW time as that seems to crash any clock I thought was stable Prime or no.

Yes, (4) 2Gb modules on the ram.


----------



## 10acjed

Yeah, I meant cpu term to 1.36, cpu pll should be 1.57.... Been tweaking this i5 and got confused...

Could be a spot at 425 the cpu or board just dont like... try 420 - 430 - 440


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Yeah, I meant cpu term to 1.36, cpu pll should be 1.57.... Been tweaking this i5 and got confused...

Could be a spot at 425 the cpu or board just dont like... try 420 - 430 - 440


think your i5 is weird look at my xeon and what code its only stable on


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t;11755885*
> I'm having all kinds of trouble trying to get my son's E3300 to pass a minute of P95 blend at 3.5GHz. I've been all over the place with the ref's and skews but still no luck. I get the same core 2 failure every test within the first minute. It can pass HyperPi 32m and 20 runs of LinX and IBT but this P95 has my panties in a bunch. I'll post up an MIT when I'm done baking cookies with my old lady and little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Doesn't that have the same multi as the e5200?
Are you using 12.5 x 280 ?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Mxt4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11757193*
> Nope. A stuck sensor is non repairable. The way to check is to run a program that puts the cpu under a fairly heavy load and see if the temp goes up on all of the cores or not. If some don't change then it's a completely stuck sensor. If one goes up a few degrees while the others go up quite a bit then it is only stuck at the low end. If all of them read within a few degrees under heavy load then don't worry about it. Idle temps are basically meaningless. What matters is load temps.


Alrite well I re applied thermal, and made sure that the heatsink was properly placed.

Idle temps with Hwmonitor and Real temp were : Core temps: 42 35 35 24
But for CPU temps I got : 20 19 21
Under load: Core temps: 42 38 38 40
CPU: 33 33 34

Which temp should I follow? CPU temps seem more accurate.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mxt4life;11764440*
> Alrite well I re applied thermal, and made sure that the heatsink was properly placed.
> 
> Idle temps with Hwmonitor and Real temp were : Core temps: 42 35 35 24
> But for CPU temps I got : 20 19 21
> Under load: Core temps: 42 38 38 40
> CPU: 33 33 34
> 
> Which temp should I follow? CPU temps seem more accurate.


Core temp or HWmonitor are fine, just read the Core# temps, not the CPU temp...

Can you get it to go above 42c? If so then I wouldnt be too worried as long as the others are working, one core wont overheat on its own. They all will...


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mxt4life;11764440*
> Alrite well I re applied thermal, and made sure that the heatsink was properly placed.
> 
> Idle temps with Hwmonitor and Real temp were : Core temps: 42 35 35 24
> But for CPU temps I got : 20 19 21
> Under load: Core temps: 42 38 38 40
> CPU: 33 33 34
> 
> Which temp should I follow? CPU temps seem more accurate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11764583*
> Core temp or HWmonitor are fine, just read the Core# temps, not the CPU temp...
> 
> Can you get it to go above 42c? If so then I wouldnt be too worried as long as the others are working, one core wont overheat on its own. They all will...


My last two cores never read below 41 and 40C. They go up past that with the first two though. It is not a problem.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Mxt4life, Core Temps are the sensors in the CPU itself. CPU Temps are sensors on the motherboard. The Core Temps should be more accurate. Looking at those results it appears that some of the Core Sensors are sticking and not reporting correct idle temps, but those aren't really that important. There is a 99.99999999999999% chance that the idle temps are all within 2-4 degrees of the lowest one. The load temps look excellent (notice how close they are) so you should be good to go. If it were me I would just run it and keep an eye on the load temps for a week or so and not worry about it. Idle temps are insignificant anyway. What matters is load temps as those are the ones that can exceed the max the cpu can handle. For a Q9550 anything 60C and below is fine with temps in the 60 - 70C range getting in the "keep an eye on things" range. You only need to start worrying when they go above 70C for extended periods.


----------



## Mxt4life

Thanks for all the help guys! Especially PapaSmurf, finally fully understand all this. added to your rep


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. That's what we are here for.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If any of you guys are Networking Experts could you give my internet problem thread a look see. It's really starting to drive me nuts and I could use all of the help I can.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's looking like I won't be on OCN at all for much longer. I've been warned that I need to remove my avatar and what they are considering an offending line from my sig which I refuse to do. They have all sorts of references to Christmas all over these forums and they want to bust me for having something that celebrates the one true meaning of the holiday. They let pornography, vulgarity, and profanity go, but my sig and avatar are considered not appropriate. If that is the case OCN is NOT a forum I want to have any part of.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11765878*
> It's looking like I won't be on OCN at all for much longer. I've been warned that I need to remove my avatar and what they are considering an offending line from my sig which I refuse to do. They have all sorts of references to Christmas all over these forums and they want to bust me for having something that celebrates the one true meaning of the holiday. They let pornography, vulgarity, and profanity go, but my sig and avatar are considered not appropriate. If that is the case OCN is NOT a forum I want to have any part of.


That is horse ****!!! Offending?? Really??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;11764307*
> Doesn't that have the same multi as the e5200?
> Are you using 12.5 x 280 ?
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Yes it has a 12.5 multi but right now its at 10 x 350. I didn't seem to have much luck running a high multi for some reason. I haven't had much time lately but I'll give it another go soon.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11765878*
> It's looking like I won't be on OCN at all for much longer. I've been warned that I need to remove my avatar and what they are considering an offending line from my sig which I refuse to do. They have all sorts of references to Christmas all over these forums and they want to bust me for having something that celebrates the one true meaning of the holiday. They let pornography, vulgarity, and profanity go, but my sig and avatar are considered not appropriate. If that is the case OCN is NOT a forum I want to have any part of.


That is absolutely ridiculous.
If I can't wave my Christian flag, you can't wave your Atheist flag.
Why is everyone so easily offended. Political correctness is messed up, and needs to end. I'm sick and tired of it. You cannot deny the meaning behind Christmas. Maybe they should infract everyone who says Merry Christmas. Happy Holidays is the only acceptable phrase now?


----------



## 10acjed

Thats pathetic Papa. Unbelievable some idiot reported that to a mod... Cause thats the only way they say anything, unless a vagrant violation of the TOS, they are pretty relaxed. Only time things get to this point is when member complains...

Sad really, in a community like this where we all help each other. Fly your flag, if they ban you shoot me an email so we can keep in touch - PM coming your way


----------



## Mxt4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11715659*
> Set:
> FSB freq=400MHz (425MHz for 3.6GHz)
> MCH core voltage to 1.20V
> CPU termination voltage to 1.20V
> Memory multiplier to 2.0
> Set Vcore to 1.20V (if you crash just add more Vcore)
> Set memory voltage to 1.90V
> 
> Disable EIST,C1E,SpeedStep,Virtualisation,TM function and set CPU multi to 8.5x..
> 
> I would suggest you to try these settings with CPU multi at 6x and if they boot to OS and behave stable (run Prime95 LARGE FFT for 1h) then reboot and set CPU multi to 8.5 and set Vcore to 1.20V..(add more Vcore if you crash with 425MHz x8.5 = 3.6GHz)..
> 
> Then test your OC (425MHz FSB x 8.5) with Intel Burn Test 20 runs with MAX RAM and if you pass then you`re OK..
> 
> *KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C AT ALL TIME..*
> 
> CHEERS..


So I tired this info for attempting a 3.6, kept adjusting vcore after BSOD's from prime95. I keep getting bsod's and im soon approaching 1.3v's. I then tried a 3.4 and same results. Are there any other voltages I should adjust?
Specifically which voltages and how much? Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's not uncommon to need 1.325 to 1.35vcore to really OC a Q9550. As long as temps stay under control you can push it all the way to 1.40vcore.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11765878*
> It's looking like I won't be on OCN at all for much longer. I've been warned that I need to remove my avatar and what they are considering an offending line from my sig which I refuse to do. They have all sorts of references to Christmas all over these forums and they want to bust me for having something that celebrates the one true meaning of the holiday. They let pornography, vulgarity, and profanity go, but my sig and avatar are considered not appropriate. If that is the case OCN is NOT a forum I want to have any part of.


That would be a major loss for this forum..

That is so ridicilous..

I`m not a christian but still I don`t get offended if someone says to me "Merry Christmas" or he/she has one in their sig..









Those are some stupid a** people that you`ve been dealing with there Papa..









What they would do if you had some *Illuminati* stuff in your sig oooouuu????
















@*Mxt4life*

Have you been running P95 LARGE FFT test with 6x CPU multi with my settings to see if your FSB=400/425 MHz is stable..

If you`re getting BSOD with 6x multi then you`re having other problems (possibly RAM)..

If you pass P95 with lower 6x CPU multi but fail with 8.5x multi then it`s Vcore issue..

CHEERS..


----------



## battlecryawesome

Great av, there are a few mods here that ruin this site. its the non Christians that start holy wars.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Great av, there are a few mods here that ruin this site. its the non Christians that start holy wars.


Like was said before though it's probably not a MOD but someone that reported it, that's usually how this stuff happens. I know someone reported the wonderful name for my PC, that's why I had to change it.

Oh yeah, Merry Christmas


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Like was said before though it's probably not a MOD but someone that reported it, that's usually how this stuff happens. I know someone reported the wonderful name for my PC, that's why I had to change it.

Oh yeah, Merry Christmas










Thanks Guru, you too..... And everyone else as well... I asked santa for a 4.5GHz bench run on my 760


----------



## Dilyn

I'm liking my new stuff
















Merry Christmas all!


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


That is horse ****!!! Offending?? Really??

Yes it has a 12.5 multi but right now its at 10 x 350. I didn't seem to have much luck running a high multi for some reason. I haven't had much time lately but I'll give it another go soon.


Yeah I had good results with 11-12.5 multi's. My best stable OC was at 3.75 using 12.5 multiplier. It needed over 1.3 Vcore but that was on a G41M-ES2L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Like was said before though it's probably not a MOD but someone that reported it, that's usually how this stuff happens. I know someone reported the wonderful name for my PC, that's why I had to change it.

Oh yeah, Merry Christmas










Merry Christmas to all you guys!
















:edit:
oh and I getted a Q9450 and Black Ops from "Santa"









should I get a Velociraptor or a Caviar Black or an SSD?
I'm only using 130 GB of space at the moment so how much would I need to leave open on an SSD?


----------



## DJ4g63t

Merry Christmas to all!!

The wifey got me an SSD for Christmas and I was wondering if anyone could link me to a site for dummies on how to take my OS from my hdd and put it on my ssd? I got my OS system tweaked and running how I like it and would like to avoid having to reinstall and tweak everything again on the ssd. If a fresh install on the ssd is the better way to go I have no problem doing it that way.

Thanks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


Yeah I had good results with 11-12.5 multi's. My best stable OC was at 3.75 using 12.5 multiplier. It needed over 1.3 Vcore but that was on a G41M-ES2L


Lol that was the first board I had his E3300 in but now he has a UD3P so OC'ing should be a lil easier. He's been on it all morning playing his new games at 3.5GHz (10 x 350) without a hitch but I'm thinking the FSB wall on these chips probly isn't very high compared to other dual cores. Actually I'm unsure what the max safe vcore limit is on this chip. If anyone has that info it'll be much appreciated. This chip runs super cool under the DK cooler as well even at 1.328 vcore in CPU-Z.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Merry Christmas to all!!

The wifey got me an SSD for Christmas and I was wondering if anyone could link me to a site for dummies on how to take my OS from my hdd and put it on my ssd? I got my OS system tweaked and running how I like it and would like to avoid having to reinstall and tweak everything again on the ssd. If a fresh install on the ssd is the better way to go I have no problem doing it that way.

Thanks

Lol that was the first board I had his E3300 in but now he has a UD3P so OC'ing should be a lil easier. He's been on it all morning playing his new games at 3.5GHz (10 x 350) without a hitch but I'm thinking the FSB wall on these chips probly isn't very high compared to other dual cores.


What kind of SSD is it?
And try bumping the multiplier to 11 and using 325 FSB.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


What kind of SSD is it?
And try bumping the multiplier to 11 and using 325 FSB.


Its a Corsair Force Series 40GB. Its this one here to be exact.

Corsair Force Series

Dam I didn't even notice it was a 2.5". Is that going to matter?

I'll try 11 x 325 when I get a chance. Its a lil crazy in this house right now lol.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Merry Christmas to all!!

The wifey got me an SSD for Christmas and I was wondering if anyone could link me to a site for dummies on how to take my OS from my hdd and put it on my ssd? I got my OS system tweaked and running how I like it and would like to avoid having to reinstall and tweak everything again on the ssd. If a fresh install on the ssd is the better way to go I have no problem doing it that way.

Thanks


Use the windows 7 image feature to clone your C drive to an external or another partition on an existing drive. Make a restore disk and presto--10 minutes later you are running like nothing ever happened.
Control panel>>back up your computer>>> create a system image>> follow your nose

I would scan C for malware / virus first

.[/QUOTE]


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Use the windows 7 image feature to clone your C drive to an external or another partition on an existing drive. Make a restore disk and presto--10 minutes later you are running like nothing ever happened.
Control panel>>back up your computer>>> create a system image>> follow your nose

I would scan C for malware / virus first

.


[/QUOTE]

Thanks. I would def scan for malware/virus first. Now is this way just going to backup the OS? I have more than 40GB of games pictures and what not on my HDD. After I get the OS to the SSD how can I go about removing the OS on the HDD without reformatting it and losing my games/pictures? Oh an I'm going to need the latest bios for the UD3 for the SSD right? I'm running FE right now.


----------



## Mxt4life

Should I enable LLC for less vdroop?


----------



## dennyb

Thanks. I would def scan for malware/virus first. Now is this way just going to backup the OS? I have more than 40GB of games pictures and what not on my HDD. After I get the OS to the SSD how can I go about removing the OS on the HDD without reformatting it and losing my games/pictures?[/QUOTE]

It will assuming you have a partition for your OS and "all" installed apps on said partition back up/ image everything on C Drive.

If you do not have a partition on your drive then this won't be a viable method coz you have too much data to clone to the SSD.
Pic/documents should be stored on HDD any way. Then you can just delete the old OS from the HD


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



It will assuming you have a partition for your OS and "all" installed apps on said partition back up/ image everything on C Drive.

If you do not have a partition on your drive then this won't be a viable method coz you have too much data to clone to the SSD.
Pic/documents should be stored on HDD any way. Then you can just delete the old OS from the HD


Nope I don't believe I partitioned a section on the HDD for just the OS







. All well I guess I will just do a fresh install on the SSD. To delete the old OS from the HDD would I just delete the windows folder and call it a day? Wow I sound like such a noob







Thanks for the help though I appreciate it. All I really want to do is put the OS on the SSD and play my games and store everything else on the HDD cause I've read the SSD doesn't really boost performance in gaming anyways.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Nope I don't believe I partitioned a section on the HDD for just the OS







. All well I guess I will just do a fresh install on the SSD. To delete the old OS from the HDD would I just delete the windows folder and call it a day? Wow I sound like such a noob







Thanks for the help though I appreciate it.


Yep, just delete it....and when you finally get everything installed on the SSD and configured the way you like it....be sure to image it to the HD. I update my image once a week. That way I am always current to within one week. I don't keep any pic or other copy/paste doc on my OS partition--only the OS and "installed" apps. This is why I have a 60Gb OS partition...so I can quickly restore it if anything goes amiss.


----------



## dennyb

Oh and one more thing --before you install to the SSD be sure to disconnect the data cable from the HD until the OS is on the new SSD


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Yep, just delete it....and when you finally get everything installed on the SSD and configured the way you like it....be sure to image it to the HD. I update my image once a week. That way I am always current to within one week. I don't keep any pic or other copy/paste doc on my OS partition--only the OS and "installed" apps. This is why I have a 60Gb OS partition...so I can quickly restore it if anything goes amiss.


Well since I'll be using the SSD strictly for the OS and maybe some installed apps I shouldn't have to partition a section of it for just the OS right? I'll keep the pics/docs etc on the HDD. I will def image it to the HDD after it is up to my likings. Thanks again


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Well since I'll be using the SSD strictly for the OS and maybe some installed apps I shouldn't have to partition a section of it for just the OS right? I'll keep the pics/docs etc on the HDD. I will def image it to the HDD after it is up to my likings. Thanks again


Yes-- That is the best way to do it (no Partition on SSD)...and try to update the image every week or so. Gotta run --company has arrived


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you have data on the OS drive use the Win 7 Disk Management to shrink the main partition ( C: partition), then create a second partition ( D: Data or whatever), then move your documents folder to that new partition.

To move your documents to the D drive:

1. Create a new documents folder on the D drive.
2. Right-click the new folder and click Include in Library > Documents .
3. Click Start > Documents .
4. Double-click My Documents to show its contents.
5. Drag and drop the files to the new folder.
6. Press F5 to refresh the view.
7. Under Documents Library , click locations .
8. Right-click the new folder and click Set as default save location .
9. [Optional] Click My Documents and click Remove .

Now use the image app to create an image of the C: (OS) partition to the new partition. Shut down the system, connect the SSD, boot to the Win 7 Install Disk or the Recovery Disk from the backup/image program, then restore from the image to the SSD.

Download Mini Tools Partition Wizard ISO image to create a self booting CD of Part Wizard, boot to it, then use it to hide your C: (OS) partition on the hard drive. Now boot to the SSD and make sure it is running like you want it to.

Once you verify that everything is working the way you want it to, you can delete the old C: (OS) partition from the hard drive and expand the D: (data) partition to cover the entire drive. You can use Win 7's Disk Management or the Mini Tools Partition Wizard CD to accomplish that.


----------



## Whupass1

Merry Christmas to everyone! I thank you all for what I've learned from reading your posts here... and I've read ~85 - 90% of this thread.








I truly hope that this next year is OC'ng Nirvana* for you all!!

*if there is such a thing


----------



## Mxt4life

Alrite well im almost there to finding a good stable overclock @3.4ghz. Got bsod after 10 intel burn tests and 30 minutes into OCCT.

My CPU VID is - 1.1625V, E0 stepping
FSB-400
Vcore: 1.3375 (1.29 in cpuz)
CPU term volt: 1.4
MCH: 1.24
Mem Multiplier - 2x
ICH- 1.5
PLL: 1.5
PCI - 100
Ram Volt: 1.9
Disabled : E1ST C1E Speestep Virtulization Tm function

What voltages should I change? (please let me know if I need to change one not listed)


----------



## whipple16

quick question guys....

i just got an aquaero 4.00 and it has a internal usb connection cable that is 5 pin female to 5 pin female.

im pretty sure it connect to the bottom of the 9 pin internal usb header but not sure which way goes up....

i know the layout of the cable but i cant find any info about what pins are what for the header on the board. if anyone know and could help that would be great. thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Page 32 of the Owners Manual that shipped with the motherboard has that information. The pinout for EVERY I/O connector on the board is covered with the exception of the IDE and Floppy..


----------



## whipple16

thanks as always. i looked through the manual a few times and somehow missed it!!!


----------



## 10acjed

Whats a manual?

You sound like my wife when I was putting together that desk..


----------



## AdmRose

I've searched this forum and only found comparisons to other large coolers by my question remains unanswered. My question being this:

I have the EP45T-USB3P which is functionally similar to the UD3 and I'm wondering if I can fit a Megahalems with two 140mm X 25mm fans on it in a push/pull on it without any clearance/blocking problems. Does anyone have any experience with this? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdmRose*


I've searched this forum and only found comparisons to other large coolers by my question remains unanswered. My question being this:

I have the EP45T-USB3P which is functionally similar to the UD3 and I'm wondering if I can fit a Megahalems with two 140mm X 25mm fans on it in a push/pull on it without any clearance/blocking problems. Does anyone have any experience with this? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


You will have no problems with clearance. I use 120x38mm fans with no issue.


----------



## AdmRose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You will have no problems with clearance. I use 120x38mm fans with no issue.


Do you use these fans with a Megahalems though?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mxt4life*


Alrite well im almost there to finding a good stable overclock @3.4ghz. Got bsod after 10 intel burn tests and 30 minutes into OCCT.

My CPU VID is - 1.1625V, E0 stepping
FSB-400
Vcore: 1.3375 (1.29 in cpuz)
CPU term volt: 1.4
MCH: 1.24
Mem Multiplier - 2x
ICH- 1.5
PLL: 1.5
PCI - 100
Ram Volt: 1.9
Disabled : E1ST C1E Speestep Virtulization Tm function

What voltages should I change? (please let me know if I need to change one not listed)


Blue Screens are normally Vcore or VTT. Try working with those two.


----------



## Dilyn

Time to install Windows 7









My desk... It is too short for the case! D:


----------



## bk7794

well I think something is gone on my pc. Won't overclock for crap...nothing boots....so I am wondering what it could be. I memtested my memory and just linpacking my cpu and memory right now. Stock I run flawless, but a few weeks back I was running 4Ghz and it was running like utter crap, failing left and right. And now it won't boot up at all. I have an old bios version I am gonna try to update it now, but a little worried that power might go loose. so should I use the @bios or just use the Qbios?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bk7794;11784434*
> well I think something is gone on my pc. Won't overclock for crap...nothing boots....so I am wondering what it could be. I memtested my memory and just linpacking my cpu and memory right now. Stock I run flawless, but a few weeks back I was running 4Ghz and it was running like utter crap, failing left and right. And now it won't boot up at all. I have an old bios version I am gonna try to update it now, but a little worried that power might go loose. so should I use the @bios or just use the Qbios?


Use QFlash when getting a new BIOS version









Have you tried reseting your CMOS? I had the same issue. CMOS reset fixed that problem right up.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11784473*
> Use QFlash when getting a new BIOS version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried reseting your CMOS? I had the same issue. CMOS reset fixed that problem right up.


how should I do that...Im not really up to completely taking my battery out and ripping my video card out. I just did fail safe.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bk7794;11784488*
> how should I do that...Im not really up to completely taking my battery out and ripping my video card out. I just did fail safe.


You know where the power switch cable goes into the board?
There's two prongs there. The word CMOS is nearby. Just take a flatheaded screwdriver, unplug the machine, and touch the two prongs together. Plug the PC back in and flip it on, go back into BIOS immediately and set all your settings back to how they normally are.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you don't remove the battery you can NOT do a complete bios clear. It simply can't be done as the bios circuit will always be live otherwise. If you leave the battery in you are just doing a bios reset, and yes there is a BIG difference Trying to flash the bios under these circumstances is a waste of time. My advice is to do a PROPER bios clear or just live with it the way it is.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11784539*
> You know where the power switch cable goes into the board?
> There's two prongs there. The word CMOS is nearby. Just take a flatheaded screwdriver, unplug the machine, and touch the two prongs together. Plug the PC back in and flip it on, go back into BIOS immediately and set all your settings back to how they normally are.


yeah, I see. this pc still not gonna boot. Hope nothing died.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11784568*
> If you don't remove the battery you can NOT do a complete bios clear. It simply can't be done as the bios circuit will always be live otherwise. If you leave the battery in you are just doing a bios reset, and yes there is a BIG difference Trying to flash the bios under these circumstances is a waste of time. My advice is to do a PROPER bios clear or just live with it the way it is.


alright i will do sometime during the week...huh it just did an auto recover...this pc is still refusing to boot. Why...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Doesn't boot or doesn't POST?

If it doesn't POST, power it down, unplug the PSU from the wall, press and hold the power on button down for a minimum of 15 seconds to drain the circuit boards, plug the PSU back in, then see if it boots.

If it doesn't boot it's a software problem which will more than likely require running fixing Windows.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Hey guys I'm getting ready to install my new ssd and was wondering if I'm going to need to flash to the newest bios for that? I'm running FB right now.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The FFb bios is needed to fix a Smart Command Failed Error of some sort on SandForce SSD drives. If you don't have a Sandforce drive then FE would be sufficient. Not sure how well older ones work with SSD's.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11784657*
> Doesn't boot or doesn't POST?
> 
> If it doesn't POST, power it down, unplug the PSU from the wall, press and hold the power on button down for a minimum of 15 seconds to drain the circuit boards, plug the PSU back in, then see if it boots.
> 
> If it doesn't boot it's a software problem which will more than likely require running fixing Windows.


Well it posts on stock clocks, but anything above it, it just won't boot...gets to windows and just craps out.


----------



## Dilyn

I need to install this OS...
Download faster, you bloody drivers!









Is there anything pertinent that I need to get? I plan on immediately disabling stuff as outlined in this post.
I will also be installing Windows in AHCI mode


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bk7794;11784748*
> Well it posts on stock clocks, but anything above it, it just won't boot...gets to windows and just craps out.


Then you'll need to do an actual Bios Clear which requires pulling the battery. It shouldn't take that long to do it and you'll be glad you did.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11784797*
> Then you'll need to do an actual Bios Clear which requires pulling the battery. It shouldn't take that long to do it and you'll be glad you did.


so that is definitely the problem..yeah I will do it after this youtube video.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't guarantee that is the problem, but it is one of the most likely causes and easiest to try. Until you try it you'll never know for sure.

When you do try it be sure to do it right. If you don't have a PS/2 keyboard you can try a USB Keyboard, but leave all other USB devices unplugged until you are finished. I would start with a 5 minute bios clear. If that doesn't fix your OC'ing problems leave it in the clear position overnight. I've seen it take over 48 hours to clear a really stubborn one, but those were DFI/Abit boards, not Gigabyte. 12 hours is normally enough to clear out even the most stubborn Gigabyte bios.
Quote:


> You must follow ALL of the steps. If you miss one you need to start over from step one.
> 
> Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
> Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
> Remove the Battery.
> Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
> Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
> You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
> Plug in a PS2 Keyboard.
> Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc.
> Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
> Replace the Battery.
> Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
> Press and hold the Insert Key on the Keyboard.
> Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
> Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
> When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
> Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
> Save and Exit.
> Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11784917*
> I don't guarantee that is the problem, but it is one of the most likely causes and easiest to try. Until you try it you'll never know for sure.
> 
> When you do try it be sure to do it right. If you don't have a PS/2 keyboard you can try a USB Keyboard, but leave all other USB devices unplugged until you are finished. I would start with a 5 minute bios clear. If that doesn't fix your OC'ing problems leave it in the clear position overnight. I've seen it take over 48 hours to clear a really stubborn one, but those were DFI/Abit boards, not Gigabyte. 12 hours is normally enough to clear out even the most stubborn Gigabyte bios.


Well it booted. your right it was the problem. I got it at 3.4Ghz now. Thanks alot for your help. I will have to keep this in mind. Can I ask why it does this? and why taking the battery out helps it?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bk7794;11785081*
> Well it booted. your right it was the problem. I got it at 3.4Ghz now. Thanks alot for your help. I will have to keep this in mind. Can I ask why it does this? and why taking the battery out helps it?


Think of the bios as an electro-magnet. If you don't take the battery out, unplug the PSU, and hold the power on button to drain the circuits the magnet never fully releases whatever metal it has picked up. The bios is the same way. If you don't the bios never fully releases all of the settings. If things aren't too bad you can overcome that by loading Optimized or Safe Default Settings and things will work okay, but when things really go south like they did for you here it takes a more thorough clear. I just went thru this a week or two ago and needed to leave it overnight to straighten things out.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11785191*
> Think of the bios as an electro-magnet. If you don't take the battery out, unplug the PSU, and hold the power on button to drain the circuits the magnet never fully releases whatever metal it has picked up. The bios is the same way. If you don't the bios never fully releases all of the settings. If things aren't too bad you can overcome that by loading Optimized or Safe Default Settings and things will work okay, but when things really go south like they did for you here it takes a more thorough clear. I just went thru this a week or two ago and needed to leave it overnight to straighten things out.


that is good to know...I was getting worried...now my gflops suck. I am getting like 25. Gotta adjust voltages again...probably way to much.

wow trying 4ghz now and its like impossible to get stable...atleast I got it to post but this is reall annoying, keeps getting errors on linX after like 2 passes...sometimes like just one.


----------



## Dilyn

So...
This SSD is pretty fast


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11786119*
> So...
> This SSD is pretty fast


sweet i was gonna get an intel one...but im getting a new phone instead. the WD black is sufficient for me.


----------



## Dilyn

It used to take iTunes nearly an hour to install...
It took <2 minutes.


----------



## clark_b

Dilyn did you get an agility 2 or vertex 2?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilyn

Vertex 2









A benchmark, as per request from Freak:









Also, I leave tomorrow morning (9AM) for Novi! Won't be back till Thursday. Don't burn the thread down while I'm gone!


----------



## clark_b

Nice! Have a good time man.

Well I just installed my Q9450. Its a C0 with 1.175 vid. But the temp sensor on the second core (core 1) is stuck. Should I return it or just not worry about it?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


Nice! Have a good time man.

Well I just installed my Q9450. Its a C0 with 1.175 vid. But the temp sensor on the second core (core 1) is stuck. Should I return it or just not worry about it?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Meh out of the 10 or 15 chips 775 65/45nm chips ive owned atleast 8 of them had stuck sensors its very common, nothing to worry about


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


Nice! Have a good time man.

Well I just installed my Q9450. Its a C0 with 1.175 vid. But the temp sensor on the second core (core 1) is stuck. Should I return it or just not worry about it?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


That`s a common thing on 45nm C2 chips..

I have three core sensors that can`t go below 42/40/40C respectively but they work under load when temps are higher than those..

Only 2nd core sensor is fully working..

Don`t worry about it..

CHEERS..


----------



## clark_b

Thanks guys 
Man going from a Pentium dually to this thing is a huge change. I like haha

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilyn

What a bloody great time to be sick...
Turned green while making my sandwich today. Won't be leaving for Novi, unfortunately.

Has anyone tried the Noctua thermal paste? NT-H1. I wanna turn my DK to face up because there's this massive there now and I think it'll be much better for temps if I do it, but I'm not sure how well it'll work...
Currently using AS5 I believe, as I ran out of MX-2 and I used the last bit of AS5 to affix the cooler again.


----------



## mm67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


What a bloody great time to be sick...
Turned green while making my sandwich today. Won't be leaving for Novi, unfortunately.

Has anyone tried the Noctua thermal paste? NT-H1. I wanna turn my DK to face up because there's this massive there now and I think it'll be much better for temps if I do it, but I'm not sure how well it'll work...
Currently using AS5 I believe, as I ran out of MX-2 and I used the last bit of AS5 to affix the cooler again.


I got that Noctua stuff with NH-U12P and it's actually pretty good, some reviews have it slightly beating AS5 and some say opposite. Anyway the difference is less than 1 C.


----------



## Dilyn

So it isn't crap?
Sweet I'll probably be using it then









I need to swap out the stock fan as well. It's so bloody loud!


----------



## Boereman

hey, anyone had experience with pushing a Q9400 over 450mhz on a ud3l?


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


What a bloody great time to be sick...
Turned green while making my sandwich today. Won't be leaving for Novi, unfortunately.

Has anyone tried the Noctua thermal paste? NT-H1. I wanna turn my DK to face up because there's this massive there now and I think it'll be much better for temps if I do it, but I'm not sure how well it'll work...
Currently using AS5 I believe, as I ran out of MX-2 and I used the last bit of AS5 to affix the cooler again.


I've tried many TIM's on my DK and I've found the best to be OCZ Freeze. Do you go the whole 9 yards and fill in the cracks with TIM between the heatpipes and use the 2 line method? Thats how I do it and its given me great results.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


I've tried many TIM's on my DK and I've found the best to be OCZ Freeze. Do you go the whole 9 yards and fill in the cracks with TIM between the heatpipes and use the 2 line method? Thats how I do it and its given me great results.










I like OCZ Freeze as well and I use it if I know I am going to be keeping a sink on for more then a month.
I use Arctic ceramic most of the time because I have a 14g tube and it works great for freezing or if I just need a quick test run.

For my Direct touch heatpipes I use two small lines on the pipes. Seems to fill the gaps and spreed nice.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


I've tried many TIM's on my DK and I've found the best to be OCZ Freeze. Do you go the whole 9 yards and fill in the cracks with TIM between the heatpipes and use the 2 line method? Thats how I do it and its given me great results.










I fill the gaps up between the pipes. It has given me the best results by far for this cooler. Only way to go with HDT stuff.


----------



## clark_b

Its good to use stuff with a lower viscosity on those dht coolers right?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## KingT

For TIM application on HDT cooler CLICK HERE

CHEERS..


----------



## clark_b

If anybody is in the market for a cooler Best Buy has the H70 for 79.99 and the H50 for 59.99 on their website.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;11793577*
> If anybody is in the market for a cooler Best Buy has the H70 for 79.99 and the H50 for 59.99 on their website.


Now thats a sweet deal... Pass about 5 of them to and from work....

too bad I dont have some extra $

BTW: In getting this new system put together I have found myself venturing around the forums alot more and come to realize just how great this thread is..

Papa you still here? You didnt get a religious ban yet did you?


----------



## srsparky32

guys, check out the latest shocker from my UD3P.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559053


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;11796955*
> guys, check out the latest shocker from my UD3P.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559053


Nice. I would love to see an MIT for that.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11797014*
> Nice. I would love to see an MIT for that.


basically all i did was this.

set the FSB to 520, multiplier to 8

set core voltage to 1.4v in bios.

set cpu termination to 1.38v.
set NB to 1.38v.

set my ram timings to 6-6-6-18.

set dram voltage to 2.1v (2.08 in mit)

***LOAD LINE CALIBRATION IS TURNED ON***

if anybody wants me to do a proper MIT i will do so.


----------



## PapaSmurf

So most of the settings were left on Auto?


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11797198*
> So most of the settings were left on Auto?


all but the most important settings were left on default or auto.

i had a 50ps clock skew on the cpu and a 100ps on the mch btw.


----------



## freakb18c1

nice job on 520 sparky )


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;11797660*
> nice job on 520 sparky )


thanks









im not done yet tho. going 525 then 530.


----------



## srsparky32

guys. 4.42ghz validation!! man im catching the bug quick.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559177


----------



## dennyb

@ PapaSmurf

I just ran hyperpi @ 4200 and it was smooth... I watch the second hand on the gadget clock for any distorted movement. My question is --why does it take longer to run hyperpi at a faster speed (4.2) than before at 4.0? Is that unusual? I expected a much faster time but it was noticeably slower by about 42 seconds. What say you sir?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;11798409*
> @ PapaSmurf
> 
> I just ran hyperpi @ 4200 and it was smooth... I watch the second hand on the gadget clock for any distorted movement. My question is --why does it take longer to run hyperpi at a faster speed (4.2) than before at 4.0? Is that unusual? I expected a much faster time but it was noticeably slower by about 42 seconds. What say you sir?


Sounds like it is unstable or something was running in the background.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;11798409*
> @ PapaSmurf
> 
> I just ran hyperpi @ 4200 and it was smooth... I watch the second hand on the gadget clock for any distorted movement. My question is --why does it take longer to run hyperpi at a faster speed (4.2) than before at 4.0? Is that unusual? I expected a much faster time but it was noticeably slower by about 42 seconds. What say you sir?


give it more core voltage.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That usually means that it isn't quite stable. I'm betting there were at least a couple of glitches of the HyperPi Display as well. It probably moved from side to side a small amount and possibly disappeared for a spit second a few times as well. It's stable enough to not crash, but it's off just enough that whatever error correction is there can can compensate for it which is where the slow down comes from.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11798473*
> That usually means that it isn't quite stable. I'm betting there were at least a couple of glitches of the HyperPi Display as well. It probably moved from side to side a small amount and possibly disappeared for a spit second a few times as well. It's stable enough to not crash, but it's off just enough that whatever error correction is there can can compensate for it which is where the slow down comes from.


Ok. I guess I could slow it down to 4.1 and see how it does. I did boost v-core from BIOS 1.30 to 1.3625 to get it where I thought it was smooth,but it surely was slower. I'm going to try 4.1 at the present v-core


----------



## dennyb

Rats---This chip is a big wuss. My old Q9650 was much better


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;11798758*
> Rats---This chip is a big wuss. My old Q9650 was much better


So much for "new" tech









jk. I'd have a 750 or 760 if I could afford it lol


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;11798758*
> Rats---This chip is a big wuss. My old Q9650 was much better


Hmm... i just bought a P55A-UD6, sure hope it pushes these 750's and 760's decent....

Hang in there brother.... They are all good, some just need a kick to get em just right. like im prefect at 4405.5 all day long, benching, testing and surfing the web.... the second i go to 4501.1 this thing fails bad on air and needs a little to many volts. on water she was a decent though...


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Rats---This chip is a big wuss. My old Q9650 was much better


Give it a beating denny, dont take no shiz from it.... (make sure ou have a lotes socket not a foxconn, you have to look at the socket itself, not the bracket) then beat the he** out of it...

Anyone RMA with Gigabyte before??

What does this mean?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gigabyte Email*

Dear Valued Customer,

We appreciate you being patient with us.

We have finished testing your GIGABYTE product(s) and it is (they are) being returned back to you.

Here follows the tracking number of your RMA# USA-10C0570


So is it fixed or not? Looks to be an automated response so I am thinking they fixed it...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11803037*
> Anyone RMA with Gigabyte before??
> 
> What does this mean?
> 
> So is it fixed or not? Looks to be an automated response so I am thinking they fixed it...


I have a bunch of times and they never tell me anything. In fact they just sent my $360 UD7 back to me NOT fixed and never said why or anything.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11804367*
> I have a bunch of times and they never tell me anything. In fact they just sent my $360 UD7 back to me NOT fixed and never said why or anything.


Thanks for the response...

I emailed them, got this in response..
Quote:


> Dear customer,
> 
> The motherboard has been repaired and tested.
> 
> Thank you


Guess they fixed it...


----------



## PapaSmurf

10, the one time I had to RMA a board I got the same response and received my board about a week later all fixed and working perfectly. It's been running strong since mid 2007 too.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11807706*
> 10, the one time I had to RMA a board I got the same response and received my board about a week later all fixed and working perfectly. It's been running strong since mid 2007 too.


Cool... I was just curious cause it looks like I will have to sell it, work is slow right now, boss gave us all the week off. Unfortunately its not a paid vacation...









I have an E4300 & 2GB of ddr2 800 I can test it with as well... Just that its in my better halfs computer, and you know how that goes when you start taking it apart...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Too bad you aren't up north here. I have that E2180, several sticks of DDR2-800, a couple of heatsinks, vid cards, PSU's etc. you could use to test it with. Plus you would be enjoying all of this great weather we are having.


----------



## srsparky32

trying to do 4.5ghz and 1.5V and 1.44 vtt and 1.40( even 1.42) nb will NOT boot into windows. ive gotten as far as the windows orb completely coming together and then locks up

HUGE wall right now. can anybody shine some light on this?


----------



## Dilyn

1.46v MCH


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11808222*
> 1.46v MCH


i tried that there was no improvement. VTT was at 1.46 for that as well


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;11808164*
> trying to do 4.5ghz and 1.5V and 1.44 vtt and 1.40( even 1.42) nb will NOT boot into windows. ive gotten as far as the windows orb completely coming together and then locks up
> 
> HUGE wall right now. can anybody shine some light on this?


First try your 4.5GHz settings with 6x CPU multi to boot..

When (if) you tweak them so it does boot with 6x multi and it`s "stable" then all you need to is to bump VCore to boot with 8.5x multi..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11807706*
> 10, the one time I had to RMA a board I got the same response and received my board about a week later all fixed and working perfectly. *It's been running strong since mid 2007 too*.


As far as I remember P45 chipset has been introduced in mid 2008..









So you`ve must be VIP in Gigabyte to be running it for a full year earlier than it`s official release..









If you were talking about your EP45-UD3P mobo...

CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11809712*
> As far as I remember P45 chipset has been introduced in mid 2008..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you`ve must be VIP in Gigabyte to be running it for a full year earlier than it`s official release..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were talking about your EP45-UD3P mobo...
> 
> CHEERS..


I didn't say it was a P45 board, only that it was a Gigabyte board. It was one of the first GA-P35-DS3L's. I ordered it the first day they were available here in the states.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11809798*
> I didn't say it was a P45 board, only that it was a Gigabyte board. It was one of the first GA-P35-DS3L's. I ordered it the first day they were available here in the states.


I even knew that, from about 3 - 7 pages back when you referenced it...

I only ever used evga RMA.. I had to return a GA 965 DS3 to newegg cause of DOA, but that was a breeze, they cross shipped and all... Had the replacement withing a week..

Considering the holiday Giga was pretty quick, sent it in about 2 weeks ago, should have it Monday...


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;11808164*
> trying to do 4.5ghz and 1.5V and 1.44 vtt and 1.40( even 1.42) nb will NOT boot into windows. ive gotten as far as the windows orb completely coming together and then locks up
> 
> HUGE wall right now. can anybody shine some light on this?


800/800/50/150
PCIE 101 or 102
VTT 1.40
CPU 1.55V
MCH 1.48

B7ADE Should have a full Mit for this laying around ;D


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;11809883*
> 800/800/50/150
> PCIE 101 or 102
> VTT 1.40
> CPU 1.55V
> MCH 1.48
> 
> B7ADE Should have a full Mit for this laying around ;D


whats the first line of values for? the Advanced clock section?

1.48 is toasty for MCH, are you sure that wasnt a typo?


----------



## KingT

Papa knows that I was just playin`..









CHEERS..


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;11809966*
> whats the first line of values for? the Advanced clock section?
> 
> 1.48 is toasty for MCH, are you sure that wasnt a typo?


yea advanced clock control
raising the pcie will help you get away with lower vtt








yeah 1.48v is kinda toasty. she can handle it though but would recommend putting a fan near it for sure









i used this for 535 or 540 i don't remember


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;11809966*
> 1.48 is toasty for MCH, are you sure that wasnt a typo?


I had to use 1.48V NB for 506MHz on my Pro but offcourse mobo is completely different than UD3P..

However that`s a FSB wall on this mobo (with C2Q) as going any higher regardless on vNB and VTT it won`t boot to OS..

I`d say 1.48V is OK for suicide runs..

I`ve used it up to 1.6V (with C2D) in the past and mobo is still running strong and its over 2 years old..

CHEERS..


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


whats the first line of values for? the Advanced clock section?

1.48 is toasty for MCH, are you sure that wasnt a typo?


For the skews.

1.48 is fine








North bridges are amazingly resilient...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11810038*
> For the skews.
> 
> 1.48 is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North bridges are amazingly resilient...


I was always told 1.3 was the limit on MCH with my ep45-ud3p board? Am suprised they can take so much.


----------



## Polska

Not sure if this is Logitech or Gigabyte related.

I got a Logitech g510 keyboard and I am no longer able to enter bios using it (USB). Legacy USB support is enabled in bios and the keyboard works fine otherwise. I tried 2 other usb keyboards (one being g15 v1) and a PS2 keyboard. All were able to get into the bios. I don't want to update bios unless I know for sure it would fix it. I am running F7 now.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I was always told 1.3 was the limit on MCH with my ep45-ud3p board? Am suprised they can take so much.


As long as the temps are OK the actual voltage is irrelevant. Try MCHTemp to see what they are. freak posted this quite a while ago, but it does work.

Quote:



Download both attached zip files.

Extract MCHTempBetaSetup.zip then install the file just next next your way through it.

Once the install is complete it will not open right away just close the error you get.

Extract dseo13b.zip and run the exe inside.
Next next your way through then

click sign a system file, then put in. C:\\Windows\\System32\\drivers\\Mama.sys

then go back to main screen then. and click Enable Test mode

REBOOT DONE

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...pbetasetup.zip

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...de-dseo13b.zip

mch temp only registers when it hits 46C
i like to keep it under 70C altho they are good up to around 95c
so... 65c @ load would be good, with a fan or water block on it , to get that high you need to be using around 1.58v to even see it get that high.


__________________


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Not sure if this is Logitech or Gigabyte related.

I got a Logitech g510 keyboard and I am no longer able to enter bios using it (USB). Legacy USB support is enabled in bios and the keyboard works fine otherwise. I tried 2 other usb keyboards (one being g15 v1) and a PS2 keyboard. All were able to get into the bios. I don't want to update bios unless I know for sure it would fix it. I am running F7 now.


Sounds like a defective keyboard to me. I've run across a LOT of reports of that same problem with that keyboard and absolutely no solutions found. One of the reasons I only use PS/2 keyboards.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


As long as the temps are OK the actual voltage is irrelevant. Try MCHTemp to see what they are. freak posted this quite a while ago, but it does work.

__________________


ive always been told, if the temps are low, it does not matter because if that voltage is too high then you could screw it all up.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska;11810421*
> Not sure if this is Logitech or Gigabyte related.
> 
> I got a Logitech g510 keyboard and I am no longer able to enter bios using it (USB). Legacy USB support is enabled in bios and the keyboard works fine otherwise. I tried 2 other usb keyboards (one being g15 v1) and a PS2 keyboard. All were able to get into the bios. I don't want to update bios unless I know for sure it would fix it. I am running F7 now.


try plugging the keyboard in via PS2 adapter if you have one, purple or green adapter will work, just use purple rear out obviously....

Had that issue with my keyboard, worked with the adapter, just didnt have all the functions. Works fine on new mobo via usb (all there is on this one)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;11810681*
> ive always been told, if the temps are low, it does not matter because if that voltage is too high then you could screw it all up.


Fine. Believe who you want to believe. But if you are going to follow extremely conservative advice like that you are really on the wrong forum. Sure the higher voltage might cause the hardware to deteriorate sooner than it would if you run it at the stock settings. But as long as you don't go for excessive volts for long term 24/7 usage (like 1.6v) the difference won't be significant enough to matter. Instead of it lasting 8 years it might only last 6 or 7. Do you really expect to still be using this motherboard in 6 years, let alone 8 years?


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Sounds like a defective keyboard to me. I've run across a LOT of reports of that same problem with that keyboard and absolutely no solutions found. One of the reasons I only use PS/2 keyboards.


Solved the problem. Seems that when I have the headset plugged into the keyboard (3.5mm jack) it is no longer seen as a keyboard. I remembered reading that the keyboard fooled the system into thinking it was a usd mic/headset when you used those features. So removing the headset from the jack allowed it to work normally and allowed me to get into the bios. Who would have thunk it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


try plugging the keyboard in via PS2 adapter if you have one, purple or green adapter will work, just use purple rear out obviously....

Had that issue with my keyboard, worked with the adapter, just didnt have all the functions. Works fine on new mobo via usb (all there is on this one)


tried with a PS2 adapter still didn't work at this point. The issue seems to stem from what I said above. I imagine it would also work through PS2 without the plugged in headset.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You would think they would cover that in the owner's manual/user's guide and that Logitech would have that posted on their support site.


----------



## Dilyn

Logitech is weird sometimes


----------



## yang88she

um, when I switched back to my UD, for some reason when I try to run my intel ssd toolbox, it says that my hdd doesn't support raid and won't run the utility, suggestions?

TIA!


----------



## PapaSmurf

A single drive won't run raid. You need at least two for raid.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11815063*
> A single drive won't run raid. You need at least two for raid.


Unless they've come out with 10TB hard drives...


----------



## yang88she

I'm not trying to run raid, It's my OS drive and for some reason I am unable to run the Intel add utility bc it says that my ssd doesn't support raid. Not sure if there is something I need to change in the BIOS on order to do this


----------



## srsparky32

nice thanks guys for the mch info. helps tons.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


um, when I switched back to my UD, for some reason when I try to run my intel ssd toolbox, it says that my hdd doesn't support raid and won't run the utility, suggestions?

TIA!


Have you installed the latest ich10r drivers









I use these drivers








http://downloadcenter.intel.com/deta...Name=&lang=eng


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Have you installed the latest ich10r drivers









I use these drivers








http://downloadcenter.intel.com/deta...Name=&lang=eng


What mobo drivers do they replace from the giga site? I'm going SSD and just downloaded all the newest drivers for my mobo and don't know if those you listed replace any or do I install them on top of the mobo drivers I downloaded.

Boy this SSD has really got me feeling like dummy lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


What mobo drivers do they replace from the giga site? I'm going SSD and just downloaded all the newest drivers for my mobo and don't know if those you listed replace any or do I install them on top of the mobo drivers I downloaded.

Boy this SSD has really got me feeling like dummy lol


It replaces the Intel SATA Raid Driver from the Gigabyte page. It's one version newer and is used for running in either AHCI or Raid mode. The difference between the two listed on the Intel page are only the languages supported. The first one is multi-language and the bottom one is English only. You only need one of the two and you do NOT need to install the Gigabyte supplied one first, just the one directly from Intel.


----------



## Dilyn

Can you safely install it after getting everything up and running?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Can you safely install it after getting everything up and running?


Safely install what?


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It replaces the Intel SATA Raid Driver from the Gigabyte page. It's one version newer and is used for running in either AHCI or Raid mode. The difference between the two listed on the Intel page are only the languages supported. The first one is multi-language and the bottom one is English only. You only need one of the two and you do NOT need to install the Gigabyte supplied one first, just the one directly from Intel.


Thanks Papa you da man







I guess what I'm really worried about is tweaking everything so the SSD runs at its best/fastest and since this is my first experience with an SSD I'm a little unsure.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Safely install what?


Nevermind


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's why it's best to just install the latest drivers instead of older ones then newer ones. The ones linked to above on the Intel site still aren't the latest version. The latest are 10.1.0.1008.

I would still use the Gigabyte supplied Motherboard INF driver though. It'a newer than the generic one on the Intel download site.


----------



## srsparky32

damn it. i tried the settings i was recomended for 4.5ghz and still same thing. locking up during windows orb. please telll me i didnt reach my fsb limit/cpu limit....


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's why it's best to just install the latest drivers instead of older ones then newer ones. The ones linked to above on the Intel site still aren't the latest version. The latest are 10.1.0.1008.

I would still use the Gigabyte supplied Motherboard INF driver though. It'a newer than the generic one on the Intel download site.


Ok thanks. I just downloaded that newer driver. Now my last dumb SSD question is what sata port should I use?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Did you try KingT's recommendation in this post? That should tell you if it's a FSB issue or a maxed out CPU.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Did you try KingT's recommendation in this post? That should tell you if it's a FSB issue or a maxed out CPU.


i tried that and i got all the way to the orb fully loading and then it froze. (versus it freezing before ANY of the orb builds)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Ok thanks. I just downloaded that newer driver. Now my last dumb SSD question is what sata port should I use?


Intel Port 0 (the top right hand Yellow port).


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Intel Port 0 (the top right hand Yellow port).


Nice thats what I though thanks for reassuring me







I'm going to give it a go once my son's in the shower lol. Hopefully I'll be back soon. Thanks again for all the help guys.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Intel Port 0 (the top right hand Yellow port).


Why that one?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


i tried that and i got all the way to the orb fully loading and then it froze. (versus it freezing before ANY of the orb builds)


Start tweaking the voltages there. Try backing the fsb off till you can get it stable. Also try loosening up the ram timings to 7-7-7 and/or raising the vdimm a notch since you are OC'ing the ram. See if Memtest86 from http://www.Memtest.org, not the one from Memtest86.com will run.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Nice thats what I though thanks for reassuring me







I'm going to give it a go once my son's in the shower lol. Hopefully I'll be back soon. Thanks again for all the help guys.


No problem. Someone should be around all evening to help if needed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Why that one?


From a performance standpoint it shouldn't make any difference which of the Intel (yellow) ports you use. It's more of a convenience and organization thing. I always put the boot drive on the first IDE or SATA port. Makes it easier to keep track of if you have a lot of drives attached like I do. Then I put each successive drive on the next port.

Port 0 = C: OS
Port 1 = D: 1st data
Port 2 = E: 2nd data
Port 3 = F: 3rd data 
etc.

That way if I have to disconnect or replace a cable/drive I know exactly which one is which without having to trace them back from each end. When you have 6 SATA hard drives in a small case like I do along with 2 dual slot graphics cards that area can become quite crowded no matter how much effort you put into cable management.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


No problem. Someone should be around all evening to help if needed.

From a performance standpoint it shouldn't make any difference which of the Intel (yellow) ports you use. It's more of a convenience and organization thing. I always put the boot drive on the first IDE or SATA port. Makes it easier to keep track of if you have a lot of drives attached like I do. Then I put each successive drive on the next port.

Port 0 = C: OS
Port 1 = D: 1st data
Port 2 = E: 2nd data
Port 3 = F: 3rd data 
etc.

That way if I have to disconnect or replace a cable/drive I know exactly which one is which without having to trace them back from each end. When you have 6 SATA hard drives in a small case like I do along with 2 dual slot graphics cards that area can become quite crowded no matter how much effort you put into cable management.


Ok so I'm in the bios now and everything looks good. Its sees the SSD but now do I leave the ICH Sata Control Mode set to IDE or should I change it to AHCI?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


No problem. Someone should be around all evening to help if needed.

From a performance standpoint it shouldn't make any difference which of the Intel (yellow) ports you use. It's more of a convenience and organization thing. I always put the boot drive on the first IDE or SATA port. Makes it easier to keep track of if you have a lot of drives attached like I do. Then I put each successive drive on the next port.

Port 0 = C: OS
Port 1 = D: 1st data
Port 2 = E: 2nd data
Port 3 = F: 3rd data 
etc.

That way if I have to disconnect or replace a cable/drive I know exactly which one is which without having to trace them back from each end. When you have 6 SATA hard drives in a small case like I do along with 2 dual slot graphics cards that area can become quite crowded no matter how much effort you put into cable management.


Oh alright. I was gonna say... Why is Port 0 so special XD

That's quite a good way to set it up. If I had more hard drives, it'd be a more valid reason to bother. But, seeing as I only have the two, it isn't all that hard to figure out which is which.


----------



## PapaSmurf

AHCI. Otherwise it becomes a pain in the you know what to change it later.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


AHCI. Otherwise it becomes a pain in the you know what to change it later.


Ok so I should also change the onboard sata/ide ctr mode to AHCI as well? Are there any other settings in the bios I need to tweak to run in AHCI? How about once windows is installed is there anything I need to know about running in AHCI mode?


----------



## PapaSmurf

The onboard SATA/ide setting midway down the screen is for the jMicron Controler (purple) ports. Unless you have something attached to them I would just leave them at IDE. You only need to change the top SATA/AHCI Mode setting to AHCI as this is the one for the Intel Controller (yellow) ports.


----------



## Dilyn

Once you switch the board to AHCI, install Windows.
Windows will automatically do all the driver installation for you. No further work required.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Once you switch the board to AHCI, install Windows.
Windows will automatically do all the driver installation for you. No further work required.


But it won't install the LATEST drivers which provide optimal performance. Windows just installs generic drivers that allow you to run in low performance mode.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


But it won't install the LATEST drivers which provide optimal performance. Windows just installs generic drivers that allow you to run in low performance mode.


I got the latest driver you posted earlier. I will install that once I intall/load windows.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


But it won't install the LATEST drivers which provide optimal performance. Windows just installs generic drivers that allow you to run in low performance mode.


Windows will install AHCI drivers regardless, which was my point, but yes.
Generic drivers are what Windows does best


----------



## PapaSmurf

I gotcha. No need for the old XP/W2K F6 floppy drive AHCI driver madness to go through.


----------



## KingT

I`m DRUNK AS F*** and I don`t know what you`re talking about..

CHEERS..


----------



## Dilyn

Thank God I missed that one. 
I've read about that mess. Relieved I missed it.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Well that was odd. I got two disc errors trying to load to the cd rom hhmm. The 3rd restart loaded it just fine. I don't know what that was all about. Should I be concerned? I mean I'm installing windows as I type this so I guess its ok.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I`m DRUNK AS F*** and I don`t know what you`re talking about..

CHEERS..










LOL!! Tonights my night off. I've been on vacation for 8 days already and I've had enough beers to drowned a horse and I still have 4 days left of vacation


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


LOL!! Tonights my night off. I've been on vacation for 8 days already and I've had enough beers to drowned a horse and I still have 4 days left of vacation










Drink all you can as I have in the first place....









I`m in Swiss drunk as hell man..

Vodka got the best of me..

CHEERS....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Thank God I missed that one. 
I've read about that mess. Relieved I missed it.


It wasn't that bad for the most part. Most of us just integrated the SATA/Raid drivers into the actual W2K and XP install disks to make it easier.

Intel did drop the ball on one or two series of boards though. They didn't have a floppy or IDE controller at all and the SATA controller was configured to AHCI by default in the bios. There was no PS/2 port on the board with the bios set to not recognize a USB keyboard by default. That left you with a board you couldn't get into the bios on to change the settings and no way to install an OS on it without modifying the install disk itself. They came out with a bios update that enabled USB Keyboard support and IDE mode by default, but without a floppy controller it was a real pain to flash to it at first because you couldn't boot from a USB flash drive (that was disabled in the bios by default), there wasn't a Windows flash utility, and you couldn't flash from an optical drive in AHCI mode. One of the biggest screwups in computing history.


----------



## Dilyn

What astonishes me is that you still maintain to type with the same grammatical coherency as usual and can still end all your posts in the usual way.
If you hadn't told me, I would never have guessed you were drunk.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It wasn't that bad for the most part. Most of us just integrated the SATA/Raid drivers into the actual W2K and XP install disks to make it easier.

Intel did drop the ball on one or two series of boards though. They didn't have a floppy or IDE controller at all and the SATA controller was configured to AHCI by default in the bios. There was no PS/2 port on the board with the bios set to not recognize a USB keyboard by default. That left you with a board you couldn't get into the bios on to change the settings and no way to install an OS on it without modifying the install disk itself. They came out with a bios update that enabled USB Keyboard support and IDE mode by default, but without a floppy controller it was a real pain to flash to it at first because you couldn't boot from a USB flash drive (that was disabled in the bios by default), there wasn't a Windows flash utility, and you couldn't flash from an optical drive in AHCI mode. One of the biggest screwups in computing history.


I think a little piece of me just died.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


What astonishes me is that you still maintain to type with the same grammatical coherency as usual and can still end all your posts in the usual way.
If you hadn't told me, I would never have guessed you were drunk.
I think a little piece of me just died.


That`s how we do it..

Keeping it real all the time..

I guess I`m Vodka proof ridah..

CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Well that was odd. I got two disc errors trying to load to the cd rom hhmm. The 3rd restart loaded it just fine. I don't know what that was all about. Should I be concerned? I mean I'm installing windows as I type this so I guess its ok.


Not all that uncommon on Vista and Win 7, especially if one is using a disk they burned themselves from a downloaded file, and yes there are legal downloads. Also not uncommon for actual MS supplied disks if they are smudged, scratched, etc. or a dirty DVD drive.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


*Well that was odd. I got two disc errors trying to load to the cd rom hhmm*. The 3rd restart loaded it just fine. I don't know what that was all about. Should I be concerned? I mean I'm installing windows as I type this so I guess its ok.

LOL!! Tonights my night off. I've been on vacation for 8 days already and I've had enough beers to drowned a horse and I still have 4 days left of vacation










Are you using a SATA optical drive?

If so, you might be better off plugging it into "one of the other two SATA ports"! And running them in IDE mode


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Are you using a SATA optical drive?

If so, you might be better off plugging it into "one of the other two SATA ports"! And running them in IDE mode










That's also a possibility. I always run my optical drives on the jMicron controller (purple ports), but I've rarely noticed a difference between AHCI and IDE mode though. Normally it's a disk quality issue.


----------



## KingT

I`ve got love for my homies,the OCers and benchers..

AND if you`re OCer you better stay strapped..

Mot***F**** F**K the world..

CHEERS..


----------



## DJ4g63t

Well I'm up and running







Now on with the tweaking


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's also a possibility. I always run my optical drives on the *jMicron controller* (purple ports), but I've rarely noticed a difference between AHCI and IDE mode though. Normally it's a disk quality issue.


jMicron, that's the one









I'm sure I've read people having problems with optical drives and AHCI








And I think I did, so moved it. And it's all good









edit, It's Alive


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


jMicron, that's the one









I'm sure I've read people having problems with optical drives and AHCI








And I think I did, so moved it. And it's all good









edit, It's Alive










That's mostly with older optical drives and chipsets like the 975, 965, and earlier. It's also more common on ICH controllers that don't have an M or an R at the end as they don't actually support the AHCI specification fully. It's rare to have a problem on an ICH8R or M, ICH9R or M, or ICH10R or M like it is on the plain jane ICH8 or ICH9. It's a crapshoot with an ICH7 or earlier controller.


----------



## whipple16

im looking to get a external usb floppy drive to use for flashing/saving bios on my UD3P and my GTX 470

just wondering if anyone has suggestions on what to get and what plays nice with these boards.

i have read a lot that there compatibility issues with different models of drives and boards so just wondering what works for you guys. thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16;11843565*
> im looking to get a external usb floppy drive to use for flashing/saving bios on my UD3P and my GTX 470
> 
> just wondering if anyone has suggestions on what to get and what plays nice with these boards.
> 
> i have read a lot that there compatibility issues with different models of drives and boards so just wondering what works for you guys. thanks


A small USB Flash drive would be a lot easier to use. Would only cost you about $5 as opposed to buy the floppy drive and disks.


----------



## Dilyn

Yeah I think everyone here uses a flash drive now.
TwoCables used to use a floppy drive, but we set him straight


----------



## PapaSmurf

I still use a Floppy Drive for bios flashing, but it's a regular one since I always include one in every system I build. I don't like using USB Floppy Drives for bios flashing (or anything else for that matter). If you don't have a regular Floppy Drive in your computer then just use the USB Flash Drive instead.


----------



## whipple16

thanks guys.. i just bought a 8GB flash drive and if i really want to ill just grab a internal floppy and just reboot and plug it in if i want to flash that way....


----------



## 10acjed

*happy new year, I hope 2011 is a fun & prosperous year for you all*


----------



## KingT

Happy New year..
*CHEERS..*


----------



## Dilyn

27 minutes late, but I wish you all a happy new year (based on EST







).


----------



## PapaSmurf

Still 25 minutes to go for me.


----------



## blaze0079

Am happening a problem where i cant use any intel raid drivers above 9.6.0.1014, because they cause shuttering and freezes. is anyone does anyone else having this problem. My raid rom version is 8.0.0.1039 if that matters.


----------



## sintricate

Anyone feel like helping me get my Q9550 stable at 4GHz+? I've been running at 3.8GHz for most of this year and I'm bored









mit attached, if a setting isn't displayed, it's either on auto or whatever default would be.

I was running 3.8GHz at 1.225vcore in the bios. I set it to 1.3v to see if I could hit 4GHz but Prime fails blend test almost immediately at 4GHz. At 3.8GHz my ram was at 1075, I changed the multi and now it's at 942.

Blend test fail within a minute or two but small FFTs test runs for a while (i actually ended it before it could fail).

I know this CPU has a lot of room left in it if it can run 3.8GHz on such low voltage.


----------



## dennyb

Try bumping the CPU Term to 1.28 and the MCH Core to 1.30. You will want to keep vtt between .02 and .04 v lower than V-core

The MCH will help especially in blend --so 1.300 is appropriate for the 471 FSB you are after


----------



## sintricate

Trying it now, be back with results...

edit: Just changed settings, testing now... I'll report back as soon as I fail prime


----------



## sintricate

Failed blend after 2 min


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Failed blend after 2 min











Ok, the best way I found to get stable is to first settle the CPU portion of the clock by adjusting the V-core/Term until stability is reached in sm fft. Keep in mind that vtt should be about .02/.04v lower than V-core--generally speaking.

Then when the sm fft is correct --move on to blend adjusting the Mch Core to achieve stability.


----------



## sintricate

When should I worry about the MCH being too high? For some reason, this chip isn't budging for me. I went up a few bumps on Vcore/term and MCH and I failed blend, although after more time in prime.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


When should I worry about the MCH being too high? For some reason, this chip isn't budging for me. I went up a few bumps on Vcore/term and MCH and I failed blend, although after more time in prime.


I'm not really sure about the max limit for MCH but I would not worry about using 1.36/1.38 if I needed it

Also be sure the RAM is under clocked or @ manu specs and the DRAM Volts are correct


----------



## Dilyn

I've used 1.46 on MCH to stabalize at times.

Really, you're good well past 1.5v. Those things are tanks and can take a helluva beating.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I'm not really sure about the max limit for MCH but I would not worry about using 1.36/1.38 if I needed it

Also be sure the RAM is under clocked or @ manu specs and the DRAM Volts are correct


I'm starting to think it's just not going to happen. I went up to 1.4 and still failed. I'm giving up. I went up to 4.5GHz on an E8400 on this same board without this much MCH. I guess it's not the same though. It shouldn't take this much more voltage for 200MHz.


----------



## Dilyn

The E8400 is an amazing overclocker. Don't expect the same results.

I'll check out your MIT.

EDIT
Some thoughts:
LLC: Enabled
Vcore: 1.35v
Term: 1.34v (like Denny said)
MCH core: 1.36v
CPU and MCH Refs: Auto

Try messing around with the skews... Dunno what exactly, as I don't need to mess with them and never have, but someone else around this thread has an idea.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


The E8400 is an amazing overclocker. Don't expect the same results.

I'll check out your MIT.


Yeah I'm not expecting 4.5GHz but I mean if this thing can do 3.8GHz at 1.12v, why is it not going 200MHz higher with such a bump in voltage.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mV ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 800mV ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ TURBO]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400 ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 942 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ ENABLED]
CPU Vcore [ 1.18750v ]......................[ 1.3500 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.34 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.500 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ [email protected] 1.20VTT] OR AUTO

MCH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.32 ]
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.800 @ 1.20VTT ] OR AUTO
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ]...................[ 0.900 ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]...................[ 1.500 ]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.100 ]

DRAM Voltage [ 1.800 ]...................[ 2.100 ]
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...................[ AUTO]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ AUTO]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ AUTO]


should pass EASY with this


----------



## Dilyn

See my edit.

LOOK IT'S FREAK


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blaze0079*


Am happening a problem where i cant use any intel raid drivers above 9.6.0.1014, because they cause shuttering and freezes. is anyone does anyone else having this problem. My raid rom version is 8.0.0.1039 if that matters.


I have the same problem on mine. The main reason to use a newer one than 9.6.0.014 is with SSD's. Otherwise I wouldn't worry about it and use whichever one is the most stable for you.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


should pass EASY with this


Is it really necessary to have my RAM at 2.1v? I used your settings and it's running prime fine on blend so far. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## dennyb

Absolutely on the 2.1V for RAM---that is where the problem is. Now you should be able to run with the settings from freak or the ones i gave you


----------



## sintricate

2.1v ... Really? It's 1.8 stock. It's working so far though.


----------



## Dilyn

Stock as in default in BIOS or stock as in what the RAM is said to run at?


----------



## dennyb

^^^^^This^^^^^big difference. my old BlackPii was 1.800 in BIOS but needs to have 2.1v to run @ manu specs


----------



## Dilyn

Just Google searched his RAM and I see that on G.SKILL's site it recommends 1.8v-1.9v.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Just Google searched his RAM and I see that on G.SKILL's site it recommends 1.8v-1.9v.


ah, then 2.0 should be plenty ----if the 1.9 doesn't do it


----------



## Dilyn

Exactly.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


2.1v ... Really? It's 1.8 stock. It's working so far though.


Either look at what it says on the sticker on the ram's heatsinks, look up the specs for that ram, or use CPU-Z to see exactly what the proper vdimm is for it at the speed you are running it at. Most ram that is capable of running faster than 800MHz will default to 800 @ 1.8v to make sure you can post and get into the bios where you set the ram's voltage, timings, and speed according to it's capabilities.

If it's this ram, then yes it SHOULD be able to run at that speed at 1.8v or 1.9v. Notice I said SHOULD. That doesn't mean that it will. Try bumping it up a notch or two and see how it does. 2.0-2.1v won't hurt it as long as there is some air flow in the case.

And how do you know it's working so far? Have you run a memory test using http://memtest.org to verify that isn't what is causing Prime to fail?


----------



## freakb18c1

What you do is build a base line. get it stable 1st then start taking it down little by little


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Stock as in default in BIOS or stock as in what the RAM is said to run at?










1.8-1.9v is what is recommended by gskill for 1100MHz.

edit: Prime just stopped a few min ago.









I've found (with memtest) that this set of ram will go as high as 1174MHz before any errors. I've gone back to 3.8GHz, just going to leave it at that. I didn't need to hit 4GHz+ but I was bored. [email protected] is fine I suppose.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Got my new year off to a rousing start. Had the you know what scared out of me when the UD3P shut down like the power cord was unplugged about 12:02AM. Checked the power cord, the switch, tried jumping the mobo contacts and no go. Switched the drives to the 965P-DS3 and got back online in about 20 minutes with the ram and one of the vid cards from the EP45. Left the EP45 unplugged with the cmos battery out and the cmos clear jumper in place overnight and still nothin' this am. Pulled the psu out, took the cover off, and found a couple of bulging caps. Didn't have an extra 24pin psu laying around so I hooked up an old 20pin Antec SmartPower 450 and the beast fired right up. Haven't had a chance to try any overclocking yet, but all of the drives are okay, both vid cards are fine, and the ram is fine so I might have gotten off lucky. Now have to decide whether to replace the caps in the Antec 550 or save up for a new PSU. I've replaced a lot of caps in my day so that doesn't worry me, just not sure if it's worth it to try and fix one that old instead of just replacing it.

Oh. Decided it's better to replace that pair of shorts if you know what I mean.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Well it looks like the Antec 550 is toast. Once I got into it a bit more I found there were 3 bulging and/or leaking caps. I walked up to Rad Shack and got some new ones and soldered them in, but that didn't fix it. I had it jumpered to run without connecting it to a mobo (just a fan) and as soon as I powered it up I heard a nice pop, saw a couple of sparks, then some smoke. Unpluged it, then took the cover back off. The scorch marks were on the other side of the board from where I soldered in the new caps. I'm thinking I got lucky that the caps went when they did instead of the other components which might have taken out my mobo, ram, cpu, or other items.

I can't complain though. I bought it used for $30 from the old DFI-Street Forums several years ago when I had my DFI NF4 S939 board so I got my monies worth out of it. I can use two of the new caps to fix one of my Flat Panel Monitors so I'm really only out about a buck and a half and some time to try the repair.

Oh well. Time to start saving for a new PSU and start running with less of an OC.


----------



## B7ADE

Well, the UD3R bit the dust early morning today at 5 am while I was watching a movie. The 8pin connector fizzled and caught on fire and now it is stuck onto the socket on the motherboard. Luckily(hah) I was using a 8 pin cable extender so I didn't lose the PSU 8 pin connector. The wires were totally burnt and tasted like charcoal.

I did have the UD3P so I popped that in this afternoon and now everything is up and running. Will start OCing tomorrow.

Pics of said destruction.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Had something similar happen to my GA-965P-DS3 a couple of years ago. I was able to get the plug out and solder the wires from a 4pin extension directly to the pins and have been using the board ever since. I would have just replaced the pins but the socket itself was damaged as well. I soldered the other end of the extension to the psu wires so in the end everything still works.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11859453*
> Had something similar happen to my GA-965P-DS3 a couple of years ago. I was able to get the plug out and solder the wires from a 4pin extension directly to the pins and have been using the board ever since. I would have just replaced the pins but the socket itself was damaged as well. I soldered the other end of the extension to the psu wires so in the end everything still works.


Yea, I'll probably end up doing something like that not in a real rush or anything right now.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B7ADE*


The wires were totally burnt and *tasted *like charcoal.


ಠ_ಠ

Sucks


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Ok, I managed to get my E7300 to 3Ghz but now I'm a bit lost.

here. In the BIOS

Current settings are:

CPU clock ratio - 10
CPU host clock control - Enabled
CPU Host Freq - 300
PCI Express freq - Auto
C.I.A.2 - disabled

DRAM settings
Performance Enhance - Turbo
(G) Frequency latch - Auto
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) - 2.66D
Memory Freq - 800 - 800
DRAM timing selectable (SPD) - Auto

Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Vcore - 1.20000V 
CPU Termination - 1.200V 
CPU PLL - 1.500V 
CPU Reference - 0.760V

MCH Core - 1.100V 
MCH Reference - 0.760V 
MCH/DRAM reference - 0.900V 
ICH I/O - 1.500V 
ICH Core - 1.100V

DRAM Voltage - 1.00V 
DRAM - Termination - 0.900V 
Channel A Reference - 0.900V 
Channel B Reference - 0.900V



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## freakb18c1

ah found some old screen shots

4.0ghz 8x500










800/800/0/50
pcie 100
cpu ref @ 0.800 @ 1.20vtt
mch 0.800 @ 1.20vtt


----------



## Devon

wow running good! ^


----------



## Dilyn

@Captain_cannonfodder

Needs moar vcore, term, MCH.

Set PCIe Frequency to 100 (auto isn't really all that great, you might be overvolting it which would make you unstable). 
Set vcore to 1.3v and term to 1.28v. Set all refs to auto (MCH and CPU). MCH core to 1.28v. See what happens...

Check out the link in my sig to My M.I.T. Settings to see what I did with mine.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Ok, I managed to get my E7300 to 3Ghz but now I'm a bit lost.

here. In the BIOS

Current settings are:

CPU clock ratio - 10
CPU host clock control - Enabled
CPU Host Freq - 300
PCI Express freq - Auto 1*00*
C.I.A.2 - disabled

DRAM settings
Performance Enhance - Turbo
(G) Frequency latch - Auto
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) - 2.66D * 2.00D*
Memory Freq - 800 - 800
DRAM timing selectable (SPD) - Auto

Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Vcore - 1.20000V 
CPU Termination - 1.200V 
CPU PLL - 1.500V 
CPU Reference - 0.760V

MCH Core - 1.100V 
MCH Reference - 0.760V 
MCH/DRAM reference - 0.900V 
ICH I/O - 1.500V 
ICH Core - 1.100V

DRAM Voltage - 1.00V *1.80v* unless it is the C4 version where you'll need to set it to 2.1v
DRAM - Termination - 0.900V 
Channel A Reference - 0.900V 
Channel B Reference - 0.900V


Start with making the changes in *Red* above. Then start raising the FSB 10MHz increments and run an 4m HyperPi. If that passes, increase another 10 and run HyperPi again. Keep doing this until it fails, then increase the vcore a couple of notches and test again. If it passes keep increasing the fsb in increments of 5 and keep testing. Keep doing this till it doesn't pass, then raise the vcore again. Keep track of how liong HyperPi takes. When it starts taking longer, you've probably hit your peak OC. Run a 32m HyperPi to make sure it passes. Once the ram is running over 820MHz or so you'll probably need to increase the vdimm a notch or two to allow it to OC, but I have a feeling you'll max out the cpu well before that happens.

Be sure to read this thread on voltages on that board. That will help you with tweaking the various voltages along the way.

At this point fill out an MIT and post it back here and someone will give you some other things to try.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

How do I fill out an MIT?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Download it from the link in my sig, open it in a text editor, enter in your specific information, then paste it into a post here using the ADVANCED Editor and change the font to Courier New to retain the formatting so it's easier to read. This is an old one of mine to show you what I'm talking about. I don't have one for an E7300.

CPU = Q9550 EO
Motherboard = EP45 UD3P v1.6
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = 2x2GB G-Skill PC2-8500 (the blue ones) F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00 (471x8.5)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control...............: Unchanged

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 7
tRP..................................: 7
tRAS.................................: 20

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........1.2250V..........: 1.325 (1.296 win load)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.823

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.903
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.15
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.08
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.91
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11861633*
> ಠ_ಠ
> 
> Sucks


I like to put random stuff in my mouth...

And Captain CF there is a link for the MIT in Papa Smurf's sig.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

CPU Clock Ratio - 10x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio - +0.0
CPU Freq - 3.45GHz (345x10)

***Clock Chip control***
CPU Host clock control - Enabled
CPU Host Freq (MHz) - 345
PCI Express Freq (MHz) - 100
C.I.A.2 - Disabled

***DRAM performance control***
Performance Enhance [Turbo]
(G) MCH frequency latch [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) [2.00D]
Memory Freq (MHz) 800 690
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) [ Manual]

CAS Latency Time - 5
tRCD - 5
tRP - 5
tRAS - 18

***Motherboard Voltage Control***

>>>CPU

Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Vcore - 1.20000V [1.27500V]
CPU Termination - 1.200V [1.200V]
CPU PLL - 1.500V [1.500V]
CPU Reference - 0.760V [0.760V]

MCH Core - 1.100V [1.160V]
MCH Reference - 0.760V [0.760V]
MCH/DRAM reference - 0.900V [0.900V]
ICH I/O - 1.500V [1.500V]
ICH Core - 1.100V [1.100V]

DRAM Voltage - 1.800V [1.900V]
DRAM - Termination - 0.900V [0.900V]
Channel A Reference - 0.900V [0.900V]
Channel B Reference - 0.900V [0.900V]

These are the settings I have to make this overclock. I had a thread going on /g/. It boots into Windows but it fails the Intel Burn test when set to Maxium stress. It always fails after 2 runs.


----------



## Dilyn

Download Prime95 or Orthos and do a round of Small FFTs and see what happens.
I suggest keeping the CPU Term within .02-.04v of the vcore.
MCH Core should be ~1.26v.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

So What settings to I need for the CPU Termination? And does MCH really need to be that high?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try raising the VCore another notch or two. And what is the VID of your E7300? You can find that in CoreTemp or by looking at the default vcore set in the bios when you have EIST, C1E, and CIA2 disabled (but you should have those disabled if you are overclocking anyway). CPU-Z will NOT tell you what the VID is.

And listen to what Dilyn tells you. He fought an E7300 for awhile and knows them quite well.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;11864882*
> So What settings to I need for the CPU Termination? And does MCH really need to be that high?


CPU Term is really simple. Vcore to 1.3v and Term to 1.28, set your CPU ref and MCH ref to auto.
MCH is good up to 1.5v+. Those things can withstand a LOT. I've gone up to 1.46v before and never had any issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11864929*
> And listen to what Dilyn tells you. He fought an E7300 for awhile and knows them quite well.


Those things are little monsters


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

It has a VID of 1.2V

The Current settings as I'm in the BIOS at the moment are.

Vcore - 1.27500V
CPU Termination - 1.260V _(I cant get close to the Vcore without going over it to 1.280V)_

CPU PLL - 1.500V
CPU reference - 0.798V


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11864783*
> I suggest keeping the CPU Term within .02-.04v of the vcore.


On LGA775 there`s no such thing as keeping VTT lower than Vcore..

I`m running my Q9550 with Vcore=1.30v and FSB/VTT termination =1.30V as well for over a year and still ROCK SOLID like it has been from day one..

For 45nm CPU I wouldn`t recommend FSB/VTT termination voltage over 1.40V for 24/7 usage..

There was a guy on xtremesystems that ran couple of his E8400`s with VTT/FSB=1.6V for days 24hours a day full load and still CPU`s survived hands down..

CHEERS..


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;11865011*
> It has a VID of 1.2V
> 
> The Current settings as I'm in the BIOS at the moment are.
> 
> Vcore - 1.27500V
> CPU Termination - 1.260V _(I cant get close to the Vcore without going over it to 1.280V)_
> 
> CPU PLL - 1.500V
> CPU reference - 0.798V


Term goes up in increments of .02 so just get as close as you can mate









Now go try and run a Small FFTs test using Prime95 (64-bit or 32-bit depending on your OS, guessing it's x64?) or Orthos (I personally use Orthos).
Or do a Hyper Pi run and see how that works. Several of us use that for stability checking (very quick stability checking).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11865075*
> On LGA775 there`s no such thing as keeping VTT lower than Vcore..
> 
> I`m running my Q9550 with Vcore=1.30v and FSB/VTT termination =1.30V as well for over a year and still ROCK SOLID like it has been from day one..
> 
> For 45nm CPU I wouldn`t recommend FSB/VTT termination voltage over 1.40V for 24/7 usage..
> 
> There was a guy on xtremesystems that ran couple of his E8400`s with VTT/FSB=1.6V for days 24hours a day full load and still CPU`s survived hands down..
> 
> CHEERS..


I usually try to keep that ratio going, but you don't HAVE to abide by it. That's for sure.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

right, I did what you said. Raised the Vcore to 1.3v and Term to 1.28V then changed the CPU Ref and MCH Ref to Auto. Now going to run Orthos.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;11865011*
> It has a VID of 1.2V
> 
> The Current settings as I'm in the BIOS at the moment are.
> 
> Vcore - 1.27500V
> CPU Termination - 1.260V _(I cant get close to the Vcore without going over it to 1.280V)_
> 
> CPU PLL - 1.500V
> CPU reference - 0.798V


With a VID of 1.2 you should be fine with a vcore of 1.3 to 1.325 (maybe even 1.35 or more) as long as you have good enough cooling. I haven't used one of those Titan Fenrir Evo's, but from the review I looked at I think you should be covered there.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11865156*
> With a VID of 1.2 you should be fine with a vcore of 1.3 to 1.325 (maybe even 1.35 or more) as long as you have good enough cooling. I haven't used one of those Titan Fenrir Evo's, but from the review I looked at I think you should be covered there.


The Evo should be adequate enough. Hell, I ran my E7300 at 1.38v vcore with my AF7 Pro









Let us know how the tests go mate


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Is there a later version of Orthos? All google is bringing up is a download from OCN from 06.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Probably not, but that one works just fine.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Decided to run Prime 95, Small FFT's. How do I know if it fails?


----------



## PapaSmurf

It will either note a failure or error in one or both of the windows or the system will blue screen.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

So far its passed the 8K and 10 tests.


----------



## xxrabid93

Some of these results are a bit old (summer), but i only recently joined OCN. I assume this thread is all things ep45-ud3, not just stability. And i have an EP45-UD3P that i bench with. And it loves quads.









5x WR and 1x 5th place with q9300 on HWBot ON AIR:

CPUZ #1: http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/1088580_xxrabid93_cpu_z_core_2_q9300_2.5ghz_4164.26_mhz - I bet with mobo under water or subzero and cpu subzero, i could hit 600x7.5.









Pifast #1: http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/1019323_xxrabid93_pifast_core_2_q9300_2.5ghz_24.99_sec

SuperPi 1m #1: http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/1036313_xxrabid93_superpi_core_2_q9300_2.5ghz_12sec_656ms

Wprime 32m #1: http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/1019321_xxrabid93_wprime_32m_core_2_q9300_2.5ghz_9sec_951ms

Wprime 1024m #1: http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/1019322_xxrabid93_wprime_1024m_core_2_q9300_2.5ghz_5min_18sec_351ms

SuperPi 32m #5: http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/1039992_xxrabid93_superpi_32m_core_2_q9300_2.5ghz_12min_28sec_297ms

The cpuz was on cold air, the rest on normal air. I actually did run some of the benches while under cold air, and got better results, but never got around to posting them up to HWBot, seeing as i already have the records (and it's not like they were insanely better anways).

Oh, i also am benching right now with a q6600. No spectacular results yet, but i have posted some to HWBot. And i'm hoping i can really crank on it when(if) it goes subzero.

I hope this is appropriate for this thread, bear with me, i'm new.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Prime95-

Worker 1 - 83 tests in 1 hour, 48 minutes - 0 errors and 0 warnings.
Worker 2 - 93 tests in 1 hour, 48 minutes - 0 warnings and 0 errors.


----------



## PapaSmurf

What kinda temps are you getting and what are the ambient room temps?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxrabid93;11866081*
> Some of these results are a bit old (summer), but i only recently joined OCN. I assume this thread is all things ep45-ud3, not just stability. And i have an EP45-UD3P that i bench with. And it loves quads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5x WR and 1x 5th place with q9300 on HWBot ON AIR:
> 
> CPUZ #1: http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/1088580_xxrabid93_cpu_z_core_2_q9300_2.5ghz_4164.26_mhz - I bet with mobo under water or subzero and cpu subzero, i could hit 600x7.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pifast #1: http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/1019323_xxrabid93_pifast_core_2_q9300_2.5ghz_24.99_sec
> 
> SuperPi 1m #1: http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/1036313_xxrabid93_superpi_core_2_q9300_2.5ghz_12sec_656ms
> 
> Wprime 32m #1: http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/1019321_xxrabid93_wprime_32m_core_2_q9300_2.5ghz_9sec_951ms
> 
> Wprime 1024m #1: http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/1019322_xxrabid93_wprime_1024m_core_2_q9300_2.5ghz_5min_18sec_351ms
> 
> SuperPi 32m #5: http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/1039992_xxrabid93_superpi_32m_core_2_q9300_2.5ghz_12min_28sec_297ms
> 
> The cpuz was on cold air, the rest on normal air. I actually did run some of the benches while under cold air, and got better results, but never got around to posting them up to HWBot, seeing as i already have the records (and it's not like they were insanely better anways).
> 
> Oh, i also am benching right now with a q6600. No spectacular results yet, but i have posted some to HWBot. And i'm hoping i can really crank on it when(if) it goes subzero.
> 
> I hope this is appropriate for this thread, bear with me, i'm new.


Nice work, keep it up!

Here is today's results. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1570787


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11866294*
> What kinda temps are you getting and what are the ambient room temps?


44'C to 49'C with room temps of about 19'C.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;11866923*
> 44'C to 49'C with room temps of about 19'C.


That's great. You should be fine with that. If needed you could probably go up one or two more notches on the vcore and still be okay.

Keep us informed with your process. Looks like you are getting this sorted out quite nicely.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Been playing some games. Grid is now a solid 50-60FPS, Mirrors Edge runs like butter and I was playing Crysis just now on high settings at 1680x1050 running at 60FPS!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11867213*
> That's great. You should be fine with that. If needed you could probably go up one or two more notches on the vcore and still be okay.
> 
> Keep us informed with your process. Looks like you are getting this sorted out quite nicely.


I imagine he could go higher than one or two notches on vcore with those kinds of temps.

Now try raising the FSB and see how it goes mate


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B7ADE;11860015*
> Yea, I'll probably end up doing something like that not in a real rush or anything right now.


Found the Molex part number for that connector. You might want to see what places that ship to you up there carry it. I found it for about a buck here in the states. Shipping is more than the piece is.

Molex 39-28-1083


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11868272*
> Found the Molex part number for that connector. You might want to see what places that ship to you up there carry it. I found it for about a buck here in the states. Shipping is more than the piece is.
> 
> Molex 39-28-1083


Thanks, will check it out sometime


----------



## clark_b

Here's my current MIT with my "new" Q9450. Should I set my VTT or MCH Term higher if I go above 400 fsb? It's passed over 24 hours of Prime blend and had no glitches during HyperPi 32m with these settings.

CPU: Q9450 C1
VID: 1.175

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.20

Clock Chip Control

Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore...............1.175*.............: 1.175
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.240
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: normal
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.240
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.060
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: auto


----------



## 10acjed

I'd bump the cpu core to 1.36, the vtt to 1.32, PLL to 1.57, the MCH core to 1.32, manually set ICH's to their defaults of 1.50 & 1.10.

Start raising the FSB & testing...


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11876769*
> I'd bump the cpu core to 1.36, the vtt to 1.32, PLL to 1.57, the MCH core to 1.32, manually set ICH's to their defaults of 1.50 & 1.10.
> 
> Start raising the FSB & testing...


I got some of these babies on sale a few days ago.
As soon as they come in I'll post up some results.

If I get to a speed I'm happy and stable at do I try lowering the voltages?


----------



## PapaSmurf

That should definitely help. I looked at getting them a couple of months ago, but they were quite a bit higher at the time and I couldn't afford it.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11876929*
> That should definitely help. I looked at getting them a couple of months ago, but they were quite a bit higher at the time and I couldn't afford it.


I'd been trying to justify getting them for a few months, but $100 is a lot of money








I saved up and when I saw a post on here about memory being 15% off on the 'Egg I took the jump(leap? or fall?) idk

This being my first 333Mhz CPU, I'm seeing how spoiled I was with the high multipliers on my other chips.....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;11877411*
> This being my first 333Mhz CPU, I'm seeing how spoiled I was with the high multipliers on my other chips.....


You got that right. If my first Q9550 had a higher multiplier than 8.5 I probably would never have picked up the EP45-UD3P as my P35-DS3L would have been able to have gotten it to 4GHz. But like mos of them it wouldn't boot into Windows much over 445 which couldn't get an 8.5 to 4.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;11876875*
> I got some of these babies on sale a few days ago.
> As soon as they come in I'll post up some results.
> 
> If I get to a speed I'm happy and stable at do I try lowering the voltages?


So beautiful


----------



## clark_b

Well I just got home from the Bama basketball game and "after" activities lol
A package was waiting for me when I got here







Here are a few quick pics. Sorry about the quality, its really late and I've just got my phone.
















Goodnight everyone haha

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## skimskim3074

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


Well I just got home from the Bama basketball game and "after" activities lol
A package was waiting for me when I got here







Here are a few quick pics. Sorry about the quality, its really late and I've just got my phone.
















Goodnight everyone haha

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


still great pics.


----------



## Dilyn

Beautiful.


----------



## 10acjed

I almost went with the ddr3 1600 cas 6 PI's, but got a killer deal on the rip jaws so got them instead...

G.Skill is definitely my favorite ram manufacturer. They sure have some good performing and sweet looking products... The PI's, Rip Jaw's and Tridents are just too sweet.....

And the ECO's are alright too for you tree hugging hippies


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11885877*
> I almost went with the ddr3 1600 cas 6 PI's, but got a killer deal on the rip jaws so got them instead...
> 
> G.Skill is definitely my favorite ram manufacturer. They sure have some good performing and sweet looking products... The PI's, Rip Jaw's and Tridents are just too sweet.....
> 
> And the ECO's are alright too for you tree hugging hippies


I have yet to get a good benching set of G.Skills but the price/performance is right there and great for 24/7 use.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11885877*
> I almost went with the ddr3 1600 cas 6 PI's, but got a killer deal on the rip jaws so got them instead...
> 
> G.Skill is definitely my favorite ram manufacturer. They sure have some good performing and sweet looking products... The PI's, Rip Jaw's and Tridents are just too sweet.....


Tridents....


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11886653*
> I have yet to get a good benching set of G.Skills but the price/performance is right there and great for 24/7 use.


Well for benching I will always recommend a 2x1gb set... And it all really stems around what the board allows..

I was/am always stuck with a set ratio where its just too much of a jump to the next level..
My UD3P was swt to 2.00 for 942, the next step up was 2.40 which put me at 1150 or so...

Same with my evga, 2:6 - 2:8 - 2:10, so I run at 1600, next would be 2000

Only board I really liked when it came to clocking ram was my 750i. But even that had its issues with high fsb + high MHz ram...
I always suggest buying the fasted running ram with the tightest timings. Saves you the headache...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11887484*
> Well for benching I will always recommend a 2x1gb set... And it all really stems around what the board allows..
> 
> I was/am always stuck with a set ratio where its just too much of a jump to the next level..
> My UD3P was swt to 2.00 for 942, the next step up was 2.40 which put me at 1150 or so...
> 
> Same with my evga, 2:6 - 2:8 - 2:10, so I run at 1600, next would be 2000
> 
> Only board I really liked when it came to clocking ram was my 750i. But even that had its issues with high fsb + high MHz ram...
> I always suggest buying the fasted running ram with the tightest timings. Saves you the headache...


Yep, I total agree and the hard part is finding what works better faster MHz or tighter timings but as long as you want to go high more MHz seems to work out better.
I still have my 4X1 Gigs of G.Skills and my TeamGroup that um used to do 1300 DDRII.
As far as DDR3 go's I bought the SuperTalents 2200 back before I had any DDR3 boards because I knew once they were gone, that's it and you can't get these Hyper sticks anymore.

I have been lucky.


----------



## LoneWolf15

I've been lucky too, NG. After getting my first two 2GB sticks of G.Skill Pi DDR2, they changed them. I was happy to find someone selling a pair on Amazon that they'd used for a week of the original type. 4-4-4-12 2T timings at EPP 1.9v. I don't think I've ever had a stick of G.Skill go bad, either (unlike Crucial Ballistix which I used to have).

By the way, check out this Tech Report article. Looks like the ASUS board is the first good Sandy Bridge board out of the gate.

http://techreport.com/articles.x/20190

P.S. They're predicting DDR3 could dip as low as $15 for a 2GB stick by mid-year. Sounds like midsummer may be a great time for upgrading.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


P.S. They're predicting DDR3 could dip as low as $15 for a 2GB stick by mid-year. Sounds like midsummer may be a great time for upgrading.


OMG, I paid $300 for my 6 gigs of DDR3. At $15 bucks a stick, I could stop having baby's and selling them on the black market!


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11903663*
> OMG, I paid $300 for my 6 gigs of DDR3. At $15 bucks a stick, I could stop having baby's and selling them on the black market!


black market?
I sell mine on the rainbow market....


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

At that price it would be EpiC !!


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;11903866*
> At that price it would be EpiC !!


are you talking about the babies or the RAM??


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;11903903*
> are you talking about the babies or the RAM??


Quote:


> P.S. They're predicting DDR3 could dip as low as $15 for a 2GB stick by mid-year. Sounds like midsummer may be a great time for upgrading.


^^
This..


----------



## clark_b

I know lol i was just messin with you.


----------



## Dilyn

I didn't know that old people could still reproduce


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11906542*
> I didn't know that old people could still reproduce


Why you little snot







I might come up to Michigan and show you a thi.......o wait --nevermind


----------



## Dilyn

You don't want to come up here. You wouldn't be able to handle all the snow


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11906736*
> You don't want to come up here. You wouldn't be able to handle all the snow


:wave2:Funny you should mention that. My Indian name is 3 Tracks in Snow


----------



## Dilyn

My Japanese name means Sitting Geek


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11906542*
> I didn't know that old people could still reproduce


And yet, somehow, you came into the world.

Whippersnapper.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11906783*
> My Japanese name means Sitting Geek


Pure win....
It's even funnier since you said Japanese haha

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## NoGuru

My Indian name is "Clubs people with Cack"


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


And yet, somehow, you came into the world.

Whippersnapper.










My mother was seventeen when I came into the world. 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


Pure win....
It's even funnier since you said Japanese haha

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


I was totally not lying either









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


My Indian name is "Clubs people with Cack"










I don't think I want to know what 'cack' is.


----------



## B7ADE

I beat you all, I'm actually Indian(the south east Asia kind) so I actually have an Indian name! =D


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B7ADE;11911352*
> I beat you all, I'm actually Indian(the south east Asia kind) so I actually have an Indian name! =D


but does it mean something awesome?!

:edit:

Got a dilemma yall can help me out with...

looking for a new "main"/boot drive and want something a little faster than what I have, but I don't wanna go SSD yet

500GB Spinpoint F3 or 640GB Caviar Black or 150GB Velociraptor?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;11912039*
> but does it mean something awesome?!
> 
> :edit:
> 
> Got a dilemma yall can help me out with...
> 
> looking for a new "main"/boot drive and want something a little faster than what I have, but I don't wanna go SSD yet
> 
> 500GB Spinpoint F3 or 640GB Caviar Black or 150GB Velociraptor?


I am Chief Nappy Head of the No Comb Tribe.... We are a branch of the Slapahoe Indians....

I would go with the Velociraptor... Heard nothing but good about them..

PapaSmurf will be the best to ask on HD's tho....


----------



## 10acjed

So the young Indian boy goes to the chief and asks him how he comes up with names for everyone.
The chief responds, "well young one, when a child is born I look at what the earth is doing"
He points to a boy
"When he was born I saw a bear running, so I called him running bear."
He points to a girl
"When she was born I saw an eagle flying, so she is flying eagle."

"Why do you ask two dogs humping?"


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11914157*
> So the young Indian boy goes to the chief and asks him how he comes up with names for everyone.
> The chief responds, "well young one, when a child is born I look at what the earth is doing"
> He points to a boy
> "When he was born I saw a bear running, so I called him running bear."
> He points to a girl
> "When she was born I saw an eagle flying, so she is flying eagle."
> 
> "Why do you ask two dogs humping?"










:speechless:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Any of those would be a good option. The 320's and 640's tend to be a bit faster than 500's due to their platter sizes. I'm partial to the SAMSUNG Spinpoint F4 HD322GJ/U 320GB personally.

The VelocityRaptor 150 would have lower access times, but slower transfer speeds due to older platter designs. It would feel snappier though.

You might want to check in the Hard Drive Forum here though. Things change quite rapidly and those guys keep up with the new stuff. The F3's and Cav Blacks tend to be the recommended ones though.

My 320GB Samsung F4










Short Stroked to 100GB for OS only (speeds up access times as you are running on the fastest part of the platters)










This is Riloux's Spinpoint F3 500gb
150 GB partition










Just a regular Caviar Black 640GB. All HDTune settings at default from Kramy. He really knows his hard drives. I think his is on an AMD system though.










This 640 Black is on an Intel system


----------



## 10acjed

See what I mean... That guy knows his sh..










Hey Papa, I got 2 500's, never bothered to partition one is os, one is storage...

Should I just partition 100GB for my OS? Would I see a difference?

They are both WD Blues...


----------



## DJ4g63t

I got a question about HD Tune. Why are HDD's a lot more consistant in benchmarking speed and my SSD spikes up and down so much?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KingT

@ *PapaSmurf
*
What would you recommend for HDD for system and everything else (all arounder)..

Also to have nice speed : capacity ratio .. (doesn`t have to be super fast)

Price up to 130 USD ..

CHEERS..


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;11912039*
> but does it mean something awesome?!
> 
> :edit:
> 
> Got a dilemma yall can help me out with...
> 
> looking for a new "main"/boot drive and want something a little faster than what I have, but I don't wanna go SSD yet
> 
> 500GB Spinpoint F3 or 640GB Caviar Black or 150GB Velociraptor?


All three are possibly good choices. The `Raptor is fastest, and both WD drives have a 5-year warranty. The Spinpoint supposedly is a little faster than the Caviar Black --that said, WD has better customer service and the best advanced-RMA options of any drive vendor out there.

I love my Raptor 600GB. Btw, if you plan on using SATA-6 interfaces, the 450GB and 600GB `Raptors have them. There's only about ten bucks price difference between the two though, so the 600GB is a better deal.

KingT, I'd probably recommend the Caviar Black 1TB drive, the version with the 64MB cache (lower platter count). 5-year warranty, good performance.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11914625*
> See what I mean... That guy knows his sh..


I was more up to date a few months ago when I was researching my last drive purchase. This stuff changes so fast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;11914625*
> Hey Papa, I got 2 500's, never bothered to partition one is os, one is storage...
> 
> Should I just partition 100GB for my OS? Would I see a difference?
> 
> They are both WD Blues...


Depends. It would make your OS feel snappier and allow Windows and programs to load faster as that stuff would be on the fastest part of the platters so the heads don't have to move as much. Normally a 60 to 100gig partition is fine for that, although some people have a lot more programs and games than others so the best size can vary. What you do want is to keep ALL of the apps on the same drive as the OS. Just make sure that you have at least 20 to 25% free space on the OS drive so it has room to breath otherwise it starts to slow down.

Smaller data files and data that you don't access as often like drivers, etc. can go in a second partition on that same drive just fine. Where you start to run into some problems is if you have a lot of larger files like videos on that second partition and need to regularly transfer them back and forth between that partition and another drive. You will tend to run into some lag and stuttering of the OS while the transfer is going on. I ran into that when I tried running my OS off of a 100Gig partition on one of my Hitachi 2TB drives. It ran smooth as silk and just as fast as from my 320 Samsung until I would start doing some video editing or move some of the big video files around. That's why I picked up the 320 for an OS drive. I have a 100Gig partition for Win 7, a 60gig for XP, and a 40gig for Fedora with the rest empty for now. I store all of the data on the other hard drives (3-2TB's and 2-1TB's). Since I don't have any data stored on the OS drive I basically never have any stutter or lag during file transfers as they don't go through my OS drive.

Smaller files like images, word processing documents, spreadsheets, etc. normally transfer so quickly that you won't really notice any lag or stuttering so they are fine to store on the second partition. It's the larger video files that tend to cause the problems. That's why when I setup a video editing system for someone I always go with 3 drives. 1 for the OS and apps, one for recording/capturing to and editing from, and the third for editing to.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15;11914787*
> KingT, I'd probably recommend the Caviar Black 1TB drive, the version with the 64MB cache (lower platter count). 5-year warranty, good performance.


Yeah *WD1002FAEX* is in that price range..

Any alternitives on other HDDs (bigger capacity and bit slower maybe)..

CHEERS..


----------



## dennyb

I also have a 60Gb partition on my Samsung Spinpoint 500Gb drive. It is more than enough for the OS and all installed apps---actually, I have 33.6 Gb still unused on it


----------



## Dilyn

25.3GB free of 55.7GB
My Vertex 2 with all programs installed to it (aside from Steam and games).


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t;11914666*
> I got a question about HD Tune. Why are HDD's a lot more consistant in benchmarking speed and my SSD spikes up and down so much?


Not as up on SSD's, but I do know that HDTune doesn't bench SSD's as well as CrystalDiskMark and ATTO do. But a lot of it has to do with having an AV Malware program or E-Mail app running while you bench.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11914718*
> @ *PapaSmurf
> *
> What would you recommend for HDD for system and everything else (all arounder)..
> 
> Also to have nice speed : capacity ratio .. (doesn`t have to be super fast)
> 
> Price up to 130 USD ..
> 
> CHEERS..


Probably a Cav Black, Samsung F3 or F4, or Hitachi 7k, depending on which one is on sale when you buy it. Either the 1TB or 2TB sizes. I hate Seagates with a passion and have simply lost all faith in them since the 7200.11's. Newer ones are supposed to be better, but they still have higher failure rates per drive than Samsung, WDC, and Hitachi and don't deal with heat as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15;11914787*
> All three are possibly good choices. The `Raptor is fastest, and both WD drives have a 5-year warranty. The Spinpoint supposedly is a little faster than the Caviar Black --that said, WD has better customer service and the best advanced-RMA options of any drive vendor out there.
> 
> I love my Raptor 600GB. Btw, if you plan on using SATA-6 interfaces, the 450GB and 600GB `Raptors have them. There's only about ten bucks price difference between the two though, so the 600GB is a better deal.
> 
> KingT, I'd probably recommend the Caviar Black 1TB drive, the version with the 64MB cache (lower platter count). 5-year warranty, good performance.


For the most part I agree with you. The VR 150's are older technology though. You pay a lot more for them than you would a new F3, F4, or Cav Black and wouldn't have much to show for it like you would with the 300 and 600. Otherwise you are spot on.


----------



## Dilyn

1.5TB Cav Black is on sale at Newegg for $100 right now.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;11915029*
> I also have a 60Gb partition on my Samsung Spinpoint 500Gb drive. It is more than enough for the OS and all installed apps---actually, I have 33.6 Gb still unused on it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11915057*
> 25.3GB free of 55.7GB
> My Vertex 2 with all programs installed to it (aside from Steam and games).


I'm using about 60gig of my 100gig Win 7 partition, but I have a few VM's in it that take up a lot of room.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11915075*
> 1.5TB Cav Black is on sale at Newegg for $100 right now.


Unfortunately, KingT is in Europe IINM, so he can't take advantage of Newegg. That isn't a bad price though.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11915060*
> 
> Probably a Cav Black, Samsung F3 or F4, or Hitachi 7k, depending on which one is on sale when you buy it. Either the 1TB or 2TB sizes. I hate Seagates with a passion and have simply lost all faith in them since the 7200.11's. Newer ones are supposed to be better, but they still have higher failure rates per drive than Samsung, WDC, and Hitachi and don't deal with heat as well.


Thanx I`ll look it up for those HDD`s..

Those Caviar Green are only good for storage?? No OS friendly

As they are much cheper and for 1TB C Black you can get 2TB C Green..

Am I mistaking or these 1TB WD Caviar Black WD1002FAEX are SATA3 drives..

CHEERS..


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11915060*
> Not as up on SSD's, but I do know that HDTune doesn't bench SSD's as well as CrystalDiskMark and ATTO do. But a lot of it has to do with having an AV Malware program or E-Mail app running while you bench.


Ok I did have a few AV/Malware programs running in the background when I benched. As long as nothing is wrong with it all is well.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11915075*
> 1.5TB Cav Black is on sale at Newegg for $100 right now.


Yep, I just saw that and was about to recommend it.

You need the e-mail coupon code and to be on the mailing list. Decent price.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11915161*
> Thanx I`ll look it up for those HDD`s..
> 
> Those Caviar Green are only good for storage?? No OS friendly
> 
> As they are much cheper and for 1TB C Black you can get 2TB C Green..
> 
> Am I mistaking or these 1TB WD Caviar Black WD1002FAEX are SATA3 drives..
> 
> CHEERS..


The Cav Greens are their Ecology "Green" drives. They were designed to save electricity so aren't quite as fast and have slower access times than the Blue (midrange) and Black (hi performance) drives. I have two of them and have run an OS off of them and it wasn't too bad, but it was noticeable. They are designed to power down when you aren't actively using them so if you walk away from your system for a bit they can take a few extra seconds to get going again. For a data drive that isn't that much of a problem, but for an OS drive it can be rather annoying and/or frustrating. The Cav Blue and Black are better in the long run for an OS. You pay extra for the performance, not the amount of storage.

And yes, some of the Cav Blacks are SATA 3, but they are still backwards compatible with SATA and SATA 2 so you can still use them on a system with a SATA 3 controller. The cables are exactly the same for SATA 2 and 3. The only difference between a SATA 1 cable and a SATA 2 or 3 cable is the clip on the connector. SATA 1 doesn't have a clip while SATA 2 and 3 do. The internal wiring and the connectors are the same so they are all interchangable. For the most part a SATA 3 mechanical hard drive should perform just as fast on a SATA controller as it does on a SATA 3 controller with the exception of burst speed which really doesn't mean much. SATA 3 drives can't saturate a SATA 2 controllers bandwidth of 300MB/S for continuous throughput. Only SSD's will really benefit from SATA3.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15;11915369*
> Yep, I just saw that and was about to recommend it.
> 
> You need the e-mail coupon code and to be on the mailing list. Decent price.


The code for it is EMCKJKD24. Knocks it down to $99.99 with free shipping. Otherwise it's $119.99, but you still get the free shipping. Discounted prices and/or promo codes are valid till 01/12/2011 so you have a few days.


----------



## KingT

@ *PapaSmurf*

Yeah I know about powering down on those Caviar Green HDDs..

I agree that extra price for performace on Cav Black is worth in the long runs..

I pesonally like WD for their reliability and 5 year warranty..

Actually for me personally 1TB is enough as I don`t store much data from net..

Belive or not my current HD is 160GB Hitachi and I`ve been using it for over 3 years now..

I want to move this HDD to my secondry E6750 rig an to by a new one for my main rig..

CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. Hope the info helped.


----------



## vcm_01

Okay, KingT directed me here, so I'm just gonna repost what I wrote in the Intel CPUs section... Careful - I'm an absolute beginner when it comes to OCing, so beware of stupid questions.
Quote:


> I just looked through my current bios settings and if I understood the guide at least a bit, I should make the following changes:
> 
> increase CPU termination by 2-3 notches
> Current setting is 1.20V, so I should set it to either 1.24V or 1.26V, right?
> 
> set DRAM voltage to its specification
> Current setting: 1.8V, exactly where Kingston says it should be at 800 MHz. But the specifications also say the timing should be 5-5-5-18. Instead it's at 6-6-6-18. Does that make a big difference? Especially since it can run at 1066 MHz, with the recommended timing 5-5-5-15 and 2.2V.
> 
> And here's my tons of questions.
> 
> The guide also says to set the FSB: DRAM ratio so the RAM is at or below its rated speed. I couldn't find any option like that in my bios, just something called "system memory multiplier"... Also, where can I change the northbridge voltage?
> 
> I've also read somewhere around here that I should lock the PCIe frequency to 100, is that correct?
> 
> I have a DDR2 with currently 800 MHz, but the specs say 1066 is possible. So 1066 MHz would mean a maximum FSB setting of 533 MHz, right?
> 
> Is the FSB speed the setting you would make under the "CPU host frequency" option?
> 
> What should I do with the "performance enhance" option? I've read that the "standard" setting's usually more stable.
> 
> I mean, I'm not really aiming for the stars here, just something between 3.4 and 3.6 GHz would be nice for a start. I really wanna take baby steps here, especially since I'm still waiting for my new case fans, I think more of these could also help my temps a little...


----------



## Dilyn

Most of those questions I believe can be answered in the UD3* Voltages thread link in my sig mate


----------



## vcm_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11917138*
> Most of those questions I believe can be answered in the UD3* Voltages thread link in my sig mate


Heh, okay, yeah... That does indeed answer a lot of my questions. Still, I'm a little confused about the order in which I should do all these things I've read about. First the FSB speed, right? And if that's set to, let's say, 360, what do I have to change?

Oh man, I'm feeling really dumb right now.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The ram multiplier is called System Memory Mutliplier and is under the DRAM Performance Control section. You should set that to 2.00 while you work on the rest of the OC to take it out of the equation. Once you get the rest of the OC setup you work with the memory options to get it to as close to your rated ram speed of 1066 as possible. It's quite possible that you will be able to OC the ram as well up to 1100 to 1150 or so, but worry about that later. Set the memory voltage (vdimm) to 2.2v. Leave the timings the way they are at the present. Change them to 5-5-5-15 AFTER you get the rest of the OC dialed in. It's easier to deal with one thing at a time. Otherwise you won't know if it's the ram, the cpu, or the motherboard that is holding your OC back. This eliminates one of the variables making it easier to deal with the other two.

Manually set the PCI-E to 100. You can also try 101 and 102 as sometimes they work better.

The Northbridge voltage is controlled by the MCH. The Southbridge is controlled by the ICH.

Yes, the FSB is set using the CPU Host Clock Control/CPU Host Clock Frequency.


----------



## vcm_01

I changed the CPU host frequency to 360 and booted. BIOS shows me a CPU clock of 3.06 GHz, CPU-Z still shows the 2.83 GHz, but the correct bus speed. Now what?`


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try these settings.

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00 (471x8.5)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control...............: Unchanged

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........*1.2250V*..........: 1.325 or .100 over whatever the default vcore is (shown in red here).
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.823

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.903
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.15
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.20
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.91
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## LoneWolf15

I'm curious --just kicking around the idea...

Does anyone know where I could find a GA-EP45T-USB3P board lying around for a reasonable price?

DDR3 prices are dropping; I might consider using one for awhile along with DDR3, and it would be one less part I'd have to buy (the RAM, that is) when Ivy Bridge comes out.


----------



## Dilyn

Doesn't Newegg have some of those?

EDIT
Just checked. Why are they all gone D:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11918746*
> Doesn't Newegg have some of those?
> 
> EDIT
> Just checked. Why are they all gone D:


Because Gigabyte stopped making them and after all of the regular DDR2 EP45-UD3P/R's sold out people started buying up the DDR2 EP45T-UD3P/R's. That and he's not the first one to go that route.


----------



## Dilyn

Lame


----------



## LoneWolf15

I did a little more research. It appears that Gigabyte discontinued the GA-EP45T-USB3P so fast, they barely did any BIOS work on it.

It looks like a killer board, but there's only one official BIOS for it, F1, and a beta BIOS, F2d, if you know where to search. On the F1 BIOS, I hear that if you enable USB3, the primary PCIe slot drops (or maybe must be dropped) from x16 to x8, pretty lame, and that DDR3 support is rather lousy. Sad, because the hardware looks damned good. Some reports I read said that the F2d BIOS fixes the USB3 issue, but information is spotty.

By the way, I've seen an F11d beta (though I have no changelog information) for the EP45-UD3P. Is anyone running it, and does anyone have a change log?


----------



## PapaSmurf

You have the same problem with the USB3 affecting the PCI-E 15x slots on the P55 chipsets as well. NO bios can change that either as it's a hardware issue based on how the USB3 controller is tied to the PCI-E bus. You also run into problems with SATA 3 on the P45 and P55 chipset as well. The way the P45 and P55 chipset is designed really doesn't allow them to add USB3 that well. It's one of the reasons that I didn't downgrade from the EP45-UD3P to an 1156 system. The best boards were the older P55 boards that don't have USB3 or SATA3 controllers hacked onto them, and hacked is exactly what they did and people that know what they are doing aren't letting their original P55 boards go for this exact reason. Asus has one of the few P55 boards that doesn't have this problem, but it has a lot of other issues starting with what is basically a piece of junk Via Audio Chipset. I don't remember what the rest of the problems were as once I saw the Via Audio Chipset I stopped looking at them (plus I don't like Asus boards in general).

IINM, the F11b has something to do with running an SSD. Two Cables knows the complete storry on it as he was the one who requested it from Gigabyte through one of their reps. Do a search of this thread for F11b and Two Cables and you should be able to find his posts about it. Solves SMART Command Fail with OCZ Sandforce FW 1.11

EDIT: TC has a Rev 1.6 board so the bios he requested was FFb, but I think F11b covers the same issue of the SMART Command Fail with OCZ Sandforce FW 1.11


----------



## LoneWolf15

I haven't used onboard audio in eons. Not that discrete is perfect, but I find good discrete cards to be better with 3D-positional audio in games.

Well, that means the EP45T-UD3P is the one worthwhile board I'd look at swapping to, and it really isn't worth the dough to transition through unless I could pick one up very cheaply (doubtful). Meanwhile, I need to find out if this F11d bios is worth anything.

P.S. After looking at the USB3P boards I did find, I still can't believe the UD3P only cost $135 at the time I bought it for everything it offered. It seems like comparable board since has gone for far, far more.


----------



## hoss331

I have a EP45T-UD3P that I can probably come off of if your really interested.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoss331*


I have a EP45T-UD3P that I can probably come off of if your really interested.


Hoss, where have you been? You still benching?


----------



## Robilar

Looking for a member here to take over ownership of this thread. I no longer have a UD3P that I am actively overclocking and it would make sense to hand this thread off to a member that is still working with the board.

My main requirement is that you have the board in your sig rig and are continuing to experiment with it and are willing to update the thread with bios updates etc..

Please post here if interested or PM me.

Robilar


----------



## PapaSmurf

Do I dare.....


----------



## Robilar

Well Papasmurf, let me know if you are interested. It was your comments in another thread that prompted this


----------



## vcm_01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Try these settings.

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00 (471x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control...............: Unchanged

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control 
tRRD.................................: 4 
tWTR.................................: 4 
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........*1.2250V*..........: 1.325 or .100 over whatever the default vcore is (shown in red here). 
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.823

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.903
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.15
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.20
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.91
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


Gave me a BSOD... debugging tools say ntoskrnl.exe is to blame.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcm_01;11923526*
> Gave me a BSOD... debugging tools say ntoskrnl.exe is to blame.


Set CPU clock ratio to 7 (CPU multi 7.5x 471MHz FSB = 3.5GHz )and leave everything else according to PapaSmurf`s template..

If BSOD doesn`t appear with 7.5 multiplier (3.5GHz) then all you have to do is to *add some more Vcore* to be able to run CPU multi 8.5x 471MHz FSB = 4GHz..

CHEERS..


----------



## vcm_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11923704*
> Set CPU clock ratio to 7 (CPU multi 7.5x 471MHz FSB = 3.5GHz )and leave everything else according to PapaSmurf`s template..
> 
> If BSOD doesn`t appear with 7.5 multiplier (3.5GHz) then all you have to do is to *add some more Vcore* to be able to run CPU multi 8.5x 471MHz FSB = 4GHz..
> 
> CHEERS..


Okay, it booted with 471x7.5 and CPU-Z shows the correct bus speed, but the multiplier shows 6.0, but sometimes it goes up to 7.5...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcm_01;11923874*
> Okay, it booted with 471x7.5 and CPU-Z shows the correct bus speed, but the multiplier shows 6.0, but sometimes it goes up to 7.5...


You need to disable C1E,Speedtep,CPU TM function and all CPU functions in that meni (don`t know what meni exactly ) to have your CPU multi same as in BIOS all the time..

Now to run 8.5 multi x 471MHz FSB = 4GHz you need to add some more Vcore..

What Vcore are you using right now?

For stability use Intel Burn Test 20 runs with MAX RAM in test and if you crash just add more Vcore and test again untill you pass..

*KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPERATURES UNDER 75C AT ALL TIME!!!!*

CHEERS..


----------



## vcm_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11923933*
> You need to disable C1E,Speedtep,CPU TM function and all CPU functions in that meni (don`t know what meni exactly ) to have your CPU multi same as in BIOS all the time..
> 
> Now to run 8.5 multi x 471MHz FSB = 4GHz you need to add some more Vcore..
> 
> What Vcore are you using right now?
> 
> For stability use Intel Burn Test 20 runs with MAX RAM in test and if you crash just add more Vcore and test again untill you pass..
> 
> *KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPERATURES UNDER 75C AT ALL TIME!!!!*
> 
> CHEERS..


Right now I'm at 1.35 Vcore with the bios settings, CPU-Z shows 1.32V.

Do you mean keeping load temps under 75C or the idle temps?

Got it, it's just the power saving thing that limits the multiplier. Under full load I'm getting temps of 70/63/59/57 with CoreTemp. I guess I'm gonna wait with the 4 GHz till my new case fans arrive.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcm_01;11923966*
> Right now I'm at 1.35 Vcore with the bios settings, CPU-Z shows 1.32V.
> 
> Do you mean keeping load temps under 75C or the idle temps?
> 
> Got it, it's just the power saving thing that limits the multiplier. Under full load I'm getting temps of 70/63/59/57 with CoreTemp. I guess I'm gonna wait with the 4 GHz till my new case fans arrive.


Keep your LOAD CORE TEMPS under 75C at all the time..

Those 70/63/59/57 are nice temps if they are LOAD temps in Intel Burn Test or Prime95 LARGE FFT..

CHEERS..


----------



## vcm_01

I'm running Prime95 now, see if the 3.53 GHz are stable. Load temps are about 70C, like I said. I'm not going further up till my cooling options are better.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcm_01;11924309*
> I'm running Prime95 now, see if the 3.53 GHz are stable. Load temps are about 70C, like I said. I'm not going further up till my cooling options are better.


Try 8x CPU multiplier (471MHz FSB x 8 = 3.76GHz) with same Settings that you`re using right now as your temps would be the same..

Aso try to lower Vcore untill your OC becomes unstable then just upp Vcore again and test it with *IBT 20 runs with max RAM* in test..

CHEERS..


----------



## hoss331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11920078*
> Hoss, where have you been? You still benching?


Oh ive been around, just havent been doing much benching lately. Although with SB around the corner that will be changing.


----------



## Mxt4life

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.4 (400x8.5)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control...............: Unchanged

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: DISABLED
CPU Vcore...........1.16250V..........: 1.38 (1.33 in cpuz)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: AUTO

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.3
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: AUTO
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:AUTO
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: AUTO

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.9
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: AUTO
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Still getting BSOD's after like 20 minutes. more vcore? Or what should i put for MCH, ICH, and ref #'s?


----------



## 10acjed

You could try enabling load line calibration.. That would bring your voltages in windows (cpu-z) up to around 1.36 - 1.37...

Whats the default VID of that cpu?


----------



## Mxt4life

According to everest my cpuvid is 1.1625 with speedstep disabled.
So my other numbers are fine?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Everest can't tell you the vid. It can only tell you what vcore it sees, and that is suspect unless you have the current paid for version. You need to use CoreTemp to find the VID or see what the bios defaults to when SpeedStep and C1E are disabled, and you have to do that while you are in the bios.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mxt4life;11929837*
> CPU Vcore...........*1.2250V.*.........:


Thats probably your VID..

I wouldnt think you need more than 1.36 - 1.38v for close to 4.0 on that...

MCH voltage around 1.30 - 1.32 should be fine for 450 - 475 FSB....

So your other voltages look fine... Just that with LLC disabled your load voltage is so low you will need to account for it in bios, or just enable it so you have less voltage drop


----------



## solstar1

I ordered myself a copy of this board to overclock a q9650 past 4.3ghz. My old board was hitting a FSB wall. Any tips on getting a FSB over 500 on this board?


----------



## freakb18c1

1.2250V was a weird VID. that one needed like........... 1.264v for 4.0ghz :\\

ah i found it this was my 1.2250 vid q9550


----------



## Mxt4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Thats probably your VID..

I wouldnt think you need more than 1.36 - 1.38v for close to 4.0 on that...

MCH voltage around 1.30 - 1.32 should be fine for 450 - 475 FSB....

So your other voltages look fine... Just that with LLC disabled your load voltage is so low you will need to account for it in bios, or just enable it so you have less voltage drop


Actually I was using somebody elses template Sorry. According to BIOS the *Vcore is 1.16250*
Also, Coretemp states *my VID - 1.1625*
Is there a possibility that im over-volting? If thats possible... Because I increased the vcore to about 1.36 (shown in cpuz) around 1.39 in bios. And it was less-stable...


----------



## whipple16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Do I dare.....










you have my vote!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whipple16*


you have my vote!


I'm thinking about it if no one else does. But if I do I'm gonna need some help from the regulars to do what I would like to do on the first post.


----------



## Dilyn

I am more than willing to assist you in your endeavors.


----------



## PapaSmurf

What I would like to do (assuming I do take this on) is make an assortment of successful MIT's for some of the more common cpus available from the first page for new users to download and refer to. I would also add a lot of the various tips and other stuff I've collected from the thread as well. That way when someone new comes along or has a question they could check the first post to get the info they needed.

Just spit ballin' off the top of my head.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mxt4life;11952682*
> Actually I was using somebody elses template Sorry. According to BIOS the *Vcore is 1.16250*
> Also, Coretemp states *my VID - 1.1625*
> Is there a possibility that im over-volting? If thats possible... Because I increased the vcore to about 1.36 (shown in cpuz) around 1.39 in bios. And it was less-stable...


Its possible, I always try and work my way up to an OC setting...

Meaning set your MIT like so:

Code:



Code:


Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore...........1.16250V..........: 1.265
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.26
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: AUTO

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.30
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: AUTO
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:AUTO
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.10

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.9

Then just bump your fsb a little at a time til unstable. Add .02v intervals...

CPU Term should be about .02v lower then your vcore, but that not a rule.. You may be fine with 1.26v on it

@ Papa, I will do what I can to help.. Just let me know....


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11953950*
> What I would like to do (assuming I do take this on) is make an assortment of successful MIT's for some of the more common cpus available from the first page for new users to download and refer to. I would also add a lot of the various tips and other stuff I've collected from the thread as well. That way when someone new comes along or has a question they could check the first post to get the info they needed.
> 
> Just spit ballin' off the top of my head.


You know where to find my M.I.T.'s


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11953661*
> I'm thinking about it if no one else does. But if I do I'm gonna need some help from the regulars to do what I would like to do on the first post.


Well if you want it let me know and I will transfer ownership to you.


----------



## SloCan

Hello all .. first post .. (although I've lurked on and off over the years)

I figured the best place to ask about the EP45-UD3P would be right here in this thread, full of EP45-UD3P experts.









I have a Q6600 G0 and am in no real need to upgrade to a new cpu, board and memory, but I thought I'd maybe upgrade my 775 board. I have always wanted to o/c and figured that the EP45-UD3P would be a fine place to start.

What would be the average going price for the EP45-UD3P, and what is the most I should expect to pay?

What are the trustable sources and safest ways of buying one on the used market? For example, I read that Craigslist is not a great place to be buying boards off of.

Does overclocking always require the process of raising FSB, then running Prime and benchmarks, etc., until you find your perfect running speeds, or is there an overclock level for the EP45-UD3P which can be set that is tried and true already, and that can be a good starting point for me, before venturing further?

Thanks ... and have a good one ...


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SloCan*


Hello all .. first post .. (although I've lurked on and off over the years)

I figured the best place to ask about the EP45-UD3P would be right here in this thread, full of EP45-UD3P experts.









I have a Q6600 G0 and am in no real need to upgrade to a new cpu, board and memory, but I thought I'd maybe upgrade my 775 board. I have always wanted to o/c and figured that the EP45-UD3P would be a fine place to start.

What would be the average going price for the EP45-UD3P, and what is the most I should expect to pay?

What are the trustable sources and safest ways of buying one on the used market? For example, I read that Craigslist is not a great place to be buying boards off of.

Does overclocking always require the process of raising FSB, then running Prime and benchmarks, etc., until you find your perfect running speeds, or is there an overclock level for the EP45-UD3P which can be set that is tried and true already, and that can be a good starting point for me, before venturing further?

Thanks ... and have a good one ...


I usually begin with moving up one FSB setting like 200->266 or 266->333 since it's easier to set up your RAM that way.
A lot of times you can just manually set Vcore to default and enable LLC for that to be stable.

But yes, no matter what you do you should always run Prime, HyperPi, etc. to check stability.
Benchmarks don't really do anything for you in that regard.

:edit:
if you search this thread for "Q6600 MIT" there should be a few posts with recommended settings


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SloCan*


Hello all .. first post .. (although I've lurked on and off over the years)

I figured the best place to ask about the EP45-UD3P would be right here in this thread, full of EP45-UD3P experts.









I have a Q6600 G0 and am in no real need to upgrade to a new cpu, board and memory, but I thought I'd maybe upgrade my 775 board. I have always wanted to o/c and figured that the EP45-UD3P would be a fine place to start.

What would be the average going price for the EP45-UD3P, and what is the most I should expect to pay?

What are the trustable sources and safest ways of buying one on the used market? For example, I read that Craigslist is not a great place to be buying boards off of.

Does overclocking always require the process of raising FSB, then running Prime and benchmarks, etc., until you find your perfect running speeds, or is there an overclock level for the EP45-UD3P which can be set that is tried and true already, and that can be a good starting point for me, before venturing further?

Thanks ... and have a good one ...


Try the For Sale section here, they usually go between $80 and $120. Only way I would be a used piece of hardware from Craigslist is to be able to test it fully before buying and when it comes to a MOBO that can be difficult. Ebay can be another good place but expect to pay a little more.

Overclocking has so many variables so there are not really settings you can just plug in and have it work great unless you want to over-volt the system. With that in mind you will find the fun part of overclocking is the testing to see what works and what doesn't.
A bonus to that is you picked a board that is very tough and overclock friendly, so if you do mess up and give it a little to much juice that board will handle it or revert back to an stable setting, so it's kinda idiot proof or as I like to call it "NoGuru proof".

Good luck, and don't forget asking to ask questions along the way.


----------



## Dilyn

NoGuru Proof.
Read: Can withstand any CPU ever, while doing DICE runs weekly.


----------



## Wiremaster

Question. Has anyone here had any troubles with running two video cards on a UD3P?

Any experience with the Beta BIOS, FFb?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm running a pair of HD4670's in Crossfire mode with no problems. I don't know much about running SLI on it though.

I haven't tried the FFb bios as it doesn't address anything that pertains to me. From what I understand basically it addresses a problem with some SSD drives. I'll try to dig up the specifics on it, but with the search feature disabled it might take me a bit to find it, but basically unless you are running SSD's you don't need it and would probably be better off with FE since FFb is a Beta bios that is still in the testing stage.


----------



## Dilyn

I've seen several people doing SLI just fine with the SLI Hack


----------



## Wiremaster

Well... then... what the heck.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Found it. The FFb addresses the issue of the error message SMART Command Fail with OCZ Sandforce FW 1.11. If you don't have one of those drives stick with FE.


----------



## Wiremaster

Do you perhaps mean FD? That's what I have.


----------



## PapaSmurf

No, I mean FE which is required to properly recognize and support the E5200 you are running. I don't know why it isn't on the download site though. I've attached it to this post if you want to try it.


----------



## Wiremaster

Well. Interesting. I will try that.

Edit: it says it doesn't work on 64-bit Windows.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You have to copy the files to a self booting floppy disk, cd, or flash drive and boot to it to flash. You can't run it from within Windows and shouldn't even if you could.

Or see page 74 of your Owner's Manual to find instructions for using QFlash.

*DO NOT USE @BIOS UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES.*

Before you update the bios though, be sure to follow ALL of these instructions.

* The machine must be in BOOT mode, not Resume mode.
* Any power on passwords in the bios must be disabled.
* All PCMCIA cards, USB and Firewire devices, and SD cards must be removed from the system prior to upgrading the BIOS.
* Go into the bios and hit the F9 key to load Bios/Setup Defaults then F10 to exit and save just prior to and immediately after updating the bios. DO NOT flash with your system OverClocked.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11975854*
> *DO NOT USE @BIOS UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES.*


----------



## freakb18c1

lol pappa


----------



## Wiremaster

Well. Posting from the same board. I'm on the FE BIOS now. I dropped in my spare PCI Radeon 9250, and it actually shows up in device manager. I'mma try SLI 9600 GSOs now. BRB.

Oh, and I used Q-Flash with a flash drive.


----------



## PapaSmurf

:


----------



## Wiremaster

Ok... second 9600GSO does not exist. Huh. I'll try uninstalling/reinstalling drivers & SLI Patch.

Edit: driver reinstall did nothing.

Edit 2: as you might be able to see here, the only sign that the second card exists (other than looking under my desk) is that Rivatuner kinda-sorta shows it.










Edit 3: this is what Rivatuner thinks is installed. A generic/onboard video card. Why?

Code:



Code:


$ffffffffff Display adapter information
$ffffffffff ----------------------------------------------------------------
$0000000000 Description               : NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO
$0000000001 Vendor ID                 : 10de (NVIDIA)
$0000000002 Device ID                 : 0610
$0000000003 Location                  : bus 2, device 0, function 0
$0000000004 Bus type                  : PCIE
$000000000f PCIE link width           : 16x supported, 8x selected
$0000000009 Base address 0            : f6000000 (memory range)
$000000000a Base address 1            : d0000000 (memory range)
$000000000b Base address 2            : none
$000000000c Base address 3            : f4000000 (memory range)
$000000000d Base address 4            : none
$000000000e Base address 5            : 0000bf00 (I/O range)
$ffffffffff ----------------------------------------------------------------
$ffffffffff NVIDIA specific display adapter information
$ffffffffff ----------------------------------------------------------------
$0100000000 Graphics core             : G165 revision FF (128sp)
$0100000001 Hardwired ID              : ffff (ROM strapped to ffff)
$0100000003 Memory type               : DDR (RAM configuration 07)
$0100000004 Memory amount             : 4194303KB
$0100000005 Core clock                : 0.843MHz
$0100000006 Memory clock              : 0.422MHz (0.843MHz effective)
$0100000007 Reference clock           : 27.000MHz


----------



## SloCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;11970334*
> I usually begin with moving up one FSB setting like 200->266 or 266->333 since it's easier to set up your RAM that way.
> A lot of times you can just manually set Vcore to default and enable LLC for that to be stable.
> 
> But yes, no matter what you do you should always run Prime, HyperPi, etc. to check stability.
> Benchmarks don't really do anything for you in that regard.
> 
> :edit:
> if you search this thread for "Q6600 MIT" there should be a few posts with recommended settings


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11970447*
> Try the For Sale section here, they usually go between $80 and $120. Only way I would be a used piece of hardware from Craigslist is to be able to test it fully before buying and when it comes to a MOBO that can be difficult. Ebay can be another good place but expect to pay a little more.
> 
> Overclocking has so many variables so there are not really settings you can just plug in and have it work great unless you want to over-volt the system. With that in mind you will find the fun part of overclocking is the testing to see what works and what doesn't.
> A bonus to that is you picked a board that is very tough and overclock friendly, so if you do mess up and give it a little to much juice that board will handle it or revert back to an stable setting, so it's kinda idiot proof or as I like to call it "NoGuru proof".
> 
> Good luck, and don't forget asking to ask questions along the way.


Hey thanks to you both! Much appreciated. I will keep my eyes open for this board.

I tried searching this thread for "Q6600 MIT", but keep getting the blank screen that says "Maintenance". I guess the search function is unavailable, but I'll keep trying.

Cheers!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Due to some issues with the database they have disabled searching on the site for the time being. I haven't heard when they expect to be able to restore it, but it might not be till they do the next site update/upgrade. Here are a couple that I had on my hard drive that you can look at. Maybe someone else will post what they have.


----------



## Dilyn

They have disabled certain parts of the board for maintenance purposes (extreme slow downs have been happening all across the server, especially this week).
They won't be re-enabling those parts until the maintenance is over. Which probably will be before the new board/site upgrade is completed.


----------



## SloCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11977994*
> Due to some issues with the database they have disabled searching on the site for the time being. I haven't heard when they expect to be able to restore it, but it might not be till they do the next site update/upgrade. Here are a couple that I had on my hard drive that you can look at. Maybe someone else will post what they have.


At least I'll know not to keep trying to do searches.









Thanks for the files. Again, much appreciated.

Cheers ...


----------



## alexanat

Hey guys, I've just gotten my UD3R and Dark Knight up and running on my Q9550, and I'm looking to overclock it soon.

Are there any settings that I should start and poke around, or should I just jump right in and start messing with some stuff?

(I know not to push voltages too high)

Thanks for any information you guys can give me.


----------



## PapaSmurf

First thing to do is enter the bios and load setup defaults, then save and exit. Now reboot, re-enter the bios, and start entering you new settings.

Advanced Bios Features:

Limit CPUID: disabled
No-Execute: disabled
C1E: disabled
C2/C2E: disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor: some say disabled, but I prefer it enabled.
CPU EIST: disabled
Virtualization: Enabled if you will be using it, otherwise disabled.
Initial display: PEG

It's not uncommon for a Q9550 to run at 4.0GHz on one of these boards. Try the following settings and see how it goes. Do some testing to see how it goes. If it isn't stable try raising the vcore a notch or two or lower the fsb by 10 to 20 and retest.

Also read this thread on how to set the refs and voltages on one of these boards. It explains a lot about it in a way that even a relative beginner should be able to understand. Don't be afraid to experiment (within reason of course) and post back here if you run into problems. Someone will normally be along to offer some followup advice.

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00 (471x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 471
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control...............: Unchanged

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control 
tRRD.................................: 4 
tWTR.................................: 4 
tWR..................................: 8
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 11 (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore...........*1.2250V*..........: 1.325 or .1 over whatever the bios states is the default vcore shown here in red. The number in your bios that corresponds to the number in the red field here will be your VID. Remember that number as it will be important on your OC'ing journey.
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30 or .04 to .06 below the vcore setting.
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.823

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.903
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.15
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.08 
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.91
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexanat*


(I know not to push voltages too high)


Unless you know how high high is, that fact means nothing


----------



## Wiremaster

Hm.


----------



## alexanat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11981652*
> Unless you know how high high is, that fact means nothing


Well I've done some reading on it, and I've messed around with this chip before.

Edit:

I've ran the settings that you gave me Papa, and I encountered a BSOD within a minute of running IBT.

I'm going to try lowering the FSB a little bit.

Another thing I noticed is that I'm running the F6 bios... should I update this?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Either that or try raising the vcore a notch or two. And please tell us what the actual VID of your cpu is. That makes things a LOT easier for all of us.

As for the bios, it might help. I'm not familiar with the earlier board revisions to know which bios to recommend for them for best overclocking and with the search feature disabled trying to find it is basically impossible.


----------



## alexanat

My vid is 1.2875v


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexanat;11987566*
> My vid is 1.2875v


You'll probably need a vcore of 1.375 to 1.4 to run at 4gig then. I have a 1.2625 that needs that much to run that high. The MIT I posted was for a cpu that had a 1.225 vid.


----------



## alexanat

I fear that my cooler isn't seated properly, because I was running around 3.8 or so (can't remember the volts right now, I think 1.28) and I was hitting around 70-73 degrees on IBT. But I did pass 20 tests on high no problem.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexanat;11987727*
> I fear that my cooler isn't seated properly, because I was running around 3.8 or so (can't remember the volts right now, I think 1.28) and I was hitting around 70-73 degrees on IBT. But I did pass 20 tests on high no problem.


Did you tighten it evenly in a criss-cross pattern?

Another thing to think about is the TIM application. The DK works best with two half-inch lines on the spaces in between the heatpipes.

Also, I'm glad the board got there okay. I'd give you a trader rating, but there wasn't really a for sale thread involved.


----------



## alexanat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium;11988101*
> Did you tighten it evenly in a criss-cross pattern?
> 
> Another thing to think about is the TIM application. The DK works best with two half-inch lines on the spaces in between the heatpipes.
> 
> Also, I'm glad the board got there okay. I'd give you a trader rating, but there wasn't really a for sale thread involved.


I did not do that, and I didn't know about applying the TIM either.

Looks like I'll be reseating everything tomorrow.


----------



## Spritanium

Here's a guide on installing the heatsink




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN6qOc6hknY[/ame[/URL]]

And here's how you should apply the paste


----------



## gildadan

Ok so I have a ud3p paired to a qx9650 chip. I haven't messed to much with either before so am looking for some input on them.

I have uploaded what I have currently for my 4.0 ghz oc. It is running very stable but I know it is also very raw. Any value not specified can be assumed is running in auto. The memory is underclocked and loose just as a precaution I know that part. Eventually would like to settle in around a 4.2-4.4 oc if the voltage can be kept low enough but I would settle for 4. It is plenty quick.

What concerns me and what I need input on is specifically getting rid of all the auto values. Especially on the termination, pll and reference. I have very little experience tweaking those values.

Also the frequency latch and the memory multiplier as it is laid out in this bios I am wondering about as well.

The chip id'ed at 1.216 in cpuz as well.

As another thought I am really wanting to push this chip to 5.0 someday just to do it. I run the chip at about -10c to -5c all the time even under load.


----------



## PapaSmurf

One of the main things when applying TIM to a heatpipe direct contact heatsink like the Dark Knight, Hyper 212+, etc. is cramming a bit of TIM into the crevices between the heatpips and the actual base of the heatsink. THAT makes the biggest difference.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gildadan;11989324*
> Ok so I have a ud3p paired to a qx9650 chip. I haven't messed to much with either before so am looking for some input on them.
> 
> I have uploaded what I have currently for my 4.0 ghz oc. It is running very stable but I know it is also very raw. Any value not specified can be assumed is running in auto. The memory is underclocked and loose just as a precaution I know that part. Eventually would like to settle in around a 4.2-4.4 oc if the voltage can be kept low enough but I would settle for 4. It is plenty quick.
> 
> What concerns me and what I need input on is specifically getting rid of all the auto values. Especially on the termination, pll and reference. I have very little experience tweaking those values.
> 
> Also the frequency latch and the memory multiplier as it is laid out in this bios I am wondering about as well.
> 
> The chip id'ed at 1.216 in cpuz as well.
> 
> As another thought I am really wanting to push this chip to 5.0 someday just to do it. I run the chip at about -10c to -5c all the time even under load.


If your on Phase, with those temps, you could run that chip at 4.7-4.8 all day.


----------



## gildadan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


If your on Phase, with those temps, you could run that chip at 4.7-4.8 all day.


Hmm that could be fun.







Not sure I am brave enough to leave it at that for 24/7 use though. Maybe if I don't have to push the voltages to an unreasonable level. Of course my whole scheme for cooling my cpu is unreasonable sooooo.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gildadan;11990137*
> Hmm that could be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I am brave enough to leave it at that for 24/7 use though. Maybe if I don't have to push the voltages to an unreasonable level. Of course my whole scheme for cooling my cpu is unreasonable sooooo.


You may have to crank the MCH up with 8 Gigs of ram in but you could run 1.50ish volts without worry as long as its cold and stable.

This may help with the settings if your not familiar with them. http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/666710-setting-up-voltage-terms-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## whipple16

Anyone know the correct way to get pwm working on this board?
I have a mcp35x pump powered from a molex and the fan wire on my CPU fan header.
In bios it gives a reading of around 4500 rpm which is what the impeller spins at but I can't see anywhere to set a speed or percentage.

Also is there a windows program that can control a pwm device or does it always have to be set from the Bois screen? Thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Page 61 and 62 of your owners manual covers PWM control. EasyTune is capable of manual control. I believe that SpeedFan will also do it, but I'm not 100% certain.


----------



## whipple16

Thanks papa. I have tried speed fan and couldn't get it to work. I'll check out easy tune tonight


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16;11997876*
> Thanks papa. I have tried speed fan and couldn't get it to work. I'll check out easy tune tonight


What did you try to make SpeedFan work? Did you got the chip configureation within SpeedFan and set the the PWM mode to software controlled? Also, what do you have it set in BIOS?


----------



## richardbb85

dam, haven't been back here for a long ass time. I still have my system, just started buying parts for a new SB build though, but i will still stick with Gigabyte MB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richardbb85

looks like i am the only one with the Q6600 chip, rofl


----------



## bfe_vern

Let me know when you are looking to sell your 6600. Sending you a PM.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


looks like i am the only one with the Q6600 chip, rofl


Hah, I have one of those dinosaurs too!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I still have a Q6600 running in my P35-DS3L Folding Rig. Folding like a chance at 3.408GHz on air.


----------



## B7ADE

Hey papa, what vcore are you running the 4.29GHz on? and temps


----------



## PapaSmurf

1.4. Full load is in the mid to upper 50's in a 70-72F room. I'm still doing some tweaking though. I think I'll probably end up at 4.26 as I can get away with less vcore that way. The new PSU is really working wonders with this thing.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Can someone help me or direct me as to how I can make a bootable USB flash? I would like to load the F12 BIOS to my UD3R and would like to use this method since its the safest.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus;12018840*
> Can someone help me or direct me as to how I can make a bootable USB flash? I would like to load the F12 BIOS to my UD3R and would like to use this method since its the safest.


http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/27576-bios-flashing-how-qflash-guide.html


----------



## mark_thaddeus

+ rep to you NoGuru! Thanks!


----------



## Mxt4life

Bad luck has came again sigh.
So just as I thought my overclock was finally done @ 3.4. ran occt, intel burn test perfectly fine. I ran into problems now. Ive been getting super random BSOD thats say "System_service_exception" (003b error code). So i ran prime 95 and about 20 minutes in got that same message. Curious to why it did not happen during occt and IBT. Yes I have tried everything, raising voltages, checking ram, drivers, etc. Everything seems fine but I still get the bsod..


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you have been getting a lot of BSOD's and shutdowns do yourself a big favor and do the following. First, open up an Elevated Command Prompt (re: Run As Administrator), type in *sfc /scannow*, then hit enter. This should take about 10 to 20 minutes depending on what it finds. After that finishes open up another Elevated Command Prompt and type in *chkdsk /r* and hit enter. You will be prompted that it can't run now and do you want to run it the next time the system boots. Type in *Y*, hit enter, then reboot the computer and let it run. Depending on the size of the OS partition and how many problems it finds and needs to fix this could take anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour or more as it is very thorough.

What happens is that when the system shuts down like it does when you pull the plug, have a power outage, BSOD, etc. without going through the normal Windows Shutdown Routine some of the files that are open become corrupted and/or some of the clusters on the hard drive become corrupted. Running those two utilities (sfc is System File Checker) will normally clean up and fix the problems leaving you with a more stable and responsive system. Otherwise the corruption leads to more problems. less stability, loss of performance, and quite often more corruption.

I normally run these two utilities once a month or so even if I don't have any problems, and anytime I have some problems.


----------



## Mxt4life

Once again, ty papasmurf your your advice. Always helping me. I shall try this now.


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. I hope it helps. Even if it doesn't it won't make things any worse.

Alxo, did the room temps go up? That can make a previously stable OC unstable.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hello,

I just recently bought an EP45-UD3R and found something strange when trying to OC my q6600.

As per usual protocols in OCing I disabled EIST, HPET, Intel Virtualization, etc. I then latched my memory to 400Mhz and set it at 2.00D. I also made sure to loosen the timings to 6-6-6-18-2T and set the mem volts as per specs.

Whenever I try to just increase volts the board for some reason can only go as high as (BIOS reading) 1.38 volts with a real setting of 1.40625v actual. Now when I try to set it any higher than 1.40625v I reset and check again and the BIOS reading goes down to 1.18~1.21v. When I move it down to one notch to 1.40625 it goes back again to 1.38 volts.

I have flashed via USB boot disk to the F12 BIOS and I still get the same issue. Should I return the board and have it refunded or is this a BIOS issue or something I may have forgotten to disable with my board?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Do you have LLC enabled? I had no problems running a Q6600 on my EP45-UD3P (same basic board with Crossfire support) using vcore up through 1.5. I could go higher, but it didn't help the OC.

Also make sure that you disable C1E.

Unless someone else comes up with something to try I would do two things. First clear the bios according to the directions in owners guide, then go into the bios and load Optimized defaults, reboot, then re-enter the bios and set it up again to reflect your hardware, reboot, then enter the bios and try making the OC settings.

If that doesn't work, try the long bios clear. It sometimes clears out stray and leftover bios settings that aren't cleared out by a standard bios clear. Figure on doing at least an hour at first, then overnight if that doesn't help.

You must follow ALL of the steps. If you miss one you need to start over from step one.

Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
Remove the Battery.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
Plug in a PS2 Keyboard.
Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc.
Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Press and hold the Insert Key on the Keyboard.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

@PapaSmurf,

Thank you for responding to my question!

Yes, both LLC and C1E are disabled.

I will try to do a BIOS clear (short version) first and see if anything changes and then proceed with the long version of clearing it if I have to.

I'll give you feedback once I'm done doing it. Thanks again! Hopefully this solves my problem!


----------



## PapaSmurf

LLC should be ENABLED otherwise you get a lot of vdroop. I lose about .1v of vcore without LLC when I push my Q6600.

C1E should be disabled.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Oops ok I'll make sure to enable LLC and disable C1E. But I'll clear the CMOS first and re-do things again.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

In step 2 it says that I need to plug in the PC speaker. What if I don't have a PC speaker? Can I just skip that?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes. That is only needed if you have a bios so screwed up that you can't even get it to post.


----------



## Dilyn

I don't use the speaker because I hate that annoying beep it gives when you turn on your computer.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Which is exactly what it's designed to do. I would never own one that didn't have one and refuse to build one for anyone without one. But then I also don't own or build computers without a 3.5" floppy drive and PS/2 keyboard either. They make troubleshooting and maintenance so much easier.


----------



## srsparky32

hai guys. want to get my Q9550, UD3P, and redlines out the door. just seeing if i can advertise here outside of my FS thread and get a few bites here?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Which rev UD3P is it?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

sig rig says this
Quote:


> Gigabyte EP45-UD3P. Rev 1.6


----------



## PapaSmurf

Duh. Sometimes I miss things. Now I just have to figure out if I can swing it or not.


----------



## whipple16

I just put my rig in a new case and I couldn't get it to boot

With the 24 pin jumped I can run my fans, fan controllers and pump so I'm pretty sure my psu is fine

And when everything is plugged in I get power to my USB devices (deathadder USB mouse lights up) but nothing happens when I press the power button

I'm gonna contact gigabyte tomorrow or Tuesday to see if they can help with a solution or rma

Either way I ordered a p67a-ud5, g. Skill ddr3 and I'll be grabbing a 2500k or 2600k from microcenter in a few days so the CPU, ram and mobo in my sig should be up for sale soon

Would still like to fix the booting problem if anyone has any ideas

I have tried clearing CMOS with jumper and battery removal, even removed and remounted the mobo in case there was a short and now I'm running out of ideas


----------



## PapaSmurf

Disconnect the power button lead, reset button lead, hd activity led lead, and power led lead then try powering on the mobo using a screwdriver shorting across the power on pins of the mobo.

If that doesn't help see if it will power on outside of the case using the screwdriver across the power pins.


----------



## Kurai169

Anyone know of a way to test a psu that is installed in a machine? I can get my ram to run at 480 fsb with a 6 multi but anytime I move up everything goes south regardless of voltage. 6x480 tests fine and temps are very low. The psu is probably 3-4 yrs old minimum, and I remember reading that they deteriorate over time.


----------



## whipple16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Disconnect the power button lead, reset button lead, hd activity led lead, and power led lead then try powering on the mobo using a screwdriver shorting across the power on pins of the mobo.

If that doesn't help see if it will power on outside of the case using the screwdriver across the power pins.



I have tried that. I also tested the power button on the case to make sure it was good. 
I guess ill pull it all out 1 more time and try it case less.

Just seems wierd that my mobo could have gone bad. If power is getting from the atx plugs to the USB devices you would assume that the board is ok


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurai169;12041966*
> Anyone know of a way to test a psu that is installed in a machine? I can get my ram to run at 480 fsb with a 6 multi but anytime I move up everything goes south regardless of voltage. 6x480 tests fine and temps are very low. The psu is probably 3-4 yrs old minimum, and I remember reading that they deteriorate over time.


Without knowing specifically which CoolerMaster PSU it is (that is of course assuming that it is the PSU in your system specs) it's difficult to tell for sure, but for the most part CM PSU's are fairly low quality so it's not surprising that you would be having problems. Please post the exact model and I'll do some research on it for you to see what I can find out. But yes, over time= they do start to deteriorate, especially the lower quality ones. For the most part the lower quality ones don't use the better capacitors which break down over extended usage, especially if they are subjected to a lot of heat. If your PSU blows out HOT air then it's quite likely that some of the caps are starting to fail. I just had that happen a couple of weeks ago to my old PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16;12044406*
> I have tried that. I also tested the power button on the case to make sure it was good.
> I guess ill pull it all out 1 more time and try it case less.
> 
> Just seems wierd that my mobo could have gone bad. If power is getting from the atx plugs to the USB devices you would assume that the board is ok


I've seen a few switches that would stick (especially on CoolerMaster cases causing problems like that. The Reset switch is especially troublesome that way.

Also make sure that the 8pin EPS is firmly seated into the modo socket. If that isn't in all the way it will cause that problem.

If it works outside the case, double check that ther isn't an extra standoff (you probably already did, but check again) and make sure none of the standoffs have a shaving sticking off to the side a bit. I've seen that a few times. Then when you first install it don't plug ANYTHING other than the PSU, cpu, and cpu heatsink/fan to the motherboard. No vid card, I/O cables, speaker, usb, drives, nothing. See if it will power up by using the screwdriver on the pins.


----------



## whipple16

thanks papa smurf for the addvice but i think this board's time is finally up. I have tried with 2 different power supplys running caseless with only the 8 and 24 pin hooked up and i cant even get the lights on the bottom of the board to light up. But I still get power to the usb devices......

I guess its time to send in a request for a RMA. if your looking for another UD3P keep watching, I should have this up for sale soon since i already have a sandy bridge system coming with a new UD5!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Did you try the long bios clear yet? I'm talking an overnight clear?


----------



## whipple16

yeah i pulled the battery out last night and put it back in this morning. it was at least 8 hours. I sent in a RMA request to gigabyte so hopefully they get back to me soon. Anyone have experience on how they are with RMA. It is my first time dealing with them so im just seeing what I should expect.


----------



## PapaSmurf

They are normally pretty good. Excluding holidays and weekends they normally get back to you within 24 to 48 hours of an RMA request and get your product back to you in 2 to 3 weeks from the time you send it in. One of the reasons I stick with Gigabyte over Asus and MSI that basically have no customer service.


----------



## whipple16

alright cool.. I should have my new SB system going by thursday and cant wait to see how the new GB boards compare to the monster that the UD3P is.


----------



## Kurai169

Thanks Papa! It's a CoolerMaster 600 Watt RP-600-PCAR. It's non-modular and has 2 12V rails. A friend gave it to me when my old psu died, I usually like to stick with a single 12V.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kurai169*


Thanks Papa! It's a CoolerMaster 600 Watt RP-600-PCAR. It's non-modular and has 2 12V rails. A friend gave it to me when my old psu died, I usually like to stick with a single 12V.


That's not good. That is essentially a 500w PSU falsely labeled as a 600 watter, and barely able to maintain correct voltages at 450w. It's probably failing. It's the 12v rails that go out on it. You might want to post in the PSU Forum here at OCN to see what Tator Tot and Phaedrus2129 have to say about it though just to make sure. They are the PSU Guru's around here.


----------



## Kurai169

Thank you very much for checking that out for me. Now to convince the wife to let me spend $$$ to grab a new one. I'll check the PSU forum and see what they think about the PC Power & Cooling model I am looking at.

Just checked the Egg and the psu I was planning on getting is no longer available... I guess I should have ordered it yesterday when it was.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*


@PapaSmurf,

Thank you for responding to my question!

Yes, both LLC and C1E are disabled.

I will try to do a BIOS clear (short version) first and see if anything changes and then proceed with the long version of clearing it if I have to.

I'll give you feedback once I'm done doing it. Thanks again! Hopefully this solves my problem!


Well after doing a 24 hour CMOS clear (I followed PapaSmurf's process step by step) the board is still stuck at only being able to pump out 1.4125 volts. Whenever I go past that number the voltage drops down to 1.22~1.24v.

Here's another issue I have, for some reason I can't go past 305fsb. I should be able to hit (with this same chip) 3.4Ghz at 1.38v but for some reason whenever I try to increase fsb past that it does the double boot.

Is this a mobo issue or could it be a PSU issue? My PSU is about 6~8 months old and is an HX650 corsair. Never really had an issue with it before but I'm just worried.

Could this also be a memory related issue? I've read that the board has had issues in the past about certain mems but I flashed my board (using USB flash) to F12 so it should be good right? Though right now I have used my old (but still working) Kingston Value Rams which is part of the tested list. I latched my memory to 400 using the x.xxD figures, is this the correct mem settings for a q6600?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*


Well after doing a 24 hour CMOS clear (I followed PapaSmurf's process step by step) the board is still stuck at only being able to pump out 1.4125 volts. Whenever I go past that number the voltage drops down to 1.22~1.24v.

Here's another issue I have, for some reason I can't go past 305fsb. I should be able to hit (with this same chip) 3.4Ghz at 1.38v but for some reason whenever I try to increase fsb past that it does the double boot.

Is this a mobo issue or could it be a PSU issue? My PSU is about 6~8 months old and is an HX650 corsair. Never really had an issue with it before but I'm just worried.

Could this also be a memory related issue? I've read that the board has had issues in the past about certain mems but I flashed my board (using USB flash) to F12 so it should be good right? Though right now I have used my old (but still working) Kingston Value Rams which is part of the tested list. I latched my memory to 400 using the x.xxD figures, is this the correct mem settings for a q6600?


Too many questions at once for me. The looping is common and supposed to to that on a failed OC. I'm pretty sure it's your RAM that is holding you back. You are probably maxing it out. You can try giving a few bumps in voltage to see if they will go further but yoiu may have to put something better in.


----------



## ESP

Hey everyone, I've got a really annoying problem.

I've got a 3.7 GHZ (445fsb) overclock on my C2Q 9550.

I can bench mark/stress test for 24 hours solid and not have a single stability issue, but every once in a while my computer will blue screen, but only when I'm not actually using it!

This is driving me crazy, I've tried increasing/decreasing my voltages individually and together, and all it seems to do is cause more of a stability problem!

What could be making my computer blue screen when not in use, but leave it perfectly stable for 24 hours of stress testing?


----------



## grillinman

Have any crash dumps that can be analyzed? I can do it if you PM them to me but it won't be until much later tonight.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ESP*


What could be making my computer blue screen when not in use, but leave it perfectly stable for 24 hours of stress testing?


It *could* be Vcore if you're using Load Line Calibration option in BIOS..

So try to keep all of your voltages from stability testing (btw what stability app you're using) and *just upp Vcore* for a couple of notches..

Also RAM issues are pretty random so you could test it with memtest Windows ver.4.0 ,run four instances of it with 800MB for each (or 1750MB for each if you're using 8GB of RAM in your system)..

Test untill it reaches at least 100% on each instance..

CHEERS..


----------



## NoGuru

Sounds like OCZ RAM.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Too many questions at once for me. The looping is common and supposed to to that on a failed OC. I'm pretty sure it's your RAM that is holding you back. You are probably maxing it out. You can try giving a few bumps in voltage to see if they will go further but yoiu may have to put something better in.


What would be a good set of mem sticks that would OC well with the UD3R?


----------



## NoGuru

As far as I can tell all the G.Skill work really good and Corsairs. I have used Patriots and SuperTalents as well.

I use G.Skills for my 24/7 use, the light blue sticks. I do need to run some tests though I think they are starting to fizzle out but I have put them through hell and back.


----------



## steven88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sounds like OCZ RAM.


OCZ ram sucks that bad for UD3R/P boards?


----------



## Dilyn

They've been known to have issues with this board.

The extent of my problems was an inability to go anywhere past 1066 on mine.


----------



## marsey99

setting the trfc higher helps ocz ram in mine.

anybody seen how kingston t1 1066 sticks go in these? only i can get some cheap and im tempted as these sticks are what stopped my oc


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;12066822*
> setting the trfc higher helps ocz ram in mine.
> 
> anybody seen how kingston t1 1066 sticks go in these? only i can get some cheap and im tempted as these sticks are what stopped my oc


I've ran my Kingstons HyperX 2x2GB 1066MHz on EP45 UD3P and on EP45 Extreme easily @ 1150 2.3V (also rated @ 2.3V on the sticker)..

On my Asus P5Q Pro never managed to hit even 1066MHz on this Hypers..









Dunno if T1 model would do the same though..

CHEERS..


----------



## marsey99

sweet thats what i wanted to hear









the t1 is the same stuff just with a bigger heatsink so i might squeeze a little more from them then


----------



## PapaSmurf

Kingston's Hyper-X is some of the best memory you can get. Kingston gets a bad name from some computer users who aren't smart enough to realize that while their Value Ram (KVR series) doesn't work well in laptops that doesn't mean that everything else they sell is the same.

As for the T1, all it is is special binned Hyper-X, basically the best of the Hyper-X. You shouldn't have any problems with it at all.


----------



## ESP

Ok, so I ran 4 instances of Memtest for 12 hours, no errors. Prime 95 blend for 24 hours and same thing, no errors. Over the last couple months I've increased every voltage only to still randomly (once a week or so) have blue screens.

How do I check the memory dump log to try and get more info on whats causing the blue screens?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try Blue Screen View to see if it can tell you anything useful about the BSOD's.
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html

Also, the default for a Stop error (BSOD) is to automatically restart the computer. Let's fix that so you can see the error message.

Open System Properties (sysdm.cpl). On the Advanced tab, click the Settings button at the bottom under Startup and Recovery. Clear the Automatically restart check box.


----------



## ESP

Turns out it was my the stock windows 7 wifi driver causing the blue screens! Thanks guys









I'm so glad that nothing is wrong with my hardware! This computer has to last me another 6 years :-X


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's amazing how things like that cause problems. Glad you were able to get it figured out.

Now, since you have been getting BSOD's do yourself a big favor and do the following. First, open up an Elevated Command Prompt (re: Run As Administrator), type in *sfc /scannow*, then hit enter. This should take about 10 to 20 minutes depending on what it finds. After that finishes open up another Elevated Command Prompt and type in *chkdsk /r* and hit enter. You will be prompted that it can't run now and do you want to run it the next time the system boots. Type in *Y*, hit enter, then reboot the computer and let it run. Depending on the size of the OS partition and how many problems it finds and needs to fix this could take anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour or more as it is very thorough.

What happens is that when the system shuts down like it does when you pull the plug, have a power outage, BSOD, etc. without going through the normal Windows Shutdown Routine some of the files that are open become corrupted and/or some of the clusters on the hard drive become corrupted. Running those two utilities (sfc is System File Checker) will normally clean up and fix the problems leaving you with a more stable and responsive system. Otherwise the corruption leads to more problems. less stability, loss of performance, and quite often more corruption.

I normally run these two utilities once a month or so even if I don't have any problems, and anytime I have some problems.


----------



## dennyb

Thanks for that info Papa. I used it and also saved it to my files. +Rep to you sir


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. I broke down and setup XP on an old 80gig drive that I wasn't using any longer for when I play with stuff just because of this. Saves wear and tear on the main OS drive. Windows is a good OS for the most part, but it is fairly easy to corrupt it.


----------



## steven88

Hey guys, any tips for the following setup?

EP45-UD3R rev 1.1 F12 BIOS
Intel Q9550 rev E0
OCZ StealthXStream 600W
OCZ Reapers 1066mhz 4gb (2x 2gb)

471 FSB x 8.5 = 4.0ghz
RAM Multiplier 2.00D = 942mhz for memory
Vcore 1.28 (1.23 in windows) LLC ENABLED
RAM Volt 2.22
5-5-5-18 (factory recommended)
Everything else voltage wise is NORMAL, not AUTO, but normal

I know someone mentioned OCZ memory sucks with these boards....my OCZ is rated at 1066, but I can't seem to get close to there....or maybe I can? I just have to adjust the other voltages or settings...I just haven't because I don't know what they mean or do....or do you guys think my Q9550 is already maxed?

Thanks in advanced! This is a wonderful thread...I love my UD3R


----------



## PapaSmurf

You might want to try changing to a CPU multiplier of 8 (instead of 8.5) with a fsb of 500 (instead of 471). That would give you 4.0GHz with the ram at 1000. Otherwise to get to around 1066 you would need to lower the fsb to around 445 or so and use the 2.40 mem multi, but that would defeat the purpose as you would more than likely have a decrease in performance. At 471 you have a choice of 942 or 1130 (with the 2.40 multi) and I seriously doubt that you will be able to OC that ram that high and be stable.


----------



## steven88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You might want to try changing to a CPU multiplier of 8 (instead of 8.5) with a fsb of 500 (instead of 471). That would give you 4.0GHz with the ram at 1000. Otherwise to get to around 1066 you would need to lower the fsb to around 445 or so and use the 2.40 mem multi, but that would defeat the purpose as you would more than likely have a decrease in performance. At 471 you have a choice of 942 or 1130 (with the 2.40 multi) and I seriously doubt that you will be able to OC that ram that high and be stable.


Hey papa, thanks for the prompt reply...if I choose 2.40 multi...isn't that rated for 333mhz FSB? Or was it 266? Anyways, shouldn't I avoid that because I'm running a really high FSB? Shouldn't I be shooting for the D category (400mhz and higher?)

Btw, would these RAM sticks be any good compared to my OCZ Reapers 1066?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231182

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231301

The last two are 8gb but only 800mhz...Should I even be looking at 8gb? I primarily game


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'll start by asking why in world you would even consider downgrading from 1066MHz ram to 800MHz ram? You are at 942MHz now and the chances of any of that 800MHz stuff running that high is somewhere between slim and none. If it did, it would be with greatly reduced performance since you would have to loosen the timings from the default 5-5-5-15 to about 7-7-7-28. That would definitely reduce performance. While the G.Skill in the first link works excellent with these boards, there is no guarantee that you will see any improvement in performance or stability with them over what you have. You would still need to make some changes to your settings like I mentioned to be able to run them at the rated 1066MHz rated speed. Before you go out and purchase anything at this point I would try some of the settings I outlined above and see what you can come up with. You might be surprised.

Next, while the D straps may be preferred at those fsb speeds, running the ram closer to it's rated overall speed will usually be of greater benefit. Running 1066 ram at 1066 with 2.40B should be just as stable and provide a significant performance increase over running that same ram at 888 with 2.00D.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

@PapaSmurf

I have D9 mems from team Xtreem 6400 CL4 4-4-4-10 2v~2.2v would these work fine on the UD3R boards?


----------



## PapaSmurf

NoGuru or XtreemCustomz would know more about them than I do. I could never afford them and haven't worked with them. I know that at least NG has used some of the Xtreem stuff, but I'm not sure just which ones.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Thanks @PapaSmurf! I'll definitely reach out to them and hopefully get some good news!

One last question though, what's the difference between using the yellow mem slots versus the red?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus;12075026*
> 
> One last question though, what's the difference between using the yellow mem slots versus the red?


For the most part absolutely nothing. Occasionally you'll run across a mobo that has one bank that works a little better than the other, but that is extremely rare.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88;12073415*
> Hey papa, thanks for the prompt reply...if I choose 2.40 multi...isn't that rated for 333mhz FSB? Or was it 266? Anyways, shouldn't I avoid that because I'm running a really high FSB? Shouldn't I be shooting for the D category (400mhz and higher?)
> 
> Btw, would these RAM sticks be any good compared to my OCZ Reapers 1066?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231182
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231301
> 
> The last two are 8gb but only 800mhz...Should I even be looking at 8gb? I primarily game


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231283

Those will run at 1140 for sure...

These might as well

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231194

No sense buying another set of 1066 if your trying to achieve higher....


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88;12073170*
> Hey guys, any tips for the following setup?
> 
> EP45-UD3R rev 1.1 F12 BIOS
> Intel Q9550 rev E0
> OCZ StealthXStream 600W
> OCZ Reapers 1066mhz 4gb (2x 2gb)
> 
> 471 FSB x 8.5 = 4.0ghz
> RAM Multiplier 2.00D = 942mhz for memory
> Vcore 1.28 (1.23 in windows) LLC ENABLED
> RAM Volt 2.22
> 5-5-5-18 (factory recommended)
> Everything else voltage wise is NORMAL, not AUTO, but normal
> 
> I know someone mentioned OCZ memory sucks with these boards....my OCZ is rated at 1066, but I can't seem to get close to there....or maybe I can? I just have to adjust the other voltages or settings...I just haven't because I don't know what they mean or do....or do you guys think my Q9550 is already maxed?
> 
> Thanks in advanced! This is a wonderful thread...I love my UD3R


hey steven, i love my ud3r too matey









you're around the point were i needed to start using the skews to stay stable with mine, its allso about then i needed to change the trd to 9 or 10 im not sure which but i dont think for a second that your q9550 has run out of steam yet.

dylan or one of the other guys in here has a template in their sig, if you use that and fill in what your bios is set to it will make it a lot easier to help you


----------



## NoGuru

D9 TeamExtrmes work great. I would get them to your desired speed and decrease volts and check for stability though. The high voltage givin for manufactured specs is an over shoot just to make sure they will run at the rated specs but most likely will run with a lot less volts.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

@NoGuru,

+ rep to you sir for the confirmation on my d9 mems!

I just finished testing my q6600 @ 3.0Ghz with mems at 800Mhz 4-4-4-10 @ 2.1v using memtest and prime95. I'll call it a day and wake up bright and early to continue tweaking the mobo so I can hopefully hit 3.4~3.6Ghz as well as push the D9's as far as I can take it.

So far so good, keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*


@NoGuru,

+ rep to you sir for the confirmation on my d9 mems!

I just finished testing my q6600 @ 3.0Ghz with mems at 800Mhz 4-4-4-10 @ 2.1v using memtest and prime95. I'll call it a day and wake up bright and early to continue tweaking the mobo so I can hopefully hit 3.4~3.6Ghz as well as push the D9's as far as I can take it.

So far so good, keeping my fingers crossed!


GL

So does anyone have some decent settings to run 4ghz with and 1130 mhz ram speed?


----------



## PapaSmurf

It would depend on the ram, but if it's the ones pictured below I had to use 2.18vdimm and 7-7-7-28 timings to run at 1130 which made the memory performance SLOWER than running it at 1000 with 5-5-5-15 timings using 8 x 500 instead of 8.5 x 471 on a Q9550.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It would depend on the ram, but if it's the ones pictured below I had to use 2.18vdimm and 7-7-7-28 timings to run at 1130 which made the memory performance SLOWER than running it at 1000 with 5-5-5-15 timings using 8 x 500 instead of 8.5 x 471 on a Q9550.











yeah those are the sticks, really? That loose on the timings?


----------



## marsey99

im like a kid on xmas eve as these hyper x t1s should turn up in the morning and then i can see if i can get any more out of my oc


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


yeah those are the sticks, really? That loose on the timings?


That's what it took on mine which is why I didn't OC them. It just wasn't worth it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


im like a kid on xmas eve as these hyper x t1s should turn up in the morning and then i can see if i can get any more out of my oc










I was looking at them when I picked up these Patriots. I just didn't have the funds to get the T1's, although I kinda wish I had so I could pick up a second pair to run 8 gigs of matching ram.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It would depend on the ram, but if it's the ones pictured below I had to use 2.18vdimm and 7-7-7-28 timings to run at 1130 which made the memory performance SLOWER than running it at 1000 with 5-5-5-15 timings using 8 x 500 instead of 8.5 x 471 on a Q9550.












I'm pretty sure thats the same ram I have and this is what I have mine running at stable at 2.12v







I've actually had them stable up to 1100 with 2.12v but needed too much vcore to justify the gains.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bk7794

yeah i mean whats an extra like 200 mhz in a cpu. micro seconds, which is why I kinda like to keep it at 3.8. the heat is perfect and my cooler can keep up. Im thinking of getting a venemous X though. To see if 4 -4.2 will be justifiable


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


yeah i mean whats an extra like 200 mhz in a cpu. micro seconds, which is why I kinda like to keep it at 3.8. the heat is perfect and my cooler can keep up. Im thinking of getting a venemous X though. To see if 4 -4.2 will be justifiable


I hear ya. I can barely see a difference between 4.0GHz and 4.33GHz on my dually but doesn't it just sound cooler to say I can run 24/7 stable at 4.33GHz lol. I was able to get 4.0GHz stable with stock vcore (1.25v) but to get 4.33GHz stable I needed 1.325v. Even still my load temps are great so I'm pretty happy...... for now that is lol.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


I hear ya. I can barely see a difference between 4.0GHz and 4.33GHz on my dually but doesn't it just sound cooler to say I can run 24/7 stable at 4.33GHz lol. I was able to get 4.0GHz stable with stock vcore (1.25v) but to get 4.33GHz stable I needed 1.325v. Even still my load temps are great so I'm pretty happy...... for now that is lol.


how do you get it stable on stock volts? Do you just screw with the other volts?


----------



## NoGuru

I was running the blue G.Skills at 5-4-4-12 something, maybe about 1000, maybe 2.0 volts, can't remember but I had them like that for a long time.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12096868*
> I was running the blue G.Skills at 5-4-4-12 something, maybe about 1000, maybe 2.0 volts, can't remember but I had them like that for a long time.


hmm thats a good idea for 500 FSB cause I had absolutely no idea what volts to run at that speed. And when overclocking both the cpu and the ram I have no idea whats wrong when it fails...


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bk7794;12095944*
> how do you get it stable on stock volts? Do you just screw with the other volts?


I had to tweak the ref's a bit and give the mch and cpu term a little bump in volts.


----------



## marsey99

so a quick change on the ratio and these t1s are doing 1131mhz on 2.1v and stock timings but seeing as i tweaked those ocz within an inch of their life the mem bandwidth is down a couple of hundered mb/s.

im sure i can get that back when i tighten these up but as i dont know what ic they use and google hasnt shown me much in way of what others have gotten from them only time will tell.

on the up side i know i can hit 4.8ghz at least if i drop to 1:1, well if my cpu will go that high









edit

bk i can do 3.8ghz on vid (1.2875v) with my q9550 mate but i run 3.6ghz 24/7 as it does that on 1.168v full load and runs super cool there, i can run 4.4ghz all the time if i want but dont need the extra speed (or noise from fans at full tilt) to use media center and surf the net.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;12100048*
> so a quick change on the ratio and these t1s are doing 1131mhz on 2.1v and stock timings but seeing as i tweaked those ocz within an inch of their life the mem bandwidth is down a couple of hundered mb/s.
> 
> im sure i can get that back when i tighten these up but as i dont know what ic they use and google hasnt shown me much in way of what others have gotten from them only time will tell.
> 
> on the up side i know i can hit 4.8ghz at least if i drop to 1:1, well if my cpu will go that high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit
> 
> bk i can do 3.8ghz on vid (1.2875v) with my q9550 mate but i run 3.6ghz 24/7 as it does that on 1.168v full load and runs super cool there, i can run 4.4ghz all the time if i want but dont need the extra speed (or noise from fans at full tilt) to use media center and surf the net.


So T1 Hypers are running well on that UD3R??

Cranck them up (via ratios) to se what's their MHz wall..









CHEERS..


----------



## marsey99

dont doubt it for a second mate as i will be when i get chance to do it









going to test how tight i can get them at this speed first as its my 24/7 but i will be pushing them later as i went to see how high they will go as much as i want to see if i can top 4.55ghz


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus;12077311*
> @NoGuru,
> 
> + rep to you sir for the confirmation on my d9 mems!
> 
> I just finished testing my q6600 @ 3.0Ghz with mems at 800Mhz 4-4-4-10 @ 2.1v using memtest and prime95. I'll call it a day and wake up bright and early to continue tweaking the mobo so I can hopefully hit 3.4~3.6Ghz as well as push the D9's as far as I can take it.
> 
> So far so good, keeping my fingers crossed!


Hey guys! I ran some more tests @ 333x9 but now my computer would freeze. After doing some more checking I also realized that my the voltage won't go past 1.4125v if I try setting it higher than this in BIOS as soon as I reboot I will see it registering at 1.22+~1.23+ volts only.

Really getting frustrated with this board. It's been a week of tinkering and the only stable setting I have right now that passes all tests (prime95 and memtest) is at stock.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Ok after calming down a bit i figured I would do a 1:1 ratio fsb : dram.

Right now I'm using 333x9 and using the 333 frequency with a multi of 2.40B. So far the OC is stable but I have a few questions.

Is my assumption correct that I'm currently using a 1:1 ratio? Also how do you know which multi to use which is best for your OC?


----------



## somedudecro

@ 333mhz FSB 2.40B will run your ram at 800mhz. 1 to 1 would be 2.00B or 2.00D which would give you 666mhz ram.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Ah ok now I understand, thanks for the clarification!

Is there a difference beyween the 2.00B and 2.00D? Is one more stable than the other?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus;12110218*
> Ok after calming down a bit i figured I would do a 1:1 ratio fsb : dram.
> 
> Right now I'm using 333x9 and using the 333 frequency with a multi of 2.40B. So far the OC is stable but I have a few questions.
> 
> Is my assumption correct that I'm currently using a 1:1 ratio? Also how do you know which multi to use which is best for your OC?


1:1 would be 2.00. To determine which multi to use is fairly simple. Use whatever one get's your ram to run the closest to it's rated speed which for PC2-6400 is 800. With a 333fsb you might be able to use 2.50 which will run the ram at 832MHz. That would probably require raising the vdimm a bit though.

This is also where using different cpu multi and fsb settings can benefit you. That will sometimes open up different ram multipliers as viable options.

But it's basically just trial and error. My advice would be to lower the cpu multiplier to 6 or 7, set the ram multi to 2.40 and start raising the fsb 5mhz at a time to determine just how much you can OC the ram and still be stable. Use Memtest to see what does and doesn't work. 2 passes is all it would take at first. Any errors at all and you either need to back off of the ram OC a bit or raise the vdimm another notch or two. Once you determine what the max ram speed is and you know what your max cpu OC is use a calculator to determine what combination of multipliers and fsb will get you the closest to them.

The consensus seems to be that the D's are better than the B's, but one needs to use whatever works best for you. Don't hesitate to use a B if that is the only one that will get you to the right speed.


----------



## marsey99

b tends to need a little more v to the mch than d and it seems to give a tiny ammount more mem bandwidth but tbh i didnt think it was worth the hassle to keep it stable when it was on the d strap.

so these t1s. they top out around 1180 but with 5-6-5-18 on 2.2v and at 1130 they do 5-5-4-17 on 2.1v (maybe less not tested yet) but they have let me drop my pl compared to the ocz sticks so where i thought they was losing some mem bandwidth after i found that out they are gaining.

they dont want to go much tighter at these speeds than stock really, not tested at stock speeds yet to see how tight i can get them there and i havent gone over 2.2v yet to really see how high they will go either.

tbh i think im going to need to just start again with my oc and see where i end up as none of my templates are going to be right now for the ram settings, i might even try f12 now its out of beta.


----------



## PapaSmurf

marsey, not an EP45-UD3 question but how the heck did you get a P35-DS3R to 540fsb?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;12116254*
> b tends to need a little more v to the mch than d and it seems to give a tiny ammount more mem bandwidth but tbh i didnt think it was worth the hassle to keep it stable when it was on the d strap.
> 
> so these t1s. they top out around 1180 but with 5-6-5-18 on 2.2v and at 1130 they do 5-5-4-17 on 2.1v (maybe less not tested yet) but they have let me drop my pl compared to the ocz sticks so where i thought they was losing some mem bandwidth after i found that out they are gaining.
> 
> they dont want to go much tighter at these speeds than stock really, not tested at stock speeds yet to see how tight i can get them there and i havent gone over 2.2v yet to really see how high they will go either.
> 
> tbh i think im going to need to just start again with my oc and see where i end up as none of my templates are going to be right now for the ram settings, i might even try f12 now its out of beta.


Feel free to use 2.3V as my Hypers that come with short KHX heatsinks are rated up to that voltage..

And I've also owned a KHX PC9200 2x1GB that were rated at 2.35V ad also came with short usual HyperX Blue heatsinks..(they did 1200MHz on 2.4V 100% stable 5-5-5-18)..

Your T1 have tall HS so you can use even more voltage (up to 2.4V) without any doubts..

I have ran my HyperX 2x2GB at 1150MHz abd 2.3V (could've done it with less voltage as they need only 1.95V for 1066MHz) on EP45 UD3P and Extreme mobos 100% stable at 5-5-5-15..

CHEERS..


----------



## marsey99

i picked the parts well papa







i swapped a p5b dlx for that board and never regretted it for a second.

its those p35 ver 2.1 gigabyte boards mate, others had them doing 600+ on xs as they all have nutter p35 nb, that boards in a mates pc now and its running 525 with an e6550 no problem. they love duos but 45nm quads bring them to their knees, it was stable with this quad to 425 :/

these say 2.3v on the sticker kingt but i just havent tried that high yet, i will when i get more time but its looking like wed or thursday night now unless i get up earlier and have a play first thing, its just that testing ram boring


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;12116839*
> its those p35 ver 2.1 gigabyte boards mate, others had them doing 600+ on xs as they all have nutter p35 nb, that boards in a mates pc now and its running 525 with an e6550 no problem. they love duos but 45nm quads bring them to their knees, it was stable with this quad to 425 :/
> 
> (


So it's the Rev 2 P35 boards that have the higher FSB? I've never been able to get a Rev 1 much above 450 and still be able to get into Windows.


----------



## marsey99

2.1 but they only ran for a few weeks before the 2.2 took over and they dont clock that great either.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Hey all.. So I finally had some time to OC my rig. 10acjed was kind enough to get some numbers to start out with.. and as he stated and I kind of knew, my temps got a bit hot, so my AF7 has to go.

With the settings below, I hit 80 C before I shut it down (Prime with small ffts) but so far day to day use and some gaming prove to be working well. 3dmark Score finally showed improvement though, breaking 20k.

Should I focus on reducing mainly CPU vCore and MCH Core to lower temp? (I'll clock down as well, this is just to hold me over until I have a new cooling solution. Prior to that my next step is to lap my Q9550 and AF7 to shave off a few degrees)

I also worked on my cable management, and prior to OC'n I reduced CPU several degrees by doing so, and cast temp is down to 23 C.

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Normal
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.5

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 415
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1056
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
CPU Vcore............................: 1.30
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;12117023*
> 2.1 but they only ran for a few weeks before the 2.2 took over and they dont clock that great either.


That explains things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie;12117060*
> Hey all.. So I finally had some time to OC my rig. 10acjed was kind enough to get some numbers to start out with.. and as he stated and I kind of knew, my temps got a bit hot, so my AF7 has to go.
> 
> With the settings below, I hit 80 C before I shut it down (Prime with small ffts) but so far day to day use and some gaming prove to be working well. 3dmark Score finally showed improvement though, breaking 20k.
> 
> Should I focus on reducing mainly CPU vCore and MCH Core to lower temp? (I'll clock down as well, this is just to hold me over until I have a new cooling solution. Prior to that my next step is to lap my Q9550 and AF7 to shave off a few degrees)
> 
> I also worked on my cable management, and prior to OC'n I reduced CPU several degrees by doing so, and cast temp is down to 23 C.


Focus on getting a real cpu heatsink fan combo that will stand up to OC'ng. If you are on a budget the Coolermaster Hyper 212+ is a good option. They can be found for about $25 - $30. Nothing against the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7, but the 212+ makes it look like the stock cooler. If you have the budget there are even better choices, but you'll be paying upwards of $50 for them. I can run my Q9550 @ 4.29GHz 24/7 with temps in the high 50's low 60's under 100% load with one. Until you get a good cpu cooling solution you are only dealing with the symptoms, not the problem.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie;12117060*
> Hey all.. So I finally had some time to OC my rig. 10acjed was kind enough to get some numbers to start out with.. and as he stated and I kind of knew, my temps got a bit hot, so my AF7 has to go.
> 
> With the settings below, I hit 80 C before I shut it down (Prime with small ffts) but so far day to day use and some gaming prove to be working well. 3dmark Score finally showed improvement though, breaking 20k.
> 
> Should I focus on reducing mainly CPU vCore and MCH Core to lower temp? (I'll clock down as well, this is just to hold me over until I have a new cooling solution. Prior to that my next step is to lap my Q9550 and AF7 to shave off a few degrees)
> 
> I also worked on my cable management, and prior to OC'n I reduced CPU several degrees by doing so, and cast temp is down to 23 C.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> Robust Graphics Booster .............: Normal
> CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
> Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.5
> CPU Frequency .......................: 3.5
> 
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 415
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
> 
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance..................: Turbo [COLOR=Red]---Standard[/COLOR]
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
> (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
> System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1056
> DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual
> 
> Standard Timing Control
> CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
> tRCD ................................: 5
> tRP..................................: 5
> tRAS.................................: 18[COLOR=Red]--15 that ram will run a high FSB @ 5/5/5/15[/COLOR]
> 
> Motherboard Voltage Control
> 
> CPU
> Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enable
> CPU Vcore............................: 1.30
> CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30[COLOR=Red]---1.28[/COLOR]
> CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
> CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto[COLOR=Red]--Normal[/COLOR]
> 
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26
> MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto[COLOR=Red]--Normal[/COLOR]
> MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto[COLOR=Red]--Normal[/COLOR]
> ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
> ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1
> 
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
> DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto[COLOR=Red]--Normal[/COLOR]
> Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
> Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


Try the red #s and see how it does


----------



## marsey99

bungalow i would be willing to bet you can drop your vcore/term(maybe pll) a bit at that speed.

mine only needs 1.168vcore 1.1v term 1.5v pll for 3.6ghz but this is the point where mine needs more and more voltage as i go higher.

you will also find that the D strap needs less voltage to the mch.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Thank you Papa, Denny and marsey99 for your replys..

No offense taken on the AF7.. worked great for my C2D, but not enough for the Q9550.

I knew eventually I would have to get better cooling, and it looks like the CM Hyper 212 will do the trick... I'd like to go water, but my case is very well ventilated, and has excellent air flow.. so for $30 I cant go wrong.

Until I order it I will throttle back a bit and lower my voltages until I'm maintaining a reasonable temp/and stable.. and speaking of, prior to this my idle temp was low to mid 40s.. does that seem high?

thanks again!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yeah, the AF7 is a nice upgrade from the stock heatsink on a dual core or even a quad as long as one doesn't intend to OC very much. It's definitely a heck of a lot quieter than the stock heatsink. I used the AF64 on Socket 939 AMD system and everyone loved them. Ran Opty 165's at 2.7-2.8GHz with them while running the F&H SMP client in my old Folding Farm before switching to Intel.

If you do get a 212+ (make sure it's the PLUS or + version, not the older 212) you need to apply the tim differently than you do with a flat base heatsink.

The Hyper 212+ is a Heatpipe Direct Contact so the two or three line method is normally the best way to go. It depends on the number of heatpipes as to how many lines is required, but the 212+ has 4. See the bottom method on this guide. The single drop or line of TIM in the middle rarely works on them.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=170&Itemid=1&limit=1&limitstart=5

That said, I did some experimenting with my Hyper 212+'s and am having my best results using a credit card to cram a bit into the crevices then spreading a light coat over the entire surface of the heatsink base and not putting any directly on the cpu's IHS. Cramming some into the crevices between the heat pipes and the heatsink base surface is the key though. If you don't you tend to get air bubbles that prevent optimal heat transfer.

The TIM that comes with the 212+ is excellent. It's actually better than Arctic Silver and extremely close to Arctic Cooling MX2 and MX3 or IC Diamond 7. Don't hesitate to use it if you don't have anything else. You won't be disappointing.


----------



## paulerxx

used someone's settings (can't remember which user or page they were on)
But my results went from 4.0ghz at 3.12v to 1.26v.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

@PapaSmurf,

Great link for the correct application of TIM on heatpipe direct contact coolers, I will definitely need to re-seat my hyper 212+ now.

Oh yeah, I finally have my setup @ 400fsb (x8 multi) now from the previous 300fsb after finally resolving the correct memory latch and multipliers for my D9's. Thanks for all the tips! The board is awesome I used to run with higher volts to get to this level now I'm only at 1.36v and rock stable!

One question though (and I have asked a ton and can't say thank you enough times!), I have been ale to push the mems to 1066 (PC6400 D9'S @4-4-4-10) using timings of 5-5-5-15, do you think it's worth it to push them this far or is it better to tighten the timings and stick to 800Mhz?


----------



## PapaSmurf

It would probably be a toss up, but the 1066 5-5-5 would probably be a bit better overall.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12129199*
> It would probably be a toss up, but the 1066 5-5-5 would probably be a bit better overall.


Use a memory benchmark to test it... I know everest has one and here are a couple others

http://www.passmark.com/products/pt_advmem.htm

And these on HWBot, just follow the "Download" tab at the top of the page..

http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark/maxxmem/rankings

http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark/memory_clock/rankings


----------



## clark_b

For those of you with DDR2 boards like me especially, 15% off all desktop memory expires midnight tonight


----------



## marsey99

im scoring 583 on maxxmem to give you a realistic score, you wont be getting close to the big boys with subzero cooling


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;12135973*
> For those of you with DDR2 boards like me especially, 15% off all desktop memory expires midnight tonight


The banner says 11:59pm PST 1/27/2011 which would be Thursday night.










I just tried it and the code works for DDR3 as well.

DM15A0111US


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12139818*
> The banner says 11:59pm PST 1/27/2011 which would be Thursday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried it and the code works for DDR3 as well.
> 
> DM15A0111US


yeah, i don't read stuff


----------



## openchut82

Just installed EP45-UD3P with a Q9550 E0. Any concerns with the following settings: Is stable running 3DMark06, Vantage, and BC2.

CPU Clock Ratio.....x8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio..... .5
CPU Frequency.....4.2

CPU Host Freq.....495

All Advanced Clock Control on Auto

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance.....Standard
XMP.....disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch.....400mhz
System Memory Mult.....2.00D
Memory Freq.....990
DRAM Timing.....Auto

LLC.....enabled
CPU Vcore.....1.418 (CPUZ and HW Monitor read as 1.392)
CPU Termination.....1.4
CPU PLL.....1.570
CPU Reference.....0.924

All Standard Timing Auto
All Advanced Timing Auto

MCH Core.....1.380
MCH Reference.....0.979
MCH/Dram Reference.....1.170
ICH I/O.....1.570
ICH Core.....1.200


----------



## marsey99

ich looks higher than needed to me, unless your running a few drives.


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

Trying to lock in 3.6 on this board with a 65nm e6600.

I'm playing around with the reference voltages right now, here's what I've got so far.

CPU Clock Ratio: x9
CPU Host Freq: 400
MCH Frequency Latch: 400mhz
Memory Freq: 800
CPU Vcore:1.5
CPU Termination: 1.3
CPU PLL: 1.5
CPU Reference: 0.823
MCH Reference: 0.863

The memory is at stock and everything not mentioned is on Auto. Thoughts?


----------



## marsey99

auto overvolts, use normal if your not going to set them









other news

p45 ud3 is efi compatible









http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.com/2011/01/gigabyte-hybrid-efi-technology.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

Looks like Newegg cancelled that promo code early as it wouldn't accept it a few minutes ago when I tried to order. What a crock.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thosesneakyfrench*


Trying to lock in 3.6 on this board with a 65nm e6600.

I'm playing around with the reference voltages right now, here's what I've got so far.

CPU Clock Ratio: x9
CPU Host Freq: 400
MCH Frequency Latch: 400mhz
Memory Freq: 800
CPU Vcore:1.5
CPU Termination: 1.3
CPU PLL: 1.5
CPU Reference: 0.823
MCH Reference: 0.863

The memory is at stock and everything not mentioned is on Auto. Thoughts?


Pretty high vcore, if I'm not mistaken Intel lists that the max vcore for an e6600 is 1.50~1.55v. Cutting it reeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaallly close if you ask me.


----------



## tryagainplss

Excuse me.. I don't mean to intrude but does anyone here wanna sell me an ep45-ud3p for a cheap price? I'm from the philippines btw


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*


Pretty high vcore, if I'm not mistaken Intel lists that the max vcore for an e6600 is 1.50~1.55v. Cutting it reeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaallly close if you ask me.


Intel max spec is 1.55, and I've only been running it like this for a short period of time to try and get stable. Once I have all my other settings tuned, I'll turn it down. I always start by setting it high just to my sure its not my limiting factor in stability.

Also, from what I understand, the reference voltages on this board are the same thing as GTLs on the 750i? I trial and errored them all the way from .7 to .1, and the cpu is most stable between .823 and .878, but even then linx only runs for about 20 seconds before a BSoD. I've been keeping the CPUr and MCHr at the same amount, is that bad? Also, considering I know I have enough volts through the CPU, is there anything else I can try to get stable?


----------



## Kurai169

Is a bios clear the best option when you cant clock to speeds you had previously hit? I replaced the crap power supply and now anything past 3.6Ghz is not WoW stable. i could boot before at 480Mhz FSB and now anything past 420 is a multi restart.


----------



## Dilyn

Definitely do a CMOS reset. I've had issues like that before and clearing CMOS always fixed them for me.


----------



## Kurai169

Thanks for the confirmation. It's getting frustrating and really makes me want to just sell the thing and go Sandy Bridge. I have a board, ram and cpu sitting in my shopping cart on the Egg...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurai169;12174275*
> Is a bios clear the best option when you cant clock to speeds you had previously hit? I replaced the crap power supply and now anything past 3.6Ghz is not WoW stable. i could boot before at 480Mhz FSB and now anything past 420 is a multi restart.


I would be looking at your ram settings. A 480fsb would be overclocking your 800MHz ram to 960. Make sure you didn't somehow change the ram settings and that they are getting adequate cooling. Plus, if you had been running them at a higher than stock vdimm there is a chance that they have degraded over time and aren't capable of running that high now.


----------



## Kurai169

I had them to 960 2 weeks ago and ran prime with no errors at 6x480. I haven't ran with them that high for more than 2-3 hrs. It just seems hard to believe that they would have trouble at 445. For the price of the Pi 1066/1100's I would rather just go new main components. A guy here reminded me that 3.6Ghz is still overclocked, but to me, 3.6 may as well be stock for an E8400.


----------



## clark_b

why not go with a higher cpu multi Kurai?


----------



## Kurai169

E8400 can't go over 9 unfortunately.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;12178784*
> why not go with a higher cpu multi Kurai?


I think the 6 x 480 in his post was a typo. Probably meant 9 x 480.


----------



## repo_man

Just pulled this one today. I can't seem to get it much past 380fsb though. Any tips? Been playing about with fsb, vcore, term, and pll for a bit this afternoon.

















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1624405


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12178836*
> I think the 6 x 480 in his post was a typo. Probably meant 9 x 480.


Ohhhh well nevermind then

:edit:
but 9 x 480 would be over 4.0Ghz wouldn't it??


----------



## Kurai169

6x480 was to test and see if the ram was stable that high. 9x480 it won't boot period. I'm not at the house atm, I have all my mit's saved on my utility box, so i can't be sure of the settings I tried for vcore, etc at that fsb. I'm pretty sure I had vcore @1.4v and ram @ 2.0-2.1v. i had found a mit with the same ram, board and cpu that ran at 445x9 but it wasn't stable. I may dig it out and try it after I get home and get the pc back together.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man;12178888*
> Just pulled this one today. I can't seem to get it much past 380fsb though. Any tips? Been playing about with fsb, vcore, term, and pll for a bit this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1624405


I've heard of others having that problem with these 200MHz fsb chips. I couldn't boot into Windows at much above that either. I had to use EasyTune to get the rest of the way to 400fsb. setfsb will also change the fsb on the fly from within Windows, but it doesn't allow you to change the voltages like EasyTune does. If you are just going for a suicide run I would use whatever gets you into Windows via the bios and use EasyTune for the rest to get the max OC possible. Here's my post in the 2GHz OC Club about it with a CPU-Z validation to give you some idea what it took.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11666856*
> 
> Took an E2180 from 2.0 to 4.00027 ON AIR. Turned off the heat and opened a window and let nature take over. Could only get to 10 x 380 in the bios and then used EasyTune 6 to slowly make it the rest of the way in 2MHz jumps. Don't think I ever want to go through that again.
> 
> Since it's my own club I won't be adding it to the list until a couple of you regulars OKay it. Don't want anyone think I'm cheating.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1538483
> 
> Now I wonder how long it will take to get the feeling back in my toes and fingers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;12178909*
> Ohhhh well nevermind then
> 
> :edit:
> but 9 x 480 would be over 4.0Ghz wouldn't it??


I was probably wrong then. He was probably using the 6 multi to find the max fsb possible then.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12179118*
> I've heard of others having that problem with these 200MHz fsb chips. I couldn't boot into Windows at much above that either. I had to use EasyTune to get the rest of the way to 400fsb. setfsb will also change the fsb on the fly from within Windows, but it doesn't allow you to change the voltages like EasyTune does. If you are just going for a suicide run I would use whatever gets you into Windows via the bios and use EasyTune for the rest to get the max OC possible. Here's my post in the 2GHz OC Club about it with a CPU-Z validation to give you some idea what it took.


Gotcha. Thanks! If it's a common thing with these then I won't worry with it. I was just going for a high everyday OC. Not worth going to extreme lengths to go over 380fsb, lol. Thanks again Smurf!


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. But being that close it might be worth spending a short amount of time to see if you can get a full 2GHz OC on it. We can always use another member in the 2gig Club.


----------



## Robilar

So any volunteers to take over this thread?


----------



## Kristof

I have a confusing problem, was wondering if anyone can help me?

I have an iphone 4 that will not charge with my computer. I have just upgraded to windows 7 and now my iphone 4 will not charge. The phone says: "Charging is not supported with this accessory".

Ive tried it with a windows 7 laptop and it works.
Ive tried using wall charger it works.
Ive tried using brand new cable into my usb port, doesnt work.
Ive tried unplugging everything else, still not working.
Ive tried every single usb port. (I am not using a usb hub.)
Ive tried another iphone 4, and it gives the same error.
Ive tried messing with the Device Manager, nothing.
Ive tried microsoft support and apple support and nothing.

In my opinion, it has to do something with my motherboard and windows 7.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't know about an iPhone, but I have absolutely no problems charging any Motorola or LG cell phones, iPods, or other mp3 players using any of the usb ports running Windows 7 (or any other OS) on mine. Make sure you have all of the USB options enabled in the bios including USB Storage Function.


----------



## rx7i2

Just got my UD3P in the mail and got right to clocking my Q9550.

So far, I've squeezed 4ghz out of this C1 revision, and with these settings it'll pass 20 runs of IBT but will fail within an hour of small Ftt's in Prime95.

LLC Enabled
CPU Vcore.......1.35625v
CPU Term........1.32v
CPU PLL...........1.59v
CPU Reference..0.836v
MCH Core .........1.4v
MCH Reference ..0.836v
MCH/DRAM ref...auto

Options like C1E and such have all been disabled.
Anyone here know how to fully stabilize this while keeping the temps as low as possible?


----------



## Arrowslinger

Reply's 18,897 Views 1,317,359

WOW


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12181757*
> I don't know about an iPhone, but I have absolutely no problems charging any Motorola or LG cell phones, iPods, or other mp3 players using any of the usb ports running Windows 7 (or any other OS) on mine. Make sure you have all of the USB options enabled in the bios including USB Storage Function.


All options are enabled. Everything was working until I switched to windows 7.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7i2;12185605*
> Just got my UD3P in the mail and got right to clocking my Q9550.
> 
> So far, I've squeezed 4ghz out of this C1 revision, and with these settings it'll pass 20 runs of IBT but will fail within an hour of small Ftt's in Prime95.
> 
> LLC Enabled
> CPU Vcore.......1.35625v
> CPU Term........1.32v
> CPU PLL...........1.59v
> CPU Reference..0.836v
> MCH Core .........1.4v
> MCH Reference ..0.836v
> MCH/DRAM ref...auto
> 
> Options like C1E and such have all been disabled.
> Anyone here know how to fully stabilize this while keeping the temps as low as possible?


What type of failure? When you run Prime, a hard lock or BSOD (especially the 0x124 BSOD} is usually lack of vcore or vtt, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally an mch or ref voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristof;12187502*
> All options are enabled. Everything was working until I switched to windows 7.


Not sure what to tell you. I didn't have to change anything in Win 7 to get it to work for any of the devices I've tried it on, but like I said I don't have access to an iPhone to test that on.


----------



## rx7i2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12188627*
> What type of failure? When you run Prime, a hard lock or BSOD (especially the 0x124 BSOD} is usually lack of vcore or vtt, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally an mch or ref voltage.


No hard locks or BSOD's, just one core fails and the test continues until I stop it. Same thing happens with slightly lower vcore (~1.32v), IBT will also fail with these volts but still no hard locks / BSODs.
How should I tweak my MCH or reference volts to fix this?

Also, what are the safe limits to these voltages?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7i2*


No hard locks or BSOD's, just one core fails and the test continues until I stop it. Same thing happens with slightly lower vcore (~1.32v), IBT will also fail with these volts but still no hard locks / BSODs.
How should I tweak my MCH or reference volts to fix this?

Also, what are the safe limits to these voltages?


http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## rx7i2

Rep+, thanks. Looks like I had the right settings, just vcore that needs tweaking.


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. Glad it helped.


----------



## marsey99

idk but i think i have hurt my board









pray to the gods of oc for my mobo to make it thru these hard times please









long story short, i pushed it harder than i ever have and now i cant get it to post at high fsb.

i dont think its the cpu as its still rock solid on next to no voltage at slowe speeds but my board has started to give 12mv of vdroop when it never gave any at all before.

i am going to give the new beta bios a bash tonight and see how that fares.

edit

<<

Posts: 2,500 :rockout:


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thosesneakyfrench;12165299*
> Trying to lock in 3.6 on this board with a 65nm e6600.
> 
> I'm playing around with the reference voltages right now, here's what I've got so far.
> 
> CPU Clock Ratio: x9
> CPU Host Freq: 400
> MCH Frequency Latch: 400mhz
> Memory Freq: 800
> CPU Vcore:1.5
> CPU Termination: 1.3
> CPU PLL: 1.5
> CPU Reference: 0.823
> MCH Reference: 0.863
> 
> The memory is at stock and everything not mentioned is on Auto. Thoughts?


Since then, I've tried a VTT of 1.4 and an MCHv of 1.2, but still with no luck. I'm out of ideas at this point, and I don't know what to do to make this OC stick.


----------



## marsey99

i stuck the f13e beta on and no my vdroop as gone but im drop has gone from 20mv to 80mv







idk if i have missed some option or what now as its been a while since i was really playing in there often.

on the upside im near 500fsb again and rocking 4ghz as my main settings.

sneakyfrench try 1.44v term 1.65v pll and knock the cpu ref up a step or 2. 1.2v mch should be plenty and make sure the trd is 8 or 9.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hi Guys! I'm currently at 3.51 Ghz (390x9) and I can actually hit 400x9 easy but I noticed something that maybe the good folks in this thread can help me with.










Currently with this setup I am able to hit 7.23 GB/sec but whenever I push it to 400x9 (3.6 Ghz) my memory only runs at 6.90+ GB/sec. The settings are basically the same, 2.0 volts at 4-4-4-10-22-2T, shouldn't my mems run faster at 3.6 Ghz vs 3.51 with my current settings considering that these sticks are rated at 800Mhz?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Here's a screenshot of my settings and voltages for reference. I think its the MCH / DRAM reference voltage I need to tweak together with my cpu termination and maybe my MCH vcore as well?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*


Hi Guys! I'm currently at 3.51 Ghz (390x9) and I can actually hit 400x9 easy but I noticed something that maybe the good folks in this thread can help me with.










Currently with this setup I am able to hit 7.23 GB/sec but whenever I push it to 400x9 (3.6 Ghz) my memory only runs at 6.90+ GB/sec. The settings are basically the same, 2.0 volts at 4-4-4-10-22-2T, shouldn't my mems run faster at 3.6 Ghz vs 3.51 with my current settings considering that these sticks are rated at 800Mhz?


It could be your motherboard increasing the Performance Level setting when you go from 390 to 400FSB. Performance Level setting in my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R goes under the name Static tRead Value. Try to put this setting at manual instead of Auto. This setting directly affects mem performance. You can check what value it actually is by using programs like Aida64, Everest or that little memtweaker prog.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

turrican9,

Thanks for the help with the mem settings, I now have her up and running @ 3.6Ghz with mems showing a 7.44GB/sec speed. For the UD3R you actually have to change it to a specific number versus just having to switch it from auto to normal.

It was fairly easy since a reference value was indicated on the left side which I initially used. Now I 've started tweaking my mems to try and push them further.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus;12253340*
> turrican9,
> 
> Thanks for the help with the mem settings, I now have her up and running @ 3.6Ghz with mems showing a 7.44GB/sec speed. For the UD3R you actually have to change it to a specific number versus just having to switch it from auto to normal.
> 
> It was fairly easy since a reference value was indicated on the left side which I initially used. Now I 've started tweaking my mems to try and push them further.


Hi,

Glad to hear it worked. I also meant you had to use a number. PL is always Auto or a number. 6 - 10 is the most common.


----------



## NoGuru

Made a few changes to the front page. Still some work to do but I just pulled that info from my settings and terminology thread.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Looking good there NG. It's obvious you were the right person for the job.







:


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12263157*
> Looking good there NG. It's obvious you were the right person for the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


IDK, I'm not around as much as the rest as a lot of some of you guys are anymore but I try.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12257447*
> Made a few changes to the front page. Still some work to do but I just pulled that info from my settings and terminology thread.


When did this happen









Congrats on the takeover


----------



## turrican9

Hey, what are you guys needing for NB volts when using 4x2GB (8GB) RAM and overclocking? I just found out that I need 1.4v NB for my Asus P5Q Pro Turbo when overclocking and using 8GB RAM. with less than 8GB I get away with 1.26v or maybe lower.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12287964*
> Hey, what are you guys needing for NB volts when using 4x2GB (8GB) RAM and overclocking? I just found out that I need 1.4v NB for my Asus P5Q Pro Turbo when overclocking and using 8GB RAM. with less than 8GB I get away with 1.26v or maybe lower.


All depends on the OC and how the RAM is clocked and timed.


----------



## freakb18c1

Guru, nice work on the op ;D


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Reading the posts from mark_thaddeus lead me to check my memory performance using Everest's benchmark.. and here are the results:

Memory Read: 8604 MB/s
Memory Write: 9327 MB/s
Memory Copy: 9247 MB/s
Latency: 61.2 ns

My advanced timings are set to auto, and are as follow:
tRRD: 4
tWTR: 4
tWR: 13
tRFC: 68
tRFC: 4
CMD: 0

Are the results to be expected? and are my timings cool at auto, or should I change to manual,and set the above reference numbers?









I still have to work on my CPU OC before I move to memory, I was just curious at the moment. Give it up to DennyB for the killer memory! soon it will be 8gbs (After Effects CS5 needs more memory!







)


----------



## Dilyn

Needs lower tRFC


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Thanks Dilyn.. can anyone chime in on anymore specifics on tRFC? I know that that number depends on the number of dimms being used, and the size of the modules in those dimms.

Too low of a number and one could have no post, bsod's, and too high of a number.. well I'm assuming the same, and possibly increased temps and/or decreased performance?

is there a sweet spot beside 'what ever works', or is it just lower it incrementally until a no post or errors, then bump it up until stable?

thanks guys!


----------



## NoGuru

Best way I have found to test timings is use memset, tighten one at a time and run SuperPi 1m then keep tighten until it crashes then go back one. Do the same for all of them if you have the patients, then run SuperPi 32M when you are done, if it passes, all is good, if it fails may have to back some off a bit, but by that time you will know which ones by the time you get from the benchmark.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie*


Thanks Dilyn.. can anyone chime in on anymore specifics on tRFC? I know that that number depends on the number of dimms being used, and the size of the modules in those dimms.

Too low of a number and one could have no post, bsod's, and too high of a number.. well I'm assuming the same, and possibly increased temps and/or decreased performance?

is there a sweet spot beside 'what ever works', or is it just lower it incrementally until a no post or errors, then bump it up until stable?

thanks guys!


To high won't cause any stability problems, won't cause a no post, or bsod, or higher temps. All it will do is lower performance. That's the reason why most bios will default to looser (higher number) timings to make sure it posts and will get you into the bios. That's why most high performance ram that requires more than 1.8vdim has the SPD of the chip set to looser timings and/or lower speed (as in 1066 ram that requires 2.1 to 2.2vdimm to run at 1066 has an SPD of 800 at 1.8vdimm or ram rated for 4-4-4-12 timings at 2.1vdimm have an SPD of 5-5-5-18 at 1.8v). They won't provide optimal performance at those default specs, but they will post allowing you to get into the bios to change them.

I remember when the Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 was first released. If you had high performance ram that required more than 1.8-1.9vdimm the early bios wouldn't allow it to post with relaxed settings forcing one to have a stick of standard 533, 667, or 800 ram that was rated for 1.8vdimm to make the initial post into the bios, change the settings to 2.1vdimm (or whatever the high performance ram required), shut down the system, replace the ram, then go back into the bios to set the ram timings to match the specs. If you had to clear the bios you had to go through that process all over again. Some people didn't think and sold their slower ram then had to beg, borrow, or buy more just to be able to use their system after a bios clear. They eventually changed the bios to rectify that problem, but it was a real mess for several months until they did.

Some of the NForce 2 chipset motherboards had the same problem with hi-perf ram using the WinBond BH-5 chips. The DFI LanParty A was notorious for that IIRC.


----------



## wumpus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1641675

board from hell lives once more!!

that was on air if anyone was wondering.....1.52v FSb termination and .864 on the MCH ref.


----------



## Dilyn

Needs moar gigglehurtz.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1641675

board from hell lives once more!!

that was on air if anyone was wondering.....1.52v FSb termination and .864 on the MCH ref.










624! very nice


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1641675

board from hell lives once more!!

that was on air if anyone was wondering.....1.52v FSb termination and .864 on the MCH ref.


HEllz yeah Wump!


----------



## whipple16

Just got my email from gigabyte saying they sent back my rma. Not bad turn around Just about 2 weeks from when i sent it to them
It should be here tomorrow when I get home from work so keep watching if anyone is looking for a ud3p.
I will post here for first dibs on the board before it hits the for sale section









Also it's coming from a different city I sent it to which just so happens to be the same city all my newegg stuff comes from. Hopefully I will get some brand new back stock that newegg was holding on to since that's where it was originally purchased from!!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Yo got pm'd whipple for your lucious UD3P!


----------



## kvswim

hey i just got this board! yay


----------



## kvswim

NoGuru: FFb is the most current bios release, in case you didnt know.


----------



## clark_b

FE seems to be better if you're not running a SandForce SSD


----------



## ESP

Any one here interested in a Q9550 that does 3.78 at 1.18v, never tested any higher, and a UD3P that is unmolested, only ran at 445 FSB? (and perhaps 2 X 2GB OCZ 1066?)

I've stopped gaming and having this stuff just seems ridiculous to me now.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kvswim*


NoGuru: FFb is the most current bios release, in case you didnt know.


Thanks for the concern. The latest version is not always the best version. F9 was my favorite on this board, and can't forget about the F4 SuperPi BIOS.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ESP*


Any one here interested in a Q9550 that does 3.78 at 1.18v, never tested any higher, and a UD3P that is unmolested, only ran at 445 FSB? (and perhaps 2 X 2GB OCZ 1066?)

I've stopped gaming and having this stuff just seems ridiculous to me now.












Do want, but cannot haz


----------



## kvswim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ESP*


Any one here interested in a Q9550 that does 3.78 at 1.18v, never tested any higher, and a UD3P that is unmolested, only ran at 445 FSB? (and perhaps 2 X 2GB OCZ 1066?)

I've stopped gaming and having this stuff just seems ridiculous to me now.


How much for the Q9550?


----------



## ESP

I was hoping 215 at least; it seems like such a good chip. What do you guys think its worth? (It's an E0 also)


----------



## PapaSmurf

$215 would possibly be a fair price for one that does 4.25GHz 24/7 stable on air. But 3.78GHz is only worth about $150-160 or so.


----------



## whipple16

Im selling my UD3P (just back from RMA) Q9550 and 2x2 g.skill PI 8500

giving you guys a shot before it hits the for sale section $300 shipped for everything


----------



## ESP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12326738*
> $215 would possibly be a fair price for one that does 4.25GHz 24/7 stable on air. But 3.78GHz is only worth about $150-160 or so.


I've never tried to take is past 3.78. When it could do it at at stock volts I was thrilled, so I just never bothered. Do you think it could run 4.2 24/7 based on that?


----------



## PapaSmurf

No way to know. I've seen a lot of cpu's that would go so far with very little voltage increase and then hit a wall needing a LOT more voltage to go even a little bit higher. Until someone tries it there isn't anyway that any of us can know one way or the other.


----------



## JrockMOD

Hey guys quick question on the sound board, is it worth a upgrade to something better who deals with music editing alot? if so what would be best around $50-100 area.


----------



## Dilyn

If you deal a lot with high quality sound, upgrading to an actual sound card is of course the way to go. 
Onboard sound has come a long way from way back when it first arrived, but sound cards are still better









As for recommendations, I'm not sure exactly what your needs are or what the best one would be. However, we have a great audio section here on OCN and I'm sure that there are plenty of audiophiles around here who would be willing to assist you and find the best card for your budget.


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Just wondering; I've had a brand spanking, untouched UD3P sitting in its box for a while now. Not sure whether to break it open or sell it.

I know they're not the latest, but I've seen many revert back to this board for benching. I also have 3 sets of G.Skill PI's; 1066, 1100 and brand new 1200s I may sell if interested.

Any takers, PM me.

Cheers...


----------



## cr1

pm'd


----------



## 10acjed

These boards are hot items at times on ebay... If you selling I would surely look first.. I listed mine with only one other on there and got 145 for it...

Best part is I paid 90 for it a year earlier...

And the first page of this thread sure looks impressive... Good job guys!!!


----------



## freakb18c1

lets not forget about this


----------



## Dilyn

D:
Insane.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


lets not forget about this 










come on, really?


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Question fellas..

Has anyone mixed an ATI and an Nvidia card on this board? I know it can be done, wasnt sure if anyone on this thread has done it.

I currently have a single 5850.. but I have a 8600gts laying around as well.. and was curious if I could configure the 8600 as a Physx card...

would there be any added benefit with going for that setup? Meaning how much load would the 8600gts really take off from the 5850? If its minimal I'm not going to bother.. but 10-15 fps or higher would be nice..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie*


Question fellas..

Has anyone mixed an ATI and an Nvidia card on this board? I know it can be done, wasnt sure if anyone on this thread has done it.

I currently have a single 5850.. but I have a 8600gts laying around as well.. and was curious if I could configure the 8600 as a Physx card...

would there be any added benefit with going for that setup? Meaning how much load would the 8600gts really take off from the 5850? If its minimal I'm not going to bother.. but 10-15 fps or higher would be nice..


 Well of corse I have







It will work fine but unless you play something that uses Phisics I doubt you will notice a differance.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

I figured if someone did it would be you..

Meh.. maybe I'll give it a whirl.. i need some sort of project to keep me from going insane during the winter..


----------



## Dilyn

PhysX would definitely work... Whether or not it would be beneficial, as NoGuru said, is subjective









Lucid Hydra on this board would be pretty awesome though


----------



## PapaSmurf

Looks like UPS is running ahead of schedule. The HyperX T1's that I had to RMA from Newegg hit the sort center in Chicago about an hour ago so they should make it here tomorrow morning. Hopefully both of these sticks work and OC as well as the one working stick I got originally.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Another question.. any potential issues with mixing my current set of memory:

F2-8500CL5D-4GBPI-B

and this set

F2-8500CL5D-4GBPI

seem to be IDENTICAL.. except for the 'B'


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie*


Another question.. any potential issues with mixing my current set of memory:

F2-8500CL5D-4GBPI-B

and this set

F2-8500CL5D-4GBPI

seem to be IDENTICAL.. except for the 'B'


You shouldnt have any issue, so long as its the same speed, cas timing and voltage it will just install and go...

Whether or not your board can handle 2 more sticks of ram at the same voltages is another story...


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Thanks brother.. I figured all should be ok if I mix the 2.. just wanted to get some more insight.

yes I figured I may have to tweak a few settings to make the system stable with 4 sticks..


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie;12393545*
> Another question.. any potential issues with mixing my current set of memory:
> 
> F2-8500CL5D-4GBPI-B
> 
> and this set
> 
> F2-8500CL5D-4GBPI
> 
> seem to be IDENTICAL.. except for the 'B'


You should be fine mate.
I think the only time you run into issues with RAM is, most notably, when they are specced for different speeds and voltages. But those are basically the same sticks, with different colors.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Guess I was wrong. UPS decided to leave my ram at the Hodgkins, IL distribution center one more day so it would be delivered on the expected day of Wednesday instead of a day early. What a crock. Every other package that goes through that sort facility has always gone out early the next morning making it out for delivery.


----------



## Dilyn

I hate it when it's at the facility right nearby and they decide to keep it so it's delivered on its delivered by date instead of being early


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hey guys I just need confirmation or something. I thought I was finally able to OC my UD3R to the levels I wanted but when I shut it off (after doing all the necessary tests in prime95) to go to work and try and re-start it the PC double boots and resets to the default settings.

I have ran prime95 for 8 hours each on small ftt, large ftt and blend with no errors. I also made sure my mems are at 1:1 ratio plus tested it in memtest with no issues. This has got me really stumped.

I have read that these boards sometimes have issues OCing a q6600, which BIOS is the best for me to OC my chip? I'm currently running f13e (from extremesystems.org - gigabyte support page) and have tried running it on stock and I succesfully tested the system standby (power saving) feature.

Really don't know what else to do. Is this board the problem or is it something else?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*


Hey guys I just need confirmation or something. I thought I was finally able to OC my UD3R to the levels I wanted but when I shut it off (after doing all the necessary tests in prime95) to go to work and try and re-start it the PC double boots and resets to the default settings.

I have ran prime95 for 8 hours each on small ftt, large ftt and blend with no errors. I also made sure my mems are at 1:1 ratio plus tested it in memtest with no issues. This has got me really stumped.

I have read that these boards sometimes have issues OCing a q6600, which BIOS is the best for me to OC my chip? I'm currently running f13e (from extremesystems.org - gigabyte support page) and have tried running it on stock and I succesfully tested the system standby (power saving) feature.

Really don't know what else to do. Is this board the problem or is it something else?


Try to Disable the USB Legacy Storage detect in bios. This is a known problem on Gigabyte P35/P45 boards. I had the same problem on my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R. When I disabled this feature, my computer started normal after a shutdown. Just enable it again if you need to boot from USB storage...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Crap. The replacement HyperX finally showed up and the first stick can't even pass Memtest at it's rated 1066 with 2.4vdimm.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Try to Disable the USB Legacy Storage detect in bios. This is a known problem on Gigabyte P35/P45 boards. I had the same problem on my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R. When I disabled this feature, my computer started normal after a shutdown. Just enable it again if you need to boot from USB storage...


It is disabled and it still does the double boot.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Crap. The replacement HyperX finally showed up and the first stick can't even pass Memtest at it's rated 1066 with 2.4vdimm.


Is 2.4v the specified voltage for 1066? My G.skill's were causing errors at 1100 with 2.0v but when I lowered them to 1.9v it fixed it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Supposed to be 2.2-2.3v. Tried 2.0, 2.1, 2.2, 2.3, and 2.4. Left them running overnight in another system and can finally get 1066 with 2.2v, but they don't OC worth a darn. 1080 is a stretch and requires 2.38vdimm. The one good stick from the set I RMA'd would do 1140 with 2.24v with spec timings of 5-5-5-15. Every other set of these I have worked with over the years would easily do 1100 @ 2.2-2.3v with 5-5-5-15 timings or better. Typical for me. I always seem to either get the worst of the litter or when I do get one of the better ones something either happens to them or I make the mistake of selling it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm making some progress. Since I can't get into Windows at 533fsb the only way to run the ram at it's full 1066 speed would be to run at a reduced 3.8GHz something I don't want to do. Still tweaking but it looks like running the system at 495x8.5 for 4.102GHz allows me to run the ram at 990 with 5-4-4-12 timings at 2.2vdimm rather than the spec 5-5-5-15. Seems to be working fine so far.


----------



## advion

Alright I've got 4GB of ram in my UD3P and it works great but I wanted to bump it to 6GB so I bought a 2x1 set of what I thought was the same ram as the previous sticks.

All four sticks in it won't post but the original two post fine by themselves and if I put just the new ones in those work fine also. But together all of them don't work, it's been a while since I've messed with ram stuff but I tip toed through and changed some settings in the bios. If I remember correctly I tried a few from 1.8-2.1v and couldn't get it to recognize all the sticks. The couple times it did boot it would recognize 4GB but not the full 6GB.

Any ideas?

I would ideally like to just buy another set of 2x2GB so I can just go straight to 8GB. Rig specs are in sig and I've flashed it to the latest bios.

Disclaimer: I've since put the ram into my mother in laws cheap HP computer to bump her to 3GB from 1 so I don't have the stuff anymore but it works fine in her computer. I just wanted to see if anyone had any issues with 6GB or if it is just my lack of overclocking abilities.


----------



## PapaSmurf

First, post a link to BOTH sets of ram.

Next, you might need to increase the MCH a notch or two to compensate for the additional load of 4 sticks over 2 and 6 gigs over 4.

Are you overclocking the cpu at all?

What bios revision are you using?

Put the 2gig sticks in the yellow slots and the 1gig sticks in the red slots.

Make sure that before you install both sets of ram that you manually configure the ram times to whatever the higher number of the two sets requires. Sometimes with more than 2 sticks or with unequal sized sticks leaving things on auto doesn't work.

I can run 4 x 2gig sticks of ram in mine no problem. I did have to raise the MCH by 1 notch over 2 x 2g sticks though. With mine it isn't even matching sticks, 2 x 2g of Kingston HyperX T1 PC2-1066 and 2 x 2g of Patriot PC2-1066.


----------



## advion

Link to the 4GB Sticks: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166

Link to the 2GB Sticks: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231144

I did this a month ago or so but I believe I bumped the MCH up a little to test it out but of course I don't recall what I bumped it to, I want to say somewhere around 1.33 to 1.35ish

CPU is running at stock speeds and nothing is overclocked on it yet.

Gigabyte EP45-UD3P with bios F10

I've tried every slot and ram combination I could think of so again it's been a while since I did all of this but I'm pretty sure that was one of the combos I tried.

Sorry I haven't overclocked since I had my AMD Athlon 64 around 2006 and am just now looking into pushing this Q9550.

Edit - I ordered another 2GB and I'm going to try this again and be more methodical about it. Sounds like it was more my lack of know how and lack of really trying very hard at fault.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Those sticks should work together just fine.

Try this. First go into the bios and make the following changes.

Set the vdimm to 2.1v

Set the Memory Multiplier to 3.00

Set the ram timings to 5-5-5-15

Save and exit the bios, then shut down the system.

Install the 2g sticks in the yellow slots and the 1g sticks in the red slots.

See how that goes.


----------



## cr1

So I decide it's time to clean-out the dust in my rig-

I take it apart, and wipe everything down-

When I re-assemble it, it boots fine, but within 2-3 minutes, it freezes right in the middle of a youtube video...

I hit the reset switch (negative on cont-alt-delete), and it restarts&#8230;starts cycling power-off, power-on,power-off, etc., like that a few times, and then loads the Windows Desktop&#8230;and it's down-clocked to 3.0GHz (it was at 4.0GHz)...

I click-on restart, go into BIOS and load the same 4.0GHz profile that's been working fine for months-
I exit and save, and it powers-off (normal), powers-on (normal), then powers off and on again one more time (definitely not good), before it loads the desktop, but it's still at the stock 3.0GHz-

When I go back into the BIOS, I get the standard 'Warning Message' about overclocking and voltages-

I repeat this scenario a few more times with the same results-

I figure maybe it's the memory, so I re-seat the RAM, run Memtest86+ for one pass&#8230;no errors...but I notice that the timings are not the 5-5-5-15 that I had entered, but something like ?-7-7-24-

I get back into the BIOS and hit F7 for Optimal Settings&#8230;

Everything's now on AUTO, except for (which I enter manually)-

- Vcore @ 1.31875v
- DRAM @ 2.1v
- timings @ 5-5-5-15

The template below is the profile I have been using successfully for 4.0GHz-

I think for some reason, the timings that were working, aren't working anymore, if that's possible-

Any help getting it this back to 4.0GHz is apprediated!

Code:


Code:


CPU = E8400
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = FE 
Ram =       Corsair Dominator 8500 C5D 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00GHz (445x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
CIA2.................................: Disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCIExpress Clock Drive...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1068
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 8 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel A Timing/Driving Settings....:   (Auto)

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B Timing/Driving Settings....:   (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.31875
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.26
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr1*


So I decide it's time to clean-out the dust in my rig-

I take it apart, and wipe everything down-

When I re-assemble it, it boots fine, but within 2-3 minutes, it freezes right in the middle of a youtube video...

I hit the reset switch (negative on cont-alt-delete), and it restarts&#8230;starts cycling power-off, power-on,power-off, etc., like that a few times, and then loads the Windows Desktop&#8230;and it's down-clocked to 3.0GHz (it was at 4.0GHz)...

I click-on restart, go into BIOS and load the same 4.0GHz profile that's been working fine for months-
I exit and save, and it powers-off (normal), powers-on (normal), then powers off and on again one more time (definitely not good), before it loads the desktop, but it's still at the stock 3.0GHz-

When I go back into the BIOS, I get the standard 'Warning Message' about overclocking and voltages-

I repeat this scenario a few more times with the same results-

I figure maybe it's the memory, so I re-seat the RAM, run Memtest86+ for one pass&#8230;no errors...but I notice that the timings are not the 5-5-5-15 that I had entered, but something like ?-7-7-24-

I get back into the BIOS and hit F7 for Optimal Settings&#8230;

Everything's now on AUTO, except for (which I enter manually)-

- Vcore @ 1.31875v
- DRAM @ 2.1v
- timings @ 5-5-5-15

The template below is the profile I have been using successfully for 4.0GHz-

I think for some reason, the timings that were working, aren't working anymore, if that's possible-

Any help getting it this back to 4.0GHz is apprediated!


Try to Disable the USB Legacy Storage detect in bios. This is a known problem on Gigabyte P35/P45 boards. I had the same problem on my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R. When I disabled this feature, my computer started normal after a shutdown. Just enable it again if you need to boot from USB storage...


----------



## cr1

@turrican9

I just changed the MCH Frequency Latch to 333 and it boots fine now-

Thanks tho, good info....


----------



## advion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Those sticks should work together just fine.

Try this. First go into the bios and make the following changes.

Set the vdimm to 2.1v

Set the Memory Multiplier to 3.00

Set the ram timings to 5-5-5-15

Save and exit the bios, then shut down the system.

Install the 2g sticks in the yellow slots and the 1g sticks in the red slots.

See how that goes.


Like I said I put the 2GB sticks in my mother in laws computer to help her out after I had kind of given up/forgot about them. I ordered two new sticks that will be here next week so when those arrive I'll be back for help I'm sure.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Having some weirdness going on.. after I pulled everything out to install the 212+, windows had a hard time booting, but eventually got there.

Also, I had the triple boot issue, which afterwards resets the bios settings to default.. NOTHING changed in my setup besides the cooler.

I went ahead and disabled legacy USB, and raised a few voltages and pinched FSB up to 450.. running prime right now testing 3.825.

If I have anymore hangups I'll post my MIT.. for now I'm trying to get her stable. possibly later on today or tomorrow I'll be inching up to 4.0, so I'm sure I'll hit a wall somewhere along the line.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie;12446827*
> Having some weirdness going on.. after I pulled everything out to install the 212+, windows had a hard time booting, but eventually got there.
> 
> Also, I had the triple boot issue, which afterwards resets the bios settings to default.. NOTHING changed in my setup besides the cooler.
> 
> I went ahead and disabled legacy USB, and raised a few voltages and pinched FSB up to 450.. running prime right now testing 3.825.
> 
> If I have anymore hangups I'll post my MIT.. for now I'm trying to get her stable. possibly later on today or tomorrow I'll be inching up to 4.0, so I'm sure I'll hit a wall somewhere along the line.


You should not disable USB Legacy, but USB Legacy *Storage detect*


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Yup.. I wasnt clear.. I disabled USB Storage Legacy, not USB Legacy support..

Prime for over 2 hours and no errors, cores are 57-60.









3.83 stable so far.. just gamed for a bit too, no issues.. Reboots are just peachy as well.


----------



## advion

Alright I need all of you OCing gods to guide me. I don't know what I'm doing but would like to get my Q9550 at a stable and "safe" 3.5ish GHz. This is where it's at now as I was messing around with it. Temps now are idle 43 C and under load (IntelBurnTest 5 runs on High stress 2048Mb) 73 C

This will boot and I'm not sure where to go from here as I really haven't tried to overclock anything since 2006 with an Athlon 64. I was kind of thinking I may need to try and re-seat the 212+ but I can do that later as long as the temps don't go crazy.

*edit* - this has been doing Prime since I posted this thread originally and it's passed everything so far, will keep it going overnight just because. (Temps level off at 72 C)

Code:



Code:


CPU = Q9550 C1
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = F10 
Ram =       G. Skill 4GB DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.4 Ghz (400x8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
CIA2.................................: Disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCIExpress Clock Drive...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel A Timing/Driving Settings....:   (Auto)

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B Timing/Driving Settings....:   (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: Auto
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: Auto
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: Auto
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: Auto
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1666078


----------



## BungalowJunkie

So you have everything set to auto? Are you just adjusted the FSB for your OC?

Thats an issue right there.. Auto helps in some areas, but usually not real helpful in OC'n.. tends to push voltages higher then needed=higher temps.

try these, I went off of where I'm at.. but the other fellas know more then I!

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
CIA2.................................: Disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCIExpress Clock Drive...............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo looks cooler
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: should be 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control change from auto, and enter those suggested numbers
tRRD.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWTR.................................: 4 (Auto)
tWR..................................: 13 (Auto)
tRFC.................................: 68 (Auto)
tRTP.................................: 4 (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel A Timing/Driving Settings....: (Auto)

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 8 (Auto)
Channel B Timing/Driving Settings....: (Auto)

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: I'm at 1.281
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: I'm at 1.28
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: i'm at 1.26
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.5
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: Auto
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Again, some of those numbers are where I'm at, and so far I'm stable at 3.83.. each board and each chip are different.

Watch those temps.. cracking 70 is getting warm brotha! post back and let us know.. i'm sure someone will be by soon to laugh at me but this should get you going


----------



## NoGuru

Set your RAM voltage, Vcore, CPU Term, and MCH to stock. Increase FSB, and if you fail raise Vcore, if it still fails raise CPU Term, if that fails raise MCH.
And the beat go's on da da dum, da dum.


----------



## advion

Alright I'll start editing all these numbers in an hour or so. I know 70 is a little warm but the stock cooler used to hit that rather quickly so if it's been running prime for 12+ hour and it's at 68 C I figured it would be ok for a day.

I appreciate the help, will post results. (Also yesterday I did try to set a few things and I kept getting the three restarts and bios reset, these and the stock settings are the only ones that seem 'stable' and will boot)


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *advion;12456134*
> Alright I'll start editing all these numbers in an hour or so. I know 70 is a little warm but the stock cooler used to hit that rather quickly so if it's been running prime for 12+ hour and it's at 68 C I figured it would be ok for a day.
> 
> I appreciate the help, will post results. (Also yesterday I did try to set a few things and I kept getting the three restarts and bios reset, these and the stock settings are the only ones that seem 'stable' and will boot)


Yes 70 is ok.. but I think we can do better

You may have to re-seat it, but lets try and get some of the voltages under control first.. by manually setting a few things you may notice the temps will go down.

But remember, those numbers are what I have it at (now prime is running for 3.93) and I'm running at 60 at load, but since you're hitting almost 70 at load, those numbers may be higher then what you need to achieve a 3.5..

stick on here, these guys helped me out tremendously.


----------



## advion

Still at 3.4Ghz but I've changed everything to match what you posted with a couple exceptions.

At your settings everything loaded and looked good until I ran Prime95 and right as I began it with a blended test it restarted the computer.

So I blindly raised the cpu vcore to the next step from 1.281 and then changed the sys mem multiplier to 2.66D I believe it was to hit 1066. Boots and runs fine doing blended Prime95 now and so far everything is stable. Temps under load in prime are 63ish C but I haven't done Intel Burn Test yet which seems to really put on the heat.

I'll get the exact bios settings in an hour or so while it does prime a little longer and then get the vcore back down.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Good.. we're making progress.. Temp is alot better.. but for your case yes you'll have to run intel burn to compare the temps for a solid 'before and after' comparison..

When you run prime, change to small ffts.. stresses the CPU more. More guidance for your situation will come in due time on this thread.. be patient..


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Getting some errors in Prime in the 3rd core: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4

I bumped up vcore and term up a bit, but want to stop and check in with you guys before I proceed and break something (still learning:doh

One thing I noticed is the Dram.. on the P5N-E I would choose unlinked and keep the memory alone, how do I control that on this board?

Stock speed is 533, now I'm sitting at 564/1128mhz

Running Prime again to see if my bump in vcore is enough but I'd like to get memory back to stock (1066).

thanks in advace:wave2:
CPU-Z Validate for reference

CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = 2x2g Gskill Black Pi 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: .5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.99

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 470
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Enabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Enabled
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40 B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1128 STOCK IS 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 12

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 13
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 9

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 9

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.312
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.3
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.5
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.1v
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.1
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## turrican9

*BungalowJunkie*

Try these...

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: *Normal*
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Enabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Enabled
System Memory Multiplier ............: *1:1 (Or what name it has in your motherboard)*
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: *940* STOCK IS 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: *15*

*Advanced Timing Control (*Try to leave at Auto, except for the Command Rate)
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: Auto
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 2T

*This is to rule out your RAM as a problem!*

*Down multiplier from x8.5 to x6.0 to test FSB/NB stability. Run Prim95 Large FFT's for at least 6 hours! If you wanna take a quicker run, click Large FFT's, then go to custom and write 5 min instead of 15 min. If stable, up the multiplier to x8.5 again. Then run 10 passes of IBT (High, very high or max mem) to check if CPU is stable. If not, give it more Vcore.*

*If this does not help, try playing with your CPU's reference Volts. You should have two of them. They need to be finetuned for 460FSB + when overclocking Quads.. Here is a guide*

When you get stable, try upping RAM speeds again. First you up the mem multiplier to x2.4 again. Do not touch anything else without testing stability first. Use Memtest for Windows. Open two sessions and type in 1500MB for each of them. Let them run two passes to check mem stability. Also use memtest for DOS. Prime95 Blend testing is also good for testing mem stability. I suspect that Performance Enhance: *Turbo* gave you trouble.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Awesome.. thanks for the input turrican9.. I'll make those changes when/if prime fails.
Its been running error free for just over an hour, I used to get an error at the 23-24 min mark.. so I'm going to let it go for as long as it can.. or if I need to get some BF frags









As for the Performance Enhance setting, does that really make a difference/impact, besides potentially causing problems?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie;12459575*
> Awesome.. thanks for the input turrican9.. I'll make those changes when/if prime fails.
> Its been running error free for just over an hour, I used to get an error at the 23-24 min mark.. so I'm going to let it go for as long as it can.. or if I need to get some BF frags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Performance Enhance setting, does that really make a difference/impact, besides potentially causing problems?


No, that Perfomance Enhance in itself do not affects performance very much, as long as you have the Static tRead Timing at manual. That Performance Enhance controls the Static tRead timing. Static tRead = Performance Level. And your setting: 9 should be perfect for your setup.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Update.. Small FFTs ran for almost 3 hrs and no errors. I switched to large FFTS and I had errors in all four workers after 25 mins or so..

I'll make some adjustments and update..

pfft.


----------



## PapaSmurf

When you run Prime, a hard lock or BSOD (especially the 0x124 BSOD} is usually lack of vcore or vtt, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage.

Quote:



HaMMeR=GoM=

BSOD codes for overclocking
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


When you run Prime, a hard lock or BSOD (especially the 0x124 BSOD} is usually lack of vcore or vtt, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage.


It was the case for me as well.... I could run 50 pass IBT, and small fft's for 10 - 12 hours, but Prime blend would error on one core between 3 - 6 hours in. Mch Ref tweak fixed it right up








Just be sure to down clock to a stable setting before testing your Ref voltages.. I suggest going down 3 spots from default and up 3 - 4 spots and test all...
Mine wouldnt post on most of them, and would error quickly if it did. Once I got a setting that made it stable again, I left it there and increased the OC to the higher setting I was having trouble with and bingo, it was stable...


----------



## marsey99

papa those bsod codes are great but only accurate on x58 boards, on p45s they dont talley up









bungalow try changing the clock drive or clock skews


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


papa those bsod codes are great but only accurate on x58 boards, on p45s they dont talley up









bungalow try changing the clock drive or clock skews










Quite possible. I got that list from this thread. http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...code-list.html It doesn't make any mention of what chipsets it's for.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

After Large FFTs failed, the only thing I changed was memory multi from 2.4b to 2.00 and I bumped up ref a notch or 2. large fft failed almost immediately.. i then was just copying some files from my camera and I got a BSOD, memory dump.. eek.

10acjed to be clear, you're suggesting I downclock the proc a bit until I'm stable, then test the ref.. lowering the ref a few notches and raising a few until I'm stable again, correct?

What about taking the memory out of the equation like Turrican said? Looks like he had the same thought with lowering the clock and checking a few things first.. thanks again all!


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie;12466846*
> After Large FFTs failed, the only thing I changed was memory multi from 2.4b to 2.00 and I bumped up ref a notch or 2. large fft failed almost immediately.. i then was just copying some files from my camera and I got a BSOD, memory dump.. eek.
> 
> 10acjed to be clear, you're suggesting I downclock the proc a bit until I'm stable, then test the ref.. lowering the ref a few notches and raising a few until I'm stable again, correct?
> 
> What about taking the memory out of the equation like Turrican said? Looks like he had the same thought with lowering the clock and checking a few things first.. thanks again all!


1.) I always take the memory out of the equation first, run it as close to its rated speed without going over.. I have had ram that would error at 25MHz OC.

2.) Yes, your correct. I start at a stable OC...
My path was trying to get to 4.0+, I was 100% stable at 3.85 but if I tried to squeeze that last bit for 4.0 it would error prime on one core.
So I went to the stable 3.85, then adjusted the CPU Ref while leaving the MCH Ref at Auto, went down 3 spots all were unstable. Went up 3 spots all were unstable.
Set CPU Ref to Auto and did the same adjustments to the MCH Ref, down 3 unstable, up 2 unstable, 3rd spot was stable.

So having the MCH Ref at that setting I went back to trying my 4.0 that wasnt stable and it was working..

If you get to windows after a change run IBT for 20 - 30 pass, if thats stable try Prime95 blend for a long period..

It takes a little time, but generally the Ref voltage change will cause a no post, BSOD at windows load, or fail IBT quickly so its not like your stressing for hours...


----------



## marsey99

3.8+ is where it gets tricky, i was for me.

i found that i needed to go back to stock voltages and refs (cpu/mch and ram) so as i increased some voltages the others scaled correctly and work my way back up. your also at the point i needed to start changing the skews but it seems that you can get higher on the p than the r before thats needed.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Update:

I brought my rig back down to 3.74, and ran prime large ffts all day while I was at work and all seemed stable. I then began work on the cpu/mch refs.

Setting MCH to auto I worked on CPU first, 3 down all failed to boot, 1 up failed IBT, 2 up gave me triple boot, 3rd Passed IBT (.798v) but upon a restart to get back into bios, I got the triple boot loop and back to stock.

Now I'm testing 4 up @ .823 and running IBT, so far so good.

My question is, once I find a stable CPU Ref setting, do I do the same for MCH or leave that at auto?

And I need some clarification for memory clocks.. does this board run in 'linked mode' (from my P5N-e days) I've read and read and cant figure out how to keep the memory at stock, besides changing the memory multi to get it as close to stock as possible.. is that the trick?









thanks again fellas.. I'll update again soon


----------



## PapaSmurf

You have to use the memory multiplier to get as close as possible. Intel chipsets are different from nVidia chipsets in the way they deal with ram.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12489805*
> You have to use the memory multiplier to get as close as possible. Intel chipsets are different from nVidia chipsets in the way they deal with ram.


Ah thank you sir.. got it.

Update: CPU Ref @ .823 passed IBT, and MCH @ .778 passed IBT as well.. moving on to a blend prime test..

I've attached my current MIT for reference..


----------



## turrican9

Hi,

Many of you are probably familiar with the 'standard', 'Turbo' and 'Extreme' Performance Enhance in Gigabyte boards.

It's primary function is to control the Static tRead Value (Performance Level). This affects memory performance pretty much. When overclocking you should always control the Static tRead Value to manual.

However, I wanted to find out if those Performance Enhance settings affected performance if using a manual Static tRead Value. In my case I have it set to a Value of 10.

First of all, when controlling Static tRead Value I can now boot windows at all the Performance Enhance settings, even 'Extreme'. The problem is that if Static tRead Value is set at Auto the Performance Enhance 'Extreme' is setting Static tRead Value far to tight.

So anyway, here are my MaxMem results from all three presets, using a Static tRead Value (Performance Level) 10.

Hardware: Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R, [email protected], Geil Black Dragon [email protected] 5-5-5-15

*
Standard Performance Enhance*










*
Turbo Performance Enhance*










*Extreme Performance Enhance*










So looking at these results are showing that the presets are infact changing other settings than just the Static tRead Value. There is a difference, ecspecially going from Standard to Turbo. Copy speed is affected the most.

I checked out all RAM timings using AIDA 64 and MemSet 4.1. There was no difference between the three presets. All was showing the same timings. So I have concluded that the presets are changing North Bridge timings or something...


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Great work turrican! Its great to see actual data to support changes to the board.. and you have done just that! +1 for you!.

Less exciting news, but a step in the right direction: Prime blend ran all night 8+ hours with no errors.. phew.. now I'll start crankin her back up and see what happens.

And again, I appreciate all of your help, I've only had this board for 2 months but I've learned so much... off to work


----------



## cr1

I just replaced my Corsair Dominators with some G.Skill 1100's-

It boots fine, but I wonder if anyone can see anything in the bios that might look _very wrong_, or could be tweaked better...

Thanks everyone-

Code:



Code:


CPU = E8400
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = FE 
Ram =       GSkill 1100/8800

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.01GHz (446x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 446
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
CIA2.................................: Disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: ?
PCIExpress Clock Drive...............: ?
CPU Clock Skew.......................: ?
MCH Clock Skew.......................: ?

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1189
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: ?
tWTR.................................: ?
tWR..................................: ?
tRFC.................................: ?
tRTP.................................: ?
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: ?

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: ?
Channel A Timing/Driving Settings....: ?

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: ?
Channel B Timing/Driving Settings....: ?

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.29375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.26
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.90
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr1;12498054*
> I just replaced my Corsair Dominators with some G.Skill 1100's-
> 
> It boots fine, but I wonder if anyone can see anything in the bios that might look _very wrong_, or could be tweaked better...
> 
> Thanks everyone-


You should set that Static tRead Value (Performance Level) to manual. Try 7 and work your way up until stable. I'm guessing you can do at least PL-8.

After you have found the lowest possible stable PL, you shold try Performance Enhance 'Turbo'. If that's stable, then try the 'Extreme' preset.


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr1;12498054*
> I just replaced my Corsair Dominators with some G.Skill 1100's-
> 
> It boots fine, but I wonder if anyone can see anything in the bios that might look _very wrong_, or could be tweaked better...
> 
> Thanks everyone-
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CPU = E8400
> Motherboard = UD3P
> BIOS Version = FE
> Ram =       GSkill 1100/8800
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
> CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
> Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
> CPU Frequency .......................: 4.01GHz (446x9)
> 
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 446
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
> CIA2.................................: Disabled
> 
> Advanced Clock Control
> CPU Clock Drive......................: ?
> PCIExpress Clock Drive...............: ?
> CPU Clock Skew.......................: ?
> MCH Clock Skew.......................: ?
> 
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance..................: Standard
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
> (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
> System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.66D
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1189
> DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual
> 
> Standard Timing Control
> CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
> tRCD ................................: 5
> tRP..................................: 5
> tRAS.................................: 15
> 
> Advanced Timing Control
> tRRD.................................: ?
> tWTR.................................: ?
> tWR..................................: ?
> tRFC.................................: ?
> tRTP.................................: ?
> Command Rate (CMD) ..................: ?
> 
> Channel A
> Static tRead Value...................: ?
> Channel A Timing/Driving Settings....: ?
> 
> Channel B
> Static tRead Value...................: ?
> Channel B Timing/Driving Settings....: ?
> 
> Motherboard Voltage Control
> CPU
> Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
> CPU Vcore............................: 1.29375
> CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.26
> CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50
> CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto
> 
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26
> MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
> MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
> ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
> ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.2
> 
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.90
> DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
> Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
> Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


Looks good to me. I have mine at PL8. PL7 might be asking too much.

You could try setting tRFC to around 45/50.


----------



## cr1

I'm getting errors in memtest86+ with my original configuration-

I tried PL-7, PL-8, , and tRFC from 45-50 without success....

I wonder if I should back-off the 1189MHz...

Idea's?


----------



## SyveRson

1189 is a little more than I could get out of mine at 5-5-5-15.

I never tried looser timings (6-6-6-18) though, you could try that.

I also have my voltage at 2.0V.


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyveRson;12499539*
> 1189 is a little more than I could get out of mine at 5-5-5-15.
> 
> I never tried looser timings (6-6-6-18) though, you could try that.
> 
> I also have my voltage at 2.0V.


I plugged-in 5-7-7-20, and it completed 1-pass without errors, I'll try it again with 6-6-6-18

Thanks-


----------



## PapaSmurf

If it was me I would leave the timings at 5-5-5-15 and use the 2.50 memory divider instead. That would give you a ram speed of about 1115 with tighter timings which will probably give you better memory performance.

*turrican*, that looks interesting. I'll have to do some work with that on my EP45-UD3P.


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If it was me I would leave the timings at 5-5-5-15 and use the 2.50 memory divider instead. That would give you a ram speed of about 1115 with tighter timings which will probably give you better memory performance.


You're probably right, but I fired the 1066/8500 Corsair Dominators for these GSkills....if I can't get much more out-of-them than I got from the Corsair's, than it wouldn't have made much sense-

Thanks-


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr1;12500375*
> You're probably right, but I fired the 1066/8500 Corsair Dominators for these GSkills....if I can't get much more out-of-them than I got from the Corsair's, than it wouldn't have made much sense-
> 
> Thanks-


You could think about increasing your overclock in conjunction with using the 2.5 or 2.4 divider to achieve higher RAM frequencies, and even better performance.


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyveRson*


You could think about increasing your overclock in conjunction with using the 2.5 or 2.4 divider to achieve higher RAM frequencies, and even better performance.


I'll definitely check-that-out...

Meanwhile, I just went 5-passes of memtest86+ without any errors @ 6-6-6-18


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sounds good. When you get done do a couple of benchmarks with it like that then with the 2.50 divider and 5-5-5-15 timings to see which benches higher.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey guys, just checking in to say hi. Thought i would return to my roots, which is this thread lol. So yeah, hey foulks!


----------



## cr1

Now to run an hour of prime95-










EDIT: not stable, blue-screened shortly after cpu-validation, seems okay @ 6-6-6-18 though


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr1*


EDIT: not stable, blue-screened shortly after cpu-validation, seems okay @ 6-6-6-18 though


I would try this:

471X8.5 for 4.00ghz
2.5A for 1175mhz (5-5-5-15)

May need to bump FSB Term and MCH a notch or two, but you should be able to leave Vcore alone. 471 FSB is cake for this board.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12503016*
> Hey guys, just checking in to say hi. Thought i would return to my roots, which is this thread lol. So yeah, hey foulks!


I will have a hard time letting this thread die... By far one of the best threads OCN has ever hosted...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12503016*
> Hey guys, just checking in to say hi. Thought i would return to my roots, which is this thread lol. So yeah, hey foulks!


How are you doing Bradley
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;12507095*
> I will have a hard time letting this thread die... By far one of the best threads OCN has ever hosted...


Still a great thread, and will continue to be for a long time.
About a year or two ago this thread was moving so fast it was like instant messaging.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

I'm beginning to lose it!









I finally got my rig to be stable @ 3.84, passed IBT 30 runs, Prime small ffts for 4 hrs, and blend over night, and large for about 4..

Buuuut.. when I hit restart to get back into bios, I get the triple boot and settings are back to stock.. also, after I made a bump to vcore I saved the settings to cmos and the machine just shutdown.. and after I started it back up it passed all the tests.

has this ever happened to anyone? I'm going to bump up a few things and see what happens..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie;12507986*
> I'm beginning to lose it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my rig to be stable @ 3.84, passed IBT 30 runs, Prime small ffts for 4 hrs, and blend over night, and large for about 4..
> 
> Buuuut.. when I hit restart to get back into bios, I get the triple boot and settings are back to stock.. also, after I made a bump to vcore I saved the settings to cmos and the machine just shutdown.. and after I started it back up it passed all the tests.
> 
> has this ever happened to anyone? I'm going to bump up a few things and see what happens..


Try to hit F11 when entering bios and save your overclocking profile. Read earlier today that this could cure these reboot cycle problems on Gigabyte boards.

For my board (GA-P35 DS3R) it was disabling the Legacy USB Storage Detect feature that got rid of my reboot-cycle bug.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

OK.. I'll give it a look. thanks man!

I guess I forget about the legacy issue.. once I changed it a few profiles back, I never went back and checked it. After a lockup or issue I do reload my work in progress profile.. after this prime run is done I'll take a look

so far @ 3.84 I'm stable in IBT, and runnnig prime now.. so far so good.. but I've been here before..

3.84 is Stable, Running prime blend @ 3.95 (IBT passed)

Off to the Red Wings vs. Dallas Stars game.. hopefully prime will be running when I get back!


----------



## xxlap1xx

Anyone here are using this set of ram?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166

Hows the OC ability on this one? Im looking to get to 4.2ghz or so... and it seems like my ram is limiting me at the moment... so any help will be appreciated.. Thanks


----------



## marsey99

this thread is epic, i was talking to a guy i met about pc stuff and he has the p version and i was saying i have the r and he told me i needed to check this thread out









didnt have the heart to tell him i have been spamming this thread for about 2 years or so now lol

i bet you would be hard pushed to find a thread anywhere online about 1 series of mobo like this that is nearing 20,000 posts









i do think its kinda funny that every couple of hundred pages or so the same info gets posted again as new facts but not everybody has read it all and for those who dont know it is a new fact so its all good









since getting this board i have played with x58s and a p67 and tbh i still think its as good a mobo as any i have touched and im keeping mine till i either fry it or it fries me xD

gotta say tho im itching to get me a 2500k now as they are fliers.

edit

few guys have used those gskill 1066 pk sticks mate, iirc they topped out around 1150 ish @ stock timings.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's one of the top 5 most posted in threads at OCN IINM. That says something about how popular these boards are.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxlap1xx;12517006*
> Anyone here are using this set of ram?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166
> 
> Hows the OC ability on this one? Im looking to get to 4.2ghz or so... and it seems like my ram is limiting me at the moment... so any help will be appreciated.. Thanks


Those will work great, and like Marsey said, they will run about 1150 with stock timings.

Great info, good people, plenty of beer







why not hang out.


----------



## turrican9

*Many people fail their overclock on these Gigabyte boards because they run the Static tRead Value (Performance Level. Yeah, Gigabyte use their own cryptic name.) at Auto, and let it be controlled by the Performance Presets... Those Performance Presets sets the Static tRead Value to tight on higher FSB speeds.

This information should have been posted on the firts page of this thread, with big letters. This is one of the most important settings when overclocking with these Gigabyte boards. I have helped several people overclocking their Gigabyte boards in this forum. And it came down to this Static tRead Value (Performance Level), hindered their overclock because it was at auto.*


----------



## advion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Those sticks should work together just fine.

Try this. First go into the bios and make the following changes.

Set the vdimm to 2.1v

Set the Memory Multiplier to 3.00

Set the ram timings to 5-5-5-15

Save and exit the bios, then shut down the system.

Install the 2g sticks in the yellow slots and the 1g sticks in the red slots.

See how that goes.


Got the new 1GB sticks x2 in and set everything to this and it will boot and get to right where it should load windows and it does nothing, just a black screen.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *advion*


Got the new 1GB sticks x2 in and set everything to this and it will boot and get to right where it should load windows and it does nothing, just a black screen.


Please read my post above you


----------



## clark_b

you may need to increase the mch core voltage to 1.28 also advion

:edit:
and/or try raising the ram timings to 5-5-5-18


----------



## advion

I did and changing whatever didn't do anything so far. Some of these were recommendations by the G.Skill techs on their forums so I tried a couple just to find a baseline. The "Starting Windows" text shows up but the loading animation doesn't popup and nothing ever loads. They also recommended trying 1.4v for MCH using four sticks/8GB which didn't change anything but I'm also only using four sticks/6GB (2x4, 2x1). So far the one thing that's made any difference is putting the 4GB sticks in the red slots (2 and 4) and the 1Gb in yellow (1 and 3). This at least got the system to POST so I could get into the BIOS.

Code:


Code:


Performance Enhance: Extreme
XMP: Disabled
MCH Frequency Latch: 333Mhz
System Memory Multiplier: 3.20B [1066]
DRAM Timing: Manual
  CAS: 5
  tRCD: 5
  tRP: 5
  tRAS: 15

  tRRD: 4
  tWTR: 4
  tWR: 8
  tRFC: 68
  tRTP: 4
  Command Rate: 2

  Channel A & B tRead: 8

MCH Core: 1.240v
ICH Core: 1.2v
DRAM Voltage: 2.1v


----------



## clark_b

what fsb are you using? 400?


----------



## advion

The Q9550 is running at stock speeds and isn't over clocked at all. 333x8.5.

Edit - If I drop it down to 2.40B so the ram is at 800Mhz it boots. But refuses at 1066.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *advion*


The Q9550 is running at stock speeds and isn't over clocked at all. 333x8.5.

Edit - If I drop it down to 2.40B so the ram is at 800Mhz it boots. But refuses at 1066.


Turn the Static tRead Value to Manual! Try 9 or 10!


----------



## advion

Yeah the tRead is manual, I posted that I set it to 8. I'll try 9 or 10.

Edit - 9 and 10 are no-go.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*Many people fail their overclock on these Gigabyte boards because they run the Static tRead Value (Performance Level. Yeah, Gigabyte use their own cryptic name.) at Auto, and let it be controlled by the Performance Presets... Those Performance Presets sets the Static tRead Value to tight on higher FSB speeds.

This information should have been posted on the firts page of this thread, with big letters. This is one of the most important settings when overclocking with these Gigabyte boards. I have helped several people overclocking their Gigabyte boards in this forum. And it came down to this Static tRead Value (Performance Level), hindered their overclock because it was at auto. *


I have the exact opposite experience. If I take it off of Auto it doesn't matter what I manually set it to, it will lock up Windows within seconds. Tried every number from 6 to 15. On auto if runs perfectly at 100% load 24/7.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I have the exact opposite experience. If I take it off of Auto it doesn't matter what I manually set it to, it will lock up Windows within seconds. Tried every number from 6 to 15. On auto if runs perfectly at 100% load 24/7.


haha Papa I was thinking the same thing when I read that post. 9 times out of 10 moving the tRAS from 12-15 or 15-18 makes way more of a difference in my experience


----------



## advion

Just left it at 800Mhz for now







But I bumped the Q9550 back to 3.4Ghz and will mess with getting that dialed in tomorrow.


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *advion*


Code:


Code:


Performance Enhance: Extreme
XMP: Disabled
MCH Frequency Latch: 333Mhz
System Memory Multiplier: 3.20B [1066]
DRAM Timing: Manual
  CAS: 5
  tRCD: 5
  tRP: 5
  tRAS: 15

  tRRD: 4
  tWTR: 4
  tWR: 8
  tRFC: 68
  tRTP: 4
  Command Rate: 2

  Channel A & B tRead: 8

MCH Core: 1.240v
ICH Core: 1.2v
DRAM Voltage: 2.1v



Quote:



Originally Posted by *advion*


Just left it at 800Mhz for now







But I bumped the Q9550 back to 3.4Ghz and will mess with getting that dialed in tomorrow.


Set performance enhance to *Standard*.

Set 3.20B for 1066MHZ.

Static tRead/performance level 8 should then work fine, I think.


----------



## advion

Changed those and still getting the Starting Windows screen with nothing loading.


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *advion*


Changed those and still getting the Starting Windows screen with nothing loading.


Ok try tRead 9, 10, 11, 12, 13 etc.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Will it boot into and run MemTest without any errors?


----------



## advion

I'm in Memtest now, will let it run for a bit.


----------



## PapaSmurf

4 to 6 complete passes should be sufficient. If that passes I suggest going into the bios and loading optimal or safe defaults, reboot into the bios, make the appropriate adjustments for your hardware such as AHCI, boot order, voltages for running STOCK speeds, etc. then see if it will load Windows.


----------



## advion

I forgot to mention that it halts after two seconds with the ram set to 1066 but of course bumped down to 800mhz it's running fine.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *advion;12526187*
> I forgot to mention that it halts after two seconds with the ram set to 1066 but of course bumped down to 800mhz it's running fine.


At stock CPU and FSB speed?


----------



## advion

Indeed, stock cpu and fsb.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try running sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r from elevated command prompts with the ram set to 800 so rule out any Windows issues.
Quote:


> If you have been getting a lot of BSOD's and shutdowns do yourself a big favor and do the following. First, open up an Elevated Command Prompt (re: Run As Administrator), type in *sfc /scannow*, then hit enter. This should take about 10 to 20 minutes depending on what it finds. After that finishes open up another Elevated Command Prompt and type in *chkdsk /r* and hit enter. You will be prompted that it can't run now and do you want to run it the next time the system boots. Type in *Y*, hit enter, then reboot the computer and let it run. Depending on the size of the OS partition and how many problems it finds and needs to fix this could take anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour or more as it is very thorough.
> 
> What happens is that when the system shuts down like it does when you pull the plug, have a power outage, BSOD, etc. without going through the normal Windows Shutdown Routine some of the files that are open become corrupted and/or some of the clusters on the hard drive become corrupted. Running those two utilities (sfc is System File Checker) will normally clean up and fix the problems leaving you with a more stable and responsive system. Otherwise the corruption leads to more problems. less stability, loss of performance, and quite often more corruption.
> 
> I normally run these two utilities once a month or so even if I don't have any problems, and anytime I have some problems.


----------



## Dilyn

Oh.
Supp guys.
What's goin' on?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12507328*
> How are you doing Bradley
> 
> Still a great thread, and will continue to be for a long time.
> About a year or two ago this thread was moving so fast it was like instant messaging.


Hey buddy, great to see you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;12507095*
> I will have a hard time letting this thread die... By far one of the best threads OCN has ever hosted...


Yep, it's a brilliant thread.


----------



## cr1

I'm setting-up a RAID0 sometime this week, and I was wondering if it's better to use the orange (intel) ports or the purple (gigabyte) ports...

This will be my first RAID setup-

Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr1*


I'm setting-up a RAID0 sometime this week, and I was wondering if it's better to use the orange (intel) ports or the purple (gigabyte) ports...

This will be my first RAID setup-

Thanks


Use the Orange ports for your RAID, use the Purple (JMicron) ports for peripherals like DVD drive.


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Use the Orange ports for your RAID, use the Purple (JMicron) ports for peripherals like DVD drive.


Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Use the Orange ports for your RAID, use the Purple (JMicron) ports for peripherals like DVD drive.


+1 for that.


----------



## Epona

I've been trying to hit 4.0ghz with this board recently, but whenever I attempt to boot up at 3.9 or 4.0 it gives me an error:
Quote:


> File: \Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
> 
> Status: 0xc0000221
> 
> Info: Windows failed to load because the kernel is missing or corrupt.


What is the setting I should change to fix that? I know it's an OC issue because if I bring it to 3.6 it goes away.

My settings:

CPU Host Frequency: 445
Vcore: 1.375v
CPU Termination: 1.4v
CPU PLL: 1.57v
CPU Reference: Auto

I know this chip can get up to about 4.3ghz because I did that on my 780i that I recently switched from. Any suggestions?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I would start with more Vcore and make sure that LLC is enabled.


----------



## Epona

Should I have LLC enabled? I looked at the OP and he didn't have it enabled, so I figure I'd follow suite.


----------



## PapaSmurf

LLC lowers the amount of vdroop you have with aids in stability. It allows you to not have to set your vcore quite as high as you would otherwise.


----------



## Epona

Okay, well I brought vcore up to 1.425v and I'm still getting the same error... Keep going? Or what about the other voltages?


----------



## SyveRson

*Epona:* if you can, give these settings a try:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr1*


Code:


Code:


CPU = E8400
Motherboard = UD3P
BIOS Version = 
Ram =       GSkill

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.01GHz (446x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 446
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
CIA2.................................: Disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: auto
PCIExpress Clock Drive...............: auto
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 890mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5 
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 10
Channel A Timing/Driving Settings....: auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 10
Channel B Timing/Driving Settings....: auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.3125
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.26
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.50
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.26
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: set to stock or +.1V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


This should work if your RAM can reach 890mhz.

I would set everything as above and do a few passes of Memtest.

If you can pass Memtest, boot to windows and run Prime95 blend for a while, or however you prefer to stability test.

Unless yours is the worst E8400 ever, the only reason you should need 1.375 Vcore for 4.0GHZ is if you have LLC disabled. Enable LLC and you will probably only need 1.3-1.325 Vcore, if that, for 4.0GHZ.


----------



## PapaSmurf

And please use CoreTemp to determine the VID of your specific E8400 and post it here so we can better advise you of what vcore to set. CPU-Z and other such programs will NOT tell you what the VID is.


----------



## marsey99

imo you need to start again, load optimised defauts in the mit, set all voltages to the recomended settings on the left and then start to change things. i know you will need to tweak the refs again later if you really start to push the clocks but getting them to scale right at the start is the best way to keep you on track as its almost impossible to fix them later once you start to change the other voltages.

i also think you have your term too high for that e8400 mate.

@papasmurf

how are those t1s doing for you? i still cant get mine solid above 1170 tbh but 1130 they tighten up ok at 1130 on 424 fsb for me









other news (not to papa as he just saw it







)



woohoo

how happy am i









maxx im coming for you matey


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


imo you need to start again, load optimised defauts in the mit, set all voltages to the recomended settings on the left and then start to change things. i know you will need to tweak the refs again later if you really start to push the clocks but getting them to scale right at the start is the best way to keep you on track as its almost impossible to fix them later once you start to change the other voltages.

i also think you have your term too high for that e8400 mate.

@papasmurf

how are those t1s doing for you? i still cant get mine solid above 1170 tbh but 1130 they tighten up ok at 1130 on 424 fsb for me










Totally agree on the setting Optimized Defaults and starting over. Quite often that's the best way to straighten things out.

I'm not happy with them. I can't run over 1080 with 5-5-5 timings at all. Tried three different mobos. My first set had one that was damaged but the one good one would do 1140 at 5-5-5. I have a new set coming in that should be here either Mon or Tues that I'll try, but I'm not very hopeful. I can't seen to get anything to work right these days.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

UGH! So I've decided to start over again as well.. loaded optimised settings and am currently testing things at stock.

I was testing stable a few days ago before I left for a few days (@3.99) then when I got back I decided to run IBT one more time (it passed on thursday)

FAIL!

after that I'm back down to stock, but heres my question:

Should the first thing I do (besides setting boot order, memory settings, etc) be to test the ref volts? I didnt do the ref. testing until I hit a wall, then backed down to 3.7, tested, then climbed again.. only to fail.

and btw stock speed sucks..


----------



## Epona

So I reset the CMOS and loaded optimized defaults then used the settings you gave me, but I'm still getting that same ntoskrnl.exe problem that I had earlier. If I clock down it's fine...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie;12556884*
> UGH! So I've decided to start over again as well.. loaded optimised settings and am currently testing things at stock.
> 
> I was testing stable a few days ago before I left for a few days (@3.99) then when I got back I decided to run IBT one more time (it passed on thursday)
> 
> FAIL!
> 
> after that I'm back down to stock, but heres my question:
> 
> Should the first thing I do (besides setting boot order, memory settings, etc) be to test the ref volts? I didnt do the ref. testing until I hit a wall, then backed down to 3.7, tested, then climbed again.. only to fail.
> 
> and btw stock speed sucks..


I set ref's after I hit a wall.
Try this, set VTT to 1.20, then set CPU ref to .760 and MCH ref to .800 then set vcore, VTT, and MCH to what ever you were stable at before and see how see does.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


So I reset the CMOS and loaded optimized defaults then used the settings you gave me, but I'm still getting that same ntoskrnl.exe problem that I had earlier. If I clock down it's fine...



If you have been getting a lot of BSOD's and shutdowns do yourself a big favor and do the following. First, open up an Elevated Command Prompt (re: Run As Administrator), type in *sfc /scannow*, then hit enter. This should take about 10 to 20 minutes depending on what it finds. After that finishes open up another Elevated Command Prompt and type in *chkdsk /r* and hit enter. You will be prompted that it can't run now and do you want to run it the next time the system boots. Type in *Y*, hit enter, then reboot the computer and let it run. Depending on the size of the OS partition and how many problems it finds and needs to fix this could take anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour or more as it is very thorough.

What happens is that when the system shuts down like it does when you pull the plug, have a power outage, BSOD, etc. without going through the normal Windows Shutdown Routine some of the files that are open become corrupted and/or some of the clusters on the hard drive become corrupted. Running those two utilities (sfc is System File Checker) will normally clean up and fix the problems leaving you with a more stable and responsive system. Otherwise the corruption leads to more problems. less stability, loss of performance, and quite often more corruption.

I normally run these two utilities once a month or so even if I don't have any problems, and anytime I have some problems.

You'll want to set your bios to stock voltages and speeds before running this.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm getting frustrated. Got the third set of those T1's and they are worse than the others. Absolutely will not post at anything over 1040 no matter what timings or voltages I throw at them. They can barely pass memtest at 1020, let along 1066. Tried three different motherboards and get the same results (within a couple of MHz) on any of them. Really wish I had just picked up the G.Skills instead.

On a side note, I don't know what solder Gigabyte used on their 965P-DS3 boards. Trying to fix one for a friend who's 4pin cpu socket burnt out. Tried 3 different soldering irons and can't get any of them to melt the solder on the pins so I can remove them.

And is anyone else running into stability problems since installing Windows 7 SP1? Did that late last week and I can't go a day without a BSOD, and yes, it is the final release, not one of the beta's.

I'm frustrated enough to start throwing stuff thru a closed window.


----------



## NoGuru

That solder can be a real pain to remove. Best thing I have found to remove it is use copper braid. Even with the hottest iron it sometimes just dose not come out. So don't think it's you

My EP45 has not bsod'ed with the new service pack.

That sucks about the RAM. Maybe you can sell it for some better sticks.

I just sent out my TeamGroup 1300's for RMA but want to keep them if I start benching 775 again.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have the braid, I just can't get it the solder hot enough to melt.

I'm beginning to think the BSOD's are from the HyperX's. Depending on what Kingston tells me I'll probably try to return them the Newegg as defective.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I have the braid, I just can't get it the solder hot enough to melt.


Only thing I would try is a different or new tip. The round style should get the hottest. Be careful not to burn up the PCB.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's what's keeping me from breaking out the big gun. Two of the pencil irons are new with only a couple of hours use so the tips should be fine. I can't remember where I put the extra tips that came with them though. Neither of those two (a 40w and a 25w) seem to get as hot as my old Weller 35watter that I lost in the move did. That baby worked like a charm. My newer ones just don't work as well.

And yes I am being careful. I've soldered a lot of more delicate stuff than a motherboard. I used to build Heath and Knight Kits when I was younger. Built a lot of radios over the years and they have a lot more delicate circuit boards than these monsters.


----------



## NoGuru

I know I didn't need to say be careful, but I always think it's funny telling someone older them me







that.

This may be a long shot but what about clamping the board in a vice so it's vertical and putting an Iron on both sides?
I may have to try this on a GPU I was working on a while back.


----------



## PapaSmurf

NP.

I don't have access to a vice, but I could try the two iron trick. I found my bag of extra tips and will be trying one of them later this evening when I get a chance. If nothing else I might try soldering the wires to a 4pin extension directly to the existing pins instead of replacing the entire header.


----------



## marsey99

sucks about your ram papa









dont like to say it but these have been almost flawless, just with i could get 1200mhz out of them tbh :|

only thing i can make of it is that the new ddr2 ic isnt as good as it was as these sticks i have i got of another guy who has had them since the start of last year.


----------



## hammer24p

who has a m.i.t. template for a e3110 co


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


sucks about your ram papa









dont like to say it but these have been almost flawless, just with i could get 1200mhz out of them tbh :|

only thing i can make of it is that the new ddr2 ic isnt as good as it was as these sticks i have i got of another guy who has had them since the start of last year.


That's what I'm thinking. The one that ran at 1140 appeared to be about year older than the two sets I just got. Kingston is not responding to any help requests which is making it even more disappointing.

But at least I've been able to get two of the pins out of the 4pin cpu connection.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I set ref's after I hit a wall.
Try this, set VTT to 1.20, then set CPU ref to .760 and MCH ref to .800 then set vcore, VTT, and MCH to what ever you were stable at before and see how see does.


Thank you sir.. I will give it a go when I get some more time at home and post back the details.

And Papa, I have no doubt you'll figure out that 4pin.. do you have a plasma cutter or something to head up that solder?


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammer24p;12602011*
> who has a m.i.t. template for a e3110 co


M.I.T. for UD3P->


----------



## marsey99

got an e2140 coming next week to play with









i dont see me getting 4ghz out of it but im hoping for 3.8ghz at least.

if not i will fry it trying :lol:


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;12617850*
> got an e2140 coming next week to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont see me getting 4ghz out of it but im hoping for 3.8ghz at least.
> 
> if not i will fry it trying :lol:


You will probably be stopped by a FSB wall long before you hit 3.8GHz. The wall is most likely anywhere between 350FSB - 400FSB range on that CPU.

If you're very lucky the wall is a little higher than 400FSB. Anyway, that would only give you 3.2GHz + on that CPU...

And that is infact a 100% overclock on that CPU.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/229727-does-your-e21x0-have-fsb-wall.html


----------



## marsey99

wr is 549 fsb on them so I'm hoping to get 400 at least.

not saying walls don't exist just that they don't always seem to be in the same place in different setups. I know a guy who couldn't get more that 360 fsb out of any 65mm chip in one board ( would take 45nm chips to 600 + BTW) but another board took the same chips over 450.

I know this board likes 45nm quads but as yet I ain't tried any duos in it so we shall see. I got my old 4300 lined up for the week after and I know that will do 440 fsb at least as it would do that in my old p5nesli I just couldn't keep it cool enough then with a freezer 7 pro, this ifx-14 should do a better job at that.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;12619483*
> wr is 549 fsb on them so I'm hoping to get 400 at least.
> 
> not saying walls don't exist just that they don't always seem to be in the same place in different setups. I know a guy who couldn't get more that 360 fsb out of any 65mm chip in one board ( would take 45nm chips to 600 + BTW) but another board took the same chips over 450.
> 
> I know this board likes 45nm quads but as yet I ain't tried any duos in it so we shall see. I got my old 4300 lined up for the week after and I know that will do 440 fsb at least as it would do that in my old p5nesli I just couldn't keep it cool enough then with a freezer 7 pro, this ifx-14 should do a better job at that.


If your E4300 did 440FSB in your P5N-E SLI you had a lucky CPU. I know that some of the first E4300's to hit the market could do 400FSB +. I also had the Asus P5N-E SLI and a E4300. It maxed out at about 366FSB.


----------



## NoGuru

I have not got my hands on a 2140 but the 2160 I had was pretty fun. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1418028


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have confidence in you. I was able to get an E2180 to 4gig on air a few months ago so you should be able to get it with that 2140. Darn near froze my tookus off in the process though.

If nothing else you'll get a 2gig over stock validation for that club.


----------



## marsey99

its going to be tue or wed before i get it so maybe the weekend if i need to lapp it flat and that before i will have anything to show.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=308270

thats my e4300 and it would do 8x440 but i never validated it, tbh that board got real flakey real fast over 425 so i wouldnt of called it stable @440 you know.

its been sat under my mums tv for over 2 years now so i will see about sending it out in style









NG if i can get anywhere near that cpu of yours mate i will be a real happy bunny









thanks papa, god loves a tryer right


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Hey guys I have a quick question! I'm doing a PUSH/PULL config on my UD3P and S1283. How do I run both DK fans at same speed? one is connected on CPU_FAN and the other is on SYS_FAN2 which i have no control over?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;12630738*
> its going to be tue or wed before i get it so maybe the weekend if i need to lapp it flat and that before i will have anything to show.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=308270
> 
> thats my e4300 and it would do 8x440 but i never validated it, tbh that board got real flakey real fast over 425 so i wouldnt of called it stable @440 you know.
> 
> its been sat under my mums tv for over 2 years now so i will see about sending it out in style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NG if i can get anywhere near that cpu of yours mate i will be a real happy bunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks papa, god loves a tryer right


Half the fun is in the trying as long as one doesn't take it too seriously and starts getting frustrated. I had one of the very first E4300's (ordered it the day Intel released them) and never got much above 3.2GHz with it. I was using a GA-965P-S3 (the one without the Ultra Durable Solid Caps), PC2-6400 ram, and a AC Freezer 7 Pro at the time and between the two hit a FSB wall around 360 no matter what multiplier I used. I have to admit it was my first Socket 775 board and cpu so I was doing a lot of learning with it. I only kept that cpu for a few months before the E6420's came out and replaced it with one of those for the extra cache and VT as they ran the Folding @ Home SMP client a lot better. If I had kept it longer till I got my P35-DS3L I might have had better luck with it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g;12635674*
> Hey guys I have a quick question! I'm doing a PUSH/PULL config on my UD3P and S1283. How do I run both DK fans at same speed? one is connected on CPU_FAN and the other is on SYS_FAN2 which i have no control over?


If you want the bios to control them use a PWM Fan Splitter to run them both off of the same fan header.

Unsleeved. $2.49 with free shipping
http://www.svc.com/fc444pwm-12.html

Sleeved. $2.99 with free shipping.
http://www.svc.com/fc444pwm-12bks.html

The other option is to just run them at full speed.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12635875*
> If you want the bios to control them use a PWM Fan Splitter to run them both off of the same fan header.
> 
> Unsleeved. $2.49 with free shipping
> http://www.svc.com/fc444pwm-12.html
> 
> Sleeved. $2.99 with free shipping.
> http://www.svc.com/fc444pwm-12bks.html
> 
> The other option is to just run them at full speed.


hmm so can't control them seperately at certain speed? I'll try the splitter hehe.. thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Some people have been able to control them manually, but I was never able to make it work. Maybe someone else can chime in with some info about doing it that way.


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g;12636729*
> hmm so can't control them seperately at certain speed? I'll try the splitter hehe.. thanks!


I control mine with a fan controller-

EDIT: FANs #3 & #4 are the Yate Loon Push-Pull's...work's good enough for me-


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

If I use a PWM splitter to connect two PWM fans to the CPU_FAN molex, will it be able to handle 2 fans?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Depends on the fans. As long as they don't draw more than 1 amp combined you are okay for sure. I'm not certain what the max is though, but I'll try to find out.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12665153*
> Depends on the fans. As long as they don't draw more than 1 amp combined you are okay for sure. I'm not certain what the max is though, but I'll try to find out.


If you find it out that would be great! thanks!


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I'm looking at my 120mm DK fan and it says at the back DC 12V 0.31A. So two means 0.62A and would be fine?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes. You have it correct.

So far all of the information I am finding says to keep the total to 1 amp or lower.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I think I read somewhere that I need to cut the sensor wire on the other PWM fan if I were to use a splitter?


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you do that it won't work correctly to run them in sync. The PWM needs the sensor wire from both fans to properly control both fans. Just plug them in and run them.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Oh yeah you're right since I'm using a PWM splitter anyways right? Thanks for your help! rep'd!


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g;12635674*
> Hey guys I have a quick question! I'm doing a PUSH/PULL config on my UD3P and S1283. How do I run both DK fans at same speed? one is connected on CPU_FAN and the other is on SYS_FAN2 which i have no control over?


try speed fan


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks freak. I've never been able to get that to work before.







:


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

hmm now got me thingkin lol. Should I just run both of them on one header or should I use speed fan? The cool thing running them on one CPU header is that the motherboard can control both fans based on the temp rather than setting both fans on fixed speeds?


----------



## marsey99

hmn

quick test with this 2140 (yea i know i couldnt wait xD) and it seems im stuck at 372 fsb and it wont hit 3ghz.

not giving up yet but more voltage didnt work so maybe i need to try something else.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*


hmm now got me thingkin lol. Should I just run both of them on one header or should I use speed fan? The cool thing running them on one CPU header is that the motherboard can control both fans based on the temp rather than setting both fans on fixed speeds?


I have mine both on the CPU header using a PWM splitter that's set up to draw power straight from the power supply.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


hmn

quick test with this 2140 (yea i know i couldnt wait xD) and it seems im stuck at 372 fsb and it wont hit 3ghz.

not giving up yet but more voltage didnt work so maybe i need to try something else.


 Heat? RAM? Hard so say. What is that chip stock 1.6? Lets see a CPU-Z and volt's.


----------



## marsey99

i have swapped it out for a e4300 to see if my board/bios was being funny with the little chips like it does with p4 cpu but this has flew to 400 fsb no issue :/ 1 issue has come up with this cpu tho, bios reports my cpu temp as -86c and nothing is reading it in os, cores are being read as are all others but cpu temp seems to of died









im i kinda thinking intel might of given the 2140 the snip as it gets to 372 no trouble with 1.325v (vid) but no matter how much i tried it would not post 373 or would lock up if i used et6.

heat wasnt an issue as i could of ran it passive tbh, it didnt hit 40c loaded as its been a chilly day today.

i gave it plenty of volts and tried messing with the ram and mch too but nothing, if an older bios dont do the trick next week i will take it a mates who has my old p35 and see in that and if its still the same then i will pin mod it to 333 fsb and see if that helps, i know it has others in the past.

right, now to try for 3.8ghz out of this 4300, i had it at 3.78ghz before and then it crashed as i was validating xD going to save the file this time lol

edit



more voltage stopped it crashing this time but i think thats as high as my air will take me idk


----------



## NoGuru

Great OC on the 4300!
IDK sounds like a bunk chip. Try a different multi.


----------



## PapaSmurf

marsey, have you tried a bios clear, loading safe defaults, then starting fresh? Also do a capacitor drain.


----------



## marsey99

cheers ng, papa











so close to a 2ghz oc :|

not given up on this one as i know its just cooling thats holding it back but im not to sure if i want to go higher than 1.75v on air







funny thing is once i go over 1.6v in bios its overvoling like a mofo in windows, god only knows what voltage it will give if i max vcore out at 2.5v :lol:

yea x6 was one of the first tings i tried, then silly ammounts of term but now i think the 2140 has been crippled, it does 368 fsb in another board on vid and not a jot more. that board is a crappy asus matx (alomost no bios options) but it does 400fsb with the 4300 no trouble so im thinking that the chip must be limited as it does that on stock volts and nothing helps it go higher









meh its enough to run a htpc which only gets stressed as hard as bejeweled can push it so it can live in my mums for now.

i guess i need some sub zero cooling if i want to go higher now, but im thinking a wc loop for gpu so i can volt mod my cards might be next instead, then see about a pot once i have played with wc a bit.

papa i do that everytime i change hardware mate, and i set all my refs and volts at stock before i start to change anything as i found this helped me get stable once i got over 500fsb so its a routine i stick to with this board.


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work Marsey. Oh man, you should defiantly grab a pot!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try using SetFSB or EasyTune to get those last few MHz. That's what I had to do to get my E2180 to a 2GHz over stock OC.

I figured you had already cleared the bios, but I figured I would bring it up just in case.


----------



## terminatorsd

Alright so I am having trouble installing my Kingston HyperX DDR2 Ram, 2 sticks of 4GB works fine, all 8GB causes the computer to turn on, run for a little, and switch off, and then turn on again. No load screen, just fans working.

Here is a link to my CPU-Z ID
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713206

I made this post as a place holder I am going to turn off my computer and fill out all the BIOS information and will be back shortly.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terminatorsd;12746409*
> Alright so I am having trouble installing my Kingston HyperX DDR2 Ram, 2 sticks of 4GB works fine, all 8GB causes the computer to turn on, run for a little, and switch off, and then turn on again. No load screen, just fans working.
> 
> Here is a link to my CPU-Z ID
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713206
> 
> I made this post as a place holder I am going to turn off my computer and fill out all the BIOS information and will be back shortly.


Try each stick in the first slot, if they all pass, you might have a faulty slot. Repeat this test. if you pass, we need to look into over options an dpossible conflicts.


----------



## terminatorsd

I wish I could challenge you guys...but I stuck all 4 sticks of RAM, and turned my BIOS from Turbo to Standard thanks to PapaSmurf's suggestion, and it works fine now.

Since it looks like my RAM is working, perhaps someone can spare a minute and point me in the right direction to overlock my Q9550 a little bit.

It looks like the motherboard is reading my PC8500 as PC6400.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713254

Here is the BIOS
CPU = Q9550
Motherboard = EP45-UD3LR
BIOS Version = F11
Ram = Kingston HyperX

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 2.83 GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Disabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 333
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 700mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 700mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: Auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:800
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 52
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 7

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 7

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.17500 Auto
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: Auto
CPU PLL.............1.550V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.805V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: Auto
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:
ICH I/O.............1.550V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: Auto
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:


----------



## BradleyW

Are your memory timings and voltage correct to the manufactor specification?


----------



## terminatorsd

They are not, I haven't touched BIOS yet, I am not sure what to tweak, the last time I tried my computer wouldn't boot until I reset BIOS.


----------



## terminatorsd

Okay I got the timing to Manufacturer specs, 5-5-5-15 timing with 2.3V and still is reading in as 800MHZ


----------



## PapaSmurf

The SPD of most PC2-8500 ram is set to PC2-6400 to make sure the system will at least post and allow you to get into the bios since for the most par they require 2.1-2.3vdimm instead of the standard 1.8vdimm. You need to manually make the following changes. It might require some additional tweaking to get them to run at full speed. Some of the newer Kingston HyperX T1's are having problems running at 1066 so you might have to run them at 999 instead.

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 3.20 or 3.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:1066 or 999
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20 or possibly higher.
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:
ICH I/O.............1.550V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.3 to 2.4
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:


----------



## terminatorsd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The SPD of most PC2-8500 ram is set to PC2-6400 to make sure the system will at least post and allow you to get into the bios since for the most par they require 2.1-2.3vdimm instead of the standard 1.8vdimm. You need to manually make the following changes. It might require some additional tweaking to get them to run at full speed. Some of the newer Kingston HyperX T1's are having problems running at 1066 so you might have to run them at 999 instead.

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 3.20 or 3.00
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:1066 or 999
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20 or possibly higher.
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:
ICH I/O.............1.550V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.3 to 2.4
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:


Ok I did this, and now CPUID Says I am running at 533MHZ which I believe means I'm 1066MHZ. So now I am wondering how to overclock the Q9550, I see that we have the same coolers and processors


----------



## clark_b

you might want to set X.M.P. to Profile1 or Profile2 and I'd set MCH Core to 1.26 for 8GB


----------



## terminatorsd

Ok I got the RAM to Overclock, so I tweaked with the CPU and CPU-Z says
"CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
CPU PSN : Intel Core2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz
CPU EXT : MMX, SSE (1, 2, 3, 3S, 4.1), EM64T, VT-x
CPUID : 6.7.7 / Extended : 6.17
CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 32 / 4 x 32 KB - L2 : 2 x 6144 KB
Core : Yorkfield (45 nm) / Stepping : C1

*Freq : 2519.85 MHz (419.97 * 6)*"
Does this mean I'm actually UNDER Clocked?


----------



## clark_b

Lol yeah you need to raise your multiplier to 6.5 or 7


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terminatorsd;12754403*
> Ok I got the RAM to Overclock, so I tweaked with the CPU and CPU-Z says
> "CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
> CPU PSN : Intel Core2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz
> CPU EXT : MMX, SSE (1, 2, 3, 3S, 4.1), EM64T, VT-x
> CPUID : 6.7.7 / Extended : 6.17
> CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 32 / 4 x 32 KB - L2 : 2 x 6144 KB
> Core : Yorkfield (45 nm) / Stepping : C1
> 
> *Freq : 2519.85 MHz (419.97 * 6)*"
> Does this mean I'm actually UNDER Clocked?


Sounds like C1E or EIST is on.


----------



## terminatorsd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67;12754457*
> Sounds like C1E or EIST is on.


I couldn't Find eithero f these in the BIOS,

I thought my multiplier is 8.5 because in BIOS it said 8.0 +0.5

And the Frequency was set to roughly 460FSB @ ~3.9GHz

Any help will be appreciated! I am going to have to read through the manual!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terminatorsd;12754896*
> I couldn't Find eithero f these in the BIOS,
> 
> I thought my multiplier is 8.5 because in BIOS it said 8.0 +0.5
> 
> And the Frequency was set to roughly 460FSB @ ~3.9GHz
> 
> Any help will be appreciated! I am going to have to read through the manual!


Those options you can find under Advanced BIOS features menu.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terminatorsd;12754896*
> I couldn't Find eithero f these in the BIOS,
> 
> I thought my multiplier is 8.5 because in BIOS it said 8.0 +0.5
> 
> And the Frequency was set to roughly 460FSB @ ~3.9GHz
> 
> Any help will be appreciated! I am going to have to read through the manual!


then it's definitely C1E and Speed Step
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67;12754983*
> Those options you can find under Advanced BIOS features menu.


^this


----------



## terminatorsd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;12755119*
> then it's definitely C1E and Speed Step
> 
> ^this


I did this an then the computer just cycled and finally reset the BIOS.

I read that my specific motherboard, EP45-U3DLR has problems with more power?? Is this true, but I am underclocked right now still @ 2.0GHz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terminatorsd;12769271*
> I did this an then the computer just cycled and finally reset the BIOS.
> 
> I read that my specific motherboard, EP45-U3DLR has problems with more power?? Is this true, but I am underclocked right now still @ 2.0GHz


Just barely, you should still be able to attain 4 GHz with it. Something else is wrong, can you post a full MIT?


----------



## grishkathefool

You can get an M.I.T. from my sig, if you don't have one already. Fill it out then post it as a Quote.

Oh, Hi all!


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terminatorsd;12769271*
> I did this an then the computer just cycled and finally reset the BIOS.
> 
> I read that my specific motherboard, EP45-U3DLR has problems with more power?? Is this true, but I am underclocked right now still @ 2.0GHz


I had a UD3L, its more of the budget board of these, but it is still the P45, and the UD3 so you can hit 4.0 with it..

Heck, I hit 4.4 for some bench runs with mine..

You will probably need to tweak the MCH & CPU Ref voltage to get it stable...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


You can get an M.I.T. from my sig, if you don't have one already. Fill it out then post it as a Quote.

Oh, Hi all!


Hi Grish.

For those that don't know Grish, he is a pimp!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Hi Grish.

For those that don't know Grish, he is a pimp!










Yeah,but he seems to be damned good at what he does


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;12802934*
> :applaud:Yeah,but he seems to be damned good at what he does


Two KY pimps in one day!


----------



## grishkathefool

hahaha...

don't make me slap you


----------



## freakb18c1

i think hoss is selling his q9650!


----------



## kevindd992002

how much can I sell my Brand New never used Ep45-UD3P v1.6 board?


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;12825273*
> how much can I sell my Brand New never used Ep45-UD3P v1.6 board?


i seen brand new in box ud3p rev 1.6 on ebay go for $350+
ocn meh probably $120


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*


i seen brand new in box ud3p rev 1.6 on ebay go for $350+
ocn meh probably $120


Did $350+ start from an auction? Did this happen just recently?


----------



## PapaSmurf

That was back in October if he is talking about the same one I saw going for that much.


----------



## kevindd992002

At this point in time, how much would it go for?


----------



## PapaSmurf

There is one up to $156 at the moment with 25 bids and 5 days still to go and one at $189.95 buy it now. I would say that depending on how many others are listed at the same time anywhere from $150 to $180. Possibly more if the right person is looking for one at that time, but I wouldn't count on anything more than that.


----------



## hogans

Hi guy's,

I am looking for advice and opinions on my M.I.T settings and voltages.

What would you recomend for changes if any?

Thanks...


----------



## BradleyW

MCH core looks too high. I never tried to go over 1.32v. If i am reading this right (sorry i've not) your MCH is 1.5v? Am not sure if that's very safe in the long run. Can another member clear this up please with evidence?


----------



## freakb18c1

i wouldn't run that q9650 at 8.5x its going to get real buggy, it may appear to be stable but if you let it sit for about a day and re run your prime 95 blend its probably going to fail.








here's some of my old settings for 9x think i used to 2.50a strap for this one

if you do decide to keep 500 x 8.5x add 50ps to the mch skew so you can lower the mch to 1.4









Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<<800mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<< 50ps


----------



## BradleyW

1.4 sounds much better. A high MCH temp/voltage = a lot of issues.


----------



## hogans

Thanks for the tips guys. that could be why I have been getting Blue Screens lately....


----------



## 10acjed

Just 85 pages to go and this thread hits 2000


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;12867177*
> Just 85 pages to go and this thread hits 2000


1,042 pages to go to get to 2,000 for me.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogans;12864894*
> Thanks for the tips guys. that could be why I have been getting Blue Screens lately....


Yes, lower it and it may stop the blue screening. Also check memory stability too just in case.


----------



## freakb18c1

this thread is just not what it used to be:sad-smile


----------



## BradleyW

I remember when myself, achilee5, noguru and grishkathefool and dennyb ran this place. It was so much fun! And goold old twocables would drop by to say a good old hi! hoorah!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Too many people have gone 1156, 1366, and 1155.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12868817*
> Too many people have gone 1156, 1366, and 1155.


Guilty. But my C2D is next to me on the desk, the wife and kids use it now.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12868671*
> I remember when myself, achilee5, noguru and grishkathefool ran this place. It was so much fun! And goold old twocables would drop by to say a good old hi! hoorah!


And denny








he overclock my rig from 2K miles away







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12868817*
> Too many people have gone 1156, 1366, and 1155.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;12869139*
> Guilty. But my C2D is next to me on the desk, the wife and kids use it now.


It was almost a sad moment, when I was shutting down the Q9650/UD3R for the last time


----------



## clark_b

shoot, i'm planning on keeping this thing for at least 2 more years. and i haven't really even started trying to OC with this new C2Q so don't worry about a lack of questions lol


----------



## kpo6969

Looking for a C2Q to replace my E8400. I plan on using this board several more years.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'll be running this one until it dies or I win the lottery.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12869699*
> I'll be running this one until it dies or I win the lottery.


I like your attitude man


----------



## BradleyW

How is dennyb anyway? I've not seen him for a while and am a little worried. Hope he is fine. Fantastic member of OCN and a good friend.

It's great to see you grishkathefool!
And as always ACHILEE5, how the hell are you doing my friend!


----------



## NoGuru

denny is still around. I helped denny clock his rig VIA Ventrilo.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I like your attitude man

















Then you are going to really like the last part of this post.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


How is dennyb anyway? I've not seen him for a while and am a little worried. Hope he is fine. Fantastic member of OCN and a good friend.


I saw him a couple of hours ago in the Mozilla Firefox Thread (link in my thread). FX4 was giving him some grief but we got it figured out.

*But HULK is mad! HULK want to smash!* Not really, but Gigabyte has been kicking my backside for the past couple of weeks. The 4pin cpu connector on my GA-965P-DS3 melted and burned out awhile back and I have been fighting to get the old one unsoldered from the board. I don't know if it's the solder Gigabyte used or the fact that the ground plate is so large on that thing but I couldn't get the ground wires unsoldered. Went through all 3 of my soldering irons and a couple of my friends with no success. Even an 80watt Weller Soldering Gun wasn't able to get the job done. Finally went all HULK on it about an hour ago. Used a pick to dig out enough of a divit in the solder to keep the drill bit from slipping to the side and drilled the last two out. Cleaned it up, soldered the new 4pin Molex connector back on (Molex part number 39-28-1043  if anyone ever needs one) rated up to 192 watts (336 watts for the 8pin Molex 39-28-1083 on our EP45-DS3P/R boards), and fired that puppy up. Working like a charm and overclocking better than it has in over two years. So freak, I don't want to hear none of that whining that this thread isn't what it used to be.


----------



## NoGuru

See if you can grab a UD3R for cheap to replace it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I would if I could, but I'm not holding out much hope at this point. I'll probably give it to my youngest daughter to replace here old Biostar T6100-939 3800X2. I think it's time for an upgrade for her.


----------



## dennyb

Hey guys ,I'm still around . I check this thread several times a day. Great to see some of the "old gang" dropping in and posting. As some of you know I have been having serious health issues, but am still getting up every day and doing what I can.

Thanks Papa for the Firefox help ---worked like a charm. It is no coincidence that the best help comes from the folks on this thread. It would be tough to find a more knowledgeable group ....and generous with a helping hand. .....Denny


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem Denny. Glad I could help.

Question for the group. I ran across a used, just back from RMA EP45-UD3R with all accessories, but the person won't (or can't) accept PayPal. He wants a Money Gram from WalMart. I'm tempted, but a little hesitant due to the trouble and expense of doing so, plus the obvious of not having PayPal to fall back on in the case of trouble. What say you guys. Is it worth taking a chance? He's asking $75, but I'm thinking more like $65 with all of the hassle involved.


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12869699*
> I'll be running this one until it dies or I win the lottery.


Buy your Powerball ticket, it's up to 125 million!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12871671*
> No problem Denny. Glad I could help.
> 
> Question for the group. I ran across a used, just back from RMA EP45-UD3R with all accessories, but the person won't (or can't) accept PayPal. He wants a Money Gram from WalMart. I'm tempted, but a little hesitant due to the trouble and expense of doing so, plus the obvious of not having PayPal to fall back on in the case of trouble. What say you guys. Is it worth taking a chance? He's asking $75, but I'm thinking more like $65 with all of the hassle involved.


Hey, what is your max, Rock solid mem speed using 4x2GB Hyper-X RAM in your UD3P?

In my P5Q-E, using 4x2GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400 I can not do 1100MHz +. Get weird problems. These sticks should be good for 1200 at 6-5-6-15 and 1100 at 5-5-5-15. Their rated at 800 4-4-4-12-2.0v and also has a 1000 5-5-5-15 profile in their SPD.

When using 2x2GB + 2x1GB (Single sided Ballistix) I'm rock stable at 1170MHz 6-5-6-15-1.96v. Not tested higher. 8GB RAM is really hard to overclock. But I'm happy with 6GB.

My P5Q Pro Turbo is totally useless with 8GB RAM, when running over 800MHz. 6GB is better, but not good for 1100MHz + in that board.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12871671*
> No problem Denny. Glad I could help.
> 
> Question for the group. I ran across a used, just back from RMA EP45-UD3R with all accessories, but the person won't (or can't) accept PayPal. He wants a Money Gram from WalMart. I'm tempted, but a little hesitant due to the trouble and expense of doing so, plus the obvious of not having PayPal to fall back on in the case of trouble. What say you guys. Is it worth taking a chance? He's asking $75, but I'm thinking more like $65 with all of the hassle involved.


Hmmm, I hope this is not Craigs list. I think any PC hardware is always shady if it's posted on there.
Only way I would do the transfer is to go to the persons house, if not I say skip it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12876252*
> Hey, what is your max, Rock solid mem speed using 4x2GB Hyper-X RAM in your UD3P?


About 1040 with default timings. They barely run 1066 one at a time. No difference between 2 or 4 sticks. But with the OC I run I would need to run them at 1,000 or 1,200 and I knew that the chances of 1,200 was basically out of the question so it works out okay. The extra ram comes in handy when I run VM's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12877140*
> Hmmm, I hope this is not Craigs list. I think any PC hardware is always shady if it's posted on there.
> Only way I would do the transfer is to go to the persons house, if not I say skip it.


Nope, it's here on OCN in the marketplace. No iTrader since Oct. 09. Says he doesn't have PayPal these days and can't set up a PayPal account. That's what makes me the most nervous. I know some people don't like PayPal due to their fees and other issues, but they've normally requested a Money Order. Unfortunately he lives in CA so going there in person is out of the question. From what I can tell the board has been listed since August of last year which is another red flag.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12879847*
> About 1040 with default timings. They barely run 1066 one at a time. No difference between 2 or 4 sticks. But with the OC I run I would need to run them at 1,000 or 1,200 and I knew that the chances of 1,200 was basically out of the question so it works out okay. The extra ram comes in handy when I run VM's.


That is crappy RAM then... According to this review they could only overclock 4GB of those to 1084MHz at default timings. That's only 18MHz over stock. They look very nice with those big heatspreaders though, but they are not impressive at all.

Compare those to my 'cheap' Crucial Ballistix PC 6400 800-4-4-4-12-2.0/BL2KIT25664AA80A. They will even do 1100-5-5-5-15 and almost 1200 at 6-5-6-15-1.96v.. I have three of these 4GB kits. One of these kits overclock a little better than the other two 4GB kits. And also have the same variant in a 2GB kit (single sided). Really nice RAMs.. 2x2GB + 2x1GB (single sided) of these sticks overclocks just as good as 2x2GB in my P5Q-E. 8GB RAM is much harder though. 6GB is a very nice trade if you wanna have a little extra RAMs and also a nice overclock. That was why I bought that 2GB kit Crucial Ballistix PC6400/BL2KIT12864AA80A


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yeah. I wish I hadn't gotten them now, but it's too late to do anything about them now. It appears as if the latest batches of them don't work nearly as well as they old ones did, but the reports I'm getting say that is true for a lot of the DDR2 ram that is being sold today. But I paid about the same for all 8 gigs as they are asking for 4 so it isn't that bad of a deal. I've had a LOT of trouble with the Ballistix ram over the years. None of it has help up for very long and I got tired or rma'ing every couple of months and got rid of them. When they were working they were great, but they spent almost as much time being shipped back and fort as they did in a computer.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12881530*
> Yeah. I wish I hadn't gotten them now, but it's too late to do anything about them now. It appears as if the latest batches of them don't work nearly as well as they old ones did, but the reports I'm getting say that is true for a lot of the DDR2 ram that is being sold today. But I paid about the same for all 8 gigs as they are asking for 4 so it isn't that bad of a deal. I've had a LOT of trouble with the Ballistix ram over the years. None of it has help up for very long and I got tired or rma'ing every couple of months and got rid of them. When they were working they were great, but they spent almost as much time being shipped back and fort as they did in a computer.


I know there have been many problems with the Ballistix. I must have been lucky... Anyway, these are not the oldest Ballistix that scaled very well at high Volts... These do all the overclocking at the default Volts.. I use 1.94 - 1.96v in my Asus boards, due to 0.08v overvolting by these boards... Giving them no more than 2.0 volts is not bad and they will probably last longer than the old ones who was rated at 2.2 volts and not uncommon to run them at 2.3 - 2.4v when overclocking..

By the way, I still have 2x1GB of the old D9 Ballistix laying around also. Maybe I should play with them...


----------



## turrican9

*PapaSmurf*

What are your stable Load-Vcore for that [email protected]?


----------



## KingT

My Kingston *HyperX KHX8500D2K2/4G* do 1066MHz 5-5-5-15 w/ 2.0V and they do 1150MHz 5-5-5-18 w/ 2.25V tested on GA-EP45 EXTREME and UD3P..(they could've gone a bit more if I had time)

On my Asus P5Q Pro they have never been able to hit more than 1020MHz 5-5-5-15 (STABLE) with memory multipliers regardless of voltage..

With 1:1 I have ran them @ 1050MHz easily w/ 2.0V..

Damn Asus lame memory support..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12882070*
> My Kingston *HyperX KHX8500D2K2/4G* do 1066MHz 5-5-5-15 w/ 2.0V and they do 1150MHz 5-5-5-18 w/ 2.25V tested on GA-EP45 EXTREME and UD3P..(they could've gone a bit more if I had time)
> 
> On my Asus P5Q Pro they have never been able to hit more than 1020MHz 5-5-5-15 (STABLE) with memory multipliers regardless of voltage..
> 
> With 1:1 I have ran them @ 1050MHz easily w/ 2.0V..
> 
> Damn Asus lame memory support..
> 
> CHEERS..


The bandwith at 1150 5-5-5-18 must be pretty good...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12882139*
> The bandwith at 1150 5-5-5-18 must be pretty good...


Yeah I believe so..

But I was not FSB OCing just using multis for that 1150MHz..

With FSB OC they would do way over 10GB/s..

Hell these sticks almost broke 10GB/s @ 1010MHz 5-4-4-12 , PL=10 and FSB=506MHz..


----------



## hogans

Here are my MIT settings for Q9650 4.25 GHz. OC, Prime Stable.










Always looking for advice on voltages etc.

CPU = Intel Q9650 E0 - VID: 1.2750
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P Revision 1.1
BIOS Version = F-10
Ram = 2 X 2 Gb. OCZ Reaper DDR2 PC2-9200 HPC Edition

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25 GHz. (500 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive...................: 800 mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.....: 900 mV
CPU Clock Skew...................: 0 ps
MCH Clock Skew..................: 50 ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......:
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 6
tRCD ................................: 6
tRP..................................: 6
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.4625 Bios & 1.440 - CPUZ ( Actual )
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.460
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.909

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.400
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.924
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.070
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.280
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.030
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.030
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.030


----------



## turrican9

*hogans*

What Load Volts do you need for 4.2GHz? My P5Q-E/[email protected] get away with 1.41xxx+ Vcore + LLC in bios. Gives me 1.416v at full load in Windows and 1.392v idle. 100% Prime95 stable in all presets. Am stable at lower V-core at full load, but had to compensate with a little higher V-core since LLC is dropping volts when at lighter load. In order to be 100% Prime95 stable.

*I thought these quads got away with considerable lower V-core VS other mobo brands? Yours is pretty high considering you're using a UD3P..*

So you're running those OCZ Reaper 2 x 2GB PC9200 DDR2 at 1200 6-6-6-18-2.28v..
*
With my Crucial Ballistix PC6400 800 4-4-4-12-2.0v - 2x2GB + 2x1GB (6GB) I am 100% stable at 1168MHz 6-5-6-15-1.96v. CPU is 9x 467FSB and mem at 2.5x multi.*

*Large FFT's*


----------



## hogans

The VID of my Q9650 is 1.275, I just can't get it stable at 4.25 + under 1.4v, I had this at 4.3 stable with 1.45v for over a year but just recently decided to mess with the multiplyer to increase my RAM speed.

I am getting another 4 gigs of ram for a total of 8 gigs this week, we will see what I can do with that!

What is the VID of your Q9650? Nice OC BTW....


----------



## marsey99

cpu are an ic lottery, NoGurus q9550 needs next to nothing to hit 4.5ghz but wouldnt go higher, mine needed more clock for clock but goes higher.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogans;12888030*
> The VID of my Q9650 is 1.275, I just can't get it stable at 4.25 + under 1.4v, I had this at 4.3 stable with 1.45v for over a year but just recently decided to mess with the multiplyer to increase my RAM speed.
> 
> I am getting another 4 gigs of ram for a total of 8 gigs this week, we will see what I can do with that!
> 
> What is the VID of your Q9650? Nice OC BTW....


VID for mine Q9650 is 1.25v. CPU's overclock very different. I know that. However, VID doesn't say much, really. I have a Q9400/VID= 1.2875v. And from the testing I've done so far it may be I get away with lower V-core on Q9400 VS Q9650 on certain speeds. Q9400 runs much cooler too. R0 stepping. Their later generation than Q9550/Q9650's E0.

I see you are running High VTT. People are afraid going over 1.4VTT due to some stupid rumors from anandtech a few years ago. They had no real proof it was the VTT at 1.4v + that killed their two QX9650's. People have been using 1.6VTT 24/7 for months without any sideeffects.

On my Q9650 at 467FSB i only need 1.34v VTT, x0.64 GTL 0/2 and x0.67 GTL 1/3.

However, on my secondary rig I use a P5Q Pro Turbo which only have one limited GTL setting, with only x0.61, x0.63 and x0.65 GTL's. Anything past 460FSB (And even that) it almost impossible to get Prime95 Large FFT's stable with a Quad because of those limited GTL's. Until... I began to go way past 1.4v VTT that is...

Right now I'm running Large FFT's at 8x 488FSB using 1.6v VTT and x0.65 GTL ! And it's been running for hours!

You're really gonna limit your mem overclock using 4x2GB RAM. And you're CPU may be needing a little more V-core also, due to the extra strain on NB!

I use 6GB. 2x2GB + 2x1GB. From my findings, in my P5Q-E, this setup overclocks both mem and CPU just as well as 2x2GB! 4x2GB Is **** when overclocking. I can only achieve 1:1 FSB/Mem using 8GB.

Using 6GB I have no limit compared to 2x2GB. As I've said, mem is at 1168MHz 6-5-6-15-1.96v using 6GB RAM. Mind you, that 2x1GB kit is single sided.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*PapaSmurf*

What are your stable Load-Vcore for that [email protected]?


1.40 in the bios with LLC on. This Q9550 (1.2625 vid) needs more vcore to get 4.25GHz than my old 1.2250 vid one did, but it runs cooler.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hogans*


Here are my MIT settings for Q9650 4.25 GHz. OC, Prime Stable.









Always looking for advice on voltages etc.

CPU = Intel Q9650 E0 - VID: 1.2750
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P Revision 1.1 
BIOS Version = F-10
Ram = 2 X 2 Gb. OCZ Reaper DDR2 PC2-9200 HPC Edition

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.25 GHz. (500 x 8.5)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive...................: 800 mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.....: 900 mV
CPU Clock Skew...................: 0 ps
MCH Clock Skew..................: 50 ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.40B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1200
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 6
tRCD ................................: 6
tRP..................................: 6
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: Auto
tWTR.................................: Auto
tWR..................................: Auto
tRFC.................................: 68
tRTP.................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.4625 Bios & 1.440 - CPUZ ( Actual )
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.460
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.909

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.400
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.924
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 1.070
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.280
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 1.030
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.030
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: 1.030



Nice job glad you got it stable


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;12892039*
> Nice job glad you got it stable


Does anyone have a similar set up as mine and are running about the same overclock with 8 GB's of ram?

I have another 4 gigs on the way and am wondering how much more voltage I am going to have to give the NB to run the 8 gigs.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogans;12899439*
> Does anyone have a similar set up as mine and are running about the same overclock with 8 GB's of ram?
> 
> I have another 4 gigs on the way and am wondering how much more voltage I am going to have to give the NB to run the 8 gigs.


I would think you will need about 1.45 on the MCH, or just a touch under with the 8 Gigs.


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12899544*
> I would think you will need about 1.45 on the MCH, or just a touch under with the 8 Gigs.


Okay, I will start with that, thanks!


----------



## turrican9

*hogans*

Do not be surprised if you need a tad higher V-core when using 4x2GB RAM.


----------



## hogans

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*hogans*

Do not be surprised if you need a tad higher V-core when using 4x2GB RAM.


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind as well!


----------



## NoGuru

Added turrican9's Static tRead value information to the first page.

Thanks turrican9!


----------



## turrican9

I posted this in the P5Q Pro Turbo Club, and will post it here too...

_*System Stability tester* is a program that is based on SuperPi I believe. Only you can select multiple CPU Cores in stability tester. From my experience I've found that it can crap out after a few seconds, when using all 4 Cores if to high FSB (Too little VTT) for Quad. With that same settings Prime95 Large FFT's can go for over 1 hour. And when I upped VTT, Stability tester was going much more nicely. So it works for this purpose.

So I've found that using Stability tester is a great way of testing FSB Stability when overclocking Quads. It will not replace Prime 95 in my systems, but I will use it to find where I stand, in a much faster way._


----------



## NoGuru

Cool, I will give it a try sometime.


----------



## SyveRson

I just received up a slightly worn UD3P rev. 1.6 that I bought for 40$ on Ebay. The edge of the Mobo (right by where it says rev. 1.6) is cracked and slightly folded under. The guy stated in his add that the board was not working but that he also hadn't tested it.

I took the chance that the board worked and it seems to have paid off. The board is idling with and E8400 right this moment, but I haven't overclocked with it yet. The crack is not even all the way through the board, and when I look at the reverse side, all I can see is blue PCB with a fold in it, and there are no signs of any metal showing through within the fold itself.

So, should I be worried about any of the hardware I am using with the board right now? For example, could the crack cause any damage to the E8400 or the Ram that I put in the thing? Or should I just assume that it's only cosmetic damage?

Also, the NB seems to be warmer, when I put my hand on it, than with my Rev. 1.1 UD3P. Is there any difference between the two revisions that would make the 1.6 run warmer?


----------



## PapaSmurf

As far as the NB being warmer, it's probably just making better contact than your old one. The fact that it is getting warm is a good thing as it shows it is drawing heat from the chipset. I wouldn't worry about it on this board, but your old board might need to have the NB Heatsink removed, the TIM cleaned off, and new Tim applied (and do NOT use Arctic Silver).

I would need to see detailed photo's of the crack, but it's quite possible that it will work just fine as lone as none of the traces were damaged.


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


As far as the NB being warmer, it's probably just making better contact than your old one. The fact that it is getting warm is a good thing as it shows it is drawing heat from the chipset. I wouldn't worry about it on this board, but your old board might need to have the NB Heatsink removed, the TIM cleaned off, and new Tim applied (and do NOT use Arctic Silver).

I would need to see detailed photo's of the crack, but it's quite possible that it will work just fine as lone as none of the traces were damaged.


I hadn't thought about the NB making better contact on the new board. That is great advice and I will definitely check it out. +rep.

I don't have a nice camera myself, but here is the link to the Ebay add for the board. It includes a few decent pictures that will maybe give you an idea of what I am looking at. Click on See Full Description to see the pics.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K%3AMEWNX%3AIT


----------



## PapaSmurf

Based on what I can see in those images I don't think it would be a problem. I have a UD3R coming next week. When it gets here I'll look at that area very closely to see if I can see anything to be concerned about, but for now I think it should be safe. I just wouldn't start doing any heavy duty OC'ing on it yet just in case.


----------



## SyveRson

Thanks Papa.


----------



## NoGuru

There are no Tracers in that area so you will be fine.


----------



## SyveRson

Thank you NoGuru.

I read somewhere that Tracers would be the problem if there was one. The problem is, I have no idea what a trace looks like. On most of the board I can see silver wires showing through the PCB. Is that what a trace looks like?

If those are tracers, you are correct, and there are none that reach that far down. They get close to the fold, but don't touch it.

Should I even attempt to straighten it out?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyveRson*


Thank you NoGuru.

I read somewhere that Tracers would be the problem if there was one. The problem is, I have no idea what a trace looks like. On most of the board I can see silver wires showing through the PCB. Is that what a trace looks like?

If those are tracers, you are correct, and there are none that reach that far down. They get close to the fold, but don't touch it.

Should I even attempt to straighten it out?


They are normally copper colored depending on the shellac they used on them. Look at the back of the board and you will see them leading to the various solder points. They sort of look like little ribbons.

Personally, I wouldn't bother trying to straighten it out. The only thing I would do is if it is a system that would be moved much I might put a couple of coats of clear fingernail polish on that area so it doesn't fall off it's loose. Otherwise I would just leave it alone.


----------



## B7ADE

So, anyone blow a board yet? XD(Hi)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B7ADE;12968031*
> So, anyone blow a board yet? XD(Hi)


Haven't seen you in a while. Not yet, but I think I killed one of my RAM slots but haven't tested the modules yet to see if it was one of them or the slot.

Good to see ya.


----------



## 636cc of fury

I think I am going to pull out the Q9650/UD3R/GSkill1200's and get it setup again, I have never had a setup I enjoyed overclocking more.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury;12969331*
> I think I am going to pull out the Q9650/UD3R/GSkill1200's and get it setup again, I have never had a setup I enjoyed overclocking more.


Yeah that setup is FTW..









CHEERS..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury;12969331*
> I think I am going to pull out the Q9650/UD3R/GSkill1200's and get it setup again, I have never had a setup I enjoyed overclocking more.


Or.....you could sell that setup to me. I have a friend that might be interested.


----------



## (mirror)52-D.S.L.

*worst board ever, stock temps for my nb are at 78*C!!!!!!!*


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(mirror)52-D.S.L.;12971596*
> *worst board ever, stock temps for my nb are at 78*C!!!!!!!*


My UD3R got hot on the NB with my GTX285!
But then I changed to a GTX480 with extreme cooling, and the temps were much better!
So I assumed the NB was getting the heat from my GTX285


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(mirror)52-D.S.L.;12971596*
> *worst board ever, stock temps for my nb are at 78*C!!!!!!!*


How did you measure the temp?
Try changing the stock TIM and you could pull off the blue plate for more air flow.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12952485*
> (and do NOT use Arctic Silver).


Why not?


----------



## lsdmeasap

Because it's capacitive and there is plenty of bare connection points under the NB heastink that could get paste squeezed out onto them.

Best to use MX-2 or TX-2


----------



## hogans

Hey Noguru,

I installed the other 4 gigs of memory today for a total of 8 gigs of OCZ Reapers 1150's.

I upped the MCH voltage to 1.46 and got a BSOD after 2 min. I am running the same settings as in my post the other day which with 4 gigs was running fine...

I then changed the MCH voltage to 1.48 and upped the Vcore a couple of notches as well, no go though, still get BSOD's after a few minutes.

What do you think might be causing the BSOD's?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hogans*


Hey Noguru,

I installed the other 4 gigs of memory today for a total of 8 gigs of OCZ Reapers 1150's.

I upped the MCH voltage to 1.46 and got a BSOD after 2 min. I am running the same settings as in my post the other day which with 4 gigs was running fine...

I then changed the MCH voltage to 1.48 and upped the Vcore a couple of notches as well, no go though, still get BSOD's after a few minutes.

What do you think might be causing the BSOD's?










Dude, I know I only had a C2D, but I have 8GB RAM too and *never had to go above 1.34v MCH to reach as high as 4.608GHz*. You are plying way too much volts. Grab a MIT from my sig and fill it in and QUOTE it. Something else is out of whack. If I were to hazard a guess, I would say that you need to learn how to manipulate your REFs.  Lsdmeasap has a great guide to REFs at TT. Check it out.

BTW, Howdy Lsd, long time, no see.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12972757*
> Why not?


First, because it takes too much work to get it to cure properly. It requires shutting the system down until the chip and heatsink it is on cools down to room temp, then have the system restarted 3 or more times per day for a 200 hour period of time to properly cure.

Second, because it needs to be cleaned off and re-applied once every 10 to 14 months requiring one to go through that entire overly-complicated and lengthy curing process again.

Third, it simply doesn't perform as well as TIM like Arctic Cooling MX-2/MX-3, CoolerMaster ThermalFusion 400, IC Diamond 7 or 24, Gelid GC3 Extreme, or any number of other TIMs that have a break in/curing period of less than 1 hour of continuous usage. Arctic Cooling MX-2 and MX-3 take less than 10 minutes to cure, have an install life of up to 5 years, and normally have a 1-2C lower temp than AS5.

The only good Arctic Silver TIM these days is Ceramique, and that is really only useful when used with DICE or LN2. Otherwise it is just as bad as AS5.

Simply put, it's time has come and gone. It's outdated now. It hasn't been worthwhile since 2006/2007 after better stuff became available.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12973780*
> First, because it takes too much work to get it to cure properly. It requires shutting the system down until the chip and heatsink it is on cools down to room temp, then have the system restarted 3 or more times per day for a 200 hour period of time to properly cure.
> 
> Second, because it needs to be cleaned off and re-applied once every 10 to 14 months requiring one to go through that entire overly-complicated and lengthy curing process again.
> 
> Third, it simply doesn't perform as well as TIM like Arctic Cooling MX-2/MX-3, CoolerMaster ThermalFusion 400, IC Diamond 7 or 24, Gelid GC3 Extreme, or any number of other TIMs that have a break in/curing period of less than 1 hour of continuous usage. Arctic Cooling MX-2 and MX-3 take less than 10 minutes to cure, have an install life of up to 5 years, and normally have a 1-2C lower temp than AS5.
> 
> The only good Arctic Silver TIM these days is Ceramique, and that is really only useful when used with DICE or LN2. Otherwise it is just as bad as AS5.
> 
> Simply put, it's time has come and gone. It's outdated now. It hasn't been worthwhile since 2006/2007 after better stuff became available.


Lol! I didn't know this!







I actually bought a big tube Arctic Silver 5 not long ago!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Don't feel bad. A lot of people still buy and use it who don't know any better.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I know it's probably been mentioned somewhere in the thread before, but hopefully someone can help me with this. Is there any one bios for an EP45-UD3R that OC's better than the others? I'm not looking for stability, shorter boot times, or anything else, just best OC'ing. I wanna do some benching on it with my Q9550 before I turn it into a folding rig.

As far as I know it's a Rev. 1.1 if that makes any difference.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(mirror)52-D.S.L.;12971596*
> *worst board ever, stock temps for my nb are at 78*C!!!!!!!*


lol

There seems to be an on going debate around the interwebz regarding this topic.

Regarding Motherboards, there is a lot of discussions too.

and yes, I read your siggie


----------



## grishkathefool

Oh snap, my 2000th post!!!!!!!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;12975842*
> Oh snap, my 2000th post!!!!!!!


Congratz !







+Rep


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;12973444*
> Dude, I know I only had a C2D, but I have 8GB RAM too and *never had to go above 1.34v MCH to reach as high as 4.608GHz*. You are plying way too much volts. Grab a MIT from my sig and fill it in an QUOTE it. Something else is out of whack. If I were to hazard a guess, I would say that you need to learn how to manipulate your REFs. Lsdmeasap has a great guide to REFs at TT. Check it out.


These are my current settings with 8 gigs of RAM, it seems to be stable, however I havn't stressed it yet with Prime 95.

Any suggestions on improvements, appreciated...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hogans*


These are my current settings with 8 gigs of RAM, it seems to be stable, however I havn't stressed it yet with Prime 95.

Any suggestions on improvements, appreciated...


If that's Prime95 stable it is pretty fantastic for 4x2GB. 4x2GB is very hard to overclock. You're settings look very nice. If you can keep your temps under 80c when small FFT's that should be a 24/7 candidate. Very similar to my setup. Speedwise and Voltage wise. I use a little lesser V-core for 4.2GHz VS your 4.23GHz.

Only I use 2x2GB + 2x1GB mem.

*By the way, your Performance Level (Static tRead Value) is way to high! At a value of 14 you are loosing performance. You should be able to get that one down to '10'. And maybe try '9'!*


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hogans*


Hey Noguru,

I installed the other 4 gigs of memory today for a total of 8 gigs of OCZ Reapers 1150's.

I upped the MCH voltage to 1.46 and got a BSOD after 2 min. I am running the same settings as in my post the other day which with 4 gigs was running fine...

I then changed the MCH voltage to 1.48 and upped the Vcore a couple of notches as well, no go though, still get BSOD's after a few minutes.

What do you think might be causing the BSOD's?










I was saying that 1.46 would be the max you would need. Try dropping down some, better yet try it with your original settings first, then just go up one notch at a time until your stable.


----------



## hogans

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I was saying that 1.46 would be the max you would need. Try dropping down some, better yet try it with your original settings first, then just go up one notch at a time until your stable.


Will do, thanks much...


----------



## turrican9

*hogans*

Did you read my above post? Please drop that Performance Level (Static tRead timing) from 14 to 10. You are loosing performance. 9 is also a possibility.


----------



## marsey99

papa my r is a 1.0 but i found f9 to be the easier to oc with auto settings while they are all about as good as each other once you set them yourself.


----------



## turrican9

Any of you UD3 people who know of a cheap, used UD3P/R or other good overclockers? *KingT* has lost his P5Q Pro and are in need for a new board... Please help him...

Best Regards
*[email protected]*


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogans;12980307*
> These are my current settings with 8 gigs of RAM, it seems to be stable, however I havn't stressed it yet with Prime 95.
> 
> Any suggestions on improvements, appreciated...


hogans, what would be really helpful is if you could just post your complete MIT in QUOTE FORM so it's easy to read and edit...


----------



## freakb18c1

dram term and channel and / b ref just set to normal.

also maybe you should bump the cpu ref to 0.785.

i personally liked to use 0.745 cpu ref, that's a undervolt but for some reason worked really well for my q9650's/q9550's


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;12973444*
> Dude, I know I only had a C2D, but I have 8GB RAM too and *never had to go above 1.34v MCH to reach as high as 4.608GHz*. You are plying way too much volts. Grab a MIT from my sig and fill it in an QUOTE it. Something else is out of whack. If I were to hazard a guess, I would say that you need to learn how to manipulate your REFs. Lsdmeasap has a great guide to REFs at TT. Check it out.
> 
> BTW, Howdy Lsd, long time, no see.


I agree, but only use 2 core CPU's too, but never used above 1.24-1.28 MCH even with 8GB.

Hey man, nice to see you as well! I'm here often, just don't pop into this thread too often anymore because I don't have one of these boards setup anymore, and you guys look like you are handling it all fine anyway!


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12983595*
> *hogans*
> 
> Did you read my above post? Please drop that Performance Level (Static tRead timing) from 14 to 10. You are loosing performance. 9 is also a possibility.


Thanks, I'll give a shot... Much appreciated!


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;12984117*
> hogans, what would be really helpful is if you could just post your complete MIT in QUOTE FORM so it's easy to read and edit...


I will do that...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;12983667*
> papa my r is a 1.0 but i found f9 to be the easier to oc with auto settings while they are all about as good as each other once you set them yourself.


Thanks for that. I should be able to start playing by next weekend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12983807*
> Any of you UD3 people who know of a cheap, used UD3P/R or other good overclockers? *KingT* has lost his P5Q Pro and are in need for a new board... Please help him...
> 
> Best Regards
> *[email protected]*


I wish I did. They are getting more and more difficult to find these days. I feel lucky to have gotten the deal I did on the UD3R.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap;12986236*
> I agree, but only use 2 core CPU's too, but never used above 1.24-1.28 MCH even with 8GB.
> 
> Hey man, nice to see you as well! I'm here often, just don't pop into this thread too often anymore because I don't have one of these boards setup anymore, and you guys look like you are handling it all fine anyway!


I hear you, bro.

My E8400 has been demoted to family web browser / Civ 5 machine. Funny, though, I just put a 6850 in it today. Can't wait till my wife sits down to play Civ and trips on the increased graphics.


----------



## freakb18c1

for monitoring MCH temps

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/415077-gigabyte-ep45-ud3-series-owners-guide-1287.html#post9404756

hey guru maybe you should throw this in the OP ;D


----------



## PapaSmurf

That link isn't working for me freak. I think you are referring to this. http://www.overclock.net/9404756-post12870.html


----------



## freakb18c1

thanks keep loosing that damn link! takes me ages to find it


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. I have it bookmarked.


----------



## NoGuru

Added it right next to the MCH section. Thanks guys!


----------



## Dilyn

Spring Break seems like it'd be a great time to overclock.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;12994762*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring Break seems like it'd be a great time to overclock.


lol long time no see


----------



## turrican9

For some reason the spring has been the time of year when I have had most of my overclocking adventures, when I think about it


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1;12996204*
> lol long time no see


Very long time indeed.


----------



## NoGuru

Haven't seen Dilyn in a while. Weclome back THREAD PARTY GUYS!


----------



## hogans

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


hogans, what would be really helpful is if you could just post your complete MIT in QUOTE FORM so it's easy to read and edit...


Here are M.I.T settings in Notepad....

With these settings I am still getting random BSOD's and lock-ups, cant seem to find a happy medium with the 8 gigs of memory.


----------



## morph

Maybe you should try changing the strap to 400MHz instead of 333 and using the 2.0D multi. I know that's underclocked, but you are using 8GB instead of 4GB. Also, if that doesn't work, try increasing the CAS latency to 6 instead of 5.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12996950*
> Haven't seen Dilyn in a while. Weclome back THREAD PARTY GUYS!


I LOVE PARTIES


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogans;13005652*
> Here are M.I.T settings in Notepad....
> 
> With these settings I am still getting random BSOD's and lock-ups, cant seem to find a happy medium with the 8 gigs of memory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morph;13006882*
> Maybe you should try changing the strap to 400MHz instead of 333 and using the 2.0D multi. I know that's underclocked, but you are using 8GB instead of 4GB. Also, if that doesn't work, try increasing the CAS latency to 6 instead of 5.


Yeah, that is going to be a hard one to find becuse your settings look really good to me.

Might try the MCH ref +/- in one direction.


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13007955*
> Yeah, that is going to be a hard one to find becuse your settings look really good to me.
> 
> Might try the MCH ref +/- in one direction.


No matter what I try here it seems to hard lock or BSOD, it just dosn't like the 8 Gigs of ram. If I take out 2 sticks it runs fine.... Have tried all four sticks indepenantly and they all work fine. However I have not run Memtset.









I think I'm just going to stick with 4 gigs or maybe try to find 2 x 1 Gb sticks of the same memory, for a total of 6 gigs. I have heard an read that 6 gigs will work and OC better anyway....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogans;13008014*
> No matter what I try here it seems to hard lock or BSOD, it just dosn't like the 8 Gigs of ram. If I take out 2 sticks it runs fine.... Have tried all four sticks indepenantly and they all work fine. However I have not run Memtset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm just going to stick with 4 gigs or maybe try to find 2 x 1 Gb sticks of the same memory, for a total of 6 gigs. I have heard an read that 6 gigs will work and OC better anyway....


Just out of curiosity what are you doing that can utilize 8 Gigs of RAM?

Very few programs will ever use more then 4 Gigs except for stuff like engineering design like CAD and a few other things but not much.


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13008061*
> Just out of curiosity what are you doing that can utilize 8 Gigs of RAM?
> 
> Very few programs will ever use more then 4 Gigs except for stuff like engineering design like CAD and a few other things but not much.


I do alot of FSX stuff, screenshots, videos and etc. When using complex scenery areas or high textured aircraft I am using almost 90 % of the 4 gigs and it will lock things up...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogans;13008271*
> I do alot of FSX stuff, screenshots, videos and etc. When using complex scenery areas or high textured aircraft I am using almost 90 % of the 4 gigs and it will lock things up...


Oh fun.
Well like you said, maybe go for 6 Gigs for now and see how that does until you decide to upgrade the whole rig.


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13008660*
> Oh fun.
> Well like you said, maybe go for 6 Gigs for now and see how that does until you decide to upgrade the whole rig.


I think it's gonna be tough to find the 2-1 Gb kit, there was some on E-Bay last week, in hind sight I should have bought those instead of these but Oh Well....

I would like to be able to upgrade to a I-7 rig with DDR3 but who the heck can afford it these day's?

MoBo, Processor and Memory your talking $1000 - $2000, I think I'll be keeping this one until I win the lottery, LOL!









Thank's for the help....


----------



## hogans

Why is it that so many systems have issues when it comes to running 8 Gb's of RAM as opposed to 4 Gb's?

Is it the stress on the MCH, also People have been saying that over 1.46 MCH volts is way too much, but I remember having to use 1.6 volts on my Asus rampage formula....


----------



## PapaSmurf

@hogan, how much do you need to back off the OC to be able to get the 8gigs to run smoothly? You may have mentioned it, but I don't remember seeing it (I've read way too many posts over the past few days).


----------



## hogans

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


@hogan, how much do you need to back off the OC to be able to get the 8gigs to run smoothly? You may have mentioned it, but I don't remember seeing it (I've read way too many posts over the past few days).


PapaSmurf,

I think I have finally found a sweet spot, LOL!









I will run Prime 95 Blend over night, but it's looking good so far....


----------



## hogans

Hey, my 1300 post! (WooHoo...)


----------



## hogans

PapaSmurf,

Can you post your M.I.T in text form so I can take a look at it to compare settings?


----------



## grishkathefool

hogans, here is a copy of my 4.25GHz 24/7 Stable OC. Keep in mind that this is on an E8400, but the pertinent information should relate to your memory issues.

Quote:



CPU = Model E8400
Motherboard = EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.1
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = Gskill PC2-8500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: .5
CPU Frequency ...............................: 4250MHz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control....................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 500MHz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100MHz

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000MHz
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD ..............................................: 5
tRP............................................... ...: 5 
tRAS.............................................. .: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4
tWTR...........................................: 12
tWR.............................................: 13 in Memset, 4 in BIOS
tRFC...........................................: 55
tRTP...........................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ...........: 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 9
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ .: 1.3625
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.3
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.5
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: .76

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V.............: .74
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...............:
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V.............: 1.5
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.0
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............:
Channel A Reference 0.900V............:
Channel B Reference 0.900V............:


Looking at your's I think that you definitely need to back off the REFs some. I am curious as to your methodology for setting them. Did you follow Lsdmeasap's method as per his Guide?

Quote:



DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333 MHz.
System Memory Multiplier ..............: Auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1128
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 6
tRP............................................... ..: 6
tRAS.............................................. : 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: Auto
tWTR..........................................: Auto
tWR............................................: Auto
tRFC...........................................: 68
tRTP...........................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 2T

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.431 Bios & 1.408 - CPUZ ( Actual )
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.360
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.570
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: 0.861

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.380
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: 0.901
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: 1.010
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.500
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.200
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: 0.990
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 0.990
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 0.990


Also, regarding your timings, you need to set those manually for the most part. AUTO might be causing you issues. Compare your screen shot of Memset against my MIT settings for your memory timing and you can see that AUTO is juicing those numbers hard. Those Reapers should be at least as good as the Gskill I have.

Regarding your DRAM Voltage and TERM, are those default numbers or have you bumped them? They seem high to me.

Then again, I never owned a C2Q, so what do I know


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hogans*


PapaSmurf,

I think I have finally found a sweet spot, LOL!









I will run Prime 95 Blend over night, but it's looking good so far....










Sounds good to me.







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hogans*


PapaSmurf,

Can you post your M.I.T in text form so I can take a look at it to compare settings?










The next time I shut the system down I will try to remember to make one. I don't really have one for this configuration with the 8gigs of ram.


----------



## hogans

Grishkathefool,

Thanks for the well defined information, I will look through all of this stuff and post back later on....







Rep for you!

Rep for you too PapaSmurf...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thank you sir. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## L D4WG

Hi Guys, Im very new to OC'ing, would the following settings shown in the OP serve my system well? I know very little about OC'ing but would like a nice stable OC to start off with?

NOTE:I have 8GB of RAM (4x2GB)

"For frame of reference, I've had a couple of Q9650 owners ask me for my settings:

F8 Bios

Advanced Bios Features:

Limit CPUID: disabled
No-Execute: disabled
C1E: disabled
C2/C2E: disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor: disabled
CPU EIST: disabled
Virtualization: Enabled (this can be disabled safely)
Initial display: PEG

Power management:

HPET: Enabled (either this or APIC can be used, its needs one or the other)

MIT

Robust Graphics: Auto
CPU Clock: 9x
CPU Host Clock: Enabled
CPU Host Mhz: 445
PCI Express Mhz: Auto
CIA2: Disabled

DRAM

Performance Enhance: Auto
XMP: Auto
GMCH Latch: Auto
System Memory Multiplier: 2.00B
DRAM Select: Auto

LLC: Disabled
CPU Vcore: 1.28 (with vdroop drops to 1.216 under load, will vary by chip)
DRAM Voltage: 2.1V (as recommended by Corsair)

Any other settings not mentioned are set to auto."


----------



## hogans

After reading Grishkathefool, PapaSmurf and NoGuru's recomendations, I have tweaked some recomended settings and finally my system appears to be stable with 8 Gb's of memory.

Thank's very much for the assistance guy's, this was frustrating....

Here is a screenshot of Prime 95 Blend for 15 min. and my current M.I.T template.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogans;13019720*
> After reading Grishkathefool, PapaSmurf and NoGuru's recomendations, I have tweaked some recomended settings and finally my system appears to be stable with 8 Gb's of memory.
> 
> Thank's very much for the assistance guy's, this was frustrating....
> 
> Here is a screenshot of Prime 95 Blend for 15 min. and my current M.I.T template.


Looks like you're getting there. Good work my friend.







:


----------



## 2thAche

15 minutes isn't really telling much, you're getting errors running it longer?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L D4WG*


Hi Guys, Im very new to OC'ing, would the following settings shown in the OP serve my system well? I know very little about OC'ing but would like a nice stable OC to start off with?

NOTE:I have 8GB of RAM (4x2GB)

LLC: Disabled
CPU Vcore: 1.28 (with vdroop drops to 1.216 under load, will vary by chip)
DRAM Voltage: 2.1V (as recommended by Corsair)

Any other settings not mentioned are set to auto."


 I don't like using Auto, it tends to way over volt.
Try setting the,
Vcore, CPU termination, and MCH. I would change more but those are the really important ones.


----------



## hogans

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2thAche*


15 minutes isn't really telling much, you're getting errors running it longer?


Your correct, but it's a start.... When I get a chance I will run it overnight.


----------



## KingT

Anyone has experience with EP45-UD3LR ??

I know it's a cut down version of UD3R and has only 4 Phases for CPU and 4Pin CPU power connector..

How would it cope with Q9550 and what's FSB like with it in the term of overclocking??

CHEERS..


----------



## Blacklac

Hello all.

Just bought a UD3R (not here yet) and I am curious how it will perform compared to my P5Q Deluxe. My current main setup is the Q6700 on the P5Q Deluxe and I hit a limit around 3.7-3.75 do to vcore and temps. I am able to run stable @ 3.7Ghz with 1.47v actual. FSB is not an issue. Is it possible this UD3R could acheive a higher clock, say like 3.9-4Ghz with under 1.5v? I know its really hard to guess that, but I keep reading how these Gigabyte UD3's can acheive higher OC's than many other boards at the same voltages. However, my P5Q Deluxe is a nice board itself. Now the reason I ask is, of course its kind of a pain to take it all down and OC it all again, fun, but long to get it right. I originally bought this board to play with my E8400 on my 2nd rig, to replace a P35 DS3R that just couldn't cut it.

What are some of your thoughts? Keep my main rig as is or swap boards and hopefully acheive a higher clock on my Q6700.

I just want to say, my Q6700 @ 3.7Ghz does all I need and then some, so if I did swap, it would be just for the sake of having a higher clock.

Thanks.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Anyone has experience with EP45-UD3LR ??

I know it's a cut down version of UD3R and has only 4 Phases for CPU and 4Pin CPU power connector..

How would it cope with Q9550 and what's FSB like with it in the term of overclocking??

CHEERS..


 I never used one, but I don't think it will be enough to keep you happy unless it's just to hold you over until you get another P5Q Pro or EP45-UD3*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blacklac*


Hello all.

Just bought a UD3R (not here yet) and I am curious how it will perform compared to my P5Q Deluxe. My current main setup is the Q6700 on the P5Q Deluxe and I hit a limit around 3.7-3.75 do to vcore and temps. I am able to run stable @ 3.7Ghz with 1.47v actual. FSB is not an issue. Is it possible this UD3R could acheive a higher clock, say like 3.9-4Ghz with under 1.5v? I know its really hard to guess that, but I keep reading how these Gigabyte UD3's can acheive higher OC's than many other boards at the same voltages. However, my P5Q Deluxe is a nice board itself. Now the reason I ask is, of course its kind of a pain to take it all down and OC it all again, fun, but long to get it right. I originally bought this board to play with my E8400 on my 2nd rig, to replace a P35 DS3R that just couldn't cut it.

What are some of your thoughts? Keep my main rig as is or swap boards and hopefully acheive a higher clock on my Q6700.

I just want to say, my Q6700 @ 3.7Ghz does all I need and then some, so if I did swap, it would be just for the sake of having a higher clock.

Thanks.


 Hard to say but I think it will depend on your overclocking skills and knowlage. If your going to do it just to say you have a higher OC, then I bet your going to try for it anyway.







I say, go for it!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13023769*
> I never used one, but I don't think it will be enough to keep you happy unless it's just to hold you over until you get another P5Q Pro or EP45-UD3*


Yeah man it is way too much stripped down..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13024641*
> Yeah man it is way too much stripped down..
> 
> CHEERS..


*2thAche* managed to overclock a Q8400 to 4GHz + stable in that EP45-UD3LR board. It has the same advanced GTL tweaking as it's bigger brothers. Go for it if you can get it cheap.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13025253*
> *2thAche* managed to overclock a Q8400 to 4GHz + stable in that EP45-UD3LR board. It has the same advanced GTL tweaking as it's bigger brothers. Go for it if you can get it cheap.


Yeah but it's too much stripped down man,has 4Phase CPU PWR,has no heatsinks on mosfets,has no RAID and would cost me around 50Euro..

On my P5Q Pro the black tiny chip in the CPU PWR area has sparked without any obvious reason (I suspect dust as there was a pile of dust right on it)..

The motherboard first didn't want to start,just moved fans for a split of a sec and nothing..

But it would normally spin the fans if I would disconnect 8Pin power cable..

It seems like there was some protection going on as red LED on PSU would turn ON..

After maybe 20 continuous trials it fired up but also sparked on that back thing..

Now I'm affraid of trying it again with my Q9550 in it as I don't want to fry my CPU..










CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

still looking for mobo?
i have whole set for sale..hehe...
just messing.... if 320e is not too much for u, go for SB and p8p67pro...
+ some proper ddr3 and ull be happy for next 3-4 years...


----------



## Erper

i found a deal on tigerdirect for 448$, 320e on pixmania, same on dabs, 290pounds on overclockers


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13025559*
> Yeah but it's too much stripped down man,has 4Phase CPU PWR,has no heatsinks on mosfets,has no RAID and would cost me around 50Euro..
> 
> CHEERS..


It has Raid. That's what the 'R' in the name stands for... http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3286#sp

South Bridge:

_6x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (SATA2_0, SATA2_1, SATA2_2, SATA2_3, SATA2_4, SATA2_5) supporting up to 6 SATA 3Gb/s devices
Support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, and RAID 10

GIGABYTE SATA2 (JMicron 368) chip:_

4-phase CPU PWR is really not a problem for a 45nm Quad.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13025704*
> It has Raid. That's what the 'R' in the name stands for... http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3286#sp
> 
> South Bridge:
> 
> _6x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (SATA2_0, SATA2_1, SATA2_2, SATA2_3, SATA2_4, SATA2_5) supporting up to 6 SATA 3Gb/s devices
> Support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, and RAID 10
> 
> GIGABYTE SATA2 (JMicron 368) chip:_
> 
> 4-phase CPU PWR is really not a problem for a 45nm Quad.


Yeah my bad it's "R" modell..

Still doesn't look strong at all..









I'll keep on looking as I have created PayPal today and need to wait for a few days to confirm my credit card..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13025769*
> Yeah my bad it's "R" modell..
> 
> Still doesn't look strong at all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep on looking as I have created PayPal today and need to wait for a few days to confirm my credit card..
> 
> CHEERS..


If you don't push V-core past 1.35v it should be no problem with 4-phase power anyway. And from what I've seen it's overclocking is very similar to UD3P/R boards.

Anyway, good luck finding a board. Hope it works out for you


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13025986*
> If you don't push V-core past 1.35v it should be no problem with 4-phase power anyway. And from what I've seen it's overclocking is very similar to UD3P/R boards.
> 
> Anyway, good luck finding a board. Hope it works out for you


Thanx man..

If you find something PM me..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13026043*
> Thanx man..
> 
> If you find something PM me..
> 
> CHEERS..


If you look at the picture in this review you see that the UD3L actually has 3 power VRM's pr. ferrite core. Usally motheboards has 2 pr. ferrite core. That means it's 4-phase is about as strong as 6 phase in other boards...

UD3LR 4 phase with 3 vrm's pr ferrite core










Compared to P5Q SE Plus with 8-phase. 2 Power vrm's pr ferrite core.










P5Q SE2 with 4 -phase and two vrm's pr ferrite core..


----------



## KingT

P5Q Pro has also 3 MOSFETs per Ferrite Choke but it's still 8 Phases PWM..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13026326*
> P5Q Pro has also 3 MOSFETs per Ferrite Choke but it's still 8 Phases PWM..
> 
> CHEERS..


It only means it has a very strong 8-Phase power. Vrm's produce the current, pump them into the Ferrite Choke's (that stores power) just before it goes into the CPU.

The DFI LANparty DK P45-T2RS/T3RS / Plus boards actually have 4 vrm's pr ferrite core (4 Chokes). So people look at it and say 4-phase power, however, it is much stronger than your usual 4-phase setup.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The biggest problem with the UD3L and UD3LR is the 4 pin CPU power instead of the 8 pin EPS. The lack of active cooling on the mosfets etc. can be dealt with via heatsinks, but the lack of the 8pin EPS isn't easy to overcome for a big OC'er. For an average person it wouldn't be that big of a deal, but I don't think King would be happy with it as a main board.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13027631*
> The biggest problem with the UD3L and UD3LR is the 4 pin CPU power instead of the 8 pin EPS. The lack of active cooling on the mosfets etc. can be dealt with via heatsinks, but the lack of the 8pin EPS isn't easy to overcome for a big OC'er. For an average person it wouldn't be that big of a deal, *but I don't think King would be happy with it as a main board.*


Agreed..









CHEERS..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13027631*
> For an average person it wouldn't be that big of a deal, but I don't think King would be happy with it as a main board.


That is what I am thinking, King has shown he has the skills and having a board hold him back would, well, just be sad.

Edit, lol, beat me to it.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13027805*
> That is what I am thinking, King has shown he has the skills and having a board hold him back would, well, just be sad.
> 
> Edit, lol, beat me to it.


LoL..









CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13027805*
> That is what I am thinking, King has shown he has the skills and having a board hold him back would, well, just be sad.
> 
> Edit, lol, beat me to it.


He has some mad skills alright. As much as I would love to see him come over here from the Dark Side (Asus), I would want it to be with a full UD3R or UD3P. I can only imagine what he would be able to do with one of them.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogans;13022455*
> Your correct, but it's a start.... When I get a chance I will run it overnight.


hogie, you're on the right path. here's a story, though, to help you feel better.

getting past 4GHz for me was a real challenge. In part because I WANTED to do it with all 8GB of RAM on. I think it took about 2 weeks of tweaking a setting then writing down the changes, then running PRIME. I would set PRIME to run at night and force myself not to look at it in the morning before work. I would wonder all day how it was going and finally, when I got home, I would hustle downstairs to see if it failed. At first it was disheartening to see that it had failed in the middle of the night. After the first week I wouldn't see failures till after 13+ hours. By the end of the second week, or the beginning of the third, I came home and found that I was at 21 hours and counting.

That run failed too. I made a mild tweak, probably to REFs, and ran it again. That time it was running 24 hours later.

But the FSB Wall hits Big Ram harder sooner.

Now, regarding your settings:
Quote:


> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.40
> MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: 0.914
> MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: 1.000
> ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.500
> ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.200


Your MCH Core looks high to me still and your REF is way high. Maybe this is related to the q9xxx CPU, I don't know, someone else might. But it still seems like you could back those down some. When you adjusted your REF, did you first set TERM to normal, then adjust the REF, then raise the TERM to where you wanted?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lsdmeasap's Guide*
> If you want a higher or lower than stock % / Value for any of the above settings you will find it easier to set the Dram Voltage or Vtt back to stock (Or above or below to find and be able to choose alternate % Values), then adjust desired setting to the % / Value you wish to use.
> 
> Then once you have selected a % range you want to use for said setting then go back and raise your Vtt or Dram Voltage back to what you choose to use and the corresponding settings will self adjust and still be set to the .xx % amount that you set them to.


Anyway, good luck on a long Prime Run!!


----------



## hogans

Your MCH Core looks high to me still and your REF is way high. Maybe this is related to the q9xxx CPU, I don't know, someone else might. But it still seems like you could back those down some. When you adjusted your REF, did you first set TERM to normal, then adjust the REF, then raise the TERM to where you wanted?

That is really confusing to me, let me se if I understand this correctly (I'm a little slow...) LOL!









What is the TERM that you mention? MCH Core or MCH Reference?

When you talk about REF which one, MCH Reference or MCH/DRAM Ref.?

I have looked through Lsdmeasap's Guide several times but have a hard time comprehending it...









Once I completely understand this, possibly things may work out a little better.

Thanks again for all of the information, you guy's are really helpfull!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


He has some mad skills alright. As much as I would love to see him come over here from the Dark Side (Asus), I would want it to be with a full UD3R or UD3P. I can only imagine what he would be able to do with one of them.


Oh thanx man for your kind words of support..









Yeah I will not rush into a buying another mobo as I don't want to have any regret on it later..

Yeah I would like to get me some UD3P / UD3R mobo but it's really hard to find one that ships worldwide..

I would be looking also into P5Q Pro TURBO as it has A3 NB (just like UD3 mobos) and it would be a nice boost FSB wise..

On my late P5Q Pro A2 rev. NB was holding me back for sure as I know that my Q9550 has a strong FSB range and is able to do more than 530MHz FSB..

I have found a ton of EP45 DS3R /DS3P mobos but they haven't proven to be strong OCers like UD3P/UD3R as they were first Gigabyte P45 mobos to hit the market and probably have A2 rev. NB..

CHEERS..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hogans*


That is really confusing to me, let me se if I understand this correctly (I'm a little slow...) LOL!









What is the TERM that you mention? MCH Core or MCH Reference?

When you talk about REF which one, MCH Reference or MCH/DRAM Ref.?

I have looked through Lsdmeasap's Guide several times but have a hard time comprehending it...









Once I completely understand this, possibly things may work out a little better.

Thanks again for all of the information, you guy's are really helpfull!











Term= CPU term
99% of the time Ref= CPU or MCH Ref

For setting Ref's say your CPU Term is at 1.35, set it to 1.20 then go and change your MCH Ref from .760 to .800 (one bump up) now go back to your CPU Term and change it back to 1.35.

What happens is the MCH Ref has scaled with the change. Do it a few times and you will see.


----------



## hogans

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Term= CPU term
99% of the time Ref= CPU or MCH Ref

For setting Ref's say your CPU Term is at 1.35, set it to 1.20 then go and change your MCH Ref from .760 to .800 (one bump up) now go back to your CPU Term and change it back to 1.35.

What happens is the MCH Ref has scaled with the change. Do it a few times and you will see.










Thanks for explaing that in more detail, now I understand it!









Looks like it's back to the BIOS for more tweaking....


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogans*
> What is the TERM that you mention? MCH Core or MCH Reference?
> 
> When you talk about REF which one, MCH Reference or MCH/DRAM Ref.?
> 
> I have looked through Lsdmeasap's Guide several times but have a hard time comprehending it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I completely understand this, possibly things may work out a little better.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the information, you guy's are really helpfull!


Guru go there first, but I will expound. I was referring to your memory issues in general when I mentioned your REFs. I should have been more specific, I was referring directly to your MCH REF. I have never messed with my MCH/DRAM REF, so I can offer no advice about that.

Regarding raising or lowering MCH REF. Like Guru said. If you don't do it that way, you will definitely be applying more CPU TERM than you need. The REF is a reference value that tells the BIOS how much voltage to apply based on the input value of the CPU Term (VTT), what is otherwise called the Front Side Bus.

As I mentioned, the more memory you have, the more you will need to tweak settings related to the FSB. That doesn't mean that you need much more voltage, per se, just some more. It does mean, though that upping your MCH Core voltage may not be what brings stability.

What we all recommend is making small changes, singularly, then testing. Don't make batch changes, it makes it harder to figure out what is throwing things out of whack. I think that your MCH Core could be a little lower and that finding the right balance for your MCH REF will accomplish that. However, I have long since stopped tweaking my UD3P....

FYI, here is a link to a list of definitions that dennyb put together eons ago. You might also do a search of this thread for posts that dennyb made, he rocked his q9650 hard. In fact, I highly recommend that.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13027631*
> The biggest problem with the UD3L and UD3LR is the 4 pin CPU power instead of the 8 pin EPS. The lack of active cooling on the mosfets etc. can be dealt with via heatsinks, but the lack of the 8pin EPS isn't easy to overcome for a big OC'er. For an average person it wouldn't be that big of a deal, but I don't think King would be happy with it as a main board.


I do not agree. *KingT* will probably go Sandybridge after maybe 1 year I guess. He could have had lot's of fun with that board in the meanwhile, if the price was right.

That 4-Pin power is a weakness compared to 8 pin, yes. But not that big. I never had a problem in my GA-P35 DS3R mobo (4-pin).

I would have taken that UD3L VS P5Q Pro or Pro Turbo any day. And pushed it as far as it goes. It will do 500FSB+ with a Quad, stable.

But each to his own.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13040318*
> That 4-Pin power is a weakness compared to 8 pin, yes. But not that big. I never had a problem in my GA-P35 DS3R mobo (4-pin).


I've noticed a good difference in stability when I upgraded my psu to one with an 8 pin mobo plug on my UD3P. I was able to knock my vcore down 2 steps while still remaining stable while that wasn't possible on the 4 pin psu. I've noticed that most cpu's I've oc'd have a certain sweet spot and once you try to go beyond that they tend to become vcore whores lol.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


I've noticed a good difference in stability when I upgraded my psu to one with an 8 pin mobo plug on my UD3P. I was able to knock my vcore down 2 steps while still remaining stable while that wasn't possible on the 4 pin psu. I've noticed that most cpu's I've oc'd have a certain sweet spot and once you try to go beyond that they tend to become vcore whores lol.


It may be the UD3P perform better using 8-Pin power because it's CPU power regulation system is built for use with 8-Pin? Who knows..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13040458*
> It may be the UD3P perform better using 8-Pin power because it's CPU power regulation system is built for use with 8-Pin? Who knows..


That is indeed true, but that doesn't make the fact that the UD3L only has the 4 pin any better. Even with the circuitry designed for only the 4pin CPU power, the cpu would still not get as much power as it will with the 8pin EPS CPU Power. The reason for the 8pin vs the 4pin still apply and while the UD3L is no slouch, with only a 4pin cpu power it isn't going to be able to push a power hungry quad as well as a board with 8 pin power. Sorry, but it just won't happen. I've burnt up enough of the 4pin cpu power connectors to know that for a fact.


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13039698*
> Guru go there first, but I will expound. I was referring to your memory issues in general when I mentioned your REFs. I should have been more specific, I was referring directly to your MCH REF. I have never messed with my MCH/DRAM REF, so I can offer no advice about that.
> 
> Regarding raising or lowering MCH REF. Like Guru said. If you don't do it that way, you will definitely be applying more CPU TERM than you need. The REF is a reference value that tells the BIOS how much voltage to apply based on the input value of the CPU Term (VTT), what is otherwise called the Front Side Bus.
> 
> As I mentioned, the more memory you have, the more you will need to tweak settings related to the FSB. That doesn't mean that you need much more voltage, per se, just some more. It does mean, though that upping your MCH Core voltage may not be what brings stability.
> 
> What we all recommend is making small changes, singularly, then testing. Don't make batch changes, it makes it harder to figure out what is throwing things out of whack. I think that your MCH Core could be a little lower and that finding the right balance for your MCH REF will accomplish that. However, I have long since stopped tweaking my UD3P....
> 
> FYI, here is a link to a list of definitions that dennyb put together eons ago. You might also do a search of this thread for posts that dennyb made, he rocked his q9650 hard. In fact, I highly recommend that.


Grishka,

Thanks again for the great information, I looked at dennyb's post as well which was very informative.

I will tweak the bios more when I get a chance and check for stability.

Your assistance is greatly appreciated....


----------



## ESP

Guys I am in need of serious help. I am on the Fb bois.

I can NOT get windows to install on my new SSD. I get all kinds of errors when trying to load a system Image, and the install screen just goes black about 3/4 the way through. I have tried to install with every different BIOS settings, and its always the same results.

I am at my wit's end, the only thing I cant think might be wrong is that there is a problem with my specific BIOS and AHCI? Or something like that?

Please UD3 Owners, you're my only hope!


----------



## 2thAche

What SSD? I just finished a build with Q8300 @ 3.6 and OCZ Vertex 2 boot drive on a UD3L. No problems to speak of, and I'm using RAID 0 Vertex 2s on my sig rig, again no probs on clean install.

I don't recall using F6 drivers (these were Win 7 x64 installs).

Why don't you do a clean install instead of using the image?


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Now, regarding your settings:
> 
> Quote:
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.40
> MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: 0.914
> MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: 1.000
> ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.500
> ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.200
> 
> Your MCH Core looks high to me still and your REF is way high. Maybe this is related to the q9xxx CPU, I don't know, someone else might. But it still seems like you could back those down some. When you adjusted your REF, did you first set TERM to normal, then adjust the REF, then raise the TERM to where you wanted?
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lsdmeasap's Guide
> If you want a higher or lower than stock % / Value for any of the above settings you will find it easier to set the Dram Voltage or Vtt back to stock (Or above or below to find and be able to choose alternate % Values), then adjust desired setting to the % / Value you wish to use.
> 
> Then once you have selected a % range you want to use for said setting then go back and raise your Vtt or Dram Voltage back to what you choose to use and the corresponding settings will self adjust and still be set to the .xx % amount that you set them to.
> 
> Anyway, good luck on a long Prime Run!!


I don't think he's that high. I'm using the same MCH reference settings (0.8) but 1.38v on MCH core. And yes set the ref values with VTT at 1.20 then raise it after.


----------



## ESP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche;13049195*
> What SSD? I just finished a build with Q8300 @ 3.6 and OCZ Vertex 2 boot drive on a UD3L. No problems to speak of, and I'm using RAID 0 Vertex 2s on my sig rig, again no probs on clean install.
> 
> I don't recall using F6 drivers (these were Win 7 x64 installs).
> 
> Why don't you do a clean install instead of using the image?


It won't let me clean install! No matter what settings or ports I go about trying. It installs for a while then 3/4 the way through I get a black screen and its over, won't start.

Intel g2 160GB SSD is what im attempting to use.

Also, I'm actually using Fe bios, or whatever the lastest listed on Gigabyte's site is.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ESP*


It won't let me clean install! No matter what settings or ports I go about trying. It installs for a while then 3/4 the way through I get a black screen and its over, won't start.

Intel g2 160GB SSD is what im attempting to use.

Also, I'm actually using Fe bios, or whatever the lastest listed on Gigabyte's site is.


What version of Windows? If it's Vista or 7 you don't need to use special sata drivers. If it's XP then you either need to use the F6 method and a floppy drive or integrate the sata drivers into the install disk.

You DO need to be in AHCI mode or you lose TRIM and take a performance hit.

You should be connected to one of the Yellow Intel SATA ports.

Are you trying to install from scratch or restoring from a disk image?

If it's a disk image, what program are you using?

Have you had Windows installed previously on that same board with a different hard drive?

The bios version you want for an SSD is FFb, not FE. Make sure that is what you have. It is specifically for SSD's.

Have you tried a full bios clear? Sometimes the regular bios clear doesn't clear everything out.

Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Remove the Battery.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear. IN a situation like this 5 to 10 minutes seems to work fairly well.
Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including printers, external drives, cameras, cell phones, MP3 players, etc. A USB Mouse and Keyboard are okay, but any other USB devices can and will cause problems, even USB Flash Drives. Make sure you don't have any Memory Cards or Sticks in a card reader.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.
And EXACTLY what are the errors you are getting? That will more than likely tell you (and us) EXACTLY what the problem is. Without that info it's a lot more difficult to diagnose as we would be just throwing crap at the wall and hoping something sticks.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have a question about the pads on the heatsinks over the Mosfets. Is it worth pulling that off and replacing it with a good TIM like MX-2? I'm in the playing with the UD3R at the moment. I pulled the heatsinks off to replace the TIM on at least the NB, but wanted to make sure that the other sinks will lock down tight enough if you replace the pads with the MX-2? I don't want to screw this thing up as it seems to be working quite well even with the stock Thermal Pads on it, but I'm having as much of a problem getting above 510fsb as I do with my UD3P which I never pulled the heatsinks off of. I'm thinking that might be part of the problem, or at least hoping it is. Otherwise it looks like I'm just an idiot who doesn't know what he's doing and I prefer the former.


----------



## turrican9

*PapaSmurf*

When you say 510FSB - I assume that is with a Quad. Is that stable or is it just CPU-Z Validation your after?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Just the CPU-Z validation, so stable for about 3 to 5 minutes. And yes with my Q9550. I was trying it with my E6420 last night and I couldn't get into Windows at anything over 510 with it. I haven't tried the Q9550 yet. That probably won't happen until this evening.

I did have a 60cfm 120mm fan blowing on the NB and the ram and the board is on a table, not in a case. And I did loosen the ram timings a lot which helped some.

But at the moment I'm more interested in what to do with the heatsinks on the mosfets so I can put it back together and start playing with it again.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13050792*
> Just the CPU-Z validation, so stable for about 3 to 5 minutes. And yes with my Q9550. I was trying it with my E6420 last night and I couldn't get into Windows at anything over 510 with it. I haven't tried the Q9550 yet. That probably won't happen until this evening.
> 
> I did have a 60cfm 120mm fan blowing on the NB and the ram and the board is on a table, not in a case. And I did loosen the ram timings a lot which helped some.
> 
> But at the moment I'm more interested in what to do with the heatsinks on the mosfets so I can put it back together and start playing with it again.


As you know, I managed to Validate my Q9400 at 560FSB in my P5Q Pro Turbo. I use TurboV from Windows when I do this. VTT was at 1.8v + and NB volts was at closer to 1.8v if I remember correctly. Totally insane. I took my chance... And it went well that time. It was just enough time to make the validation file, before it froze... I would never have accomplished booting Windows at that FSB speed.

My Q9650 seem to have a barrier at 500FSB in my P5Q-E though. If I try it via set FSB it freezes instantly. I just managed to Validate it at 500FSB in my P5Q Pro Turbo though. My Q9400 seems much nicer at higher FSB speeds..


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


As you know, I managed to Validate my Q9400 at 560FSB in my P5Q Pro Turbo. I use TurboV from Windows when I do this. VTT was at 1.8v + and NB volts was at closer to 1.8v if I remember correctly. Totally insane. I took my chance... And it went well that time. It was just enough time to make the validation file, before it froze... I would never have accomplished booting Windows at that FSB speed.

My Q9650 seem to have a barrier at 500FSB in my P5Q-E though. If I try it via set FSB it freezes instantly. I just managed to Validate it at 500FSB in my P5Q Pro Turbo though. My Q9400 seems much nicer at higher FSB speeds..


than use q9400 and sell q9650 to me









just messin...
my max on q9550 would be 470fsb without crashing and melting


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Just the CPU-Z validation, so stable for about 3 to 5 minutes. And yes with my Q9550. I was trying it with my E6420 last night and I couldn't get into Windows at anything over 510 with it. I haven't tried the Q9550 yet. That probably won't happen until this evening.

I did have a 60cfm 120mm fan blowing on the NB and the ram and the board is on a table, not in a case. And I did loosen the ram timings a lot which helped some.

But at the moment I'm more interested in what to do with the heatsinks on the mosfets so I can put it back together and start playing with it again.


as for your e6420, i dont think u can reach 500 with it... maybe 480 yes
on my e6550 i can get 500...

Just to compare


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


as for your e6420, i dont think u can reach 500 with it... maybe 480 yes
on my e6550 i can get 500...

Just to compare


As I stated already I was up to 510 with the E6420. It's the only cpu I've tried in the UD3R so far. Admittedly, that was with the 6 multiplier instead of the default 8, but that is only 3.06GHz and I reached 3.584GHz on that cpu using 8 x 448 with it on that board last night with just an old Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro (the original, not the newer one). I had never been able to get into Windows with that cpu at anything over 3.35 in the past so getting a CPU-Z validation at 3.584 felt pretty good. Gonna give it another go tonight with my Hyper 212+ and my Patriot ram to see if that gets me any more.

But I still want to know about the Mosfet Heatsinks. Will they clamp down tight enough if I replace the Thermal Pads with MX-2? I have the heatsinks off and need to know one way or the other so I can re-mount them and get on with things.


----------



## ESP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


What version of Windows? If it's Vista or 7 you don't need to use special sata drivers. If it's XP then you either need to use the F6 method and a floppy drive or integrate the sata drivers into the install disk. *I'm using windows 7 64bit*

You DO need to be in AHCI mode or you lose TRIM and take a performance hit.

You should be connected to one of the Yellow Intel SATA ports. *Check*

Are you trying to install from scratch or restoring from a disk image?*Neither will work...*

If it's a disk image, what program are you using?*I am using Windows back up Image system.*

Have you had Windows installed previously on that same board with a different hard drive?*Yes*

The bios version you want for an SSD is FFb, not FE. Make sure that is what you have. It is specifically for SSD's.*I am infact useing FFb, sorry about the confusion*

Have you tried a full bios clear? Sometimes the regular bios clear doesn't clear everything out.

Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Remove the Battery.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear. IN a situation like this 5 to 10 minutes seems to work fairly well.
Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including printers, external drives, cameras, cell phones, MP3 players, etc. A USB Mouse and Keyboard are okay, but any other USB devices can and will cause problems, even USB Flash Drives. Make sure you don't have any Memory Cards or Sticks in a card reader.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.
And EXACTLY what are the errors you are getting? That will more than likely tell you (and us) EXACTLY what the problem is. Without that info it's a lot more difficult to diagnose as we would be just throwing crap at the wall and hoping something sticks.



WOW I AM ******ED. So it turned out that I still had my tv plugged into my graphics card. So mid way through windows installation it was switching to my tv, and I had no idea. So I'm attempting to install directly again after having found this out. It will won't let me restore and image, gives an error about the disk being active, and me needing to set another one to active, or clean the current one.

I can't believe I've gone through all this (I've tried literally everything to get this working

*much later* Ok so I've managed to install windows onto the SSD, but I can not get it to load an image. To be more precise, no Image shows up but I most definitely have one on the other harddrive I have plugged in.

So no image shows up in windows to choose from, and I get that error (0x80042406) when I attempt to from the disk.

OOOORGLE


----------



## PapaSmurf

That error can normally be fixed by running the CLEAN command from Diskpart. See this tutorial for running it. Be careful as it will delete ALL partitions on the drive.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2thAche*


I don't think he's that high. I'm using the same MCH reference settings (0.8) but 1.38v on MCH core. And yes set the ref values with VTT at 1.20 then raise it after.



Quote:



MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.40
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V............: 0.914
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: 1.000
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.500
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.200


I think you're high, 2thache. 1.4v is more than this board needs for 8GB and 0.914 REF? Here is what I needed for a 24/7 ROCK SOLID 4.25GHz (500x8.5) with 8GB or RAM.

Quote:



MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.32
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.800V.............:.74
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...............:.90
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V.............: 1.5
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.2


In fact, I was able to do 512x9 and 533x8.5 without deviating from those numbers. I will admit, though, that for those two settings, I might have achieved real stability if I had tweaked them some.

If you are over volting them to achieve stability then I have two comments. First, how do you define stability? For the EP45-UD3P, I accept anything over 21 hours Prime 95 Large Ftt and, maybe a couple hours Blend. Do that and I would wager that you're pretty stable.

Second, something else is lacking if you are making the difference at the Hub and it's Reference value.

However, you can do what ever you want with your system. You can define stability by being able to launch Windows and play a game, if you want. But I always thought that the challenge of over clocking was seeing how much you could gain with as little as you needed and making that work as if it was engineered that way.


----------



## 2thAche

Exactly why am I "high" for kicking out a 4.3 24/7 stable Q9550 at 1.38MCH core? Is my voltage going to kill your mother? Or you just think that because you have 1.xx that everyone should get the same result for a stable OC?

I can run blend or large FFT for as long as I want. If I needed 1.4 on my MCH core, that's what I'd give it, although my NB has a waterblock.

I'm putting down 1.36 VTT and 0.785 CPU reference. umad?

For 4.0 I don't need to be as aggressive, and for 3.8 I hardly need to touch anything. Don't forget that every combo is different and you can't just give people the advice of "I needed [blahblah]volts to get [blahblah]GHz.

We're both lucky to have made truly daily stable 775 quads over 4.0, and I don't consider any of my settings to be out of control.

*EDIT* lol sorry about some of the wording, I was into alot of beers last night


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche;13056312*
> Exactly why am I "high" for kicking out a 4.3 24/7 stable Q9550 at 1.38MCH core? Is my voltage going to kill your mother? Or you just think that because you have 1.xx that everyone should get the same result for a stable OC?
> 
> I can run blend or large FFT for as long as I want. If I needed 1.4 on my MCH core, that's what I'd give it, although my NB has a waterblock.
> 
> I'm putting down 1.36 VTT and 0.785 CPU reference. umad?
> 
> For 4.0 I don't need to be as aggressive, and for 3.8 I hardly need to touch anything. Don't forget that every combo is different and you can't just give people the advice of "I needed [blahblah]volts to get [blahblah]GHz.
> 
> We're both lucky to have made truly daily stable 775 quads over 4.0, and I don't consider any of my settings to be out of control.


I might be wrong but I think he meant to say your voltages are a bit high, not that you are, lol. Why would someone be mad at your voltages?


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche;13056312*
> Exactly why am I "high" for kicking out a 4.3 24/7 stable Q9550 at 1.38MCH core? Is my voltage going to kill your mother? Or you just think that because you have 1.xx that everyone should get the same result for a stable OC?
> 
> I can run blend or large FFT for as long as I want. If I needed 1.4 on my MCH core, that's what I'd give it, although my NB has a waterblock.
> 
> I'm putting down 1.36 VTT and 0.785 CPU reference. umad?
> 
> For 4.0 I don't need to be as aggressive, and for 3.8 I hardly need to touch anything. Don't forget that every combo is different and you can't just give people the advice of "I needed [blahblah]volts to get [blahblah]GHz.
> 
> We're both lucky to have made truly daily stable 775 quads over 4.0, and I don't consider any of my settings to be out of control.


let me know when u burn down that cpu...







:devil-smi


----------



## hogans

Grishka,

If I go over 460 FSB it will boot into Windows but will BSOD within a minute, any suggestions there?

At 460 it passed LinX and seems Rock stable...

Here is where I'm at:

CPU = Q9650, VID= 1.2750V
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P Version 1.1
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = 4 x 2Gb of OCZ Reaper DDR2 1150

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: +0.0
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.14 GHz.

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 460
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive...................: 800 mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.....: 900 mV
CPU Clock Skew...................: 0 ps
MCH Clock Skew..................: 50 ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....:
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333 MHz.
System Memory Multiplier ..............: Auto
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1104
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 6
tRP.................................................: 6
tRAS..............................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 3
tWTR..........................................: 3
tWR............................................: 6
tRFC...........................................: 54
tRTP...........................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 2T

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 9
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 9

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.40 Bios & 1.376 - CPUZ ( Actual )
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.360
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.570
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: 0.861

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.360
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: 0.861
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: 0.900
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.500
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.220
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 0.980
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: 0.980
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: 0.980


----------



## turrican9

You UD3P people, are you happy with Q9xxx at 4GHz + or are any of you going Sandy?


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13058996*
> You UD3P people, are you happy with Q9xxx at 4GHz + or are any of you going Sandy?


I'm still happy at the moment, however when I have the money available I will definately upgrade to the Sandybridge, DDR3 and a new SSD...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogans;13059650*
> I'm still happy at the moment, however when I have the money available I will definately upgrade to the Sandybridge, DDR3 and a new SSD...


Okay... I have the money, but I do not feel the need yet...

What about PapaSmurf?


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13058375*
> let me know when u burn down that cpu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :devil-smi


It idles at 3036MHz and it's under water at only 1.34VCore. The smart money on what would fail on my build would be on the motherboard, but my NB is also under water and I have direct air on the FETs. You know well that CPUs don't die until people put stupid voltage accross them. I don't have a single worry about my sig rig.
Quote:


> You UD3P people, are you happy with Q9xxx at 4GHz + or are any of you going Sandy?


I'll sell my sig rig off and go SB as soon as I see a B3 board I like. And honestly it has nothing to do with performance, I just need something new to play with and I'd like to have a 5.0 24/7 machine, just because that is ridiculously awesome.


----------



## 2thAche

In case anyone is interested, settings for 4.3 Q9550 on UD3P:

CPU = Q9550, VID= 1.17
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P Version 1.0
BIOS Version = F10J
Ram = 2x2GB G Skill DDR2 1100

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: +0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.3 GHz.

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 506
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive...................: 800 mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.....: 900 mV
CPU Clock Skew...................: 0 ps
MCH Clock Skew..................: 50 ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1012
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 5
tRP............................................... ..: 5
tRAS.............................................. : 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: Auto
tWTR..........................................: Auto
tWR............................................: Auto
tRFC...........................................: 62
tRTP...........................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 9
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 9

Channel A
Driving Strength Profile...................OC-1200
Channel B
Driving Strength Profile...................OC-1200

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.38125 (1.344 - CPUZ)
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.360
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.50
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: 0.785 (0.886)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.360
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V............: 0.800 (0.901)
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: 0.900
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.500
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 1.94
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto

Click in sig for loading screens.


----------



## dennyb

In case anyone is interested ...when I had a Q9650 on a UD3P @4.25Ghz ...I used the following voltages.

LLC enabled
V-core...1.40
Term.....1.36
MCH Core...1.32

"everything else" that could be set to "normal" was set to normal.

nothing fancy in my settings (refs) just normal gave me good service

edit: 473x9

edit again: the highest FSB I ever got was 543x9 ...just for benching purposes


----------



## 2thAche

And Q8300 at 3.6 on UD3L:

CPU = Q8300, VID= 1.2875
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3L Version 1.0
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = 2x2GB G Skill DDR2 1066

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 7
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: +0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.6 GHz.

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 480
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive...................: 700 mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.....: 700 mV
CPU Clock Skew...................: 0 ps
MCH Clock Skew..................: 0 ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 960
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 5
tRP............................................... ..: 5
tRAS.............................................. : 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: Auto
tWTR..........................................: Auto
tWR............................................: Auto
tRFC...........................................: 64
tRTP...........................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: Auto

Channel A
Driving Strength Profile...................Auto
Channel B
Driving Strength Profile...................Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.35000 (1.312 - CPUZ)
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.28
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.550V*.......: 1.550
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.805V*...........: 0.794

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.280
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V............: 0.850
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.550V............: 1.550
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.100


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


But I still want to know about the Mosfet Heatsinks. Will they clamp down tight enough if I replace the Thermal Pads with MX-2? I have the heatsinks off and need to know one way or the other so I can re-mount them and get on with things.


Seat it dry and see how much force it takes to move them up and down. If they move freely, you'll need pads. If they stay tight on the chips, use paste.


----------



## hogans

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2thAche*


In case anyone is interested, settings for 4.3 Q9550 on UD3P:

CPU = Q9550, VID= 1.17
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P Version 1.0
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = 2x2GB G Skill DDR2 1100

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: +0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.3 GHz.

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 506
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive...................: 800 mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.....: 900 mV
CPU Clock Skew...................: 0 ps
MCH Clock Skew..................: 50 ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1012
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 5
tRP............................................... ..: 5
tRAS.............................................. : 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: Auto
tWTR..........................................: Auto
tWR............................................: Auto
tRFC...........................................: 62
tRTP...........................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 9
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 9

Channel A
Driving Strength Profile...................OC-1200
Channel B
Driving Strength Profile...................OC-1200

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦................................ : 1.38125 (1.344 - CPUZ)
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*...............: 1.360
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: 1.50
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.755V*...........: 0.785 (0.886)

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.360
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V............: 0.800 (0.901)
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V..............: 0.900
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.500
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 1.94
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto

Click in sig for loading screens.


Those settings are great when running 2x 2Gb's of memory but it is a whole different ballgame when you are running 8 gigs. Nice OC BTW!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Okay... I have the money, but I do not feel the need yet...

What about PapaSmurf?


Considering I just picked up a UD3R on Thursday what do you think? I'm just waiting for enough people to switch to SB so that I can pick up a Q9650 or another Q9550 for a decent price. They are going to have to pry these boards out of my cold dead hands (which considering my age probably won't be very long). I'll run these things until they drop.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


In case anyone is interested ...when I had a Q9650 on a UD3P @4.25Ghz ...I used the following voltages.

LLC enabled
V-core...1.40
Term.....1.36
MCH Core...1.32

"everything else" that could be set to "normal" was set to normal.

nothing fancy in my settings (refs) just normal gave me good service

edit: 473x9

edit again: the highest FSB I ever got was 543x9 ...just for benching purposes


I may have to give that a try this afternoon.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *2thAche*


Seat it dry and see how much force it takes to move them up and down. If they move freely, you'll need pads. If they stay tight on the chips, use paste.


That's basically what I did. I was able to strip the pads off without damaging them. The sinks seemed to be nice and solid so I applied some MX-2 to the Mosfets and mounted them. Not sure if it helped or not as I'm still having problems running about 510FSB on it even with the Patriot 1066 ram which handles higher speeds better than my HyperX T1's do. I think it's just me not having the chops to get the really high OC's on these things.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Considering I just picked up a UD3R on Thursday what do you think? I'm just waiting for enough people to switch to SB so that I can pick up a Q9650 or another Q9550 for a decent price. They are going to have to pry these boards out of my cold dead hands (which considering my age probably won't be very long). I'll run these things until they drop.


So, do you have a special love for 775 systems?


----------



## wumpus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1742599










loving this board


----------



## 2thAche

What, you can't do 5.0?









What cooling?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1742599










loving this board


Dam wump, beat me http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359324


----------



## SyveRson

Results of my recent gamble on a damaged UD3P rev. 1.6.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1757382


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1742599










loving this board


Nice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


So, do you have a special love for 775 systems?


Not really. It's just that they are working for me. I have the cpus and DDR2 to use on them. I tried to sell my UD3P, Q9550, and G.Skill PC2-8500 last year to go with something newer, but I could never get the good prices some of the others got for their UD3P's so I ended up keeping it, getting another Q9550 and some Kingston HyperX ram. I figure at this point unless I win the lottery or someone makes me an obscenely high offer for my UD3P and R I'll just stick it out as long as I can get what I need to get done, done.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Oh, and it looks like I won't be doing a lot of benching on the UD3R after all. I got such a good mount of the heatsink on my Q6600 that all four temps are within 1C of each other under 100% load. I've never had that Q6600 that close together, and I've lapped it 3 different times. I'll probably see what I can get the Q6600 up to, but other than that I think I'll leave it alone and let it fold. I may never get another mount that good again. Went back to my trusty MX-2 instead of the IC Diamond 24 I had been trying out. Nothing against the IC Diamond, but I prefer the MX-2. I like the consistency of it as opposed to the IC Diamond. Best I got with the Q6600 on the UD3P was 3672.36 MHz on air, but that was with my old Corsair 800MHz ram. This Patriot 1066MHz I got from freak since then works a LOT better. I wish I had been able to get all four sticks of it when he sold it. It's a tacky green color which doesn't go with the colors of the board, but it runs and OC's a lot better than the Kingston HyperX 1066 I have.


----------



## marsey99

im in no rush to upgrade yet turrican but i will admitt sandy caught my eye, maybe ivy will change my mine as 40gb/s mem bandwidth does sound nice









@2thache

your mit wont work for many people mate with those voltages as thats a very nice q9550 you have there mate









is 4.3 as high as you have pushed it?


----------



## 2thAche

Thanks.

After I got 4.3 stable I booted 4.4, but it failed stress testing and I was out of free time to mess with it, so there it stands. I never found its max, I was pretty happy with a daily 4.3, but it has a crazy low VID so who knows. I bought it new from microcenter for $200 on sale.


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche;13068430*
> Thanks.
> 
> After I got 4.3 stable I booted 4.4, but it failed stress testing and I was out of free time to mess with it, so there it stands. I never found its max, I was pretty happy with a daily 4.3, but it has a crazy low VID so who knows. I bought it new from microcenter for $200 on sale.


That is awesome!

I wish I could go higher but the hassle of getting unstable machine errors in [email protected] make me afraid when I have 2 different video cards and an SMP client running









Running a UD3P @ 471FSB rock solid for over 2 years now


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;13064021*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1742599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving this board


And why hasn't this been submitted to the 4GHz club yet? It would be the top Q6600 there.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Hey all, any recommendations on what I should set my MCH voltage to with 4x2 sticks? I believe default is 1.1 volts. Also, should i be using 2.00B or 2.00D for the memory multiplier? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bioniccrackmonk;13075616*
> Hey all, any recommendations on what I should set my MCH voltage to with 4x2 sticks? I believe default is 1.1 volts. Also, should i be using 2.00B or 2.00D for the memory multiplier? Thanks for any advice.


Check out my sig for the various settings I used with my E8400 with 8GB RAM.
GL!


----------



## NoGuru

I built and clocked a SB setup on Friday and it would be nice for a 24/7 rig but it's so easy to OC that I find it too boring.
I think I will wait until SB is cheap or I stop benching and use my 1366 stuff for my main rig.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13076577*
> I built and clocked a SB setup on Friday and it would be nice for a 24/7 rig but it's so easy to OC that I find it too boring.
> I think I will wait until SB is cheap or I stop benching and use my 1366 stuff for my main rig.


Hey Guru

I'm eyeballin' a SB rig myself. A 2500K and don't really know what mobo to select. I should be good on my RAM







. I will probably wait a while coz I just switched from 775 to 1156 a few months ago.

I can't really say that I like this rig as well as I did my Q9650,but it is still a pretty good rig







. I don't bench hardly at all anymore ...just the first week or so to see what it will do. After that I just cruise at 4.0 or so.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13076577*
> I built and clocked a SB setup on Friday and it would be nice for a 24/7 rig but it's so easy to OC that I find it too boring.
> I think I will wait until SB is cheap or I stop benching and use my 1366 stuff for my main rig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13076664*
> Hey Guru
> 
> I'm eyeballin' a SB rig myself. A 2500K and don't really know what mobo to select. I should be good on my RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will probably wait a while coz I just switched from 775 to 1156 a few months ago.
> 
> I can't really say that I like this rig as well as I did my Q9650,but it is still a pretty good rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't bench hardly at all anymore ...just the first week or so to see what it will do. After that I just cruise at 4.0 or so.


I love this rig, but you're right, the OCing is a little simple. However, I don't have a K chip, so I haven't tried to go past 3.8GHz either.

denny, this MSI seems to rock, but I admit that I bought it because it was the only B3 board on newegg that was under $200. However, it has plenty of phases and slots. I don't like the 90 degree SATA ports, though. I wish vendors would start putting ports at the bottom of the board, too, where they aren't occluded by GPUs, HDDs, or other things.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13076664*
> Hey Guru
> 
> I'm eyeballin' a SB rig myself. A 2500K and don't really know what mobo to select. I should be good on my RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will probably wait a while coz I just switched from 775 to 1156 a few months ago.
> 
> I can't really say that I like this rig as well as I did my Q9650,but it is still a pretty good rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't bench hardly at all anymore ...just the first week or so to see what it will do. After that I just cruise at 4.0 or so.


Yeah, even though you just changed to 1156 I still think SB is a better 24/7 PC because you can crank it up to like 4.8 for everyday use.

I clocked a 2600K on a Giga P67A-UD5-B3 with This RAM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231450

I hit 5.4 GHz in under an hour and have it stable at 4.7 GHz so far but I ran out of time to test it so that is where it sits until I get more time to play on it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13076708*
> I love this rig, but you're right, the OCing is a little simple. However, I don't have a K chip, so I haven't tried to go past 3.8GHz either.


Okay, what's the advantage to the K chip? It doesn't have VT which I use a lot of, but there must be more to it than that to make it more expensive than the non K.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13076773*
> Okay, what's the advantage to the K chip? It doesn't have VT which I use a lot of, but there must be more to it than that to make it more expensive than the non K.


Unlocked multi.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13076797*
> Unlocked multi.


also, if I'm not mistaken, the ability to change the Turbo ratios and unlocked clock.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13076843*
> also, if I'm not mistaken, the ability to change the Turbo ratios and unlocked clock.


I was able to do those too, so I guess so.

The difference between the 2500 and the 2600 is the 2500 has 4 cores 4 threads and the 2600 has 4 cores 8 threads.


----------



## grishkathefool

and I am unclear about which chips get the on board video tech and which don't.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay, thanks. I knew there had to be something. I just never spent much time researching it yet as I'm not even close to being in a position to buy one. If I did it would be the 2600, not the 2500. I figure either go big or stay home.


----------



## grishkathefool

see, I bought the 2500 because that way I can upgrade to the 2600 next year on this board or switch to Ivory Bridge and not feel traumatized.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13076708*
> I love this rig, but you're right, the OCing is a little simple. However, I don't have a K chip, so I haven't tried to go past 3.8GHz either.
> 
> denny, this MSI seems to rock, but I admit that I bought it because it was the only B3 board on newegg that was under $200. However, it has plenty of phases and slots. I don't like the 90 degree SATA ports, though. I wish vendors would start putting ports at the bottom of the board, too, where they aren't occluded by GPUs, HDDs, or other things.


:wave2:Hi grish. Hope you are doing well I don't know when I might jump. Just now starting to get interested. Running 4.7 Ghz or so 24/7 sure makes my mouth water







. The biggest problem I am running into is finding a good board in the $150 range with 8 sata ports. I have that many now and use every one of them....bluray movie library that I stream to my flat screen TVs.

I may get a wild hair one of theses days and make the jump. Good to see you around sir...don't be a stranger


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13076889*
> and I am unclear about which chips get the on board video tech and which don't.


The 2500 and 2600 have integrated HD 2000 graphics. The 2500K and 2600K have integrated HD 3000 graphics. From what I can tell every SB cpu has integrated graphics of some sort, or at least the 10 or so I found do. I didn't realize they even have i3 and dual core SB. Guess I have some reading to do.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13077010*
> :wave2:Hi grish. Hope you are doing well I don't know when I might jump. Just now starting to get interested. Running 4.7 Ghz or so 24/7 sure makes my mouth water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The biggest problem I am running into is finding a good board in the $150 range with 8 sata ports. I have that many now and use every one of them....bluray movie library that I stream to my flat screen TVs.
> 
> I may get a wild hair one of theses days and make the jump. Good to see you around sir...don't be a stranger


Thanks, denny. I am well, although this winter was rough for illness.

This board has 8 ports, 4 SATAII and 4 SATAIII. I think it ran ~$175. You could always add a SATA card.


----------



## hogans

Speaking of the Sandy Bridge, enter this... You may win it!









http://promotions.newegg.com/neemail/apr-0-2011/SandybridgeST/sweepstakes.html?nm_mc=EMC-GD04112011&cm_mmc=EMC-GD04112011-_-index-_-banner-_-Sweepstakes


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogans;13086192*
> Speaking of the Sandy Bridge, enter this... You may win it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://promotions.newegg.com/neemail/apr-0-2011/SandybridgeST/sweepstakes.html?nm_mc=EMC-GD04112011&cm_mmc=EMC-GD04112011-_-index-_-banner-_-Sweepstakes


can anyone else apply for that, but USA??


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogans;13086192*
> Speaking of the Sandy Bridge, enter this... You may win it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://promotions.newegg.com/neemail/apr-0-2011/SandybridgeST/sweepstakes.html?nm_mc=EMC-GD04112011&cm_mmc=EMC-GD04112011-_-index-_-banner-_-Sweepstakes


Thanks...I gonna remember to post here and let you guys know how I like it.................


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13086869*
> can anyone else apply for that, but USA??


Nope.
Quote:


> *ELIGIBILITY:* Void where prohibited by law. Unless otherwise provided herein, the Sweepstakes is
> open only to legal residents of the 49 United States and the District of Columbia (Rhode Island excluded),
> age 18 or older at the time of entry ("Entrant"). Employees, directors and officers of Sponsor, its
> licensors and prize providers, and each of their promotion agencies and other parties involved in the
> implementation and execution of the Sweepstakes and their respective parent companies, subsidiaries and
> affiliates ("Sweepstakes Entities"), as well as members of such employees, directors and officers'
> immediate families (spouses, children, siblings, parents) or households (whether or not related), are not
> eligible to participate in the Sweepstakes. Winners shall be required to sign an Affidavit of Eligibility and
> Liability/Publicity Release (the "Affidavit/Release") as a condition to the delivery of the applicable prize.


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13086927*
> Thanks...I gonna remember to post here and let you guys know how I like it.................


If you win dennyb, just remember me ok.... LOL!


----------



## PapaSmurf

It isn't a Sandy Bridge cpu, but I just won a new Antec EarthWatts 650 Green here on OCN in the oldest running Antec PSU contest. Master Chief snuck in an older PP303X on me at the last minute to edge out my PP412X so I didn't get the special signed HCP850, but I got a runner up prize of the EA650G which works well in my systems. I thought I had it until the last hour when he slipped it in. What's bad is that I also have a PP303X like his but didn't have access to it to get the required pic, but ow well. I'm happy and excited.


----------



## NoGuru

Congrats Papa, winning stuff is always awesome.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks. It sure beats having to buy stuff. I needed a new PSU for the UD3R anyway. The EA430 is a fine PSU, but it only has a 4pin cpu cable. The EA650D Green has a full 8pin EPS cable. Plus, now I have a better psu for the P35 Test Rig. Between this and the laptop I won a couple of years ago from a book store grand re-opening I've been rather fortunate lately.


----------



## Q9650

4days ago i bought a used GA-EP45T-UD3P rev 1.0 board from ebay for $160and it is on it`s way to me. I have a Q9650 cpu with a 1.2250 vid which i am going to use with it.

What are my chances to reach 4ghz and beyond overclocks?

As for the memory i have a pair of 2gb corsair xms3 dhx ddr3 1600 9-9-9-24 1.8v stock timings

Until my board arrives can some give me some good bios setting to reach 4ghz on this board?


----------



## Erper

with correct memory and if mobo is not defective (second hand, refurbished) u might get lucky...


----------



## Q9650

what are the differences in the GA-EP45T-UD3P rev 1.0 and 1.1? if there are any...


----------



## Erper

maybe in chipset or different layout of satas or so...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Q9650*


What are my chances to reach 4ghz and beyond overclocks?


The CPU and board will do it no problem, so really depends on you and your skills. Read up as much as you can, that is the trick to getting as high as possible.


----------



## Q9650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13095972*
> The CPU and board will do it no problem, so really depends on you and your skills. Read up as much as you can, that is the trick to getting as high as possible.


Thank you for you positive feedback on reaching 4ghz+ I think i have enough skills to push it past the 4ghz barrier as with my old asus maximus extreme i was stuck at 3.8ghz and the maximus had a very extensive bios









My Q9650 Retail box!


----------



## dennyb

Q9650...if you want 4.0 then set the LLC to enabled
V-core ...1.3125
CPU Term ....1.28
PLL ...Normal
CPU Ref ...Normal or you might try .80---but set the refs when Term is at 1.20 then reset term
That should get you there ...then you can tweak it

be sure the DRAM is set correctly

MCH Core...1.26/1.28 for 4 Gb Ram

edit : from NoGuru a few pages back

Term= CPU term
99% of the time Ref= CPU or MCH Ref

For setting Ref's say your CPU Term is at 1.35, set it to 1.20 then go and change your MCH Ref from .760 to .800 (one bump up) now go back to your CPU Term and change it back to 1.35.

What happens is the MCH Ref has scaled with the change. Do it a few times and you will see.


----------



## Q9650

this is my first gigabyte board as i always used asus board. I will have to get used to the award bios as i never touch it. i have been using asus ami bioses for years..thank you dennyb for the insight!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q9650;13097075*
> this is my first gigabyte board as i always used asus board. I will have to get used to the award bios as i never touch it. i have been using asus ami bioses for years..thank you dennyb for the insight!


you are welcome. I am going to send you some general info from my files. In the mean time check this thread out. Full of useful info on Giga board

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/666710-setting-up-voltage-terms-ep45-ud3.html


----------



## KingT

Damn man these good LGA 775 mobos are so expensive (at least ones that would ship to my country)..

2nd hand mobos at Ebay:

Gigabyte EP45 UD3P = 170$ (with shipping)

Asus P5Q-E = 162$ (with shipping)

Asus P5Q Deluxe = 160$ (with shipping)

P5Q Pro = 125$ (with shipping)

CHEERS..


----------



## Q9650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13097216*
> Damn man these good LGA 775 mobos are so expensive (at least ones that would ship to my country)..
> 
> 2nd hand mobos at Ebay:
> 
> Gigabyte EP45 UD3P = 170$ (with shipping)
> 
> Asus P5Q-E = 162$ (with shipping)
> 
> Asus P5Q Deluxe = 160$ (with shipping)
> 
> P5Q Pro = 125$ (with shipping)
> 
> CHEERS..


I bought my Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3P Motherboard 6days ago from ebay for $160+$25 shipping still cheap for such a beast and it is very hard to find in these days!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q9650;13097265*
> I bought my Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3P Motherboard 6days ago from ebay for $160+$25 shipping still cheap for such a beast and it is very hard to find in these days!


That mobo is DDR3 an probably much younger (as it was released later) than these mobos..

For that 185$ you could have bought a nice P67 B3 rev mobo so that's my point,to much money for an old tech 2nd hand mobo..

CHEERS..


----------



## Q9650

thank you dennyb! great thread to start OC with my new board! much appreciated!!!


----------



## Q9650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13097338*
> That mobo is DDR3 an probably much younger (as it was released later) than these mobos..
> 
> For that 185$ you could have bought a nice P67 B3 rev mobo so that's my point,to much money for an old tech..
> 
> CHEERS..


yeah and with a P67 B3 rev mobo you forgot the sandybridge cpu and ddr3 ram which is way too much expensive for me and my q9650 smoke everything i throw at it so no need to change cpu generation..lga775 is still alive and quiet capable platform!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q9650;13097344*
> thank you dennyb! great thread to start OC with my new board! much appreciated!!!


While you are at it fill in your system specs. How to in PM I sent you


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13097379*
> While you are at it fill in your system specs. How to in PM I sent you


I don't think that *Q9650* is able to receive or send any PM's yet as he doesn't have enough posts..

I may be wrong though..

CHEERS..


----------



## Q9650

WOW i love this place! I asked for help and in few second i got a pretty clear picture on what to do! thank you dennyb!


----------



## 10acjed

I bought my UD3P here for 90$ about a year n half ago, sold it about 3 months back on ebay for 140...

Pretty sweet deal, gota wonder how often chances to sell your parts for more than you pay for them come around...

I do miss it tho...


----------



## 2thAche

4.0 won't be a problem, just use this thread as a resource.


----------



## Q9650

i am abit worried on my ram cause it cannot do 1800mhz if i set my q9650 @ 4.0ghz 450*9 as on my old asus board i used to keep my cpu at 3.6ghz 400*9 with ram at 1600 stock speed ram:fsb ratio 24:12


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q9650;13097604*
> i am abit worried on my ram cause it cannot do 1800mhz if i set my q9650 @ 4.0ghz 450*9 as on my old asus board i used to keep my cpu at 3.6ghz 400*9 with ram at 1600 stock speed ram:fsb ratio 24:12


I had ddr2 ram when I clocked a 9650 on a UD3P, so I don't know the particulars for your setup. My advice for any overclocking venture is to "always" underclock the ram until you get the CPU portion of the overclock settled.

I always tested sm fft's first then Blend

edit: go here to edit your system so we can better help you

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php

edit again: check out the Q9650 section in the

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/525748-4-ghz-overclock-club-updated.html

3 world records in there

I see you edited your system specs....very nice rig


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Damn man these good LGA 775 mobos are so expensive (at least ones that would ship to my country)..

2nd hand mobos at Ebay:

Gigabyte EP45 UD3P = 170$ (with shipping)

Asus P5Q-E = 162$ (with shipping)

Asus P5Q Deluxe = 160$ (with shipping)

P5Q Pro = 125$ (with shipping)

CHEERS..


I hate to tell you how much I paid for the UD3R I picked up last week set me back. Missing the I/O shield, manual, and driver disk, but the rest of it was there. Just back from RMA and running like a charm. $75 shipped.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I hate to tell you how much I paid for the UD3R I picked up last week set me back. Missing the I/O shield, manual, and driver disk, but the rest of it was there. Just back from RMA and running like a charm. $75 shipped.


Yeah man I have seen some sweet deals on UD3P/UD3R mobos in US but they don't ship overseas..

I have also found a few (available to me) Maximus Extreme X38 and X48 mobos,and also P5E and GA-X38/X48 mobos but dunno how well they OC,I assume that they don't come close to P45 mobos

Those P45 mobos that I have listed above are in Europe and come at those prices..

CHEERS..


----------



## Q9650

i bought my gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3P for $160 from ebay and the seller was from USA and i am from malta (europe). He was king enough to ship it to my country although the listing said shipping only to the US. If soemone is interested I have the maximus extreme x38 board in great condition. I will be running it until my GA-EP45T-UD3P arrives! I have all the original accessories manuals, cables, i/o shield, retail box.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q9650;13107078*
> If soemone is interested I have the maximus extreme x38 board in great condition. I will be running it until my GA-EP45T-UD3P arrives! I have all the original accessories manuals, cables, i/o shield, retail box.


Is that Asus Maximus Extreme X38 a DDR3 mobo??

Can it hit 500MHz FSB with a C2Q??









CHEERS..


----------



## Q9650

my max fsb with the q9650 was 420 with a corsair h70 cooler and stock motherboard cooling


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q9650;13107229*
> my max fsb with the q9650 was 420 with a corsair h70 cooler and stock motherboard cooling


Damn man,are you sure that you weren't doing it wrong??
















Because that's so poor FSB..









I would do 420MHz FSB on my late P5Q Pro with my eyes blindfolded i swear to God..









CHEERS..


----------



## Q9650

i am more than sure cause the x38 chipset tops out soon and reaches 50C easily and becomes unstable. i have to pump 1.7v to the chipset to get stable 3.8ghz which 1.7volts is crazy voltage.


----------



## 10acjed

LOL my X58 idles at 50c on the NB....

I know the X48 DQ held the record on a Q6600 for a while, the X48 is a pretty good clocking board...

Its just that the P45 is hard to compare to, and if you have run a UD3 then nothing really compares. The P5Q is about as close as you will get.
Even the DFI boards fell off, and they were legendary clocking boards up to that point..

The Asus & Giga P45, or the Nvidia 750/780/790 are the tops of the 775 platform..
All will do 450 FSB or higher...


----------



## Blacklac

I'm having some issues with 4.5Ghz on my E8400. First my E8400 is an E0, ES chip with a VID of 1.25. I went right for 500FSB. 500x6 passed Prime Large FFT for 6 hours with these settings:

RAM 1:1, 2.00B (G.Skill Pi 1100MHz RAM, 2GB x2)
5-5-5-15

CPU Term - 1.28v
CPU PLL - Auto
CPU Ref - Auto

MCH Core - 1.26
MCH Ref - .75
MCH/DRAM Ref - Auto
ICH I/O - Auto
ICH Core - Auto

DRAM Voltage - 1.9v (rated for 1066MHz in CPU-Z)
DRAM Term - Auto
Channel A - Auto
Channel B - Auto

My Static tREAD is 10. CPU Clock drive is default at 700mV and PCI Clock drive is also 700mV.

Now without changing anything but the multiplier and vcore, I just did a quick 10min Prime Small FFT run @ 4.25 (500x8.5) with 1.43vcore and it seemed stable enough to try x9. I try x9 even up to 1.456vcore and it immediately errors 1 core with a rounding error. Prime Small FFT.

I'm not really sure what to start tweaking here.


----------



## 2thAche

Start bumping VTT and see if it improves.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13107852*
> Damn man,are you sure that you weren't doing it wrong??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's so poor FSB..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would do 420MHz FSB on my late P5Q Pro with my eyes blindfolded i swear to God..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


The X48 my Q6600 is on (below) maxes out at 435. Complete dissapointment. I would have stoned it to death but 400 is plenty for a Q6600.


----------



## Blacklac

I took it up to 1.36v and it only made me unstable in Large FFT again. I even tried raising and lowering my MCH reference but it didn't improve anything.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;13109259*
> I'm having some issues with 4.5Ghz on my E8400. First my E8400 is an E0, ES chip with a VID of 1.25. I went right for 500FSB. 500x6 passed Prime Large FFT for 6 hours with these settings:
> 
> RAM 1:1, 2.00B (G.Skill Pi 1100MHz RAM, 2GB x2)
> 5-5-5-15
> 
> CPU Term - 1.28v
> CPU PLL - Auto
> CPU Ref - Auto
> 
> MCH Core - 1.26
> MCH Ref - .75
> MCH/DRAM Ref - Auto
> ICH I/O - Auto
> ICH Core - Auto
> 
> DRAM Voltage - 1.9v (rated for 1066MHz in CPU-Z)
> DRAM Term - Auto
> Channel A - Auto
> Channel B - Auto
> 
> My Static tREAD is 10. CPU Clock drive is default at 700mV and PCI Clock drive is also 700mV.
> 
> Now without changing anything but the multiplier and vcore, I just did a quick 10min Prime Small FFT run @ 4.25 (500x8.5) with 1.43vcore and it seemed stable enough to try x9. I try x9 even up to 1.456vcore and it immediately errors 1 core with a rounding error. Prime Small FFT.
> 
> I'm not really sure what to start tweaking here.


If you have passed P95 Large FFT 6hrs test with 6x multi then you're having a Vcore issue for 9x 500 = 4.5GHz..

It's all about Vcore as by passing 6hrs of P95 Large FFT you have proven that your VTT,vNB voltages are OK..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche;13109304*
> The X48 my Q6600 is on (below) maxes out at 435. Complete dissapointment. I would have stoned it to death but 400 is plenty for a Q6600.


Yeah man P45 FTW,wipes out its competition..









CHEERS..


----------



## Blacklac

That's what I thought, but I didn't think vcore would cause rounding errors. Usually, in my short experience, low vcore causes BSOD.

It seems like it could be stable with 8.5x @ 1.43v, but x9 still errors immediately with 1.46v. I don't want to go that high and it doesn't seem like I should need to.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;13109383*
> That's what I thought, but I didn't think vcore would cause rounding errors. Usually, in my short experience, low vcore causes BSOD.
> 
> It seems like it could be stable with 8.5x @ 1.43v, but x9 still errors immediately with 1.46v. I don't want to go that high and it doesn't seem like I should need to.


Run it with 8.5x (4.25GHz) as your Vcore is exceeding 24/7 safe values..

*Keep your Vcore under 1.40V (LOAD) for 24/7 usage..
*
*Keep your core temperatures under 75C at all time..*

CHEERS..


----------



## Blacklac

My temps are excellent. I would never run it this high, but it still wasn't changing anything @ x9 with 1.47v in CPU-Z. X8.5 running fine with 1.408v in CPU-Z.

I could do 4.2Ghz on my P35 DS3.


----------



## dennyb

I have had some PMs from a few people asking for info from my files on voltage adjustments for UD3 boards...so I'm going to post one of them here. Most of the other info that I and others offered in the past can be found on NoGurus"s site..link below

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ep45-ud3.html

The following guide is one that I used back in the day...it may or may not work for your particular setup

_For what it is worth, here are my views on voltage adjustments for V-core ,Term and MCH

When going for high clocks there is a "relationship" between V-core and CPU Term that should be maintained for the sake of stability. At a clock of say 3.6 the voltage difference between V-core and Term should be about 0.02v lower for Term. At 4.0 that difference grows to about 0.03v,as you will be raising the V-core the higher you go, but the Term does not get raised an eaual amount. If raised equally you would eventually be too high on Term for safety. _

_Continuing on, lets say you have moved up to 4.1Ghz testing. You will most likely need a pretty good V-core increase. I won't attempt to plug in a # for your chip. But let's say for instance you need 1.375v-core for whatever speed you are trying to stableize. Your Term should then be somewhere between .030v and .040v lower that V-core voltage. The 1.340v would be a good choice._

_The voltage ratio between Core and Term is necessary for a stable clock. It is necessary to note that as you attain higher clocks, that voltage ratio usually widens just a bit._

_Now for MCH---once you pass 400 FSB your chip needs more MCH for the RAM portion of the overclock to communicate properly with the CPU. The MCH between 400FSB and 500 FSB is generally from 1.24 to 1.32. I don't think you will ever need to exceed 1.32/1.34v in MCH_

_I select "normal" over "auto" if not plugging in a # for everything else_ 
__________________


----------



## Blacklac

Dennyb, thanks for posting that. I wish to try my OC using a higher VTT, as I truly think that is my issue. What is tye correlation between VTT and MCH Reference? I took the opposite direction when I attemped to overclock. As I posted above, I dropped my multiplier and raised my FSB to the goal I hoped to achieve. On my E8400, I was shooting for 4.5Ghz, so I used 500x6 to test. I could not get my system to boot over 450FSB until I found the correct ratio of VTT and MCH Ref. I found 1.28VTT and .75v Ref allowed me to run 6 hours stable in Prime Large. Now that worked up to x8.5 (4.25Ghz and ~1.42vcore). I couldn't stabilize x9 at all, using more vcore. I tried to raise VTT alone and that did not help, actually made it worse not booting Windows at times. I wish to attempt this again, but using a correct value for MCH Ref, with VTT around 1.3-1.32. If 1.28VTT worked with .75 Ref, that is only x.59. Is it safe to assume 1.32VTT x.59 would yield similar positive results for me? That would only raise the Ref from .75 to .77. I don't think I have that correct, because .75 to .77 is not a huge jump. I don't see how that could suddenly make everything stable. :s

Any input is appreciated.







. (Just for reference, I think 4.25Ghz is stable around 1.4vcore in CPU-Z. I have not long term tested that however.)


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blacklac*


Dennyb, thanks for posting that. I wish to try my OC using a higher VTT, as I truly think that is my issue. What is tye correlation between VTT and MCH Reference? I took the opposite direction when I attemped to overclock. As I posted above, I dropped my multiplier and raised my FSB to the goal I hoped to achieve. On my E8400, I was shooting for 4.5Ghz, so I used 500x6 to test. I could not get my system to boot over 450FSB until I found the correct ratio of VTT and MCH Ref. I found 1.28VTT and .75v Ref allowed me to run 6 hours stable in Prime Large. Now that worked up to x8.5 (4.25Ghz and ~1.42vcore). I couldn't stabilize x9 at all, using more vcore. I tried to raise VTT alone and that did not help, actually made it worse not booting Windows at times. I wish to attempt this again, but using a correct value for MCH Ref, with VTT around 1.3-1.32. If 1.28VTT worked with .75 Ref, that is only x.59. Is it safe to assume 1.32VTT x.59 would yield similar positive results for me? That would only raise the Ref from .75 to .77. I don't think I have that correct, because .75 to .77 is not a huge jump. I don't see how that could suddenly make everything stable. :s

Any input is appreciated.







. (Just for reference, I think 4.25Ghz is stable around 1.4vcore in CPU-Z. I have not long term tested that however.)


I don't know of any correlation between the two. I do feel like The refs (MCH and CPU) are pretty much a crap shoot on the Quads. The Duals seem to perform well once you find the correct #. I never found a # that would hold up(for me) past 4.2Ghz on my Q9650, so I just resorted to "normal" and it did fine for me.

It is important to note ....when changing any ref value ....you MUST set the term to 1.20 before changing the refs. Then set the term back to the appropriate voltage . The refs will AUTO scale with the term setting....hence they need to be set with term @ 1.20.

Hope this helps you


----------



## Blacklac

Ahh, good to know. Thanks.


----------



## grishkathefool

@Blacklac

Why a 2B strap? You should be using a D Strap for FSB over 333MHz.








_Image courtesy of Lsdmeasap_

Lsdmeasap's Strap Comparison Guide


----------



## 2thAche

Get your D-Strap-ON!!


----------



## Blacklac

I tried, but it didn't change anything as far as trying to stabilize 4.5Ghz. I have read "D" was better. Ill switch'er up though.


----------



## BradleyW

Have you tried to simply update the bios? When i had that board, i could not hit 3.6GHz until and updated the BIOS. I was then able to hit 3.7GHz, and like Dennyb said, CPU Vcore and Term are inportant. Please note, sometimes too much voltage can cause instability. I've seen people intending to try let's say 1.36vcore but add it to 1.38 just to be on the safe side. It's not the way to do it. I just said the last bit as a general tip rather than directed to anyone.

Hello to all the usual suspects! Coming back to this thread is like calling home!


----------



## Blacklac

Yeah, the BIOS is up to date.







thanks though. I'm going to start all over. :/


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;13116639*
> Yeah, the BIOS is up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks though. I'm going to start all over. :/


Wish i could help. oh hang on, If your Northbridge is way too hot to touch, that could be the issue at these high speeds. Hot NB results in instability at times. Not likely but possible. Just a thought.


----------



## PapaSmurf

This post shows how to measure your NB temps.

http://www.overclock.net/9404756-post12870.html


----------



## grishkathefool

and my sig might help you some, if you haven't read it already. if I already mentioned that, sorry, I am confused in my old age


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13117244*
> and my sig might help you some, if you haven't read it already. if I already mentioned that, sorry, I am confused in my old age


Hrrrrumph




























. If you're confused how do you think Papa Smurf and I feel? I remember when I was your age....I was a bit wishy washy, ambivalent even ,but now that I'm older....I'm not so sure


----------



## PapaSmurf

I think my sometimers is kicking in again. I don't have it alzthetime, just some of the time.









And while we aren't at it, what do you guys think the chances are of being able to get a Celeron D 346 (3.06GHz stock with 533 fsb and 23 multi) up to 5GHz on air? I feel the need to play around some more.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13117391*
> I think my sometimers is kicking in again. I don't have it alzthetime, just some of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while we aren't at it, what do you guys think the chances are of being able to get a Celeron D 346 (3.06GHz stock with 533 fsb and 23 multi) up to 5GHz on air? I feel the need to play around some more.


I'll meet you guys over by the shuffle board.









I think it's possible Papa. Find the strongest fan you can and blow it right on the board. I'm talking about see if anyone has a 40" fan or anything to drop temps, and do it at night, but you know that.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Hey, I used to be a killer shuffleboard player. My grandfather had a shuffle board court in his backyard when I was growing up. I wasn't the best scorer, but I was great at blowing out the other teams pucks (or what ever the heck they call those things).


----------



## grishkathefool

Something like this:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13126738*
> Something like this:


I used to use one of those on an AMD Thunderbird back in the day.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13116725*
> Wish i could help. oh hang on, If your Northbridge is way too hot to touch, that could be the issue at these high speeds. Hot NB results in instability at times. Not likely but possible. Just a thought.


ALWAYS cool the NB


----------



## Blacklac

Is a top-down cooler beneficial for cooling the NB (VRM's too I guess)? I am using a CoolerMaster top-down cooler on this setup.

Edit: ehh, I just put my hand in there and checked. Definetly some air blowing across the NB heatsink from the CPU cooler.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The Noctua NH-C14 does an excellent job of cooling the CPU, the ram, NB, VRMs, the mosfets and everything else around the cpu socket area. It's cpu cooling capability is very close to their NH-D14 Tower style heatsink. The problem with most of the other top down heatsinks is while they cool the area around the cpu socket better than a tower style heatsink, the ones prior to the NH-C14 were several degrees less efficient at cooling the cpu so you normally gave up more than you gained. I used a ThermalRight SI-128 for a couple of years and while it's a good heatsink, I lost a lot of OC'ing capability since it wasn't able to keep the cpu nearly as cool as the CM Hyper 212+ does (and cost less than half as much too). Some of the CM top down heatsinks like the Geminii and Geminii S looked impressive and cooled the socket area components. but they were lousy at cooling the actual cpu.


----------



## Blacklac

I think I have the Gemini actually. I can't remember what exact model. I tossed a TY-140 fan on it. I originally bought it because I was planning on using a board with weaker VRM's but I have since switched boards obviously. Luckily for me, I cannot get this E8400 stable at a point where temps are my issue!







. At 4.25Ghz and ~1.4vcore, my Prime temps are like 38C and 42C to TjMax.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The Geminii S (for small) only used one 120mm fan or two 80 or 92mm fans. The Geminii was longer and took a pair of 120mm fans.

Geminii S 









Geminii


----------



## Blacklac

Ohh. I have the "S". Thanks.


----------



## Dilyn

I'm planning on making several thousand dollars by the time Summer is over ($4,000+), which will be AWESOME to have (going on vacation the Summer I graduate). 
Depending on exactly how much I make, I will be doing some serious upgrading.

If anyone plans on selling a Q9550 or Q9650... I MIGHT be interested mid-July.


----------



## grishkathefool

I just had to share this LOL moment.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I just had to share this LOL moment.


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I just had to share this LOL moment.


he might get it... once...


----------



## grishkathefool

where he lives, I doubt it.... they're country down there...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


where he lives, I doubt it.... they're country down there...


Yeah, I swooped in and bought it before some other savvy person got a chance to. I think I got a great deal...proud of myself


----------



## BradleyW

Speaking of CPU heatsinks. Synche now how to cool in style.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13156110*
> Speaking of CPU heatsinks. *Synche now how* to cool in style.


?????


----------



## chip94

hi folks,
could i get some help overclocking my ep45t-ud3lr?
its got an E7500 on it at 3.9ghz stable(10X390)
but when i try to push the FSB up and keep the multiplier at 9 ....it is'nt stable..
above 1650FSB its unstable.
what all voltages should i tweak?

thanks.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


hi folks,
could i get some help overclocking my ep45t-ud3lr?
its got an E7500 on it at 3.9ghz stable(10X390)
but when i try to push the FSB up and keep the multiplier at 9 ....it is'nt stable..
above 1650FSB its unstable.
what all voltages should i tweak?

thanks.


Fill out this MIT Text and post it here, that way we know what settings your using now..

EP45 UD3 MIT Text


----------



## grishkathefool

Yup, fill out an MIT with your settings, including memory timings. Post it here as a QUOTE for us to look at.

Also, what do you mean by Stable? What stresses did you run on it to test stability and how long?


----------



## NoGuru

That's a nice 560 Grish.


----------



## chip94

hi guys,
i meant OCCT and IBT stable for 8 hours. but once i crank my FSB up windows starts getting corrupted....cant be the ram because its still lower than the stock speed

here are the settings(NOTE- I'm only using one stick of 2 gb )

CPU = e7500 @2.93ghz
Motherboard = GIGABYTE EP45T-UD3LR
BIOS Version = A3
Ram = CORSAIR XMS3 1333Mhz

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 10x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 390x10

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:ENABLED 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 390
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Dram Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: TURBO
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: DISABLED
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ............: 3.20 B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1248
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: MANUAL

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:9 
tRCD ................................: 9
tRP..................................: 9
tRAS.................................: 24

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:ENABLED 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.43125
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.550
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: AUTO

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.20
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: AUTO
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: AUTO
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.570
ICH Core............1.100V...........: AUTO

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.500V.........:1.560 
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: AUTO


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


CPU = e7500 @2.93ghz
Motherboard = GIGABYTE EP45T-UD3LR
BIOS Version = A3
Ram = CORSAIR XMS3 1333Mhz

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 10x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 390x10

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:ENABLED 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 390
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Dram Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: TURBO <--- STANDARD
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: DISABLED
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ............: 3.20 B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1248
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: MANUAL

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:9 
tRCD ................................: 9
tRP..................................: 9
tRAS.................................: 24

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:ENABLED 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.43125
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.30
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.550
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: AUTO

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.20
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: AUTO
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: AUTO
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.570
ICH Core............1.100V...........: AUTO

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.500V.........:1.560 
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: AUTO


First off, Change your Performance to Standard. Second, Set your CPU Term to 1.2v, then Set your MCH Ref to .8, your MCH DRAM Ref to .9, and your CPU Ref to .755. Then set your CPU Term back to 1.28 or 1.3 and see if you're still stable.

The point is this, AUTO is not your friend when overclocking a 775 CPU. Manually set this stuff and you may find that you need less voltage on other things. When adjusting a REF always set the CPU Term(FSB) voltage to it's VID FIRST, then make the REF adjustment, then set the CPU Term to what you want. You might find that in AUTO too much voltage was being applied to your FSB, thus causing instability. By lowering your MCH Ref using the method described, you may find stability.

Also, there have been others that have stopped by in the past with the EP45T board, Search this thread and you might find some information from that.

I don't have any experience with the E7xxx CPUs, so I can't tell you much about that, but it seems like that is a lot of Core volts for a sub-4GHz over clock.

Any one concur or disagree with my advice?


----------



## TaranScorp

My ram is different but this is what I settled on for my 7500

CPU = Core2Duo E7500
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P rev 1.0 
BIOS Version = F11c
Ram = G.Skill 4x1GB DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: [8 X]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:+0.0
CPU Frequency .......................:4.04GHz (506x8)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [506]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [101]
C.I.A.2..............................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control.........: 
CPU Clock Drive.......................: [900Mv]
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: [900Mv]
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: [ 0ps]
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: [ 50ps]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: [Disabled]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ............: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1012
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: [5]
tRCD ................................: [5]
tRP..................................: [5]
tRAS.................................: [15]

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: [3]
tWTR.................................: [3]
tWR..................................: [6]
tRFC.................................: [56]
tRTP.................................: [3]
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: [2]

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: [9]
Driving Settings
Driving Strength Profile.............: [1066MHz]
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: [9]
Driving Settings
Driving Strength Profile.............: [1066MHz]

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore...........1.25000V.........: [1.35000V]
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: [1.340V]
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: [1.500V]
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: [0.873V]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: [1.380V]
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: [0.768V]
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: [Auto]
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: [Auto]
ICH Core............1.100V...........: [1.200V]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: [2.120V]
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: [Auto]
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: [Auto]
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: [Auto]


----------



## PapaSmurf

chi94, what is the VID of your E7500. You can find that information in CoreTemp. CPU-Z and other programs won't tell you the VID, only the vcore and that is only somewhat accurate at best.


----------



## chip94

hi,
thanks for your replies!

will check out those settings Taran and get back

my chips VID is 1.2875v


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That's a nice 560 Grish.


Thanks bro. It rocks on with it's socks on, man. I get 72 FPS in RIFT at Ultra settings! When GW2 launches I hope to see similar results, if not, I will buy another, lol! I originally bought a 6850 when I ordered my CPU and Mobo, but wasn't satisfied. So it's in my old C2D rig now!

@TaranScorp

Quote:



CPU = Core2Duo E7500
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P rev 1.0 
BIOS Version = F11c
Ram = G.Skill 4x1GB DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: [8 X]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:+0.0
CPU Frequency .......................:4.04GHz (506x8)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [506]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [101]
C.I.A.2..............................: [Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control.........: 
CPU Clock Drive.......................: [900Mv]
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: [900Mv]
CPU Clock Skew (ps)...................: [ 0ps]
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: [ 50ps]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: [Disabled]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ............: [2.00D]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1012
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: [5]
tRCD ................................: [5]
tRP..................................: [5]
tRAS.................................: [15]

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: [3]
tWTR.................................: [3]
tWR..................................: [6]
tRFC.................................: [56]
tRTP.................................: [3]
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: [2]

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: [9]
Driving Settings
Driving Strength Profile.............: [1066MHz]
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: [9]
Driving Settings
Driving Strength Profile.............: [1066MHz]

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore...........1.25000V.........: [1.35000V]
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: [1.340V]
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: [1.500V]
CPU Referen.........0.760V*..........: [0.873V]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: [1.380V]
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: [0.768V]
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: [Auto]
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: [Auto]
ICH Core............1.100V...........: [1.200V]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: [2.120V]
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: [Auto]
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: [Auto]
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: [Auto]



That's a good OC. I wonder how stable it is for you, with the AUTO settings? Also, why is your GTL Latch on AUTO?


----------



## grishkathefool

The laughs never stop around here!

High End Gaming Rig with a GTS240!!!! WOOOT!!!


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


The laughs never stop around here!

High End Gaming Rig with a GTS240!!!! WOOOT!!!


u should see ads in my country...
some creeps are selling old p4 setup for 200e and guys are bidding on it


----------



## chip94

hey,
i tried out the setting you guys gave me and my system is 8 hours OCCT and IBT stable at the moment









i increased FSB term to 1.320v
increased MCH to 1.220
MCH reference-0.783

i even took the ICH to 1.570 ....is this increase to the ICH required?

However, I get a lower GIGAFLOP count in Intel Burn test with this setup(434X9) compared to my one one (10X390) . any clue why? higher FSB is supposed to be faster right?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Did your memory timings or speeds change with the 434 x 9 compared to the old 390x 10? That could have a lot to do with it.


----------



## chip94

memory timings are the same...my memore speed has decreased by abt 50mhz....that shoulnt make such a difference should it?


----------



## PapaSmurf

It could. I don't put much stock in IBT though so I can't say for certain. I will say that fsb is much more important with AMD processors than Intel.


----------



## chip94

or is it that because it still is unstable somewhere,hence it shows a lower GIGAFLOP counter....it varies by just .6 .is that a thing to worry abt?


----------



## PapaSmurf

If it's unstable, then yes it is something to worry about. If it's stable then no.


----------



## chip94

what do you think i should do then to increase the gigaflops? increase voltage?


----------



## PapaSmurf

If I were you I would worry more about the stability first. Do some additional stress tests to determine if it's the CPU, the FSB, or the Memory that is having the issue then tweak that.


----------



## chip94

i just tried 10X400 and it failed after an hour....my FSB 1600FSB is'nt working great now....
my MCH core is at 1.240
MCH ref is at .796

Vcore 1.42 LLC enabled...
any ideas so i can keep it stable at this?

should i reduce the MCH voltage?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13199339*
> i just tried 10X400 and it failed after an hour....my FSB 1600FSB is'nt working great now....
> my MCH core is at 1.240
> MCH ref is at .796
> 
> Vcore 1.44 LLC enabled...
> any ideas so i can keep it stable at this?
> 
> should i reduce the MCH voltage?


How much Load V-core do you need to be stable at 3.9GHz?


----------



## chip94

i need 1.4V for a stable 3.9ghz

do i require to increase my MCH ref? because i reduced it a bit.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13199880*
> i need 1.4V for a stable 3.9ghz
> 
> do i require to increase my MCH ref? because i reduced it a bit.


And that is with LLC enabled? If so, you're chip is beginning to hit it's wall... It maybe you can do 4GHz at 1.45 V-core.. I see you have a H-50 there..


----------



## chip94

alright...then what should i do now? increase the FSB and drop the multi?

can you give me some setting on this? above 1600FSB? it just seems to fail...inspite of bumping the MCH voltages up!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13199964*
> alright...then what should i do now? increase the FSB and drop the multi?
> 
> can you give me some setting on this? above 1600FSB? it just seems to fail...inspite of bumping the MCH voltages up!


Doesn't your E7500 have a x11 multi? Why not shoot for 10x 400?


----------



## chip94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Doesn't your E7500 have a x11 multi? Why not shoot for 10x 400?


hi turrican9,
the thing is it's not even stable on 10X400....i think there are some voltages to tweak around! any idea which ones?

LLC is enabled.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


hi turrican9,
the thing is it's not even stable on 10X400....i think there are some voltages to tweak around! any idea which ones?

LLC is enabled.


At 400FSB you should not need to tweak much. Have you tried 1.45v V-core?


----------



## chip94

nope...i havent tried it yet... i'm replacing my thermal paste with AS5 tomo....hence the delay... what do you think about the FSB termination and MCH voltages?


----------



## freakb18c1

ah i see chip made is way here, hes in good hands ;D


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13200094*
> nope...i havent tried it yet... i'm replacing my thermal paste with AS5 tomo....hence the delay... what do you think about the FSB termination and MCH voltages?


For 400FSB MCH and FSB termination should not need to be tweaked much. 1.2v for MCH and 1.2v for FSB Termination should be plenty.

If you need 1.4v LLC enabled for 3.9GHz you will need even more for 4GHz. I'm guessing 1.45v V-core. As I've said, it looks like your chip is maxing out.


----------



## chip94

alright..i'll check back and let you know


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


hey,
i tried out the setting you guys gave me and my system is 8 hours OCCT and IBT stable at the moment









i increased FSB term to 1.320v
increased MCH to 1.220
MCH reference-0.783

i even took the ICH to 1.570 ....is this increase to the ICH required?

However, I get a lower GIGAFLOP count in Intel Burn test with this setup(434X9) compared to my one one (10X390) . any clue why? higher FSB is supposed to be faster right?


Higher FSB means more throughput, but the higher multi leads to more clock cycles, iirc. Anyone care to back that up or correct that?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


For 400FSB MCH and FSB termination should not need to be tweaked much. 1.2v for MCH and 1.2v for FSB Termination should be plenty.

If you need 1.4v LLC enabled for 3.9GHz you will need even more for 4GHz. I'm guessing 1.45v V-core. As I've said, it looks like your chip is maxing out.


I agree. I checked some of my settings and found that at 400 my numbers were in line with that. However, I also used 4x as much RAM. I don't think that you would need to adjust your REFs, chip. I tend to agree with Papa that you may have found an early wall. Try doing something like 425 x 8 or 425 x 7 and see what happens.


----------



## Chewy

i really want one of these boards to replace my old crappy striker extreme it now has the dreaded cpu innit fault









Wish these were still for sale


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy;13206593*
> i really want one of these boards to replace my old crappy striker extreme it now has the dreaded cpu innit fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish these were still for sale


Here's One!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Don't tempt me like that.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13207301*
> Don't tempt me like that.


Must.....re....sist.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If I hadn't bought the UD3R a couple of weeks ago I would have been all over that like white on rice.


----------



## 10acjed

*You Dont Want To Buy That EP45 UD3 Motherboard
*









There ya go, problem solved


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13207718*
> *You Dont Want To Buy That EP45 UD3 Motherboard
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go, problem solved


I do not want to buy that board.......move along, lol.


----------



## grishkathefool

ahem, it's

*This is not the board you're looking for...*


----------



## chip94

alright guys...i tried 400X10 but no luck! failed OCCT after 3 hours.
my vcore is at 1.42(cpu-z) under load with LLC enabled.(bios -1.45)

should i increase the vcore?
and the FSB termination voltage? i read it at the start of the thread that my FSB termination voltage should be 1.2 for 333 and +.1 for 400 or so?

what do you guys think?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


alright guys...i tried 400X10 but no luck! failed OCCT after 3 hours.
my vcore is at 1.42(cpu-z) under load with LLC enabled.(bios -1.45)

should i increase the vcore?
and the FSB termination voltage? i read it at the start of the thread that my FSB termination voltage should be 1.2 for 333 and +.1 for 400 or so?

what do you guys think?


You should increase V-core. 1.2v should be enough for FSB term. You're only using a dual core. Up it a little if you wan't, but doubt that will help you.

Clearly it is the V-core that responds. As I and others have said, you're CPU is beginning to hit it's max on your current cooling.


----------



## chip94

hey,
just got a tube AS5. 
I wanted to ask whether it was ok to use water to clean the H50 heatsink? or nail polish remover?

i dont have rubbing alcohol at the moment

do you think thats ok?

And i think you're right abt the wall thing for my processor....whats a good target to aim for? 3.9?

what FSB and Mulitiplier?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


hey,
just got a tube AS5. 
I wanted to ask whether it was ok to use water to clean the H50 heatsink? or nail polish remover?

i dont have rubbing alcohol at the moment

do you think thats ok?

And i think you're right abt the wall thing for my processor....whats a good target to aim for? 3.9?

what FSB and Mulitiplier?


I've never tried nail polisher for cleaning, but I guess it should be okay.

Try increasing V-core and try 4GHz once more. You have water cooling. Just watch those temps.


----------



## chip94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I've never tried nail polisher for cleaning, but I guess it should be okay.

Try increasing V-core and try 4GHz once more. You have water cooling. Just watch those temps.


will try that....and get back.


----------



## chip94

i've set the vcore at 1.45 in the bios...but cpu-z only shows me 1.42! why's that? whom should i trust?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


i've set the vcore at 1.45 in the bios...but cpu-z only shows me 1.42! why's that? whom should i trust?


Trust CPU-Z..

That drop in Vcore from the value set in BIOS to value red in OS by CPU-Z is called *Vdrop* and it's a common thing on every motherboard..

The Vcore will drop even further when CPU is under load and that is called *Vdroop*..

CHEERS..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


hey,
just got a tube AS5. 
I wanted to ask whether it was ok to use water to clean the H50 heatsink? or nail polish remover?

i dont have rubbing alcohol at the moment

do you think thats ok?


 The H50 should have some with good TIM on it. Unless it was used.

Nail Polish remover is Acetone and will be fine to use.

I change mine so much that it aways wipes off with nothing but the paper towel.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13214349*
> hey,
> just got a tube AS5.
> I wanted to ask whether it was ok to use water to clean the H50 heatsink? or nail polish remover?
> 
> i dont have rubbing alcohol at the moment
> 
> do you think thats ok?
> 
> And i think you're right abt the wall thing for my processor....whats a good target to aim for? 3.9?
> 
> what FSB and Mulitiplier?


Water won't do much and nail polish remover will leave an oily residue that will need to be cleaned off by using Isopropyl Alcohol. Rubbing alcohol also leaves an oily residue as it contains Glycerin (or some other lubricating agent) that allows the hands to glide over the skin without sticking or chafing. Rubbing Alcohol and Nail Polish Remover should NEVER be used to clean off a heatsink or cpu. Only ISOPROPYL Alcohol should be used.

As for your target, the only way to know is to try them. Pick one and test it. If it passes increase the FSB a couple of notches and try again. If it fails lower the fsb a couple of notches and try again. Keep adjusting the fsb until you become stable.


----------



## clark_b

I thought isopropyl was rubbing alcohol?


----------



## grishkathefool

nope, rubbing alcohol is isopropyl water.
Quote:


> Rubbing alcohol contains two ingredients. One is isopropanol (also called isopropyl alcohol or propan-2-ol), which has C3H7OH as its chemical formula. The other ingredient is water. The rubbing alcohol sold in pharmacies is typically 70% isopropanol by mass and 30% water. It also comes as a 91% isopropanol. The 70% is actually a better disinfectant.
> 
> Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_are_the_ingredients_in_rubbing_alcohol#ixzz1KC1QrEUY


Quote:


> Also note that rubbing alcohol that is bought over the counter, especially in the US, is adulterated with all sorts of other molecules, such as benzene and methanol. This is done to keep people from drinking them. (In the US, they are added so that they can be sold without a liquor license.)
> 
> Ethyl alcohol is also available as a rubbing alcohol, and is a smaller molecule than isopropanol.
> 
> Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_are_the_ingredients_in_rubbing_alcohol#ixzz1KC1ZMMoQ


The best thing is ether of ethyl alcohol. If you are over 18 you may be able to buy this from your pharmacist. I haven't bought any in over 20 years though, so it might not be as easy as it was. Back then you just signed the Federal Poison Register and bought it in volume.


----------



## clark_b

huh. i guess i've just always used isopropyl in place of rubbing alcohol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;13218903*
> I thought isopropyl was rubbing alcohol?


Nope. Not even close. Some companies my incorrectly label their product as Rubbing Alcohol when it isn't, but one has to look at the label to be sure. It's easier to just look for Isopropyl Alcohol in big letters on the front of the bottle than look at the ingredient list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13218950*
> nope, rubbing alcohol is isopropyl water.
> 
> The best thing is ether of ethyl alcohol. If you are over 18 you may be able to buy this from your pharmacist. I haven't bought any in over 20 years though, so it might not be as easy as it was. Back then you just signed the Federal Poison Register and bought it in volume.


Wrong, and both of your examples are incorrect. Isopropyl Alcohol will only contain isopropanol and water. Rubbing alcohol (if it is labeled correctly) has a lubricating agent. It has nothing to do with liquor laws, it has to do with their intended purpose. Iso Alcohol, at least the medicinal type is used as an antiseptic or cleanser so it doesn't need a lubricating agent since that would leave a residue. Any online resource you come across that tells you that rubbing and isopropyl alcohol are the same is incorrect. Considering that most of those sources are user based wiki's etc., (like Wikipedia) rather than from actual legitimate sources (the actual manufacturer's) it's somewhat understandable that they are flawed. I worked for a Pharmecy in the mid 80's and have several doctors and nurses in my family so I know what I;m talking about here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;13219079*
> huh. i guess i've just always used isopropyl in place of rubbing alcohol


That's a common mistake like calling a facial tissue a Kleenex.


----------



## chip94

hi,
I just used some water as i did'nt have an isopropyl alcohol around.
applied AS5 and set it .
seems fine as of now
How long is the break in time for AS5?

i finally bumped up the vcore to 1.44 and it seems stable at 400X10 as of now....with my FSB termination up to 1.3 and MCH to 1.220...
will try to lower them though

will stress it nicely today and tell you guys...
does ISOPROPYL alcohol really make a difference?

And when i installed my H50 pump back on i twisted it a bit to the right and left. is this ok? i read that on the AS site.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13226658*
> hi,
> I just used some water as i did'nt have an isopropyl alcohol around.
> applied AS5 and set it .
> seems fine as of now
> How long is the break in time for AS5?
> 
> i finally bumped up the vcore to 1.44 and it seems stable at 400X10 as of now....with my FSB termination up to 1.3 and MCH to 1.220...
> will try to lower them though
> 
> will stress it nicely today and tell you guys...
> does ISOPROPYL alcohol really make a difference?
> 
> And when i installed my H50 pump back on i twisted it a bit to the right and left. is this ok? i read that on the AS site.


It is best to use ISOPROPYL beacause it's very clean. However, I doubt it will make any big difference whatever you use.

And about that Arctic Silver breaking in, it takes a while. But really, nothing to care about, as you will only gain 2 - 3C tops...


----------



## chip94

plus i've got another doubt.

whenever i cold start my pc ....the fans connected to the mobo appear to start after 2 seconds and not when i press the button. is this ok?

all power saving features turned off.


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13226768*
> plus i've got another doubt.
> 
> whenever i cold start my pc ....the fans connected to the mobo appear to start after 2 seconds and not when i press the button. is this ok?
> 
> all power saving features turned off.


That's normal, nothing to worry about.


----------



## chip94

alright...then there's nothing to worry about, phew!

but they appear to get some power when i hit the button but start only after 2 seconds...thats ok? i'm seeing this for the first time..or maybe i haven't paid much attention to it.


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13226920*
> alright...then there's nothing to worry about, phew!
> 
> but they appear to get some power when i hit the button but start only after 2 seconds...thats ok? i'm seeing this for the first time..or maybe i haven't paid much attention to it.


Yeah you're OK. The fan takes a second or two to start up. I have three of these boards.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13226920*
> alright...then there's nothing to worry about, phew!
> 
> but they appear to get some power when i hit the button but start only after 2 seconds...thats ok? i'm seeing this for the first time..or maybe i haven't paid much attention to it.


Even my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R works the same way when I start it up. Fan starts after a couple of seconds. This is normal for Gigabyte boards.


----------



## chip94

ok guys...that's a relief....will get back after stressing the comp.

cheers.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


hi,
I just used some water as i did'nt have an isopropyl alcohol around.
applied AS5 and set it .
seems fine as of now
How long is the break in time for AS5?


It takes about 200 hours or so of running time. But you have to alternate the system running, then shut off long enough for the cpu and cpu heatsink to return to ambient room temp several times per day over a 2 week period to get to optimal temps. I've seen temps drop as much as 4-5C doing it that way.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It takes about 200 hours or so of running time. But you have to alternate the system running, then shut off long enough for the cpu and cpu heatsink to return to ambient room temp several times per day over a 2 week period to get to optimal temps. I've seen temps drop as much as 4-5C doing it that way.


Hey Papa...I have always used AS5, but on the build I am planning a couple months out. I'm going to order MX2. I think that is the brand you are recommending?

edit: I see they have MX-4 out now....anyone tried it?


----------



## PapaSmurf

MX-2 is what I use the majority of the time. SVC has it with free shipping. MX-3 is a little bit better, but it costs more than twice as much. I haven't had a chance to try their latest MX-4 yet. It cures very quickly, normally within a few minutes. Consistency wise it's very close to AS5 so it's fairly easy for a along time AS5 user to apply it unlike some of the other high quality TIM like IC Diamond 7 or 24 which are much more difficult to work with.


----------



## chip94

hi everyone,
finally got it remain stable at* 4 ghz*







(OCCT 9hours IBT 9hours) I upped the Vcore to 1.44 and my load temps are presently at 75-77..pretty ok i think....

*Do i require to add a fan to the Northbridge and memory area? The RAM is on stock volts and the MCH voltage is bumped up from 1.1V to 1.2V.*

Thanks For the help and support









+Rep for all


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


*Do i require to add a fan to the Northbridge and memory area? The RAM is on stock volts and the MCH voltage is bumped up from 1.1V to 1.2V.*


No you do not need fan on North Bridge as that 1.2V MCH is no big deal..

CHEERS..


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


hi everyone,
finally got it remain stable at* 4 ghz*







(OCCT 9hours IBT 9hours) I upped the Vcore to 1.44 and my load temps are presently at 75-77..pretty ok i think....

*Do i require to add a fan to the Northbridge and memory area? The RAM is on stock volts and the MCH voltage is bumped up from 1.1V to 1.2V.*

Thanks For the help and support









+Rep for all










Congrats chip! What definition of stable?


----------



## chip94

hi Grish,
Thanks for all the help man....i stressed it using OCCT,IBT and PRIME95 just to be sure...and it's working beautifully! my vcore is at 1.44(i dont think so that's an issue as the temps are fine).

And for the ram...should i tighten the timings? its at stock speed of 1333 at 1.5v.
what do you think?
I think that's the only drawback because i'm only using a single stick!


----------



## grishkathefool

sweet. What I meant was how long did you run Prime for and which level, Small, Blend, or Large?


----------



## chip94

i used blend....but not for a very long time...i used a lot more of IBT and OCCT. is that ok?


----------



## hak8or

I hate you all









I want a EP45-UD3 for overclocking my quad, I cannot overclock at all with this motherboard since it fizzed out on me a year or two ago


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


i used blend....but not for a very long time...i used a lot more of IBT and OCCT. is that ok?


As long as you tested with each of those programs for a significant/decent amount of time you should be good. If you don't get any blues screens or crashes while using it for what you typically use it for, your fine. I like to retest mine for a couple hours every month or so just to make sure that the there have been no changes/degradation of the hardware.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


i used blend....but not for a very long time...i used a lot more of IBT and OCCT. is that ok?


We tend to use Blend for about 2 Hours, or 20 runs of IBT. That is great for stressing the MCH and FSB. But I always want to get 24 hours Prime Large done to stress the CPU directly. I have had OCs fail Prime Large after 21 hours. I will reluctantly admit that 12+ hours of Prime Large is probably stable enough for most people, but I set my bar higher than that. In general, I would set Prime to run at night, around 7pm, then check it in the morning, to make sure it was still running. Then again when I got home from work, then finally at 7pm for the satisfaction.


----------



## turrican9

I was doing some stability testing in my P5Q-E/Q9650 combo using Blend... It failed after about 10.5 hours several times... I nailed it down to the 40KB - 40KB problem size and focused on that ... Turned out CPU needed a little V-core bump for that particular problem size.. The funny thing is it ran for 10.5 hours going past all other problem sizes...

Only goes to show that 10 hours won't cut it when Blend testing


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hak8or;13254625*
> I hate you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a EP45-UD3 for overclocking my quad, I cannot overclock at all with this motherboard since it fizzed out on me a year or two ago


There have been several EP45-UD3P's and a couple of EP45-UD3R's for sale in the marketplace here at OCN over the past month or so, most at $100 or less. If you really want one check it every day or so and you'll have no problems getting one.


----------



## chip94

Hey..I'm planning to add 2gb stick..is the Mch voltage required to be raised then?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


Hey..I'm planning to add 2gb stick..is the Mch voltage required to be raised then?


Mostly times the MCH needs to be raised because of RAM is when you're using 4x2GB. 2x2GB, 3x2GB, 4x1GB, 2x2GB + 2x1GB, 2x1GB + 2GB and the likes are much easier on the chipset. These are my findings at least..

Just try it.


----------



## chip94

i meant having a total of 4gb (2 sticks of 2gb each)...MCH bump required then i guess...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


i meant having a total of 4gb (2 sticks of 2gb each)...MCH bump required then i guess...


I never had to bump MCH until FSB went above 400


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13265672*
> i meant having a total of 4gb (2 sticks of 2gb each)...MCH bump required then i guess...


2x2GB is easy on the chipset. No need for a MCH bump if your already stable


----------



## chip94

hey...my ram's running at stock 1333 mhz now....should i tighten the timings? or get it to 1600 with the help of a divider? whats the max voltage on these XMS3's?


----------



## chip94

guys?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13267034*
> hey...my ram's running at stock 1333 mhz now....should i tighten the timings? or get it to 1600 with the help of a divider? whats the max voltage on these XMS3's?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13278480*
> guys?


Both. I would run at 1600 as long as you don't have to loosen timings to much.
Max voltage? What ever you feel comfortable with


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


hey...my ram's running at stock 1333 mhz now....should i tighten the timings? or get it to 1600 with the help of a divider? whats the max voltage on these XMS3's?


As NG said, try to run them as fast as possible without loosening the timings too much. There's a fine line where looser timings and higher speeds result in slower performance. You just have to experiment a bit to find that point.

As for the voltage, it has as much to do with cooling as it does the actual temp. Unless you go to an extreme amount of voltage (say 3v when it's rated for 1.5) which can kill it by itself it's the amount of heat that the extra voltage generates that causes the problems. More voltage = more heat. If you have some sort of active cooling on the ram (or any other component) you can run them at a higher voltage than you can if the air around them is fairly stagnant. It doesn't need to be a wind tunnel, but just some air flowing over them in some fashion. Even placing a fan in the 5.25" drive bays blowing air past the ram towards the cpu heatsink can help a lot with that. It doesn't need to be a monster fan either. Even something pushing 20 to 40 cfms can do wonders.

This is why people running Corsair H50/60/70's and full water cooling rigs instead of air cooling will quite often have motherboard failures due to vrms, mosfets, etc. burning out do to insufficient cooling around the cpu socket. There just isn't enough airflow across the components to keep them adequately cooled. Setups like that are where side panel fans come in extremely handy. Even a ultra quiet 20-30cfm fan in the side panel blowing down around the memory and cpu socket can make a world of difference, much more so than they will with a big tower air heatsink which will block the side panel fans.


----------



## grishkathefool

Something like this works well for that purpose.









Nothing as big as this, though:


----------



## NoGuru

Lmao!


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm partial to the full sized 20" box fans. Take the side panel off, place the fan where the side panel used to be, and fire that puppy up. If that don't take care of things you need to put it in a deep freeze.


----------



## grishkathefool

Papa, my buddy has an older system in an older case that has a 250mm side fan. Oddly, he didn't even have the side put on. I asked him about it and he said that there was a period when he was changing stuff frequently and just stopped putting the side back on. I pointed out that that is why his temps had gone up, to which he replied, "Oh".


----------



## PapaSmurf

I can see that happening. Many years ago an internet service provider that was using a computer in a standard mid tower case for their e-mail server started having problems with it overheating one holiday weekend. It would run for about 15 minutes then overheat and shutdown. There wasn't any computer stores open to get any replacement fans for the cpu and northbridge heatsinks and oiling them didn't help enough (they had been run with too much dust for too long to be able to revive them). We put one of those big 20" box fans blowing into the case with the side panel off to get them through the weekend. The dumbies didn't get around to replacing the cpu and nb fans for almost another year when the box fan stopped working and the cpu burned up instead of shutting down. Gotta love people who don't understand a temp fix can't replace a proper fix.


----------



## TechnoSmurf

What up Papa?


----------



## PapaSmurf

oh no. Another smurf. I hope Gargomel isn't following you.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I just got water for my system (just cpu and video card)! What else do i need to increase voltage to overclock more? Like CPU ppl, termination, reference, and vcore. MCH core, dram reference, mch reference, i/o, and core. And also what are the max voltages for these? Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Download the EP45 MIT.txt file (sig in link), fill it out with your current Bios Settings and include the VID of your cpu. You can find that in CoreTemp or RealTemp. CPU-Z shows vcore, not VID.

Copy and paste that filled out MIT into a new post using the advanced editor to change the font to Courier New or use the CODE Tag (the # symbol in the editor) so that it formats correctly and is easy to read. Someone should be able to make some suggestions based on your specific settings that you should try.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

oooo... thanks a bunch! imma go and write it down and post it.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Here it is, couldn't find the advance clock control

Code:



Code:


CPU = e8400
Motherboard = GA-P45-UD3P
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = Mushkin XP Enhanced 2x2gb PC8500
VID = 1.2500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.05ghz (450x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 
MCH Clock Skew.......................:

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066   900
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:Disabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.39375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.300
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.823

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.360
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.803
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.000
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: auto


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*


Here it is, couldn't find the advance clock control

Code:


Code:


CPU = e8400
Motherboard = GA-P45-UD3P
BIOS Version = F10
Ram = Mushkin XP Enhanced 2x2gb PC8500
VID = 1.2500

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.05ghz (450x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 
MCH Clock Skew.......................:

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066   900
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: auto
tWTR.................................: auto
tWR..................................: auto
tRFC.................................: auto
tRTP.................................: auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:Disabled 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.39375
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.300
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.823

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.360
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.803
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.000
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: auto


Max for your cpu is around 1.45v, that includes VCC overshoot (voltage spikes of 0.05v in idle-load transistions) so it seems your almost peaked as far as vcore is concerned.. 1.40v + .05v for vcc overshoot = 1.45.

However, depending on how much longer you want to run your E8400 is whether or not you could push it.

At 1.45v or so bios chances of your cu just up and dying are slim, you may cause long term damage. A few years down the road you may find it needs more voltage or less OC to remain stable....

IMO, go for it and start saving for a quad


----------



## chip94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


As NG said, try to run them as fast as possible without loosening the timings too much. There's a fine line where looser timings and higher speeds result in slower performance. You just have to experiment a bit to find that point.

As for the voltage, it has as much to do with cooling as it does the actual temp. Unless you go to an extreme amount of voltage (say 3v when it's rated for 1.5) which can kill it by itself it's the amount of heat that the extra voltage generates that causes the problems. More voltage = more heat. If you have some sort of active cooling on the ram (or any other component) you can run them at a higher voltage than you can if the air around them is fairly stagnant. It doesn't need to be a wind tunnel, but just some air flowing over them in some fashion. Even placing a fan in the 5.25" drive bays blowing air past the ram towards the cpu heatsink can help a lot with that. It doesn't need to be a monster fan either. Even something pushing 20 to 40 cfms can do wonders.

This is why people running Corsair H50/60/70's and full water cooling rigs instead of air cooling will quite often have motherboard failures due to vrms, mosfets, etc. burning out do to insufficient cooling around the cpu socket. There just isn't enough airflow across the components to keep them adequately cooled. Setups like that are where side panel fans come in extremely handy. Even a ultra quiet 20-30cfm fan in the side panel blowing down around the memory and cpu socket can make a world of difference, much more so than they will with a big tower air heatsink which will block the side panel fans.



alright. The thing is i can only get it up to 1600 directly or drop it to 1066 because of my multiplier. at 1333 now, should i tighten the timings? what's a good deal at 1333mhz without any airflow over the ram?

Plus i often heard that the max one should go with DDR2 is 2.2v
Is'nt there some limit for these ddr3's also?

And do the memory timing have to be in some order? like 8-8-8-22 or say 7-8-7-20?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


alright. The thing is i can only get it up to 1600 directly or drop it to 1066 because of my multiplier. at 1333 now, should i tighten the timings? what's a good deal at 1333mhz without any airflow over the ram?

Plus i often heard that the max one should go with DDR2 is 2.2v
Is'nt there some limit for these ddr3's also?

And do the memory timing have to be in some order? like 8-8-8-22 or say 7-8-7-20?


I've some DDR2 list 2.3 and 2.4v in the manufacturer's spec sheet, but they normally have larger heatsinks on them. Once you go above 2.2v though, it is a good idea to make sure you have some airflow over the memory heatsinks. I have no idea what the safe limit of DDR3 is. I rarely work with it, and then it's normally on fairly stock systems.

No, the timings don't have to be the same. You can have any combination that works.


----------



## 10acjed

Depends on your particular ram. Most of the Corsair XMS3 I can find via google is rated at 1.5v - 1.65v, and its cas 9.

So default would be 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v or 1.65v @ 1333MHz, if your going to try 1600 you will have to try looser timings, if your only other choice is 1066 then you may be able to run tighter timings.
The end result will most likely be the same as far as performance is concerned. If your going to run at 1333 and want to try to tighten the timing just do one at a time and test it.

What particular model is your ram? CPU tab should show on the Memory or SPD tab, it will list the timings, speed and voltage default...


----------



## lynxxyarly

I was directed here to link to my post to get some help with OC'ing my board, I can't seem to get my voltages right to give me a stable 500fsb. Perhaps someone here can help me? Would be much appreciated!

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/1001189-help-overclocking-q9450-ep45-ud3p-please-2.html#post13296405


----------



## KingT

@ *lynxxyarly*

500MHz FSB on a Quad is not a walk in the park even with such fine mobo..

Your RAM must be able to hit at least 1000MHz in order to have 500MHz FSB..

You need to set up Reference voltages (CPU) in order to stabilize C2Q in P95 Large FFT test..

Also from what I have seen here you need to setup Skews on CPU and NB..

I'm sure that there have been posted MITs several times for 500MHz on C2Q lately here in this thread so feel free to dig em up or wait for someone to post it for you..

CHEERS..


----------



## 2thAche

backtrack your way through this thread for BIOS setups. You'll need to learn about and tweak the CPU/MCH references (GTL settings) to get the high FSB. Don't use that guys settings from your other thread, those voltages were hazardous at best and the reason he's using such crazy voltage is because he's got the references on AUTO.

My set for 506 using DDR2 1066 (2x2GB) is on this page: http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/415077-gigabyte-ep45-ud3-series-owners-guide-1933.html

Some don't need as much MCH core, I'm at 1.38. I needed less tweaking to get 4.0 stable, a bit more to get 4.3 finished.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13296540*
> @ *lynxxyarly*
> 
> 500MHz FSB on a Quad is not a walk in the park even with such fine mobo..
> 
> Your RAM must be able to hit at least 1000MHz in order to have 500MHz FSB..
> 
> You need to set up Reference voltages (CPU) in order to stabilize C2Q in P95 Large FFT test..
> 
> Also from what I have seen here you need to setup Skews on CPU and NB..
> 
> I'm sure that there have been posted MITs several times for 500MHz on C2Q lately here in this thread so feel free to dig em up or wait for someone to post it for you..
> 
> CHEERS..


He's right on all points.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche;13296625*
> He's right on all points.


Indeed.

I know about how to do the reference voltages, I just dont know how to do the skews that well. It's the only thing Im not familiar with.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13296540*
> @ *lynxxyarly*
> 
> 500MHz FSB on a Quad is not a walk in the park even with such fine mobo..
> 
> Your RAM must be able to hit at least 1000MHz in order to have 500MHz FSB..
> 
> You need to set up Reference voltages (CPU) in order to stabilize C2Q in P95 Large FFT test..
> 
> Also from what I have seen here you need to setup Skews on CPU and NB..
> 
> I'm sure that there have been posted MITs several times for 500MHz on C2Q lately here in this thread so feel free to dig em up or wait for someone to post it for you..
> 
> CHEERS..


Yeah my ram is rated for 1100 stock so I *think* im good there. I know how to work the reference voltages (i think), just not sure how skews work.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try these skew settings to see if it likes one of them.

800/900 0/50
800/900 50/100
800/900 100/150


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g;13288466*
> some stuff


bro, if you would like, check the link in my sig for some set ups. Keep in mind that all chips are not identical and that I have 8GB RAM, which means more work for my MCH and FSB.


----------



## PapaSmurf

grish, he's running 8gigs (4x2gig) as well.


----------



## grishkathefool

his sig says 2x2







Quote:


> Memory
> 2x2gb Mushkin PC8500


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13297452*
> Try these skew settings to see if it likes one of them.
> 
> 800/900 0/50
> 800/900 50/100
> 800/900 100/150


Is that in regards to me?

If so, what voltages should I be shooting for?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


his sig says 2x2










Crap. I was looking lynxxyarly. I'm having a VERY bad day today.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*


Is that in regards to me?

If so, what voltages should I be shooting for?


Yes. The skew settings were for you.

I'm not that good with the voltages so I'll let one of the others tackle that. You might want to post your current MIT settings in this thread though to make it easier on them.


----------



## 2thAche

I'm using 0/50 (CPU/MCH) on the skews. Voltage on this page:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...uide-1933.html


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Crap. I was looking lynxxyarly. I'm having a VERY bad day today.

Yes. The skew settings were for you.

I'm not that good with the voltages so I'll let one of the others tackle that. You might want to post your current MIT settings in this thread though to make it easier on them.


Well, I made a separate thread because I figure it would be easier to deal with my specific situation -- the tread is here, however, I will also post the MIT, as per request, here.

With these volts, I still couldn't get stable and I cant figure out why -- the MCH seems to be on the more extreme side of high voltages, and the vcore is getting pretty dangerously high, too.

Code:


Code:


CPU = q9450
Motherboard = ep45-ud3p v1.6
BIOS Version = FE (latest bios from gigabyte)
Ram = GSKILL DDR2 1100 4x2gb

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: N/A
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.0ghz

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 500
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 90

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: 
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400hmz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1000
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: 5-5-15

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 
tRCD ................................: 
tRP..................................: 
tRAS.................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 
tWTR.................................: 
tWR..................................: 
tRFC.................................: 
tRTP.................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:10

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 10

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.400
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.38
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.500
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: .893

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.400
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .903
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: .910
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.300

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.00
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .910
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .910
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .910


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2thAche*


I'm using 0/50 (CPU/MCH) on the skews. Voltage on this page:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...uide-1933.html


For some reason, this link takes me to the main page again :/

edit: would be having 4x2gb of ram cause that much trouble that its not worth having the extra two slots being used? Cuz, I mean, I can barely see a difference between my 8gb and 4gb with my current system.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Unless you are running multiple virtual machines or doing some large image editing you probably won't see much difference between 4 and 8 gigs. You might try running with only 2 sticks to see if that makes any difference in your overclocking.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Unless you are running multiple virtual machines or doing some large image editing you probably won't see much difference between 4 and 8 gigs. You might try running with only 2 sticks to see if that makes any difference in your overclocking.


Im considering it to see if it makes a difference. I'll try those skew things first, though. Haven't had time to sit down and actually try it yet though. Stupid work.


----------



## morph

Is it possible that a E8400 E0 1.25VID to need more than 1.375 vcore with LLC on to reach 4GHz stable, altough it can run @3.6GHz just with VID? Anything below, and it BSOD's in the first 5-10 minutes. Could it be because of using a 4-pin power connector, instead of a 8-pin one?


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morph;13316044*
> Is it possible that a E8400 E0 1.25VID to need more than 1.375 vcore with LLC on to reach 4GHz stable, altough it can run @3.6GHz just with VID? Anything below, and it BSOD's in the first 5-10 minutes. Could it be because of using a 4-pin power connector, instead of a 8-pin one?


As long as the power supply is good, get a 4 pin to 8 pin adapter and find out. I have an E8400 with a 1.275 VID and it only needs 1.328 (CPUz) for 4.288GHz, so I would predict yours should not need 1.375 in bios with LLC enabled to reach 4.0GHz. The adapters are pretty cheap.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Using a 4pin instead of an 8 pin can definitely make a difference in your overclocking. I was amazed how much better my current Q9550 OC'd once I replaced my old psu with a 4 pin with a newer one with an 8 pin. Even with a 4 to 8 pin adapter it cost me a good 300MHz if not more.

It could also just be the PSU itself. The ThermalTake TR2s are mostly low quality HEC units that can't supply their rated wattage or when they do the ripple and voltage's are so far out of spec causing more instability. I would need to know the exact TR2 model we are dealing with here to know for sure, but I wouldn't be a bit surprised that it could be causing problems at higher OCs and inhibiting your OC. But from what I can remember about them, the good TR2 500P has an 8pin EPS (or 4+4 pin to be more accurate) while the bad ones had only had the single 4 pin.


----------



## morph

I know it's not one of the best PSU, but the price was a problem when I got it. The frequency is not that high, neither is the power it is supposed to deliver. I've tryed measuring the voltage using a digital multimeter while testing, and the 12V line never drops below 12.36V, with 12.43 at idle.
It's this model: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153028


----------



## PapaSmurf

You are missing the point. What I'm saying that it can cause problems getting above a certain point with your overclock. And using a DMM won't tell you about voltage fluctuations or ripple. They simply don't refresh quick enough to measure that. That's why they use Oscilloscopes for that and why one can't trust most of the review sites that test PSU's. They don't have the proper test equipment to be to measure what makes a bad psu bad and a good psu good.

But I'm not saying that is for sure the problem, only that it could very well be a contributing factor along with the lack of an 8pin EPS connector.


----------



## morph

Oh well, it's the same with a 8 pin adapter..


----------



## grishkathefool

morph, why don't you post your 4GHz MIT for us. There may be some other reason why you aren't attaining that clock.


----------



## morph

Here it is..
I should say I tryed ref values from 0.68 to 0.82 I think, with vtt from 1.1 to 1.34. Changing one setting at a time. Unless I increase the vcore, the result is always the same, BSOD after a certain amount of time. And the time before getting a BSOD scales up with the vcore I use. Like 1.32 - a couple of secconds, 1.35 a couple of minutes, 1.375 I think about 1 hour. All values are with LLC enabled. The error it's always the same, 0x124h.


----------



## chip94

Hey guys,
Just added another stick of corsair XMS3 2GB..pah! It's much responsive now... But something still worries me







. The vcore of my chip is at *1.44 with LLC *enabled to remain stable at 4ghz.







is this safe for a 4 ghz overclock? I run my computer for about 20 hours a day and sometimes 24/7. How long will this setup last?


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


Hey guys,
Just added another stick of corsair XMS3 2GB..pah! It's much responsive now... But something still worries me







. The vcore of my chip is at *1.44 with LLC *enabled to remain stable at 4ghz.







is this safe for a 4 ghz overclock? I run my computer for about 20 hours a day and sometimes 24/7. How long will this setup last?


what vcore can you run 3.9ghz with?
I noticed no difference between 3.91GHz and 4.0 on my Pentium E6600 and it only took 1.36V as opposed to 1.47-ish for 4.0GHz


----------



## chip94

Hey,
I require about 1.41 on load for 3.9 with LLC enabled...do I risk killing the chip early with 1.44 and LLC enabled?


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


Hey,
I require about 1.41 on load for 3.9 with LLC enabled...do I risk killing the chip early with 1.44 and LLC enabled?


well we all risk killing our cpus "early" by overclocking at all. "early" could mean next week or it could mean a year or two from now.

But I'd much rather run it at 1.41 and 3.9 if it were mine.

What do you have cputerm set to?


----------



## chip94

CPU term at 1.2 presently...my fsb is at 1600


----------



## PapaSmurf

Agreed. I tend to find the sweet spot where it takes a significant jump in vcore to OC any higher and stay at that point for 24/7 usage. The difference in 3.7 and 4.0 would be fairly insignificant unless you are benchmarking anyway. I know that 3.7 is even lower than the 3.9 clark mentioned, but that's just an example to show you how much you could lower your OC and probably never notice the difference except in your mind. There is something about hitting certain landmarks like 4.00GHz though, especially when you get real close like that.


----------



## clark_b

also you'll probably need 1.24 for cputerm


----------



## chip94

Agreed. But papa don't you think I'm still ok with 1.44 because it's within Intels spec?

And is there a way to reduce vcore ? For example by increasing CPU trem as Clark is suggesting?


----------



## chip94

Plus is a bios update required on my board...I haven't updated it since I bought it...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


Agreed. But papa don't you think I'm still ok with 1.44 because it's within Intels spec?

And is there a way to reduce vcore ? For example by increasing CPU trem as Clark is suggesting?


As long as the temps aren't too high it might be okay. A lot of people feel that 1.4v is about the highest one should use 24/7 on a 45nm cpu like yours. It all depends on how long you want that cpu to last. If you only want to use it for a year or so then go for it. But if you want to keep it for several years then be more cautious, especially if you really aren't gaining much. 1.44 shouldn't kill it in a week, but it's definitely going to be harder on it than 1.41 would be. If you do, try to keep the temps under 55C or so.

And remember that I tend to be a bit more cautious about OC'ing and voltages than some of the others are. I'll crank 'em up for benching, but I tend to dial them back for 24/7.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


Plus is a bios update required on my board...I haven't updated it since I bought it...


It depends on which one came on that board. You can find that out by looking in CPU-Z under the Mainboard Tab. F10 is the latest version for that board.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Try these skew settings to see if it likes one of them.

800/900 0/50
800/900 50/100
800/900 100/150


Well, for an update, Im stable at 490FSB with a rated proc speed of 3.92. Using your 800/900 100/150 skew setup made an amazing difference. I don't even understand how the skews work! Sure would like to know how they affect the voltages.

At any rate, Im gonna play around at 490FSB for a bit and see how things work. Im sitting at 1.35 for my vcore in bios (1.32 via cpu ID) and my northbridge (MCH Core) is sitting at 1.36.

Maybe I can tweak either vcore and MCH a bit lower and see if Im still stable. Amazing what the skew settings can do to make a system stable.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


As long as the temps aren't too high it might be okay. A lot of people feel that 1.4v is about the highest one should use 24/7 on a 45nm cpu like yours. It all depends on how long you want that cpu to last. If you only want to use it for a year or so then go for it. But if you want to keep it for several years then be more cautious, espially if you really aren't gaining much. 1.4 shouldn't kill it in a week, but it's definitely going to be harder on it than 1.41 would be. If you do, try to keep the temps under 55C or so.


I'm also in the 1.4 camp for 45nm.

lynxx: Nice work. Where are you with the GTL references?


----------



## chip94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13324237*
> As long as the temps aren't too high it might be okay. A lot of people feel that 1.4v is about the highest one should use 24/7 on a 45nm cpu like yours. It all depends on how long you want that cpu to last. If you only want to use it for a year or so then go for it. But if you want to keep it for several years then be more cautious, especially if you really aren't gaining much. 1.44 shouldn't kill it in a week, but it's definitely going to be harder on it than 1.41 would be. If you do, try to keep the temps under 55C or so.
> 
> And remember that I tend to be a bit more cautious about OC'ing and voltages than some of the others are. I'll crank 'em up for benching, but I tend to dial them back for 24/7.
> 
> It depends on which one came on that board. You can find that out by looking in CPU-Z under the Mainboard Tab. F10 is the latest version for that board.


alright....i'll decrease it then...but the thing is that i've seen many people doing 3.9+ with much lesser voltage! am i doing something wrong in tweaking the voltages?

Will lowering the FSB and upping the multiplier help to reduce voltages at 4ghz?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not necessarily. Some cpu's require less voltage to reach a specific oc than others. But it is quite possible that some tweaks might help, but I'm not that good at that as some of the others are. Fine tuning a bios is as much an art form as it is a science.


----------



## wumpus

I <3 EP45

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1792876


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche;13325907*
> I'm also in the 1.4 camp for 45nm.
> 
> lynxx: Nice work. Where are you with the GTL references?


As far as I understood, the GTL references on the ep45 = the cpu reference voltage. Is there something else that I'm missing?


----------



## grishkathefool

My understanding is that there is a relationship between the MCH Core and the CPU Term and that the CPU Ref and MCH Ref both affect the CPU Term (FSB).


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;13327801*
> I <3 EP45
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1792876


Nice low volt's wump but why the low OC? I know that had to be on air.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nice low volt's wump but why the low OC? I know that had to be on air.


*cough*look at the FSB*cough*


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


*cough*look at the FSB*cough*


Oh snap! Didn't even see you were using the 7.5 multi, dam fine job wump, dam fine!


----------



## PapaSmurf

What do you guys do to be able to run at such high FSB? Is that primarily a result of running under extreme cold such as DICE, LN2, etc?


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13333194*
> What do you guys do to be able to run at such high FSB? Is that primarily a result of running under extreme cold such as DICE, LN2, etc?


that was on water









just gotta know how to finesse a great chip


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche;13296558*
> backtrack your way through this thread for BIOS setups. You'll need to learn about and tweak the CPU/MCH references (GTL settings) to get the high FSB. Don't use that guys settings from your other thread, those voltages were hazardous at best and the reason he's using such crazy voltage is because he's got the references on AUTO.
> 
> My set for 506 using DDR2 1066 (2x2GB) is on this page: http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/415077-gigabyte-ep45-ud3-series-owners-guide-1933.html
> 
> Some don't need as much MCH core, I'm at 1.38. I needed less tweaking to get 4.0 stable, a bit more to get 4.3 finished.


I actually pulled out 2 sticks of my ram. Did your settings and Im stable at your settings at 500. I'm fairly certain that I just couldn't hit 500fsb with all 4 DIMM slots being utilized without going into like the extreme voltages on the MCH.

Losing my other 4gb of ram really isnt a loss to me though, since I don't run VM stuff anymore. I hardly do any photo editing either. So I take a bit longer to load some photoshop stuff on rare occasions, but Ill deal with it


----------



## chip94

ok...got my e7500 down to 3.9 with 1.4 vcore....i think that's ok for a while...however i upped the FSB to 437 (1748 Mhz) and i've bumped the NB voltage to 1.3 do the time being...What's the approx voltage required for 1740 FSB? And is it compulsory to add a fan to the NB?

Thanks


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


ok...got my e7500 down to 3.9 with 1.4 vcore....i think that's ok for a while...however i upped the FSB to 437 (1748 Mhz) and i've bumped the NB voltage to 1.3 do the time being...What's the approx voltage required for 1740 FSB? And is it compulsory to add a fan to the NB?

Thanks


It is not a given how much volts each different mobo/cpu setup needs. You just gotta try and find your sweetspot.

Intel P45 is a cool running chipset and does not need a fan for only 1.3vNB. 1.3v is plenty for 437FSB. Should get away with 1.2v on that FSB.


----------



## chip94

what's the safe temp for the p45?
mine generally goes up till 46C under load...and 42C at idle..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


what's the safe temp for the p45?
mine generally goes up till 46C under load...and 42C at idle..


Stay under 50C if you can..

Keep vNB (MCH) under 1.40V for 24/7 usage..

CHEERS..


----------



## chip94

alright guys....my CPU termination is currently at 1.3v ...this ok for a 45nm?

does increasing the CPU term voltage increase CPU temp?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13341013*
> alright guys....my CPU termination is currently at 1.3v ...this ok for a 45nm?
> 
> will lower the voltages and then get back....


It's OK up to 1.40V for 24/7 usage on 45m CPU..

CHEERS..


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*


I actually pulled out 2 sticks of my ram. Did your settings and Im stable at your settings at 500. I'm fairly certain that I just couldn't hit 500fsb with all 4 DIMM slots being utilized without going into like the extreme voltages on the MCH.

Losing my other 4gb of ram really isnt a loss to me though, since I don't run VM stuff anymore. I hardly do any photo editing either. So I take a bit longer to load some photoshop stuff on rare occasions, but Ill deal with it










There are some 4xRAM people in here who can maybe help you out.

Are you cooling your NB?


----------



## chip94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


It's OK up to 1.40V for 24/7 usage on 45m CPU..

CHEERS..


hey KingT,
Is it ok for the northbridge heatsink to get pretty hot...for some reason i think it's hotter than 44-46C when i touch it.....though gigabyte ET6 and HW monitor show me the same 43 C readings....


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13341095*
> hey KingT,
> Is it ok for the northbridge heatsink to get pretty hot...for some reason i think it's hotter than 44-46C when i touch it.....though gigabyte ET6 and HW monitor show me the same 46Creadings....


Yeah I know what you mean..

I was talking about temp in HW monitor (System temp) or in Everest (Motherboard sensor reading)..

But yeah in full load it does get very hot when you touch NB sink but that's OK..

CHEERS..


----------



## chip94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13341126*
> Yeah I know what you mean..
> 
> I was talking about temp in HW monitor (System temp) or in Everest (Motherboard sensor reading)..
> 
> But yeah in full load it does get very hot when you touch NB sink but that's OK..
> 
> CHEERS..


thanks man! rep+


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


thanks man! rep+










Thanx..

Now OC that little sucker..









CHEERS..


----------



## chip94

hey..
i'mstuck at a problem here guys....
when i keep my CPU at 3.9 and use IBT i get a varying gigaflop count..like-

24.6
23.8
24.4......

is this ok? or a sign of an unstable CPU?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


hey KingT,
Is it ok for the northbridge heatsink to get pretty hot...for some reason i think it's hotter than 44-46C when i touch it.....though gigabyte ET6 and HW monitor show me the same 43 C readings....


That reading isn't the actual NorthBridge. To be able to actually measure the NB temp you need to use this.

And the NB heatsink getting hot is actually a good thing. It shows it is doing it's job and making good contact between the NB Chip and the Heatsink. Sometimes one does need to add a small fan on top of the NB heatsink, especially if you really crank up the fsb or run a lot of ram.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


hey..
i'mstuck at a problem here guys....
when i keep my CPU at 3.9 and use IBT i get a varying gigaflop count..like-

24.6
23.8
24.4......

is this ok? or a sign of an unstable CPU?


That's normal. There might be background things happening that suck a few FLOPS off the count when it's running.


----------



## chip94

papa,will check out that app...

grish, i think i better close all background apps before stressing....


----------



## chip94

And do you guys think 1.42 vcore is ok for 24/7 ? the chip should atleast last me a year...

with my FSb at 1736 and 3.9ghz i'm having a bit of a problem keeping it steady....though it was readily stable at 3.9ghz 1560 FSB at 1.42....

my MCH v is now at 1.240 and FSB term at1.3

any ideas?

Does a higher FSB require more CPU vcore?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


papa,will check out that app...

grish, i think i better close all background apps before stressing....


It's the stuff you can't close that will show up in minute differences. That's why a lot of benchers run "naked" XP installations. Your best bet is to go to Services and disable anything that isn't system critical.

Or don't sweat the small stuff. Over 20 runs, the average will still be about the same. And as far as stability goes, if you get through 20 runs, your good.


----------



## chip94

guys?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


And do you guys think 1.42 vcore is ok for 24/7 ? the chip should atleast last me a year...

with my FSb at 1736 and 3.9ghz i'm having a bit of a problem keeping it steady....though it was readily stable at 3.9ghz 1560 FSB at 1.42....

my MCH v is now at 1.240 and FSB term at1.3

any ideas?

Does a higher FSB require more CPU vcore?


A higher FSB requires more CPU Term and tweaking Refs as you get north of 500.

1.42vCore is fine if your temps are good.


----------



## chip94

what do you think of 1.44? i might have to keep that...with normal load conditions like playing a game under 62 C....

rep+


----------



## grishkathefool

man, I don't know if I'd run that 24/7 then. I know it's well under your TJMax, but still.

On my E8400, I know there's a big difference, but I never had to go north of 1.4v for any of my 24/7 builds.

On the other hand, you could just run it and see what happens. Worst case scenario, it dies and you find a good used C2D or C2Q to replace it with.

Personally, I would go with whatever 24/7 build you have that would keep the vCore at or under 1.4v; or figure out why your Temps are that high with an H50.


----------



## Q9650

i have a GA-EP45T-UD3P motherboard and when i connect a normal 12volts 3pin fan to the cpu fan header it does not spin! i tried to disable the smart fan in bios to make sure it will spin at highest speed all the time but with no luck. i checked with a digital voltmeter the 4pin of the cpu fan header on the mainboard and seems that the pins are having voltage in them pin4 5volts pin3 10volts pin2 5volts pin1 ground. The fan just spins for 4secs ONLY when i power up the board then i stops spinning..strange


----------



## chip94

alright.
just out of curiosity i wanted to ask....what is the reason of IRQ_NOT_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL_TO BSOD mean? why does it happen when you oerclock it too high?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Q9650*


i have a GA-EP45T-UD3P motherboard and when i connect a normal 12volts 3pin fan to the cpu fan header it does not spin! i tried to disable the smart fan in bios to make sure it will spin at highest speed all the time but with no luck. i checked with a digital voltmeter the 4pin of the cpu fan header on the mainboard and seems that the pins are having voltage in them pin4 5volts pin3 10volts pin2 5volts pin1 ground. The fan just spins for 4secs ONLY when i power up the board then i stops spinning..strange










Does the fan work if you use one of the Sys 3pin fan headers on the board?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


alright.
just out of curiosity i wanted to ask....what is the reason of IRQ_NOT_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL_TO BSOD mean? why does it happen when you oerclock it too high?


chip are you getting any codes with the error? this particular error might be memory or driver related.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


what do you think of 1.44? i might have to keep that...with normal load conditions like playing a game under 62 C....

rep+










Not at those temps. With a dual core your H50 should be doing a LOT better at cooling than that. What fan do you have on it? How do you have the rad/fan mounted (blowing in or blowing out)? You might want to reverse the way it's mounted so it blows the opposite direction. That can help in a lot of situations. Also, if you have the rad/fan mounted in the rear you might want to move it to the 5.25" drive bays and try it blowing out and blowing in. It's possible that will make a difference.

Also, what case fans do you have installed and how are they situated?

Finally, is this your case?


----------



## Q9650

if i use the 3pin fan in the pwr_fan or sys_fan1 headers they spin the fan at full speed but the cpu_fan is a 4pin PWM header and in the bios i set it as voltage (not pwm) and still the fan does not spin


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Q9650*


if i use the 3pin fan in the pwr_fan or sys_fan1 headers they spin the fan at full speed but the cpu_fan is a 4pin PWM header and in the bios i set it as voltage (not pwm) and still the fan does not spin


What is the EXACT fan you are trying to use?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Q9650*


if i use the 3pin fan in the pwr_fan or sys_fan1 headers they spin the fan at full speed but the cpu_fan is a 4pin PWM header and in the bios i set it as voltage (not pwm) and still the fan does not spin



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


What is the EXACT fan you are trying to use?


I am wondering too. I am not sure I would want a 3pin fan on my CPU heat sink.

However, it may be that the connector isn't placed right? See attachment.

I figure you have 4 ways to land a 3pin connector on a 4pin header.


----------



## chip94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Not at those temps. With a dual core your H50 should be doing a LOT better at cooling than that. What fan do you have on it? How do you have the rad/fan mounted (blowing in or blowing out)? You might want to reverse the way it's mounted so it blows the opposite direction. That can help in a lot of situations. Also, if you have the rad/fan mounted in the rear you might want to move it to the 5.25" drive bays and try it blowing out and blowing in. It's possible that will make a difference.

Also, what case fans do you have installed and how are they situated?

Finally, is this your case?


Hi papa, 
Yes the usp 100 is my case... I'm using it with the side panel off....
My h50 is positioned at the back and used as an exhaust... Do you think that I haven't applied the as5 properly?

Plus I'm starting to get BSOD (pen list corrupt, Irq not less) when I crank my fsb to 1740 with the CPU at 3.9 ghz 1.42vcore (note the ram is only running at 1157 or something)

But when I try 3.9 at 1.42vcore with FSB at 1590 and the ram running higher I don't get any BSOD.

My fsb term is at1.3 and Mch at 1.240 
Mem voltage at 1.520

But when I try


----------



## grishkathefool

chip post your MIT for the 1740 and for the 1590 so we can see any differences. Also, put the side back on your case. With the side off you have no draw through the case.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


alright.
just out of curiosity i wanted to ask....what is the reason of IRQ_NOT_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL_TO BSOD mean? why does it happen when you oerclock it too high?


Usually a memory, memory controller, issue. GTL's, vdimm, and CPU term can all be things to fix this BSOD.

If there is one of those things that you suspect isnt perfectly right, you change that. there is never an exact answer one can give to fix an overclocking BSOD.


----------



## chip94

Aright guys here is the settings. NOTE- i*'m now using 2X2GB corsair 1333 XMS3 in dual channel mode.*

*My Setting for the 1590FSB (THESE SETTINGS ARE STABLE)*

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 10x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 390x10

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:ENABLED 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 390
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Dram Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: STANDARD
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: DISABLED
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 333
System Memory Multiplier ............: 3.20 B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1248
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: MANUAL

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:9 
tRCD ................................: 9
tRP..................................: 9
tRAS.................................: 24

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:ENABLED 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.45625
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.200
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.550
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.755

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.200
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.803
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.900
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.500V.........:1.500
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.900

*MY SETTINGS FOR 1736 FSB(THESE SETTING ARE GIVING ME THE BSOD)
*

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 434x9

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............:ENABLED 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 434
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Dram Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: STANDARD
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: DISABLED
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1157
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: MANUAL

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:9 
tRCD ................................: 9
tRP..................................: 9
tRAS.................................: 24

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:ENABLED 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.45625
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.300
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.550
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.755

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.240
MCH Reference.......0.760V...........: 0.803
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: 0.900
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.100

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.500V.........:1.520
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: 0.900

what changes should i make? i have active cooling on the NB and RAM sticks.


----------



## grishkathefool

You need to bump your CPU Term(FSB). I am suprised that your 390x10 is stable at stock CPU TERM. For the 434x9 you definitely need to put more FSB voltage into it. Notch it up about .02v at a time. Some where after 1.32v you might stop having BSODs.

and

Your MCH Core is a bit low for a 434FSB. Try 1.32 CPU Term and 1.28 MCH Core. Then, one at a time, bump .02v and see if that doesn't resolve the issue.


----------



## chip94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


You need to bump your CPU Term(FSB). I am suprised that your 390x10 is stable at stock CPU TERM. For the 434x9 you definitely need to put more FSB voltage into it. Notch it up about .02v at a time. Some where after 1.32v you might stop having BSODs.

and

Your MCH Core is a bit low for a 434FSB. Try 1.32 CPU Term and 1.28 MCH Core. Then, one at a time, bump .02v and see if that doesn't resolve the issue.


Aye aye Sir,
I'll set this up and get back to you....it's 4 in the morning here and i'm pretty sleepy...what's the time at your place?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


Aye aye Sir,
I'll set this up and get back to you....it's 4 in the morning here and i'm pretty sleepy...what's the time at your place?


Oh, I thought you slept in this thread too









Just kidding


----------



## grishkathefool

currently 7:18pm


----------



## Rowey

Am i correct in say that the only thing holding the UD3P back from SLI is a code in the bios saying that it is not to support SLI and only Crossfire. I know there is software out there, but i think thats just tacky way to enable SLI imo, just like overclocking with software its tacky and not very good. Are there any modded UD3P bios'es that have the restricting code removed or changed so that SLI is enabled by default? ~Rhys


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche;13341058*
> There are some 4xRAM people in here who can maybe help you out.
> 
> Are you cooling your NB?


Im not THAT concerned about it. Having 8gb of ram isnt doing me any good these days anymore, anyways.

I am also not actively cooling my NB, no.

For some weird reason, I am having games crash to the desktop for me today. I know it has to do with the OC, (prolly something ram-related?) but I don't know what to change to fix it. I bumped my cpu and mch skew to 150/150 and it made games not crash as often, but they still crash after a time. Any idea as to what to boost to get the crashes to go away?

For what it's worth, I ran Intel Burn Test for 25 loops without any hiccups.


----------



## srsparky32

Hey guys. any clue on what i can put through the northbridge safely using nothing but the passive heatsink on it? ive put it to 1.45, but sort of nervous to go any farther.

also, been having a problem going past 4.42ghz, 530 FSB (4.5) just dosent want to work. i keep freezing up at the start of the orbs. messed with VTT, put it as far as 1.4, and NB as far as 1.45..and gave it a healthy amount of vcore.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13347425*
> Am i correct in say that the only thing holding the UD3P back from SLI is a code in the bios saying that it is not to support SLI and only Crossfire. I know there is software out there, but i think thats just tacky way to enable SLI imo, just like overclocking with software its tacky and not very good. Are there any modded UD3P bios'es that have the restricting code removed or changed so that SLI is enabled by default? ~Rhys


You can hack SLI on it. Tricky with drivers though, I had to trial/error drivers to find which ones work.

http://xdevs.com/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.30

Simply makes the board report to the NV drivers that it's an X58 (at hardware level).


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;13347561*
> Hey guys. any clue on what i can put through the northbridge safely using nothing but the passive heatsink on it? ive put it to 1.45, but sort of nervous to go any farther.
> 
> also, been having a problem going past 4.42ghz, 530 FSB (4.5) just dosent want to work. i keep freezing up at the start of the orbs. messed with VTT, put it as far as 1.4, and NB as far as 1.45..and gave it a healthy amount of vcore.


1.45 is alot. I'd get a fan on it at least.

What are the rest of your settings? I don't think you should need that much MCH volts.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly;13347487*
> Im not THAT concerned about it. Having 8gb of ram isnt doing me any good these days anymore, anyways.
> 
> I am also not actively cooling my NB, no.
> 
> For some weird reason, I am having games crash to the desktop for me today. I know it has to do with the OC, (prolly something ram-related?) but I don't know what to change to fix it. I bumped my cpu and mch skew to 150/150 and it made games not crash as often, but they still crash after a time. Any idea as to what to boost to get the crashes to go away?
> 
> For what it's worth, I ran Intel Burn Test for 25 loops without any hiccups.


I'm not using that much skew, 0/50 for me. Can you pass Prime Blend or Large FFT for 5-6 hours? OCCT 60 minutes passes no prob? I don't use IBT at all.


----------



## Q9650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13344155*
> What is the EXACT fan you are trying to use?


I am using standard 12v case fans


----------



## Q9650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13344239*
> I am wondering too. I am not sure I would want a 3pin fan on my CPU heat sink.
> 
> However, it may be that the connector isn't placed right? See attachment.
> 
> I figure you have 4 ways to land a 3pin connector on a 4pin header.


The notch on the cpu_fan 4pin header is not in the middle on the board (like the photo you have attached) but on a side so you cannot put the 3pin fan connector as you wish


----------



## Q9650

I even tried a standard intel cpu cooler with 4pin PWM and it does not spin! ...very odd


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q9650;13349530*
> I even tried a standard intel cpu cooler with 4pin PWM and it does not spin! ...very odd


Then you probably have a bad fan header. You can try doing a long bios clear to see if it restores it, but you'll probably have to start using a different fan header or if it's still covered under warranty send it in to have it fixed.

Try the DFI/Abit Long Bios Clear. That often times fixes this problem. You must follow ALL of the steps. If you miss one you need to start over from step one.

Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Remove the Battery.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.


----------



## Q9650

i don`t think it is a bad fan header cause all 4 pins carry voltage in them as i stated before


----------



## Q9650

is there a way to detect the p45 temps? cause everest is not showing anything..sucks! guess the p45 has no temp sensor


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q9650;13349669*
> is there a way to detect the p45 temps? cause everest is not showing anything..sucks! guess the p45 has no temp sensor


There is one, lemme get you a link. Standby

Here you go: MCHTemp


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q9650;13349660*
> i don`t think it is a bad fan header cause all 4 pins carry voltage in them as i stated before


Well then what else could it be? You say the fan works if you plug it in somewhere else and no fan works on the fan header. That tells me it's either the header or you are plugging the fan in wrong. But since the fan runs for 4 seconds then stops that tells me it's the fan header as it wouldn't spin at all if it was plugged in backwards or wrong.

Just because you can measure voltage with a DMM doesn't mean squat. All tht tells you that there is voltage. It doesn't tell you if it's providing enough wattage or amperage to actually power the fan up. And that leads me to my previous question of EXACTLY what fan. Telling me that they are "standard 12v case fans" tells me absolutely nothing useful. Without knowing the exact specs of the fan (or fans) in question there is no way to tell you anything useful about the fans you are using. The fan headers are only capable of providing a certain amount of amperage without failing. There is no such thing as "standard 12v case fans". I have quite a number of case fans here with a wide range of the amount of amperage they require to run. If it didn't matter I wouldn't have asked. Some of the words that computer enthusiasts in help forums hate to hear are "standard", "regular", "normal", "plain", "generic", etc.

A volt check with NO load like you would do with a DMM doesn't tell you what voltage you are getting when you plug a fan into it and put the header under load. It might not be able to deliver enough (or any) currant under load which is why the fan will only spin for a few seconds.

When you checked the fan header with your DMM it's quite easy to short out across two of the pins shorting out the header which can blow it out completely or at least damage it in some way. Occasionally a long bios clear can restore it, but normally it requires repairing whatever part of the circuit failed, and that normally requires sending it in to the manufacturer.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q9650;13349669*
> is there a way to detect the p45 temps? cause everest is not showing anything..sucks! guess the p45 has no temp sensor


http://www.overclock.net/9404756-post12870.html


----------



## chip94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13344993*
> You need to bump your CPU Term(FSB). I am suprised that your 390x10 is stable at stock CPU TERM. For the 434x9 you definitely need to put more FSB voltage into it. Notch it up about .02v at a time. Some where after 1.32v you might stop having BSODs.
> 
> and
> 
> Your MCH Core is a bit low for a 434FSB. Try 1.32 CPU Term and 1.28 MCH Core. Then, one at a time, bump .02v and see if that doesn't resolve the issue.


hi grish,
tried your setting with CPU term upto 1.38 and MCH upto 1.340 as well.....still the same problem....i increased my CPU vcore to 1.44 as well...

Note- no matter what I try... I keep getting the PEN_LIST_ CORRUPT BSOD.

man,this is getting frustrating now!


----------



## grishkathefool

@Q9650

Also, to add to what Papa is saying, it sounds to me that you have a bad PWM controlling the Fan Header, you might see voltage with no load, but it may cut out under load.

Try the long BIOS clear, but I wouldn't be surprised to learn that you have a bad PWM.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche;13347914*
> I'm not using that much skew, 0/50 for me. Can you pass Prime Blend or Large FFT for 5-6 hours? OCCT 60 minutes passes no prob? I don't use IBT at all.


I havent had time to run those yet, but I have since had to knock my FSB down to 480 with all the settings you have to become stable. Played civ 5 for about 3 hours without a crash (was crashing within 15min before I dropped my FSB).

So I guess I can't find that sweet spot, or my chip wont like going that high with out extreme voltages or something. Ugh, I don't know. So frustrating sometimes.

Especially when I change a voltage, and nothing happens, go higher still nothing. Then change another voltage slightly and STILL nothing. I just don't know where to go from here.


----------



## Q9650

here is a screenshot of the blown fan header sys_fan2.










Note: this is not a screenshot of my actual board (board is a gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3P) i got it from google


----------



## grishkathefool

Now I am confused, I thought you were trying to plug in a fan for your CPU?

Okay, the thing above the connector is a MOSFET, there is a Cap next to that, and if you trace back there should be a PWM too. Any one of those things might be malfunctioning.

MOSFETs, according to some stuff I found via google are extremely finnicky and hard to test. CAPs are relatively easy to test with a DMM. The PWM.... I have no idea how to test that. However, a dollar to your donut that either the MOSFET or the PWM is bad.

Sorry I can't be more help. You might try at the Volt Mod Forum?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Q9650, have you ever used SpeedFan to try to manually control the fan speed? If so, try running that again to see if it will reset it (them) back to normal.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13368866*
> Q9650, have you ever used SpeedFan to try to manually control the fan speed? If so, try running that again to see if it will reset it (them) back to normal.


Also, Click Configure and verify that TEMP2 is reading. I believe that that is the listing for the PWM that is controlling SYSFAN2.


----------



## Q9650

i think the mosfet is almost dead cause it is not capable enough to spin the fan as the fan spins with little voltage then cuts out


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sounds like the circuit for that fan header is definitely failing then. If it's still under warranty you could probably get it repaired by Gigabyte or just use different fan headers.


----------



## PizzaMan

Mosfets don't generally degrade. When they die, they go pop and work no more. Probe the fan pins with a DMM and see what the voltage reading is.


----------



## PapaSmurf

But be very careful that you don't short across two pins when you do it. That happened on my 965P-DS3 and it completely blew that fan header. Luckily it's the case fan header not the CPU header so I still have PWM control for the CPU fan.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Mosfets don't generally degrade. When they die, they go pop and work no more. Probe the fan pins with a DMM and see what the voltage reading is.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Q9650*


i have a GA-EP45T-UD3P motherboard and when i connect a normal 12volts 3pin fan to the cpu fan header it does not spin! i tried to disable the smart fan in bios to make sure it will spin at highest speed all the time but with no luck. i checked with a digital voltmeter the 4pin of the cpu fan header on the mainboard and seems that the pins are having voltage in them pin4 5volts pin3 10volts pin2 5volts pin1 ground. The fan just spins for 4secs ONLY when i power up the board then i stops spinning..strange











He did. The MOSFET is prolly ok, but I wonder if the PWM didn't get shorted somehow?


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


He did. The MOSFET is prolly ok, but I wonder if the PWM didn't get shorted somehow?


broken fan header is broken.....EP45's have plenty of them, not a biggie.

EDIT: runnng prime or LinX for more than maybe 3 hours is just useless. Yes, i am opinionated. this is ok with me.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*


I havent had time to run those yet, but I have since had to knock my FSB down to 480 with all the settings you have to become stable. Played civ 5 for about 3 hours without a crash (was crashing within 15min before I dropped my FSB).

So I guess I can't find that sweet spot, or my chip wont like going that high with out extreme voltages or something. Ugh, I don't know. So frustrating sometimes.

Especially when I change a voltage, and nothing happens, go higher still nothing. Then change another voltage slightly and STILL nothing. I just don't know where to go from here.


Setups in here with the high clocks typically took alot of time, trial/error and testing to get right, and everyone's is a little different. There are chip limitations too. Best thing to do sometimes is have fun and use your machine at stable settings for a little while, then go back to tinkering when you're ready.

These boards give great rewards to tinkerers, but there are alot of settings and it can be frustrating if you don't like tuning.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Q9650*


is there a way to detect the p45 temps? cause everest is not showing anything..sucks! guess the p45 has no temp sensor


I get a "motherboard" temp out of Everest:


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

hmmm. almost wish i had a ud3 to play with.
guess i will stick with the ga-x48-ds4 !!








UD3 Thread !!!


----------



## fineyoung

Hey guys, how can I get my BIOS settings to a text file ?

Right now I'm taking pictures of my monitor when I want to share my settings.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You have to write them down. There isn't any way to convert a bios file to a text file.


----------



## Q9650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;13382906*
> Mosfets don't generally degrade. When they die, they go pop and work no more. Probe the fan pins with a DMM and see what the voltage reading is.


Here are the readings on my DMM

Pin 1 = GND
Pin 2 = 0.633volts
Pin 3 = 10.509volts
Pin 4 = 5.054volts

I think pin 2 needs to be 12volts so the mosfet DRAIN is shorted IMO as the same 0.633volts are being read on the mosfet drain and on pin 2 on the fan header


----------



## Q9650

OK !!! i did it!! i replaced the mosfet transistor and now the fan header is back ..it`s alive it`s alive!!!


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2thAche*


I get a "motherboard" temp out of Everest:


That from a sensor.. Its an on board and actually is reading the ambient, pretty sure its right by the GPU so if you run a game for a while you will see it raise a bit..

AFAIK the only way to read the MCH temp is using the russian program "MCHTemp" but it only registers above 50c, most of the people I ever saw get it working only saw the temp go above 50c on a few rare occurrences...

Basically the stock heatsink on the board does a good enough job...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Q9650*


OK !!! i did it!! i replaced the mosfet transistor and now the fan header is back ..it`s alive it`s alive!!!


Glad you got it working.


----------



## Q9650

Here is my stable 4GHZ 34% Overclock! Passes IBT Stress Level Maximum 10Passes ! ! !

CPU = Q9650 VID: 1.2250v
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3P
BIOS Version = F7
Ram = 2x2GB Corsair XMS3 DHX DDR3 1600mhz

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster...................: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio.............................: 9x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.......................: +0.0
CPU Frequency..............................:4.00Ghz (445x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz).............: 445
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)..........: Auto
C.I.A.2....................................: Disabled

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Turbo
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 4.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1780mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.............................: 7
tRCD............................................: 7
tRP..............................................: 7
tRAS............................................: 20

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: 4
tWTR..........................................: 4
tWR............................................: 8
tRFC...........................................: 60
tRTP...........................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 2T

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 7
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 7

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration....: Disabled
CPU Vcore.................1.22500V*..........: 1.32500v
CPU Termination..........1.200V*..............: 1.200v
CPU PLL....................1.500V*..............: 1.500v
CPU Reference............0.760V*..............: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core...................1.100V*...........: 1.100v
MCH Reference............0.760V*............: Auto
MCH/DRAM Reference....0.750V*......... ..: Auto
ICH I/O.....................1.500V*............: Auto
ICH Core...................1.100V*............: 1.100v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage.............1.500V*............: 2.000v
DRAM Termination.........0.750V*............: Auto
Channel A Reference......0.750V*............: Auto
Channel B Reference......0.750V*............: Auto


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Q9650*


System Memory Multiplier ..............: 4.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1780mhz


***?

Time to keep going to 4.5.............


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2thAche*


Setups in here with the high clocks typically took alot of time, trial/error and testing to get right, and everyone's is a little different. There are chip limitations too. Best thing to do sometimes is have fun and use your machine at stable settings for a little while, then go back to tinkering when you're ready.

These boards give great rewards to tinkerers, but there are alot of settings and it can be frustrating if you don't like tuning.


Thanks for all the help. Think I am just gonna take a break for a while. Exhausting and frustrating when you cant get something to work.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Pizza's Da Man !!

Edit :

2600 posts !!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fineyoung;13386187*
> Hey guys, how can I get my BIOS settings to a text file ?
> 
> Right now I'm taking pictures of my monitor when I want to share my settings.


Um, I use Gigabyte's ET6 to see most of the voltages while on desktop and Memset to see the memory timings. For some of the more advanced voltages you will have to write them down from BIOS. However, I found that that is an integral part of gaining stability. Make a small change, write it down, then Save and Boot. That way you can keep a hard log of what you are doing.

Grab an MIT form from one of our sigs, save it as MITtemplate. Then you can fill it out and Save As ______ for each OC.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q9650;13389140*
> OK !!! i did it!! i replaced the mosfet transistor and now the fan header is back ..it`s alive it`s alive!!!


Good to know. I may have to look into replacing the one on my 965P-DS3 and see if that fixes the header on it.


----------



## Q9650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche;13395634*
> ***?
> 
> Time to keep going to 4.5.............


4.5Ghz is too much as I am not watercooling the cpu I am only using the corsair h70 water cooler. as for the core temps they max out at 61c during IBT stress which is already abit hot...but 4ghz is nice and crazy on this cpu


----------



## Q9650

I still cannot run my ddr3 ram @ 1T. in the bios it is set at 1T but in windows it reverts 2T...strange. seems like the p45 cannot do 1T? ***?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Basically it only works with SLOW ram like PC2-667 and slower on Intel chipsets. With faster ram it doesn't work at all and wouldn't provide any performance increase anyway.


----------



## Q9650

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Basically it only works with SLOW ram like PC2-667 and slower on Intel chipsets. With faster ram it doesn't work at all and wouldn't provide any performance increase anyway.


well this is strange cause on my old asus maximus extreme x38 it can do 1T without problems


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Q9650*


4.5Ghz is too much as I am not watercooling the cpu I am only using the corsair h70 water cooler. as for the core temps they max out at 61c during IBT stress which is already abit hot...but 4ghz is nice and crazy on this cpu


IC. Yea sorry I didn't even look to see what your cooling was. After 4.0 I can tell you the temps start going up alot more.

4.0 is a pretty damn good number.


----------



## Q9650

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2thAche*


IC. Yea sorry I didn't even look to see what your cooling was. After 4.0 I can tell you the temps start going up alot more.

4.0 is a pretty damn good number.


Yeah i agree! 4ghz is freakin fast on the q9650! I love this beast of cpu! socket 775 still rocks!!!!!


----------



## lsdmeasap

GA-EP45-UD3R F13e MOD
EP45-UD3R F13e Mod.zip

Change log included, BIOS updated with Intel RAID ROM 10.5.0.1034 and Realtek LAN 2.39


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sweet. I'll have to give it a try after the Chimp Challenge.

Thanks lsdmeasap.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Anytime man, enjoy!


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13424142*
> Chimp Challenge.


























OCNChimpin needs all the help we can get


----------



## Ellis

What is the straight forward UD3 like in comparison to the UD3P and UD3R?

Revision 1.0, if it makes a difference.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Fine if you want to run at stock speeds or with only a mid range OC. With the addition of some mosfet cooling it should be a good OC'er.

Smaller NB heatsink and no cooling on the mosfets and other components around the cpu socket.

Only one PCI-E 16X slot so no Crossfire.

ICH10 NB instead of the ICH10R on the UD3P/R so no raid on the Intel ports.

It does have the 8pin EPS cpu power socket though so it should OC better than the UD3L which only has the 4pin and can suffer from cpu power starvation at high overclocks.

Overall, it's midway between the UD3L and the UD3R in terms of usability and features.


----------



## Ellis

Thanks.









Any idea how high it would be able to take my Q8200?

There's one for sale at about 1/3 of the price that UD3Ps usually go for, so I instantly wanted to know more about the differences.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;13430654*
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how high it would be able to take my Q8200?
> 
> There's one for sale at about 1/3 of the price that UD3Ps usually go for, so I instantly wanted to know more about the differences.


3.2GHz should be pretty easy with that board. And with some expert tweaking of the GTL's and stuff, 500FSB x7 may be in reach. That would be 3.5GHz.

That CPU will really hinder you with it's low multiplier.


----------



## Ellis

3.2GHz would probably be quite a significant difference. I'm very tempted









I think it might be already taken though.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's about what I would think 3.2-3.3 shouldn't be too difficult if the cpu has it in it. Once you get above a fsb of 470-475 or so you'll probably need to work on adding some additional cooling on the mosfets around the cpu socket.


----------



## Ellis

I've popped in an offer for the board, although I think it's already been taken.

Thanks for the help guys, +REP


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


I've popped in an offer for the board, although I think it's already been taken.

Thanks for the help guys, +REP










Good luck on the bidding. Hope it's not taken. And thanks..


----------



## mm67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Thanks.









Any idea how high it would be able to take my Q8200?

There's one for sale at about 1/3 of the price that UD3Ps usually go for, so I instantly wanted to know more about the differences.


My UD3 & Q9550 system runs at 500 MHz FSB easily.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67;13430883*
> My UD3 & Q9550 system runs at 500 MHz FSB easily.


It's not the same running 500MHz FSB on a high binned Q9550 and on Q8200..

That's why you do not see 4GHz Q8400 chips,it's very rare thing.. (500 x 8)..

CHEERS..


----------



## mm67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


It's not the same running 500MHz FSB on a high binned Q9550 and on Q8200..

That's why you do not see 4GHz Q8400 chips,it's very rare thing.. (500 x 8)..

CHEERS..


Of course it's not the same, I was just saying that board won't be the limit for quad core overclocking.


----------



## chip94

hey,
When i cold start my computer, it powers on for about 2 seconds and shuts down. It then starts normally....Is this a normal thing with the UD3LR?

My Bios is up to date and i've even resetted the CMOS.

any clues?

thanks


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


hey,
When i cold start my computer, it powers on for about 2 seconds and shuts down. It then starts normally....Is this a normal thing with the UD3LR?

My Bios is up to date and i've even resetted the CMOS.

any clues?

thanks


When this happens, did you turn your PSU off? Or did the mobo have standby power, even if the computer was turned off?

If you did turn off the PSU, it is normal behaviour. As long as your overclock did not go back to stock?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes it is. There isn't anything that can be done to change it as that is the way it's designed to work.


----------



## chip94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


When this happens, did you turn your PSU off? Or did the mobo have standby power, even if the computer was turned off?

If you did turn off the PSU, it is normal behaviour. As long as your overclock did not go back to stock?



This only happens when i switch off my UPS at times when i'm done using it. Never happens when the Mobo has standby power.
Overclock remains the same!


----------



## chip94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Yes it is. There isn't anything that can be done to change it as that is the way it's designed to work.


Papa,
I have'nt ever experienced this with my ASUS mobo's so i'm a bit suprised...
Any idea why it is designed to do so?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


Papa,
I have'nt ever experienced this with my ASUS mobo's so i'm a bit suprised...
Any idea why it is designed to do so?


Not really 100% sure, but I believe it has something to do with the dual bios setup. I've heard so many different theories of what it does, but I've never heard a definitive word on the subject. It goes back quite a ways on Gigabyte boards though. All of the S775 Gigabyte boards have that same behaviour and I'm just used to it. It is quite unnerving the first few times you run into it though.

I've never run into another motherboard manufacturer that does it other than Gigabyte.


----------



## turrican9

My Asus P5Q Pro Turbo and P5Q-E does this only if I turn the PSU off/brake standby power. Or If I fail a overclock.


----------



## chip94

alright, thanks for the help guys...

eh..Is there a limit on how many times you can rep a guy?

plus i'm not being able to configure this ON/OFF technology offered by the board....If i put my pc on standby and then plug my ipod touch in...it just doesnt charge...i've got to get into windows to do that! After that it charges normally in stand by mode ...

ideas?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


alright, thanks for the help guys...

eh..Is there a limit on how many times you can rep a guy?

plus i'm not being able to configure this ON/OFF technology offered by the board....If i put my pc on standby and then plug my ipod touch in...it just doesnt charge...i've got to get into windows to do that! After that it charges normally in stand by mode ...

ideas?


No, you can rep people all you want. Just not the same post.


----------



## chip94

ok...+rep then


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


ok...+rep then










Thanks







+rep back for your efforts, learning to be an enthusiast


----------



## KingT

We have some reppers here ...









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


We have some reppers here ...









CHEERS..


Better than some reapers


----------



## chip94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Thanks







+rep back for your efforts, learning to be an enthusiast










Yeah man...I've learnt a lot after joining OCN









Does the UD3LR support that GIGABYTE ON/OFF TECHNOLOGY?

It says that the USB header would be white in colour. But my mobo has two blue coloured ones!


----------



## grishkathefool

What Rev is it?

Quote:



GA-EP45T-UD3LR (rev. 1.3)
other version : rev. 1.1 rev. 1.0
IntelÂ® P45 + ICH10R Chipset
1. Unique On/Off Charge delivers the best recharging capability to iPad, iPhone and iPod Touch


Web says yes.

The picture there shows two yellow USB ports only.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If it doesn't have the special port it will still work, but you have to plug the phone or device in before the system enters S4/S5 standby. If you have the special USP port then you can plug it in at any time. At least that is the way I understand it.


----------



## fineyoung

I really love that Q9400 + EP45-UD3 Combo.
Reaching 3.7 GHz with my Q9400 was (almost) easy and I think I still have some room to go beyond that.

My temps are pretty good (Hottest Core reaches 57-59C on Prime95 Small FFTs 4 hours)
CPU VCore at 1.3
My RAM voltage is 'only' 1.92

But I haven't seen many Q9400 going higher than 3.8.

Here are my BIOS settings.

CPU = Q9400 R0 VID: 1.187v
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3R
BIOS Version = F12
Ram = 2x2GB Corsair Dominator PC2-8500 C5 DDR2 1066mhz

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster.....................: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio.............................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio........................: +0.0
CPU Frequency...............................:3.70Ghz (463X8)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)................: 463
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).............: 100
C.I.A.2.................................: Disabled

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance....................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)........: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch.................: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ................: 926mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time................................: 5
tRCD............................................: 5
tRP.............................................: 5
tRAS............................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: Auto
tWTR...........................................: Auto
tWR............................................: Auto
tRFC...........................................: Auto
tRTP...........................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 2T

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: Auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration............................: Disabled
CPU Vcore...................1.18750V*............: 1.33125v
CPU Termination.............1.200V*..............: 1.220v
CPU PLL.....................1.500V*..............: Auto
CPU Reference...............0.760V*..............: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core...................1.100V*..............: 1.260v
MCH Reference..............0.760V*..............: Auto
MCH/DRAM Reference.........0.900V*..............: Auto
ICH I/O....................1.500V*..............: Auto
ICH Core...................1.100V*..............: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage.............1.800V*............: 1.920v
DRAM Termination.........0.900V*............: Auto
Channel A Reference......0.900V*............: Auto
Channel B Reference......0.900V*............: Auto


----------



## NoGuru

You have plenty of head room to go to 3.8-4.0.


----------



## chip94

ok....just got a 320GB WD hdd internal. 
At the moment the windows experience index points at my hdd to be damn slow!

should i configure the new 320gb with older one in RAID?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


ok....just got a 320GB WD hdd internal. 
At the moment the windows experience index points at my hdd to be damn slow!

should i configure the new 320gb with older one in RAID?


That won't help as long as it's 5.9. It basically takes an SSD or 3+ FAST mechnical drives to raise that. I was only able to raise it to 6.4 with 3 x 125MB/x hard drives in Raid 0 short stroked to a total of 100GBs. Two of those same drives in Raid 0 didn't budge it. The Windows Experience looks at Access Times as much as throughput so no matter how many mechanical drives you raid together you'll never lower the access times enough to gain much in it. I wouldn't worry about what WEI says about your system as it really doesn't accurately gauge the performance level in any meaningful way.

Plus, WDC drives don't raid that well anyway unless they are the RE drives.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fineyoung*


I really love that Q9400 + EP45-UD3 Combo.
Reaching 3.7 GHz with my Q9400 was (almost) easy and I think I still have some room to go beyond that.

My temps are pretty good (Hottest Core reaches 57-59C on Prime95 Small FFTs 4 hours) 
CPU VCore at 1.3
My RAM voltage is 'only' 1.92

But I haven't seen many Q9400 going higher than 3.8.


You still have quite a bit of room left, conservative volts on the MCH and you haven't touched PLL or references yet.

I smell 4.0.....

PS: This board makes many of the "poor overclocking" chips look good, even the Q8xxx.


----------



## chip94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That won't help as long as it's 5.9. It basically takes an SSD or 3+ FAST mechnical drives to raise that. I was only able to raise it to 6.4 with 3 x 125MB/x hard drives in Raid 0 short stroked to a total of 100GBs. Two of those same drives in Raid 0 didn't budge it. The Windows Experience looks at Access Times as much as throughput so no matter how many mechanical drives you raid together you'll never lower the access times enough to gain much in it. I wouldn't worry about what WEI says about your system as it really doesn't accurately gauge the performance level in any meaningful way.

Plus, WDC drives don't raid that well anyway unless they are the RE drives.


Damn! 
But will i get some performance increase? 
Will i be able to utilize 640GB or only 320?

I'm not too good with RAID stuff....


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you set it up as a Raid 0 you would be able to set it up as a 640gig drive. How much of a performance increase would depend on how fast the old drive is. At best you would get about a 75% increase over the SLOWEST drive in throughput speed. IN theory you could possible end up with slower throughput than the new drive if the old one is slow enough. Without knowing exactly which drives they are and what they bench at it's difficult to tell. Run HDTune on both of them and post the Bench Screen Shots like below and I'll see what I can figure out for you.

I'll warn you that none of the WD Blacks, Blues, or Greens will bench as high as that Samsung F4 did.

And you will need to be more diligent about your backups as Raid 0 (the one that increases speed) is more prone to problems than a stand alone drive is. I may use Raid 0 on a temporary basis for some benching, I would never run it as an every day setup as it just isn't reliable enough for my tastes.


----------



## grishkathefool

Someone told me once that RAID1 is not a backup plan and if you use a RAID0 you better have a good one... (plan, that is)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Definitely correct. With Raid 1 any thing that gets messed up in the original ends up getting messed up in the second drive leaving you with two bad copies. Raid 0 just multiplies your chances of data corruption or loss exponentially.


----------



## NoGuru

I am going to build a 6 drive RAID 0 in a few days with some 80 WD drives.


----------



## BradleyW

In raid 1, whatever information is on the first HDD is reflected onto the second HDD am i correct?


----------



## chip94

what do you think is a good drive these days? I've got the WD blue and its slow i feel....getting another 320 soon....any ideas on which one?

Plus if i connect my HD's on the RAID port...does it affect the speed of the HDD?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13467606*
> what do you think is a good drive these days? I've got the WD blue and its slow i feel....getting another 320 soon....any ideas on which one?
> 
> Plus if i connect my HD's on the RAID port...does it affect the speed of the HDD?


No..

You must have two identical HDDs (for example two 320GB disks) and you need to create a RAID array (for example RAID 0) from onboard RAID controller (a RAID utility)..

Then you need to perform a fresh OS install o that RAID array which will show as a 640GB partition..

After you perform a OS install then you can say that you have RAID,and you will experience superior performance..

CHEERS..


----------



## chip94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13467831*
> No..
> 
> You must have two identical HDDs (for example two 320GB disks) and you need to create a RAID array (for example RAID 0) from onboard RAID controller (a RAID utility)..
> 
> Then you need to perform a fresh OS install o that RAID array which will show as a 640GB partition..
> 
> After you perform a OS install then you can say that you have RAID,and you will experience superior performance..
> 
> CHEERS..


hi kingt,
Yeah i got the point. But as RAID0 can lead to data loss faster....is it really a problem?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13467606*
> what do you think is a good drive these days? I've got the WD blue and its slow i feel....getting another 320 soon....any ideas on which one?
> 
> Plus if i connect my HD's on the RAID port...does it affect the speed of the HDD?


The Blue's are meant to be storage drives, the Green's are meant to be eco-friendly drives, and the Black's are meant to be performance drives. I'd go with Black's if you simply want more speed. However, the Spinpoint F3s are a tad faster and seem to be quieter and run cooler(?). They also tend to be a bit cheaper than the Black's.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


In raid 1, whatever information is on the first HDD is reflected onto the second HDD am i correct?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


what do you think is a good drive these days? I've got the WD blue and its slow i feel....getting another 320 soon....any ideas on which one?

Plus if i connect my HD's on the RAID port...does it affect the speed of the HDD?


The Samsung 320gig F4 is the fastest mechanical 320gig drive on the market. It runs circles around a WD Black or anyone else's 320g.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


No..

You must have two identical HDDs (for example two 320GB disks) and you need to create a RAID array (for example RAID 0) from onboard RAID controller (a RAID utility)..

Then you need to perform a fresh OS install o that RAID array which will show as a 640GB partition..

After you perform a OS install then you can say that you have RAID,and you will experience superior performance..

CHEERS..


Sort of. You can raid any two drives with the same interface together, but you'll only get performance and capacity based on the slowest and smallest of the two. A 320 and a 500 drive in Raid 0 will only be 640 total (320 from each drive) with the remaining 180gigs totally un-accessible. Performance will be app. 160 to 180% of the slowest drive. Just for yucks and grins when I got my 320g F4 I did a raid 0 with it and my old Seagate 320g 7200.10. The Seagate averaged about 65mbs while the Samsung averaged about 125mbs. In raid they averaged about 100, slower than the Samsung by itself. Access time was a tad bit better, but definitely not worth the loss of read/write speeds.

As long as you install the AHCI/Raid drivers while the OS is installed you can clone the single drive to a raid array.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


The Blue's are meant to be storage drives, the Green's are meant to be eco-friendly drives, and the Black's are meant to be performance drives. I'd go with Black's if you simply want more speed. However, the Spinpoint F3s are a tad faster and seem to be quieter and run cooler(?). They also tend to be a bit cheaper than the Black's.


Again, sort of. Blues are meant as storage or economical OS drives.

The Samsung F3's are fast, but not as fast as the 320gig F4. The 320gig F4 is one of the very few mechanical drives that can completely saturate a SATA 1 controller.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Sort of. You can raid any two drives with the same interface together, but you'll only get performance and capacity based on the slowest and smallest of the two. A 320 and a 500 drive in Raid 0 will only be 640 total (320 from each drive) with the remaining 180gigs totally un-accessible. Performance will be app.


papa, I have wondered about this. If you prepped the larger drive by first short stroking it, then the arm wouldn't have to travel to the unused sectors, in theory, that would keep the seek times up, right?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


papa, I have wondered about this. If you prepped the larger drive by first short stroking it, then the arm wouldn't have to travel to the unused sectors, in theory, that would keep the seek times up, right?


Correct. That's why a lot of people are using 2 or 3 Samsung F3 1tb drives in Raid 0 short stroked to about 100 to 200gig as their OS drive. That keeps the data on the fastest part of the platters and shortens the amount of travel the head has to move.


----------



## Sethy666

Im looking to upgrade my OS from Windows 32bit to 64bit to take advantage of increased RAM capacity.

My question is... will this ram kit (see below) be okay to use with my current ram (see sig)?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=13990

Im unable to find any Patriot ram at the same specs - Ideally that would have been the best option.

The Gskills have the same voltage requirements and the same speed.

Would they be okay to use?


----------



## NoGuru

Yes they have been OC'ed to piss and back and running in my main rig for years.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yes they have been OC'ed to piss and back and running in my main rig for years.


Was that in relation to my question or are your replying to someone else?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Again, sort of. Blues are meant as storage or economical OS drives.

The Samsung F3's are fast, but not as fast as the 320gig F4. The 320gig F4 is one of the very few mechanical drives that can completely saturate a SATA 1 controller.


I thought I had read somewhere that the F4's were a slight disappointment performance-wise, which is why I was reluctant to bring them up









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Im looking to upgrade my OS from Windows 32bit to 64bit to take advantage of increased RAM capacity.

My question is... will this ram kit (see below) be okay to use with my current ram (see sig)?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=13990

Im unable to find any Patriot ram at the same specs - Ideally that would have been the best option.

The Gskills have the same voltage requirements and the same speed.

Would they be okay to use?


I would jump on that kit. They're great, lots of people have used them.
NoGuru was responding to you, Sethy


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


~snip~

I would jump on that kit. They're great, lots of people have used them.
NoGuru was responding to you, Sethy










Thanks Dilyn,,, I wasnt sure


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Thanks Dilyn,,, I wasnt sure but it didnt sound like he was referring to me










Yes I can understand the confusion









But definitely get those. *bleeping* AMAZING.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I am going to build a 6 drive RAID 0 in a few days with some 80 WD drives.


I did that recently with a bunch of old 80s, took it down, it kept having errors. One of the drives was wonky.

The RAID stuff: I've run RAIDs forever.

RAID 0: Used to be the fastest way get data, but with SSDs around it's like an old soldier. Each drive you add increases your chances for failure compared to one single drive.

RAID 1: Useful for server machines that can't afford downtime. Still needs to be backed up. I warn people all the time, like others said, that a RAID 1 does NOT protect you against data loss or OS failure.

RAID 5: Speed and redundancy. Useful for showing off in your home server, cooler than RAID 1 and faster as well. If a drive fails you better have one to replace it with, 'cause if another one fails you're screwed.

I prefer cloning to RAID 1. Casper or other programs can clone boot drives, and even if you hose your OS you can boot the other drive. FOr pure storage drives you can use backup software to keep copies of your data on 2 drives and not accidentally delete something.

My setup now in my main rig:

Disk 1: RAID 0 2xSSD, primary boot. Imaged to larger storage drive below.
Disk 2: RAID 0 2x500GB WD blacks, secondary bootable. I've never had a black fail on me, in many many RAID 0 arrays. I use this for the SSD OS Temp folders, and data that doesn't need speed. Games I dont' play much go here too.
Disk 3: Single 1TB WD Green: CLone of 2x500 RAID 0.

No matter what happens, I'm golden. My pics, vids, music and data (and movies) are on a home server with a RAID 5 array, and backed up to external drives I keep at work. My sig rig could handle storage of that data without worry though if I needed to. Maybe I'm paranoid, but I guaranty you I'll never lose any important stuff and my main rig will never be down due to drive failure


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Was that in relation to my question or are your replying to someone else?










In relation to the G.Skills. That's probably the most popular ram on these boards. I regret selling mine when I did and them getting these crappy Kingstons.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I thought I had read somewhere that the F4's were a slight disappointment performance-wise, which is why I was reluctant to bring them up










That's the 2TB F4 as it's only 5400 rpm. The 7200rpm 320gig F4 is a different beast altogether. The 2TB F4 is still a great drive and one of the fastest 5400 rpm drives around, there is definitely a difference between them and the 320. I have one of each and know first hand how they do.


----------



## chip94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Correct. That's why a lot of people are using 2 or 3 Samsung F3 1tb drives in Raid 0 short stroked to about 100 to 200gig as their OS drive. That keeps the data on the fastest part of the platters and shortens the amount of travel the head has to move.



ok...what do you mean by short stroking a drive?!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2thAche*


I did that recently with a bunch of old 80s, took it down, it kept having errors. One of the drives was wonky.

My setup now in my main rig:

Disk 1: RAID 0 2xSSD, primary boot. Imaged to larger storage drive below.
Disk 2: RAID 0 2x500GB WD blacks, secondary bootable. I've never had a black fail on me, in many many RAID 0 arrays. I use this for the SSD OS Temp folders, and data that doesn't need speed. Games I dont' play much go here too.
Disk 3: Single 1TB WD Green: CLone of 2x500 RAID 0.

No matter what happens, I'm golden. My pics, vids, music and data (and movies) are on a home server with a RAID 5 array, and backed up to external drives I keep at work. My sig rig could handle storage of that data without worry though if I needed to. Maybe I'm paranoid, but I guaranty you I'll never lose any important stuff and my main rig will never be down due to drive failure










Yeah I just do it with some benching OS like Tiny7 for the fun of it.

I never realized you could clone the RAID 0 in case that fails. Good idea, I may try that.


----------



## 2thAche

Yep. I still use Casper 4.0, which is "old" but works right out of windows. Also nice about Casper is "smart clone", if you make it a job, it will update the clone instead of copying the entire drive from scratch each time. Saves alot of time, and you can make it a scheduled task.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche;13476397*
> Yep. I still use Casper 4.0, which is "old" but works right out of windows. Also nice about Casper is "smart clone", if you make it a job, it will update the clone instead of copying the entire drive from scratch each time. Saves alot of time, and you can make it a scheduled task.


Cool, I will have to look into that.
RAID is'nt the best way to setup benchmarking OS's but if I can do it and rebuild it fast the advantage is nice to have.


----------



## 2thAche

I use Macrium Reflect for images, and Casper for cloning. Reflect is freeware.

Rebuilding a bare Win 7 clone would be pretty quick and save you alot of time.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13475383*
> ok...what do you mean by short stroking a drive?!


Basically it's making the first partition to only use about 20-30% of the total space available on the drive to keep all of the data on the outer (and faster) area of the platters. Allows for faster data transfers and quicker access times. To get the absolute best performance though, you have to leave the rest of the drive blank or only put rarely accessed files on it you you end up defeating the purpose.


----------



## chip94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13480307*
> Basically it's making the first partition to only use about 20-30% of the total space available on the drive to keep all of the data on the outer (and faster) area of the platters. Allows for faster data transfers and quicker access times. To get the absolute best performance though, you have to leave the rest of the drive blank or only put rarely accessed files on it you you end up defeating the purpose.


thanks. Got it now.


----------



## NoGuru

I need some advice. Just got my X58-OC and setting it up but it can take two 8 pin CPU power cables but I only have one. HX750 Corsair.
A 6 pin PCI-E cable will fit but will that do any damage? Gotta get this right the first time cause this board is very limited.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I need some advice. Just got my X58-OC and setting it up but it can take two 8 pin CPU power cables but I only have one. HX750 Corsair.
A 6 pin PCI-E cable will fit but will that do any damage? Gotta get this right the first time cause this board is very limited.



I don't think that connectors would physically fit as the lock pattern is different..

From an electrical point,YES as far as 12V+ row of cables from PCIE connector fit in to a 12V+ row onto motherboard 8PIN ATX connector..

CHEERS..


----------



## chip94

Is ok to use a .5 multiplier?

eg- 9.5X400 , 8.5X500

in this case, is it better to use 9 or 10 as the multiplier...or keeping it as a decimal is ok?

i heard somewhere that it doesnt go well with the CPU.

thanks.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I don't think that connectors would physically fit as the lock pattern is different..

From an electrical point,YES as far as 12V+ row of cables from PCIE connector fit in to a 12V+ row onto motherboard 8PIN ATX connector..

CHEERS..


Well the PCI-E connecter is an 8 pin but two can drop off and that is the odd size, the 6 pins will fit. I don't think I will try it and I should only draw that much power if I use a 6 core. Thanks King.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


Is ok to use a .5 multiplier?

eg- 9.5X400 , 8.5X500

in this case, is it better to use 9 or 10 as the multiplier...or keeping it as a decimal is ok?

i heard somewhere that it doesnt go well with the CPU.

thanks.


Yeah it's fine to use but all you can do is try it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

First off the connectors shouldn't be interchangable, but sometimes they will fit. The problem is the wiring is different. An 8pin cpu EPS connector has 4 x 12v and and 4 x common while a PCI-E has 3 x 12v and 5 x ground. Plus the 3 12v wires are reversed on the PCI-E cables from the grounds. On the cpu connector the 12v wires are on the clip side while the PCI-E connector has the grounds on the clip side. You could probably swap the wires around to make it work, but you would need to add a 4th 12v wire to the connector and remove a ground.

See this guide for the difference in the 2 connectors.

You would probably be better off getting a 2 molex to 8pin EPS adaptor like this. Just make sure it uses substantial wire such as 18 gauge or larger. A 20 gauge wire won't be able to handle the current well enough.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


First off the connectors shouldn't be interchangable, but sometimes they will fit. * The problem is the wiring is different. An 8pin cpu EPS connector has 4 x 12v and and 4 x common while a PCI-E has 3 x 12v and 5 x ground.* Plus the 3 12v wires are reversed on the PCI-E cables from the grounds. On the cpu connector the 12v wires are on the clip side while the PCI-E connector has the grounds on the clip side. You could probably swap the wires around to make it work, but you would need to add a 4th 12v wire to the connector and remove a ground.


Papa is absolutely spot on there..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well the PCI-E connecter is an 8 pin but two can drop off and that is the odd size, the 6 pins will fit. I don't think I will try it and I should only draw that much power if I use a 6 core. Thanks King.


Maybe Gigabyte made one of 8PIN ATX connectors on the board the same pattern as 6pin PCIE connector..

But yeah not really worth it to kill such a fine mobo..

Congratz man,and I'm looking forward to see your magic there..









CHEERS..


----------



## NoGuru

I will probably grab that molex connector. Thanks guys.
Already booted, super fast BIOS boot. EIST and C1 come disabled....yeah baby!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Already booted, super fast BIOS boot. *EIST and C1 come disabled*....yeah baby!


That's so awesome dude..









CHEERS..


----------



## NoGuru

:d


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Papa is absolutely spot on there..

Maybe Gigabyte made one of 8PIN ATX connectors on the board the same pattern as 6pin PCIE connector..

But yeah not really worth it to kill such a fine mobo..

Congratz man,and I'm looking forward to see your magic there..









CHEERS..


King, if you check out that link i posted you'll see that it's possible to get them to fit. They aren't supposed to, but they are so close to the same shape that they will normally do so. I know that I can plug an 8pin (or 6+2 pin) PCI-E into my UD3P and UD3R. The 8 pin cpu EPS doesn't fit as easily into a PCI-E card though.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


:d















































CHEERS..


----------



## Kishkab

I want to get my CPU up to 4.0GHZ for a stable 24/7 overclock. Should I goto 3.8GHZ first?

CPU = Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650
Motherboard = EP45 UD3L 
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: + 0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.60 GHZ (400*9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100-(IT SAYS AUTO)

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800MV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800MV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0PS
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0PS

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: Says 1066 on the left to the right 800?
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.25000V (Auto)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: (Auto)
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57-(It actually says 1.550V (Auto))
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto-(It actually says 0.805V (Auto))

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: Auto
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: It actually says 0.760V (Auto)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto-(I don't see this anywhere in BIOS)
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50-(It actually says 1.550V (Auto))
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.120-(It says Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.000V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto(I don't see this anywhere in BIOS)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto(I don't see this anywhere in BIOS)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto(I don't see this anywhere in BIOS)

Other Settings:
No-Execute Memory Protect-Enabled
C2/C2E State Support-Disabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)-Enabled
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 (TM2)-Enabled
CPU EIST Function-Enabled
Virtualization Technology-Enabled
HPET Support-Enabled
HPET Mode-32-Bit Mode


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kishkab*


I want to get my CPU up to 4.0GHZ for a stable 24/7 overclock. Should I goto 3.8GHZ first?



First instead of thinking where you want to go, just go to where it will take. Keep increasing the fsb 10 at a time until you can't get it stable. 4.0 should be possible, but not guaranteed. Make the changes in red outlined below.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kishkab*


Code:


Code:


CPU = Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650
Motherboard = EP45 UD3L 
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: + 0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.60 GHZ (400*9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100-(IT SAYS AUTO)

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800MV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800MV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0PS
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0PS

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: Says 1066 on the left to the right 800? [B](Don't worry about this until you get the rest of the OC stable then change to get as close to 1066 as possible)[/B]
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled   [B]Enabled[/B] 
CPU Vcore............................: 1.25000V (Auto) [B]You'll probably need to raise this to be stable.[/B]
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: (Auto)
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57-(It actually says 1.550V (Auto))
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto-(It actually says 0.805V (Auto))

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: Auto
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: It actually says 0.760V (Auto)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto-(I don't see this anywhere in BIOS)
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50-(It actually says 1.550V (Auto))
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.120-(It says Auto)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.000V
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto(I don't see this anywhere in BIOS)
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto(I don't see this anywhere in BIOS)
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto(I don't see this anywhere in BIOS)

Other Settings:
No-Execute Memory Protect-Enabled
C2/C2E State Support-Disabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)-Enabled   [B]Disabled[/B] 
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 (TM2)-Enabled  
CPU EIST Function-Enabled  [B]Disabled[/B] 
Virtualization Technology-Enabled
HPET Support-Enabled
HPET Mode-32-Bit Mode


----------



## grishkathefool

To add to what Papa was saying and answer your memory question:

You are running a 400MHz FSB and using the 2.ooD strap. D is the correct strap chart for 400+FSB, but you might try 2.66D strap. That will give you a 1064MHz RAM speed.


----------



## Kishkab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


First instead of thinking where you want to go, just go to where it will take. Keep increasing the fsb 10 at a time until you can't get it stable. 4.0 should be possible, but not guaranteed. Make the changes in red outlined below.

[/code]


Where do I increase the FSB exactly?Which setting? sorry...Only do 10 at a time then stress test correct? I am only using OCCT right now should I use something else? When? and how much should I raise the VCore? Also is my memory set to 800 or 1066?...I always thought it was running at 1066. Thanks Grishkathefool & PapaSmurf! I think I'll fool around and mess with the memory I guess after I take care of the CPU OC? is that a smart idea?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


To add to what Papa was saying and answer your memory question:

You are running a 400MHz FSB and using the 2.ooD strap. D is the correct strap chart for 400+FSB, but you might try 2.66D strap. That will give you a 1064MHz RAM speed.


That would be fine if that is his end OC, but I wouldn't change it now if he intends to try to OC higher. No sense adding another variable into the mix until the OC is settled. If he would be able to get to 4.0GHz the 2.66 multi would raise the ram to 1182, and I seriously doubt it would run that fast. At 4.0GHz the 2.40 multi would be the appropriate selection.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kishkab*


Where do I increase the FSB exactly?Which setting? sorry...Only do 10 at a time then stress test correct? I am only using OCCT right now should I use something else? When and how much should I raise the VCore? Also is my memory set to 800 or 1066?...I always thought it was set to 1066.


The ram will default to 800 as it requires more than the default 1.8v to run at a higher speed. By defaulting to 800 the system can at least post and get you into the bios to make the changes necessary to run it at 1066. The bios can't be configured to change the Ram Voltage automatically.

The FSB is the CPU Host Frequency. Raise it 10 (say from 400 to 410) then run a stress test of some sort for about 10 to 15 minutes. If it passes, raise it another 10 and stress it again for another 10 to 15 minutes. Repeat as many times as necessary until the stress test fails right away then start tweaking. Raise the vcore a notch or two and/or lower the fsb a notch or two. At that point you can run longer stress tests to verify it's okay.


----------



## Kishkab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The ram will default to 800 as it requires more than the default 1.8v to run at a higher speed. By defaulting to 800 the system can at least post and get you into the bios to make the changes necessary to run it at 1066. The bios can't be configured to change the Ram Voltage automatically.

The FSB is the CPU Host Frequency. Raise it 10 (say from 400 to 410) then run a stress test of some sort for about 10 to 15 minutes. If it passes, raise it another 10 and stress it again for another 10 to 15 minutes. Repeat as many times as necessary until the stress test fails right away then start tweaking. Raise the vcore a notch or two and/or lower the fsb a notch or two. At that point you can run longer stress tests to verify it's okay.


So do not mess or change the Memory settings as of yet correct? we can do that later after I know everything is stable? When you say a notch or two up it 1 or two voltage timings correct? Why would I want to lower the FSB? Also should I set optimized defaults in BIOS or just work from the BIOS that is currently set? Do you recommended upping the VCore 1 or 2?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes, leave the ram alone until the rest is sorted out.

Yes, by notches I refer to one or two voltage settings at a time.

If you keep raising the fsb in increments of 10 you will hit a point where it either won't post at all, won't boot into Windows, or will crash fairly quickly. So, for example, 420 might work, but 430 doesn't. You might not be able to tweak the voltages and other settings enough at 430 to get it stable so you might need to back the fsb back to somewhere between the 420 that was stable and the 430 that wasn't.

And with a Q9650 1.4vcore is about the limit you would want to use 24/7. For a benching session you could go higher as long as you have good cooling, but 1.4 tends to be about as high as one would go safely and expect the cpu to last.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


:d


Hot damn


----------



## chip94

I dropped my multiplier so that I could find out how far my fsb would go... But after 410, no matter how many volts I push(including FSB term), it isn't helping! I've seen people with 450 on a ep45!
Help!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13486630*
> I dropped my multiplier so that I could find out how far my fsb would go... But after 410, no matter how many volts I push(including FSB term), it isn't helping! I've seen people with 450 on a ep45!
> Help!


It could be two things:

1. A FSB wall of CPU (there's nothing you can do about it)

2. Too high RAM frequency (solution: run RAM at the lowest speed possible for that FSB)

CHEERS..


----------



## 10acjed

This is what I used to get to 4.0 on my 9550...

Code:



Code:


Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 50
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 100

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 942
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 4
tWTR.................................: 4
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 64
tRTP.................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.350
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.34
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: 0.876
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.10
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Other Settings:
No-Execute Memory Protect-Enabled
C2/C2E State Support-Disabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)-Disabled 
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 (TM2)-Enabled  
CPU EIST Function-Disabled 
Virtualization Technology-Enabled


----------



## chip94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13486836*
> It could be two things:
> 
> 1. A FSB wall of CPU (there's nothing you can do about it)
> 
> 2. Too high RAM frequency (solution: run RAM at the lowest speed possible for that FSB)
> 
> CHEERS..


Does the E7500 have such a low FSB wall?! (general)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13487920*
> Does the E7500 have such a low FSB wall?! (general)


It's possible. Can you post a CPU-Z validation? I am not familiar with that chip and would like to look at some of its specs.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13487971*
> It's possible. Can you post a CPU-Z validation? I am not familiar with that chip and would like to look at some of its specs.


Hey NoG...Remember crashdummy35? He had an E 7400 and it was a bad overclocker. He never could get a decent 4.0 Ghz. They all seem to run out of gas fairly quickly


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13488089*
> Hey NoG...Remember crashdummy35? He had an E 7400 and it was a bad overclocker. He never could get a decent 4.0 Ghz. They all seem to run out of gas fairly quickly


Yeah, that is what I was thinking. I knew I hadn't benched that series for a reason but we can get chip to 4 GHz that would be great.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The E7500's in the 4gig club seem to be using 1.375 to 1.5 vcore and only one of them has a fsb over 400. Don't know how much that helps.


----------



## chip94

I totally agree with you guys. In the 4ghz club almost all the e7500's are running below 400Mhz FSB. And the ones running near 4ghz have a vcore of 1.42-.15v .
I got this chip because it was dirt cheap at that time. I might just run this at 4ghz 1.44vcore and then eventually replace it when it dies. But i'm a bit scared about not getting a quad later on as LGA775 is almost out.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


I totally agree with you guys. In the 4ghz club almost all the e7500's are running below 400Mhz FSB. And the ones running near 4ghz have a vcore of 1.42-.15v .
I got this chip because it was dirt cheap at that time. I might just run this at 4ghz 1.44vcore and then eventually replace it when it dies. But i'm a bit scared about not getting a quad later on as LGA775 is almost out.


When you think about it, 4GHz is just a number







You won't feel a difference going from 3.9GHz to 4GHz









If you can get a Q9550/Q9650 E0 cheap, then go for it. If not, save money for a bigger upgrade later on.


----------



## Kishkab

I'm about to make the changes to the BIOS should I use another stress test program on my CPU besides OCCT?


----------



## Kishkab

Also I have another question, what's the safe MAX temp I should ever bring my CPU to? Like the Max temp I should ever see it at before dropping down the Overclock? I was just running Dragon Age:Origins and my thermal temps on 4 cores MAX in the program Hardware Monitor on my 3.6GHZ Overclock were 53C, 47C, 51C, and 50C is this normal for this OC and for my Nirvana CPU cooler I have or is it a bit high? I have a Antec 1200 Case.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kishkab;13498413*
> Also I have another question, what's the safe MAX temp I should ever bring my CPU to? Like the Max temp I should ever see it at before dropping down the Overclock? I was just running Dragon Age:Origins and my thermal temps on 4 cores MAX in the program Hardware Monitor on my 3.6GHZ Overclock were 53C, 47C, 51C, and 50C is this normal for this OC and for my Nirvana CPU cooler I have or is it a bit high? I have a Antec 1200 Case.


Those temps are fine..









For "safe" 24/7 usage:

*Keep your core temperatures under 75C at all time..*

*Keep your Vcore under 1.40V (LOAD) at all time..*

CHEERS..


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kishkab;13498413*
> Also I have another question, what's the safe MAX temp I should ever bring my CPU to? Like the Max temp I should ever see it at before dropping down the Overclock? I was just running Dragon Age:Origins and my thermal temps on 4 cores MAX in the program Hardware Monitor on my 3.6GHZ Overclock were 53C, 47C, 51C, and 50C is this normal for this OC and for my Nirvana CPU cooler I have or is it a bit high? I have a Antec 1200 Case.


Those temps are normal..

If your CPU cooler is hooked up to a fan header on the board be sure to disable speedfan in your bios so it runs the fan at 100%...

The temps & voltage above are the correct max limits


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13499628*
> The temps & voltage above are the correct max limits


Well, 1.45 is Intel's spec limits but I consider that conservative

I do think Kings setting are good safe guidelines.


----------



## Zippit

Hey guys!

I'm back(ish). Did you mis me?








I had some computer problems earlier on and I flash my BIOS, removing my OC...







Since I've been out of the game for a while can you guys help me? I'm already at 3.4Ghz with 1v vcore.

I want to get it back at atleased 4Ghz or my old 4.4Ghz.


----------



## grishkathefool

HEY Zip! Long time! Does this mean Bladedancer will continue?


----------



## Rowey

Big help here guys for a small problem. It's the newbiest thing ever, but i can figure out which pins are which? ive found the front USB connection need to find the reset, power, hdd led and cpu led and whatever is left. got some pictures if you guys could just point them out to me that would be great thanks








Also: the HD audio connection is in the most annoying spot ever!!









quick replies please, want to get my rig back up and running


----------



## grishkathefool

I am assuming that you don't have the book that came with the mobo?

If you look real closely, they printed the header connections on the board, just below the header.

But here is an attached layout for you, courtesy of the link below.

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList...p45-ud3p_e.pdf


----------



## Kishkab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Those temps are fine..









For "safe" 24/7 usage:

*Keep your core temperatures under 75C at all time..*

*Keep your Vcore under 1.40V (LOAD) at all time..*

CHEERS..


Oh ok for some reason my friend told me nothing over 65C anything after that is not safe but i'll take your word for it!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Hey guys!

I'm back(ish). Did you mis me?








I had some computer problems earlier on and I flash my BIOS, removing my OC...







Since I've been out of the game for a while can you guys help me? I'm already at 3.4Ghz with 1v vcore.

I want to get it back at atleased 4Ghz or my old 4.4Ghz.










Wow, haven't seen you in over a year. Good to have you back.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kishkab*


Oh ok for some reason my friend told me nothing over 65C anything after that is not safe but i'll take your word for it!










Nah... Intel Spec lists it as 72c. But when you consider they set the Tjmax to 100c, thats the tempeture the cpu will force itself to lower the multiplier and voltage to prevent damage from overheating...

Now if the cpu was going to be damaged at say 75c, I would think Intel would lower the Tjmax and thermal shutdown....

But to me safe, try and stay under 70c. Unless your real unlucky, or have a warm room you should have a problem. 9550/9650's tend to hit 4.0 without getting too hot..

I go with 1.40 as a safe voltage limit because of vcc overshoot... But I doubt you will need much past 1.35 - 1.375v for 4.0


----------



## Kishkab

Hrmm ok for now I'll stay under 70C? well u said before 75C? I guess 70C is your opinion as safe? Also should I use another program besides OCCT? to stress test my CPU? or is it just fine that I'm just using OCCT?


----------



## chip94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kishkab*


Hrmm ok for now I'll stay under 70C? well u said before 75C? I guess 70C is your opinion as safe? Also should I use another program besides OCCT? to stress test my CPU? or is it just fine that I'm just using OCCT?


OCCT is perfect. You can otherwise use PRIME95 or even Intel Burn test.


----------



## chip94

Whats the usual SATA II transfer rates on the EP45? i just get about 30-35mb/s. it that ok?
Does increasing the FSB increase the transfer rate?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I am assuming that you don't have the book that came with the mobo?

If you look real closely, they printed the header connections on the board, just below the header.

But here is an attached layout for you, courtesy of the link below.

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList...p45-ud3p_e.pdf


Thanks, helped a bunch. I brought the board second hand without the manual or box so i didn't know where to look really. But thanks again, you were a life saver!









Just booted all up, current bios is F4, would F10 be the best flash or are previous bios'es better? thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


Whats the usual SATA II transfer rates on the EP45? i just get about 30-35mb/s. it that ok?
Does increasing the FSB increase the transfer rate?


Depends more on the hard drive than the board. 30-35 seems awful slow to me though. I get that fast on USB External drives. Run HD Tune and post a SS of the Benchmark and the Health screens. Click on the Floppy Disk Icon to save a SS.

A 320gig WD Blue or Black made in the past year should be around 80-100 dropping down to about 60 at the minimum. Average of about 75-85.

And no, increasing the FSB will not increase SATA speeds.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Thanks, helped a bunch. I brought the board second hand without the manual or box so i didn't know where to look really. But thanks again, you were a life saver!









Just booted all up, current bios is F4, would F10 be the best flash or are previous bios'es better? thanks


Whenever you pick up a used motherboard that doesn't have the manual always go to the manufacturer's support site to download it. It will have all of the information you need to get it installed and up and running.

I would definitely update it to a more current one. F9 seems to be rather popular for OCing from what I remember.


----------



## chip94

ok papa...will do that.
And does a CPU require less vcore to run at the same frequency when its multiplier is reduced?

for example,
suppose for 11X364 require 1.4v
will 9X445 require 1.4v only or lesser than 1.4?

plus here is a link i found of an e7500 at 4ghz with a very low vcore
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/25...re-e7500-elite

I doubt if my CPU has hit a wall because of the 500Mhz FSB they are running it at.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's quite possible that 9x445 could require a notch or two more vcore than 11x364. It doesn't happen all the time, but it does on occasion. That has to do with the higher fsb putting more stress on the chipset which in turn can cause it to require more voltage to hit the same OC. While an AMD system would respond with better performance with the higher fsb, an Intel system doesn't nearly as much so it isn't worth it except to allow the ram to run closer to it's rated speed.

And you can't go by that link's results for several reasons. First, that isn't your CPU. It's the same line and model, but it isn't the cpu you have in your hand. Second, that's on a DFI board. Remember, just like all cpus of a specific model might not OC to the same total OC, some won't be able to OC to the same FSB. Third it's on Tom's Hardware, so it's validity automatically comes into question. They don't have a good reputation for being truthful over there.

As an example, I had an E4300 that simply would not run at a fsb of 400 no matter what we did to it or what motherboard we installed it on. A friend with an E4300 that was made at the same time as mine would do 458 fsb on his boards as well as mine, while mine would top out at 391 on his boards. It's been a few years so I can't remember the exact fsb, but you get the idea. Found the thread I created when I had the problem and 391 was the highest fsb it would go.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


Whats the usual SATA II transfer rates on the EP45? i just get about 30-35mb/s. it that ok?
Does increasing the FSB increase the transfer rate?


Man, I am used to seeing Reads around 70 - 90 MB/s and Writes as low as 12MB/s, but averaging somewhere near 27MB/s.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Thanks, helped a bunch. I brought the board second hand without the manual or box so i didn't know where to look really. But thanks again, you were a life saver!









Just booted all up, current bios is F4, would F10 be the best flash or are previous bios'es better? thanks


You are most welcome, bro.

I had the several Stable over clocks with F9, but when I flashed to F10, I had to rework some of them. Either are fine, though.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Man, I am used to seeing Reads around 70 - 90 MB/s and Writes as low as 12MB/s, but averaging somewhere near 27MB/s.


This is my 2 year old laptop WD Blue 250gig. A Desktop version would be at least as fast if not faster, especially the access times. And 320 gig drives should be even faster than 250s due to the platter.

30mbs tells me that either the drive is defective, very old, or has a lot of file corruption. I have 10 year old IDE drives that average more than 40MBs.


----------



## dennyb

I copied a movie last night from one sata drive to another and I got about 95Mb/s


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13505727*
> I copied a movie last night from one sata drive to another and I got about 95Mb/s


I guess I was thinking about backing stuff up on my USB 2.0 External. I just did a little SATA 3GB to SATA 3GB experiment and now stand corrected.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13506943*
> I guess I was thinking about backing stuff up on my USB 2.0 External. I just did a little SATA 3GB to SATA 3GB experiment and now stand corrected.


Right, USB is very limited for data transfer


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13501139*
> HEY Zip! Long time! Does this mean Bladedancer will continue?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13503000*
> Wow, haven't seen you in over a year. Good to have you back.


Haha, people actually remember me!

Anyways... I've run in some trouble... no matter what voltage I change I cant get over 400FPB.... what gives?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zippit;13507854*
> Haha, people actually remember me!
> 
> Anyways... I've run in some trouble... no matter what voltage I change I cant get over 400FPB.... what gives?


Post your settings so we can see what gives.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Right, USB is very limited for data transfer










Story of my woes... I hope SSD prices come down a little.. At least the gen 1 ones so I can get a nice storage drive...

I'll do some multi tasking when encoding and editing videos and if two of them end up meeting up at write time it turns into a snail race.....

hoping to grab a SSD for my OS soon and RAID0 my 2 500's to help the Read/Write times...


----------



## Rowey

So i want to flash the bios on my newly installed UD3P from F4 to F10, but i cant. All Q-flash detects is Floppy :A? but i haven't even got a floppy installed and i turned the floppy thing of in bios, Q-flash dosen't even detect my HDD's let alone my usb, any help?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Haha, people actually remember me!


Yep, I remember you. You taught me how to flash nVidia BIOSes in Windows.









Welcome back


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


So i want to flash the bios on my newly installed UD3P from F4 to F10, but i cant. All Q-flash detects is Floppy :A? but i haven't even got a floppy installed and i turned the floppy thing of in bios, Q-flash dosen't even detect my HDD's let alone my usb, any help?


If you have a USB drive you can flash it from that by creating a FAT32 boot drive and putting the BIOS on that. Here is a guide to do that http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte...ash-guide.html


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


So i want to flash the bios on my newly installed UD3P from F4 to F10, but i cant. All Q-flash detects is Floppy :A? but i haven't even got a floppy installed and i turned the floppy thing of in bios, Q-flash dosen't even detect my HDD's let alone my usb, any help?


Did you enable Legacy USB?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Did you enable Legacy USB?


Yep, still nothing. Followed the guide the above poster linked me to. But still njo luck, its very weird. There must be a way around it

EDIT: anyway to clear CMOS without removing the battery? they put it spot on underneath the pci-e lane. Plonkers


----------



## PapaSmurf

You can try by unplugging the PSU from the wall, holding down the Power On Button for 30 seconds to drain the system, then put the clear cmos jumper on for a couple of minutes. It isn't always as thorough as when you remove the battery, it might get the job done for you.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


So i want to flash the bios on my newly installed UD3P from F4 to F10, but i cant. All Q-flash detects is Floppy :A? but i haven't even got a floppy installed and i turned the floppy thing of in bios, Q-flash dosen't even detect my HDD's let alone my usb, any help?


Why don't you do it in Windows using Winflash ? You shouldn't have any problems booting the rig using the F4 Bios.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpi2007*


Why don't you do it in Windows using Winflash ? You shouldn't have any problems booting the rig using the F4 Bios.


Because flashing a bios from Windows is one of the dumbest things a computer user can do. It isn't reliable enough and way too often freezes during the flash leaving one with a system that will no longer boot requiring an expensive repair on a motherboard with the bios chip soldered on like a Gigabyte board.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Because flashing a bios from Windows is one of the dumbest things a computer user can do. It isn't reliable enough and way too often freezes during the flash leaving one with a system that will no longer boot requiring an expensive repair on a motherboard with the bios chip soldered on like a Gigabyte board.


I'm sorry to say, but your statement is grossly unqualified. You haven't done it lately, have you ?

I have updated my rigs using Winflash for a couple of years now, and have had ZERO problems. Started doing it with an MSI board back in the Pentium 4 Socket 478 days, then on an AsRock 775 Dual VSTA, then on a Gigabyte P31-S3G, now on my sig rig, and also on my Media Center's Gigabyte EP43-DS3.

Just make sure you're not running any other programs, turn off the Ethernet connection (or any other Internet connection for that matter), along with Anti-virus / Internet Security programs and firewall software. If you follow the basic safety guidelines you should be fine.

Besides, this board has DUAL BIOS, what is the problem ? In the RARE occasion it goes wrong, you didn't brick the board, the backup BIOS will copy the factory BIOS into the corrupted BIOS.

From Gigabyte's EP45-U3P page:

Quote:



DualBIOS™ - Patented Dual Hardware BIOS Protection 
DualBIOS™ is a GIGABYTE patented technology that automatically recovers BIOS data when main BIOS has crashed or failed. Featuring 2 physical BIOS ROMs integrated onboard, GIGABYTE DualBIOS™ allows quick and seamless recovery from BIOS damage or failure due to viruses or improper BIOS updating.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You are darn tootin I haven't done it lately. I'm smart enough to know not to. I've spent way too much time trying to fix motherboards where someone made that mistake and hate doing it. For every person like you that I see post that they haven't had a problem flashing a bios from within Windows I run across a dozen or more who have had problems.

The dual bios doesn't always protect you in such a case. I know. I've run into it more than once, especially on GB boards. In fact, the chances of it protecting you in this case is somewhere between slim and none.

Read the first post of this thread and it warns people NOT to use @Bios which is Gigabyte's WinFlash utility. Check with ANY Bios expert and they will ALL tell you to never flash a bios from within Windows. lsdmeasap who has direct contact with Gigabyte will tell you the same thing. Between all of that information and my own personal experience I feel quite confident in saying only a fool would flash a bios from within Windows, and while I may be a lot of things, a fool I am not.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You are darn tootin I haven't done it lately. I'm smart enough to know not to. I've spent way too much time trying to fix motherboards where someone made that mistake and hate doing it. For every person like you that I see post that they haven't had a problem flashing a bios from within Windows I run across a dozen or more who have had problems.

The dual bios doesn't always protect you in such a case. I know. I've run into it more than once, especially on GB boards. In fact, the chances of it protecting you in this case is somewhere between slim and none.

Read the first post of this thread and it warns people NOT to use @Bios which is Gigabyte's WinFlash utility. Check with ANY Bios expert and they will ALL tell you to never flash a bios from within Windows. lsdmeasap who has direct contact with Gigabyte will tell you the same thing. Between all of that information and my own personal experience I feel quite confident in saying only a fool would flash a bios from within Windows, and while I may be a lot of things, a fool I am not.



Have you asked those people you ran into if they actually followed the safety guidelines before attempting to flash the board ? They probably think they can do it as if it was a normal program that warns people to not be running any other program while installing. That is the problem. It's the user behind the keyboard that is the problem.

If failure rates while following guidelines were so high, Gigabyte would be fools to even have the Winflash software available; they would probably just tell people to never even attempt using it. Besides, it's a general rule that you will hear a lot more people that have problems than people that are happy with it. People who have no problems just don't go around creating posts "just to say I had sucess".


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes I have asked them about it. For the most part they did it right after a reboot of Windows so there wasn't a bunch of stuff open. The Windows flash utilities simply aren't reliable enough to use. That's why they aren't recommended.


----------



## NoGuru

I have heard of many horror story's from flashing in Windows, enough to know that I will learn from others mistakes.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13516752*
> Yes I have asked them about it. For the most part they did it right after a reboot of Windows so there wasn't a bunch of stuff open. The Windows flash utilities simply aren't reliable enough to use. That's why they aren't recommended.


Hahaha, figures. That is not really the same AT ALL as what I told you and constitutes the general guidelines.

After a reboot, a normal user will have the Windows Firewall turned on, or a whole Internet Security package loading at start-up, plus the Ethernet /Internet connection will also be started during system start-up.

You should have all those turned off. Doing it after a reboot does not turn these off miraculously.

Ask them again if they did this. Your number of "fool" users will go up instantaneously. I'm sorry, but I'm not one of them, I follow the guidelines. Sure, there is a risk of interference with something else. Sure, it's an added risk over doing it in DOS mode. Sure it is, I'm not denying it. But it's minimal. It's a bit more than the risk of your PC getting bricked on a DOS flash because you didn't have a UPS when the power went out during the flash, sure it is, but it's minimal.

If it was a widespread problem Gigabyte wouldn't even put the software on their site, after all these years of experience. That would be too many problems for little gain. After all, this kind of software has been around for more years than I can remember. Oh, add another board: AsRock 945 chipset based to the ones I've already flashed from Windows, without a problem. I've flashed boards using Windows XP, Vista (this last board), and Windows 7. Heck, I even flashed a board using Windows 7 Beta! Trust me, they were not following the guidelines.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't care how much you disable from Windows, flashing a bios from it is NOT recommended by ANYONE who know what they are talking about. You can spout all of the claims you want, but it's nothing but useless drivel and does nothing to change the facts. I've been doing this far too long to ever concede on this point. I've probably been doing this longer than you've been alive. I know people who actually write bios files and have used eprom burners to program bios chips that have been screwed up by users who have been foolish enough to listen to the claims of a VERY FEW people who don't have enough computer experience to know better.

And if it was so safe why do Award, Phoenix, and AMI continue to state that flashing from a self booting dos disk is the recommended way to flash a bios. If it was as safe as you claim, they would recommend the use of the Windows Flash Utility, but they don't. That should tell you something.

You might as well give it up as you will NEVER be able to convince any truly experienced and knowledgeable computer user that it's safe to flash from Windows. It simply isn't going to happen.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13517384*
> I don't care how much you disable from Windows, flashing a bios from it is NOT recommended by ANYONE who know what they are talking about. You can spout all of the claims you want, but it's nothing but useless drivel and does nothing to change the facts. I've been doing this far too long to ever concede on this point. I've probably been doing this longer than you've been alive. I know people who actually write bios files and have used eprom burners to program bios chips that have been screwed up by users who have been foolish enough to listen to the claims of a VERY FEW people who don't have enough computer experience to know better.
> 
> And if it was so safe why do Award, Phoenix, and AMI continue to state that flashing from a self booting dos disk is the recommended way to flash a bios. If it was as safe as you claim, they would recommend the use of the Windows Flash Utility, but they don't. That should tell you something.
> 
> You might as well give it up as you will NEVER be able to convince any truly experienced and knowledgeable computer user that it's safe to flash from Windows. It simply isn't going to happen.










AMEN


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13517384*
> I don't care how much you disable from Windows, flashing a bios from it is NOT recommended by ANYONE who know what they are talking about. You can spout all of the claims you want, but it's nothing but useless drivel and does nothing to change the facts. I've been doing this far too long to ever concede on this point. I've probably been doing this longer than you've been alive. I know people who actually write bios files and have used eprom burners to program bios chips that have been screwed up by users who have been foolish enough to listen to the claims of a VERY FEW people who don't have enough computer experience to know better.
> 
> And if it was so safe why do Award, Phoenix, and AMI continue to state that flashing from a self booting dos disk is the recommended way to flash a bios. If it was as safe as you claim, they would recommend the use of the Windows Flash Utility, but they don't. That should tell you something.
> 
> You might as well give it up as you will NEVER be able to convince any truly experienced and knowledgeable computer user that it's safe to flash from Windows. It simply isn't going to happen.


Let's get a few points straight:

1. I'm NOT recommending you to flash a BIOS from Windows, I was telling a user who wasn't able to do it from DOS to try it from Windows. It's not that flashing from Windows is a certain brick. You jumped to conclusions too fast.

2. This whole argument began because you started insulting people saying they were dumb and fools by doing it in Windows. I just counter-argumented. When you say I'm recommending flashing from Windows, you're making a big jump to a wrong conclusion. I said I did it many times and never had a problem with it. I've said motherboard makers, who ALSO have experts on BIOS'es working for them, still have those utilities available to the consumer after all these years. They are a business. If it was denting their image or profits because of RMA's, they would have removed them by now. I've also worked on a Mac, yet I don't recommend it to anyone. Now if you ask me if it works, I'll say yes. And if it is safe ? As long as you follow the guidelines, you'll be fine.

3. You can never say that unsuccessful BIOS flashes constitutes any significant number. I dare you dig up those numbers.

You told me to read the first post. The OP stated this interesting thought on the first post:
Quote:


> I have seen many Boards killed (IE: Bricked, that is your motherboard is now a brick and you will have to RMA your board) by using @BIOS. *I would guess* that more then 90% of RMA's due to a bad flash, were because of @BIOS alone.


"I would guess" is as reliable as Semiaccurate saying it knows what kind of CPU Intel will be making in 10 years. He does not even state if RMA's due to bad flashes constitute any significant number.

If what you were saying had any relation to the MAJORITY of successful BIOS flashes around the world, any respectable motherboard manufacturer would simply remove those utilities from their site and obviously recommend against using them. You failed to explain why motherboard makers, who also know a thing or two about BIOS'es, especially when it comes to dealing with the financial loss of RMA's, still haven't done that.

4. Just because people come to you with that kind of problem means that you are a guy who fixes problems. Besides, you didn't answer the question: did your troubled users turn off the software as the guidelines state or not ? Simply rebooting is not nearly enough.

Now don't make up a reality judging by your personal experience. People don't come to you or anybody else for that matter (applies to everybody else you know who also fixes screwups), to cherish the fact they successfully updated the BIOS from Windows. Therefore, you have no idea of the numbers you are talking about. If you do, please share, and I'll stand corrected;

5. I'm obviously not trying to convince you of anything, because you obviously have your personal experience, which is the exact opposite of mine.

6. The fact
Quote:


> Award, Phoenix, and AMI continue to state that flashing from a self booting dos disk is the recommended way to flash a bios


is because it is the safest way to do it. I already acknowledged that. The day it becomes impossible to do it like that, they'll change the recommendation. But it's obvious that if it is the safest way to do it, then they will recommend it.

That is not to say you'll brick your PC if you use Windows. Everybody knows this is a question of common sense - *recommending doing it in DOS minimizes the probability a user won't follow the guidelines to doing it right in Windows*.

It's like warnings on paper coffee cups saying the coffee is hot. Some people are just stupid and just don't follow the guidelines and/or common sense.

7.
Quote:


> I've probably been doing this longer than you've been alive.


This line of argument is what I've read throughout this discussion and the first post I've quoted above. You speak based on personal experience and belief, and not concrete, global facts. I'm 31 years old. Now that you have the fact, there goes your probability.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Well based on you're being 31 years old tells me that I have indeed been doing this longer than you have been alive. I was working with, building (from scratch when we actually soldered the components onto the boards, wound our own coils, built our own power supplies, etc), and repairing computers back in the mid 70's.

And yes, many of them DID disable the processes, apps, etc. in Windows prior to attempting to flash their bios. Do I have an accurate count of how many, no. But why go to all of that trouble knowing that you still aren't going to be as safe as booting to a self booting dos disk of some sort to flash the bios. It doesn't matter if you disable EVERYTHING POSSIBLE in Windows, it still isn't safe enough or reliable enough as there is just too much junk left running that one can NOT turn off or disable that can screw up a bios flash. Resorting to a Window Flash is nothing but an attempt to deal with the SYMPTOM, not the problem. If the system won't boot to a self booting floppy, cd, o USB thumb drive then there is a problem that needs to be addressed and corrected PRIOR to flashing the bios. I'm sorry if you aren't capable of understanding that. If there is a hardware problem preventing a flash from a self booting disk then any attempt to flash from withing Windows is even more risky and should be avoided like the plague.

But this is senseless. You obviously have your own incorrect idea about how safe it is and if you want to do it fine. I just feel it's wrong to suggest that others do it knowing how dangerous it is. Add to that it appears that you simply want to argue instead of listen to reason. You can't produce any statistics to back up any of your statements because there are none. So go ahead and do whatever the heck you want as I'm not to waste my time with you any longer. I'll use my time helping people who need it, appreciate it, and want to do things correctly instead of doing things wrong. I'm tired of this and have better things to do that deal with this any longer.

*END OF DISCUSSION.*


----------



## 2thAche

It's pretty easy to make a bootable USB to flash BIOS with.


----------



## turrican9

I've been flashing bioses from Windows, countless times (Probably 100+ times! Or more!) for many years now.. As long as you know your computer is stable, all should be fine.

However, I now find it better and more safe to flash from within the bios flash utility.

Even though I've flashed so many bioses from Windows, I wouldn't recommend it to all other people. There are many people in these forums who don't even know if their systems are stable or not.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13518777*
> Well based on you're being 31 years old tells me that I have indeed been doing this longer than you have been alive. I was working with, building (from scratch when we actually soldered the components onto the boards, wound our own coils, built our own power supplies, etc), and repairing computers back in the mid 70's.


Back in 1980 Windows did not even exist, nor was a PC user able to flash a BIOS at all. Now you went detailing your initial statement with something completely different. That's ok, but that was not what we were talking about, as you will certainly acknowledge.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13518777*
> And yes, many of them DID disable the processes, apps, etc. in Windows prior to attempting to flash their bios. Do I have an accurate count of how many, no. But why go to all of that trouble knowing that you still aren't going to be as safe as booting to a self booting dos disk of some sort to flash the bios. It doesn't matter if you disable EVERYTHING POSSIBLE in Windows, it still isn't safe enough or reliable enough as there is just too much junk left running that one can NOT turn off or disable that can screw up a bios flash. Resorting to a Window Flash is nothing but an attempt to deal with the SYMPTOM, not the problem. If the system won't boot to a self booting floppy, cd, o USB thumb drive then there is a problem that needs to be addressed and corrected PRIOR to flashing the bios. I'm sorry if you aren't capable of understanding that. If there is a hardware problem preventing a flash from a self booting disk then any attempt to flash from withing Windows is even more risky and should be avoided like the plague.


I already said I agreed with you as to DOS based flashing being the safest, what is your problem ? Can't you read besides the rest I wrote ? Besides, he does not have a floppy, and CD based flashing needs a bootable CD and Windows alone doesn't make bootable CD's (needs extra software), and thumb drives don't always work. And again you are jumping to conclusions when you say that it is even more risky to try a Windows flash if there is a hardware problem (which may not even be the case) preventing it from doing the original way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13518777*
> But this is senseless. You obviously have your own incorrect idea about how safe it is and if you want to do it fine. I just feel it's wrong to suggest that others do it knowing how dangerous it is. Add to that it appears that you simply want to argue instead of listen to reason. You can't produce any statistics to back up any of your statements because there are none. So go ahead and do whatever the heck you want as I'm not to waste my time with you any longer. I'll use my time helping people who need it, appreciate it, and want to do things correctly instead of doing things wrong. I'm tired of this and have better things to do that deal with this any longer.
> 
> *END OF DISCUSSION.*


Again, I did not say doing it in Windows is safer than in DOS, quite the opposite. If you just want to have the last word, fine, be my guest, but you are not really arguing anything at the moment. I didn't suggest everybody do it like I do. I just suggested this guy do it, and stated that I have personally done it many times using Gigabyte boards, including one that is very similar to his, so as a last resort, he could try that venue.

And when you say I can't produce any statistics to back up my statements, neither can you LOL. How about that ? What I can state is the obvious. Windows based BIOS flashing is supported by reputed motherboard manufacturers, who have over the years supported this kind of software. Is it better than DOS based flashing ? NO! Is it crap ? NO! Otherwise they would have removed it. Has there been a massive spread of disgruntled users with bricked boards because of Windows based BIOS flashes ? Show me! For much less companies have removed stuff from the market.

*You obviously have no numbers to counteract this. Because when things go right, there are no numbers. When things go wrong there should be. Where are they ?*

As a last note, it's always nice when people resort to making a point by using supersized capital bold letters.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I never stated that you said flashing from Windows was safer. You came up with that idea from right out of the blue.

I never stated that one could flash a bios from within Windows in 1980. Heck, in 1980 you didn't flash a bios without an eprom burner. Once again you came up with that all on your own. I only stated how long I had been working with, building, and repairing computers.

As far as numbers go I found one of my logs from 2009. In that year I had 137 Toshiba Laptops alone that were brought in to me to have their bios repaired after the owners tried to flash their bios using Windows. Not a single one was brought in that had a bad flash from a self booting dos disk. Funny how the instructions included with the flash utility emphatically stated that the correct and recommended procedure was to create a self booting disk (either CD, USB, or Floppy) to flash from and that the Windows flash should only be attempted in an emergency. That kinda sums that up right there. I don't feel like going through the rest of my invoices, logs, work orders, etc. to find out how many more there were in other years, but you get the idea. I did have two desktops that were brought to me with bad flashes done from a self booting USB stick. Both owners admitted that their systems were highly overclocked which is more than likely why the flash went bad.

I never stated he had a floppy or a CD/DVD drive, but he does have a USB stick. I mentioned all three for other people who read the post. I don't want to mislead them into thinking that they should only use a USB flash drive. That's why I mentioned all three.

And yes I did read all of your posts, something it appears you didn't as you have continually made reference to statements that I never made.

For what it's worth, I read some of your posts in the AS5 thread and from what I can tell you made some very good points (most of which I fully agree with) so I know you are computer knowledgeable. I just question your judgment the way you have continued to harp on this subject when you know you aren't going to convince anyone of your views and made attempts to make it seem like I made statements I did not make

Now can we drop this and get on with life. This is getting to be annoying, unproductive, and monotonous.


----------



## Kishkab

Hey everyone! so I made the changed to the BIOS upped the CPU VCore 2 notches from 1.25000V to 1.26250V. Now I ran OCCT for 15 minutes but when I stopped the test it did not tell me if my CPU was stable were does it say and tell you that? Did it not tell me because I cancelled the test? So since I raised my VCore 2 notches up to 1.26250V, should I raise my CPU VCore up again since I'll be going to 420 now? I'm at 410 right now which is 3.69GHZ.

I disabled CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E), and CPU EIST Function. Load Line Calibration is enabled now. When KingT said keep my Vcore under 1.40V (LOAD) at all times...what does he mean by that? I can only change the Vcore when I'm in BIOS though right?.

Oh ya lastly for some reason even though I changed the Vcore to 1.26250V it still says in PC Health Status the Vcore is reading 1.252(The default auto voltage) around...why???


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kishkab*


Hey everyone! so I made the changed to the BIOS upped the CPU VCore 2 notches from 1.25000V to 1.26250V. Now I ran OCCT for 15 minutes but when I stopped the test it did not tell me if my CPU was stable were does it say and tell you that? Did it not tell me because I cancelled the test? So since I raised my VCore 2 notches up to 1.26250V, should I raise my CPU VCore up again since I'll be going to 420 now? I'm at 410 right now which is 3.69GHZ.


You need to run OCCT for at leat 8 - 10 hours, if you dont get an error message in that time its stable...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kishkab*


I disabled CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E), and CPU EIST Function. Load Line Calibration is enabled now. When KingT said keep my Vcore under 1.40V (LOAD) at all times...what does he mean by that? I can only change the Vcore when I'm in BIOS though right?.


Yes you change the vcore in bios, 1.40 load means the nember you see in CPU-Z or OCCT when doing a stress test. If you have load line enabled and its set to 1.26 its probably around 1.24 - 1.25 right now. 
Good for temps but probably wont be enough to get you to 4.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kishkab*


Oh ya lastly for some reason even though I changed the Vcore to 1.26250V it still says in PC Health Status the Vcore is reading 1.252(The default auto voltage) around...why???


The change doesnt register until you restart. After you change it, then press F10 to save changes and exit it will reboot and apply the changes. 
If it doesnt boot up you clear cmos and start again...

You should read up on all this before diving into overclocking...

Intel Overclocking Guide

Intel Overclocking Redefined: Guide to Successful Overclocking with NB Straps in Mind


----------



## KingT

Anyone who knows anything abut computers will tell you that a flashing a BIOS (motherboard or graphic card) from Windows is not safe and right thing to do..

I have flashed cards and motherboards countless times from DOS (or EZ Flash in AMI which is a bit safer than Windows but still not recommended) and never had any issues..

The first time I was lazy and tried to flash from Windows a HD4850 with Winflash I bricked my card,so I had to salvage it by booting with GF8500GT in another PCIE slot..

I have also performed a lot of HOT FLASHes of Asus BIOS chips in order to unbrick a mobo after I tried a BIOS from another model on it..

So *PapaSmurf* is spot on..









CHEERS..


----------



## NoGuru

This is turning into more of an argument then a discussion.

It's okay to give an opinion to try and give your point of view but it's another to try and say one is right and one is wrong.

Take the fact's and information and turn them into knowledge and base your OWN decision on what to do.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This is turning into more of an argument then a discussion.

It's okay to give an opinion to try and give your point of view but it's another to try and say one is right and one is wrong.

Take the fact's and information and turn them into knowledge and base your OWN decision on what to do.










+1 on this...

I have flashed using both options... Never had an issue...

But, unless its impossible for me to do so and a flash MUST be done, I would always flash from a bootable USB or CD... 
Its a fairly simple process now, not like th old days of needing a floppy drive..

BUT!!!! I only flash if there is a clear advantage from one bios to the next.. Or if there are major problems with the current one...

The thing is if you call Gigabyte, and they recommend flashing the bios, they will guide you through the process of flashing from windows. 
So they obviously have a bit of faith in their flash utility...


----------



## chip94

when trying an FSB of 430....i cant boot into windows....
what should i increase? i've tried 1.4 FSB term and MCH 1.4 v 
vcore 1.44

is 1.3-1.4 MCH too much for 1700FSB ?
how much FSB term Voltage is required for 1700FSB? (DUAL CORE)

i tried bumping up stuff....but cant get past 430...if any of your suggestions dont work...then as you guys said CPU WALL!









I lowered the multi and still it doesnt boot into windows, so i dont think its the CPU .there is something i'm not tweaking properly

any ideas guys?


----------



## PowerTrip

If you can't boot to windows, you need more vcore.

1.3 should be enough for 1700FSB.


----------



## chip94

The thing is that i'm able to get into windows at 1.42 when im at 9X390 without any problem.

I'm able to boot into windows at 1.26FSB term and 1.24 MCH

When i try 9.5X430, and use a LOT of voltage, my HDD switches off when windows 7 loads and just remains there or restarts. I sometimes also get some BSOD's like-
1.Pen_list_corrupt
2.IRQ_less_than_or_equal
3.Quota_unequal.

But when i'm able to get into windows some HDsentinel doesnt run and shows me a read error in module something.

My MCH strap is at 400MHZ
and the memory multiplier is 2.66 (1147Mhz)
when i try 2.00D (860mhz),the comp doesnt post.

ideas??


----------



## Kishkab

10Acjed you wrote "You need to run OCCT for at leat 8 - 10 hours, if you dont get an error message in that time its stable"...

OCCT I was told supposedly does what Prime95 does in 1hr. The test for OCCT only runs for 1hr. Anyways PapaSmurf told me to test the CPU for about 10-15 min every time I up the FSB, he said keep testing 10-15min after upping the FSB and Vcore until it fails to boot, doesn't load into windows, or crashes fairly quickly, something along those lines. FYI I didn't press F10 to save my settings I went to "Save & exit setup?" and I hit "Y" and it shut off and restarted.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Anyone who knows anything abut computers will tell you that a flashing a BIOS (motherboard or graphic card) from Windows is not safe and right thing to do..

I have flashed cards and motherboards countless times from DOS (or EZ Flash in AMI which is a bit safer than Windows but still not recommended) and never had any issues..

The first time I was lazy and tried to flash from Windows a HD4850 with Winflash I bricked my card,so I had to salvage it by booting with GF8500GT in another PCIE slot..

I have also performed a lot of HOT FLASHes of Asus BIOS chips in order to unbrick a mobo after I tried a BIOS from another model on it..

So *PapaSmurf* is spot on..









CHEERS..


Naaahh... stop flirting with the much older than you, *PapaSmurf*


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Naaahh... stop flirting with the much older than you, *PapaSmurf*

















Are You jelly ???























CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Are You jelly ???























CHEERS..


Indeed, very much so


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kishkab;13525257*
> 10Acjed you wrote "You need to run OCCT for at leat 8 - 10 hours, if you dont get an error message in that time its stable"...
> 
> OCCT I was told supposedly does what Prime95 does in 1hr. The test for OCCT only runs for 1hr. Anyways PapaSmurf told me to test the CPU for about 10-15 min every time I up the FSB, he said keep testing 10-15min after upping the FSB and Vcore until it fails to boot, doesn't load into windows, or crashes fairly quickly, something along those lines. FYI I didn't press F10 to save my settings I went to "Save & exit setup?" and I hit "Y" and it shut off and restarted.


You were told wrong.. The only program I wouldnt recommend running long is Intel Burn Test, you can run that at Maximum setting for 20 - 50 passes and call it stable..

But OCCT Small or Medium Data, or Prime95 Small FFT or Blend needs to run 8 + hours before I would say its stable...

I usually do 20 passes of IBT at maximum for quick testing when trying to find a max OC...

But when I get to a speed I want 24/7 I run a minimum 10 hour Prime95 Blend test....


----------



## chip94

Whats the meaning of AHCI?
What is ICH sata control mode? Mine is currently on IDE

thanks


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13528475*
> Whats the meaning of AHCI?
> What is ICH sata control mode? Mine is currently on IDE
> 
> thanks


AHCI = Advanced Host Controller Interface

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Host_Controller_Interface

Increase bandwith on the serial ATA controller, has some advanced features for SSD's, like TRIM, and it will allow hotswapping drives.

For a Harddrive, you don't really need it.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13528501*
> AHCI = Advanced Host Controller Interface
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Host_Controller_Interface
> 
> Increase bandwith on the serial ATA controller, has some advanced features for SSD's, like TRIM, and it will allow hotswapping drives.
> 
> For a Harddrive, you don't really need it.


Also for HDD its not good to change it after install... If you do a fresh win install, then AHCI is a little snappier. But the difference form one to the other is very minimal so not worth reinstalling for..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Also for HDD its not good to change it after install... If you do a fresh win install, then AHCI is a little snappier. But the difference form one to the other is very minimal so not worth reinstalling for..


Easy fixed by using a few regedit tweaks. Done it myself..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


You were told wrong.. The only program I wouldnt recommend running long is Intel Burn Test, you can run that at Maximum setting for 20 - 50 passes and call it stable..

But OCCT Small or Medium Data, or Prime95 Small FFT or Blend needs to run 8 + hours before I would say its stable...

I usually do 20 passes of IBT at maximum for quick testing when trying to find a max OC...

But when I get to a speed I want 24/7 I run a minimum 10 hour Prime95 Blend test....


If you understand the COMPLETE info I gave him you would understand the reasoning and validity behind it. The point was to quickly weed out what lower OC's are okay. Once you get to an OC where it fails quickly spend you time there tweaking the system and run a longer stress test at that point. I've seen people take a cpu with a fsb of 200 stock, OC it to 205fsb and run a 24 hour Prime test at that point, then raise it to 210fsb run another 24 hour stress, then keep repeating. That is a total waste of time. Let's get past the low OC's that work and get to the point where the extra stress time is worth it. Anything that will pass 10-20 minutes of Prime is stable enough to warrant increasing the OC or tweaking the mem or voltages before doing the longer test.

I never advocated that 10-15 minutes of Prime or OCCT is enough to consider it stable, but I also don't believe it needs 24 hours these days considering how many iterations are completed per hour compared to how many were completed per hour on slower systems when Prime was first released. It's inconceivable to me that a current cpu at 4 to 5 GHz needs to run Prime for as many hours as an old 500MHz P2 needed considering the amount of calculations it would run per hour compared to a cpu that slow.


----------



## 2thAche

I honestly use OCCT 60 mins and Prime Blend 6 hrs, and that's it. That's all I need.

Anything else I run is only to prove to haters that the PC in question is in fact stable at whatever they consider the "golden rule" of stress testing.

OCN has alot of people who will spout this test or that test for 8 hrs or 24 hrs blah blah blah. The fact is there is more than one way to produce a completely stable 24/7 machine.

Then there are far less reliable or completely useless ways, like "I test with games" or "it was stable for 20 minutes of Prime".


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


The thing is that i'm able to get into windows at 1.42 when im at 9X390 without any problem.

I'm able to boot into windows at 1.26FSB term and 1.24 MCH

When i try 9.5X430, and use a LOT of voltage, my HDD switches off when windows 7 loads and just remains there or restarts. I sometimes also get some BSOD's like-
1.Pen_list_corrupt
2.IRQ_less_than_or_equal
3.Quota_unequal.

But when i'm able to get into windows some HDsentinel doesnt run and shows me a read error in module something.

My MCH strap is at 400MHZ
and the memory multiplier is 2.66 (1147Mhz)
when i try 2.00D (860mhz),the comp doesnt post.

ideas??


Sounds like memory fail?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche;13530469*
> I honestly use OCCT 60 mins and Prime Blend 6 hrs, and that's it. That's all I need.
> 
> Anything else I run is only to prove to haters that the PC in question is in fact stable at whatever they consider the "golden rule" of stress testing.
> 
> OCN has alot of people who will spout this test or that test for 8 hrs or 24 hrs blah blah blah. The fact is there is more than one way to produce a completely stable 24/7 machine.
> 
> Then there are far less reliable or completely useless ways, like "I test with games" or "it was stable for 20 minutes of Prime".


I've also found Blend to be the Supreme stability test above all others.


----------



## Kishkab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If you understand the COMPLETE info I gave him you would understand the reasoning and validity behind it. The point was to quickly weed out what lower OC's are okay. Once you get to an OC where it fails quickly spend you time there tweaking the system and run a longer stress test at that point. I've seen people take a cpu with a fsb of 200 stock, OC it to 205fsb and run a 24 hour Prime test at that point, then raise it to 210fsb run another 24 hour stress, then keep repeating. That is a total waste of time. Let's get past the low OC's that work and get to the point where the extra stress time is worth it. Anything that will pass 10-20 minutes of Prime is stable enough to warrant increasing the OC or tweaking the mem or voltages before doing the longer test.

I never advocated that 10-15 minutes of Prime or OCCT is enough to consider it stable, but I also don't believe it needs 24 hours these days considering how many iterations are completed per hour compared to how many were completed per hour on slower systems when Prime was first released. It's inconceivable to me that a current cpu at 4 to 5 GHz needs to run Prime for as many hours as an old 500MHz P2 needed considering the amount of calculations it would run per hour compared to a cpu that slow.


 I read the two guides 10acjed told me to read







. Ok So before I read this comment I ran 1HR of CPU:OCCT. Everything was normal and stable, currently I am at 410FSB 3.69GHZ Overclock with the CPU Vcore set to 1.26250V, 10acjed said since Load Line Calibration is enabled it should be around 1.24 or 1.25 but when my CPU Vcore is idle its usually 1.23 and while being stress tested it drops to around 1.22...any idea why? HWMonitor says 1.23 as well when idle.

I'm downloading Prime95 now...what do you want me to do now raise the CPU Vcore again? or no? just bring the FSB another 10 to 420FSB? I'm guessing once I raise the FSB again run 20min of Prime95 Blend or OCCT? Lastly what should the CPU settings and information be set to when you first start the program it asked me this? leave it at default 24hr, 8MB, 8MB, start at 7:30AM end at 11:30PM? what is this?


----------



## PizzaMan

Just fired up a EP45 DS3L with a Q6400. Haven't started yet, but this will be interesting.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Man. I forgot all about the Q6400's.


----------



## PizzaMan

Don't think they where ever released. Only ES's running around. Somehow I've ended up with two of them over the past month.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Haha, PM me about where you find such Extra Special gems


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*


Haha, PM me about where you find such Extra Special gems










Just from a couple OCN members. One was in a trade, the other was a gift.

OCing this EP45/Q6400 combo for my son's rig we're building this summer.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Ahh, I love ES and it's always hard to find forums that allow members to share openly









I see em here, but not often and it's rare to see an image of one for sale so you can be sure, due to the rules


----------



## chip94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2thAche*


Sounds like memory fail?



Is it possible for the memory to fail even when its running lesser than the stock speed??


----------



## 10acjed

if its bad ram... Run everything at stock with ram at default speeds. If you dont have an issue its not the ram...

Memory - Motherboard errors are nearly identical when looking at BSOD codes....

I would say look at your MCH voltage & Memory voltage & timings

But to me your issue actually sounds more like a FSB wall.. I would say try lower multi and see how high you can post to windows at. Try it a 7x and 400 - 420 - 440 - 450... 
For those you will only need about 1.35v MCH for a dual core if even that high...

The P45 will do all those speeds no problem, but the cpu may not.. 400 = 1600 FSB 450 = 1800, your cpu is 1333 native....


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


The P45 will do all those speeds no problem, but the cpu may not.. 400 = 1600 FSB 450 = 1800,* your cpu is 1333 native*....


No he has E7500 which is 1066MHz FSB chip.. *CLICK HERE*

CHEERS..


----------



## PizzaMan

Started my OC with some random voltage bumps on everything and left the refs at auto. Used SetFSB and was able to bump to 430 FSB. Which ref, you guys think I should start with?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;13535820*
> Started my OC with some random voltage bumps on everything and left the refs at auto. Used SetFSB and was able to bump to 430 FSB. Which ref, you guys think I should start with?


CPU Reference voltage you should tune for higher FSB,but I don't think that for just 430MHz FSB you need to tune it..

And tuning CPU ref is a matter of trial and error,first upp it couple of times and see if it does anything good for you..

Test with P95 Large FFT for a couple of hours (at least 3hrs) with lowest CPU multiplier available..

If core(s) error then try with lowering CPU ref..

Off course you need to bump VTT to ~ 1.36V and then to tune CPU ref..

If tuning CPU ref does nothing good then upp VTT some more and test it again..

CHEERS..


----------



## PizzaMan

Got plenty of voltage set in bios.

Basically, what I'm asking, should I be tuning MCH and ICH refs yet?


----------



## chip94

ok... I dont have any problems at stock speeds. I guess i've hit my CPU wall.
Aarghh!!









But i'm happy at 3.9









thanks


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;13535882*
> Got plenty of voltage set in bios.
> 
> Basically, what I'm asking, should I be tuning MCH and ICH refs yet?


No,I don't think you do for that FSB..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13535889*
> ok... I dont have any problems at stock speeds. I guess i've hit my CPU wall.
> Aarghh!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i'm happy at 3.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Smart choice..

CHEERS..


----------



## hogans

I recently installed Windows 7 on to my SSD, that is the only Drive that i have connected. For some reason it will not boot into Windows.

Can someone tell me which mode I need to have the bios cofigured to?

Is it IDE, or ICH?


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogans;13536091*
> I recently installed Windows 7 on to my SSD, that is the only Drive that i have connected. For some reason it will not boot into Windows.
> 
> Can someone tell me which mode I need to have the bios cofigured to?
> 
> Is it IDE, or *AHCI?*


That^


----------



## chip94

But does a Higher FSB really make a difference in real world applications?

For example, Will i notice a difference if I run 10X390 vs 9X434 while playing a game ?


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13536104*
> That^


Sorry, I meant AHCI

I have it set to boot with AHCI in the bios but it still will not boot, any suggestions?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogans;13536219*
> Sorry, I meant AHCI
> 
> I have it set to boot with AHCI in the bios but it still will not boot, any suggestions?


Did you install Windows using IDE mode, then switched to AHCI? If so, you can set it back to IDE mode, boot Windows and use a registry hack. Then reboot and enable AHCI again.

Here.
http://windows7themes.net/switch-to-ahci-after-install-windows-7.html


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13536236*
> Did you install Windows using IDE mode, then switched to AHCI? If so, you can set it back to IDE mode, boot Windows and use a registry hack. Then reboot and enable AHCI again.
> 
> Here.
> http://windows7themes.net/switch-to-ahci-after-install-windows-7.html


This is the best way to do it, only if your not planning on doing a fresh install that is.


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13536236*
> Did you install Windows using IDE mode, then switched to AHCI? If so, you can set it back to IDE mode, boot Windows and use a registry hack. Then reboot and enable AHCI again.
> 
> Here.
> http://windows7themes.net/switch-to-ahci-after-install-windows-7.html


I installed Windows onto the SSD when in IDE/SATA mode because at the time of install I was running a couple of HD's in RAID.

Could that be the problem, because I have tried booting the SSD in IDE mode and it will not boot that way either?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogans;13536266*
> I installed Windows onto the SSD when in IDE/SATA mode because at the time of install I was running a couple of HD's in RAID.
> 
> Could that be the problem, because I have tried booting the SSD in IDE mode and it will not boot that way either?


Did you disconnect all other drives when installing Windows on to the SSD? If not, did the SSD show up as Drive 0?

I always disconnect all other drives when installing Windows, to make sure no boot files end up at other drives. And from my experience, even if the drive shows as Drive 0 in bios, Windows install might think different.

Try to do a bootsector/startup repair from your Windows 7 DVD.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13536215*
> But does a Higher FSB really make a difference in real world applications?
> 
> For example, Will i notice a difference if I run 10X390 vs 9X434 while playing a game ?


If the CPU freq is the same then probably not, at least nothing worth fussing over.
It would give you a slight gain in benchmarks because at 434 FSB your ram would also be higher if your at the same memory setting... But when I say slight its literally going to be milliseconds...


----------



## chip94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13536305*
> If the CPU freq is the same then probably not, at least nothing worth fussing over.
> It would give you a slight gain in benchmarks because at 434 FSB your ram would also be higher if your at the same memory setting... But when I say slight its literally going to be milliseconds...


Thanks,that was the answer i was looking for







no worries then.....
rep+


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13535857*
> CPU Reference voltage you should tune for higher FSB,but I don't think that for just 430MHz FSB you need to tune it..
> 
> And tuning CPU ref is a matter of trial and error,first upp it couple of times and see if it does anything good for you..
> 
> Test with P95 Large FFT for a couple of hours (at least 3hrs) with lowest CPU multiplier available..
> 
> If core(s) error then try with lowering CPU ref..
> 
> Off course you need to bump VTT to ~ 1.36V and then to tune CPU ref..
> 
> If tuning CPU ref does nothing good then upp VTT some more and test it again..
> 
> CHEERS..


Make sure to set your CPU Term to it's DEFAULT setting before adjusting MCH or CPU Refs. Make the REF adjustment, then raise the CPU Term to what you want. In general, you will LOWER your REFs as you RAISE your Term.


----------



## chip94

I've currently got 4 gb of RAM .Do you guys think its better to shift to windows 7 64bit?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13537953*
> I've currently got 4 gb of RAM .Do you guys think its better to shift to windows 7 64bit?


Yes,make a full usage of your hardware by using 64bit OS..

CHEERS..


----------



## chip94

I've currently got 4 gb of RAM .Do you guys think its better to shift to windows 7 64bit?

PLus Can i enable EIST? I have LLC enabled...so will it cause any problems?


----------



## chip94

I've currently got 4 gb of RAM .Do you guys think its better to shift to windows 7 64bit?

PLus Can i enable EIST? I have LLC enabled...so will it cause any problems?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13536215*
> But does a Higher FSB really make a difference in real world applications?
> 
> For example, Will i notice a difference if I run 10X390 vs 9X434 while playing a game ?


If everything else is the same such as ram speed and timings, then no. At least on an Intel system you won't. AMD systems will show an improvement though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13538316*
> I've currently got 4 gb of RAM .Do you guys think its better to shift to windows 7 64bit?
> 
> PLus Can i enable EIST? I have LLC enabled...so will it cause any problems?


With only 4 gigs it won't make that much difference unless you do a lot of image editing or run programs that will use all 4 gigs of that ram. I wouldn't rush out and purchase a 64bit OS to replace an existing 32bit OS just to gain an additional 1/2 gig of usable ram. But if you are in the market for a new OS then I would definitely get a 64bit on at this point.

EIST might work, but it might not. The only way to know for sure is to try it and see.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


But does a Higher FSB really make a difference in real world applications?

For example, Will i notice a difference if I run 10X390 vs 9X434 while playing a game ?


Here are some comparisons I ran way back when. In general, the higher the FSB, the more throughput you will see.
*400x7.5*








*500x8*








*400x8.5*








*400x9*








*445x9*








*500x9*








*500x8.5*









Comparing 500x8 against 445x9, both roughly 4GHz clocks, you get:

SuperPi 1M 11.82s vs. 11.92s
Memory 8066Read 8486Write 8619Copy vs. 7925 / 9448 / 9128 The higher multi wins here.
It would seem, though, that the cache is filled and emptied quicker with the higher bus, though.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You can't compare any of those results to another and get valid results for the question he asked. For that your actual clock speed and memory speed would need to be the same. None of yours are so they don't tell him what he needs to know. If you run the system at the same clock and memory speed and timings using different multiplier and fsb combinations the difference would be so infinitesimal as to be irrelevant or fall within the parameters of normal deviation on an Intel system.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You can't compare any of those results to another and get valid results for the question he asked. For that your actual clock speed and memory speed would need to be the same. None of yours are so they don't tell him what he needs to know. If you run the system at the same clock and memory speed and timings using different multiplier and fsb combinations the difference would be so infinitesimal as to be irrelevant or fall within the parameters of normal deviation on an Intel system.


To some extent you have a valid point, papa. Your point is also illustrated in the results of my comparisons. None of the differences amount to a noticeable quanta, in a real world application... but we all like to see numbers go up, don't we.

I would like to point out that all of the comparisons I show are based on a Memory speed of either 1000MHz or 1066MHz, with the exception of the 445x9, which seems to be a 890MHz RAM. Could this be interpreted as showing that the higher multi does an good job making up for the lower FSB and RAM speed?

Regarding the 1066 vs. the 1000 MHz, I don't think that the extra 66MHz are going to buff results overly much. My point here is that, in essence, you are right and my results show as much, but you are wrong, to a small degree, when you say that I am displaying too varied an array of results to compare. I am not comparing apples to oranges, here; I am comparing Fuji apples to Red Delicious apples.

I confess, though, that I don't have a solid understanding of what the multiplier actually is. Wiki says:

Quote:



In computing, the clock multiplier (or CPU multiplier or bus/core ratio) measures the ratio of an internal CPU clock rate to the externally supplied clock. A CPU with a 10x multiplier will thus see 10 internal cycles (produced by PLL-based frequency multiplier circuitry) for every external clock cycle.



Quote:



For example, a system with an external clock of 133 MHz and a 10x clock multiplier will have an internal CPU clock of 1.33 GHz. The external address and data buses of the CPU (often collectively termed front side bus or FSB in PC contexts) also use the external clock as a fundamental timing base, however, they could also employ a (small) multiple of this base frequency (typically two or four) in order to transfer data faster.


So the higher the FSB, the larger the volume of data which can be accessed by the RAM and other hardware on the PCI bus per clock cycle, right?

or, have we been misstating things all along? The FSB, for our motherboards, is actually the clock speed that we set - 400MHz etc... - times 4. So, when we say that we are running a 400MHz x 9 clock, we aren't running a 400MHz FSB x 9. In actuality, we are running a 400MHz x 9 CPU clock AND a 400MHz x 4 FSB. You know, I thought I had this all figured out a while back









I am not trying to start a fight with you, papa. I strive to understand.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The PCI bus is locked at 33 on a P45 chipset so it won't be affected at all by a higher fsb. If you lock the PCI-E to 100-102 like most OC'ers do changing the FSB won't change anything there either. But a system clocked at 4.5GHz compared to a system clocked to 3.0GHz and a few in between would definitely be comparing apples and oranges.

I have done the tests with the same clock speed and memory speed within 5MHz of each other and the same ram timings and the difference is essentially non-existent (or within standard deviation) on Intel systems through Socket 775. It's possible that newer Intel systems with an integrated memory controller in the cpu would be different, but I haven't had a chance to work with them yet. I wish I had the screen shots to post, but I can't find them and the server I hosted them on when I first posted them on another forum is no longer in service to get them from.

Essentially, 4 GHz clock speed with 1,000 Mem speed and 5-5-5-12 timings (and all of the sub timings the same) will be the same performance no matter how you get there. A specific benchmark might show a slight difference, but not a large enough one to be worth worrying about or stressing to achieve on modern systems. On an older Socket 462 AMD system it would make a HUGE difference, especially on an NForce 2 chipset, but not on any Intel system since at least the P4 socket 423/478 era if not earlier. The only viable reason to go for a higher FSB lower cpu multiplier would be to get the ram at a higher speed that isn't obtainable with a lower fsb higher multi.


----------



## tpi2007

Wow, this thread moved on quite a bit since I last came here. Anyway, just to address what we were arguing/discussing:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I never stated that you said flashing from Windows was safer. You came up with that idea from right out of the blue.

I never stated that one could flash a bios from within Windows in 1980. Heck, in 1980 you didn't flash a bios without an eprom burner. Once again you came up with that all on your own. I only stated how long I had been working with, building, and repairing computers.

As far as numbers go I found one of my logs from 2009. In that year I had 137 Toshiba Laptops alone that were brought in to me to have their bios repaired after the owners tried to flash their bios using Windows. Not a single one was brought in that had a bad flash from a self booting dos disk. Funny how the instructions included with the flash utility emphatically stated that the correct and recommended procedure was to create a self booting disk (either CD, USB, or Floppy) to flash from and that the Windows flash should only be attempted in an emergency. That kinda sums that up right there. I don't feel like going through the rest of my invoices, logs, work orders, etc. to find out how many more there were in other years, but you get the idea. I did have two desktops that were brought to me with bad flashes done from a self booting USB stick. Both owners admitted that their systems were highly overclocked which is more than likely why the flash went bad.

I never stated he had a floppy or a CD/DVD drive, but he does have a USB stick. I mentioned all three for other people who read the post. I don't want to mislead them into thinking that they should only use a USB flash drive. That's why I mentioned all three.

And yes I did read all of your posts, something it appears you didn't as you have continually made reference to statements that I never made.

For what it's worth, I read some of your posts in the AS5 thread and from what I can tell you made some very good points (most of which I fully agree with) so I know you are computer knowledgeable. I just question your judgment the way you have continued to harp on this subject when you know you aren't going to convince anyone of your views and made attempts to make it seem like I made statements I did not make

Now can we drop this and get on with life. This is getting to be annoying, unproductive, and monotonous.



PapaSmurf, let me just make one thing clear: as I've stated in the Q9550 club a few days ago, you guys over there were the first ones I talked to when I first joined OCN, and you were one of the first members who helped me and I'll always remember that. And I did enjoy your advice then as I'm sure I will enjoy in the future.

Having said that, and considering you are one of the senior members around here with quite the generally recognized expertise, I was a bit surprised when you addressed this issue with the wrong foot. I have no problem in admitting to something when I'm wrong, but I do have a problem when someone, no matter if he is a highly skilled professional or knows almost nothing about the subject, says people are being dumb when doing it (which indirectly meant me too, since I was the one suggesting it) for doing something that motherboard manufacturers deem safe enough to post year after year on their sites and on their motherboard manuals.

And then, when you make such a harsh point, you should at least back it up, point me to some kind of database or forum where people complain, whatever, which was something you didn't do initially, unlike you did now, when you usefully brought up some data for us to analyze. When for example I said the motherboard in question has a Backup Bios which, according to Gigabyte, takes over in the next system boot and copies the original Bios into the corrupted Bios, you said there was a chance between slim and none that it would work, but didn't explain why or provide evidence as to why it would not work. Sometimes it may be due to something as simple as the original bios not being compatible with the RAM sticks only a later bios plays well with, which is not the same as a bricked board.

It's not so much what you said, but how you said it and didn't back it up. I do very much enjoy the polite and informative tone of this site, and what happened was uncalled for.

Again, I'm not entirely sure what views you think I'm trying to convince people of, like you laconically said, because we mainly agree with the principle that it's safer to do it in DOS. However, I do have some experience with desktops, and Gigabyte motherboards at that, and that was the only, I repeat, the only thing I was saying at that moment.

As to the example you dug up from your records, while I honestly believe it to be true, it is not the best. 137 Toshiba laptops is not a very reliable source to establish a pattern - well, it may be, but only for (Toshiba) laptops. It's funny I do have a Toshiba laptop, but I'm not even going to make a point based on that, it could be any other laptop, as they have very different internal arrangements if you compare them to a desktop PC. Their motherboards are highly customized to fit the space/feature/thermal requirements such small form factors require. Only now are they more or less (sometimes less than more) standardizing the possibility for you to install a graphics driver made by the GPU manufacturer. So it's not surprising at all to see much more quirkiness when it comes to updating the BIOS.

Of course you know all of this, and as such I think it's not entirely fair to compare (if that was your initial idea at all) laptops to desktops. I'm honestly not surprised to see much higher failure rates in laptops as they are different animals.

Again, I agree entirely, let's move on and enjoy the forum!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This is turning into more of an argument then a discussion.

It's okay to give an opinion to try and give your point of view but it's another to try and say one is right and one is wrong.

Take the fact's and information and turn them into knowledge and base your OWN decision on what to do.










I fully agree!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This is turning into more of an argument then a discussion.

It's okay to give an opinion to try and give your point of view but it's another to try and say one is right and one is wrong.

Take the fact's and information and turn them into knowledge and base your OWN decision on what to do.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpi2007*


Again, I agree entirely, let's move on and enjoy the forum!

I fully agree!










But you just had to take one more shot over 50 posts after the thread owner asked that it stop. Doesn't sound like you agree to me.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Essentially, 4 GHz clock speed with 1,000 Mem speed and 5-5-5-12 timings (and all of the sub timings the same) will be the same performance no matter how you get there. A specific benchmark might show a slight difference, but not a large enough one to be worth worrying about or stressing to achieve on modern systems. On an older Socket 462 AMD system it would make a HUGE difference, especially on an NForce 2 chipset, but not on any Intel system since at least the P4 socket 423/478 era if not earlier. *The only viable reason to go for a higher FSB lower cpu multiplier would be to get the ram at a higher speed that isn't obtainable with a lower fsb higher multi.*


Thank you, papa. This is going into my "Solved" file.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This is turning into more of an argument then a discussion.

It's okay to give an opinion to try and give your point of view but it's another to try and say one is right and one is wrong.

Take the fact's and information and turn them into knowledge and base your OWN decision on what to do.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


But you just had to take one more shot over 50 posts after the thread owner asked that it stop. Doesn't sound like you agree to me.


As I said in the beginning, I didn't come here yesterday, I'm sorry for that, but it's only been a day, not an entire week or something.

The thread owner did not ask it to stop. He just asked that this should not turn into an argument instead of a discussion.

He also says "It's okay to give an opinion to try and give your point of view but it's another to try and say one is right and one is wrong."

I was giving my opinion based on the new facts you brought up to the discussion, for the reasons I cited in the post.

If you want to address that, there are no reasons not to. As long as we keep it a discussion, it's fine with me. I was agreeing to the fact we should put the argument part of the question aside. You said what you felt about the question, now I also said what I felt. We can move on from that part, that is a sure thing. I believe we can separate both things.


----------



## grishkathefool

only one thing left to do, ya'll


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


only one thing left to do, ya'll


----------



## marsey99

just to add some more fuel on the fire i found 8x499 was better than 8x500









i think it was a hidden strap tbh but multi vs fsb is something i tested alot on both my p35 and 45. to tell you the truth both had their pros and cons and somethings loved one over the other.

so both are right for different things and both are wrong, me i liked a high fsb oc as it just made things feel snappier to me. it is a topic thats been debated often in here and many other threads for years.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I know what you mean marsey. I have better luck at 8.5 x 498 or 499 than 8.5 x 500 (or even 8 x 500). There is something that changes between 499 and 500 that can create all kinds of problems. It's probably some of the memory sub-timings, but I never took the time to research it enough to know for sure, but something definitely changes at that point. But it runs so well at 498/499 x 8.5 it just hasn't been worth the trouble to figure out what the problem is and try to fix it. Maybe now that the Chimp Challenge is over I'll look into it. I hadn't before as I figured it was just me, but now that someone else has noticed the same thing it looks like it would be worthwhile to investigate it.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kishkab*


since Load Line Calibration is enabled it should be around 1.24 or 1.25 but when my CPU Vcore is idle its usually 1.23 and while being stress tested it drops to around 1.22...any idea why? HWMonitor says 1.23 as well when idle.


Thats about average. Each CPU/Board will react differently, but the average difference from bios - win idle - load is about .02 - .04v with LLC enabled, and around .07 - .09v with it disabled.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kishkab*


I'm downloading Prime95 now...what do you want me to do now raise the CPU Vcore again? or no? just bring the FSB another 10 to 420FSB? I'm guessing once I raise the FSB again run 20min of Prime95 Blend or OCCT?


I dont recommend 20 minutes of either. Maybe run Intel Burn Test for 20 passes at Maximum.
But OCCT & Prime95 need to run at least 8 - 10 hours for stability.....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kishkab*


Lastly what should the CPU settings and information be set to when you first start the program it asked me this? leave it at default 24hr, 8MB, 8MB, start at 7:30AM end at 11:30PM? what is this?


Here is what prime95 looks like...










Put the check mark in blend and let it run... (mine says 8 threads cause of my cpu, yours will say 4)

Keep an eye on temps for first 20 - 30 minutes, so long as they stay below 72c let it run...

If it crashes, or errors you need to add some voltage... If it runs 8+ hours stable then you can up the FSB a little more....


----------



## Kishkab

Ok cool, I'm guessing to let it run overnight? Damn...lol my room is going to be super hot. When I run this test overnight and if its stable I'm guessing I'll increase the FSB again? what about the CPU Vcore?


----------



## 10acjed

You increase FSB if its stable. You can add .02v when you increas the FSB, but you may not need to..

Best way is to keep raising the FSB til its not stable then you will need to add voltage...

For your setup I think this is about where you will need to be for 4.0

Code:


Code:


CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: [B]1.325 to 1.350[/B]
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.34
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.10

Other than that I cant do much more.... You just need to do the work and post back if you have a major issue...

Remember, error in stress test or crash/BSOD means you need more vcore...


----------



## chip94

I've started encountering a very perculiar problem.... I can see lines dragging at the end of an open window! What could it be? They're pretty faint.

Is it my card? or my ram? or my monitor itself?!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/808/linesc.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/lines2.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/lines23.png/


----------



## chip94

ok..the thing is,when i see the pictures from my laptop...there are no lines. So i dont think you guys can see it too....So is my desktop monitor bad?


----------



## chip94

ok....i just figured out that its the Graphics card. When i unplug the VGA cable and then plug it in again, the lines are gone....and then after a while they reappear...


----------



## clark_b

try using DVI?


----------



## 10acjed

Its definitely graphics card related. Try doing a fresh driver install, it sounds like the lines you see after an XP install when you dont have the drivers installed.....


----------



## Rowey

Is rev 1.6 far better than 1.0? noticed its got revised heatsinks etc.?


----------



## 10acjed

They are both P45 chips with the UD3 design, so as far as overclocking is concerned there isnt much of a difference.

The revised heatsink does seem more effective, but the board does not really run hot to begin with.

PS: Here is a good spot to compare the specs of each board...

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/com...main.aspx?ck=2


----------



## PapaSmurf

I sure wouldn't spend money to replace one with the other as long as it's working. But if anything I've seen more posts that state the 1.0/1.1's are better OC'ers than the 1.6's than the other way around. But that could easily be the specific motherboard not the revision.


----------



## Rowey

Eh, just wanted to know. Thanks for letting me know i wasnt sure on the difference's. Still not got that bios flash to work :/ does my USB need to be bootable or can i just slap the files on there and flash like that? all i needed to do on my old asus board was slap the files on the mem stick go into bios and locate the files and flash.


----------



## PapaSmurf

As long as the USB stick is formatted to Fat12, Fat16, or Fat32 and you have USB Legacy Storage (or is it USB Storage) enabled in the bios it should be able to read the files off of the drive as long as they are in the root folder of the drive. Don't put them in a separate folder.

If you still have problems try the long bios clear for say an hour to see if that helps. Sometimes a bios will be corrupted slightly and not allow everything to work quite right and a regular bios clear won't clean it up completely.


Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
Remove the Battery.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear. *In your case I would give it an hour at first and then go longer. *
Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc. If all you have is a USB keyboard you can try it or try using one of the USB to PS/2 adapters that come with a lot of USB mice.
Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.


----------



## chip94

Does a CPU FSB wall mean that no matter what settings we use,it wont go beyond a certain FSB value even if we decrease the multiplier?

Can we overcome a FSB wall?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


Does a CPU FSB wall mean that no matter what settings we use,it wont go beyond a certain FSB value even if we decrease the multiplier?

Can we overcome a FSB wall?


No, you cannot overcome a FSB wall.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


Does a CPU FSB wall mean that no matter what settings we use,it wont go beyond a certain FSB value even if we decrease the multiplier?

Can we overcome a FSB wall?


It depends on exactly what you're talking about. FSB "holes" cannot be overcome, and they were more with NVidia chipsets where certain FSB clocks would not boot, while other HIGHER FSB clocks would.

On these UD3 boards the first "wall" is usually in the high 400s, and that's when you need to start using GTLs/skew, so it's not really a limit, it's just the point where the board requires tuning.

At your board's true limit, you'd hit a wall that cannot be tuned away, no matter what the settings. For these boards, that's usually 530+


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2thAche*


It depends on exactly what you're talking about. FSB "holes" cannot be overcome, and they were more with NVidia chipsets where certain FSB clocks would not boot, while other HIGHER FSB clocks would.

On these UD3 boards the first "wall" is usually in the high 400s, and that's when you need to start using GTLs/skew, so it's not really a limit, it's just the point where the board requires tuning.

At your board's true limit, you'd hit a wall that cannot be tuned away, no matter what the settings. For these boards, that's usually 530+


Well close.
The "hole" is were you might hit like 425 FSB and it won't boot but at 435 FSB it will.
The wall is limited by the chip were it just won't let you go any higher.

I have seen about 600 FSB and I have seen other go around 625+

Edit: found a 593 FSB that I did http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1379427


----------



## hogans

Hey Guy's,

I bought a new Western Digital Caviar Black 1.5 TB SATA / 64MB Cache Hard Drive and am wondering which is the best format to install Windows 7 under.

Should I use AHCI or IDE?

I have Windows 7 currently installed on 2 WD 140 GB Raptors in raid-0 and most of my saved data on 2 Segate Baracudas in Raid-0.

I also have Windows installed on a Kingston 30 GB SSD, my thought was to have the OS on the SSD and use the Caviar as storage but the OS alone takes up almost all of the space on the SSD.

I am just trying to figure out which will be the fastest and best option and still be able to transfer all of my saved files from the drives that I have set up in Raid?

Any helpfull suggestions appreciated, thanks in advance for your knowledge and thoughts,

Hogans.


----------



## PapaSmurf

AHCI. It's faster and supports all of the features of the drive including hot swapping. IDE is only useful for optical drives.


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13563724*
> AHCI. It's faster and supports all of the features of the drive including hot swapping. IDE is only useful for optical drives.


Thanks for the clarification Papa.

Will I be able to access the raid drives as well after installing Windows onto the Caviar in the AHCI mode?


----------



## PapaSmurf

That depends on what controller the Raid Drives are on and what controller the Cav Black will be on? If the Raid is on the Intel Controller (yellow ports) and the Cav Black will also be on the Intel controller then you'll need to set that controller to Raid in the bios and setup the Cav Black as an individual drive which will run it in AHCI mode.

If the Raid is on the jMicron Controller (purple ports) then just install the Cav Black in AHCI mode on the Intel Controller (yellow ports) and make sure the jMicron Controller is still set to Raid.


----------



## hogans

Thanks again Papa...


----------



## YtKwonG

hey guys, jz recently got back to overclocking my Q9650's.

I've hit 4ghz with my Vcore on auto, on CPU-Z it shows 1.280v, but when i set it up as 1.3v in the bios, Prime95 dies in 2 minutes on my second core. I dare not go too high a Vcore, so i'm just wondering what's safe for me? =)

i'm using a TRUE120 with 2 Gentle Typhoon's push-pull.

hmmm, it seems one core has just died on my while typing this post. =)


----------



## chip94

Up Your vcore a bit more and see...1.35 is also fairly ok for a quad i think.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YtKwonG;13575559*
> hey guys, jz recently got back to overclocking my Q9650's.
> 
> I've hit 4ghz with my Vcore on auto, on CPU-Z it shows 1.280v, but when i set it up as 1.3v in the bios, Prime95 dies in 2 minutes on my second core. I dare not go too high a Vcore, so i'm just wondering what's safe for me? =)
> 
> i'm using a TRUE120 with 2 Gentle Typhoon's push-pull.
> 
> hmmm, it seems one core has just died on my while typing this post. =)


Is that 1.280V under load or at idle? You could probably just turn on LLC


----------



## Rowey

Damn, i really want a Q9650! get rid of this shonk Q8400. Is an engineering sample usually better than a retail model? is it cherry picked?


----------



## PapaSmurf

You should be fine up to 1.4vcore for 24/7 usage with good cooling, and I would consider a TRUE 120 to be good so you have a lot of room to work with. For benching sessions you can go higher on the vcore. Use as much vcore as you need up to 1.4 and as little as you can get away with.


----------



## grishkathefool

You know what, I need your assistance. I am trying to use AHCI Mode on my old machine, the E8400/EP45-UD3P and am having a problem.

I have enabled it in the registry.
The drive is on the yellow SATA port, 1 I think.
BIOS
Int. Periph.
SATA RAID/AHCI Mode [AHCI]
SATA Port0-3 Native Mode [Enabled]
I get a BSOD
It's a SATA 3GB/s Seagate drive. Once upon a time, this machine also had 2 WDs in RAID1, along with the Seagate drive, so I know I had it working. But that was 2 years ago...

I have tried Native Mode [Disabled]
I have also tried
Onboard SATA/IDE Device [Enabled]
Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode [AHCI]

Papa, Noguru, what am I missing here?

Onboard SATA/IDE Device [Enabled]
Onboard SATA/IDE


----------



## PapaSmurf

The Yellow Intel Ports are controlled by the top entries in the bios. The ones further down the page are for the purple jMicron ports. Normally I only set AHCI in the first entry and set the Port 0-3 to disabled.

What version of Windows is on that drive?

When you installed Windows on that drive what other drives were installed on the system and how were they connected and configured?

One thing you might want to try is see if it will boot into Windows connected to a Purple jMicron port in IDE mode (with the Intel controller set to AHCI), install the latest Intel SATA drivers manually from the archives below archive via device manager, then shut the system down, switch the drive to the yellow Intel Port, then see if it will boot into Windows now. That has worked for me in the past to get around the IDE/AHCI BSOD problem.

If that doesn't work and no one else has any idea's a long 10 to 15 minute bios clear with the battery out and the psu unplugged might be in order.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13579261*
> What version of Windows is on that drive?
> Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
> When you installed Windows on that drive what other drives were installed on the system and how were they connected and configured?
> Only this drive and the DvD. The DvD was in Port_1. I moved it to a JMicron port, trying to resolve this issue


Thanks for the reply, pappy. I will try out your other advice momentarily when my wife is done playing CivV on that rig.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Another thing to try is to boot to a Windows Repair or Install disk, go to the Repair Console and run *sfc /scannow* and *chkdsk /r* from a command prompt on the disk. It's possible that there is some system or file corruption.


----------



## grishkathefool

Yup, the BSOD is too fast to catch. I could check the Error Log, I guess to find out the cause. However, my wife is conquering the world, at the moment.

It's nothing important. I am just bored and thought I would try to eek out a couple more MB/s from the old rig


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Damn, i really want a Q9650! get rid of this shonk Q8400. Is an engineering sample usually better than a retail model? is it cherry picked?


Bump, sorry to interrupt guys


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13579437*
> Bump, sorry to interrupt guys


I've never used one so I don't know much about them except that quite often they have unlocked multipliers that the regular ones don't. The only other thing I know is that ALL Intel Egineering Sample Processors belong to Intel so anyone selling one is doing so illegally. I know it's against the TOS to sell or trade them here on OCN.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13579437*
> Bump, sorry to interrupt guys


Ahh... I have one... No matter what you get you'll always want more... That's just how it works...

The most important thing is to have a community that back you up and say nice things about your hardware. A kind of place where you feel you belong and people who motivate you and your equipment... That is the essence of it all...


----------



## turrican9

*PapaSmurf*

Where did you get all those OCN flames? I'm jealous


----------



## turrican9

A true Hardware-Enthusiast-legend answers...


----------



## grishkathefool

7,000+ posts and over 600 Rep... Flame on Pappy!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13580114*
> 7,000+ posts and over 600 Rep... Flame on Pappy!


Yeah, I'm impressed by his flames. He has gotten many flames in a short period of time..


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


7,000+ posts and over 600 Rep... Flame on Pappy!


+1 That sure is a lot of posts and reps-


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr1*


+ That sure is a lot of posts and reps-


Yeah. Strength and Power !


----------



## PapaSmurf

Ahh shucks. You guys are making me blush.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Ahh shucks. You guys are making me blush.


Yeah, we hate you for having so many flames.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13580181*
> Ahh shucks. You guys are making me blush.


When a Smurf blushes, do his cheeks turn purple?


----------



## YtKwonG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


Is that 1.280V under load or at idle? You could probably just turn on LLC


I thought LLC is harmful to 45nm CPU's? and it's 1.280 under load.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You should be fine up to 1.4vcore for 24/7 usage with good cooling, and I would consider a TRUE 120 to be good so you have a lot of room to work with. For benching sessions you can go higher on the vcore. Use as much vcore as you need up to 1.4 and as little as you can get away with.


So i can go anywhere up to 1.4v? is it okay to jz jump to 4ghz at 1.4 and slowly reduce my vcore??? if it's not stable could it be a FSB hole?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YtKwonG*


I thought LLC is harmful to 45nm CPU's? and it's 1.280 under load.

So i can go anywhere up to 1.4v? is it okay to jz jump to 4ghz at 1.4 and slowly reduce my vcore??? if it's not stable could it be a FSB hole?


LLC is perfectly fine to use on these boards..

For safe 24/7 usage keep your *Vcore under 1.40V (LOAD)*,and core temperatures* under 75C *at all time..

And UD3P or pretty much any P45 mobo does not have FSB holes..

CHEERS..


----------



## YtKwonG

alright. =) i'll test it out then. =)

EDIT:
btw, when u say 1.4v under stress, does it mean the value on CPU-Z?

with LLC enabled, am i supposed to see Vcore on CPU-Z drop more than when it's off?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YtKwonG*


alright. =) i'll test it out then. =)

EDIT:
btw, when u say 1.4v under stress, does it mean the value on CPU-Z?

with LLC enabled, am i supposed to see Vcore on CPU-Z drop more than when it's off?


Yes Vcore = 1.40 under load seen in CPU-Z..

With LLC ON your Vcore would drop less (seen in CPU-Z) compared with LLC OFF..

CHEERS..


----------



## YtKwonG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yes Vcore = 1.40 under load seen in CPU-Z..

With LLC ON your Vcore would drop less (seen in CPU-Z) compared with LLC OFF..

CHEERS..


ah okay, thanks =) that explains everything. =)

It's funny thou, i hear a soft screeching coming from my motherboard, i'm pretty sure it's not the fans because i have all my fans running at full speed and not running from any mobo headers.

EDIT: added current pics. it's fine as long i can get it to be stable yeah? =)


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YtKwonG*


ah okay, thanks =) that explains everything. =)

It's funny thou, i hear a soft screeching coming from my motherboard, i'm pretty sure it's not the fans because i have all my fans running at full speed and not running from any mobo headers.

EDIT: added current pics. it's fine as long i can get it to be stable yeah? =)


I wouldn't worry about that sound as it's common thing that coils squeal under load..










As for that CPU-Z screen shot it's perfect as long it's stable..









CHEERS..


----------



## chip94

hey,
What do you guys think? Should i keep my current rig for the time being and save for a huge upgrade later on ... or buy a quad now? or a sandy bridge?

plus...does the 9600gt bottleneck my CPU or is it the other way round?

And about the ROBUST GRAPHIC BOOSTER. Should i enable it? I heard it does increase performance..Is it safe?


----------



## grishkathefool

Chip, wait. At least till July. After Bulldozer launches you might find that Intel prices come down some... or you might find that you want to build an AMD rig.


----------



## chip94

grish,
Bulldozers are those 8core AMD's right? I'll wait then for a while... but will they be faster than the i7's?


----------



## grishkathefool

buddy, we don't know. Yes, they will be faster than most i7 Nehalems. It's up in the air about the high end Nehalems and the 2600k, though. I don't know if I believe the early "leaked" stuff that we've seen.

Also, the Bulldozer will be stratified like Intel's chips. There will be high end stuff and mainstream stuff.


----------



## grishkathefool

Your advice worked like a charm. I didn't even have to do the long CMOS clear!

Thanks pappy!


----------



## chip94

I'm just going to wait then.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


grish,
Bulldozers are those 8core AMD's right? I'll wait then for a while... but will they be faster than the i7's?


I believe the stock speed will be around 1.8GHz on these 8 core CPU's. AMD are slower in general compared to intel. We could do with some extensive benchmarks.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


When a Smurf blushes, do his cheeks turn purple?


He turns a violent red color all over and grows three times his normal size.


----------



## grishkathefool

Seems like I remember that there was something that made them grow bigger and turn red when they ate it...?


----------



## BradleyW

Seen as we are on the topic of smirths, i bought a pack of 5 smirth figures in Australia when i was young. They were so cool!


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YtKwonG;13582843*
> ah okay, thanks =) that explains everything. =)
> 
> It's funny thou, i hear a soft screeching coming from my motherboard, i'm pretty sure it's not the fans because i have all my fans running at full speed and not running from any mobo headers.
> 
> EDIT: added current pics. it's fine as long i can get it to be stable yeah? =)


My PC speaker has always screeched after overclocking the UD3P, I just unplug it from the header. Don't know why it does, doesn't affect anything.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13583802*
> hey,
> What do you guys think? Should i keep my current rig for the time being and save for a huge upgrade later on ... or buy a quad now? or a sandy bridge?
> 
> plus...does the 9600gt bottleneck my CPU or is it the other way round?
> 
> And about the ROBUST GRAPHIC BOOSTER. Should i enable it? I heard it does increase performance..Is it safe?


That 9600GT can't bottleneck any CPU. Even two of them are 8800GTX-ish speed depending on the game.

You need to make a full upgrade basically, platform and GPU.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YtKwonG;13582843*
> ah okay, thanks =) that explains everything. =)
> 
> It's funny thou, i hear a soft screeching coming from my motherboard, i'm pretty sure it's not the fans because i have all my fans running at full speed and not running from any mobo headers.
> 
> EDIT: added current pics. it's fine as long i can get it to be stable yeah? =)


Try to determine if the sound is actually coming from the Motherboard, the vid card, or the PSU. It's quite common for any of those three to have some coil whine or capacitor squeal under heavy load. If it's the Mobo or Vid Card you can quite often fix it if it is coil whine. A coil is a metal donut with wire wrapped around it. Quite often coating the wires wrap with a few layers of fingernail polish can silence it. If it's the PSU the same fix will usually work, but you have to take it apart which will void your warranty.

Squealing capacitors are more difficult to fix as you essentially need to replace the capacitor which will void your warranty.

Try backing off the OC a bit at a time and/or the vcore to see if there is a spot close to you desired OC where the squeal or whine goes away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13583802*
> hey,
> What do you guys think? Should i keep my current rig for the time being and save for a huge upgrade later on ... or buy a quad now? or a sandy bridge?


If you run across a really good deal on a Q9550/Q9650 you could go that route, otherwise wait for the AMD Bulldozer systems to be introduced and Intel drops their prices to pick up a Sandy Bridge rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13584650*
> Your advice worked like a charm. I didn't even have to do the long CMOS clear!
> 
> Thanks pappy!


Glad it worked.


----------



## chip94

I'm getting real lousy transfer rates on my HDD right now....and its becoming a problem when i copy ^50GB+ across partitions. I get about 30-35mb/s
If i copy in the same partition i get 45-50 mbps... I'll attach a HDtune picture as told.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/192/22may20110146.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/22may201101512.png/

Time for a new drive? or can an unstable overclock also cause slow transfers?

thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Copying from partition to partition on the same hard drive will be VERY slow due the head needing to move from one end of the drive to the other for EACH Read/Write during the process. It can't read all of the data then write all of the data, it does it in small chunks. Even copying data to another folder in the same partition will have the same problem, just not quite as big depending on the size of the partition. That slows things down dramatically. Based on the HDTune you posted 30-35 sounds about right. If you move or copy that much data that often you really should get a second hard drive instead of two partitions. That will work much better.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13585494*
> Seen as we are on the topic of smirths, i bought a pack of 5 smirth figures in Australia when i was young. They were so cool!


What the smurf is a smirth?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13588541*
> What the smurf is a smirth?


That's sig worthy.


----------



## chip94

is 1.20 volts plenty for an FSB of 1700?

And does a (G)MCH latch produce any stress on the RAM?


----------



## Rowey

Any way to keep those sexy power phase LED's on constantly even in windows? they look great!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13605795*
> Any way to keep those sexy power phase LED's on constantly even in windows? they look great!


I think they only work with Gigabyte DES.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67;13605897*
> I think they only work with Gigabyte DES.


I mean, mine come on. But only in BIOS :/


----------



## Q9650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13605795*
> Any way to keep those sexy power phase LED's on constantly even in windows? they look great!


yeah sure! install Gigabyte DES software and turn it on! now you have 6 phase hardware control enabled. you can now uninstall Gigabyte DES if you want..the led`s will keep on working


----------



## Q9650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13606272*
> I mean, mine come on. But only in BIOS :/


just install Gigabyte DES software and turn it on...you are not using hardware phase switching as normally DES is off by default


----------



## Rowey

Thanks guys, got it working. This probably sound sstupid, but is it best to leave the LED's off? i wont wear them out will i as they are coming off and on all the time, dont want to ruin this piece of artwork (motherboard) tehehe


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13607563*
> Thanks guys, got it working. This probably sound sstupid, but is it best to leave the LED's off? i wont wear them out will i as they are coming off and on all the time, dont want to ruin this piece of artwork (motherboard) tehehe


I'd say that lifetime of a led is much longer than lifetime of a motherboard.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67;13607896*
> I'd say that lifetime of a led is much longer than lifetime of a motherboard.


I guess so, im like very delicate with this board even though i brought it second hand. tehe


----------



## marsey99

dude if you saw the punishment i have handed mine you wouldnt be









mobos lurve battlescars


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13608109*
> I guess so, im like very delicate with this board even though i brought it second hand. tehe


LED on the mobo would probably outlive this and three of your future systems..









Take care of it but be sure when mobo decides to check out,it will no matter how good you treat it.. (One Love to my P5Q Pro.. R.I.P.)

CHEERS..


----------



## Q9650

LED diodes are super strong and won`t die easily! don`t worry and leave them glow as intended


----------



## Rowey

Cheers for the re-assurance Kingt. Much love for your P5Q Pro and my P5Q hehe


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q9650;13608886*
> LED diodes are super strong and won`t die easily! don`t worry and leave them glow as intended


Thanks for the re-assurance


----------



## PapaSmurf

Roweyi7, after all of the posts I've seen over the years from people wanting to know how to disable or hide those LED's it's refreshing to see someone embrace them and want to show them off. Hat's off to you.







:


----------



## Rowey

Haha, they are so freaking cool! they really stand out, i love them. I was just disappointed when i thought they only came on in the BIOS.


----------



## chip94

Does EIST and CE1 have to be switched on if you want the LED's?


----------



## Rowey

Not sure man, im using DES software to turn them on. If there is a way in bios to set them on let me know, thanks


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Question guys, what does the CPU Termination/VTT/FSBTerm affect? CPU or NB? I'm trying get pass 500FSB and I lowered my CPU multiplier to 6. On finding stable NB (doing large fft prime95), the adjustments I should only make are voltages on MCH core and reference right? Or do I adjust the CPU Termination to stabilize NB too? Thanks!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*


Question guys, what does the CPU Termination/VTT/FSBTerm affect? CPU or NB? I'm trying get pass 500FSB and I lowered my CPU multiplier to 6. On finding stable NB (doing large fft prime95), the adjustments I should only make are voltages on MCH core and reference right? Or do I adjust the CPU Termination to stabilize NB too? Thanks!


Yes!!!!

A CPU Termination voltage (VTT)is very important,as important as NB voltage..

It affect FSB stability,and together with MCH voltage (vNB),MCH Reference and CPU reference voltage it stabilizes high FSB..

And yes P95 Large FFT is the best for testing FSB stability..

CHEERS..


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yes!!!!

A CPU Termination voltage (VTT)is very important,as important as NB voltage..

It affect FSB stability,and together with MCH voltage (vNB),MCH Reference and CPU reference voltage it stabilizes high FSB..

And yes P95 Large FFT is the best for testing FSB stability..

CHEERS..


If I find my stable NB FSB, like for example right now, my 540x6 looks stable so far in prime95 large fft. When I crank up the cpu multiplier I wont have to mess with the CPU Termination anymore since it was proven stable on 540x6? What do I need to do to stabilize when I increase the multiplier other than vcore? CPU PLL? CPU Referece?


----------



## chip94

King T, 410 FSB is the last i can do now i guess








but i've got to keep cpuVtt at 1.32 and MCH at 1.26 
is that safe and ok for 24/7?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


King T, 410 FSB is the last i can do now i guess








but i've got to keep cpuVtt at 1.32 and MCH at 1.26 
is that safe and ok for 24/7?


Perfectly safe to use..

Enjoy your rig..









CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g;13610965*
> If I find my stable NB FSB, like for example right now, my 540x6 looks stable so far in prime95 large fft. When I crank up the cpu multiplier I wont have to mess with the CPU Termination anymore since it was proven stable on 540x6? What do I need to do to stabilize when I increase the multiplier other than vcore? CPU PLL? CPU Referece?


When you find stable FSB then *you only need to up multiplier* and to *up Vcore* until that OC (xxxMHz FSB x multi) becomes stable..

Keep your *VTT*, *Vcore* and *MCH voltage* *under 1.40V* at all time for 24/7 usage..

Keep your core temperatures *under 75C* at all time..

CHEERS..


----------



## Rowey

Somebody get KingT a UD3P he damn deserves one!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Somebody get KingT a UD3P he damn deserves one!


Hhehe I tried my best to get one but no luck..

Ended up buying this brand new P5QC (DDR3 + DDR2) for 100$ in local IT store so..

It's a nice mobo, runs my Q9550 @ 4GHz so I'm pretty satisfied..

But I would like to play with UD3P,just for fun..









CHEERS..


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Hhehe I tried my best to get one but no luck..

Ended up buying this brand new P5QC (DDR3 + DDR2) for 100$ in local IT store so..

It's a nice mobo, runs my Q9550 @ 4GHz so I'm pretty satisfied..

But I would like to play with UD3P,just for fun..









CHEERS..


Dont sound like a bad board tbh, ive seen Q9550's struggle with 4ghz on UD3P's. If i see one anywhere ill let you know, would love to see what clocks you can get with one. Considering you seem to know everything about every board on this planet (no seriously







)


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Dont sound like a bad board tbh, ive seen Q9550's struggle with 4ghz on UD3P's. If i see one anywhere ill let you know, would love to see what clocks you can get with one. Considering you seem to know everything about every board on this planet (no seriously







)


Yeah,but I'm not looking to spend any more money on LGA775 (at least ATM)..









Well I do know a few things,but the truth is once you get to know one (P45 for this particular example) really good, you pretty much know them all..









CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah,but I'm not looking to spend any more money on LGA775 (at least ATM)..









Well I do know a few things,but the truth is once you get to know one (P45 for this particular example) really good, you pretty much know them all..









CHEERS..


It's just understanding the different terminologies they use in the bios.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Yep kingT deserves one lol.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If shipping from the States to where he lives wasn't so outrageous he would have had one a month or so ago. But the shipping was almost as high as the board itself.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah,but I'm not looking to spend any more money on LGA775 (at least ATM)..









Well I do know a few things,but the truth is once you get to know one (P45 for this particular example) really good, you pretty much know them all..









CHEERS..


I really want to learn about these boards so i can do everything myself without requesting assistance with everything. Anyway, when i finally come round to overclocking with my UD3P i know who to come to. My respect it with you ~Rowey

EDIT: Love all you UD3P owners (incl. KingT)! Cant wait to start really overclocking, when i leave school soon will have much more time on my hands. Will need your help guys


----------



## KingT

We are all here to help those who are willing to learn and improve..









I have also learned A LOT since I have joined OCN,the best place for gathering knowledge there is..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


If shipping from the States to where he lives wasn't so outrageous he would have had one a month or so ago. But the shipping was almost as high as the board itself.


I was about to give him my P5Q-E for almost nothing, but the shipping price from Norway was also very high


----------



## openchut82

Would you all help me fine tune my settings? My concern is do my voltages look somewhat right for this overclock. Also, I can play BC2 with no problems, but when I try to run Prime95, it starts, then stops immediately. I dont know how I could have no problems in BC2, but cant even run Prime95.

I am not having any other problems so far, was just wondering why I cant run Prime95.

Temps are good while gaming which is mainly around high 50s and sometimes in the low 60s.

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.) Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto] CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: [8x] Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:[+0.5] CPU Frequency ...........................:4.15GHz (489 x 8.5) ********** Clock Chip Control ******** Standard Clock Control CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [489] PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:[100] C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled] >>>>> Advanced Clock Control Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter] ******** DRAM Performance Control ******** Performance Enhance...................: [standard] Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [Auto] (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [333] System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..............: [2.00B] Memory Frequency (Mhz) 1066..............: 978 DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)................: [manual] >>>>> Standard Timing Control CAS Latency Time........................ 5 (As per SPD) tRCD ..........................................5 tRP'............................................5 tRAS.......................................... 15 Advanced Timing Control [Press Enter] ****** Motherboard Voltage Control ****** >>> CPU Load-Line Calibration...................[Enabled] CPU Vcore�.���.........................: 1.2875V [1.4V] (1.376 CPU-Z) CPU Termination�..... 1.200V [1.38V] CPU PLL�������....1.500V [1.57] CPU Referen.����....0.760V [Auto] >>>MCH/ICH MCH Core�����.....1.100V [1.36V] MCH Reference�.��.0.760V [Auto] MCH/DRAM Ref.�......0.900V [Auto] ICH I/O������.....1.500V [Auto] ICH Core����...��1.100V [Auto] >>> DRAM DRAM Voltage ��....1.800V [2.100V] DRAM Termination .�0.900V [Auto] Channel A Reference 0.900V [Auto] Channel B Reference 0.900V [Auto] ------------------------------------------------------------- Advanced Bios Features Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled] No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Disabled] CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled] C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled] x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled] CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled] CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]


Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: [8x]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:[+0.5]
CPU Frequency ...........................:4.15GHz (489 x 8.5)

********** Clock Chip Control ********

Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [489]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:[100]
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

>>>>> Advanced Clock Control

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]

******** DRAM Performance Control ********

Performance Enhance...................: [standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [Auto]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [333]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)..............: [2.00B]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 1066..............: 978
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)................: [manual]

>>>>> Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5 (As per SPD)
tRCD ..........................................5
tRP'............................................5
tRAS.......................................... 15

Advanced Timing Control [Press Enter]

****** Motherboard Voltage Control ******
>>> CPU

Load-Line Calibration...................[Enabled]
CPU Vcore�.���.........................: 1.2875V [1.4V] (1.376 CPU-Z)
CPU Termination�..... 1.200V [1.38V]
CPU PLL�������....1.500V [1.57]
CPU Referen.����....0.760V [Auto]

>>>MCH/ICH

MCH Core�����.....1.100V [1.36V]
MCH Reference�.��.0.760V [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Ref.�......0.900V [Auto]
ICH I/O������.....1.500V [Auto]
ICH Core����...��1.100V [Auto]

>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage ��....1.800V [2.100V]
DRAM Termination .�0.900V [Auto]
Channel A Reference 0.900V [Auto]
Channel B Reference 0.900V [Auto]

Advanced Bios Features

Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]


----------



## JumplnTheFire

Cheers. How come there's like no DS3 owners and like 18283838282882 UD3 owners?


----------



## freakb18c1

@openchut82

You're running more then enough volts on the cpu, But I would change the 2.00B strap to 2.00D, That might help with your prime hard locking issue.


----------



## openchut82

I have tried 200B (333) and 200D (400) with no success.


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *openchut82;13618239*
> Would you all help me fine tune my settings? My concern is do my voltages look somewhat right for this overclock. Also, I can play BC2 with no problems, but when I try to run Prime95, it starts, then stops immediately. I dont know how I could have no problems in BC2, but cant even run Prime95.
> 
> I am not having any other problems so far, was just wondering why I cant run Prime95.
> 
> Temps are good while gaming which is mainly around high 50s and sometimes in the low 60s.


If you adjust the CPU Ref and MCH Ref you may be able to lower CPU Term and MCH Core a step or two. I find adding 50MCH skew at 490 FSB helps for stability as well. I would also change all voltages from auto to stock. You might not need to have adjusted CPU PLL yet either, so you could try lowering it as well. Other than that your numbers seem pretty Standard.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JumplnTheFire;13618296*
> Cheers. How come there's like no DS3 owners and like 18283838282882 UD3 owners?


because they have their own thread.....
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/367675-gigabyte-ga-ep45-ds3l-thread.html

or are you just talking in general?


----------



## JumplnTheFire

Just in general, but I didn't see the thread, thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

The problem with that thread is that it's quite small and hasn't been active since 2009 with only a couple of posts in early 2010. Not sure how much information you could glean from it or how much help it would provide. While the DS3 isn't quite as robust and doesn't have all of the Bios Settings the UD3's do, the basic architecture is similar enough that you might get more help here. But with less cooling on the mosfets and chipset combined with no LLC in the bios the chances of OC'ing a DS3 as well as a UD3 isn't that likely, but they are very nice boards. I'm sure that you would find a lot of the information here quite helpful.


----------



## chip94

ok...i'm not getting a Q9550 anywhere for a decent price...

Should i go with the E8400 or just remain with my 775 setup till my next build?

the E8400 over here is $244 . worth it? the i5 2500K is about a couple of dollars costlier.


----------



## JumplnTheFire

Yea, that thread is old and they don't even acknowledge the ds3R! Haha. I'm not looking for help in particular, just wanted to see how people are doing with this board. It's kept my Q9550 stable at 4 ghz for a little over a year now, no hiccups. I've never had any problems with the thing. This is why I go with Gigabyte when I help family or friends build computers. Keep the E7500 until you can upgrade platforms imo


----------



## 10acjed

we will hit 2000 pages soon......


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


ok...i'm not getting a Q9550 anywhere for a decent price...

Should i go with the E8400 or just remain with my 775 setup till my next build?

the E8400 over here is $244 . worth it? the i5 2500K is about a couple of dollars costlier.


Lol... No E8400 is not worth that amount of money... Not even close.. It will not be a noticable upgrade over what you have now...

Go Sandy if you wanna use money..


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Lol... No E8400 is not worth that amount of money... Not even close.. It will not be a noticable upgrade over what you have now...

Go Sandy if you wanna use money..


agreed... For what you can sell your board & ram for it will be more cost effective to just upgrade all the way and get a 2500k (or 2600k if you use HT)


----------



## chip94

yeah...might just hold on a bit and get the 2500k.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


yeah...might just hold on a bit and get the 2500k.


Going from your E7500 @ 3.9 to an E8400 isnt going to be a reall big difference. Even if you hit 4.4 - 4.5 with it. 
Being its the same architecture the difference is just a number...

Now going from a 775 C2D to a 2500k, thats a big jump even comparing clock for clock not to mention the added OC headroom...


----------



## clark_b

so are our boards selling for a decent amount currently? like over $120?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


so are our boards selling for a decent amount currently? like over $120?


My best advice would be to watch ebay, when you see a time where there are only 2 or 3 available then post yours..

I got 135 + shipping a few months back...
Right now there are about 5 and the cheapest buy it now price is $150...

If you sell it here in the F/S section 80 - 100 is a fair OCN price


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Going from your E7500 @ 3.9 to an E8400 isnt going to be a reall big difference. Even if you hit 4.4 - 4.5 with it. 
Being its the same architecture the difference is just a number...

Now going from a 775 C2D to a 2500k, thats a big jump even comparing clock for clock not to mention the added OC headroom...


2500K is sickening fast. It keeps that old crappy coded Oblivion at a constant 60FPS Vsync on everywhere in the game as long as I don't use that unique districts mod. Whilst my [email protected] it will vary between 30 - 60FPS different places in the game. And as Besthesda games needs frameskipping mods to not stutter every third frame (Dual core bug) they also need to be synced with the refresh rate to get a good experience. As soon as I dip under 60FPS with that FPS stutter fix I get strange tearing.

This also goes for Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas.

Only solution for the Q9650 is to use a FPS clamper and clamp/(set Vsync) the FPS at 30 and set 30FPS in the ini file.

Only 'bad' thing about Sandybridge is that they are so easy to overclock that there is almost nothing to discuss about it in forums







Lol


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


My best advice would be to watch ebay, when you see a time where there are only 2 or 3 available then post yours..

I got 135 + shipping a few months back...
Right now there are about 5 and the cheapest buy it now price is $150...

If you sell it here in the F/S section 80 - 100 is a fair OCN price










i like how these boards appreciate in value. I bought mine for like $129.99 from newegg a while ago


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


i like how these boards appreciate in value. I bought mine for like $129.99 from newegg a while ago


tell me about it.. Got mine here for $90, used it for almost a year and sold it for a profit....

Very rare for that to happen... Ended up allowing me to upgrade and make a few bucks..

2000 pages and counting.... Post # 20,000 coming today as well

This thread is immortal


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's one of the 5 largest threads on OCN, and the largest mobo thread by a long shot.


----------



## turrican9

I had the first post at page 2000
















Who will get post 20K?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Folders Lounge 27,096
Socket 939 Appreciation Club24,823
CM Storm Scout Club21,539

Looks like this will be the 4th thread to reach 20,000 posts.


----------



## marsey99

yea but this thread is where all the coolest cats on oc.n hang out, folders are cool too but the other 2 suck


----------



## Rowey

Love this club, even though ive joined it so late in :/


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


ok...i'm not getting a Q9550 anywhere for a decent price...

Should i go with the E8400 or just remain with my 775 setup till my next build?

the E8400 over here is $244 . worth it? the i5 2500K is about a couple of dollars costlier.


I saw a 9505 for sale the other day.. for something like $180. It's the 9550 but with half the L2 Cache.

And, lol at Pappy for lurking waiting for the 20,000th post.


----------



## grishkathefool




----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I saw a 9505 for sale the other day.. for something like $180. It's the 9550 but with half the L2 Cache.

And, lol at Pappy for lurking waiting for the 20,000th post.


Had a power outage and missed it. I think my UPS is shot as it didn't keep the rig running.

Oh well, I needed to shut the sig rig down to take a couple of sticks of the T1's out of it to test in the LanParty board when it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


----------



## chip94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*





























I'm really happy i joined OCN and got so much help from you guys! Learnt so much.









thank you!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13623165*
> Had a power outage and missed it. I think my UPS is shot as it didn't keep the rig running.
> 
> Oh well, I needed to shut the sig rig down to take a couple of sticks of the T1's out of it to test in the LanParty board when it arrives tomorrow.


Funny, that. Last night, my power went out while I was using my rig. It shut off immediately. I guess I, too, need a new UPS. It scared me actually. Since I now have a SSD, I was a little scared to reboot and see what happens.

Everything seems fine, though.


----------



## PapaSmurf

This one is about 6 years old so I guess it's done it's job. It was free so I can't complain. I'll have to take it apart one of these days and check it out. It's an APC so it might just need the battery replaced.


----------



## DaClownie

Very nice work EP45 owners. Very proud to be a member. Even when its time for me to upgrade to a new platform this computer will live on. Maybe I'll pass it on to my son to tinker with... lord knows it takes some serious effort to kill this motherboard.


----------



## NoGuru

Wow, I have been here since about 300 pages in and have read every single page and almost every post in this thread. I need to get a life, lol.


----------



## grishkathefool

hahahaah, I feel you bro!

@pappy, mine is about the same age. I bought it in '04 or '05 when I bought my Barton system. I have also not been feeling motivated enough to simply replace the battery (also and APC).


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13622962*
> Love this club, even though ive joined it so late in :/


I havent had a UD3 in months... Still wont leave


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13625659*
> I havent had a UD3 in months... Still wont leave


QFT! Although my UD3 is next to me on the desk and I often times am browsing on it, instead of firing up this rig.


----------



## grishkathefool

I found what I think is my first post on this thread. Lol, I didn't even say hi.
Post #2866
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;6347246*
> You should be able to POST without a HDD connected.
> 
> 1) Power to the CPU connected? That's one 8 pin or 2 4 pin cpu connector/s?
> 
> 2) Check Monitor connections. If cables are secure and Monitor is powered, try a different monitor.
> 
> 3) Before you RMA the board, get a $13 PSU tester and check your PSU.


Then I noticed that I was talking about REFs in the very beginning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;6378189*
> even if you are, I know you will deny it as this is "public" but are you denny crumb?
> 
> Careful adjusting vterm. you will notice that when you do your MCH Ref voltage goes up. Also, MCH Core is related to your NB and, in general, the higher you jack your FSB the more MCH you need... There are tons of overclocking posts on this forum to peruse.
> 
> Stable Builds
> How to Overclock
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/513588-q9400-overclocking.html?highlight=Q9400
> Q9450Club
> 
> if you have any more specific questions about the board, please give a shout.


I noticed a couple other things.
1) Guru, Bradley, and denny were helping out for a good long while before I got here! Way to go guys.
2) Bradley has almost 11,000 posts now.
3) See attached file. Seems like pappy wasn't the only smurf at OCN.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yepper. We even have our own Social Group, Smurf Village.


----------



## NoGuru

Too funny. Everyone that has been in or through this thread has been great.
I don't really drink and OC as much as I used to but man i got some great clocks several beers deep.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13625659*
> I havent had a UD3 in months... Still wont leave


I don't have one but will one day. I do subscribe and read this thread though!!! I call it the PapaSmurf thread. Hey Papa, I noticed that someone with the PapaSmurfsHarem tag joined up here not too long ago. Whats that all about???


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13626181*
> Too funny. Everyone that has been in or through this thread has been great.
> I don't really drink and OC as much as I used to but man i got some great clocks several beers deep.


its funny what a bit of dutch courage can do for your oc









idk how far i would of gotten with mine had it not been for the guys and gals (past and presant) in here pointing me in the right direction when i hit a wall









nothing but love for y'all


----------



## chip94

What exactly is folding?! I know it deals with using processing power of different pc's to process stuff regarding genetics and proteins right? Or am I wrong ?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13636222*
> What exactly is folding?! I know it deals with using processing power of different pc's to process stuff regarding genetics and proteins right? Or am I wrong ?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/[email protected]


----------



## PapaSmurf

Figured out what the problem with my UPS was. It's only a 500watter and normally only have just one monitor, tower, and a desk lamp plugged into it while my second rig and test rig are plugged into a power strip directly into the wall. I had plugged the second power strip into UPS while doing a bios update and forgot to move it back to the wall outlet after I finished. 3 rigs, 3 monitors, and two sets of speakers in one 8 year old 500watt UPS just doesn't work that well.


----------



## Kishkab

I just got a BSOD in Prime 95 Blend about 45min in. I got the error IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL STOP:OX0000000A. Right now I'm at a 410FSB of 3.69GHZ OC and my CPU VCore was bumped up 2 notches from auto setting at 1.26250V. Thats the only voltage I increased. Other than that no other voltages were changed LLC is Enabled EIST Disabled and CPU Enchanced Halt (C1E) Disabled. My CPU temps were completely normal highest I saw them go checking them often was 54C. Let me know if you guys want me to post my BIOS settings again...?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kishkab;13642305*
> I just got a BSOD in Prime 95 Blend about 45min in. I got the error IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL STOP:OX0000000A. Right now I'm at a 410FSB of 3.69GHZ OC and my CPU VCore was bumped up 2 notches from auto setting at 1.26250V. Thats the only voltage I increased. Other than that no other voltages were changed LLC is Enabled EIST Disabled and CPU Enchanced Halt (C1E) Disabled. My CPU temps were completely normal highest I saw them go checking them often was 54C. Let me know if you guys want me to post my BIOS settings again...?


Same thing I recommended pages ago.... These are the voltage settings I used for 4.0, yours will be close...

You cant just bump the cpu voltage and OC. You need to make other adjustments to voltages.

See Changes in RED

Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: + 0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.825

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [B]425[/B]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [B]101[/B]
[I][U]If you can pass Prime95 Blend 10+ hours at this then bump the CPU Host Frequency by increments of 10 and test again...
[/U][/I]
Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800MV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800MV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0PS
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0PS

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: [B]2.00D[/B] [U][I]Once you get the cpu stable you can begin messing with the memory multi and cpu multi to fine tune the memory speed & timings[/I][/U]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: [B]850[/B]
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Motherboard Voltage Control
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: [B]Enabled[/B]
CPU Vcore............................: [B]1.350[/B]
[I][U]If you have BSOD at the settings above then make another small bump to CPU Vcore[/U][/I]
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: [B]1.32[/B]
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: [B]1.57[/B]
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: [B]Auto[/B]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: [B]1.34[/B]
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: [B]1.50[/B]
ICH Core............1.100V...........: [B]1.20[/B]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: [B]2.10[/B] [I][U]check your ram tab in CPU-Z, but I think most G.Skill 1066 2x2 modules are 2.1 - 2.2v default[/U][/I]


----------



## grishkathefool

The IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL STOP:OX0000000A is typically related to memory, if memory serves. Since you bumped your FSB but nothing else, like 10acjed posted, you will need to notch up the CPUTerm and MCH Core a tad.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13646666*
> The IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL STOP:OX0000000A is typically related to memory, if memory serves. Since you bumped your FSB but nothing else, like 10acjed posted, you will need to notch up the CPUTerm and MCH Core a tad.


y you no recommend upping GTL's? would fix problem without extra voltage....


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;13646683*
> y you no recommend upping GTL's? would fix problem without extra voltage....


Because we tend to not bump our Refs early? He has only raised his CPU voltage and nothing else. A minor bump to his CPUTerm (VTT) and to his MCH Core should help him out. Since it was an IRQ error, I would bet that a small bump to the Term might do it alone, as he only has 4GB of RAM.


----------



## Kishkab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13643731*
> Same thing I recommended pages ago.... These are the voltage settings I used for 4.0, yours will be close...
> 
> You cant just bump the cpu voltage and OC. You need to make other adjustments to voltages.
> 
> See Changes in RED
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
> CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
> Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: + 0.0
> CPU Frequency .......................: 3.825
> 
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [B]425[/B]
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [B]101[/B]
> [I][U]If you can pass Prime95 Blend 10+ hours at this then bump the CPU Host Frequency by increments of 10 and test again...
> [/U][/I]
> Advanced Clock Control
> CPU Clock Drive......................: 800MV
> PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800MV
> CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0PS
> MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0PS
> 
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance..................: Standard
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
> (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
> System Memory Multiplier ............: [B]2.00D[/B] [U][I]Once you get the cpu stable you can begin messing with the memory multi and cpu multi to fine tune the memory speed & timings[/I][/U]
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: [B]850[/B]
> DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual
> 
> Standard Timing Control
> CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
> tRCD ................................: 5
> tRP..................................: 5
> tRAS.................................: 15
> 
> Motherboard Voltage Control
> Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: [B]Enabled[/B]
> CPU Vcore............................: [B]1.350[/B]
> [I][U]If you have BSOD at the settings above then make another small bump to CPU Vcore[/U][/I]
> CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: [B]1.32[/B]
> CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: [B]1.57[/B]
> CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: [B]Auto[/B]
> 
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core............1.100V...........: [B]1.34[/B]
> MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
> MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
> ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: [B]1.50[/B]
> ICH Core............1.100V...........: [B]1.20[/B]
> 
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: [B]2.10[/B] [I][U]check your ram tab in CPU-Z, but I think most G.Skill 1066 2x2 modules are 2.1 - 2.2v default[/U][/I]


Ok I will make all the changes in red, thanks. So you don't want me to touch the Memory Frequency right now right? Until everything is stable? Correct? Right now it's set at 800Mhz with 2.00D. By the way my DRAM(Memory)voltage is set to 2.0...not 2.10Volts like you want because 2.10 is not a selection in voltage settings(I think). I think it's only 2.0 and 2.2


----------



## grishkathefool

That he changed his DRAM volts is probably related to his RAM in specific.


----------



## Kishkab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13649227*
> That he changed his DRAM volts is probably related to his RAM in specific.


It's not like I changed it recently it's been like that for months know the DRAM Voltage at 2.0....I'll look again I guess to see if I can find the 2.10Voltage setting. Is that really necessary though? If I can't find that setting should I change it to 2.2?


----------



## grishkathefool

You misunderstand me. I mean that 10acjed might have needed the extra DRAM voltage because of his Brand of RAM. You might not need to adjust your DRAM voltage. I never went crazy high on my over clocks, so I have never raised my DRAM voltage.

Blend is stressing your CPU's ability to handle memory transfers, for the most part. You need to raise the voltages associated with that. Those are the CPUTerm (aka VTT aka FSB) and the MCHCore.

It would help if you would post your MIT settings for us in the form of a quote. Then we could see what you are trying out and make minute suggestions for you.

Here is a post from a guy who has a Q9550 which he has running stable at 4.25GHz. He has the same RAM as you, I think. However, I think that he has raised his MCHCore a bit higher than he needed.

Also, dennyb is our resident Q9650 guy.


----------



## NoGuru

I have used up to 2.70 DRAM on air, te-he.


----------



## DaClownie

Question - How do I get the RAID splash (ICH10R one, not GRAID) to stop displaying? I purchased a SSD, got it set up as my boot drive. I need to enable RAID once more to break my array (forgot, and now only one drive shows up in Windows to be formatted). However, after that, I want it gone as its slowing down my boot speeds









Any way to do so? Or does AHCI override that and make it appear no matter what?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kishkab;13649495*
> It's not like I changed it recently it's been like that for months know the DRAM Voltage at 2.0....I'll look again I guess to see if I can find the 2.10Voltage setting. Is that really necessary though? If I can't find that setting should I change it to 2.2?


What is the ram rated at?

Look on the side of it, it should be on the sticker If its 2.0 then leave it there. I didnt know if maybe it was rated higher, maybe 2.0 - 2.1 like these

But realistically for running at 800MHz 2.0 is fine, so dont even bother with it..

Once your CPU is stable and your happy with the OC we will talk about the Dram Freq


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie;13650909*
> Question - How do I get the RAID splash (ICH10R one, not GRAID) to stop displaying? I purchased a SSD, got it set up as my boot drive. I need to enable RAID once more to break my array (forgot, and now only one drive shows up in Windows to be formatted). However, after that, I want it gone as its slowing down my boot speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any way to do so? Or does AHCI override that and make it appear no matter what?


I am pretty sure that there is no way to get rid of the ICH10R splash screen. I have spent quite a bit of time searching for a solution myself. Maybe someone else has found a way?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyveRson;13653657*
> I am pretty sure that there is no way to get rid of the ICH10R splash screen. I have spent quite a bit of time searching for a solution myself. Maybe someone else has found a way?


I don't remember it being there until I set up a RAID array on this PC a while ago, now that I'm removing it, I want it gone.


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie;13653886*
> I don't remember it being there until I set up a RAID array on this PC a while ago, now that I'm removing it, I want it gone.


You mean the detecting hard drives function right? I think it's there as long as AHCI mode is set. I agree that it is annoying.


----------



## NoGuru

It should have went away when you deleted the RAID. I can't remember if the BIOS has a RAID setting or just ACHI, if it does have the RAID setting then or corse change it to ACHI. Off the top of my head that is all I can think of.


----------



## Kishkab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13653281*
> What is the ram rated at?
> 
> Look on the side of it, it should be on the sticker If its 2.0 then leave it there. I didnt know if maybe it was rated higher, maybe 2.0 - 2.1 like these
> 
> But realistically for running at 800MHz 2.0 is fine, so dont even bother with it..
> 
> Once your CPU is stable and your happy with the OC we will talk about the Dram Freq


It says 2.0V-2.1V


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13655511*
> It should have went away when you deleted the RAID. I can't remember if the BIOS has a RAID setting or just ACHI, if it does have the RAID setting then or corse change it to ACHI. Off the top of my head that is all I can think of.


Yea, anything stating RAID was turned to AHCI... it basically has to count down with the little dots... The windows splash screen gets from appearing to Windows completely loaded in about 5 seconds. The RAID screen takes almost 20 seconds on its own... and since I plugged my DVD drive into the wrong slot, the GRAID screen takes another 5 seconds or so. If I can get them to go away I'll have a 10 second boot lol.


----------



## NoGuru

Try and do a reset to defaults and redo your OC after. Lot of work but it should clear that out. I can try and mess with it tonight if the wife doesn't have plans for me.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kishkab;13656816*
> It says 2.0V-2.1V


2.0 is plenty for what your running it at.


----------



## Kishkab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;13643731*
> Same thing I recommended pages ago.... These are the voltage settings I used for 4.0, yours will be close...
> 
> You cant just bump the cpu voltage and OC. You need to make other adjustments to voltages.
> 
> See Changes in RED
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
> CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
> Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: + 0.0
> CPU Frequency .......................: 3.825
> 
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [B]425[/B]
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [B]101[/B]
> [I][U]If you can pass Prime95 Blend 10+ hours at this then bump the CPU Host Frequency by increments of 10 and test again...
> [/U][/I]
> Advanced Clock Control
> CPU Clock Drive......................: 800MV
> PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800MV
> CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0PS
> MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0PS
> 
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance..................: Standard
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
> (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
> System Memory Multiplier ............: [B]2.00D[/B] [U][I]Once you get the cpu stable you can begin messing with the memory multi and cpu multi to fine tune the memory speed & timings[/I][/U]
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: [B]850[/B]
> DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual
> 
> Standard Timing Control
> CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
> tRCD ................................: 5
> tRP..................................: 5
> tRAS.................................: 15
> 
> Motherboard Voltage Control
> Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: [B]Enabled[/B]
> CPU Vcore............................: [B]1.350[/B]
> [I][U]If you have BSOD at the settings above then make another small bump to CPU Vcore[/U][/I]
> CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: [B]1.32[/B]
> CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: [B]1.57[/B]
> CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: [B]Auto[/B]
> 
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core............1.100V...........: [B]1.34[/B]
> MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
> MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
> ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: [B]1.50[/B]
> ICH Core............1.100V...........: [B]1.20[/B]
> 
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: [B]2.10[/B] [I][U]check your ram tab in CPU-Z, but I think most G.Skill 1066 2x2 modules are 2.1 - 2.2v default[/U][/I]


Just curious I'm about to make these changes in red but why the change in PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)? what will that do?


----------



## NoGuru

It can help with stability sometimes.
On my 1366 I will sometimes run PCI-E up to 125 to get stability at high clocks.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13657192*
> Try and do a reset to defaults and redo your OC after. Lot of work but it should clear that out. I can try and mess with it tonight if the wife doesn't have plans for me.


I'll possibly give that a shot tonight ... just hand write my MIT for the OC


----------



## Cthulhu33

I have a Q6600 with a ud3p board running pc6400 ram. It was more than enough when I bought it but its getting old so I want to overclock. I have been stock so far. I am looking for a good place to start thread wise. I just picked up a zalman cnps9500at. Im gonna start at the beginning and see how far I can get. With soooo many posts in this thread I dont know where to start. Any info is appreciated. I have the g0 stepping so I am hoping for some good results.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cthulhu33;13659509*
> I have a Q6600 with a ud3p board running pc6400 ram. It was more than enough when I bought it but its getting old so I want to overclock. I have been stock so far. I am looking for a good place to start thread wise. I just picked up a zalman cnps9500at. Im gonna start at the beginning and see how far I can get. With soooo many posts in this thread I dont know where to start. Any info is appreciated. I have the g0 stepping so I am hoping for some good results.


Because I love Lovecraft, I will give you a good start. Here are some search results from this thread regarding previous users and their attempts at over clocking Q6600s. The search string didn't go back past Sept. 2010, but I know that there are a plethora of other hits before then. Start there and see what you see. Once you have some ideas, post back with them and we can see what we can do.

Grab an MIT form from one of our sigs and save it as MIT Template. Then, as you make changes to your BIOS, you can fill in the MIT form, SAVE AS.... then post that here in QUOTE form.

We are happy to field any questions about this at all.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie;13650909*
> Question - How do I get the RAID splash (ICH10R one, not GRAID) to stop displaying? I purchased a SSD, got it set up as my boot drive. I need to enable RAID once more to break my array (forgot, and now only one drive shows up in Windows to be formatted). However, after that, I want it gone as its slowing down my boot speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any way to do so? Or does AHCI override that and make it appear no matter what?


The RAID one will go away once you disable the raid array and switch to AHCI in the bios, but you will then get an AHCI screen in it's place. You can sort of get around it by enabling Quick Boot (might be called fast boot), but that bypasses some of the DMI checks so some things like CPU_Z, 3DMark, and others won't function.

Your other option would be to switch to IDE mode, but then you lose TRIM support for the SSD, you'll lose Hot Swap Support, and overall drive speeds will go down as much as 15%, although 5-10% is more common.

For your optical drive on the jMicron controller, switch that to IDE mode as the optical drive can't take advantage of AHCI anyway.


----------



## Cthulhu33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Because I love Lovecraft, I will give you a good start. Here are some search results from this thread regarding previous users and their attempts at over clocking Q6600s. The search string didn't go back past Sept. 2010, but I know that there are a plethora of other hits before then. Start there and see what you see. Once you have some ideas, post back with them and we can see what we can do.

Grab an MIT form from one of our sigs and save it as MIT Template. Then, as you make changes to your BIOS, you can fill in the MIT form, SAVE AS.... then post that here in QUOTE form.

We are happy to field any questions about this at all.


Thanks man, Im gonna do that. Glad to find another Lovecraft fan. Im gonna start in the morning. Using what I have read plus looking at posts after 9/10, I feel I should be able to get to atleast 2.8+. I will post my questions and results here.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you have a decent G0 and a decent heatink you should be able to reach 3.2GHz with ease. With any luck you stand a chance of 3.4 to 3.6 on air. Heck, I've got an old B3 with a lousy VID at 3.4 on a UD3R and a Hyper 212+.


----------



## NoGuru

Hit 5314 with my 920 last night but the file was corrupted. I'm done with DICE and heading towards the hard stuff now.


----------



## grishkathefool

GJ Guru!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13665324*
> GJ Guru!


Thanks bro!
I hope Giga continues to put the OC buttons on the MOBO. It makes changing clocks on the fly sooooooo easy. Best thing invented since implants


----------



## Kishkab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Same thing I recommended pages ago.... These are the voltage settings I used for 4.0, yours will be close...

You cant just bump the cpu voltage and OC. You need to make other adjustments to voltages.

See Changes in RED

Code:


Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: + 0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.825

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: [B]425[/B]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: [B]101[/B]
[I][U]If you can pass Prime95 Blend 10+ hours at this then bump the CPU Host Frequency by increments of 10 and test again...
[/U][/I]
Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800MV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800MV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0PS
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0PS

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: [B]2.00D[/B] [U][I]Once you get the cpu stable you can begin messing with the memory multi and cpu multi to fine tune the memory speed & timings[/I][/U]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: [B]850[/B]
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Motherboard Voltage Control
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: [B]Enabled[/B]
CPU Vcore............................: [B]1.350[/B]
[I][U]If you have BSOD at the settings above then make another small bump to CPU Vcore[/U][/I]
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: [B]1.32[/B]
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: [B]1.57[/B]
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: [B]Auto[/B]

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: [B]1.34[/B]
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: [B]1.50[/B]
ICH Core............1.100V...........: [B]1.20[/B]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: [B]2.10[/B] [I][U]check your ram tab in CPU-Z, but I think most G.Skill 1066 2x2 modules are 2.1 - 2.2v default[/U][/I]


Ok there is a couple of problems . #1 CPU PLL there is no setting for 1.57V only 1.550V. #2 CPU Reference on the left of auto that it's set on it says 0.805V not 0.755V like your chart says. Lastly #2 ICH I/O there is no 1.50V only 1.550V.


----------



## marsey99

yea mate the l and lr versions dont have as small adjustments in the bios as the p and r, just test the settings you have around that figure


----------



## chip94

hey,
I was recently just checking for stability. OCCT and IBT take my CPU temps to 75-78 but prime hardly takes it to 60C ! (this includes Blend,FFT)

I Have'nt used prime earlier so i think i may be making a mistake...
Any ideas?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13687121*
> hey,
> I was recently just checking for stability. OCCT and IBT take my CPU temps to 75-78 but prime hardly takes it to 60C ! (this includes Blend,FFT)
> 
> I Have'nt used prime earlier so i think i may be making a mistake...
> Any ideas?


IBT in average runs 10C hotter than Prime95..

CHEERS..


----------



## chip94

Mines running about 18C more! is that ok?


----------



## xtnod

Time to finally upgrade to SB... I will miss my board it's been great. And this thread has been the most helpful learning how to OC gigabyte boards. Thanks much!


----------



## Rowey

Q-Flash still not detecting ANYTHING! ive done almost everything now and its still not working


----------



## grishkathefool

You tried external Floppy?


----------



## Rowey

External floppy? how do you connect them? Its also very frustrating that this GIGABYTE board wont pick up ANY of my drives but my old asus board picked up everything in ez-flash!


----------



## grishkathefool

Let me ask, you have tried USB? Did you have Legacy USB enabled in the BIOS before you tried it? USB must be Enabled in order to read the Thumb drive in BIOS.

As for External Floppy, it's what I always used. Make sure that Floppy is Enabled and choose it as the First in the Boot order. If the External Floppy is USB, then Legacy USB has to be Enabled too.

Then, when you choose Load from CMOS, in BIOS, choose Floppy B.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Q-Flash still not detecting ANYTHING! ive done almost everything now and its still not working


Is the USB drive formatted to Fat 12, Fat 16, or Fat 32? NTFS will not work.

Was the USB drive plugged in while the system was off and left in when the system was powered on?

Was USB Legacy Storage enabled in the bios? In fact, make sure every USB option is enabled just to make sure.

Try entering the bios, loading Fail Safe Defaults, then save and exit. Re-enter the bios to make sure that all of the USB options are enabled and Full Screen Logo is disabled.

Try unplugging any and all USB devices except the USB Flash Drive you are flashing from.

Try unplugging all of your hard and optical drives and SSD's, especially any externals.

Make sure that you disable any and all bios/setup passwords.

Make sure the bios files are in the root of the USB thumb drive (such as G:\\bios.file

Try creating a self booting CD (or CD-RW) to flash from. Use this file for the boot files and copy the flash utility and other files from the Gigabyte Bios Download File to the disk as well.

If that doesn't work try the long bios clear. 

Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Remove the Battery.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear. * In your case I recommend at least an hour.*
Plug in a PS2 Keyboard. If you don't have a PS/2 keyboard try USB to PS/2 adapter like the ones that come with mice.
Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc. You only want to have the USB thumb drive that you are using to flash from.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized or Fail Safe Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and enable all of the USB options and disable Full Screen Logo.
Now try to flash it.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


*Is the USB drive formatted to Fat 12, Fat 16, or Fat 32? NTFS will not work.*


just to high light that as it catches lots of people out


----------



## NoGuru

And make sure the new BIOS is not in a folder but right on the first part of the drive, like
G:\\NEWBIOS


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


And make sure the new BIOS is not in a folder but right on the first part of the drive, like
G:\\NEWBIOS


Good point. I forgot about that.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Good point. I forgot about that.


I made that mistake once and almost pulled my hair out.
Thought, maybe I formatted the drive wrong, lol.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I know the feeling. I spent two days trying to update the bios on an old ECS board several years ago. Finally remembered that it had a bios flash lock jumper that had to be moved to enable the flash to work. That darn thing almost became a Frisbee.


----------



## NoGuru

Lmao


----------



## Rowey

You guys did it once again! I whipped out an old external floppy, damn those things are ancient! whats their avg rpm? anyway i extracted the files straight to the floppy just went to bios enabled floppy, then just ran on into q-flash this time instead of no drives detected it found floppy a and floppy b, went onto floppy b and the file was there! i was so glad! flashed to F10 now from F4, heard F9 was better for overclocking but i like to be up to date with the latest. Thanks again guys, will rep the contributors and can start overclocking with this monster now!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Good deal. I don't have an external USB floppy drive, but I keep a few internals around just for situations like this.


----------



## Rowey

Yeah, so glad i found this one out. It's nice to know now ill have this if i ever come across something like this again! Big thanks to you papasmurf! RIGHT! now i need someone to manually help me with my settings,like all of them i want to try and get the perfect tune.


----------



## grishkathefool

External Floppy for the win, bro. Glad we could help you out!


----------



## Rowey

I cant seem to get overclocking on this board, every set of settings i enter i try and boot. it boots but it just sets itself back to stock and says there was unstable overclock and it was only at like 3ghz?? heres some shots of my current bios settings because i wacked it back to stock, could someone please help me with my settings like tell me what to enter which values etc. then so i can keep bumping them up and working on them. Thanks guys!
*snip*


----------



## grishkathefool

rowley, let's do this one step at a time, bro. First, grab an MIT form from one of our sigs and save that. Then, when you want to post something, it's a quoted text file, not a bunch of pictures. That way we can edit it.

Now, the first thing I see is that your CPU Host Clock Control is Disabled. You can't change the clocks like that


----------



## PapaSmurf

And change the System Memory Multiplier to 2.00D. That will take the memory out of the equation while you try to find the best CPU overclock. Once you find that adjust the memory. Otherwise you are working with two different sub-systems at the same time which it makes it more difficult to determine which one is causing the problem.


----------



## Rowey

Cheers man, here my stock settings. Would appreciate some help figuring out some values from where i can start, would like to start form 3ghz preferably. I know its capable i had it @ 3.4ghz for a year stable.
Quote:


> User = Roweyi7
> CPU = Q8400 2.66ghz 8x Multiplier
> Motherboard = UD3P
> BIOS Version = F10 (Official)
> Ram = Corsair Dominator 1066mhz 4GB
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
> CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8x
> Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: +0.0
> CPU Frequency ..............................: 2.66ghz
> 
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control..................: Disabled
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 333
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto
> 
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance...................: Turbo
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
> (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
> System Memory Multiplier ..............: Auto
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
> DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Auto
> 
> Standard Timing Control
> CAS Latency Time........................: Auto
> tRCD .............................................: Auto
> tRP.................................................: Auto
> tRAS..............................................: Auto
> 
> Advanced Timing Control
> tRRD...........................................: Auto
> tWTR..........................................: Auto
> tWR............................................: Auto
> tRFC...........................................: Auto
> tRTP...........................................: Auto
> Command Rate (CMD) ....................: Auto
> 
> Channel A
> Static tRead Value.........................: Auto
> Channel B
> Static tRead Value.........................: Auto
> 
> Motherboard Voltage Control
> CPU
> CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: Auto
> CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: Auto
> CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: Auto
> CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: Auto
> 
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: Auto
> MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............: Auto
> MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: Auto
> ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: Auto
> ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: Auto
> 
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.100v
> DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: Auto
> Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
> Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13705584*
> And change the System Memory Multiplier to 2.00D. That will take the memory out of the equation while you try to find the best CPU overclock. Once you find that adjust the memory. Otherwise you are working with two different sub-systems at the same time which it makes it more difficult to determine which one is causing the problem.


Gotcha, thanks


----------



## marsey99

if i was you i would start by hitting f7 on all the mit pages you can get save>restart>then set your ram timings and volts, f10 restart. then try setting all those autos for the voltages down near the bottom to the setting you see on the left.

then once you have the bios set to optimal and the voltages at default with your ram set set the mch latch to 400, mem multi to x2.0 and see how high you can get the fsb going up in 10 jumps till it wont boot. then go back 10fsb and see if its stable there on that voltage or increase the voltage till it is.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;13706022*
> if i was you i would start by hitting f7 on all the mit pages you can get save>restart>then set your ram timings and volts, f10 restart. then try setting all those autos for the voltages down near the bottom to the setting you see on the left.
> 
> then once you have the bios set to optimal and the voltages at default with your ram set set the mch latch to 400, mem multi to x2.0 and see how high you can get the fsb going up in 10 jumps till it wont boot. then go back 10fsb and see if its stable there on that voltage or increase the voltage till it is.


Thanks man, will bare everything in mind for tomorrow when i start to overclock and tune the settings etc. thanks again


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13706233*
> Thanks man, will bare everything in mind for tomorrow when i start to overclock and tune the settings etc. thanks again


I PM'ed you a M.I.T. from a Q9400 @ 3.72 to try out. Good luck.


----------



## Rowey

Going bed now people, will start overclocking first thing tomorrow. Hopefully i will have a few people online for assistance tomorrow. Cheers everyone


----------



## marsey99

no worries matey









i see no reason why you wont get to 4ghz with it under 1.4v tbh but you might need to tweak the skews and increase the mch volts as you get the fsb higher.


----------



## 2thAche

My set for a conservative 3.6 on a Q8300/UD3L. Should be plenty of FSB for your Q8400 with its higher mutliple, since I still had headroom:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche;13061781*
> And Q8300 at 3.6 on UD3L:
> 
> CPU = Q8300, VID= 1.2875
> Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3L Version 1.0
> BIOS Version = F9
> Ram = 2x2GB G Skill DDR2 1066
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 7
> Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: +0.5
> CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.6 GHz.
> 
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 480
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: Auto
> 
> Advanced Clock Control
> CPU Clock Drive...................: 700 mV
> PCI Express Clock Drive.....: 700 mV
> CPU Clock Skew...................: 0 ps
> MCH Clock Skew..................: 0 ps
> 
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance...................: Standard
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Auto
> (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
> System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 960
> DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual
> 
> Standard Timing Control
> CAS Latency Time........................: 5
> tRCD .............................................: 5
> tRP............................................... ..: 5
> tRAS.............................................. : 15
> 
> Advanced Timing Control
> tRRD...........................................: Auto
> tWTR..........................................: Auto
> tWR............................................: Auto
> tRFC...........................................: 64
> tRTP...........................................: Auto
> Command Rate (CMD) ....................: Auto
> 
> Channel A
> Static tRead Value.........................: Auto
> Channel B
> Static tRead Value.........................: Auto
> 
> Channel A
> Driving Strength Profile...................Auto
> Channel B
> Driving Strength Profile...................Auto
> 
> Motherboard Voltage Control
> CPU
> Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
> CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.35000 (1.312 - CPUZ)
> CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.28
> CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.550V*.......: 1.550
> CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.805V*...........: 0.794
> 
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.280
> MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V............: 0.850
> ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.550V............: 1.550
> ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.100
> 
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.100


----------



## 2thAche

And PS I use F9 on that board and on my sig rig I believe. To get 4.0 you'll probably have to get more aggressive with the tuning (skews/voltages), this is my sig rig set for 506FSB but you may not need as much on the MCH core:

http://www.overclock.net/13061585-post19322.html


----------



## simtafa

Hey guys! I am new to overclocking. (sort of) To start off, What's the difference between F9 bios and FFb bios (which is what I have right now.) My system is my sig rig. Before I had HyperX T1s I successfully overclocked to 4.00 Ghz. Back then all I had was 1x4 GB 667 Mhz Ram sticks. Now that I replaced them with Hyperx T1 I cannot overclock like I used to anymore. When I say "overclock" I mean nothing fancy just playing with the clock until it hit 4.00 Ghz. I cannot even get 3.40 Ghz. I need help.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simtafa;13708016*
> Hey guys! I am new to overclocking. (sort of) To start off, What's the difference between F9 bios and FFb bios (which is what I have right now.) My system is my sig rig. Before I had HyperX T1s I successfully overclocked to 4.00 Ghz. Back then all I had was 1x4 GB 667 Mhz Ram sticks. Now that I replaced them with Hyperx T1 I cannot overclock like I used to anymore. When I say "overclock" I mean nothing fancy just playing with the clock until it hit 4.00 Ghz. I cannot even get 3.40 Ghz. I need help.


F9 is for the Rev 1.0 and 1.1 UD3P while FFb is the latest beta bios for the Rev. 1.6 UD3P. You have to use the one that is coded for your specific Rev.

The first thing to do is download the MIT for the EP45 from my sig, fill it out with whatever your best current OC is, then paste it into a post as a quote so it formats correctly. Be sure to include what the VID of your cpu is (you get that from CoreTemp, not from CPU-Z or other programs). Someone will try to see what settings should be adjusted to help.

Please note that if you got your T1's recently it's possible that they won't work as well on your UD3P. It appears that Kingston made a change in them this past year and for some reason they don't like Gigabyte boards as well as the older ones did. But even with them you should be able to get to 4.3GHz as long as the cpu can handle it.


----------



## marsey99

i think f9 and ffb are for the different revisions of the board tbh sim.

as for your ram, did you clear the cmos and load opti defaults(f7) on all the pages in the mit?

what about the ram speed? is it pushing the ram too high because of the multi?


----------



## simtafa

Thank you PapaSmurf and Marsey99 for your quick responses.
I've played with the bios a little. Thanks to 2thAche's MIT. I've managed 3.82 Ghz with the following settings.
I tried to follow whatever you said Papa. I hope I didn't mess anything up. Please let me know.
And Marsey99, I think Papa is right about the RAMs. I heard the same thing from another person. Shouldn't have jumped on them just because they were on sale. However, they are running at 1081 Mhz now. Is it the beginner's luck?








Quote:


> CPU = Q9550 VID=1.1875v Rev=E0 CPUID=0x1067A
> Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.6
> BIOS Version = FFb
> Ram = 2x2 GB Kingston HyperX T1 DDR2 800 Mhz @1081 Mhz
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
> CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8
> Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: +0.5
> CPU Frequency .......................: 3.82 Ghz
> 
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
> 
> Advanced Clock Control
> CPU Clock Drive......................: 800 mV
> PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900 mV
> CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0 ps
> MCH Clock Skew.......................: 50 ps
> 
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance..................: Standard
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: N/A
> (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
> System Memory Multiplier ............: Auto
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1081
> DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual
> 
> Standard Timing Control
> CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
> tRCD ................................: 5
> tRP..................................: 5
> tRAS.................................: 15
> 
> Advanced Timing Control
> tRRD.................................: Auto
> tWTR.................................: Auto
> tWR..................................: Auto
> tRFC.................................: 62
> tRTP.................................: Auto
> Command Rate (CMD) ..................: Auto
> 
> Channel A
> Static tRead Value...................: 9
> 
> Channel B
> Static tRead Value...................: 9
> 
> Motherboard Voltage Control
> 
> CPU
> Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
> CPU Vcore............................: 1.1875 (1.312v CPUZ)
> CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: Auto
> CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
> CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto
> 
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core............1.100V...........: Auto
> MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
> MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
> ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
> ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto
> 
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: Auto
> DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
> Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
> Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simtafa;13708542*
> CPU
> Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
> CPU Vcore............................: *1.1875* (1.312v CPUZ)


The vcore (1.1875) doesnt look right compared to the CPU-Z vcore... typo?


----------



## simtafa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13708606*
> The vcore (1.1875) doesnt look right compared to the CPU-Z vcore... typo?


No, that's what it says. Coretemp also tells me 1.1875v. Is Vcore and VID the same thing?


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simtafa;13708698*
> No, that's what it says. Coretemp also tells me 1.1875v. Is Vcore and VID the same thing?


That is the VID of the CPU. 1.1875 is a damn nice VID.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyveRson;13708873*
> That is the VID of the CPU. 1.1875 is a damn nice VID.


A very nice VID indeed


----------



## simtafa

You all are approving something. I get that. Thanks a lot. but what does that mean? I mean it was like that when it was stock.


----------



## 10acjed

The VID is the default voltage, thats the voltage required to run the cpu at stock (2.83).
Generally the lower the VID the better. You have a good chance of getting to 4.0 - 4.2 at reasonably low voltage.
Quote:


> CPU
> Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
> CPU Vcore............................: 1.1875 (1.312v CPUZ)
> CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: Auto


In this where you see the 1.200V* in the CPU Term line, is that the same place it shows the 1.1875 in CPU Vcore?

Like this:

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore.............1.1875.....: (1.312v CPUZ)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: Auto

If so there should be another setting for the CPU Vcore showing what it is actually set to...
Unless you leave it at Auto which explains whay its .2v higher in Windows.

Voltages set to Auto will be automatically adjusted when overclocking. Always manually set them in bios, there is a good chance for the board overvolting your hardware to accommodate changes to other settings...

I attached my MIT for 4.0 on a Q9550 with VID of 1.1875..... It may help you with your settings...


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simtafa*


You all are approving something. I get that. Thanks a lot. but what does that mean? I mean it was like that when it was stock.










Yea that's the default VCore for your chip. Lower is better.

If you can get 3.8 on stock VCore you've got great chances for a high 24/7 stable OC. And you still have all the board voltages on Auto? My VID was 1.17, I could get 4.0 at pretty low volts. 4.3 took some work though.

*and yes like he said above, manually set those other values*


----------



## Rowey

3.7ghz and rising, Semi-stable atm. Still checking for stability in this speed but its looking good

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847138


----------



## Rowey

4GHZ!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847264


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13712886*
> 4GHZ!!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847264


Grats! Now, stop and test for stability. 2+ Hours Prime Blend and I want to see 20+ Hours Prime Large!


----------



## Rowey

Currently running large been going for 4 hours max temp: 62c


----------



## 2thAche

Awesome! You should know that you'll find hardly any great Q8xxx overclocks around, the EP45 UD3x is one of the only boards that can clock those well. So feel good about it.

Most fall on their face at 3.0-3.4 on other boards.


----------



## marsey99

most boards fail with all the 45nm quads while the ud3's just laugh at them









its the reason it says best 775 mobo in the tags of this thread


----------



## BradleyW

Don't even bother with Prime95 Large. You can run that all day on a unstable system. It's the smallFFT you want. Picks up isssues hours before largeFFT can. It put's the very max strain on the small FPU catch with lot's of small data strings. The other tests take some load off the CPU even though it's still at 100 percent usage as the memory is doing some of the CPU's work in terms of the information placement/addresses and movement.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13737080*
> Don't even bother with Prime95 Large. You can run that all day on a unstable system. It's the smallFFT you want. Picks up isssues hours before largeFFT can. It put's the very max strain on the small FPU catch with lot's of small data strings. The other tests take some load off the CPU even though it's still at 100 percent usage as the memory is doing some of the CPU's work in terms of the information placement/addresses and movement.


You don't know what you're talking about..









P95 Large FFT stresses FSB hard, so it's very sensitive to VTT,MCH(vNB) and CPU GTL Reference voltages..

Since Roweyi7 is running 500MHz FSB on a C2Q it's crucial for him to stress test it with P95 Large FFT..

On the other hand P95 Small FFT is only for testing CPU's Vcore stability and it doesn't stress NB (FSB) or RAM at all as size problem fits entirely into CPUs cache ..

CHEERS..


----------



## Rowey

So what should i be running? i ran In-place Large FFT's all night yesterday temps didn't go up much, system stayed stable and didn't shut down. What else should i run to test stability? Small FFT's? if so how long? how long should i have ran Large in-place FFT's for? Should i do 20-50 loops of Intelburn to test for stability too, or is that just useless. Need some major help here guys want to get this overclock just right, fine tuned. Want it to be stable too. Ill fill out my current M.I.T for you guys to work on to help me tune the settings

Thanks in advance


----------



## BradleyW

Here is the simple answer. Run smallFFT for about 12 hours. Longer if you want to. No more than 24 hours. About 12 Hours would be good for you. Then run memtestx86 and let it do 4-5 loops on default. That is all you need to do otherwise you won't test the system fully by it's individual componants. Oh if you ever OC and test a GPU, a word of advice...don't run GPU stability testing software. Just play a latest game for an hour max out. It's the best way. Just take my word for it otherwise i would have to type for ages as to why it's better









Good Luck mate! Any more question regarding this stuff, post on this thread and i will answer you later.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13737823*
> Run smallFFT for about 12 hours. Longer if you want to. No more than 24 hours. About 12 Hours would be good for you. Then run memtestx86 and let it do 4-5 loops on default.


Idk. I'd personally run smallFFT for 6-8 hours and if it passes run Blend for 12+
but that's just me
Quote:


> .Oh if you ever OC and test a GPU, a word of advice...don't run GPU stability testing software. Just play a latest game for an hour max out. It's the best way. Just take my word for it otherwise i would have to type for ages as to why it's better


it's much faster to run OCCT with error detection for 5-10 minutes. at the end look at the log charts and check for errors and temps. If you don't have any errors but your temps are too high or continue to climb, you need to reduce your overclock.
plus, i've had cards be perfectly fine in most games but artifact in one and fail the OCCT test. so the games aren't the most reliable way of testing.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


So what should i be running? i ran In-place Large FFT's all night yesterday temps didn't go up much, system stayed stable and didn't shut down. What else should i run to test stability? Small FFT's? if so how long? how long should i have ran Large in-place FFT's for? Should i do 20-50 loops of Intelburn to test for stability too, or is that just useless. Need some major help here guys want to get this overclock just right, fine tuned. Want it to be stable too. Ill fill out my current M.I.T for you guys to work on to help me tune the settings

Thanks in advance



Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


2+ Hours Prime Blend and I want to see 20+ Hours Prime Large!










This was my regimen. You could, I guess, forgo the Blend and do 20 IBT runs instead.


----------



## marsey99

p95 is good in the way each test is a good way to narrow down your crashes, which have already been covered









i like to use super pi 32m when testing ram timings after playing with p95 too.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;13738322*
> Idk. I'd personally run smallFFT for 6-8 hours and if it passes run Blend for 12+
> but that's just me
> 
> it's much faster to run OCCT with error detection for 5-10 minutes. at the end look at the log charts and check for errors and temps. If you don't have any errors but your temps are too high or continue to climb, you need to reduce your overclock.
> plus, i've had cards be perfectly fine in most games but artifact in one and fail the OCCT test. so the games aren't the most reliable way of testing.


Blend is pointless. You have to run small FFT for 12 hour then a couple of passes with memtestx86. This is based on my A level computing knowledge.


----------



## ColdfireTrilogy

hello everyone, I've been an owner of this fantastic board for some time after i finally fried my 680i nightmare mobo which never seemed to work right for me anyway. Since ive purchased this board I've been hesitant to mess with overclocking just out of ignorance so I have been using easytune6 garbage for quite a while. My rig is in a Kandalf LCS with my own MCP350 pump and D-tek waterblock installed on the CPU. The line runs out and dumps heat to a triple 120mm radiator. That's my CPU cooling setup (not including quite a few case fans etc), I feel it should be adequate, I assume







. (I will be replacing the coolant as well soon as it appears to be that time again ... so once I understand how to overclock I can always go back and push a bit further with the new juice inside).

On to the case at hand. Summer is coming and its getting warm so I've decided that instead of using the crappy setting Easytune6 provides I should overclock myself and learn how to do it right. Reason being is because it seems (and I may be wrong) that ET6 provides way to much headroom (in voltage) for the clocks its attempting on my CPU. So I am ending up with tons of wasted heat being dumped into my room and artificially high CPU temps that hit in the upper 70Cs when under full load at only 3.2ghz OCd by ET6. Ive used ET6 to autoclock it to 3.4ghz stable as wel so I know it can do this number I just cant achieve it on my own. I've read up on quite a few guides to get the best idea on what to do and how to do things correctly, I feel I have a pretty good grasp at how to get this all done. Rather than than pump heat out by dramatically raising the FSB given my unlocked multiplier situation it appears that a more balanced approach would probably serve me and my gaming habits a bit better with less of a heat dump (ive read multiple places that high FSB is > high multi in primarily synthetic tests rather than real situational tests such as gaming where the differences aren't as noticeable).

After a few hours of plonking around in the bios yesterday and today I seemed to have gotten the computer to post and even get to desktop once or twice before I get a BSOD and a memory dump reset. Regardless with these numbers as I have them it DOES post but it does not appear to be stable enough to actually boot into windows let alone run any tests. I have my settings below and I am looking for input of any kind on what I may be doing right or wrong or missing (both are likely haha). This is my first real overclock and I am sick of wasting a nice watercooling loop on some garbage autoprogram. If I am too aggressive on my goals just let me know.

CPU = Intel QX6700
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P rev1.6
BIOS Version = most recent
Ram = 4x Kingston HyperX DDR2 1g 800mhz low Latency CL4

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: x 11
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: ?
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.41Ghz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 310
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control (untouched)
CPU Clock Drive......................: 700mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 700mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: TURBO
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.66C
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 827
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 4
tRCD ................................: 4
tRP..................................: 4
tRAS.................................: 12

Advanced Timing Control (untouched)
tRRD.................................: 3
tWTR.................................: 3
tWR..................................: 6
tRFC.................................: 42
tRTP.................................: 3
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: untouched

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: untouched

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.40
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.0
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Also, Everest says my CPU VID is 1.1625v which fluctuates to 1.35v and appears to correlate with the Vcore setting of 1.35V in my bios. Coretemp states my VID is 1.35V. Additionally I have an older 150gig WDraptor as my primary drive + a 500gig WD, and a 1TB WD drive as well. I dont know if their power usage will have to be factored into any of this, I've seen it mentioned a few places but I am unusure.

My biggest problem is understanding how to clock the ram appropriately, it seems no matter how much I read up on it I can't make sense of the A,B,C,D monikers as well as what I should be set at since my multiplier is being utilized and thus my FSB is not clocked as aggressively. I assume I should have it set at something beyond a 1:1 to keep my ram speed high... not sure.

Once again I've been reading through this enormous thread and its awesome what everyone's been able to accomplish and also how helpful everyone is on here, thanks in advance to anyone who helps! I hope to return the kindness in-turn someday.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Right off the top of my head I would make the changes in red and see how it goes. Some of the others will probably have some other suggestions. But the main thing is to back off of the ram for now until you get a good stable system going then tweak the ram afterwards. With 800MHz CL4 ram you might not have enough headroom for it to OC much without loosening the timings so it's imperative to underclock it for now while we see what the CPU is capable of. Otherwise you end up fighting two variables making it difficult to determine which is causing the problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdfireTrilogy;13763800*
> 
> CPU = Intel QX6700
> Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P rev1.6
> BIOS Version = most recent
> Ram = 4x Kingston HyperX DDR2 1g 800mhz low Latency CL4
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
> CPU Clock Ratio .....................: x 11
> Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: ?
> CPU Frequency .......................: 3.41Ghz
> 
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 310
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
> 
> Advanced Clock Control (untouched)
> CPU Clock Drive......................: 700mV
> PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 700mV
> CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
> MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
> 
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance..................: TURBO *Standard*
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Auto
> (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
> System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.66C *2.00D*
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 827
> DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual
> 
> Standard Timing Control
> CAS Latency Time.....................: 4
> tRCD ................................: 4
> tRP..................................: 4
> tRAS.................................: 12
> 
> Advanced Timing Control (untouched)
> tRRD.................................: 3
> tWTR.................................: 3
> tWR..................................: 6
> tRFC.................................: 42
> tRTP.................................: 3
> Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0
> 
> Channel A
> Static tRead Value...................: untouched
> 
> Channel B
> Static tRead Value...................: untouched
> 
> Motherboard Voltage Control
> 
> CPU
> Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Disabled *Enabled*
> CPU Vcore............................: 1.40
> CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32
> CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
> CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto
> 
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20
> MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
> MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
> ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
> ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto
> 
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.0
> DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
> Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
> Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto


----------



## ColdfireTrilogy

Thanks for the info, ill give it a go. As an update I played around a bit more and got it to boot properly (havent run stress testing yet) at 3.3ghz with a 10x muli and 330 fsb. Like I said before I still cant figure out the numbers and letters on the multiplier for ram. I get how it works and what it does, but I dont get what is considered "correct" should I attempt to get it as close to 800 as possible or is there some better method? I feel like I missed some cruicial key to unlocking the mystery everyone else seems to get so well haha. BTW thanks for reminding me to ease up on the ram while i test the CPU ... I think thats what got to me a few months back when I first tried, too many variables to mess with at one time and eliminate.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The memory numbers/letters correspond to the following. And yes, you want to get them as close to 800 as possible, but not until you get the rest of the OC stable.

For the most part the D multipliers tend to work the best when you have a choice between more than one of the same number.


----------



## ColdfireTrilogy

Thanks a ton, that's extremely helpful! After hearing 15 different explanations, a simple picture is worth ... well at least a hundred words ; )


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdfireTrilogy*


Thanks a ton, that's extremely helpful! After hearing 15 different explanations, a simple picture is worth ... well at least a hundred words ; )


 Might want to give the MCH a bump or few.


----------



## grishkathefool

@ColdfireTrilogy
You also might oughta fill in your system specs for us.
USERCP>Edit System


----------



## Mac the Geek

Hello, is this me? Am I on?

Hi, long-time subscriber, first-time commenter. I've had the UD3P for a couple years, and never had a problem with it. I upgraded the video card last week, swapping in a GTX 560 Ti; and while the system still runs with no problems, I'm now getting a system crash when I try to put the thing to sleep.

I'll be flashing the BIOS tonight (going from F7 to F10); are there any other simple fixes I should look at? I ran DriverSweeper before changing the hardware, so there shouldn't be any leftover ATI bits causing problems. The new card is still running at stock; I have a kiddie-level overclock on my CPU (the first bump in EasyTune), but everything else is still at stock, too. I'm kinda stumped at the moment, and looking for suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## grishkathefool

Check your BIOS for the Sleep state? Perhaps you could find an example in your Event Viewer and post it for us? Is this a BSOD and is there an error code associated with it?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mac the Geek;13775596*
> HThe new card is still running at stock; I have a kiddie-level overclock on my CPU *(the first bump in EasyTune)*, but everything else is still at stock, too. I'm kinda stumped at the moment, and looking for suggestions. Thanks!


First thing I would do is get rid of EasyTune for everyday usage and do a proper OC in the bios. You shouldn't use it except for benching and should never have it starting up automatically.


----------



## Mac the Geek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13776222*
> Check your BIOS for the Sleep state? Perhaps you could find an example in your Event Viewer and post it for us? Is this a BSOD and is there an error code associated with it?


Sleep state has been S3 since I first built the rig in 2009. I changed it to S1, which stops the crashes; but my goal is to go back to S3.

This _is_ a BSOD issue, but the screen only displays for a fraction of a second before the whole PC shuts down. I'd need a video camera and frame-by-frame playback to figure out what's actually being shown.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13777019*
> First thing I would do is get rid of EasyTune for everyday usage and do a proper OC in the bios. You shouldn't use it except for benching and should never have it starting up automatically.


I don't allow it to start; but the mild overclock I have is based on its recommendation. If I'm forced to wipe and reinstall the OS, I'll reset the OC without reinstalling ET. It hasn't been running since the installation of the new card, though, so I'd be extremely surprised if EasyTune has anything to do with this problem.


----------



## marsey99

cold fire you want to set it ar 400 fsb (maybe a little more) and just push the cpu with your unlocked multi mate.

once you get 400 fsb stable it will make it easier for you as it will only be cpu options


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mac the Geek;13778153*
> This _is_ a BSOD issue, but the screen only displays for a fraction of a second before the whole PC shuts down. I'd need a video camera and frame-by-frame playback to figure out what's actually being shown.


Can you boot to safe mode and check the Event Log?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mac the Geek;13778153*
> This _is_ a BSOD issue, but the screen only displays for a fraction of a second before the whole PC shuts down. I'd need a video camera and frame-by-frame playback to figure out what's actually being shown.


The default for a Stop error is to automatically restart the computer. Let's fix that so you can see the error message.

Open System Properties (sysdm.cpl). On the Advanced tab, click the Settings button at the bottom under Startup and Recovery. Clear the Automatically restart check box and make sure that Write and Event to the System Log is checked.










And try Blue Screen View to see if it can tell you anything useful about the BSOD's from the Memory Dumps.
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html


----------



## Rowey

3.7 very stable, will push to 500fsb when i get more fine tuned settings. Will keep updated, will also post m.i.t to see if any of you can help out


----------



## grishkathefool

Awesome, rowey!


----------



## chip94

Hey,
Was just tinkering with the BIOS. What does the Graphics Booster do? The first option in the bios. It was on AUTO, i changed it to fast and noticed a 1-2 FPS increase. What does it do?

Thanks


----------



## fineyoung

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


3.7 very stable, will push to 500fsb when i get more fine tuned settings. Will keep updated, will also post m.i.t to see if any of you can help out


What is your RAM voltage ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


Hey,
Was just tinkering with the BIOS. What does the Graphics Booster do? The first option in the bios. It was on AUTO, i changed it to fast and noticed a 1-2 FPS increase. What does it do?

Thanks


Tomas Lee, who is Marketing Manager for Gigabyte USA, explained that both of those features are actually overclocking options. He stated: 
The Robust Graphics Booster will allow the chipset and GPU to synchronize together in maximizing the GPU Clock speed in order to enhance the graphics performance, kind of like NVIDIA LinkBoost Technology.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13799938*
> Awesome, rowey!


Cheers man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fineyoung;13802818*
> What is your RAM voltage ?


2.1v


----------



## wildboyz

I have a gigabyte EP45-UD3R motherboard and I was just wondering what else I can do to increase the overclock on my cpu. I've increased the vcore to 1.38V and my multiplier to 465 x 7.5 to achieve an overclock of 3.5Ghz. I have someone who has suggested this:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildboyz*


Thanks for the knowledge! I might do some more testing today with higher voltages on the MCH and RAM. I'll also post this in the EP45 thread to see what they say







Btw since I'm using these 800 mhz rams, are they the ones thats holding me back?

And if I increase the voltages on these rams, will that take the edge off a little bit? (meaning will that increase more stress on the ram or less?)

And finally, will this be harmful to my ram and decrease the life of it since I'm overclocking them so high?


and this:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Well, I'm kinda tentative with overvolting my RAM... so maybe a SMALL bump... (if they're rated for 2.1, maybe 2.14, MAX towards 2.2) and maybe trying manually setting their timings. So if they're rated for 5-5-5-15 maybe jump it to 8-8-8-24 just to relieve alot of their stress.

Any luck in the EP45 owner's thread?


but he thinks that I should get a second opinion on the EP45 thread. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Even using the 2.00 memory multiplier anything over 400fsb (ram will be 800) will be overclocking your ram. 465 (930 ram) might be all it can go. Most people trying to OC a 1333 cpu use DDR2-1066 (PC2-8500) ram to give them more room to work.

What I would do at this point is bump the ram voltage (vdimm) to 2.14 to 2.2v and lower the cpu clock ration (and fine ratio) to the lowest it can go (probably 5.0 or 6.0) and see if you can raise the fsb any further. If not (and that is what I believe will happen), then we know it's the ram that is holding you back. If you can raise the fsb further then you might be able to get that cpu a bit higher by some bios tweaks, but it's also quite possible that the cpu has hit it's limit.

You should be able to go as high as 1.40vcore with LLC enabled with that H50.

What you should also do is download the P45.mit file (link in my sig), fill it out with your bios settings, then post it back here in your next post so we can see what you are using (use the Quote tags so it displays correctly). We might be able to make some suggestions on what tweaks might help. But I have a feeling that you probably won't get much more out of it with that 800MHz ram. If you decide to replace it with some 1066MHz (PC2-8500) ram I would suggest this G.Skill set as it is well known to work especially well in these boards. Looking over the rest of your specs, the ram is the only thing that looks out of place. Everything else looks like it should perform quite well. And it isn't the quality of that ram, only the speed of it. I have several sticks of Corsair PC2-6400 (800MHz) ram that works great in these boards, but they tend to hit a wall about 900-920MHz or so, even with very relaxed timings. That G.Skill will allow you to wring every once of potential out of that cpu and still retain tight timings and have excellent memory performance (loosening the timings lowers memory performance).


----------



## marsey99

like papa has said it will be the ram, you could run 6-6-6-18 and even go as high as 2.3v and only get a couple of more mhz out of them when some 1066 sticks will insantly give you upto 533 fsb without issue.

a bump on the mch might also let you push the ram a little higher but not a lot.


----------



## ESP

Hey all. Just thought I would post in here letting you know that I'm selling my Q9550 for cheap!

http://www.overclock.net/main-components/1031172-sale-trade-q9550-eo-160-3-a.html

Huzzah!


----------



## Cotton

Greetings guys. Long time no see


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;13857941*
> Greetings guys. Long time no see


Yep, been a while. Good to see ya Cotton.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildboyz;13823145*
> I have a gigabyte EP45-UD3R motherboard and I was just wondering what else I can do to increase the overclock on my cpu. I've increased the vcore to 1.38V and my multiplier to 465 x 7.5 to achieve an overclock of 3.5Ghz.
> but he thinks that I should get a second opinion on the EP45 thread. Any thoughts? Thanks!


RAM overclocking is tedious, hard to test, and IMO is highly likely to degrade or outright fail over time.

Do yourself a favor and get some 1066.

Otherwise, test with Prime Blend, and ABSOLUTELY get direct air on them or best get a fan-powered RAM cooler over them.

Before DDR1066 was around, there was alot of decent DDR2 800 overclocking, but after 1066 got prominent, the DDR2 800 got less capable. If your RAM is from the old days and was expensive, it may OC well. If it's newer, probably not.


----------



## clark_b

wildboys your corsair ram should be able to do 1000mhz and it can take the extra voltage fine.
what timings, speed, and voltage are you stable at so far?


----------



## NoGuru

I'm thinking about selling the Q9650.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13974249*
> I'm thinking about selling the Q9650.


Probably good timing. They're still getting $300 on ebay.

You have no use for it though? If any of your secondary systems end up 775 you'll probably miss it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche;13975737*
> Probably good timing. They're still getting $300 on ebay.
> 
> You have no use for it though? If any of your secondary systems end up 775 you'll probably miss it.


It's still my primary PC, lol. All my high end stuff is used just for benching but going to change that I think.
Maybe build a SandyB for my main and keep benching 1366, IDK just need to change it up.


----------



## Dilyn

Mmmm. Q9650.

With love from my iPhone 4


----------



## Cotton

I picked up a SB build. The OCing on this thing is extremely dissatisfying, however the SuperPI times are luring.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


I picked up a SB build. The OCing on this thing is extremely dissatisfying, however the SuperPI times are luring.


That is the first time I have heard someone say that. Are you saying that the OCing on the SB is not fun or the EP45?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


That is the first time I have heard someone say that. Are you saying that the OCing on the SB is not fun or the EP45?


If he's saying the SB OCing isn't any fun, he wouldn't be the first to think so.
It's just way to easy. There's no challenge anymore. 
*Cue PapaSmurf going all nostalgic about the good ol' days and telling us young 'uns that we've got it SO easy*


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## soloz2

Does anyone know why my USB ports stay powered when my computer is off?


----------



## Dilyn

It's some tool that Gigabyte has on their motherboards...
I do believe you can uninstall it.

I'll see if I can figure out the name of it.

Edit
It's called On/Off Charge.
And it isn't so much a tool as a driver that you need to install in order to unlock the feature.
Maybe that isn't what you have


----------



## soloz2

do our mobos have this feature? My iPhone sure doesn't charge very fast... lol


----------



## alancsalt

I've got a rev1.1 and last night the PSU actually went phut. First crackling noises, then phut - all lights went out on that pc.

So I put another psu in it, but it is bluescreening in benches 7E, 8E, OA, 124 - you name it. I've tried a few different ram sticks, so thinking damaged processor, mobo, or GFX.

Spent hours trying different settings, but even at stock it will go down - just takes a bit longer...

E8400 was running at 478fsb, RAM includes Corsair 2GB, Corsair 1GB x 2, OCZ PC2-9600, and GSkill-F2 x 2 - no difference though whichever I use.

Doesn't matter if its the Win7 sata drive or the TinyXP IDE drive either.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14034676*
> I've got a rev1.1 and last night the PSU actually went phut. First crackling noises, then phut - all lights went out on that pc.
> 
> So I put another psu in it, but it is bluescreening in benches 7E, 8E, OA, 124 - you name it. I've tried a few different ram sticks, so thinking damaged processor, mobo, or GFX.
> 
> Spent hours trying different settings, but even at stock it will go down - just takes a bit longer...
> 
> E8400 was running at 478fsb, RAM includes Corsair 2GB, Corsair 1GB x 2, OCZ PC2-9600, and GSkill-F2 x 2 - no difference though whichever I use.
> 
> Doesn't matter if its the Win7 sata drive or the TinyXP IDE drive either.


Sounds like the board to me. Have you tried with just 1 memory stick in and switch it testing each slot?

This sounds like the issue I had with my UD3P, I think it was the memory controller. Giga RMA fixed it for me. But its rare to find one still under warranty nowadays...


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;14036723*
> This sounds like the issue I had with my UD3P, I think it was the memory controller. Giga RMA fixed it for me. But its rare to find one still under warranty nowadays...


mine's still under warranty! its a 1.6 tho


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2;14033444*
> Does anyone know why my USB ports stay powered when my computer is off?


It's the +5vSB for the remote system power on (re: powering up the system via a keyboard or mouse). I don't know of anyway to totally disable it though. Some boards (like DFI's) have a jumper that allows you to disable it, but I haven't seen one on a Gigabyte board. Even my older 965P and P35 Chipset Gigabyte boards do it.

The On/Off Charge also uses it, but not on all of the USB ports. Due to certain mobile phone limitations, users may need to connect the mobile phone to their PC before the PC enters S4/S5 mode to enable a quick charge from non ON/OFF Charge USB ports. And you also need to have one of the later bios to enable the feature. For Rev 1.0/1.1 you need bios F10 or later. Not sure which one you need for 1.6, but I believe it's FD or later (don't quote me on that though). I have no idea which USB ports support it though. Gigabyte isn't spelling it out very well for the P45 chipset boards, at least not that I can find.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> That is the first time I have heard someone say that. Are you saying that the OCing on the SB is not fun or the EP45?


I was referring to my journey with 775 feeling much more satisfying than my experience with 1155. Re-reading that I see what you mean, apologies for any misconception on my behalf.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;14036723*
> Sounds like the board to me. Have you tried with just 1 memory stick in and switch it testing each slot?
> 
> This sounds like the issue I had with my UD3P, I think it was the memory controller. Giga RMA fixed it for me. But its rare to find one still under warranty nowadays...


I have a feeling that would be right. I've also got a DS3 board that can only cope with one stick, (so I'm thinking dead ram slots) and a UD3LR that just loops and never posts. Damn.


----------



## 10acjed

If it can only run 1 stick in any slot then its the Memory Controller, if it only has one working slot then its probably both the ram slots and the MC...

Mine would run 1 stick in any slot, but would always fail with 2 sticks...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Did you try the good old DFI Long Bios Clear on the UD3LR that loops? That might help it. I've rescued a LOT of DFI, Gigabyte, and Abit boards with it.

Try the DFI/Abit Long Bios Clear. That often times fixes this problem. You must follow ALL of the steps. If you miss one you need to start over from step one. 

Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
Remove the Battery.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
Plug in a PS2 Keyboard.
Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc.
Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.


----------



## alancsalt

10acjed: The DS3 has only one working ram slot - one closest the cpu. You're right though, thinking about it, it is a bit crash prone so the MC would prob be dodgy too, but not quite as dodge as the UD3P has become......

PapaSmurf: I've printed that out and will give it a try after work. Might be lucky.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;14038014*
> I was referring to my journey with 775 feeling much more satisfying than my experience with 1155. Re-reading that I see what you mean, apologies for any misconception on my behalf.


Oh, I agree whole-heartedly.


----------



## bfe_vern

Looking to pickup one of these boards in the next few months. Instead of asking what's the best rev I will ask what rev to stay away from. I know this is the place to ask...


----------



## 10acjed

I dont think any of the three are "bad" or should be avoided..

There is something different with the 1.6 that warrants a completely different bios.

But all of them clock the same and there are no issues to my knowledge. I do recommend the UD3P or UD3R over the UD3L tho, the "L" is the more budget line, and it only sports a 4 pin cpu power connection.. I was able to hit 4.0 on my Q9550 on it, but when I upgraded to a UD3P and was able to bench at higher clocks. But the 24/7 clocks were still the same...


----------



## PapaSmurf

I think any difference in OC'ing ability between any rev of the UD3R or P would have more to do with the individual board itself than the board revision. I haven't noticed any difference in between my UD3P 1.6 and my UD3R 1.1.


----------



## Kishkab

CPU = Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3L
BIOS Version = F9
Ram = G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: + 0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.825

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enable
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 425
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 101

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800MV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 800MV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0PS
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0PS

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 850
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 15

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.350
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.32
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.550 no option for 1.57
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto(Says 0.805V)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.34
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.550V no option for 1.50
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.20

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.0
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Hey guys, sorry that I've been out of the loop I've been quite busy with Real life work and such. I can not get the above settings stable in Prime 95. I left Prime 95 running and monitored the temps for about the first 30min and everything seemed normal except for two things. The max temp on 1 of the cores hit 63C and the TMPIN1 I'm pretty sure if I recall correctly went a little about 65C I think it hit 68C at some point but never was at that temp again while I watched it. I let it run overnight and it was BSOD when I woke up.


----------



## PapaSmurf

When you run Prime, a hard lock or BSOD (especially the 0x124 BSOD} is usually lack of vcore or vtt, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage.


----------



## Kishkab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


When you run Prime, a hard lock or BSOD (especially the 0x124 BSOD} is usually lack of vcore or vtt, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage.


So what do you want me to do now? do you think that Prime95 saved that info? Should I up any of the voltage...thoughts on what to do?


----------



## alancsalt

If it's Prime small fft, then raise vcore two increments.
If it's Prime blend, (which tests ram and cpu) run Prime small fft to see which it was. If it can run small fft but not blend then it's ram side problem, so raise QPI/Vtt - then test again...
Prime gives no other info I know of.

For more info look at the bsod - set PC tp not restart on errors so you get a chance to read it, or when you restart click "details" on the error message box that comes up to get the bsod number.

A general guide:

Quote:



BSOD codes for overclocking
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


----------



## Rowey

After 3 months of having this board... I will not regret in saying that its my best buy yet!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowey*


After 3 months of having this board... I will not regret in saying that its my best buy yet!


Still one of if not my favorite to OC on.


----------



## BradleyW

Can someone tell me the name of the software used to capture blue screens and find the info from previous blue screens so i can cross reference with the post above?


----------



## alancsalt

whocrashed - download the free version


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14256422*
> whocrashed - download the free version


Trying now, thank you.
Also, glad to see this thread is going strong. I always considored this thread as my "home" on OCN.

Edit: Repped, thank you.


----------



## clark_b

got my Q9450 up to 3.48Ghz at 1.216Vcore
running Prime blend now.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


got my Q9450 up to 3.48Ghz at 1.216Vcore
running Prime blend now.


Blend is useless. Many unstable systems can pass it all night. Run small FFT for 12 hours and run 5 tests on memtestx86 to confirm.


----------



## clark_b

Never mind. I was looking too far back haha
I guess I'll start playing with mch refs. I know I need to go back to a known stable setup. Then what?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;14263181*
> Never mind. I was looking too far back haha
> I guess I'll start playing with mch refs. I know I need to go back to a known stable setup. Then what?


Increase the speed bit by but and test. If you fail, see if your memory is OC'ed too far or you may need to bump up Vcore each time. Also set CPU term at the same voltage as the Vcore and set the PLL .2 behind the term. You will have to check that with others on this forum. It's a long time since i used this board. Also don't use MCH voltage any higher than 1.3v for long term use. 1.32v at a push.


----------



## clark_b

Well so far I'm up to 3.48 from 3.32. I think I found what was causing it to fail blend. When I set dram voltage to 1.92v the actual stays at 1.90v, which was making it unstable at 1160mhz. So after setting it to 1.94v windows is running very smooth, it passed 50 runs of linx with a 20000 problem size, and went through 4 runs of Vantage without a hitch.
I'll be fine tuning it tomorrow then doing a final stability test.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;14302416*
> Well so far I'm up to 3.48 from 3.32. I think I found what was causing it to fail blend. When I set dram voltage to 1.92v the actual stays at 1.90v, which was making it unstable at 1160mhz. So after setting it to 1.94v windows is running very smooth, it passed 50 runs of linx with a 20000 problem size, and went through 4 runs of Vantage without a hitch.
> I'll be fine tuning it tomorrow then doing a final stability test.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Nice. Just for comparison, I use 2.00 (1.98 in Windows) on my set to get them stable with a bit of an overclock.


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah most DRAM has some Vdroop. Even this X58-OC has .02 on the DRAM.


----------



## clark_b

I had experienced it with my other set of RAM, the XLR8, but I hadn't noticed any with this Gskill until now. If I set it to 1.88 it would stay at 1.88, and 1.90 would stay at 1.90.
After work I'll be able to see if it's failed Prime or not.
I'm testing it at:
435x8 - 3.48Ghz
ram at 1160mhz 5-5-5-15 turbo
Vcore - 1.232v
dram voltage - 1.94v
cputerm - 1.24v
cpu pll - 1.500
mch core - 1.24v
all refs set to auto


----------



## SyveRson

*clark_b:*

If you didn't know this, you should be able to use Static tRead 8 (Performance Level 8) with the 2.66D latch. I just tried it at 435 x 8 and it booted up but I didn't test it.

Or if you want you could try my current settings for my other PC which is a Q9400/UD3R.

Code:



Code:


******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto      ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 8         ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ +.0       ]
CPU Frequency 4.25GHz...........................[ 465 x 8 = 3.72GHz ]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 465 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2........................................ [Disabled]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile..........................[Disabled]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ AUTO ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.40B  ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1116   ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5  ]
tRCD............................................[ 5  ]
tRP.............................................[ 5  ]
tRAS............................................[ 15 ]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD............................................[ 4  ]
tWTR............................................[ 4  ]
tWR.............................................[ 8  ]
tRFC............................................[ 60 ]
tRTP............................................[ 4  ]
Command Rate (cmd)..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value  ...........................[ 8    ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment .........................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment  ........................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment  ........................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment  ........................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)  ......................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)  ......................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)  ......................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) .....................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training.............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile.........................[ OC-1200]
Data Driving Pull Up Level.....................[ Auto   ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto   ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level.....................[ Auto   ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto   ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level...................[ Auto   ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto   ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level...................[ Auto   ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto   ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value  ...........................[ 8    ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment .........................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment  ........................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment  ........................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment  ........................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)  ......................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)  ......................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)  ......................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) .....................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training.............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile.........................[ OC-1200]
Data Driving Pull Up Level.....................[ Auto   ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto   ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level.....................[ Auto   ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto   ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level...................[ Auto   ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto   ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level...................[ Auto   ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto   ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore [ 1.225].............................[ 1.3125  ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ].......................[ 1.300   ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...............................[ 1.500   ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]........................[ 0.863   ]

MCH Core [ 1.100 ].......................[ 1.3 ]
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]..................[ 0.863 ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ]..............[ Auto  ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]........................[ 1.50  ]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ].......................[ 1.10  ]

DRAM Voltage [ 1.800 ]...................[ 1.90   ]
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...............[ Auto   ]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ]..................[ Auto   ]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ]..................[ Auto   ]


----------



## clark_b

Well I got my CPU stable at 450*8 with 1.262V under load. I'm having trouble getting my ram stable at 1200mhz though so I'm using the 2.40B multiplier right now.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14304638*
> Yeah most DRAM has some Vdroop. Even this X58-OC has .02 on the DRAM.


I never saw much point in the X58 OC. It's a nice board but with my much cheaper board i can still achieve massive overclocks at cool temps and low volts.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14350972*
> I never saw much point in the X58 OC. It's a nice board but with my much cheaper board i can still achieve massive overclocks at cool temps and low volts.


Depends what you are into. It suits some ppls perfectly.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14350972*
> I never saw much point in the X58 OC. It's a nice board but with my much cheaper board i can still achieve massive overclocks at cool temps and low volts.


It's not meant for 24/7 use although you could. It has super high quality parts and a great layout for extreme cooling.
That and it's the easiest board in the world to clock on, simply give her some juice and boot into Windows and tap the +bclk button all the way to success.


----------



## clark_b

any of the guys looking for RAM to replace their PC-6400 sticks, both of these sets will do over 1066 quite easily and they're pretty cheap compared to most of the comparable PC-8500 ram.
MD2048KD2-800-X4
MD4096KD2-800-X4


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It's not meant for 24/7 use although you could. It has super high quality parts and a great layout for extreme cooling.
That and it's the easiest board in the world to clock on, simply give her some juice and boot into Windows and tap the +bclk button all the way to success.










Well all i need to do is increase BCLK, adjust memory multi and increase Vcore. Job done. 4.4Ghz with HT. I can also run 3 way SLI-CF. My board stays cool under high load and temps too. How much is the OC anyway?


----------



## Dilyn

Thinking about selling my rig to fuel the addiction...
Or get a new addiction...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14356029*
> Well all i need to do is increase BCLK, adjust memory multi and increase Vcore. Job done. 4.4Ghz with HT. I can also run 3 way SLI-CF. My board stays cool under high load and temps too. How much is the OC anyway?


I paid $380 USD for mine. All I do is run DICE or LN2 with it. That's what is is designed for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14357061*
> Thinking about selling my rig to fuel the addiction...
> Or get a new addiction...


SB is cheap and fast. 1090T's are pretty decent too.


----------



## Dilyn

I already have my rig picked out.
Sandy Goodness. Check it out mate









EDIT
Probably will just be going with a 60GB SSD. But I'm not sure yet. I still have to decide what operating systems I want where and how I'm going to organize it.

I just don't want to let this rig go because it's so much fun to overclock. And I haven't got a chance to do any DICE runs like I've been wanting to for the past year or two








Plus the fact that I've sunk so much time and money into this rig


----------



## alancsalt

Looks good to me Dilyn.







Only need temp of -40C or thereabouts to get the best out of them I'm told......


----------



## Dilyn

I'm glad you approve. I put a bit of research into it. Board and RAM where the hardest to decide on


----------



## NoGuru

If you want my opinion, just get a C300 60Gig. The latest Gen is a nice improvement but just get what you can afford.
As for the OS, which one you want? I will send you W7 64 bit Ultimate or Pro 64-32 bit if you want.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14357584*
> I'm glad you approve. I put a bit of research into it. Board and RAM where the hardest to decide on


I could hardly disapprove. I just persuaded my boss to buy an i5-2500k/ASUS P8P67 PRO B3 to replace his Pentium D, basically so i can have a little after hours fun with it.....


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14357636*
> If you want my opinion, just get a C300 60Gig. The latest Gen is a nice improvement but just get what you can afford.
> As for the OS, which one you want? I will send you W7 64 bit Ultimate or Pro 64-32 bit if you want.


Are the C300s really that great? I only stick with OCZ because I trust them (although I really shouldn't after what they pulled with their sales figures last quarter







). I really know nothing of SSDs. I haven't paid very much attention to hardware at all over the past year, actually. I'm losing the touch.
I have a Win7 Pro x64 key, but if you wouldn't mind sending an Ultimate key...








Actually, I'm wondering whether I should start meddling around with Linux again, and whether it would be a better idea to put them on the SSD or if it would be easier to add another drive for them entirely. And some Hackint0sh stuff as well








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14357708*
> I could hardly disapprove. I just persuaded my boss to buy an i5-2500k/ASUS P8P67 PRO B3 to replace his Pentium D, basically so i can have a little after hours fun with it.....


That is awesome








His head will probably explode at how much faster his rig is going...


----------



## NoGuru

The Agility is/was good but I heard some of the others had some probs.
I built a Hacken but it was a real pain. Unless you can afford super expensive software it's not worth it IMO. Shoot me your email again and I will put the key in my dropbox and add you to it.

AlanC you always seem to amaze me, lol.


----------



## Dilyn

I was going to go with the Agility but was persuaded otherwise. I forget why though.
ygpm


----------



## clark_b

You should give linux a try Dilyn. It's been a lot of fun for me.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## chip94

Hey guys,
Back after a long time, Exams were on my head. I'm finally upgrading to a i5 2500K.

I'm thinking of giving my present rig to a friend. But before that-

I'm thinking of getting it back to 3.8ghz. But for some reason it wont wont post on 3.8ghz but it will on 3.9ghz and so on.

here are the settings- (I'm using CORSAIR XMSIII 1333mhz 2X2 GB)

If I lower my Ram to 1066, it boots. It wont boot when my ram is at 1333mhz

Robust Graphics Booster [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio (Note) [9X]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio [+0.5]
CPU Frequency3.8 ghz (400x9.5)
***Clock Chip control***
>>>Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) [ 400 ] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) [ 100 ]
C.I.A. 2 [Disabled]

***DRAM Performance Control***
Performance Enhance [standard]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch [400]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) [ 3.33D ]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 1333 [ 1333 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) [Manual]
>>>Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time 9 [ 9 ]
tRCD 9 [ 9 ]
tRP 9 [ 9 ]
tRAS 24 [ 24 ]

***Mother Board Voltage Control***
>>>CPU
Load Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore 1.25000V [1.4500]
CPU Termination 1.200V [1.300]
CPU PLL 1.500V [1.550V]
CPU Reference 0.760V [Auto]
>>>MCH/ICH
MCH Core 1.100V [1.240]
MCH Reference 0.760V [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Reference0.900V [Auto]
ICH I/O 1.500V [Auto]
ICH Core 1.100V [Auto]
>>>DRAM
DRAM Voltage 1.500V [1.8]
DRAM Termination 0.900V [Auto]


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;14363983*
> You should give linux a try Dilyn. It's been a lot of fun for me.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


I've used Linux before sir


----------



## NoGuru

Chip94, try a little more MCH.


----------



## chip94

okay, everything's alright now


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


okay, everything's alright now


----------



## grimly64

Just got an EP45-UD3P off E-Bay for about $99. This is to upgrade a Hewlett Packard A6554f http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/d...roduct=3752852 which is 64bit has the Q6600 Core2Quad and it's a G0 stepping. (confirmed)

Plan to get:
Computer Case - Corsair 600T Graphite (black)
CPU Cooler - Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
Power Supply - Corsair TX850

Have a GeForce 9500 GT with 1gb memory. (will this cause a problem when overclocking?)

Not sure what DDR2 memory to get, still researching that. Would like to OC with 16gb, but getting that feeling that 8gb is better for OC. (have never OC before, so popping my cherry finally) Not looking to OC to 4ghz or such, something over 3ghz with nice temps would be nice. Also be able to put Windows 7 on this rig.

Going to give this to my girlfriends son, and build myself a new rig, but wanted to build this up first. (why should he get a new rig, lol)

Just some FYI, live in the desert in California where it's been 105 F but the stock cooler on CPU is at 47c, Video get about 85 F. when just surfing the web or watching videos. Presently have Windows Vista Home but use Linux - Sabayon mostly.

So any advice on DDR2 memory, or anything else, would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grimly64*


Just got an EP45-UD3P off E-Bay for about $99. This is to upgrade a Hewlett Packard A6554f http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/d...roduct=3752852 which is 64bit has the Q6600 Core2Quad and it's a G0 stepping. (confirmed)

Plan to get:
Computer Case - Corsair 600T Graphite (black)
CPU Cooler - Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
Power Supply - Corsair TX850

Have a GeForce 9500 GT with 1gb memory. (will this cause a problem when overclocking?)

Not sure what DDR2 memory to get, still researching that. Would like to OC with 16gb, but getting that feeling that 8gb is better for OC. (have never OC before, so popping my cherry finally) Not looking to OC to 4ghz or such, something over 3ghz with nice temps would be nice. Also be able to put Windows 7 on this rig.

Going to give this to my girlfriends son, and build myself a new rig, but wanted to build this up first. (why should he get a new rig, lol)

Just some FYI, live in the desert in California where it's been 105 F but the stock cooler on CPU is at 47c, Video get about 85 F. when just surfing the web or watching videos. Presently have Windows Vista Home but use Linux - Sabayon mostly.

So any advice on DDR2 memory, or anything else, would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


G.Skill 1066

Nice setup, I'd go modular with the psu-


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grimly64;14384644*
> Just got an EP45-UD3P off E-Bay for about $99. This is to upgrade a Hewlett Packard A6554f http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01475147&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=3752852 which is 64bit has the Q6600 Core2Quad and it's a G0 stepping. (confirmed)
> 
> Plan to get:
> Computer Case - Corsair 600T Graphite (black)
> CPU Cooler - Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
> Power Supply - Corsair TX850
> 
> Have a GeForce 9500 GT with 1gb memory. (will this cause a problem when overclocking?)
> 
> Not sure what DDR2 memory to get, still researching that. Would like to OC with 16gb, but getting that feeling that 8gb is better for OC. (have never OC before, so popping my cherry finally) Not looking to OC to 4ghz or such, something over 3ghz with nice temps would be nice. Also be able to put Windows 7 on this rig.
> 
> Going to give this to my girlfriends son, and build myself a new rig, but wanted to build this up first. (why should he get a new rig, lol)
> 
> Just some FYI, live in the desert in California where it's been 105 F but the stock cooler on CPU is at 47c, Video get about 85 F. when just surfing the web or watching videos. Presently have Windows Vista Home but use Linux - Sabayon mostly.
> 
> So any advice on DDR2 memory, or anything else, would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


Like cr1 posted, G.Skills are great in this board and defiantly get 1066 sticks.
850w PSU is WAY more then you need. I would get a 600-650w maybe even less if you go with good quality like a Corsiar.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grimly64;14384644*
> Just got an EP45-UD3P off E-Bay for about $99. This is to upgrade a Hewlett Packard A6554f http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01475147&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=3752852 which is 64bit has the Q6600 Core2Quad and it's a G0 stepping. (confirmed)
> 
> Plan to get:
> Computer Case - Corsair 600T Graphite (black)
> CPU Cooler - Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
> Power Supply - Corsair TX850
> 
> Have a GeForce 9500 GT with 1gb memory. (will this cause a problem when overclocking?)
> 
> Not sure what DDR2 memory to get, still researching that. Would like to OC with 16gb, but getting that feeling that 8gb is better for OC. (have never OC before, so popping my cherry finally) Not looking to OC to 4ghz or such, something over 3ghz with nice temps would be nice. Also be able to put Windows 7 on this rig.
> 
> Going to give this to my girlfriends son, and build myself a new rig, but wanted to build this up first. (why should he get a new rig, lol)
> 
> Just some FYI, live in the desert in California where it's been 105 F but the stock cooler on CPU is at 47c, Video get about 85 F. when just surfing the web or watching videos. Presently have Windows Vista Home but use Linux - Sabayon mostly.
> 
> So any advice on DDR2 memory, or anything else, would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


Definitely go with that set cr1 listed. I was going to go with them, but decided against it for some reason








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14386401*
> Like cr1 posted, G.Skills are great in this board and defiantly get 1066 sticks.
> 850w PSU is WAY more then you need. I would get a 600-650w maybe even less if you go with good quality like a Corsiar.


600W would still be too much for that rig








You could probably make it off of 500W I'm guessing. But ask the PSU section.
Seasonic and Corsair are well respected brands. Even their 'okay' units are great. You can't really go wrong with them.


----------



## grimly64

Thanks for the replies.

Two of these, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231246 would be 8gb, is there 16gb that would be just as stable?

Leaning towards a TX850 psu for upgrade ability, presently have a 500 watt, will look up the brand later.

Orginally got the Q6600, even though I knew it was being discontinued when I bought it, cause it was so such a good cpu, actually that was why it was discontinued. That was back in... what 2008? (yes I know that's a long time to not upgrade) When building a new rig, what cpu is like that now?

Trying to get up to date on this stuff, a lot can change in 3 years. Do know the Bulldozer is coming out, but it's too soon to see if it is the next best thing. Do like how the Sandy Bridge on the Z68 motherboards are developing with the SSD drives.


----------



## Dilyn

Just make sure that whatever RAM kit you buy, you want to leave at least two DIMMs open. If you fill all four slots, you'll cause a lot of stress on the northbridge which makes your overclocks harder to get stable.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grimly64;14388211*
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Two of these, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231246 would be 8gb, is there 16gb that would be just as stable?
> 
> Leaning towards a TX850 psu for upgrade ability, presently have a 500 watt, will look up the brand later.
> 
> Orginally got the Q6600, even though I knew it was being discontinued when I bought it, cause it was so such a good cpu, actually that was why it was discontinued. That was back in... what 2008? (yes I know that's a long time to not upgrade) When building a new rig, what cpu is like that now?
> 
> Trying to get up to date on this stuff, a lot can change in 3 years. Do know the Bulldozer is coming out, but it's too soon to see if it is the next best thing. Do like how the Sandy Bridge on the Z68 motherboards are developing with the SSD drives.


I run some very powerful GPU's, and I never use more then 750w if that. I can run two GTX580's with with my HX750.
IMO, I would get a modular 650 or 750 and save you from a headache.

Also, what will he be doing that requiers so much RAM?
Most people never use more then 4 Gigs in any application unless using CAD software or something similar.


----------



## chip94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Chip94, try a little more MCH.


hi NoGuru,
I'm afraid but the problem is back, its just wont boot when its at 1600Mhz. But when I lower the ram frequency to 1333mhz it boots up fine. Is DDR3 1600 supported on my board? It just says 1066,1333 and 2200 overclocked. Help me out!

My processor is at 3.8 now
9.5 X 400 =3.8ghz

The problem is that If i lower the FSB to 380 with a 10X multiplier, it boots up.
The problem is only if I choose a 9.5X multi with 1600FSB with 1600mhz Ram to run in the 1:2 ratio.

Thanks


----------



## grimly64

Ordered the case, cpu cooler, memory (just the 4gb, not needing 16gb but wanted to know if possible is all Upgrade to 8gb when I can) and Windows 7 Home 64 bit. (got them through Newegg)

Holding off on the power supply and will use existing 500 watt.

The AMD Fusion sounds pretty good for when I build a 2nd system. Once I get both, then will decide which one my girlfriend's son gets.

Will be doing a lot of reading on over clocking the Q6600 on the GA-EPp45-UD3P until it all arrives next week.


----------



## Dilyn

Sounds good mate. Although if you plan on doing anything graphics intensive on it, the 9500 may not be the best bet








But other than that, excellent choices all around. The Q6600 is a bit of a challenge, but once you figure out what you're doing it's gonna be a blast


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;14393374*
> hi NoGuru,
> I'm afraid but the problem is back, its just wont boot when its at 1600Mhz. But when I lower the ram frequency to 1333mhz it boots up fine. Is DDR3 1600 supported on my board? It just says 1066,1333 and 2200 overclocked. Help me out!
> 
> My processor is at 3.8 now
> 9.5 X 400 =3.8ghz
> 
> The problem is that If i lower the FSB to 380 with a 10X multiplier, it boots up.
> The problem is only if I choose a 9.5X multi with 1600FSB with 1600mhz Ram to run in the 1:2 ratio.
> 
> Thanks


What is you MCH at? To run those RAM speeds you will have to crank it up. Maybe put a fan by it.
If you can't get it to run at those speeds, change the strap and run the RAM slower, you won't really see much difference on the P45 chipset.


----------



## chip94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14396677*
> What is you MCH at? To run those RAM speeds you will have to crank it up. Maybe put a fan by it.
> If you can't get it to run at those speeds, change the strap and run the RAM slower, you won't really see much difference on the P45 chipset.


I managed to get it to run with a 4.00A divider (266 MCH strap) for a long time, but encounted a bluescreen with the code x1A.

My MCH is at 1.3v

When I first installed the RAM at stock setting, the mobo made them run at 1333mhz. When I tried to get them to 1600 using the multiplier, it wouldnt boot. I did it with 266 strap and it ran but then I got the bluescreen !

vtt is at 1.30.

If you suggest backing down the speed, should I tighten the timings? If so, what timings should I put it to? the RAM is rated for 1.65v


----------



## alancsalt

Chip, I suppose you've already seen this list?
Quote:


> BSOD codes for overclocking
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


----------



## chip94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14397177*
> Chip, I suppose you've already seen this list?


Hi alan,
yes i've already seen this list. But it doesnt list the BSOD code x1A here, so i'm in a fix.

According to the memory support pdf , my board downgrades all 1600 to 1333 speeds.

thanks for the info though.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Sigh...in the next month, I will be bidding a fond farewell to my Gigabyte board.

The only just released Asrock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3 has caught my eye, and DDR3 got so cheap that I couldn't resist. Combined with a new case (Corsair 650D), I will be rebuilding.

The EP45-UD3P has been the best mainboard I have owned to date. I can only hope that future boards at least match it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;14397330*
> Hi alan,
> yes i've already seen this list. But it doesnt list the BSOD code x1A here, so i'm in a fix.
> 
> According to the memory support pdf , my board downgrades all 1600 to 1333 speeds.
> 
> thanks for the info though.


If it says memory_management error and 0x0000001A, that wouldsuggest it's an issue with your RAM or some sort of hardware issue. Stating the obvious I guess.

Since the multi-core chips came in tight timings on ram have not done much for anything but ram benchmarks...and leaving loose allows for more oc'ing.....?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15;14397651*
> Sigh...in the next month, I will be bidding a fond farewell to my Gigabyte board.
> 
> The only just released Asrock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3 has caught my eye, and DDR3 got so cheap that I couldn't resist. Combined with a new case (Corsair 650D), I will be rebuilding.
> 
> The EP45-UD3P has been the best mainboard I have owned to date. I can only hope that future boards at least match it.


It is a sad day in the P45 world


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;14396895*
> I managed to get it to run with a 4.00A divider (266 MCH strap) for a long time, but encounted a bluescreen with the code x1A.
> 
> My MCH is at 1.3v
> 
> When I first installed the RAM at stock setting, the mobo made them run at 1333mhz. When I tried to get them to 1600 using the multiplier, it wouldnt boot. I did it with 266 strap and it ran but then I got the bluescreen !
> 
> vtt is at 1.30.
> 
> If you suggest backing down the speed, should I tighten the timings? If so, what timings should I put it to? the RAM is rated for 1.65v


Grab memset and post a screen shot of you timings.
Make sure you are running in 2T, the EP45 does not work in 1T.

What I do to tighten timings is drop one timing in memset starting at the top and run SuperPi 1M to test it righting each one down as you go, do this till it BSOD then go back in and go back one timing. Repeat until all of them are as tight as you can go without Blue screening. Some of them may have to go back one to three timings depending on which one you do but do all of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15;14397651*
> Sigh...in the next month, I will be bidding a fond farewell to my Gigabyte board.
> 
> The only just released Asrock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3 has caught my eye, and DDR3 got so cheap that I couldn't resist. Combined with a new case (Corsair 650D), I will be rebuilding.
> 
> The EP45-UD3P has been the best mainboard I have owned to date. I can only hope that future boards at least match it.


Looks like a nice board. I have never used Asrock before, any reason why you are going with them?


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14398926*
> Looks like a nice board. I have never used Asrock before, any reason why you are going with them?


I have not used Asrock either, but I do have reasons.

-Nobody is going to get this one, or they'll laugh, but --Asrock is the only Z68 enthusiast mainboard provider that still has a floppy port on their high-end mainboards. I still use floppies when repairing other people's older computers, to do F6 driver disks, or a Ghost boot floppy, or sometimes a BIOS upgrade. I'd have gladly used a 3.5" internal floppy drive that worked off of USB, but I couldn't find one no matter how hard I searched.

-The Asrock actually has PCIe 3.0 support for upcoming Ivy Bridge processors. The Asrock Z68 Gen 3 series is AFAIK, the first set of boards to do this. I don't change boards often, so I try to make them last.

-Broadcom onboard gig NIC instead of Realtek

-UEFI BIOS looks pretty advanced and easy to work with

-Has every port I could ever use, including header for front FireWire. Shockingly enough, there's even a COM port header, but as I don't work with Cisco routers at home, I doubt I'll be buying the connector to hook that up.









XtremeSystems has a dedicated owner's thread to the previous Z68 Extreme 4 (non-Gen 3) with a lot of satisfied owners. The biggest upgrade iw the PCIe 3.0; the previous Extreme 4 did extend the PCIe lanes with a PLX bridge chip, but was PCIe 2.0. That board has also gotten a number of good reviews. The new one looks to be a refinement of the old one.


----------



## Dilyn

Asrock seems to be a well liked brand. My friend who reviews computer parts likes them.
I'm glad you found a board that suits your... Interesting needs


----------



## NoGuru

Your right I did laugh at you still using floppy's.
But can't you use a flash drive in place of them now for just about everything?

I know you have another rig that you can still use a floppy with too so I don't see that as being a reason to consider that as a selling point, unless you don't have a separate rig for that but I have a feeling you do.









As for the PCI-E 3.0, is that really going to be implemented, I though I read that it was going to be put off for a while longer but I have not read that much into it?


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Your right I did laugh at you still using floppy's. 
But can't you use a flash drive in place of them now for just about everything?

I know you have another rig that you can still use a floppy with too so I don't see that as being a reason to consider that as a selling point, unless you don't have a separate rig for that but I have a feeling you do.









As for the PCI-E 3.0, is that really going to be implemented, I though I read that it was going to be put off for a while longer but I have not read that much into it?


I actually don't have a separate rig like that; I don't have enough space (and only two spots on my KVM, one for my desktop, the other for the system I'm working on). I have a network server, and I have USB flash drives, which can do a lot. However, some of the systems I work on are too old to boot off USB flash drives. I have boot CDs for some things, however I hate having to burn CDs for one-off uses (wasteful), and older systems often won't boot off of CD-RWs.

I guess another way to put it is that if the only modern Sandy Bridge mainboard with a floppy controller was a lousy board, I'd do without a floppy controller and try to find a way around it; I won't sacrifice quality for it. This looks like a good board in every other way though, and that's a bonus for me.

As for PCIe 3.0, it requires an Ivy Bridge CPU (which will be the first to support it); without the modifications Asrock has made, it would also require an Intel 7-series chipset mainboard, both of which aren't going to be around until Q2 of 2012. I wanted a mainboard that could take IB processors when they are released, so I didn't have to buy another mainboard. The PCIe 3.0 support is forward looking.


----------



## NoGuru

I don't follow the new hardware all that much but they are saying that Ivy will have almost 50% increase over the 990X in speeds. Now if that is true, I will pick one up if the price is right.


----------



## chip94

Will there be any difference in speed if I run a 4.00(1600mhz) divider vs a 3.33(1333mhz)?
Both are running faster than my FSB, so will I expect any realworld speed difference?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


Will there be any difference in speed if I run a 4.00(1600mhz) divider vs a 3.33(1333mhz)?
Both are running faster than my FSB, so will I expect any realworld speed difference?


You won't hardly notice.
I would rather have higher CPU clocks and slower RAM speeds then the other way around.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I don't follow the new hardware all that much but they are saying that Ivy will have almost 50% increase over the 990X in speeds. Now if that is true, I will pick one up if the price is right.


CPU power consumption is also supposed to drop 30-50%.

2012 could be very interesting.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


CPU power consumption is also supposed to drop 30-50%.

2012 could be very interesting.


Not after what I am going to do to it.









That's pretty interesting, I should read up on it more.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Not after what I am going to do to it.









That's pretty interesting, I should read up on it more.


Tri-gate transistors are one heck of an interesting thing. Without them, it's unlikely Intel could bring the process down to 22nm. Ivy Bridge will be the first mainstream Intel CPU to have them.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2384909,00.asp


----------



## clark_b

Okay, I'm gonna need some help getting this RAM to 1200mhz. Should I loosen the timings to, say, 6-6-6-X to start out?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


CPU power consumption is also supposed to drop 30-50%.

*2012 could be very interesting.*


Especially once December rolls around


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14406029*
> Especially once December rolls around


Oh there Mayan(t) be anything happening......


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;14403084*
> Okay, I'm gonna need some help getting this RAM to 1200mhz. Should I loosen the timings to, say, 6-6-6-X to start out?


Well yes, the faster you want the RAM to go the loser the timings you MAY need.
Drop the multi on the CPU so you take the CPU out of the equation, then you can test how fast the RAM can run, then once you see the MAX mhz they will run at said volt's, then tighten the timings.


----------



## chip94

Is it ok to enable Extreme Memory Profile? Does it provide a performance increase? after enabling that it shows me 1600 next to the memory settings instead of the usual 1333.

over here i mean-
Memory Frequency (Mhz) *1333* [ 1600]

after enabling it, it shows me 
Memory Frequency (Mhz)* 1600 * [ 1600 ]


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I don't follow the new hardware all that much but they are saying that Ivy will have almost 50% increase over the 990X in speeds. Now if that is true, I will pick one up if the price is right.


The quad-channel DDR3 has my interest piqued!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Oh there Mayan(t) be anything happening......


----------



## BradleyW

I am very exited that Ivy will be on Socket 1155 first.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Anybody still rocking this board?
I'm having some issues trying to go higher on my OC.
Im currently at 500Mhz FSB x 8.5= 4.25Ghz with:
CPU vcore: 1.328v under load
CPU term: 1.46v
CPU ref: synced with term
CPU PLL: 1.65v
CPU skew: 50ps
MCH skew: 100ps
MCH vcore: 1.4v
RAM: 2.1v under load

I'm trying to hit 4.33Ghz (510Mhz FSB) but it seems that it really doesn't like it .

Went from 1.375v vcore to 1.4v vcore in bios, coupled with 1.52v CPU term, 1.69v PLL and 1.44v MCH and it worked for a couple of minutes under p95 but it froze and had to hard reset from PSU.
Anything lower on the CPU term voltage and it'll fail even faster.
Tried MCH voltage at 1.48v ... didn't help. vcore doesn't seem to be the problem because when it fails it fails because of CPU term (it seems)

SO, what I'm gonna try next time when I go for 4.33Ghz, is up the CPU term to 1.56v and CPU vcore a couple of steps just to rule it out.

Any 775 veterans that know what I'm talking about here can give me some insight on their OC experience with this setup?
1.56v seems a little high for CPU term.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> I am very exited that Ivy will be on Socket 1155 first.


Same, and hopefully the initial Extreme chips wont be too much wallet rape.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Anybody still rocking this board?
> I'm having some issues trying to go higher on my OC.
> Im currently at 500Mhz FSB x 8.5= 4.25Ghz with:
> CPU vcore: 1.328v under load
> CPU term: 1.46v
> CPU ref: synced with term
> CPU PLL: 1.65v
> CPU skew: 50ps
> MCH skew: 100ps
> MCH vcore: 1.4v
> RAM: 2.1v under load
> 
> I'm trying to hit 4.33Ghz (510Mhz FSB) but it seems that it really doesn't like it .
> 
> Went from 1.375v vcore to 1.4v vcore in bios, coupled with 1.52v CPU term, 1.69v PLL and 1.44v MCH and it worked for a couple of minutes under p95 but it froze and had to hard reset from PSU.
> Anything lower on the CPU term voltage and it'll fail even faster.
> Tried MCH voltage at 1.48v ... didn't help. vcore doesn't seem to be the problem because when it fails it fails because of CPU term (it seems)
> 
> SO, what I'm gonna try next time when I go for 4.33Ghz, is up the CPU term to 1.56v and CPU vcore a couple of steps just to rule it out.
> 
> Any 775 veterans that know what I'm talking about here can give me some insight on their OC experience with this setup?
> 1.56v seems a little high for CPU term.


Will you do us a favor and fill out this form;

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/intel-motherboards/154992d1273615524-gigabyte-ep45-ud3-series-owners-guide-m.i.t.-template.xls

It will make helping you easier.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick;14518690*
> Anybody still rocking this board?
> I'm having some issues trying to go higher on my OC.
> Im currently at 500Mhz FSB x 8.5= 4.25Ghz with:
> CPU vcore: 1.328v under load
> CPU term: 1.46v
> CPU ref: synced with term
> CPU PLL: 1.65v
> CPU skew: 50ps
> MCH skew: 100ps
> MCH vcore: 1.4v
> RAM: 2.1v under load
> 
> I'm trying to hit 4.33Ghz (510Mhz FSB) but it seems that it really doesn't like it .
> 
> Went from 1.375v vcore to 1.4v vcore in bios, coupled with 1.52v CPU term, 1.69v PLL and 1.44v MCH and it worked for a couple of minutes under p95 but it froze and had to hard reset from PSU.
> Anything lower on the CPU term voltage and it'll fail even faster.
> Tried MCH voltage at 1.48v ... didn't help. vcore doesn't seem to be the problem because when it fails it fails because of CPU term (it seems)
> 
> SO, what I'm gonna try next time when I go for 4.33Ghz, is up the CPU term to 1.56v and CPU vcore a couple of steps just to rule it out.
> 
> Any 775 veterans that know what I'm talking about here can give me some insight on their OC experience with this setup?
> 1.56v seems a little high for CPU term.


It sounds like you have done your testing right already. I'm willing to bet it's heat that's holding you back at this point (even with the Ultra Kaze's).

Only combinations to really fine tune is Skews and Ref's. There is a magnitude of combo's to go through.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chip94*


Is it ok to enable Extreme Memory Profile? Does it provide a performance increase? after enabling that it shows me 1600 next to the memory settings instead of the usual 1333.

over here i mean-
Memory Frequency (Mhz) *1333* [ 1600]

after enabling it, it shows me 
Memory Frequency (Mhz)* 1600 * [ 1600 ]


Yes i would enable it.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It sounds like you have done your testing right already. I'm willing to bet it's heat that's holding you back at this point (even with the Ultra Kaze's).

Only combinations to really fine tune is Skews and Ref's. There is a magnitude of combo's to go through.


Sorry I forgot to mention. 
Today was a colder day so I was able to get decent temps when stress testing (~65c in prime blend and 72c small ffts). Heat wasn't an issue as far as P95 went







.

About skews, I have no idea how to even start with those. I just read that if I have over 480Mhz FSB I should bump CPU skew to 50 and MCH skew to 100 (Think I've read it in this thread somewhere).

Fiddling with CPU term voltage got me stable at 500Mhz/4.25Ghz so far and as soon as I went from 1.48v (already an increase from 1.46 that I'm using for sig oc) to 1.52v on it I could do a couple of mins of blend test. (which is the one that mostly failed when I was IBT and small fft stable). 
However, I've always kept ref voltage synced with termination voltage. Thats how its supposed to be AFAIK. 
Should I independently increase ref voltage and try keeping CPU term voltage as low as possible? Because I already am pretty high on the term voltage and it still froze. (1.52v for 510Mhz FSB) 
Its kind of weird that it needs such a huge bump for only 10Mhz. 
What kind of skew settings should I try?


----------



## NoGuru

I would concentrate of the ref's more. It's really key to stabilizing the quads.
I think I give an explanation of how to set them in the first post, but I will do a little recap.

Take note of what your CPU Term is at then set it to 1.20 and change one ref at a time one bump at a time then set the CPU term back to your original setting like 1.46 or what ever you had it at. F10 and test, you will start to see a pattern on which one's fail right away and which ones last longer until your stable. Do this for both CPU and MCH. TAKE NOTES on each one and how long it was stable.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14526132*
> I would concentrate of the ref's more. It's really key to stabilizing the quads.
> I think I give an explanation of how to set them in the first post, but I will do a little recap.
> 
> Take note of what your CPU Term is at then set it to 1.20 and change one ref at a time one bump at a time then set the CPU term back to your original setting like 1.46 or what ever you had it at. F10 and test, you will start to see a pattern on which one's fail right away and which ones last longer until your stable. Do this for both CPU and MCH. TAKE NOTES on each one and how long it was stable.


Thanks a lot man!








Never thought about manually adjusting ref voltages. Will try for sure.
My ultimate goal is to reach 520-525Mhz stable without being at 1.6v term.
I'll try to stabilize 510 for now since temps at 520-525 are far from decent even on a colder day. Gotta wait for the winder to come until I'll get decent temps at that.

Anyway, thanks man. I will post again when I'll start testing 510. Maybe tomorrow since its gonna be another cold day (25C day/12C nigh).
rep+


----------



## alancsalt

I hooked up the UD3P I thought I'd killed, and it booted up...so then I made a test bench for it, and stuck an rs240 rasa 750 kit on it....but the only spare graphics card I had was an 8400GS (shudder) - oh well, what the heck.......

First run - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950841

Second run: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1952234




























Still a work in progress......

EDIT: I tried this, from ExtremeSystems:
Quote:


> - go into BIOS
> - set multi, FSB and mem strap & divider for what you want
> - set *all* of the voltages to the same volts as default
> 
> voltage shown to the left (not "Normal" or "Auto")
> - then set vCore and DRAM voltage to what you want. notice that now some of the other settings under ">>>DRAM" heading are no longer at the default. This is good.
> - set Vtt ("CPU Termination") to what you want. notice that now your CPU reference has changed and maybe some other settings as well
> - set MCH Core -- same goes, maybe some of the other settings change to reflect your new MCH Core
> 
> F10 boot and open windows, ET6 just shows the default reference voltages for the ones you just saw in BIOS had changed automatically.


It put me into an endless reboot loop from DMI pool back to start. Putting the Dram refs on auto cured it to some extent, but regardless of settings could not quite get to the best oc above.


----------



## NoGuru

Love that Bench table Alan. Nice results with the E8400 as well.

As for the post from ES, I would not go off that. Someone tried that and it worked for them but it doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## alancsalt

E8400/EP45-UD3P Rev 1.1

With the help of this thread: Setting up and voltage terms for EP45-UD3* , that I noticed in PapaSmurf's sig, got one extra increment of fsb before a 7F error.......

*4802.74 MHz (533.64 * 9)*

EDIT: A multitude of variations since for no gain...settings that netted the best validation attached


----------



## Dilyn

Way to copy pasta that post


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, not very creative.







..added the settings in an attachment above.

I get that a lot - see a new post in 1GHz, 4GHz, and maye 950, or 2 or 5, and go look, and its all the same post/er...


----------



## Dilyn

Interested to see what you did. I'm gonna check that MIT out.


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work Alan. Those picks of your bench inspired me to put my loop on the bench but it's all in a jumbled mess.


----------



## alancsalt

What, no pics?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14588181*
> What, no pics?


It's a mess
I have a lot to do before this weekend, I have about 10 Harddrives I need to load OS's on and prep my gear for the cold, and figure out what I will be taking to the show.


----------



## alancsalt

Getting ready for the Dice Age......

Managed a 565.87 MHz fsb with e45-ud3p and one stick of OCZ 1GB Dual CH FlexXLC pc2-9600 for the BCLK Klub... yeah, ok, needs dicing........

I tried with that same stick to see if I could better the 4.8GHz, but at 520 it did an 0xOA. Raised MCH and it did it again. Lowered it and it did a 0X19 BAD POOL.... I'm still thinking if I should have tried more vtt or what....

Ah scannow says unrepairable corruption. Reinstalling.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14588577*
> Getting ready for the Dice Age......
> 
> Managed a 565.87 MHz fsb with e45-ud3p and one stick of OCZ 1GB Dual CH FlexXLC pc2-9600 for the BCLK Klub... yeah, ok, needs dicing........
> 
> I tried with that same stick to see if I could better the 4.8GHz, but at 520 it did an 0xOA. Raised MCH and it did it again. Lowered it and it did a 0X19 BAD POOL.... I'm still thinking if I should have tried more vtt or what....


Drop the multi and see how fast the RAM will run just to make sure that is not what is going to hold you back. If you need to run some more volts through them too.
I am not scared to give 1.7 VTT to a chip for shot amounts of time so...


----------



## alancsalt

I tried to set term above 1.42, but got a boot loop from DMI pool to restart. Same if MCH was above 1.34

I did lower multi to get that 565FSB which meant to me that failing to go above 520 on full multi and the x19 bsod didn't make sense, but scannow showed file corruption.

If the 9600 ram stick works properly should be a goer.

Just reinstalled, and will try again. If I can get it to accept it, I'll try it. Rest assured.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I tried to set term above 1.42, but got a boot loop from DMI pool to restart. Same if MCH was above 1.34

I did lower multi to get that 565FSB which meant to me that failing to go above 520 on full multi and the x19 bsod didn't make sense, but scannow showed file corruption.

If the 9600 ram stick works properly should be a goer.

Just reinstalled, and will try again. If I can get it to accept it, I'll try it. Rest assured.


Once you freeze that thing you will want really high VTT, that will help you get to 600 FSB and higher if the chip is decent. If I remember I was pushing 1.65 to 1.70 cold.


----------



## alancsalt

Very soon...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13471425*
> Im looking to upgrade my OS from Windows 32bit to 64bit to take advantage of increased RAM capacity.
> 
> My question is... will this ram kit (see below) be okay to use with my current ram (see sig)?
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_1133&products_id=13990
> 
> Im unable to find any Patriot ram at the same specs - Ideally that would have been the best option.
> 
> The Gskills have the same voltage requirements and the same speed.
> 
> Would they be okay to use?


So, I went ahead upgraded to Win 7 Pro 64 bit and got the above ram kit.

All installed well with no overt issues. As the week has progressed, Ive been getting unwitnessed BSODs.

I ran MEMTest overnight, last night and its indicated errors.

The memory settings are 5,5,5,15 (1:1) and are underclocked at 976 Mhz.

I suspect I may need to adjust my volts.

Im running a Dram Volts at 2.14v and MCH Core at 1.32v, which I havent changed since installing the new sticks.

Before I start running MEMTest on individual sticks, I would like to rule out the voltage settings first.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## NoGuru

You can try giving it a bump in volts. I think memtest is only accurate for a few runs but I could be wrong.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14608384*
> You can try giving it a bump in volts. I think memtest is only accurate for a few runs but I could be wrong.


Thanks Guru. Which volts, Dram volt? MHC? or both?

Ive been folding 24/24 and Ive come home a couple of times to find its back on the log in screen. It doesnt crash out in games or when I am physically using the computer. So Im thinking its volts rather than the sticks.

How long should I run Memtest, do you think?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;14609469*
> Thanks Guru. Which volts, Dram volt? MHC? or both?
> 
> Ive been folding 24/24 and Ive come home a couple of times to find its back on the log in screen. It doesnt crash out in games or when I am physically using the computer. So Im thinking its volts rather than the sticks.
> 
> How long should I run Memtest, do you think?


If it's the bootable ISO, I have read that 3 full passes. IDK about the Windows version.

I would give the MCH a bump, that might stop the errors.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14609552*
> If it's the bootable ISO, I have read that 3 full passes. IDK about the Windows version.
> 
> I would give the MCH a bump, that might stop the errors.


Yeah, its the bootable ISO one.

Thanks mate, much appreciated.


----------



## pinky33

I upgraded from a ep35c-ds3r which I was able to run my setup at 427x8 and my ram at 1067 5-5-5-15

I now have a ep45-ud3p and can't get past 400FSB with ram running at 800 5-5-5-15.

My goal is best performance for stable gaming over the next 2-3 years. I have read several pages and tried changing many settings in bios. I was able to boot with a 450fsb and 1000 RAM, but could not keep it stable for long term gaming. I then found this thread and learned what to tune, yet am not finding the right settings to keep it stable.

More system info

nvidia 285 (stock)
8400gs, pci(runs extra 2 monitors, stock)
4 HDD's sata
CD-rom sata
sound card, pci
small Fan on Ram/NB
285 mcw60 cooling
q6600 apogee GT
OCZ reaper 2x2gb 9200 and 2x2gb 8500 5-5-5-15 @ 2.2v

Please let me know if you need any more info on system in order to help me.

Tried bios f11d and now have f10.

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: AUTO
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x (q6600)
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.15Ghz (450x7)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: auto
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive.........................: <<< 700mV (auto)
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 700mV (auto)
CPU Clock Skew (ps).....................: <<< 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps).....................: <<< 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [standard]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.0D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time..............................5
tRCD ...............................................5
tRP'.............................................. ...5
tRAS.............................................. .15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.............................................. .3 [Auto]
tWTR.............................................. 3 [Auto]
tWR............................................... .6 [Auto]
tRFC.............................................. 54 [Auto]
tRTP.............................................. .3 [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) .......................0 [Auto]

Channel A Timing Settings
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 auto
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..................:0 Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................:0 Auto

Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:6 Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:6 Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:5 Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:8 Auto

Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
DDR Write Training.........................:Auto

Channel A Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ................... all Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 11 Auto
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:0 Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ..................:0 Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment...................:0 Auto

Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:6 Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:6 Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:5 Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:8 Auto

Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto
DDR Write Training.........................:Auto

Channel B Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ................... Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration.....................: Enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.456v(1.424V cpuz
CPU Termination&#8230;.........................: 1.2v (auto)
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.......................: 1.5v (auto)
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.......................: 0.760v auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.36v
MCH Reference&#8230;&#8230;........................: 0.760v Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 0.90v
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;...................................: 1.57v 
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;.................................: 1.20v Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;..........................: 2.22V
DRAM Termination &#8230;&#8230;....................: 0.9V auto
Channel A Reference&#8230;....................: 0.900v [Auto]
Channel B Reference&#8230;....................: 0.900v [Auto]

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Enabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Enabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Enabled]


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;14607408*
> So, I went ahead upgraded to Win 7 Pro 64 bit and got the above ram kit.
> 
> All installed well with no overt issues. As the week has progressed, Ive been getting unwitnessed BSODs.
> 
> I ran MEMTest overnight, last night and its indicated errors.
> 
> The memory settings are 5,5,5,15 (1:1) and are underclocked at 976 Mhz.
> 
> I suspect I may need to adjust my volts.
> 
> Im running a Dram Volts at 2.14v and MCH Core at 1.34v, which I havent changed since installing the new sticks.
> 
> Before I start running MEMTest on individual sticks, I would like to rule out the voltage settings first.
> 
> Any advice appreciated.


Toward deciding "Which Volts?"

Download "WhoCrashed" free edition to get the last error message, like 0x101 or 0x124 or 0x0A .....

and check this list for an indication:
Quote:


> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


That's my sort of tactic...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Toward deciding "Which Volts?"

Download "WhoCrashed" free edition to get the last error message, like 0x101 or 0x124 or 0x0A .....

and check this list for an indication:

That's my sort of tactic...


How cool is that!

Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pinky33*


I upgraded from a ep35c-ds3r which I was able to run my setup at 427x8 and my ram at 1067 5-5-5-15

I now have a ep45-ud3p and can't get past 400FSB with ram running at 800 5-5-5-15.

My goal is best performance for stable gaming over the next 2-3 years.


Im struggling to understand what you after here. Is it attempting to get your ram up to 1066 again or trying to up the OC on your CPU?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pinky33*


Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration.....................: Enabled
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.456v(1.424V cpuz
CPU Terminationâ€¦.........................: 1.2v (auto) 1.26-1.34v
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.......................: 1.5v (auto)
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.......................: 0.760v auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.36v
MCH Referenceâ€¦â€¦........................: 0.760v Auto
MCH/DRAM Refâ€¦â€¦.........................: 0.90v
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦...................................: 1.57v 
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦.................................: 1.20v 1.22v
]


Give that a try.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14609552*
> If it's the bootable ISO, I have read that 3 full passes. IDK about the Windows version.
> 
> I would give the MCH a bump, that might stop the errors.


Okay, so I got home last night and increased the MCH from 1.32v to 1.34v and ran memtest again.

It passed the first 4 passes, had an error on pass 5 and had no errors from passes 6 to 10 (9 hrs testing all up).

So Ive upped the MCH again to 1.36v and am currently testing while Im at work.

Does each pass have a specific meaning? That is, if you get an error in pass 5, it means X, if you get an error in pass 7, it means Y?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14611006*
> Toward deciding "Which Volts?"
> 
> Download "WhoCrashed" free edition to get the last error message, like 0x101 or 0x124 or 0x0A .....


Downloaded and installed but there was no valid mini dump to read ??>

I had a look in the appropriate folder and there was nothing there.

Does that mean it was just a re-set and not a BSOD??


----------



## electronicmaji

Won't let me overclock the clock core beyond 7x


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electronicmaji;14620332*
> Won't let me overclock the clock core beyond 7x


You going to need to be a lot more clearer with this.

Pls complete this form and tell us what you have been trying...

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem


----------



## alancsalt

It restarted without a bsod - psu, damaged mobo capacitors or overheating?

assuming you have;

Quote:



Right-click on "My Computer".
Select "Properties".
Click on the "Advanced" tab.
Click on "Settings" for "Startup and Recovery".
Uncheck "Automatically Restart".


Alternative to "WhoCrashed" is Start>Settings>Control Panel>Administrative Tools>Event Viewer>System

Anyone else got ideas here? I am unsure, which is normal........


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


It restarted without a bsod - psu, damaged mobo capacitors or overheating?

assuming you have;

Alternative to "WhoCrashed" is Start>Settings>Control Panel>Administrative Tools>Event Viewer>System

Anyone else got ideas here? I am unsure, which is normal........


Oh, okay. Ive just installed Win 7 64 over the week-end so I may need to go back and uncheck that box.

When I restarted Windows, it came up with a dialogue box stated something to the effect of "your computer shut down unexpectedly". When I click the box, it does state BSOD and gives a code, but there was no mini dump. So I prolly need to uncheck the box


----------



## electronicmaji

I filled out my system information. To be clear, I want to overclock my q9300 beyond 3.0ghz. I'm pretty sure that's possible I've heard people can get it stable up to 4ghz.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electronicmaji;14623801*
> I filled out my system information. To be clear, I want to overclock my q9300 beyond 3.0ghz. I'm pretty sure that's possible I've heard people can get it stable up to 4ghz.


Setting up and voltage terms for EP45-UD3*

That might help.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;14619768*
> Okay, so I got home last night and increased the MCH from 1.32v to 1.34v and ran memtest again.
> 
> It passed the first 4 passes, had an error on pass 5 and had no errors from passes 6 to 10 (9 hrs testing all up).
> 
> So Ive upped the MCH again to 1.36v and am currently testing while Im at work.
> 
> Does each pass have a specific meaning? That is, if you get an error in pass 5, it means X, if you get an error in pass 7, it means Y?


I'm not sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electronicmaji;14620332*
> Won't let me overclock the clock core beyond 7x


I think 7.5 is the max for that chip, have you tried to enter the .5?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I'm not sure.


While searching I found this forum entry:

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/s...d.php?t=409152

and also this:

Quote:



test #1 - 4
are cpu fsb speed and or vcore related (meaning lowering fsb or increasing vcore saw errors in these tests disappear)


Since I erroring out on Test 4 on the last two sessions, I figure Ill lower my CPU clock and Vcore and see what happens.

ATM, Im at work and am testing a MCH of 1.38v. Should that not work in ridding me of the errors, I lower my clocks


----------



## NoGuru

Well before you lower your clocks try giving a bump in VTT, if that does not work maybe lower FSB one notch at a time.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well before you lower your clocks try giving a bump in VTT, if that does not work maybe lower FSB one notch at a time.


Okay, thanks. Just to confirm, that is the CPU Termination voltage?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;14633521*
> Okay, thanks. Just to confirm, that is the CPU Termination voltage?


Yes sir.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14634157*
> Yes sir.


Phew... all these variables just to get the system stable.

This is why I love 775 platforms... learning all the time









Thanks Guru, Ill give that a fly when I get home, assuming its still failing when I get there.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;14634435*
> Phew... all these variables just to get the system stable.
> 
> This is why I love 775 platforms... learning all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Guru, Ill give that a fly when I get home, assuming its still failing when I get there.


No probs, just hope it works out.

I have to learn AMD before Saturday morning, (only turned it on a few times now) for the OCN Ice in August event. Streaming it too so look for the thread.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14634701*
> No probs, just hope it works out.
> 
> I have to learn AMD before Saturday morning, (only turned it on a few times now) for the OCN Ice in August event. Streaming it too so look for the thread.


I look forward to it! Good luck


----------



## alancsalt

If your four sticks of two are not a matched set they may not work together properly. I have had that happen. You might be better off with two sticks of four if you need 8GB?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14635474*
> If your four sticks of two are not a matched set they may not work together properly. I have had that happen. You might be better off with two sticks of four if you need 8GB?


Yeah, thats been sitting in the back of my mind. If push comes to shove, then Ill dump the Patriots and get another set of GSkills.

That would be my final option. Id like to see if I can get it happening with the current setup first









Its close... one error in 15 passes... I know, I know,... an error is still an error









*Edit:* Aww hell, Ive wasted some much time on this already








Ive just ordered another set of GSkills and Ill call it a day. Ill still prolly have to play with the MCH volts but hopefully, that will be it.


----------



## chip94

Hey guys, some serious advice needed.

I recently reset my overclock because I installed some 1600Mhz ram. I downclocked it to 1333 and now I require only 1.39v for the same overclock i had earlier(3.9ghz) instead of 1.42v. How is that possible?

I am IBT, OCCT and prime stable for over 10 hours! Has changing the memory made such a difference?

Thanks


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;14639729*
> Hey guys, some serious advice needed.
> 
> I recently reset my overclock because I installed some 1600Mhz ram. I downclocked it to 1333 and now I require only 1.39v for the same overclock i had earlier(3.9ghz) instead of 1.42v. How is that possible?
> 
> I am IBT, OCCT and prime stable for over 10 hours! Has changing the memory made such a difference?
> 
> Thanks


It's some sort of a loos voltage regulation on that board..

Dropping voltage on RAM probably caused to push more Amperes trough Vcore which resulted in less Vcore needed for the same OC of CPU..

CHEERS..


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;14635649*
> Yeah, thats been sitting in the back of my mind. If push comes to shove, then Ill dump the Patriots and get another set of GSkills. *Edit:* Aww hell, Ive wasted some much time on this already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive just ordered another set of GSkills and Ill call it a day. Ill still prolly have to play with the MCH volts but hopefully, that will be it.


Update:
Now have 4 sticks of GSkills, MCH set to 1.4v and VDram set to 2.1v Running like a dream


----------



## alancsalt

Winner Sethy. Good to hear.


----------



## NoGuru

I know this is the EP45 section but a lot of old friends still read this thread and I wanted to show you my progress on AMD after two weeks of playing with it.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963270


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14679291*
> I know this is the EP45 section but a lot of old friends still read this thread and I wanted to show you my progress on AMD after two weeks of playing with it.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963270


You go Guru! Noice, very noice OC there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14678270*
> Winner Sethy. Good to hear.


Thanks alancsalt. Capt Hindsight would be proud


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;14679357*
> You go Guru! Noice, very noice OC there.


Thanks Sethy, could not done it without the help of my benchmarking team mates pouring LN2 and telling me when to hit F7 on CPU-Z as I was clocking the CPU VIA my laptop and could not see the screen


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14679385*
> Thanks Sethy, could not done it without the help of my benchmarking team mates pouring LN2 and telling me when to hit F7 on CPU-Z as I was clocking the CPU VIA my laptop and could not see the screen


Sounds all very tricky... It would have been a tad hard to do all that by yourself









Well done to all!

Addit: Thanks for the "tip"


----------



## grishkathefool

Holy crap guru!


----------



## Dilyn

What he does should be illegal.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Holy crap guru!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


What he does should be illegal.


It is in some states....oh you mean benching, yeah, thanks guys!


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## BradleyW




----------



## XtremeCuztoms

bump


----------



## alancsalt

Considering my ep45-ud3p was a bit erratic on memory control, i've bought another on fleabay and await delivery... won bid with $100...

While searching i found an ep45t-ud3p and q9550 for sale at a trading post.....very few of these listed on the bot, but a few ep45-extreme -

The ep45t-ud3p/q9550 is $375 with 4gb of generic ddr3 - is it worthwhile?


----------



## BradleyW

Where is Dennyb?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14834670*
> Considering my ep45-ud3p was a bit erratic on memory control, i've bought another on fleabay and await delivery... won bid with $100...
> 
> While searching i found an ep45t-ud3p and q9550 for sale at a trading post.....very few of these listed on the bot, but a few ep45-extreme -
> 
> The ep45t-ud3p/q9550 is $375 with 4gb of generic ddr3 - is it worthwhile?


ID think so, that's pretty expensive for what you get. The T is nice because you can run DDR3 but it does not handle it very well or efficient and the BIOS is not very good for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14834823*
> Where is Dennyb?


He pops in every once in a while.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14834926*
> ID think so, that's pretty expensive for what you get. The T is nice because you can run DDR3 but it does not handle it very well or efficient and the BIOS is not very good for it.
> 
> *He pops in every once in a while*.


I'm glad. Not seen him for many months now. Hello to you, NoGuru and dennyb of course plus good old Grishkathefool and very good friend ACHILEE5.
I remember the good old days of this thread. Elite 5.


----------



## dennyb

Hi Brad. good to see you sir. Yeah the good old days of UD3P family


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;14846522*
> Hi Brad. good to see you sir. Yeah the good old days of UD3P family


The best days of OCN IMO. Very glad to see you Dennyb. It's great to see you.


----------



## Dilyn

Then I happened along and spoiled all the fun


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14846671*
> Then I happened along and spoiled all the fun


Hey i remember you! Not seen you for a while either


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14846671*
> Then I happened along and spoiled all the fun


Hey Dilyn...you're still fun but your system specs seem a bit different now.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;14846729*
> Hey Dilyn...you're still fun but your system specs seem a bit different now.


I'm loving his new system


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14846712*
> Hey i remember you! Not seen you for a while either


It's been a long time since I last posted in here.
Although this is where a lot of my posts are, I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;14846729*
> Hey Dilyn...you're still fun but your system specs seem a bit different now.


Yay I'm still fun









I love my system. It's so awesome. You're just jelly








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14846763*
> I'm loving his new system


Everyone is


----------



## hogans

Hi all,

I am looking to upgrade from a Q9650 to i7.

I do alot of stuff with FSX which is processor dependent, what would be a good Motherboard, Processor and memory configuration.

I obviously want to do it as inexpensive as possible, I have a Mid Tower case so I am limited on Motherboard size.

Any suggestions appreciated,

Hogans.


----------



## NoGuru

I would do a 2500K or 2600K depending on budget.
The ASUS P8Z68 or Giga UD5 board of choice, depending on the features you want.
And just about any 1600 sticks of RAM, as RAM is really cheap now.


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14851162*
> I would do a 2500K or 2600K depending on budget.
> The ASUS P8Z68 or Giga UD5 board of choice, depending on the features you want.
> And just about any 1600 sticks of RAM, as RAM is really cheap now.


You think these would be good choices?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128513

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231429

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115071


----------



## alancsalt

you do realise the 2600 has very little oc potential compared to the 2600k.....?


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14864584*
> you do realise the 2600 has very little oc potential compared to the 2600k.....?


To be honest, I am really not up to date on the latest hardware...

I am looking for any good advice!

My main goal is to upgrade to a system that can handle FSX without any stuttering while making videos, my system just can't handle the processor demand...

Also, do you guy's think that a SSD with trim will make a big difference?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogans;14864714*
> To be honest, I am really not up to date on the latest hardware...
> 
> I am looking for any good advice!
> 
> My main goal is to upgrade to a system that can handle FSX without any stuttering while making videos, my system just can't handle the processor demand...
> 
> Also, do you guy's think that a SSD with trim will make a big difference?


Like Alan said, get the 2600K. You can have almost any of them running stable at 4.5 or higher in less then an hour in the BIOS.
The rest looks good but I would be real supprised if you ever come close to uning 16 Gigs or RAM. I realize RAM is cheap right now but the more you have in the system the more strain it puts on the system. 8 Gigs is usually more then anyone needs.

An SSD can make you say "Holy $hit, why did I wait so long to get one".
So yes, grab one if you can.


----------



## hogans

Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## Dilyn

Just a quick question here for you Guru: why UD5?


----------



## alancsalt

[Complete] Official Intel P67/Z68 Motherboard Comparison List & OC Results


----------



## grishkathefool

Good link, alan. But in general, this 1155 discussion is starting to hijack this historical thread.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Just a quick question here for you Guru: why UD5?


No real reason other then it's all most people need in a board. Of corse we all want a UD7 but are we really going to use all that power....maybe, but for most users the UD5 will take care of all there needs and OC just as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


[Complete] Official Intel P67/Z68 Motherboard Comparison List & OC Results 


Great list!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Good link, alan. But in general, this 1155 discussion is starting to hijack this historical thread.


True, but the true mark of greatness is not were we are now but were we intend to be in the future.


----------



## Dilyn

And the future is near!

Is a UD4 fine? The only difference I'm really seeing is in the VRMs. 
And I really do not want to have to get a new motherboard after I put together Sandy Goodness like I did with Nurglegasm -.-


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14873314*
> And the future is near!
> 
> Is a UD4 fine? The only difference I'm really seeing is in the VRMs.
> And I really do not want to have to get a new motherboard after I put together Sandy Goodness like I did with Nurglegasm -.-


Sure it will perform just as good, just get the best you can afford because the MOBO is going to be were all your features come from.


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;14872493*
> Good link, alan. But in general, this 1155 discussion is starting to hijack this historical thread.


That's my fault... I thought I would ask here, knowing that you guy's have a lot of knowledge and have helped me in the past.

Thanks to all for your input...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogans;14875537*
> That's my fault... I thought I would ask here, knowing that you guy's have a lot of knowledge and have helped me in the past.
> 
> Thanks to all for your input...


Any further questions, feel free to post at the Official i7 950 Overclockers Club Noguru posts there too....


----------



## hogans

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Any further questions, feel free to post at the Official i7 950 Overclockers Club Noguru posts there too....


Thanks for that link, much appreciated...


----------



## grishkathefool

Or message us. I just don't want to see anyone get slapped. To be honest, we don't mind talking about what ever in here. Just don't tell the world.


----------



## Cotton

Some of us still lurk...

-hogans
If you need any help with 1155 feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## hogans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;14883532*
> Or message us. I just don't want to see anyone get slapped. To be honest, we don't mind talking about what ever in here. Just don't tell the world.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;14885196*
> Some of us still lurk...
> 
> -hogans
> If you need any help with 1155 feel free to shoot me a PM.


Thanks guy's, I will....


----------



## Rowey

Think i might be selling my UD3P setup already


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14887945*
> Think i might be selling my UD3P setup already


Going Sandy?


----------



## alancsalt

Hopefully Rowey, thats to upgrade.....









I got the EP45-UD3LR out to see how it compared to my erratic EP45-UD3P with my E8400 chip, and it could not reach the 4846.1MHz of the UD3P. I could only get 4658.12 MHz out of the UD3LR tonight.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14887975*
> Going Sandy?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14887998*
> Hopefully Rowey, thats to upgrade.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the EP45-UD3LR out to see how it compared to my erratic EP45-UD3P with my E8400 chip, and it could not reach the 4846.1MHz of the UD3P. I could only get 4658.12 MHz out of the UD3LR tonight.


Yep selling up, getting a 2500k! really excited!









However, i think i might keep my UD3P... not sure yet. What do you think?


----------



## alancsalt

Personally, I think they are one of the classic overclocking motherboards, like the Asus Commando. If there was an Overclocking Mobo Hall of Fame, the EP45-UD3P would be up there.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1992715 EP45-UD3LR at 543.21MHz FSB


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14888355*
> Personally, I think they are one of the classic overclocking motherboards, like the Asus Commando. If there was an Overclocking Mobo Hall of Fame, the EP45-UD3P would be up there.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1992715 EP45-UD3LR at 543.21MHz FSB


Yeah still have mine, and probbly will frame it and put it on the wall, not really but you get the "picture"









Alan, I think you have speedstep enabled because that validation showed 3.2 MHz.


----------



## Rowey

Is my UD3P really only worth Â£60?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey;14890280*
> Is my UD3P really only worth £60?


That's only about $80 USD so I would say no. In the marketplace here on OCN you could get about $130 for a UD3P and maybe $200 on Ebay.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rowey*


Is my UD3P really only worth Â£60?










I got about Â£100 for my UD3P on ebay. About 4-5 weeks ago.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

UD3P Rev 1.0 incoming in 2 days...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


UD3P Rev 1.0 incoming in 2 days...










What chips you have planned?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14891068*
> What chips you have planned?


E3300, E5200, E8400, E8500, Q6600 & IDK


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


E3300, E5200, E8400, E8500, Q6600 & IDK


----------



## Cotton

Cuztoms, what did you do to your MIVE? I saw that post


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


Cuztoms, what did you do to your MIVE? I saw that post


idk really. removed my killer 2600k to sell... the second i removed the chip i put socket cover on it and set the board and tray up on the shelf. so i bought a bnib 2500k and went to install and post code was F2. removed battery for awhile and post code went to 60 then F2. the Q led's were lite up on DRAM.
removed the 2500k and 1 pin was missing and 1 looks as if the tip of it was burnt...

I contacted a few people that are close with the ROG line-up and asked if there was a way i could just pay for the socket to be replaced... awaiting replies.


----------



## Cotton

Did you ln2 that chip?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


Did you ln2 that chip?


yup at the August Ice Event @ Microcenter.
Ran a modded HD 4890 and did some 3D01 action.
Chip was running ~ 5.4ish with 1.65vcore. Sold the chip to Miahallen and he has it running on H2O right now around 5.5ghz.


----------



## Cotton

Nice, I wonder if the temps made the pins brittle.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

possible... but idk.
cpu temps were between -65c to -158c


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yeah still have mine, and probbly will frame it and put it on the wall, not really but you get the "picture"









Alan, I think you have speedstep enabled because that validation showed 3.2 MHz.










It was an fsb run NoGuru









poor old UD3LR - big gaps in bios choices even if the adjustment is there...


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14891131*
> E3300, E5200, E8400, *E8500*, Q6600 & IDK


That one should be interesting.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14891131*
> E3300, E5200, E8400, E8500, Q6600 & IDK


Great. Just when I thought I wasn't going to have to update the 1GHz Club for a while...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14895527*
> Great. Just when I thought I wasn't going to have to update the 1GHz Club for a while...












actually... going to get a new 2600k tomorrow and a new board.
plus i got a few amd chips still...

just not sure if i wanna keep the P5K Premium Black Pearl or not. might sell it.


----------



## Dilyn

I will be hopefully getting a rather large pay check soon, so I should have almost all of Sandy Goodness by mid September!
I'll be getting the rest on my birthday and finishing it up on Christmas.
I'd finish it sooner, but I'm saving all my money from October-May (sans phone bill money and birthday/anniversary/Christmas expenses) for my trip in June


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


It was an fsb run NoGuru









poor old UD3LR - big gaps in bios choices even if the adjustment is there...


Doh! I should have spotted that. Looks good, get her cold and she might hit 600+


----------



## alancsalt

Had 565MHz on the UD3P with same chip...got another UD3P incoming, maybe today...should give the UD3LR to some charity case....It computes, but not competes

EDIT: Well some days do not compute. Got a UD3P Rev. 1.6 and with the same E8400 as in my sig just could not get past 4714.53 MHz

Better than the UD3LR at 4658.12 MHz, but not as good as the UD3P Rev 1.1 at 4846.1MHz

Either did not find the sweet spot, or the E8400 is not as good as she was...I'm thinking.


----------



## Kristof

Hi,

I am back again...

So, I just had my memory RMA'ed for the THIRD TIME!!! I am on my 4th set...

Apparently corsair's Ram Guy is telling me that 1066mhz memory is flaky with my board.... So what the hell does he want me to do...buy a whole new motherboard, cpu, and memory???

I just dont know what to do...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kristof*


Hi,

I am back again...

So, I just had my memory RMA'ed for the THIRD TIME!!! I am on my 4th set...

Apparently corsair's Ram Guy is telling me that 1066mhz memory is flaky with my board.... So what the hell does he want me to do...buy a whole new motherboard, cpu, and memory???

I just dont know what to do...


that sucks to hear...
these boards work the best with the G.Skill's.
the PK series one's seem to work well. I've had luck with Patriots and OCZ's as well... Team Xtreem's work too... Mushkin's work well too... I don't recall hearing an issue with Corsair's but anything's possible.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristof;14922546*
> 
> I just dont know what to do...


Get some different RAM. XC just said a bunch of good brands with this board.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristof;14922546*
> Hi,
> 
> I am back again...
> 
> So, I just had my memory RMA'ed for the THIRD TIME!!! I am on my 4th set...
> 
> Apparently corsair's Ram Guy is telling me that 1066mhz memory is flaky with my board.... So what the hell does he want me to do...buy a whole new motherboard, cpu, and memory???
> 
> I just dont know what to do...


New RAM? Easier than a full system upgrade.


----------



## Kristof

Yes, I know should buy new ram. But with that money I could buy DDR3 memory for a new setup...

I dont want to spend money on my old setup, its just that the Corsair memory modules should not fail...but they do. I am currently working with them to figure something out.


----------



## Dilyn

Memory modules in general should not fail.

Justifying not purchasing RAM to make your current rig work because that money could be spent on RAM for a rig you don't have yet makes no sense









I would suggest getting new RAM. It'll be maybe $70. Well worth it, IMO.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristof;14935164*
> Yes, I know should buy new ram. But with that money I could buy DDR3 memory for a new setup...
> 
> I dont want to spend money on my old setup, its just that the Corsair memory modules should not fail...but they do. I am currently working with them to figure something out.


4GB's of decent DDR2 can be found for 50 bux or less most of the time.
I'd much rather drop 50 bux on some decent ram then to drop 1000 bux on a new setup right now at this point in time since Bulldozer, SB-E and X79 are so close to coming out.


----------



## fineyoung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristof;14922546*
> Hi,
> 
> I am back again...
> 
> So, I just had my memory RMA'ed for the THIRD TIME!!! I am on my 4th set...
> 
> Apparently corsair's Ram Guy is telling me that 1066mhz memory is flaky with my board.... So what the hell does he want me to do...buy a whole new motherboard, cpu, and memory???
> 
> I just dont know what to do...










maybe this what happened to me. I had to RMA my TWINX2 PC8500 as well. Darn that is sad.

I've just bought 2 more modules to have a more comfortable experience in BF3.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I'm on my 5th UD3P/R/L
and have never used anything other then:
G.Skill
Crucial Ballistix 
Mushkin
Team Xtreem
Kingston Hyper X

and they all have worked and worked well....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


I'm on my 5th UD3P/R/L
and have never used anything other then:
G.Skill
Crucial Ballistix 
Mushkin
Team Xtreem
Kingston Hyper X

and they all have worked and worked well....


Five of them. Just wondering if this is due to failures, or if it's the quest for better overclocks?

If it's failures, is it condensation issues from extreme cooling, or is there some part of the board that dies?

I've used three boards myself, mainly looking for a good one, but one had memory control issues..


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

never had a bad one... just that i get bored easy. i have another 775 board that works well for certain things that these boards dont do well on, i just wanted to grab another UD3P and rip apart some dual cores for a few months..


----------



## Dilyn

Gets bored with 775 board.
Buys exact same board again, five times.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

3 times to buy and resell for profit... im no dummy..


----------



## NoGuru

Lmao


----------



## Dilyn

I'm sorry I doubted you herr Xtreme *bows*


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, playing the market...


----------



## NoGuru

I know when I sold one of mine on Ebay, bought it for probably $100 and sold it for $250 I think.


----------



## alancsalt

Well i just got one for $101 on fleabay because the vendor misdescribed it as a UD3. Usually they bring over $120 here it seems...anyway i knew what the two graphics slots meant....... not UD3


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I'll prolly keep this one for awhile and sell my P5K Premium BlackPearl.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14943556*
> I know when I sold one of mine on Ebay, bought it for probably $100 and sold it for $250 I think.


Seriously? Must keep that in mind for next year. That might cover the cost of an Ivy board.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;14951143*
> Seriously? Must keep that in mind for next year. That might cover the cost of an Ivy board.


Prices have gone down a lot but you can still get some decent $$$ if you market it right.


----------



## RickyOG90

hey guys, I got a GA-EP45-UD3P motherboard because I wanted to overclock my Q9550 more than my GA-EP43-UD3L. And I was wondering what the ideal BIOS voltage would be for my Q9550 E0 running at 3.706GHz (436 x 8.5). I currently have my Vcore I think at 1.2625V in the BIOS and in CPU-z it states its at 1.232V


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickyOG90;15056495*
> hey guys, I got a GA-EP45-UD3P motherboard because I wanted to overclock my Q9550 more than my GA-EP43-UD3L. And I was wondering what the ideal BIOS voltage would be for my Q9550 E0 running at 3.706GHz (436 x 8.5). I currently have my Vcore I think at 1.2625V in the BIOS and in CPU-z it states its at 1.232V


There is no ideal voltage, there is only the amount your chip wants.
You just have to test to see how much it will take. Might not take any, or it might take 1.40 but I would take it to at least 4 GHz just for the time you have to put in.


----------



## GOTFrog

Well my board died again. I guess now is the time to upgrade. 3 memory slots dead seams that is always what happpens to me. Thid is my third board dieing.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog;15061206*
> Well my board died again. I guess now is the time to upgrade. 3 memory slots dead seams that is always what happpens to me. Thid is my third board dieing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Bummer man, but an upgrade is always nice.

Good to see you frog.


----------



## RickyOG90

hey guys, I'm just wondering what my settings should be for my setup to get to 4.1ghz. Can that speed be attained on a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus? If you need to know my system setup its all under my system setup.
or here:
Q9550 E0
GA-EP45-UD3P rev 1.6 FE
(4 X 2GB) Kingston Hyperx T1 ddr2 1066MHz
cm hyper 212 plus with one fan for now.


----------



## 2thAche

Here is my set for 506FSB (aggressive, with Q9550)

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/415077-gigabyte-ep45-ud3-series-owners-guide-1933.html#post13061585

And a more conservative 480FSB with a Q8400

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/415077-gigabyte-ep45-ud3-series-owners-guide-1933.html#post13061781

An H212+ may not cut it for 4.0+. I have my CPU and NB under water, and the CPU still gets up in temp during stress testing.

Also, 4 sticks of memory is going to be a challenge. I'd start with 2, then get some help form the 4-stick people in this thread.


----------



## RickyOG90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche;15072318*
> Here is my set for 506FSB (aggressive, with Q9550)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/415077-gigabyte-ep45-ud3-series-owners-guide-1933.html#post13061585
> 
> And a more conservative 480FSB with a Q8400
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/415077-gigabyte-ep45-ud3-series-owners-guide-1933.html#post13061781
> 
> An H212+ may not cut it for 4.0+. I have my CPU and NB under water, and the CPU still gets up in temp during stress testing.
> 
> Also, 4 sticks of memory is going to be a challenge. I'd start with 2, then get some help form the 4-stick people in this thread.


oh ok, well as a heads up with just one fan on my hyper 212 plus, at 3.7ghz I idle at 40C and peak at about 57C. I am going to replace that one fan and put 2 fans on that have a top speed of 2000RPM and pulling I think 69CFM. So I will try to get my cpu at 4.0GHz and see how it runs with prime95

And how come my RAM would cause any problems? if heating issues, then I dont mind about that because I got a RAM cooler on it. But I dont plan on removing my ram and bringing me back down to 4gb of RAM because I typically run through that very easily in windows 7 ultimate


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickyOG90;15072449*
> oh ok, well as a heads up with just one fan on my hyper 212 plus, at 3.7ghz I idle at 40C and peak at about 57C. I am going to replace that one fan and put 2 fans on that have a top speed of 2000RPM and pulling I think 69CFM. So I will try to get my cpu at 4.0GHz and see how it runs with prime95
> 
> And how come my RAM would cause any problems? if heating issues, then I dont mind about that because I got a RAM cooler on it. But I dont plan on removing my ram and bringing me back down to 4gb of RAM because I typically run through that very easily in windows 7 ultimate


"How come"? Because it is more work for your nb/mch to handle that many sticks and it can limit your overclock a little.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickyOG90;15072449*
> oh ok, well as a heads up with just one fan on my hyper 212 plus, at 3.7ghz I idle at 40C and peak at about 57C. I am going to replace that one fan and put 2 fans on that have a top speed of 2000RPM and pulling I think 69CFM. So I will try to get my cpu at 4.0GHz and see how it runs with prime95
> 
> And how come my RAM would cause any problems? if heating issues, then I dont mind about that because I got a RAM cooler on it. But I dont plan on removing my ram and bringing me back down to 4gb of RAM because I typically run through that very easily in windows 7 ultimate


Intel 775 platform has never liked overclocking with 4 sticks in dual-channel. Usually takes more MCH core voltage and tweaking, or settling for lower clocks. Best overclocking scenario is always 2 sticks with intel 775 boards.


----------



## aaronayc86

Ok so just starting to learn about my ep45ud3r. Im wondering if i can use ddr3 ram on it. Im currently using 4 gb of ddr2 800 ram but i want to upgrade. Also ddr3 ram seems a lot more budget friendly than ddr2 ram for 4 gb right now. So i know my board is only to ddr2 +1366, but can i get a ddr3 (e.g. G skills ) and just lower the speed of it? Will it run?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronayc86*


Ok so just starting to learn about my ep45ud3r. Im wondering if i can use ddr3 ram on it. Im currently using 4 gb of ddr2 800 ram but i want to upgrade. Also ddr3 ram seems a lot more budget friendly than ddr2 ram for 4 gb right now. So i know my board is only to ddr2 +1366, but can i get a ddr3 (e.g. G skills ) and just lower the speed of it? Will it run?


 Nope, a board can only run one or the other, not both.


----------



## aaronayc86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nope, a board can only run one or the other, not both.


Oh icic thanx. What would be a good set of ddr2 ram for my mobo and a q6600 to overclock? 800 or 1066?


----------



## alancsalt

1066 or better if you can find them now. Check the for sale section of this site....?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronayc86*


Oh icic thanx. What would be a good set of ddr2 ram for my mobo and a q6600 to overclock? 800 or 1066?


Like Alan said 1066 for sure.
I have two sets of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231144
If your interested, shoot me a PM with an offer and I might sell them.


----------



## fineyoung

Hello all, just to say that I still get more from that though Q9400. Going from 3.7 to 3.92 was only what was missing for having my gpu working at 100% in BC3. Adjusting PLL and LLC is required here


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fineyoung*


Hello all, just to say that I still get more from that though Q9400. Going from 3.7 to 3.92 was only what was missing for having my gpu working at 100% in BC3. Adjusting PLL and LLC is required here


I going to go out on a limb here and saying French is your primary language.


----------



## fineyoung

Yup


----------



## Dilyn

"a limb" 
Exaggeration


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fineyoung;15234287*
> Yup


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;15235956*
> "a limb"
> Exaggeration


Yeah, basicly what I was getting at was I have no idea what you said in your post.


----------



## grishkathefool

He said that the bump from 3.7 to 3.92 released his bottleneck and that he had to adjust his PLL and turn on or off his LLC. I don't see how such a minor bump would make a difference though.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;15245788*
> He said that the bump from 3.7 to 3.92 released his bottleneck and that he had to adjust his PLL and turn on or off his LLC. I don't see how such a minor bump would make a difference though.


Ahh, thank you Grish the translator.







Yeah I guess it can but your talking about an almost unnoticeable difference.


----------



## Arrowslinger

Have not been in in awhile still loving my setup though









Could I use a memory upgrade?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger;15247327*
> Have not been in in awhile still loving my setup though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I use a memory upgrade?


Depends on what you do with the RIG. I find 6 Gigs to be just enough for what I am doing. If your talking speed, I doubt you will see much of an improvement on the EP45 chipset.


----------



## Dilyn

What Guru said. 4 gigs is pretty much fine for every day normal usage. If you are noticing that you use a TON of RAM, definitely get some more. But you don't necessarily need 8 gigs.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


Have not been in in awhile still loving my setup though









Could I use a memory upgrade?


You could use a 1000MHz upgrade. What's going on there?


----------



## Dilyn

Methinks it may now be time to retire this 775 rig...
Be back in a couple hours


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Methinks it may now be time to retire this 775 rig...
Be back in a couple hours










No, not Nurglegasm, nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## hogans

Hi guy's,

Noguru,

I really hate to post this here, but am really in need of help with this new Gigabyte board and bios....

I have it running at 50 x 10 = 5.0 GHz. @ 1.50v in bios, not sure what the actual voltage is? For some reason, even the latest version of CPUZ shows the voltage a 1.080 all of the time.

I am in hopes that you can look at my bios screens and possibly give some of your great expertise...

I am really at a loss here.

Thanks again,

Hogans.


----------



## NoGuru

Under the Advance core features, there should be your speedstep and C1E settings.
That is most likely the culprit. If not, is it steady and have you checked the vcore in anything else like HWMonitor or ET6?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15255056*
> No, not Nurglegasm, nooooooooooooooooo!


Sandy Goodness > Nurglegasm

If only I could get it to work...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;15266287*
> Sandy Goodness > Nurglegasm
> 
> If only I could get it to work...


z68xp-ud4.
make sure ur on the latest bios.
if not there is a reboot loop. once updated it does a strange cycle of 3-5 loops then starts. trust me, i just sold the same board a few weeks ago. solid board otherwise... love the all black look too.


----------



## Dilyn

Love the all black








Updated to F4. There was F5B, but I don't really feel like testing lady luck right now with a beta BIOS.

In another news...
PC! y u no boot when RAID is in jMicron ports


----------



## PersianOverClocker

today I check Gigabyte website .last 2 bios are FD and FFB .
FFB is beta .
please tell me which one is better for stable overclocking ?I have E6850

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/pro...?pid=3137#bios


----------



## NoGuru

Just go with the latest, probably just support for 3 TB HDD's or something not performance related.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PersianOverClocker*


today I check Gigabyte website .last 2 bios are FD and FFB .
FFB is beta .
please tell me which one is better for stable overclocking ?I have E6850

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/pro...?pid=3137#bios


If you currently have F8 bios (as in your sig) your board should be rev. 1.0 or rev. 1.1 and latest is F10. (F9 - Improve ITE8718 I/O chip compatibility F10 - Enhanced Memory capability)

If you do have rev. 1.6 then FD is last final bios (Fix DES version error) and FFb is last beta bios on Gigabyte site.

Tweaktown Gigabyte Beta Bios thread lists an F11b for 1.0 and 1.1 revision boards....


----------



## deafboy

So I have a new, really weird issue.

So tonight I reseated the heatsink and installed some new fans in the case. Go to turn it on, no splash screen (although it is enabled in the BIOS), it posts, hangs, gets to Windows Recovery screen, won't take any kind of input (wireless, USB, PS/2).

I've checked all the power connections. I've tried booting it with just the SSD and one stick of RAM, I've reset the BIOS, I have tried pretty much everything I can think of aside from completely taking it apart and reassembling everything (but I will do that this weekend if I can't figure out what the issue is).

I'm just at a complete loss. Now all it does it beep and continually restart. 10 beeps at a moderate pace then restart and repeat.

I'm just not sure what could have happened.


----------



## alancsalt

Award bios codes are customised by the individual manufacturers that use them.

The most common descriptor is:

Quote:



Award BIOS beep codes
Award uses the least of any of the BIOS manufactures just two codes, they prefer to display a message on the screen to state the error. The only time you will get any beeps is if the video cards fails or you have a RAM problem.


but Gigabyte say:

Quote:



Award BIOS Beep Codes
1 short: System boots successfully
2 short: CMOS setting error
1 long 1 short: DRAM or M/B error
1 long 2 short: Monitor or display card error
1 long 3 short: Keyboard error
1 long 9 short: BIOS ROM error
Continuous long beeps: DRAM error
Continuous short beeps: Power error


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deafboy*


So I have a new, really weird issue.

So tonight I reseated the heatsink and installed some new fans in the case. Go to turn it on, no splash screen (although it is enabled in the BIOS), it posts, hangs, gets to Windows Recovery screen, won't take any kind of input (wireless, USB, PS/2).

I've checked all the power connections. I've tried booting it with just the SSD and one stick of RAM, I've reset the BIOS, I have tried pretty much everything I can think of aside from completely taking it apart and reassembling everything (but I will do that this weekend if I can't figure out what the issue is).

I'm just at a complete loss. Now all it does it beep and continually restart. 10 beeps at a moderate pace then restart and repeat.

I'm just not sure what could have happened.











Taking it out of the case and booting the MOBO on a box would help a lot.

Can you try different RAM altogether?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Award bios codes are customised by the individual manufacturers that use them.

The most common descriptor is:

but Gigabyte say:


Awesome, thank you! I was wondering what the beep code was. I lost my manuals in the move









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Taking it out of the case and booting the MOBO on a box would help a lot.

Can you try different RAM altogether?


I have different everything if need be to test (mobo, case, PSU, memory, CPU, GPU, hard drives, etc)


----------



## Triglet

No issues with Crossfiring the modern cards (6950's, etc) on this board is there? Been searching around and can't find any info as my system is "old".







I don't expect there to be, but figured I'd ask here before shelling out the cash.

Thanks guys -- this thread is like the energizer bunny!


----------



## Dilyn

Crossfire?
You'll be good to go mate


----------



## DM77uk

Hi everyone. Been reading this thread for awhile now, after buying a ep45 ud3p a month or so ago. I was wondering if somebody could point me in the right direction for overclock settings for a QX9650. I have done moderate overclocks in the past, but on the whole I am pretty new to the world of overclocking. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DM77uk;15327380*
> Hi everyone. Been reading this thread for awhile now, after buying a ep45 ud3p a month or so ago. I was wondering if somebody could point me in the right direction for overclock settings for a QX9650. I have done moderate overclocks in the past, but on the whole I am pretty new to the world of overclocking. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


for overclocking on this board.......... the best place to look is..
Here

Next best thing to do is post a M.I.T. of your setting here so some of the regulars can help.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/intel-motherboards/142764d1266846158-setting-up-voltage-terms-ep45-ud3-m.i.t.-template-1.xls


----------



## DM77uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;15327422*
> for overclocking on this board.......... the best place to look is..
> Here
> 
> Next best thing to do is post a M.I.T. of your setting here so some of the regulars can help.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/intel-motherboards/142764d1266846158-setting-up-voltage-terms-ep45-ud3-m.i.t.-template-1.xls


Much appreciated. I will have a look through the thread you posted and also collate my M.I.T settings and I will post back later on. Thanks for the help mate.


----------



## alancsalt

My idea of Sunday night amusement....was given a couple of Socket 775 chips that the UD3P can only dish out 1.4vcore to. One was previously in a 915 board and the other in an asrock vista dual, so have had a gentle life I'd assume.

My single 1GB stick of OCZ PC2-9600 died between tests. The mobo made that same noise deafboy had until I changed ram.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049386

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049256


----------



## DM77uk

Hi.

I have just managed to get my overclock up to 4ghz, but I am a little worried about temps, as under load I am low 80c on all cores. I ran prime 95 for about 15 mins, then quit, as I wasn't sure about those temps. I have underclocked my ram down to 667mhz as I was told that p45 chipsets don't play well on overclocks with all 4 slots in use. do these temps seem right and should I continue longer with prime 95? or did I do right to stop?

here is my M.I.T :

CPU = QX9650
Motherboard = GIGABYTE EP45-ud3lP 
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = Corsair XMS2 DHX PC2-6400 4GB Kit(Underclocked to 667mhz due to 4x1gb stick)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 12x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:+0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00GHZ(333x12)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:333
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:101

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00b
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: (800 - 667) underclocked due to using 4x1gb sticks
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:3 auto
tWTR.................................:3 auto
tWR..................................:6 auto
tRFC.................................:42 auto
tRTP.................................:3 auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:0 auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:8 auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:9 auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:enabled
CPU Vcore............................:1.4
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.2 auto
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.5 auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:0.76 auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.2 manual
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:0.76 auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:0.900 auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:1.500 auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........:1.2 manual

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.1 manual
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:auto


----------



## crashdummy35

Hey guys. Been a while since I posted here I know, just haven't done much to my tiny rig...

I was wondering about the fan headers max safe w/amperage output on these boards and my searches found answers that were all over the place. So, here's what G says about the UD boards--I'm assuming all of them--fan headers:

Quote:



From : crashdummy35
Sent : 10/14/2011 14:54
Question : I want to ask about the cpu_fan header on my motherboard. I want to know if the fan header on my motherboard can handle 2 Yate Loon fans chained together off of a Y-Splitter plugged into the cpu_fan header. I've checked both of my manuals and read the data sheet for my motherboard but it does not provide this information. Any help you could give me here would be greatly appreciated. Here are the specifications for the fans:

Yate Loon
Model: D12SH-12
Dimensions: 120x120x25mm
Rated Voltage: 12 Volts
Operation Voltage: 6.5~13.8 Volts
Input current: 0.30 Amp Max
Operation temperature: -10 to +65 C
Storage temperature: -40 to +70 C
RPM: 2200 +/- 10%
CFM: 88
dB: 40

* Also, if it is possible to run the fans together off of the cpu_fan header, should I set my fan control to "VOLTAGE" in my BIOS? I usually disable Smart Fan control and allow my cpu fans to run full speed to accommodate the extra heat my overclocks produce.

Thank you very kindly for your time.

__________________________________________

Answer : Dear customer,

Each fan header on mother board support 12v DC up to 2.5 amps, as good as Y splitter fans total amp are no over 2.5 should be ok to connect to mother board fan header.

Best regards,

Gigabyte technical support team.


Just thought I'd share this with you guys.


----------



## cr1

I went to download the FE bios for v1.6, and it's gone-

What did they do with it?


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/15275205-post20408.html

Most recent is FFb. Otherwise it's FD on Gigabyte site. Not sure why it was taken down but here it is, attached.


----------



## cr1

Thanks!


----------



## SubSkip

I just updated mine yesterday using @Bios. Got the FE build.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SubSkip*


I just updated mine yesterday using @Bios. Got the FE build.










It's still working?

I have flashed some newer boards VIA Windows but anything 775 and before, no way.


----------



## SubSkip

Still a noob, but yeah, FE shows up in CPUID and boot screen.

On another note, my Q9550 and Hyper 212 are shipping today.









/cheer


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SubSkip*


Still a noob, but yeah, FE shows up in CPUID and boot screen.

On another note, my Q9550 and Hyper 212 are shipping today.









/cheer


Nice, now your GPU won't be bottle necked, if you plan on OC'ing.


----------



## SubSkip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;15396073*
> Nice, now your GPU won't be bottle necked, if you plan on OC'ing.


Already researching!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubSkip;15398243*
> Already researching!


The first post has a lot of good info, and anything you don't understand just ask. Should be able to get a least 4 GHz.


----------



## Mikecdm

USB3P is no slouch either


----------



## NoGuru

Dat is some nice FSB Mike!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;15399603*
> USB3P is no slouch either


Wow. Nice fsb oc, there.


----------



## alancsalt

How much does the DDR3 part of the EP45T help with that, or doesn't it? Just curious.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


How much does the DDR3 part of the EP45T help with that, or doesn't it? Just curious.










I haven't really gotten to the ram yet. I've only messed with the board on two separate occasions. First day, within a few hours I was able to do 650fsb. The only downside was that I had to keep dropping the memory divider. The second day I was able to boot at 645fsb and was able to run 1600 on the ram.

So far, DDR3 has only helped not having to worry about the limitations of DDR2. Efficiency might be worse sense it's running 1300 8-8-8.


----------



## DM77uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DM77uk*


Hi.

I have just managed to get my overclock up to 4ghz, but I am a little worried about temps, as under load I am low 80c on all cores. I ran prime 95 for about 15 mins, then quit, as I wasn't sure about those temps. I have underclocked my ram down to 667mhz as I was told that p45 chipsets don't play well on overclocks with all 4 slots in use. do these temps seem right and should I continue longer with prime 95? or did I do right to stop?

here is my M.I.T :

CPU = QX9650
Motherboard = GIGABYTE EP45-ud3lP 
BIOS Version = FD
Ram = Corsair XMS2 DHX PC2-6400 4GB Kit(Underclocked to 667mhz due to 4x1gb stick)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 12x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:+0.0
CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00GHZ(333x12)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:333
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:101

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard 
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00b
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: (800 - 667) underclocked due to using 4x1gb sticks
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................:5
tRCD ................................:5
tRP..................................:5
tRAS.................................:18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................:3 auto
tWTR.................................:3 auto
tWR..................................:6 auto
tRFC.................................:42 auto
tRTP.................................:3 auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:0 auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:8 auto
Channel B
Static tRead Value...................:9 auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:enabled
CPU Vcore............................:1.4
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.2 auto
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.5 auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:0.76 auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.2 manual
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:0.76 auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:0.900 auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:1.500 auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........:1.2 manual

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.1 manual
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:auto


Can any of you fine chaps have a look at this for me please. Still really struggling with the high temps. I have re-seated the HSF, reapplied TIM, but temps still touching around 80c across all four cores. As I explained, I only ran in prime95 for 15 minutes, due to concern around the temps. I want to be able to run at 4ghz 24/7, but would not feel comfortable with the temps as they are currently. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DM77uk;15404849*
> Can any of you fine chaps have a look at this for me please. Still really struggling with the high temps. I have re-seated the HSF, reapplied TIM, but temps still touching around 80c across all four cores. As I explained, I only ran in prime95 for 15 minutes, due to concern around the temps. I want to be able to run at 4ghz 24/7, but would not feel comfortable with the temps as they are currently. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated.


Well, you could manually set the volts, that will reduce temps. You could change the FSB instead of the multi.
What have you tried?


----------



## alancsalt

Also:
In 15 minutes of Prime you will have already achieved your highest temperatures.
What is your ambient temperature when you hit 80C?


----------



## marsey99

dude why is your trd different on either chan?

set them both to 10 for now and you wont need to worry about it till you're up around 450/475 fsb.

have you modded your true any?

only i lapped my heatsink and ihs as neither was flat and it took **** loads off my load temps with this pressure mod i have done on the mount


----------



## DM77uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;15406634*
> dude why is your trd different on either chan?
> 
> set them both to 10 for now and you wont need to worry about it till you're up around 450/475 fsb.
> 
> have you modded your true any?
> 
> only i lapped my heatsink and ihs as neither was flat and it took **** loads off my load temps with this pressure mod i have done on the mount


good spot mate, and no idea why the trd is set different on either channel.I set both to auto, but will change both to 10 now. Not modded my TRUE as yet, but thinking it may need lapping, as you did.

Guru3d : I will try some different multipliers, and set the volts manually then try some more testing.

Thanks for the help fellas, much appreciated.


----------



## DM77uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15406395*
> Also:
> In 15 minutes of Prime you will have already achieved your highest temperatures.
> What is your ambient temperature when you hit 80C?


Hi mate. ambient temp is around 28C.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DM77uk;15408728*
> Hi mate. ambient temp is around 28C.


Try this on your TRUE also, washer mod. Just type TRUE washer mod in the search box up there and a few threads should appear detailing it. It's supposed to really help because of the added pressure it applies.


----------



## DJ4g63t

I'm with NoGuru lower the multi and up the fsb and I'm sure you would be able to lower the vcore and that should bring your temps down. 80C in p95 seems really high to me even with your high ambient temps. I'd hate to see what IBT would do.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DM77uk*


Hi mate. ambient temp is around 28C.


CPU temps rise degree for degree with ambient, and 28C is on the high side for ambient. Computers like cool weather and air conditioned rooms.

I think setting trd manually for both at 10 is probably better than auto.

Lapping, washer mod, matching push/pull fans, and more powerful fans, all can help a little...and then there is water cooling. The XSPC RX kits are quite good value, and can knock 10c of cpu temps....


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15411716*
> The XSPC RX kits are quite good value, and can knock 10c of cpu temps....


Those kits are great but if he's afraid of a custom water loop I've been reading a lot of good things about the Corsair H100 lately.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DM77uk*


Can any of you fine chaps have a look at this for me please. Still really struggling with the high temps. I have re-seated the HSF, reapplied TIM, but temps still touching around 80c across all four cores. As I explained, I only ran in prime95 for 15 minutes, due to concern around the temps. I want to be able to run at 4ghz 24/7, but would not feel comfortable with the temps as they are currently. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated.


With an ambient of 28c I don't see you going past past 4.2Ghz even with fine tuning your voltages. 
Also, keep in mind that your CPU has a Tcase of only 64C whereas mine (for example) has a Tcase of 71C. 80C on your CPU is getting a wee bit close to the danger zone.

Start off by manually setting all voltages on their default values, set FSB to 400Mhz, multi to 10 and a vcore of 1.35v in bios. MCH + .1v rams at 1:1 ratio with everything on default but manually set the voltage to 1.9v. 
Test with prime and see whats what. If it fails increase Vcore if temps are reasonable. If it still fails decrease vcore to previous value and increase CPU term +0.1.


----------



## DM77uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15411716*
> CPU temps rise degree for degree with ambient, and 28C is on the high side for ambient. Computers like cool weather and air conditioned rooms.
> 
> I think setting trd manually for both at 10 is probably better than auto.
> 
> Lapping, washer mod, matching push/pull fans, and more powerful fans, all can help a little...and then there is water cooling. The XSPC RX kits are quite good value, and can knock 10c of cpu temps....


Been looking at moving to water cooling but my case is not the best when it comes to space available. I'm more than likely going to be upgrading to a Obsidian D800 case within the next couple of months, and then will looker at a water cooled solution
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t;15410445*
> I'm with NoGuru lower the multi and up the fsb and I'm sure you would be able to lower the vcore and that should bring your temps down. 80C in p95 seems really high to me even with your high ambient temps. I'd hate to see what IBT would do.


yeah I too think that the temps are on the high side, even with my ambient temps being high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t;15411920*
> Those kits are great but if he's afraid of a custom water loop I've been reading a lot of good things about the Corsair H100 lately.


I had a look at one of those H100's but I would have no chance fitting one in my Antec 900, will be an option though once I get my new case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick;15411924*
> With an ambient of 28c I don't see you going past past 4.2Ghz even with fine tuning your voltages.
> Also, keep in mind that your CPU has a Tcase of only 64C whereas mine (for example) has a Tcase of 71C. 80C on your CPU is getting a wee bit close to the danger zone.
> 
> Start off by manually setting all voltages on their default values, set FSB to 400Mhz, multi to 10 and a vcore of 1.35v in bios. MCH + .1v rams at 1:1 ratio with everything on default but manually set the voltage to 1.9v.
> Test with prime and see whats what. If it fails increase Vcore if temps are reasonable. If it still fails decrease vcore to previous value and increase CPU term +0.1.


I would be more than happy to be able to overclock at 4ghz 24/7 but with some lower temps. Thanks for the help everyone, plenty of things for me to go away and test/ think about. I will spend some time today trying the suggested settings, and then will run another stress test and post back. thanks again chaps, much appreciated.


----------



## DM77uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35;15409602*
> Try this on your TRUE also, washer mod. Just type TRUE washer mod in the search box up there and a few threads should appear detailing it. It's supposed to really help because of the added pressure it applies.


thanks for the information mate, I will have a look at this on the forums.


----------



## cr1

My UD3P has been the most reliable mobo I've ever owned, but I'm moving onto Sandy Bridge-

As much as I hate to part with it, if anyone is interested in it, feel free to pm me (with RAM and CPU)-


----------



## DM77uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


With an ambient of 28c I don't see you going past past 4.2Ghz even with fine tuning your voltages. 
Also, keep in mind that your CPU has a Tcase of only 64C whereas mine (for example) has a Tcase of 71C. 80C on your CPU is getting a wee bit close to the danger zone.

Start off by manually setting all voltages on their default values, set FSB to 400Mhz, multi to 10 and a vcore of 1.35v in bios. MCH + .1v rams at 1:1 ratio with everything on default but manually set the voltage to 1.9v. 
Test with prime and see whats what. If it fails increase Vcore if temps are reasonable. If it still fails decrease vcore to previous value and increase CPU term +0.1.


Well chaps, I tried all of the recommended settings, but the temps are still killing me. Still hitting around 80c in prime. I am confident that the OC would probably run stable, but not comfortable with those temps. Time to lap the TRUE this weekend, and possibly try a washer mod on it.


----------



## NoGuru

I would let 80c fly if it was stable. I would just use a house fan or something to help drop temps a bit while testing. Not to often is your CPU going to run 100% for hours.


----------



## SubSkip

It's time to play! Got my new CPU and a HYPER 212 Plus. Current MIT posted below. Couple questions to start off:
1. I only have the options to choose a multiplier of 6 to 8. My old E5300 went higher. Is this normal for a Q9550?
2. My idle temps seem a bit high (ambient room temp = 77F). Only running one fan at the moment in push mode. I reseated the cooler today to fill in the "pipe gaps". Is the voltage too high? I haven't run P95 yet because I wanted some input from here first.
3. Anything else look out of whack?

Current MIT:
CPU = Intel Q9550 2.83 GHz 45nm E0 (Yorkfield)
Motherboard = GA-EP45-UD3P
BIOS Version = FE
Ram = Kingston Hyper-X 4GB (2X2) PC8500
Idle Temp: 43C - 48C

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8X (only values available are 6-8??)
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: 0.5
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.4 (400X8.5)

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 0ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: (this option is not there)
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400 MHz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.66D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 5
tRCD ................................: 5
tRP..................................: 5
tRAS.................................: 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 3Auto
tWTR.................................: 3Auto
tWR..................................: 6Auto
tRFC.................................: 52Auto
tRTP.................................: 3Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..................: 0Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................: 3Auto

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 3Auto

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.40v (1.36 CPU-Z)
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.28
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: Auto
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: Auto

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.3v
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: Auto
ICH Core............1.100V...........: Auto

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 2.20v
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: Auto
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: Auto

Thanks!


----------



## grillinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DM77uk;15330782*
> Hi.
> 
> I have just managed to get my overclock up to 4ghz, but I am a little worried about temps, as under load I am low 80c on all cores. I ran prime 95 for about 15 mins, then quit, as I wasn't sure about those temps. I have underclocked my ram down to 667mhz as I was told that p45 chipsets don't play well on overclocks with all 4 slots in use. do these temps seem right and should I continue longer with prime 95? or did I do right to stop?
> 
> here is my M.I.T :
> 
> CPU = QX9650
> Motherboard = GIGABYTE EP45-ud3lP
> BIOS Version = FD
> Ram = Corsair XMS2 DHX PC2-6400 4GB Kit(Underclocked to 667mhz due to 4x1gb stick)
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
> CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 12x
> Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................:+0.0
> CPU Frequency .......................: 4.00GHZ(333x12)
> 
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:333
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:101
> 
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance..................: Standard
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: auto
> (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: auto
> System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00b
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: (800 - 667) underclocked due to using 4x1gb sticks
> DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: manual
> 
> Standard Timing Control
> CAS Latency Time.....................:5
> tRCD ................................:5
> tRP..................................:5
> tRAS.................................:18
> 
> Advanced Timing Control
> tRRD.................................:3 auto
> tWTR.................................:3 auto
> tWR..................................:6 auto
> tRFC.................................:42 auto
> tRTP.................................:3 auto
> Command Rate (CMD) ..................:0 auto
> 
> Channel A
> Static tRead Value...................:8 auto
> Channel B
> Static tRead Value...................:9 auto
> 
> Motherboard Voltage Control
> CPU
> Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:enabled
> CPU Vcore............................:1.4
> CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:1.2 auto
> CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:1.5 auto
> CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:0.76 auto
> 
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core............1.100V...........:1.2 manual
> MCH Reference.......0.800V...........:0.76 auto
> MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:0.900 auto
> ICH I/O.............1.500V...........:1.500 auto
> ICH Core............1.100V...........:1.2 manual
> 
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:2.1 manual
> DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........:auto
> Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........:auto
> Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........:auto


The Q9550 has a max multiplier of 8.5x so you are ok there. Your vcore seems really high to me though. I am at 1.3875 for 4.08ghz. Try to turn it down a tad or fsb up.

I can msg u my MIT when I get home if you would like.


----------



## SubSkip

Thanks. Yeah I pulled that value off one of the other plethora of threads on this subject. I'll bump it down some until I can get another fan.


----------



## SubSkip

Bumped Vcore down to 1.3 and ran P95 overnight. 61C-67C temps. Everything passed.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SubSkip*


Bumped Vcore down to 1.3 and ran P95 overnight. 61C-67C temps. Everything passed.


Still that's too high Vcore for just 3.4GHz..

My Q9550 does 3.4GHz w/ 1.130V under heavy LOAD (that's 1.150V set in the BIOS,BTW my CPU has VID= 1.15V)..

An average Q9550, E0 stepping does 3.8GHz with 1.30V..

*EDIT:* Here's my *Q9550 *stable *@ 3.4GHz* w/ *1.12V under load* on crappy P5KPL-VM motherboard (that mobo has a massive Vdroop, dropping from 1.20V (IDLE) ti 1.12V (LOAD)).. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1754824

CHEERS..


----------



## SubSkip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Still that's too high Vcore for just 3.4GHz..

My Q9550 does 3.4GHz w/ 1.130V under heavy LOAD (that's 1.150V set in the BIOS,BTW my CPU has VID= 1.15V)..

An average Q9550, E0 stepping does 3.8GHz with 1.30V..

*EDIT:* Here's my *Q9550 *stable *@ 3.4GHz* w/ *1.12V under load* on crappy P5KPL-VM motherboard (that mobo has a massive Vdroop, dropping from 1.20V (IDLE) ti 1.12V (LOAD)).. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1754824

CHEERS..


Time to bump the FSB


----------



## SubSkip

Ok, so at 1.3 Vcore, bumped up fsb to 450 and got the series of beeps at post. Then I bumped fsb down to 425 and got into windows for 30 sec before BSOD.

All setting are the same as MIT before except Vcore (1.3v).

Low voltage issue?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubSkip;15486436*
> Ok, so at 1.3 Vcore, bumped up fsb to 450 and got the series of beeps at post. Then I bumped fsb down to 425 and got into windows for 30 sec before BSOD.
> 
> All setting are the same as MIT before except Vcore (1.3v).
> 
> Low voltage issue?


Set:

CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: *450*
MCH Core............1.100V...........:*1.30* manual
System Memory Multiplier ............: *2.00*D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: *900*MHz

So the problem is memory frequency because with 2.66 memory multiplier and 450MHz FSB memory works @ 1197MHz..

Also 1.30V for MCH core (North Bridge) is better for 450MHz FSB and 4GB of RAM..

CHEERS..


----------



## SubSkip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;15487362*
> Set:
> 
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: *450*
> MCH Core............1.100V...........:*1.30* manual
> System Memory Multiplier ............: *2.00*D
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: *900*MHz
> 
> So the problem is memory frequency because with 2.66 memory multiplier and 450MHz FSB memory works @ 1197MHz..
> 
> Also 1.30V for MCH core (North Bridge) is better for 450MHz FSB and 4GB of RAM..
> 
> CHEERS..


MCH core was already at 1.3 manual (1.264 CPU-Z). Set FSB to 425 and mem to 2.00D. Running P95 now. Do I need to adjust more voltage settings to get up to 450 FSB?

Thanks!

OK, guess the RAM multiplier was the issue. I'm now at 450 FSB. The testing continues.....=)


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubSkip;15487561*
> MCH core was already at 1.3 manual (1.264 CPU-Z). Set FSB to 425 and mem to 2.00D. Running P95 now. Do I need to adjust more voltage settings to get up to 450 FSB?
> 
> Thanks!


*MCH core is North Bridge voltage*,and CPU-Z shows CPU Vcore not NB voltage..

So set these options:

CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: *450*

CPU Vcore....................................*1.35V* manual
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:*1.30V* manual
MCH Core............1.100V...........:*1.30* manual
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:*1.54* manual
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:*0.78* manual
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:*2.0V* manual
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:ENABLED

System Memory Multiplier ............: *2.00*D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: *900*MHz

CHEERS..


----------



## SubSkip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;15487738*
> *MCH core is North Bridge voltage*,and CPU-Z shows CPU Vcore not NB voltage..
> 
> So set these options:
> 
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: *450*
> 
> CPU Vcore....................................*1.35V* manual
> CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........:*1.30V* manual
> MCH Core............1.100V...........:*1.30* manual
> CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........:*1.54* manual
> CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........:*0.78* manual
> DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........:*2.0V* manual
> Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........:ENABLED
> 
> System Memory Multiplier ............: *2.00*D
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: *900*MHz
> 
> CHEERS..


Yep, I mis-wrote the CPU-Z. Running P95 now with original setting except 450 FSB and RAM multi at 2.00D. So far so good.


----------



## lilxskull

I have this board with a Q6600 but when I overclock it, it seems stable as I run Prime for 2 hours and it doesn't freeze. I know your suppose to run more hours but I felt 2 hours was decent enough. Anyway how come when my computer puts itself to sleep after not using it for a about 20 minutes, I turn the computer back on by pushing a key on the keyboard and the computer would turn on for a few secs, turn back off and keep repeating. I have to unplug the power cord from the back to turn it back on and go in bios and turn all settings back to normal and I would not get this problem anymore. Which setting may I have messed up if this happened to someone else.

Bios Settings:
CPU Ratio: 8x
CPU Freq: 400
System Memory: 2.00B(I also used 2.00D and still freezes)
Memory speed: 800MHz
Memory Timings: 4-4-4-12
CPU V-Core 1.3325
Load Line: Enabled
Dram Voltage: 2.1

And I left the rest of the stuff on auto

Advanced Bios settings, I followed the first page settings.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

don't use the sleep function... these boards don't work to well with that enabled. maybe one of the regular's here can tell you exactly the issue, i don't remember exactly.


----------



## alancsalt

Disable eist and all c-states - anything speed stepping or sleeping, disable.
In win7 set to balanced power saving (?) I think it is.....

Then you don't have this prob. These settings were designed at stock, and sometimes they don't even work properly there.


----------



## NoGuru

Yep, old problem that BIOS updates were not able to fix.


----------



## somedudecro

What worked for me was upping my MCH voltage.... tried different bios settings and windows settings, couldn't get it to wake properly then lastly upped MCH and it worked so consider that if what mentioned doesn't work.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lilxskull*












*What cooler do you have on that Q6600?*

I can tell you right now, that thing is going to produce a TON of heat once you start bumping up the voltage.

I'll have to poke around for it but I can shoot you my MIT for 3.6 GHz. But be warned : at the vcore it takes for that speed (going to be ~1.47 vcore) my Megahalems could _barely_ keep up with all the heat.

A more reasonable clock for you if you don't have a huge tower cooler would be about 3.4 GHz.


----------



## NoGuru

Hey crashdummy, I tried to add you to my friends list in BF3 but I can't get your name to pop up.

Anybody that has the game can add me, Blo0d3ath is my game name.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i guess i need BF3, 1st i need a really nice video card. My 9800GT, HD 4850, HD 4890 and my Modded 285 aren't gonna work to well.


----------



## NoGuru

The 285 might not be too bad, still playable on low settings.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Hey crashdummy, I tried to add you to my friends list in BF3 but I can't get your name to pop up.

Anybody that has the game can add me, Blo0d3ath is my game name.


I'll find you and add you NoGuru. Honestly, I haven't even installed the game yet. I'll do it tonight. My 6850 came in and it was all beat up so I sent it back and this 460 768MB isn't going to cut it....

NewEgg already sent me a notice that they got my damaged card so I should be getting one here soon.


----------



## NoGuru

The 460 should play it no problem. Might not all be on high settings but pretty close.


----------



## Dilyn

I haven't played BF3 yet


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I haven't played BF3 yet










Oh man, it's fun as long as you don't run into all the bugs others are having.
I do get a little bit of green flicker once in a while but not a big deal.
Need to run it with HT off too, that's a big deal. Some drivers do not play nice as well but I run the latest 285.86 drivers and it runs smooth for me.


----------



## Dilyn

I haven't even finished the first mission. I keep dying at that spot where you must defend the bridge. Can't seem to survive


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I haven't even finished the first mission. I keep dying at that spot where you must defend the bridge. Can't seem to survive










Yep,yep,yep that mission separates boys from the men..









It seems that you have to wait a couple more years to be man enough to defend your bridge private!!
















CHEERS..


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yep,yep,yep that mission separates boys from the men..









It seems that you have to wait a couple more years to be man enough to defend your bridge private!!
















CHEERS..


But but but but but but

I want it NOW


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


But but but but but but

I want it NOW










Get into multi. Don't worry about how often you die. Worry about how many flags you take.


----------



## Dilyn

That's basically what I got the game for. I have always wanted to play in epic-scale battles


----------



## NoGuru

You guys have headsets? One of the best things you can do is squad up and have COMS so you can communicate with your team.
I'm level 22 already and I am not in a Clan but I jump in a Clans teamspeak and play with them, that gives me a huge advantage.

If anybody wants, shoot me a PM and I will give you my Skype info so we can talk during battles.


----------



## Dilyn

I don't understand how people can play that game WITHOUT a headset


----------



## Cotton

If you guys are running bf3, send me a message!

We need to get some games going!


----------



## SubSkip

Isn't there already a BF3 thread?


----------



## Cotton




----------



## jbmayes2000

Ok setup is as follows:

EP45-UD3R

E8400

CORSAIR XMS2 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)

550w PSU

Geforce 560 VGA

Bios settings:

































I've ran PCMark7, 3DMark11, and Orthos for 6+ hours successful.

I have the latest Nvidia driver, latest Bios, and latest sound driver for this card.

Why is that with these settings, I can only play Battlefield 3 for 2-10 mins before the program stops responding? If I load default settings for the bios I can play just fine with lower performance. What would the overclocking cause to BF3 that makes it stop working?

EDIT:

I want to thank this forum for so much information. This was my first ever overclock and everything but BF3 has worked perfect. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*


Ok setup is as follows:

EP45-UD3R

E8400

CORSAIR XMS2 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)

550w PSU

Geforce 560 VGA

Bios settings:









I've ran PCMark7, 3DMark11, and Orthos for 6+ hours successful.

I have the latest Nvidia driver, latest Bios, and latest sound driver for this card.

Why is that with these settings, I can only play Battlefield 3 for 2-10 mins before the program stops responding? If I load default settings for the bios I can play just fine with lower performance. What would the overclocking cause to BF3 that makes it stop working?

EDIT:

I want to thank this forum for so much information. This was my first ever overclock and everything but BF3 has worked perfect. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!!


Set your CPU term to about 1.26 and MCH about the same and see how long you can play.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;15611334*
> Set your CPU term to about 1.26 and MCH about the same and see how long you can play.


Did it. Only slightly longer but not enough to complete a whole mission. I heard using the previous driver works?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000;15626891*
> Did it. Only slightly longer but not enough to complete a whole mission. I heard using the previous driver works?


Latest drivers should work fine. Give each volt a bump until it won't crash.
Vcore, CPU term, and MCH.


----------



## dennyb

I recommend enabling LLC as well


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Latest drivers should work fine. Give each volt a bump until it won't crash.
Vcore, CPU term, and MCH.


First, I went back to the previous driver. Although I didn't have the time to fully play out a couple of missions, it never did lock up on me and while I played. It certainly lasted ALOT longer than with the newest driver.

So my next question is, should I just leave it as it is or go back to the newest driver and try your suggestions along with turning on LLC?


----------



## alancsalt

"Lasted a lot longer" - does that mean it still finished up falling over?

I'm looking at your vcore at 1.275v while your bios seems to be recommending 1.3v. If it's still failing I'd take on the recommendations you've been given, but if low volts are more important than stability.....

llc and more volts where needed, and it might not fall over at all. IMHO. Your choice though.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> "Lasted a lot longer" - does that mean it still finished up falling over?
> I'm looking at your vcore at 1.275v while your bios seems to be recommending 1.3v. If it's still failing I'd take on the recommendations you've been given, but if low volts are more important than stability.....
> llc and more volts where needed, and it might not fall over at all. IMHO. Your choice though.


It never did crash. I just ran out of time and had to go to work. I will up those voltages and see what it does.

EDIT: So it crashed with the old driver. I'm going to bump the vcore to 1.3 and just go ahead and install the latest beta driver that came out yesterday. Maybe that will work! Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## lynxxyarly

Hello all.

Been a while since I posted in this thread. Got a problem again, though. My water pump died recently and I had to get a new one, as a result of all that I had reset my cmos and everything and forgot to write down my motherboard settings for hitting 4.0ghz on my ep45-ud3p. My dilemma now is basically that I'm at 3.84 on my q9450 and I cant get that 500mhz fsb. It's a small tweak, I know, but I'm so frustrated that I cant seem to get it. Maybe someone here can pick my settings apart and see what I could change.

I had it rock solid stable before my water pump went out, then I put my rig back on emergency air cooling till a new pump came in, now I'm back to square one trying to get it stable. Plus I have the added luxury of dealing with 8gb of ram on top of all that. Like i said before, however, I had it rock solid stable at 500mhz fsb with 4.0ghz and 8gb of ram, before I wiped the cmos, so I know it can be done. Just need your guys' help getting there again. I'm posting my settings enclosed in code, please look it over and tell me what you think.

By the way, I have just the cpu and gpu under water.

Code:



Code:


CPU = q9450
Motherboard = ep45-ud3p v1.6
BIOS Version = FE (latest bios from gigabyte)
Ram = GSKILL DDR2 1100 4x2gb

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster .............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .....................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.................: N/A
CPU Frequency .......................: 3.84 (480x8)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control...............: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 480
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive......................: 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive..............: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew.......................: 0 (at current settings, changing this at all causes me to bsod)
MCH Clock Skew.......................: 50ps (changing up or down from current settings causes me to bsod)

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance..................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)......: disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400hmz
System Memory Multiplier ............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 960
DRAM Timing Selectable ..............: 5-5-15

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................: 
tRCD ................................: 
tRP..................................: 
tRAS.................................:

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD.................................: 
tWTR.................................: 
tWR..................................: 
tRFC.................................: 62
tRTP.................................: 
Command Rate (CMD) ..................:

Channel A
Static tRead Value...................:10
Driving Strength Profile............: OC-1200 (I've had this on auto or this - neither seems to have an effect)

Channel B
Static tRead Value...................: 10
Driving Strength Profile...........: OC -1200

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.368
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.34
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570 (changed this all the way up from 1.500 to 1.59 with no noticeable difference)
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: .0.918v (vcore x .67)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core............1.100V...........: 1.34
MCH Reference.......0.800V...........: .0.888v ( mch core x .67 = 0.897)
MCH/DRAM Ref........0.900V...........:0.900
ICH I/O.............1.500V...........: 1.500
ICH Core............1.100V...........: 1.300 (cuz I have a lot of hard drives)

DRAM
DRAM Voltage .........1.800V.........: 1.94 (4x2gb at standard 1.8v)
DRAM Termination .....0.900V.........: .900
Channel A Reference ..0.900V.........: .900
Channel B Reference ..0.900V.........: .900

If anyone can tweak this and tell me what I'm missing that would be great. This is super frustrating. I just need to upgrade to an i7 2600k and just go easy mode OC with it.


----------



## ca1v

Same as above...

Having really anooying issue with oc'ing.

Had a very stable over - clock

q9450 @ 3.55ghz

4gig @1066 55515 2.2v

I have been given 2 more sticks of ddr2 - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-039-KS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=817

So 4 x 2 gig sticks..

Now my overclock has gone mental.

Cant seeem to get it past 3.20ghz with the RAM @ 800mhz ...

I have tried increase the MCH Core to 1.4v but just fools over.

My board is a ep45-ud3lr .

links to my settings....

http://t.co/delZkydZ

http://t.co/KXh7iySw

If you could please tell what else I should be setting ...

Driving me mad..


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ca1v*
> 
> Same as above...
> Having really anooying issue with oc'ing.
> Had a very stable over - clock
> q9450 @ 3.55ghz
> 4gig @1066 55515 2.2v
> I have been given 2 more sticks of ddr2 - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-039-KS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=817
> So 4 x 2 gig sticks..
> Now my overclock has gone mental.
> Cant seeem to get it past 3.20ghz with the RAM @ 800mhz ...
> I have tried increase the MCH Core to 1.4v but just fools over.
> My board is a ep45-ud3lr .
> links to my settings....
> http://t.co/delZkydZ
> http://t.co/KXh7iySw
> If you could please tell what else I should be setting ...
> Driving me mad..


I can tell you definitively that adding 2 more sticks of ram greatly increases your difficulty of pushing the OC. These boards really just cant handle all 4 channels of ram being utilized while also being stressed with OC. From what I understand, it's mostly luck of the draw that allows your board to cope with the extra stress of the added ram channels. I know I got lucky with mine since I've done it successfully with 4x2gb sticks...just gotta find that magic number again.

EDIT: Looking at your pictures, you need to change some of those 'auto' settings to definitive settings. That is more than likely your core issue. I'm fairly confident you can get your 3.55ghz with 4x2gb of ram, as long as you set all your auto settings manually to the proper voltages.


----------



## ca1v

Thanks for the reply.

After a bit of research and some help from the guys at guru3d, I changed a lot of the volts and still couldnt get it to post.

vcore up to 1.38v
mch core 1.38
mch temp 1.55

8x multl
450fsb
1066mhz

didnt boot.

Any ideas whats the best voltage to start at ?

for now ive taken the 2 sticks out and back to my original oc and all is well..

Just really frustrating lol


----------



## KingT

@ *ca1v*

Set RAM speed @ 900MHz as 1:1 ratio with FSB is the most stable..

Also 8GB of RAM is hard on NB so keep your RAM speed as low as possible..

Also set CPU Termination voltage to 1.30V - 1.36V

CHEERS..


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ca1v*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> After a bit of research and some help from the guys at guru3d, I changed a lot of the volts and still couldnt get it to post.
> vcore up to 1.38v
> mch core 1.38
> mch temp 1.55
> 8x multl
> 450fsb
> 1066mhz
> didnt boot.
> Any ideas whats the best voltage to start at ?
> for now ive taken the 2 sticks out and back to my original oc and all is well..
> Just really frustrating lol


plug my settiings into your board - they'll be higher than you need, but see if it'll post, then work downward from there in lowering voltages.


----------



## PizzaMan

Just a few hits away from 2 million views. Epic thread


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> Just a few hits away from 2 million views. Epic thread


What would be epic is if someone could help me get my board stable again! ggrrrrrr


----------



## crashdummy35

What test is the oc failing?

Run Prime95 Small FFTs and see how far it gets with that. <-- See if the cpu is stable.

Then run the Prime95 Blend with all RAM. <-- See if the NB/RAM are stable.

What test it fails and how it fails (Rounding Errors, Freezing, Crashing) can help point out where the problem is at.


----------



## deafboy

RIP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1170795/ep45-ud3p-up-in-smoke

Contacted Gigabyte though, hoping to hear back shortly.... I miss it. lol


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> What test is the oc failing?
> Run Prime95 Small FFTs and see how far it gets with that. <-- See if the cpu is stable.
> Then run the Prime95 Blend with all RAM. <-- See if the NB/RAM are stable.
> What test it fails and how it fails (Rounding Errors, Freezing, Crashing) can help point out where the problem is at.


Thanks for the reply to me, however, I just bought a 2500k and board from another OCN member here, so I'll be leaving my ud3p behind. *sad* However, it will be up for sale shortly if anyone is looking for a prized board along with my proc


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> Thanks for the reply to me, however, I just bought a 2500k and board from another OCN member here, so I'll be leaving my ud3p behind. *sad* However, it will be up for sale shortly if anyone is looking for a prized board along with my proc


Yeah , its the end of an era with these boards. Couple of more pieces and my new build will be done too. But this baby will get down clocked a bit (get some rest) and become an HTPC.









Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Dilyn

And a Happy Thanksgiving to all of you


----------



## BradleyW

Yep, have a happy day


----------



## NoGuru

Mine is sitting in the closet until it's time to freeze some chips. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## grishkathefool

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!! By the way, if you haven't already, *wiki* needs your help. Please consider helping them out, if you value knowledge.


----------



## Jras

guys I really need your help here, just installed a new h100 in my sig rig. Now it won't boot, powers on for about 3 seconds/ makes a quick beep and then restarts. Any suggestions?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> guys I really need your help here, just installed a new h100 in my sig rig. Now it won't boot, powers on for about 3 seconds/ makes a quick beep and then restarts. Any suggestions?


Take it off and remount it.

Do you have everything plugged in?
Follow the steps you did if/when you took the old cooler off.


----------



## jbmayes2000

So I've gotten my E8400 up to 3.8. It will boot windows and running Prime95 for the chip only test passes just fine but after 6+ hours of blend my comp restarts (i'm not sure if I get the BSOD first or not because i'm usually only checking up on it when i can). I've also ran Memtest for 4 or so passes with no errors. Without giving you the bios settings (not at my computer at the moment) is there anything you could point to that might give a reason why its restarting?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> So I've gotten my E8400 up to 3.8. It will boot windows and running Prime95 for the chip only test passes just fine but after 6+ hours of blend my comp restarts (i'm not sure if I get the BSOD first or not because i'm usually only checking up on it when i can). I've also ran Memtest for 4 or so passes with no errors. Without giving you the bios settings (not at my computer at the moment) is there anything you could point to that might give a reason why its restarting?
> Thanks in advance!


Hard to say without looking at your settings. Post what you have done so far, vcore, VTT, MCH, FSB, ect.


----------



## jbmayes2000




----------



## NoGuru

Yeah, you have to increase CPU Term and MCH as well. I think the first post in the thread covers a lot of this.


----------



## DaClownie

Yea, i'd pump up the term to 1.28, MCH to 1.2-1.26ish

What sort of OC are you anticipating? trying to just hit 4.0? wanting higher? For 4.0, I'd lower the multiplier to 8, change your RAM strapping to a 2.00D, FSB to 500, and MCH and term to what I said above. That will give you 4.0 with nice high FSB. 4.25 you can just add the half multiplier in and a little more volts.

Good luck


----------



## jbmayes2000

A fullly stable,able-to-run-any-modern-game-without-crashing, 4.0ghz is what I'm looking for!!







I will give your voltages a shot later today!! Thank you!!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Hey guys!
Just gonna say it's a great guide!
I'll let you know how it goes whilst trying to push my Q9400 from 3.52 to higher with the assistance in this guide!

Also there's a bios release F10 that's official which the OP can update on the main page!


----------



## jbmayes2000

Here is where i'm at now. I get up to 6+ hours on blend and blue screen of death. I feel like i'm close but I can't figure it out after several tweeks.





I tried dropping the multi down to 8 but i wasn't having any luck there either.


----------



## DaClownie

Try 1.3 on the MCH voltage... higher FSB usually needs more MCH


----------



## dennyb

Some of the E 8400 were notoriously bad overclockers. I think the E0 stepping were good clockers (if memory serves) and I don't really remember the nomenclature for the bad clockers. Two cables had one of the bad steppings and a few other folks as well. I'm betting NoG or Grish will know the good vs bad steppings

Maybe C0 ???


----------



## Dilyn

I do believe it was C0 was AWFUL and E0 was GODLY.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> I do believe it was C0 was AWFUL and E0 was GODLY.


Right you are Dilyn....I was just checking out "Sandy Goodness" and I must say you have come a looooong way this past year. Very nice rig sir....very nice


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb*
> 
> Some of the E 8400 were notoriously bad overclockers. I think the E0 stepping were good clockers (if memory serves) and I don't really remember the nomenclature for the bad clockers. Two cables had one of the bad steppings and a few other folks as well. I'm betting NoG or Grish will know the good vs bad steppings
> 
> Maybe C0 ???


Yes my E8500 E0 was quite a good clocker, 4.1 on air. VERY impressed, but it's sold now. I only got $90 on ebay :/

Try running the ram at a lower speed, and having a full multi?
I was limited at 4.1GHz btw, 'cause of memory, still the same now.

As someone suggested try 1.3 or so on the MCH, maybe even 1.35 to see if that does make it stable. Take your timings to stock, your increased FSB makes the ram struggle more. Bring the vCore up a bit too maybe, just to alleviate any problems.
For memory i could do 3.8 on 1.27, but for 4.1 i'd need 1.33 or something. So try 1.3625v (The highest suggested spec from Intel)


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> I do believe it was C0 was AWFUL and E0 was GODLY.
> 
> 
> 
> Right you are Dilyn....I was just checking out "Sandy Goodness" and I must say you have come a looooong way this past year. Very nice rig sir....very nice
Click to expand...

Thank you sir








I built this rig with the intention of keeping it for the next four years. Very little upgrading will be done to this rig. Maybe some GPU upgrades if I somehow find myself lacking in that department (which I highly doubt).
And I'm almost done. Just need the other two monitors, the second GPU, and the GPU loops and I'll be all set.
A lot of time has been put into this. I love it so much.

But that 775 rig always holds a place in my heart.
Speaking of Nurglegasm, I am putting it back up on the market. Hopefully I'll get some takers, because I need some new lenses!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Here is where i'm at now. I get up to 6+ hours on blend and blue screen of death. I feel like i'm close but I can't figure it out after several tweeks.
> 
> I tried dropping the multi down to 8 but i wasn't having any luck there either.


You need a little more CPU Term and MCH.

Here is what I have at the moment http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2124101 but I can't run it that high because Firefox crashes with high clocks.

Good to see everyone still hanging around.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> You need a little more CPU Term and MCH.
> Here is what I have at the moment http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2124101 but I can't run it that high because Firefox crashes with high clocks.
> Good to see everyone still hanging around.


Not bad at all... I'm going to be getting a new rig finally as of tax season. I have the money for it now, but I don't like to go below $5k in the bank account... tax season I should be getting back around $7,000-8,000 so it'll be new rig, crossfire, and new WC setup time


----------



## jbmayes2000

It's an E0 stepping chip. I'm going to try all suggestions tonight hopefully! Thanks everyone...i can't wait to get this stable so I can actually use it the way I want to!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Not bad at all... I'm going to be getting a new rig finally as of tax season. I have the money for it now, but I don't like to go below $5k in the bank account... tax season I should be getting back around $7,000-8,000 so it'll be new rig, crossfire, and new WC setup time


Ivy should be out by then, that should be a nice boost in performance, especially since they will want to make AMD look like BD was worse then it is.


----------



## alancsalt

There will need to be a clear gain in gaming performance to make the SB to IB change worthwhile for me.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> There will need to be a clear gain in gaming performance to make the SB to IB change worthwhile for me.


Yeah same here but I am hoping it will be like older chips and scale with cold. I have a 35L Dewar that I have not filled yet


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> There will need to be a clear gain in gaming performance to make the SB to IB change worthwhile for me.


You won't see it, it's almost non-existant... a game with a CPU bottleneck... SB overclocked keeps up with em all basically... However, me from a Q9550 will see a nice gain in everything. BF3 at higher than medium? Can't wait!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> You won't see it, it's almost non-existant... a game with a CPU bottleneck... SB overclocked keeps up with em all basically... However, me from a Q9550 will see a nice gain in everything. BF3 at higher than medium? Can't wait!


with 580 sli, every bit adds


----------



## KingT

I'm playing BF3 with a Q9550 @ 3.9GHz and GTX480 OC'd @ 831/1025MHz and my GPU usage is constantly @ 99% so no CPU bottleneck..

I'm also on 19" monitor (@ 1280 x 1024) which makes things even more CPU intensive due such low resolution on a strong graphic card..

The game is smooth as butter..









But yeah Sandy Bridge is owning gaming community,no reason to look foward Ivy Bridge just for gaming..

CHEERS..


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Here is where i'm at now. I get up to 6+ hours on blend and blue screen of death. I feel like i'm close but I can't figure it out after several tweeks.
> 
> I tried dropping the multi down to 8 but i wasn't having any luck there either.


Hey, sorry I am late to the game.

First off, bro, you need to use an MIT form from one of our sigs. It makes things lots easier on us. Second, you are trying to get 435x9 before you got the 3.8GHz stable. But what ever.

Looking at your settings, I notice some problems. First off let's show what you have in text.
Quote:


> CPU = Model E8400
> Motherboard = EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.1
> BIOS Version = F9
> Ram = Gskill PC2-8500 8GB
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
> CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9
> Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
> CPU Frequency ..............................:3.91GHz (435x9)
> 
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:[435]
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:[100]
> 
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
> (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [333MHz] [AUTO]
> System Memory Multiplier ..............: [2.4B] [2.oD]
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 1044
> DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]


Okay, first blush, your Strap is wrong, you should be using a D strap. Second, you have it latched at 333Mhz. That should be AUTO.

Also, I needed 1.35 vCore for 4GHz. In addition to that, I had to bump my ICH Core to 1.2.

I think your RAM is too high, you shouldn't need to bump it's voltage. Speaking of RAM, you didn't list your timings. I see you have 8 GB of RAM (4 x 2GB), so my settings and yours should be close.

Here are my settings for 4.005GHz at 445x9
Quote:


> CPU = Model E8400
> Motherboard = EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.1
> BIOS Version = F9
> Ram = Gskill PC2-8500 8GB
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
> CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9
> Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:
> CPU Frequency ..............................:445
> 
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:4.005GHz
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:
> 
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
> (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
> System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:
> DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]
> 
> Standard Timing Control
> CAS Latency Time........................:5
> tRCD .............................................:5
> tRP.................................................:5
> tRAS..............................................:16
> 
> Advanced Timing Control
> tRRD...........................................:4
> tWTR..........................................:14
> tWR............................................:
> tRFC...........................................:68
> tRTP...........................................:7
> Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2
> 
> Channel A
> Static tRead Value.........................:11
> Channel B
> Static tRead Value.........................:11
> 
> Motherboard Voltage Control
> CPU
> LLC.............................................................: Enabled
> CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................:1.35
> CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............:1.26
> CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......:1.5
> CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........:
> CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,,0.800V*...........:<<< .67% Of Vtt
> 
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........:1.28
> MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V............:
> MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............:
> ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............:1.5
> ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........:1.2
> 
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............:2.0
> DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............:
> Channel A Reference 0.900V............:
> Channel B Reference 0.900V............:


I am sorry, but I don't remember what my CPU Ref was set for, but here is a link for my various E8400 settings.

One other thing. There is some good information about straps and Refsto be found, courtesy of our friend Lsdmeasap.


----------



## NoGuru

Speaking of LSD, I have not seen him in a long time. Anyone seen him?


----------



## grishkathefool

He stays pretty busy at TT. However, I just looked there and he hasn't posted there since August. I hope everything is alright with him.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Speaking of LSD, I have not seen him in a long time. Anyone seen him?


Word was he had some kind of job, and wouldn't be able to get back to posting for a few months.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Word was he had some kind of job, and wouldn't be able to get back to posting for a few months.


Right on, I think I have his email somewhere. I will try and get in touch with him and give an update if I hear from him.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Right on, I think I have his email somewhere. I will try and get in touch with him and give an update if I hear from him.


Here it is..... http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/45723-lsdmeasap-out-till-november.html
Quote:


> Lsdmeasap out till November
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> This is just a quick notice to let you all know that Lsdmeasap accepted a fantastic work promotion (for his day job) and will have very little to no access to the forums from now until November.
> 
> He said sorry that he didn't have time to make a notice himself, but I am sure we all wish him well!
> 
> Cam
> 
> Share
> |
> Like
> 
> Cameron "Mr.Tweak" Wilmot
> Managing Director
> Tweak Town Pty Ltd


----------



## DJ Hellfire

What's up guys! This thread is great! Really informative. I'm hoping you guys can help me get a stable 3.6GHz on my Q6600/EP45T-UD3LR set up on my studio rig! I currently have it running at 3.0 stable like it has been for nearly two years on 4GB RAM (2 x 2). I just currently upgraded to 16GB RAM (4 x 4) and had trouble getting back to 3.0 stable. Then I got that all situated, but another member recommended this thread to me which has me itching to try to push it to 3.6GHz.

Here's all my components:
Intel Q6600 Quad - Windows 7 Pro x64 - EP45T-UD3LR - Cooler Master V8 CPU cooler - 16GB G. Skill DDR3 1333 Ripjaws X Series RAM (7-7-7-21, 1.5V) - OCZ Fatal1ty 550W PSU - ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series (512MB DDR2 128-bit, PCIe 2.00 x16)

Now, I have my current settings (@3.0GHz) pictured below. I did try 3.6GHz last night by tweaking these settings too 400MHz CPU Host, Mem Multiplier to 3.33D (which brought RAM freq back down to 1333), LLC to Enabled, and vCore to 1.5. Everything else was left as seen in these photos. The PC did run with these settings and the performance was AMAZING. However, it eventually crashed with a BSOD while I was playing back a session in Pro Tools. So I went back to the working 3.0GHz settings which is what is pictured below. What else can I tweak?


----------



## NoGuru

Everything is on Auto DJ, tsk tsk.
You will need to adjust Vcore, CPU Term and MCH Core to achieve those clocks.


----------



## DJ Hellfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Everything is on Auto DJ, tsk tsk.
> You will need to adjust Vcore, CPU Term and MCH Core to achieve those clocks.


Well, I did set vCore to 1.5 and MCH to 1.1 and it crashed, but didn't touch CPU term. Any values in specific I should start at?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ Hellfire*
> 
> Well, I did set vCore to 1.5 and MCH to 1.1 and it crashed, but didn't touch CPU term. Any values in specific I should start at?


Try MCH at 1.2 or even 1.3 if need be. (Although that may be a bit high).
1.5 for the vCore seems way too much. Try 1.4 once its stable, and bump up the term a few settings then when its stable bring it back down.

Also use intel burn test, as it's the fastest and it's also the best for instability, once you're happy with your 3.6GHz or whatever. Use prime for a few hours!

Have fun!


----------



## dennyb

Many Q6600s will run stable @ 3.6GHz . To get there you will most likely need about 1.4v-core ...1.36 term and 1.32 MCH Core....and enable LLC


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb*
> 
> Many Q6600s will run stable @ 3.6GHz . To get there you will most likely need about 1.4v-core ...1.36 term and 1.32 MCH Core....and enable LLC


Yeah, that should get you close.


----------



## DJ Hellfire

So I shouldn't need to adjust anymore parameters than that? It get's confusing reading all this info on what to adjust. Advance RAM Timing, psc's, skews, and what not!









Also, does having all 4 ram slots used having any effect on anything?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ Hellfire*
> 
> So I shouldn't need to adjust anymore parameters than that? It get's confusing reading all this info on what to adjust. Advance RAM Timing, psc's, skews, and what not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does having all 4 ram slots used having any effect on anything?


Hell yes!
Because one set of ram may be slower clocked, it also needs a tad more voltage with 4 slots taken. I had to loosen my timings a tad too, to make it 100% stable.
Mind you i have slightly different ram sticks, they're almost the same however. Ones just a newer revision.


----------



## DJ Hellfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb*
> 
> Many Q6600s will run stable @ 3.6GHz . To get there you will most likely need about 1.4v-core ...1.36 term and 1.32 MCH Core....and enable LLC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Yeah, that should get you close.


Windows won't boot at all with these settings. If I bump the vCore to 1.5v, term 1.36, MCH 1.32, it will boot but then BSOD at the Welcome screen. Any other suggestions? Would I benefit more from using less RAM? 2 x 4GB perhaps?


----------



## Dilyn

What's your PLL?


----------



## DJ Hellfire

Left PLL on auto


----------



## Dilyn

I've had it where I set PLL to a specific value and I could get into Windows. Not sure how much it would help you here; I haven't overclocked a 775 rig in MONTHS









Make sure that your RAM isn't running over stock speeds.
1.44v vcore, 1.36v term and 1.32 MCH is what I would try next. Slowly increase vcore if you continue to get BSODs at startup. You shouldn't have to go over 1.5v to get 3.6 on that chip.
Not sure if changing skews would help much... Not sure with 65nm chips like this one, but I know that it can help on Q9550s and the like at higher speeds.


----------



## DJ Hellfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> I've had it where I set PLL to a specific value and I could get into Windows. Not sure how much it would help you here; I haven't overclocked a 775 rig in MONTHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure that your RAM isn't running over stock speeds.
> 1.44v vcore, 1.36v term and 1.32 MCH is what I would try next. Slowly increase vcore if you continue to get BSODs at startup. You shouldn't have to go over 1.5v to get 3.6 on that chip.
> Not sure if changing skews would help much... Not sure with 65nm chips like this one, but I know that it can help on Q9550s and the like at higher speeds.


I have the RAM multiplier set to 3.33D, which brings it to it's rated 1333 MHz! According to your settings, I have to set vCore to 1.506 just to get Windows to idle. However running a Burn Test crashed windows after about 5 seconds. Here are the specific settings.

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b166/djhellfire/dc3a20b0.jpg

And here are some random settings I found on YouTube for this same CPU/Mobo. It idles and temps are good, but again crashes when running Burn Test. Apparently these settings works for the guy that made the vid.
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b166/djhellfire/8d62f5b2.jpg

And here are the other settings:
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b166/djhellfire/93d3c310.jpg


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/666710/setting-up-and-voltage-terms-for-ep45-ud3

http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list

Just using someone else's settings doesn't guarantee an overclock seeing no two bits of silicon are exactly alike. It helps to read stuff and work out what to change. After doing it for awhile you get a feel for it. You need to catch the error numbers from crashes by setting it NOT to reboot on errors so you have a chance to read which error you had.

Otherwise download the free version of WhoCrashed and let that tell you. Remember too that Google is the troubleshooters best friend.


----------



## NoGuru

Those settings from the YouTube vid are crap, don't even bother with them.
Might want to try bumping MCH up a bit too running DDR3 though the board.


----------



## DJ Hellfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/666710/setting-up-and-voltage-terms-for-ep45-ud3
> http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list
> Just using someone else's settings doesn't guarantee an overclock seeing no two bits of silicon are exactly alike. It helps to read stuff and work out what to change. After doing it for awhile you get a feel for it. You need to catch the error numbers from crashes by setting it NOT to reboot on errors so you have a chance to read which error you had.
> Otherwise download the free version of WhoCrashed and let that tell you. Remember too that Google is the troubleshooters best friend.


Yeah, I've read the whole first few pages of this thread, but it get's confusing because it's seems people are settings things that other guys aren't even mentioning. And yeah, trust, I know about the Google thing. It's how I found this site!







Thanks for the tips! Gonna read those links!

And yeah, I figured the you tube settings were crap because they were pretty inconsistent with the info I've read here. Figured it wouldn't hurt to try.

But it seems the most people running these overclocks at 3.6 are only using 4-8GB of RAM. Would I benefit from dropping from 16GB to 8GB?

Also, I'm running dual LCD monitors. Don't know if that matters at all!


----------



## Dilyn

The biggest problem with your setup is probably going to be the RAM. You have to decide if you need raw CPU speed or if you need the extra RAM more - that all depends on what you do. Personally, I prefer a fast CPU over a lot of RAM, mostly because I don't use all of my RAM all of the time. I rarely go over 4GB at a single time, if ever.
The RAM is putting a lot of extra strain on the north bridge, which can throw off your OC.


----------



## DaClownie

Yea, for PLL you may need 1.57 to 1.59, as to the MCH... 1.28-1.3 should be OK. The cooling on these boards is pretty good so you shouldn't have any issues there.

Are you using a full 16GB of RAM? or are you able to pull 2 sticks out and run 8GB?

And as always... remember... your best bet is to start where you know you're stable (3.0GHz) and move up slowly. Do 5-10MHz jumps to the FSB, boot, and do some light stress testing (30 minutes to half hour). If it doesn't crash, then it is atleast borderline stable and you should be able to do another 5-10MHz. Once it won't boot or stress at all, then you start jumping voltages. Not every chip is built the same. Some Q6600's struggle to hit 3.4, others hit 3.8, others have that sweet spot of 3.6. No chip is guaranteed to get 3.6GHz overclock. What type of cooling are you using? What are your temperatures like while you're stress testing? Do we have any BSOD codes?

Overclocking on 775 can sometimes work with cookie cutter voltages, but your best bet is to always start stable and inch your way up. Good luck!


----------



## Dilyn

1155 is so much easier. All I've had to do to get 4.0 stable is increase my multi


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> 1155 is so much easier. All I've had to do to get 4.0 stable is increase my multi


Yea, I can't wait to upgrade. Holding off til Ivy... I like the lower TDPs... should make cooling them simple as anything. Realistically, I could go back to air cooling with Ivy... but I love water cooling too much now haha 77W TDP with 3.5GHz, 3.9GHz turbo stock? If they increase the overclocking capabilities, the chip will be a monster. 5.5GHz 24/7 isn't so much to ask, is it?


----------



## DJ Hellfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> The biggest problem with your setup is probably going to be the RAM. You have to decide if you need raw CPU speed or if you need the extra RAM more - that all depends on what you do. Personally, I prefer a fast CPU over a lot of RAM, mostly because I don't use all of my RAM all of the time. I rarely go over 4GB at a single time, if ever.
> The RAM is putting a lot of extra strain on the north bridge, which can throw off your OC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Yea, for PLL you may need 1.57 to 1.59, as to the MCH... 1.28-1.3 should be OK. The cooling on these boards is pretty good so you shouldn't have any issues there.
> Are you using a full 16GB of RAM? or are you able to pull 2 sticks out and run 8GB?
> And as always... remember... your best bet is to start where you know you're stable (3.0GHz) and move up slowly. Do 5-10MHz jumps to the FSB, boot, and do some light stress testing (30 minutes to half hour). If it doesn't crash, then it is atleast borderline stable and you should be able to do another 5-10MHz. Once it won't boot or stress at all, then you start jumping voltages. Not every chip is built the same. Some Q6600's struggle to hit 3.4, others hit 3.8, others have that sweet spot of 3.6. No chip is guaranteed to get 3.6GHz overclock. What type of cooling are you using? What are your temperatures like while you're stress testing? Do we have any BSOD codes?
> Overclocking on 775 can sometimes work with cookie cutter voltages, but your best bet is to always start stable and inch your way up. Good luck!


Damn! I'm not getting any email notifications of replies to this thread!

But, anyway, interesting thing that you guys mentioned the ram. I did a google search and found that less ram is typically better. So I did try removing the sticks from channel B, and am now running 2 x 4GB in channel A. However, I am still getting the same exact results at 3.6GHz (400MHz) as I was with 16GB. Removing the RAM made no difference at all. As far as VCore, the computer wont even boot on anything less than 1.506. I can get the computer up in running but the stress test always fails on worker #4 and will eventually crash if I don't stop the test. Stop Error seems to be 0x00000124 consistently. It will run stress tests all day at 3.0 though, even with 16GB.

Also, running the Cooler Master V8. At idle, temps are around 41 @ 3.6. I have seen them go up to 50-61 during a stress test. I believe at 3.0, temps were around 51 Max during the stress test and idled around 35.

Now, pertaining to inching my way up from 3.0, what about the ram multiplier? The only way to get the frequency to sit at 1333 is to use 333MHz or 400MHz. No Host frequency in between will give me an SPD option to get the ram at 1333. How's that work? Haven't found any info explaining that.

Here's the current settings.


----------



## BradleyW

Merry Christmas everyone.



Just saying a hi to everyone! Not been on this thread for a while


----------



## grishkathefool

Dj Hellfire-

I am going out on a limb here, but it looks like your CPU Ref is high. I haven't OC'd a 6600, so I don't know for sure...

Here is my REAL ADVICE, though. Download an MIT form from below and use it to do two things:

1) Print several copies and use them to track your changes.
2) Fill it out and post it for us to see instead of screenshots. That way we can edit it and repost it for you.

*M.I.T. Form Download*

As to your RAM issue, it's not just the overall amounts. 4GB sticks are going to be more finicky than a 2GB stick. But I think you can work around that, once we figure out what's causing your Core instability.


----------



## DJ Hellfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Dj Hellfire-
> I am going out on a limb here, but it looks like your CPU Ref is high. I haven't OC'd a 6600, so I don't know for sure...
> Here is my REAL ADVICE, though. Download an MIT form from below and use it to do two things:
> 1) Print several copies and use them to track your changes.
> 2) Fill it out and post it for us to see instead of screenshots. That way we can edit it and repost it for you.
> *M.I.T. Form Download*
> As to your RAM issue, it's not just the overall amounts. 4GB sticks are going to be more finicky than a 2GB stick. But I think you can work around that, once we figure out what's causing your Core instability.


Sweet! Thanks! I'll keep that in mind! The CPU Ref I have set at is 66.7% of the term, as I read in this guide. For now though, I think I'm gonna take 3.4GHz and run with it. Got a Prime95 stress test running now going on 20 minutes. Saying it passed a 1024K test. Seems promising. I don't think the 3.6 is doable at all for me. Now, I'm at 378MHz, RAM freq is around 1260MHz (rated at 1333), vCore is at 1.48, CPU Term at 1.32, PLL 1.55, CPU Ref 0.881, MCH 1.32. Increasing vCore and Term a bit at a time (one at a time) is making it more stable. Decreasing them causes errors within 2 minutes. Also still on only 2 ram sticks. So we'll see. I'll let you guys know later tonight! Thanks for everything so far!

UPDATE:
Damn, 36 minutes in, Worker #3 got an error! No BSOD though!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ Hellfire*
> 
> The CPU Ref I have set at is 66.7% of the term, as I read in this guide.


Just to be clear, when you set your REF first you set your Term to nominal value, then adjusted the REF, then raised the TERM, correct? This applies whether you are changing the CPU REF or the MCH REF. I don't know if anyone has already linked this to you, but here is Lsdmeasap's Guide to REFS and TERM.


----------



## DJ Hellfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Just to be clear, when you set your REF first you set your Term to nominal value, then adjusted the REF, then raised the TERM, correct? This applies whether you are changing the CPU REF or the MCH REF. I don't know if anyone has already linked this to you, but here is Lsdmeasap's Guide to REFS and TERM.


I set the Term first, then calculate the Ref, and round up to the next closest Ref setting. From there, any changes I make to the Term, the Ref automatically follows and stays within 66.7%. Maybe you're thinking of the 45nm chip instead of the 65? But I got it stable at 3.4GHz. I'm taking down all the specs to post now and see what you guys think, so stay tuned.









EDIT: Can you link me to that MIT Form again? The link you put just takes me to the root of the forum.


----------



## grishkathefool

1) That is NOT the recommended or safe procedure for adjusting REFs. Unless something has changed with our board - Guru, Papa, someone?

2) What do you mean by stable? People have different definitions of stability. For me it's 20+ hours of Prime Large, 4+ hours of Prime Blend, 20 runs of IBT, and a 6 foot drop test (jk).

Oh, here, I found a 6600 club link that might have some info for you too.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ Hellfire*
> 
> Can you link me to that MIT Form again? The link you put just takes me to the root of the forum.


Argh, apparently my attachments didn't survive the OCN transformation.

MIT Template.txt 2k .txt file


----------



## DJ Hellfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Dj Hellfire-
> I am going out on a limb here, but it looks like your CPU Ref is high. I haven't OC'd a 6600, so I don't know for sure...
> Here is my REAL ADVICE, though. Download an MIT form from below and use it to do two things:
> 1) Print several copies and use them to track your changes.
> 2) Fill it out and post it for us to see instead of screenshots. That way we can edit it and repost it for you.
> *M.I.T. Form Download*
> As to your RAM issue, it's not just the overall amounts. 4GB sticks are going to be more finicky than a 2GB stick. But I think you can work around that, once we figure out what's causing your Core instability.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> 1) That is NOT the recommended or safe procedure for adjusting REFs. Unless something has changed with our board - Guru, Papa, someone?
> 2) What do you mean by stable? People have different definitions of stability. For me it's 20+ hours of Prime Large, 4+ hours of Prime Blend, 20 runs of IBT, and a 6 foot drop test (jk).
> Oh, here, I found a 6600 club link that might have some info for you too.


Well, for CPU Ref, it only gives me 4 choices. The one I pick is the only one even remotely close to the 66.7%. As far as stable, I ran it for 2.5 hours on Prime95 blend and got 0 errors whereas one vCore setting lower only got me 36 minutes before an error, and one more lower than that got me 2 minutes.







Wanna to a mem test and a burn test as well next. I'm filling out the form now!


----------



## grishkathefool

SWEET, progress is Always nice!


----------



## grishkathefool

Yeah, Merry Christmas, Everyone! Although, I will be on till Thursday!


----------



## Rowey

I stop using my baby at christmas







going to 1155 with an Asus Z68P8-V. Still deciding what to do with her? any suggestions?


----------



## alancsalt

From LSDmeasap:

*FULL Template W/ Some Suggested settings and or tips.*

This is Just a template We use to ask people their settings, pay no attention to the numbers in it, replace with yours

CPU = Model #
Motherboard = Model, Revision #
BIOS Version =
Ram = Brand, Model#, Part#, And or Link

Quote:


> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto or Fast
> CPU Clock Ratio ..........................:
> Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
> CPU Frequency ...........................:
> 
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: Mhz
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:Set to 100
> 
> C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]
> 
> Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
> CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800
> PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
> CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................:
> MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................:
> 
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
> (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
> System Memory Multiplier ..............:
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............:
> DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]
> 
> Standard Timing Control
> CAS Latency Time........................
> tRCD .........................................
> tRP'...........................................
> tRAS..........................................
> 
> Set all Suggested below to highest Values first. Then later you can lower, one at a time, testing as you go
> 
> Advanced Timing Control
> tRRD...........................................
> tWTR..........................................
> tWR............................................
> tRFC...........................................
> tRTP...........................................
> Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2
> 
> Driving Strength Profiles
> Driving Strength ............................
> 
> Channel A
> Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH
> tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
> tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
> tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
> tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
> Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
> Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
> Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
> Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
> Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
> Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
> 
> Channel B
> Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH
> tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
> tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
> tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
> tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
> Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
> Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
> Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
> Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
> Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
> Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
> 
> Motherboard Voltage Control
> 
> CPU
> CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................:Auto if not overclocking, if you are overclocking please do find and set your own voltages
> 
> CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*.......: << If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.2-1.5 depending on Vcore, try to keep at least .1 under vcore. Auto is fine if not overclocking
> 
> CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: << If overclocking Please set to stock, Auto overvolts this way to much. Optimal range for overclock would be 1.5-1.65. Auto is fine if not overclocking
> 
> CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.......: <<< .64% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly
> 
> CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,,0.800V*.......:<<< .67% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly
> 
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: <<
> MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V...........; <<< Leave
> MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: <<< Leave
> ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: <<< Leave
> ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: <<< Leave
> 
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............:
> DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: <<< Leave
> Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave
> Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave
> 
> Advanced Settings
> Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
> No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
> C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
> x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
> CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
> CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
> Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC
> 
> Integrated Peripherals
> Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Disabled] *Note* Must be enabled to flash from USB


----------



## DJ Hellfire

Alright, here's my form and my Temps. Note: I removed all fields from the form that are not listed in my BIOS. Also, I changed all the NORMAL values to what was listed in my BIOS. And lastly, I added in the listed NORMAL values for Advanced Timing Control. Hopefully I'm on the right track here with the settings and Temps. Let me know if there's any settings you guys think I need to tweak. These settings ran a Prime95 for 2.5 hours with 0 errors!
Quote:


> CPU = Q6600 2.4 GHz
> Motherboard = EP45T-UD3LR Rev 1.1
> BIOS Version = F10
> Ram = 8GB (2 x 4GB) G. Skill Ripsaw 7-7-7-21 1.5v 1333MHz
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
> CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 9x
> CPU Frequency ..............................: 3.40GHz (378x9)
> 
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 378
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
> 
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance...................: Standard
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
> (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: AUTO
> System Memory Multiplier ..............: 3.33D
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1260
> DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual
> 
> Standard Timing Control
> CAS Latency Time........................: 7
> tRCD .............................................: 7
> tRP.................................................: 7
> tRAS..............................................: 21
> 
> Advanced Timing Control
> tRRD....................4.......................: AUTO
> tWTR....................5......................: AUTO
> tWR....................10.......................: AUTO
> tRFC...................108.......................: AUTO
> tRTP....................5.......................: AUTO
> Command Rate (CMD) .....0...............: AUTO
> 
> Channel A
> Static tRead Value.........................: 10
> Channel B
> Static tRead Value.........................: 10
> 
> Motherboard Voltage Control
> CPU
> LLC&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..................................: Enabled
> CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.48125
> CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.34
> CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.55
> CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.805V*...........: 0.893
> 
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.32
> MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V............: AUTO
> ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: AUTO
> ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.1
> 
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.500V............: 1.5
> DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.750V............: AUTO












Here are my idle Temps:









Here are my temps under Prime95 load. Too high?:


----------



## NoGuru

Those Temps are good.


----------



## DJ Hellfire

Sweet! Just ran 4 instances of MemTest at 2000MB each for over 2 hours. 0 errors!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ Hellfire*
> 
> Sweet! Just ran 4 instances of MemTest at 2000MB each for over 2 hours. 0 errors!


Looks good. Only problem with these 6600's is they run hot as hell once you get to 1.4v and above. Even with push/pull Yate Loons running full out with a 38mm shroud on the push fan my temps skyrocket at 1.47 vcore.

If you get that 3.4 stable that's all you'll need if you are looking to game with it. Sylon runs his Q6600 at 3.4 with an overclocked _*GTX580*_ and sees 99% gpu usage in BF3 ... that tells you everything right there. The main thing is our minimum frames per second will always be lower than other 775 quads because the clocks on these are just slower overall. But 3.4/3.5 GHz is all good with a Q6600.


----------



## DJ Hellfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Looks good. Only problem with these 6600's is they run hot as hell once you get to 1.4v and above. Even with push/pull Yate Loons running full out with a 38mm shroud on the push fan my temps skyrocket at 1.47 vcore.
> If you get that 3.4 stable that's all you'll need if you are looking to game with it. Sylon runs his Q6600 at 3.4 with an overclocked _*GTX580*_ and sees 99% gpu usage in BF3 ... that tells you everything right there. The main thing is our minimum frames per second will always be lower than other 775 quads because the clocks on these are just slower overall. But 3.4/3.5 GHz is all good with a Q6600.


Thanks for the tip! Really appreciate it! I'm no gamer though. I use this computer for music in my recording studio. I run a recording software by Avid called Pro Tools and even a really heavy session with a lot of plugins doesn't hammer the CPU. I used a fairly large session to test and it barely uses 40% CPU. Most my work will likely never go over that. At 3.0GHz, I was hitting about 50-60% CPU usage for heavier sessions. 3.0 was plenty, hell, even did the job at 2.4 when I was running this chip in my Dell. But 3.4, I'm just being greedy!









What do you guys thing about the RAM timings and frequency? It's not a big deal that's it's slightly lower than the 1333 rating? And the timings, I have them set at their rated settings, but do you think I should/could lower the timings to compensate for the slower frequency? It seems mostly only DDR2 and lower run a speeds lower than 7-7-7-21. But I'm not really sure!


----------



## DaClownie

DJ, do you do any gaming on that PC? If you run BF:BC2 or BF3, those temps will go higher. During Prime95 my Q9550 only hits about 57C... in BF3, or LinX, I hit 66C. Just figured I'd give you the heads up









Great job on the OC!


----------



## DJ Hellfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> DJ, do you do any gaming on that PC? If you run BF:BC2 or BF3, those temps will go higher. During Prime95 my Q9550 only hits about 57C... in BF3, or LinX, I hit 66C. Just figured I'd give you the heads up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the OC!


No gaming! In fact, I had to google what BF3 and BC2 are!







One post right above yours I explain what I use it for! I also have to go and grab a can of compressed air. It's pretty dusty inside my case! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dilyn

I believe that with DDR2 and 775 rigs, you definitely want tighter timings; Intel loves that


----------



## DJ Hellfire

Mine is ddr3 though.


----------



## Dilyn

That's what I thought









Speed > timings for DDR3 I believe.


----------



## grishkathefool

The only number that sticks out is your tRFC. It's my understanding that the larger the number, the looser the timings. So, if your OC is stable, really stable, you might try lowering that some and see what happens. However, since you use your rig for production I would think that the amount of RAM you have installed is more important than how tight the timings are.

So, this leads to my next statement: It's time to put back in your RAM and find stability at your max GB. (Unless you are happy at 8GB).

Edit: Just noticed that your MCH REF and your IO Core are on AUTO. This might not matter at all, but if you start trying to push your clocks beyond 3.4GHz you might need to manually set these too.


----------



## DJ Hellfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> The only number that sticks out is your tRFC. It's my understanding that the larger the number, the looser the timings. So, if your OC is stable, really stable, you might try lowering that some and see what happens. However, since you use your rig for production I would think that the amount of RAM you have installed is more important than how tight the timings are.
> So, this leads to my next statement: It's time to put back in your RAM and find stability at your max GB. (Unless you are happy at 8GB).
> Edit: Just noticed that your MCH REF and your IO Core are on AUTO. This might not matter at all, but if you start trying to push your clocks beyond 3.4GHz you might need to manually set these too.


Yeah, I had no success past 3.4, so I left them on auto. And yeah, you read my mind. I was gonna wait a couple days after using the computer for some work to make sure it's really stable real world, then try my luck with the rest of the RAM. But as far as OC'ing, I'm staying at 3.4!


----------



## grishkathefool

Right on.

If, when you re-install your RAM, you find that you don't want to or are unable to find stability, consider lowering you clock a hair instead. There isn't a whole lot of difference in functionality between 3.0GHz and 3.4GHz.


----------



## alancsalt

He has an EP45T-UD3LR so DDR3.

Oops, don't you hate it when you find there was a whole page after the last post.......too late.....


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> That's what I thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Speed > timings for DDR3 I believe.*


I found that to be the case, regardless of the generation. Clock cycles trumps timings. In my opinion, timings don't matter until you've maxed out your cycles.


----------



## DJ Hellfire

So I just said to hell with it and cleaned the dust out of the case and threw the rest of the ram back in. Booted right up without having to tweak any settings. And instead of running a bunch of tests, I decided to test it by actually using it. Thing has been going strong ALL DAY smooth as silk. I did monitor the temps, and what I'm using the computer for, my Max temps are barely passing 50C. So, so far so good. I already did a MemTest when all the RAM was installed before, so I'm sure it's still good. Probably gonna run a burn test anyway to double check everything!

So that's a Q6600 @3.4GHz, w/16GB DDR3 @ 1260MHz. Not bad!


----------



## Dilyn

I almost never stress test legitimately anymore. I got sick and tired of having an OC that would be stable for six hours with a stress test, but none of my games would work properly or Windows would crash doing tasks where it shouldn't. Now I just overclock and do what I normally do. If it works, no more tweaking. If it doesn't, tweak it till it does.

Glad you got a modest overclock on that chip with all of your RAM mate!


----------



## DJ Hellfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> I almost never stress test legitimately anymore. I got sick and tired of having an OC that would be stable for six hours with a stress test, but none of my games would work properly or Windows would crash doing tasks where it shouldn't. Now I just overclock and do what I normally do. If it works, no more tweaking. If it doesn't, tweak it till it does.
> Glad you got a modest overclock on that chip with all of your RAM mate!


Yeah, real world experience is usually always the best with anything. And I'm glad you guys on this forum are so helpful and welcoming. Usually forum OG's are *******s to newbs!







But you guys are great! Thanks a lot for everything. Really appreciate it! I learned a lot!


----------



## KingT

In have DDR3 memory on my P5QC and I run them @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-17, 1.65V for 400MHz FSB (CPU @ 3.4GHz)..

At my current 3.9GHz OC (459MHz FSB) I run memory @ 1224MHz 7-7-7-20 , 1.50V..

It's very important to have a compatible DDR3 memory kit for a LGA775 motherboard to be able to achieve high memory frequencies (very memory picky) ..

CHEERS..


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> I almost never stress test legitimately anymore. I got sick and tired of having an OC that would be stable for six hours with a stress test, but none of my games would work properly or Windows would crash doing tasks where it shouldn't. Now I just overclock and do what I normally do. If it works, no more tweaking. If it doesn't, tweak it till it does.
> Glad you got a modest overclock on that chip with all of your RAM mate!


Same! My Q9400 was stable under prime for 8+ hours... Then last night while the GF and i were on the bed..







we had music playing and it just BSOD'd
And one time i BSOD'd opening facebook!
Tbh i just run a couple of Intel Burn test runs. Then it's stable..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> In have DDR3 memory on my P5QC and I run them @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-17, 1.65V for 400MHz FSB (CPU @ 3.4GHz)..
> At my current 3.9GHz OC (459MHz FSB) I run memory @ 1224MHz 7-7-7-20 , 1.50V..
> It's very important to have a compatible DDR3 memory kit for a LGA775 motherboard to be able to achieve high memory frequencies (very memory picky) ..
> CHEERS..


Hmmm, i'm still on the DDR2..
Wish i could get a new/used board for under $100 that's DDR3 that supports crossfire :/ (at 8x/8x)
DDR3 would be sexy


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ Hellfire*
> 
> Yeah, real world experience is usually always the best with anything. And I'm glad you guys on this forum are so helpful and welcoming. Usually forum OG's are *******s to newbs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you guys are great! Thanks a lot for everything. Really appreciate it! I learned a lot!


Congrats bro!


----------



## NoGuru

Anyone using Ballistic Tracers?


----------



## TaranScorp

Ok, I really did it today. I was trying to plug in my CPU fan into the header while the board was on and my hand slipped and I heard a tiny zap and then smelled something bad and said oh shoot dummy.
Now my board won't boot up. All the fans spin and the LEDS on the board are flashing. The SYS_Fan header is giving power to the fan now but next to it is a copper lead that goes to the PCIe slot that looks fried.
I am trying to clear Cmos but first two times nothing so now am going to wait till morning.
I can take it, I fried the board didn't I?


----------



## DJ Hellfire

Why the hell were you plugging anything into the motherboard with the power on to begin with, let alone somethIng related to the CPU? If you smelled something fried and see something fried then chances are its fried. Inspect both sides of the motherboard and see if you see any of the copper electrical paths bubbled or melted out of the board. If so its fried. Its also possible other components got damaged as well. Good luck.


----------



## Falkentyne

Yeah I'm wondering the same thing. Though the guy probably will NEVER attempt this darwin award stunt again, is powering off a system momentarily really such an inconvenience to take such a shortcut?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaranScorp*
> 
> Ok, I really did it today. I was trying to plug in my CPU fan into the header while the board was on and my hand slipped and I heard a tiny zap and then smelled something bad and said oh shoot dummy.
> Now my board won't boot up. All the fans spin and the LEDS on the board are flashing. The SYS_Fan header is giving power to the fan now but next to it is a copper lead that goes to the PCIe slot that looks fried.
> I am trying to clear Cmos but first two times nothing so now am going to wait till morning.
> I can take it, I fried the board didn't I?


Ouch dude. Probably, yes. Hope that doesn't ruin Christmas.


----------



## TaranScorp

Yes, I will never do that again.
There is nothing wrong on the other side of the board, no burnt parts or bubbled solder.
Looks like I'm off to the Z68 I5 2500k land.
Any suggestion on a good overclocking Z68 motherboards?

Or any last ditch ideas or advice I'm open to.

I've been thinking about ugrading to a quad for months and didn't want to spend the money people want for a Q9550.
So now I'm going to sart looking at i7 2600k or I5 2500k.

Though that 775 board with a E7500 gave me years of faithful service.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaranScorp*
> 
> Yes, I will never do that again.
> There is nothing wrong on the other side of the board, no burnt parts or bubbled solder.
> Looks like I'm off to the Z68 I5 2500k land.
> Any suggestion on a good overclocking Z68 motherboards?
> Or any last ditch ideas or advice I'm open to.
> I've been thinking about ugrading to a quad for months and didn't want to spend the money people want for a Q9550.
> So now I'm going to sart looking at i7 2600k or I5 2500k.
> Though that 775 board with a E7500 gave me years of faithful service.


Ouch... I take out my side fan while it's on. But that's connected to the fan controller.
So a worst case for me would be that the fan controller dies.. Which isn't so bad as it was a crappy $20 one.
Oh well, we've all learnt a lesson here! Don't touch anything on any board while it's on!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaranScorp*
> 
> Yes, I will never do that again.
> There is nothing wrong on the other side of the board, no burnt parts or bubbled solder.
> Looks like I'm off to the Z68 I5 2500k land.
> Any suggestion on a good overclocking Z68 motherboards?
> Or any last ditch ideas or advice I'm open to.
> I've been thinking about ugrading to a quad for months and didn't want to spend the money people want for a Q9550.
> So now I'm going to sart looking at i7 2600k or I5 2500k.
> Though that 775 board with a E7500 gave me years of faithful service.


I've got a P8Z68Deluxe Gen3 and my boss has a P8P67 Pro. Sometimes I think of swapping mobos with him (He'd never notice) just for the simplicity of overclocking on his. Mine has all the extras, but I don't really need them. Mine is fussier to OC, though it could be our chips. So weigh up what you really need in a board before you spend your hard earned. Asus get a tiny bit higher OC generally, but Gigabyte are better on the support, I think.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i got a Z68X-UD4, the newer version is the Z68XP-UD4 and had that too.
got the combo deal at microcenter.... 2600k and z68xp-ud4. very nice board.


----------



## grishkathefool

Z79 and Ivy would be worth doing now, Taran.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Z79 and Ivy would be worth doing now, Taran.


I agree. I'd wait a couple of weeks to see if there are any bugs. If not, jump on it.. 16 Sata ports is SEXY!
Even so, just get a cheapish $200 board and a decent processor! ;D

It's worth the wait from what Intel have been unveiling.. Anyway if worst comes to worst, just get a z68 later on


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I'd rather do something affordable. 2600k and a z68xp-ud4, great bang for your buck setup.
then Ivy comes along, sell 2600k and your home free.

Ivy support
Giga
http://www.gigabyte.us/press-center/news-page.aspx?nid=1048

Asus
http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/PCIe3_Ready/

after Ivy and Gen3 grab a HD 7970 and you got yourself an awesome setup..


----------



## blaze0079

i just killed my ud3p installing it into a new case for a backup pc, hope gigabyte can do something to help.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

gigabyte rma is pretty good actually. unlike biostar, you send them a dead board, they send back a dead board.... lol


----------



## TaranScorp

Sheeeesh, after spending the last 24 hours researching I thought I had my new system picked out.
GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 $159.99
Intel Core i5-2500K 3.3GHz $219.9
CORSAIR Vengeance 2x2GB 240-Pin SDRAM DDR3 1600 Model CMZ4GX3M2A1600C8
$54.99 OR
G.SKILL Ripjaws X 2x2GB 240-Pin SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) M F3-12800CL7D-4GBXM
$54.99

I think I might check out Micro-Center by my house for bundled deals.

All I do is video encoding and photo editing and do not game at all.
Plus I'm on a fixed income so I have to budget my new setup.

But now you guys gave me something new to think about and off to do another 24 hour research binge







Ivy and Z79 within a budget?


----------



## alancsalt

I don't think Z79 is really "budget, being socket 2011 and SB-E (leading to IB-E), but if you are video encoding and photo editing you might have cause to try to squeeze out enough to splash for a 2600K for double the thread count...


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I don't think Z79 is really "budget, being socket 2011 and SB-E (leading to IB-E), but if you are video encoding and photo editing you might have cause to try to squeeze out enough to splash for a 2600K for double the thread count...


So you don't really need a video card? Well..

What's your budget?

But really you'll want..

i5 2500k/2600k (if you can afford it)
8GB-16GB of memory (so it'll all match)
Some decent $100ish card. I.E a 6850 or something lesser.
Decent overclocking Z68 to get the processor up to speed
Recycle your old HDD's and DVD drives.
CPU Cooler: Thermalright Macho is the new Coolermaster Hyper 212+


----------



## TaranScorp

Yea, now i have a bug for this setup but about a $100 more.
Looks to me like a solid setup for overclocking also..

Need to start looking for super good deals.

CORSAIR Vengeance 2x2GB 240Pin 1600 CMZ4GX3M2A1600C8
Intel Core i7-2600K
GIGABYTE GA-Z68XP-UD4

About $514

Oh yea, my first choice is going for $300 as a bundle on the internet.


----------



## alancsalt

He's probably thinking he'll use his existing graphics card.

Ah, ninja post, that sounds alright to me.....


----------



## te0o

Guys, what should I do in order to make my CPU fan to change its speed automatically according to the temperature and the load of the CPU? The fan is CM SickleFlow 2k rpm. I found some options in the PC Health section in the BIOS but none of the options seems to be really working. With the old CPU fan the things were alright but know it won't do the trick. I've connected the fan to the appropriate header on the motherboard CPU_FAN.


----------



## grishkathefool

If it's plugged into the PWM CPU FAN Header, it should work automatically. I think, though, that there is a setting in the BIOS > PC Health Status
Quote:


> *CPU Smart FAN Control*
> Enables or disables the CPU fan speed control function. Auto lets the BIOS decide whether to
> enable this function. Enabled allows the CPU fan to run at different speed according to the CPU
> temperature. You can adjust the fan speed with EasyTune based on system requirements. If
> disabled, CPU fan runs at full speed. (Default: Auto)
> 
> *CPU Smart FAN Mode*
> Specifies how to control CPU fan speed. This item is configurable only if CPU Smart FAN
> Control is set to Diabled or Auto.
> 
> 
> Auto Lets BIOS autodetect the type of CPU fan installed and sets the optimal CPU
> fan control mode. (Default)
> Voltage Sets Voltage mode for a 3-pin CPU fan.
> PWM Sets PWM mode for a 4-pin CPU fan.
> Note: The Voltage mode can be set for a 3-pin CPU fan or a 4-pin CPU fan. However, for a 4-pin
> CPU fan that is not designed following Intel PWM fan specifications, selecting PWM mode may not
> effectively reduce the fan speed.


----------



## Dilyn

Except his fan isn't a PWM fan I don't think?


----------



## te0o

Well, it seems it was a very stupid mistake. Now everything is working fine. The problem was that I was setting CPU Smart FAN Mode to Voltage, but leaving CPU Smart FAN Control disabled. Aaand that's why things weren't happening... Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## grishkathefool

You're welcome, our pleasure teOo!


----------



## gnolnats

I just got a SSD and I'm running bios revision FB. Will I need to flash to a new bios to use the SSD? If so, where do I download the BIOS?

This is what I got:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167050

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnolnats*
> 
> I just got a SSD and I'm running bios revision FB. Will I need to flash to a new bios to use the SSD? If so, where do I download the BIOS?
> This is what I got:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167050
> Thanks for any help you can provide.


Latest bios from Stasio's list is *FFb*
Last "Final" listed by Gigabyte is *FD*
Don't know if you need them or not though.


----------



## grishkathefool

The short answer is 'No'.

What you should do, though, if you haven't already is check out these two threads about setting up your new SSD.

Win 7 SSDs Setup and Secrets

Sean's Windows 7 Install Guide & Optimization for SSDs/HDDs


----------



## DaClownie

@grishkathefool - I'd stick to Sean's guide. Most of the tweaks lsited on the Setup and Secrets are WAY over the top and completely unnecessary. The read write cycles if you have a reliable SSD (Intel, Crucial, Samsung) will never become a factor.

All that's necessary to have a SSD in your system, is to have AHCI mode.

I run a SSD on my EP45-UD3P with I believe the F9 bios... Never bothered updating my BIOS because it works perfectly, lol.


----------



## grishkathefool

I saw improvements in my R/W speeds when I went from AHCI to iastore.

Here is my AS SSD Score using msahci


Here is my AS SSD Score after switching to iastor


As you can see, the Sequentials went down a hair, but the 4K Writes went up by x10. I would say that going to Intel RST and Matrix Storage Manager is worth it.


----------



## gnolnats

I upgraded BIOS to Ffb without any problems other than I lost all of my saved profiles.

When I first got this board set up and installed windows 7, I went to the Intel website and installed the latest Rapid Storage Technology (RST) software and the windows would no longer load (BSOD). I then reinstalled windows and installed the IMSM from the motherboard disk and the machine worked fine. That's what I'm running now. So I was assuming that I had to run the Intel Matrix Storage software which is quite a bit older. Is this incorrect? Can I run the latest Intel RST software or not? I want to install the latest possible when I reinstall windows for this new setup.

Also, can I have the sata controller set to RAID and TRIM still function for the SSD? Or did they fix that, I know it used to be an issue. I was thinking of running a small RAID on my caviar blacks just for games (Steam) so they would load faster, but it's no big deal if I can't use RAID.

Any ideas what I can get for the GTX295? Would it be best to put the stock cooler back on it? A guy at work wants the card if I take off the water block, but I don't know how much to ask for it. That block was a pain to install and I imagine that reinstalling the stock cooler will be just as much fun.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> I upgraded BIOS to Ffb without any problems other than I lost all of my saved profiles.
> 
> When I first got this board set up and installed windows 7, I went to the Intel website and installed the latest Rapid Storage Technology (RST) software and the windows would no longer load (BSOD). I then reinstalled windows and installed the IMSM from the motherboard disk and the machine worked fine. That's what I'm running now. So I was assuming that I had to run the Intel Matrix Storage software which is quite a bit older. Is this incorrect? Can I run the latest Intel RST software or not? I want to install the latest possible when I reinstall windows for this new setup.


I admit I have no idea, sorry.

Quote:


> Also, can I have the sata controller set to RAID and TRIM still function for the SSD? Or did they fix that, I know it used to be an issue. I was thinking of running a small RAID on my caviar blacks just for games (Steam) so they would load faster, but it's no big deal if I can't use RAID.


To my knowledge, TRIM doesn't operate in RAID. However, I seem to recall reading some exceptions to this relating to specific products. In particular, those products got around not using TRIM by utilizing some other garbage collection software. I can't recall what it was, though. It might have been the Revo drives. What SSD did you purchase and what are you RAIDing it with?

Quote:


> Any ideas what I can get for the GTX295? Would it be best to put the stock cooler back on it? A guy at work wants the card if I take off the water block, but I don't know how much to ask for it. That block was a pain to install and I imagine that reinstalling the stock cooler will be just as much fun.
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone.


There are several listed at ebay for around the $150 - $175 dollar mark. You have significant rep to place it in the Marketplace here at OCN, though. You're welcome, too.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnolnats*
> 
> I upgraded BIOS to Ffb without any problems other than I lost all of my saved profiles.
> 
> When I first got this board set up and installed windows 7, I went to the Intel website and installed the latest Rapid Storage Technology (RST) software and the windows would no longer load (BSOD). I then reinstalled windows and installed the IMSM from the motherboard disk and the machine worked fine. That's what I'm running now. So I was assuming that I had to run the Intel Matrix Storage software which is quite a bit older. Is this incorrect? Can I run the latest Intel RST software or not? I want to install the latest possible when I reinstall windows for this new setup.
> 
> Also, can I have the sata controller set to RAID and TRIM still function for the SSD? Or did they fix that, I know it used to be an issue. I was thinking of running a small RAID on my caviar blacks just for games (Steam) so they would load faster, but it's no big deal if I can't use RAID.
> 
> Any ideas what I can get for the GTX295? Would it be best to put the stock cooler back on it? A guy at work wants the card if I take off the water block, but I don't know how much to ask for it. That block was a pain to install and I imagine that reinstalling the stock cooler will be just as much fun.
> Thanks for the help everyone.


I run the latest Intel Rapid Storage Technology with no issues. As to running it in RAID to get trim, if that version of the BIOS functions like the older one I'm on does, set everything to RAID and then build your array. Then, switch the BIOS over the AHCI, and Windows will still find the array as a single disc and function as such. My system is set up in AHCI and I have a C300 which runs TRIM, 500GB WD Cav Black single drive, and 2 Samsung Spinpoint 500GBs in RAID 0, all while in AHCI mode.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> My system is set up in AHCI and I have a *C300* which runs TRIM, *500GB WD Cav Black* single drive, and *2 Samsung Spinpoint 500GB*s in RAID 0, all while in AHCI mode.


That's crazy! I want to see some speed numbers from you!


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> That's crazy! I want to see some speed numbers from you!


Numbers on what? I actually just broke the RAID 0 array today as I wasn't using it anymore, but the drives are still empty so I could always put it back together if you wanna see the RAID benched in AHCI mode

And I hope I didn't word the previous post badly. The C300 is my OS/App drive, the 500GB WD is media/downloads/few game installations, and the RAID 0 array was my setup prior to the C300, but I never broke the array. Just installed the C300, installed windows on it, and made it my primary boot drive. BIOS still showed a single hard drive as well named "Volume 0" for the RAID array.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I upgraded BIOS to Ffb without any problems other than I lost all of my saved profiles.
> When I first got this board set up and installed windows 7, I went to the Intel website and installed the latest Rapid Storage Technology (RST) software and the windows would no longer load (BSOD). I then reinstalled windows and installed the IMSM from the motherboard disk and the machine worked fine. That's what I'm running now. So I was assuming that I had to run the Intel Matrix Storage software which is quite a bit older. Is this incorrect? Can I run the latest Intel RST software or not? I want to install the latest possible when I reinstall windows for this new setup.
> 
> 
> 
> I admit I have no idea, sorry.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can I have the sata controller set to RAID and TRIM still function for the SSD? Or did they fix that, I know it used to be an issue. I was thinking of running a small RAID on my caviar blacks just for games (Steam) so they would load faster, but it's no big deal if I can't use RAID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To my knowledge, TRIM doesn't operate in RAID. However, I seem to recall reading some exceptions to this relating to specific products. In particular, those products got around not using TRIM by utilizing some other garbage collection software. I can't recall what it was, though. It might have been the Revo drives. What SSD did you purchase and what are you RAIDing it with?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas what I can get for the GTX295? Would it be best to put the stock cooler back on it? A guy at work wants the card if I take off the water block, but I don't know how much to ask for it. That block was a pain to install and I imagine that reinstalling the stock cooler will be just as much fun.
> Thanks for the help everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several listed at ebay for around the $150 - $175 dollar mark. You have significant rep to place it in the Marketplace here at OCN, though. You're welcome, too.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnolnats*
> 
> I upgraded BIOS to Ffb without any problems other than I lost all of my saved profiles.
> When I first got this board set up and installed windows 7, I went to the Intel website and installed the latest Rapid Storage Technology (RST) software and the windows would no longer load (BSOD). I then reinstalled windows and installed the IMSM from the motherboard disk and the machine worked fine. That's what I'm running now. So I was assuming that I had to run the Intel Matrix Storage software which is quite a bit older. Is this incorrect? Can I run the latest Intel RST software or not? I want to install the latest possible when I reinstall windows for this new setup.
> Also, can I have the sata controller set to RAID and TRIM still function for the SSD? Or did they fix that, I know it used to be an issue. I was thinking of running a small RAID on my caviar blacks just for games (Steam) so they would load faster, but it's no big deal if I can't use RAID.
> Any ideas what I can get for the GTX295? Would it be best to put the stock cooler back on it? A guy at work wants the card if I take off the water block, but I don't know how much to ask for it. That block was a pain to install and I imagine that reinstalling the stock cooler will be just as much fun.
> Thanks for the help everyone.


Stock cooler makes a card worth more 99% of the time.
It won't be as bad as the water-block 'cause it was designed to fit on it!

To be honest i like selling things to friends, as there's no issues with paypal etc. It's just cash in hand.
At the same time it's terrible, as you may get more on eBay (And probably will). And if anything goes sour milk with it after a few months they can't really point the finger at you









Depends what he offers you though. I'd look around at the stuff on eBay and offer him within that range. (maybe a bit less?)

As i said, i had an offer of like $40 for my E8500, and i was like "eff it, why not try ebay" knowing it was worth ALOT more. In the end it sold for $90 on ebay!

EDIT: Seeing as the waterblock is useless to you, i'd include it in the bundle for ease on the buyer. It's just a nice touch i think, unless they don't want it.


----------



## gnolnats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can I have the sata controller set to RAID and TRIM still function for the SSD? Or did they fix that, I know it used to be an issue. I was thinking of running a small RAID on my caviar blacks just for games (Steam) so they would load faster, but it's no big deal if I can't use RAID.
> 
> 
> 
> To my knowledge, TRIM doesn't operate in RAID. However, I seem to recall reading some exceptions to this relating to specific products. In particular, those products got around not using TRIM by utilizing some other garbage collection software. I can't recall what it was, though. It might have been the Revo drives. What SSD did you purchase and what are you RAIDing it with?
Click to expand...

I'm not going to RAID the SSD, just install win7 and minimal programs on there. All of my games (and other stuff including steam) are on a 1Tb caviar black right now and the games seem to load slowly. I was thinking that I could use the two caviar blacks in a RAID0 and install steam on there so the games would load faster.


----------



## gnolnats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I run the latest Intel Rapid Storage Technology with no issues. As to running it in RAID to get trim, if that version of the BIOS functions like the older one I'm on does, set everything to RAID and then build your array. Then, switch the BIOS over the AHCI, and Windows will still find the array as a single disc and function as such. My system is set up in AHCI and I have a C300 which runs TRIM, 500GB WD Cav Black single drive, and 2 Samsung Spinpoint 500GBs in RAID 0, all while in AHCI mode.


I have tried installing the latest available Intel RST on an older Asus maximus formula (X38/ICH9R) and on this board (P45/ICH10R) with the same results, windows would no longer load. I'll give it another shot, but I can't imagine what I could be doing wrong. Thanks for letting me know that RST will in fact work because I had assumed that it wouldn't with this chipset/sata controller just going by my experience with it.


----------



## alancsalt

Nov 21st 2011 8:02AM

Owners of multiple SSDs will be familiar with this dilemma: do you opt for RAID 0 to put all those precious GBs to use, or do you go for AHCI mode in order to gain TRIM support and maintain performance over time? Well, the next release of Intel's RST should support TRIM for RAID 0, so switching to solid state storage will become an even smarter decision than it is right now.

Source


----------



## grishkathefool

That is awesome, alan!

Makes this an interesting idea, if I can scrounge up a few hundred $$.

OCZ Agility 3 120GB SATA 6GB/s $149 x 3 in RAID0 muwahahaha


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nov 21st 2011 8:02AM
> Owners of multiple SSDs will be familiar with this dilemma: do you opt for RAID 0 to put all those precious GBs to use, or do you go for AHCI mode in order to gain TRIM support and maintain performance over time? Well, the next release of Intel's RST should support TRIM for RAID 0, so switching to solid state storage will become an even smarter decision than it is right now.
> Source


Trim is coming for raid in IRST 11.5 build.








I read this before Xmas i believe.


----------



## lowkickqop

Anyone know of a bios for rev 1.0 with manual fan control. all my fans I have tried in this board dont run at max speed with the fan stuff disabled in the bios.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*
> 
> Anyone know of a bios for rev 1.0 with manual fan control. all my fans I have tried in this board dont run at max speed with the fan stuff disabled in the bios.


I'm sure you got my PM but ET6 should give you the most control over the fans.


----------



## DaClownie

Random question: I'm going to be building a new rig once the taxes hit (or maybe a bit later if I decide to wait until Ivy Bridge/Z77 build) and I was going to pass on the 775 build to my brother so he can play some SW:TOR, Diablo III, etc with it. Should I look at picking up another motherboard and resell my EP45? Been running the EP45, no issues, for 2 1/2 - 3 years. No stability issues, nothing. I've looked in the for sale section, and I've seen a bunch of P45 motherboards selling for $40-50, but the EP45 seems to be selling for $100 still. Just curious.


----------



## Katakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Random question: I'm going to be building a new rig once the taxes hit (or maybe a bit later if I decide to wait until Ivy Bridge/Z77 build) and I was going to pass on the 775 build to my brother so he can play some SW:TOR, Diablo III, etc with it. Should I look at picking up another motherboard and resell my EP45? Been running the EP45, no issues, for 2 1/2 - 3 years. No stability issues, nothing. I've looked in the for sale section, and I've seen a bunch of P45 motherboards selling for $40-50, but the EP45 seems to be selling for $100 still. Just curious.


Keep it. This is probably one of the few, if not the only board that can take your Q9550 to 4.2GHz. A Q9550 at 4.2GHz is still very poweful and beats AMD Phenom II by a good margin. A Phenom II need 200 - 300MHz more to match it. Other P45 boards will struggle to get your Q9550 much over 3.9GHz (8.5 x 460FSB). More than 460FSB is very difficult in combination with yorkfield for all other boards than UD3P/UD3R.

The UD3P is a very special board when it comes to Quad overclocking. It can handle much higher FSB VS other boards, and it seems to do higher CPU frequencies using lower Vcore VS other boards. It is very special, and that is probably why it sells for premium prices.


----------



## lowkickqop

Anyone know how to update the bios through a dvd rom. I downloaded the latest bios here http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html . When I burn it to a dvd it doesnt show up in q flash HDD as the second one down. All that shows up is my A: drive.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Random question: I'm going to be building a new rig once the taxes hit (or maybe a bit later if I decide to wait until Ivy Bridge/Z77 build) and I was going to pass on the 775 build to my brother so he can play some SW:TOR, Diablo III, etc with it. Should I look at picking up another motherboard and resell my EP45? Been running the EP45, no issues, for 2 1/2 - 3 years. No stability issues, nothing. I've looked in the for sale section, and I've seen a bunch of P45 motherboards selling for $40-50, but the EP45 seems to be selling for $100 still. Just curious.


Yeah I would keep it. I have used every platform under the sun and can't say that my SB is really that much faster then my Q9** chips. It is nice in the sense that you can do 4.5 to 5 GHz on air but that overall performance is not that significant considering you are still limited by other factors. I am selling some of my 1366 gear waiting for Ivy though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowkickqop*
> 
> Anyone know how to update the bios through a dvd rom. I downloaded the latest bios here http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html . When I burn it to a dvd it doesnt show up in q flash HDD as the second one down. All that shows up is my A: drive.


I don't think you can flash from a DVD. Use a bootable flash drive if you can.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Yeah I would keep it. I have used every platform under the sun and can't say that my SB is really that much faster then my Q9** chips. It is nice in the sense that you can do 4.5 to 5 GHz on air but that overall performance is not that significant considering you are still limited by other factors. I am selling some of my 1366 gear waiting for Ivy though.
> I don't think you can flash from a DVD. Use a bootable flash drive if you can.


Yea, I'm going full platform upgrade, I'm seeing the slowdown everywhere. Ivy Bridge, 8+ GB of RAM, Crossfire... I got the bug, and I'm getting back like 9 grand on taxes... Daddy wants a new toy, and this Q9550 has plenty of juice left.

Out of curiousity, how much is a Q9550 that clocks at 4.2GHz worth at 1.3ish volts?
What about a 4.5GHz E8400 at around 1.32 volts?

Just trying to see how I can float some of the cost of this computer for him. I am gonna miss my 775 reliable beast though :/


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Yea, I'm going full platform upgrade, I'm seeing the slowdown everywhere. Ivy Bridge, 8+ GB of RAM, Crossfire... I got the bug, and I'm getting back like 9 grand on taxes... Daddy wants a new toy, and this Q9550 has plenty of juice left.
> Out of curiousity, how much is a Q9550 that clocks at 4.2GHz worth at 1.3ish volts?
> What about a 4.5GHz E8400 at around 1.32 volts?
> Just trying to see how I can float some of the cost of this computer for him. I am gonna miss my 775 reliable beast though :/


I sold me E8500 that could do 4.1GHz (limited by RAM) at 1.3v for $90 AUD.(ish)

I got a Q9400 that can do 3.4GHz on 1.29v (which isn't great) but again ram limitations..

The board is great! The only things it lacks for today is USB3.. That being said USB3 wasn't around then!
That being said ET6 is a saviour, my new fans ran a bit loud.. Till i turned them down to 10%









I'd sit on that 775 PC for a bit, wait ill ivy


----------



## lowkickqop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Yea, I'm going full platform upgrade, I'm seeing the slowdown everywhere. Ivy Bridge, 8+ GB of RAM, Crossfire... I got the bug, and I'm getting back like 9 grand on taxes... Daddy wants a new toy, and this Q9550 has plenty of juice left.
> Out of curiousity, how much is a Q9550 that clocks at 4.2GHz worth at 1.3ish volts?
> What about a 4.5GHz E8400 at around 1.32 volts?
> Just trying to see how I can float some of the cost of this computer for him. I am gonna miss my 775 reliable beast though :/


E8400's are going for about 60-70 q9550's are going for 140-160. Ive seen some super golden q9550's go for 140.


----------



## Matt-Matt

My computer just beeped at me while i was stressing it with IBT.. It beeped twice then stopped, then continued the test.
I think it might be the alarm set for temp monitoring.. I don't know what it's on, but i'm unsure. What does 2 short beeps mean generally?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> My computer just beeped at me while i was stressing it with IBT.. It beeped twice then stopped, then continued the test.
> I think it might be the alarm set for temp monitoring.. I don't know what it's on, but i'm unsure. What does 2 short beeps mean generally?


In Detroit in means get F out of the way. I can't remember what it means on the board, I would have to dig my manual out of storage.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> In Detroit in means get F out of the way. I can't remember what it means on the board, I would have to dig my manual out of storage.












Eh, it was the alarm. Just turned it off.
The board doesn't like going over 60c? It's only 'cause it's a hot day in Australia today


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> My computer just beeped at me while i was stressing it with IBT.. It beeped twice then stopped, then continued the test.
> I think it might be the alarm set for temp monitoring.. I don't know what it's on, but i'm unsure. What does 2 short beeps mean generally?


CPU Warning Temperature
Sets the warning threshold for CPU temperature. When CPU temperature exceeds the threshold, BIOS will emit warning sound. Options are: Disabled (default), 60C/140F, 70C/158F, 80C/176F, 90C/194F.

Maybe check what u have set in bios?

These are the usual Intel startup beep codes:


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> CPU Warning Temperature
> Sets the warning threshold for CPU temperature. When CPU temperature exceeds the threshold, BIOS will emit warning sound. Options are: Disabled (default), 60C/140F, 70C/158F, 80C/176F, 90C/194F.
> Maybe check what u have set in bios?
> These are the usual Intel startup beep codes:


Yeah, it wasn't even 2 beeps. It was set on 70c but my motherboard was @ 60c and my processor was on 52c.. I turned it off and it fixed the problem!
Eh, it runs cool enough to not even worry about it!

Thankyou for that!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yeah, it wasn't even 2 beeps. It was set on 70c but my motherboard was @ 60c and my processor was on 52c.. I turned it off and it fixed the problem!
> Eh, it runs cool enough to not even worry about it!
> Thankyou for that!


Try and keep some wind on or across that NB. It can help a lot.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Try and keep some wind on or across that NB. It can help a lot.


I have to rewire my case someday.. I've been so bored in the past couple of days 'cause my girlfriends away in Sydney!
I'll probably get around to it in the next few days, along with my sisters PC and updating my GF's laptop with office and stuff.


----------



## Rowey

Finally had to let go to my baby, put it in a rig for a friend, it will be looked after.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> Finally had to let go to my baby, put it in a rig for a friend, it will be looked after.


Heh... I bought the same case/PSU because of the Newegg deal... he's getting my EP45 and either my E8400 or Q9550 (haven't decided yet) come Ivy Bridge release.


----------



## NoGuru

After a few cups of coffee this morning. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> After a few cups of coffee this morning. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049


Wow bro, nice clock! LN2?


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah, LN2


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> After a few cups of coffee this morning. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049


Nice.


----------



## alancsalt

moar coffee!


----------



## marsey99

i have finally took my ud3r out my day to day box, its going to get a nice new home next to a ss cooler









replaced it with a 25k and z68a d3, chip seems ok doing [email protected] but the board hates 4gb sticks @2133mhz :/


----------



## Dilyn

That reminds me, I should start overclocking this rig









Need to find a nice new home for my 775 rig, or at least get it setup again. I'm sick of looking at it sitting in a box in the corner of my room


----------



## alancsalt

Got the FSB up to 596.92MHz running the stock intel heatsink.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284128


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> Got the FSB up to 596.92MHz running the stock intel heatsink.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284128

















That is simply amazing on the stock heatsink!


----------



## King Who Dat

looking for a ud3p for 775 benching goodness if anyone wants to sell.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley*
> 
> looking for a ud3p for 775 benching goodness if anyone wants to sell.


I know I have seen a few in the FS section lately.


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I know I have seen a few in the FS section lately.


yeah, there is one. I've pmmed the guy, waiting on a response. Just covering all the angles.







I gotta test out that ram you sold me.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley*
> 
> yeah, there is one. I've pmmed the guy, waiting on a response. Just covering all the angles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta test out that ram you sold me.


Welp if you get one it should work out good because they came out of my EP45-UD3P


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/917173/the-bclk-klub-fsb-htt-welcome/270#post_16659660

FSB of 620.13 MHz - stock Intel heatsink (almost - it's screwed down rather than use the plastic clips)


----------



## grillinman

Problem is pertaining to sig rig.

I am currently running my system at a 480 FSB. The multi is 8.5 and RAM is set to 3.33D (1600mhz). A few days ago I was able to run the system, and fold on it, perfectly using same settings but 4.00D on the RAM for 1920mhz. I decided to try to get the RAM up to rated 2133 speeds but was unable to do so and ever since I haven't been able to boot anything higher than 1600 on the RAM. I have reset the MIT to "Optimized Defaults" (which gives me POST errors for some reason now), rebuilt the OC from the ground up, and am back to the setting I used to have but the system will not boot higher than 1600.

The system will POST but I keep getting BSODs; "irql not less or equal to", memory faults, etc.

Anybody have any ideas on this? I have messed with all the important pertaining voltages but nothing has helped.

P.S. I would be glad to fill out an MIT if anybody has one.


----------



## alancsalt

Have you tried some different ram or memtested existing since?


----------



## grillinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Have you tried some different ram or memtested existing since?


I have not since any other RAM I have only runs at 1600. I will run a memtest but since it's ok at 1600 now what would it really show me? Maybe I can get it to run memtest at 1920.


----------



## alancsalt

Sorry. Had the impression it was not as stable as before. I would settle for the 1600MHz then, given you've tried the appropriate voltages without a win. I would think you are not doing badly for a UD3LR.

When they came out ram standard was different. Is that 2 x 4GB RipjawsX, or two sets of 2 x 2? If it's four sticks then should not be unexpected. Often hard to get multiple sticks to full rating....

Nice OC.


----------



## NoGuru

The EP45 DDR3 boards don't really like to run much higher then 1800 on the RAM since they were originally designed for DDR2.


----------



## grillinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Sorry. Had the impression it was not as stable as before. I would settle for the 1600MHz then, given you've tried the appropriate voltages without a win. I would think you are not doing badly for a UD3LR.
> When they came out ram standard was different. Is that 2 x 4GB RipjawsX, or two sets of 2 x 2? If it's four sticks then should not be unexpected. Often hard to get multiple sticks to full rating....
> Nice OC.


Board is rated to run a 2200OC RAM profile actually.

I purchased the RAM specifically to run at more than 1600 since I already had RAM that would run that.

I was running this exact rig at 1920 RAM just a couple days ago...that's what is frustrating me right now.

EDIT: It is 2x4GB sticks.


----------



## kpo6969

Anyone know if a pcie 3.0 gpu (7870 or 7850) will have any issues with this Pcie 2.0 board? I saw one thread about the Asus 7900 having problems but with no resolution. I was thinking about the Asus HD7850-DC2T-2GD5.

http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/HD7850DC2T2GD5/#specifications

Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Anyone know if a pcie 3.0 gpu (7870 or 7850) will have any issues with this Pcie 2.0 board? I saw one thread about the Asus 7900 having problems but with no resolution. I was thinking about the Asus HD7850-DC2T-2GD5.
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/HD7850DC2T2GD5/#specifications
> Thanks


No you won't have any problems. PCI-E 2 and 3 are backwards compatible. Plus if you did end up saturating the PCI-E lane you could crank it up in the BIOS a bit and not have to worry about it to much.


----------



## marsey99




----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*


Nice!!! job bro!!!

DICE?


----------



## marsey99

phase









i want your 4.3ghz now baby :lol:

i won a vapochill xe2 on aria forums mate


















frost


























custom paint on the case i dont use xD










ghetto benchtop with setup under an archos.

putty!










its what i spent my spare cash on and why i wasnt with tom and dag at the team uk oc event dude, i bought a clamp off duniek (well i paid for it and he only sent me half !"%^$£) and made a top so the mobo is the right height for the cold head and then splashed out on this e6400, an e6850 and a good e8400 (does 4.75ghz on 24/7 volts







).

only thing is it was my new gpu fund and now all the new gpu are out i has no cash xD

benching and bf3 are about all i "play" anyway.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> phase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want your 4.3ghz now baby :lol:
> i won a vapochill xe2 on aria forums mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its what i spent my spare cash on and why i wasnt with tom and dag at the team uk oc event dude, i bought a clamp off duniek (well i paid for it and he only sent me half !"%^$£) and made a top so the mobo is the right height for the cold head and then splashed out on this e6400, an e6850 and a good e8400 (does 4.75ghz on 24/7 volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> only thing is it was my new gpu fund and now all the new gpu are out i has no cash xD
> benching and bf3 are about all i "play" anyway.


Free Phase! Sweet!
Don't worry about not having funds for a new GPU, the non-ref's will be out later and have better cooling and clock better.
Benching and BF3, bout all I do in my spare time too


----------



## marsey99

tbh dude i want a real kepler and not this mid ranged gk104 core card they are selling atm as this was going to be 660...anyway, thats a whole nother tale.

i am thinking more about a new mobo for this box and i might just grab another 460 and sli them, 2 of these are plenty for todays games and i have tbh this has reignited my hunger to bench and this e84 is going to be something special


----------



## robbo2

Getting ready for some fun! Only problem is I have never touched a 775 system before


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Getting ready for some fun! Only problem is I have never touched a 775 system before


Oh man, 775 is tricky. I would practice on air a bit if you can. Let us know if you have any questions. Also post your results


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Getting ready for some fun! Only problem is I have never touched a 775 system before


Nice nice!! I just submitted Q6600 last week and 2 more yesterday,but I didn't break NoGuru's 4.8ghz though =(.


----------



## robbo2

I know it's tough and I will be up against it







I have some crappier core2 chips to practice on before I have a go at a E8400, E8500 and Q6600 I have lined up.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I know it's tough and I will be up against it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some crappier core2 chips to practice on before I have a go at a E8400, E8500 and Q6600 I have lined up.


It's tough on 775 platforms, but I think I'm having fun and man mucho points too!! I got like almost 100 points just for my Q6600 submissions







Q9300 will be put for air validation tonight and if its good then time for some north pole action, lol!!!

oh by the way I am using NoGuru's EP45-UD3p mobo


----------



## robbo2

To be honest I am really looking forward to the challenge. I played around with the Q6600 on air and got to 3.8 and I have been talking to jjjc about it. The first Intel chip I ever owned was a i7 930 so it's time to leave my AMD comfort zone







Have the good gear from what I have researched so I will have no excuses.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> It's tough on 775 platforms, but I think I'm having fun and man mucho points too!! I got like almost 100 points just for my Q6600 submissions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q9300 will be put for air validation tonight and if its good then time for some north pole action, lol!!!
> oh by the way I am using NoGuru's EP45-UD3p mobo


I miss my board, lol. Super glad it went to a bencher though









I remember getting about 100 for my Q6600. I think I benched about 20 chips on that board and it was always a limit of the chip and not the board.

Since it is your first time on 775 might want to install ET6 and just increase Vcore and see what the board does with the other volts on Auto just to get an idea.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> It's tough on 775 platforms, but I think I'm having fun and man mucho points too!! I got like almost 100 points just for my Q6600 submissions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q9300 will be put for air validation tonight and if its good then time for some north pole action, lol!!!
> oh by the way I am using NoGuru's EP45-UD3p mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my board, lol. Super glad it went to a bencher though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember getting about 100 for my Q6600. I think I benched about 20 chips on that board and it was always a limit of the chip and not the board.
> 
> Since it is your first time on 775 might want to install ET6 and just increase Vcore and see what the board does with the other volts on Auto just to get an idea.
Click to expand...

Haha yeah we have lots of chips here in the lab I can borrow and return back. It's an ES chips so some of them might suck and some them ok and some of them are good like my Q8400 submissions =). Yeah installed ET already same as the one I was using with my old x58-ud3r =).


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> To be honest I am really looking forward to the challenge. I played around with the Q6600 on air and got to 3.8 and I have been talking to jjjc about it. The first Intel chip I ever owned was a i7 930 so it's time to leave my AMD comfort zone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have the good gear from what I have researched so I will have no excuses.


Yeah same here I am always looking for a challenge and having fun at the same time too. I just hate to go and buy dice, because
whenever I go to the counter I always get stuck because they don't know dice code and they have to call here and there, so
people get mad behind me, lol!!...but yeah with ep45-ud3p I can boot up Q6600 4.3ghz and work my way up using setfsb.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Yeah same here I am always looking for a challenge and having fun at the same time too. I just hate to go and buy dice, because
> whenever I go to the counter I always get stuck because they don't know dice code and they have to call here and there, so
> people get mad behind me, lol!!...but yeah with ep45-ud3p I can boot up Q6600 4.3ghz and work my way up using setfsb.


Get the code from them next time and next time they are all confused, you can pull out the code and they will be like "who is this guy". LMAO


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Yeah same here I am always looking for a challenge and having fun at the same time too. I just hate to go and buy dice, because
> whenever I go to the counter I always get stuck because they don't know dice code and they have to call here and there, so
> people get mad behind me, lol!!...but yeah with ep45-ud3p I can boot up Q6600 4.3ghz and work my way up using setfsb.
> 
> 
> 
> Get the code from them next time and next time they are all confused, you can pull out the code and they will be like "who is this guy". LMAO
Click to expand...

Haha good point NoG!! I will ask the code next time since I think I am the only one buying dice there (smart and final store) but not sure
if Wumpus buys his dice there too.


----------



## robbo2

I have a E4400 locked and loaded in it at the moment. Just tested the board since I haven't started it since I insulated it and everything is working great







Wait till this afternoon and get to get some DICE and have some fun


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I have a E4400 locked and loaded in it at the moment. Just tested the board since I haven't started it since I insulated it and everything is working great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till this afternoon and get to get some DICE and have some fun


Don't forget to buy monster energy drink (green one), lol!!! go go go and torture that CPU


----------



## robbo2

I'm much more of a red bull fan


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I'm much more of a red bull fan


Stop teasing man I'm here at work right now, lol!!


----------



## robbo2

hahaha sorry man







I'll leave it alone for a while because I have to wait for the afternoon when the humidity drops. Otherwise I get big puddles of water over everything. Will post some results when I am done


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> hahaha sorry man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll leave it alone for a while because I have to wait for the afternoon when the humidity drops. Otherwise I get big puddles of water over everything. Will post some results when I am done


Good luck


----------



## robbo2

Well it was pretty fun! was able to run all the benches over 4ghz from 2ghz so was happy with that. Managed to take #1 spot on OCN for SPI 1mb and frequency. So finally getting some team points was a nice bonus for me. All in all I was very happy with this board







Now to get a better chip into it


----------



## dhenzjhen

Awesome stuff man









I just did some air validation also with Q9300 and hoping to get more with
dice action


----------



## robbo2

Damn that's some good points for air man! Should be great once you get it cold. Your a beast on the bot lol


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Damn that's some good points for air man! Should be great once you get it cold. Your a beast on the bot lol


Yeah hoping to get more with cold and the good thing was I can boot 3.95Ghz easy and work my way up but it gets hot so I get stuck
meaning I need to buy some dice asap, lol!!


----------



## robbo2

I'm lucky I have a big ice factory 5 mins down the road that sell pellets for $4 a kilo. Popped a Q6600 into the board for tomorrow







I'll aim to beat you, though I don't fancy my chances


----------



## dhenzjhen

I'll insulate my mobo tom when I get home from work and get some dice 12 LBS (1.29/LBS) not bad =).
Yeah I look forward to your Q6600 quest try to beat my Q6600 ES with you retail chip hehe









later bro gotta go sleep now goin to work tom..


----------



## marsey99

aw NG, you sold it









ah well i am glad to see its still going strong









totally agree too, every chip i have put in this board has gone to its max and the mobo is just like, meh, that it?

only now its chilly do i think i might find its limit but i have a feeling my ram will run out first and i need to get some sticks that will do 1200mhz+ cas5 as i know i will be screwd once i get around there with these.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> aw NG, you sold it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah well i am glad to see its still going strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally agree too, every chip i have put in this board has gone to its max and the mobo is just like, meh, that it?
> only now its chilly do i think i might find its limit but i have a feeling my ram will run out first and i need to get some sticks that will do 1200mhz+ cas5 as i know i will be screwd once i get around there with these.


Yeah, it's was just time to let her go, but she is in good hands with dhenzjhen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> and the mobo is just like, meh, that it?.


LMAO!

Humm, marsey, do you have a Q6600? I see a small 3 way contest for some 1200+ RAM in the making


----------



## marsey99

nope, not got a q66 yet but its one on the list as its some big boints from those.

tbh i am going to work my way thru the duos as i aint sure how well this phase will do with a hotter running chip like the q66, its only rated for 180w so not lots :|


----------



## daniel1540z

hi guysss... does anyone knows someone who is willing to sell GA-EP45-UD3P 1.6? i need one for my q6600 =(


----------



## robbo2

Couldn't catch you dhen







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2307933


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Couldn't catch you dhen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2307933


haha c'mon man moar powah!!

woot woot Q9300 http://hwbot.org/submission/2268412_


----------



## robbo2

I'm going to revisit that chip. It wasn't scaling with voltages so I think my NB was too low. Only went up to 1.4v and kept crashing at 500.

Another gold cup







awesome job beating TaPaKaH dude. He bins everything I here.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I'm going to revisit that chip. It wasn't scaling with voltages so I think my NB was too low. Only went up to 1.4v and kept crashing at 500.
> 
> Another gold cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome job beating TaPaKaH dude. He bins everything I here.


He missed my ES chip I think, lol!! yahoo mucho points for my Q9300


----------



## MatiasOCs

HI all! can anyone tell me why I got this vdrop? is my power supply not enough ?


----------



## NoGuru

Let it run longer.


----------



## MatiasOCs

OK, now I set voltages manually on 1.3v but something is wrong... i let it run longer now.
Thx for reply


----------



## MatiasOCs

13 minutes later...


----------



## NoGuru

Looks okay to me.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel1540z*
> 
> hi guysss... does anyone knows someone who is willing to sell GA-EP45-UD3P 1.6? i need one for my q6600 =(


here you go http://www.overclock.net/t/1235044/gigabyte-ep45-ud3p-q8200-oem-pull-4x1gb-gskill-1066/0_40


----------



## DaClownie

Question: Is it possible that my USB ports are frying devices on my system? Can they send enough power to do this? Just noticing a trend here, that's all...

About a year ago, I charged my iPhone 3GS every night on my PC, until it no longer took a charge... ever again (RIP!)
Rosewill $30 USB headset, plugged it in first time into my tower, never initialized correctly, had to RMA.
Corsair Vengeance 1500 USB headset, plugged it in yesterday... it worked perfectly. Installed the software. Shut down my computer and the lights on the in line volume controls seemed to stay illuminated (didn't think this motherboard charged devices or powered them when it was off?). Turn it on today, go to play some BF3... no sound. Headset doesn't work in my computer or my girlfriend's computer...

What gives? my mouse and keyboard never have issues... why do I keep having peripherals die? I just want a freaking headset that works... *rips out hair*


----------



## MatiasOCs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Looks okay to me.


So is normal a 0.05 vdrop? that means I need to give some extra power next time?
Another question, I can now set @3.4 ghz at 7.5x, but i can not set [email protected] at 8.5x, why is that?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Question: Is it possible that my USB ports are frying devices on my system? Can they send enough power to do this? Just noticing a trend here, that's all...
> About a year ago, I charged my iPhone 3GS every night on my PC, until it no longer took a charge... ever again (RIP!)
> Rosewill $30 USB headset, plugged it in first time into my tower, never initialized correctly, had to RMA.
> Corsair Vengeance 1500 USB headset, plugged it in yesterday... it worked perfectly. Installed the software. Shut down my computer and the lights on the in line volume controls seemed to stay illuminated (didn't think this motherboard charged devices or powered them when it was off?). Turn it on today, go to play some BF3... no sound. Headset doesn't work in my computer or my girlfriend's computer...
> What gives? my mouse and keyboard never have issues... why do I keep having peripherals die? I just want a freaking headset that works... *rips out hair*


Ouch, that sucks. Yeah I have seen USB ports fry devices before when they go bad. I would tape off the ports you know have fired stuff so you don't use them. If you have any old phones or junk you don't use any more and test the other ports to see if it is just one, two or all the ports. Sucks about your head phones.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatiasOCs*
> 
> So is normal a 0.05 vdrop? that means I need to give some extra power next time?
> Another question, I can now set @3.4 ghz at 7.5x, but i can not set [email protected] at 8.5x, why is that?


Yep, .05 is the norm. If you don't want to see the droop set LLC.

I don't really understand your second question. Need more info.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Ouch, that sucks. Yeah I have seen USB ports fry devices before when they go bad. I would tape off the ports you know have fired stuff so you don't use them. If you have any old phones or junk you don't use any more and test the other ports to see if it is just one, two or all the ports. Sucks about your head phones.


So how do I go about testing these ports? Because the device was working in said port yesterday, and now it doesn't work anywhere. But once again, Windows doesn't detect the device plugging in now... and I don't believe I have any old devices other than mice or keyboards to plug into the slots... I don't believe anyway... I'll have to go digging...

I hope this thing isn't frying devices in the USB ports... I'm supposed to be passing this computer on to my brother.

For reference also... the first USB device was plugged into my front port that I always hook my HP touchpad and my Nexus S phone into and those work perfectly still... so the rosewill could have just been defective... this headset was in a port I never use for anything... but it was working absolutely perfect yesterday.


----------



## MatiasOCs

Yes sorry, my English is not very good, what I meant is that I can not get the cpu at 3.4 ghz with a multiplier of 8.5 but I can with a multi of 7.5, so why I can`t get the same speed whit a higher multi?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatiasOCs*
> 
> Yes sorry, my English is not very good, what I meant is that I can not get the cpu at 3.4 ghz with a multiplier of 8.5 but I can with a multi of 7.5, so why I can`t get the same speed whit a higher multi?


With a higher multi you should get higher clocks. If it won't boot with higher clocks then you need more volts somewhere like Vcore, VTT or MCH.


----------



## DaClownie

Would an XBox 360 work? what am I trying to see that the device does?


----------



## MatiasOCs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> With a higher multi you should get higher clocks. If it won't boot with higher clocks then you need more volts somewhere like Vcore, VTT or MCH.


Yes I know, but with a higher multi I can not get the same clocks i`ve have with a lower multi. I try that anyway, set some higher volts.
Can u give me a link with the M.I.T. explanation to read? which means each term? I got the basics


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Yes I know, but with a higher multi I can not get the same clocks i`ve have with a lower multi. I try that anyway, set some higher volts.
> Can u give me a link with the M.I.T. explanation to read? which means each term? I got the basics


If you want to use high multi then try lowering the FSB.

455 x 7.5 = ~ 3.4ghz
400 x 8.5 = 3.4ghz


----------



## NoGuru

http://www.overclock.net/t/666710/setting-up-and-voltage-terms-for-ep45-ud3


----------



## MatiasOCs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> If you want to use high multi then try lowering the FSB.
> 455 x 7.5 = ~ 3.4ghz
> 400 x 8.5 = 3.4ghz


Something strange happens in this past days, now I can set an 8.5 multi with lower FSB, yesterday I can not even reach 3.2 hgz with 8.5 multi and 400 FSB, now Im on x8.5, 459 fsb @3.9 ghz.








And I reach 480 FSB with 7.5 multi, so maybe I can reach higher clocks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/666710/setting-up-and-voltage-terms-for-ep45-ud3


Thanks!


----------



## DaClownie

MatiasOCs - Sounds like you found one of the infamous FSB holes that exists... Many boards have them... the UD3P tends to be a bit higher up on the scale before you hit the FSB hole though...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> MatiasOCs - Sounds like you found one of the infamous FSB holes that exists... Many boards have them... the UD3P tends to be a bit higher up on the scale before you hit the FSB hole though...


Yep, good possibility. Someone get this guy some REP, STAT


----------



## MatiasOCs

Really? I had no idea that there. Well, so around 400 FSB is that hole, at lower values thats great!, just hope thats the only hole this mobo has


----------



## MatiasOCs

This mother is great! now I can reach the 4.0 ghz much more easy than whit my previous mother (DFI LANparty DK P45-T2RS-plus), is awesome how cold is the NB on this too.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2312067


----------



## NoGuru

Most will agree that it is the best 775 board for Quads.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Based on my Q9300 and Q8400 WR's I'd say hell yeah I do agree with NoG!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Based on my Q9300 and Q8400 WR's I'd say hell yeah I do agree with NoG!


Awesome bro!

If I start to loose to many points on the BOT because of you, I am going to need my board back


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Based on my Q9300 and Q8400 WR's I'd say hell yeah I do agree with NoG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome bro!
> 
> If I start to loose to many points on the BOT because of you, I am going to need my board back
Click to expand...

haha no way you can get your mobo back NoG! You may get it back but with missing caps, lol!!!


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatiasOCs*
> 
> This mother is great! now I can reach the 4.0 ghz much more easy than whit my previous mother (DFI LANparty DK P45-T2RS-plus), is awesome how cold is the NB on this too.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2312067


Nice.

I'm debating about parting out my 4.3Ghz Q9550/UD3P or keeping it and building it into the media center in my den.

Problem being that parting it out can probably just about pay for a 2500K setup that won't need water cooling.


----------



## 2thAche

*bought 2500K/Z68/8GB Corsair for $320 today, Microcenter deal.*

Means that the UD3P, Q9550 will be separated and going up on the block probably this weekend to pay for it





























Makes me sad, honestly. My favorite and most rewarding OC combo in 16 years of doing this.


































Long live the king!!


----------



## dhenzjhen

NoG, I killed your Q9650


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> NoG, I killed your Q9650


Now I must kill you!

Kidding, great job bro


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> NoG, I killed your Q9650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I must kill you!
> 
> Kidding, great job bro
Click to expand...

haha thanks NoG! I only got 10Lbs of dice that's why I rushed the other submissions =(


----------



## DaClownie

After testing the voltage on all the ports (figured I'd check all the headers, they range anywhere from 4.96-4.98 depending on the header i'm attached to.

Interestingly enough (atleast to me) they all show the same voltage when the computer is shut off as well. EP45 doesn't charge phones when it's turned off, does it?


----------



## NoGuru

I don't think it will charge stuff once it is turned off. That was first introduced with some of the 1156/1366 boards.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> After testing the voltage on all the ports (figured I'd check all the headers, they range anywhere from 4.96-4.98 depending on the header i'm attached to.
> Interestingly enough (atleast to me) they all show the same voltage when the computer is shut off as well. EP45 doesn't charge phones when it's turned off, does it?


My new 1155 does not charge stuff when the system is off. One thing i miss about my 1366 system from gigabyte. Not sure if my 775 ep45 did.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My new 1155 does not charge stuff when the system is off. One thing i miss about my 1366 system from gigabyte. Not sure if my 775 ep45 did.


Mine can


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Mine can


Why can't my system do it?


----------



## MatiasOCs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Nice.
> I'm debating about parting out my 4.3Ghz Q9550/UD3P or keeping it and building it into the media center in my den.
> Problem being that parting it out can probably just about pay for a 2500K setup that won't need water cooling.


Wow, nice speeds! U got it 24/7 ? what temp the cpu reach?


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Mine can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't my system do it?
Click to expand...

I believe you need to enable that in BIOS (possibly called "USB recharging").


----------



## Dilyn

That's actually one of the reasons why I went with Gigabyte for my 1155 rig


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatiasOCs*
> 
> Wow, nice speeds! U got it 24/7 ? what temp the cpu reach?


Yea it has been 24/7 for a couple years, used daily. If I %100 load it it the hottest core would do like 72C. That same loop can barely handle the 3930K at 4.8.

I had a buddy who wanted my Q6600, so I'm going to move the Q9550 to be the secondary gamer, but I'll have to move it to an H5O or Kuhler 620 so I'm not sure what the temps will be. I'll have to test and see if I have to down-clock it, I'm not sure how that will go. I'm more concerned with losing the waterblock on my NB, but I'll have to see how the temps are.


----------



## MatiasOCs

OK, im in 55-60 C on 4.0, so im going good!, I´ll try a little more then









btw, I need higher voltages to reach 4.0 than you to reach 4.3, any ideas?


----------



## 2thAche

Matias: My set for 4.3. It's not so much VCore but the reference and skew settings that make the high OCs stable. Also, it became much more stable after I started using the black G-Skill 1100 set rather than the light-blue 1066 set:

CPU = Q9550, VID= 1.17
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP45-UD3P Version 1.0
BIOS Version = F10J
Ram = 2x2GB G Skill DDR2 1100

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
CPU Clock Ratio .............................: 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: +0.5
CPU Frequency ..............................: 4.3 GHz.

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 506
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive...................: 800 mV
PCI Express Clock Drive.....: 900 mV
CPU Clock Skew...................: 0 ps
MCH Clock Skew..................: 50 ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: Auto
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1012
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 5
tRCD .............................................: 5
tRP............................................... ..: 5
tRAS.............................................. : 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................: Auto
tWTR..........................................: Auto
tWR............................................: Auto
tRFC...........................................: 62
tRTP...........................................: Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 9
Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 9

Channel A
Driving Strength Profile...................OC-1200
Channel B
Driving Strength Profile...................OC-1200

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;................................: 1.38125 (1.344 - CPUZ)
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*...............: 1.360
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: 1.50
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*...........: 0.785 (0.886)

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: 1.360
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.760V............: 0.800 (0.901)
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V..............: 0.900
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.500V............: 1.500
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...........: 1.200

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 1.94
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto


----------



## 2thAche

And my NB has a waterblock on it. I think that's important for long-term high OC on 775.


----------



## MatiasOCs

Thanks for the data!. Yes now im on a gskill [email protected] maybe a faster ram will help too. What value is it safe for CPU Termination?
WC or a real good cooler is essential for high values, I got a Danger Den block for the cpu and work great with high frequencies. http://www.dangerden.com/store/mpc-cpu-block-for-lga-1156-i3-i5-i7.html#tabs


----------



## robbo2

I ran that Q6600 again now that I am feeling more confident in what I am doing with 775. I got you Dhen and just scrapped past NoGuru







http://hwbot.org/submission/2272456_robbo2_cpu_frequency_core_2_q6600_%282.4ghz%29_4860.27_mhz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I ran that Q6600 again now that I am feeling more confident in what I am doing with 775. I got you Dhen and just scrapped past NoGuru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2272456_robbo2_cpu_frequency_core_2_q6600_%282.4ghz%29_4860.27_mhz


Nice job!








Dhen, I am going to need my board back


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhen, I am going to need my board back


"Borrow" Dilyn's Nurglegasm?


----------



## FtW 420

Nice robbo! I picked up a q6600 but haven't tried it yet, will have to see how it does one of these days...


----------



## robbo2

A compliment from NoGuru and FtW *swoons*







Cheers guys


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I ran that Q6600 again now that I am feeling more confident in what I am doing with 775. I got you Dhen and just scrapped past NoGuru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2272456_robbo2_cpu_frequency_core_2_q6600_%282.4ghz%29_4860.27_mhz


Good job man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I ran that Q6600 again now that I am feeling more confident in what I am doing with 775. I got you Dhen and just scrapped past NoGuru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2272456_robbo2_cpu_frequency_core_2_q6600_%282.4ghz%29_4860.27_mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhen, I am going to need my board back
Click to expand...

haha not now NoG kinda busy benching


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhen, I am going to need my board back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Borrow" Dilyn's Nurglegasm?
Click to expand...

He should've asked me on Thursday. I would've dropped it off.
I was over on his side of the state this weekend. Just got home, in fact.

It needs to see some action. It's just sitting there in its box all alone with no chip to keep it company


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> He should've asked me on Thursday. I would've dropped it off.
> I was over on his side of the state this weekend. Just got home, in fact.
> It needs to see some action. It's just sitting there in its box all alone with no chip to keep it company


Thanks D, but I don't even think I have any DDR2 or 775 chips anymore.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> He should've asked me on Thursday. I would've dropped it off.
> I was over on his side of the state this weekend. Just got home, in fact.
> It needs to see some action. It's just sitting there in its box all alone with no chip to keep it company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks D, but I don't even think I have any DDR2 or 775 chips anymore.
Click to expand...

I do.
Man I need to sell that rig.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> I do.
> Man I need to sell that rig.


My funds are all tied up waiting for Ivy and 30L of LN2








Also going on a Wakeboard trip to Georgia at the end of May then the Toronto event June 1st.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> I do.
> Man I need to sell that rig.
> 
> 
> 
> My funds are all tied up waiting for Ivy and 30L of LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also going on a Wakeboard trip to Georgia at the end of May then the Toronto event June 1st.
Click to expand...

They moved it to June 1st?
I might go









Have fun with the LN2. And the Wakeboard trip.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Thanks D, but I don't even think I have any DDR2 or 775 chips anymore.


I could help out with a donation of 2 x 1GB Transcend aXeRam PC2-9600 if you wanted to try?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I could help out with a donation of 2 x 1GB Transcend aXeRam PC2-9600 if you wanted to try?


LOL, thanks AC, but I will have to wait for a latter time. I shall sit in the high grass like a hungry Lion, waiting to strike.


----------



## alancsalt

Well Dhen, looks like yr motherboard is safe.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Well Dhen, looks like yr motherboard is safe.


haha yeah safe and secure waiting for chips to bench


----------



## MatiasOCs

HI all, I try to reach 4.2 ghz now, but when win7 load the vga drivers wont load, why is that?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatiasOCs*
> 
> HI all, I try to reach 4.2 ghz now, but when win7 load the vga drivers wont load, why is that?


Sounds like it is unstable. Do a fresh load of the Drivers or lower the clock.
Fill in your system specs when you get a chance.


----------



## damocles

same here... nvidia drivers wont load.


----------



## NoGuru

Boot into safe mode and uninstall all old drivers and reinstall the new ones.


----------



## MatiasOCs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Sounds like it is unstable. Do a fresh load of the Drivers or lower the clock.
> Fill in your system specs when you get a chance.


On 4.0 ghz loads fine, yes. I try reinstall drivers but is like win7 don`t recognize the vga.
Where is the system spec list? is in create a new rig?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatiasOCs*
> 
> On 4.0 ghz loads fine, yes. I try reinstall drivers but is like win7 don`t recognize the vga.
> Where is the system spec list? is in create a new rig?


You use RigBuilder in the upper right hand corner to list yr rig components. You can add more if you want, but for sig components are enough.
Go to "My Profile"
Scroll down to "Your Forum Signature", bottom of that is "Edit Signature Text". Click on it.
In "Add Lists" add the rig you created in RigBuilder.


----------



## MatiasOCs

OK, I think I do it right


----------



## MatiasOCs

Well, it seems to be a voltage issue, I set it a bit higher and got no problems whit the vga, but instable as hell. How much vcore can I add? i mean, whit the vdrop if i set on 1.42 cpuz shown 1.4v, what is the real value?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatiasOCs*
> 
> Well, it seems to be a voltage issue, I set it a bit higher and got no problems whit the vga, but instable as hell. How much vcore can I add? i mean, whit the vdrop if i set on 1.42 cpuz shown 1.4v, what is the real value?


If your on H2O, between 1.45-1.50 is about the max.
If CPU-Z is showing 1.40 that is what the chip is running at with vdoop. That's about average for the EP45.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatiasOCs*
> 
> OK, I think I do it right


No RAM mentioned. That's one of the important bits.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatiasOCs*
> 
> Well, it seems to be a voltage issue, I set it a bit higher and got no problems whit the vga, but instable as hell. How much vcore can I add? i mean, whit the vdrop if i set on 1.42 cpuz shown 1.4v, what is the real value?


It is worth pointing out that a good portion of Q9550's hit a soft cap of 4.0ghz or so. After that, the level of voltage needed to get it to go higher can jump dramatically. If you're overclocking it just for the sake of overclocking I'd say keep tweaking the hell out of that bad boy. However, if you're just gaming, there's no reason that you can't sit comfortably at 4.0GHz and enjoy some smooth CPU gaming performance.


----------



## MatiasOCs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MatiasOCs*
> 
> Well, it seems to be a voltage issue, I set it a bit higher and got no problems whit the vga, but instable as hell. How much vcore can I add? i mean, whit the vdrop if i set on 1.42 cpuz shown 1.4v, what is the real value?
> 
> 
> 
> If your on H2O, between 1.45-1.50 is about the max.
> If CPU-Z is showing 1.40 that is what the chip is running at with vdoop. That's about average for the EP45.
Click to expand...

Yes im on h2o, so I can add a bit more vcore, nice, was a little afraid of get over 1.4v, I never pass that barrier on my previous motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MatiasOCs*
> 
> OK, I think I do it right
> 
> 
> 
> No RAM mentioned. That's one of the important bits.
Click to expand...

Ok, I fix it there. thx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MatiasOCs*
> 
> Well, it seems to be a voltage issue, I set it a bit higher and got no problems whit the vga, but instable as hell. How much vcore can I add? i mean, whit the vdrop if i set on 1.42 cpuz shown 1.4v, what is the real value?
> 
> 
> 
> It is worth pointing out that a good portion of Q9550's hit a soft cap of 4.0ghz or so. After that, the level of voltage needed to get it to go higher can jump dramatically. If you're overclocking it just for the sake of overclocking I'd say keep tweaking the hell out of that bad boy. However, if you're just gaming, there's no reason that you can't sit comfortably at 4.0GHz and enjoy some smooth CPU gaming performance.
Click to expand...

Well yes, is a gaming rig, battlefield 3 only, is a game who crash a lot with unstable OC, but if it exist the possibility of reach a little bit more I can`t resist the temptation


----------



## MatiasOCs

I got another doubt, how much voltage can add to the fsb, now Im in 500 fsb with 1.44v.
And MHC voltage? im on 1.36v , the ram is in 1000 mhz on 2.1 v


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatiasOCs*
> 
> I got another doubt, how much voltage can add to the fsb, now Im in 500 fsb with 1.44v.
> And MHC voltage? im on 1.36v , the ram is in 1000 mhz on 2.1 v


A general rule of thumb is to keep VTT about two notches below Vcore (just as a guide line but not set in stone)
MCH should not need much more then 1.30 but going a little higher won't hurt if you have good air flow.
Read this http://www.overclock.net/t/666710/setting-up-and-voltage-terms-for-ep45-ud3


----------



## Bonka

It really depends on the setup. I need 1.36 MCH for 72hr Prime stable with all 4 dimm slots populated on my 1.6 rev board.


----------



## MatiasOCs

Ok, thx.
At this moment I think is the ram who limit the oc.


----------



## MatiasOCs

I did some benchs, based on the cpu OC, do you believe it's worth keep this values?

@ 4 ghz


@4.25 ghz


----------



## NoGuru

That is not really a good comparison. Use 3D Mark Vantage and it will isolate the CPU score, you can just run the CPU bench on it too but I don't know if you need to buy it for that, in which case you would be better off running the whole bench.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MatiasOCs*
> 
> Well, it seems to be a voltage issue, I set it a bit higher and got no problems whit the vga, but instable as hell. How much vcore can I add? i mean, whit the vdrop if i set on 1.42 cpuz shown 1.4v, what is the real value?
> 
> 
> 
> It is worth pointing out that a good portion of *Q9550's hit a soft cap of 4.0ghz or so. After that, the level of voltage needed to get it to go higher can jump dramatically.* If you're overclocking it just for the sake of overclocking I'd say keep tweaking the hell out of that bad boy. However, if you're just gaming, there's no reason that you can't sit comfortably at 4.0GHz and enjoy some smooth CPU gaming performance.
Click to expand...

its not just those cpu dude, they all get to a point where they need lashings of voltage to get the next 100mhz. my q9550 would do 3.8ghz on vid and could do 4ghz on vid +75mv but the next 200mhz after than needed 150mv. i used to run it 24/7 @ 3.6ghz on 1.168v as it was fast enough there and i could run it with fans spinning under 500 rpm.

if you have got to 4ghz with ease then you might have a better cpu then mine and it maxed out at 4.6ghz


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> its not just those cpu dude, they all get to a point where they need lashings of voltage to get the next 100mhz. my q9550 would do 3.8ghz on vid and could do 4ghz on vid +75mv but the next 200mhz after than needed 150mv. i used to run it 24/7 @ 3.6ghz on 1.168v as it was fast enough there and i could run it with fans spinning under 500 rpm.
> if you have got to 4ghz with ease then you might have a better cpu then mine and it maxed out at 4.6ghz


Oh, I know all processors have their soft cap. I just focused my answer to his current situation. My E8400's soft cap was 4.5GHz. 4.5 took about 1.32 volts in BIOS. 4.6 takes about 1.35, and 4.8 is about 1.45 to get a CPU-Z screenie (which went missing







)


----------



## cr1

I RMA'd my UD3P last week because of a couple minor glitches it was experiencing...Gigabyte said they had replaced the Northbridge....(I never heard of the Northbridge needing to be replaced)-

Is it a good idea to install an aftermarket cooler on the Northbridge when I get it back?

I've got about a ~4.0 GHz overclock on it-

Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr1*
> 
> I RMA'd my UD3P last week because of a couple minor glitches it was experiencing...Gigabyte said they had replaced the Northbridge....(I never heard of the Northbridge needing to be replaced)-
> Is it a good idea to install an aftermarket cooler on the Northbridge when I get it back?
> I've got about a ~4.0 GHz overclock on it-
> Thanks


I did because I was running Quads at super high clocks on it but with a Dual you shouldn't need hardly any volt increase to it as long as you have decent airflow you should be fine.
Taking of the Blue plate covers on the heatsinks increases airflow over them a lot. Might be a better alternative then spending money on the board.


----------



## cr1

I've got the Northbridge at 1.26v....do you think that's okay?

I had a 40mm fan on it last year for awhile, but then removed it after a few months-


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr1*
> 
> I've got the Northbridge at 1.26v....do you think that's okay?
> I had a 40mm fan on it last year for awhile, but then removed it after a few months-


Should be fine. I ran mine around 1.32 24/7
Might have just be a faulty one.


----------



## cr1

Cool..thanks!


----------



## Bonka

I believe the NB can do 1.4v safely without fans or good caseflow. I already have mine at 1.36v without issues.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonka*
> 
> I believe the NB can do 1.4v safely without fans or good caseflow. I already have mine at 1.36v without issues.


I think 1.38 is the limit, with good airflow and decent ambient temps.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bonka*
> 
> I believe the NB can do 1.4v safely without fans or good caseflow. I already have mine at 1.36v without issues.
> 
> 
> 
> I think 1.38 is the limit, with good airflow and decent ambient temps.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure mine is set to 1.4 in my HAF 932 Advanced heh


----------



## battlecryawesome

Ive been up past 1.6 when benching.


----------



## clark_b

I know it's been covered before but I haven't read through the thread in a while. Are there any issues or downsides to using straps other than the 400mhz ones at fsb speeds over 400mhz?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> I know it's been covered before but I haven't read through the thread in a while. Are there any issues or downsides to using straps other than the 400mhz ones at fsb speeds over 400mhz?


Nope, that's what they are there for.


----------



## clark_b

Thanks NoGuru! Adding a second pair of RAM sticks is making it hard to get my OC stable again


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Thanks NoGuru! Adding a second pair of RAM sticks is making it hard to get my OC stable again


Just raise MCH one or two bumps and it should help a lot.


----------



## Rockz

Hello,

I got a GA-EP45-DSP recently (previous board : MSP Neo P45, small ATX connector broke unsoldered, and damaged MB, it seems) and having this at 4 gh on air : high voltage, high temps.

I think the stability problem is in the mix RAM sticks that need settings (skew maybe).

If you did a lot of OC on the UD3/DS3 boards, can you give me some advice please ? Comprehensive info on this stable 4 Gh OC (IBT maximum, and gaming, stable during 48h) :
www.overclock.net/t/1266478/gigabyte-ga-ep45-ds3p-e8400-e0-ddr2-800-dual-mix-air-cooling-current-max-4ghz

This is my first OC, I lowered all voltages (RAM is back to 1.8v now, no other changes). And this is an opportunity to learn OC tweakings : can you help me trying for more ?

The advanced settings are those of the optimi*ed defaults : I didn't want to disable them with no reason, and they didn't hurt stability it seems.

If getting some help, I'll edit this post on each new stable step, with the BIOS template.

On the benchmark side, I achieved a 455 FSB stable, by only changing : MCH=1.32v, PLL=1.58v, vCore=1.45 (1.4/1.39 in CPU-* when IBT burns), RAM=1.9v --> max temp = 78°C, too high to be kept. If I grow VTT to 1.24 or more, IBT crashes. If I push vCore I step further, screen free*es, and manual reboot is needed.

I really feel like I'm trying to volt up and that it's wrong : mixed RAM forces me to volt up, cause it's not suitably set in BIOS, that's what I feel. I also read FSB [455-460] are harder to stabili*e. Past 460, it would get smoother.

Would this help to put the weakest RAM specs on Channel A, to force MB to take it as reference ? The BIOS suggests 5-5-5-18, so it already handles the weakest RAM, that runs on Channel B as of now.

Thanks


----------



## DaClownie

What on earth... 4GHz @ 1.55v? Just to give you a heads up... but E0 E8400s should be able to put 4.0GHz out there with close to stock volts. You're overvolting the hell out of that thing.

Try this:

1.35V
1.28 VTT
1.57PLL
1.3MCH

What voltage is the RAM rated at? 1.8? My DDR2 was always 2.1V sticks... I'd loosen timings and push the sticks to 2.1v if they're 1.8... maybe some 6-6-6-18 or 7-7-7-21 with 2.1v will let you OC them high enough to let the chip go. You'll see bigger gains with higher clock on the CPU than tighter timings on the RAM

The issue isn't that you are not above 450FSB or anything... it's that your RAM is rated for 800mhz (400FSB if you use a 2.00D strapping) but you're pushing it to 455 (910mhz FSB if you use a 2.00D strapping).

A set of RAM that will run at 1066 like it's rated would unlock that chip something serious. E8400s E0s love hitting 4.5GHz ALL DAY LONG


----------



## Rockz

Ok, I could stretch those 5-5-5-15/18 1.8v to 6-7-7-23 2.032v (auto temp) and validate this same 4ghz OC. CL 7 won't POST. By the way,

I didn't get the "Update success!" message on BIOS loading, after the DMI check : is that a clue for a bad setting, on those boards ?

Do you think I can stretch timings more than this, by going 2.1v ?


----------



## 2thAche

Why don't you just get a matched set of 1066? IMO trying to OC 45nm 775 with anything less than 2x1066 is a waste of time.

1.55 is a crazy amount of volts for an E8400 at only 4.0. I can do 4.5 at 1.4V with mine.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i jumped back on the ep45 bandwagon again..

EP45T-USB3P
testing a few cpu's soon.

someone care to share a MIT for 520+ FSB with e84xx chips?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> i jumped back on the ep45 bandwagon again..
> 
> EP45T-USB3P
> testing a few cpu's soon.
> 
> someone care to share a MIT for 520+ FSB with e84xx chips?


I'll try to get my brother to give me the info if it's still saved in my UD3P's BIOS...

I know my E8400 was booting into windows with 1.41 volts, 1.3 term, 1.57pll, 1.36 mch... don't think it required any skews, but i didn't really do any testing for stability as this was on a crap air cooler so my temps were over 70 just from loading Windows


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I'll try to get my brother to give me the info if it's still saved in my UD3P's BIOS...
> I know my E8400 was booting into windows with 1.41 volts, 1.3 term, 1.57pll, 1.36 mch... don't think it required any skews, but i didn't really do any testing for stability as this was on a crap air cooler so my temps were over 70 just from loading Windows


I'll be testing on my chilled water setup for temps will be 5c or below, no dice testing until i can relearn this board..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I'll try to get my brother to give me the info if it's still saved in my UD3P's BIOS...
> I know my E8400 was booting into windows with 1.41 volts, 1.3 term, 1.57pll, 1.36 mch... don't think it required any skews, but i didn't really do any testing for stability as this was on a crap air cooler so my temps were over 70 just from loading Windows


Do you remember how much RAM that was? 2 x 1 or 2 x 2? I assume 1066MHz. Just interested. Have three GA-EP45 boards.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I'll try to get my brother to give me the info if it's still saved in my UD3P's BIOS...
> I know my E8400 was booting into windows with 1.41 volts, 1.3 term, 1.57pll, 1.36 mch... don't think it required any skews, but i didn't really do any testing for stability as this was on a crap air cooler so my temps were over 70 just from loading Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember how much RAM that was? 2 x 1 or 2 x 2? I assume 1066MHz. Just interested. Have three GA-EP45 boards.
Click to expand...

2x2 1066MHz G.SKILL F3 set... the light blue ones there. I got it to boot in to Windows at 533x9... 534 and the RAM fought back. G.SKILL got very good at binning their memory. Didn't perform a lick over what it said it would lol


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> i jumped back on the ep45 bandwagon again..
> EP45T-USB3P
> testing a few cpu's soon.
> someone care to share a MIT for 520+ FSB with e84xx chips?


Nice Dave







I have always wanted a DDR3 EP45T.
You shouldn't need skews for Duel's unless you are in the 650+ FSB range. They are pretty much all vcore and Term and MCH.


----------



## Schmuckley

I think it is the best board of all time...."extra oz copper" the high high high fsb..it's the best IMO..ever
I still won't buy a GB board...unless it's that one


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Nice Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always wanted a DDR3 EP45T.
> You shouldn't need skews for Duel's unless you are in the 650+ FSB range. They are pretty much all vcore and Term and MCH.


ya, i kinda thought that. and it will only be for dualies and a quad or two. i still have a awesome heavily modded asus commando for some celly and pent 4 action.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Nice Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always wanted a DDR3 EP45T.
> You shouldn't need skews for Duel's unless you are in the 650+ FSB range. They are pretty much all vcore and Term and MCH.


I tried to get one of those, but got gazumped. I ended up with an X48 Rampage Extreme instead...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I tried to get one of those, but got gazumped. I ended up with an X48 Rampage Extreme instead...


Nothing wrong with that board, still a great choice.


----------



## 2thAche

I think I'll always remember the UD3 as one of the greats of all time. These days, differences between performance boards are color and add-ons. The UD3 just flat-out outperforms all other 775. You may have examples here and there of other boards doing well, but every EP45 UD3 can perform well.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I tried to get one of those, but got gazumped. I ended up with an X48 Rampage Extreme instead...


well REX's are wayyyyyy over priced.. if i could score a X48 REX for 100.00 bucks then different story.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> I think I'll always remember the UD3 as one of the greats of all time. These days, differences between performance boards are color and add-ons. The UD3 just flat-out outperforms all other 775. You may have examples here and there of other boards doing well, but every EP45 UD3 can perform well.


this is true, but there are a lot of chips i like to play with that just flat out will NOT work on a EP45/T-UD3L/R/P
so thats why it's always good to have a good backup board...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> well REX's are wayyyyyy over priced.. if i could score a X48 REX for 100.00 bucks then different story.


Think both of mine were AU$150.00....
One died.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Picked one of a few days ago!

Ready for some ice cold 775 benching


----------



## alancsalt

I got better results, but they were fussier about the phase mounting...


----------



## digestive

_Hey!_
First post and sorry for a long one!
Since i like this motherboard very much i've been looking lately for others that own this board, what they think, tips and other stuff.
Very nice to find a thread only about this board









I've started to spend more time overclocking lately with my C2D E8400 (Rev. E0) that i've ended up with at 4,32 Ghz (1.3625V i think), Corsair TWIN2X PC-6400 at 960 Mhz (2.0V) and NB (2.6- 2.8V)
Right now im at 4,05 since i've experimented a little bit and got crashes at 4,32 but i'm going to clock it up again soon. Since i'm pretty sure my limit right now is the RAM i'm looking for some PC-8500.
Back to topic though!

I have only _"EP45-UD3" (Rev 1.0)_, not "P" or else so this board don't have cooling on the mosfets around the CPU and i wonder if that's _really_ bad or "it works"?
One other thing i've noticed is that the NB heatsink gets REALLY hot!
If i dont have a fan at the NB (right now 1st 120mm) right on it, it gets so hot i get burned if i hold on to it couple of seconds hehe.

I'm wondering if anyone got any tips for what i can do, and, or any site that sells cooling for the mosfets around CPU and the NB?
Want some better cooling on it for when i'm going to clock it up more.
I live in Sweden so need some store that can ship it there.

Thankful for any replies!


----------



## NoGuru

I had these on the Mosfets (think this was the right size) http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7598/vid-111/Enzotech_MST-81_Forged_Copper_Mosfet_Heatsink_-_ASUS_Gigabyte.html?tl=g40c16s229
I have an aftermarket cooler on the NB as well but as long as you have a fan blowing towards it, it should be fine.
It should be hot, but not able to burn you.

Also, check out this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/666710/setting-up-and-voltage-terms-for-ep45-ud3
A lot of great people helped make that one and this one.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Thanks NoGuru! Adding a second pair of RAM sticks is making it hard to get my OC stable again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just raise MCH one or two bumps and it should help a lot.
Click to expand...

I finally tried dropping to the 2.50 ram multiplier. I'm still only running it at DDR2 1100 but I was able to bump my fsb to 440. So now I'm at 3.52 at the same vcore as before and its been stable playing crysis, bf3, and dirt 3, and in LinX. Usually if my OC isn't completely stable it'll hang in dirt 3 after 15-45mins. I'll be running Prime blend all day today to confirm.
If it's stable I'll post the MIT for critique.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## digestive

Nice. Ordered 2 of those heatsinks, just waiting for shipping.
Found 1 of these for the NB

Will try it


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I ran that Q6600 again now that I am feeling more confident in what I am doing with 775. I got you Dhen and just scrapped past NoGuru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2272456_robbo2_cpu_frequency_core_2_q6600_%282.4ghz%29_4860.27_mhz


Haha Rob I got you and NoG this time =) http://hwbot.org/submission/2301531_


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Haha Rob I got you and NoG this time =) http://hwbot.org/submission/2301531_


Nice work!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Thank, NoG!! You're mobo rocks still alive and kicking!!!


----------



## robbo2

Nice Q6600!! Congrats man


----------



## dhenzjhen

Thanks, Robb


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Thank, NoG!! You're mobo rocks still alive and kicking!!!


I changed the oil in her once a week


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I changed the oil in her once a week


NoGuru is a Gigabyte Jedi Master...


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I changed the oil in her once a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoGuru is a Gigabyte Jedi Master...
Click to expand...

Yes sir he is :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I changed the oil in her once a week


Hey NoG, would you mind making the CPU-Z links in your sig go directly to the validations. I was trying to look at your P4 OC's and they're kinda futzed up


----------



## battlecryawesome

Heres Nog s hwbot page, http://hwbot.org/user/noguru#My_Submissions
Youl should be able to find all his links there.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Heres Nog s hwbot page, http://hwbot.org/user/noguru#My_Submissions
> Youl should be able to find all his links there.


Thanks!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> NoGuru is a Gigabyte Jedi Master...


LMAO, maybe at one time but I have forgotten more then I remember.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Hey NoG, would you mind making the CPU-Z links in your sig go directly to the validations. I was trying to look at your P4 OC's and they're kinda futzed up


That is becauseI was trying to use the same code they used for the OCNweb site and I knew I broke a few links.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Heres Nog s hwbot page, http://hwbot.org/user/noguru#My_Submissions
> Youl should be able to find all his links there.


Thanks Rob:thumb:


----------



## clark_b

How the mess did you get that 520 to even post at that low of a voltage??







:
I'm stuck at 4.2GHz with my 521


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> How the mess did you get that 520 to even post at that low of a voltage??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> I'm stuck at 4.2GHz with my 521


IDK, with a P4 cap at 1.4 volts I must have had it on DICE.


----------



## Dilyn

The answer is ALWAYS DICE









If they answer isn't DICE, you're asking the wrong questions.


----------



## battlecryawesome

lmao


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> The answer is ALWAYS DICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they answer isn't DICE, you're asking the wrong questions.


For example...



What are these fellas shooting?


----------



## NoGuru

A 70's style Sit Com?

LMAO! I need to get the 3770K under LN2 soon.


----------



## Dilyn

Clearly shooting cubes.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> What are these fellas shooting?


Apparently people; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Lucas

Howdy all, long time no see.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> IDK, with a P4 cap at 1.4 volts I must have had it on DICE.


but the hwbot submission says on air
it could be my cooling though, i'm using an AC Freezer 7 Pro rev 2 so I might need to tape the sides and swap the fan
It averages about 66C in Prime small-ffts with Thermal Monitor disabled at 1.53Vcore 4060Mhz. With an ambient of 27-28C.
If I leave Thermal Monitor enabled it never goes above 61C but throttles like a b-word.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> IDK, with a P4 cap at 1.4 volts I must have had it on DICE.
> 
> 
> 
> but the hwbot submission says on air
> it could be my cooling though, i'm using an AC Freezer 7 Pro rev 2 so I might need to tape the sides and swap the fan
> It averages about 66C in Prime small-ffts with Thermal Monitor disabled at 1.53Vcore 4060Mhz. With an ambient of 27-28C.
> If I leave Thermal Monitor enabled it never goes above 61C but throttles like a b-word.
Click to expand...

ACF7P isn't an amazing cooler by any stretch of the word. I got lucky and landed myself an amazing E8400 and Q9550, otherwise that thing would never keep up. I managed to boot 4.8, 24/7 @ 4.5 with my E8400, and 24/7 3.8GHz OC on stock volts with my Q9550 on that AFF7P... it's still running in my brother's computer actually.

You could always go water cooling... I happen to have a spare HK 3.0, swiftech 360 radiator, and FrozenQ helix res I'd be willing to sell


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> ACF7P isn't an amazing cooler by any stretch of the word. I got lucky and landed myself an amazing E8400 and Q9550, otherwise that thing would never keep up. I managed to boot 4.8, 24/7 @ 4.5 with my E8400, and 24/7 3.8GHz OC on stock volts with my Q9550 on that AFF7P... it's still running in my brother's computer actually.
> You could always go water cooling... I happen to have a spare HK 3.0, swiftech 360 radiator, and FrozenQ helix res I'd be willing to sell











I've been thinking about it, but I'm scared that my laziness would end up being the death of any WC system lol


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> ACF7P isn't an amazing cooler by any stretch of the word. I got lucky and landed myself an amazing E8400 and Q9550, otherwise that thing would never keep up. I managed to boot 4.8, 24/7 @ 4.5 with my E8400, and 24/7 3.8GHz OC on stock volts with my Q9550 on that AFF7P... it's still running in my brother's computer actually.
> You could always go water cooling... I happen to have a spare HK 3.0, swiftech 360 radiator, and FrozenQ helix res I'd be willing to sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about it, but I'm scared that my laziness would end up being the death of any WC system lol
Click to expand...

Heh, with a little preventative measure, say some nuke from petras for example... you can let your loop run for quite a while. I ran my old loop for about 9 months without cleaning it. Was overall clean when I broke it down too


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> but the hwbot submission says on air
> it could be my cooling though, i'm using an AC Freezer 7 Pro rev 2 so I might need to tape the sides and swap the fan
> It averages about 66C in Prime small-ffts with Thermal Monitor disabled at 1.53Vcore 4060Mhz. With an ambient of 27-28C.
> If I leave Thermal Monitor enabled it never goes above 61C but throttles like a b-word.


It was on air then. It could have been -30F out and I was bencing on my deck as well. I did a lot of stuff like that before getting into extreme cooling.

Yeah I never take my loops apart. My bench rig has H2O hooked to it for testing and when I go to freeze something I just swing the block out of the way.
Might be a year before taking apart.


----------



## Dilyn

I'm taking my loop apart this weekend when I switch to Mini-ITX. Set it up in December, haven't cleaned it since then








Should be good though.

I just need a backup drive so that I don't accidentally my whole music collection AGAIN.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> I'm taking my loop apart this weekend when I switch to Mini-ITX. Set it up in December, haven't cleaned it since then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be good though.
> 
> I just need a backup drive so that I don't accidentally my whole music collection AGAIN.


Mini-itx huh? You got that beastly asus board?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dilyn

No, I got the ASRock one.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> No, I got the ASRock one.


That one is still ridiculous for an mITX board. I'm jelly lol


----------



## Dilyn

You should be jelly









On a sadder note, nobody wants to buy my 775 rig


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> You should be jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sadder note, nobody wants to buy my 775 rig


I would, but I probably can't afford it. I totally have a 775 fetish(NON SEXUAL) or something


----------



## Dilyn

At this point, I'm willing to settle for anything








Need cash monies. Gotta fuel my addiction.

That and I have lots of things to buy before going off to college and accepting my position of long-term austerity.


----------



## DaClownie

So curious issue has crept up with my old 775 rig that is now in my brother's hands...

So, first things first, he was getting random crashes, both overclocked and at stock... turns out the issue was a hard drive going bad. Fair enough, things happen. Swap drives, reinstall Windows, move on.

Now, a few months after the first issue, he's having start up issues. The system will get to the "Verifying DMI Pool Data" section, and restart the system. First day it happened, yesterday, this issue did a boot loop at the DMI Pool Data screen twice, and started the third time around. Today It went about 20 times, before he powered it down, giving up on that boot up. I had him set CDROM as priority in boot order, and boot off the Windows 7 disc to verify his boot was good. He also did the memory check which presented no issues. He then proceeded to power the PC down, turn it back on, booted up first shot.

What the hell could be causing this DMI issue? I told him to continue using as normal, powering down at night like he always did. See if the issue presented itself through normal usage. If the issue DOES come back, I'm not sure how to fix it. I've never had an issue with the DMI Pool, and up until about an hour ago, didn't even understand what it was... The only solution I can think of to possibly rectify the issue is to pull the CMOS battery, completely clearing the CMOS settings (leave it out overnight or something) and then place it back, reset to default settings, and see what happens in the morning.

Any other insight? The rig is the EP45-UD3P/Q9550 rig in my signature (Cool Story, Bro!).


----------



## NoGuru

I would try and run the Windows repair first. If pulling the Battery doesn't work, flash the BIOS all in that order.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I would try and run the Windows repair first. If pulling the Battery doesn't work, flash the BIOS all in that order.


Windows repair found no issues at all. However, his computer booted properly after doing it (funny how that works). If the issue surfaces again I'm going the battery pull route.

You the man NoG


----------



## 2thAche

Just finished a rebuild of my UD3P/Q9550, still running strong at 4.3GHz/1.36VCore but needed a cosmetic upgrade. I'll be thowing a pic thread together but here's a loop-filling pic:



Antek 900 painted white. I've added a UV LED strip since this pic to bring out the WC loop:



I pulled the GTX460 from my den's HTPC (stock 2500K) and threw it in just to compare the two since I was kinda interested. They are nearly identical in 3dmark scores, kinda funny except the 2500K is in a small enclosure with stock HSF lolz. Here are the 06 and 2011 3dm scores just for shts and giggles:





2011 is pretty GPU limited but 06 is quite CPU dependent. It's getting old but I still really like this setup.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I would try and run the Windows repair first. If pulling the Battery doesn't work, flash the BIOS all in that order.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows repair found no issues at all. However, his computer booted properly after doing it (funny how that works). If the issue surfaces again I'm going the battery pull route.
> 
> You the man NoG
Click to expand...

Related story to things that don't seem to matter but make everything better.

I was helping my friend build his rig in an NZXT Phantom case. It wouldn't power up, and I noticed that his fan controller that's built into the case wasn't working. So I joked about how maybe this seemingly unrelated component was the reason why it wasn't booting. We laughed and cracked some jokes about it, and then we noticed the molex that was unplugged.
Plug it in, fan controller powers on, computer runs fine.

I don't even.


----------



## NoGuru

Pretty funny


----------



## lukex

Currently 16 hours prime stable @ 4.3ghz temps at < 60c. Im looking to hit 4.4-4.5ghz I have tried raising the multi to 9 and increasing vcore but I cannot seem to get it stable. My vid is 1.18 and Im running 4x2GB of Ram. I know the extra sticks of ram will be a limiting factor and I dont mind taking two out if it comes down to it. I have tried increasing the skews but it lowered my stability. Open to all suggestions trying to reach my goal









Here are my 4.3Ghz stable settings.

Robust Graphics Booster [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio[8]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio [.5]

**********Clock Chip Control*************************

CPU Host Clock Control [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) [506]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) [100]
C.I.A 2 Disabled

*********Advanced Clock Control**********************

CPU Clock Drive [800]
PCI Express Clock Drive [900]
CPU Clock Skew [0]
MCH Clock Skew [0]

**********DRAM Performance Control***********

Performance Enhance [Turbo]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) [Disabled]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch [400]
System Memory Multipler [2.00D]
Memory Frequency [1012]
DRAM Timing Selectable [Manual]

CAS Latency Time [5]
tRCD [5]
tRP [5]
tRAS [12]

*******Advanced Timing Control***********

tRRD [Auto]
tWTR [Auto]
tWR [Auto]
tRFC [Auto]
tRTP [Auto]
Command Rate (cmd) [Auto]

***********Motherboard Voltage Control*******

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Vcore [1.39]
CPU Termination [1.36]
CPU PLL [1.57]
CPU Reference [0.901]

MCH Core [1.42]
MCH Reference [0.901]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [1.05]
ICH I/O [1.50]
ICH Core [1.20]

DRAM Voltage [2.1]
DRAM Termination [1.05]
Channel A Ref [1.05]
Channel B Ref [1.05]


----------



## NoGuru

Your settings look really good. You would have to test a lot of volts, skews and Ref's to gain an extra 100mhz.


----------



## lukex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Your settings look really good. You would have to test a lot of volts, skews and Ref's to gain an extra 100mhz.


Thanks.
I cant seem to find a definite answer on what the clock drive settings do.
The skews seemed to drastically lower my stability, is it only when you are to a certain point they start helping or just a hit/miss type deal?
Lastly are there any tips or tricks that I might overlook to get that extra 100-200 mhz?


----------



## Dilyn

Skews are... tricky. I could never get the hang of them.
Then again, I never really had to use them. Yay dual cores.


----------



## lukex

I'm starting to find once the volts get higher the references like to get lower.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Currently 16 hours prime stable












so the question comes into play, when will you stress your entire system for 16 hrs?
are you gonna game and use all mem and cpu 16 hrs straight?

i can think of better things to do with my computer then watch it run a stress test more then 3-4 hrs....


----------



## lukex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the question comes into play, when will you stress your entire system for 16 hrs?
> are you gonna game and use all mem and cpu 16 hrs straight?
> i can think of better things to do with my computer then watch it run a stress test more then 3-4 hrs....


Probably never.
I left it running over night and into the next day while I was busy and no harm was done. I was merely seeking help with my overclock, not for criticism on how long I stress tested my rig.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukex*
> 
> Probably never.
> I left it running over night and into the next day while I was busy and no harm was done. I was merely seeking help with my overclock, not for criticism on how long I stress tested my rig.


wow. that was not criticism at all... but if you'd like criticism on it, I'd be happy to post some for you.
oh wait, I'm a mod in this section....









merely stating if your rig is stable 86 hrs or whatever you wanna run it, im sure it will play your games or surf your web really good.
to me, 2-4 hrs is good imho, but what do i know, sometimes i forget people on OCN run prime 100 hrs and then say you should be stable.


----------



## lukex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> 2-4 hrs is good imho


That is what I figured would be sufficient.

I finally got 510x.8.5 stable by lowering both my references down a notch so I think I found one of the walls holding me back. Still baffled by these skew settings.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya i always had issues with skews as well with that board. Noguru is the master at them tho.. but once you get a nice stable overclock you can start tweaking from there to try and improve some.. but i found Quads needing the tweaking more then the dualies..


----------



## Dilyn

Again, duals > quads. In every way.
Except number of cores. But who pays attention to that?
Especially back when apps weren't multi-threaded









As far as stress testing goes, I don't even bother anymore. It just seems incredibly pointless, because I would always be stable in Prime but Team Fortress 2 would crash no matter what my CPU settings were. So I gave up on stress testing as any kind of indicator as far as stability went.


----------



## battlecryawesome

It would be cool if there was a Team Fortress 2 benchmark, maybe there is?
but sounds like it s tough.


----------



## Dilyn

There is. It's called joining a comp match while testing out your latest overclock's stability and seeing how long you can last before throwing your mouse through your monitor.

Wicked fun. You tend to lose a lot though.


----------



## alancsalt

Used to be GTA4 for me, but now EA have given us a new stress tester, BF3...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukex*
> 
> That is what I figured would be sufficient.
> I finally got 510x.8.5 stable by lowering both my references down a notch so I think I found one of the walls holding me back. Still baffled by these skew settings.


Don't sweat it if the Skews are not working for you. There never seemed to be a rhyme or reason they worked good for some and not others. Ref's are by far way more important on Quads the higher your OC is.
BF3 is a great stress-er or stress reliever.









Thanks for the compliment Dave.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukex*
> 
> That is what I figured would be sufficient.
> I finally got 510x.8.5 stable by lowering both my references down a notch so I think I found one of the walls holding me back. Still baffled by these skew settings.


I'd ditch two sticks of RAM while you're shooting for max OCs, just to take that out of the equation.

IMO you're at a point where you need to see if it's the MOBO or CPU that's holding you back. Drop your CPU multi and see if you can be stable at 510+. Mine will run up pretty high with the settings I have presently (you can look up the template in this thread for the 506x8.5 I run 24/7) but I'm running 2x2GB.


----------



## xguntherc

I couldn't find an EP43 owners thread so figured I'd ask here.

Anyone know what the Phase LED's stand for, and if they'll tell me what error I'm having that is preventing boot?


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xguntherc*
> 
> I couldn't find an EP43 owners thread so figured I'd ask here.
> Anyone know what the Phase LED's stand for, and if they'll tell me what error I'm having that is preventing boot?


AFAIK they just show how many CPU power phases are being used and all light up at POST. You enable/disable them using Dynamic Energy Saver.


----------



## cr1

Has anybody here messed around with the Sniper 3 eATX?


----------



## marsey99

glad to see i aint the only 1 who has dusted off the old p45 ud3x









i have had a bit of a play with mine too










http://hwbot.org/submission/2308397_


http://hwbot.org/submission/2308181_


http://hwbot.org/submission/2267518

finally cracked 5ghz on 775 which has made me happy and got super pi under 10s too which made me even happier as it was one i got so close with before and failed.


----------



## dhenzjhen

try lowering the TRFC to 52 then try it again. if the system still stable try 48









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4299310 for fun...
Compared to 2600K physics takes a big hit....

On page one, in that comparison chart, it says EP45-UD3 doesn't have ICH10R, but CPUZ says it does?


----------



## Sr20kidD

Anyone know what settings I can get my q9650 extreme to 4ghz. Currently running 8gb of hyperX. I had an e8400 running at 4ghz stable but this CPU I can't get anything on... Ty.

Ps I'm currently sifting through the posts to see if I find anything as well.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4299310 for fun...
> Compared to 2600K physics takes a big hit....
> 
> On page one, in that comparison chart, it says EP45-UD3 doesn't have ICH10R, but CPUZ says it does?


Not sure if you were asking (though I don't think you were) I'll answer: Yes, the UD3 has the ICH10R.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sr20kidD*
> 
> Anyone know what settings I can get my q9650 extreme to 4ghz. Currently running 8gb of hyperX. I had an e8400 running at 4ghz stable but this CPU I can't get anything on... Ty.
> 
> Ps I'm currently sifting through the posts to see if I find anything as well.


Q9650 EE probably won't OC as well simply because it's an older stepping of the chips. Q9550 and Q9650 non-EE with E0 stepping will clock better USUALLY.

If those 8gb of hyperX RAM is 4 sticks, I'd remove two and start OCing.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Not sure if you were asking (though I don't think you were) I'll answer: Yes, the UD3 has the ICH10R.


Thanks. The conflicting info made me wonder. These UD3x boards don't all overclock the same. Even though this UD3 was unused old stock it has more drop/droop than others I've had. 1.4v in bios gives me 1.38v in hardware monitor, and it wants that to keep an E8400 stable at 4.05GHz. In other boards this chip has done that for less.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Thanks. The conflicting info made me wonder. These UD3x boards don't all overclock the same. Even though this UD3 was unused old stock it has more drop/droop than others I've had. 1.4v in bios gives me 1.38v in hardware monitor, and it wants that to keep an E8400 stable at 4.05GHz. In other boards this chip has done that for less.


I've realized that this can be PSU dependent. I moved my UD3P/Q9550 to a new case/PSU. The old setup was a 630W PC Power&Cooling, I set 1.36V in BIOS for 4.3GHz and got 1.344 in Windows / CPUz. It was 24/7 stable, solid as a rock. Moved it to an Antec 900 with a 750W Thermaltake Toughpower that has been powering other OC setups for years without a problem.

After I moved it, it had wierd instability probs here and there. I went through BIOS settings, nothing had changed. I checked CPUz and it now reads 1.328V.

The only difference was the PSU, not as strong delivery? I don't know but it made a difference, so it's not mobo droop but PSU related in this case. Something to think about.

I could set more BIOS VCore to get the 1.344 in Windows, but instead I'm just running 4.1GHz since it's my kid's homework/game machine.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Not sure if you were asking (though I don't think you were) I'll answer: Yes, the UD3 has the ICH10R.


Actually the UD3 has the regular ICH10. Only the UD3R, UD3LR, UD3P, and other boards with either the "P" or "R" suffix, have the ICH10R.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Actually the UD3 has the regular ICH10. Only the UD3R, UD3LR, UD3P, and other boards with either the "P" or "R" suffix, have the ICH10R.


CPUZ doesn't read it right.


----------



## Sr20kidD

@ daclownie Ty for the reply, its actually a qx9650 @ stock voltage. The last numbers on this cpu show 05b if that means anything. I managed to get 3.4 @1008 ram with all 4 sticks in. Everything on Auto. It's stable for now so I think I will leave it at that. My temps don't go above 40c. I do have a feeling its the ram holding me back. Maybe I will try to squeeze another 200mhz. I been wanting more ram but don't want to spend 300 bux for 16gb. I think now it's time to play with my htpc running a gigabyte g41m-es2h which currently has the e8400 and 4gb of corsair ram.


----------



## freakb18c1

this thread will never die


----------



## BradleyW

This thread brings back many memories of the crew and I having a good old chat every night.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This thread brings back many memories of the crew and I having a good old chat every night.


I still have a UD3_LR_ as a HTPC


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sr20kidD*
> 
> @ daclownie Ty for the reply, its actually a qx9650 @ stock voltage. The last numbers on this cpu show 05b if that means anything. I managed to get 3.4 @1008 ram with all 4 sticks in. Everything on Auto. It's stable for now so I think I will leave it at that. My temps don't go above 40c. I do have a feeling its the ram holding me back. Maybe I will try to squeeze another 200mhz. I been wanting more ram but don't want to spend 300 bux for 16gb. I think now it's time to play with my htpc running a gigabyte g41m-es2h which currently has the e8400 and 4gb of corsair ram.


Remember to use your ram dividers.

As for the htpc just remember the fsb wall at 340-350.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> this thread will never die


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This thread brings back many memories of the crew and I having a good old chat every night.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I still have a UD3_LR_ as a HTPC


I just dropped in to say hey....Hey. This was/is the best thread ever


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sr20kidD*
> 
> @ daclownie Ty for the reply, its actually a qx9650 @ stock voltage. The last numbers on this cpu show 05b if that means anything. I managed to get 3.4 @1008 ram with all 4 sticks in. Everything on Auto. It's stable for now so I think I will leave it at that. My temps don't go above 40c. I do have a feeling its the ram holding me back. Maybe I will try to squeeze another 200mhz. I been wanting more ram but don't want to spend 300 bux for 16gb. I think now it's time to play with my htpc running a gigabyte g41m-es2h which currently has the e8400 and 4gb of corsair ram.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to use your ram dividers.
> 
> As for the htpc just remember the fsb wall at 340-350.
Click to expand...

fsb wall on mobo or CPU?


----------



## clark_b

On the mobo. It's a limitation of the G41 chipset.


----------



## 2thAche

G41 = worst 775 overclocking chipset ever. If you get 3.0 out of an E8400, consider yourself lucky, and hope the power phases don't start smoking at full load. _G31_ was horrible, but makes G41 look good in comparison!


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> G41 = worst 775 overclocking chipset ever. If you get 3.0 out of an E8400, consider yourself lucky, and hope the power phases don't start smoking at full load. _G31_ was horrible, but makes G41 look good in comparison!


It's doubtful that the phases will go on him, especially since the most he could hope for would be a 150MHz overclock. The Gigabytes are the best of the G41 boards quality-wise.


----------



## Vitamin

Just used this thread as referance again. For some reason my bios got reset. Still have my e8600 OC'ed to 4ghz. Originally overclocked it back in 2009.


----------



## NoGuru

Sup ya'll! Just doing some reading before work. Good to see this thread still moving


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I still have a UD3_LR_ as a HTPC


Now that is what I call dedication to the EP45 Series. Loved my UD3P. One of the best boards I ever had!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb*
> 
> I just dropped in to say hey....Hey. This was/is the best thread ever


Hello Dennyb, it is very good to see you mate. I trust everything is alright. If you ever need anything, PM me. See you mate!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Sup ya'll! Just doing some reading before work. Good to see this thread still moving


Sup NoG? I saw you've been playing bf3 a lot









Also, your ud3p still rocks gave me most of my 775 boints at bot :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## battlecryawesome

I want to refresh my self with the reference voltages, but i cant find the scale/ guide, this threads to long.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> I want to refresh my self with the reference voltages, but i cant find the scale/ guide, this threads to long.


I was trying to do that last week, but just gave up after 14 pages of search results









Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> I want to refresh my self with the reference voltages, but i cant find the scale/ guide, this threads to long.


Is this it?

http://www.overclock.net/t/666710/setting-up-and-voltage-terms-for-ep45-ud3


----------



## dhenzjhen

Told you last time BCA that i applied the same concept on the p5e3 premium to my ud3p in terms of GTL's









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> I want to refresh my self with the reference voltages, but i cant find the scale/ guide, this threads to long.


or maybe even better,

** How to setup CPU/MCH GTL Ref Voltages Vs. EasyTune ** (TweakTown, LSDmeASAP)


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> I want to refresh my self with the reference voltages, but i cant find the scale/ guide, this threads to long.
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe even better,
> 
> ** How to setup CPU/MCH GTL Ref Voltages Vs. EasyTune ** (TweakTown, LSDmeASAP)
Click to expand...

Thanks bro, Its where you have to set MCH back to 1.2 to adjust the ref s is what i wanted to make sure i was remembering correctly.


----------



## NoGuru

Don't look at me, l can't remember anymore.


----------



## battlecryawesome

lol, thats what i was calling about yesterday.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Don't look at me, l can't remember anymore.


Here's lookin' at you, Guru.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> lol, thats what i was calling about yesterday.


lol bc









Sent from my galaxy S2 using tapatalk 2


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Don't look at me, l can't remember anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's lookin' at you, Guru.
Click to expand...

I forget what I am doing half the timer

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Don't look at me, l can't remember anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's lookin' at you, Guru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forget what I am doing half the timer
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

You gettin so old bro. SO OLD

My UD3P is running a Q9550 @ 4.0GHz 24/7 for my brother now... That motherboard has been rolling for 3 strong overclocked years now without so much as a hiccup. I can only home this Z77X-UD5P can be half as reliable. lol


----------



## marsey99

this thread is like these mobo, will nevah die!

mine has shorted out, i have scorch marks and blistered pcb where you can see the top trace and its still kicking the **** outa any cpu i feed to it











little wolf that got frostbite today













couple of aircooled quads i wanted 4ghz from







almost got both there but will later this week when they meet the xe2 too


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

2,028,361 Views says a lot about the boards and the people involved....


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> this thread is like these mobo, will nevah die!
> mine has shorted out, i have scorch marks and blistered pcb where you can see the top trace and its still kicking the **** outa any cpu i feed to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little wolf that got frostbite today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couple of aircooled quads i wanted 4ghz from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost got both there but will later this week when they meet the xe2 too


The Q8400 is a really really good effort!
Anyway. I sold my EP45-UD3P to someone on here, don't know if I'm allowed to disclose names as it's my first sale








It was a nice board, but never saw over 420FSB in its life so I had no idea how far it'd push. It had a lot more control/features over my current Z77x board though which is a shame.

Next time 'round I plan to get a higher end board and not cheap out.

Anyway, good work with socket 775 guys. It still lives on


----------



## marsey99

thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Good stuff Marsey


----------



## jbarish

In case anyone is still reading this thread, I'm overclocking a 9550 on a GA-EP45-UD3R and could use a bit of help
Below are the best settings I could get stable at 3.75 and I'd appreciate if anyone can point out anything wrong with it.
I did get stable at 3.9 but temps were too high for my Vendetta 2 and my not greatly ventilated case to keep temps below 80C.
My temps at 3.75 top out at 70C on a 12 hour run of prime95 blend. Also I'm running 4 2Gb sticks of OCZ Reaper 1066 8 gigs total.

Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:. 0.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.75 Ghz(469x8)
Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 469
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A. 2......................................: Disabled
Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 800mV
Clock Drive.................: 900mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 50ps
DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Dusabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [400]
System Memory Multiplier &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 938
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]
Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time..............................: 5
tRCD .........................................: 5
tRP...........................................: 5
tRAS..........................................: 5
Advanced Timing Control [Press Enter]
tRRD...........................................: 4
tWTR 4
tWR............................................: 8
tRFC...........................................: 72
tRTP...........................................: 4
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)

Channel A

Channel A Timings Settings [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:11
tRD Phase0 Adjustmen.......................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment......................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .....................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment......................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank).....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank).....................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank).....................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank).....................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...................:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...................:Auto ps
DDR Write Training ...........................: Enabled
Channel A Driving Settings [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile...................:[OC-1200]

Data Driving Pull-Up Level.................:Auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Up Level..................:Auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level.................:Auto
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level..................:Auto

Data Driving Pull-Down Level...............:Auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Down Level................:Auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level...............:Auto
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level................:Auto
Channel B

Channel B Timings Settings [Press Enter]
Static tRead Value.........................: 11
tRD Phase0 Adjustmen.......................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment......................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .....................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment......................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank).....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank).....................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank).....................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank).....................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...................:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...................:Auto ps
DDR Write Training .........................: Enabled
Channel B Driving Settings [Press Enter]
Driving Strength Profile...................:[OC-1200]

Data Driving Pull-Up Level.................:Auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Up Level..................:Auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level.................:Auto
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level..................:Auto

Data Driving Pull-Down Level...............:Auto
Cmd Driving Pull-Down Level................:Auto
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level...............:Auto
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level................:Auto

{U]Motherboard Voltage Control{/U]
Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... Normal
CPU
Load Line Calibration......................: [Enabled]
CPU Vcore..................................: 1.2500v
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..: 1.300v
CPU PLL...............1.500V*..............: 1.570v
CPU Reference.........0.755V*..............: .808v
MCH/ICH
MCH Core..............1.100V...............: 1300v
MCH Reference.........0.800V...............: .903v
MCH/DRAM Ref..........0.900V...............: 1.160v
ICH I/O...............1.550V...............: 1.500v
ICH Core............&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...............: 1.200v
DRAM
DRAM Voltage..........1.800V...............: 2.200v
DRAM Termination......0.900V...............: .910v
Channel A Reference...0.900V...............: Auto
Channel B Reference...0.900V...............: Auto

If there's nothing obviously wrong with these settings, are there any settings I can lower
besides CPU Vcore (which is as low as I can go and be stable) to help lower temps at all??

Thanks Muchly,
jb


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbarish*
> 
> In case anyone is still reading this thread, I'm overclocking a 9550 on a GA-EP45-UD3R and could use a bit of help
> Below are the best settings I could get stable at 3.75 and I'd appreciate if anyone can point out anything wrong with it.
> I did get stable at 3.9 but temps were too high for my Vendetta 2 and my not greatly ventilated case to keep temps below 80C.
> My temps at 3.75 top out at 70C on a 12 hour run of prime95 blend. Also I'm running 4 2Gb sticks of OCZ Reaper 1066 8 gigs total.
> Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
> CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8x
> Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:. 0.0
> CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.75 Ghz(469x8)
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 469
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
> C.I.A. 2......................................: Disabled
> Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
> CPU Clock Drive...........................: 800mV
> Clock Drive.................: 900mv
> CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
> MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 50ps
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance...................: [Standard]
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Dusabled
> (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [400]
> System Memory Multiplier &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..: 2.00D
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1066 938
> DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]
> Standard Timing Control
> CAS Latency Time..............................: 5
> tRCD .........................................: 5
> tRP...........................................: 5
> tRAS..........................................: 5
> Advanced Timing Control [Press Enter]
> tRRD...........................................: 4
> tWTR 4
> tWR............................................: 8
> tRFC...........................................: 72
> tRTP...........................................: 4
> Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 0 (Auto)
> Channel A
> Channel A Timings Settings [Press Enter]
> Static tRead Value&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.:11
> tRD Phase0 Adjustmen.......................:Auto
> tRD Phase1 Adjustment......................:Auto
> tRD Phase2 Adjustment .....................:Auto
> tRD Phase3 Adjustment......................:Auto
> Trd2rd(Different Rank).....................:Auto
> Twr2wr(Different Rank).....................:Auto
> Twr2rd(Different Rank).....................:Auto
> Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank).....................:Auto
> Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...................:Auto ps
> Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...................:Auto ps
> DDR Write Training ...........................: Enabled
> Channel A Driving Settings [Press Enter]
> Driving Strength Profile...................:[OC-1200]
> Data Driving Pull-Up Level.................:Auto
> Cmd Driving Pull-Up Level..................:Auto
> Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level.................:Auto
> Clk Driving Pull-Up Level..................:Auto
> Data Driving Pull-Down Level...............:Auto
> Cmd Driving Pull-Down Level................:Auto
> Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level...............:Auto
> Clk Driving Pull-Down Level................:Auto
> Channel B
> Channel B Timings Settings [Press Enter]
> Static tRead Value.........................: 11
> tRD Phase0 Adjustmen.......................:Auto
> tRD Phase1 Adjustment......................:Auto
> tRD Phase2 Adjustment .....................:Auto
> tRD Phase3 Adjustment......................:Auto
> Trd2rd(Different Rank).....................:Auto
> Twr2wr(Different Rank).....................:Auto
> Twr2rd(Different Rank).....................:Auto
> Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank).....................:Auto
> Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...................:Auto ps
> Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...................:Auto ps
> DDR Write Training .........................: Enabled
> Channel B Driving Settings [Press Enter]
> Driving Strength Profile...................:[OC-1200]
> Data Driving Pull-Up Level.................:Auto
> Cmd Driving Pull-Up Level..................:Auto
> Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level.................:Auto
> Clk Driving Pull-Up Level..................:Auto
> Data Driving Pull-Down Level...............:Auto
> Cmd Driving Pull-Down Level................:Auto
> Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level...............:Auto
> Clk Driving Pull-Down Level................:Auto
> {U]Motherboard Voltage Control{/U]
> Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... Normal
> CPU
> Load Line Calibration......................: [Enabled]
> CPU Vcore..................................: 1.2500v
> CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..: 1.300v
> CPU PLL...............1.500V*..............: 1.570v
> CPU Reference.........0.755V*..............: .808v
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core..............1.100V...............: 1300v
> MCH Reference.........0.800V...............: .903v
> MCH/DRAM Ref..........0.900V...............: 1.160v
> ICH I/O...............1.550V...............: 1.500v
> ICH Core............&#8230;&#8230;1.100V...............: 1.200v
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage..........1.800V...............: 2.200v
> DRAM Termination......0.900V...............: .910v
> Channel A Reference...0.900V...............: Auto
> Channel B Reference...0.900V...............: Auto
> If there's nothing obviously wrong with these settings, are there any settings I can lower
> besides CPU Vcore (which is as low as I can go and be stable) to help lower temps at all??
> Thanks Muchly,
> jb


Looks pretty good, get a new cooler for a better OC?








If you can't/don't get a new cooler or anything and leave it at 3.5GHz change that ram to make it run faster, you can do that with the system memory multiplier. You want to run it as close to 1066MHz as possible.


----------



## NoGuru

More Vcore.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> More Vcore.


Oh and this,


----------



## jbarish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Looks pretty good, get a new cooler for a better OC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't/don't get a new cooler or anything and leave it at 3.75GHz change that ram to make it run faster, you can do that with the system memory multiplier. You want to run it as close to 1066MHz as possible.


Thanks for your reply. I'm basically getting this system ready for friend and don't want to put more $$ out for a better cooler or case.
I'm just trying to get it to run as fast as possible (while keeping temps under 70c) in it's current configuration.
If I give it more vcore I'll just be increasing temps, which I'm trying to get lower.
I've tried changing the various memory multiplier settings and 938 was the closest I could get to 1066.

Thanks again,
jb


----------



## battlecryawesome

I would give it more Vcore and NB volts. I would see if that ram would clock a little higher, but I would nt give it to some one with that much of an overclock but thats me.

Nice OC you got there with a nice set up


----------



## marsey99

jbarish the only thing that jumps out at me is why are you only running x8?

if you want more speed that cpu will do 8.5?

as said to get much higher you need more volts, imo the mch is high enough for 500 fsb but the vcore is limiting you and you will need 1.4vcore with 1.34v term to get any higher.

but with that comes the heat and tbh your cooler is not the best, could you strap some faster fans to it to help it more? only this could help keep your temps down









other news its a q66 about to get cold in my mancave :lol:


----------



## NoGuru

Make it cold Marsey


----------



## jbarish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> I would give it more Vcore and NB volts. I would see if that ram would clock a little higher, but I would nt give it to some one with that much of an overclock but thats me.
> Nice OC you got there with a nice set up


I get what you mean about giving it away to someone with this high of an overclock. I ran it for years with zero issues at 3.6 but when I decided
to let my friend have it I thought I'd try and squeeze a little more OC out of it for him. Do you think I'm pushing it too hard?? Should I back it
down to 3.6 and settle for that??


----------



## jbarish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> jbarish the only thing that jumps out at me is why are you only running x8?
> if you want more speed that cpu will do 8.5?
> as said to get much higher you need more volts, imo the mch is high enough for 500 fsb but the vcore is limiting you and you will need 1.4vcore with 1.34v term to get any higher.
> but with that comes the heat and tbh your cooler is not the best, could you strap some faster fans to it to help it more? only this could help keep your temps down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other news its a q66 about to get cold in my mancave :lol:


Thanks for the suggestions marsey. I'll give 8.5 a try and also see if the Vendetta 2 can accommodate a second fan.
If I do leave it with settings above, I should try backing down the mch a bit??

Thanks,
jb


----------



## marsey99

if the mch is happy leave it, i found it to be picky on mine as too much or not enough would bsod with ram errors.

that being said, its time to down our mice and give silent thought to a mobo that gave its all, pushed every cpu as hard as it could during its short time with us and went out in a ball of smoke in my shed to night









idk that its dead but the ammount of smoke i let out of it cant be healthy, powered it down asap but i am going to leave it and strip it down in the morning. not expecting it to work and tbh idk if i trust it after that anyway and i am taking this as a sign to get another board for benching.

thinking i will go amd for a while as i have a good am3 mobo i dont mind frying either :lol:


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> this thread is like these mobo, will nevah die!


damn i jinxed myself....


----------



## jbarish

Marsey, my deepest condolences on your loss.


----------



## NoGuru

Dam Marsey, you know how much it takes to kill one of these! Must have used armor piercing.


----------



## marsey99

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o164/marsey99/cpu%20socket%20insulation%20for%20phase%20cooler/IMAG0259.jpg?t=1350567176

thats what it takes to kill one fo these xD

well tbh as it was smoking doing that it was still posting, the board didnt die i pulled the power before it went bang.

idk if the seal i had around the sink broke or it was condensation trapped under it or what, the cpu and ram are fine and i have a feeling the mobo will still post, i just dont want to risk it.

edit

sorry extreme, i keep forgetting that oc.net has gone all pc and i shouldnt swear


----------



## Mr Frosty

You should to overclock tbh...trololololol...


----------



## NoGuru

Cooked VRM's


----------



## 2thAche

Aww dead UD3P, it's a sad day


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Aww dead UD3P, it's a sad day


Yessss
Those VRM's look like they were rather stressed at the time.. Were you cooling them with a fan or anything?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yessss
> Those VRM's look like they were rather stressed at the time.. Were you cooling them with a fan or anything?


The VRM's do not necessarily need to be stressed to get blown away..

I had my P5Q Pro failed on me vith one VRM IC was blown away along with a phase driver IC with just 1.47V Vcore and idling on desktop..
I was pushing FSB on Q9550 with Set FSB and the board gave up (at 530+ MHz FSB and over 4.5GHz on air)..

The funny thing is that a VRM cooled by passive sink gave up and not the one of VRM's on the "naked" side..

I believe that it was just its time to go,not related to Vcore or stress..

CHEERS..


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> The VRM's do not necessarily need to be stressed to get blown away..
> I had my P5Q Pro failed on me vith one VRM IC was blown away along with a phase driver IC with just 1.47V Vcore and idling on desktop..
> I was pushing FSB on Q9550 with Set FSB and the board gave up (at 530+ MHz FSB and over 4.5GHz on air)..
> The funny thing is that a VRM cooled by passive sink gave up and not the one of VRM's on the "naked" side..
> I believe that it was just its time to go,not related to Vcore or stress..
> CHEERS..


Yes, but pushing them a lot and putting extra load (voltage) on them surely makes them wear out faster..
It has to because it's passing more voltage through it yes?


----------



## marsey99

it was posting at 4.1ghz on 1.68vcore into a q6600 but it has pushed more out in the past.

it was pretty cool, given the cpu was -39c and it had fans pointed all over it to try and keep any condensation at bay.

i want another now


----------



## dhenzjhen

Nice


----------



## Bill7420

Hey guys, I know I'm late to the party but I'm still rocking out the UD3R because it still largely met my gaming needs but now I want to squeeze more power out of the rig to hopefully last me another couple years since I don't really plan on playing much else other than GW2 and Planetside 2 for the forseeable future. I've had my rig for a few years and been on stock the whole time until about 3 months ago when i got curious about OCing a bit(i always knew the board and cpu oc well, thats why i chose them) and i read some and read that the Q9550 OC to 3.3gz on stock settings.. I put mine on 3.2 and it's been fine no errors. I'm looking to OC somewhat conservatively for now, say like 3.5-3.6 and see how much performance that gets me. Also, any help on memory settings/OC would be appreciated as well. Thanks guys.

Specs:
Q9550 @ 3.2 on stock volt setting 8.5 mult. Aftermarket cooler, forget brand/model but its huge has a copper base and a 120 fan on it. Temps stay around 44C after 8 hours of gaming.
Gigabyte ga-ep45-ud3r
8gb (2 sets of 2x2gb) G Skill F2-8500CL5D 1066
PC P&C 750w silencer power supply
Antec 300 case 4 fans, 2 120 intake, 1 120 rear exhaust, 140 top exhaust

PS: i tried using search, I really did.. But over 2k pages.. Search yielded way too many results o sift through.. I'm hoping someone had the same rig and got specs on hand. (Processor mobo and the gskill were wildly popular after all)


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Welcome to OCN and that setup looks like a lot of setups that were used here. I'm not sure I have a MIT anymore for a Q9550 but I might somewhere. I know Noguru is the EP45 Master... But im sure someone can give some pointers on a Q9550 and a EP45 board.


----------



## Bill7420

Thanks . You think the one posted 2 pages ago is ok to use? I don't think I wanna be greedy and push it past 3.6 though. Also, not sure if the memory settings would work the same? (Im thinking not)


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya looks fine other than needing more vcore.


----------



## Applejack

I was messing around with my RAM settings and now I think my network adapter is dead. Anyone ever have this problem?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> I was messing around with my RAM settings and now I think my network adapter is dead. Anyone ever have this problem?


RAM has nothing to do with the Network adapter. Try the other one or flash the BIOS and see if that works.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> RAM has nothing to do with the Network adapter. Try the other one or flash the BIOS and see if that works.


The EP45 God Has Spoken...









I'd try another bios... or re flash ...


----------



## marsey99

i bet just clearing the cmos would work, it could be the nic has died but i very much doubt it would of been related to the ram oc.

think i put my q9550 templates in here around page 5 or 6 but you might need more vcore then my chip did for 3.6ghz and maybe more vmch as you're running more dimms.


----------



## omari79

i just bough a gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3LR to replace my old GA-EP41-UD3L and go along with my "new" Q6600









i noticed on Gigabyte's site that there are two reversion of this motherboard, Rev 1.0 and 1.1

*is there an important difference between the two?*


----------



## NoGuru

Nope, almost no difference.


----------



## omari79

Thanks mate


----------



## 2thAche

Finally put mine up on ebay :_(

If anyone here ends up with it, PM me and I'll leave the profiles on and help with any overclocking









Q9550 was retired to a work machine at stock clocks :O kind of sad but I have a bunch of 775 machines and too easy of an upgrade.


----------



## NoGuru

All good things come to an end eventually.


----------



## travesty

hi guys. i'm hoping someone here might be able to help me with a problem with my board.

i recently acquired an EP45-UD3P rev. 1.1 board. it works fine with Pentium 4, dual cores and quad cores, but i can't get it to work with any Celeron chips.

I've tried 2 different Celeron D 352s. the CPU support list says they are supported.

every celeron chip i've tried causes the board not to boot. the phase LEDs light up and then it reboots. no error beeps either.

I've already tried flashing the bios to F10 (latest non-beta from gigabyte)

any ideas or help is appreciated. i really want to start overclocking these celerons


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> All good things come to an end eventually.


My EP45-UD3P has returned home! My brother upgraded to a 3570k which means.... BAM Daddy has his beast back

Now, what to do with it?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travesty*
> 
> hi guys. i'm hoping someone here might be able to help me with a problem with my board.
> 
> i recently acquired an EP45-UD3P rev. 1.1 board. it works fine with Pentium 4, dual cores and quad cores, but i can't get it to work with any Celeron chips.
> 
> I've tried 2 different Celeron D 352s. the CPU support list says they are supported.
> 
> every celeron chip i've tried causes the board not to boot. the phase LEDs light up and then it reboots. no error beeps either.
> 
> I've already tried flashing the bios to F10 (latest non-beta from gigabyte)
> 
> any ideas or help is appreciated. i really want to start overclocking these celerons


Try some other BIOS, I am pretty sure I have clocked Cele's in the UP45
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> My EP45-UD3P has returned home! My brother upgraded to a 3570k which means.... BAM Daddy has his beast back
> 
> Now, what to do with it?


Freeze it


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> My EP45-UD3P has returned home! My brother upgraded to a 3570k which means.... BAM Daddy has his beast back
> 
> Now, what to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freeze it
Click to expand...

Haha... I have an e8400 that posts at 4.8ghz on crap air and a q9550 that posts at 4.55 on water...

I was thinking possibly a home server... host some ventrilo


----------



## NoGuru

Media Center, server, many uses.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Haha... I have an e8400 that posts at 4.8ghz on crap air and a q9550 that posts at 4.55 on water...
> 
> I was thinking possibly a home server... host some ventrilo


I went through this same process, but the thing is a stockish SB or IB will be as quick as a heavily overclocked 9550 and use a fraction of the power. Sell them both on ebay, they're worth enough to pay for an IB system if you're near a microcenter.


----------



## travesty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Try some other BIOS, I am pretty sure I have clocked Cele's in the UP45


celerons are supported starting with F5. do you think it'd be ok to flash it from F10 directly to F5?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travesty*
> 
> celerons are supported starting with F5. do you think it'd be ok to flash it from F10 directly to F5?


Yes that will be fine, but try F9 first, no reason to go all the way back to F5


----------



## alancsalt

Last three posts deleted.

Guys, much as I hate to rain on your parade,

You may not sell outside OCN Marketplace
You may not sell with less than 35 reputation.
TOS
Marketplace Rules


----------



## Hedgy

Hey, thread! I'm rather new here, but I've been running my EP45T-UD3P for a few years now, and after a recent windows format I've been totally unable to change any of the MIT settings in the BIOS! Any changes result in a reset at the splash screen and a message in MIT that overclocking has caused the system not to properly boot. I've had this problem most times I change anything in MIT, but I was running a stable 3.0 GHZ for months before this format. Any ideas why this might be happening? I've been poking around this thread, but I haven't found anything yet, and there's a whole lot to look through
Hope this isn't like taboo thread necromancy or something!

--Hedgy

Specs:
CPU: Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.4 GHZ
GPU: 2 x PNY GTX 560 Ti
RAM: 8GB Corsair Dominator DDR3 2133 @ 1333
HDD: 640, 1TB WD
SSD: 64 GB Crucial M4
PSU: OCZ 700 Watt Mod X Stream Pro


----------



## clark_b

Sorry for the uber late response Hedgy. Have you tried the DFI long bios reset thing?
I ran into that exact problem on my G41M-ES2L board, but I don't remember what I did that fixed it. It could've been anything from flashing the bios to putting in a different CPU.


----------



## marsey99

yea man, missed that post too









dude that is what the thread is here for









if anything it jus sounds like your bios has gone a bit flakey, maybe the cmos bat is on its way out?

i would just reflash the bios tbh, it has fixed all kinds of strange bios issues i had with mine xD


----------



## PapaSmurf

Finally moving up to Sandy Bridge. Ordered a Gigabyte Z68XP-UD3 and an i7 2700k today. Gonna be selling the UD3P and the HyperX. I've been doing a lot more video work at church and the difference in rendering times between a stock i5 2500 and my Q9550 @ 4.2GHz is just too much to ignore. It was a good ride while it lasted and I really enjoyed talking with everyone here in this thread. I'll miss the UD3P, but I'll be keeping the UD3R and the Patriot ram as backup rig. Not sure if I'll let the Q9550 go or not.


----------



## marsey99

it had a good ride papasmurf


----------



## alancsalt

There are still two in the office here. One of the great mobos....


----------



## KingT

*PapaSmurf* , hey man where you've been, long time no see.









I have played with UD3P , never owned one, it was by far the best 775 P45 motherboard for FSB overclocking.

I was (and still am) an Asus guy.

God how I miss 775 platform, especially in the winter.
Nothing better than @ -20C outside, open the window in my room, let the chill air come inside and then crank up the voltages and play with Set FSB.

Pray for quick CPU-Z validation and high result.









Now really it's not much of a fun to play with SB/IB or Haswell.

CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Need some advice guys. I know that the EP45-UD3R/P worked extremely well with G.Skill ram. I picked up a Gigabyte Z68XP-UD3 and an i7-2700k and am looking for some ram. I see some CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9B in the trading post here at OCN and wanted to know what your opinions are on that ram. Spec wise it looks about the same as the G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL that I borrowed to get this setup started.

Am I going to regret going with this Corsair instead of G.Skill? I had been using Corsair for several years prior to getting my EP45-UD3P when I went with my first G.Skill and never had any problems with them in the past. I know the Blue color would look better on the Z68 board than the Red would, but G.Skill does have some blue Ripjaws and Ares models including some with tighter timings than either of the two mentioned above.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## marsey99

i am not sure i would put 4 dimms in a sandy system dude.

that would be my main advice, past that i think i would look at some 2133 stuff as 2200 mhz is as fast as you will ever get from its imc.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> i am not sure i would put 4 dimms in a sandy system dude.
> 
> that would be my main advice, past that i think i would look at some 2133 stuff as 2200 mhz is as fast as you will ever get from its imc.


All dependent on if he is overclocking and how well the imc is on his chip.
on a 2700K all dimms full are fine, you might need to find the limitation of the imc. If you're planning just running mild to stock clocks, all dimms full isn't so bad. I still run a 2600K and a Z68X-UD4-B3 daily with 4 sticks of G.Skill RipjawsX 2200 7-10-10 and i rarely even overclock the chip, I just set XMP and let it ride since it's a daily.

For 1600 memory you're not going to see much difference between the 2 brands. Both will work just fine on that board, and I have seen less failure rates with the G.Skill compared to the Vengeance sticks.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks for that marsey. I got the dimensions on that Corsair and at 2" in height it's way too tall to fit under the fan of my Hyper 212+ so I decided to pass on that. One of the two sticks of Ripjaws I had borrowed decided to give up the ghost last night so I made a quick order from Newegg for an 8gig (2 x 4g) kit of G.Skill Ares 1600 with 8-8-8 timings at 1.5v last night..

I wanted to stay with normal heatsinks due to clearance issues on the cpu heatsink fan, get something in Blue to go with Blue/White color scheme of the motherboard (or a neutral Black), and stay with ram rated at 1.5v. The higher speed G.Skill Ares was either 1.6 or 1.65v. I would rather go with four 4 gig sticks of 1.5v that two 8gig sticks of 1.6 or 1.65v ram. I can't afford 16gigs right now anyway, so I ordered 8gigs (2 x 4g) now and will pickup another set if I find the need to additional ram.

Xtreme, I won't be doing any extreme overclocking with this setup. I may do a few suicide runs with minimal hardware to see what it can do and which clubs I might be able to get it into, but for 24/7 I'll probably limit the OC to whatever it can run stable with stock voltages. From the short time I've had to work with, that appears to be 4.4 to 4.5GHz which really flies. Stock speeds blows the doors off of my Q9550 at 4.25GHz, especially when it comes to video rendering.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Cool... Sounds like it's coming along nicely.


----------



## DaClownie

My UD3P is still alive... if the funds are in line, she'll be turning into a streambox/vent server for me... Many years of service and she's still kicking!

Still have an E8400 that boots at 533mhz FSB and a Q9550 that I was able to validate at 4.45ghz too... might have to play a bit before I make it stable to use as a server


----------



## NoGuru

Thread is still alive and kicking


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> All good things come to an end eventually.


True









Sold my UD3R for 95 bux...man it hurt my heart. She was my first and never failed me.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> True
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold my UD3R for 95 bux...man it hurt my heart. She was my first and never failed me.


Sorry to hear that mate. I recently replaced mine with an AM3+ board, but the UD3P got passed on to a friend where it is still getting daily use.







Glad to see it being used. I echo your thoughts. It was my first "real" board and served me well.


----------



## RKDxpress

Still running on my UD3R. Now with a xeon x5460 slbba (3.1ghz) 4Gigs of OCZ (2x 2gig) of 1066 mhz. Yeah did the 775 to 771 mod and its working good at 400 x 9.5 = 3.8ghz. Sys Mem multiplyer set to 2.00b so my ddr's at 800 mhz. No voltage changes and I'm wondering if I should just copy some of the MIT's here or Am I on uncharted water? I'd like to be running closer to 4.25ghz and 1066 mhz on the memory. water cool it and run it 24/7. Thanks RKDxpress


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Still running on my UD3R. Now with a xeon x5460 slbba (3.1ghz) 4Gigs of OCZ (2x 2gig) of 1066 mhz. Yeah did the 775 to 771 mod and its working good at 400 x 9.5 = 3.8ghz. Sys Mem multiplyer set to 2.00b so my ddr's at 800 mhz. No voltage changes and I'm wondering if I should just copy some of the MIT's here or Am I on uncharted water? I'd like to be running closer to 4.25ghz and 1066 mhz on the memory. water cool it and run it 24/7. Thanks RKDxpress


I was considering doing the same with mine... but I already have a quad core that runs so well on it, not sure it'd make sense to mod for the extra cache...


----------



## marsey99

only testing would tell to be honest dude, but i do not see why one of the templates from the other 45nm quads would not work as a starting point.

i mean they was meant to have kept the best ic for those chips so maybe you might even get away with less vcore you know?


----------



## deezdrama

I just recently bought a used ep45ud3 mobo used ($100 ouch!) to overclock my g0 stepping q6600 and was only able to acheive 3.2ghz stable.

Im running 8gb ram and a oc'ed 650 ti and its strugling on the game dayz that i been playing alot lately.

Planned on building a new rig with income tax money but wondering if this mod plus a better graphics card could be a possible solution.

I dont know much about these xeon chips... how would they compare against some modern amd and intel processors?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DaClownie

In all honesty, I'd say sinking money into P45 Chipset builds other than to mess around is a bit of a waste... the power and price of modern processors is really nothing to short change... I'm sure a used Sandy Bridge i5 and an inexpensive board would be almost the same, and RAM prices aren't really that heavy either right now...

I'd personally look for a used i5 2500k that had poor overclockability because it'll be had for short money, with a board and RAM and you'll be cruising along no problem for a couple hundred bucks. OCN Marketplace is your friend









That's not to say I don't love my EP45 and can't wait to bust it out of the cabinet and breathe some new life into it... but I'm using play money for a server as opposed to tight money for my main rig.


----------



## Formula44

Hi...is there any bios template for the EP45-UD3R here that i can use it for my refference? I can't make my E8500 pass 32M.

I can manage to boot into windows with all settings on auto @500 FSB. Get into windows with 550 FSB with CPU Termination @1.4v (auto on the other). But i can't pass superpi 32m


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/666710/setting-up-and-voltage-terms-for-ep45-ud3

any use?

LSDmeASAP's advice was:
Quote:


> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto or Fast
> CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9
> Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0
> CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.05
> 
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 450Mhz
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:Set to 100
> 
> C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]
> 
> Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
> CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 800
> PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 900
> CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<<
> MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<<
> 
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
> (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
> System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D (2.00B may work for you as well, it would be better but is harder to get stable often at high FSB) This is 900Mhz, you may also try 2.66D for 1066 but it may take some tweaking of MCH Voltage
> 
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 900Mhz
> DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]
> 
> Standard Timing Control
> CAS Latency Time........................5
> tRCD .........................................5
> tRP'...........................................5
> tRAS..........................................15/18
> 
> Advanced Timing Control
> tRRD...........................................3-4
> tWTR..........................................3-5
> tWR............................................4-6
> tRFC...........................................52-62
> tRTP...........................................3-5
> Command Rate (CMD) ....................:2
> 
> Driving Strength Profiles
> Driving Strength ............................800/1066 (Benchmark/Test both last, set 1066 now)
> 
> Channel A
> Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH
> tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:<<< Leave for all below as well
> tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
> tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
> tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
> Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
> Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
> Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
> Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
> Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
> Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
> 
> Channel B
> Static tRead Value.........................:6/7-10 333/B MCH - 8/9-12 400/D MCH
> tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:<<< Leave for all below as well
> tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
> tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
> tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
> Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
> Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
> Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
> Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
> Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
> Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
> 
> Motherboard Voltage Control
> Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... Manual
> CPU
> CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................:1.25-1.36 Actual not bios settings (All up to your chip)
> 
> CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*.......: <<< 1.2-1.36 (1.2-1.28 likely plenty)
> CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: << 1.5-1.58
> 
> CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.......: <<< .64% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly
> 
> CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,,0.800V*.......:<<< .67% Of Vtt (Termination above) Auto Will set this correctly
> 
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: << 1.2-1.3 (1.22-1.26 likely good)
> MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........; <<< Leave
> MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: <<< Leave
> ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.550V............: <<< 1.5-1.6
> ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: <<< 1.1x-1.2
> 
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.0-2.1 (Check your ram sticker)
> DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: <<< Leave
> Channel A Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave
> Channel B Reference 0.900V............: <<< Leave
> 
> Advanced Settings
> Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
> No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
> C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
> x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
> CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
> CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
> Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC
> 
> Integrated Peripherals
> Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Disabled] *Note* Must be enabled to flash from USB


----------



## Formula44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/666710/setting-up-and-voltage-terms-for-ep45-ud3
> 
> any use?
> 
> LSDmeASAP's advice was:


Ok...thanks. I'll try these setting asap. Still loking for better memory to play with higher FSB.


----------



## deezdrama

I have the ep45-ud3l and overclocked my q6600 a year ago on it to 3.2ghz...

I just bought a xeon x5460 and the mod sticker and want to run 4ghz+

problem is... ive forgoten what im doing lol , its been a long time since I overclocked with this board.

the xeon has up to 9.5 multiplier and im running some chinese named ebay ddr800 (2gb x 4)

I know you guys hate being asked what settings to use, but is there a generic list of settings i can use for a starting point while I brush up on oc'ing this board?

I know these cpus will hit 4ghz with low vcore (around 1.35)


----------



## clark_b

Check out the the stuff alancsalt posted above as a decent starting point for voltages. I'd use 400fsb with that ram.


----------



## alancsalt

Just a few posts above, settings for the UD3P, you'll only have a couple of settings missing in your bios.. pretty much the same applies..


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just a few posts above, settings for the UD3P, you'll only have a couple of settings missing in your bios.. pretty much the same applies..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just a few posts above, settings for the UD3P, you'll only have a couple of settings missing in your bios.. pretty much the same applies..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Check out the the stuff alancsalt posted above as a decent starting point for voltages. I'd use 400fsb with that ram.


Ok... yeah I just went through my bios to brush up on this boards settings and only thing I have set different is I have

No exec mem protect= Disabled
CPU enhanced Halt C1E= Enabled
CPU thermal monitoring= Disabled

I think I had these set this way for when I was overclocking and testing my q6600...
So I will have to change those settings.

So if I set my fsb to 422 x 9.5 to get 4ghz... will that push my ddr2 800 ram too hard?

Right now my ram is set manually for 6 6 6 18 timings, but cant remember how I came up with these timings when I originally overclocked on this board, not sure if i can tighten timings or not


----------



## clark_b

Only way to know is to try. My PNY xlr8 ddr800 ram would do 1091 at 5-5-5-18 so you really never know.
What does your rams SPD say for stock timings?


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Only way to know is to try. My PNY xlr8 ddr800 ram would do 1091 at 5-5-5-18 so you really never know.
> What does your rams SPD say for stock timings?


6 6 6 18 at 400mhz


----------



## clark_b

Oh dang. Well you can give it a shot anyway haha. Can't hurt


----------



## deezdrama

So what would be the best way to go about this?

I want to hit 4ghz on a x5460 with 9.5 multiplyer

So 422 fsb x 9.5 will give me 4ghz.

But with my cheap ddr2 800 with 6 6 6 18 timings at 400 spd

Do you think this cheap ram will run at 844 ?

Is there a way to change the 1:1 on ram and be able to go really high on fsb but keep my ram at 800 on my ud3l bios?

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## alancsalt

Can only try. 400 bus/800 ram is as good as the strap ratios get. You can try raising your dram volts to the maximum specified. (may be written on sticks or need a Google search) and also if that fails, try lowering ram timings.


----------



## Conners

Just my 2 cents but wot I would do is lower the oc to say optimized default/stock/or lower on the processor and then oc the ram to see how high it can go... Then us that to do the OC of the processor and ram..


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Can only try. 400 bus/800 ram is as good as the strap ratios get. You can try raising your dram volts to the maximum specified. (may be written on sticks or need a Google search) and also if that fails, try lowering ram timings.


says 1.8v on the sticks but pretty sure they should handle 2v

so basically anything over 400 fsb is going to be luck on wether my ram can handle being over driven.

So should i just set ram to 2.0v and hope it can handle the 422 fsb?

I thought for sure there was a way to run the ram slower by unlinking or a different ratio.

and when you say "slow down the timmings" if these are rated 6 6 6 18 @400

what would you set them at @ 422 fsb?

what if I just set my vcore, fsb, and multiplyer but left ram on auto settings?

I really wanted to push this chip, would suck if i cant even hit 4ghz because of my ram....and i cant justify sinking money in this old setup for faster ddr2 that is crazy expensive.

Thanks again


----------



## Conners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> I just recently bought a used ep45ud3 mobo used ($100 ouch!) to overclock my g0 stepping q6600 and was only able to acheive 3.2ghz stable.
> 
> Im running 8gb ram and a oc'ed 650 ti and its strugling on the game dayz that i been playing alot lately.
> 
> Planned on building a new rig with income tax money but wondering if this mod plus a better graphics card could be a possible solution.
> 
> I dont know much about these xeon chips... how would they compare against some modern amd and intel processors?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


Just to address this question IMO. I would forget the ud3 775 chipset thing your on. You will be better served with a Z77 or later board and processor that supports the latest PCI graphics and so on.

I have a ud3p with a Q9550 (3.91GHZ) and 4 gigs ram (1106 MHZ) for wot 3 - 4 years and a z77 board and a 3770k processor (4.5ghz) 16GB mem (1833 Mhz) and a old graphics card (6970). Point is the latter will out do the former easily and cost was just as cheap in the long run...


----------



## alancsalt

like try 7-6-6 -18, and if that didn't work 7-7-7-19.. you'd have to experiment.

In mem-set "performance level", (In bios Static tRead Value) has a big effect on ram performance..lower numbers, better benches, don't miss setting that according to the template..

I've had 800 ram that managed 915MHz and 1066 that managed 1115MHz, but there are no guarantees all sets would do that and some might be better.


----------



## Formula44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/666710/setting-up-and-voltage-terms-for-ep45-ud3
> 
> any use?
> 
> LSDmeASAP's advice was:


I can't even boot into Bios with those setting on 550 FSB. But i can boot into windows with all on auto (except VCore & VDimm. But never passed SuperPI 32M, always failed on loop 6-8.

Here is my setting on 520 FSB :
Quote:


> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Fast
> CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8
> Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 5
> CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.420
> 
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 520Mhz
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
> 
> C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]
> 
> Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
> CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 700
> PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 700
> CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<<< [Auto]
> MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<<< [Auto]
> 
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance...................: [TURBO]
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [Disabled]
> (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
> System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
> 
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1250Mhz
> DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]
> 
> Standard Timing Control
> CAS Latency Time........................5
> tRCD .........................................5
> tRP'...........................................5
> tRAS..........................................15
> 
> Advanced Timing Control
> tRRD...........................................[Auto]
> tWTR..........................................[Auto]
> tWR............................................[Auto]
> tRFC...........................................[Auto]
> tRTP...........................................[Auto]
> Command Rate (CMD) ....................[Auto]
> 
> Driving Strength Profiles
> Driving Strength ............................[Auto]
> 
> Channel A
> Static tRead Value.........................[Auto]
> tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................[Auto]
> tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................[Auto]
> tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................[Auto]
> tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................[Auto]
> Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................[Auto]
> Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................[Auto]
> Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................[Auto]
> Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................[Auto]
> Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............[Auto]
> Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............[Auto]
> 
> Channel B
> Static tRead Value.........................[Auto]
> tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................[Auto]
> tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................[Auto]
> tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................[Auto]
> tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................[Auto]
> Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................[Auto]
> Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................[Auto]
> Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................[Auto]
> Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................[Auto]
> Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............[Auto]
> Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............[Auto]
> 
> Motherboard Voltage Control
> Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... Manual
> CPU
> CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................:1.3
> 
> CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*.......: [Auto]
> CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: [Auto]
> 
> CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.......: [Auto]
> 
> CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,,0.800V*.......: [Auto]
> 
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: [Auto]
> MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........; [Auto]
> MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: [Auto]
> ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.550V............: [Auto]
> ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: [Auto]
> 
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.3v
> DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: [Auto]
> Channel A Reference 0.900V............: [Auto]
> Channel B Reference 0.900V............: [Auto]
> 
> Advanced Settings
> Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
> No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
> C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
> x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
> CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
> CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
> Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


Just Quick Test with SuperPI 32M

https://imageshack.com/i/0b6by7p

Need some advice for fine tuning to achieve 550 FSB, minimal for 2D bench. Because my E8500 is so darn hot


----------



## clark_b

Try setting memory performance enhance to Standard and RGB to Auto. No real reason to mess with RGB in the first place. CPU Term is essential with high FSB as well as MCH Core especially with the high RAM speed you're trying to run.
You're probably going to need to start setting clock skews as well.


----------



## marsey99

dude you really should clear the cmos, run optimised defaults and start again from there.

i dont want that to sound hardh but you will get the refs and terms scaling better as you hit the higher fsb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Formula44*
> 
> I can't even boot into Bios with those setting on 550 FSB. But i can boot into windows with all on auto (except VCore & VDimm. But never passed SuperPI 32M, always failed on loop 6-8.
> 
> Here is my setting on 520 FSB :
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Fast
> CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 8
> Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 5
> CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.420
> 
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 520Mhz
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
> 
> C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]
> 
> Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
> CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 700 *try 900*
> PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 700 *try 800*
> CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<<< [Auto] *try upto 150*
> MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<<< [Auto]*again upto 150*
> 
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance...................: [TURBO] *standard*
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: [Disabled]
> (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
> System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
> 
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1250Mhz
> DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]
> 
> Standard Timing Control
> CAS Latency Time........................5
> tRCD .........................................5
> tRP'...........................................5
> tRAS..........................................15
> 
> Advanced Timing Control
> tRRD...........................................[Auto]
> tWTR..........................................[Auto]
> tWR............................................[Auto]
> tRFC...........................................[Auto]
> tRTP...........................................[Auto]
> Command Rate (CMD) ....................[Auto]
> 
> Driving Strength Profiles
> Driving Strength ............................[Auto]
> 
> Channel A
> Static tRead Value.........................[Auto] *i think that should be 9 or higher on both chan)*
> tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................[Auto]
> tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................[Auto]
> tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................[Auto]
> tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................[Auto]
> Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................[Auto]
> Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................[Auto]
> Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................[Auto]
> Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................[Auto]
> Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............[Auto]
> Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............[Auto]
> 
> Channel B
> Static tRead Value.........................[Auto]
> tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................[Auto]
> tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................[Auto]
> tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................[Auto]
> tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................[Auto]
> Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................[Auto]
> Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................[Auto]
> Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................[Auto]
> Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................[Auto]
> Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............[Auto]
> Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............[Auto]
> 
> Motherboard Voltage Control
> Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... Manual
> CPU
> CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................:1.3
> 
> CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V*.......: [Auto]
> CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.500V*.......: [Auto]
> 
> CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....0.755V*.......: [Auto]
> 
> CPU Reference2&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,,0.800V*.......: [Auto]
> 
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.100V...........: [Auto]
> MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........; [Auto]
> MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: [Auto]
> ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.550V............: [Auto]
> ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: [Auto]
> 
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.3v
> DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: [Auto]
> Channel A Reference 0.900V............: [Auto]
> Channel B Reference 0.900V............: [Auto]
> 
> Advanced Settings
> Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
> No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
> C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
> x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
> CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
> CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
> Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]
> 
> 
> 
> Just Quick Test with SuperPI 32M
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/0b6by7p
> 
> Need some advice for fine tuning to achieve 550 FSB, minimal for 2D bench. Because my E8500 is so darn hot
Click to expand...

try those


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, the old optimised defaults trick, eh?









I think once the FSB is pushed at and over 500 the motherboards bios if AUTO changes the performance level from 9 to 13.(or is that another mobo?)

Once your cpu oc is set though, worth seeing then how low performance level can be set, to get best bench results...


----------



## Formula44

This is what i got :



I Use ep45-ud3r for sure. And i already hit the clear cmos many times, i also put away the battery too. But its still the same...


----------



## Formula44

I manage to boot 533 with auto voltage settings, except vcore and vdimm.

https://imageshack.com/i/0jh7nap

after i installed Easy Tune, now i know how much is the "Auto" voltage...









https://imageshack.com/i/0kntj2p

The CPU Termination is already at 1.6v..., the MCH is at 1.4 too..









is the MCH Reference seems normal for just 0.65v?

I think that is my memory controller limit


----------



## deezdrama

throwing a x5460 xeon in my ud3l once my mod sticker gets here.

In the meantime ive been trying to play around with getting my G0 step q6600 running at 3.6ghz with little luck









Any ideas?

ud3l, q6600 with 1.32 VID , 212 cooler, 4x 2gb ddr2 800

*robust graphics booster auto
cpu clock ratio x9 (3.6ghz)

CPU host clock control enabled
CPU host frequency 400
CIA2 disabled

DRAM
Performance enhanced standard
MCH Freq Latch 400
Sys mem multi 2.00D
Memory freq 800
DRAM timing 6-6-6-18

CPU
Load line calibration enabled
CPU Vcore 1.5v
Cpu term 1.32v
CPU pll 1.55v
Cpu ref .8v

MCH Core 1.38v
MCH ref auto
ich i/o auto
ICH core auto

DRAM voltage 1.9*

with these settings the system reboots 3 times , third time it says overclock was not successful when going back into bios.

I can set this for 3.4 ghz with all auto settings and it will post and load windows fine....
cpuz shows a 1.488v Vcore with these auto settings, so I would assume i should be able to at least load into windows with a 1.5v vcore at 3.6

with 3.4 oc- resting cpu temps are 35-38, I ran small ffts for about 15 minutes in prime95 and temps werent the best 65-69

Any ideas or suggestions? ive tried the x8 multi for 3.6 and same thing

*EDIT*

Just went back to my 3.2ghz profile with auto voltages and cpuz shows vcore at 1.4v and prime temps never go over 56... you would think this chip could hit 3.6, at least 3.4 stable


----------



## deezdrama

Ok, hopefully someone out there still checks this thread lol.

I got my x5460 xeon running stable at 4ghz but notice in cpuz theres significant vdroop.

I have LLC disabled cause i read its not safe for 45nm chips.

Should i leave it off or enable it?

Also ... my vcore and ram voltages are set but the rest is on auto...

Should i manually set them to lowest stable values? And whats the fastest way to do this?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## clark_b

What's the idle vcore currently? I use LLC on mine...
Personally I'd manually set all the voltages.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> What's the idle vcore currently? I use LLC on mine...
> Personally I'd manually set all the voltages.


Its set at 1.35v in bios cpuz shows 1.23 at idle... this is with LLC disabled.
So LLC is safe with 45nm chips?

Should i just set all the other voltages to stock settings or bump them all up a little?

I had a settings template that gave a safe range of values to use when OC'ing a q9650 (similar to my xeon x5460) but cant find it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## clark_b

The "safety" is still up for debate, but for anything up to 1.4v I'm comfortable with it.
You probably want around 1.26 for CPU term and mch core, but as long as you're not running a real high fsb you can leave the refs and pll on auto.


----------



## marsey99

i used to run with it on til around 1.5vcore me to tell you the truth.

to add to the debate, it is something on al mobo after 775 and something most systems do not overclock without you know









it is not about the possibility of overvolting from spikes, it is about getting the voltage you set in bios in os.

some like to have it so you get the bios voltage when under full load, i like a little vdroop myself xD


----------



## radosuaf

HI, I own this mobo and plan to upgrade my CPU. It may be not financially sound, but I don't want to fiddle with changing the mainboard for the time being.
My current CPU is E8500 running at 3.9 GHz (9.5 x 411 MHz). Is Q9650 the one to go? My primary focus is to have a silent PC, so Extreme series is out of question (too hot).
Was thinking about Q9550s, but they're definitely too expensive... At lest on eBay.


----------



## silvergoat

You're pretty much maxed out with that series of CPU/Chipset. You can go quad core, of which the 9650, I think is the highest, but they are priced very high. I was considering upgrading to one from my Q6600 very briefly....but the marginal improvement per dollar was not worth it, for me, when compared to modern day alternatives.

Whether or not you will benefit more from clock speed or multiple cores is what should decide for you. Others may be able to tell you based on what you use the PC for. I would say you've tapped out that architecture and move on, or keep it the same...but no new dollars.


----------



## RKDxpress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radosuaf*
> 
> HI, I own this mobo and plan to upgrade my CPU. It may be not financially sound, but I don't want to fiddle with changing the mainboard for the time being.
> My current CPU is E8500 running at 3.9 GHz (9.5 x 411 MHz). Is Q9650 the one to go? My primary focus is to have a silent PC, so Extreme series is out of question (too hot).
> Was thinking about Q9550s, but they're definitely too expensive... At lest on eBay.


I went from the duo core 8500 to a xeon x5460 ( quad core). That made a noticable diffreance. (page 2099) bought one on Ebay for $55.00 and a sticker for $8.00. Search 775 to 771 mod. RKDxpress


----------



## deezdrama

Yep x5460 is the way to go, mine overclocked like crazy on stock voltage

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## radosuaf

OK, will Kingston 1066 MHz be still sufficient for the CPU? Can I find any suggestions for the memory settings anywhere here? Currently running @ 1.093 Mhz, 5-5-5-15 timings Dual Channel.


----------



## deezdrama

That memory should be fine, im running slower 800 ram with 1:1 strap so since im over 4ghz im also overclocking my ram.

Use cpuz to find your stock ram timmings, u can always tighten them up after you achieve a stable oc

I havnt played around with my x5460 in a while but had a thread somewhere with this chip and sticker mod, this board, and my bios settings.... let me know if u want ill try to dig it up

Its a great overclocking chip for the price... just just a sharp razor and steady hands and be carefull when trimming the tabs in the 775 socket of your mobo

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## soundx98

dig it up please


----------



## deezdrama

Ok.... this is a giant thread about the xeon mod..... this is the page where my adventure started...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/1710

My final stable settings are posted somewhere after that page...lol

Dont have time to check for sure right now ... i got to get ready for work

Make sure u have loadline calibration (llc) enabled or youll get bad vdroop.

If you read the first few pages you will get the basic idea of the mod.

The page i linked has some good up close pics and my experiences with our mobo and some pages latter i beleive i posted my final stable settings.

If you need help, post in that thread its very active compared to this one.

I can give u my settings from my bios if u cant find em in the link.... but will have to be later this afternoon.

Oh.... if you havnt got the chip yet, try n get the slbba stepping version.... better oc with less vcore with that one

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Yep x5460 is the way to go, mine overclocked like crazy on stock voltage
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I second this advice. I just upgraded my 4Ghz E8500 to an X5460 and it's an awesome upgrade for the price. I've got the X5460 stable at 4.27Ghz pretty easily so far in my UD3P. I'm actually running 3 X5460's at the moment they are that good.


----------



## radosuaf

To make comparisons with the new CPU (I can buy and return within 10 days) I did a PCMark 8 benchmark yesterday and I think it looks really well for a C2D:



We'll see if a Quad can improve on that.


----------



## radosuaf

OK, got the CPU today. A bit of stress in the beginning as the PC wouldn't boot, but finally loaded the defaults and it booted up. Quickly off to 9 x 400 MHz. There might be a bit of juice still left with FSB increasing but I suppose not much more than 410 MHz without significant voltage increase, which I am not really interested in. A few remarks:

1. *an almost perfectly balanced system:*



2. *GTA IV benchmark:*

Before:
Average FPS: 57.59
Duration: 37.28 sec
CPU Usage: 81%
System memory usage: 62%
Video memory usage: 78%

After:
Statistics
Average FPS: 57.63
Duration: 37.30 sec
CPU Usage: 57%
System memory usage: 64%
Video memory usage: 78%

So while the CPU load dropped quite significantly, FPS remained more or less the same. Is that normal? Is it capped at 60 FPS? Auto config changed detail settings from 22/11/21 to 25/31/51.

3. *PCMark 8:*
This is actually quite shocking - went from 4000 to 3796!!! How is that possible?!

4. *L.A. Noire:*
No benchmarks but it's much, much, much smoother to a big amazement. A really significant improvement.


----------



## radosuaf

OK, off to FSB increasing now - all voltages but DRAM set to 'Auto' (DRAM @2.34V as per Kingston specs - I have 1150 MHz HyperX so should work @5-5-5-15 with 2.30 - 2.35V). 425 MHz seemed to be stable for the moment but gave an error, currently at 423 MHz and hoping there will be no errors - if so, I'll start decreasing voltages, for the moment:
a/ CPU temp - 62C, system temp 34C
b/ voltages stock except DRAM and:
- CPU PLL 1.65V (stock 1.50V)
- CPU Termination 1.30V (stock 1.20V)
- CPU Vcore 1.3375V (stock 1.2375V)
- MCH Core - 1.30V (stock 1.10V)

EDIT: 422 MHz seems to be stable (at least was for 60 minutes), so I'm going down with voltages... CPU PLL and MCH Core back to stock and testing...


----------



## KLICHO

Hello I am a new user.

I have Gigabyte EP45-UD3P on modded bios F10 with X5460 @ 4.3GHz on air cooler Zalman 9700 Nv

I have a question. What is the max vCore this procesor on air, and work 24/7 ?

I have acctualy on bios 1.375V but on CPU-Z 1.328V


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLICHO*
> 
> Hello I am a new user.
> 
> I have Gigabyte EP45-UD3 on modded bios F10 with X5460 @ 4.3GHz on air cooler Zalman 9700 Nv
> 
> I have a question. What is the max vCore this procesor on air, and work 24/7 ?
> 
> I have acctualy on bios 1.375V but on CPU-Z 1.328V


-VID on the X5460 is '0.850V-1.3500V'


----------



## KLICHO

only on this vcore ? i have this 1.375v on bios about 1 month and nothing dangerous not happend


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLICHO*
> 
> only on this vcore ? i have this 1.375v on bios about 1 month and nothing dangerous not happend


You will be fine as long as temps stay below around 80c for long periods of time, like hours and hours.


----------



## KLICHO

Ahh ok







other settings I have

CPU PLL 1.71V (stock 1.50V)
- CPU Termination 1.34V (stock 1.20V)
- CPU Vcore 1.3755V (stock 1.2375V)
- MCH Core - 1.34V (stock 1.10V)


----------



## KLICHO

Ok but max Vcore on work everyday is ? 1.3875 ?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLICHO*
> 
> Ok but max Vcore on work everyday is ? 1.3875 ?


Yes, that voltage is fine.

Keep your Vcore , CPU Termination, and MCH core voltages under 1.45V , and your Core temperatures under 80C and you/ll be fine for 24/7 usage.

CHEERS..


----------



## Cutbait

Been running this board since 2008 with a Q9650. Mild overclock to 4.1 with 1.31 vcore.
Just wanted to give a shout out of how rock stable this board has been over the years before I update to x99

So much looking forward to building a new system and getting back on top of the game, just paying a bit of respect for this beast before I move on....

So glad this forum is still kicking thru the years also. As much I need to study about x99










(UD3P- DDR2 model)


----------



## RKDxpress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cutbait*
> 
> Been running this board since 2008 with a Q9650. Mild overclock to 4.1 with 1.31 vcore.
> Just wanted to give a shout out of how rock stable this board has been over the years before I update to x99
> 
> So much looking forward to building a new system and getting back on top of the game, just paying a bit of respect for this beast before I move on....
> 
> So glad this forum is still kicking thru the years also. As much I need to study about x99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (UD3P- DDR2 model)


I was just benching my ud3r two weeks ago. still rocks!


----------



## NitroOC

I didn't see a guide on the boot loop problem in the beginning of the thread, I have a GA-EP45-ED3P running an E8500 that will not post, it just turns on and off. Issue only happened on cold boots previously, and it was hit or miss then if it would do it (and it would only turn off and back on again twice or so). I've done every diagnostic and CMOS clearing procedure I've been able to find and am looking for options on what to do next other than do a how-to-basic video and pummel this thing with eggs...

Any thoughts on this? Can I replace the BIOS chip on the board if that's been corrupted somehow? Again, it doesn't even get to the BIOS splash screen for me to make changes there. Keyboard and mouse never light up either.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Please verify the model number. I don't see a GA-EP45-ED3P listed on the Gigabyte site. I'm guessing you meant the GA-EP45-UD3P as this is what the thread is about, but since I'm not there looking at it I can't be sure.

Also what Revision of the board (if there are more than one Revisions). The UD3P for instance has 3 different revisions which use two different bios.

Next what Bios are you using. Additionally, what are your bios settings? Are you overclocking? Download the MIT listed in my sig, fill it out, and attach it to your next post as that could provide some clues. And no, the bios chip is not user replaceable by the average user as it's soldered to the board. It is possible, but well beyond the skill set of most users. Maybe 1 out of a million have the skill set to handle that.

Did you try the old DFI Long Bios Clear? If not give it a try, but I doubt it will help.

You must follow ALL of the steps. If you miss one you need to start over from step one.

Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
Remove the Battery.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
Plug in a PS2 Keyboard.
Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc.
Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.
Next what are the EXACT specs of all of the components. Stating a 400 watt PSu won't cut it. We need to know the EXACT model of ALL components. That can make a huge difference in what the problem might be.

Finally, I don't remember there being a cold bug on the UD3P/R boards. The only times I ever had problems cold booting (although I rarely did cold boot any of mine) it was due to overclocking it too high or an underpowered PSU.


----------



## JrockMOD

Does this board support 3 USB ports? If not, is there a work around? I got a new case that has 3 USB cords for the front and would like them to all work.


----------



## NitroOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Please verify the model number. I don't see a GA-EP45-ED3P listed on the Gigabyte site. I'm guessing you meant the GA-EP45-UD3P as this is what the thread is about, but since I'm not there looking at it I can't be sure.
> 
> Also what Revision of the board (if there are more than one Revisions). The UD3P for instance has 3 different revisions which use two different bios.
> 
> Next what Bios are you using. Additionally, what are your bios settings? Are you overclocking? Download the MIT listed in my sig, fill it out, and attach it to your next post as that could provide some clues. And no, the bios chip is not user replaceable by the average user as it's soldered to the board. It is possible, but well beyond the skill set of most users. Maybe 1 out of a million have the skill set to handle that.
> 
> Did you try the old DFI Long Bios Clear? If not give it a try, but I doubt it will help.
> 
> You must follow ALL of the steps. If you miss one you need to start over from step one.
> 
> Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
> Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
> Remove the Battery.
> Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
> Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
> You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
> Plug in a PS2 Keyboard.
> Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc.
> Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
> Replace the Battery.
> Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
> Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
> Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
> When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
> Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
> Save and Exit.
> Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.
> Next what are the EXACT specs of all of the components. Stating a 400 watt PSu won't cut it. We need to know the EXACT model of ALL components. That can make a huge difference in what the problem might be.
> 
> Finally, I don't remember there being a cold bug on the UD3P/R boards. The only times I ever had problems cold booting (although I rarely did cold boot any of mine) it was due to overclocking it too high or an underpowered PSU.


Sorry about that, UD3P, I'll find the revision and post it up. It will not get to a point where I can enter bios, it just flashed the power phase LED's and shuts down. That is a much more comprehensive CMOS clearing procedure than I've tried, so I'll give that a shot as well and post up the details.

Yes, overclocking. Took the E8500 to 4.5GHz then found it to be 24hr stable on AIDA64 and IBT Max (6gb ram) at 4.2 and left it there. Shut it down and unplugged it to move it, upon cold boot it started this looping.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## alancsalt

How much ram? What brand? Matched kit? Tried with just one stick?

Should add this rig to yr sig....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*
> 
> Does this board support 3 USB ports? If not, is there a work around? I got a new case that has 3 USB cords for the front and would like them to all work.


Nope. It only has two USB 2.0 headers and no USB 3.0 Headers. You'll need to get a PCI or PCI-E USB card to connect any other USB ports on the case. You'll need to check the case specs to see which you need. USB 2.0 is fine on a PCI slit, but USB 3.0 should be PCI-E due to the increased bandwidth and should have an external power connector. You can find these at most major computer brick and mortar and online retailers.


----------



## JrockMOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Nope. It only has two USB 2.0 headers and no USB 3.0 Headers. You'll need to get a PCI or PCI-E USB card to connect any other USB ports on the case. You'll need to check the case specs to see which you need. USB 2.0 is fine on a PCI slit, but USB 3.0 should be PCI-E due to the increased bandwidth and should have an external power connector. You can find these at most major computer brick and mortar and online retailers.


Thanks for the response, I meant just three 2.0 USB ports. None of them have 3.0. Since my board only has two USB slots, I would have to buy a PCI add on for the additional USB? If so, do you have any recommendations? Also, would it be possible to put a adapter to connect them all directly into the board instead of buying a separate PCI add on?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes, you'll need a PCI or PCI-E add in card to connect the two additional ports. I've never seen any adapter that would enable you to connect 4 ports to a two port header on a motherboard.

Unfortunately I can't recommend a specific one these days. The one I used in the past isn't available any longer that I can find. My suggestions is to purchase one from a reputable brand that is supported by the OS that you will be running.


----------



## JrockMOD

Is there PCI that has internal usb ports? I don't want the ones that goes to the back of the case, I want some that I can attach the cord inside the case like if it was on the motherboard if possible..

Also, I want to ask, I've been out of the computer scene for quite awhile and would like to know, from my specs, what are some things I need to upgrade? One thing I know I want to do is upgrade to 64 bit and get another 4 gbs of ram. But is my CPU to old? I have it over clocked at 3.6 currently. Is my mobo and graphics card outdated as well? Computer still runs great, but it's having issues when I open big photo files in light room for photography or in Vegas studio when doing video rendering.


----------



## besttt




----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JrockMOD*
> 
> Is there PCI that has internal usb ports? I don't want the ones that goes to the back of the case, I want some that I can attach the cord inside the case like if it was on the motherboard if possible..
> 
> Also, I want to ask, I've been out of the computer scene for quite awhile and would like to know, from my specs, what are some things I need to upgrade? One thing I know I want to do is upgrade to 64 bit and get another 4 gbs of ram. But is my CPU to old? I have it over clocked at 3.6 currently. Is my mobo and graphics card outdated as well? Computer still runs great, but it's having issues when I open big photo files in light room for photography or in Vegas studio when doing video rendering.


Yes there are some PCI and PCI-E cards that have internal USB headers. I'm not going to link to any since you don't reveal the country you live in, but there are a lot of them if you do a bit of searching using Google. I've seen (and have purchased) both USB 2 and USB 3 cards. I normally get them from Newegg, but I have no idea if they ship to your location.

If you are referring to your Q9550, then yes it will work just fine with a 64bit OS. I ran 64bit Windows XP, 7, 8, and numerous 64bit GNULinux distros on my UD3R and UD3P and various C2D and C2Q processors just fine. I only run a 32bit OS on older (pre dual core) systems I refurbish for students and low income families, otherwise it's all 64 bit for me. Throw a 120 to 250gig SSD for your OS and programs in that setup and a newer graphics card if you play games (a GTX 960 would be quite an improvement at a reasonable cost) and have fun with it. Other than that I wouldn't put a lot of money into it. The GPU and SSD could be switched to a newer rig in the future. Anything else would be limited to what you have now. I probably wouldn't invest in another 4 gigs of DDR2 ram as it probably won't make much difference in overall performance and couldn't be carried over to a newer rig which would use DDR3 or 4.


----------



## Blacklac

What's the story with the mosfet and NB heat sink? I noticed they have some padding between the sink and the chip. Can that be removed from the NB and put some standard thermal paste on it? Should it be, I should ask... I can't imagine that padding is great for temperatures??

I have to lap my Q9650, I'd rather do it all at once, if needed.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> What's the story with the mosfet and NB heat sink? I noticed they have some padding between the sink and the chip. Can that be removed from the NB and put some standard thermal paste on it? Should it be, I should ask... I can't imagine that padding is great for temperatures??
> 
> I have to lap my Q9650, I'd rather do it all at once, if needed.


Upon receving mine, I removed the padding after discovering it under the NB heatsink without a second thought. Put some PK-3 on it. With OC I get around 42C. Didn't test it before, because I thought what you thought.


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Upon receving mine, I removed the padding after discovering it under the NB heatsink without a second thought. Put some PK-3 on it. With OC I get around 42C. Didn't test it before, because I thought what you thought.


Did you leave the mosfets alone?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> What's the story with the mosfet and NB heat sink? I noticed they have some padding between the sink and the chip. Can that be removed from the NB and put some standard thermal paste on it? Should it be, I should ask... I can't imagine that padding is great for temperatures??
> 
> I have to lap my Q9650, I'd rather do it all at once, if needed.


That isn't padding, it's Thermal Interface Material and is necessary. I know on all of the ones I have used or worked on the height of the components was not consistent so replace the Thermal Pads with paste would lead to some not touching the heatsink and overheating. In my opinion it's best to leave them alone unless you are 100% certain that they are all the exact same height or you plan to insert individual copper shims to ensure that each makes optimal contact.


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> That isn't padding, it's Thermal Interface Material and is necessary. I know on all of the ones I have used or worked on the height of the components was not consistent so replace the Thermal Pads with paste would lead to some not touching the heatsink and overheating. In my opinion it's best to leave them alone unless you are 100% certain that they are all the exact same height or you plan to insert individual copper shims to ensure that each makes optimal contact.


Ahh, good to know. I will leave that alone. Hopefully I wasn't supposed to do anything special when I re-seated it... I was thinking I'd reapply the TIM but then I saw that stuff and just seated it again.


----------



## besttt




----------



## Blacklac

Nice. It takes me like 1.49v to get my Q9650 up to 4.4Ghz. Its got a 1.28 VID, pretty bad. Haha. I usually run it at 1.428Ghz to keep the voltage down a bit.


----------



## besttt

http://valid.x86.fr/bfb8ut


----------



## kithylin

I own a GA-EP45-UD3P, and I've got my paws on a X5470 chip. I'm trying to get it to work in this thing but having issues.

I got the sticker right and the socket modded and everything, I mean, I have a L5408 Xeon in it that works perfect and overclocks to 3.75 Ghz and it's been stable for 1.5 years in this board.

I just wanted faster.. a friend gave me the X5470 chip and I was hoping to get it to 4.5+ ghz (custom water) but the system won't POST at all. It just does the gigabyte run-for-3-seconds-off-2-seconds-on-3-seconds-off.......... loop and never POSTS.

Currently I have it on BIOS version "FB", from the gigabyte website. I was considering next to try putting the L5408 back in and flashing to the latest beta bios on the gigabyte website, version "FFb", and see if that enables me to take this chip in here or not.

I'm kind of at a loss. I mean I pull it down and lift the waterblock and swap it for the L5408 and it just comes right up and runs normal. But the X5470 won't do jack.

Is there a newer bios than FFb somewhere that I need to get this chip working?

Could someone give me some advice on how to get this going?

Using revision v1.6 of this motherboard by the way.

I see user besttt there has the X5470 running in this board too.. looks like bios F10 though? which leads me to think maybe he has version v1.1 or v1.0 of this motherboard, since the bios's for v1.6 are F-letter and not F-number. And I know the bioses from v1.1 and v1.0 are not compatible with v1.6 of this board.

Minor system specs:

Kingston Hyper-X DDR2-1066
Silverstone Strider ST1000 1KW power supply.

None of that is of any issue, because as I said up there the L5408 works perfectly in this system no issues. I'm just having problems getting the higher spec'd chip to run.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bfb8ut


Very nice...


----------



## PapaSmurf

I never went beyond FE on my Rev 1.6 UD3P and never tried a S771 cpu in it. I looked on the TweakTown thread about latest Gigabyte Bios and don't see anything listed newer than FFb. FFb was released a lot later than F10 so I would say it's a fairly safe bet that it would work, but no way to know for sure without trying it unless someone else here has already done so. I know that FD and FE worked a lot better for me than FB did.

You might want to post in the thread about running 771 cpus on 775 boards to see if anyone there has any thoughts or ideas, but I would definitely try a newer bios.

Gigabyte doesn't have FE on their support site any longer, but I could send it to you if you want to try that one. It is the latest Final bios they released for that board. FFb is a beta bios that I never tried personally.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> I never went beyond FE on my Rev 1.6 UD3P and never tried a S771 cpu in it. I looked on the TweakTown thread about latest Gigabyte Bios and don't see anything listed newer than FFb. FFb was released a lot later than F10 so I would say it's a fairly safe bet that it would work, but no way to know for sure without trying it unless someone else here has already done so. I know that FD and FE worked a lot better for me than FB did.
> 
> You might want to post in the thread about running 771 cpus on 775 boards to see if anyone there has any thoughts or ideas, but I would definitely try a newer bios.
> 
> Gigabyte doesn't have FE on their support site any longer, but I could send it to you if you want to try that one. It is the latest Final bios they released for that board. FFb is a beta bios that I never tried personally.


I'm on FFb now and the X5470 still won't POST, does that gigabyte-boot-looping and never comes up. I know the cpu is good, my local friend had it installed in a dual-cpu 771 motherboard, some supermicro board and he had it up and running ubuntu and I got to play with it and run some benchmarks. A pair of x5470's at stock speeds in linux running geekbench3 though, 13,700 points.. faster than first gen i7's by a good margin and pretty impressive.

I'm running just happily on the L5408 @ 3.75 ghz again on FFb though, but still no x5470 joy. I suppose I could try your FE bios if you wanted to post it and see that as a 'last resort' and if that doesn't work, I'll go back to my friend's place and pop this chip in his ddr3 775 board that he had running with a 3rd x5470 and see if it works okay there then know for sure it's just my gigabyte board that doesn't like it.

I'll try FE, but I'm just starting to think the 1.6 version of the UD3P just won't take xeons faster than 1066 Mhz FSB.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I'm on FFb now and the X5470 still won't POST, does that gigabyte-boot-looping and never comes up. I know the cpu is good, my local friend had it installed in a dual-cpu 771 motherboard, some supermicro board and he had it up and running ubuntu and I got to play with it and run some benchmarks. A pair of x5470's at stock speeds in linux running geekbench3 though, 13,700 points.. faster than first gen i7's by a good margin and pretty impressive.
> 
> I'm running just happily on the L5408 @ 3.75 ghz again on FFb though, but still no x5470 joy. I suppose I could try your FE bios if you wanted to post it and see that as a 'last resort' and if that doesn't work, I'll go back to my friend's place and pop this chip in his ddr3 775 board that he had running with a 3rd x5470 and see if it works okay there then know for sure it's just my gigabyte board that doesn't like it.
> 
> I'll try FE, but I'm just starting to think the 1.6 version of the UD3P just won't take xeons faster than 1066 Mhz FSB.


I sent you a PM with the link to the FE Bios. Considering that Rev 1.6 can easily handle 1333 C2D and C2Q and the earlier 1.0 and 1.1 can handle the 1333 Xeons I have my doubts that the 1.6 won't run the 1333 Xeons when they are properly modded. I'm thinking there is a problem with the mod that is causing the problem.

Also check the ram timings in the bios. Switching from a 1066 cpu to a 1333 could easily OC the ram beyond what it is capable or running. Make sure to set your ram to the 2,00 divider so it runs at it's slowest speed to see if that helps.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> I sent you a PM with the link to the FE Bios. Considering that Rev 1.6 can easily handle 1333 C2D and C2Q and the earlier 1.0 and 1.1 can handle the 1333 Xeons I have my doubts that the 1.6 won't run the 1333 Xeons when they are properly modded. I'm thinking there is a problem with the mod that is causing the problem.
> 
> Also check the ram timings in the bios. Switching from a 1066 cpu to a 1333 could easily OC the ram beyond what it is capable or running. Make sure to set your ram to the 2,00 divider so it runs at it's slowest speed to see if that helps.


I think my UD3P is just knackered by now and screwed up all over some how.

I can't get it to run any 1333 Mhz FSB chips, not even a Q8400 core2duo, which is right there on the supported CPU list and a desktop chip. Maybe I've been running the chipset over-volted for too long (Quite a few years now.. I think I bought this board new in 2009), and I've had the chipset voltage at some 1.5v - 1.7v this entire time.

Some how, the end result is it only works with 1066 Mhz FSB chips now. I got a E7300 to work in it, and this L5408 is 1066 too, but no 1600 chips.

So now I'm wondering, did intel ever make a 1066 Mhz default FSB quad core for 775 with unlocked multiplier? hrmm....

EDIT: I've tried all the bioses for v1.6 of this board tonight: FA, FB, FD, FE, FFb.

EDIT #2: Some fun stuff.

Well last night I had my 775 machine down on the chair swapping out cpu's and testing different things to try and figure out what works and what doesn't. And then I was going through my "spare cpu's drawer" in my work room on the other side of the house and found an E7300 core2duo in there. This chip has been.. historically a really poor overclocker. I never could get it past 3.4 - 3.5 ghz in any computer I tried it in.

And the last time I tried it in my UD3P motherboard, I was only using the single 120mm radiator and it kinda maxed out to 100c early at just 1.5v cpu vcore. But now I've recently "upgraded" the water system in this machine to add in a 2x120mm rad and looped it in with the original 1x120 rad I already had, and have a lot higher cooling capacity..... this and I looked up the E7300's and they're worth like $3.99 used today, so since they're so worthless, I figured "What the hell" and decided to go on a couple hour trip to figure out exactly what kinda voltage this thing needs, and really don't care at all if I burn it out in 1 day, because they're so dirt cheap I'll just toss it in the trash.

Well the end result is, see this system loves 1066 mhz default speed chips:



Except to do this..... I had to go way past what is "Dangerous Levels" for cpu's..... but whatever, I don't care.

CPU V-Core @ 1.8v
CPU Termination @ 1.7v
CPU PLL @ 2.1v

So now let's play the game of "Let's see how long it lasts" I'm guessing it won't make it past the 24 hour mark...









Edit #3: Also, I had previously tried bios's FD and FFb with this chip to try and overclock it. And now I'm using FB and got this... curious. Still not sure why it won't take 1333 Mhz FSB chips.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I routinely ran cpus at 1.7 vcore on air with my UD3P and P35-DS3L. Never burned one out, but they did cry for mercy.

Two things to try. First, try that long bios clear I mentioned earlier. Also, check the cpu socket very carefully. It's quite possible that one or more of the pins is slightly out of position.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> I routinely ran cpus at 1.7 vcore on air with my UD3P and P35-DS3L. Never burned one out, but they did cry for mercy.
> 
> Two things to try. First, try that long bios clear I mentioned earlier. Also, check the cpu socket very carefully. It's quite possible that one or more of the pins is slightly out of position.


Welp I called it, poor little E7300 mostly dead already. Not totally dead, just it locked up on me last night and won't POST at 4ghz anymore, poor little thing







Still works at stock speed though. Was fun while it lasted. Kind of like my L5408 would run at 3.97 ghz when I first got it but it only did that for a few months, now it only works at 3.75 ghz.


----------



## Droidriven

OK guys, I have some LGA 775 compatible parts laying around that I decided to play with so I found a Gigabyte EP45 UD3P for a good price, I have a q6600 already on hand but I'm looking to see what is the best quad core/hyperthreaded CPU to OC on this board, a top 3 list would work then I'll see if I can find them for a decent price, I know its old but I'm bored. I don't need the system at all but I'm gonna do it anyway


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK guys, I have some LGA 775 compatible parts laying around that I decided to play with so I found a Gigabyte EP45 UD3P for a good price, I have a q6600 already on hand but I'm looking to see what is the best quad core/hyperthreaded CPU to OC on this board, a top 3 list would work then I'll see if I can find them for a decent price, I know its old but I'm bored. I don't need the system at all but I'm gonna do it anyway


*No HT on any of the Core 2 Duos/Quads.*

If you want the best cpu that can be found pretty cheap for that board:
#1) Q9550. Make sure it's E0 stepping.

#2) Q9650. (they are all E0 stepping)

#3) QX9770.That last one may not be cheap at all...not even today...


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> *No HT on any of the Core 2 Duos/Quads.*
> 
> If you want the best cpu that can be found pretty cheap for that board:
> #1) Q9550. Make sure it's E0 stepping.
> 
> #2) Q9650. (they are all E0 stepping)
> 
> #3) QX9770.That last one may not be cheap at all...not even today...


Would I be able to go for the 775-771 mod and use a Xeon? If so what Xeon should I go for, I'd like to try the mod just because its unusual


----------



## crashdummy35

It'd be totally up to you I guess.

Tons of those older processors floating around.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> It'd be totally up to you I guess.
> 
> Tons of those older processors floating around.


I found some xeons on eBay that have been modded to the same as qx9770, are these xeons that have the padmod stickers that are used in the 775-771 mod or have they had a BSEL mod done on them? I ask because I can get the Xeon they modded cheaper and mod it myself if find how exactly they did it. I'm looking at spending as little as possible on the CPU with as much as I can get between 775-771 or BSEL or even both if there is a CPU I can do it on. I would get a kick out of doing as much of a tricky mod as I can do if it yields the same results or better that can be done without modding a CPU. Which would be a faster quad? A Xeon or a C2Q/C2E. I'm experimenting for the optimum setup.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I found some xeons on eBay that have been modded to the same as qx9770, are these xeons that have the padmod stickers that are used in the 775-771 mod or have they had a BSEL mod done on them? I ask because I can get the Xeon they modded cheaper and mod it myself if find how exactly they did it. I'm looking at spending as little as possible on the CPU with as much as I can get between 775-771 or BSEL or even both if there is a CPU I can do it on. I would get a kick out of doing as much of a tricky mod as I can do if it yields the same results or better that can be done without modding a CPU. Which would be a faster quad? A Xeon or a C2Q/C2E. I'm experimenting for the optimum setup.


Don't know the slightest thing about that sorry.









But there's a thread all about it here. Modding


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I found some xeons on eBay that have been modded to the same as qx9770, are these xeons that have the padmod stickers that are used in the 775-771 mod or have they had a BSEL mod done on them? I ask because I can get the Xeon they modded cheaper and mod it myself if find how exactly they did it. I'm looking at spending as little as possible on the CPU with as much as I can get between 775-771 or BSEL or even both if there is a CPU I can do it on. I would get a kick out of doing as much of a tricky mod as I can do if it yields the same results or better that can be done without modding a CPU. Which would be a faster quad? A Xeon or a C2Q/C2E. I'm experimenting for the optimum setup.


Just use cpu-world, I'll give you a few links to get you started.

Xeons: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/index.html

To use this site and find what you want, just left-click on various things in the "grey square" at the top of the page and it will filter for you. Check out clicking on: 771, 4 cores, and then you get some sub-sections to click through. The newer processors are 0.45nm and faster. The reason some folks try xeons in desktop boards, is there is a wider range of 12MB cache 771 xeons that you can get for not much money, where as the 12MB cache core2 cpu's are near the "ultra top end" and generally much more expensive even today used.

For comparison, here's the "Desktop segment" over here: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_2/index.html Again, to see these.. click in the grey box at the top, but here select 775 and 4 cores and probably I would suggest the 0.45nm ones. but leave cache unselected and just have a look around at the different options.

Then when you find something you like, copy-paste the model # in to ebay and find prices. Although you can actually go in and click on an exact specific model chip, and cpu-world has it's "s-spec" codes.

Like, for example the Q6600: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_2/Intel-Core%202%20Quad%20Q6600%20HH80562PH0568M%20(BX80562Q6600).html

You can see that there's two S-Spec codes for the latest stepping of G0 (QXVD & SLACR) and then type in those s-spec codes in ebay and stand a better chance of finding one with a later stepping.

Now.. disclaimer here.. in overclocking, it is very much "The Silicon Lottery" and completely random if you buy a chip that is a good overclocker or not. But in general, the later / latest steppings for a specific model usually stand the best chance for overclocking.

That's also why a lot of people choose 771 xeons for 775 boards today with the modding, because some xeons, they only have one stepping (unlike their desktop counter-parts) and usually it's the latest stepping revision, so any and all of the xeons of that model you buy used would all be 'latest-stepping'.

I'm using a L5408 12MB cache xeon in my UD3P board and have it running at +76% overclocked at 3.75 ghz stable 24-7. My board seems to be damaged from running the chipset over-volted for some 6 years though, as I just recently discovered.







But anyway. Hopefully this gives you a little insight in to choosing a CPU.

Today is a great time to get in to 775, almost all chips on both xeon and desktop side in the mid-range are really cheap today.

EDIT: I paid $17 for my L5408 in January 2015.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Big Shout Out To The 1 and Only @NoGuru


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Big Shout Out To The 1 and Only @NoGuru


Thanks Dave! Been a long time since I was in here.


----------



## Droidriven

How much below the UD3P & UD3R is the UD3L? I'm looking for UD3P & UD3R but I found a UD3L at a good price, I've got an Asus P5Q-E that I'm playing with but I want something better, just a play around tinker with kind of build, not a primary system. Just for fun, but keeping it cheap while I'm at it.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Thanks Dave! Been a long time since I was in here.


I was just talking about you the other day. It was in context to a UD3 board too.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> How much below the UD3P & UD3R is the UD3L? I'm looking for UD3P & UD3R but I found a UD3L at a good price, I've got an Asus P5Q-E that I'm playing with but I want something better, just a play around tinker with kind of build, not a primary system. Just for fun, but keeping it cheap while I'm at it.


If you want to overclock do not get the L.
You want a UD3P or the R.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> I was just talking about you the other day. It was in context to a UD3 board too.


Sup Playa !!
Ain't seen you in Skype in awhile, hope all is well @PizzaMan


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> How much below the UD3P & UD3R is the UD3L? I'm looking for UD3P & UD3R but I found a UD3L at a good price, I've got an Asus P5Q-E that I'm playing with but I want something better, just a play around tinker with kind of build, not a primary system. Just for fun, but keeping it cheap while I'm at it.


I had a UD3P for sale last month but closed the listing due to 'lack of interest'...

I still have it, _prefer_ to sell as a combo, PM me if interested-

GIGABYTE COMBO EP45-UD3P/CPU/RAM


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> How much below the UD3P & UD3R is the UD3L? I'm looking for UD3P & UD3R but I found a UD3L at a good price, I've got an Asus P5Q-E that I'm playing with but I want something better, just a play around tinker with kind of build, not a primary system. Just for fun, but keeping it cheap while I'm at it.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a UD3P for sale last month but closed the listing due to 'lack of interest'...
> 
> I still have it, _prefer_ to sell as a combo, PM me if interested-
> 
> GIGABYTE COMBO EP45-UD3P/CPU/RAM
Click to expand...

I found a ud3p for $135 with 8GB of RAM and a Q6600. I'd be interested in the RAM in your bundle if I can find another 4GB to match it for the right price.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I found a ud3p for $135 with 8GB of RAM and a Q6600. I'd be interested in the RAM in your bundle if I can find another 4GB to match it for the right price.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


AFAIK the Q6600 has G0 or B3 Stepping, you'd want that Q6600 to have the 'G0' stepping if you wanted to overclock it, and even then you'll probably hit-a-wall under 4.0GHz, especially on 'air' cooling-

I easilly get my E8400 over 4.0GHz, I never tried to overclock it any higher and that also goes for the RAM (1192MHz, but probably could of gotten it over 1200GHz), but I would'nt guarantee it-

As for the RAM, I googled that kit and even checked eB*y to see if others were selling the same kit, so I'd know how to price it; bit I couldn't find it anywhere, new or used-

I really would rather not sell 'just' the RAM, but I could do better on the price, make me an offer if you are still interested-


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I found a ud3p for $135 with 8GB of RAM and a Q6600. I'd be interested in the RAM in your bundle if I can find another 4GB to match it for the right price.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK the Q6600 has G0 or B3 Stepping, you'd want that Q6600 to have the 'G0' stepping if you wanted to overclock it, and even then you'll probably hit-a-wall under 4.0GHz, especially on 'air' cooling-
> 
> I easilly get my E8400 over 4.0GHz, I never tried to overclock it any higher and that also goes for the RAM (1192MHz, but probably could of gotten it over 1200GHz), but I would'nt guarantee it-
> 
> As for the RAM, I googled that kit and even checked eB*y to see if others were selling the same kit, so I'd know how to price it; bit I couldn't find it anywhere, new or used-
> 
> I really would rather not sell 'just' the RAM, but I could do better on the price, make me an offer if you are still interested-
Click to expand...

I had already ordered the UD3P for $135(didn't come with the box and all the hardware like yours though) before you told me about yours, I would definitely be getting yours if it weren't for that, sorry, I wish I had been patient but every UD3P I've come across in the past couple of weeks kept getting taken before I could get it, so I grabbed that while I could, I can try cancelling the order before it ships and get yours instead. Its amazing how there is still a good bit of demand on those boards. I wasn't going to use the Q6600, it just came with the mobo, I'm gonna go for a Xeon mod with an X5460 or a C2Q x9550 or QX9770, I'm not sure which yet. I also looked for some RAM to match your set, I didn't find any either.
I've got 8GB of corsair 800mhz and 8GB of some crappy OCZ fatal1ty 800mhz(they came with another mobo that I found a deal on) I'll sell those if I can and get some 1066 from somewhere so I don't run into a bottleneck like I would with the 800mhz. GPU(if I can find any cheap that can still handle some newer games) and a SATA3/RAID controller and an SSD is my focus now I think. I'll get a Phanteks cooler and upgrade the 140mm fans on it or a 240mm water cooler(undecided) for my Z97 i7-4790k rig next, then use my current hyper 212 evo with dual CM jetflo 120mm fans on the UD3P rig.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I had already ordered the UD3P for $135(didn't come with the box and all the hardware like yours though) before you told me about yours, I would definitely be getting yours if it weren't for that, sorry, I wish I had been patient but every UD3P I've come across in the past couple of weeks kept getting taken before I could get it, so I grabbed that while I could, I can try cancelling the order before it ships and get yours instead. Its amazing how there is still a good bit of demand on those boards. I wasn't going to use the Q6600, it just came with the mobo, I'm gonna go for a Xeon mod with an X5460 or a C2Q x9550 or QX9770, I'm not sure which yet. I also looked for some RAM to match your set, I didn't find any either.
> I've got 8GB of corsair 800mhz and 8GB of some crappy OCZ fatal1ty 800mhz(they came with another mobo that I found a deal on) I'll sell those if I can and get some 1066 from somewhere so I don't run into a bottleneck like I would with the 800mhz. GPU(if I can find any cheap that can still handle some newer games) and a SATA3/RAID controller and an SSD is my focus now I think. I'll get a Phanteks cooler and upgrade the 140mm fans on it or a 240mm water cooler(undecided) for my Z97 i7-4790k rig next, then use my current hyper 212 evo with dual CM jetflo 120mm fans on the UD3P rig.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


The quads you mentioned are more desirable for sure-
If you decide to cancel and are able to, I also have a Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme and a couple of 120 Yate Loons (High Speed) I'd be willing to negotiate for-
Peace!


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I had already ordered the UD3P for $135(didn't come with the box and all the hardware like yours though) before you told me about yours, I would definitely be getting yours if it weren't for that, sorry, I wish I had been patient but every UD3P I've come across in the past couple of weeks kept getting taken before I could get it, so I grabbed that while I could, I can try cancelling the order before it ships and get yours instead. Its amazing how there is still a good bit of demand on those boards. I wasn't going to use the Q6600, it just came with the mobo, I'm gonna go for a Xeon mod with an X5460 or a C2Q x9550 or QX9770, I'm not sure which yet. I also looked for some RAM to match your set, I didn't find any either.
> I've got 8GB of corsair 800mhz and 8GB of some crappy OCZ fatal1ty 800mhz(they came with another mobo that I found a deal on) I'll sell those if I can and get some 1066 from somewhere so I don't run into a bottleneck like I would with the 800mhz. GPU(if I can find any cheap that can still handle some newer games) and a SATA3/RAID controller and an SSD is my focus now I think. I'll get a Phanteks cooler and upgrade the 140mm fans on it or a 240mm water cooler(undecided) for my Z97 i7-4790k rig next, then use my current hyper 212 evo with dual CM jetflo 120mm fans on the UD3P rig.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The quads you mentioned are more desirable for sure-
> If you decide to cancel and are able to, I also have a Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme and a couple of 120 Yate Loons (High Speed) I'd be willing to negotiate for-
> Peace!
Click to expand...

I appreciate the offer but I'm going for the Phanteks TC14PE BL and a set of Aerocool DS 140s (94 CFM) to match my build, it should do the job if I go with an air cooler, I doubt I would get enough performance increase from a watercooler to justify the expense.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven

I'm assuming I need a SATA3/RAID controller to use SATA3 at full speed? I see some with two SATA3 ports that are pretty cheap but I'm looking for decent performance so I need some suggestions on some reasonably priced options, thanks guys, I know I've got a lot of questions here but I'm just getting back into the hardware game after 18 years of barely even using any tech, I'm not familiar with the hardware these days. I'm trying to relearn all this stuff so I would appreciate any pointers in general, not just an answer to my question. I have a UD3P that I'd like to get as updated as possible just to refamiliarize myself with the game again. Thanks guys.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven

Pointers for my newly built Z97 rig would be appreciated also. Its an Asrock Z97 Extreme 4/i7-4790k/32GB 1600mhz CL 8, no GPU yet but coming soon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'm assuming I need a SATA3/RAID controller to use SATA3 at full speed? I see some with two SATA3 ports that are pretty cheap but I'm looking for decent performance so I need some suggestions on some reasonably priced options, thanks guys, I know I've got a lot of questions here but I'm just getting back into the hardware game after 18 years of barely even using any tech, I'm not familiar with the hardware these days. I'm trying to relearn all this stuff so I would appreciate any pointers in general, not just an answer to my question. I have a UD3P that I'd like to get as updated as possible just to refamiliarize myself with the game again. Thanks guys.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Only if you are using an SSD. No platter hard drives can saturate SATA2 so that isn't even an option.

Be careful though as most of the SATA3 controller cards can barely handle SATA2 speeds with an SSD, and the ones that can normally cost big bucks and aren't really worth it. Marvell and JMicron are crap for SSDs so stay away from them. Some of the Asmedia's aren't too bad, but you'll be lucky to get more than about 400Mbps out of them. Personally, I would stick with the Intel ports on the board. You won't notice that much difference anyway with most SSDs. It's the Access Time that makes the biggest difference, not the outright speed. I'm running an SSD in my 2st Gen Core I laptop that only has SATA1 and the difference between it and the platter hard drive is amazing, even though actual throughput speeds aren't that different.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'm assuming I need a SATA3/RAID controller to use SATA3 at full speed? I see some with two SATA3 ports that are pretty cheap but I'm looking for decent performance so I need some suggestions on some reasonably priced options, thanks guys, I know I've got a lot of questions here but I'm just getting back into the hardware game after 18 years of barely even using any tech, I'm not familiar with the hardware these days. I'm trying to relearn all this stuff so I would appreciate any pointers in general, not just an answer to my question. I have a UD3P that I'd like to get as updated as possible just to refamiliarize myself with the game again. Thanks guys.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you are using an SSD. No platter hard drives can saturate SATA2 so that isn't even an option.
> 
> Be careful though as most of the SATA3 controller cards can barely handle SATA2 speeds with an SSD, and the ones that can normally cost big bucks and aren't really worth it. Marvell and JMicron are crap for SSDs so stay away from them. Some of the Asmedia's aren't too bad, but you'll be lucky to get more than about 400Mbps out of them. Personally, I would stick with the Intel ports on the board. You won't notice that much difference anyway with most SSDs. It's the Access Time that makes the biggest difference, not the outright speed. I'm running an SSD in my 2st Gen Core I laptop that only has SATA1 and the difference between it and the platter hard drive is amazing, even though actual throughput speeds aren't that different.
Click to expand...

So you are saying the SATA3 SSD wouldn't really be faster as far as data transfer over SATA2 but can grab the data faster before and as it transfers? How about a PCIe device with an m.2 (x2 or x4) or an mSATA drive, could I use something like that on this UD3P to any effect?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'm assuming I need a SATA3/RAID controller to use SATA3 at full speed? I see some with two SATA3 ports that are pretty cheap but I'm looking for decent performance so I need some suggestions on some reasonably priced options, thanks guys, I know I've got a lot of questions here but I'm just getting back into the hardware game after 18 years of barely even using any tech, I'm not familiar with the hardware these days. I'm trying to relearn all this stuff so I would appreciate any pointers in general, not just an answer to my question. I have a UD3P that I'd like to get as updated as possible just to refamiliarize myself with the game again. Thanks guys.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you are using an SSD. No platter hard drives can saturate SATA2 so that isn't even an option.
> 
> Be careful though as most of the SATA3 controller cards can barely handle SATA2 speeds with an SSD, and the ones that can normally cost big bucks and aren't really worth it. Marvell and JMicron are crap for SSDs so stay away from them. Some of the Asmedia's aren't too bad, but you'll be lucky to get more than about 400Mbps out of them. Personally, I would stick with the Intel ports on the board. You won't notice that much difference anyway with most SSDs. It's the Access Time that makes the biggest difference, not the outright speed. I'm running an SSD in my 2st Gen Core I laptop that only has SATA1 and the difference between it and the platter hard drive is amazing, even though actual throughput speeds aren't that different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying the SATA3 SSD wouldn't really be faster as far as data transfer over SATA2 but can grab the data faster before and as it transfers? How about a PCIe device with an m.2 (x2 or x4) or an mSATA drive, could I use something like that on this UD3P to any effect?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Basically yes. A SATA_3 SSD will top out around 300MBs, but will still have the faster access/seek time. My fastest SATA_3 platter driven hard drive has an Access time of about 6.1 ms while my SATA_3 Crucial MX100 has an Access time of around 0.123 with only minute differences between a SATA_1, 2, or 3 controller (basically within the margin of error of less than 1%). While a file will transfer faster on a SATA_3, it is the dramatically faster Access times that make a computer feel more responsive with the SSD.

What it boils down to is an SSD won't be quite as fast on a SATA_2 controller (or a poorly performing SATA_3 controller) it will be a heck of a lot faster than even the fastest platter hard drive on any controller.

Not sure how well a PCI-E/M.2 SATA solution will work on that board. I know it had problems on a lot of boards prior to Z97 and X99. Hopefully someone else can shed some insight into that. I dug my Asmidia controller out and will hook it up later today to see how well it works with my 850 Evo and report back with the findings and a lonk to where it can be purchased.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Basically yes. A SATA_3 SSD will top out around 300MBs, but will still have the faster access/seek time. My fastest SATA_3 platter driven hard drive has an Access time of about 6.1 ms while my SATA_3 Crucial MX100 has an Access time of around 0.123 with only minute differences between a SATA_1, 2, or 3 controller (basically within the margin of error of less than 1%). While a file will transfer faster on a SATA_3, it is the dramatically faster Access times that make a computer feel more responsive with the SSD.
> 
> What it boils down to is an SSD won't be quite as fast on a SATA_2 controller (or a poorly performing SATA_3 controller) it will be a heck of a lot faster than even the fastest platter hard drive on any controller.
> 
> Not sure how well a PCI-E/M.2 SATA solution will work on that board. I know it had problems on a lot of boards prior to Z97 and X99. Hopefully someone else can shed some insight into that. I dug my Asmidia controller out and will hook it up later today to see how well it works with my 850 Evo and report back with the findings and a lonk to where it can be purchased.


Thank you Sir, though this system won't be a primary system, it WILL see use so I'd like it to give me as much as it can get so its not a pain to use compared to my newer stuff. Any alternate drive options would work for me as long as it does the job. Thanks again.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Here are the results of my 250gig 840Evo. On the left it's on the onboard Intel Sata_3 controller of my Z68 chipset board with an i7-3770K and 16gigs of ram. On the right is that same 840Evo plugged into the Asmedia controller placed in a PCI-E 16x slot on that same Z68 chipset board. I don't notice any difference in how it feels or how peppy it seems, but yes you can notice a difference when transferring larger files. Not enough to make it seem slow though.

Here is a review of the controller I'm using which contains links to where you can purchase it. I don't have an EP45-UD3P or R board any longer to try it out, but I would imagine it would perform about the same as it does on my Z68 board.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the results of my 250gig 840Evo. On the left it's on the onboard Intel Sata_3 controller of my Z68 chipset board with an i7-3770K and 16gigs of ram. On the right is that same 840Evo plugged into the Asmedia controller placed in a PCI-E 16x slot on that same Z68 chipset board. I don't notice any difference in how it feels or how peppy it seems, but yes you can notice a difference when transferring larger files. Not enough to make it seem slow though.
> 
> Here is a review of the controller I'm using which contains links to where you can purchase it. I don't have an EP45-UD3P or R board any longer to try it out, but I would imagine it would perform about the same as it does on my Z68 board.


I think I'll give the controller a shot, thanks. It could make a difference in some things I may need to do with that system, thanks again, I appreciate it.


----------



## sergiup

Newbie around here!
I fiddled around last night and managed to get my Q9550 / EP45-UD3R (with 4x 2GB OCZ 1066MHz and Xigmatek S1284) to 4GHz (8.5 x 471MHz). Temperatures peak at 75C when under severe load and the GPU is at full pelt (BF4, large maps with 64 players) - not ideal, but perfectly workable. Within seconds of stopping Prime95 for example, CPU temp plummets to under 60C.

It was late so I didn't make a note of the exact settings, I'll do that later. I'd like to push it a bit more, but I may not be doing this properly. This is what I've been doing so far:
- RAM at 2x FSB (to keep it under 1066MHz), 2.1V 5-5-5-18 as per OCZ spec, command rate 2T, static tRead 9
- slight Vcore bump (3-4 notches)
- MCH bump to 1.2V, everything else pretty much standard (not Auto, I've set them to whatever was detected)
- start at 6x471, increased MCH a bit more to stabilise P95 large FFTs (small FFTs were already fine)
- go to 8.5x471, increase Vcore one more notch to stabilise P95 small FFTs (large FFTs fine)

I'll post up the complete settings later, but does that sound like the right way to go about it? Thank you!


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergiup*
> 
> Newbie around here!
> I fiddled around last night and managed to get my Q9550 / EP45-UD3R (with 4x 2GB OCZ 1066MHz and Xigmatek S1284) to 4GHz (8.5 x 471MHz). Temperatures peak at 75C when under severe load and the GPU is at full pelt (BF4, large maps with 64 players) - not ideal, but perfectly workable. Within seconds of stopping Prime95 for example, CPU temp plummets to under 60C.
> 
> It was late so I didn't make a note of the exact settings, I'll do that later. I'd like to push it a bit more, but I may not be doing this properly. This is what I've been doing so far:
> - RAM at 2x FSB (to keep it under 1066MHz), 2.1V 5-5-5-18 as per OCZ spec, command rate 2T, static tRead 9
> - slight Vcore bump (3-4 notches)
> - MCH bump to 1.2V, everything else pretty much standard (not Auto, I've set them to whatever was detected)
> - start at 6x471, increased MCH a bit more to stabilise P95 large FFTs (small FFTs were already fine)
> - go to 8.5x471, increase Vcore one more notch to stabilise P95 small FFTs (large FFTs fine)
> 
> I'll post up the complete settings later, but does that sound like the right way to go about it? Thank you!


I just thought I would mention I had a Q8200 I took to 100c repeatedly for half a year, and so these chips are good up to 100c without damage. So don't worry so much about 75c, that's just middle / normal range.


----------



## sergiup

Thanks; I bought a new case and transferred everything over yesterday (Fractal Design Define R5); I needed a new case anyway, and it's one of those things that will probably last me for about 10+ years; my Antec SLK3000B was purchased in 2005, and it just didn't provide enough airflow anymore. The immediate result is that my CPU temps are down by at least 10C - bonus!

It'll probably be next weekend that I get some time to try the Xeon X5482.


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergiup*
> 
> Thanks; I bought a new case and transferred everything over yesterday (Fractal Design Define R5); I needed a new case anyway, and it's one of those things that will probably last me for about 10+ years; my Antec SLK3000B was purchased in 2005, and it just didn't provide enough airflow anymore. The immediate result is that my CPU temps are down by at least 10C - bonus!
> 
> It'll probably be next weekend that I get some time to try the Xeon X5482.


Does the Fractal Design Define R5 have a side window?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sergiup*
> 
> Thanks; I bought a new case and transferred everything over yesterday (Fractal Design Define R5); I needed a new case anyway, and it's one of those things that will probably last me for about 10+ years; my Antec SLK3000B was purchased in 2005, and it just didn't provide enough airflow anymore. The immediate result is that my CPU temps are down by at least 10C - bonus!
> 
> It'll probably be next weekend that I get some time to try the Xeon X5482.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Fractal Design Define R5 have a side window?
Click to expand...

Depends on which one you get. There are 8 R5's, 4 with and 4 without a side windows.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Just got this board a few hours ago...

I am trying to get up to 750 DDR2 and I am having some troubles. I am able to boot windows at 700 @2.4v but I cant get much more than that using SetFSB. I think its because I dont know the board so I was wondering if there are any templates for really high DDR2 clocks. I understand most of it, but the main questions I have are in regard to the reference voltages for ram. I have never seen this setting before and I dont know what to do with it.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Just got this board a few hours ago...
> 
> I am trying to get up to 750 DDR2 and I am having some troubles. I am able to boot windows at 700 @2.4v but I cant get much more than that using SetFSB. I think its because I dont know the board so I was wondering if there are any templates for really high DDR2 clocks. I understand most of it, but the main questions I have are in regard to the reference voltages for ram. I have never seen this setting before and I dont know what to do with it.


750? not sure that makes sense.. "standard" ram for this machine is 800 mhz. Anything above 800 (like DDR2-1066) is considered overclocking. For just normal There's not even a "750" ram standard for ddr2, it goes like this: 667, 800, 1066. (There's more above that but they're one-off and use random individual speeds depending on who makes your ram).

For just 800 mhz ram, you should just select 800 mhz in BIOS and reboot and it goes? You shouldn't even need to touch voltage or anything.

Or are you trying to use 667 mhz ram and trying to clock it to 750 mhz?


----------



## mllrkllr88

*cough* 750x2 = 1500MHz aka extreme overclock...

Board seems to be a champ at 700 since I am having no issues booting that. I know my ram will do at least 720 so its not the ram thats the issue. The issue is is with the ddr reference voltage and termination voltage I think. I have been playing around a bit but just cant seem to get much over 700 with this board. It did cross my mind that I may have hit the MB's limit but I sorta doubt that.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> *cough* 750x2 = 1500MHz aka extreme overclock...
> 
> Board seems to be a champ at 700 since I am having no issues booting that. I know my ram will do at least 720 so its not the ram thats the issue. The issue is is with the ddr reference voltage and termination voltage I think. I have been playing around a bit but just cant seem to get much over 700 with this board. It did cross my mind that I may have hit the MB's limit but I sorta doubt that.


I've never heard of any ddr2 ram ever clocking past 1200 mhz, unless you're going for ln2 record breaking runs. And even the 1200 mhz ddr2 ram was only sold for like 1-2 years and is mostly unobtanium today. I've seen it appear once out of australia on ebay in the past 4 years.

Which ram do you have that is doing 1400 mhz?


----------



## mllrkllr88

A bit more tweaking is showing positive results. Was able to beat my previous best DDR2 clock, but only by a little bit. I guess I will just keep tweaking and doing more research. I have a feeling that there are some really high DDR2 templates in this thread but I dont have a month to read it and find out.

This result is about 2 minutes old: http://valid.x86.fr/hhyeek

Here is the ram:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Dude, that is unreal.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> A bit more tweaking is showing positive results. Was able to beat my previous best DDR2 clock, but only by a little bit. I guess I will just keep tweaking and doing more research. I have a feeling that there are some really high DDR2 templates in this thread but I dont have a month to read it and find out.
> 
> This result is about 2 minutes old: http://valid.x86.fr/hhyeek
> 
> Here is the ram:


Yes but can you complete benchmarks with the ram at 1400 mhz? Can you play games without crashing? Or is it just "run this and hit desktop and cpu-z and can't do anything else" ? I had 4.8 ghz with my i7-980x when I had it, but I couldn't "do anything" with it, so it was useless.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Yes but can you complete benchmarks with the ram at 1400 mhz? Can you play games without crashing? Or is it just "run this and hit desktop and cpu-z and can't do anything else" ? I had 4.8 ghz with my i7-980x when I had it, but I couldn't "do anything" with it, so it was useless.


Not useless if you are a benchmarker making submissions to HWbot. To each their own.

@mllrkllr88


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Yes but can you complete benchmarks with the ram at 1400 mhz? Can you play games without crashing? Or is it just "run this and hit desktop and cpu-z and can't do anything else" ? I had 4.8 ghz with my i7-980x when I had it, but I couldn't "do anything" with it, so it was useless.


No problem at all running things like Pi at 1400+ with lax timings. I will run some soon to show this thread but I ran maxmemm recently and took 5th in the world for DDR2. The ram was not at 1400, but that is because the OC on the processor was giving me some troubles on AIO, 4.75 bench stable for E8xxx with non extreme cooling is very high.
http://hwbot.org/submission/2976781_

This was with 2 sticks and tight-ish timings.


----------



## mllrkllr88

I decided to figure out the Vcore mods for this board so I can run P4 and Cele's with more than 1.4v. I will post some action shots the next time I take this board subzero. Here is the mod for this board for anyone who cares...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Now that makes me wish I hadn't sold my UD3P and gave my UD3R away.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> I decided to figure out the Vcore mods for this board so I can run P4 and Cele's with more than 1.4v. I will post some action shots the next time I take this board subzero. Here is the mod for this board for anyone who cares...


Keep it up bro, I've got this board also, I'll try this with my 3 P5Q series boards and with my UD3P as well, lol.

Got any other good stuff for my boards? I have just recently gotten them all and I'm looking for whatever tweaks and mods I can find to have some fun with.


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> *cough* 750x2 = 1500MHz aka extreme overclock...
> 
> Board seems to be a champ at 700 since I am having no issues booting that. I know my ram will do at least 720 so its not the ram thats the issue. The issue is is with the ddr reference voltage and termination voltage I think. I have been playing around a bit but just cant seem to get much over 700 with this board. It did cross my mind that I may have hit the MB's limit but I sorta doubt that.











You're awesome mllrkllr88! 700+ is VERY ballsy!

Would you perhaps be cool posting/sharing your settings? Just got this board...hope to play with it a bit then take it cold when I get my ss and cascade back. Also...thanks for the vmods pic...going to have to take a closer look at that!

Again...simply blasting. Wishing you best o' luck/skills getting higher.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're awesome mllrkllr88! 700+ is VERY ballsy!
> Would you perhaps be cool posting/sharing your settings?


Thanks! Any absolutely yes, I will post my settings just give me some time to get setup again. So far every stick of Crucial ram (aka micron IC's) I put in this board will run 700 with enough voltage. When I say enough voltage, I am talking about 2.5-3v in some cases. That is obviously not 24/7 numbers but that much voltage is fine to run all the benches you want. The really good ram sticks only require 2.3v for 700+.


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Thanks! Any absolutely yes, I will post my settings just give me some time to get setup again. So far every stick of Crucial ram (aka micron IC's) I put in this board will run 700 with enough voltage. When I say enough voltage, I am talking about 2.5-3v in some cases. That is obviously not 24/7 numbers but that much voltage is fine to run all the benches you want. The really good ram sticks only require 2.3v for 700+.


That's awesome...thanks man!!! Yeah...no interest in 24/7 for this board...purely going after hwboints







Have ~50 sticks to bin...hopefully 2-4 of them (so I have spares jic some die along the way) will be worth taking cold.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Ok, here is my DDR2 700 that I use to boot with. The big thing was figuring out the correct straps and setting the driving strength profile, everything else is pretty straightforward. I used an E8500 but really there are alot of options. I will upload my bios save for that and I can also upload my MaxMemm bios file.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



E8500
MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 6
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: disabled
CPU Frequency ...........................: 2.1ghz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 350Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 700
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< 700
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<<< [Auto]
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<<< [Auto]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: Standad
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 200MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 4.00D

Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1400Mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................6
tRCD .........................................10
tRP'...........................................10
tRAS..........................................34

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................[Auto]
tWTR..........................................[Auto]
tWR............................................[Auto]
tRFC...........................................[Auto]
tRTP...........................................[Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ....................[Auto]

Channel A
Channel A timing settings..............all auto
Channel A driving settings..Driving strength profile..OC-1333

Channel B
Channel B timing settings..............all auto
Channel B driving settings...Driving strength profile..OC-1333

Motherboard Voltage Control
LLC.................................Enabled
CPU Vcore............................:1.45
CPU Termination&#8230;.....................1.46 (prolly too high)
CPU PLL...............................1.7

MCH/ICH
MCH Core...........................1.3
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.0.800V...........; [Auto]
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;......0.900V...........: [Auto]
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.550V............: [Auto]
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.100V............: [Auto]

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V............: 2.5
DRAM Termination .&#8230;0.900V............: 1.3
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: [Auto]
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: [Auto]

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]



700RAM.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## funsoul

Thanks man!

Hmmm...what do I open the file inside 700RAM with? 1.46VTT? Seems real high, no? Thought something like 1.26 is enough for 600? Also...hicookie made a bios for e8x00 and pi...think ver f4-4? I can't seem to find it...anyone here have a link or be willing to share it?

Glad this thread's still rockin'! I'm late to the party but will hopefully figure this board out...2111 pages :/


----------



## alancsalt

The other useful thread for these: http://www.overclock.net/t/666710/setting-up-and-voltage-terms-for-ep45-ud3


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> Hmmm...what do I open the file inside 700RAM with? 1.46VTT? Seems real high, no? Thought something like 1.26 is enough for 600? Also...hicookie made a bios for e8x00 and pi...think ver f4-4? I can't seem to find it...anyone here have a link or be willing to share it?
> 
> Glad this thread's still rockin'! I'm late to the party but will hopefully figure this board out...2111 pages :/


Yea, that VTT was too high as mentioned. However, it did take 1.4 to get 600+ for my board at least. I am not really worried about VTT for benching since I am not running 24/7. Extract the file to a fat32 usb drive and load it in your board. From the main bios screen, F11 and F12 are open and save bios files.


----------



## DaClownie

Can't believe this thread is still going... I still run my UD3P daily as a server for the house (Plex, Minecraft server, Mumble, ventrilo) with a q9550 @ 4.2GHz and 4gb of G.SKILL 1066mhz DDR2.

Can't believe it's still going strong like this after 5 years. I think I still have my original E8400 in the cabinet somewhere too lol

@NoGuru


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Can't believe it's still going strong like this after 5 years.


Its still one of the best 775 boards ever, even considering X48. I am shocked that 775 is still going as strong as it is, maybe its because you can get an E8400 for $5 on ebay lol. Its a good platform to get alot of experience with subzero without spending a bunch. I seriously doubt there are many still working as main gaming rigs tho...most are relegated to media/HTPC tasks and OC murder runs.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Can't believe it's still going strong like this after 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Its still one of the best 775 boards ever, even considering X48. I am shocked that 775 is still going as strong as it is, maybe its because you can get an E8400 for $5 on ebay lol. Its a good platform to get alot of experience with subzero without spending a bunch. I seriously doubt there are many still working as main gaming rigs tho...most are relegated to media/HTPC tasks and OC murder runs.
Click to expand...

Yea, she's getting tired, even as a server... transcoding on it is a CHORE


----------



## funsoul

I've still got 100+ 775's (and about 1/2 as many 771's) to get through :/ Plan to use this board for the quads. Think one of my x48 REX's will still do better on dualies.

Too bad I've got a rev 1.6 board


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Now that makes me wish I hadn't sold my UD3P and gave my UD3R away.


Don't worry Papa, she misses you, too. But I'm taking good care of her and her heart is running strong with my x5460 clocked at 4.1GHz as a daily driver and main gaming rig.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> I've still got 100+ 775's (and about 1/2 as many 771's) to get through :/ Plan to use this board for the quads. Think one of my x48 REX's will still do better on dualies.
> 
> Too bad I've got a rev 1.6 board


I never really tested what my UD3P was capable of... highest I ever pushed was 533mhz FSB on my E8400 for a boot and validate... couldn't actually run anything though... I didn't have teh cooling at the time... was using an arctic cooling freezer 7 pro i think lol


----------



## funsoul

Yeah...haven't tested mine yet either (slacking, I know). Still need to remove the nb heatsink and either apply fresh/better tim or throw a waterblock on it. Will probably also cover the board in LET.

From what I recall...the ud3 should be capable of higher fsb on quads than x48 (I don't recall the logic, though so if anyone could explain that, it'd be much appreciated). The highest fsb I've been able to hit on a REX (with an e8400es) was just over 640.


----------



## mllrkllr88

My UD3R did 640 with almost no effort







http://valid.x86.fr/mvxy8q

I am going to freeze this NB at some point, but it does amazing on air...and I still haven't replaced the NB TIM. However, I would take your REX over this UD3R all day long. I have been trying to get a X48 REX for a few years now, just cant afford one


----------



## funsoul

640+ is awesome and is right up there with the best I've been able to manage with a few REX's. Your 700 is just staggering.

From what I gather, replacing that NB tim can drop those temps significantly.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> 640+ is awesome and is right up there with the best I've been able to manage with a few REX's. Your 700 is just staggering.
> 
> From what I gather, replacing that NB tim can drop those temps significantly.


You mean the 700 ram? I don't think its that impressive, I bet you get it first try if you have decent ram and let them eat 3v. Did you see Noxinite's DDR2 score from a few weeks ago? He got 827 (with a random ebay stick) which put him 6th in the world for DDR2.
My best with the board: 640 FSB, 730DDR2


----------



## funsoul

Yeah...got a little crazy. For some reason I thought you managed to get your board to 700fsb. Noxinite's sub is just insane.
3V? Yowza!


----------



## pfilly

Hi everyone,

New to the website and upgrading/overclocking in general. 6-7 years ago I decided to put my q6600 on this mobo and haven't really touched it since, no OC'ing, added 4GB of ram to a total of 8GB, and a 660 ti. I thought it would be time to start working on this thing to squeeze some juice out of it.

Can anyone point me where to start or what to do? I have the EP45-UD3P and I figured I could start with a new CPU (Xeon X5470?) and maybe get 16GB of RAM? I've tried to research what RAM is compatible with this mobo but it's confusing and convoluted. I understand that much of the info is buried underneath the 21,000 posts but that's a tall task to ask so if I can make it easier on myself with the help of you guys it would be greatly appreciated!

Thx again for any help, comments, or just plain reading this!


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfilly*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> New to the website and upgrading/overclocking in general. 6-7 years ago I decided to put my q6600 on this mobo and haven't really touched it since, no OC'ing, added 4GB of ram to a total of 8GB, and a 660 ti. I thought it would be time to start working on this thing to squeeze some juice out of it.
> 
> Can anyone point me where to start or what to do? I have the EP45-UD3P and I figured I could start with a new CPU (Xeon X5470?) and maybe get 16GB of RAM? I've tried to research what RAM is compatible with this mobo but it's confusing and convoluted. I understand that much of the info is buried underneath the 21,000 posts but that's a tall task to ask so if I can make it easier on myself with the help of you guys it would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thx again for any help, comments, or just plain reading this!


If you have the EP45-UD3P, then it will actually do a lot of it automatically with the latest bios's, go to the website and get a bios update and get current with that.

Then go in bios and go to "MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)" menu (I have a GA-EP45-UD3P too)

Go down to PCI Express Frequency, set that to 100 Mhz (to make sure it doesn't change) then go to CPU host clock control, put Enabled so you can edit it.

Then essentially make sure your CPU Clock Ratio is as high as it will go (multiplier) then start increasing CPU Host Frequency (also known as FSB or Front Side Bus) and the screen shows you the cpu speed up top in faint teal letters. The thing to note though is watch your memory frequency below that. As you go upwards, you will notice the memory frequency increases as well. Figure out what the maximum speed for your ram is (800 mhz is standard unless you bought expensive overclocking ram) and you may have to cycle through "System Memory Multiplier" to get the speed below your ram's maximum. You want to be increasing the CPU speed, while at the same time not going over your ram's maximum speed.

I've noticed in these motherboards that there are 4 different memory multiplier settings: A, B, C, D. And they have a direct relation on stability. If you're getting bluescreens, first try a different memory multiplier setting, switch it around to something other than what it currently is for the same speed and try that.

And after each one, save your new settings with F11 at the main bios screen, to a new profile, before saving-and-restarting.

Don't go crazy, I would suggest "baby steps" 50 Mhz - 100 Mhz at a time.

Like try +200 mhz to start, try that for.. about a few days to a week. If it's good, then try another +50 mhz or +75 mhz, repeat.. try it out for a while. If you don't see any crashes, go on and push it further until you see bluescreens / crashes common, then back it down a little bit.

That's really all there is to it, these motherboards will generally raise voltages for you automatically as you go.

Make sure you have an after market cooler (Do not overclock on the stock intel cooler) and watch your temps. I would suggest running CoreTemp64 (or CoreTemp32) at all times in the background while overclocking and trying new stuff, because it records a "maximum" temp and is useful to see where you're hitting your peaks at over time.

In my experience no one benchmark is going to tell you if a system is stable or not. I would suggest instead of pouring through benchmarks constantly to check stability... just go use your system like normal. Browse the web, play games, what ever you do normally with it. That's what I do.


----------



## pfilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> If you have the EP45-UD3P, then it will actually do a lot of it automatically with the latest bios's, go to the website and get a bios update and get current with that.
> 
> Then go in bios and go to "MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)" menu (I have a GA-EP45-UD3P too)
> 
> Go down to PCI Express Frequency, set that to 100 Mhz (to make sure it doesn't change) then go to CPU host clock control, put Enabled so you can edit it.
> 
> Then essentially make sure your CPU Clock Ratio is as high as it will go (multiplier) then start increasing CPU Host Frequency (also known as FSB or Front Side Bus) and the screen shows you the cpu speed up top in faint teal letters. The thing to note though is watch your memory frequency below that. As you go upwards, you will notice the memory frequency increases as well. Figure out what the maximum speed for your ram is (800 mhz is standard unless you bought expensive overclocking ram) and you may have to cycle through "System Memory Multiplier" to get the speed below your ram's maximum. You want to be increasing the CPU speed, while at the same time not going over your ram's maximum speed.
> 
> I've noticed in these motherboards that there are 4 different memory multiplier settings: A, B, C, D. And they have a direct relation on stability. If you're getting bluescreens, first try a different memory multiplier setting, switch it around to something other than what it currently is for the same speed and try that.
> 
> And after each one, save your new settings with F11 at the main bios screen, to a new profile, before saving-and-restarting.
> 
> Don't go crazy, I would suggest "baby steps" 50 Mhz - 100 Mhz at a time.
> 
> Like try +200 mhz to start, try that for.. about a few days to a week. If it's good, then try another +50 mhz or +75 mhz, repeat.. try it out for a while. If you don't see any crashes, go on and push it further until you see bluescreens / crashes common, then back it down a little bit.
> 
> That's really all there is to it, these motherboards will generally raise voltages for you automatically as you go.
> 
> Make sure you have an after market cooler (Do not overclock on the stock intel cooler) and watch your temps. I would suggest running CoreTemp64 (or CoreTemp32) at all times in the background while overclocking and trying new stuff, because it records a "maximum" temp and is useful to see where you're hitting your peaks at over time.
> 
> In my experience no one benchmark is going to tell you if a system is stable or not. I would suggest instead of pouring through benchmarks constantly to check stability... just go use your system like normal. Browse the web, play games, what ever you do normally with it. That's what I do.


Thank you so much! Have a cheapo aftermarket cooler I got from Best Buy when I bought the motherboard. Thx! I'll probably have a billion questions!


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfilly*
> 
> Thank you so much! Have a cheapo aftermarket cooler I got from Best Buy when I bought the motherboard. Thx! I'll probably have a billion questions!


If you have any more questions you can post here.. or I can give you my steam info in PM and I'll chat with ya to try and help ya learn about the fun world of overclocking.


----------



## pfilly

Sounds good! Lemme know what your steam handle is!


----------



## besttt

my final daily settings at 4441mhz


http://valid.x86.fr/1bm7fj


----------



## pfilly

Having problems with my EP45-UD3P (Rev. 1.6) and a modded Xeon x5470. First time it booted up ok into Windows 10 but after a reboot it just sits at the Windows logo boot screen. Unplugged hardware and reseated CPU and fan and still no go. At a loss and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bfe_vern

@besttt - Nice!


----------



## Revhead

Coming from a P5Q.
Does this board have an issue with 4x2Gb of ram like the Asus which seems happier with 2x2Gb + 2x1Gb - or am I good to go with 4x2?


----------



## RKDxpress

Working for me. Eight gig's of ocz and xeon 5460.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Working for me. Eight gig's of ocz and xeon 5460.


Stock or overclocked?


----------



## RKDxpress

CPU at 3.9 ram at 1024 I think. Been running for two years so not sure of ram speed. Thru a gtx 960 in never looked back.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Coming from a P5Q.
> Does this board have an issue with 4x2Gb of ram like the Asus which seems happier with 2x2Gb + 2x1Gb - or am I good to go with 4x2?


Using 16GB ( 4 x 4GB) kingston hyper-x ddr2-1066 @ 975 Mhz in my GA-EP45-UD3P v1.6 here. Running a xeon chip in it as a server machine 24-7-365, happy as it can be. No issues what so ever.


----------



## Revhead

I asked about this earlier. I was stable at 4.0Gz with my X5470 (10x400).
Then I added an additional 4Gb of ram, for a total of 8gGb (4x2GB OCZ Reaper 1066 [email protected]).
At first the system wouldn't boot at all but after playing around with different sticks in different slots I was able to get it to work - at stock speed that is.
But every time I try to boot into W7 64 bit with the new ram it blue screens.
I remember reading having the four slots filled places extra stress on the system, but what should I change?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pfilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> I asked about this earlier. I was stable at 4.0Gz with my X5470 (10x400).
> Then I added an additional 4Gb of ram, for a total of 8gGb (4x2GB OCZ Reaper 1066 [email protected]).
> At first the system wouldn't boot at all but after playing around with different sticks in different slots I was able to get it to work - at stock speed that is.
> But every time I try to boot into W7 64 bit with the new ram it blue screens.
> I remember reading having the four slots filled places extra stress on the system, but what should I change?
> Thanks in advance.


having the same issue but running Windows 10. Thought about updating the mobo microcode but ordered the x5460 instead...waiting for it to come in.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfilly*
> 
> having the same issue but running Windows 10. Thought about updating the mobo microcode but ordered the x5460 instead...waiting for it to come in.


Not sure what the new CPU is going to do for you. Blue screen is a memory problem. It needs more voltage somewhere methinks . . .


----------



## pfilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Not sure what the new CPU is going to do for you. Blue screen is a memory problem. It needs more voltage somewhere methinks . . .


I have no idea where to begin with that!


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Coming from a P5Q.
> Does this board have an issue with 4x2Gb of ram like the Asus which seems happier with 2x2Gb + 2x1Gb - or am I good to go with 4x2?


I'm running 4x2 mix of GSkills and Corsair's with no issues.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfilly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Not sure what the new CPU is going to do for you. Blue screen is a memory problem. It needs more voltage somewhere methinks . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea where to begin with that!
Click to expand...

Is this just a raising vtt problem?

http://www.overclock.net/t/666710/setting-up-and-voltage-terms-for-ep45-ud3


----------



## pfilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Is this just a raising vtt problem?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/666710/setting-up-and-voltage-terms-for-ep45-ud3


Thank you so much! This might be the answer!


----------



## alancsalt

As for blue screens, set yr pc not to restart automatically on bsod so you can read the error code (or download free version of "whocrashed" or other viewer)

BSOD codes for overclocking
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
on i7 45nm, usually means too little VVT/QPI for the speed of Uncore
on i7 32nm SB, usually means too little vCore
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


----------



## Revhead

How do you set it not to restart?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## alancsalt

https://www.google.com.au/?gws_rd=ssl#q=set+computer+to+not+restart+automatically+on+bsod


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> As for blue screens, set yr pc not to restart automatically on bsod so you can read the error code (or download free version of "whocrashed" or other viewer)
> 
> BSOD codes for overclocking
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
> on i7 45nm, usually means too little VVT/QPI for the speed of Uncore
> on i7 32nm SB, usually means too little vCore
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


Thanks it wasn't one of those codes but it got me on the road to recovery.
It was 0x07B which I googled. Could be many causes but I saw AHCI mentioned, so I changed it to IDE mode in BIOS and bingo - it booted first pop with all 8Gb of ram recognised at 4Ghz.
Saw so many people have problems booting with 8Gb across the different forums. I wonder if this was their problem all along?
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Revhead

Any reason why my USB3 pcie card is not being recognized on this board? I'm sure it was working at one point.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## pfilly

Have tried both an x5470 and x5460 but neither work. I get to the Windows 10 logo (black background with blue Windows insignia) and everything stops (HDD light stops blinking). Tried to reinstall Windows via CD-ROM and bootable USB but again get stuck at the logo. Flashed older and beta bios to no avail. System specs are as follows:

EP45-UD3P rev. 1.6
4 x 2GB OCZ PC-8500 RAM @ 1066MHz
Nvidia GTX 770
Corsair 750W
Q6600 works fine but Xeon processors do not.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## alancsalt

https://www.google.com.au/?gws_rd=ssl#q=xeon+771+to+775


----------



## Revhead

EP45UD3PRev1.6_FFb_Xeon5400.zip 588k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfilly*
> 
> Have tried both an x5470 and x5460 but neither work. I get to the Windows 10 logo (black background with blue Windows insignia) and everything stops (HDD light stops blinking). Tried to reinstall Windows via CD-ROM and bootable USB but again get stuck at the logo. Flashed older and beta bios to no avail. System specs are as follows:
> 
> EP45-UD3P rev. 1.6
> 4 x 2GB OCZ PC-8500 RAM @ 1066MHz
> Nvidia GTX 770
> Corsair 750W
> Q6600 works fine but Xeon processors do not.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Very similar set up to mine, except for W10.
Same board, same CPU, same memory . . . did you try it with W7 first?
Given my experience with 4x2GB of OCZ, I'd try it at stock speed with just 2 sticks first until you're up and running.
I take it you can get into BIOS without any dramas. Both of the PCs I have built recently gave me a hard time when it came to installing Windows. Neither would install from USB. In the end I installed a copy of MicroXP which I had first, then booted into windows and installed W7 from there.
Are you saying if you change out the X54xx and replace it with the Q6600 it works okay?
If so I think you need a new BIOS with the Microcodes. Also worth double checking the 771 to 775 sticker is exactly where it needs to be?
I've got a Rev 1.0 board so I can't help with with the BIOS - but I found the attached which should do the trick!


----------



## pfilly

Here's the weird thing: if I install the Q6600, let Windows load, the replace the Q6600 with any Xeon everything loads one time on the Xeon perfectly. On reboot is when it starts getting into trouble with the frozen Windows splash screen. I really don't know or completely understand the directions to loading microcodes but I guess it would be my last option. Thank you for the


----------



## pfilly

Update: Microcode flash was a success and now I'm running the x5470 without much issue! Thank you to everyone on this board who has been extremely helpful! Now on to the next step: overclocking

I'm reading through as much as I can from as many sources as I can find but I would give my left arm to understand FSB clock speeds in relation to RAM timings. I know what the multiplier is and I can set my speed to 333mhz (standard) and 400mhz(OC'd but unstable) and I can set my DRAM timings but I don't understand the relation to 2.66B and 2.66D, or 4.00D and all the other settings. Where do I go from here? I also don't get FSB/RAM ratios like 1:1, 3:4, 5:8, etc,.

Thx again in advance for any replies.


----------



## alancsalt

Straps - the theory is, iirc, the letters indicate which cpu fsb the straps are supposed to work with, but it didn't always work out that way.

Ah, in the first post of this thread too:


Maybe some useful hints : http://www.overclock.net/t/666710/setting-up-and-voltage-terms-for-ep45-ud3


----------



## mllrkllr88

She died a few weeks ago, seems like a good place for this pic











Blew an N-Chanel mosfet...attempting to fix once I get parts


----------



## pfilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Straps - the theory is, iirc, the letters indicate which cpu fsb the straps are supposed to work with, but it didn't always work out that way.
> 
> Ah, in the first post of this thread too:
> 
> 
> Maybe some useful hints : http://www.overclock.net/t/666710/setting-up-and-voltage-terms-for-ep45-ud3


I've looked at that chart many a times! I still don't understand it so my apologies! What's the difference between a 9x and a 10x multiplier at 400MHz?


----------



## alancsalt

9x and 10x at 400MHz are cpu speed, 3.6GHz and 4.0 GHz respectively. The straps are for setting ram speed.


----------



## pfilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 9x and 10x at 400MHz are cpu speed, 3.6GHz and 4.0 GHz respectively. The straps are for setting ram speed.


Sorry, I had to chuckle at myself because I wasn't clear. I meant in relation to FSB and RAM speed. But I think I'm giving up on the overclocking. Everything runs well and I don't think there's a need for more speed at the moment.


----------



## alancsalt

I thought that was what I'd explained. I guess I'm not getting what it is you don't.

http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?t=144758


----------



## pfilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I thought that was what I'd explained. I guess I'm not getting what it is you don't.


Why is the number for FSB 1600MHz also 400MHz? Or 1333 also 333? Why is Core clock 266MHz, 300MHz, 333MHz, etc.? How do you adjust RAM accordingly? Does 1066MHz go with 300MHz core clock and and 400MHz FSB and 1333MHz FSB?


----------



## pfilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I thought that was what I'd explained. I guess I'm not getting what it is you don't.
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?t=144758


Yes! Thank you!


----------



## Revhead

It would be really nice if someone more knowledgeable than myself could take a look at these figures.
My x5470 rock solid at 4.2Ghz (420x10). Three passes of MemTest86 (4hours) and Prime95 small test (10 hours), both without error.
Core, 1.33v FSB 1.3v NB 1.36v SB 1.2 Mem 2.1v (5-5-5-18)
Two odd things I noticed.
I'd just performed a BIOS reset and neglected to turn off the things you're supposed to turn off in Advanced ie. No-Execute Memory Protect was enabled, Thermal Monitor enabled, C1E was enabled, EIST was enabled - but it worked anyway.
Also temps were really strange. Maximum was 72C on Core 1, but Core 4 which is normally the Core that fails only hit 59C - can't explain that? Normally the spread is fairly even about 4C between them.

******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 10 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.05GHz...........................[ 420 x 10.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 420 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP). . . . . . . . . . [ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400Mhz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 840 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 18]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[4].........................................[ Auto ]
tWTR[4].........................................[ Auto ]
tWR[8]..........................................[ Auto ]
tRFC[72]........................................[ Auto ]
tRTP[4].........................................[ Auto ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 11 ] .............[ 10 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 5 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 11 ] ................[ 10 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 5 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore [ 1.237 ]...................[ 1.331v ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.30 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.5 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.808 ]

MCH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.36 ]
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.863 ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]...................[ 1.57 ]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.2 ]

DRAM Voltage [ 1.800 ]................[ 2.10v ]
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...................[ Auto]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Enabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Enabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Not present ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Enabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Enabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Enabled ]


----------



## Revhead

My 4.2Ghz OC slightly revised. Any thoughts?

VID = 1.2375
CPU = Intel Xeon X5470 3.3GHz 10x multiplier
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.0
BIOS Version = F10 (microcodes added)
Ram = 8GB (4x2GB) OCZ Reaper HPC 1066 [email protected]

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ............&#8230;.. Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ............................. 10
Fine CPU Clock Ratio..................&#8230;. 0.0
CPU Frequency ...........................&#8230;. 4.2 GHz (420x10)

Clock Chip Control
CPU Host Clock Control.................. Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............ 420
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ......... 100
CIA2 &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; Disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU clock Drive &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 900mV
CPU Clock Skew &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. 0ps
MCH Clock Skew &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance................&#8230;&#8230;. Standard
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)..... Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch............&#8230;.. Auto
System Memory Multiplier ...........&#8230;.. 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...........&#8230;... (1066) 840
DRAM Timing Selectable .............&#8230;... (SPD) Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................&#8230;&#8230; (5) 5
tRCD ........................................&#8230;... (7) 5
tRP.............................................&#8230;.. (7) 5
tRAS...........................................&#8230;. (20) 18

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................&#8230;. (4) Auto
tWTR......................................&#8230;... (4) Auto
tWR.........................................&#8230;.. (8) Auto
tRFC........................................... (72) Auto
tRTP........................................&#8230;.. (4) Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..........&#8230; (0) Auto

Channel A
Static tRead Value......................... (Auto) 11
Channel B
Static tRead Value......................&#8230; (Auto) 11

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; Enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......................... (1.237) 1.337v
CPU Termination&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;............... (1.200V) 1.3v
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; (1.500V) 1.5v
CPU Reference.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; (0.775V) 0.848v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; (1.100V) 1.36v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; (0.760V) 0.863v
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; (0.900V) Auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; (1.500V) 1.57v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; (1.100V) 1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; (1.800V) 2.2v
DRAM Termination &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; (0.900V) 0.9900v
Channel A Reference &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; (0.900V) Auto
Channel B Reference &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; (0.900V) Auto


----------



## Revhead

My M.I.T. Settings
4.4GHz 60 mins OCCT stable

CPU = Intel Xeon X5470 3.3GHz
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.0
BIOS Version = F9 (modded)
Ram = 8GB (4x2GB) OCZ Reaper 1066 5-5-5-18 (2.2v)

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ............&#8230;.. Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ............................. 10x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................+0.0
CPU Frequency ...........................&#8230;. 4.40 GHz (440x10)

Clock Chip Control
CPU Host Clock Control.................. Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............ 440
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ......... 100
CIA2 &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; Disabled

Advanced Clock Control
CPU clock Drive &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 900mV
CPU Clock Skew &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. 0ps
MCH Clock Skew &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. 50ps

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance................&#8230;&#8230;. Standard
(G)MCH Frequency Latch............&#8230;.. Auto
System Memory Multiplier ...........&#8230;.. 2.00D
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)..... Disabled

Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...........&#8230;... (800) 880
DRAM Timing Selectable .............&#8230;... (SPD) Manual

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time.....................&#8230;.. (5) 5
tRCD ........................................&#8230;... (5) 5
tRP.............................................&#8230;.. (5) 5
tRAS...........................................&#8230;. (15) 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................&#8230;. (3) Auto
tWTR......................................&#8230;... (3) Auto
tWR.........................................&#8230;.. (6) Auto
tRFC........................................... (52) Auto
tRTP........................................&#8230;.. (3) Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ..........&#8230; (0) 2

Channel A
Static tRead Value......................... (7) 11
Channel B
Static tRead Value......................&#8230; (7) 11

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load-Line Calibration &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. Enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;............................&#8230;.. (1.237) 1.3875v
CPU Termination&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...............&#8230;&#8230;.. (1.200V) 1.36v
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. (1.500V) 1.590v
CPU Reference.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. (0.775V) 0.861v

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. (1.100V) 1.34v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; (0.760V) 0.901v
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. (0.900V) Normal
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; (1.500V) 1.5v
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; (1.100V) 1.2v

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; (1.800V) 2.2v
DRAM Termination &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. (0.900V) 1.1v
Channel A Reference &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. (0.900V) 1.1v
Channel B Reference &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. (0.900V) 1.1v


----------



## funsoul

Sorry I know this must've already been fully covered but....max vcore in bios/windows is 1.40000v on my ud3p with a pentium D 945.

Any way to unlock the voltage?

Thank you!!!


----------



## alancsalt

That's normal. I have owned a few of those boards (and know a few other people who have used them). They all limit the vcore to 1.4v for old CPUs. Not on the support list.
I don't know of a volt mod..


----------



## funsoul

Thanks much for the info alancsalt!


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's normal. I have owned a few of those boards (and know a few other people who have used them). They all limit the vcore to 1.4v for old CPUs. Not on the support list.
> I don't know of a volt mod..


Just wanted to add and confirm this to the list. I own a GA-EP45-UD3P and it definitely limits to 1.4v on some older processors. If you get in to the extreme P4 chips, like the 3.5 and 3.7 ghz extreme hyper-threaded P4's.. Like, these: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Pentium_4/Intel-Pentium%204%20Extreme%20Edition%203.2%20GHz%20-%20RK80532PG0882M%20(BX80532PG3200F).html

They already ship at 1.475v - 1.55v by default and thus on these motherboards you literally can not change the voltage at all (zero room no change) and thus overclocking is rather limited.


----------



## 1033ruben

so i just bought me a ga-ep45-ud3p mobo and man am i impressed with it, i am currently using this as my back up gaming rig. okay so now a little background as to why i even decided to build a rig around such outdated technology so this past fall i went to Florida to visit my family. while i was there my aunt had this dell optiplex sitting in the closet, turns out it needed a psu. so i asked her if i can have it n she said sure why not. well i brought it home with me to here in Ohio cracked her open. i will be damned if it didnt have the absolute max hardware for its generation. it was sporting a q9650 core2 quad and 8gb of 800mhz ddr2 ram. so i then say to myself why dont i just get a pretty decent gpu to pair it up with. so i go ahead and purchase an asus strix1050ti just so i can game at 1080p , well of coarse there is no way i can get the gpu to fit in the case it being a SFF optilex 960 and all. so i happen to have a pcie extender that came with my TT core p5 so i pop the card in and man was i happy to report i was getting well over 50-70+ fps at 1080p and with everything maxed out, so then i started doing a bunch of research and kept coming across the same thing that this mobo was/is an absolute beast when it came to overclocking mainly due to the 2oz copper sandwiched into the pcb. so i then set out too buy this board and finally came across one last week and u guys will never guess how much i spent on it....................... wait or it ................................ guys i spent fifty dollars. and i built it all inside of a rosewill tyrfing case and i happen to have an old 360 mm AIO from TT and an old TT psu 550 watt smart series 80 plus certified. so then i built it all this past weekend. and with in the first 30 min i was able to get a stable 4.2 ghz overclock on my q9650. but for some reason i cant get anymore now im not sure if it is the ram or if it just the chip and i just pulled the ****ty silcon lottery. so all in all i spent like 200$ for this entire build 50 for the case and another 144 for the gpu both of which i can use again in different builds heck i really can use all of it the psu,the gpu, the case, and the AIO cooler.
RUBEN

MAIN RIG
MSI X99A GAMING PRO CARBON
XEON E5 2680 V4
16 GB DDR4 CORSAIR LED 3000MHZ
2X ZOTAC 980TI AMP EXTREME WITH CUSTOM BIOS

BACKUP GAMING RIG
GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P
Q9650
8GB DDR2 800MHZ HYINX
ASUS STRIX 1050TI


----------



## the finisher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1033ruben*
> 
> so i just bought me a ga-ep45-ud3p mobo and man am i impressed with it, i am currently using this as my back up gaming rig. okay so now a little background as to why i even decided to build a rig around such outdated technology so this past fall i went to Florida to visit my family. while i was there my aunt had this dell optiplex sitting in the closet, turns out it needed a psu. so i asked her if i can have it n she said sure why not. well i brought it home with me to here in Ohio cracked her open. i will be damned if it didnt have the absolute max hardware for its generation. it was sporting a q9650 core2 quad and 8gb of 800mhz ddr2 ram. so i then say to myself why dont i just get a pretty decent gpu to pair it up with. so i go ahead and purchase an asus strix1050ti just so i can game at 1080p , well of coarse there is no way i can get the gpu to fit in the case it being a SFF optilex 960 and all. so i happen to have a pcie extender that came with my TT core p5 so i pop the card in and man was i happy to report i was getting well over 50-70+ fps at 1080p and with everything maxed out, so then i started doing a bunch of research and kept coming across the same thing that this mobo was/is an absolute beast when it came to overclocking mainly due to the 2oz copper sandwiched into the pcb. so i then set out too buy this board and finally came across one last week and u guys will never guess how much i spent on it....................... wait or it ................................ guys i spent fifty dollars. and i built it all inside of a rosewill tyrfing case and i happen to have an old 360 mm AIO from TT and an old TT psu 550 watt smart series 80 plus certified. so then i built it all this past weekend. and with in the first 30 min i was able to get a stable 4.2 ghz overclock on my q9650. but for some reason i cant get anymore now im not sure if it is the ram or if it just the chip and i just pulled the ****ty silcon lottery. so all in all i spent like 200$ for this entire build 50 for the case and another 144 for the gpu both of which i can use again in different builds heck i really can use all of it the psu,the gpu, the case, and the AIO cooler.
> RUBEN
> 
> MAIN RIG
> MSI X99A GAMING PRO CARBON
> XEON E5 2680 V4
> 16 GB DDR4 CORSAIR LED 3000MHZ
> 2X ZOTAC 980TI AMP EXTREME WITH CUSTOM BIOS
> 
> BACKUP GAMING RIG
> GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P
> Q9650
> 8GB DDR2 800MHZ HYINX
> ASUS STRIX 1050TI


Cool man. I have one of these, great mobo. I still like messing with the old stuff. Have this board, a Rampage Extreme X48 w/ waterblocks, A Classified 760 X58 Modded for Xeon with full waterblock.
And a E8500, E8600, Q9650, I7920, Xeon X5675, and a bunch of RAM.

The old stuff is still much fun to play with .









Edit: After reading this page I think I need to get a dice pot. Never went sub zero, but dry ice is easy too get, and not expensive here.


----------



## kithylin

So something interesting.

I decided to get out my older 775 system again and see how it does as a backup to my current computer. Took my big R9 290X 8GB with the custom bios and my GA-EP45-UD3P with my L5408 chip and it's big overclock to 3.75 ghz (12MB Harpertown 775 Quad core, about +81% overclock) and some ddr2-1066 @ 900 something mhz, like 922 or so. Ran both through firestrike.. the other system being my big I7-3770K system @ 4.8 ghz CPU, 2279 Mhz DDR3 on custom water loop.

Results comparison is here: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11699688/fs/10298112

Of course, the Physics score and overall score is vastly different but what surprised me is the actual game tests are only +/- 2% compared between the two systems.

So apparently these 775 systems with the higher end chips and a small overclock are still decent. Probably considering soon getting a 4'th stick of ram for 775 system and bring it up from 6GB to 8GB ram and keep it set up as a "spare" computer. Something as a backup for my 3770K in case it goes tits-up some day.. can just stick my 290X in it and go and still game decently.


----------



## 1033ruben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> So something interesting.
> 
> I decided to get out my older 775 system again and see how it does as a backup to my current computer. Took my big R9 290X 8GB with the custom bios and my GA-EP45-UD3P with my L5408 chip and it's big overclock to 3.75 ghz (12MB Harpertown 775 Quad core, about +81% overclock) and some ddr2-1066 @ 900 something mhz, like 922 or so. Ran both through firefox.. the other system being my big I7-3770K system @ 4.8 ghz CPU, 2279 Mhz DDR3 on custom water loop.
> 
> Results comparison is here: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11699688/fs/10298112
> 
> Of course, the Physics score and overall score is vastly different but what surprised me is the actual game tests are only +/- 2% compared between the two systems.
> 
> So apparently these 775 systems with the higher end chips and a small overclock are still decent. Probably considering soon getting a 4'th stick of ram for 775 system and bring it up from 6GB to 8GB ram and keep it set up as a "spare" computer. Something as a backup for my 3770K in case it goes tits-up some day.. can just stick my 290X in it and go and still game decently.


right on brother i too have been gaming the heck out of m ol' 775 rig right now i have been playing modern warfare remastered at 1440p getting consistent 50-60 fps lowest is 40fps & highest is 70 with my asus rog strix 1050ti and 8 gb of ram everything maxed out except a few things. although i couldnt even begin to compare both of my rigs.
main rig is
xeon 2680 v4 es oc'd to 3ghz
16gb of corsair led ram 3000mhz
msix99a gaming pro carbon
on custom water loop
2x zotac amp extreme 980ti HB sli bridge


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1033ruben*
> 
> right on brother i too have been gaming the heck out of m ol' 775 rig right now i have been playing modern warfare remastered at 1440p getting consistent 50-60 fps lowest is 40fps & highest is 70 with my asus rog strix 1050ti and 8 gb of ram everything maxed out except a few things. although i couldnt even begin to compare both of my rigs.
> main rig is
> xeon 2680 v4 es oc'd to 3ghz
> 16gb of corsair led ram 3000mhz
> msix99a gaming pro carbon
> on custom water loop
> 2x zotac amp extreme 980ti HB sli bridge


LOL god I was tired earlier I meant FireSTRIKE not fox, sigh. Fix my quote if you would.. editing original post.


----------



## clark_b

I recently picked up a 771 xeon and pin swapping stickers to try in this rig. Have any of you done so without having to mod your bios?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> I recently picked up a 771 xeon and pin swapping stickers to try in this rig. Have any of you done so without having to mod your bios?


My GA-EP45-UD3P board (Revision v1.6) works just fine with L5408 xeon chip. (12MB harpertown quad core @ 2.1 ghz). The only "Issue" is rebooting the thing. I have bios set to "ALWAYS ON" from power failure, and I have to do "shut down" from windows, shut all the way down, kill power and do a cold boot to get it to come up properly with overclock loaded. If I forget and accidentally tell it to "reboot", then it'll fail to POST.. and I'll have to sit there and wait for it to do it's "on-off-on-off-on-off-on-off-on-off-on-off" thing then ultimately say "Overclock failed" and enter bios, go in to overclock section then F10 and reboot and it works. This only happens if I try and do a warm reboot. If I shut down, kill power and cold boot it, works perfectly every time.



LC5408 12MB harpertown quad core overclocked.. I think +81%, or +84%, something like that. Stock 2.13 ghz running stable @ 3.75 Ghz with ddr2-948 dual channel @ 5-5-5-15-2T, and 469 FSB for 1876 Bus. Fairly sure I picked up the quad core xeon for like $12 on ebay and using a mod sticker and 'modified' the socket (cut the tabs out) turned it a bit and it works fine. I don't know if it matters but mine was using bios version "FD" found on the gigabyte website for revision v1.6 of this board. I don't actively use this thing daily.. but the board and the xeon and the overclock are stored in my closet with the big Cooler Master GeminII S heatsink on it (I adapted it to use a 140mm fan). With the 4x4GB Kingston HyperX DDR2-1066 ram in it. I'm keeping it as a back up in case my 3770K dies on me some day I can bring this out and have a running system in a day. I tested it recently.. lemme try to find that for you.

EDIT: Here: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12000110/fs/11699688 This is why I'm keeping it as a backup. Of course the cpu and physics scores are wildly different, but the Graphics Score and Graphics Tests are only -2.5% slower. Using my big overclocked custom-bios R9 290X Vapor-X 8GB card. So.. 775 chips are still viable and usable if needed today.


----------



## ClockHaas

Hello my new GA-EP45-UD3P

https://valid.x86.fr/3e7a2n

It clock very well, but the CPU TM2 function doesn't work good, either on or off..


----------



## clark_b

That's a nice overclock! Was it difficult to get stability at 520 FSB?


----------



## ClockHaas

No it was very easy to go 520 FSB.
I think 3 boots end it was stable...


----------



## ClockHaas

I have tested te following:

Asus Maxumus Formula
Asus Rampage Frumula
Asus Maximus II formula

All of this boards where not able to get stable at 4,0 GHZ.

The Maximus I en Rampage where good with a Q6600...

This GA-EP45-UD3P is good with 45 nM Quadcore's...

Only the DDR2 memory was faster at all the Asus Motherboards.


----------



## yorwos

My system is : ep45-ud3r , q9550 , 2x2gb kingston 800 , 2x2gb kingston 1066 -> 4sticks 8gb total
These are my settings atm. I'm trying to get lower rdt in memory timings but cant figure out how to do it.
Im wondering if there are more things to take care off to even further lower the trd., i've read i can go as low as 5 trd with enough mch voltage but it wont post at 7 , it will reboot 2-3 times and boot without bios settings overclock failed. Is it that mch core needs a lot more voltage or other settings need tweeking also ?

(gonna edit need 2reboot to check all entries)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio .......................... : 8
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:. +0.5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.4GHz

Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<< 700 - random value forgotten here from years old testings, dunno whats correct or default
PCI Express Clock Drive...............: <<< 700 - random value forgotten here from years old testings, dunno whats correct or default
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< 0
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<< 0

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: 400MHz
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time................ . 5
tRCD ........................................ 5
tRP'........................................... 5
tRAS.......................................... 15

Set all Suggested below to highest Values first. Then later you can lower, one at a time, testing as you go

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD...........................................auto
tWTR.......................................... auto
tWR............................................ auto
tRFC........................................... 75 - might be able to do lower dunno leftover from years ago
tRTP........................................... auto
Command Rate (CMD) .........:auto

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................

Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment.................. .:Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment................... :Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment ................. :Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................: Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................: Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................: 8
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................: Auto <<< Leave for all below as well
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................: Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................: Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................: Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................: Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................: Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................: Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................: Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU Line Calibration : Enabled
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.18750
CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... 1.500V
CPU Referen.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... 0.76

MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....1.300V
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;. auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;...... auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..... auto ->will set to normal
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;auto- >will set to normal

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;.... 1.86V
DRAM Termination .&#8230; auto
Channel A Reference auto
Channel B Reference auto

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3..................... : [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect...........: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)............: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ......: Enabled
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: Enabled

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Disabled] *Note* Must be enabled to flash from USB


----------



## ClockHaas

Hello Yorwos,

Your FSB/ Dram ratio = 1:1

So lower then a TRD of 8 won't be possible, unless you make it 5:6 your memory should be able to do 960 MHz.


----------



## Solarfox

Hello

Just got GA-EP45-UD3R rev 1.0 and XEON X5460 got insane DPC Latency problems. 
I flash bios GA-EP45-UD3R (rev. 1.x).rar from http://tanieprocesory.pl/en/bios2-2/ in CPU-Z i have SSE4.1 and VT-x. Clear DMI when flash, load default. Reset etc. Than OC but i can`t get rid of this DPC latency LAG. I disabled all what i can, Even usb and used PS2 keyboard and mouse but nothing changed. Here is Latency Monitor Screenshot and CPU-Z



I already waste 2 days to find a fix but can`t find.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try an Official Gigabyte Bios direct from their Support Site.


----------



## alancsalt

https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html - a bios collection, not just betas. Also some modified.


----------



## Solarfox

Thanx alancsalt and PapaSmurf

Official BIOS from Gigabyte F12 also do NOT have SSE4.1 and VT-X lol. Very strange. Even i used guide from first post to clear CMOS and DMI etc. but didn`t help. Only one moded BIOS have SSE4.1 and rest.

I have E8500 and GA-P35-DQ6 and Latency does not go over 11us it`s from 6-11 in idle with nothing on screen I will try with that CPU than i`ll post results.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I wish I could offer more help, but I don't have an EP45 board any longer so I have nothing to test with. A couple of questions though.


Can you provide a complete and detailed list of all of the hardware installed?
Is this a clean install or did you migrate it from a different system to the EP45?
Have you tried the EP45 board with an actual Socket 775 cpu?
Have you tried the S771 Xeon in a different motherboard?
If I can think of anything else I'll post back.


----------



## Solarfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> I wish I could offer more help, but I don't have an EP45 board any longer so I have nothing to test with. A couple of questions though.
> 
> 
> Can you provide a complete and detailed list of all of the hardware installed?
> 
> -- RAM 4x 1GB 1066Mhz HyperX All same
> -- SSD 128GB Patriot Blast
> -- Gpu now Nvidia 1030 before EVGA GT 710 and AMD 4650
> -- Cooler is Scyte Mugen Rev 2b
> 
> Is this a clean install or did you migrate it from a different system to the EP45?
> 
> -- 2x Clean Isntall. even on different SSD.
> 
> Have you tried the EP45 board with an actual Socket 775 cpu?
> 
> -- Yes, same peaks bet not so often but they are still there.
> 
> Have you tried the S771 Xeon in a different motherboard?
> 
> -- Yes. Working perfect.
> 
> If I can think of anything else I'll post back.


I edited your questions up.

Tested few bioses, F11, F11 MOD, F13c
I even disabled Audio, FireWire, even ALL USB, than used PS2 Mouse and keyboard, still DPC peaks.
Xeon working nice in EP45, peaks are still there, but it`s not snappy like E8600 @4182 Mhz in P35 which is super fast for surf and movies even compared to my OC i7 4790k with GTX1070.
That E8600 in GA-P36-DQ6 on 492 FSB is so fast that internet pages and youtube loading faster or same as on i7 and with GT1030. Yotube 4k using only 3-5% CPU usage. Blurays 4k playing also with 5-7% cpu usage, GPU handle it all and that Core2Duo CPU from 2008. Xeon is faster only in synthetic tests what is for expect since mine is stable only on 445 FSB @4200.
Well, never mind, i will stick with P35-DQ6 and sell EP45-UD3P


----------

